#kubuntu 2006-01-09
<DaSkreech> The bugzilla at ubuntu is divorced from bugzilla.org correct?
<DaSkreech> A login there doesn't work here
<raphink> yes DaSkreech I think so
<kkathman> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> so... register?
<raphink> DaSkreech: I guess ...
<Xemanth^^^> Nach: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<thegladiator> what all are there in the panel ?
<thegladiator> kde panel ?
<thegladiator> K Menu Knqueror kontact and ?
<thegladiator> the last one is missing
<thegladiator> i removed it
<thegladiator> whats name of that thing...to go to  home , trash root etc ?
<raphink> if you mean by default in the bar, the last one is the system menu
<thegladiator> how do I add it ?
<thegladiator> thats it
<thegladiator> how to I add it ?
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> found out
<raphink> good
<sas171> kkathman: it didnt work (
<sas171> and now i have printer settings dialog hang in the background
<sas171> not anymore
<Patry> is there anything I can do to make the sound work on my computer? I just installed Kubuntu and it doesn't seem to work
<sas171> how to nake a screenshot?
<sas171> *make
<sas171> ok, is there no way to make screenshot under kde? )
<Patry> KSnapShot...
<sas171> Patry: oh, thank you
<DaSkreech> bugzilla.ubuntu.com isn't loading :-(
<Xemanth^^^> how can i mount my usb storage if i can't see it in fdisk -l, i can see it in dmesg nicely without errors
<lwizardl> what distro is kubuntu based on
<sas171> lwizardl: ubuntu - debian
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: bugzilla is opening here....
<Xemanth^^^> sb-storage: device found at 7
<Xemanth^^^> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<Xemanth^^^>   Vendor: Maxtor    Model: 6L250R0           Rev: BAH4
<Xemanth^^^>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<Xemanth^^^> usb-storage: device scan complete
<Xemanth^^^> root@5024wlmi:~#
<Xemanth^^^> ups
<Xemanth^^^> meant to paste pastebin url ^^
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DaSkreech> ok Do it from home
<Xemanth^^^> how can i mount that hdd :| i can't see it in fdisk -l
<Lord_Athur> I've got any problems mounting a file look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<sas171> kkathman: would you mind if I asked you to see that screenshot http://3048.is3.ntz.de/sas/snapshot1.png and help with admin mode issue? the sollution you suggested before didnt work =(
<Hobbsee> Lord_Athur: try taking out the space between -t and ex2
<Hobbsee> *ext2
<Lord_Athur> ok
<sas171> kkathman: oh, sorry, no need
<sas171> kkathman: thank you ^^
<Lord_Athur> HEY I've got any problems mounting a file look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<Patry> how come my sound isn't working?
<Xemanth^^^> Patry: check that arts ain't blocking your sound
<Patry> how?
<Xemanth^^^> it depends how your sound doesn't work
<johnflux> Patry: killall artsd;        run 'artsd' again when finished testing
<Xemanth^^^> i have problem to mount my hdd, so that i could watch porn
<Patry> well it's simply doesn't work
<Patry> no sound at all, no ping, nothing
<johnflux> Xemanth^^^: cool.  what porn do you have
<johnflux> Xemanth^^^: jk
<slow-motion> n8
<Xemanth^^^> johnflux: mainly jenna stuff :P
<Xemanth^^^> johnflux: lesb vids :>
<johnflux> jenna?
<Xemanth^^^> johnflux: but i have all on my lacie usb hdd, but i can't mount that thingie, i can see it in dmesg but not in fdisk -l
<Xemanth^^^> johnflux: jenna jameson ^^
<johnflux> Xemanth^^^: i just plugged in a usb hdd, and konqueror opened up a window for it straight away
<Lord_Athur> Ive got any problems mounting a file look at it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
* gerardcb_away is back.
<Xemanth^^^> johnflux: damn
<visik7> initrd is not ext2
<Lord_Athur> then what type of file is it?
<visik7> I think is cramfs
<visik7> or something like that
<orugo> hola
<Lord_Athur> orugo, este canal es para hablantes de ingls
<Lord_Athur> visik7, how can I know it?
<johnflux> visik7: i think it's a custom ramdisk filesystem
<dabeej> how do you change the default browser in kde
<dabeej> nevermind
<johnflux> dabeej: it's in kcontrol, incase you didn't find it
<sp0la> whats that feature in kwrite when you press f7 (a command prompt? its not a shell)? its not mentioned in the manual
<dabeej> johnflux: what does your entry look like
<dabeej> or do you just use konqeror
<dabeej> firefox  right?
<nyrco> hello everybody
<dabeej> firefox "  " right?
<dabeej> percent U is underline
<dabeej> heh
<Delvien> I forgot... lol what package do i need to install to use RAR files
<Hobbsee> sp0la: type a letter after hitting f7 - it becomes fairly obvious..but it certainly should be in the manual!
<Hobbsee> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<sp0la> Hobbsee, whatever i enter, i get "this command does not exist: ..."
<Hobbsee> just type one letter - like f, adn you see find should pop up
<rubem> hi there
<rubem> i've just done apt-get upgrade now
<sp0la> Hobbsee hmm looks promising
<rubem> but only security updates was upgraded
<rubem> i wish to upgrade do KDE 3.5... :(
<rubem> how can I do this?
<sampan> rubem, you can start by reading the topic?!
<rubem> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<sampan> there's a url in the channel topic -- click it to read about how to get kde 3.5
<rubem> sampan, speak clearly?
<Hobbsee> !tell rubem about kde3.5
<rubem> hum???
<Hobbsee> see your private message rubem
<lwizardl> can someone tell me what "cdrecord device (n,n,n or filename)" do i need to place in this to setup this correctly
* xtacocorex is away: dinner and then out
<rubem> GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release :(
<bimberi> !gpgerr
<ubotu> hmm... gpgerr is a GPG-related error that sometimes occur when accessing the Ubuntu archives; it can usually be solved by typing "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*" (without the quotes!) in a terminal
<Hobbsee> rubem: follow the instructions on that page - you need the key
<bimberi> rubem: sorry, ignore the ubotu factoid I raised - i didn't read the posts carefully enough
<rubem> ???
<Hobbsee> rubem: see http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 and follow all the instructions on there
<Hobbsee> then the error will go away
<rubem> anyone have managed to update amsn?
<Lord_Athur> hola
<Lord_Athur> hi
<NavyGm> can kubuntu be installed on a Pentium 133Mhz, 128mb ram?  does it work?
<Lord_Athur> as server
<Lord_Athur> :D
<xwolf-> lol
<NavyGm> what do u mean as server?
<xwolf-> NavyGm seems the kde interface will be a bit heavy for your system
<xwolf-> afk now
<NavyGm> ic...10x then :)
<nekostar> hmm
<nekostar> Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher. <<-- new error...
<nekostar> whats that supposed to mean anyway??
<nekostar> i run gnome not kubuntu and ust have a couple kde stuffzorz in
<NavyGm> so gnome is the same?
<nekostar> gnome isnt really light....
<nekostar> you might try openbox
<Hobbsee> xfce is nice and light, too
<nekostar> ya that might do the trick
<nekostar> easier to try than the openbox though there are some good guides in the forums
<NavyGm> so xfce is the best for that type of pc?
<bimberi> NavyGm: it would be better than KDE or Gnome - have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<stefano> hi there. guys how am i supposed to mount a mounted multimediacard with fat-filesystem?
<stefano> lol
<stefano> i mean to format not to mount
<stefano> what a kewl sentence
<NavyGm> thanks for ur help
<prul> stefano: man mkfs.vfat
<stefano> im gonna have a look. thank you
<Lord_Athur> where can I find information about the bootsplash in livecds?
<kkathman> Lord_Athur: what exactly are you looking for?
<Lord_Athur> I want to change the bootsplash of a livecd Ginsu_Squirrel
<Lord_Athur> I want to change the bootsplash of a livecd kkathman
<Lord_Athur> :D
<kkathman> Lord_Athur: in regular booting thats found in the /etc/rc3.d directorion under usplash...something similar is probably on the LiveCD I reckon
<kkathman> directory
<kkathman> I think its like S98usplash or something
<stefano> prul: this does not work appearently
<stefano> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb1
<stefano> i ran  mkfs.vfat -n DCIM /dev/sdb1
<stefano> and i ran umount before
<prul> mmm
<prul> are you logged in as root?
<stefano> no =)
<stefano> oh my
<stefano> ran it as sudo and it didnt produce an error
<stefano> (have to climb under the desk to replug it so that it is going to be mounted again)
<stefano> but it ran damn fast
<stefano> man it worked
<stefano> thanks a lot
<johnflux> which is the bot?
<johnflux> aabot ?
<Hobbsee> johnflux: ubotu
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell johnflux about ubotu
<johnflux> ah thanks
<nekostar>  ubotu: tell nekostar  about ubotu
<Lord_Athur> re
<johnflux> update-alternatives   doesn't link g++-4.0  to g++
<johnflux> or even question about it
<johnflux> is this a bug?
<robotgeek> johnflux: hmm,usualyy you let the ./configure scripts to handle that
<visik7> how can I change the theme of kdm ?
<arafat> visik7: settings > appearance & themes > splash screen
<visik7> arafat: of kdm
<visik7> not of kde
<arafat> oh...dunno! sorry!:-)
<angasule_> is anybody else having trouble using hotmail with konqueror? I can't open emails
<visik7> get freepops and open using kmail
<sas171> hi, is there some tool for configuring /etc/interfaces? or some howto...
<_chris> In konqueror how do you get icons for different view modes (view as list, icon, details)?
<sas171> _chris: view->view mode
<veeKeeng> sas171, you can use konsole and ifconfig
<_chris> sas171, I'm "Configuring Toolbars" in konqueror. I'm having trouble finding that option
<sas171> veeKeeng: Im not familliar with the network configuration, I just want bring my pppoe connection up...
<veeKeeng> are you connected to a modem/router? are you in a lan?
<sas171> veeKeeng: I have dsl modem throw ethernet
<veeKeeng> hmm...never tried before, I'm in a lan, however kppp should do the work
<sas171> I ran pppoeconf but every time im rebooting the system i have to pppoeconf again, so I think my interface file is not valid
<visik7> how can I change the theme of kdm ??
<jorik> does kde have and equivalent of gdesklets ?
<_chris> jorik, Superkaramaba
<_chris> *superkaramba
<veeKeeng> i found out there's a known bug about remembering some kind of settings
<veeKeeng> i had the same problem with my gateway....
<veeKeeng> each time i rebooted i had to set it
<jkop_> cu
<sas171> veeKeeng: it was a bug in pppoeconf but now its fixd
<veeKeeng> so that's not your problem...hmm...
<veeKeeng> did you look in ubuntu's wiki and forums?
<sas171> veeKeeng: somebody on this room said me the whole problem is my /etc/interfaces and i have to write it from scratch...
<sas171> yes i did
<veeKeeng> sorry...I can't help you, I've never opened kppp
<sas171> np
<veeKeeng> however, try to post your /etc/interfaces
<sas171> its empty now, ill allready tried to do somthing with it
<sas171> *i allready...
<kairu0> hi all
<sas171> halla
<kairu0> whats up sas
<veeKeeng> instead i'm unsuccesfully trying to upgrade to kde 3.5 and to install firefox 1.5
<kairu0> firefox 1.5 is much faster
<sas171> kairu0: do you know how to configure /etc/ntwork/interfaces
<kairu0> sas171, i've done it before
<sas171> yeah!
<veeKeeng> :)
<sas171> kairu0: would you tell me how to do this? this manual is to complicated...
<veeKeeng> you should have there your nic config
<kairu0> sas171, are you trying to add an interface to it?
<sas171> kairu0: i have to write it from scratch
<sas171> I want to bring my eth1 to work with pppoe connection....
<kairu0> i've never done pppoe
<kairu0> i have a wired ethernet and wireless, WEP ethernet in my config
<sas171> kairu0: I think ist ok.. i can do it. the question is, how can I add my eth1?
<kairu0> sas171 take a look at this example:
<kairu0> http://leaf.sourceforge.net/doc/guide/user-bering/bupppoe.html#id3020899
<veeKeeng> while kairu0 and sas171 work at ppp, can someone help me in upgrading firefox and kde? :)
<Hobbsee> !tell veeKeeng about kde3.5
<Hobbsee> !tell veeKeeng about firefox1.5
<veeKeeng> thank you! :)
<kairu0> veeKeeng, this article tells you how to get firefox1.5: http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<kairu0> i gotta run
<kairu0> good luck all
<sas171> veeKeeng: allready seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion ?
<veeKeeng> yes, but I had problems
<veeKeeng> I'll do the last try for tonight
<Lord_Athur> re
<hunjord> hello
<hunjord> i'm using kubuntu
<hunjord> because it is a simple distro
<sas171> hunjord: thanks for the info =)
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Lord_Athur> how can I mount a squashfs file?
<hunjord> and i'm having troubles
<hunjord> ark doesn't uncompress rar files
<veeKeeng> I don't know why...now I have back my FF 1.07
<veeKeeng> well...I'll take a closer look tomorrow
<veeKeeng> thanks anyway
<sas171> veeKeeng: you have to use unrar in Konsole
<veeKeeng> we'll see :P
<sas171> =)
<veeKeeng> bye
<sas171> bb
<_christian> 
<_christian> weird...
<sas171> 
<NPC_Crys> 'lo all.
<fatejudger> damnit, what is up with Konqueror?
<fatejudger> it's constantly crashing now
<fatejudger> isn't there some update?
<NPC_Crys> Hey, how do I get divx files working.
<sas171> NPC_Crys: smoke wiki - restricted formats
<Ravensky> my friend is trying to set up SSH on his comp...where can he find the thing to install the SSHd?
<crimsun> Ravensky: openssh-server
<Ravensky> thanks
<Ravensky> where does it install it to?
<Ravensky> not the standard /etc/init.d/sshd?
<fatejudger> !kaffeien
<ubotu> fatejudger: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<fatejudger> !kaffeine
<ubotu> fatejudger: I don't know
<fatejudger> what the heck, where is the 0.7.1 Kaffeine package?
<Ravensky> anyone know where openssh-server installs the actual file to start the thing?
<apokryphos> !listvalues kaffeine
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'kaffeine' by value (1 shown): kaffeineprob.
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> kaffeineprob is probably at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<apokryphos> well, that's not it.
<NPC_Crys> Whoo! Divx is up!
<NPC_Crys> I heart kubuntu!
<NPC_Crys> What else do I need for this computer to make my family give up windows?
<Hobbsee> NPC_Crys: gparted :P
<workingmansdead> im having a problem with an ssh remote log in. any help? im getting a fail notice in konsole after typing /etc/init.d/ssh start
<NPC_Crys> is gparted gonna gimme crap cuz of the kde?
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: not if you have GTK installed....you could use qtparted too which is native to KDE/Qt
<Hobbsee> NPC_Crys: i was more joking - you know what gparted is,  i take it?
<MrClever> Partition manager right?
<apokryphos> yup
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> which is kinda useful to get rid of windows :P
<Hobbsee> sorry, i'm in a weird mood today...
<MrClever> Yeh - but if you don't have GTK (al la "pure" KDE install) then qtparted would be another choice.
<NPC_Crys> I know what gparted is.
<NPC_Crys> I didn't catch the joke though.
<Hobbsee> well, to make them give up windows, there's nothing stoping you removing it, and then saying "oh, you cant have that" - i would have thought that would be fairly effective
<Hobbsee> sorry, i have a really weird sense of humour today....
* Hobbsee goes off to hide in a corner somewhere
<NPC_Crys> That's fine. I was really just asking because I want to dual boot the system and get them to keep linux on all the time.
<Hobbsee> ah yes - make sure that linux is booted to default
<NPC_Crys> Man,you're right. Your sense of humor is off.
<Hobbsee> er, do i mean the other way around?  that if there's no user input, grub boots to linux, and not windows
<nekostar> anyone know about h264 codecs on linux?
<NPC_Crys> If I edit samba.conf by hand, will the kde manager of the samba file still work correctly?
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: yes
<NPC_Crys> beautiful.
<NPC_Crys> Although, the kde wizard did work beautifully.
<NPC_Crys> I just need to add the printer manually.
<NPC_Crys> So how about these adobe print drivers? What's that about?
<MrClever> Adobe drivers?  You mean PostScript drivers I assume?
<NPC_Crys> Thats the one! Adobe generic postscript drivers for cupsys
<NPC_Crys> At least, I think.
<NPC_Crys> No clue?
<NPC_Crys> Okay, well it says I need those or I can't export drivers to windows.
<NPC_Crys> I need to make it so that linux will store and share windows drivers for my printer.
<NPC_Crys> nm
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: sorry - busy on another chan.  There's a whole how-to on sharing printer drivers, and it's always a bit painful.
<cameron> hello
<Hobbsee> hi cameron
<cameron> I'm completely new to irc, so forgive me
<Adross> when i tried kubuntu, i enabled an option via kontrol panel that set a default that all gtk apps would start up in the clearlooks theme. Upon returning to gnome, to my horror, all my themes in there were clearlooks. Even in changing the themes, certain elements of clearlooks remain in each theme. How can I undo the settings kubuntu made?
<apokryphos> sounds horrific ;-)
<NPC_Crys> I don't like painful.
<Adross> heh
<apokryphos> known bug with gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<apokryphos> Adross: solution: disable the option in kcontrol
<NPC_Crys> jesus! does /list always taake forever?
<Adross> apokryphos: tried that
<cameron> here's a question from a newbie. How do I make firefox look better with kde? It looks very bland in kde compared to gnome
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: yes, think about w hat it's doing 8)
<Hobbsee> NPC_Crys: yes, why were you silly enough to do it?
* Hobbsee always avoids /list
<apokryphos> Adross: and it didn't help? Try uninstall that package then
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: it's not a big deal really, it's just you need be very specific about what and how you store the drivers in the samba share otherwise Windows clients will ignore them.
<Adross> apokryphos: that didn't work either
<apokryphos> :/
<Adross> nor did reinstalling ubuntu(did that for another reason)
<apokryphos> Adross: check on bugzilla and see if there's been any resolutions there
<Adross> which tells me its my /home partition
<cameron> This must be where the experts hang out
<NPC_Crys> MrClever: I just can't find these magical postcript drivers.
<apokryphos> Adross: must be inside a gnome setting, I'd presume, then
<apokryphos> Adross: changing the theme from gnome doesn't help?
<Adross> apokryphos: nope
<Adross> kde doesn't reconginse a lot of my themes from gnome, so i can't just set it to my theme in kde
<_stone> #kubuntu-es
<apokryphos> Adross: then check bugzilla, and if not try improvise with altering/moving things like .gnome
<NPC_Crys> Hobbsee: I wanted to search tfor the cupsys channel if there is one. I now have no doubt that there is. There is probably a #Iwanttodancenakedonhitlersgrave room.
<_stone> para los que hablan espa;ol
<Adross> hmm
<NPC_Crys> There's probably a room hosted by god!
<Adross> thanks
<Adross> cheerio
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: go to "linuxprinting.org" and search for your printer model.  Download the ".ppd" file.
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: ppd = PostScript Printer Defenition IIRC
<NPC_Crys> Yes sir.
<MrClever> :P
<NPC_Crys> This is a really comprehensive printer listing.
<NPC_Crys> so this ppd:What to do with it?
<NPC_Crys> Open?
<NPC_Crys> Save to specific folder?
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: install it to cups :)
<MrClever> NPC_Crys: then the windows folk can just throw raw PostScript at it and cups will do all the magic for you :)
<MrClever> brb - food
<NPC_Crys> Okay, but what does that mean?
<NPC_Crys> If I have the driver for windows, can I use that instead?
<NPC_Crys> I have to stop for now. I'm fried.
<Hobbsee> NPC_Crys: lol
<NPC_Crys> I've been hacking this bird all day.
<NPC_Crys> Adding games and amule and multiverse and lame and audacity and all that.
<MrClever> okies
<NPC_Crys> is flaac the same as faac?
<NPC_Crys> flac=faac?
<MrClever> dunno - I'm not really up to speed on all the different codecs. :(
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<dark_suic> i'm having a problem trying to install ktorrent from svn. When doing make -f Makefile.cvs i get an error telling autoconf is not installed, but it is... anyone knows if this is a reported bug or something?
<Hobbsee> dark_suic: well, is autoconf installed?
<Hobbsee> hate to sound like a moron, but it's probably a question worth asking
<dark_suic> Hobbsee, it is installed (i said it :P)
<Hobbsee> oops...missed that
<dark_suic> (sorry if it wasn't understood, i'm not english :P)
<dark_suic> although i've seen lots of people asking that kind of questions too in spanish kubuntu channel :P
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Hobbsee> so sudo apt-get install autoconf says it's already installed?
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> and the same error appears
<Hobbsee> i wonder which version of autoconf it wants...
<dark_suic> 2.53, and i've installed 2.59
<dark_suic> xD
<dark_suic> tested it too :P
<Hobbsee> very weird...
<dark_suic> i've tried to change the makefile so it doesn't compare autoconf versions, but then autoheader gave the same problem :P
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> i think i will try just to download sources and ./configure them...
<dark_suic> just hope they work :P
<Hobbsee> might be an idea
<oknewbie> hello
<dark_suic> wow... 4 google runs and about 100 packages installed just to ./configure ktorrent...
<dark_suic> hope make and make install won't make me suffer so much xD
<kalenedrael> O.o
<dark_suic> first googlerun and install for make xD
<dark_suic> i'm thinking to make a guide with all packages needed to install ktorrent from a clean kubuntu install
<dark_suic> no more problems!!!!!
<dark_suic> ktorrent running :)
<seth_k|lappy> erm, why not just call apt-get --build-dep ktorrent, dark_suic
<seth_k|lappy> that'll get all the build-dependencies for you
<dark_suic> just starting in this kind of things...
<dark_suic> that works for installing from sources?
<dark_suic> ok, i've seen...
<dark_suic> just didn't know that... Thanks seth_k|lappy  :)
<seth_k|lappy> no worries
<dark_suic> (i'll repeat myself 100 thousand times to man apt-get before trying that kind of things xD)
<seth_k|lappy> dark_suic, apt-get --source -b ktorrent would build ktorrent from source for you.
<seth_k|lappy> after you've run apt-get --build-dep ktorrent to get the proper build-deps.
<dark_suic> O__O
<dark_suic> well, i've installed it via ./configure && make && make install
<seth_k|lappy> ew
<dark_suic> but now i know for the next time :)
<dark_suic> i'll make a guide anyway with that commands because i probably won't remember that next time :P
<dark_suic> real thanks... errrrr man?
<stevenj> I am a little new to kubuntu; however, I have read a lot already.  question is is it safe to add KDE 3.5+Amarok 1.3.7 Repo and is it kind of safe to add backports? thanks!
<stevenj> actually I have added all to repo list, I just have not upgraded yet
<crimsun> as long as you only add the kubuntu.org repos, yes.
<crimsun> they're official
<crimsun> and of course archive.ubuntu.com is official, too
<stevenj> the only two "official" kubuntu repos I see is the ones I mentioned, otherwise its the same as 5.10 ubuntu.  correct?
<crimsun> if you're referring to ones seen on the kubuntu.org Web site, yes
<stevenj> yes, thanks
<stevenj> I read about some packages been held back when upgrading KDE 3.5, is this true?
<crimsun> I don't know; I don't run 5.10 (I run 6.04)
<stevenj> I see, I dont really know how to "fix" things so I dont.
<stevenj> one last thing, if you dont mind, the Kwallet thing, sort of annoying in a way; however, I guess security is good.  But how do I make it where the wallet does'nt pop up all the time, ie, kotope, adept.  I have to run adept twice because of it and kotope does automatically start
<stevenj> kotope does not
<Hobbsee> stevenj: there's a section on it in kcontrol
<crimsun> on the systems I've used, I simply told kwallet...
<crimsun> right.
<Hobbsee> security and privacy, kde wallet, uncheck the "enable" box
<stevenj> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<modifiedloser> can someone point me in the right direction for info on the package manager, like if I wanted to install the ubuntu package of mplayer, how I would do that
<modifiedloser> i've googled with no luck
<dark_suic> what info do you need?
<stevenj> everything else is kinda cool...I have been using gnome for about 3 months and KDE seems so much better.  Konquorer is kinda strange though as a web browser
<modifiedloser> well, I found the ubuntu package of mplayer, but don't know what to do with it
<dark_suic> u using adept?
<dark_suic> just right click, install package
<modifiedloser> yes
<dark_suic> and then, at the top of the app, apply changes (i think it's called this way :P)
<modifiedloser> mplayer isn't listed in adept, I had to go and download the file
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> sure it isn't?
<modifiedloser> wasn't for me
<dark_suic> u downloaded a .deb file?
<modifiedloser> yes
<dark_suic> then
<dark_suic> command line is your friend :)
<dark_suic> cd to the download path
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<dark_suic> and dpkg -i file.deb (where file.deb is that :))
<dark_suic> ...
<modifiedloser> and thats it?
<modifiedloser> will that auto install other required packages
<modifiedloser> I can't play mpegs on kaffiene or what ever
<ubuntu_> hi
<phin> im using the dapper livecd, is it possible for me to get it to save my settings to my ntfs drive so i can reload them at a later time?
<dark_suic> modifiedloser, have you installed kaffeine-xine?
<mr-russ> phin: highly unlikely the NTFS driver isn't safe for ntfs write.
<mr-russ> phin: better off with a USB key.
<phin> dont have that
<mr-russ> phin: make a fat parition?
<phin> ya i can do that
<modifiedloser> no I haven't
* mr-russ not sure what options you have if any.
<modifiedloser> i gotta say I'm not thrilled about kubuntus package list, is it going to grow into what gentoo has?
<mr-russ> well it was intereting setting up Kubuntu today :)
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: what do you mean?
<modifiedloser> half the stuff i want isn't listed
<mr-russ> like?
<modifiedloser> which for me, defeats the purpouse of it
<modifiedloser> mplayer, and nvu for two
<modifiedloser> I like the rest of the systemt hough
<mr-russ> enable universe in adept
<modifiedloser> how?
<dark_suic> modifiedloser, file->manage repositories
<dark_suic> and right click on commented deb lines and then click enable...
<dark_suic> i DO have mplayer listed...
<modifiedloser> hmmm
<modifiedloser> enable all of them
<modifiedloser> ?
<mr-russ> only 17316 packages to choose from.
<dark_suic> yeah!
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: no. just the universe ones.
<mr-russ> I wouldn't add the backports unless you are happy to manage breakages.
<modifiedloser> I enabled them, and still only have 4092 packages available
<mr-russ> update
<mr-russ> fetch updates button
<modifiedloser> man i'm thinking like a newb
<mr-russ> that's why we are treating you like one :)
<modifiedloser> linux user for 5 years, gentoo the last year
<modifiedloser> just don't look like it right now
<modifiedloser> lol
<Hobbsee> modifiedloser: why did you get a mplayer deb, when it was in the repositories?
<phin> mr-russ: ok i have a fat32 partition, how do i make that my home dir?
<modifiedloser> read more
<mr-russ> phin: from the live cd?
<phin> yesa
<Hobbsee> modifiedloser: it was in multiverse, i take it
<modifiedloser> alright, i've done everything you've said, and still only have 4092 packages listed
<mr-russ> you can't permanently, you'd have to do it each time the livecd loaded.
<phin> ah
<phin> :-\
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: I bet you didn't click apply after you enabled those lines.
<modifiedloser> right you where
<modifiedloser> *hangs head*
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: adept is a bit brain dead for usability in the repositories respect.
* mr-russ has done that 5 times today, just haven't asked on IRC.
<modifiedloser> I'm just so use to portage from command line
<modifiedloser> alright it worked
<modifiedloser> 17316 packages
<modifiedloser> thanx
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: if you are used to portage.
<modifiedloser> still no mplayer though?
<mr-russ> apt-cache search == emerge -s
<Hobbsee> !+multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<modifiedloser> ok
<mr-russ> apt-get install == emerge
<Hobbsee> modifiedloser: use the sources list from there if you arent already
<modifiedloser> good to know
<dark_suic> modifiedloser, you should add multiverse repositories the same way you added universe
<modifiedloser> doing that now
<modifiedloser> its killing me, now all that comes up is a mozilla-mplayer plugin
<modifiedloser> closer at least
<dark_suic> yep
<modifiedloser> nvu is listed though
<modifiedloser> i'm loving everything else about kubunut, I was looking for an easier to maintain system for home use
<modifiedloser> I was shocked it found my scanner and set it up, i've never even bothered to do that, lol
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: I run a number of gentoo boxes, they become unmaintainable on a large scale.
<mr-russ> modifiedloser: and debian is, well always OLD>
<modifiedloser> lol
<modifiedloser> I'm just too busy to mess with advanced ones anymore, and the need isn't really there either
<mr-russ> plus I'm sick of working hard to make things happen.  Plug my USB key into ubuntu and it works, install it on my laptop, it just works.
<modifiedloser> exactly what I was looking for
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> same here...
<dark_suic> but talking about laptops
<dark_suic> ....
<dark_suic> i have an acer laptop
<mr-russ> the biggest pain I've had so far it attempting to get all the devel tools I need installed.
<modifiedloser> well, I can't seem to get mplayer installed
<modifiedloser> is there a trick to getting kaffiene to play mpegs
<dark_suic> when installing kubuntu the DHCP can't resolve... (connecting via ehternet -> switch -> cable-modem) and i can not use ethernet card once it's installed (the card appears, and is up, but no connection to other computers in the lan)
<dark_suic> modifiedloser,
<dark_suic> try
<dark_suic> w32codecs
<dark_suic> package i mean :)
<mr-russ> dark_suic: and when you hit enable, it enables, then disables?
<modifiedloser> nothing comes up
<dark_suic> mr-russ, happened some time, but i realized that hitting apply it enabled and won't disable
<dark_suic> with the card enabled, i'm unable to ping another lan pc
<mr-russ> dark_suic: I had a problem where dhclient wasn't started as I didn't configure that interface at install time.
<dark_suic> aham :)
<dark_suic> i'll try it tomorrow...
<dark_suic> but when i manage to enable the card
<dark_suic> i cannot ping any machine on the lan (3 computers, mine acting as server, laptop as lan client)
<dark_suic> but in win2k lan works (so it shouldn't be laptop hardware problem)
<dark_suic> well, will try that tomorrow morning, it's 6:40 am here :P
<dark_suic> see you and thanks for all
<modifiedloser> i've got xmms playing mpegs for now I guess
<us> has anyone here played the knights chess program?
<us> I am having a bit of trouble with it.
<dark_suic> modifiedloser, you can try vlc, i've liked it quite more than mplayer :)
<modifiedloser> i'll check it out
<modifiedloser> thanx
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> see you all
<stevenj> When upgrading to KDE 3.5 I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but many dependancies were missing and got a return error code, then I had to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f   Is this because I upgraded with backports on first? Is this normal?
<mr-russ> stevenj: were you upgrading to dapper test?
<stevenj> mr-russ, I don't think so, I just installed clean, then edited repo to list all "official" and universe/multiuniverse + backports/unvi etc., then dist-upgrade (it upgrade some KDE stuff) then I added KDE 3.5 "official" dep and if I just did upgrade it held back some packages so I dist-upgrade (that removed some) then I got errors then I dist-upgrade -f (it removed some more/upgraded/and installed some) no errors :)
<stevenj> sorry so long
<stevenj> does that make sense?
<mr-russ> possibly kde 3.5 dependencies are different, not sure to what extent thought.
<mr-russ> in and out...
<stevenj> what would be the best order to install Amorok 1.3.7 and KDE 3.5? Just leave out backports and dist-upgrade?
<stevenj> from a clean install of Kubuntu
<stevenj> for future installs
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> stevenj,
<viviersf> what i used is
<viviersf> kde 3.4
<viviersf> then i used the urls from the kubuntu site
<viviersf> and put em into my sources.list
<stevenj> thats what I did
<viviersf> and i had no problems
<viviersf> all if working 100%
<stevenj> did you upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<viviersf> dist
<stevenj> I'll try that..thanks
<stevenj> next time
<stevenj> without backports fist
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> shot
<stevenj> thanls
<bartel> Anyone know why my nvidia card seems so much slower on Kubuntu 5-10 than fedora core 4?
<bartel> I user apt-get to install the nvidia drivers, and manually installed them in FC4
<bartel> s/user/used
<sampan> bartel did you alter your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?  there were a couple lines in there that i had to change when i installed the nvidia drivers (driver "nv" to "nvidia" and one or two others iirc)
<mr-russ> bartel: you'd have to explain seems.
<damnhil> what's the skype link for instaling skype?
<damnhil> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<DjDarkman> hy ,wich kde program is for managing servicees like apache?
<DjDarkman> wich kde program is for managing servicees like apache?
<aftertaf> wb again
<aftertaf> you're welcome :)
<aftertaf> got a new job, starting monday;
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!
<Hobbsee> what as?
<aftertaf> so wont be around for a bit at least....
<aftertaf> international tech support for an in house application that manages the tracability of airbag compnents;
<aftertaf> and some dev work too, and more if chance arises.
<aftertaf> a compant called autoliv. automobile safety ctuff :)
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!
<godzero> don't get any up your nose (obscure reference?)
<godzero> :)
<godzero> Hey guys: Question:
<godzero> any kde/qt coder in here>
<Hobbsee> possibly, what were you wanting?
<godzero> I'm a c++ noob, any help with pointing me to best practices/style guides etc
<Tudor_b> this is about PHP
<Tudor_b> how can install php5
<Tudor_b> ?
<Tudor_b> via repositories
<Tudor_b> ...
<Tudor_b> no ./configure...
<Hobbsee> Tudor_b: apt-cache search php5
<Hobbsee> see what it finds
<Hobbsee> godzero: i'd say google, or ask in #kde
<godzero> Hobbsee: thanks.. will try as you sugest.. just that I know you guys better.. that's all
<Hobbsee> they dont bite...much
* godzero scuttles off to #kde
* godzero wonders why he expected help at 2:30 in the morning....
<godzero> #kde is so quiet
<nalioth> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<emre> hi
<emre> wie gehts
<emre> euch?
<thegladiator> hiya
<thegladiator> has anyone installed DIVX player ?
<thegladiator> nyone ?
<crimsun> what is "DIVX player"?
<thegladiator> www.divx.com
<crimsun> just use kaffeine, mplayer, or vlc
<thegladiator> crimsun, yep
<thegladiator> wondering if DIVX as such can be used to see if there is a slight quality enahncement
<thegladiator> which I suspect should happen
<thegladiator> slight being the key word
<mth`MAW> hi
<thegladiator> can anyone recommed an elegant color scheme ?
<Blippe> why aint amarok 1.3.5 in the repos?
<Blippe> since they are in the kubuntu.org/packages ?
<crimsun> Blippe: correct.
<crimsun> Blippe: 5.10 is frozen.
<Blippe> so either I download and install the .deb or start using the unfinished dabber?
<bimberi> Blippe: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<bimberi> !amarok 1.3.7
<ubotu> well, amarok 1.3.7 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Blippe> tnx, i was just trying to find something about putting the line deb http://kubuntu.org/packages breezy main in the sources.list and get all the packages...
<mwe> how come everytime I log on to icq with kopete it gives me the error "you are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list"
<crimsun> probably better asked in Kopete's irc channel.
<sparaflescio> hi
<_matt> Hi!
<roland> help please.. on my fujitsu-siemens Amilo A-series laptop with ATI IGP 320 motherboard-integrated graphics, when i install Kubuntu (or Ubuntu) 5.10 all goes well until the X server/gdm must start and then the screen goes black and nothing happens.. I cant even kill the x server i must restart the computer.I tried to boot in text-mode recovery and tried to start the x server from the prompt and it said: cannot start x server: missing output driv
<roland> so i cant use X under kubuntu.. please help
<apokryphos> roland: install the ATI drivers
<apokryphos> roland: /msg ubotu ati
<roland> thats why it doesnt work?
<roland> after i install the ATI drivers it will start the x server?
<roland> but why doesnt it work in VESA ?
<apokryphos> it should in theory work with one of the generic drivers, but more chance of it working more appropriately with the drivers installed
<apokryphos> roland: yes, I think it will.
<roland> how do i tell x what driver to use? there isnt a X server config tool in kubuntu as far as i have searched
<roland> nothing like Xorgcfg or X -configure
<roland> etc
<apokryphos> roland: follow those instructions from ubotu
<apokryphos> enter the command I gave you above
<roland> ok
<jorik> can i setup kubuntu so it only starts the mysql server when amarok starts ?
<lioda> Hi
<lioda> I have A powerbook5,6 and a Bi-powermac under Dapper PPC
<lioda> I use Gnome and KDE 3.5
<lioda> Under Gnome I have some refresh pb with background , is there anybody who have the same problem
<ilba7r> anyone know what package owns kprinter?
<apokryphos> ilba7r: kdeprint, most probably. http://packages.ubuntu.com to clarify
<ilba7r> thanx apkryphos
<ilba7r> thanx again apokryphos for the tab trick
<voicu> Hi, I accidentally chowned /etc/sudoers to another user. Now sudo doesn't work, it says /etc/sudoers should have UID 0. su also doesn't work. Can someone help me, please?
<voicu> I can't chown sudoers back...
<NevidS> hi! there is any italian? I have a question about firefox, but my english isn't very good.
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<apokryphos> NevidS: there =)
<xwolf-> haha
<xwolf-> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<xwolf-> :X
<xwolf-> obrigada? ubotu is a female?
<apokryphos> of course
* xtacocorex is back.
<NevidS> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<apokryphos> NevidS: so type  /join #kubuntu-it
<xtacocorex> i posted to the forums, thread 112072 (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112072) anyone have any ideas on that?
<NevidS> apokryphos: they are in five inside the room :)
<xtacocorex> if you do, just reply to the thread as any ideas would probably be highly technical
* xtacocorex is away: work
<NevidS> ok, I'll try: my browser firefox have the fonts too big. No the web page that I see, but all the program interface. I have an Ubuntu with kde desktop, and I have searched inside GTK style and fonts men but nothing is changed. What can I do? (sorry another time for my poor english!!).
<xwolf-> NevidS you can hold ctrl and roll the mouse scroll, this will make the fonts increase or decrease size
<xwolf-> it solves your problem, at least temporarily :P
<NevidS> xwolf-: yes I know that, but the problem isn't the webpages but the size of the program. I see all men like File and so on.
<xwolf-> NevidS is it only with firefox or with other programs as well?
<_ubuntu> NevidS: if it is like in debian... the fonts of the interface of firefox are managed by gnome-settting-deamon
<_ubuntu>  NevidS: inside KDE, it is not started automatically, you need to start it.
<NevidS> ubuntu: but how?
<_ubuntu> NevidS: on the command line, try gnome-control-... ... 1 min.. I cannot remember.
<ilba7r> nevids there is a gtk theme for kde do not remeber it now. but you can try installing gtk2-theme-clearlooks its the default. to run the gnome-settings-daemon just type it in a terminal. By the way the gtk theme will appear under kde control center so you can adjust it
<_ubuntu> NevidS ilba7r: gnome-settings-daemon in terminal, but make sure you do the configuration as well.
<_ubuntu> NevidS: to do the configuration of the fonts of the application start  gnome-control-center and go in the section fonts.
<NevidS> but why I have to pass throug gnome? Why kde haven't something to controle the fonts of firefox? I can control che size of all program but not of firefox...
<ilba7r> nevids firefox is gtk based
<_ubuntu> NevidS: well, I never found how to do it in KDE....
<ilba7r> same way qt based appl looks bad in gnome. you need their config
<NevidS> ilba7r: ah! that's ok!
<Tm_T> NevidS: install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Tm_T> and after that use kcontrol or whatever
<NevidS> Tm_T: I have already installed
<Tm_T> NevidS: then go to kcontrol -> appearance -> gtk
<Tm_T> and configure
<_ubuntu> Tm_T: that will take care of the font in gtk applications?
<Tm_T> ubotu: oh yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, tm_t?
<ilba7r> Tm_T i thought you need though to install at least one gtk2 theme
<Tm_T> ilba7r: you can use your qt theme
<Tm_T> ilba7r: OR install one gtk theme
<Tm_T> just as you like
<ilba7r> using qt themes is bugy will never fix firefox. unless it the package has been updated
<Tm_T> then use gtk thene
<ilba7r> thans Tm_T i totally forgot the package name though
<Tm_T> np
<ilba7r> too many typos got to go take care all
<wedgeV> how do i type a Euro symbol in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> wedgeV: try altgr+e
<wedgeV> that opens the edit menu
<jorik>  ... seems to works here
<Tm_T>  here too
<jorik> Tm_T, no that doesnt look like a  at all !
<wedgeV> i'm using US keyboard layout
<xwolf-> here it prints the degree symbol, 
<Tm_T> jorik: different encoding
<NevidS> Tm_T: inside kcontrol -> appearance -> gtk style and fonts    I have different mn: if I change some thing it will be change everything exept firefox. Which is youre configuration??
<Tm_T> NevidS: I use Human gtk style and 8 size BitStream Vera Sans Mono
<NevidS> I copy you
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I use that font style/size too 8)
<xwolf-> what's the difference between edubuntu and ubuntu?
<jorik> xwolf-, edubuntu is for kids
<Tm_T> apokryphos: neutral, isn't it
<xwolf-> oh
<apokryphos> xwolf-: /msg ubotu edubuntu
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I like text not being too big too, yup. Changed it a few months ago and haven't looked back 8)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I have problems with font sizes in KDE, all look big, so I have to force wrong dpi and use 8-9 font sizes
<apokryphos> I use Brushstroke for the Windeco though, just realised. Looks nice/arty.
<NevidS> Tm_T: mmm... mybe I have to restart the session because nothing is change. On GTK Style I have put the "ball" on che voice "Use another Style" with Human, and under GTK Fonts "Use another fonts".    Have I restart session?
<apokryphos> got the idea from sredna: http://www.alweb.dk/blog/anders/hot_stuff_usage_and_support_in_kate
<_ubuntu> Tm_t thank you!!! it works, I installed the package and restarted my session and now firefox has nice fonts without having to start gnome-settings-daemon!
<_ubuntu> Tm_t: note that I m using debian testing and not kubuntu.
<Tm_T> ubotu: no difference, same stuff :)
<ubotu> Tm_T: I don't know
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> _ubuntu: I mean
<Tm_T> hrr, too many ub* users
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hint me if you get jingle working in breezy
<Tm_T> away ->
<apachelogger> yup
<_ubuntu> Bye everyone. I;m off to work!
<apachelogger> omg how shell I get it work without _ubuntu :-/
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<NevidS> Tm_T: mmmm... nothing is change :'(
<midas> #psp-hacks
<midas> opps sorry
<Tm_T> NevidS: interesting
<NevidS> Tm_T: not realy :-/
<Tm_T> NevidS: what you did and how it doesn't work
<NevidS> Tm_T: I have put the signed the voice "use another Style" with Human like you, and under GTK Fonts "Use another font" with Tahoma size 11.
<Tm_T> ...and you restarted firefoz?
<Tm_T> x
<Tm_T> too much guitar, can't really feel my fingers
<NevidS> eheheh
<NevidS> yes I do!
<Tm_T> and no luck?
<Tm_T> btw your settings are pretty much gnome defaults?
<Tm_T> try something really different
<Tm_T> if there's any difference at all
<NevidS> ah!!!!!! yes! now I understand! I have to put 8 like size!!! I'm supide!!
<NevidS> *stupide :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> it works?
<NevidS> yesss!!
<NevidS> you are great!
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> just sitting too much at home
<NevidS> ahahahahahaha!!
<arthurgeek> Hello All! I downloaded and burned dapper-flight2. When installing, everythings goes well until it stops when tryying to copy language-pack-fr-base to hard disk. Why FR? I have'nt selected that language. Another issue: alt + f3, brings m to that console and there's a error about trying to set locale to en_US.UTF-8 and failed (not this exactly message)
<arthurgeek> anyone?
<Kibou> installed it yesterday and it didn't complain about anything missing here
<arthurgeek> how to check md5 in windows?
<xwolf-> i have a program
<Kibou> there are plenty..
<arthurgeek> i found one in google now... i'll try it
<arthurgeek> md5sum is fine... :(
<arthurgeek> i tried install it two times... first using my lang (pt_BR) and then using en_US... that two times it stopped in that package (language-pack-fr-base)
<arthurgeek> there's a way to tell installer to not copy unneeded packages?
<nagyv> Hello! I would like to fire up my pcmcia card, but the Network Settings panel of the System Settings can not find it. I don't know what could happen. It was working in the past days wihtout any problems. I think that lspci sees the card. Could someone help me?
<ninHer> hi all
<dandielionous> Well I managed to set up konversation to get back here.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> <<<<bubble wrap still on newbie
<dandielionous> I was trying to install kmymoney.
<dandielionous> I managed to download what I believe is the right file.
<dandielionous> Managed to unzip it.
<dandielionous> Now I'm having trouble installing it.
<dandielionous> I figured out how to set a root password which isn't working with sudo.
<dandielionous> I can only use the password with su.
<dandielionous> I can't figure out if apt is supposed to install kmymoney or not.
<dandielionous> I've been going through the install information.
<dandielionous> Trying to do it in the terminal window.
<dandielionous> Any thoughts?
<dandielionous> Or just figure it out for myself?
<dandielionous> <<< whistles in the dark
<dandielionous> Oh well.  Seems my answer is figure it out for yourself dandie.
<dandielionous> Thanks for the help.
<nagyv> Hello! I would like to fire up my pcmcia card, but the Network Settings panel of the System Settings can not find it. I don't know what could happen. It was working in the past days wihtout any problems. I think that lspci sees the card. Could someone help me?
<nagyv> In the meantime it recognized the card, but it can not enable it.
<dandielionous> I think they're all dead nagyv.
<dandielionous> Either that or they don't feel like talking.
<nagyv> in this case you are the only one to help me :)
<dandielionous> I'm sorry nagyv I'm very new to linux.
<dandielionous> Windows I could tell you how to fix the problem.  But linux I can't even find my cards yet so you're ahead of me.
<dark_suic> i know nothing about pcmcia
<dark_suic> but i can help to find cards xD
<SirKillalot> uhm, In the control center I set up firefox as my standard web browser but why does Gaim still open webpages in konqueror?
<dandielionous> lol there see we keep blindly leading each other we might accomplish something yet.
<kit89> hi all
<dandielionous> hello kit
<dark_suic> maybe gaim should be configured too for opening webpages in firefox??? (i don't use gaim so don't know exactly)
<dandielionous> I'm not sure if speaking to each other is off topic or not.
<SirKillalot> dark_suic, under gnome the same gaim opened webpages with firefox
<dark_suic> well, it maybe,  but in a dead channel, who matters?
<SirKillalot> so i think it has something to do with KDE
<dark_suic> maybe...
<dandielionous> Maybe there is a way to change your default in gaim SirKillalot .
<kit89> Go into gaims options and find what browser it should use
<SirKillalot> if it was so easy I wouldn't ask you
<dandielionous> lol I hear that SirKillalot .
<dandielionous> I wouldn't be in here asking questions either if it was so easy.
<SirKillalot> lol that is _really_ strange
<SirKillalot> i have that problem for days now
<SirKillalot> and today, when I ask you, they bring an CVS update
<SirKillalot> with a new option entry called "browser"
<SirKillalot> lol!
<dark_suic> xDDDDDDDD
<kit89> Go inot gaim then preferences>browser
<kit89> then choose what browser you want
<SirKillalot> kit89, yep, thank you, I was compiling the new version as I explained you my problem
<nagyv> this can help the gaim problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=97254
<SirKillalot> ah, and one more question: isn't KDE able to restart kwin if it crashes?
<dandielionous> I'm just trying to install kmymoney.
<SirKillalot> I had the luck that I had an open konqueror when it crashed and had to start it by browsing to /usr/bin and finding the kwin executable
<nagyv> you can always restart it from the console.
<nagyv> ALT+CTRL+F1
<SirKillalot> not if your kwin is crashed
<SirKillalot> ah
<SirKillalot> ok
<SirKillalot> I thought I would get something like "no screen found" if I did that in the console
<nagyv> ?
<SirKillalot> try to start kcontrol from tty1
<SirKillalot> and you will see
<nagyv> oh, yep
<nagyv> but you don't need kcontrol
<SirKillalot> yea ;P
<dandielionous> I have to struggle with my computer some more and then get ready for work.
<dandielionous> Nice chatting.
<SirKillalot> hm, is there any tool to display for example the output of "top" on my desktop? like superkaramba does
<SirKillalot> but I don't like it because of eating too much CPU time :-/
<nagyv> pass
<nagyv> I have to get back to work. Have a nice day! Bye
<visik7> hi guys
<visik7> I found a nice program that intagrate kio with the whole system (kio_fuse) what about the integration of it with kubuntu?
<_peter> hi, I'm looking for a way to center an image in it's imageframe. Also the same for text in a text frame (vertically centered). Anybody out there that knows how to do this?
<Blippe> I tried to upgrade kde (with the packages) and got hit with this: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kresources/kcal/blogging.desktop', which is also in package libkcal2a"
<Blippe> What to do?
<_peter> hmm, stupid me, i joined the wrong channel, don't bother :)
<visik7> Blippe:  remove libkcal2a or ignore it
<kkathman> visik7: excuse my ignorance, but your discovery of kio_fuse....isnt that already standard in all the KDE apps? i.e. kio_slave
<kkathman> maybe I misunderstood your statement
<visik7> kio_fuse use kioslave
<visik7> kio_fuse permit to use kio_slaves from any non kde apps
<jorik> cool
<visik7> so I can for example upload a file into a webpage using firefox
<visik7> and the file is in a ssh account
<visik7> so using scp://...
<visik7> but there is only one package for sid
<visik7> it doesn't install into breezy; I'm recompiling it
<jahshua--> hey anyone here use Limewire ?
<Hannes3> yes I have used it
<Blippe> tnx visik7
<callie> i use Frostwire, a linux copy of limewire
<callie> very similar though
<jahshua--> is it as good/better ?
<callie> i've had better results with it, i've found p2p under linux to be pretty poor and this has performed the best for me
<Lord_Athur> hi
<visik7> limewire which network use ?
<visik7> amule works well
<callie> limewire uses Gnutella
<Blippe> how do i completely remove "ubuntu"/"gnome ubuntu"???
<callie> Blippe: try asking in #ubuntu
<visik7> Blippe: not so simple
<Blippe> is kubuntu more than the dummies kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base?
<visik7> what do you mean ?
<visik7> kubuntu-desktop install everything you need (maybe more)
* DaSkreech grins
<Blippe> well, does i get anything on a fresh install from cd that isn't in kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base?
<kkathman> Blippe: kubuntu is basic ubuntu, minus the gnome desktop, and plus the kubuntu-desktop (i.e. KDE)
<visik7> Blippe:  kubuntu-default-settings
<kkathman> Blippe: you also get KDE apps
<Blippe> so if i told synaptic to remove everything, and before hitting apply, install the kubuntu-dummy-package i would get a "fresh" kubuntu-install?
<DaSkreech> With updates
<visik7> everything what ?
<Blippe> everything that has been installed...
<kkathman> Blippe why not just reinstall with a fresh kubuntu CD?
<visik7> (saving your /home
<visik7> )
<Blippe> I don't have a cd-rom on the computer anymore...
<visik7> you can debootstrap a fresh breezy installation
<kkathman> ahh good reason
<visik7> and install kubuntu-desktop from there
<Blippe> visik7, that sounds like a better idea, do you know of a good guide?
<visik7> man debootstrap at the bottom there are all the steps that you need to do
<Blippe> i look into it.
<Blippe> but, "removing" all the installed packages in synaptic and then reselecting kubuntu wouldn't really be a good idea?
<visik7> your remove also important packages
<visik7> you remove also important packages
<DaSkreech> Like synaptic
<visik7> like the kernel
<visik7> :)
<visik7> like apt
<Blippe> yeah, but since i don't hit apply they should still be there....
<visik7> if u don't apply it will not uninstall
<visik7> there are other packages that doesn't depend from kubuntu-desktop but are important too
<Blippe> exactly, then before reinstall I choose to "unmark" kubuntu and those packages, and everything should be alright...
<Blippe> so, back to my origional question, which ones?
<visik7> Blippe: too long to tell
<Blippe> they are not in ubuntu-base?
<Blippe> there must be a list somewhere :D
<visik7> why ?
<visik7> in the install cd probably btw the list of gnome packages are shorter
<Blippe> the installer kind of needs it, for one...
<visik7> the installer is on the cd
<visik7> btw
<visik7> I dunno
<Blippe> screw it, i'll just buy a new cd-reader...
<visik7> when I migrate from ubuntu  to kubuntu I've installed kubuntu-desktop and then  remove all the rest
<DaSkreech> Blippe: What I did was uninstall the libs
<DaSkreech> Blippe: I removed the libs and everything above it for KDE and Gnome
<DaSkreech> then reinstalled Kubuntu-desktop
<Blippe> DaSkreech, what do you mean by "above it"?
<DaSkreech> Well everything that depends on it
<Blippe> Ah
<Blippe> I just choose to remove everything in synaptic, got a lot of "Removing this package may render the system unusable", without it telling me which package that is...
<Blippe> Then I chose to reinstall Kubuntu-desktop
<Blippe> I it added 1 other package.
<Blippe> not all that rewarding, i must say
<penguinzdr> FHX: what software do you want to install?
<Blippe> Another way would of course be to answer "no" to all the question if you are stupid enough to really wanna remove something the system needs!
<yahalom> what is the command to reinstall an app?
<jpatrick> hi nalioth
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<jpatrick> nalioth: I didn't know you hang out #ubuntu-motu :)
<jpatrick> around*
<nalioth> jpatrick: well, it's a recent change in my lifestyle
<nalioth> since i've started wrestling with pbuilder
<jpatrick> cool
<goldmember> is it possible to remove /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile? if i try apt-get remove ...restricted-modules.... it wants to remove the whole kernel
* jpatrick strokes his pbuilder
<pussfeller> how come storage devices are mounted as /media/sd* instead of /media/volume-name?
<pussfeller> this makes persistance a bit of a pain
<strider> how do I get a volume icon on the system tray
<kozz> strider: just start kmix
<strider> that's the thing
<strider> if i reboot,i have to manually add it again
<kozz> disabled session?
<strider> yes
<kozz> then thats why
<strider> Isn't there a KMIx system tray applet
<kozz> yes?
<strider> it brings up the whole Kmix application
<kozz> strider: you can also add it to autostart
<strider> kozz: yes that would be the way
<strider> kozz: thanks then
<mani21> nic not detected its onboard nForce 430
<slow-motion> hallo
<syl> hi
<syl> hibernate doesn't work
<syl> it tells me "Your kernel does not have any recent Software Suspend 2 support compiled in."
<syl> should i "compile Software Suspend into your kernel" ?
<syl> kubuntu 5.10
<Lord_Athur> hi
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: good evening
<rance> logging off didnt help, I still cant find a scanner
<LiGhTeNiN> is the 6.04 flight cd 2 stable enough? or should I get breexy instead
<kkathman> hi jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> yo kkathman dude :)
<kkathman> LiGhTeNiN: depends on your expertise
<LiGhTeNiN> hm
<kkathman> LiGhTeNiN: since you have to think about it, get breezy :)
<LiGhTeNiN> can I update later?
<kkathman> Dapper right now is for the advanced Ubuntu person
<kkathman> LiGhTeNiN: yes in April when it is released
<sas171> hi, how to change character encoding in kopete?
<florian> /msg Firehand hallo :)
<jpatrick> hey apachelogger !
<apachelogger> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> apachelogger: if you go by the same name on KDE-Look - I'm the guy that looked at your KBlogger package :)
<apachelogger> w00t
<apachelogger> is a karma bot around?
<jpatrick> I didn't know there was one
<apachelogger> I'll ++ you in #amarok ;-)
<sas171> apachelogger: hey, are using kubuntu?
<apachelogger> sas171: yup
<sas171> and you have kopete 10.4 from apt-get?
<apachelogger> sas171: currently I'm using 0.12-dev
<sas171> oh
<apachelogger> sas171: you can get 0.11 from the kde 3.5 repo ... see topic
<sas171> apachelogger: is that allready stable?
<apachelogger> sas171: at least kopete ... some other 3.5 builds aren't that fantastic yet
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I think I'll hang around #amarok
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<sas171> apachelogger: thx
<sas171> C-O-L-T: =)
<C-O-L-T> sas171: what is the problem?
<sas171> C-O-L-T: what do you mean?
<C-O-L-T> sas171: you made this =)
<sas171> and?
<jahshua--> can someone tell me what i need to play .wmv files please ? totem isnt working nor VLC ?  :/
<C-O-L-T> sas171: not no problem
<sas171> jahshua--: w32codecs installed?
<Restlekak> is there a kernel source package for 2.6.12-10  ?
<jahshua--> sas171 yes i think so
<sas171> jahshua--: totem should do now, there always some problems with wmv, try another file
<callie> yeah, but most pron is in WMV
<jahshua--> Kryal i installed the codecs still not working
<sas171> callie: yeah, im sorry about that too
<callie> :D
<mgorbach> can someone help? i cant seem to get my network set up correctly
<mgorbach> my dns resolving wont work
<SirKillalot> hey there, any people here who switched from ubuntu to kubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop meta package?
<SirKillalot> I did but I experience a problem playing videos in KDE
<SirKillalot> on Gnome and Enlightenment everything was flewently, but now I get lags in videos every 20 seconds or so if I scale it too big or even fullscreen
<SirKillalot> I use an ATi 9700 pro and a 2.6 Ghz AMD Athlon
<SirKillalot> that really sucks hard :(
<sas171> apachelogger: ok, i have kopete 0.11 and character encoding option, but this option is inactive, any ideas) ?
<_martin_> SirKillalot: you playing DVD's right?
<jpatrick> sas171: I think he's away
<sas171> jpatrick: ok, thx
<Prozac> is it possible to add "lines"/"seperators" in your panels ?
<Prozac> So i could like group my buttons and stuff
<Lord_Athur> what version of kde does kubuntu breezy have?
<Florian-T> 3.4.3 i think
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: 3.4.3
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: 3.5 is avablie for download
<Florian-T> i had a nice bug with breezy
<jpatrick> Florian-T: which is
<Florian-T> after installing everything was ok
<Florian-T> afer first onlineupdate something with HAL and automounting of dvds went wrong
<Florian-T> did not work anymore
<jpatrick> known
<jpatrick> try: sudo killall ivman
<Florian-T> then it should work for all time?
<Lord_Athur> thnaks jpatrick
<jpatrick> just see if that works
<Florian-T> i have now chance of testing anymore
<Florian-T> erm, no chance...
<Florian-T> i updated to dapper
<jpatrick> ah well
<Florian-T> there it works :)
<Florian-T> but other things don't... ^^
<heix> hi! how to install by apt-get install frozen bubble   ???
<sas171> i deaktivated my menu in kopete how to get it back?
<andre> sas171: strg+m
<sas171> andre: ah, thank you
<andre> ctrl+m of course :)
<Florian-T> @heix: apt-get install frozen-bubble
<sas171> andre: yes, i have Strg too =)
<_nanda> hi
<_nanda> I have just installed kubuntu over my ubuntu install and have a few questions about setting it up
<enfact> shoot
<_nanda> it seems that you don't get synaptic, how can I install it?
<_nanda> adept seems a bit weird to me
<enfact> which version of kubuntu did you install 5.10, the newest?
<_nanda> yes
<_nanda> 5.10
<sas171> _nanda: you can use kynaptic
<_nanda> sas171: is kynaptic installed by default?
<Florian-T> what is weird about adept?
<jpatrick> _nanda: no
<sas171> _nanda: no you have to install it...
<_nanda> Florian-T: I am used to synaptic, it would be easier for me to just use that
<_nanda> sas171: how can I install it, via adept?
<sas171> _nanda: just write in the filter line "kynaptic"
<_nanda> ok
<sas171> _nanda: however kynaptic is not the same as synaptic...
<enfact> adept is better than kynaptic surely though, i would give it another try
<sas171> i think so too
<_nanda> how can I enable universe/multiverse with apdet?
<Florian-T> _nanda: yes i think so too
<enfact> way to go on switching to KDE also!
<apokryphos> _nanda: /msg ubotu repositories
<_nanda> I am willing to give it a try
<_nanda> sudo apt-get install xterm zenity
<_nanda> oops
<sas171> )
<_nanda> sorry about that
<_nanda> ;)
<sas171> no worries i lost my passwort like that once
<_nanda> lol
<SirKillalot> how can I make konqueror show EVERY mounted drive in media:/ and not only the removable storages?
<heix> Reading package lists... Done
<heix> Building dependency tree... Done
<heix> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<heix> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<heix> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<heix> E: Couldn't find package frozen-bubble
<SirKillalot> how can I make konqueror show EVERY mounted drive in media:/ and not only the removable storages?
<sas171> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<apokryphos> heix: do NOT paste in here.
<heix> clear
<SirKillalot> does your konqueror show all drives in media:/ ?
<apokryphos> heix: edit your sources.list and comment out the CD entry, then sudo apt-get update
<sas171> SirKillalot: no, only floppy
<SirKillalot> sas171, do you know how to make it show all drives?
<Sastkryptlox> Hio everyone
<dst20> bonsoir
<jpatrick> dst20: bonsoir
<Sastkryptlox> Got a little problem - but it shouldn't be a problem for experienced linux users like you.... hope you can help me:
<dst20> je vien d installer kubuntu et je ne c pas comment sa marche
<heix> apokryphos: no help
<jpatrick> dst20: #kubuntu-fr ?
<Sastkryptlox> if i change  something in the /etc/network/interfaces file... how do i relaunch it, so i don't have to reboot my whole system?
<sas171> SirKillalot: no, sorry
<Florian-T> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<apokryphos> heix: what's the error this time? Can you pastebin it?
<jpatrick> Sastkryptlox: "sudo /etc/init.d/ifupdown restart" I think
<dst20> merci jpatrick
<Sastkryptlox> thanks! gonna try that
<apokryphos> heix: dang, gotta shoot off -- but that's a common error. Put the link here and many will be able to sort it.
<xorion> hello
<xorion> can anyone tell me if I can use a .ppd file from gutenprint 5.0 with gimp-print 4.2 that ships with kubuntu 5.10?
<heix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6608
<Florian-T> i think you need the universe repository
<_nanda> I am trying to enable universe/multiverse, but can't see 'multiverse' as it is shown on the wiki page
<_nanda> scratch that
<_nanda> I found it ;)
<_nanda> lol
<Florian-T> ^^
<_nanda> actually I haven't found it, that was the backports one
<_nanda> I can just see the universe repos
<xorion> am I even asking in the right channel?
<heix> give me some link's wher i can copy/paste the sources.list
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> heix, the link ubotu just posted is a good customizer for sources.list
<sas171> how to change character encoding in kopete?
<Tudor_b> sas171: Settings > Configure Kopete > Apperance > Colors & Fonts Tab
<sas171> Tudor_b: thank i allready found it, it isnt there
<RichardC> ive got two questions
<RichardC> first
<RichardC> is there a way to shorten the amount of time it takes until linux times out when it tries to connect to a network at boot?
<RichardC> i dont have a network or broadband at home, but i take my computer places, so i dont want to just disable this part of boot
<admrl> does any one know of a way to get bigger icons than 32x32 in the location toolbar in konqueror
<kkathman> admrl: changing the size in the KDE appearance doesnt do it?
<RichardC> sorry bout that
<RichardC> anyone know how to shorten the amount of time before a network timeout at boot though?
<kkathman> admrl Im not completely sure what you are doing...do you mean the little bar at the far left on the file manager view? that has bookmarks, history, root folder, etc?
<admrl> it has back forward up a directory  home refresh and stop in it kkthman
<kkathman> ahh I gotcha
<kkathman> admrl right click on the location bar on the X, then choose icon size :)
<admrl> i want bigger than 32x32
<admrl> :D
<kkathman> oh BIGGER ??
<kkathman> hmm
<admrl> i want it a little more configured than it goes im using a semi costimized version of the vista ???something??? icon theme
<admrl> i did a little so i would have bigger action icons
<admrl> for this purpose
<admrl> and if your editing the toolbars and you put up the extra toolbar <konqueror>
<admrl> it also adds Extra Toolbar <DirFilter>
<admrl> and filter toolbar <DirFIlter
<Lord_Athur> hi
<RichardC> how can i change the default resolution of the login screen?
<Lord_Athur> mmm i did it changing the x config
<Lord_Athur> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Lord_Athur> RichardC, there will be an option to change the resolution for screen
<Prozac> i first intsall ubuntu and later i installed the kubuntu-desktop package, is there an easy way to change the boot screen that says ubuntu to kubuntu? to get rid of the brown maybe ? :)
<Puaff> Prozac: I installed KDE via apt-get install kde and I got the Kubuntu blue desktop
<Prozac> i mean when you boot the comp
<Prozac> it says unbutu
<admrl> Prozac thats a grub theme
<Prozac> ah
<admrl> its in a grub conf file
<Puaff> Prozac: then install apt-get install kdm
<admrl> Puaf it has nothing to do with kdm
<admrl> he is talking about the brown ubuntu bootloader screen when you turn on your computer
<Prozac> yeah
<Prozac> i allready installed kdm
<Puaff> uops, sorry O:-)
<Prozac> :)
<Prozac> but is there an easy way to change the grub theme then?
<admrl> one second Prozac i will take a look
<Prozac> thanks... im all new to linux hehe
<admrl> its nothing i have done before and it wasnt int he config file i thought it was in in hoary
<Prozac> okay, well its not a major problem, just thought it could be nice to have a blue screen saying kubuntu instead of brown and ubnutu
<admrl> Prozac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Prozac> thanks
<xorion> ok, i'm getting frustrated....anyone know of an IRC server/channel for CUPS or gimp-print?
<admrl> it might be a bit unuser friendly i have a feeling
<Prozac> well ill see if i can figure it out
<admrl> prozac make sure to back it up
<admrl> anything you do back up
<admrl> like if you edit any config files in /boot or anywhere before you edit do a
<admrl> sudo cp *file* ~*file*
<admrl> or something along those lines ok..?
<Prozac> yeah, i think ill start by reading it. If its to complicated for me, ill drop it, and then maybe later when ive managed to figure out some more stuff ill take a look again
<admrl> and if anything wrong happens you can cp it backqards
<Prozac> yeah :)
<admrl> :)
<rjb> hi there, does "vbetool" sound familiar to any of you?
<rjb> it's invoked in /etc/acpi/resume.sh, but there is no program by the name "vbetool" on my system
<rjb> and there is a vbetool package in debian, but it doesn't seem to be present in ubuntu
<rjb> (i'm running breezy, fresh install)
<admrl> rjb and what problems is this giving you..?
<rjb> my laptop sleeps but can't awake properly :(
<admrl> would you like to uninstall it..?
<admrl> sudo dpkg -r vbetool
<admrl> i dont know what it does
<rjb> huh?
<admrl> id suggest looking it up on google
<rjb> i said the problem is it's NOT there
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi there
<kkathman> rjb sudo apt-get install vbetool
<rjb> no such package
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > someone can help on a hardware related thing?
<kkathman> then you havent enabled all your repos rjb
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i'd like to have a secondary HD in my laptop
<kkathman> cuz I just did the apt-cache
<kkathman> !info vbetool
<admrl> rjb: you need to go into /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> vbetool - run real-mode video BIOS code to alter hardware state
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > when i bought mine (TM-803 acer) there was the possibility to substitute the cdrom slot with a secondary HD slot
<admrl> rjb: and sudo nano
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > someone knows something about network drives?
<admrl> and uncomment the multiverse and universe lines
<rjb> hmm
<admrl> take out the # next to the lines
<rjb> they ARE  uncommented
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i mean, can i use them simply connecting the LAN cable?
<rjb> both universe & multiverse
<admrl> kkathman do you have plf repos added..?
<kkathman> admrl: no
<kkathman> just the basics
<rjb> as well as backports & security
<admrl> you have backports so youve been doing this a lot im guessing
<admrl> try sudo apt-cache search vbetool
<admrl> cuz i did an apt-cache and it worked
<rjb> duh, i tried that long ago
<admrl> lol
<rjb> and it gave no results, that's why i'm asking here
<kkathman> admrl  did he check to see his cdrom was commented out?
<xorion> can anyone tell me what package installs the .ppd files in /usr/share/cups ?
<admrl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search vbetool
<admrl> kkathman i didnt ask him
<rjb> did that already
<admrl> thats the last thing i could think of but your cdrom shouldnt matter should it kkathman...?
<kkathman> rjb could you paste your sources.list to wiki.ubuntu-nl.com please?
<kkathman> yes it could
<kkathman> oops sorry on that addie
<rjb> hmm i have only 1 idea, the mirror i'm using must be broken
<rjb> ie. not complete
<kkathman> paste to paste.ubutu-nl.org
<kkathman> lol
<admrl> :) i agree with kkathman
<kkathman> Im just thinking that there is still something wrong with the sources
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ping? pong!
<kkathman> thats nearly always the case
<rjb> it's pl.archive.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> ok...paste it where you wish, I'd just like to see it rjb
<rjb> the sources.list is correct, trust me
<kkathman> rjb I dont doubt you think it is correct
<rjb> i've been a debian user for 7 years or so
<rjb> it's the mirror that must be wrong
<kkathman> rjb you might try removing the pl, and just use archive.ubuntu.com.......
<rjb> good suggestion, will do
<kkathman> thats what I have
<rjb> or better, i'll append the second source
<rjb> thx u made me think ;)
<kkathman> np hope you have good luck with that
<rjb> nope. still no package vbetool found
<admrl> ohhh!!!
<admrl> mayb you should just get a whole new sources.list..?
<rjb> duh
<admrl> lol
<admrl> im needing to set up an ftp server on my box :(
<admrl> i will save mine on my tripod and you can copy it
<rjb> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<admrl> were are you from rjb..?
<rjb> that line looks ok doesn't it
<admrl> like country
<rjb> PL
<Foodcoman> Greetings
<admrl> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe main restricted multiverse
<admrl> there is mine
<kkathman> rjb looks ok to me :)
<admrl> http://admrlpix.tripod.com/sources.list
<admrl> rjb try copying that i have the plf repos added
<admrl> but you can remove them
<rjb> i added the us.archive
<rjb> no change
<admrl> after the update..?
<admrl> you remembered to update it right..?
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<rjb> sure
<rjb> admrl, the only diff between yours and mine is swap us. for pl.
<admrl> ya...
<rjb> (oh & the plf items)
<admrl> yep yep yep
<admrl> well could pl not have it..?
<rjb> no wonder, it was written by the installer
<rjb> but i added us, and it doesn't have it either
<admrl> hmmmmm
<kkathman> rjb do this...  apt-cache search pan
<rjb> what does apt-cache show vbetool tell you?
<rjb> kkathmat i just did apt-get install pan yesterday
<kkathman> vbetool - run real-mode video BIOS code to alter hardware state
<admrl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=vbetool&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<admrl> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> admrl: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kkathman> rjb  apt-cache search discus
<rjb> ok admrl thanx! now i see it indeed is missing
<rjb> look at the url you pasted
<rjb> and.. consider i forgot to tell ya i'm running amd64 ;-/
<kkathman> ohhhh!! hehe
<rjb> vbetool is available only for i386
<kkathman> well there we go :)
<kkathman> lol
<rjb> and this is reason for a bug report
<rjb> they somehow missed building it for amd64
<rjb> kkatman btw what was it about the search discus..?
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I have a question
<feistel> Kubuntu is released in Spanish version?
<callie> Linux has a long history of multi language support
<kkathman> feistel: yes
<callie> hey kkathman
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kkathman> hey callie :)
<kkathman> How are you today callie :)
* callie pats ubotu on the head
<feistel> kkathman, callie: and, documentation?
<callie> im doing well kkathman
<callie> i believe so feistel
<callie> hows things with you kkathman ?
<pinucset> one think, how can i do that kaffeine plays using xine not gstreamer? ive installed kaffeine-xine but i doesnt found for play using xine
<kkathman> im doing well, callie, thank you for asking :)
<callie> the world of ubuntu linux is just that little bit nicer than the rest of linux land i think
<callie> its not all geeks jerking off on their superiority
* aseigo jerks of on his superiority.
<aseigo> oops.
<aseigo> ;)
<callie> lol
<eitan> lol
<callie> the idea of noob bashing yet supporting open source is frankly hypocrytical
<aseigo> callie: agreed; it's easy to understand how it happens though
<callie> sure
<kkathman> callie: I agree wholeheartedly
<callie> bashing noobs only creates more of them
<kkathman> aseigo: and I dont know why it happens at all
<aseigo> callie: the biggest challenge with working with newbies is that they are transitioning usually from a consumerist model of thinking to a community model
<kkathman> bashing anyone just creates animosity
<rjb> *sigh* this vbetool package doesn't build on amd64
<aseigo> callie: and so they step on toes quite a bit, usually without understanding, for instance, why yelling at someone doesn't get them better service like it does at mcdonalds ;)
<Tudor_b> Entire copy of the Internet for sale. It takes about 53472543 DVDs, but if you're not found of porn, bring only 2
<callie> aseigo: we all get frustrated sometimes, and true people hear of the magic land of linux and expect everything to work for them right away
<callie> lol @ Tudor_b
<callie> people need to drink more vodka with their linux
<aseigo> s,vodka,scotch,
<Tudor_b> try tuica
<Tudor_b> :D
<vytautas> hi
<apollonius> can i get it without those 2 dvds?
<callie> tuica?
<rjb> does ubuntu have a public BTS, like debian's?
<Tudor_b> callie> yes, romanian alcoholic drink
<callie> can i get the other 53472541 dvds?
<Tudor_b> the strongest shit ever
<aseigo> pisco is good too
<callie> i had this hungarian stuff the other day
<callie> cant remember the name
<Tudor_b> palinca...
<Tudor_b> we also have it
<Tudor_b> near the border...
<callie> yes i think that was it
<callie> lethal
<Tudor_b> =))
<callie> the first one was like alcholic rape
<Tudor_b> callie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%A2uic%83
<Lord_Athur> hi
<callie> Tudor_b: We don't have an article called "uic"
<Tudor_b> callie: just type tuica in the searchbox
<callie> sounds the same as the hungarian variant
<rjb> ok, CU
<Tudor_b> yes
<callie> the one i had was plum flavoured Tudor_b
<Tudor_b> :D
<Tudor_b> callie: where are you from, exactly?
<callie> UK Tudor_b
<Tudor_b> far away...
<callie> perhaps
<sas171> how to make firefox look more kdeish?
<seth_k|lappy> install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<sas171> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt is already the newest version
<apachelogger> sas171: install crystalsvg theme for firefox
* gerardcb_away is back.
<sas171> apachelogger: im running firefox 1.5 its only for 0.8-1
<leftist> i am trying to play a wma file but it;s just a lost cause i think
<leftist> any thoughts?
<leftist> nothign works.
<slow-motion> n8
<leftist> what is the command to update all the components in kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2006-01-10
<apachelogger> sas171: :(
<apachelogger> I thought suse used it
<gerardocb> does anybody has experience with raki & vdccm?
<teclis> hi, I have a problem an annoying problem with kde and usb-sticks. If I plug the usb in, konqueror opens a windows with error message "media:/sda1 not found". The stick is mountet correctly under /media/usbstick. How can I fix this problem? Has anyone a link or a hint?
<divansantana> teclis:What version of kde? Have you updated yet to latest fixes??
<teclis> divansantana: version 3.4.3
<teclis> divansantana: with latest fixes, you mean apt-get update? yes
<divansantana> teclis: I think apt-get update with apt-get dist-upgrade should fix it, it did for me. But I am running kde3.5 with no probs in that area...
<kkathman> kde 3.5 wont have any impact on that issue I dont believe :)
<teclis> divansantana: thanks, I will try it.
<kkathman> but teclis you should update and run your adept updater to get any updates outstanding if you havent
<xwolf-> how do i change folder write permissions?
<apachelogger> xwolf-: right click an -> tab permissions
<apachelogger> *and
<pablet> hello
<pablet> i have a doubt
<xwolf-> apachelogger, it says Owner: root and everything, but i can't edit anything on that tab
<apachelogger> xwolf-: where's the folder?
<pablet> When i plug my pendrive i can't see the free  disk space in "info meta" tab of properties dialog
<pablet> but when I do this with others, i can see the free disk space in this tab
<pablet> anyone can help me please?
<xwolf-> apachelogger, /var/www
<apachelogger> xwolf-: f4 -> konsole starts -> chown [username] :[username]  [foldername] 
<apachelogger> command of course without the []  of course
<apachelogger> -of course ;-)
<mcscruff> help meeeeeeeeeee
<mcscruff> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/490998
<nagyv> Hello! I have a problem with my pcmcia wireless card. It is recognized in the Network Settings, but I can not enable it. Before it was working properly, and I don't know about anything special, that could harm it. Could someone help me, how to find out the source of the problem?
<stuart_> How do you block all incoming private messages in IRC?
<bodisafa> anyone running bitchx?  I can't seem to get it to compile
<Hobbsee> stuart_: tell the people not to send you private messages?
<bodisafa> hehe
<Hobbsee> bodisafa: what errors with the compiling?
<musashiden> iam having a little problem with my i810 graphic drivers being recognised to the opengl
<musashiden> my Xorg recognises the i810 graphics just fine, but opengl recognises it as a Mesa Driver
<musashiden> anybody?
<bodisafa> errors during make
<bodisafa> sec I'll paste
<jahshua--> bodisafa im using it
<jahshua--> i didnt compile it from source though
<bodisafa> hmm
<bodisafa> i'd paste the error but its kinda big
<jahshua--> use ubuntu pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bodisafa> nice
<Hobbsee> very :)
<jahshua--> hehe
<jahshua--> bodisafa why not just get it from the repo
<bodisafa> pasted
<Hobbsee> bodisafa: link?
<Hobbsee> bodisafa: do not run as root!  logout as root, and then try making again
<bodisafa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6617
<bodisafa> i can't figure it out and I've googled all over
<bodisafa> thats pretty much the extent of my skills, haha
<derekS> hello. i am planning an install of kubuntu on a headless machine. what is the best remote desktop protocol/server?
<Hobbsee> bodisafa: you should not make things as root
<Hobbsee> derekS: you would be talking about something like ssh?
<derekS> Hobbsee: i considered forwarding my xserver, but i want to save sessions
* Hobbsee doesnt know much about this, so was only guessing
<derekS> so it would be better to use something like vnc or rdp
<Grackle> I followed the instructions here to install KDE/kubuntu packages on my Ubuntu breezy install. When I boot, KDM starts but I return to the console without seeing a login screen. What do I need to do?
<Grackle> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE *
<Hobbsee> Grackle: try logging in via the terminal, then "startx" - otherwise, sudo etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Hobbsee> and see if it starts that way
<bimberi> derekS: I use vnc.  freenx is also very good
<derekS> bimberi: will vnc save sessions?
<Grackle> Hobbsee, X starts, but I'm still in Ubuntu.
<Grackle> s/Ubuntu/Gnome
<Hobbsee> try the second command to get kdm to start?
<Grackle> kdm did start
<Hobbsee> you need to be able to specify which display manager you want to run - not sure how you can do it via console
<Grackle> It's the default display manager.
<Hobbsee> yeah, but stay going?
<Grackle> lemme check
* Hobbsee is still rather asleep
* kkathman gives Hobbsee a strong cup of coffee to wake up :)
<bimberi> derekS: you can disconnect and reconnect and it the session will be as you left it
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> kkathman: coke's better though - not a lover of coffee
<bimberi> derekS: not sure about 'saving sessions' though
<derekS> bimberi: awesome, which vnc server are you using?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: actually, did you know that apples are better for waking yourself up than coffee or caffeine?
<derekS> bimberi: disconnect is what i needed
<Hobbsee> no, but i'll have to remember that!
<kkathman> Hobbsee: if you are partial to apples, that is :)
<Grackle> Yes Hobbsee, kdm is running. Maybe I should exec KDE in my .xinitrc
<Hobbsee> yeah, that'd probably help, i'm guessing
<bimberi> derekS: vncserver (i had font problems with vnc4server and tightvncserver)
<derekS> bimberi: interesting
<derekS> i will do that :)
<Grackle> Oh, here, I found my error. "libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<derekS> my main machine is regular ubuntu, but i figure it can't hurt to play :)
<derekS> cuz the vid card doesn't work on this machine, and it is a mobo problem not vid card
<Grackle> Oh, hurr, I'm guessing I need to set up some kubuntu repositories to get that stuff?
<bimberi> derekS: absolutely :)
<Grackle> Nope, there are no kubuntu specific repos it seems. Where do I get that library? I've install libstdc++6...
<Hobbsee> Grackle: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 fix that error?
<Hobbsee> er, oops
<Hobbsee> Grackle: or libc6?
<Grackle> It's already installed.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Set> I am lost. I really don't know what's wrong
<Set> I can ping default gateway, but not internet, using ip adresses or dns
<Set> Is there someone here who might be willing to help me? I'm desperate
<jahshua--> hey can someone please tell Bodisafa about enabling multiverse and universe repositories and setting up a new sources list please :)
<Hobbsee> !tell Bodisafa about source
<Hobbsee> !tell Bodisafa about sources
<Set> !tell Set about network
<Hobbsee> the second one
<Bodisafa> thanks! :)
<Set> can someone tell Set what he's doing wrong? maybe help him troubleshoot a bit
<jahshua--> !tell jahshua-- about sources
<Set> "Network is unreachable"
<Grackle> Set, other computers on the network can connect to the internet, correct?
<Set> yes
<sas171> how to disable this one-click-behavior in Konqueror?
<Grackle> And the ubuntu box can connect to boxen on the LAN?
<jahshua--> hmm whats the command to bring up ones current sources list ?
<Set> I can ping all other clients on the network
<Grackle> Does your network have a proxy?
<jahshua--> i forget cause im on ubuntu now, just trying to help out Bodisafa
<Set> no, I have a router and a router that is configured as a switch
<Set> the box I'm on now is connected to the router that is configured as a switch, and online
<Set> I can ping default gateway from the kubuntu box
<Grackle> jahshua--, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Set> but nothing outside my lan
<Grackle> jahshua--, down at the bottom it tells how to set it up in KDE
<Grackle> Oh, you only have one other box?
<Set> Default gateway is set to the IP adress of my gateway... and dns is set to the IP adress of my gateway, as it does dns forwarding.
<jahshua--> k
<jahshua--> Grackle thanks
<Grackle> yw
<Set> Grackle, myself, I have one other box, but my friends have 4 other clients connected to the same router
<Set> I *know* it's not the networking hardware that's faulty
<Grackle> Oh, I see.
<Grackle> I was wondering for a moment if your modem couldn't handle multiple DHCP clients, but I guess it can (mine can't).
<jahshua--> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list  will that work also ?
<Grackle> should
<Grackle> Set, I dunno what to tell you. :|
<Set> I use static IP adresses. and I don't have a modem... I have a D-Link DGL-4300 connected to a fiber connection :)
<Grackle> Oh, badass. That is awesome/
<Grackle> *.
<Set> Grackle, I do support for networking devices for a living, so it's probably not something wrong with my networking hardware. I am unsure about the settings in kubuntu, though
<jahshua--> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<jahshua--> what to do in this situation ?
<Grackle> Haha, okay I see. I really don't know what could be wrong. :|
<Hobbsee> jahshua--: use kdesu kwrite
<Hobbsee> !tell jahshua-- about kdesu
<apokryphos> jahshua--: are you doing sudo kate or something?
<jahshua--> so
<jahshua--> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list  will that work also ?
<jahshua--> thats what i was doing
* apokryphos wonders if Kubuntu could start up with BIG red letters saying DO NOT ever do sudo {guiapplication}
<Set> in kcontrol, I have gone to network settings, set default gateway to 192.168.0.1 (the IP adress to the router), Domain name server to 192.168.0.1, network interface eth0 to 192.168.0.65 (not in use by other clients), subnet mask to 255.255.255.0
<Set> and pressed apply
<jahshua--> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Grackle> kdesu, not sudo
<apokryphos> jahshua--: you're reasonably lucky you got that; you can seriously muck up permissions, dcop sockets, and your general /tmp directory all together by doing that.
<jahshua--> k
<Set> I can ping default gateway and all clients on the network. But I can't ping anything beyond the router
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i think it should
<jahshua--> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<apokryphos> jahshua--: kate/kwrite/kedit
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: as well as a warning about running as root, which should violate all help received...
<Hobbsee> jahshua--: yes
* apokryphos nods
<jahshua--> :(
<Set> I guess I'm out of luck then :(
<Grackle> :|
<Set> I was thinking it could be a fucked up nic. but then I shouldn't be able to ping local hosts
<Hobbsee> Set: language please
<Set> sorry sorry
<Set> I'll try a D-Link nic :)
<leafw> is there any keyboard shortcut to hide a-la-mac all open windows of a given application?
<pablet> problem: after mounting my pendrive, I can't see the free disk space in pendrive in "info meta" tag, but with other pendrives I can see the free disk space
<pablet> why this difference between one and another pendrive?
<ingrato> hi
<pablet> (both are fat32 formatted)
<pablet> anyone can help me please?
<ingrato> i need to download dhcp-client for my laptop, but I can't cause the internet doesn't work since I don't have an IP, how can I download dhcp-client from my windows box?
<pablet> don't you have dhclient in linux?
<ingrato> dhclient, not sure, let me check
<pablet> sudo dhclient <interface>
<ingrato> i don't have a dhclient executable
<pablet> then i think i can't help you (im not an ubuntu expert)
<pablet> but I think dhclient is only a script
<Set> this is very frustrating
<Set> I tried another nic now... same problem
<ingrato> hmm, i just wanna download the dhclient program put it on my usb drive, and xfer it to my kubuntu laptop
<leafw> ingrato: download the package manually from windows and then put it into a pendrive or CD to install in your ubuntu box.
<pablet> probably you can download it from internet and execute it directly from the path where you have downloaded it
<ingrato> how
<pablet> (im not sure, but i think so)
<ingrato> website
<pablet> one moment
<Set> anyone fairly experienced with kubuntu networking willing to help me? it's definatly user error
<leafw> ingrato: you should be able to point an ftp client to the URLs listed in the /etc/apt/source.list
<ingrato> leafw, what website to get dhclient
<leafw> ingrato: check the URLs at your sources.list
* xtacocorex is back.
<ingrato> ok, gotcha
<ingrato> I went to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but then where do I go into? dists?
<Set> what is the ifconfig command to add a gateway?
<leafw> explore ingrato, explore.
<ingrato> i went to binary-i386, but it only have a packages.gz
<ingrato> where's the actual program files
<leafw> ingrato: if worse comes to worst, download the live CD, run it in your kubuntu machine, and fetch the proper package with apt-get -d, then reboot and install.
<pablet> dhpcd?
<ingrato> dhcpcd or dhclient or anything to get an ip via dhcp
<pablet> or pump, ingrato?
<pablet> i am asking you to execute this commands
<ingrato> which
<leafw> ingrato: the actual files are listed in that packages.gz, but I don't know whether it is in binary or readable.
<pablet> there should be one of these three
<ingrato> pump not there
<ingrato> dhcpcd not there, nor dhclient
<pablet> in your computer, not in ftp
<ipn1nj4> Set: ifconfig eth0 --gateway=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ingrato> that's what I'm saying, they're not there
<pablet> ok ok
<pablet> sorry
<ingrato> i did locate, and that didn't yield any results
<Set> I fixed it
<Set> thanks a lot
<Set> me happy
<ipn1nj4> np
<ipn1nj4> =] 
<Set> I just did "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
* __Dwayne wonders why the gateway command isn't in the MAN page..
<ipn1nj4> Set: that'll work
<Set> it did
<Set> somehow kcontrol didn't save the default gateway for my interface
<Set> any suggestions on a good ftp server for kubuntu that support sftp?
<pablet> sorry ingrato, i have no more ideas now.....im not an expert.....but if something comes to my mind ill tell you
<__Dwayne> hm...no traceroute in (k)ubuntu?
<ipn1nj4> Set: i've always just used proftpd or vsftpd
<angasule> __Dwayne: just get it from the repositories
<pablet> but how have you installed ubuntu without installing a dhcp client??
<ingrato> via cd?
<ingrato> I dunno
<__Dwayne> I meant, not installed by default..interesting..
<ingrato> it gets an ip address when it's plugged into my network, but not via wireless card
<pablet> well, connect to your network and apt-get install ........
<pablet> (let me think the package where dhclient was)
<ingrato> i can't
<ingrato> cause i only have wireless at the moment
<ingrato> ok, i did ifconfig eth1 up, and my nic stopped blinking, so it must've done something, but it doesn't have an ip address yet
<pablet> do you have the live-cd or normal installation cd?
<ingrato> no
<pablet> bffff
<pablet> one moment
* JohnFlux yawns
<ingrato> thanks...ill figure it out
<pablet> ingrato, ix86?
<pablet> im trying to find it in my system
<pablet> the package name is dhcp3-client
<dark_suic> pablet, Ingrato is gone...
<pablet> ouch
<xwolf-> i click on Administrator Mode, input the password, but nothing happens, why is that?
<Hobbsee> pablet: is this in breezy or dapper?
<pablet> now, can anyone help me please?
<Hobbsee> xwolf-: use kdesu kcontrol instead - it's a known kde bug
<pablet> what?
<xwolf-> Hobbsee how do i do that?
<pablet> i have breezy but i have not understood your question
<Hobbsee> xwolf-: alt+f2, type "kdesu kcontrol" then hit enter
<Hobbsee> pablet: what were you looking for?  to download that package?
<dark_suic> pablet, what's your problem?
<Hobbsee> pablet: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/dhcp3-client is the link to it, if you wanted to download it again
<pablet> my problem is that when i plug my pendrive i can't see the free disk space in the "info meta" tab
<pablet> but when i do with other pendrives, this info appears
<pablet> and my question is, where has been made my pendrive? hehehe.....no, what's the difference with other pendrives?
<pablet> is this a bug? a kernel bug??
<dark_suic> don't think it is...
<dark_suic> maybe your pendrive is strange :P
<pablet> hehehee
<pablet> fantastic, dark_suic
<dark_suic> if it works with others, it would be strange that it's a kernel bug :P
<dark_suic> i've seen with my own pendrive
<dark_suic> that at university
<dark_suic> i can't mount it but other friends can mount theirs
<pablet> yes, its strange, because in older kernels, it told me that it was writing files, but everything was a joke
<dark_suic> lol
<dark_suic> well, maybe the dmesg / syslog output when u plug your pendrive can tell you something about it...
<pablet> but now the behavior is correct, but i cant see the free disk in the "info meta" tag
<pablet> very strange
<pablet> and i opened kfreedisk and the free space that told me this program was not correct i think
<_jeff> hey guys
<dark_suic> u tried df?
<pablet> df?
<pablet> console?
<dark_suic> yep
<_jeff> does anyone know where to get konqueror plugins?
<dark_suic> df command :P
<pablet> let me see
<_jeff> guys?
<dark_suic> well, don't know _jeff maybe konqueror homepage?
<dark_suic> google knows everything (almost)
<_jeff> i tried there already
<_jeff> lol i have checked google too
<_jeff> im sure there are a couple out there
<_jeff> how do you guys get new themes for your kubuntu?
<dark_suic> mmm
<dark_suic> don't use themes at all :P
<pablet> the incorrect information about free disk space is something i have invented hehehe
<Hobbsee> _jeff: kde-look.org
<_jeff> i have tried kde-look, but all those themes require you to compile from source, which is hell
<pablet> i have seen now free disk space and i have observed that its correct
<dark_suic> loooool
<Hobbsee> _jeff: not really - they shouldnt be that hard
<_jeff> hobbsee: you dont have trouble compiling things from source?
<pablet> well, i will have to open this program (df or kfreedisk) everytime i want to see free disk in pendrive
<_jeff> hobbsee: how?
<Hobbsee> not usually
<dark_suic> well it's still strange you can't see them at  info meta tag, but at least df doesn't try to lie :P
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<Hobbsee> !+checkinstall
<ubotu> from memory, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<_jeff> hobbsee: ok ill check it out.
<Hobbsee> packaging with dh_make and all that can be a pain though lol
<derekS> i am trying to create a remote desktop using my username and password that i can disconnect/recconnect from a session, can i do that with vnc/
<pablet> heheeh kfreedisk is correct too
<pablet> i have opened it and it has reported me the correct free disk space
<dark_suic> i suposed
<dark_suic> i think kfreedisk is a gui for df :P
<pablet> but the info meta tag is on travel
<pablet> on holidays hehehe
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> and u say that with other pendrives it works?
<dark_suic> it should be your pens fault!
<dark_suic> :P
<pablet> i dont think so because its formatted in fat32 as the others i have plugged
<Set> hmm
<dark_suic> well, maybe it has something strange with its controller chips?
<dark_suic> xD
<Set> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start OK
<pablet> but its true that this pendrive gave me problems with older kernels
<dark_suic> it's quite weird, true
<Set> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop --- no usr/sbin/vsftpd found running; none killed
<pablet> strange
<pablet> the problems i had in the past where very strange too and they get solved when kernel became newer
<Set> strangeness
<pablet> so, i will wait for the things to become solved theirselves...its not an important failure
<pablet> but it is a bad point for usability
<dark_suic> yep :)
<s17e1> test
<pablet> its not very good having to open a program to see wether i have space enough to copy one file from disk to pendrive when i have the correct folders opened in konqueror
<dark_suic> well, i was going to say that kernel 2.6.15 has arrived, but now i remember that kubuntu won't probably add it to the official repos
<s17e1> exit
<pablet> ctrl-c---ctrl-v becomes ctrl-c open kfreedisk close ctrl-v
<pablet> not very good
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> for copy paste and similar i try to use konsole as much as possible...
<pablet> but well.....i think some people would be happy if his problem was only this one
<dark_suic> inside it, df are just 3 keys :P (d+f+enter)
<dark_suic> yap
<pablet> but i have executed df and it shows you the percentage used
<pablet> but not the amount of free space
<pablet> im lying ok ok
<dark_suic> well, in %, it's just the difference
<dark_suic> and it says in 1k blocks how many u have free :P
<bimberi> pablet: "df -h" gives a more readable output
<pablet> with -h things get right
<pablet> excuse my poor english.....
<pablet> please
<dark_suic> i'm not english too :P
<dark_suic> well, df -h makes a good alias for df :P
<pablet> where are you from?
<dark_suic> (alias df='df -h')
<dark_suic> spain
<pablet> vale, de puta madre
<dark_suic> in english here (#kubuntu-es for spahisn, plz ;))
<pablet> hehehe ok
<pablet> i was looking for channel kubuntu-es but i think there was only 7 people there
<dark_suic> yep, more or less :P
<pablet> sorry im not registered, i cant send private messages
<dark_suic> np :)
<dark_suic> u can enter #kubuntu-es, with just 7 people it's just like a private :P
<pablet> well, i have to leave, in your country its time to go to bed hehehe
<dark_suic> yep :)
<dark_suic> i will go... in about 3 hours :)
<johndew> Any way to find out which user was the last to modify a file?
<pablet> than you ok??
<dark_suic> a lot of work to do yet
<pablet> bye to all!!! bye darc_suic!!! thanks again
<dark_suic> bye
<johndew> isn't it possible to find out which user was the last to modify (write to a) file?
<dark_suic> well, it should be possible
<dark_suic> but i don't think it's easy
<dark_suic> probably with a long command...
<johndew> hmm
<Drakeson> Riddell: ping
<dark_suic> don't ask me what command, i'm too new for that :(
<mr-russ> johndew: usually the last user now owns the file.
<Riddell> Drakeson: hi
<johndew> mr-russ: a group is owning it
<mr-russ> a user still owns it.
<johndew> ok, what's the command to check owner?
<johndew> ls -l shows group
<Drakeson> Riddell: do we have kdesvn-build in the repos? (apt-cache search kdesvn-build gives nothing)
<Drakeson> It may be a good idea to have a apt-get-able kde build environment
<mr-russ> johndew: I've never seen ls -l only show group.
<Riddell> Drakeson: probably kdesdk-scripts
<jorik> does kubuntu come with a firewall ?
<johndew> mr-russ: -rw-rw-r--  1 www   www 900 Jan 4 19:00 fileName.php               www is a group
<mr-russ> www is the user.
<Set> I want a simple, normal ftp server that lets anonymous users upload to a directory called upload and gives the local users complete rights to all files in /home/ftp/ . is that too much to ask?
<johndew> mr-russ: I just wrote to the file, and that's not my username ..
<johndew> mr-russ: I guess it's set up that way though.. so it's written through this www user account
<mr-russ> must have the user sticky bit set on the directory
<mr-russ> no writing it through samba or anything fancy?
<johndew> not sure .. I haven't set this thing up and I'm not very experienced either
<stevenj> Got a question-I just installed kubuntu 5.10 (clean) updated then upgraded. reboot.  I just added "official" KDE 3.5 dep and updated.  Now Do I upgrade, dist-upgrade, or dist-upgrade -f???
<derekS> exit
<stevenj> packages are held back/removed/upgraded in all 3 cases; however kmail and some others are always held back.  what should I do? is this normal
<dereks_> hey, i have breezy and tried to install avahi, but apt-get errors saying "/var/lib/dpkg/info/avahi-daemon.postinst: line 29: dbus-send: command not found"
<dereks_> i am using breezy
<dereks_> also, how stable are the kde3.5 packages on kubuntu.org
<dereks_> is it worth upgrading?
<Hobbsee> dereks_: they're fairly stable, yes
<dereks_> Hobbsee: fairly?
<Hobbsee> dereks_: well, some people have had a couple of problems, as happens with the "stable" 3.4.3 that's on your system now
<Hobbsee> stevenj: dist-upgrade
<dereks_> Hobbsee: woudl you reccomend upgrading?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<dereks_> Hobbsee: done then :)
<stevenj> Hobbsee, thanks! I suppose some packages are held back for good reason, I just dont enough to know what is normal. ;)
<Hobbsee> no problems
* Hobbsee upgraded through all the betas and rc's - that was fun!
<stevenj> need to rb thanks
<dereks_> Hobbsee: you know how to fix my avahi problem?
<Hobbsee> dereks_: try sudo apt-get install dbus-1-utils
<dereks_> Hobbsee: ok
<vytautas> i can't install mozilla from a repository is this normal?
<dark_suic> not at all...
<dark_suic> errors?
<vytautas>  mozilla: Depends: mozilla-browser (= 2:1.7.12-0ubuntu2) but 2:1.7.12-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<vytautas> and two more such
<vytautas> i changed repository to one that is 10+ times faster, and maybe they just haven't synced yet?
<dereks_> Hobbsee: that worked
<vytautas> may this be a reason?
<Hobbsee> dereks_: :D yay!
<dereks_> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> dereks_: found by apt-cache search dbus-send
<Hobbsee> vytautas: what were the other dependancies?
<vytautas> mozilla-mailnews and mozilla-psm
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Set> okay. I got vnc up and running
<Set> this ist gout
<vytautas> i just installed 5.10 and upgraded, should i restart?
<Hobbsee> vytautas: just run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade then try again
<dereks_> is there a problem with zeroconf/avahi and kde3.5?
<dereks_> because i get an error saying kpf can't use zeroconf
<moshe> hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<vytautas> no, that doesn't work
<moshe> does anyone know how to get mkisofs to create a dvd video image?  -dvd-video returns an error.
<Hobbsee> !info mkisofs
<dark_suic> anyone knows a program to copy copy-protected cds??? (i have an original about to break)
<moshe> mkisofs says it's unable to create a dvd video image.
<Set> now I'm testing if the box will boot without a keyboard and monitor connected
<vytautas> ok, nevermind, i'll play abit
<gate> I am looking for repositories with sun java and one for  gizmo
<Set> how can I enable remote desktop at login prompt kdm?
<bimberi> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<gate> Thank you for the java links
<bimberi> gate: np :)
<bimberi> !listvals gizmo
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'gizmo' by value returned no results.
<bimberi> :(
<Set> !remote login
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Set
<Set> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Set: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Liz> ok..i just installed kubuntu ...and it hasnt booted properly..how do i find out whats installed and whats not?..if i try to run X it says i dont have the authority to startx
<gate> www.gizmoproject.com  1 cent/min sipp phone
<rance> I have a problem with the xorg.conf file generated by the kubuntu install set
<Hobbsee> !xfcg
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> rumour has it, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Hobbsee> rance: that help?
<Set> anyone know how I can connect to my box when no-one is logged in... I want to connect to kdm and login from there
<rance> well see, im waiting for it to ask me about my monitor resolution so I can hand enter the correct values, its almost never autodetected correctly
<Liz> im stuck at a command line
<bimberi> gate: you could try the debian installers at http://www.gizmoproject.com/download-linux.html
<rance> has anyone used asterix pbx with a ubuntu core?
<dark_suic> Liz, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<gate>  (rance) Using a higher than probed color depth fixes my xorg.conf ie change 16 to 24
<Set> !kdm
<ubotu> Set: I give up, what is it?
<Set> !vnc
<ubotu> hmm... vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<Liz> dark_suic: didnt work...says command not found
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> what command not found? sudo? kdm?
<Liz> no...sudo : etc/init.d/kdm : command not found
<dark_suic> ok
<Hobbsee> Liz: add a "restart" on the end
<dark_suic> etc/init.d/kdm?
<Hobbsee> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bimberi> missing "/" before etc?
<Liz> Hobbsee: nope..same error
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> Liz,  what bimberi said
<Liz> yes../ before etc
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> then
<bimberi> k
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get install kdm
<Liz> tried that..said it couldnt find it
<dark_suic> O_o
<Liz> tried sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop..so many depends that it wouldnt install either
<Liz> i downloaded the iso yesterday..burned it this morning following instructions on the wiki
<xwolf-> i opened 'kdesu kcontrol' and it said KDE Version 3.4.something
<xwolf-> how come?
<Liz> i normally run ubuntu on it..but for some reason the discs i have arent working ..keep coming up with integrity errors..hence why i downloaded kubuntu to give it a go
<dark_suic> what are your repositories?
<] BreliC[> silly question... it's been so long since I"ve used KDE, I forget how to make Konqueror look like the split-pane Nautilus (or Windows Explorer) for File Management.  Anyone with a quick fix?
<sas171> hi, how to install new windows decorations and control elements under kde? ... it was so easy under gnome.
<Hobbsee> ] BreliC[: view, view mode
<] BreliC[> Hobbsee, yeah, but that doesn't add the pane on the left (the file tree)
<Hobbsee> oh...that...
<Hobbsee> um
<Hobbsee> hit f9
<Liz> dark_suic: not sure..let me check ..i just assumed it would use the cdrom repositories
<Hobbsee> ] BreliC[: hit f9, and enjoy :)
<] BreliC[> Hobbsee, haha, sweet!  thanks.  I had a whole thing going on that wasn't working (like split left/right, link them, lock one of them, etc)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<dark_suic> Liz, it should, but...
<dark_suic> strange things happen
<Liz> what would happen if i just did a complete install again?
<Liz> think it would add the files thats missing?
<dark_suic> maybe...
<dark_suic> but if first didnt work...
<dark_suic> it may not work now too...
<dark_suic> and it would be a BIG waste of time :)
<xwolf-> Liz check the md5sum before
<xwolf-> i learnt that the hard way
<Liz> check the md5sum how what and what am im looking for in the md5sum?
<xwolf-> well, the install cd integrity
<xwolf-> actually, the install cd image integrity
<xwolf-> got it?
<Liz> xwolf-: i got 6 discs when they sent out free discs..i installed my system with it..dunno why 4 of them are not working now .
<dark_suic> O___O
<Liz> i tried to install the one before breezy...nothing
<Liz> just kept coming up with integrity errors
<Liz> so i tried slackware..and that works
<Liz> but i dont want slackware on that system
<xwolf-> Liz you downloaded kubuntu.iso, right?
<xwolf-> (dont remember the full name)
<Liz> yep..
<xwolf-> so, did you check this kubuntu.iso integrity?
<xwolf-> if you said errors happened...
<Liz> there were no problems with this one...
<Liz> it stopped half way through saying something about tools failing to install..but it continued on anyway
<xwolf-> then ignore me... xP
<Liz> and infinished the install so that i got to a command line..but im not good with command lines..unless i can find out what ive got to install to get it to work
<Liz> properly
<xwolf-> try installing it again :>
<Liz> okie..ill get back to you when its done :)
<xwolf-> if the same thing happens, the iso file is pro'ly corrupted
<vytautas> just run kdm
<xwolf-> dont get back to me, i'm a complete newbie :>
<dark_suic> xwolf-, as most of us :)
<dark_suic> but between we all we can do something :)
<xwolf-> dark_suic no, i really am, at least at linux
<dark_suic> me too, but we all have suffered with it
<xwolf-> but i'm pretty acknowledged to disk images :P
<xwolf-> yeah, i did suffer too
<Liz> theres probably something you did xwolf- that could help.even if you are a newbie
<Liz> and we all learn from sharing what we did to get it to work and what we didnt
<xwolf-> like checking the md5sum before burning an image
<xwolf-> that i learnt the hard way (read losing TONS OF DISKS)
<vytautas> and maybe a disk is bad and than even if the image is good...
<TJ_> Hello everyone, I'm having a slight problem with video in firefox/konqueror in Breezy. I really have no issue with using either browser... I used the mplayer plug-in in Hoary for Firefox and it worked like a charm...But there seems to be nothing like it for Breezy (and no Kubuntu Breezy guide). Can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> TJ_: apt-cache search mplayer
<TJ_> Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> no problems
* Hobbsee isnt really watching the channel carefully at the moment
<Liz> ok first error
<Liz> "the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details"
<Liz> its now installing the rest to an 'unclean' or previous setup that failed
<dark_suic> Liz, that it's installing again?
<Liz> it continued installing..yes
<dark_suic> when i got an error installing debootstrap it locked completely
<Liz> now its asking to install the kernel..i said linux-386 last install..and it still installed 2.6.12-9-386
<Liz> any suggestions anyone?
<xwolf-> when it asked me to install the kernel, that meant future problems (i had to reinstall)
<Liz> whats the difference between 'linux-386' and 'linux-image-386'?
<xwolf-> it should not ask you that Liz
<Liz> true..ive never had the option before
<bimberi> linux-386 depends on linux-image-386 which depends on linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<Liz> so i was right in just installing linux-image-2-6-..etc
<dereks_> anyone here using samba with kubuntu?
<bimberi> Liz: that should be OK, i don't think you'll get the restricted modules installed though - you can always install linux-386 later
<Liz> i can dealw ith the restricted stuff later..its just getting a base install done..with at least a gui
<dark_suic> dereks_, myself
<Danl_nix> im having a gtk / synaptic problem
<Danl_nix> when i run synaptic i get this problem:
<Danl_nix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6633
<dereks_> dark_suic: can you help me? it isn't working right!
<dark_suic> maybe
<dark_suic> what's the matter?
<dereks_> i installed samba and sambfs
<dark_suic> yep
<dereks_> i have system settings -> sharing -> file sharing set to simple sharing
<dereks_> and i am ignoring the shared folders on the bottom
<dereks_> right?
<dereks_> i just wanna share my home directory
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> (well, i suppose)
<dereks_> ok, in allowed users i have all
<dereks_> now i go to my gnome desktop across the room, and I try to browse to it
<dark_suic> but with simple sharing u only allow each user to get his own directory... i think
<dereks_> dark_suic: thats fine
<dark_suic> u should login as the same user
<dereks_> dark_suic: i am
<dereks_> so far that sounds setup right
<dereks_> right/
<dark_suic> i think
<dereks_> dark_suic: when i try to browse in nome, i enter just the ip, then it asks for authentication
<dereks_> i put my username, domain i change to mshome, and my password
<dereks_> and it fails
<dark_suic> what error gives? (if any)
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> I am trying to install kmymoney on kubuntu.
<dandielionous> Everything that I look at in the installation instructions and instructions on the net doesn't work when I try to type it into a terminal window.
<dereks_> dark_suic: just keeps showing me the login screen
<dandielionous> I installed all the cvs stuff I could find.
<dereks_> which makes me assume i am not authenticating correctly
<dandielionous> Sorry I'm very new and confused.  I would appreciate a little help. :)
<dereks_> dandielionous: apt-get install kmymoney2
<dereks_> dandielionous: add a sudo in front of that
<dandielionous> Do I have to be in the directory where kmymoney2 is installed?
<dandielionous> not installed.
<dandielionous> Sitting lol
<dereks_> no
<dereks_> i just told you how
<dandielionous> okay.
<dandielionous> sudo doesn't work.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, just put sudo apt-get install kmymoney2
<dandielionous> I had to add a password and I can get su to work.
<dark_suic> dereks_, u tried a packet sniffer?
<dark_suic> package sniffer?
<dark_suic> ethereal for example
<dandielionous> Okay ty I'm going to type that right now.
<dandielionous> ty so much.
<Hobbsee> ooh, kmymoney2, that sounds familiar...
<dereks_> dark_suic: hmm, nope
<dereks_> that the only way?
<dark_suic> don't think so
<dark_suic> but could be a way...
<dereks_> heh
<dark_suic> don't know really mucho about this
<dark_suic> but....
<dark_suic> u tried nfs for gnome?
<leftist> morning what can i do to install w32codecs
<dark_suic> could be quite better ...
<dark_suic> leftist, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<dereks_> dark_suic: i don't know how to set nfs up
<dark_suic> they should be at universe/multiverse
<dark_suic> dereks_, don't have a big idea... www.tldp.org could help A LOT
<leftist> wow thank you dark_suic
<dandielionous> Okay it says it can't find kmymoney2.
<Danl_nix> neone?
<stevenj> now I have to reinstall kubuntu a 3rd time.  Everytime I dist-upgrade KDE 3.5 it holds back kmail and others...then I do dist-upgrade again and it installs held back packages...then missing dependcies the dist-upgrade -f then klibmail crash with kmail..WHAT in the hell? how do I install Kubuntu with KDE 3.5 succesfully?
<dereks_> dark_suic: why would that be better than samba anyways?
<dereks_> dark_suic: i chose samba so i could view the files on my windows laptop also
<Danl_nix> eh
<Liz> ok that screwed up too..i have a feeling this hdd is dying on me
<stevenj> I followed the instructions on the Kubuntu site
<dark_suic> dereks_, samba is for sharing with windows, nfs with other unixs
<dereks_> dark_suic: right
<dereks_> i figured i should go for the more general solution
<dark_suic> dereks_, a friend of mine told me that samba doesn't like his computer but nfs worked ok
<ArthurB> Hi, I am having problems with the audicd kio plugin
<dereks_> dark_suic: hmmm
<stevenj> And another thing..backports amarok 2.3.7 and Kubuntu 2.3.7 should have the same damn name otherwise it reinstalls.
<dereks_> dark_suic: session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<ArthurB> it doesn't display every track and gives bogus track numbers 1,2,3,5...31
<dereks_> how is that error
<dark_suic> dereks_, what gives that error?
<dereks_> smbclient -L hostname
<dereks_> then i put my pass
<dark_suic> ArthurB, it doesn't depend on the kio plugin, it's probably error from the cddb
<leftist> Says it cannot find w32codecs
<stevenj> has anyone installed KDE 3.5 with success...just dist-upgrade and everything installs perfectly?
<dark_suic> dereks_, i was gonna tell you to write in konqueror smb:/, but if the other desktop is gnome nothing to do about it :(
<dark_suic> leftist, u will probably have to add universe or/and multiverse repositories
<dark_suic> stevenj, i'm using kde3.5 with no issues
<dark_suic> just apt-get dist-upgrade and everything ok
<dandielionous> Okay I went to the directory where I have
<dandielionous> oops
<leftist> a[t=get dist-upgrade
<leftist> lol
<leftist> opps
<dandielionous> Okay I went to the directory where I have kmymoney2_0.8.1.orig.tar.gz and to the directory where I unzipped it.
<dark_suic> leftist, that was for stevenj
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> I typed in sudo alt-get install kmymoney2
<leftist> well i need to probably anyway ;)
<Liz> sigh..ok ive given up ..i think that hdd is screwed...so im gonna give it another go after i get another hdd
<ArthurB> dark_suic: as a matter of fact the Information directory contains an error
<Liz> thanks all for you help
<dandielionous> It starts to do then it says it can't find the file?
<ArthurB> yet CDDB works perfectly for kaudiocreator
<ArthurB> or for kscd
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> let me see for a sec
<dandielionous> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<dereks_> dark_suic: smb:/ on the kde machine works!
<dereks_> too bad the server is ALSO on that machine
<dark_suic> dereks_, i know, it HAS to work :P
<dereks_> dark_suic: why?
<dark_suic> dandielionous, for sudo apt-get u don't need to download anything
<dark_suic> but if you have downloaded it
<dark_suic> once u unzipped it
<dark_suic> ./configure ; make ; make install
<dandielionous> okay
<dark_suic> ArthurB, testing it with a cd of my own :P
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic
<dandielionous> Do I do that in the directory where it is at?
<dark_suic> dereks_, kioslaves as smb:/, media:/ or audiocd:/ are for the moment in kde
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> the directory where u unzipped it
<dandielionous> apt- get must = application get mmmmm
<dandielionous> Okay ty dark_suic
<dark_suic> dandielionous, u should try to add repositories (universe and multiverse) to your sources.list
<dark_suic> kmymoney is there almost for sure
<dandielionous> Okay.
<dandielionous> Is that something I can can from adept?
<dereks_> dark_suic: could it be because from my other machine i can only ping by ip?
<stevenj> dark_suic well did it hold back kmail becuase everytime I have installed kubuntu+KDE 3.5 it holds back kmail and its broken
<dandielionous> I'm just trying to get past installing one simple little program so I understand what it takes to install applications.
<dereks_> i tried pinging by hostname and hostname.domainname and it didn't work
<dandielionous> I can't click on the .exe file now that I'm in linux and I have to learn how to do this.
<dark_suic> dereks_, maybe, that means that dns won't work properly
<dark_suic> or that you have to edit /etc/hosts
<stevenj> dark_suic do you use backports?
<dark_suic> stevenj, what repositorie u have for kde3.5?
<dark_suic> official at kubuntu homepage?
<stevenj> dark_suic yes
<dark_suic> (kubuntu.org/package/kde3.5?
<dark_suic> well, it hasn't given me any problems in about... 5 installs?
<stevenj> dark_suic yes, with key installed
<dandielionous> I take it repositories are files.
<dark_suic> dandielionous,
<dandielionous> Or are they directories.
<dark_suic> no, they aren't
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic
<dark_suic> repositories are webpages where you download  software
<dark_suic> they're listed on /etc/apt/sources.list
<dark_suic> in format
<dandielionous> Okay.
<dark_suic> deb address distro sections
<stevenj> dark_suic can you tell me the exact steps you take when upgrading..I followed every instruction I have googled
<dereks_> dark_suic: i just did that
<dereks_> didn't help :(
<dandielionous> <<<<furiously making notes.
<dark_suic> then, u tell apt-get to install a program (sudo apt-get install program) and apt-get looks at addresses for it :)
<dark_suic> stevenj,
<dark_suic> clean kubuntu install
<dark_suic> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list (add kde3.5 and amarok1.3.7 repos)
<yonkeltron> i can't seem to get the laptop battery monitor to show up in the system tray. i tried going to the laptop battery control in settings:/PowerControl and hitting the button but it doesn't seem to want to start
<dark_suic> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dandielionous> ty so much
<dandielionous> I tried this:   cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/kmymoney2 login
<dandielionous> and it didn't work
<stevenj> dark_suic when you look at apt-get upgrade are you positive there are no packages held back?
<dandielionous> I got it from here:  http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-install.html
<dandielionous> All the instructions they tell me there doesn't work.
<dark_suic> it doesn't held back any package for me... although i don't use kmail for example...
<Hobbsee> there's an 0.8.2 of kmymoney?
<stevenj> dark_suic that might be it...I bet it does'nt work
<dark_suic> ouch
<dark_suic> when i was going to tell arthur that audiocd worked for me he goes!
<dark_suic> xD
<leftist> those codecs are not in the respository
<leftist> i did a serach for them and nothing. grr
<dark_suic> leftist, they're probably on universe/multiverse (i have them installed)
<dark_suic> u added them to your sources.list?
<leftist> no i am new with ubuntu this is way diffferent from the versions of linux i used in the past other unix version from long ago. xenix an stuff.
<leftist> to be honest i am lost
<leftist> i knew SCO and stuff like that
<leftist> it's so user friendly (lol) today
<leftist> compared to the old ways anyway
<dandielionous> bash make not found.
<dandielionous> bash command make not found
<dandielionous> Now what?
<leftist> i'll just delete the wma file
<leftist> later
<Hobbsee> dandielionous: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dark_suic> dandielionous, sudo apt-get install make
<xwolf-> sudo -wtf apt-get idunnoshitboutthis
<dark_suic> and from now on, be prepared for the trouble, as u will have to google for almost every error the program gives :P
<dandielionous> ty Hobbsee , dark_suic
<dark_suic> xwolf-, loooool
<dark_suic> that :P
<xwolf-> :>
<Hobbsee> dark_suic: you definetly want build-essential there - its' a metapackage for a lot of that stuff
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> i didn't remember it
<dark_suic> in fact
<dark_suic> installed kubuntu yesterday since a lot of time using debian and i didn't remember it :P
<dark_suic> i didn't have it installed
<dandielionous> It's doing it! It's doing it! Something actually worked. lol :)
<dandielionous> I'm doing build essential.
<dandielionous> dandielionous@dandielionous:~/Programs/kmymoney$ ./configure; make; make install
<dandielionous> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<dandielionous> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dandielionous> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<dandielionous> I hope that wasn't too bigger paste.
<Hobbsee> dandielionous: did you get build-essential?
<Hobbsee> it was, but ok
<dandielionous> Yes I just did build essential.
<Hobbsee> oh, you need ./configure
<Hobbsee> then after that finishes, then do make
<dandielionous> Okay ty Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> if you want to do them all in one hit, use ./configure && make && sudo make install
<dandielionous> It says it can't find the package.
<dandielionous> I tried sudo apt.get ./configure
<dandielionous> Maybe I have to be root.
<Hobbsee> you dont have to be root
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> Okay I came out of being root.
<dandielionous> :)
<xwolf-> you are now the stem
<xwolf-> ok, sorry, i just couldnt miss that one :P
<dandielionous> root@dandielionous:/home/dandielionous/Programs/kmymoney# sudo apt-get ./configure
<dandielionous> E: Invalid operation ./configure
<dandielionous> root@dandielionous:/home/dandielionous/Programs/kmymoney# exit
<dandielionous> exit
<jahshua> hey how can i find out what location a program i need to use is in ??
<dandielionous> I am a leaf.
<dandielionous> Not even a stem. :)
<Hobbsee> dandielionous: no...just run ./configure
<Hobbsee> no sudo apt-get in front of it
<dandielionous> okay.
<Hobbsee> log out of root first...
<dandielionous> ty Hobbsee .
<Hobbsee> jahshua: locate blah
<dandielionous> dandielionous@dandielionous:~/Programs/kmymoney$ ./configure; make; make install
<dandielionous> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<dandielionous> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<dandielionous> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Hobbsee> dandielionous: why are you compiling kmymoney?
<dandielionous> ty Hobbsee I locked out of root.
<Hobbsee> i see that - much better!
<dandielionous> I don't know what I'm doing.
<Hobbsee> !info kymymoney
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<dandielionous> I downloaded the file.
<dandielionous> Then unzipped the file.
<dandielionous> I see all these icons and can't use the program.
<dandielionous> It hasn't installed.
<dandielionous> Just unzipped.
* xtacocorex thought kmymoney was in the repos
<seth_k|lappy> it is
<seth_k|lappy> it's called 'kmymoney2'
<dark_suic> it is in repos, but in universe multiverse
<xtacocorex> i thought i remember seeing it there
<dark_suic> where was the guide to add them to the repos?
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<dandielionous> Okay so it's in repos.
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<xtacocorex> they should be in the sources.list, just uncomment them
<Hobbsee> which version is in the repos?
<xtacocorex> don't know
<dark_suic> kmymoney2
<dark_suic> 1 seg
<Hobbsee> dark_suic: apt-cache show kmymoney2
<dark_suic> i know :P
<Hobbsee> :P cool
<dark_suic> 0.8.6
* Hobbsee is on the wrong OS to tell
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<dark_suic> xD
<xtacocorex> that's a knifty command Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> it's very useful!
<dark_suic> yeah!
<dandielionous> Okay I clicked on both those url.
<dark_suic> apt-cache search and show (don't know more about apt-cache, but think they're ... wow :P)
<Hobbsee> definetly!
<dark_suic> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> dandielionous: you want the last url there
<dandielionous> ty Hobbsee
<dark_suic> yeah!
<dandielionous> ty ubotu
<dark_suic> i didn't know it, it's really great!
<dandielionous> So all the work that I did finding the right file to download and learning to unzip it was for nothing?
<dandielionous> Of course I did learn a lot.
<dark_suic> it's useful when it's not on the repositories
<dandielionous> Is there a reason I can't install the one I have?
<dark_suic> but apt-get and repositories are the easiest (and better) way to install new software
<dandielionous> Well, learning about the repositories is very useful too.
<dark_suic> ...
<dandielionous> ty for that information.
<dark_suic> and with 17000+ packages, u have all that u need
<dandielionous> In the repositories?
<dandielionous> Okay then I just have to learn how to install from the repostitories and the links that ya'll gave me will teach me that?
<dark_suic> yeah
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic
<dandielionous> ty everyone for all your help.
<dark_suic> i dunno if there is a kubuntu apt-get guide, but you could have a look at www.debian.org and look there for howto apt-get
<dandielionous> Sorry if I've monopolized the conversation.
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic .
<dark_suic> nevermind, we are here for giving help
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<dark_suic> ok :)
<Hobbsee> dandielionous: you shouldnt have to compile stuff, usually
<dark_suic> i didn't know, i used debian apt-get howto
<dandielionous> Okay I'm bookmarking all the pages now and then going to study.
<dandielionous> That's the main reason I switched from Mandrake linux which I used for three weeks.
<dandielionous> I couldn'
<dandielionous> I couldn't figure out how to install things.
<dandielionous> And I couldn't have someone hold my hand the whole way.
<dandielionous> And I didn't want to spend two years figuring out how to use the program.
<dandielionous> lol
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> ty I think I have enough information now to confuse myself for a little while.
<dandielionous> I'll see ya'll later.
<dark_suic> buffff, it's been a minute in which i was attending 4 or 5 people at the same time...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<dark_suic> my head is starting to bloooooow :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, brain dead-ness often occurs
* Hobbsee considers having lunch, at 3.30pm
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> i'm starting to think of going to bed (5:30 AM here :P)
<xtacocorex> anyone know what file sets the variable: DESKTOP_SESSION ?
<xtacocorex> I know it's given from kdm
<xtacocorex> but i'm sure there has to be a file too
<dark_suic> .xsession?
<xtacocorex> dark_suic: well, this is what i'm trying to go after (saves the while typing thing) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112072
<xtacocorex> it gets listed when you use printenv
<dark_suic> that is too much for me, sorry :(
<xtacocorex> it's all good, i usually end up posting way too technical threads on the forum
<dark_suic> i'll try to dig into  the matter, i like challenges, but not today, at 5:30 am :P
<dark_suic> see you all :)
<xtacocorex> thanks dark_suic
<xtacocorex> see you later
<soundmaster80> hello, i have a synaptics touchpad and running kde it seems too sensitive, i have turned acceleration down to x1 but it's still too quick, any suggestions on how i could slow it down more?
<xtacocorex> soundmaster80: this forum thread is about alps touchpads, has an xorg.conf file listed right at the beginning for comparing against yours: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78904
<soundmaster80> ok thank you...i will have to try some things in it
<xtacocorex> soundmaster80: np
<xtacocorex> well enough fluxbox for tonight, back to kde
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> I can't install KMail!
<dereks_> woddf2: thats cuz its already installed :)
<woddf2> I upgraded to KDE 3.5.
<dereks_> woddf2: is kontact or kpim there?
<woddf2> That uninstalled it.
<dereks_> woddf2: not on mine
<woddf2> Kontact is there, but KMail, KAddressBook, etc. are not there.
<dereks_> weir
<dereks_> d
<sampan> i have a wee problem.  i just put a previously used HD into a USB enclosure.  it's working fine, but i have FIVE partitions on that drive and want to delete them all, repartitioning and reformatting into 2 (one ext3, one vfat).  since it's usb it's mounted into /media ... how do i go about it all?
<kkathman> sampan: was this drive in a winbox?
<sampan> yeah, two of the partitions are NTFS
<sampan> but i want to delete them all and start over
<kkathman> sampan do you happen to have partition magic?
<kkathman> on the winbox that is
<sampan> nope -- i have NO windows installation anymore
<sampan> i can reformat the entire drive -- the data is useless (i.e., i've gotten all the important data off already)
<kkathman> ok..then why not just make it a slave on your linux box, then boot up, and use gparted or qtparted to partition?
<psyk> how do you unrar an archive
<psyk> ive got all the software that i need i just forget the command
<sampan> kkathman  because i have a slave drive already and i'd rather not dig around switching it in and then have to switch it back out?
<kkathman> psyk install unrar-free from the repos :)
<psyk> yah i got thar
<psyk> that what do i type
<kkathman> sampan: hmm.. well ok, but I think you need to get in online first to do the disk partitioning/formatting
<sampan> kkathman  how do you mean?  as in, the USB connection isn't good enough?  it's "online" -- i can mount/unmount, use the partitions, read data
<kkathman> psyk if you have installed it...type  man unrar-free for details
<kkathman> sampan: Im not 100% sure if you can partition on a USB...maybe
<kkathman> sampan: I know you can if its a slave
<psyk> unrar-free
<kkathman> psyk  no,  type     man unrar-free     at the konsole to get details on how to execute it
<kkathman> psyk in general  unrar-free -x  <file>   if I remember correctly
<psyk> no no
<psyk> werd
<sampan> kkathman  i guess i just assume it's possible since linux treats everything as a file anyway -- the means of connection shouldn't (i would guess) make a difference
<kkathman> sampan: Im just not familiar completely with being able to format a USB drive, but perhaps its completely possible as long as you can mount it
<sampan> kkathman  yeah, the guys in #ubuntu are saying to just use the same CLI commands (cfdisk/mkfs) as with any other disk
<kkathman> sampan: in fact fdisk and qtparted should work fine as long as the device is recognized and mounted
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> I used fdisk for everything
<kkathman> but you can use gparted or qtparted also
<sampan> i guess i don't have either of those installed (locate doesn't find either on my machine)-- are they GUI?
<kkathman> sampan both gparted (gnome) and qtparted (kde) are partition magic clones and you must install them from the repos, yes
<sampan> kk, thanks :)
<kkathman> sampan: sure np my friend :)
<sampan> kkathman  yeah, qtparted made quick work of that
<sampan> woot :)
<kkathman> excellent!
<sampan> gotta love more storage!  it's like suddenly having a walk-in closet in the bedroom!
<kkathman> LOL
<_kaenat> Hi, I was looking to install ethereal, but 'apt-cache search ethereal' returns no results.
<nalioth> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<kanibal> hi!
<kkathman> _kaenat: its in the repos, you might want to check your sources.list to make sure everything is enabled and your cd-rom is commented out
<_kaenat> kkathman: ok ty
<kkathman> _kaenat: chances are your universe and multiverse lines either dont exist or are commented out.
<kanibal> anyone can help me?, i can' t do "ping localhost", thanks
* _kaenat updating apt-get with universe :)
<kkathman> kanibal: what happens when you do a ping?
<kanibal> can't contact localhost
<_kaenat> kanibal: Does ping 127.0.0.1 work?
<kanibal> nothing conect
<kanibal> no
<kanibal> not
<kkathman> kanibal: can you ping anything else?
<_kaenat> kanibal: Does /sbin/ifconfig show the lo device?
<kanibal> it seem that don't recognice my card
<kanibal> but in hoary i don'tt have this problem
<_jeff> hey guys
<_jeff> does anyone know why vlc is so ugly?
<_jeff> is there any way to pretty it a little?
<_jeff> gangsters?
<kanibal> ping www.google.com works
<sas171> _jeff: try to search ubuntuforums for vlc ugly
<_jeff> lol ok
<sas171> i think i saw some sollution there =)
<kanibal> but ping localhost and ping 127.0.0.1 don't connect
<sas171> _kaenat: ive just noticed, that i have no lo in my ifconfig, but i configured it in interfaces, would you mind if i ask you to pastebin your interfaces?
<kanibal> ok
<kanibal> sorry, ifconfig shows etho and pppo only!!
<sas171> kanibal: mine either
<kanibal> that address must be open always?
<kanibal> sorry
<kanibal> localhost address must be open always?
<AnotherData> where can i find the win32 codecs in adept?
<sas171> AnotherData: there is no port
<sas171> too late :p
<kanibal> sas171: what can i do?
<sas171> kanibal: sorry no ideas
<kanibal> in my network interfaces the eth0 is disabled, and when i try to enable don't do it
<kanibal> ok
<sas171> kanibal: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<kanibal> ok, wait
<_kaenat> sas171: http://rafb.net/paste/results/vehyGL41.html
<kanibal> #This file ...
<_kaenat> kanibal: does lo show up if you do /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<kanibal> # The loopback network interface
<kanibal> auto lo
<kanibal> iface lo inet loopback
<kanibal> # This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<kanibal> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem.
<kanibal> mapping hotplug
<sas171> arrrrrrrr
<kanibal>         script grep
<kanibal>         map eth0
<kanibal> # The primary network interface
<kanibal> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<kanibal> auto dsl-provider
<kanibal> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<kanibal> provider dsl-provider
<kanibal> # added by pppoeconf
<kanibal> auto eth0
<kanibal>     pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<_kaenat> kanibal: use http://rafb.net/paste for large files rather than flooding the channel
<kanibal> ~
<kanibal> sorry
<kanibal> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<sas171> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kanibal>           LOOPBACK  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<kanibal>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<kanibal>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<kanibal>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<kanibal>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<kanibal> again!
<kanibal> ok, sorry
<_kaenat> kanibal: Try sudo /sbin/ifconfig lo up
<kanibal> it woooooooorkkkkks
<kanibal> thanks
<sas171> kanibal: for that one time, you want ot write valid interfaces...
<_kaenat> weird
<kanibal> save me to reinstall
* Hobbsee hopes that no one tried to say anything to her when her client was dead
<stevenj> Ok I have installed Kubuntu 7 times and tried to install KDE 3.5 7 different ways using default repo (US Non US) Psychocats repos list.  Kontact is screwed up! Kmail is messed up....dependacies missing.  Apt-get upgrade holds these back, dist-upgrade installs all but returns an error, dist-upgrade -f installs (Removed by the original dist-upgrade) dependacies.  Why is the process BRoken????
<stevenj> The Kubuntu "official" KDE 3.5 upgrade is Broken.
<stevenj> Is the newly announced official kde3.5 upgrade a "stable" release or testing? If its testing then ok I can understand.
<cameron> anyone here who could help me with ndiswrapper?
<sas171> stevenj: i got the kubuntu cd yesterday and installed KDE 3.5 today. Im hearing my favourite ODB album, chating with you and reading my email without problems, adept is ok... so you are doing something wrong
<nalioth> stevenj: is it in the official ubuntu repos yet?
<Mez> cameron, probably get more response in #ubuntu regarding that
<cameron> Mez: kk, thx
<stevenj> yes I am installing the official 3.5 from the dep listed on the kubuntu site.
<nalioth> stevenj: only things from archive.ubuntu.com are 'official'
<stevenj> This is what I am doing, please correct me if I am wrong somewhere
<sas171> stevenj: over kubuntu or ubuntu distro?
<stevenj> I install Kubuntu distro.  I enable repo. I apt-get update. I apt-get upgrade. I reboot. I insert the dep for kde 3.5 located on the kubuntu website.  I install key for deb. I type apt-get update. I type apt-get dist-upgrade.  I watch it install kde 3.5.  when its finished it says error 1.  I apt-dist upgrade.  Missing dependcies for kontact, etc. I type apt-get dist-upgrade -f.  I watch KDE 3.5 reinstall.  Kmail, kNews, Sync is br
<stevenj> Am I missing something?
<Hobbsee> stevenj: yes, a pastebin of the dependancy errors you got
<sas171> hm, all i did is kubuntu distro than just adding that deb line and apgrading with adept...
<Hobbsee> sas171: and it worked for you?
<stevenj> http://pastebin.com/491391
<sas171> Hobbsee: I have all the new versions and no errors at all
<Hobbsee> stevenj: sudo apt-get install kdepim?  what does that do?
<stevenj> for some reason when you do an initial apt-get dist-upgrade it removes some things and related to this list
<stevenj> one sec
<Hobbsee> sas171: good
<cameron> how do I extract files from a .exe?  stupid question I know >.<
<stevenj> Hobbsee, it does this http://pastebin.com/491393
* Mez pokes Hobbsee -  I like the icon - stop being mean to it
* Hobbsee pokes Mez back - give us a configuration file to change it then?
<stevenj> for some reason the apt-get dis-upgrade removes libkdepim1a
<stevenj> I think
<Hobbsee> stevenj: try installing libkdepim1a and libkcal2b
<Mez> Hobbsee, it's an icon
<Mez> not a confg option
<Hobbsee> mmm...true
<stevenj> Hobbsee, haa they both depend on each other therefore wont install and says I need the other one
<Hobbsee> install them together then...
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install libkdepim1a libkcal2b
<stevenj> nope conflicts
<stevenj> Did you see anything I was doing wrong when installing?
<Hobbsee> try force installing those two
<Hobbsee> no, should have been right
<stevenj> they won't install with a -f
<Hobbsee> darn!
<stevenj> I can reinstall kubuntu, if I just knew the steps everyone else seems to be taking
<Hobbsee> they should be right, i'm not sure why it's screwed up at the moment
<stevenj> think my disc is bad
<stevenj> cant believe I am the only one they cant get it installed.
<Hobbsee> Mez: you're on dapper, right?
<stevenj> Even before I attempt to install 3.5, I just install the regular "supported" updates (standard repo) and its updates some kde 3.4 stuff....it breaks knews and sync.
<stevenj> I sure that could be fix by installing something else separate...
<stevenj> well thanks anyway...guess I need some sleep/.
<Hobbsee> is anyone here on dapper, and have they got the xorg updates (within the last few hours)?  If so, is X now broken, or does it still work?
<cameron> how do I make ndiswrapper start with kubuntu?
<sampan> holy moly -- i just want to say that krusader with the krename add-on is truly amazing -- 850 files renamed in 5 seconds
* sampan sighs contentedly
<Hobbsee> sampan: wow!
<sampan> :D  i've put off renaming all those mp3s for AGES because the # of mouseclicks and typing to do so was so daunting -- that just made my night :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<sampan> <--- easily satisfied :X
<cameron> anyone know how to make a program start with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> cameron: symlink into ~/.kde/Autostart
<cameron> Hobbsee: how do I do that?  (I honnestly know nothing :P)
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> symlink is, like, ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<Hobbsee> which program do you want to start?
<cameron> ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> and where's it installed?  use locate ndiswrapper
<cameron>     /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<cameron>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<cameron> aswell
<slingblade> how would you use ndiswrapper anyway?
<Hobbsee> is there anything else it says there?
<cameron> just those two Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no, hang on, you presumably want that to start when the system boots
<cameron> slingblade: ndiswrapper -m
<cameron> Hobbsee: yes
<slingblade> cameron, what happens if I do that?
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<cameron> slingblade: nothing, unless youve installed ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> i dont remember how you do that
<slingblade> I have it installed
<Hobbsee> it goes into /etc/init.something
<Hobbsee> but more than that, i couldnt tell you
<cameron> Hobbsee: maybe add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<cameron> slingblade: loads the drivers youve installed
<Hobbsee> could well be
<slingblade> ah, ok....thank you :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee: /etc/rc3.d/* ???
<Hobbsee> i really have no idea kkathman - i'd appreciate if you could step in and help
<kkathman> Hobbsee: whats the issue?
<Hobbsee> needs to load ndiswrapper at startup
<kkathman> ahh.. maybe best to put that in the inittab ?
<kkathman> I'd have to figure the best place to start it
<kkathman> probably at the end of the inittab
<kkathman> after it runs all the rcX.d processes
<cameron> wouldnt just loading the module work?
<kkathman> cameron: sure absolutely if that exists
<cameron> cause thats how i'd load it manually
<kkathman> one might even put that in the rcX.d directory and stage when it runs
<kkathman> X being your default run level
<cameron> ive no idea what rcX.d directory and stage is =\
<kkathman> you'd want to load it probably after S20inetd
<kkathman> maybe down the line a bit
<XaXXon> does kubuntu eat babies?
<cameron> XaXXon: only yours
<XaXXon> that's not good.  for me, I mean
<XaXXon> I'm preparing for a live session
<kkathman> cameron: if you are at run-level 2 then look in /etc/rc2.d  the programs run in the order they are listed
<kkathman> cameron: on you could just open /etc/inittab and load it at the end or after the /etc/rcX.d/S* statement
<cameron> k
<kkathman> cameron: are you running it manually now?
<cameron> yes
<kkathman> after KDE boots?
<cameron> well, I havent actually rebooted this install yet.
<cameron> xD
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> I'd for sure wait till after S20inetd runs I think
<cameron> <3 HDD failure...  had to go buy another one.  read/right head messed itself
<cameron> kkathman: I think I can do it with modules, just using the /etc/modules file, but if that doesnt work il give the other way a try
<XaXXon> kubuntu spit out my baby.  it said it wasn't very tasty.  actually, it's loading, it just takes a long time to boot a live cd on my powerbook.  I hope this is cool :)
<cameron> XaXXon: ever used linux before?
<XaXXon> cameron, a friend of mine did once
<XaXXon> :)  Yeah
<kkathman> cameron: good luck :)
<cameron> thanks for your help :)
<cameron> heh, the one other thing that gets me... is under system settings, network settings, it says click administration mode to make changes... and yet...  there is no administration mode button.  its as if the window is borked.
<Hobbsee> cameron: alt+f2, kdesu kcontrol
<cameron> Hobbsee: have my babies?
<Hobbsee> no, i'll pass
<cameron> darn
<cameron> xD
<sampan> --
<sampan> ack -- sorry .. book fell on the keys
<Hobbsee> hehe
<cameron> Hobbsee: is there any way to make a file that executes that command?
<Hobbsee> sure, write a shell script for it
<Hobbsee> !shell
<ubotu> rumour has it, shell is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Hobbsee> !script
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> oh
<cameron> shell scripts are .sh right??
<Hobbsee> yes
<cameron> ok
* cameron goes off to google
<Hobbsee> cameron: see http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ for a good, comprehensive guide
<cameron> thanks :D
<cameron> :O im happy, I made a shell script to do alt+f2, kdesu kcontrol
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> you could have just typed kdesu kcontrol into a console
<cameron> yeah I know
<cameron> but now I have a button to click!
<cameron> cause id forget the command
<Set> wow
<cameron> sad, isnt it
<cameron> :|
<Set> no, it's cool :)
<Set> I like it that ppl make sollutions for themselves
<cameron> is 3.5 worth upgrading to?
<visik7> my su/sudo programs change my locales to POSIX
<visik7> how can I say to them to use $user locale ?
<cameron> il take the lack of answer as a resounding yes?
<Set> 3.5 is great
<Set> Kopete has webcam
<cameron> wait
<cameron> so now I can watch all the strippers in linux?
<cameron> sweeet.
<Set> yep
<cameron> hrm
<visik7> asd
<cameron> so after adding the link to my source file, what exactly do I execute?  I dont really want to screw this up
<visik7> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<cameron> hmm
<cameron> nothing there
<cameron> note to self.
<Hobbsee> cameron: yes, it is worth updating
<cameron> hit apply when adding repositories
<cameron> .
<zitoune> hello
<sas171> hi
<Zdr4vk0> how can i generate my own publik and private key?
<Tm_T> ssh?
<Tm_T> rsa?
<Tm_T> ssh-keygen -t rsa ?
<Zdr4vk0> 10x
<Zdr4vk0> are there packages of deKorator for kubuntu?
<Jaymac> not as far as i know
<Tonio_> Tm_T and all : hi
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tonio_> Tm_T: an idea concerning kubuntu profiles
<Zdr4vk0> argh
<Tonio_> I have seen that when you load a file via a kpart, like kpdf for example
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yes?
<Tonio_> you don't get complementary buttons
<Tonio_> to zoom etc...
<Tm_T> ah you mean konqueror
<Tonio_> very annoying with gwenview and images
<Tm_T> or what?
<Tonio_> hum
<Tm_T> hmm, I do get those buttons
<Tm_T> in gwenview and konqueror etc
<Tm_T> but, dapper
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you don't have the kubuntu simplified profiles, do you ?
<Tonio_> I do
<Tonio_> I do when launching kpdf
<Tonio_> but not when konq load it as a kpart
<Tonio_> maybe you have the full profiles, I assume
<Tm_T> Tonio_: no I don't
<Tonio_> okay, let's see
<Tm_T> yes full profiles
<Tonio_> that's why ;)
<Tonio_> I think I will reactivate that in the simplified profiles
<Tonio_> konq is everything but a static application....
<Zdr4vk0> ARGH
<Tonio_> it has to stay like that :)
<Zdr4vk0> /bin/sed: can't read /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<Zdr4vk0> libtool: link: `/lib/libacl.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Zdr4vk0> why's that?
<Tonio_> tonio@Kubuntu:~$ apt-file search libacl.la
<Tonio_> libacl1-dev: lib/libacl.la
<Tonio_> Zdr4vk0: install libacl1-dev package
<Zdr4vk0> i hop this work...
<Tonio_> it should ;)
<Tonio_> No such file or directory -> the message is clear, it isn't there, and installing will put it there, so.....
<Zdr4vk0> dekorator 0.2 rocks
<visik7> how can I enable kio-fuse ???
<sas171> ho-ho-ho, somebody of you installed kde-devel on kubuntu 5.10 with kde 3.5, I think there is a bug...
<Zdr4vk0> Tonio_: another error message...
<Zdr4vk0> /bin/sed: can't read /lib/libattr.la: No such file or directory
<Zdr4vk0> libtool: link: `/lib/libattr.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<Zdr4vk0> but i can't find that file in packages
<sas171> any ideas how could i work it out?
<Zdr4vk0> in  my comp, it works good, sas171
<Zdr4vk0> YES!
<Zdr4vk0> i finaly compiled dekorator...
<nalioth> Zdr4vk0: hang on i can help you
<nalioth> Zdr4vk0: gotta go find a control file
<nalioth> brb
<Zdr4vk0> nalioth: i don't need help, i'm done compiling and installing
<sas171> there is my output:  http://pastebin.com/491496
<nalioth> Zdr4vk0: libacl1-dev, libattr1-dev   you don't need these 2 files?
<sas171> is there kdelibs4-dev??
<Zdr4vk0> i installed them
<nalioth> sas171: yes there is
<Zdr4vk0> oh my god
<Zdr4vk0> OMG
<jpatrick> Zdr4vk0: ?
<Zdr4vk0> hmm... i've installed dekorator successfully, but... when i select theme and apply, i am without windeco's
<jpatrick> Zdr4vk0: I hope you did ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Zdr4vk0> umm... no, i did only ./configure
<jpatrick> that explains it
<jpatrick> just reconfigure and install
<Zdr4vk0> OK
<Zdr4vk0> and remove the checkinstall package
<jpatrick> (no need to recompile)
<Zdr4vk0> OK
<jpatrick> remake the package
<Zdr4vk0> installing debian package...
<Zdr4vk0>  Done. The new package has been installed and saved to
<Zdr4vk0>  /home/penguinzdravko/deKorator-0.2-fix1/dekorator-0.2-fix1_fix1-1_i386.deb
<sas171> what is actualy dekorator?
<jpatrick> ok
<Zdr4vk0> now lets try again
<Zdr4vk0> jpatrick: Kwin deco
<jpatrick> no that was sas171 asking :)
<Zdr4vk0> ah sorry
<Zdr4vk0> sas171: kwin deco
<jpatrick> where is that win deco?
<Zdr4vk0> jpatrick: it don't works again :(
<jpatrick> link to src?
<Zdr4vk0> http://www.motyr.5gigs.com/deKorator/0.2/SOURCE/deKorator-0.2-fix1.tar.gz
<Zdr4vk0> i will try to wuit and start my session again
<Zdr4vk0> quit*
<Zdr4vk0> brb
<chx> hi. i am looking for an applet to show my hard disk & CPU temperature in the kicker
<Hobbsee> chx: k....
<penguinzdr> i love the life!
<penguinzdr> it works :)
<Hobbsee> ah crud...
<Hobbsee> ksensors, that's it!
<Hobbsee> mental block there!
<chx> Hobbsee: ksensors is only lm-sensors
<chx> Hobbsee: i think i want ksim
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of ksim
<jpatrick> penguinzdr: I don't think that the theme works
* Hobbsee knew that CPU temp, and one other temperature was shown with ksensors
<penguinzdr> jpatrick: it works, you need to restart your session
<jpatrick> penguinzdr: says in the README -> this is example code
<penguinzdr> this is the readme from the howto make kwin decos
<penguinzdr> bye
<penguinzdr> i got to go
<chx> http://ksensors.sourceforge.net/ i am wrong and ksensors work w/ hddtemp
<chx> good!
<Hobbsee> oh good!  my brain hasnt gone crazy then!
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: don't panic!
<Hobbsee> hehe hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> i'll try not to panic...
<jpatrick> it's number one rule ;)
<chx> Hobbsee: sorry for my brainfart
<chx> Hobbsee: now... how do i know what's temp1 , temp2 and temp3?
<Hobbsee> man ksensors
<Hobbsee> as i dont remember lol...
<Hobbsee> i think it's fairly obvious
<chx> errr yes?
<jpatrick> chx: open konqueror and type: man:/ksensors
<johnflux> I have mandrake on my laptop
<johnflux> I burnt a kubuntu cd but I cannot boot from it for some reason
<johnflux> stupid laptop ;)
<jpatrick> johnflux: checked the MD5 sums?
<johnflux> jpatrick: it's just simply not booting any cd it seems
<johnflux> jpatrick: I tried a couple.  i've heard of machines that don't boot from writable cd's
<johnflux> jpatrick: it's strange..
<jpatrick> johnflux: checked the BIOS? ;)
<johnflux> can i run the kubuntu install on the cd from mandrake?
<johnflux> jpatrick: there doesn't seem to be anything relevant, other than the boot order.  it gives me an option on boot up for what device to boot from
<jpatrick> hmm
<johnflux> jpatrick: oh.  linux doesn't see the cd drive
<sas171> how to see whether files where installed by package?
<johnflux> jpatrick: maybe something is physically broken /disconnected inside
<visik7> sas171: dpkg -L
<jpatrick> maybe that's it..
<sas171> thx
* jpatrick is busy: homework :(
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: homework?
<vega-> is there kde user settings anywhere else than under .kde?
<johnflux> vega-: s/is/are/    and no
<sas171> what dock are using? i just tryied smoothdock, its not for me...
<vega-> so for example the k menu entries are there too? i mean if one has edited them by hand
<sas171> *are you using
<johnflux> vega-: yeah somewhere in there
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: yeah it's annoying...
<vega-> hm ok, so by deleting .kde i should get a completely fresh start?
<johnflux> vega-: i recomend you mv it rather than delete it,  also remember you will lose any stored passwords, kopete contacts, and so on
<vega-> johnflux: actually already did that, but the problem is that i cannot find konsole in the menu after a fresh start
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: for every holiday - we get a stack of homework
<vega-> there's only gnome-terminal
<johnflux> vega-: have you installed konsole?
<vega-> johnflux: yes
<johnflux> vega-: apt-get install konsole   ;)
<johnflux> vega-: remove it then re install
<vega-> let's try that..
<johnflux> vega-: apt-get {remove,install} konsole
<jpatrick> vega-: sudo apt-get install -reinstall konsole
<visik7> using --reinstall ???
<vega-> The following packages will be REMOVED: konsole kubuntu-desktop
<vega-> hmm
<visik7> you can remove safly kubuntu-desktop
<johnflux> that's okay - i think kubuntu-desktop is just virtual
<jpatrick> use the --reinstall flag
<vega-> ah ok
<johnflux> do what jpatrick says
<johnflux> although I liked my solution for using {} :)
<vega-> --reinstall it seems..
<vega-> also another odd thing is that the lost&found menu is FULL of crap.. i mean hundreds of entries
<johnflux> hmmm
<vega-> and two of everything in there :)
<johnflux> very strange
<johnflux> ask on #kde and/or #freedesktop
<johnflux> vega-: shouldn't be like that :)
<vega-> well, not at least konsole appeared
<vega-> johnflux: probably not :)
<vega-> not=now
<johnflux> vega-: let me know the problem if you find out
<vega-> will do
<johnflux> vega-: and i'll try to add some code to prevent it from happening again
<vega-> oh btw i'm using kde 3.5 (from topic)
<vega-> if that matters
<johnflux> vega-: i would have been slightly annoyed if it was anything less ;)
<jpatrick> hmm
<vega-> another thing, i have this problem still: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4343
<vega-> :)
<johnflux> vega-: i mean uh that it's a pain to track down bugs on old versions of software
<vega-> i understand
<johnflux> vega-: do you have xorg 6.8.2-1
<johnflux> vega-: if so, reopen the bug
<vega-> the xset dpms force off workaround does the trick for me regarding the "second monitor blank" bug
<vega-> johnflux: the newest that is in ubuntu
<johnflux> vega-: add that comment about xset to the bug comments
<vega-> 6.8.2-77 it seems
<vega-> the odd thing is that gnome works fine with two monitors
<vega-> but i'll add my experiences to the bug comments
<johnflux> vega-: thanks
<johnflux> vega-: it can be very difficult to fix such bugs totally
<vega-> so i should also set status to reopen?
<johnflux> vega-: there's thousands of hardware combinations
<johnflux> vega-: yes reopen
<johnflux> vega-: worst case is someone shouts at you because you've made a mistake ;)
<chx> Hobbsee: this is deep. to get hdd temperatures reported, one needs to install hddtemp suid root. this is very unintuitive as hddtemp has a daemon mode and one thinks that ksensors would use that.
<johnflux> chx: file a bug
<johnflux> chx: on bugs.kde.og
<johnflux> chx: on bugs.kde.org
<vega-> johnflux: sounds very rewarding :)
<vega-> hmm, am i even allowed to change the status
<chx> johnflux: well, there's dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp to make suid install easier... but ok, i'll fill one
<johnflux> chx: file a wish for ksensors to use hddtemp
<Hobbsee> chx: really?
<chx> johnflux: hddtemp daemon. yep.
<chx> Hobbsee: really.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ah yes, i used to get that each holidays too - this holidays with none of it has been so nice!
<jpatrick> I have Spanish and Catalan todo
<Hobbsee> eww
<jpatrick> yep
<vega-> johnflux: i added the comment but i don't know how to reopen the bug
<johnflux> ask a kubuntu person
<johnflux> I only come in here because konversation does so by default ;)
<jpatrick> Joh
<visik7> asd
<vega-> okay :)
<jpatrick> johnflux: hello
<johnflux> :)
<aftertaf> loooool johnflux :)
<jpatrick> vega-: reopen what?
<johnflux> jpatrick: a kubuntu bug report
<jpatrick> where?
<acribuntu> hi!
<johnflux> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4343
<johnflux> ubuntu rather
<johnflux> jpatrick: ^^
<jpatrick> hm
<vega-> kubuntu has it's own bugzilla somewhere?
<jpatrick> vega-: no
<jpatrick> reopening
<jpatrick> oh crap
<jpatrick> "You tried to change the Status field from RESOLVED to REOPENED, but only the owner or submitter of the bug, or a sufficiently empowered user, may change that field."
<vega-> yep :)
<jpatrick> vega-: can't help you there
<vega-> well, perhaps the admin does it, at least he is notified by email
<jpatrick> wow: http://solid.kde.org/
<apokryphos> jpatrick: great, isn't it? :D
<apokryphos> I thought Ottens (in his interview some time ago) really hit on some major truths
<apokryphos> so good to see something is being done about that 8)
<jpatrick> yeah Solid + Tenor + Oxygen + Plasma + KDE4 = wicked
<jpatrick> actually is there a Tenor site?
<apokryphos> jpatrick: not yet, I don't think.
<apokryphos> http://dot.kde.org/1113428593/
<jpatrick> shame...
<DocTomoe> Is there a way to change all occurences of FOO to BAR within all files of a directory?
<apokryphos> DocTomoe: yes, use sed.
<apokryphos> DocTomoe: sed -i s/FOO/BAR/ ./*
<DocTomoe> is that a Perl-like Regexp?
<apokryphos> wouldn't know about perl
<crown> hi. under qt, if there is a character missing in the charset, is that possible to force the rendering engine to show the missing char from an other charset? (like under gtk)
<crown> my problem is, i cannot show chinese and hungarian characters under qt
<crown> with one charset
<DocTomoe> crown: how about using UTF-8?
<crown> DocTomoe: it's not depend on that. (it seems)
<crown> it's an example:  -- rvz 
<DocTomoe> crown: seems ok for me ... maybe your font is not complete
<crown> DocTomoe: what irc client do you use?
<crown> DocTomoe: and witch font?
<DocTomoe> konversation ... let me check the font ....
<DocTomoe> seems to be xft
<crown> DocTomoe: i check kate and gedit with Monospace font. gedit shows ok, kate bad.
<DocTomoe> crown: then it clearly is a font issue.
<crown> DocTomoe: xft is in witch package?
<DocTomoe> crown: seriously, i have no idea. you might want to google for "complete unicode font"
<joe_alf> how do i randomize screensaver in kubuntu
<apokryphos> joe_alf: select the one saying "Random" 8)
* apokryphos really likes Hufo's Smoke
<joe_alf> apokryphos: okey thanks
<buz> is there anything i can do with a laptop that fell into display powersave mode, wont wake up but still can be accessed through the net?
<aftertaf> buz:  ssh to it and try restarting gdm?
<aftertaf> kdm even ;)
<buz> could work
<buz> but it still sucks when you're somewhere where ssh isnt available onanother box
<aftertaf> you'll lose all running x progs though
<aftertaf> management sux,
<aftertaf> ergo, power management sux too ;)
<buz> is there any reason why it wont wake up anymore
<aftertaf>  power management sux > a reason!
<buz> you mean i should just turn it off
<buz> probably best
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> brb
<dark_suic> hi
<jpatrick> dark_suic: lo
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> i've been having a problem with audiocd:/, it will show all info, but won't extract the cd in mp3 (ok in other formats, but not mp3)
<dark_suic> i have installed lame and lame-extras package
<dark_suic> but still won't extract
<GenghisKhan> dark_suic: you can try kaudiocreator
<dark_suic> i know kaudiocreator, but i was trying to find solution to the audiocd:/ problem :P
<DocTomoe> dark_suic: is there a good reason you need MP3, like an ancient mp3 portable player or something?
<Tm_T> ogg <3
<dark_suic> DocTomoe, the reason is that in spain i wasn't able to find an mp3 player which played ogg
<DocTomoe> Tm_T: too true
<DocTomoe> so, lazyness is the reason ;) ...
<dark_suic> i have all my collection in ogg, but trying to rip some original cds instead of downloading them :P
<dark_suic> in fact, i'm extracting the cds with audiocd:/ both in ogg and mp3, but mp3 won't create anything but 0b files...
<gentix> I like to compile my own kernel. Is there anyway I an get the default kernel settings for ubuntu?
<GenghisKhan> gentix: in /boot/config-* you have the config of your actual kernel
<gentix> thanx. I'll take a look at it
<gentix> _root it's not wise to use linux as root
<_matt> Hi!
<_matt> anybody using dapper flight 2?
<apokryphos> it's pretty old, considering how fast ubuntu development moves
<_matt> ok - where do you get the lastest build cd from?
<alvaro> hola
<alvaro> hi
<dark_suic> xD
<dark_suic> hi alvaro
<alvaro> eres espaol?
<alvaro> are you spanish?
<apokryphos> _matt: daily builds at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ -- most latest ones should work fine, I think.
<apokryphos> _matt: well, fine=reasonable. Dapper is generally broken on many issues
<apokryphos> not recommended that you use it, of course; you can quite easily break your system.
<alvaro> dark_suic eres espaol?
<_matt> apokryphos - thanks, i've been trying to update using adept and that keeps failing!
<dark_suic> i am ,alvaro :P
<dark_suic> but for spahisn, plz, #kubuntu-es ;)
<apokryphos> _matt: what error?
<dark_suic> well, i guess i have to go to eat something :P
<dark_suic> back in a moment
<_matt> ok - i do a full upgrade - says that it has 306 upgrades
<alvaro> aqui no hay musica o algo?
<skript> if I install KDE3.5 in breezy from kubuntu.org repositories, will there be any problems when dist-upgrading to dapper later on ?
<_matt> i do commit changes, then it starts to install
<buz> is dapper safe to use on my main desktop?
<alvaro> so..here aren't music?
<buz> or will it suffer breakage left and right?
<alvaro> im spanish
<bogdan> hello
<apokryphos> _matt: yup...
<apokryphos> skript: nope, none.
<_matt> kde crash handler reports crashed and caused the signal 11 sigsegv
<apokryphos> _matt: so go into a failsafe terminal to finish the installation
<skript> apokryphos: great... thx for the reply ;)
<apokryphos> though, installing dapper is really a bad idea if you don't really know your stuff.
<_matt> i know - but i want to learn my stuff ;-)
<dark_suic> alvaro, /j #kubuntu-es
<apokryphos> _matt: if you don't mind breaking your system in the proccess, then that's fine (here). :)
<virtualgirl> hello
<virtualgirl> what is this a chat
<apokryphos> virtualgirl: it's the Kubuntu support channel, yes.
<virtualgirl> aaa
<_matt> i learnt my windows admin skills by breaking and fixing! now I want to learn Kubuntu!
<_matt> hi virtualgirl!
<virtualgirl> by
<_matt> did i scare her off?
<_matt> lol!
<apokryphos> _matt: learning through breaking is often good, in my experience. Help in here might be a little thin, though -- makes it better for learning, I guess. =)
<apokryphos> _matt: yes, it's that tricky underscore before your username :P
<_matt> thats just what konversation called me - but matt is cool
<buz> apokryphos: well i do know my stuff, but i need the box up and working, so i rather dont install dapper i think ;)
<_matt> anyway's how do i go into a failsafe terminal to finish the installation?
<apokryphos> hi buz :)
<buz> but still i'm drooling over xorg 7  ;)
<buz> i want exa ;)
* apokryphos too!
<bogdan> hello
<apokryphos> buz: nvidia drivers are bust in dapper though
<buz> mhh i have ati in this box
<apokryphos> :-O
<_matt> i cant wait for kde4
<buz> nobody can wait for THAT
<apokryphos> and we know what X problems ubuntu dev branch always has :P
<apokryphos> very happy to hear about Solid yesterday
<buz> mhh renderaccel and composite with nvidia on breezy is buggy enough ;)
* buz wannts more eyeKandy
<apokryphos> worked fine for me, apart from a few random bugs. Kopete had problems, as did systemsettings
<bogdan> what is black inside and white outside
<bogdan> and eat childrens
<buz> kept crashing my x every few hours on my gf5200 notebook
<alvaro> hi
<buz> besides, some toolbars randomly disappeared and fun stuff like that
<buz> still, fadeover is very neat
<apokryphos> got an fx5200 here and always worked pretty smooth
<buz> nooow, if Xgl would make it into dapper
<apokryphos> but it's literally perfect on my brother's 6600gt, apart from bugs that is.
<virtualgirl> hi
<buz> which nvidia drivers are you using? stock ones from breezy?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> my brother's on suse though
<buz> mhh weird
<buz> maybe gf5200 go is buggier than others ;)
<buz> it's good enough to make the apple fanboys shut up. after that one can turn it off again LOL
* apokryphos chuckles
<apokryphos> turn it off after the screeny is taken :P
<buz> fading isnt particularly impressive on screenshots ;)
<apokryphos> true
<apokryphos> I love fading 7)
<apokryphos> or 8), even
<buz> never mind, they are always drooling about my 1400*1050 12" lcd anyway
<apokryphos> heh
<buz> that's more pixels than the old 17" powerbook has hehe
<apokryphos> got a 19" which is really great, but wish it was a 20+
<buz> one a notebook?
<buz> yeee gods
<buz> i got a 20" lcd before me
<apokryphos> nope, desktop
<buz> neat
<buz> i wish i had another one besides it ;)
<apokryphos> sweet; default resolution goes up at 20, that's why I'd want one
<apokryphos> the world is not enough :P
<buz> that's why i paid thru my nose to get one 2 years ago
<buz> of course more resolution still would get used
<buz> eclipse always needs more space ;)
<apokryphos> I'd be pretty happy with another 19" here
<apokryphos> they're getting an awful lot cheaper now too
<buz> i prefer 17" to 19". pixels are smaller
<buz> 19" is for people with bad eyes
<Tm_T> 19" is for people who wan't 1600x1200 desktop
<buz> thre are 19" with 1600???
<buz> where?
<Tm_T> crt
<apokryphos> :-O
<buz> iiieww crt
<apokryphos> 1280x1024 here :/
<buz> i refuse to ever work with a crt again
<buz> and i had good ones
<Tm_T> and no, there's no way I'm gonna use lcd as long as their colour output is so sucky
<Tm_T> and expensive
<buz> as long as the colors look halfways like they should i'm content
<buz> i dont think i'd buy a lcd tv jsut now though
<Tm_T> buz: so you don't do graphical work
<buz> no
<Tm_T> aye ;)
<buz> i'm totally untalented there
<buz> about the only graphics i use is to watch pr0n
<_matt> lol!
<Tm_T> o   k
<apokryphos> films, films
<buz> yeah films of all sorts
<buz> tho homecinema is preferred, really
<_matt> is kubuntu good for home cinima?
<buz> dunno
<_matt> i have a windows home cinima
<buz> i cant afford multi tb storage arrays so i stick to dvds
<buz> and i couldnt care less for the crap on german tv, really
<_matt> i have a server running debian upstairs with raid HD
<buz> yeah me too
<buz> but not that much space on it ;)
<_matt> that took ages to get working!
* apokryphos has a projector at home 8)
<_matt> same here I have a 300gb mirror but its almost ran out :-(
<_matt> does anyone know when the next flight CD will be out?
<admrl_> _matt: have you looked for a release schedule..?
<admrl_> _matt: i think distrowatch.com should have one
<admrl_> _matt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<C-O-L-T> hello
<_matt> thanks!
<_matt> forgot to look there - doh!
<C-O-L-T> I need a professional but easy to use photo and video editor for linux. I want to make slideshows of my pictures with music and so on, so I want something like Movie Maker for windows.
<C-O-L-T> and than write to dvd
<C-O-L-T> or cd
<C-O-L-T> does exist something like that?
<C-O-L-T> anybody can help me?
<admrl_> C-O-L-T: what kind of editing do you want to do
<admrl_> you can always use the Gimp
<C-O-L-T> admrl_: no the GIMP is not good for me
<admrl_> oh and video
<C-O-L-T> admrl_: I want to make slideshows of my pictures with music than to write to a dvd to watch in tv
<C-O-L-T> do you understand
<C-O-L-T> ?
<admrl_> yep yep
<admrl_> http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php3
<admrl_> this is for editing videos
<admrl_> id check that out i havnt tried it but it should work for what your doing
<C-O-L-T> but for slideshows
<admrl_> sudo apt-cache search slideshow ..?
<admrl_> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphics/Slideshow-Creator-8033.shtml
<admrl_> this is all else i can find
<admrl_> sorry if i cant help
<C-O-L-T> admrl_: no problem, i just want a powerfull video and picture edit tool
<C-O-L-T> admrl_: these programs are not easy to use, that is why I don't like Linux
<jpatrick> C-O-L-T: Krita
<C-O-L-T> jpatrick: I can make with Krite slideshows with music and than to write into mpeg format or dvd????
<jpatrick> oh no
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> I was wondering.
<dandielionous> I tried cruising to etc/apt/sources
<dandielionous> And I don't have a sources.
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dandielionous> Aren't I supposed to have that?
<Tm_T> sources.list
<jpatrick> dandielionous: see above^
<dark_suic> dandielionous, it's /etc/apt/sources.list, not sources
<dandielionous> ty
<dandielionous> You said it's sources.list is that a directory I have to manufacturer?
<dandielionous> Okay, okay I'll go read the pages.
<dandielionous> Thank-you for the links.
<dark_suic> no it isn't
<dark_suic> xD
<dandielionous> :)
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic
<dark_suic> sources.list is the file (in text format) where repositories are written
<dark_suic> and consulted by apt
<dandielionous> Okay I looked in that directory.
<dandielionous> I don't see a sources.list in that directory in text format.
<dandielionous> I do see little papers there.
<dandielionous> Maybe I need to create it.
<dandielionous> I tried aptitude last night.
<dandielionous> and apt-get update.
<dandielionous> aptitude is confusing.
<dandielionous> But I think I'll get it.
<Tm_T> you don't have sources.list?
<dandielionous> No I don't see a sources.list.
<Tm_T> what you have been done to it?
<dandielionous> If I did something to it I was unaware of it.
<Tm_T> murderer!
<Tm_T> ;--P
<dandielionous> Supposedly this is the latest and kewlest thing I've got here.
<admrl_> Tm_T: sudo less /etc/apt/sources.list
<dandielionous> I should type that in?
<Tm_T> admrl_: I have no problems with it, and no, I don't need sudo for that
<aftertaf> dandielionous:  yes, type that...
<dandielionous> Okay I typed that in.
<dandielionous> And I pasted the result.
<dandielionous> this is the link
<dandielionous> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491704
<dandielionous> I hope I did that right.
<dandielionous> People were telling me something about universe and multiverse last night.
<dandielionous> Is that something I'm supposed to have too?
<dandielionous> Is it connected to the sources.list?
<dark_suic> well
<mcscruff> do a sudo apt-get update
<dark_suic> if you open your sources.list
<mcscruff> then u'll know
<dark_suic> you will get some normal lines and some lines that start with # <---- this are commented lines
<dandielionous> Okay I did a sudo apt-get update last night.
<dandielionous> twice.
<dark_suic> commented lines are ignored, and uncommented are used by apt to find programs
<dandielionous> Okay.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, each time you make changes into sources.list you should do sudo apt-get update
<aftertaf> and if you want more stuff, enable universe....
<aftertaf> !tell  dandielionous about repositories
<dandielionous> If I don't have a sources list how can I make changes to it?
<dark_suic> you do have it :P
<aftertaf> dandielionous:  you do have one, its the file you pasted just now ;)
<mcscruff> what you just pasted was a sources list
<aftertaf> lol :)
<dark_suic> :)
<dandielionous> oh
<dandielionous> lol
<aftertaf> hehe
<mcscruff> we were all knew once, dont worry
<dark_suic> that's it :)
<dandielionous> ty for understanding
<mcscruff> i just had a go at ReactOS
<dark_suic> if at least other newbies that came here were half polite as you are... xD
<mcscruff> its gonna be my perfect kubuntu partner
<aftertaf> totally dark_suic :)
* mcscruff hides
<dark_suic> :P
<mcscruff> i wasnt bad, honest :)
<dark_suic> dandielionous, now
<dark_suic> in the file you pasted
<mcscruff> bbl
<dark_suic> you see lines 17-18, 2 commented lines that are like #deb http://address breezy universe?
<dandielionous> ty for saying I'm polite dark_suic
<dark_suic> try to remove the # before the deb, and add at the end of the line (leaving a blank space after universe, no comma) multiverse
<dandielionous> Okay let me look at what you are talking about in lines 17-18
<seicherlbob> hi everybody! I'd like to connect a second monitor to my laptop - well, i did - but kubuntu won't recognize anything. why?
<aftertaf> seicherlbob:  you need to add it in xorg.conf, but i dont know how myself ;)
<seicherlbob> aftertaf: well, that's more than i know. anybody else got some info?
<seicherlbob> oh! i should have swapped source!
<seicherlbob> i got a signal but it's... weird
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<dandielionous> Okay I don't think I pasted all the lines.
<aftertaf> you could always try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    seicherlbob
<dandielionous> I think I missed some.
<dandielionous> I enlarged my terminal window.
<dandielionous> I'm going to repaste in the paste site one moment.
<dandielionous> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491719
<dandielionous> Now I have up to 39 lines.
<seicherlbob> hmm.... the thing is that its only mirroring.
<dandielionous> I see what you're saying about uncommenting.
<seicherlbob> and its.... flickering
<crown> DocTomoe: when you saw my example text, you saw all character? there was no 'box' ?
<Bernard1> Bonsoir tlm :-)
<dandielionous> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<dandielionous> bash: deb: command not found
<dandielionous> Is my program missing something that I can't do certain bash commands?
<jpatrick> dandielionous: that's suppose to go into your /etc/apt/soucres.list
<dandielionous> I'm sorry jpatrick what is supposed to go into my sources.list?
<jpatrick> that line
<apachelogger> dandielionous: that's not a command
<dandielionous> Am I supposed to paste that there?
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<apachelogger> dandielionous: yo
<aftertaf> my sources.list....
<dandielionous> yes apachelogger .
<apachelogger> aftertaf: very short :P
<aftertaf> :)
<dandielionous> Okay index of unbuntu.
<dandielionous> mmmmm that looks interesting.
<dandielionous> Wonder what I do with that...
<dandielionous> <<<scratches head
<dandielionous> lol
<seicherlbob> ok, how do i restart the xserver after reconfiguring?
<jpatrick> seicherlbob: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<seicherlbob> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> do that
<dark_suic> seicherlbob, end current session, then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<vytautas> howto search for a file with apt-file?
<dystopianray> hello, does anyone know if kopete has any patches applied for kubuntu releases?
<dystopianray> or where i might possibly find info on patches that have been applied to kubuntu apps for releases?
<apachelogger> dystopianray: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdenetwork/kdenetwork_3.4.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<apachelogger> just take a look at the diff ;-)
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/kopete if youwant the whole source
<dystopianray> kde 3.5 i'm interested in
<apachelogger> dystopianray: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/kopete
<dystopianray> thankyou
<admrl_> apachelogger: would that be stable..?
<apachelogger> admrl_: what would be stable?
<admrl_> using the dapper package
<dystopianray> i don't plan on using it, i'm having an issue with another distro that doesn't seem to apply for kubuntu, so i want to find out waht, if anything has been changed to fix that
<seicherlbob> ok, so much about simple restarting the server....
<apachelogger> admrl_: as stable as the breezy ones
<admrl_> and it wouldnt come up with any problems in apt
<seicherlbob> ok, now the screen is not flickering and moving anymore. but it's still only mirroring. how can i tell the second display to stop mirroring?
<tdmg> ummmmm.......can someone tell me how to take a screenshot of my desktop on Kubuntu?
<admrl_> you can always us the ksnapshot command
<admrl_> i think thats it
<tdmg> where is that command?
<admrl_> if not you can use import image.jpg
<admrl_> you use it from a command line
<admrl_> you can also hit your kmenu
<admrl_> and click run command
<tdmg> just type ksnapshot?
<admrl_> yep
<admrl_> in the run command window
<admrl_> or in konsole
<tdmg> cool
<admrl_> yep tellme if it works
<admrl_> tdmg and if you go into the kcontrol center you can make printscreen a shortcut for running the command ksnapshot
<_patrick> could someone explain why firefox isnt in the kubuntu sources thing in adept but mozilla and thunderbird is. ive just installed and i want to get firefox.
<geirhard> hello
<tudor_b> _patrick: sudo apt-get install firefox
<admrl_> he said it isnt in sources tudor_b
<geirhard> could somebody tell me how can I make my kubuntu mount a partition every time it starts?
<admrl_> geirhard: youd need to put the partition in fstab
<geirhard> okay thanks
<geirhard> xD
<dandielionous> Okay do any of you know how I can find the system, administration menu?
<admrl_> dandielionous thats in gnome not kde
<tudor_b> geirhard: or K Menu > System Settings > Disks & Filesystems
<dandielionous> ty admrl
<dandielionous> Is there something like it in kde?
<admrl_> dandielionous: you can do most anything important in kcontrol center
<admrl_> the command is kcontrol
<dandielionous> ty admrl
<admrl_> you can run it as root with gksudo kcontrol
<admrl_> :D
<_patrick> no its not in the normal packages list thing. is firefox only in universal?
<dark_suic> i'm having problems with lame... it doesn't extract an mp3 from audiocd:/ kioslave nor kaudiocreator
<admrl_> dandielionous your opening it from the konsole right..?
<dandielionous> :)
<admrl_> alrighty
<admrl_> everything should be good
<dandielionous> Yes I'm trying to open it from konsole.
<dark_suic> kaudiocreator gives only the error that "progressive metal isn't recognised as a tag," or something like that
<dark_suic> any guess?
<dandielionous> I'm trying to follow the instructions for adding repositories.
<dandielionous> I'm trying to add multiverse, universe and back something.
<admrl_> dandielionous the easiest way to do that i think is in synaptic
<admrl_> which is a gnome program like adept
<admrl_> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<admrl_> thats the easiest way
<admrl_> if you know the command line you can also go to /etc/apt/
<admrl_> and sudo nano sources.list
<admrl_> uncomment the multiverse and universe and ctrl x to save
<admrl_> i think thats the fastest way
<geirhard> mm please could you tell me what have i got to put in fstab "<options>" to make the partition can be written and read by everyone?
<dandielionous> When you say uncomment do I just highlight and delete the comment line?
<admrl_> NO no
<admrl_> lol
<admrl_> i mean take out the #
<admrl_> at the front of it
<dandielionous> Then run it again?
<dandielionous> I was hoping to stick with kde things.
<dandielionous> I already added gaim.
<dandielionous> which is gnome I believe.
<geirhard>  please could you tell me what have i got to put in fstab "<options>" to make the partition can be written and read by everyone? pleaaseeeee
<admrl_> lol yes it runs off of gtk librarys i belive
<dandielionous> If gnome programs are better why am I using kubuntu.
<admrl_> i prefer kde to gnome
<dandielionous> I like kde.
<admrl_> it has better programs
<admrl_> but i also prefer the gnome package manager to kde's
<dandielionous> I can understand some programs are better.
<dandielionous> gaim is for me because it lets me enter the chat rooms.
<crown> under kde, could i create a 'drawer' to kde's panel? like in gnome's panel?
<dandielionous> konversation doesn't.
<admrl_> crown ive seen it on kde-look.org
<admrl_> dandielionous: have you tried kopete..?
<dandielionous> kopete?
<admrl_> yes
<admrl_> its like gaim
<admrl_> give it a try its a native kde app
<dandielionous> Okay I tried that but it doesn't let me enter the chat rooms.
<dandielionous> Just instant message.
<dandielionous> I'm really trying to stick with kde things.
<admrl_> well i guess your stuck with gaim than lol
<seicherlbob> can anybody lend me a helping hand with setting up my display-settings??? PLZ
<dandielionous> :)
<dandielionous> I can't find a switch or button on the kopete that let's you enter chat rooms.
<dandielionous> I can't understand why that is.
<admrl_> did you search google
<dandielionous> Not for that.
<admrl_> seicherlbob whats wrong with them..?
<dandielionous> What I'm realllllllllly trying to do right now.
<dandielionous> Is add kmymoney.
<seicherlbob> well, the second monitor is only mirroring. i'd like to have 2 screens, not a mirrored one
<dandielionous> In the mean time back at the ranch.
<dandielionous> I guess I have to solve this multiverse and universe problem before I can add kymymoney2.
<dandielionous> Which I downloaded and can't compile.
<admrl_> what error did you get
<dandielionous> So I guess I have to learn apt-get.
<seicherlbob> admrl_: who?
<dandielionous> I'm trying to remember the error.
<dandielionous> I was doing it last night.
<admrl_> dandielionous: apt-get is AMAZINGLY easy but synaptic is easier
<dandielionous> Easy is what I need.
<dandielionous> Let me try to add synaptic.
<dandielionous> If it's like everything else I've tried to do I feel a little discouraged.
<admrl_> seicherlbob: i dont know much about 2 monitors in linux i only use one
<stefano> i once used two
<admrl_> dandielionous: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<stefano> was keeeewl
<dandielionous> okay
<seicherlbob> stefano: can you help me?
<stefano> maybe
<seicherlbob> stefano: ok. the kde-desktop config only shows one screen.
<dandielionous> Okay it's working.
<dandielionous> :)
<seicherlbob> stefano: so the second monitor is only mirroring
<dandielionous> Adding synaptic.
<admrl_> :D
<stefano> just like it is supposed to seicherlbob
<stefano> do you use an nVidia card?
<seicherlbob> stefano: its a radeon. (laptop)
<dandielionous> Hey it even added it to my applications menu. :)
<dandielionous> I'm done.
<stefano> oh well, them i'm sorry. the nvidia drivers are offering a kewl program to set this stuff up
<dandielionous> Something worked!!!!!! YOooooo HOoooo.
<dandielionous> lol
<stefano> dude, install the commercial radeon drivers drom ate
<stefano> ati
<seicherlbob> well... maybe i shoul try and google for ati-software then
<stefano> they should bring a such tool too
<stefano> yes right
<_patrick> if i add the universal repository and then remove them after i have installed the programs i want will they remove themselves from the package manager, i killed my last kubuntu by doing a totally update from universal and rather stupidly turing off halfway through!
<dark_suic> dandielionous, that is how apt-get works :)
<seicherlbob> its my first time with linux as client so i'm a bit ... confused
<stefano> dont use the drivers x brought you, they are crap =)
<aftertaf> laters all... hometime
<seicherlbob> :) how can i install new drivers? never did this before
<dandielionous> I would like it always to be that easy.
<stefano> seicherlbob: dont worry, its gonna work =)
<dark_suic> well, in fact, after installation, it SHOULD be that easy :P
<dandielionous> I have been working for 4 days on adding kmymoney and still haven't got it done.
<aftertaf> dandielionous:  it will be one day ;)
<dark_suic> :P
<admrl_> dandielionous: is synaptic working for you
<dark_suic> well, now in synaptic
<dandielionous> ty for the encouragement.
<dark_suic> let's do something
<dandielionous> synaptic is in and up.
<dark_suic> open it and go preferences-repositories
<seicherlbob> ok... i'll come back after i crashed the machine stefano ;) see you in a while
<dandielionous> Now do I have to add multiverse, universe etc.
<dark_suic> now let's add some more packages to the system :)
<dark_suic> probably, dandielionous , but this way is easier :)
<dandielionous> Okay preferences-repositories going there.
<stefano> hehe
<dark_suic> there you will have some lines
<dark_suic> now you need to add universe and multiverse, hang on a sec and i will tell you how
<dandielionous> I can't click on anything.
<dandielionous> trying to decide what is wrong.
<dandielionous> I see that box but can't click on anything.
<dandielionous> One moment.
<admrl_> dandielionous did you run it as root
<admrl_> sudo synaptic
<dandielionous> I have a introduction screen up.
<dandielionous> I'm reading it I think that is the problem I can't click on anythng.
<dark_suic> yep, if you don't close intro screen you won't click anything :)
<admrl_> lol oh ya
<admrl_> haha
<dandielionous> sorry
<dandielionous> <<<<blushes
<dark_suic> nevermind :)
<dandielionous> Okay now I can click on things.
<dandielionous> Now You said preferences ->repositories going there.
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> configuration -> repositories
<dark_suic> yeah
<dark_suic> now, click on "new"
<dandielionous> Okay I found settings->preferences or repositories which one?
<dark_suic> repositories
<dandielionous> okay.
<dark_suic> that is
<dark_suic> 1 sc
<seicherlbob> stefano:    1. ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Drivers for XFREE86 / X. Org Version 8.20.8 ??
<dark_suic> back
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> dandielionous,
<dark_suic> click on new
<dandielionous> phone ringing
<stefano> seicherlbob: yes
<dandielionous> brb
<stefano> download em
<stefano> als long as you got this version of x
<stefano> or you upgrade x too
<seicherlbob> i use kubuntu. thats why i'm here
<_patrick> founrd firefox. should i get he kubuntu-security repositories?
<seicherlbob> how can i check my x version?
<stefano> i dont know =)
<stefano> look it up in adept i guess
<seicherlbob> lol
<stefano> open adept and find x.org, there is sould be mentioned
<kkathman> seicherlbob: dpkg -l | grep xorg
<seicherlbob> 6.8.2
<seicherlbob> got it
<seicherlbob> adept was a good idea.
<stefano> yippie
<seicherlbob> ok, starting the installation...
<slow-motion> hallo
<xwolf-> herzlich willkommen, slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi xwolf-
<NPC_Crys> Yo peeps.
<NPC_Crys> Who knows about the sound?
<NPC_Crys> I need to know which sound system to use.
<NPC_Crys> It looks like alsa and oss will take, but not esd.
<ganymed> hallo.
<stefano> NPC_Crys: use Alsa
<stefano> oss is obsolete
<NPC_Crys> Why's that?
<ganymed> i cannot mount cd/dvd as normal user anymore... i don't see any content. if i umount and mount it as root again, i can access it as normal user
<ganymed> any ideas?
<NPC_Crys> Try mounting it as root.
<NPC_Crys> Is it the default user or a new one?
<NPC_Crys> Could be you forgot to give your user mounting rights.
<NPC_Crys> ganymede?
<ganymed> default one... the first i have added. it used to work out of the box...
<NPC_Crys> darn. Then I'm out of ideas.
<NPC_Crys> I'm new.
<ganymed> i haven't changed it so far... the user is member of the cdrom group
<ganymed> do you know what user rights i have to add... which group and so on?
<NPC_Crys> I can tell you what rights my user has.
<kkathman> NPC_Crys: how did you mount your cd/dvd ??
<NPC_Crys> When I put in a cd, it shows up on the desktop.
<kkathman> ok, then what
<jpatrick> kkathman: morning
<kkathman> morning jpatrick :)
<NPC_Crys> Then I look through it. End of story. Automounts.
<ganymed> sorry, short problem...
<kkathman> ok...and so what exactly is happening - error message?
<ganymed> NPC_Crys: exactly, but for some strange reason it automounts the cd, but doesn't show it. then i umount as root, mount as root again and it shows me the content of the cd...
<NPC_Crys> Sounds like a nautilus problem.
<NPC_Crys> or whatever kde uses.
<kkathman> what happens when you attempt to play the CD through, say, kaffeine ?
<NPC_Crys> Sorry, man I got nothin.
<NPC_Crys> How do I find out what my audio device is.
<geirhard> hello, i'm trying to change the owner of 2238 files, could someone tell me how can i change the owner of all of them without doing it one by one? (sorry if i speak badly, i'm not english...)
<kkathman> geirhard: are the files all in the same directory?
<geirhard> they are all in the same partition
<kkathman> geirhard: but not in the same directory?
<geirhard> but they are in diferent directorys, because it's all music
<geirhard> no :(
<kkathman> geirhard: if you can move them to the same directory temporarily, you can use sudo chown to mass change
<geirhard> but i can do it directory by directory, at least it's better than do it file by file...
<kkathman> geirhard: then do that
<kkathman> use sudo chown
<geirhard> okay, how do i do chown to mass?
<geirhard> i do "sudo chown to mass change" ??
<geirhard> xD
<kkathman> geirhard: lets say your current ownership.group is  root.root
<geirhard> yes
<kkathman> geirhard: and your new owner is geirhard for instance
<geirhard> and i want to make them "Geirhard.geirhard"
<geirhard> yes, it is
<kkathman> geirhard: yous go to the directory and do sudo chown Geirhard.geirhard *
<geirhard> okay, and then all the files will be modified too?
<kkathman> all of them...thats what the * is for
<geirhard> okay thank you very much
<kkathman> np
<kkathman> geirhard: for more details on chown... do a    man chown
<ganymed> sorry, was busy again...
<ganymed> btw. this sudo stuff is really getting on my nerves... why can't i sudo from any account but only one in the sudoers file (with a password of such an account, e.g.)?
<ganymed> ok, i have found out... it is a kde problem... konqueror is searching at the url "media:/hdb" but there is nothing... e.g. /cdrom works
<NPC_Crys> Thought it might be a kde thing.
<NPC_Crys> I should've spoke up. I'm dumb.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, u still alive???? it's been more than an hour with the phone....
<NPC_Crys> ganymed: add yourself to the sudoers file ifyou hateit.
<kkathman> ganymed: not everyone needs sudo provileges, but if you are the admin, you can give them to anyone for limited use.
<kakei> hi who can help me with this smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<geirhard> do anyone know how to change the group of a file?
<dark_suic> geirhard, chgrp newgroup file
<NPC_Crys> kakei: I have no clue what you just said to us.
<NPC_Crys> So not me.
<kkathman> geirhard: with chown
<kakei> NPC_Crys, when i use smb4k and try to mount a window folder it show that =)
<dark_suic> kakei, not sure, but you've tried opening konqueror and writing smb:/
<ganymed> kkathman: i don't want to give them to anyone... just want to be able to do sudo from what account so ever... without giving away security, of course
<dark_suic> ?
<geirhard> chown is for change the owner
<kkathman> ganymed: what you are saying is conflicting
<NPC_Crys> Oh. windows is being the ghey for linux then?
<dark_suic> geirhard, i said chgrp
<kakei> dark_suic, yes
<kkathman> geirhard: it changes both actually
<ganymed> ok, sorry, wrong expression
<kkathman> man chown
<dark_suic> kakei, it should work
<kakei> but it doesnt
<NPC_Crys> kakei: is your windows share set up to require a password?
<NPC_Crys> Also, is your samba install borked?
<kakei> no
<kkathman> ganymed: any user can use sudo, but they have to be in the sudoers file
<kakei> oh nvm
<kkathman> ganymed: http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<kakei> it works with smb:/ i was writing smb://
<mcscruff> i cant get a java app to work, can someone help , http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491902
<NPC_Crys> I love zSNES!
<NPC_Crys> Yay!
<ganymed> i am part of the sudoers. when i log into my girl friends account, for example, i want to do some admin work (with my password), but i don't want her to be able to do that with her account an dher password.
<ganymed> thx
<kkathman> chown [OPTION] ... OWNER[:[GROUP] ]  FILE...
<geirhard> okay chgrp runs well thanks
<kkathman> geirhard:  thats right out of the man page on chown
<geirhard> chown only changes the owner
<kkathman> geirhard: NO
<kkathman> geez
<geirhard> yes, it does
<NPC_Crys> what is the awt toolkit?
<Chronoz> i forgot to configure the network while installing kubuntu. what tool is used to do this now, after i installed?
<geirhard> kkathman: when i put chown it only changes the owner
<kkathman> geirhard: please read the man page on chown and you will see you are wrong. Ive used that command only about 1000 times
<kkathman> you arent running it right then
<geirhard> i do "chown 'file'" but then the file is "geirhard - root"
<geirhard> and if i do chgrp 'file' it says geirard-geirhard (that's what i want)
<kkathman> did you say  sudo chown owner[dot] group ???
<kkathman> not space
<kkathman> DOT
<geirhard> oh, no, sorry jejeje but what is DOT?
<kkathman> a period
<jpatrick> .
<NPC_Crys> owner.group
<geirhard> "."?
<geirhard> okay
<kkathman> sigh
<jpatrick> kkathman: eww (JOKING)
<kkathman> jpatrick: please help me :)
<kkathman> hehe
<geirhard> jaja thanks thanks xD
<Chronoz> . is obsolete, use : instead, since dot will be removed soon
<NPC_Crys> How can you obsolete a punctuation.
<NPC_Crys> ?
<kkathman> ugh I hate that it will be too cuz thats a poor syntactical representation :(
<Chronoz> NPC_Crys: i don't know, it just said so, when i tryed using it :P
<kkathman> geez mine never said that at all
<kkathman> Chronoz: you on a different kernel?
<Chronoz> actualy i dont even use kubuntu
<Chronoz> but gentoo
<kkathman> well there ya go
<kkathman> gentoo might be changing it
<Chronoz> its still the same program though, might be just a different version
<NPC_Crys> syntactical: Good word.
<kkathman> different version of the kernel I reckon
<Chronoz> or something ... doesnt matter. so, network configuration tool for kubuntu anyone? id find it my self, but as i said i dont have kubuntu, and its for my friend
<kkathman> howdy GenghisKhan :)
<kkathman> Chronoz: k-menu, system settings, network settings
<Chronoz> ok, tnx
<kkathman> np
<rosco> hi
<NPC_Crys> How is the transparency in kde? Stable or no?
<mcscruff> Hi, im haveing trouble running a java app can someone help Please http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491902
<rosco> someone has feedback about dapper for ppc ? does the touchpad react better ?
<dandielionous> Okay I'm back.
<dandielionous> dark_suic are you still there?
<rosco> for a powerbook, I mean
<kkathman> mcscruff looks like a class is missing
<seicherlbob> stefano?
<rosco> join #openvpn
<seicherlbob> or anybody else? I killed my xserver config when installing ati-drivers.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, more or less, im a bit busy now
<dark_suic> hang on 5 minutes more :P
<seicherlbob> now i started in recoverymode and used the old conf-file, but there are a couple of things working completely different
<kkathman> seicherlbob: was it working before?
<seicherlbob> more or less. better than now
<dandielionous> Okay dark_suic
<dandielionous> Sorry had company come over.
<dandielionous> They're gone now.
<kkathman> seicherlbob: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kkathman> if you havent already
<seicherlbob> kkathman: no, i wanted to ask here before i do that.
<dandielionous> Going for tea be right back.
<dark_suic> don't mind :)
<kkathman> okies
<seicherlbob> the cards bus identifier????
<dandielionous> back
<dark_suic> dandielionous, i am ok now
<dandielionous> Great I was hoping dark_suic that you could help me get this going now.
<dark_suic> you have synaptic opened?
<dandielionous> Yes I do.
<dark_suic> well
<dark_suic> config-repositories
<dandielionous> yes
<dark_suic> click on new
<dandielionous> done
<dark_suic> on url write:
<dark_suic> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dark_suic> on distribution:
<dark_suic> breezy
<dark_suic> on section(s):
<dark_suic> universe multiverse
<dark_suic> (exactly like that, one space, not commas)
<dandielionous> Do I need the back thing too?
<monad> hi... how can i switch off kdm permanently?
<geirhard> do anyone know wich is better: to have root files with permisions to the users, or to have users files directly?
<dark_suic> not for now
<dark_suic> maybe later :)
<dandielionous> How about that fact I'm using kubuntu?
<dark_suic> but for now, this should be enought
<dark_suic> click ok
<dark_suic> me too ;)
<dandielionous> Does it make a difference?
<dandielionous> Ok kewl ::)
<dark_suic> no, they're the same os, but with different desktop :)
<dark_suic> click ok there
<dark_suic> now, on synaptic main window
<dark_suic> click on... reload
<dandielionous> It said repositories have changed I have to click on reload.
<dandielionous> lol
<dark_suic> yeah :)
<dandielionous> It's doing it.
<dandielionous> :)
<dandielionous> So great to have something actually working.
<geirhard> xD
<dark_suic> when finished -> click on search :)
<dark_suic> search kmymoney
<dandielionous> I think it's done.
<dark_suic> and it should appear :)
<dandielionous> Okay searching for kmymoney2?
<dandielionous> I clicked on search it says all.
<geirhard> do anyone know wich is better: to have root files with permisions to the users, or to have users files directly? i don't mind, i can wait
<seicherlbob> going for a restart again. if i don't get back i smashed my laptop outa window
<dark_suic> dandielionous, did synaptic found kmymoney?
<dandielionous> omg kmymoney2 appeared.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> I had clicked on the wrong search before.
<dark_suic> :D
<dandielionous> I found the right button.
<dark_suic> then right click -> install package :)
<dandielionous> So now I install it?
<kkathman> geirhard: I dont know that root files should be given to all users, but thats your decision as an Administrator
<dandielionous> okay.
<kkathman> geirhard: root ownership on files is there for a reason
<dark_suic> and when it's marked, you have to click on apply (or apply changes, don't remember properly :P)
<dandielionous> Right click doesn't seem to be working.
<dandielionous> I have it highlighted.
<dark_suic> well, double click then
<dandielionous> okay
<dark_suic> it will ask you to install 2 more packages (at least :P)
<geirhard> no, it's all music so i don't mind, but i needed to know what's de difference...
<dandielionous> Yes it asked me about 2 more packages. I said mark.
<dark_suic> yep :)
<dark_suic> now click apply
<dark_suic> and it will start downloading and after that installing
<kkathman> geirhard: my suggestion would be to create a group called "music" then change the music files group to "music" then give your users access to that group
<dandielionous> summary says one package will be held back.
<dandielionous> 3 to be installed.
<dandielionous> I clicked apply.
<dark_suic> click ok :)
<dandielionous> Now I guess I click apply
<dandielionous> It's downloading and installing.
<geirhard> if i make a group "music" then wich user do i put in?
<dandielionous> Are all packages this easy?
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> this is the same as doing sudo apt-get install kmymoney2 :)
<dandielionous> Thank God if they are.
<dark_suic> yep :)
<geirhard> i'm an only user xD
<dandielionous> So good.
<dark_suic> now you just have to search and click and apply :)
<dandielionous> I want to use my computer.
<dandielionous> I wonder what package was held back.
<dandielionous> ty so much
<seicherlbob> wooohooo
<geirhard> so i thinked to make the files owner to geirhard, and all problems left
<dandielionous> What do I do about the back thing?
<seicherlbob> i got my xserver back
<dandielionous> I need to make notes.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, backports are repositories with even more packages, but... how to say... "not official"
<dark_suic> they're not completely tested
<seicherlbob> anybody ever installed ati-drivers on a laptop?
<dandielionous> Okay I don't want something that will mess me up.
<kkathman> geirhard: if you are an admin, you can assign anyone to a group
<dark_suic> oh, they're not a problem, but if you don't need something in backports you shouldn't have to add them :)
<dandielionous> kmymoney2 is installed.
<dandielionous> heheheheh
<dark_suic> :)
<dandielionous> I don't know what is in backports so I don't know what I'm missing. lol
<geirhard> i prefer to make the owner files geirhard because there's no other user
<dark_suic> great!
<NPC_Crys> Is it bad form to post a screenshot with a live chat room in it?
<dark_suic> dandielionous, if you need a package that isn't in synaptic now, it will probably be at backports, but ...
<NPC_Crys> Nevermind. I'm going to open a blank one.
<dandielionous> That url for downloading the multiverse and universe I need to make a note of that.
<dandielionous> I will probably need that later.
<dark_suic> synaptic will tell you how many packages u have avaible
<dandielionous> 17,785 packages available.
<dandielionous> I think that would fill up my hard drive.
<dandielionous> The only other thing I have to figure out is how to get radio music off the internet.
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> Then I'm pretty much all set.
<dark_suic> i think that amarok can do that ...
<dark_suic> although i'm not for sure with that
<dandielionous> I can learn at a slower pace not so frantic like the last three, four weeks.
<dandielionous> I think I can work that out.
<dandielionous> I have a lot of exploring to do.
<dark_suic> well, yesterday it was too late and i didn't remember synaptic :P
<dandielionous> I really appreciate the help.
<dark_suic> yeah :)
<dandielionous> lol That's kewl.
<dandielionous> I was tired yesterday.
<dark_suic> i would suggest you to read apt-get howto on ubuntuguide.com
<dandielionous> Today I had the day off.
<dandielionous> ty I will do that.
<dandielionous> I'll be back but right now I'm off to explore this new operating system and get my life back on track.
<dandielionous> I really want to write a book not spend all my time learning this program.
<dandielionous> So I really appreciate the help getting me started so I can use it.
<dark_suic> :)
<dandielionous> Later :)
<dark_suic> then i guess i'm going too :)
<dandielionous> If I can help you sometime let me know.
<dark_suic> good luck
<dandielionous> ty so much
<knubbe> what should i do to upgrade to kde 3.5?
<knubbe> ive done everything on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<knubbe> and i ran an apt-get upgrade and it fetched the new packages
<knubbe> but it still says i run 3.4.3
<dark_suic> well, then restarting  x server will get you to kde3.5
<SethGecko> and in kdm you should choose 3.5
<knubbe> ah yea. i rebooted too.
<SethGecko> -o
<dark_suic> (end current session -> hit ctrl-alt-backspace -> xserver restarted...)
<dark_suic> u sure?
<dark_suic> too :P
<knubbe> oh..
<knubbe> maybe i forgot about the dist-upgrade :-)
<dark_suic> xD
<dark_suic> maybe :P
<masterloki> Hi here A few days ago I was erasing a lot of files
<masterloki> Suddenly KDE send a "disk full error"
<masterloki> and now some files I didn't erase are gone
<masterloki> several gigas of video and images
<masterloki> what the hell is going on
<NPC_Crys> Hey, I need someone to take a look at this for me. http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<NPC_Crys> Anyone who understands apt.
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<masterloki> insert deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<NPC_Crys> sudo vim?
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: as you wish
<NPC_Crys> is vi a text editer?
<masterloki> yes
<buz> bu i dont think you want to use vi
<masterloki> is the (almost) same thing
<masterloki> sudo aptitude update
<NPC_Crys> nano okay then?
<buz> yes
<buz> much easier
<kkathman> masterloki: did you really delete them or did they get moved to the trash?
<masterloki> kkathman: I was deleting other files in the same carpet
<masterloki> kkathman: but for example the wallpapers carpet, I even touch ut
<masterloki> it
<kkathman> masterloki: maybe some still remain because that particular partition is full... check your trash and see if it needs to be emptied :)
<masterloki> kkathman: is empty
<masterloki> kkathman: but I checked it before empty it
<kkathman> masterloki: baffling to me too :)
<NPC_Crys> Okay. Just added those repositories. How can I be sure it worked?
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: Do you already have wine?
<NPC_Crys> Yeah, but I'm not sure it is the latest stable version.
<NPC_Crys> I know I got it from ubuntu main though.
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: then you should edit your /etp/apt/preferences file
<masterloki> and add this
<masterloki> kkathman: So any ideas, at this rate I'm going to lose all my data
<kkathman> masterloki: how are you "deleting" your files...through konq ??
<masterloki> kkathman: yes
<masterloki> kkathman: I began with konqueror
<NPC_Crys> It looks like I have wine installed, and it says that I can upgrade if I like.
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: go ahead then :)
<masterloki> kkathman: but then when I got the error, I started to use rm
<NPC_Crys> And how do I make sure that It's not the beta?
<NPC_Crys> NM
<NPC_Crys> I just remembered that wine is constantly beta.
<kkathman> masterloki: if you are using rm now..I cant see why they arent gone
<kkathman> masterloki: are you getting error messages still?
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: Beta is not as bad as many people say thing
<masterloki> NPC_Crys: You may check the last beta release and see if it what you got
<masterloki> kkathman: no
<kkathman> masterloki: well thats good I suppose
<kkathman> what does your disk usage report?
<masterloki> first was 68% this morning is 52% !!
<kkathman> masterloki: you probably need to check your logfiles
<cameron> anyone know what the command is to remove a symbolic link?  :P
<masterloki> which log?
<kkathman> masterloki: well something is filling up somewhere right?
<masterloki> let me check
<kkathman> masterloki:   du -h | sort -n
<NPC_Crys> So does adept use dpkg or apt-get?
<NPC_Crys> And does gimp run okay in kde?
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<beast> gimp runs great in kde
<kkathman> beast sure why not?
<beast> NPC_Crys asked if it did
<kkathman> ah ok
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> Ive been going back and forth here
<NPC_Crys> I ran banshee and it didn't actually run;.
<kkathman> NPC_Crys: neither, but adept does use the /etc/apt/sources.list
<_bubba> anyone have trouble using a USB HP printer with CUPS on KDE?
<kkathman> _bubba not at all
<_bubba> mine worked great until I installed the KDE desktop package
<kkathman> _bubba: but I will admit that my printer is on a winbox on my network
<_theo> has anyone here succesfully compiled a 2.6.15 kernel??
<_bubba> i have run the KDE printer wizard about a 100 times
<kkathman> _bubba: what kinds of problems occur?
<_bubba> it either just queues the document and i have to restart the printer over and over
<_bubba> or if the printer stays on it says processing forever
<kkathman> _bubba: so it seems the document is "getting" to the printer then?
<_bubba> according to KDE Print it is
<kkathman> _bubba: I dunno if that doesnt sound like a driver problem of some sort
<kkathman> _bubba: could you print a test page?
<_bubba> yeah i would think so too, I have added and selected every driver mentioned on the forums
<masterloki> kkathman: Is this a log of what I have erased?
<_bubba> i can print a test page from the printer itself but not from the computer
<cameron> A program im trying to install is claiming that it cant find the sources file... but when I provide the sources file location, it still doesnt work...
<cameron> any ideas?
<kkathman> _bubba: ahh ok I was going to suggest that you try another driver but youve done that
<kkathman> masterloki: no if you do a du -h | sort -nr | more    it will show you your big directories
<_bubba> its weird because when i first installed Kubuntu, it addded the first time i tried to print and it worked very well
<NPC_Crys> What's up with this jack sound server?
<masterloki> :O
<kkathman> _bubba: have you tried to remove the printer completely, reboot, and then adding it again?
<_bubba> yes
<kkathman> _bubba: just for grins, make sure cups is running (i know simple, but I have to at least mention it)
<_bubba> i have tried it with the printer off and with the printer turned on
<_bubba> it is
<kkathman> is the printer on a winbox or a linux box?
<_bubba> actually i dont know to check to see if it is, but i have restarted it from the konsole numerous times
<_bubba> and CUPSYS is showing to be running
<kkathman> _bubba  just run ksysguard and look for it in the processes
<_bubba> its a local printer on this computer, still works fine in windows
<kkathman> _bubba: OH the printer is on the computer you are on?? And you can print to it FROM a winbox?
<C-O-L-T> Help me
<C-O-L-T> I need something like arcsoft dvd slideshow
<_bubba> i can print to it when this computer is booted in windows
<C-O-L-T> so i can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<_bubba> its says CUPSD is running
<kkathman> _bubba: Ohh ok
<_bubba> but i dont see CUPSYS
<kkathman> _bubba: if its on your linux box, I dont think you have to use CUPS
<kkathman> but I cant help on that, cuz I dont have that situation :(
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: like powerpoint
<_bubba> i didnt think so either but on the forum it says if I dont i will have limited functionality, but i tried it under the old Linux app alos
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: with that i can not make that
<_bubba> also*
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<kkathman> oh in video format
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: video format
<kkathman> dont know
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: dvd album
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: like arcsoft's dvd slideshow
<kkathman> _bubba: no clue what could be wrong at this point
<kkathman> sorry :(
<kkathman> youve done the things I would have :)
<_bubba> thanks anyways, i appreciate it
<C-O-L-T>  I need a program that with it I can make slideshows of my pitures with music in video format
<kkathman> _bubba: sorry my friend that I couldnt be of more help
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: try going to sourceforge and browsing there
<_bubba> no prob, one way or another I will get it, its not an emergency
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I am lazy
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: well in the time you wait here, you could be getting an answer
<kkathman> one cannot be lazy and learn linux I fear :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: i got at #ubuntu http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=100188
<C-O-L-T> DVD SLIDESHOW
<cameron> *pulls hair out*  I give a program im trying to install the filepath to the sources, and it still cant find them!  Anyone have any ideas at all??
<kkathman> cameron: what exactly are you trying to do?
<cameron> install ndiswrapper -- updateing to kde3.5 broke it... so It was reccomended that I uninstall/reinstall
<cameron> so, I uninstalled it.
<cameron> and now, it cant find the sources.
<kkathman> cameron: you sure they are still around - the sources I mean
<cameron> yep
<cameron> ive located them manually
<kkathman> cameron: its not unusual for things to be somewhat broken wrt to 3.5. KDE 3.5 is a transition release and many components and even applications were held back
<cameron> and uninstalled / reinstalled them (deleating the package so they'd be redownloaded to make sure)
<kkathman> its why I dont recommend that "upgrade"
<cameron> >.<
<kkathman> so you went and did the an apt-get remove <pkg>
<cameron> yes
<cameron> and apt-get install <pkg>
<kkathman> cameron: and now what happens when you do the install?
<kkathman> it says that dependent pkgs are not there?
<cameron> no
<cameron> Can't find kernel sources in /usr/src/linux-2.6.12;
<cameron> which is where they are.
<kkathman> Hey raphink :)
<kkathman> cameron: ooooooo
<kkathman> cameron: have you recently done a dist-upgrade?
<kkathman> or run an adept updater?
<cameron> kkathman: yes
<cameron> did a dist-upgrade before 3.5
<kkathman> that sounds like you ran the adept-updater and got a kernel release but forgot to do the dist-upgrade
<kkathman> but if you did, Im baffled
<cameron> whats the command to do it?
<cameron> I may be thinking of a different one
<cameron> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kkathman> cameron: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paradoxx> what do you all think about linus's view on KDE vs Gnome?
<JDahl> what's there difference between kubuntu dapper and ubuntu dapper with kubuntu-desktop installed?
<kkathman> JDahl: nothing
<kkathman> well
<cameron> kkathman: dist-upgrade did nothing
<kkathman> JDahl: if you do the latter you have BOTH dms
<kkathman> cameron: sounds very odd
<cameron> whats the command to check kernel version?
<cameron> kkathman: yeah =\
<jpat|away> cameron: rname or something
<JabberWokky> Anybody know if there's anything special needed when installing on an Adaptec RAID controller?  I configured it to mirror two 400GB drives, but I'm seeing 800GB at the Partition Disks install screen (step 3 or so in 5.10 install)
<kkathman> cameron: uname -a
<cameron> ok, so I am running the correct sources
<cameron> :P
<kkathman> cameron: do you still have the KDE3.5 repos enabled?
<cameron> yes
<kkathman> cameron:  i imagine they are ok, but you might just try commenting that one out and doing the dist-upgrade again...just a thought (i dont think it will do anything)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  are you around today ????
<kkathman> cameron: Tm_T is very good source for these kinds of issues...so is apokryphos :)
<cameron> kk
<kkathman> Ive tried to page them for you
<kkathman> nalioth would be good also, but he's still asleep
<cameron> sleep is good :)
<kkathman> ROFL yes
<jahshua--> hey i just downloaded a movie with bittorrent and its like 93 individual .rar files .. how do i put them all together to make it one ... movie
<cameron> heh. ended up goign to bed at almost 5am last night trying to fix this
<jahshua--> heh
<cameron> jahshua--: extract the first one, it should end up as one big video file
<cameron> kkathman: apparently my sources are not configured... and yet they are installed.   Any idea what this means?
<jahshua--> cameron: really? someone else just suggested gfslice ?
<ClayG> nah use unrar or whatever nix's version is
<cameron> jahshua--: there things like xx00 through xx12 <-- 12 can be anything...  right?
<ClayG> it should be either 1 or 2 files. usually a .bin and a .cue or a .mpg if only one. sometimes they come in .avi
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> cameron: problems?
<ClayG> god firefox crashes even on nix
<ClayG> wow, i thought it was a windows thing
<cameron> Tm_T: ive installed the 2.6.12 sources, but apparently they are not configured... ive been trying to install ndiswrapper, and the sources cant be found
<Tm_T> cameron: headers too
<cameron> Tm_T: even after providing the path to the installer
<cameron> Tm_T: ive got the headers
<Tm_T> hmm
<cameron> ls: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/.config
<cameron> gives me no such file or drectory
<cameron> if that helps at all
<Tm_T> cameron: try reinstalling
<cameron> Tm_T: I have, a few times :P
<Tm_T> I don't know much about kernel things
<cameron> kk
<cameron> :S
<kkathman> sigh
<kkathman> cameron:  you might need to jump over to #ubuntu
<ClayG> is there anyting as good as firefox that isn't firefox
<ClayG> im sick of it doing the default profile crap
<ClayG> where it doesn't load and disappearts
<cameron> kkathman: ok, thanks for your help :)
<NPC_Crys> how do I kill a program?
<Tm_T> killall <program> or kill <pid>
<NPC_Crys> how do I see the pid?
<ClayG> ah killall firefox didnt work
<NPC_Crys> I need killall winebut it wont work.
<cameron> NPC_Crys: sudo?
<ClayG> ps -aux
<NPC_Crys> wine: no process killed.
<kkathman> ClayG: it loads and disappears because you  already have it running...go to ksysguard and kill any ghosts of it then restart
<ClayG> no it was because i was calling if the wrong thing
<ClayG> killall firefox-bin
<NPC_Crys> Got it!
<ClayG> was what i needed
<kkathman> ok
<NPC_Crys> I killalled konsole.
<kkathman> well same idea ;)
<NPC_Crys> Good thing I used konsole to rune wine steam.exe
<eaffe> hi
<NPC_Crys> What will #regsys32 do?
<minoss> Elo everyone
<NPC_Crys> I mean #regsvr32 mozctlx.dll?
<NPC_Crys> Hello, minos.
<minoss> Anybody tha can help a noop plz?
<NPC_Crys> Don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<NPC_Crys> We'll help if we can.
<_frank_> Hello @ll
<eaffe> i have a question concerning shell scripts in X : i wrote a script to turn on/off my wifi and it works from the shell, but when starting it from X nothing happens
<kkathman> hi  _frank_
<kkathman> eaffe: prolly you need to do a chmod +x
<eaffe> no
<eaffe> allready done it
<kkathman> eaffe: hmm ok
<eaffe> it just doesn't open a shell, I suppose
<minoss> Elo can anyone plz help me
<kkathman> eaffe: are you calling it with /bin/bash ??
<eaffe> ?
<kkathman> minoss: ask your question please
<Tm_T> exactly
<minoss> ok t6hx
<kkathman> eaffe: you need to precede it with /bin/bash/<command>
<Tm_T> kkathman: nnnnoo!
<ClayG> is there a better place than ebay to buy networking equip?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  no?? thats what I've done
<ClayG> I went out to home depot last night, 5 bucks a rj45 jack
<eaffe> you mean putting /bin/bash on top of the script ?
<kkathman> Tm_T says no..but thats what I did...so I will turn you over to Tm_T
<Tm_T> eaffe: firs line in this format: #!/bin/sh
<Tm_T> and next lines are your script
<eaffe> Tm_T: Iknow
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> then that part is ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: to you too ;)
<eaffe> kkathman: what did you mean ?
<kkathman> minoss ??? questions ?
<Tm_T> aseigo: hello sir
<kkathman> Tm_T:  mine have /bin/bash  not /bin/sh
<Tm_T> kkathman: both works, sh is lighter
<Tm_T> and enough most of the time
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off, see you later ->
<eaffe> kkathman: the thing is, that it works when calling ./wlanoff.sh from the shell but nit when doubleclicking it in X
<minoss> If i go in my network setting and click administrator mode it ask me 4 a password.When i tipe it in it goes open and close very fast.Need to change my dns add enable my second network adapter.Plz help
<kkathman> eaffe: did you create an icon?
<eaffe> kkathman: it is on the desktop
<kkathman> eaffe: right...so what did you put as the command?
<eaffe> kkathman: which command ? I created a script in the /home/username/Desktop folder
<cameron> kkathman: I think I found part of the problem... I got the newer sources with the dist-upgrade... but it didnt give me the newer headers aswell!
<kkathman> eaffe: if you put the /bin/sh  or /bin/bash in your script as Tm_T said, and you made it chmod +x, then you should be able to launch with "/usr/bin/local/<cmd>"  or whereever you put it
<kkathman> cameron: that could very well be
<dandielionous> Anyone know anything about amorak?
<dandielionous> :)
<kkathman> eaffe: I guess when I put a icon on my desktop I right click and link to app
<minoss>  If i go in my network setting and click administrator mode it ask me 4 a password.When i tipe it in it goes open and close very fast.Need to change my dns add enable my second network adapter.Plz help
<dark_suic> amorak?
<dark_suic> dandielionous, you mean amarok?
<dandielionous> uh yes
<dandielionous> lol
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> I thought you were leaving.
<dandielionous> :)
<dark_suic> i did
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> Me too for a little while.
<eaffe> kkathman: I think the problem is more something like that it does not start a shell window ..?
<dark_suic> well, never leave the channel, but i do leave the chair xD
<dandielionous> I was just trying to get amarok configured.
<dark_suic> :)
<dark_suic> amarok needs an additional package for playing mp3, now that i remember...
<dark_suic> k3b-mp3 i think
<dandielionous> I wondered if there was an easier softer way like what you showed me before.
<minoss> Network problems.Can anyone help me plz
<dandielionous> I'm not really sure what mp3 is other than music.
<dandielionous> I want to listen to radio stations.
<eaffe> kkathman: because when I put f.ex. konsole as second line it opens the console but does not execute the rest of the script
<dandielionous> But it tells me I can't find the wave files.
<dark_suic> ok :P
<dandielionous> Or it just sits there and buffers.
<dark_suic> don't know
<dandielionous> I guess I could download music eventually.
<dark_suic> don't listen to internet radio stations :P
<dandielionous> But you think I need an additional file?
<dark_suic> for playing mp3 you do
<dandielionous> I'd like to find some things I don't have in my jds.
<kkathman> eaffe: ahh.. hmm
<dandielionous> cds
<dandielionous> sorry
<dark_suic> :)
<flujan> exit
<kkathman> minoss could you please ask your network question
<dandielionous> Well that sounds like another long project.
<minoss> ok
<cameron> kkathman: yeah, that was the problem, headers didnt get updated >.<
<minoss>  If i go in my network setting and click administrator mode it ask me 4 a password.When i tipe it in it goes open and close very fast.Need to change my dns add enable my second network adapter.Plz help
<dark_suic> i'm seeing that amarok doesn't get signals from inet radio stations :(
<dandielionous> I have kmymoney set up now.
<kkathman> cameron: excellent!! thats good to hear you got it fixed!!
<dark_suic> or at least not without plugins i don't know :)
<dandielionous> Does kaffein?
<dark_suic> that's good
<kkathman> dandielionous: kmymoney is excellent
<dark_suic> minoss, sudo kcontrol
<dandielionous> I really like it.
<dark_suic> that won't ask you for root pass, minoss
<minoss> ?
<dandielionous> I was using mymoney on windows.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, i don't know... hang on a sec :P
<kkathman> minoss did you just install kubuntu?
<dandielionous> Then tried the gnucash or something like that for Mandrake Linux.
<dandielionous> Very hard but I got it.
<minoss> Hey i don't knoe linux at all
<dandielionous> kmymoney looks like a breeze compared to the others I've used.
<dandielionous> Welcome to my world minoss.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, kaffeine does receive :)
<dandielionous> lol
<kkathman> minoss please run your adept updater and fetch updates and install them...that will fix your administrator problem you are experiencing
<minoss> lol
<dandielionous> kewl ty dark.
<dandielionous> I thinnk I'm going to have to research that.
<eaffe> deos someone else have a key to my problem ?
<dark_suic> minoss, just execute in a konsole "sudo kcontrol"
<dandielionous> I tried to put a url in kaffein and itdoesn't work.
<dark_suic> dandielionous,
<kkathman> dark_suic: that wont do it...cuz he needs to get the updates
<dandielionous> And tried to connect to shoutcast and have amarok handle it and that didn't work.
<kkathman> its a very common problem
<dandielionous> <<<female
<dark_suic> dandielionous, it's not opening an url
<dandielionous> no
<dandielionous> so I think maybe I'm missing something.
<dark_suic> it's going to file -> net broadcasting ->receive
<kkathman> minoss: open k-menu, and choose adept updater and run it
<dark_suic> there you should put the url and the port
<dark_suic> and it should work...
<dandielionous> I'm getting a popup.
<dark_suic> but don't trust at all in me, i haven't tested it
<dandielionous> OH amorak was in my taskbar.
<dandielionous> Giving me little popups it
<minoss> k-menu?
<minoss> konsole
<dandielionous> it's changing sounds.
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> or tracks but I have no sound.
<dandielionous> ksCd will play music from my cds.
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> I just want to be kewl like I've read about.
<dark_suic> yep :)
<dandielionous> click on a radio station and play it.
<dandielionous> Drink my tea.
<dandielionous> Work on stuff.
<dandielionous> kewl you know.
<dandielionous> Now I need to figure out how to do that.
<dandielionous> lol
<dark_suic> well, there will be lots of guides on the internet, but i haven't read any :P
<dandielionous> Well I appreciate the input.
<eaffe> am I the only one who tries to run a shell script out of X?
<dandielionous> I'd rather have an "I don't know" than misdirection.
<dandielionous> Do you know if I have to defrag and scan disk with kubuntu?
<dark_suic> O__o
<dark_suic> you shouldn't :P
<z-vet> :)
<dandielionous> Do you know what the top end for memory using resources is?
<hussam> dandielionous: it will automatically do a disk check every 30 reboots
<dandielionous> Or how I check that?
<JabberWokky> Mental note: when walking somebody through installing a system with a RAID, never assume they set the RAID up correctly.
<dandielionous> What does a disk check do?
<z-vet> like checkdisk in windoze
<dandielionous> Same thing as scan disk or defrag?
<z-vet> check for errors
<dandielionous> Okay that's good.
<z-vet> emmm
<dandielionous> Is there less fragmentation with kubuntu.
<hussam> dandielionous: similar to scan disk. it will chek the filesystem for erorrs
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: More like scandisk. But it runs automatically when needed (or every 30th boot)
<dandielionous> Does it take a long time?
<dandielionous> Will I be aware it's doing it?
<eaffe> well, thanks anyways .. bye
<hussam> dandielionous: a minute or so depending on size of disk
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: http://www.biznix.org/whylinux/windows/fragment.html  -- last paragraph.
<dandielionous> ty I'm reading the link now.
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: When booting, probably, depending on how big your disk is.  It pauses and waits for the check to finish, so it takes longer to boot.
<dandielionous> I'm just used to scheduling my defrag and scan disk.
<z-vet> does anyone know how do i add Firefox to right-click menu in XChat?
<z-vet> some howto or something?
<dandielionous> At least it doesn't stop me in the middle of a task.
<kakei> hey does any one knows the name of the font of the kubuntu logo
<hussam> JabberWokky: it does actually get fragmented. mine is more than 3% fragmented
<dandielionous> HEY great last paragraph.
<dandielionous> Good News! Very little fragmentation.
<JabberWokky> hussam: Yes, but it corrects itself as it runs, so it's somewhat constantly defragging (not technically, but the effect is similar).
<dandielionous> God I love linux more and more.
<dandielionous> lol
<z-vet> hehe
<hussam> dandielionous: linux is just smarter.
<dandielionous> Especially since I can install programs now thanks to dark_suic .
<dandielionous> So glad I changed to kubuntu from Mandrake.
<dandielionous> I actually might recommend this version of linux. lol
<jorik> konqueror only does the audio preview for ogg files, can i set it up so it does it for mp3s aswell ?
<dandielionous> Do any of you know about resources limitation.
<hussam> JabberWokky: hmm, I haven't heard of that mechanism before. does it auto defrag itself then?
<dandielionous> Like too many things running in the task bar.
<z-vet> dandielionous, what do you mean?
<dandielionous> Windows has a limitation or did up until xp pro about how many things could be running at once.
<dandielionous> <<<<<used win98 forever.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> I forget the exact size but it's something like 1500.
<dark_suic> dandielionous, i know it's possible, but just don't know how
<dandielionous> I don't want to limit it.
<z-vet> yes, it shows you a BSOD when there are too many processes
<dandielionous> IF it can handle it let it go.
<dark_suic> a friend of mine told me that it's possible, but didn't tell me how :P
<xwolf-> how do i shut down the pc from the shell
<JabberWokky> hussam: No, it's part of how ext2 works (and inodes in general).  Basically, stuff can be moved around on *nix because an app never sees the actual disk itself... only kernel space processes (basically the file system).
<hussam> dandielionous: yeah, on windows 9x , system resources were liminted regardless of how much ram you had
<xwolf-> (not a terminal)
<dark_suic> xwolf-, sudo init 0
<dandielionous> That's correct hussam.
<dandielionous> Really had to be careful.
<hussam> dandielionous: nt kernel in win2k and xp is much better.
<dandielionous> I feel like I'm getting around on my computer better now.  I can find my drives and files better now that I switched to kubuntu.
<sampan> xwolf-, been awhile but iirc the cli shutdown line was: shutdown -h now
<dandielionous> I was using win2003 when I switched.
<dandielionous> I had a free copy that had to be reinstalled every 6 months.
<dandielionous> That's one of the major reasons I switched.
<z-vet> you'll find more later...
<dandielionous> It was switch to linux or look at spending thousands of dollars trying to keep up with windows.
<z-vet> :)
<hussam> an evaluation version
<dandielionous> Yeah it worked great.
<dandielionous> But the package costs $1,999.
<dandielionous> That's not even the office programs included.
<dark_suic> well, and now you have really basic concepts, you'll see when you discover how to do more complicated things :)
<hussam> dandielionous: well, it IS a server os
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> Yeah well I guess I didn't really need all that for my home computer.
<dandielionous> But I liked having the power to do it if I wanted to.
<dandielionous> Which is what I like about linux.
<dark_suic> :)
<dandielionous> I could run a whole company off linux if I wanted to.
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: I am.
<dandielionous> A lot of the features of win2003 are built right into kubuntu.
<z-vet> lol
<dandielionous> I can understand why JabberWokky.
<dark_suic> for example?
<dandielionous> Like being able to monitor all the other computers on the network.
<dandielionous> And seeing what each of them are doing.
<dandielionous> And cut them off if I wanted to.
<Puaff> hello all, please, are the events of the acpi and laptop-support packages the only way to suspend a laptop? is it possible to suspend it into memory?
<kosh> now how about being able to do that securely? :)
<JabberWokky> Puaff: Yes, but it depends on what your system supports.
<dandielionous> That's where I believe linux and win2003 have in common also is being able to do it securely.
<dandielionous> That a user at a lower level can't see what the upper levels are doing.
<dandielionous> Not without permission.
<JabberWokky> Puaff: For instance, on my laptop I can suspend to memory, but not to disk because of my ATI video card.
<hussam> dandielionous: win2003 R2 has Services For Unix integrated
<dandielionous> Really!
<Puaff> JabberWokky: I have the reverse case
<dandielionous> Must be why I see some similarities.
<Puaff> JabberWokky: I don't know how to suspend to memory
<JabberWokky> Puaff: You *can* do them all... just some of them sometimes don't work (on Windows as well.. it's a hardware issue sometimes).
<dandielionous> I don't either Puaff I was wondering what that ment. lol
<JabberWokky> Puaff: Go to Control Center > Power Control > Laptop Battery
<dandielionous> Is there a control panel on kubuntu?
<dandielionous> That looks like windows.
<JabberWokky> Puaff: Then in the last tab "Setup Helper Application" button...
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: settings://
<JabberWokky> In Konqueror
<dandielionous> Okay ty.
<JabberWokky> Or rather settings:/
<dandielionous> Yes I was exploring konqueror I see how it works similar to control panel.
<dandielionous> And My Computer.
<JabberWokky> Puaff: You can also open Konqueror and go to settings:/PowerControl/ and click "Laptop Battery" to get there.
<dark_suic> oh man, let's pray for our god, konqueror!!!
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> dandielionous, you have a more complete control-panel in k-menu -> system-settings
<dark_suic> and an even better executing kcontrol
<Puaff> right now I have ubuntu+kde in my desktop computer and ubuntu+gnome in the laptop, I'm thinking to also install kde in the laptop, i'll keep this log and try it
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: Hey, I wrote the essay and original paper on extended URLs way back before KDE 1.0.  Quoted RFCs and all... and now you all think it comes from Windows?  Heh.
<dandielionous> mmmm me thinks windows steals linux idea.
<JabberWokky> I was pushing for printer:// usage.  Actually, I got the idea from Novell.
<dandielionous> Where is k-menu.
<dandielionous> Oh start.
<dandielionous> sorry
<JabberWokky> dandielionous: You mean the start button that NeXT invented?
<dandielionous> hey yeah I found that system settings menu.
<dandielionous> That is like control panel.
<dandielionous> hehehe
<dandielionous> I feel Powerful. lol
<dandielionous> What is NeXT.
<dark_suic> next is k-menu -> run command... -> kcontrol
<Puaff> is the python package in [k] ubuntu update enought to be used to do make -f Mafile.cvs to compile kdelib?
<dark_suic> kcontrol powa!!
<dandielionous> ty dark_suic .
<_johnflux> my gf is going through my clothes and telling me to burn everything from my ex
<_johnflux> what should I do
<dandielionous> Reassure her.
<dark_suic> well, if you like his clothes, why not keeping them?
<dark_suic> :P
<Puaff> i'm having troble with this
<sampan> johnflux  depends on how much you like your current gf and how expensive the old clothes are ;)
<JohnFlux> dark_suic: HAHA!  A GAY JOKE!  THAT'S THE FUNNY!
<dark_suic> :P
<JohnFlux> sampan: it's only a couple of t-shirts and a towel
<JabberWokky> Here's the RFC that spawned my essays: ftp://ftp.isi.edu/in-notes/rfc2838.txt   I can't seem to find the original essay series.  Seems the old KDE mailing list archives are offline.
<sampan> johnflux  if it were me and i liked her, i'd ditch a couple tshirts and a towel on her request
<JabberWokky> Damn shame they closed the IETF working group.  A standardized internet video feed would have been nice.
<dandielionous> ty JabberWokky
<sampan> but i'm a softie -- so ymmv
<dandielionous> Gees you know Kate works great.
<dandielionous> So much better than Acrobat tying up and slowing down my system.
<dandielionous> That reminds me I was trying to get news feeds.
<dandielionous> Something else I have to research.
<hussam> dandielionous: there is a acrobat reader for linux. I have it installed for firefox
<dandielionous> acrobat is slow.
<nlboy> Hello
<kosh> I find that kpdf works just as well most of the time but it takes a tiny fraction of the resources
<dandielionous> I just have a standard computer I guess.
<dandielionous> 750 mhz and 512 ram.
<dandielionous> 80 gig hard drive.
<nlboy> This is about the first time i'm on linux (livecd) can someone help me installing firefox?
<dandielionous> cable connect.
<hussam> dandielionous: I have only 384MB ram
<dandielionous> I just upgraded my ram.
<dark_suic> well, in a livecd you won't probably install firefox :P (afaik)
<sampan> kosh, does kpdf handle interactive pdf?  my university uses online interactive pdf forms -- you fill in blanks and submit info via a pdf portal.
<dandielionous> I only 128 for a long time.
<nlboy> dark_suic, at least get it running
<dark_suic> :)
<nlboy> i think you know what i mean ;)
<kosh> no idea I have never run into an interactive pdf
<dark_suic> ubuntu or kubuntu live, nlboy
<dandielionous> nlboy did you have trouble with your resolution?
<nlboy> kubuntu
<nlboy> dandielionous:  nope
<dandielionous> Just checking I did.
<kosh> I only have 2048M of ram right now
<dark_suic> nlboy, you will have konqueror instead of firefox
<nlboy> but ive never used linux before so its totally new to me :P
<dandielionous> Thought I had to download drivers.  Turned out I only had to change my resolution.
<sampan> kosh, *nod*  yeah ... i didn't dare try it either -- when it's 25,000 USD on the line, i wanted to make darn sure it was gonna work ;x
<nlboy> yeah but dark_suic isnt there a way to use firefox?
<dark_suic> i doubt it in a livecd...
<dandielionous> wow that's a lot of ram kosh
<hussam> kosh: only 2048MB ram ? :)
<dark_suic> (i might be wrong)
<nlboy> oh
<kosh> yup I plan to upgrade to 8-12G when more money comes in
<nlboy> cause i did download it
<nlboy> and extracted it
<dandielionous> I don't think computers support 8-12G of ram kosh.
<nlboy> and now im stuck with some *.sh files a couple of *.so files and a *.bin file thingy
<hussam> kosh: kernel.org runs on a server with 24G ram
<dandielionous> If you go to 64bit it only supports up to 1 or 2 gig
<dandielionous> Shows what I know I guess.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> 2048MG = 2gig?
<kosh> umm 64bit should support up to 128G at least on most motherboards for opteron chips
<kosh> yeah 2048M = 2G
<hussam> dandielionous: 2048MB = 2GB
<dandielionous> ty mistyped that.
<dandielionous> MB not MG
<dandielionous> Gee I'd blow some of these gamers out of the water with that kind of memory. lol
<nlboy> and what about java, can i run java on a livecd?
<nlboy> is it preinstalled?
<dandielionous> nlboy on live cd you can't write to it.
<nlboy> no but you can write to memory
<nlboy> i downloaded some mp3s ;)
<dandielionous> Maybe I should shut up after the memory fiasco.
<dark_suic> that is, although you play over the ram... you won't be able to do much more than testing the system (both the os and your own pc)
<nlboy> and firefox tar.gz
<nlboy> hmm
<nlboy> but i can download stuff and thing like tha
<nlboy> t
<kosh> umm you don't need that much memory for gaming
<kosh> not even close
<nlboy> i wanna try how java runs on linux but i cant without installing if i understand it right?
<kosh> you do need it for some types of database work though :)
<dandielionous> It would be funny though kosh.
<dandielionous> I'm not a real big gamer anyway.
<dandielionous> I like Nancy Drew games.
<dandielionous> I can't run those on here now with linux.
<dandielionous> Or my Sherlock Holmes game.
<hussam> dandielionous: who's nancy drew?
<dandielionous> But that's okay.  I'll survive.
<dandielionous> Nancy Drew girl detective.
<dandielionous> It's a game.
<dandielionous> Solving mysteries and crimes.
<hussam> dandielionous: try running it using wine
<dandielionous> What is wine?
<nlboy> wine is a windows emulator thingy
<dandielionous> Is it a package I install?
<dandielionous> Sorry too technical nlboy anything past thing a ma bob and I'm lost.
<dandielionous> hehehehe
<nlboy> lol
<dandielionous> joke
<hussam> dandielionous: add this to sources.list : deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<nlboy> how can i see if this live cd has java
<dandielionous> Great!  Ty hussam .
<hussam> dandielionous: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<dandielionous> I'm installing wine. :)
<dandielionous> I'm so kewl.
<dandielionous> hehehe
<dandielionous> lol
<dark_suic> dandielionous,
<dandielionous> yes
<dandielionous> This is so great.
<dark_suic> you had wine in synaptic :P
<dandielionous> Installing programs.
<dandielionous> I was wondering about that.
<dark_suic> wine is not good for running games though
<dandielionous> What is it good for?
<dark_suic> that's work of cedega, but cedega isn't free....
<dandielionous> Can it run the mavis typing disk>
<dandielionous> ?
<dark_suic> it's for less complex programs...
<hussam> dark_suic: the new wine 0.9.5 is good
<dark_suic> you can try with wine, but it isn't sure to work...
<dark_suic> hussam, haven't tested, probably will update... now :P
<dandielionous> I don't know where it went.
<hussam> dark_suic: I don't actually use wine but I know somebody who has it working
<rance> hi guys, after my second kubuntu install im my experience with the software updater and installer I think Im ready to switch distros
<hussam> dandielionous: did you apt-get install wine?
<vytautas> hi, i can't instal Prima(perl module),  can anyone read makefile.log ? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/492222
<dandielionous> yes
<jorik> anyone knows how i can get konqueror to also preview mp3 files? (it only does ogg right now)
<dandielionous> I apt-get install wine.
<rance> so far Im very pleased with what Ive seen
<kkathman> rance: good news, welcome aboard :)
<Flixor-> yep welcome rance
<hussam> rance: brilliant. what were you using before?
<rance> ive used fedora, slackware, and even gentoo
<rance> but i was never happy with the update / upgrade process
<dandielionous> It didn't install in my kmenu.
<dandielionous> I think synoptic does that.
<dark_suic> dandielionous,
<dandielionous> yes
<dark_suic> wine won't appear there :P
<dandielionous> oh
<hussam> rance: one of the good things about kubuntu is that you can easily upgrade from one release to another.
<C-O-L-T> do you think fedora core is better than ubuntu
<dandielionous> where would it go?
<dark_suic> for using wine there you mas also install xwine
<dark_suic> the same way
<C-O-L-T> I am thinking of switching
<dandielionous> Okay.
<sas171> ok, mabe here is someone who knows the answer... i have  problems with my pppoe dsl connection, someone who can help me?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: I hated Fedora Core - bloated, and lots of broken packages (rpms)
<rance> only had two small troubles with my install on my home machine, X didnt properly detect my monitor settings, which I know how to fix in the xorg.conf file by hand if I have to, and my scanner wasnt properly registered
<dark_suic> C-O-L-T, no way :P i think that kubuntu is 10000000000 times better :P
<rance> but the scanners fixed and all is well with the world
<kkathman> sas171: what kinds of problems
<Flixor-> dark_suic, could you tell me what xwine is
<hussam> C-O-L-T: I've tried fedora core 3 but I never liked rpm based distros and it won't always let you upgrade from release to release.
<dandielionous> Says it can't find xwine.
<kkathman> hussam - thats very correct
<dark_suic> Flixor-, xwine is a gui for wine, it just asks you where is the .exe that you want to run and run it :)
<rance> ubuntu/kubuntu havent been around very long but have really come a long way in a short time
<dark_suic> O__o
<C-O-L-T> hussam: Kubuntu lets you?
<dark_suic> hang on a sec, dandielionous
<rance> and to do the install on a single cd, great
<dark_suic> dandielionous, it should appear O__o
<Flixor-> btw is it allso possible to run photoshop cs2 with wine dark_suic
<dark_suic> it tells me that is in universe :P
<rance> oh and the free open source stuff for windows packed onto the cd was a nice touch for the skeptics, especially the pdf creator
<hussam> C-O-L-T: yep, just sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list and change the release from hoary to breezy or breezy to dapper and dist-upgrade to the next release.
<dandielionous> Well maybe I should use synoptic to install it.
<sas171> kkathman: no internet connection on startup
<kkathman> Flixor-: I tried photoshop 7, and while it "ran" it wasnt really workable for me
<dark_suic> dandielionous, it doesn't appear in synaptic?
<dandielionous> one moment.
<Flixor-> ehm
<dark_suic> Flixor-, no idea... was a question or just a comment?
<Flixor-> what where the problems kkathman
<Flixor-> it was a question dark_suic
<sas171> kkathman: http://pastebin.com/492217
<kkathman> sas171: ok, are you attached to a router, or directly to the modem?
<dandielionous> I found xwine in synaptic.
<hussam> C-O-L-T: I've upgraded using apt from hoary to breezy.
<C-O-L-T> hussam: I see now
<dark_suic> dandielionous, when installing packages, always try first in synaptic :)
<dark_suic> it's the easiest and better way :P
<dandielionous> I hear that dark_suic .
<kkathman> Flixor-: I run photoshop in Windows at 1280 x 1024, and like the detail resolution.  Wine couldnt seem to handle the fine movements and details  - very jumpy (cuz its an interpreter)
<dandielionous> I should have tried synaptic first for wine also.
<dandielionous> Live and learn.
<dark_suic> kkathman, we would have to test the new version
<dandielionous> Hope I haven't messed it up now.
<dark_suic> but i think that photoshop is too complex for wine
<kkathman> dark_suic: it would be nice if it were better  :)
<Flixor-> oke and with crossover wine is that a better option
<chry> hi 2 all
<kkathman> but I know Flixor- is a perfectionist with his photography, and I dont think you'd be happy
<sas171> kkathman: directly, i have ppp0 running on startup but there is no iternet access, i get internet only after pon dsl-provider and then i have 2 ppps running (like in the ifconfig  i posted)
<kkathman> Flixor-: I tried crossover also...still wasnt good
<Flixor-> ehm well then we dont run it we shall use the gimp instead for web plublication
<Flixor-> ehm need to go home
<kkathman> sas yes I saw the two. Looks like you arent authenticating
<dandielionous> I don't know why I'm installing wine anyway.
<kkathman> Flixor-: careful out there!
<Flixor-> be back laters in 30 to 45 minutes
<dandielionous> Only reason I want it is for my mavis typing disk and a few things like that.
* sas171 rebooting
<dandielionous> Nancy drew etc.
<kkathman> dandielionous: I dont know either ... usually people install wine for games
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> Well I'm very busy over here one way or another. lol
<dark_suic> kkathman, installing wine for games isn't a good idea, they probably won't work :P
<kkathman> dandielionous: I always try to find an equivalent linux package first, in most cases I have been satisfied :)
<jahshua--> hey can anyone help me out im trying to get mplayer to play a dvd i downloaded in fullscreen ... i tried ..  mplayer -vo xv .. that didnt work .. i also hit f while it was playing but that just made the window bigger but not the screen ..anyone got any other ideas??
<kkathman> dark_suic: yah I know ... just saying thats why alot of people try to install wine :)
<dandielionous> ty kkathman.  I really want to stick with linux also.
<dark_suic> yep :)
<dandielionous> Don't know why I'm installing wine but it may be useful
<Set> for losing hair
<kkathman> dandielionous: I'll give you a very good reference on wine:  http://frankscorner.org
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> I'm checking kkathman .
<nlboy> hmm im stuck with a jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin on my desktop how can i install it ? <im such a newbie :)>
<kkathman> dandielionous: thats a very good site for seeing if things run, and how to get them to run under wine if they can
<dandielionous> Okay ty.
<kkathman> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<dandielionous> I can't even find where I installed it right now.
<dandielionous> Okay I'm finding it.
<nlboy> kkathman, but how can i install it?
<deemo> hey everyone, is there any way you can allow krfb to allow invitations through the terminal?
<dandielionous> oh synaptic is still installing.
<kkathman> nlboy: debs are typically installed using dpkg -i
<nlboy> so i type dpkg -i <filename>
<nlboy> ?
<nlboy> (this is my first time on linux :P)
<kkathman> nlboy: yes
<nlboy> okay thanks
<kkathman> np
<deemo> anyone know how to turn on krfb through the terminal?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: a question. somebody asked from me here in a local chat if he can run KDE software on GNOME i mean for example Krita, Konversation, Kopete?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: if you have both gnome and KDE installed, either programs run in either environment
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: but if somebody uses ubuntu can he or she run Kopete ? In kubuntu I can run Gaim
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: yes, you can be in GNOME and run Kopete just like you can be in KDE and run GAIM
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: as long as you installed the gnome desktop manager
<kkathman> i.e. ubuntu-desktop
<heix> hi
<heix> how upgrade kde3.4 to 3.5
<jpatrick> see topic?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I see, I understand now
<heix> is there any apt-get command?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: can I have both KDE and GNOME?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: yes
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I am asking these sorry because I am a new Linux user formerly known hunika :)
<kkathman> C-O-L-T:  but in a session you can only have one or the other of course
<kkathman> yes I know C-O-L-T
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I see but how? When I start kubuntu I can choose between gnome and kde?
<dark_suic> heix, add the repositories listed there to your /etc/apt/sources.list , and then, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<C-O-L-T> like between windows and kubuntu?
<dark_suic> this repositories--->deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: when you reboot you get a splash page to log in....you choose your Desktop Manager there under "Sessions"
<C-O-L-T>  kkathman: I see, I understand
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: for instance I have Gnome, KDE and XFCE on my system and I can log into any of them
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: but with downloading Gnome I download the programs for it?
<heix> <dark_suic>: tnx
<skript> what's the default password for 'su' ?
<heix> there is no default pass
<visik7> there isn't if you want a root account try sudo -i
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: in a manner of speaking yes.
<dandielionous> You can set a password for su.
<dandielionous> I did.
<kkathman> its not a good idea to enable root, in my opinion
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: and how long is that? And I can see my KDE programs so the things I installed in GNOME if I have both of them?
<skript> so I should just hit Enter when i get prompted for 'password' ?
<visik7> skript: no u should provide your user password (with sudo)
<visik7> and su doesn't work
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: its a bit of time, yes to install the ubuntu-desktop
<dark_suic> skript, you should write your own pass
<dandielionous> kkathman says it's not a good idea to enable root skript.
<dandielionous> But what I did is this.
<skript> aaaah... it worked (userpass+ sudo -i) ... thnx !!!
<dandielionous> sudo password root
<kkathman> dandielionous: I just see no reason to enable it
<visik7> me too
<kkathman> sudo is a superior model
<dandielionous> It can be removed by sudo password -l
<visik7> btw the command is passwd
<kkathman> and provides much more control and security (no matter what that idiot from eWEEK says)
<visik7> kkathman: ahaha you are right :)
<dandielionous> lol I hear kkathman.  I was probably wrong to enable it.
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: my Linux partition is just 7 gygabites, and I have 4 gb free space. I need to know how long is GNOME? 500 mb?
<visik7> C-O-L-T: apt says it
<visik7> C-O-L-T: just run apt-get ubuntu-desktop and it will tell you how many Mb will be used
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: that I dont know to be honest
<dandielionous> passwd might be the command visik7  but password worked.
<kkathman> good point visik :)
<dandielionous> <<<don't know what I'm doing.
<dandielionous> :)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I am asking at #ubuntu
<dandielionous> I'm just fumbling through here visik7 .
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: thanks anyway
<visik7> udo password root
<visik7> sudo: password: command not found
<dandielionous> Well maybe I copy and pasted the first time and took my notes wrong. :)
<dandielionous> Sorry.
<JohnFlux> If I say:   /msg ubotu find somefile please     then it gets confused and looks for "somefile please"
<JohnFlux> could someone fix it so I can be polite to the bot
<JohnFlux> :)
<dark_suic> :P
<dandielionous> I have no idea what happened to wine.
<dandielionous> I installed everything.
<flujan> hi, how can I add a cups printer in kde
<flujan> the web interface doesn't work
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: visik7 gave you your answer....when you type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it will come back and tell your its size :)
<flujan> in other distros... Just starting cups is enought to have my cups server detected
<kkathman> flujan: go through the printer setup
<kkathman> flujan: k-menu, system settings, hardware, printers
<flujan> i'm trying to print throught the adobe acrobat
<dark_suic> dandielionous, kmenu->run command... -> xwine
<flujan> will the lp command work with it?
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: I got it thanks
<dandielionous> Okay ty dark_suic .
<flujan> hum... ok, it works... thanks. :)
<dark_suic> dandielionous, it should be avaible in the k-menu somewhere... (probably under utilities)
<dandielionous> It started.
<dandielionous> I don't have an icon for it under utilities or any other applications.
<dandielionous> I might have to add it to my kmenu.
<dark_suic> don't think so
<dark_suic> i think it installs something, hang on a sec
<nlboy> Hey kkathman what was that site again?
<kkathman> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<nlboy> ah thanks =)
<nlboy> when i want to install kubuntu i have to install on a fat32 right?
<jpatrick> nlboy: ext3
<dark_suic> i was looking...
<nlboy> ok thanks jpatrick
<dark_suic> i think that xwine uninstalls wine...
<nlboy> kkathman: what was the command again (sorry accidently closed konverstaion)
<dandielionous> I found it in etc
<kkathman> nlboy:  sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>
<dandielionous> And in /bin or /bin/share
<nlboy> thanks
<nlboy> nothing happens :S
<dandielionous> I'm checking to see if it will run my Mavis Beacon Typing disc.  If xwine will.
<dandielionous> I'm not sure if it's name is xutilities.
<nlboy> dpkg: error processing sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb (--install):
<nlboy>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<nlboy> the file is on my desktop
<nlboy> do i have to do filepath/file/ ?
<dark_suic> it would be better, nlboy, but are you trying still on the live?
<nlboy> yeah :P
<nlboy> it says i got 2gb free space :S
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> well, you can try to use your hard disk for saving data...
<nlboy> harddisk is all ntfs
<Set> burn it!
<nlboy> omg
<nlboy> its working lol
<dandielionous> It's in usr/bin
<Set> Your system is infected by evil fs
<nlboy> i did it with file path now
<nlboy> lol set
<nlboy> im gonna convert most to fat32 tommorow
<Set> glad it's working for you though
<Set> :)
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<nlboy> but i dont wanna f*** up my windows partiton
<Set> and the crowd goes wild
<Set> nlboy, you did install windows on it, right?
<Set> I think it's probably too late. Sorry :'(
<nlboy> lol
<nlboy> my poor harddisk
* nlboy runs to store and buys a new disk
<Set> make sure it's a seagate
<nlboy> lol
<Set> So, I was thinking of configuring one of my boxes as a server
<nlboy> servers own :P
<nlboy> run a runescape server on it
<Set> running sftp, torrentflux, twonkyvision, FreeRADIUS, mysql and apache
<Set> but I donno what distro to pick
<nlboy> rofl im on a livecd and its downloading 200mb to update some things
<nlboy> 600mb freespace left
<Set> updating a livecd?
<Set> isn't that kind of... useless?
<dark_suic> i'm off (dinner)
<dandielionous> Okay I manually added the short cut for xwine to utilities.
<Set> unless it's a cd-rw ;D
<dandielionous> ty for all your help dark_suic
<nlboy> set it is
<Set> wow coolness
<nlboy> :p
<Set> "writing to disc at 24x"
<dandielionous> Well I'm out of hee for a while.
<dandielionous> here
<Set> best of luck, dandielionous
<dandielionous> Thanks for all the help peoples.
<nlboy> lol set i ment it is useless updating
<nlboy> but it isnt an rw
<nlboy> :p
<dandielionous> I'll be baack.
<dandielionous> lol ty Set
<nlboy> but it gives me something to do instead of just sitting staring at my windows desktop
<Set> nlboy, you could start doing research for me
<Set> finding out what distro I should pick
<Set> what different servers I should go for
<Set> and stuff like that
<nlboy> set --> im a total linux noob
<nlboy> i wouldnt have a clue
<Set> good time to learn it
<Set> ^^
<nlboy> and personally i like abbyss web server
<nlboy> not sure if it is linux compatible
<nlboy> ill take a look for you
<buz> server for what
<Set> sftp and radius, basically
<Set> that's what I'm uncertain on
<nlboy> what is radius?
<nlboy> :D
<buz> openbsd
<buz> after all, sftp comes from those guys
<nlboy> o
<nlboy> o
<nlboy> hmm my pc is lagging
<buz> (technically i think ssh.com was first, but never mind)
<Set> Remote Authentication Dial-In User Service
<Set> buz, maybe it's time for me to try bsd
<buz> bsd is seriously neat for servers
<Set> I'm pretty used to using Debian, though
<buz> too bad there's too little admin mindshare for it
<buz> if linux, i'd use ubuntu server edition ;)
<Set> is it good?
<saint> anyone knows how to get a servers list for Konversation?
<Set> what kind of ftp server
<buz> well it's the same
<buz> openssh of course
<Set> I want a ftp server that lets me do my stuff without too much fuzz and wuzz around it.
<Set> Not building a fort :)
<Set> brb - getting food
<feistel> hi
<feistel> where I can find the Kunbuntu's source files?
<jpatrick> what for?
<feistel> jpatrick: for recompile them
<jpatrick> odd
<feistel> ??
<kkathman> feistel: well, it depends on what you want to recompile
<nlboy2> lol back
<kkathman> feistel: most of the time you'll have to download the source
<nlboy_> wdf
<feistel> kkathman: I need build a new distribution based on Kubuntu
<nlboy_> why is nlboy still in here
<nlboy_> i switched from the live cd to this one
<kkathman> feistel: well have at it :)
<nlboy_> and its still there
<nlboy_> set: http://www.aprelium.com/abyssws/download.php thats a good webserver :p
<kkathman> feistel: this might be a good starting point:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto?highlight=%28Compiling%29%7C%28the%29%7C%28kernel%29
<feistel> kkathman: ubuntu/kubuntu use the Debian's package repository?
<jpatrick> feistel: no
<kkathman> feistel: no it doesnt
<sas171> kkathman: yeah! my internet connection works now... it was the fight.
<kkathman> sas171: excellent!!! good job!
<sas171> do you think i some firewall for my desktop pc?
<sas171> *i need
<kkathman> sas171: I doubt it
<feistel> jpatrick, kkathman, then where I can find all source files of Kubuntu?
<sampan> sas171  unless you are running some sort of server (mail, web, etc.) then most likely no
<kkathman> feistel: I gave you a page up above
<feistel> kkathman: but is only the kernel
<sas171> ok, thx
<sampan> sas171  ubuntu has all outside listening services turned off by default -- so your kubuntu will just drop incoming packets that aren't specifically requested by you
<nlboy_> whats a good size for a linux swap partition and ext3 partition to install kubuntu on
<kkathman> feistel: like I said before, depending on WHAT you are trying to compile, will determine its origin
<feistel> kkathman: packages, KDE, KDE applications, etc
<jarek> gur
<kkathman> feistel: many of those you'll just need to check with their respective pages....ie  KDE.org, kontact, etc
<feistel> ok
<feistel> kkathman: but, other distributions, have repositories of source code. p.e. package.mdk.rpm ---> package.src.mdk.rpm
<nlboy_> whats a good size for a linux swap partition and ext3 partition to install kubuntu on
<kkathman> feistel: yes the same is here...you can search for them using apt-cache search
<feistel> nlboy_: RAM x 2
<sampan> nlboy_  they say yeah what feistel said for swap.  for / i wouldn't go with less than 5-7GB and however much you want (or have?) for /home
<nlboy_> ok
<nlboy_> thanks
<payman> hello
<nlboy_> ill think ill do 2gb swap and 8gb /hom then
<kkathman> nlboy_: the defaults during install are pretty good actually
<Set> nlboy_ mnh nbhg nbnhbn mnjhnm mnh
<kkathman> typically you want a swap equal to your memory or a little more
<payman> good morning starshine! the earth says HELLLLLO
<Set> sorry, cleaning my keyboard
<sampan> lol set
<Set> nlboy_, what I wanted to say, was, it should be enough with 1 GB swap
<sampan> kkathman  what are the defaults for install?  i can't even remember
<payman> wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup
<kkathman> sampan: I think the install does a parse and creates them dynamically
<Set> I wonder if there are servers out there with 1024mb swap
<sampan> ahhh gotcha -- i don't think i ever paid them any attention since i always was doing things experimentally on my own
<Set> replace 1024mb with 1024 kb
<payman> babayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee rooooooooooooooooooooooooom
* kkathman frowns a little at payman ..hmmm
<sampan> can't tell if payman was trying to insult us ... or just spouting something random
<sampan> :/
<kkathman> a little of both probably
<kkathman> kinda silly
<sampan> lol
<nlboy_> i got to go
<nlboy_> cya
<nlboy_> thanks for all the help ppl
<Set> don't go livecd dude
<sampan> gl nlboy_
<nlboy_> set --> i might install it later
<Set> come back :)
<nlboy_> when i convience my parents they can work with linux
<nlboy_> :p
<nlboy_> lol you can always add me on msn? ill pm you my msn address?
<Set> yep ^^
<sas171> i want to configure my xkb options... want ctrl+shift to switch keyboard layout, how can i do that?
<nlboy_> see pm --> :p
<Set> haven't received pm, notice instead
<nlboy_> did u get it now?
<Set> nope. use /notice Set blablabla
<nlboy_> yea i did
<Set> mail it to sns@epost.no
<Set> or whatev :P
<nlboy_> what ever [22:08:39]  -> -Set- real<nospamplx>tha<anothernospamplx>nwi@h<nospam!>otm<toldyouididntwantnospam>ail.com
<nlboy_> there
<nlboy_> just remove everye <nospam> thingy
<Set> omg lol
<nlboy_> and youll find realthanwi@hot--> etc
<nlboy_> cya
<nanda> is there a good howto for enabline wireless internet with kubuntu?
<Set> nanda, get a wlan cable...
<nanda> I am using a laptop, it has wireless in it, I was using it fine with ubuntu and now I have installed kubuntu and want to use it also
<Set> go to system settings
<Set> and enable it
<langplok> kikooo all
<Set> kikoooo
<Set> we have missed you, Sir
<nanda> Set: it is not letting me
<nanda> because I need to instlal the drivers, all I want to know is how to do that
<nanda> saracasm is less than helpful
<Set> no sarcasm here.
<Set> what card do you have?
<nanda> I'm not sure, its built into the machine
<nanda> I have the drivers though
<Set> what are the drivers called?
<nanda> I did it before with ubuntu, but I can't remember how..
<nanda> Set: just a sec, I'll look
<poldo> hi all i have big time trouble with the installation of Kubuntu on my box, the problem is that it stops during the system base install at 6% (dpkg) anyone with an idea ? BTW it was happening with SuSE too.
<sas171> how to configure XKB under (k)ubuntu
<nanda> Set: bcmwl5a.inf  & bcmwl5a.sys
<sas171> ?
<poldo> BTE if i i wait for it it returns an error and stops installing
<poldo> *BTW
<Set> ndiswrapper? I don't know how that works in kubuntu. sorry that I'm unable to help you
<kkathman> poldo do you get any kind of error message?
<sas171> poldo: try to use another copy
<poldo> kkathman, yes i do , something about a dir but i stupidly did not write bit down
<nanda> yeah I used ndiswrapper in ubuntu, I'll look into it
<nanda> thanks
<poldo> sas171, i just downloaded it frrom the mirrors
<kkathman> poldo were you installing Kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<poldo> kkathman, Kubuntu
<sas171> poldo: CD installation?
<poldo> sas171, sure thing
<sas171> poldo: try to use another CD
<poldo> sas171, wel cd that gather things from the repos , you know ... usual install
<sas171> I tryed 3 before i was able to install
<poldo> sas171, if i don't find any other solution i'll try , it might be that the iso is damaged
<poldo> kkathman, any clue?
<kkathman> poldo I this sas171 has a good idea
<kkathman> poldo but are you installing on a new system, with a new disk?
<poldo> kkathman, i'm, installing on an 4 yrs old amd athlon xp 1600 with double boot (win xp + kubutnu )
<kkathman> ahhh
<poldo> kkathman, but suse 9.3 was runnning just fine
<poldo> kkathman, what's ahh about?
<kkathman> ahhh well I dunno poldo.I have installed ubuntu on 3 different boxes, different ages of those boxes and different hardware and neve had a glitch
<poldo> kkathman, well that's kinda conforting :P
<poldo> kkathman, what if i give you the erros.. would you be able to help me?
<kkathman> poldo possibly
<poldo> well i'll be back later
<poldo> thx 4 now
<kkathman> we'd try at aleast
<poldo> =)
<poldo> bbl
<ClayG> I'm cutting my own Cat5e cable, it's a bitch to get them the "connectors" , anyone know a good guide to show an easier/right way?
<dandielionous> Does anyone know how to add categories to kmenu like games.  I would like to add games there.
<dandielionous> In kubuntu.
<dandielionous> Sorry forgot the question mark.
<dandielionous> ?
<Set> I don't remember
<Set> menu editor?
<dandielionous> I've checked the menu editor.
<dandielionous> I can add items.
<dandielionous> And I can add files there.
<dandielionous> New ones I think of.
<dandielionous> But ones that are already show in the menu editor I can't add to my kmenu.
<dandielionous> Like Debian or documentation or games.
<dandielionous> I've tried to google this and looked at the help file.
<dandielionous> Thank-you for answering me Set.
<Set> it's probably something like the files are hidden
<Set> I used to have those problems in Xandros
<Set> my sollution was to just make a 'new' menu by dragging a folder with shortcuts to my 'quick launch' area
<dandielionous> mmmm I would think it would be something easy like just moving it form one side to the other.
<dandielionous> But it doesn't seem to be anyplace to do that.
<Set> make a folder in your home folder
<Set> call it "games shortcuts", or something. make shortcuts to anything you'd like. then drag the folder to the area where konqueror icon and such resides
<dandielionous> I can think of work arounds.
<dandielionous> Are you in kubuntu?
<Set> I'm in Windows right now. still trying to get wpa working in kubuntu
<dandielionous> What is wpa?
<Set> a wireless encryption standard
<dandielionous> Oh I see.
<dandielionous> I had wireless on here.
<dandielionous> Linksys.
<dandielionous> And it didn't work with Mandrake.
<nalioth> Set: what card are you using in kubuntu ?
<dandielionous> So I switched to Netgear ethernet card.
<Set> I refuse to use anything less than WPA-PSK for my wireless network security measures
<dandielionous> Works great.
<Set> nalioth, ipw2200
<Set> dandielionous, I have no problems getting my ethernet cards working in kubuntu. But I will not change my connection habits for any distro :)
<nalioth> Set: try using mac address filtering. wpa is a hit-n-miss proposition on some cards atm
<dandielionous> I was just asking so you could look at what I was talking about.
<Set> nalioth, nalioth, I get wpa-psk working in Xandros. Guess they did something to wpasupplicant :)
<dandielionous> I didn't want to get into a whole discussion about that.
<Set> dandielionous, sorry if I offended you
<dandielionous> No, no I'm sorry if I offended you. :)
<Set> I do tech support for networking devices, so I'm kind of tense when it comes to that subject
<dandielionous> I don't mind talking about it but don't want to offend.
<Set> I'm hard to offend
<dandielionous> :)
<dandielionous> Anyway for me, I already had the ethernet card in my computer so it was no problem to switch back to cable.
<Set> It's a principle thing that I won't be using anything but WPA-PSK or WPA, once I get my radius server up and running.
<dandielionous> Besides the wireless wasn't working that well anyway.
<Set> I can't use ethernet, because of distance
<dandielionous> Too slow.
<dandielionous> I'm just thrilled with kubuntu and will never go back to windows.
<nalioth> Set: perhaps you could grab the source from them?
<dandielionous> But each to their own.
<Set> nalioth, I was thinking about that, but I'm not sure how to step forward about that
<Set> dandielionous, Xandros 4.0 is what I'm waiting for. Kubuntu caught my attention because of KDE 3.5 with webcam support in Kopete
<nalioth> Set: compiling stuff isn't a problem, usually. it's what you do with it afterwards
<dark_suic> i'm back
<dandielionous> Somebody else was telling me about Xandros.
<dandielionous> Yeah dark_suic .
<dandielionous> dark_suic:  do you know how to add items to my kmenu.
<dark_suic> yep
<dark_suic> it's easy :P
<dandielionous> The ones that are in menu edit.
<dandielionous> Already there.
<jessica__> hello-i installed kubuntu yesterday so now i have ubuntu and kubuntu running-my sound is not working on kubuntu can somebody please help me?
<dandielionous> games and toys and stuff.
<dandielionous> documentation, debain
<dark_suic> right click on the item -> edit item
<dandielionous> Okay.
<kkathman> jessica__:  what are you using to try out the sound?
<dandielionous> That's not working in KDE menu editor.
<jessica__> i have it as autodetect right now
<dandielionous> It shows me all the things that should be there but aren't in my kmenu.
<kkathman> jessica__: I mean, how do you know you have no sound
<jessica__> on my system tray the volume icon have an x to it and when i click on it to select a mixer theres nothing on the box for me to select
<jessica__> ohh
<dark_suic> O__o
<jessica__> i recieve a arts message at startup
<Set> debian or ubuntu as a server distro?
<dark_suic> the one you best know, Set
<jessica__> and it says going to default output i think
<kkathman> jessica__:  and what message does it report?
<Set> dark_suic, see, that's the problem. I've used Xandros, Debian and (K)ubuntu for a while, and I find all of them mainly the same... So I'm lost
<jessica__> hold on let me see if i can bring tha tscreen bacl up
<jessica__> for example right now i inserted a audio cd-and when i try to access it it says (could not read /dev/hdc
<dark_suic> kkathman, without having used xandros, i would prefer debian for servers-side
<kkathman> jessica__: well thats definitely a different issue than "sound"
<jessica__> but im worried more about the sound-i hardly play music cds-brb
<dark_suic> wops... i mean set :P
<Set> dark_suic, I guess you're right :) debian rocks
<dark_suic> debian is more easily configurable, i haven't seen kubuntu/ubuntu-s server install
<dark_suic> but i guess that debian would be better
<jessica__> kkathman, this is the message i recieve....error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (permission denied) the sound server will continue, using the null output device
<kkathman> jessica__: can you get to a konsole and do an lsmos
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> lsmod I mean
<jessica__> yes i can go to terminal
<jessica__> what do i look for? i did the lsmod command and what it appears like a list of what i have appeared
<kkathman> jessica__: lets do something different I think.
<kkathman> robotgeek: hey there maybe you can help us :)
<jessica__> o.k im all yours
<robotgeek> what's the matter :)
<kkathman> robotgeek: shes having trouble with sound...
<kkathman> kkathman, this is the message i recieve....error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (permission denied) the sound server will continue, using the null output device
<kkathman> actually she received it :)
<robotgeek> hmm, okay.
<kkathman> I was going to have her open up /etc/devfsd.conf
<jessica__> i was not aware you where talking to me robotgeek im sorry
<robotgeek> jessica__: please open up a console and paste the lsmod output to the pastebin
<robotgeek> jessica__: no problem
<kkathman> robotgeek:  the /etc/devfsd.conf  should have some basic things in it too I reckon
<kkathman> she has no access to her CD it appears also :)
<robotgeek> kkathman: i don't have a /etc/devfsd.conf
<kkathman> ohh ok
<kkathman> hmm
<jessica__> kkathman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6673
<jessica__> there you go the pastebin information
<jessica__> wow is not reading my internal media card reader
<robotgeek> jessica__: okay, the sound modules are loaded. so the problem might be elsewhere
<jessica__> o.k so where do i go to look
<robotgeek> jessica__: hmm, 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<jessica__> o.k i did the command entered my password and the nothing happened back jessica@ubuntu:~$
<jessica__> when i go to kmix under current mixer theres nothing for me to select
<robotgeek> jessica__: it must have said restarting or something
<jessica__> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jessica__> thats the command right?
<robotgeek> jessica__: yes
<jessica__> o.k i just did it again and nothing happened
<robotgeek> jessica__: hmm, okay
<robotgeek> kkathman: where's the sound configure in kde?
<kkathman> robotgeek: k-menu, sysstem settings - personal sound & multimedia
<jessica__> i went to system settings>sound..selected the diffrent mixers and nothing
<robotgeek> jessica__: there should be a test sound server or something similiar
<kkathman> she might need to load xine instead of the default gstreamer...but dont know if that makes any diff at this stage
<kkathman> be sure to "enable" the sound system :)
<kkathman> and set the auto detect
<jessica__> i did a test and the same message i recieve during startup
<robotgeek> jessica__: hmm, i'm no sound guru. and i'm not on my kubuntu machine, i am out of ideas. sorry
<kkathman> jessica__:  just curious, is your sound card on your mobo or a separate pci card?
<jessica__> is a laptop-sounds works fine under ubuntu not under kubuntu so i know is probably something wrong with my kubuntu installation
<jessica__> when i log off kubuntu and go to ubuntu-sound works perfectly
<rosco> someone has feedback about dapper for ppc ? does the touchpad react better ?
<rosco> for a powerbook, I mean
<robotgeek> rosco: hmm, i have an ibook and it works fine
<kkathman> jessica__:  just curious, is your sound card on your mobo or a separate pci card?
<Set> it's a permission problem
<rosco> robotgeek: even the wifi ?
<robotgeek> rosco: yes, even the wifi will work better
<jessica__> on the error message it says (permission denied)
<robotgeek> rosco: it works, but not very stable right now
<jessica__> how can i get permission for it to load?
<Set> does your user have access to audio?
<rosco> robotgeek: thanks
<jessica__> it says ..device:default cant be opened for playback (permission denied) now that i think about it when i logged in under root it was wroking fine-but when i log in under my name it doesnt work so thats where the problem is
<jessica__> but how do i enable access"?
<robotgeek> jessica__: "sudo adduser yourusername audio" , i suppose
<jessica__> evertyime i do a sudo nothing happens i give up-appreciate the help i recieved
<kkathman> jessica__: try #ubuntu
<jessica__> yeah they told me to come here
<kkathman> lol
<nalioth> jessica__: "nothing happening" in the terminal means the command was accepted and run successfully
<robotgeek> nalioth: though alsa generally gives some message
<jessica__> nalioth, the system tray icon have an x to it in red and when i mouse over it it says mixer cannot be found.i double click it i cant select nothing in the drop down mixer theres nothing to select
<sorush20> hi everyone ..
<sorush20> How do I add a command to be run automatically on start up ? like sudo mbmon -ArP 2343
#kubuntu 2006-01-11
<sampan> sorush20  if you make a script with it, make it executable, and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart/  i think that will do it ... but i've never done it, so that's just an (educated?) guess
<sorush20> the script should start with what sh?
<sampan> i think #!/bin/bash
<sampan> just a text file, with that on one line, then your command line (assuming the command is in your PATH), then save it, chmod +x filename  ... then move it into .kde/Autostart/
<sampan> again, for me, that's all just "theory" since i've never done it ... lol ;x
<sampan> actually though, since it's a sudo command, i'm not really sure if that will work
<sampan> pretty sure it won't since the sudo command will be looking for a password input
<sorush20> sampan: thanks I'll ask ubuntu
<kkathman> sampan: the script needs to have that
<kkathman> sorush20:
<kkathman> sorush20 the script has to have that in it at the top
<monster> with kde3.5 the selection box seems to lag really bad
<monster> any ideas how to fix this
<kkathman> sorush20:  then chmod +x
<monster> i think its the transparency on it
<sampan> kkathman  i'm not clear what that means ...
<kkathman> then add it to say the inittab or as sampan suggested
<kkathman> sampan: what do you mean?
<sampan> lol ... i'm not sure what "the script has to have that in it at the top" means ... what is "that"?
<kkathman> what you said earlier #!/bin/bash
<sampan> oh okay :)
<sampan> how does one do a sudo command in a script like that?
<kkathman> then the script has to be placed in something like /usr/bin  or /usr/local/bin  and chmodded to +x
<kkathman> then it can be called from the script
* sampan is definitely not cut out to be a hacker
<sampan> ;(
<TestMAD> is there a way to create a livecd from and install?
<superkaos> hi, anyone know where to get the pgp key needed to verify the iso file you download from www.kubuntu.org
<hawking> I have just installed kubuntu and I need to remove some hotplug files out of it to make it boot and I'll install some drivers but when I try to remove it says read-only filesystem how can i remount it as rw?
<hawking> noone has any idea?
<superkaos> hi, does anyone know where to get the pgp key needed to verify the iso file you download from www.kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> superkaos: that site as well?
<geirhard> hello
<geirhard> sorry if the question is out of place or a little silly, but could someone tell me how to use the "whois"??
<sampan> geirhard  if you do /whois nick  (where nick is a nick of a person on irc) it will show you their connection info nick!identd@hostmask.or.ip and their services name, etc.
<sampan> but that's irc -- if you mean linux then man whois will help you out
<geirhard> OK, but in the world wide web, if i want to know the info of a webmaster domain?
<sampan> geirhard  never used it -- but "man whois" is the manual for it -- looks like a domain name lookup program
<geirhard> ok thank you very much
<superkaos> Hobbsee: couldn't find it there
<Hobbsee> superkaos: did you mean the pgp key, or the md5sum?
<Hobbsee> superkaos: should be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-2/ if you got the dapper flight 2 cds...
<superkaos> the pgp key. There is a pgp signature of MD5SUM in a file named MD5SUM.gpg
<superkaos> thanks I'll try
<Hobbsee> oh, right, yeah
<superkaos> again, the public key doesn't seem to be there either
<superkaos> there is the signature, but not the public key needed to verify it
<nalioth> superkaos: what are you after?
<superkaos> it's kind of weird that the key is not easily accesible, what's the point?
<visik7> why all this distros ? kubuntu ubuntu edubuntu ubuntu-server ? why not a single image that make the user choose what to install ???
* Hobbsee assumes it's the key at http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<superkaos> I simply want to verify the signature of the ISO to make sure it comes from the Kubuntu guys
<superkaos> that's whay they signed the md5sums file in the first place
<superkaos> but then there doesn't seem to be an easy way to check
<nalioth> superkaos: the md5sums file has all the md5sums for each iso image
<nalioth> superkaos: you run md5 /dev/cdrom   or some such to get a md5 and compare
<nalioth> md5sums are not gpg keys
<superkaos> I know, but the md5sums is also signed with a pgp key
<superkaos> haven't you seen the MD5SUMS.gpg file? it contains a signature, it uses a DSA key with ID FBB75451
<superkaos> md5sums is not good enough to check for authenticity
<superkaos> only to make sure that nothing got screwed up during transmision
<TestMAD> how can i turn my kubuntu install into a livecd?
<superkaos> the public key in  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg is not it, that is key ID DD4D5088
<kkathman> TestMAD what would be the exact purpose?
<nalioth> superkaos: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DD4D5088
<nalioth> superkaos: or w/e
<TestMAD> to have the live cd setup with my user acocunt instead of the default
<TestMAD> and have a few apps installed that i use
<superkaos> thanks, I didn't know about keyserver.ubuntu.com. What you said didn't work, but the following did: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys FBB75451
<jahshua--> hey guys i would like to set/up use ethereal.. anyone got any tips? good links? i have absolutely no idea what to do with it
<kkathman> he did say w/e
<nalioth> superkaos: glad you're sorted
<superkaos> thanks! ;-)
<kkathman> jahshua-- you mean you installed it and dont know how to use it?
<kkathman> arent those two things a little reversed :) hehe
<jahshua--> kkathman: i havent installed it yet
<jahshua--> kkathman: im about to :)
* kkathman suggests that jahshua-- ask Uncle Google about ethereal
<RichardC> anyone know of a spyware scanner that will run off a usb thumb drive without needing to be installed?
<seth_k|lappy> RichardC, for Windows?
<RichardC> yes
<seth_k|lappy> RichardC, HijackThis will.
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> thanks
<seth_k|lappy> http://merijn.org
<RichardC> even better
<Riddell> Hobbsee: my key is only used for the kubuntu.org packages, not the CDs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, i stand corrected
<RichardC> alright
<Riddell> visik7: because not all the packages fit on a CD and our different versions are intended to be a fairly complete operating system in themselves
<RichardC> seth_k|appy: know of a virus scanner for windows that works the same way
<seth_k|lappy> RichardC, not a clue, sorry
<RichardC> alright
<hawking> how can i change the network settings in kde? I can't open that window as root
<seth_k|lappy> hawking, you need to upgrade to KDE 3.5. It's a bug.
<hawking> how can i update as I can't connect to internet
<hawking> no way to do it in terminal or some other kind of solution maybe?
<seth_k|lappy> you can change your network settings using 'ifconfig' in terminal
<seth_k|lappy> or if you just need to activate your card, 'sudo ifup eth0'
<hawking> thx I'll try that
<visik7> which fb drivers are compiled in ubuntu kernel ?
<dandielionous> hello
<kkathman> hi there dandielionous ;)
<dandielionous> How you doin'?
<dark_suic> hi dandielionous
<dandielionous> I finally got this machine basically set up.
<kkathman> okie dokies
<dandielionous> I can play a cd.
<kkathman> dandielionous very good!
<dandielionous> But I can't get the stream music to play.
<flujan> hi all
<dandielionous> ty ty I appreciate the good thoughts.
<dandielionous> lol
<flujan> how can I apply a patch to resolve a problem?
<dandielionous> :)
<flujan> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10080
<dandielionous> I fixed the kmenu.
<dandielionous> I found out how to add the other items.
<flujan> I need to apply this patch but I didn't know how.
<dandielionous> I had to install some stuff from synaptic and it installed the other categories in my kmenu.
<dandielionous> So I guess it's just going to take some tweaking.
<dark_suic> cool
<dark_suic> :)
<dandielionous> :)
<dandielionous> I bet ya'll's computers hum.
<flujan> hi... how can I apply a patch?
<flujan> to the pppoeconf
<flujan> ?
<dandielionous> I wish I knew flujan 'cause I would help if I knew how.
<dark_suic> flujan, there is a bunch of text on the "Edit" link on the url you gave, have you tried that?
<dandielionous> Later.
<flujan> i use the command patch /usr/sbin/pppoeconf patchfile
<DaSkreech> seen jriddle
<Riddell> hello DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> seen jriddell
<DaSkreech> Oh hi :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I was just checking about bug 21865
<Riddell> DaSkreech: audio previews work fine for me in breezy
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I'm the owner but I\m not allowed to do anything to it?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What?
<DaSkreech> You mouse over a audio file and it plays?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> .ogg files
<DaSkreech> What type of file?
<DaSkreech> Drat
<DaSkreech> Beat me :)
<Riddell> what are you trying it with?
<DaSkreech> Konqueror
<Riddell> what sound format?
<DaSkreech> ogg wav mp3
<DaSkreech> course I've just noticed that text files are no longer being previewed as well
<DaSkreech> They used to
<DaSkreech> Under View-> previews what do you have checked?
<Riddell> everything
<DaSkreech> As do I
<DaSkreech> Configure Konqueror -> previews
<DaSkreech> Whats Checked there?
<Riddell> everything
<DaSkreech> Then... What?
<Riddell> 5mb files, two tickboxes both ticked
<DaSkreech> Ah ha!
<DaSkreech> Not restarting Konqueror for a few days has implications :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Thanks You can set it as solved
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ok, thanks
<DaSkreech> One less thing on the TODO list :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: quick question about my second issue
<athlon> in konqueror, pressing ctrl-l to switch focus to address bar also erase the address that was there. How do I change that so it will keep the existing address ?
<_die_> ciao
<apollo2011> I had OpenOffice.org2.0 on an old Ubuntu installation, and now I installed it on a new Kubuntu installation and when I create a new database, none of the wizards open...
<sampan> apollo2011 yeah i had that bug -- there was a simple fix (symlink) for it iirc -- try uncle google?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Are you there?
<apollo2011> sampan: is this an (k)ubuntu specific bug?
<sampan> apollo2011  i forgot where i found the fix, but it was on a forum ... took me a while to find it, but it was really easy to fix.  and yeah, i think it was just (k)ubuntu
<apollo2011> ok
<apollo2011> I will throw ubuntu into the search then
<sampan> i'll look too ;)
<sampan> apollo2011  it might even have been openoffice's forums now that i think about it
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> As I understand it Kubuntu has adopted Adept as a gangly little brother
<Riddell> adept is our package manager of choice
<DaSkreech> So if I want to make a sugggestion for adept should I do that directly to adept or to kubuntu
* DaSkreech noddles
<DaSkreech> Wonderful choice
<Riddell> DaSkreech: poke mornfall
<DaSkreech> When mornfall logs on?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: you can suggest it to me too but it's mornfall's program so he's incharge
<Riddell> or e-mail him
<DaSkreech> Understood. Mornfall hangs out here or are there other chans
<NeoFax> Finally got 2.6.14+ck8 and NVIDIA 8178 working!!!  Now to see about 2.6.15+ck1.
<NeoFax> Anyone know why apt is having a hard time dl'ing its Packages.gz files?
<MttJocy> Hi, I have a question, I have been trying to help a friend of mine get ndiswrapper running for his linksys card make is not working the gcc-3.4 packages are installed but it seams the path needs to be exported and it is saying export command not found, any help appreciated thanks
<dark_suic> MttJocy, ask google, i can't help...
<dark_suic> off to bed, bye
<DaSkreech> does adept have a log?
<DaSkreech> So I can see what was installed on a particualr day?
<stefano> Hey guys i know its off topic but i need someone to read a text of mine regarding mistakes and grammar/spelling failures, because english is not my first language. who could do this? it would be about half a page of text if you'd print it. should be someone who is captious =)
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: Use aptitude.  It creates a log.  adept does not.  If you want it to email the maintainer and ask to add that as a feature.
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to use the UPnP support in KTorrent?
<NeoFax> fatejudger: Does your router support this?
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I'm guessing, most routers do
<DaSkreech> NeoFax: ok So If i wanted to delete all the stuff I apt got yesterday I'd have a problem
<DaSkreech> Oh wiat
<DaSkreech> I did it on the command line
<DaSkreech> does apt-get have a log?
<NeoFax> If so, it should be as easy as turn it on on the router and ktorrent will use it.
<fatejudger> NeoFax: no, they just came out with a UPnP plugin
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: No, but you could look at /var/lib/cache/apt/archives with ls -l and weed out all of the files that were downloaded yesterday.  That is if you do not have apt automatically cleaning this folder for you.
<DaSkreech> Ah brilliant :)
<NeoFax> fatejudger: So if your router does not support it it will not work.
<NeoFax> UPnp works by the router receiving a UPnp packet on specific ports and it automatically opening and closing ports based off of the packets coming thru.
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: I meant /var/cache/apt/archives
<fatejudger> NeoFax: right, which would allow a sort of dynamic port forwarding
<fatejudger> NeoFax: most routers support this
<fatejudger> NeoFax: but it doesn't seem to be working
<MttJocy> I personally disabled UPnP and used azuerus which uses only one port, still not sure I would trust something like UPnP
<fatejudger> UPnP is great
<fatejudger> that's just paranoia
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I just checked, my router supports UPnP 100%
<NeoFax> fatejudger: Does your router have logs that you can get to? This way you would be able to dynamically see the ports opening and closing.
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I don't understand why Ktorrent can't detect it
<fatejudger> NeoFax: yeah
<NeoFax> MttJocy: UPnP on a more secure by design system is not that bad.  I wouldn't do it on Windows though.
<MttJocy> Maybe I am simply paranoid then
<fatejudger> NeoFax: the logging on it is weird
<MttJocy> NeoFax, And I aggree with what you said about windows, but I am not sure I would even trust windows in the vacinity of the internet full stop
<NeoFax> How so, fatejudger?
<MttJocy> NeoFax, Do you have any ideas why a kubuntu system my friend has is saying export: command not found and how to get around it, I tried googling and did not see much being useful there in helping get him past this problem, maybe I am a bad searcher but I am not sure
<MttJocy> I always thought export was built into bash so I have no idea how it could be not found
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I just cleared the log and looked at it
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I now see what's going on
<NeoFax> What exactly are you trying to do?
<fatejudger> NeoFax: the torrent port, 6881 is being denied and UPnP isn't working
<NeoFax> fatejudger: So, anything interesting?
<fatejudger> NeoFax: that still doesn't help me get UPnP working though
<MttJocy> NeoFax, Trying to export the new GCC line, I have given him the GCC packages which are installed but ndiswrapper makefile is still saying gcc-3.4 not found
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I think it's blocking the UPnP requests
<fatejudger> NeoFax: it's blocking an ICMP on port 13
<fatejudger> NeoFax: I don't know why I have pinging disabled
<fatejudger> NeoFax: and it's blocking something on port 60704
<NeoFax> fatejudger: So, the UPnP on your router is on and it is denying port 6881?  That shouldn't do that.  You should have an originating packet from your pc on (I am assuming 6881) to the tracker.  The tracker then sends back a UPnP enabled packet to your router and it then opens the ports dynamically based on the trackers needs.
<NeoFax> MttJocy: So, when you do CC=gcc-3.4 && export CC you get the error?
<fatejudger> NeoFax: well it seems like everything is being denied by default since my access list isn't letting anything through
<MttJocy> Actually was doing export CC=gcc-3.4 but yes this is when he got the error
<NeoFax> Have you tried sudo export CC=gcc-3.4?
<MttJocy> Same
<NeoFax> What does locate export say?
* HymnToLife is away: Sleeping
<sproingie> sure he's running bash?
<MttJocy> I just asking him on MSN, this would be alot easier if I could get at the machine
<Hobbsee> MttJocy: why not get him to connect via IRC too?
<sproingie> just typing export should give you lots of output
<NeoFax> Forget locate, it is compiled into bash.
<MttJocy> Hobbsee, Good idea, when he answers msn I will tell him to
<Hobbsee> :P
<sproingie> i bet he's running csh
* MttJocy hates it when he is trying to help people and they stop answering
<Hobbsee> if he has msn, he has internet, whichi means he should have access to an IRC client
<stefano> hey dudes! i got a Lego brick which is heavier than a normal brick, there is a piece of metal built in. how can i express this in english? should i say "with a built in heft"? is that okay?
<MttJocy> sproingie, what is the default in a kubuntu install?
<sproingie> MttJocy: bash
<fatejudger> I just opened up port 6881 on my router and now all the downloads are running great
<MttJocy> Hobbsee, MSN via his other (win) pc
<fatejudger> I don't understand why UPnP isn't working
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<stefano> hey
<stefano> anyone?
<MttJocy> Hobbsee, What was even more great is he needed to download gcc-3.4 from the internet to attempt to compile ndiswrapper so he could use the internet on linux, handy he had another box
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Hobbsee> definetly useful to have another box around somewhere
<MttJocy> I personally think it is rarther stupid not to provide the compler needed to compile kernel modules on the CD
<MttJocy> He is comming to IRC now
<MttJocy> It is a desktop PC with ethernet card, clearly has more patience than I do anyway, I think I would have just gone and fetched an ethernet cable for a desktop and save the hastle
* MttJocy wonders why it allways takes this guy ages to do the simplest things
<Hobbsee> hehe
<MttJocy> Well, don't you though?
<MttJocy> Anyone would think it was me waiting for help from him not the other way around, sooner or later I am going to end up telling him to do it hiself
<heatxsink> hello all anyone in here have saa7134 card?
<hawking> Kubuntu + KDE 3.5 + kernel 2.6.14 :) it's quite nice
<hawking> I still got a problem though...
<hawking> I have got all the multimedia-codecs with automatix but still amarok can't play mp3 files why can that be?
<mebaran151> hey
<sampan> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<mebaran151> I want to synce my phone with my kaddressbook
<NeoFax> Doesn't amarok need the amarok-mp3 deb for it to work?
<mebaran151> it's a windows CE phone, but RAKI doesn't seem to want to recognize it
<hawking> NeoFax oh let me see
<hawking> hmm couldn't find a package like that
<hawking> :/ do you know where I can get it?
<NeoFax> Probably from the ftp.free.fr repo, but if you are in the US you can be breaking the law by doing that.
<KGB> Hi, I am new to kubuntu :)
<xwolf-> join the club
<KGB> heh
<sampan> dues are $25 payable to my paypal account
<sampan> ;x
<NeoFax> Soon we will have free mp3 since fluendo added it to gstreamer0.10
<slikdude2005> Hi I need help w/ WMP54G
<slikdude2005> cuz export command isn't working
<xwolf-> sampan lol
<sampan> lol
<NeoFax> sampan: LOL!
<MttJocy> NeoFax, slikdude2005 is the guy I was telling you about
<hawking> NeoFax : no I am not in US and there is no amarok-mp3 package in that repo
<sampan> hawking, did you follow the restricted formats wiki?
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<sampan> there may be some packages in there that you need to get
<NeoFax> hawking: Give me a minute and I will check my KUbuntu box.
<slikdude2005> ok
<hawking> Neofax : ok thank you
<KGB> is anyone here a mac person when it comes to kubuntu?
<MttJocy> slikdude2005, Give it a min, they can only help 1 persona at a time without being too confusing
<hawking> ok I got it
<NeoFax> hawking: I have the following debs installed for amarok:  amarok;amarok-arts;amarok-engines;amarok-gstreamer and amarok-xine.
<hawking> Neofax : akode-mpeg too right?
<hawking> I installed that registered the plugins and it worked
<NeoFax> hawking:  No, 3.5 removes that file
<NeoFax> slikdude2005: What version of bash are you using?
<slikdude2005> I don't know
<sampan> hawking are you using kde 3.5 or 3.4.3?
<slikdude2005> I'm using
<slikdude2005> Windows dual boot
<hawking> sampan : 3.5
<hawking> why?
<slikdude2005> w/ kbuntu
<slikdude2005> cuz I have all my programs on it
<NeoFax> slikdude2005: Do this at a CLI:  echo $BASH_VERSION
<sampan> hawking: < NeoFax> hawking:  No, 3.5 removes that file
<slikdude2005> ok
<slikdude2005> I will
<sampan> but i'm using 3.4.3 and i'm pretty sure akode-mpeg is what let amarok play mp3s for me
<slikdude2005> btw is there anyway
<slikdude2005> I can run the kubuntu
<slikdude2005> within Windows so I don't have restart everytime
<sampan> but i haven't upgraded to 3.5 so i have no idea if 3.5 changes that or not
<hawking> sampan : yes I just experienced that
<sampan> kk :)
<slikdude2005> ?
<NeoFax> sampan: That is true.  However, if you go from amarok thru ALSASINK in gstreamer you should have the gstreamer mps decoders from ftp.free.fr
<NeoFax> slikdude2005: Yes, with vmware.  You can even get there vmware-player and use that
<slikdude2005> ok
<NeoFax> slikdude2005: CLI=Command Line Interface.  What you may think of as DOS like.
<slikdude2005> but if I have kubuntu
<slikdude2005> already installed
<slikdude2005> ?
<MttJocy> NeoFax, Would that run the ubuntu on the other partiotion though, thought it only used virtual drives
<sampan> neofax  i'll take your word for it -- i'm kinda newb and definitely NOT a sound guru (or a guru at anything other than my phd fields)
<sampan> ;x
<xwolf-> lol
<NeoFax> MttJocy: VMWare is a emulator(so to speak, so damnit don't flame me).
<hawking> hmm so is there no way to make two programmes give sound at the same time?
<slikdude2005> ok
<slikdude2005> so I can't run
<slikdude2005> kubuntu inside windows
<slikdude2005> ?
<MttJocy> Was not intended as a flame, I just did not know if it would run the ubuntu allready installed on another partition
<Snake__> slikdude2005: yes you can
<xwolf-> slikdude2005 dude, i just asked that a few days ago, it just gave me headaches
<slikdude2005> can u though?
<Snake__> slikdude2005: go get a trial of Microsoft Virtual PC 2004
<Snake__> and install it onto that
<slikdude2005> I can just use vmplayer?
<slikdude2005> vmware player?
<slikdude2005> can'tI?
<NeoFax> hawking: Yes, you can with dmix.  The ALSA wiki is your bible for this.
<Snake__> slikdude2005: I don't know, i've never used that
<slikdude2005> but what if its already dualboot
<hawking> Neofax : really?? I never thought that would be possible
<Snake__> slikdude2005: But I do know MS Virtual PC will
<Snake__> slikdude2005: Whats being dualbooted??
<slikdude2005> Kubuntu and Windows
<NeoFax> MS Virtual PC is the same as VMWare.  It will not use a already pre-installed system on another partition.
<Snake__> Ohh I see slikdude2005 ....No theres no way to access kubuntu in windows like that
<NeoFax> Think of it as a .iso file that gets mounted loop in windows.
<NeoFax> Snake__: If you have an ext2 filesystem there is a program to acces the files and look at them.  I wouldn't however, as it is very unstale and you can mess up your inode tables.
<xwolf-> slikdude2005 know what i had to do?
<xwolf-> had to edit xorg.conf to get it working under vmware
<Snake__> NeoFax: Yes, but he wants to run kubuntu in is (I guess) so thats not possible
<slikdude2005> okok?
<slikdude2005> how do I do that?
<xwolf-> it IS working, in fact... but i just found out i won't be able to edit files (or create .php files, for instance) while i'm on vmware, cause that's only a fake thingy
<xwolf-> not an actual boot
<MttJocy> slikdude2005, It wont help you here anyway
<MttJocy> slikdude2005, can't you get on here using your other PC again?
<_gverig> Kopete just crushed on me 4 times in a row. With stack trace, whole nine yards. 1) anybody else saw something like this recently? 2) how can I better analyze wth is going on?
<slikdude2005> ummm
<slikdude2005> here
<slikdude2005> I'll just put another
<slikdude2005> kubuntu
* Snake__ walks offwhile people break their systems
<slikdude2005> on vmware player
<NeoFax> Back in linux infancy(cue Wayne's World doodla, dodla doodla music, dream sequence)  There were linux distros that would install right onto a fat partition.  It is possible to install Kubuntu into a fat partition and run it from there.  You cannot however, run kubuntu from within windows other than as a VirtualPC.
<hawking> anyone who has a kubuntu laptop over here?
<DaSkreech> gverig1: Happens to me all da time
<Snake__> hawking: I run on a laptop
<hawking> Snake__ : what laptop tools do you have?
<Snake__> hawking: What do you mean
<Snake__> In kcontrol?
<NeoFax> gverig1: Use gdb to trace the fault
<gverig1> DaSkreech: It worked fine for me all da time (have not crashed once) and now it can barely log in
<JohnFlux> For some reason I don't have 'cc'.  Should some gcc installer link cc to gcc-4.0  or whatever?
<gverig1> NeoFax: gdb trace does not give me much... Maybe I don't know what to look for.
<hawking> Snake__ I mean are there any handy-laptop tools for kde...for example my fn button and those shortcuts doesnt work
<Snake__> hawking: Ohh....hmmm i'm not sure, I'm on a thinkpad, all my buttons except Shift + Numlocked work
<NeoFax> JohnFlux: If you update to kernel 2.6.14 you will need gcc-4.0.  Also, you may have apt-got updated to 4.0 by mistake.
<NeoFax> hawking: Use KLineak to configure your fn buttons
<DaSkreech> NeoFax: Is there an easy way to sort by time
<hawking> NeoFax : E: Couldn't find package KLineak
<NeoFax> I don't really know in CLI, but in KDE you can sort by the date field and it takes time into account.
<hawking> what do you kde people use instead of synaptic?
<DaSkreech> NeoFax: I/m getting times all the way back to a year before I installed this computer so that not what I\m looking for
<gverig1> NeoFax: For the most part it just says (no dubugging symbols found)
<Snake__> hawking: Adept, and apt-get
<NeoFax> hawking: adept
<NeoFax> gverig1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gdb
<hawking> Neofax : do you know where I can get klineak... it doesn't seem to be in repos and couldn't find smth satisfying in google
<Snake__> NeoFax: I am to am intrested in it..
<NeoFax> hawking: Sorry to say, but Ubuntu repos do not have klineak.  You can either get it from debian's repos(run risk of incompatibility) or using checkinstall w/ source to create your own deb.
<hawking> NeoFax : I see
<Snake__> NeoFax: where can I get  the source
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: That's weird.  You should have the date that the file was downloaded.  Is your time correct on the system?  Do you use ntp to set your clock?
<Sgep> How do I fix this?
<Sgep> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/492830
<DaSkreech> NeoFax: Yes but it was installed from CD
<NeoFax> Download the gpg key and add it to apts keyring
<DaSkreech> Maybe it pulled the dates from the CD?
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: That is why.  Why don't you comment out the cd and use the net?
<gverig1> NeoFax: I know what gdb is (not that I am an expert). KDE shows gdb stack when an app crashes. Do you suggest taht I start Kopette under gdb? Will I get more info then stacktrace that way?
<DaSkreech> NeoFax: I am using the net
<NeoFax> gverig1: Sorry if I made it sound like you don't know.  I am not familiar enough with gdb.  That is why I thought the wiki would help you.  I do know that people use it to debug crashes for software.  Again sorry!
<gverig1> NeoFax: No, no problem. You seemed like you could give some more detailed instructions so that's why I asked :)
<gverig1> NeoFax: NP at all
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: So, comment out the cd and grab everything from the net, unless you have a small bandwidth pipe or pay per minute.
<NeoFax> gverig1: Wish I could.  I would love to know why some of my programs crash as well.  Normally in kde what I do is once I have a program setup to how I like it. I make a backup of its config files and such.
<NeoFax> So, when it crashes I just delete the crashing config files and load the backups.
<DaSkreech> And kopete goes boom again
<xwolf-> get gaim
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee_away: HI
<DaSkreech> Oh :-(
<hawking> how can i configure my all apps to use ALSA?
<xwolf-> what's alsa?
<DaSkreech> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<xwolf-> riiiiight
<DaSkreech> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<sampan> "advanced" is a -RELATIVE- term
<sampan> <_<
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> >_>
<sampan> >_>
<NeoFax> hawking: Most will by default.  Some games and such will not as they were coded for OSS(flash, realplayer)
<hawking> I see
<DaSkreech> NeoFax: They were coded for OSS?
<NeoFax> sampan: If you ever listened to linux music back when all we had was OSS, you would be calling it advanced.
<DaSkreech> Oh that OSS I read it as Open Source SOftware
<kosh> alsa is very nice
<sampan> neofax  yeah, i've heard tales of how bad and difficult to configure it all was.  it's come a long way, but ... still has a way to go too -- it's a 'relative' term :D
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: Alot of programs were and still are to this day.  Some code to OSS for cross compilation to other platforms as it is very easy to code too supposedly.
<DaSkreech> What happened to openAL?
<kosh> openal runs on top of alsa,oss etc
<kosh> and it still exists just fine
<kosh> actually some windows games use it also
<DaSkreech> UT!
<NeoFax> sampan: Don't disagree one bit.  dmix should be default along with dsnoop.  It should have multi input/output capability from the get go.  Multi card rigs should be easier to setup. USB audio should be on the fly default to card 0.
<kosh> however if my card supports hardware mixing then those things should be disabled
<NeoFax> DaSkreech: openAL is kinda like arts/ESD/jack/MAS  it is a sound daemon.  ALSA is not only a sound daemon but also the glue that writes straight to the hardware.
<Hobbsee_away> hey DaSkreech - i'm still away
<kosh> umm openal is a way to describe 3d audio
<kosh> like opengl for audio essentially
<kosh> I have to admit I have not used a soundcard that did not support hardware mixing in about 7 years now
<NeoFax> kosh: Not true, I would like to have them as some hardware mixed cards do not do multi(AC3) hardware mixing.  They do quadraphonic or less.
* DaSkreech grins atta Hobbsee_away
<kosh> NeoFax: then it should have a database of pciid then and decide to use dmix etc based on that information
<NeoFax> USB audio cards do not have hardware mixing
<kosh> NeoFax: if I have a card that can do 128 mixing at a time then why should I use another thing to do that mixing which will just slow down my system and add lag to the audio?
<NeoFax> Still, I would prefer hardware mixing for say the front two speakers and software for the rear instead of hardware mixed pump the same sound to all four speakers.
<kosh> I have a 7.1 sound setup
<NeoFax> kosh: You can disable dmix and dsnoop in the config, just like I do to enable it.
<kosh> and with amarok I use xine for 7.1 output
<kosh> my point is that the system should just choose the best option
<kosh> and it can do that based on pciid or something similar
<hawking> my laptop gone crazy with kde :/ it says LCD on and LCD off  every 5 seconds or so
<hawking> why may that be?
<kosh> I should not have to turn it on anymore then you should have to turn it off
<kosh> hawking: on a webpage?
<hawking> nope just overall
<kosh> oh wait wrong message I was thinking of accesskeys on off message
<NeoFax> hawking: ACPI?
<ffrnk> anyone have any guesses why kubuntu is painfully slow on a VIA C3?
<hawking> neofax : acpi what?
<NeoFax> Gotta go!  Back is starting to hurt
<hawking> neofax : or what do u mean?
<NeoFax> When you close the laptop this send s an ACPI signal to the kernel.  Your laptop could have a badly written ACPI rom that does this.
<hawking> hmm so why didn't it happen on gnome then?
<hawking> neofax : actually there is an asus-acpi module that knoppix used
<hawking> hmm I found an asus-laptop-extras package
<NeoFax> gnome may not be configured to show ACPI faults.  Gnome probably wouldn't with their hitleristic view on desktops.  This is something that the root(sysadmin) would be monitoring and fixing not a desktop user.
<NeoFax> BTW ASUS has some of the worst ACPI roms on the planet.
<Hobbsee_away> DaSkreech: i'm baaaaaaaaack!
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee_away :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<hawking> neofax : I ee
<hawking> see*
<DaSkreech> Ha got you first
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I have a super strange problem
<Hobbsee> what's that?
<DaSkreech> Much easier than my Audio preview problem :)
<Hobbsee> oh good
<DaSkreech> I want to remove some progams I installed yesterday
<DaSkreech> Which is the short statement of the problem
<DaSkreech> Long statement is that the debs in the cache all seem to have been installed at least September of last year and some from a year before I installed Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> So is there either a) a log of installs that I can see or b) A simple way to list by last accedd time so I can find out the most recently used debs
<FliesLikeABrick> is there any way to get hibernate to show up as an option on my log out menu?
<hawking> lol my laptop model is not supported
<FliesLikeABrick> i've got 4 machines here with kubuntu, all of which i know hibernate fine in ubuntu and other OSes, but no visual option to do so here in kubuntu
<ffrnk> isn't ext3 less CPU intensive then reiser
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: history, maybe?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Huh?
<Hobbsee> as in, history to see what you went and installed yesterday
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: That doesn't work quite as well
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Like build-essential
<DaSkreech> Thats a load of stuff right there but my apt-get remove build-essential doesn't do very much
<Hobbsee> hmm
<Hobbsee> no, you'd need to use aptitude for that
<DaSkreech> If I apt-get remove build essentials it would remove all the things it depends on?
<DaSkreech> Aptitude sorry
<kosh> if you remove a program then everything that depends on that program will be removed
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> Build-essential depnds on things nothing depends on it
<DaSkreech> At least I hope nothing depends on it
<kosh> then removing it won't remove anything
<kosh> apt-cache show build-essential
<kosh> oh wait you can't tell from that nevermind
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> It has a sepends line
<DaSkreech> I can redirect it to a file and grep stuff from it
<DaSkreech> Course that doesn't help with the qt/x/kde libs
<DaSkreech> Though I guess I can go through my history and get that
<DaSkreech> Oh.
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> Beautiful
<DaSkreech> I had a power cut today so I have no history of yesterday
<DaSkreech> How are you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> happy :)
<DaSkreech> Oh ? How so?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Not that you are normally morose :)
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: got a package into ubuntu repositories for dapper :)
<mebaran151> how do I sync my Windows CE phone in kde
<DaSkreech> rice!!
<mebaran151> Raki doesn't seem to recongnize it
<mebaran151> but I can view it using the kioslave
<DaSkreech> kosh: So it seems that the packages must remain
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: which package?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ksudoku
* DaSkreech laughs
* Hobbsee has never played a game of sudoku in her life!
* kosh hands Hobbsee a cookie
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee happily munches cookie
<ffrnk> how do i get firefox for i386 and not i686 since i have a c3
<ffrnk> apt-get gets the 686 one, at least that what it shows up when i goto the help on firefox and check
<kosh> and does that not work?
<ffrnk> well seems super slow
<ffrnk> and well a c3 isn't a true i686
<ffrnk> works but i think it may be causing problems
<ffrnk> just trying to install it and take winxp off, but xp ran faster which doesn't make sense
<hawking> everytime I try to restart the computer the screen goes dark and then returns to KDE again saying "couldn't speak with kdelauncher" why can that be?
<Yako-_-> buenas
<Yako-_-> alguien sabe que version del kde y version del kernel tae el kubuntu
<xwolf-> hallo
<Yako-_-> ?????????????'
<xwolf-> Yako-_- kde 3.4.3
<Yako-_-> ok
<Yako-_->  version of kernel tae kubuntu
<xwolf-> 2.6.12.6
<Yako-_-> ok
<Yako-_-> thanks
<xwolf-> cuando quieras :D
<Yako-_-> jodeer
<Yako-_-> y yo a matarme a traducir en el google
<Yako-_-> XDDDD
<xwolf-> haha
<Yako-_-> xwolf esas versiones vienen en la version de kubuntu 5.10 no
<Yako-_-> ??
<xwolf-> si
<xwolf-> breezy
<Yako-_-> oye y sabes que tal va con las tarjetas nvidia
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Yako-_-> por que comwentas que en mandriva debian etc queda congeladas las x
<Yako-_-> ok
<xwolf-> Yako-_- no soy tan experto
<Yako-_-> ok
<xwolf-> vete a kubuntu-es y talvez te ayudan
<Yako-_-> ok
<Yako-_-> gracias
<sambagirl> chao
<sambagirl> does kubuntu affect network sluggishness for windows?
<sambagirl> let me ask again
<sambagirl> i noticing bad performance on my windows computer now. i had connectoin of a open link i guess with a drive on the desktop of kubuntu. you think this is causing the sluggishness on the windows machine?
<fatejudger> does KTorrent generally suck up 100,000 mb of RAM?
<fatejudger> nobody knows?
<sampan> 100gigs?
<sampan> i would guess that's not quite normal
<fatejudger> lol
<sampan> but not having 100GB of ram installed, i can't say for sure ;)
<fatejudger> sorry, wrong number
<fatejudger> kb
<fatejudger> does that help?
<fatejudger> all I really need is someone who can tell me how much KTorrent uses on average
<sampan> that's 100 mb?  not sure if that's normal -- but maybe depends on how large the torrent files are
<fatejudger> it's a gig
<fatejudger> it seems very abnormal
<fatejudger> I don't think even azureus uses that much
<fatejudger> it could just be a bug
<fatejudger> a memory leek
<fatejudger> *leak
<sampan> seems high to me -- but i've not used ktorrent much (it kept stalling on torrents that bittornado would open just fine, so i finally ditched it)
<fatejudger> you have to forwards a port
<fatejudger> *forward
<fatejudger> then it works fine
<sampan> even without a router?
<fatejudger> hmm, that's really strange
<fatejudger> they fixed a bunch of that stuff in 1.1 and 1.2
<fatejudger> I'm using svn right now
<fatejudger> and I know it's a little buggy since their latest release is a 1.2 RC1
<fatejudger> a release candidate
<sampan> oh, maybe i'll give it another try next time i need to bt -- i've not had to use bt much since breezy was released
<fatejudger> probably would fix things if I downgraded
<sampan> but a gig of ram for a bt client seems high to me
<fatejudger> but there are so many cool new features
<fatejudger> 100 mb
<fatejudger> not a gig
<fatejudger> the torrent is a gig
<fatejudger> I just don't have that much RAM, only 256
<sampan> oh ... hrmmm ... i dunno what's avg ... 100 mb might be 'normal' if the pieces are fairly large
<fatejudger> I was one of the stupid people that thought RDRAM was going to be the next big thing
<fatejudger> what a stupid mistake that was
<fatejudger> I can't even upgrade now
<sampan> :/  predicting direction of tech innovation is about like predicting tomorrows stock market
<fatejudger> I don't ever remember it being this bad
<sampan> who knew beta was gonna fall to vhs?
<fatejudger> I think it's just svn
<fatejudger> beta had no pornos
<sampan> hahaha
<sampan> porn = the key to technical innovation
<sampan> follow the porn and you'll never go wrong!
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> you should start investing in HD pr0n
<fatejudger> KTorrent keeps on sucking up more and more RAM
<fatejudger> it HAS to be a memory leak
<fatejudger> it's up to 110,000 kb now
<fatejudger> omg
<sampan> if it's going up steadily it would seem so
<fatejudger> I see what's going on
<fatejudger> it's downloading them damn file to my RAM!
<fatejudger> *the
<sampan> O_O
<fatejudger> WTF!?
<sampan> email author: you need a "save torrent to disk" option! ;x
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I told it to save it in my home dir
<sampan> what happens when you run out of RAM+swap?
<fatejudger> crash
<sampan> eeep
<fatejudger> that's what happened last time
<sampan> ouch
<fatejudger> and I didn't know what went wrong
<fatejudger> the computer just flat out locks up
<fatejudger> damn, I'm going to have to downgrade
<fatejudger> I'm going to miss all of the cool features
<fatejudger> *sob*
<fatejudger> whoosh
<fatejudger> RAM released!
<fatejudger> maybe the official release candidate will be fine
<fatejudger> I got the svn
<sampan> file a bug report and it should get corrected
<fatejudger> yeah, that is if someone hasn't done it already
<sampan> someone has to be the first to report it
<sampan> a confirmation of the problem can't hurt the developer
<fatejudger> looks like it was a bug before
<fatejudger> and it got reopened
<fatejudger> hmm, it looks like the official one may not have this memory leak problem
<SlimG> sorry for interupting in your chat, i was wondering if someone knows if the kubuntu (kde) translation will be moved over to rosetta (launchpad.org)?
<ffrnk> is the a how to for windows codec setup?
<SlimG> ffrnk: what media player are you using?
<ilba7r> !restricted formats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<ilba7r> ffrnk,  read ubotu link
<ffrnk> well play wma files and the sort
<ilba7r> and as an alternative you can try the free formats
<ilba7r> !freeformats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, totally, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<ffrnk> thanks i'll remember to bookmark it this time... i always forget
<elektronaut_> hm.. where did kvim go?
<flosoft> is there a way to icecast streams?
<fridge> MAGIC
<flosoft> ???
<fridge> I've not done it, but I'd imagine that you'd install the icecast server and configure it to stream whatever source you want
<ffrnk> so how to fix major lagg in video on wma playbacks?
<fridge> ffrnk: what program are you using to play the wma file?
<fridge> mplayer?
<ffrnk> ya tried that
<ffrnk> since kaffine doesn't work
<ffrnk> argues that the correct things aren't installed
<ffrnk> i would think a 800mhz machine wouldn't have any problems with playback
<ffrnk> can't even get dvd's to play
<ffrnk> pretty sad
<DaSkreech> I would think that a 1Ghz machine would be needed for smooth DVD playback from software
<DaSkreech> Thats about the time that Hardware decoders for DVDs died
<ffrnk> humm ya maybe.. i wouldn't know
<ffrnk> i'll let you know if i still have an issue when i get it all setup on my x64 x2
<ffrnk> i'm just having a killer time enough with my older computer
<kairu0> hey all
<nlboy> hey ppl
<nlboy> is it possible to install kubuntu on a hd, and only let it boot when i put a kubuntu cd in the drive
<nlboy> does anyone know that?
<TooSad> hi
<TooSad> i have installed mplayer-k6 but i heard audio non very well
<TooSad> why?
<ilba7r> !codec
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<ilba7r> !wincodec
<ubotu> ilba7r: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<penguinzdr> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, totally, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Snifffurt> hello
<jpatrick> morning Snifffurt
<Snifffurt> since last night, I get the error MsgBox "Error: Mime Type not available: application/octet-stream". What could this be?
<jpatrick> hmm
<Snifffurt> I did change the proprietys for the *.par2 and *.PAR2 filetypes. Probbably it has to do something with this
<Snifffurt> But after remooving it it did not get any better now
<hawknig> what debian repositories can i use for kubuntu?
<Snifffurt> I realy don't have a clue how to determine now where this comes from
<jpatrick> hawknig: any deb-src ones
<hawknig> jpatrick : so using this (deb ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main) is a bad idea??
<jpatrick> I think so
<jpatrick> why use stable?
<hawknig> jpatrich : Why not?
<hawknig> W: GPG error: http://ftp.tr.debian.org sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<hawknig> how can i fix this?
<penguinzdr> omg i have 40 secs lag
<viviersf> hawking, import that key , and if that url breaks things, dont come running to this channel
<hawknig> viviersf : how can i import it?
<viviersf> erm
<jpatrick> hawknig: because Ubuntu is stable Debian unstable
<viviersf> jpatrick, erm not becoz of that
<jpatrick> viviersf: wasn't talking about the key
<hawknig> you guys can tell me a repository to use?
<viviersf> hawking, for what ?
<jpatrick> what use the Ubuntu ones
<nlboy> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<viviersf> and jpatrick  he was talking about importing the keys
<hawknig> viviersf : well I need a debian repository to get some laptop tools and klineak
<viviersf> hawking, uncomment the ones in the ubuntu sources.list :/
<hawknig> klineak isn't in ubuntu repos
<nlboy> what is the command to install *.deb? something like kpdg -i <filename> ?
<jpatrick> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<viviersf> dpkg -i name.deb
<nlboy> k thanks jpatrick and viviersf
<nlboy> im playing around alittle on kubuntu in a VMware workstation
<BigKahuna> I have a password protected rar file but Im not sure where to specify the password before attempting to extract...
<BigKahuna> by default Ark opens the file and allows me to attempt the extraction...
<BigKahuna> but then falls over near the end because the fle is password protected.
<BigKahuna> how to extract files from an .rar archive?
<jpatrick> using Ark?
<gberry> c qualcuno?
<moret> hi all
<Den> !tell Den about ntfs
<hawknig> anyone can tell me a debian repo to use?
<Chousuke> Can't play sound in KDE. weirdish.
<Kubuntu2396> Can anyone tell me what is a good prok to use as a proxyserver with Kubuntu
<hawknig> I run kubuntu on a laptop and every 5-6 seconds a window like thing pops up saying "Display Changed: LCD on" or "Display Changed: LCD off" nothing happens to LCD but it keeps spamming what may be the reason?how can i get rid of this?
<hawknig> :/
<hawknig> no ideas?
<alejandro> uhmmm hi!
<Splinter> hello
<alejandro> i just installed kubuntu and it seems that kate is crashing everytime!
<alejandro> i got: "kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed."
<alejandro> I thought maybe someone here knows how to solve that problem
<jpatrick> alejandro_: what KDE is this?
<Splinter> Alejandro, i just installed my Kubuntu yesterday and Kate works fine here.
<alejandro_> wait
<Splinter> what release did you install of Kubuntu?
<alejandro_> lastest
<alejandro_> just downloaded the iso yesterday
<alejandro_> and made a dist-upgrade
<Splinter> hmm, i have not dne a dist-upgrade i ran Adept and upgraded everything
<Splinter> The only problem i have is the mouse pointer gfx is messed up in kdm and Firefox 1.5
<alejandro_> dne?
<Splinter> done :) sorry
<Hobbsee> Splinter: there's a howto on ubuntuforums.org that fixes this
<Hobbsee> !+firefox
<ubotu> hmm... firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation. For firefox 1.5, look at !firefox1.5
<Hobbsee> grr
<alejandro_> well, the dist-upgrade went ok, but still crashes...
<Splinter> try running Adept and look for upgrades for Kate, i don't know if it will help but worth a shot.
<Hobbsee> Splinter: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78961&highlight=mouse+firefox
<Splinter> Cheers Hobbsee, i'll see if i can find it
<Hobbsee> what's the problem with kate?
<Splinter> thanx :)
<Hobbsee> Splinter: use the second solution, it's realy simple
<Splinter> my mousepointer in firefox and kdm looks like a barcode.
<alejandro_> Hobbsee: it crashes everytime
<Hobbsee> use kwrite instead
<alejandro_> whats the point...I want to use kate (no, I'm not childish ;) )
<alejandro_> using 'kdesu -c "kate /etc/apt/sources.list" ' works fine thou+
<alejandro_> $ kate -v
<alejandro_> Qt: 3.3.4
<alejandro_> KDE: 3.4.3
<alejandro_> Kate: 2.4.1
<alejandro_> plop! sorry
<alejandro_> i was trying to paste and then edit the lines, sorry
* Hobbsee never did find kate terribly stable
<pinucset> one think, i'm trying to submit a bug but in doesnt works after i click to continue after selection my OS
<pinucset> (http://bugs.kde.org)
* Splinter thinks Kate is to slow to start :)
<Splinter> Hobbsee, 2nd solution to the mouse issue for Firefox worked perfectly, thank you!
<Hobbsee> Splinter: no problems :)
<Splinter> was abit annoying trying to browse with a "barcode" :)
<Hobbsee> hehe very true
<Splinter> but i guess this sulution does not help in kdm?
<pinucset> when i submit a bug it says: couldnt connect at http://bugs.kde.org/wizard.cgi:
<pinucset> :S
<pinucset> where can i say the bug? its important...
<Hobbsee> pinucset: works here...
<hawknig> when I open amarok it says Gstreamer Error ALSA device default is used by another process. How can i prevent this from happening I mean can't two programmes give sound at the same time?
<pinucset> Hobbsee after selecting that i use Linux and saying my gcc version it starts downloading and finaly it says this error :S
<Hobbsee> hmm
<jpatrick> hawknig: sudo killall arts
<hawknig> jpatrick : arts: no process killed
<jpatrick> do you have the sound system enabled in System Settings?
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> last day on the job.. so i'll see when i can get on irc next ;)
<aftertaf> <Big Arnie mode> I'll be back </Big Arnie mode>
<Hobbsee> yay!
<aftertaf> :)
<jpatrick> ...packaging hell...
<hawknig> jpatrick yeah
<jpatrick> hawknig: I'm trying to build one
<Hobbsee> hehe poor jpatrick
<jpatrick> I've never used cdbs
<Hobbsee> ah, and then trying to.  I havent either, i'm very new to all of this lol
<hawknig> I just want to know how I can configure ALSA so that two programmes can play sound at the same time...
<hawknig> how can i do that?
<sambagirl> whiat is the kubuntu off topic channel name?
<asraniel> does anyone know a good kde application that can capture videos from my tv card? kdetv is cool, but i cant save a film
<flujan> exit
<TooSad> hi
<TooSad> who use kvideoencoder?
<TooSad> $ kvideoencoder
<TooSad> QFile::readLine: File not open
<TooSad> Segmentation fault
<TooSad> who can help me?
<hawknig> any kubuntu laptop users around?
<Hobbsee> hawknig: yes, more detail?
<hawknig> Hobbsee : sometimes I get a window saying "Display Changed : LCD On/Off" it just pops-up and then closes.It happens more often sometimes.I just can't figure out why it occurs and how I can fix
<Hobbsee> a hotkey that switches lcd on or off that you're hitting, maybe?  Not a clue
<hawknig> how can i configure my hotkeys?
<hawknig> Hobbsee: how can i configure my hotkeys?
<Hobbsee> in system settings? i think?
<hawknig> hmm lemme see
<dark_suic> systemsettings -> international & Accesibility (or something like that)
<TooSad> how can i repair a segmentation fault?
<Raztafari> i've just fired up Kubuntu LiveCD ( DVD ), but only get 640x480, i have a Nvidia geforce 6800 LE gfx card. but didnt get the drivers to work yesterday, is there something else i can do?
<mcquaid> hello, i can't seem to change file permissions in konq without getting an error
<mcquaid> it still does it, but just gives error: with the file location
<mcquaid> but i can't do multiple files because of the error
<trekkor> how do i make mp3's playable in kubuntu?
<CGA> hi all
<Xemanth^> trekkor: dude, at least my kubuntu didn't need any tricks
<Xemanth^> trekkor: maybe sudo apt-get install mpg123
<_bubba> mine needs a few ....LoL
<_bubba> but so far overall I am very very impressed with it
<Xemanth^> at least xmms played all my mp3s without tricks :)
<_bubba> yeah thats about all I still need to get going is multimedia apps
<CGA> *anyone* had problems with the install of Kubuntu 5.10? i'm having troubles.
<_bubba> well that and find a sure enough replacement for MS Office
<_bubba> no not with the install, what kind of problems
<Xemanth^> openoffice2 ?
<_bubba> oo2 is nice but its not very feature rich, I would like to try out Suns Star Office
<CGA> _bubba, it fils at system base installation and returns this error: System installation error: debbotstrap failed with an error (2) check /target/var/log/bootstrap for details. but i didn't manage to check that
<CGA> *fails
<_bubba> let me see if i can find something on it, i havent seen that before
<CGA> ok thx
<CGA> _bubba, btw someone told me that he had some probs with installing and had to change 3/4 cds before succed
<CGA> this was yesterday
<CGA> in this very channel
<_bubba> i have seen cds (any ISO really) fail if they burned at a high speed
<CGA> uhm.. i might try to burn one at low speed though
<CGA> but wanna understand this error too
* CGA brb please use my nick when you talk to me so i can see the message straight away-- i'm also chatting s/w else
<_bubba> CGA is this on a notebook?
<_bubba> if so check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75430
<CGA> _bubba, noppe, is on a 4 yrs old amd athlon xp 1600 , thx for that anyway
<CGA> i'll checfk it out anyway
<_bubba> CGA so far we have installed Kubuntu on 3 machines, the intial install has gone very well, a few things to work out but overall it works well it is worth the effort
<CGA> _bubba, yes i agree && i 've used kubuntu warty and ha no probs, just can't understand why this is giving troubles
* CGA goes away -- bbl && thx for help
<xaxxon> amarok doesn't work .. it won't properly scan for my mp3s (never seems to find them) and when I point it at a stream, it buffers, then buffers again, then buffers again...
<xaxxon> but xmms plays fine
<visik7> amarok get also .zip .rar .fsck if I give to it a dir
<visik7> not only mp3 ogg <all_supported_format>
<xaxxon> I name all my playlists playlist.fsck
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<xaxxon> kubuntu isn't very impressive so far :(  doesn't install with most of the stuff I use.. doesn't seem to do sound very well, and the installer would be an embarassment 5 years ago
<Ti_Uhl> what repository do i have to add to be able to install the w32codecs package ?
<_bubba> i used the automatix package to install the w32 codecs
<Ti_Uhl> anyone ?
<Ti_Uhl> _bubba: and what repository's does it add ?
<Ti_Uhl> and can i use automatix with kubuntu ?
<_bubba> i dont know  and yes you can there are versions of it for both ubuntu and kubuntu
<Ti_Uhl> and where can i find automatix ?
<stn> wget -c http://mplayer.ethz.ch/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<_bubba> if you search for it on ubuntuforums.org you will find it
<stn> wget -c http://mplayer.ethz.ch/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<stn> Descargalo por console
<_bubba> nice where do you untar it to?
<_bubba> when i fullscreen a video or dvd the picture stays the same size only the window gets larger, anyone have this problem?
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Tm_T> o  k
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: we are all missing you
<vert> !seveas
<ubotu> seveas is, like, totally, a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Aapzak> hi guys, I'm working and need a quick KDE answer, anyone willing to help me out?
<Aapzak> I need to set environment variables, which need to be used in apps I start from the menu
<Aapzak> kdesvn works fine from the shell, but not from the start menu, I have this in my .profile: SVN_SSH="ssh -i /home/<username>/.ssh/id_rsa_subversion"
<NPC_Crys> what is the program I have to use to edit the sudoers list?
<sproingie> visudo
<NPC_Crys> thank you
<NPC_Crys> visudo /etc/sudoers right?
<NPC_Crys> nm
<NPC_Crys> So I don't actually have to add people to this, right? I could just make them part of the admin group.
<Aapzak> visudo
<Aapzak> no filename
<NPC_Crys> Yeah. I figured out how to edit it
<Aapzak> k
<Aapzak> add groups, like %wheel
<NPC_Crys> But I don't really have to edit it to add make it so people can sudo su, do I? I can just add them to %admin while in kusers
<vert> Aapzak: good question.. maybe kde does not spawn a bash shell and so does not read your .profile... but dunno where to set the var for kde specificly
<NPC_Crys> Cya.
<Aapzak> NPC_Crys: I'm not familiar with the Kubuntu admin groups in sudoers
<Aapzak> hmmz
<Aapzak> vert: it works when I start konsole
<Aapzak> and in konsole type kdesvn, so at that point my .profile is being read.
<Aapzak> but launching from the KDE menu does not invoke .profile I think
<vert> Aapzak: yup
<Aapzak> lemme try kde-devel
<Aapzak> no answer in kde-devel, got no more time, gt run. ciao!
<syl> hi
<britt> hello
<britt> ^^
<britt> hmm,isnt anybody here? xD
<AnObfuscator> Can anyone recommend a good wireless USB adapter with good linux support?
* Tm_T doesn't have anything wireless
<DevGet> Hi! Is KDE 3.5 in breezy stable?
<laser_tk> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<syl> hi... i want to get ksocrat-data package from multiverse but apt-get can't find it there though i can see it in Packages.gz file
<andreas_> hi! using kubuntu dapper, how can I make fglrx work?
<andreas_> hehe
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<_mac> yop
<noodz> hey, i tried to install a theme and now kde freezes on the last part of the loading screen, "Restoring Session"... how can i manually edit it back to the default theme so it will load?
<jjesse> is there a way in adept that shows from what repository (main, universe, multiverse, etc) that i am installing an applicatio nfrom?
<calidad> Hola gurs del Kubuntu
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<robotgeek> calidad: :)
<calidad> me estoy iniciando en linux con esta distro
<calidad> feliz 2006 a todos
<robotgeek> calidad: which language do you speak, this is a english only channel
<calidad> sorry.... i was in spanish
<robotgeek> calidad: no problem, try #kubuntu-es
<calidad> how make it? how change to that?
<robotgeek> calidad: /join #kubuntu-es
<calidad> but where i mus put that??
<robotgeek> calidad: what client are you using? konversation?
<calidad> yes
<robotgeek> calidad: just type that in your chat window
<calidad> thanks a lot robotgek... ciao
<robotgeek> calidad: no problem
<vert> andreas_: you still have the issue with fglrx + dapper?
<minoss> Elo everyone
<robotgeek> hey minoss
<landerro> can sb help me with installing firefox 1.5?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell landerro about firefox1.5
<landerro> i followed the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion but I can't start it
<robotgeek> landerro: what architecture are you using ppc/x86/amd64
<landerro> amd64
<robotgeek> landerro: i think those instructions are for x86, lemme check
<neoncode> Hey linux keeps crashing on me...
<landerro> robotgeek: where can I find the instructions for amd64?
<neoncode> I dunno what's up with it... Ctrl+Alt+Backspace does nothing.
<neoncode> Can anyone help? are there any other Quick escape shortcuts exept Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<landerro> robotgeek: where can I find the instructions for am?d
<robotgeek> landerro: i don't see any builds for amd64
<landerro> damn
<landerro> oke thx
<jkop> but y don't "apt" firefox ?
<robotgeek> jkop: i don't think it has been backported yet
<jkop> k sry
<robotgeek> jkop: no need to be sorry :)
<dark_suic> well, firfox1.5 is said that won't be in official repos...
<robotgeek> dark_suic: it's already in dapper
<visik7> how long does it take to create packages of kde ?
<visik7> I mean
<dark_suic> is it? well, at least in breezy isnt :P
<visik7> when a new version come out
<_larsivi> visik7: as long as it takes to compile
<robotgeek> heh
<visik7> really ? so little time ? no time to create debian/ struct ?
<robotgeek> visik7: you compile them using the debian structure
<visik7> I got it from kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<robotgeek> visik7: you should take a look at wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<visik7> ok I'll do
<robotgeek> visik7: why do i get the feeling that we are talking abt something else?
<visik7> robotgeek:  I just want to know how long it takes to have packages of 3.5.1 in kubuntu.org/packages/ after the 20th of jan when 3.5.1 will be out
<robotgeek> visik7: i think kde4 is already in dapper
<Tm_T> robotgeek: prolly not
<visik7> kde4 isn't out
<larsivi> visik7: it usually happens within the first 24 hours
<visik7> larsivi: thanks
<robotgeek> Tm_T: hmm, okay.
* robotgeek smacks himself
<Tm_T> robotgeek: KDE4 won't be out until ... next cristmas I think
<robotgeek> Tm_T: hmm, i think i got confused with something else then
<Tm_T> ok, maybe in 6.10 but not earlier
<larsivi> KDE4 still has dependencies on Qt3
<larsivi> That is, it isn't really usable for anything yet
* vert runs dapper with daily upgrades and has KDE 3.5
<Tm_T> vert: ofcourse
<visik7> is ubuntu compiled for 686 or 486 ?
<robotgeek> vert: i too have dapper, but i havent paid attention :)
<Tm_T> larsivi: kate almost works
<larsivi> Tm-T: Yeah, I'm aware that some apps sortof works
<larsivi> But no new things are really implemented yet, they are still porting
<Tm_T> larsivi: and Kopete! some protocols compiles (but apparently doesn't work really =))
<longnam> HI all, I need help. Can someone please tell me how to disable USB automounting ??? when I pluggin my USB stick, there is a window open automaticly. How Can I disable that ??
<larsivi> Tm_T: heh, I'll htink I'll switch right now then ;)
<visik7> longnam: somewhere in controlpanel
<visik7> longnam: let me check
<Tm_T> larsivi: I would if I just get kdelibs4 compiled
<longnam> visik7: please thanks
<larsivi> longnam: The next time, just check the box at the bottom where it says "Don't do it"
<visik7> longnam: ok got it
<visik7> longnam: devices-> storage devices-> advanced
<longnam> larsivi: oh ok
<longnam> visik7: uh huh
<visik7> longnam: dunno if it correct 'couse I'm translating from my language
<visik7> but more or less is there
<longnam> ok let me write it down, thanks visik7 !
<Tm_T> larsivi: now I have to use dev-0.12 Kopete :(
<larsivi> Tm_T: I'll probably try the snapshot soon, I really want to use yzis (got an account on that project, but don't really have the time to help :P)
<Tm_T> aye
<larsivi> Tm_T: does that version of Kopete let you send animated smileys back to msn?
<Tm_T> if you get it working, hit me
<Tm_T> larsivi: hope not, not yet atleast
<Tm_T> and msn plugin is borked atm anyway =)
<Tm_T> bit borked
<larsivi> Tm_T: the msn plugin is the most important for me, I know almost none other using linux at all :)
<Tm_T> larsivi: heh, it's still under development, so porkage was expected ;)
<larsivi> Tm_T: Well, I got the 0.11 version, it mostly works fine, but it annoys me I can't send animated stuff back :P
<Tm_T> larsivi: I hate animated stuff
<Tm_T> if I like to use kids stuff, I use winXP
<larsivi> lol
<Tm_T> ;--P
<larsivi> I'm just trying to get back at them :)
<larsivi> And the gals thinks they are cute ;)
<longnam> I have another question, when I compile Mplayer from the source, I can't using gcc version 4.0. Its asking for version 3.2 or something. Can I install Gcc 3.2 at the same time to compile Mplayer. Will cause any problem if i have 2 compilers in the same box ??
<Tm_T> larsivi: so?
<Tm_T> longnam: use 3.4
<robotgeek> longnam: yes
* Tm_T have 3.4 and 4.0(?) installed
<Tm_T> and I use them both
<larsivi> Tm_T: hmm, good question, why would I care about that?
<longnam> robotgeek: so i shouldn't have 2 compilers installed ??
<Tm_T> larsivi: who cares about gals, you have linux at front of you man!
<longnam> tmt: did you have any problem with other software ??
<larsivi> lol
<Tm_T> longnam: I compiled my mplayer with 3.4
<robotgeek> longnam: you can have 2/any number of compilers installed
<sorush21> why isn't kpackge able use my pass word as the root password?
<Tm_T> larsivi: no, it's not funny, serious!
<larsivi> Tm_T: It's nice having someone to convert, you know
<longnam> tmt: so it shouldn't be a problem then... thank you
<longnam> thanks robotgeek. !!
<Tm_T> larsivi: repeat this: "I have linux, I love linux, I use linux, I think linux"
<longnam> tmt: lolz
<Riddell> sorush21: it needs a root password to be set
<Tm_T> larsivi: epeat until you can't get voice out anymore
<Tm_T> +r
<larsivi> Tm_T: Hmm, no
<skbera> Hello everyone
<DaSkreech> how do I free the alsa engine?
<skbera> I am very new to Kubuntu Linux. I can't login as root. Please help me.
<Riddell> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<larsivi> skbera: sudo
<longnam> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop Toshiba M40. My network card is  Marvell Yukon 88E8036. For some reason the driver isn't working. How can I fix this ?
<yuco> i'm having trouble setting up a static ip with kcontrol, does anyone know any other way to do it?
<Riddell> yuco: what's the trouble?
<larsivi> longnam: Are you running breezy?
<longnam> larsivi: yes i am
<longnam> the lastest version  i think
<DaSkreech> _m0ns00n: Hello
<yuco> van Riddel: when i set it to a static ip, it can connect to the LAN, but not to the internet
<yuco> even though i have entered the gateway ip
<larsivi> longnam: It worked out of the box for me
<Riddell> yuco: there's a problem with it saving the gateway, you either need to use the KDE 3.5 packages (which I've fixed it) or edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<larsivi> In previous versions I had to recompile the kernel
<sorush21> is there an easy way to convertt mp3 files into wav fiiles to be run and burned on to the computer
<longnam> larsivi: really ?? i don't know why it isn't on mine  :(
<yuco> ok, thanks Riddel
<Riddell> sorush21: k3b-mp3 lets you burn mp3 files from k3b
<larsivi> longnam: do you use the sk98lin driver, ver 8.23.1.3?
<larsivi> longnam: I have a Tecra A3, btw
<longnam> i tried to recompile it  but i can't cuz  I can't install the compiler without internet
<longnam> i did try  to get sk98lin driver  but i can't recompile it
<larsivi> longnam: I DO have problems with the wireless though, as I can't get WPA working
<longnam> i'm using  toshiba Latitude M40
<larsivi> Latitude? isn't that Dell?
<skbera> I have one more problem. I have changed the root password. Before changing the root password I can do the administrative jobs using my user password but now I can'. Please help me.
<longnam> I mean satellite pro
<longnam> sorry
<longnam> where is my mind .
<longnam> Satellite pro M40  Larsivi.
<larsivi> longnam: Sounds more like it ;)
<jtd> hey guys.  is there a netboot image for kubuntu?
<brainiac_ghost> hi
<brainiac_ghost> can rt2500 wireless cards be auto started at boot
<brainiac_ghost> ?
<longnam> larsivi: how did u recompile the driver without the compiler  ?
<larsivi> longnam: I didn't in breezy
<jtd> brainiac_ghost: I have the same problem with my ipw2200.  weird.
<jtd> cb
<robotgeek> brainiac_ghost: add rt2500 to /etc/modules
<brainiac_ghost> jtd, it is the one reason i don't install kubuntu
<brainiac_ghost> robotgeek, is that all
<robotgeek> brainiac_ghost: yes
<longnam> Kubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger)  <-- this is the version i installed on my laptop
<brainiac_ghost> hmm
<brainiac_ghost> great
<brainiac_ghost> :D
<brainiac_ghost> /etc/modules or /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel-2.6
<larsivi> longnam: go to konsole and write "dmesg | grep 'sk98lin' ", see what it says
<longnam> larsivi:  i did " lsmod " and i see  sk98lin  there on the list of module
<longnam> but i can't get the ip from my router
<larsivi> longnam: using dmesg, you should get the version number of your sk98lin
* brainiac_ghost is off to d/l kubuntu
<longnam> i don't have my laptop here right now. I'll do it tonight when I get home from work. what version you think it should works?
<larsivi> mine is 8.23.1.3
<brainiac_ghost> does the bootsplash show on a normal install
<brainiac_ghost> and what res is it
<longnam> larsivi: if it doesn't work, is there a way to install the compiler without internet access ?
<longnam> I want to recompile the driver but i can't do it
<brainiac_ghost> amd64 or i386
<larsivi> longnam: I suppose not, unless you can get the packages on a cd
<longnam> tried to get it from the CD but doesn't work for some reasons.
<larsivi> longnam: did you try to run dhclient from konsole?
<longnam> yeah
<longnam> i did
<larsivi> ok
<skbera> Is there any good P2P (torrrent) client available for Kubuntu?
<larsivi> ktorrent
<larsivi> should be in your Internet menu
<skbera> I need a highly configurable torrent client.
<larsivi> Or at least available from Adept..
<larsivi> search for torrent in Adept
<larsivi> for other clients
<skbera> I need something like BitTorrent for windows version.
<brainiac_ghost> 64 or 32 bit kubuntu
<jtd> ok.  let's see if netboot works.  I have my doubts.
<larsivi> I've used bittornado as a commandline tool
<Jaymac> skbera..
<Jaymac> what is wrong with the BitTorrent Linux client?
<skbera> 32 bit kubuntu
<Jaymac> you can grab a deb off bittorrent.com but it should be in repositories anyway
<brainiac_ghost> skbera, why
<larsivi> skbera: install packages bittorrent and bittorrent-gui using Adept and you're set
<skbera> Is it allow searching from within the client.
<larsivi> you'll have to check for your self :)
<skbera> Thankyou very much for your help. I will check it.
<brainiac_ghost> skbera, why 32 bit
<brainiac_ghost> why not 64 bit
<skbera> I have a little old system with celeron 1.2 GHz processor.
<brainiac_ghost> :)
<brainiac_ghost> what should i use
<brainiac_ghost> i have a 64 bit processor
<skbera> OK. Bye.
<longnam> larsivi: so  no luck for me with the network card driver eh ?
<larsivi> longnam: It might be something else that conflicts
<larsivi> you should really check dmesg for version and if eth0 really is set up on that device
<ffrnk> can someone help me out with getting a prnter to work
<ffrnk> this easy task is turning into a project
<longnam> larsivi: i'll come back tonight thanks for your helps
<vert> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ffrnk> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<markc> I'm trying to run a python/gnome app but I get -> ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2
<markc> there is a gtkhtml but no gtkhtml2 package, any clues what to do ?
<markc> install dapper flight 2 perhaps ? anyone know if gtkhtml2 is available in dapper ?
<onami> hello, how to you do this in a make file:  CFLAGS="$CFLAGS `pkg-config --cflags openssl`"   ?
<Lander-Away> I installed firefox, but it seems this doesn't work on a amd64. how do i restore the older version of firefox?
<landerro> hello?
<larsivi> hello landerro
<landerro> how can I restore the old version of firefox?
<alberto> hi all
<landerro> sorry, i think I already see it
<sas171> hi, how to get ark work with rar? i installed unrar-free but he wanted a link in the PATH, so I made a link unrar-free->unrar, he says "An error occurred while trying to open the archive " now. Did you get ark+rar?
<sas171> nobody?
<sas171> thereis no answer in the forums too, so ill just use file-roller for rar (
<dark_suic> sas
<dark_suic> sas171,
<dark_suic> you have to install unrar-nonfree
<dark_suic> unrar doesn't work properly
<dark_suic> but unrar-nonfree does
<dark_suic> it's in universe i th ink
<sas171> dark_suic: hm, thanks for the help
<dark_suic> nevermind :)
<_tyrell> ciao a tutti
<_tyrell> a chi posso fare una domanda su sourceslist
<_tyrell> non riesco a editarlo in modo da poter aggiornare kde 3.5
<landerro> 
<dark_suic> english plz...
<_tyrell> oops sorry
<dark_suic> :P
<_tyrell> who can help me editing sourceslist in /etc/apt
<_tyrell> ?
<landerro> 
<kkathman> _tyrell what do you need?
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kkathman> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_tyrell> I can't get as administrator user while editing
<_tyrell> is there a way to do it through KDE?
<kkathman> _tyrell  use alt-f2 then type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<_tyrell> wait I'll try
<_tyrell> ok it did work I'll now see if adept can get KDE 3.5 for me
<larsivi> _tyrell: adept has it's own source editor, btw
<kkathman> _tyrell be sure to do a sudo apt-get update   after ANY changes to your sources
<lightstruck> anybody know why glxgears doesn't give feedback anymore?
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<lightstruck> not a big deal I was just curious
<_tyrell> what is sudo apt-get update for?
<lightstruck> to update your repository download list
<dark_suic> lightstruck, you mean that glxgears doesn't show fps?
<angasule> I have subtitles in .srt format, but they are too small to be read, I'm looking for a subtitle editor program but I only see 3 subtitle rippers in the repos
<lightstruck> dark_suic: yea it just doesn't show fps like it used to.  Though fgl_gears does
<_tyrell> ok I'm now upgrading to KDE 3.5
<dark_suic> lightstruck, the command is still the same, but you need an addit parameter to show fps... hang on a sec...
<dark_suic> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<_tyrell> where and when can I use alt+f2 in KDE?
<dark_suic> i know it sounds like a joke, but if you try u will see it's not
<lightstruck> lol I thought that was a joke in the forums
<dark_suic> _tyrell, it's supposed that u always can
<dark_suic> lightstruck, it isn't :P
<_tyrell> ok
<_tyrell> and what for?
<dark_suic> for opening new apps?
<_tyrell> to send a comand in a virtual invisible terminal?
<lightstruck> I appreciate it dark_suic
<_tyrell> so is not ne kind of command?
<dark_suic> i suppose :p
<_tyrell> ok
<dark_suic> well, the first time i saw it i didn't even read the command, i just copy pasted :P
<dark_suic> after that, i realised what it was written there :p
<_tyrell> can I ask u another newbie thing?
<dark_suic> u can, other thing is if i can answer it :P
<lightstruck> do you know why they changed it?  Its a great way for me to know if ati drivers worked or not
<_tyrell> how do I change the icon of the Firefox link I got on the wallpaper? is there an interface way to do it or it is all through comands?
<dark_suic> lightstruck, just don't know, i think that this has something to do with the message
<dark_suic> _tyrell, right click -> properties -> click on the icon in the properties windows
<dark_suic> window*
<lightstruck> :P point taken
<dark_suic> :P i suppose that people would have used it for benchmarking (and it's not a good tool for that, because they're only wheels spinning :P)
<angasule> dark_suic: if you only want to benchmark spinning wheels, it's ok :)
<larsivi> lightstruck, dark_suic: and ati and nvidia are notorius for fooling all benchmarks
<angasule> any single value is 'wrong' when benchmarking 3d cards, anyway
<dark_suic> well, yes, but usually what u want to benchmark is the graphic card ;)
<lightstruck> amen to that
<angasule> I doubt they've bothered to fool glxgears, though
<lightstruck> is there a good benchmarking tool for linux currently in the repos or one I can compile?
<dark_suic> yep... just think that the -iack... it's just a bad thing... i just aliased it when i saw that it worked :P
<angasule> lightstruck: hmm, do your own, really, the 3d benchmarks I've seen are a joke
<angasule> no subtitle editor available at all in kubuntu? :(
<_tyrell> it doesnt  gimme ne icon in the properties window when I click on the icon
<lightstruck> I was stuck on linux after I tried ubuntu, and after I found out about kubuntu I haven't turned this thing off.  Or stood up now that I think about it
* Riddell hugs lightstruck 
<_tyrell> so dark_suic can u help me?
<_tyrell> or can ne1 else?
<lightstruck> :*) its a beautiful thing
<dark_suic> hang on a sec, _tyrell
<lightstruck> _tyrell: tell me what icon you're looking for exactly or whats missing
<dark_suic> _tyrell, if you click on properties, a window appear, and the icon it now has (a blakn paper, or the firefox symbol) has to appear in that window...
<dark_suic> it should be around there... i've just tried...
<_tyrell> I want to replace the KDE shell script icon on my Firefox link on wallpaper
<_tyrell> when I rightclick and enter properties it doesn't gimme ne option about the icon
<dark_suic> _tyrell, it doesn't have to have an option, the icon appears in the properties window?
<dark_suic> inside the window?
<_tyrell> wait
<_tyrell> let's get it back to the start
<_tyrell> which properties window are u talkin about?
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> let's see
<dark_suic> the desktop, ok?
<dark_suic> the icon on the desktop, isn't there?
<_tyrell> it is
<_tyrell> but is a script shell ico
<dark_suic> that doesn't mind (i think :P)
<_tyrell> ok
<dark_suic> right click on it -> properties
<_tyrell> ok
<dark_suic> a windows appears
<dark_suic> window *
<_tyrell> yea
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> the same icon is inside the window?
<_tyrell> yea
<dark_suic> click on it
<_tyrell> nothing
<_tyrell> is just an image
<_tyrell> nor right or left click works on it in neway
<dark_suic> ok
<dark_suic> that's what i thought :P
<dark_suic> here clicking on the icon works
<lightstruck> is kde 3.5 this hard to upgrade to?
<dark_suic> lightstruck, adding the kubuntu repo and apt-get update -> apt-get upgrade should just work
<_tyrell> I'm doing it
<lightstruck> thats what I was thinking
<_tyrell> ok
<_tyrell> then this problem will be solved soon
<lightstruck> if I used automatix will it have added that repo to my sources list?
<divansantana> lightstruck: don't forget after upgrade to kde3.5 to apt-get remove ivman !
<_david> how well does bastille linux work with kubuntu?
<_tyrell> can I do that with that alt+f2 thing?
<DaSkreech> Smb doesn't seem to work :(
<DaSkreech> I can see files but can't stream/copy/inspect them
<dark_suic> divansantana, why has ivman to be removed after installing kde3.5?
<lightstruck> alright guys I guess I have to to turn it off now for work.  Everybody have a good(insert your time of day here)!
<Riddell> dark_suic: it's not needed any more kde 3.5 has its own mounter
<Sgep> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<lightstruck> thanks for the help too everyone
<Sgep> Happened in a sudo apt-get update
<lightstruck> later
<dark_suic> i don't even know what is ivman :P
<dark_suic> well, think i will man it now and remove it later :P
<DaSkreech> I'm pulling them from a Windows machine and doesn't ask for a password when I connect but if I drop a file to stream in Amarok it instannly asks for a password
<landerro> how can I upgrade KDE to 3.5? Just by installing kde with Adept (apt-get)?
<nightmare1989> buh!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> topic
<landerro> oke, I already found it
<Java_the_Hutt> I am trying to install Automatrix, but it requires a pacakge called Zenity. I can find the package anywhere, what can i do ?
<_torkel> anyone having problems with kdebluetooth-irmcsync when using kde 3.5 packages in breezy? :/
<_torkel> i cant seem to install them due to dependency problems
<ilba7r> zenity is with gnome let me check what package have it
<Java_the_Hutt> also do you suggest using Automatrix ?
<dark_suic> automatrix looooooooooooool
<Java_the_Hutt> what is funny about it
<divansantana> its automatix
<Java_the_Hutt> oh okay sorry
<divansantana> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105343
<Java_the_Hutt> so anyway should i use it ?
<_tyrell> ok guys
<_tyrell> I'm on 3.5 now
<_tyrell> but the icon thing still does not work
<_david> I've seen the nvidia drivers using adept. if these drivers are there, how come kubuntu doesnt discover the graphiccard and use them?
<Chousuke> the drivers are non-free
<Chousuke> Kubuntu ships with only free software.
<_david> ahh
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> if I delete my var/**/apt/**/lock I should be able to use apt-based apps again?
<Java_the_Hutt> i am trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3 support. But it complaines about unmet dependencies. What can i do ?
<Java_the_Hutt> can anyone help me for mp3 support
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: do you have any non ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<DaSkreech> hi nalioth
<nalioth> howdy DaSkreech
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: i guess so, KDE things
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: non k/ubuntu repos can cause this to happen
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: shall i remove them ?
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: if you are able, comment those repos out (kubuntu.org is OK) and run apt-get -f install
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: non k/ubuntu repos can cause your box to break
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: just the KDE3.5 and it is kubuntu.org
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: then you should have no problems using apt-get to install your mp3 stuff
<Knowerrors> Hey all, on Firefox 1.07 I keep getting "Document Contains No Data" on some websites, Im on dialup, so its probably due to my slow connection, is there any way to stop this timeout problem?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: if you are willing "about:config" has options you can change. i suggest you ask uncle google first (cuz if you change the wrong thing, it'll kill your firefox)
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: here's my sources file : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6688
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Saw that KDE4 will have e support?
<_torkel> e support?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: "e" ?
<DaSkreech> It supports Enlightment themes and .edj and Mac OSZ Dashboard
<DaSkreech> OSX
<DaSkreech> Sorry. E
<osh_> Is there something that I need for emacs to make it "grasp" the idea of python files? Syntax highlight and such?
<nalioth> ah. DaSkreech
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: you may wish to enable multiverse in your repos (lots of audio/video codecs there) just change every instance of 'universe' to 'universe multiverse'
<jayjay> Can anybody here help with mounting a USB external drive?
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: have just done it
<osh_> jayjay: Perhaps. What's the prob?
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: still same
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: it brought some additional things of couse , also gives error with secuirty
<jayjay> I just installed Kubuntu. I have a Seagate 80g external USB drive. I hook the drive up, but the system doesnt see it. I have usbutils and pmount installed
* DaSkreech kicks samba to Windows
<osh_> jayjay: what does dmesg say?
<Java_the_Hutt> nalioth: may be it is because i am using the main mirror,
<nalioth> Java_the_Hutt: tack on 'universe multiverse' to the aft of the security lines
<jayjay> Im not say what you are asking? Please forgive me as Im new to Ubu and Debian. Mandriva had tools for this that must have spoiled me :(
<osh_> jayjay: Ok. How do you start it? Try starting konqueror and then the hardware devices from there. Don't use the system-thingy (to the right of the start-menu).
<osh_> jayjay: if that doesn't work. start a shell and type dmesg and tell me the last 5 lines.
<jayjay> [4299312.722000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<jayjay> [4299315.784000]  usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<jayjay> [4299330.947000]  usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<jayjay> [4299331.110000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<jayjay> [4299334.172000]  usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<jayjay> [4299349.335000]  usb 4-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<jayjay> [4299349.498000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<jayjay> [4299359.900000]  usb 4-3: device not accepting address 9, error -110
<jayjay> [4299359.962000]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 1                             0
<jayjay> sorry for flood
<jayjay> [4299370.364000]  usb 4-3: device not accepting address 10, error -110
<osh_> jayjay: does it say something about "device sd...something"?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<osh_> jayjay: and for next flood, use kubuntu.pastebin.com
* osh_ got beaten to the punch.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jayjay> I dont see it anywhere Osh
<osh_> jayjay: could you paste the whole dmesg to a pastebin?
<jayjay> yes...can you tell me how to do that?
<jayjay> sorry, am an IRC noob as well
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: copy the stuff from the terminal, paste it in the big blank space on the pastebin site, then hit send :P
<Hobbsee> jayjay: : you know how to copy and paste?
<Hobbsee> oops, wrong nick lol
<jayjay> hehe...yes, that much I do know :)
<C-O-L-T> who can help me
<C-O-L-T> So I have both KDE and GNOME in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: no one, until you say your problem
<C-O-L-T> I can plaz everything in kde using totem engines
<C-O-L-T> but in gnome
<Jaymac> Hobbsee.. what now?
<C-O-L-T> i can not play any media with rythmbox
<Jaymac> Oh, you were talking to jayjay?
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: sorry, got the wrong nickname - it's still early here!
<jayjay> do I put osh_ in the Name field on the page?
<Hobbsee> jayjay: no, just stick jayjay in the name field
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: ?
<C-O-L-T> opinion
<jayjay> done
<Hobbsee> jayjay: and post the link to it in here :P
* BigChris is away: Away at the moment
<jayjay> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6691
<dissed> anyone who knows what this means?
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: probably better to ask all gnome related problems in #ubuntu
<dissed> conf.c:850: warning: implicit declaration of function gtk_init
<dissed> make: *** [conf.o] 
<Hobbsee> dissed: paste the entire file to pastebin
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: i am doing right that :)
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: but check the engine that rythmbox is using - make sure it's not using esd or something
<dissed> Hobbsee: pastebin?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I will
<dissed> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6692
<osh_> jayjay: sorry, away for a bit. back now
<dissed> anyone who could help me with that?
<dissed> anyone?
<divansantana> dissed: what are you trying to do?
<dissed> running a make to compile a plugin for a playstation emulator
<divansantana> dissed:good luck!
<dissed> thanks, cant seem to get it working though
<divansantana> dissed:I cant really help with that sorry...
<dissed> thanks anyway
<osh_> jayjay: Unplug the disk. Restart it (make sure it't on). Plug it in again. Then look at dmesg again. What does it say then?
<rjb> hi folks, i have a (dumb?) question
<_nicklas> Hello, can i login as root in kubuntu? When i try to, it just says login failed...
<divansantana> rjb: What is it?
<rjb> is an amd Turion a k8?
<rjb> i mean, ubuntu installed the amd64-generic kernel on my Turion machine
<rjb> but i see there also exists an amd64-k8 linux-image
<rjb> would that work any better for me?
<divansantana> _nicklas: You can if you really wanted to but its really not a good thing. There is no need. You do everything through kdesu or sudo read the wiki of sudo
<divansantana> rjb:not sure! Maybe check out the AMD website for its specs?Else maybe someone here know...? try channel #ubuntu as well!
<rjb> fyi, a turion is an amd64 cpu designed for laptops
<_nicklas> divansantana: allright, just tried kdesu, and it was just what i was looking for.. THX!
<divansantana> _nicklas: no prob!
<divansantana> rjb: Cool thanks for that! So you going to install the amd64-k8 linux-image then?
<_tyrell> excuse me
<_tyrell> programs like 3dchess that I install from Adept
<_tyrell> are accessible from Where?
<rjb> divas.. not sure whether that's the right thing to do,
<_tyrell> I can't find em
<rjb> _tyrell, u already installed it?
<divansantana> _tyrell: If you can't find them in the games sections then try run kappfinder to app it to menu. Else run it from alt+F2
<rjb> alt+space works great
<divansantana> rjb: suppose you can test it and hope for the best ;P
<_tyrell> I really can't find the games section
<divansantana> There should be a ubuntu website that tells you which linux-image for which intel/amd processor! Maybe I should do that...
<rjb> divas, the generic one seems to run pretty well
<rjb> the only thing i'm missing is that the machine doesn't wake up from sleep mode
<rjb> i have a slight hope a better kernel might fix that
<_tyrell> and I can I find which is the filename of the executable of the package I installed?
<rjb> _tyrell what I would do:
<rjb> in a terminal, type
<rjb> dpkg -L 3dchess | grep bin
<C-O-L-T> question
<DjDarkman> hy which is the grafical program ,for mAnageibg servicees?
<C-O-L-T> how can see all my songs in amarok?
<divansantana> rjb:That doesnt work too well in kubuntu but ubuntu I think it does...
<C-O-L-T> it has written to me
<C-O-L-T> 150 visible of 600
<C-O-L-T> why?
<rjb> divas, why the heck would that make a difference?
* BigChrist_Away is back.
<rjb> afaics suspend/restore is handled by acpi-support, same package no matter which gui
<DjDarkman> which is the grafical program ,for manageing servicees?
<divansantana> I think in ubuntu it works.I heard/thought it worked in ubuntu... maybe not :(
<C-O-L-T>  amarok has written to me that 150 songs visible of 600 why?????????????????????????????????????????
<C-O-L-T>  amarok has written to me that 150 songs visible of 600 why?????????????????????????????????????????
<rjb> i expect it highly depends on the machine's make/model
<divansantana> DjDarkman: bum is program for ubuntu else try System Settings => System Services
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: behave
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: i am trying ;)
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: amarok written what in where? in what situation?
<DjDarkman> divansantana: i have ubuntu and i installed kde on  it so i don`t know where are those system settings that were in kubuntu
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: I can not see my playlist all of my songs. It has written to me that just 150 songs are visible of 600 why?
<divansantana> DjDarkman: Then apt-get install bum and you are sorted!
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: you mean your collection has 600 tracks but "All collection" smart playlist shows only 150?
<DjDarkman> divansantana: and do you know how can i access those system settings that were in kubuntu?
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: what version of amaroK
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: 1.3.1
<Tm_T> upgrade
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: how?
<divansantana> DjDarkman:open system Settings if you see it in menu else open it from run or terminal systemsettings
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: kubuntu.org
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: thanks for the advice
<divansantana> C-O-L-T:http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Tm_T> yu
<DjDarkman> ok divansantana 10x
<_tyrell> this games I'm trying to install are said by adept to be working on 3d interface, maybe is there a client I got to install to get em goin?
<JabberWokky> What's the best way to force the package xmms-mplayer to install without installing mplayer (I compile mplayer myself)?  I can think of a few, but would like a good elegant way...
<crimsun> JabberWokky: apt-cache show equivs
<Tm_T> _tyrell: what you mean?
<crimsun> JabberWokky: a cleaner solution would be to compile mplayer into a deb yourself
<Zugwrack> Hi all
<Zugwrack> Hey I can't seem to apt-get java-packages as stated on the restricted ubuntu website?
<Zugwrack> I have repositories enabled...
<crimsun> Zugwrack: j2re1.4 is in multiverse
#kubuntu 2006-01-12
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zugwrack about java
<Zugwrack> crimsun: Well according to installing fakeroot I do "apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<Zugwrack> Hi nalioth..already there...following instruction on the restricted howto
<_starkruzr> okay.  so how do I run something as root from within KDE?
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> somebody said kdesu was :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<JabberWokky> crimsun: Yeah - I was thinking of that, but I figured an upgrade would wipe over my personally compiled version.
<crimsun> JabberWokky: not if you pin it
<JabberWokky> equivs looks like what I want... at the very least reading up on the usage and poking around gives me a good starting point to find how other people have screwed up.
<crimsun> you don't really need equivs
<crimsun> mplayer cvs compiles into a deb
<crimsun> just install it and put the version on hold
<_starkruzr> nalioth: apt-cache doesn't know what that is.
<nalioth> _starkruzr: click "alt-f2" then "kdesu NAME_OF_KDE_APP_YOU_WANT_SUPERUSER_PRIVS_WITH"
<jayjay> that got it! Thanks alot Osh
* Zugwrack smiles at nalitoh..amazing what the -f will do with apt-get...now making the deb file
<_starkruzr> nalioth: what I'm wondering about is this "administrator mode" button the FAQ talks about
<_starkruzr> it says it's somewhere in Control Center, which I can't find
<nicklas> When im trying to do kdesu konqueror, nothing happens? Worked 10min ago :S
<Hobbsee_away> _starkruzr: bottom left corner on some of the pages, usually
<Hobbsee_away> fairly obvious to find
<_starkruzr> to wit: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/network.html#network
<Zugwrack> Ok so I am confused about the role of fakeroot in converting the executable .bin file for java 5 to a .deb file format?
<JabberWokky> The only reason I use my compiled version is because I have a new set of control keys.  I'm just going to generate a patch (should be just a couple files)  and compile from cvs like you said.  Thanks.
* Zugwrack says thanks nalioth for the help
<_starkruzr> never mind, the FAQ was old
<nalioth> Zugwrack: fakeroot is used by the user to compile software (compiling should never be done as superuser)
<_starkruzr> so, I have an Intel integrated ipw2200.  why does the system never, ever, ever bring it up automatically?  and why is it that the Network Settings tool, when I hit Enable Interface on it, enables it for a split second and then disables it again?
<Zugwrack> Ahh...thanks...I really had not read or heard that before....interesting...this holds true for the PPC stuff you do when compiling software?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: it goes on any platform
<nalioth> Zugwrack: a malicious configure script or makefile can wreak havoc if given superuser privs
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Gotcha...thanks for the information..always a help :-)
<starkruzr_> ok, back
<starkruzr_> anyone have any ideas with respect to why my ipw2200 doesn't get brought up automatically?
<crimsun> starkruzr_: have you modified /etc/network/interfaces?
<starkruzr_> I have not.
<crimsun> starkruzr_: pastebin it
<crimsun> starkruzr_: lsb_release -r
<starkruzr_> something is going on with my archives or connectivity or something.
<starkruzr_> because apt is sloooooooooow.
<starkruzr_> dear Lord
<cerdg> If someone has a free moment, could I possibly get a bit of help?
<starkruzr_> I can try, cerdg.
<starkruzr_> !ask
<nalioth> cerdg: if you ask a question, you may get many results
<rjb> hey i believe i read somewhere that on amd64, konqueror can be set up to use the macromedia flash plugin - but i can't find it anymore
<rjb> any idea?
<starkruzr_> !tell cerdg about ask
<starkruzr_> there we go
<cerdg> I've set up Kubuntu for the first time (novice linux user personally), and I'm trying to get ndiswrapper to work
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rjb about restricted
<cerdg> It recognizes the hardware, but will not accept the essid
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cerdg about ndiswrapper
<cerdg> has anyone seen this before?
<nalioth> cerdg: rjb: check y'alls private msgs for info
<cerdg> thanks, you guys rock
<rjb> big thanks but that's not a relevant answer
<starkruzr_> (installing firefox because I can't stand Konqueror)
<starkruzr_> where does the pastebin live again?
<rjb> what i meant was like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava, except for konqueror
<rjb> and someone claimed it can be done w/o installing a 32 bit konq
<starkruzr_> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cerdg> alright, let me rephrase my question:  has anyone had problems or know of any problems setting up the essid portion of NDISwrapper in kubuntu?
<starkruzr_> crimsun: it's in there now.
<crimsun> starkruzr_: what is? url?
<rjb> cerdg: does your AP brodcast its essid?
<cerdg> yes
<rjb> broadcast even
<rjb> and encryption? WEP?
<cerdg> yeah, and it sees it on a scan
<cerdg> yes, but I have it turned off for the initial setup
<cerdg> so not right this moment
<starkruzr_> crimsun: it's the very first one on the list, under my name
<crimsun> starkruzr_: I'm at work and don't have much time. Giving me a url is much appreciated.
<rjb> hmm then it should work
<nalioth> rjb: i suspect they were pulling your leg about the 32bit konq
<starkruzr_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6703
<rjb> nalioth, maybe - but i really want to use pandora.com w/o rebooting to windows ;-/
<cerdg> well, if it helps, I am using the command 'iwconfig wlan0 essid [name of my essid] '
<rjb> cerdg, and what happens..?
<jahshua--> ok its slack time at the appolo!
<jahshua--> w00t
<cerdg> no error message appears, but if I use 'iwconfig wlan0' to see what has happened, ESSID is set to off/any
<starkruzr_> do I just add map eth1 to that?
<cerdg> and after asking the question, I believe I have my own answer, and now I feel kind of stupid
<starkruzr_> and then iface eth1 inet dhcp
<starkruzr_> er, eth0
<starkruzr_> let's see if that fixes it.
<_tyrell> how do I open applications developed for use in an x11 environment?
<drynish> _tyrell: can't you just start them in kde?
<leafw> did anyone succeed in having the exact same english international keyboard in kubuntu as it exists in the mac? (easy non-english chars with option+e, +u, +o, +`, +m for mu, +a for beta... ) ?
<cerdg> thanks for letting me actually ask the question (now that I think I actually have my own answer)
<cerdg> I now have a different problem to work through before I can do it though...I'll come back and let you guys know how it went
<_tyrell> I found them only right now
<_tyrell> I have neway the problem that when I open an X11 application it opens a lot of windows all together instead of just one
<CGA> kkathman, ping
<kkathman> hi CGA :)
<CGA> hi =)
<kkathman> wassup?
<CGA> kkathman, i have the exact error , do you want it ? remember ? installing kubuntu dn error?
<CGA> nothing special
<CGA> just back from relatives from a dinner
<kkathman> CGA sure lets see it
<CGA> k
<kkathman> if its too big, paste it in the pastbin
<CGA> kkathman,  it fails at system base installation and returns this error: System installation error: debbotstrap failed with an error (2) check /target/var/log/bootstrap for details. but i didn't manage to check that
<kkathman> CGA.. hmmm this is a new one on me...now this happens during the install?
<CGA> kkathman, yes, during system base install
<kkathman> CGA standard kubuntu install disk?
<Patry> anyone knows what to do to enable my sound in Kubuntu 5.10?
<CGA> kkathman, yes iso from mirrors
<kkathman> that error doesnt make alot of sense
<kkathman> I have no idea what debbotstrap is
<CGA> kkathman, bootstrap is a process needed during install , basically it is to load the system
<CGA> deb stands for debian bootstrap
<kkathman> its debootstrap not debotstrap tho
<CGA> yes sirry for typo
<CGA> *sorry
<kkathman> CGa one sec
<CGA> ok
<robotgeek> CGA: is the CD fine?
<nicklas> Hey guys... I'm looking for a good video player, that can play xvid. The inbuilt kaffeine seems to fail on this... Which 1 would u suggest(And it would be orsm if it were in the package manager) thx
<CGA> robotgeek, i'm not sure about that , the md5sum was ok , but the cd failed on 2 PCs
<robotgeek> nicklas: install kaffeine-xine
<kkathman> CGA this sounds like an error you would get on a pure debian system install
<robotgeek> CGA: hmm, 2 PC's and same error
<kkathman> when I look in Google for the error CGA, only things from Debian come up
<kkathman> Im a bit puzzled
<CGA> kkathman, that sounds odd, Kubuntu is a debain system at its core
<nicklas> robotgeek: thx alot!
<kkathman> CGA well I know, but its different in its booting
<robotgeek> kkathman: really?
<kkathman> CGA..could you attempt to get a kubuntu Live CD and try that?
<CGA> kkathman, why?
<kkathman> CGA I want to see if its purely a system issue
<CGA> i see
<CGA> i'll try that tomorrow , now it's almost time for sleeping here sorry
<kkathman> if it happens with the LiveCD then there is something odd about the system (which I suspect)
<kkathman> ahh ok..well let me know and we'll continue to work through it
<CGA> kkathman, i'll try and i'll let you know
<kkathman> great! Sorry you're having so much trouble :)
* CGA goes to wget the livecd
<CGA> kkathman, robotgeek do you think it could be a too fast burning of the iso issue?
<robotgeek> CGA: yes
<kkathman> CGA could be yes
* CGA will burn the iso at 1x though
<CGA> :P
<robotgeek> CGA: sometimes burners screw up due to the complicated file system
<robotgeek> happened to me a couple of times
<kkathman> CGA - I usually burn my CDs no more than 8x and mostly at 4x just on the safe side
<kkathman> especially when they are doing raw writes for images
<CGA> robotgeek, well it is the first time it happens to me, i always have burned my iso with k3b with autromatic speed (around 16x usually)
<satempler> where can I get the devs for libkcddb
<satempler> they are not in the repos
<Hobbsee> !info libkcddb
<crimsun> are you sure you're not looking for libcddb2-dev?
<satempler> ya
<crimsun> so what provides libkcddb?
<satempler> i am trying to build tellico
<satempler> it requires libkcddb
<satempler> for cd lookups
<CGA> satempler, try to use apt-file search libkcddb
<_tyrell> how do I transform .sh files in executables, or neway how do I get them to b executed?
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ apt-cache madison libkcddb1
<crimsun>  libkcddb1 | 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<crimsun> kdemultimedia | 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
<satempler> CGA its not in the repos
<CGA> _tyrell, chmod +x foo
<_tyrell> where?
<_tyrell> in alt+f2?
<CGA> foo means the name of the .sh
<crimsun> satempler: install kdemultimedia-dev
<CGA> in a terminal
<_tyrell> ok
<crimsun> satempler: of course it's much easier to ``sudo apt-get build-dep tellico''
<_tyrell> the foo with all the path?
<satempler> what is akode
<CGA> _tyrell, well it depends, if you are in the same dir you give chmod +x ./foo otherwise you give full path
<_rev> !fire
<ubotu> _rev: Bugger all, i dunno
<satempler> any one
<_tyrell> when I do alt+f2 where do I practically launch the command?
<CGA> _tyrell, what you mena? && please use the nick of the person you want to talk with
<CGA> *mean
<_tyrell> CGA, if I do alt+f2 it gives me the chance to send a command
<_tyrell> is it in the root?
<CGA> ohps
<Patry> what is "esd"?
<satempler> crimsun: thanks for that command that helps very much
<CGA> Patry, should be enlightnement sound daemon
<Patry> and what is it there for?
<satempler> it IS alot easyer now to get development dependencys
<Patry> I mean is it possible that my sound works if I kill it?
<crimsun> Patry: your sound should work if esd isn't running, yes
<Patry> how come?
<pr1r> can someone show me a wiki or website on mp3/dvd playback and wmplayer playback
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pr1r> thank you
<pr1r> im also looking for mplayer
<pr1r> i had suse before today
<pr1r> so
<pr1r> still getting accustomeds
<CGA> nite nite all && kkathman robotgeek i'll be back tomorrow and tell you if the iso burned slow worked or not.
<kkathman> kewl CGA
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pr1r about mplayer
<pr1r> thanks
<cerdg> Alright, it looks like I'll have to do a reinstall before I can let you guys know if what I was trying worked
<dad> is there someone on channel who can assist me w/Kubuntu, want to share a folder in the filesystem with my Windows network, thought I would start wth Disk & Filesystems but when I try to enter admin mode using my password it doesn't "take"
<dad> anybody home?
<dark_suic> dad
<dark_suic> first point, you need to install samba package
<dad> did that
<dad> is it typical that the Administrator mode on some of these panels doesn't work in kubuntuland?  I have not been able to get one to work in various panels
<dark_suic> well, it can happen...
<dark_suic> after installing samba package
<dad> also tried to open a root console session but it closes immediately upon entering password
<dark_suic> i would suggest you instead of disk & filesystem going to "sharing" under networking & internet
<dark_suic> it's just there :p
<dad> sharing, OK but I think I looked there and it let me share desktop but not files, I go check ...
<dad> OK there it is but it wants admin mode and I don't have a button to click to go to admin mode and I think if I did it wouldn't work, based on other panels where it does show up
<dark_suic> well, into admin mode you can share desktops but also other things
<dad> OK, back to the admin question: is that the way its supposed to work?  Admin mode works or not, in (nearly) vanillla kubuntu?
<dad> <sound of crickets and nothing else>
<dad> is there a kubuntu user in the house?
<dark_suic> wops..
<dark_suic> sorry dad, i'm helping a friend with problems in pascal :P
<dark_suic> admin mode should work
<dad> np, dark_
<dark_suic> in fact, i just edited my samba options in admin mode
<dark_suic> you could try sudo kcontrol (in konsole)
<dark_suic> or kdesu kcontrol in run command
<dad> guess I'll try sudo konsole
<nalioth> dad: dont start any gui apps with sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dad about kdesu
<`Nomad> Hi,  I want to reinstall 5.10 from scratch, I think I installed too many unproven items and I'd liek to get a more stable system.. Does anyone know of the best way to back up Thunderbird email?  I just copied the original folder over the last time but I'd liek to do it right
<nalioth> `Nomad: back up your ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<nalioth> `Nomad: the best way is to have your /home on a seperate partition
<nalioth> then you don't have to worry about reinstalling, `Nomad
<`Nomad> nalioth: I do have it that way, I just thought I,d wipe out even that and really start fresh.. I've been carrying my home directory through all sorts of distributions for years :)
<nalioth> `Nomad: dont throw it away, just rename it _bak
<`Nomad> oh of course :)
<nalioth> then you can bring over things a piece at a time
<`Nomad> I copy it off to a separate partition I use for Documents
<`Nomad> or burn it to DVD actually.. yeah
<nalioth> sounds like you've got the strategy
<dad> dark_suic, got a strange error from kdesu kcontrol but got kcontrol open - where would sharing be, don't see it ............
<dark_suic> mmm
<dark_suic> network / internet or something like that....
<dark_suic> although what you may need to configure first is samba...
<nalioth> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<`Nomad> nalioth; And this time, I won't add any experimental repositories for a while ;)
<vytautas> need an applet that would minimize all windows
<vytautas> where could i find it?
<nalioth> `Nomad: using non official binary repos WILL have harsh effects (tis why i have a big warning on my repo)
<`Nomad> it,s called Desktop Access
<vytautas> tanks
<`Nomad> nalioth: Does that include the PLF?
<nalioth> `Nomad: it does include the PLF
<`Nomad> nalioth: And the ability to play MP3s, etc..
<nalioth> `Nomad: mp3 capability lies in universe
<nalioth> `Nomad: also multiverse
<`Nomad> and DVD too?
<`Nomad> I still don't quite understand the Universe vs. multiverse, etc
<nalioth> `Nomad: PLF is obviously made up of very good marketing people
<nalioth> dvd, mp3, flash are all in official repos
<`Nomad> ok great.. Then I wonder what I ever got from PLF :)
<nalioth> `Nomad: there are very few pkgs that PLF has that aren't in the repos
<Hobbsee> what's plf?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: a french ubuntu repo full of 'illegal' packages
<Hobbsee> ah right
<nalioth> most of which are in uni and multi
<`Nomad> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<`Nomad> Dapper?  Is it about ready already?
<HymnToLife> anyone knows a Kopete plugin to display's amarok current song in nickname like on MSN ?
<nalioth> it releases in april
<`Nomad> ahh ok.. :)
<nalioth> `Nomad: the versions of ubuntu are it's release dates  ;)
<_jeremy> hi all, anyone here done any qt development in kubuntu themselves?
<`Nomad> I wish the OTR plugin were for Kopete too, I,d switch to it.. I,d like all my apps to start with k. ;)
<_jeremy> I'm trying just to get qthello.c to compile and get tons of errors on the include files /usr/include/qt3/q*
<HymnToLife> `Nomad > if you know another app who can do it, I'm interested too :p
<`Nomad> HymnToLife: Gaim does it just fine :)
<HymnToLife> really ? I searched a bit for it and found nothing
<HymnToLife> d'you have a link ?
<`Nomad> brb
<`Nomad> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<`Nomad> I've been using it for a long time
<`Nomad> But kopete would be better, with video, etc..
<`Nomad> Until one day I break down and buy a powerbook :)
<HymnToLife> ok, thanks :)
<`Nomad> np
<robotgeek> `Nomad: OS X is overrated
<`Nomad> well I'll install linux on it, I just love their hardware :)
* HymnToLife agees with robotgeek 
<dad> THANKS dark_suic
<dark_suic> worked?
<`Nomad> Hymn: I had installed OTR from source, but it looks like it's part of ubuntu now according to the site I gave you
<`Nomad> apt-get install gaim-otr
<slikdude2005> I am having a problem with internet
* `Nomad hides his ten foot pole
<slikdude2005> I installed ndiswrapper, tried wpa thing and I tried just opening up my connections
<nalioth> slikdude2005: wpa doesnt work too well with ndiswrapper
<slikdude2005> I know
<slikdude2005> I tried it w/ something else
<slikdude2005> its not even wpa
<slikdude2005> I even tried to connecting to my neighbors open network
<slikdude2005> The internet still wouldn't work
<slikdude2005> I got local ip not available
<slikdude2005> and
<slikdude2005> I never got on
<kavit> hey I have a very quick question, if anyone can be of assistance. I come from the BSD world, how on earth do I automatically set my default gateway every time I start my computer up? I have route add at the moment.. I dont want to mess with /etc/network/* if I dont have to
<kavit> I am sort of giving kubuntu a whirl
<dad> dark_suic:   well   I got to the samba shares setting  tho I'm not sseeing it on the windddows net (but that's not unusual, will reboot  a winmmachine to see if that hhhhelllps)
<kavit> also using settings:/Network from konq isn't setting it permanently, it gets reset every time I restart the computer...
<dark_suic> u configured correctly all the shares?
<mase_> wheres the kernel source located?
<`Nomad> Can someone point me to a page that explains the different repositories? Universe vs Multiverse vs backports
<kavit> mase_: check under /usr/src
<mase_> not there.
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kavit> it should be in that tree
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nalioth> wow double factoids!
<mase_> theres nothing there
<Tm_T> aye
<kavit> mase_: make sure you have it installed.
<`Nomad> Oh I knwo how to enable them, I want to knwo the differences,
<mase_> a kernel? im pretty sure i have one..
<Tm_T> `Nomad: maybe in those pagesthe differences is mentioned too, check
<kavit> mase_: the kernel gets installed by default but not the source, you have to install that by hand use apt-get or adept or whatever
<Tm_T> good night ->
* `Nomad did :9
<mase_> yeah i used apt-get to upgrade it..
<`Nomad> :(
<mase_> so how do i check kernel support with a kernel installed by apt-get ?
<kavit> mase_: you have to install the source seperately, its a seperate package to the kernel binary package.
<TiCL> anyone have a working configuration of Intel High Def Audio controller with 5.10? The modules seems to be loaded out of the box, but I don't get any sound
<`Nomad> For now, all I need to know for sure is "What reps are usually setup in a regular install?"
<mase_> so theres no way for me to check what my kernel supports?
<kavit> TiCL: might sound stupid but check the volume
<TiCL> kavit: I did
<kavit> TiCL: just checking, small things often ruin it  :)
<kavit> TiCL: what does alsamixer say?
<TiCL> kavit: yeah, even I hoped so :(
<TiCL> kavit: i have PCM at full with alsamixer
<kavit> TiCL: Konsole > type alsamixer (if you have ncurses)
<kavit> ah
<kavit> TiCL: another silly suggestion, check if the speakers are powered on and wired properly.
<TiCL> kavit: do you know how to switch between digital and analog output?
<TiCL> kavit: working fine under Windows
<kavit> TiCL: nope sorry, not an audiophile... i just use a pair of headphones with an onboard sound card
<Hobbsee> kavit: you shouldnt need to install ncurses for that to work, i dont think - it's either there by default, or you dont need it
<crimsun> TiCL: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<kavit> now how do I configure the system to set the default gateway at boot time automatically with out me having to route add after every reboot
<kavit> Hobbsee: you need ncurses if you want to run it from the console :P
<TiCL> crimsun: I don't have access to that machine right now, could you give me a hint of what I should look for?
<Hobbsee> really?  i dont remember having to install that..
<kavit> Hobbsee: a lot of things use ncurses, it probably installed as a dependency somewhere...
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i know i got ncurses-dev, but that was different
<crimsun> TiCL: It's difficult if you're not using it.
<TiCL> crimsun: would it indicate whether it is switched to digital output?
<kavit> anyway I am going to try and mess with the init.d script and add a gateway there. lets see if it works, the gui tools are for the lack of a better word, useless
<crimsun> TiCL: yes
<robotgeek> kavit: you can probably set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<TiCL> crimsun: so amixer can switch between digital and analog?
<kavit> robotgeek: thats what I did, just added gateway
<crimsun> TiCL: if the mixer element is present, yes
<kavit> anyway this isnt bad, I might even run it for a few days and see how I like it compared to FreeBSD
<kavit> the gui is well polished
<kavit> and with the kubuntu theme kde looks good, you dont have the "someone vomited lots of bright colour on to the screen" look
<robotgeek> lol
<kavit> so any ideas on when kde 4 is coming out?
<Tm_T> wai a year
<Tm_T> wait
<kavit> I am sick of gnome
<kavit> ah
<kavit> no devel packages? I havent looked
<Tm_T> there is, sort of
<Tm_T> and you can always compile working environment yourself
<Tm_T> well, if you get it compiled
<Tm_T> I don't =)
<kavit> i wish xcompmgr worked properly, it is sweet for the 2 minutes it runs before it drowns and takes my DE with it
<Tm_T> what's that
<kavit> heh i got e17 running a long time back, i guess if i put time into it i could compile something but I'd rather just wait
<Tm_T> aaah
<robotgeek> Tm_T: for gui effects like drop-shadows
<kavit> Tim_T its eyecandy, composite desktop
<Tm_T> tim?
<kavit> oh
<kavit> Tm_T:
<Tm_T> why people keep calling me tim :(
<kavit> should use tab
<Tm_T> use that yab!
<kavit> because tab is too far for my pinky Tm_T
<Tm_T> exactly =)
<Tm_T> meh
<robotgeek> kavit: map it to caps lock
<Tm_T> now really, sleep ->
<mase_> why doesnt my apt-get work ? it keeps telling me to do apt-get -f , but when i do that, it wants to remove a BUNCH of stuff
<badway> boa noite
<badway> gostaria de uma ajuda
<badway> com o pppoeconf
<kavit> robotgeek: nah, I like it the way it is, I mean while I do care a lot about Tm_T's feelings, I think that mistake wasn't fatal, drastic measures not warrantied
<robotgeek> kavit: tab/compmgr?
<kavit> robotgeek: tab
<kavit> compmgr is just distracting after a first few gos
<robotgeek> heh
<_badway> tem alguma canal em portugues brazil
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<_jkop> good night, cu ;)
<s4lv1n0> Hey people, the new version of Kubuntu already has KDE 3.5 installed as default?
<dark_suic> s4lv1n0, dapper u mean? yes :P
<kavit> s4lv1n0: I downloaded 3.5 packages by adding "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" to my /etc/apt/sources.list
<s4lv1n0> Oh, so the new version is called "dapper"?
<s4lv1n0> kavit, But I want an ISO with the new KDE installed already
<kavit> s4lv1n0: use the unstable version then, pardon me if I get the jargon wrong
<s4lv1n0> ok, thanks
<badway> alguem fala portugues
<dark_suic> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<badway> l ninguem ajuda ninguem
<badway> preciso de uma ajuda com o pppoeconf
<dark_suic> don't know portugues, and don't know about pppoeconf, but try to ask in english :P
<badway>  to have configured pppoeconf mine conexao was slow, knows what it can be
<badway> apos ter configurado o pppoeconf minha conexao ficou lenta, sabe o que pode ser
<imy> Hey
<Knowerrors> anyone know where to get libdivxdecore0 for ubuntu?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: it's not in the repos?
<jsubl2> apt-cache search libdivxdecore turn up anything
<Knowerrors> nope
<Knowerrors> well yes to second q
<Knowerrors> avifile-divx-plugin - Divx4Linux video encoding plugin
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i can try to build it for ya (what do you need it for?)
<Knowerrors> This plugin requires separate installation of libdivxdecore and libdivxencore library which is not a part of this package nor Debian itself.
<nalioth> Knowerrors: what plugin is this?
<Knowerrors> avifile-divx-plugin
<nalioth> Knowerrors: where did you get it? (and why do you need it?)
<nalioth> i'm lost, sorry
<Knowerrors> for ffmpeg manual building, its a depend for building
<nalioth> Knowerrors: well, the sad thing is this: opendivx is no more
<nalioth> Knowerrors: projectmayo folded in the past and is no longer with us
<nalioth> and those files are (or were) part of project mayo
<hawking> Does anybody know how I can configure xchat so that it will auto-accept download offers from irc?
<sproingie> #xchat perhaps?
<nalioth> hawking: not very advisable (probably why the feature isnt well known)
<Knowerrors> guess I'll go to nerim.net to get it... Im running all ubuntu related repos, including plf and multi/uni
<nalioth> Knowerrors: grab it manually
<nalioth> those unofficial repos will cause you trouble
<Knowerrors> Yeah, I'll just grab this one file in ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/a/avifile/
<Knowerrors> without changing repos
<rr73> how do i change samba so that the default windows user guest will be able to access my shares on my kubuntu box?
<mase_> holy shiz
<mase_> nalioth:
<mase_> its deleting everyone lol
<nalioth> everyone?
<mase_> everything
<mase_> deleted powermanagent stuff
<mase_> a lot of things
<mase_> kdm
<mase_> kubuntudesktop
<mase_> dunno why
<nalioth> yes. this is why we are always preaching "use only official repos"
<Hobbsee> mase_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop after all that is finished
<mase_> it deleted APT too
<mase_> apt-get doesnt exist anymore
<nalioth> mase_: ubuntu is based on debian SOURCE, not binaries. (the two are binarily incompatible to some extent)
<mase_> well ubuntu should update their programs than
<nalioth> mase_: as i pointed out in #ubuntu, a backup of your homedir is probably the easiest way
<mase_> whatever i guess thats what ill have to do
<nalioth> mase_: they get updated every 6 months
<mase_> every 6 motnhs sucks
<mase_> amsn is still 0.94
<nalioth> beats debians release schedule
<mase_> have to wait 6 months to get 0.95 ? :\
<nalioth> not at all, i also said you could add ANY debian SOURCE repo and have apt-get build anything you want
<mase_> well you said you cant have debian source repos
<nalioth> mase_: i said debian BINARY repos are harmful
<nalioth> mase_:  i tell this to folks every day
<mase_> do me a favor nalioth
<mase_> paste this back to me after my format
<mase_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6725
<mase_> i'll brb in like 40 mins
<nalioth> ok
<ggodin> Well I'm back, brand new installation :)
<ggodin> Only thing missing is having detected the proper monitor, so I<m stuck at 60Hz with interlacing
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ggodin> thanks
<ggodin> brb
<`Nomad> what does it mean if my new installation, upeon reboot, stops on "battery check".   It's a desktop.. IPCA was OFF in bios, turned it on, no diff
<`Nomad> stuck on "Checking Battery State"
<rr73> how do i change samba so that the default windows user guest will be able to access my shares on my kubuntu box?
<rr73> any ideas?
<rr73> no?
<rr73> out of 131 people noone has ANY ideas?
<rance> I just got here, so I dont know the question
<rr73> how do i change samba so that the default windows user guest will be able to access my shares on my kubuntu box?
<rance> all of that is controled by the smb.conf file, there is a guest user allow switch for each share
<rance> but I should add are the windows clients xp?
<rr73> hell no
<rr73> xp sux
<rr73> 2k pro
<rr73> so what?
<rance> ok, there is a small problem, not sure if it happens with 2kpro or not, but for xp pro there are no guest users becuase xp pro broadcasts the user name of the user who is logged in to the windows box instead of a guest account
<ffrnk> !network printer
<ubotu> ffrnk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<rr73> thats fine
<ffrnk> !printer
<ubotu> I guess printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<rance> I had to create a samba user to match the windows login
<rr73> windows is fine
<rr73> ur the most helpful person today
<rr73> even tho i just forgot to check the file
<rance> you got lucky and asked a question I knew the answer to
<`Nomad> I'm installing the nvidia drivers from their site.. running into a wrong version of GCC error, kernel was compiled with 3.4, I run 4.0.  is that really a problem or can it be ignored?
<rr73> i have guest ok = on
<rr73> i think its somin in global i need to change
<dark_suic> i just can tell that i haven't been able to allow guests from win2k to enter a samba server wiith guets ok = on...
<dark_suic> (and yes, the resource was configured to allow guests)
<dark_suic> that's the main reason for my lan to be in sharing mode...
<rr73> than why does my other samba server work?
<dark_suic> i don't know, i just said that i haven't been able to make it work, not that it won't work :P
<dark_suic> maybe you're missing something i also missed...
<dark_suic> but if you have another server...
<dark_suic> won't be sensible to copy - paste the smb.conf file and do the modifications?
<dark_suic> just a question, may be wrong, quite newbie on linux...
<rr73> i guess
<Hobbsee> or at least compare the two files for differences
<dark_suic> yep :P
<dark_suic> i just thought about that...
<rr73> but i might have made a user on my other computer
<rr73> don't remember
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> well, going to bed, hope that it works... i think i will look at ubuntuguide tomorrow, but it's 5:30 am now here...
<dark_suic> see you
<rr73> Fri Jan  6 22:25:29 CST 2006
<rr73> kubuntu doesnt use a smbuser file?
<nalioth> dark_suic: ubuntuguide will not help you.
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot an generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<dark_suic> ok, thx nalioth
<dark_suic> kudos could help????
<mase> nalioth:  im backkkkkkkk
<mase> reinstalled
<nalioth> dark_suic: i know nothing about samba
<nalioth> mase: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6725
<mase> why thanks
<mase> how do i get root on kubuntu again?
<dark_suic> nalioth, kudos i said i'm refering to the kudos unofficial kubuntu guide not just samba :P
<nalioth> mase: you don't
<nalioth> mase: use suso
<nalioth> sudo
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mase about root
<rr73> why is SuSE easier for stuff like this?
* s4lv1n0 test
<rr73> i have had problems that took monthes to fix
<rr73> and with SuSE took days
<rr73> or weeked
<mase> alright nalioth
<mase> tell me about repos
<mase> im defualt right now
<mase> send me yours or something so i can have something nice
<mase> !refresh rate
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, mase
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mase about repos
<mase> !hz
<ubotu> mase: Do they come in packets of five?
<mase> how can i change my refresh rate..
<mase> its locked at 55 and wont go higher
<rr73> least i can figure basic stuff out
<ffrnk> edit your /ect/X11/xorg/xorg/conf three mase
<ffrnk> three = there
<ffrnk> google for you monitor specs
<ffrnk> and that would be your /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry
<mase> i uncommented everything on sources.list
<ffrnk> ya well this doesn't get set in the sources
<ffrnk> you have to do this manually
<Silver_Adept> ...if I've done that, input them, and then had an error spat back at me that while X could find a screen, there were no modes that it could use, then what?
<Set> Can I go to sleep, even though my head hurts?
<ffrnk> you went outside your settings there silver
<rr73> any ideas?
<Silver_Adept> Excepting that I know this monitor can do the refresh rate I want it to.
<mase> whats horizontal sync?
<ffrnk> you have to google your monitor for your exact specs
<ffrnk> or things will get screwed up
<mase> kay
<ffrnk> do google <your monitor> xorg.conf
<Silver_Adept> I was sure I had the exact specs. It's a Dell Monitor on an nVidia card...
<ffrnk> i bet someone else has exactly what specs you need
<ffrnk> or tell me your monitor and i'll get it for ya
<rr73> who uses samba?
<ffrnk> what was the exact error silver?
<Silver_Adept> I don't remember the exact error, but I believe it was something like:
<Silver_Adept> (ERR) X has found a Screen, but there are no modes it can use.
<mase> k i changed it
<mase> saved the xorg.conf
<mase> now do i have to reboot?
<rr73> no
<ffrnk> you maybe changed the identifyer and didn't change it somewhere else where it uses it
<rr73> hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Silver_Adept> That's possible.
<rr73> restart  X server
<ffrnk> all you do it ya what rr73 said
<rr73> he did
<Silver_Adept> Is there more than one place in the xorg.conf file that I have to change?
<ffrnk> ya i use samba there rr but it isn't playing nice now
<ffrnk> nope
<rr73> my windows 2k likes my SuSE and the other windows box but not kubuntu
<rance> does anybody use wine? im thinking about how I should configure mine
<Silver_Adept> Could you find the right exacts for me, then, ffrnk? It's a Dell 1025TM monitor on top of an nVidia GeForce 4 Ti4200 video card.
<mase> ah that worked
<rr73> can u help me with mny problem now mase?
<mase> now how do i update everything
<mase> what problem rr73
<ffrnk> update what mase
<Silver_Adept> Rance, I've considered it, but I haven't actually loaded it yet - the default configuration program seemed pretty robust, though.
<mase> just update .... everything.
<ffrnk> use apt or the gui on kmenu
<rr73> smaba configuration for windows 2k box
<rr73> i use apt
<Silver_Adept> Synaptpic, Kynaptic, Adept, the Update manager... there's a lot of ways to update, mase.
<ffrnk> kmenu>system>system update wizzard
<mase> thanks
<rr73> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<korkow> hello?
<rr73> its in my histroy so i just scroll up to it as well as updatedb and svn update stuff
<mase> why 2 updates?
<mase> o_O
<mase> nalioth: its safe to uncomment the default sources.list right?
<ffrnk> ohh hey Silver_Adept we can't pm heh
<nalioth> mase: yes, if you wish
<Silver_Adept> Yeah, sorry, ffrnk.
<nalioth> mase: also add in 'multiverse' as stated in the directions
<ffrnk> i'll poke around 1 minute
<mase> whats multiverse for
<mase> i just uncommented all of them..
<mase> the backport has a multiverse i think
<nalioth> mase: multiverse is for things with patents (but are free for personal use)
<mase> well how do i add them then?
<ffrnk> gesh that was killing me
<ffrnk> i have that same screen just an HT
<ffrnk> horz is about 30.0 - 85
<ffrnk> and vert is 48 - 150.0
<ffrnk> try that Silver_Adept
<ffrnk> option "DPMS":
<ffrnk> just change the monitor section
<Silver_Adept> Mm-hmm. Anything else?
<mase> going to sleep, later guys O_O
<ffrnk> well humm.. 1 sec
<mase> whats the NTP thing for kubuntu?
<ggodin> !font
<ubotu> [font]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ffrnk> Silver_Adept,  join #bullearth
<Hobbsee> mase: ntp time thing?  same as ubuntu one
<ggodin> !font
<ubotu> I heard font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<rr73> double //?
<ggodin> !windows font
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ggodin
<ggodin> !windows fonts
<ubotu> ggodin: I haven't a clue
<ggodin> !truetype
<ubotu> ggodin: Are you smoking crack?
<ggodin> lol
<nalioth> ggodin: what do you want to know
<ggodin> I just remember there being a Windows fonts installation
<ggodin> or truetype^
<ggodin> ^
<ggodin> ?
<nalioth> put any TTF into your ~/.fonts
<ggodin> k
<Silver_Adept> Font manager - navigate to TTF/Windows fonts, add them.
<ffrnk> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<pr1r> can someone show me a wiki on installing flash for firefox
<JabberWokky> pr1r: Go to site with Flash.  Click on "Install flash" link.
<pr1r> ok and when ive extracted it onto the desktop what do i do next
<pr1r> already downloaded it
<ggodin> How can I find out which repository has baghira and ksmoothdock?
<JabberWokky> pr1r: Ah.  I thought it ran automatically.  What's it called?  Something.sh, right?
<pr1r> install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<ggodin> or asked another way, is it ok to use universe and multiverse and backports?
<ilba7r> ggodin are you running ubontu on a server or for personal use
<ggodin> personal
<ilba7r> than installing for universe multiverse and backport should be fine
<`Nomad> ok, thanks..
<JabberWokky> Blearg.  Easy if you know what to do, but they didn't exactly make it simple for somebody new to Linux.  Okay, you can right click and choose "Extract" and "Extract to install_flash_player_7/"
<ilba7r> !flash
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<JabberWokky> Then you'll have a new folder on your desktop named "install_flash_player_7"
<`Nomad> I guess I must have had extra reps before, I was sure that baghira styles and ksmoothdock were in repositories
<ilba7r> you can install flashplayer-mozilla package too
<`Nomad> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> I heard freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<crimsun> use flashplugin-nonfree, not flashplayer-mozilla
<ilba7r> crimsun what is the diff?
<Silver_Adept> ffrnk - Thanks a bunch! It's not 100Hz, but 85 is better than 60. I can't see the waves anymore.
<ffrnk> nice
<crimsun> the latter is illegally distributed (Macromedia's EULA forbids external distribution), so the former uses a Ruby script to download it from a Macromedia-approved Web site
<rr73> any news on samba?
<ilba7r> ok thanx for the information crimsun :)
<JabberWokky> crimsun: Oooo... nice.  I didn't know there was a "download and install" package.
<Silver_Adept> Thank you very much for your help - what we really need is either for Dapper to be able to detect properly or to maintain a page for proper settings for monitor types.
<JabberWokky> pr1r: You'd be better off using that... crimsun, what is the name of the Macromedia downloading package?
<`Nomad> where is flashplugin-nonfree installed from?
<crimsun> it's installed from multiverse
<ffrnk> !samba share
<ubotu> ffrnk: What?
<ffrnk> !samba
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<pr1r> thank you
<pr1r> i weill try now
<pr1r> will
<Silver_Adept> Thanks again. And now, I'm off to wreak havok with my Breezy Badger.
<StarKruzr> can someone recommend me a good KDE ftp and sftp client?
<crimsun> konqueror?
<crimsun> kbear?
<StarKruzr> I usually use WinSCP and SmartFTP on Windows.
<StarKruzr> konqueror doesn't speak ftp or sftp, it appears.
<crimsun> it does
<ffrnk> to windows box StarKruzr ?
<StarKruzr> shouldn't matter what I'm ftping TO, should it?
<StarKruzr> it's actually another Ubuntu box though.
<ffrnk> well you could scp
<ffrnk> and use fish in konqueror
<nalioth> kftpgrabber
<StarKruzr> yes, if I wanted to be bothered with wildcards instead of graphically selecting things :)
<ffrnk> and that is graphically
<ffrnk> fish://server.ip.ya
<StarKruzr> ?  scp is a commandline tool
<ice_1963> well how is kubuntu running?
<ffrnk> ya command, but fish does it gui
<ffrnk> secure copy
<ffrnk> and you can doe it remote also
<ffrnk> same command
<ffrnk> different usage for remote
<ffrnk> or just use fish
<StarKruzr> okay, let's see how that goes
<StarKruzr> while we're at it, is there any way to change the features on my touchpad?  Kubuntu seems to be incredibly sensitive to possible taps on it and it's making it randomly select things as I move the mouse around
<ffrnk> not sure what you are asking there
<StarKruzr> I have a touchpad on my Toshiba Portege M205 laptop.
<StarKruzr> (well, tablet)
<ffrnk> ohh touchpad.. dah..
<ffrnk> sorry don't know
<StarKruzr> under KDE it seems to be REALLY sensitive to detecting taps.
<StarKruzr> GNOME didn't have that problem and neither does Windows, but KDE is really... well, touchy.
<StarKruzr> and why does Adept seem to sometimes take forever to load and then just self-destruct before even asking me for my root pass?
<ice_1963> windows suck
<ffrnk> i have same issues StarKruzr, maybe bug.. don't know
<StarKruzr> Windows is useful for some tasks, just as Linux is
<ice_1963> what
<ffrnk> very true there StarKruzr
<ffrnk> ya try shockwave
* StarKruzr installed kynaptic but it seems to be very limited compared to the GNOME version
<ffrnk> use apt
<ffrnk> the one built in on KDE, the GUI is nice,
<StarKruzr> if I use apt, do I not have to worry about it not creating icons in my KDE menu?
<boga> I need to grab KDE 3.5 devel packages. Where are they?
<Alterscapes> Ok, simple (and probably) stupid question: the command to install fglrx on Breezy 5.10 (sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx) fails with "can't find package" and there's no such package in the Adept list.. is the wiki wrong, or do I just need to add a nonstandard repository?
<ffrnk> i've had it not create them sometimes.. but most of the time it does StarKruzr
<blackflag> hello all :)
<StarKruzr> greetings, ye of the good taste in punk rock
<ffrnk> probably have to add a  repository, or apt-get update
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ice_1963> if you like windows so much jest use windows
<Alterscapes> thanks guys.
<blackflag> the easiest way:
<ffrnk> umm you started the whole hate windows there ice_1963
<blackflag> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ice_1963> you bet
<ilba7r> ice_1963 so far i run linux all the time but some hardware are still not supported on it and i have to revert to window for that . tha most common in my case is scanning and printing
<ffrnk> try scanning with vuescan there ilba7r
<ilba7r> my printer scanner is still not supported ffmk
<ilba7r> lexmark allinone
<ffrnk> ahh all in one
<pr1r> ok so every tim ei try to install flash or mplayer it tells me that it couldnt find the package
<pr1r> and i already added the repositories that were necessary
<blackflag> try the link above
<blackflag> source-o-matic is very cool
<ice_1963> what kind of printer do you have ilba7r ??
<StarKruzr> nalioth, apt has never heard of kftpgrabber.
<Alterscapes> ok, I just enabled universe for adept, still can't find xorg-driver-fglrx. Strange..
<Alterscapes> wait
<nalioth> StarKruzr: nope. i need to fix that. you'll have to google and build it
<Alterscapes> I'm stupid.. nevermind.
<StarKruzr> nalioth: fair enough.
<blackflag> pr1r: did you run apt-get update?
<ilba7r_> ice_1963, see another linux neousence the laptop is optimized to run fast regardless of the temp that the machine overheat and just shutdown
<StarKruzr> hey, you know what's awesome?  when you tell apt to install something, hit Y for "Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?" and it JUST FREAKING SITS THERE
* StarKruzr raves
<StarKruzr> interesting.  it was kdesu's fault.
<ilba7r_> StarKruzr, you can run synaptic on kde i used to do that
<StarKruzr> huh?
<StarKruzr> I thought synaptic was for GNOME specifically.
<ilba7r_> nope
<StarKruzr> well then
<StarKruzr> forget this Adept noise
<ilba7r_> frankly i am running ion and installed packages from gnome and kde
* StarKruzr installs
<ice_1963> who has java installed in kde?
<ilba7r_> for i really like kdeprint but prefer other gnome applications. and really like ion
<StarKruzr> "ion"?
<boga> ice_1963: me
<ice_1963> fakeroot
<ilba7r_> it is a window manager not an eye candy but for someone who write lots of code is good
<pr1r> blackflag:no i didnt do that yet
<ilba7r_> do not recommend it as starter but you can google on it ion3 window manager
<StarKruzr> I'm not quite a starter
<StarKruzr> but I confess to being less than impressed with KDE so far
<boga> I need to beautify my fonts. Where's the hOWTO?
<boga> StarKruzr: me too.
<StarKruzr> I was way more impressed with GNOME
<pr1r> blackflag: unable to lock the list directory
<boga> Gnome was worse in my case
<StarKruzr> Linus is full of shit.  anything "advanced" you need to do you can do in a CLI window and it doesn't break anything
<ilba7r_> StarKruzr, give it a try if you do not like it uninstall. you need to read the manual though to properly use it. I like it and fluxbox for they are light weight
<boga> In my case, fonts in KDE look really ugly!
<StarKruzr> a lot of people talk about how good fluxbox is
<ice_1963> boga do you have flashplayer installed and how is your sound??
<ilba7r_> boga i agree did not like the icons menu organization or fonts preferred gnome
<StarKruzr> boga: are you getting this thing where the letters kind of overlap each other and erase parts of each other?
<boga> yes I do. Sound is good
<boga> StarKruzr: yeap
* StarKruzr has the same problem :
<StarKruzr> :/
<StarKruzr> I've been ignoring it so far
<boga> To me, the fonts are "killing" my apetite for KDE
<StarKruzr> ahhhh, sweet sweet synaptic!
<StarKruzr> how I missed you
<ice_1963> fluxbox is good
<boga> To Kubuntu's credit, http://video.google.com works fine
<StarKruzr> dude
<StarKruzr> are you for real?
<StarKruzr> doesn't work for me
<ice_1963> but so is blackbox
<boga> me?
<StarKruzr> yeah
<ilba7r_> StarKruzr, do you mean synaptic does not work?
<boga> have flash installed? That's all you requir
<boga> require
<ilba7r_> oh you address boga sorry
<boga> ?
<StarKruzr> boga: the video is out of sync with the sound
<StarKruzr> ilba7r_: no, it works great
<StarKruzr> brb
<boga> Yr system has the problem. What I find ugly is the fact that I have no controls on the video as in Windows!
<_kaenat> What can I use to resize my LVM partitions?
<ilba7r_> _kaenat, check qtparted do not use it till you read the man on it
<pr1r> i have another problem... when i go into terminal to get update it says Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<pr1r> and now i cant get into adept
<pr1r> i totally suck
<pr1r> how do i fix this now
<_kaenat> ilba7r_: man qtparted has a two line description
<ilba7r_> pr1r, can you paste in the pastebin your sources.list file
<ilba7r_> _kaenat, google on it sorry i know it is used for partitioning but do not use it frequently that is why better to read before you work with it
<pr1r> illba7r: totally new just switched from suse... i wasnt really good at that eighther just liked kde... whats pastebin
<ilba7r_> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_kaenat> ilba7r_: Thanks for the pointer :)
<ilba7r_> _kaenat, ur welcomed :)
<poimen> hello
<poimen> I am having problems in brezzy with this source deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<poimen> someone kwons a mirriror repository or something?
<ilba7r_> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<ilba7r_> i never heard about the repos you are using though
<poimen> thankx
<poimen> I was using the one from haorry lol
<poimen> that is why is returned a error
<ilba7r_> oh ok :)
<poimen> brb
<ilba7r_> !opera
<ubotu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<rr72> who uses samba?
<fujisan> Nalioth
<fujisan> happy new year ;0
<hara> hello
<hara> is there an irc-serverlist available for konversation??
<rr73> night all
<ice_1963> jest installed kubuntu and nvidia driver :0)
<Steven_M> does anyone know whether xscorched is gnome game or universal?
<mr-russ> apt-cache show scorched3d
<imy> Hey all
<JohnFlux> What repository has mplayer etc in it please?
<Hobbsee> !+mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Hobbsee> multiverse
<JohnFlux> thanks
<Hobbsee> JohnFlux: no problems
<JohnFlux> Hobbsee: it seems even multiverse does not have libdvdcss
<Hobbsee> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> libdvdcss is, like, DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hobbsee> JohnFlux: ^^
<JohnFlux> ah sweet :)
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<JohnFlux> C-O-L-T: i hate you
<JohnFlux> Hobbsee: I seem to be missing the required pgp key for seveas
<Hobbsee> ask him in #ubuntu about it
<sharke> Hi all
<nrdb> I am developing an internet application I want to make certain that it is using a https: connection, what packet sniffing programs should I use?
<mth`MAW> moin
<mth`MAW> helo i ment
<mth`MAW> sorry, wrong channel with from language :)
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need to partition my hard drive ,i`a mixed with vfats and linux partitions ,please recomend me some programs that will do the job nicely
<nalioth> DjDarkman: use a liveCD and gparted
<DjDarkman> nalioth: will it brake my intalation if i partition with that?
<DjDarkman> nalioth: in the past i tried to partition with partiton magic in window$ and i got a "kernel panic" eroro
<DjDarkman> can`t I partition here ,to make sure everything goes right?
<nalioth> DjDarkman: using the LiveCd should present no problem
<Chousuke> DjDarkman: You will have to tell linux about the changes in the partitioning. Also, depending on what you do the partitioning may destroy data.
<Chousuke> :p
<nalioth> DjDarkman: read the man pages before you start any partitioning and as always, BACK UP THE STUFF YOU WANT TO KEEP
<Chousuke> DjDarkman: if you touch only free space while partitioning, you'll probably be safe.
<Chousuke> with free space I mean unpartitioned free space.
<DjDarkman> I know what is partitioning ,I only had problems with partitioning when I have a linux installed ,but how can I tell my linux that I modified the partition table ,I must edit the fstab?
<nalioth> DjDarkman: correct
<DjDarkman> is that gparted on the ubuntu live cd?
<nalioth> DjDarkman: it is. or you can install qtparted if you like (apt-get works on the liveCD)
<DjDarkman> hmmm ,ok 10x
<nicklas> Goodmorning everybody... I got a fat32 partition, where i only got read rights. I like to have read write rights... In the console i type: kdesu konqueror, i type my root password and locate the partition. Rightclick on it, choose propertites, changes the rights. But when i check again, if it has changed.. It hasnt. Nothing happens :S
<nanda> hello
<nanda> I am having a little trouble installing vmware under kubunu
<nanda> it says my version of gcc is too recent, I need to recompile the kernel
<nanda> how do I do this?
<nalioth_zZz> nicklas: you have to modify your fstab perms
<nalioth_zZz> nanda: install gcc-3.4
<nanda> nalioth: ok, I'll try that
<nanda> should I remove gcc-4?
<nalioth_zZz> nanda: nope. you can have all the gcc versions you like
<nanda> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth_zZz> nanda: you are running the vmware stuff in a console, right? type CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 COMMAND
<nanda> nalioth: yes, its in the console. should I enter that string during the config, or outside?
<nalioth_zZz> nanda: whatever your command is, put it in place of COMMAND as i wrote above
<nicklas> nalioth_zZz: thx
<nanda> its letting me continue the config now, but now I am having trouble locating the C Header files
<nalioth_zZz> you'll need kernel-headers
<nanda> ok
<nalioth_zZz> use adept to search for and install them
<nalioth_zZz> you may also need linux-source
<nalioth_zZz> good night
<nicklas> nalioth_zZz: Allright. How should i change my fstab perm. This is a copy of the line:
<nicklas>  /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults        0       0
<nanda> thanks for your help, slowly getting there...
<nalioth_zZz> nicklas: /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    rw,uid=000        0       0
<nalioth_zZz> good night
<nicklas> nice, thx... Goodnight
<TheOldGuy> how do I change my password?
<mth`MAW> type passwd
<yeoheric> Just burnt the latest ISO of Kubuntu and when booted I tried to boot up from my laptop....the error msg was error reading from file system /dev/hdc and it stopped
<yeoheric> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> did you check the md5 sum of the cd, to see if it burnt correctly?
<yeoheric> yes it is ok
<berkes> a while ago someone here pointed me to a great -in development- app that was a KDE frontend and kpart for xine.
<berkes> i forgot the name and forgot do de.lirio.us it.
<Dreamless> Hey, is there a script that will install all restricted formats on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> all?
<Dreamless> yes i think there was on for ubuntu but i cant find it
<Hobbsee> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  a script to install several popular things. It is by nature not 100% safe but better than its alternatives. More info in #easyubuntu
<Tm_T> never saw any good one, though easyubuntu might be ok
<Tm_T> I prefer doing things using apt-get, it's not hard
<Tm_T> and you might learn something
<Dreamless> Whats the difference between easybreezy and easyubuntu?
<Dreamless> Tm_T: i know i have allready install my ati radeon mobility 9700 card with the fglrx drivers :)
<Dreamless> im using freebsd normally
<Dreamless> Guess im lazy :)
<Hobbsee> !+easybreezy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Hobbsee
<Tm_T> Dreamless: I have installed lots of stuff, and I still learn things every day... and well, lazyness is always good excuse... ;)
<Tm_T> uf, time to test gnome filedialog, if it still have problems
<Dreamless> Tm_T: Yeah :)
<athlon> anyone here managed to get cedega to play warcraft 3 in breezy ?
<athlon> I used to be able to but after upgrading kernel, upgrading KDE to 3.5, upgrading NVIDIA driver et cetera, cedega would just crash if I try to play warcraft
<Hobbsee> athlon: might want to ask that in #cedega if you get no answer here
<athlon> gotcha
<Tm_T> there's reason why you pay for it
<Tm_T> right? right?
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Chousuke> athlon: Try with wine :p
<athlon> aint gonna work
<Chousuke> Why not? as far as I know wine supports warcraft 3
<Tm_T> it does
<athlon> hm, do I have to start it with a different parameter or something ?
<Chousuke> I don't know.
<Chousuke> read wikis or something.
<athlon> yah, doing it right now
<_iCEy> afternoon, after some help plz
<knubbe> anyone who has the intel mobile 915 video chipset?
<_iCEy> am n00b to linux bte
<_iCEy> *w
<_iCEy> is there a c compiler in kubuntu
<visik7> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1729 <- I've got no one of this problems
<_iCEy> as i am tryin to install xchat & can`t
<dark_suic> _iCEy, gcc maybe?
<dark_suic> _iCEy, u tried sudo apt-get install xchat?
<_iCEy> kk i have that but havin probs installin
<_iCEy> like i say linux n00b
<Hobbsee> _iCEy: what problems installing?  pastebin any errors, and give us the link
<dark_suic> _iCEy, write in konsole: sudo apt-get install xchat
<dark_suic> and done
<nic> Hi there, I have a Q regarding GRUB
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> rumour has it, ask is Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<_iCEy> dark_suic is xchat on the install disc then?
<Hobbsee> _iCEy: for kubuntu?  no
<_iCEy> kk i downladed & extracted earlier but said no c compiler
<_iCEy> got gcc but struggling to install it cuz i suich a n00b
<_iCEy> lol
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Hobbsee> but why are you trying to compile xchat in the first place?
<_iCEy> what that one do Hobbsee
<dark_suic> that's why i said sudo apt-get install xchat
<_iCEy> was suggested to install that way
<dark_suic> it should be on the main repo, i think
<_iCEy> what sudo apt do?
<Hobbsee> no, you want sudo apt-get install xchat
<Hobbsee> !tell _iCEy about apt-get
<Hobbsee> have a look at what ubotu sent you
<_iCEy> !tell _iCEy about apt-get
<_iCEy> thx man
<_iCEy> lol : Sorry. The page you have requested does not exist.
<nic> I was trying to bring back a dead partition and I tried all sorts of method, eventually i used a winxp installer cd to detect all the partiotions and I successfully formatted the dead partition. when I reboot my system it boot from my winxp partition without GRUB, is there anyway I can get my GRUB back?
<drynish> nic yes... boot with a live cd
<drynish> and reinstall grub
<drynish> mount your old system
<drynish> chroot in it
<drynish> and launch grub-install /dev/hda (exemple)
<nic> it sounds easy let me try it - tx drynish - will let u know if i managed
<drynish> Just forget the sentence: and reinstall grub
<TheOldGuy> Blah!
<drynish> Bleh!
<nic> drynish- can't comm privately i'm not reged member
<drynish> ok :)
<drynish> Just register yourself ;)
<drynish> Is it easy to run dapper?
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Perversus> hi all
<Perversus> Hola a todos
<jpat|away> Perversus: puedes ir a #kubuntu-es ?
<Perversus> ok Thank you
<knubbe> what parameter should i use to get the fps from glxgears?
<cleo> knubbe: -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Blake1> how do you compile software
<Blake1> how do you compile software
<jpatrick> Blake1: you need to have kdelibs4-dev, libqt3-mt-dev libx11-dev installed
<jpatrick> and "build-essential"
<knubbe> cleo: geez :-)
<voicu> Hi, is there a KDE DVD player?
<cleo> !dvd
<voicu> ssst, ubotu is taking a nap :)
<cleo> never tried to play a dvd in kubuntu, maybe kaffeine with xine-engine
<cleo> ubotu: tell voicu about dvd
<cleo> :D
<knubbe> voicu: kaffeine plays dvd
<knubbe> voicu: and mplayer
<cleo> knubbe: kaffeine-gstreamer?
<voicu> yeah, it works
<knubbe> cleo: i dont know the name of the package. when i start  kaffeine there's an option "play dvd"
<nic> I can play dvd easily on kaffeine with gstreamer engine
<knubbe> voicu: vlc is also a very nice player. very simple and doesnt take too much resources.
<nic> but I always preferred mplayer over everything
<voicu> ok, i'll try it. i actually wanted to avoid kaffeine because i messed it up and i am too lazy to fix it :D
<nic> has anyone got a tablet pc down there and have u got the stylus working on it?
<knubbe> the thing with mplayer on my pc is that when i choose full screen, the movie itself doesnt get bigger, only the window with mplayer :(
<knubbe> i dont think my video chipset supports scaling
<knubbe> (intel i915 mobile chipset)
<nic> u can run on full screen with -zoom option or there's another one that i can;t rem now, have a look at its man page
<kavit> does anyone have an issue with ATI fglrx drivers and dual head monitors with regards to both the screens having discreprancies in fonts and general look and feel?
<kavit> it worked fine with gnome, just doesnt seem to do the job with KDE
<nic> ur intel chipset must be able to easily play without dropping any frames
<kavit> the fonts on both screens are different and they display different UI elements differently
<`Nomad> !dvd
<pigor> ping
<BlackSerpent> Hello
<BlackSerpent> I have some general, newbie questions
<jpatrick> BlackSerpent: fire away
<BlackSerpent> First - what is the command to access the console?
<voicu> if you are using KDE, it's konsole
<BlackSerpent> I mean - the DOS looking-like screen.
<jpatrick> BlackSerpent: K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<voicu> oh, press CTRL+ALT+F1,F2,... and log in
<BlackSerpent> another problem:
<BlackSerpent> an optical ps/2 mouse is not supported (while a regular ps2 mouse is)
<BlackSerpent> third question: I have a network card (RTL 8029AS, a relativley old one) connected to a PPPOE modem.
<BlackSerpent> what drivers will I need?
<BlackSerpent> and what kind of drivers, actually? for kernel version ?
<NPC_Crys> Hey, how do I add to the multiverse? And is it a good idea to add limewire to the multiverse?
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: add limewire to the multiverse? What do you mean?
<NPC_Crys> I mean it is not in there.
<apokryphos> yes, we know
<apokryphos> Limewire wants money!
<NPC_Crys> I wanted to install it and I had to alien an rpm
<apokryphos> right
<NPC_Crys> There is a free version, too.
<NPC_Crys> That's the one I mean.
<NPC_Crys> But I assume you think it's a bad idea?
<apokryphos> free version, which wants you to pay to go to pro
<NPC_Crys> Right.
<apokryphos> but the real problem is that Limewire requires sun-java
<apokryphos> which cannot go into the repositories
<NPC_Crys> No, blackhawk works.
<apokryphos> very unstable for a lot of people
<NPC_Crys> Oh.
<apokryphos> it will last a few minutes tops, at times.
<NPC_Crys> I did know that. I'm using it now.
<NPC_Crys> didn't.
<apokryphos> it was made to be run on sun java
<NPC_Crys> Speaking of which, I got that running, but I'm having trouble getting it to respond to the cli command: java
<apokryphos> install sun-java! /msg ubotu javadebs
<NPC_Crys> I did.
<NPC_Crys> I installed sun-java
<NPC_Crys> Won't respond to the command java
<NPC_Crys> That's why I'm running this blackhawk junk.
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: ls -lh /usr/bin/java ?
<NPC_Crys> What's that do?
<apokryphos> what does it give?
<NPC_Crys> Okay.
<NPC_Crys> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 22 2005-12-27 06:28 /usr/bin/java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<NPC_Crys> Does that mean that there is a symbolic link there pointing to blackhawk java?
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<NPC_Crys> What's that gonna do?
<apokryphos> change the default, if you have multiple javas installed
<NPC_Crys> Oh. Okay.
<NPC_Crys> I have three choices.
<NPC_Crys> It doesn't show the sun java I installed by hand.
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: dpkg -l|grep sun
<apokryphos> ...gives?
<NPC_Crys> No output.
<NPC_Crys> Just back to the base screen
<apokryphos> you didn't install those java debs correctly, then.
<NPC_Crys> Wasn't a deb.
<apokryphos> huh?
<NPC_Crys> Sun's installer script.
<NPC_Crys> No dpkg involved.
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: trash that; install the debs. /msg ubotu javadebs
<jpatrick> you have to change it to a deb
<NPC_Crys> Aww man.
<NPC_Crys> Can't I just tell linux where to find java?
<apokryphos> NPC_Crys: surely a sudo dpkg -i sun*.deb is a *lot* easier?
<apokryphos> it'll set up the plugins etc all for you too
<NPC_Crys> Maybe so, but how to uninstall the old one?
<apokryphos> if it was some script, maybe they have an uninstall option
<apokryphos> brb in a bit
<NPC_Crys> I enjoyed setting it up, anyways.
<NPC_Crys> <--masochist.
<joshisscifi> alrighty.... that didn't work
<`Nomad> It<s a good idea to upgrade to KDE 3.5 right?
<jpatrick> `Nomad: if you want to
<kavit> `Nomad: I am using it with no hassles.
<`Nomad> thanks :)
<`Nomad> I just did a new reinstall and IM trying to keep my system as stable as possible..
<`Nomad> I miss ksmoothdock though, can<t get it to work
<joshisscifi> I'm just trying to get my wireless working lol
<`Nomad> yeah, I see lots of questions still about wifi
<`Nomad> Wish I had a card to experiment myself, then I could help
<joshisscifi> just something going on with ndis
<joshisscifi> because its the right driver for my card
<joshisscifi> `Nomad: happen to know the best "addon" to change the default kde start menu to something like I see where people just have a few buttons and have like thread monitors etc going?
<kavit> ARGH! I am so angry! bloody DRM bullshit! I just purchased an ebook from amazon, their website refuses to detect I have Acrobat installed, so I go I will handle the DRM myself and download the file using CXOffice and IE. Try and open it in Acrobat and it recognises the file but refuses to open it.
<kavit> I should send amazon some hatemail for being so windows centric
<joshisscifi> yes you should
* kavit looks for something to break
<`Nomad> Someone had told me before but I forgot, why is it that when I do an apt-get upgrade I get a lot of @going to install packages@ but when it's done, I'm left with a lot of packages that were held back..  In this case, after adding the KDE 3.5 repo and doing an update/upgrade
<kavit> now I will have to repeat the whole procedure through VMWare because I really want to read this. :|
<`Nomad> josh: no
<jpatrick> `Nomad: it's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<`Nomad> ahh&
<`Nomad> ?
<`Nomad> ok :)
<`Nomad> That,s right
<`Nomad> working .. :)
<joshisscifi> so I should try that too? :)
<joshisscifi> nothing to do :(
<jpatrick> joshisscifi: if you want
<joshisscifi> ndis is pissing me off
<`Nomad> jpatrick:  ummm.. had to use -f to get it to work..   Seems all good now
<`Nomad> reboot for the ultimat etest
<slow-motion> hallo
<xwolf-> hallo
<NPC_Crys> hallo
<NPC_Crys> Is there any reason I should pick 1.4 instead of 1.5?
<Tm_T> 1.4 of what?
<NPC_Crys> Whoops, sorry Sun Java.
<Tm_T> nope
* Tm_T does have 1.5
<NPC_Crys> Yay.
<Tm_T> I think
<NPC_Crys> I dunno. I'm downloading and installing Sun java v 1.5 from seveas's repositories.
<NPC_Crys> Cuz I want limewire, and I hear blackdown is unstable.
<`Nomad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<NPC_Crys> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<`Nomad> !javadebs
<`Nomad> shoot
<NPC_Crys> Did that.
<NPC_Crys> dpkg run just finished.
<NPC_Crys> Now what was the command to select that version?
<NPC_Crys> Well, let's see if that worked.
<NPC_Crys> I think so.
<NPC_Crys> And here goes my limewire.
<NPC_Crys> whoo.
<`Nomad> Arghh.. I doenloaded from sun, but it was corrupted, and now the website won,t let me get another copy
<visik7> how canI get media:/ working ?
<visik7> dbus is installed but I can see only the floppy
<visik7> while there are other 2 partition and a cd drive
<knubbe> anyone who has a intel 915 chipset working with tv-out?
<visik7> and libdbus-qt-1-1c2 is installed
<visik7> oh got the problem
<visik7> kde wiki says dbus > 0.31 doesn't work
<visik7> we have 0.36
<visik7> and also hal
<visik7> isn't supported
<visik7> the version provided by ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<indo> how can I install flashplayer for kubuntu 5.10 for the konqueror browser?
<Lord_Athur> mm
<Lord_Athur> konqueror gives me a page to down load it but flash player detect only the mozilla direcotory
<Lord_Athur> how can I modify the k menu?
<Lord_Athur> but I want to download its code or source
<Lord_Athur> with apt
<jpatrick> apt-get source kdebase ?
<Lord_Athur> i'll try it
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<Lord_Athur> but
<Lord_Athur> can i modify it of a graphical way?
<Lord_Athur> jpatrick,  can i modify it of a graphical way?
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: ~/.kde/share/icons/YOURICONSET/$SIZE/kmenu.png
<Lord_Athur> jpatrick, why does my k menu says kubuntu 5.4, can I change it?
<jpatrick> eh?
<jpatrick> ah that
<ndazza> Lord_Athur: if i remember rightly there's a bunch of advanced config stuff in ~/.kde/something...
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: /usr/share/apps/kicker/pics/
<Lord_Athur> oki
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: that's what it should say on Kubuntu
<Lord_Athur> you're right JohnFlux ifound all
<cleo> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<C-O-L-T> Who can help me. I installed skype the new version but I can not call anybody because it writes me problem with sound device
<JohnFlux> C-O-L-T: please get rid of your auto away message
<JohnFlux> C-O-L-T: there's 151 people in here. imagine if everybody did the same. it's rude
<pussfeller> i made a udev rule so my ipod would be mounted as media/pusspod, but when I unplug the usb cable from the ipod, and then plug it back in, I get 2 icons and 2 wizards and then it mounts it as pusspod_1 regardless
<jpatrick> pussfeller: sudo killall ivman
<pussfeller> but if i unplug the usb cable from the usb port on the computer it works right
<pussfeller> jpatrick: whats ivman? the wizard? will that fix it for good?
<jpatrick> ivman is HAL's mounting thingy which gets in the way of KDE's one
<pussfeller> its not running
<VincentMX> why doesn't Kubuntu have Aleph One in the apt?
<jpatrick> VincentMX: what?
<VincentMX> Aleph One is an opensource version of Marathon
<VincentMX> it's a game
<pussfeller> theres a billion programs not in apt, they only have so much manpower to test and package all that sruff
<jpatrick> pussfeller: I'm a packager
<pussfeller> ah
<jpatrick> only problem I have is that there aren't that many MOTUs which want to look at KDE apps
<hussam> on kde 3.4.3, is there anyway I can make k3b automatically run when I insert an empty cd?
<ndazza> what's a MOTU? </ignorance>
<jpatrick> Master of the Universe
<ndazza> ahh ty
<jpatrick> which is what I plan to become
<hussam> or is that only possible in kde 3.5?
<jpatrick> see: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU
<VincentMX> is it hard to be a packager?
<jpatrick> VincentMX: is that multiple choice or essay?
<jpatrick> VincentMX: joking - it's quite easy once you've done it after a while - see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide if you're interested
<pussfeller> so how come they dont use the volume name with storage media, if it exists, or something like that, and use sd*?
<VincentMX> jpatrick, can you choose what packages you make, or is it all on a list witch you have to work from?
<jpatrick> VincentMX: you choose or see KubuntuSuggestPackages
<VincentMX> so if i'd be a packager i could put Aleph One in apt?
<jpatrick> yes
<VincentMX> ok
<VincentMX> then i'll go and read the file
<jpatrick> if it's accepted
<VincentMX> who accept's these things?
<jpatrick> MOTUs
<ccc_> anyone else having problems with amarok freezing after 1 played song in kubuntu? i've tried both kriddells and sims packages.
<C-O-L-T> People have you hear about The Gizmo Project?
<VincentMX> who are MOTU's?
<C-O-L-T> Is it compatible with skype?
<jpatrick> I said who they were a moment ago
<VincentMX> yes, what they were, Master Of the Universe, but who are MOTU?
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> #ubuntu-motu
<VincentMX> ok
<jpatrick> but worry about that when you've made the package
<VincentMX> ok
<jpatrick> Aleph One better be open-src :)
<VincentMX> it is
<VincentMX> i'll see then
<jpatrick> if it's GPL better
<VincentMX> i don't know about that
<joshisscifi> it works!!!
<joshisscifi> wirelesssssss
<joshisscifi> hahahahahaha
<jpatrick> hi kkathman
<jpatrick> joshisscifi: right...
<joshisscifi> jpatrick: I've been working on this for about 3 hours lol
<kkathman> howdy jpatrick :)
<VincentMX> joshisscifi, the way you said that seems really creapy, it's like frankenstei saying "It's Alive!!", "HAHAHA"
<joshisscifi> it felt that way lol
<VincentMX> joshenstein
<VincentMX> hmm
<VincentMX> sh*t dude, my parent's want me to use windows, man that sucks.
<VincentMX> glad i'm not stupid
<jpatrick> VincentMX: I'm 14 - I never listen to my parents when it comes to computers
<joshisscifi> lol
<VincentMX> im just going to make a 1 gig windows partition and 11 gig linux and use GRUB
<VincentMX> jpatrick, really?
<VincentMX> so am i!
<jpatrick> VincentMX: yes
<VincentMX> April 16th 1991
<jpatrick> 14 and a Kubuntu Developer
<VincentMX> hehe
<VincentMX> :D
<jpatrick> May 26 1991
<VincentMX> i don' do a lot usefull
<VincentMX> but i did start the dutch kubuntu support channel
<jpatrick> I'm Kubuntu packager, hacker, Kubuntu Forums Moderator, Kubuntu-Es team member.. list continues...
<VincentMX> :D
<joshisscifi> alright, why won't Adept launch
<jpatrick> joshisscifi: mybe kdesu is failing
<joshisscifi> there we go
<VincentMX> i only created #kubuntu-nl, but that's something more then nothing
<joshisscifi> guess it had to reset itself
<ffrnk> anyone know how i would go about sharing a kubuntu printer with a windows maching?
<ffrnk> seemed like a simple task, turned into 2 dyas so far
<joshisscifi> ok... whats with gaim-dev and gaim-data being on the list but no gaim...
<Nemezis> how do I add mp3/video support on Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> Nemezis: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<joshisscifi> jpatrick: how do I add universe to my Adept?
<Nemezis> jpatrick: I am a newb, so please tell me what is the auto method for installing packages ?
<jpatrick> uncomment (remove the '#') the universe line in the /etc/apt/sources.list by running 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<jpatrick> VincentMX: for more info see: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/PatrickDavies
<Nemezis> jpatrick: do I need to comment some other lines afterwards?
<jpatrick> no
<_bogdan> anybody knows how to install .rpm
<_bogdan> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<kkathman> _bogdan: you cannot install an rpm in ubuntu unless you use alien
<_bogdan> i already got it
<longnam> hi all, where can i get xgaw3d ???
<_bogdan> bt still cant
<kkathman> typically rpms are for redhat only...even alien doesnt work on all of them
<kkathman> its not a great idea to mix packages
<jpatrick> _bogdan: what's the program in the rpm?
<kkathman> _bogdan: however, you should be able to get the source for your app and just compile it
<_bogdan> gaim 2.0 beta
<jpatrick> or ask (beg) me to package it :)
<_bogdan> please
<kkathman> lol jpatrick
<jpatrick> hmm... GTK...
<kkathman> jpatrick:  you use pbuilder?
<jpatrick> kkathman: yep
<kkathman> jpatrick: be careful to clear your caches :)
<jpatrick> I do
<kkathman> jpatrick: I was going to do a package but two other people scooped me on it....I guess they needed the points :(
<jpatrick> which two people?
<kkathman> jpatrick: Hobbsee and seth
<jpatrick> ha
<kkathman> its fine with me, Im not ascribing to be a MOTU
<joshisscifi> well here's an annoying feature of Adept
<kkathman> I guess you have to have so many points to get there
<jpatrick> Seth's and MOTU hopeful, and Hobbsee's a new package maker
<jpatrick> an*
<kkathman> I was more than willing to let them have it
<`Nomad> !nvu
<ubotu> it has been said that nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<jpatrick> there are plenty of apps out there
<kkathman> jpatrick: Im surprised how cut-throat it is
<ubuntu_> how do i install Grub? im on live cd. my brother ran fixmbr from windows boot cd
<jpatrick> kkathman: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<urma> ubuntu_: you can mount and then chroot to your root partition
<ubuntu_> urma: didnt understand anything of that! : ) im new to linux
<joshisscifi> ok.... why does Adept show kde-core as not installed... when I'm on kubuntu? lol
<jpatrick> joshisscifi: kde-core is just kate + konsole + some other little things
<urma> ubuntu_: you know which partition your root filesystem resides in?
<joshisscifi> jpatrick: whats the easiest way for me to upgrade to 3.5?
<urma> like, /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1 or something like?
<ubuntu_> urma: you mean like hda5 and such?
<urma> ubuntu_: yups
<ubuntu_> urma: yeah i think so
<ubuntu_> urma: but shouldnt it write it to MBR??
<urma> ubuntu_: well, yeah, but it needs to know where the stage 1.5 and stage 2 files reside
<urma> ubuntu_: these are either on your root filesystem, or on your /boot fileystem, if it separate from your root
<ubuntu_> urma:ok
<urma> ubuntu_: so create a temporary directory where you can mount your root partition, something like /mnt/myroot will do
<urma> ubuntu_: mkdir /mnt/myroot ; mount /dev/hdX /mnt/myroot
<urma> ubuntu_: hdX being your root filesystem partition
<urma> ubuntu_: then you can run 'chroot /mnt/myroot /bin/bash'
<urma> *shrug*
<`Nomad> !flash
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<`Nomad> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<jpatrick> how annoying
<joshisscifi> lol
<jpatrick> JohnFlux: I see what you mean
<kkathman> yeah he's been warned multiple times and still does it
<cleo> !flash
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bdmp_> This is kinda unrealted, but you all know a lot so I thought I would ask. I am working with drupal and I got these .patch files and I am supposed to apply them with a patch command but I have no idea what I am doing. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ffrnk> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<cleo> !cups
<ubotu> cleo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<cleo> !print
<ubotu> print is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<matt_> hi!
<jpatrick> hello matt_
<matt_> anything interesting happening in the world ok Kubuntu?
<matt_> of Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> hmmm
<jpatrick> not that I know of
<matt_> I have a problem with a D-link router
<matt_> I have a linksys router that works with adept, but not a D-link
<matt_> both allow me to go onto the internet ok, but the dlink wont allow kubuntu when installking to go onto the internet to get its security updates
<matt_> anyone know why?
<Nemezis> hi, I uncommented the Universe repository in apt-get config file but yet I can't install mp3 support for my system
<Nemezis> helloooooo
<Nemezis> I want mp3 support for my system
<Nemezis> and divx
<Nemezis> and mpeg
<Lord_Athur> hi Nemezis
<_martin> XMMS + VLC
* Nemezis switsles
<Nemezis> how do I add mp3 support in Kubuntu ?
<brodel> Nemezis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ge0Ks> hi
<Ge0Ks> I wanna the kubuntu
* xtacocorex is away: lunch
<Nemezis> brodel: E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<brodel> did you enable universe?
<Nemezis> yes I did
<Nemezis> I uncomented it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<brodel> do sudo aptitude search gstreamer
<brodel> oh wait.. did you update?
<Nemezis> yes I did
<_martin> Use XMMS for MP3's and VLC for videos
<brodel> sudo aptitude update
<brodel> then sudo aptitude search gstreamer
<Snake__> Guys how do you install window decorations??
<brodel> I just installed. So I'm just now doing it since your question reminded me. :)
<Nemezis> _martin: I don't want to use XMMS
<Nemezis> brodel: what after ?
<brodel> did search gstreamer give you results?
<Nemezis> v   gstreamer0.8-mad
<Nemezis> such
<Nemezis> yes, many lines as result
<brodel> oh ok
<Nemezis> then?
<brodel> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<brodel> that's what I just typed in
<brodel> it said it couldn't find the multiverse one, but it went ahead and did the rest anyhow
<Nemezis> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse"
<Nemezis> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg"
<Nemezis> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Ge0Ks> hey How I can get the kubuntu if I haven't internet?
<Nemezis> www.kubuntu.org Ge0Ks
<Ge0Ks> its free??
<brodel> I don't have multiverse enabled which is why I didn't have that.
<brodel> It looks like universe isn't enabled for you.
<Nemezis> brodel: I dont understand, I am 100% newbie, how do I enable it?
<brodel> that'd be my guess.. but I'm fairly new too. :)
<brodel> I enabled it by going into adept
<matt_> Hi geOKs!
<matt_> you can get kubuntu from http://www.linuxcd.org/?ref=distrowatch
<brodel> System -> Package manager (adept)
<matt_> if you havent go the internet you can order the cd from there!
<brodel> I gotta run and get some lunch (I'm already late) brb
<matt_> GeOKs are you a windows or a linix user?
<Nemezis> brodel: it doesn't help me
<Lord_Athur> what's the directory for plugings of mozilla?
<Nemezis> damn, there is no one to help me with my MP3 PROBLEM !?
<Lord_Athur> what's the directory for plugings of mozilla?
<brainiac_ghost> downloading this now
<brainiac_ghost> does breezy show pretty bootsplash
<Nemezis> brainiac_ghost: not really
<brainiac_ghost> Nemezis, like on the livecd
<brainiac_ghost> or is it like debian/gentoo
<brainiac_ghost> with just text
<Nemezis> there is bootsplash
<brainiac_ghost> YAY
<brainiac_ghost> even if it is ugly, bootsplash fte
<brainiac_ghost> *ftw
<nairolf> hi
<Nemezis> u can change that
<`Nomad> Would anyone have an FTP server to recommend?  With a GUI would be nice.
<nairolf> i have a problem with kdm
<socketbind> did anyone tried Xgl and managed to make composite behave properly with it? :D
<Nemezis> xgl...is there available version of it?
<socketbind> the latest version is made available
<JaCk[a] L> helloooooooooo
<socketbind> `Nomad: pureftpd has something like pureadmin, it's a graphical interface for it
<JaCk[a] L> i ve trouble with my reporitories!
<socketbind> well composite is behaving kinda funky with xgl
<JaCk[a] L> i m looking for w32codecs
<nairolf> if i try to login some window says the /tmp directory is not writable and that the x-session might fail
<`Nomad> socketbind: I just tried it, weird permission issues in creating the initial files, etc..
<JaCk[a] L> but i don t find them!
<nairolf> and that's what it does
<JaCk[a] L> i think i need to add some repository to my list
<JaCk[a] L> u think that ?
<socketbind> `Nomad: well I've never tried it so I can't say anything more about it :)
<JaCk[a] L> please help me
<socketbind> JaCk[a] L: there are two ways installing the binary codecs
<`Nomad> I'll go back to proftpd, I was hoping for a GUI one for when someone asks that I recommend something
<`Nomad> thanks
<socketbind> you can simply download them from a traball, or get a package
<socketbind> you can find w32codecs in the marillat repository for instance, but I wouldn't recommend to add it to your source as it might break your installation in the future
<socketbind> or you can get the tarball from mplayer website and untar it to /usr/lib/win32
<socketbind> the effect is the same
<JaCk[a] L> so people what should i have as repositories?
<socketbind> JaCk[a] L: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<socketbind> btw you can find w32codecs here: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<nairolf> did anyone else have initial problems with kdm?
<socketbind> but you can get much more recent binary codecs as a tarball from mplayer's website
<socketbind> initial problems?
<nairolf> the /tmp directory is not writable
<nairolf> xwindows tell me that
<nairolf> it says the session might fail
<bdmp_> I need to apply patches to files from a drupal site I am making, but i don't know how to apply the patches. I don't understand the command context?
<socketbind> well I never experienced such a thing
<nairolf> and kde fails
<socketbind> the perm were always o.k. for me
<socketbind> I installed breezy on several machines, I've never experienced this
<deemo> i have a problem opening up an OOo file from konqueror. It starts up, but it crashes. If i start up OOo from terminal or the menu it works fine though. Is there anywhere where i can see where the right click menu of konqueror does?
<nairolf> i ran normal ubuntu and then installed kubuntu-desktop
<brodel> Nemezis: you get your MP3 codec you needed?
<Nemezis> brodel: at last
<Nemezis> but I'd like to use Xine's one, cause GStreamer sux!
<nairolf> in the kdm configuration i choose kdm as default
<socketbind> nairolf: I always installed it with the kubuntu isos and with the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<brodel> I use beep for mp3s.. or at least I plan to because that's what I've used in the past
<socketbind> ahh sorry I mean not with the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<cyberclube> Hi people, I'm trying to get the latest amsn. Is there a package available in universe for that? Or should I find some repository... or even compile from scrathch?  I found the forum page about compiling from cvs, but as amsn 1.5 has been released already I tought maybe it is already packkaged somewhere
<socketbind> so I never tried to install it that way
<brodel> I use xine for videos though :)
<socketbind> cyberclube: afaik 0.95 is the latest and you can grab the ubuntu package on their site at amsn.sf.net
<socketbind> I needed to compile Tk8.5 because Tk8.4 is extremely ugly :D
<cyberclube> socketbind: Oh, Thanks! I was not expecting to have a package right from their site... I guess ubuntu's getting much more known than what I was hoping...
<cyberclube> Hmmm... socketbind : It seems they have a ubuntu package but only for powerpc ... I'm taking my changes with the debian package
<socketbind> well it's well known already :D
<socketbind> only for ppc?
<socketbind> there is one for x86 too
<deemo> anyone know where the configuration filew for konqueror that contains the info for the right click menu?
<socketbind> check out the file associations in the konqueror options dialog
<socketbind> lol there's only a ppc one really... um well I downloaded a x86 one lately :D
<cyberclube> socketbind: haven't found it in the drop box they have. I took the debian one and I am getting dependeny problems with tcltls.... :-(
<socketbind> funny stuff, I don't get it, there was a x86 one too
<socketbind> just install tcltls and it should be fine
<socketbind> there's a package named tcltls in ubuntu too
<cyberclube> socketbind: well... maybe in universe? (I don't have universe in my repository list)
<socketbind> well let me check if it's there
<socketbind> but I don't think there will be a 0.95 version
<_ludo> is it possible to read wma files on kubuntu plz ? if yes, with wich package ?
<socketbind> there is only 0.94 :-/
<cyberclube> socketbind: I was talking about tcltls ...
<socketbind> oh sorry :D
<brodel> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<socketbind> yes, it's part of universe :D
<socketbind> anyway I'm feeling kinda dizzy today :D
<socketbind> geez I wonder why there isn't support for Xft in tk8.4
<socketbind> my eyes are burning :D
<cyberclube> socketbind: great! Added universe and got tcltls, and amsn isntalled without a complain... now lets test it :-)
<socketbind> cyberclube: did you managed to get it work?
<socketbind> ahh superb :)
<ffrnk> how do you setup samba so you can print to a linux maching from windows?
<socketbind> get ready for the fonts... they'll be extremely ugly :D
<hawking> any kubuntu laptop users around? can someone tell me if there is a way I can disable my touchpad?
<andreas_> when is the X breakage going to occur?
<andreas_> hawking, yes
<andreas_> well what do you mean disable
<hawking> andreas_ how?
<Nemezis> is there GUI for the services in Kubuntu ?
<andreas_> completely disable it, or just disable tapping
<Nemezis> startup services ?
<hawking> andreas_ I have a mouse and I want to disable it completely
<jorik> hawking, thats easy .... just go dig in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the correct Mouse device entry, then comment that one out
<socketbind> Nemezis: System Configuration -> Startup Services?
<socketbind> Nemezis: or you should try ksysvinit
<jorik> hawking, also remove it from the Serverlayout at the bottom of that file
<hawking> jorik : thx!
<jorik> hey np ;-)
<cyberclube> xiii.... they still haven't fixed that?!? I'm facing that problem for almost two years now :-( ... this time I am looking for webcam support... lets see how it is now....
<jorik> im only passing on what someone told me when i asked the very same question about a month ago
<socketbind> do you mean the fonts, cyberclube? :D
<hawking> jorik : do i have to restart kde for the changes to take effect?
<socketbind> for me webcam support works perfectly
<jorik> yes
<jorik> but !!!
<jorik> after you log out
<jorik> you also have to press ctrl alt backspace (to restart the X server)
<jorik> or you can just reboot
<deemo> anyone know why when i click on an OOo application through konqueror, that it just crashes?
<cyberclube> socketbind: Well... both the fonts and the webcam support... I actually went "around" the font problem by picking one that was not so bad... but I am now looking for a msn client with webcam support as many people seem to be getting it and I'm starting to be annoyed with all that "win" bulshit they all throw when we dont have one funcionality on Linux they have in windows....
<brainiac-ghost> hi
* brainiac-ghost loves wget, even for windows
<socketbind> cyberclube: I compiled Tk8.5 with Xft so the fonts aren't ugly anymore
<cyberclube> socketbind: I'm actually doing the grand test with the lastes kubunt dapper hoping to replace an aging mandrake server I have running with xdmcp clients...
<socketbind> but it has a bunch of bugs
<cyberclube> socketbind: "it" = amsn ?
<socketbind> no Tk8.5 has a bunch of bugs, but at least it has antialiasing support
<socketbind> amsn looks waaaay better with it
<socketbind> a mandrake server had the longest uptime in the history as far as I remember? :D
<hawking> :/ that didn't work my touchpad still works
<_christoph> hi guys plz help ME!!
<hawking> any other ideas?
<socketbind> cyberclue: well cam support is working for me great, only audio conversations and winks don't work
<_christoph> i cant use my usb stick with kubuntu
<socketbind> but anyway, I hate them
<_christoph> with ubuntu it works
<_christoph> so i ve been told to use the ADEPT UPDATER
<_christoph> but the updater wants root access
<hawking> jorik : are you there?
<_christoph> but there must be a bug or some because it does nothing
<_martin> The password for your account is the same as root
<_christoph> yeah i know but it doese not work
<_christoph> here they confirm this prob http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75114.html
<cyberclube> socketbind: Oh... Sorry to hear that... do you know any other alternatives that got conversation working? I am thinking of offering skype, as I've tried it and it worked...
<_christoph> why does the adept updater shows nothing?
<_christoph> do i have to press anything?
<socketbind> cyberclue: you can try skype and gizmo, they are equally great
<socketbind> anyway msn audio conversations were pretty crappy for me, I tried it with all sorts of connections
<_christoph> how can i get real root access?
<_asraniel__> how can i find out on which mirror a application is in apt-get? i want to know on which mirror kdetv is
<cyberclube> socketbind: thanks for the advice. I was not aware of gismo and I'll check it out
<socketbind> cyberclube: or perhaps teamspeak, but that's designed for games
<socketbind> but it's pretty great working
<_christoph> or can someone plz help me to get my usb stick detected in kubuntu?`
<_christoph> the desktop shows a symbol but i cant access the stick
<brodel> what does it do when you click on it in the desktop?
<_christoph> in kcontrol under disks and filesystems the is "Optical disk usb flash memory-- disabled"
<hawking> anyone knows how to disable synaptics touchpad?
<_christoph> ehm on click it says: cant be mounted, it cant check the filesystem or no FS was
<hawking> I tried changing xorg.conf settings and it didn't work and when I do synclient TouchpadOff=0 it says Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled? anyone knows how?
<_christoph> and no FS was stated
<brodel> sorry.. I can't help with any of that. I'm a newbie :\
<_christoph> ok thx anyway
<brodel> mine just works.. just tried :\ It doesn't work if I use my card reader though.
<kkathman> _christoph:  so you put the USB stick in the slot and does it automount?
<_christoph> well it appears on the screen
<_christoph> but i cant access it
<kkathman> can you double click the icon?
<kkathman> or right click on it?
<_christoph> i can click or with right click
<_christoph> but then the error message comes
<kkathman> just trying to determine if the icon really is responsive at all
<kkathman> or where its mounted
<_christoph> "could not be mounted, blabla he says
<_christoph> that he does not know the filesystem
<kkathman> ah
<_christoph> but in ubuntu it workls
<_christoph> -l
<kkathman> being in kubuntu shouldnt matter then ...different system or same box?
<brodel> bah
<_christoph> different system
<kkathman> ahh
<brodel> it doesn't work for me either then I guess. It does on my laptop. I just installed kubuntu on my desktop last night. Hadn't tried it yet.
<hawking> I installed ksynaptics but when I type ksynaptics on the konsole it says command not found
<_christoph> how can i enable "Optical Disk" USB Flash Memory /media/usb0    /dev/sda
<hawking> no way to disable this?
<_christoph> ?
<deemo> anyone know why when i click on an OOo application through konqueror, that it just crashes?
<kkathman> _christoph: can you look in you dmesg and see if the USBs are being recognized?
<kkathman> hawking: how did you install it?
<_christoph> what is dmesg?
<hawking> kkathman : apt-get
<_christoph> should i run this command?
<kkathman> hawking if you want to remove it... just do a sudo apt-get remove <pkg>
<kkathman> _christoph:  yes you can just type  cat dmesg | more  and look to see if there are references to the USB
<hawking> kkathman : I want to disable synaptics touchpad not remove a package
<kkathman> hawking:  ohhh
<kkathman> no clue about that
<_christoph> kkathman:
<_martin> You don't have an On/Off button for the touchpad?
<_christoph> "cat dmesg"    ??
<_christoph> as command?
<hawking> _martin : nope
<_martin> Ok ^^
<jorik> hawking, paste your xorg.conf online
<hawking> jorik : ok
<brodel> damn you kkathman.. pointing out problems I need to fix too :P
<kkathman> _christoph:  oops sorry...not cat... I apologize...Im kinda sleepy lol
<brodel> it's odd that it works in my laptop.. but not on my desktop.
<hawking> jorik : http://rafb.net/paste/results/Zdhqnb25.html
<_christoph> when i type "dmesg" nothing happens
<kkathman> lol brodel :)
<kkathman> _christoph:  well ok
<hawking> brodel : what's your laptop?
<jorik> hawking, your usb mouse works ?
<hawking> jorik : yup
<brodel> toshiba satelite 1905-s303
<kkathman> _christoph: try   sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart        then try the USB again
<_christoph> restart? restart pc?
<hawking> jorik : any ideas?
<_christoph> christoph@kubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug
<_christoph> Password:
<_christoph> Usage: /etc/init.d/hotplug {start|stop|restart|status|force-reload}
<_christoph> everything ok?
<kkathman> your system password
<kkathman> hotplug restart
<kkathman> I think I put that up there
<cleo> can someone tell me how to setup cups for network printing? I added my printserver to /etc/cups/client.conf but they are always prompted for passwords when printing
<kkathman> _christoph: what version of Kubuntu ?
<_christoph> 5.10
<kkathman> ah ok
<jorik> hawking, did you restart X (not just kde) since making this change ?
<kkathman> so yer on 3.4.3 KDE thats good
<_christoph> christoph@kubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<_christoph>  * Stopping hotplug subsystem...                                         [ ok ] 
<_christoph>  * Starting hotplug subsystem...
<_christoph> yes i think so
<_christoph> same error :(
<_christoph> damn
<kkathman> well theoretically, when you put your USB in, it should automount
<hawking> jorik : I did I pressed Ctrl+alt+backspace and then it didn't work so I restarted my comp and it still doesn't work we need to find another way
<kkathman> or so I thought
<Java_the_Hutt> you know what i am in love and my girlfriend loves me too, i am soo happy
<_christoph> Ok, can u help me to mount it manually??
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: excellent :)
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: thx
<kkathman> _christoph:  the system needs to see your device first
<_christoph> im in kcontrol under disks & filesystems
<leafw> which of all the /etc/rcX.d or /etc/init.d scripts is in control of the apache web server? There are K and S entries for it. Is this explained somewhere?
<_christoph> there it shows that "disabled" usb flash memory device
<jorik> hawking, what confuses me is that you have one mousedevice configured and two working mouses
<hawking> jorik : yeah I am confused too
<jorik> you could try to remove that one and see what happens ...
<hawking> jorik : what do you mean?
<jorik> maybe an USB mouse doesnt need an entry in xorg.conf (seems onlikely tho) and the entry you removed earlier was just cruft
<kkathman> _christoph: can you get to administrator mode there on that screen?
<hawking> jorik : so do you think I should remove other mouse entry too?
<_christoph> yeees
<kkathman> ahh ok
<_christoph> but i think it does not like the NTFS format?
<djk_> how do i list all files that'll be installed via kubuntu-desktop?
<jorik> hawking, try it (back up your xorg.conf tho and make sure you can work without a mouse (alt+f2))
<_christoph> im currently in the settings of "sda"
<hawking> jorik : ok trying
<_christoph> there are options like "mount point"
<_christoph> device / files belong to user: / mount permission
<_christoph> ertc
<kkathman> _christoph: does it show the mount point?
<_christoph> yes "/sda"
<frazer> lo
<frazer> anyone here had problems with Kate after a fresh install?
<kkathman> _christoph: so like on your desktop can you try to create an icon to it....right click the desktop, click Create New...then link to device
<kkathman> _christoph: you should be able to link to the mount point I think
<frazer> if i try to open somthing as root with sudo kate crashes everytime then I have to restart to get it to work again
<_christoph> yes that "shortcut to..."  right?
<`Nomad> Could anyone help me setup a printer? I re-installed 5.10 from scratch thinking I had caused odd problems with dangerous repositories before, but it seems I still hav ethe same issues. :(
<_christoph> but to what??? ^^
<`Nomad> I,m trying to setup a Samsung ML-2010 printer if anyone could
<l0st1> !printer
<ubotu> printer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<kkathman> _christoph: no no not the shortcut...Create new...then Link to Device
<_christoph> oh sorry was my translation fault... :)
<l0st1> check for support
<_christoph> im on that "link to device.."
<frazer> if i try to open somthing as root with sudo kate crashes everytime then I have to restart to get it to work again? anyone got any idea on how to fix?
<`Nomad> I0st1: You mean call Samsung?
<djk_> frazer: kdesu kate
<frazer> kk ill try
<_christoph> now link to what?
<kkathman> _christoph: perhaps to the HDD I guess?
<`Nomad> This printer actually has a nice installation CD for linux and all, but it gets bogged down wanting to log in as root for installation
<hawking> jorik : as it seems the problem has nothing to do with that file.. as both of them still works
<kkathman> _christoph: i put my USB in my system and it automatically pops up a Konqueror window with all the files so I dunno
<`Nomad> OR it's cups that is bizarrely setup by default.. I can't seem to get that working ok either
<_christoph> i ve read about this usb prob
<_christoph> i could be solved when auto updated
<kkathman> _christoph: I dunno, cuz mine just pops up with no special setup at all
<_christoph> but that adept updater does not update.. .?
<_christoph> what FS does ur usb stick use?
<kkathman> _christoph: your adept does not update
<kkathman> _christoph: no clue
<frazer> djk_ what did kdesu do? hot would i open sources.list
<kkathman> its just a simple thumb drive
<jorik> hawking huh ? are you sure you're editing the right file ?
<hawking> /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't it?
<djk_> frazer: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> djk_:  good day!! Hope you are well, Happy New Year to you!
<frazer> djk_ nothing happens
<djk_> kkathman: hey :) happy new year to you as well, how's it going?
<kkathman> djk_: it goes fine I suppose. :)
<_christoph> how can i update my system?
<frazer> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<kkathman> _christoph: just click your adept updater, then click the "Fetch Updates"
<frazer> after tring once with sudo i get this msg everytime i use Kate and kdesu Kate does nothing
<_asraniel> does anyone know in which package the arial font is in kubuntu?
<_christoph> no updates available , is this normal?
<jorik> hawking, wierd ....
<djk_> frazer: kdesu kate... should prompt you to enter your password and afterwards open kate with the the sources.list, apparently it's not working because of whatever problem kate had when it crashed
<hawking> For the sake of God someone tell me how I can disable this goddamn touchpad
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: i know
<jorik> i dunno anymore man, removin it did it for my laptop
<hawking> Java_the_Hutt: you know how to disable it?
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: do you want to disable tapping or disabling it completely ?
<hawking> completely
<djk_> kkathman: would you happen to know how i can list all files that would be installed via apt-get install kubuntu-desktop without installing it?
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: hmm i am not sure of that, there is a configuration file of it, lemme check
<hawking> Java_the_hutt: I'll appreciate
<frazer> djk- have you got any idea how to fix kate? or ill just try and get another text editor from adept
<kkathman> djk_: if you just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   you should get a list and then just say NO when it asks if its ok to install
<djk_> frazer: no, i don't use kate, thus no idea.
<kkathman> frazer: check either ps aux | more and look to see if kate is still running somewhere (or use ksysguard) if so, kill it..then try again
<frazer> ill try now
<frazer> im not to familar with  kde
<brodel> How come firefox was installed on my laptop, but on my desktop it's not
<djk_> kkathman: well yes, but since i already have kde and pretty much everything from the standard kubuntu install, it doesn't list much
<frazer> this is my first install from a kubuntu cd iv allways used gnome before
<_christoph> @ kkathman
<_christoph> error occured while enabling /sda
<kkathman> djk_:  what that should show is what it would NEED to install I reckon
<tomplast> hi guys. does anyone knows why kaffeine-mozilla/xine/w32codecs crashes mozilla? and can anyone tell me the easiest way to start coding windows and such graphically things with the least work and knowledge?
<_christoph> the system reported mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist
<kkathman> _christoph: Im out of ideas, my friend, maybe someone else can help you :(
<_christoph> k thx
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: get a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and edit the file for the section synaptics
<`Nomad> Well Samsung office is closed.. :(
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: you may try to comment out all the lines regarding syaptics if it your touchpad
<hawking> Java_the_Hutt : I've already done that
<hawking> I have deleted all the lines saying synaptics
<hawking> it still works
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: restarted X ?
<hawking> Java_the_Hutt: yes
<hawking> I have kernel 2.6.14ck1 may that be a reason why this doesn't work?
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: hmm
<frazer> kkathman this is the msg i get after killing kate and trying sudo kate again
<frazer> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-frazer" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<frazer> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<frazer> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<frazer> i just want to add to my sources.list lol
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: take a look at here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96444&highlight=disable+touchpad
<kkathman> frazer its a tmp file...you can probably just delete that file
<hawking> ok
<Java_the_Hutt> hawking: ALSO http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88718&highlight=disable+touchpad
<Blippe> when I uncheck "show icons on desktop" in system settings (Desktop - Behavior - general) I get my gnome background. I would rather get my kde-background without icons, is this doable?
<Blippe> gnome desktop not only background but the full desktop
<frazer> kkathman which file? i deleted the /var/tmp/kdecache-frazer dir and a new one was created and i get the same errors still?
<brodel> anyone know how to get shift and enter just to drop down a line in kopete? if I do it in gaim it does it.. but in kopete it sends the message
<kkathman> frazer:  can you please do that ps aux | grep kate  and paste that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frazer> kkathman and paste that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org what do you mean by that?  I did ps aux | grep katein the terminal and it gave me 2 lines of information
<Cyn1c4L> hello, I have a quick quiestion regarding the upgrade of Ubuntu5.10 on a fresh install to KDE. I've googled for over 12 hours and have been unable to install KDE. Now, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't make sense to me, because I'm not running KDE, and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop brings me back a kubuntu-desktop not found error :(
<andreas_> humm
<Cyn1c4L> any ideas of what I'm doing wrong?
<Cyn1c4L> and I've made sure the /etc/apt/sources.list has the kubuntu lines, which I got right from kde.org and cross-referenced with kubuntu's site
<andreas_> you did do apt-get update
<Cyn1c4L> yes
<andreas_> how about apt-cache search|grep kubuntu
<Cyn1c4L> and when I do a apt-get dist-upgrade or (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if I'm not logged in as root), it tells me nothing updated
<andreas_> that's strange
<Cyn1c4L> apt-cache search|grep kubuntu
<Cyn1c4L> E: You must give exactly one pattern
<Cyn1c4L> watch this:
<andreas_> oh right
<Cyn1c4L> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cyn1c4L> Reading package lists... Done
<Cyn1c4L> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cyn1c4L> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Voodoo_Vibe> hey
<andreas_> that's very strange
<Cyn1c4L> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cyn1c4L> Reading package lists... Done
<Cyn1c4L> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cyn1c4L> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Cyn1c4L> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<andreas_> are you sure you're using ubuntu and not debian :D
<Cyn1c4L> lmao
<Voodoo_Vibe> how do i install Grub?? im on Live cd
<Cyn1c4L> I love debian ;)
<Cyn1c4L> I have the official Breezy Badger CD's
<Cyn1c4L> this is the first time I've actually used real CD's, instead of downloading the distro
<Cyn1c4L> lmao
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: what?
* jpatrick is getting a box of those
<Cyn1c4L> jpatrick, yea, my buddy has like 10 of 'em
<Cyn1c4L> so he gave me one, and I love the hardware recognition of ubuntu
<Cyn1c4L> recognized SCSI and everything right off the top
<Cyn1c4L> but Gnome is killing me
<jpatrick> Gnome sucks
<Voodoo_Vibe> how do i install Grub?? im on Live cd
<Cyn1c4L> Voodoo_Vibe, it's a live CD
<Cyn1c4L> you don't need to instqall Grub
<Cyn1c4L> Grub is a boot-loader
<Cyn1c4L> :)
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: I'm getting Kubuntu CDs
<Cyn1c4L> jpatrick,  hott
<Voodoo_Vibe> yeah but i got Kubuntu installed just that my brother did a fixmbr from win xp cd
<Cyn1c4L> but yea, I installed off Official Ubuntu CD's
<hawking> no matter what I do with my Xorg.conf file the touchpad is never disabled
<Voodoo_Vibe> no i dont have grub anymore
<frazer> kkathman iv pasted it into paste.ubuntu
<frazer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6764
<jpatrick> Voodoo_Vibe: mount your Kubuntu and chroot into it
<Cyn1c4L> andreas_, is this not a bizarre probelm?
<Cyn1c4L> **problem
<Voodoo_Vibe> jpatrick: sorry im new at linux...so that made no sense
<jpatrick> errr.
<jpatrick> see man:/chroot in Konqueror
<DJLILYAZI> if i install MIRC with wine how to i unstall it ??!?!?!?!?!
<Cyn1c4L> delete the folder?
<DJLILYAZI> thats ALL ?
<Cyn1c4L> has anyone here migrated to Kubuntu from Ubuntu 5.1
<Cyn1c4L> ?
<DJLILYAZI> Cynlc4L, thats all just delete it ?
<Cyn1c4L> DJLILYAZI, yes'm
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: it's dead easy
<DJLILYAZI> Cynlc4L, man i am loving this...
<Cyn1c4L> jpatrick, I've been trying for 16 hours
<callie> bit of an odd one, anyone have an xbox thats on a lan with their linux box?
<Cyn1c4L> DJLILYAZI, no doubt. Linux > Windows
<Cyn1c4L> callie, yes'm
<jpatrick> !installingkde
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jpatrick
<jpatrick> !kde
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<DJLILYAZI> Cynlc4L, so far i am having fun but my spreakers are 5.1 so how can i set it to 5.1 sound card is sound blaster
<callie> Cyn1c4L: when you have  mo, could you help me setup the the connection? not too good with networking really
<Cyn1c4L> DJLILYAZI, google for ALSA
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Cyn1c4L> callie, sure... gimme a sec
<DJLILYAZI> Cynlc4L, sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet i did read about it ...a while back
<DJLILYAZI> Cynlc4L, thank you ...you have been superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr helpfull
<Cyn1c4L> jpatrick
<Cyn1c4L> root@APACHE:/home/phoenix# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cyn1c4L> Reading package lists... Done
<Cyn1c4L> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cyn1c4L> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<jpatrick> what the....
<Cyn1c4L> DJLILYAZI, glad I could help
<frazer> kkathman thanks for the help but iv got to go , if i dont find a way ill just download gedit
<Cyn1c4L> jpatrick, exactly what I said
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: weird
<Cyn1c4L> callie, what IP is your router?
<Cyn1c4L> jpatrick, I know!
<Cyn1c4L> I just downloaded kubuntu CD
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: what repos are you using?
<callie> Cyn1c4L: im doing it with two network cards
<Cyn1c4L> I'm thinking about blowing htis away and running that
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: wait
<jpatrick> burn the cd
<callie> Cyn1c4L: i set the ip of the card on my pc to 192.168.0.1
<Cyn1c4L> no
<callie> Cyn1c4L: and the one on the xbox to 192.168.0.2
<Cyn1c4L> callie, the router that you plug your internet into
<Cyn1c4L> from modem/etc should be 192.168.x.1
<Cyn1c4L> i.e. for you, 192.168.0.1
<callie> 10.0.0.2
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: put it in and do "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<Cyn1c4L> :o
<Cyn1c4L> that's why it's not working
<Cyn1c4L> should be same band
<callie> huh?
<Cyn1c4L> ah fuck me
<Cyn1c4L> oops
<Tm_T> no I won't
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I was gonna say that
<Cyn1c4L> callie, change the router to 192.168.0.1
<Cyn1c4L> your computer to 192.168.1.100
<Cyn1c4L> and your xbox to 192.168.1.101
<Tm_T> jpatrick: =)
<callie> ok Cyn1c4L brb
<Cyn1c4L> kk
<Cyn1c4L> lemme know
<Cyn1c4L> so I'm gonna mount this bastard, and it should work?
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: put it in and run "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<jpatrick> and it will add the CD to the apt thing
<Cyn1c4L> ...riight
<jpatrick> then run "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Cyn1c4L> for god's sake
<Cyn1c4L> it won't let me mount
<Cyn1c4L> :@
* Cyn1c4L grabs the sledgehammer
<Cyn1c4L> just so I'm not crazy, how do you mount an ISO?
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: burn the CD
<Cyn1c4L> I don't have k3b installed yet
<jpatrick> Cyn1c4L: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<Cyn1c4L> shit
<Cyn1c4L> when I do that it adds the breezy badger, and not the file I mounted
<Cyn1c4L> :@
<jpatrick> put in your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<jpatrick> deb /path/to/iso/mount/point breezy main
<Cyn1c4L> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cyn1c4L> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Cyn1c4L> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Cyn1c4L> deb /dev/vcd
<Cyn1c4L> I ttake it that's not correct?
<Cyn1c4L> should it be something like    deb /home/kubuntu-cd /dev/vcd?
<jpatrick> no
<Cyn1c4L> my fastab:
<Cyn1c4L> /dev/vcd        /home/vcd       iso9660 defaults        0       0
<jpatrick> deb /home/kubuntu-cd breezy main
<jpatrick> ./home/vcd*
<Cyn1c4L> deb /home/vcd/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso breezy main ./home/vcd
<jpatrick> :?
<Cyn1c4L> in the sources.list, that's all one line?
<jpatrick> "deb file://home/vcd breezy main" I think
<jpatrick> is the mount point of the iso is /home/vcd
<Cyn1c4L> so where do I put that which you posted above?
<Cyn1c4L> I think the mount point is /dev/vcd
<Cyn1c4L> and the file is in /home/vcd
<jpatrick> hmmm
<Cyn1c4L> root@APACHE:/home# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Cyn1c4L> Reading package lists... Done
<Cyn1c4L> Building dependency tree... Done
<Cyn1c4L> W: Couldn't stat source package list file://dev breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dev_vcd_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Cyn1c4L> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Cyn1c4L> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<bur[n] er> Cyn1c4L: apt-get update :P
<nalioth> Cyn1c4L: please reed the /topic. it is there for your channel enjoyment
<bur[n] er> hola all
<nalioth> Cyn1c4L: and use a pastebin next time
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to use dcop to increase the volume?
<flixor> what package do i need to install when i need openmotif
<Cyn1c4L> nalioth, sorry
<bur[n] er> dcop kmix Mixer0 setMasterVolume 75 <--that can set it to whatever number I set, but I wanna increase or decrease by 5
<_paul> hey, guys - i cant seem to get a karamba sys monitor theme to work properly. it loads up fine but some of the displays (mostly the network monitor) wont work. am i missing something? do i need to install any other packages?
<Cyn1c4L> brb
<Cyn1c4L> cigarette
<jpatrick> no thank you
<nalioth> _paul: have you installed lm_sensors ?
<nalioth> or whatever sensor pkg it calles for?
<_paul> just installed them and rebooted the machine
<_paul> but still now luck
<_paul> no*
<kavit> how do you change the default applications in kubuntu? I just moved from ubuntu but its still using some gnome apps by default
<bur[n] er> kavit: right click file type... properties
<bur[n] er> kavit: or right click-open with-other and check remember this association
<kavit> bur[n] er: isnt there something from the command line?
<Teknoenie> hi all
<dandielionous> I used synaptic to install dict-gcide and I only seem to have to gz files.
<dandielionous> I was trying to install a dictionary.
<dandielionous> Any thoughts?
<landerro> can sb help me with lineak? If I run lineakd, i get a invalid pointer error
<Teknoenie> does anyone know of a good KDE app that is a GUI for mpg123 for batch converting MP3 to WAV format to make audio CDs
<WileyNet> if anyone has a few minutes, I'm having an issue with the kubuntu install.  I haven't found an answer anywhere.  Thought I'd try here
<Teknoenie> WileyNet what's the issue?
<bur[n] er> kavit: nothing I know of... command line to change filetypes for KDE?  seems ass backwards
<bur[n] er> Teknoenie: just use k3b
<bur[n] er> Teknoenie: u dont' need to convert to wav with it
<Teknoenie> k3b won't convert automatically from MP3 to wave
<WileyNet> During install, I run through the keyboard setup fine.  Then it runs the device discovery.  After 100% it clears the screen, then sits.  No further activity.  No prompts.
<bur[n] er> Teknoenie: u have arts?
<Teknoenie> yeah
<bur[n] er> Teknoenie: and/or gstreamer0.8-mad ?
* bur[n] er forgets how, but k3b can convert mp3s on the fly to audio cds
<Teknoenie> exactly :(
<kavit> i just use sox
<kavit> it is very cool
<Teknoenie> kavit: is there a GUI for it
<WileyNet> ne1?
<Teknoenie> it's not for my it's for my 51 year old father
<Teknoenie> WileyNet: try going into the BIOS and play witth the Plug-n-Play enable/disable
<Teknoenie> try with both
<WileyNet> I'll give it a go and let you know.  Thanks.
<bur[n] er> Teknoenie: sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<ataxic> i have kubuntu 5.04 on a disk, is it quicker to download 5.10 or can i update 5.04 and is that faster
<dandielionous> Does anyone know why synaptic would give me gz files instead of installing a dictionary?
<ataxic> how on earth did i put that ? up side down
<kavit> Teknoenie: not sure
<Teknoenie> ataxic: i updated just fine
<ataxic> i'll do that then
<Teknoenie> when i did that however things like the boot splash screen didn't work correctly for some reason
<Teknoenie> when i installed 5.10 from scratch everything was peachy
<ataxic> is kde 3.5 included with that one?
<dandielionous> Guess not.
<dandielionous> Either I'm invisible or no one knows the answer.
<Teknoenie> bur[n] er: dude! thanks.. that worked for me
<Teknoenie> now just to find a package for Suse 10
<ataxic> dandielionous: you are visible to me but I cant answer you :)
<dandielionous> ty ataxic .
<dandielionous> At least I know I'm not invisible. ;)
<dandielionous> lol
<bur[n] er> Teknoenie: wiki.ubuntu.com is a wonder ;)
<ataxic> i know what i would do if I was :)~
<dandielionous> I'll check back later, and check the net.
<dandielionous> See ya'll later.
<laser_tk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<p337> I have been trying to download the install cd of kubuntu since last night.... its only going 10-15kb/s  anybody know of some good mirrors?
<hawking> is firefox 1.5 latest version of firefox?
<p337> intel x86 install cd
<landerro> can sb help me with lineak? If I run lineakd, i get a invalid pointer error
<hawking> anyone has a laptop can help me pls?
<hawking> I need to find a way to disable my synaptics touchpad... I changed the xorg.conf file but it didn't work ... isn't there any other way to disable it?
<_ubuntu> how do i install grub?? im on live cd, but i have kubuntu installed. im new to Linux
<brodel> hawking: I just installed firefox.. it was 1.0.7
<Voodoo_Vibe> how do i install grub?? im on live cd, but i have kubuntu installed. im new to Linux
<laser_tk> 1.5 is latest
<xwolf-> Voodoo_Vibe kubuntu should install grub altogether
<brodel> well 1.0.7 is what it installed
<laser_tk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xwolf-> brodel read the release notes... i installed 1.5 from there
<Voodoo_Vibe> xwolf-: i have it installed but my brother ran fixmbr from win xp cd... so now i cant access my Kubuntu anymore.... need grub or lilo
<laser_tk> I get often XBL error, when starting firefox, anybody same problem?
<xwolf-> Voodoo_Vibe oh, can't help you then
<brodel> good lord.. that'll take forever
<Voodoo_Vibe> xwolf-: Ok, thanx anyway
<brodel> Thanks anyway. I am fine with 1.0.7 for now though. I don't feel like doing that much just to update a browser :)
<xwolf-> brodel lol
<brodel> I bookmarked it incase I get bored one day though
<xwolf-> brodel you should follow the release notes.. i got scared when i read that wiki
<brodel> follow the relesae notes?
<amigrave> is there a hotkey in order to avoid automounting or autoexec of associated application when inserting a media (audio cd or usb) ?
<WileyNet> Thanks for the tip about toggling my BIOS's Plug-N-Play.  But that didn't work.
<WileyNet> During install, I run through the keyboard setup fine.  Then it runs the device discovery.  After 100% it clears the screen, then sits.  No further activity.  No prompts.
<xwolf-> brodel yeah, just below the Download Now link in getfirefox.com
<WileyNet> Can anyone help?
<brodel> I'm monitor shopping :\ my current CRT keeps freaking out on me
<xwolf-> brodel there are install instructions there
<brodel> xwolf-: how do I uninstall firefox 1.0.7 that I got earlier?
<xwolf-> brodel i have no idea :D
<brodel> hehe ok
<xwolf-> (i reinstalled kubuntu after installing firefox 107
<xwolf-> LOL
<Zouseni> hi
<brodel> I figured it out.
<brodel> Now I'll try going through that mess to put 1.5 on
<xwolf-> brodel how zat?
<xwolf-> i mean: how did you remove ff107 :>
<Voodoo_Vibe> can i just download some other boot loader from windows and then start Kubuntu from that one??
<brodel> I did sudo aptitude remove firefox
<nalioth> brodel: do you have ubuntu on your box ? or just kubuntu ?
<brodel> kubuntu
<nalioth> brodel: i ask, because removing 1.0.7 will break ubuntu
<nalioth> !firefox15
<ubotu> [firefox15]  see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<brodel> hey.. I remember nalioth :)
<nalioth> better to follow that wiki and not mess with status quo
<brodel> it will break it?
<brodel> why does removing an app break ubuntu?
<nalioth> i'm not sure of the level of dependency firefox has in kubuntu
<nalioth> because other apps depend on it's parts so that they can work
<nalioth> for html rendering, etc
<brodel> well it didn't have firefox until I installed it.
<xwolf-> i didn't install 1.0.5=[[
<xwolf-> i didn't install 1.0.5=[[
<brodel> which I thought was odd..
<xwolf-> arg
<xwolf-> i didn't install 1.0.7
<nalioth> brodel: in that case, go for it
<xwolf-> and 1.5 runs just as smooth
<xwolf-> is there a problem?
<nalioth> brodel: but you may - in the future - need the official ubuntu ff
<flixor> i am heading home back later
<flixor> in 45 min
<brodel> I installed firefox because konquer kept dying when I went to circuitcity.com to look at monitors
<brodel> I didn't see it anywhere so I installed it. After I used aptitude and installed it, it was in the K menu.
* kitsch is away: AFK
<WileyNet> Progress... During install, I run through the keyboard setup fine.  Then it runs the device discovery.  After 100% it clears the screen, then sits.  After about 5 minutes, I get a prompt saying it could not mount the CD-ROM drive that has the install disk in it.  But it booted off it!  I changed the jumper from CS to Master, but that didn't help.  Can anyone help?
<xwolf-> brodel try looking /etc/
<brodel> for?
<xwolf-> brodel prolly that's where 107 was installed
<WileyNet> Maybe I should try Xandros.  Probably has better support.
<xwolf-> WileyNet bye :D
<m0ns00n> :-)
<xwolf-> that was easy :P
<homann> installing from live CD?
<homann> does that work at all?
<homann> it's kubuntu 5.04
<nalioth> you can't install from a 5.04 live CD
<homann> darn. Can I do anytinh to free up my CD bruner that I'm running my live CD from, so that I can put in a fresh CD and burn it with the image that is on my HD?
<xwolf-> wow
<xwolf-> i think only ninjas could do that
<jpatrick> homann: work on that will begin - we're waiting for Ubuntu Express to finish
<homann> (my FC3->FC4 upgrade didn't work out, so I have no bootable HD on the same machine that my CD rom is on)
<homann> jpatrick: Will it be done tonight, you think? :-)
<jpatrick> Err
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> Ubuntu Express development began recently I think
<homann> Boot/Installa over the net (I have another win machine that I could boot my live CD on=
<homann> Boot/install over the net?
<xwolf-> jpatrick does that actually existe?
<jpatrick> do you know how to chroot?
<xwolf-> *exost
<xwolf-> **exist
<jpatrick> xwolf-: not yet
<xwolf-> (typing in the dark, lol)
<homann> japtrick: no, not exactly. I could learn...
<jpatrick> homann: you'll need to mount and chroot into your hard disk and download ALL the necessary packages from the net
<jpatrick> homann: see man:/chroot in Konquero
<homann> And when you mean ALL, that is...?
<jpatrick> I'm not sure how to do it myself
<jpatrick> all the necessary things
<jpatrick> I have to go to :(
<homann> The ide I had was to build a minimal bootable system so I could 'cdrecord' my nice ISO to a new CD and do a proper install
<jpatrick> night guys
<homann> buy, thanks
<homann> bye
<jpatrick> you could
<C-O-L-T> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_GoogleEarth_with_wine
<C-O-L-T> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_GoogleEarth_with_wine
<callie> Cyn1c4L: well, that buggered up my net connection so im not doing that again
<Cyn1c4L> callie, well, on your computer you need to put default gateway to  192.168.1.1
<callie> i did
<callie> for some reason it wouldnt resolve
<Cyn1c4L> and could you ping your xbox?
<callie> pinging my xbox wasnt the problem
<callie> the fact my router wouldnt work was more important
<Cyn1c4L> callie, what you need to do is write down your DNS server addresses, and then when you statically set your IPs, you put in those written down DNS addr's
<nase> wheres the source list creator thing at?
<jorik> anyone knows of a way to convert scanned documents into *.txt ?
<brodel> bah. I installed firefox 1.5 using the wiki.. I start it and it crashes.. now I can't get it to start again.
<callie> Cyn1c4L: after the battle i just had im a little confused
<Cyn1c4L> lol
<Cyn1c4L> fair enoguh
<Cyn1c4L> *enough
<callie> had to flash the router in the end
<callie> :(
<callie> i think i gave myself a tumor there
<callie> does it really matter what format my ip is in?
<allee> hi, anyone gets a media action selector dialog when a camera supported by gphoto2 apps is plugged in?
<Zouseni> so, does age of empires 2 work through wine
<allee> I use dappper
<renzo> hi
<renzo> I have a problem with Kubuntu
<renzo> I don't know the reason but when i want to shutdown or reboot the computer i have only the option for end the session
<renzo> Someone knowns what can i do for make appers shutdown and reboot?
<callie> sounds like an acpi problem to me
<callie> not sure how to resolve it though, sorry
<renzo> acpi?
<nalioth> renzo: kde is like that. you have to log out of the session first and then shutdown or reboot
<callie> nailoth, i dont
<renzo> can't i add the option for shutdown or reboot?
<callie> nalioth even
<nalioth> callie: really? that's all i've ever seen from kubuntu
<brodel> Yah. If I click log off it lets me pick shutdown or restart
<renzo> log?
<renzo> where?
<allee> I always got the option between close, shutdown and reboot!!
<renzo> i haven't it
<renzo> only end the session
<allee> renzo: alt-ctrl-del  in the dialog you only get close session?
<renzo> but i remember when i installed it i had it
<nalioth> callie: what version of kubuntu/kde are you running?
<stn> #kubuntu-es
<callie> 3.5 nalioth but i've always had it
<nalioth> callie: i have standard kubuntu kde and dont have it. interesting.
<C-O-L-T> how to install ww2d
<C-O-L-T> it is urgent
<C-O-L-T> please help me
<callie> nalioth: http://img305.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot16ri.jpg
<nalioth> callie: i believe you, i've heard about it from others, but thought it was a hack
<callie> im not that smart dude :)
<renzo> if i do ctrl+alt+del i have it
<renzo> but if i press on end the session i haven't the option
<renzo> can't i add it there?
<brodel> that's what mine looks like too :)
<callie> renzo: you should have an option for log out
<nalioth> callie: this is getting intersesting. some do and some don't
<allee> renzo, nalioth: do you use kdm or gdm as session manager?
<nalioth> i use gdm
<callie> that might be it then
<callie> i use kdm
<allee> afair when I used gdm once I also only had the end session option
<renzo> hm can't remember
<renzo> how can i know it?
<renzo> oh
<renzo> so i have to change with kdm
<renzo> how to install it?
<callie> sudo apt-get install kdm
<callie> i imagine
<callie> hmmmmm now, how to get my xbox talking to my linux box
<renzo> ok i installed it
<nalioth> renzo: in a konsole type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and choose kdm
<renzo> now how can i run it all the sessions?
<renzo> ok thanks you
<stn> ftp mail counts
<renzo> i go try it thanks again
<renzo> it's the same with kdm
<renzo> if i press on end the session now it go directly on the page with the options
<callie> it worked?
<nalioth> renzo: you've puzzled me.
<callie> renzo: you need to restart x i think
<C-O-L-T> somebody can help me in installing ww2d program like google earth http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<C-O-L-T> please help me
<callie> ctr+alt+backspace renzo
<renzo> how?
<renzo> then?
<renzo> after ctrl+alt?
<callie> the key with <------ on it
<callie> like delete but not delete
<nalioth> renzo: you'll see after you ctrl-alt-bksp
<renzo> i did it but nothing does appear
<renzo> where i have to do it?
<C-O-L-T> somebody can help me in installing ww2d program like google earth http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<nalioth> renzo: on the keyboard control-alt-backspace
<renzo> i did it
<callie> renzo, in a console type sudo killall gdm
<renzo> nothing happen
<renzo> ok
<callie> then type kdm
<callie> sudo kdm even
<brodel> that'll teach me to try random commands I see in here to see what they do :(
<nalioth> callie: that should not be necessary
<nalioth> kdm will automatically restart if you kill gdm
<callie> it will?
<nalioth> brodel: not a good idea :)
<callie> well, its probably usefull for him to know how to start kdm
<nalioth> callie: you have to expressly tell gdm or kdm to stop. just killing it will cause a respawn
<callie> aaah
<nalioth> he wont see any place to do it. it'll come back up to a gui login
<brodel> nalioth:  I see that now :9
<brodel> :(
* callie looks at gdm 
* callie tells her to STOP!
<callie> bitch
<callie> :D
<nalioth> callie: easy friend
<callie> oh dont start that now
<nalioth> callie: this will definitely kill gdm  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<brodel> <nalioth> callie: you have to expressly tell gdm or kdm to stop. just killing it will cause a respawn  << sounds like I'm playing halo.. not learning linux :\
<nalioth> callie: just killall gdm respawns another gdm
<callie> ja, i got that bit
<_ubuntu> hello
<callie> wibble
<_ubuntu> im  running on the live CD
<_ubuntu> how can i full install  from within here ? (the GUI)
<callie> there's lots of documentation if you want to install ubuntu
<callie> www.ubuntuforums.org
<brodel> I didn't think you could install with a live CD
<_ubuntu> maybe you cant :)
<nalioth> ubuntulog: you cannot. you need an install cd
<_ubuntu> ah shit
<_ubuntu> downloaded the wrong ISO then
<brodel> hehe
<nalioth> _ubuntu: a LiveCD is a good thing to have
<_ubuntu> yeah i guess it is :)
<brodel> I downloaded one last night but it said kernel could not be loaded or something so I burned again thinking it was a bad burn and it did the same.. so I downloaded another ISO and it worked fine.
<renzo> i rebooted the system something changed but always i can't choose if reboot shutdown or end the session when i press end session
<brodel> LiveCDs take too long to boot for me.
<thegladiator> whichs is the version of kde in kub ?
<brodel> I dunno. first thing I did was dist-upgrade
<thegladiator> 2.x or 3.x ?
<thegladiator> to download themes actually
<brodel> just like when I do a windows intall first thing I do is go to windowsupdate :\
<brodel> installl*
<noirequus> thegladiator: in breezy it's 3.4
<renzo> Someone can tell me why i haven't the option of shutdown-reboot-end the session when i press kde --> end session?
<thegladiator> thank you . i am on breezy
<thegladiator> ubuntu actually did a kde install
<noirequus> thegladiator: you should really install "kubuntu-desktop"
<thegladiator> yes i did the same
<renzo> Someone can tell me why i haven't the option of shutdown-reboot-end the session when i press kde --> end session?
<cossu> is any one running americas army server in kubuntu/ubuntu
<osh_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<osh_> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<thegladiator> i downlaoded a few tar balls . since the kde is modified in ubuntu , is it possible to install these tar balls ?
<thegladiator> themes tar balls
<thegladiator> does any one know about theme installation in kub ?
<_kaenat> What package provides libxslt?
<brodel> what's the best place to get themes for KDE?
<Hobbsee> kde-look.org
<thegladiator> www.kde-looks.org
<thegladiator> or freshmeat is a good palce
<thegladiator> i cant install tar balls ?
<thegladiator> any idea ?
<Hobbsee> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<brodel> that link didn't work
<brodel> maybe you meant kde-look.org which didn't work for me either. :(
<thegladiator> kde-look not working atm
<thegladiator> Hobbsee, this is themes tar balls
<thegladiator> whe i was in fc4 i could do this...drag and drop which installs themes
* Hobbsee wonders if you do have to compile things
<Hobbsee> you add them in system settings, i know that much
<thegladiator> the problem is I dont see nothing like a place to install a theme as such
<thegladiator> i have windows icons etc
<thegladiator> but tarballs contain mroe than one of these
<thegladiator> while daggin my mouse over the panwl a huge display comes up saying this is K menu , this is systems menu etc...
<thegladiator> can I remove this feature ?
<slow-motion_> bbl
<thegladiator> atleast reduce the size ?
<thegladiator> l
<Hobbsee> system settings, appearance, colours to add new themes
<C-O-L-T> who can help me in installing ww2d
<C-O-L-T> i can not make it
<C-O-L-T> i am new in linux
<C-O-L-T> i followed the instructions
<C-O-L-T> but it is too hard for me
<sproingie> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Hobbsee> thegladiator: system settings, desktop, panels, appearance tab, disable tooltips
<C-O-L-T> http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<C-O-L-T> this is the site
<C-O-L-T> please help
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> i dont see panels in dektop
<Hobbsee> thegladiator: no problems - system settings has lots of useful settings - you may want to look around it a lot
<Hobbsee> it's there somewhere - i was looking in kcontrol
<thegladiator> let me check
<C-O-L-T> nobody?
<thegladiator> COLT what sfoware is this ?
<thegladiator> kde specific ?
<thegladiator> if not you cud try #ubuntu
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: GOOGLE EARTH FOR LINUX
<C-O-L-T> NOBODY INTERESTED IN IT
<C-O-L-T> ???????????????????
<C-O-L-T> HELP ME
<Hobbsee> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<C-O-L-T> IN INSTALLING
<callie> C-O-L-T: now thats not the way to get help
<callie> ubotu: tell C-O-L-T about enter
<brodel> can you tell him about caps too ;)
<callie> lol
<osh_> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Hobbsee> brodel: i wish
<callie> ok C-O-L-T i for one would love google earth on linux, what is your exact problem?
<Hobbsee> !caps
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> Download latest installation package from http://ww2d.csoft.net/files/ww2d-0.99.87.zip and unpack it to anywhere you want (however use paths without spaces, this will be fixed soon). Execute WW2D.jar to test your installation.
<Hobbsee> are the instructions on the site
<thegladiator> COLT you shud mention that and then u get better help
<C-O-L-T> callie: there is a program which is more professional than google earth, it is really new provided by nasa  http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<callie> OK COLT
<callie> I
<callie> GOT
<callie> THAT
<callie> BIT
<callie> I THOUGHT
<callie> YOU WANTED
<callie> H
<brodel> oh no.. not you too
<callie> EL
<callie> P
<callie> .
<Chousuke> a:p
<Chousuke> -a
* callie rolls around on the floor headbutting the ground
<kessler> Uhm, i've just installed kubunto, and i was wondering, what is the root pass? I was never asked in the installation
<brodel> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<callie> there isnt one kessler
<brodel> hehe.. good guess.. didn't know !root was a trigger
<callie> use the command sudo and your user password to perform root commands
<kessler> callie, leaving the password blank still doesnt let me log in as root
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: thanks for helping me, it's so gentle from you. I got a deb file of java so I think I can handle now the problem
<brodel> you don't need to login as root
<callie> kessler: i never said it would
<osh_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<C-O-L-T> who is also interested in google earth http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<brodel> I think by you saying there isn't one, he though you meant it was blank.
<Hobbsee> kessler: read that wiki page - it tells you exactly how to do it
<kessler> brodel: i know, but i need root to install nvidia drivers
<brodel> can't use sudo?
<callie> osh_: you can pm ubotu you know
<Hobbsee> !+msgthebot
<ubotu> please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know know whether some factoid exists.)
<callie> !ladies
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: no problems - just try to check all the instructions on the site, and give a more consise definition of the problem next time :)
<ubotu> callie: I don't know, could you explain it?
<callie> same here ubotu
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: I will. :) I am using Linux for 3 months, and working in terminal is quite hard for me
<callie> !noob
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, callie
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: you'll learn - just follow the instructions
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: wht there is not an auto install for linux too, like for windows. I like linux because it is powerful, but it is hard to use it.
<Hobbsee> it's called apt-get
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: that is not an auto install
<Hobbsee> and there's a whole thread on this at ubuntuforums.org
<Hobbsee> called why linux has no .exe or something similar - go look it up
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: an auto install in my view is that you click on an icon and the program is installed
<Hobbsee> go read that thread ;)
<callie> .deb files do pretty much that
<callie> and rpms
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: where how?
<callie> oh man
<Hobbsee> go to ubuntuforums.org, search for linux exe - it's in community chat
<kessler> Is there a gui setup tool for your mouse, that lets you change your sensitivity?
<Hobbsee> kessler: i think it's called synaptics?
<osh_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<callie> where's an op when you need em?
<_andreas> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee: i can not download java runtime enviroment debs? I am experiencing problems, the download stopped at 99%
<Hobbsee> !tell osh_ about msgthebot
<Hobbsee> !tell C-O-L-T about javadebs
<Hobbsee> check that link you just got sent
<hawking> how can i watch a film with subtitles in kaffeine?
<osh_> Hobbsee: Thanks, but to use msgthebot I need to be registered, and that I am not.
<Hobbsee> osh_: register then - it's not hard, and it's very useufl
<Hobbsee> *useful
<callie> register then osh_  and give us all a break
#kubuntu 2006-01-13
<callie> or scroll up rather than constantly requesting the same link
<osh_> callie: no need. I got the info I wanted. so you get your break anyway.
<callie> what about next time osh_ ?
<kessler> Hmm, that wasn't a pleasent start for kubunto. It just crashed for no reason
<osh_> callie: was it really that annoying? it's not like the channel is overflowing with other activity. but yes, I could have scrolled up a bit but was too lazy. next time I'll ask someone to !tell me about it instead.
<kessler> If the root is locked in kubunto, how do you install new packages?
<Hobbsee_away> kessler: using sudo
<Hobbsee_away> kessler: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kessler> meh, konquerer crashes every time i try to open the link =/
<Hobbsee_away> osh_: if you ever go into #ubuntu and do that, or here when it's busier, it certainly gets annoying - so we tell people not to do it on principle, just like pasting
<jorik> is there a one button click backup solution for kubuntu?
<kessler> 6 (SIGABRT)
<Hobbsee_away> kessler: use w3m from a console or something?
<Hobbsee_away> jorik: you might want to see konserv
<jorik> okies, thx
<Hobbsee_away> (it's a program, should be in your kmenu)
<kessler> Hobbsee_away: i'd rather hear if anyone has a hint on how to keep konquerer from crashing?
<Hobbsee_away> kessler: true - have you got the latest updates?
<kessler> as said before, i've just installed ubunto, with the newest cd image from the website
<kessler> i logged in, started irc, and here i am
<Hobbsee_away> kessler: breezy or dapper?
<kessler> uhm, no idea really. uname -a : Linux kessler 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hobbsee_away> kessler: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee_away> then try again, once all of that is done
<Hobbsee_away> the password it asks for is the one you set at installation
<kessler> ah, wicked
<Hobbsee_away> now, i'm really going to be away now - back in a bit
<C-O-L-T> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<kessler> thx mate
<Hobbsee_away> no problems
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee_away: i can not download debs
<thegladiator> there is no link to kcontrol from the menus ?
<C-O-L-T> Hobbsee_away: java debs
<osh_> !tell C-O-L-T about javadebs
<thegladiator> how do I open kcontrol from the menus ?
<C-O-L-T> how can i remove all my firewall settings
<C-O-L-T> so delete iptables
<kessler> How good is kubunto at detecting hardware? I want to play quake4 (<3 for making mainsteam games for native linux) on my not-so-high-end box, so how big performance gains could i get from recompiling the kernel by hand?
<cleo> 0,5fps? ;)
<kessler> (Compiled kernels before, it wouldn't be my first time. But it is kindda time consuming, so if i could skip it, i would)
<kessler> guess i'll skip it then
<dandielionous> Ahhh ha ha ha  I've got my dictionary working.
<dandielionous> I had to fall back on the terminal and use apt-get but I did it.
<dandielionous> Yooo hooo.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> Now if I could just figure out how to get my music player working. :)
<cleo> portable music player?
<dandielionous> I just want to be able to listen to radio stations online on my desktop.
<dandielionous> I think I've installed all the music players there are.
<cleo> does amarok not work for you?
<dandielionous> But sadly enough I can't get sound out of any of them.
<dandielionous> I have kscd on here that will play cds.
<dandielionous> I'm wondering if there is a conflict with amarok.
<murph2481> alright quick question....
<murph2481> every time i boot up i have to go to KDE control panel
<murph2481> click on the wireless profile i want to activate, click activate
<murph2481> then go to konsole and type sudo dhclient
<murph2481> and then my wireless card is working
<murph2481> how do i do that so it happens automatically when i start up?
<dandielionous> That sounds like a pain.
<dandielionous> cleo do you use amarok?
<dandielionous> Sorry murph2481 I can't help your problem.
<toko123> greetings
<dandielionous> <<<<newbie
<larsivi> dandielionous: I had to change the sink in amarok
<murph2481> :( i mean it takes 30 seconds to do it....but just wondering if there was a way to set it up automatically
<dandielionous> The sink?
<murph2481> <<<<newbie as well
<dandielionous> ;)
<cleo> dandielionous: got kubuntu on my notebook, I don't need sound/music here
<larsivi> dandielionous: the backend, sortof
<murph2481> dandielionous XMMS worked for me
<jorik> kessler, optimizing does make a diffrence, more so if you patch your kernel with the right patchsets ... i havent bothered with that in years tho because stock kernels are usually stabler
<dandielionous> larsivi: do you know if amarok has conflicts with kscd?
<dandielionous> I'm at the point of uninstalling all my music programs and starting over.
<murph2481> amarok doesn't work for me either....
<dandielionous> I can't tell if I have conflicts.
<kessler> jorik: I see. Well, not much point in having a super fast gaming setup that only works for 10 mins at a time.
<larsivi> dandielionous: don't really think there are conflicts, but I have in general problems with arTs
<kessler> guess i'll take my chances with the preset one
<jorik> true :-)
<larsivi> changed it to one the others (gstreamer?)
<toko123> I'm trying to add a shortcut application link to my Kde launcher I can get it to execute from the command line but it gets stuck from the launcher I've tried konsole -e java-jar /foo/foo/foo.jar the launcher opens a java console and times out
<dandielionous> I tried XMMS, Xing, jukebox, amarok, kscd,
<dandielionous> and more
<murph2481> yuk
<dandielionous> What is gstreamer another program?
<jorik> you can always multi boot with windows for games, thats what i do ... except for ET
<jorik> ET ROX !
<cleo> !gstreamer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, cleo
<cleo> hm :)
<cleo> I think its a sound framework
<thegladiator> can i adjust the services that are intializd during boot up?
<dandielionous> larsivi: Do you have a program that is actually working for you?
<cleo> thegladiator: update-rc.d
<larsivi> Amarok
<dandielionous> oh ok
<dandielionous> And sound comes out of your speakers?
<dandielionous> <<<<doh slaps head  the man just said it worked for him.
<murph2481> alright another question...i have dapper flight 2 installed...so when they release something new...will i have to upgrade everything?....or will Adept upgrade get it for me?
<cleo> dandielionous: try installing gstreamer0.8-mad and try amarok again then
<dandielionous> Okay and in laymans tongue larsivi what did you have to do to make it work?
<murph2481> basically do i have to download the ISO and reinstall?
<dandielionous> okay.
<murph2481> or can i just upgrade through adept?
<cleo> murph2481: I don't use adept, but apt-get dist-upgrade works well for that
<larsivi> dandielionous: I changed the backend somewhere in the Amarok settings (and making sure it was installed using Adept)
<murph2481> cleo: ah so i can upgrade i dont have to reinstall
<murph2481> cleo: good thats what i wanted to hear :)
<cleo> murph2481: yes, of course
<dandielionous> I installed it using synaptic.
<murph2481> cleo: few i was going to be pissed i have got all my settings the way I like them
<murph2481> and finally got galleon running for my tivo :)
<_kessler> Hmm... It seems like konqueror crashes every time i try downloading something. And it takes down the whole system in the fall =/
<callie> anyone here have a good understanding of networking using crossover cables?
<_kessler> and it still happends after i updated my packages
<murph2481> _kessler: i downloaded firefox
<dandielionous> dang I installed gstreamer but now I can't open amarok.
<dandielionous> grrrrr
<dandielionous> lol
<cleo> dandielionous: strange
<Voodoo_Vibe> when i try to start XP it says there is no operating system, and if i start with XP cd i can see that the filesystem on C: in labeled "Unknown" but i can access it through Linux and watch the movies and all.... tried to do a Fixmbr from Win xp cd... but no luck! what can i do??
<dandielionous> I'm trying xine.
<dandielionous> buffer, buffer buffer and no music.
<Tm_T> Voodoo_Vibe: stop using XP ?
<cleo> dandielionous: try amarok --engine gstreamer   in console
<Voodoo_Vibe> Tm_T: my lady wont allow that, believe me i tried!
<Tm_T> Voodoo_Vibe: believe me if you hide all XP install cd's he have to use to it =)
<dandielionous> okay amarok opened now.
<Tm_T> dandielionous: I use gstreamer with amaroK
<dandielionous> type that in a terminal?
<Voodoo_Vibe> Tm_T: yeah, thats a good idea! lol
<dandielionous> I don't understand exactly what gstreamer is.
<dandielionous> It helps amarok work better?
<Tm_T> dandielionous: it's similar to xine
<dandielionous> I'm just trying to get something that will work.
<dandielionous> I don't know any of these programs.
<cleo> dandielionous: does it work now?
<dandielionous> testing
<larsivi> gstreamer is the thingy that does the real playing, amarok is just a graphical wrapper with some additional organizational goodies
<murph2481> Voodoo_Vibe - make a CD in linux using K3B and reformat and reinstall windows
<dandielionous> OMG it's working.
<dandielionous> I have SOUND!
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> ty so much
<dandielionous> I feel myself again!
<cleo> hehe
<dandielionous> So the trick is install amarok and then gstreamer...
<dandielionous> I've got to remember this.
<larsivi> or you could fix arTs
<dandielionous> I never used windows media player much.  It would start to play and then I couldn't hear anything because it would always stop and buffer.
<cleo> dandielionous: gstreamer is installed by default, you just installed restricted formats support
<dandielionous> I couldn't use any other players.
<cleo> for mp3 and stuff
<dandielionous> Ohhhhhhhh I get it.
<C-O-L-T> how can i disable all my iptables?
<dandielionous> So now I need to really learn what mp3s are.
<dandielionous> I can get into the music part of it now.
<dandielionous> Just like the big kids.
<dandielionous> hehehehehe
<FuSiOn`> my q4 won't start :(  I already got past the whole libsdl stuff, now it flies by that I get sound and no video :(
<murph2481> dandielionous: are you serious about the MP3 comments?
<cleo> C-O-L-T: flush your rules
<FuSiOn`> there is nothing in the console that remotely seems to tell me whats wrong
<FuSiOn`> no errors or anything :\
<dandielionous> I've never messed with the music part much.
<C-O-L-T> cleo: how?
<dandielionous> I think mp3 is not a wave file but not a cd.
<dandielionous> But it's music.
<murph2481> danldielionous: what do you want to know
<cleo> C-O-L-T: iptables -F <chain>
<murph2481> danldielionous: MP3 is just a compression format for typically music
<dandielionous> Weeeelll do mp3 takes less space on the hard drive?
<cleo> dandielionous: its compressed music, all stuff humans cannot hear are stripped
<dandielionous> mmmmm understood.
<murph2481> danldielionous: it is probably the best/most used compression for music
<dandielionous> Does it take less space?
<murph2481> then what?
<dandielionous> Aren't mp3 the ibm version of music files for a portable music player?
<cleo> at least ~10 times fewer than wave files (uncompressed, that stuff you got on an audio cd)
<dandielionous> Like ipod but for ibm?
<crimsun> mp3 is platform-independent
<murph2481> danldielionous: mp3's are for any platform
<dandielionous> Is that what people are loading off the internet?
<dandielionous> Or downloading?
<cleo> dandielionous: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mp3
<dandielionous> Oh ty cleo . ::)
<dandielionous> Sorry to be so slow.
<murph2481> cleo: how do i get higher resolution settings for my desktop running dapper flight 2?
<dandielionous> Showing my age.
<murph2481> cleo: 1024 is the highest i want to go higher (19 LCD)
<crimsun> murph2481: ask the bot about fixres
<dandielionous> I can't believe I have music playing just like I read about it books.
<murph2481> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cleo> murph2481: I configured xorg.conf manually...
<dandielionous> Can I convert a cd to an mp3 format?
<murph2481> cleo: thank you :)
<cleo> dandielionous: you should use a free format like ogg vorbis for that
<dandielionous> Okay great I'm going to read that link.
<dandielionous> ogg vorbis...
<Java_the_Hutt> dandielionous: yes you can, ther are softwares for it like lame
<dandielionous> I've never heard of that.
<dandielionous> Okay ty Java_the_Hutt
<cleo> dandielionous: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<dandielionous> I clicked it ty for the link cleo .
<dandielionous> Since ya'll seem to know what you're doing I have another question.
<dandielionous> I went to the weather site and clicked on the video but nothing plays videos on my computer.
<dandielionous> Will amarok do that now?
<murph2481> cleo: if i manully change xorg.conf and i screw up and am i screwed?
<cleo> try kaffeine
<dandielionous> Okay.
<dandielionous> Well kaffeine is something else that don't work on here.
<larsivi> dandielionous: amarok don't play videos
<dandielionous> Maybe it will now with the gstreamer.
<larsivi> dandielionous: I had to change the backend of kaffeine too
<dandielionous> Do I need a Java plug in or something?
<dandielionous> I hear that larsivi .
<cleo> dandielionous: maybe you want to install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<larsivi> I'm using xine for kaffeine
<cleo> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cleo> erghs
<larsivi> And I had to install some codecs, but I found all I wanted in universe
<cleo> @ murph2481 :)
<dandielionous> I installed multiverse.
<dandielionous> But I haven't checked for any gstreamer plugins.
<dandielionous> I'm using synaptic but I notice it doesn't seem to know everything.
<larsivi> If I remember correctly, there were some conflicts with some plugins for some of the stuff
<dandielionous> I had to install gstreamer0.8-mad through my terminal window.
<larsivi> And one of the players worked, but the sound lagged to much
<larsivi> 'think it was gstreamer
<dandielionous> I wrote all that down cleo .
<dandielionous> I don't seem to be having lag larsivi .
<larsivi> good for you :)
<dandielionous> I'm a little scared of messing with something that's actually working.
<larsivi> Could have been a badly encoded film, it was home made
<cleo> dandielionous: I forgot to mention gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg ...If you installed these 3 packages you should be able to play a lot of formats
<dandielionous> Well I can't play videos yet.
<dandielionous> Okay so I should install all of those cleo?
<cleo> I did
<dandielionous> cleo will that mess up my success I'm having at this point?
<cleo> dandielionous: you cannot play windows media video files though :D
<larsivi> dandielionous: FYI, it was when watching movies, the sound lagged, not synching with the lips of the actors
<cleo> dandielionous: no
<dandielionous> I don't have any windows media files.
<dandielionous> I'm pure kubuntu.
<dandielionous> Except for a little gnome.
<dandielionous> hehehe
<dandielionous> I use gaim.
<dandielionous> Okay all those commands are apt-get install cleo?
<cleo> dandielionous: yup easiest way imo "apt-get install packet1 packet2 packet3 packetN" ;)
<dandielionous> You have to have commas in there?
<dandielionous> Here I go.
<dandielionous> GEtting ready to try it.
<cleo> no...but thats all stuff you can try on your own...apt will complain if you do something stupid :D
<dandielionous> Well I'd rather be told I'm wrong than have my computer messed up.
<toko123> still stuck after reset x
<cleo> toko123: what do you mean with stuck?
<toko123> please vrify theis syntax konsole --noclose -e bash -c java -version?
<toko123> the launcher opens a different version of java then the panel
<stefano> hey dudes
<stefano> i need a program or a script for finding out my cpu-temerature
<toko123> the panel picks up the env PATH defined in .bashrc
<toko123> the laucher appers not to use .bashrc for it's PATH env
<cleo> toko123: sudo update-alternatives --config java  doesn't help you?
<stefano> anyone?
<toko123> cleo, thanks I'll try it
<cleo> stefano: try acpi -V
<cleo> stefano: else take a look on lmsensors
<stefano> No support for device type: thermal
<stefano> thanks
<cleo> im off, bye :)
<dandielionous> Okay I installed everything.
<toko123> cleo, actually I want to use a different version than is already defined in the alternatives
<dandielionous> And he just left.
<dandielionous> Okay amarok is still working.
<Lord_Athur> hola a todos
<ilba7r> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> ilba7r, it was only a mistake
<Lord_Athur> :S
<ilba7r> hi Lord_Athur, :)
<Lord_Athur> :P
<dandielionous> When I go here: http://www.wlbz.com/ and click on the weather video it don't play.  Do I need a java plug in?
<Lord_Athur> dandielionous, are you spanish, really?
<dandielionous> No I am not speaking spanish does it look like I am?
<Lord_Athur> no, it doesn't
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Acidic32> whats the package manager called
<Lord_Athur> jejeje
<Acidic32> in ubuntu
<brodel> synaptic
<dandielionous> Oh okay scared me for a minute there.
<Lord_Athur> Sypaptic
<brodel> kubuntu it's adept
<Lord_Athur> Synaptic :D
<dandielionous> Do we have to add java plug in for kubuntu?
<Acidic32> ok
<brodel> dandielionous: yes
<Lord_Athur> dandielionous, yes
<dandielionous> ty ty appreciate the response.
<Lord_Athur> :P
<dandielionous> Do I do that through apt-get?
<dandielionous> Or synaptic?
<brodel> doesn't matter
<brodel> they both do the same
<dandielionous> Okay ty ty again. :)
<dandielionous> I speak a little spanish Lord_Athur .
<dandielionous> But don't tell anyone. :)
<slow-motion> n8
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Lord_Athur> dandielionous, did you get the plugin?
<dandielionous> No I haven't yet.
<dandielionous> It's confusing in synaptic.
<dandielionous> What is the command in apt?
<Lord_Athur> mm
<dandielionous> I don't know if I should add everything that comes up in synaptic or not.
<Lord_Athur> dandielionous, you can download it from my page
<dandielionous> java plugin didn't come up.
<dandielionous> That's kind but that's a struggle for me too.
<dandielionous> I need to learn how to do it in my programs that I have.
<Lord_Athur> dandielionous, you've to download the .so file and paste it in the plug directory
<Lord_Athur> it's waht i did
<dandielionous> I have a bunch of choices in synaptic I think I found the right one.
<dandielionous> Or I'll just install them all.
<dandielionous> I have lots of space.
<Lord_Athur> then, install all
<Lord_Athur> :P
<dandielionous> :)
<kujeger> what's a good kde ftp program with a gui?
<dandielionous> Installing, installing.
<dandielionous> download rate 273kbs
<brodel> kujeger: I have used gftp.. worked fine for what I needed.
<rance> when I start firefox its homepage is set to a local file called "/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html" and that is missing from my system, what package is it in?
<kujeger> brodel: thanks, I'll try it.
<m0ns00n> brothel: thanks, I'll try it.
<rance> never mind, I found it
<dandielionous> lol @ rance
<rance> dont you just love the adept search
<jorik> whats /dev/kmem ?
<dandielionous> yes rance
<dandielionous> I'm using synaptic.
<dandielionous> I like it better.
<rance> oh yea
<rance> ok
<dandielionous> I just love kubuntu.
<hawking> I have kubuntu and Kde 3.5 and I want to disable my synaptics touchpad.I tried everything with the xorg.conf file but doesn't work... what may be the problem?
<rance> well, Ive been around linux for several years, but so far kubuntu is the best distro going, and ive used mandrake/mandriva fedora, centos, slackware, and even gentoo
<tictric> what is everything?
<dandielionous> have you hard of xandros rance?
<dandielionous> Sorry hawking I would help if I could.
<m0ns00n> tictric: follow the white killer rabbit with big sharp bloody teeth
<ProtectYaNeck> should my internet connection work when using a live cd?
<rance> yea, ive heard of it, I think thats the one that is supposed to look much more like Windows, and dont they charge for it?
<dandielionous> yes ProtectYaNeck
<hawking> tictric : I've put Option SHMConfig "true" to xorg.conf and tried to configure usinh synclient but still got Shmconfig disabled? error although I rebooted that didn't change and then I just removed all the lines about synaptics from xorg.conf and it didn't make any change again
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with access for all in konsole
<_ubuntu> ???
<ilba7r_> ProtectYaNeck, with ether net yess. with wirless most probably no
<ProtectYaNeck> dandielionous, any idea why it doesn't work with the live cd but works in xp?
<ProtectYaNeck> this isn't wireless
<dandielionous> I don't know but I've tried solaris, mandrake, mandrive, knoppix and I like kubuntu best rance.
<dandielionous> Is it ethernet or wireless ProtectYaNeck ?
<ilba7r_> ProtectYaNeck, if it is soft modem most probably no either
<dandielionous> I think ilba7r_  knows more than me ProtectYaNeck .
<ProtectYaNeck> I have a university dsl connection
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with access for all in konsole??
<rance> I loved knoppix before 4.0, 3.9 was the last one I liked, and I still use it in a pinch to get stuff working, and its my preferred method of installing gentoo
<tictric> hawking: As far as I can tell, if you remove the configuration for the touchpad from xorg.conf it won't be activated any longer.
<dandielionous> knoppix got me started on the right path.
<ilba7r_> ProtectYaNeck, was it autodetected when you ran the livecd and did it ask you to configure it
<hawking> tictric : I did that already and it was activated
<dandielionous> I tried to get lenox going for 3 years.  I downloaded solaris at least 3 times and tried to install.
<hawking> I am just confused
<ilba7r_> ProtectYaNeck, if not than you need to tweek if after installing ubuntu
<ProtectYaNeck> it didn't ask for configuration
<dandielionous> Lots of researching o the net rance then finally someone told me about Mandrake and that got me going.
<dandielionous> And a friend gave me a knoppix cd.
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with access for all in konsole??
<dandielionous> knoppix gave me the first taste rance.
<rance> I think I still have a mandrake install book from like mandrake 3 or 4
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with read access for all in konsole?? im on live cd
<dandielionous> I have Mandrake 10.1.
<dandielionous> But rpms are too hard.
<dandielionous> I like debians very much. :)
<ilba7r_> i hated upgrading from one ver to another in mandrive from 10 to 10.1 broke everything here
<ProtectYaNeck> also, are there any know problems with kubuntu and sata drives?
<ilba7r_> !sata
<ubotu> ilba7r_: What?
<ilba7r_> mm ProtectYaNeck you should try the forums sorry never needed to install one
<dandielionous> I know what you mean ilba7r_ .
<dandielionous> I hope I don't have to do that kind of upgrading with kubuntu.
<_ubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<_ubuntu> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ilba7r_> dandielionous, upgrading from hoary to breezy was ok. fresh install is better but worked ok. If you do not install a lot of custom drivers you are ok
<rance> I almost tried suse, and had debian installed at one time, but I didnt like one thing or another and Id decided that the two things that HAD to work, was a good upgrade and update systems
<l0st1> !acroread64
<ubotu> l0st1: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<brodel> lol
<dandielionous> Sounds good.  It takes so long to get everything running.  I hate to do a whole fresh install again.
<_ubuntu> how do i mount hdc1 with read access for all in konsole?? im on live cd
<dandielionous> It's taken me about 3 months since I wiped windows totally off my disk for me to get everything going again.
<ilba7r_> dandielionous, nevertheless i heared dapper installation wil be harder so better have a seperate partition for your home directory
<dandielionous> But that was because I was trying to learn linux at the same time.
<l0st1> any ideas about acroread install for x64 systems?
<dandielionous> What is dapper?
<dandielionous> The newest version of kubuntu?
<ilba7r_> dandielionous, the new ver of ubuntu
<ilba7r_> new release
<dandielionous> Gees it doesn't just automatically upgrade?
<dandielionous> lol @ myself
<rance> thats part of the reason I havent wanted to do lvm yet, I love the concept, but Ive got 4 partitions /boot, /swap, /, and /home
<dandielionous> I don't have seperate partitions.
<dandielionous> Maybe I should.
<rance> the reason for the seperate partions is that if something goes wrong during an install your /home folders are all safe
<rance> cause you are just mounting that and not formatting it
<ilba7r_> rance but i wil not go so far to have seperate /boot partition
<rance> one bad manrake install a couple of years ago taught me that
<dandielionous> I'm not really saving anything to home folders.
<dandielionous> I have some things like documents and pictures.
<dandielionous> But the rest is effecting the whole system like the java plugins.
<dandielionous> If it's anything I really want I usually back up to floppy or cd.
<ilba7r_> seperate swap and home. home so i do not loose my data. swap so i can run more than one distro if i want to experiment
<dandielionous> I need a jump drive.
<rance> ilba7r a seperate boot partition is a trick that I picked up from the gentoo, linux from scratch projects
<dandielionous> ohhhhhh
<mzelem> hello, anyone know the command to re-configure x?
<rance> dandelionous: they are cheap enough
<crimsun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mzelem> k, thanks
<dandielionous> Okay I just installed all the java plugins and still can't run the video.
<dandielionous> I think I have to do a cold boot.
<ilba7r_> cimsun wont dpkg -configure work too or is there a diff
<dandielionous> I'll be back.
<ilba7r_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rance> why doesnt kubuntu have the configuration tools that come with Xorg anyway?
<crimsun> ilba7r_: there is a difference. --configure runs postinst
<ilba7r_> crimsun does that mean i can not run while x is running
<ilba7r_> i mean run the command dpkg --configure
<crimsun> ilba7r_: it's generally bad practice to do so, but you're free to do so
<ilba7r_> crimsun, thanks for the information. I am just learning not jsut standing by an opinion. Thanks again
<crimsun> np
<l0st1> any ideas about acreread for x64, or i'm stuck with chroot stuff and 32 bit
<ubuntu> how to i alter ownership for a folder??
<l0st1> chown
<l0st1> or try man chown
<l0st1> !acroread
<ubotu> l0st1: I give up, what is it?
<l0st1> !pdf
<ubotu> l0st1: Are you on ritalin?
<rance> I've got a question about configuring apache2, I just installed it, and loaded up http://localhost in my web browser and I get a directory listing with the one directory in /var/www that actually has the apache default index stuff in it, why isnt the site configured correctly?
<ubuntu> los1: how?? its the folder /mnt/win
<ubuntu> i want read access for all
<l0st1> is that monted from samba?
<ubuntu> no konsole
<l0st1> edit your fstab
<ubuntu> lost1: im on live cd
<l0st1> humm well not sure, don't want to break anything you could be doing since your running live cd and not install
<ubuntu> lost1: ok, Thanx anyway
<fridge> what are the stock keybindings for switching virtual desktops in ubtunu kde?
<toko123> greetings
<toko123> can I use the mplayer essential codecs with xine?
<dandielionous> Okay my java plugin is working.
<dandielionous> But I still can't get the video to play for the weather video.
<decOding> how do I install KDE 3.5 on Kubuntu ?
<dandielionous> Here is the message I get.
<dandielionous> xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [http://www.wtsp.com/includes/buildasx_oas.aspx?fn=http://wm.gannett.speedera.net/wm.gannett/wlbz/2forecast.wmv&sp=mms://wm.gannett.speedera.net/wm.gannett/wlbz/ads/credit_now.wmv] 
<dandielionous> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [http://www.wtsp.com/includes/buildasx_oas.aspx?fn=http://wm.gannett.speedera.net/wm.gannett/wlbz/2forecast.wmv&sp=mms://wm.gannett.speedera.net/wm.gannett/wlbz/ads/credit_now.wmv] 
<dandielionous> input_http: http status not 2xx: >404 Not Found<
<dandielionous> xine: found input plugin  : http input plugin
<toko123> I'm trting to get xine to work on wmv file
<dandielionous> Does anyone know what that means/
<dandielionous> ?
<decOding> found
<dandielionous> xxine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<toko123> dandielionous, did you try the mplayer essental codecs?
<dandielionous> I thought I fixed all those.
<dandielionous> I'm not really sure.
<dandielionous> I put gstream0.8 and all the plugins.
<dandielionous> So amarok is working now.
<dandielionous> What are essential codecs for mplayer?
<toko123> hold on
<dandielionous> I'm just trying to get things working here.
<dandielionous> I have xine and kaffein.
<dandielionous> I guess xine is taking over the default.
<toko123> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<dandielionous> What is that toko?
<toko123> I'm asking are these codecs wokable in xine as there is no download for mplayer in hte repositories for ubuntu
<dandielionous> I don't think I want to put mplayer on here.
<dandielionous> That's windows isn't it?
<toko123> I'm tring to view a wmv file all I get is audio so I know it;s a codec problem
<dandielionous> Okay try this link toko.
<dandielionous> http://www.wlbz.com/
<dandielionous> And try the weather video.
<dandielionous> On the left hand side.
<toko123> no  I have mplayer on a freebsd and fedora box
<dandielionous> See if it works on yours.
<dandielionous> Still there toko123 ?
<toko123> I've got the page what are you trying to see?
<dandielionous> The weather video.
<dandielionous> Under the weather heading it says: weather video
<dandielionous> On the left.
<toko123> on demand video forecast?
<dandielionous> yes
<dandielionous> video forecast you're right.
<toko123> I get audio only
<Spudchat> hi guys
<dandielionous> OH ok.
<dandielionous> So it's not just me.
<Spudchat> any ideas on how to encode avi to dvd?
<toko123> todd somebody
<dandielionous> ty for checking that toko123 .
<dandielionous> I wonder how to fix it?
<dandielionous> At least you're getting audio.  That's more than I'm getting.
<toko123> mplayer from source is my guess but I'll load the codecs and se if it makes a difference
<dandielionous> kk
<dandielionous> I thought xine or kaffein was supposed to be able to play those things.
<FuSiOn`> I asked earlier, nobody said anything.  I'll ask again.  Quake 4 AMD64... its not the sdl error, I'm past that, however the game loads straight to a black screen, and I have sound
<FuSiOn`> its odd
<dandielionous> Is that a game for linux FuSiOn` ?
<FuSiOn`> there is a linux binary..
<FuSiOn`> all the other files I had to copy over.  I have no idea what the problem is, but my monitor goes amber, when it starts
<FuSiOn`> I've created an autoexec.cfg as well, to make 100% that it starts in a compatible resolution
<dandielionous> I didn't think we could play windows games in linux.
<FuSiOn`> its not a windows game totally
<dandielionous> oh
<FuSiOn`> it is, but they released a linux binary
<dandielionous> I wish Nancy Drew came in linux.
<FuSiOn`> lol
<FuSiOn`> I thought wine could do most of that stuff
<dandielionous> I like Nancy Drew.
<FuSiOn`> esp games that aren't as hardcore as q4
<Ge0Ks> hi I wanna order the kubuntu, becouse I don't have internet, how I can?
<xwolf-> you can't
<dandielionous> I thought you could order some.
<Ge0Ks> ohhh I think that yes becouse The ubuntu can order
<xwolf-> you can order ubuntu, (with gnome), then you can install kde
<FuSiOn`> I suppose you're asking us that question from an internet capable cell phone?
<FuSiOn`> ;)
<Ge0Ks> yasp
<Ge0Ks> hehe
<FuSiOn`> lol
<Ge0Ks> but I really wanna the kubuntu :)
<dandielionous> Gees what a world we live in.
<dandielionous> Download it from your cell phone. lol
<FuSiOn`> ubuntu is kubuntu and vice versa I thought, I think the only difference is gnome/kde
<visik7> why runlevel tell me unknown ????
<xwolf-> FuSiOn` you're right
<xwolf-> BUT, you can only order ubuntu for now
<FuSiOn`> :>
<Ge0Ks> but the program?? what program have the kubuntu??
<xwolf-> Ge0Ks you can try speaking spanish or portuguese... i can't understand your english very well
<Ge0Ks> heehhe ok
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ge0Ks> ke programa tiene el kubuntu ke no tenga el ubuntu?
<xwolf-> Ge0Ks kubuntu tiene interface KDE, ya ubuntu tiene GNOME
<xwolf-> ahora vete a #kubuntu-es
<Ge0Ks> ahh ok estoy ahi
<l0st1> !chroot
<ubotu> it has been said that chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<FuSiOn`> ubotu ahaha
<ubotu> FuSiOn`: Do they come in packets of five?
<FuSiOn`> .........
* callie kicks his xbox across the room
* callie grumbles
<juif> weehoo
<juif> this is a lot like windows
<juif> can i make kubuntu behave like linux ? (text interface ?) from outside of kde ?
<juif> ie: not in a window
<hawking> windows? what is it?
<visik7> it's only my impression or apt is slower in chroot ?
<ndazza> juif: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text-based login prompt, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the gui
<toko123> anyone using xine here?
<juif> thanks, easy enough.
<toko123> how do I get xnie to play .rm or .wmv files?
<hawking> does anyone know configuring hotkeys of a laptop?
<toko123> xine opens to all these tv stations and radio staions
<toko123> nothing works
<juif> could it be that internet (www) access is slower than with mozilla on a windows pc ?
<juif> or is it just set all wrong ?
<toko123> something as prosaic as media plugins set up wrong?
<juif> what is my root password ?
<juif> it never asked my opinion about it
<`Nomad411> juif: it's slower browsing for me on Kubuntu for some reason, compared to windows
<hawking> does anyone know configuring hotkeys on laptops? for example my fn+f12 button is written as "completed event "hotkey ATKD 00000030 000000ab" in /var/log/acpid how can i configure it so that it will turn the volume up in kde?
<juif> can i install anything made for linux on this ? like, firefox ?
<hawking> juif : what you have is linux
<toko123> can someone recommend a multiverse mirror for 5.10
<`Nomad411> juif: firefox is what I was talking about
<toko123> I'm looking for mplatwre of kmplayer in the repository
<toko123> right now i have main and universe
<toko123> repositories
<juif> oh, okay :)
<juif> so, wtf is my root password ? :)
<juif> it never asked me for one, how do i define it ?
<`Nomad411> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<l0st1> is chroot the best option for x64 computers?
<fridge> WTF
<fridge> l0st1: your question makes no sense to me. it's like asking is mount the best option for powerpc computers?
<l0st1> i'm asking if there is any other options
<`Nomad> I was worried that it was because regular shells were too fast on x64.. LOL
<l0st1> that's the only one i know, so well knowing now that is it the only option then i guess i'll have to do it to install 32 bit things
<ndazza> `Nomad: you mean they're not? damn! i've been chrooting my shells all this time... :p
<`Nomad> woooooooooshhh  ..........------  BASH
<fridge> you could run virtualised instances inside xen or something, but I'm not sure what it is you're trying to achieve
<l0st1> acroread, shockwave, java
<l0st1> to start with
<l0st1> since none i can get in x64
<fridge> I'm running 32-bit opera & flash plugins
* `Nomad wishes he had an x64 to play with
<fridge> on a stock 64-bit kubuntu install
<ndazza> l0st1: perhaps a x64 distro isn't really necessary...
<l0st1> ya maybe,
<ndazza> i have an amd x64 and i run everything at 32 bit - there's no real performance increase for x64
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to boot from the kubuntu live cd - breezy badger - but it hangs when it tries to load the hotplug subsystem - how can i fix that?
<l0st1> just breezy 32bit then?
<ndazza> l0st1: if it's a desktop PC you're looking for, that's what i'd recommend yeah
<inc|freaky> its a Amilo M1347G Notebook im trying to boot it on.
<l0st1> ya might be my easiest option, everyone was just talking ahh linux is so sweet since everything has 64 bit suport, and windows sucks cause it doesn't
<l0st1> guess everything is messed up in that, other then mac
<l0st1> well thanks, ndazza, maybe i'll head to 32 bit, since i've been reading as you said, there isn't much of a performance issue
<ndazza> inc|freaky: google for the bootup options for ubuntu, there'll be a parameter like nohotplug or somethign you can pass to the kernel
<inc|freaky> oh, what is hotplug for?
<inc|freaky> do i need hotplug for usb memory sticks?
<ndazza> l0st1: if you're running a database server then x64 is great... but for desktop it's a PITA :)
<ndazza> inc|freaky: uh yeah i think so - not sure if it just handles automounting or if it sets up the devices and everything as well
<ndazza> inc|freaky: i think it might be the latter
<l0st1> ya i notice on vmware some off keyboard repeat delays, sometimes i can't even type things
<inc|freaky> so without hotplug i cant mount my harddrive?
<l0st1> something is a bit buggy.. and other odd things on kubuntu64
<ndazza> inc|freaky: if it's a USB harddrive, then possibly not :)
<inc|freaky> no its no usb harddrive
<inc|freaky> but i want to be able to stick in my memory stick and save stuff on it
<ndazza> inc|freaky: you don't need hotplug for internal drives
<inc|freaky> awkay
<inc|freaky> ill search for the bootoptions now ^^
<ndazza> inc|freaky: ahh
<inc|freaky> thx a lot :D
<ndazza> inc|freaky: good luck! :)
<inc|freaky> thx ^^
<_tao> hey, I've got a pb, since I had run windows, when I try to run ubunto I just get a command line ubuntu. how could I get graphical environment ??
<`Nomad> _tao: type 'startx' and then press ENTER to see if X will start
<`Nomad> did you have it before?
<_tao> no, I'm a beginner with linux
<_tao> why does x doesn't load automaticaly anymore ??
<`Nomad> did it before?
<_tao> yeah
<_tao> but that's true I had a lot of graphical pbs
<`Nomad> and then you ran windows?  or installed windows?
<_tao> no no, just ran windows
<`Nomad> MS-windows?
<`Nomad> Your system is a dual-boot?
<_tao> yeah, I use windows xp and ubuntu
<`Nomad> so XP was installed first, then ubuntu?
<_tao> yeah, I knew that pb if I installed ubuntu before windows
<`Nomad> ok, good..
<`Nomad> well, if you are at the linux prompt, I assume that you can boot into either windows, or command-line ubuntu?
<`Nomad> both work ok that way?
<_tao> yeah
<`Nomad> it's hard to tel lwhy it would suddenly stop from here..  Did you try running the command startx  like I said earlier?  What does it say?
<boow> anyone have choppy mp3 playback in amarok
<_tao> nope, I'll try it right now
<boow> anyone have choppy mp3 playback in amarok
<boow> i install beep media player they play fine in that
<boow> hello
<l0st1> boow on some mp3's i have the same thing
<Steven_M> I need some help with konqueror please.
<_tao> well, I don't understand anything ... now it works like before ... I restarted several time before but it didn't work ...
<boow> i did a full upgrade with the backport stuff so that might have broke it so i will reinstall to see if that fixes it
<fangorious> does konqueror have a feature similar to Firefox's "Open Bookmarks in tabs" feature
<Steven_M> Can anyone here help me with Konqueror?
<l0st1> s in what Steven_M ?
<fangorious> Steven_M: be more specific
<Steven_M> my flashplugin couses konquror to hang :(
<fangorious> Steven_M: have you tried deleting and reinstalling it?
<fangorious> (the flash plugin)
<nightwatch> Hi there I need help.
<inc|freaky> hi, me again. i cant find the bootparameter so kubuntu doesnt try to start the hotplug subsystem. does anyone know where i can get thatinformation, or knows what i have to write at the boot: prompt, when booting from the live cd? (breezy badger)
<fangorious> nightwatch: what's the problem?
<Steven_M> fangorious: yes
<rance> !dpkg
<nightwatch> I'd like to use kubuntu but I got some doubts, I have a new motherboard witch have some devices that were not deteceted by knoppix/kurumin/kalango I hope ubuntu can fix it. please what kernel version ubuntu uses? and there are any diference between live version and another one?
<fangorious> Steven_M: ywhich plugin are you using? (official from macromedia, a packaged copy from a repoy, an open source one, etc)
<rance> ok, one more for the worlds most asked question "whats the command to reconfigure X
<ClayG> anyone here know how to change the MAC on a cable modem?
<ilba7r> nightwatch, kernel is 2.6.10
<inc|freaky> rance: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 i think
<rance> some cable modems dont let you change that, for the ones that do, it will be in the modems advanced setup
<ilba7r> xorg-server
<inc|freaky> rance: or xserver-xorg
<ilba7r> oh inc|freaky i think this is the right one what you typed last ya
<Steven_M> fangorious: the official one
<fangorious> Steven_M: have you tried a newer/older version?
<nightwatch> I have the MB intel GAVL. the audio system is not deteced as well.. anybody has the same MB? did you get problem?
<ilba7r> nightwatch did yo check the supported hardware on the website
<ilba7r> is it a laptop for i got the link to laptop tested hardware
<nightwatch> [ilba7r] : not yet, where can i find it?
<ilba7r> nightwatch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Steven_M> fangorious: I've only mangaged to find version 7 from the flash website
<inc|freaky> grrr how can i disable the starting of the hotplug subsystem when booting from the live-cd because it keeps hanging there
<ilba7r> nightwatch, and this is for the newest laptop testing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<fangorious> Steven_M: is it crashing on every flash app, or just certain ones?
<nightwatch> and about the live version and standard version, what is the diference, but the obvious, sure.
<calidad> please... how I access to kubuntu-es?
<sampan> calidad  type: /join #kubuntu-es
<fangorious> calidad: maybe install language-pack-kde-es-base and language-pack-kde-es, then set the system language to spanish
<sampan> heh -- i thought he meant on irc ;x
<sampan> he or she
<calidad> #kubuntu-es
<Steven_M> fangorious: I've only tried to use the flash comoponent on one particular site (tvnz.co.nz) The website works fine using firefox and the same flash plugins but I really want to access the sites from Konqueror as well. Is there a flash package using apt-get instead of the flash plugin website.
<sampan> steven_m  have you tried importing the mozilla plugin into konq?  settings --> configure konq --> plugins  -- i don't use flash, so not sure if that would work or not, but it might
<nightwatch> the live version of kubuntu use the knoppix structure?
<fangorious> Steven_M: I'm pretty sure there's an open source plugin somewhere, but probably not in the default repos. I don't think I had to manually import my firefox plugins, but you look at that (sampan's comment)
<ilba7r> Steven_M, which firefox ver you are using
<ilba7r> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<visik7> where can I find debian/ for kopete package ?
<nightwatch> please, what the difference between live version and standard? (th live uses knoppix kernel?, )
<ilba7r> visik7, kopete i in the reops i think it is installed by default. sudo apt-get install kopete
<fangorious> nightwatch: live is a read-only bootable CD or DVD, to try it out without installing, or repair an existing, unbootable install
<visik7> yes but I'm compiling dev-0.12 'couse 0.11 is buggy
<Steven_M> fangorious: I went to configure konqueror > plugins and then clicked on the scan button to scan for plugins in the .mozilla folder, is that considered importing?
<fangorious> Steven_M: yep, in the plugins tab next to the scan tab, is libflashpayer listed?
<nightwatch> fangorious that's I know.. I have used a knoppix version for a long time, everytime I try to install, due to use knoppix packages the OS becomes too much instable
<Steven_M> ilba7r: I am using firefox 1.0.7
<ilba7r> visik7, i can not understand what you are doing. do you need the new deb for kopete or are you compiling from source
<Steven_M> fangorious: yes
<visik7> ilba7r: I'm compiling from source but I would make a package
<ilba7r> Steven_M, than follow ubotu link. i think the package name is mozilla restricted
<fangorious> nightwatch: I don't understand. do you mean you install kubuntu, then boot a knoppix cd and install packages off that?
<ilba7r> !flash
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<nightwatch> I want ot install ubunto, of course whereas both version are the same, at all, I will choose the live for testing
<Steven_M> fangorious: The flash application does load but then konqueror hangs after that
<ilba7r> sorry Steven_M they changed the name of the old package i am using now. flash restricted or something like that
<fangorious> Steven_M: have a look at the link ubotu just posted. i can view that site you mentioned. i have kde 3.5 from kubuntu.org, not sure what flashplayer i have, probably the latest
<ilba7r> visik7, checkinstall will install a deb package for you. instead of make install use checkinstall. you need to install it first on your sys
<nightwatch> fangorious no. I want to know if the live version of kubunto uses anything from knoppix, becouse I hate knoppix. I have had bad experiences with it before.
<visik7> ilba7r: dirty solution
<fangorious> nightwatch: not that i'm aware of (i hat knoppix too)
<ilba7r> visik7, i now but only solution i have so far
<visik7> I would make a real package with dependancies and other stuff
<fangorious> nightwatch: the live CD should be identical to the standard images, except for the whole read-only bootable cd that you don't install with
<visik7> not a just a tar.gz named .deb
<fangorious> visik7: what's wrong with just dumping it in /opt?
<nightwatch> fangorious thats it what I want to know. I cannot install it.
<Steven_M> ilba7r: what line do I need to put in my sources.list file to get that package? (I  haven't noticed any  flash packages in the default repositories but I could be wrong)
<nightwatch> then I have to donwload both versions
<visik7> fangorious: that it's not a clean solution
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fangorious> visik7: sure it is, it doesn't overwrite any system files and doesn't create any local/obsolete nuisances in apt
<fangorious> nightwatch: yeah, i was surprised to find out you can't install from the live dvd image
<visik7> fangorious: I want to make a package for ubuntu and use in my pkg db and when a newer version will come out it will be upgraded
<nightwatch> fangorious that's not so bad thing ... due it doesnt use knoppix :P
<fangorious> visik7: not trying to convince you otherwise, was just curious
<Steven_M> ilba7r: how do I search for the mozilla restricted package using apt-get in the command line? I am not used to pure apt-get, I usually use aptitude?
<ilba7r> sudo aptitude search
<ilba7r> Steven_M, i too do not use apt-get at all only aptitude
<fangorious> Steven_M: apt-cache search <keyword>
<ilba7r> Steven_M, the package is sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<ilba7r> i think it has a shell that will download and install from macromed website
<fangorious> ilba7r: that sounds right
<nightwatch> there is a brazilian version of kubuntu? can I choose this language during instalation?
<visik7> ok kaffeine doesn't play wmv even if codecs are installed in /usr/lib/win32
<visik7> it says:
<visik7> deb http://www.tux.org/pub/java/debian/ sid non-free
<visik7> ops
<visik7> :)
<visik7> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-wma, wmaversion=(int)2, bitrate=(int)8000, rate=(int)8000, channels=(int)1, block_align=(int)64, codec_data=(buffer)00220000000000000000
<visik7> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-msmpeg, msmpegversion=(int)43, framerate=(double)25, width=(int)176, height=(int)144
<Voodoo_Vibe> How do i install java for konquerer??
<steven_jm> ilba7r: it is steven_m here, did my thanks message come through? I may have accidentally cut myself off from the net. Anyway thankyou for your help today
<ilba7r> steven_jm, you are more than welcomed. no did not come through earlier. :)
<steven_jm> ilba7r:  please pass on my thanks to fangorious too if you talk to him soon.
<ilba7r> steven_jm, for sure if i saw him.
<Voodoo_Vibe> can i install java from apt-get??
<ilba7r> Voodoo_Vibe, yap if you have the repos for it
<ilba7r> !reps
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, ilba7r
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: so what is the easiest way to get it??? on konquerer
<ilba7r> Voodoo_Vibe, mm i always had prob with it and konq. I used to run it with firefox
<visik7> someone able to see wmv an listen to  wma in kaffeine ?
<bur[n] er> visik7: get w32codecs
<ilba7r> Voodoo_Vibe, but basiclally you install the mozilla-plugin and use konquer to scan for new plugins
<visik7> bur[n] er: w32codecs are installed
<visik7> but I  got the messages above
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: ohhh ok thanx!
<bur[n] er> visik7: kaffeine-xine ?
<visik7> installed
<visik7> but dunno how to set it
<visik7> it stay on gstreamer
<bur[n] er> uhh... apt-get install totem-xine ;)
<visik7> no I don't want to use totem
<bur[n] er> to be honest, I use totem still... and i odn't have any .wma .wmv to test kaffeine :\
<visik7> if I want an external player I'll use mplayer xine or vlc alone
<ilba7r> visik7 re install re configure kaffiene if you installed the codecs after it
<visik7> ok works
<visik7> with xine
<visik7> gstramer doesn't support wmv at all ?
<ilba7r> i remember it search for the codecs during the first installation step and not after that
<visik7> ilba7r: ok now works
<visik7> using xine backend
<ilba7r> ok
<visik7> btw afais gstreamer doesn't support wmv ( 0.8)
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: how do i install java for firefox?? i got an message like press here to get java but nothing happens
<_tao> I've got a display pb, I can use ubuntu correctly but after a few time some grey or pink zones appears on the screen. Do u know what I could do ??
<ilba7r> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ilba7r> Voodoo_Vibe, follow ubotu link
<Voodoo_Vibe> ilba7r: thanx!
<_tao> is anyone could help me pls ??
<kkathman> _tao whats wrong?
<_tao> I said it before, I have display pbs
<_tao> after running correctly, suddenly the display becomes weird
<boow> every thing smooth accept choppy mp3 playback in amarok
<_tao> with pink or grey or any color zones on the screen
<kkathman> _tao that sound like either a bad driver (if you installed one) or possibly a resolution issue
<kkathman> _tao how long is it "stable" before it begins to go bad?
<_tao> well I didn't installed the driver (I wanted but I couldn't)
<_tao> it's not a matter of time, right now I'm using my laptop, and my desktop (the one with ubuntu) is still running fine is some time
<_tao> "since some time"
<kkathman> _tao is it ok for hours at a time, or minutes?
<_tao> well I even could say hours
<_tao> if I don't use it
<_tao> in fact, it happens when I scroll up or down windows
<_tao> and I had that same pb when I had mandriva
<juif> whooo even with this GUI can i install software ? not i !
<juif> dude, ok, i download firefox, its in a .tar.gz file, i uncompress it to a folder, click on the executables in there, nothing happens
<juif> how does one install software ?
<ilba7r> juif if you downloaded firefox 1.5 from their websit just click on the firefox SH file
<ilba7r> it  will run it for you
<kkathman> _tao this sounds like a problem with your video card if you had probs with mandriva also
<kkathman> _tao you could try to reconfigure x I suppose
<_tao> I did it
<kkathman> _tao  you did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<_tao> yeah
<kkathman> _tao how about experienting with the resolutions and refresh rates
<_tao> well I have a lcd screen so I set it at 1280*1024@75hz
<kkathman> _tao have you tried other resolutions that dont use a 4:3 aspect?
<_tao> no I didn't, but I'd rather stay at 1280*1024
<kkathman> _tao  I understand, but I do know some people have reported that their hardware seems to be stable at different aspect ratios other than 4:3
<_tao> in fact I think I can do everything excepted internet
<juif> theres no sh file in there, maybe i should download again, or something
<juif> cannot execute ./bash - bin -  it says
<_tao> yep, after running fine for some time, I tried to go on internet and bam I had that display pb
<_tao> but I just have to exit my session to find back a good display
<kkathman> _tao does that monitor work with other computers?
<_tao> yeah, I have it since more than a year and it works fine with windows
<kavit> the new ATI driver does give a fair performance improvement.
<kavit> the only problem is that the dual head doesnt seem to be working properly with kde
<joshisscifi> hey everybody
<dandielionous> hello
<dandielionous> Well I got xine to work and totem movie player but I still can't get a link to play a video when I click on it.
<joshisscifi> whats the best way to go about getting java up and going for programming purposes in kubuntu?
<dandielionous> Do I need realplayer or is there a way for kubuntu to do it.
<dandielionous> Hey I got java working.
<dandielionous> lol
<dandielionous> At least the plug in.
<dandielionous> I'm sorry joshisscifi I'm really new and can't really help you with that.
<joshisscifi> its all good
<dandielionous> I'm trying to figure out if I need to install realplayer.
<dandielionous> So if I click on a link that has a video it will play it.
<joshisscifi> probably, or a real alternative codec
<dandielionous> See look how much you know. :)
<dandielionous> I installed everything java related I could find in synaptic and got the java plug in working.
<dandielionous> It also installed the java console.
<dandielionous> If that helps you any.
<dandielionous> I had to set my preferences also in my browser.
<joshisscifi> hmm.... k
<dandielionous> I don't know if that's what you want to know or not.
<dandielionous> I do know I have streaming video working for the first time in my life and it's really kewl.
<dandielionous> :)
<dandielionous> Nice jazz playing from shoutcast.
<joshisscifi> cool
<dandielionous> Just like I always heard people could do.
<dandielionous> First time it's ever worked for me.
<dandielionous> I never did get it to work right in windows.
<dandielionous> Well I guess I'm off to try and figure out how to install real player.
<joshisscifi> alrighty
<joshisscifi> google is master lol
<dandielionous> Then my machine should be set up pretty well for a while.
<dandielionous> lol I hear that.
<burepe2> Can someone look at the contents of this .patch file and tell me what file I am supposed to apply it to. It seems like there is the name of the file at the top, but there is another one half way down. I am confused. Here is the contents of the file http://pastebin.com/495989
<juif> i get the feeling there lots of packages i should be installing before i think of using any software, any hints ?
<_alan> hello
<klepty> hola
<_alan> is anyone up for a dumb question?
<klepty> someone please show me how to find where things are installed after an apt-get install?
<murph2481> klepty: what did you install?
<klepty> nothing in particular but when i look for the binary to run sometimes i can't find them
<murph2481> klepty: usually it is added to the menu, but if not search for the package name in the search off the menu
<_alan> if I have an AMD-6d4 motherboard is it okay to istall the 1386 ubuntu iso? i was having trouble swith amd so i reverted back
<murph2481> usually the binary's are in /etc/
<klepty> ahh i figured that there was some flag that would show it
<murph2481> adept or synaptic can tell you if the package was installed
<murph2481> short of that i believe you are stuck with searching :)
<_alan> AMD 64
<joshisscifi> _alan: yes it will work
<_alan> i read in some postings not to install amd 64 unless i had a specific reaon too
<klepty> true.. i have kubuntu running on a 64bit laptop and i am running the 386 vers
<klepty> works perfectly
<juif> i cant install any software , i get all kinds of errors, i was trying to install mozilla or just firefox, nothing wants to install. wtf ?
<mr-russ> juif: use pastebin to paste the errors.
<juif> is kubuntu missing some libraries, or all libraries or something ? :) seems to not even play mp3s :) even tho it recognises it
<juif> well, its not giving me any errors when i click on them from the GUI
<mr-russ> yes, because mp3's are patented and you need a license to use them.
<_alan> how do you open konqueror in super-user mode?
<juif> but it says stuff about permissions, in the text interface
<mr-russ> so enable multiverse repository and installl the mp3 addon's there.
<mr-russ> juif: "stuff"??
<juif> multiverse repository ? what is that and how do i enable it ?
<_alan> i cant find super-user file browser in ubuntu
<juif> yes stuff, sorry, i didnt cut and paste that was a moment ago
<mr-russ> _alan: I don't know, run kdesu konquorer
<juif> i havent been able to run any programs that didnt come with kubuntu
<mr-russ> juif: okay, that's the problem.  What do you actually want to do?
<Calilasseia> juif, you having problems with Breezy updates?
<juif> well, i just wanted to do things, like install software. i download .tar.gz files, unpack them to directories, click on the executable files, nothing happens
<_alan> thank you
<juif> when i go into the text interface, it says permission denied and other various errors
<mr-russ> sudo apt-get install "software"
<sampan> juif, you should use adept (or aptitude or apt-get) to install software from the repositories
<juif> or just logs me out
<mr-russ> and that gives you permission denied, or are you using adept to install software?
<juif> the repositories ? what are those ?
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_alan> ar russ that was a 2 year problem fixed thanks
<juif> sudo apt-get install "software" i will try it, i hadnt tried that
<sampan> juif, they are collections of packages that ubuntu has read for download and automatic installation via adept/aptitude/apt-get
<sampan> all pre-compiled and ready to go
<sampan> read = ready
<juif> ok
<juif> i will go try that now
<Calilasseia> However, Juif, to use the repositories, you will have to edit a file - apt-sources I think it's called ...
<Calilasseia> And add the names of the new repositories to the list in that text file ...
<mr-russ> juif: are you new to linux, or just ubuntu?
<sampan> juif, read ubotu's link about enabling the universe/multiverse repositories -- they contain many of the most common packages.  the file that tells kubuntu where (which repos) to download from is: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Calilasseia> That's the file I was looking for ... /etc/apt/sources.list ... thanks for the memory jog ....
<Calilasseia> You have to edit that file ... you will need root permissions though ...
<sampan> it's a simple text file that you can edit several ways: (a) within adept (package manager application), (b) sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or (c) kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<juif> i am new to all *nix
<mr-russ> juif: okay.
<Calilasseia> Juif, one fundamental rule to learn is this ... ANY changes to the system generally require what are called "super user" permissions ...
<Calilasseia> This is to stop malicious outsiders from messing with your installation among other things ...
<Calilasseia> To run various applications with those permissions in KDE, you select "Run" from the menu, then type "kdesu" followed by the name of the application ...
<Calilasseia> It will then ask you for your password ...
<Calilasseia> Once you've supplied your password, you can then make changes to the system ...
<Calilasseia> So for example, to run Kate with super user permissions so that you can edit the sources.list file, you type "kdesu kate"
<Calilasseia> Then you can use Kate to edit the files you want ...
<Calilasseia> Provided of course that they are text files!
<juif> okay.. and whats with this sudo thing ?
<mr-russ> Calilasseia: I'd suggest he use adept and edit sources.list from there.
<Calilasseia> Ah ...
<mr-russ> juif: it's like run as administrator on windows.
<Calilasseia> "sudo" is used in the text interface to perform the same job ...
<mr-russ> sudo "S"uper"U"ser "DO"
<juif> ok
<juif> cool
<sampan> sudo = superuser do ... it executes a command as "superuser".  generally you shouldn't start GUI apps with "sudo" b/c it can mess up config files for that app.  if you're gonna run a GUI app as superuser use: kdesu
<Calilasseia> To run a command with super user permissions, you type, for example, "sudo gedit"
<joshisscifi> alright, is there a definitive reason to upgrade to kde 3.5?
<Calilasseia> "sudo" is for the command line interface and shell commands, while "kdesu" is for KDE applications ...
<mr-russ> joshisscifi: depend who you are, I would say not.  wait for dapper it's not that imperative.
<Calilasseia> But they do the same job - give you super user permissions ...
<sampan> joshisscifi  only if you want the latest/greatest ... there's no pressing reason to do so if you're happy with 3.4.3
<ndazza> joshisscifi: it's newer... :P
<joshisscifi> lol alrighty
<mr-russ> joshisscifi: unless you want one of the fancy new features like acl support.
<joshisscifi> well at the moment the only thing I need to do is get BlueJ up and running
<ndazza> it has acl support?? <opens konqueror>
<juif> ahh for kde super user
<Calilasseia> Only thing is Juif, be careful what you do and what files you tinker with when you have super user permissions!
<juif> ok, i'll try. but im pretty sure ill have to re-install before the month is over :)
<mr-russ> ndazza: it is supposed to, so if you right click file permissions, you should get a fancy interface.
<Calilasseia> For example, I wouldn't edit the mount list for your system's drives unless you REALLY know what you're doing ...
<ndazza> yeah i see it, that's cool
<Calilasseia> That's a good way of unhinging the system ...
<mr-russ> the thing that's impossible to recover from is an rm -fr / as root
* mr-russ advices that you NEVER TYPE that! EVER!!
<sampan> except in an irc window ;x
<joshisscifi> anyone have an idea about this:
<joshisscifi> ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<ndazza> joshisscifi: i'd say you're trying to compile something...
<ndazza> oh wait it's a failed assertion
<Calilasseia> Oh ABSOLUTELY NEVER type that in a unix terminal window as root ... (argh) ..
<ndazza> programmer error
<juif> whats the deal with 'compiling' programs ?
<juif> i dont seem to get it
<joshisscifi> hmm
<Calilasseia> Juif, here's an explanation ...
<mr-russ> juif: instead of getting a program you can run, you get files you can read to change a program.
<mr-russ> juif: you have to compile it so people can run it.
<Calilasseia> A lot of Linux applications are supplied as source code that you can edit and customise ...
<joshisscifi> guess I better try to find a binary install
<Calilasseia> But you have to pass that source code (usually C or a similar language) to a compiler and create an executable file ....
<mr-russ> I'm hitting a big learning curve attempting to make debian/ubuntu packages when I've used ubuntu for a week, and never used debian :(
<juif> how does one compile those files ? can someone just download software x, stick source code y in it, and end up with working software z ?
<Calilasseia> Which assumes you know also how to program in C or C++ ... if you don't know about C or C++ programming you've a LOT to learn!
<juif> oh
<juif> hahah
<mr-russ> juif: that's the basic explanation.
<juif> so i should stay away from source code compiling ?
<mr-russ> juif: but ubuntu compiles everything for you, so you install software and can use it straight away.
<sampan> juif, if you're new to *nix, you probably have no need to mess with compiling for awhile.  the repos have all the packages you're likely to need ;)
<Calilasseia> If you want to install software, you need access to pre-compiled binary executable files ....
<mr-russ> adept lets you install programs you can run.
<juif> ok
<Calilasseia> The repositories and apt-get give you access to lots of programs pre-compiled and ready to run on Kubuntu ...
<joshisscifi> how do I remove the java sdk etc that I installed through adept fully?
<juif> sounds fine for me, i'll look around the available things
* mr-russ warns the gurus to be weary of using too much jargon when talking to juif.
<mr-russ> juif: adept will give you 17000+ things :)
<mr-russ> K -> System -> Package Manager (Adept)
<Calilasseia> Quick question Juif - do you know the distinction between source code and an executable? This is a pretty crucial piece of knowledge here ...
<juif> executable you can run. source code is code, you cant run, you need to make an executable out of it.
<Calilasseia> OK, that's fine for now ...
<Calilasseia> The beauty of having source code of course, Juif, is that if you DO know how to program in C etc., you can modify the source ...
<Calilasseia> And create your own customised version of the program ...
<juif> but
<juif> if you dont know C, can you compile as is
<juif> and run it ?
<juif> as is ?
<Calilasseia> There exists a C compiler that comes with the system ... I believe the old "cc" compiler is still available ....
<mr-russ> gcc ?
<Calilasseia> Ah, of course - gcc is a better one :)
<Calilasseia> It's a bit more modern and it's under the GNU licence :)
<Calilasseia> What you have to do with source code, Juif, is determine which language it's written in ...
<juif> ok
<Calilasseia> If it's C, then you have to pass the source code to the C compiler to create your executable ...
<juif> ok
<Calilasseia> However, if your source code is a Perl script, you pass that instead to the Perl interpreter, which runs it for you ...
<juif> and thats it ?
<Calilasseia> Not quite ... to find out how to use the C compiler you need the manual page ...
<Calilasseia> In a terminal or shell window, type "man gcc" and read the HUGE amount of text that the manual spits out!
<juif> haha, ok
<Calilasseia> Oh, that's another beauty of the system  - the "man" command gives you manual pages for all the system commands etc ...
<juif> where do i type !repositories ? i tried it in the text interface and it did nothing
<Calilasseia> The repositories have to be added to a special text file containing a list of these entities ...
<sampan> juif, easiest way of enabling the repositories is to run Adept (on kmenu)
<juif> i am looking around the Adept menu right now
<sampan> it's the package manager application.  run it. it will ask for your password.
<sampan> then at the top, there's a menubar -- under the Adept tab there will be (in drop down menu) "manage repositories"
<sampan> click it
<juif> ok
<Calilasseia> Ah, this must be one of the Breezy improvements ... it wasn't in Hoary ...
<juif> gives me a list
<Calilasseia> Or at least I never found it :)
<sampan> you'll see a list, mostly greyed out.  all the lines that have "universe" or "multiverse" on them, right-click and select "enable"
<juif> of servers
<ndazza> Calilasseia: i think you're confusing things a little - for an end user the standard ./configure; make; make install will usually work!
<sampan> juif, oh and the first line or second should be the "cdrom" -- DISABLE that
<ndazza> if you have a broadband internet connection...
* mr-russ is out for a little while.  bye.
<juif> no cd  rom in there
<sampan> top line isn't "Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger..." ?   hrmmmm -- well if it's not there, then don't worry about it :)
<Calilasseia> Ndazza, in the past I've had all the fun of mending broken makefiles ... :)
<Calilasseia> Sometimes I gave up and compiled things the hard way :)
<juif> yes it is
<juif> breezy badger, etc.. should i disable that ?
<sampan> juif, yes -- disable it ... otherwise it will ask you to insert the cd everytime you try to update your package list
<_dad> any Kaffeine xperts around
<_dad> I keep getting GStreamer could not initlize
<juif> and all those repositories will appear in my adept menu now ?
<sampan> juif, when you're done enabling the universe/multiverse ... then click "apply" at the bottom or "commit changes" at the top. then click "fetch updates" at the top
<ndazza> Calilasseia: usually it's just missing dependencies - try compiling OOo without make! :p
<Calilasseia> Ndazza, I'd rather not!! :)
<joshisscifi> can anybody recommend a good java ide?
<joshisscifi> eclipse just doesn't do it for me
<sampan> juif, and your system will now fetch a whole bunch of lists from the repositories of packages that you can install
<Calilasseia> Josh, I'd avoid Netbeans like the plague ...
<ndazza> joshisscifi: i prefer vim :)
<joshisscifi> ndazza: will vim highlight and color?
<joshisscifi> I'm actually learning java this semester, and we're supposed to use BlueJ, but it won't install on here atm
<Calilasseia> I installed that with the Java 2SE download from Sun and it was a total crock ...
<_alan> lame problem #420 i cant seem to install firefox ... it was fine i unistalled it and deleteded its folders, reinstalled it and and apt-get installed firefox , but it wont open
<juif> yeah, this is great
<ndazza> joshisscifi: yes
<juif> theres tons of software in that list
<sampan> juif, now, enjoy browsing the 17,000 or so packages! ;D
<joshisscifi> ndazza: k, have you checked out Jbuilder or jedit?
<_alan> i uninstalled firefox because it wouldnt open just tried and tried then dissapeared
<Calilasseia> Oh and Juif, one recommendation I can give ... find a good general Linux textbook in your bookstore, and take it home and digest thoroughly ...
<ndazza> joshisscifi: not that i recall - if i'm using a gui editor i tend to use kate, that has syntax highlighting and some other goodies
<joshisscifi> ndazza: lemme adept that
<ndazza> joshisscifi: oh and for a nice cross-platform one try jgrasp
<ndazza> joshisscifi: if you have kubuntu installed you will already have it
<ndazza> joshisscifi: just alt+f2 -> kate
<joshisscifi> well looky there
<sampan> hey kkathman :)
<joshisscifi> it says upgradeable in adept, might as well take care of that
<kkathman> hey sampan ;)
<juif> yes, i plan on that, its a fascinating phenomenon
<juif> free beer for all
<Calilasseia> Oh, and while on the subject of Java IDEs ...
<_dad> anyone know why I am getting a GStreamer error??????????????
<sampan> _dad, because something isn't working right?
<_dad> hehe
<Calilasseia> I need one that I can run on both a Linux system and a (dreaded) Wintel box ...
<ndazza> _dad: what app are you trying to run?
<joshisscifi> hmm, lemme test out the dvd playing
<ndazza> Calilasseia: see the aforementioned JGrasp
<_dad> Kaffeine is giving me an failor on the GStreamer
<Calilasseia> JGrasp ... that will run on Kubuntu sure ... you just said it comes with Kubuntu ...
<ndazza> _dad: kaffeine is horrible in my opinion :) try xine
<Calilasseia> But is there a Wintel port as well ???
<_dad> K
<ndazza> Calilasseia: nope, sorry that was my fault - kate comes with kubuntu
<joshisscifi> Kaffeine: Cannot read info for dvd
<sampan> you can even try the xine engine for kaffeine (kaffeine-xine)
<joshisscifi> boo
<joshisscifi> guess I gotta install gstreamer?
<Calilasseia> Trouble is I need a Jav IDE that works on both ...
<dandielionous> I finally have my music working in totem.
<ndazza> Calilasseia: yes, it's written in java and can compile and run on both platforms
<Calilasseia> Netbeans was suppsed to deliver the goods because it was allegedly written in Java ... but when I tried using Netbeans, it fell on its face ...
<dandielionous> I tried installing real player to links that have video popups but it don't work.
<dandielionous> Messed up my totem.
<joshisscifi> wtf
<joshisscifi> gstreamer0.8-dvd installed
<ndazza> Calilasseia: i have had netbeans running successfully on linux before, and at my old uni it was running on an old Sun box
<joshisscifi> yet.... kaffeine won't open my dvd?
<ndazza> Calilasseia: but jgrasp is nowhere near as heavyweight, it's more likely to succeed
<ndazza> joshisscifi: it is probably encrypted - that's a whole new can of worms!
<Calilasseia> Right ... so do a google search on JGrasp for my Wintel box, and use Adept to update it on my Kubuntu system ...
<ndazza> !dvd
<joshisscifi> ugh.... time for me to learn how to play encrypted again
<ndazza> !tell joshisscifi about dvd
<joshisscifi> aha!
<ndazza> Calilasseia: uhm, not sure if it's packaged in kubuntu actually
<ndazza> Calilasseia: when i installed it i ended up compiling it
<Calilasseia> Argh ....
<ndazza> Calilasseia: actually maybe i didn't - i think it's distributed as java bytecode, so if you have sun's J2RE installed it will just work
<Calilasseia> Checking the home page now ...
<Calilasseia> Yup, got the full J2SE development kit installed ... that should be fine ...
<ndazza> yeah that'll do it
<ndazza> it might even run under kaffe
<Calilasseia> Says there's a self-extracting exe for Wintel, and a generic ZIP version for assorted Linux distros ...
<joshisscifi> I forgot how to change runlevels so I can install my nvidia drivers
<ndazza> joshisscifi: uh it might be sudo telinit 2
<joshisscifi> k
<ndazza> joshisscifi: but that will kill all your gui apps (if it works)
<_dad> Ndazza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<joshisscifi> ndazza: yeah its supposed to in order to install the drivers
<_dad> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sampan> joshisscifi  are you trying to install the absolute latest nvidia drivers?
<_dad> I here my MP#'s
<_dad> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<ndazza> _dad: no worries... - for mp3s try amarok though
<_dad> Amarok crashes too
<joshisscifi> sampan: I will be in a moment yes
<ndazza> _dad: okay, xmms then :)
<sampan> k, just asking b/c the repos have the 7667s all .debbed up
<ndazza> _dad: those apps are better suited to managing music collections
<_dad> xmms not loaed yet
<joshisscifi> hmm, I'll check those
<_dad> cool
<Calilasseia> Just checked the JGrasp homepage ... apparently NASA had a hand in ideveloping it ...
<Calilasseia> In which case it should work :)
<joshisscifi> sure if you don't have to convert meters to feet
<joshisscifi> lol
<ndazza> Calilasseia: either that or you need to be a rocket scientist to get it working :)
<juif> the programs that you enable in adept
<juif> do they require reboots ?
<ndazza> juif: nope
<Khris_dx> How do I get rid of the annoying bubbles when I hover mouse over K menu?
<Calilasseia> Right, I'm off to browse JGrasp & see if it'l deliver the goods ... thanks NDazza :)
<Calilasseia> Bye everyone ...
<sampan> khris_dx  iirc, you need to turn off mouse-over effects in system settings (desktop? appearance? something like that)
<juif> i enabled a couple mp3 codecs and still cant play any
<ndazza> juif: what app are you using to play them?
<juif> i tried amarok and kaffeine
<juif> what is kfile ?
<sampan> juif, you should probably read and follow the restricted formats wiki (link from ubotu in a moment)
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<ndazza> juif: no idea - but install xmms and you should be right i think
<juif> oh, the text, ok, ill read that
<ndazza> there's a package you have to install to get mp3 support in kde - anyone remember what it is?
<ndazza> something about libmad
<sampan> i always forget the multimedia packages i had to install -- which is why i just point people to the wiki ;x
<sampan> it was a whole bunch of alphabet soup -- can't ever remember the names
<joshisscifi> woot
<joshisscifi> dvd playing :)
<rance> I need some advice, Ive got a programming project to do and it needs to log in to an email address, check the messages, for each it needs to parse the messages looking for those that contain a proper format for a database insert statement.  I know how to do this in php, but kubuntu's php implementation doesnt include the imap/pop3 options.  Im hesitant to build php myself since it could break the dependency on other packages, so i
<rance>  I do, will that get me where I need to go, or is there a php package that adds the imap-pop3 functions to php like the php-mysql packages do?
<_dad> nsazza...... Xine and Xmms working great... Kaffeene (crap) is gone...Thanks dued
<Khris_dx> <sampan>: Thanks, found it under Panel => Appearance
<CyberMad> how could i run as root without using sudo in console, root@host:~# ?
<ndazza> sudo -s
<sampan> khris_dx  :) glad you found it
<joshisscifi> brb, nvidia time
<ndazza> rance: there's php[345] -imap packages
<CyberMad> ow thank you
<rance> ok, thanks, I just found the libpop python library as well
<ndazza> good luck with ur project :)
<rance> ndazza, thanks, hey I just checked adept, and filtered for php and I cant find a php-imap package, is there someting I need to do to have adept look somewhere else, this is MOSTLY a default kubuntu install with a couple of configuration changes for my hardware
<ndazza> rance: it might be in the universe or multiverse repositories, have you set those up?
<rance> no
<ndazza> !tell rance about repositiories
<ndazza> !tell rance about repositiory
<ndazza> !tell rance about repositories
<ndazza> damn spelling...
<rance> there it goes
<rance> thanks you
<ndazza> no worries
<joshisscifi> anyone wanna help me get the wireless to auto-start?
<ndazza> joshisscifi: try fiddling with the file /etc/network/interfaces (i think that's it)
<joshisscifi> k
<joshisscifi> alright, I installed the nvidia-glx from adept, and ran the config.... does it need a reboot?
<joshisscifi> opengl is still running sloooooow
<juif> thanks for the help people, i think i will like this os
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> I sthere a way to do copying files within console from one computer to another?
<blackflag> ftp?
<blackflag> or are there other ways?
<nomasteryoda|w> sftp
<nomasteryoda|w> many
<blackflag> okay, Im connected cia console to the ftp server
<blackflag> how can I now copy a file to the server?
<blackflag> I do ?
<blackflag> but there is no copy command
<juif> could it be that compressed video is laggy and skips ? using VLC
<juif> cant run it full-screen without comical stop-motion aspect
<juif> normal /
<juif> ?
<_dad> <--- noob.. what is the best graphis program??
<_dad> For working with JPG that is
* kitsch is back (gone 10:58:29)
<C-O-L-T> who can help me in installing ww2d program like google earth
<C-O-L-T>  who can help me in installing ww2d program like google eartg
<C-O-L-T> callie: are you there? Please help me in installing ww2d program like google earth, I told you yesterday about it
<juif> anyone know why video playback is poor ?
<juif> with all programs i try
<tenco> hi all!
<tenco> where should i install the win32 codecs for mplayer with breezy?
<C-O-L-T>  who can help me in installing ww2d
<C-O-L-T> ??????????????
<C-O-L-T> GOOGLE EARTH FOR LINUX
<hara> what source do i need to insert to sources.list to get newest avidemux2 ?
<tenco> C-O-L-T: whats ww2d
<tenco> s///d
<tenco> s//?
<tenco> argh
<DjDarkman> hy ,i bought a better monitor ,how can I adjust the available resolutions and freqencies?
<crimsun> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DjDarkman> 10x
<C-O-L-T> tenco: GOOGLE EARTH FOR LINUX
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<DjDarkman> hy again ,please give me a link where I can find the information ,about mounting and fstab
<callie> www.google.com
<tenco> DjDarkman: http://www.tldp.org/
<DjDarkman> k 10x
<tenco> 10x? (thanks?)
<callie> or 10x = tenx = tenco?
<tenco> :-)
<thegladiator> i did  a #kubuntu-dektop install in my ubuntu
<tenco> thegladiator: great.
<thegladiator> in services , I can see a graphical logical manager(gdm) running
<thegladiator> along with glm for kde
<tenco> whats glm?
<thegladiator> i wonderwhy these 2 are running are they requured ?
<thegladiator> graphical logical manager
<ilba7r> install kdm as an alternative thegladiator
<thegladiator> sorry i mean login manaegr
<thegladiator> ilba7r, it is installde with kubuntu-dekto
<thegladiator> desktop*
<thegladiator> no ?
<ilba7r> i thought so but did you configure it to be your default
<thegladiator> i am not sure , I didnt configure
<ilba7r> if you do so you can remove gdm safely if you wish to
<ilba7r> during the installation you were presented a question which you prefer as your default
<thegladiator> actually I dont want to rmove gdm manager , rather I woul like to set kdm as default
<thegladiator> and deactivate gdm only
<thegladiator> how can I do this
<ilba7r> i think the command is dpkg -reconfigure kdm but let me check
<thegladiator> thank you please tell me
<strider> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<thegladiator> strider what does that do ?
<ilba7r> here you go we have confirmation
<strider> It will give you a choice
<strider> choose KDM
<thegladiator> actually i like the gdm login screen as opposed to my kdm screen
<ilba7r> strider also can be reconfigure kdm
<strider> yes either one ;)
<thegladiator> either one could work ?
<thegladiator> oops
<CGA> hi y'all && how comes that amarok it can play mp3 out of the box? what do in need to install? (FYI: i've searched through adept and synaptic)
<thegladiator> i can use gdm for kubuntu ?
<ilba7r> yao
<ilba7r> sorry yap done that for a while
<thegladiator> !erstricted format
<ubotu> thegladiator: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<strider> thegladiator: oh yes
<ilba7r> !restictedformat
<ubotu> ilba7r: Are you on ritalin?
<ilba7r> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<CGA> thanks ilba7r
<ilba7r> thegladiator, ubotu seems to be picky to whom it respond ;). its picky to the question though
<thegladiator> strider, so I will get the gnome splash if I do that way ?
<thegladiator> he he:)
<ilba7r> CGA, ur welcomed
<CGA> =)
<strider> thegladiator: let me put it this way. I have bothe Gnome and KDE and prefer GDM. you can change the screen too - type sudo gdmsetup
<thegladiator> i mean I dont need gnome splash but human login  screen is very nice
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> let me try and se th results
<strider> thegladiator: you can always go back. do a reconfigure gdm and voila! heh
<thegladiator> yep :)
<CGA> ilba7r: do i need to restart amarok or something to be able to use that lib? i've installed it and it returns the same error if i try to D&D the file on the playlist.
<thegladiator> just close the program
<thegladiator> and re-run mayb
<CGA> ok
<ilba7r> cga i am not sure not an amarok fan do not use it
<CGA> ilba7r: neither am i but i'm trying out kubuntu since i will install it to a n00b friend
<CGA> so i wanna use the default applications for him
<thegladiator> CGA, why dont you install the necessary things as given in the site and then try xmms first ?
<CGA> BTW closing amarok and trying to play file with it doesn't work
<ilba7r> do you have wincodec cga
<CGA> thegladiator: well as i said b4 i wanna give hime a working system with default apps && one should be able to do that without installing other applications , do you understand what i mean?
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> CGA, do whats the engine for ur amarok ?
<CGA> ilba7r: i don't think so, i still have to finish that restricted formats wiki
<ilba7r> CGA, after you finish it you can then test amarok it might be the format of the file you are trying to play
<CGA> thegladiator: uhm.. not sure about that, what is the default engine?
<CGA> ilba7r: sure thing
* CGA goes to the wiki
<thegladiator> go to setting -> configure amarok ->engine and tell me the engine name . but afte you do the necessary installation as said in RF page
<thegladiator> CGA have you installed alsa ?
<CGA> thegladiator: engine is gstreamer && alsa should be installed by default...
<CGA> otherwise you couldn't call ubuntu "linux for human beings"...
<CGA> BTW now it works.... i was missing akode-mpeg
<thegladiator> theree you go
<CGA> as stated in the wiki fro RF
<thegladiator> good
<CGA> yep
<thegladiator> brb
<dad> Hi I'm looking for some help pls
<CGA> dad: what's all about?
<dad> Im trying to forward ports in kubuntu and I'm new to linux
<CGA> dad: sorry i'm not iptables expert i can't help you
<dad> well thanks anyway
<ilba7r> dad install firefox
<ilba7r> it is a frontend for iptables
<ilba7r> user friendly too
<dad> yes I've done that ilba
<CGA> ilba7r: firefox? you mean firestarter?
<ilba7r> so you just need to add a rule that the port is open. by the way by default all ports are open on ubuntu till you install firestarter
<ilba7r> CGA, sorry lack of sleep
<CGA> eh eh
<dad> I use p2p called azureus
<CGA> your apologize goes to dad anyway... :P
<ilba7r> if you id not close the ports they are open dad
<dad> and its receiving no incoming connections
<CGA> dad:  are you behind a NAT or something?
<ilba7r> dad than install the front end firestarter and open the ports. if you have a router you need to forward the ports there
<dad> i am thinking its a firewall problem
<dad> yeah I have a router that is all configured ok because I HAVE A DUAL BOOT SYSTEM and azureus runs great on winxp
<CGA> ok DON'T SREAM please
<CGA> *scream
<dad> sorry i accidentally pressed caps lock
<ilba7r> dad i am sure than you use the same ip address for the linux box as the window box
<callie> dad: i had the same problem, you'll need to port forward for it to work under linux
<dad> yes callie thats why I am here
<callie> ok, well. what kind of router do you have?
<dad> netgear dg???
<ilba7r> dad i run an ftp server here and port forward is a router work
<thegladiator> how can I change the kde login screen ? i can chnage the background etc. but not the real screen where you enter your password ?
<ilba7r> so long the ports are opened on your linux box
<dad> ilba how do I get firestarter
<ilba7r> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<dad> is it in adept
<ilba7r> sure
<thegladiator> can someone enlighten me on edititng the login screen in kde ?
<dad> ok thanks
<thegladiator> i opened login mananer
<dad> callie any thoughts ?
<ilba7r> thegladiator i really do not understand what you want to do
<callie> dad: all i know is that forwarded a port to my linux box ip and told azurus to look at that port range
<ilba7r> if you need a new theme you can go to kde-look.org
<ilba7r> thegladiator, you can search through the package manager too for kdm themes
<thegladiator> you see a starting screen where you enter ur user/pass when you boot into linux no ?
<dad> am I correct in thinking firestarter is the (k)ubuntu firewall application ?
<thegladiator> that bluish screen ?
<thegladiator> ilba7r, i need to change that to something else
<ilba7r> dad, it is a frontend to iptabs the firewall of linux
<thegladiator> ilba7r, get me?
<ilba7r> thegladiator, that is tedious work i just went looked for a theme i like than installed it
<dad> thank you for your help  everyone
<thegladiator> then give me the theme :)
<ilba7r> i sent you a link to pick what you want thegladiator
<ilba7r> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18160
<callie> and people wonder why i smoke
<thegladiator> thanks let me see that
<thegladiator> ilba7r, you install that via kcontrol aint it ?
<thegladiator> the system settings-appearnace doesnt help with theme installation ?
<ilba7r> thegladiator http://www.kde-look.org/ and search for kdm theme. each theme will tell you how to install
<thegladiator> ok
<CGA> ok guys, i'm off && thx ilba7r and thegladiator for the help =)
<thegladiator> pleasure CGA
<ilba7r> thegladiator, did you try kynaptic searching for kdm themes or login themes
<thegladiator> yep i am right there
<dad> ilba konsole is saying it couldn't find package firestarter
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ilba7r> dad try adding the extra reposi
<dad> ilba a bit simpler please
<ilba7r> dad, ubotu gave you a link to enable the extra repositories. they are ftp sites for more packages you can install
<ilba7r> so read e http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto and use breezy repos
<callie> gah, this is doing my head in
<callie> ilba7r: i take it you're pretty up on networking and the likes?
<ilba7r> callie i used to play a little bit till i was bored and let it go after a while
<ilba7r> so am not a guru but might help
<callie> ok, well im trying to setup a connection between this box and my xbox, i have second NIC installed and a crossover cable connected
<callie> i've assigned a manual ip to the xbox and given it the gateway ip of my second NIC
<ilba7r> callie, never was a gaming person so won't be able to help
<callie> ilba7r: just trying to ping the xbox at the moment, im not worried about gaming yet
<ilba7r> callie,  try in ubuntu room /join #ubuntu
<ilba7r> ok
<callie> ok, thanks anyhow
<ilba7r> hoped i was of more help
<dad> no ilba I am new to linux. i'm using kde and I have adept and not synaptec
<s_spiff> hey, I'm a ubuntu user, about to install KDE again [ this is my second shot at it ] 
<s_spiff>  last time, in the app. menu, all the GNOME app's were also displayed
<ilba7r> dad the procedure is the same for ubuntu and kubuntu. instead of synaptic use kynaptic or adept
<s_spiff>  I do not want that to happen, what should I do?
<dad> Ive found shorewall which is saying its a firewall
<ilba7r> dad i do not know about shorewall i tried to find the simples most user friendly. There are a multitude of them
<ilba7r> now am really getting sleepy so take care all
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I can tranfer a directory via ftp-command?
<blackflag> put dont work
<blackflag> I get an "not a plain file."
<knubbe> blackflag: with the built in ftp-client?
<knubbe> blackflag: im not sure thats possible, if mput doesnt work
<_ali> sallam
<_ali> hi andred
<_ali> how do you do?
<_ali> can you read me?
<thegladiator> whats kubuntu's default theme ?
<thegladiator> how do I change to kubuntu's default ?
<thegladiator> in theme-manager i changed a few things and messed up
<kessler> Anyone know a good guide to install nvidia drivers? The last one i used messed up my system bigtime =|. It seems like i can't use the method i used to use in debian, since i haven't compiled the kernel myself (the nvidia installer calls for nvidia.ko)
<pinucset> thegladiator plastik, in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> !+nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thegladiator> icons in my dektop became small
<thegladiator> actually
<thegladiator> hwo can i correct it and the the spacing between icons is also large
<thegladiator> how do I adjust the distance between icons in dektop and increase the icon size ?
<thegladiator> how do I increase the size , the rest can be handled
<thegladiator> gues it is a siple thing
<thegladiator> does anyont know ?
<Hobbsee> i think the icon size is set somewhere in system settings - try the icons tab
<Tudor_b> does anybody get freezes?
<Tudor_b> in kubuntu?
<Tudor_b> how do you solve them?
<jpatrick> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick :)
<fridge> thegladiator: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced
<pinucset> one thing, in konqueror when i do f5 it puts a black horrible cursor, how can i do that it doesnt changes?
<Hobbsee> pinucset: not seeing that happen here, in kde3.5
<Hobbsee> so i'm not sure
<pinucset> Hobbsee okay...
<Hobbsee> in dapper kde3.5 that is...
<Hobbsee> someone with breezy might check it for you
<apokryphos> pinucset: that's down to your KDE icon theme
<apokryphos> it's just the "loading", since F5 is refresh.
<thegladiator> how can i enable the shystem sounds ?
<pinucset> apokryphos how can i solve this?
<thegladiator> in system setting -?sounds .system sound and networked sounds has been marked with a cross...
<thegladiator> that means its checked ?
<kessler> Hmm, kde doesnt seem very stable out-of-the-box
<ninnghizidha> i cant change me music-volume witht he volumeup and -down keys ... a Onscreendisplay comes up, but the volume doenst change with it.
<kessler> Is apt-get update/upgrade enough to fix the instability?
<thegladiator> kessler on kubuntu or ubuntu with kde installed ?
<kessler> kubunto and the kde that comes with breeze
<thegladiator> it generally is stable . but yes do upgradation use update manager
<kessler> I use the default "nv" drivers as well, havent installed nvidia drivers yet. Perhaps this could fix the problem?
<kessler> Doesn't seem very stable to me. Think it has run for 30 mins max without crashing
<thegladiator> kessler : do a memtest86 check to ensure it is not a RAM poblem
<thegladiator> kessler, yes try out nvidia first!
<thegladiator> !+nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thegladiator> just a casual doubt , when I creat a link to my hdd's in the dektop , an emblem comes up in the ICON showing that it is a Link . can I remove that ?
<ninnghizidha> how can i change gdm for kdm?
<jpatrick> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<thegladiator> ninnghizidha, simple
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot :-)
<ninnghizidha> that was what i was searching for
<thegladiator> which one are u going to set to ?
<ninnghizidha> kdm.
<ninnghizidha> gdm is only for one display, but kdm expands to both monitors
<thegladiator> how can I remove the "emblem" that shows a folder is a link ?
<thegladiator> in the desktop ?
<thegladiator> gnome does that easily . i can click on properties
<kessler> ffs, it keeps on crashing
<kessler> Anyone have an idea how to fix it? Should i get an other version of kde than the one that comes with kubunto breeze?
<thegladiator> kubuntu breeze is new AFAIK
<thegladiator> version is 3.4.3 ?
<kessler> how to check?
<thegladiator> open somethin like control
<thegladiator> kcontrol
<thegladiator> for eg.
<kessler> 3.4.3 yes
<thegladiator> then it is stable
<thegladiator> ffs = ?
<thegladiator> !ffs
<ubotu> thegladiator: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kessler> ffs = for fucks sake
<thegladiator> whoops k
<kessler> =)
<kessler> But uhm
<thegladiator> crashin like what kessler?
<thegladiator> could you explain ?
<kessler> Well, if i for example opens the kde menu (What in windows is "start"), the colours screw up really bad, and the system locks up few seconds later. At that point i cannot shutdown x, or even change to another terminal. Only fix i've found so far, is reboot =/
<thegladiator> it must be a graphics problem then ?
<kessler> I guess. Thats why i thought it might be kde that was unstable
<thegladiator> kde is not unstable , atleast not that version
<thegladiator> 3.4.3 is almost bleeding edge
* crimsun boggles
<kessler> Then what could it be? The gfx card have been testet throughly in windows without any problems so i doubt it could be a hardware error causing this
<thegladiator> kessler, whats ur graphics card ?
<thegladiator> did you try installaing nvidia ?
<kessler> club3d gforce 6600gt
<thegladiator> kubuntu i guess shud have taken it
<thegladiator> so that couldnt be the issue
<thegladiator> RAM ?
<kessler> Sorry, you were saying?
<kessler> it just crashed on me again, but this time i was able to keep it going with ctrl+alt+backspace
<thegladiator> ur RAM is 256 or greater ?
<kessler> RAM? Well, it could be, but i doubt it. Tested both the ram and cpu with memtest and cpuburn with zero errors
<kessler> yes, 1024mb
<thegladiator> kessler, thats great .
<kessler> well, thats how you look at it. It's unstable as **** :P
<C-O-L-T> who has installed ww2d program like google earth?????????????
<thegladiator> kessler, i cant understand the problem here actually . if is kubunyu install kde musnt crash like the way it does for you .
<thegladiator> kessler, why dont try Gnome and see if its the instability problem with kde ?
<thegladiator> kessler, try installing ubuntu-desktop package from repos ?
<kessler> I think might be the nvidia driver. The colors are the same as i've seen them when a driver is not installed correctly. Is this possible?
<kessler> but i'll try installing those
<thegladiator> first try installing nvidia driver
<thegladiator> !+nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<C-O-L-T> who has installed ww2d program like google earth?????????????
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, a.k.a spam bomb . wait till you get a reply
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, i havent installed nyways
<kessler> thegladiator: i'm having trouble with the first 7 steps
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: use one questionmark and don't repeat all the time
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: Yesterday I found this program and I am really interested in it. But I am a new user and I can not make the install http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction
<apokryphos> pinucset: change your mouse theme, of course 8)
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: help me if you can
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, i gave u a suggestion . the program is interesting . so ask in #ubuntu and dont spam since they are less tolerant than #kubuntu
<thegladiator> thats called meta-help , help hidden in help :p
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: nobody wants to help me, at #ubuntu, they are not helpful at all
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: When I post my question nobody answers to it, that is why I am spamming
<thegladiator> i know its tuf , but even spamming hardly helps . just wait or try out in other channels as well
<thegladiator> how do enable the sound in KDE ? the system sounds ?
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: no, that doesn't justify spamming.
<Hobbsee> C-O-L-T: you've been warned about spamming before.  if no one replies, either no one is awake, or no one knows the answer to the question
<Hobbsee> thegladiator: sound section of system settings
<Tm_T> actually spamming is main reason why I don't help... ;--P
<thegladiator> i went to System Settings ->  Sounds
<CGA> hi all
<thegladiator> but the problem is it is still not working .
<C-O-L-T> I understand everything. But then what to do
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Download
<thegladiator> the options are system sounds which has been marked with a X and also the networked sound option whioch has ben marked with X
<Tm_T> read it
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: and ask specified questions
<thegladiator> still the sounds doesnt seem to work
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: I know. I have followed the instructions, but I can not install jar files
<Tm_T> install jar...
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: I have installed Java Runtime Enviroment
<thegladiator> C-O-L-T, have you installed sun' s java ?
<Tm_T> C-O-L-T: you install it by running it
<C-O-L-T> I've got the deb files from seveas repository
<ninnghizidha> how can i turn of the use of the documents-folder?
<thegladiator> Hobbsee, whats the problem any ideas ?
<St0n3-C0l>  I want to run both gnome and kde on the same box and....I updated my repos to dapper and did kubuntu-desktop it gave one condition " To remove all gnome apps and install kde apps " Any Help ??
<C-O-L-T> Tm_T: I have installed Java from seveas repository the deb one, but still  i can not run the jar file
<Hobbsee> thegladiator: try going to system notifications tab, player settings
<Hobbsee> make sure it's set to "use teh KDE sound system"
<Hobbsee> *the
<Tm_T> I give up... doesn't give anything
<thegladiator> Hobbsee, how do I make sure it syses de sound system ?
<Hobbsee> tick the box :P
<thegladiator> kde start/exit cant be previews it seems
<thegladiator> sounds i mean
<thegladiator> yep I saw that one
<thegladiator> now lwt me restart the X and see
<thegladiator> brb
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: As I see Tm_T went away, I have installed Java from seveas repository given to me by ubotu. But I still can not run the jar file
<thegladiator> yeah weird opening sound :)
<C-O-L-T> thegladiator: :(
<Silfar> I'm need help for install printer HP Laserjet 1022
<Hobbsee> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<visik7> why sudo doesn't remember my password in the same terminal ?
<visik7> Imean
<Huffalump> Is this the appropriate place to ask a question or two regarding my attempts at using the Kubuntu live cd?
<visik7> if I do sudo something
<visik7> and then another sudo command ok
<apokryphos> visik7: it does, but only for  15 mins
<apokryphos> Huffalump: sure
<visik7> apokryphos: ok how to remove 15min timeout ?
<apokryphos> visik7: man sudo
<apokryphos> visik7: or man sudoers, more specifically.
<Huffalump> I used the Ubuntu 32-bit live cd on a laptop and desktop; very nice.  Now, I am trying Kubuntu 64-bit on my amd64 box... and I am trying to adjust the network settings so I can configure my wifi card.  This window currently grays out my nic listings (present but grayed) and there is a notice that I must click "Administrator Mode" to allow modifications.  Now, the window is larger than the screen!  And I cannot resize the window, apparently.  After a couple
<apokryphos> Huffalump: use ctrl+right-mouse-button to move the window
<visik7> apokryphos: if I put a NOPASSWORD in sudoers ksu still ask me for a pwd ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Huffalump> I don't seem to understand.
<apokryphos> visik7: that's not just how you'd do it. Also, please please don't muck around with the sudoers if you're not sure. You can get into a lot of problems :P
<Huffalump> When I ctrl+right click... I get options to move the Toolbar portion of the window
<apokryphos> (i.e. muck up your sudoers -- no more sudo for you 8))
<apokryphos> Huffalump: sorry, left-mouse-button
<apokryphos> visik7: put this in:
<Huffalump> Ah, I tried this and it allows me to move up, down, left, and right.
<Huffalump> However, It never allows me to resize the window so I can see the whole bloody thing.
<apokryphos> visik7: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Huffalump> Also, I tried resizing from the corners and that is not working.
<visik7> apokryphos: in sarge if I put nopassword in sudoers  sudo command works without asking me any password
<visik7> but
<apokryphos> visik7: note that (i) that is insecure, and (ii) replace "username" with your username.
<visik7> do ksu do the same ?
<apokryphos> ksu?
<visik7> sorry
<visik7> kdesu
<apokryphos> do you mean kdesu?
<apokryphos> yes, it will.
<visik7> oh ok
<visik7> thanks
<visik7> yes I know that it's insecure
<apokryphos> Huffalump: if you can move tehw indow then surely you can move it to have that button visible, no?
<Huffalump> I also tried resizing the desktop (1024x768 seems to be max under Kubuntu) and yet, the Network Settings is *still* larger than the whole screen.
<Huffalump> I am not sure how to describe it to you, but no.
<apokryphos> Huffalump: what monitor do you have?
<Huffalump> I can move the window down... so its almost all offscreen...
<Huffalump> But, I cannot move it, for example, above the screen ...
<visik7> I don't gat the problem of network settings window larger than the scree
<apokryphos> Huffalump: why ever not?
<visik7> (1024x768
<Huffalump> I dont know.
<Huffalump> It is an LCD
<apokryphos> Huffalump: ok, just alt+f2 -> kdesu systemsettings
<visik7> Huffalump: try to move the window using alt and left mouse button
<CGA> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<apokryphos> kinfo: you again!
<apokryphos> hm
<Huffalump> hmmm
<Huffalump> let me restate
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Huffalump> I can move the window left
<Huffalump> I can move the window right
<Huffalump> I can move the window down
<Huffalump> I cannot move it up
* kinfo was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (respond to bot char)
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!n=kinfo@213.184.199.*]  by apokryphos
<Huffalump> in order to find the buttons at the bottom
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> Huffalump: please stop flooding
<Huffalump> Furthermore, I cannot resize the windows in order to find the buttons.    (ok, re flooding)
<apokryphos> Huffalump: I really doubt that, if you followed what me or visik7 said, but anyway -- try the last thing I said.
<Huffalump> Trust me, the window is ganked.  However, your little line command DID work for me.  And now I have access to configure, but seem to have a new problem...
<visik7> Huffalump: using alt+left-mouse-button you can click in every point of the window even the lowest so you can drag the window up
<Huffalump> I can select either ath0 or eth0.  In my case, I want to use ath0, so I select it and click "Configure Interface" and then set it to DHCP.  I click okay.  I reselect ath0 from the main Network Settings menu, right click, select Enable Interace... a little progress window pops up to say its enabling it.  Great!  And I see the green checkmark for about 1 second... and then it revers to the red X.  Any pointers where I might go to solve that?
<Huffalump> Ah, ALT+left does work.  Thank you.  (Ctrl did not, perhaps I misread.)
<kessler> Hmm, i tried installing nvidia drivers using the guide from !nvidia. But when i use "nvidia" in xorg.conf the screen just turns black. If i change it to "nv", it works like a charm (except 3d and stability though)
<manveru> kessler, since when is nv not stable?
<kessler> manveru: i can't tell if it's nv that is not stable, but something definately isnt. So i'm just trying different things to make it more stable. Besides, i need the nvidia driver anyway for 3d.
<kessler> I use a lcd monitor connected through DVI input. Anything i have to change/do in order to make that work with the nvidia driver?
<amigrave> how can I disable automount for usb drives and autostart of kscd when inserting an audiocd ?
<visik7> kessler:  check if the module is loaded
<visik7> amigrave: in kcontrol
<visik7> amigrave: under device->storage device -> advanced
<amigrave> visik7: ok, I thought kcontrol was useless since it was removed from the menu. Thanks
<visik7> maybe someone should put this in the wiki
<kessler> visik7: can i get a hint on how to do that? dmesg | grep what?
<visik7> amigrave: alt+f2 kcontrol
<visik7> btw in the menu there is storage device somewhere
<visik7> kessler:  lsmod
<Huffalump> Is it a limitation of using a Kubuntu-64 Live CD to not be able to configure the wifi card?  (I did not have that limitation using Ubuntu-32 on a different machine, but perhaps this live cd works differently...)
<amigrave> visik7: the device root node is only kde 3.5 ? Can't find it
<visik7> amigrave: dunno I'm using 3.5 never use  3.0 < kde < 3.5
<dsbonzo> How does one go about configuring a wireless lan device that has appropriate modules loaded, and an entry /etc/network/interfaces, but gives "unknown interface" responses to ifup?
<kessler> visik7: i can find both nvidia, nvidia_agp and agpgart in lsmod
<visik7> kessler: good news
<amigrave> visik7: is there a stable repository for kde3.5 for breezy ?
<visik7> amigrave: sure
<joshisscifi> dsbonzo: what does iwconfig tell you?
<visik7> amigrave: add this deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main to your soruces.list
<dsbonzo> spits out lo, eth0 and wlan0 and says "no wireless extensions" for each one.
<amigrave> visik7: thanks
<joshisscifi> dsbonzo: even for wlan0?
<kessler> visik7: yes, i guess that means the driver is installed correctly? Now i just have to figure out why i cannot get an image on my screen when using "nvidia" over "nv"
<dsbonzo> yes sir
<amigrave> visik7: I guess I'll have problems if I'm using kde packages in universe or multiverse !?
<visik7> kessler: check /var/log/xorg.log or something like that
<visik7> amigrave: sorry ?
<joshisscifi> dsbonzo: which wireless card are you using?
<dsbonzo> joshisscifi: hawking hi-gain usb wireless interface (prism2 chipset)
<hawking> ?
<amigrave> visik7: If I'm using a kde program that is in multiverse, will it work if I upgrade to kde 3.5 ?
<visik7> probably
<visik7> tell me one
<thegladiator> can someone help me in installing kde 3.5 ?
<joshisscifi> dsbonzo: I'd check the ubuntu forums
<visik7> and maybe I can check
<Tm_T> thegladiator: what about it?
<hawking> kde 3.5 is not so stable I guess :&
<visik7> thegladiator: got the repository and do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<visik7> hawking: really not :)
<thegladiator> visik7, kde 3.5 is in the repo's ?
<thegladiator> spirit is that you ?
<kessler> visik7: i'm sorry to bother you again, but i searched for xorg.log but i could not locate it
<visik7> thegladiator: in a separate repo
<thegladiator> hawking=spirit ? :p
<hawking> visik7 : is there a way to get back to my older kde version?
<thegladiator> visik7, which repo ?
<visik7> kessler: do u have this file ? /var/log/Xorg.0.log ???????
<hawking> thegladiator ;)
<visik7> hawking: using pin and some voodoo ritual yes
<thegladiator> i got this suggestion from #ubuntu
<thegladiator> thegladiator: add the url to your sources.list to get kde 3.5
<visik7> thegladiator: check the log
<hawking> visik7 : or just reinstall whole system which is not a problem with 100mbps internet :p
<kessler> visik7: lol, sorry. Embarrasing that i missed that one. Used all the search functions i know, but failed to do a simple "ls" =(
<visik7> hawking: as you want
<visik7> kessler: np
<thegladiator> visik7,  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<thegladiator> how can I download the deb?
<thegladiator>  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main ?
<thegladiator> would do it ?
<visik7> the one that I paste 10 minutes ago ?
<visik7> yes
<thegladiator> where sources.list?
<thegladiator> is*
<visik7> thegladiator: maybe you should rtfm more
<thegladiator> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<amigrave> visik7: ksubtitleripper
<ProtectYaNeck> whenever I click enable to enable my internet connection on the live cd the green check will appear for a second then turn back into a red x
<visik7> amigrave: yes it will work
<ProtectYaNeck> any ideas?
<kessler> Think we're getting somewhere now. It says something about hsync being out of range, even though i used the settings printed in the manual. What are the default hsync/vsync settings for a 19" lcd monitor?
<amigrave> visik7: is kde3.5 worth it in comparison to 3.4 ?
<Huffalump> ProtectYaNeck, I have the EXACT same problem.
<ProtectYaNeck> no kidding
<ProtectYaNeck> what kind of network card are you trying to enable?
<alejandro> !w32codecs
<Huffalump> atheros on Kubuntu-64
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Huffalump> Previously, I got it to work... on Ubuntu-32
<ProtectYaNeck> hmm, maybe I should try a ubuntu live cd and see if the problem is present
<Huffalump> I am holding out for an answer =] 
<visik7> amigrave: .0 of kde should not be installed from the faint of heart
<visik7> s/from/by
<visik7> oh my english sucks :(
<Huffalump> looks fine to me, visik7
<visik7> Huffalump: not to me :)
<visik7> by the way ... if someone want to try kde 3.5 I suggest to wait the 20 of jan when 3.5.1 will come out
<thegladiator> is it possible to open file manager in super user mode other than from the shell using sudo ?
<ProtectYaNeck> Huffalump, how long have you been having this problem?
<thegladiator> fc4 has file manager superUser
<Huffalump> Just today; I got Kubuntu-64 loaded in the last hour or less...
<visik7> the_nino: kdesu command
<visik7> ops
<visik7> thegladiator: kdesu command
<visik7> thegladiator: alt+f2 kdesu command
<joshisscifi> bbial
<ProtectYaNeck> well I'm gonna stick around too then, drop me a line if you get an answer
<Huffalump> can do
<Huffalump> I saw another guy on #ubuntu with a similar problem, but no answer
<thegladiator> kdesu is not there in my sys ?
<thegladiator> when i run that nothing comes up
<thegladiator> Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<thegladiator> kdesu: No command specified.
<thegladiator> kdesu: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<ProtectYaNeck> I'd like to have that resolved before I actually format and install
<Huffalump> Yes, I would not like to install something which appears not to work!  Heh.
<visik7> thegladiator: kdesu <command you want to run with root privelege>
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> nothing in GUI for that ?
<thegladiator> like file user in super user mode stuff as in fc4
<visik7> thegladiator: it'll ask the password with a dialog
<thegladiator> ah yep
<visik7> never used fc4
<visik7> never used a redhat after 6.2
<visik7> to be honest :)
<Huffalump> FC4 was pretty good.  But I am thinking to migrate, if I can get something working properly...
<visik7> I hate rpm
<visik7> I hate yom
<visik7> yum
<Huffalump> I dislike *all* linux install routines.
<visik7> and other stupid things that FC does
<Huffalump> The new PBI on PC-BSD looks fun, however.
<visik7> Huffalump: apt has supercow powers :)
<thegladiator> visik7, i did kdesu konqueror still I cant edit sources.list
<thegladiator> it says user has no privileges
<visik7> thegladiator: open konqueror as normal
<visik7> right click
<visik7> actions-> edit as root
<thegladiator> thanks
<Huffalump> ProtectYaNeck, if you select your device and click Configure Interface... in the resulting window, is your Advanced Settings grayed out?  Mine is.  And I am just curious.
<ProtectYaNeck> advanced settings isn't greyed out on mine
<kessler> I just installed the nvidia drivers. However, when i use nvidia in the xorg.conf i get a black screen, and the log says something about hsync being out of range. However, if i change nvidia to nv in xorg.conf, kde starts up just fine. What could be wrong? I used the settings for vsync/hsync specified in the manual. nvidia, nvidia_agp and agpgart modules are loaded
<Huffalump> heh, I shut down the system and the "Deconfiguring network interfaces" process failed
<visik7> kessler: set your hsync
<visik7> kessler: to a lower value
<visik7> have you an lcd monitor ?
<visik7> or crt ?
<kessler> visik7: lcd
<visik7> ok so put it to 60 and forgot it :P
<kessler> vsync as well?
<cleo> I would comment them out ;D
<visik7> oh sorry vsync :)
<kessler> there
<kessler> i've commented them out
<kessler> should i try ctrl+alt+backspace now?
<visik7> bad practice
<kessler> hmm?
<visik7> ctrl+alt+backspace from kdm
<visik7> not from kde
<kessler> log out then? Is that enough to restart x?
<visik7> logout and ctrl+alt+bkspc
<some_dude> hi
<some_dude> what file controls the what services get started on boot ?
<kessler> Hmm, that didn't work
<thegladiator> in XChat I cant open a link in mozilla
<thegladiator> how do I correct this ?
<thegladiator> I can open in konqueror though
<kessler> The logs still says every resolution has hsync wrong. Default resolution is "Too large for visual blah". What could be wrong?
<thegladiator> www.kde-look.org
<kessler> Btw, i've commented hsync/vrefresh out in xorg.conf now, and even with the nv driver, it seems a bit off. It doesnt fill out the whole screen. It's like watching a 16:9 movie on a 4:3 screen
<cleo> some_dude: start scripts are located in /etc/init.d/ and they are controlled by /etc/rcX.d (X represents runlevel) - you can edit these entries with "update-rc.d"... read manual page
<thegladiator> when I click on that link for eg , it doesnt open nothing
<visik7> kessler: is it a laptop or a desktop ?
<kessler> desktop
<thegladiator> I have to manually right click on the link and openw tih konqueror
<kessler> viewsonic vs924
<kessler> geforce 6600gt
<kessler> dvi input
<visik7> put your log & conf file into some pastebin
<kessler> 2 secs
<kessler> visik7: http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1362
<ToyMan> anyone around?
<ToyMan> I could use a clue with an upgrade problem
<ToyMan> trying to upgrade to kde 3.5 beta 1
<cleo> kessler: comment out ALL *sync entries
<jpatrick> ToyMan: why?
<kessler> cleo: tried that, didnt work
<cleo> kessler: VerRefresh aswell?
<ToyMan> jpatrick: well, I was using konq profiles a lot
<thegladiator> ToyMan, i am installing kde 3.5 now
<kessler> cleo: all
<ToyMan> and in 3.4 they seemed to be broken
<cleo> mhh
<jpatrick> ToyMan: just install 3.5
<ToyMan> i'd read that it was fixed in 3.5
<visik7> kessler: remove the horizontal entry and keep the vertical
<ToyMan> what's the repository for that?
<thegladiator> toy man here is the link
<jpatrick> see /topic
<ToyMan> ah
<thegladiator> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<ToyMan> duh
<thegladiator> this is the repo
<kessler> visik7: i'll try that
<kessler> brb
<thegladiator> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php see this page to isntall
<visik7> kessler btw your problem is another
<Yon> does any1 here have sudoku?
<Yon> i got one from synoptics but it doesnt work
<cleo> ksudoku?
<kessler> Hmm, didnt work
<thegladiator> kde 3.5 is much better than 3.4.3 ?
<thegladiator> installation in underway
<kessler> Tried wth vsync off, tried with hsync off, tried with both off, tried with both on, tried different hsync/vsync settings, nothing. Still just shows a black screen
<Yon> cleo no it was gnome sudoku
<Yon> its the only one i found
<cleo> Yon: enable universe repository and install ksudoku
<cleo> and don't chat as root :D
<kessler> visik7: you have any idea what could be wrong?
<visik7> kessler the log file is the one that's works not the one that doesn't !!!
<Yon> cleo wat does it make a diffrence if im root or not? its easyer to do stuff in root
<visik7> kessler: the monitor goes off ?
<kessler> yes. The monitors OSD shows "No signal"
<visik7> ok
<visik7> and the log is wrong
<visik7> give me the right Xorg.log (the one that fail
<visik7> s
<kessler> sorry, i'm not really sure what i'm looking for in the log
<visik7> the Xorg.log.0 is generated every X start
<kessler> oooh
<visik7> so if u paste me after a successfull X boot
<visik7> I can't see the error...
<visik7> you know ?
<Yon> cleo i have a comment that is disabled saying ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<jpatrick> Yon: and?
<jpatrick> Yon: that's the MOTU's jobs
<Yon> iv enabled every link, so i dont know why i dont have ksuduku
<Yon> wats MOTU?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get update
<jpatrick> !motu
<ubotu> methinks motu is the Masters of the Universe ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<ProtectYaNeck> Huffalump, same problem in ubuntu
<kessler> visik7: http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1363
<kessler> should be the right log
<ProtectYaNeck> says it's enabled, it's configurable, but to connection
<Huffalump> I am getting nowhere fast, protectyaneck
<Huffalump> It says enabled?
<ProtectYaNeck> yeah
<Huffalump> Wow, thats progress.
<Huffalump> Ubuntu 64?
<ProtectYaNeck> not 64
<Yon> ok, i have my universe resps fully updated and i still dont have ksudoku
<Yon> :/
<Huffalump> ah, I did get mine to work under U-32
<visik7> kessler: no error there
<kessler> visik7: i can see it saying something about vga. It shouldn't use vga, it should use dvi.
<Huffalump> Connected and all.
<ProtectYaNeck> oh
<visik7> kessler: nevermind
<ProtectYaNeck> on a live cd?
<Huffalump> Yep!
<ProtectYaNeck> hmm
<visik7> kessler: the log is from a successfull start of X
<Huffalump> It detected and enabled it, automagically.  I just configured and connected.  It was like 30 seconds... very easy.
<Huffalump> Same for PCLinuxOS, for that matter.  Super-simple.
<ProtectYaNeck> wow, mine says enabled and everything, but I can't connect
<kessler> I think x starts up fine. I just think it outputs the signal to the vga port instead of the dvi
<visik7> kessler: enable ssh
<visik7> kessler: and after X is started
<thegladiator> I installed kde 3.5 just now
<visik7> log into it
<thegladiator> no real difference I can feel
<thegladiator> any changes in the look and feel ?
<thegladiator> or its all the inside stuff?
<visik7> kessler: ok I missunderstood your problem
<Huffalump> Are you able to remove your wifi encryption, for testing purposes?  (i.e., open network)
<Huffalump> I did that because I read too much junk about WPA
<kessler> visik7: Okay. How do i enable sshd?
<visik7> kessler: nevermind wrong solution
<visik7> kessler: let me think
<visik7> kessler: maybe you can try to enable twin view
<kessler> okay?
<visik7> the ? stands for ?
<thegladiator> how do I configure konqueror so that  a new window is opened and not tabs ?
<thegladiator> nto for the webbrowser
<thegladiator> but when I view hda deviced etc
<kessler> visik7: i have no idea how to enable it :P
<visik7> kessler: google says http://www.gmpf.de/index.php/NVidia:Twin_View
<ninniuz> hi is anyone using D-Link 504T router?
<kessler> here we go again
<kessler> visik7: wicked awesome! it works! Thanks a lot mate
<visik7> really ?
<kessler> really
<kessler> =)
<kessler> even showed the nvidia logo and all
<visik7> good I've a dvi monitor too but never used linux on so I bookmark this page maybe will be usefull
<visik7> btw also the other output now is enable
<visik7> but I don't think that is a problem
<kessler> yeah, so if i for some reason wants to use vga, i still can
<ToyMan> hmm. how do you handle overwrite conflicts during an upgrade?  My upgrade to 3.5 is trying to overwrite /usr/share/services/kresources/kabc/kabc_groupdav.desktop', which is also in package kaddressbook...
<visik7> ToyMan: remove kaddressbook or force it
<ToyMan> force it?
<Huffalump> ProtectYaNeck: good luck!  i am going to try some other distros since no one here seems to know anything about networking
<Yon> im trying to install ksudoku that i got from the site
<Yon> i type tar -xvvzf ksudoku-0.3.tar.gz like is says in the install file but i get a error saying tar -xvvzf ksudoku-0.3.tar.gz
<visik7> too many v
<Yon> oh
<Yon> i copied and pasted the command
<Yon> :P
<Yon> bur it gave me the same error
<Yon> ?
<visik7> I don't see any error
<visik7> :)
<Yon> huh?
<Yon> ok wait, in the readme it says open a shell in the same dir as the read me , so i opend shell and i went to that dir, then i tryed that cmd and i get that error
<thegladiator> i would like get a blended look for knqueror
<thegladiator> is it possible ?
<thegladiator> www.kde-look.org
<visik7> Yon: I still don't see any error
<thegladiator> is it possible to open a terminal in an arbitray folder ?
<thegladiator> like say I am browsing a folder dektop and I need to open the terminal in the same folder and not in the home folder
<thegladiator> i get this error : checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<thegladiator> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<thegladiator> See `config.log' for more details.
<thegladiator> how can I correct this ?
<Yon> visik7, bru wat r u talking about?
<thegladiator> how to install build essential ?
<cleo> apt-get install build-essential
<slicslak> what app should i use to connect to or backup my palm pilot?
<cleo> slicslak: maybe http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6807 helps you
<Yon> cleo, i downloaded the ksudoku from the site, but im having problems installing it
<kessler> Hmm, when i open quake4 (800x600) the monitor doesnt rescale. I shows quake4 with big black borders around it
<cleo> Yon: I don't use breezy... in dapper I simply could install it through apt-get/universe repository
<slicslak> thx cleo
<cleo> Yon: what problems?
<Yon> ok, i extracted the file and typed in the command tar -xvvzf ksudoku-0.3.tar.gz
<Yon>  like it told me in the readme and i get the error tar: ksudoku-0.3.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<thegladiator> whats the best package manager ? gui for #k ?
<thegladiator> kubuntu ?
<thegladiator> synaptic doesnt work with me in kde
<thegladiator> I dontlike the adept interface much
<cleo> thegladiator: I heard something about kynaptic ...but never tried it... I use apt-get
<raphink> kubuntu is shipped with adept as package manager
<raphink> there's also kynaptic and kpackage, but they are not as good imo
<thegladiator> ah adept doesnt suit my tatste
<thegladiator> you prefer adept ?
<raphink> I personally prefer to use the console for package management
<thegladiator> ah
<raphink> apt-get is so complete that using a gui isnot necessary for me
<raphink> I say adept is the default one for kubuntu
<raphink> but I use no GUI
<cleo> Yon: tar -xvvfz ksudoku-03.tar.gz is the extract command
<thegladiator> true gui gives a search filter and stuff which I prefer over the command line search
<raphink> hmm ok
<cleo> Yon: so if you extracted the files before and are in the wrong directory...it cannot find the archive
<raphink> apt-cache search foo | grep bar
<raphink> is a good filter too ;)
<thegladiator> yep :) but need to type :)
<Yon> cleo, oh right ok, now it makes sence thanks
<raphink> thegladiator: sure, you'd need to learn to type fast enough ;)
<thegladiator> ;p
<raphink> hehe
<cleo> apt-get, apt-cache and apt-file is (nearly) all you need :D
<thegladiator> old windows habits :)
<raphink> apt-file is far too slow for me
<Yon> wen i run Run "./configure --prefix=`kdeconfig --prefix`" i get the error configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<thegladiator> click click and click
<thegladiator> Yon
<cleo> raphink: what do you use?
<thegladiator> install build essential
<raphink> oh really thegladiator ? how does windows deal with packages?
<raphink> cleo: what for?
<Yon> ok
<thegladiator> windows world has no command lines
<raphink> thegladiator: YOUR windows world has no command lines
<cleo> raphink:  to search in which package a specific file is included
<raphink> thegladiator: the windows world of real windows users and administrators uses command lines ;)
<raphink> cleo: dpkg -S
<Yon> thnx thegladiator
<cleo> raphink: but you need the package installed for dpkg -S ...don't you?
<raphink> thegladiator: windows vista is gonna have a real command line similar to bash actually
<raphink> cleo: not sure
<raphink> cleo: there was another command, too
<fito> hola
<raphink> cleo: actually, this kind of search is the only reason for me to use gui ;) I use kio-apt for this most of the time ;)
<jpatrick> hola fito
<cleo> raphink: ah :)
<fito> soy nuevo
<Yon> wen i ran that command, i got this error :checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jpatrick> fito: puedes hablar en #kubuntu-es
<s_spiff{AWAY}> anyone here has KDE installed on Ubuntu?
<cleo> Yon: read the doc and find out what depedencies the package has, maybe you need something like "libx11-dev" ..dunno
<wintersun> hi
<Yon> oh ok
<thegladiator> whats dekorator ?
<thegladiator> how do I install window themes using that
<kessler> How do i shift my resolution to 800x600 (It is added in xorg.conf)
<Blissex> kessler: usually CTRL-ALT-+ or - to cycle through resolutions
<s_spiff> what is this kubuntu pastebin?
<Yon> cloe under requirements its says these three things
<Blissex> s_spiff: just yet another pastebin
<Yon> 	- open gl library (also header files)  - mesa3d.org- glu library (also headerfiles) - mesa3d.org  kde headers and libs
<s_spiff> whats a pastebin?
<s_spiff> what is its function?
<cleo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Yon> so now, is that the packages i need?
<s_spiff> ouu ok
<cleo> Yon: good question :)
<cleo> Yon: *maybe* libglu1-mesa-dev and kde-devel - I really dont know
<thegladiator> whn I open system settings - > appearance  -> window manager , the window opened is too big that I cant see the apply button
<thegladiator> i cant reduce it
<cleo> Yon: use apt-cache search
<thegladiator> can someone help ?
<thegladiator> the window size is large and doesnt let me to re size it
<cleo> thegladiator: that's evil
<Yon> cleo: i tryed serching for mesa3d.org and there was nothing
<cleo> apt-cache search mesa| grep glu
<cleo> libglu1-mesa-dev - The OpenGL utility library -- development support files
<Yon> so... i must get libglul-mesa-dev?
<cleo> I guess
<cleo> do the search on your own, I am using dapper
<Yon> yes, i get the same result, but there is one with -dev and one with out, does it matter?
<cleo> Yon: mesa3d.org- glu library (also headerfiles) - with headerfiles so take -dev
<Yon> oh so, -dev is with headerfiles?
<jpatrick> Yon: yes
<Yon> cleo, and the other 2?
<cleo> kde-devel
<cleo> open gl library <- don't know
<cleo> Yon: maybe libgl1-mesa-dev
<Yon> ok, thanks alot cleo
<Yon> i didnt understand how u used apt-serch, u put in a | and stuff
<cleo> Yon: I search for "mesa" and pipe (| - forwards standard output to the following program) it through grep (grep filters the output again and looks for "glu")
<thegladiator> does anyone know what kind  of error is this ? checking for KDE... configure: error:
<thegladiator> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<thegladiator> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<thegladiator>  ?
<thegladiator> i am trying to install a window decoration theme
<thegladiator> i just do a ./configure
<cleo> thegladiator: maybe you need kde-devel too
<thegladiator> let me try that
<kameron> how do i change my *default* browser.. so stuff doesn't open in konq, but mozilla when i'm in kde?
<thegladiator> cleo, i cant install kde-devel
<thegladiator> the error I get it
<thegladiator> kde-devel:
<thegladiator>  Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<thegladiator>  Depends: kdelibs4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<thegladiator>  Depends: kdebase-dev but it is not going to be installed
<thegladiator>  Depends: libkonq4-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Yon> ok that makes sence cleo, thanks
<thegladiator> when using adept
<cleo> try kdebase-dev..:>
<thegladiator> why is it not going to be installed ?
<jpatrick> thegladiator: the package is kdelibs4-dev
<thegladiator> thanks the installtion is underway lets see
<Heis> how do i avoid
<Heis> lol
<thegladiator> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Heis> how can i avoid getting a black screen after loading kubuntu os to my laptop?
<Heis> loading from live-cd if that matters...
<martalli> Ca I ask for some help on setting up a Netgear MA401 802.11b pcmcia card with kubuntu 10.5 on my thinkpad 600e?
<_kim> hei
<visik7> someone got kicker and kwin crash in kde35 ?
<thegladiator> does nyone know how could I set my konqueror such that the filemanager is not openned in a "tab" mode
<thegladiator> like when I click on the home and then somewhere else a tab is added into the old window
<thegladiator> I prefer to have seperate windows for each diff clicks , but when it comes to browsing into folders , it shud be same window and no need of tabbing
<thegladiator> can someone help me ?
<thegladiator> someone awake ?
<s_spiff> huh?
<thegladiator> !
<ubotu> thegladiator: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Yon> thegladiator, have u looked in options, else cant u right click on the link and say open in new window?
<s_spiff> haha..
<Heis> suddenly ppl answer.. :P
<thegladiator> yeah !
<thegladiator> lol
<thegladiator> Yon, i need it to work like that be default
<thegladiator> wondering if thats there
<Heis> maybe someone knows the solution to my black-screen-problem too?
<Heis> How can i avoid getting a black screen after loading kubuntu os to my laptop from a live-cd? It loads, and i can hear the login sound, and when i press the powerbutton i can see all the processes terminating. Everything works when i connect an external monitor to my laptop, but never on the built-in screen.
<thegladiator> it it something under web-behaviour ? under configure - knoqueeror ?
<Yon> thegladiator, ok its under web-behavour and u will c tabbing
<kessler> Anyone inhere that can recommend a good video player?
<thegladiator> w but that wud mean each time I click on a folder I will have to right click and open a new tab
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> kaffeine is good kessler
<thegladiator> VLC is also good , but mplayer is the most preffered i guess
<Yon> thegladiator, in andvaced options u should find wat u need
<thegladiator> advanced option under web behaviour or somewhere else ?
<thegladiator> there you go
<Yon> in web-behavour under tabbing
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> let me check it out
<Yon> sorry tabbed browser
<Heis> noone knows the answer to my q?
<thegladiator> the last one is what I shud change ?
<thegladiator> Yon, ?
<thegladiator> when external urs is called ... that one ?
<thegladiator> Yon, or shud I check out the first option ?
<thegladiator> or shud I check out all these myself and find out  ?:)
<Yon> i think... i think, deselect all
<Yon> im not sure
<thegladiator> yep thanks
<thegladiator> its the last one
<Yon> oh ok kewl
<s_spiff>  hey i just installed kde, actually in the process of downloading the meta package.... why is it download all the stuff..that was installed when I installed gnome!
<s_spiff> its wastage of space!
<s_spiff> helllo!!!
<s_spiff> hey while downloading the KDE metapackage, libaudio-dev failed downloading, what to do?
<DocTomoe> How can I enforce a version, even if its dependencies are somewhat broken?
<Yon> jpatrick, im having troubles installing sumthing, its not working out, u think u could help me?
<Yon> nvm...
<Blissex> s_spiff: retry, probably the mirror was busy or something like that.
<jpatrick> yep?
<Yon> hehe :) jpatrick im having trouble configuring it
<Yon> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jpatrick> install: libx11-dev
<jpatrick> !info libx11-dev
<Yon> jpatrick, i have it installed
<jpatrick> Yon: make sure you configure with the --prefix=/usr flag
<jpatrick> that's odd
<Yon> oh, i didnt
<Yon> i added that and i got a very diffrent error
<jpatrick> ?
<Yon> can i plz paste 3 lines?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> 2 max
<jpatrick> what is it?
<Yon> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `flag': machine `flag' not r                ecognized
<Yon> configure: error: /bin/sh admin/config.sub flag failed
<Yon> there the last 2 lines
<Yon> i dont think the first is important
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> it's: "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<Yon> it says confiure warning use --build, --host --target
<Yon> or sumthing like that
<jpatrick> I'm not sure
<Yon> oh ye now its working
<Yon> ok, i got the same error as my first
<Yon> cheacking for x.....
<Madeye> Hi,
<jpatrick> lo Madeye Moody
<Madeye> I have problem with k3b, actually it's new laptop install, 'CDRecord has no permission to open the device'.'You may use k3bsetup2 to solve this problem'
<Madeye> k3bsetup is running, but I don't know what I have to do :-)
<Yon> if i dont config cant i still compile?
<jpatrick> Yon: it won't let you compile if you don't
<abot> Does anyone know the expected release date for Dapper?
<jpatrick> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<abot> Great, thx!
<Madeye> anyone can help with the mentioned cdrecord problem
<Blissex> Madeye: you need to put your user in the 'cdrom' group, it is a FAQ
<Madeye> Blissex, where I can find that FAQS
<Blissex> Madeye: usually on the Ubuntu Wiki
<jpatrick> !docs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, docs is an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<_mike> lop
<thegladiator> hi
<gregus> van valaki magyar?
<dandielionous> Hello
<dandielionous> I was wondering does kubuntu have something like a registry.
<dandielionous> Where programs have to write to regedit.
<jpatrick> dandielionous: like Windows registry?
<dandielionous> yes
<dandielionous> ty for answering jpatrick
<jpatrick> hmm... APT database?
<dandielionous> I don't know.
<dandielionous> I know linux is structured differently.
<dandielionous> I don't really think it has something like a registry.
<jpatrick> APT database is where all the programs are recorded
<dandielionous> Can a program write to that like spyware?
<dandielionous> A program outside of myself.
<thoreauputic> dandielionous: it would be better to say what you want to achieve - someone might help with that - and no, spyware isn't an issue in Linux
<dandielionous> Okay.
<dandielionous> Sorry.
<dandielionous> Just was fishing for information.
<dandielionous> ty for the help.
<thoreauputic> no need to apologise - it was a suggestion to help you with your questions :)
<brodel> can anyone help me with this?
<brodel> rror: "/var/tmp/kdecache-brodel" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<brodel> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<brodel> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<brodel> I tried to run sudo kate to edit the smb.conf
<iamhs_> Where can i find information about hardware support? wondered if kubuntu/ubuntu supportes my main system? (running on a live cd atm)
<steve44> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<iamhs_> thanks
<iamhs_> another quick question, is that hardware list an overview of supported or unsupported ?
<jpatrick> hey kkathman
<kkathman> howdy jpatrick :)
<skbera> Hello everyone.
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> anyone know where modules.conf lives on kubunti ?
<dragonkh> I cant seem to find one - I dont know where to add my lsmod modules so they load
<s_spiff> hey just installed kde
<skbera> Anyone know how to defrag drives in Linux?
<s_spiff>  anyway to remove the GNOME stuff from the KDE Menu's?
<dragonkh> s_spiff: right click on the kde menu button and choose menu editor
<s_spiff> thats a long and tiresome process
<s_spiff>  I remove all kde stuff from gnome in something like 4 commands..
<s_spiff>  isn't there something like that for KDE?
<XavierGr> Is there any way to have multi-view-modes in kde windows? (and save each mode for the window)
<s_spiff> I have to mount a certain partition everytime by the command : sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<s_spiff> is there someway I can do it everytime it boots up..as in it should be mounted automatically>?
<kkathman> s_spiff: why?  just put that in your fstab
<s_spiff> how do I do that?
<s_spiff>  the partition is a fat32
<kkathman> modify /etc/fstan
<kkathman> ooops
<s_spiff>  and i want to write/read and execute..
<kkathman> I mean /etc/fstab
<s_spiff> kkathman, you'll have to walk me through, I'm a noob at ubuntu...linux for that matter
<kkathman> is this your second drive or something?
<s_spiff> and someone told me that I should mount the hda7 in the media folder
<XavierGr> or I think you can do that from the kde disk utility
<s_spiff>  so that i can creat a shortcut on the desktop
<s_spiff> yeah..
<kkathman> s_spiff: you can do that too
<s_spiff>  its actually a master hdd..
<ricky> hi
<s_spiff>  and I've installed ubuntu on slave
<s_spiff>  and I edit the bios
<kkathman> you first whats called "create a mount point"
<s_spiff>  to boot from hdd1
<s_spiff>  instead of hdd0
<kkathman> s_spiff: ohh well thats a bit more complicated
<s_spiff> how to do that?
<kkathman> actually I am attempting to do the same thing
<s_spiff> ouu ok.
<kkathman> except I want to partition my 300GB drive to 2 partitions to be able to triple boot
<XavierGr> check settings>administration->disk & filesystems
<s_spiff> wow
<s_spiff> will try that
<kkathman> if you see Hobbsee on line  she can tell you how tho, she triple boots breezy, dapper and windows xp
<s_spiff> XavierGr, there is no settings..
<s_spiff> wher do i check that out?
<XavierGr> click the second icon on your start bar
<XavierGr> and then click settings
<s_spiff> it says 'Desktop Access'
<s_spiff> not Settings
<XavierGr> uhh
<XavierGr> in Kubuntu right?
<s_spiff> no ubuntu
<s_spiff>  but in KDE
<XavierGr> ahh
<s_spiff>  installed KDE a few minutes back
<XavierGr> wait a sec to think
<XavierGr> s_spiff: type "settings:/" in konwueror
<s_spiff> k
<Demostrike> Could anyone tell me is its possible to run/burn the kubuntu live cd from a USB hard drive?
<s_spiff> ok..then>?
<XavierGr> system administration
<XavierGr> Demonstrike: it is possible I think, but I dont know how
<s_spiff> ok
<Demostrike> thanks XavierGr - does anyone else here have an idea on how to do it? Ive tried just extracting the iso into the HD root dir
<s_spiff> XavierGr, system admin doesn't have anything for disk management
<XavierGr> strange? by kubuntu build has it
<XavierGr> try Kdisk then, but I am not sure
<s_spiff> ok
<s_spiff>  will try
<s_spiff> ttyl
<s_spiff>  thanks anyways man
<s_spiff>  have to go.
<alejandro> hi all
<alejandro> how can i change the image of kdm?
<jpatrick> Lord_Athur: get another KDM theme?
<jpatrick> and install it?
<Lord_Athur> mmm
<Lord_Athur> no
<Lord_Athur> jpatrick,  i only want to change the photo or image visible with kde, the image that says "kubuntu" por another one
<Lord_Athur> jpatrick,  i only want to change the photo or image visible with kdm, the image that says "kubuntu" por another one.
<Lord_Athur> the last is right
<Lord_Athur> :D
<jpatrick> Not sure how....
<Lord_Athur> isn't there a directory with the photo file to change?
<jpatrick> image of what? KDM?
<jpatrick>  /usr/share/apps/kdm
<Lord_Athur> thanks
<os2mac> clear
<os2mac> dammit....
<os2mac> LOL
<os2mac> I have been at a command line to long
<os2mac> clear
<os2mac> fsck!
<XavierGr> is it possible to have in KDE folders with different file view-mode?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<_kaenat> How can I find out what package a file on my system belongs to?
<jpatrick> I forgot the command
<jpatrick> dpkg-* somethings
<_kaenat> jpatrick: Thanks. I've been searching around those commands for a bit, and haven't found it yet.
<deemo> hey everyone, how do i share a printer so that a windows machine can print off of it?
<sproingie> samba can share printers.  i think cups can do IPP too
<sproingie> no idea what the click path is ... my printer doesn't even work under linux :(
<hussam> Is Dapper development as aggressive as Breezy?
<deemo> if i add a printer in cups through the Ssytem Settings screen, is it also made on samba?
<sproingie> hussam: yes, it breaks badly on occasion.  doing a global update in dapper is usually not wise
<sproingie> they reorg packages in a way that can wedge apt if you update at the wrong time
<hussam> sproingie: then I'm glad I decided to stick to breezy
<sproingie> wise idea.  about a month before release is probably safe, but no sooner
<sproingie> backports takes care of a lot of things, tho firefox is still an irritating anachronism
<hussam> sproingie: I'm using firefox from mozilla.org. I'm on the 1.5-2.0 nightlies.
<brodel> I'm using 1.5 :)
<sproingie> yeah but you probably didn't get it from apt
<sproingie> not official anyway
<sproingie> i can't really tell the difference.  it's the autoupdate feature of 1.5 that's the best
<sproingie> i tend to use whichever of opera, konq, or firefox i flip to first
<hussam> hussam: Igot it from ftp.mozilla.org. I also update every other day to the latest nightly ( but nit every night )
<hussam> not* every night
<sproingie> i guess gnome has all kinds of library dependencies on gecko, and all those would have to be revved too
<hussam> sproingie: konqueror is great but I never liked Opera.
<sproingie> i have mixed feelings about opera
<hussam> sproingie: Opera's interface is not much
<sproingie> konqueror is good except a) it crashes on google maps, b) it FLICKERS like crazy, c) kwallet sucks as a form filler
<jpatrick> sproingie: a) it doesn't here
<sproingie> opera's keyboard navigation is also superb
<jpatrick> You have to set the agent for maps.google.com to Safari
<sproingie> the flickering doesnt seem to be as bad lately
<hussam> I tried a couple of months ago to compile firefox with qt3 instead of gtk2 but it died half way through.
<angasule> I want autocad for linux :(
<hussam> angasule: same here. I'm willing to pay autodesk lots of money to make a linux version of AutoCAD
<sproingie> autocad should be portable, i just dont think autodesk wants to spend on the platform support
<angasule> hussam: it just doesn't make sense to have engineering apps on windows, which is engineering crap
<sproingie> like "i'm running gentoo in a chroot with ~x86, and autocad won't work, waaah"
<angasule> autocad is very tied up with windows :/
<hussam> sproingie: true.
<sproingie> they would probably standardize on something like redhat
<hussam> angasule: It uses .net framework 1.1 ( I think )
<angasule> hmm, I don't think 2005 does
<thegladiator> when will dapper be release for kubuntu
<sproingie> autocad runs on .net?  whoah
<hussam> I have autocad 2005
<sproingie> i always thought it was its own self-contained world
<angasule> sproingie: that sure isn't, it's full of IE crap
<thegladiator> when will dapper be release for kubuntu and is the flight cd stable ?
<thegladiator> fliht 2 ?
<sproingie> angasule: that's not hard to switch at all.  firefox can implement IWebBrowse pretty easily
<jpatrick> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<hussam> sproingie: It's compiled with VC++ 7.0/7.1
<thegladiator> jpatrick, have you tried the flight 2 cd ?
<sproingie> hussam: probably carries a lot of legacy code, like SEH
<angasule> I can't wait for diaper drake
<jpatrick> yes
<sproingie> actually doesn't gcc support SEH now?
<jpatrick> angasule: what?
<hussam> <angasule> I can't wait for diaper drake. Diaper Drake?
<angasule> dapper drake, come on
<hussam> angasule: I was only kidding.
<angasule> diaper drake = dragon in diapers, still dangerous in nethack, though
<sproingie> would make a cute graphic
<thegladiator> how is the flight 2 cd ?
<thegladiator> is it worth trying ?
<hussam> sproingie: to tell you the truth, AutoCAD should be rewritten. 2005 takes to many resources and hangs too much.
* sproingie liked playing nethack with polymorphed pets.  mr Asindihopo, say hi to muffin, my Ancient Grey Dragon
<sproingie> muffin, say hi to lunch
<joshisscifi> woot woot
<thegladiator> for the heck o f it I am goint to try gnome for a sec to see if I like it anymore :
<thegladiator> :p
<thegladiator> kde is nice
<joshisscifi> you won't
<angasule> I hate pets, they eat my food
<thegladiator> let me see
<thegladiator> brb
<joshisscifi> the dark side is powerful yes
<_law_|iBook> any ideas why my kopete doesnt go into auto-away-modus?
<hussam> willl Dapper used xorg 7.0 ?
<sproingie> not the modular xorg, no
<sproingie> don't know the version numbers tho
<hussam> I just got OpenOffice 2.0.1 from people.ubuntu.com/~doko
* jpatrick prefers KOffice
<jpatrick> wb Mez
<Mez> ty
<hussam> angasule: Is there a program fro Linux that can edit dwg files?
<angasule> hussam: not that I know
<hussam> angasule: this is the area that Linux lack in, engineering software.
<angasule> it's unbelievable, really
<knubbe> hussam & angasule: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<knubbe> hussam & angasule: program that handles dwg-files: http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<juif> hola
<juif> i just stuck a hard disk in this kubuntu box. its NTFS formatted. can this work ?
<joshisscifi> juif: more info needed
<angasule> juif: kubuntu can read NTFS partitions
<juif> okay
<angasule> juif: I don't think it'll write to them
<joshisscifi> NTFS write support is still experimental afaik
<juif> what kind of more info is needed ? so far, i took the disk, stuck it in the computer, BIOS auto-detected it.
<juif> i only want to copy the data on it to my linux drive
<juif> then i want to format it
<joshisscifi> juif: ^^^^ thats the info that was needed
<juif> and partition it for linux
<knubbe> juif: do you know how to mount it?
<juif> its a 40 gig samsung drive, fairly old.
<juif> i do not know how to mount it
<dsbonzo> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hddnumber /mountpoint <- right?
<knubbe> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<knubbe> if your ntfs-drive is hda1
<knubbe> juif:  http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#hddmntman
<juif> there was already a drive in there, that i think was hda1/2&3
<juif> so i should write hdb ? or something ?
<neoncode> Is there any kind of sleep function on kubuntu?
<knubbe> i dont know what your new hdd is named
<juif> how can i find out ?
<dsbonzo> juif: fdisk -l should list the corresponding drive labels and their filesystem types
<juif> hdd1
<juif> mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<joshisscifi> mkdir /mnt/windows
<juif> ok
<thegladiator> XCHat is not a kde application ?
<sproingie> it's a gtk application
<juif> no error this time
<joshisscifi> juif: cd /mnt/windows
<joshisscifi> juif: ls
<dsbonzo> Xchat = Gtk+ app, I thought.
<juif> sweet
<juif> it works
<thegladiator> so konversation is the thing for kde ?
<sproingie> i use the qt-gtk theme engine, so it looks like kde.  til i pop open a file dialog anyway
<joshisscifi> konversation rocks
<sproingie> those dont come up in irc that often tho
<juif> can i access that from within kde ?
<joshisscifi> juif: yup, just navigate like you would any other folder
<juif> cool
<juif> thanks :)
<dsbonzo> juif: you could add it to your /etc/fstab if you want it to mount everytime you boot
<larsivi> thegladiator: I think XChat is an X app, neither KDE nor gtk
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> Xchat is considered better than Konversation ?
<thegladiator> XChat uses GTK theme atleast in my ubuntu system which has been loaded with kde
<cleo> XChat is so bloated, bah ;)
<thegladiator> cleo, which one do you use ?
<joshisscifi> like I said.... konversation rocks
<joshisscifi> xchat had too much going on for an irc session
<thegladiator> interesting perspectives
<cleo> thegladiator: konversation and irssi
<_thegladiator> hi
<dsbonzo> bitchx = not bad either, IMO.
<thegladiator> thats me in knversation ~
<thegladiator> kl
<_thegladiator> i am on konv now
<thegladiator> hi
<florian> hi there
<florian> i have a problem with automounting of dvds
<thegladiator> can some one suggest a cool font ?
<thegladiator> i have been trying many I like deja Vu condensed
<toca> hola
<florian> after installing breezy everything worked like expected
<toca> hay algun espaol por aqui?
<florian> inserting a DVD resulted in opening konq and showing the contents of the DVD
<florian> after online Update this has changed
<florian> konq opens but it cannot mount the DVD
<florian> device not found is the message
<Florian-T> so what can i do?
<toca> hello?
<cleo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Florian-T> can someone help?
<toca> pero que como lo pongo eso?
<toca> es que soy novato
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thegladiator> can we have the margin as we have in Xchat ? atfer username ?
<thegladiator> so that we can easily identify who is talking than this <> stuff ?
<kkathman> thegladiator: you might try Konversation in KDE
<thegladiator> i am using konversation
<thegladiator> i would like have to have that margin we have in chat
<thegladiator> after user name
<thegladiator> if its possible
<thegladiator> if you can understand what i mean
<kkathman> oh you said xchat
<thegladiator> yes
<kkathman> thegladiator: I dont use either one actually :)
<_jon> hey all i have a qeustion, i am a very new programmer,i am using 5.1.0 kubuntu and want a good coding program and how to install make compiler
<kkathman> but as I remember...I thought Konversation was fairly nicely formatted
<brodel> anyone help as to why my USB drive doesn't show up when I put it into the PC?
<kkathman> !build-essential
<ubotu> kkathman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<kkathman> ahhh
<kkathman> pfft
<kkathman> _jon  you'lll need to start by installing build-essential
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: hello
<_jon> and how do i do that?
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: hi, please be sure to turn off your auto AWAY message.  You are in danger of being kicked if you dont
<kkathman> _jon: sudo apt-get install build-essntial
<kkathman> that will get you the basics for installation (i.e. the gcc etc)
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: Yes I realized it is a stupid thing, I had to reinstall my konversation cause in other way I could not turn it off
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> konversation has an option just to turn it off or remove it
<C-O-L-T> kkhathman: yes I know
<_jon> sudo apt-get install build-essntial what do i do with this?
<kkathman> better yet.. just dont type the /away :)
<kkathman> _jon: that installs the basics for compiling
<C-O-L-T> kkhathman: now I don't have that option I think
<_jon> yes but i dont know where to put it...? konsole?
<_jon> oo run command?
<hussam> knubbe: thanks for the link
<kkathman> _jon it will put it in the right place
<kkathman> _jon:
<kkathman> !source
<ubotu> [source]  to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also.
<kkathman> !gcc
<ubotu> it has been said that gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<kkathman> hey there hussam :)
<hussam> kkathman: what's up?
<kkathman> hussam: Im preparing to set up my machine for a triple boot :)
<callie> hey kkathman
<hussam> kkathman: cool, triple booting between what?
<TheGrim> Can I ask for cedega help without getting flamed? noone is answering in there channel
<juif> i only need one partition on the 2nd hard drive, i gather ?
<juif> in fact, i dont know how to partition and format a hard disk
<juif> how do i partition/format the second drive in this thing ? (its now NTFS)
<joshisscifi> ah the joys of Comp Sci
<joshisscifi> wow.... I just realized how tired I am....
<joshisscifi> I kept looking at the window wondering why nobody had talked in the last.... 40 mins.... and then realized that the window had been scroll locked wayyyyy up there lol
<_jon> eer ok thi "sudo apt-get install build-essntial" doesn't help me because i dont know where to put it
<cleo> _jon: open a console
<_jon> ok
<trappist> I'm sure I remember a panel applet with a speaker icon that worked just like the volume applet in windows, but I can't find it.  anyone know what it's called?
<_jon> ok its installing now
<_jon> thankyou
<cleo> trappist: kmix? :D
<joshisscifi> Kate just became my favorite text editor
<trappist> cleo: thought that was the mixer applet, but lemme see...
<cleo> trappist: yes but there should be an option to display a little icon for volume
<trappist> doesn't seem to have that option
<trappist> just the 'channels' option
<joshisscifi> trappist: under Configure
<joshisscifi> trappist: Settings... Configure KMix
<trappist> oh ok cool
<_jon> ok
<trappist> err wait, there's only 'configure global shortcuts'
<_jon> opened consoel and type sudo apt-get install build-essntial and downloaded wut ever that stuff was, now i dont know wut to do
<cleo> _jon: what are you going to do?
<_jon> i want to program C++ and php
<joshisscifi> trappist: wierd lol
<trappist> what I have here is called 'sound mixer' in the applet list.  are we talking about the same thing?  no such entry there as kmix
<cleo> _jon: you could try kdevelop as a nice IDE
<_jon> but i need a compiler?
<cleo> _jon: you just installed one
<trappist> _jon: you have a compiler if you installed build-essential.  you're looking for an ide
<trappist> like kdevelop
<_jon> ok
<_jon> now how do i get kdevelop
<trappist> ok, if I just run 'kmix' it appears in the panel.  cool.
<cleo> trappist: uhm..my kde is in german else I would explain it to you
<_jon> lol
<joshisscifi> trappist: yup
<knubbe> _jon: Adept
<_jon> =D ok
<_roberth> can someone give a example of the sources.list who works?
<joshisscifi> _roberth: All you have to do is comment out (#) the CD line, and uncomment out the rest
<thegladiator> when i click on a pdf it is openend in konqueror and not adobe . how can I  make it topen with adboe only ?
<_jon> I can't find kdevelop in adept, is there something specific I should be looking undert?
<joshisscifi> _jon: did you edit your sources.list file to allow the multiverse etc?
<_roberth> dunno
<_jon> probably not...
<thegladiaator> someone please
<_roberth> i found a a sources.list someone had ditributed on the web and i just deleted everything who stood as default in the file without backup.....
<trappist> thegladiator: make a file type association for .pdf -> acroread
<joshisscifi> _jon: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshisscifi> _jon: put # in front of the first line (deb cdrom), then do as the rest say, uncommenting out
<_roberth> u mean me?
<joshisscifi> both of you lol
<thegladiator> thanks
<_roberth> oh:P
<florian> can someone help me?
<p337> Hi everyone... I am currently installing Kubuntu (5.10) on my laptop for the first time... and it locked up at the part when it says "Starting Hotplug subsystem"... Its been about 10 minutes... any ideas?
<joshisscifi> w00t 10 mins left
<joshisscifi> lets gooooooooooooo steelers
<damnhil> how do I execute a bash script in simulation? "Print  the  commands  that  would  be executed, but do not execute     them."?
<_jon> joshisscifi: like this? #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<florian> help! automounting does not work :(
<joshisscifi> yup
<_jon> joshisscifi: #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<_jon> that shows up in an errror
<callie> to execute a .jar file i just need to chmod +x that file and then ./<nameofile>.jar yeah?
<florian> after first update of system automounting of DVDs does not work anymore
<joshisscifi> _jon: what do you mean error?
<florian> konq says it did not find the device
<p337> this has never happened to anyone else before?
<_roberth> jioshisscifi: ive removed all the comment lines and put # in the start of the cd-room but the none of the sources wont still work...
<joshisscifi> _roberth: hmm, one sec
<joshisscifi> or not lol
<cleo> p337: mhh...you could try dapper ...got no other idea :)
<p337> i already restarted... i didn't want to do this for fear of corrupting it... but it wasn't gonna do anything else
<p337> ...well that i knew of
<p337> btw... what does dapper do?
<cleo> dapper uses hal and not hotplug
<p337> ...also... never used linux in my life.... would that be a boot parameter
<cleo> dapper is kubuntu 6.04 (unstable)
<brodel> when I installed kubuntu on my laptop with windows I got a grub menu to choose from.. when I did it on my PC, I didn't.. how can I get that?
<cleo> brodel: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out "hiddenmenu"
<brodel> well I hit escape and it showed me the menu.. but there were no windows options :(
<psyk> if i was to learn programming what would be the best way to start learning?
<cleo> and you are ure you haven't killed your windows installation? :)
<cleo> -ure
<brodel> Well that's I guess part of my question :\
<psyk> or what programming software should i start with
<brodel> I installed it in a free partition just like I did on my laptop though.
<psyk> c++ pearl or ruby
<_jon> yeah wut is better pearl or ruby
<_jon> ?
<brodel> I want to learn some programming language that can be used on all systems. Not just windows or linux.. thought about java for a while since you can do the RJE
<florian> hi there
<cleo> java is a good way to learn OOP and to get programming experience
<florian> anyone here who can help me?
<cleo> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<kkathman> brodel:  I would suggest that you try Python, seeing that is probably more apropo in Linux
<florian> ok
<joshisscifi> brodel: but if you are wanting cross-platform ease, Java ;)
<florian> my DVD media doesnt get automounted
<kkathman> Java is losing a following overall
<florian> some days ago i heard this is a known problem
<joshisscifi> says who? lol
<kkathman> and python is very cross platform now
<kkathman> also, its Open Source :)
<_jon> hey i was wondering id someone could explain to me how to compile my C++?
<brodel> I've never heard of python in windows
<cleo> kkathman: java is still a very good way to learn programming
<kkathman> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<kkathman> cleo, yes, but it has a more limited value ... why not learn something that is much more accepted now? Java was very popular 10 years ago in dev houses...not so much anymore
<joshisscifi> umm.... wow
<sproingie> kkathman: i defy you to show me where java is being significantly displaced
<_jon> eeer that really doesnt help me
<florian> this problem appeared when i updated my plain install of breezy
<brodel> I just liked that azureus works everywhere you put it :)
<joshisscifi> 10 years ago java was really first being released
<joshisscifi> 1994 yes yes, but 1996 come on
<kkathman> sproingie: I have 25+ years in software developments and sell to that community...would you like companies that have displaced Java in alphabetical order?
<joshisscifi> how about a list of companies who gross > $100 a year lol
<sproingie> kkathman: go for it
<kkathman> Abbot Labs, Caterpillar, Dell Computers, Eaton Corporation,
<kkathman> should I go on?
<brodel> skipped B
<sproingie> i stand corrected, i did forget about asp.net
<kkathman> and those are I think significantly above $100/a year :)
<brodel> oh F asp
<joshisscifi> LOL
<joshisscifi> YES!!! Palmer is down
<kkathman> Breed Automotive (for B's) hehe
<joshisscifi> von oelhoffen is the man!
<kkathman> these are just those I know cuz they are customers
<psyk> hey whats the best way to get ruby if i run kubuntu
<Puaff> kkathman: why do you think python is the best language?
<sproingie> kkathman: i'll give you .net shops ... when i see ror or django or zope or catalyst taking over, i'll eat my words
<kkathman> well, I dont know if it is "the best", just that its very popular, and object oriented
<joshisscifi> personally... I think saying python is the best language is kinda like calling a bash programmer a serious programming expert
<kkathman> sproingie: geez no need to get hostile :)
<cleo> well, though Java is not up to date anymore...and I really like python...I still think java is the best way for learning basic programming concepts
<sproingie> kkathman: didn't mean for it to come off that way, sorry :)
<cleo> I am not a programming expert though ;)
<sproingie> depends on what you define as basic programming concepts
<kkathman> joshisscifi:  I think maybe you dont realize what python is all about tho...its a much more robust language than you might think
<sproingie> there's no elegant way to compose functions in java
<sproingie> there's not even first-class functions
<kkathman> but hey...yanno its up to your own tastes .. whatever floats your boat
<sproingie> and this is hardly the airy heights of theory here
<Florian-T> :( is there nobody who realy can help me with this problem?
<psyk> can someone tell me how to get ruby
<sproingie> psyk: apt-get install ruby perhaps?
<psyk> in adept theres so many choices
<psyk> i guess i download ruby interface
<kkathman> psyk: I think there is a ruby 1.6 something out there...but I dunno
<sproingie> psyk: oh yeah i forgot, debian does this dumb packaging job with them.  get them all.
<kkathman> !ruby
<ubotu> kkathman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<kkathman> pfft
<kkathman> ubotu sometimes doesnt know everything :)
<ubotu> kkathman: I give up, what is it?
<psyk> but still theres so many choices
<kkathman> see?
<brodel> so, you're saying if I wrote something in python I could give it to someone who runs windows and some one who runs linux?
<treke> As long as you didnt use anything platform specific, yes
<treke> basically the same as with java or C#
<jobezone> and use multi-platform libraries as well, like QT, GTK, SDL, which all have python bindings (or whatever it's called).
<Florian-T> also
<Florian-T> wie ich gerade sehe, gibt es beide
<Florian-T> dosemu msste etwas lter sein
<kkathman> here's a good article (part 1 of a series) on python that was in the Linux Journal, if anyone is interested:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8794
<p337> in kopete, is there a way to make it so that it doesnt sort contacts alphabetically?
<kkathman> and here's some interactive fun with Ruby :   http://tryruby.hobix.com/
<callie> anyone know how i can see if dhcp is running on my box
<kkathman> the ruby package is ruby1.6
<jobezone> anyone ever used Alice?
<jobezone> It's a strange program - a 3d movie/game/thing maker which uses python as the language to interact with it.
<jobezone> It's targeted to new and novice users, and it's my only experience with python in my life. I was actually surprised when following the tutorials, and making the mini-movies, that after a while it says that we've been using python syntax all along. I was amazed, as it was a really simple language to use.
<Blippe> why oh, why does xorg hit 50 user% when in kde on my 2GHz machine?
<amigrave> when I'm dragging files in konqueror or ion the desktop, when the blue transparent square get's bigger the operation get slower, I've got this problem on all computers on which I installed kubuntu, is it a driver problem ?
<treke> amigrave: You  need to make sure you have render acceleration enabled, if I'm remembering correctly
<fberetta> hello! help needed!
<treke> My experience has been that if that isn't turned on ( or supported by the driver for your card), performance gets really bad when selecting items
<amigrave> treke: I'm looking in Xfree log but I don't know what it should look like
<treke> Do you know what type of card you're using?
<amigrave> nvidia
<treke> With the open source or closed source drivers?
<amigrave> treke: but on my laptop it's i810 and the problem is the same
<amigrave> treke: with closed source
<treke> ok
<treke> that's easilly solvable
<amigrave> treke: really ?
<joshisscifi> yeah... I need to figure out the i810 hw accel
<treke> adding Option "RenderAccel" "true" to the  Device section of your xorg.conf should fix things up on the nvidia machine
<treke> It's marked as experimental in the documentation, but I've had good luck with it
<amigrave> thanks I'll try it, I can't restart x right now but I'll give it a try
<treke> If your machine blows up or something as a result, give me a 10 minute head start before you come after me with the pitchfork
<amigrave> ;-)
<treke> No idea how to turn it on for the i810 though
<fberetta> Anyone has problems with live DVD 5.10 of Kubunto?. It fails uploading on my PC.
<jobezone> i810 is that the SiS videocard chipset?
<treke> intel
<jobezone> ah ok
<jobezone> I have different machines, one with that, and another with a on-board videocard which uses the sis driver, and I keep thinking they're the same ones.
<joshisscifi> I'm too tired to google it lol
<joshisscifi> I will when I wake up though
<joshisscifi> I'll spend probably an hour tomorrow figuring out my school's vpn
<jobezone> joshisscifi, remember to take a look at dri.freedesktop.org
<joshisscifi> k, tks
<joshisscifi> alright, sleep time
<amigrave> I tried renderaccel with i810
<amigrave> (II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled
<amigrave> (WW) I810(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used
<ccc_> how do i change the kde panel font color?
<fberetta> Anyone has problems with live DVD 5.10 of Kubuntu?. It fails uploading on my PC.
<kkathman> fberetta: try the cd image then as an alternative
<fberetta> kkathman, I got a CD image. Same problem. It say it is corrupted but if I try on the laptop it works.
<brodel> fberetta: you mean when you try to install? You hit enter and it says it's corrupt?
#kubuntu 2006-01-14
<fberetta> brodel, I insert CD or DVD. I boot and it fails.. it says there is an error on the CD..
<brodel> oh
<brodel> I was thinking it was the same thing I had then. nm then
<fberetta> brodel, If I try the same CD or DVD on my work laptop it runs perfectly!!
<kkathman> hmm sounds like you have a bad cd on the desk I guess
<kakalto> is there a guide to getting kubuntu to work as a router?
<fberetta> brodel, infact I hit enter at lilo boot and after trying to, load the kernel image it hangs
<fberetta> kkathman, I was thinking to a bad CD but I have checked MD5 sum... it's ok... then it runs on another PC...
<fberetta> it drives me crazy... I want to use kubuntu!!!! I am fed up with Fedora!
<jobezone> fberetta, perhaps it's a problem with the cdrom on that computer?
<jobezone> cdrom drive
<fberetta> may be is the cdrom!!
<JohnFlux> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
* bimberi likes seth's quit message
<thegladiator> hi
<Riddell> hello thegladiator
<thegladiator> when I right click on a tar ball or something shudnt I get "extract here "option ?
<thegladiator> someone please
<JohnFlux> thegladiator: maybe check what kde packages you have install
<thegladiator> latest it is
<thegladiator> lde 3.5
<JohnFlux> thegladiator: but maybe you are missing some packages
<thegladiator> kde 3.5
<JohnFlux> thegladiator: run the package manager thing, and install kdeutils etc
<thegladiator> k
<JohnFlux> thegladiator: make sure the important kde*  packages are installed
<thegladiator> any good seacrh filters to ensure the neede things ?
<damnhil> where can I find the log of apt-get to search the packages I installed?
<JohnFlux> thegladiator: install ark maybe
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> ark is there
<JohnFlux> thegladiator: is the package ark currently installed?
<thegladiator> but exract here is not there
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> ark is installed
<JohnFlux> ask in kde-devel maybe
<JohnFlux> sorry
<thegladiator> yeo
<thegladiator> np
<McJerry> i am using ubuntu, how would i tell someone to enable remote desktop to allow others to view and connect on kubuntu?
<JohnFlux> McJerry: do you have 'krfb' installed?
<JohnFlux> McJerry: you should have under K->internet->desktop sharing
<McJerry> is not my machine, but will ask, thanks, i use gnome, he is using kde,,,,,,thanks, lemme ask
<McJerry> he has k > internet > remote Desktop Connection
<McJerry> if i were to shell into his bx, what config file would i need to edit to enable remote connection options
<JohnFlux> McJerry: he should be able to run remote desktop connection and see what that tells him
<m_tadeu> hi...can anyone help on synce?
<JohnFlux> McJerry: uh I mean remote desktop _sharing_
<JohnFlux> "desktop sharing"
<McJerry> yea, he says he didn't see that, but saw remote Desktop Connecton  so i don't know
<McJerry> i've always used gnome mainly
<McJerry> so a bit lost with what to tell him
<kkathman> McJerry are you attempting to establish the capability to do remote activity on his box, as if you were just a user?
<McJerry> right
<slow-motion> n8
<kkathman> now will you be on a winbox or another linbox?
<McJerry> i'm competent with remote desktop setup on ubuntu and gnome
<kkathman> McJerry: have you looked at freenx
<McJerry> i use RealVNC on xp to remote to ubuntu mainly.......all i need to know is what config file to edit on his kubuntu install to enable and change options
<kkathman> that works well for me personally
<kkathman> ahh I see ok
<kkathman> nm then
<McJerry> kkathman, yes i have freenx but i need to see his session, not my own
<kkathman> I see ok
<McJerry> freenx, great for diff sessions, vnc great to remote troubleshoot show and tell
<brodel> how can I restart samba without restarting the whole goramn PC?
<feistel> hi
<Hobbsee> hi feistel
<feistel> I need transform the text-based installation program of Ubuntu/Kubuntu in a VGA-based installation program
<feistel> any suggest?
<merkul> Just installed kubuntu today ;x
<Hobbsee> feistel: i think there's going to be a graphical installer in the next release.  why do you have a problem with the text based installre?
<Hobbsee> merkul: yay!
<merkul> first time i've ever used linux
<feistel> Hobbsee, I need make a new kubuntu-based distribution, and I need a graphic installer
<merkul> most everything is pretty straight forward, except I was wondering if somone could help me with a basic question
<merkul> i untar'd the firefox tar.gz
<merkul> like mozilla help suggested, but how do i run the flippin application?
<merkul> haha
<Hobbsee> !+firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<damnhil> What package has xmllint? Does anyone know?
<Hobbsee> merkul: ^
<damnhil> !xmllint
<ubotu> damnhil: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<merkul> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> damnhil: i'd try libxml2-utils
<Hobbsee> damnhil: to find out, use apt-cache search, and apt-cache show, that usually works
* Hobbsee suggests that feistel works on the current installer, which has various links from wiki.ubuntu.com instead of making a new distro, unless he really needs to
<feistel> Hobbsee, thanks
<damnhil> Hobbsee, do you know what package has yelp?
<Hobbsee> !info yelp
<Hobbsee> !info yelp dapper
<ubotu> yelp: (Help browser for GNOME 2), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.13.2-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 2308 kB
<Hobbsee> that one?
<Hobbsee> damnhil: doesnt seem to be in breezy at all
<damnhil> Hobbsee: just found it in apt-get
<Hobbsee> ah ok - i'm running dapper here, so i dont see the breezy repos
<bimberi> !info kubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> hm - "does not exist" :|
<jessica_> can somebody please tell me how i can upgrade my kubuntu to kde 3.5?
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<globe> Is it possible to be able to switch between KDE and gnome easily (restarting X is okay, but I would like to stay away from reconfiguring everything)
<hawking> jessica_ : just keep in mind it still has some bugs
<sorush20> I'm trying to mount a floppy but all I keep getting is that the files system could not be determined.. this is a floppy that is formated on a windows OS
<hawking> I have regrets that I've upgraded
<merkul> Got firefox working
<merkul> :D
<brodel> Why would you update?
<brodel> I mean what features does 3.5 have
<brodel> I looked.. didn't see a big reason to update myself.
<sorush20> jessica_: go the the kde website download the source and compile and install that is it really
<sorush20> KMplayer is great in Konqueror
<jessica_> wow sounds like alot but ill take a stab at it-i need to read up on how to comp[ile from source
<merkul> Hmm
<sorush20> jessica_: any source has a config...
<merkul> anyone familiar with using VMPlayer and K/Ubuntu?
<merkul> I want the "Virtual" OS to be able to take up the entire screen
<sorush20> you extract the source packge then cd /kde3.5source
<Hobbsee> globe: yes, just pick your session at the login screen
<Hobbsee> sorush20: why compile it at all?  there are binaries
<jessica_> i thought the process will be doing a sudo-apt......
<merkul> And if I right click on the desktop and find the resolution, the highest available is already chosen
<sorush20> jessica_: there you go just download the bineries then use the dpkg -i kde3.5.deb
<bimberi> jessica_ (& sorush20): http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<globe> Hobbsee: thanks. is it going to be that obvious? I am dl KDE through apt-get now....
<Hobbsee> jessica_: i'm not sure why sorush20 is recommending compiling.  just add the correct line to the sources list, then update
<Hobbsee> globe: in gdm, there's a session manager - there are only a few buttons on it, so it should be fairly easy to find
<globe> Hobbsee: okay. thanks
<brodel> anyone help me figure out why my USB thumb drive doesn't come up in kubuntu when I plug it in?
<brodel> +can
<Hobbsee> brodel: have a look in /media/ in konq
<Hobbsee> for it
<jessica_> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg..is this what i type in terminal to update?
<Hobbsee> no, that's what you use to get the key
<Hobbsee> type it in, it wont kill your system :)
<brodel> nothing in media
<Hobbsee> brodel: you checked media:/ and /media/ ?
<Hobbsee> and it wasnt in either?  weird
<jessica_> ohh my god im so lost let me focus...
<jessica_> i download the kde 3.5 to my desktop and then do a terminal command to intiate the installation process??
<Hobbsee> jessica_: go to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php and follow all the steps on that page, in order
<Hobbsee> no, you dont have to compile it
* bimberi checks the mirror to see if he's invisible :P
<Hobbsee> hi bimberi :) - you're not invisible
<jessica_> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main-you see is typed this in and it says command not found
<brodel> I just checked /media/ (wasn't checking that) still not there though. On my laptop it shows up on the desktop and everything when I plug it in.
<bimberi> hi Hobbsee - thanks :)
<Hobbsee> jessica_: ou can download the KDE packages from any of these sources (add to /etc/apt/sources.list):
<sorush20> jessica_: you have to add that line to the end of this files /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> jessica_: that's what you put in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mzelem> anyone know if you can get firefox running in 64bit kubuntu?
<sorush20> jessica_: Open ut adept then use the manage repositories feature in the adept that is easy
<sorush20> mzelem: what kernel are you running right now?
<mzelem> um... lemme check
<mzelem> er, I forget how to check...
<Hobbsee> uname -a
<mzelem> 2.6.12-10-amd64
<sorush20> the kubuntu.org wiki is your friend.. nice and blue have a look http://wiki.kubuntu.org/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28AMD%29
<sorush20> :)
<mzelem> thanks
<sorush20> mzelem: np
<sorush20> jessica_: you managed it yet
<sorush20> ?
<sorush20> how do I find out the file system of a floppy?
<sorush20> what file system is a windows floppy?
<St0n3-C0l> anyone here?
<St0n3-C0l> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<St0n3-C0l>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<St0n3-C0l> E: Broken packages
<St0n3-C0l> anybody knows bout this problem ?
<St0n3-C0l> how to solve ?
<St0n3-C0l> when i do "apt-get install kde" i get this error
<RichardC> is there a way to make firefox look at little less.... ugly in kde?
<merkul> Richard: lol
<St0n3-C0l> firefox looks ugly in kde ? :P
<bimberi> sorush20: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=631331&postcount=11
<merkul> Silly question, but if i'm installing GAIM and it only offers me these builds: Fedora, Mandrake, and Redhat
<merkul> which one do i use.
<Hobbsee> sorush20: should be vfat
<Hobbsee> St0n3-C0l: i think you want sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sorush20> merkul: what kind of package do you have?
<Hobbsee> !info gaim
<merkul> package?
<bimberi> merkul: gaim (1.5.0) is available in the ubuntu repositories - sudo aptitude install gaim
<St0n3-C0l> Hobbsee: No...only kde :)
<Hobbsee> !+kubuntu
<ubotu> well, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sorush20> Hobbsee: thanks
<St0n3-C0l> hey btw...adept do read proxy settings from Control Center ?
<merkul> ah
<merkul> And to stop asking questions, Is most of these general knowledge queries in the Ubuntu/Kubuntu documentation?
<merkul> are most*
<St0n3-C0l> me ??
<St0n3-C0l> l0l
<Hobbsee> merkul: usually in the wiki - wiki.ubuntu.com or in ubuntuforums.org
<bimberi> St0n3-C0l: i think merkul meant merkul :)
<merkul> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gaim"
<merkul> ;/
<Hobbsee> merkul: that's really weird!
<crimsun> gaim is in main.
<bimberi> merkul: ah, you might only have the repository on the kubuntu CD enabled
<merkul> interesting, I don't have a CD though
<merkul> Just an image (.iso) that I "mounted" with VMPlayer
<merkul> to install
<crimsun> just (re)add main to your sources.list
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm unable to have write permissions in a partition, even with "rw" in fstab
<merkul> Aight guys/ladies, thanks for all the help. I'm off to get some food and attend a birthday shindig
<Hobbsee> m_tadeu: what type of partition?
<m_tadeu> fat32...using vfat
<Hobbsee> m_tadeu: paste the corresponding line of /etc/fstab?
<m_tadeu> Hobbsee: /dev/hda2 /media/shared1 vfat uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
* Hobbsee wonders if you need a umask instead
<crimsun> umask=022 should do it.
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<Hobbsee> is the syntax, according to the old guide
<Hobbsee> !help
<m_tadeu> Hobbsee: I'll give it a try...that line was made by the new kde tool "disk & filesystems"...don't know the exact name
* Hobbsee wouldnt bet on it being right though - that's just hwat was there
<crimsun> according to mount(7), you should use utf8 instead of iocharset=utf8 for vfat
<crimsun> mount(8), rather
<crimsun> i.e., iocharset=utf8 only works due to backward compatibility, but it may go away.
<m_tadeu> Hobbsee: nop...still unable to write
<m_tadeu> what does this message means?
<m_tadeu> sudo: unable to lookup casa via gethostbyname()
<xClayG> I have an image file that is a .B5I , any ideas on what to use to burn it?
<bimberi> m_tadeu: check that /etc/hosts has casa on the line beginning with 127.0.0.1
<m_tadeu> bimberi: its empty...what is the line format?
<Gwynm> Hey guys. I've got a pcmcia SD card reader that works fine if I manually do 'mount /dev/hde1 /foo', but I'd like to get it going the Kubuntu way (with /media/hde1 in konqueror).
<bimberi> empty! ok mine includes a like like this "127.0.0.1  localhost.localdomain  localhost  asi"
<Gwynm> Do I need to adjust /etc/fstab myself, or should that be automatic?
<bimberi> m_tadeu: (asi is my hostname btw)
<m_tadeu> bimberi: thanx :)
<dark_suic> Gwynm, you'll probably have to do it
<Gwynm> dark_suic: /dev/hde1       /media/hde1     auto    user,umask=000  0       0 ?
<Gwynm> (after sudo mkdir /media/hde1)
<dark_suic> yeah, i think, don't have a sd reader but it should work that way
<bimberi> m_tadeu: np :)
<Gwynm> Hmm.. i insert it, konq appears showing 'media:/hde1' with the files in it.. and a second later the files disappear.
<bimberi> s/like like/line like/
<Gwynm> 'storage media' calls it an 'unmounted hard disk v olume', and it's not in /etc/mtab.
<m_tadeu> bimberi: should i restart anything?
<Gwynm> I think it's getting mounted, then immediately unmounted??
<bimberi> m_tadeu: i'm not sure really - you might have to if the error persists
<m_tadeu> bimberi: see...at the same time this message apeared, i lost connection to my webserver. i can't browse to http://localhost:10000 to go to webmin, etc
<bimberi> m_tadeu: actually you should ensure that /etc/hostname has casa in it too (just the hostname btw)
<m_tadeu> bimberi: just "127.0.0.1 casa"?
<bimberi> m_tadeu: no just "casa"
<m_tadeu> bimberi: it is.
<bimberi> m_tadeu: ok.  did you include localhost on the 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/hosts
<bimberi> ?
<m_tadeu> bimberi: yep...the error from sudo is gone
<m_tadeu> bimberi: how about webserver access? i was hopping it was the same problem :)
<bimberi> m_tadeu: "ping localhost" works?
<dark_suic> sorry, Gwynm y was doing some class exercises, i just don't know what may happen, as i don't know too much about pcmcia, but if that line doesn't work, i don't know what may happen...
<m_tadeu> bimberi: nops
<bimberi> m_tadeu: hm, "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<bimberi> then retry the ping localhost
<m_tadeu> bimberi: mm...it failed
<bimberi> hm
<m_tadeu> bimberi: not good, heim?
<brodel> hey.. I changed some stuff in xorg.conf to get my mouse working better with all the buttons and then I rebooted and it crashed (had to use terminal only) so I used pico and fixed what I did.
<brodel> Now though I can't get any of my networking devices back up. I enable them and it says enabled and goes right to disabled and doesn't give me any errors..
<p337> Hey everyone, How do i access another partition from kubuntu? (it is fat32)
<p337> It does not show up in "storage media"
<brodel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28windows%29%7C%28mount%29%7C%28partitions%29
<brodel> Try that p337 ?
<p337> ok, thanks
<brodel> no prob
<m_tadeu> bimberi: just restarted...if I browse to localhost i get a "Timeout on server"
<p337> awesome
<p337> thanks a lot
<brodel> glad it helped :)
<p337> ok... how bout this one:
<bimberi> m_tadeu: what about browsing to 127.0.0.1
<p337> i was installing kubuntu for the first time earlier today.... and it froze up while loading hotplug.... so i rebooted... and loaded it... it worked fine.. but now there are two choices in grub for linux
<p337> 4 actually sonce there are two recovery ones
<dark_suic> p337, this isn't strange, they're just different kernel versions...
<m_tadeu> bimberi: same :(
<brodel> over my head.. My system won't even enable a NIC right now. :(
<dark_suic> the first ones are the latest, and probably the best in general...
<p337> they say the same thing though
<m_tadeu> bimberi: i'm unable to ping 127.0.0.1
<bimberi> m_tadeu: does "ifconfig" output anything?
<p337> it hadnt even loaded before it put another one
<p337> but if it makes no diffeence i suppose ill be alright
<m_tadeu> bimberi: yep...my ppp connection
<pussfeller> kubuntu on compaq laptops?
<p337> shows up as another partition though... not just a kernel
<bimberi> m_tadeu: ok, try "sudo ifup lo"
<m_tadeu> bimberi: i get an error...let me check
<dark_suic> is there anything else strange around the system, p337 ?
<p337> what do you mean by strange?
<p337> it didnt load correctly on the first try
<m_tadeu> bimberi: do you know what postconf is?
<p337> so i picked "recovery console" or whatever... then exited that... and it loaded find
<p337> fine*
<bimberi> m_tadeu: no sorry
<dark_suic> i mean things like strange partitions on media:/ or things like that...
<brodel> bah. I guess I'll have to reinstall kubuntu to get my NICs back working :(
<dark_suic> p337, you can always try to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the loader menu...
<bimberi> m_tadeu: check that the file /etc/network/interfaces contains the lines "iface lo inet loopback" and "auto lo"
<m_tadeu> bimberi: yep
<p337> yeah it has 3 partitions instead of just 2
<p337> what do i use to edit it? <first time ever using linux>
<Hobbsee> p337: kwrite
<callie> G'morning
<p337> ok thanks
<m_tadeu> bimberi: i don't know how, but its working :D
<p337> I am just supposed to delete the entry?
<p337> the partition would still be there though, taking up space, right?
<p337> kubuntu does not come with gcc?
<bimberi> m_tadeu: oh, ok, great! :)
<bimberi> m_tadeu: i'd run out of things to try :P
<dark_suic> p337, no it doesn't
<dark_suic> you should do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<p337> co c compiler at all?
<m_tadeu> bimberi: thanx a lot...i think it was after i ran the network config from kcontrol
<dark_suic> p337, it doesn't come with it, but it's in the repos...
<bimberi> m_tadeu: ah ok
<p337> oh ok..... i think i know how to do that
<p337> which ones do i need to install?
<dark_suic> the package is called build-essential
<p337> just the one that says gcc or like gcc 4.0
<dark_suic> it should come with all the rest :)
<dark_suic> build-essential comes with gcc, c libs and more
<p337> oh cool.... thanks
<crystufer> Hey, how do I mount a drive so that I can paste things to it with konquerer?
<crystufer> I've got it mounted, but it says I can't put things there because I'm not root.
<dark_suic> then you mounted it as root
<dark_suic> you should mount it as "normal" user
<crystufer> Okay, so how do I do that?
<crystufer> mount: only root can mount /dev/hdc1 on /media/hdc
<_thedude> Just installed flight-2, so far so good.  Only one problem:  The network will not startup on boot.  All my nic's are disabled in the systemsettings.
<dark_suic> you should add a line to /etc/fstab
<crystufer> I did. Did I do it wrong?
<`Nomad> Are there huge updates in Dapper?  KDE 4 I guess?
<`Nomad> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<crystufer>  /dev/hdc1       /media/hdc      vfat    defaults        0       1
<dark_suic> yep, you should...
<dark_suic> crystufer, where defaults, it should be: defaults,user,umask=000
<dark_suic> and then, you should be able to mount it as common user
<p337> ok... so i am here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto trying to get some sound going... and it is not working
<p337> will not compile all the way
<p337> well... i dont think it actually gets to that stage yet...
<crystufer> dark_suic: Thank You. Worked beautifully.
<dark_suic> nevermind :)
<crystufer> Okay. Now I'm gonna back some stuff up.
<crystufer> Bye.
<p337> anyone had to install this before?
<Mace> i need to make a new mp3 partition, what type of file system could it be so that both windows and linux can write to it?
<p337> fat32 is what i use
<_kaeru> I'm having trouble gettong OpenGL working with my Radeon. It stopped working after I installed a new kernel
<bhoman> hey does kdm doesnt start automatically so i have to login and then start it manually
<Mace> p337: can u write in both
<p337> umm let me make sure
<dark_suic> Mace, yeah, fat32 is what you're looking for
<Mace> ok thx
<dark_suic> i do have a 120 gb partition fat32 so win and linux can read from it (just an external drive)
<bhoman> does anyone know how to make kdm start automatically on boot
<dark_suic> bhoman, u have kdm installed?
<p337> seems to work fine
<bhoman> yea
<dark_suic> well, look into /etc/rc2.d
<bhoman> ok
<dark_suic> and look if there is a file called
<dark_suic> S99kdm
<bimberi> bhoman: sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults
<dark_suic> if it's there, then i don't know what happens. If it isnt...
<bimberi> (man update-rc.d for details)
<bimberi> bhoman: better would be:   sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults 21 01
<p00p> anyone feel like helping a total noob try to get sound to work?
<bhoman> thanks
<p337> i need help with sound too
<p337> do you have a laptop?
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<p00p> no, desktop
<p337> ah.. ok...
<dark_suic> p337, if you do have a laptop, visit www.linux-laptop.org
<dark_suic> there may be the info you're looking for
<p337> ok, ill try that out
<p337> that isnt going to help, because i do not have a brand name laptop
<p337> kind of custom built you see
<p337> thanks though
<dark_suic> well, then i guess you should go to the manufacturer (sound i mean)'s page and look for some kind of linux drivers there :P
<p337> thats part of it... i cant really tell who makes it
<dark_suic> lol
<p337> the windows driver is some realtek brand thing
<dark_suic> then i think you're in kind of a problem :P
<dark_suic> you may do a lspci
<p337> the user manaul says like intel high defintion
<dark_suic> and it should detect what your computer has, more or less...
<dark_suic> (plz, don't paste here, use pastebin :P)
<dark_suic> but that may help...
<p337> what is lspci?
<dark_suic> command :P
<p337> no parameters or anything?
<Hobbsee> list pci
<dark_suic> nope
<p337> thats a first... usually the commands you guys give me have like twenty or so
<Hobbsee> p337: you dont want to see how long something like the pbuilder command is...
<p337> heh
<bimberi> or mencoder ...
* Hobbsee hasnt seen how long the mencoder one is
<dark_suic> that's what i was going to say :P
<dark_suic> i've seen about 3 lines of mencoder :P
<p337> lol.... would it be the smbus controller?
<dark_suic> don't know
<p337> ah...
<bimberi> but my favourite is "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<dark_suic> looool
<dark_suic> it's quite weird too :P
<dark_suic> i think...
<p337> http://pastebin.com/497316
<p337> never used that site before... pretty nifty
<Hobbsee> bimberi: LOL!
* Hobbsee wonders if that actually works
<p337> any idea of which one is the sound controller
<bimberi> Hobbsee: try it with and without that switch - without won't show the FPS
<Hobbsee> ahh....yes
<Hobbsee> just tried it
<bimberi> :)
<Hobbsee> 2577 frames in 5.0 seconds = 515.223 FPS
<Hobbsee> 2649 frames in 5.0 seconds = 529.744 FPS
<Hobbsee> that normal?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ok as far as i can tell ...
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<bimberi> 1680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 333.313 FPS
<p337> oohhhh never mind i see which one it is
<bimberi> darn, Hobbsee's got better video than me :P
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> what type of graphics card do you have?
<dark_suic> 9028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1805.467 FPS
<dark_suic> this is quite more common these days
<dark_suic> and i've seen 5k and even 10k fps...
<bimberi> Hobbsee: oh some onboard nvidia thing - fast graphics not really important to me
<bimberi> until now :P
<Hobbsee> mine's an intel integrated card - i would have thought it'd be the lowest of the low :P
<Hobbsee> seeing as i never have to mess with nvidia or ati drivers, or xorg config, or whatever
<p337> 74937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14987.383 FPS
<p337> 80045 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16008.655 FPS
<dark_suic> that's what i meant :P
<bimberi> p337: oh go away :P
<p337> haha
<p337> yessss
<dark_suic> don't mind, we have sound 8-)
<p337> hahaha
<dark_suic> just a joke :P
<bimberi> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<p337> good point
<dark_suic> i don't recognise the sound card on your lspci, i'm not an expert though
* Hobbsee likes having sound
<Hobbsee> p337: do you get sound by using aplay blah.wav?
<Hobbsee> where blah is a sound file?
<p337> i havent tried a wav... but in the mixer thing there it says like test sound
<p337> and test midi
<p337> and neither of those worked
<p337> well.... not anymore...
<Hobbsee> p337: in a terminal, /usr/lib/openoffice2/share/gallery/sounds/applause.wav
<Hobbsee> does that work at all?
<p337> nope
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<p337> i think i installed sound drivers... that dont seem to work
<p337> mayeb have hurt more than help....
<Hobbsee> sounds driver related then, i suspect
<dark_suic> me too
<p337> yeah it works on windows
<dark_suic> i have a laptop and with a clean kubuntu install sound just works
<p337> lucky you
<dark_suic> did it work for you just after install?
<p337> nope
<p337> not on the livecd either
<p337> i knew that was gonna be a hassle going in
* Hobbsee had to tweak for breezy, but "just works" in hoary and dapper
<Hobbsee> sound, that is
<p337> breezy came after the other two, correct?
<Hobbsee> no, it goes hoary, breezy, dapper
<dark_suic> well, now you just told it... a friend of mine had also a problem with breezy (don't remember if it was sound or another thing...)
<Hobbsee> dapper is the development release - known to break
<Hobbsee> yeah, there are a fair few breezy problems
<p337> ah..... i think i have breezy... 5.10 right?
<Hobbsee> yep
<p337> ah
<p337> i read something about upgrading kde after installing breezy.... does it come with the newest version?
<Hobbsee> you can upgrade to kde3.5
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<p337> is that a difficult process and/or will it help?
<dark_suic> it's not difficult
<dark_suic> and don't think that it will help with sound, but kde3.5 is just better than 3.4... imo
<p337> hmm maybe ill try that after i get sound working
<p337> and... then... wireless....
<dark_suic> i just haven't been able to configure properly wireless on my laptop (although is quite probable that no wi-fi networks are near my home :P
<p337> heh... i am hoping to get mine done before i go back to school and have to deal with their mistical wep key
<m_tadeu> how should i use webmin without enbling the root account?
<Hobbsee> use sudo for it somehow?
<dark_suic> don't think so
<dark_suic> Hobbsee, think that webmin uses a web interface
<p337> this happens when trying to install sound drivers
<p337> http://pastebin.com/497333
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<dark_suic> Hobbsee, you login in a web, and you need to login as root or valid user
<Hobbsee> right
<dark_suic> m_tadeu, look for a text config file
<Web-kanotix330> hey... is dapper flight 2 good enuf to use on desktop reliably.... in a personal opinion??
<dark_suic> and just try to add you user to the list of valid users
<m_tadeu> dark_suic: oki
<dark_suic> Web-kanotix330, don't think it's for desktop
<dark_suic> just for testing... not "stable"desktop...
<Web-kanotix330> well.. what i'm using now sigfaults to term
<Web-kanotix330> so... it's like wtf
<dark_suic> segfaults?
<dark_suic> i had that problem before
<dark_suic> but after reinstalling, all went ok...
<dark_suic> u using kde3.4?
<Web-kanotix330> i know that kde 3.5 is more stable on my machine than 3.4
<Web-kanotix330> yea
<Web-kanotix330> 3.4.3
<Web-kanotix330> yea... i meant segfault
<dark_suic> well, i've read lots of people telling me that 3.5 stopped the segfaults...
<dark_suic> u could just try it
<dark_suic> i think that in about 2 months i've received like... 2 segfaults?
<Web-kanotix330> i know that when i was running 3.5 with fox linux
<Web-kanotix330> it was a lot better
<Web-kanotix330> yea suppose... lol
<p337> no help for me doing this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto ??
<p337> the first command fails and says http://pastebin.com/497333
<dark_suic> :P
<dark_suic> p337, you have to install linux-source (or kernel source or howthehellisitcalled
<dark_suic> then, cd to /usr/src
<dark_suic> uncompress the tar file
<p337> wait... what do you mean install linux-source?
<dark_suic> and then link the new directory with ln -s newdirectoryjustcreatedwhendescompressing linux
<dark_suic> the error it's giving you is that u need the source of the kernel
<dark_suic> it's just a package
<p337> how do i do that
<p337> ah....
<dark_suic> adept
<dark_suic> adept is your friend :)
<p337> yeah
<p337> whats the package called?
<dark_suic> something like linux-source-2.6.10
<dark_suic> or kernel-source
<dark_suic> just can't remember
<dark_suic> and too lazy for searching
<dark_suic> 4:40 an
<dark_suic> am
<dark_suic> time to go to bed :P
<p337> ah
<dark_suic> see  you :)
<dark_suic> good luck :P
<p337> thanks
<p337> i found it
<p337> quick question: command line unzipping, how?
<bimberi> p337: unzip <file>
<p337> lol...........
<p337> easy enough
<bimberi> :)
<ilba7r> what is sif ?
<p337> it says it cannot find it.......
<p337> its a tar.bz2
<ilba7r> p337, man tar
<p337> mmkay
<ilba7r> read the man on tar or just use konquer
<p337> i tried konqueror and it said access denied
<p337> afetr going for like a minute
<ilba7r> where is the file you want to untar
<ilba7r> do you have ther right permissions
<p337> usr/src
<p337> i guess i dont.. thats why i wanted the command line one
<ilba7r> p337 you do not have the right permission there
<p337> so i could do the sudo thing
<ilba7r> yes
<bimberi> p337: sudo tar xbvf <file>
<ilba7r> but first make sure you know what you do
<bimberi> oops ...
<bimberi> p337: sudo tar xjvf <file>
<bimberi> sorry
<ilba7r> are you trying to build from source
<p337> i honestly have no idea what u am trying to do
<p337> i*
<ilba7r> the apt-build command will do it for you if i remember correctly
<bimberi> p337: you know i think you only need the headers
<bimberi> ... and not the whole source
<bimberi> p337: which would be "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<bimberi> p337: (as per Note 1 on that HdaIntel page)
<p337> i see...
<p337> i get this error http://pastebin.com/497333so that guy told me to install linux-source package
<p337> andi am trying to unzip it
<p337> just for some background
<ilba7r> you want to compile the kernel from source
<bimberi> p337: i know, sometimes only the headers are only needed when you get that message
<ilba7r> p337, you can do that but is risky
<p337> i do not want to be risky
<ilba7r> and you need sudo before the command to have the right permission
<p337> lol.....
<_jon> I am trying to get a flash drive to work...any suggestions?
<_jon> or where shud i start?
<bimberi> ilba7r: no, p337 is compiling alsa
<p337> yeah
<p337> thats it
<ilba7r> p337, you can jus apt-get install alsa
<p337> thats it?
<ilba7r> read this link for dmix http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=dmix
<ilba7r> oh i forgot alsa is already installed
<p337> i think i already have that installed
<p337> lol...
<p337> still no sound though
<p337> should i install the alsa library?
<p337> or is that all done
<ilba7r> it is already installed to
<bimberi> p337:  you're following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto aren't you?
<p337> trying
<ilba7r> libesd-alsa0
<p337> i couldnt "make"
<p337> or actually even do the first command
<_jon> need help with flashdrive
<bimberi> p337: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<p337> i got that
<p337> it has problems finding the source or something
<p337> it found gcc and all that jazz
<bimberi> p337: what about after a "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<p337> ill try it
<p337> its installing
<p337> something
<p337> linux headers i guess
<bimberi> hope so :P
<p337> lol
<bimberi> also, don't use the command "make install" on that page.  Strongly advise using checkinstall instead - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<p337> alrighty let me see if it "configures" this time
<p337> omg it did it
<p337> should i still use make
<p337> for the first part
<bimberi> p337: yes, that's fine
<p337> Please, run the configure script as first...
<p337> ....-_-
<p337> i was so close
<p337> do i have this? ncurses-dev
<p337> sudo apt-get ncurses-dev ?
<bimberi> sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev
<p337> ah.. i was clse
<bimberi> :)
<p337> make[1] : Nothing to be done for `all-deps'
<p337> then it says run the configure script first
<ilba7r> p337 why not use th ealternative way it is quite compreh on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ilba7r> much cleaner too
<p337> the thing from realtek?
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed (I think) this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11300 , but typing Tavia doesn't launch it, and theres no icon in the Kmenu, help please
<p337> ok... finished the install... it had errors.... how can i test my audio...
<p337> are there built in ones somewhere?
<Hobbsee> p337: in a terminal, /usr/lib/openoffice2/share/gallery/sounds/applause.wav
<Hobbsee> p337: in a terminal, aplay /usr/lib/openoffice2/share/gallery/sounds/applause.wav
<Hobbsee> sheesh, no wonder that didnt work!
<p337> heh
<p337> nothing
<p337> *sigh*
<p337> i was sure those realtek ones were gonna work
<p337> ackkk!!!! it played a sound!
<p337> and it was a happy applause!
<bimberi> p337: great! what worked? (i missed a bit when my connection dropped out)
<p337> that alternative one from realtek i think
<p337> but not at first
<p337> i went into the mixer and turned up front....
<p337> i hope... that i wasted all that time because the volume was down
<p337> i hope that i did not***
<bimberi> well you probably learnt a few things anyway (even if that was the problem) :)
<p337> good point
* p337 is listening to every sound in /usr/lib/openoffice2/share/gallery/sounds
<p337> ah... its wonderful
<Knowerrors> anybody using Opera browser know what motif package is needed?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser#head-b18d1a6c39da18a249d5519906a4224a1b3cde59
<p337> ok, now that the sound is working.... where should i start with wireless?
<p337> ill go to the manufactorers website...
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: I have opera installed and works fine from plf repos, but tells me at startup that it needs motif to use mozilla plugins
<Hobbsee> doesnt that page tell you how to get them?
<p337> what does chmod 755 do?
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: hehe, just now read your link, my bad
<Hobbsee> :P
<alejandro_> hi there
<Hobbsee> hi
<Knowerrors> downloading the motif stuff now
<alejandro_> i just installed win32codecs and amarok still can't play mp3 :S
<alejandro_> i'm googling, but I can't find anything about it :S
<p337> alejandro_:  i dont know much about this... but i think you may have to use adept to install it
<p337> the mpeglib maybe?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<p337> i think the bot got booted
<p337> (11:47:22 pm) # ubotu has left the chat (Quit: "Excess Flood" ).
<noel> i need help on my digicam... when I plugin to my usb port, nothings happend, I check on Storage Media, it was not there, but I check on KControl > peropherals > camera, my camera was detected.  I tried plugging in to ubuntu and its good, a certain program open and showed me the content of my camera..... in kubuntu (kde 3.5) doesnt work... any workaround?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> oh, oh well
<p337> lol
<p337> was what i said right?
<p337> about mpeglib?
<noel> xmms-mp3
<Hobbsee> i think it's a whole lot of gstreamer plugins
<p337> ah
<p337> thats an awesome page, ill have to remember that one
<p337> does tar automatically overwrite files with the same name
<p337> how would i view a directory as root?
<noel> Message from phil_crusader at 12:50:28 pm
<noel> was asked to go into family business so saturdays na lang ako sa systeq
<noel> ops sorry
<noel> i need help on my digicam... when I plugin to my usb port, nothings happend, I check on Storage Media, it was not there, but I check on KControl > peropherals > camera, my camera was detected.  I tried plugging in to ubuntu and its good, a certain program open and showed me the content of my camera..... in kubuntu (kde 3.5) doesnt work... any workaround?
<p337> what kernal version does breezy come with?
<seth> 2.6.12
<p337> thanks
<p337> trying to install drivers for my wireless card, any idea why i get this error? http://pastebin.com/497439
<p337> trying to install drivers for my wireless card, any idea why i get this error? http://pastebin.com/497439
<johndarkhorse> kkathman: whats up?
<kkathman> not much wassup with you?
<holycow> hey all
<holycow> hey can anyone confirm for me whether or not ubuntu is switching to kde as default desktop?
<holycow> flight 2 seems to start off with kubuntu ... just curious
<kkathman> not in Dapper they arent
<holycow> oh okay it's a one off then, cool
<kkathman> flight 2 has both an ubuntu and a kubuntu install
<kkathman> I dont know what you are looking at, but there are both there
<holycow> must be the testing system that i was using then
<kkathman> well it would have to be, since Dapper isnt released for another 3 months
<holycow> mine started off with a kubuntu splash screen, no biggie i was just cruious
<kkathman> holycow: probably you were on a kubuntu installed system
<kkathman> as thats the only way it could happen
<holycow> heh, no
<kkathman> heh yes
<kkathman> lol
<holycow> figures a kde user would think such simplistic scenarios are possible
<holycow> :)
<kkathman> sigh
<holycow> what are you sighing at?
<holycow> anyway thx for the heads up
<kkathman> idiot
<knubbe> :-)
<ganymed> hallo
<ganymed> how can make a screen picture in kde?
<kkathman> yu mean a screenshot?
<ganymed> well, yes
<ganymed> just wanted to emphasize that it has to be the content of the screen
<ganymed> prnt doesn't work...
<kkathman> ganymed: K-menu, Graphics,Screencapture (ksnapshot)
<ganymed> thx very much
<ganymed> sry for bugging you, i have no explanations in my k menu anymore... so i didn't know it's already there
<kkathman> np
<p337> is there a task manager esque thing in kde?
<sampan> p337  the ksysguard has a process table that will show you all processes
<p337> sampan: thanks
<sampan> sure
<p337> will it end them?
<sampan> yes, you can kill them with it
<sampan> linux is such a violent OS: "kill" processes
<ganymed> :)
<sampan> definitely PG or PG-13 rating
<ganymed> daemons and zombies!
<sampan> yeah
<sampan> it's a horror show in OS-form!
<ganymed> well, not really. the real horror show comes with m$
<P3L|C4N0> hi, I get an error message during the kde splash screen --> The application soundserver (artsd) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). any idea?
<ganymed> ciao
<bokman> When I type make in the console I get "command not found" any ideas?
<robitaille> bokman,  maybe "make" is not installed?  I don't think it is installed by default
<bokman> robitaille going to look at adept and search for make...
* bokman thanks robiraille
* bokman thanks robitaille
<robitaille> bokman,  if you are going to compile a bunch of stuff, look for the metapackage "build-essential".  it will install gcc, make and a few other things
<bokman> robitaille thanks, I'm currently a student in Electrical Engineering and will have to compile a lot fo stuff, thanks for all the help. A human being is so much more clever than Google :)
<knubbe> isnt eclipse terribly slow on kubuntu?
<bokman> I'm devloping with KDevelop
<bokman> Writing SDL programs
<wally42> hi
<brosiooz>  /j #pocketpc
<cute_bettong> i'm getting kubuntu-desktop is there a way to keep the gnome screensavers?
<cute_bettong> Now Listening To: Kill Rock 'n Roll by System of a Down on Hypnotize
<bettong_BOFH> i take it no one is here?
<bettong_BOFH> 
<brosiooz> anyone known a channel about pocketpc/pda ?
<bettong_BOFH> whoa theres life here
<bettong_BOFH> O_o
<bettong_BOFH> so can someone help me figure something out about screensavers?
<bettong_BOFH> i want to be able to use gnome screensavers in kde
<bettong_BOFH> is there anyone here?
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to crop a video in Kaffeine?
<bettong_BOFH> can someone help me setup kde a certain way
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: you have to be more specific than that
<bettong_BOFH> ok i want my multimedia keyboard to work like it did in gnome and i want to use gnome screensavers
* bettong_BOFH is playing  Kill Rock 'n Roll  by System of a Down on Hypnotize [amaroK] 
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: I don't know what you mean exactly by the first
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: I don't just have some magical command for you
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: but for the second I can help
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: you'll need to install a couple of packages
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: xscreensaver and some other package that integrates xscreensaver into kde
<fatejudger> I forget the name...
<bettong_BOFH> by multimedia keyboard i mean when in gnome i hit the volume up/down keys and the vlume would go up or down
<bettong_BOFH> it's not doing that by default
<bettong_BOFH> is there a way to bind keys?
<fatejudger> ydah
<fatejudger> *yeah
<fatejudger> xev will do that
<fatejudger> I'm sure there's a GUI program for that too
<fatejudger> I think it's called khotkeys
<fatejudger> I'm not the formost expert on keyboards though
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<bettong_BOFH> i apt-get installed kubuntu just to see if it was any diffrent than last year and wow
<bettong_BOFH> i am totally lost in here lol
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> it's quite nice
<bettong_BOFH> yes i must say i like what i see so far
<fatejudger> far superior to Gnome IMO
<bettong_BOFH> well if i can't figure it out lol >.<
<fatejudger> it's pretty simple, it's just very customizable
<fatejudger> like I said, try Khotkeys
<fatejudger> and I know that xscreensaver thing works, because I use it
<bettong_BOFH> so how do i get my gnome screensaver in here? i can worry about the keyboard later lol
<fatejudger> do you want me to find the exact package name?
<bettong_BOFH> um if you don't know it off the top of your head yes plix
<fatejudger> kscreensaver-xsavers
<fatejudger> and
<fatejudger> xscreensaver
<fatejudger> and
<fatejudger> rss-glx
<fatejudger> the last package is to get more screensavers
<fatejudger> you may already ahve them installed
<fatejudger> *have
<bettong_BOFH> searching now
<bettong_BOFH> yea the gnome world was getting kinda um boring
<sampan> besides, kde now has the official Linus "seal of approval"
<sampan> :X
<bettong_BOFH> i know i heard and i am not to thrilled about the way he said it
<bettong_BOFH> i thought it was kinda rude lol
<sampan> lol -- i think he's known for being a bit gruff sometimes
<sampan> i just thought it was funny
<sampan> "just tell them to use kde" "gnome thinks users are idiots"
<bettong_BOFH> yea it is in some aspects i think kde is to xpish but in others it seems very powerfull
<sampan> i don't quite understand the "it's too much like windows" thing.  because it has a "kmenu" (i.e., start menu)?
<fatejudger> that's like saying the gnome menu is like the mac menu
<sampan> yep
<fatejudger> KMenu is organized by program type
<fatejudger> it's completely different
<bettong_BOFH> that could be
<fatejudger> does anyone here use Dapper Flight 2?
<sampan> i set my desktop so a click anywhere brings up a menu -- no need for the kmenu button.  but the other "windows" elements are just design features that users may (or may not) want to use
<fatejudger> I've been thinking of testing it
<fatejudger> well, using it
<fatejudger> It would basically be my main partition
<bettong_BOFH> i lost intrest in kubuntu a while ago and thought it was to "tweaky" lol all the options frusterated me lol
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: customizability is nice
<sampan> bettong_bofh  i think that's a key reason why people don't use kde -- they get overwhelmed by the sheer # of options
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: especially if there's some small little quirk that bothers you
<sampan> but to my mind, that "tweakability" is a PLUS, not a minus
<bettong_BOFH> yes i can see that
<fatejudger> sampan: yes, but they organize the options in a way that more useful ones come first
<fatejudger> sampan: the other options are often categorized as "expert"
<bettong_BOFH> and tweakability is awsome but no when it overwhelms you >.<
<bettong_BOFH> and it just did lol
<fatejudger> I personally think KDE has been doing a good job of maintaining customizability while making it easier to access basic options
<sampan> fatejudger  yeah i know.  but really, "expert" or not, most of the appearance and options can be handled by simply EXPLORING them for a couple of hours.  hit a button, see what changes
<sampan> that's fun
<sampan> :D
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> yes, but not very productive
<bettong_BOFH> yea it is i just keep getting myself lost lol
<sampan> true
<fatejudger> which is why I'm definately supportive of the changes they've been making
<fatejudger> I have a feeling it'll be even more like that in KDE 4
<sampan> but once you've done it a couple of times, then you find what works for you and you can settle down.
<bettong_BOFH> i'm not saying it's bad but wow is it powerfull and alein to my natice gnome
<sampan> what changes are they making?
<fatejudger> they're porting KDE and it's apps over to QT 4
<fatejudger> and redesigning KDE and many of its apps while they're at it
<bettong_BOFH> is there away to completely remove menu's from kde useing the menu editor?
<fatejudger> what menus?
<sampan> bettong_bofh  sure, you can delete whole categories in kmenu
<bettong_BOFH> i was looking in here and some options have delete and others do not
<fatejudger> sampan: you can't delete the actions
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: anything above the actions you can delete
<bettong_BOFH> i was useing smeg is that not good enough?
<sampan> fatejudger  which actions?
<bettong_BOFH> or should i get kmenu?
<fatejudger> sampan: lock user, log out, etc
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: ?
<sampan> oh true -- those don't show up in menu editor at all
<bettong_BOFH> is kmenu the same as smeg?
<sampan> wonder if a config file somewhere would let you remove them though
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: wtf is smeg?
<bettong_BOFH> it's in my new default kbar
<fatejudger> sampan: I'm sure you could if you wanted to, but why?
<sampan> smeg = simple menu editor (for) gnome ?
<bettong_BOFH> it says menu editor (smeg) in the kbar
<sampan> fatejudger  well i wouldn't want to, but theoretically someone might ?
<fatejudger> well if it's FOR Gnome
<fatejudger> why is he using it for KDE?
<sampan> i dunno
<bettong_BOFH> well i diden't know lol
<sampan> actually my kmenu has a "Debian" item, with TONS of submenus -- and i can't delete it
<fatejudger> sampan: one thing I do like about Gnome is the sheer amount of network config tools
<sampan> nor change icons or anything-- very strange
<fatejudger> sampan: it took KDE awhile to catch up in the wireless section
<sampan> fatejudger  yeah, i kept the networking tools from gnome on my kmenu actually -- useful on occasion
<fatejudger> sampan: I just use ifconfig and iwconfig
<bettong_BOFH> i had to use ndiswrapper to get my wifi card to run
<fatejudger> sampan: more effective
* bettong_BOFH is playing  Vicinity of Obscenity  by System of a Down on Hypnotize [amaroK] 
<fatejudger> I use madwifi
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: ok, that's annyoing
<bettong_BOFH> just haveing fun sorry
<bettong_BOFH> >.<
<bettong_BOFH> madwifi can run belkin chipsets?
<sampan> i'm still too newb (and too busy being productive with my kubuntu!) to fiddle with networking -- the pppoe to my dsl works flawlessly (never even drops -- unlike win which dropped the line every two weeks at least)
<fatejudger> dunno, but it works great
<fatejudger> sampan: the wireless you mean?
<bettong_BOFH> hmm i might have to try it
<knubbe> anyone using eclipse?
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: I use a DLink wifi card with madwifi
<bettong_BOFH> wow nice i have a belkin
<bettong_BOFH> >.< and i know there not very good with linux
<fatejudger> you'd be surprised how good madwifi is
<bettong_BOFH> as i had to basicly beat the shit outta ndis to make it work
<fatejudger> knubbe: java is evil
<bettong_BOFH> then i will have to give it  a try once i get things sorted here
<sampan> fatejudger  i don't have any wireless ... just a simple dsl modem and my desktop --- the gnome stuff i've kept are basic network GUI tools, -- have no need for anything fancy thus far
<knubbe> fatejudger: well. its really really slow here.
<bettong_BOFH> whoa i got rid of the debian menus wow
<knubbe> fatejudger: i wonder if its better if i compile it from the tarball instead of getting it from the repository.
<bettong_BOFH> ok i am hooked i know see the awsomeness of kde ^^
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: cool, another convert
<bettong_BOFH> is kaffene still a hog like it was last year?
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: kaffeine runs great for me
<bettong_BOFH> ok cool
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: make sure to get the newest one though, 7.1
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: 7.0 is a little buggy
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: not to mention unstable
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: just enable backports in your sources.list
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<bettong_BOFH> wow kmenu is really a powerfull app
<bettong_BOFH> i'm starting to really like this ^^ it's much better than it was when i last used it
<sampan> amarok is the funky one for me -- haven't tried the latest one, but the breezy base amarok has a strange phenomenon: some files it plays with only 2-3% cpu and some are 20+% very odd
<bettong_BOFH> wow thats weard
<bettong_BOFH> amarok is what made me come back to kde lol
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: amarok is the best media player EVER
<bettong_BOFH> i seen how much improvement there was lol
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: do you have 1.3.7?
<bettong_BOFH> yea i cannot complane about it
<bettong_BOFH> i don't know how to tell?
<fatejudger> help->about ?
<bettong_BOFH> 1.3.7
<bettong_BOFH> is what i have
<bettong_BOFH> whats better synaptic or adept?
<bettong_BOFH> whoa it inculdes the descriptions now like synaptic O_o
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: I prefer Adept
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: but that's partly for GUI reasons
<bettong_BOFH> well i will give it a try
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: I also like the built in CLI
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: it's big and informative
<fatejudger> I'm scared, but I really want to try Flight 2
<fatejudger> I wish Riddell or somebody was on since I have a couple of questions to ask about it
<bettong_BOFH> wow it's nice
<fatejudger> maybe I'll create another partition using QTParted
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: do you multitask a lot?
<bettong_BOFH> sometimes yes i do a whole lot lol
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: you should try a program called kompose
<fatejudger> bettong_BOFH: you should be able to find it in Adept
<bettong_BOFH> something tells me i will have to reinstall teamspeak
<fatejudger> doubt it
<theine> Hi, has katapult's behaviour recently changed? If I hit <ALT-SPACE> it appears but it doesn't do anything when I start to type in "xchat" or whatever.
<fatejudger> theine: works fine for me
<fatejudger> theine: maybe xchat doesn't exist anymore in your KMenu?
<theine> fatejudger, it does
<theine> fatejudger, kmail, thunderbird all don't work
<theine> fatejudger, nothing happens if I start to type in *any* letter
<theine> It used to work just fine until I purge my KDE configuration (mv ~/.kde <somewhere else>) and started from scratch
<fatejudger> theine: wow, that's really strange
<fatejudger> theine: have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling katapult?
<bettong_BOFH> is there a way to put a custom part/away messege in konverstation?
<theine> no, I didn't try that
<karl_> hi, I just installed breezy last night, and had just about everything working fine, sound was playing well, mp3s and mpegs too.  But for some special hardware, I had to build a new kernel, and now I have lost sound.  Anything I'm likely to have missed?  artsd is running, but I know nothing else about sound with kde
<theine> kark_, what's that special hardware?
<karlwrk> a delkin cardbus ide reader
<cryptom> hi, how does the system determine to rotate e.g. /var/log/syslog daily, even if in /etc/logrotate.conf "weekly" is globally set?
<karlwrk> it's in the -ac kernels, or you can get a patch from http://www.rtr.ca/
<karlwrk> still hasn't made it into the regular kernel yet for some reason, though it's been around since 2.6.9
<karlwrk> is there something I'm not going to have wrt linux-restricted-modules type thing?
<theine> karlwrk, it's a shame that driver cannot be build as module (appearently)
<karlwrk> it might be able to me
<karlwrk> but I had a hell of a time trying that last time around
<theine> yeah, that can get a bit hairy sometimes
<karlwrk> and what's wrong with making your own kernel :) (things stop working! that's what!)
<theine> karlwrk, exactly
<karlwrk> still, if I took that approach, I'd never have it working ever
<theine> which approach? the don't-touch-the-kernel approach?
<karlwrk> yeah
<theine> I always try to build modules against the Ubuntu kernel
<karlwrk> so is there anything weird I need to do with artsd?
<karlwrk> I suppose I could get the ubuntu version of 2.6.12 and patch that and rebuild
<karlwrk> instead of starting with the vanilla 2.6.15
<karlwrk> but there should still be a way of making sound work with my own kernl right?
<theine> karlwrk, yes, take the Ubuntu source and build that
<theine> karlwrk, I'm sure there is but less sure if it's worth finding out...
<theine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=kernel&titlesearch=Titles
<hawking> how can i downgrade kde?
<bettong_BOFH> wow this is neat i'm really starting to like kde
<bettong_BOFH> ping
<joshisscifi> pong
<bettong_BOFH> what was the program that allows you to bind keys to apps in kubuntu?
<karlwrk> you can get it via system settings->accessibility
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<bettong_BOFH> hmm dosen't seem to have what i am looking for
<bettong_BOFH> i want to bind the volume and player keys on the keyboard and the web keys to the web like in ubntu
<bettong_BOFH> ubuntu
<karlwrk> yeah, I'm still working on things like that.
<bettong_BOFH> is there an easy way to do it like in ubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> or is there some sorta complicated bs you have to jump through?
* karlwrk only went to kde last night, sorry
<bettong_BOFH> lol just got it this morning lol
<bettong_BOFH> sorting out the menus and getting rid of all the extra crap i will not be useing
<CyberMad> is it true if i install freeradius-mysql (use apt-get install freeradius-mysql) which the package depends on freeradius, libc6, etc.. so automatically install them?
<Hobbsee> CyberMad: that's the idea of dependancies, yes
<CyberMad> thanks.. i thought i must install the freeradius, libc6 first before install the freeradius-mysql :) thanks..
<Hobbsee> nope, it does it automatically
<bettong_BOFH> thoreauputic: can you help me with something?
<thoreauputic_> bettong_BOFH: depends on what :)
<bettong_BOFH> i want to bind some keys
<bettong_BOFH> i don't know how gnome did it but i can't seem to find the app in kubuntu
<bettong_BOFH> i want to bind the volume and multimedia keys as well as the web keys and the "my computer" key
<thoreauputic_> bettong_BOFH: I'm in fluxbox at the moment - I expect kcontrol has a section for keyboard bindings etc
<bettong_BOFH> ok i have to find that lol
<bettong_BOFH> the menu's here are kinda new to me at the moment
<thoreauputic_> bettong_BOFH: try opening a terminal and typing kcontrol  :)
<bettong_BOFH> done
<bettong_BOFH> but i don't see anything under keyboard except the hardware settings lol
* bettong_BOFH smaks kubuntu with a copy of ubuntu....bind the volume keys damnit >.<
<CyberMad> how do i know dependency list from a package that i would like to install? i want to create a documentation
<Hobbsee> apt-cache show packagename
<bettong_BOFH> how to make mozzilla firefox the default browzer instead of konq?
<Hobbsee> bettong_BOFH: in kcontrol, kde settings or something, default apps
<bettong_BOFH> kk
<CyberMad> thanks
<monad> hello... a bit off topic, but could it be that kubuntu configured my xorg so that somehow it wouldn't allow a beamer to be connected?
<bettong_BOFH> wow i am so lost in here lol
<Hobbsee> monad: um...definetly one of the more unusual questions
<Hobbsee> would doing an !xcfg help?
<Hobbsee> !xfcg
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> methinks xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bettong_BOFH> weard when i try to open a link from here and i put mozilla-firefox in the compnent chooser it tryes to load it but dosen't
<bettong_BOFH> >.<
<Hobbsee> try putting just "firefox" in there
<Hobbsee> or maybe "firefox %s"
<Hobbsee> no quotes
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<bettong_BOFH> wow it worked ^^
<monad> hobbsee: what puzzles me is that in the generated xorg.conf i can't find vertical or horizontal refresh rates... does kubuntu write them somewhere else?
<bettong_BOFH> now if i can just find the place to put the volume keys in and stuff
<Hobbsee> monad: i'm assuming it would be in that file, but i dont really know - i've never had to touch it
<monad> hobbsee: i'm new to kubuntu and used to configuring xorg manually
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming you still could hand configure the file
<monad> hmmm.... i'll try
<monad> thanks so far... guess i'll be back soon
<hawking> how can i downgrade kde? any ideas?
<hawking> I have kde3.5 but it has many bugs so I want to downgrade for now
<Hobbsee> hawking: i think you have to sudo aptitude clean, remove kdelibs or something similarly named, comment out your sources list, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again
<hawking> what does "sudo apt-get clean" do?
<Hobbsee> er, i meant sudo aptitude clean
<Hobbsee> gets rid of the debs that have already been downloaded via apt-get/aptitude/adept/etc
<noirequus> hawking: open a konsole and type "man aptitude"
<hawking> nalioth :thx
<s_spiff> helllo
<Hobbsee> hi
<hawking> hobbsee: so kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data and kdelibs4c2 are installed should i remove them all?
<Hobbsee> yeah, and it should remove everything else
<Hobbsee> but, you will be left without a GUI
<Hobbsee> you will be doing this via console...
<Hobbsee> ie, do it in a virtual terminal
<s_spiff> hey, I got a wierd problem..
<hawking> Hobbsee : ok
<Hobbsee> s_spiff: shoot
<Hobbsee> hawking: or reinstall, if that's easier, and backup first
<s_spiff>  while konkueror gives an error while connecting to a site.... firefox does it easily..any idea why?
<Hobbsee> what error?
<hawking> hobbsee : you mean reinstall kubuntu?
<s_spiff> An error occured while connecting to www.google.com
<s_spiff>  Time out on server
<Hobbsee> hawking: yeah
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<s_spiff> connection was to http://www.google.com
<s_spiff> thats like three lines of error.
<s_spiff> while FF loads it in like seconds...
<monad> hi... having problems connecting a beamer to a kubuntu machine, seemingly due to xorg.conf
<monad> refresh rates
<monad> kubuntu didn't even bother inserting some. how come?
<s_spiff> Hobbsee, ?
<Hobbsee> s_spiff: no idea, but check konq's connection settings, and adjust them as needed - it's in configure konqueror
<s_spiff> forget it, its working now.
<s_spiff>  P
<s_spiff> no clue, what goes wrong with it!
<monad> and why is there no way to manually configure xorg? there should be xorgconfig, shouldn't there?
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> from memory, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nalioth> monad: there ya go
<monad> ok... will try
<monad> thanks
<monad> this is weird... i manually inserted refresh rates into xorg.conf and restarted X (where i'm typing from right now), while at the moment a small box saying "input not supported" is jumping across my screen
<monad> anyone experience with acer flat screens?
<theine> Hi, katapult stopped working after my last `rm -rf ~/.kde'. The katapult widget shows up if I hit <ALT-F2> but nothing happens if I start to type something...
<blackflag> do you set your config to 60Hz ?
<blackflag> all flats are running 60Hz
<blackflag> when you have more configured than you are out of luck
<nalioth> monad: an LCD screen?
<monad> yes
<nalioth> monad: see blackflags comments. lcds don't 'refresh' like tubes do
<monad> problem is, the lcd screen worked fine, but once i try to connect a beamer to that port, i don't get a picture. which seems to be connected to refresh rates.
<monad> nalioth: so what do i do to make both work
<nalioth> monad: i'm not sure what a "beamer" is
<monad> projector
<nalioth> ah, the projector is gonna have different settings
<nalioth> monad: check your projector manual
<monad> and regarding refresh rates: even on my laptop there are refresh rates in xorg.conf - they're dummy like, just covering a certain range
<noel> hi, i need help!
<noel> i am using ubuntu with KDE 3.5 kernel ver. 2.6.12-10-386
<noel> i plug-in my digicam, and it nothings happen. seems that it doesnt mount. but The camera was detected thru KControl > peripherals . Camera
<noel> but in Ubuntu / Gnome, it auto detect and open a program, and showed the content of the camera
<noel> any help?
<Frazer> digital camera?
<Frazer> on my camera there is an option to connect as mass storage device in the options on the achual camera
<Frazer> mine mounts under kde as soon as io plug it in
<noel> yes  digital camera....
<noel> my kubuntu mount automatically, last month. but now it doesnt. I dont know what happened. :(
<Xemanth^> my kubuntu doesn't mount usb devices at all
<noel>  my kubuntu mounts my digicam automatically, last month. but now it doesnt. I dont know what happened. :( any body can help? :(
<noel> i have external hard disk (USB), mounts automatically.
<Xemanth^> my usb2 hdd doesn't mount, neither creative muvo x fm
<Xemanth^> tx*
<Xemanth^> i can't see both in fdisk -l
<Xemanth^> but in dmesg i see them
<Xemanth^> i have own made kernel config :D but dunno what i should enable
<Xemanth^> everything should be ok :|
<noel> i  tried to plug-in the camera on my Ubuntu (same computer, i just logged out kde and logged in gnome) and it worked! it opens a program that showed me the content of the camera (pics)
<Xemanth^> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=401142
<noel> thanks will check the link :)
<Xemanth^> i'm that Angelus dude :)
<thegladiator> hi
<thegladiator> I cant change my login screen in KDE 3.5 ?
<nalioth> thegladiator: please be more specific
<thegladiator> i am trying to change my login splash in kde 3.5
<thegladiator> where can I do that ?
<thegladiator> i am in systems -->  login manager --> admin mode
<thegladiator> i can see "Appearance , Font, BG,Shutdown,User Convenience " menus
<thegladiator> where can I change the splash ?
<cain_> thegladiator,
<cain_> not there
<cain_> its by appearance
<thegladiator> ah
<cain_> lol
<thegladiator> i found it at kcontrol
<burepe1> All ya'll know how to patch a directory? I cd to inside the directory and do "patch -p0 < tree.diff", right? Where do I put the .patch file?\
<ep> does kate do opendocument or should I get abiword (which is gtk based)?
<larsivi> ep: kword do opendocument
<larsivi> ep: and the rest of KOffice
<ep> Maybe I don't understand, I was under the impression the 'odt' files created by openoffice are opendocument files.  Will abiword read these?   I tried to open in kate, no go -- binary file.
<ep> i'm looking for something a little lighter than openoffice to read these odt files
<ep> openoffice 2
<ep> guess i need kword
<ep> i've got kwrite and kate
<ep> so confusing
<ep> kedit too, i've got it:)
<larsivi> ep: did you see my comments at all?
<larsivi> ep: In KDE, KOffice (KWord, KSpread etc) understand and can write Open Documents
<larsivi> The others you mention are light editors for simple text mostly
<larsivi> And KWord IS lighter than OpenOffice
<kkathman> but to its credit, OO2 is a more robust product.  However Kexi and Krita are good starts for the K-office line. I hope they continue to make strides
<karlwrk> is there a way to make kde automount things like removeable drives and cds? like in gnome desktop?
<kkathman> yes, mount it, then put it in your fstab
<karlwrk> bad answer, the cd and the flash card are already in fstab
<karlwrk> the cd has an icon on the desktop, but it't not availabled in /media/cdrom until I double click, or mount manually
<kkathman> karlwrk: have you recently installed kubuntu?
<karlwrk> yes
<kkathman> karlwrk: have you done any upgrades using Adept?
<gibarian> hello
<karlwrk> yes, any in particular you're curious about?
<theine> Hi, katapult seems to be broken on my system. If I hit <ALT-SPACE>, the katapult widget shows up but nothing happens if I start to type something. Does anybody else have that problem?
<karlwrk> I tried to pick most of the kde stuff that was "upgradeable"
<Zdr4vk0^BG> guys do you know a editor for KDE with C++ syntax highlighting?
<karlwrk> vim?
<theine> Zdr4vk0^BG, I would guess that kate is able to do that
<seth> Zdr4vk0^BG, Kate, Eclipse, and KDevelop all handle C++
<kkathman> karlwrk: well, you should take all of them that are suggested, except possibly the kernel upgrades I suppose
<seth> theine, I have that problem too... you're using Dapper, right?
<kkathman> there were a few odd things with automount, but it certainly works fine for me
<theine> seth, I do, yes
<seth> yeah
<seth> methinks Mez broke it
<theine> seth, it's bugging me a bit because I'm already so used to katapult
<seth> http://launchpad.net and file a bug report :)
<karlwrk> hmm. do you know where to set up commands to run on automount? like the gnome-volume-manager?
<theine> seth, not Ubuntu bugzilla?
<Zdr4vk0^BG> 10x
<seth> oy theine, you win. I didn't remember katapult being in main
<seth> but you're right
<theine> seth, Mez is Martin Meredith?
<seth> right
<C-O-L-T> do you know a world atlas for linux? it is necessary for my studies
<kkathman> C-O-L-T: lots of them on line
<C-O-L-T> kkhathman: not online
<C-O-L-T> for my pc
<kkathman> you can download them sometimes  ie.  http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/
<kkathman> thats the absolute best Ive seen
<kkathman> Ive got that on my handheld
<C-O-L-T> kkathman: It contains maps and so on
<kkathman> hehe...yes quite
<karlwrk> http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/
<karlwrk> is much better than the cia world factbook
<karlwrk> (unless you really do want the demographic info as well)
<douglas> how do I switch automake versions?
<nalioth> douglas: just install what you need
<nalioth> douglas: no need to "switch"
<karlwrk> no, bad answer :)
<karlwrk> sometimes you do
<karlwrk> update-alternatives automake
<karlwrk> or fiddle with the /etc/alternatives files yourself
<kkathman> karlwrk: I think telling people "bad answer" is not appropriate, could you find another way to express that?  Thanks.
<karlwrk> unhelpful answer?
<karlwrk> sometimes people really do know what they want
<karlwrk> ie, "I want to switch automake versions"
<karlwrk> saying, "don't do that" is in my mind, a bad answer
<douglas> ahhhh
<karlwrk> sure, I should have used a better phrase to you earlier
<nalioth> karlwrk: in my experience, i have several versions installed. my compile jobs find the version they seek
<karlwrk> yours was at least more helpful than some.
<kkathman> everyone here tries to help, sacrificially, based on their knowledge. The CoC demands that we respect each other, and be kind.  Thanks for your help in making this happen :)
<karlwrk> nalioth: not all software is well written unfortunately
<nalioth> i dont call any specific version of automake for any reasons, so would not know about that angle of answer
<theine> seth, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22198
<cleo> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<karlwrk> nalioth: it normalyl comes from "bad" configure/autogen scripts trying to work out whether the version installed is suitable or not.  sometimes they have strange versions like -ubuntu
<karlwrk> or -patch4
<nalioth> karlwrk: yes i'm familiar with -0ubuntu1
<karlwrk> that's all, normally it all works fine, but sometimes you get something that tries parsing the ubuntu part as a version number and goes, "urrh, you're auto* version is all screwy"
<karlwrk> sometimes it's easier to fix the code
<karlwrk> sometimes it's easier to just install another version of the autotools
<theine> karlwrk, isn't -0ubuntu1 an APT thing only? I've never seen any configure scripts being aware of these version numbers
<karlwrk> either way, update-alternatives is cool, and useful for more than just switching autoconf anyway
<nalioth> karlwrk: i'm just a dumb ol' country boy, tryin to answer questions as best i'm able
<karlwrk> you do a lot better job of it than me
<karlwrk> I remember your nick from about 6 months ago, last time I was having problems
<slow-motion> hallo
<linuxgangan> hallo
<theine> howdy
<linuxgangan> spricht man hier duetsch oder nur englisch?
<theine> nur englisch
<linuxgangan> oki.. danke
<theine> kein ding
<linuxgangan> aber bei kubuntu themen wird mir hier geholfen?
<theine> das schon
<linuxgangan> ok.. dann ab jetzt auf english
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Zdr4vk0^BG> !bg
<ubotu> Zdr4vk0^BG: Syntax error in line 1
<theine> what's bg?
<theine> bulgaria?
<Zdr4vk0^BG> yes
<theine> ah, I didn't know that
<Zdr4vk0^BG> i want ubuntu and kubuntu help in my language
<theine> plausible
<DocTomoe> however, I doubt there are much people to help in language-specific channels.
<linuxgangan> I am new with linux (Kubuntu) and I have a "little" problem: I installed (packetmanager) a programm "vncserver" but i cannot start it ... I do not know how,because it is not in the K-menue . I have this problem with other programs, which are not in the k-menue, too.Can somebody help me or tell me a wiki/website to look after.(of course I searched for info but I didnt find)
<DocTomoe> linuxgangan: why do you need vncserver?
<DocTomoe> I am asking because this sounds like a relative newbie not knowing what he/she/it does.
<linuxgangan> because I want to acces this computer from my win XP computer
<DocTomoe> this is a server daemon, this means it is started at system startup or via /etc/init.d/vncsomething start . it will not appear in any menu, because handling daemons is not a user task
<linuxgangan> I made it the other way (WIn as server) but I want Kubuntu as server, so i can put the kubuntu-pc into another room
<DocTomoe> linuxgangan: you have heard of sshd, have you?
<linuxgangan> not really
<nalioth> linuxgangan: vncserver is a console application
<linuxgangan> I used tightvnc on Windows.. so I tought I can use it here too
<DocTomoe> linuxgangan: are you dependent on GUI? Do you know about the shell?
<DocTomoe> linuxgangan: I experienced that vncserver is nontrivial to set up and should be avoided, especially if ssh can be used.
<linuxgangan> shell is the terminal?! ...i am not really good there... I used it for apt....
<theine> DocTomoe, vncserver is very easy to set up actually
<theine> DocTomoe, and is a lot faster than X forwarding over ssh
<DocTomoe> theine: beauty and easyness lies in the eye of the beholder...
<linuxgangan> ooo
<theine> DocTomoe, that's certainly true
<linuxgangan> doctomoe.. I cant talk to you because "I am not registered" ... but I think I just did it ... und ja ich sprach deutsch!
<bettong_BOFH> wow that was weard
<linuxgangan> how can I see if I am now registered?
<linuxgangan> at the chat / irc
<DocTomoe> linuxgangan: try /nickserv help register
<bettong_BOFH> kubuntu must not like my mouse
<DocTomoe> youll learn about registering your nickname
<bettong_BOFH> i had to hit ctrl-alt-backspace to get it back
<bettong_BOFH> brb
<trappist> when kmail connects to my imap server, the load on the server goes through the roof.  doesn't happen with any other client.  any ideas why?
<sorush20> guys where is the pmount package again?
<robotgeek> sorush20: i dont think pmount is present in kubuntu
<trappist> apt-cache says it's in main
<sorush20> robotgeek: I think here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pmount/
<sorush20> but I keep getting dependency problems..
<sorush20> how can I make my desktop look like mac?
<thegladiator> sorush20, which desktop do you use ? kde/gnome ?
<CyberMad> when i install a package with apt-get install package, i see the package is downloaded from http://id.archive.ubuntu.com, is it a mirror?
<sorush20> kde?
<sorush20> kde
<sorush20> thegladiator:
<CyberMad> i mean, where the packages are stored?
<sorush20> CyberMad: I think it is
<callie> anyone here able to assist a bash noob?
<thegladiator> sorush20, try out www.kde-looks.org , thats where you get these themes
<thegladiator> but I am not sure you can get a perfect MAC look
<trappist> callie: not if you don't ask a question
<kkathman> CyberMad:  yes those are mirrors more or less
<robotgeek> sorush20:look for baghira, and ksmoothdock
<sorush20> thegladiator: I just wanted to get the interactive menu.. when you role over it moves and the icos become bigger.. etc
<CyberMad> ok :)
<thegladiator> sorush20 i am not sure , but are you taking of dektop or everything like in konqeuror also ?
<callie> trappist: just being polite, what i want to do is script an action where it will delve into a folder execute one file, pause, and then go into another folder and execute another file
<DocTomoe> sorush20: from #kde 4 minutes ago: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552215
<kkathman> callie do you know which files?
<callie> kkathman: yup
<DocTomoe> short: the functionality search for is gone and never will come back in kicker ;)
<_gg> s
<sorush20> CyberMad: as long as the files download with out any problems you don't really have to think about whether its a mirror or not.. I actually don't know anything about mirrors and how they work with dns, but look it up on wikipedia if you want..
<kkathman> callie you can put that in a script and just pause between the executions I reckon
<sorush20> what did you want to show?
<trappist> callie: cd dir && ./file && sleep 5; cd /other/dir && ./file
<kkathman> yep
<callie> ok, well thats what i've done but im getting file not found errors, even though the address is correct
<kkathman> put the #!/bin/bash  at the top, and save the file, then chmod +x
<callie> did that too
<callie> oh hang on
<kkathman> did you put it in /usr/local/bin ?
<callie> i think i put #!/bin/sh
<kkathman> that should work too tho
<callie> oh
<callie> hmmm
<trappist> is the file executable?
<thegladiator> CyberMad, they are in a way mirros i guess . It depends on your country
<sorush20> DocTomoe: what did you want to show my in this link
<kkathman> trappist yah I asked her if she did the chmod +x
<callie> trappist: they're files that i normally execute manually
<sorush20> thegladiator: there is a kwin-baghira in adept do you think I should use that?
<trappist> what exactly is the error  you get?
<kkathman> I always put bin/bash in mine, but I hear /bin/sh works ok too
<trappist> kkathman: /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/bash
<DocTomoe> sorush20: you searched for an interactive menu with icon enlargement etc. seems I misunderstood you on this. sorry
<thegladiator> giev a try not used it
<callie> trappist: ./kaidlaunch: line 2: cd: /home/callie/kaidexe/kaid: Not a directory
<thegladiator> sorush20, win mananger correct ?
<trappist> callie: you're trying to cd to a file
<kkathman> lol
<gangan963> ?
<thegladiator> sorush20, perhaps that wud be useful it says its for apple junkies
<robotgeek> sorush20: kwin-baghira and ksmoothdock
<callie> no trappist its a dir
<thegladiator> robotgeek, once I install that will it destroy my current settings ?
<robotgeek> thegladiator: destroy?
<robotgeek> thegladiator: which settings are you talking about?
<thegladiator> destroy as in teper my current settings...about kwin-baghira
<robotgeek> thegladiator: i've not used the dock (i hate it), but kwin-bhagira is just like a theme, i guess
<thegladiator> ah and you like it?
<thegladiator> kwin is a window manager so less than a theme
<thegladiator> ok go you
<robotgeek> thegladiator: it's okay, the eyecandy gets irritating after a while
<thegladiator> got*
<thegladiator> ah :)
<callie> actually i think i might have messed up some permissions
<callie> gonna rebuild the files
<thegladiator> kde theme packages in repos is not something to boast off
<Florian-T> Hi all
<robotgeek> thegladiator: hmm, which themes would you like to have packages of?
<robotgeek> Florian-T: hi
<Florian-T> i have a little problem with my automount (breezy)
<thegladiator> robotgeek, its like more options , gnome themes are almost thrice in number in the repo's
<thegladiator> cd ? hard disk ?
<robotgeek> thegladiator: hmm, okay. it would be nice to have a list to work with :)
<Florian-T> since i updated breezy from plaininstall automounting of DVDs does not work anymore
<thegladiator> yes i shall gie the list , didnt know you are working on these things
<robotgeek> thegladiator: i can package, and looking for stuff to package :)
<Florian-T> someone said that this is a known problem
<Florian-T> and there should be a fix for this but i don't know how to fix
<thegladiator> robotgeek, how long does it take to package ?
<robotgeek> Florian-T: i'm looking, one sec
<Florian-T> thx
<robotgeek> thegladiator: depends on package size and dependencies
<thegladiator> lets same something like themes , which would be a 30-40 mb total size
<thegladiator> ?
<thegladiator> say*
<robotgeek> Florian-T: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91093.html
<thegladiator> robotgeek, i am not very sure , but there is something called dekorator
<robotgeek> thegladiator: the size of themes is mostly due to the images, i guess
<thegladiator> what about dekorator being added to packages ?
<thegladiator> yes
<robotgeek> so, no big deal there
<thegladiator> i see
<robotgeek> thegladiator: link on kde-look.org ?
<thegladiator> i will give you on sec
<thegladiator> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=21
<thegladiator> dekorator is a sub section under window decorations
<callie> sorted it, it was a case error, had a capital letter on a filename in there ;)
<thegladiator> I think it is pretty cool . but it cannot be installed on native window manager
<Florian-T> so i have to wait until the bug is fixed
<Foodcoman> morning
<thegladiator> tell me what do you feel about it robotgeek
<Florian-T> thank you anyway :)
<robotgeek> thegladiator: okay, i can build one later, or get someone to build it, i guess
<robotgeek> Florian-T: yes, but there is s workaround right :)
<thegladiator> thats great . good . hope it comes up fast
<Florian-T> yes, i see i will try that
<robotgeek> thegladiator: i shouldn't be too difficult to build, i guess
<robotgeek> *it*
<thegladiator> good
<sorush20> I need to get libsyssf2 but its not in my repositories
<thegladiator> robotgeek, my suggestion like package top 5-10 top rated themes
<robotgeek> thegladiator: that list is dynamic, and kubuntu has a 6 month release cycle, so that might be an issue :)
<robotgeek> that's just my guess, i dunno why such a thing isn't there
<thegladiator> ah  yes :(
<robotgeek> thegladiator: later then
<thegladiator> later
<thegladiator> i need the sound in my systems but not the sound when I maximize or minimize windows , how can I remove these ?
<thegladiator> i tried system-settings ----> sound  but I cant figure out this one
<thegladiator> can someone help ?
<bettong_BOFH> i can't find an app in kubuntu that will bind keys to the media player or volume or browser...any ideas guy's?
<DocTomoe> bettong_BOFH: khotkeys?
<bettong_BOFH> hmm does it come with ubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> kubuntu
<bettong_BOFH> >.M<
<bettong_BOFH> >.<
<DocTomoe> bettong_BOFH: it should. you might have to install it, however
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<bettong_BOFH> yea i did the apt-get kubuntu thing
<bettong_BOFH> haven't used it in a year very big diffrence
<pparker> hi
<thegladiator> does nyone know how to change the coloour of the inactive windows in the taskbar in the panel ?
<ProtectYaNeck> why would one use kubuntu over debian?
<thegladiator> kubuntu is based on debian
<ProtectYaNeck> right
<DocTomoe> ProtectYaNeck: Kubuntu is released in a regular manner?
<pparker> i search how to embed konsole in konqueror on 5.10 ?
<ProtectYaNeck> DocTomoe, it that the only reason?
<DocTomoe> ProtectYaNeck: not necisarrily. but it is *my* reason.
<ProtectYaNeck> ah
* DocTomoe thinks he has  to learn how to type
<bettong_BOFH> odd it's not in my repos
<trappist> pparker: didn't know you could do that.  sounds pretty cool.
<DocTomoe> ProtectYaNeck: I experienced less problems getting non-techie people to use kubuntu than debian. maybe because it is more desktop-centered. might be my imagination, however
<ProtectYaNeck> DocTomoe, did you previously use Debian?
<DocTomoe> Jupp. still using it on my servers.
<thegladiator> necisarrily is a good type example :)
<sorush20> are there any kde extra repositories?
<thegladiator> typo* argh
<thegladiator> !
<ubotu> No idea, thegladiator
<callie> ok trappist got it working nearly, my only problem is that it seems that the way i've written this so far means that its waiting for one program to exit before it runs the next one, any ideas?
<thegladiator> neednt have idea ubotu
<DocTomoe> sorush20: Yupp ... Do you know about the Penguin Liberation Front?
<sorush20> DocTomoe: I think I've heard of them should I check them out?
<trappist> callie: yeah it'll do that.  to avoid it, call a program like this: ./file &
<bettong_BOFH> hmm why can i not get khotkeys? it's not in any of my repo's
<thegladiator> does anyone like the e17 color chemem ?
<thegladiator> scheme*
<DocTomoe> sorush20: they have a set of packages that cannot make it into official kubuntu because of licence issues. for example, thy have a ubuntu sun JDK package.
<DocTomoe> sorush20: or libdvdcss
<DocTomoe> sorush20: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<sorush20> DocTomoe: I have sold a computer but I keep getting the dvd playback freeze .. which is very bad .. the computer is on kde 3.4 could that be a problem?
<sorush20> libdvdcss
<bettong_BOFH> hmm i can someone tell me how to get khotkeys?
<DocTomoe> sorush20: I really do not have any experience with dvd debugging under linux. I am using my home dvd player ... youll need libdvdcss if you have encrypted dvds, however
<bettong_BOFH> it's not in any of my repos
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know?
<callie> trappist: so '&&' means wait for it finish before moving on ?
<thegladiator> i ahve a slight problem
<thegladiator> i installed kde 3.5 yesterday
<thegladiator> it seems there is no extract here otion when I right click on a tar ball file , how can I fix this ?
<ProtectYaNeck> what's the difference between the kubuntu install cd and dvd?
<sorush20> I get dvd playback crash and every other video playback crash i don't know how to debug//
<thegladiator> no big difference ProtectYaNeck
<ProtectYaNeck> why the huge iso file size difference?
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone know the answer to my question?
<thegladiator> sorush20, even I get few crases when I run from cd
<thegladiator> can someone tell me how to add this extract here option
<thegladiator> it i very convenient
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone know?
<trappist> callie: && means only continue if the previous command executed *successfully*. & means send the previous command into the background and move on.
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's part of kdebase-bin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i find it if i have it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<berkes> hello. I tried before, but so far no luck.
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: and for future reference it makes things difficult on people trying to help when you change nicks after asking a question
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know sorry
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: dpkg -L kdebase-bin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm not used to being in here lol
<thegladiator> how can I add "extract here"option when I right click on a tar ball or some zip file  ? also to make it a tar ball ?
<berkes> I have wifi on my laptop, and travel a lot. Untill now, kubuntu fails to help me with managing thseses connections properly.
<thegladiator> what am I missing ?
<thegladiator> please someone
<berkes> I do everything on the CLI, but was wondering if tehre is a real manager available, that 1) lets me manage stuff w/o root access and 2) can actually /manage/ it all.
<berkes> thegladiator: the package 3ark3 should be installed.
<trappist> berkes: you can't manage network devices without root access
<thegladiator> thank you . let me try that
<berkes> trappist: bummer.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok and now where do i find that app?
<berkes> and there is no wrapper/setting to allow that. Its silly that one cannot change wifi connections W/o root.
<trappist> berkes: you wouldn't want any old user to be doing things like shutting down your network
<berkes> trappist: no sure
<berkes> but I want to have an *usable* way of managing my connections.
<trappist> berkes: it's not silly, but it could be worked around.  you could add the setuid bit to the utility that manages the connections
<thegladiator> berkes, did you say 3ark3 ?
<thegladiator> i dont find it in adept
<berkes> "ark"
<thegladiator> ark is installed
<thegladiator> in this system
<berkes> trappist: do you ever travel using wifi?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok how do i get to khotkeys?
<trappist> berkes: yes
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin
<berkes> yhen certainly you must have found the linux way silly.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought i did that already lol
<trappist> berkes: occasionally inconvenient, but security is often inconvenient.
<berkes> trappist: esp if you have seen the ease of use on OSX or Windows :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it says it's already installed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kdebase-bin is already the newest version
<trappist> berkes: windows doesn't let non-admins mess with network devices either.  it's just that you're always the admin, which is... silly.
<berkes> trappist: i know networking must be secured But Joe Sch,oe does not care. He just wants to be able to switch to AnyOlEssid when he sits at the train station
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: does the file /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_khotkeys.so exist?
<thegladiator> ny one using kde 3.5 ?
<trappist> berkes: joe shmoe doesn't care about security.  I'm glad, though, that linux doesn't let joe schmoe screw things up so bad that I have to suffer when his pwn3d box starts sucking up my bandwidth or sending me spam
<berkes> trappist: you do not *want* to understand me, is it?
<trappist> berkes: security is a tradeoff, usually for convenience or usability, and this is one (of many) cases where I think it's a damn good tradeoff.
<berkes> kde can a) scan from any user b) see all the wifi results c) list all the available hubs. But it cannot *connect* to a predefined preconfigured network.
<thegladiator> any KDE 3.5 users  in #kubuntu ?
<thegladiator> :d
<trappist> berkes: sure, mortal users can read from devices (like scanners or network devices).  not much danger in that.  but mortal users should not be able to control hardware like that.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> trappist: yes it does
<berkes> I do not mnid if  have to be SU to configure all the networks, I am not saying that. But once done, I want to be able to connect 5as in: change the essid and do a dhclient update) with a single click
<trappist> berkes: anyway this is an offtopic philisophical discussion.  it is the way it is, silly or not.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a reason i am not seeing it in menus and such?
<berkes> trappist: i can already do that on startup. So why not while running?
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if you want to assign a hotkey to an app, use kmenuedit
<thegladiator> i wonder if kde 3.5 has  small bug ? is it missing extract here option when yuou right click on a tar ball ? does someone know about this >?
<trappist> berkes: startup scripts are run by root.  they're also owned by root, writable only by root, etc.
<berkes> trappist: no, this ois not offtopic :) If you read my initial question=)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so this will let me bind keys to the volume and such?
<trappist> berkes: the silliness or correctness of the behavior is offtopic
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: oh with that you might have to tap into dcop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o what the hells that?
<berkes> trappist: hey, you are the one debating that =) I just try to explain my question
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: some low level kde thing that I don't know much about :)  I did it once but I don't recall how
<karlwrk> trappist: if you go to kmix there's not shortcuts configurable for the actual volume
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shitty >.<
<trappist> berkes: the answer is that you can't do it without superuser rights
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was hopeing for an easy fix on this
<karlwrk> so how do you assign a key to volume up/down
<trappist> karlwrk: ah yeah, I do recall kmix being involved
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what i want to know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<karlwrk> but on gnome desktop it was really easy :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it was
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i had it done in like 4 minutes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<karlwrk> kde has konq, which is better than nautilus, but some things are being rather obtuse :(
<thegladiator> karlwrk, add it to the panel ?
<berkes> case: I sit at a) home b) the trainstation c) work with my laptop every day. Then I want to *preconfigure* the network settings for any of these (and that can be ruut, superuse ror even God, i do not care)
<berkes> but what I do not wat (for security reasons amongst others)
<karlwrk> it's on the panel? I think?
<karlwrk> I have a speaker icon down by the clock?
<berkes> is to have to sudo when I arrive in the trainstation, only to connect to that network!
<trappist> karlwrk: yeah once it's there go to the configure kmix window, then settings -> configure shortcuts
<thegladiator> karlwrk, try right click somewhere on panel and choose add applet
<trappist> just run 'kmix' and it'll appear there
<berkes> let alone, if I borrow my laptop to a collegue, I want him to Just Connect [tm]  to the network I already configured. Without having to give him my root PW
<thegladiator> berkes, lend*
<trappist> berkes: if it's already configured, it should connect automatically
<karlwrk> trappist: yes, but there's no shortcuts for the actual volume :)
<karlwrk> I've tried that
<trappist> oh :)
<thegladiator> berkes, didnt you mean lend* ?
<berkes> okay, finally you understood my question :)
<berkes> thegladiator: yes. whatever
* ChurcH_of_FoamY smakes KDE with a copy of ubuntu "work like this damnit" >.<
<thegladiator> he he , just corrcting myself actually
<blaxx> i have a problem with kaffeine. i want watching DVB-S and the driver is loaded  dmesg | grep bttv    but kaffeine says no DVB device can you help me?
<trappist> karlwrk: I think this is where it came down to dcop bindings
<berkes> so, then, is there a way in kubuntu to manage all these network conncetions?
* thegladiator windows is great :) , how many of you agree ? , raise your hands 
<thegladiator> :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> windows sucks
<berkes> raised hand :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i will never use it again >.<
<thegladiator> he he
<berkes> not that i use it, but it certainly has a lot of good things.
* karlwrk raises his hand
<karlwrk> windows from 2k onwards has been excellent at many many things
<karlwrk> just not at being a useful shell
<trappist> dcop kmix Mixer0 setMute 0 <-- might get you started
* berkes agrees
<thegladiator> agree :)
<trappist> dcop kmix Mixer0 setMasterVolume 50 <-- where 50 is a percentage
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow isent that some shit it dosen't even see the extra keys O_o
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: might have to use xev and xmodmap for that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok and how do i do those things?
<Prozac> where is the openssl files located?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and why do they not work right off the bat like in ubuntu
<karlwrk> trappist: probably xaddkeys
<karlwrk> or maybe that too :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i can't understand it lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it should work right nice like in gnome
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<karlwrk> if you get messages in /var/log/messages about unknown keys it tells you what to do
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: file a bug report :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i could but i don't want to burden them anymore lol
<karlwrk> and this worked in gnome in hoary, is it really this complicated in 5.10 still?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea must be
<karlwrk> or is learning all about dcop just the joy of kde?
<berkes> allright, i think I am closing in on the problem: i now have three places where to configure my nework: settings:/ Network/NetworkSettings and Networkpreferences tab: interfaces and tab:Profiles
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> users shoulden't have to do that it should just run the keyboard like in gnome
<berkes> hmm, sorry; the first one is Wireless settings, rather
<berkes> in wich of the three should I configure my wifi settings for different locations so that they "load automatically"?
<berkes> hmm. now that I am playing with it: the wireless settings in kconfig don't work at all :/
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hah! found it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> trappist:  where?
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: in kmix, right-click the master volume slider and select configure global shortcuts
<karlwrk> hooray!
<karlwrk> man, you made me find out about dcop, which is cool
<`Nomad> why thank you
<`Nomad> I never felt so welcomed LOL
<trappist> heh
<karlwrk> til hamingju nomad :)
<karlwrk> but wow, that was not where I expected it would be
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> trappist: so where is it?
<trappist> ChurcH_of_FoamY: huh?
<karlwrk> you'd think that settings->configure shortcuts would also include it, but no :(
<karlwrk> also, as a bigger problem, gnome automagically recognized those media keys on teh keyboard, but kde isn't
<`Nomad> I have an easy question/problem.  Time shown in my toolbar is right, I use NTP, but somewhere it's set to UTC, time in my emails is all wrong.  Where do I change that?  Can't find it so far.. I have my timezone selected properly
<trappist> pretty popular item to be so obscured
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope it dosen't seem to work it dosen't see the keys
<berkes> Did anyone actualy get the kcontrol / network / wireless network stuff to work?
<trappist> berkes: I use kwifimanager
<berkes> trappist: but that manages nothing, here. it only *shows*
<`Nomad> !utc
<ubotu> `Nomad: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<berkes> trappist: or must i run kwifimanager as root o_O
<trappist> berkes: you'll get asked for your sudo password when you go to configure it, but no.  and it doesn't bring interfaces up or down.  I just use ifconfig/dhclient for that.
<berkes> trappist: yea, but that is /exatly/ kcontrol / network / wireless
<gangan963> I have a problem: I cant reach the internet with Konquerer since I make a apt-get update/dist-upgrate  message: cannt load "kio_http"  ..can somebody help me???
<berkes> which does nothing, nill, zero here :)
<berkes> trappist: so, in the end the answer to my question seems to be: "no, KDE has no working config interfaces / apps to manage your wifi networks"
* ChurcH_of_FoamY beats kubuntu with ubuntu work like this damnit >.<
<karlwrk> how does one configure a touchpad in kde?  the mouse applet in the settings area only seems to have pointer like stuff
<karlwrk> but I want to turn down the click sensitivity of the pad
<larsivi> karlwrk: I think that is X stuff, so there might not be a KDE module to set it
<karlwrk> church: here's a backwards problem http://www.kde-forum.org/post/44252/lastpost.html#post44252
<karlwrk> hehe, they got the volume keys automatically, and don't want them :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> karkwrk looking
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm followed the advice and still nothing it's almost as if kubuntu dosen't see the extra keys
<`Nomad> !time
<ubotu> `Nomad: Do they come in packets of five?
<`Nomad> !date
<ubotu> Wish i knew, `Nomad
<karlwrk> where is kmilo configured?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gahhh kubuntu still has way to many bugs for my likeing lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> either there bugs or i just don't know enough about kde yet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh and i tured the onscreen notify on in Konverstation but it's in the wrong place is there a way to move it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like how it auto changes my desktop wallpaper every 30min though ^^ thats pritty sweet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have like 2 gigs of wallpaper lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whoa a girl useing linux sweet ^^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> <not meant to be sexist or disrespectfull?>
<`Nomad> where?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> sara
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> she just left lol
<`Nomad> Looks like a wrong number  :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't even see them
<dark_suic> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i know about some more girls using linux ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<`Nomad> ahh shoot.. time problem fixed, it didn't change until a new session.. sigh..
<`Nomad> Astalavista people, have a great day!
<difeta> how can i make it hosts + runs automatically on startup?
<Tm_T> difeta: hosts?
<difeta> Tim_T sorry, xhosts +
<karlwrk> (ksynaptic is the kde touchpad thihngy, at least for syanptics touchapds)
<daniel08154711> hi!
<daniel08154711> i have a problem using kaffeine and dvb-t
<daniel08154711> when i start kaffeine from the konsole it says: "DVB 0 : No such file or directory"
<karlwrk> ChurcH_of_FoamY: heyu, I just got my colume keys working
<karlwrk> no need to fiddle with the dcop stuff or anything
<daniel08154711> and i cant use the dvb icon
<karlwrk> just that for some reason there was no ksym being generated
<karlwrk> ignore everything else in the post
<karlwrk> and do step 3 here http://www.kde-forum.org/post/54652/lastpost.html#post54652
<karlwrk> (I just put them in a file called ~/.xmodmaprc
<trappist> karlwrk: I'm pretty sure you just volunteered to make a wiki page :)
<karlwrk> if you hare familiar with the wiki layout and can nominate a page, I'll fill it in
<trappist> do you have a launchpad account?
<trappist> (you won't be able to edit without it)
<karlwrk> I have defeintely had one in the past
<karlwrk> I'mnot sure if I signed up again when they broke the wiki and rebuilt it
<karlwrk> bah humbug
<trappist> if so, just go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuVolumeHotkeys and click Create new empty page
<karlwrk> make oldconfig made me a busted kernel
<karlwrk> how helpful
<dipnlik> hi all. are there other imap mail console clients other than mutt?
<trappist> there shouldn't be ;)
<sorush20> guys I keep getting the message that I need toinstall kdelibs4 but it is not present in the repositories for me to install any help please?
<dipnlik> trappist: oh yes, there SHOULD be. there are people who actually happen to don't like mutt
<trappist> dipnlik: there's pine and another one very much like pine whose name I can't recall
<dipnlik> trappist: elm / elmo ?
<trappist> yeah elm
<dipnlik> trappist: have you ever used pine or elmo for imap?
<trappist> no, I find mutt to be as great as a console mail client can be (for my purposes)
<karlwrk> pine works, as long as you have the right imap server
<karlwrk> it gets a bit finicky with some of them
<karlwrk> though that's probably because imap can be a little unclean on exactly how you're meant to do folders
<trappist> mutt works great here with my imap server, gmail, exchange...
<karlwrk> but mutt's _weird_
<dipnlik> karlwrk: agreed
<skbera> Can anyone tell me how can I locate and remove the modem lock file.
<karlwrk> if you started with pine, mutt will always feel wierd :)
<trappist> skbera: try sudo lsof /dev/ppp0
<karlwrk> but pine is nonfree nyahh nyahh shutupidontcare!
* dipnlik uses Opera :P
<skbera> My problem is when I connect to internet using my dial up connection, sometimes i gets disconnected automatically and I have to restart my kubuntu system to reconnect. Is there a way to reconnect without restarting?
<theine> skbera, what kind of internet connection do you use?
<skbera> I use simple dial-up connection with a 56 kbps modem connected at usb0 (/dev/ttyACM0)
<theine> I never used dial-up under Linux but I guess you can use the commands "pon" and "poff" for that purpose
<theine> skbera, I suggest you ask in #ubuntu as this is not specific to KDE
<sas171> hi, how to extract an ace archive?
<skbera> I use the command, "pppd /dev/ttyACM0 115200 debug usepeerdns defaultroute noauth connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v "" at+crm=1 OK "atdt#777" CONNECT' mtu 264" to connect to internet.
<theine> skbera, that seems awfully complex
<theine> skbera, I bet there is a wrapper script that is supposed to automate this
<sharket> loo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey anyone know anything about konversation?
<sas171> ChurcH_of_FoamY: lol
<LaserJock> ChurcH_of_FoamY: just checking it out now as a matter of fact
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cool
<sas171> hey, how to unpack an ace with password?
<LaserJock> I really like that you can start a konsole tab in konversation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i diden't know that
<LaserJock> it's in the Window menu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i was trying to adjust the on screen display and place it in the right place
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it's being stupid
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and won't move
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i have to find out how to bind the media keys to volume + - and mute
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as for some reason kubuntu dosen't see the extra keys
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<MrJangles> what kind up notebook?
<_DOddo> hi! I have a problem mounting a local hard disk partition!
* ChurcH_of_FoamY kicks kubuntu work with the keyboard damnit
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: what problem?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone help me with a keyboard isshue?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's driveing me nuts
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: It just won't mount. Ive formatted it and edited fstab but it still wont work
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: it says that there's no such drive
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: that does dmesg say?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want kubuntu to recognise my keyboards "media" keys like ubuntu did
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: i think i now the problem now, the system used that drive as swap
<DocTomoe> If it works, ok, if not, I need your dmesg reply
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: if it doesn't ill make sure you get it =)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> DocTomoe: do you know anything about keyboards?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> like how to bind keys and get kubuntu to even see the extra keys?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they worked in ubuntu but for some reason kubuntu dosen't like them or something
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: just one more question; does it matter if the partition is logical or primary?
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what you want is an X Server Problem. Try googleing for "x media keyboard configuration"
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: Nope, shouldnt matter, as long as it is formatted correctly.
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: okay
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow there is alot of info but i can't tell what is pertant to me
<mazer> hi there
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: Does editing the partition table using cfdisk format the disk when creating a new partition?
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: no. it just creates a partition, it does not format it with a filesystem
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Try http://www.kde-forum.org/lastpost/13636/Configuration-of-Multimedia-Key.html
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: that guy has the exactly same problem as you :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh and DocTomoe do you know how to reposition the on screen display in Konversation?
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: Then thats why i cant mount it. how should i format the drive ?
<karlwrk> church: don't change the topic. fix y our volume keys first :)
<mazer> does anyone know how to manually save the kde session?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oddly enough this is not a microsoft keyboard it's a labtec
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: try mke3fs /dev/hdX, where X is the partition
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I do not understand your last question
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that link is for a microsoft keyboard i have a labtec wireless one does that make a diffrence?
<_DOddo> DocTomoe:  mke3fs: command not found
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: No, the procedure is identical
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: Do you work as root?
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: try mke2fs then ... failure on my part.
<karlwrk> church: it's irrelevant
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really? wow
<karlwrk> that's the procedure I just used for my laptop keyboard
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i thought it would be diffrent lol
<karlwrk> http://www.kde-forum.org/post/54652/lastpost.html#post54652
<karlwrk> that's a nicer url I think
<karlwrk> just skip to step3
<DocTomoe> karlwrk ChurcH_of_FoamY however, this might not work on some laptop models. my acer extensa, for instance, wont work with that
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: The drive does not exist it says
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: missed a letter =)
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: Then the failure is made during partitioning. did you write the new partition table to disk?
<karlwrk> DocTomoe: do you not see they keys at all with xev?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where is "system administration"?
<DocTomoe> karlwrk: it shows up, but acer seems to send up to three dandom keycodes for this key. well, i didnt really need that key anyways, so its ok for me
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: pardon?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> karlwrk: i'm not useing a laptop i am useing a desktop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it does not give me the option for ibm thinkpad
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so thats why i don't think it will work lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> all of those helpfull things assumes that your useing a laptop what about a desktop?
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: doesnt matter most of the time
<karlwrk> ChurcH_of_FoamY: no, just pay attention to step 3
<karlwrk> ignore all the rest of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> DocTomoe: it won't let me select any ibm options
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<karlwrk> run xev
<karlwrk> and see if you actually get events from the keys you want
<karlwrk> if you get actual events,
<karlwrk> you need to grab the keycode number, and put it into a file like the section that says "multimedia buttons on dell inspiron 9300"
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: and, did it work?
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: well ive formatted it, but i still cant get it to work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok so i have to find the key codes O_o how the heck do i do that lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow this is harder than i thought lol
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: did you create a filesystem on that partition?
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: xev
<karlwrk> when you run xev, you get a little window pop up right?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<karlwrk> ok, now press some keys
<DocTomoe> ok. now press a key.
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: i just typed in the sudo mke2fs /dev/hda6
<karlwrk> and see all that spam flying past
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> none of the detect6
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> detect i mean lol
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: try sudo mount /dev/hda6 /media/SOMEDIR (where somedir is a directory that exists and is empty
<karlwrk> but you said they did with gnome?'
<karlwrk> because if they don't detect there, it's nothing to do with kde or gnome
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: should i delete the line ive written in fstab before i do that?
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: not necessary, but "just in case"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok so you have to open it in term i see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now what do i do with the info?
<karlwrk> ok, good :)
<karlwrk> now see in step 3, where it says put that information in a file?
<karlwrk> that's what you do.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but it says something like this
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's totaly diffrent than what they show in that step 3 thing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>     root 0x9e, subw 0x0, time 12757170, (76,-15), root:(80,681),
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>     state 0x10, keycode 236 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,
<ChurcH_of_FoamY>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have no idea what in that i need
<karlwrk> "keycode"
<karlwrk> just like it says in step3
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i will do that
<karlwrk> so if that is your volume up key, put "keycode 236 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume" in a file
<karlwrk> one on each line, as appropriate for your keyboard
<karlwrk> and when you're done, or if you just want to test that one
<karlwrk> do xmodmap filename
<karlwrk> and y ou should be able to use that button
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: i did that. I got no error message, but it does not seem to be mounted, it is not listed in fstab, and i cant see it in konqueror media:/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i will start mucking in there now lol
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: it wont be listed in fstab just because youve mounted it.
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: try changing into that directory and touching a file
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: aaa i see =) I think it worked but how i have a lost+found file listed there
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: not a bug, but an essential feature
<DocTomoe> next step: add to your fstab. the best is copying an existing, working line for a harddrive partition and adapting the /dev/hda and the /media/something string
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: 'kay
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: done
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: when you are ready, umount the drive and try "mount /dev/hda6" where hda6 is your partition number
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now i have to log out and then back in to use this yes?
<DocTomoe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: right
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok brb
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: do you read me? Does it work?
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: please post your correspronding fstab line
<karlwrk> (you actually didn't need to log out to do that)
<karlwrk> so you have a file with keycode blah = wop lines now right?
<karlwrk> just in some file somewhere?
<DocTomoe> karlwrk: according to my users list, he still is offline
<bettong_BOFH> wow still dosen't work >.<
<_DOddo> DocTomoe:  /dev/hda6       /media/fancy    ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<karlwrk> (no, but bettong*@mi.charter.com is back ;)
<bettong_BOFH> and it seems i had to create the file and that it diden't exist before hand
<karlwrk> yeah, it didn't exist
<karlwrk> but you have the file right?
<karlwrk> (those instructions don't actually make it automatically start, at least not on kubuntu)
<bettong_BOFH> yea the keycodes where the same so i just copyd and pasted it into the new file
<karlwrk> if you have the file do "xmodmap filename"
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: you used mke2fs, so it should say ext2, not ext3
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: IC now i tried that, and i got no error message!!!
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: change this, and try again to mount /dev/hda6
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: OK. now go to kde
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: Thanks !! it really works now!
<bettong_BOFH>  unable to open file 'xmodmap' for reading
<bettong_BOFH> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<bettong_BOFH> >.<
<karlwrk> can you paste your file in somewhere please?
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: glad to have been helping.
<karlwrk> pastebin or similar?
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: it says that the drive is mounted and i see the files i put there before!
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: I owe you one =)
<DocTomoe> _DOddo: drive will mount automagically on boot. And now Im off to dinner, of my wife will rip my head off ;)
<_DOddo> DocTomoe: thenks for all the help have a nice dinner!
<bettong_BOFH> ok will do
<karlwrk> or try running in verbose mode and see what you've done wrong yourself :)
<karlwrk> unable to open file xmodmap?
<karlwrk> hangon, where did you put this file?
<bettong_BOFH> http://pastebin.com/498143
<bettong_BOFH>  /etc/X11/Xmodmap <----= thats where it is
<karlwrk> take out the [...]  lines
<bettong_BOFH> ok
<karlwrk> those were indicating that you might have other stuff in that file
<karlwrk> (If you follow the complete directions in that post, which I don't recommend, you'd have a huge file there)
<bettong_BOFH> right
<Wolf359_2> hello
<Wolf359_2> is therea way to install edubuntu aplications on my kubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> ok i removed the [....]  from there now save and run the command?
<karlwrk> yep
<bettong_BOFH> xmodmap:  unable to open file 'xmodmap' for reading
<bettong_BOFH> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<bettong_BOFH> same error
<bettong_BOFH> >.<
<karlwrk> what are you typing exactly?
<karlwrk> unable to open file xmodmap?
<karlwrk> it says it can't read a file called xmodmap?
<bettong_BOFH> xmodmap xmodmap
<bettong_BOFH> and it says that it cannot open that file for some reason
<karlwrk> urhh, and is xmodmap the name of the file, in the same directory as you are right now?
<bettong_BOFH> do i have to disable something or am i doing something wrong
<karlwrk> (I'd try giving it a different name, just for the confuson purposes)
<bettong_BOFH> no
<bettong_BOFH> i am in a diffrent dir
<bettong_BOFH> than it is in
<karlwrk> you need to tell it exactly where the file is :)
<karlwrk> it was looking for a file called xmodmap in the present directory, and unsurprisingly, couldn't find it :)
<bettong_BOFH> ok well now i am in the dir it's in run the command
<bettong_BOFH> nope won't let me run it for some reason
<karlwrk> ok, take that file, which looks good now, and copy it to your home directoty
<karlwrk> and call it xmodmap.myvolumekeys.file
<karlwrk> and then go to your hoome directory
<karlwrk> and type xmodmap.myvolumekeys.file
<karlwrk> and type xmodmap xmodmap.myvolumekeys.file
<karlwrk> (sorry :)
<bettong_BOFH> ok i am going to have to go and run it in gui as i don't know the cli comand
<bettong_BOFH> it's ok
<karlwrk> whatever you need to do,
<karlwrk> but you're somehow really not telling it where you put that file
<Wolf359> can i install edubuntu aplication on a kubuntu?
<bettong_BOFH> holy shit it works ^^
<karlwrk> :)
<bettong_BOFH> thank you so much man ^^ you  rox
<bettong_BOFH> ^^
<karlwrk> (it shouldn't have to be done at all, but yes, ok :)
<bettong_BOFH> now useingthat i am going to bind all the net keys and such
<bettong_BOFH> now i have to get the keys to change the tracks the volume keys work though ^^
<karlwrk> you can also look at choosing a new keyboard layout altogether, that might have these all done for you
<bettong_BOFH> i might do that
<bettong_BOFH> karlwrk:  do you know anything about Konversation?
<bettong_BOFH> got the other keys to work  with amarok
<bettong_BOFH> thank you so much for your help
<bettong_BOFH> i really appriciate it and it was very nice of you
<Nemezis> i installed Kaffeine-xine and yet I don't have xine engine for use in Kaffeine?
<Nemezis> why?
<karlwrk> also, for the future: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuVolumeHotkeys
<bettong_BOFH> ok cool loading the link now and will book mark it
<karlwrk> hmm,  that numberd list is all screwy
<karlwrk> oh well. it's a wiki, someone else cna fix it now :)
<Nemezis> why in media:/ Kubunu shows only mounted devices?
<Nemezis> how to make them appear all ?
<bettong_BOFH> kubuntu is ok i gusse thats what they mean by "tweakable" as in difficult to wrangle with
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<karlwrk> nemeziz: because kubuntu has a bug in it.
<bettong_BOFH> karlwrk: do you know anything about konversation?
<karlwrk> let me see if I can find the url
<Nemezis> karlwrk: is there any update ?
<karlwrk> no I don't, and now I have to fix my own problems :)
<bettong_BOFH> ok well thank you anyway it was very nice of you ^_^
<karlwrk> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18211
<karlwrk> Nemezis: and also: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91093.html
<Wolf359> can i install edubuntu aplication on a kubuntu?
<karlwrk> Wolf359: have yo utried? I don't know, but I can't think of any reason why you couldn't
<DizzyDiz> Hello
<bettong_BOFH> brb
<Wolf359> but what repo should i use?
<Wolf359> i don't wanna select them one by one
<DizzyDiz> I'm trying to figure out how to mount a windows share as a regular user so I can have are/w abilities.
<DizzyDiz> Can somebody help
<DizzyDiz> I'm sorry that should've been read/write abilities
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know anything about konversation?
<DizzyDiz> I tried defining it in my fstab with the following options:
<DizzyDiz> auto,rw,_netdev,user,
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<DizzyDiz> But then if I mount the folder without sudo I get an error saying that smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)mount it as a normal user
<DizzyDiz> So then I tried chmod you+s `which smbmount`
<DizzyDiz> Now when I try mounting: libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<DizzyDiz> I can mount as root but I then the mount-point folder becomes owned by root.
<DizzyDiz> I want to mount as my normal user id and be able to write to the folder.
<DizzyDiz> Any suggestions?
<karlwrk> I don't, I've had similar problems, and gave up.  I think for a while I just had a specific windows username and password in my fstab
<karlwrk> which was workable because it was really just me on both sides of the network, and nothing else in between, but it's a horrible solution
<DizzyDiz> I had this working not too long ago but I don't know how.
<DizzyDiz> I thought it was just a matter of specifying user for the mount in fstab.
<DizzyDiz> That doesn't seem to work though
<DizzyDiz> The problem is that I was using a different distro then too, Mepis.
* karlwrk shrugs
<karlwrk> sorry, been a while for me
<DizzyDiz> So I don't know if they set things up differently or not.
<DizzyDiz> Thanx karlwrk
<DizzyDiz> Another related question: How do I undo my setting suid as root for smbmount?
<DizzyDiz> I don't like changing hacking things this way and I only wanted to make the mount work.
<DizzyDiz> Wait is this it? chmod you-s `which smbmount`
<DizzyDiz> Sorry the you should just be the letter "u"
<DizzyDiz> My silly text-complete plugin needs to be disabled.
<DizzyDiz> Yeah, that looks like it worked.
<DizzyDiz> Oh I see my problem!
<DizzyDiz> I had to do the chmod on smbmnt INSTEAD OF on smbmount.
<DizzyDiz> Now it looks like it's working.
<Kimppa> Hi. I have this weird problem. I was trying to copy a DVD using k3b. I put the DVD I wanted to copy in my dvd-drive and launched dvd copy from k3b. k3b copied the dvd on my hard drive and asked me to insert a blank dvd. I did that, but then I got an error (which I no longer can remember what it was), after that I haven't been able to use my dvd-drive
<Kimppa> it doesn't mount any dvd's
<Kimppa> even if I try "sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide"
<Kimppa> any ideas what's wrong and how to fix it?
<Blippe> noatun sigsevs when opening something it can't play. How do i stop that?
<Blippe> ktorrent in the breezy-backports hangs after running it for half an hour...
<Eugman> anyone here that isn't also in the buntu channel?
<Eugman> er ubuntu channel
<karlwrk> me
<karlwrk> ubuntu is noisy
<karlwrk> and they all say things like synaptic this and gnome-that
<Eugman> and chance you can help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6853?
<Eugman> I can remove a program
<Eugman> even with apt-get
<Eugman> er can't
<karlwrk> hmm, try apt-cache gencaches
<karlwrk> to rebuild the apt repo
<karlwrk> or even just apt-get update might fix it
<Eugman> how would that fix it? I can reinstalkl but any time I try to remove it there is a script error...
<karlwrk> fine, see if I care :)  It looks like the dpkg info that says what do do with that package is busted
<karlwrk> I am hypothethizing that apt-cache gencaches will rebuild that
<karlwrk> it might not
<karlwrk> have you had a look at the contants of that script?
<Eugman> you mean the script file itself?
<karlwrk> sure, why not
<trappist> yeah, it's missing db_get
<karlwrk> well, comment it out and run it again :)
<karlwrk> or try and manually do what you think that line is attempting to do
<trappist> try sudo apt-get install localization-config
<karlwrk> is db_get from get_text?
<trappist> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<karlwrk> if it is, then yeah, what trappist said.  Have you changed language settings since you installed it the firsttime?
<Eugman> so do I comment out line 12 of /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm?
<trappist> I think it's from localization_config
<Eugman> I may have changed to american
<trappist> Eugman: that might work, but might have unintended consequences
<Eugman> I don't recall if I change the setting s back to default
<trappist> Eugman: turns out this is a known bug with phpmyadmin
<Eugman> is there a know bug-spray?
<trappist> there's a known ugly hack workaround, and the package is fixed in dapper
<karlwrk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/4811
<trappist> I figure there can be no binary compatibility issues with phpmyadmin, you might grab the dapper package
<karlwrk> or if he was just trying to remove it, then commenting out that line should beok :)
<Eugman> Well either choice would prorbably work fine actually since I might keep using it if I can remove it when needed.
<trappist> maybe.  I dunno what the rest of that line is or what it's supposed to do.
<karlwrk> it doesn't take up much space :)
<karlwrk> more useful than HP Linux printing and imaging system
<Eugman> so you think I should ignore it?
<Eugman> Some scab I shouldn't pick?
<trappist> well you're going to have apt-get issues until you do something about it
<Eugman> Yeah for all it's dependencies
<Eugman> well what could go wrong if I uncomment the line?
<trappist> I dunno what the line is, or does
<Eugman> is there a way I can reinstall the dapper version?
<Eugman> instead of breezy?
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I give a file or a folder from one user to another ,how can I set permissions from the command line?
<trappist> DjDarkman: chmod for permissions, chown for ownership
<Eugman> !chmod
<ubotu> from memory, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<Eugman> !chown
<ubotu> from memory, chown is a command used to change the owner of a file or folder, see `man chown` for details
<DjDarkman> 10x Eugman
<moret> hi all!
<moret> please! Help!
<moret> my firefox crashes when execute a java applet!
<moret> I need it
<moret> I built package from java-package
<moret> I need j2re1.5
<fatejudger> Blippe: get SVN
<fatejudger> Blippe: the SVN version of KTorrent
<fatejudger> Blippe: that's the one I'm using and it works great
<trappist> Eugman: I commented that line, uninstalled phpmyadmin and my box hasn't blown up yet
<Eugman> yet......
<Eugman> ok
<Eugman> just line 12 right and nothing else?
<trappist> right
<Eugman> well it seems to have worked.
<Eugman> ahhhhh
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<Eugman> seriouisly though thanks alot.
<Blippe> thanks fatejudger
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know anything about Konversation?
<bettong_BOFH> i need some help with fixing something
<Blippe> i tried the older (breezy non-backports) and it still screwed up!
<fatejudger> Blippe: 1.2 is great, you'll really like it
<Blippe> fatejudger, i just started my handy script based on btlaunchmany instead.
<Blippe> looks butt ugly and is in terminal, but nothing really beats it.
<fatejudger> btlaunchmany?
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know anything about Konversation? you know the app?
<Blippe> it is in the bittorrent-package in synaptic
<Blippe> all it does is launch all torrents in a folder and download/seeds em... and all new .torrens i put in it!
<Blippe> with btlaunchmanycurses you get a "nice" terminal non-interactive gui
<fatejudger> Blippe: why don't you port it to QT?
<Blippe> i think ktorrent is a port to qt...
<fatejudger> KTorrent is a full featured client that happens to be built using QT
<karlwrk> bettong_BOFH: just write a sentence that says what exactly your problem is with konversation, and say that every now and again. "can someone help me with konversation" isn't all that clear
<bettong_BOFH> ok i will state it again ^_^
<karlwrk> or just use irssi
<bettong_BOFH> the onscreen display option in konversation when you first set it up it gives you the option to move it to a place you want on your screen
<bettong_BOFH> well it glitched out on me and now is in an undesirable spot and it's not letting me move it again
<bettong_BOFH> i'm wondering if there is a way to make it move to where i want it
<bettong_BOFH> which would be in the top left corner of the screen
<xst> I use kde 3.5 and I can't get the screen saver to start automatically: I have specified 5 minutes delay, but nothing happens. It does not start by itself. What to do?
<Blippe> how do i force konqueror to save different types of files in different folders, "automagically"?
<bettong_BOFH> it's just bothering me
<bettong_BOFH> lol
<bettong_BOFH> wow the people in #konversation must all be bots
<bettong_BOFH> ..<
<Flosoft> hey
<m0ns00n> Hey
<Flosoft> what is a good Console IRC Client?
<Flosoft> easy to use?
<osh_> Flosoft: BitchX
* bettong_BOFH slaps konversation work right damnit
<robotgeek> Flosoft: irssi
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone have any idea?
<Coolio10> how do i start kubuntu from the command part because i just done the autoscript for resolution and done alt+ctrl+backspace and i login but dont know how to start kubuntu up again from the command bit
<Blippe> startX
<bettong_BOFH> brb
<Coolio10> type startx?
<Blippe> y
<Coolio10> to get kubunutu login screen again!
<bettong_BOFH> ok i had to try and restart and see what was what
<bettong_BOFH> does anyone know where Konversation stores it's config files....i wonder if i wipe them out then maybe it will start anew and let me get the onscreen display where i need it
<Coolio10> i just pressed alt+ctrl+backspace and its at the black command prompt screen and i dont know how to get kubuntu back to normal screen
<Blippe> coolio10, either you restart, or login and type startx
<Blippe> ctrl-alt-del restarts
<visik7> under media:/ I can only see dynamic devices such as cdrom (when one is inserted) or usbdisk (when one is attached) but I cannot see any entry of fstab, why ?
<moret> please
<moret> I have installed amaroK, but it is in english...
<moret> how can I set it in my lang?
<juif> hi, i would like to know how i can change files associations in the GUI.
<juif> ie : make certain files open with XMMS instead of VLC
<hara> hi all
<dipnlik> juif: open a konqueror window, Settings, Configure Konqueror, File Associations
<hara> am wondering why my firefox is painfully awful to use on sites that have for example java-scrollers. konqueror behaves sooo nice with same sites
<hussam> hara: slow scrolling?
<hara> hussam: yes
<hara> and somewhat jerky
<Coolio10> i broke my kubuntu again!!
<hara> going slow then speeding up for a second and then slowing to a crawl
<visik7> Coolio10: apt-get -f install doesn't help ?
<hara> firefox version 1.0.7ubunut20
<hussam> hara: that's a known bug. Firefox has problems with sites with fixed elements. Can you give me the url of the site?
<hara> hussam: http://www.dreamboxworld.com/dbw/main.htm
<hara> hussam: that site isn't the only one
<juif> okay, it worked fine, thanks.
<hussam> hara: there is actually no scrolling on that site.
<hara> hussam: what's the red bar then with text on it?
<hussam> hara: at the top?
<hara> hussam: astalavista.com  makes firefox completely unusable
<hara> hussam: yes, at the top, reading "Disclaimer blablablabla"
<hussam> hara: they this site. http://knetstats.sourceforge.net/
<hussam> hara: it should be better in firefox 1.5
<hussam> hara: the red bar moves better here on firefox 1.5
<hara> hussam: not that much, jerky that too
<hara> hussam: try astalavista.com
<juif> anyone aware of a nice program that would display me RSS feeds across my screen in a banner type thing ?
<Tm_T> ...
<bettong_BOFH> so anyone have any idea of my earlyer question?
<bettong_BOFH> that i asked earlyer?
<visik7> juif: there is a kde apps
<visik7> juif: there is a kde app
<hussam> hara: news ticker looks good in that page too on firefox 1.5
<juif> what is it called ?
<juif> i see akregator
<hara> hussam: hmmmm, so the problem is on my end...
<hawking> packages.debian.org is down???
<visik7> juif: apt-cache search feed kde
<visik7> hawking: WFM
<hussam> hara: not really. firefox 1.0.x was like that. But they improved it in 1.5
<hawking> visik7 what's that
<visik7> no as not sayd
<visik7> no as not said
<visik7> btw the explaination it's exaustive
<hara> hussam: I thought I have the latest version of firefox... but apt-get won't give me a newer version than 1.0.7
<juif> found something, thank you.
<hussam> hara: that's because when Breezy shipped, Firefox 1.0.7 was the latest release.
<kkathman> hey hussam :)
<hara> hussam: okay. i have multiverse, universe and restricted enabled in sources.list, but still I only can get 1.0.7
<kkathman> hara FFox 1.5 is available from their website. You can just unzip it to your home dir and create a symlink to /usr/bin
<hussam> Hey kkathman.
<hussam> kkathman, did that triple booting work?
<kkathman> still burning disks at this point hussam :)
<hara> kkathman: sure, but I'd prefer the apt way...
<bettong_BOFH> anyone know where Konversation stores it's config files?
<kkathman> bettong_BOFH: in your home directory under .konversation
<bettong_BOFH> is it still the same if you apt-get kubuntu like i did?
<limit223> Hi everyone here! Is any question about Dapper Flight 2 still supported in this chanel?
<kkathman> I stand corrected...its not there...hmm
<hussam> kkathman: I did that.I removed the ubuntu firefox. I untared firefox 1.5 in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox . did a symlink in /usr/bin and I even added a firefox.desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> can i change the photo seen after the login?
<sampan> is this it: ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<kkathman> hussam: well I didnt link to applications, but to /usr/bin
<kkathman> sampan: thats it
<sampan> lucky guess
<sampan> ;x
<kkathman> good job sampan ;)
<sampan> lol ... locate is my friend
<hussam> kkathman: Yeah I did ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox  /usr/bin/fierfox
<kkathman> yep :)
<Lord_Athur> can i change the photo seen after the login (when the pc is loading the graphical environment??
<visik7> Lord_Athur: yes u can
<Lord_Athur> where this file visik7 ?
<visik7> open kcontrol and use the search form
<pointwood> any mplayer/multimedia experts around? sometimes (especially for some windows formats) mplayer and others don't seem to handle it properly - mplayer resets the stream all the time like this:
<pointwood> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.009 msecs. resetting stream
<sorush20> I'm trying to install kopete form source and I keep getting this error any help please?
<sorush20> KDE requires unsermake 0.4 for the moment
<bmc> sorry, can't contain my excitement: kde rocks! (long-time GNOME user, just switched).
* bmc runs kubuntu breezy in a vmware image on his windows xp work machine
<Lord_Athur> how can i change the photo seen after the login (when the pc is loading the graphical environment),? the current says kubuntu
<aleix> Lord_Arthur, it can be changed from kcontrol (and system:/ I guess)
<chemaja> aaah, better :)
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> ok
<sorush20> guys I can't mount a floppy help it just says can't determine file system
<sorush20> is  Unsermake better than automake?
<aleix> sorush20, if it wasn't better the transition would be stupid...
<aleix> anyway theyre switching another time for kde4 :S
<thegladiator> how can I set konqueror to doulick click ?
<kkathman> thegladiator: its a system setting
<thegladiator> it open in single click and this is annoying esp, if you click on doc files while draging
<thegladiator> how to change ?
<kkathman> systemsettings
<hara> hussam: ok, got ff1.5 now and the sites work great. thanks for your help!
<thegladiator> i am in there
<kkathman> mouse
<thegladiator> what shud I configure there ?
<kkathman> mouse
<thegladiator> thank you
<kkathman> np
<hussam> hara: cool :)
<bimberi> sorush20: for the floppy problem you need to update pmount to version 0.9.6 - get the deb from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pmount/
<joshisscifi> hey all
<joshisscifi> is there any way for me to establish at boot time which essid I want my wireless to connect to?
<sorush20> I have done that and it is installed
<sorush20> but i still keep getting the same message any help please..
<sorush20> there are diff.gz and .dsc files what do i do with those?
<C2H5OH> hello
<sorush20> there is also  pmount_0.9.6.orig.tar.gz
<sorush20> C2H5OH: hello
<C2H5OH> I know this must have been asked a lot before but... I guess there's no gstreamer MP3 support out of the box, right? (dapper flight 2, gstreamer 0.8)
<sorush20> dapper kde flight 2 /
<sorush20> ?
<C2H5OH> yes
<bimberi> sorush20: no just the .deb (eg. pmount_0.9.6-1~breezy1_i386.deb).  If installing that with dpkg didn't work then I don't know
<nikol> wi have the ubuntu 5.04 and i would to install rpm packages... what i need??
<sorush20> i still can't mount
<bimberi> C2H5OH: yes, that's right - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> nikol: alien - but it is much better to use an ubuntu package if its available
<nikol> bimberi: i must download it or included in ubuntu's cd??
<nikol> where i can find ubuntu's packages??
<bimberi> nikol: almost certain you need to install it using the package manager of your choice - or via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-users  sign up!
<Riddell> extra points for whoever makes an emblem
<dipnlik> nikol: sorry for asking but what are you trying to install?
<bimberi> nikol: blah, i meant to say - almost certain that it's not on the CD.  Get is using the package manager...
<bimberi> *it
<nikol> dipnlik: i am newbbie! :)
<nikol> i want to downloadf games , themes , apps etc (i don;t know if i can install them...)
<sharket> lol
<sharket> nikol: read the manual
<nikol> i can't
<sharket> ubuntu's/kubuntu's handbook
<sharket> are u blind ?
<nikol> is in english
<sharket> and ???
<nikol> ...
<nikol> it is a bit difficult for me
<sharket> where are u from ?
<nikol> greece
<nikol> :)
<sharket> english neither my native language
<Robdor> anybody know of a package repo that has qt 4.1?
<kkathman> Robdor: are you looking for the qtlibrary?
<Robdor> yeah.  I want to compile the latest yzis.
<kkathman> Robdor: apt-cache search libqt4      there are several there
<nikol> if i download a package for ubuntu, need i extra utils for install the packages or a double click and i'm ready???
<dipnlik> nikol: use one of the package managers that is on your system (Adept, for example)
<dipnlik> nikol: the package manager will install the package you want and all its dependencies
<Robdor> kkathman: yeah, but its for qt 4.0...
<nikol> thanks~
<kkathman> isnt that what you asked for Robdor :)
<Robdor> kkathman:  no, qt4.1 :)
<kkathman> Robdor: you prolly need to get that from the source then
<sorush20> sudo mount /dev/fd0 -t vfat /mnt/floppy , why can't kubuntu do this in gui when I click on the floppy
<Robdor> kkathman: thanks
<kkathman> np
<visik7> under media:/ I can only see dynamic devices such as cdrom (when one is inserted) or usbdisk (when one is attached) but I cannot see any entry of fstab, why ?
<kkathman> visik7: uhmm because thats just the way it is...I see my samba shares there tho
<kkathman> visik7: to see your mounted devices:   fdisk -l
<nikol> the neccesery utils,libs,utils ???
<visik7> kkathman: and if I want to see my partition ?
<kkathman> fdisk -l
<visik7> kkathman: not to see but to navigate in it
<visik7> like default kde install
<kkathman> visik7:  you do have a mount point for it right?
#kubuntu 2006-01-15
<kkathman> then just cd the mount point
<kkathman> or put the mount point in konqueror
<kkathman> etc
<visik7> cd is ok
<visik7> partitions aren't
<kkathman> yah
<visik7> doI need to use /fullmountpoint/path ?
<kkathman> you mount your partitions yes?
<visik7> yes they are mounted
<kkathman> in my case  /dev/hdb1 mounts to /mnt/music
<kkathman> cd /mnt/music
<kkathman> there is it
<kkathman> it is
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> or whatever you call it
<visik7> no media:/ access ?
<dipnlik> no
<visik7> :(
<dipnlik> media:/ is for removable media, i think
<visik7> but a friend of mine using kde3.5 on slackware has it
<visik7> both removable and fixed devices
<kkathman> visik7: ok you can make it media is you want ...if that is where you mountpoint is
<nikol> the neccesery utils,libs,etc ???
<dipnlik> nikol: yes
<visik7> kkathman: they are mounted in /media
<dipnlik> nikol: call it automagic if you want :D
<dipnlik> visik7: media:/ is different from /media
<visik7> dipnlik: yes I guess it :)
<nikol> warty
<nikol> hoary
<nikol> hoary-backports
<nikol> breezy
<nikol> breezy-backports
<nikol> dapper
<nikol> what is the difference?
<visik7> nikol: versions
<visik7> warty = 5.06 breezy=5.10
<visik7> dapper notyet released
<nikol> for 5.04 what?
<dipnlik> nikol: and don't send that many messages in a row, it is not polite :)
<nikol> sorry! :)
<Tm_T> visik7: warty was 4.10 iirc
<visik7> Tm_T: yes sorry
<visik7> dipnlik:
<visik7> dipnlik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames?highlight=%28codename%29
<nikol> visik7: :D
<dipnlik> visik7: think that was for nikol :)
<visik7> dipnlik: yes I think it too :)
<nikol> hey guys
<nikol> what i have p4 2.4 i must download the package for the powerpc or for i386?
<Antikite> is wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper included on the breezy dvd iso?
<joshisscifi> nikol: i386
<crimsun> Antikite: wpasupplicant is not
<charwood> Quick Question: Does the Kubuntu 6.02 'Dapper' Flight 2 LIVE CD have the capability of hard drive installation?
<charwood> Or do I have to get the install CD?
<Antikite> thank you crimsun! I have to have it to get my internet connection working, good to know before I install kubuntu ;)
<aleix> i386
<aleix> nikol, i386
<moret> hi all
<Orleans> why does this OS deny my root password when making changes?
<moret> where is dpkg-reconfigure locales????
<nikol> after the installation where i can find and run the app???
<apol> orleans, you don't have root password i guess
<apol> try with sudo
<Orleans> I do have a root password set
<Orleans> it just ignores it. Its also active
<Orleans> went through all that
<Orleans> I also cant install and get working a wifi sniffer
<apol> sudo su works?
<Orleans> My WiFi card works good, (Orinoco) but I cant seem to get Ethereal to work.
<Orleans> Yes it does apol
<apol> so why do you need su?
<Orleans> I just have trouble getting the administrator button to take my password, it just defaults back to clicking the button
<Orleans> I would prefer to run as root
<Orleans> this forces me to run as kevin
<nikol> after the installation where i can find and run the app???
<Orleans> see here root@antichrist2:/home/kevin#
<Orleans> that works fine
<sampan> roots are for trees!  save the trees!  use sudo!
<apol> I don't know if I'm understanding your problem
<apol> you can try to reset it with sudo passwd
<dipnlik> is is possible to have firefox's adblock for konqueror? with a plugin or maybe with another program?
<Orleans> the terminal works fine
<moret> please, help, I need reconfigure locales, but when I execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales happens nothing
<Orleans> programs that ask for me to authenticate as root dont work
<Orleans> I just did a full upgrade, maybe that will help?
<apol> so this is an ethereal problem, not kubuntu's one...
<sampan> orleans, there are two possibilities.  (a) (k)ubuntu is designed to use sudo (not root), so when GUI things ask for admin password, you should use your USER pass, not root's pass.  (b) if it's a fresh breezy install (i.e., you haven't updated) then you might have the "admin mode" bug and updating your system will fix it
<poningru> is there something that utilizes zeroconf in a gui sort of way?
<poningru> kinda like howl?
<Orleans> I really like this distro, it jus tdoes not like Ethereal at all
<poningru> http://www.porchdogsoft.com/products/howl/
<Orleans> I ran the upgrade just before coming in here
<Orleans> I read about the bug
<sorush20> guys after I upgraded to kde 3.5 I can't automount any more files any help pleaes.
<Orleans> I do appreciate the feedback
<apol> fine :)
<sampan> orleans, if you're all updated, then i suspect you should try admin modes with your USER pass, not root's  -- that's the better way and the way (k)ubuntu is designed to work
<limit223> Hi! can anyone confirm logging in KDE Flight 2 with latest upgrades gives: Segmentation Fault error?
<Orleans> I might try and run the updates on my laptop and see if Ethereal works
<Orleans> I am really impressed with the distro, it works great out the box with my Orinoco card and WiFi works great.
<limit223> Does anyone here run Dapper??
<Hobbsee> limit223: yes
<limit223> I try to logg from gdm
<limit223> Startkde: Starting up...
<limit223> /usr/bin/startkde: line280: 5510 Segmentation fault ksplash --nodcop
<limit223> /usr/bin/startkde: line297: 5511 Segmentation fault LD_BIND_NOW=true kdeinit +kcminit
<limit223> Startkde: Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation.
<NewOrleans> baah
<Orleans> better I guess. someone took NewOrleans :(
<limit223> Hobbsee, please tell me, do you have the latest upgrades??
<Hobbsee> limit223: ah, i will in a min...
<limit223> tx
<Hobbsee> that's a weird error
<limit223> yeah
<Hobbsee> checked ubuntuforums.org about it?
<limit223> from some hours ago
<Hobbsee> anything there?
<limit223> I wrote a thread already there
<limit223> no output..
<limit223> nobody reply
<limit223> replied
<Orleans> reply
<limit223> I know there were working for some gtk seg fault issues before
<Hobbsee> why are you not using kdm?
<limit223> but I'm not sure about this one
<Hobbsee> it may make no difference
<Orleans> What do I need from the package list to get my DVD's playing?
<limit223> I thing.. is kdeinit
<limit223> and if so
<Hobbsee> !dv
<Hobbsee> d
<ubotu> I don't know, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !dvd
<limit223> ...wouldn't work either
<Hobbsee> !tell Orleans about dvd
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly
<nikol> i run an .deb and i can;t install it, what prog i must select to install it?????
<Antikite> Where would I find kubuntu packages of wpasupplicant and ndiswrapper to download separately? I'm having trouble finding them
<limit223> all I need is a confirmation..if it is possible
<Hobbsee> !tell nikol about deb
<nalioth> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Hobbsee> !info ndiswrapper
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<Antikite> Well, the homepage of ndiswrapper only has source, I'm looking for kubuntu packages preferably :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Antikite about ndiswrapper
<Antikite> much abliged nalioth, thanks :)
<kairu0> i have an irq sharing problem. my sound and network card want to share the same irq. how can i fix this?
<Orleans> I love bots
<Orleans> Let me try and see if this dvd thingy works
<limit223> Hobbsee: are you still upgrading?
<Hobbsee> no, i upgraded
<Hobbsee> havent logged out and back in though
<limit223> ok...just make sure that you have another DM
<Ares-x-> i have a quick question
<limit223> or another OS installed
<Ares-x-> i have a HP pavilion zv6000 laptop with a intigrated wifi chip.. will i be able to use this with kubuntu?
<Orleans> Thanks!
<Orleans> Everyone take care and have a great year from New Orleans!
<Orleans> visit www.realnola.com for real Katrina pictures!
<Orleans> l8r
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> kde uses avahi?
<nalioth> Ares-x-: what is the chipset in the wifi?
<joedj> hi folks, i have what's essentially a KDE questio, but #kde is not helping. attempting to get a borderless window, i set konsole's window type to dock. now konsole can't get the focus at all, so i can't change it back by accessing the Alt+F3 window menu or anything. how can i use konsole again? i have about 10 konsole windows open that i was actively working in, so it would be nice to fix this without reinstalling the OS ;-)
<Ares-x-> how do i find out what the chipset is?
<Antikite> lspci Ares-x-
<Ares-x-> ??
<poningru> Ares-x-: go into a terminal and type lspci
<poningru> find your wireless card
<Ares-x-> i'm in winblows currently
<poningru> oh
<poningru> um not sure then
<poningru> what is the model number
<poningru> and manufacturer
<Ares-x-> hp pavilion zv6000
<poningru> um that seems to be the laptop
<poningru> oh its integrated?
<Ares-x-> yeah
<Ares-x-> yep
<poningru> oh then go into device manager
<Mace> how come kubuntu instlalation doesnt let me choose which PARTITION to install, only HARD DRIVE?
<sampan> joedj  not sure if i even understand the problem, but, can you try alt-tab to put focus back into those windows?
<Antikite> you might get a tip if you try control-panel->system->hardware->device manager and then find the wificard and see what driver it uses
<nalioth> Ares-x-: what OS are you using to talk to us?
<poningru> nalioth: windows
<Ares-x-> windows :(
<joedj> sampan: doesn't work. the konsole windows no longer appear on alt+tab
<Ares-x-> downloading kubuntu as we speak
<douglas> is there a eclipse cdt package?
<nalioth> Ares-x-: go grab k/ubuntu LiveCD and boot it up
<sampan> joedj, ouch :/  /me makes mental note not to set konsole windows to "dock" ;/
<joedj> sampan: good plan :)
<poningru> Ares-x-: hold on let me do some research
<joedj> sampan: i started a new konsole to try it out because i didn't want to break the ones i was using, but it modified all of them :)
<Ares-x-> broadcom 802.11b/g wlan
<poningru> Ares-x-: its a broadcom
<Ares-x-> is my chip
<poningru> oh hehe
<Ares-x-> hehe
<poningru> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=603658
<sampan> joedj  i wonder if there's a config file -- you might be able to kill the processes and then alter the configs?
<joedj> sampan: i'm sure there is, it's gotta store that setting somewhere, i'm just hoping someone can tell me rather than looking for a needle in a haystack :)
<Ares-x-> poningru thanks much
<sampan> hehehe -- wish i knew ... did you make the setting IN konsole?  i can't even find that option
<joedj> sampan: it's in the Advanced -> Special Window Settings dialog of the alt+f3 window menu
<joedj> sampan: i didn't even want to do it, i was trying to help someone on #kde with their question ;-)
<sampan> ooooooooh that's even worse -- helping someone CAN bite you in the ass ;x
<poningru> Ares-x-: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=4b561c45c83c395c3f6176c6a4a7c7b2&t=53578&highlight=zv6000
<poningru> look into that
<poningru> Ares-x-: are you looking for a 64bit or a 32bit system?
<nalioth> Ares-x-: ndiswrapper will certainly drive it (unless the proc is amd64 or ppc) and there is a broadcom linux driver being worked on
<Ares-x-> i'm ganna put a 32 bit sys on
<Ares-x-> it's a sempron
<Ares-x-> just a toy
<poningru> nalioth: there is 64bit driver for broadcom chipsets
<nalioth> poningru: i dont keep up on how fast they have advanced with that drivr
<Ares-x-> the way i read that thread there is a 32bit version correct?
<poningru> hehe :)
<poningru> Ares-x-: yes ofcourse
<Ares-x-> ok
<Ares-x-> that was the only real reservations i had about putting n?x on this
<Ares-x-> i need to have my wifi working
<sampan> joedj  maybe ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc  ?  dunno if that would have the special-window settings or not
<nalioth> Ares-x-: if you're using a 32bit arch, your wifi will work via one method or another
<Ares-x-> yeah
<Ares-x-> thanks
<Ares-x-> you guys have been a huge help
<joedj> sampan: nope (but thanks ;-)
<sampan> lol i'm curious now -- 'cause that's one of those little pickles i could see myself getting into too -- i tend to hit buttons for settings on a "let's see what this little thingamajig does!"
* gerardcb_away is back.
<kairu0> i have an irq sharing problem. my sound and network card want to share the same irq. how can i fix this?
<Ares-x-> is kunbuntu a hard install?
<nalioth> not at all
<nat> hi, i've a problem : can some one tell me what is the pb and what can I do ?
<nat> an 10 01:24:06 localhost kernel: [4430327.764000]   /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: unable to read partition table
<nat> Jan 10 01:24:08 localhost kernel: [4430329.767000]  sda : READ CAPACITY failed.
<nat> Jan 10 01:24:08 localhost kernel: [4430329.767000]  sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00
<nat> Jan 10 01:24:08 localhost kernel: [4430329.767000]  sda : sense not available.
<nalioth> nat: read the /topic please and use a pastebin to paste
<nat> sorry nalioth, it was only 4 lines I thinking that it wasn't too much
<nalioth> nat: one line is ok, more than that is considered rude
<nat> ok
<nat> sorry
<nat> and for my pb, so know what can i do ?
<nalioth> nat: are you in linux now?
<Zorlon> Anyone know which video card VMWare 5.5 emulates? I have googled and searched VMWare and missed it consistently
<nat> yes
<joedj> sampam: well, went for a coffee and nobody on #kde helped while i was gone, time to start looking through that haystack that is ~/.kde/ =P
<nalioth> nat: then use apt-get or synaptic to install 'smartmontools'
<nat> ok nalioth
<joedj> sampan: woohoo, looks like it's .kde/share/config/kwinrulesrc
<nat> nalioth: i installed it what should i do know ?
<sampan> joedj, yay!  glad you found it ... and now i know where those window-specific settings are too :)
<nalioth> nat: in a terminal type 'smartctl --help' and use it to your needs
<nat> ok thks
<joedj> sampan: looks like i gotta restart kwin, i'll return and let you know if it worked =P
<sampan> k -- good luck!
<joedj> sampan: success! wasn't quite as simple as restarting, KDE put the settings back when i logged out, but it did work (once i disabled it again without X running)
<sampan> joedj, nice to know!  glad you got it figured out :)
<randletr> Hi all
<randletr> <---- newbie with a question
<nalioth> !ask
<nalioth> i've found another fat factoid
<nalioth> randletr: don't ask to ask
<randletr> I just install Kubuntu 5.10 and I'm trying to get ssh installed.  I installed open-ssh client and server, and when I cd to ~/.ssh the directory isn't there
<randletr> I tried to create it manually and run ssh keygen, but it's saying the commands aren't found
<seth> you are sure that openssh-client is installed? That's the package that contains ssh-keygen
<randletr> according to adept it is...
<randletr> is there another way to check
<randletr> ?
<randletr> openssh-client, openssh-server, and shh
<randletr> errr. ssh
<nalioth> randletr: installing the 'ssh' pkg will install both client and server. until you run ssh once, you won't have an .ssh dir
<randletr> Ahhhhh, gotcha
<randletr> That worked... Thanks you very much
<nalioth> np, share the love
<nat> nalioth: i'm looking the command smartctrl but i don't know what i should do resolve my problem... my actual error is
<nat> hdc : lost interupt
<nat> interrupt
<nalioth> nat: the smartctl checks your S.M.A.R.T status on your drive
<nat> i'm trying to launch gparted, but it's always in a "scanning all devices" status
<nat> i dont know what can i do
<fatejudger> does anyone here get a lot of buffer underrun errors when using k3b?
<nat> and has i've this error in my kernel log, i thing it can be from this error
<nalioth> nat: fire up a LiveCD
<p337> So, i got my sound and wireless drivers installed yesterday, they were working great.... i turn on my computer today............ neither works... why would that happen?
<nat> nalioth: i've another pb, k3b don't work too... i think both problems are linked ... but i don't know what is it and what can i do
<nalioth> nat: sounds like your drive needs an fsck run on it
<drcurl> Hi
<nat> nalioth: what did u tell me ?
<nat> because i reboot to test something
<nat> but it dosen't work better
<nalioth> nat: i told you to get a LiveCD
<nat> i don't have any LiveCD
<nalioth> nat: perhaps getting one would be helpful
<nat> ok but when i lauch k3b it the same pb
<nat> i ve a message : localhost kernel: [4295078.557000]  hdc: lost interrupt in my kernel log
<nat> and the apps stay on the windows "scanning device"
<nalioth> nat: i suspect you'll need to boot a liveCD and run fsck on your hard drive
<nat> ha ... ok, can i do it with out a livecd ?
<drcurl> Hi, I'm use to kde under slack. It is very fast, use only around 80 megs of ram once loaded. Start fast also. Is it the same under kubuntu?
<nat> nalioth: is it possible to do it from the kubuntu installation cd ?
<nalioth> nat: it is, but you'll not have any guis
<nat> but hdc, it's my cdrom
<nalioth> nat: i don't understand
<nat> in my log i ve
<nat> localhost kernel: [4295078.557000]  hdc: lost interrupt in my kernel log
<nat> hdc is my cdrom device
<nat> are u sure that it's my hardrive which need a fsck
<drcurl> someone can give me some spec about kubuntu speed?
<nalioth> nat: you are right
<nalioth> nat: is it plugged in properly?
<nat> for the moment there is no disc in my cdrom
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<AcXide> hi
<Lord_Athur> :D
<computinchuck> how do i prevent modules from loading
<computinchuck> on startup
<bimberi> computinchuck: try adding them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<computinchuck> bimberi, is that all?  i noticed when i bootup that it loads up hotplug pretty close to the end of the process
<bimberi> computinchuck: it might work (i did say 'try' :) )
<computinchuck> hehe, alright, i'll see how it works
<poimen> someone kwons if I install flight I can use the sources of breezy?
<Hobbsee> no, that probably wouldnt work too well
<poimen> :(
<poimen> someone making packages for it?
<poimen> ??
<poimen> or can I use the source to make packagaes for it?
<Hobbsee> what did you want to install?
<poimen> w32codecs/libdvdcss
<poimen> and all that things to play media ;)
<Hobbsee> *thinks*
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine that a lot of the things in repos in breezy are there in dapper, or updated versions.  as for the w32codecs that arent in repos, probably try the breezy binaries, or compile them
<poimen> ok
<bbeck> Is there a place to find out the intended versions of packages for the next version of Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com
<bbeck> thank you.
<charwood> I heard a rumor that there was some kind of ATI graphics driver package for kubuntu but I can't seem to find it.
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<charwood> Actually, it turns out tha tI just spelled fglrx wrong.
<charwood> Sorry to disturb you.
<Hobbsee> no problems
<nalioth> charwood: some of us are already disturbed :/
<gangan963> Can somebody help me to "activate" my second HDD ... I try it with wiki but it doesnt work
<bbeck> What do you mean activate you second hard drive?
<gangan963> I see that it is there "dev/hdc2" but  I cant do anything
<bbeck> You can't do a sudo mount -t <filesytem type> /dev/hdc2 ?
<gangan963> in the "disk &filesystem" (System settings) it is enabled
<gangan963> bbeck: I got somethink like a man !
<gangan963> manual
<gangan963> with "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc2" I can see it
<gangan963> with "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdc" I can see it
<bbeck> gangan963: On that "Disk & Filesystems" screen did /dev/hdc2 have a mount point listed?
<gangan963> no
<bbeck> O.k. that just means that we need to mount it somewhere on your filesystem.
<gangan963> ok, I read that it is usual to do it in /media  or /mnt   .... right?   (just asking.. I will do what you are telling)
<bbeck> Yeah, /mnt is where I generally mount my second hard drive.
<gangan963> ok.. how should I do that?
<bbeck> At the command line type sudo mount -t <filesystem type> /dev/hdc2 /mnt/  (For example on my system I type the following... sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/)
<gangan963> I am now root on the disk&filesystem ... yesterday I enabled " "enable at start up"  ... and after this I have to install KUBUNTU new!!!
<bbeck> You should be doing this command from Konsole, not the "Disk & Filesystems" screen.
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc2 /mnt/
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$
<gangan963> did it  - nothing happens
<bbeck> When you say nothing happens do you mean that you get no response from the command line, or do you mean that when you do a ls /mnt/ you see nothing there?
<gangan963> no response from the command line
<bbeck> Do a ls /mnt/ , do you see the files on that partition?
<gangan963> now I tipped in "ls/mnt/" ....again no response
<bbeck> you put a space between ls and /mnt/ right?
<gangan963> yes i tried both -  no response from the command line
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$ ls /mnt/
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$ ls /mnt/
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$
<bbeck> Can you see if we successfully mounted the partition by typing mount at the command line and looking for the partition?
<gangan963> /dev/hdc2 on /media/hdd401 type vfat (rw)
<gangan963> /dev/hdc2 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<gangan963> like you can see it is there two times (is this a problem???) ...because I try it before alone with WIKI
<bbeck> Is there anything on the partition?  I mean when we did the ls, where we expecting to see files there?  Because it looks like it's mounted alright.
<gangan963> it is an old windows partition... how should I look with ls?
<bbeck> It should list the files that are on the partition, I was just wondering if we were looking at a partition with nothing on it, and therefore ls showed nothing.  (Also are you certain this isn't an NTFS parition?)
<gangan963> sorry... no I am not! ....I was shure,but I dont know why :( ....Now: I thing it has to be an ntfw because winXP was probably on this partition
<gangan963> so we can format it! .... no important data
<gangan963> if it is neccessery
<bbeck> You can mount a ntfs partition if you like.  I don't know if you can write to it though.
<gangan963> no.. because I am shure that this was an XP system partition... I dont need it anymore!
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just installed opera deb from plf repos, all plugins working except acrobat, can anybody help?  I used the advice on this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29 about it and still didn't work
<bbeck> gangan963: do you need help from this point, or are you good to go?
<gangan963> I need help !!!  :(  ...thanx
<gangan963> can you explain me my problem? ... do I have to format into a other system and than do the same???
<bbeck> I would suggest using a more linux friendly filesystem for your second drive.
<alexcamilo> Hello, How would you go about installing kubuntu (or any linuix distro) onto a PC with no floppy drive, no CD rom drive, no networking and 1 2.5 inch laptop IDE drive.
<thelleon> ola galera
<thelleon> to precisando de ajuda
<thelleon> algum fala portugus aqui????
<gangan963> bbeck: ok... I want to use it in common with my win-comp (want to share data win - linux) ...should I now format this partition and which kind of (vfat ext2/3.. or??)
<bbeck> O.k. at this point if anyone here knows better please speak up because I haven't used Windows in years.  I *think* Windows can only see partitions that use the FAT or NTFS filesystems, so if you want to have a common partition that both Windows and Linux can see you are going to have to choose FAT.
<sampan> i -think- i've seen how-tos that mention there are (freeware?) programs that will let winxp read/write to ext2 or ext3, but he'd have to make sure before going that route
<gangan963> ok.. but if I make it on FAT.. can linux use this kind without problems? ... windows can of course
<sampan> yes, i have a fat32 partition (external usb hd) that my kubuntu uses just fine
<sampan> (haven't figured out how, or even if, i need to defrag it, in linux -- but it reads/writes just fine)
<gangan963> ok.. so I can format this partition with linux and it will be ok
<sampan> yes
<sampan> qtparted works just fine
<sampan> but you might have to install it
<gangan963> is this an kde visible program or command line?
<sampan> it's a kde GUI partitioning app
<sampan> very nice
<gangan963> I look at the homepage screenshot!.. looks very good ... like partitionmagic
<gangan963> i will try it ...or should I learn it the old way to do this???
<sampan> :) yeah it's pretty easy to figure out and works well.  just remember to unmount the drive you're formatting/partitioning before you format/partition
<gangan963> ooouuu how should I do this?
<bbeck> gangan963: sudo umount /mnt/ and sudo umount /media/hdd401
<gangan963> bbeck: thank you for you help... I will try to format and than I will look for next....
<gangan963> sampan:  I insalled qtpart and I can see it in my K-menue.... but it dont want to start! .... must I do somethink like apt-get update/upgrate????
<charwood> I'm trying to configure Kaffeine under Dapper Flight 2.  It says it can't find /dev/dvd and it's right.  I don't have a /dev/dvd or a /dev/hdc.
<charwood> How do I get these to appear?
<gangan963> I insalled qtpart and I can see it in my K-menue.... but it dont want to start! .... must I do somethink like apt-get update/upgrate????
<charwood> gangan963: How did you install it/
<charwood> gangan963: If you press <alt>-<F2> and type qtparted, it will open.
<gangan963> i install it with the packeg manager - adept
<charwood> Ok.  then you don't need to apt-get/update/upgrade anything.  It's there somewhere.
<charwood> I just installed it with apt and it put it in KMenu->System->Qtparted
<charwood> If it isn't there, I recommend opening a console and typing "sudo qtparted".
<leafw> what is out there for video visualization in kubuntu-ppc ?
<leafw> no xine, no kaffeine, no media player ?!
<charwood> leafw: Sadness.  There is probably vlc/videolan.
<robotgeek> leafw: why no kaffeine?
<charwood> leafw: The interface isn't very flash but it gets the job done.  I'm pretty sure there is a ppc port.
<leafw> charwood: sounds good, thank you
<leafw> let's see what adept lists
<gangan963> charwood: I find it in k-menue - system! but it doesn't open --- but it works with sudo qtparted!  thanx
<charwood> gangan963: No problem.
<_thiago> does anyone knows good a repository list? For python modules...
<charwood> Any ideas why I don't have a /dev/dvd or /dev/hdc or even a /dev/cdrom?
<charwood> (Yes, the device does exist and works fine in for instance, a stock debian kernel)
<gangan963> can I give a name for the HDD while format with qtparted  ...it is asking me... but I dont now if this use for anythink under linux
<charwood> gangan963: There is a field for the name.  I
<charwood> I've never seen it used anywhere.
<charwood> gangan963: hdparm might have some way of telling you but I can't verify this.
<gangan963> ok...i will not use it too
<gangan963> bbeck: are you still there?
<bbeck> gangan963: yup, how's it going?
<gangan963> I installed qtparted and it is showing that the HDD is fat16
<gangan963> we thought it was ntfs because it doesnt work ..but it wasnt
<bbeck> huh, that's strange.  We had it successfully mounted, it should have files on it, but ls showed nothing.
<leafw> charwood: actually, kaffeine & xine work like a charm in kubuntu-ppc
<leafw> charwood: I had assumed that, since they were not installed by default, they were not there.
<leafw> like kde 3.5, which is not out yet.
<gangan963> bbeck: doesnt matter.. I format it and I will try it anothertime again
<bbeck> I was just googling to see if perhaps the fact that it was mounted twice would cause us not to see the contents of the partition.
<gangan963> sampan: I now format a 40GB HDD from fat16 to fat32 ... it takes only a few seconds!!! is this normal???
<leafw> what would anyone recommend, mpegdemux or mpeg2dec? Or are they different?
<sampan> gangan963  yep -- it doesn't take long at all
<gangan963> sampan: hmmm  thats nice... win takes at least 10 minutes
<sampan> gangan963  indeed!  :D   efficiency is a good thing
<gangan963> :)
<charwood> gangan963: There are two kinds of formatting, one the whole drive is rewritten with 0s, the other just the allocation table.  The latter is very fast.  (-8
<leafw> and what does kaffeine/xine need to open mpeg and mov files ?
<sampan> and i'm not sure the double mount would be a problem.  i have a usb-connected HD that shows up (is mounted) twice: as /media/usbdisk and /media/sda1  -- i can write/read to either location and it's there on both
<gangan963> bbeck:  can you tell me what I have now to do after I have format at fat32 ??? just about... I will try it then later
<charwood> leafw: I kind of thought it was weird that those didn't exist...  Glad you got it working.
<leafw> yeah, now I need video tho
<gangan963> charwood: if this is enough for mnt the hdd to the system... I am sattisfied :)
<charwood> leafw: Codecs can be found here: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<leafw> xine claims "no demux can be found", but I just apt-get mpegdemux
<leafw> and where does one copies them: /usr/share ... ?
<charwood> leafw: Not sure if they work with xine.  But I think /usr/local/lib/codecs?  Not sure.
<leafw> let's check
<leafw> it's a start. thanks
<charwood> leafw: Nevermind.  That directory doesn't exist on my computer.
<dereks_> hey, i noticed that avahi isn't working with my kpf, anyway to fix that?
<charwood> leafw: But that is what mplayer recommends as typical.
<leafw> charwood: I'm for xine to run, not mplayer
<leafw> but I suspect the codecs are shared ?
<leafw> no dir "*codecs*" exists in my system
<charwood> leafw: Mine either.  Seems we're in the same boat.  kaffeine was going to be my next project after I got my drive recognized...
<leafw> xD
<leafw> I'm on it
<robotgeek> leafw: do you mean w32codecs
<leafw> robotgeek: kubuntu-ppc here
<leafw> don't know how would those work
<robotgeek> leafw: ah then, no codecs
<robotgeek> leafw: you cant play wmv10 files, i guess
<leafw> I'm trying to see this: http://www.10mph.com/trailer/index.html
<leafw> a .mov
<robotgeek> leafw: install vlc, see if it picks it up
<leafw> what is vlc ?
<leafw> I see
<leafw> adept info
<robotgeek> leafw: it's another video player, with most common codecs included
<robotgeek> leafw: :) , i am on ppc too
<leafw> great
<Kr0ntab> heya folks....
<robotgeek> hey Kr0ntab
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<leafw> robotgeek: how do you plug vlc to konqueror
<leafw> can it run embedded ?
<robotgeek> leafw: nope
<leafw> hum ,so file association
<Kr0ntab> very irritating problem here.   I'm having an issue with GnuCash, and was hoping KDE might be able to help out the situation.  GnuCash does not remember window positioning or size (i.e. maximization, etc)... and I'm trying to figure out how to get KDE's special window settings/behaviour to maximize the GnuCash window upon opening it.   Just kind of curious if anyone's been able to work this out before.
<robotgeek> Kr0ntab: yes, it should be possible to do that
<Kr0ntab> yeah I thought so too...  but apparently... GnuCash does not like to cooperate.  hehe
<leafw> WORKS
<leafw> great robotgeek
<robotgeek> leafw: great!
<leafw> the only thing I need now, is CMYL in gimp, but that's a dream I'll have to work on
<leafw> sorry, CMYK
<robotgeek> Kr0ntab: not on my kde machine right now, so can't help you
<gangan963> THANK you for all help... see you ... this is the way Kubuntu is making happy ;)
<cobelloy> hi there - can someone help me with broadband connection?
<cobelloy> got the installation guy here now
<cobelloy> but my eth0 is not setup yet
<robotgeek> cobelloy: do you know if your network card is working?
<Kr0ntab> no prob...   I think it might be related to the way GNU Cash is started.  The process that runs it is "/usr/bin/guile-1.6 -e main -s /usr/lib/gnucash/overrides/gnucash"    so Im not sure if the "window class" is matching correctly or what.
<cobelloy> it works with windows - i think
<cobelloy> all in one mobo - fairly new, but never actually used it
<cobelloy> but windows sees it fine
<cobelloy> would rather use linux tho
<cobelloy> it was not setup during ubuntu installation
<robotgeek> cobelloy: hm, can you paste the output of 'sudo lshw -class NETWORK" to the pastebin
<cobelloy> righto - hang on,
<cobelloy> Harware Lister (lshw) - A.01.03
<cobelloy> usage: lshw [-options ...] 
<cobelloy>         -version      print program version
<cobelloy>         -html         output hardware tree as HTML
<cobelloy>         -xml          output hardware tree as XML
<cobelloy>         -short        output hardware paths
<cobelloy> oh - hang on, thats not right !!
<robotgeek> cobelloy: to the pastebin
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<robotgeek> cobelloy: yes, that's not right
<cobelloy> right - hang on
<cobelloy> ok - I just keep getting the help instructions ?
<cobelloy> brb
<robotgeek> just paste sudo lshw then
<leafw> robotgeek: what about divx on kubuntu-ppc
<robotgeek> leafw: vlc shud play, it, maybe not divx6 or the newer one
<leafw> ok, good :)
<cobelloy> ok im back - doing lshw now
<nalioth> leafw: ppc development for things is lacking in some areas
<cobelloy> right - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6871
<cobelloy> thats the output
<cobelloy> I have divx movies that play on my daughters imac - ubuntu ppc
<cobelloy> using vlc player
<leafw> nalioth: no wonder, ppc is going to hell soon, since most linxu-ppc are on laptops or high-end G5 (I believE)
<leafw> cobelloy: that's good news
<leafw> there's mplayer-powerpc as well.
<nalioth> leafw: ppc isnt gone yet.
<leafw> nalioth: I know, I run YDL on my big stations.
<leafw> nalioth: and IBM is both supporting linux and developing Power chips.
<robotgeek> leafw: i gave up after dependency hell
<leafw> YDL ?
<nalioth> and apple has not said they are dropping ppc
<nalioth> leafw: yellow dog linux
<leafw> for the laptop it's not worth it.
<nalioth> yellow dog linux = fedora core = redhat = "not on your life"
<charwood> Sorry to beat everyone over the head with this, but I can't find any way to make /dev/dvd exist.
<leafw> nalioth: my point was, I've seen most linux-ppc on apple laptops, and these are going to intel.
<nalioth> leafw: true.
<leafw> nalioth: "not on your life" ?
<nalioth> leafw: i dont have time for RPM-Hell
<robotgeek> cobelloy: lsmod output also, please
<leafw> nalioth: I run very limited amount of packages. YDL is not for desktop
<charwood> nalioth: I suppose since we're on the hallowed grounds of #kubuntu, I can say 'Preach it brother!' / or sister?
<nalioth> charwood: i've used many distros. i find i have much to compare with
<leafw> .by the way: a beatiful desktop: http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/122706main_hurricane_emily1.jpg
<leafw> with the moon hovering over the eye.
<charwood> leafw: Wow.  That's something.
<leafw> charwood: read here http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/hurricane_emily1.html
<cobelloy> right - just consulting tech guy, hng on
<leafw> time to go, cy'll
<robotgeek> cobelloy: i've got to go now, but feel free to ask in #ubuntu as well. good luck
<wsjunior> sup guys, i was thinking about to test kubuntu here. does anybody knows a step-by-step guide to the instalation of the most recent kubuntu? (i mean that one already with kde 3.5 packages)
<nalioth> wsjunior: that version is not ready for production machines
<computinchuck> i'm using the fglrx kernel driver package and having quite a bit of trouble, i can't get direct rendering enabled and it keeps loading agpgart despite specifying it to use the interal agp driver
<wsjunior> nalioth: i'm planning to just test it at my desktop machine..
<manveru> wsjunior: if you're wanting the new version you might get some trouble, it's not quite finished yet (tho it's more stable than some think)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wsjunior about dapper
<cobelloy> OK, im back - looks like I missed robotgeek tho - if anyone else can help tho?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6872
<wsjunior> manveru: are the kde 3.5 packages reasonable stable?
<wsjunior> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> cobelloy: what do you need help with?
<nalioth> wsjunior: define "reasonable"
<manveru> wsjunior: 3.5 is 'reasonable' stable, tho not in combination with dapper, i guess
<wsjunior> manveru: so the best thing would be to get the latest stable kubuntu and just updrage kde packages?!
<manveru> yeah
<manveru> !kde3.5
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<wsjunior> manveru: another question.. i have an ubuntu 5.10 cd here.. is there a way to install it and transform it in kubuntu?
<manveru> hmm, yeah
<wsjunior> manveru: how?
<manveru> just run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<manveru> will download some stuff and install kde/kdm/apps and stuff
<wsjunior> manveru: simple like that?
<manveru> i hope so
<nalioth> wsjunior: ubuntu is simple
<cobelloy> nalioth - I need to configure my ethernet so I can hook the comp up to broadband
<wsjunior> i really love slackware, but i wanna stop doing everything by hands
<wsjunior> i'll install kubuntu right now so. thanks everyone for the help. c ya later
<cobelloy> I have the installation guy here putting the sattelite and router thing in right now
<cobelloy> nalioth - r u still there?
<stevenj> Could someone tell me the easiest way to install Tahoma font
<stevenj> use cab or install font
<cobelloy> steven you should have a fonts folder you can put ttf fonts in
<cobelloy> something like ///:fonts in konk address bar I think
<stevenj> install fonts from systems systems
<stevenj> thanks
<cobelloy> I could B wrong tho
<stevenj> I can take dejuvo fonts anymore
<cobelloy> can anyone help me get my ethernet configured?
<stevenj> cant
<cobelloy> steven - put tahoma here - /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<cobelloy> just copy it from a windows fonts folder
<cobelloy> and it should just work
<cobelloy> you can put any ttf fonts you want in there
<_charwood> How do I enabled Superkaramba stuffs in KDE 3.5?  Isn't it built in?
<stevenj> thanks
<nalioth> cobelloy: yes i'm here
<ejofee> in kde / kcontrol / appearance and themes / [desktop's]  background: when i press the "get new wallpapers" [from the internet] , a window *immediately* pops up on which is written "empty page" (so it won't download any wallpaper). can anybody please help me?
<nalioth> cobelloy: click alt-f2 > kdesu network-admin
<cyne> anyone know how to find which package sendmail is in?
<nalioth> !info sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: (powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent), section universe/mail, is extra. Version: 8.13.4-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 187 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<nalioth> cyne: easy question
<cyne> :P
<cyne> ah. it's in the universe repository that's why i can't find it :P
<cyne> !info universe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cyne about repos
<nalioth> cyne: enable universe and multiverse
<cyne> yes
<nalioth> cyne: you have a PM
<cyne> i had it all setup before but i had to reinstall kubunutu
<nalioth> stay away from non official repos
<cyne> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth> cyne: be wary of all the repos on the bottom of that page
<cyne> ok nalioth
<cyne> thankyou
<LinuxMonk> help i got a major problem
<LinuxMonk> i just installed a program to come to find out it copied the root pw as its own yet i had not changed it to my own yet, so I uninstall the package and now when i try to re-install it wont fully install cause it says it was a previously deselected package. how do I fix this
<crimsun> please provide the full errors on pastebin
<LinuxMonk> there no errors thats the problem
<crimsun> that can't be, otherwise you'd have no issue
<LinuxMonk> ok it installs some of the files but not all, i get no error, is there a way to tell the install system that it was never installed in the first place
<blackflag> I have a question to the network profis
<blackflag> Is it okay to do IP-aliasing on routers?
<blackflag> is that a good design?
<blackflag> Or is it better to have only one IP on the interfaces?
<blackflag> cause someone tell me
<blackflag> IP-aliasing is a bad design and breaks broadcasting
<blackflag> that was totally new to me
<blackflag> never heard that before
<blackflag> so, someone is here how can tell something about?
<_DOddo> Hi! I have the stranges problem when attempting to install mozilla firefox, can someone please help me?
<blackflag> what is the problem?
<_DOddo> blackflag: ive downloadet the program from their website, untared the file, but i can't run the firefox file without being sudo, and ./firefox just opens the browser window
<blackflag> Why you dont use adept to install or manually in console?
<blackflag> apt-get install firefox
<_DOddo> blackflag: when i apt-get the file it seems to install correctly but when i try to run the file, it loads for a while but it doesn't run
<blackflag> okay, it is a good idea to start firefox in console
<blackflag> go in bash and type onlay firefox
<_DOddo> blackflag: nothing happens when I do that, except the program loads for a while...
<blackflag> may be is it a good idea to begin from new
<blackflag> in that caases I install "synaptic" cause here here you can remove all cons..
<blackflag> configs^
<blackflag> after that you can install firefox new in synaptic
<blackflag> all should run now
<_DOddo> blackflag:okay  ill give it a try =)
<blackflag> okay , tell when you are succesfull or not
<_DOddo> blackflag: 'kay
<blackflag> ?
<blackflag> forgott something
<blackflag> have you set your apt to a server in internet?
<blackflag> to get the files?
<blackflag> "apt-setup" ?point to a server near you
<blackflag> and try the installation
<_DOddo> blackflag: apt-setup okay ill try that
<blackflag> have you done this?
<quangdungx> hi, i want use unicode in kubuntu
<quangdungx> can you help me?
<doddo> blackflag: nah it still wont work properly
<blackflag> okay , we try step by step
<doddo> blackflag: okay
<blackflag> go to console
<doddo> done
<blackflag> type "sudo -s"
<blackflag> enter your password
<doddo> done
<blackflag> okay now: "apt-setup"
<blackflag> a blue screen appear
<quangdungx> what are you doing?
<doddo> blackflag: done
<blackflag> now you should be able to select access via cdrom, ftp, http...
<blackflag> right?
<doddo> right
<blackflag> choose ftp
<blackflag> select a server near your country or in your country
<doddo> okay and country should be sweden for me as i am in sweden.
<doddo> blackflag: okay now i apt-get update or?
<blackflag> you can do that
<blackflag> just do be shure
<doddo> blackflag: okay done =)
<blackflag> okay, " apt-get install firefox"
<blackflag> what is going on?
<doddo> its installing ..
<doddo> blackflag: nah it still wont run!
<blackflag> you are in console?
<doddo> yup
<blackflag> it could be that you need the package "mozilla-firefox"
<blackflag> so try " apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<doddo> blackflag: i give it a try
<ejofee> in kde / kcontrol / appearance and themes / [desktop's]  background: when i press the "get new wallpapers" [from the internet] , a window *immediately* pops up on which is written "empty page" (so it won't download any wallpaper). can anybody please help me?
<doddo> blackflag: still doesn't work
<blackflag> what you are doing?
<blackflag> try  in console "firefox"
<doddo> blackflag: apt-get install mozilla firefox and in console "firefox" doesnt work
<blackflag> okay we go over synaptic
<blackflag> type "synaptic"
<doddo> okay ive started synaptic
<blackflag> search for firefox
<doddo> okay
<blackflag> ohh try typing firfox without the""
<doddo> done
<doddo> okay
<blackflag> now you see if its installed
<blackflag> if not, select the packages aou need and install it
<doddo> it says that it is
<blackflag> okay then try typing again firefox
<blackflag> without the "
<blackflag> do it as normal user
<doddo> nothing happened this time either, i do not get an error msg and the program doesnt launch
<blackflag> is firefox in KDE menu > Internet ?
<doddo> nope
<blackflag> okay you have a console open as a normal user
<blackflag> if not open it
<blackflag> and try typing again firefox
<blackflag> is this dont run
<blackflag> ls /usr/bin
<blackflag> and look if firefox is there
<doddo__> ok
<blackflag> firefox is in ?
<doddo__> yeah it is there
<doddo__> yep
<doddo__> in /usr/bin i have a firefox file
<blackflag> is it executable?
<blackflag> ls -l
<blackflag> you can try typing in console /usr/bin/firfox
<doddo__> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 2006-01-10 08:50 firefox -> ../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<blackflag> okay try /usr/bin/firefox
<doddo__> it says there's no such file or cataloge
<viviersf> erm
<blackflag> that can not be
<doddo__> ah i spelled it wrong
<blackflag> you say it is in there
<blackflag> check if you type correctly
<doddo__> yep its cyan
<doddo__> blackflag: same it wont start!
<blackflag> may be it a permission thing
<blackflag> go in console
<blackflag> as root
<blackflag> sudo -s
<blackflag> and try again /usr/bin/firefox
<doddo__> okay
<doddo__> cannot open display. should i try to chown firefox?
<blackflag> yes
<doddo__> ..same result; nothing happened
<blackflag> okay , I woul recommend that you remove all firoxes with synaptic
<blackflag> and installing again with synaptic
<doddo__> okay im removing all firefoxes
<doddo__> and installing...
<doddo__> naah it still doesnt run :/
<ejofee> dapper will use xorg 6.9 or xorg 7.0?
<blackflag> tell me what you are doing
<ejofee> nothing, i just want to know
<ejofee> i don't use dapper yet
<doddo__> blackflag i installed it with synaptic and then i ran console and wrote "firefox" without ""
<blackflag> try th whole path: /usr/bin/firefox
<doddo__> blackflag: same result ..
<doddo__> blackflag: do i need "firefox-dev" ?
<blackflag> you have an error msg?
<blackflag> no
<doddo__> blackflag: nah no error message
<blackflag> what happens?
<doddo__> blackflag:  nothing at all
<s_spiff> hello pppl
<blackflag> that can not be
<s_spiff>  just got my 5 CD set of Ubuntu!
<s_spiff>  by mail!
<doddo__> blackflag: doddo@puh:/usr/bin$ /usr/bin/firefox
<doddo__> blackflag: doddo@puh:/usr/bin$
<doddo__> blackflag: thats what happens
<rjb> hello #kubuntu
<rjb> got a question: how do i stop kscd from popping up when an audio cd is inserted?
<blackflag> okay, try kbuildsycoca in concole
<s_spiff> rjb, check out its preferences, may have a option for it
<blackflag> doddo^
<doddo__> blackflag: as sudo or as regular user?
<blackflag> or try a reboot
<blackflag> as user
<doddo__> kbuildsycoca: ERROR creating database '/var/tmp/kdecache-doddo/ksycoca'
<blackflag> doddo: and as root?
<rjb> s_spiff: indeed there is an `autoplay' option, but unchecking it seems to have no effect
<s_spiff>  umm... did u try the wiki for anything on it rjb?
<Dreamless> Hey i have a problem i get this when i try to run Kdevdesigner: QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap
<Dreamless> im using the fglrx driver..
<doddo__> blackflag: i get a lot of warning messages and Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-doddo" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<blackflag> okay, th en I would look who is the owner of that file
<blackflag> It should you
<rjb> s_spiff: nuthinn found
<doddo__> blackflag:  who should be the owner?
<blackflag> you, the user
<doddo__> blackflag: it is now. i changed it
<blackflag> both. user and group?
<blackflag> then run again as user kbuildsycoca
<doddo__> blackflag: IT WORKS NOW thanks a lot
<blackflag> okay :-)
<doddo__> blackflag:  thanks for letting me waste your time like that :-)
<blackflag> its okay
<blackflag> sometimes I have questions too
<blackflag> and that was Internet and Linux make it great
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<blackflag> and the people who helping and using it
<doddo__> blackflag: absolutely
<blackflag> and how is the wheater in sweden?
<blackflag> cold
<blackflag> ?
<doddo__> blackflag: i dont know ive stayed inside but yesturday it was quite cold and they where removing snow from the roofs so you had to walk in the middle of the street
<blackflag> nice, walking with ski's?
<doddo__> blackflag: something like that %) How's the weather where you are from?
<blackflag> Iam from germany its cold and grey, no snow here
<doddo__> blackflag: i see germany, its quite nice there?
<doddo__> except for the weather
<blackflag> its okay, could be better! how everywhere
<rjb> duh, doesn't anyone know how to disable kscd autostarting ?
<doddo__> okay =)
<doddo__> blackflag: i have another question for you; how do i chown all the files in a directory?
<rjb> chown user:group *
<rjb> chown -R ... to work down subdirectories
<blackflag> have a look to man chown
<doddo__> rjb: thanx
<rjb> oh & another q: howto customize kdm login screen in kubuntu?
<rjb> the kdm setting module that usually does it in kde doesn't seem to work
<cplusplus> hi
<cplusplus> whats the difference between live and intall cd?
<Tm_T> livecd=you run system from cd without installing anything
<ilba7r> live cd for testing. It does not install anything on hard disk but you run the operating system from the cd
<rjb> wow. are there no kubuntu users with a clue hanging out here?
<rjb> too bad. CU
<moty> Hi, new with kubuntu...
<ilba7r> hi moty
<moty> which debian repo's can be used with kubuntu breezy
<ilba7r> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<moty> but those r not debian repositories?
<ilba7r> moty it is not advisable to add debian for ubunttu rules diff a little from deb
<ilba7r> moty some packages work fine some might break your sys
<moty> yea i know
<moty> i just wants some debs that for some reason ubuntu still havent got them
<wsjunior> hello guys, i've just installed kubuntu 5.10 and i'd like to upgrade kde to 3.5. does anybody can tell how to do that?
* s_spiff is back (gone 00:48:19)
<moty> ok and what about firefox 1.5 deb? is there any?
<ilba7r> !FF15
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, ilba7r
<ilba7r> !FIREFIX
<ubotu> ilba7r: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<ilba7r> !ff 1.5
<ubotu> ilba7r: No idea
<moty> ha?
<ilba7r> there is a page on the wiki
<ilba7r> !ff
<ubotu> ilba7r: What?
<cplusplus> but i think you can install all from livecd or no?
<moty> so is there any?
<ilba7r> motty firefox can not be installed without breaking some packages for servers
<ilba7r> let me search the link on how to instal it on your pc
<moty> so the answer is not there arent
<cplusplus> ilba7r install cd right?
<ilba7r> nope there is one for dapper not for breezy
<moty> well i use breezy
<ilba7r> cplusplus, you need the install cd to install ubontu
<moty> so its still no
<moty> wonder why
<ilba7r> !firefox
<moty> the same with debain based distro's
<cplusplus> ilba7r but at gentoo i used live cd to install the system!?
<ilba7r> !firefox
<moty> allways 2 years behind
<cplusplus> hm...maybe because i downloaded all packages from internet?
<ilba7r> t1tell moty about firefox
<ilba7r> !tell moty about firefox
<ilba7r> at last
<ilba7r> fffffffffff
<ilba7r> moty you can just download the tar from firefox and run it directly
<moty> so guys i'm really confused in here
<moty> r there any 1.5 firefox debs?
<ilba7r> moty there is an explanation on distrowatch by the backport guys on why not it is risky to even backport firefox 1.5 on breezy
<moty> ok i see
<moty> ok and another one...
<moty> what about some eye candies like taskbarc2 kbfx and such r there any debs?
<moty> for breezy
<ilba7r> moty i do not know. you can try synaptic or ubotu
<ilba7r> !info kbfx
<moty> there is no one on ubuntu
<ilba7r> so type it as i did !info and then package name ubotu will search the package list for you
<ilba7r> moty if it is not there you can request it be added to drapper
<ilba7r> sorry dapper now i will be away continue watching my movie take care
<Dreamless> Hey i have a problem i get this when i try to run Kdevdesigner: QPainter::begin: Cannot paint null pixmap is there any way i can upgrade kde and might get the problem to go away?
<moty> 3 years with linux 1.5 with gentoo and i can clearly say there aint not even one distro that can forfill my needs
<jose> hi all
<jose> i hope someone can help me with my wireless because i'm getting crazy :D
<brosiooz> anyone known if exist a c/c++ compilator for windows mobile 2005 for pda ?
<keithalexander> has anyone got speedtouch workin on kubuntu-ppc?
<lotusnet> haiiii
<jose> hi
<ilba7r> jose i might help a little
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
* s_spiff is back (gone 00:00:02)
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> Isn't it possible to copy a file tree over another one without replacing folders?
<m0ns00n> I tried Krusader now
<m0ns00n> I'm copying a folder "contrib/" over another folder "contrib/" to add files to the folder
<m0ns00n> But KDE wants to replace that folder entirely
<m0ns00n> Is there another way?
<ilba7r> m0ns00n, try rsync
<m0ns00n> rsync?
<m0ns00n> Why on earth?
<ilba7r> i guess you are trying to syncornize both folders right
<m0ns00n> Then I could prolly use copy -R
<m0ns00n> Sure
<m0ns00n> but with GUI
<m0ns00n> KDE can't copy file trees?
<ilba7r> do not know a gui one
<m0ns00n> LOL
<m0ns00n> hehe
<m0ns00n> The KDE developers can't use the GUI they developed much then
<m0ns00n> =)
<ilba7r> am not a developer just a user like you
<m0ns00n> I know
<m0ns00n> It's just annoying
<m0ns00n> One of the few
<dipnlik> m0ns00n: you could enter the 1st contrib folder, select all, copy, enter the 2nd contrib then paste :)
<m0ns00n> Wel
<m0ns00n> There are other subfolders
<m0ns00n> in the folder I am copying and the source
<dipnlik> hm
<m0ns00n> which are the same with different files
<ilba7r> rsync is just oneliner much faster
<ilba7r> let me give you the syntax
<m0ns00n> I should file a bug report "wishlist"
<dipnlik> if they are the same, then rsync! :D
<m0ns00n> hogne@utvikling:~/Desktop$ rsync contrib aros/contrib
<m0ns00n> skipping directory contrib
<ilba7r> rsync -avzog <source> <destination>
<m0ns00n> oki
<ilba7r> make a copy beofre you use it then experiment with it
<ilba7r> zog will preserve ownership
<dipnlik> m0ns00n: you can always use -n on rsync for it to not commit any changes
<dipnlik> m0ns00n: so you can get sure it is doing the right things
<m0ns00n> Don't you agree that there should be an option to KDE to use this when copying folders?
<m0ns00n> In addition to link?
<m0ns00n> Perhaps there are already
<m0ns00n> I haven't checked kde-look/apps
<m0ns00n> It's very often that I need this functionality, and it's faster if it would work in a gui
<Krishnautix> hey I installed ipmsg, i wanna know, how to get that thing in my menu?
<thegladiator> kde 3.5 is not stable ?
<thegladiator> beep beep
<Hobbsee> it's reasonably stable - some people have problems, some dont
<thegladiator> i am having  few problems as well
<thegladiator> like when I open settings , I might not see the apply button
<wsjunior> which is the prefix to compile new programs for kde?
<wsjunior> kde-config --prefix tells me /usr
<thegladiator> when I open system settings I cant see apply button!
<wsjunior> but i get an error like "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed...."
<Hobbsee> wsjunior: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-devel
<wsjunior> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<thegladiator> karamba is very cool
<Hobbsee> it is :_
<Hobbsee> *:)
<wsjunior> Hobbsee: it doesn't exists... :( is that the right name?
<Hobbsee> oops!
<Hobbsee> kde-devel
<wsjunior> :)
<wsjunior> Hobbsee: it seems that this package depends on other kde4 packages..
<Hobbsee> wsjunior: yes, and the problem?
<wsjunior> kdelibs4-dev and libkonq4-dev
<wsjunior> well..
<mvv> Hi guys, is there a common way to check a revision number of an already compiled app?
<Hobbsee> mvv: appname --version
<Hobbsee> usually works
<Hobbsee> if it's in the repos, apt-cache show
<wsjunior> Hobbsee: isn't there any problems since i'm using kde 3.5?
<mvv> Hobbsee: i am sorry, i meant a SVN version
<Hobbsee> wsjunior: it should be fine
<Hobbsee> mvv: no clue then, sorry
<mvv> Hobbsee: aight, thanks anyway :)
<wsjunior> too much complication just to compile a simple program, but i'll try
<ja> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<ja> when I logout of GNOME (running in gdm) I have the option of hibernating my laptop but when I use KDE (running on kdm) I only have the option to end current session, reboot or shutdown.  How can I hibernate from KDE?
<Hobbsee> ja: the klaptop demon at the bottom corner of your scren
<ja> Hobbsee: Thanks :-)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<wifi-pulubi> help
<wifi-pulubi> my kubuntu setup disabled 2 nic cards, error uccurs when i enable it
<wifi-pulubi> i want to setup pppoe on one of the nic
<dec0ding> is there any additional ISO to download for people that use Kubuntu without Internet access?
<burepe> I am trying to use qtorrent, but it won't show up in the menu and when I start the gui from the command line I can't see how to change the ports. Any suggestions?
<mase> !webcam
<ubotu> methinks webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<burepe> !qtorrent
<ubotu> burepe: I give up, what is it?
<burepe> !ktorrent
<ubotu> [ktorrent]  a KDE bittorrent client. It is available in breezy/universe, while the latest version is available in breezy-backports/universe.
<mase> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<mase> how do i fix this
<ninapina> !firefox
<ninapina> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ninapina> hmm. no firefox 1.5 .deb via apt?
<Hobbsee> no
<nase> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ninapina> so (k)ubuntu does not offer an apt-get'able .deb for firefox 1.5?? that's really poor!! probably the most used app of all!?!
<nase> you can just download the latest  .deb and install it
<kkathman> ninapina: in fact, (k)ubuntu does have an apt-getable for firefox just not the most recent release
<nase> Could not connect to mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl:80 (64.5.53.83)
<nase> can anyone else connect to it?
<kkathman> ninapina: this of course, makes sense. Like, most distros, people working on ubuntu are volunteers and when getting the most recent version of FF1.5 in this case is so easy, its rather stupid to spend resources to create a deb.
<jorik> how can i have the text under the icons on my dekstop be white ?
<ninapina> kkathman - so you saying that it is more sensible that each and every user of firefox install manually, rather than one .deb is created and install automagically whenever one updates the rest of the system? sounds very non-community like to me - and very individualised - but that is not to say that i don't appreciate that there is a lot of voluntary effort.
<kkathman> ninapina: in the case of firefox, yes
<kkathman> for crying out loud, you downolad it and untar it, create a symlink and your done...not rocket science
<nase> mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl not working for me..
<nase> does it work for anyone?
<kkathman> works for me nase
<nase> wtf... why doesnt it work here
<kkathman> i dunno
<nase> also
<nase> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<nase> why do i keep getting this
<nase> i already have linux-kernel-headers installed
<nase> any ideas? :/
<kkathman> nase you probably need to update using Adept, then do a dist-upgrade on breezy, since the current linux kernel is 2.6.12-10
<nase> alright
<nase> full upgrade on adept?
<kkathman> nase, well anything that shows it needs upgrading :)
<crystufer> Hey, what would I do to solve a printer issue?
<nase> throw it at the wall
<crystufer> The printer just stopped working.
<kkathman> crystufer: anything done to the system between the time it last worked?
<crystufer> Yeah. I installed a bunch of stuff.
<crystufer> SunJava, Limewire, gtkpod, amule, bittorent
<kkathman> crystufer: is it a direct connect printer or through cups to another printer?
<crystufer> cups to a directly connected printer.
<kkathman> crystufer: ok, first I'd remove the printer completely, reboot, then add the printer back and see if that doesnt solve the problem.
<nase> kkathman,  how will i remove the previous kernel from GRUB and all after i install the new one?
<crystufer> Anything I should try after that, or should I just return?
<kkathman> nase:  you dont have to remove the kernel from GRUB, one of the beauties of (k)ubuntu is that when a new kernel is installed it automatically updates the GRUB for you.
<kkathman> nase just download the updates, and do a dist-upgrade through sudo apt-get
<nase> yes..
<nase> well
<nase> adept is installing it for me
<nase> o_O
<kkathman> there are alot of upgrades today for some reason :)
<nase> but i mean
<nase> leave the OLD kernel off grub
<nase> and my HD
<nase> only leave the new one
<kkathman> nase the dist-upgrade I believe does this automatically...I've never had to manually adjust my GRUB for a kernel upgrade
<ganymed> hallo.
<kkathman> hi ganymed :)
<ganymed> i would like to write from windows to a linux partition. does anybody know whether and how can do that
<ganymed> ?
<ganymed> or is there an easy and SAVE way to write to ntfs in linux?
<dec0ding> is there any additional ISO to download for people that use Kubuntu without Internet access?
<kkathman> ganymed: you can copy from windows to a linux partition just fine
<dec0ding> is there any additional ISO to download for people that use Kubuntu without Internet access?
<kkathman> dec0ding: not at present
<karlwrk> ganymed: captive is allegedly working well and reliably
<ganymed> no. then the reverse
<dec0ding> damn
<karlwrk> also, there's kernel option for ntfs write that claims it is reliable
<ganymed> either i copy from win to lin in windows or the reverse in linux... i just want to avoid using fat32 :)
<sps_br> hi all! need some help here, my "us_intl" keyboard option is gone in kde, anyone have the same problem?
<ganymed> and i want to have the /home partition there... so it should be really "linux-proof"
<karlwrk> it might just have a different name, have you tried system settings->regional and accesibility?
<thegladiator> ADEPT is crashing after every install/upgrade that I do . what could be the cause of this ? it does till the last stage seemingly of the installation , and closes all by itself ! and kde signals a crash . I am using kde 3.5 using #kubuntu-dektop package
<karlwrk> you want to have /home on ntfs?
<karlwrk> who are you trying to protect from whom?
<thegladiator> can someone enlighten me about adept crashing every now and then ?
<thegladiator> i mean after installation  only ?
<karlwrk> adept is just buggy, best I can tell :)
<ganymed> i need to have win and linux on one pc... and i wanna use a /home dir that is on a separat partition, that can be accessed from windows (r/w)...
<thegladiator> karlwrk, have you felt it also ?
<kkathman> thegladiator: I can tell you its never crashed on me since I installed
<thegladiator> kkathman, :(
<karlwrk> it crashed on me about 5 timss in the first 2 days
<kkathman> thegladiator: you can, of course, use other methods
<thegladiator> its crashing on me after installation
<thegladiator> yes . i have synaptic
<sps_br> can someone help? my "us_intl" keyboard option is gone in kde 3.5
<thegladiator> the one I prefer
<karlwrk> it's a much nicer browser than apt-cache search
<thegladiator> shud install kynaptic i guess
<karlwrk> sps_br: did you try my suggestion?
<kkathman> synaptic should work, or just the apt-get system
* s_spiff is away: I'm busy..doin something..something...
<sps_br> karlwrk: its not there anymore, it was called "us with deadkeys"
<kkathman> sps_br:  K-menu, System Settings, Regional&Accessibility, Keyboard Layouts
<karlwrk> so it was there?
<sps_br> karlwrk: it was b4 upgrade to kde 3.5
<sps_br> karlwrk: i am running kanotix now (dual boot kanotix/kubuntu) same problem after kde 3.5 upgrade
<sps_br> karlwrk: don't know if its caused by kde 3.5 or xorg 6.9
<karlwrk> my only thought would be that it has changed it's name
<karlwrk> you upgr5aded xorg as well?
<sps_br> karlwrk: yes, i did
<sps_br> karlwrk: hehe, in kubuntu and kanotix, so i dont know the cause
<ismail> hi all
<kkathman> Im not 100% sure that kde3.5 and xorg 7 are in sync :)
<thegladiator> has any one checked out the system settings in KDE 3.5 ?
<ismail> i m trying to setup kdm theme manager
<ismail> but i cant
<kkathman> I know, for a fact, that kde3.5 is out of sync with many apps
<thegladiator> there seems  to be some major bugs in kde 3.5 system setting
<crystufer> Okay, so I can't get my printer going again. Every time I start the printer it looks like it's working, but then as soon as I send it a job, it shows it not working.
<kkathman> crystufer: can you print a test page?
<crystufer> Nope.
<ismail> how can i change my theme
<ismail> :'((
<kkathman> jsmail systemsettings, appearance
<crystufer> ismail start>system settings
<crystufer> appearance
<crystufer> theme manager
<ganymed> have to go. thx and ciao
<ismail> i dont have theme manager
<crystufer> Are you using kubuntu?
<ismail> yes
<kkathman> crystufer: you went through the printer wizard in the systemsettings?
<ismail> 64 bit
<crystufer> Then you have theme manager.
<crystufer> kkathman: Yes.
<ismail> no really
<Prozac> how do i setup a user-defined identd?
<thegladiator> can someone using kde 3.5 please help me by checking out a bug ?
<crystufer> ismail it might not be in that menu. Try using the konquerer system settings menu.
<thegladiator> on kde 3.5 please open ---> K panel ---> systm settings
<ismail> ok
<thegladiator> open system settings menu and click on appearance
<thegladiator> someone?
<ismail> ok
<ismail> then
<crystufer> thegladiator: I'm working on it.
<kkathman> crystufer: what does the system show as the address to your printer
<thegladiator> crystufer, isnt that a bug ?
<crystufer> parallel:/dev/lp0
<crystufer> thegladiator: I don't see anything.
<thegladiator> crystufer, you dont see no bugs do you mean?
<ismail> i m looking system settins for 3 days
<kkathman> crystufer: hmm, but didnt you tell me that it was on another computer on the network?
<ismail> i m gettig crayz
<crystufer> I mean I don't know what I'm looking for, thegladiator. But if I resize I get problems.
<kkathman> ismail:  alt-f2  type systemsettings
<thegladiator> crystufer, resizing is what I am talking about
<crystufer> kkathman: No, it's on mine, but I'm using the cupsd.
<thegladiator> crystufer, when U resize the background window overlaps or somrthing correct ?
<kkathman> crystufer: oh ok, I just misunderstood
<thegladiator> crystufer, isnt that the nature of the problem ?
<ismail> kkathman there is no
<crystufer> thegladiator: No, when I resize, it shows the system settings menu.
<crystufer> And I can't use the back button. I've been using the konquerer menu.
<crystufer> Way more usable.
<thegladiator> exactly thats the problem I am having as well , you cant press apply as well , no ?
<kkathman> ismail:  you have a some major problems then I'd say
<thegladiator> like the apply button etc is missing , when you resize u see the setting menu
<kkathman> ismail: did you install from a CD or upgrade?
<thegladiator> correct crystufer ?
<ismail> install from a cd
<crystufer> thegladiator: I'd just open konquerer and use that system menu. You are correct. Big bug.
<kkathman> ismail: kubuntu CD ?
<ismail> yes
<thegladiator> Big Big Bug . hope they resolve it next tie atleaset . You can use knqueror or kcontrol directly
<crystufer> kkathman: So I tried that reboot thing. Didn't work.
<crystufer> And I think cupsd is still running, because the jobs show up on my tray, but no printing occurs.
<ismail> i open kcontrol
<kkathman> ismail:  I wonder if you could hit alt-f2 and type   kate /etc/apt/sources.list   and then cut and paste the contents to paste.ubuntu-nl.org please.
<ismail> then i changed it
<crystufer> Paste bin!!!!
<crystufer> !paste
<ubotu> hmm... paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<crystufer> sorry, easily excited.
<crystufer> So you don't know any solution for me, kkathman?
<kkathman> crystufer: not offhand no.
<crystufer> Know a route I could go to find it?
<ismail> anyway thanks for help
<ismail> i have to go
<kkathman> crystufer: it sounds as if maybe your printer isnt being recognized, driverwise
<crystufer> I'd say that the problem might have something to do with the cupsd, but I don't know how to fix such a thing. Is there a way to re-install cups as though it were a fresh install?
<kkathman> crystufer: what kind of printer is it?
<crystufer> HP Deskjet 842 C. I'm using the foomatic hpjis driver, whatever that is. It is definitely supported, and it used to work fine.
<kkathman> crystufer:  thats what I have actually
<kkathman> crystufer: see if this helps:  http://www.linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html
<crystufer> Wow.
<crystufer> You have the same printer?
<kkathman> yep
<crystufer> What are the odds?
<maze> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<crystufer> (rhetorical)
<maze> i have kernel headers installed
<kkathman> except mine is on a windows machine on my network and I use cups to printer to it
<maze> but keep getting that
<kkathman> maze: are you getting any other errors??  Like directory errors...not being able to access for instance?
<maze> no
<maze> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build SUBDIRS=/home/mase/spca5xx-20060101 CC=cc modules
<maze> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<maze> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<kkathman> maze: have you downloaded and upgraded to the new kernel?
<maze> yes
<kkathman> did you do a dist-upgrade?
<maze> yes
<kkathman> can you verify that this directory does not exist?
<maze> it doesnt
<kkathman> i'd say that your -10 install failed then
<maze> uh no
<kkathman> maze: can you please type uname -a and check your kernel version
<maze> i had the same error on the old kernel
<maze> Linux logic 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Thu Dec 22 11:37:10 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<kkathman> ahhhh 686
<kkathman> oops
<maze> ?
<kkathman> ah never mind sorry
<kkathman> maze are you trying to do an install of a WPA ?
<maze> whats an WPA
<maze> its a webcam driver
<kkathman> ie a wireless
<kkathman> I see only one reference to that error in Google and it had to do with a wireless with WPA
<kkathman> maze: on my system, all the kernel modules, etc are in that directory
<maze> shrug
<kkathman> so there's something definitely very wrong
<crystufer> Hey, what's the command for looking at all my devices?
<snaggle> Hey! I have a problem, i just installed Kubuntu to my Fujitsu/Siemens D Amilo 8830 laptop. But i cant get my laptop screen to work, i have to use an external screen. Anyone know what the problem is. I am new to linux
<maze> lsusb?
<karlwrk> lspci too
<crystufer> snaggle, I'd say that your problem is similar to the one I had with this computer.
<crystufer> I couldn't get my monitor to show more than 800x600
<snaggle> well i dont get anything on my screen when i boot up. So i have to use my Samsung tft-screen. Do you know how i can get my laptop screen to work?
<crystufer> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<crystufer> This help me out. You will need to gather all the information about your laptops display setup first though.
<kkathman> crystufer: did that link I sent you on cups help at all?
<crystufer> Not really.
<crystufer> But I'm not done looking through it.
<thegladiator> whats the best image viewing program for kde ?
<thegladiator> kwickshow ?
<thegladiator> please name it so that I can install
<thegladiator> i installed kubuntu-dekstop
<thegladiator> on ubuntu
<thegladiator> someone please ?
<kkathman> thegladiator: I think there are several already in your graphics menu under k-menu
<apokryphos> thegladiator: it depends on what you want
<thegladiator> there are but I didnt like gwenview
<apokryphos> digiKam and gwenview are both very good
<thegladiator> is it ?
<apokryphos> yes
<kkathman> thegladiator: just try them and see which one you like
<kkathman> if you dont, uninstall them
<thegladiator> its taking more than a split second to load the image of 1600 size
<thegladiator> its the normal speed ?
<apokryphos> thegladiator: on digikam?
<apokryphos> I've noticed that it's incredibly quick
<thegladiator> digiKam ?
<thegladiator> i will try that
<apokryphos> with my graphics card I can't click over fast enough before it regenerates the images :P
<thegladiator> heh e
<apokryphos> it has a lot of other really nice/handy things too
<ice> does anyone have vmware installed ?
<sps_br> anyone using us_intl keyboard layout and kde 3.5?
<ice> having problems with it
<dec0ding> hello, I am coordinator of a Lug in my town and we are supporting Kubuntu as primary OS that we advice the members of using...we should add logo of Kubuntu on our website, what do u recommend to put?
<dec0ding> which logo I mean
<apokryphos> dec0ding: there's the svg source on the Kubuntu wiki entry
<apokryphos> (of the Kubuntu logo, that is)
<dec0ding> ah
<apokryphos> dec0ding: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<dec0ding> thanks
<dec0ding> we are neighbours u know, I suppose
<apokryphos> actually, it was moved to here: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<apokryphos> dec0ding: we are? :)
<dec0ding> your name tells you are from Greece?
<dec0ding> I am from your north neighbouring country ;)
<Blippe> xorg goes nuts and starts using 20%+ (from 2-3) anytime i start a gnome-app (or xmms) (using kde3.5 from kubuntu packages), is this a fluke or something known?
<apokryphos> dec0ding: Greek, but living in England =)
<Blippe> three gnome-apps quickly makes xorg use more than 60%
<dec0ding> apokryphos: ahh Yas ou
<Jrwa> hi there from spain
<Blippe> (of cpu)
<Jrwa> I've just upgraded to dapper, and I've got a problem with locales. Is that because of the unestable or can it be fixed right now?
<apokryphos> dec0ding: Yia :). Bulgaria?
<dec0ding> apokryphos: Macedonia
<apokryphos> Jrwa: unstable
<apokryphos> ah, ok; cool :)
* dec0ding hides
<dec0ding> ahh it is cool :))
<apokryphos> dec0ding: good to hear that you decided to u se Kubuntu :)
* dec0ding goes out
<dec0ding> hehe
<dec0ding> well we like KDE and Kubuntu is the best KDE Desktop OS we have tested here
<Jrwa> apokryphos, any hint on when is it being fixed? I just can't type accents on KDE apps
<apokryphos> Jrwa: not really; dapper is unstable and broken; really not recommended that you use it, and certainly not so early in the running.
<Jrwa> ok, just wanted to know that. thanks ^^
<thegladiator> am I connected ?
<apokryphos> no
<thegladiator> :(
<thegladiator> google is not loading
<[1] darkmatter> hi, can a complete linux newbie ask for help here? :D
<nalioth> [1] darkmatter: no you cannot.
<[1] darkmatter> argh :(
<apokryphos> [1] darkmatter: unfortunately not.
<apokryphos> [1] darkmatter: we're kidding :)
<apokryphos> we are here to help 8)
<[1] darkmatter> yeah I know :D
<nalioth> [1] darkmatter: unfortunately complete newbies can't find their way here, so you must not be one
<[1] darkmatter> I said I was new to linux, not to the internet :p
<[1] darkmatter> anyway...so I'm totally new, I installed a dual-boot winxp/kubuntu today...but I can't get any internet from kubuntu, I'm in xp right now
<[1] darkmatter> during the install, I just installed the same IP, gateway, name servers etc. as the tcp/ip settings in winXp
<apokryphos> how do you connect to the Internet?
<[1] darkmatter> and when I try to fool around with the network settings thingy, I find that the settings for the ethernet card are disabled. the window says I should click "Administrator Mode", but I do so, and I input my password, but afterthat it's still disabled
<[1] darkmatter> I have a DSL connection
<apokryphos> router?
<[1] darkmatter> this machine connects directly to the modem thingy my DSL provider gave me
* apokryphos has zero knowledge of connecting with anything other than a router :-O
<[1] darkmatter> lol oh well, tnx anyway :D
<trappist> [1] darkmatter: once you enter your password you should be able to configure your network device.  you're sure you entered the correct password?
<[1] darkmatter> yeap, it's the same password as the login one right?
<trappist> and using the same settings winxp uses should work
<trappist> yes
<[1] darkmatter> I'm sure it's correct...and I tried it several times
<trappist> you get your ip via dhcp, or it's static?
<[1] darkmatter> static
<trappist> well you could do it manually
<[1] darkmatter> I don't really know what DHCP is :p
<[1] darkmatter> I should read up on this stuff
<trappist> sudo ifconfig eth0 <ip>
<trappist> sudo route add default gw <default gateway ip>
<trappist> add "nameserver <nameserver ip>" to /etc/resolv.conf
<trappist> and you should be up
<[1] darkmatter> thanks, I'll try it later :D
<trappist> long-term of course we want the kde interface to work, but if you can get online in linux it'll be easier for us to help you from there
<[1] darkmatter> although the settings should be already the same ones as xp...maybe I missed a digit or something
<trappist> to check, run ifconfig to see your ip, route -n to see your default gateway, and cat /etc/resolv.conf to see your nameserver(s)
<[1] darkmatter> thanks...I'll print this out for later...can't reboot to kubuntu for a while as I'm waiting on some downloads :D
<[1] darkmatter> thanks a lot :D
<trappist> np
<Blippe> what is cat short for?
<trappist> concatenate
<Blippe> I think i need a lexicon...
<jorik> or append
<trappist> cat isn't short for append :)
<trappist> concatenate is probably in the top 10 best words ever
<Blippe> so about my xorg problem, is it just my setup, or have others reported it?
<trappist> Blippe: well I get the same behavior running dual-head with two instances of kde - you're running two heavy, arguably bloated desktops when you run a gnome app in kde
<Blippe> i see...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Blippe about cli
<Blippe> lovely advace!
<Blippe> advice
<dices> hello everyone, anyone knows how to install kiosktool in kubuntu ?
<Elsan_> How does OSS-ALSA emulation work? Can I hear multiple sounds including from an OSS app?
<Riddell> dices: sudo apt-get install kiosktool
<Riddell> dices: it also needs a root password set
<Riddell> Elsan_: alsa drivers have an OSS compatibility layer
<Riddell> Elsan_: it depends on the driver if it can accept multiple inputs
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by Riddell
<Elsan_> Riddell: I configured my computer ot hear multiple sounds, I can watch a movie with Kaffeine and listen to music with AmaroK...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<dices> Riddell: does that work if i am installing kubuntu from ubuntu ?
<Elsan_> Skype, Flashplayer and my NES/SNES emulators use OSS so I can't listen to music at the same time
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Well done raphink on membership | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<Riddell> dices: yes, but you need to enable universe
<ninnghizidha> How can i get Flash working in Konqueror 3.5?
<ninnghizidha> it works in firefox, but not in konqueor...
<Elsan_> ninnghizidha: Do you have firefox installed? If so you can install flashplayer-mozilla
<Elsan_> Go in Konqueror's configuration menu... (I don't what it is in English)
* ninnghizidha enters the settings.
<Elsan_> Go to External Modules(dunno what it is in english)
* ninnghizidha enters the tab "plugins"
<Elsan_> Do you use Firefox1.0 or your own 1.5?
<ninnghizidha> firefox 1.0x
<ninnghizidha> the one that came with ubuntu
<Elsan_> Ok
<Elsan_> you should see a small list at the bottom
* ninnghizidha sees the tiny list
<Elsan_> I move /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins at the top
<Elsan_> Then click the "Search for plugins" button
<dices> Riddell: universe enabled and it cant find kiosktool, maybe is in backports ? where i can find backports url
* ninnghizidha scans for new plugins
<Riddell> dices: it's definatly in universe, do an apt-get update
* ninnghizidha finds the shockwave-flash-plugin at the other tab.
<Elsan_> Ok. Good. :)
* ninnghizidha got flash runnign and smiles happily at Elsan_ ... 
<ninnghizidha> thanks a lot, fellow :-D
<Elsan_> I can see my Kaffeine, Adobe Acrobat, Flash and Open Office plugins
<Elsan_> No prob
<Elsan_> It should work without rebooting
<Elsan_> Unlike another OS...
<ninnghizidha> ... thats true ... but whats about sound? does it have the same troubles as the firefox-plugin? O_o
<Elsan_> Yes, it uses OSS
<Elsan_> Flash is outdated
<Elsan_> :(
<ninnghizidha> ah .. sounds .. thats an endless theme in linux ... :-(
<Elsan_> Like Skype is
<Elsan_> They made Linux versions so people would shut up but they didn't update it
<ninnghizidha> i know .. i know ...
<nlindblad> hello
<Elsan_> Hi
<nlindblad> is Kubuntu a totally different flavour or is it simply Ubuntu with KDE?
<ninnghizidha> ... but i got two soundcards .. would be nice to tell linux "hey! Ubuntu-Buddy! use the build-in-soundcards for Skype ... you can even use OSS on this device if you cant resist!"
<jpatrick> nlindblad: Just Ubuntu-base + KDE
<ninnghizidha> ists a vanilla-flavoured Ubuntu
<nlindblad> jpatrick: how's the language support in KDE these days?
<jpatrick> nlindblad: excellent
<nlindblad> jpatrick: even for Swedish?
<jpatrick> Yes
<jpatrick> that's the point of KDE-i18n
<nlindblad> more than excellent then
<Elsan_> ninnghizidha: Write it yourself ;) I think you can change the device on Skype. I'd add another sound card but I got a laptop and my parent's desktop is running the other OS.
<nlindblad> I know, but it lacks in some areas even with KDE-i18n
<ninnghizidha> ah .. skype is far to propitary to use ....
<Elsan_> nlindblad: Everything works perfectly in French, all apps I download are automatically in french
<nlindblad> Elsan_: okey
<ninnghizidha> thats really nice in linux, the internationalism ...
<nlindblad> but French is a way bigger language than Swedish
<Elsan_> ninnghizidha: Yeah, but like MSN(or soon Windows Live Messenger), everyone uses it and most people just know how to do a few things and they wouldn't like to relearn.
<Elsan_> I don't have to buy another version to change my language :)
<ninnghizidha> thats true too :-D
<Elsan_> Phew. I was scared I got the dreaded KDE freeze for a second...
<nlindblad> so there's no difference at all in downloading the Kubuntu CD for instalation and performing a Ubuntu server-installation and typing apt-get install kde afterwards?
<jpatrick> typing: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nlindblad> right
<nlindblad> no need to download and burn a CD then
<Elsan_> Yep!
<Elsan_> That's how you can also install Xubuntu
<nlindblad> XFCE4 is not for me
<nlindblad> just can't explain it, don't like it
<Elsan_> I prefer KDE and GNOME but if I ever program an app for Linux, I'll test it with a XFCE virtual machine because it's lighter
<nlindblad> but Kubuntu _is_ Ubuntu?
<nlindblad> they share the same base
<Elsan_> They share the base
<Elsan_> Which is a very good base
<nlindblad> indeed
<nlindblad> but I like the "just works" approach Ubuntu gives me from the core and up
<Elsan_> I'd just have to see if the new packaging system "conary" is better
<nlindblad> only thing I would want to change was KDE instead of GNOME
* ninnghizidha is confused, how to get flashsound working ... damit :-/
<slow-motion> hallo
<nlindblad> hi slow-motion
<ninnghizidha> gr dich.
<dices> Riddell: thx it was messed up file
<slow-motion> hi nlindblad
<Elsan_> ninnghizidha: You can stop all apps that play sound and maybe restart the sound server then restart flashplayer. It's as fun as that :)
<ejofee_> in kde / kcontrol / appearance and themes / [desktop's]  background: when i press the "get new wallpapers" [from the internet] , a window *immediately* pops up on which is written "empty page" (so it won't download any wallpaper). can anybody please help me?
<ninnghizidha> how to restart the soundserver?
<Elsan_> No idea but I doubt you will need to do it
<Elsan_> Maybe "killall alsa; alsa" or something similar but I DO NOT GUARANTEE IT!!
<ninnghizidha> i got it working at my girlfriend today ... without restarting (like on the other OS)
<ninnghizidha> ... but it seems, that Kubuntu doesnt use ESD ... am i right? it uses alsa ...
<Elsan_> ejofee: I get the same thing then it downloads in a Konqueror-style download window the pages
<Elsan_> It uses arts
<Elsan_> I use alsa
<Elsan_> (I just read up on it for OSS :))
<ninnghizidha> arts sounds really bad ...
<ninnghizidha> i hope i dont use arts .. that would explain the low latency of my sound
<ninnghizidha> (i guess)
<Elsan_> I don't know, It works and I'm all happy, I use alsa with multiple sound outputs
<Elsan_> And I can test my sound in a 2 clicks, much better than gnome
<crystufer> Hey all.
<ninnghizidha> may i ask what the content of your /etc/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefoxrc is?
<Elsan_> # which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
<Elsan_> FIREFOX_DSP="auto"
* ninnghizidha tries "auto" again ..
<crystufer> # which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
<crystufer> FIREFOX_DSP="auto"
<ninnghizidha> thanks for looking :-)
<crystufer> np
<Elsan_> you can install the package alsa-oss and start with "aoss *app*"
<Elsan_> np I just copied the address in Konqueror, works so well :)
<ninnghizidha> na .. thats gimped ...
<ninnghizidha> i willg et it working ... one day :-D
<crystufer> So can anyone help me set up this stupid printer?
<crystufer> It used to work, but now it won't.
<ninnghizidha> like mine ...
<ninnghizidha> sound finally ... ^^
<ninnghizidha> :-D
<Elsan_> Good :D
<Elsan_> crystufer: It's directly on the compuer or in a network?
<ninnghizidha> ... now i can hate AND use flash at the same time!
<crystufer> Directly on the computer, but I'm using cupsd anyways.
<crystufer> yay ninnghizidha!
<Elsan_> crystufer: Can't hel you much with this, I couldn't do more than check the options...
<crystufer> Elsan_: That's something. I think I've done it though. It just seems like there should be something I'm doing that I'm not.
<Elsan_> Ok
<crystufer> Could I use a different daemon to handle it?
<crystufer> See if it's a cups thing?
<Elsan_> Maybe, my printer is on a Win comp on the network so I got no problem
<crystufer> Actually, I just got an error message saying connection refused.
<crystufer> Maybe I screwed up the permissions?
<Elsan_> you should be in superuser mode
<Elsan_> there's a mall  button at the bottom
<crystufer> Yeah, I'm in administrator mode.
<Elsan_> or you can use "sudo kcontrol"
<Elsan_> But it may do some errors(did one on my splash screen)
<crystufer> Error: connection refused
<crystufer> How do I make something world readable?
<tech9iner> aye me new mates.. ;]  moin 2 all..
<tech9iner> just loaded up ubuntu 5.0.4 then upgraded via apt-get to kubuntu
<crystufer> nm
<crystufer> Morning.
<tech9iner> on old Pll 366 panasonic toughbook.. with integrated sound of course..
<tech9iner> but upon bootup/login im being told 'sound server informational message: error while initializing the sound driver: device: default cant be opened for playback (on such device) the sound server will continue suing the null output device..
<nlindblad> tech9iner: a perfect chance for you to learn how to write module-based drivers for the Linux kernel
<tech9iner> ooops.. on/NO such device.. mea culpa ;] 
* tech9iner runs screaming x the room to grab and defensively display his ancient wooden cross in nlindblad 's general direction ;] ] 
<nlindblad> :D
<tech9iner> any clues wtf to start troubleshooting me new mates please.. thanks
* nlindblad turns into stone
<nlindblad> tech9iner: well, I'd check what it is for a card :D
<nlindblad> lspci
<tech9iner> shrooms?.. there are mushrooms in here.. i like kubuntu already!! roflf
<tech9iner> ohyea.. been bout yr since lspci use.. thanks nlindblad ;] ] 
<crystufer> tech9iner: You still having that sound issue?
<crystufer> make sure your user is part of the audio group
<tech9iner> still?.. lol.. this one since last evening.. aye crystufer lol
<crystufer> Kinda basic, but it fucked me up for a while.
<crystufer> Also, I had my sound card disabled in the bios.
<crystufer> <- dense
<tech9iner> hmmm.. makes sense.. aside from the bit n da middle bout 'whose brite idea was it to NOT default user assign audio' ?.. lol
<crystufer> My idea. I never made a new user before.
<crystufer> Oh, not my default.
<tech9iner> yamaha YMF-744B twould seem nlindblad
<crystufer> That messed me up, too. My admin acount still had it.
<nlindblad> tech9iner: any idea if it tries to use OSS or ALSA?
<tech9iner> admin acct?.. on ubuntu 'no root' installs?.. hmmm..
<crystufer> why not try both?
<crystufer> admin acct, because I only wanted my main user to have admin abilities.
<tech9iner> i tried choosing alsa via control ctr nlindblad .. but no change.. where to confirm 4 you please chum?
<crystufer> The others were family users.
<nlindblad> tech9iner: I have some bad news :(
<tech9iner> yepperz.. bit o learning  curve here.. non root based os..
<crystufer> Nah, just sudo su and you're in business.
<tech9iner> pretty used to 'su -' admin calls here.. but my main os on this pc is still fc4/suse10.. kubuntu is for ebay lappys
<crystufer> besides, if you wanna, you can enable root login through the graphical logggy inny thingy.
<tech9iner> bad news nlindblad ?.. g r e a t .. hehe
<nlindblad> tech9iner: "1.10 What cards will NOT be supported by ALSA? Why not?"
<nlindblad> "Yamaha YMF744B"
<nlindblad> among them
<crystufer> ouch.
<crystufer> Looks like oss for you or esd.
<nlindblad> but the _new_ black list doesn't mention them
<tech9iner> hahaha.. spoken like a true n faithful 'anti-geek' lol.. '''you can enable root login through the graphical logggy inny thingy.'''  jolly good laff guv
<nlindblad> and that info is from 1999
<nlindblad> so I wouldn't give up
<nlindblad> ALSA had loads of problems with different vendors back then
<tech9iner> so just bit o encouragement thrown n 4 good measure eh nlindblad heh
<crystufer> tech9iner: I'm tired. Gimme a break. Through the graphical login manager I guess you would call it.
<nlindblad> tech9iner: it's supported
<nlindblad> tech9iner: lsmod
<crystufer> Anyways, there is a bit in kcontrol for "convenience" or some garbage like that to enable root login at the prompt.
<nlindblad> tech9iner: look for a module named snd-ymfpci
<nlindblad> if you don't have it you'll need to build it
<nlindblad> piece of cake
<crystufer> I kinda want a text mode login. Gives newbs a sense of despair. The comes the kde and the wave of relief.
<tech9iner> hmm.. head scratchn bit noted here via your lspci call nlindblad .. noticing highly similar '0000:00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c478 (rev 03).. AND??.. 0000:00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c478 (rev 03)' ??
<nlindblad> crystufer: switch runlevel
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$ sudo qtparted
<gangan963> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<gangan963> Could somebody hle me... what does this mean I try to mound a second HDD:
<nlindblad> tech9iner: but you said Yamaha YMF744B?
<tech9iner> my my.. such warm an soft hands ye have whilst changing me overfull noob diapers nlindblad ;] ] 
<slow-motion> bbl
<tech9iner> yamaha YMF-744B
<nlindblad> gangan963: just do a fsck on it
<gangan963> what means on it?
<nlindblad> it checks the filesystem for errors
<nlindblad> bad blocks, etc.
<gangan963> it is a /dev/hdc1 ...thats what I could tell you...
<crystufer> sudo fsck /dev/hdc1
<gangan963> thanx
<crystufer> I think.
<melonipoika> hi guys, i am facing a really strange problem with my wireless, and now i'm totally lost. I hope you can help me. I cannot make my ad-hoc connection work anymore, it is working for few minutes, nad then disconnecting
<crystufer> Is that right?
<nlindblad> crystufer: fsck is a general controller to activate the right fsck for the filesystem given
<nlindblad> fsck should call for e2fsck
<tech9iner> snd_ymfpci             56768  0
<tech9iner> nlindblad: aye.. its there..
<nlindblad> tech9iner: then it's loaded
<nlindblad> should work
<melonipoika> before it was working pretty well, i had configured it using dhcp, and everything was fine
<tech9iner> hmmm...
<nlindblad> might just be your sound daemon being a bloody cunt then
<tech9iner> maybe configs somewhere?
<nlindblad> yeah
<crystufer> so then i did or did not get that command right
<crystufer> ?
<nlindblad> crystufer: you got it right
<crystufer> K.
<nlindblad> melonipoika: what distance to the AP?
<tech9iner> best config tool to start with perhaps nlindblad please?
<crystufer> e2fsck would be the specific command that fsck will just assume since it's ext2 right?
<tech9iner> for sound that be
<melonipoika> few meters, no more than 3, it is another laptop, i'm not using AP
<nlindblad> melonipoika: signal peaks and connection losses is common if you have a WLAN
<melonipoika> at the moment i'm using the same computer and everything, but runnig fedora
<nlindblad> melonipoika: what cards?
<nlindblad> vendors/models?
<melonipoika> d-link and nokia
<nlindblad> tech9iner: alsamixer
<nlindblad> tech9iner: and see what if detects
<tech9iner> ahh.. tanx chap..
<nlindblad> *it
<nlindblad> melonipoika: are you attempting to use WPA/WEP?
<melonipoika> nlindblad, i don't think this is the problem, it has been working pretty well before, and also in fedora and winxp...
<nlindblad> or just plain unencrypted signals
<melonipoika> no, it is open
<nlindblad> melonipoika: weird then
<crystufer> How do I check out what is at the end of /dev/lp?
* nlindblad had some problems with Ubuntu and WLAN today too
<melonipoika> i would like, but it is not possible, i'm using the second pc as internet gateway
<tech9iner> alsamixer   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device nlindblad ?.. still scratchn me bloody 4head here ;] 
<melonipoika> it is connected to the modem
<nlindblad> crystufer: how do you mean?
<melonipoika> so no another way than rireless (no more net cards or router)
<melonipoika> is there any good tool to configure the network?
<nlindblad> don't know for KDE
<melonipoika> i have used the one in ubuntu, but it is not too completed
<crystufer> Is there a way to check if anything is connected to /dev/lp? that is my printer port, right?
<nlindblad> but I'm sure there is
<nlindblad> melonipoika: kde-apps.org
<melonipoika> and for gnome? i have both deskstops
<melonipoika> ok, thanks
* tech9iner watches apples stock climb on news of 1bill n ipod retail store sales.. bout to 'shoulda bot more apple' all overmeself now.. lol
<nlindblad> melonipoika: the default manager there is pretty simple but does the job
<melonipoika> it doesn't let me choose the wireless mode (Ad-hoc, managed, etc)
<melonipoika> neither the channel, bitrate...
<nlindblad> melonipoika: hmm
<nlindblad> melonipoika: I'd try airsnort to see if it detects the other computer
<melonipoika> i had used kwifimanager for that, but for some reason, i had to do it averytime i started the computer
<melonipoika> ah, god
<melonipoika> good
<melonipoika> i will try
<gangan963> hellou, I have a HDD which I want make activ / mount ... the status is HIDDEN, so I cant do  "sudo mount ....."  can sombedoy help me?  ...sorry..linux-beginner :(
<melonipoika> nlindblad, thanks for your help
<tech9iner> any dire warnings bout taking my kubuntu integrated sound failure issues over to #ubuntu mates ?
<gangan963> i format the HDD with qtparted to fat32
<nlindblad> gangan963: HIDDEN?
<crystufer> Nah.
<crystufer> You still have gnome, right?
<tech9iner> me crystufer ?
<crystufer> Yeah.
<gangan963> qtparted says Status: hidden
<gangan963> nlindblad: qtparted says Status: hidden
<tech9iner> spose i do.. yes.. just added kde.. and logged into kde environs.. but still gnome onboard too
<crystufer> make sure your gnome bits are updated so that if they make reference to a menu in gnome you have it. Other than that, should be fine.
<nlindblad> gangan963: weird
<tech9iner> as in getting support in #ubuntu crystufer ?
<tech9iner> arg mea culpa crystufer
<tech9iner> didnt read ur last rite thanks chum
<tech9iner> ;] 
<crystufer> arg mea culpa? Isn't that italian?
<crystufer> Like for eat my ass?
<tech9iner> rofl.. no crystufer .. mea culpa is my fault is all mate
<gangan963> nlindblad: sorry?weird?
<tech9iner> snobby way of saying my bad crystufer lol
<crystufer> Kay.
<tech9iner> an stop calling me Kay ;] ] 
<crystufer> Okay.
<nlindblad> gangan963: never heard of a hidden status for partitions
<crystufer> :p
<tech9iner> ;D
<crystufer>  /dev/.hda5
<crystufer> hehe.
<nlindblad> well
<nlindblad> I'm gonna install Ubuntu now
<nlindblad> see you guys in ~ 15 mintues
<nlindblad> *minutes
<crystufer> Oh, shite.
<crystufer> I can't get this working.
<crystufer> It worked when I started.
<crystufer> I think I need to just re-install the system.
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> !java-debs
<ubotu> Cry_Mac_Ubuntu: What?
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> !javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy
<Cry_Mac_Ubuntu> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Flixor-> hi everybody, i was wondering if its possible to limit bandwitch usesages for some users on my computer
<Flixor-> like know two people are working on my computer one behind and me from another pc through nxclient
<graft> err... has anyone ever gotten translucency working with an ATI Radeon card?
<mase> !firefox
<mase> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nlindblad> back
<gangan963> need Help... my second HDD will not mnt. can somenone help me?
<gangan963> I am new with linux... WIKI and www didn't help
<ProtectYaNeck> where in Kubuntu can I format a drive to FAT32?
<gangan963> this I can answer you!  install the app qtparted ....its like Partiotionmagic in Windows
<nlindblad> gangan963: what does it say when you run the mount command?
<gangan963> nlindblad:  dev/hdc1 didn't exist
<nlindblad> gangan963: reboot, the kernel don't read the new partition table otherwise
<nlindblad> *doesn't
<gangan963> just reboot the system?
<nlindblad> gangan963: partitioning during run is not recommended and it won't find it most times
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> then you'll have /dev/hdc1
<gangan963> ok.. thanx
<mase> !tcl
<ubotu> I don't know, mase
<mase> whats the tcl package name for apt-get ?
<nalioth> !info tcl
<nlindblad> apt-cache search
<nlindblad> is also good
<nalioth> so it is
<nalioth> the bot needs work
<mase> just did that :p
<mase> apparently i have tcl8.4
<mase> but the eggdrop doesnt compile
<mase> says i dont have tcl installed
<JohnFlux> can i install i386 packages on my amd64 system?
<nlindblad> yes
<nalioth> mase: you need tcl*-dev
<nlindblad> 32-bit compability
<nlindblad> JohnFlux: or it really depends
<mase> ok thanks nalioth
<nlindblad> JohnFlux: if it's native 64-bit (which I doubt) you can't
<nalioth> mase: anytime you compile, and it says "you need x ver 1" you need 'x ver 1 -dev"
<mase> k thx
<mase> youre right..
<mase> that was it
<gangan963> nblindblad: rebooted... but  still a problem with my HDD
<poningru> JohnFlux: what kind of kubuntu did you install? 32bit? or 64bit?
<JohnFlux> poningru: 64
<poningru> oh then no
<JohnFlux> i can't install a i386 package?
<gangan963> nlindblad: rebooted... but  still a problem with my HDD
<nlindblad> gangan963: still?
<nlindblad> gangan963: what does fdisk -l /dev/hdc tell you?
<nlindblad> JohnFlux: you apperantly did a "native" 64-bit installation, that breaks all compability with 32-bit applications
<JohnFlux> nlindblad: blah
<gangan963> nlindblad:  could not open
<nlindblad> JohnFlux: although, there is a way
<gangan963> nlindblad:  could not open /dev/hdc
<nlindblad> gangan963: dmesg|grep '/dev/hdc'
<gangan963> nlindblad:  sorry?  what does this mean?
<nlindblad> gangan963: dmesg is the output your kernel makes
<nlindblad> gangan963: grep 'something' is used to find 'something' in the text
<nlindblad> | means that the commands are piping each other
<nlindblad> that means they run at the same time in pipes and effect each others results
<nlindblad> so dmesg|grep '/dev/hdc' will return all text the kernel mentioned that contains /dev/hdc
<Tm_T> ubotu: how are you?
<ubotu> just great, Tm_T
<gangan963> nlindblad:  ok.. I did it... and now?
<gangan963> nlindblad:  what do you say if I format this HDD with Knoppix-live-cd ...could it be a solution???
<nlindblad> gangan963: didn't it output anything at all?
<gangan963> nothing!
<nlindblad> not good
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$ dmesg|grep '/dev/hdc'
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$ dmesg|grep /dev/hdc
<gangan963> gg@linux:~$
<gangan963> nlindblad: was this the right command? ..or should I do it with sudo???
<nlindblad> unless you have a very security enchanced machine dmesg works for all users
<gangan963> nlindblad: just installed normal kubuntu ...beginner, so no security
<nlindblad> but of course, if it doesn't mention it might just mean it didn't bother doing anything with it
<nlindblad> but still weird fdisk can't open it
<gangan963> weird?
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> long time since I use Ubuntu though
<gangan963> is "weird fdisk" a command?
<jordi_> hello, during kubuntu install on an amd64 i got the errormsg "the ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout", i searched the forum but really found nothing to solve this problem
<nlindblad> might be a normal case that it doesn't
<nlindblad> gangan963: I'd go for the "format with Knoppix" solution
<gangan963> would it hel to format the disk with a live-cd???
<gangan963> ok...
<gangan963> thanx for help
<nlindblad> didn't help you :D
<nlindblad> just tried
<globe> how do I set the active (boot) partition on my hd manually (from fdisk?)?
<nxv_> hi, how do i have to reinstall locales?
<nlindblad> globe: cfdisk is more user-friendly
<globe> nlindblad: okay...  is that term based or X?
<nlindblad> term
<globe> I get the same error as with fdisk: cannot open disk drive.  Do I have to have the HD mounted before I can do stuff like that?
<nlindblad> globe: well, it shouldn't have to be mounted
<nlindblad> but my guess is that Ubuntu doesn't permit it when you're in a high runlevel (network/GUI)
<nlindblad> to perform such tasks you should reboot into single-user mode
<globe> well, the problem could also be that I am running a live CD.  I cant boot....a completly unconfigured grub is in the way
<nlindblad> globe: the Ubuntu live-cd?
<globe> yep
<nlindblad> okey
<imy> !skim
<ubotu> imy: What?
<JohnFlux> !scim
<ubotu> scim is, like, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<nlindblad> does the boot-partition really have to be flagged bootable
<nlindblad> I've forgotten that sometimes and it has worked
<globe> nlindblad well, no.  but that only works if you have < 1 OS installed.  I used to have FC3 installed and I deleted the partition and reformatted for data.
<globe> somehow grub remained, but lost all its config data and now it doesnt know where to look for an O/S
<JohnFlux> globe: less than 1 OS?
<globe> lol.... > 1 OS
<globe> :-)
<JohnFlux> :)
<nlindblad> :-)
<globe> does there happen to be a way to tell grub where to look ?  I get a really LIMITED grub command line
<dst20> bonsoir a tous
<nlindblad> you could set it up from the comand line
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: hey there.. thanx for adding my blog to your linklist :-)
<nlindblad> globe: root (hd0,0)
<dst20> y a t il une personne ki parle fr
<nlindblad> globe: setup (hd0)
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: no problemo
<nlindblad> globe: quit
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: and how's it going with your new blog?
<globe> Um.... no offense but that all looks like gibberish to me.....
<Knowerrors> Is there a setting to make x.org remember monitor settings?  If I turn on my compute with the monitor off, then turn it on later, Im greeted by only one resolution and refresh rate
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: still looking for stuff to post
<dst20> personne pale francais ici
<nlindblad> globe: it tells GRUB that it should install to MBR and the second command actually makes it install
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: although I think I've found something
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: I'd like to help you but till March I'm very busy at uni...
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: may I ask you what you've found? ;)
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: I know what mean
<globe> nlindblad, oic....so that needs to be done on command line.
<globe> I mean grub cmd line
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: I need the time maintain my own blog ;)
<nlindblad> globe: GRUB command line
<nlindblad> globe: yeah
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: I have a ton of school work
<nlindblad> globe: if it's the same command line you get when you type in 'grub' on a healthy system
<globe> nlindblad.  it appears to be...the same preamble anyways
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: me too.. and I joined the marketingteam yesterday ;)
<nlindblad> globe: okey
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: they have some interesting projects there.. maybe you should join in, too (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam)
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: I could of joined the Community Council if it hadn't been for school
<jpatrick> today
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: wow :)
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: I'm just an ordinary user :)
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: but since i had school I arrived too late
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: do you meet on irc?
<jpatrick> yep
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: next time you'll make it, sure
<Zerlinna> jpatrick: but sure there's somebody who'll send to the logfile
<dst20> PEUX T ON M AIDER SVP
<jpatrick> Zerlinna: that's what someone said
<jpatrick> just gotta wait two weeks
<dst20> Y A T IL UN SEVEUR EN FRANCAIS
<jpatrick> raphink: poke
<Elsan_> Canal #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jpatrick> raphink: someone desparate here
<stimpy997> Hi everybody!
<slow-motion> re
<Elsan_> dst20: C'est des canal, #kubuntu-fr est presque vide, t'es mieux avec #ubuntu-fr
<dst20> MERCI ELSAN
<jpatrick> ok... caps...
<Elsan_> dst20: Enlve les CAPS
<claudiu> hello, i have a problem installing gstreamer - it is freezing
<dst20>  dsl
<stimpy997> On my thinkpad, acpi doesn't work as it should
<Elsan_> He wanted a french server, I gave him the channels, he won't bother npw :p
<jpatrick> I know :P
<iantec> any one here folding?
<JohnFlux> !scim
<ubotu> well, scim is Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<JohnFlux> iantec: folding?
<JohnFlux> what's dapper?
<JohnFlux> the release after breezy?
<JohnFlux> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. It's going to be released on April 20, 2006. Not before. Use at your _own_ risk before the release date.
<JohnFlux> ah
<iantec> folding at home....http://folding.stanford.edu/  .....because im a newbi at linux....and i tried ubuntu since i cant make suse work on my system.... im fresh from windows and i ahve been folding ever since...
<iantec> i cant install it though because i have no idea how to install softwares on ubuntu aside from the ones you can get sfrom synaptic
<JohnFlux> iantec: go to the download page and get the console one and follow the instructions
<iantec> ....i tried....it wont work...the reason i switched form suse to ubuntu is i cant make folding at home working...as a service just like windows....i really want to migrate,....but folding for me is a must...
<claudiu> what is the use of gstreamer on kubuntu ?
<jpatrick> claudiu: music?
<robotgeek> claudiu: gstreamer is the backend, independant of kde/gnome etc
<claudiu> jpatrick: ok, can i use it for notifications ?
<JohnFlux> iantec: why doesn't it work
<iantec> error message shows up
<JohnFlux> .......
<akshay> root@aqua-h:/home/akshay# apt-get update
<akshay> 44% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<akshay> can any one help me in this
<akshay> 44% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<Knowerrors> I have a problem with my monitor, if its turned off while booting, then turned back on, the resolution and refresh rate are terrible and can't be changed, is there a way to fix this besides always having monitor on?
<akshay> i was doing #apt-get update but i get this message '44% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] '
<akshay> is ther anyone can help me in this please
<claudiu> jpatrick: can you help me with that ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6913
<vega-> how can i manage network profiles in kde?
<vega-> the default one doesn't seem to be very intuitive...
<vega-> pointers to docs on this?
<nlindblad> vega-: kde-apps.org
<nlindblad> vega-: go look!
<jpatrick> claudiu: err
<jpatrick> well did dpkg fail?
<nlindblad> vega-: (I don't mean it in an angry way, just a tip)
<claudiu> jpatrick: i tried to install all the gstreamer plugins with synaptic, but it failed when setting up
<jpatrick> odd
<vega-> nlindblad: mmkay, thanks :)
<claudiu> jpatrick: how can i get out of this  ? i cant use apt-get because of this
<iantec> how do i start xchat automatically when i start up?
<jpatrick> claudiu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<arrinmurr> iantec: open konqueror, go to ~/.kde/Autostart/ , open the right mouse button menu and take Create New -> Link to Application...
<nlindblad> damnit, girls are hard
<nlindblad> why can't they be as easy as *NIX
<vega-> actually this is my problem: http://www.kde-forum.org/post/55697/lastpost.html#post55697
<kkathman> well most girls are a bit nicer to snuggle up to than *nix
<vega-> can't believe that there is no decent gui for managing network profiles in kde these days
<jpatrick> kkathman: you're telling me...
<nlindblad> kkathman: really?
<kkathman> ohyeah!!
<sampan> kkathman  they're working on a "breast" patch for *nix that will remedy that problem.
<kkathman> sampan: well try it out for me willya...I'll keep my all-natural interface : )
<sampan> lol
<jpatrick> kkathman: :'(
* sampan will try anything once
<sampan> heck, that's how i ended up here
<kkathman> cheer up jpatrick  its not the end of the world...trust me...things get better in High School and MUCCCCCCH better in college
<sampan> "what's this ubuntu cd do anyway?" *insert cd into drive*  "oooooooooooooooooh! nice!"
<kkathman> just remember that these little HS romances arent squat :)
<jpatrick> :P
<sampan> they're important at the time -- you can learn alot about people and yourself from your hs romances
<kkathman> sampan you already dont get out enough my man :)
<sampan> lol kkathman i know :/  dratted research keeps me chained to my desk
<kkathman> sampan: actually thats true to an extent
* kkathman tosses sampan the keys to the chains FREEEEEEEEEEEEDOOMMMMMMMMMMM
<iantec> arrinmurr....after that? im in the general tab
<sampan> lol
<jpatrick> kkathman: oKay
* sampan googles for macworld news about new intel laptops
<omri1> hello
<stimpy997> vega: take a look at netapplet or network manager
<kkathman> just remember the computer is your friend....its logical...women are NOT
<nlindblad> true indeed
<arrinmurr> iantec, well, insert "xchat" there, and also in applications tab in name and command fields
<jpatrick> kkathman: yes,sir
<kkathman> anyone in or near St Louis ??
<arrinmurr> iantec: and remember to write it in lowercase in the command field. and then you're done. next time you log in, xchat will fire up
<vega-> stimpy997: network manager as in the package "network-manager" ?
<iantec> what do i have to indicate in the workpath?
<arrinmurr> iantec: nothing
<kkathman> vega whatcha tryin to do, exactly
<iantec> thanks i hope it work s...well im gonna try it now
<vega-> kkathman: i want to be able to switch between different network profiles (home wireless/work lan/work wireless)
<stimpy997> vega-: yes. it's still a work in progress though. does not work with all NICs yet.
<kkathman> ahh... I'd steer you to the kde network settings but its got so many bugs that it breaks things rather than doing things right
<stimpy997> netapplet is another possibility
<robotgeek> vega-: try using network-manager
<vega-> kkathman: tried that already
<vega-> i'll try network-manager and netapplet next
<kkathman> vega - yah its pretty bad
<claudiu> kkathman: how can i solve this one ? apt-get says i must do dpkg --reconfigure -a, and dpkg just hangs on forever
<claudiu> kkathman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6913
<jpatrick> claudiu: it takes a while to unpack those packaegs
<kkathman> claudiu:  Im not sure what you are trying to do
<omri1> I've installed recently Kubuntu 5.10 and already love it very much! however I do have a small problem that I'm not sure how to address, I'm not even sure how to describe: in many windows where there are multiple lines some appear with dark background, that severly influences my ability to read them. It happens in Koepete, for example, KWrite, in the Disk&Filesystem dialog, and many other places. When I just installed Kubuntu it didn't happen, 
<kkathman> ahh jpatrick can help you :)
<omri1> I've played with many display settings without luck...
<claudiu> jpatrick: i think there is a problem some where
<jpatrick> It always took a while here
<kkathman> omri1: the only settings for that are in the Appearance area of systemsettings through the k-menu
<claudiu> jpatrick: are you talking about gstreamer-plugins ?
<jpatrick> yeah
<omri1> kkathman: I think I changed all of those settings without luck.. though I will try again of course..
<claudiu> jpatrick: its 15 minutes now - this is a barton machine, i think there IS a problem
<jpatrick> oK
<jpatrick> that is odd
<claudiu> jpatrick: should i rm some stuf ? what exactly ?
<iantec> well how do i make the menus smaller in the k menu....when i point my mouse and the menus explode it covers my whole desktop...
<claudiu> jpatrick: btw ctrl+c does not break dpkg --reconfigure -a
<jpatrick> :/
<omri1> do you have any idea where in the Appearance area?
<claudiu> jpatrick: i am forced to ctrl+z and killall
<claudiu> jpatrick: i think i should rm some stuf !!! but dont know what exactly ?
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get install -f ?
<nlindblad> kkathman: I think I'm in love
<nlindblad> but I don't know for sure
<nlindblad> and I don't have the guts to do anything
<claudiu> $ sudo apt-get install -f
<claudiu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jpatrick> nlindblad: like me
<claudiu> jpatrick: nope! it sends me back to dpkg
<nlindblad> jpatrick: do you also feel like you have no qualities whatsoever that would make the opposite sex even bother dealing with you?
<omri1> ok - I found it, thanks
<iantec> errr....somehow i lost the icons near the clock how do i recover them.,...i cant see the icons of applications rtunnign at the background like kopete and gaim
<omri1> goodbye
<kkathman> nlindblad: well, thats part of growing up..you need to develop confidence
<kkathman> thats all
<nlindblad> kkathman: but I suck at everything
<nlindblad> that *matters*
<kkathman> nlindblad: well you need to jettison THAT attitude fast :)
<kkathman> everyone is good at something
<nlindblad> kkathman: well, I'm a well experienced *NIX user
<nlindblad> kkathman: and an excellent student
<nlindblad> but apart from that
<kkathman> nlindblad: there ya go
<iantec> how do i restore to default my kde desktop?
<claudiu> jpatrick: i will write it down , man !!! lol
<wiiiiiq> hou hou
<claudiu> jpatrick: if someone else asks you about this kind of stuff, just teach him this> $ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*
<claudiu> jpatrick: it worked beatifully
<jpatrick> claudiu: oKay, kool
<nlindblad> kkathman: but unless she want's me to tweak her Gentoo installation I don't have that much to offer
<claudiu> jpatrick: ok, thanks a lot anyway
<kkathman> nlindblad: well, I'll tell you what I told jpatrick..be kind, courteous and considerate to all girls and most of them will take notice, cuz everyone else is usually acting like a jerk
<nlindblad> kkathman: damnit, you're like the hundred to tell me this
<nlindblad> kkathman: and that's just on Freenode
<jpatrick> nlindblad: he's godd
<jpatrick> good*
<kkathman> nlindblad: must be something true in it then eh?
<claudiu> kkathman: why does installing gstreamer-vorbis take so long for me ?
<kkathman> claudiu: I dunno
<nlindblad> kkathman: probably
<mazee> !skype
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<claudiu> kkathman: ok thanks man. gtg now. bye all
<nlindblad> kkathman: she's three years older, doesn't take any classes I do and she lives in another town, also, I see her like an hour a week because she has very few lessons and I have tons of lessons
<kkathman> nlindblad: ya ever talk to her?
<nlindblad> kkathman: she couldn't be much more unreachable
<jpatrick> kkathman: she's three years older than him
<kkathman> oh nonsense
<kkathman> no harm in talking to her!
<kkathman> my goodness
<jpatrick> haha
<kkathman> what lessons do you both take?
<jpatrick> kkathman: err, different classes
<nxv_> hi, i have installed php4 apache and php postgres module but don't know how to aktivate it
<jpatrick> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick!
<kkathman> gee...arrange to talk to her sometime...pass where she does or something...geez a nice "hi...howzit goin...my names blahblah...nice weather..."  whatever :)
<nlindblad> kkathman: I see her an hour a week and I have no natural way to make a move
<kkathman> ya gotta break the idea that anyone is unreachable
<nlindblad> kkathman: I'd faint
<kkathman> so MAKE a natural way
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: care to join us at "Last" (haha)?: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers
* Hobbsee goes off to look
<kkathman> ask Hobbsee she'll tell you about having confidence
<Hobbsee> kkathman: huh lol?
<sampan> nlindblad  even an "unnatural" move is better than no move at all
<jpatrick> kkathman: I've sorta talked to Hobbsee about it
<Hobbsee> hehe!  get a pony!
<sampan> an unnatural move at least gives you a chance of success ... no move means no chance
<jpatrick> sampan: I f^&%#$ up (sorry guys) there
<sampan> lol ;)
* sampan goes back to ogling the new macbook
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: maybe a little later, once i figure all that out - gotta find something to eat first
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: any later and I probably wouldn't be here to approve you
<Hobbsee> i'll be here tomorrow
<jpatrick> I can approve you any time
<mianos> re
<mianos> hey there
<mianos> i have a problem with flight dapper 2 kubuntu
<mianos> is there no hotplug?
<ninnghizidha> do you know that dapper isnt even beta now?
<ninnghizidha> so ... bugs are normal.
<mianos> thats no bug
<Hobbsee> i dont think there is hotplug, i think they took it out
<mianos> hm
<mianos> how can i use my netgear wg511 - prism54-driver - wlan-card? i uses hotplug to upload the firmware
<mianos> but it fails cause there is not hotplug on dapper 2, what could i do?
<mianos> ?
<SeaWolf-> so if i did the sudo apt-get kde-desktop on a ubuntu install, how do I get it to load KDE install of gnome on bootup?
<sampan> seawolf-  on the login screen there will be a "session" button, click it and choose "kde"
<SeaWolf-> allright
<SeaWolf-> let me try that
<SeaWolf-> thanks
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<sampan> oops, forgot to tell him it's kubuntu-desktop, not kde
<nlindblad> nite
<neoncode> If I can choose when building a new computer between nVidia and ATi, witch should I choose to run games on with linux?
<thegladiator> : indicated the user is using konversation as opposed to , ?
<thegladiator> when someone use dierct chat i.e
<thegladiator> ":" and "," could be used to identify that ?
<thegladiator> weird questioni know :)
<thegladiator> but curiosity
<ninnghizidha> Did there anyone tried the "radeon"-drivers before and can tell me about them?
<Lord_Athur> o cambio el color de fondo de bash pa los tty??
<Lord_Athur> como cambio el color de fondo de bash pa los tty??
<Lord_Athur> nothing
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> wrong channel
<Lord_Athur> :P
<Lord_Athur> how can i chenge the terminal color ?
<Lord_Athur> from black to blue :P?
<Hobbsee> konsole, settings, schema
<Hobbsee> or do you mean a virtual terminal?
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> I've installed only the server
<wimpies> Hi all, need some help with getting rid of the suckit rootkit on 5.10
<Xemanth^> rootkit?
<Xemanth^> ???????????
<wimpies> yes
<wimpies> why ???
<Xemanth^> what rootkit do you mean =
<Xemanth^> ?
<wimpies> the 'suckit' rootkit (according to chkrootkit)
<wimpies> And I have an 'sk' file in a hidden directory (currently I boot with a live CD)
<Xemanth^> thought you meant da sony rootkit ;D
<wimpies> Any Idea except reinstall how I can get rid of it ?
<TjaFs> which adress should i add in sources.list to be able to get down mplayer and such ?
<Skrot> TjaFs: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<Skrot> :p
<hawking> tjafs : better try automatix
<bimberi> wimpies: once you find a rootkit you should consider the box compromised - a reinstall is the only way to trust it again :(
<Skrot> hawking: Automatix?
<bimberi> wimpies: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=181974 (post #3 in particular)
<slow-motion> bbl
<bimberi> ubotu tell TjaFs about mplayer
<wimpies> Since I have a 5.10, how did it get in the system ? Is there an vulnerability in 5.1 ?
<hawking> Skrot : Automatix-Kubuntu graphic installer for KDE... search in ubuntu forums there is a howto about it
<Skrot> I see :)
<nxv_> i cant get postgresql installed correctly. i can install it without errors but cant connect to it. nmap localhost doesn't show port 5432 psql should listen to
<nxv_> running dapper
<bimberi> wimpies: very hard to say - installing programs or running scripts from non-trustworthy sources would be the main way
<Skrot> hawking: Seems ubotu isn't very fond of it ;)
<hawking> Skrot : :)
<Skrot> hawking: But isn't it okay to use nerim to get mplayer?
<hawking> Skrot : sure but automatix is just easier
<wimpies> so there are no known ubuntu exploits ?
<hawking> Skrot : worth a try
<Skrot> He's used to debian, so I'm sure that's not going to matter too much :)
<bimberi> wimpies: i'm not aware of any list.  Really it's the sum total of exploits for all ubuntu software packages
<bimberi> oh well
<trappist> how konqueror seems to be looking for a local file if I enter webdav://url or webdavs://url into the address bar.  how to make konqueror webdav-aware?
#kubuntu 2007-01-08
<stdin> sleepy495: it has a "Junk" folder for spam, it puts emails it thinks is spam in there, and it "learns" too, so yeah
<sleepy495> ok, thanks
<stdin> np
<Murchadh> ls
<MidMark> how can I sync removable device?
<MidMark> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<k4071k_b0073r> hey anyone here ever play games on pogo.com?
<stdin> !rcync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !rsync
<k4071k_b0073r> cause while under kubuntu i cant seem to load any of the rooms on pogo
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<stdin> MidMark: maybe that ^
<MidMark> stdin: my problem is I want to put sync for all my removable devices until the bug in Edgy is fixed
<MidMark> I have to change my fstab?
<k4071k_b0073r> could it be something to do with java?
<stdin> MidMark: you mean add it to the mount options?
<stdin> k4071k_b0073r: I'll try and check
<MidMark> stdin: yes, appending it just prevent to cache data?
<k4071k_b0073r> thank you i dont know what the deal is man....just seems that i can login to pogo but i cant join any rooms
<stdin> MidMark: you have to mount it manually, with pmount sync /dev/sda
<MidMark> so I cannot put it in fstab for automatic mount?
<stdin> MidMark: no, because removable devices aren't in fstab
<stdin> k4071k_b0073r: do you have java installed ?
<MidMark> stdin: yes, I have to change an udev rule?
<fdoving> MidMark: i belive it's a hal policy.
<stdin> MidMark: no, udev has nothing to do with mounting
<k4071k_b0073r> hell i dont know
<k4071k_b0073r> i just installed kubuntu
<MidMark> fdoving: sync can help to prevent data loss for removable device?
<k4071k_b0073r> show i install a jave environment to
<stdin> k4071k_b0073r: then, you don't
<k4071k_b0073r> ok so ill try to install java now
<fdoving> MidMark: yes, it will also write the device to death fast. but that's your choice. /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<fdoving> that's where it is in feisty, atleast.
<fdoving> line 51.
<fdoving> MidMark: change 'false' to 'true'.. and see if that helps.
<MidMark> fdoving: I'm reading... but I haven't understood why it kills removable devices
<fdoving> MidMark: there is a comment with a link to a linux-kernel mailinglist post.
<MidMark> fdoving: I was reading it before you pointed out me, I try to understand better...
<fdoving> MidMark: good, then you'll figure it out from here.. i need to go to bed.
<fdoving> nite all.
<gnomefreak> nite fdoving
<rysiek|pl> #wifi
<stdin> night
<rysiek|pl> argh, sorry
<MidMark> goodnoght
<fdoving> nite gnomefreak.
<fdoving> and midmark, stdin and all.
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody here uses wpa_supplicant?
<MementoMori> hi all
<MidMark> rysiek|pl: tried, but there are no good software to configure it
<rysiek|pl> MidMark: yeah, I'm fighting with the config file right now
<rysiek|pl> MidMark: or do you know any good software that will allow me to use WPA with EAP-TLS authentication?
<MementoMori> I just installed kubuntu 6.10 i386 on my laptop and everything went fine. What I should install in order to change cpu speed on the fly?
<MidMark> rysiek|pl: I don't... sorry, they are all buggy/incomplete
<MementoMori> rysiek|pl: did you already tried knetworkmanager?
<MidMark> knetworkmanager sucks
<MementoMori> lol
<gnomefreak> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MidMark> !knetwrokmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetwrokmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: will knetworkmanager allow me to use EAP-TLS?
<rysiek|pl> ok, I'll give it a go
<MidMark> rysiek|pl: for me knm doesn't detects any ssid don't know why
<MidMark> but you can try
<MementoMori> rysiek|pl: I dont remenber..... but I found it a nice software
<MementoMori> MidMark: maybe your router/ap doesnt broadcast any ssid
<MementoMori> !cou speed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cou speed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MementoMori> !cpu speed
<ubotu> cpu: a console based LDAP user management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-8 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 432 kB
<gator> hey is there any other messenger's like gaim and kopete
<sonicGB> gator aMSN is a good MSN clone (only does msn tho)
<gator> I need like for all of them.
<gator> Gaim is ok..but there are some bugs in it.
<sonicGB> for that, I think that kopete is the best
<MidMark> MementoMori: I don't want to broadcast ssid, but I don't know how to tell to knm that is the right behaviour
<gator> kopete is hard on the ram.
<sonicGB> ram is cheap :-) hehe
<gator> yes..but when ur 15..its nto
<gator> not.
<cntb> please join kubuntu torrent download http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<stdin> !sim
<ubotu> sim: Simple Instant Messenger (KDE). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3335 kB, installed size 9304 kB
<_sledge_> Does anybody have successfully burned a CD with Kubuntu at all?
<gator> yes.
<stdin> _sledge_: yes, many times
<gator> 1
<gator> Out of 1.
<MementoMori> !kpowermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpowermanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cloakable> _sledge_: Yep, I have a perfect 6.10 cd
<_sledge_> I've two machines with different dvd burners and I get the same effin' error message all the time.
<stdin> _sledge_: what's the error you get?
<MementoMori> _sledge_: try changing cds
<gator> Its not that hard to burn a cd.
<gator> Its more of common sense.
<frank_> I'm getting this build error while trying to build cinelerra: audioesound.o: In function `AudioESound::open_input()':/home/frank/cinelerra-temp/hvirtual/cinelerra/audioesound.C:80: undefined reference to `esd_open_sound'
<frank_> any ideas?
<sonicGB> hmmm, sim looks good
<stdin> sim's quite nice, yeah
<cntb> stdin: important question !! for everyone who wants to make transition to linux
<sonicGB> frank_: that can be tough to troubleshoot, sometimes happens when you have version mismatches in different packages
<stdin> frank_: why not use the version in the ubuntu repositories?
<sonicGB> for eg if cinelerra requires something_else 0.12 and you've only got 0.11, etc...
<stdin> cntb: what?
<sonicGB> !ask | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frank_> stdin: sonicGB: cinelerra is not in the repos. and the ubuntu deb on the cinelerra webstite doesn't seem to work eithet
<stdin> ahh
<cntb> stdin I Say and other are worried by same question
<stdin> frank_: is that from http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu ?
<cntb> using burner at least as in nero
<stdin> cntb: nero is c**p :p , i use k3b
<frank_> stdin: not exactly. there is another repository for cinelerra for dapper
<cntb> sonicGB:  pls calm down
<_sledge_> stdin: Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0
<_sledge_> Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) error refers to command part, bit ptr 0 (not valid) field ptr 0
<sonicGB> cntb: what?
<MementoMori> the "power manager" icon in the tray bar show me battery charge status and cpu speed but I cant change it from this program......
<_sledge_> Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
<MementoMori> what I'd try?
<cntb> and dont you flame me sonicGB I am here to help and be helped
<_sledge_> The funny thing is: growisofs seems to burn, but craps out with a "Can't close session" error, while mkisofs & dvdrecord just bail immediately.
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: knetworkmanager does not discover my wireless iface (rausb0)
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: any ideas? I am totally new to this app
<sonicGB> cntb: I'm sorry if you thought you were being flamed. I don't think that i've flamed anyone, it certainly wasn't my attempt.
<cntb> ok
<sonicGB> s/attempt/intent/;
<sleepy495> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sonicGB> and with that, I think that's quite enough ubuntutude for me for one day! I'm off. Have a great day folks! :-)
<_sledge_> !dvdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> why are segfaults becoming common with apt-get ??
<stdin> _sledge_: what's the error you get?
<_sledge_> stdin: scroll up
<sonicGB> frank_: btw, cinelerra looks nice, I'm gonna have a go at building that today. If you're still stuck with it, come looking for me later, hopefully I'll have sorted it!
<MementoMori> rysiek|pl: http://passivemode.net/updates/2006/5/29/linksys-wusb54gc-linux.html
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: ah, thanks
<stdin> _sledge_: what application is that from, k3b?
<andre> hello all
<_sledge_> stdin: dvdrecord
<feprss> Hello all
<andre> hey feprss
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: there's nothing there, I have the driver installed and compiled, I also recompiled wpa_supplicant so that it supports the driver, I am able do discover some networks (including my own) with the Wireless Assistant, but KNetworkManager does not see my net iface
<feprss> why in kconsole arrow keys aren't working? anyone that can help me?
<stdin> _sledge_: I don't know what that error is
<stdin> sorry
<feprss> when I use up arrow it writes an A, left arrob it writes a B, etc
<stdin> _sledge_: try asking in #ubuntu or ##linux
<rysiek|pl> anyways, network manager is not an option here, my network card driver does not support the wext
<_sledge_> oh lol, growisofs worked...
<_sledge_> habeeb it
<cntb> please join kubuntu torrent download http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en ! ty already joined guys
<stdin> cntb: if you want to advertise something, use #kubuntu-offtopic , this is a support channel
<stdin> * please :)
<BTR> Hi, is there any app that reminds of autocad?
<feprss> wireless assistant from kubuntu doesn't support WPA?
<miguel> hola
<miguel> k tal?
<stdin> feprss: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<feprss> BTR http://alts.homelinux.net/search.php?type=priv&q=autocad
<gesslar> i'm trying to create a .deb file for a qt program. i think i've got the handle on the "no configure" thing, but i seem to be having this problem that my actual binary isn't making it into the .deb file
<gesslar> i'm following these instructions: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Deb_Guide
<feprss> yes stdin, but isn't good for novice users :/
<feprss> I'm looking for something as in gnome or in wxp
<stdin> feprss: I don't use wireless, so that's the only guide i know of
<feprss> all right, thanks :)
<gesslar> which, btw, needs fixing. i'll try to find someone to email about the problems with the guide
<BTR> thanks feprss!
<Rorshach> what's that guide, stdin? I'm having difficulty with connecting through my wireless card.
<stdin> Rorshach: wireless help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs WPA help https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<nikola> hi
<nikola> i STILL dont know how to install kbfx themes -_-
<nikola> its really mean to me :(
<nikola> i dont have the configuration software
<stdin> gesslar: ask in #ubuntu-doc
<gesslar> thanks stdin
<stdin> :)
<Rorshach> Ironically, I'm thinking everything is working as it should, and is most likely a config problem, as I can detect the wireless networks around me, I just can't connect to mine.
<gesslar> wait, is that for the help with building the deb or the reporting of the problems with the docs, stdin?
<feprss> oh stdin, that guide looks well, the only requisite is knetworkmanager
<feprss> knetworkmanager is myy answer, thanks :)
<stdin> gesslar: the docs, wait a sec for the deb help :p
<nikola> how do i quit an app from the konsole?
<stdin> gesslar: about the deb package, are you going to install it yourself too?
<gesslar> gesslar: all right :p
<stdin> nikola: Ctrl-C
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: if you ever happen to be in Warsaw, drop me a line and you'll get yourself a cold beer and a decent guide to the city. one of the links you gave me helped. :D JID: rysiek[at] rysiek.ath.cx
<gesslar> stdin: yes, ideally.
<stdin> gesslar: what type of app is it, source code (with make et all) or just a gui thing?
<gesslar> stdin: the app is a qt gui application, it's not a source distribution.
<gesslar> i hope i answered that right
<gesslar> lol
<stdin> gesslar: ahh, ok, on to my next question then :p what part of the guide you posted isn't working ?
<MementoMori> rysiek|pl: am happy to read this...... But it's quite difficult I'll ever be in warsaw... I'll drink a cold beer thinking of you here in Italy
<rysiek|pl> MementoMori: anyways - thanks a bunch, and cheers :)
<gesslar> stdin: the guide is fine, except for the part called "File:file rules" where the bottom of the scrollbox shows that they meant for some of the content to be outside of the scroll box to be instructions, not part of the file info itself
<gesslar> stdin: that, i'll bring up to the -doc people
<MementoMori> here is late and tomorrow is a working day........ 'nite everybody
<gesslar> stdin: other than that, i war largely successful in building my .deb file and it installs just fine, just...well, my binary isn't in the .deb when i check the package information
<gesslar> war = was
<stdin> gesslar: looks like everything from "</nowiki}}" on isn't in the file, or do you know that already?
<gesslar> stdin: and the instructions don't really go into what they mean by "add installation commands". no examples, or anything, so i'm unsure.
<gesslar> yes
<gesslar> i figured that out :)
<gesslar> that's what i was going to report to the maintainer
<stdin> gesslar: ahh, so you want to report that to this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=27599
<stdin> gesslar: and you can build the deb in a "hackish" way, if the guide isn't working
<gesslar> actually, i just had some inspiration as to why it might not be working
<stdin> gesslar: but it's not exactly easy
<stdin> gesslar: what's the inspiration? help me, help you :p
<gesslar> well, in my .pro file i tell it: DESTDIR = bin
<gesslar> so the binary file doesn't end up in the main directory when it compiles
<gesslar> so maybe the deb maker thing isn't FINDING the binary
<gesslar> so it has nothing to put in the .deb
<gesslar> i'm changing it to leave the binary in the main directory
<stdin> humm
<stdin> in "File:file rules" gesslar ?
<gesslar> darnit
<gesslar> it didn't find it, still
<gesslar> ok?
<gesslar> i have rules open
<stdin> in the guide, it on line 45
<gesslar> stdin: oh my goodness
<gesslar> stdin: i completely missed that
<stdin> heh :p
<gesslar> stdin: oh, but that line's already in my rules file
<stdin> still, you may need it in that file too
<draik> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<gesslar> love yakuake
<draik> I do too
<draik> but I can't seem to find it in the repos for dapper
<stdin> draik: you need to enable universe
<stdin> !universe | draik
<ubotu> draik: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gesslar> stdin: it's in that file
<draik> I just updated my sources list from source-o-matic
<draik> I know about the repos, I just don't know why I wasn't able to find it
<stdin> draik: did you tick the box with "Community maintained" in it?
<draik> I had everything enabled
<draik> ???
<draik> There was only the one that asked if you wanted src
<stdin> draik: that's not it, post your sources.list on pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<draik> http://pastebin.com/853925
<draik> stdin:
<draik> There was my list
<draik> stdin: http://pastebin.com/853925
<stdin> ok
<draik> list to my laptop anyway
<stdin> draik: can you see it in adept?
<draik> stdin: I don't use adept
<draik> I just updated the file and used konsole
<stdin> gesslar: maybe follow another guide, that one seems not to be very good
<rysiek|pl> cu all, gtg
<gesslar> stdin: do you know of any other?
<stdin> draik: did you run "sudo apt-get update" after you changed the file?
<draik> stdin: I'm currently running     sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<stdin> gesslar: i'm googleing now :p
<draik> stdin: yup
<draik> I'm on the last update
<draik> err.. upgrade
<stdin> draik: what dose "apt-cache search yakuake" show ?
<draik> 1sec
<draik> finishing up the upgrade
<beels15> german
<beels15> deutsch
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<draik> stdin: got it!
<gesslar> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thompa> anybody know hot to make kmpalyer open bbc radio?
<stdin> draik: :)
<stdin> gesslar: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<thompa> If I could avoid real player somehow...
<stdin> thompa: have you got w32codecs ?
<thompa> im on kubuntu64
<thompa> i dont think it will work
<draik> hmmm
<draik> still not on my K menu
<gesslar> stdin: thanks!
<thompa> i think there is a way for mplayer using codecs at hand or something
<thompa> but mplayer wont install
<draik> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<manom> hi everybody, do you know where can i get help about compiling kdebluetooth from svn trunk?
<lupine_85> manom: whoever manages the svn trunk will provide compilation instruction
<lupine_85> ...s
<thompa> nevermind mplayer is installed it seems
<stdin> thompa: I'm not sure you can do it then, short of installing a basic system in a chroot
<manom> :) thanks
<stdin> draik: try logging out, and back in
<thompa> stdin: the bbc radio site will work without real player im sure, if not ill chroot whatever that is
<draik> Just did
<draik> CTRL ALT BACKSPACE
<draik> I got it back
<stdin> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<stdin> thompa: ^^
<gesslar> stdin: i figured it out! :)
<gesslar> stdin: thanks tonnes :)
<stdin> gesslar: yay :D
<jpr_> hello
<stdin> hi
<jpr_> my first time using IRC
<stdin> well welcome to the #kubuntu channel :)
<jpr_> Thanks
<draik> Welcome to #kubuntu
<nikola> hi
<nikola> afk
<jpr_> Hello
<draik> What can we do for you today jpr_
<draik> ?
<jpr_> I've installed ubuntu linux on one of my machines and i'm just messing around with it, it's great
<draik> If you need help, this would be the place
<jpr_> I am having a problem with ktorrent
<draik> ok
<draik> simple questions first...
<draik> Are you on a router?
<jpr_> I can download one torrent no problem, but if i try to download a second i get an error
<jpr_> yes i'm on a router
<stdin> what's the error you get?
<draik> did you port forward?
<draik> actually, nevermind
<jpr_> don't know about port forwarding
<draik> what type of router do you have?
<draik> actually, hold on
<draik> I know of a place that has the manual for every router for port forwarding
<jpr_> it just says that there was a problem opening the torrent, and to try saving it first
<draik> hmmm
<stian__> meeh...
<Calmcacil> this is mean
<jpr_> is it port forwarding thats the problem?
<draik> could be
<draik> let me find the manual
<Calmcacil> cant get wlan working -_-
<stdin> jpr_: ahh, so try downloading the .torrent file to your desktop, then opening it in ktorrent
<jpr_> I never had a problem like this on the other operating system
<stdin> !wifi | Calmcacil
<ubotu> Calmcacil: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sleepy495> is there a web site or tutorial on installing xgl/compiz for dapper? most sites just mention stuff for gnome and edgy..
<draik> jpr_: http://portforward.com/
<jpr_> thanks
<jpr_> I'll have a look at it
<draik> It will help you with your specific router and firewall settings
<Calmcacil> need to get wlan up with wpa x3
<pcnerd37> Hello.  I need some help
<stdin> Calmcacil: wireless help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs WPA help https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<jpr_> Why does it allow me to download the first file without any problem?
<Calmcacil> im looking at it ;p
<stdin> Calmcacil: 2nd link is specifically for WPA
<draik> no clue
<draik> jpr_: no clue
<jpr_> ok draik thanks for your help
<pcnerd37> I have just installed the latest version of Kubuntu on my thinkpad and Im having some wireless issues.  When I try to use the wireless assistant to get on a WEP encrypted network, the connection always fails.  I have tried this on several wireless networks with no luck.  Can anybody tell me why this is happening and how i can fix it?
<flaccid> pcnerd37: try knetworkmanager
<draik> jpr_: no problem
<pcnerd37> ok, thanks
<pcnerd37> will that work for WPA networks too?
<flaccid> yep sure will
<flaccid> mind you the devs forgot that now using generic kernel, ipw and other drivers won't be available
<pcnerd37> great
<flaccid> so hopefully your card is fine or uses wext
<pcnerd37> i hope so too
<jlh_> hello
<stdin> hi
<jlh_> Thsi is my first time using this app
<jpr_> same here
<stdin> then welcome to #kubuntu
<jlh_> I have not been to this IRC channel before.
<jlh_> I'm a long time Debian user.
<stdin> #kubuntu is the support channel for Kubuntu
<jlh_> EDGY
<stdin> <-- feisty :)
<Seeker`> <--- windows XP
<stdin> BOO! :p
<jlh_> seeker are you using Mirc
<stdin> how's kqemu going Seeker` ?
<BluesKaj> stdin, is feisty stable in your opinion ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's been quite stable, for me (TM)
<stdin> Uptime: 14 days, 10 hours and 46 minutes
<stian__> grrr
<stian__> this is so anoying
<jlh_> Your not running it as a server are you?
<Calmcacil> when i join a WPA network
<Calmcacil> wlan
<Calmcacil> my computer freezes up
<stdin> BluesKaj: but it's not considered stable, it's still under development
<stdin> jlh_: nope, well only samba and ssh
<Calmcacil> i am using ndiswrapper
<Seeker`> jlh_: Yes, I am using MIRC
<BluesKaj> yeah i'm aware of that , simply curious , stdin :)
<Calmcacil> anyone have any ideas
<jlh_> That's a cool program. I used it for about 12 yrs
<stdin> BluesKaj: I've got edgy on another partition, just in case, but I haven't had to use it so fat
<Seeker`> stdin: I've got it running. I am attempting to install XP with it so I have even less reasons to boot in windows. but it keeps on stopping at 35% installed
<stdin> s/fat/far/
<stdin> Seeker`: I remember trying to install XP in qemu, too for ever, so I gave up and used vmware
<jlh_> VMware rocks
<Calmcacil> grr
<Calmcacil> anoying crap
<stdin> I use qemu where I can
<jlh_> Just remember there are great commercial apps out there.
<Seeker`> oooh...just made it to 37%
<jpiccolo> whats the app that shows weather on your desktop
<jlh_> I never had a sucessful load using Qemu
<stdin> Seeker`: just leave it for a few hours, and hope it don't crash :p
<jlh_> kweather
<stdin> jlh_: you can even open vmware images in qemu :)
<Seeker`> thats what i'm thiking of doing
<Calmcacil> wpa kinda sucks
<BluesKaj> i used GParted to setup and resize the Windows NTFS and Edgy ext partitions ...worked well as a live cd for me
<Seeker`> the problem is that my desktop is very noisy, so i may not be able to get much sleep
<jlh_> No, Just use Vmware and create a vmware image.
<jlh_> vmware is free. Check out the website.
<BluesKaj> VMWare, bah humbug ! :)
<jlh_> It works
<stdin> jlh_: use qemu to create a vmware image, and qemu is free (really free GPL)
<BluesKaj> I don't see the point of it
<jlh_> Do you work in IT
<jlh_> ?
<stdin> or just use XEN :p
<jlh_> You have to learn something other than opensource apps.
<stdin> jlh_: yeah, but when you can use oss, you should :p
<jlh_> Corporate networks are not built entirely on opensource
<stdin> all the computers I work on use GNU/Linux
<Seeker`> jlh_: But when at home you can use as much (or as little) oss as you like
<jlh_> You work in a corporate environment?
<BluesKaj> I just logon to windows (if I really need to), which becoming less and less frequent as time goes by. :)
<Seeker`> jlh_: Yep
<jlh_> how many users?
<jlh_> Hard to believe that all computers are oss top to bottom...
<Seeker`> in the company i work for? probably a couple of thousand. I dont work in the IT department, I work in R&D
<Seeker`> All of the computers I use for anything other than checking email run linux
<jlh_> That's different
<BluesKaj> most corporations hire windows IT admin guys : hence the prevalence of windows where there is no need for it
<jlh_> When you send people out the field, they will have to connect and use applications that interface with the dealer location.
<K`zan> Am I doing something wrong or is wine not a ubuntu package?
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stdin> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<stdin> K`zan: it is an ubuntu package, follow that guide
<stdin> s/is/has/
<Seeker`> jlh_: It is possible to use open source software in most (if not all) situations
<soulrider> hi everyone
<jlh_> Who is going to pay to move, train and rewrite applications
<jlh_> This is why makes more sense to attack small emerging companies
<Seeker`> jlh_: One of the problems at the moment is that people are trained to use windows from the beginning, not use computer or generic applications
<jlh_> influence Linux use
<jlh_> You don't understand what I'm saying.
<K`zan> stdin: Must have something screwy here, have the universe repository but all I get is libwine, libwine-dev and winefish.  Not sure what is going on here...
<flaccid> i think linux needs 5 more years to be up there
<flaccid> the interoperability just isn't there yet
<jlh_> When I move a fileshare to a new location without research, I can break many applications.
<stdin> K`zan: huh, how did you search for it?
<jlh_> Now think of changing a whole infrastructure.
<K`zan> adept just entered "wine"
<K`zan> stdin: used adept just entered "wine"
<jlh_> Linux needs an administration tool
<Seeker`> i'm not saying that it should be used everywhere now
<flaccid> jlh_: it has lots already doesn't?
<jlh_> with plugins to manage
<stdin> K`zan: open konsole, and type in "apt-cache search wine" and see if it's shown there
<Seeker`> but given time it definately can be used in a much larger share of the market
<stdin> jlh_: look at webmin
<flaccid> webmin is shite
<jlh_> I know what webmin is.
<K`zan> stdin: thanks, trying that now.
<flaccid> if you mean a control panel. none free exist that are any good
<jlh_> I hear ya
<stdin> yes, but that's what he was describing, and the only one I know of like that
<jlh_> thats what I'm talking about.
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> i'm writing one
<flaccid> but it won't be GPL
<flaccid> and its going to take me probaly 2 years to finish
<cloakable> Oh? Why?
<jlh_> We can't lead if we are emulating Windows way of doing things
<flaccid> but yes i'm doing this because none free exist that are any good
<K`zan> stdin: same results with addition of tellico stuff :-/.
<flaccid> i don't think windows has much to do with CPs :)
<jlh_> SAmba is nice but we are always trying to be compatable with MS AD
<stdin> K`zan: what version of kubuntu are you on? and what architecture?
<flaccid> we've been compatible with ms ad for a number of years now with samba
<K`zan> edgy, amd64
<K`zan> stdin:  edgy, amd64
<jlh_> We need to be inovative.
<flaccid> we are innovative. just lacks a lot of other stuff
<jlh_> Do we really need 10,000 linux distros?
<flaccid> no
<flaccid> but we need one that beats windows in all aspects
<jlh_> WE have no standard
<flaccid> not one does that yet
<K`zan> jlh_: I don't think so but with the pissing matches that go on, I can't see how that can be avoided...
<jlh_> I hear ya
<superkirbyartist>  Any ideas for lightweight sound recorder?
<jlh_> That's the biggest dissapointment about Linux, to me.
<flaccid> its too late to unify *nix. but its not too late to improve what is available
<flaccid> superkirbyartist: audacity might be light enough
<K`zan> jlh_: if half that energy went into getting stuff done in a VERY few distros, we'd have left m$ in the dust a good while back :-(.
<stdin> K`zan: don't think there is a amd64 package for wine
<superkirbyartist> flaccid:  Thank you!
<jlh_> When I say standardization, I hear your attacking Oss
<flaccid> my dislike of linux is distros not living up to name and not satisfying the person trying to come from windows
<K`zan> stdin: OK thanks, the amount of stuff that won't run under amd64 (linux and windoz) is staggering :-(.  THanks for the help, much appreciated.
<stdin> K`zan: is there any reason you need to run 64bit ?
<flaccid> an out-of-the-box emphasis needs to placed on linux. its not out of the box yet, rarely is
<jlh_> I would like to setup a re-think website for Linux users and programmers.
<jlh_> that would be a start
<flaccid> jlh_: so would i . you set it up and i'll post :)
<jlh_> I'm graduating in June, I will have more time to invest in Linux.
<jlh_> Linux could use a add/remove programs app.
<jlh_> I don't mean adept or apt
<K`zan> stdin: I think the only good reason is I got bit believing the marketing BS :-/.
<Seeker`> isn't that what synaptic does?
<conk> yep
<stdin> jlh_: what about the one in the kmenu?
<jlh_> Most people do not care what a dependancy is
<flaccid> jlh_: it does have it
<K`zan> stdin: about to uninstall all the 64 bit stuff and just install the 32 bit "equivalents"...
<jlh_> kmenu
<flaccid> there are a few add/remove gtk apps
<stdin> K`zan: the only advantages or 64bit is if you have 4GB+ RAM really
<geekster> jlh_ most people also don't care what a .dll is
<jlh_> under system settings
<jlh_> That's a good place to put it.
<stdin> jlh_: Kmenu -> Add/Remove Programs
<jlh_> Adobe EAsports don't write apps for us because there are to many distros
<bonbonthejon> I am having trouble with kontact
<jlh_> They are not going to write 40 versions of an installer
<bonbonthejon> kontact will not fully maximize
<flaccid> um
<flaccid> thats coz they are stupid
<jlh_> We need a standard
<flaccid> you only need 1 version because of archs
<geekster> jlh_ actually i talked to a bunch of the adobe guys at linuxworld, they dont write them more because of the percieved limited market share linux has today.
<flaccid> jlh_: adobe is bullshitting basically
<stdin> jlh_: linux just don't have enough market share, and you only need 3 packages for linux, a tar.gz a RPM and a DEB
<flaccid> jlh_: have a look at nexuiz
<jlh_> where do things reside /etc  /home  /var....
<flaccid> stdin: or 1 binary installer
<flaccid> man:heir
<flaccid> hmm no mah:heir in ubuntu, thats not good
<stdin> yep, like the nvidia driver installer, works on all linux, only one package
<jlh_> What DEB? Not all Debian deb's are compatable with Ubuntu..
<flaccid> oh it does
<flaccid> i spelt it wrong
<dwidmann> jlh_, much of it does seem to be standardized, to some extent
<flaccid> jlh_: try man hier
<geekster> jlh: there is a lot of issues with linux, same can be said for every OS out there.
<jlh_> see what I mean, and that's stated on ubuntu
<flaccid> jlh_: trust me its adobe not linux that is the problem
<flaccid> nexuiz has one .zip and works on all platforms..........
<jlh_> how about a click binary
<stdin> jlh_: that's to do with what libs are packaged, and dependencies, just stick the directory tree in a deb, it'll work on all deb systems
<geekster> jlh: try clicking on a .deb
<jlh_> dpkg -ivh ooooo.beb
<flaccid> a click binary is fine. x11 is a standard for gui and sh is standard for shell...
<jlh_> you know what I'm talking about.
<flaccid> there really isn't a problem
<flaccid> it comes down to the developers
<flaccid> excuses are always made..
<jlh_> They don't all work. Let's keep out of the Linux fantasy world
<flaccid> that sounds like a pathetic excuse
<geekster> jlh_ i do know what your talking about and there is still a few pieces missing i do not disagree, but i think you will see windows has the same issues for a lot of stuff too.
<flaccid> 'i want linux to rule', 'be easy on them they don't work' wtf
<jlh_> I think there are better ways of doing things but I don't see them challenging MS
<flaccid> things need to be treated on a professional level or it won't compete
<flaccid> there is nothing missing.... i just disproved that
<stdin> jlh_: depends on the package, but if you realace a full app, with all it's dependencies in it, it will work on any deb system
<flaccid> a binary installer negates the need for more than 1 way of distribution
<stdin> place not replace
<geekster> jlh: better be glad its there or you would be even more harrassed with virus's and spyware, ms wouldnt have the competition forcing them to look better and more secure
<homer> assuming KDE 4 comes out 2 weeks before fiesty comes out
* stdin agrees with flaccid 
<jlh_> Right, but who wants to research all that. I can't get people to stop opening unknown mail senders.
<homer> will it be included?
<dwidmann> homer, kde4 will not be default in kubuntu
<stdin> homer: I doubt KDE 4 will be out any time soon
<dwidmann> it will be made available upon completion
<flaccid> probably someone that wants to put some effort into the gnu/linux mission.........
<stdin> not released anyway
<homer> stdin: alot of KDE devs are working solely on KDE 4 now, so you never know
<dwidmann> it will be a seperate set of packages entirely, kde3 apps are not compatible with kde4 at all, also, the settings directory will be ~/.kde4
<stdin> homer: it'll take more than 4 months tho :p
<flaccid> well i read there was a qt3 compatibility wrapper in qt4...........
<jlh_> Most people want to sit on an IRC channel and piss each other off, rather than finding a solution to one major problem before moving on to the next.
<flaccid> even showed that to me when i compiled qt4
<geekster> jlh_: how much software have you released and how many how-to's have you written???
<flaccid> most people i doubt ti. some perhaps, but that is not all people. nowhere near it
<stdin> off topic discussions are supposed to be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<geekster> k
<flaccid> myself i've written articles, helped, reported bugs etc. something that a lot of people do here
<jlh_> KDE will get some major apps designed for us because they will standarize something and distribute their toolkit like MS pushes the ASP suite
<homer> it seems the ubuntu people have a special plan for KDE 4 if it get released
<geekster> ditto flaccid and its why i do anytime in irc at all
<geekster> i personally can't wait to see kde4... quite excited.
<jlh_> I'm the freakin' penguin. What does it matter. I use Linux
<stdin> i'm gonna wait until at least RC1 to try kde4
<homer> plasma looks to be the coolest part of it
<geekster> glad to finally have my treo syncing with kontact.
<homer> but that is really pre-alpha
<homer> alot of libraries are mature while others are pre-alpha
<brandon> hey can someone tell me if there is a way to fix flash on myspace so that it displays the players correctly
<homer> like phonon is pretty mature
<K`zan> stdin: based on my experiences so far, I agree :-).  I don't have anything that needs 4G of RAM so I might as well install the 32 bit versions :-/.
<stdin> yeah, not developer release, a release candidate
<dwidmann> I think I'll wait til there are debs ... takes too much bandwidth to keep up with svn
<jlh_> I will be happy we are not always adding "finally" when something works.
<stdin> K`zan: it will save you a whole lot of trouble :p
<homer> also KWin improvements look cool
<homer> KHTML is really heavy development
<K`zan> stdin: I would have :-) but I have already beat my head bloody finding out what works and what doesn't :-).  At least I can stop that now :-).
<dwidmann> I wonder if they're working on a new kwin theme or not, hmmm
<homer> lots of commits to it
<geekster> im quite happy with kde as it is but cooler is nice and kde4 definetly looks to deliver on that.
<bonbonthejon> can someone help me figure out how to get konqueror to work with Novell BorderManager
<jlh_> see ya all
<BluesKaj> what's force removal command for an unwanted file that consistently wants to install
<BluesKaj> ?
<stdin> apt-get remove ?
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: apt-get purge?
<Hobbsee> apt-get remove --purge
<BluesKaj> no, apt doesn't work
<stdin> BluesKaj: what's exactly is the situation ?
<BluesKaj> trying to get risd of calmav it intereferes with upgrades in synaptic
<BluesKaj> clamav
<stdin> BluesKaj: try with aptitude remove
<Jiong> ?
<Alter-Ego> does kubuntu have a billing clock/timer ?
<denis> good mornmng
<denis> h morning
<denis> I have a problem with adept since I upgraded to kubuntu 6.10
<radiant> can someone do a /whois on me and post it in whisper?
<denis> I have 27 packages to update but everytime I want to do that the package to be updatet is shown as (break)
<denis> any idea?
<denis> perhaps because of the sources.list?
<denis> :-/
<BluesKaj> the calmav pkg is broken and upgrading doesn't work and purging won't either ...stuck in limbo and it's interfering with upgrading other pkgs
<BluesKaj> clamav
<n8k99> hey there
<bonbonthejon> hi
<denis> bye
<draik> Can I convert pdf to another format?
<draik> In Kubuntu, can I convert pdf to doc, odt or another format?
<nikola> guess what?
<nikola> I GOT KBFX TO WORK
<nikola> KIND OF
<nikola> I kinda cheated it into working :P
<bonbonthejon> nikola: did you use the repository?
<nikola> nope
<Annirak> How would I go about recording a 15-minute audio clip from line-in at specific times of day?
<nikola> there is a place where you can change the look of the bar in the bar settings
<nikola> i did that
<nikola> then i dloaded a program that became my kbfx button
<lupine_85> Annirak: $console recording program + cron
<nikola> thats all
<nikola> my computer now looks like.............. windows xp...................
<bonbonthejon> eww
<nikola> wow, this is totally an OS confused Mac
<bonbonthejon> lol
<nikola> iz still my fav computer :P
<nikola> mainly cuz i cant get my hands on my dad's macpro ><
<Annirak> lupine_85: any suggestions for the console based recording program?
<nikola> oh, that reminds me
<nikola> how do i get my webcam and mic to work with kubuntu?
<lupine_85> Annirak: no, sorry.
<geoffb> Hey folks, kubuntu on an intel macbook! woo! a much easier windowing system to cope with than OS X! I'm stuck with screen resolution of 1024x768, I want/need 1280x800, no option to change it in the gui. May I have some pointers on how to fix that please?
<BluesKaj> geoffb, sys/settings/monitor&display/hardware/admin mode/scrnsize slider
<BluesKaj> correction geoffb,sys/settings/monitor&display/admin mode/scrnsize slider
<makuseru> anyone know a channel i can go to for videogame help?
<geoffb> BluesKaj: thanks, I've tried that, I don't have options beyond 1204x768... at the moment I'm digging in xorg.conf to rectify that
<BluesKaj> yes, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ...there you'll see the options for scrn resolutions
<BluesKaj> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<makuseru> anyone know a channel i can go to for videogame help?
<BluesKaj> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> heh
<stdin> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp2025> Hi, I need to install the gettext-ruby1.8 package in Dapper, unfortunately the given version is quite buggy and more or less useless for my purpose.
<scorp2025> What shall I do?
<prophitinc> hey i need help setting up a password for su
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<stdin> ahh :)
<BluesKaj> that's it
<stdin> prophitinc: use sudo
<prophitinc> sudo
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<j_> Hey, I feel rude, is it ok if I ask for some help in here? lol
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<prophitinc> i need to install java
<prophitinc> i downloaded 2 different files
<j_> just installed kubuntu, and all my images are screwed up, it's like on a badly compressed video, all the black space in any image is like green and scrambled
<stdin> !java | prophitinc
<ubotu> prophitinc: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<makuseru> prophitinc: you could use automatix
<prophitinc> whats that
<stdin> !ausomatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ausomatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<makuseru> lies
<stdin> ^^^ automatix = bad
<makuseru> it dosnt break anything
<makuseru> no
<stdin> yes
<stdin> :p
<makuseru> automatix = makes EVERYTHINg easier
<notech> seen itt hose a different distro
<makuseru> its for ubuntu based distros only
<makuseru> w32 codecs, multimedia codes, mplayer and flash plugin for FF and java
<makuseru> prophitinc: www.getautomatix.com
<notech> no it isn't, or maybe it was automatrix. something along the ssame thing
<prophitinc> how do i enable multiverse?
<makuseru> yes automatix is ubuntu ONLY
<makuseru> it says it on its main site
<BluesKaj> hmmm, can't seem to purge or upgrade a broken pkg ...what does one do to get rid of it ?
<stdin> automatix can leave your system in an an usable state when you try and upgrade, if you use it, you do so AT YOUR OWN RISK
<BluesKaj> it won't fix either
<BluesKaj> din't used automtix
<BluesKaj> use
<stdin> BluesKaj: that statement wasn't directed at you :) what package is it, clamav?
<makuseru> stdin: automatix does only good
<prophitinc> so how do you enable multiverse?
<stdin> makuseru: like I say, if it breaks your system, too bad
<notech> makuseru: maybe for you, but many others have had troubles
<BluesKaj> yeah, damn thing sticks like sh..t to a blanket
<stdin> !multiverse | prophitinc
<ubotu> prophitinc: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> BluesKaj: try sudo dpkg -r clamav
<david_> salut
<david_> ya quelqun?
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove clamav which isn't installed...strangest thing, yet it keeps wanting to upgrade WTF ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: what dose "dpkg --list | grep clamav" show?
<stdin> BluesKaj: pastebin if it's large
<notech> Automatix2 does not replace your sources list. It adds missing official sources and some safe third party sources to your existing sources.list  ...... so nice of them to determine what 3rd party are safe while giving you no choice in the matter
<stdin> notech: and why not just do it the safe way, following the guides on help.ubuntu.com ?
<BluesKaj> just pmd ya, stdin
<BluesKaj> well queryed
<notech> stdin: i would never use automatix
<stdin> BluesKaj: try "sudo dpkg -r clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam ibclamav1 "
<BluesKaj> warning: ignoring request to remove ibclamav1 which isn't installed
<stdin> people should not reccommend automatix, or easyubuntu, as both can do considerable damage, if you still want to use it, then good luck
<BluesKaj> easyubuntu is a bit better , not as damaging as automatix
<php-freak> $ lynx -source http://go-pear.org/ | php ?
<php-freak> $ lynx -source http://go-pear.org/ | php  how do i run this?
<stdin> BluesKaj: huh... , try " sudo dpkg -r clamav-base clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam"
<php-freak> $ lynx -source http://go-pear.org/ | php  how do i run this?
<stdin> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stdin> !php3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !php4
<ubotu> php4: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-1.1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<stdin> php-freak: try installing that
<holger> hello
<stdin> php-freak: then run the command in konsole
<php-freak> i already got that installed
<php-freak> stdin? what are you talking about
<php-freak> I'm asking how do I installed pear
<j_> j_
<php-freak> do you know anything about php
<php-freak> http://pear.php.net/manual/en/installation.getting.php its telling me how to install pear here, and thats what im trying to do
<stdin> php-freak: you have to install php, then run the command it says in konsole
<php-freak> stdin: php is install cli version/ web version
<php-freak>  -source http://go-pear.org/ | php
<php-freak> i run that
<php-freak> unkown command
<holger> is there a way to delete the last entry from history. "history -d" wants to know the offset, but i don't know the offset of the last element. mmh
<stdin> php-freak: ok, if you have it installed, just run the command in console as "lynx -source http://pear.php.net/go-pear | php -q"
<php-freak> command not found
<holger> "history | tail -n 2" returns the offset i want to know, how can i match it?
<stdin> php-freak: try: "wget http://go-pear.org/ -O - | php -q"
<_sledge_> Did you mean: ubuntu upgrade from edgy to frosty
<_sledge_> rofl
<_sledge_> :P
<BluesKaj> snowman is the latest > :)
<php-freak> stdin: cool got it whats the -O -q for?
<stdin> php-freak: the '-O -' makes wget output the file to stdout, and but I don't know what the '-q' option to php dose
* stdin will be back soon
<zshay> are the servers for apt-get running slow today?
<zshay> all of my downloads are going normal speed except for apt-get downloads...
<virustech> hi! who can tell me how to play mp3 music on my kubuntu? please
<_sledge_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Annirak> how do I change the volume of /dev/dsp?
<Annirak> Well, for recording audio, that is
<stdin> Annirak: use kmix for that
<stdin> zshay: depends which servers you are using
<Annirak> stdin I'm trying to record audio from a script.  Can I use kmix to change the audio in that scenario?
<stdin> Annirak: that should work, or alsamixer
<Search4Lancer> eeee problem!
<Search4Lancer> I've been doing some rearraging in my room and left my laptop unplugged and of course it died
<Search4Lancer> I just started it back up and the screen size was at 800x600 (not sure what it was before), which is definitely not right
<Search4Lancer> I tried changing it to the larger value, and rather than making everything smaller (the desired effect) everything stayed the same size, and the screen was scrolling
<stdin> !xconfig | Search4Lancer
<ubotu> Search4Lancer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<stdin> Search4Lancer: use the last command there ^^
<Search4Lancer> it's the resolution that's the problem, correct?
<stdin> Search4Lancer: yes
<Search4Lancer> that didn't do much
<stdin> Search4Lancer: what happened when you ran it?
<Search4Lancer> "warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been customized"
<Search4Lancer> and it overwrote it, but with who knows what
<stdin> Search4Lancer: ahh, run this first: sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<stdin> Search4Lancer: then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" again
<Search4Lancer> same result (or lack thereof)
<stdin> Search4Lancer: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<Search4Lancer> heck if I know... I tried to upgrade to Edgy and it didn't work, so... Dapper?
<Search4Lancer> kind of silly that there aren't resolution settings somewhere easily accessible
<stdin> Search4Lancer: in konsole type: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5su
<stdin> Search4Lancer: correction: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Search4Lancer> result: c6c0b7a666f6d7b298b3eb42cda2f713  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stdin> Search4Lancer: ok, now type : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<stdin> Search4Lancer: toy should see a a blue menu come up
<stdin> (sort of)
<Balsamic_Chicken> good evening stdin
<Balsamic_Chicken> =)
<thompa> is there a special kernel i want for amd64 duo core, it installed with generic, ?
<stdin> good morning Balsamic_Chicken :p
<stdin> thompa: generic is fine
<thompa> there is amd64 generic also though
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the equivalent of krdc remote desktop connection in ubuntu?
<Search4Lancer> stdin: still gives me the whole "not updating, possibly customized" schpeel
<stdin> Search4Lancer: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> (without the -phigh)
<draik> Doees     dpkg --get-selection    work for anyone?
<thompa> stdin: shouldnt i be using amd64-k8-smp or something?
<stdin> draik: yes, but it's dpkg --get-selections
<draik> stdin: UGH... I hate missing that one letter
<stdin> thompa: no, they have all been merged in to the generic one
<draik> stdin: Thank you... again
<MarcC-Li> where can I find the settings for the "lock screen" command? It stopped displaying the screensaver all of a sudden.
<stdin> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<thompa> stdin: good enough
<thompa> tanx
<draik> stdin: I've had so much help from you today. I thank you for that. When do I get your bill?
* draik is listening to Open Your Eyes by Guano Apes on Best Of Guano Apes [Amarok] 
<draik> woohoo... plugin works!
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the equivalent of krdc remote desktop connection in ubuntu?
<stdin> draik: no problem, but all donations are welcome :p j/k
<draik> stdin: why not?
<BluesKaj> nite all
<stdin> draik: hey, if you want to send my money, I won't stop you
<draik> stdin: Depends, where's it going?
<stdin> draik: i'm in the UK
<draik> Hmmm...
<draik> stdin: I'm in the US
<thompa> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<draik> stdin: might be a BIT of a problem there
<Search4Lancer> yuy I don't even know what to put for half the crap it's asking me
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: ask in #ubuntu ?
<stdin> Search4Lancer: just leave as default (press enter), until you get to the resolution part
<stdin> draik: paypal :p
<draik> stdin: That's what I was thinking
<draik> stdin: I deal with paypal at work all day long
<draik> stdin: It's just a matter of conversion now
<stdin> I can't remember the last time I used it, but it's useful to have one i guess
<draik> stdin: Its about what... $1 USD is about $0.50 or so
<draik> I know my USD is worthless to you
<draik> so I have to bulk it up just right
<stdin> draik: google says $1 = 0.516182316  :p
<draik> yup
* Search4Lancer wonders what resolution he wants
<stdin> Search4Lancer: 1024x768 is standard, but you can go bigger
<Search4Lancer> well it's a widescreen laptop
<stdin> ahh, ok
<Search4Lancer> it has 1280*800 selected... I think that's what I've been using
<stdin> yeah, sounds right
<Search4Lancer> okay.... I'm done.... now what? restart xorg?
<stdin> Search4Lancer: yes, you just logout, and choose "restart X server" from the login menu (or press Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace if you can't find it)
<Search4Lancer> :-\ still seems wrong
<Search4Lancer> well, still _is_ wrong
<stdin> is it a different resolution tho?
<Search4Lancer> no... I'm pretty sure it's the same as it was a moment ago
<stdin> maybe this page can help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Balsamic_Chicken> i'm trying to connect to someone that's could use krdc, once i know his ip address, how do i connect to him, does he need to have some application open for me to be able to connect with him?
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: don't know, but here's a help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin ty
<stdin> np , hope it helps
<apixelatedoffice> I recently installed KDE, which is better with the KDE desktop... easy ubuntu OR automatix?
<stdin> nither
<kai_> wasup
<stdin> see this warning:
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stdin> if you still want to install, then go ahead
<kai_> How would I go about releasing and renewing my Ip number if linus?
<apixelatedoffice> hmm, yeah, I want some stuff done fast, but I guess I'd better take it slow.
<stdin> kai_: try "sudo ifup --force eth0" if it's the IP of eth0 you want to renew
<kai_> ahhh, is that one a wiki for commands and what not
<stdin> kai_: huh?
<stdin> apixelatedoffice: what things do you want? codecs,flash,java?
<kai_> is there a wiki or something where I can look up some ip commmands I can in linux? I don't know any
<apixelatedoffice> yeah,... pretty much.
<stdin> kai_: all I can recommend is search google, I just happen to have learnt that command
<kai_> lol
<apixelatedoffice> It's cool, I have a lot to figure out, I'll figure it out soon enough. :)
<kai_> ok
<stdin> apixelatedoffice: this page has all the info you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<apixelatedoffice> oh thanks :)
<stdin> no problem
<stdin> apixelatedoffice: if you have any other questions, or need help, just ask :)
<apixelatedoffice> thanks :)
<crav> I have a broadcom bcm4318 that I absolutely cannot get to work. I've read and attmpted at least 10 different guides on the subject. Is it worth my $17 to just get a compatable card?
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's good then
<stdin> crav: have you read the guides on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<stdin> crav: dapper or edgy?
<crav> edgy
<aseigo> Riddell: ping
<stdin> looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<aseigo> dammit. wrong channel
<stdin> heh
<stdin> crav: that link should help
<crav> i haven't seen that particular link
<crav> i shall try yet again!
* stdin crosses fingers for crav 
<crav> right now i'm only online because of windows
<crav> so i shall return, hopefully NOT while in windows.
<stdin> ok, good luck crav
<makuseru> anyone know a channel i can go to for videogame help?
<Admiral_Chicago>  /list might know.
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean video game help
<stdin> makuseru: don't think there is one, have you looked at the help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<makuseru> no i havent
<makuseru> thanks
<knapp> Anyone familiar with Devede?
<knapp> How can I make chapters in it?
<Dr_willis> never heard of it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dwidmann> Dr_willis, it's a python app for creating dvds, so now you've heard of it :)
<dwidmann> **video dvds
<stdin> knapp: when you select a file, you can set chapter length under "Advanced options"
<stdin> don't think you can set chapters manually tho, just the length between them
<stdin> nice little app there, didn't know about it
<knapp> hmm let me take a look
<knapp> stdin
<stdin> yes
<knapp> I have 11 avi files that I want to put on dvd. How can I make it so each (1-11) are chapters?
<knapp> 11 chapters
<knapp> Maybe just uncheck that box that says split into chapters?
<stdin> knapp: don't think you can with that app, I think you can with kmediafactory tho
<knapp> *sigh* so many freakin programs
<knapp> why cant one do them all :/
<stdin> knapp: but you can try unchecking the box and err
<stdin> see not err :p
<Minataku> stdin: Say, do you know where genii is?
<stdin> Minataku: I don't, he's not online atm
<Minataku> :o
<stdin> hasn't been all day
<Minataku> He said he'd be back yesterday and he wasn't
<stdin> he was here yesterday
<Annirak> I'm trying to capture audio from my line-in port with a script.  I'm using rec (sox package).  When I listen to the audio stream by removing the mute flag from line-in in alsamixer, I hear clean audio.  When I record it with $rec -d /dev/dsp outfile.wav and play it back in kaffeine, it's distorted.  When I force the sample rate to 44.1kHz, it's not as bad, but it's still distorted.
<Minataku> stdin: I didn't see him :o
<stdin> Minataku: he was here as genii and genii2
<stdin> but he left at 11pm GMT
<Minataku> stdin: Weird... maybe my brain is busted
<Minataku> Wouldn't be the first time
<Minataku> XD
<stdin> Minataku: he should be here tomorrow, he has the odd day off :p
<stdin> Annirak: maybe try asking in #ubuntu or ##linux seeing as it's not really a kubuntu specific issue
<Minataku> stdin: Ah
<Minataku> stdin: I was a bit worried, lol
<stdin> Minataku: maybe he actually has a life outside of linux :p
<Minataku> stdin: lol
<Minataku> stdin: I know, I know
<stdin> not like me :p
<Minataku> But he wasn't around when he said he would be and I got a little concerned
<Minataku> I'm still young enough to care sometimes
<Minataku> XD
<stdin> aww :)
<Annirak> stdin: point.
<Minataku> I'm cynical as all hell but I still have some love
<Minataku> XD
<stdin> all you need is love, love, love ....
<stdin> :p
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Annirak: Perhaps the input signal is too high for the card? That could lead to clipping if precautions aren't taken
<Annirak> It does play properly when done directly
<Annirak> just not when recorded
<Valmarko> I'd like to spend some of my free time by learning programing my computer. I' ve just downloaded to books: Ruby Cook Book ; The Rubu way. Well, I just need the ruby itself and some decent IDE :) Could someone help me ?
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Minataku> Oooh, that's nice
<Valmarko> tanks :)
<Minataku> Valmarko: I'd suggest Python, though
<Minataku> It's more prevalent of a scripting language than Ruby
<morghanphoenix> !dmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Also for a real language, there's always good old C++
<Minataku> Or C
<Valmarko> I no nothing about programming. I just want to start from some point, But, why do you suggest python?
<Minataku> Valmarko: Personal preference, really, I use a couple programs written in Python and they're great
<morghanphoenix> Python is the one I'm trying to learn in what little spare time I have. Lots of stuff I have is written in python and it's supposed to be one of the simpler languages to learn
<Minataku> I've never actually used anything written in Ruby, yet, and it seems less prevalent than Python is
<stdin> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Dr_willis> different focus :)
<Minataku> :3
<Valmarko> ummm... Are there any books ?
<morghanphoenix> !direct rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> I know of a python ide, but not a ruby one
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know the url for the direct rendering help?
<stdin> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<Valmarko> Well... tanks :)
<stdin> morghanphoenix: what graphics card do you have ?
<morghanphoenix> ATi Radeon 7000 128MB
<stdin> morghanphoenix: what dose "glxinfo |grep direct" show ?
<morghanphoenix> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<morghanphoenix> direct rendering: No
<morghanphoenix> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Minataku> Valmarko: No problem
<stdin> morghanphoenix: ahh, you need the ati binary driver then
<stdin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<morghanphoenix> Starts at the Radeon 9000 series in the support list
<morghanphoenix> is there a legacy driver
<morghanphoenix> 7000 is a pretty new card, it's amazing the ATi driver doesn't support it
<Minataku> If all else fails, there's always VESA
<morghanphoenix> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Minataku> I have to remember that *buntu does things in an easy/automated manner
<stdin> morghanphoenix: what dose "lspci |grep VGA" show" ?
<Minataku> I'm a Gentoo user who came in here to talk to someone so the thought of not doing it myself confounds me
<Minataku> XD
<stdin> morghanphoenix: that's "lspci |grep VGA"
<morghanphoenix> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<stdin> looks like ATI don't supply a driver for that anymore :(
<Minataku> Isn't there a legacy ATI driver that they shove all their way-too-early-EOL'd card drivers to?
<Minataku> Or has ATI gotten worse since the last crap I heard about them?
<morghanphoenix> Ack, not fair, even dgen is running slow and choppy.
<stdin> oldest driver I can find is 8500 series
* Rob-West is going to bed BBL
<stdin> hmm, google time :p
<Minataku> I hate when they do things like that, as if nobody uses the card anymore when in reality a lot of people still do
<morghanphoenix> It's a pretty new card too.
<Minataku> EOL/EOS doesn't mean End Of Use
<Minataku> Companies that provide no support for older products aren't companies worth doing business with
<Minataku> Solely because of the fact that at any time determined by the company you'll end up screwed
<morghanphoenix> I didn't buy it at least
<Minataku> lol
<morghanphoenix> Every part of my computer was free
<Minataku> At least I know better than to ever buy ATI
<morghanphoenix> Salvaged from peoples junked systems, whatever still works and is better than what I have ends up in my box.
<Minataku> Lest my computer become more than 6 months old and they tell me my card is obsolete and that I can copulate with myself
<Minataku> Trying to keep the language clean for in here
<Minataku> lol
<morghanphoenix> Amazing what people trash computers for
<Minataku> Indeed
<morghanphoenix> Most of my system was trashed because thier copy of windows me crashed
<Minataku> "Oh, this is more than 10 days old, bin it"
<Minataku> And of course the companies all assume that this is what EVERYONE does
<morghanphoenix> I'm going to be buying a new laptop from linux certified soon, it'll be the first new computer I've owned since my 386 in the  mid 90s
<Minataku> While in reality most people don't have the money or rather the expertise to change their hardware every time the next thing comes out
<morghanphoenix> Is impossible to screw up in windows if the CD that comes with it has good drivers.
<morghanphoenix> Just plug & play, then insert the disc for bonus features
<flaccid> welcome to capitalism, Minataku
<Minataku> Not to mention the total folly of "Intellectual Property" which really does nothing more than cause advancement to grind to a halt and lay festering
<morghanphoenix> It would be just as easy in linux if you could actually find the damn drivers
<Minataku> flaccid: Don't remind me, capitalism is the same reason we have to fight DRM/TCPA
<morghanphoenix> DRM is the reason I'm using linux now
<morghanphoenix> Microsoft, Apple and Sony got into a fight over who owned my music and videos, my computer was the loser
<Minataku> With any (of their) luck we'll all be forced to use Windows thanks to big business
<Minataku> morghanphoenix: That's a good one
<morghanphoenix> And of course Microsoft wanted a butt load of money for the disc to the OS I allready owned
<Minataku> Of course
<morghanphoenix> Mine had been damaged, and even with a valid cd-key they wanted more than an old OS is worth.
<Minataku> "License transfer!? THAT'S ILLEGAL WITCHCRAFT!"
<morghanphoenix> I think if you've bought the damn OS you should be able to use it. We have an old 333 that has windows XP and it should be transferable to the faster computers, but no, that wouldn't make more money.
<Minataku> Of course not, it's locked to the original computer thanks to "Product Activation"
<morghanphoenix> As long as you remove it from the old computer there shouldn't be a problem, you still only own one installed copy, but that would constitute good customer service.
<Search4Lancer> *gasp!*
<Minataku> And -$300
<morghanphoenix> Which I've had to do again four times in the last six months for the cd-rom, video card and both sticks of ram.
<Minataku> Or whatever they overcharge for Windows
<morghanphoenix> $200
<morghanphoenix> But since you've allready paid $200, I guess that'd make it $400, so $300 is a good average.
<morghanphoenix> Gotta go to Safeway, out of Dr. Pepper, not a good thing when you're short on sleep.
<morghanphoenix> Too bad they stopped selling jolt around here.
<Minataku> Sorry to sidetrack the channel with all that XD
<flaccid> at the end of the day its people and greed that ruin it
<flaccid> and as if google has lived up to their slogan
<geoffb> human greed
<flaccid> thats a double superlative, geoffb
<geoffb> lol
<flaccid> heh i know someone named geoffb too
<geoffb> but you're better now?
<flaccid> humans > greed
<flaccid> huh
<Rob-West> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Rob-West> my bittorrent wont work
<Rob-West> like 73% through a download and it stops working
<Minataku> Rob-West: Are there still seeds/peers?
<Rob-West> yea
<Minataku> Hm
<Rob-West> but it bittorrent freezes
<Minataku> Weird
<Rob-West> even in gnome
<stdin> Rob-West: it may be there aren't any seeders
<Rob-West> no theres like 600 seeders
<Minataku> stdin: I asked that already, apparantly the app is freezing up on him
<Rob-West> like if i have it opened and i open konversation
<Rob-West> then try to go back to bittorrent its just a blank gray window
<xenophile7x7> does anyone know a good resource to look up CLI-based software for kubuntu?
<geoffb> xenophile7x7: is there something in particular that you're looking for?
<xenophile7x7> no
<xenophile7x7> ive only been using linux a few day,s so im still learning
<stdin> Rob-West: maybe try a console torrent application, like rtorrent
<xenophile7x7> but i want to focus more on cli than the gui
<eve> hi
<Rob-West> wont i have to start my download from 0%
<xenophile7x7> im not necessarily tryin to find a download site. just a resource to see whats available.
<Minataku> No
<geoffb> xenophile7x7: I'm not aware of a specific place to search for cli only stuff. I often use freshmeat.net for finding stuff generally
<Minataku> It should start from where the other client left off
<stdin> Rob-West: probably, but maybe you could copy the partly downloaded files/dirs to where rtorrent saves them, and it may resume (maybe)
<xenophile7x7> ok, ill give that a shot. thanks!
<geoffb> but I usually approach it from the point of view of solving a specific problem, not browsing
<geoffb> u welcome
<geoffb> do ask if there's something specific you need a solution to
<xenophile7x7> oh i will
<Rob-West> where does rtorrent save
<geoffb> :-)
<xenophile7x7> just checking around to see whats out there atm though
<xenophile7x7> kinda compare and contrast, experiminting and such
<Rob-West> how do i open a torrent file
<stdin> in rtorrent?
<Rob-West> yea
<geoffb> fair enough... maybe have a look at... .lynx (web browser), wget (web harvester!!!), rtorrent (bittorrent client)... uhm.... /me scratches head...
<geoffb> Rob-West: iirc, it will accept the torrent filename as a command line argument
<stdin> yep
<Rob-West> [Snarf-It.org]  Microsoft_Flight_Simulator_X_Deluxe-Razor1911.torrent
<Rob-West> so just put that in
<stdin> Rob-West: start it like: rtorrent torrentfile.torrent
<geoffb> lol... no, MSFS won't run on linux <grin>...
<geoffb> yes, that's right
<genben> hi all, been trying to config the jre plugin for FF on kubuntu according to the instructions at plugin.mozdev.org, but it isn't working
<Rob-West> i give up
<Rob-West> i wish i could FTP it
<geoffb> Rob-West: what's the issue? is it still giving you grief?
<Rob-West> yes
<Rob-West> i should have just stuck to windows
<geoffb> so what have you done so far?
<stdin> genben: use the packages in multiverse
<geoffb> don't stress dude, it can all be sorted :-)
<genben> k, what is the correct package name
<Rob-West> well before bittorrent stopped wanting to work my file got to 72%
<geoffb> oh, ok, and now you're trying a different torrent client....
<geoffb> gotcha
<Rob-West> then i lost power and then bittorrent started acting up
<stdin> genben: sun-java5-plugin
<geoffb> and rtorrent? not working?
<Rob-West> it wont open the torrent file
<genben> stdin: ta
<geoffb> on the command line, you're typing "rtorrent <torrent file name>"?
<Rob-West> yes
<genben> so pretty much anyhting i want to do, just follow the various ubuntu methods?
<stdin> genben: you have multivers enabled tho?
<genben> i do
<geoffb> and it says....?
<Rob-West> ill try Kget
<stdin> genben: there is normally an ubuntu way, look at this page for others: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<genben> stdin: thanks
<stdin> no problem :)
<geoffb> Rob-West: when switching to another torrent client, if it starts again at 0%, then look for ways to make it find the stuff you've already downloaded. Sometimes they will have different defautl destination dirs, and you might need to re-arrange the settings to make it play nice with what you've already retrieved.
<Rob-West> ill try FrostWire
<geoffb> uh, is that a torrent client, or gnutella?
<geoffb> no, wait, "now with bittorrent support", it's all good
<Rob-West> how to i make it see my other files
<Rob-West> cuz imma be pissed if i gotta start over
<geoffb> Rob-West: look for preferences/settings regarding where it saves / looks for downloads by default.
<geoffb> [17:33]  <geoffb> Rob-West: when switching to another torrent client, if it starts again at 0%, then look for ways to make it find the stuff you've already downloaded. Sometimes they will have different defautl destination dirs, and you might need to re-arrange the settings to make it play nice with what you've already retrieved.
<Rob-West> ok
<Rob-West> it took me 3 days to get this far
<Rob-West> to move files to a different folder its going at 12MB a second
<Rob-West> i want this speed for downloads
<geoffb> Rob-West: do you have plenty of free disk space?
<Rob-West> yea
<Rob-West> 140 gigs total
<Rob-West> 119GB free
<moj0rising> Hi. Does anyone know if Ican install compiz via apt-get on Feisty?
<stdin> moj0rising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<stdin> tho beryl may be easier to install
<StingRay> Hi, stdin. :)
<stdin> hey, StingRay :)
<moj0rising> really? OK I'll take a look onw.
<moj0rising> now
<Rob-West> geoffb
<moj0rising> easiest is best. I just want to try it out.
<Rob-West> this better work
<stdin> StingRay: what mad security problem do you want to solve today? :p
<moj0rising> thanks, stdin
<StingRay> :D, stdin
<stdin> moj0rising: for beryl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<stdin> moj0rising: for beryl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<stdin> wrong link :p
<StingRay> enough for today...Yesterday I went to bed too late :O
<stdin> heh, I know the feeling
<StingRay> I managed to resolve my problem, but terminal session to 127.0.0.1:1001 and FreeNX
<moj0rising> thanks again!
<stdin> np :)
<StingRay> stdin, the problem is that this situation is repeating for last 5 month too often
<fignew> lol Rob, I have those download speeds :P
<StingRay> :), however I will manage. I am just too new and have to read too much
<stdin> StingRay: have you thought about using ssh instead of vnc?
<StingRay> X11 forward?
<stdin> yep
<StingRay> stdin, I am running away from ssh and other users than me :D
<Rob-West> geoffb thanks man
<stdin> StingRay: ssh is the same as a user just logging in
<Rob-West> this OWNS
<StingRay> stdin, I made an autologin, so the user doesn't know his password
<stdin> heh :p
<geoffb> you're welcome Rob-West
<vulcanius> anyone know how to get aptitude to show full version info (most recent/installed/etc) from the CLI?
<vulcanius> also how to get it to show it by default
<Rob-West> frostwire works better
<stdin> vulcanius: use apt-cache policy PackageName
<StingRay> stdin, kiosktool is a very good too indeed. I also locked gnome sessions in a very simple (maybe unprofessional way). I just locked .gnome* in the homedir :)
<Rob-West> i moved the files to where frostwire save loaded the torrent and it said for the statys: RESUMING
<vulcanius> thanks stdin
<stdin> np
<geoffb> Rob-West: then it will spend a while checking what you've got already and what it needs to get, then it will go off and get the rest of the download
<stdin> StingRay: you really don't trust your users
<StingRay> stdin, I caught them lying...
<StingRay> then I put some kloggers and rdesktop...:D in fact I put Remote Administrator 2.2
<stdin> StingRay: I suppose it's a good way to secure a public computer
<StingRay> stdin, I could not get vnc properly working on :0.0
* stdin has gone for more coffee, bbs
<Search4Lancer> aarrgh I've finally got the display fixed but now my middle mouse button doesn't work!
* stdin sips coffee
<Rob-West> geoffb its doing it now
<geoffb> cool
<geoffb> Search4Lancer: you've been tinkering around in xorg.conf? :-)
<Jiong> ?
<Search4Lancer> yes... my resolution got boned when my laptop shut off.... how I don't know...
<Search4Lancer> but I've got the resolution fixed now
<Search4Lancer> and the scroll area on my touchpad is even working now, too
<Search4Lancer> but my middle mouse button no worky
<jordo23> ANyone here run a 64 bit distro?
<Rob-West> sup Jucato
<Jucato> hi Rob-West
<jordo23> Hey Jucato...
<geoffb> Search4Lancer: what does the "Mouse" section in your xorg.conf look like (uh... someone know how to work pastebin?)
<Rob-West> ok y did frostwire like scan the torrent then start ad 0
<Jucato> hi
<Rob-West> at*
<geoffb> Rob-West: when a torrent client starts work on a new download, it pre-allocates all the space it needs in files of the same name as those it's downloading
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<geoffb> then it just fills them in with the real thing bit-by-bit as they come down
<Rob-West> well it got to 35% in scanning then started at 0%
<geoffb> the files look like the real thing, but you can't tell what you have, what you haven't without working through and checking them chunk-by-chunk
<geoffb> that's what it's doing
<geoffb> grrrr, I don't like that
<geoffb> stdin: thanks
<stdin> :)
<geoffb> Rob-West: did you copy or move the files into the new location?
<Rob-West> yes
<geoffb> which?
<Rob-West> to my frostwire download location
<geoffb> did you move, or copy?
<Rob-West> move
<geoffb> bummer!
<Rob-West> y
<geoffb> tis business of transferring a torrent from one client to another can be tricky...
<rga> hello all
<geoffb> ok, dig around in the destination dir, see if it's created a second set of files, or if there's only the one set
<geoffb> hey rga
<stdin> hmm, anyone have a tip on how to use less or cat on a file starting with a - ?
<rga> hi geoff
<geoffb> rga: escape the '-' with a backslash...
<stdin> I've tried quoting in " and ' and even \-
<Rob-West> theres just 1 set
<geoffb> s/rga/stdin/
<rga> needing help
<rga> any idea regarding asterisk
<geoffb> sorry stdin, I'd have said use the backslash....
<stdin> geoffb: don't work, cat: invalid option -- R (file name is -Reff- )
<geoffb> ah, ok, its interpreting it as a command line option
<geoffb> there's a way to say "no more command line options, this next thing is a filename".... now...
<stdin> geoffb: I've tried 'cat \-Reff\- ' but no good
<geoffb> I wonder what it is...!
<rga> any1 with asterisk knowledge.....?
<stdin> geoffb: ahh, you reminded me of it, it's 'cat -- -Reff-' :D thanks
<geoffb> stdin: try "more -- -Reff"
<geoffb> snap!
<Jucato> stdin: how about cat "-Reff-"?
<stdin> Jucato: tried that, didn't work, even tried cat '-Reff-'
<Jucato> ah... :(
<stdin> Jucato: but got it now, so it works :)
<geoffb> Jucato: because the filename begins with something that looks like a command line option, it's getting foncused. Using the '--' (dash-dash) signals to the shell "end of options", and that the next thing is a filename
<stdin> Jucato: nees 'cat -- -Reff-'
<stdin> s/nees/needs/
<geoffb> rga: I know a ~little~ bit about asterisk... try me....
<Jucato> aah good to now..
<geoffb> fine, don't then...!
<geoffb> :-)
<Rob-West> this sucks
<Rob-West> now my torrent is going slow
<Rob-West> ill fight with bitttorrent
<Rob-West> brb
<moj0rising> OK. I tried to install beryl on Feisty. It is not in the repositories like the docs say. Weird.
<moj0rising> I tried adding some repros sound in some other areas but they don't support feisty.
<geoffb> Search4Lancer: how you doing with your mouse thing?
<Rob-West> ill try bittorrent
<stdin> moj0rising: there isn't a reop for feisty, just use the edgy ones, they work fine
<stdin> moj0rising: add "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main" to your sources.list
<stdin> moj0rising: it has beryl version 0.1.4 :)
<moj0rising> Cool. That shouldn't hirt anything?
<moj0rising> hurt, I mean.
<stdin> moj0rising: I'm running feisty with beryl, works here :)
<moj0rising> awesome. I'm so excited!
<stdin> as you should be :p
<Rob-West> it sayd bittorrent is unknown
<Rob-West> bittorrent wont load now
<Rob-West> rebooting doesnt fix my issue
<makuseru> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<jordo23> Jucato:  How do you configure buffering through Kaffeine.....I am trying to play a video stream and it buffers the first 15 seconds, stops, then buffers the next 15 seconds, stops, etc.
<Jucato> jordo23: sorry, I don't know
<thedudewhodoesth> .::Torrart Radio::. tune in @ http://69.89.27.207:8000/
<Jucato> thedudewhodoesth: what's that supposed to be?
* Rob-West is going to bed fuck the world
<zeekstarr> how do I do transparent menus?
* Rob-West is out for the night
<Hikaru79> Hi, anyone here>
<Hikaru79> *?
<makuseru> i am
<jtmoney> hey guys, i'm on a notebook... how do i configure power options, that is, different power profiles (plugged in, on battery, etc.) and things like when i shut the lid it suspends to ram?
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-common3_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> will it work later
<Tm_T> aldin: Do apt-get update
<aldin> i did update than sudo apt-get -d upgrade
<dennis_> i can use my usb mouse + keyboard only after plugging the usb device out and in. can anyone help me solving this problem?
<aldin> all went well but few of them wont
<Tm_T> aldin: Yup, try again.
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-common-data_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-common3_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-client3_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-glib1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-core4_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/avahi-daemon_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-compat-libdnssd1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/avahi/libavahi-qt3-1_0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<aldin> sorz
<aldin> sory
<aldin> but only those wont
<Tm_T> No prob.
<aldin> i know i apologized
<aldin> sorry again
<aldin> where is tilda on us keyb
<aldin> ~
<Tm_T> Those got upgraded lately, I recommend to keep trying with update & upgrade
<aldin> ?
<Tm_T> aldin: Sorry can't remember, haven't been using US keyb for ages.
<aldin> ok, i am bosnian
<Tm_T> Heh, I'm finnish.
<Tm_T> aldin: I think with google you'll find images of us layout.
<aldin> Tm_T: ok, have some probs with ba kbd with beryl..., saw something xmodmap
<aldin> ba -> bosnian
<Tm_T> I don't touch beryl, I have enough unstable apps already. ;)
<aldin> Tm_T: ok
<aldin> gotta go see ya
<ramanuj> i had installed ubuntu 6.06 on my laptop
<Tm_T> Bye.
<ramanuj> i have nvidia display but it is showing vesa card
<Tm_T> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ramanuj> when i installed nvidia driver then some lines are coming on display
<Tm_T> ramanuj: Check if that helps.
<ramanuj> i saw all mam
<ramanuj> man
<Tm_T> Ok.
<ramanuj> but it the lines are coming
<ramanuj> previously i was using mandriva 2007
<ramanuj> there x server was automaticaly taking video driver as nvidia
<ramanuj> any one can help plz
<Tm_T> ramanuj: One thing..
<ramanuj> yea
<Tm_T> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ramanuj> i should paste the out put here ?
<Tm_T> ramanuj: if multiple lines, use pastebin
<Tm_T> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tm_T> Anyway, I have to go, good luck with it. ->
<ramanuj> ok thak alot
<ramanuj> pasted
<filip_> how do i do the command gksudo in kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> filip_: try kdesu instead
<lupine_85> filip_: what's wrong with kdesu ?
<filip_> kdesu worked..
<filip_> but now i cant use "gedit"
<lupine_85> then use kate instead of gedit?
<filip_> how do i do that command in kde?
<filip_> ok
<filip_> shit... the linux dc++ i got from ubuntuforum wiki doesnt work...
<filip_> does anyone know were i can get a working version of a dc++ clone?
<jtmoney^> hey guys, i'm on a notebook... how do i configure power options, that is, different power profiles (plugged in, on battery, etc.) and things like when i shut the lid it suspends to ram?
<casted> Hi, what package do i need for kdialog?
<lupine_85> packages.ubuntu.com will tell you :)
<Jucato> casted: no need to install kdebase, afaik. can't you run kdialog from the command line?
<VSpike> I hate Linux sound systems right now :/
<casted> Well, fixing this for someone else. I think he is using ubuntu, but kdialog is not installed (i asked him too run from the console)
<Jucato> casted: yeah, it won't be available since he's using GNOME
<casted> He is using amarok though. Does amarok depend on kdebase?
<Jucato> kdelibs, but not kdebase, afaik
<casted> kk, thanks
<chuen> Hi, can anyone give me a heads up on setting up my printer? I'm using the guie, but am getting  an error msg saying that either the driver(s) don't exist or I don't have perimission to use them.  Are the installed with the original install?
<Balsamic_Chicken>  I only participte 4 GI space for the Ubantu, and now it's complaining don't have enough space, only 156 Mb left, what should I do??
<nuscly> Balsamic_Chicken: remove not needed packages, like games
<Balsamic_Chicken> nscly thx
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> in my Kubuntu I can't drop files on a virgin DVD-RW. How can active UDF drag and burn, please ?
<animimotus> like on a floppy disk
<Jucato> animimotus: you know my answer :)
<nuscly> animimotus: use K3b
<animimotus> Jucato: oh, a translation problem :p
<animimotus> sorry
<filip_> is there anything like bulletproof ftp for kubuntu?
<dwidmann> kbear, kasablanca, kftpgrabber?
<Jucato> konqueror?
<filip_> how do i use konqueror like that?
<Jucato> ftp://url
<filip_> but what i want to do is to share my own files
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato Googles bulletproof ftp..
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> guys, got a problem here (asked on #ubuntu already, no answer though) - suddenly there are 300+ directories on my / (ext3), which are shown by ls -l  as: ?--------- ?  ?    ?     ?       ? name
<rysiek|pl> wtf?!
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: fsck
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: done already, "filesystem clean" O_o'
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: then something ran which created those directories
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: arte you sure it is mounted as ext3 and not ext2 ?
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: these are dirs lik /usr/share/perl5
<rysiek|pl> hmm
<rysiek|pl> yeah, I am pretty sure
<rysiek|pl> yep, mtab says it's ext3
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: that's completely different from what you posted before - please be as literal as you can be when reporting errors
<rysiek|pl> where's the difference?
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: amd there is no way you could *see* /usr/share/perl5 as a root directory
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: and it's a link, anyway - just delete it
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: I said they're *on* my root partition
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: so how do you know they're not supposed ot be there ?
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: man. /usr/share/perl, usr/share/perl5 - those *used to be* directories.
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: they *are* supposed to be there. but *not* as ?----- ? ?...
<filip_> how do i login as root to run a program that demands that
<filip_> ?
<rysiek|pl> filip_: sudo program
<filip_> thers no graphic ways?
<adaptr> rysiek|pl: did you run badblocks on the root partition ?
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: besides, some programs can't find they're files (like... debconf, dpkg, aptitude, etc.), and guess where those files should be? yep, in those dirs
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: no, I did not
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: I'll do it now
<adaptr> well, that woul dbe step one
<rysiek|pl> adaptr: thanks, on it
<adaptr> you'll need to do it read-only, of course
<rysiek|pl> yeah, I'll probably just run kubuntu live
<rysiek|pl> well, there goes five days of setting my laptop up...
<Jucato> filip_: "kdesu <program>" if <program> is a graphical app
<rysiek|pl> filip_: kdesu program :)
<animimotus> grep burning /etc/group <------- does return anything. It's normal ? When I burn a DVD the files belongs to root:root
<a_> how i can run (install) jdk  java devlopment kit on ubuntu
<animimotus> so I must add my users?
<adaptr> !jdk | a_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> pfffrt.. silly bot
<a_> java devolpment kit
<a_> i have bin file and want to run it
<animimotus> adaptr: silly command :p
<adaptr> animimotus: oh no sirra, it was well-conceived and immaculately executed!
<adaptr> a_: make the file executable and run it
<adaptr> a_: you'll have to do this as root, most likely
<a_> how to make it executable?
<rysiek|pl> chmod +x filename
<adaptr> a_: if you want complete, 100% hand-holding (you sissy!): chmod a+x filename && sudo ./filename
<a_> sorry not get what u said
<a_> can tell me step by step
<rysiek|pl> a_: open konsole and type in: cd /the/dir/with/the/binfile; chmod a+x the_name_of_the_bin_file; sudo ./the_name_of_the_bin_file
<a_> ok wait plz
<rysiek|pl> nop
<daumantas> hi anybody who loves kubuntu ;>
* rysiek|pl puts his hand up
<larson9999> nope. we all hate kubuntu
<daumantas> hehe
<daumantas> bullshit ;>
<disposable> when booting, i get 'Attempting manual resume' and 'attempt to access beyond end of device'. then the kernel panics. how do i make it NOT to resume from hibernation but to boot normally?
<animimotus> grep burning /etc/group <------- does it return somethings ?
<mots> are there any packages for kdevelop 3.4?
<a_> rysiekjlp  it is give me install.sfx.4404 file in same directory
<rysiek|pl> ?
<DeMolay> animimotus: not in my PC
<rysiek|pl> mots: apti-cache search kdevelop :)
<a_> i get file in same dirctory called install.sfx.44404
<mots> rysiek|pl: theres only 3.3 here
<animimotus> DeMolay: ok. Because the files I burned belongs to root:root instead to my user. I search the problem
<rysiek|pl> mots: in that case no, I suppose
<rysiek|pl> a_: I have completely *no* knowledge on java
<a_> how to insta java run time
<rysiek|pl> a_: I just told you what the other's told you to do in a more clear way
<rysiek|pl> a_: search on help.ubuntu.com
<a_> u can go to www.java.com and download manully the java runtime
<danielches> hi
<danielches> how to i get kaffine to play wmv files?
<Jucato> danielches: you need to install w32codecs
<danielches> ok
<Jucato> !w32codecs | danielches
<ubotu> danielches: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danielches> thx
<danielches> what program can easily convert them to ogg format?
<Jucato> that I don't know...
<danielches> ok
<a_> what is su? do su is command line?
<Jucato> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<a_> thank u
<a_> bu when type su ask me about password when write it tell me not authorization
<Jucato> a_: don't use su. use sudo.
<a_> ok
<a_> http://java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<a_> this site tell me how to install java run time
<Jucato> !java | a
<ubotu> a: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jucato> a_: you can install java from the repositories ^^^^
<vluid> hello
<vluid> hello?
<manom> hi!
<vluid> need some help.. ... ..
<manom> well...i'll try my best...
<vluid> thanks, it is about kopete
<manom> shoot!
<vluid> i like it very much, but it doest really support irc, or am i wrong?
<manom> uf, I don't think so (not sure)
<manom> have you tried konversation?
<vluid> i am using gaim now, but with gaim i got encoding problems
<vluid> konversation?
<vluid> have to check
<manom> hey!
<manom> konversation is the KDE irc program BUT kopete seems to allow irc
<Jucato> Kopete can be used for IRC. but it's IRC features are very poor compared to real IRC programs
<vluid> ok, konversation is only for irc. im also using icq et jabber.
<Jucato> icq, jabber, yahoo, msn, g-talk = IM (Instant Messaging)
<vluid> ill stick with gaim, but i got these weird encoding problems
<Jucato> like I said, Kopete can do IRC too
<vluid> i mean, i _would_ stick
<vluid> thanks, ill try kopete again
<manom> see you!
<vluid> ok
<animimotus> please, where can I find the last burn log?
<animimotus> the DVD burn was good but the verification has failed
<vluid> im back again!
<vluid> with kopete i cannot connect to any irc server
<manom> ??? ill try myself
<vluid> thanks, perhaps im too clumsy
<manom> what problems did you had
<vluid> i added a new irc-account and then i added a server irc.ubuntu.com (default for gaim), then i tried to connect. i chose #kubuntu as channel. it tried to connect for 3-4 min then i broke up.
<vluid> had same problem before
<manom> :|
<vluid> ok, i gave kopete a try, because i had these encoding problems with gaim.
<manom> hi vluid
<bronze> Good morning.  What file do I have to modify to allow root logins on the main X-windows login?  (20+years *NIX user, Yes. i know the risks :-)
<menom> hi
<menom> vluid: i'm now from kopete
<Jucato> !sudo | bronze
<ubotu> bronze: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> bronze: that page has instructions
<menom> vluid: :) i followed your instructions and everything worked
<vluid> strange --..--
<manom> what version of kopete do you have?
<vluid> 0.12.3
<vluid> standard ubuntu
<manom> i've got the same
<vluid> ill try again
<manom> ok
<manom> i'm sorry but i have no clues
<tristano> hello, i want to connect a pc with kubuntu and a pc with windows trhough samba. pcs see them (pinging), but in both machines that don't see the network. someone can help me?
<tristano> (i'm sorry for my poor english)
<manom> tristano: first you have to install samba-server package
<manom> tristano: then go to kcontrol and configure it.
<vluid> @ manom: it worked now. perhaps i misspelled something.
<vluid> thanks
<manom> fine!!!
<manom> see you!
<tristano> manom, i'm a stupid... i've installed smb4k but not samba :S
<powerfox> Hi. I have got some problems with vpn connection via pptp-linux (pon). May somebody help me?
<manom> i had similar problems xD.
<manom> ok
<manom> bye bye guys and girls
<manom> !!
<dmial> sorry for my english :-) hello, had anybody install tv-tuner Beholder 409FM on Kubuntu 6.10?
<dmial> it works, but there are rather bad signal translation, then in windows
<dmial> my tuner based on saa7135, and I use modprobe saa7136 tuner=67 card =63 in /etc/modules
<dmial> & so I use cable TV in PAl-format
<piotrek> kubuntu is little unefficient why?
<piotrek> <lol>
<Jucato> ??
<tristano> manom, now?
<pboban> hi. anyone knows which package contains su-to-root? i installed kvpnc but cant start it without this :(
<bronze> sudo su -
<bronze> or is that not what you need? (it gets you to  root in a shell)
<MetaMorfoziS> hola! If somebody have 3minutes for me, to try something in firefox, please highlight me
<MetaMorfoziS> not 3, 1.5;)
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: what version of ff?
<MetaMorfoziS> 2.0*
<MetaMorfoziS> please, try out this: open ff, save a file, and open the download manager (the built in)
<MetaMorfoziS> and click on "open"
<MetaMorfoziS> the open  link, to that file that you have downloaded
<MetaMorfoziS> is that work for you?
<MetaMorfoziS> (is it opens the file?
<MetaMorfoziS> )
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: it does for me but im not on 2.0 :(
<MetaMorfoziS> hm, have you an idea, aboutwhy not working for me? (on both machines that i have use)
<MetaMorfoziS> in strace
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: someone else had same issue i asked them to open a bug report but i dont know if he ever did
<MetaMorfoziS> it says permission denied
<MetaMorfoziS> but why?
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm, wherE?
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: your on edgy?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: launchpad.net
<MetaMorfoziS> kubuntu edgy and firefox 2.0*
<gnomefreak> not sure why you are getting permissions denied unless one of the folders is restricted permissions
<MetaMorfoziS> no, because if i save a fiel to my desktop
<MetaMorfoziS> why that is denied for firefox?
<MetaMorfoziS> and, i can open files from desktop (and i can save)
<tristano> i'm trying to connect 2 pcs, one with windows, the other with kubuntu, through samba. now windows sees the kubuntu host, but isn't possible to see shared folders, i have an error that says: user could not have authorizations to use network resorce
<moon-xsp> have somebody in china
<MetaMorfoziS> launchpad search fields are big crap
<MetaMorfoziS> i get results from all other apps but not firefox.
<MetaMorfoziS> braghumprotflmao!
<zombiedog> i love monkeys
<zombiedog> who loves monkeys
<Dasnipa`> me too
<zombiedog> heheh
<zombiedog> realy
<zombiedog> u llike dogs too
<zombiedog> ?
<Dasnipa`> only the ones that fling poo
<zombiedog> lol
<zombiedog> me too
<zombiedog> who is in uses runescape
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zombiedog> who in here uses rs
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<Dasnipa`> stupid kiddie zombie
<eMaX_> hi all
<eMaX_> I have a problem with firefox on kubuntu: whenever I open a page that contains a java applet, ff sementation faults if run as non-root
<eMaX_> strace on ff shows that shortly before the crash he reads ~/.java/deployment/deployment.properties which has about the same content (except timestamps) as for root
<eMaX_> AMAOF he cleanly removes his lock file before crashing
<eilker> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Prabhu-> hi, can i configure NAT server on if i have a single n/w card on the m/c? and if that pc is using is a gateway to connect to net?
<Prabhu-> any help?
<JOSF> I never use a playlist. I prefer direct double-click on entries in my media-library. Is there a way to realize this with AmaroK ? Currently, when double-clicking an entry it gets added to the playlist but not played immediatly.
<JOSF> Or, alternativley, is there any good audio player for KDE besides Noatun,Amarok,Juk ?
<JOSF> I dislike all of them.
<beels15> kubuntu.de
<beels15> hallo
<Prabhu-> any help in configuring a NAT/Proxy using a single NIC on a ubuntu box?
<beels15> www.kubuntu.de
<beels15> kubuntu.de
<beels15> in deutsch
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JuJuBee> Where do I turn off focus stealing prevention?
<JuJuBee> Found it. never mind.
<tristano> i'm trying to connect 2 pcs, one with windows, the other with kubuntu, through samba. now windows sees the kubuntu host, but isn't possible to see shared folders, i have an error that says: user could not have authorizations to use network resource
<JOSF> JuJuBee: where was it ?
<JuJuBee> thanks
<JuJuBee> Under window behavior...Control Center
<JOSF> tristano: If you do not need Samba you could try with Avahi and Zeroconf and ftp (it's more easy)
<JOSF> JuJuBee: thanks
<Jucato> you can also set it in the Window Menu (Alt+F3 or right-click on the title bar) -> Advanced -> Special Window Settings...
<JuJuBee> Control Center -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> Advanced Tab...
<tristano> josf, i don't know avahi and zeroconf
<JOSF> tristano: It is intended for automatic (zero) configuration of a network. If you just want to xfer files between two machines, then you could use it.l
<JOSF> For the Windows side you need Apples Bonjour package
<JOSF> check it out on wikipedia
<JOSF> they have more links. It is integrated with KDE
<JOSF> Check the Network settings for KDE
<tristano> JOSF: and for share internet connection on a lan with a linux server?
<eMaX_> anyone here ever had problems w/ the java plugin for firefox?
<JOSF> It's all available under avahi and zeroconf. Two demons you install on the Linux side. But if you already have configured DHCP or have static IPs, then why don't *just* use an FTP server on the Linux side ?
<JOSF> However, with AVAHI and Zeroconf you get Printer sharing too
<JOSF> check it out on Google. It's a five minute setup
<tristano> JOSF: ok, thanks
<wilman> hey i want to get my audacity going
<wilman> it does playback
<wilman> but i  can't seem to record
<tristano> JOSF: i don't find nothing on google on homto configuring with zeroconf and avahi!
<JOSF> tristano: wait a moment
<tristano> JOSF: thanks
<JOSF> tristano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<tristano> ok
<wilman> ubotu: record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilman> ubotu: recording
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<compilerwriter1> Has anyone successfully gotten a mud up and running on kubuntu?
<Tido> a mud?
<compilerwriter1> yes a multiuser dungeon.
<compilerwriter1> I know I am dating myself here.
<Jucato> MUD = Multi User Dungeon
<amedeo> qualuno italiano
<Tido> haven't seen one of those since I was a little kid :o
<Jucato> !it | amedeo
<ubotu> amedeo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<amedeo> chi mi aiuta in italiano?
<Tido> I can't say I've done it, but I remember looking at a mud package a long time ago and it being very well documented
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<compilerwriter1> Tido a friend of mine has just gotten himself access to a static ip and is itching to relive our college days.
<compilerwriter1> Tido do you have any idea which mudlib and driver you were examining?
<Tido> idk compilerwriter1, let me see if I can remember
<Tido> it was one of the more widly used and known ones
<Xeakin> i need to talk with some expert in kubuntu
<compilerwriter1> Jucato do you have any input on the matter?
<Xeakin> :P
<compilerwriter1> we all have some knowledge xeakin
<Jucato> compilerwriter1: sorry. none...
<Xeakin> great!
<compilerwriter1> Your just old enough to know what I am talking about.
<Xeakin> ok i have a problem that is really freaking me out
<compilerwriter1> Xeakin cut to the chase.
<Xeakin> im really new into linux
<Xeakin> and i tried like 6 distribution already
<compilerwriter1> We were all new once xeakin
<Xeakin> all live, and with all i get the same error
<Xeakin> SQUASHFS error: unable to read page block.....................
<Xeakin> when the cd is booting
<Xeakin> ive searched in a lot of pages, i check de hdd and the memory, and all the pc looking for some hard error, but everything looks fine
<Xeakin> and i have it running in vmware
<Xeakin> so i really dunno what can be :S
<Xeakin> do u guys have some clue, abut what can it be?
<compilerwriter1> Xeakin that is a little more for someone above my pay grade.  If everything is working though perhaps it is and optional thing that something in the livecd always checks for.
<Tido> compilerwriter1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LPMud
<BluesKaj> howdy all :)
<compilerwriter1> Thanks tido
<Tido> compilerwriter1: more specifically: http://www.bearnip.com/lars/proj/ldmud.html
<Xeakin> so im screw :(
<balint> hi, how can i save the modified xorg.conf file?
<wilman> ctrl x
<wilman> and answer yes
<wilman> how to test if my soundcars id working properly, recording
<BluesKaj> balint, "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"... click on save
<balint> omg its unbelievable, my internet is always interrupted on linux, but only on linux :(:(
<balint> well bb i have to burn up my ISP
<BluesKaj> or whatever edit program you use kde is usuak=lly kate
<BluesKaj> usually
<BluesKaj> asks a question but doesn't wait a reasonable time for an answer
<VSpike> IIRC MudOS is the best supported and most active Driver
<tristano> how to remote-controlling linux in windows?
<Tido> tristano: check out either VNC or FreeNX
<BluesKaj> hey abattoir
<tristano> Tido: ok
<abattoir> hi BluesKaj
<VSpike> compilerwriter1: check this old thread http://groups.google.com/group/rec.games.mud.lp/browse_thread/thread/9c5d33c4a44c9ee0/dc687cc50ad037fd?lnk=st&q=author%3Acarlyle-clarke+mud&rnum=1#dc687cc50ad037fd
<Tido> anyone know a graphical gui for subversion?
<BluesKaj> I need to purge clamav but it won't go away , nor will it update so i can remove it ...any suggestions ?
<Jucato> Tido: kdesvn?
<Tido> thx Jucato
<VSpike> compilerwriter1: http://www.mudconnector.com/
<sleepy495> is xgl/compiz worth installing on dapper 6.06?
<eMaX_> wow
<rasputin1575> hello peeps, can anyone help me configure my network - kubuntu 6.10, pls PM
<eMaX_> the following took me 1 hour to find out: firefox crashes consistently when visiting a page containing a java applet when the following setting is made: user_pref("general.useragent.override", "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Firefox/1.5; Linux)");
<Tido> sleepy495: it can be fun, it burns a little more resources, but a lot of people enjoy it - however you can get along without just as well
<compilerwriter1> Thanks VSpike
<VSpike> compilerwriter1: np :)
<henrique> #mossoro
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: did you figure out your network problem
<rasputin1575> no man...  its a headache
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: whats the problem
<rasputin1575> i can connect for a few mins b4 i lose it
<rasputin1575> right.. well i can use the internet for a few mins and then i lose it..
<rasputin1575> am looking for someone (kind enough :) ) to share the file /etc/network/interfaces so that i can have a glance on how its done
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: I PMed you
<BluesKaj> gents I need to purge clamav but it won't go away , nor will it update so i can remove it ...any suggestions ?
<rasputin1575> yup bonbon, i replied
<kristyon> can anyone tell me where the config file is for video devices?
<kristyon> as in v4l
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: I didnt get anything
<rasputin1575> ooops.. hold on lemme try again
<BluesKaj> neither adept nor synaptic or even apt/aptitude can make clamav go away cuz it's badly broken
<rasputin1575> anything ?
<BluesKaj> and it can't be fixed
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: try reinstalling and then removinf
<Jucato> what error message?
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: no
<BluesKaj> bonbonthejon, err i did all that :(
<rasputin1575> not sure whats happening.. am getting urs though
<bonbonthejon> I dont think I am identified
<rasputin1575> ok hold on, will send u a link (left it on a forum) ..details are there
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: I cant view web pages
<mustasj> Hi all. I am thinking about installing kubuntu, I am curios if it recognice my sound card, it requires the Intel HD Audio module. Output from lspci : 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller . Any idea if this is supported in 6.10? It was not supported in dapper. If not, where can I find a kernel config for ubuntu/kubuntu kernels? Thanks
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: just tell me the problem
<rasputin1575> ok thing is i have 2 laptops.. one with windows and the other with kubuntu
<rasputin1575> got a rooter (no wireless), just plain old cable
<rasputin1575> when cable is connected to windows, everything works fine
<rasputin1575> but when i connect it to kubuntu's, it works for a while
<rasputin1575> now i guess i must have screwed up the configuration on /etc/network/interfaces
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: have you edited it?
<rasputin1575> yup.. big time.. everytime i google it, i get something different, so its doing my head in
<oceanstream> What's the difference between edgy and feisty?
<bonbonthejon> oceanstream: edgy is the most recently released, feisty is still in development
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: I should pastebin this, but I cant
<oceanstream> ah, thank you.
<oceanstream> clearly i am noob to *buntu.
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: auto lo
<rasputin1575> yeah go on
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: iface lo inet loopback
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: auto eth1
<Jucato> oceanstream: we were all noobs once :)
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<rasputin1575> ok i have static instead
<oceanstream> Jucato: yeah, but I get to be a noob all over again!  Slackware refuses to install on my laptop, so it's time to find a user-friendly distro. :)
<Jucato> oceanstream: slack? then you're definitely not a noob :)
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: well, does the router have DHCP?
<oceanstream> Jucato: haha, but I've failed at using anything else - I'm kind of excited for package management and dependency tracking done by a program instead of by my brain :)
<oceanstream> Jucato: the only linux I've actually been able to make run in the last 7 years or so is slackware.
<rasputin1575> thats what i was told.. i just rang the provided...  i guess i need to change that to dhcp
<rasputin1575> provider*
<Jucato> well, knowledge that you gained will definitely still be useful, no matter the distro :)
<gorganalmighty> oceanstream: slackware is one of the hardest distros to use, or so im told
<Jucato> oceanstream: you are *definitely* *not* a noob :)
<oceanstream> haha
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: it is. it's the mother of all source based distros
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: yeah, the ISP should give an IP to the router, the router should use DHCP to give IPs to the computers
<Jucato> the oldest living distro as well
<oceanstream> gorganalmighty: It can be a pain if you're not used to it - buliding everything from source w/o any real safety net.
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: the windows box must be getting the ISP's IP, then kubuntu is left without
<rasputin1575> cool <bonbon>.. since its dhcp , u think i need to fill out the details for address, netmask, network, bcast and gateway ?
<gorganalmighty> is there no package management in slackware?
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: the stuff I sent you should get an IP from DHCP
<oceanstream> gorganalmighty: Well, there's an extremely limited set of package tools..
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: I also use knetworkmanager, which is really nice
<Jucato> Slackware packages are .tar.gz :D
<oceanstream> gorganalmighty: Nothing even close to what ubuntu, debian, mandrake offer.
<oceanstream> gorganalmighty: When I want a program, I download the source and compile.
<gorganalmighty> hmmm... i think i'll stick with kubuntu thankyou! ;)
<rasputin1575> cool mate, lemme have a go at that... will need to signout from here... am on windows right now
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: ok, ill be here for a while
<Jucato> anyway, slackware discussion getting -offtopic :)
<oceanstream> hahah
<rasputin1575> thx for ur help .. yeah i'll pop in later to let u know how it goes.. also just wondering , could there be a prb with my ethernet card ?
<oceanstream> my bad :) - what's the name of the ubuntu package management system?
<bonbonthejon> anyone know is I can disable TLS in konqueror
<bonbonthejon> rasputin1575: I doubt it
<rasputin1575> ok cheers... lemme try it now..
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Crypto ?
<gorganalmighty> oceanstream: dpkg
<gorganalmighty> as ubuntu is debian
<chronic1> how many of you guys use the Automatix2 script?
<bonbonthejon> thanks Jucato
<chronic1> i just started to read about it yesterday...and still don't know too much about it
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gorganalmighty> chronic1: I've been advised not to touch it so i don't
<chronic1> haha
<chronic1> ok..note taken....sounds kinda like a deb-hell maker
<Jucato> chronic1: you can ask in #automatix if you want
<Jucato> hopefully, feisty will make automatix and easyubuntu a bit redundant in some areas
<gorganalmighty> not easyubuntu because of proprietry issues
<oceanstream> Does kubuntu use beryl or another compositing window manager?
<oceanstream> for desktop effects?
<chronic1> Jucato: do you happen to have dvd/wmv/flash support on your machine?
<Jucato> chronic1: not sure/yes/yes
<Jucato> oceanstream: not installed by default
<Jucato> and not completely supported (yet)
<Jucato> !beryl | oceanstream
<ubotu> oceanstream: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<chronic1> did the standard "apt-get install flash-nonfree" work for you?
<gorganalmighty> is easyUbuntu still maintained?
<Jucato> chronic1: yes. (flashplugin-nonfree)
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: not really sure. you have to ask them
<oceanstream> Jucato: That's alright, I made beryl work with slackware I'm sure kubuntu will be similar.
<chronic1> hmm, i have always got the error about bad network or upstream changes
<chronic1> guess i'll try again
<Jucato> btw, Flash 9 beta 2 is available in dapper and edgy -backports
<oceanstream> Really?
<Jucato> wmv support (w32codecs) is the easiest to install, provided you're on a 32-bit system
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<chronic1> Jucato: i tried the w32codecs and the libdvdcss2 but get the following error for both of them....
<Jucato> chronic1: I'm presuming you're on a 32-bit system. w32codecs and flash don't work on 64-bit
<chronic1> it is a 32bit system
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: I'm trying to authenticate konqueror with BorderManager, I disabled TLS, but now it says it lost connection to the server
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: oh... I'm not familiar with those stuff :(
<bronze> Hi. My /etc/apt/apt.conf file has only one line in it (New kubuntu install) and does not seemto beable to reach any repos.  and all the repos in sources.list were commented out by the installer. I can't do any apt operations successfully. Can anyone give me some ideas what to do please?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, neither adept nor synaptic or even apt/aptitude can make clamav go away cuz it's badly broken
<bonbonthejon> Jucato: ok, thanks, where shoudl I ask
<BluesKaj> any ideas , Jucato ?
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: probably here, but you'd have to wait for someone to answer...
<chronic1> sorry for the PM...i just am wierd about pasting in channels
<Jucato> !pastebin | chronic1
<ubotu> chronic1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> that's what pastebins are for :)
<Jucato> chronic1: you can't install w32codecs from the repositories (at least the official ones)
<bonbonthejon> bronze: if you do ifconfig do you have an IP address
<chronic1> what all repositories would you say are "safe" to include?
<bronze> bonbonthejon: yes. I can get to internet fine
<Jucato> chronic1: my personal opinion? ubuntu.com, kubuntu.org, and wine
<Jucato> bronze: you need to uncomment the repositories you need
<bonbonthejon> bronze: can you ping the source
<paul_> Hi everyone, can someome please help me, I am new to Kubuntu. I have mounted a samba share in a folder within /media/sharedrive/, I would really like to modify the icon here, so I can make it look like a network share rather than a regular folder but every time I try to do it, it tells me I do not have sufficient access to edit a .directory file. There isn't even a .directory folder in there! I have tried sudo kate the .directory file, but it doesn't find
<paul_> anything, can someone please help?
<Jucato> chronic1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<bronze> Jucato: you read my mind. I just did that. :-)
<Jucato> :P
<bronze> bonbonthejon: My network issues are all resolved.
<bonbonthejon> bronze: can you update
<bonbonthejon> bronze: good
<bronze> bonbonthejon: just did. it seems to be working
<bronze> thank you.
<Jucato> heh :)
<gorganalmighty> When i started using kubuntu I was suprised at how small the repositorys are.  Aren't there any generic Debian repositorys I should be adding?
<bronze> oops - i installed xchat... there goes all the system speed - its activating gnome libraries.... :-(
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: small?
<bonbonthejon> gorganalmighty: ^^^
<gorganalmighty> it seems small when you search for a particular type of util and find there are none
<gorganalmighty> for example a binary file editor
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: there are 20,000+ packages in Ubuntu
<Jucato> of course, it might not be as much as what Debian has
<gorganalmighty> maybe small is the wrong word
<paul_> Xeakin: I can't PM apparently, not registered.
<gorganalmighty> but ive been looking for a good linux binary file editor and haven't found one
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: can you give an example of one?
<Jucato> !register | paul_
<ubotu> paul_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gorganalmighty> also items like PythonCard and Audacity aren't in there
<bonbonthejon> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<gorganalmighty> Jucato: no i can't.  If I could I wouldn't be searching for 1
<gorganalmighty> hmmm....
<paul_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: well, usually, you first search if there is a such an app in Linux before you search if there's a package for it in Kubuntu
<Jucato> because Kubuntu can't have a package for an app that doesn't exist for Linux :)
<gorganalmighty> i couldn't find audacity when I searched with adept from the dapper livecd
<Jucato> !pythoncard | gorganalmighty
<ubotu> pythoncard: wxPython-based GUI construction framework (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-7 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bonbonthejon> gorganalmighty: the livecd probably doesnt have all the repositories enabled
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: in the Live CD, most of your repositories are disabled. it will only show you main and resitricted
<gorganalmighty> i went in an enabled the ones that were there, but there were only about 5
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: it's a Live CD :)
<gorganalmighty> i must be missing something....
<Jucato> it's not meant to be a *real* install
<Jucato> it only contains enough settings and information to run, test and install
<gorganalmighty> i only have internet at work so I use the Live CD to download packages to install at home
<Jucato> if you really want to search for available packages, packages.ubuntu.com is the best way to go
<gorganalmighty> okay thanks
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: you have manually add universe and multiverse in the Live CD
<gorganalmighty> my silly :D
<Tido> anyone know a gmail checker that can check multiple accounts?
<Jucato> kmail?
<froud> give up, where is a magic solution to install nvidia on Kubuntu Dapper
<Jucato> Tido: kmail? kcheckgmail?
<kristyon> anyone use zoneminder?
<Jucato> froud: is your card legacy?
<gorganalmighty> do the opensource nvidia drivers support any kind of hardware acceleration?
<kristyon> no
<kristyon> not 3d anyway
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: nope
<froud> Jucato: GeForce FX 5200
<kristyon> gorg anal mighty?
<gorganalmighty> and i assume the closed source ones don't come preinstalled in kubuntu
<Jucato> depending if your card is legacy or not, this should work normally: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<kristyon> nope
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: you assume correctly
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: And they're unstable.
<oceanstream> When I'm trying to set up this system, it doesn't give me a place to put in a root password?
<gorganalmighty> kristyon: HAHA, Gorgan Almighty
<Jucato> manchicken: they are not :P
<oceanstream> then, when attempting kdesu I have no idea what to put in...
<Jucato> !sudo | oceanstream
<ubotu> oceanstream: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> oceanstream: your (first) user's password
<froud> Jucato: I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<kristyon> gorgan, sorry just my dirty mind, I couldn't make it out!
<manchicken> Jucato: Sure they are.  Especially if you want to do anything with power management.
<Jucato> manchicken: heh, I'm on a desktop... :)
<froud> Jucato:  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Jucato> froud: you need the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel too
<gorganalmighty> what about download stright from nvidia website?
<Jucato> that's different from nvidia-kernel-common
<kristyon> anyone use gatos for ati radeon vid capture?
<oceanstream> Jucato: Well, how am I supposed to configure eth0 with this system?  In the configuration manager, it's set to dhcp and "Administrator Mode" asks for the root password.
<lupine_85> gorganalmighty: no point
<Jucato> gorganalmighty: possible, but more problematic
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<manchicken> Jucato: Just because you don't use the functionality they break doesn't mean they don't break functionality ;)
<Jucato> manchicken: it just means that I'm unaware of the instability :P
<Jucato> oceanstream: I just told you, your user's password is the sudo password
<oceanstream> oh
<oceanstream> hahahaha
<oceanstream> sorry
<oceanstream> :)
<Jucato> oceanstream: you could also read the wiki page I pointed out earlier
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> ATI drivers are even more unstable though.
<gorganalmighty> lol i wouldn't ever touch an ATI card
<Jucato> no kidding?
<Jucato>  :P
<manchicken> These video card manufacturers are the enemies of freedom.  Nobody should buy from either of them ^_^
<kristyon> how about ati video input?!!
<gorganalmighty> manchicken: Good idea, I always love to GUESS what should be on my monitor!! :P
<kristyon> been trying for ages to get my radeon to do capture
<sleepy495> Will my desktop theme be erased when I install xgl/compiz?
<fignew> gorganalmighty: ... or just use intel :P
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: Intel makes quite a nice graphics card, and they support free software drivers, too.
<bonbonthejon> gorganalmighty: I had a teacher who joked he could listen to the processor instead of jusing a monitor
<gorganalmighty> manchicken: 3D acceleration?
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: Yep.  Quite nice.
<fignew> gorganalmighty: tons of it!
<kristyon> man thats some high hearing range he's got!
<Jucato> manchicken: non-IGP video cards?
<gorganalmighty> manchicken@ I didn't realise that, I'll check it out
<manchicken> Jucato: Dunno on that one.
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Or, for the safety and stability of your machine, you could just use free software drivers without 3d accel on any card.
<manchicken> But I would agree that the intel cards are the best way to go.
<gorganalmighty> Seriously can these Intel 3D accel cards compete with nVidia and ATI?
<manchicken> (or any card sporting an intel chipset)
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: Sure they can.
<lupine_85> gorganalmighty: the latest one is OK
<gorganalmighty> manchicken: have you ever tried playing Tux Racer without 3D Accel?
<lupine_85> i810 and i915 were a bit weak
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: The more important question is is your freedom worth 3d accel?
<lupine_85> manchicken: well, yes :p
* lupine_85 digs out old comix
<manchicken> That's a rather cheap price.
<Jucato> manchicken: yes
<Jucato> I also have the freedom to choose to use a binary driver, even if it somehow limits my absolute freedom, right?
* lupine_85 is a dirty sell-out :p
<gorganalmighty> manchicken: I'd prefer to avoid opensource becoming the new vendor lock-in
<manchicken> Sure you do.  But I wouldn't recommend it.
<sleepy495> how do I edit this from root? etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, is it kdesu kate or just kdesu
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: How is that a vendor lockin?
<Jucato> sleepy495: kdesu kate
<sleepy495> thanks
<Jucato> sleepy495: kdesu lets you run kate as root
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: When you've got the ability to do whatever you want with the software, there is no lockin.
<lupine_85> http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/linux-doomsday
<lupine_85> oh yes
<Jucato> some, though, have a mental lockin
<Jucato> mental/theoretical/ideological lock in
<manchicken> Yeah.  Those who hate the notion that it's okay to restrict freedom for the sake of profit will have that lock-in I suppose.
<Daisuke_Ido> my mind is apparently elsewhere this morning...  i read kdesu as k-desu rather than kde-su :\
<gorganalmighty> Restricting someone to only free stuff when better is available is just like vendor lock-in
<lupine_85> desu desu desu
<lupine_85> ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly.
<gorganalmighty> they all fall down
* Daisuke_Ido shudders
<Jucato> lupine_85: hai!
<Daisuke_Ido> scary
<lupine_85> hai2u
<Daisuke_Ido> oh no
<manchicken> gorganalmighty: It's not about restricting.  It's about freedom.  Less free is not better.
<Jucato> well, anyway, discussion is getting -offtopic...
<gorganalmighty> agreed
<lupine_85> manchicken: more choice is always better ~desu
<gorganalmighty> And I've got work to do....
<manchicken> Even if it's "better" technology, it's still not okay to restrict a person for the sake of profit.
<manchicken> lupine_85: Slavery is not a choice.
<lupine_85> it is if there's a choice
<manchicken> lupine_85: Slavery is never a choice.
<Jucato> I suggest to those who want to continue the discussion to continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<manchicken> Jucato: Stick in the mud ;)
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Either way, nvidia and ATI drivers suck mainly because they destabilize your kernel as well as restrict your freedom.
<lupine_85> If I choose to sell myself into slavery (rather than being captured in a village raid ;) ), it was a choice
<manchicken> ^_^
<lupine_85> but yeah, the binary drivers do suck
<lupine_85> nouveau++
<manchicken> lupine_85: Not if the slave-masters killed the people who offered you freedom so that slavery would be the only choice.
<Jucato> *ahem*
<lupine_85> and there your analogy falls down. they didn't :)
<lupine_85> Jucato: oh, ok :)
<manchicken> Go to offtopic
<lupine_85> not that there's much else going on here
* Jucato has a lot to say, but won't say it in here
<lupine_85> nah, I'm done
<Jucato> not a good reason :)
<compilerwriter1> VSpike still here?
<manchicken> lupine_85: Tell that to the guy who got sued by ATI for trying to reverse-engineer 3d drivers for Free software.  We could have nice, stable ATI drivers by now.  Though I've found that composite WMs kinda slow things down ^_^
<Jucato> 1 reason why we tend not to encourage offtopic discussions, even when there's a very low traffic in here, is because some people might be afraid to ask questions because there's an ongoing discussion
<manchicken> (see?  I talked about something kubuntu related, it's on topic)
<lupine_85> well, reverse-engineering is illegal in some countries
<compilerwriter1> Tido you still here?
<lupine_85> clean-room implementation is necessary
<lupine_85> hence nouveau
<manchicken> lupine_85: Naw.  People should be able to write whatever software they want to write.  Like in kubuntu, you can write any program or contribute to the distro freely ^_^
<manchicken> They even have a nice way of encouraging people to try making distros from their distro.
<manchicken> It's quite nice.
<compilerwriter1> I could use a little mud installation help if someone feels like playing around.
<Tido> yeah compilerwriter1
<lupine_85> mm, now we hit philosophy. That "right" clashes with the "right" of people to own what they create
* Jucato sighs...
<compilerwriter1> good tido.  Want to help me get a mud fired up?
<manchicken> lupine_85: Who says they have that right?
<Jucato> manchicken: I really like you, specially for all your help... but please?
* lupine_85 <-- gone
<Tido> I really can't, compilerwriter1, I'm working :(
<manchicken> Jucato: I suppose ^_^
<compilerwriter1> ok.
<Jucato> thanks
<manchicken> Nobody has any good questions right now though. ^_^
<manchicken> What else is there to talk about?
<Tido> if you do it get up and running, send me an ip sometime, would be crazy to see a mud again
<Jucato> manchicken: see my statement earlier
<compilerwriter1> I got as far as config to create the makefile.
<manchicken> Which one?
<Jucato> <Jucato> 1 reason why we tend not to encourage offtopic discussions, even when there's a very low traffic in here, is because some people might be afraid to ask questions because there's an ongoing discussion
<manchicken> We're in code-freeze at work, so it's kinda dull there.
<manchicken> Ah.
<compilerwriter1> tido I am not sure I will be able to do that but perhaps you will be able to help in that regard when the time comes.
<manchicken> Really?
<Jucato> really
<Tido> kk
<Jucato> I was like you before. I questioned the rule of not having offtopic conversation during low traffic times...
<manchicken> I wouldn't think that would be the problem.
<compilerwriter1> Anyone need a diversion?
<Jucato> diversions are more than welcome, in offtopic :)
<Jucato> unless they are Kubuntu-related diversions
<soulrider> Jucato: i think that if its a low traffic time it should be allowed to have offtopic conversations
<soulrider> but definately not whent heres a lot fo people asking questions
<Jucato> soulrider: I thought so too before. But I've seen it happen, that some people were reluctant to ask because there was an offtopic debate/discussion going on
<compilerwriter1> Jucato It is a kubuntu diversion of sorts.  I am trying to make something work on kubuntu.
<Jucato> anyway, it's not for me to decide
<soulrider> compilerwriter1: what do you mean by "divertion of sorts" ?
<Jucato> I only implement "the rules" :)
<compilerwriter1> Jucato but in all fairness it is a total waste of time sort of thing for someone with a headache to divert the tension for a minute
<compilerwriter1> soulrider I am trying to get a mud up on my machine to play with one again.
<soulrider> a mud?
<compilerwriter1> I think I have managed a workable make file from the config but am not sure.
* Jucato notes though that #kubuntu is fairly lenient to offtopic conversations... but there are limits
<BluesKaj> so what's the sledgehammer command to rid the system of a program that is blocking apt-updates ?
<BluesKaj> a broken pkg
<soulrider> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<soulrider> there :)
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<soulrider> hi rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows of a way to *make* apt/aptitude/dpkg remove a given package *without* executing the pre-remove script?
<Jucato> ??
<soulrider> no idea, i just aptitude purge everything :P
<rysiek|pl> lol
<Jucato> what pre-remove script? and why don't you want to run it?
<soulrider> !repos > compilerwriter1
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: the prerm scripts; I get "subprocess pre-removal scripts returned error code 2"; I had a disk failure, some directories gone buh-bye (well, I have them - as files with numbers as their names in /lost+found :/ ) and I don't want to re-install the system from ground up
<Jucato> ah.. . hm...
* Jucato is clueless
<rysiek|pl> Jucato: actually reinstalling *all* the packages solved almost all problems - the dirs are back where they should be, etc - but 4 packages didn't install correctly
<BluesKaj> apt keeps tewlling me to : dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem , but it doesn't do anything , the problem remains
<Jucato> sudo apt-get -f install ?
<soulrider> BluesKaj: sudo dpkg -conf......... ?
<africantiger> hello
<africantiger> Anyone able to help out of dependency hell on a newly installed Kubuntu?
<africantiger> I am trying to install automatix2
<sleepy495> Does it matter where to put certain backupfiles or can I put them anywhere
<soulrider> africantiger: why would you have dependcy hell ?
<yelonek> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<soulrider> just use apt-get or adept to install packages and it will install the dependencies
<bubu1uk> sleepy495: at least somewhere where they r safe. that's why it's backup. not somewhere where they can get lost. :p
<africantiger> tried a simle package vim, but no go
<yelonek> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soulrider> africantiger: vim is already installed
<yelonek> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<africantiger> soulrider: yes it is!
<soulrider> africantiger: ;)
<africantiger> soulrider: why does apt-get fail?
<soulrider> maybe because its already installed
<africantiger> soulrider: I also tried gvim -- that also did not work
<yelonek> how do i give rights to write for me in /media/hda4 ? i tried to use chmod but not sure if i use it right
<africantiger> soulrider: I am new to debian not linux (I use Fedora)
<soulrider> africantiger: if youre using apt-get aptitude or adept, it WILL download dependencies automatically
<yelonek> chmod u+w /media/hda4 ?
<soulrider> yelonek: press alt+f2 and type "kdesu konqueror"
<Jucato> africantiger: gvim is not installed by default, but vim is
<soulrider> then go to /media/ and change permissions by right clicking hdb4 and selecting properties
<soulrider> africantiger: deb doesnt have the problems rpm has ;)
<yelonek> thx, soulrider :)
<africantiger> sure did not work for automatix2
<africantiger> neither .deb or apt-get xxx
<soulrider> africantiger: have you enabled the extra repositories ?
<africantiger> don't thinks so
<soulrider> !repos | africantiger
<ubotu> africantiger: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<soulrider> that is probably your problem
<africantiger> ok
<Jucato> !automatix | africantiger
<ubotu> africantiger: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<soulrider> i suggest you dont use automatix i heard it broke some systems, but its your choice, some people use it and like it
<africantiger> ok, stay away from automatix, instal lthe extra repos
<africantiger> how do you use apt-get with adept?
<africantiger> i tried apt-get adept install gvim  --- that did not work
<Jucato> er
<yelonek> sudo apt-get install gvim
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install gvim
<soulrider> africantiger: adept is like a GUI for apt-get
* Jucato goes to bed
<soulrider> see you Jucato
<africantiger> ok
<unix_infidel> o man, sleep sounds fun.
<Jucato> see yah! :)
<soulrider> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> be nice to newbies :)
<soulrider> we are ;)
* Jucato has to get up in 5 hours
<soulrider> africantiger: follow that link, it will explain how to add the new repositories
<africantiger> soulrider: thanks
<africantiger> all: thanks
<soulrider> no probnlem
<BluesKaj> still stuck in broken pkg hell here :(
<soulrider> ill be back in a sec
<soulrider> BluesKaj: this will sound very windows-ish, but how about a reboot?
<yelonek> africantiger: go to adept_manager, not installer
<yelonek> africantiger: then you got view->manage repositories
<BluesKaj> hehe, soulrider :) ...I guess it's worth a try
<soulrider> im back :)
<africantiger> what is adept_manager?
<soulrider> africantiger: thats adept
<yelonek> africantiger: kind of adept
<scorp2025> Hi, last night I changed my source list to edgy (I am using dapper) and made a apt-get update. Then I switched back to default source list, unfortunately installing gettextruby1.8 isn't possible any more (keeps bugging that it isn't installable). What shall I do?
<yelonek> go to system->adept manager
<soulrider> adept has several interfaces, some are more expert oriented while others are more newbie oriented
<soulrider> scorp2025: did you upgrade to edgy ?
<soulrider> i dont think you should have changed the repo list back
<africantiger> What is the main problem with automatix2?
<intelikey> soulrider how would reboot help a broken package ?
<scorp2025> soulrider: No I didn't. I tried to install the gettextruby1.8 version of edgy but it didn't work so I switched back.
<intelikey> scorp2025 did you apt-get update after you switched back ?
<scorp2025> intelikey: of course. That's why I don't understand the problem
<intelikey> lets see the error
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, so what have you managed to break today?
<intelikey> BluesKaj   Q. "so what do linux user do anyway?"    A. "they install software."     :)
<BluesKaj> clamav. by trying to remove it
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove clamav     says what ?
<scorp2025> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/837/ I translated the error message, because it's in German.
<BluesKaj> clamav-daemon: Depends: clamav-base (= 0.88.4-1ubuntu2) but 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<intelikey> scorp2025 k thankd.
<intelikey> s
<intelikey> BluesKaj try       aptitude remove clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam libclamav1
<intelikey> see what it does.
<Bubba_Gump> can anybody name a good place to buy PCI graphics cards in the UK please?
<compilerwriter1> Is a file that keeps stalling while being downloaded likely to be corrupt?
<yelonek> anybody had problems with sound mixer ?
<intelikey> scorp2025 did you try#   sudo apt-get remove libgettext-ruby1.8
<yelonek> i'm turning mute on, but still hear sounds
<intelikey> scorp2025 probably just say not installed.
<scorp2025> intelikey: it's not installed.
<intelikey> !info libgettext-ruby1.8 dapper
<ubotu> libgettext-ruby1.8: Gettext for ruby1.8. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1build1 (dapper), package size 131 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<intelikey> scorp2025 ok you have not universe in your sources.list  or the wrong universe repo
<africantiger> help installing gvim
<intelikey> !sound | yelonek
<ubotu> yelonek: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<scorp2025> intelikey: I have main restricted universe and multiverse turned on.
<intelikey> as dapper   and applied changes ?
<africantiger> i have added universe and multiverse
<BluesKaj> error processing clamav-daemon (--configure):Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<scorp2025> intelikey yeah.
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok first add that package to the removal   and then if that fails try this#     sudo dpkg -P --force-remove clamav-daemon clamav clamav-base clamav-freshclam
<intelikey> or --force-all
<intelikey> then do# sudo apt-get install -f    to take care of any inconsistancy in the package database
<pcnerd37> Hi.  Im hoping somebody can help me.  Im having trouble figuring out how to set up the universe and multiverse repositories.  Im trying to use the guide for ubuntu to set them up with synaptic, but what it says to do and what is there are two different things.
<BluesKaj>  intelikey,  dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `remove
<intelikey> see above post ^
<intelikey> <intelikey> or --force-all
<yelonek> !pcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yelonek> what is pcm in mixer ?
<pcnerd37> also, when doing any kind of scrolling, it is real jerky and not smooth at all.  Is there anyway to fix that?
<scorp2025> intelikey: any ideas left?
<yelonek> !kmix
<ubotu> kmix: sound mixer applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 366 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<apixelatedoffice> I have to be a KDE n00b for a bit... I want to get rid of a ton of Gnome based apps... KDE apps are much better... so anyways, I checked like 25 un-installations and crashed my system last time... if I simply un-installed the gnome desktop (with one check using synaptic) would that harm my system?
<intelikey> oh scorp2025 if you tried to install that from edgy repos you may need to  "sudo apt-get clean "   also
<BluesKaj> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<intelikey> you could have a uninstallable package in the cache dir.
<BluesKaj> sounds reasonable
<intelikey> what was the error ?
<BluesKaj> that was it above
<BluesKaj> /var/cache/apt/archives/clamav-daemon_0.88.4-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<BluesKaj> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pcnerd37> when i move windows on the screen or try to scroll, it is really jerky, is there anyway to fix that?  graphics drivers possibly?
<africantiger> soulrider: how does one install software on kubuntu?
<africantiger> I have been successful thus far?
<africantiger> not even in adept
<apixelatedoffice> is checking to uninstall simply the gnome desktop, will it mess my system up?
<intelikey> BluesKaj why are you installing ?    -P is purge packages
<africantiger> i am trying to install firefox from adept
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice no not at all
<BluesKaj> I'm not installing as such , but I reckon I have to install to fix the broken pkg in order to remove it successfully
<apixelatedoffice> Ok thanks, it's a start... one day I wont be a n00b, and I'll be super happy with KDE!!! lol
<intelikey> africantiger try the command line ?     sudo apt-get install firefox
<africantiger> unmet dependencies
<scorp2025> intelikey: thx for your help! But this just won't work, I guess I finally killed my system :-(
<apixelatedoffice> intelikey... one more quicky... what is the fastest way to uninstall programs you see in the 'start menu'
<intelikey> BluesKaj shouldn't have to    that's what the --force-all -P  should do on the dpkg command   if you ran that then you might run the apt-get install -f   to see what it says now.
<sleepy495> what line do I add for sources,.list, this one doesn't work "deb http://xgl.compiz.info/dapper main
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice sudo apt-get remove <package name>      and wildcards will work     gtk*   for example will clean out most all gnome packages.
<intelikey> scorp2025 i'm on dialup so slow connection but i'm installing that package to test   trying to determine what might be happening there.
<apixelatedoffice> OK awesome, thanks, one of the reasons I switched to KDE is because the Ubuntu room is ridiculous ... 1000 people... and if you have a question you are their mercy! :^)
<intelikey> only a few seconds left on the dl.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, same errors
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice yes a channel can get "over crowded"
<apixelatedoffice> yeah, it's almost like the super geeks rule the room and there is no room for simple questions.
<intelikey> BluesKaj clear the cache and try it.
<BluesKaj> how do i do that, intelikey ?
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice except the "super geeks" don't seem to know anything either most of the time.
<apixelatedoffice> hehe, super geek wannabes? lol
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo apt-get clean
<BluesKaj> EEEUWW intelikey , that looks dangerous
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: it just cleans away local cache of .deb files
<intelikey> well in all fairness to the supergeeks i don't usually get an answer to my questions in here either.
* Rob-West is now awake
<intelikey> scorp2025 i just installed   Setting up libruby1.8 (1.8.4-1ubuntu1.3) ...
<intelikey> Setting up libgettext-ruby1.8 (1.1.0-1build1) ...
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: I have always thought that get clean sounds like a shower :)
<scorp2025> intelikey So it worked for you?
<yelonek> how do i put openoffice.org Draw into menu ?
<intelikey> as you see no error here     (dapper)   so it's in your sources.list or your package cache  or your package database       edit the sources.list by hand carefully and make sure there is no edgy in it.   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*   and  sudo apt-get update    then try again.
<yelonek> i tried to add ooffice -draw  position
<yelonek> but that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> bummer ...same errors
<scorp2025> intelikey could you please paste your source list?
<yelonek> nah, no underline: "% U"
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok you you want to play hard ball with that thing we can rm the configs for that package and then uninstall it.
<apixelatedoffice> umm is 'OpenGL' referring to "most compatible with gnome"?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, it seems the only thing left to do :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok how do you want to do it.  cli or gui ?     and you'll have to wait while i take a short break first.
<BluesKaj> i don't even want the thing ...I mistakenly decided to install it
<BluesKaj> cli works for me
<scorp2025> intelikey thx a lot :-)
<apixelatedoffice> I think I answered my own question... when I clicked uninstall... it wanted to uninstall gaim and abiword and xchat and stuff!
<lynskyn__> Are you gay?
<intelikey> k brb.
<NeonLightning> how do i check what processes are using a specific process
<intelikey> pstree
<NeonLightning> oi bash is using dpkg
<NeonLightning> and i can't kill dpkg
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok.  do    rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav*.*inst ;sudo apt-get install -f ;sudo apt-get remove --purge clamav*
<compilerwriter1> I may have backgrounded a job how do I find out?
<yelonek> how do i run OODraw ? I know it is installed, but there is no shortcut in menu
<intelikey> NeonLightning users can't kill what they don't own.   sudo.
<NeonLightning> i am in console as root right now
<NeonLightning> and i thought you couldn't use kill -9 without beeing in sudo or root anyway
<intelikey> NeonLightning fuser -k /usr/bin/dpkg*
<NeonLightning> blank
<intelikey> kill doesn't have to be -9  can be -6 or no option  also killall <processname>        ps -A x    &   top  are handy.
<BluesKaj> cool! thx intelikey ...no broken pkgs ! :)
<intelikey> compilerwriter1 fg ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj np.
<NeonLightning> oh i've always just used -9
<intelikey> BluesKaj i have had dpkg broken many times....
<NeonLightning> and for ps i usually use ps -aux |grep whatever
<intelikey> that will error  ^   NeonLightning   they broke posix  the -a is not an option.   try  ps aux      and i don't like it but that's the new standard
<NeonLightning> yea it errors but still works for some reason
<intelikey> man ps for more.
<intelikey> NeonLightning i like "-A" better than "a"  anyway  :)
<NeonLightning> yea my adept errored wile installing totem-gstreamer and then i went to use it again and it said i couldn't change anything  so i tried to apt-get install it and it gave me an error saying to do dpkg --configure -a and that just gives me and error saying that dpkg is in use
<intelikey> did you kill it ?
<NeonLightning> couldn't
<intelikey> does ps -A x say it's [defunct]  ?
<NeonLightning> it doesn't say anything about not beeing able to but when i kill it i check ps again and its still there with the same pid
<NeonLightning> i'll try that
<NeonLightning>  9613 ?        D      0:00 dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> killall dpkg
<NeonLightning> o
<NeonLightning> i'm running off livecd and man is that putting the cd in go
<NeonLightning> but now the cdrom has stopped and its still sitting on a blank line not at the prompt again tho
<intelikey> killall didn't return ?     eeek!
<intelikey> man the life boats!    abandon ship !
<NeonLightning> yea this mobo is flaky so i'm blaming that
<intelikey> sudo kill -9 -1      women and children first!    aoooogaaa !
<intelikey> expect that to kill it. ^    along with everything else.
<NeonLightning> lol so thats the same as shutdown -t3 now now
<intelikey> no it leaves a running system.
<intelikey> it's like killall5 && exit
<NeonLightning> what does it leave you with?
<intelikey> the kernel and init.
<NeonLightning> lol might as well just reset
<intelikey> you can then login and startx
<NeonLightning> can't login i'm on a livecd
<intelikey> if you wish.
<NeonLightning> don't know the pass they use for the account ubuntu
<intelikey> not one.
<jakkass> .: 18: Can't open /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions
<jakkass> any ideas guys?
<jakkass> i'm trying to start my lighttpd server
<jakkass> it won't work :o
<intelikey> is the file there ?
<jakkass> doesn't appear so
<llutz> jakkass: installed no ubuntu-package?
<jakkass> eh what?
<jakkass> lol
<jakkass> i installed kubuntu if thats one of the default packages i must have
<intelikey> jakkass i think that's in lsb-utils
<intelikey> let me check
<jakkass> E: Couldn't find package lsb-utils
<jakkass> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-package
<intelikey> lsb-base
<intelikey> !lsb-base
<ubotu> lsb-base: Linux Standard Base 3.1 init script functionality. In component main, is required. Version 3.1-10ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<jakkass> hmm its not in apt-get
<jakkass> for some reason
<jakkass> oh base
<sleepy495> how do I unhide files in konqueror?
<jakkass> lsb-base is already the newest version.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sleepy495 about hidden | sleepy495, see the private message from Ubotu
<intelikey> but it's not there... in fact i just went looking for   /etc/init.d/*funct*   and don't have one.    so find out what is looking for it and fix that.
<sleepy495> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> !hidden | sleepy495
<ubotu> sleepy495: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> :)
<llutz> they call it a "feature" ... tststs :(
<intelikey> :B
<intelikey> sleepy495 you might have been asking about   view -> show hidden
<soulrider> i think that feature is getting removed in feisty
<intelikey> that will show  .blah   where as the other will show you how to see /things
<intelikey> soulrider yes i heard it was,  all they got was cussings from it....
<soulrider> lol yes intelikey
<HailandKill> Is there a helpful part of Adept Manager that will kindly tell me why my requested changes apparently BREAK everything?
<soulrider> i think that all of my complaining about pppoe connections finally worked, since theyre implementing knetworkmanager
<intelikey> HailandKill did you enable the universe/multiverse repos ?
<intelikey> !repos | HailandKill
<ubotu> HailandKill: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<HailandKill> Not to my knowledge. Should I?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> read the link   ^
<HailandKill> I've got everything enabled that is required enabled
<intelikey> the standard ubuntu repositories " main restricted universe multiverse  & backports "   are safe (reletivly anyway) and give you access to over 12 more packages.
<sleepy495> why is my source.list blank when I type kdesu kate etc/apt/sources.list ?
<intelikey> "required enabled" ???
<gnomefreak> sleepy495: you forgot the first /
<intelikey> cause there is no $HOME/etc/apt/sources.list
<zorglu_> sleepy495: "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> sleepy495: its /etc/apt/sources.list
<sleepy495> thank
<HailandKill> intelikey, they are enabled. I remeber doing it now, but I just edited the file.
<intelikey> HailandKill ok apply changes update the database
<intelikey> HailandKill just editing the file alone does nothing.
<HailandKill> intelikey. Sorry, yeah... I updated everything ages ago. It all works perfectly
<intelikey> ok what is listed that you can't install ?
<HailandKill> I'm trying to install libpq-dev
<intelikey> !libpq-dev
<ubotu> libpq-dev: header files for libpq4 (PostgreSQL library). In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.4-7ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 298 kB, installed size 988 kB
<intelikey> ok and it gives errors ?
<HailandKill> It says Requested change: BREAK (install)
<HailandKill> Consequently, it refuses to install.
<intelikey> ah ok you added other (non-ubuntu) repos didn't you.  and installed what compiz ?
<intelikey> pastebin you sources.list HailandKill
<HailandKill> kk
* intelikey <grumbles> people add debian repos and install krap then wonder why ubuntu packages are broken...
* intelikey continues: not to mention personal 4th party repos... </grumbling>
<intelikey> !break
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about break - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<intelikey> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<intelikey> !rezolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rezolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HailandKill> intelikey, right... http://pastebin.com/854433
<NeonLightning> i installed totem-gstreamer and gstreamer-0.8-dvd and totem keeps telling me that i don't have the plugins to play a dvd
<intelikey> HailandKill hmmm well that's clean enough.    open a konsole and do# apt-get -s remove libpq*           and see what all it pukes out.
<intelikey> may need to close adept first
<intelikey> not sure for a dry run
<HailandKill> It pukes out a lot...
<intelikey> yes is libpq4  in the list ?
<intelikey> better yet re run it with this added to it.     | grep libpq
<ninnghizidha> Question: I cant upload to Flickr on two Pcs with Kubuntu (6.06 and 6.10) - i cant upload, thats so wierd.
<HailandKill> one step ahead:
<HailandKill> it is in there, "Note, selecting libpq4 for regex 'libpq*'
<HailandKill> E: Broken packages
<intelikey> HailandKill notice.   "Note, selecting"  can be ignored.
<intelikey> but the broken package error we may need.
<sleepy495> where is kde window decorator located?
<intelikey> so get that in context    try this#  apt-get -s remove libpq* | grep -B5 -A5 libpq | grep -v "Note, selecting"
<intelikey> HailandKill that should parse the output  might forget grep and just use less
<intelikey> btw for anyone that didn't know    less has a search feature   /string   or  ?string   to search for string forward or backwards respectively
<HailandKill> intelikey http://pastebin.com/854442
<HailandKill> not sure if that's quite what you expected...
<Tido> this is what I hate about kde/kubuntu: when I accidently open a file that uses a program already open, it makes the new mouse cursor, and puts a new item on the taskbar, and then takes about 2 minutes to figure out that program is already running
<intelikey> HailandKill  sudo apt-get install -f       and pastebin the output
<intelikey> tido so use   twm   insted of kde  :)
<sleepy495> whats this mean at startup, "/dev/sda3 has been mounted 30 times without being checked?
<intelikey> sleepy495 ah it means it's been mounted 30 times without being checked
<HailandKill> pretty much what it says on the tin
<HailandKill> It isn't a problem, sleepy495
<HailandKill> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/854445
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> sleepy495 if you want to change that behaviour  use sudo tune2fs /dev/sda3      man tune2fs   for options
<sleepy495> ok
<sleepy495> I installed compiz and xgl, when I type compiz --replace gconf it says Couldnt load plugin 'libgconf.so
<intelikey> sleepy495 i personally turn max count off   but that's not recommended.
<intelikey> one would just assume gconf is installed.....
<intelikey> HailandKill hmmmm that's very odd.
<intelikey> HailandKill if you try to install that libpq4-dev via apt-get does it give anymore info on what is holding it up ?
<intelikey> HailandKill cause that doesn't look normal   to have a broken package request with nothing broken....
<intelikey> HailandKill i was actually expecting it to end with a postinst configure error or something.
<BluesKaj> oops , fix broken pkgs is back !
<fairman> Hi, i have one question. How to set to always run *.exe application throught Wine? I can set "remember this application forever" but next attempt he do not remmeber it. I am trying it throught Krusader
<intelikey> BluesKaj what did you do now      lol
<BluesKaj> nothing ...upgraded repos
<BluesKaj> err updated rather
<intelikey> fairman right click one and select run with and remember this type
<HailandKill> intelikey, if I use Adept it tells me that there was an error committing changes. Followed with some generic possibilities, like it couldn't connect to the server or the package breaks other backages
<fairman> intelikey: Yes i did it, but it is still wrong
<HailandKill> I'm assuming libpq4-dev is breaking something, but I can't seem to find out what.
<BluesKaj> this reminds me of Yast in Suse ...had broken pkges all the time ...din't matter what  :)
<fairman> intelikey: right click - select open with - remember - it write "saving configuration" but it is still bad
<intelikey> HailandKill close adept and do# sudo apt-get install libpq4-dev       so you can read the error message
<intelikey> fairman hmm odd.   i guess you need to get with someone that uses kde.
<intelikey> BluesKaj if updating the database broke things then the sources.list is in error.
<NeonLightning> i installed totem-gstreamer and gstreamer-0.8-dvd and totem keeps telling me that i don't have the plugins to play a dvd any suggestions?
<intelikey> fairman iirc you can open konqueror and menu settings configure konqueror     then in that window look at and/or edit file associations
<sleepy495> how do I activate compiz?
<HailandKill> intelikey, http://pastebin.com/854462
<dwidmann> !dvdcss | neonlightning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<dwidmann> Yes. That.
<BluesKaj> yeah intelikey , it's the official edgy list ...is it flawed ?
<fairman> intelikey: Still wrong, i add "exe" and default applicaton wine (Wine Window Emulator) -> saving configuration but ....
<intelikey> BluesKaj wouldn't suprise me.
<BluesKaj> ok
<intelikey> HailandKill is that an upgrade from dapper to edgy you are running ?
<HailandKill> intelikey, straight dapper install.
<intelikey> HailandKill oh sorry meant breezy to dapper anyway.
<intelikey> that's odd.     oh wait.   you don't have updates
<BluesKaj> well, i's not really abig bother ...apt does update ok , it's not blocked ...synaptic just tells me  there's a broken pkg whenever i open it , but I can still install other pkgs
<intelikey> i think i know what it is HailandKill   what was the url to your sources.list again ?
<HailandKill> intelikey http://pastebin.com/854433
<intelikey> HailandKill ok
<intelikey> copy yours to a safe place or name  and try putting that one in /etc/apt/   and do this#   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> then see if you don't have much better luck with it.     the problem is that the updates which ubuntu has issued has changed the dependancies on some packages.   that's why it installed ok for me but you got errors.
<student> hi
<revolution27> hey guys, firefox is installed but it's not in my applications menu. How can I get it there?
<student> it should be under internet
<revolution27> yeh but it's not
<student> really?.....
<student> can you locate it with konqueror?
<student> or a file manager?
<revolution27> i could before... now i can't
<revolution27> but i can run it by typing firefox
<student> hmm
<student> right click ur bar, hit add application, and try typing in the name
<BluesKaj> interesting error here .. "subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<BluesKaj> pre-removal script?
<revolution27> that works
<student> does anyone here know how to configure wireless internet?
<student> i have an airport card
<revolution27> but hot do i get the icon?
<BluesKaj> bbl, finally got some snow to push :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah located in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>.prerm
<intelikey> BluesKaj most packages have  prerm postrm  preinst and postinst  scripts.
<intelikey> oh and a .list  that is a record of what the package.deb actually installed.
<frojnd> Hawkwind by anc chance here?
<frojnd> any
<intelikey> Hawkwind your phone is ringing.
<intelikey> frojnd i haven't seen him say anything in a while.
<intelikey> hours
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> nevermind HawkWind...
<Hawkwind> frojnd: ??
<frojnd> I had some problems with avidemux and I somehow connected with moive apocalypto (iMBT) and that u might have seen it...
<Hawkwind> Ummm, nope.  Not my type of movie at all.  What made you think of me and that movie together ?
<frojnd> ScT :)
<goeki> j
<Hawkwind> Nope, haven't seen it and probably won't
<frojnd> I just got a thought nothing more :)
<murat> hi
<murat> does anybody installed scorched3d ?
<vge> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<HailandKill> intelikey That has seemed to have fixed it. Thanks very much!
<revolution27> everytime i type qtparted into adept it closes, why?
<xHerr4> hello!
<vge> someone can tell me how to enter "enter" -key in skype chat?
<xHerr4> did have a people that can to install a tar.gz program??
<xHerr4> help!
<xHerr4> helppppppppppp!!!
<Dasnipa`> did have a people that can to install?
<Dasnipa`> wtf
<fdoving> xHerr4: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<K`zan> what does one need to play flash in firefox, so far tried swf-player and flashplayer-mozilla, do I need the non-free one?  TIA!
<xHerr4> ok thank you!
<fdoving> !flash9 | k`zan
<ubotu> k`zan: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<K`zan> fdoving: Thanks, checing it out now.
<xHerr4> euh...
<xHerr4> dou you have it in french??
<Dasnipa`> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<K`zan> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<xHerr4> ok thank
<K`zan> ubotu: added: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted and did the update and still no flash9 found?!?
<nalioth> K`zan: flash 9 isn't in the reops
<nalioth> !tell K`zan about flash
<K`zan> fdoving: added: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted and did the update and still no flash9 found?!?
<K`zan> !tell K`zan about flash
<nalioth> K`zan: look for private messages
<K`zan> nalioth: I'm doing something wrong here :-/
<nalioth> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nalioth> K`zan: ^^^
<K`zan> nalioth: seems to be for older versions than edgy :-(.
<K`zan> nalioth: Got things I have to go do, will look into it a bit later.
<jann> hi, does anybody have experience with the skype plugin for kopete (http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kopete%20skype/). i'd like to use it but cant find it in the repositories. i downloaded the file but dont know what to do now. thanks.
<zorglu_> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<cpk1> hrmm are you supposed to unmount a camera before you unplug it?
<cloakable> Ja
<cloakable> Yep
<cpk1> hmm i dont think i see it in mount...
<TurnTheOtherWay> hmm first time irc. plenty here, anyone help me with install probs?
<xeen7_7> Somebody here knows how to install EMC ? it is the programm for CNC-Coding
<ronald_> k
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay: whats wrong?
<TurnTheOtherWay> yknow theres a desktop screen before it lets you install?
<TurnTheOtherWay> tryout kinda thing
<cpk1> and...?
<marcolinux> ragazzi sono l'unico a star impazzendo con linux?
<TurnTheOtherWay> the desktop doesnt load it just turns into a screen of coloured bars and flashes
<marcolinux> hello!
<fdoving> !it | marcolinux
<ubotu> marcolinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rindolf> Hi all.
<rindolf> Can anyone try to reproduce this bug with KDE 3.5.5? http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=27999 . One has to set the windows style to Keramik and use it with FocusFollowsMouse.
<TurnTheOtherWay_> argh connection reset. now my timed out self is here
<php-freak> hey guys how can i view all devices that are installed on my usb drivers
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: try starting in vga mode
<KaiserSuse> php-freak: lsusb
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: you have an nvidia?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> yes
<TurnTheOtherWay_> how do you start in vga?
<KaiserSuse> php-freak: on second thought... I don't really understand yer question
<php-freak> Bus 004 Device 012: ID 0711:0900 Magic Control Technology Corp. SVGA Adapter
<php-freak> well its saying its there
<php-freak> im trying to get that working
<php-freak> its for dual screen monitor support
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: are you on the computer you are trying to install linux on right now? if you start in safe mode i think you can switch to tty1 and you will get a fine screen
<cpk1> i cant remember the command to start in vga
<php-freak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203013 well read this right here under linux
<php-freak> says it works with linux
<zorglu_> hmm a vga via usb ? i miss something, i mean usb bus is not fast enought to send the content of the vga.. no ?
<php-freak> Pros: Works with the sisusb driver for 2.6.x kernels and sisusb x.org driver. Works great out of the box with SuSE 10.1
<php-freak> 2.0 is
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: im on that comp, yes. you mean start in safe mode in kubuntu install?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: also, whats tty1?
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: yes and then switch to tty1 (press ctl alt f1)
<cpk1> hopefully you will get a clear picture
<php-freak> any one know how i can get this to work? with that driver?
<cpk1> and then you will need to use the command line to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: ill try that first part, thanks. but why the conf file?
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: but, there should be a way to start in vga (iirc safemode is supposed to but it doesnt in edgy)
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: when you get to all the boot options from the cd there is also some help text, read through that and see if there is a vga option
<zorglu_> well i was wrong apparently vga via usb is possible :)
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: vga wouldnt be necessary if tty1 works?
<php-freak> hey guys do you know how I can get this to work http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203013 well read this right here under linux
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: if tty1 works then you will still need to make sure X is using vga
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: once you get it installed you wont need vga anymore though dont worry =)
<intelikey> have oddity.   pt_chown: needs to be installed setuid `root'
<intelikey> Cannot chmod /dev/ttyp0 to 620 currently 666: Operation not permitted
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: X? also, why would vga be required (and are these messages being sent only between us?)
<intelikey> but if i chmod that to 620 then the error  cant chmod to 666  comes up   why all the chmoding ?
<intelikey> <TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: X? also, why would vga be required (and are these
<intelikey>                    messages being sent only between us?)
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: everyone can see these, and i dunno why vga is required but every *buntu install I have done my nvidia card always has problems and I have had to install in vga mode
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: if you get to tty1 though then you will need to do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then look for Section "Device" and change here: Driver         "nvidia" change the nvidia to vga
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk!: so they can lol. the addressing just sends to freenode too. ill try those things thanks
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: sudo nano?
<cpk1> unless someone else (intelikey maybe?) knows how to start in vga from the edgy install cd
<intelikey> !irc | TurnTheOtherWay_
<ubotu> TurnTheOtherWay_: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: sudo makes you do a command as root and nano is a very user friendly text editor
<intelikey> the last url ^
<revolution27> hey, anyone know any free software similiar to garageband or frooty loops?
<intelikey> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<revolution27> was that for me?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> thanks intel. first timer lol. and thanks cpk ill try those out... now wheres my cd?
<intelikey> heh for one and all
<revolution27> lol
<intelikey> TurnTheOtherWay_ yeah i gathered that.
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: hopefully that works for you, if you cant get to tty1 then read the help provided on the cd at the boot options menu and see if there are any options you can do from there
<TurnTheOtherWay_> cpk1: alright ty. just need to copy down instructs before i boot cd lol
<cpk1> and hopefully you wrote this stuff down =P
<TurnTheOtherWay_> one step ahead of ya :p
<intelikey> revolution27 searching the package database for those key words draws a blank.
<cpk1> i'm going to be gone for several hours though so hopefully this works =)
<TurnTheOtherWay_> lol if it doesnt i hope theres someone around :s
<intelikey> there's always someone around.
<cpk1> TurnTheOtherWay_: and dont worry about having to install in vga, once i installed I was able to get the nvidia drivers installed and dont have any problems with it
<TurnTheOtherWay_> oh one more general thing anyone. does kubuntu have GRUB?
<intelikey> yes
<TurnTheOtherWay_> and does it add in other OS's automatically?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> or is manualadd necessary?
<intelikey> grub is the default boot loader.  and it does a pretty good job of adding other (M$) os's
<intelikey> not as good with other *nix os's   but that is to be expected.
<desync> grub automatically added my winxp install on my 2nd drive, and make my 2nd drive look like it's the only drive so xp boots as if nothing changed
<intelikey> with linux you can name your kernel anything and put it anywhere, which makes it a little more tricky to autodetect
<php-freak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203013 does any one know how to get this to work, it said it wors with linux?
<php-freak> I have xp drivers setting here, but no linux drives
<php-freak> http://www.strotmann.de/twiki/bin/view/Microusb/UsbDevices also says linux driver exist here too
<revolution27> hey, (i dunno if this is even legal but) does anyone know how to get amarok to play music purchased from itunes?
<revolution27> the format seems to be m4p
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TurnTheOtherWay_> m4p is itunes pprotected :/
<zorglu_> http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisusbvga.shtml <- php-freak
<intelikey> if the answer is not there then i have no clue ^
<revolution27> yeh m4p is protected.. but i'll look it up
<revolution27> i hate itunes for that
<php-freak> hehe
<TurnTheOtherWay_> an m4p won't run with anything else as far as i know
<php-freak> zorglu: is this it?
<intelikey> TurnTheOtherWay_ ah you mean legal hateware.
<intelikey> nice.  who would pay for such a thing ?
<zorglu_> php-freak: what do you mean ? it explain exactly how to plug your stuff
<revolution27> that's a good way t odescribe it ;)
<TurnTheOtherWay_> anyone who wants music from itunes
<revolution27> i got gift cards, that's why
<TurnTheOtherWay_> who has one of thsoe little cards
<TurnTheOtherWay_> yeah
<php-freak> zorglu: lol, but I mean this should fix it, this is what i need right?
<peryska> q es esto?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> and in itunes, they even label songs with nice big EXPLICIT signs
<peryska> hola a todo/asa
<TurnTheOtherWay_> unremovable ofcourse
<php-freak> zorglu: sorry i might of confused you
<zorglu_> php-freak: i think so. the original page say it is a sisusb. and the page i gave you is for sisusb
<intelikey> your money man.  not my problem.  sorry i mentioned it.
<zorglu_> !tag | php-freak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !tab | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<peryska> ok
<php-freak> k
* intelikey has never seen/heard itunes, and never will.
<revolution27> anyone know an itunes replacement that accepts international credit cards? I don't think so
<intelikey> by choice.
<TurnTheOtherWay_> lol yes enough of this i have kubntu to install. have fun everyone
<php-freak> zorglu_: is there a way my current onboard video card I can make it where it will have higher resolution?
<php-freak> maybe just by a little bit
<zorglu_> php-freak: i dont understand your question, can you rephrase
<peryska> agur a todos
<intelikey> !resolution | php-freak
<ubotu> php-freak: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<peryska> voy a informarme un poco de esto
<peryska> lo siento
<zorglu_> !es | peryska
<ubotu> peryska: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<peryska> gracias
<peryska> esto es interesante
<peryska> gracias
* kruemeltee sagt schlfrig "bye bye"
<php-freak> 
<php-freak> This driver is only provided in source code. This source code compiles under Linux 2.6.9 and newer kernels. 2.4
<php-freak> how can i tell if my nix matches that?
<intelikey> it does
<zorglu_> "uname -a" will give you the version of kernel you got
<intelikey> but to answer your Q    uname -a
<zorglu_> which is higher than '2.6.9'
<zorglu_> aka 'it does' :)
<php-freak>  2.6.17-10
<php-freak> will it work?
<zorglu_> .17 is higher than .9
* intelikey noticed that we didn't have to paint an X on the sides of the black horse to tell them apart,  the white horse is a little taller... 
<zorglu_>  This source code compiles under Linux 2.6.9 and newer kernels.  <- from what you pasted
<peryska> no entiendo nada
<php-freak> man
<php-freak> so it won't work?
<peryska> agur
<zorglu_> peryska: here we speak english and most of us dont understand what you are saying :0
<php-freak> zorglu: can you help me with this, im tottaly lost
<zorglu_> php-freak: ????
<php-freak> get this installed
<intelikey> php-freak back to my first answer to "<php-freak> how can i tell if my nix matches that?"    "<intelikey> it does"
<zorglu_> php-freak: well .17 is newer than .9
<zorglu_> but clearly to compile a kernel will be painfull for you
<php-freak> yea
<zorglu_> hmm maybe you can compile only the module tho :)
<php-freak> how can i get this done
<php-freak> yea
<php-freak> zorlglu_: will you help me please?
<zorglu_> sorry no time
* intelikey hides.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, I went to the clamav site and was able follow their instructions for reinstalling clamav successfully..then i just removed it
<intelikey> cool.
<intelikey> i started to install it just to see what it was... hehhe
<BluesKaj> pita is what it is
<intelikey> you should see the way people act when you say "i dont have antivirus software"      then they really phr33k out when you say "and no firewall"   :)
<BluesKaj> yeah  :)
<intelikey> and when i say something like last install was over a year ago and not one crash.....    :)
<esaym> anyone know of a replacement for the windows version of angry ip scanner http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/
<BluesKaj> i'm behind a router so I just use avg on my windows partition
<esaym> I really miss an app like that in linux
<intelikey> BluesKaj but i get the same looks from people in here when i say "i don't have any partitions"   so i guess it's all in what you are used to.
<brett__> what is a good ftp program for linux
<BluesKaj> well intelikey, I'm not quite "there" yet but i will be soon ...once i get tovid and todisc cli commands figured out and working I'l prolly kiss the NTFS partition goodbye
<intelikey> esaym   nessus - Remote network security auditor, the client  &  nessusd - Remote network security auditor, the server         +     nmapfe - The Network Mapper Front End
<cntb> please join kubuntu torrent download http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<intelikey> !spam | cntb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm didn't that used to work.
<intelikey> anyway   don't spam the channel
<esaym> hmm
<brett__> does anyone know any ftp programs for linux?
<esaym> can nmap scan ranges?
<intelikey> esaym there are a lot more apps  it all depends on what you want to do.
<intelikey> ranges of ip's or ranges of ports ?
<esaym> just something quick and easy
<TurnTheOtherWay> intelikey: know anything about nano?
<esaym> just scanning 1 or 2 ports on a netrange
<fdoving> cntb: around?
<intelikey> yeah TurnTheOtherWay   ^ means hold the ctrl key down
<esaym> like scan 192.168.0.0-1192.168.255.255 for open port 80
<TurnTheOtherWay> ahhh isee
<intelikey> esaym yes   but you might need to use it cli to get that out of it.   the nmapfe  fe=frontend a gui
<TurnTheOtherWay> intelikey: tried to edit xorg but couldnt use the ^ lol so couldnt install. its a little confusing lol.
<TurnTheOtherWay> esaym: what makes you want to scan for open ports lol?
<esaym> check for servers when I get on a new network
<intelikey> TurnTheOtherWay yes they could have made the help pages a little easier to find    of course hitting f1 is kinda a criptic way to access help
<esaym> what is cli?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<TurnTheOtherWay> i couldnt find anything useful in the helps
<esaym> oh rofl
<carlos> quick question. how do I unlock my /var/lib/dpkg ?
<bbeck_> I just installed nvidia-glx, and it replaced my smp kernel with a non-smp kernel.  Is there a way that I can have nvidia drivers and use an smp kernel?
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<K`zan> !nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> TurnTheOtherWay in nano   hit [f1] 
<K`zan> !nvidia-drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K`zan> !nvidia_drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia_drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<esaym> can nmap scan ip ranges?
<BluesKaj> CLI - Command Line Interface or terminal or konsole or console :)
<carlos> thanks fdoving !1
<esaym> i have knmap
<fdoving> you're welcome carlos.
<carlos> thanks ubotu
<intelikey> !ati | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> !ati/nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati/nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> intelikey ahh i see. thanks intel.
<TurnTheOtherWay> !vga
<intelikey> K`zan also !nvidia  is the same infonode.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !svga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> hehe..dumb bot
<intelikey> TurnTheOtherWay no problemo
<intelikey> de nada
<TurnTheOtherWay> useful little bot
<TurnTheOtherWay> !sda3
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<esaym> ok nmap can scan ranges
<TurnTheOtherWay> *goes to install kubuntu again*
<intelikey> yes and regex is as handy as a pocket on a shirt.
<intelikey> man regex
<intelikey> ok back around after last rounds.
<look> HI
<revolution27> for anyone who want's to know how to convert protected m4p files to unprotected m4a files (to allow itunes purchased music to be played anywhere) goto http://www.hymn-project.org/download.php )
<revolution27> It should be legal if you bought and own the music
<K`zan> I need access to restricted repositories and the howto doesn't say what that is, does that mean: "main restricted " (which I have, but no nvidia binary driver) ?
<ftld> what command tells me how much of a volume is in use?
<ftld> what command tells me how full a volume is?
<K`zan> also no "Restricted copyright" box in manage repositories ?!?
<K`zan> Ah, synaptic....
<Jucato> K`zan: restricted is already enabled by default
<ftld> err, i didn't mean to say that twice in here
<ftld> oh well
<K`zan> Jucato: THanks, now to figure out why it can't find the nvidia drivers, going to load synaptic and see if that finds it.
<Jucato> nvidia-glx?
<K`zan> Jucato: Not sure, always downloaded and installed the drivers from the nvidia site in gentoo...
<SSJ> ftld:Try "df"
<Jucato> K`zan: that's the name of the nvidia package
<Jucato> SSJ: df shows you the amount of free disk space... (Disk Free)
<K`zan> Ah, OK, thanks Jucato !  Checking now.
<K`zan> Jucato: Don't think so :-(: These XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary drivers provide optimized hardware acceleration
<K`zan> looking for nvidia, not xorg drivers.
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<K`zan> Jucato: That is what it says about nvidia-glx
<Jucato> and?
<K`zan> Ah, OK, RTFM :-) NVIDIA binary :)
* Jucato scratches his head...
<Linux_Galore> hai Jucato
<Jucato> hi
<K`zan> Jucato: I took that to be xorg drivers...
<Jucato> :)
<K`zan> Jucato: New to debian (again :-).
<K`zan> Jucato: Been running gentoo for the past few years...
<Linux_Galore> K`zan: the nv driver is usually supplied with the xorg package
<K`zan> Linux_Galore: Yes, but that one leaves MUCH to be desired :-).
<Linux_Galore> K`zan: I know, blame nvidia for lack of documentation
<K`zan> Linux_Galore: I do indeed...
<K`zan> I also need kernel source for something (I installed 64 bit and too many apps I want / need do not run under it, so I am transitioning to 32bit).
<Linux_Galore> wish Intel made a decent graphics drivers, i965 even though having a open source driver with 3d still lacks allot
<K`zan> Linux_Galore: I will not touch anything intel puts out if I can avoid it :-/.
<Linux_Galore> s/drivers/chipsets/
<K`zan> ok, lemme reboot the beast and see if it worked, brb.
* Linux_Galore o O (why is he rebooting to run a nvidia driver ? )
<BluesKaj> Linux_Galore, bad windoze habit
<Linux_Galore> K`zan: you know you dont have to reboot to load the driver
<HailandKill> Too late
<K`zan> Linux_Galore: Always have in the past - no nvidia splash screen, I don't think this is what I wanted... checking.
<CVirus> K`zan: why did you move away from Gentoo ?
<K`zan> Linux_Galore: Nope it isn't: Driver          "nv"
<Linux_Galore> K`zan: just log out then press press ctrl alt backspace   that reloads the x server and the "driver"
<Jucato> K`zan: did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" already?
<K`zan> CVirus: Pissing matches are killing it and apps I need are no longer in portage.
<Jucato> or "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<CVirus> pissing matches ?
<K`zan> Jucato: No, but will to see what happens.
<Jucato> K`zan: then no wonder your driver is still nv
<CVirus> portage almost contains everything
<Jucato> !nvidia | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K`zan> CVirus: People to whom being important is more important than gentoos wellbeing.
<Jucato> K`zan: you also need to install the linux-restricted-modules that matches the kernel you are using
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<K`zan> Jucato: That seems to have changed the xorg.conf, restarting x, brb
<Jucato> hm.. did he install the restricted modules already?
<K`zan> That got it, thanks MUCH all!
<K`zan> crap, the url for the nvidia binary driver howto didn't survive the restart, again please?
<Jucato> doesn't matter if you got it working already :)
<binks> hi i installed pyqt and qt4 designer but it doesnt show up in development menu how do i start it
<BluesKaj> K 'zan  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K`zan> Jucato: Was just concerned that there might be something else I needed to run besides the xorg.conf update thing you gave me.
<Jucato> !nvidia | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Thanks much!
<K`zan> Jucato: you too :-).
<BluesKaj> K`zan, np :)
<jpiccolo> a new version a feisty is out?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Jucato> jpiccolo: none yet, afaik.
<Jucato> Herd 2 isn't out yet
<jpiccolo> i am running herd 1
<jpiccolo> and when i goto update it says "A new version of Kubuntu is available! Click next if you wish to upgrade now."
<jpiccolo> i click next and adept update manager dies
<bobleny> Is there some kind of documentation for kubuntu's terminal commands?
<fdoving> !cli | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bobleny> cli!?
<Jucato> Command Line Interface
<jpiccolo> cli is the terminal
<jpiccolo> ^
<bobleny> Oh
<bobleny> Is there a diffrence in commands from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<jpiccolo> not really
<Jucato> none
<bobleny> you say that like there is?
<bobleny> ok
<Jucato> except when you are talking about specific apps
<jpiccolo> well i mean some programs will have different names
<bobleny> oh
<bobleny> No big deal there
<jpiccolo> yeah
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyd, ubuntu & kubuntu are the same distro using different desktops
<bobleny> Is there a way to password protect files in your home folder?
<LjL> bobleny: encrypt them
<bobleny> How do I do that?
<matthias> hi
<matthias> how do i select wish java jre i want to use?
<matthias> i know that there was anything with dpkg but i dont know what
<LjL> !kgpg | bobleny
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 445 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<bobleny> k
<bobleny> thanks (8-)
<josh_> i have superkaramba runnin
<josh_> how do i get the docks to see my cpu temp and fan rpm's
<josh_> i have an nforce 430 chipset
<matthias> or was it sth like update-alternatives?
<matthias> i got it on my own: update-alternatives --config java
<BluesKaj> what's the best way to upgrade the JRE version over the one in the repos ?
<Dasnipa`> BluesKaj, download it?
<BluesKaj> trying the deb pkg download din't work ...it caused an installer prob
<josh_> www.getautomatix.com
<josh_> has all the drivers/software you need for that kind of stuff
<josh_> adobe reader, p2p clients
<BluesKaj> no josh_, automatix isn't for me... not a good excperience
<josh_> java/flash for firefox
<josh_> really?
<BluesKaj> broken pkgs
<Dasnipa`> BluesKaj, just download the installer from java
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, you got synaptic installed?
<Dasnipa`> BluesKaj, i went and aliased it to a different name so when i want to run 1.5 i run with java5 and and 1.4 is just java
<josh_> oh
<josh_> ok well can someone help me with the sensors
<josh_> i want to monitor cpu and fan
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what installer problem?
<BluesKaj> Dasnipa`, I wish it was that easy ...I had probs with it not having the right dependencies previously installed
<BluesKaj> anyway, I'm at a site that seems to be what i need helpwise...thx anyway
<Croupier> hi there
<Tido> what package do I need to connect to subversion as a client?
<LjL> Tido: subversion
<LjL> or if you want a GUI too
<LjL> !kdesdk-kio-plugins
<LjL> !kdesvn
<ubotu> kdesdk-kio-plugins: subversion ioslave for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 435 kB, installed size 880 kB
<ubotu> kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 1405 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<farkr> i have a dual boot system (win2000/linux) and win2k only supports up to 32gb fat32 partitions. do you think it would work to make two 32gb fat32 partitions so i can use one for my music and one for my movies?
<fxr> hello can i ask a question?
<Lynoure> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fxr> does anyone know if this how-to should work for my radeon 9600se: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Dasnipa`> farkr, it isnt windows that only supports fat32 up to 32 gb its a restriction on the filesystem itself
<farkr> i thought fat32 goes up to 2 TB
<Dasnipa`> farkr, wtf crack are you on?
<farkr> it said it on the msdn site
<Dasnipa`> fat16 could do, 4 gb if i recall... fat32 brought that number to 32
<Dasnipa`> maybe ntfs is the 2tb one
<zeekstarr> I've been having a problem not being able to download files bigger than 4.3 gig, something about thats the biggest file allowed on my fat32 ( I dual boot as well)
<farkr> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/154997
<farkr> FAT32 supports drives up to 2 terabytes in size.
<farkr> NOTE: Microsoft Windows 2000 only supports FAT32 partitions up to a size of 32 GB.
<LeeJunFan> XP as well
<LeeJunFan> of course
<Jucato> yes, but file sizes in FAT32 are limited to 4GB afaik
<farkr> 2gb i think
<LeeJunFan> yeah, 2
<zeekstarr> what can I do to allow bigger file sizes. i can't download dvd isos right now
<Dasnipa`> farkr, i dont think thats quite accurate in the article
<Jucato> oh there, 2GB :)
<farkr> anyways my question was is making multiple 32gb fat32 partitions the best solution so i can still read/write my data from win2k?
<x86> why not use ntfs and some open source NTFS linux drivers?
<LeeJunFan> zeekstarr: use a different filesystem.
<farkr> x86 too dangerous
<Chousuke> iirc there is an ext2 driver for win2k
<farkr> since i have no other way to backup
<farkr> those are only good for read only, not writing, they corrupt things
<x86> yeah there are ext2 and ext3 drivers for windows :)
<zeekstarr> LeeJunFan: Yea I knew that much, but I need a fat32 so I can dual boot XP and Kubuntu and share my 250gig hd between them
<farkr> those things corrupted me is the reason im lookin for a fat32 solution right now ;0
<Dasnipa`> farkr, yes i found it. actually the most recent version of fat32 supports 8 TB while yes the max filesize is still 4 gigs
<zeekstarr> is that a setting that perhaps could be changed in partition magic (boot up)?
<LeeJunFan> zeekstarr: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<zeekstarr> I've already got gigs upon gigs of files ont his fat32
<LeeJunFan> zeekstarr: don't know what to tell you FAT32 isn't going to hold dvd iso's. You could possibly use windows XP to convert Fat32 to ntfs and use a fuse base ntfs fs driver which allows r/w for the linux use.
<LeeJunFan> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LeeJunFan> I don't know how unsafe it is - I've used it a bit w/o any problems.
<JosefK> is there any way to have the bookmarks toolbar only show in the Web View profile of konqueror?
<TheDebugger> How about ntfs-3g?
<Jucato> JosefK: unfortunately, no
<JosefK> Jucato: alas, this seems like a serious flaw.  I'll check to see if I can hack it into the config files by hand
<Jucato> JosefK: good luck. but afaik, no amount of config hacking answers that
<Jucato> it's really in the code. a *gasp* limitation of Konqueror
<JosefK> crikey :/
<silya> Hi all! There is many mistakes in russian translation in kubuntu 6.10 :/ Who coordiantes it?
<K`zan> Silya if you know Russian, get involved and help fix it!
<daveyarusso> I have an odd disk issue.  I had two partitions, deleted one (using GParted on an Ubuntu Live CD), and then grew the first into the space.  Now, I seem to have an 11 GB _partition_, but only a 5.4 GB filesystem (same as it had before on the first).  How do I fix it?
<hassan2a> hello
<hassan2a> who playing to enemy territory ?
<JosefK> no dice with the config files, there are keys for Hidden etc. for each of the toolbars, but konqueror just ignores them
<JosefK> it must be stored somewhere else, but wherever it is isn't in .kde/share/apps/konqueror
<lupine_85> daveyarusso: run resize2fs on it?
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: Works for ext3 as well as ext2 presumably?
<lupine_85> you can do online resizing into a larger partition, so you don't need to be in a live cd to do so
<lupine_85> yeah, works fine
<nixternal> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato or DBO
<lupine_85> just sudo resize2fs devicefile
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> .opme
<fdoving> hm?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lupine_85> ...?
<gnomefreak> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ?
<fdoving> wrong chan i belive..
<Jucato> ??
<nixternal> wrong window ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> haha
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<nixternal> shhh
* daveyarusso thinks he hit wrong chan :P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<lupine_85> lol
<gnomefreak> it was taken care of in #ubuntu
<nixternal> back to the meeting
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> :P
<lupine_85> thought I'd been caught sekeretly selling Windows Vista there ;)
<Jucato> JosefK: I've been telling you, it's not possible. but feel free to dig around if you still want to
<LjL> hey
<LjL> wrong window but... *nobody was affected*?`that's a first
<klerfayt> I got problems with monitor turning blank after some minutes then I'm away - what could be the cause?
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: I'll give it a try.  Thanks.
<lupine_85> np, I do it a lot with my LM partitions :)
<JosefK> Jucato: heh, I'm nothing if not persistent
<lupine_85> erm, LVM
<Jucato> good luck
<JosefK> Jucato: nice to see the rush of people with ideas in #kde too...
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: Tony may find you for LVM help sometime... ;)
* lupine_85 hides
<lupine_85> seriously, I hacked through it
<lupine_85> now it's working, it's incredibly cool though
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: You sure it doesn't need to be a live CD?  I got "/dev/hdc3 is mounted; can't resize a mounted filesystem!"
<lupine_85> strange. dapper or edgy?
<daveyarusso> Dapper
<K`zan> brb
<lupine_85> hmm. the older kernel might not have support for on-line resizing built in :/
<lupine_85> worked fine on edgy
<lupine_85> sorry, I just assume everyone's on edgy ;)
<lupine_85> LTS--
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: Aaah.  That seems likely.  Well, we can get resize2fs on the live CD anyway.
<hassan2a> anyone playing to enemy territory ?
<lupine_85> hassan2a: not right now...
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: Is the package name for that the same as the command (if you know offhand)?
<lupine_85> it's hard to play ET and use IRC at the same time :p
<hassan2a> erf
* lupine_85 -S es it
<hassan2a> isn't hard ^^
<lupine_85> t'isn't easy ^^ desu
<lupine_85> daveyarusso: e2fsprogs: /sbin/resize2fs
<daveyarusso> lupine_85: Great.  Thanks.
<fxr> hi ve tried about a thousand howtos' to get fglrx working with my radeon 9200se i keep killing X
<fxr> its really starting to frustrate me
<fxr> can anyone offer any ideas where i might be going wrong?
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fxr> ***The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 8500.***
<fxr> does that mean my 9200 is supported, its not totally clear
<desync> i've given up on fglrx with my x1300
<lupine_85> fxr: it probably means it isn't
<foob> when i type "sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1/ -o umask=0007" i get: "Use the force option to work a mounted filesystem. Mount failed." What should I do?
#kubuntu 2007-01-09
<nikola_> hi
<nikola_> whats a good DVD player for kubuntu?
<lascar> xine
<lascar> and hello nikola
<nikola_> xine?
<foob> vlc
<nikola_> i have vlc
<nikola_> but it cant play DVDs as a whole.....
<lascar> think of xine as the vlc for linux.  kinda
<lascar> yes, they both can
<nikola_> like, can it?
<nikola_> hmm
<nikola_> i know vlc plays vobs
<lascar> and whole dvds
<nikola_> how do i tell it to play a DVD?
<lascar> open
<lascar> then dvd
<nikola_> menus, subtitles and all
<nikola_> ok
<nikola_> :)
<lascar> and specify the device node
<lascar> dev/<dvdplayer_node>
<lascar> typically hdd
<lupine_85> mplayer++ for DVD playing
<lascar> but for xine, nikola_
<lascar> it's automatic
<lascar> just run it and hit the dvd button
<nikola_> haha
<nikola_> kewl
<lascar> working?
<nikola_> tgus worx :P
<nikola_> yu[
<nikola_> yup
<nikola_> now, whats a good ftp program?
<lascar> konqueror of course ;)
<nikola_> its an ftp program?
<lascar> but of course
<lascar> and a lot of other things, thanks to kio slaves
<foob> the unix philosophy is that programs should do one thing and do it well. konq is nice but there are better ftp clients;0
<lupine_85> kioslaves ++
<lupine_85> they turn kate into pure win
<lascar> ?
<maddog39> yoo
<lupine_85> lascar: direct editing of html/php/etc on remote servers
<lupine_85> it's converted more than one friend of mine to linux :D
<Chousuke> the "one tool for one job" is kind of funny nowadays.
<Chousuke> I see things like konqueror as a single tool that integrates multiple tools (kioslaves, for example) into one powerful suite.
<Chousuke> so you still basically have the separate tools doing their job. they're just presented to you through something that appears to be one tool doing many things. :)
<lupine_85> Chousuke: it's still the UNIX way :)
<lupine_85> you just don't notice it
<Chousuke> yeah.
<Chousuke> sometimes it isn't as nice as I say it is though.
<Chousuke> but I like that kind of modularity
<soulrider> hi everyone :)
<Chousuke> the "tools" don't have to be usable by themselves anymore. they can be part of something bigger.
<lascar> ah.
<lascar> agreed.
<lascar> and on that pleasant note
<lascar> g'night everyone
<mike_> hi every one
<mike_> i am trying to get my broadcom bcm4306 wireless card to work under edgy and am having very limited success
<mike_> can anyone give some help
<mike_> is anyone alive in herre
<mike_> here
<crusty> hello! iv got problem with adept........cant install or remove program!...cant wirk this out......any help?
<soulrider> crusty: youre running it as root right?
<crusty> yes
<soulrider> when you open it, does it prompt for the password ?
<crusty> yes
<soulrider> try this:
<soulrider> !adeptfix | crusty
<ubotu> crusty: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> mike_: did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<crusty> thank i will
<b0nn> Hi all, Im trying to get svideo out working on my laptop/kubuntu, and I really dont know where to start, any pointers tips or urls I could follow?
<mike_> i had tried the ndis wrapper i am about to start on the fwcutter
<mike_> but i have tried that before and failed but not from that doc
<foob> im trying to use fuse but when i type "sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1/ -o umask=0007" i get: "Use the force option to work a mounted filesystem. Mount failed." What should I do? is this just because /media/hda1 is already mounted read-only by fstab?
<mike_> i had found a lot of docs and most seemed to be incomplete
<mike_> thank you fdoving
<Minataku> foob: Perhaps the device is already mounted
<Minataku> Type "df" to verify
<foob> Minataku:  it is, doees that mean it's safe to start writing to ntfs?
<foob> its mounted read only like i said tho
<Minataku> Really it's NEVER save to write to NTFS
<foob> i need to make it mounted for write
<foob> i know but you know what i mean ;
<mike_> dont use NTFS then
<Minataku> And if it's mounted r/o then you need to unmount it first
<Minataku> Then remount it
<foob> k
<fdoving> you're welcome mike_, hope it works for you. Knetworkmanager does not work for me, I recommend kwlan.
<Minataku> [18:38:18]  Minataku Really it's NEVER save to write to NTFS << That's from within Windows as well ;D XD
<mike_> cool thanks are you using the fwcutter or ndiswrapper
<foob> do i type umount /dev/hda1 or umount /media/hda1, to unmount it?
<lupine_85> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lupine_85> make a backup
<Minataku> foob: Rither
<Minataku> *Either
<foob> linux rules
<foob> just wish i could rule linux
<Minataku> foob: Indeed
<Minataku> foob: Keep learning, you will soon
<Minataku> You made the hardest step already, after all
<mike_> that is true Minataku
<foob> unmounting/remounting worked, thanks
<foob> Minataku:  that's true ;0
<foob> im good with most user commands, just need to learn /sbin stuff
<foob> where good = terrible
<mike_> that is where all your main commands for the system are stored
<Minataku> Yeah, that's where the dangerous stuff lives
<foob> the fun stuff :)
<Minataku> lol
<foob> stuff that you can use to admin the system from one command line and not have to reboot, unlike windows admining :|
<Minataku> I was thinking the other day, "Some things are really dangerous for unskilled users"
<mike_> foob check this http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/commands/linux_crfilest.html
<Minataku> Then I realized "It's dangerous no matter how skilled you are"
<Minataku> What changes is the amount of respect for the dangerous capabilities
<mike_> good call
<crusty> UBOTU this is what i get from konsole.........Iv got some dependency problem leaving configuration........Errors were encountered while processing:libxine-extracodecs
<dwidmann> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crusty> soulrider how do i run adept fix?
<mike_> !adeptfix | crusty
<ubotu> crusty: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mike_> you get that crusty
<crusty> ubotu iv done that .......but konsole come out with this.....dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libxine-extracodecs:
<Jucato> crusty: ubotu is a bot
<foob> i did what it says on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse but when i try to write to my ntfs partition (using "sudo cp bla.txt /media/hda1' it says 'permission denied' any ideas?
<crusty> me too!
<mike_> because any writing that you need to do to ntf should never be done from Linux this can damage the file system
<mike_> all means of writing to ntfs from linux are not stable
<mike_> i would not do it if you like having your data
<foob> well it was my last chance to save my data, i dont care if it possibly messes up windows
<foob> im doing it BECAUSE i like my data!
<foob> i have no other way to get my data from ext3 to windows so i can repartition smarter and reinstall windows
<mike_> well you run a high risk of osing it
<Minataku> foob: Get a backup drive or something and copy it over
<foob> otehr than buying a usb harddrive that i cant afford
<mike_> losing it if writing from linux to ntfs
<Minataku> Which only requires read access
<foob> and why does fuse and ntfs-g website say they're pretty safe
<crusty> mike-  how do i run adeptfix???
<dwidmann> foob, do you have another computer around, or a friends computer you could use to copy t he data to?
<foob> dwidmann: come on, you think i havent thought of that, seriouslY? :P
<Minataku> foob: They are pretty safe, but Microsoft keeps screwing with NTFS and I'm thinking there might be traps in it
<fdoving> nite all.
<dwidmann> foob, never know
* intelikey <ponders>  hmmm, so the land owner gets paid $150.oo for 1,000,000 ft^3 of natural gas.      that sounds like somebody is getting rich but it sure aint the land owner.
<foob> i hate microsoft :(
<Minataku> Remember, Microsoft hates everything that takes money they don't deserve out of their pockets
<foob> bill gates is friends with warren buffet, you'd think they'd have more integrity by now
<Minataku> Bill Gates doesn't control MS anymore
<foob> oh yeah, nm :P
<foob> figures
<foob> gotta keep it evil
<Minataku> That's obvious in that Bill Gates hates DRM and says it should be bypassed/not used
<dwidmann> Bill gates doesn't bother me. Steve Ballmer does.
<Minataku> So clearly he has absolutely no authority whatsoever
<mike_> yea Ballmer is the spawn of satan
<foob> whats annoying is avid windows users defend microsoft and say they're not evil. i dont get that, even employees of ms say they're evil, especially ex-employees like joel splosky
<Minataku> dwidmann: Anybody NOT bothered by Steve Ballsack is either crazy or getting paid by him
<foob> exactly
<dwidmann> more than likely the latter
<Minataku> No offense to anyone intended in case that matches anyone
<foob> ballsack heh
<intelikey> Minataku bill is right about that.  DRM is evil     TC = 666
<Minataku> intelikey: Indeed
<foob> drm is the reason i switched to ubuntu instead of considering vista
<Minataku> "Trusted Computing: Because we refuse to trust any of our "customers"."
<foob> and now i see a ton more reasons to have made that choice, so the drm helped me get to linux, thus it had a good side ;0
<Minataku> Linux makes the TPM chip obey the user, not the corporations
<foob> reminds me of aol, how they'll rat out any user to any company that asks
<intelikey> Minataku exactly,  but more than that.    "Trusted Computing: Because you can trust us to control every thing you do"
<foob> paying for that kind of disservice is crazy
<foob> os x and linux are the future
<Minataku> foob: Or how Yahoo and Microsoft bent over and turned over their archive of search queries without the slightest bit of a fight
<foob> ms will fall
<Minataku> foob: NO
<Minataku> OSX IS WORSE
<foob> nah
<Minataku> Apple is 10x more evil than MS
<foob> apple at least tries
<Minataku> foob: Intel Macs + OSX? _TOTALLY_ TPM'd
<dwidmann> I don't know, they both like the idea of lining their pockets with gold.
<foob> i could be wrong, i dont even know what tpm means ;0
<BombTron> is there a good Virtual Machine piece of software for Kubuntu
<foob> at least apple makes quality stuff
<kubuntero> dwidmann: politicians and leprachauns ?
<Minataku> I'm almost positive that the ONLY reason Apple switched to Intel was to force people into buying Macs built around TCPA
<dwidmann> and doing anything and everything they deem necessary to pull it off ...
<dwidmann> and lawyers?
<foob> BombTron:  vmware, qemu
<Jucato> BombTron: vmware-player ?
<Minataku> ALL Intel Macs have a TPM chip
<foob> vmware-server
<kubuntero> BombTron: try Qemu vmware Xen and soon KVM
<BombTron> like windows houser
<Minataku> And OSX depends on it to function
<dwidmann> vmware-server :)
<foob> player doesnt let you create vm's, only use existing ones
<Jucato> but there's easyvmx for creating quick vm's
<kubuntero> foob: Do you have to buy vmware server?
<BombTron> I'm finding I need some windows software and wine is not doing shit
<Jucato> kubuntero: no
<foob> the ONLY thing i dont like about linux is how it doesnt support new hardware
<BombTron> I have no VM stuff at all
<kubuntero> Cool :)
<Jucato> vmware server isn't available in the repos, but it's free
<Minataku> foob: Same issue
<kubuntero> foob: Please say it correctly
<kubuntero> new hardware does not support linux
<foob> ?
<Minataku> Blame capitalism and "protecting intellectual property"
<foob> oh ;0 well yeah
<foob> i do
<foob> i know its not linux's fault
<foob> for the most part, though um
<Minataku> Companies won't tell anyone a thing about their hardware anymore
<kubuntero> Hooray patents :)
<foob> i think too many developers are busy working on stupid gui front ends to everything (probably to gain fame?) when they could be working on drivers and other more important stuff, just my opinion though
<BombTron> thanks so vmware server is the place to start?
<foob> i dont need yet another mpg-123 front end
<BombTron> my google searching
<foob> BombTron:  i like it. havent tried qemu though
<Minataku> foob: The problem is that nothing is known about the hardware because "it's protected intellectual property" and/or "it'll be used to circumvent DRM and steal intellectual property"
<BombTron> foob: ok thanks
<Minataku> The second one is going to be the future of video cards
<dwidmann> These "stupid gui frontends" happen to attract users, attracting users = attracting developers, so I don't think there's a reason to complain there foob
<Jucato> foob: hardware compatibility usually depends on the kernel level, not on the userspace level
<foob> luckily more and more reverse engineers are workin for linux now and not just cracking windows software anymore
<Minataku> And IIRC the DMCA includes an exception to allow reverse engineering for interoperability purposes
<foob> dwidmann: you could be right, i just think it gets out of hand
<BombTron> foob: isn't it that windows sacrifices everything for compatablility including resources load and securtity
<kubuntero> Minataku: For now the new amendment removes that
<foob> BombTron: yeah
<dwidmann> new ammendment?
<BombTron> windows is compatable and nothing else good really
<Minataku> kubuntero: What's this "new amendment" bullexcrement
<kubuntero> Wonders when a O-T is gonna be thrown :)
<BombTron> the load it runs is horribly
<BombTron> horrible
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BombTron> ouch
<intelikey> <dwidmann> These "stupid gui frontends" happen to attract users, ?????  really ?
<BombTron> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kubuntero> They aer trying to "repass" DMCa with a more restricted law I forget what the acronym is now but it's basically DMCA
<Minataku> kubuntero: It better fail, though with Bush we all know how that's going to go
<foob> shutdown -topic now
<nikola_> HOW DO I GET WIFI TO WORK?
<BombTron> sudo make topic ?
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dwidmann> intelikey, to some extent, anyway.
<foob> mknod
<BombTron> sorry I don't know make command well
<Minataku> Our only hope is that the dems support the new DMCA, that way Bush will throw it away
<Minataku> lol
<kubuntero> hi nikola_
<kubuntero>  :)
<nikola_> haha
<nikola_> thx
<nikola_> :P
<nikola_> i will read that
<Jucato> nikola_: next time, try not to shout :)
<nikola_> and then if i have more questions, ill ask :P
<BombTron> DMCA?
<nikola_> sry :P
<Minataku> As long as it fails, if not then everyone is screwed and computing as we know it will be over
<foob> digital management copyright act or whatever
<kubuntero> in the support of getting support can I import a .pst?
<BombTron> ah
<foob> i forget what m means
<intelikey> dwidmann hmmm  if you say so.  i thought    well never mind what i thought.
<dwidmann> the US gov has gone from bad to worse over the last 6 years :\
<foob> probably media
<Minataku> Computers will turn black-box and suicide themselves if opened
<BombTron> well we don't make anything but intelectual property in the USA
<kubuntero> legally
<intelikey> kubuntero what's a pst ?
<revolution27> just popped in to say i hate drm too
<hassan2a> salut
<foob> you guys might wanna join #kubuntu-offtopic before you get banned though :P this is a good convo
<kubuntero> intelikey: Outlook address Book/mail format
<BombTron> !banned
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<kubuntero> When you export from outlook it comes out as pst
<intelikey> kubuntero export it as csa and you can.
<Minataku> As if changing the venue will get more questions answered
<nikola_> i have an airport card, would that be an aiport extreme card?
<Minataku> Instead of being here not answering questions, we'll be THERE not answering questions
<Minataku> XD
<kubuntero> intelikey: Ah and suppose the issue at hand is that I can't get outlook to open?
<intelikey> csa ?    comma seperated plain text      what ever it is.
<malik_> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kubuntero> nikola_: When did you get it?
<Minataku> But I do apologize for going off-topic
<Minataku> Sorry
<nikola_> last year
<nikola_> iMac G5, last PPC model
<hassan2a> nikola_:
<hassan2a> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kubuntero> It's airport extreme
<nikola_> mmk
<intelikey> kubuntero you can try mozilla it might import it.
<kubuntero> Hmm interesting
<kubuntero> intelikey: By which you mean thunderbird?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> or plain mozilla-mailnews
<intelikey> either one.
<kubuntero> Well the hard drive just disappeared again I'll have to reboot
<intelikey> !enter | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* kubuntero dies laughing
<kubuntero> intelikey: You are a good man
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> by what standard ?
<kubuntero> Here take my advice. I'm not using it!
<hassan2a> !enter | hassan2a
<ubotu> hassan2a: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kubuntero> By that standard ^^
<intelikey> it's all in what you compare me to i guess.
<hassan2a> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<kubuntero> That might be dangerous....
<malik_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hassan2a> !colpast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about colpast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hassan2a> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hassan2a> !wiki ati
<Jucato> !botabuse | hassan2a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> hassan2a: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hassan2a> !botabuse | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<intelikey> !botabuse | ubotu jucato beet me to it.
<ubotu> ubotu jucato beet me to it.: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<hassan2a> ++
<Jucato> hassan2a: please stop playing with the bot
<hassan2a> what ? why ? when ? where ?
<intelikey> hassan2a being banned from a channel is not really a status symbol ya know.
<Jucato> he left... :)
<nikola_> whats x86?
<nikola_> i take it its not what i use?
<intelikey> i saw it.
<Jucato> 386, 486, 586, 686 architectures
<Jucato> aslo includes k6 and k7  for AMD
<intelikey> nikola_ short hand for 80?86 processor family
<nikola_> aka, not a ppc processor?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> aka not ppc not 64-bit
<nikola_> that helps :P
<intelikey> actualy no.  k6-7 is x86 compatable  not really included in the familey tho
<hatta> how do I stop my screen from blanking?
<BombTron> !tofu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tofu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hatta> I've turned off the screensaver
<hatta> I have a metronome app I want to be able to see as well as hear
<intelikey> hatta probably a bios  (power management) setting.
<hatta> but after 5 mins or so the screen just shuts off
<hatta> well it blanks, not shuts off
<BombTron> !gcc-3.4
<hatta> hm
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.6-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 4524 kB
<intelikey> BombTron compiling ?
<BombTron> is gcc-3.4 kde or gnome or neither
<BombTron> vmware server
<Jucato> it's for everything
<intelikey> !b-e | BombTron
<ubotu> BombTron: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BombTron> but could only find a tutorial for ubuntu
<nikola_> ok, i need some help
<intelikey> see the link                           ^
<nikola_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy/
<nikola_> i am there
<nikola_> i am looking through the readme part
<nikola_> and um
<nikola_> ya......
<nikola_> System/Library/Extensions/AppleAirPort2.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleAirPort2
<nikola_> i need to extract that?
<nikola_> or something?
<malik_> hi there my lyrics script is causing the freeze n then sometimes crash of amarok.........also 1.4.4 is alot slower than 1.4.3 on edgy kubuntu kde 3.5.5..............any i deas.......error report is as http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/885/
<mfproroc> nikola_: are you on ppc or x86
<nikola_> ppc
<coreymon77> guys
<BombTron> !xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<coreymon77> some guy told me to type sudo rm -rf / into a konsole window, and now it says its deleting stuff that looks important
<mfproroc> nikola_: i have had issues with the latest apple drivers - hold on a sec - im looking for the link to use
<intelikey> coreymon77 did you actually do that ?
<coreymon77> yup
<sonicGB> coreymon77: make it stop, now. hit ctrl-c
<coreymon77> its not working
<intelikey> coreymon77 heh  ok.   well the guy intened that to remove everything on the whole computer
<coreymon77> ctrl+c isnt working
<fdoving> coreymon77: pull the plug.
<adaptr> looks like he succeeded - re-install time :)
<adaptr> too late, mates
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> thats what it does
<sonicGB> power down coreymon77, then go look for your install disks
<coreymon77> its a laptop
<kubuntero> coreymon77: Kill the konsole
<intelikey> yep he'll have to reinstall everything.
<coreymon77> pulling the plug wont do anything
<sonicGB> coreymon77: hold the power button down for six or more seconds, it will die
<fdoving> coreymon77: remove the battery or whatever.. make it stop, if you have anything you want to see again on it.
<Juno> Does the 64-bit Kubuntu run just as well as the i386 will?
<intelikey> me considers mentioning   alt+SysRQ+U
<coreymon77> you guys are so gullible
<nikola_> how do i use fwcutter to extract firmware parts? aka, this: System/Library/Extensions/AppleAirPort2.kext/Contents/MacOS/AppleAirPort2
* fdoving goes to bed.
<kubuntero> coreymon77: And put that guy on /ignore
<dwidmann> 64-bit kubuntu runs fine
<adaptr> coreymon77: I think you meant "serious" there
<nikola_> and then how do i know which one to extract?
<coreymon77> ive been in this channel for close to a year
<coreymon77> and been using linux for close to 6
<coreymon77> o know what the command does
<kubuntero> nikola_: That's from you Mac hard drive?
<fdoving> coreymon77: so why do you ask?
<sonicGB> no coreymon77, it was pretty obvious right from the outset that you were trolling. "rm -rf" doesn't report as it removes stuff
<coreymon77> i was joking around
<Commander-Crowe> whats a good tut on installing XGL/compiz/beryl?
<adaptr> coreymon77: and this was you most useful contribution to date , I take it ?
<adaptr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<coreymon77> nope
<sonicGB> coreymon77: but if I could get you to power your machine down, then I could let the others know that you were a troll without you seeing it.
<kubuntero> sonicGB: sudo doesn't
<fdoving> coreymon77: we don't joke around. joking around is what #kubuntu-offtopic is for.
<adaptr> Commander-Crowe: ^^ that one
<intelikey> coreymon77 you could do that command and then look at what all it doesn't actually remove.  believe it or not  sudo rm -fr /   will actually leave a lot of files on the hd
<coreymon77> i help people with wireless problems alot
<kubuntero> intelikey: once it hits the rm command :)
<fdoving> coreymon77: even smart people can do stupid things. taxi driver can crash too. and so on..
<coreymon77> so i actually do help and contribute to the channel
* kubuntero goes hunting for a hammer and a screwdriver
<sonicGB> is the rm command an actual command? I thought it was a shell command
<kubuntero> coreymon77: help nikola_
<coreymon77> whats the matter?
<intelikey> kubuntero why would that matter ?   it will be in ram...    but yeah it does remove something that stops it.   i'm not sure what.
<mfproroc> nikola_: http://drinus.net/airport/wl_apsta.o
<coreymon77> nikola_:
<LjL> !find bin/rm
<coreymon77> whats the problem
<ubotu> File bin/rm found in coreutils
<LjL> sonicGB: actual command
<nikola_> airport
<fdoving> nikola_: run the script /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<nikola_> wifi
<mfproroc> nikola_: that is the best file to extract the firmware from currently
<sonicGB> LjL: cool
<nikola_> mmk
<gekko> hello
<nikola_> mv: cannot move `bcm43xx_initval01.fw' to `/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_initval01.fw': Permission denied
<nikola_> should i sudo it?
<coreymon77> sorry, airport is outside of my knowledge
<mfproroc> nikola_: download the file then run /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh /path_to_download_wl_apsta.o
<fdoving> nikola_: yes. sudo.
<nikola_> well
<hatta> so my screen is blanking even though I've turned the screensaver off
<nikola_> i did that much
<hatta> I see an x logo so it's not a bios powersaving issue
<nikola_> *****: Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw".
<nikola_> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<nikola_> *****: Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<nikola_> *****: But this can be added in the future...
<hatta> how do I disable it?
<nikola_> that doesnt matter right?
<nikola_> wow, thats ugly
<nikola_> now what?
<intelikey> hatta linux supports power management also   did you check those settings
<hatta> intelikey, how?
<MidMark> hatta: I've the same identical problem
<hatta> MidMark, have you any clues?
<intelikey> kmeny system something i would think
<MidMark> hatta: and I think that was a dapper kde 3.5.3 or .4 that broke some configuration
<malik_> !CVS
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<MidMark> hatta: or your kde is a clean 3.5.5 Edgy?
<hatta> I dunno, how do I check?
<MidMark> hatta: who installed the system?
<hatta> I installed edgy, but I added some repositories
<MidMark> edgy in a formatte disk? Or a dapper upgrade?
<dwidmann> a clean install = you used the disk for that version to install = you used an edgy install disk
<hatta> clean install
<MidMark> so I don't know why...
<MidMark> probably a xorg.conf line that born in my file
<MidMark> as for now I haven't screensaver, only the X
<MidMark> that I hate
<hatta> hmm, this might be it: http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<j0b> hello
<hatta> I'm gonna try xset s 0 and see how that works
<nikola_> i did that mcuh
<nikola_> much*
<nikola_> now what?
<MidMark> hatta: let me know if it works
<MidMark> I like to have my screensaver again
<nikola_> i ran /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh /path_to_download_wl_apsta.o
<nikola_> now what?
<nikola_> ....... how do i ask these questions over until someone heres me, without being annoying? :P
<nikola_> sry
<MidMark> nikola_: what you have to do?
<nikola_> im in the middle or trying to get airport to work
<nikola_> i downloaded a thingy
<nikola_> and i extracted a thingy
<nikola_> firmware for the wireless card i think it was
<nikola_> the last thing i did
<nikola_> im not sure what i should do now
<MidMark> now is ready to be used
<nikola_> ?
<nikola_> really?
<MidMark> if you have driver and firmware then yes
<nikola_> how would i use it?
<MidMark> install knetworkmanager
<nikola_> the wireless assistant still doesnt pick up any courses
<MidMark> and try to configure it or with wassistant
<MidMark> try to reboot eventually
<bonbonthejon> try knetworkmanager
<MidMark> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 213 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<nikola_> im dloadin it
<nikola_> how do i get it to install things without needing the disc?
<MidMark> remove dvd from repo
<MidMark> and it will download everythings from internet
<nikola_> how do i do that?
<MidMark> manage repo
<nikola_> *feels like a n00b*
<nikola_> mmk
<denisel> hi im a windows refugee i am trying to get yahoo games to work i have loaded java but i cant get it to work help please
<dwidmann> or better yet, make an iso of the dvd with k3b, then loopback mount the iso, and alter the fstab and sources.list to suit
<MidMark> with adept and disable it (right click)
<nikola_> do i have a program that will make an iso of it?
<dwidmann> k3b
<intelikey> wow that's odd.  there is only one line (on screen) differance in   "dd if=/dev/sda count=1 | hd" and "dd if=/dev/sda count=2 | hd"   count=2 adds "00000200  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  |................| *"    ?
<intelikey> !java | denisel
<ubotu> denisel: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> maybe that will help ^
<denisel> ok i clicked on the link
<nikola_> i told the app to open
<nikola_> but all it did was add an ethernet icon in the bar
<nikola_> nothing else
<denisel> ok a window is up
<hanso> i've figured out that I can gain write support on my ntfs filesystem. but what is the best solution?
<nikola_> nope
<nikola_> knetworkmanager doesnt find any wireless sources
<intelikey> hanso best solution is to not use ntfs and linux togather
<nikola_> and i know there are at least 5 pickupale form my computer
<intelikey> hanso did you mean second/third best ?
<hatta> MidMark, no such luck :/
<nikola_> ..............
<intelikey> !ntfs | hanso
<ubotu> hanso: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<nikola_> can i like, search to see if linux is working with my airport card yet?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | hanso
<ubotu> hanso: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nikola_> hi..................
<intelikey> !fuse | hanso
<ubotu> hanso: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<denisel> ok i have the java window up
<denisel> ubunto it says
<hanso> intelikey: is it true that the vfat filessystem can not hold files bigger than 4 GB?
<nikola_> *waits till ppl are not busy and can help me*
<MidMark> hatta: damn, now I've seen that I had composite enabled for xgl, tried to disable, next reboot I will se
<intelikey> hanso yeah  not without some trick riding it can't
<intelikey> hanso what do you have bigger than 4g that you will need read/write access to ?
<tamacracker_> Hey guys
<intelikey> wb tamacracker_
<tamacracker_> my username on this is supposed to be tamacracker without the _ at the end
<tamacracker_> and i forgot how to prove that im the real tamacracker >.> if that makes any sense
<denisel> im in the wiki tab
<intelikey> tamacracker_ /msg nickserv help
<tamacracker_> i already registered my username
<tamacracker_> ok
<nikola_> can sumone help me finish getting airport to work? :(
<tamacracker_> I keep gettin: -NickServ- The nickname [tamacracker_]  is not registered
<tamacracker_> i dont wanna be tamacracker_
<tamacracker_> i want my old user name>.>
<intelikey> no you need to /msg nickserv help recover     and help something else...  use venella help   to see the commands.
<stdin> tamacracker_: use '/nick tamacracker' ro change back to tamacracker
<stdin> then you can identify
<tamacracker_> ok :D
<intelikey> stdin assuming that it's not ocupied
<denisel> im trying to get Java to run im not that good with computers my brother told me to say im a windows refugee
<intelikey> occupied
<tamacracker_> [19:58]  [Nick]  Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<intelikey> see.   now read the help messages.
<stdin> ok, tamacracker_ use '/msg NickServ RECOVER tamacracker <password>'  first
<james> hi
<denisel> hi
<james> whats up
<bobleny> I have a security question. I had to mount my linux hard drive from the live cd to fix a couple things. While I was there, I noticed I had accsess to my user folder. Why is this? What if I don't want anyone to be able to access that folder without a password under ANY circumstances? Is this a bad idea?
<zeekstarr> My Memory-[617/1945M [||||||||||] -[modified] 
<tamacracker_> [20:01]  [Notice]  -NickServ- The nickname [Tamacracker]  is not being enforced ?
<zeekstarr> wrong window
<zeekstarr> sorry
<tamacracker_> what is that supposed to mean?
<tamacracker_> do I need to relog on?
<denisel> im in a page that says ubuntu im trying to get Java to work help
<intelikey> bobleny ubuntu defaults to world readable $HOME    you can chmod it to 700 if you like
<denisel> i tried reboting
<nikola_> Hi
<nikola_> i got kwifimanager
<nikola_> and it tells me some things
<stdin> tamacracker_:try '/nick tamacracker' now
<nikola_> though, i dont know if its useful at al
<nikola_> l
<nikola_> its going to take forever to get wifi to work -_-
<Tamacracker> jesus christ
<bubu1uk> where?
<bobleny> intelikey, could you please explain what you mean?
<bubu1uk> :p
<excitatory> so kaffeine is suddenly not launching..  not from katapult, not from the run dialog, and when i run it from the terminal it immediately returns to the prompt.. no message, no error.
<Tamacracker> finally
<Tamacracker> woohoo
<bubu1uk> excitatory: check if there is no kaffeine process running.
<Tamacracker> now how do i make sure the nickserv remembers it's me permanently?
<bubu1uk> excitatory: had same problem. had to kill kaffeine. then worked
<excitatory> bubu1uk: yea.. fixed it, thanks
<intelikey> bobleny when you start playing with chmod let me caution you  dirs have to be executable to access them and readable to "see" what is in them     so an octal of 700 is user only access.      i.e. sudo chmod 700 /home/<username>
<bubu1uk> excitatory: ur welcome
<stdin> Tamacracker: it won't, it's a security feature, you either have to identify every time, or set your client to do it for you automatically
<Tamacracker> how do set it to auto?
<bobleny> intelikey, but what exactly is "chmod" stuff...
<stdin> Tamacracker: what client are you using ?
<dwidmann> chmod = change permissions
<stdin> bobleny: chmod = change mode (permissions)
<Tamacracker> Konversation >.>
<Jucato> Tamacracker: in Konversation, press F2 -> Edit -> Identity -> Edit -> Service: NickServ, Password <password>
<Tamacracker> nice
<kubuntero> nikola_: How are you now?
<kubuntero> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<coreymon77> lol!
<Tamacracker> Service should be called NickServ?
<dwidmann> cracks me up every time :D
<stdin> Tamacracker: yes
<Tamacracker> LOL Ubotu.
<Tamacracker> thanks :P
<Eruantalon> bobleny: When accessing the drives from a livecd all the chmod doesn't matter at all. If you want it to be securer you have to encrypt yuor data. Trucrypt can be used for that
<intelikey> bobleny permissions are "read write execute" in binarry 1*4 + 1*2 + 1*1 = 7  and listed as  owner group others   so 700 would be you can read write and execute  people in your group can do nothing there and others can do nothing there.   i normally set home to  710  which allows people in my group to access the dir but not snoop around in it.  i.e. they cant see what is there.    this is useful if you have a subdir that yo
<Tamacracker> I have one more question :P
<intelikey> but also if you do that and don't want them anywhere else you should make all other subdirs 700
<Eruantalon> But bear in mind that if you loose your passphrase your data will be lost!
<denisel> ok i just when from windows 98 to linix i can get yahoo games working can somone help i dont know anything about cumputers
<Tamacracker> What USB Wireless Thumb Drive is best supported by Ubuntu's Operating System?
<bg__> are there drivers for usb bluetooth sticks because the Bluetooth OBEX program doesn't detect mine, but when I plug it in and out it gives a msg on desktop it has found it
<dwidmann> denisel: doesn't yahoo games use java?
<Eruantalon> bg__: What stick do you have?
<intelikey> Eruantalon excuse me ?   chmod is chmod on ext#fs
<denisel> yes i cant get the java to wrk
<stdin> denisel: you probably need flash and/or java
<denisel> work
<denisel> how do i get flash
<bg__> Eruantalon: orgear. I bought it today. I can return and get another but they all ways windows and macos only
<Eruantalon> intelikey: Didnt he say that that the problem was that he was able to boot a livecd and access his files without any limitatiuons
<stdin> !flash | denisel
<ubotu> denisel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> Well, if it won't work for you in Konqueror, give Opera or firefox a try.
<dwidmann> I'm almost certain that yahoo games uses java, so focus on it for now I'd say.
<Tamacracker> What's the most compatible wireless usb stick?
<intelikey> Eruantalon no and yes  he mentioned that his home was world readable and didn't like that.   that is ubuntu default.  home dir is world readable
<Tamacracker> for Ubuntu?
<Eruantalon> ok
<Tamacracker> im about to go purchase one.. but i dont want problems installing it.
<dwidmann> denisel: I think you can get Flash 9 beta from the ubuntu backports repository, or you can download it yourself from http://labs.adobe.com
<coreymon77> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<dwidmann> denisel, also, which java are you using, the one that came preinstalled with kubuntu, or sun java?
<denisel> i clicked on all the links i will tak alook
<Eruantalon> "What if I don't want anyone to be able to access that folder without a password under ANY circumstances?" <<-- this is what i responded to
<denisel> the one that came with it and i installed a java
<paul_> hi.......totally new to linux..........ive just loaded this kubuntu and i trying to make a new folder in the VAR ...wont let me..........how do i change permissions???many thanks.........very newbie
<stdin> denisel: the RestrictedFormats link will tell you to get both flash and sun java
<intelikey> Eruantalon yes.  and i was giving a crash course in permissions.
<dwidmann> The only way to securely handle nobody getting in without a password under any circumstances probably involves encryption.
<intelikey> but enough of that.
<Eruantalon> intelikey: ok'
<stdin> paul_: you need to use sudo before and command that needs root access
<stdin> !sdo | paul_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !sudo | paul_
<ubotu> paul_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dwidmann> anything can be bypassed except encryption ... that is.
<paul_> many thanks ill have a play
<paul_> thanks again for your help
<stdin> :)
<intelikey> dwidmann encryption is not perfect either.   specally if it only scrambles the "file allocation table"  :)
<dwidmann> Yes, but it's quite a bit harder to bypass than a user password.
<denisel> ok is it called flash player
<dwidmann> or a bios password, you know, that sort of stuff.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yeah.
<kubuntero> I am Invincible!!
* dwidmann attacks kubuntero's heel
<bonbonthejon> kubuntero: good movie
<bobleny> Well, what is the defference between my user folder and the desktop folder thats in side of it? I noticed that the desktop folder was unaccessable....
<XoteR> Hi, I am using kubuntu for the first time
<kubuntero> paul_: Why do you want a folder in var?
<dwidmann> the desktop folder is where files that appear on your desktop are stored.
<bonbonthejon> hi XoteR
<XoteR> and I wonder how I should to to install it
<bobleny> right
<Tamacracker> can anyone recommend me a Wireless usb stick from a retail store?
<dwidmann> XoteR: with the cd, of course :)
<Tamacracker> like belkin
<XoteR> yeah
<intelikey> bobleny    ls -ld ~ ~/Desktop
<Tamacracker> or linksys
<XoteR> but when I go to install at the deskop it wont take space at any partition
<Eruantalon> wireless? Do you mean bluetooth?
<Eruantalon> XoteR: Are you going to dual boot?
<intelikey> or actually if you are in the livecd you'll have to substitute the actual path in place of ~
<bobleny> But why is the desktop folder password protected and the user folder isnt? Is this what intelikey was talking about with the chdom?
<Tamacracker> not specifically blue tooth
<dwidmann> XoteR: the easiest way is to wipe the whole disk, else, you'll probably have to resize one of the other partitions.
<Tamacracker> i need it for a wireless network
<Tamacracker> so instead of gettin a wireless card
<XoteR> Eruantalon: dual boot? :P
<kubuntero> bobleny: Who owns the Desktop folder?
<intelikey> bobleny exactly
<Tamacracker> i'll just use a usb stick.
<XoteR> use 2 OS yes if that is what you meant
<XoteR> dwidmann: I have alot of things I need. How do I re-size?
<Eruantalon> heh
<bobleny> So, if I use the chmod, then even with the live cd I cant open the user folder with out a password?
<intelikey> no not true.  cause the liveCD doesn't use a password.
<intelikey> if it did it would be true.
<denisel> ok i downloaded flash player will my yahoo games work now
<bg__> Eruantalon:  it was iogear for the brand. bt yes. would you say the drivers from bluz will work, or
<dwidmann> I'd have to try it or take a look or something, I've never actually re-sized a partition to do an install before, XoteR
<Eruantalon> XoteR: That is a good question. When asked during the installation what to do with the harddrive you have to select manual parttioing
<bobleny> Well, when I tried to go to the desktop folder from the live cd, I got a permission error.
<XoteR> I cant install it on the same partition where I have my XP hardrive?
<intelikey> bobleny what you are saying "with or without a password"  actually translates to "with or without root access"   and on the live CD all it takes to be root is type sudo -i
<stdin> bobleny: sort of, however if you were on a live cd, and created a user with the same UID as the user who owns the directory, then you can use the live CD user to access it
<Eruantalon> XoteR: I would guess no
<XoteR> ok
<Eruantalon> not easily anyways
<dwidmann> Speaking of things, does anyone around know how to set up an LVM involving two disks without using the Ubuntu/Debian Alternate install disk. I've never done it before, and I'm thinking about doing so now.
<Eruantalon> There are ways to do everything :-)
<intelikey> !sudo | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<denisel> it says this game cannot be played using your curent settings
<bobleny> Right, I know what sudo is... sudo su!
<XoteR> when I use the manual option it says Filecheck error when I am trying to make a new partrtion
<jarn> Is there a way to use the cp command to JUST copy the contents of a directory, not the directory itself? Like, say I want to move all the contents of a directory out of it and into it's parent directory.
<Eruantalon> hmm XoteR, problem is that i don't know your setup.
<dwidmann> cp directory/* newlocation
<stdin> jarn: ^^
<XoteR> ok
<bobleny> So, your saying that if I was sudo on the live cd, I could have gone into my desktop folder?
<jarn> dwidmann and stdin: Thanks much! I should have thought of that. *smacks forehead*
<stdin> bobleny: yep
<intelikey> bobleny root disreguards all permissions execpt one case. binarry files have to have some +exec bit set.  it doesn't matter who's but some ones   befor root can execute a file  but aside from that root could not care less what the permissions are.
<intelikey> and yes that's what i'm saying.
<bobleny> ok
<dwidmann> Which reminds me of the one thing that I hate, when cp or mv fail because I tried to copy/move too many files at once :\
<farkr> what the heck, i used fuse to copy files over to my ntfs partition and it said 'permission denied' for every file so i rebootin windows thinking it didnt work and yet the files are there and work lol
<farkr> least it worked
<Eruantalon> XoteR: You could have a look at help.ubuntu.com/community . Theres should be lots of documentation about installing
<XoteR> thanks
<bobleny> If I used truecrypt, would Mr. Sudo be able to access the file?
<intelikey> i have a box with / set to 000   users can't cd /* but root cares not at all.   (side note on that box /*/ is set 001 also.   but it takes some getting used to)
<farkr> ah i see, some files didnt make it. does that mean i have to change the file perms on files before i use fuse to copy them to ntfs?
<intelikey> bobleny not easily.
<farkr> i used sudo so i dont see why i wouldnt have perms
<bobleny> Not easily, huh....
<intelikey> but remember you can by accident lock your data so that you can never access it without hacking the password.
<intelikey> bobleny any password can be cracked.  it might take a few years....
<bg__> is there a software updater lik ein the gnome ubuntu version?
<bobleny> Right....
<kubuntero> bg__: adept_updater
<stdin> farkr: default ntfs driver on linux mounts ntfs as read only, there is a read-write driver too, but it can be dangerous , or so I've hared
<intelikey> bg__ yeah  i think there is.
<Eruantalon> bobleny: securitynow.com
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | farkr
<ubotu> farkr: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<farkr> stdin i know thats what i used, fuse
<farkr> i unmounted the readonly default and remounted with fuse so i could write
<intelikey> bg__ ask in #ubuntu
<Eruantalon> sorry http://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm
<farkr> i tried to cp -R a dir to ntfs and it copied half the files but the other half it said 'permission denied'
<stdin> farkr: ahh, didn't know you were using the fuse version :)
<farkr> and im not sure why
<farkr> because i used sudo cp -R
<bobleny> Grrr....
<bobleny> None of my package maneger stuff works.
<bobleny> I tried to open adept thingy and I get an error
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Specificaly http://www.grc.com/securitynow.htm#41 it is all about trucrypt
<Eruantalon> what error?
<XoteR> What happenes if I download things now?
<stdin> bobleny: what's the error?
<bobleny> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Eruantalon> XoteR: in the livecd?
<XoteR> without have kubunyu installed
<XoteR> yeah
<Eruantalon> It will be gone when you reboot
<Eruantalon> unless you save it somewhere permanent
<intelikey> XoteR unless you save it to the hd
<intelikey> yeah that ^
<XoteR> ok
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Well something probably is
<bobleny> It has been doing that for a while too even after a reboot
<Eruantalon> hmm try to find what is hoarding it and kill it
<Eruantalon> ps aux | grep adept
<stdin> bobleny: in konsole try: sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Jucato> !adeptcrashfix | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<stdin> bobleny: then try opening adept (or whatever you use) again
<denisel> ok im on the jave site it says i  have the fallowing java free software and 1.4.2
<XoteR> can I acces my windows harddrive trought kubuntu?
<XoteR> Sry for being annoying
<stdin> XoteR: yes, you can
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<farkr> if all you're doing is viewing then the default ntfs mount should be fine
<XoteR> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<desync> XoteR: i've been using fuse for write access and it's been working fine for me
<sc> exit
<sonichedg> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<farkr> desync do you have any idea what to do about my fuse problem?
<Eruantalon> what is best fuse og ntfs-3g?
<stdin> XoteR: this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sonichedg> farkr: i've just joined. Do you mind repeating the problem?
<denisel> im am getting so cunfused
<desync> let me scroll back a bit
<farkr> ntfs-3g is still in beta
<farkr> sonichedg sure:
<farkr> im using 'fuse' to write to my ntfs parition from my ext3 partition and i tried 'sudo cp -R source-dir/ /media/hda1/dest-dir/' and it copied half the files fine but the other half that didnt copy said 'permission denied.' Any idea why?
<sonichedg> ohhh.... I hate that!
<sonichedg> what user was doing the copying?
<farkr> just me as a normal user doing a sudo
<farkr> on my own home files
<Eruantalon> denisel: What is the problem?
<sonichedg> ok, if you were doing it via sudo, then it was effectively root doing the work...
<farkr> yeah that's what i dont get
<desync> farkr: what is your entry in /etc/fstab for the partition?
<sonichedg> farkr: did you mount the ntfs partition with any specific ownership / umask ?
<denisel> i can play euchre on yahoo i have downloaded java
<bobleny> k, that worked
<farkr> dunno im in windows still
<denisel> im a windows refugee
<farkr> i didnt change my fstab for fuse though. its still the default
<farkr> you think thats the reason?
<farkr> sonichedg yes
<sonichedg> welcome denisel, we like windows refugees :-)
<farkr> i used umask=0007
<denisel> cant
<desync> "/dev/hdb5       /media/win-e    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=000 0 0"
<farkr> dunno what that means though :/
<farkr> thats what the howto said to use though
<Eruantalon> denisel: don't you mean that you can't play the game?
<stdin> farkr: there is a driver for windows to let it read/write to ext2 (and ext3 as ext2)
<desync> that let's me read/write as a normal user, no sudo needed
<denisel> i cant get java to work
<farkr> stdin i know but i cant use it, i corrupted it by writing to my ext3 partition from it :)
<kubuntero> !java | denisel
<ubotu> denisel: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<denisel> yes i cant play my wuchre game
<kubuntero> denisel: Did you do a update alternatives?
<stdin> farkr: just spurting out ideas here :p
<denisel> i dont know what that means
<intelikey> update-alternatives
<farkr> should i change the umask i mounted with to something other than 0007?
<sonichedg> farkr: the umask=0007 might be the source of your grief... just reading, gimme a second
<stdin> denisel: have you ran the update-alternatives command too?
<desync> farkr: also make sure the you have the fuse module loading, or you'll have to run sudo modprobe fuse
<farkr> k thanks
<bobleny> Ok, next question! lol :D.... Every time I turn kubuntu on, I get a box on boot up that says it cant play video, change display setttings to 1024 x 786 at 60hz. I just wondering what it is?
<farkr> desync i do i ran sudo modprobe fuse and everything first
<intelikey> farkr what's the uid= ?
<kubuntero> bobleny: Might be yout monitor
<denisel> brb
<farkr> intelikey dunno
<desync> farkr: change your fstab so the umask is all 0's
<constantine-xvi> can amarok handle MTP/PlaysForSure players?
<stdin> farkr: you can make sure fuse loads at boot by adding a line saying "fuse" to /etc/modules
<Eruantalon> denisel: After installing java have you restartet your browser?
<sonichedg> farkr: what desync said. change umask to zeroes, unmount, remount.
<farkr> ok thanks, ill go try it now :)
<farkr> ill be back from linux
<BluesKaj> java 1.6 rocks! just installed it  from a repos site :http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/07/installing-jdk-6-rc-mustang-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<Rob-West> nixternal:
<Eruantalon> constantine-xvi: Yes. But I don't know how well
<nixternal> yo yo Rob-West
<denisel> yes i did restart
<bobleny> kubuntero, I know it is my monitor, I just wonder what the video is....
<Rob-West> sup man
<constantine-xvi> Eruantalon: do you know how to do it?
<nixternal> same ol' same ol'
<kubuntero> XoteR: No problem that's what we are here for ":-)
<kubuntero> nixternal: What's up yo?
<nixternal> hey homey :)
<Eruantalon> constantine-xvi: errhh. Sortof.
<stdin> denisel: did you run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to choose the right file, after you installed java?
<kubuntero> nixternal: Umm me?
<intelikey>  i like these options in fstab for M$ fs's     "fmask=111,dmask=000,umask=000,user,users "
<nixternal> ya kubuntero
<intelikey> it's almost as insecure as windows tho
<sonichedg> intelikey: : looks reasonable, yeah, about as secure as windows! :-)
<stdin> denisel: you'll want it set to '/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' (or similar)
<KaiHanari> dhofoiahiowernastyassfreaksodijfoiwheporowhseohfsdoihcxoiheiowh
<kubuntero> nixternal: Howd ya know?
<nixternal> kubuntero: i don't know anything :)
<kubuntero> nixternal: Oh wait I read homey as horney ^_^
<kubuntero> never mind
<sonichedg> LOL
<stdin> BluesKaj: I have sun-java6-* in the ubuntu repos (feisty) :)
<denisel> brb sorry putting my daughter to bed
<desync> *sigh* ivtv is a pain
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<sonichedg> you get tv intravenously now? cool!
<desync> lol
<intelikey> stdin i have 0 java installed  :)
<BluesKaj> mustang ! seems to work well on the bleeding edge sites
<bobleny> What Is denisel's problem?
<kubuntero> sonichedg: samsung has  a cell phone with a TV tuner that's the closest I've seen
<kubuntero> BluesKaj: How are you old man?
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Java
<bobleny> Right, what is wrong with it?
<stdin> intelikey: I'd rather not have to have it, but I need it for a couple of things
<kubuntero> bobleny: jAVA AND A NON SLEEPING DAUGHTER RIGHT now
<sonichedg> kubuntero: I've heard of those, wasn't sure whether to believe they existed!
<kubuntero> Blast.
<bobleny> lol
<kubuntero> I hate this new keyboard
<desync> i've seen the tv phones, decent for what they are, but the screens are too small
<bobleny> I just want to know bc I think I'm having a problem with java too...
<sonichedg> I use apple mac keyboards on everything... they're fine. Need a good wash twice a year though
<farkr> back, gotta love how fast kubuntu boots
<bobleny> I just wonder if his problem is same as mine.
<Eruantalon> By the way isn't java gpl now? Shouldn't it be in the main repos by the next release of ubuntu?
<sonichedg> wb farkr
<intelikey> !info bc | bobleny
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<BluesKaj> hey Jucato kubuntero, doing well thx :)
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Not if Ubuntu follows Debian
<BluesKaj> or is it Daskreech ...  gotta be Daskreech
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: What are those crackpots up to now?
<farkr> thanks, checkin fstab. hmm which colum is for umask? it doesnt say the word umask, but i see some numbers
<Eruantalon> :-)
<intelikey> <bobleny> I just want to know bc ... ^   :)
<bobleny> Well, I don't know his prblem, but everytime I run the updates for sun-java5-bin it hangs....
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Massive war over java. Threaten to split Debian into two distros Again...
<constantine-xvi> doesen't debian have enough splits already?
<farkr> ok my fstab for hda1 says: UUID=99393bla  /media/hda1  ntfs  defaults nls   007  46 0 1
<farkr> what should it say so i can write to ntfs from sudo using fuse?
<Eruantalon> Well java will be completely gpl by march according to wikipedia
<bobleny> what is gpl?
<Eruantalon> General Public License
<farkr> general public license
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: They don't care
<kubuntero> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<intelikey> farkr where it says "defaults "     "defaults,fmask=111,dmask=000,umask=000,user,users "
<kubuntero> They don't want hide nor hair of Sun shipping
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: What seems to be the problem?
<farkr> intelikey: in quotes like that or just together?
<intelikey> no not quotes.
<kubuntero> I haven't sorted through the lists yet but they seem to just not want java in there
<Eruantalon> Because they think it is crap software? Or because of licensing?
<intelikey> drop the "nls   007  46"     if it gives any trubble.
<constantine-xvi> odds are they would see it as weakness to submit to Sun over the FSF/Apache Java
<farkr> k, dang gpm doesnt wann copy text for some reason, writing it down
<kubuntero> I don't think they trust the license
<kubuntero> Or Sun
<farkr> half the time gpm decides it doesnt wanna copy text
<Eruantalon> how can they not trust the gpl?
<intelikey> farkr you can hold the left shift key and try it.
<farkr> or at least paste it, i have no idea if it copied or not
<constantine-xvi> i dont think debian trusts anyone but the FSF
<kubuntero> Its like if Microsoft suddenly GPLed IIS and started looking to ship it in Distros
<farkr> i tried shift
<sonichedg> OSS is its own worst enemy sometimes... how will any outsider trust us when we can't control our own infighting?! :-)
<kubuntero> People would kill it even though by law it's above board
<intelikey> hmmmm  i've never had gpm errors....
<constantine-xvi> my solution to the problem: i dont care if i use OSS or commercial software, as long as it doesn't suck
<kubuntero> sonichedg: I don't think infighting is a bad thing
<bobleny> Yeah, see, it just sits there and says "Preparing upgrade of sun-java5-bin..." it only at 1% I know it can be that big! It's been sitting there for at least 10 minutes...
<kubuntero> Senseless infighting is dumb though
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: Well for one thing Jonathan Schwarz is calling the shots in sun for the time being. That is a step in the right direction. And what has once been gpl'ed can't be taken back.... right?
<sonichedg> kubuntero: it's not bad, until it's externally visible
<constantine-xvi> kubuntu has a large portion of oss "non-suck"
<kubuntero> sonichedg: Guess which one the news likes to pick up on :)
<constantine-xvi> Eruantalon: right
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Yeah ... i know
<intelikey> ok i'm went.
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Too badd it hasn't been GPLed
<intelikey> i'm left.
<farkr> intelikey:  oh actually my fstab was sayin other stuff but i tcouldnt see it because of my vimrc file being wrong i guess, but when i cat'd it i noticed it sayin more stuff like nls=utf, etc
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: what? Most of it is gpl. Only classlibrary remains. And the remaining parts will be openspurce by march
<farkr> whats another default command line editor that comes with kubuntu? (i dont have X installed right now)
<stdin> bobleny: are you installing in adept?
<Eruantalon> vi?
<bobleny> Yes
<farkr> vi is linked to vim for me
<bobleny> Adept Updater
<constantine-xvi> farkr: vim, nano, ed
<stdin> bobleny: is there a "show more" button, or something to that effect?
<farkr> thanks nano works, looks like pico
<constantine-xvi> farkr: nano is most friendly
<constantine-xvi> but im a vim'er
<NotWired> ever since i've updated to edgy, my kdm and screensaver seems flaky... is this a known issue?
<bobleny> yeah
<hatta> vim is more friendly, it's just pickier about its friends
<bobleny> It just shows a pictuer
<farkr> NotWired:  same for me
<farkr> edgy is shaky though, hence its name ;0
<kubuntero> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<stdin> bobleny: what picture ?
<farkr> emacs is overkill for just editing some config files hehe
<constantine-xvi> vim takes ~1yr to really learn, but you will not want to go back
<NotWired> farkr: so you haven't got a fix? I would prefer not starting from scratch :-)
<kubuntero> emacs is an operating system masquradeing as a text editor
<denisel> im here im making myself somthing to eat i read the thing and im downloading a deb
<farkr> NotWired: not i, im reinstallin somethin else, i cant seem to get kde to work in edgy, without reinstallin it anyway and i dont wanna do that so im going back to dapper until kde4 comes out this year
<constantine-xvi> emacs is a great platform for developing apps, but putting a text editor in there would be nice
<kubuntero> denisel: Daughter is genrating zzs?
<farkr> kde4 will be sweet
<denisel> lol
<kubuntero> farkr:
<constantine-xvi> i second farkr
<kubuntero> Stop it!
<Eruantalon> farkr: Can you just downgrade like that?
<farkr> /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<kubuntero> I spent all day resisting KDE4
<NotWired> farkr: well, i've got everything else working (upgrading  was a huge pain though) so i would prefer finding a fix
<bobleny> This is what it shows... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/897/plain/
<farkr> dont do what i do though, im clueless and only do stuff out of desparation :)
<farkr> kubuntero: whats wrong with kde4
<stdin> bobleny: try pressing the enter key
<bobleny> That didnt do anything
<constantine-xvi> farkr: it's not stable yet
<bobleny> Its really like an image
<kubuntero> farkr: Read the first three letters in your nick
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Try tab
<stdin> bobleny: try clicking it, then press tab, then enter
<Eruantalon> and space
<Eruantalon> and stuff
<bobleny> Yeah, nothing happens
<stdin> bobleny: ok, press Ctrl-C
<bobleny> It's like an image
<stdin> bobleny: then you can fix it in konsole
<stdin> it's not an image, it's the sun licence, you have to agree to it
<stdin> but adept isn't good with things like that
<farkr> intelikey: does this look right: defaults,fmask=111,dmask=000,nls=utf8,umask=000,gid=0,user,users 0       1
<farkr> btw, gpm is working fine now, it was only with vim that it didnt want to work and i guess it was my broken vimrc to blame
<stdin> farkr: take out the "uid=0" part
<farkr> k
<farkr> but not the gid=0?
<bobleny> Ok, how do I do the update in the terminal?
<farkr> oh wait i only have gid=0 not uid=0 :P
<stdin> farkr: ohh, ignore me, gid isn't that important
<BombTron> sudo apt-get update
<Eruantalon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<BombTron> !update
<farkr> once i finnish editing fstab do i have to do anything for the changes to take effect?
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<stdin> bobleny: type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<bobleny> should I cancel adept manager?
<kubuntero> bobleny: listen to stdin
<stdin> bobleny: yes
<kubuntero> bobleny: See? listen to him :)
<stdin>  ^^ guess he got embarrassed  :p
<bobleny> I was listening to him....
<denisel> ok im back i need help
<kubuntero> denisel: We need people to help. IT's a great partnership!!
<farkr> ok after making those fstab changes now fuse wont let me copy anytning at all to my ntfs partition... says 'cannot copy regular file bla.txt to /media/hda1/ Read-only file system
<denisel> ok my brother told me to tell you im a windows refugee
<stdin> farkr: hnn, try addind ",rw" to the end of the options
<Eruantalon> denisel: Well most of us are, aren't we?
<kubuntero> denisel: do you need to apply to get him out of his situation?
<farkr> stdin didnt work, unless theres somethin i hve to do to make my changes to /etc/fstab take effect?
<denisel> i cant play eurchre on yahoo games i have java but it will not run
<stdin> bobleny: so you close adept, then, in konsole type "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then you should be able to use tab and enter to access the licence
<sonichedg> farkr: : you need to umount the filesystem, then re mount it
<farkr> ah
<stdin> yep
<Eruantalon> denisel: How did you install java?
<denisel> yes
<farkr> do i still use umask=007 when i remount it with ntfsmount?
<denisel> and i restarted the computer and comfermed it
<farkr> or leave out the umask part and just do: sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o"
<Eruantalon> no i mean HOW
<denisel> i went to the java site and downloaded the one for linix
<Eruantalon> ok
<CVirus> I hope this was a typo
<stdin> denisel: is it the 1st time you installed java on that system?
<farkr> ok i did those changes and tried to copy files to my ntfs partition and now its giving me a new error: option not supported :)
<denisel> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> farkr: have you seen the !fuse page?
<Eruantalon> http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<desync> farkr: do you have ntfs-3g instead of ntfs in fstab?
<Eruantalon> try to see if it say tht you have java installed
<farkr> i'm using 'fuse'
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<denisel> i clicked on the link
<farkr> i have to put fuse instead of ntfs?
<stdin> denisel: ok, there is one more command you need to run to activate it "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose the one in /usr/lib/jvm/
<Admiral_Chicago> farkr: i believe so, it's ntfs-mount
<bobleny> I don't understand. did the sudo dpkg thing. but then what? Do I go back into adept updater?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a guide, that should help
<Admiral_Chicago> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<desync> farkr: /dev/hdb5       /media/win-e    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=000 0 0
<farkr> im using the fuse guide
<desync> that's what i have and i can write with a normal user
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<denisel> its taking its sweet time
<farkr> desync:  i dont have ntfs-3g i have fuse
<desync> so do i
<stdin> farkr: same thing in this case
<farkr> ok
<desync> fuse is based on ntfs-3g afaik
<constantine-xvi> would it be considered a bad thing to hear your laptop's HD making spin-up sounds every now and then?
<andre> tem alguem do Brasil aqui?
<kai_> wasup
<Admiral_Chicago> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andre> is there something from Brazil here?
<farkr> the docs you just gave me says to use ntfs-fuse
<Admiral_Chicago> no..
<kai_> I bought a ipod nano, will linux run this?
<farkr> kai_ definitely
<denisel> it says free and  1.4.2 on it
<Admiral_Chicago> andre: maybe in the portugues room
<kai_> Im in amarok, it doesn't recognize this
<stdin> desync: nope, ntfs-3g uses fuse, fuse is used for other things too, like mounting a iso as a user, of gmailfs, and even sshfs (mounting a filesystem over ssh)
<Admiral_Chicago> andre: #ubuntu-br
<farkr> kai_ try lsusb and see if its recongized
<farkr> !gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<farkr> haha wsome
<kai_> stdin:  int cmd line?
<denisel> free software founatiion and 1.4.2
<stdin> denisel: you should see another entry ?
<andre> i'm trying
<farkr> kai_ yes in the command line type: lsusb
<kai_> Thats a cool command yes it does recognize it
<bobleny> What about the send signal thing when I right click on the license agreement thing...
<farkr> amarok should recognize it
<denisel> thoses are the only too
<kai_> Its not
<farkr> are you sure? did you click the tabs in the side panel and stuff?
<denisel> two i mean
<kai_> Its telling me no mounted ipod found
<stdin> denisel: where did you get java from?
<farkr> i dunno, are you sure you have the mp3 codecs installed and stuff, dunno if thats required first
<stdin> kai_: have you read the help page on mounting an ipod?
<denisel> i down loaded it from the java site
<kai_> where can I find that?
<stdin> denisel: use the package from the ubuntu multiverse repository
<farkr> type: df -h
<stdin> !ipod | kai_
<ubotu> kai_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<kai_> stdin: thanku
<stdin> :)
<flaccid> has anybody compiled amarok on dapper or any ubuntu???
<farkr> compiled ? no but ive done it from synaptic
<denisel> do i go to adept
<stdin> denisel: yes, from there you enable the multiverse repository
<andre> I can compiled amarok on dapper but I don't speak english ehhehe
<denisel> ok one min
<stdin> !multiverse | denisel
<ubotu> denisel: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> read that page
<soulrider> hi everyone
<bobleny> My turn?
<jeff_> hi, all.  I've got a really strange problem with my NVidia card and the nvidia-glx package.  When I first installed kubuntu, I loaded the nvidia-glx package, and noticed that every once in a while, X would hang.  I switched to the nv driver, and got rid of the intermittent hanging.
<stdin> bobleny: what's the problem ?
<bobleny> Same as before.
<stdin> bobleny: remind me :)
<bobleny> I dont know where to do the tab enter with the lisence thing
<denisel> ok what do i type in the search window for adept
<stdin> bobleny: in adept, or konsole ?
<Daisuke_Ido> flaccid: what's the issue with compiling amarok?
<jeff_> That was fine, when I didn't want any 3D acceleration.  But now, I've tried switching back to the nvidia driver, and whenever X starts, it just hangs at a blank screen (I don't even get the NVidia splash, and it's not turned off in my config.
<bobleny> I was in Adept Updater
<stdin> denisel: have you now enabled multiverse ?
<stdin> bobleny: you can't in adept, for some reason
<denisel> no
<flaccid> Daisuke_Ido: gcc bugs
<jeff_> I've tried the Kubuntu one, and actually compiled from NVidia's site.  Any ideas why the card would hang?
<bobleny> Ok, so I should do what exactly?
<stdin> denisel: you need to do that first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<denisel> im in the resp thing
<jeff_> I'm not seeing any errors in the Xor log, and not sure where else to look.
<bobleny> I did the sudo dkpg thing you said to do
<denisel> im on that page
<jamaur> hey all, does anybody know how to find out the parent of a specific process?  My computer is running Apache, but I have no idea why (I have never set up any kind of server on this box...)
<stdin> bobleny: you need to press Ctrl-C to make adept stop, then close adept, then, in konsole, type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<bobleny> Right, and after I do that?
<stdin> bobleny: you can then just use tab and enter to accept the licence
<stdin> denisel: do you see the part about universe and multiverse on the page ?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i never had any issue
<stdin> jamaur: look in adept and make sure you havent installed apache or apache2
<farkr> after adding 'ntfs-3g' to fstab and trying to  remount it says 'unrecongized filesystem ntfs-3g'
<farkr> does the same thing when i use ntfs-fuse
<bobleny> nothing hapens when I type that comand though
<farkr> and then sudo mount -a
<stdin> farkr: try following the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<bobleny> the terminal pauses for a second the goes to new line waiting another command
<kai_> stdin: I added the one package for the ipod, do I need to logout?
<stdin> kai_: no, you should have to
<farkr> stdin thats what im using :P
<kai_> the wiki just said to get  gtkpod-aac its still not recognizing
<farkr> its not helping at all, it's giving me advice that's making it so i cant copy my fuiles to ntfs, i just keep gettin errors like 'permission denied' or 'operation not supported'
<farkr> fuse blows :(
<stdin> bobleny: ok, try "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<bobleny> What that do?
<stdin> kai_: that's the info for breezy, follow the info for dapper or edgy
<stdin> bobleny: that will install java for firefox
<stdin> bobleny: and konqueror
<kai_> I have edgy 6.1 right
<bobleny> really?
<jeff_> Is anyone using a NVidia card, who wouldn't mind sending me their Xorg.conf?
<farkr> whas the keyshortcut in elinks to scroll the page over to the left or right? i got some cut off text
<bobleny> man... I did it manually before :(
<stdin> kai_: don't know, what dose "lsb_release -r" show
<kai_> I think I know whats goin on
<kai_> I thought gtkpod was a plgin for amarok
<dwidmann> jeff_ I suppose I could
<denisel> ok im fallowing the page but i im having trubble on the fifth one
<kai_> Its its own app
<andre> just me use ubuntu in Brazil
<stdin> bobleny: you'll need the multiverse repository first
<dwidmann> !paste | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<bobleny> Already have
<jeff_> dwidmann: could you just /msg me or paste it.
<stdin> bobleny: then the command will work fine
<bobleny> it did
<dwidmann> jeff_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/899/
<stdin> denisel: which part ore you having trouble with?
<andre> somebody now how to configure nvidia geforce 5200 128 Mb in kubuntu 6.10?
<jeff_> dwidmann: thanks.  I'm getting really odd behavior from my card.
<farkr> how come this command did nothing at all: sudo apt-get install lynx
<farkr> zero output
<denisel> well in repositories
<dwidmann> that xorg.conf *should* work, assuming you have the nvidia driver installed ... I don't think I've done anything tricky since I installed the 96xx drivers.
<stdin> farkr: nothing at all ??
<bobleny> Thank you!
<stdin> :)
<farkr> nope
<andre> I installed all packages but it isn't working
<denisel> im in mangage reositories
<jeff_> dwidmann: hmm, I have a section in mine that you don't have.  a DRI section.  I'm googling, but does that ring a bell with you?
<stdin> farkr: dose 'sudo apt-get update' not show any output either?
<farkr> dont matter im using elinks, just had to man elinkskeys to figure out the keys
<denisel> i dont knoow what to enable
<mirshafie> i'm looking for a way to use two aspell dictionaries simultaneously in kde applications. i want to enable both the english and swedish dictionaries at the same time, since i use both languages frequently and often mix them in posts and emails. is there any way to do that?
<Eruantalon> andre Have you done sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<farkr> stdin no that works
<dwidmann> jeff_ the dri section is needed if you're using the vesa or nv drivers, but not with the nvidia drivers ... I'll show you my backup xorg.conf to show you what I mean
<stdin> denisel: do you see an entry with universe in the right ?
<farkr> and now after doing that sudo apt-get install lynx works ;/
<farkr> weird
<denisel> yes four of them
<stdin> farkr: can you install anything else with apt-get and it work?
<farkr> yeah it works now
<stdin> denisel: should be one with "main" by it
<farkr> dunno why i had to do that update for though. i didntg change anythin in the repositories
<andre> I don't know
<stdin> farkr: I don't know either, but at least it works :)
<Eruantalon> Try
<bobleny> How come when I search for "Apache" in Adept Installer, it finds nothing????
<denisel> theres two of them with main restricked
<K`zan> What do I need to install to get a working g++ compiler?
<K`zan> Sigh, that question is gonna suck...
<andre> where i configure that?
<farkr> does it matter if i take the UUID= line out of /etc/fstab?
<constantine-xvi> K`zan: build-essential
<andre> sorry but I don't speak english very well
<denisel> universe multiuniverse
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: Thanks, will clean up and do that, appreciate that.
<farkr> multiverse
<stdin> denisel: is the line with universe and multiverse grey?
<Eruantalon> andre, No problem. Run the command sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<dwidmann> jeff_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/900/
<denisel> no its black
<constantine-xvi> stdin: multiverse is stuff that is not pure OSS
<andre> eruantalon wait a minute I'll try
<stdin> denisel: ok, click apply, then close
<stdin> constantine-xvi: yes, I know
<denisel> ok done
<jeff_> dwidmann: thanks.  I removed the DRI section, and some other stuff that I think was in ther by default (having to do with Wacom tablets).  Also, looking at yours reminded me to start looking at the composite extension.  If I can get acceleration stable.
<stdin> denisel: the fjust click "Fetch Updates" in the top left
<jeff_> dwidmann: thanks again.
<stdin> denisel: then you exit adept, and go back to konsole
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Choose adept package manager from the system menu
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. ?? TIA!!!
<dwidmann> no problem jeff_. one thing worth trying is ...
<denisel> a bunch of dones is going down the screen
<dwidmann> !envy | jeff_
<ubotu> jeff_: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<bobleny> huh?
<constantine-xvi> K`zan: what are you building?
<andre> eruantalon I'm trying run the game americans army here ...
<bobleny> oh
<jeff_> dwidmann: that helps with the ones from nvidia's site, or nvidia-glx?
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: kate tab add on.
<andre> eruantalon i run the command and after that?
<Eruantalon> you have to restart x
<denisel> the shell konsole
<stdin> K`zan: you may need to install xorg-dev, and if it for kate, you may need kdelibs-dev too
<andre> ok
<constantine-xvi> K`zan: try "sudo apt-get build-dep kate"
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30331
<stdin> denisel: yes
<dwidmann> jeff_: the ones from nvidias site, it'll do either the legacy(7xxx), the stable (96xx), or the beta(97xx)
<stdin> denisel: in there you can now install java and agree to the licence
<kai_> stdin: I have to gtkpod, is there more stuff I need to than what its tellin me
<bobleny> Grr... adept wont open from the system menue....
<denisel> ok
<denisel> do i just go to the java site
<dwidmann> bobleny: sometimes it will take a couple tries
<bobleny> I dont even get an error. It says it is loading then it disapears
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: Great except for: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<K`zan>   nvidia-glx
<bobleny> Why?
<Eruantalon> stdin: Is there a good way to now what dev-packages you need to have installed to compile stuff. I remember trying to get kdevelp to work was a pain of enormous dimensions!
<bobleny> It should only take one
<jeff_> dwidmann: ah, I was just reading the site (should have done that before asking) -- I've got the driver compiled and everything -- just getting hangs.  I'll try my modified xorg.conf file, and I've got the url to your pastebin saved, so I should be able to muddle through it.  Thanks again
<stdin> kai_: no, those apps are just used to read the ipod database (to locate the songs), the ipod then jusr mounts as a normas usb drive
<farkr> how come after i did an 'addgroup ntfs' it doesnt show up in /etc/password?
<dwidmann> bobleny: some sort of problem with kdesu, I think.
<constantine-xvi> K`zan: the only answer I can give you is WTF?
<denisel> the shell thing is up
<denisel> how do i get java on it
<kai_> when I do lusb it does show up
<bobleny> Why is there so many problems with this thing?
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: :-), I'm right with you there :).  I think that it wants to uninstall my nvidia drivers to get the stuff to be able to build kate ?!?
<dwidmann> with which thing?
<constantine-xvi> K`zan: the tab extension is in kate on my system
<Eruantalon> bobleny try running adept_manager from shell
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: Not here :-(.
<kai_> stdin: but its not showing up as a usb device
<stdin> Eruantalon: no, you just have to look at the output of ./configure and make and you learn what to look for, but for GUI apps, you normally need xorg-dev and for kde apps you normally need libkde-dev
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: lemme look at the install for kate again.
<bobleny> It loaded finally, it took four trys
<constantine-xvi> K`zan: and what's really wrong with the documents pane?
<Eruantalon> stdin: That really sucks
<bobleny> does dapper drake have these problems?
<stdin> denisel: ok, do this: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<dwidmann> bobleny: yes
<dwidmann> as does breezy, it seems to be a really old problem.
<farkr> man ive tried everything on fstab to get fuse to work and it refuses to let me copy files to ntfs, just keeps saying 'operation not supported' oh well i give up
<stdin> Eruantalon: that's why the ubuntu people compile them for you :)
<stdin> kai_: dose lsusb show it?
<K`zan> constantine-xvi: Got kate and kate extensions installed, perhaps I need to restart kde to get it to see it /1/
<bobleny> ...
<ralph_> Hello All.  Can anyone tell me why this is happening?  I am using edgy and have found that my Konqueror app keeps screwing up.  I launch it and it takes a long timw to display anything, then if I switch to Detailed view, it ceases to respond.  I have deleted my .rc file and it works for awhile, ten breaks again.
<bobleny> Bye all, thanks alot for the help!
<kai_> stdin: yes
<Eruantalon> stdin: :-) well it is not everything they compile for me for insttance i don't think they have a deb packages of the program i am trying to write right now...
<stdin> kai_: what dose "ls /dev/sd*" show ?
<denisel> it says 0 upgradede 0 installed 0 to remove and 159 not upgraded
<ubuntu_> cao
<stdin> Eruantalon: no, they can't compile it without the source code :p
<kai_> stdin: Im sorry, Im not familer w/ that command
<Marija> hi people!
<kai_> stdin: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2
<Eruantalon> stdin: Is it for speed purposees that the dev packages are not installed by default?
<kai_> is that what you meant
<stdin> kai_: yes :)
<flaccid> is anybody using a later version of gcc in dapper than what is available in sources??
<stdin> kai_: do this: pmount /dev/sda2 ipod
<denisel> will it work now
<stdin> kai_: without sido
<stdin> denisel: try it
<stdin> ^^^ *sudo
<okirema> nick americo
<kai_> stdin: I did it, it appeared nothing happend
<stdin> kai_: now look in /media/ipod :)
<kai_> I think it did mount tho
<kai_> ok
<kai_> nice
<kai_> its there now
<kai_> Do I have to that everytime?
<denisel> nope it says this game can not be played
<okirema> hello bobesponja
<bobesponja> hey okirema
<kai_> So when I plug it in cun I have amarok run that command stdin?
<okirema> hablas espanol no?
<denisel> grrrrrrrrrrr
<stdin> kai_: I think you can get amarok to run it, yes
<Eruantalon> denisel: Do you have a link for that game?
<stdin> !es | okirema
<ubotu> okirema: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kai_> Im restarting it now
<denisel> its just in yahoo games under euchre
<dwidmann> denisel: what browser are you using with java?
<denisel> kubuntu
<okirema> nadie habla espanol aqui?
<dwidmann> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kai_> stdin: is my amarok busted? its still mounted, amarok is still telling me its not connected?
<andre> Eruantalon ...did not work
<okirema> y es obligado?
<andre> eu falo portugues serve?
<dwidmann> denisel: kubuntu is the linux distro/os, which browser are you using, konqueror? firefox? opera? something else entirely?
<andre> anybody know how to configure nvidia geforce 5200 128 mb ?
<denisel> konqueror sorry
<Eruantalon> andre; try running glxgears
<dwidmann> andre, what do you need to do with it, did it not work for you in the livecd?
<dwidmann> andre: or is what you're looking for 3d acceleration?
<stdin> kai_: maybe because amarok didn't mount it, you may need to configure it in amarok settings, under media devices
<Eruantalon> andre; what happens?
<andre> i'm trying to run the american's army game and I do that I download the game and...
<dwidmann> denisel: try firefox or opera, konqueror's method of using java is rather strange imo, maybe it's the problem, won't hurt to check.
<Eruantalon> denisel; I can't get the game to work either
<denisel> ok so go to adapt and get firefox
<andre> after i put this sudo chmod a+x armyops250-linux.run
<dwidmann> denisel, sure
<andre> and after this
<Tamacracker> Guys when I type this command: sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces  I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/902/
<denisel> my brother has the same thing and he got it to workk
<Tamacracker> I'm tryin to get my wireless usb adapter to work :\
<andre> at adept manager i installed all the packages of n vidia
<Eruantalon> yep euchre works in firefox
<bonbonthejon> is anyone else having trouble editing in kaddressbook
<denisel> cool
<dwidmann> andre: try opening up konsole and typing in this: "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-xconfig", then log out, select restart xserver from the kdm menu, and log back in.
<andre> dwidmann? wait a minute
<denisel> it says i already have fire fox where would i find it
<Eruantalon> Under internet
<Eruantalon> in the menu
<stdin> Tamacracker: you may find nano easier than vi, or you can open it in kate with "kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces "
<andre> dwidmann: the error /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporari                                                             ly unavailable)
<denisel> thanks
<Eruantalon> or open a commandshell and write firefox
<dwidmann> andre, you can't use aptitude and adept at the same time, or multiple of any apt program really.
<stdin> andre: do you have adept open?
<andre> stidin sorry my adept was open
<stdin> andre: the command from dwidmann will work now
<andre> it is working now
<denisel> one min
<Eruantalon> does it matter wether you use apt-get install or synaptic install og adept install?
<andre> dwidmann now this error sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<stdin> Eruantalon: adept and synaptic are all frontends to apt-get, which is just a frontend to dpkg, so it don't matter which you use
<Eruantalon> good
<dwidmann> Hmm, lovely
<denisel> its not working in firefox ether
<kai_> stdin: instead of typing this command everysingle time, can I put it in my profile somewhere so it comes up automagiclly?
<Eruantalon> hmm
<BluesKaj> what about aptitude ? :)
<Eruantalon> denisel: same problem?
<hatta> it can matter, not all front ends are as good at resolving dependencies as others
<dwidmann> andre: did the installation of nvidia-glx fail?
<hatta> but that usually only matters during a distupgrade
<denisel> yep
<stdin> dwidmann: the command in anything before edgy is "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<dwidmann> stdin: that's funny, I remember using this command in dapper
<dwidmann> or did I :s oh well
<andre> failed again
<denisel> i got a pop up saying web plugins
<stdin> dwidmann: I just looked at the help page, and it said to use that command I said, unless you're in edgy
<andre> and there's nobogy at chat in brazil, i think just me use ubuntu here
<stdin> kai_: you can, but it means that you'll have to plug in the ipod before you login
<dwidmann> andre try that (s/that/'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable')
<Eruantalon> denisel: That sounds like you don't have java properly installed
<stdin> andre: #ubuntu-br is Brazilian
<andre> dwidmann ok here we go
<denisel> ok how do i installe it properly
<Eruantalon> denisel: try this link to see wether it is installed http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<Eruantalon> Press the verify installation button
<dwidmann> denisel: you might need to set sun java to the default if it hasn't been already, one sec and I'll show you how that can be done.
<kai_> I'm familier w/ mounting core 4, how do It in this nix?
<dwidmann> denisel: and also copy and past the plugin around, if you haven't done th a already too
<stdin> why not just follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<dwidmann> kai_ mounting is pretty much th e same all around.
<dwidmann> denisel: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<stdin> kai_: pmount just means you don't have to be root to mount a removable device, like usb devices
<andre> dwidmann it isn't working
<stdin> kai_: for normal mounting just use "sudo mount"
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<andre> dwidmann where i have to use this command at console?
<Daisuke_Ido> what's the maximum number of files that can be open at one time?
<kai_> stdin: what does this command do ->ls /dev/sd*
<kai_> check for open devices or something
<strayhikari> Hey, sorry new to kubuntu and confused, trying to find out how to install the nvidia drivers, I found the directions on ubuntu's site, but they seem to be just for the gnome version
<dwidmann> andre: one moment
<denisel> There are 6 alternatives which provide `java'.
<Daisuke_Ido> kai_: it lists all devices in /dev that start with sd
<denisel>   Selection    Alternative
<hatta> it lists all your scsi drives
<denisel> -----------------------------------------------
<denisel>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<denisel> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<denisel>       3        /usr/bin/java-sablevm
<denisel>       4        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<denisel>       5        /usr/bin/cacao
<denisel>       6        /etc/alternatives/kaffe-system/bin/java
<denisel> this is what i see
<fiendskull9> why are the ubuntu repos going SO slow?
<kai_> why would you want to look for that
<dwidmann> andre: hmm, you can use it in console in general
<stdin> kai_: lists any file in /dev that starts with 'sd' (all usb drives start with sd, as well as SATA HDDs)
<andre> dwidmann ok
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sistemas> #kubuntu-es
<dwidmann> denisel: choose .... none of those by the looks of it
<denisel> ok
<andre> dwidmann i used at console but my console stay stopped
<kai_> Oh, the other command means there an open sport for me to mount the ipod?
<denisel> my bro told me how to copy and paste
<dwidmann> denisel: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<stdin> kai_: it just check that linux can see the ipod as a drive
<kai_> oh ok
<stdin> kai_: everything in linux is a file, even disks :)
<dwidmann> andre: so it's not doing anything eh, at which point did it fail, did it install the nvidia-glx package successfully, or don't you know?
<kai_> right
<Eruantalon> denisel: Did you try http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<denisel>     1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<denisel> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<denisel>       3        /usr/bin/java-sablevm
<denisel>       4        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<denisel>       5        /usr/bin/cacao
<denisel>       6        /etc/alternatives/kaffe-system/bin/java
<strayhikari> How do you add restricted repositories to the Adept Manager? (trying to get nvidia drivers working)
<denisel> thats what i got
<Eruantalon> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andre> dwidmann let me see if i installed
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stdin> strayhikari: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu explains how
<dwidmann> denisel: you'll probably want to use sun's java for applets if you're interested in it working with everything, install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin, then run sudo update-alternatives --config java after.
<Eruantalon> denisel: Did you trying verifying?
<denisel> my java inviroment is free software foundation and
<stdin> strayhikari: but restricted is normally enabled anyway
<denisel> and 142
<strayhikari> stdin: Thank you
<stdin> :)
<Eruantalon> Ok. That seems to be the problem
<denisel> yes thats what i got
<dwidmann> yes, and like I said, you'll probably want sun java if you're expecting things to work ...
<denisel> free software ande 142 think
<stdin> should be something like: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<denisel> how do i got that
<denisel> get
<andre> dwidmann there ae three packages  nvidia glx -dev, nvidia glx-legacy, nvidia-legacy-dev how do i have intall?
<Tamacracker> guys
<Tamacracker> can someone please help me
<Tamacracker> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
<Tamacracker>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Tamacracker>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<bonbonthejon> Tamacracker: what is your problem
<dwidmann> andre, what you need is nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-dev, or either of the legacy ones, IIRC
<andre> dwidmann there aren't install
<stdin> denisel: install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tamacracker> im tryin to install my little belkin wireless usb adapter
<Tamacracker> wifi docs sucks.
<Tamacracker> non of that is working.
<andre> dwidmann nvidia-glx is installed
<Eruantalon> denisel: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<stdin> Tamacracker: what model berlkin ?
<denisel> can i have a link
<bonbonthejon> Tamacracker: did you try wassistant to scan for networks
<kai_> stdin: I got it workin in Amarok I had to put the mount point an dnam emy pod
<Marija> do anyone have linux?
<Eruantalon> denisel: run this command: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<kai_> Your tha man
<Marija> ?
<denisel> ok
<stdin> kai_: no problem :)
<dwidmann> andre, try running sudo nvidia-glx-config, I think that's what stdin said for dapper systems, anyhow.
<Tamacracker> it's the 54G
<Tamacracker> and the file it uses is
<Tamacracker> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""
<Tamacracker>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Tamacracker>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<Eruantalon> Marija: Yes
<Tamacracker> ack!
<Tamacracker> sorry
<dwidmann> Marija, I think everyone here has linux :)
<Tamacracker> rt73.inf <- that's the file i install
<stdin> dwidmann, andre: I got the info from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<denisel> it says command not found
<Eruantalon> you sure?
<Tamacracker> then when i try to uninstall it
<Tamacracker> it says it's not installed.
<Tamacracker> then when i try to reinstall it
<Tamacracker> it says it's already installed.
<denisel> cant find package
<andre> dwidmann I'm trying this info
<Eruantalon> Which package?
<andre> dwidmann thanks for the help
<dwidmann> andre, you're welcome
<denisel> sun java5 jre
<dwidmann> !multiverse | denisel
<ubotu> denisel: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<andre> dwidmann if is not work I'll be back
<dwidmann> kay
<Eruantalon> yep. You haven't enabled the right repositories
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm getting an error in ktorrent about "too many files open"...
<denisel> ok sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not something i've seen before :\
<stdin> denisel: what dose "apt-cache policy sun-java5-jre" show?
<Linux_Galore> repo servers are slow as
<Linux_Galore> today
<Linux_Galore> seems to be the ubuntu.com server
<Linux_Galore> kubuntu ones are fine
<stdin> Linux_Galore: then use a different mirror
<denisel> unable to locare
<denisel> locate
<Eruantalon> denisel: You have to enable to repositories
<stdin> denisel: the multiverse repository
<Eruantalon> follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> stdin: its funny they download fine its just the update headers stuff is really slow
<dwidmann> denisel: pull up adept, go to manage repositories, look for a line that says something along the lines of "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse", right click on it, and select enable
<andre> familia vc fala portugus?
<stdin> Linux_Galore: is there a local before archive.ubuntu.com, like au.archive.ubuntu.com in your sources ?
<denisel> ok im back in manage reposirories
<stdin> andre: #ubuntu-pt
<Tamacracker> Why am I gettins this error:
<Tamacracker> tamacracker@tamacracker:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Tamacracker> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<denisel> theres 5 with deb at the start
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah I have the au ones
<stdin> Tamacracker: have you setup ndiswrapper ?
<Tamacracker> im pretty sure i did
<Tamacracker> i downloaded it
<Tamacracker> installed it
<Tamacracker> then installed the inf  file i need to install for my usb adapter
<draik> Good evening everyone
<Tamacracker> and now im stuck.
<andre> stdin I know that but here in Brazil it's night  1:34 pm and I think that ti is everybody sleeping or just me use kubuntu
<Tamacracker> im grasping at straws and non of them are gettin me anywhere.
<stdin> Linux_Galore: did you know that ubuntu don't host that server :p it points to mirror.optus.net :)
<andre> stdin there is not anything at chat
<stdin> ok
<dwidmann> denisel, do it to the line that has "multiverse" in it
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah seems to be the au specific stuff thats lagging
<strayhikari> Has anyone ever seen it where under Monitor & Display - System Settings, when you click on administrator nothing happens, it doens't ask you for a password just sits there?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I usually have no issues and its really fast
<stdin> Linux_Galore: you can try and find a better mirror, or just wait for them to sort it out at mirror.optus.net
<denisel> ok what if it just says disable
<Tamacracker> Does anyone have an AUTHENTIC step by step guide on how to install and start up a Wireless 54G Belkin USB Adapter?!?
<Eruantalon> denisel: That probably means that it is enabled
<Tamacracker> My Wireless Assistant If recognizing wireless connections by my USB adapter isn't blinking.
<denisel> oj
<denisel> ok
<Eruantalon> Have you tried pressing the fetch updates button
<stdin> Tamacracker: what model dose it give for it in lsusb ?
<Tamacracker> I don' tknow what ISUSB im a noob
<denisel> ok im doing that now
<bg__> so when I tried to install bluez-utils-3.8 it said dbus > .35 require. atp0get says dbus is already latest version.  bluez-libs-3.8 complied and isntalled properly but utils cannot configure.
<stdin> Tamacracker: it's a console command, so just type it in konsole and post in pastebin
<Daisuke_Ido> !tremulous
<ubotu> tremulous: Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-2 (edgy), package size 1153 kB, installed size 2740 kB
<denisel> ok i went to fetch updates and it went back to the mane screen
<dwidmann> denisel: after you've enabled it, click on fetch updates
<Tamacracker> ash: isusb: command not found
<stdin> Tamacracker: lsusb no isusb
<Eruantalon> denisel: Ok, try installing the two packages again
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<stdin> Tamacracker: lower case L
<dope> is there anything special i need to install to connect via ssh to a kubuntu install?
<dope> shouldn't it have everything already installed?
<stdin> dope: yes, you need the ssh server, just install the package "ssh"
<dope> ah ok
<dope> getting now
<dope> thx
<stdin> :)
<Eruantalon> stdin: Are you often in here answering everybodys questions?
<stdin> Eruantalon: yes, I'm normally here
<stdin> most (if not every) days
<Eruantalon> I have only been here a few hours and already i've answered the same question a dozen times...
<kgarrod> I'm trying to configure kate on edgy but cant't find the settings menu
<Tamacracker> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/904/
<denisel> ok somthing happend
<denisel> i got a buch of text
<stdin> Eruantalon: yeah, you get a lot of repeat questions here, especially with things like java, flash and mp3 support
<Eruantalon> and nvidia :-)
<cloakable> kgarrod: On the menu Settings > Configure Kate
<Eruantalon> funny how it is all the proprietay stuff...
<Eruantalon> denisel: Did it install?
<kai_> stdin: say bud, how do unmount?
<stdin> Eruantalon: yeah, that's why the bot is useful
<denisel> i dont know
<bg__> alright then. how about help me with another thing if not with that. I cannot get the shell to display properly. Infact, durring boot my screen is messed up and I carely see anything. If I don't use the graphich login, the screen is black. and I need to be out of xorg to install my ati ddriver
<Linux_Galore> stdin: should put kubextra on the repo, it makes installing those things a no brainer
<kgarrod> cloakable: configure kate is not an  option there
<Eruantalon> stdin: It just seems that many people don't get the bot. I know i didn't in the beginning
<stdin> kai_: use pumount, either "pumount /dev/sda2" or "pumount ipod"
<cloakable> kgarrod: That's odd. It is on mine.
<kgarrod> cloakable: Edgy?
<Eruantalon> denisel: try update-alternatives --config java     again
<denisel> ok what do i type in mabey i put the rong thing in
<cloakable> kgarrod: Yeah
<Eruantalon> if it says something like /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java then it is installed
<stdin> Eruantalon: that's why you use the bot like "!mp3 | nickname" then the bot will answer like "nickname: info here ..."
<Linux_Galore> kubextra "A graphical front end for installing extra packages like java/nvidia/flash  -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=48166
<denisel> theres a list of 6 things
<Eruantalon> yes. When I first came to ask i question someone made the bot privatemessage me but i didn't notice so i kept asking...
<Eruantalon> is any of them /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
* dwidmann is back
<kgarrod> cloakable: What is the path?
<denisel>  1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<denisel> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<denisel>       3        /usr/bin/java-sablevm
<denisel>       4        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<denisel>       5        /usr/bin/cacao
<denisel>       6        /etc/alternatives/kaffe-system/bin/java
<kgarrod> cloakable: command?
<dwidmann> denisel, did sun-java5-jre install okay/
<stdin> Tamacracker: can you post "lsusb -v -d 050d:705a"
<cloakable> kgarrod: What? I start kate from the menu
<Eruantalon> stdin: How come denisel has that many jvms?
<denisel> no it dose not want to
<stdin> Eruantalon: apparently he downloaded it from the sun website too
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you have three lots of java installed
<kgarrod> cloakable: in the menu editor, what is the command that is run?
<Eruantalon> denisel: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin       again. Does it say that the packages are already installed?
<kgarrod> cloakable: for configure kate
<cloakable> kgarrod: You don't run a command there.
<Linux_Galore> denisel: did you run the apt-get  javasetup thing
<cloakable> kgarrod: you run kate, and look in the settings menu in that program
<junocdx> I just installed Kubuntu.  Can someone tell me how to install GAIM?
<Eruantalon> junocdx: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Linux_Galore> junocdx: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Eruantalon> or install via adept
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<denisel> it just says there are 6 alternatibes
<junocdx> awesome, thanks
<stdin> Eruantalon: maybe the sun package removed the ubuntu package files, so "sudo apt-get --reinstall install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin" may work
<kubuntero> junocdx: Have you tried Kopete?
<stdin> to denisel too ^^
<Eruantalon> stdin: Before the sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin packages wheren't installed
<junocdx> yes.  I prefer Gaim
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Welcome to the family btw
<Eruantalon> I am trying to verify that they were installed
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: ?
<kubuntero> junocdx: Go right ahead :)
<junocdx> Actually, I'd rather use Trillian. =\
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Sitting in here answering questions over and over again :)
<kgarrod> cloakable: oops!
<Linux_Galore> denisel: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kubuntero> bobleny: How goes?
<junocdx> Trillian doesnt have a Linux port does it?
<bobleny> Good! Sorta
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: :-) The weird thing is that i am using my week off work for this...
<bobleny> This thing still gives me problems :(
<Eruantalon> Linux_Galore: Yes he/she did
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: Don't tell anyone. I use my weeks on work to do this :)
<kubuntero> junocdx: Nope far as I know they used to work with GAIm then decided to make money off it
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: I am supposed to be learning qt right now... but this keeps distracting me
<Linux_Galore> Eruantalon: I have a feeling he/she has isntalled a java package after that command and now its mucked up
<cloakable> kgarrod: You found it?
<dwidmann> perhaps, sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<kubuntero> bobleny: This being what now?
<Eruantalon> denisel: try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin                and tell us afterward what that says
<Tamacracker> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/906/
<kgarrod> cloakable: yes. I was being dumb. It's a bit early in the morning here
<Linux_Galore> junocdx: no, we use gaim
<denisel> it just gives me alternithives to java
<stdin> Eruantalon: most of the time you get some easy question here, like "how do I get flash?", but sometimes you get some nice challenging questions too, like someone wanted to know how to stop kicker from loading for certain users
<dwidmann> denisel: update-alternatives is used to set which programs are used by default given a handful of alternatives for things such as java, text editors, web browsers, etc
<Eruantalon> stdin: Most of the time though this channel seems to be to crowded for my taste. When I can't keep up while trying to do something else i quit
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you have installed 3 versions of java that command allows you to select what it going to be the default for your system
<kgarrod> cloakable: I am trying to add syntax checking for Rails. I put the xml file in /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax, but locate katepart doesn't show it
<dwidmann> Eruantalon: I just pop in randomly
<dwidmann> sometimes I even sit and stay a while :O
<kubuntero> Eruantalon: join  #ubuntu :-)
<cloakable> kgarrod: I'm not sure about that, sorry.
<Eruantalon> kubuntero: hell no!
<bobleny> Well, kubuntero, since you asked, when I go to kmenu>log out > restart, the computer hangs on shutdown....
<K`zan> is there a way to install older versions (~1.5) of firefox?
<kubuntero> bobleny: When?
<stdin> Eruantalon: in konversation (as well as other clients), you can get it to insert a line when you minimise it, so you can come back and see what's been said from that point on, it's quite useful
<Eruantalon> how?
<kubuntero> stdin: Seriously?
<kubuntero> How?
<kubuntero> lol
<kgarrod> I am trying to add syntax checking for Rails. I put the xml file in /usr/share/apps/katepart/syntax, but 'locate katepart' doesn't show it
<dwidmann> stdin: yes, do tell
<kubuntero> stdin: You use konversation?
<denisel> a + sign is by the number 2 it says /usr/lib/jvm/jaba-gcj/jre/bin/jave
<bobleny> I dont remember... lets find out... infact, maybe it wont do it... think positivly....
<stdin> kubuntero: yes
<Linux_Galore> denisel: gcj  is rubbish
<dwidmann> denisel: that's because it is the current default
<kubuntero> stdin: Tell me how :)
<Eruantalon> stdin: Konversation ROCKS!
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you want the sun version
<denisel> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<denisel> how do i do that
<Eruantalon> denisel: try              sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<stdin> Eruantalon dwidmann: in konversation, Settings -> configure Konversation -> Chat Window, click the "Insert remember line when chat window is hodden"
<Eruantalon> and tell us what it says
<stdin> kubuntero: ^^
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you use the command I posted before and it should list all the variants and you select the one you want, in this case the sun 1.5/5.0 one
<stdin> s/hodeen/hidden/:p
<Eruantalon> Linux_Galore: Denisel does not have the sun one in her list
<Linux_Galore> denisel: if you install the gcj version of java it will default to that version, only down side is it doesnt work well
<denisel> theere is a wrapper 4.1 and a wrapper 4.0 but no sun one
<dwidmann> ah, neat, i had just recently switched from kopete (due to nasty memory leaks apparantly linked to irc in kopete), so I haven't really bothered configuring it yet ...
<Linux_Galore> denisel: then you havent installed it
<junocdx> Can I run Opera on 64-bit Kubuntu?
<kubuntero> stdin: That does't count for alt-tabbing away does it?
<dwidmann> junocdx: yes
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you have intalled gcj  wont work
<junocdx> how do I install the package?  I got an error because of the architecture
<denisel> so what do i do to get it installed
<stdin> kubuntero: no, but I have a shortcut key set to minimise the window
<Eruantalon> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Linux_Galore> denisel: install the sun 5.0 java package
<dwidmann> junocdx: install all of the ia32-libs packages(there are a few), then install libasound32 (IIRC), then install the package in konsole with dpkg --install --force-architecture filename.deb
<bobleny> Didn't do it that time.... It has every other time I've told it to restart.... Dumb thing....
<Linux_Galore> denisel: run adept you should see it
<Eruantalon> denisel: do: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<denisel> ok
<kubuntero> stdin: Aside from  Alt+F3
<bobleny> But, how often does one have to restart the computer?
<Eruantalon> stdin: Hmm i don't have that option
<stdin> kubuntero: yes, it just minimises the window, not bring up the menu, but because I use beryl, I have one set in there aswel
<Linux_Galore> denisel: actually you will have to install java from the command line sorry it needs you to ok a licence queery
<stdin> Eruantalon: it should be there, if you're in kinversation
<dwidmann> gah, something reset my uptime ... or wait, I put in that hard drive last night, before that I hadn't rebooted for 2 weeks
<Eruantalon> what version?
<denisel> im looking in adept
<bobleny> Hey, is there a way to make the num lock turn on by defult? It is always off when I turn the comp on.
<Linux_Galore> denisel: dont bother it wont work
<stdin> Tamacracker: I can't find the chip set for that one, but I did find this which may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323481
<Linux_Galore> denisel: type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<dwidmann> bobleny: maybe in your bios, I know my bios has an option for that
<Linux_Galore> denisel: one thats finnished run
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: that must be the 20th time
<stdin> Eruantalon: it was in the dapper and edgy versions, i'm in feisty and it's in this one too
<Linux_Galore> denisel: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> denisel: run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Linux_Galore> denisel: 2 steps
<bobleny> nope, not in BIOS
<Eruantalon> i have konversation 1.0.1
<dwidmann> bobleny: system settings -> keyboard
<denisel> that comand dose not work in my shell konal
<Linux_Galore> denisel: whats the error
<bobleny> Hey! thanks
<denisel> it just gives me alturnitves
<Linux_Galore> denisel: usually gives more than that
<Eruantalon> denisel: What does the command output exactly?
<kubuntero> stdin: Good news the SVN has remember lines for lose focus :)
<stdin> Eruantalon: http://img307.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot6si3.jpg
<stdin> kubuntero: I may have to get it then :)
<junocdx> :dwidmann what is libasound32?  all I see is libasound2?
<kubuntero> Ah the KDE <3
<dwidmann> junocdx: I must be thinking of something else
<dwidmann> maybe libaudio32 or similar, can't remember, that's why I rigged up a script to do it all for me
<Eruantalon> stdin: DOH. It somehow escaped my attention that there were two identicly named tabs
<Eruantalon> stdin: Thanks i found it
<stdin> :)
<fxr> how can i find out which revision of fglrxi have installed
<fxr> ?
<dasickis> hey
<fxr> how can i find out which revision of fglrx have installed
<fxr> how can i find out which revision of fglrx i have installed
<denisel> ok im installing gcj
<denisel> that is installed now
<Linux_Galore> denisel: gcj wont work
<stdin> junocdx, dwidmann: libasound2 (and the -dev -doc and -plugins) is the only package I found with "libasound" in it
<fxr> or does such a question make sense ^
<Linux_Galore> denisel: told you three times now its not "java"
<denisel> what do i need
<dasickis> I needed some help I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop and then installed kde-core but then realized I uninstalled some good kubuntu packages so I reinstalled kubuntu
<Dr_willis> fxr,  fire up adept search for fglrx - look at the version #'s ?
<dasickis> but now few things are messed up
<dasickis> like on the bottom bar the application tabs wont show
<Eruantalon> denisel: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin and TELL US THE OUTPUT!
<dwidmann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330684 - here is the link regarding that script I wrote, try it out if interested junocdx
<Linux_Galore> denisel: as I have said "twice: you need the Sun Java 5.0 package , you cant install it from adept because you have to confirm the license
<dasickis> and then the KDE Icon Start Menu is gone
<fxr> k thanks Dr_willis : )
<Linux_Galore> denisel: if you dont see the Sun Java package in adept (dont install it if you do) it means you havent setup adept properly yet
<junocdx> dwidmann: I got it installed with the command you told me earlier
<dwidmann> things are going in circles, denisel must be frustrated
<stdin> fxr: or just use apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx
<kyle__> Can someone help me for a bit?
<kubuntero> night
<denisel> this is what i got
<denisel> There are 6 alternatives which provide `java'.
<denisel>   Selection    Alternative
<denisel> -----------------------------------------------
<denisel>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<kyle__> Can someone please help me out?
<denisel> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<denisel>       3        /usr/bin/java-sablevm
<denisel>       4        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<stdin> !ask | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<denisel>       5        /usr/bin/cacao
<denisel>       6        /etc/alternatives/kaffe-system/bin/java
<denisel> Press enter to keep the default[*] , or type selection number:
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you havent install Sun Java 5,0 yet thats why
<kyle__> Can someone PM me?
<denisel> denise@denise-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<denisel> Password:
<denisel> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<denisel> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<denisel> denise@denise-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<stdin> !pastebin | denisel
<ubotu> denisel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<denisel> i dont know how
<Eruantalon> denisel: Thank you. Shut down adept
<Linux_Galore> denisel: read the howto
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kyle__> I cant seem to get to download from the wine repositroy with Synaptic...
<Linux_Galore> denisel: "actually" read it, it tells you all the steps
<denisel> ok
<stdin> kyle__: have you added the wine repository to your sources ?
<Linux_Galore> denisel: you cant install sun Java 5.0 from within adept, if you cant install it from the command like it tells me you skipped the early step were it tells you to make sure a repository is setup in adept
<kyle__> i tried to, but its different, i did it at a friends house, but the synaptic looks completly different...
<denisel> im waiting for it to load
<dwidmann> junocdx: from my script, since I couldn't remember everything, aptitude install ia32-libs ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-gtk lib32asound2;
<Eruantalon> Linux_Galore: denisel has adept running while running apt-get i think...
<bobleny> Hey, If I install another file manager, like dolphine, will I be able to unistall konqorer and make dolphine my defulte file manager? or how does that work exactlly?
<Linux_Galore> denisel: yeah dont have adept running when you run the apt-get command
<Eruantalon> bobleny: Probably you will get a lot of problems
<Dr_willis> bobleny,  no i doubt it.. ya wouldent want to anyway.
<stdin> kyle__: what version of kubuntu do you have, dapper or edgy ?
<dwidmann> bobleny: konqueror can't be remove, but it should be possible to set it to default
<kyle__> edgy 6.10 or whatever
<junocdx> dwidmann: I got the ia32 packages installed.  and I got opera installed.  and I installed your program.  thanks for the help! =D
<kyle__> and so did my friend
<bobleny> Why cant konqueror be removed???
<dwidmann> junocdx: np
<denisel> oh i didnt know
<kyle__> at his house i just clicked custom and added in the one line of code
<dwidmann> bobleny: it's deeply integrated into kde
<kyle__> my synaptic i got a new button, and three lines to fill it
<denisel> i should or not have adept runing
<kyle__> and i click ok and it doesnt add then when i click reload
<Eruantalon> bobleny because a lot of things depend upon it
<Eruantalon> denisel: Close adept
<junocdx> dwidmann: lol.. I lied.  Opera doesnt run. =\
<Eruantalon> Then run the command
<Linux_Galore> denisel: no adept is a graphcical version of apt-get but you cant run it twice
<bobleny> Figuers, the one thing I don't like about KDE, and it cant be removed.... uhhhh
<Dr_willis> i imagine the alternative file managers dont support all the fun KIOSLAVES also.
<denisel> its closed
<dwidmann> junocdx: pull up konsole, type in opera, see what it says.
<Dr_willis> bobleny,  ugh.. yea.. sure...
<Eruantalon> denisel: Ok then run sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> kyle__: in synaptic, go to Settings -> Repositories, you can add it there
<kyle__> i did stdin, it doesnt work
<BluesKaj> bobleny, then go with gtk gnome...kde works well
<bobleny> lol
<Eruantalon> bobleny: But if you don't open why should it bother you?
* Dr_willis hands bobleny  a ' xterm -e mc '
<Minataku> [23:18:16]  dwidmann bobleny: it's deeply integrated into kde << Gee, what else does that sound like...
<Minataku> Oh, yeah
<stdin> kyle__: add it under the "Third party" tab, just click "Add" and put it in there
<Minataku> EXPLORER
<dwidmann> bobleny: you can set something else to be default, and remove the icons for launching konqueror if that's how you feel
<denisel> it said couldn't find package  sun have
<Minataku> *dramatic chord*
<kyle__> there is no third party tab
<denisel> java
<BluesKaj> yeah , run unix ...forget about GUI's  ..purist city
<bobleny> ... lol ...
<Eruantalon> denisel: Ok. Then it seems that you do not have the right repos enabled
<dwidmann> Minataku: well, it's not THAT deeply integrated, but deeply enough that removing it would probably be troublesome
* Dr_willis goes back to his C64 and GEOS
<Murchadh> bobleny: What is it about konqueror that offends you so?
<Eruantalon> denisel: Are you sure you entered the command EXACTLY as i gave it to you
<Linux_Galore> denisel: yeah, you need to "enable" multiverse in adept
<Minataku> dwidmann: I know, I'm just bored
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<stdin> kyle__: ok, so we do it the "other" way, press Alt-F2 (to open the run dialogue) and in there type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" then just add the repository to the end
* BluesKaj hits the sack ...time for some silly coasttocoastam weirdos :)
<BluesKaj> nite all
<denisel> everything was enabled
<kyle__> stdin can i possibly send you a snapshot of it?
<stdin> night BluesKaj :)
<bobleny> everything so far.... I havn't like a single featuer of it. In fact, its featuers are what I don't like....
<kyle__> i want to use this program in the future and im looking to fix it, not a workaround
<stdin> kyle__: is there any reason you need the version from the wine repo, not the ubuntu one?
<dwidmann> If I remember right exploder.exe was the desktop, taskbar, browser, web browser, windower, and more
<Linux_Galore> denisel:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kyle__> ?
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Linux_Galore> denisel: tells you how to enable multiverse
<kyle__> yah thats what im trying to get
<kyle__> wine
<kyle__> i got the repository link and everything
<Eruantalon> denisel: If the packages cannot be found then the repos are NOT enabled
<stdin> kyle__: there is version of wine for ubuntu, just follow instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
* dwidmann decides to get off his butt and write denisel a script
<Linux_Galore> lol
<stdin> dwidmann: it may be easier :p
<fxr> is restarting X the same as rebooting if ive been messing with display & xorg.conf settings??
<Minataku> fxr: Yeah
* dwidmann hopes so
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: dont even have to do that, just get him/her to install kubextra -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> fxr: no, you don't need to reboot
<bobleny> I want one simple basic thing to manage my files, one simple basic thing to browser the internet, and many simple programes to display or execute my files.... not to mention its supossed lack of the forward and back buttons on my mouse....
<Minataku> If you want X changes to take effect just Ctrl+Alt+BkSp
<junocdx> dwidmann: I get errors when I tr to run opera.  should I paste the errors?
<denisel> im so fruserated its not funny
<dwidmann> !paste | junocdx
<ubotu> junocdx: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<dwidmann> or just pm me, I don't care
<denisel> ok trying again
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: so did you enable multiverse ?
<stdin> fxr: if you logout there is a entry in the menu called "Restart the X server" use that
<kyle__> ok adept manager worked
<dwidmann> what did I need to enable multiverse for Linux_Galore
<kyle__> so should i just use adept manager, and get rid of synaptic manager?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: it tells adept were to get some extra packages ie "Java"
<bobleny> Denisel, I feel your pain....
<dwidmann> kyle__ you can, but you're nto obligated to
<kyle__> whats the difference between the two, besides synaptic not working for crap
<stdin> kyle__: I use synaptic, but maybe a different version to you as I'm running feisty, not edgy
<Eruantalon> denisel: It can be quite frustrating sometimes. But if you listen to exactly what we are saying it will go alot faster.
<dwidmann> s/nto/not
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann:  did you click on the update bitton
<Linux_Galore> button*
<Juno> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/907/
<dwidmann> But I'm not doing anything, besides, I'm using java 6 :)
<stdin> kyle__: you can use www.imageshack.us to send me a screenshot of what it looks like
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Minataku> fxr: Did it work?
<dwidmann> Juno: line 3 is the reason it's not coming up, try installing libqt3-mt
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: oops bad autocomplete
<bobleny> From my understanding, Gentoo is much better at custimizing the computer, is this true, do you know?
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore: bad indeed :O
<fxr> no Minataku flgrxinfo still not give me the output i want
<fxr> i was was looking in my logs
<fxr>  DRI initialization failed!                  *
<fxr> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<fxr> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<fxr> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available
<Juno> dwidmann: I have that installed all ready
<dwidmann> bobleny: it's my understanding that gentoo is also much slower, and more involved
<dwidmann> Juno: hmm
<kyle__> http://img458.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1wx5.png
<Juno> what kernel does 6.10 use?
<Minataku> fxr: Ouch
<bobleny> I know from experince it is far more involved!!
<dwidmann> which version of ubuntu are you using, I'll fire up a vm and see what's up
<Minataku> Do you have the kernel module installed/inserted?
<Juno> dwidmann: 6.10
<stdin> Juno: 2.6.17 i think
<kyle__> i add the url and click ok, then reload, and it does nothing at all, doesnt get the repository files
<dwidmann> okie dokie  juno
<denisel> there i disabled than enabled everything
<stdin> Juno: yep, 2.6.17-10-generic
<Linux_Galore> denisel: so basically installling java is really three steps 1, setup multiverse in Adept, 2, use apt-get  from the command line to get Java. 3 use apt-get to define what is the default versions of Java on your system
<tamacreacker> How come when I open Airsnort I get these errors on terminal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/908/
<fxr> "Do you have the kernel module installed/inserted?" i think so how can i check...?
<kyle__> stdin did you see that screenshot?
<Minataku> fxr: Let me check
<dwidmann> that's interesting, I wonder why /media/storage didn't mount on startup >.>
<Eruantalon> denisel: ok
<stdin> kyle__: looking now
<Eruantalon> Then you fetch packages
<dwidmann> what was that command for checking the UUID of a partition again?
<Linux_Galore> tamacreacker: because "sbin" is a root folder and user cant access it so use sudo airsnort
<stdin> tamacreacker: the "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device" errors are harmless, don't worry about them
<Minataku> fxr: You should be able to see all the active modules via /proc/modules
<denisel> i need to go to bed
<Minataku> Apologies if my ways are a bit foreign, I'm a Gentoo user and I do everything from the CLI XD
<stdin> dwidmann: "sudo vol_id -u <partition>"
<tamacreacker> ah ok
<tamacreacker> is there anyway that i can make airsnort into an applet?
<denisel> i will do some moore tomorrow
<tamacreacker> so i dont have to keep goin to my terminal
<Minataku> tamacreacker: The terminal is awesome :o
<stdin> kyle__: click the add button
<dwidmann> thanks stdin
<kyle__> there is no add button stdin...
<stdin> kyle__: bottom left
<Linux_Galore> tamacreacker: yeah. create a link on your desktop  just set the run kommand as kdesu airsnort
<kyle__> theres a new button
<kyle__> and i click it
<kyle__> and add the url
<kyle__> and click ok
<kyle__> and then click reload
<kyle__> and it doesnt get anything related to wine
<kyle__> and i went into adept and put the same link it
<kyle__> and it worked right off the bat
<kyle__> so wth lol
<Linux_Galore> command*
<stdin> kyle__: what URL did you add?
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i install wine-0.9.28.tar.bz2, thx
<fxr> Minataku my /proc/modules is an empty file
<Minataku> fxr: :o
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: if you asking that question you shouldnt be downloading a source file
<dwidmann> Juno, sorry it took me a minute to work that out, my device nodes got moved around while I was playing with hard drives last night, I have vmware up and working now though.
<fxr> is that bad?
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: you gonna compile wine? good luck
<kyle__> For Ubuntu Edgy (6.10):
<kyle__>  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<tamacreacker> ah i see... ok now im gettin this when i click start: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/909/
<Balsamic_Chicken> i want the newest version, the stuff in repo don't work out too well
<Juno> dwidmann: by all means.. take your time
<Linux_Galore> tamacreacker: does the /sbin/wlanctl-ng  file actually exist ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Linux_Galore if it is that simple why can't u just give the instructions instead, how would i ever deal with a source file if i don't even try it
<dwidmann> and it seems I didn't have a kubuntu edgy vm setup, so that'll take a few minutes too, should be somewhat faster though seeing as I have the iso handy
<Eruantalon> Maybe I should go to bed as well it is 5:38 in the morning here... yawn.
<stdin> kyle__: under URI: put "http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt" , under Distribution: put "edgy" and under Section(s): put "main" that should work
<tamacreacker> i dont know Linux.
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: because "wine" has a pile of dependencies and you cant just "build" wine of the bat yoiu have to set up some things
<tamacreacker> how would I check that?
<draik> can I remote into my friend's computer at home with krdc and krfb?
<tamacreacker> my Wireless USB Adapter works.. i know that.
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: use "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main" in your sources, that's easier than compileing (if you use dapper, replace "edgy" with "dapper" )
<Balsamic_Chicken> kk
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: also "wine" is in the repository anyway so why bother
<kyle__> wow thanks stdin, im a idiot :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> cuz i said i'd like the newest version plus i'd like to try work with a .bz2 for once
<stdin> kyle__: no problem :) the interface will be improved in feisty anyway :)
<Minataku> fxr: It's kind of weird
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: thats just a zip file format, not big deal
<Linux_Galore> no*
<Minataku> I thought Ubuntu kernels were all-mod
<Minataku> Which means that there should be a load of crap in there since pretty much all the drivers are moduled
<Balsamic_Chicken> Linux_Galore ..then how do i do it
<andre> dwidmann do you remember me? about nvidia?
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: if you want to try and compile something, don't start with wine, it's  a major headache to compile
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: well for a normal package (not wine) you type   cd /path/to/file/   then tar jxvf file.tar.bz2
<tamacreacker> #ubuntu
<kyle__> one more question stdin
<Minataku> stdin: Are you a kubuntu user?
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's j in tar for
<dwidmann> andre, yes
<kyle__> how do i do vlc?
<kyle__> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<stdin> Minataku: yes
<Minataku> Are there a load of entries in your /proc/modules ?
<dwidmann> still having trouble andre?
<andre> stdin do you remember me? about nvidia glx
<draik> stdin: Hello. Can I remote into my friend's computer with krdc and krfb?
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: then you cd the the new directory then type   ./configure  then make  then sudo make install
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: thats it
<stdin> kyle__: you the one in the ubuntu repositories, it's in universe I think
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Balsamic_Chicken> Linux_Galore did u mean cd /path_to_file, and then what's j in jxvf for
<stdin> draik: if they have vnc server setup, then yes
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: you cd to the place were you put the file first Linux doesnt magically know were the file is
<stdin> andre: yes ?
<draik> stdin: how do they have it setup?
<draik> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Minataku> stdin: Are there a load of entries in your /proc/modules ?
<kyle__> im confused
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: cd - change directory  same as dos
<bobleny> VNC is cool!
<Balsamic_Chicken> Linux_Galore i meant when u typed cd /path/to/file, did u mean cd /path_to_file
<bobleny> I have it on my windows, it drives my sister insane! lol
<dwidmann> Juno: the vm is almost set up :) five more minutes I reckon
<stdin> Minataku: yes 132 of them
<Linux_Galore> usually I type ~/path/to/file/   its the path so you dont end with the file name
<Juno> can someone walk me through mounting my ntfs drive?
<Minataku> stdin: Hm
<stdin> Juno: read the guide
<bobleny> I installed dolphine file manager it is so much faster than konqorer! :)
<stdin> Minataku: why ?
<Juno> stdin: where do I find it?
<andre> stdin my nvidia is running now but when I run this command sudo sh ./armyops250-linux.run to enter the game  apear this error Error in MD5 checksums: 5fe3c545fac8df4e82440c18c70b25a1 is different from dc7ebb581249712f797c6d283a8e98a5
<stdin> ntfs | Juno
<bobleny> How do I make it my defult file manager though?
<stdin> ntfs | Juno
<Minataku> stdin: fxr is having trouble with dri and his /proc/modules is empty
<stdin> !ntfs | Juno
<ubotu> Juno: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> damn keyboard :p
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken:  ~/  is a short cut for /home/username/
<andre> stdin what I have to do?
<Juno> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kyle__> how do i close a non responding application?
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: so lets say i downloaded the file to my Documents folder I would type  ~/Documents
<dwidmann> andre: it's saying that a file is incomplete or corrupt
<Minataku> kyle__: Console or GUI?
<Linux_Galore> Balsamic_Chicken: sorry cd  ~/Documents
<kyle__> gui
<stdin> Minataku: /proc/modules can't be empty, it list all the modules loaded
<andre> dwidmann ok i'll try download again
<bg__> stupid question but, does edgy come with kde 4?
<fxr> : \
<stdin> andre: try downloading it again, it seems to be corrupt
<Minataku> kyle__: Open a terminal, type "ps" and look for the name, there will be a PID associated with it, type kill [pid] 
<dwidmann> bg__ no
<dwidmann> bg__: kde3.5.5
<andre> dwidn thanks for the link my nvidia is running
<stdin> bg__: KDE4 isn't nearly ready to release yet
<Minataku> If anyone else has an easier way you're welcome to tell him XD
<Linux_Galore> kde4 = 6 months
<tamacreacker> im gettin this when i click start on Airsnort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/909/
<dwidmann> minataku: killall <processname>
<stdin> Linux_Galore: what the release, or developer release ?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Sure, that's a bit easier, I guess XD
<Linux_Galore> stdin: for the first stable Im reading
<Linux_Galore> stdin: dev unstable stuff is out already but its very incomplete
<kyle__> kyle@kyle-desktop:~$ ps
<kyle__>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<kyle__> 13107 pts/3    00:00:00 bash
<kyle__> 13123 pts/3    00:00:00 ps
<stdin> Linux_Galore: but it's not ready for use on the desktop yet, for developing it will be ready soon
<kyle__> man wth
<dwidmann> :( ubiquity-kde wants to download things? how evil
<kyle__> everything is such a hassle with this stupid thing
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yep, thats why I said "unstable"
<Minataku> kyle__: Doh
<Minataku> kyle__: Sorry, ps -A
<Linux_Galore> tamacreacker: its saying a file is missing
<stdin> tamacreacker: you need to install linux-wlan-ng
<kyle__> operation not permitted
<kyle__> pos linux
<tamacreacker> ok
<tamacreacker> how do i install it
<stdin> kyle__: why not ise ksysguard
<kyle__> what?
<stdin> tamacreacker: install in adept/synaptic/apt-get you choose
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: you mean it wont allow a "user" to run system commands that "may" hose your system like windows does
<Minataku> kyle__: Take stdin's advice, my way is the hard way
<stdin> kyle__: it's a GUI to let you kill processes
<tamacreacker> so it'll be called linux-wlan-ng?
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<kyle__> how is end process a system command?
<stdin> (amongst other things it dose)
<Minataku> kyle__: If you don't own the process it is
<kyle__> did i just run it myself and have it freeze?
<fxr> it seems my /proc/devices file is also empty which i believe is wrong.. i must looking at it wrong.. i using sudo thunar.. then clicking the file...
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: if "root" own the processs the user cant kill it
<Minataku> Really, to get technical it's a system command no matter what, but there are restrictions on what you can terminate with it
<Linux_Galore> owns*
<kyle__> ok so.... i just gotta sit here witha  frozen application?
<stdin> tamacreacker: yes, it's called  linux-wlan-ng
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: no use sudo ksysguard,   life becomes to much easier
<kyle__> whats that?
<stdin> kyle__: also, if your app froze, you can use Ctrl-Alt-Esc then click in the window, and it will close
<kyle__> sudo -i?
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: you can see all the processes in a graphical form and whats sucking up resources and what isnt and with a single click kil it
<stdin> kyle__: Kmenu -> System -> KSysGuard
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: ksysguard is the easy way to manager your running processes
<Linux_Galore> manage*
<kyle__> i miss suse and redhat
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: they use the same thing
<kyle__> lol
<Juno> dwidmann: any progress?
<stdin> KSysGuard is a KDE app, most (if not all) KDE distros use it
<kyle__> ok, so now i need to get vlc
<Linux_Galore> yeah, Ive got ksyguard on fedora 6.0
<Linux_Galore> ksysguard*
<dwidmann> Juno: the vm is setup and now booting
<dwidmann> it wanted to download genormous language packs, or something
<tamacreacker> lol
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: easy either use adept or run  apt-get install vlc
<stdin> dwidmann: it's probably just doing a whole system update
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: sorry sudo apt-get install vlc
<tamacreacker> im gettin this when i click start on Airsnort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/910/
<kyle__> adept doesnt have vlc
<kyle__> what do i do?
<stdin> kyle__: you need to enable the universe repository
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: aah need to enable universe in adept
<stdin> snap :0
<kyle__> ok how do i do that?
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> !universe | kyle__
<ubotu> kyle__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> tamacreacker: maybe you need to run it as root, ie with sudo, or kdesu if it's a GUI app
<tamacreacker> :\ brb
<hype> http://kmwarren.imarichkid.hop.clickbank.net
<kyle__> anyone play World of Warcraft on thier Linux?
<Linux_Galore> tomsku: add a app link on your desktop and set the run command to kdesu airsnort
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: yeah, you need to set it up under wine
<dwidmann> gah, I had forgotten how dreadfully slow konqueror is without a proper dns cache ... man that is slow
<kyle__> yah, not what i asked
<kyle__> has anyone tried it yet here?
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: yes, it works
<kyle__> better then windows? lol
<Linux_Galore> kyle__: same really, bit slower because its not native
<stdin> Linux_Galore: under wine then?
<dthacker> Hi, how can I get my ipod to mount at /media/ipod instead of /media/sda2?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah, allot of pissing around though to do it in wine, cedega is easier
<flaccid> can you get a free cedega?
<stdin> wine can be a b**ch :p
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: nope
<flaccid> hehe
<dwidmann> Juno: alright, I'm running the script now, then I'll tell you what I find out
<fxr> how can i fix this? Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<stdin> dthacker: are you running edgy or dapper?
<Linux_Galore> fxr:  what are you on ?
<fxr> edgy
<dthacker> Linux_Galore: dapper
<kyle__> is there a linux program like daemon tools/
<ccatalan> ejale
<ccatalan> hola
<ccatalan> chilenos x ahi
<ccatalan> hi
<dthacker> stdin: dapper
<dthacker> sorry, crossed wires there
<stdin> dthacker: are you mounting it from the dialogue that opens when you connect it ?
<Linux_Galore> fxr: aaah, do you get that when you try to run glxgears ?
<dthacker> stdin: yes, but I'm not sure I should
<stdin> Linux_Galore: wouldn't glxinfo tell you more
<fxr> no when i run fglrxinfo
<fxr> ve been trying to get xgl to run all night
<flaccid> fxr there are solutions on forums but not always work if you need to change the mesa driver as well
<Linux_Galore> fxr: I had to add three lines to xorg.conf  at the end to fix that
<kyle__> is there a program like daemon tools for linux? mount iso's...etc
<fxr> ve been round and round forums all day/night..
<stdin> dthacker: I think it may be a bug in dapper, you can mount it manually instead with "pmount /dev/sda2 ipod" (without sudo), that will mount it to /media/ipod
<fxr> i am getting closer so ll keep looking
<ccatalan> como instalo gaim en kubuntu
<stdin> kyle__: linux can mount iso's naively
<kyle__> how
<dthacker> stdin: so say "do nothing" to the initial KDE dialog and mount at CL....
<Linux_Galore> fxr: so you have installed the comercial driver for your card and the glx  stuff ??
<fxr> yeah..
<Linux_Galore> fxr: ok I added three lines to fix it up
<dwidmann> Hmm, I guess on the bright side I fixed three bugs in my script just now, on the downside they shouldn't have been there to begin with.
<stdin> kyle__: like this (modify for you circumstances):  "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop myimage.iso ~/images"
<Linux_Galore> fxr: to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Juno> stdin: the website you gave me, the link for the auto mount script is broken, and as for editing my fstab I've only edited one before and it didnt look anything like what this one does.
<kyle__> any program to mount it? lol, im not into the type it out for no reason hardon
<stdin> dthacker: no, afaik, "do nothing"still mounts it, just click cancel
<fxr> Linux_Galore m confused have you editted MY xorg.conf ?!?!??
<dthacker> ok, it's mounted as /media/ipod
<stdin> Juno: hun?
<Linux_Galore> fxr:    Section "Extensions" / newline   Options "Composite"  "Disable"  / newline  EndSection
<dthacker> stdin: tnx. now I'll try some syncs
<stdin> dthacker: it's be fixed in edgy (i think) and feisty too, so you could upgrade, or just mount it like that
<Linux_Galore> fxr: dont actually type  / newline   thats just a warning to start a new line
<Juno> stdin:  you sent me a guide for mounting drives.  the link for the automount script is broken.  and I dont know enough to edit my fstab and the guide doesnt give me enough.
<Linux_Galore> fxr: put that right at the end of the file
<dthacker> stdin: I'll put edgy on my daughter's pc, then I won't be tech support ;)
<fxr> Section "Extensions"
<fxr> 	Option	    "Composite" "Disable"
<fxr> EndSection
<stdin> Juno: ahh, the ntfs one?
<Juno> stdin: yes
<fxr> its already there mate...
<Linux_Galore> fxr: then you have another issue hmm
<Juno> stdin: theres information in my fstab for the drive all ready
<fxr> i think its definately my xorg.conf file...
<stdin> Juno: yes, I know that's broken, but there are manual instructions there too, follow them, if you get stuck on parts, just ask
<stdin> Juno: you just edit the file, don't replace it
<Juno> stdin: right.  but there is a line for my ntfs drive all ready with a uuid infront of it.  the guide says nothing about that
<Linux_Galore> fxr: always try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Linux_Galore> fxr: thats a wizard to setup the xorg.conf file
<fxr> k cheers ll have a nose at that...
<stdin> Juno: can post the fstab file on pastebin please?
<Juno> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/912/
<dthacker> stdin:  even though the ipod is mounted, it continues to flash "Do not disconnect"  Is that an error?
<stdin> Juno: do you just want read access, or write ?
<Juno> stdin: both if possible.
<stdin> dthacker: no, it saying don't just put the cable out, if you "Safely remove" it (from the right click menu), it will then change
<stdin> Juno: dose it mount now? (with read only access)?
<dthacker> stdin: ah, I see
<Juno> stdin: no.  theres nothing in the folder
<stdin> Juno: which one, you seem to have three
<Juno> stdin: none
<Juno> stdin: the only one Im interested in mounting is hdd
<stdin> Juno: what happens if, in konsole, you type "sudo mount /media/hdd1" ?
<dwidmann> Juno: I'm making good progress regarding the opera problem, I should have it solved before long ... it's the downloading that's making this take time.
<Juno> stdin: lol... well it mounts it.  i'm freaking stupid
<tamacreacker> i give up
<tamacreacker> ill figure it out tomorrow
<tamacreacker> goodnight
<Juno> stdin: should I have write access?
<Juno> dwidmann: thank you so much.  I can't live without opera.  firefox just doesnt cut it ;)
<stdin> Juno: no, the linux ntfs driver is read-only, you need to follow a different guide for read-write
<stdin> Juno: if you add the option "auto" to the end of the options to the partitions, they will mount on boot. So like "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46,auto"
<strayhikari> Hello, how does one change the resolution of kdm?
<dwidmann> Juno, my news is both good and bad, the good is that I've got it up and running in my VM, the bad is that I didn't run into your libqt3-mt problem ... I'll hand you what you need to install for a fully functional opera in a sec anyway though
<stdin> strayhikari: you have to edit xorg.conf for that
<stdin> !xconfig | strayhikari
<ubotu> strayhikari: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<Juno> what should I be using to edit system files?
<dwidmann> Juno: sudo aptitude install ia32-libs ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-openoffice.org lib32asound2
<stdin> Juno: anything really, as long as it's running as root, you can even use kate
<Juno> stdin: i tried using kate and got errors in konsole when i tried to save.
<dwidmann> Juno: kdesu kate <filename>
<stdin> Juno: how did you start kate?
<Juno> sudo kate /etc/...
<stdin> Juno: for GUI apps, use kdesu
<dwidmann> starting graphical apps with sudo generally isn't a good idea (though it may work, it may not work well, or it may hose things for you (the ICEauthority problem is a good example)
<stdin> Juno: it may still have saved tho, if kate didn't show a dialogue with an error, it probably worked
<kyle__> How do I see the files in root?
<stdin> kyle__: in konqueror ?
<we6jbo> I have a question
<kyle__> i anything lol
<Juno> dwidmann: I had all of the packages installed all ready.  what now?
<dwidmann> Juno: rats ... libqt-mt.so should be provided by ia32-libs-kde though ...
<strayhikari> Does PCI3.0.0 mean AGP?
<stdin> kyle__: in konqueror just go to "/"  (you may have to go to View -> Show Hideden Files)
<stdin> we6jbo: ask it then :)
<we6jbo> How do you find your MAC address?
<kyle__> there is now view/show hidden files
<stdin> kyle__: in the location bar put "/" (without quotes), then in the View manu, choose "Show Hidden Filees"
<stdin> we6jbo: in konsole, type "ifconfig"
<dwidmann> Juno: what do you get when you do this in konsole: dpkg -S libqt-mt.so.3
<dwidmann> Juno: also try running opera in konsole again and see if you get something different (or not)
<stdin> !find libqt-mt.so.3
<ubotu> File libqt-mt.so.3 found in libqt3-mt
<dwidmann> I already know where it is
<dwidmann> and what packages own it, I'm l ooking for something pecuiliar
<stdin> ahh :)
<dwidmann> FYI, in this case its owned by ia32-libs-kde
<dwidmann> The reason this is pecuiliar is that I'm running a very, very fresh Kubuntu Edgy VM and it installed without and ran opera without a hitch.
<Juno> dwidmann: I got a "couldnt find package libqt-mt.so"
<Juno> and no, I still get the same errors when running opera
<kyle__> how do i find where the files in c:/program files/ ?
<dwidmann> Juno, it's a file, not a package
<dwidmann> another thing, perhaps better to run Juno, is this: sudo update-db && sudo locate libqt-mt.so.3
<kyle__> ???
<stdin> kyle__: you mean look at your windows partition ?
<kyle__> no, i mean find the files installed with WINE
<stdin> kyle__: files in wine are stored in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Juno> dwidmann: update-db "command not found"
<Juno> dwidmann: im full of problems.  =(
<stdin> command is updatedb
<dwidmann> nope, that was probably my mistake
<dwidmann> I usually use "sudo slocate -u" anyway
<Juno> dwidmann: found the files
<dwidmann> and they are where, juno
<dwidmann> /usr/lib32 I hope
<Juno> dwidmann: /usr/lib and /usr/share/qt3/lib
<dwidmann> Juno, well, we've found your problem
<dwidmann> ia32-libs-kde isn't installed correctly, you're missing files that you desperately need
<dwidmann> you need /usr/lib32/libqt-mt.so.3, .3.3, and .3.3.6
<dwidmann> try this, sudo aptitude --purge remove ia32-libs-kde, followed by sudo aptitude install ia32-libs-kde
<Juno> dwidmann: No candidate version found for ia32-libs-kde
<eli>  /msg eliiiiiiii set unfiltered on
<dwidmann> Juno, well that's certainly a problem too
<dwidmann> What mirror are you using for your apt repositories?
<Juno> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Juno> and security.ubuntu.com
<Juno> the default's I'm assuming
<dwidmann> try switching that to archive.ubuntu.com, or uk.archive.ubuntu.com, or something like that, updating, and try installing that package again juno
<Juno> change, or add?
<dwidmann> I've had problems like that with us.archive.ubuntu.com before
<dwidmann> change, even if only temporarily
<dwidmann> you can change it back later if you feel like it
<Juno> same
<dwidmann> Ack, that's odd
<dwidmann> ia32-libs-kde is essential to get opera working in 64-bit ubuntu
<Juno> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/915/
<dwidmann> hold on, I'll fetch a download link
<Juno> I got that when trying apt-get instead of aptitude
<Juno> not sure if that makes any difference or not
<dwidmann> Juno, rats, I think I may have figured it out
<MobsterLobster> can somebody plz give me the feisty irc link?
<dwidmann> I forgot that they had moved ia32-libs-kde to universe
<Juno> eh... lol
<dwidmann> Juno, do you have the universe repository enabled?
<Juno> I do now...
<dwidmann> and does it still tell you it can't find ia32-libs-kde?
<Juno> should I remove the us. from them also?
<Juno> dwidmann: it's downloading! =D
<dwidmann> Juno: that's awesome
<dwidmann> Juno: you can change it back, that wasn't the problem, the problem is that I forgot they moved ia32-libs-kde to universe in edgy - it was part of main in dapper
<dwidmann> that gives me another thing to fix in my script I suppose
<Juno> dwidmann: opera runs after I updated the rest of the lib packages, but I get a page of device errors
<Juno> should I worry abou tthat?
<kyle__> how do i install these god damn drivers arrg@
<kyle__> sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5.run does not work
<matthew_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noiesmo> kyle__,  maybe try chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5.run then sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5.run
<dwidmann> Juno: show me
<dwidmann> pm or pastebin, whichever you prefer
<Juno> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/918/
<firecrotch> I could use some printer help.  Trying to set up a Dell All-In-One 926 printer
<kyle__> grr this is annoying
<MobsterLobster> woot now using feisty
<matthew_> MobsterLobster, how do you like it?
<kyle__> what is feisty?
<MobsterLobster> havnt seen much yet but it looks good
<stdin> kyle__: you can install the ATI drivers by following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<matthew_> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew_> fiesty is the next version of Ubuntu
<MobsterLobster> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<matthew_> nice one...I'm a bad speller, sometimes.
<stdin> MobsterLobster: I've found feisty to be very stable so far, even with beryl :)
<kyle__> kubuntu is better right?
<firecrotch> Depends on whether you like Gnome or KDE better
<MobsterLobster> beryl is my next job
<kyle__> gnome
<matthew_> kyle__, it's not whether one or the other is better, it's who k/ubuntu is better _for_
<firecrotch> Then you don't want Kubuntu
<stdin> kyle__: if you ask that in the Kubuntu channel, we're going to say Kubuntu is better :)
<dwidmann> Juno: don't worry about those, most of it's pretty irrelevant. The Xorg related ones are due to the wacom devices that kubuntu puts in the xorg.conf by default, the rest I forget what it does.
<dwidmann> Juno: glad to see you got it working though :)
<firecrotch> kyle__: if you like Gnome better, then use Ubuntu
<dwidmann> and sorry I took so long to help :(
<kyle__> is fiesty ubuntu or kubuntu?
<MobsterLobster> stdin are u a developer?
<dwidmann> kyle__: both
<Juno> dwidmann: the wait is well worth it.  I can FINALLY use linux and enjoy it now.
<matthew_> kyle__, feisty is ubuntu. Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE (all the eyecandy)
<kyle__> so is it a upgrade from edge or what?
<MobsterLobster> kyle__ its both its the next major release
<kyle__> what the hell lol
<matthew_> kyle__, feisty is ubuntu. Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE (all the eyecandy)
<Juno> dwidmann: I do have a few more things that I need help with, but that will wait for now.  Thanks for everything.
<stdin> MobsterLobster: nope, but I like to test the development version, report bugs, maybe try and fix a couple too :p
<kyle__> so freakin confusing
<dwidmann> You're welcome juno
<firecrotch> stdin: how is feisty so far?
<matthew_> kyle__, nah, just different
<MobsterLobster> kyle__ ubuntu is a distro of linux. ubuntu uses gnome. kubuntu is the same as ubuntu but without gnome and with KDE
<stdin> firecrotch: quite stable, been running for 15 days without a reboot, and the 2.6.20 kernel is faster than the 2.6.17 one :)
<MobsterLobster> kyle__ kubuntu = ubuntu + KDE - gnome
<Juno> I was told there was an opensource flash driver that worked better than Adobe's?  any truth to that?
<jaxon> any difference between having ubuntu installed first then adding kde desktop later and installing kubuntu first then adding gnome desktop after? thanx
<matthew_> Juno, haven't heard that
<MobsterLobster> i think it would just be your load up screen?
<kyle__> So wth is fiesty?
<kyle__> the vista of kubuntu and ubuntu?
<kyle__> a new version of both?
<stdin> Juno: there is an open source flash, but as to if it's better than adobes, probably not, for instance it won't work on flash9 sites
<kyle__> or just ubuntu?
<jaxon> so the stability of the OS is the same ?
<firecrotch> kyle__: you could consider it that (the Vista of Kubuntu and Ubuntu), I guess
<stdin> kyle__: feisty is the next version of both ubuntu and kubuntu
<kyle__> ok sweet
<MobsterLobster> kyle__ feisty is the next ubuntu and kubuntu and edubuntu and xubuntu depending which window manager you use
<kyle__> so edgy is being updated basically lol
<stdin> kyle__: a new version of *ubuntu is released every 6 months
<firecrotch> kyle__: it's constantly in development
<dwidmann> I wonder if any interesting developments have happened with feisty since herd 1 (which didn't seem to have any interesting developments)
<kyle__> so can i upgrade this kubuntu to this new fiesty?
<matthew_> kyle__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<dwidmann> kyle__ not til march
<matthew_> kyle__,  you could, but it's still alpha...whole lotta bugs
<firecrotch> kyle__: You can... but I wouldn't if I were you
<kyle__> ok so when it is stable i can upgrade easily?
<kyle__> but for now its for you guys :-p
<matthew_> kyle__, hopefully
<stdin> kyle__: you could, but I wouldn't reccommend you do unless you know what you are doing, and don't mind it being unstable
<dwidmann> kyle__ like I said, March
<firecrotch> kyle__: yeah, it's easy to do when it's stable
<kyle__> ok cool
<stdin> dwidmann: feisty is out in April, not March
<dwidmann> Oopsies
<kyle__> what is the best way to learn more about linux? like i want to get good at using kubuntu
<stdin> 110th April 2007 to be exact (if it isn't delayed)
<dwidmann> stdin: I must need more caffeine
<firecrotch> stdin: it should at least be stable enough by March though :)
<stdin> 11th April 2007 to be exact (if it isn't delayed)
<dwidmann> I doubt it will be delayed out of april ... it's not like it's an lts release or anything
<stdin> firecrotch: you never know with a development version, it's quite stable now, but any update can change that
<kyle__> lol firecrotch lol
<Juno> sorry to bother again, but how do I force an install on 64bit again?
<dwidmann> kyle__: that's what I thought
<angasule> they should release april 1st, that would cause a lot of trouble, I'm sure :)
<dwidmann> Juno: sudo dpkg --install --force-architecture <packagename>
<Juno> what if it isnt a package?
<kyle__> did anyone answer my question up top
<dwidmann> What is it then?
<Juno> flash =D
<kyle__> about how to learn to use kubuntu and linux better?
<dwidmann> Juno: You'll need to use a 32-bit browser to use flash, fortunately, opera is
<dwidmann> Juno: my script is begging to be tried, it has a flash installer in it too, give it a whirl for me if you don't mind :D
<Juno> sure thing!
<firecrotch> Does anyone have any thoughts on getting a Dell printer working?
<firecrotch> It's a Dell All-in-One 926
<dwidmann> firecrotch, I  have thoughts on it, like the though of banging  my head against hard objects
<Juno> dwidmann: do ou have a link to the script?
<dwidmann> s/though/thought
<dwidmann> Juno, one sec
<stdin> firecrotch: don't know, but have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<kyle__> woah wth, i clicked on ati control center and it logged me out or something...wth?
<fxr> right happy days, ve got xgl working on my ati card.. but now firefox crashes every 2 minutes or so.. can this be related??
<firecrotch> stdin: thanks
<stdin> :)
<dwidmann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330684 @ Juno
<firecrotch> Ah, it seems that the printer is just a rebranded Lexmark
<dwidmann> egads, even worse
<stdin> firecrotch: all dell printers are
<kyle__> anyone willing to PM me and help me out 1 on 1? all this text is killing my brain :(?
<matthew_> kyle__, what are you having problems with?
<kyle__> getting these ati drivers to work
<matthew_> kyle__, sorry, I'm no help...
<Juno> dwidmann: the flash plugin will install for opera?
<Juno> dwidmann: (with your script)
<dwidmann> the ubuntuforums gets questions about getting ati cards working more than constantly ... I'd check there
<dwidmann> Juno: yup ... it'll check for the directory /usr/lib/opera/plugins, and if it exists, put libflashplayer.so there
<Juno> wonderful
<dwidmann> Granted, I've not thoroughly tested the script since the big re-write
<Juno> do you have to install the programs one at a time, or can you put in multiple numbers?
<kyle__> is fglrx what i want for my video card?
<dwidmann> Juno: one at a time for now, I'll change it to multiple later, perhpas
<dwidmann> *perhaps
<Juno> well thats my first suggestion so far ;)
<stdin> kyle__: if it's an ATI card, then yes
<kyle__> yes stdin, its a x800xt all-in-wonder
<kyle__> i have the drivers and the control panel installed, but i cannot get my rez above 800x600!
<stdin> kyle__: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and change the resolution there
<Juno> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/920/
<kyle__> what do i put that into stdin? terminal?
<dwidmann> hmm, lets see if something went wrong then Juno :\
<stdin> kyle__: yes, you'll have to restart the X sever again after you do that
<kyle__> k so thats why i crashed before? lol
<dwidmann> Yep, looks like one of the results of rewriting it Juno, I'll have it fixed and up in no time
<kyle__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<kyle__>    customized
<kyle__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<kyle__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070109012659
<Juno> dwidmann: got another error with sun java =\
<kyle__> does that mean i messed it up?
<stdin> argg :p
<kyle__> or just that it made a backup of my original config?
<dwidmann> Juno: I rewrote it the other day, it's still hurting for testing, and I don't have the bandwidth to test all of it myself, pastebin the error for java too for me if you don't mind
<dwidmann> I've already fixed the flash error
<Jucato> kyle__: just meant that it was backed up
<kyle__> ok im gonna reload now, can i just end the session and start a new one?
<kyle__> or will i have to completly restart?
<Juno> dwidmann: in the process of it.  and with as much as you helped me I'll be more than happy to donate my bandwidth ;)
<Jucato> kyle__: you just need to restart X
<stdin> kyle__: did it do anything else after that message?
<kyle__> no
<kyle__> that was the post message
<stdin> then it didn't change anything
<kyle__> i was in a blue screen and picked ati, then 1280x1024
<kyle__> then hit ok and that came up
<Jucato> stdin: huh?
<stdin> kyle__: that's what I meant
<kyle__> oh, you said after
<kyle__> not before
<kyle__> thats what i did before the postmessage
<stdin> ahh, whatever :p
<kyle__> how do i reload x server?
<Jucato> stdin: <kyle__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070109012659 <--- looks like it did change
<stdin> kyle__: then it workd
<dwidmann> Juno, thanks, I've rebuilt it, and I suppose it wouldn't hurt to upload now that I've fixed the flash issue, as well as several others
<stdin> kyle__: logout, then press Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace
<stdin> Jucato: I thought that was the only thing that got displayed, didn't know that it was shown after the menu
<Jucato> ah
<dwidmann> Juno: anyhow, the sun java related error would be nice ... so I could fix it that is.
<Juno> ubuntu says I'm trying to spam the paste system.  =\  I got a few errors with WINE also.  not sure if they're serious though.  it didnt crash.
<kyle__> getting somewhere, lol, got it to 1024x768 now lol
<aakarsh> hi
<stdin> :)
<dwidmann> Juno: I got that message not long ago too, it was sooooooo annoying
<aakarsh> i just installed ubuntu edgy
<aakarsh> cant  log in as root
<aakarsh> i am a noob . does the install create  a root account
<Jucato> !sudo | aakarsh
<ubotu> aakarsh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dwidmann> Juno, rather than pastebinning them, since it doesn't seem to like you, you could just pm it to me
<stdin> aakarsh: you don't login as root
<Jucato> aakarsh: root account is disabled in Kubuntu
<aakarsh> really ! ok
<aakarsh> thanks
<stdin> aakarsh: sudo is more secure than a root account, that why Kubuntu (and all other Ubuntu variants) uses it
<aakarsh> thanks , was a little suprised am reading about it thanks for the link
<kyle__> god damnit
<fierce> Is there another Audio cutting/editing program other than Audacity?  this thing fails it bigtime
<kyle__> i changed something and its back to 640x480 lol
<fierce> keeps telling me it cant initialize my audio device, yet the audio is just fine
<kyle__> stdin what driver would be best for my ati all-in-wonder x800xt?
<stdin> fierce: I has that problem, I had to run "sudo killall atrs" for audacity to work, it may work for you
<fierce> stdin: i will try that, thank you
<stdin> kyle__: there is only 1 ATI binary driver, the fglrx one
<kyle__> ok and what do i set it to in the monitor and properties thing?
<fierce> stdin: wow, its still doing it
<fierce> this is awful
<kyle__> i goto hardware and click configure and theres a whole list of crap
<stdin> fierce: you could try jokosher, but is still under development
<fierce> cool., i will look into that, thanks
<stdin> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<fierce> sounds good
<kyle__> stdin why is it only showing 800x600 in the control panel thing?
<stdin> it's the one jono bacon and all the others on LugRadio keep banging on about
<stdin> kyle__: you may have to change it again with the dpkg-reconfigure command
<kyle__> why wont it just automatically do that in here?
<stdin> I'm not a developer, I don't know
<kyle__> how u know that command though?
<kyle__> if they got a command for it in the terminal dont you think it woulda work in gui too? lol its wierd
<stdin> kyle__: that command just reconfigures the xorg.conf file, I know it because I've used it to fix my X server before
<kyle__> k brb
<kyle__> why in the hell wont this thing go past 1024?
<Juno-brb> dwidmann:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/921/
<Juno-brb> dwidmann: errors from java and WINE
<Juno-sleeps> dwidmann: thanks again for all the help.
<stdin> kyle__: I don't have an ATI card, so I don't know
<dwidmann> thanks Juno-sleeps, good night
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: what card do you hvae?
<kyle__> Ati All-in-wonder Radeon X800XT
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: is it pci-e?
<kyle__> no, agp
<kyle__> 8x
<Juno-sleeps> you might try this... its what I had to do
<dwidmann> juno-sleeps, java issue fixed, now for the other
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: k-menu - system settings
<kyle__> ?
<kyle__> and?
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: go into administrator mode
<ramanuj> i have downloaded few gdm themes but i dont know how to install
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: then click hardware
<ramanuj> in other linux like mandriva there was explicit option for changing theme but here
<ramanuj> nothing
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: it should have your graphics card and monitor there.  click configure to the right
<ramanuj> i think ubuntu should provide more system administration tools
<stdin> ramanuj: gdm themes are for ubuntu, not kubuntu
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: in the box that opens, scroll through the manufacturors drivers
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: find "ATI Radeon (fglrx)"
<kyle__> thats what its already set to
<ramanuj> yes man i tried on ubuntu only i just asked here b`cas i thought that any oone can help
<dwidmann> Juno-sleeps: question, regarding wine, do you have a directory "c" in your home folder now?
<Juno-sleeps> dwidmann: I do now
<dwidmann> awesome, it seems it went without a hitch then
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: thats the one you selected?
<kyle__> yah i already set it to that
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: did you do the same with your monitor?  choose the specific manufacturor and model?
<kyle__> still not getting more then 1024x768
<kyle__> monitor is generic
<Juno-sleeps> kyle__: look on the back of your monitor and get the make/model
<Juno-sleeps> and look for it just like you did with the ATI driver
<kyle__> its a generic daewoo monitor
<kyle__> doesnt even say daewoo on it
<kyle__> and it autodetects it as generic
<Juno-sleeps> what size is it?
<kyle__> 17
<kyle__> got it
<kyle__> set it to generic 1280x1024 74hz
<strayhikari> Anyone up for helping a noob get mp3s/restricted file formats working? The wiki seems to be out of date, the package libxine-extracodecs seems to be out of date
<kyle__> brb
<avalon>  Hey.. I just ran rkhunter and got this msg /dev/.tmp-22-0 (block special (22/0))  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)  /etc/.java (directory)... do I have a problem?
<vulcanius> stray: go check out automatix or easyubuntu
<Juno-sleeps> dwidmann: it didnt install anything besides a common files under Program files.  should there be more?
<stdin> strayhikari: the package libxine-extracodecs works fine with mp3s
<stdin> and automatix can cause major problems later
<dwidmann> Juno-sleeps: I don't think so
<kyle__> lol woot
<kyle__> i did it! lol
<strayhikari> stdin: let me give you teh error it gives me
<Juno-sleeps>   /shrug.  tried to help
<Juno-sleeps> my monitor had a driver for it, and after that it runs perfectly
<stdin> strayhikari: ok
<strayhikari> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<strayhikari> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<strayhikari> is only available from another source
<strayhikari> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<strayhikari> That is the tail of it
<dwidmann> Juno-sleeps: the part that was throwing you lots of info in the wine install process was when simple64 ran a script called sidenet to configure wine ... the reason for the "errors" was that I ran it with kdesu -u yourusername
<stdin> strayhikari: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kyle__> why does linux start up so much faster then windows
<Juno-sleeps> dwidmann: mk.  I'll run through it all again later
<stdin> kyle__: because it's better than windows :p
<dwidmann> kyle__ I'm used to hearing the opposite, nice to hear that it starts up faster for you
<Juno-sleeps> I was just going to say mine loads slower...
<kyle__> my windows takes like 2 minutes for the icons to show and such lol
<kyle__> this thing i can click login and see everything and run something right off the bat
<stdin> dwidmann: my XP machine (which is more powerful than this one) take at least 2-3 times longer to boot than this one
<stdin> dwidmann: and that's just getting tot he windows login screen
<dwidmann> I think it takes mine about a minute, perhaps only 50s, to get to my desktop and such, though, it's about 10 more or so til I have all of my things loaded. I'd say things are probably a bit slower with winxp, once you figure in loading all of the programs and such.
<kyle__> damn i guess my comp loves linus lol
<kyle__> its almost instant for me
<dwidmann> stdin: with the proper tweaks I can get winxp up and going on this machine in ~30s, most likely, but I've no reason to pay for a windows license.
<stdin> I have this system loaded in 90seconds from cold boot to logged in and cpu drops to ~0%
<stdin> and that's after the POST checks the RAM (which takes about 20-30 seconds)
<stdin> ok, so not 30, but 20 yes
<dwidmann> my bootchart is quite a bit slower than it used to be ... 25s instead of 18 :(
<MobsterLobster> how do i check wich kernal im usingt?
<dwidmann> uname -a
<stdin> MobsterLobster: uname -r
<Jucato> uname -r
<MobsterLobster> thx
<kyle__> my comp is old but still kickin, lol
<MobsterLobster> and how do i check which version of ubuntu im using?
<stdin> lsb_release -r
<avalon> How can I have the safest ubuntu server aside from having firestarter, rkhunter, and clam going?
<stdin> or lsb_release -d to get the name
<dwidmann> firestarter is just a gui to configure iptables, last I heard
<kyle__> P4 2.8ghz with HT, 2 gigs of ddr ram, MSI 848P Neo board and a ATI X800xt
<stdin> avalon: seems secure with just that, not that you even need clamav
<avalon> doesn't it just make iptables more user friendly?
<stdin> avalon: that's firestarter
<dwidmann> with regards to clamav, unless it's a mail server, or something, not really needed
<avalon> I'm kinda freaking out about security since I just ran rkhunter and it spat out something I've never seen before
<dwidmann> avalon, check that they aren't false positives, I'm sure google knows
<stdin> avalon: what did it say, it's unlikely it actually found a rootkit
<avalon> It said to inspect those directories
<avalon> It found "hidden files" in those dirs
<stdin> if it was like /etc/.java , don't worry
<stdin> don't mean you have a rootkit
<avalon> Okay thanks.. that puts my mind at ease
<stdin> rootkits are *extremely* rare
<avalon> Just convinced my boss to swap from winblowz to linux.. I'd hate to have to report problems already
<kyle__> anyone use XFIRE on linus?!
<vulcanius> avalon: you convinced your boss at 2:20 in the morning?
<stdin> heh, it's 07:19 here
<Lynoure> kyle__: Linus is the guy, Linux is the operating system :)
<kyle__> omg that reminds me of some dude
<kyle__> my mom works with this dude his name is linux
<avalon> LOL no vulcanius.. yesterday afternoon at our cost efficiency meeting
<kyle__> or something lol
<vulcanius> lol
<vulcanius> i was about to call into question your work "relationship" with your boss
<avalon> I explained to him it was more secure and efficient to use Linux
<avalon> ;) 75 year old penny pinchers aren't my thing
<fxr> how come i get this "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" in a xgl session but not in my kde session? when i run flgrxinfo
<kyle__> so anyone use Xfire with linux?
<fxr> my flgrx driver works ok in kde but not xgl.. why why why why...?
<stdin> fxr: you may find better help in #ubuntu-xgl
<fxr> k cheers fella
<strayhikari> stdin: you up for another question?
<stdin> strayhikari: depends on the question :p
<stdin> fxr: no problem
<strayhikari> stdin: ok, got libxine codecs installed ok, but am getting no sound, lspci sees the device, and lsmod shows that several sound modules have been install, under the sound settings it is set to autodetect (rather than alsa/oss) all cables are plugged in ok, any ideas?
<stdin> strayhikari: you get any other sounds, or non at all ?
<strayhikari> stdin: none at all
<stdin> strayhikari: have you made sure it's not muted in kmix ?
<kyle__> man this sucks, cant make xfire work for linux
<stdin> kyle__: what is xfire ?
<strayhikari> stdin: checked it, but I'll check again, new to kde may have missed something
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kyle__> xfire is a program people use in games to talk to people ingame
<kyle__> !xfire
<kyle__> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> strayhikari: some links there to check out
<kyle__> its basically aim for in game
<kraut> moin
<strayhikari> stdin: wasn't muted that woudl have been a nice fix :( everything seems to be setup right, arg
<stdin> kyle__: is it a linux app, or are you using it under wine?
<kyle__> wine
<kyle__> xfire is a widows app
<kyle__> it keeps crashing when it loads up though
<stdin> kyle__: then it may just not work with wine
<stdin> kyle__: what version of wine are you using ?
<kyle__> the newest
<kyle__> straight from the repository remember?
<kyle__> like hours ago that was my first problem lol
<notech> games are best played on the OS they were designed for :)
<stdin> kyle__: wine is strange because something will work in one version, and not another, even if it's a newer version
<kyle__> i looked up xfire on wine and found it, but it dont say if the damn thing works or not
<kyle__> of i found the wrong link?
<firecrotch> Trying to install a package, but I keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/923/
<firecrotch> I can't figure out what's using /var/lib/dpkg/
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why knetworkmanager can't connect to a infra wifi network while the wireless assistant is able to only via manual ip config?  i'm using kubuntu 6.10
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | firecrotch
<ubotu> firecrotch: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<firecrotch> dwidmann: thanks
<dwidmann> you're welcome firecrotch
<stdin> kyle__: what version of xfire is it?
<emss> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 6.10 then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but would like to revert back to Ubuntu/GNOME, how to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<firecrotch> dwidman: didn't work
<dwidmann> emss: if you installed kubuntu-desktop with aptitude, it should be as easy as removing the kubuntu-desktop package, else, it will take more effort
<dwidmann> firecrotch: well, the coveted last resort is to reboot
<stdin> emss: try "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<stdin> works 6.10 and up
<kyle__> xfire_installer_23928.exe
<firecrotch> dwidmann: tried rebooting already
<emss> wth is there apt-get if you should use aptitude?
<dwidmann> firecrotch, well, there's an oops, try deleting the lock file
<stdin> emss: aptitude is a frontend to apt-get, just use the commands I showed
<emss> stdin: that doesn't remove the kde packages
<stdin> emss: yes, it should remove all the KDE packages
<firecrotch> stdin: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package; removing it does noting
<firecrotch> *nothing
<emss> The following packages will be REMOVED:  debhelper dpatch html2text
<emss> that's it
<stdin> firecrotch: that's what autoremove dose tho
<firecrotch> Ah, I missed that in your original message
<stdin> emss: you removed kubuntu-desktop, then ran  "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?
<emss> stdin: yes
<Jucato> ouch..
<emss> this is ubuntu 6.10
<kyle__> can't believe no xfire for linux! :(
<stdin> huh, worked when I removed ubuntu-desktop
<emss> stdin: I love how apt-get autoremove isn't documented
<Jucato> stdin: on Edgy?
<emss> kyle__: there is a gaim plugin for xfire
<Jucato> there must be a way to turn apt-get's autoremove off...
<stdin> Jucato: I was at the time, but I'm on feisty now
<kyle__> yah i dont use gaim
<kyle__> and the plugin is broken basically
<emss> kyle__: try using wine for xfire?
<kyle__> i did, it crashes after it loads
<emss> try cedega
<emss> I'm sure xfire runs in cedega since that's for gamers
<emss> so this sucks
<emss> well maybe not
<kyle__> lol im not paying for that cedega crap lol
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder why ubuntu's default grub isn't using UUID now, seeing as they're using it in the fstab ... might as well go the full nine yards if they're going to head in that direction.
<emss> kyle__: cvs is free
<Jucato> Cedega CVS is free
<Jucato> but you'd have to compile it..
<kyle__> eek!
<emss> kyle__: it's not hard
<Jucato> dwidmann: it uses UUID afaik
<dwidmann> No, I don't think so Jucato
<kyle__> would u help me?
<Jucato> oh yeah...
<emss> I think there are intructions on the cedega cvs site
<dwidmann> Jucato: otherwise when my device nodes got rearranged when I played with things + put in a new drive, it wouldn't have had problems
<stdin> grub doesn't use UUID or /dev/hd?, that's used my the initrd image
<stdin> all grub uses hd(0,0)
<dwidmann> stdin: you can use UUID in the menu.lst
<dwidmann> not for the root, but for the list entries
<emss> why is fstab using  UUID now?
<stdin> Delphinus: yes, but grub itself doesn't use them, it's passed to the init system
<kyle__> the download is called winex?
<dwidmann> example: kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=UUID=69ecac1d-8c42-4b7f-950e-b9bf2f2ce282 ro quiet splash
<Jucato> !uuid | emss
<ubotu> emss: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<edgy> Hi, I had a presentation and I want the points on my slide to drop in one by one on click, how can I do this please?
<edgy> I am using OOo
<Jucato> !upgrade > Jucato
<stdin> dwidmann: grub only uses /vmlinuz-2.6.X-X... the rest is kernel options, not grub
<dwidmann> true enough, but I'm wonderingw hy it doesn't use that ... seeing as it can. It decided to rearrange my device nodes when I put in a new one, my /dev/sda became /dev/sdc, and the new drive became /dev/sda
<dwidmann> and then I got to moan when it decided it didn't feel like booting.
<mortici> does anyone have the original power.sh script in acpi they can give me?
<mortici> err or rather send me
<dwidmann> stdin, do you see where I'm coming from (yet)?
<mortici> anyone?
<stdin> dwidmann: why can't you use "root UUID=8LaH....." ?
<dwidmann> I can, I'm just wondering why the installer didn't set it up that way to begin with, is all.
<dwidmann> if they're going to do it with fstab, might as well use the same rationale across the board is what I'm saying.
<mortici> thank you stdin
<stdin> dwidmann: no I mean the grub option, before kernel /vmlinux...
<stdin> mortici:  :)
<BCMM> hello. I noticed that kubuntu's default konqueror setup has a nice search box for filtering folders for files containing a string (same place the search box for web search is in web page view)
<BCMM> is there a way to enable it for other distros?
<dwidmann> I have it set up somewhere in the default options now, but what I'm questioning is why I needed to do it by myself to begin with
<fxr> is there a channel for beryl?
<Jucato> !beryl | fxr
<ubotu> fxr: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<BCMM> fxr: #beryl
<fxr> ahh thats it thanks..
<dwidmann> Yes, sure, I'm capable of fixing things by myself, but someone with less experience could have been left with the fun of having an unbootable system.
<Jucato> BCMM: you'd have to ask in that distro's channel. but basically it involves the Directory Filter plugin from konq-plugins
<karmikaze> who knows where gnome sticky notes saves to???
<stdin> dwidmann: make a bug for it, or a wish bug anyway
<BCMM> Jucato: ok
<stdin> karmikaze: if it's a gnome app, ask in #ubuntu
<kyle__> why the hell does my windows keep disappearing?
<dwidmann> stdin, hmm, I think I will, perhaps
<stdin> dwidmann: It could be that no one has thought of that situation yet
<BCMM> Jucato: is that plugin for the filter on the view menu, or the search bar in the top right?
<Jucato> BCMM: the search bar and the Tools menu
* stdin has gone for more coffee, bbs
<mortici> how can i check my proc speed?
<MobsterLobster> how do i get the latest KDE?
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: are you using Edgy?
<emss> the kde packages don't use debtags?
<MobsterLobster> feisty
<BCMM> Jucato: that is odd as i already have one but not the other...
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: then you certainly have the latest KDE
<kyle__> well im off to bed guys
<kyle__> goodnight
<kyle__> thanks for the help
<Jucato> BCMM: which one don't you have?
<MobsterLobster> ok thx
<MobsterLobster> Jucato how do i choose which a theme in KDE?
<Jucato> !changethemes | MobsterLobster
<ubotu> MobsterLobster: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<stdin> mortici: your CPU speed?
<mortici> stdin, i got it already :)
<stdin> ok :)
<darty_> all are you french?
<geoffb> bonjour!
<darty_> bonjour
<stdin> why would we all be french ?
<darty_> je comprend rien a linux tu ne ser pas ou je pour aprendre?stp
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> !fr | darty_
<ubotu> darty_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> rawr
<stdin> quick fingers :p
<darty_> merci
<stdin> :)
<mortici> wow wtf, with 1gb of ram i have 100mb free :/
<mortici> wth
<stdin> mortici: but how much is cache ?
<mortici> disk cache is 40%
<mortici> disk buffers is 18% and app data is 30%
<stdin> mortici: it's normal for ram to be at ~90% at all times, it's mostly just the cache
<mortici> ahh ok :)
<stdin> mortici: as the system needs more memory, the amount dedicated to cache will decrees freeing memory for apps
<mortici> coolios :)
<Jucato> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<stdin> ooh, didn't know ubotu had a link :p
<Jucato> :P
<mortici> thats hot
<mortici> :)
* mortici hugs ubotu 
<kyle__> one last question!
<kyle__> why cant i get out of my damn screensaver!
<kyle__> i have to ctrl,alt,backspace outta session! lol
<mortici> does ubotu respond to actions taken by ppl in channel?
<Jucato> mortici: yes, with ! usually, but...
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mortici> i see
<rjian> Jucato: can i have the links?
<Jucato> !upgrade | rjian
<ubotu> rjian: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> !register > Jucato
<farkr> whats the minimum size i should make my / partition for kubuntu if i have /home on its own partition?
<solemnwa1ning> How can I disable automount?
<solemnwa1ning> farkr: 2GB should do
<farkr> so i can install all the apps i want from the repositories and not worry about running out of space
<solemnwa1ning> Maybe 3
<Jucato> farkr: imo, 8GB is normal
<Jucato> actually, it's plenty
<Jucato> solemnwa1ning: hm... 3GB?
* solemnwa1ning is used to Debian
<Jucato> netinstall
<Jucato> ??
<farkr> im surprised linux apps take less space overall than windows since they have source code + binary
<solemnwa1ning> Yeah
<farkr> well just binary usually from packages
<Jucato> farkr: because in Debian-based systems, you no longer compile the source code
<Jucato> so you usually only have binary, no source code/build code
<solemnwa1ning> Depends on what you want really
<stdin> well a linux app is made to do one thing, very well, and work with others. A windows app has to do everything
<Jucato> if you like compiling a lot, the 8GB is definitely a good normal size
<solemnwa1ning> My boxes have custom kernels, and my PC has a bunch of custom libs and bins
<farkr> i have 100gb harddrive and 768mb ram. doing a dual boot, does this looks good:  windows/ntfs=20gb, / = 8gb, swap = 1gb, /home = 70gb, fat32 = 1gb
<root_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<root_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<solemnwa1ning> farkr: Except for the NTFS and fat FS, sure
<farkr> how come
<solemnwa1ning> Because those filesystems are crap
<Jucato> :)
<farkr> i need windows installed for photoshop and i need fat32 for an extra backup dir for text files and a few audio
<Jucato> solemnwa1ning: except if you need XP
<stdin> vmware/qemu ?
<mortici> is there anyway to not make amarok load whenever i click on an mp3?
<mortici> i mean like when its already running
<root_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Jucato> stdin: if you have the resources...
<root_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> !upgrade | root_
<ubotu> root_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> stdin: for somethings that you might need Windows for (Games, specially), vmware won't be able to do it
<stdin> was just a suggestion, I don't use windows, not even in vmware, so I don't know :p
<farkr> photoshop is slow as it is i'm not runnin it in vmware :P
<farkr> wish i didnt need windows at all, even 5% usage is too much
<Jucato> stdin: hehe basically, anything that needs 3D hardware acceleration in Windows won't run on vmware/qemu
<Jucato> start using the GIMP or Krita :P
<farkr> i use gimp but if you're a power editor , gimp is pretty much not gonna cut it. all the training for digital imaging is geared toward photoshop
<farkr> ie all the pros use photoshop
<farkr> hopefully that will change
<Lynoure> farkr: Most pros I know haven't gotten any official training in image manipulation.
<stdin> mortici: try this, in konqueror, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations, choose audio, mp3, then change what you want it to start with
<farkr> but they are self taught through tutorials and those are almost always geared toward photoshop
<farkr> i wonder if gimp even has curves. if it does then it stands a chance
<Lynoure> farkr: yes, under tools->color tools
<farkr> cool
<farkr> im sure ill slowly but surely make the transition to gimp
<Jucato> also try out Krita
<farkr> but i have years worth of photoshop specific shortcuts memorized and ready to be applied like clockwork, thats the hardest part
<chuen> Hi. I'm having trouble with printer drivers:
<farkr> those shortcuts just dont apply to gimp :(
<Jucato> hm... remap GIMP's/Krita's shortcuts?
<chuen> When I select the correct one, I get the error "unable to creat foomatic driver...
<chuen> driver does not exist or you don't have permissions..."
<farkr> jucato maybe but ill just have to try and see
<Lynoure> farkr: there is also something to make Gimp be moro photoshop-like in interface, but I cannot remember details as I have never used Photoshop much
<Jucato> farkr: you can't expect apps you used in Windows to behave 100% exactly like <insert your winapp here>. Like everything else, there's a period and process of adjustment
<StingRay> Hi, stdin.
<farkr> i certainly would rather use gimp, i dont like adobe at all they're very annoying
<farkr> jucato but photoshop isnt just a normal app, its HUGE
<Lynoure> s/moro/more
<stdin> hi, StingRay :)
<farkr> it's like as large as an operating s ystem :P
<StingRay> chuen, check for a ppd with the printer name in /etc/cups/ppd
<farkr> once you get to the advanced level with it anyway
<chuen> thx Stingray
<Jucato> people, after some time, rely too heavily on the tools they use...
<farkr> not to mention illustrator, which i use interchangably and is also huge and i know linux doesnt have anythin that can rival illustrator :(
<emss> none of the streams in amarok play
<Jucato> Xara Xtreme?
<farkr> for vector graphics/graphic design
<emss> what amarok-engine should I use
<emss> amarok-xine doesn't work
<Jucato> emss: Amarok only works with xine right now, afaik
<Jucato> emss: you also need the proper codecs installed
<emss> where/how do I install those?
<farkr> its not to say they're not nice apps but illustrator is way out of their league
<Jucato> farkr: you have tried Xara? I heard it was very good
<farkr> i think they will be in a few years
<farkr> xara will be
<Jucato> some say even better than Inkscape
<Jucato> farkr: you are a perfect example of vendor lock in :)
<chuen> Stingray, for some reason /etc/cups/ppd is empty :(
<farkr> the problem is that pros use the same tools  and so if you're working you need to stay locked into the vendor of choice :(
<Lynoure> farkr: if you are unhappy about state of graphics software, even telling projects what features you miss can help
<Jucato> !mp3 | emss
<ubotu> emss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StingRay> chuen, what is your printer? Maybe you should try to reinstall it.
<farkr> you cant really expect to be a pro who only uses those open source apps while everyone else is using photoshop/illustrator. those tools are more for private usage
<chuen> HP Deskjet 840c
<mortici> do any of you know how to change the default app to open mp3's/pls files in firefox?
<Lynoure> farkr: and import/export of format is a feature too.
<StingRay> A ppd should apper in this directory
<chuen> Do I just use the 'wizard' to do that ... that's what Ive been using.
<Jucato> farkr: the only reasons these "pros" use those apps is because of marketing and lock in
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why knetworkmanager can't connect to a infra wifi network while the wireless assistant is able to only via manual ip config?  i'm using kubuntu 6.10
<farkr> not good enough when people are sharing native files
<StingRay> chuen, try reinstalling the printer
<Jucato> mortici: try about:config
<farkr> Jucato of course but its still the reality :(
<mortici> Jucato, thx
<StingRay> chuen, what is your printer brand and model?
<Jucato> farkr: that's why we are pushing for open standards/formats
<StingRay> ok
<Jucato> farkr: it's reality, but not a good justification, in the long run
<farkr> yap it's coming, within the next 10 years i hope
<chuen> HP Deskjet 840c
<Jucato> farkr: not that long
<StingRay> chuen, try using the wizard.
<chuen> I saw it in the list of Printers with various drivers mentioned as ooptions.
<farkr> never know, even open source software takes a long time to get to a trusted level
<StingRay> chuen, if you see the printer in your list, you can try to add your own ppd file
<stdin> StingRay: afaik ppds are in /usr/share/ppd/
<chuen> That's where I got the error msg Stingray!
<chuen> Mmm not sure how to add own ppd.
<StingRay> stdin, all my ppds are in /etc/cups/ppd
<StingRay> I have replaced ppds in this directory with ppds from linuxprinting.org
<farkr> especially since newest hardware isnt supporting linux. thats a big deal in and of itself for production designers
<stdin> StingRay: the only ppd in /etc/cups/ppd is for the printer I have setup
<StingRay> stdin, the HP1020 ppd in dapper is broken
<StingRay> stdin, this is why I asked chuen to check this directory if there is a printer correctly installed
<StingRay> if not I advise him to download a ppd from www.linuxprinting.org, stdin, chuen
<chuen> Shoud I check here too? /usr/share/ppd/
<farkr> and the multimedia people still wont go to linux and a lot of photoshop people are also afterFX, maya, flash, etc people. they usualy use macs if they dont use windows
<stdin> I have a lexmark X1180, and I have to use the Z600 driver, which I had to d/l and extract from an RPM, then a shell script :p
<chuen> Stingray I'll vsisit that site.
<Lynoure> farkr: Some newest hardware supports Linux, some does not. Often users just whine about it not supporting but never whine to the manufacturer.
<StingRay> stdin, I have 6 printers working in (K)ubuntu...the only problematic one is Lexmark ...
<farkr> people are used to things being one way
<farkr> change takes time
<StingRay> but I cannot remember the model...X7100 or X7700 I think, stdin
<farkr> ultimately it doesnt matter. linux isnt tryin to get rich so they have no reason to rush to get as many users as possible
<StingRay> the only drivers were rpm, for Suse, stdin
<farkr> its more like 'eh i like it i use it, if you dont thats your problem, enjoy.' :P
<stdin> StingRay: same for me, I had to use alien to convert to tar.gz, then extract that, then extract the driver from a shell script
<farkr> whereas the windows users attitude is 'i dont like it but i have to use it :('
<stdin> StingRay: then install it :p
<chuen> Just checking that site Stingray, but just for the record is there a list of 'Linux Friendly Printers' anywhere, or is it just down to the drivers mainly?
<StingRay> stdin, we followed one and the same howto ;)
<StingRay> chuen, I will check it for you, 1 mom
<stdin> StingRay: probably
<Lynoure> chuen: there is a whole web site, linuxprinting.org
<chuen> Lynoure, just checking it now :)
<chuen> Stingray, have d/load the ppd form that sirte. Do I simply place it in the directory you mentioned an try with th e wizard again?
<StingRay> chuen, no try to add the ppd from the wizard
<chuen> ok, will browse for it.
<StingRay> there is a driver tab in when you select the printer, chuen
<chuen> ok .. one sec...
<chuen> there is an 'other' tab (button) I guess that's to browse ..
<chuen> tingray - thx! test page printing ok!
<dromer> hmmm, how can I remotely activate vnc?
<dromer> I'm on a windows pc atm and I'd like to use remote desktop sharing
<chuen> Thanks so much. Now all I have to do is get my iPod and Creative  V working :)
<dromer> I have vncviewer installed, but I can't connect (<ip>:0)
<stdin> chuen: iPod help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<chuen> thx stdin
<stdin> :)
<chuen> I really appreciate the helpfuness here. As a Newb I would be lost without it!
<StingRay> :)
<dromer> :)
<mortici> seems that xmms is set as the default app for mp3/m3u/pls files, how do i change it to amarok?
<Jucato> mortici: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<dromer> so, how can I activate vnc over ssh ?
<mortici> Jucato, i tried that already
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mortici> when i go to firefox and i try and open mp3s from the web its default app is xmms
<Jucato> mortici: aah.. firefox
<Jucato> about:config ?
<mortici> checked
<mortici> nothing for mp3
<mortici> m3u
<mortici> or pls
<mortici> how do i install xpi extensions?
<stdin> use the extention manager
* Jucato is not familiar with firefox
<stdin> i think it's Tools -> Extentions
<crazy_bus> Is there a option in amarok to retain the minutes and seconds you were in a song after a reboot?
<StingRay> stdin, do you use openvpn?
<stdin> StingRay: nope
<StingRay> ok, stdin
<katakombi> hi. Is there a dev channel for kubuntu?
<Jucato> katakombi: #kubuntu-devel
<katakombi> Jucato , thanks
<SlimG> will wlassistant automatically be able to connect to WPA(2) wlans if I install the wpasupplicant package? or do i have to use kwlan?
<mortici> ok guys ttyl
<mortici> i gots to go
<stdin> SlimG: don't know, I don't have wifi, but look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<SlimG> stdin: according to the URL it should answer alle my questions :) thanx !
<stdin> :)
<stdin> np
<VSpike> Is it possible to disable a piece of hardware in Linux?
<VSpike> I have two sound cards, and I'd like to disable one of them completely
<VSpike> I can't be arsed to take the damn thing out again
<stdin> VSpike: can't you do that in the BIOS?
<Li`lEndian> how do i burn a cue file with bin image using k3b
<VSpike> stdin: not that I'm aware
<VSpike> pretty easy in Windows.. go into the device manager and disable it.
<VSpike> Just wondering if similar exists in Linux
<stdin> Li`lEndian: just open k3b, choose Burn CD Image, and locate the .cue file
<stdin> VSpike: I'm sure there probably is, like blacklisting the moduse for it
<stdin> VSpike: but you could ask in #ubuntu or ##linux for a better answer :p
<VSpike> I'll give it a try :) Thanks!
<stdin> :)
<VSpike> I thought it was worth starting here, because if there were to be a graphical device manager where you could disable a device, it would be KDE thing
<dwidmann> regarding device drivers in linux, seems a decent gui for doing just that is planned, read something about it in one of the people of ubuntu things yesterday
<VSpike> that would be neat
<VSpike> It's one of the better features of Win2K onwards.
<stdin> I think all you need to do is add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist saying "blacklist module"
<stdin> then reboot
<VSpike> stdin: that's easy enough.  I can probably unload the module live too
<stdin> depends if it's "in use"
<VSpike> I find having two sound cards installed is bad, as it seems fairly random as to which application will use which card.
<VSpike> Most of them seem to behave and use the right one but there are a few which don't
<VSpike> And Skype seems totally random
<farkr> is 4gb enough for /home partition if i keep most of my huge files on a separate 80gb ext3 partition?
<stdin> farkr: yeah, should be fine
<farkr> cause i plan to install 3rd party programs in /home
<farkr> but i doubt i'll have to compile much of anythin
<stdin> you can put 3rd party apps in /opt too, but 4GB sounds fine still
<farkr> it took me a week of research to figure out exactly how i want my partitions to be. i hope thats normal because if i wouldnt have rellly thought this through i woulda ended up with a partition table i hated. i had like 10 different ways i ws gonna partition up till now and luckily held my self till i ws sure
<farkr> but i only have one harddrive and i'm dualbooting so i was kinda limited :p
<stdin> farkr: look in to LVM too, it's great for repartitioning and resizing partitions on the fly
<stdin> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stdin> the last link there
<farkr> lvm thats a new one, man linux has a thousand tools for everything :P
<farkr> disk druid, qtparted, gparted, on and on
<stdin> yup :)
<farkr> choice is great tho
<stdin> yeah, it means you can have an OS the way YOU want it, not the way THEY want it :p
<marz_> hello all; i have a bizarre problem; i installed kubuntu, edgy eft, and when i try to play sounds (the introductory amarok file for example), the file plays, i can see the spectrum analyser doing it's thing, but no actual sound comes out; i've tried playing with alsamixer and it doesn't help; realtek alc660 inbuilt chip on an asus m2v motherboard; any ideas?
<farkr> oh yeah, i wanna use vmware in linux, so i need to make /home much larger than 4gb, doh almost forgot
<farkr> though i think ill give that its own partition
<junme> Hi   how do I re install grub ?
<zchydem> marz_: have you tried to play sounds with amarok which is configured to use xine engine?
<marz_> um
<marz_> no
<marz_> i wasn't aware there was such a thing; i'll try now
<marz_> okay yeah, it's using the xine engine, it's the only one there
<binks>  hi should i install qt4 designer or qt4 designer-kde-copy into kubuntu
<VSpike> marz_: do you get any sound from anything?
<marz_> VSpike: no
<VSpike> marz_: have you tried "dmesg > /dev/dsp"
<VSpike> should make a buzzing noise
<marz_> bash: /dev/dsp: Invalid argument
<VSpike> does "ls /dev/dsp*" give you anything?
<marz_> yeah it does
<marz_> i was under the impression that alsa stuff went to /dev/snd
<marz_> well /dev/snd/something
<VSpike> You could well be right.. was just trying to check if the sound was working at the most basic level
<marz_> mmm
<marz_> short of recompiling a kernel, is there any way of controlling which modules get loaded; i'm trying to remove all the non critical ones but i don't think they've been compiled with module unloading
<marz_> okay i have a mystical feeling that the sound is somehow going to my tv tuner card and not to my soundcard
<marz_> since alsa's card 0 is my tvtuner card, and card 1 is my actual sound card/chip
<marz_> any idea how to swap them around or whatever ?
<peterhoeg> marz_: one thing at a time
<marz_> okay
<peterhoeg> marz_: yes, you can disable modules
<peterhoeg> marz_: create a this file   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<peterhoeg> marz_: then start adding lines like this:     blacklist 8139cp
<peterhoeg> blacklist ipv6
<peterhoeg> blacklist pcspkr
<peterhoeg> marz_: and all the other ones you don't want loaded
<marz_> oh okay
<marz_> yup there's one here already
<peterhoeg> marz_: fine, then just add the other modules you need disabled
<zero-9376> can someone help me out with edgy, i have a matrox card and am trying to use unofficial drivers as per: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com/msg03077.html but i need to know where to do the equivalent of the gdm.conf change in kubuntu thanks
<peterhoeg> marz_: and what exactly is the soundcard problem? you think it is using the wrong card (the tuner instead of the regular sound card) ?
<marz_> yeah i think that's what it's trying to do
<marz_> the strange thing is when i initially used the live cd, the sound did work
<marz_> just the install seems to not have figured it out
<peterhoeg> marz_: and is it any app in particular or just general? i'll try to help you out, but am not using KDE
<marz_> all sound seems to not work, i tried xmms as well, same problem
<marz_> seems to play, no errors or anything, just no actual sound
<peterhoeg> marz_: any errors or just silence?
<marz_> silence
<peterhoeg> marz_: ok. kde or gnome?
<marz_> i'm thinking if i blacklist the tv tuner card, then it'll be forced to use the other soundcard
<marz_> using kde atm
<marz_> thanks btw, i appreciate the assistance
<peterhoeg> marz_: well, it could be the sequence the modules are being loaded so that the tuner becomes the primary
<peterhoeg> marz_: does kde still use arts ?
<marz_> yep, it's started up
<VSpike> Yes
<VSpike> marz_: did you go into the system settings and select the sound device for KDE?
<peterhoeg> vspike / marz_: there must be a way in the control center (or whatever it is called in kde) to select the default device
<marz_> see, unless i'm missing something, all i see is an option to override the device location
<marz_> and i tried it with /dev/dsp & a couple from /dev/snd/
<marz_> and no good
<peterhoeg> vspike / marz_:  start amarok (pretty much the only kde app I use) and select the default output plugin as alsa
<VSpike> marz_: Oh yeah, you're right.  I'm kind of in the same state as you.  Got two sound cards, was trying to use one for skype and one for everything else, and I get the same kind of crap going on
<VSpike> marz_: there should be one /dev/dsp for each sound device the kernel found, I think. I have /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1
<peterhoeg> marz_ / vspike : /dev/dsp is for OSS use. You really should be using alsa instead. There should be somewhere you can chose to use alsa directly instead
<jpiccolo> ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<marz_> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<marz_> yeah i want to use alsa too
<marz_> although it was a pain to setup the multiple sound thing up in slackware ... a while ago
<VSpike> marz_: you could try xmms.  The audio config in that is pretty good
<marz_> yeah i tried that, no luck
<VSpike> You can select the output plugin (i.e. ALSA) and then choose from a list of detected devices
<VSpike> Did it show all the audio devices you expected to see in the list?
<marz_> it showed both
<marz_> but neither worked
<VSpike> Wierd
<peterhoeg> marz_: probably because arts is running
<marz_> tv tuner card & soundcard
<marz_> indeed :)
<VSpike> Both mine work, it's just which the sound goes to that is a bit wierd
<peterhoeg> marz_: tell kde not to use arts at all
<marz_> okay i'm just waiting for a few packages to install, then i'll see if i reboot with the module blacklisted, whether that'll make things work
<peterhoeg> marz_: or try your original option of disabling the tuner module and see it that fixes it. not as a permanent solution of course.
<marz_> alright hang on
<marz_> lemme kill artsd and try it
<VSpike> xmms works for me with arts running
<marz_> well either way
<marz_> it's not working
<marz_> or rather i'm getting the same issue
<peterhoeg> marz_: you killed arts and told xmms to use alsa ?
<marz_> i tried with alsa & oss
<marz_> just to see if i could get it to beep
<marz_> i can change volume and everything, i see the analyser/oscilliscope do it's stuff
<marz_> but no sound
<marz_> and yes i've checked the speakers :)
<peterhoeg> marz_: and you haven't muted it either on some kde master volume control button somewhere?
<marz_> nup i haven't muted it
<peterhoeg> marz_: try shutting down KDE completely and try to play a file using mpg123 from the console
<marz_> okay i'll do that just before i reboot; these packages are taking their time
<peterhoeg> marz_: just to see it is KDE playing games
<peterhoeg> marz_: trust me, you can't be worse off than me. 128kbit shared downstream. AAARRRGGGHHHH. welcome to Africa....
<marz_> heh i don't disagree, i'm just waiting for the things to install :)
<peterhoeg> marz_: the power just went. I have about 15 minutes before the UPSs run out of juice, so we may need to do this later.
<marz_> LSA snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<marz_> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<marz_> Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<marz_> okay no probs
<marz_> it won't kill me ...
<marz_> good luck with the power situation
<peterhoeg> marz_ : you tried with mpg123 and that was the error?
<marz_> why the heck is esd being invoked
<marz_> yep
<peterhoeg> marz_: hang on, let me check on mpg123
<peterhoeg> marz_: and regarding the power, that's just Tanzania for you...
<marz_> not enough power stations ?
<peterhoeg> marz_: Nope, just Tanzanian politics. We rely on hydro power here and they geniuses in power have not invested in other types despite having known for 10 years that the generating facilities were insufficient
<peterhoeg> s/they/the/
<marz_> are you an author btw ?
<peterhoeg> marz_: nope, just share the name
<marz_> ahh okay
<marz_> i thought you might be a free software programmer initially
<peterhoeg> marz_: not that either, no. Just having a day off today
<marz_> okay
<marz_> well thanks for the help
<marz_> how long do the power outages usually last ?
<peterhoeg> marz_: well, we are currently only 12 hours power rationing, meaning no power from 6am to 6pm. We then run on private generators during the day, but there are often problems with those as well, which is the reason for the current outage
<peterhoeg> s/only/having/
<marz_> holy cow
<peterhoeg> marz_: that would probably be one of the nicer ways of putting it. I normally use words from an entirely different vocabulary... ;-)
<peterhoeg> marz_: anyway, mpg123 works perfectly here as well
<peterhoeg> marz:
<peterhoeg> peter@dolores:/media/250GB/music/Marilyn Manson/(2004) Lest We Forget. The Best Of$ mpg123 01-marilyn_manson-the_love_song-rns.mp3
<peterhoeg> High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layers 1, 2 and 3
<peterhoeg>         version 0.60; written and copyright by Michael Hipp and others
<marz_> yeah it's just my luck; it's a nice distribution otherwise although i was previously wary of debianness because of i guess bad experiences with knoppix
<peterhoeg>         free software (LGPL/GPL) without any warranty but with best wishes
<peterhoeg> Playing MPEG stream 1 of 1: 01-marilyn_manson-the_love_song-rns.mp3 ...
<peterhoeg> Note: Xing/Lame/Info header detected
<peterhoeg>         Title:   The Love Song
<peterhoeg>         Artist:  Marilyn Manson
<peterhoeg>         Album:   Lest We Forget (The Best Of)
<peterhoeg>         Year:    2004
<peterhoeg>         Genre:   Metal
<peterhoeg>         Comment:
<peterhoeg> MPEG 1.0 layer III, VBR, 44100 Hz joint-stereo
<peterhoeg> [3:05]  Decoding of 01-marilyn_manson-the_love_song-rns.mp3 finished.
<peterhoeg> peter@dolores:/media/250GB/music/Marilyn Manson/(2004) Lest We Forget. The Best Of$
<Jucato> !pastebin | peterhoeg
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> peterhoeg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<peterhoeg> marz_: did you try with the modules blacklisted yet?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> stdin: bleh :P
<stdin> great minds and all that
<marz_> no not yet, this automatix2 thing is taking longer than i expected
<marz_> if it works, i'll come back tomorrow (it's 10pm here) and let you guys know
<_deb_> Hi *
<marz_> peterhoeg: do you like tanzania a lot?
<zeekstarr> is it possible to run dual graphics cards on kubuntu?
<peterhoeg> marz_: ok, otherwise drop me an email. Will not be in here tomorrow. Add in a @ after peter and slap .com at the end for my address
<_deb_> I am using feisty. I have my windows partition mounted and I have a link in my desktop.
<marz_> okay cool
<peterhoeg> marz_: Sure, although it is probably kind of offtopic for this channel.
<_deb_> but whenever I click on the link, i gives me an error saying cannou mount device
<_deb_> mount  command output shows that the partition is already mounted .
<marz_> _deb_: i'm guessing it's a permission thing? can you change into the partition via command line?
<marz_> cd /wherever/the/drive/is/mounted
<marz_> ?
<_deb_> the permissions is : dr-xr-x--- 1 root plugdev
<marz_> mmm think it might be that although i can't be sure
<marz_> try opening up a console
<marz_> do you know how to do that ?
<stdin> marz_: users are normally in the plugdev group, so I don't think that's the problem
<_deb_> I can browse the contents of the partiton .. but the link on the desktop doesn't open the partiton .
<_deb_> in konqueror .
<marz_> okay
<markus__> hola
<marz_> _deb_: just to make sure i understand, you can browse the drive in konqueror, but not when you click the link on your desktop ?
<magnus_> newbie question  WHat version should I download to run on my kubuntu installation http://www.skype.com/intl/sv/download/skype/linux/
<_deb_> marz_: yes. If I double click on the link it won't open. I can access the partition from console/konqueror .
<stdin> !skype | magnus_
<ubotu> magnus_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sherz_> hi I installed some KDE programs on ubuntu but there are ugly looks like kde 1.0 :)
<marz_> _deb_: i'm thinking the easiest way might be to just delete the link and create a new link to the location
<_deb_> marz_: I tried that .. but no luck . .
<marz_> _deb_: i'm afraid i don't know enough about kde to help you
<_deb_> marz_: sorry.. link to loaction works.. but link to device doesn't work .
<_deb_> marz_: thanks for the workaround  :) .  never thought abt that .
<marz_> i think it'd be a link to location since wherever the drive is mounted counts as a location
<marz_> i think device would be for cameras
<marz_> or whatever
<marz_> zip drives etc.
<marz_> could be wrong
<marz_> but if it works, it works :)
<_deb_> marz_: :)
<_deb_> marz_: it worked perfectly in dapper and edgy ..
<marz_> i generally don't use kde so i'm not really an expert on the thing
<stdin> well feisty isn't stable yet, you should send a bug report
<_deb_> stdin: I will surely do that .
<karmikaze> does anyone know if its possible to read a gnome default.keylist file with any kde app?
<marz_> i'm going to reboot
<karmikaze> keyrings i mean
<stdin> karmikaze: maybe with kgpg
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> ok
<karmikaze> whats that app for stdin
<karmikaze> id look but with lynx its kinda annoying
<stdin> !kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 445 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<karmikaze> ah#
<karmikaze> nice
<stdin> :)
<marz_> well, i think i worked out what the problem was
<marz_> the sound was coming out through the output port on the front
<marz_> now to work out how to get the sound to go the port on the back of the computer
<karmikaze> has anyone had recent problems with beryl
<karmikaze> within the last two weeks or so
<karmikaze> beryl just stopped working completely
<Tm_T> Well, iirc it's still unstable
<karmikaze> i do beryl-manager and the task bar icon comes up, and screen flashes, then goes back to normal
<karmikaze> just wondered if its done that for anyone else
<_deb_> karmikaze: what is the rendering platform ?? change it to Automatic and see .
<karmikaze> i'll give that a go
<karmikaze> im pretty sure its on auto tho
<stdin> karmikaze: I haven't had any problems with beryl, not the ones in the beryl repos, or when I compile the cvs source. Try running beryl-manager from konsole to check for error messages
<karmikaze> ok will try that later
* karmikaze stuck at uni another 4 hrs
<karmikaze> -_-
<_deb_> karmikaze: reload the window manager once u have see all rendering stuffs to Automatic . then check,
<karmikaze> kk
<_deb_> karmikaze: BTW, do u start beryl from kde using Autostart to u login to beryl from KDM ?
<karmikaze> i start kde normal, then run beryl-manager
<karmikaze> the login never worked for me
<gnoma> hi!
<_deb_> karmikaze: open beryl settings manager and click reset settings .. then try using berly instead of kwin .
<stdin> karmikaze: I made a little script that runs at lohin, it pops up a dialogue asking if I want to run beryl now (then it starts), later (beryl-manager starts but doesn't load the window manager), or not at all (then beryl-manager don't start). it's quite nice :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> 3ddesktop sucks
<gnoma> O.o
<karmikaze> cool
<karmikaze> you got it on a link somewhere stdin
<Balsamic_Chicken> omg stdin ur still here =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> are u always here, hehe
<Balsamic_Chicken> i just woke up
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: I'm always here :p but gettin tired now
<Balsamic_Chicken> =)
<stdin> karmikaze: let me just try and put it somewhere  :p
<karmikaze> no worries now stdin
<karmikaze> im going to grab some lunch
<karmikaze> i'll ask you about it again when i get home :)
<stdin> karmikaze: got it http://pastebin.com/855002
<stdin> it's only 17 lines long :)
<stdin> 459 Bytes
<ubuntu_> How can I get the schema from an LDAP installation?
* stdin has gone for a byte to eat :)
<franx> hi
<franx> i try and change settings in kde and it states that i need to click on the administrator button
<franx> but i have no administrator button in kde as far as i can see
<franx> kubuntu 6.10
<franx> anyone?
<ubuntu_> franx: This is in the System Settings?
<franx> yes
<ubuntu_> franx: It's in the bottom right hand corner
<franx> ahhh
<franx> that was driving me bonkers
<franx> ta
<franx> ive been a mandriver user until today
<ubuntu_> franx: Welcome
<franx> so i need a little slack. this is a bit different
<franx> now wpa2
<franx> i have the ra chipset
<franx> so it finds the card, but it cant connect to the network even when i have no encryption
<ubuntu_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<franx> you would think it could connect to it automatically if it can find the wlan0 and the wireless service on the router
<ubuntu_> Maybe :)
<franx> when i "su -" whats the default password, as it seems that it isnt the same as my user password i set up in the installation?
<astan> hum. dpkg-query "*sqlalchemy*" does not match anything, but searching for 'sqlalchemy' in synaptic/adept gives a match.. what should i use from command line to search for packages?
<hanna__> franx, try to su passwd
<hanna__> and then set a new root password
<xxx_> hi
<franx> hanna__: unknown id passwd
<hanna__> sorry, I meant "sudo passwd" ;)
<franx> sweet
<franx> ta
<astan> anyone know how i can do the equivalent of searching for a package in synaptic, but from the command line?
<hannak> apt-cache search
<hannak> ex: apt-cache search asterisk*
<ccatalan> gaim en kubuntu 6.10 what????
<astan> ah, thanks a bunch. follow question; how is it different from dpkg -l "asterisk*"?
<astan> sorry
<astan> dpkg-query i mean.
<ubuntu_> ccatalan: you want to install gaim?
<ccatalan> yes
<ccatalan> sip, irc, msn, etc
<ubuntu_> ccatalan: Try kopete or type
<ubuntu_> sudo apt-get install gaim
<astan> hmf. sqlalchemy package is very out-of-date :/
<ccatalan> ccatalan@ccatalan-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gaim
<ccatalan> Password:
<ccatalan> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<ccatalan> Creando rbol de dependencias
<ccatalan> Leyendo informacin de estado... Hecho
<ccatalan> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete gaim
<ccatalan> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete gaim
<ccatalan> kopete not sip
<ubuntu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hannak> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hannak> heh, no ar forum!
<ubuntu_> Whats AR?
<hannak> Arabic
<ubuntu_> Ah. There is a good arabic community. Wonder if anyone has stepped up
<hannak> donno, maybe going under en and fr
<ubuntu_> I recall an  article saying how active the community was but mostly offline
<hannak> There are scatered communities
<hannak> and in the arab world, the case is that many ppl are bilingual, and can speak English or French fluently
<hannak> at least at Palestine, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Tunisia, Morroco, UAE
<ubuntu_> hannak: Do you mean many people period or many people in the linux community?
<hannak> most ppl in the Linux community, and many ppl in general
<ubuntu_> Ok
<ted_> how do I make tree wiew as standard view in conqueror?
<ted_> view*
<politik> I just upgraded to Edgy and now when I boot, the kubuntu boot progress bar gets about 5 pixels from the end, then seems to freeze, and I get a little screen corruption
<politik> like a dotted green line below the progress bar
<politik> this is on a thinkpad t60
<politik> I've already disabled the fglrx xorg driver
<politik> any suggestions on how to debug this?
<stdin> politik: remove the "splash" boot option, either at boot, or from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<politik> stdin: cool, is this a known issue then, I hope? :)
<politik> or you're saying this will just let me see the boot progress... good idea
<stdin> politik: not that I know of, but since the move from init to upstart I didn't even get a progress bar, I normally remove the option from grub tho
<politik> hm without splash, I do get a login prompt
<politik> I guess I'll try to start X from there
<stdin> politik: you'll still get the login screen
<politik> the kde one? I don't
<politik> I got a shell login
<stdin> after usplash finishes ?
<stdin> usplash = the boot progress bar program
<politik> well I removed splash as you said, so all I got was textual boot logs
<stdin> yeah, but then KDM should load as normal
<politik> nope
<politik> do I just run "startx" to attempt to launch kdm?
<politik> and then I can see what the problems are?
<stdin> politik: try kdm first "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Tamacracka> #ubuntu
<stdin> #kubuntu
<stdin> :p
<politik> stdin: ok, it sort of worked, but it is unreadable, the screen is corrupt
<politik> maybe a resolution problem
<balint> hi there i have a big problem
<stdin> politik: have you messwith xorg.conf recently, or installed any binary drivers?
<politik> I have messed with it, to remove references to fglrx and ati-proprietary settings
<stdin> politik: you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure it anyway
<politik> since my t60 has an ati card and I was suspicious that the old fglrx isn't working in edgy
<politik> ok
<balint> the graphic interface is not starting, only the black konsole is all that i can see. i see after boot thr kubuntu loadong screen, and after the login is in the konsole... :(
<stdin> balint: have you messwith xorg.conf recently, or installed any binary drivers?
<balint> yepp i installed vnidia-glx, and had do modify the driver name from "nv" to "nvidia", at the device...
<stdin> balint: and did it stop working right after that?
<stdin> politik: ohh, I forgot to say, there is only 1 driver for ATI, if you're in edgy, it's the edgy version
<balint> no, i installed it in the morning (now its 3 pm almost) and it was working good. after that i shut down the copmuter and went to school, and now i started the machine when i came home, and no graphics interface :(
<politik> stdin: aren't I supposed to be able to get to a shell using alt+F3 etc, if I'm in kdm but the screen is screwed up?
<stdin> politik: Ctrl-Alt-F1 (any F key from 1 - 6 will work too)
<politik> ah, ctrl+alt
<Tamacracka> Anyone here use Airsnort? I'm gettin this error and I have NO idea as to what I need to do in order to fix this problem:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/941/
<balint> stdin: my friend said on telephone to pres ctrl-alt-f7 but that didnt resolve my problem... (than i got it reversed with ctrl-alt-f1)
<stdin> politik: when in X (or KDM) its Ctrl-Alt, when in a console it's Alt
<politik> stdin: so you recommend I run dpkg-reconfigure, and hopefully that will even use the edgy ati driver?
<stdin> balint: did you restart the X server after installing the nvidia driver ?
<balint> with ctrl-alt-backspace?
<stdin> politik: you'll get a list of drivers to choose, so yeah
<stdin> balint: yes
<balint> stdin: i think not. was that a very big mistake? :(
<politik> ok I'm doing that... any idea if I should choose "ati" or "fglrx" in this list?
<stdin> balint: no, because it tells me if you did it, then you would have the same problem
<stdin> politik: ati is the open source (working) one  I think
<politik> I was using fglrx with dapper, I think thats the accelerated one...
<stdin> balint: are you on the computer that just shows the console now?
<politik> I hate this kind of stuff :)
<balint> stdin: no, i dont know how to IRC from konsole:(
<stdin> ATI are notoriously bad with drivers
<balint> stdin: now im on win
<stdin> balint: ok, grab a pen and paper :)
<balint> okay a sec
<balint> im ready :)
<stdin> balint: when you boot in to linux, login, then at the console type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> balint: actually it's: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<stdin> missed out a bit at the end
<balint> ok, and this command writes back the default file?
<balint> so xorg will be as after install?
<stdin> balint: it remakes it, but you have to tell it what driver to use, so a blue menu will come up, it will ask you what driver, choose the "nv" one
<stdin> balint: then you should be able to use this command to login with KDE: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<stdin> (without rebooting)
<LinuxApe> Anyone notice a firefox slowdown using the adobe flash 9 plugin?  While all content seems to play correctly, sometimes the slowdown is unbearable.
<stdin> balint: it will also ask you about resolutions, you can just press enter there if you want to use the same as before
<balint> ok, by the way how can i change the res to 1024?
<stdin> LinuxApe: there is a slight slow down, because flash is a processor and mem hog, but it's not massive on my system
<LinuxApe> stdin:  Normally not on mine either, but some sites more so: like weather.com for some reason.
<stdin> balint: like I said you'll see a part about resolution after you choose the "nv" driver, just use tab and the arrow keys to move around, and space to select the resolutions to use, then press enter
<balint> oh ok... :)
<balint> and how much chance i got, that this will resolve the problem?
<balint> :) ?
<balint> (i hope its 100%+ :D )
<stdin> balint: as long as you change the driver to "nv", it will be fixed
<balint> okay, thanx very much!!!!!!
<stdin> LinuxApe: is there a specific page that giver you the problem, so I can test
<stdin> balint: no problem :)
<balint> oh and another thing, before i go to linux... with nv, the driver should work? or glx only works with "nvidia"?
<LinuxApe> stdin:  I would say go to www.weather.com - enter your zip code and see what happens.
<stdin> balint: yes, but by the looks of things you, may need the legacy driver, if you come back when in linux, we can sort that out
<stdin> LinuxApe: I'm not in the US, so I don't have a zip code :p
<balint> ok. but i got 6600GT :D is that legacy? :D
<stdin> balint: I'll look it up for you
<LinuxApe> stdin:  use mine: 18072
<MidMark> balint: no
<balint> okay, bye bye
<balint> i hope you will se mee from linux after a few minutes :)
<vge> http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kuva9lb4.jpg <-- onyone can help me with this?
<amir__> Where can I get winetools?
<stdin> LinuxApe: seems fine here, even with 10 tabs open
<LinuxApe> stdin:  Thanks.  You running edgy?  Firefox 2.0?
<stdin> LinuxApe: actually feisty, with firefox 2.0.0.1 :)
<LinuxApe> stdin: okay - I'll keep an eye on it...thanks for taking the trouble.
<vge> anyone?
<stdin> LinuxApe: no problem :)
<politik> stdin: ok, now that I've run dpkg-reconfigure and selected the ati driver, my xorg log shows that it can't detect my card
<stdin> vge: I don't know how to fix that
<politik> first the log lists all the cards the driver supports
<politik> and then it says "Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0" "ATI: Candidate "Device" section "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<politik> and then it says "(EE) No devices detected"
<brahim> salut tout le monde
<politik> I guess I need to run lspci to ensure that my video card is really at PCI 01:00:0?
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> politik: yeah, take a look at that
<politik> stdin: hm looks good, lspci says 01:00.0 is "VGA Compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7145"
<politik> maybe the ati driver doesn't support my ati card.
<wedgeV> politik: what card do you have?
<stdin> politik: what card is it?
<politik> not sure :) I'll look it up, its in a t60
<stdin> snap :p
<vge> how do i check groups in console?
<politik> some fairly basic card
<LjL> vge: check them for what?
<politik> I think it's an ATI X1300
<vge> LjL: basically what is there and where do someone belong
<stdin> vge: check what groups you are in?
<wedgeV> politik: on edgy?
<stdin> vge: you can look at the /etc/group file
<politik> wedgeV: yep
<vge> stdin: k, ty
<stdin> np
<LjL> vge: "cat /etc/group" will list all the groups (though i suppose there's some better command for that). "groups" will tell you which groups you belong to. "ls -l" will tell which group files belong to in a directory
<politik> I guess I'll run dpkg-reconfigure again and fall back to vesa, that should work no matter what, right
<stdin> LjL: "less /etc/group" would be better
<wedgeV> politik: yes
<politik> but I wanted acceleration and all the glx goodies :(
<wedgeV> politik: install the fglrx driver
<LjL> depends on how smalls your fonts are ;P
<stdin> LjL: then cat wouldn't be any better :p
<LjL> stdin: depends, when i'm in an X terminal i find it easier to use cat and then backscroll via the GUI
<politik> wedgeV: using the usual xorg setup, or using some special procedure like this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<stdin> LjL: wouldn't the fonts in an X console be the same with less and cat /
<stdin> ?
<wedgeV> politik: umm... i always installed by hand. but afaik edgy already has the fglrx drivers
<wedgeV> politik: you should be able to install them with apt
<wedgeV> then just change the Driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to fglrx
<vge> sudo usermod  -a -G fuse vge <-- this should add me to fuse group yes?
<wedgeV> or follow some guide
<stdin> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.28.8+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 9181 kB, installed size 25892 kB
<LjL> stdin: yes... what i'm saying is that, with less, you need to use less's own functions for scrolling back and forth. with cat, you can use your terminal's scrollbar instead (if there's enough backscroll available)
<wedgeV> politik: that wiki site seems fine
<stdin> LjL: yeah, I just like less because it's less clutter on the console :)
<balint> stdin> are zou here?
<balint> ok :)
<stdin> balint: zi'm here :0
<LjL> balint: let me guess, you need to change your keyboard layout from QWERTZ to QWERTY or vice versa :P
<balint> so X is woking now but with the phigh parameter, the command wasnt able to run
<balint> so i run it without phigh, is that problem?
<balint> cause i made problems for myself :(
<stdin> balint: no, -phigh just restricts the menus you se
<stdin> balint: did you make sure it was "-phigh" not "phigh" ?
<balint> yes, but anyway its working. but though this was my first time to reconfigure things:)
<balint> so a lots of questions were there...
<stdin> balint: we all have our first time breaking X :)
<balint> especially a lots of questions about my keyboard... :)
<stdin> I'll let LjL handle them :p
<LjL> hey hey, i'd just guessed something from a typo :P anyway what about system settings / regional & language / keyboard layout
<balint> so the thing is that i had hungaryan keyboard set, and i made a mistkae, when it asked for the keyboard latout. and now its us instead of hungaryan
<balint> oh LjL answered before i put up the question >(
<politik> hm, I finally got it to work... had to purge xorg-driver-fglrx and reinstall it....
<LjL> balint: well you can also change that via "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"... i'm not entirely sure of what's different with changing it from the KDE settings, but that should work too
<politik> which also uninstalled some other packages with fglrx in the name :) hopefully I didn't need those!
<balint> well the regional settings worked :)
<balint> thx
<politik> ubuntu-fglrx-686, a few others like that
<politik> alright! and now I fixed the resolution... all is well. now how the deuce do I setup the fancy xgl features
<politik> I want the 3d desktop and everything.
<balint> oh another question :) i think 1024 is not enough in linux :) but at system settings i cant move it up, the 1024 is the maximum... should i write it into the xorg.conf? where the modes are? the 1280*960?
<amir__> How do you check wich xorg version you use?
<stdin> balint: yes, but the best way is to choose with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<politik> oh and also, which kernel do I need for dual core processors, in edgy? the default kernel isn't smp, apparently
<stdin> amir__: use apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<stdin> politik: the default IS smp
<politik> stdin: apparently not... uname -r shows 2.6.17-10-386, is that the kernel you're thinking of?
<amir__> stdin: is that acoomand?
<balint> man i figured it out, why my X crashed. right now i opened the xorg, but the changes i made on X, are not in the file, i think (you now exactly i think:)) linux writes the file, after resdtarting the X right??
<stdin> amir__: yes, use in konsole
<politik> stdin: I have another dual core laptop and that one didn't use an smp kernel by default, either
<balint> i mean the language on keyboard and things like this
<politik> (with edgy)
<vge> someone can help me with sshfs?
<stdin> politik: use 'uname -a'  you'll see SMP
<stdin> politik: all the -generic kernels are SMP
<LjL> stdin, why the -phigh anyway? afaik dpkg-reconfigure defaults to asking all questions anyway
<vge> im in the fuse group, but it gives me "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied" error?
<politik> stdin: uname -a shows "Linux joel-t60 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<politik> looks like my clock is screwed up :)
<stdin> LjL: -phigh doesn't ask all question, just driver and resolution
<politik> or perhaps thats the date the kernel was compiled :)
<amir__> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> stdin: ah right... that's useful
<joshua888> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> politik: that's no the -generic kernel, that's the old i386 one, install "linux-image-generic"
<balint> thx for the help! i go test a few things :) stdin, beware i will come back, for nvidia driver discussion :)
<stdin> balint: I'll be ready :p
<amir__> How do you know if you have linux x86 or linux x86_64 ?
<politik> stdin: it claims to be installed already
<stdin> politik: do you see a generic one in /boot ?
<stdin> amir__: what dose "uname -m" show ?
<amir__> i686
<amir__> stdin: i686
<LjL> then it's x86
<amir__> oj
<politik> stdin: yes I do :) so I'll just uninstall the 386 one, and then the generic one will become default?
<amir__> ok
<stdin> amir__: and what dose "dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH" show?
<joshua888> xenu
<stdin> politik: you can yes, or just pick the -generic one at boot, from the GRUB menu
<LjL> i'd try doing the latter first, to make sure it works, and only then remove the -386 kernel
<LinuxApe> anyone using 3ddesk? and if so, how do you bind keys to control it?
<stdin> yes, defiantly politik ^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<stdin> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> can't beleive it...the sun is shining today
<BluesKaj> hi stdin
<stdin> it's overcast here
<stdin> and it'll be getting dark in a couple hours :(
<BluesKaj> so my vers is i386 ...running it on an AMD64 due the probs i had with the 64 bit hardware recognition
<politik> so, anyone know how to setup aiglx or glx or whatever its called
<politik> I'm hoping there is a single package to install, to turn on all those nice animations? :)
<stdin> politik: if you're on nvidia, I'd say use xgl, not aiglx
<politik> I'm on ati
<wedgeV> stdin: why?
<stdin> BluesKaj: you'll get better software support on x86 too
<wedgeV> i'm on ati and aiglx doesnt seem to work at all
<politik> wedgeV: edgy? that sucks
<BluesKaj> politik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<stdin> wedgeV: that's why I said to use xgl
<wedgeV> aiglx requires composite which doesnt work on ati (for me at least)
<wedgeV> stdin: yea, but you said use xgl for nvidia
<wedgeV> stdin: iirc aixgl works fine on nvidia
<BluesKaj> same goes for wedgeV , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<Jucato> anyone here an expert in irssi?
<stdin> wedgeV: only with the beta driver from the nvidia download, and it *may* work
<wedgeV> i have xgl working fine...
<wedgeV> stdin: oh ok! didnt know that
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<lupine_85> ++ :)
<stdin> Jucato: I'm no expert, but maybe I can help
<BluesKaj> expert? Jucato ...used it successfully a few times to get X working again
<wedgeV> so basically aiglx doesnt work properly for ati and nvidia?
<lupine_85> erm
<stdin> wedgeV: not with the default nvidia driver, or on any ATI (yet)
<Jucato> stdin: would you know how to enable beeping when my name is highlighted/mentioned?
<lupine_85> the ati driver and the later nvidia drivers work well with AIGLX
<BluesKaj> just type irssi in the terminal and use the irc commands from there
<lupine_85> the fglrx driver doesn't work with AIGLX
<lupine_85> (technically, none of the nvidia drivers work with aiglx, but let's not go there)
<the_hammer> ok guys been a little while since ive ran kubuntu how do i get to the sources list?
<wedgeV> lupine_85: to bad only fglrx supports my card
<stdin> Jucato: no, not a clue there, I'll have a look at man irssi and see
<BluesKaj> the_hammer, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> stdin: thanks. I'll have a look to :)
<stdin> Jucato: it says nothing, it's only a short man page :(
<Jucato> stdin: nah it's ok. thanks anyway
* Jucato is being lazy :P
<stdin> the_hammer: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list , there is a guide on enabling repositories too
<stdin> !repos | the_hammer
<ubotu> the_hammer: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Wulong> How can I disable Prt Scr from ksnapshot?
<politik> so there is no working package for ati cards that will do the fancy compositing stuff i keep seeing videos of?
<lupine_85> politik: fglrx + Xgl or the Free ati drivers + AIGLX
<lupine_85> the former is crap; the latter doesn't support newer graphics cards
<politik> the former is crap, eh :/
<politik> the latter doesn't seem to support my card
<stdin> lupine_85: dose aiglx work with the xorg ati (open) driver ?
<politik> already tried that
<lupine_85> stdin: yes
<stdin> lupine_85: hmm, didn't know that :p
<wedgeV> the xorg ati doesnt support any new cards
<BluesKaj> politik, you could try this page ...it helped me get  direct rendering with open source ATI driver ..http://www.marteydodoo.com/2006/08/29/installing-binary-ati-drivers-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<wedgeV> at least not 3d
<wedgeV> BluesKaj: that fglrx not the ati driver
<BluesKaj> it works
<wedgeV> yes
<wedgeV> but only with XGL
<BluesKaj> you want  eye candy , beryl/copmiz ... politik ?
<politik> hm, I thought I had fglrx installed correctly, but when I do modprobe fglrx it fails (can't find the fglrx.ko) and lsmod doesn't show fglrx is running either
<politik> and locate doesn't find fglrx.ko
<BluesKaj> politik, do 'fglrxinfo'
<vge> how do i transfer file via ssh shell prompt from my own host to remote host?
<politik> BluesKaj: did that, I see the libmesa driver
<politik> thats why I'm trying to find the driver to see why it isn't running
<LinuxApe> speaking of fglrx:  does anyone know the current version of the driver in the repositories and the version of the ati driver?
<wedgeV> i have 8.32.5
<vge> anyone?
<wedgeV> edgy has 8.26 i think
<LinuxApe> wedgeV:  That the ati version?
<stdin> vge: use scp
<BluesKaj> wedgeV, i think that's the latest vers
<wedgeV> LinuxApe: its the latest fglrx from ati
<LinuxApe> does anyone have googlearth running under fglrx?
<wedgeV> used to work for me
<wedgeV> dont have it installed anymore though
<stdin> vge: eg: scp /home/user/filename.ext username@remote-server.com:/home/username/filename.ext
<LinuxApe> I found that it stopped working:  got to splash screen, cpu usage to 99% and nothing...
<astan> hm. are only new versions of packages released to the repos between ubuntu releases if they fix security issues?
<vge> stdin: any simple command if im allready connected to the remote host?
<stdin> vge: no, not if you're already connected, unless you have ssh server running on your system too?
<vge> yes i have
<stdin> vge: then just reverse it: scp user@home-server.com:/home/user/filename.ext filename.ext
<vge> stdin: heh true, ty
<stdin> np :)
<eilker> !zorro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zorro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !Zorro
<kai_> wasup people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Zorro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astan> (and also, if so, how early before a new release are packages in the repo freezed?)
<LjL> Zorro the card slot, or Zorro the fictional character?
<BluesKaj> yes LinuxApe...use these instructions to get direct rendering for programs like google earth , otherwise it's unstable : http://www.marteydodoo.com/2006/08/29/installing-binary-ati-drivers-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<LjL> i think both are offtopic though :P
<kai_> stdin: Wasup, how come I can only mount my Ipdos sometimes? when I plug it sometime the sda2 shows but not all the time
<stdin> astan: yes, they are, and they are released as soon as they are fixed
<eilker> LjL: i have no idea:) i just downloaded kernel source, and saw it :D
<LjL> eilker: Zorro is an Amiga slow - similar to PCI in the way it's used. that's probably what the kernel code is about
<LjL> s/slow/slot/
<LjL> and no you don't need to enable support for it unless you're on an Amiga
<eilker> yeah it was under amiga. it was interesting :)
<astan> stdin: okay. so between ubuntu releases, packages in say universe are not upgraded to new versions unless there's security issues with the older version?
<stdin> kai_: Hi, I don't know, always works for me. If it doesn't work, take a look at the output of the command "dmesg|tail" and the file /var/log/messages
<stdin> astan: hmm, I know they aren't in main, don't know about universe tho, but I think it should be the same
<kai_> stdin: its weird come when I ls /dev/sd*
<LjL> eilker: yeah it's way better than the PCI kludges we use. but oh well
<kai_> kai@kai-laptop:~$ ls /dev/sd*
<kai_> /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdb2
<stdin> astan: tho you can enable the backports repository to get newer version
<kai_> Thats what I get
<kai_> the sda ones are no long there
<kai_> does it make a diffrnece
<astan> stdin: ah. okay. that (in the case of edgy) would bring in packages from feisty?
<stdin> kai_: that's what you should get, it shows that the device (ipod) has been recognised as a disk
<magnus__> Best Java IDE on Kubuntu. Is it Eclipse?
<astan> i'm reading some one the freezing of universe on the MOTU wiki now..
<astan> s/one/about/
<kai_> so it doesnt matter if its sda or sdb?
<eilker> magnus_ : i am not sure for kubuntu but best ide for java is eclipse in my opinion
<eilker> LjL: i have no idea for that, i only met with pci and isa :D
<stdin> astan: they get created in order, so if I have another USB drive connected, then connect my iPod, it will be sdb, but it don't really matter what they are, as long as you know :p
<astan> s/astan/kai_/ ;)
<stdin> astan: the backports repo will bring in packages that are in feisty, but tweaked to run on edgy
<astan> stdin: okay.
<stdin> damn, yeat that one was for you kai_  :p
<stdin> sorry bout that astan :p
<astan> np at all.
<kai_> Ah, ok
<kai_> I thought it had to be sda, I think I tried mounting once and it didn't work, I got an invalid file format error or something
<astan> hm. the package in question that i'd really like updated before feisty is sqlalchemy, it has version 0.2.8, eventhough 0.3.0 was out at the time of edgy's release.
<luca_b> Hello. Anyone knowledgeable enough with the sort (CLI) command?
<astan> i guess edgy was in feature freeze by then, because the release of 0.3.0 was only 4 days before edgy.
<stdin> kai_: it will be sdX2 you want (where X is any letter really)
<stdin> !info sqlalchemy edgy
<ubotu> Package sqlalchemy does not exist in edgy
<astan> sqlalchemy isn't even in feisty it seems, so no chance of it being in backports.
<astan> stdin: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/python/python-sqlalchemy
<stdin> !info python-sqlalchemy edgy
<astan> sorry. s/sqlalchemy/python-sqlalchemy/
<ubotu> python-sqlalchemy: SQL toolkit and Object Relational Mapper for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 446 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<stdin> !info python-sqlalchemy feisty
<ubotu> python-sqlalchemy: SQL toolkit and Object Relational Mapper for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 194 kB, installed size 976 kB
<astan> oh!
<stdin> luca_b: ask your question please
<astan> there were no matches in feisty when i searched on packages.ubuntulinux.org, so i figured it wasn't there.
<astan> ah. duh.
<luca_b> stdin: I have a tab-delimited file and I need to sort using a precise column
<astan> nevermind i just mis-searched.
<stdin> astan: try on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<luca_b> stdin: The problem is the column format itself
<kai_> Sweet, thanx
<luca_b> otherwise I'd use the + syntax normally
<kai_> cus it will mount at the sam spot
<stdin> kai_: :)
<luca_b> it has a format like number[p|q]  and then a numeric range (e.g. 1p23)
<luca_b> I need to sort that so that p comes before q (obviously) and also that the numbers after the letter are in order
<luca_b> in a single file, the first number never changes (e.g. it'll always be either 1p or 1q, for example)
<astan> ah. well seems no python-sqlalchemy in edgy-backports :/
<stefan> when I want to know if is a domain blacklisted on an antispam server where I can find such server?
<kai_> stdin: Thanx, I have to get ready for work ;(
<kai_> but I got some tunes
<luca_b> stefan: Usually the blacklist is indicated in the rejected mail message
<stdin> astan: it probably depends on a new version of python or something
<stdin> kai_: you're welcome :)
<kai_> and I don't have to use intrusiv iTunes
<eviljames> If I was looking for a newer driver for my intel video card what sort of package should I be looking for in adept?
<stdin> luca_b: huh, that may be a bit advanced for my to work out off the top of my head, try asking it in ##linux or #ubuntu or even #debian :p
<LjL> luca_b: grep for "1p" and sort that, then grep for "1q" and sort that, then concatenate the result. that's the first thing that comes to my mind...
<stefan> No what I mean, there are different services wich are doing blacklisting and you can ask such server and I forgot which antispam-servers are available
<astan> stdin: it should work with 2.4.. do you know what the process if for requesting backporting of a package, or downright doing it yourself?
<astan> s/if/is/
<stdin> eviljames: you don't need a new one, the one provided by ubuntu is always the latest :)
<stdin> astan: you can ask in #ubuntu-devel
<luca_b> LjL: Thanks, if it works I'll be happy not to be forced to use oocalc for that
<LjL> luca_b: but if you look at the "--key" option in man sort, and then at the paragraph just after the end of the list of options, it looks like you should be able to do that with a single run of sort
<astan> stdin: okay. thanks
<stdin> np :)
<luca_b> LjL: That's what I've been trying, but no avail, apparently, I'll keep on trying, thanks anyway
<chuen> Hi . I've just downloaded a the latest version of amarok (directly, using commanline as the latestw wasn't available in the repository)
<chuen> How do I locat it to install it?
<stdin> luca_b: you may need to hack together a script rather than use one command
<stdin> chuen: how did you download it?
<chuen> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<luca_b> luca_b: I was thinking about that, I may just use python when data are generated (since this is produced by my own code)
<stdin> chuen: that's not amarok
<wedgeV> hehe
<luca_b> whoops, I meant stdin
<chuen> Oh.
<chuen> Should I try this?
<chuen> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<stdin> luca_b: I got the message anyway :)
<Daisuke_Ido> chuen: i believe there is a repository with the latest
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, that's it.
<stdin> chuen: is there any reason you need that version ?
<chuen> Will that d/load a deb package?
<chuen> stdin Yes, I'm having probems with using my iPod Nan and someone recommended I upgrade.
<stdin> chuen: you need to put that line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, then use adept to update
<BluesKaj> try this for amarok ...     deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ edgy main
<chuen> Sorry, which line? (Not sure how to do that yet!)
<stdin> BluesKaj: amarok 1.4.4 is the latest one
<eviljames> stdin: if such is the case, why doesn't my video card work? :)
<BluesKaj> copy from deb to main
<PhinnFort> stdin: but if you use -latest, you keep updated with the latest;)
<eviljames> stdin: I'm trying to use xgl and it's giving me pushback.
<stdin> chuen: the line you just posted, "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main"
<stdin> eviljames: you don't use XGL on intel (well you can, but it's horroble) use AIGLX, I have an intel chip, AIGLX works great
<BluesKaj> ok stdin , thx i saved it :)
<eviljames> std: thanks for the tip.  AIGLX is enabled directly in xorg.conf, right?  No extra software?
<stdin> PhinnFort: I'm on feisty, I am on the latest :p
<PhinnFort> :P
* PhinnFort is tired of outdated packages
<PhinnFort> is feisty unstable?
<stdin> eviljames: no extra software, but you do need to add a couple things to xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> i used to use ~amd64 on gentoo, so i'm used to a few crashes, but i like my desktop to be usable
<constantine-xvi> what exactly does lvm do?
<eviljames> stdin: You're using an intel chip right now?  8xx?  If so, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<chuen> Is this the one (if I have an AMD processor:
<chuen> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144/pool-edgy/amarok-engines_1.4.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<eviljames> stdin: please and thank you :)
<PhinnFort> stdin: are you sure?
<stdin> eviljames: what version are you runngin? dapper (6.06) or edgy (6.10)
<astan> anyone know how i can see which packages depend upon a given package?
<eviljames> stdin: edgy
<PhinnFort> stdin: i don't have aiglx enabled in xorg.conf, and it works
<eviljames> stdin: totally 100% fresh - just installed yesterday.
<LjL> luca_b: sort -k1.2,1.2 -k1.3n    seems to work for me (assuming the "1pwhatever" is the only/first field)
<stdin> eviljames: then I don't need to paste the file, it's just a cuple line anyway (pluss if I post mine, it may mess with your resolutions), just follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<stdin> eviljames: if you get stuck on any part, just ask
<constantine-xvi> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LjL> astan: "apt-cache rdepends packagename"
<LjL> astan: though that'll only show first-order dependencies, i.e. packages that *directly* depend on it. if you also want those that depend on ones that depend (etc), use "--recurse"
<PhinnFort> eviljames: have you just tried running beryl/compiz?
<PhinnFort> if you have DRI working, there's a big chance aiglx is already working
<stdin> PhinnFort: XIGLX isn't enabled by default in edgy
<PhinnFort> stdin: AIGLX is;)
<luca_b> LjL: I'll try it right now
<constantine-xvi> so does LVM amount to software RAID0, more/less?
<PhinnFort> i think it's at least one release since you had to explicitly start AIGLX in xorg.conf
<stdin> PhinnFort: nope, you need to enable it
<PhinnFort> stdin: how?
<PhinnFort> you only make sure composite and DRI is working, in that guide you posted
<eviljames> PhinnFort: yeah, when I run beryl/compiz my screen turns white and does nothing.
<PhinnFort> eviljames: do you have DRI?
<stdin> PhinnFort: just add a couple lines
<PhinnFort> good fps in games;)
<astan> LjL: thanks!
<eviljames> PhinnFort: glxinfo tells me that I do.
<stdin> PhinnFort: DRI is enabled, just not aiglx (not on by default I mean)
<PhinnFort> stdin: but that guide you linked to has no mention of "activating" aiglx
<stdin> PhinnFort: this page has the lines you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<luca_b> LjL: I still seem to get a mixture of p and q cases, bah... I think it's a matter of getting the right field (even when supplying --field-separator=\t)
<marius_> Hi, I'm running gentoo in a xen DomU and some programs are segfaulting because of tty0 missing. Udev does not seem to create it. If i 'makenod /dev/tty0 c 3 0' everything is OK, how do i get udev to create tty0 for me during bootup?
<PhinnFort> stdin: i have it working already, my point;)
<stdin> PhinnFort: and what's in your xorg.conf file ?
<PhinnFort> marius_: tried #gentoo?
<PhinnFort> stdin: it's a nightmare
<PhinnFort> :P
<marius_> sorry, wrong channel indeed
<PhinnFort> stdin: http://rafb.net/p/isOAfT84.html in case you're wondering;)
<PhinnFort> Konqueror lags horribly with Beryl running, though
<stdin> PhinnFort: all i needed to do was add "Load "dbe" " , put the line " Option  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" " in the Device section and add the Option "Composite" "Enable to the "Extensions" section, job done :p
<PhinnFort> stdin: i didn't need to add anything;)
<PhinnFort> but i added a lot later to try and get better performance
<astan> okay. so nothing at all depends on python-sqlalchemy, that should make it a pretty good candidate for edgy-backports, eventhough it's a library, right? from 0.2.8 -> 0.3.0 there were quite a few improvements.
<LjL> luca_b: then try an awk '{print $fieldnumber}' piped into the sort, to see if that's really the problem
<PhinnFort> Xorg is a fantastic piece of engineering
<stdin> PhinnFort: how did your xorg.conf file get the "Extensions" section in it, it's not there in edgy
<PhinnFort> stdin: afaik, Composite is enabled by default in Edgy
<PhinnFort> i did not add it
<PhinnFort> and composite =! aiglx
<PhinnFort> ergo, aiglx is enabled by default:P
<luca_b> LjL: indeed the field is right but it's not sorted, I could use pastebin if needed (it's not really sensitive info, unless you do biology 8P)
<stdin> PhinnFort: no it's not, ask in #ubuntu-xgl if you don't beleave me :p
* PhinnFort digs out a web-git thingy
<stdin> PhinnFort: it's enabled by default in feisty, but not edgy, that's why there is a guide to enable it :p
<LjL> luca_b: yeah if you don't mind... i've tried with just a four-entries little file
<luca_b> I have a 6 line file I use for test
<luca_b> I'll put it there
<JuJuBee> I wish to backup my hd to another partition before updating (just in case).  What is the best / simplest way to do this?  Tar?
<JuJuBee> My / part is using 3.3G and I have 36G free on another part.
<PhinnFort> stdin: sure it wasn't in dapper?
<embrapa> Please some one give me a help ?
<PhinnFort> i could swear i didn't add composite to my xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> embrapa: yes
<luca_b> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/952/
<luca_b> this is for the output
<luca_b> as for the file
<luca_b> I'll upload it in a sec
<stdin> PhinnFort: it wan't in dapper, it wasn't even in xorg in dapper, you had to get the module seperatly
<PhinnFort> wtf?
<PhinnFort> did they use xfree86?
<luca_b> LjL: http://www.dennogumi.org/tst.txt (so that the tabs don't get screwed in pastebin)
<stdin> PhinnFort: not in dapper, no
<PhinnFort> stdin: then what did they use?
<embrapa> my kopete dont work
<stdin> PhinnFort: xorg
<JuJuBee> Anybody help w/ backup?
<PhinnFort> embrapa: have you tried running it in a console?
<luca_b> LjL: just tell me when you have downloaded it, I'll wipe it
<PhinnFort> embrapa: you mean the composite module?
<embrapa> PhinnFort: no how i do ?
<stdin> PhinnFort: to me?
<PhinnFort> embrapa: i think KOnsole is under "System" in the K-Menu
<stdin> PhinnFort: and yes, I do
<embrapa> PhinnFort: he works but dont conect
<PhinnFort> stdin: yea;)
<PhinnFort> stdin: or AIGLX?
<LjL> luca_b: hm, already shows up as empty
<luca_b> LjL: the file?
<luca_b> whoops, let me check
<PhinnFort> embrapa: do you have an external firewall/router?
<LjL> yes
<stdin> PhinnFort: yeah, it wasn't in the version of xorg that dapper used
<luca_b> LjL: yeah, I uploaded the wrong file eh
<luca_b> sorry
<embrapa> PhinnFort: i have a proxy
<PhinnFort> stdin: Aiglx is still enabled by default, though;)
<luca_b> LjL: http://www.dennogumi.org/test.txt
<PhinnFort> embrapa: are you sure your proxy supports the instant messaging protocol you use (MSN, AIM, etc.)?
<luca_b> PhinnFort: Composite is enabled by default in xorg since 7.1 I believe
<stdin> PhinnFort: it isn't! :p
<luca_b> and it's an upstream decision, not Ubuntu's AFAIK
<embrapa> PhinnFort: no =[
<PhinnFort> stdin: then why don't you have to enable it?
<stdin> PhinnFort: I do have it enabled, I'm running beryl now :p
<LjL> luca_b: got it. but wait, you have decimals in that field too?
<PhinnFort> stdin: me too, and i haven't enabled it
<PhinnFort> therefore it must be default
<PhinnFort> embrapa: can you contact the person responsible for the proxy?
<luca_b> LjL: well, somewhat, it's a notation used in cytogenetics, I have to abide by it eh
<embrapa> PhinnFort: i have tried to install amsn but i failed...i m new linux user
<PhinnFort> administrator, et al?
<stdin> luca_b: yes, it's in xorg, but you have to edit xorg.conf to get it working
<binks> anyone here good with wine
<vge> how do i run shell command on kde start?
<embrapa> PhinnFort: he dont link msn lol
<stdin> PhinnFort: no, i HAD to enable it :p
<binks> http://pastebin.com/855149
<vge> what i put in .kde/Autostart?
<luca_b> stdin: I had to turn it off explicitly on my laptop or fglrx wouldn't activate 3D
<||arifaX> binks: just ask and maybe someon is
<luca_b> stdin: (in edgy)
<sivaji> ple someone help me to use gambus
<PhinnFort> vge: put it in a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<PhinnFort> stdin: how?
<binks> the pastebin i posted is the error i get trying to install pacificpoker
<binks> http://pastebin.com/855149
<stdin> PhinnFort: by putting the extra lines in xorg.conf, I followed the guide :p
<LjL> luca_b: well how do you want the decimals to be sorted?
<PhinnFort> embrapa: i suspect the problem is with the proxy, and not your machine
<stdin> PhinnFort: they weren't there by default
<PhinnFort> stdin: in the guide you only enable explicitly COMPOSITE and GLX
<PhinnFort> that's not AIGLX
<luca_b> LjL: I just need a sort by the first characters, i.e. 2pXX - the rest that follows can be ignored
<stdin> PhinnFort: did you read the URL ? :p
<eviljames> stdin: Now I have a question :)  If I use the double buffer extension, X will not fire up for me.
<embrapa> PhinnFort: i know that...but why in the windows the messenger works?
<PhinnFort> AIGLX uses both, but it's enabled by default
<eviljames> Any ideas?
<PhinnFort> stdin: yes
<embrapa> PhinnFort: which instant messenger i install ?
<PhinnFort> embrapa: i think maybe you can "tunnel" through the web protocol
<PhinnFort> embrapa: please wait a sec, i'll check it out
<stdin> PhinnFort: did you see the part with AIGLXOnEdgy, which is AIGLX On Edgy ??
<PhinnFort> stdin: yes, and it only stated things about composite and GLX'y stuff
<stdin> PhinnFort: have you looked at the page ?
<stdin> PhinnFort: it's nothing to do with XGL
<PhinnFort> embrapa: please click on "Settings" -> "Configure"
<PhinnFort> stdin: GLX, not XGL
<PhinnFort> XGL is a hack to get fancy graphics, GLX is a X extensions to get GL acceleration
<PhinnFort> afaik
<embrapa> PhinnFort: yes
<PhinnFort> in X
<stdin> PhinnFort: yes
<PhinnFort> embrapa: click on your account and "modify"
<stdin> PhinnFort: but that's why you use AIGLX
<embrapa> PhinnFort:  yes
<Dr_willis> XXXGL gives you better porn.
<PhinnFort> Dr_willis: :P
<PhinnFort> embrapa: click on "Connection"
<Dr_willis> XXL is the size pants you wear after Thanksgiving.
<embrapa> yes
<PhinnFort> embrapa: and hook on the "Use HTTP method"
<||arifaX> binks: ist this the log from setup or after setup when you run it?
<PhinnFort> click "OK", "OK"
<stdin> eviljames: then don't use them, or take a look at /var/vog/Xorg.0.log and look at lines starting "(EE)" to check for errors with the extentions when you enable them
<PhinnFort> and exit kopete, and start it again
<binks> thats the setup log
<eviljames> std: ooh, I didn't know about the (EE) thanks for that tip! :)
<embrapa> conection refused
<PhinnFort> embrapa: did you restart Kopete?
<eviljames> I've spent HOURS going over xorg.0.logs never really knowing what to hunt for :)
<embrapa> PhinnFort: yes
<PhinnFort> eviljames: or WW
<||arifaX> binks: did you try to run the game afterwards?
<PhinnFort> embrapa: you only have one account in Kopete?
<stdin> eviljames: no problem, sorry I took to long to reply, was arguing with PhinnFort  :P
<eviljames> s'ok my internet connection is being dodgy right now anyways. :)
<PhinnFort> eviljames: he lost;)
<PhinnFort> :P
<eviljames> haha
<stdin> PhinnFort: no I didn't
<PhinnFort> embrapa: also, check if you can browse the web
<PhinnFort> stdin: you did so:P
<stdin> PhinnFort: round 2, let's go :P
<PhinnFort> stdin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLX
<PhinnFort> :P
<embrapa> PhinnFort: ok thank you for the atention
<stdin> PhinnFort: I know what GLX is
<sivaji_> ple someone help me to learn gambas
<PhinnFort> embrapa: does it work now
<PhinnFort> stdin: can we agree that GLX != AIGLX?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<embrapa> PhinnFort: no
<eviljames> It's been said that fights between us nerds are often the most pedantic specifically because of how little is actually at stake :)
<Dr_willis> sivaji_2009,  check the gambas homepage for examples/docs?
<eviljames> But also are the most heated battles for the same reason
<PhinnFort> eviljames: well said
<embrapa> PhinnFort: but i will continues browsing
<stdin> PhinnFort: yes, AIGLX simply lets you use opengl extentions (GLX) with DRI
<PhinnFort> embrapa: did you do exactly as i said
<embrapa> PhinnFort: yes
<PhinnFort> stdin: stdin: AIGLX
<PhinnFort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX
<PhinnFort> i mean;)
<embrapa> PhinnFort: do you know a easy msn to install ?
<embrapa> PhinnFort: like gaim , amsn
<stdin> PhinnFort: I wasn't saying which is what, I'm just saying that you have to enable it on the X server, not that it isn't in xorg
<PhinnFort> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> embrapa: kopete, it should be there already
<stdin> PhinnFort: oh and the 1st line of the wiki page is "Accelerated Indirect GLX ("AIGLX") is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers." whicg is EXACTLY what I said :p
<eviljames> Okay, so now I have the dbe module removed and it _seems_ to be running.
<eviljames> Any special instructions for beryl-manager?
<embrapa> PhinnFort: but it doesnt works
<chuen> Hi. I've installed new version of Amarok (using a deb package) , but 3 depenants are missing and cannot be located using adept manager. Is there another solution?
<lupine_85> chuen: stop trying to break your system? ;)
<stdin> eviljames: beryl manager is a GUI app, it's pretty easy to use
<lupine_85> or get the debs from the same place as you got the orig package
<eviljames> heh
<stdin> eviljames: and here's another help page for you :p https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<chuen> I'm not!
<eviljames> stdin: I mean special instructions for calling the app, ie: dbus-launch beryl-manager
<eviljames> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> 1.4.4 should have about the same dependencies as 1.4.3
<embrapa> thank u
<embrapa> bye
<embrapa> exit
<chuen> They are all on my machine except 3.
<stdin> chuen: what are the dependencies ?
<stdin> (that you can't find)
<LjL> luca_b: err, how are you telling sort that Tab is the separator?
<luca_b> LjL: --field-separator
<luca_b> or -f
<eviljames> When calling beryl as a window manager it crashed and took X with it.
<eltese> Hi. Im trying to unpack a downloaded file containing a large amount of .rar files. when Im trying to unrar it to get to the file I want ark complains about not having the unrar package or something like that. So I googled around for a bit and foun unrar... But it still doesnt work. Anyone knows the problem?
<chuen> libvisual-0.4-0, libtunepimp3, libgl1-mesa-glx
<binks> ||arifaX if i run the game by wine pacificpoker.exe it just returns to a promt
<LjL> luca_b: yeah, but then what? \t ? (that's -t anyway not -f)
<toschi> ciao a tutti
<LjL> luca_b: anyway, try       -t $'\t'
<LjL> !it | toschi
<ubotu> toschi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> eltese: you need to install the package "unrar" from the multiverse repository
<toschi> sorry
<eltese> stdin: and how do I do that? :)
<eviljames> stdin: can you post that other doc again?  as I mention beryl crashed and took X with it :(
<stdin> !repos | esaym
<ubotu> esaym: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<toschi> can I make a quastion?
<stdin> eviljames:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<luca_b> LjL: ok, trying now
<chuen> stdin Should those be on my system?
<eviljames> stdin: thanks I'll go over this again and make sure I've done everything ;)
<toschi> How can I able gpm in tty1 to make cut paste from tty1 to tty2?
<PhinnFort> stdin: you said it wasn't enabled by default, which is not the case
<PhinnFort> ;)
<eviljames> wtf.  now my mouse wheel doesn't work :(
<PhinnFort> eviljames: beryl uses it
<PhinnFort> prolly
<stdin> chuen: it may be easier just to add the repository for amarok
<Vluid> :)
<luca_b> LjL: it works!
<eviljames> beryl's not running anymore it crashed HARD....
<LjL> luca_b: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.unix.questions/browse_thread/thread/aa7e9e92ed9285ae/0090e0a29d2276f2?lnk=st&q=sort+separator+tab&rnum=1&hl=en#0090e0a29d2276f2  sort of explains what the problem is (basically, you need to give sort a tab character, but bash doesn't allow you to just hit Tab and get one, and \t isn't translated by bash)
<stdin> PhinnFort: how is it enabled by default, if you have to edit xorg.conf to get it wokring? ie with beryl
<luca_b> LjL: That's why it never worked. Thanks a lot
<LjL> luca_b: but bash has this feature where if you put a string inside $' ' , it does interpret escape codes. see 'man bash' and search for 'escape'
<esaym> whats that stdin?
<stdin> eviljames: try posting you'r xorg.conf on pastebin, so I can look at it
<luca_b> I'm going to paste this into my notes i ncase I forget
<stdin> esaym: what's what? :p
<eltese> stdin: how do I install from multiverse ?
<chuen> stdin - you mean from adept manager?
<chuen> stdin: the latest version isn't available there. I treid that first :(
<BluesKaj> stdin, I'm still wondering about XGL with direct rendering ... will beryl run on it ?
<stdin> chuen: you can put it in adept, yes, or you can add the line manually to /etc/apt/sources.list with "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> eltese: this page will tell you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lupine_85> BluesKaj: Xgl with direct rendering will never happen :p
<stdin> BluesKaj: XGL will run beryl too yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<||arifaX> binks: could be a lot. maybe try to set a different OS with 'winecfg' or check if your wineprefix folder is correct and so on. maybe you read about that error messages at google and make a conclusion of it what could be your problem. for my part I can not help you more than that
<chuen> stdin: thx , but not confident enough to add manually yet :) and which 'line' do you mean?
<chuen> I guess the worst that could happeni is a syntax error :)
<stdin> chuen: add this line to the bottom "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ edgy main"
<stdin> chuen: or to adept
<esaym> <stdin> !repos | esaym
<esaym> you typed thta
<chuen> oh, ok. I'll try in adept first.
<BluesKaj> stdin, so it's either XGL with beryl without 3d or , 3d with direct rendering, but not both ?
<stdin> esaym: ohh, that makes the bot (ubotu), give you the link to managing repositories
<chuen> stdin: where do I add it in adept?
<stdin> BluesKaj: XGL is a way to get 3d without DRI
<stdin> chuen: in View -> Manage Repositories
<stdin> BluesKaj: you need XLG if you have an ATI card or and Nvidia card (and don't use the beta driver)
<chuen> stdin: Ah! I'll update and look for it, thx.
<stdin> chuen: should be shown as an update for amarok
<binks> ||arifaX heers
<binks> cheers
<BluesKaj> so the fgl_glxgears thingy won't work properly and google earth will suck with beryl installed due to the ATI driver not working with both
<chuen> stdin: Yes, it is - I'll go for it. Thx again.
<luca_b> stdin: the newest non-beta drivers work (but I don't think they're in edgy)
<stdin> chuen: no problem :)
<stdin> luca_b: with aiglx?
<luca_b> stdin: Well, I run beryl at home with those, so yes
<stdin> BluesKaj: probably
<luca_b> stdin: The beta drivers you mentioned were released then as full versions a month later
<stdin> luca_b: so you have aiglx not xgl on the non-beta driver from nvidia download?
<BluesKaj> well i tried beryl , but had no luck with it ...just a black scrn
<luca_b> stdin: I used Alberto Milone's repository to upgrade
<luca_b> stdin: and yes, it is non beta
<chuen> stdin: Amarok has 'BREAk upgrade' when I try.
<stdin> luca_b: ahh, didn't know they were released :p
<luca_b> stdin: now I have parts of beryl crashing on me, so I don't use it that often 8P
<stdin> chuen: what version is installed now?
<stdin> !info amarok dapper
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 7630 kB, installed size 18672 kB
<stdin> chuen: ok, change the line to "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143/ dapper main"
<stdin> chuen: then update adept again, and try and get the amarok update
<chuen> stdin. ok will do.
<chuen> stdin: still get 'BREAK'.
<stdin> chuen: what error is it when you try "sudo apt-get install amarok" in konsole ?
<chuen> stdin: Hevn't tried using Konsole yet - will do now.
<chuen> stdin: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chuen> stdin: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stdin> chuen: you have to close adept firse
<stdin> *first
<chuen> Doh!
<balint> hi again. it took a few crashes to set the resolution to what i wanted to :)
<sivaji_2009> is there any tool to dev visual c++ in kde
<chuen> stdin:"Some packages could not be installed."
<chuen> stdin: shall I eloborate?
<stdin> chuen: use pastebin to show the whole output
<chuen> stdin: I'm new (you guessed!( pastebin?
<stdin> !pastebin | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> :)
<balint> stdin: so, after the crashes finally its set:) can we discuss now the nvidia problem?
<chuen> stidin ok the bot told me
<sivaji_2009> stdin ple tell me is there any tool to dev visual c++ in kde
<hanso>  hey. always when I install packages I get a message saying that "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0. what can be wrong?
<stdin> balint: ok, I guess so :p
<balint> :)
<stdin> sivaji_2009: I don't know of one, try searching adept
<balint> so, is there an alternat mode to install the driver, so that it dont crash?
<sivaji_2009> ok
<stdin> hanso: how are you installing the packages ?
<stdin> balint: have you looked at the help page for installing the nvidia driver?
<balint> yes and i did the way as there was written... they said to write into xorg the nvidia isntead of nv
<stdin> balint: did you install the driver first ?
<hanso> stdin: by using Adept Manager
<chuen> stdin: Done (I think!)
<stdin> hanso: how are you starting adept then?
<hanso> stdin: but I got the error when trying to compile from code also
<stdin> chuen: you have to give me the link :p
<dromer> hmm, anybody here using electricsheep ?
<balint> stdin: you mean the apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<dromer> I just tryed it on my dapper install, but I'm getting some kind of server error
<chuen> stdin: Doh! (again) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/956/
<stdin> balint: yeah, and the restricted modules package
<hanso> stdin: kdesu adept_manager
<balint> the restricted packages were already installed, at least the console said that
<eviljames> when I launch beryl from beryl-manager it crashes and takes X with it.  anyone know where that crash output would be?
<chuen> stdin: just noticed adept updater alert was still active :( Sorry. Will try aagain
<stdin> hanso: use the menu entry in the Kmenu
<hanso> I use that. but "kdesu adept_manager" is the command of that entry
<stdin> eviljames: /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably, or Xorg.1.log if you started X again after
<stdin> hanso: ahh
<stdin> hanso: dose it stop you installing ?
<Arvid> where can I find "module-assistant". I don't sem to have it, and can\t find it in the package manager
<stdin> !module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<stdin> Arvid: you need to enable the universe repository to get it
<hanso> stdin: no. but the compilation from code stopped. and also using KDevelop stops compiling with that error...
<Arvid> stdin: hmm - I thought I did. but I guess I'll try again
<stdin> hanso: are you running KDevelop as root ?
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/957/
<stdin> Arvid: and make sure you use "Fetch Updates" in adept after you enable it
<balint> stdin: so console sais that the newest restricted packages are already installed
<stdin> chuen: hmm, ok, lets try another one
<Arvid> stdin: aha ' I'll guess that\s the problem
<stdin> chuen: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142/ dapper main"
<chuen> stdin: OK, I'll try that one.
<stdin> balint: did you then run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ?
<hanso> stdin: no, don't think so. what i the %u tag in the command?
<politik> anyone know why /dev/dri/card0 wouldn't be showing up if I'm using fglrx? :/
<politik> I assume I need to load some module that creates that file
<stdin> hanso: that's just to do with the title of the window
<balint> yes
<balint> so the driver was working, i even seen an nvidia logo on the screen sometimtes
<chuen> stdin: Still get "BEAK" :(
<fxr> #beryl
<chuen> "BREAK" :)
<stdin> hanso: try asking in #ubuntu about that error, I don't know why it would show if you aren't root
<hanso> stdin: it should not show if I'm not root?
<stdin> chuen: run this command for me "apt-cache policy amarok"
<ted_> how do I make "tree view" standard view?
<stdin> chuen: and show the output on pastebin
<chuen> stdin: OK
<stdin> hanso: no as far as I know, but ask in #ubuntu too, I don't know how to help there
<ted_> uhm.. anybody knows?
<stdin> ted_: View -> View Mode -> Icon View
<hanso> stdin: okey. thanx
<stdin> np
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/959/
<balint> stdin: may i try install the glx again, and the restricted things again, and enable the config again?
<ricardo_> hi everybody...which server do u use in aMule?
<ted_> stdin but when I choose tree view and close the window and start a new one its in icon view again...
<stdin> balint: yeah, use "sudo apt-get --reinstall install" where it says "sudo apt-get install" ok :)
<balint> stdin: (another thing that poor adept manager is not starting :) it started once, but after i quit it it doesnt wants to run again:( it askes for my password, but after that nothing happens :) )
<balint> stdin: just type -reinstall between apt-get and install?
<stdin> ted_: you need to edit a file for that, change "ViewMode=konq_iconview" to "ViewMode=konq_treeview" in ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<ted_> ah :) thanks! ure an angel :D
<stdin> balint: yeah
<stdin> ted_: nope, just know a thing or two :)
<balint> stdin: and what should i do about this "adept does not appeaers" thing? i wanted to install superkaramba, but from console it sais that another process is using something
<||arifaX> stdin: I don't have ViewMode in my konquerorrc?
<stdin> ||arifaX: it's on line 140 in mine
<stdin> balint: try this "sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<||arifaX> stdin: I have only 80 :(
<stdin> ||arifaX: mine is 182 lines
<||arifaX> crazy
<chuen> stdin: Back in 5 mins.
<stdin> ||arifaX: are you sure it's the one in ~/.kde/ahare/config ?
<||arifaX> yep
<sivaji> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." frequently i get this error report what shall i do ple tell me
<stdin> ||arifaX: well you should hust be able to just add it
<balint> stdin: what does that do?
<||arifaX> stdin: can u paste the line?
<stdin> ||arifaX: ViewMode=konq_treeview
<stdin> balint: it should kill the process using that file
<balint> ok
<||arifaX> stdin: which section or just paste in?
<stdin> ||arifaX: under "[MainView Settings] "
<stdin> sivaji: in what app? adept?
<balint> stdin: thx, it worked, now adept is running again! :D
<sivaji> adept
<stdin> balint: :)
<stdin> sivaji: open konsole and run this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> sivaji: and tell me what happens
<||arifaX> stdin: worked but wondering why I did not even have the section. do you know a parameter to make the tree always available on the left side?
<balint> stdin: and do i always have to use this fuser command, whenever a process is not starting?
<stdin> ||arifaX: no, to be honest I just ran this to find that setting "grep -i view .kde/share/config/konquerorrc"
<sivaji> Setting up libkdegames-doc (3.5.2-0ubuntu3) ...
<sivaji> cannot create dhelp file '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdegames-rc1-apidocs/.dhelp': No such file or directory
<sivaji> dpkg: error processing libkdegames-doc (--configure):
<sivaji>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<sivaji> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sivaji>  libkdegames-doc
<stdin> balint: only if adept isn't starting
<balint> stdin: ok
<sivaji> stdbin wat should i do
<stdin> sivaji: try doing this first "sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdegames-rc1-apidocs/"
<ted_> stdin uhm sorry to bother you again, but "ViewMode" doesnt exist in the file :(
<stdin> sivaji: then run the dpkg command again
<balint> stdin: bye bye, have to go :D but u will see me soon :D i wont let you relax :D
<stdin> ted_: it's ok, do you see  "[MainView Settings] "
<frojnd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stdin> balint: ok, give me a break :p
<stdin> balint: cya later :)
<balint> stdin: :D ok :D you got one hour :D
<balint> stdin: Cya
<sivaji> stdbin it's normal now that does p stand for
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech,!
<sivaji> what
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Hey hey
<ted_> stdin nope :)
<sivaji> hi blueskaj
<frojnd> whym when I try to connect on my linux PC. with windows (putty ->ssh) it apperas note: connection refused!
<frojnd> I use default port: 20
<soulrider> !info fluxkeys
<ubotu> Package fluxkeys does not exist in any distro I know
<BluesKaj> hi sivaji
<stdin> sivaji: -p means "parents", so it will create all the directories above it too
<soulrider> !info w3m
<sivaji> less what does it do?
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2.6.10 (edgy), package size 1059 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<ted_> stdin nope. many other headings though
<stdin> ted_: ok, add "[MainView Settings] " then on a new line add "ViewMode=konq_treeview"
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, I just want to be straight on this matter ..which ATI driver do I need to run compiz/beryl ?
<DaSkreech> fglrx
<sivaji> "less" is it similar to sudo
<stdin> !less | sivaji
<ubotu> less: Pager program similar to more. In component main, is important. Version 394-2 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 264 kB
<fairman> Hi, how can i switch resolution from 800x600 to 1024x768 during work?
<andreasw> less is more than more
<andreasw> ^^
<sivaji> andreasw say clearly what is the use of command "less"
<stdin> !xconfig | fairman
<ubotu> fairman: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<andreasw> sivaji: read what ubotu said
<chuen> stdin: OK, I'm back now. Did you get a chance to look at te pastebin?
<BluesKaj> ok , I have these : xorg-driver-fglrx , xorg-driver-fglrx-dev , xorg-xserver-video-ati ,ATI binary kernel module for Linux 2.6.17-10-386, plus the sources...now what do I need to do to run beryl ?
<stdin> chuen: which one ?
<sivaji> what is "more" when should i use this ?
<lethor> hello sorry for my english I'm spanish
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/959/
<andreasw> sivaji: it is the same like less but you can't scroll up
<stdin> sivaji: use 'man more' and 'man less' to read about them
<Lam_> i originally split my drive into /home and / partitions, but now i want to merge the two without reformatting the hard drive. how do i go about doing that?
<lethor> anyone knoen how to install lexmark X1130 in kubuntu 64 bits
<BluesKaj> !es| lethor
<ubotu> lethor: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lethor> ok thanks
<TurnTheOtherWay> is there always a lack of mouse in kubuntu? or linux in general...
<TurnTheOtherWay> im cursorless
<stdin> chuen: run "sudo apt-get update" then that command again
<cjoslin> does anyone know what irc channel and room would be good for auto repair?
<cjoslin> *server and channel i mean
<BluesKaj> google auto repair on IRC :)
<ted_> stdin worked now, thanks again :)
<stdin> ted_: :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Have you asked in #ubuntu-xgl ?
<chuen> stdin: ok
<frojnd> other command for gksudo is?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: what do you mean "a lack of mouse" ?
<BluesKaj> no DaSkreech, guess i should eh :)
<stdin> frojnd: kdesu
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: i have no cursor visible
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: what type of mouse is it?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: That's mostly what they do there . Would be an insult not to ask them :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<frojnd> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh for kubuntu will be?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: serial, PS/2 ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: the mouse doesnt mjatter lol its the cursor on-screen that only appears when its "busy". rest of the time its invisible. that normal?
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/963/
<frojnd> I am installing XGL through: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<stdin> frojnd: kdesu kate /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<frojnd> aah :)
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: not in X no
<frojnd> and Kubuntu edgy have KDE and not gnome (I know newbie q)
<frojnd> has*
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin there should be a mouse?
<stdin> chuen: did you leave the other sources in?
<lecci> hi, i can t display character like e' a'...
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin sorry cursor
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: unless I'm seeing a cursor shaped fly on my monitor, yes
<chuen> stdin: Not sure what you mean.
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin thought something was wrong lol. know how to get to any kind of config screen for such?
<frojnd> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startxgl.sh for kubuntu?
<stdin> chuen: did you remove "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ edgy main" ?
<stdin> frojnd: the same
<frojnd> k
<chuen> stdin: No, shall I do that?
<frojnd>  Now we'll add an option to the gnome login manager so that we can choose to log into our new Xgl-gnome session. Create an Xsession file like so:
<frojnd>     *
<JuJuBee> Can somebody help me with a wireless question.  I had to replace a linksys WMP54G v.4 with a v.4.1 card and it does not work.  How do I update drivers for new card?
<frojnd> is this also for edgy?
<stdin> chuen: YES :p or it will still use it, and the highest version it finds, which wont work for you, I guess I didn't explain it before :p
<chuen> sdin: I guess it's obvious _ I'm being a little slow here :)
<stdin> frojnd: yes, same for edgy and kubuntu edgy there
<stdin> chuen: I should have explained that you needed to
<JuJuBee> Can anybody tell me where to start with my wireless question
<chuen> stdin: Amarok status is 'installed' now - shall I do that cmd line query again?
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> chuen: yes please :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> i like that bot lol
<JuJuBee> stdin : thanks.
<stdin> the bot saves me a lot of copy and pasting :p
<TurnTheOtherWay> !cursor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> nut doesnt know everything lol :p
<TurnTheOtherWay> *but
<JuJuBee> Do I need to rebuild the kernel to install newer drivers or something along those lines?
<TurnTheOtherWay> the info should be on the page?
<stdin> JuJuBee: no
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: can you move the cursor at all (when you see it) ?
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/966/
<BluesKaj> wow ..fast response over at #ubuntu-xgl...it's only been 10mins
<stdin> chuen: ok now add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-142/ dapper main" to the sources
<TurnTheOtherWay> yes, when i see it its on what i assume is the "busy" mouse state, it works fine, but when its not doing anything and is in the normal (windows)"arrow" state its just invisible
<osoh> hi all
<chuen> stdin: one sec.
<TurnTheOtherWay> sorry make that a little easier perhaps.... stdin: >	yes, when i see it its on what i assume is the "busy" mouse state, it works fine, but when its not doing anything and is in the normal (windows)"arrow" state its just invisible
<chuen> stdin: It's now upgradable - shall I go ahead?
<JuJuBee> stdin : One problem is that when I install the card and startup it hangs on Configuring network interfaces.
<chuen> I don't thin it's the most recent version though.
<stdin> chuen: yes
<stdin> chuen: it's not, but it's the most recent one you can install
<frojnd> I am now in XGL  sesion..
<frojnd> how can I change desktop
<chuen> stdin: Ah, OK. Done now.
<frojnd> or "role the cube"
<BluesKaj> roll, fgl_glxgears
<chuen> stdin: Ok, that's updated now.
<HailandKill> !icu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> chuen: yay :p
<stdin> chuen: hope it works now ;)
<HailandKill> I'm trying to install ICU (http://icu.sourceforge.net) but during the make install it exits on an error 1 complaining that it cannot remove a folder seeing as the permission is denied. I'm running it with sudo, why would permission be denied?
<chuen> stdin, UM, it did before I ineterfered :) The idea was to upgrade to 1.4.4 because that's the version tha 'fully' supports iPods :)
<[Amigo] > Any body use dund or pund? Wanna create router computer <> nokia .
<stdin> chuen: but maybe 1.4.2 works better than the desault
<frojnd> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-kde<-for ubuntu...  What's the kubuntu compiz for kde package name?
<chuen> stdin: OK I'll give it a whirl - your help MUCH appreciated. I'm learning :)
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: try changing the mouse theme, open it wit Alt-F2 "kcmshell mouse" and use tab to ctrl-tab to change to the cursor theme tab, then try and use tab and the arrow keys to change it
<chuen> stdin: Gotta get dinner - ttyl.
<stdin> chuen: no problem :)
<stdin> chuen: later :)
<stdin> frojnd: compiz-kde ?
<stdin> frojnd: fyi: if yo can't get compiz installed, there's always beryl, which I've found to be easy to install
<frojnd> stdin: no edgy doesn't have it
<stdin> ahh, then use beryl
<frojnd> yes but compiz is currently more stable..
<stdin> frojnd: there is another apt source I found for edgy
<stdin> frojnd: try using "deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu edgy dev"
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how can I watch matroshka video files
<frojnd> lemme check
<frojnd> matroshka?
<stamen> .mkv
<Dr_willis> i watch them all the time stamen
<Dr_willis> mplayer, vlc, ext.. about all the players i got can play them
<stamen> with what
<stamen> they crash on my mashine
<Dr_willis> i cant think of anything that i cant play them in. :)
<HailandKill> !ICU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ICU - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stamen> what codec I must download
<Dr_willis> NOW you are changing the question/problem. :) thats not allowed.. *kidding*
<stamen> it starts, and after 5 secs stops
<Dr_willis> ive just installed the w32codec pack from the mplayer or other sites.
<stdin> stamen: try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> hey, does anyone know what i can use to open a CHM file? Its an eBook
<stamen> ok
<stamen> I will try them
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  thats a ms 'help' file i belive.
<stamen> 10x
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  and there are converters for them i think
<stamen> bye to all
<Dr_willis> !find chm
<ubotu> Found: fetchmail, archmbox, fetchmailconf, gnochm, kchmviewer (and 10 others)
<stdin> soulrider: that's a microsoft HTML help file iirc
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  kchmviewer seems a good hit. :)
<soulrider> kchmviewer i guess
<soulrider> yeah
<matthias> hi
<matthias> currently i'm searching for a package...its a program for kdm to set the kdm theme from within the kcontrol
<matthias> but i dont know whats the name of the tool
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soulrider> kchmviewer works like charm! :D
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<sebbar> hey guys what's the konsole command to go back to the previous directory?
<soulrider> matthias: you can change the theme with thats installed by default i believe
<stamen> Dr_willis: I have installed the codecs
<stdin> sebbar: cd ..
<stamen> and when I start the movie, mplayer tells : Seek failed
<stdin> sebbar: or: cd -
<stdin> sebbar: depending what you mean
<stamen> is it possible to be corupt video file
<Dr_willis> stamen,  could be the video file is bad.. or its got some odd codec its using.. try running mplayer from the shell and see if any detailed info messages show up
<sebbar> stdin: cd - was what I was looking for, tnx
<stdin>  np :)
<stamen> ok
<aakarsh> how to install an application so that it appears in the K Menu?
<stdin> stamen: in konsole what dose "file /path/to/file.mkv" show (where /path/to/file.mkv is the actual path to the .mkv file)
<Dr_willis> aakarsh,  depends on the app. if using the packages managers/debs it should put an icon in there somewhere.
<stdin> aakarsh: right click the kmenu, and choose "menu editor", if you installed an application, but don't see it in the kmenu, you may just need to logout and back in
<stamen> Dr_willis: Your system is too SLOW to play this! ?????
<Dr_willis> aakarsh,  if building from source it may not. use one of the kde menu editors.
<yelonek> Dr_willis: how do i put OODraw shortcut to menu /?
<aakarsh> firefox is installed but does not show in k console
<Dr_willis> stamen,  try making sence .......
<yelonek> i tried ooffice -draw % U
<stamen> my CPU is Pentuium 4 on 2.66Ghz is it slow???
<stamen> how to make this sence
<Dr_willis> stamen,  you have installed the video card drivers for your system?
<stdin> aakarsh: you may just need to logout and back in, it's under Internet in the kmenu
<stamen> yes
<stamen> nvidia
<stamen> and all is working, the glx is working perfectrly
<Dr_willis> stamen,  interesting.. id say test with some other video files.
<stamen> one moment, I will test now
<Dr_willis> also try testing out other video players.
<Dr_willis> I like vlc a lot.
<stdin> you may be able to use the "file" command to see what format the video is in
<Dr_willis> or perhaps right click on it and properties? i think ivd seen video file info in there somewhere...
<aakarsh> thaaanks
<aakarsh> thanks
<stdin> :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: maybe, but "file" sometimes gives a codec used
<Dr_willis> woa... i right click on a video.. properties -- theres a preview tab.. :) never seen that befor
<stdin> heh :P
<stamen> Dr_willis: the other file is .avi and it is HTDTV too
<stamen> and works perfectrly
<stamen> but this .mkv crashesh
<Dr_willis> stamen,  well that leads it to being either that file currupted... or.. some really weird issue.. id say find another .mkv to test
<olivier_> I have installed VMWare through Adept but now I dont know how to start it
<Dr_willis> olivier_,  you mean the vmware client?
<olivier_> the player
<Dr_willis> right clent/player.. try typing 'vmware' at a terminal?
<Dr_willis> i always install the vmware-server myself.
<verzonnen> any one here using an "ASUS ATI radeon v9520x"?
<stamen> Dr_willis: ok
<olivier_> wmware command not found
<stamen> Dr_willis: I will search later
<stamen> Dr_willis: 10x for the help, bye
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<olivier_> ok thx
<stdin> olivier_: it should be under Utilities
<Dr_willis> olivier_,  try 'vmware' :) not wmware
<olivier_> i type vm I made a typo in here
* Rob-West is now awake
<Dr_willis> im suppised theres not a wiki page for it.
<verzonnen> friend of mine is getting a kernel panick when booting
<stdin> Dr_willis, olivier_ : I think the cammand is actually: vmware-player
<Dr_willis> sounds liek a job for......... someone elese...
<ted_> okay. ive downloaded this really cool theme in .tar.bz2-format, how to change to it?
<Dr_willis> i was about to suggest vm<tab>
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<stdin> !theme | ted_
<ubotu> ted_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ted_> ah
<Dr_willis> ted_,  themes can be a bit 'complex' under kde.
<ted_> thanks :)
<Dr_willis> ted_,  what exactly is it a theme for?
<stdin> and also:
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<ted_> yea, ive noticed :) uhm.. its for windows and bars and stuff :)
<dwidmann> for themes in kde, press alt + f2, type in kcontrol, go to appearances -> themes
<frojnd> is nvidia fx5500 gnome or kde graphic card :o
<adaptr> frojnd: neither ; it only works in Windows ME
<frojnd> :)
<stdin> frojnd: that question doesn't make sense :p
<frojnd> no seriously
<frojnd> GNOME & Nvidia graphics card
<frojnd> and than there are instruction for script...
<stdin> frojnd: that's probably for if you have gnome and that card, the card isn't a gnome or kde card. because it's a graphics card
<olivier_> can anybody tell me what this means? :
<olivier_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<olivier_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix | olivier_
<ubotu> olivier_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<frojnd> exec gnome-session
<frojnd> For KDE, change the last line to
<frojnd> exec startkde
<frojnd> well I have edgy and nvidia
<stdin> frojnd: Kubuntu = KDE
<ooda> Good day mates... :)
<frojnd> should i left the last line (exec gnome-session) as it is or change it to exec startkde ?
<frojnd> stdin thy :)
<stdin> :)
<frojnd> shame of me I know..
<joern> hi,
<olivier_> /bin/sh: !adept: not found
<olivier_> /bin/sh: olivier_: not found
<stdin> hi, welcome to #kubuntu
<stdin> olivier_: run this "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<olivier_> What is that supose to do?
<ooda> All American Windows Hater here... I have a question.
<ooda> I downloaded firefox but iam having trouble installed
<stdin> olivier_: that will get rid of that error you had
<Hawkwind> olivier_: It will unlock your database
<stdin> ooda: install it from adept
<joern> i have a question , i have installed kubuntu, on a second harddisk. on the other one is windows installed. i can mount the windows harddisk. but know i want a standart mount after start up  can someone help?
<stdin> !ntfs
<olivier_> it worked but now it says it cant find the database in E:
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<stdin> joern: that link will tell you how
<Dr_willis> joern,  theres some detailed sites on ntfs mounting and stuff.. that url is good.. this next one is also a must read/bookmark
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<Dr_willis> joern,  its worth reading/learning how linux 'mounts' things.
<joern> stdin: thank you
<joern> i will look
<stdin> no problem :)
<Dr_willis> now WRITING to ntfs drives... scares me. :)
<stdin> heh, I killed windows off this pc a long time ago
<joern> Dr_willis what dos "scares" mean ?
<joern> my english is not so good ;-)
<stdin> frightens
<joern> ah...
* Dr_willis hides in fear from ntfs writing.
<Dr_willis> :)
<joern> ok i only want to read :-)
<Dr_willis> luckly  i can read/wrte to my ext2/3 drives from windows.
<stdin> joern: are you german?
<ooda> stdin, where can i find out more info how to install using adept?
<yelonek> [19:09]  [Whois]  joern is n=joern@pD9E726D3.dip0.t-ipconnect.de (Jrn M)
<joern> how? i have tested but i have no luck
<yelonek> ;)
<stdin> joern: there is a kubuntu channel in german here #kubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> !adept | ooda
<ubotu> ooda: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<yelonek> ooda: in console: man apt-get
<joern> yes i'm german ...
<stdin> yelonek: not good for a new user
<ooda> thanks mates :)
<stdin> joern: anyway, if you need help in german, you can join #kubuntu-de for german help
<yelonek> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dwidmann> Hmm, and stdin is still around 12 hours later :O
<stdin> dwidmann: mate, I never sleep :p
<dwidmann> I noticed.
<dwidmann> I was wakeful for 18 hours, and I slept for 6. For some reason my body insisted on getting up before 1.
<sleepy843> is there a way to configure the cable connection to my computer in kubuntu dapper 6.06?
<sleepy843> the download speed isn't what it should be
<dwidmann> sleepy843, that's probably up to your isp
<dwidmann> try the address 192.168.1.1 or similar, as well as 192.168.0.1(commonly the router)
<dwidmann> in a browser, that is
<sleepy843> ok
<sleepy843> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<yeti> hello
<chills> hey guys i got the cd ... i got 128 ram i boot it up .. n when i click on install nothing happenss.. :(
<magnus__> Have problem with playing a mpeg (xvid?!?!)in xine. Any advice what to do ...
<ultralinux> ola
<ooda> just installed fireFox. Is there any good downloads i should try form adept?
<stdin> !mpeg | magnus__
<ubotu> magnus__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chills> anyone ?
<stdin> chills: what do you mean "nothing happend" ?
<chills> like no install thinggy opened nothing
<blackflag> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> It might be in libxine-extracodecs, the xvid decoder, that is
<yeti> Is there some french people hear?
<stdin> chills: have you tried double clicking ?
<stdin> !fr | yeti
<ubotu> yeti: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yeti> thanks
<chills> stdin : yes :)
<stdin> :)
<yeti> !fr
<chills> :(
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sleepy843> is it good to download nvidia drivers from adept? Will it install it correctly?
<stdin> sleepy843: yes, you can use adept or apt-get, your choice, but you still need to run a command to enable it
<sleepy843> what's the command?
<stdin> chills: is it working?
<ooda> Iam having a problem viewing site that contain flash, is there away to fix it
<chills> nope :
<stdin> sleepy843: follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ooda> i installed the flash player but the content shows up weird
<dwidmann> sleepy843, the only thing that really gives adept trouble, is Java, IIRC
<chills> let me retry i guess :(
<Dr_willis> ooda,  what site?
<ooda> project-topgun.net
<ooda> it loads the site, but it shows up weird
<ooda> does it load the ame for you willis?
<chills> let me check the cd for defects
<stdin> chills: you can try opening Konsole and entering "ubiquity kde-ui"
<chills> hmm wait i am checking the cd for errors
<chills> how long do you recon it should take ?
<ooda> anyone have problems loading flash based sites?
<stdin> chills: a few mins (10 at most normally), but it depends on your hardware
<Dr_willis> ooda,  seems to be working here for me.
<Dr_willis> ooda,  firefox, flash9
<ooda> him.
<chills> hmm yea its a normal system 56x cd drive n 1.7 ghz 128 ram
<Dr_willis> gotta love sites that are 100% flash with very little content.
<ooda> lol
<ooda> the content is the library, and the forums
<Dr_willis> it looks like that site may be using the older flash  - i keep seeing a 'flash3' tooltip pop up
<ooda> hmm.. i made it flash 8
<darty> bonjour
<darty> je suis un dbutant sur linux je ne connait rien est jaimer installer amsn mais je ne c'est pas comment faire.....ses un fichier .bz2 et jutilise kubuntu?svp aidais moi
<chills> still at it
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> amazing how hard it is to even read that site.. its white with light blue text all over
<stdin> Dr_willis: it uses flash 7, checked the page source
<Dr_willis> stdin,  heh - :) now why dident i think of that.. You get a "flash3' tooltip poping up over all the buttons?
<ooda> instresting...
<stdin> Dr_willis: that's because in the <object tag it has "title="flash3""
<chills> stdin zero check sums failed
<stdin> chills: try opening Konsole and typing "ubiquity kde-ui"
<chills> wait i rebooted so its gona load every thing again
<matthew_> !ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5 (edgy), package size 1594 kB, installed size 6188 kB
<chills> stdin : hopefully kubuntu wont give me the problems fc6 did with dialup :(
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn how to troubblshout. :)
<stdin> chills: let's hope :)
<chills> indeed.. Dr_willis : did all i could ;(
<Dr_willis> ive used modems for ages... and i am so glad.. i DONT have to any more
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> s/troubblshout/troubleshoot/ ?
<chills> hey what about usb dsl modems
<chills> do they get supported ?
<Dr_willis> i rember the days of modem-dialer-viruses... that would call up XXX #'s in forgein countries
<chills> lol
* matthew_ thinks Dr_willis is _really_ old....
<Dr_willis> and the IDIOT kids some how installed one a few yrs back.. - but that pc had no modem..
<Dr_willis> :)
<chills> i want dsl :/
<Dr_willis> matthew_,  i used to IRC on a "Green Bar Printing Terminal" - yes.. it was a printer.. that printed all the text...
<matthew_> omg
* matthew_ covers his mouth in pity
<Dr_willis> I had computer classes in Fortran! :)
<chills> stdin : really slow.. cauz ram is 128 taking forever to boot
<sleepy743> my shell konsole seems to be broken, when I type a command, it does it but doesn't return a prompt
<sleepy743> can't enter any new info then
<matthew_> chills, the minimum RAM to run the graphical installer is 256
<Dr_willis> sleepy743,  with EVERY command?
<matthew_> Megabytes, of course
<chills> i got 128 :)(
<stdin> chills: if you want the graphical installer, you have to put up with it :p
<chills> now what
<sleepy743> I can't type anything
<zorglu_> !xubuntu| chills
<ubotu> chills: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Dr_willis> sleepy743,  even with commands like 'ls' it does it?
<zorglu_> chills: this is more adapted to low memory box
* stdin has 1.5GB ram (and that's not a lot)
<sleepy743> yeah even ls
<Dr_willis> stdin,  imagine saying that 5+ years ago.. :)
* matthew_ has .5 Gb of RAM...mobo won't support more!
<multimedia> i have put the nvidia tvout as a second monitor in the xorg.conf... after restarting X  the TV shows a picture but it has stripes so i can not see anything  can someone help?
<Dr_willis> sleepy743,  thats.. very very odd.
<chills> this cant be right.. that i cant intall a os cauz i got 128 ram
<matthew_> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Dr_willis> sleepy743,  as a test. go to the console. see if commands work there. (alt-ctrl-F1)  use alt-ctrl-F7 to get back
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: sleepy743: maybe some very slow disk (like nfs) on the path ?
<stdin> Dr_willis: this PC is 5+ years old, I only added the extra 1GB in october :p
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  yea.. but we know nothing about his setup.
<fxr> why does lsmod | grep fglrx give
<fxr> lsmod | grep fglrx
<fxr> fglrx                 406988  21
<fxr> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: sleepy743: type "/bin/ls"
<fxr> on my ATI card?
<sleepy743> yeah that was it, thanks dr,
<Dr_willis> stdin,  ive canablized all the bits for this pc from other pcs :) got ram to 2gb now i think
<fxr> agpgart                34888  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp my card is ATI is this a problem??
<chills> stdin : arround ?
<stdin> Dr_willis: I've only get 2 ram slots, 1 is 512MB and the other is 1GB, so I'd have to give up the 512 and get a 1G one
<stdin> chills: yep
<chills> it says permission denied /var/log/installer/version
<stdin> chills: use "kdesu ubiquity kde-ui"
<tuurbo> ema
<tuurbo> Jest kto z polski??
<chills> wait the intaller just opend :D
<stdin> !pl | tuurbo
<ubotu> tuurbo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<chills> liek a white screen but its getting dere
<tuurbo> ja pierwszy raz tutaj
<stdin> chills: good, go from there then :p
<chills> yea :D
<ooda> is there anyway to set the resoultion to 1280by1024 in kubuntu?
<B-Minus> yes
<B-Minus> i have it
<B-Minus> you need 915resolution
<B-Minus> its a script
<stdin> B-Minus: that's only if your vBIOS isn't set up right, like on intel chips
<stdin> !xconfig | ooda
<ubotu> ooda: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<chills> stdin : the defualt install wil have kppp n stuff right
<stdin> chills: yep :)
<chills> kool] 
<chills> let's do a defualt install
<chills> i dont have any thing worthwhile on the sytem anyways
<dbase13> evening all
<chills> damn it said failed to create file ssytems :(
<dbase13> :-)
<dbase13> stdin, you in here somewhere ? =-)
<chills> he was a while ago :)
<blackflag> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dbase13> anyone else can tell me where i can tell Kubuntu which applications it should run on startup?
<dbase13> brb
<dbase13> anyone else can tell me where i can tell Kubuntu which applications it should run on startup?
<its_me_gb> dbase13: make a symlink to your home/usrer/.kde/Autostart
<its_me_gb> folder
<matthew_> Why can I only use one audio program at a time? I can either watch/listen to youtube.com through swiftfox or I can listen to music through xmms, but not both. Any ideas on what I could do to fix this?
* stdin has gone for food, bbs (If I don't fall asleep)
<fdoving> !autostart | matthew_
<ubotu> matthew_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<fdoving> ehm.. that's wrong nick. sorry matthew_ :)
<matthew_> np...
<fdoving> !autostart | dbase13
<matthew_> any ideas as to my problem?
<ubotu> dbase13: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<TheGateKeeper> matthew_, for some reason 2 different linux apps can't use sound at the same time, I think this is the problem you are having
<matthew_> TheGateKeeper, yep, that's it! No work arounds?
<TheGateKeeper> matthew_, not that I am aware of
<matthew_> that's garbage...oh well
<TheGateKeeper> don't really understand why, given that linux is a true multi-processing system
<hatta> you can definately have more than one app using sound at the same time
<fdoving> matthew_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<hatta> if you're using alsa
<matthew_> brb
<sleepy743> whats the kde version of /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<matthew_> k, I'm back
<andreasw> my sb live can playback sound from multiple applications at once
<matthew_> any ideas as to what I should do?
<matthew_> what was that link you sent me? I had to restart my box...
<andreasw> matthew_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<matthew_> thank you...
<andreasw> that was the link fdoving sent you
<sleepy743> what's the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom version of this in kde?
<fdoving> sleepy743: version of what? can you explain what you want to do?
<andreasw> sleepy743: try searching in /etc/kde3/kdm
<sleepy743> I just need to modify something in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom to get beryl to work
<fdoving> sleepy743: you can't modify that file in kubuntu. what is it you need to change?
<dbase13> i want to run Beryl at startup of KDE
<dbase13> can anyone tell me how exactly i can do this?
<Tm_T> dbase13: Sure...
<Tm_T> ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager
<sleepy743> fdoving, I need to put this in
<sleepy743> [servers] 
<sleepy743> 0=aiglx
<sleepy743> [server-aiglx
<dbase13> thanx Tm_T
<nihil_sum> I always get "you don't have kernel lufs support (check whether the lufs module is available/loaded" when I try to use lufsmount, on Kubuntu Edgy Eft.
<BluesKaj> my venture into XGL/beryl land was shortlived since eye candy doesn't take precedence over useful utlities like google earth \
<nihil_sum> modprobe lufs says "Module lufs not found."
<nihil_sum> I have lufs-src and lufs-util packages installed.
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> ne1 here who has an idea how to run babylon translator on linux?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<terran4000> hiya
<nihil_sum> Doe anyone know how I can get lufsmount to work on edgy?
<terran4000> I'm guessing > apt-get install lufs-utils didn't work out?
<nihil_sum> It's already installed.
<nihil_sum> I get "you don't have kernel lufs support (check whether the lufs module is available/loaded)"
<nihil_sum> Modprobe lufs says module not found.
<terran4000> hm, I'm not one of them kubuntu devels, but apparently they didn't stick it into the default kernel. Your choices, as I see it, are to either compile lufs yourself (and the kernel module) or try using fuse
<nihil_sum> I installed fuseftp.  It worked, kind of.  I could see files in dir/ls, and edit some of them... but not navigate subdirectories...
<terran4000> no one said it was perfect ^^
<h3sp4wn> nihil_sum: sudo apt-get install module-assistant; sudo module-assistant prepare,update; sudo module-assistant build,install lufs
<terran4000> oh yes, this is one of them new age  things. Keep forgetting about m-a
<real> hi i just installed kubuntu anyone knows where i can get a good sources.list for a stable?
<nihil_sum> Letting that run...
<terran4000> real: by defaul kubuntu has a good stable repository ....
<nihil_sum> h3sp3wn you rock!
<nihil_sum> sp4wn even
<real> http://69.60.114.106/www.kubuntu-es.org/public_html/?q=node/1094 <-- are those stable?
<nihil_sum> ooo..  problem.
<nihil_sum> FATAL: Could not rename /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/modules.dep.temp into /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> real: If it has anything unofficial other than maybe the sevas repo for win32 codecs its not stable
<dromer> hmm, anybody here ever use electricsheep?
<real> ok thxs ..
<tibbar> I need help with my flash, lots of text is gone/transparent don't really know, is the flash im trying to play maby using version 9?
<terran4000> does anyone perchance know how to get the "Location/Edit/View ..." menu to show up in Konqueror? Seems to be missing and I have no idea how to get it back :-(
<scott___> I'm having some trouble with adept...
<soulrider> is anyone here using fluxbox ?
<terran4000> soulrider: I used to use it.
<scott___> I added 2 new repositories and now the program won't start up.
<dromer> soulrider: I used it, though on blackbox atm
<soulrider> i just installed it, compiled it from source
<soulrider> but the menu is empty
<soulrider> so theres no way i can open any apps,  or even edit the menu or exit fluxbox
<soulrider> not even open a console
<dromer> hmm, yeah I've had that problem before also, this blackbox isn't on ubuntu btw, but debian sarge
<tibbar> I need help with my flash, lots of text is gone/transparent don't really know, is? Must I wine WinExplorer?
<dromer> tibbar: what flash do you have ?
<tibbar> dromer: 7 I think
<soulrider> dromer: how did you fix it ?
<terran4000> soulrider: the latest fluxbox's as far as I remember, has a menu generator. I don't remember the name off hand (maybe something like fluxmenugen) ... or so. They should state it on their website
<dromer> soulrider: I havent, I don't use flux/black-box on my desktop :P
<dromer> that was just for tryouts :P
<politik> any idea why subversion 1.4 is not in edgy?
<dromer> tibbar: have you tried flash9 beta ?
<scott___> Can anybody tell me how to force a program to close?
<soulrider> i think ill ask on #fluxbox :P
<dromer> hehe, do that :P
<tibbar> dromer: no, i'll install it quick brb
<frojnd> where is my super key on logitech keyboard?
<gnomefreak> frojnd: windows key == superkey
<frojnd> gnomefreak: why it doesn't work :S
<frojnd> I am playing with beryl and somehow windows=super key doesn't work
<gnomefreak> frojnd: dont know what you want it to do. the key doesnt do the same thing on linux as it does on windows
<gnomefreak> frojnd: best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<frojnd> I allready did :)
<gnomefreak> frojnd: what key combo are you trying?
<frojnd> super key + m
<frojnd> I also don't know where is Top-right (hot corner)
<gnomefreak> yuck why would you want to do that :(
<gnomefreak> top right corner is the same place as every other top right hand corner
<frojnd> to test super key
<frojnd> Super Key+Left Click and grab
<gnomefreak> frojnd: that doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> frojnd: it blocks you from moving windows around
<frojnd> oh sad
<gnomefreak> frojnd: do you have the water plugin working?
<h3sp4wn> "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win" did you try that in xorg.conf
<frojnd> I haven't install it yet?
<frojnd> how do I do that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> frojnd: its installed with beryl
<frojnd> Super Key+Left Click and grab: no
<gnomefreak> frojnd: what vidoe card do you have?
<frojnd> geforce fx5500
<tibbar> gnomefreak: if you're done I wanna ask you something about flash :P
<gnomefreak> frojnd: go into beryl-seetings-manager and go to water and enable it
<gnomefreak> tibbar: whats up?
<tibbar> gnomefreak: my flashplayer is really strange there is some text missing and some flash clips are broken, should I install the beta?
<gnomefreak> tibbar: nivida card by chance?
<gnomefreak> nvidia even
<tibbar> gnomefreak:  yes
<gnomefreak> tibbar: go for it. it should fix that
<gnomefreak> tibbar: i think edgy has it in the backport repos
<tibbar> gnomefreak:  ok i'll b back if it does not
<tibbar> gnomefreak: flash in adept?
<gnomefreak> it should be in the backport repos. if you enable the backport repos you should beablet o get flash 9 either with apt or adept
<frojnd> gnomefrak: where do I enable water plugin, in general settings?
<BluesKaj> get flash9 , it fixes some issues with nvidia and ati on firefox plugins
<frojnd> general options*
<terran4000> does anyone perchance know how to get the "Location, Edit, View ......" menu bar back in Konqueror? It's not there and I know it's supposed to be, but I have no idea how to get it back.
<gnomefreak> frojnd: under toys and such
<frojnd> I clicked on Visual Effects and list is empty..
<gnomefreak> frojnd: toys and such not visual effects
<gnomefreak> brb
<tibbar> gnomefreak: thanks a %$^ load!! i really love it when things get fixed
<balint> hi there: how can i configure aero AIO ?? i downloaded it but it sais no plugins found
<gnomefreak> tibbar: yw
<balint> or is just have to restart aero aio to see the plugins?
<balint> :( is anybody here? :)
<nihil_sum> Is it possible to connect to a Microsoft Exchange server in linux?
<nihil_sum> *for email
<jhutchins_wk> Eww.  US mirror sure is slow today.
<jhutchins_wk> nihil_sum: Should be, as long as the Exchange server is running pop or imap.
<jhutchins_wk> Connecting using the propetary protocol is only supported by commercial add-ons, due to them having to buy the Microsoft licenses.
<candtalan> hi all
<balint> hi there, someone uses here Aero AIO ??
<candtalan> I am hoping to make some contact with pete savage " cbx33 on irc.freenode.net " - what does this mean, his ID?
<balint>  nicks and nobody uses aero aIO??
<balint> 376 nicks and nobody? :D
<Murchadh> Check out xsel - for cut and paste to windows clibboard.
<jhutchins_wk> balint: Apparently.
<wedgeV> how can i run commands from katapult?
<dwidmann> wedgev: just press alt + space and type it in, it'll either recognize it or it won't, I think it has to be in the kmenu or something
<wedgeV> oh, yea, i meant commands it doesnt recognize :)
<dwidmann> wedgev: if it doesn't feel like recognizing it, there's always alt + f2
<wedgeV> oh, nice, didnt know that shortcut!
<wedgeV> thanks
<dwidmann> You're welcome ... I need to dig up that tidbit on katapult though, it bugs me somewhat
<medyk> Witam wszystkich
<dwidmann> Hmm, yup, it seems it only has to be in the kmenu
<wedgeV> dwidmann: ok
<dwidmann> also, make sure that in the configuration dialog that ignore terminal applications is unchecked if you want to run a terminal app that's in the kmenu
<firebird619> I am trying to install Klear, but it keeps saying Qt is not found. What package to I need to install to resolve this dependency?
<wedgeV> how can i view the capabilities of my dvd writer?
<farkr> if i have my / and /home directories are on their own ext3 partitions and my movies on their own ext3 partition, will they play slower than they would if they were on the same partition?
<wedgeV> no
<intelikey> firebird619 sudo apt-get install qt4-dev-tools
<firebird619> intelikey: Thank You
<dragan> hello
<dragan> I need some help regarding ati x200 ...  on laptop
<dragan> just point me to the right direction
<dragan> I will use kubuntu 6.10 64 bit..
<dromer> hmmm, my desktop seems to be unable to refresh
<dromer> I downloaded a couple new files, but they don't show up
<dromer> when I browse to the desktop with konqueror however I can see them \
<intelikey> dromer right click the desktop and configure it to show all files on the desktop.
<dromer> intelikey: like hidden files?
<intelikey> no like file types that you wish to appear on the desktop
<intelikey> there is a setting.    look for it
<dromer> doesn't work
<cjoslin> can someone direct me to an auto repair server and channel?
<dromer> other files of the same format do apear intelikey
<dromer> like a backup of my forum (.sql format)
<dromer> another backup is not in there
<firebird619> intelikey: It says qt4-dev-tools is already installed, so klear must be looking at the wrong path to find qt. What path is qt installed to?
<dromer> hmm, I'm trying this guide: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/ProjectM_HowTo  I'm at the libvisual plugin install
<dromer> but after ./configure .. etc , where do I do the 'make' command?
<khahr> hi, i'm trying to listen some music through a flash-applet running in konqueror. however, whenever i do something in the graphical environment, the music playback is momentarily interrupted. how could i fix this? should i start konqueror with higher priority or something, and if that's the proper solution, how exactly should i do that?
<dwidmann> khahr, go to systemsettings -> sound system
<dwidmann> it lets you make changes regarding that problem there, I believe.
<Fragrag> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Fragrag> Any good videoediting programmes?
<khahr> dwidmann: thanks, i'll take a look at that
* genii sips a coffee
<dwidmann> fragrag, kino and cinelerra seem to be the ones that get talked about most
<Fragrag> Kino? I'll check that out, it's one of my favourite songs :P
<Fragrag> Thanks
<firebird619> What package installs KDE headers?
<dromer> hmm, so I'm using this guide to install projectM for amarok: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/ProjectM_HowTo  but at the libvisual plugin I get this on ./configure : checking for libvisual >= 0.2.0... configure: error: *** libvisual not found.  << and I have 0.2 and 0.4 installed !
<caris_mere> anybody know how I can get the libxine-extracodecs?
<dwidmann> firebird619, try installing the package kde-devel ... it comes with some extra stuff though, otherwise, try kdebase-dev and kdelibs4-dev
<dwidmann> !multiverse | caris_mere
<ubotu> caris_mere: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<caris_mere> ubotu: I have added the repositories, but it still doesn't appear
<dwidmann> caris_mere: have you run apt-get update?
<dwidmann> or similar
<caris_mere> dwidmann: I have done that, but they still do not appear.
<dwidmann> caris_mere, would you mind showing me your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<firebird619> dwidmann: Thank YOu
<caris_mere> dwidmann: they are here http://www.hardwareforums.com/amarok-apt-repositories-problems-16375/
<ronny_> #zeta
<ronny_> join #zeta
<dwidmann> caris_mere, you're still missing the line you need for multiverse, add the following line to the bottom and you should be good: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<caris_mere> ok, do I need to be sudo to edit that file?
<dwidmann> caris_mere: right
<dwidmann> caris_mere: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<caris_mere> dwidmann: does it matter where I add it?
<TurnTheOtherWay> this is in dapper?
<dwidmann> caris_mere: no, shouldn't matter
<caris_mere> dwidmann: thanks, that worked
<BTR> Hi, is there any cad programs, that give the ability to make 3d drawings?
<dwidmann> caris_mere: good, you're welcome
<dwidmann> BTR: I've not seen anything good around
<BTR> Damn, is there any programs like "blender"?
<K`zan> Blender is there...
<scifi> which package manager is the best to use, Synaptic or Adept Manager, or doesnt it matter ?
<BTR> Thanks K`zan!
<K`zan> BTR: Glad to help :-)
<BTR> scifi: Is far as i have understood it, its a mather of taste. Though adept has a rather annoying bug, where et locs the database
<Linux_Galore> scifi: adept is the default
<scifi> k
<Linux_Galore> scifi: I choose neither, good old dpkg and apt-get at the command line are the best for me
<scifi> i use that too, but i dont always know package name
<Linux_Galore> scifi: apt-cache
<BTR> scifi: Then use the search function in apt-get
<scifi> just trying out kde after using gnome and xfce
<nihil_sum> I used lufsmount to mount a Windows NT FTP server.  I tried to ls but it said it was not permitted.  I looked at the FTP traffic in Wireshark, and apparently lufs is requesting  /etc/passwd from the web server, which obviously doesn't exist on a WindowsNT FTP server...
<scifi> thats just another command to remember, which im not very good at doing :)
<yelonek> split:D
<scifi> ^^
<Murchadh> Was juano a Jedi or what?
<BluesKaj> scifi, I'm sure you'll prefer kde to the other desktops :)
<scifi> BluesKaj: first impressions are very good. althougt xfce had a very useful right-click menu which brings up all your menus
<dwidmann> scifi, I think you can do that if you want, let me check
<BluesKaj> scifi, well it's a matter of taste , but being used to windows for 10 yrs and then trying linux , kde is more suited to my entrenched habits :)
<dwidmann> scifi, right click on the desktop, configure desktop, behavior
<junocdx> dwidmann: can I bother you for the link to simple64 again?
<dwidmann> http://www.xnowherex.net/simple64/ hold on a minute before clicking though, I'm uploading another update for it
<junocdx> Does the in-script update not work?
<scifi> dwidmann: impressive, ty :)
<scifi> ive installed the flash plugin, but i think i have to enable it in konqueror, how do i do this ?
<drarem> in windows i want to use a special character delimiter - ALT+0196.   how do i display that in ubuntu, to cut and paste into the terminal?
<dwidmann> junocdx, it should be good-to-go(tm)
<hasmademethirsty> hey guys I'm trying to use all the "K" software  I can... I was wondering what the most secure messenger is... is kopete nice and secure... I also have one called SIM-IM then there is always gnome, but I'd like something integrated with KDE and Secure?
<drarem> nm i found a website
<drarem> dont know why i ask these things
<mcrandello> is there any way to make konqueror use something other than kmail for email?
<flo_> can someone tell me how can i lunch konqueror with superusser privilage sudo konqueror doesn't seem to work
<mcrandello> flo_: kdesu konqueror
<dwidmann> hasmademethirsty: I've never had any trouble with kopete
<mcrandello> flo_: hopefully this is only for file browsing
* genii thinks about more black coffee
<BluesKaj> amsn seems the same msn in windows , if that's what you need , hasmademethirsty
<mcrandello> I mean I found a dozen howtos for older versions of kde and I can't find anything in thecontrol center
<flo_> :-) thx
<mcrandello> but nothing telling me how to dump kmail
<junocdx> dwidmann: I'm getting a 404 with your site
<dwidmann> a 404? Hmm, let me check things
<mcrandello> on 3.5.5
<hasmademethirsty> Probably kopete would be the best, if it's reasonably secure, but It seems KDE software is kind of made to be secure... agreed?
<yelonek> hey, i'm trying to write hello world in KDevelop, but I get this error
<yelonek> "/bin/sh: /home/yelonek/Projects/firstapp/configure: not found"
<Linux_Galore> hasmademethirsty: put it this way, when the kde guys got some OSX Apple patches for khtml they were not impressed with the quality of the code
<yelonek> i know i should create configure, but I don't have a clue how
<nikola_> hi
<firecrotch> Hi nikola_
<n8k99> hi
<nikola_> i need some help gettin ndiswrapper to install..........
<dwidmann> junocdx,  ah, that's right, I forget to change that on the page too when I changed it in the program, I'll have it fixed in about 60 seconds
<nikola_> i cant at all...............
<hasmademethirsty> nice,... Linux_Galore... I love the integration of this destkop!
<mcrandello> anyone managed to change their email handler for konq?
<nikola_> its part of getting my airport card to work
<chronic1> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Linux_Galore> hasmademethirsty: maakes you wonder about all the other code Apple makes and we dont see
<dwidmann> junocdx, fixed
<firecrotch> mcrandello: I had no problem
<scifi> anyone know when a flash 8 for linux is available ?
<mcrandello> firecrotch: do you remember where the setting for that is?
<nikola_> anyone know how?
<firecrotch> mcrandello: I don't recall exactly, but I'm sure I can find it again, give me a minute
<junocdx> dwidmann: still getting the 404 with /ubuntu/
<mcrandello> firecrotch: thanks :)
<dwidmann> junocdx, force a refresh with ctrl +r, I changed it.
<nihil_sum> How can I prevent ls from checking /etc/passwd?  (on ftpfs)
<firecrotch> mcrandello: In System Settings, Default Applications
<junocdx> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/989/ =D
<nikola_> does anyone know how to make airport work?
<nikola_> ive gone part way through a tutorial, but i got stuck
<nikola_> was wondering if anyone could help....................
<dwidmann> junocdx, have you refreshed the web page yet, that's where I made the change . ...
<hasmademethirsty> I can't find the passwords to anything!, they were once all on a peice of paper :(... my room is UTTER dissaray tho lol, I'll pry find it cleaning, I hope so.
<firecrotch> hasmademethirsty: your passwords should be easy to remember,  not so complex that you have to write it down
<nikola_> isnt there a keychain program or something?
<junocdx> dwidmann: ah.  then simple64 still points to /ubuntu/
<mcrandello> or stored in a password safe program
<hasmademethirsty> Well I'm a security n00b, but maybe you are right.
<dwidmann> junocdx, the webpage has links to /simple64/, not /ubuntu/ ....
<firecrotch> Are we talking about user login passwords, or website passwords?
<dwidmann> I made that change in the program a while back, think
<mcrandello> look up password safes. I'm currently using one from gnu for win32 with wine because I like the program that much
<hasmademethirsty> AIM and MSN messenger + like 5 websites.
<||arifaX> firecrotch you think like: YIstc#omSaIwwIma30y0ld "Yesterday I saw this crazy number on my screen and I wondered why I am 30 years old"
<mcrandello> you can email yourself the database periodically, and you only have to remember 1 password
<dwidmann> junocdx, I'm pulling up the page and I'll check that it's right, but I think it is
<junocdx> dwidmann: feel free to tell me to just shut my mouth until I use the new script ;)
<hasmademethirsty> mcrandello... that sounds interesting... how do I do that?
<firecrotch> ||arifaX: that would be good, provided that you can remember the sentence
<||arifaX> mine real one I can
<nikola_> can sumone help here? :P
<firecrotch> mcrandello: why not just use Firefox's password utility?
<firecrotch> Or do you stick to konq?
<nihil_sum> Lufs keeps trying to get /etc/passwd from a WindowsNT FTP server, which doesn't have a /etc/passwd.  How can I workaround this?
<hasmademethirsty> I use konqueror
<dwidmann> junocdx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/991/
<junocdx> is Flash v.9 fairly stable?
<nikola_> nihil sum means i am nothing
<nikola_> in latin
<nikola_> haha
<mcrandello> I'm using kong atm but sometimes I get a hair up my ass and switch browsers
<||arifaX> junocdx: for me it is
<firecrotch> I thought that KDE Wallet can handle passwords for Konq
<nihil_sum> I know what it means.
<junocdx> dwidmann: i got it working.  I got ahead of myself. =\
<nikola_> :P
<mcrandello> hasmademethirsty: http://passwordsafe.sf.net
<mcrandello> not gnu, sorry, it was orig created by Bruce Schnier
<bobbyd> is there a nice GUI interface to start and stop servers with scripts under /etc/init.d/ ?
<BluesKaj> junocdx, Flash9been working very well on my FF2 for weeks now
<hasmademethirsty> mcrandello... OK thanks :)
<mcrandello> firecrotch: I also keep stuff for the windows machine at work in the database
<dromer> how do I check if my opengl works?
<Linux_Galore> bobbyd: look on kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> in*
<HaTcH> Is anyone here familiar with Pentium 2 Xeon, dual processor systems?
<Linux_Galore> bobbyd: there is a services section
<mcrandello> there's a native linux client for that format as well but it requires installing some kind of wierd scripting language to run it
<mcrandello> but yeah even kde's wallet is better than a piece of paper
<bobbyd> Linux_Galore: ok thanks
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<genii> HaTcH eg: Old Dell Poweredge, Prolinea and so on
<||arifaX> HaTcH: just ask
<HaTcH> HP Kayak actually
<genii> HaTcH What is the question, anyhow?
<HaTcH> I was curious, does ubuntu support dual processor?
<genii> Yes
<dudeman> hey I have an xsupplicant problem.  can anyone help?
<HaTcH> OK thats question 1 down
<genii> HaTcH The SMP kernel is installed if it sees multiple CPU
<antonio_> qualcuno sa qualche sito dove scaricare programmi per linux?
<HaTcH> Next question is about hardware, VRMs that is
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HaTcH> Uhm, the board supports a total of 2 processors (therefor it has 2 CPU slots, but it has 3 VRM slots
<h3sp4wn> HaTcH: #hardware
<antonio_> in quale canale si pu parlare in italiano, visto che io non conosco l'inglese?
<HaTcH> ahh will do ;)
<junocdx> dwidmann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/992/ when trying to install Java again.  =D  Am I getting on your nerves yet?
<dudeman> can anyone help with xsupplicant?
<dudeman> ???
<genii> HaTcH It would be system specific. Might be so that you could use differently-voltaged cores
<BluesKaj> antonio inglese , here please
<h3sp4wn> dudeman: what do you need it for ?
<dudeman> it keeps throwing up a segmentation fault.  I need it to log on to a peap network
<h3sp4wn> wpa supplicant can do that
<dudeman> ok.... cool.  is it in the repository, or do I need to find it?
<nihil_sum> LUFS FTPFS wants to RETR /etc/passwd, but the server is Windows NT and doesn't have a /etc/passwd.  Can I get LUFS to work around this?
<h3sp4wn> dudeman: Should be there by default
<hasmademethirsty> dang, that link you gave me was for windows... are you suggesting I use WINE?
<dudeman> thanks
<dudeman> i'll try
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/ieee8021x.conf
<firecrotch> hasmademethirsty: yes, he mentioned that he uses it via WINE
<h3sp4wn> That is an example what you need may be slightly different
<mcrandello> hasmademethirsty: that's what I'm using
<hasmademethirsty> OH ok... cool, actually, that's pry even MORE secure.
<Dannilion> Hey- I need some help with a cron to close a program at a certain time (I can create one to open the program, just not one to close it again)
<genii> Have fun :) Need to leave this work and go to next locale
<chronic1> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<firecrotch> Dannilion: what program?
<Dannilion> azureus
<firecrotch> Dannilion: The only thing that comes to mind would be to use a shell script to get the PID of the process and kill it
<Dannilion> okay
<Dannilion> how do I do that?
<h3sp4wn> that maybe could corrupt the file though
<mcrandello> hasmademethirsty: I only stick with that one because I migrated with it and love the thing, also it's easier than finding a cross platform safe that I like the features of on both platforms
<mcrandello> okay so if I go into "kde components" in kcontrol shouldn't there be a "component chooser" item?
<firecrotch> Dannilion: Heh, I dunno, I suck with shell scripts
<scifi> according to sysguard im using virtually all my physical memory (500mb) with just xchat and konqueror open. is that normaL?
<dudeman> hey how do I access wpa supplicant?  konsole?
<dudeman> ???
<h3sp4wn> dudeman: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz (set it up through /etc/network/interfaces)
<h3sp4wn> (view with zless
<h3sp4wn> )
<dudeman> thanks
<firecrotch> Dannillion: something along the lines of ps -e | grep azuerus, then some way to extract the PID of the process
<h3sp4wn> dudeman: Do you have the certificate in the right format etc ?
<dudeman> meaning the pem file?
<nihil_sum> ps -e | awk '/azureus/ {print $1}'
<scifi> according to sysguard im using virtually all my physical memory (500mb) with just xchat and konqueror open. is that normaL?
<h3sp4wn> Still a nasty way of doing things just killing it like that
<||arifaX> scifi: is there maybe a leaking firefox-bin running? it is not normal I have 320 in use even I run kubuntu and windows xp in vm
<vulcanius> off topic but does anyone here use a virtual private server?
<vulcanius> and i mean from a company, not a homebuilt
<||arifaX> vulcanius: I do
<gdiebel> scifi: nah not normal at all. s/xchat/konversation
* dwidmann is back
<h3sp4wn> Not really offtopic if you want to know a decent ubuntu one I guess
<vulcanius> ||arifaX: who do you use?
<||arifaX> vulcanius: hosteurope.de
<vulcanius> h3sp4wn: we will pretend then, heh
<dwidmann> junocdx, one sec, I'm taking a look
<||arifaX> vulcanius: they run suse but you can install what you want if you like
<mcrandello> okay this is frustrating, there's no "component chooser" to choose another mail client from in kcontrol, grepping the .kdedir for "kmail" only turns up its own config files
<vulcanius> ||arifaX: do you have full access, SSH and all, not just a cheap control panel?
<||arifaX> vulcanius: yes ssh full access
<||arifaX> vulcanius: it costs me 15 Euros a month
<vulcanius> ||arifaX: heh, excuse my ignorance but what currency is that?
<scifi> hmmm, maybe because i installed k-desktop through gnome as opposed to a fresh kubuntu install ?
<vulcanius> ah, nevermind, heh
<firecrotch> mcrandello: you want systemsettings, not kcontrol
<h3sp4wn> ||arifaX: Anyway to get that site in english ?
<firecrotch> h3sp4wn: google translate
<dwidmann> junocdx: I found it, one of those obscure hard to see typos
<ari-free> i'm american and even i know what a euro is :)
<||arifaX> vulcanius: its 19.65$ I'll check for english support.. wait
<vulcanius> that's not too bad
<vulcanius> i've been looking at tektonic.net and adiungo.com
<scifi> gdiebel: kinda worryign then
<||arifaX> vulcanius: they are german only, but the webinterface is configurable to english and the os is already
<vulcanius> ok, that would work then
<h3sp4wn> firecrotch: I dunno whether I would want to have any ongoing financial thing that I couldn't speak english to
<k4071k_b0073r> can anyone here help me figure out the name of this new mobo before i install so i can research it
<firecrotch> h3sp4wn: money is a universal language :)
<firecrotch> Plus I'm sure there is someone there who can speak english
<h3sp4wn> firecrotch: Not worth risking it
<ari-free> taking money is universal. not so universal is letting you keep yours
<||arifaX> vulcanius: thats what I got http://tinyurl.com/yyf7p3
<firecrotch> True.  There are plenty of US-based VPS hosts that are pretty good
<Dannilion> my network cable fell out- how do I close azureus with the script?
<vulcanius> heh, i've seen some hosts charging $150/month for a super tiny slab of a VPS
<mcrandello> firecrotch: my system settings was ln'd to kcontrol
<mcrandello> firecrotch: and the componentchooser.desktop had "Nodisplay=true" set for some reason :(
<h3sp4wn> That one there from where I am seems to be miles more responsive than any us based vps provided (but I am in the uk)
<mcrandello> it's like what happened to gnome on ubuntu all over again ;_;
<vulcanius> i want to find someone who uses adiungo.com
<||arifaX> vulcanius: cool that something is cheaper here in europe :) I think 1000GB a month and 15G space is also very good offer
<vulcanius> adiungo has the best by far but i'm not sure how the service actually is
<h3sp4wn> budgetdedicated are very good
<firecrotch> mcrandello: you should be able to get into systemsettings from Konsole; I'm sure systemsettings hasn't been deleted :)
<khahr> any suggestions to fix this problem "sudo: timestamp too far in the future"? the time was wrong first, i fixed it, and now i get this every time i try to use sudo. since there's no root user in ubuntu, i can't go root, and just waiting is not an option either
<vulcanius> h3sp4wn: do they offer VPS or just dedicateds?
<h3sp4wn> vulcanius: Offer VPS's as well as dedicated
<mcrandello> firecrotch: nope, it's gone
<mcrandello> perhaps because I installed ubuntu then installed kde-desktop instead of straight up kubuntu?
<hasmademethirsty> urgh, sorry but could somone tell me how to launch the volume bar?  I keep getting settings, but no levels.
<h3sp4wn> vulcanius: Ideally you want xen based (cannot be oversold in the same way user mode linux and virtuosa and the others can be)
<firecrotch> mcrandello: could be... try apt-get install systemsettings
<mcrandello> nope
<vulcanius> h3sp4wn: actually that was going to be one of my next questions, lol. xen vs virt
<sleepy495> Can beryl run on Dapper?
<firecrotch> sleepy: yes, it can
<firecrotch> but you need XGL or AIGLX installed also
<h3sp4wn> That is not true
<BluesKaj> eye candy ...bah humbug!
<h3sp4wn> You need the nvidia 9xxx drivers
<sleepy495> can you give me a good How to site on steps to install it on kubuntu, alot are for gnome :(
<h3sp4wn> Aiglx is only for opensource drivers
<dwidmann> oh yay, it seems I got disconnected somehow or another
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn, not true
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: texture_from_pixmap != aiglx
<sleepy495> Can someone give me a good how to page to install on kubuntu
<sleepy495> alot of how tos are for gnome desktop
<dwidmann> what does it = then?
<Lynoure> h3sp4wn: Thanks you for mentioning them, I had not been aware of that company
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: or if aiglx refers to accelerated indirect X then all nvidia drivers support it
<mcrandello> firecrotch: I had to type /usr/share/applications/kde/componentchooser.desktop into the konq window and run it from there. Looks like mepis users have the same problem
<mcrandello> firecrotch: thanks for the help though :)
<firecrotch> mcrandello: that's weird
<Dannilion> humm... I wonder if the azureus scheduler works for linux? might be easier than a cron :)
<firecrotch> np
<scifi> hmmm having googled it. linux caches memory, so running the command free -m actually shows i have 318mb of free cached memory :)
<sleepy495> are the nxxx drivers on adept?
<dwidmann> h3sp4wn: as far as I know, only the nvidia 96xx and later drivers supported it, but okay then
<h3sp4wn> dwidmann: aiglx is the mesa thing developed by redhat - nvidia doesn't use any of the aiglx code at all
<sleepy495> I have a GeForce 5900 Ultra, will that support 96xx?
<dwidmann> indeed, they did their own thing to make it work
<vulcanius> wow, take a look at Quantact.com. they are horrible..... 288GB of bandwidth max and $1/GB overage.... thats insane
<dwidmann> !envy | sleepy495
<ubotu> sleepy495: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<BluesKaj> gamerz... bah humbug! :)
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: definately 9631 maybe 9746
<firecrotch> Dannilion: ps -e | awk '/azureus/ {print $1}'  will give you the PID of azureus
<firecrotch> then you can just kill it
<dwidmann> junocdx, are you still here?
<Dannilion> how do I just kill it?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is less of a hog than azureus and much more stable
<Dannilion> BluesKaj: I know-  it's not for me though :p
<firecrotch> kill <PID>
<dwidmann> I hear azureus works much, much better with java 6
<dwidmann> in terms of both speed and memory consumption
<Dannilion> firecrotch- so I just stick that under the script?
<firecrotch> I just can't figure out how to get the PID that  ps -e | awk '/azureus/ {print kill $1}' returns into the kill command, can anyone help me out?
<sleepy495> whats the command to install a .deb package?
<wedgeV> BluesKaj: i had some problems with ktorrent downloading broken data, after trying several times to download the corrupt data again, i tried with azureus and it worked fine
<lupine_85> dpkg -i
<lupine_85> be careful that it's sane for your system first, though
<wedgeV> | xargs kill
<wedgeV> ps -e | awk '/azureus/ {print $1}'|xargs kill
<sleepy495> ok, so it's dpkg -i (package name)?
<lupine_85> yep
<sleepy495> thanks
<Dannilion> thanks wedgeV
<lupine_85> killall azureus ?
<BluesKaj> ok, dwidmann may have apoint about azurues having a better synergy with java6 ...guess i should try it
<lupine_85> a... bit shorter.. ;)
<h3sp4wn> killall doesn't always work
<gdiebel> pkill azureus
<lupine_85> really? wow
<lupine_85> it always has here
<lupine_85> what makes it fail?
<wedgeV> java
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> java = fail
<wedgeV> hehe
<vulcanius> kill -9
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: When it doesn't match
<vulcanius> kill -SIGKILL
<BluesKaj> it's just loses it's trackers
<vulcanius> kill -KILL
<wedgeV> i think its because the process is java
<wedgeV> not azureus
<lupine_85> murder java
<lupine_85> (first alias murder to kill -9 ;) )
<Dannilion> :p
<vulcanius> lol
<wedgeV> gdiebel: pkill works in that cases ?
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: even for killing amarok when it has properly crashed (and cannot be restarted) killall amarok never works but killing all the pids that mention amarok always works
<dwidmann> as per my hearing that it works better in Java6 ... was something jdong said on uf, if I remember right
<wedgeV> h3sp4wn: for amarok you have to kill amarokapp
<dwidmann> as for me, I don't know, my internet connection is allergic to torrents
<lupine_85> mm, amarokapp
<vulcanius> lupine_85: in that case, alias molest to strace -p
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> and cavity_search to valgrind ?
<Dannilion> okay, so what exactly to I put in this file to make it a script that cron can run?
<sleepy495> Does evy automatically download the nvidia drivers?
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: what about the dcop stuff ?#
<lupine_85> Dannilion: a shebang (#!) with the interpretor after it
<lupine_85> e.g. #!/bin/sh
<Dannilion> thanks
<lupine_85> also chmod +x it
<Dannilion> okay:)
<wedgeV> h3sp4wn: dunno ;)
<gdiebel> wedgeV: you could try: pkill -f azureus
<wedgeV> i never kill amarok, unless i fucks up when loading AAC files
<wedgeV> which i all converted to mp3...
<sleepy495> I'm waiting for my .iso to finish, I hosed my linux system..
<lupine_85> I tend to kill it whenever it starts one of it's fscking ruby scripts
<sleepy495> does envy automatically download nvidia drivers?
<gdiebel> sleepy495: yes the latest binary blob from nvidia
<sleepy495> ok,thanks
<Dannilion> thank you all :D
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: It happens more frequently to me seen as I normally run either debian sid or ubuntu+1
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<lupine_85> also
<lupine_85> which is marginally easier, I guess :)
<h3sp4wn> he/she is running dapper
<wedgeV> gdiebel: you are right, pkill -f checks the whole command line
<fones> hey guys
<vulcanius> dapper dan baby, only grease i use
<fones> my windows died on me, and i need to back up a few files, so i thought i could use kubuntu live for this
<fones> i'm in kubuntu now but i can't access any files from my c:, i can see my external drive fine though
<fones> sorry i'm a linux noob
<vulcanius> doesn't windows usually take it's files with it to the grave....
<fones> but is there a way to get to those files?
<ooda> hey hey,  question how can i install fluxbox form adept
<fones> i hope not vulcanius
<lupine_85> !info fluxbox edgy
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<lupine_85> install that
<lupine_85> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lupine_85> make sure you do that
<wedgeV> fones: if kubuntu includes ntfs stuff, you should be able to
<wedgeV> kubuntu live
<fones> that's what it hought
<MobsterLobster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fones> i can only see my external drives though, and my dvd drive
<wedgeV> fones: but i think it should automount it
<fones> i thought so too
<fones> i mean i know it's not gone
<fones> it has to be around, i just dont know where
<fones> all i'm trying to do is backup a few files to my external drive
<wedgeV> fones: what parition is it on?
<fones> i'm using kubuntu live right now, windows was just on the c:
<fones> there was only that partition
<wedgeV> do you have IDE or SATA ?
<ooda> thanks, are there any tutorials on changing the resolution?
<wedgeV> you should be able to do that from the kde system settings
<wedgeV> *should* ;)
<fones> ide wedgeV
<ooda> i want to set it to 1280x1024 but it doens't let me
<h3sp4wn> That won't affect fluxbox
<dwidmann> and if kde system settings doesn't go as high as you need to, you'll need to sudp dpkg-reconfigurer xserver-xorg
<dwidmann> s/sudp/sudo
<dwidmann> wow, two typos in one line, I'm on a role
<wedgeV> fones: sudo -s
<wedgeV> fones: mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<wedgeV> fones: mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<dwidmann> *sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg @ ooda
<fones> thanks wedgeV i'll try that now
<ooda> so just type that in the command line under sudo
<dwidmann> copy & paste, without the *
<Jucato> !xconfig | ooda
<ubotu> ooda: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<Tido> do you guys use ktorrent or prefer something else?
<bandit> hi all ... is anyone here you can help me a little with my kubuntu installation? it stalls at the installation of wvdial
<bandit> sorry vwdial
<h3sp4wn> ooda: If you know your monitors specs you can set HorizSync and VertRefresh according to the manual
<MobsterLobster> is there a command to tell you what driver you are using?\
<wedgeV> wvdial
<dwidmann> I prefer to ..... no use torrents (my internet conection is allergic)
<bandit> :-)
<dwidmann> s/no/not
<wedgeV> i use azureus
<k-server> ..
<h3sp4wn> I use rtorrent (pretty infrequently though)
<patton> que significa "apostar unos callos"
<wedgeV> btw: doesnt ubuntu repos include that make-java or whatever it is called from debian?
<h3sp4wn> java-package
<dwidmann> make-jpkg, I think
<h3sp4wn> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.27 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 336 kB
<MobsterLobster> Jucato how do i check which drivers im using?
<h3sp4wn> that includes make-jpkg
<dwidmann> it won't work without some editing for java 6 though
<fones> wedgeV: ok, i've done those
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<wedgeV> fones: and did you get any errors?
<fones> is there anything else i should do after that?
<fones> nope, no errors
<sleepy495> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<wedgeV> cd /mnt/ntfs
<wedgeV> ls
<wedgeV> see if the files are there ;)
<fones> oooh
<fones> they are :D
<wedgeV> there you go
<fones> thank you!
<wedgeV> np
<junocdx> dwidmann: sorry about that.  went afk
<MobsterLobster> Jucato i checked that i just wondered if there was another way. what is the command for the 3d gears?
<wedgeV> dwidmann: do you have a patch for java-package?
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: glxgears
<dwidmann> junocdx, no worries, I had to do the same, plus I got disconnected at one point
<dwidmann> wedgev, I think I saw a patch for it on the ubuntuforums
<dwidmann> in the cafe
<fones> there is only 1 issue wedgeV
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: but that doesn't tell you the driver you are using
<fones> when i try to access that folder in konqueror, it says i do not have permission
<wedgeV> dwidmann: thanks, i'll search
<h3sp4wn> MobsterLobster: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf (should be obvious which is that video card driver)
<MobsterLobster> no but it will see if my 3d drivers are working Jucato
<dwidmann> I'll search to, see if I can save you the time
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Jucato> that's a more reliable way to find out
<wedgeV> fones: yea, umm only root can access them
<wedgeV> fones: you have to change the mount options
<sleepy495> If I have a geforce 5900 card do I install xgl or aiglx?
<fones> ah i see
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: Neither
<fones> i'm not sure if i'm root or not
<fones> i just loaded up live and here i am
<fones> heh
<wedgeV> fones: in kde your not
<fones> gotcha, is there a way to login as root?
<wedgeV> fones: in the terminal you are
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i
<MobsterLobster> Jucato it says all the GLX parts are missing
<sleepy495> do I need anything then?
<wedgeV> fones: you know how to use "cp" ?
<fones> naw
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: nvidia-glx 9xxx
<wedgeV> hehe
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: and the right kernel module
<wedgeV> fones: ok
<fones> sorry i haven't used linux for a few years :)
<bandit> hi all ... is anyone here you can help me a little with my kubuntu installation? it stalls at the installation of wvdial
<BluesKaj> ok azureus crashes when launched ...i know there's a fix , but my memory fails me ...anyone recall what it is ?
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: hm... means 3D acceleration isn't working I guess
<wedgeV> BluesKaj: uninstall gnu java i think
<MobsterLobster> lol
<wedgeV> (worked for me)
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: I guess just backport it from feisty if you are on dapper
<wedgeV> fones: umount /mnt/ntfs
<BluesKaj> I have java6 installed
<fones> ok
<junocdx> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bandit> i checked the dvd already ... but i seems that it is ok
<dwidmann> with regards to that make-jpkg patch, check here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316942&highlight=java
<JosefK> BluesKaj: you could try explicitly launching it with java1.5
<junocdx> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wedgeV> fones: mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=1000,umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<wedgeV> thanks dwidmann!
<fones> it says
<fones> root@dhcppc1:/mnt/ntfs# umount /mnt/ntfs
<fones> umount: /mnt/ntfs: device is busy
<fones> umount: /mnt/ntfs: device is busy
<fones> says it twice too for some reason
<TheDebugger> fones: you're trying tu umount when you're probably in that folder
<fones> ah
<fones> ya
<dwidmann> yw wedgev
<wedgeV> fones: 'cd /' then try
<fones> ok
<fones> it's unmounted now
<fones> now i'm doing the second part :)
<wedgeV> ok
<dwidmann> junocdx, I don't know if the message went through, but I put up what I believe to be the fix for the one thing a bit ago, right before I got disconnected
<fones> wedgeV: done
<junocdx> dwidmann: yes.. its fixed. =D
<h3sp4wn> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wedgeV> fones: ok, now browse to /mnt/ntfs in konqueror
<fones> ok
<wedgeV> fones: it should work now
<dwidmann> junocdx: awesome :)
<fones> yes it does!
<fones> thanks again :D
<wedgeV> np
<bandit> hi ... can I do a complete manual installation with selection of the packages i want to install? .. is this the OEM-Installation ?
<junocdx> dwidmann: eh.. I jinxed it. =\ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/995/
<junocdx> more package BS
<MobsterLobster> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dwidmann> junocdx, ugggghhhhhhh
<MobsterLobster> was that what u wanted h3sp4wn?
<junocdx> dwidmann: rofl...  my bad or yours?
<bandit> can anyone give me an answer please ??? ...
<junocdx> bandit: once you install it you can install/uninstall any packages you want.
<Jucato> does anyone know if the kernel from ubuntu has FB (frame buffer) support? (or something like that..)
<wedgeV> Jucato: i think it has
<||arifaX> Jucato: yes it has
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: vesa compiled in statically
<Jucato> wedgeV, ||arifaX how do I check it?
<dwidmann> junocdx, mine, of course
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: makes using radeonfb or any of the others (which are accelerated a pita)
<dwidmann> junocdx, I'm looking at that now, though it will take .... fooooorrrrrrrrrrrrr-eeeeeeeeevvvvvvvv-errrrrrrrrrrrrr at this rate
<Jucato> ah
<junocdx> dwidmann: im in no hurry! =D  I have other things to worry about
<sleepy495> so if I don't need xgl or aiglx can I skip the steps mentioned in the How To's of Beryl?
<dwidmann> junocdx, it doesn't seem to be downloading the package for me ... I'm not sure why
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: actually I think if you make sure the module you want is in the initramfs
<||arifaX> dunno exactly but afaik the framebuffer is what displays the console and eg. the messages at boot so if you see them it is on but I dunno exactly
<dwidmann> wait, I do believe that has something to do with it, something to do with my internet connection moving at the amazing fast speed of snail, sub-dialup speeds.
<||arifaX> ^@ Jucato
<dwidmann> currently 0.5-5kbs ....
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: You can use video:radeonfb:1280x1024@60 or some such syntax
<Jucato> ah thanks
<junocdx> time for a new isp
<dwidmann> and I know I've not used that much bandwidth, it's just deciding to not like me at all right now :(
<bandit> junocdx yes, but i got a freeze during the installation process and a want to leave a package (wvdial) out ...
<gan|y|med> hi
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: But you need to edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and put the module you need in there and use update-initramfs -k all -u (even then it doesn't seem to work all the time)
<dwidmann> junocdx, line 1 of your paste looked interesting though, I'll need to investigate that further
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: thanks
<gan|y|med> my fglrx drivers stopped working. don't know why. thing is: fglrx driver is used (according to x log), but it uses the mesa opengl lib instead of the ati ones. installed from an ati package (installer), relinked files in /usr/lib, bothing helos
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<flaccid> have a search of google/forums
<junocdx> what card gany?
<flaccid> its very common, gan|y|med
<flaccid> and very annoying
<junocdx> Anyone think they can help me figure out why KDE wont save my dual-screen settings?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: the vesa fb uses vga=791 or whatever and the others use different syntax - linux-2.6.19.1/Documentation/fb/*.txt that tells you how to load them
<flaccid> junocdx: linux
<junocdx> linux just doesnt like dual screens?
<h3sp4wn> you can use mergedfb or xinerama
<h3sp4wn> or twinview if you use nvidia
<jordo23> Does anyone know how to configure an Iriver H10 with Amarok under Kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: which version of amarok ?
<BluesKaj> !azureus
<gan|y|med> yes, especially as it "just" happened and i cannot trace back the reason (and there MUST be one)
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: which version of amarok
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: sorry
<Jucato> :P
<sleepy495> h3sp4wn, can I skip sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<sleepy495> if I don't need xgl or aiglx?
<sleepy495> and just install beryl and it's repositories?
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: You don't if you have the right drivers
<sleepy495> ok
<h3sp4wn> !info nvidia-glx feisty
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9631+2.6.20.1-6 (feisty), package size 4386 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<jordo23> h3sp4wn: 1.4.3
<tamacracka> Hey guys...
#kubuntu 2007-01-10
<h3sp4wn> !simple backport
<tamacracka> why am i gettin this at a webpage:
<tamacracka> Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect] : Host '67.55.90.58' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts' in F:\web\albumbase\config-slave.php on line 21
<tamacracka> Couldn't connect to MySQL. MySQL said: Host '67.55.90.58' is blocked because of many connection errors; unblock with 'mysqladmin flush-hosts'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about simple backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tamacracka> ack ><
<gan|y|med> and how is the ati config tool called??
<jordo23> h3sp4wn when I plug it in it is autodected by Kubuntu as a camera....
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: aticonfig --initial (aticonfig --help will tell you)
<kubuntero> jordo23: Kubuntu is right :)
<kubuntero> I'ts using a kodak Protocol
<jordo23> kubuntero:  Huh?
<jordo23> Oh.....okay
<gan|y|med> no, i need the name of the frontend
<gan|y|med> any idea about the weird mesa thing???
<jordo23> kubuntero: Any idea how to transfer files to and from it?
<kubuntero> jordo23: I could explain more fully if you like but the iRive is annoucing it self as a camera with storage that happens to be media
<notech> jordo23: the H10 must be started in 'rescue' type mode to be used, dunno if your app will work though. i tend to just mount mine manually as a storage device
<kubuntero> jordo23: get Amarok 1.4.4
<kubuntero> It speaks mtp
<kubuntero> <microsoft transfer Protocol>
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: http://www.albertomilone.com/driver_dapper.html
<jordo23> notech: How do you mount it?
<jordo23> jordo23 = noob
<jordo23> :)
<jordo23> Any idea how to reset the device too (hard reset)
<dwidmann> alright, among other things, I've change mirrors, and my download seems to be going smoothly, junocdx
<andreasw> If I go into folder properties (Konqueror) I have two times a tab for sharing what is the difference?
<notech> jordo23: i create a mount point and then tail -f /var/log/messages to see what /dev/ it's given and mount -t auto /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<notech> think kubuntu uses /media instead of /mnt
<dwidmann> andreasw, two different types of sharing, I think
<h3sp4wn> It is the lsb specification that specifies using /media
<h3sp4wn> You could mount into /proc if you wanted to
<jordo23> notech:  Am new at mounting drives.....can you walk me through it?
<andreasw> dwidmann: yes but what is what, one smb and one nfs most probable
<andreasw> dwidmann: it would also be better to give the tabs different names
<h3sp4wn> !pmount
<notech> jordo23: i don't have my h10 instructions with me to see again how to start it in the right mode
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: maybe you want pmount (so you don't need sudo
<andreasw> dwidmann: sometimes I wish there was better documentation and a better naming policy for fhe GUI under Linux ;)
<jordo23> h3sp4wn: I checked and have pmount installed......what's the command?
<dwidmann> andreasw: I agree, it needs to be changed.
<jordo23> is amarok upgradable to 1.4.4 through apt?
<Linux_Galore> just tried kmail in kubuntu for the first time in a while, for some strange reason it hasnt been patched with the spam filter tool
<jordo23> running edgy
<fones> wedgeV: sorry to bother you again
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: What distro?
<fones> but do you know why i can't copy folders to my external drives?
<dwidmann> junocdx: it seems to be going smooth as silk for me
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: kubuntu
<fones> or create new folders/files
<cloakable> *version
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: edgy
<dwidmann> junocdx, which apt mirror are you using?
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: Sorry, version. Edgy?
<cloakable> Ahh.
<wedgeV> fones: are they fat32?
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: nothing in the repo either
<fones> i'm not sure
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: Should be Tools > Anti-Spam Wizzard under KMail
<eilker> !frozen bubble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frozen bubble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wedgeV> fones: type 'mount' in a terminal
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: That's where it is on mine
<fones> oh wait i might have figured it out
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: pmount /dev/sd??
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: aaah, not obvious
<fones> nevermind, i tried to change the permissions
<fones> when you right-click on the folder
<dwidmann> with regards to spam filtering, does anyone have an opinion about bogofilter vs spamassassin, which one catches more spam for you?
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: should be a icon in the main bar too like all the other clients
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: Very not obvious :)
<jordo23> h3sp4wn   should it be pmount /media/sd   ??
<wedgeV> fones: type 'mount' in a terminal, it will tell you the filesystem type
<fones> k
<kubuntero> jordo23: Yes
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: Running it puts a couple of buttons on your toolbar :)
<fones> ntfs
<jordo23> kubuntero: Can I upgrade to 1.4.4 through an apt-package?
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: depends what the device name is
<kubuntero> eilker: You want Frozen Bubble?
<kubuntero> jordo23: Yes you can
<kubuntero> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: yep noticed, I havent used kmail in a while because of the lack of good html support, seems to work now
<jordo23> h3sp4wn:  sd being the device name?
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: dmesg | tail -20
<wedgeV> fones: well, thats bad. kubuntu doesnt come with a ntfs driver that supports writing
<sleepy495> h3lsp4wn, should I follow that guide or install nvidia via envy?
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: Yeah
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: (that should tell you)
<fones> oh no
<eilker> kubuntero: yes i just wanna see it
<Vlan> hi, I've installed Fiesty and my old /dev/hda now detects as /dev/sda anyone has that too?
<h3sp4wn> sleepy495: I would follow that guide it uses deb's not the nvidia installer
<kubuntero> !info frozenbubble
<sleepy495> ok
<fones> is tehre any way to fix that?
<h3sp4wn> Vlan: to be expected
<ubotu> Package frozenbubble does not exist in any distro I know
<jordo23> h3sp4wn: What am I looking for there?  Ran the command...
<wedgeV> fones: umm... i dont know if its possible with the live cd
<dwidmann> !info frozen-bubble
<fones> that's ok, i can still burn data dvds with live yeah?
<Vlan> h3sp4wn:why?
<wedgeV> fones: there is a driver which supports writing, but you'd have to install it
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<h3sp4wn> jordo23: what the device name is I presume you plugged it in last
<Jucato> !frozen-bubble | kubuntero
<kubuntero> Whoops missed a key stroke :)
<h3sp4wn> Vlan: libata it was been a spec for ages
<eilker> thank you
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: allot better than the last time I used kmail (about a year ago)
<kubuntero> Jucato: Not me! eilker
<h3sp4wn> Vlan: /j #ubuntu+1
<wedgeV> fones: i think you can, i never used the live cd
<Jucato> kubuntero: oh :)
<kubuntero> Jucato: plus ubotu doesn't play that way
<kubuntero> The one in the repos is too old anyway
<wedgeV> fones: k3b is the standard kde burning program
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: Hehe
<Vlan> h3sp4wn:is that means that it now be sda?
<kubuntero> THe new one has network multiplayer!
<h3sp4wn> Vlan: Is it working properly ?
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: now to figure out how you get the contacts stuff working
<h3sp4wn> Vlan: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<Jucato> kubuntero: you're telling me that ubotu doesn't work that way?
<Vlan> h3sp4wn:yes but it confuses me a little
<jordo23> h3sp4wn:   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/855515
<h3sp4wn> Vlan: They want to depreciate the old ide code - the serial ata code is newer an more maintainable
<fones> yeah i think its on here
<Vlan> h3sp4wn:thanks i got it now
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: I dont really need the filter because i have a server side filter already
<jordo23> Kpackage also states that the latest Kubuntu edgy version of amarok is 1.4.3.....how to get 1.4.4?
<Linux_Galore> cloakable: its just good to know how to do it
<dwidmann> jordo23 deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<cloakable> Linux_Galore: I use the filter :)
<thompa> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* dwidmann is sleepy now
<fones> it says i need something called cdrdao
<gan|y|med> i have problems with fglrx and mesa (again). it just does NOT use fglrx opengl acceleration
<gan|y|med> yesterday it worked
<fones> wedgeV: what's the ntfs driver called? i'll try and install that and see if that works
<wedgeV> ntfs-3g
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: look for the error in /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<deniselew> hi im a windows refugee how do i get things to auto run
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: search for DRI
<jordo23> When my iriver was autodetected as a camera....this is what was in the konqueror line when opeining in new window:  camera://iRiver H10@[usb:002,004] /
<fones> ok i'll see if i can find it
<wedgeV> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<wedgeV> ^ fones
<gan|y|med> DRI is set to 0666
<wedgeV> i have no idea if that will work with the livecd though
<gan|y|med> DRI initialization failed!
<wedgeV> it probably will though
<Vlan> i think file sharing does'nt work properly if Fiesty
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: yea, it will say why it failed
<gan|y|med> any idea what this is supposed to mean: driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0 | detected X.org 7.1.1.0
<gan|y|med> short before
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: thats fine
<gan|y|med> (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)
<gan|y|med> that's what it says
<gan|y|med> but i have used the same driver that previously worked
<wedgeV> gan|y|med:  lsmod | grep fglrx
<gan|y|med> it is there
<jordo23> Jucato: What version of amarok under edgy do you run?
<TheDebugger> 1.4.3 iirc
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Jucato> 1.4.4 iirc
<Jucato> !info amarok
<TheDebugger> Hmm, i got 1.4.3 and running edgy
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10 (edgy), package size 14370 kB, installed size 31288 kB
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: can you paste the whole file to some site?
<jordo23> Jucato: How do I upgrade to 1.4.4 if it says I already have the latest version at 1.4.3?
<Jucato> 1.4.3 is default in Edgy
<wedgeV> does this channel have a pasty?
<Jucato> jordo23, TheDebugger: you can get Amarok 1.4.4 from kubuntu.org
<gan|y|med> ok, now it is not. but the last time i started it was
<gan|y|med> one mom
<gan|y|med> last time i had the module started and it was in the logs and mesa was used anyway
<gan|y|med> argh
<jordo23> Jucato: Manual install or through apt?
<Jucato> jordo23: through apt, but you have to add the kubuntu.org repository
<gan|y|med> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/996/
<Linux_Galore> hmm kontacts doesnt intergrate with kmail in a single screen, not good
<jordo23> Jucato: What line to add to sources.list?
<wedgeV> deb http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<Jucato> jordo23: go to kubuntu.org
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you also have a default sources.list for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> the instructions are there
<Jucato> wedgeV: you also have to add the GPG key
<wedgeV> oh, right
<wedgeV> i never add them, i dont trust the packages anyway
<Jucato> but if you don't add them, apt-get update fails, iirc
<gan|y|med> ok
<jordo23> wedgeV: Thanks though...
<gan|y|med> recompiled the module, restarted x server
<Jucato> anyway, kubuntu.org repositories can be trusted, since they are packaged and signed by Jonathan Riddell.
<gan|y|med> fglrx is loaded
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: not working ?
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you have a default sources.list for edgy?
<gan|y|med> but fglrxinfo now causes a restart of the x server
<gan|y|med> wedgeV: so no
<jordo23> or does anyone?
<wedgeV> Jucato: it just complains :)
<kubuntero> !SOURCEOMATIC
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> jordo23: a copy? right now I don't
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: which version of the drivers are you using?
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | jordo23
<jordo23> Is sources.list the same under kubuntu than Ubuntu? Or different repositories all together?
<ubotu> jordo23: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gan|y|med> ati-driver-installer-8.31.5-x86.x86_64.run
<gan|y|med> wedgeV: used to work
<Jucato> jordo23: all (official) *buntus share the same repos
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: hmm, i think i had the same problems with that version, i'm now using 8.32.5
<gan|y|med> but it used to work?!?
<gan|y|med> i am trying the other one
<wedgeV> ok
<jordo23> Jucato: thanks.....remember the other day when you had me install kubuntu-desktop meta package, I didn't know if I had to change my sources.list....thanks though...
<wedgeV> i use the default edgy ones because your version crashed X with fglxinfo
<Jucato> jordo23: ah. you don't need to change
<wedgeV> i used
<jordo23> Jucato: Jordo23 gets confused easily.... :)
<scifi> anyone use pysdm at all ?
<Jucato> jordo23: jordo23 needs to take deep breaths more often :)
<fones> do .rpm files install in kubuntu or should i get the .deb file instead?
* jordo23 takes two deep breaths and has a cigarette
<wedgeV> fones: .deb
<fones> thanks
<jordo23> Is there a way in Pico to select all text and delete?
<BluesKaj> bah azureus is till a hog and nat / upnp is still out to lunch ...I'll stick wit ktorrent
<jordo23> nevermind
<jordo23> Jucato: Go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<fones> once you click on the .deb file it opens up in Ark
<fones> from there i am lost
<fones> heh
<wedgeV> what deb are you downloading?
<denisel> hi i was in here last night trying to get my java working still no luck
<gan|y|med> wedgeV: no, doesn't work
<fones> bittorrent
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: still crashes the server?
<gan|y|med> wedgeV: fglrx is loaded, fglrxinfo works again (no restart), but still mesa
<scifi> did grant any user access to a drive, what would the permissions syntax be ?
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: paste me you /var/log/Xorg.log.0 again
<fones> i was told to download something called winpe
<fones> which i found a torrent for
<gan|y|med> fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled | fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: lsmod | grep fglrx
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: paste the full to that site again
<fones> but once i  got the .deb file i'm not sure what to do with it to install
<fones> for bittorrent
<denisel> everything is enabled
<Jucato> denisel: how is it not working?
<wedgeV> fones: well to install a .deb you have to save it, then "dpkg -i file" to install it
<RavenTux> What would the command be to see what % my notebook battery is at?
<fones> thanks wedgeV
<gan|y|med> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/997/
<gan|y|med> too late
<denisel> when i go to play my euchre game on yahoo it says game cant be played on this server i was here for hours trying to get it to work
<gan|y|med> X Window System Version 7.1.1
<gan|y|med> Release Date: 12 May 2006
<gan|y|med> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1
<gan|y|med> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15.7 i686
<gan|y|med> Current Operating System: Linux talib 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686
<kubuntero> :-)
<denisel> it was not installed properly
<denisel> java i mean
<fones> wedgeV: i got nothing but errors
<fones> my guess is because this is a live cd?
<Jucato> denisel: are you using Konqueror or firefox?
<gan|y|med> i am sorry. there was still the older cache enabled
<denisel> i tryed both
<Jucato> denisel: for firefox, you need to install "sun-java5-plugin"
<denisel> i just want to play a card game
<Jucato> you don't need to do that for Konqueror
<gan|y|med> it should have pasted:  fglrx       415436  0 | agpgart 34888  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<Jucato> denisel: also, you installed "sun-java5-bin" or "sun-java5-jre" right?
<kubuntero> denisel: sudo apt-get install kpat
<gan|y|med> wedgeV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/997/
<wedgeV> fones: i'm not sure, who told you to get winpe anyways?
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: dpkg-divert --list | grep fglrx (is libGL1.so diverted)
<fones> a friend of mine told me i should get it cause it's like a windows live cd, and easier for me to understand :)
<Aapzak> gan|y|med: You do have a DRI error in your logfile
<gan|y|med> i know
<Jucato> denisel: after you have install that, you need to run this command "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose the sun java version
<gan|y|med> but why?
<gan|y|med> it loads Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<Aapzak> dunno
<gan|y|med> seems to be the mesa lib
<denisel> theres none that say sun
<gan|y|med> h3sp4wn: no output
<Aapzak> no forum topics on it?
<gan|y|med> a lot, but don't help
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: i suppose your module and X driver are the same version?
<gan|y|med> that thing has been around for years
<kubuntero> denisel: sudo apt-get install kpat
<kubuntero> :-)
<gan|y|med> yes
<gan|y|med> it is loaded
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: well.... you X log doesnt really say why it fails
<fones> reason being, is because i don't think i can backup my files with this kubuntu live cd
<kubuntero> fones: It can work but Windows Live CD is a stretch
<wedgeV> usually it contains enough info to figur out what is wrong
<fones> kubuntero: i figured it was
<denisel> it said it was already there
<gan|y|med> should i change /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so to point to /usr/lib/xorg
<fones> i only have to backup like 10 files
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: did you use the ati.com installer ?
<fones> it is proving rather difficult to do so
<wedgeV> fones: how big are they?
<gan|y|med> yes
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: Why ?
<gan|y|med> which used to work
<fones> some are big
<wedgeV> fones: if they fit on a usb stick...
<gan|y|med> because it works
<fones> i wish they did
<denisel> it said kpat was the newest version
<gan|y|med> i just had to disable composite
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: you should at least generate deb's
<wedgeV> the ati installer creates debs
<jordo23> kubuntero:  You still here?
<gan|y|med> doesn't work because it cannot find pushd (which is installed and in PATH)
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: Only if you ask it to
<Aapzak> gan|y|med: edgy, right?
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: oh, use bash instead of dash
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: in which case fglrx would divert libGL
<jordo23> kubuntero: I installed 1.4.4.....how do I get it to recognize my iriver?
<gan|y|med> i am using bash (sudo bash)
<wedgeV> yea, but the ati installer isnt
<gan|y|med> yes
<wedgeV> you have to link /bin/bash to /bin/sh
<Aapzak> I see a post from 10/21/2006 about this, a fix fix < edgy but not for edgy
<wedgeV> some genius decided to use dash instead of bash of /bin/sh
<gan|y|med> but i have changed libGL* in /usr/lib to point to /usr/lib/xorg
<h3sp4wn> And a great idea it was
<wedgeV> s/of/for/
<wedgeV> yes
<Aapzak> gan|y|med: have you checked the kernel messages?
<h3sp4wn>  /bin/sh should not act like bash
<kubuntero> jordo23: Should have a section that says media devices
<Aapzak> maybe kernel rejects
<wedgeV> well it should make stuff work
<wedgeV> not break
<h3sp4wn> Things work perfectly if people write /bin/sh scripts that call /bin/sh
<wedgeV> and complaining that scripts should use /bin/bash isnt going to help
<wedgeV> yea, but peiple dont
<wedgeV> so whats the point...
<jordo23> kubuntero: Yeah....I tried to auto detect....and it states it finds an iriver device.....but when hitting connect it says failed to connect....
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: faster
<kubuntero> jordo23: Hmm
<wedgeV> who cares if its faster when it breaks most stuff
<kubuntero> jordo23: May want to tell the guys in #amarok
<Aapzak> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283&highlight=ati+driver+howto
<Aapzak> gan|y|med: you probably allready read thatone
<Aapzak> but it fits your problem perfectly
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: most stuff should be fixed
<wedgeV> what about the ati installer then
* genii sips a coffee
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: kano managed to do it with a bash script (works on debian and ubuntu)
<gan|y|med> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/999/
<wedgeV> umm
<wedgeV> module wrong version
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: its the old one
<gan|y|med> i know
<gan|y|med> ok, cu in a min
<h3sp4wn> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: No reason to ever run that installer interactively anyway
<cntb> please join  downloading  from torrent http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en this edgy ubuntu install dvds
<fdoving> cntb: around?
<wedgeV> h3sp4wn: it fails anyways
<cntb> fdoving ?
<andreasw> under BSD it is also really annoying if you try to run a script wich uses /bin/sh but is written for bash...
<fdoving> cntb: can you please stop announcing that page?
<fdoving> cntb: there are no torrents anyway, as far as i can see.
<cntb> fdoving:  why do you ask me this ?
<Jucato> cntb: scroll up a bit
<fdoving> cntb: because the random spamming is annoying.
<cntb> jucato I need some help
<cntb> this torrent is legitimate
<Jucato> still, it's spamming
<Aapzak> spamming irc isn't :)
<gan|y|med> doesn't show anything in the logs now
<Aapzak> and ...?
<cntb> spamming ? ok . you dont want to help
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: bash ati-installer.sh $VER --buildpkg ubuntu/dapper (works perfectly here with /bin/sh = dash)
<cntb> jucato you probably have a fast internet
<wedgeV> yea, but remove that bash in front and it doesnt work
<gan|y|med> what is this doing: /etc/ati/fglrxrc
<gan|y|med> ??
<cntb> I am waiting for those dvds for more than 10 days
<kubuntero> cntb: You should have gone to shipit.ubuntu.com then
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: profiles for applications
<cntb> any dvds there ?
<andreasw> wedgeV: because the ATI guys programmed a bash script not a sh script
<wedgeV> yea i know
<Jucato> cntb: do I don't have a fast internet
<Aapzak> cntb: why are you downloading 3 dvd's if it takes tthat long?
<cntb> and fast torrents on shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<wedgeV> i just dont understand why the ubuntu guys changed from bash to dash
<cntb> aapzak
<wedgeV> well actually i understand
<wedgeV> but i dont agree ;)
<Aapzak> :)
<wedgeV> nv
<fdoving> cntb: i won't force you to stop, i asked you to please stop. now it's entirely up to you. I'd appriciate if you stopped randomly repeating the same message in the channel. Thanks for understanding. :)
<fdoving> nite all.
<cntb> I have been installing more than 10 productions systems using apt-get and the internet
<h3sp4wn> If you are incapable of fixing the app to work with /bin/sh - you should just use what is in the repos
<Jucato> cntb: shipit only ships Dapper btw
<intelikey> so ati driver is "bash" dependant ?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: the installer uses bashism's
<cntb> aapzak I want typical installs done independently
<cntb> jucato see what I mean
<cntb> check my ""spam link " again
<cntb> edgy DVDs there
<wedgeV> h3sp4wn: i prefer to line bash to sh instead
<wedgeV> s/line/link
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: It doesn't need bash to work
<cntb> why attack me misunderstanding my cause ??
<Aapzak> I downloaded an edgy dvd today,  was very fast
<andreasw> image gcc would be linked to g++
<cntb> tyvm aapzak
<cntb> more info pls aapzak ?
<andreasw> everybody would write c++ code and compile it with gcc
<jordo23> Who was instructing me on how to mount my iriver as a filesystem?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn does it have bash specific code or just a bash call interpretor  #!/bin/bash    or does it actually use code that sh can't handle.
<Jucato> cntb: you can modify your line to include more information so that it doesn't look like spam
<Aapzak> cntb: you wish to download the entire repository
<andreasw> than another system uses a pure c compiler and they could not compile it
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: It uses stuff sh cannot handle
<cntb> aapzak wait
<gan|y|med> is there a way to get version info on the fglrx module?
<wedgeV> the point is people do write bash script and put /bin/sh in the shebang, and ubuntu broke all those scripts by changing from bash to dash for sh
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: you probably have 2 copies of fglrx.ko
<gan|y|med> i have deleted all and reinstalled
<andreasw> wedgeV: but that is wrong if they write bash scripts they need /bin/bash hehe
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: one from linux-restricted-modules
<vulcanius> any of you here for the conversation earlier about VPS's I just signed up for an account at tektonic.net
<gan|y|med> one mom
<cntb> please join  downloading  edgy dvds
<cntb> from torrent http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en this edgy ubuntu install dvds
<intelikey> h3sp4wn then i hope that bash is listed amongst the dependancies.
<vulcanius> I was billed at 6:54 and it was up and running at 7:08
<cntb> is that better jucato ?
<wedgeV> andreasw: yea, but thats not the point
<Jucato> cntb: if you can fit it on one line :)
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: it sucks extremely badly (and ships as a self extracting .run
<cntb> OK I know that jucato
<Aapzak> cntb: I have no problem with downloading (if I had the HD space), but that site makes me build a complete repository I believe
<gan|y|med> ok, now i have a flickering screen
<gan|y|med> but it loaded the new version
<gan|y|med> still mesa though. just the picture is worse
<cntb> well aapzak I have a PC with sata drives 160 GB so
<Aapzak> :)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn (adjitives as you choose) that is very bad pratice indeed...
<cntb> The best use I find Aapzak IS TO HAVE FULL INSTALLS LOCALLY
<intelikey> practice
<Aapzak> I understand
<cntb> sorry for caps
<andreasw> wedgeV: like I said before it is only under Linux a standard that sh is linked to bash under BSD bash isn't even installed by default.
<Aapzak> aight
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<Aapzak> gan|y|med: not really, sry
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I would never use that installer - if I *needed* a newer version than in one of ubuntu+1 or debian experimental I would take it to bits and remake the package
<Aapzak> I should goto sleep anyway guys .. ttyl
<gan|y|med> still dri error
<cntb> so the more connected to torrent , more efficient for anyone I believe so why not
<cntb> join?
<Aapzak> cntb: In the long run you're right
<wedgeV> andreasw: yea, i know, i used freebsd for 5 years. but my point is why change from bash to dash, i dont see the benefits
<cntb> btw is h3sp4wn line  spamming?
<cntb> see above 3 lines
<Aapzak> don't think so
<andreasw> wedgeV: I even hope that more distributions will go the way ubuntu did and include a more strict sh interpreter
<gan|y|med> ok i moved libGLcore to *bak, and now there is one again. this should be an ati install
<cntb> point made ?
<Aapzak> not really
<h3sp4wn> cntb: only 1.25 lines here
<wedgeV> so that people can complain to their support that scripts stopped working with the new release?
<cntb> I neee a help to accelerate getting those edgy DVDs
<Aapzak> about spamming, no
<pete_> hey
<andreasw> wedgeV: yes and than maybe the developers will think about changing /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<wedgeV> andreasw: well, whats the benefit?
<Aapzak> cntb: you do, but you make it look like random spamming, while h3sp4wn is engaged in a normal discussion
<pete_> can somebody give me a link to info on connecting gto a wpa encrypted network?
<andreasw> wedgeV: better code
<wedgeV> andreasw: like what?
<Aapzak> and you we're pasting from clipboard :)
<wedgeV> andreasw: changing /bin/sh to /bin/bash doenst make code better
<Aapzak> and gan|y|med ?
<andreasw> wedgeV: of course because you now know that these scripts aren't sh scripts but bash ones
<gan|y|med> took the aiglx disable stuff out and now the picture is normal again
<andreasw> wedgeV: and someone not using linux will also know that he has to install bash to run these scripts
<Aapzak> so basicly Ati still sucks on linux
<cntb> aapzak going to sleep
<gan|y|med> it worked
<Aapzak> true
<Ry-Fi|KDE> hey guys
<gan|y|med> out of the box on dapper
<wedgeV> andreasw: i agree that people should use the right shell
<Ry-Fi|KDE> does anyone have any experience with XGL on kubuntu?
<pete_> what is the best resource for wpa on kubuntu?
<gan|y|med> and in edgy compositing is a problem, but that's all
<Ry-Fi|KDE> er Beryl*
<andreasw> wedgeV: well look were html is nowadays
<Aapzak> composing on ati, or composing in general?
<Aapzak> compositing
<andreasw> wedgeV: nobody cares about standards and the webbrowsers somehow interpret html code
<h3sp4wn> the right shell (for me) being zsh - scripts /bin/sh or /bin/ksh
<gan|y|med> ati drivers don't support it, edgy activates it by default, result: problem
<gan|y|med> but it is off!
<Aapzak> good
<gan|y|med> i don't get this
<Aapzak> I have nvidia which has aiglx buildin
<Aapzak> the drivers
<wedgeV> yea well, i just dont agree with the "lets break it, so the developers have to fix their scripts" attitude
<cntb> aapzak when are you going to sleep ?
<Aapzak> soon cntb
<Aapzak> soon
<cntb> good night pal
<Aapzak> nn
<h3sp4wn> wedgeV: the scripts were broken to start with
<gan|y|med> wedgeV: any other ideas?
<wedgeV> of course the were, but they worked fine on ubuntu
<wedgeV> so why break them
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: umm, you have the right module version loaded now?
<Minataku> genii! :D
<h3sp4wn> I would say better to use lash than dash though (lash is more restrictive still)
<gan|y|med> yes
<cntb> jucato are you still against me asking ppl to join downloading edgy dvds?
<h3sp4wn> !info lash feisty
<ubotu> Package lash does not exist in feisty
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: try building debs with the ati installer
<gan|y|med> fglrx 8.32.5
<andreasw> I am out good night good fight ^^
<wedgeV> yea
<wedgeV> night!
<gan|y|med> cannot, doesn't find pushd. and i am in a bash
<Jucato> cntb: nope. just do it in a way that's not "spamming" (like repeating after n minutes)
<gan|y|med> ciao
<Ry-Fi|KDE> when any of you have a spare moment i have a question about installing beryl on edgy
<h3sp4wn> Ry-Fi|KDE: #ubuntu-xgl
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: run it like "bash ati-installer...."
<Ry-Fi|KDE> ah ok thank you h3sp4wn
<cntb> so type it differently each invitation ? jucato ?
<h3sp4wn> Ry-Fi|KDE: What is the question ?
<JosefK> anyone managed to get realplayer running okay within konq?  I keep getting warning about not allowing scriptable plugins
<Ry-Fi|KDE> well ive been following the tutorial
<wedgeV> gan|y|med: its working that way, according to h3sp4wn
<Ry-Fi|KDE> but when i get to the point of sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<Ry-Fi|KDE> i get the error:
<cntb> pls try that jucato
<Ry-Fi|KDE> E: Couldn't find package beryl
<cntb> get edgy ubuntu install dvds from torrents http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<Jucato> cntb: just leave reasonable intervals between each...
<fones> is there an easy way to install cdrdao? i looked in kynaptic but didn't see it there. k3b is telling me i need to install it in order to burn anything
<jordo23> DOES anyone know how to setup an iriver h10 with amarok 1.4.4 (kubuntu)?
<Jucato> hm.. still "looks" like spam...
<cntb> like 1.5 hour ? jucato ?
<Jucato> heh
<wedgeV> fones: i think its in cdrtools
<cntb> on two of the torrent links I have only one peer now pal
<Ry-Fi|KDE> so its rather frustrating because ive copied the command verbaitum and im getting errors
<fones> wedgeV: in kynaptic?
<wedgeV> fones: i think
<wedgeV> not sure though
<h3sp4wn> gan|y|med: or you could use this script if you wanted - wget -Nc -O/usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh ; bash /usr/local/bin/install-fglrx-debian.sh (that has to be run from sudo -i works with deb's)
<gan|y|med> oh, yes. i did sh ***
<fones> i don't see cdrtools in kynaptic unfortunately
<wedgeV> fones: its cdrdao
<wedgeV> i just checked
<pete_> hey is there a way to downoad packages to a cd so i can install them on a comp that doesnt have internet????
<fones> ya
<fones> i've looked i don't see it?
<flaccid> !k3b > pete_
<genii> back
<rance> I need to ask for help with sound on kubuntu, Ive tried all the howto tricks I can try with TWO different sound cards, and no matter what I do, I dont get sound, the right kernel modules load, and everything *APPEARS* to be setup correctly, but yet no sound, right now I have an aopen cobra aw-850 5.1 surround sound card installed and just like the stock sound card, no sound output at speakers
<wedgeV> pete_: they should all be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<fones> under sections which catagory is it in?
<intelikey> !cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.2.1-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 400 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<genii> Minataku :)
<cntb> jucato good news is I reached 62 % of the least finished  torrent download of edgy
<pete_> ty wedgeV and flaccid
<cntb> never mind I feel exhausted
<Minataku> genii: :D
<flaccid> np
<pete_> wedgeV - how do i add the CD to adept as a repo?
<fones> ya ive looked again in every catagory, i don't see it anywhere
<wedgeV> fones: i think you need to add a repository to apt
<wedgeV> pete_: dont know
<pete_> k ty
<h3sp4wn> pete_: apt-cdrom
<pete_> aha ty
<h3sp4wn> pete_: It has to be the alternative cd or you will only get a tiny amount of packages
<fones> wedgeV: sure i can do that, not sure how though :)
<gan|y|med> now i had to activate the aiglx disable stuff to get a "human readable" screen, but still mesa!
<wedgeV> paste the full Xorg log again
<wedgeV> fones: which version of the cd are you running?
<wedgeV> fones: edgy?
<fones> i am not sure, is there a way to find out?
<pete_> h3sp4wn - i was planning on burning the pkgs I want from a comp with the pkgs i want, will that work or do I need a specific iso?
<fones> i burned this live disc several months ago
<wedgeV> fones: cat /etc/issue
<fones> k
<fones> ubuntu@dhcppc1:~$ cat /etc/issue
<fones> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<gan|y|med> did it as described, still mesa
<h3sp4wn> pete_: they should all be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<h3sp4wn> pete_: (unless you have specifically deleted them)
<h3sp4wn> pete_: you can use dpkg --set-selections and apt-get dselect-upgrade to clone a machine
<wedgeV> fones: well i got to go... you have to ask someone else. good night, and good luck!
<fones> thanks for all the help :)
<intelikey> cleared the cache ?     is there a cron job by default on dapper that clear the cache ?
<wedgeV> yw
<h3sp4wn> pete_: dpkg --get-selections > ~/selectionfile
<pete_> h3sp4wn - wow thanks man thats exactly what i want to do.
<h3sp4wn> pete_: dpkg --set-selections < ./selectionfile && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> pete_: You would need to copy the whole of /var/cache/apt/archives to minimize downloads
<pete_> ok
<fones> so if you guys got a sec
<fones> i'm just trying to figure out now how to burn a disc, i just need to install cdrdao
<fones> it is not listed in kynaptic
<h3sp4wn> !info cdrdao
<ubotu> cdrdao: records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component main, is extra. Version 1:1.2.1-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 400 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<pete_> he just to double check, the latest distro comes with ndiswrapper and wpa supplicant, right?
<pete_> hey*\
<fones> h3sp4wn: i saw that, but not sure how to install it
<intelikey> h3sp4wn if we'll repete that about five more times they might catch on....  :/
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: repeat what ?
<soulrider> intelikey: you have recompiled your own kernel right ?
<h3sp4wn> fones: sudo aptitude install cdrdao
<intelikey> i have soulrider
<fones> thanks h3sp4wn
<soulrider> im following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 but when i do "make xconfig" it tells me it cannot connect to xorg
<h3sp4wn> use make menuconfig
<intelikey> soulrider are you doing that within X ?
<soulrider> uhm.. yes
<soulrider> im using KDE now
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: Are you on dapper ?
<intelikey> hmmm.    well as h3sp4wn said  "make menuconfig"   or is it  "make menu_config"    will work.
<soulrider> in on edgy
<soulrider> i get an error
<soulrider> =/
<h3sp4wn> There is a new way to rebuild kernels in edgy (but I never used it)
<intelikey> what error ?
<fones> h3sp4wn: not sure that worked
<fones> said no candidate version found for cdrdao
<fones> etc etc
<soulrider> the rror is a bit big
<soulrider> ill pastebin it
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soulrider> just a sec
<fones> mine says
<fones> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1003/
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gan|y|med> IT'S WORKING!
<gan|y|med> IT'S WORKING!
<soulrider> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1004/
<gan|y|med> did the deb install, but for some reason the "load dri" line was missing from my xorg.conf (used to be there!)
<gan|y|med> thx a lot to all you guys (and girls, just in case)
<m_tadeu> g'night everyone
<soulrider> nite nite
<intelikey> soulrider you do have b-e installed ?
<fones> weird that kubunut comes with burning software but not cdrdao which is required to use it
<fones> kubuntu
<m_tadeu> does anyone know if  its possible to change the font color for kmail system tray?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soulrider> sure i do intelikey
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<intelikey> just making sure.
<genii> I wonder if thats the ping from freenode since it never seems to change even when I'm on a faster or slower connection from here
<soulrider> genii: your conenction speed doesnt really matter
<intelikey> soulrider you need ncurses and ncurses-dev  or what ever the names are.... i'll check the names.
<soulrider> at least not much
<fones> if a candidate for cdrdao is not found, does it mean it's already installed somewhere?
<soulrider> intelikey: installing....
<fones> k3b insists that it is not
<soulrider> fones: you enabled universe and multiverse ?
<h3sp4wn> its in main
<fones> soulrider: i'm not sure what you mean?
<h3sp4wn> 00:51 < ubotu> cdrdao: records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component main
<genii> soulrider Interesting that it's ttl should be 64 if it's actually more like 1 hop really :)
<fones> sorry i don't know what main is
* fones noob :)
<soulrider> intelikey: it works now!!
<soulrider> !repos | fones
<ubotu> fones: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> fones the package "cdrdao" is in ubuntu main repository.     it is a good idea to enable universe and multiverse   but i assure you that until you change the listing for main from only using the CD and to start using (at least also) the internet main repo you will not install cdrdao
<fones> i'm using a live cd, does that make a difference?
<intelikey> fones no
<sleepy495> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fones> i'm there right now
<fones> i don't have adept though to follow the instructions
<fones> i only see kynaptic
<fones> for package management
<soulrider> do the modules in my kernel slow it down ?
<soulrider> or are they just compiled but not in use ?
<Ertain> I'm trying to free up space on my computer.  What I would like to do is get rid of unnecessary files.  I know of how to get rid of files in my $HOME directory, but I'd also like to get rid of old programs and temp. cache.  Any ideas on how to do this easily?
<intelikey> fones you can edit your your repos listings with ##  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     ## make the first listing to look like this##     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse restricted            ## save it and do ##  sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<soulrider> Ertain: try using filelight, it will show you how your space is being used
<Ertain> soulrider: Right-o then.
* Ertain checks out flielight.
<fones> i am confused as hell
<fones> but i will give it a shot
<Ertain> Don't worry, I'm usually like that.
<fones> :)
<zblach> hey all. quick question about katapult. can I add my own programs/scripts to it's library?
<soulrider> zblach: katapult looks in your kmenu and in your home dir
<soulrider> if you need it to update
<soulrider> open it and press ctrl+c
<soulrider> close it and reopen it
<zblach> in my kmenu and home dir
<zblach> not in /usr/bin?
<zblach> good to know, thanks
<soulrider> i htink not
<fones> intelikey: thanks, i think it's working
<fones> i'll know soon enough :)
<soulrider> intelikey: everything that is in my kernel as a module, will slow my system down?
<zblach> soulrider: thanks
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: No (to all intents and purposes)
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: using an initramfs is actually faster to boot my system than having everything statically compiled in
<soulrider> h3sp4wn: what is an intramfs ?
<intelikey> soulrider no.  i don't think you will be able to measure the differance in a built'in and a module of the same driver.    but you may want some things that are for your specific hardware.    i.e.  ide ext2/3fs support and so forth.  not because it will run faster but because you won't have to use an initrd.img to get it to boot.
<intelikey> intramfs is the replacement to initrd
<intelikey> initramfs == second generation initrd
<h3sp4wn> its a cpio archive
<fones> it is doing all kinds of things
<soulrider> also i have seen that when i compile, it allways compiles for i386
<soulrider> is there a way to compile for i686 ?
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: set processor type and remove generic x86 support
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: the deb will always end in 386
<intelikey> soulrider it's in the menuconfig
<h3sp4wn> the deb will always be _i386.deb
<soulrider> oh, but what will happen if i remoce x86 generic support ?
<intelikey> read the online help in the menuconfig
<intelikey> the info is all right there.
<soulrider> ok, i will
<soulrider> im such a n00b with this =/
<fones> me too :\
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: Just work on the processor selected not any
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> great
<intelikey> actually will still function on any but not as well  and slightly better on the selected.
<fones> intelikey: it's finally done
<fones> i think it might have worked :D
<fones> cause when i started up k3b i didn't get that same error
<intelikey> yw
<fones> is there a way to see that cdrao installed?
<soulrider> ok, i think im done with the config...
<intelikey> fones yes   dpkg -L cdrdao
<fones> it works :D
<intelikey> soulrider it usually takes me about 4 hours to go all through the config    hehhe
<soulrider> intelikey: after i exit menuconfig it will compile right ?
<soulrider> well i dont know what half of that stuff is :P
<intelikey> it should.
<soulrider> uhm, its not compiling... :P
<intelikey> soulrider i didn't either.  that's why it takes me so long.   i read the online help on things i don't know.
<visik7> anyone able to see this ? http://images.apple.com/movies/paramount/bee_movie/bee_movie-tlr1_h640w.mov
<soulrider> oh wait, it sais to do "make"
<soulrider> intelikey: do you have the link for the online help ?
<intelikey> !mp3 | visik7
<ubotu> visik7: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<visik7> intelikey: I already have all the codecs
<intelikey> soulrider i mean inside the menuconfig
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> well, i tried
<intelikey> :)
<soulrider> but with some i didnt understand anything either :P
<intelikey> it will probably build.
<visik7> intelikey: I would know if someone is able to see it
<intelikey> visik7 !i
<intelikey> visik7 i don't do propritary formats
<soulrider> compiling :P
<Ertain> Rats.  The Kubuntu version of Filelight keeps crashing on me.
<xyros> visik7: I can see your movie, funny :)
<visik7> xyros: which engine ? xine or mplayer or gstreamer ?
<intelikey> or vlc
<visik7> or vlc ?
<visik7> :)
<xyros> visik7: for the moment kaffeine
<matthew__> hi
<visik7> I can't :/
<xyros> visik7: why
<sirpingalot> hey guys.. is there an XWindows equivalent to the console command "dialog"?
<visik7> it says no codec
<visik7> but I've all codecs
<Linux_Galore> Ertain: download the source and compile it -> http://freshmeat.net/projects/filelight/
<intelikey> sirpingalot several.
<Linux_Galore> sirpingalot: katapult
<xyros> visik7: download ffmpeg and install its great
<intelikey> xmessage
<sirpingalot> intelikey: tnks.. will check it out
<visik7> xyros: are you on edgy or dapper ?
<Alter-Ego> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> sirpingalot you could ask that in a development channel and probably get a lot of good info.
<Linux_Galore> sirpingalot: wrong nick
<xyros> visik7: not sure ?? kubuntu something :))
<sirpingalot> Linux_Galore: i just pulled up the man page and realized it wasn't what i was looking for :P
<sirpingalot> intelikey: wht would be the development channel name?
<matthew__> i just got kubuntu, and im missing winmedia player already >,< Amerok doesnt list all my music on side bar but i have to click and expand.
<sirpingalot> intelikey: or could you name any one of the many which wud do the same?
<intelikey> sirpingalot #ubuntu-devel
<kubuntero> hi nikola__
<intelikey> that's one.
<nikola__> hi
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> im just curious
<kubuntero> matthew__: HOw come?
<intelikey> hi coreymon77 i'm just intelikey
<coreymon77> will dapper still be supported even after edgy stops being?
<Linux_Galore> matthew__: if you look in the settings you can define what directories it will build your playlists from
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<coreymon77> i know tha
<coreymon77> tbut does it add up to meaning that even after edgy stops being supported, dapper will still be?
<intelikey> yes
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> dapper will still be supported even after feisty comes out?
<intelikey> supposed to be even after feisty is not supported.
<intelikey> that's the whole idea of LTS
<coreymon77> when will fesity be completed btw
<apokryphos> ubotu: feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<kubuntero> matthew__: I hated Win Media player when I Had windows
<intelikey> april
<coreymon77> wow
<optik_> hi !
<coreymon77> from 6.10 to 7.04?
<coreymon77> it must be a gigantic upgrade
<coreymon77> !
<intelikey> every 6 months
<optik_> why kubuntu not is developer?
<Ash-Fox> Is it safe to update xorg? - as in it won't go "OMG YOU HAVE NO SCREENS DETECTED ARGAIFEAIHFAFAJIFJAJIFA *QUIT*".
<intelikey> dapper broke schedual because it is LTS and wasn't ready in april
<coreymon77> Ash-Fox: ...no comment...
<rich__> do I install the restricted kernel modules before or after I install a nvidia driver
<Ash-Fox> coreymon77, last time I updated xorg it did that :P
<intelikey> Ash-Fox sounds like a reasonable concern
<coreymon77> ya, because the wait between dapper and edgy was so short
<Ash-Fox> Sounds like yamal is trying out microsoft's speech2text engine.
<coreymon77> the no comment was about the ARGAIFEAIHFAFAJIFJAJIFA part
<intelikey> Ash-Fox lol
<Ash-Fox> coreymon77, I've just drank two leters of cola, so I'm a littler hyper :P
<Ertain> For some odd reason, I can't install the libqt-mt-dev pack.
<intelikey> forward slash at some point back slash colen colen hash speach to text is funny
<jmichaelx> i recently upgraded a laptop from dapper to edgy, and all went fairly well, with one exception... i cannot reset the power-off function for the display. if i try to change the setting (which is at 5 hours), i ose X and have to dpkg-reconfigure. would anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<intelikey> Ertain dats cause it don't zist
<jmichaelx> i lose*
<intelikey> libqt3-mt-dev     or   libqt4-mt-dev
<Ertain> I can't even install those packs since they would break my install.
* intelikey <shrugs>
<intelikey> sounds like non-ubuntu repos in your sources.list
* Ertain looks at the sources.list
<visik7> xyros: ok wrong wurl
<visik7> url
<intelikey> "but it wont hurt anyhing..."    and   "works for me"
<intelikey> !common sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rich__> I fresh installed dapper, what's the first step to get nvidia up and running? installing kernel restricted modules or getting the driver?
<visik7> the problem that I've is with http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/j47d52oo/m_8848125_110_ref.mov
<apokryphos> ubotu: faq | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<intelikey> !ati | rich__
<ubotu> rich__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ertain> Doesn't look like any repos are out of place.  It looks like the regular repos are in place.  If you're wondering I'm using Edgy.
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> someone alive?
<intelikey> Ertain well normally a "will break your system" message is from using non-ubuntu repos to install things that ubuntu doesn't support, then afterwards trying to install something in the ubuntu repos.    that's not always the case but very often is.
<coreymon77> does anyone know of a ds emulator for linux?
<intelikey> Ertain if you will try it with apt and pastebin the full output i
<intelikey> i'll have a look.
<intelikey> Ertain also paste your sources.list with it.
<Ertain> Can do.
* Ertain is doing the pasting.
<intelikey> coreymon77 apt-cache search emulator | less
<brett__> i added a menu item as a block and I would like to know if it is possible to hide the menus name. I just want the links without the title.
<brett__> oh shit
<brett__> sorry wrong channel
<jmichaelx> does anyone know what the best method is for using a broadcom wireless card in edgy? i am still using the firmware extracted using fwcutter that i used in dapper. it works reasonably well, but cuts out after a few hours.
<fones> it's possible to eject the cd when you are using kubuntu live right?
<kubuntero> fones: no
<kubuntero> hi Hobbsee
<intelikey> fones possable != easy
<fones> heh
<fones> oh so it is possible?
<Ertain> Here's the one for my Sources.list -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1005/
<fones> cuase i really need to burn this dvd of backed up stuff
<sleepy495> how will I know what version of drivers its installing
<intelikey> fones not easily.  and i'm not about to try to walk you through it.
<fones> that was the whole point of me getting cdrdao
<Linux_Galore> fones: always type "eject" in a terminal
<Hobbsee> hey kubuntero
<intelikey> !wifi jmichaelx
<sleepy495> if I want to install nvidia driver 97xx what do I do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi jmichaelx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !wifi | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fones> i will try that Linux_Galore
<fones> yeah, it didn't let me
<Linux_Galore> fones: sorry "you could always type "eject" in a terminal
<intelikey> !ati | sleepy495
<ubotu> sleepy495: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ertain> And here's the one for the apt-get error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1006/
<fones> ubuntu@dhcppc1:~$ eject
<fones> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<fones> ubuntu@dhcppc1:~$
<fones> damnit damnit damnit
<Linux_Galore> fones: yeah, it wont eject itself
<intelikey> Ertain looking
<fones> this is no good
<matthew__> soo linux can not write to a ntfs formatted partition? grr i can read music from it
<fones> i really can't afford to lose these files
<Linux_Galore> fones: no thats because "everything" isnt in ram, some of the apps are on the disk
<manchicken> Linux kernel should have ntfs compatibility...
<manchicken> (I totally thought there was a module for that)
<fones> i can't get kubuntu to copy my files to my ntfs external drives, i can't get it to burn a dvd, i am out of options it seems
<Linux_Galore> fones: always use a thumb drive
<fones> yeah i figured Linux_Galore
<manchicken> (though I never use crappy filesystems like that)
<fones> i don't have one unfortunately
<matthew__> fones you can uploade your file to a free host and get them later
<TheDebugger> fuse or ntfs-3g?
<fones> it's several gigs
<Linux_Galore> fones: setup a gmail acccount and email the files
<intelikey> Ertain try enabling universe
<fones> some of the files are far too big for that
<fones> i work in 3d animation
<intelikey> Ertain you have it in backports only.
<Ertain> Right-o then.
* Ertain enables universe.
<intelikey> !info libgl-dev
<ubotu> Package libgl-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> !info libgl1-mesa-dev
<ubotu> libgl1-mesa-dev: A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX development support files. In component main, is extra. Version 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Linux_Galore> fones: so you have an "external" usb hard disk thats ntfs ??
<fones> yeah
<fones> i have 2
<Linux_Galore> fones: they should work
<fones> i can't copy to them for some reason, or make any folders in them etc
<Linux_Galore> fones: boot up "then plug them in"
<intelikey> Ertain eeek   that's in main      do you have ati or nvidia drivers installed ?
<fones> i can see them just fine
<fones> i just can't do anything more than browse the contents
<Ertain> Why yes I do.
<Linux_Galore> fones: aaah so you want to back the files up
<fones> yeah
<fones> that's all i'm trying to do :)
<Linux_Galore> fones: if you have two units just copy the files from one to the other lol
<fones> what you mean?
<Linux_Galore> fones: you can plug in both units, you said you have two
<intelikey> that may be the conflict there Ertain    i think that's a known issue   but i don't use non-free  so you need to ask some one like fdoving   or jucato ....
<fones> yes i do
<fones> but they are both ntfs
<intelikey> Ertain ^
<fones> and for some reason, kubuntu doesn't like ntfs
<xenophile7x7> galore: i think hes saying that it wont let him write anything to the drives, so he cant copy one drive to the other
<fones> and i can't copy files over
<Linux_Galore> fones: aaah, create a vfat partition on one
<fones> but won't that format the drive?
<fones> i can't lose what i currently have on the drives
<Linux_Galore> fones: no only the data within that partition
<jmichaelx> i recently upgraded a laptop from dapper to edgy, and all went fairly well, with one exception... i cannot reset the power-off function for the display. if i try to change the setting (which is at 5 hours), i lose X and have to dpkg-reconfigure. would anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<fones> yeah
<fones> which means i'll lose all my files :(
<fones> which i can't afford to do
<Linux_Galore> fones: or go find a XP machine and copy all the data to one unit and make the other vfat
<fones> well i had xp
<fones> it died on me, thats how i got in this mess
<xenophile7x7> lol, vmware?
<Linux_Galore> fones: go to a PC caffe
<kubuntero> matthew__: You have a lot of unreasonable complaints :)
<xenophile7x7> kinda a pain in the ass, but it would suffice
<Linux_Galore> fones: or a library
<fones> you can't do that
<intelikey> Ertain if i recall you don't want "libgl1-mesa-dev" because it will mean uninstalling your vidio driver and you can't install  libqt3-mt-dev  without libgl1-mesa-dev   there may be a work around   but i'm not familar with it.
<fones> they won't allow external drives or cd's
<fones> i've actually had to try before
<fones> when my connection was dead
<Linux_Galore> fones: try a neighbour
<fones> haha
* fones cries!
<fones> my boss is going to kill me
<Linux_Galore> fones: or go get a $15 cdrom drive
<fones> i have a cd rom drive
<fones> and a dvd rom drive
<kubuntero> fones: What's    the problem?
<kubuntero> hi jordo23
<fones> but the cdrom drive, i think, is dead. i disconnected it a long time ago
<fones> kubuntero: just trying to backup several gigs of work files
<intelikey> Ertain also of note.   it is an non-ubuntu repo problem after all.  it's that other software getting in the way, namely the vidio driver.
<fones> and i am running into dead ends every single way i try
<kubuntero> ntfs-3g doesn't work?
<jordo23> kubuntero: Hey
<fones> i am surprised that linux doesn't read ntfs!
<Alter-Ego> amanda
<Linux_Galore> fones: Ive got about 4 cdrom burners in my junk pile lol
<fones> i have not tried that yet
<fones> i don't know how to do it
<jordo23> jordo23: Still working on my iriver ;)
<Alter-Ego> fones, let me introduce you to amanda
<jordo23> oops
<xenophile7x7> fones, try reinstallin xp on somethign like vmware
<kubuntero> fones: It does. Just doesn't write reliably
<jordo23> kubuntero: Still working on my iriver
<kubuntero> !ntfs | fones
<ubotu> fones: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fones> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<xenophile7x7> where are you located fones?
<fones> new york
<xenophile7x7> lol, the one state i dont have friends in
<xenophile7x7> so thats not help.
<fones> :)
<intelikey> fones linux does read ntfs.  it just doesn't write to it, out of the box
<fones> i am down to try the ntfs-3g thing, as long as it doesn't ruin anything. i cannot afford to lose any files
<rich__> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<fones> yeah
<fones> it does read it just fine
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: he's trying to copy the files he has no issues reading the stuff
<fones> writing to it though, i havent been able to do
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: he has one writer a kubuntu cd and two external hard disk units
<xenophile7x7> lol, if only there were LiveCD wiindows
<Linux_Galore> xenophile7x7: there is
<fones> there are actually
<fones> and i was going to download one
<xenophile7x7> eh?
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i was only answering one statement "<fones> i am surprised that linux doesn't read ntfs!"
<fones> but i couldn't get bittorrent to install, and now apparently i can't burn dvd's with live cd's :D
<fones> my luck is so great with computers
<xenophile7x7> but with a live cd, it should read the ntfs drives, and permit you to copy
<fones> intelikey: sorry about that
<Linux_Galore> fones:  apt-get ktorrent
<Linux_Galore> fones: sorry apt-get install ktorrent
<fones> xenophile7x7: i wish it did that
<fones> sure i'll try that, but i can't burn the cd :)
<fones> so it's kind of hopeless to download winpe (live cd)
<xenophile7x7> will a pc cafe or library let you at least burn a disc?
<Linux_Galore> fones: you only way out is to get another burner or a cdrom
<xenophile7x7> if you bring them a sealed one
<fones> it seems that way xenophile
<fones> i'm going to try and get my cd-rom drive to work
<fones> then i could run kubuntu on that and burn on my dvd drive right?
<Linux_Galore> fones: yep
<xenophile7x7> should be able to
<fones> ok that sounds like my best option
<xenophile7x7> are the files for work?
<fones> yeah
<fones> i work for mtv
<fones> they are due in the morning
<xenophile7x7> couldnt you just bring the usb drive to work?
<fones> but it's also other things i needed backed up
<fones> cuase xp died
<intelikey> or if you have the ram for it make a ramdisk and copy the system to ram then pivot_root and eject the cd  but that's not for the faint hearted and there are plenty of obsticals.
<xenophile7x7> there must be a box there taht you can use, at least for the moment, until you can find a better option for home
<fones> ya intelikey that sounds out of my league
<Linux_Galore> fones: find a local PC repair shop and buy a second hand dvdrom  they cost next to nothing
<fones> i would do that, but i can't right now
<fones> xp died just a few hours ago during the worst time possible heh
<xenophile7x7> lol, id send ya one, but mailin it would prolly cost more than just buyin one
<case__> kubuntu starts very slow
<case__> someone know why?
<fones> naw it's cool
<fones> but
<fones> one question
<xenophile7x7> haha, yeah, it has a tendency to do that
<fones> i've installed cdrdao and i know i'll forget how to do it again
<xenophile7x7> vistas worse. thats what finally drove me to change OS
<fones> when i restart and kubuntu live has to restart, will it be gone?
<Linux_Galore> fones: use k3b fir burning
<Linux_Galore> for
<intelikey> case__ network configs ?
<fones> yeah that's what i was going to use Linux_Galore
<case__> i think so, how can i repair that?
<Linux_Galore> fones: an idiot can use k3b , its drag and drop
<fones> yeah
<intelikey> fones yep.  it will
<fones> but it didn't come with cdrdao
<fones> intelikey: awesome
<Linux_Galore> fones: it also does auto detect for your media
<draik> Does anyone know of a way that I can remote in to my friend's computer over a network? I want to be able to remote into it when he needs me to show him something related to Kubuntu. We both run Kubuntu. I want to have control of his computer so that I can show him around from my computer
<fones> ok thanks for all the help guys, i appreciate it
<xenophile7x7> do you still have a windows cd?
<fones> yeah of course
<kubuntero> draik: try freenx
<intelikey> <fones> when i restart and kubuntu live has to restart, will it be gone?    <intelikey> fones yep.  it will    <fones> intelikey: awesome   ???
<xenophile7x7> well, you could use the win cd to boot to the command prompt, and try to just xcopy between the drives
<case__> i need a fix
<fones> oh shit
<draik> kubuntero: Can't find freenx
<fones> i missread
<draik> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<intelikey> i thought so.
<draik> !info freenx
<ubotu> Package freenx does not exist in any distro I know
<fones> oh man
<fones> oh well, i guess i'll be back to bug you guys more :)
<fones> i hope you don't mind
<soulrider> my kernel wont boot :P
<kubuntero> fones: tried the ntfs-3g?
<intelikey> we don't mind.
<xenophile7x7> lol, i dont mind. but my help is quite limited.
<fones> not yet kubuntero, i've heard it could damage things?
<fones> i can't lose any of my files at all at this point
<Minataku> soulrider: Describe in more detail, please
<intelikey> there is always that possability  but there are some good test results on it.
<soulrider> it wont mount my root fs
<soulrider> fones: i use ntfs3g
<xenophile7x7> put in your win cd, and run the repair option. it might fix it
<soulrider> never had a problem with it
<soulrider> but i dont use my ntfs partition much
<Minataku> soulrider: Are you passing the root= paramater to the kernel?
<draik> !VNC
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<soulrider> yes i am
<fones> yeah i think i'm better off tyring to get my cd-rom drive to work
<sleepy495> I opened envy package thats a debian, how do I run it?
<fones> xenophile7x7: that _never_ works
<Minataku> Perhaps a kernel upgrade is missing required modules in the initrd?
<xenophile7x7> lol, draik NOTHIGN about vnc is secure
<fones> i have no idea why they even have a repair option :)
<intelikey> soulrider did you make a initramfs.img  or did you forget to build in fs support and disk support ?
<xenophile7x7> fones: its worked for me before
<kubuntero> fones: I think that the risk of powering down is greater
<fones> really??
<Minataku> What intelikey said
<Minataku> lol
<xenophile7x7> yeah
<draik> xenophile7x7: What do you suggest? Seems that FreeNX is for dialup
<fones> kubuntero: why is that?
<xenophile7x7> draik: i dont know for linux.
<draik> xenophile7x7: Thank you
<fones> xenophile7x7: that's the first thing i tried, just because, but it didnt work then and it actually never has for me before
<xenophile7x7> draik: but theres is a built-in remot manager?
<draik> xenophile7x7: I tried that. It gave me my friend's router IP, couldn't remote
<intelikey> soulrider kernel has to have support for the disk then (if you use them) the partition then the fs   if any link in the chain is missing you don't mount
<xenophile7x7> fones: its worked for me before, but its limited. doesnt work often, but it wont hurt the data to try
<soulrider> intelikey: i used the kenrel config form the one that comes with ubuntu, and i removed some stuff, but didnt toucht he fs part
<fones> xenophile7x7: ya
<kubuntero> fones: ntfs-3g has a 99.9998% chance of success. Powering down has a 100% chaince of failure
<fones> xenophile7x7: didnt work though for me, i tried it a couple hours ago
<xenophile7x7> draik: he could just drop the router and direct connect when you need to access it?
<draik> Nope
<draik> xenophile7x7: Nope. He's got his 2 daughters on there and a printer
<fones> kubuntero: that doesn't sound too bad
<kubuntero> How do you end up with GIGs of stuff on a LIVE cd anyway?
<intelikey> soulrider ubuntu does not build in fs support nor disk support   it's in the initramfs.img    so did you make an initramfs.img ?
<fones> if you guys could help me get ntfs-3g working, i'm down to give it a shot
<soulrider> intelikey: i dont think i have
<fones> i'll take your word on that it's mostly reliable
<kubuntero> fones: if it doesn't work 100% of the time and preserve data it's beta in teh Unix world
<fones> kubuntero: sorry i think you missunderstood, the gigs of stuff is on my c: from windows
<xenophile7x7> draik: ok, not too sure then.  im new to linux, so im not too familair with alot of the apps. but i do alot of security work, and vnc isnt secure at all. unless you two manually opened it when he needed yoour help, and then shut it down after. i wouldnt just let it run all the time though
<intelikey> welcome to kernels 101  :)
<fones> i'm trying to back it up, using kubuntu to do so
<kubuntero> ah this is a rescue mission
<soulrider> lol intelikeyits late, i think ill tyr tomorrow
<fones> becuase i happened to download kubuntu live several months ago
<sleepy495> how do un-install a .deb?
<soulrider> but thatnks for allt he info today
<fones> ya it's a rescue mission
<soulrider> you REALLY helped me out
<kubuntero> how much RAM do you have?
<fones> me?
<xenophile7x7> fones: wait, i thought you were trying to copy from one external to the other?
<kubuntero> Yup
<soulrider> sleepy495: you can click on it and then remove, or youc an do sudo aptitude purge <name>
<fones> 1g
<intelikey> soulrider you can  mkinitramfs -o <the output file> <version>
<kubuntero> And you have 0 other computers?
<spitwise> sleepy495: or sudo apt-get remove packagename
<kubuntero> MTV sucks :)
<draik> xenophile7x7: I was doing VNC over SSH
<fones> xeno, i'm trying to copy from my c: drive, or whatever (/mnt/ntfs) to my external drive
<draik> xenophile7x7: Even though, I still understand
<fones> kubuntero: i know :)
<intelikey> then make grub load the initramfs.img with the kernel   as with other ubuntu kernels.
<fones> also, i'm at home, not work
<xenophile7x7> ahh, ok. makes more sense nwo
<draik> xenophile7x7: Thank you for trying to help me. I appreciate the help.
<fones> they are all mac at work
<fones> i am pc at home
<kubuntero> I'd tell you to grab a rescue Live CD with NTFS support and get to going
<xenophile7x7> draik: that could work. i just wouldnt run let it run constantly anyway. just start it when you need to. good luck though ^^
<fones> hmm
* fones confused
<draik> Anyone know of a channel for remote connections?
<fones> maybe i should just try to get my cdrom drive to work again, and then see if i can get cdrdao installed again with your help
<intelikey> draik ssh ?
<fones> if i can do that, i can burn to dvd and be fine
<fones> however if i could get ntfs-3g to work, that would be a lot easier
<intelikey> draik for help setting up ?
<xenophile7x7> that sounds like yoru best bet, if you can get the other drive to work
<xenophile7x7> if not, wal-mart is open 24/7
<draik> intelikey: For trying to connect. The instructions for VNC over SSH didn't work for me
<xenophile7x7> may be able to get a  drive there
<fones> no wal-marts here i'm afraid
<xenophile7x7> lol, walmart is EVERYWHERE
<xenophile7x7> :P
<intelikey> draik /join ##linux
<fones> not in nyc, i know it's weird
<xenophile7x7> gotta be one there somewhere
<fones> not that i've ever seen anyways
<xenophile7x7> hmmm...sounds like you need to call the Geek Squad
<fones> haha
<intelikey> draik there are usually some networking admins in there that will help
<xenophile7x7> your only about 20 mins then from connecticut. theres one right over the state line, dont recall the exit number though, i think exit 7
<fones> ok i'm going to try to get my cd-rom drive to work. thanks for the help! i'll probably be back soon
<xenophile7x7> i mean, thats still a good 1/2 hour drive, but its an emergency option, if you need
<xenophile7x7> alright, we'll be here
<fones> indeed, would be, but no one has a car here
<fones> i think only one of my friends here has ever driven before
<fones> they aren't needed here
<fones> but cool ya i'll be back :D
<intelikey> wal-mart  hehhe  i remember sam when he had 3 stores   he's been dead for years now but the business continues to grow.  it's gotten absolutely out of hand imo.
<xenophile7x7> well, it was a good family business when sam ran it
<xenophile7x7> now, its more like a cancer
<intelikey> yes it was.
<intelikey> and yes it is.
<xenophile7x7> ever since his nephew or whatever took it over
<intelikey> xenophile7x7 you'll have to try something else if you are trying to start a fight....
<Seiris> at the risk of sounding a little silly, I've started getting a sorry message, telling me it can't find the mime type application/octet-stream, usually when I try to run programs and boot the OS. I've changed reolv.conf and /network/interfaces and a couple of file associations, which of these would most likely produce the error?
<intelikey> i can't even disagree with you.
<xenophile7x7> eh?
<intelikey> :)
<xenophile7x7> lol, hardly tryin to start a fight
<esaym> Whats a good bare bones music player like foobar in windows? http://www.foobar2000.org/screenshots/index.html
<intelikey> Seiris file associations ?
<esaym> ?
<manchicken> esaym: noatun maybe?
<Seiris> changed the html associations from konqueror to firefox, and added mp3 to the list
<intelikey> esaym i don't know foobar  but try  sox
<intelikey> !sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.17.9-1 (edgy), package size 285 kB, installed size 656 kB
<esaym> ok keep them coming guys. I will look into all of them thanks
<Seiris> !mime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seiris> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seiris> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<esaym> no screenies? http://noatun.kde.org/screenshots/
<intelikey> Seiris i suppose that the networking changes could produce that "if" you have an ip listed that automatically starts a octet-stream dl    ?
<jordo23> how do I find a specific dir in my system? (fastest) I am looking for where Kubuntu installs easyh10...
<draik> intelikey: Nothing but kids on that channel :(
<intelikey> esaym if you didn't mean 'bare bones'  try vlc
<draik> jordo23: type     whereis easyh10
<intelikey> draik hmmm
<Seiris> well, it was only adding dns servers and changing ip for a different lan, so it could be dodgy dns lookup
<jordo23> draik: thanks
<draik> jordo23: No problem
<esaym> by bare bones i mean i just dont need fancy stuff
<Seiris> intel: thanks for the hand, sorted it out, I changed the html association back to konqueror, all gone. Thanks again :)
<Alter-Ego> what happens if you delete xorg.conf ?
<Ertain> To install libqt3-mt-dev I thought of uninstalling the nVidia pack, because I have been told my video driver was the problem.  Though to remove the nVidia pack nvidia-kernel-common I would also have to uninstall the linux-386 pack.  My, is this confusing.
<intelikey> hmmm roilities on natural gas is almost 2 cents per cubic foot      wonder what gas sells for now ?
<intelikey> anyone buy natural gas ?
<Juno> I buy it monthly.  =D
<intelikey> any idea on the price rate ?
<Juno> nope
<intelikey> k
* kubuntero considers making his own natuarl gas. hee hee hee
<Ertain> intelikey: You said something about my video drivers being the culprit.  What do you mean, exactly?
<intelikey> that was total roilities land owner generally doesn't get but about 1/8  and that is per section   so if a land owner doesn't own that whole section of land then he has to split that .25 cents with his neibours.
<intelikey> Ertain a dependancy issue caused by the installed software that's the vidio driver package.    if you install the other you have to remove the driver...   and then if you reinstall the driver you have to remove the other.
<kubuntero> hi nikkiana_lappy
<intelikey> Ertain as i said i've never experanced that but i have seen others talking about it here.
<Ertain> So even if I remove the nvidia-glx pack I won't be able to install the libqt3-mt-dev pack?
<intelikey> Ertain not so.   you will be able to.    unless i have missed something
<JonTec__> can I not connect to a ad-hoc wireless network with linux?
<spitwise> sure you can
<intelikey> !wifi | JonTec__
<ubotu> JonTec__: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JonTec__> intellikey, gracias, I will look
<Ertain> I did remove the nvidia-glx pack, but I can't install the libqt3-mt-dev pack.
<intelikey> was nvidia-glx all you installed ?    not compiz or something ?
<intelikey> Ertain check in adept and see if it says what it conflicts with ?
<intelikey> i'm sure it's something to do with Xorg
<Ertain> What, libqt3-mt-dev?
<intelikey> yes
<JonTec__> intellikey: is zeroconf what I have to use to connect to the ad-hoc?
* Ertain looks at the conflicts.
<intelikey> !libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<sleepy495> how do I get keys for repositories?
<sleepy495> it gives me http with a.gpg file
<intelikey> Ertain err actually no  it was the mesa package in the error message.
<Ertain> So I should look at the libgl1-mesa pack?
<intelikey> yes
<sleepy495> what does it mean when it says "Get public key" for repository?
<intelikey> Ertain install that and you can install libqt3-mt-dev      errr should be able to
<intelikey> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Ertain> Actually, I have libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri installed.  If I tried to remove libgl1-mesa-glx it would also remove most of my other packs.
<intelikey> Ertain that's it.     try installing libglu1-mesa-dev
<Ertain> Right-o then.
* Ertain tries to install libglu1-mesa-dev.
<Ertain> Nope, that would break my install too.
<intelikey> yep.    like i said you need jucato or fdoving or somebody that has actually been there.  i don't do non-free and/or non-distro repos.   so i can't tell you exactly what you can/should/might try.
<sleepy495> can I run beryl without AIGLX or XGL?
<sleepy495> someone told me today I could
<JonTec__> !mobilemesh
<ubotu> mobilemesh: Mobile adhoc networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-6.1 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 836 kB
<intelikey> Ertain if it were me.  'being a console user anyway and not afraid of the dark' i would ## sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-glx && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop libqt3-mt-dev
<kubuntero> sleepy495: You can. Why would you want to?
<Ertain> Actually, I've already got kubuntu-desktop installed.
<kubuntero> sleepy495: You can get a car without an engine as well
<intelikey> if you remove libgl1-mesa-glx you wont have Ertain
<sleepy495> I have a GeForce 5900, they said I didn't need it
<kubuntero> sleepy495: They being..?
<draik> intelikey: :( No luck finding help with remote connections to my friend's computer
<intelikey> and if you try what i mentioned you may have to reconfigure xorg
<sleepy495> someone in here, I don't remember
<sleepy495> is aiglx ok to install?
<kubuntero> sleepy495: Yes but you may want to ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<intelikey> draik  ;'|
<intelikey> Ertain was it beryl you installed ?     i'm still trying to get to the bottom of why this conflict exists....
<Ertain> I do have Beryl installed.
<intelikey> ok i was wrong then it's not the vidio driver but the vidio extentions.     (xgl)
<draik> Thank you intelikey for your help. I'm outta here...
<Ertain> Okay, I'll try removing that.
* Ertain removes Beryl.
<intelikey> Ertain no that wont do it.
<Ertain> Figures. :(
<intelikey> it's what was needed for beryl    'xgl'
<Ertain> So you think it's a conflict with Xgl?
<BluesKaj> beryl is useless eye candy for anyone using ATI cards ...it shuts off a whole range of programs that require direct rendering
<intelikey> and   xgl is not compatable with libqt3-mt-dev  because it depends on libgl1-mesa-glx     the two are mutually exclusive.  one or the other. not both.
<Jucato> that would explain it...
<intelikey> Jucato where you been hiding.  you could have answered that an hour ago.
<Jucato> intelikey: he PM'ed me... I didn't know the answer
<Jucato> (that and I have no X to work productively)
<Ertain> Here, I'll try removing Xgl.
<intelikey> Jucato you did install beryl one time,  no ?     i thought i remembered you talking to someone else about this very issue.
* Ertain tries removing Xgl.
<Jucato> I didn't install xserver-xgl
<intelikey> mmmm may have been that guy with a name much like yours,  he's in #ubuntu all the time but only in here seldomly....    it's been too long.   but i do remember someone talking about that very dependancy problem and the descussion  lead to the point that adding software that wasn't from the supported repos had caused the problem.
<intelikey> if it had been my problem i would no doubt paid more attention.
<Jucato> definitely not me. I have only gone into #ubuntu once or twice and not for more than 30 seconds each :)
<intelikey> well the discussion was in here tho.
<intelikey> but i believe you.  it wasn't you.
<jordo23> jucato: how do I get a script to run visually in konsole so I can see it execute if I click on the shortcut?
<intelikey> but believe me,  i thought it was you...  until you corrected me  :)
<Jucato> intelikey: you're obviously hallucinating :P
<Ertain> Rats.  I removed xserver-xgl but I still can't install libqt-3-mt-dev.
<Jucato> libqt3-mt-dev...
<verbose> what file tells bash which files can be arguments to a command. for example, when you type `mplayer <tab>` what tells bash that blah.avi should follow mplayer and not asdf.txt
<intelikey> jordo23 add set -x     about the second line.
<Jucato> jordo23: sorry, I don't know... :(
<jordo23> intelikey:  I have the script on my desktop and want to see it esecute in konsole....right..
<jordo23> execute
<kubuntero> jordo23: I think you   can right clcik and set it to run in terminal
<kubuntero>  A terminal should open then
<Ertain> Btw, I have libqt4-core installed.
<jordo23> kubuntero: dont see the option... :(
<intelikey> jordo23 yes.  if you are debugging it   add set -x     then run it.    or if you just want to know how to exec it   ./filename.sh
<Jucato> Ertain: libqt4 shouldn't be a problem
<jordo23> intelikey:  with the word "add" or just set -x
<intelikey> just set -x
<intelikey> #set -x # used only for debuging.
<intelikey> uncommented it is very verbose
<intelikey> set -x # used only for debuging.   <<<< like that.
<jordo23> intelikey  I added set -x at the second line and nothing...
<intelikey> did you run it ?
<intelikey> have to execute it
<jordo23> I clicked on it....and it didn't open in Konsole
<kubuntero> Kwallet doesnt serve a purpose?
<Ertain> Btw, if I removed nvidia-kernel-common, it would also remove the linux-386 pack.
<intelikey> ok    i understand your issue now.   comment out the set -x    that's not what you are asking.
<intelikey> right click it and set the properites to executable
<jordo23> intelikey: did that
<intelikey> right click it and open with    type in konsole
<Ertain> With a script, in the konsole I usually do "./script" to execute it.
<intelikey> Ertain yes assuming it's executable.     sh script.sh    if it's not.
<intelikey> or even#  sh /full/path/to/script.sh
<intelikey> what i want to know is how to vet a veriable from a script to the console that called it
<jordo23> intelikey: Only worked once....I need to run this script often, and always want to see it execute in Konsole...
<intelikey> s/vet/get/
<intelikey> git
<intelikey> gat  got     goat
<intelikey> gut the darned thing.
<kubuntero> sonnet?
<sleepy495> How do I upgrade kernel module after graphic install?
<Ertain> If I tried to remove libgl1-mesa-glx it would remove most of my programs.
<kubuntero> Ok honestly whats the point of Kwallet?
<intelikey> jordo23 so you could describe exactly what you are trying to do    TO BEGIN WITH   and then someone could sujest a course of action to get you there.
<jordo23> intelikey: sorry :)
<intelikey> Ertain we covered that ground already.
<jordo23> intelikey: I need this script to update a portable device.....I need to see when it finishes so I know when to disconnect it....meaning I made a script and I want to click it and have it execute in konsole with the window open....
<intelikey> lets not run circles
<intelikey> jordo23 may i see the script ?    pastebin
<intelikey> !pastebin | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jordo23> intelikey: I know about pastebin :)
<jordo23> intelikey  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/855633
<intelikey> and would you also check that the command#  xmessage working             works for you please...
<jordo23> for me?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> just alt+f2 and type in     xmessage working
<jordo23> works
<intelikey> k
<kubuntero> how do I save a Windows document with Kate?
<jordo23> brought up a little box
<robert____> how can i determine what my wireless card i have?
<jordo23> intelikey: The line of code updates a portable music device when connected...
<intelikey> ok would that be acceptable for your needs?     if so add to the end of line #4 in your script exactly this without the single quotes   ' && xmessage "<any successful message here>" || xmessage "<some error message here>" '           and test your script by clicking it.
<intelikey> inturpret all within  <>   custom message
<jordo23> intelikey:  Wouldn't be acceptable because I need to see the output that the line generates...
<intelikey> jordo23 is it one line ?
<jordo23> intelikey:  Really I just want to click on it....execute the script in Konsole, and keep the window open until I exit from it...
<jordo23> intelikey: No...several lines of output...
<intelikey> jordo23 how about this then  make line four read exactly like this.   xmessage "`easyh10 -Un -on /media/usbdisk`"
<intelikey> test that  ^
<jordo23> okay
<intelikey> note those ` are not ' be sure you use `
<intelikey> ``~`~`~`~
<sleepy495> I'm stuck on this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1013/
<intelikey> not '"'""'"   :)
<sleepy495> keeps saying can't find package for that
<sleepy495> following instructions on Beryl on Ubuntu Dapper with AIGLX
<lovloss> I know thiss is off topic, but how do i go about finding out what kind of processor limits my motherboard has? Like, if i want to upgrade the processor, how much can it handle?
<jordo23> intelikey: got it....but it didn't show the output in a Konsole window...
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: then it cant find it on the repo, if its not there it means you have the wrong one
<sleepy495> what do I do?
<intelikey> sleepy495 konsole command#  [ "2.6.15-27-386" = "`uname -r`" ]  && echo "not it" || echo "there's your problem"
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: setup the correct repository
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: if its not there it obviously cant install it, that just means 1 of two things, setup the correct repository use install the correct package thats "is" on the repository
<intelikey> !linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<Linux_Galore> or use*
<intelikey> !find linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> Package/file linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386 does not exist in edgy
<intelikey> !find linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386 dapper
<ubotu> Package/file linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386 does not exist in dapper
<Linux_Galore> 15 is dapper not edgy duh!
<Ertain> How does one downgrade packs?
<Linux_Galore> 2.6.17 is edgy
<Linux_Galore> 2.6.15 is dapper
<intelikey> Ertain install the specific version
<intelikey> Linux_Galore yes.  and ?
<intelikey> package is not in the repos anyway.
<Linux_Galore> well if you have edgy forget 2.6.15
<akn> Greetings, Need help with display resolution/
<sleepy495> I have dapper
<intelikey> i don't have edgy and sleepy495 didn't mention what he's using.
<intelikey> now he did.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> but the package is not in dapper repos anyway.
<intelikey> !find linux-dri-modules dapper
<ubotu> Package/file linux-dri-modules does not exist in dapper
<intelikey> !find linux-dri dapper
<ubotu> Package/file linux-dri does not exist in dapper
<sleepy495> so I can't use aiglx?
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: not unless you on edgy
<Linux_Galore> your*
<vulcanius> arg, i hate hosting companies that strip down the version of ubuntu they install and remove the apt sources.list
<intelikey> not installing it from the ubuntu repos you can't
<sleepy495> any good how to's for kubuntu xgl?
<intelikey> !find linux-dri
<ubotu> Package/file linux-dri does not exist in edgy
<intelikey> notice ^
<intelikey> !find linux-dri*
<ubotu> Package/file linux-dri* does not exist in edgy
<BluesKaj> nite folks
<intelikey> not sure the bot takes wild cards tho
<intelikey> BluesKaj
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: sorry thats eddy this is the dapper one -> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<Linux_Galore> edgy*
<sleepy495> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dappe
<sleepy495>                r_with_AIGLX
<sleepy495> where it says "instgall aiglx I can't get past that step, thats where the error starts
<sleepy495> should I use xgl?
<hawk_> hello
<hawk_> i was woundering if there is any good game
<hawk_> well nevermind then
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: the package is on the repo so your doing it wrong
<kubuntero> hawk_: Thats not really a question
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: list of packages available -> http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/dapper/main/
<kubuntero> /me grrs
<intelikey> Linux_Galore where ?   oh  beryl-project.org
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yep
<hawk_> what is the best program for playing dvds
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: they have the dapper stuff
<intelikey> a non-ubuntu repo
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: who cares
<intelikey> i do
<LameBMX> hola peoples
<hawk_> what is the best program for playing dvds
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: well tell them to mirror the stuff then
<intelikey> cause he'll be back with the same problem that ertain has about not being able to install things
<intelikey> things that are in the ubuntu repos
<sleepy495> what repository should I add so it works
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: also thats an Ubuntu domain
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: repo
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: pretty official to me
<hawk_> what is the best program for playing dvds
<intelikey> Linux_Galore so if M$ adds a ubuntu.microsoft.com  then it's a ubuntu repo ?
<intelikey> no.
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org dapper main
<hawk_> hmmmm....
<LeeJunFan> hawk_: enuff spamming, there are plenty to take your pick from...
<hawk_> well can you tell me one
<LeeJunFan> hawk_: vlc, kaffeine, xine, etc...
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: you as about usefull as a imperial spanner on a moon mission
<hawk_> kaffein dos not work
<LeeJunFan> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<hawk_> tthax
<intelikey> sleepy495 do what Linux_Galore said   but be advised that it make make it impossable to install things that are in the ubuntu repos later on....
<intelikey> make make      might make.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: you can have multiple repo's
<LameBMX> okay folks .. what are some common services to kill ... im fresh to kubuntu from ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: if it complain later just remove it
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore: the problem he's trying to explain is that some repos have things that conflict with REAL ubuntu packages.
<Linux_Galore> LeeJunFan: no he gets "I cant find it"
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore: and may replace official packages, so you may find yourself removing a lot more than just the one package you want from that repos.
<Linux_Galore> LeeJunFan: because "its not there"
<intelikey> Linux_Galore that won't fix it.   you'll have to uninstall the offending packages and to do that you'll have to uninstall xorg    to some that's a reinstall of the os
<rodrigo> hola
<intelikey> because some of these M$ converts simply panic if the mouse doesn't work.
<rodrigo> alguien k hable espaol
<intelikey> LeeJunFan glad you understand that.
<Linux_Galore> to be honest I dont thing beryl should be mentioned untill the dam things is stable anyway
<Linux_Galore> think*
<velle> is it possible to search for programs in aptitude without entering the TUI?
<Ash-Fox> Something, really weird is happening with Firefox -- I can't resolve any websites with it. I can resolve everything just fine with dig, host. Other browsers like Konqueror, links, lynx are able to resolve sites just fine. Firefox can open URLs that contain IP addresses. Anybody happen to have any ideas?
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i agree.
<LameBMX> Linux_Galore, it is stable if you play with it some lol
<intelikey> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LameBMX> Linux_Galore, i wont say its stable out of the box .. but its still young
<Linux_Galore> LameBMX: I have its a million miles from stable
<LeeJunFan> it's pretty stable.
<LeeJunFan> I've been running it for months, but then I don't repos it - I compile from svn
<LameBMX> Linux_Galore, its about as close to rock solid for me as one could expect ...
<LameBMX> svn here also
<Linux_Galore> LameBMX: no were near it, Im still handing is bug reports
<Linux_Galore> in*
<oggy_> whats teh best torrent client for ubuntu
<oggy_> ?
<sleepy495> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<LameBMX> and mind you it has weird little things here and there  ... but why not mention beryl?
<LeeJunFan> oggy_: ktorrent
<LameBMX> the more people that use it .. the more bugs dealt with now is what will make it more stable across the wide range of systems in the near future
<OolaB> I'm trying to decide whether to upgrade to Edgy or not, since I hear it can break stuff.
<LeeJunFan> LameBMX: the point was not to mention it to people who aren't comfortable with linux.
<Linux_Galore> LameBMX: well either beryl is part of the install or it's not, right now its "not" so Im against telling anyone ot use it, especially a newbie
<LameBMX> ahhh ... well one guy in beryl chan put it really good ... beryl is a big draw for nix these days ...
<LeeJunFan> we really don't need bug reports from people who dont understand the difference between an xgl, beryl or kde bug.
<LameBMX> Linux_Galore, i feel your pain there
<OolaB> Should I try upgrading?
<LeeJunFan> It is a big draw, but the people who want to install it need hand holding just to get GL working mostly.
<Linux_Galore> OolaB: do a fresh install, I have yet to get a dapper-edgy install that works without a pile of errors
<OolaB> k
<dthacker> LeeJunFan:  I triage. amen!
<LeeJunFan> OolaB: well, if you want it bad enough to do a fresh install upgrading might be worth a try, but if it doesn't work, fall back to a fresh install.
<Linux_Galore> OolaB: it can be done, just If you not familiar with hacking out errors then I wouldnt advise it
<vulcanius> anyone know of web based music streaming software?
<Linux_Galore> vulcanius: server or client
<LeeJunFan> OolaB: it may get some dependancy stuff muxed up, you may need to do some manual installing or removing, apt-get -f install's etc.
<vulcanius> i mean what i can install on my server to be able to access my collection remotely
<LameBMX> LeeJunFan, again i feel the pain ...but beryl brought me to it lol ... well i had played with it a few times before ...had a round with gentoo ... then setup a vector AAO server .. and after about a year of not having a linux desktop .. beryl brought me back
<OolaB> What kind of errors should I expect?
<intelikey> and after they need hand holding and nose wiping to install it,  then they come in here with a broken package error message the they have no idea why and can't give enough information to help us find the cause and get pissed and say things like "if this is all there is to linux, who needs it"   or  "linux is not ready for prime time"    so if that's your desire linux_galore in moving people to beryl.....
<LameBMX> but anyways .. there is always #beryl for that sort of discussion ... im here to learn about some kubuntu action lol
<vulcanius> Linux_Galore: i'm looking for something server side
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I see my earlier comments, I think the ubuntu team have to decide if they want berly there or not of just deny it exists
<Linux_Galore> or*
<OolaB> brb
<intelikey> Linux_Galore but they made their choice.   beryl is not in ubuntu repos.
<LeeJunFan> LameBMX: yeah, but you knew linux well enough to use svn and install the build deps, compile, etc... Most of what we get in here is someone who doesn't know 1) how to login as root, 2) how to install GLX, 3) how to setup sources.list
<LeeJunFan> beryl is stable, but not quite suited to be default yet.
<LameBMX> actually i didnt .. well i knew how to compile from installin gentoo ...
<intelikey> the ubuntu team will add beryl at some point.
<LeeJunFan> For instance, right now from svn emerald theme manager doesn't change themes w/o restarting emerald.
<LameBMX> LeeJunFan, i would def agree with that statement ..
<LameBMX> yea i noticed that one lol .. not bad cuz beryl is susposed to be broke due to gtk or something lol
<LameBMX> well how do you login as root?
<LameBMX> without adding a root account lol
<LeeJunFan> yeah, this weekend is beryl bug fixing weekend, so it should be getting some attention.
<LeeJunFan> sudo -i
<xenophile7x7> anyone seen fones come back on?
<LameBMX> thats not root .. sudo lol
<LameBMX> sorry i had to say it
<LeeJunFan> well it'll give a root shell.
<LameBMX> man ... and i thought it beroot (yea so ive played with a lil bash scripting) .. but then again im lazy
<intelikey> LameBMX not root ?
<bg__> my battery indicator disappeared as soon as I installed ati drivers. I know it is probably not connected. How do I start it up again?
<intelikey> LameBMX if sudo -i    isn't root then  su -    isn't root either.
<LameBMX> gotta love the land of makebelieve in computers .. last i checked there is no root account for buntu ... but you can sudo root ...
<intelikey> they are the same thing.
* Ash-Fox rubs his head, "Okay... I cannot get the ubuntu version of firefox to resolve any sites, the 'vanilla' binary from mozilla.org can't resolve sites... Konqueror can resolve sites, lynx can resolve sites, Firefox on another linux installation can resolve sites, dig can resolve hosts just fine, host can resolve hosts just fine >
<intelikey> there is a root account on all linux systems.
<LameBMX> though im not 100% clear on that concept
<hawk_> thank you all for your help i got my dvds working
<LeeJunFan> LameBMX: there is a root account, it's just that the password is disabled, so login won't work as root.
<LameBMX> ahhhh
<Ash-Fox> Using a clean firefox profile doesn't help, I don't see any errors in the console when I run firefox from there. Anybody have any ideas on what todo?
<LameBMX> so its there but just can not be logged on ... k makes sense too
<intelikey> LameBMX less /etc/passwd
<LeeJunFan> LameBMX: consider that most attacks against a unix system will try to gain root, if root logins are disabled they aren't going to get anywhere.
<LameBMX> yea i uderstand why root was disabled ...
<LameBMX> just wasnt clear on how they disabled it
<Ash-Fox> LameBMX, they removed the password :P
<oggy_> eye of gnome rox
<intelikey> LeeJunFan but if they hang out in here they just attack the user account and if they crack "root jr."'s password   they own the box.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: true. Now that ubuntu is as popular as it is, it's no secret. Security by obscurity only makes it slightly more difficult, for a while :)
<intelikey> like junfan for yours...
<dthacker> how can I sudo to root and stay root if I have several rootly tasks?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, but I have a 12char mixed password with no dictionary words :)
<LameBMX> yea buddy of mine noticed he always used a bash script called beroot .. which did that pass automatically
<LeeJunFan> dthacker: sudo -i
<dthacker> LeeJunFan: tnx
<intelikey> dthacker sudo -i        or sudo su -         same thing.
<LameBMX> lol ... yea get used to sudo -i ... its a lot less typing in the end
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I was also thinking that someone could write a script to alias sudo to a sudo wrapper which would steal the root pass. Actually making ubuntu less secure in a way.
<sleepy495> whats the command to check the version of my kernel?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: so if you get the user to run some script creating the alias as a non priv user, subsequent sudo's woudl give the password up.
* dthacker gets grumpy about sudo sometimes, since he's had root one place or another for over 15 years
<intelikey> LeeJunFan but i wonder how many think "well this is just my user account"   and have a password like if yours was  junfan   name and passwd are the same...
<Linux_Galore> verbose: you can setup icecast or shoutcast
<LameBMX> sleepy495, uname -r
<dthacker> sleepy495: uname -are
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I'm sure many do.
<xenophile7x7> leejun: kinda a phishing attempt? like a false webpage that takes yoru pass, then transferws you to the real webpage with a 'pass incorrect' message?
<dthacker> -are
<dthacker> drat
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: we can only hope they haven't installed telnet or sshd
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> and vnc server
<LameBMX> uname: invalid option -- e
<LeeJunFan> xenophile7x7: no, it'd have to be something that was run locally by the unprivileged user.
<intelikey> set kdm to allow remote login    and so forth
<sleepy495> I guess I'm stuck if they don't have the right module
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: another good thing is that most people are behind routers, I suspect, so they aren't exposed.
<LameBMX> for what sleepy495
<intelikey> LeeJunFan some i'm sure.
<xenophile7x7> well, obviously, but its the same concept. it'd be like a false CLI prompt. any input would be recorded and a pass workd error would be displayed, and youd be tranfered to the real prompt.
<sleepy495> beryl, neeeded module 2.6.15-27 but they dont have it
<LameBMX> roflmao
<sleepy495> what
<LameBMX> sorry we just had a lil discussion about beryl like 5 minutes ago
<LeeJunFan> xenophile7x7: yeah, that as well. My thought was a simple bash script which would make a bash alias for sudo, when someone runs sudo it'll be intercepted by the wrapper script, which gains the password, then continues to run the sudo command as normal, not giving up the fact that anything is wrong at all.
<xenophile7x7> could be implemented by replacing the CLI shortcut. user opens the infected cli, runs a command like sudo apt-get whatever, infected cli takes the pass, returns an error, and returns a  real prompt.
<sleepy495> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<LameBMX> LeeJunFan, dont need an erro
<xenophile7x7> hmmm...that'd be even better. be a hard script to write though
<LeeJunFan> xenophile7x7: the point being that the same stupidity that gets windows infected by having a user click an e-mail attachment could be exploited on ubuntu and yeild the password the first time they run sudo.
<xenophile7x7> lol, of course
<LameBMX> sleepy495, id advice to stick to like 0.1.4 or whatever the last stable version was
<xenophile7x7> layer 8 has the weakest security
<LeeJunFan> xenophile7x7: heh, yeah.
<LameBMX> yea anything would be fairly well open to that ..the hard part is gettin the theft app there without having elevated privledges
<kubuntero> velle: aptitude search package
<LameBMX> or as i feel things are ... are balancing act between keeping noobs out and maintaining ease of opertion
<LeeJunFan> xenophile7x7: sudo -S causes the password to be read from the stdin instead of the terminal, so echo "password" | sudo $1 should do it.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan like adding ./.bin/  to the users path and puting sudo in there with /usr/bin/sudo "$@" \n echo "$*" >> ~/.bin/.something           in it.
<LeeJunFan> err, sudo -S $1
<xenophile7x7> hmm...didnt know that
<intelikey> come back in a while and do cat ~/.bin/.something
<LeeJunFan> xenophile7x7: yeah, that makes it a lot easier to script in bash. :(
<Ash-Fox> Heh, well looking under straces, I discovered Firefox kept trying to connect to something called 'nscd' for lookups for some reason. So I installed that daemon and suddenly firefox and resolve everything like every other application.
<lovloss> is a socket A chip the same as a socket AM2?
<LameBMX> lovloss, no
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: right, or have it quietly call a webpage to post or GET a form which submits the data you want.
<velle> kubuntero: thanks, if i try using a regular exp, e.g. 'aptitude search *lime*' i get an error, isnt this regexp valid?
<lovloss> So in other words, tigerdirect carries no cpu at *all* that will fit my socket a -.-
<LameBMX> lovloss, that old of a computer .. yea .. cricky they barely carry 478 p4's
<xenophile7x7> someone with more scripting experience than me should try it out lol
<lovloss> LameBMX: Its not old, its just a cheap mobo. Boots from usb and everything
<xenophile7x7> just a local script to see it you can get it to echo to the screen in clear text
<intelikey> LeeJunFan if i was doing that i'd have it have it send the info by email and rm the copy and also rm it's self as soon as it exits.
<LameBMX> and a socket a?
<lovloss> LameBMX: yep. only cost me 60$
<LameBMX> lovloss, how many pins on it
<xenophile7x7> it it'll write to the screen, should be easy output it anywhere else
<lovloss> LameBMX:  pins...?
<LameBMX> thats .. what amd .. barton time
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, but keeping it on there means you get an update on the IP addy every time they connect. :)
<kubuntero> velle: no
<LeeJunFan> err every time they use sudo I mean.
<kubuntero> just use it without the stars it'll find it
<lovloss> LameBMX: well it is defiantely socket A, says so on the board
<LameBMX> one sec lovloss
<xenophile7x7> youd only need it once. lest they were on something like dial-up
<velle> kubuntero: thanks
<lovloss> Its a Winfast 748k7aa
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yeah  but if you act as soon as it mails you then you can drop in and own the box  then you can do anything you want.
<lovloss> Foxconn
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: true. Could easily have it install a rootkit as it's payload too.
<xenophile7x7> leejun, jsut use sub7 lol. its the uber 1337'est
<LeeJunFan> I've already got on here I've tried, but haven't played with much.
<intelikey> there is a chance that even with all your percautions you can be caught doing things as a user,  sudo can leave a trail.
<LameBMX> lovloss, barton was a specific athlon xp chip
<kubuntero> LeeJunFan: Big difference is that they have to do work now
<lovloss> LameBMX: So what does thta mean
<LeeJunFan> here you go.
<LeeJunFan> junfan@jkd:~/.sudo$ ./virusudo whoami
<LeeJunFan> Password:
<LeeJunFan> root
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yes   "own" the box.   but at any rate.  i've been offtopic for an hour now.... i think that's enough.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: :)
<LeeJunFan> in the above I called my sudo wrapper, entered the password, and it showed my whoami as root, the password was saved in a file called .virusudo
<LameBMX> lovloss, yea too old of a cpu .. not even on newegg .. try ebay ... look for barton :) its oc will make you happy
<lovloss> i dont want to spend tons more than i have to. I have 150$ gift card for tigerdirect,and i can add money on top of that. but i really want to speed this machine up
<lovloss> LameBMX: or i could get a new motherboard... but these days my memory might not even work right
<LameBMX> lovloss, what you got in it now ... specifically ram and cpu
<intelikey> yep.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan now on this box  that wont work.
<LameBMX> lovloss, its been my experience that spending the money on a good mobo is better than buying a faster cpu lol
<lovloss> LameBMX: The cpu is a 1.5 ghz athlon sempron, with a 64k cache :P   The ram is 1 gig of ddr
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: how?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i'm mounted    nosuid    so sudo and su are worthless to anyone but root.    and the root account is still locked.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: so you have to reboot to get root?
<intelikey> one would have to commit insurection on a root console to get root access.    init opens a root console.
<LameBMX> intelikey, isnt that a pain in the but though? or did you give ur self axx to mount?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: ah, nice.
<intelikey> and i have know for a long time that if you let me ahold of the keyboard the box is mine   so local security is not an issue
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, when it comes to physical security of my laptop that's where my .45 comes in :)
<LameBMX> nice
<intelikey> LameBMX being a console user anyway and having one console dedicated to root it's normal for me.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yep
<lovloss> LameBMX: not sure exactly what type of ddr tho...  i know that the board handles  226 333 and 400
<intelikey> 12ag here.
<LameBMX> i feel ya intelikey ... even with xp and vista .. is was still stuck at the cli
<LameBMX> and nix it makes things even easier ... cept for dir / ls .. ip vs if config
<LeeJunFan> It's funny how people get so hooked on the GUI, whenever I have to use windows I find myself griping about the lack of a usable CLI.
<intelikey> :)
<LameBMX> but its all good .. play with xp then *nix and go hitup a real router ... and you head is spinning
<intelikey> yep
<LameBMX> LeeJunFan, the cli is very usable .. just everyone hides info about it .. walk people htough a gui
<lovloss> anything i can type into the console to find out what kind of memory i have exactly?
<lovloss> since you guys like consoles ^_^
<intelikey> less /proc/meminfo
<LeeJunFan> LameBMX: yeah, but the common network commands are neutered, traceroute, ping, etc.. no host command, no pingflooding to test for loss under load.
<intelikey> lovloss less /proc/meminfo
<LeeJunFan> of course I don't think I'd want windows to have a pingflood ability by default, bad enough all the spam coming from those botnets.
<lovloss> I mean like what kind of ram it is...
<intelikey> if that don't have the info you want try   lshw | less
<lovloss> theres nowhere that will tell me whether its DDR this or DDR that...?
<LameBMX> yea well that stuff is more settin an option for what nix has defaults ..
<intelikey>   lshw | less
<intelikey> close as i can think of .
<LeeJunFan> wow, my CPU is 800MHz in size, is that BIG? :)
<LameBMX> lovloss, if you havent built a system then dont play with building one .. or prepare yourself for a lot of learning and research
<intelikey> lol
<n0ne> hi2all
<n0ne> can anyone help me with installing GCC?
<intelikey> i guess that depends on how big a mhz really is   lol
<LeeJunFan> !build-essential | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sleepy495> any command to tell if I have 3d rendering
<lovloss> LameBMX: :( I need to have a faster processor though
<intelikey> n0ne you need to issue# sudo apt-get install buid-essential
<LeeJunFan> sleepy495: glxinfo | grep "direct render"
<LameBMX> 1/800MHz * (electrical travel speed ... Vdp or approx 70%-80% of the speed of light)
<LameBMX> thats how big his hertz is lol
<LameBMX> though tough luck finding the Vdp spec for cpu traces
<kubuntero> nightall
<LameBMX> direct rendering: No .... :\ ... kinda makes me
<LameBMX> miss aiglx
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i have on box that does not have "login" installed.   they are all "nosuid" and i figured if i had init open one root console  why not have it open a user console too and do away with logins all togather   all accounts on that box are locked and there is not getty    hehhe and it does run kde btw.
<intelikey> on box/one box
<dustin|sleep> lovloss, it's really not _that_ hard though, if you're willing to do a bit of reading first.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: hehe, so long as you don't need remote.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan heh yeah it's remote out only.  :)
<n0ne> omg i can't understand how2install gcc...
<aakarsh> i just tried kontact with my imap account and it choked
<aakarsh> apparently 3000 messages is too much for it
<intelikey> n0ne you need to issue# sudo apt-get install buid-essential
<n0ne> and so?
<n0ne> i wrote it
<LeeJunFan> aakarsh: yeah, it can take a long time to proc that many messages. I hate when I forget to empty my trash until 10k messages.
<intelikey> n0ne it's that simple.                                                                                                             sudo apt-get install buid-essential
<n0ne> i wrote it
<LameBMX> the physical building of a computer is easy ... gettin parts setup will work takes a little bit of research ... setting up a computer whoes parts compliment each other is a lot more difficult
<intelikey> in a konsole
<n0ne> yea
<intelikey> and it said ?
<intelikey> don't flood the channel
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: if you have multiple lines use pastebin
<n0ne> .. %
<n0ne>   ... 
<n0ne> E:   build-essential
<LeeJunFan> hehe, we must be preemptive strike kind of guys.
<n0ne> i got this
<LameBMX> konqueror or firefox ?!?!?! whats the opinions
<intelikey> ok can you translate that for me ?
<n0ne> i dunno what that mean
<intelikey> the line tha starts with E:
<LeeJunFan> okay, either I'm missing that fontset or the Joker is trying to send secret messages to catwoman.
<LameBMX> !pastebin n0ne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin n0ne - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vulcanius> is anyone here running an install of dapper drake server? i need a copy of the sources.list if possible
<LameBMX> !pastebin | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> hehe ditto... I'm seeing diamonds :)
* intelikey votes on the joker
<LameBMX> i got cirlce ? marks lol
<vulcanius> nevermind that request
<LeeJunFan> diamonds with question marks in them here.
<dwidmann> yes, lots of them
<Jucato> % to
<LameBMX> id copy and past to show you what im seeing .. but you all would just see what you want to see anyways lol
<LameBMX> so fine then dont belienve me :P
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<intelikey> modem reset
<n0ne> latest stable
<intelikey> latest stable ???? warty ?
<intelikey> hoary ?
* dwidmann laughs
<intelikey> breezy ?
<coreymon77> wait what?
<intelikey> lol
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: hehe, that's what I was wondering - if it was older gcc was not in main.
<dwidmann> warty, and stable in the same setence?
<coreymon77> isnt edgy the latest stable
<coreymon77> ?
<n0ne> edgy i think
* noiesmo votes edgy latest stable
<intelikey> dwidmann like edgy and stable in the same breath
<n0ne> dunno man, i've just downloaded GCC from theyr website, but can't ./configure it
<dwidmann> I don't know, edgy seems relatively stable to me ...
<LeeJunFan> no, now this is funny - vista stable
<Jucato> :O
<LameBMX> lmao
<intelikey> n0ne why dl from their site ?
<n0ne> why not?
<coreymon77> who comes up with these crazy names
<dwidmann> warty segfaulted on me every five minutes, and froze every half hour, which is why I kept debian and didn't move to kubuntu til breezy
<coreymon77> hoary hedgehog
<intelikey> cause you can't compile gcc without gcc ?
<coreymon77> breezy badger
<coreymon77> dapper drake
<coreymon77> edgy eft
<coreymon77> feisty fawn
<n0ne> YEA, he can't find compiler
<intelikey> won't that be a recursive error
<coreymon77> who comes up with these crazy names
<n0ne> and i dunno what to do, cus all programs are looking for gcc to ./configure themselves
<Tm_T> coreymon77: Us.
<coreymon77> and what was "a"
<coreymon77> amuzing aardvark?
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: need to figure out why sudo apt-get install build-essential isn't working.
<intelikey> why is anything wanting ./configure ?
<intelikey> n0ne this is a .deb distro.
<Tm_T> coreymon77: There wasn't any "a".
<intelikey> not a source distor n0ne
<Jucato> Tm_T: g'day sir! :)
<intelikey> distro
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<n0ne> omg look at this
<coreymon77> or "c" cryptic cockatoo?
<vulcanius> gross, 12:30am and i was still wearing my oncall pager
<vulcanius> eeewwww
<Dasnipa> intelikey, why wouldnt one want ./configure... i happen to do a lot of dev on my *buntu machine
<n0ne> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<Tm_T> coreymon77: That neither I think.
<Jucato> n0ne: what are you trying to compile?
<LeeJunFan> I wanted flatulent ferret for F, but that didn't fly.
<n0ne> i'm tryin' to install GCC
<intelikey> n0ne that's what we've been telling you.
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: you can't compile your compiler without a compiler.
<dwidmann> flatulent ferret ./
<Tm_T> coreymon77: warty hoary breezy dapper edgy feisty
<intelikey> use the ubuntu package.
<Jucato> n0ne: you can't compile GCC, because you need GCC to compile things
<dwidmann> man,that's brilliant :D
<n0ne> yea, so how to install it?!
<Jucato> dwidmann: Feisty Fawn is the name of the next release
<dwidmann> Jucato, I know that.
<Jucato> n0ne: why do you need to install GCC?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tm_T> Hrr, work. ->
<dwidmann> in fact, I know lots of things
<coreymon77> and g will be?
<n0ne> it's not work i think
<coreymon77> greedy goose?
<LeeJunFan> what's next beryl?
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n0ne> u saw the message it gave me
<intelikey> maybe i typoed
<Linux_Galore> Gabby Gander
<LeeJunFan> well, not really.
<xenophile7x7> corey: gutted gopher
<intelikey> try again.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n0ne> same thing
<coreymon77> h?
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: we couldn't read it, lost in translation.
<coreymon77> or
<coreymon77> there was an h
<Linux_Galore> Gory Gopher
<coreymon77> i
<n0ne> i can't read it too!!!
<coreymon77> insane idiot windows users
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: so that screwy text is what you see too?
<Jucato> L\:O
<xenophile7x7> lol, ya'll are harsh
<n0ne> yea!!
<coreymon77> lets take guesses on what "i" will be
<xenophile7x7> there ARE worse things than windows
<coreymon77> :O
<Linux_Galore> inane idiot
<dwidmann> insane idiot...that could (almost) be an ubuntu release name, shame it would have my picture next to it
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: okay, that's a new one by me. I think your locals are wrong maybe.
* intelikey thinks n0ne may be on vesta
<coreymon77> ya
<n0ne> ok, i'll try now to change my codepage
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: what country are you in?
<n0ne> russia
<coreymon77> theyve reached a new vista of crappiness
<coreymon77> okay now "j"
<coreymon77> joking jakyl?
<xenophile7x7> jackass joo
<intelikey> xenophile7x7 what's worse than windows ?
<Linux_Galore> Inky Iguana
<xenophile7x7> well theres......
<xenophile7x7> ummm...
<xenophile7x7> you know, like uhh...
<coreymon77> Linux_Galore: we are on "j" now
<intelikey> that's what i thought.
<xenophile7x7> hmmm...
<Linux_Galore> aaaw
<xenophile7x7> lol
<Linux_Galore> Jumping Jaffle
<coreymon77> k?
<coreymon77> kicking koala?
<Linux_Galore> L
<Linux_Galore> Lame Lama
<xenophile7x7> lickable lynx
<coreymon77> lying llama
<coreymon77> m
<intelikey> leaping limming
<Linux_Galore> lemming
<coreymon77> moochy mouse
<xenophile7x7> mad martian
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: maybe this will help: sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<Linux_Galore> maverick mouse
<coreymon77> n
<intelikey> mossy muskrat
<Linux_Galore> nutty nelly
<xenophile7x7> naughty nincompoop
<dwidmann> mysterious mongoose?
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: although I would think that even with wrong locales you should get something more than diamonds and questions marks, or whatever it was you saw.
<coreymon77> o
<intelikey> nude nute
<Linux_Galore> try make one with Z
<xenophile7x7> she turned me into a newt!
<Linux_Galore> or X
<xenophile7x7> .....i got better...
<coreymon77> x
<Linux_Galore> Xenophobic Xylophone
<xenophile7x7> zany zebra
<coreymon77> something xylophone
<dwidmann> just what species of animal is a xylophone (kidding)
<xenophile7x7> what species is a dapper?
<coreymon77> and then
<coreymon77> xenophile7x7: drake
<coreymon77> dapper drake
<intelikey> anamil mineral or vegtable ?
<coreymon77> and then
<xenophile7x7> right
<xenophile7x7> i knew that
<coreymon77> back to
<xenophile7x7> i was just testin ya'll
<coreymon77> FARTING/FLATULENT FERRET!!
<LeeJunFan> Gastric Gazelle
<coreymon77> or f**king if you rather use a swear
<dwidmann> zoned-out zebra?
* Hawkwind Whispers something about #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<LeeJunFan> Hemmoroidal Heffer
<intelikey> overt ostrich
* xenophile7x7 wonders who's offtopic?
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Please refrain from using that language, even if commented out
<intelikey> you never got  o
* Linux_Galore sends Hawkwind back to the mandriva channel
<coreymon77> Hawkwind: nobodys asking for help now, so we are just having fun
<Tm_T> ...
<Murchadh> Outsourced Ostrich....
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: So be it, but it still needs to go to #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<LameBMX> okay fellas .. where do i add startup progs for kde
<coreymon77> killjoy
<LeeJunFan> Murchadh: hrm, I was trying to think of somethign for ostrich.
<dwidmann> ~/.kde/Autostart
<Murchadh> LeeJunFan: Hehe
<Linux_Galore> LameBMX: kcontrol or just logout with the stuff running
<intelikey> LameBMX ~/.kde/auto  yeah what he said
<coreymon77> orange ostrich
<Hawkwind> Ughhhh
<intelikey> ovulating ostrich ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> Can we please stop and take it to #Kubuntu-OffTopic
<coreymon77> killjoy
<LameBMX> yea i hate doin the logout thing .. too much testing ... + it never remembers the dang dpms due to xgl lol
<n0ne> erm...can't make it readable
<LeeJunFan> LameBMX: yeah, my xgl starts up via .Xsession, so I put the dpms crap in there.
<coreymon77> and how is this offtopic
<LameBMX> hmmm thats an option too ... :/
<intelikey> n0ne that doesn't look like any dpkg error iv ever seen
<coreymon77> its about kubuntu
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: This is a *help* channel.  Don't argue about it, just please do as you were asked
<n0ne> i think i'll just install gentoo linux and have no problems like this
<intelikey> n0ne repost that last line of it please.    remember my modem reset and i lost it.
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: man, sorry I don't know... Maybe if you explain to someone in #ubuntu about the fact that your output from apt-get to the console comes back as odd chars they will have an idea, there's more people there - chances are better.
<n0ne> repost last line of what?
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: That's the best starting point, because we can't troubleshoot why you can't install gcc until we can read the output from apt-get.
<intelikey> the error message
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> E: *
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: it was just E: (chars) build-essential
<n0ne> E:   build-essential
<LeeJunFan> so it errored, but we can't read why.
<Jucato> what on earth is that.... :O
<intelikey> yes but i wanted to compare length
<intelikey> E: Couldn't find package
<LeeJunFan> I don't get why it displays some text correctly but not others, maybe perl locales is messed up? apt-get uses perl doesn't it?
<intelikey> hmmm odd
<Jucato> the other text must be international charcters of some sort?
<LameBMX> k is there a space after the shebang or not
<n0ne> so what2do?
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Jucato> ha! looks like it *is* russian...
<intelikey> doesn't look like it to me.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yeah, but it doesn't display right for him locally either.
<Jucato> ok now that's just strange :)
<n0ne> yea it's russian
<n0ne> says Please go to #ubuntu-ru for help in russian language
<LeeJunFan> and the fonts from the !ru show up correctly here, but his dont.
<dwidmann>  doesn'tlook like a russian character to me
<n0ne> it's not russian character
<intelikey> the only matching char is the 
<n0ne> omg, it's just diamond and ? in it
<dwidmann> Yes, that's what we see
<intelikey> oh wait i see one other matching char
<intelikey> 
<manchicken|away> That'd be a non-printable character.  You just don't have the appropriate font for it.
<n0ne> =))))))))))
<LeeJunFan> I wonder if reconfig of libc would fix it? ne1?
<manchicken|away> Or the appropriate charset, or whatever.  It's too late for logic.
<manchicken|away> It's sleepytime.
<intelikey> notlikely LeeJunFan
<manchicken|away> One may be using unicode where the other may not be.  Dunno.
<n0ne> omg i think it'll be easyer to install gentoo linux
<manchicken|away> libc won't fix it though.
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Why do you say that?  Kubuntu's install is quite easy.
<intelikey> the thing that puzzels me is the english text on both ends of that line.
<manchicken|away> And you might want to install more than just the kernel.
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<n0ne> install yea, but packages included - sux
<manchicken|away> n0ne: That's what apt-get is for.
<manchicken|away> n0ne: You can only fit so much onto a single CD.
<n0ne> but it's not working for me
<intelikey> na he wants to compile everything
<manchicken|away> n0ne: What's not working about it?
<n0ne> omfg...
<manchicken|away> If you want to compile everything, you could just apt-get source --compile package
<n0ne> nevermind
<intelikey> manchicken|away he tried to install build-essential so he could compile gcc   go figure
<LeeJunFan> manchicken|away: apt-get wont work, but because of fubar fonts we can't tell why not. So the first order of business would be to determine why we/he can't read his text from apt-get.
<intelikey> and apt errored out.
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Hey son, I just walked into your wining.  A little patience will go a long way.
<manchicken|away> Did you set up the character set properly?
<intelikey> manchicken|away note his error message.  <n0ne> E:   build-essential
<manchicken|away> Try `echo $LANG`
<manchicken|away> What do you get?
<Jucato> go go manchicken|away!
<n0ne> ru_RU.KOI8-R
<kakalto> "[18:47]  <n0ne> omg i think it'll be easyer to install gentoo linux" >>> LOL. Actually, I find a gentoo install quite easy - because all you have to do is exactly what the guide tells you to do
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Is that the correct language?
<intelikey> yes ru
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: uh, how about this - have you changed the fonts on your system in kde settings at all or in the konsole settings?
<n0ne> it's russian
<n0ne> nop
<manchicken|away> n0ne: And you want KOI8-R?
<n0ne> I want only to install gcc!!
<dwidmann> and if you haven't changed fonts, maybe you need to?
<manchicken|away> n0ne: You could do `export LANG='en_US.UTF-8'` and it'll give you english.
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: we realize you want to install gcc, but we can't figure out why apt-get install build-essential wont' work when all we see are question marks.
<manchicken|away> (assuming you have English internationalization stuff installed)
<intelikey> manchicken|away LANG=C should always work
<manchicken|away> intelikey: That is true.
<LeeJunFan> manchicken|away: that might not work if that isn't installed on his system.
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Type `export LANG='C'` and then try to install it.  See if you get better error messages.
<n0ne> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<manchicken|away> Regardless, I'm going to bed in 4 minutes.
<manchicken|away> Thereyou go.
<manchicken|away> It can't find the package.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: good guess on that :)
<manchicken|away> Try apt-get update
<intelikey> that's how i translated it the first time.
<n0ne> Reading package lists... Done
<n0ne> Building dependency tree... Done
<n0ne> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<intelikey> LeeJunFan what you say guess ?
<n0ne> it's after update
<intelikey> LeeJunFan :)
<Jucato> n0ne: fresh install from a Live CD?
<n0ne> yup
<LeeJunFan> sry, I didn't realize that joker was among the 7 languages you knew :p
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Put your /etc/apt/sources.list up on a paste server.
<Jucato> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<Jucato> I'm guessing he still has the cdrom repo enabled
* Admiral_Chicago marvels at Jucato's skill with the bot
<Jucato> (and since the Live CD doesn't have b-e...)
<Jucato> hehe hi Admiral_Chicago! :)
<intelikey> LeeJunFan it's my first  lol
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: or none if network setup was skipped.
<manchicken|away> Even if he has that, shouldn't it be going from the online sources, too?
<jordo23> If you download a podcast through amarok where does it save to?
<Jucato> it should, sometimes it doesn't...
<Admiral_Chicago> haven't been in this channel in a long time.
<Jucato> jordo23: try snooping around in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> if no networking is found, everything is commented out except for the CD
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: wb :)
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<intelikey> !seen Admiral_Chicago
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1016/
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago is on IRC right now!
<manchicken|away> Bed time in T-3 minutes
<intelikey> bah too late to catch him at that.
<manchicken|away> LMAO
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: you just need to enable repositories.
<Jucato> manchicken|away: sleepy head :)
<n0ne> how?
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: uncommenting them.
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Uncomment all of the repositories with "main" in the title.
<LeeJunFan> !repos | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<manchicken|away> n0ne: Remove the # in front of it.
<manchicken|away> n0ne: And any spaces.
<n0ne> ok
<manchicken|away> Then do apt-get update, and then your install.
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: then run sudo apt-get update
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<manchicken|away> And on that note, I bid you all good night.
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: then you should be able to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LeeJunFan> manchicken|away: gnight
<manchicken|away> Hasta manana.  A demain.
<Jucato> manchicken|away: bye!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1017/
<Admiral_Chicago> n0ne: use that
<jordo23> Jucato
<jordo23> Found it thanks
<Jucato> jordo23: kool
<vulcanius> php5-mysql: Depends: php5-common (= 5.1.2-1ubuntu3) but 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4 is to be installed
<vulcanius> like wtf mate
<vulcanius> i shall splay you like a foul pig
<LeeJunFan> vulcanius: you got non ubuntu repositories in sources.list?
<dwidmann> vulcanius, sounds like your updates repository and the regular and the security aren't playing nicely, make sure you still have all three turned on
<vulcanius> i've got security commented out right now
<vulcanius> guess i should enable them, phooey
<junocdx> I guess I'm still having issues with my sources.list
<dwidmann> Yeah, php updates tend to find their way into the security repo
<junocdx> damn java packages
<vulcanius> heh, dwidmann....so true...so true
<dwidmann> junocdx, try changing mirrors
<n0ne> nop same error
<vulcanius> my hands smell funny
<junocdx> is there a list of active mirrors?
<Admiral_Chicago> n0ne: did you do "sudo apt-get update"
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<intelikey> you did   sudo apt-get update   ?
<n0ne> yea, forgot it)
<dwidmann> junocdx, probably, I'll check the list
<dwidmann> generally it's the two character country code, followed by .archive.ubuntu.com, archive.ubuntu.com without a prefix is the main mirror
<n0ne> OMG!!! IT"S DOWNLOADING!!!!
<n0ne> hoooraaayayyyy
<junocdx> i had us. which didnt work with your java script, and I took out the us. like we did last night and still nothing
<Murchadh> vulcanius: Did you sudo apt-wash hands!
<LeeJunFan> well, 1AM, I'm off to bed.
<dwidmann> apt-get cleanh ands?
<n0ne> thank you all :)
<vulcanius> no, i didn't something else with apt
<Jucato> apt-get remove head
<intelikey> n0ne now.  forget about compiling.  and learn to use the package managers     there are over 12000 packages to choose from.
<LeeJunFan> I have a feeling that n0ne is using english fonts with russian lang somehow with apt-get, if you had pasted that to the russian channel they probably could have read it.
* Murchadh leaves, but may return as the Overbearing Ocelot!
<Jucato> heh... I can't believe I'm hearing that from intelikey :)
<dwidmann> intelikey, I think it's closer to 20,000
<n0ne> thx)
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i thought it was closer to 20K
<intelikey> n0ne if you want it installed chances are there is a package.deb ready
* Admiral_Chicago knows intelikey with Adept
<Jucato> intelikey: it's 20,000+ if you include multiverse
<LeeJunFan> I dunno how many but my local mirror of i386 is about 14Gigs.
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago and dwidmann edgy is near 18k  but dapper was less.
<LeeJunFan> !adept | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> edgy has 20,000+ really
<LeeJunFan> n0ne: although in order to get all those packages you also want to enable the universe lines.
* Admiral_Chicago notices how pedantic this conversation is
<dwidmann> I'll have to check how many I have available
<intelikey> you did specify multiverse and restricted.   i was not including them.
<Admiral_Chicago> LeeJunFan: I put htem in there
<Admiral_Chicago> if he used my paste bin
<LeeJunFan> Admiral_Chicago: okay, cool.
<dwidmann> I have 19,901 available in edgy x86_64
<intelikey> hmm with multiverse i suppose.
<junocdx> dwidmann: mplayer32 doesnt install in edgy
<junocdx> dwidmann: heheheheeeeee
<dwidmann> however, I've got the beryl mirror inmy list too .
<dwidmann> junocdx: I know it doesn't, the package doesn't work in edgy.
<junocdx> mmk
<matthew__> hi, im new and i need help, i just downloaded firefox rpm file now how do i install?
<Jucato> :O
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew__: in konsole, type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<intelikey> matthew delete it.
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<junocdx> how do I go about using WINE?
<intelikey> matthew__ delete that .rpm  and use the package manager to install the one in the repos.
<matthew__> done, entered password, now its working something
<intelikey> junocdx wine blah.exe
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew__: what version are you usuing?
<Admiral_Chicago> of Ubuntu that is
<matthew__> im using kubuntu 6.10
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, then you'll get 2.0
<Jucato> 2.0.0.1 to be exact :)
<junocdx> intelikey:  eh?
* Jucato whistles innocently
<matthew__> cool thanks
<matthew__> now how do i get limewire?
<Jucato> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dasnipa> beta 6 of gaim coming out soon woot then feature freeze for full release. ill soon find out if they accept my patch
<junocdx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> junocdx wine file.exe    to run file.exe in wine.     wine is wine is not an emulator but it works a lot like one.
<dwidmann> junocdx, navigating to the directory with the .exe setup file, and running it like "wine setup.exe" or similar will run it, then it should appear in your kmenu after.
<junocdx> would I copy a program from my windows partition into the program files directory?
<intelikey> why not run it in place ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Dasnipa: really, hmm I should read planet Gaim
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll be in Feisty correct?
* Jucato would hug Kopete right now, but having no X...
<dwidmann> junocdx, I don't think so,but that m ight work
<Dasnipa> Admiral_Chicago, i would assume so since 2.0 will be out of beta like next month
<junocdx> well I'd like to run guitar pro in linux if at all possible.  =D
<junocdx> I'll play with it a bit
<intelikey> just wondering what client you setteled on...
<dwidmann> junocdx, you can just run the regular installer with wine, and it either will or won't work. To find out a track record of what works and what doesn't, check http://appdb.winehq.org
<Admiral_Chicago> Dasnipa: sweet, i really hope so
<matthew__> !vine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phex_> !wine
<lnxkde> sup!?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<matthew__> whats this vine thing you can run windows .exe file? is that included with kubunto?
<Jucato> !wine | matthew__
<ubotu> matthew__: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<matthew__> ty i'll check it out.
<olgab> hi
<OolaB> xorg broke :(
<stdin> broke how?
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> !xconfig
<dthacker> I need to burn 50 kubuntu CD's for an installfest.  Is there a way to verify them at the command line instead of loading them and running the validate utility?
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<Jucato> I'm guessing he took one end in each hand and snapped X into two..
<junocdx> cant you use the keyboard shortcut to restart X also?
<junocdx> or does it do something different?
<Admiral_Chicago> !md5 | dthacker
<ubotu> dthacker: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jucato> junocdx: yes, but if and only if X is running anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> where is your install going to be dthacker?
<OolaB> When upgrading to Edgy, apparently it won't install xorg (nor kubuntu-desktop), and installing the dependencies will result in me losing all SDL packages
<stdin> dthacker: yes, just download the md5sum from the same place you downloaded the cd image
<dthacker> Admiral_Chicago: tnx
* Admiral_Chicago also comments when to dthacker 
<intelikey> broke X = > <
<Jucato> intelikey: lol
<OolaB> Should I try doing this anyway even if SDL stuff breaks?
<OolaB> (or gets removed rather)
<dthacker> Omaha, Nebraska on January 20th
<dwidmann> dthacker, have k3b check the md5 sum by checking the box "verify written data" checkbox
<Admiral_Chicago> dthacker: i heard about your install fest, trying to start a LoCo there too right?
<dthacker> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe the Chicago LoCo can mail you some shipits
<Admiral_Chicago> may I pm you?
<dthacker> yes, please
<Jucato> no you may not! :P
<jordo23> jucato: Is there a way to get a list of the stuff that ubotu tells users about?
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> :)
<jordo23> Nice
<Jucato> thanks for answering for me...wasn't paying attention :)
<dwidmann> either that, or type in !somethingrandom and ubotu will spit on it, and give you the page
<intelikey> sorry didn't notice it was to you Jucato   lol
<stdin> or you ca just /msg ubotu something
<intelikey> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jordo23> No matter
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jordo23> intelikey: I just kind of wanted a list of things that it tells people about...
<jordo23> !playahater
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playahater - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordo23> lol
<intelikey> did you not look at the link
<jordo23> Yeah....there now....
<intelikey> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl   <  ^
<jordo23> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<jordo23> Thanks for the link
<OolaB> Well it looks like it's time for me to restart and see if my computer will be able to boot. see yas later \o
<junocdx> why doesnt my wallpaper change? =(
<php-freak> any one know why my videos aren't playing, I have all the codecs installed
<dwidmann> php-freak, which sort of videos?
<php-freak> like the file ext.?
<matthew__> ugg, keyoboard stuffing up >< keep repeating a char 333 times even though i only press the kkkkkey once
<php-freak> web browser based videos
<dwidmann> hmm, try using kmplayer?
<firecrotch> junocdx: What happens when you try to change your background?
<dwidmann> !kmplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 620 kB
<php-freak> its web based browser
<php-freak> through firefox
<junocdx> firecrotch:  nothing
<junocdx> firecrotch: and "refreshing" the desktop does nothing either
<dwidmann> php-freak, well, I don't know what to use with firefox ... I always used kmplayer with konqueror, works flawlessly
<OlgaB> Hah, I actually managed to upgrade with minimal damage.
<matthew__> congrats :)
<firecrotch> junocdx: That's a weird one... what about opening the image that you want to use as your wallpaper in Konqueror and right clicking and choosing "Set as Desktop Wallpaper"
<OlgaB> I just need to reinstall SDL and my graphics drivers
<OlgaB> Then I can play Neverwinter Nights
<OlgaB> Edgy Eft is shiny :o
<php-freak> hehe knoquer works, but firefox don
<php-freak> tdont
<php-freak> okay this is fine i can watch my porn on this
<firecrotch> junocdx: Erm... actually, you can't do that from Konq, it appears...
<junocdx> firecrotch: that worked, but the colors are all screwy.
<firecrotch> Oh I guess you can do it from Konq then
<junocdx> ;)
<junocdx> guess so
<junocdx> but it seems like my color depth is off or something
<dwidmann> php-freak, that's just wonderful
<firecrotch> In your desktop settings, do you have some sort of color blending on?
<junocdx> nope
<stdin> firecrotch, junocdx: right click the image, Actions -> Set as Background ?
<OlgaB> "Befehl adept nicht gefunden." :(
<StingRay> Good Morning, stdin.
<stdin> morning StingRay :)
<junocdx> stdin: yes.
<stdin> didn't see that one before :p
<firecrotch> stdin: I figured there was some way to do it in Konq, I just never use konq :p
<stdin> firecrotch: neither do I, I mostly use a terminal for file browsing :p
<OlgaB> I think [K|X] Ubuntu is about the Kutest linux distro
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight all,
<Admiral_Chicago>  /msg me if you need me for something important.
* Admiral_Chicago better not getting anything from Jucato :P
<stdin> ooh, k3b 1.0 is out, didn't know that either
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... does Konversation support multiple servers?
<ShuT> yup
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: yes
<firecrotch> Does anyone have any idea when KDE4 is planned for release?
* intelikey does /nick jucato && /msg admiral_chicago
<Tm_T> firecrotch: This year.
<avalon>  can someone please explain to me how to tell my system to use my USB logitech headset as the default device for playing sounds on throughout my system? IT's still trying to run it through my motherboard
<intelikey> !sound
<KaoticEvil> Jucato: how?
<firecrotch> Tm_T: That really narrows it down :p
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: press F2 and click on Add?
<MilhousePunkRock> ABATTOIR!!!!!!!
<Tm_T> firecrotch: Well, that's how it's planned IIRC, this year, hopefully sooner than later.
<stdin> firecrotch: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<avalon> Well, I'm not having problems with the detection, just the fact that everything wants to play through the motherboard rather than the USB
<KaoticEvil> does it allow more than one connected server at a time is what i meant
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> ok
<Tm_T> KaoticEvil: Sure.
<KaoticEvil> same procedure?
<Jucato> yes
<firecrotch> So we might get it in 7.10?
<Jucato> firecrotch: nope
<firecrotch> Jucato: Why not?
<Jucato> feisty+1, but not even that is certain
<Jucato> firecrotch: might be 2nd half of this year
<firecrotch> 7.10 would be feisty+1 :p
<KaoticEvil> there we go.. thanks :)
<junocdx> what is this "hiding" in KDE?
<Jucato> firecrotch: oh yeah lol
<Jucato> sorry about that :)
<KaoticEvil> running the live DVD right now... not used to konversation
<Jucato> but that still depends.. if they release KDE 4 in novemeber :)
<Tm_T> firecrotch: Sure we might get via unofficial repository, I doubt as part of release.
<firecrotch> Well, I for one am hoping for sooner rather than later, and that it is included officially in feisty+1
<Jucato> we all hope for sooner. but if haste makes waste, I can be patient
<Tm_T> Yup, released when ready to be released.
<avalon> So no short way of just saying put everything through the usb headset eh?
<n0ne> hi2all again
<n0ne> can anyone help me with sound?: )
<n0ne> i mean i have no sound
* OlgaB <3 AMOR
<Tm_T> avalon: Sorry, haven't touched usb headsets or sorts ever.
<firecrotch> n0ne: Are your speakers plugged in? Volume not muted? You'd be surprised how many times I've seen people ask me to "fix their sound" and the speakers just weren't plugged in
<KaoticEvil> i cant wait till i get my new computer so i can try this on a real running box instead of the live
<KaoticEvil> likin edgy so far tho
<n0ne> let me check, one moment
<intelikey> !sound | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<n0ne> yea, it's not muted and and speakers are plugged in
<intelikey> what part of that first page makes me wonder who wrote it   "... speaker icon appears on panel; left click on icon; preferences;... "   when did left click bring up that menu ?
<Tm_T> :p
<stdin> if you set your mouse to left handed :p
<Tm_T> intelikey: Sometimes, but 99 % of cases it's rightclick.
<Jucato> intelikey: GNOME?
<Tm_T> Hrrr.
<intelikey> your other left soldier
<farkr> how come kubuntu.com seems to want pepole to use edgy (it's the main version they show available for download. in fact i dont even see dapper on there)?
<stdin> you mean kubuntu.org ?
<Jucato> kubuntu.com just redirects
<intelikey> or ubuntu.com
<n0ne> so how to fix my sound?
<stdin> farkr: so you're saying you can't see dapper here ? http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<KaoticEvil> how do i check if im actually using the 3d functions on my video card?
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<firecrotch> stdin: I think he's commenting on the fact that Edgy is first on the page
<firecrotch> nevermind
<n0ne> hey...
<KaoticEvil> hmm
<n0ne> how to fix my sound ? :(
<intelikey> farkr you are supposed to be asking about feisty not dapper      don't you know by now everyone wants the latest everything....
<stdin> fut feisty is the latest version, it's bound to be first on the page :p
<intelikey> stdin feisty is not released yet.
<n0ne> heeey :(
<n0ne> how to fix my sound?
<Jucato> n0ne: I don't know
<stdin> intelikey: didn't say released, just said latest, the front page is the announcement page after all
<intelikey> n0ne did you read that page ?
<n0ne> yup
<farkr> intelikey i dont want the latest thing more than i want the most stable thing
<farkr> what good is the latest when it doesnt work anyway, like firefox 2 :/
<n0ne> there was no link to driver
<farkr> crashy crasherton
<Jucato> ...
<intelikey> farkr shame on you.   you are not being reasonable,   everyone knows you have to have the latest.
<stdin> farkr: latest (stable) version is Edgy, and firefox 2.0 works fine on that
<n0ne> eerm...
<farkr> didnt work fine for me at all :(
<intelikey> but i am using LTS
<firecrotch> If I want to try out Feisty, would I be better off downloading the CD image or upgrade by changing my sources.list to the feisty repos?
<KaoticEvil> o_o konversation doesnt support reverse control codes
<KaoticEvil> i would get the live and see how it runs
<Jucato> reverse control codes?
<KaoticEvil> for colors
<intelikey> who did write that page?    the first three of the "Useful Tips & Tricks" section are all command not found,  on my system.   " aplay lspci lspnp "
<Jucato> KaoticEvil: ah... that feature will be in the next release
<KaoticEvil> i was trying to play some trivia... i cant even see the questions lol
<stdin> firecrotch: it may be better using the CD to install, but remember, Feisty isn't classed as stable yet, and may break at any time, so don't use it on your desktop machine, unless you don't mind having to formay and reinstall
<intelikey> KaoticEvil heh set the background
<KaoticEvil> lol that wouldnt fix it... the trivy bot uses multiple color backgrounds
<Jucato> the Konversation from SVN has that feature already.
<ShuT> !tls
<KaoticEvil> im only on the live for right now, so im not gonna bother with installing anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* stdin is running Konversation from SVN :)
<KaoticEvil> stdin: could you check something for me then?
<Jucato> stdin: heh me too :)
<Jucato> I mean, when I had X :)
<Jucato> !tls | ShuT
<stdin> KaoticEvil: what do you want checked ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> rawr! duh
<intelikey> KaoticEvil i bet it will,   just try black background.   everything shows on black         err except black.
<Jucato> !lts | ShuT
<ubotu> ShuT: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<KaoticEvil> stdin: can you connect to kaosnet.orcxpro.com:6669 and join #kaos? let me know if the colors show up properly for the trviy bot
<stdin> Jucato: I'm getting the compile itch, I may have to compile all of SVN KDE :p
<Jucato> stdin: why not :)
<KaoticEvil> make that kaosnet.ircxpro.com:6668
<intelikey> KaoticEvil what channel ?
<stdin> KaoticEvil: yep, it's very colorful :p
<KaoticEvil> awesome
<KaoticEvil> well, its good to know that once i finally install this, ill be able to play trivy on it :D
<n0ne> hey guys, can anyone help me with sound?!
<n0ne> i can't install alsa driver :(
<intelikey> no colour there that i see....
<intelikey>  1
<m0ns00n> Anyone know where to get the libjpeg include files from?
<m0ns00n> I compiled the lib, but it doesn't install any include files
<intelikey> libjpeg62-dev
<m0ns00n> intelikey: Where do I download that?
<m0ns00n> intelikey: I need it in source form.
<intelikey> you compiled ?
<intelikey> why ?
<m0ns00n> Because I have a box here which is running centos :-D
<m0ns00n> It's a clean virtual box
<intelikey> hmmm maybe google knows.
<m0ns00n> But I would at least think that the jpeg group would release it together
<m0ns00n> I tried google, I think I'm gonna try some more
<m0ns00n> Problem is when you search for "libjpeg include files" you get all pages where it's about ./configure --with-jpeg-dir=
<kouran> hello
<kouran> can someone help me with getting dvd to play on edgy?
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ny0n> how can i get wireless working on kbutunu
<ny0n> kbuntu
<stdin> !wifi
<ny0n> grr, kubuntu*
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !wifi
<KaoticEvil> sorry for burnin your eyes, stdin
<ny0n>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ny0n> oops
<stdin> KaoticEvil: I'll recover (eventually) :p
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> you should see it when theres a full trivy round goin on
<KaoticEvil> its even worse :P
<intelikey> KaoticEvil was there actually colour in there ?
<stdin> intelikey: http://www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i120369_shot7.jpg
<KaoticEvil> yup yup
<KaoticEvil> yeah, there ya go lol
<KaoticEvil> he didnt screen cap the google searches tho lol
<KaoticEvil> THOSE are colorful heh
<stdin> looks list like the google logo :p
<n0ne> Help me with sound please!!!
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<KaoticEvil> i need to edit that script
<KaoticEvil> its a bit... err... noisy
* intelikey doesn't feel like starting a gui or rebooting to get framebuffering working.... so a simple yea/nea will suffice.
<stdin> intelikey: yea
<stdin> :p
<KaoticEvil> #kaos has plenty of colors, make no mistake about that lol
<intelikey> i wonder why my bx stripped everything but the highlight....
<stdin> maybe something in the clients settings
<intelikey> did my test show any colour ?
<KaoticEvil> heres a question.. whats the difference between the edgy cd and dvd?
<stdin> intelikey: yea
<intelikey> hmmm odd i can write in colour i can't see..
<stdin> KaoticEvil: CD has only the Live (GUI) installer, DVD has also the text installer
<stdin> KaoticEvil: and more packages on it
<intelikey> KaoticEvil and more packages that can be installed iirc.
<KaoticEvil> ah cool
<intelikey> so does  1  2  3 work in here ?
<KaoticEvil> i just got my dvd burner, and im using just about any excuse i can find to use it lol
<stdin> no, colors are disabled in this channel
<KaoticEvil> anyways... i think ive seen just about all i can for now
<intelikey> and i'll not be using colour but just testing it.
<intelikey> stdin i thought it was this server
<n0ne>  <intelikey> can u help me with sound please?
<stdin> intelikey: no, you can turn it off
<KaoticEvil> thanks for the help guys :) im sure once i get my new computer, ill be back
<stdin> intelikey: or on rather
<intelikey> n0ne did you read the page about that ?
<n0ne> YES
<intelikey> and ?
<stdin> KaoticEvil: you're welcome :)
<n0ne> alsa driver doesn't installed
<intelikey> n0ne error message ?
<KaoticEvil> stdin: feel free to drop in on KAOSNet any time :) we got a resident *buntu user... think hes been in here xenophile7x7
<n0ne> one moment
<stdin> KaoticEvil: yeah, I've seen him about
<KaoticEvil> well, im gone :) peace yall
<n0ne> The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<n0ne> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<n0ne> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<n0ne> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<n0ne> ?
<intelikey> n0ne where did you get that error ?
<intelikey> what were you trying to do ?
<n0ne> after ./configure
<intelikey> configure of what ?
<stdin> hmm, seems to be compiling a kernel module there
<n0ne> installing alsa driver
<intelikey> n0ne what alsa driver ?
<n0ne> version?
<n0ne> 1.0.13
* intelikey thinks that n0ne should use gentoo
<n0ne> :D
<n0ne> so nobody can help me?
<intelikey> n0ne no i can't help you.   alsa is built into the kernel in ubuntu   i  have no idea what nor why you are trying to compile.
<n0ne> oh ok
<n0ne> so how to make my sound in kubuntu work? :)
<intelikey> you go back to that page you said you read and read it.
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<n0ne> ok...
<intelikey>   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<matthew__> hey is ubuntu ever meant for average computer user? kinda confusing to find and instal programs compared to windows -.-
<intelikey> matthew__ then don't compare it to windows if that helps
<kraut> moin
<stdin> matthew__: what, you prefire searching google than oping adept?
<stdin> *opening
<matthew__> nah adept is cool, just take some time to adjust heh
<intelikey> n0ne so when you checked in /proc/asound/cards like the page said  what did you learn ?
<stdin> matthew__: yeah, it takes time to adjust, but you get used to it soon, and learn to appreciate it :p
<intelikey> n0ne and when the page told you to run     aplay --list-devices       what did you learn ?
<n0ne> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<n0ne> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5] 
<n0ne>   Subdevices: 1/1
<n0ne>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<n0ne> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5] , device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958] 
<n0ne>   Subdevices: 1/1
<n0ne>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<intelikey> ok and what does     running    alsamixer    and unmuting and adjusting the volumes do ?
<matthew__> hey i searched for limewire in adept but no result? is there a limewire package with different name or something?
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<matthew__> ty :)
<n0ne> yea
<n0ne> done it
<intelikey> and ?
<n0ne> no sound
<n0ne> and one thing is strange
<intelikey> what are you using for a test sound ?
<n0ne> i'm trying to play mp3 file and it's not just no sound
<Jucato> where is the default display manager defined?
<kouran> how do i install libdvdcss?
<Jucato>  /etc something?
<ny0n> how can i get wireless working on kbuntu
<n0ne> amarok don't want to paly it at all
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<n0ne> i'm pushing play button and after 1sec it says "Playlist finished"
<intelikey> Jucato /etc/kde*/kdm/something   or /etc/X11/kdm/something
<stdin> Jucato: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Jucato> oh thanks :)
<stdin> :)
<kouran> how do i install libdvdcss?
<stdin> !dvd | kouran
<ubotu> kouran: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> n0ne i see so you have absolutely no idea whether the sound is working or not....
<Jucato> hm...
<n0ne> it's not working!!
<intelikey> Jucato but you can have a ~/.dmrc also
<intelikey> n0ne i see so you have absolutely no idea whether the sound is working or not....
<intelikey> n0ne all you know is that you can't play an mp3 file...
<intelikey> that's not a sound issue.
<n0ne> i can play another mp3 file
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> it would help if you had a .wav file to play
<n0ne> and i have no sound in it
<intelikey> n0ne if you want to know if sound is working do this   sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<matthew__> quick question, whats keyboard shortcut for minimize all in kubuntu?
<intelikey> matthew__ i don't know if there is a default hotkey for that....  jucato you know ?
<n0ne> after this command nothing happening
<intelikey> n0ne then sound may indeed not be working.   now that you have tested that.   tell me if see lots of things or nothing when you enter#    lsmod | grep snd
<n0ne> not alot, but some text )
<n0ne> ~16 lines of text i see :)
<intelikey> ok   and   cat /proc/asound/cards     ?
<n0ne> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<n0ne>                      Intel ICH5 with AD1980 at 0xfebff800, irq 20
<n0ne> what2do now?
<intelikey> ok sound should be working.    the kernel is aware of the hardware     if nothing is mute in alsamixer it "should" work.    as for the mp3 files.   i hope you did look at the links ^
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> those links ^
<n0ne> ok i'll try it now
<n0ne> omg
<intelikey> first and last especally.
<n0ne> and why i need to read it?
<intelikey> cause you have no idea.
<n0ne> i'm playing build-in kubuntu sounds
<Guardian> hello
<n0ne> amarok says that they are playing
<n0ne> but there's no sound
<intelikey> you said mp3 when i asked.
<intelikey> mp3
<ShuT> grr
<ShuT> !tcltls
<ubotu> tcltls: The TLS OpenSSL extension to Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-3 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 288 kB
<intelikey> read the links      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guardian> i tried to install k3d but i got errors: not very specific error messages about pycentral reported by apt
<n0ne> spx
<n0ne> not mp3
<n0ne> i'll try to solve prob with mp3 later
<n0ne> spx is playing normally but no sound
<intelikey> <intelikey> what are you using for a test sound ?
<intelikey> <n0ne> i'm trying to play mp3 file and it's not just no sound
<intelikey> ^
<n0ne> ok, as i said, i'll solve problem with mp3 later
<sergio_> ayuda de kubuntu en espaol
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sergio_> gracias tnk
<sergio_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> de nada :)
<n0ne> i'm playing now SPX , it's playing normally, but without sound
<intelikey> and as i said.  it's listed in the kernel modules and the card is recognized     if it's not muted or volume tunred down it should work.        and just for your information in alsamixer the "main" and "pcm"  should be what control the normal output.  if either is muted or low volume then no sound.
<Admiral_Chicago> type alsamixer in konsole
<Admiral_Chicago> hit 9, move over 9 etc.
<intelikey> there are also setting in amarok that you can select the output   arts may not be running   so maybe select alsa as the output.
<Admiral_Chicago> make sure nothing is muted
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago you have edgy ?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes.
<intelikey> does /dev/dsp exist ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i have Dapper, Edgy, Feistno
<Admiral_Chicago> err. no
<intelikey> no dsp ?
<intelikey> well that's why.   ok what is the sound device on edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on a live CD for edgy atm though. I should mention
<stdin> intelikey: I'm in feisty, but it was the same in edgy crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-12-24 14:24 /dev/dsp
<Admiral_Chicago> oh and on GNOME liveCD at that
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> i just got to thinking that it could be the device node missing in the   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   command.
<n0ne> OMG
<n0ne> now amarok said that no audio-drivers found
<Admiral_Chicago> try oss. I use oss and it works fine.
<n0ne> oss?
<n0ne> what's it?
<Admiral_Chicago> also, maybe try waiting
<farkr> for creating a fat32 partition that both linux and win2k can read/write to i'm supposed to choose 'W95 fat32 (lba)' in fdisk, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> is your engine xine? also, OSS is an open source sound driver
<farkr> there's multiple versions of fat32 in there but someone said lba, they didnt say why though
<n0ne> mine is xine, yea
<n0ne> ok...
<intelikey> use pastebin and  paste the output of    lsmod
<intelikey> farkr in fdisk  in linux ?  no.
<stdin> farkr: yes, but it shouldn't matter as long as you format it as vfat with "mkfs.vfat"
<n0ne> can u give me link to pastebin?
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1028/
<farkr> intelikey then which should i  use?
<intelikey> farkr oh yeah you can tag the partition with fdisk.   sorry.    type 07 or something     but mkfs.vfat is where it does the formating and type selection
<farkr> ok
<intelikey> farkr and cfdisk is a bit easier to use for that.
<farkr> say is for ntfs, c is for fat32 lbr
<Search4Lancer> after reconfiguring Xorg, my middle mouse button doesn't work - any ideas?
<stdin> farkr: or gparted (for a GUI)
<farkr> im used to normal fdisk
<farkr> for linux
<kouran> can someone please help me with getting dvds to play? i have installed libdvdcss but dvd still doesnt play
<intelikey> i'm used to normal cfdisk for linux
<kouran> so no one can help?
<n0ne> :(((
<intelikey> n0ne i still see nothing wrong with it.
<n0ne> but there is no sound and i want to watch a film!!
<n0ne> or listen to music etc!
<n0ne> i want sound :(
<intelikey> yeah i understand that.    so what do you want me to do mail you some sound ?
<intelikey> hey i'm just here cause i joined the channel just like you.
<n0ne> no. help me to understand why i have no sound
<n0ne> and xine crashed 2 minutes ago
<intelikey> n0ne try running alsamixer in a console.
<intelikey> i'll tell you how to get there and back.
<n0ne> ok i'm in alsamixer
<n0ne> nothing is muted
<n0ne> all sound = 100
<intelikey> to get to a console press    alt+ctrl+f1      and to get back to you xorg session press       alt+f7
* intelikey did say console.    not konsole
<intelikey> bug differance there.
<intelikey> big
<n0ne> i'm here :)
<n0ne> from console
<farkr> intelikey i dont have a command called mkfs.vfat, just mkdosfs, is that what i should use?
<n0ne> same thing, all things not muted and 100
<intelikey> farkr hmmm install dosfstools
<n0ne> so?
<intelikey> n0ne hmmmm   ok.         only of passing interest but alsamixer will not start from a console unless the card is setup.
<intelikey> you did check the cable?
<intelikey> wire in the correct jack ?
<n0ne> yup
<intelikey> spekers turned on if powered ?
<intelikey> speekers
<n0ne> yea
<intelikey> volume up on the speekers
<n0ne> ~40$
<n0ne> ~40%
<farkr> intelikey googling shows that mkdosfs is the same thing
<intelikey> frank_ ok.   if you use the correct switches
<intelikey> farkr
<n0ne> =(
<spitwise> n0ne: was sound ever working?
<n0ne> NO
<n0ne> i'm from windows
* intelikey assumes it did in windows...
<intelikey> ?
<n0ne> yea, in windows it's worked
<intelikey> n0ne pastebin the output of     lspci
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1030/
<moskillz> hello i need some help with something anyone care to help me out
<moskillz> ???
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Admiral_Chicago> moskillz: whats the problem
<moskillz> well it wont let me into my add remove programs thing it says that another program is running
<Admiral_Chicago> !adeptcrash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n0ne> =(
<stdin> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Admiral_Chicago> stdin ftw!
<stdin> :)
<moskillz> sweet ill try it
<Admiral_Chicago> or close anything using sudo, maybe adept and konsole after that
<moskillz> it says its setting up
<intelikey> n0ne  try   sudo modprobe -r snd_ens1371 ;modprobe snd_ac97
<intelikey> err second needs sudo also
<n0ne> FATAL: Module snd_ac97 not found.
<stdin> noiesmo: sudo modprobe snd-ac97
<stdin> opps
<moskillz> it says modual not found
<stdin> n0ne: : sudo modprobe snd-ac97
<n0ne> FATAL: Module snd_ac97 not found.
<Admiral_Chicago> moskillz: that wasn't for you...
<moskillz> ook
<stdin> there is a difference between snd_ and snd- in modprobe iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> there is
<Admiral_Chicago> *nix is very case sensitive.
<chills> hey guys.. i just installed kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> as we all know
<chills> but my kppp dies
<Admiral_Chicago> chills: congrats!
<stdin> well done chills  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ohh...
<moskillz> sweet what you had me do the first time worked thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> !kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3688 kB
<chills> hey stdin :
<_deb_> hi *
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm there should be more.
<spitwise> n0ne: i just read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140604
<stdin> moskillz: no problem :)
<chills> i think i need to uncomment some stuff
<chills> but i need to be root..
<chills> :/
<chills> wait let me type in the log file
<stdin> chills: use sudo to run commands as root
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_deb_> the adept_updater is crashing. everytime it says that "A New Version of Kubuntu is available ! Click next if u wish to upgrade"
<chills> ah that i know.
<_deb_> and if I click next, it craches .
<StingRay> Anybody here having bridged interfaces?
<chills> the remote system is required to authenticate itself
<intelikey> spitwise not the same hardware for n0ne and not the same problem
<chills> i couldnt find any secret password for it to use
<moskillz> thank you much for the help
<chills> none of the available passwords would let me use any ip address
<spitwise> well dernit.
<chills> thats what the log says stdin
<n0ne> ^\
<n0ne> no f''''ng sound >:\
<chills> stdin : so any idea ?
<stdin> chills: I think you need to put a password in a config file
<intelikey> spitwise that thread says no sound card detected   his is detected and the modules are installed      it's also AC'97
<chills> stdin : i did put the password in the kppp
<stdin> chills: hmm
<chills> it says the remote system needs to auth its self
<chills> stdin : the docs give some idea i think
<stdin> chills: what they say (I don't use kppp)
<chills> they say i need to uncomment some stuff i think
<stdin> chills: do you know where to do that?
<n0ne> =(
<spitwise> n0ne may need to add himself to the audio group?
<chills> goto /usr/share/doc/kppp/README.Debian
<n0ne> ?
<chills> stdin: yes i guess i do but i tried uncommenting the file.. it doesnt allow me to write to the system
<chills> system/file
<chills> i dont really know how to use vi
<stdin> chills: the /etc/ppp/options file?
<chills> yes
<stdin> chills: no one knows how to use vi :p
<stdin> chills: press Alt-F2, and enter: kdesu kate /etc/ppp/options
<intelikey> n0ne i'm game for that sujestion though.    try adding  "acpi=ht"  on the "kernel" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chills> k wait
<spitwise> modprobe snd-ens1371
<intelikey> it could be acpi interfearing with it i guess.
<spitwise> dash, not underscore
<spitwise> n0ne: ^
<intelikey> spitwise ;/
<chills> stdin : i need to edit /etc/ppp/peers/kppp-options i think not the other file :(
<intelikey> gameport               15496  1 snd_ens1371
<intelikey> snd_rawmidi            25504  1 snd_ens1371
<intelikey> from lsmod for n0ne ^
<stdin> chills: just open it in kate that you opened with kdesu
<spitwise> funky
<n0ne> so?
<intelikey> i had him remove the 1371 trying to get the ac'97 to do it's job.   it's also inserted...
<chills> hmm
<spitwise> google has some confoosed peoplew/ ens1371
<spitwise> i see
<n0ne> so what i need2do?
<spitwise> am intrigued .. never seen a no sound prob like this
<sergio_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> n0ne    try adding  "acpi=ht"  on the "kernel" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<spitwise> intelikey: you just told him to do what that link i posted said
<spitwise> :P~
<n0ne> where is it kernel line?
<intelikey> spitwise i know.   that's where i got it.
<chills> stdin : did that lets see if it works
<spitwise> haha
<chills> :)
<n0ne> Where is kernel line?!
<stdin> good luck :)
<intelikey> n0ne the line that says kernel
<chills> thanks
<n0ne> omfg...
<n0ne> there is no such line
<moskillz> im sorry but i crashed it again could you give me the thing i type into konsol to un crash the add remove program
<intelikey> or /boot/vmlinuz*
<stdin> !adeptcrashfix | moskillz
<ubotu> moskillz: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
* intelikey wonders if the word kernel appears in a menu.lst
<moskillz> thank you sorry about that
<stdin> :) no problem
<n0ne> what i need to do?
<intelikey> yes
<spitwise> the line in the example looks like this:
<spitwise> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-25-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash vga=788 acpi=ht
<intelikey> yeah i thought it said kernel
<spitwise> they added that last bit acpi=ht
<chills> hey stdin
<intelikey> spitwise it's already there ?
<spitwise> save the file and i assume reboot
<stdin> chills
<spitwise> no from the url
<Jucato> one enables the root account with "sudo su passwd" right? how would you disable it then?
<n0ne> OMG
<intelikey> oh
<n0ne> there many lines with this !!
<spitwise> or we have pebcak
<stdin> chills: it working?
<chills> stdin:  working the internet is :) online from it
<stdin> chills: done well, you have :)
<chills> but now i gota check if the internet speed is working.. properly .. which i doubt it is
<n0ne> omfg i'll have no sound forever
<intelikey> pagen
<chills> stdin: the net problem is still dere its freggggin slow :( what do i do
<n0ne> my problem with sound til 7 at morning, so relax
<chills> its connected at 9600 is right or less or wht ?
* n0ne f''''ng bored
<spitwise> i dunno i use yaboot
<stdin> chills: is the connection speed in the KPPP modem settings set right ?
<n0ne> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<chills> stdin:  my modem is 56k i dont know in terms of the other settting wht it should be
<spitwise> n0ne: have you tried anything people have been asking you to?
<n0ne> YES
<intelikey> n0ne did you try adding  "acpi=ht"  on the "kernel" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<stdin> chills: just set it to the highest setting in kppp
<chills> ah okay
<n0ne> omfg I CAN"T FIND THIS LINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ShuT> n0ne: that's why he asks you to add it
<spitwise> pastebin the freakin file?
<chills> stdin: its already done :)
<intelikey> n0ne grep kernel /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> does that show you some linse or not ?
<intelikey> linse/lines
<n0ne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1033/
<chills> stdin: so ?
<stdin> chills: dose it connect at a higher rate on windows (if you have it)
<chills> stdin:  yes
<spitwise> line 113 ?
<intelikey> i don't what to see them.   edit the damn file.    look at line 113 of your paste.     krap.
<sjr> What is the standard wireless tools package for kubuntu?
<sjr> i.e. for nice graphical editing
<chills> stdin: KDE_NO_IPV6=1 in a startup script how do i do that ?
<intelikey> !wifi | sjr
<ubotu> sjr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sjr> ubotu,  I just need the name of the package
<stdin> !ipv6 | chills
<ubotu> chills: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<chills> hmm would that increase the speed ?
<spitwise> if i wasn't watching the full monty right now i'd be cussin.
<stdin> chills: not the actual speed of the connection, maybe browsing (as in it will find the IP from DNS faster)
<n0ne> OK, i've edited it!
<chills> stdin: no that's not really an issue
<intelikey> chills you can disable ipv6 altogather   by editing the file /etc/modprobe.d/aliases   and changing the line that says    alias net-pf-10 off       if that is what you want.
<n0ne> what to do now?
<intelikey> n0ne if you added acpi=ht  to the kernel line reboot and see if that fixes it
<stdin> chills: I'm not sure what to do then, I don't use dialup so I have no experience with it
<n0ne> ok...
<spitwise> save the file
<spitwise> !
<spitwise> then reboot
<chills> stdin: hmm thanks anywys
<intelikey> some of us need a break anyway....  ;/
<spitwise> :)
<chills> time to download realplayer
<intelikey> the guy's not dumb.  but he sure can get under my skin.
<stdin> chills: maybe the people in #ubuntu will know how to help, or in #kde or even ##linux , can't hurt to ask, plus there is always google and http://www.linuxquestions.org/
<spitwise> hes just been tainted by windows
<intelikey> yes   that too           well   i'm going to extend my break.    back later.
<chills> ah yea
<chills> i could get some other distro n run gnome i guess.
<stdin> chills: you don't need to run gnome :p
<chills> but for some reason gnome was giving me this very error the other day  :\ it doesnt even have kppp
<chills> stdin why not ?
<stdin> chills: you can install gnome apps in KDE
<chills> hmm.. downloading them would be a pain :p
<stdin> yeah, on dialup it would be
<chills> i am out then .. gota study wil think ov it late
* Linux_Galore shivers at the though of dial up
<AddyK> 'ello every body :D
<Linux_Galore> thought*
<kouran> i really need help with getting dvds to work. mplayer, totem, vlc dont work. i have installed libdvdcss. i dont know what the problem could possibly be. please help
<chills> thanks anywys :)
<stdin> chills: ok, no problem :)
<n0ne> it's not working
<chills> yea 800kb is the max speed i get
<stdin> I have a 4Mb connection :p
<AddyK> 512 MB That's pretty good... :)
<stdin> 512MB ?? or KB
<n0ne> omfg i have 100mbps connection but it won't fix my sound!!!
<n0ne> help me!!
<AddyK> *KB/s Sorry
<AddyK> Hehe... got mixed up :D
<stdin> AddyK: was gonna say, I wouldn't mind a 512MB/s connection :p
<AddyK> stdin: Neither would I... :D
<AddyK> That must be the kind of speed the Information SuperHighWay must have, no?
<n0ne> it's lan
<n0ne> omfg help me with sound please!!!!!
<stdin> AddyK: internet nodes (like ISPs) have speeds in the Gb/s range
<AddyK> W. T. F. ???? (o.O) -> (o///O) OK... I'm a noob
<n0ne> HEELP MEE PLEASE
<AddyK> Hmm, you have problems with the sound card in ubuntu?
<n0ne> YES
<AddyK> Hmm, did it recognise at least that you have a sound card on your machine?
<n0ne> YES
<ShuT> lol
<AddyK> I mean something in dmesg
<AddyK> Oy.. :) Trying to help :)
<AddyK> What type of soundcard?
<spitwise> ens1371
<spitwise> he wants a magical answer
<n0ne> ....
<n0ne> i just want to listen to music
<AddyK> A what?
<spitwise> OMFG i know!
<stdin> like, OMFG!!! WTF i don't know !!!!!!!!! like
<spitwise> heheh
<AddyK> :))
<n0ne> u know my problem
<[abhishek] > how to start kooldock
<n0ne> and u can't help me
<n0ne> yes?
<spitwise> we googled for you n0ne
<n0ne> i googled too
<n0ne> and nothing helpful
<AddyK> That's what I was about to do, lol
<stdin> [abhishek] : try going to Kmenu -> Run Command, and type in kooldock
<spitwise> maybe someone in #ubuntu can solve your problem
<[abhishek] > stdin: ok
<n0ne> i've asked in #ubuntu they dunno
<stdin> try in ##linux
<spitwise> try other speakers or headphones juts to be sure
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: when amarok starts up does it do a dummy spit
<n0ne> dummy what?
<spitwise> and try using kaffeine or some other sound app
<[abhishek] > stdin: thanks buddy it worked
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: does it show an error
<stdin> hehe dummy spit :p
* Rob-West should really go to bed be back later
<spitwise> i had probs w/ amorak
<stdin> [abhishek] : no problem :)
<n0ne> i dunno what is "dummy spit"
<n0ne> spit in russian = sleeping :D
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: when a baby get upset it spits the dummy out
<n0ne> 0_0
<stdin> throwing a paddy
<stdin> having a tantrum
<spitwise> tantrum
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: so if something is upset or showing an error or just plain broke one can use the expression "dummy spit"
<n0ne> oh ok, i'm from russia so i dunno much expressions and ideoms)
<n0ne> no there is no errors when i start amarok
<spitwise> have you tried kaffiene?
<spitwise> kaffeine
<AddyK> Open a konsole and type amarok
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: does amarok start without an error
<AddyK> TO see what the app writes
<AddyK> if there is a warning it might say there
<n0ne> YES
<n0ne> amarok stars without errors
<spitwise> this is the most patient room on irc methinks
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: yes it shows an error or yes it starts fine ?
<AddyK> True :D
<stdin> speaking of kaffeine, I'm gonna get some coffee
<n0ne> STARTS WITHOUT ERRORS, STARTS FINE, NO ERRORS, GOODDDDD
<n0ne> :D
<stdin> !caps | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: ok thats tells me the sound server is fine
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: something is "working" just not properly
<AddyK> Maybe hardware volume's too low
<spitwise> maybe he just cant hear since hes shouting so much ;P
<n0ne> lol, i know that smth is working noot properly
<n0ne> how to solve it
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: open a terminal and type  asoundconf list
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: does it list you sound card
<n0ne> Names of available sound cards:
<n0ne> ICH5
<n0ne> AudioPCI
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: aaah it sees two sound cards
<AddyK> You must have an onboard one... no?
<n0ne> yep
<n0ne> one in my PCI slot and one in my motherboard
<n0ne> wire plugged in PCI card
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: you have to select one of the other with the command  asoundconf set-default-card ICH5   or try the other one and reboot
<n0ne> ICH5 is onboard ?
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: yes
* spitwise sheds a tear
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: not sure about the AudioPCI thing that sounds like a generic driver so may fail
<AddyK> spitwise: touching?
<spitwise> *joy and frustration* ;)
<n0ne> am i need to reboot after changing?
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: yes
<n0ne> ok, brb
<AddyK> Hmm, wouldn't it have worked restarting the sound server?
<lenscape> what are kubuntu users given to manage disk partitions?
* Linux_Galore has a few machines with on board sound and gets this issue now and again
<Linux_Galore> especially if you also have a pci sound card thats a bit iffy
<AddyK> lenscape: Hmm, fdisk I think
<stdin> lenscape: depends on what you want to do
<AddyK> lenscape: Or maybe cfdisk
<stdin> lenscape: or gparted
<AddyK> TO edit.
<lenscape> stdin: delete partions. Add partitions. That sort of thing
<lenscape> I'd prefer a gui
<spitwise> cfdisk is nice imho
<spitwise> oh
<AddyK> spitwise: true :D
<stdin> lenscape: gparted is a good GUI, you can use the Ubuntu/Kubuntu CD or get the Gparted CD
<stdin> lenscape: as you can't be using the drive when you repartition it
<stdin> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<lenscape> stdin: yes, I know all that. I just want an app that saves me having to remember parition types and work out sizes
<stdin> lenscape: gparted is the one for you then :)
<AddyK> stdin: pretty cool think with the !command
<lenscape> installing...
<stdin> AddyK: yeah, saves me having to remember a load of links :P
<AddyK> stdin: True :D
<stdin> AddyK: you can use it to look up packages too, like apt-cache
<spitwise> sweet
<lenscape> it would be nice if all the channels used the same syntax :-)
<stdin>  of find what package a file is in
<stdin> s/of/or/
<AddyK> stdin: True but wouldn't that fill the screen if one wanted help for more than 10 apps? :D
<AddyK> Oy oy oy... tuxracer...
<stdin> AddyK: you can /msg the bot too, like: /msg ubotu info gpated
<AddyK> Oh....
<stdin> or you can spell gparted right too
<AddyK> Ciik
<AddyK> *coo
<AddyK> *cool
<stdin> heh :p
<n0ne> yea baby :D
<lenscape> typo epidemic
<n0ne> it's working! :D
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: hmm
<n0ne> thxxxx uuu aaaaloott :)
<AddyK> Contratulations!!! :)
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: yeah, thats very annoying though
<n0ne> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n0ne> is amarok playing mp3?
<lenscape> gparted is pretty good. Got bugs, though.
<stdin> n0ne: amarok can play mp3s yes, follow the guide from the 1st link
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: yes, you may have to install the mp3 libs though its not there by default
<stdin> lenscape: gparted it quite stable, qtparted has plenty of bugs tho
<AddyK> (T.T) [11:52]  <ubotu> Package tuxracer does not exist in any distro I know
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: mp3 is a licensed format
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: ie mp3 = none free
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: but its easy to add to kubuntu
<stdin> AddyK: it's renames to Planet Penguin Racer now
<Linux_Galore> ooh well got some karma points
<stdin> !planetpenguin-racer > AddyK
<AddyK> stdin: That's too sweet XD
<spitwise> n0ne: Yay!!
<AddyK> stdin: I mean the thing with the command and all :D
<stdin> AddyK: yeah, its cool :)
<n0ne> yea, mp3 is supported now too :D
<n0ne> cool...)
<n0ne> yeeeeaaaa babe....yeeeeeeaaa)
<n0ne> now i'll try AVI film...
<AddyK> Kaffeine
<stdin> AVI may need w32codecs, depends on the codec used to encode it
<n0ne> yea yea...
<Linux_Galore> n0ne: amarok will sync with radio streams and podcasts and will allow you to transfer the music or the podcasts to you portable media player (iPOD etc)
<AddyK> n0ne kaffeine is for movies... from what I gather.
<dwidmann> AVI is just a container format ...
<stdin> yep Audio Video Interlace
<Linux_Galore> kaffeine = video file format player that can use either mplayer or xine as a back end server
<spitwise> i stream and do mp3s w/ kaffeine
<dwidmann> thought it was interleave
<Linux_Galore> its usually wise to install mplayer and also the xine-extracodecs package
<AddyK> Hmm, but I like amarok for interface at music :)
<stdin> dwidmann: hmm, not sure now, wiki time :p
<spitwise> vlc works nice for video as well
<dwidmann> as does mplayer/kmplayer
<Linux_Galore> yeah, vlc is nice but I have yet to see a nice front end for it
<stdin> dwidmann: yep, you're right Audio Video Interleave
<Linux_Galore> I use vlc as a last resort for broken or semi broken video files
<stdin> Linux_Galore: vlc is its own frontend, it's a GUI app
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah but its horrible
<Admiral_Chicago> lies
<stdin> Linux_Galore: yes, I agree with that
<Linux_Galore> stdin: actually vlc has a front and back end you can do stuff with it without X
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I often encode with vlc
<dwidmann> I heard vlc will be switching to qt4, somewhere or another
<spitwise> when i play a movie i just want the movie
<AddyK> How can I make a mp4 into mpg?
<dwidmann> addyk, mencoder can probably do it, but how it would do it is something outside my area of expertise
<dwidmann> (I'm an expert at blundering and wasting time)
<AddyK> dwidmann: thanks I'll check :)
<AddyK> men coder :))
<AddyK> M encoder :)
<AddyK> Whoah... what's with the drops?
<dwidmann> netsplit
<spitwise> oh my
<AddyK> Maaaaaannn
<Admiral_Chicago> highly annoying when you are using something like irssi like me
<stdin> I didn't see a netsplit, the server just stopped responging ??
<Admiral_Chicago> wow, that's a bad net split too
<AddyK> And it keeps going, and going... and going :D
<spitwise> netsplit?
<stdin> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Admiral_Chicago> everything that happens in a lot of channel is in one window so I see it all
<stdin> gotta love that bot :P
<dwidmann> Admiral_Chicago: ouch
<Admiral_Chicago> err I'm not articulate when it's this late.
<dwidmann> the all knowing infobot ..
<Admiral_Chicago> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Admiral_Chicago> I forget that he gets hungry...
<firecrotch> I'm in the market for a dedicated webhosting server, and I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with Ubuntu Server...
<Admiral_Chicago> not I, but I've never heard a complaint
<stdin> firecrotch: you can ask in #ubuntu-server :)
<firecrotch> Thanks, stdin! :D
<spitwise> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n0ne> omg!!
<n0ne> i've configured sound in video by myself! :D
<Admiral_Chicago> n0ne: good jsb
<dwidmann> !envy | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Admiral_Chicago> job* damn qwerty keyboards
<Admiral_Chicago> dwidmann: good luck :D
<dwidmann> with what? I"m just grabbing myself some links
<dwidmann> to throw at somebody else of course :D
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i thought you were installing envy...that's some pretty bleeding line stuff)
<shanky> good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: January 10 2007, 04:21:52
<Admiral_Chicago> that's morning for me. :{
<spitwise> @macgyver
<spitwise> ya its me bedtime
<shanky> I have a little problem, I have a different time in kde than in console
<spitwise> ieuw
<Admiral_Chicago> shanky: what do you mean console and kde?
<dwidmann> Admiral_Chicago: envy has worked pretty well for me in the past, so I have no problem recommending it to others.
<Admiral_Chicago> kde == clock in system tray?
<shanky> I mean in the kde's clock I have 11:24 but if I go to a console:
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't doubt it. Alberto (i think that's his name) does good work
<spitwise> ...
<shanky> root@kubuntujramirez:/home/jramirez/descargas/drupal/smtp# date
<shanky> mi ene 10 10:24:44 UTC 2007
<Admiral_Chicago> UTC is a different time zone
<shanky> how can I change it?
<stdin> shanky: what dose "cat /etc/timezone" show?
<Admiral_Chicago> its the "standard time zone"
<Admiral_Chicago> I'm -6 UTC so I can talk to people better.
<shanky> root@kubuntujramirez:/home/jramirez/descargas/drupal/smtp# cat /etc/timezone
<shanky> Europe/Madrid
<Admiral_Chicago> it's easier to organize -1, +2 etc
<Admiral_Chicago> shanky: you're UTC +1.
<spitwise> but the console time is correct right?
<spitwise> ah
<stdin> shanky: maybe try "sudo tzconfig"
<spitwise> nighty night
<Admiral_Chicago> spitwise: correct for UTC, for his time zone, no
<Admiral_Chicago> night spitwise
<shanky> spitwise: no the rigtht time is the one in the clock in kde system tray
<shanky> stdin: ok, I'm gonna try tzconfig
<stdin> shanky: ahh, hols on, you don't need to
<stdin> hold
<shanky> ok
<stdin> shanky: what time zone you in +1 ?
<Admiral_Chicago> stdin: yes
<stdin> shanky: dose the kde clock shows 11:27 ?
<shanky> stdin: yes the kde clock shows the right time
<stdin> shanky: ok, then, try that command (I hate time zones :P )
<shanky> stdin: it has no effects -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1038/
<SlimG> will wlassistant be exchanged with kwifimanager in Feisty ?
<stdin> hmm, date returns time in the right time zone here
<SlimG> sorry, i meant knetworkmanager
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu+1 may know a lot better
<wilman> how can i make my recording work with ubuntu edgy?
<firecrotch> Haha, all I got from #ubuntu-server is "Use SUSE"
<seven11> will apt-get distro update bring me to feisty?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, you need to change your sources.list
<stdin> shanky: try setting: 'export TZ="Europe/Madrid" ' before you run date
<dwidmann> seven11, you could do that, but it wouldn't be very advisable to go to feisty for a few months yet
<wilman> may i ask something?
<wilman> is feisty the new ubuntu?
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<seven11> ok thanks
<d34l3r> hi all
<d34l3r> got some problem
<wilman> tell
<d34l3r> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 0 <<<
<d34l3r> from line zero to line nine
<d34l3r> ..
<d34l3r> some program changed it yesterday
<d34l3r> :/
<d34l3r> got an idea how to fix?
<wilman> what did you do before it happend
<stdin> d34l3r: post your sudoers file in pastebin, we'll take a look
<d34l3r> I installed a program
<Admiral_Chicago> d34l3r: /etc/sudoers
<d34l3r> ok, w8
<d34l3r> Nano tells me, Permission is denied
<wilman> sudo nano
<d34l3r> that's my main problem
<d34l3r> i cannot get superuser rights^^
<d34l3r> >_<
<wilman> well
<wilman> hehe
<wilman> so
<wilman> hmm
<firecrotch> Well, you're screwed
<stdin> d34l3r: live cd then
<Admiral_Chicago> wilman, d34l3r you can still open it as read only
<Admiral_Chicago> copy it and paste it
<wilman> hmm
<d34l3r> Admiral_Chicago - how to?
<wilman> smart :)
<Admiral_Chicago> also, drop to a recovery mode.
<stdin> Admiral_Chicago: no you can't: -r--r----- 1 root root 403 2006-12-23 17:23 /etc/sudoers
<Admiral_Chicago> d34l3r: hit enter
<Admiral_Chicago> after permission denied.
<d34l3r> i know what I did
<dwidmann> rather than a livecd, rebooting in recovery mode works also
<d34l3r> i used smb4k
<d34l3r> grml...
<d34l3r> damn smb4k
<stdin> d34l3r: yeah, smb4k changes it
<dwidmann> wait, I missed that part, Admiral_Chicago already said it
<d34l3r> is there any way to get it working again?
<d34l3r> I mean
<d34l3r> am I able to join this IRC Channel in Recovery MOde?
<d34l3r> or does it disable network drivers?
<wilman> hey i have a question, if you want to upgrade a programm but it does'nt upgrade with sudo apt-get upgrade and you know there is a newer version, what to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> no it's a lot smarter than windows
<d34l3r> ^^ ok
<d34l3r> well
<stdin> network should still be active
<d34l3r> i will be back soon
<Admiral_Chicago> wilman: backports maybe
<d34l3r> going to restart ;)
<d34l3r> wilman - or compile
<stdin> wilman: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> compile from source, SVN.
<dwidmann> d34l3r, well, there are terminal irc apps, of course
<wilman> ok
<d34l3r> i know
<d34l3r> for example irssi
<d34l3r> or bitchx
<wilman> ok thx;)
<d34l3r> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> ftw
<dwidmann> then why'd you ask? :P
<d34l3r> i just ask if NETWORK DRIVERS are disabled
<dwidmann> shouldn't be
<d34l3r> not for console irc clients
<d34l3r> ;)
<d34l3r> lets se...
<d34l3r> see*
<dwidmann> I'm bored and drowsy, I think I'll take a nap
<Admiral_Chicago> @now Chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: January 10 2007, 04:44:56
<Admiral_Chicago> you got nothing on that dwidmann :)
<dwidmann> nothing on what?
<Admiral_Chicago> my time. it's 4 AM here. been up all night typing a paper, for my sister no less.
<dwidmann> @now New York
* Admiral_Chicago loses
<dwidmann> @now NewYork
<Admiral_Chicago> @now EST
<Ubugtu> Current time in EST: January 10 2007, 05:46:00
<Admiral_Chicago> !botabuse | dwidmann Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> dwidmann Admiral_Chicago: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dwidmann> o.O
<dwidmann> it worked for Chicago ...
<Admiral_Chicago> Chicago > New York.
<Admiral_Chicago> but that is offtopic
<dwidmann> and the middle of nowhere is > chicago
<d34l3r> back....
<shanky> stdin: the export did not work
<d34l3r> lol - i guess this is a security hole... I didnt need to enter any password for recovery mode
<d34l3r> everybody is able to manipulate the system
<d34l3r> with root rights...
<shanky> stdin: sorry
<shanky> did work
<d34l3r> well
<shanky> thanks
<d34l3r> now... lets fix this
<Admiral_Chicago> no, that isn't abnormal. you can change that i think -- BIOS pw for one
<d34l3r> Bios PW can be abused
<dwidmann> d34l3r: only protection from that is encryption
<stdin> shanky: hmm, If I put "export TZ=Europe/Paris" then date, I get time in paris
<d34l3r> ah i dont mean abused
<d34l3r> you can remove bios pw
<Admiral_Chicago> clear CMOS
<d34l3r> yep
<d34l3r> with battery out of compter
<d34l3r> computer
<d34l3r> for some seconds
<d34l3r> not very secure :/
<d34l3r> however - how can i fix this?
<d34l3r> remove the Line 1-9 from sudoers file?
<stdin> d34l3r: if you setup a root pass, you get asked for a password to enter recovery mode too
<d34l3r> fine
<d34l3r> :-)
<d34l3r> going to do that later on
<Admiral_Chicago> nano /etc/sudoers
<dwidmann> stdin, I think it asks, IIRC, but you can leave it blank, hit enter and it takes it
<d34l3r> hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> and paste it, use w3m
<d34l3r> seems like i cannot get TTY2 to work
<d34l3r> that sucks >_<
<dwidmann> d34l3r: single user mode ...
<dwidmann> you're limitted to one VT
<d34l3r> hmm ok
<stdin> dwidmann: it asks, but if you don't put a pass in, it just boots run level 2, normal boot
<d34l3r> going to remove line 1-9, that should fix problems i guess
<stdin> should have told him to use screen
<Admiral_Chicago> oops, I could have done that, forgot since I'm supposed to be working
<d34l3r> back ...
<d34l3r> now it works
<stdin> good :)
<d34l3r> omfg... smb4k had an error and POSTED THE ERROR in the sudoers file
<d34l3r> >_<
<stdin> ohh, btw d34l3r, you can use screen to get more than 1 console in recovery mode, just though you'd want to know :p
<d34l3r> thx :-)
<d34l3r> does (K)Ubuntu Edgy have any known Problems yet?
<stdin> d34l3r: well it has some bugs, if that's want you mean
<d34l3r> well
<d34l3r> i have not seen one of this bugs yet
<d34l3r> except that QTparted does NOT recognize Maxtor Hard Drives
<d34l3r> or is able to partition them...
<d34l3r> I mean
<d34l3r> Maxtor SATA Hard Drive....
<d34l3r> and qtparted is a little instable and is not able to resize NTFS drives :-D
<stdin> some feisty known bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=feisty
<d34l3r> so I did it on windows using Partitionmagic
<stdin> can gparted resize ntfs?
<Admiral_Chicago> partition magic is the reason I use Gnu / Linux now
<Admiral_Chicago> crashed Windows, made me lose years of date that I didn't have backed up
<stdin> was the 1st tool I used to partition too
<Admiral_Chicago> stdin: yes
<shanky> stdin: how can I made the change permanent?
<d34l3r> Admiral_chicacho
<d34l3r> Admiral_Chicago,
<d34l3r> i HAD TO make 20 GB free with PartitionMagic
<stdin> shanky: the export TZ ?
<shanky> stdin: yes
<d34l3r> qtparted wasn't able to resize my NTFS partition
<d34l3r> -.-
<d34l3r> well - but my Windows still is alive
<Admiral_Chicago> i though it could...oh well.
<d34l3r> it crashed at me
<d34l3r> I got an Samsung Spinpoint IDE drive
<stdin> shanky: you can add the line to ~/.bashrc (for just you), or add it to /etc/bash.bashrc (for all users)
<d34l3r> so i think that is not the reason...
<stdin> d34l3r: qtparted and gparted aren't the same
<d34l3r> i know
<d34l3r> ;)
<stdin> qtparted it the perfect example of a buggy app
<d34l3r> and why the f*ck is it included?
<d34l3r> and not gparted?
<stdin> d34l3r: because it a KDE app, and GParted is a GNOME app
<d34l3r> that s**cks
<d34l3r> I hope there will be a better one, soon
<stdin> the Kubuntu developers have put a lot of work in to QTParted, so it's better than before, but it's got a way to go yet
<Jucato> qtparted isn't a KDE app... it's a Qt app... GParted isn't a GNOME app, it's a GTK app (GNU Parted)
<d34l3r> :-D
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: I was going to say that but I got busy with this paper.
<stdin> Jucato: yes, I know that, but you knew what I meant
<Jucato> stdin: oh I didn't know what you meant ;)
<stdin> fine :p
<Jucato> anyway, more for the info of others who might not know what you meant :)
<Jucato> lol actually, GParted *is* a GNOME app :P
<stdin> just run this on the sentence s/KDE/QT/ s/GNOME/GTK
<Jucato> see I do make mistakes :)
* Jucato bangs his head on the keyboard
<shanky> stdin: thanks
<stdin> shanky: no problem :)
<Jucato> stdin: thanks
<stdin> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Gnome = GN Open Managed Enviroment
<Admiral_Chicago> GNu*
<Jucato> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> GNOME == GNU
<Jucato> KDE = K Desktop Environment... very meaningful :)
<Linux_Galore> GNU have nothing to do with gnome
* Admiral_Chicago has Jucato's back
<Jucato> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux_Galore: GNOME is the third major project of GNU
<Admiral_Chicago> i heard it from Stallman himself Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: yes but gnome isnt even "GPL" its LGPL
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: Gnome is a separate project from the GNU group
<Admiral_Chicago> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: ever wonder why the "comercial" companies like Gnome over KDE, its because KDE is GPL and so is QT,  Gnome os LGPL thus allowing them to mix binaries and open source into the mix
<Linux_Galore> is*
<Admiral_Chicago> this conversation is very pedantic...
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: not its the truth
<Jucato> GNU Object Model Environment?
<Admiral_Chicago> something like that
<Jucato> ok... let's not all get too carried away...
<Linux_Galore> Last i looked RS isnt a big fan of LGPL
<Admiral_Chicago> i see, GNOME isn't GNU based.
<Admiral_Chicago> RS doesn't use X, that's why...
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: LGPL in some ways goes against what RS stands for
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: lgpl in some ways says "yes binaries are fine", no there not
<Admiral_Chicago> i know that but when he does use X, i'm pretty sure he uses GNOME, he doensn;t like KDE too much
<Linux_Galore> Admiral_Chicago: he prefers KDE last i read because its GPL and is the most like OSX
<Linux_Galore> no sorry thats Linus who likes KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> Last I read, he didn't like KDE, either way I don't feel like arguing licensing or the desktop preferences of one person
<Admiral_Chicago> KDE is the best
<Linux_Galore> think Linus did a big dummy spit about Gnome a whole back
<Linux_Galore> while*
<Linux_Galore> but then again Gnome isnt really aimed at power users like Linux
<Linux_Galore> Linus*
<Jucato> (just a friendly advice to try and keep things on topic. thanks!)
<stdin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> sorry, couldn't resist :P
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Im waiting for a question
<Raysiel> hi there
<stdin> hello
<Raysiel> does anybody here have any experience with xgame?
<stdin> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgame
<Raysiel> well maybe you can help anyway with the problem i have ;P it seems like a permissions issue
<stdin> ask away
<Raysiel> basically xgame starts games in new x sessions so that u can play, switch to your desktop while not sharing resources
<Raysiel> or something like that ^^'
<Raysiel> (sorry for the bad english)
<hornet> a kanaly tez tu sa?
<hornet> chce pogadac po polsku :)
<stdin> !po | hornet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !pl | hornet
<ubotu> hornet: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<hornet> dzieki
<Raysiel> anyway i try to start cedega from xgame and the result is
<Raysiel> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/sparviero/.serverauth.17651
<Raysiel> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Raysiel> xinit:  Server error.
<hornet> i poradz jakiego linuxa se zapodac
<Raysiel> i tried chmodding 6755 xinit and X
<Raysiel> nothing changes
<stdin> Raysiel: how are you running this xgame app?
<Raysiel> xgame has a gtk2 frontend
<stdin> Raysiel: where did you get it from?
<Raysiel> from there i configured it to launch a script i wrote myself
<Raysiel> i had to download them from http://xgame.tlhiv.org/
<Raysiel> the script is a simple line with the parameters i need for cedega
<Raysiel> but x won't start
<Raysiel> i tried doing sudo xinit script -- :2 and it obviously work
<Raysiel> but then i realized a terrible thing
<Raysiel> i didn't know how to revert back to my previous xserver ;P tha game crashed and i was stuck in the new xserver =( had to reboot
<dwidmann> Raysiel, as a last resort, you could always remove the xserver packages, and then reinstall them
<stdin> Raysiel: hmm, it looks like it's trying to run a full X server, which only root can do
<tazz> i am getting problems while installing libc6 which seems to be broken and it wont ununstall, so sould i uninstall it manually?
<stdin> tazz: libc6 should already be installled
<stdin> Raysiel: you may find it easier to just start a new session if you want the game to run in another X server
<Raysiel> but the real question is: how do i switch between them?
<dwidmann> ctrl + alt + f7/f8
<stdin> Raysiel: you can either use the menu (Kmenu -> Switch user)  or sue the keyboard
<tazz> stdin, i messed with libc6 which was completely my fault, i tried to install libc6 externally from debian's repos so now libc6 is broken
<stdin> tazz: have you removed the debian repository from your sources ?
<MobsterLobster> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dwidmann> maybe something like this, tazz, apt-get remove libc6, apt-get clean, apt-get update, apt-get install libc6
<tazz> stdin, it seems to be broken and it wont remove if i do a dpkg -r
<Raysiel> stdin: usink kmenu is not a solution since i would start a session without a window manager. what about using the keyboard? what do you mean exactly?
<tazz> dwidmann, i tried that didnt work.
<dwidmann> what does apt say, exactly?
<dwidmann> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<stdin> tazz: a lot of things depend on libc6, you can't remove it, the solution is to remove the debian repository and run "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6"
<dwidmann> I would recommend apt-get cleaning first, just to be sure that the debian libc6 isn't in the /var/cache/apt/archive
<stdin> Raysiel: if you want to start a blank X session, then you need to run "startx -- :1" or "startx -- :2" as root
<tazz> waite i will pastebin the error i get
<stdin> dwidmann: if you remove the debian archive, then it won't matter if there is a higher version in /var/cache/apt/archives
<tazz> dwidmann, stdin http://pastebin.com/855841 <------ the errors i get
<dwidmann> might if it's locally available o.O I can't remember if it does that or not
<stdin> Raysiel: then you can run the game like "DISPLAY=:1 game"
<stdin> dwidmann: it doesn't, as it looks for the highest available version in the repos
<dwidmann> ah, good that it does that then, but hey, my paranoia is justified, if you're paranoid things always work :O
<ForgeAus> hey all is there any way to convert an XFS disk to an EXT2 one?
<ForgeAus> erm ext3 sorry
<Raysiel> stdin: that works also by launching xinit /usr/bin/wow -- :2 as root as i tried before. but i cannot revert to the first x session
<MobsterLobster> where would my sources list be for apt?
<apokryphos> in /etc/apt
<dwidmann> tazz, try having it reinstall glibc also, perhaps
<stdin> Raysiel: use Ctrl-Alt-F7
<dwidmann> /etc/apt/sources.list @ MobsterLobster
<stdin> Raysiel: and Ctrl-Alt-F8 to go back to the game
<guglielf> hi, apparently i have this prob: the only way for the adept_notifier to work is after an apt-get update in konsole. Any suggestion? tnx
<MobsterLobster> to edit it i would sukde kate /etc/apt/sources.list?
<MobsterLobster> *kdesu
<dwidmann> yup
<Raysiel> yeah that is what i was seaarching for
<graniti> hi
<stdin> tazz: can you post this file on pastebin: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.preinst
<ForgeAus> is it better to convert my old filesystem or remove it and make a blank partition?
<stdin> ForgeAus: I don't know if you can convert xfs to ext3, you may have to reformat it
<ForgeAus> ok thanx stdin
<astan> is there any way to reset the look of the login screen to the KDE default? the kubuntu one look, imho, quite awful :) the login/passwd text entries are borderless and they overlap the graphics in the background in a weird way..
<Raysiel> argh
<Raysiel> didn't work as i expected
<Raysiel> there's something odd... like running xinit etc etc shuts down the first xserver.
<stdin> Raysiel: try using startx, it's the proper way of starting a X server
<Raysiel> or anyway it starts the new one in the same place as the old one
<Raysiel> ctrl+alt+f8 brings nowhere while the new xserver is @f7
<Raysiel> maybe because i give the command from konsole in the graphical server? should i try from tty1?
<stdin> Raysiel: no, it works in konsole too, if you use startx not xinit
<MobsterLobster> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> bbl rebooting
* addyk 's computer hang and lost data
<addyk> Hello! does anyone know why can't I find mc in aptitude? :|
<tazz> stdin, just a sec i will paste it
<tristano> hello, audio doesn't work! i have 2 sound blasters (the via, embedded, and the ensoniq pci). how to fix this problem? i suppose that kubuntu uses via as default sound blaster.
<Raysiel> stdin: is the syntax ok? startx gamescript -- :2
<tazz> stdin, http://pastebin.com/855864
<Kubentero> Whats the deal with Kwallet?
<Tm_T> It keeps passwords etc etc.
<Kubentero> No it doesn't :-P
<Tm_T> For example, all my Kopete accounts and Kmail accounts are held in Kwallet, so I don't have to enter them all the time.
<Tm_T> But yes, it has been buggy at times.
<Kubentero> I open Kopete and it asks for my kwallet pasword then asks me for all the kopete passwords
<Kubentero> That's not useful
<Tm_T> Hmm, and you did set it to keep all passwords?
<tristano> hello, audio doesn't work! i have 2 sound blasters (the via, embedded, and the ensoniq pci). how to fix this problem? i suppose that kubuntu uses via as default sound blaster.
<Tm_T> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Tm_T> tristano: Any help there?
<Kubentero> Tm_T: no I figured that's the point of the kwallet
<tristano> now i search in.
<Tm_T> Kubentero: Well it doesn't remember those if you don't set that way, I don't keep all my passwords there either.
<Kubentero> I have to set each kopete password to be kept in kwallet?
<Tm_T> Kubentero: Well, IIRC it asks it when you add account so yes.
<Kubentero> Hmm
<tristano> Tm_T: i have 2 sound blasters (recognized by kubuntu), one works, the other not, and i suppose that kubuntu uses as default that that doesn't work.
<stdin> Raysiel: no, you need do something like "sudo startx -- :2 &" then "DISPLAY=:2 gamescript"
<Tm_T> tristano: Can you disable the other one in BIOS?
<adz21c> there is a bug with kwallet on edgy when it comes to storing passwords, i think someone said it is a problem with fresh installs only
<Raysiel> stdin: ty i'll try right now
<Kubentero> Well this is the live CD
<adz21c> may have the same problem
<Kubentero> Can I just shut off kwallet?
<Jucato> right-click on the wallet in the system tray, configure, then uncheck the "enable wallet subsystem"?
<tristano> Tm_T: now i try!
<Kubentero> Suppose there is no wallet there?
<Jucato> it's not running?
<Zero_Kelvin> Hiyo!
<Kubentero> Lets say it's not :-)
<Kubentero> When I turn on the Live CD it's not there but it sure asks a lot
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "kcontrol" -> Security & Privacy -> wallet should be there
<Zero_Kelvin> Just a quick couple of questions. I used to use Gwenview on Gentoo to browse images, then perhaps move them around to sort them if I found duplicates and what not. I tried doing this tonight and Gwenview installed via Adept in Kubuntu doesn't open Zips or mounted Hard Drives. Any ideas?
<Jucato> Zero_Kelvin: are you sure it's Gwenview and not Digikam?
<stdin> tazz: hmm, I'm kinds stuck on this one
<stdin> *kanda
<Zero_Kelvin> Urk. Bad english. Gwenview doesn't create thumbnails for zips or hard drives. It'll open them, but I have to manually enter the location in the address bar, which is a bit annoying since I haven't had to do it before.
<Kubentero> Hmm Hasn't been dropped into System Settings I see
<stdin> tazz: try asking in #ubuntu and/or ##linux
<Zero_Kelvin> I'd really like to use something like ACDSee 2.4's browse function but there isn't a single Linux image viewer that works the same.
<Jucato> Kubentero: because the option is reachable through the system tray (theoretically)
<Kubentero> ok
<Kubentero> Isn't there a printers:/ kio ?
<Kubentero> Aah Print:/
<Kubentero> KDE is such a thing of prettiness
<Zero_Kelvin> All I want for browsing (cause there's tonnes of tools for mucking with images) is something that has a large preview area, and a smaller file/directory/hdd list on the side that I can navigate through via the arrow keys and enter, without using the mouse.
<Zero_Kelvin> Gwenview comes close, although it's missing a .. file at the top of the file list, but now it's acting differently to the last version I used and not displaying HDD's or zips. I've checked the options, and I've searched on Google (and gotten lots of utterly unrelated results to my problem).
<Kubentero> Hmm Ok how do I add a printer?
<stdin> Kubentero: use system settings to do that
<sivaji>  hi stdin
<stdin> hi sivaji
<sivaji> can u tell me a ide for visual c++
<sivaji> in kde
<Jucato> there is not "Visual C++" in Linux
<Schuenemann> sivaji: eclipse
<Schuenemann> www.eclipse.org
<Jucato> C++ yes, but not Visual C++ (afaik)
<Schuenemann> yeah, right
<Jucato> There's KDevelop for KDE
<Schuenemann> who needs visual c++ ?
<sivaji> it is not there in eclipse
<Schuenemann> you have to install c++ plugin for eclipse
<Jucato> sivaji: Visual C++ is a Microsoft only implementation of C++
<Schuenemann> which I don't know the name :)
<Jucato> sivaji: if you need a C++ IDE for KDE, you can use KDevelop
<sivaji> i need my hod has given a project in that
<Schuenemann> then you need windows :/
<Jucato> yes, you definitely need Windows, and not just Wine
<sivaji> no it is fully diff from c++
<pointer_> i must to open a port , how i do that on ubuntu???
<Schuenemann> how can I update to KDE 3.5.5?
<Schuenemann> oh wait nevermind
<sahin_w> Are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<sahin_w> np
<Schuenemann> edgy already comes with 3.5.5, right?
<Jucato> yes
<sahin_w> Yep.
<Schuenemann> I thought I was using dapper
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> Schuenemann: you can use "kde-config --version" to check :)
<Schuenemann> help > about kde said 2.5.5
<Schuenemann> 3.5.5
<Schuenemann> and so does kde-config
<stdin> Schuenemann: in fact, you can do --version on any kde app to see the KDE and QT version, aswel as the app version
<Zero_Kelvin> Outta here. Cya's later.
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks
<stdin> heh, my Konversation version is "1.0.1+ #3196" :D
<drarem> when i run the apt package manager from the menu, it asks for p/w to run as root - how can I set up Kate to run like that?
<Schuenemann> Konversation: 1.0.1
<Jucato> hehe welcome to the wonderful world of SVN :)
<Schuenemann> drarem: kdesu kate
<Jucato> drarem: what for?
<drarem> so i don't have to go to terminal to sudo it
<Kubentero> Jucato: He needs kate to run as root?
<Kubentero> Strange
<Kubentero> Anytime I click on Printers in System settings system settings goes away
<Schuenemann> maybe he'll edit grub config file
<Jucato> either in Konsole or in Alt+F2: kdesu kate
<pointer_> i must to open a port , how i do that on ubuntu???
<drarem> ok thanks
<Jucato> maybe... or maybe he just thought it could be password protected... I don't know.. that's why I ask :)
<LjL> pointer_: ?
<Schuenemann> drarem: you can right click and select Edit as root
<pointer_> i must to open 34595 UDP port...
<LjL> pointer_: TCP/UDP ports are open *unless* you explicitly "close" them somehow
<pointer_> how i do that???
<pointer_> i have rooter
<LjL> pointer_: then it's a problem with your router, not with Ubuntu
<drarem> nahh, but maybe i should be editing stuff in development on my home and then sudo cp it to the production folders that are protected
<stdin> if you prefer to speak Italian, use #kubuntu-it
<drarem> prob better way of not hosing stuff up
<Valmarko> I want to remove a directory. What command should I use?
<Kubentero> rmdir
<LjL> !pm | pointer_
<ubotu> pointer_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<Valmarko> tnks
<LjL> pointer_: i don't know, it depends entirely on your router. it comes with an instruction manual i would assume
<drarem> what is this debconf for PostFix thing?
<Valmarko> I want to remove a directory but its not empty. What command should I use ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Valmarko about cli | Valmarko, see the private message from Ubotu
<Schuenemann> rm -rf directory
<stdin> Valmarko: rm -r
<LjL> Valmarko: "man rm"
* Kubentero is going to be beta testing gassy gorrilla :(
<Valmarko> ok, tanks :)
<sivaji> ple tell me what is the use of this command rm -r
<Schuenemann> rm = remove
<stdin> sivaji: man rm
<Schuenemann> -r = include subdirectory
<Schuenemann> ies*
<stdin> -r = recursive
<Schuenemann> sounds better
<Kubentero> KDE ~= June?
<stdin> huh?
<Kubentero> KDE4 ~= June?
<stdin> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<bonbonthejon> is kde4 going to be backported to dapper?
<Schuenemann> what should I install to use vnc?
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Schuenemann> vncserver (apt-get) ?
<stdin> bonbonthejon: don't think so, not any time soon anyway
<bonbonthejon> stdin: hmm, how about for edgy?
<chuen> Hi. If I can find lib files in the repository and have to download in gzip format, how do I install them correctly?
<chuen> I mean *can't* find - sorry!
<Dell-Net> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<stdin> bonbonthejon: maybe, but KDE4 isn't going to be released for a long time, there will be a developer release (to make KDE4 apps), but not a desktop release any time soon
<chuen> Hi stdin thans for you help with amarok yesterday.
<stdin> chuen: no problem :)
<stdin> !compile | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<chuen> stdin - where do I use the '!' command?
<stdin> chuen: you don't, you read the link the bot gave you
<chuen> Oh, OK - but I've seen that a few times -is it an irc command?
<stdin> chuen: no, it's a command for the ubuntu bot
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Schuenemann> stdin: which vnc you use (if any) ?
<chuen> stdin Oh! Ok.  I search in adept and couldn't find libmtp (which is what I;m looking for)
<stdin> Schuenemann: I don't, but I've used FreeNX, it's quite good
<Schuenemann> hmm.... but that's a different protocol, right?
<sivaji> when i compile my c++ program in eclipse i got this error "lauch failed  no binaries "  how can i solve this
<stdin> Schuenemann: yeah, it's SSH
<Schuenemann> I need vnc
<stdin> Schuenemann: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<stdin> opps :p
<stdin> Schuenemann: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<stdin> chuen: yeah, it's not in dapper, why do you need it?
<Kubentero> OK i have a HP 5610 printer
<Kubentero>  I only see drivers for 5600 which I figure would be close enough
<Kubentero> I guess not
<Kubentero> :(
<Kubentero> None oft he testp ags print
<chuen> stdin for an mtp device I'm trying to use in amarok.
<chuen> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MT
<chuen> stdin my ipod is fine, but my son is bitching about not being able to use hisCreative device any more :)
<stdin> chuen: ok, so where did you download the lib from?
<Schuenemann> can I remove file /tmp/.X3-lock ? I killed a procss
<Schuenemann> process*
<Schuenemann> I mean is it safe?
<Schuenemann> says write-locked
<Balsamic_Chicken> omg omg how could i enhance OpenOffice Word's thesaurus, it's a piece of crap right now =(
<chuen> stdin: sorry went to get lunch ...
<stdin> chuen: aww, now you're making me hungry
<chuen> stdin: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/
<chuen> stdin: LOL
<stdin> chuen: which version? 0.2.1?
<stdin> chuen: *0.1.2
<chuen> stdin: Yep.
<stdin> chuen: ok, let's try and compile it then :)
<chuen> stdin: Gulp.
<stdin> chuen: 1st thing you need to do, is open konsole
<chuen> stdin: first time for eveything ...
<chuen> stdin: OK - one sec.
<chuen> stdin: OK, done.
<stdin> chuen: now you need to cd to where you downloaded the file
<chuen> stdin: ok
<stdin> chuen: so if it's on the desktop "cd Desktop"
<stdin> chuen: done that?
<chuen> stdin: Mmm. "permission denied"
<chuen> I think I may know why...
<stdin> chuen: huwa?
<drarem> is there a channel here for ubuntu server security or something?
<chuen> stdin: a chmod experiment that went wrong :(
<stdin> drarem: #ubuntu-server is for ubuntu server
<chuen> from my user director with a '*' at the end .
<stdin> chuen: oh deer
<chuen> What mermissions should Desktop have>?
<chuen> permissions even.
<stdin> chuen: it's normally 700
<drarem> thanks
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the 700 club
<ninHer> where are located conf. files of kopete ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i think i saw it on tv for like 2 seconds
<stdin> ninHer:~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<ninHer> thakns stdin
<stdin> :)
<chuen> stdin: Not familiar enough with chomd (obviously, from earlier experiment) but group and other are forbidden and user has read / write.
<stdin> chuen: 700 = owner (user) read+write+execute, group forbidden , other forbidden
<stdin> chuen: with directories, execute means, permission to enter the directory
<chuen> stdin: Ah, OK.
<guglielf> hi, I have a problem: the only way for the adept_notifier to start is after updating with apt-get in konsole. Any suggestion? tnx
<chuen> stdin: so if  I chmod Desktop
<stdin> guglielf: what do you mean?
<stdin> chuen: so "chmod 700 Desktop" then "cd Desktop"
<chuen> stdin: what's the syntax from, say my user directory?
<chuen> stdin: OK.
<guglielf> I mean that the only way I have to mak ean update is using apt-get in konsole
<chuen> stdin: Done.
<stdin> guglielf: adept_notifier isn't starting ?
<stdin> guglielf: if so, press Alt-F2 and type in: adept_updater
<guglielf> stdin: apparently not
<Kubentero>  can I Print an ODT from the command line?
<stdin> chuen: ok, now you need to extract the files from the tar.gz archive
<guglielf> stdin: it starts only after updating the database with apt-get: strage behaviour indee
<fdoving> guglielf: you didn't disable apt-index-watcher did you?
<guglielf> no, i did not
<chuen> stdin: via command line? Never done that I'm afraid.
<Kubentero> Oh no wait it's a doc
<guglielf> stdin: what's that?
<Kubentero>  can I print a .doc from the command line?
<stdin> guglielf: that's because you only see it if there are updates available, and apt-get update checks for updates
<stdin> chuen: ok, this is how we do it :)
<stdin> chuen: tar xzf libmtp-0.1.2.tar.gz
<chuen> stdin: OK. Just returns to command prompt, right?
<sivaji> i dont can shortcut for cd driver on desktop when i put a cd inside the cd driver
<stdin> chuen: yep
<dennister> gm ppl
<chuen> stdin: OK.
<sivaji> i want that short cut to appear what to do ple tell me ?
<stdin> chuen: tar is used to extract .tar files. tar.gz is a GZip compressed Tar archive, so we tell tar to extract with "x" and that the file is Gzipped with "z" and the file name with "f"
<dennister> any web developers in the channel?  I'm looking on some advice as to the relative merits of zope 3, drupal, & joomla?
<Kubentero> Zopee3 rocks! :)
<chuen> stdin. OK thx. I'll print my IRC log out later and review that :)
<stdin> chuen: I'm going to try and explain most of the commands used here, so you get a better understanding :)
<chuen> stdin. OK, great.
<dennister> really? how easy is it to learn for an experienced developer who's really into joomla?
<dennister> i ask because we need a relatively complex site fast that we can build on over time
<guglielf> stdin: yeah right, but i'd like adept_notifier to notify for updates
<stdin> chuen: now if you use the command "ls" (that's LS lower case), you see a new directory called "libmtp-0.1.2"
<guglielf> stdin: thanks for the attn however, just in case how can I enable that apt-index-watcher
<stdin> guglielf: it should check for updates once a day automatically
<chuen> stdin: Yes.
<Kubentero> dennister: A pain :) Zope has very steep learning curve but is supremely configurable and poerful once you get it
<stdin> guglielf: "sudo /etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher start" or "sudo /etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher restart" to restart it
<stdin> chuen: now cd in to that directory
<stdin> chuen: cd = Change Directory :)
<guglielf> stdin: mmm ok i'll try that, tnx!
<dennister> ok, so even a very experienced programmer/web developer might not be able to get it up and running by Feb 1st?
<Kubentero> dennister: Yeah you should be able to do that pretty easy
<Kubentero>  apt-get install zope3 :)
<Kubentero> Just might be hard to appreciate what you have
<dennister> Kubentero: i'm afraid i'm not that developer...she's a mac-head
<stdin> chuen: you can use a feature called "Tab Completion" to help, if you type "cd lib<TAB>" (where <TAB> is the tab key), the command will be compleated for you
<dennister> i'm the content person who'll be maintaining content
<Kubentero> We have it running on macs at work
<Kubentero> just as simple
<dennister> really? as simple as joomla?
<Kubentero> dennister: You should love zope then it logically seperates design engine and content
<chris_> hi
<chris_> who can donate some os there
<chuen> stdin: I know 'cd' and a few other commands but I forget the syntax sometimes :) OK. Done
<Kubentero> You can work on content all you want without having to worry about how it's going to be displayed or processed
<chris_> OS
<chuen> stdin: the 'tab completeion' is handy to know :)
<chris_> os
<chris_> hey
<stdin> chuen: it's *very* useful :)
<Kubentero> dennister: Going to be around for about 50 minutes?
<chris_> k
<stdin> chuen: now the 1st thing you'll want to do, is look at the files in the directory, so use the command "ls" to look (ls = list)
<dennister> yes, but only an hour
<dennister> have to leave in 2 hrs
<dennister> not one hr
<chuen> stdin: OK.
<Kubentero> dennister: ok. I think that if this is a one off project stick with what you know. If you are looking to explore then Zope3 is a worthwhile endeavour
<stdin> chuen: most packages that you compile will have a "configure" script, and so dose this one (which makes things easier)
<chuen> stdn: OK.
<stdin> chuen: so what we need to do, is run that script, but we need to tell it a couple of things first
<Schuenemann> isn't there an EASY way to set VNC?
<dennister> well, we're meeting wtiht he mac/joomla developer on friday...she said she'd be willing to learn drupal or whatever depending on whether or not it was 'needed'
<stdin> chuen: we need to tell it the prefix to use, that's what directory to install everything in, in this case (and in most others), we want to install in /usr
<dennister> i'm just concerned that joomla is too limiting a framework
<Kubentero> Well decide if you need it then :-)
<Kubentero> I don't think you will find that an issue with Zope3
<stdin> chuen: so we run the script like this: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<dennister> yes...it's more powerful apparently...even the silva is neat for collaborative publishing/versioning
<stdin> chuen: you'll see it run, and It'll probably stop with an error if you don't have all the things the package needs installed
<chuen> stdin: I think there are some dependants, so that may happen as I checked for them using adept earlier - lets  try it ....
<stdin> chuen: have you installed the "build-essential" package yet ?
<Kubentero> dennister: I'd go to #zope and #joomla and get them to tell you the weaknesses of the other.
<chuen> stdin: Ummm, don't think so. BTW, it ran ok - no errors that I can identify.
<dennister> i'm also concerned about what i read in this techsoup article comparing joomla, drupal, and plone: "it has limited out-of-the box functionality for dealing with sophisticated dynamic content structures. For instance, the site navigation is limited to no more than two levels of hierarchy"
<stdin> chuen: can you paste the output?
<stdin> chuen: (to pastebin)
<Kubentero> dennister: For which one?
<chuen> stdin: Yes I will - it was checking for some tings (GAWK) it couldn't find - maybe that's an error.
<divansantana> hello all! :)
<divansantana> please can someone advise me about something...?
<dennister> ok; i will check those channels out...thx Kubentero :)  this is an isp the site is for, and it could be very complex...the quote i pasted above was for the joomla
<stdin> chuen: I'll let you know when I look at the output
<divansantana> I have tried to chek man page wit no luck
<chuen> stdin: I saw another error - no C compiler - hang on I'll paste it .....
<divansantana> I have a package on system that I want apt-get upgrade to ignore - any Ideas???
<Kubentero> dennister: I'll catch up with you soon
<dennister> k thx again
<chuen> stdin: Ooops, pastebin is accusing me of spamming :)
<stdin> divansantana: you can't do that with apt-get, you can do it with aptitude tho, like "sudo aptitude hold package". then "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1056/
<stdin> http://pastebin.com/ is an alternative chuen
<chuen> stdin: Thx. Handy to know of.
<Schuenemann> stdin: the tutorial you sent me says I can allow people to connect remotely to my desktop
<Hobbsee> stdin: wokrs better to hold with dpkg
<Schuenemann> System Settings > Sharing > Desktop Sharing  > Create & Manage Invitations ...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you think we could have that in Adept sometime? :D
<Schuenemann> where is desktop sharing? I don't see it
<divansantana> stdin: great thanks!! :D i also found you can do it in synaptic(via ssh -X) and lock package permantly! - hopefully! will try thanks
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure.  when you implement it :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: or when manchickend does :)
<Jucato> I dare not touch Adept's code :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
<stdin> chuen: ok, you see the part saying "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH", it means you need some extra tools, they are in  build-essential, so "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<chuen> stdin: OK
<Schuenemann> sigh...
<stdin> Schuenemann: Kmenu -> Internet -> Krfb
<Schuenemann> stdin: does that use vnc?
<chuen> stdin: OK it's installed .
<stdin> Schuenemann: afaik yes
<stdin> chuen: now you run the configure script again. (you can use the up arrow to get to the command, press up until you see it, then press enter)
<Schuenemann> it doesn't let me configure anything
<Schuenemann> like the password
<lenscape> !dsniff
<ubotu> dsniff: Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 114 kB, installed size 368 kB
<stdin> Schuenemann: the password is displayed on the dialogue, if you want to set it up yourself, you need a vnc server
<Schuenemann> ? isn't that a vnc server?
<chuen> stdin: Ok there are acouple of libraries missing (as I suspected) . I'll double check in adept but I don't think they'r e in repository.
<Schuenemann> at least the password is random for every invitation
<stdin> Schuenemann: yes, but it's only a temporary one
<chuen> Shall I past ethe output?
<stdin> yes
<chuen> stdin: OK.
<Schuenemann> is there a command like windows' ipconfig?
<eilker> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> Schuenemann: it is ifconfig
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1059/
<stdin> chuen: ok, it says we need libusb, and because we are compiling with it, we need the -dev (development) package too, so "sudo apt-get install libusb-dev"
<chuen> stdin: OK ...
<sivaji_2009> when i am trying to install a package i got error report that launchpad program not found what shall i do stdin
<stdin> sivaji_2009: is that with adept?
<chuen> stdin: OK, done.
<sivaji_2009> no
<stdin> sivaji_2009: what with then?
<sivaji_2009> in consol
<stdin> chuen: now run the configure command, same as before
<stdin> sivaji_2009: what's the exact error ?
<chuen> stdin: OK ...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<sivaji_2009> it is a .bin
<stdin> sivaji_2009: what is it for ?
<chuen> stdin: OK. No errors (AFAIK).
<sivaji_2009> i check for supporting files and say click finish for installation that  time  i got this error
<stdin> chuen: at the end dose it say "config.status: executing depfiles commands" ?
<chuen> stdin: Yes, that the last line of output.
<stdin> chuen: then that part worked, next step now :p
<stdin> sivaji_2009: what is the .bin package for ?
<chuen> stdin: OK :)
<stdin> chuen: now comes the actual compiling :)
<stdin> chuen: to start the process of, we type the command "make"
<stdin> chuen: and it will start to make the package :p
<chuen> stdin: OK ...
<eilker> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<chuen> just 'make'
<DaSkreech> dennister: Ok I'm at work now
<stdin> chuen: yes, just "make" , then you will see lots of things you wont understand now :p
<chuen> stdin: LOL
<sivaji_2009> stdin: it is wsad
* Jucato hopes chuen used the --prefix option...
<stdin> Jucato: yes, we did :)
<Jucato> koolness
<Jucato> carry on :P
<chuen> jucato: Ummm no :)
<chuen> stdin: We did?!
<stdin> we even resolved dependencies
<Jucato> heh if you didn't use --prefix... well :P
<stdin> chuen: remember? "./configure --prefix=/usr" ?
<chuen> stdin: Oh *that* ? ;-)
<Jucato> er...
<chuen> stdin: Now I see.
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> setting --prefix=/usr defeats the purpose of why I hoped you used --prefix..
<chuen> stdin: Ok it's finished.
<stdin> sivaji_2009: post the whole output
<Jucato> but anyway... stdin's customer :)
<stdin> Jucato: no, we want/need it to be in /usr
<Jucato> ah...
<stdin> chuen: can you post, say, the last 10 lines on pastebin
<chuen> jucato: 'Customer'? Is he d=going to invoice me secretly? ;)
<chuen> stdin: OK ...
<Jucato> he will
<DaSkreech> Hope you have a first born
<stdin> ok and chuen, yes, you will get my invoice :)
<chuen> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1062/
<Neovea> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<chuen> stdin: The (blank) cheque / check's in the post:)
<Jucato> hi Dr_willis
<stdin> chuen: looks good (and so dose the idea of a blank check :p )
<chuen> stdin: Drawn on a UK bank though ;)
<stdin> chuen: I'm in the UK :D
<chuen> stdin: Doh!
<stdin> hehe >:)
<stdin> chuen: now lets get one more package that will let you make a .deb file from the package
<chuen> stdin: OK, thx.
<stdin> chuen: we need to: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<stdin> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chuen> stdin: OK, done.
<stdin> chuen: now run "sudo checkinstall make install"
<Jucato> er...
<stdin> er...
<Jucato> if you're going to use checkinstall, no need for make install
<chuen> stdin: successful , but is asking for EOF (shall I carriage rtn?)
<stdin> Jucato: I know, but it's a habit, it still works
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> chuen: It's asking for a description
<stdin> chuen: just put "userspace USB programming library" (without quotes) and press enter twice
<sivaji_2009> how to convert .rpm to .deb
<stdin> !alien | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Dr_willis> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
* Dr_willis is slow.
* stdin is fast :)
* Dr_willis sedates stdin 
<chuen> stdin: Done. Now it's asking if I want to change any of 9 values listed.
<vyoman> has anybody a link to todays updates what has changed?
<stdin> chuen: leave them all as default and just press enter
<chuen> stdin: OK. It's installed!
<chuen> stdin: that's it (for now) isn't it?
<stdin> chuen: well done, you have just compiled your first package :)
<chuen> stdin: Yes, with a major hand-hold.
<chuen> stdin: I'll print that section of the irc log out. :)
<chuen> stdin: For posterity ;)
<stdin> chuen: frame it :P
<chuen> stdin : LOL
<chuen> stdin: No, about that cheque ...
<chuen> stdin: do you have time for a 'day job'? Or is this it? ;-)
<stdin> heh, my "day job" is actually a "night job" :p
<chuen> stdin: Your not a sysadmin on permamnent nights are you? ;)
<chuen> stdin: Right time, for a cuppa and a change of view :)
<drarem> generic question - is it really necessary for all these forums to make you type in some code you can barely read to authenticate you are a human and then fill out a registration email to say you are who you say you are just to be able to post a dumb reply to a dumb message?
<chuen> stdin: thanks again ttyl
<stdin> but I prefer nights :)
<stdin> no problem chuen  :)
<chuen> stdin: I would imnagine it;s quiter than days (here) LOL.
<stdin> chuen: yep, that's why I like it :P
<n8k99> drarem: it is if you would rather not have a reply to your legitmate question point to the solution to your erectile disfunction
<drarem> lol
<drarem> how'd you know i paid for those
<n8k99> erm, it's all over planet kubuntu
<drarem> one too many ads, that spam really gets to you and then boom - guess their marketing stratedgy really does work
<n8k99> hence the need for the signup-verify-signin process
* stdin has gone for lunch (only 2 hours late)
<eppu> I keep getting "nothing to be done." when trying to compile a new kernel, which doesn't make sense to me since it's never been compiled before and I ran clean on it as well
<karmikaze> hrmmm
<karmikaze> the updater is suggesting it is going to upgrade two linux-restricted-modules REMOVE my nvidia-glx and upgrade xserver-xorg-core...
<eppu> I'm also using make-kpkg to make a kernel pkg rather than straight compile
<karmikaze> does that mean i have to reinstall nvidia-glx again afterwards??
<karmikaze> lupine_85: you about?
<tristano> hello. i.m trying to install official driver for printer samsung scx4100. with other distros this works. but here, when i run the installer install.sh, i have this error message: ERROR: HARDWARE_PLATFORM undefined, execution aborted
<luis_> ola
<luis_> buenas tardes
<luis_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BluesKaj> ok luis
<luis_> necesito ayuda
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<luis_> grrcias
<BluesKaj> ok
<tristano> hom to allow root to have X access?
<eviljames> I don't think ubuntu is designed in that way.  You should be accessing programs that need root access using sudo or kdesu I think.
<eviljames> But I'm moving into hour 48 of being an ubuntu user, so don't take my words as gospel.
<Jucato> !sudo | tristano
<ubotu> tristano: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eviljames> Jucato: so I'm right? :)
<Jucato> eviljames: yes
* eviljames learns
<tristano> ubotu: i don't want to use sudo, i want have root login to X witohut sudo!
<Jucato> tristano: ubotu is a bot
<tristano> jucato: i don't want to use sudo, i want have root login to X witohut sudo!
<tristano> yes, i.m sorry :D
<Jucato> tristano: if you read that page before complaining, you'd know the answer
<tristano> Jucato: not understood
<Jucato> tristano: you want to be able to login graphically to root right?
<eviljames> tristano: as my understanding goes, there's no way to specifically login to an ubuntu system as root.  You *COULD* killall running x processes, go to the command line, type "sudo su" for root access, then run startx again
<Zero_Kelvin> Hiyo. Got a problem here with KDE and a particular KIO Slave - KZip. Normally Konqueror and Gwenview can access zipped files no problem, Gwenview even making a thumbnail when encountering them in a directory. At the moment though the only thing that seems capable of opening zip's is Ark, however Konqueror will open a zip if I put in zip:/home/zero/blah.zip
<eviljames> but that would be taking a long way to go around the security measures in place.
<Jucato> tristano: that wiki page that the bot gave has instructions
<Zero_Kelvin> How do I reinstall kzip?
<eviljames> zero: couldn't you just use adept to remove and re-add the package?
<eviljames> or apt-get uninstall kzip
<Jucato> kzip?
<linguista> hy to all
<linguista> hi
<Zero_Kelvin> eviljames: What's the package name? I can't find anything that tells me, otherthan it seems to be in a big KDE package.
<eviljames> Jucato: I think kzip == ark.
<tristano> Jucato: i often work in console, switching user with 'su' and start an application with gui, isn't possibile here?
<Jucato> tristano: I'm not sure. you could check that page for that one. doesn't "kdesu <app>" work for you?
<Jucato> hm...
<linguista> I need to write in japanese on kubuntu
<Jucato> the kioslave for tar:/ and zip:/ aren't in a separate package
<Zero_Kelvin> Possibly this one - kdebase-kio-plugins
<Jucato> yes that one
<eviljames> Zero_Kelvin: that's likely.
<fdoving> Zero_Kelvin: it's described here: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<tristano> Jucato: yes
<Zero_Kelvin> Yeah, now how do I reinstall it without adept or dselect trying to remove a tonne of other stuff?
<eviljames> oh.
<eviljames> those are things that are dependant on kdebase-kio-plugins
<eviljames> hm.
<eviljames> That's where the limits of my ubuntu knowledge end, sorry.
<tristano> Jucato: anyway, my problem is another. i'm searching to install an official printer driver, in every other distribution it's all ok, here installer give errors...
<Jucato> the kioslaves for tar ang zip are independent of ark btw
<Jucato> tristano: I'm not good w/ printers
<tristano> jucato, this is not a printer problem
<tristano> i think that is a bash problem
<Zero_Kelvin> Nnngn nng nngn {slaps head} - apt-get install --reinstall kdebase-kio-plugins
<Jucato> tristano: if you pastebin the errors that you get, maybe someone could help
<tristano> jucato, only one error, that is generated by the script...
<Jucato> what?
<tristano> i must go now. grrr.
<drarem> what's a good ftp server
<drarem> or recommended
<Jucato> ftp server or ftp app?
<hatta> vsftpd
<hatta> fast and safe
<stdin> hmm http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-SCX_4100
<drarem> server
<drarem> thanks
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install
<sivaji> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sivaji> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ fusr /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Jucato> Zero_Kelvin: let me get the FAQ
<Jucato> Zero_Kelvin: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror <-- but only do the "To enable Konqueror to open tar and zip..."
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install
<sivaji> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sivaji> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/Desktop$ fusr /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Zero_Kelvin> Jucato: Well thank %$#@ for that. :)
<Zero_Kelvin> Jucato: Seems silly that was disabled.
<Jucato> Zero_Kelvin: try to ask in #kubuntu first, as there are something that apply only to Kubuntu,like this one :)
<Jucato> ok... over and out! :)
<eppu> I keep getting "nothing to be done." when trying to compile a new kernel, which doesn't make sense to me since it's never been compiled before and I ran clean on it as well
<eppu> I'm also using make-kpkg to make a kernel pkg rather than straight compile
<Zero_Kelvin> Jucato: I did, but I was chasing the idea that since the KIO's worked directly and not indirectly that maybe there'd been some wrong with my install. It did go blank first time round (half an hour blank).
<Zero_Kelvin> Oh well, now that that's sorted, I'm off to bed. Night all.
<eppu> ah I missed the end of the line, I'm a stupid idiot!!!! grrrr
<hassan2a_> le greff
<tristano> hello, i have a ppd driver file, in which directory should i to put it?
<payton> Hello, I have a question.  I'm using Edgy KDE and need to install a KMDR script.  How do I do that?
<drarem> how do i give permission to a directory so i can edit or upload to it
<drarem> chmod  ?
<drarem> chmod 750
<payton> Hello?  Anyone out there?
<Gingillo> how do i install beryl on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !beryl | Gingillo
<ubotu> Gingillo: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Gingillo> Thanks
* BluesKaj wonders why no one has written an open source program like "tovid " for windows ...it's so simple and effective :)
<andreasw> hi
<Gingillo> how do i find my version of kubuntu? (i don't remember lol)
<osoh> hi all
<stdin> Gingillo: lsb_releasea -a
<Gingillo> thanks =)
<stdin> Gingillo: sorry, it's : lsb_release -a
<stdin> small typo :)
<Gingillo> :P
<Jucato> releasa... new command :P
<chuen> stdin: Hi. Can I ask a quick question?
<stdin> you just did :P
<stdin> but you can ask another one if you want
<chuen> stdin: LOL. I hope it's quick as in 'not time consuming' ... however...
<chuen> stdin: I think we covered this yeterday, but I tried to a new respository (lates tversion of Amarok) in Adept Manager.
<stdin> yes
<chuen> stdin: This was fine except that the upgrade was diallawed because of 'BREAK' (I'd forgotten, but this happened yestaerday).
<stdin> chuen: yeah, that's why we changed it to another one
<chuen> stdin: So now I have the 'ackages availble' icon in my taskbar constantly :). Can I undo what I've done?
<chuen> stdin: BTW,  the *only* reason I'm trying to get amarok 1.4.4 installed is that it is know to work with Creative Zen players (,ost).
<tristano> which files are necesary in order to setup (with my hands) a printer?
<chuen> stdin: Otherwise I wouldn't botther (you!)
<stdin> chuen: you should be able to just remove the repository from adept
<chuen> stdin: So just "request removal" ?
<hassan2a_> is there anyone ?
<chuen> stdin: Oh no, that's the package.
<stdin> chuen: no, remove the repository not the package :p
<chuen> stdin: LOL - how do I do that?
<hassan2a_> who playing to enemy territory ??
<BluesKaj> the best amarok source is www.imbrandon.com  in my experience
<chuen> BluesKaj: will check it thx.
<stdin> chuen: I think it under "View -> Manage Repositories!
<stdin> faik 1.4.2 is the latest version that works on dapper
<chuen> stdin: O yes, so it is. Time for another break I think :)
<stdin> sed 's/faik/afik/'
<chuen> stdin: OK, I'll have to brealk the news gently to my son :)
<stdin> (still wrong)
<chuen> stdin: Or offer to buy him a player that *does* work!
<stdin> chuen: ok, cya later
<BluesKaj> chuen, it's undre the "Seveas" repos
<chuen> stdin: ttyll
<chuen> BluesKaj: sorry, wher's that?
<stdin> BluesKaj: dose it have all the libs too? as 1.4.4 needs some newer versions than dapper has
<BluesKaj> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<stdin> BluesKaj: he's got dapper, not edgy
<BluesKaj> bummer , but he should just check the same deb sources under dapper instead
<BluesKaj> ok try this one http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/all/
<stdin> isn't that still a edgy one?
<esaym> anyone know how to configure artsd?
<BluesKaj> oops he changed the dapper toedgy ..sorry about that :(
<chuen> stdin: Is upgrading to Edhy difficult?
<stdin> chuen: depends, ever used automatix or easyubuntu on dapper?
<BluesKaj> some of these deb/dapper sources might do it,https://lists.snort.org/pipermail/chisug/2006-July/000022.html
<chuen> stdin: Not yet. :)
<chuen> stdin: I've only had Kubuntu installed about a week.
<stdin> chuen: good, then it shouldn't be difficult
<BluesKaj> just look for the amarok one
<stdin> just follow the guide
<iankesterhaney> hello, i have feisty fawn.  the update applet fails after asking if i want to upgrade to a newer version. then crashes
<chuen> stdin - where;s the guide?
<stdin> BluesKaj: there is a amarok 1.4.4 repo from kubuntu.org, but amarok 1.4.4 depends on some things not in dapper
<stdin> !upgrade | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<iankesterhaney> its adept notifier. is there a new version or is something not set right?
<Jucato> iankesterhaney: #ubuntu+1 or #kubuntu-devel
<renato> ?D
<renato> =D
<iankesterhaney> thanks
<stdin> iankesterhaney: feisty isn't stable yet, so it could be a bug
<stdin> if you want stable, use dapper or edgy
<chuen> stdin: thanks.
<fdoving> iankesterhaney: i have that issue too. just hit cancel. and skip fetching of updates.
<stdin> chuen: no problem :)
<judgen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLcc19mt4eA
<judgen> the most beautiful song ever
<iankesterhaney> only synaptic and aptitude work, the main gui crashes if i press cancel, anyway i will move to the devel channel
<stdin> probably why I haven't seen that issue, I always use synaptic
<judgen> nayone know where i can buy tapes/dvds of the hockey played by the cccp in the 80s
<fdoving> iankesterhaney: hum.. i cancelled the 'upgrade to new version' wizard.. and skipped fetching updates, and continued as normal.
<fdoving> !offtopic | judgen
<ubotu> judgen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<iankesterhaney> the package manager crashes if i say cancel upgrade
<judgen> igor larionov is the best player in all of history, followed only by gordie howe, wayne gretsky and vladimir konstantinov
<stdin> iankesterhaney: you can always run the update in konsole
<Jucato> judgen: please stay on topic
<iankesterhaney> apt-get update will fetch the list, it is annoying however to switch out everytime a new verion comes along.
<chuen> stdin: That method looks a bit hairy for me! How about if use the 'offical' version (which stil look a bit hairy!) ?
<stdin> well, feisty is a development version after all
<fdoving> iankesterhaney: the thing is, features are pushed into feisty before the feature freeze.. they don't have to work. they just need to be there.  will be fixed before the release i belive.
<iankesterhaney> oh, they say its a known problem, thanks for the advice
<stdin> chuen: hold on, let me look at the guide, I haven't actually seen it yet :P
<BluesKaj> chuen , I'm still a noob in a lotta ways regarding linux, and I had very little trouble upgrading from Dapper to Edgy
<chuen> BlusKaj: Did you use the 'officail' method?
<waylandbill> smb4k butchered my /etc/sudoers file. is there a way to fix it?
<BluesKaj> chuen ,  I had help of course , but yes the official method by the internet upgrade
<waylandbill> I probably have to use the live-cd to fix it.
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: you can boot in single mode (recovery) to fix it from the console.
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: or the live CD.
<waylandbill> LeeJunFan: I could do an init 1, or do I have to reboot into single?
<stdin> chuen: the "official" was is more for Ubutnu than Kubuntu
<stdin> chuen: you won't have update-manager installed
<stdin> waylandbill: in edgy+ it's telinit 1
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: you really only need to have 2 lines in there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1081/
<chuen> stdin: Why won't I have it installed?
<stdin> chuen: because it's part of synaptic
<chuen> stdin: Shoudl I install that?
<stdin> chuen: it's the Adept equivalent in Ubuntu (Gnome)
<Xera> hoi
<stdin> chuen: there's nothing stopping you from installing it I guess, you'll also get a load of GTK libs too
<chuen> stdin: OK.
<Xera> anyone in here had an error with phpmyadmin where it says in the db list there are tables in a database, but when you goto browse it, it says "no tables found on X"
<chuen> stdin: So what do the majority of Kubuntu users do if they need to upgrade to  the latest?
<stdin> chuen: change the sources.list (like change all the instances of "dapper" to "edgy")
<Xera> :o, and that will let you update to edgy?
<chuen> stdin: Is that difficult?
<Xera> chuen, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
* Rob-West is now awake
<Xera> change all dapper repos to edgy repos
<chuen> Xera: OK.
<Xera> then save
<stdin> chuen: changing the sources.list isn't, the upgrade *can* be
<chuen> stdin: Mmm. I'll have to either plucj up more courage or get a bit more savvy first i think :)
<Jucato> !kdesu
<sergio_> Hola
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sergio_> Alguien en espaol?
<Jucato> !es | sergio_
<ubotu> sergio_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stdin> chuen: like I said, there isn't anything stopping you from installing the update-manager package and doing it the "official" way
<sergio_> thanks
<chuen> stdin: Maybe that's best. Have you got a HOWTO link?
<stdin> chuen: for what, installing update-manager?
<chuen> stdin: Sorry, yes.
<stdin> chuen: it's in adept
<chuen> stdin: Oh, OK, thx.
<stdin> ;)
<BluesKaj> stdin, you'll get him on edgy yet :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: I won't stop before he's on feisty :P
<BluesKaj> haha
<BluesKaj> stdin, are you enjoying feisty , any probs like networking etc ?
<waylandbill> that was just wierd... the invalid opcodes messages went to the beginning of the sudoers file.
<chuen> stdin: Ok, I've installed it. Do you know where it;'s located - does it have a gui ? ;-)
<stdin> BluesKaj: metworking is fine for me, but I don't have wireless :)
<BluesKaj> no, me neither ...hooked up with wifey's windows pc thru samba
<BluesKaj> using a router for the network
<stdin> chuen: Kmenu -> System -> Update Manager
<stdin> BluesKaj: sounds like my home net, feisty works fine (so far) :)
<BluesKaj> cool:)
<chuen> stdin: Mm, doesn't seem to b there :(
<stdin> chuen: it'll probably show after a logout/back in, but you can start it manually
<chuen> stdin: I'll reboot brb.
<stdin> chuen: just run "update-manager" (from Alt-F2)
<stdin> ok :)
<sven__> hi
<bronze_0_1> hi all, Just installed kubuntu yesterday, first time with apt-get.  I want to turn on SSH but its does not appear in the system services list that pops up from the "system settings" menu.  Does that mean it needs to be installed?
<bronze_0_1> actually i want to turn on SSHd  :)
<Xera> anyone in here had an error with phpmyadmin where it says in the db list there are tables in a database, but when you goto browse it, it says "no tables found on X"
<stdin> bronze_0_1: inststall the package "ssh" that will install the ssh daemon (server)
<bronze_0_1> stdin: Much thanks.
<stdin> bronze_0_1: no problem :)
<YumeNoEien> hello everyone
<YumeNoEien> is there someone who can help me? Im new to kubuntu
<YumeNoEien> and trying to get it to play mp3
<Xera> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> YumeNoEien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<YumeNoEien> thank you guys
<YumeNoEien> il start reading ^
<zorglu_> q. how do i install another language for kubuntu dapper ? french/fr to be more specific
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> heh
<zorglu_> not the proper one :)
<waylandbill> Ha... didn't know dapper was so offensive.
<stdin> zorglu_: I think you need to install language-support-fr , but you may find better advice in #kubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> stdin: there are no wikipage on this ?
<stdin> zorglu_: I don't know, have you looked ?
<zorglu_> lookin
<zorglu_> yep maybe #ubuntu-fr knows it better as they do it a lot :)
<fdoving> zorglu_: you need language-pack-kde-fr
<bronze_0_1> stdin:  worked to perfection.  thank you again.
<stdin> bronze_0_1: no problem :)
<zorglu_> mouaoua to talk on #ubuntu-fr i think in english and then translate in french :)
<Murrlin> good morning
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok
<Murrlin> I wonder if this is the right place to ask about a command absence?
<Murrlin> there have been two commands I don't seem to have
<Murrlin> one is "lndir"
<fdoving> that's in the 'xutils-dev' package.
<Murrlin> is this distro-specific? or even system (i.e. linux, unix, bsd, et al) specific?
<fdoving> it's distro specific what distros include, yes.
<Murrlin> oh? hmm ok
<bronze_0_1> because the "administrator mode" button appears to be broken on my Kubuntu install (Is this true for most?)  i had to ope na second X-Windows display (:1) as root to change my system setting (on Ctrl-ALT-F6).  Problem is I can't seem to get back to the X-Windows display on that virtual terminal/console.  When I go to it all I see is a plain text Virtua ltermina with no prompt and some tex tthat is coming from an X windows display
<bronze_0_1>  manager (I think)  Anyone know What I do to get the :1 X display back?
* Murrlin grabs
<kolkoklop> ,
<stdin> bronze_0_1: why didn't you just run "kdesu systemsettings" ?
<BluesKaj> cntrl+alt+F7
<bronze_0_1> stdin, Didn't know about it.  :)  been a mainly command line user for a loong time. Nat familiar yet with the cool KDE non-gui commands.
<stdin> isn't vt7 the normal place for :0 ?
<YumeNoEien> aww man,.. hey the apt-get command only works when youe comp is online right?
<bronze_0_1> BluesKaj:  Thank you, but that gets me to :0. I opend :1 on Ctrl-ALt-F6, but going there now shows only the text mode
<bronze_0_1> stdin: yes. thats where my :0 is.
<BluesKaj> sorry bronze_0_1 :(
<bronze_0_1> BluesKaj: Its the thought that counts. Thank you.
<Murrlin> not in xutils-dev (I seem not to even have that available)
<stdin> bronze_0_1: if you run the command to start an X session on vt6 the X session will run on vt8 as :0 starts
<stdin> *on vt7
<bronze_0_1> aha!  "\Dawn breaks over marblehead"
<YumeNoEien> could someone tell me how to get libxine-extracodecs on my laptop without it having an internet connection?
<stdin> YumeNoEien: you have to download it on another computer, then transfir it to the laptop
<matthew> !JAVA
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bronze_0_1> stdin: Yup ctrl-alt-F8 got me to :1.  And i thought I had tried that....
<YumeNoEien> k
<bronze_0_1> heh.
<YumeNoEien> do do i then just
<YumeNoEien> right click install on it?
<YumeNoEien> or does it require another command in the terminal?
<stdin> YumeNoEien: yes, that will work
<YumeNoEien> thank you stdin
<YumeNoEien> :)
<stdin> :)
<matthew> !spirewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spirewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> hmm whats the limewire version for linux?
<stdin> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<KR-data> ok, I'm close to getting one of my friens to change to Linux, since KDE is more to her taste than Gnome I decided to let her use kubuntu. Now the question comes, what good Windows Media Player-like media player in kubuntu?
<matthew> ahh frostwire, ty :D
<stdin> bronze_0_1: anyway, just remember if you want to start a GUI app (like systemsettings) just use "kdesu" before it
<Murrlin> xmms; mplayer; or kaffiene
<matthew> !pager
<KR-data> Murrlin: xmms and mplayer is not Windows Media Player-like
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Murrlin> <- recent kubuntu convert
<Murrlin> oh, sorry, misunderstood the question somewhat
<KR-data> Murrlin: btw. if you use xmms you should consider the change to Audacious, since it seems that xmms is dead
<Murrlin> then I'd say kaffiene or kmplayer
<Murrlin> audacious?
<Murrlin> interesting. I'll have to try this today
<KR-data> Murrlin: Gentoo have already excluded xmms from their package manage, and the others will probably follow in time
<Murrlin> gosh.
<zorglu_> q. i just created a second user on my kubuntu install, i do kdesu myprog but the usual root password doesnt work... for kdesu one need to put the user password ?
<KR-data> Murrlin: well atm xmms is superior in some few areas still, but in around two months I expect Audacious to be better n any way possible
<stdin> zorglu_: you need to add the use to the "adm" group
<stdin> *user
<KR-data> Murrlin: but well I'll have a look at kmplayer and kaffiene, thanks for the advice :)
<stdin> zorglu_: and root is disabled in kubuntu, you only use the users password
<BluesKaj> streamtuner and some other network audostreaming apps still use xmms as the playback engine ...seems to work ok
<zorglu_> stdin: well in my case there is a password
<zorglu_> but not having the second user being able to be root is good
<zorglu_> just to bad that kdesu doesnt accept the root password :)
<stdin> zorglu_: sudo is more secure than root
<zorglu_> :) i guess ubuntu people agree with you :)
<stdin> zorglu_: add the user to the "adm" group, and they will be able to use kdesu (or sudo)
<fdoving> zorglu_: kdesu can accept the root password.
<matthew> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<zorglu_> fdoving: well it didnt.
<fdoving> zorglu_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FrodeDoeving/Tips  - Nr. 5.
<KR-data> fdoving stdin zorglu_: what's the discussion?
<zorglu_> but it is not a real problem, i dont really need this
<zorglu_> just wanted to be sure my second user cant be root
<stdin> zorglu_: I told you how to do it
<BluesKaj> Frostwire is ok if ya want titles that have absolutely nothing to do with yer search ...it sucks IMO
<fdoving> stdin: i belive it's the admin group, not adm.
<zorglu_> about the language support, there is a menu for that :) 'system->language support'
<stdin> fdoving: nope, it's adm, look at your sudoers file and see :)
<matthew> how long does it take to install java? my install process has been at 30% for like 5mins now :(
<fdoving> stdin: just did. %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<stdin> matthew: you can't with adept, sorry :)
<zorglu_> matthew: it is asking for a confirmation somewhere, asking you to say 'yes i agree with the java license'
<stdin> fdoving: hmm, for some reason it's adm in mine?
<matthew> i've minimized everything, i dont see any yes no box
<itay> Hi all, I wonder - does k3b close the whole dvd disc after burning an ISO image ?
<itay> stdin: what a name !! lol
<stdin> matthew: like I said, you can't in adept, if you click the "Show more" button (or something to that effect) you'll see it asking you to accept a licence, but you can't in adept, it's a known issue, you have to do it from kinsole
<stdin> konsole, not kinsole :p
<matthew> oh ok,
<matthew> what command do i type?
<stdin> matthew: you need to close adept first
<matthew> yes, its done
<stdin> matthew: then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<stdin> itay: about your k3b question, k3b doesn't actually do the burning, it's normally done with growisofs (for DVDs)
<itay> ok
<matthew> ok i got this message: dpkg: status database is locked by another process. i have quit adept
<Xera> soooo.. nobody has ever had something like this in phpmyadmin
<Xera>  news (2)
<Xera> No tables found in database
<Xera> it says there's 2 tables, but then says there's none
<itay> so does growisofs close the disc or only the session ?
<stdin> matthew: sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Xera> NOBODY at all? :'(
<stdin> itay: I think it depends on what type of disk, not sure but, I think + and - are treated differently, but I'm sure there is also a setting somewhere for it too, in k3b and growisofs
<stdin> Xera: try asking in #ubuntu or ##php
<itay> ok whatever, thanks,  stdin !
<Xera> stdin, meh, k
<matthew> thanks, i got these command after i typed that in:
<matthew> Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-4) ...
<matthew> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-13) ...
<matthew> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-13)
<matthew> is that done?
* Balsamic_Chicken hugz beryl
* Balsamic_Chicken still not tired of it yet =)
<stdin> matthew: looks like it worked, you can check to see if it's installed in adept
* stdin loves beryl too :)
<matthew> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Balsamic_Chicken> i have frostwire too
<matthew> cool how diffrent is that from limewire?
* Balsamic_Chicken i downloaded superman returns and then watched hitchhiker's guide to galaxy, what a waste of 3 hrs
<Dr_willis> I got frost on the yard this morning
<Balsamic_Chicken> my heaters too hot lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> i tried to be next to it
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: lol ^^
<Balsamic_Chicken> so it'd feel like sauna
<Balsamic_Chicken> but then it got burning hot
<Balsamic_Chicken> so i backed off
<Balsamic_Chicken> =)
<andreasw> is the gnutella network safe?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i used it, my computer still works, so i don't really know tho =(
<BluesKaj> are you kidding , andreasw ? :)
<cloakable> Pretty safe
<Tm_T> Dunno but most computer stores are safe.
<Balsamic_Chicken> store?
<stdin> depends what you mean by "safe"
<cloakable> andreasw: I wouldn't use it on a windows computer :P
<scimone> hi
<matthew> adept is not responding, after i typed in password it wont open up
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: Store as a shop.
<matthew> brb
<andreasw> I feel saver with Usenet at the moment
<zorglu_> q. i want to prevent a given user from becoming root/sudo, is there a doc about that ?
<stdin> matthew: try the fuser command again "sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Balsamic_Chicken> Tm_T gnutella is a store?
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: nope, I wasn't saying that.
<Balsamic_Chicken> kk
<stdin> zorglu_: because they have to either be in the admin group, or in the /etc/sudoers file
<fignew> gnutella is unsafe
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: If you're looking safe way to get apps/games/whatever, buying is always good option.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Tm_T were u telling him to actually go buy legit copies of stuff? shame on u lol just kidding
<BluesKaj> gnutella is full of unsafe stuff
<Balsamic_Chicken> but then u could get ripped off
<Balsamic_Chicken> in stores =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> then get robbed
<andreasw> It's funny if I try to download frostwire in Konqueror it opens Kate and want to display the deb in there
<cloakable> BluesKaj: For windows, aye :)
<juano> im having a weird issue, one of my folders in ntfs partition sometimes is there and sometimes it wont appear, dunno why, btw, its the only folder which i have a link to it on the desktop, dunno if that has to do with it, if anyone knows about this or has some kind of idea that would be helpful thanks, this wouldnt happen on gnome
<fignew> you could get in a car crash on the way to the store!
<zorglu_> stdin: hmm ok i will look, so no doc i guess ?
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: I do buy stuff, hmm, actually I don't have anything "stolen" installed IIRC.
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw right click the link
<stdin> !sudo | zorglu_
<ubotu> zorglu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: than it wants to download a .php file
<BluesKaj> yep, but just a caution about gnutella , cloakable
<stdin> there you go, zorglu_
<zorglu_> stdin: thanks
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw let me see the link, someone had the same question b4 and i think we had it figured out
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's cloakable
<andreasw> http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://fuse.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb
<matthew> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<andreasw> I don#t understand why konqueror opens a .deb file in kate
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw it started downloading right away
<cloakable> BluesKaj: Warning?
<juano> im having a weird issue, one of my folders in ntfs partition sometimes is there and sometimes it wont appear, dunno why, btw, its the only folder which i have a link to it on the desktop, dunno if that has to do with it, if anyone knows about this or has some kind of idea that would be helpful thanks, this wouldnt happen on gnome
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: here it doesn't I have Kubuntu Edgy (fresh installation)
<YumeNoEien> i have another multimedia problem at hand: Kaffeine can play vcd's, but im not getting sound
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw plus i'd need the link that contains the link u press to download
<andreasw> http://www.frostwire.com/
<andreasw> then I clicked on the button and copied the address
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw where's the download button on that page
<Balsamic_Chicken> frostwire.com
<BluesKaj> cloakable, there are files on gnutella which if burned to disc and played on awindows machine can cause alot of damage
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: the "Ubuntu/Debian" link
<andreasw> Ubuntu/Debian
<YumeNoEien> can someone help me? I not getting sound when i play a vcd with kaffeine
<andreasw> on the left
<Balsamic_Chicken> ty
<Balsamic_Chicken> one sec
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw ok so right click and do open with firefox browser, or maybe in ur case, open with konquere browser
<cloakable> BluesKaj: Cool, where do I get them? j/k
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw just use firefox if u have it =), cuz it'd try open in new broswer, and that's when it starts downloading
<stdin> andreasw, Balsamic_Chicken: ahh, I see why it opens in kate
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: well it begins downloading without asking where to safe
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw it saves to desktop if it's in firefox
<andreasw> stdin: And why?
<BluesKaj> cloakable, :)
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: I don't like Firefox ^^
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw and u can configure that in firefox settings
<stdin> andreasw, Balsamic_Chicken: the server is sending the type as "Content-Type: text/plain" no "Content-Type: application/x-deb"
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw okies =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin o haha =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin i actually understood that lol =) cuz i remembered when i was doing webpage crap b4
<cloakable> BluesKaj: I can get software on gnutella that can cause an ibm-compatible computer terminal damage. It's called Windows. It does... horrible things to your computer.
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw did it work now?
<andreasw> stdin: I think because you can download different file types with the download.php script so they don't want to set a specific Content-Type
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: Later I will install Firefox but I really want to use Konqueror and maybe solve this problem so I can use Konqueror to download that file
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw cool, were u able to download the file just now tho
<YumeNoEien> ><, thats it,.. im gonna try and see if i can get the laptop online. Thank for the help sofar guys, Il be back ^^ (hopefully using konsole)
<andreasw> stdin: Can I change the settings so konqueror does ignore the Content Type and only looks at the extension?
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: no I wasn't.
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw u might be able to do wget from command line? i'm not too sure tho
<Balsamic_Chicken> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: yes wget works
<andreasw> Balsamic_Chicken: thank you.
<Balsamic_Chicken> sudo wget http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://www.peercommons.com/frostwire/4.13.1/frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb
<stdin> andreasw: no, not that I know of, you can only do that in file browsing mode, not web browsing mode
<Balsamic_Chicken> andreasw o cool np
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: you don't need sudo for wget :p
<andreasw> stdin: hmm so is this a konqueror bug or a problem of the webmaster?
<Balsamic_Chicken> kk =)
<andreasw> yes I downloaded it without sudo ^^
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool, saved 2 seconds hehe, just kidding
<andreasw> only use sudo if it is necessary
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool, didn't know b4
<Balsamic_Chicken> =)
<stdin> andreasw: it's to do with the website, all browsers should look at the "ContentType" from the server to get the type
<mefisto__> question about orphaned packages: is there a chance that removing an orphaned package can break something? or is it completely safe to uninstall orphaned packages? (I'm getting the orphaned list using synaptic)
<andreasw> stdin: yes but thats the problem with these generic download scripts they return a wide range of different file types
<stdin> andreasw: you could name an .html file .poop, but as long as the content type says "text/html" it will display properly :P
<andreasw> stdin: but which type do you use if you don't know which file type will be returned ^^
<andreasw> stdin: because the download.php also returns .rpm .tar.gz and so on
<stdin> andreasw: the server should know, or they could code the php script better to send the right type
<drarem> weird, when i start up irc on this pc with ubuntu, i notice on my pc it gets some sort of blocked IP about some proxyscan or something, what does that mean?
<drarem> sorry on the other windows networked pc
<drarem> it did it twice, i don't think it was coincidence
<stdin> drarem: that's normal, freenode scans your PC for an open proxy
<drarem> ok cool
<drarem> it must do it intermittently, i get a few of those everyday when this irc is pulled up
<drarem> what is the command to show -rwx- permissions
<cloakable> drarem: on gui or cli?
<drarem> terminal
<cloakable> ls -l
<stdin> drarem: ls -l
<drarem> thanks
<cloakable> :)
* stdin was too slow then :(
<cloakable> stdin: I'll let you have the next question :)
<drarem> nice
<stdin> cloakable: i'll see what the question it first, if I don't like it, you can have it :P
<mefisto__> question about orphaned packages: is there a chance that removing an orphaned package can break something? or is it completely safe to uninstall orphaned packages? (I'm getting the orphaned list using synaptic)
<stdin> cloakable: you have that one :P
<drarem> ok.. what does that d stand for..   drwxr--
<Dr_willis> directory
<drarem> doh
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> notice that /dev/zero has -->  crw-rw-rw- 1 root   root      1,    5 Jan 10 12:58 zero
<cloakable> mefisto__: It's safe to remove them. Synaptic will warn you if you try something that will break something :)
<Dr_willis> c means... somthing else.. i forget. :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: Charactor device :)
<stdin> or something like
<cloakable> stdin: Yep,and you beat me :P
<mefisto__> thanks cloakable
<Dr_willis> 'everything is a file' even  directories. :)
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx  1 willis willis   25 2006-12-25 14:58 games -> /media/hdg1/willis/games/
<Dr_willis> l = link  it seems
<cloakable> mefisto__: You can also use sudo apt-get autoremove in the terminal
<stdin> mefisto__: "orphaned" usually means that they are packages that no others depend on, so it should be safe to remove them, but if you're unsure, it's best to leave them alone
<cloakable> stdin: You forget that the apt system willl tell if you're about to do something to break your system :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: yep, l = link, do you know what 'b' means? :P : brw-rw---- 1 root root 3, 1 2006-12-24 14:24 /dev/hda1
<cloakable> stdin: block
<mefisto__> stdin: so it could be that no packages depend on them, but are still being used somehow?
<stdin> cloakable: I know what it it, I was seeing if Dr_willis did :P
<cloakable> Heh
<blacksmurf> hello
<stdin> mefisto__: cloakable seems to know the answer to that
<blacksmurf> i have a problem in kubuntu can you please help me?
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cloakable> mefisto__: Not if it's marked 'orphaned'
<blacksmurf> in installation of kubuntu 6.10 it ask me for a password
<stdin> cloakable: I use aptitude, so I don't see "orphaned" :P
<blacksmurf> i download this version from kubuntu.com
<blacksmurf> so?
<stdin> blacksmurf: yes?
<stdin> what's the question ?
<blacksmurf> what is the password for the livecd
<drarem> if i were to create a user directory that only the user could access, how could I log in as that user to see it - or would root access be able to?
<cloakable> stdin: use sudo apt-get autoremove to remove orphaned packages :P
<blacksmurf> it ask me for a password
<stdin> blacksmurf: there isn't one, where is it asking for a password?
<blacksmurf> i mean in the install progress
<blacksmurf> i dont install it by far
<stdin> blacksmurf: you choose you own password
<blacksmurf> i dont have similiar problem in older version
<Dr_willis> BruHaHa!
<Dr_willis> B=Bong
<stdin> blacksmurf: it's the password you will use to log in
<blacksmurf> i put a password but it said to me wrong password
<blacksmurf> it is from livedvd no install yet
<mario_> somebody talks italian?
<stdin> !it | mario_
<ubotu> mario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> blacksmurf: where is it asking for a password exactly ?
<blacksmurf> i boot in the livedvd and it just ask me for password
<mefisto__> more questions about orphans: why are there more new orphans listed after removing all of them?
<blacksmurf> is there any way to download a wrong version or something?
<stdin> blacksmurf: not if you got it from kubuntu.org
<blacksmurf> :(
<leafw> any good places to check for hardware compatibility with linux in general and ubuntu in particular?
<blacksmurf> i download it from torrent (but i download the torrent from kubuntu.org)
<stdin> blacksmurf: can you make a screenshot and post it to http://imageshack.us/
<blacksmurf> ok i will try when i go to my home, but can you figure what is happend to my computer?
<blacksmurf> :()
<stdin> blacksmurf: it shouldn't ask for a password on the live CD, not until you install it
<blacksmurf> i know mate i just dont know what happend ?
<blacksmurf> you think i sould try to download again?
<stdin> blacksmurf: did you check the file after you downloaded it ?
<blacksmurf> yes
<stdin> with md5sum ?
<blacksmurf> it is the same size
<blacksmurf> yes and it said that is correct
<stdin> blacksmurf: then the file is ok, what version of the live cd is it?
<blacksmurf> dvd
<blacksmurf> 6.10
<BluesKaj> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> well, it shouldn't ask for a password, as far as I know there isn't a default pasword on the live cd/dvd
<blacksmurf> ok thank you lad i will download again
<extern> I cant get restricted formats to work. I did everything that said on the guide for it, but it complained about not being able to find gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<blacksmurf> thanx you all for your help
<blacksmurf> bye
<stdin> bye
<mefisto__> one more question about orphans: why are there more new orphans listed after removing all of them?
<stdin> extern: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<extern> 6.10
<stdin> extern: that package is in the universe repository, so make sure you have that enabled
<extern> I have all of them enabled :S
<stdin> !gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060515-1 (edgy), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for i386)
<stdin> well it's there, in universe
<stdin> extern: can you post your /etc/sources.list file on pastebin?
<extern> ok
<extern> its rather messed up, because I tried to get that universe rep to work
<stdin> extern: if it's messed up, I'll fix it and post it back
<extern> http://paste.uni.cc/12649
<extern> it works, but I put main restricted universe multiverse to all the entries
<chuen> stdin: (10 hours later ....) I upgraded!
<stdin> chuen: yeah, takes a while :P
<stdin> extern: did you update adept after changing it ?
<extern> yes
<extern> a lot of times
<extern> I done sudo apt-get update
<extern> I guess it does the same thing :P
<stdin> extern: what dose "apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-pitfdll" show?
<stamen> hi
<extern> totally nothing
<stamen> did somebody know a program for CD/DVD catalogue
<extern> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<metellius> does anyone know of a handy way to convert filenames to utf8? preferably a tool with gui?
<stamen> which is working good, and easy to instal
<drarem> if I add another user, that one will get his own HOME directory?
<extern> this one when doing apt-get install gstreamer........
<stdin> drarem: yes
<stdin> extern: comment out (or remove) "deb http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" and "deb-src http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe", don't need universe twice
<extern> it still cant find it
<stdin> extern: line 22 and 23
<extern> I commented it
<extern> and apt-get updated
<stdin> extern: so you put a "#" bedore them ?
<extern> I meant that apt-get cant find that gstermaer package
<extern> yes
<stdin> can you find the package now?
<extern> no
<extern> I already said that 2 times :)
<stdin> no, not after I told you to comment them out
<extern> sorry, didnt understand what you mean
<extern> and why isnt single  (I think its called an asterisk) working on my keyboard
<extern> where can I change my keyboard layout?
<stdin> extern: System Settings -> Regional & Language
<payton> can anyone tell me how to install a Kommander extension?
<cloakable> payton: click on it? o.o
<payton> Sorry, but that doesn't do work, it opens in Kate.
<extern> thanks
<stdin> extern: use this as your sources.list http://paste.uni.cc/12652
<extern> bah, it when updating it downloaded some lists
<extern> but it still can't find it :S
<extern> Fetched 6118kB in 39s (155kB/s)
<extern> Reading package lists... Done
<extern> giedrius@clt-84-32-250-29:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<extern> Reading package lists... Done
<extern> Building dependency tree
<extern> Reading state information... Done
<extern> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<stamen> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<extern> in the adept manager, there are a lot of other gstreamer packages, but not that one
<stdin> extern: it should be there...
<stdin> extern: you can just download it, and install it
<extern> from all the packages that was listed in the guide, only that one is missing :S
<stdin> extern: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gstreamer0.10-pitfdll/gstreamer0.10-pitfdll_0.9.1.1+cvs20060515-1_i386.deb
<stdin> extern: download that, then when it's downloaded, right click it, choose Kubuntu Package Manager -> Install Package
<extern> my architecture is amd64 :P
<pip`> hey guys what do i do if i cant remember my username OR pw ??
<stdin> extern: ahh
<stdin> extern: should have asked that
<extern> np
<pip`> its been several month since i ran my kubuntu drive
<stdin> extern: it's not available for amd64
<chuen> stdin: I'll probably leave this for tomorrow's fun but now, the most recet install of amarok is 1.4.3
<extern> :O
<chuen> Now that I've upgraded the OS, what's the best plan for installing 1.4.4?
<stdin> pip`: you need to use the live CD to check your usename and password
<stdin> chuen: the most recent is 1.4.4
<extern> stdin, how can I get restricted formats to work then?
<extern> I had them working on ubuntu 64bit without any problem
<leafw> ati or nvidia? I have to setup a big pc ...
<leafw> I assume ati is better supported ?
<stdin> extern: all it means it that windows formats wont work, like wmv and wma
<stdin> extern: you can still use mp3s
<Tm_T> leafw: Eh, nVidia has better propietary support.
<chuen> stdin: It says 1.4.3 here :) (with no upgrade showing)
<Tm_T> Far better IIRC
<extern> but amarok says that it can't play it
<pip`> stdin, ok i just put in an Edgy 6.10 cd, now how do i get my old pw etc ?
<extern> :S
<pip`> dont know if its live or not
<stdin> chuen: yes, but there is a 1.4.4 repo from kubuntu.org
<pip`> ?
<stdin> pip`: ok, you need to open /etc/passwd and look for a line with ":x:1000:1000:" in it
<pip`> *huggies*
<chuen> stdin: Ah. Can you remind me of the link pls (again!)
<pip`> ok
<pip`> how do i open /etc/passwd ?
<stdin> chuen: the repo is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/ edgy main" add it to adept
<stdin> pip`: use kate
<pip`> kate ? ok
<stamen> !katalog
<ubotu> katalog: CD organizer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 132 kB, installed size 532 kB
<stdin> pip`: Kmenu -> Utilities -> kate
<extern> when trying to play wav file, amarok says: Error loading media. There is no available codec, but vlc media player can play all the files (though I suspect that it may have custom codecs for each file)
<stdin> extern: wav files don't use codecs, they are raw audio
<extern> but amarok can't play them :S
<extern> I'm going to restart my computer, maybe that will help
<pip`> ok im in kate now... do i use 'find' to find the word 'etc' or ?
<killermach_> I click Places -> Network Servers -> Workgroup -> Server -> Share and I cannot create a folder, my ubuntu login/pass is the same as the credentials on the SMB server, where do I need to configure this??
<stdin> pip`: you can, just search for "1000:1000"
<pip`> oh ok
<chuen> stdin: Great! Have a good night shift!
<Bluedog> hey guys
<chuen> stdin: I'll no doubt have more q's tomorrow ;-)
<Bluedog> using ubuntu livecd atm but cant boot it, wondering if kubuntu will help?
<Bluedog> i think its an issue with gnome..
<pip`> 1000:1000 not found !
<stdin> chuen: I'll probably be here when I'm at work too :p
<stdin> killermach_: that's to do with the server running samba
<Bluedog> loads fine, but stalls with corruption as soon as gnome loading screen appears
<stdin> pip`: is there any line wit 1000 on it?
<chuen> stdin: I haven't got the stamina to stay up late any more ;-)
<Bluedog> got a 7800GT which seems to be an issue, looking around
<chuen> ttyl
<stdin> chuen: I'll nap at work :P
<extern> yay, it works now!
<pip`> search string '1000:1000' not found
<stdin> pip`: just search for "1000"
<pip`> ok
<pip`> not found either
<pip`> hmm
<pip`> not sure if my cd is live
<Bluedog> any ideas any one? :D
<stdin> pip`: i'm stuped, sorry :p
* pip` *huggies* stdin
<stdin> pip`: you need to mount your partition first
<BluesKaj> err ..not live /
<BluesKaj> ?
<pip`> ok um how
<pip`> :}
<stdin> Bluedog: maybe, you can always use the alternate installer, it's a text installer
<stdin> pip`: open konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole)
<pip`> ahh ok
<Bluedog> thats the thing though, i dont want to mess with my drives if im not sure k/ubuntu will work..
<Bluedog> is there a way to run the livecd without X?
<stdin> Bluedog: if it's not running X, then how do you expect to see if it works?
<Bluedog> guess you have a point, text will obviously work
<Bluedog> damn :P
<BluesKaj> see if ctrl+alt+F1 gives you a Terminal
<Bluedog> guess im gonna just have to go ahead with a full install
<BluesKaj> or use the term on the live cd
<stdin> pip` ?
<pip`> ok im in konsole
<pip`> but i dont see 'mount' command
<pip`> anywher
<pip`> not even in the konsole 'help'
<stdin> pip`: you have to type it, but lets not get ahead of our selfs
<pip`> ahh
* pip` waits
<Bluedog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262161&highlight=7800+gt
<Bluedog> hmm
<Bluedog> interesting
<Bluedog> need to do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, then edit xorg.conf
<stdin> pip`: what's the output of "sudo fdisk -l" post it to pastebin
<Bluedog> can you do this on a livecd?
<stdin> !pastebin | pip`
<ubotu> pip`: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<itschin> is there anyone knowledgable about sound in kubuntu?
<extern> Bluedog: you can
<extern> I had similar problems with ati
<Bluedog> really
<pip`> it just gives me a >
<Bluedog> how can i get up a terminal to run the sudo command, then edit xorg?
<Bluedog> :D
<pip`> stdin, it just gives me a >
<extern> it shows you an error that it can't start X server, and then it leaves you in terminal
<extern> :P
<pip`> ahh ok
<stdin> pip`: don't put it in quotes, press Ctrl-C to go back
<extern> if you'll have any more problems, you can set the driver to vesa
<pip`> ok, i didnt use quotes
<pip`> i typed in sudo fdisk -|
<Bluedog> prob is its a live cd
<extern> it will start xserver, so you'll be able to browse the internet conveniently
<extern> I did all this on a live cd :P
<stdin> pip`: not | l (lowercase L)
<Bluedog> how did you stop it launching gnome?
<karmikaze> anyone here convert videos for psp??
<Bluedog> as soon as gnome tries to launch, the whole system locks
<extern> it stoped it self
<Bluedog> damn :/
<pip`> ahh ok
<extern> I don't know
<Bluedog> i get corruption and a freeze
<extern> for me it showed an error
<extern> oh
<extern> that's lame :P
<Bluedog> yeah hehe
<extern> maybe you can press ctrl+alt+f1
<extern> or f2
<LameBMX> huh what .. someone say my name
<Bluedog> keyboard is unresponsive too
<Bluedog> no caps lock, or anything
<Bluedog> lights die :P
<extern> oh, I can't help you then :(
<pip`> ok, it says dev/hda1,2,3
<Bluedog> if i could start without x, run the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, edit xorg.conf, THEN start x, it would be ok surely
<Bluedog> hmm :D
<Bluedog> thanks anyway extern
<Bluedog> wonder if u can start it with no x
<stdin> pip`: yes, but post it on pastebin, so I can see
<karmikaze> psp anyone?
<Tox> is it possible to place top pannel in kde ?
<karmikaze> tox yea
<pip`> stdin, will i be able to access the internet on my live kubuntu box u think ?
<extern> if I remember right, the alternate install cd allows you to install ubuntu and then it leaves you in a terminal, so you can config your system before restarting into it
<stdin> Bluedog: you could try adding "single" to the boot options, that wouldn't start X
<Bluedog> thanks :)
<LameBMX> Bluedog, recovery option in boot menu should start you at a root terminal
<karmikaze> Tox: grab the foot of your panel and drag it to the top of the screen
<Tox> i mean empty pannel with no menus
<stdin> pip`: what connection do you have on it?
<karmikaze> erm
<Tox> extra pannel  lol
<karmikaze> why
<Bluedog> not sure i have that option?
<willys_fueguino> Hello I need some help.
<karmikaze> to emulate gaynome?
<Bluedog> so if i run as single, how do i manually start gnome/x when its ready?
<killermach__> stdin: I chmod +s smbmnt and smbumount and smb4k works on ubuntu, but it seems that I should be able to navigate to the server/share via Places->NetworkServers and add remove files
<willys_fueguino> I installed ubuntu-server and now I want to install kde-core...
<extern> just type startx
<willys_fueguino> Is that posible to do from the kubuntu desktop cd??
<Bluedog> cool
<Bluedog> thankyou guys
<pip`> well im talking to u now using my xp box, if i just plugin my kubuntu box will i be able to connect online simultaneously ?
<stdin> Bluedog: it's an option after you install it
<LameBMX> Bluedog, then hit e during boot .. and edit the boot line to say single stdin mentioned
<Tox> not, i dont want emulate gnome i want have the pannels i want
<extern> and that recovery option becomes available after you install ubuntu to your hdd :P
<Bluedog> ok :)
<karmikaze> i think you can have an empty panel
<stdin> LameBMX: its a Live CD session
<karmikaze> just keep removing things from it
<Bluedog> f6, add single
<LameBMX> oh okay stdin thanx
<Tox> extra top pannel. are you shure ?
<Bluedog> cheers all
<karmikaze> extra no, dont think you can have multiple panels
<karmikaze> BUT
<LameBMX> must not have scrolled up far enough
<karmikaze> you can run gnome panel too
<karmikaze> thus giving you kicker and extra gnome panels
<Tox> how ?
<karmikaze> well youd need gnome installed
<karmikaze> then just run gnome-panel
<karmikaze> or whatever they call it
<Tox> i have it
<karmikaze> while inside kde
<willys_fueguino> How can I install x-window and kde-core from the kubuntu desktop cd??
<karmikaze> ok
<stdin> killermach__: I doesn't matter what the settings are on your computer, it's the settings on the server
<karmikaze> yeah tab out gnome-
<karmikaze> and see what programs you have
<Tox> u mean gnome-panels
<karmikaze> yep
<pip`> omg, i CAN connect online at same time as my XP box !
<LameBMX> how can i remove bluetooth stuff without removing kubuntu-desktop
<karmikaze> run that from F2 or whatever
<farkr> with cfdisk it's asking me if i want to make my extra partitions 'bootable' or not, should i say yes?
<stdin> pip`: you still there?
<Tox> hmm ill try .. but kde panel will disapear then ?
<karmikaze> nope tox
<pr0m3theus> hello  everyone
<pip`> im used to windows which doesnt allow 2 simultaneous box connects by default, good
<pip`> yes
<karmikaze> it might move a bit to make room
<pip`> stdin
<stdin> pip`: ok, never mind about pastebin then
<pip`> im online now
<willys_fueguino> How can I install x-window and kde-core from the kubuntu desktop cd??
<stdin> pip`: dose one of the partitions say "Linux" by it ?
<stdin> willys_fueguino: they are already on the live cd
<willys_fueguino> stdin: I installed ubuntu-server
<willys_fueguino> and now I want to install kde-core but from the kubuntu cd
<willys_fueguino> (I have a very slow internet conection)
<stdin> willys_fueguino: you can't install it from the desktop cd, only the alternate cd
<willys_fueguino> ie: to download kde-core it wil take like 30-45 minutes
<stdin> pip`: ?
<ubuntu__> .
<ubuntu__> ..
<pip2> ok its me
<pip2> using konversation
<willys_fueguino> stdin: so it isn't posible to install a "kubuntu-minimal" from the kubuntu desktop cd?
<stdin> pip2: ahh, ok
<extern> why does konqueror only list a few folders when I go to the root folder? I want to see them all
<stdin> willys_fueguino: no, you can only do it from the alternate cd
<tsdgeos> extern:  because kubuntu developers are crazy people
<stdin> pip2: dose one of the partitions say "Linux" by it ?
<stdin> !hidden | extern
<ubotu> extern: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<pip`> stdin, yes, hda2 Linux
<Alarm> hello.  which command does remove the not used anymore packages. apt-get autoremove or autoclean ? i dont want to erase what its been downloaded till now in my archive directory but installed packages that are not used. like libraries for example
<pip`> hda1 ntfs/hpfs hidden
<stdin> Alarm: autoremove
<pip`> hda3: linux swap
<Alarm> autoclean erases all packages from the archive or did i get wrong what the command does ?
<pip`> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> pip`: ok, it's hda2 we want, in konsole you type this "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt"
<pip`> ok
<pip2> ok it gave me >
<karmikaze> anyone here use ffmpeg??
<stdin> Alarm: autoclean removes old versions of the packages, not all of them, apt-get clean removes all of them
<karmikaze> i keep getting output codec errors and wonder if theres a repo for it
<stdin> Alarm: take a look at "man apt-get"
<Alarm> okie thanks
<Alarm> ehmm. got an error
<Alarm> alarm@rockpc:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<Alarm> Password:
<Alarm> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stdin> Alarm: you can't have adept open at the same time
<Alarm> oops. sorry , yes , stupid me
<mots__> is there any way to hide windows on other workspaces from the taskbar when using beryl?
<stdin> pip2, pip`: what exactly did you type?
<stdin> mots__: no, not in beryl (not that I can find anyway)
<pip2> i typed exactly what u pasted, without quotes
<pip2> i did a paste
<stdin> pip2: and you now see a '>'
<Alarm> thanks a lot
<stdin> Alarm: no problem :)
<pip2> yes
<pip2> oh wait no
<pip2> i see ...
<pip2> ~$ sorry
<stdin> pip2: that's ok then :)
* pip2 hits head against wall
<stdin> pip2: now open "/mnt/etc/passwd" in kate
<pip2> me slightly dislex
<pip2> ok
<JosefK> is there any way to make adept aware that you want to hold a package at it's current version?
<tsdgeos> i'd say no
<tsdgeos> but not sure
<pip2> ok i now see a bunch of fairly cool stuff
<intelikey> packages can be tagged hold
<pip2> but not sure which is my passwd etc
<intelikey> man aptitude
<stdin> pip2: you'll want to find a line with "1000" in it
<pip2> ok i see my username with 1000
<pip2> at the very bottom
<stdin> JosefK: adept can't, Synaptic can
<pip2> ./home/sinbad44:/bin/bash
<pip2> but not passwd yet
<stdin> pip2: yes, but now we know your username :)
<pip2> yes good good
<pip2> so i guess i can change my passwd now right ?
<scifi> if i right-click a folder in konqueror and 'copy to desktop' to create a link, does this actually copy the whole folder or just create a link as required?
<JosefK> stdin: heh, I thought as much, I'll just stop the adept notifier from starting
<karmikaze> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<itschin> My sound isn't working, how do I change my sound driver? I've tried changing it in K System Settings -> Multimedia and Sound but it just says restarting sound system but no change takes effect.
<stdin> pip2: yes
<balint> stdin: hi there
<Murchadh> intelikey: Are you about for an apt problem?
<stdin> pip2: there are a couple ways to do it, either boot up kubuntu in to rescue mode and type "passwd sinbad44" or you could do it from the CD too
<balint> stdin: adept found update for xorg xserver, and two update for restricted modules.. thats good for me right? :)
<stdin> hey balint
<intelikey> Murchadh info
<stdin> balint: updates are good, yes :)
<scifi> can anyone enlighten me?
<Bluedog> hey again
<Bluedog> if i start ubuntu with single, edit xorg.conf to 'vesa', then startx, I can get into gnome just fine
<karmikaze> anyone know what might break video playback??
<h3sp4wn> I expect you ran gui apps with sudo
<karmikaze> i used to be able to watch things
<HaTcH> If kde is running  but nobody is logged in, will kcron still execute tasks?
<Bluedog> running sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, then running sudo nvidia-glx-config install is fine
<balint> stdin: will that affect my driver how to install? cause yet i didnt tried to install the driver:) (nvidia) but now i must, cause i enabled trasnperancy and was extremely slow :D
<karmikaze> not every file i try freezes in the first second it comes up in mplayer or xine
<stdin> scifi: enlighten you on what ?
<intelikey> Murchadh ?
<karmikaze> s/not/now
<Bluedog> but changing xorg.conf back to driver: nv, then restarting ,x it fails with corruption again :/
<scifi> if i right-click a folder in konqueror and 'copy to desktop' to create a link, does this actually copy the whole folder or just create a link as required?
<h3sp4wn> Bluedog: what card ?
<Bluedog> 7800 GT
<stdin> scifi: just makes a link
<scifi> stdin: ty
<Bluedog> at least I know its a gpu driver issue now...
<Bluedog> locks up on gnome start screen
<h3sp4wn> Bluedog: Do you want to use nv or nvidia-glx
<stdin> balint: did you install the driver from ubuntu, or download from nvidia? (remind me :P)
<Bluedog> whats the difference? </noob>
<balint> stdin: installed from konsole
<Bluedog> i just want it to work with the nvidia drivers, atm it locks up and I have to go in and write in vesa
<h3sp4wn> one is free with no 3d one isn't
<HaTcH> Bluedog: GLX will give you hardwareacceleration
<karmikaze> is libxine-extracodecs the only thing i really need for video playback?
<Murchadh> intelikey: brb
<Bluedog> oh, I want GLX then :)
<stdin> balint: yes, but did you use apt-get ?
<balint> stdin: by the way i got a cool console terminal, that yakumatao or whatever :)
<sioux> hi beryl do not show border windows on kubuntu how can i do that? :-)
<Bluedog> so should I be entering nvidia-glx into my xorg.cnof?
<Bluedog> conf*
<balint> stdin: yes, i used with apt-get
<h3sp4wn> Bluedog: Driver "nvidia"
<Bluedog> ooh
<balint> stdin: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sioux> beryl do not show border windows on kubuntu how can i do that? :-)
<karmikaze> hrmm
<stdin> balint: then you'll be fine, ubuntu will make sure all the packages work together when they send out updates :)
<Bluedog> so i install glx, enable it, enter nvidia into xorg.conf, then restart x, and hopefully it wont crash?
<Bluedog> :D
<karmikaze> maybe my beryl is broken for the same reason all my video playback is broken????
<h3sp4wn> Bluedog: make sure you have Load "glx" (in the modules part)
<scifi> stdin: are u 100% sure about that? because if i click the desktop link it opens the folder in /home/'myuser./Desktop/My Documents
<Bluedog> in xorg.conf right?
<karmikaze> lupine_85: you around?
<HaTcH> Does kcron run when no user is logged on, will it still execute?
<Bluedog> thanks h3sp4wn :d
<scifi> stdin: whereas the original folder is /home/'myuser./My Documents
<h3sp4wn> Bluedog: You haven't tried anything like using the nvidia.com installer etc ?
<karmikaze> my yakuke doesnt stay down :/
<Bluedog> im using a livecd atm as I dont fancy messing with my partitions
<balint> stdin: and how should i reinstall it? sudp apt-get -reinstall install nvidia-glx?
<Bluedog> didnt think of the nvidia installer
<karmikaze> oh its just firefox ruining yakuke
<stdin> scifi: ohh, you choose copy to desktop from konq. no that coppys it, if you want a link, right click on the desktop and choose "Create new - > Link to Location"
<BluesKaj> karmikaze, what video card?
<stdin> balint: no need to reinstall
<karmikaze> nvidia BluesKaj: 7400Go sony vaio laptop
<karmikaze> suddenly beryl stopped working
<karmikaze> and ive just noticed ALL video playback doesnt work
<karmikaze> im afraid to update cos it says its going to remove nvidia-glx
<balint> stdin: than what should i do? or how can i found out if the packets are correct?
<karmikaze> and it took ages to get that working
<BluesKaj> karmikaze, did you just install beryl ?
<karmikaze> nup ive not touched anything
<karmikaze> it was working one day, not the next
<scifi> stdin: thanks. i did see the "Create new - > Link to Location (URL)" option but the URL part suggested it was for online locations only, thanks again
<stdin> balint: as long as you used the package from ubuntu, you don't need to do anything, it will work
<karmikaze> dont get any errors when i run it either
<balint> stdin: but in adept only the nvidia settings are shown as installed
<karmikaze> starts up like everything is fine, the little icon comes up too, screen flashes like its gunna start, but goes back to kde
<stdin> scifi: URL in this case is both on the web, and on the system
<balint> stdin: and the kernel drivers...
<BluesKaj> AIGLX ? karmikaze
<karmikaze> id like to update, but how can beryl work with nvidia-glx being removed
<karmikaze> nope
<scifi> stdin: yeh works great thx. so much easier than gnome!!
<karmikaze> guess i'll try to update, might at least get video playback working again...
<stdin> scifi: no problem :)
<Tox>  how to add mixer and system tray to the panel ? and how to place trash bin on the desktop ? tnx :)
<BluesKaj> sorry karmikaze, dunno
<stdin> balint: you don't see nvidia-glx ?
<karmikaze> drag your trash can onto the desktop from panel tox
<karmikaze> right click the panel to add things to it...
<Tox> i cant see it on the panel
<karmikaze> add it to the panel then drag it
<karmikaze> the remove it..
<karmikaze> s/the/then
<Murchadh> intelikey: Broken Pipe =>  Errors were encountered while processing '/var/cache/apt/archives/sysvinit-utils_2.86.dsl-36_i386.deb => This from a apt-get -f install. Seems to be trying to write to /usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz? DSL 3.1. I've been through this a couple of times, and have to use the APT::Force-LoopBreak=true to get this far. It's a pain as there are only a few things I need which don't come as part of Damn Small Linux
<Murchadh> already.
<scifi> Tox: its usually on the very far-right corner
<balint> stdin: no, in adept is shown as not installed
<ralle> hallo ich brauche hilfe
<Tox> i know but i havent it bcoz' i placed it before when i had gnome
<karmikaze> @_@
<stdin> Tox: to add the trash icon on the desktop, just right click on the desktop, choose "Create New -> Lunk to Location (URL)" name it "Trash" and use the address "trash:/"
<Tox> ill try
<BluesKaj> !de | ralle
<ubotu> ralle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> Murchadh sysvinit-utils hmmm   give me a minute.
<stdin> balint: try installing it with adept or apt-get, you need it installed so updates don't break the driver
<karmikaze> has anyone updated today?? anyone using nvidia and or beryl???
<ralle> danke
<intelikey> Murchadh ls -l /usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz
<scifi> does Kubuntu have a new updates alert pop-up like Ubuntu ?
<karmikaze> yeah scifi
<Murchadh> intelikey: Basically, Install DSL to laptop, setup samba to access shares, sudo apt-get the bits I need; smbfs screen and emacs-stuff. Need the APT::Forc....thingy to do that. Can't do a dist-upgrade though. Could leave it as is but I think I can get past it.
<stdin> scifi: yes
<karmikaze> adept-updater
<scifi> bcoz i just did sudo apt-get update and it foudn new ones that i hadnt been alerted about
<karmikaze> stdin: do you use nvidia? have you updated today?
<scifi> do i need to install/enable adept-updater ?
<karmikaze> no just make sure its running
<Murchadh> intelikey: Yeah, file doesn't exist.
<stdin> karmikaze: no, I have intel chip
<karmikaze> ps -ef | grep adept_updater
<karmikaze> ok stdin
<karmikaze> arghhghgh
<karmikaze> many broken things wtf...
<karmikaze> man isnt working right
<intelikey> Murchadh did you try an strace on it ?     the info you have provided doesn't really lead me in any particular direction
<BluesKaj> karmikaze, my experience with beryl wasn't good either but I'm running an ATI card and the beryl setup eliminates alot of video GUI driven programs like google earth so i dumped beryl...it's only eye candy after all
<scifi> hmm it is running, but didnt alert me of those updates ^^
<balint> stdin: so just install it? in the k menu i can still see the nvidia settings :) that wont be a problem right?
* Murchadh also looks forn the fix-broken command. ?)
<karmikaze> what does it mean when you boot up and it asks you to run fsck MANUALLY? >_>
<karmikaze> i try running fsck /
<stdin> balint: shouldn't be a problem
<Tox> ok and how to add mixer and i can't see my systray, i can't see minimized skype i.e wot i have to do ?
<karmikaze> and it fails out#
<stdin> karmikaze: it means that there may be some errors on the disk, and it wants you to run fsck to fix them
<karmikaze> stdin: i run fsck but it fails
<karmikaze> says the disk is mounted read/write in suse
<karmikaze> fails for some other reason in kubuntu
<karmikaze> @_@
<Tox> karmikaze can u help me with my quest plz ?
<balint> stdin: ok than i try to install it from adept, after that it should work after restarting x? (im afraid of writing things again in xorg.conf, cause last time it crashed, maybe you still remember)
<karmikaze> Tox: right click the panel, add applet or whatever...
<intelikey> <karmikaze> says the disk is mounted read/write <<< so remount it ro and run it.
<stdin> karmikaze: use fsck -f /dev/whetever to force a check, also you should not have the partition mounted (or at least have it mounted read-only)
<karmikaze> ok
<Alarm> with which application can i look the disk usage ?
<karmikaze> Alarm: df -h
<intelikey> stdin on a mounted fs ?
<pip`> stbin, trying to login now using sinbad44, it already let me change my passwd, but what do i type after the ~# prompt ?
<Alarm> non console one
<stdin> balint: if it fails, you just need to change "nvidia" to "nv"
<pip`> stdin
<karmikaze> konqueror then Alarm use FSV "file size view"
<pip`> sorry mispel
<karmikaze> or do you want a monitor Alarm
<balint> stdin: with that reconfigure command?
<Alarm> monitor
<stdin> intelikey: i meant unmounted :P
* pip` <- dislecsic as helL
<stdin> karmikaze: I meant *un*mounted
<stdin> pip`: what's up?
<intelikey> stdin wouldn't   sudo mount -o remount,ro / && fsck /dev/<something>
<intelikey> oh stdin ok.   disreguard.
<pip`> stdin, trying to login now using sinbad44, it already let me change my passwd, but what do i type after the ~# prompt ?
<stdin> intelikey: yes, that's why I also said at least have it mounted read only
<Murchadh> intelikey: Ok! I'm doing a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade which tries to upgrade 70 packages, install 30 new and not upgrade 1 (linux-wlan-ng). Then it fails at sysvinit-utils. There were 90 packages to upgrade the first time, so I presume it got as far as sysvinit-utils the first time. Can I make it skip that file and continue, and try and repair it after. I'm not bothered about this OS as it can be reinstalled in 20 min. But I'll be right
<Murchadh> back here again...
<karmikaze> Alarm: go to dockapps.org
<karmikaze> hrm
<pip`> its says root@sinbad44-desktop ~#
<Alarm> okie , thanks
<karmikaze> i dont get how i should run fsck if nothing is mounted...
<karmikaze> should i get a rescue cd ready?
<stdin> pip`: you should just press "Crtl-D" or type "exit" and it should continue boot as normal
<karmikaze> ive run fsck before and not had these problems
<pip`> ahh ok let me try that
* karmikaze gets out cds
<karmikaze> brb
<scifi> mouse-wheel doesnt scroll in konqueror, is it a system wide setting i need to enable or just in konqueror ?
<intelikey> Murchadh you have the package in the cache correct ?     try sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/sysv*
<balint> stdin: lol the adept will remove the nvidia settings, before installing glx :D
<intelikey> see what that does for you.
<stdin> balint: I think nvidia-settings is now in nvidia-glx so that's ok
<balint> stdin: ok
<Patrick`> why doesn't CD ripping from konqueror work, has it been patched out?
<Patrick`> kio_audiocd
<balint> stdin: you are a developer?
<stdin> balint: no :P
<pip`> stdin, ok it brought me the desktop gui, but wont take either my OLD nor NEW passwd  :(
<pip`> i made sure my caps were off
<stdin> pip`: try setting the password again, reboot in to recovery mode again
<pip`> ok ill try that
<balint> stdin: :D ok. so adept showa that glx is installed, now i should reboot? or an X resatrt should do the thing?
<sebbar> hey guys I can't log in on one of my kubuntu machines anymore, it just goes back to the login screen immediatly: is this a known bug by chance?
<Murchadh> intelikey: Errors were encountered, no more info than that though.
<balint> stdin: settings are removed, but i can still se it, in the k menu :S
<intelikey> Murchadh yes now try the update
<intelikey> Murchadh we expected errors.
<stdin> balint: that's ok then
<Tox> karmikaze i cant find how to place systray, still can't see minimized skype plz help :(
<stdin> pip`: the command you need is "passwd sinbad44"
<balint> stdin: so reboot is better? or just restart X?
<pip`> stdin, ok so where do i type that command exactly ? after the ~# prompt or
<stdin> balint: just restart X, and if it fails, use "sudo nano /etx/X11/xorg.conf" to change "nvidia" to "nv"
<stdin> pip`: yes
<pip`> okie
<intelikey> sebbar can you login a console with that user ?
<stdin> Tox: try right clicking on the panel, choose "Add applet to panel" and then choose "System Tray"
<balint> stdin? /etx??? you mean etc?
<intelikey> Murchadh how goes the .deb war ?
<sebbar> intelikey: unfortunatly it's my sisters machine (on which I don't have access right now) but yes, I think so
<stdin> balint: yes, sorry, I'm typing too fast :P
<Tox> theres no system tray in applets ..
<balint> stdin: ok im restarting it
<sebbar> should I try to reconfigure x?
<Murchadh> intelikey: Not too good. I might go back to first principles, reinstall and ask about my meddling before I commit to it.
<Murchadh> intelikey: Be back in 10. Thanks for your attention!
<scifi> in "Keyboard and mouse settings" it says my logitech MX500 was detected and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse due to permissions problems. is this why the scroll wheel isnt active ?
<Alarm> where can i find the new downloaded skins for kopette ? i mean on my system, they are downloaded but cant find to load them
<intelikey> sebbar ok let me give you a quick rundown of things to check.   1. ctrl+alt+f1 and try to login there in tty1 (console)   if that is successful then chown `whoami` $HOME -R && exit   then alt+f7 login through kdm   ;else problem is most likely a password error.     2.  assuming console login works but kdm login still fails   in the login console type  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx      if that works it's a kdm error 
<intelikey> sebbar if console is not the last word you see there tell me. ^
<boggystudios> does any one know of a graphical ftp server for linux?
<sebbar> :intelikey what does chown `whoami` $HOME -R do?
<stdin> Tox: you need to add something like this to ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1103/
<stdin> Tox: then restart kicker
<boggystudios> kind of like filezilla
<intelikey> sebbar changes ownership of everything in $HOME to the user name you loged in with.   -R == recursive.
<cloakable> Nice :)
<sebbar> :intelikey ok I'll try tnx
<intelikey> np
<Alarm> anyone knows where are kopette skins located after being downloaded ?
<Tm_T> Alarm: Depends where you did download.
<intelikey> sebbar oh one other thing.that assumes that you have sudoer rights in that account.    a simple test is    sudo echo yes || echo no
<Alarm> well, i did install them inside from kopette. it downloaded them automatically, it shows them as installed. but not in the list
<Tm_T> But at the end, they are meant to be in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/themes/ I think.
<Tm_T> Alarm: Restart.
<Alarm> checked there. but nothign to be found
<sebbar> :intelikey yes I do
<sebbar> :intelikey since she is the only user, should I really check the first step?
<intelikey> sebbar i should have said    sudo chown `whoami` $HOME -R
<intelikey> absolutely
<sebbar> ok cool
<balint> stdin: im back, just had a bath... so i restarted x and nothing. i guess i still have to change nv to nvidia right?
<stdin> balint: yead, guess so
<psynth> How to start an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<stdin> !upgrade | psynth
<ubotu> psynth: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<sebbar> :intelikey first step failed, trying second
<intelikey> psynth a far better question might be  "why start an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 ?"   :)
<intelikey> sebbar first step answered the question.
<sebbar> sorry what do you mean?
<balint> stdin: another quick question: how can i svae the modified file with nano?
<intelikey> the problem is with the login.    boot into rescue mode and do a   passwd <that user name>        and set the passeord
<balint> stdin: wich button? :) altgr+3 ??
<hassan2a_> who
<hassan2a_> playin to ET ?
<hassan2a_> playing*
<Tm_T> I play sometimes.
<hassan2a_> do you want playing now ?
<stdin> balint: it tells you at the bottom of the screen, Ctrl-O
<Tm_T> Nope and when I wan't I afraid servers I use are rather full.
<intelikey> sebbar also add -u  to that passwd string
<balint> so this sign is ctrl? ^
<stdin> balint: yep
<hassan2a_> lol
<Tm_T> hassan2a_: To be honest, I'm low paying in med-servers.
<Tm_T> Or servers meant to be med. =)
<hassan2a_> ok
<balint> stdin: ok, i've changed it, lets hopet it wont crash :)
<balint> prepare for X restart:)
<sebbar> intelikey: when she tries to startx she gets something like: radeon (0): radeondriStop, engineRestore radeondisplaypowermanagementset, waiting for x server to shoot down
<Tm_T> hassan2a_: Let me guess, you're newbie?
<Tm_T> hassan2a_: Just look server with over ten players and campaign mode, you'll find server that suit to your needs.
<balint> stdin: okay, it worked :) (just as last time :D bu last time after reboot crashed :D ) now its okay i hope..
<sebbar> intelikey: sounds like an x server problem doesn't it?
<stdin> balint: maybe the nvidia driver just won't work with your card :(
<balint> :S how could that be?
<stdin> don't know
<balint> stdin: but what can i do :D i like nvidia :D big fan :D
<balint> stdin: and now the trasnparency of the windows should be acclereated by the vga?
<stdin> balint: I don't know, if the ubuntu version doesn't work, you can try with the driver download from nvidia, but after a kernel update you'll have to install it again (by running the downloaded file again)
<scifi> is it possible to player asx video ?
<balint> stdin: ok. now i will test the transperancy :D and hope it wint crash :)
<stdin> scifi: asx isn't video, it's like a playlist, you need to extract the URL from it and play that
<scifi> ah right, th
<scifi> ty
* stdin is away for a meeting, back in about an hour (I hope)
<hassan2a_> Tm_T:  yes i am newbie
<balint> stdin!! it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<scifi> what about wmv?
<Tm_T> hassan2a_: Well, good luck. :)
<hassan2a_> you don't play ?
<stdin> scifi: you need w32codecs look at the wiki
<scifi> k
<stdin> !restricted | scifi
<ubotu> scifi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* stdin is really away this time
<hassan2a_> !wiki w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki w32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hassan2a_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alfred> moin
<yakuntu> que aconsejan para virtualizacion?
<yakuntu> nesesito hacer correr el XP en el kubuntu?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bonbonthejon> stdin: I was just getting ready to do that
<yakuntu> ok!!
<stdin> bonbonthejon: you should have been quicker then :p
<cgnboy> any germans here
<pip`> how do i monitor my overall download speed on kubuntu ?
<stdin> !de | cgnboy
<ubotu> cgnboy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pip`> is Merchant a german last name ?
<pip`> cgnboy
<cgnboy> thx
<pip`> my grandparents i think were atleast part German cgnboy
<pip`> cgnboy, but sumone told me that Merchant was kind of a jewish german last name, any ideas cgnboy ?
<pip`> stdin, thanx for all your help !!!  *huggies*
<pip`> stdin = da  m a n
<stdin> pip`: no problem :)
<Bluedog> hey all
<pip`> kubuntu is gonna do wheelie 'circles' all over MS's head !  heh
<Bluedog> running from a livecd, if I boot in with 'single' on parameters, I can get in
<Bluedog> as otherwise i get corruption and a crash
<pip`> MS's days i think are numbered
<pip`> yeah!
<Bluedog> on gnome launch. If I then run apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Bluedog> then nvidia-glx-config enable
<Bluedog> changing xorg.conf from VESA to nv still causes a crash
<Bluedog> (vesa loads up)
<Bluedog> anyone know what to do?
<Bluedog> at least I can get into gnome now..
<Bluedog> tried getting the nvidia .run file from nvidia.com, but it didnt work, said smoething about a matching kernel missing
<Bluedog> and it couldnt compile its own
<Bluedog> bit lost here :(
<stdin> I'd think you need to install the ubuntu nvidia driver
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CSonicGo> it's hard to install it
<CSonicGo> I've tried
<stdin> what, the ubuntu package ?
<CSonicGo> no, the Binary driver
<Bluedog> thanks
<Bluedog> damn
<CSonicGo> from nvidia
<Bluedog> if i go into the xterm failsafe, I can still use the system
<stdin> that's why I said install the ubuntu package
<Bluedog> but tis really corrupted and hard to read the term
<CSonicGo> it requires you to know how to manipulate x
<CSonicGo> you mean there's a package now
<CSonicGo> this must be new
<stdin> CSonicGo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , then it's installed
<CSonicGo> I did that before
<CSonicGo> x crashed for good and I had to reinstall
<Bluedog> 21:27:08) (stdin) CSonicGo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , then it's installed
<Bluedog> failed for me
<CSonicGo> me too
<Bluedog> installs fine, but
<Bluedog> changnig from vesa to nv in xorg.conf still died on gnome start
<stdin> Bluedog: you don't change to "nv" you change to "nvidia"
<Bluedog> said 'nvidia not found' and x fails to start if i do that
<Bluedog> :(
<CSonicGo> the fact that you have to open a conf file is what bothers me about the whole experience.
<CSonicGo> that's dangerous stuff to mess with if you don't know what you're doing.
<stdin> nv = open source driver, "nvidia" = binary nvidia driver
<Bluedog> If you are running Edgy, type the following instead:
<Bluedog> *
<Bluedog> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Bluedog> hang on
<Bluedog> edgy is teh latest right?
<CSonicGo> yes
<Bluedog> ive been doing the old enable command line
<Bluedog> oops
<stdin> yeah, 6.10
<Bluedog> thanks guys, will try this :)
<CSonicGo> I just wanted my 6800 to have 3d acceleration
<CSonicGo> and my 850XT also, but, no :(
<CSonicGo> X850T I mean
<BluesKaj> ATI?
<CSonicGo> yes
<stdin> CSonicGo: then use the ATI driver
<BluesKaj> CSonicGo, http://www.marteydodoo.com/2006/08/29/installing-binary-ati-drivers-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<stdin> OR https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stdin> official instructions ^^^^
<BluesKaj> that one stdin, didn't work for me , but maybe it will for CSonicGo
<BluesKaj> that's why I suggested the MarteyDoo
<stdin> BluesKaj: what was your card tho?
<BluesKaj> ATI Xpress 200
<BluesKaj> newer card
<BluesKaj> on board ...I may invest in a better one down the line ..but I'm not a gamer so so far i haven't seen much point
<stdin> BluesKaj: I just have an intel chip, AUGLX + Beryl works GREAT :D
<stdin> *AIGLX
<gdiebel> is there a way to map caps lock keycode to escape but still allow modifiers to operate on the new keysym. shortcuts in kde such as alt+escape do not work with the mapped escape key.
<BluesKaj> beryl works on mine too but at the expense of other GUI stuff like google earth whicch needs the ATI open source driver
<Lynoure> Any problems with the dapper xorg upgrade?
<stdin> BluesKaj: that's because it needs DRI, if you use XGL, DRI is disabled
<BluesKaj> yeah stdin, I prefer programs that i can use for my interests rather than just cool looking eye candy for the desktop :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: yes, but eyecandy is needed if linux is going to take any market share from MS
<Dog|WoW> I'm asking this for my stepdad: I have forgotten the terminal command for setting account passwords.
<pip`> how do i monitor download speed in kubuntu dapper ?
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: if Ubuntu goes too eyecandy for your taste, there is always Debian, which lets you choose.
<stdin> Dog|WoW: passwd
<Dog|WoW> Thank you.
<Dog|WoW> He says that's all he needs, he can get the rest from there. And I can make him go through the Wiki.
<stdin> pip`: you'd need a GUI app, or wget displays speeds
<BluesKaj> stdin,, linux will never take much away from MS until the public decides to really work at seting up their computers ...most just want instant gratification
<uphill> hi
<rian> Hey there people
<uphill> i have a windows installation 2nd hd and 2nd partition, but it wont boot, do have anybody experence with that?
<stdin> BluesKaj: that's why we want OEMs to sell PC with linux pre-installed
<pip`> ok thx stdin !
<fxr> uphill does a windows boot option show up in grub?
<stdin> uphill: afaik windows needs to be on the 1st partition, and maybe even on the 1st hd too
<BluesKaj> I'm sure some pc stores would consider Linux as the primary OS , if it wasn't for MS's predatory marketing tactics
<Timas> I got a networking issue.. I've got a laptop with an nvidia graphics card and the intel ipw9345 wireless chipset.. now because of the restricted kernel modules giving so much trouble with the nvidia driver that can be downloaded I attempted to install the wireless driver without the package.. now /none/ of my laptop's network interfaces work..
<Timas> It says my wired network (eth0) works fine but the only things I can ping are the loopback and its own configured IP
<TheDebugger> I would like to be able to install softwares as easily as with windows, just put the CD in the drive, an autorun starts.. then click install, next, next, next, finish then it's done
<stdin> TheDebugger: use Adept, it's even easier, choose the package, choose install, done
<stdin> Timas: look at the WiFi docs, and I'm pretty sure you need the restricted modules package
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheDebugger> stdin: Imagine a realworld scenario, i buy Microsoft Office 2155 for Linux then i want to install it
<Timas> stdin: Wifi is not really my main concern right now.. I'd like to get the wired network working first
<TheDebugger> That software is not free, so not in apt repositories
<stdin> TheDebugger: 1. why not use OpenOffice 2. Microsoft Office, on linux? :p
<TheDebugger> stdin: Was just making a silly example :)
<BluesKaj> Open Office works well with all MS docs
<stdin> Timas: what connection do you have, how is the wired network connected ?
<stdin> TheDebugger: and what's wrong with the OSV making a .deb file on the CD ?
<TheDebugger> stdin: Imagine i'm a computer illeterate.. what is a .deb? How to install it?
<Bluedog> hey guys
<Timas> TheDebugger is right though, theoretically we shouldn't be limited to being unable to install Mickeysoft software on Linux, it might not be desirable or elitist but the posibility should exist.. although a good argument can be given in the mac/windows vision towards windows/linux
<Bluedog> tried following that guide, same error
<Bluedog> error, couldnt find nvidia kernel
<Bluedog> screens found, none usable
<TheDebugger> Hmm, type dpkg -i blah2384723.deb on the command line? what is a command line?
<Bluedog> x could not start
<Timas> stdin: the wired network is connected through a wire :) that works, btw :P
<Bluedog> so it appears to install the restricted packages AND the nvidia-glx
<Bluedog> and i enable it as it says...
<uphill> i have a windows installation 2nd hd and 2nd partition, but it wont boot, do have anybody experence with that?
<Bluedog> but x still wont load it
<uphill> so it is ok i enteret a configuration in menu.lst
<stdin> TheDebugger: the normal action for a "dumb" user would be to double click, which works for debs too
<Timas> uphill: it doesn't show up in grub or or or ?
<uphill> A disk read error occurred.
<uphill> it does
<BluesKaj> uphill, what's on the first partition ?
<uphill> ubuntu
<uphill> a ext3 fs
<uphill> on both hds
<Bluedog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia following these instructions, x still fails to start
<BluesKaj> uhoh, isn't grub supposed to put ext parts after the windows NTFS ?
<Bluedog> says it couldnt load the nvidia kernels, and no screens are usable
<uphill> and if i select it the windows bootloader showst the message A disk read error occurred.
* xera is away: sleep
<Timas> uphill: the read error, is that a grub message or microsoft.. or is it saying it can't boot, not a bootable device, hit ctr+alt+del to reboot?
<uphill> it is defenitly the windows bootloader because the message is in german
<Timas> Bluedog: uninstall the nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common and restricted modules package
<uphill> and grub is not german on my system, windows is
<Bluedog> im running on a livecd to get it working, so thats done atm :D
<Bluedog> it will only run x without corruption/crash with VESA in the xorg.conf
<uphill> is this hack with the map running?
<Timas> Bluedog: then install the nvidia binary package from scratch, best first run it with the --uninstall option first too
<uphill> map(hd0) (hd1) ...
<uphill> any ideas
<BluesKaj> GParted ?
<Timas> Bluedog: then after nvidia is installed, install the (and only this one) nvidia-kernel-common
<uphill> GParted?
<uphill> what do you want with that
<BluesKaj> a partition editor
<excitatory> i'm setting up a notebook for a friend.. she is excited about kubuntu and knowing her she will most likely use it full-time, but she did mention she wanted to keep windows just in case.  so i'm going to allocate a shared fat32 partition.. is it possible and/or advisible to mount /home in the shared partition?
<Timas> do not install the nvidia-glx package, thats the big party pooper
<Timas> excitatory: no
<uphill> BluesKaj: you mean i should change my partition table
<Timas> excitatory: don't use it as home
<Timas> excitatory: mount is as a subfolder in home, much safer
<excitatory> Timas: ok, do you think i should still have a separate /home partition.. and if so, how large (80gb drive)
<excitatory> Timas: ah, good idea.
<BluesKaj> uphill have you tries installing a bootloader like GAG
<uphill> where to get thisd
<Timas> excitatory: on my laptop I have the same.. I have a home partition of about 10gb, just to be safe and a ~/data folder that mounts the fat32
<uphill> BluesKaj:
<Timas> on windoze the my documents points to that same folder, all she needs to do is remember to safe her documents in the data folder
<uphill> no chance with this partition setup and grub?
<BluesKaj> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<Timas> uphill: Try running the windows restore console.. although I've never been much impressed with it, it might prove capable to restore your windows boot loader, if that works re-install grub
<excitatory> Timas: ok.. and one more.. i was considering only allocating 5gb for windows, since she will probably ditch it anyway.. think that's enough?
<BluesKaj> dunno , uphill ...maybe someone else can help you about grub
<BluesKaj> excitatory, depends if she like videos or not
<hatta> does she like pictures?
<Timas> excitatory: 5gb might be tight.. I'd go for 10gb, windows xp alone is about 2gb thats without the 'mandatory' software
<Timas> videos and pictures can be viewed on linux
<stdin> excitatory: see how much free space there is on windows, and resize the partition to that +1-2GB
<BluesKaj> yeah, youcan access the windows files from linux as well
<Timas> wth, my wired network works again
<Timas> reboot flappy to be certain
<excitatory> stdin: nah.. this machine is so full of malware and was re-partitioned by some 'angel protect' windows app that i'm backup up her files and starting fresh.
<excitatory> stdin: er.. wait.. i see what you're saying..
<BluesKaj> gawd partition magic does it's wonderous damge again ..
<Timas> excitatory: I'd go with 10gb for windows, 30 for linux root and 10 for linux home and whatever is left for the shared data
<Timas> but thats me
<Timas> :)
<BluesKaj> partition magic ain't so magic
<stdin> don't forget you need a swap partition :)
<Timas> (2gb for swap *cough*)
<Timas> I forgets
<BluesKaj> 1g for swap is lots :)
<stdin> depends on how much RAM you have
<excitatory> Timas: why so much for linux root?.. and 2gb is WAY too much swap
<excitatory> swap isn't even really utilized that often
<sahsene> why does apt download upgrades 10 KB/S?is there a problem with bandwith?
<stdin> excitatory: how much RAM dose the laptop have?
<scifi> isnt 3GB adequate for root ?
<Timas> I've got a 250gb drive that I don't even remotely fill halfway.. I tend to stick to the safe side by overtaking my ranges
<hatta> a couple hundred mb are sufficiant for root
<scifi> nah, installer said 3GB min.
<stdin> hatta: not if you want to install some packages
<OolaB> Hi
<hatta> put /usr and /var on separate partitions
* OolaB is trying to install the ATI drivers on a Dapper->Edgy upgrade
<hatta> you don't want / filling up when you've got tons of log messages in /var or install too many packages in /usr
<stdin> that's getting more advances then, you may aswell use LVM too
<hatta> lvm?
<excitatory> hatta: server yes, simple desktop too many partitions imho.
<Timas> heh
<OolaB> Whenever I do fglrxinfo it says the OpenGL renderer is Mesa GLX indirect
<stdin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_volume_management
<excitatory> stdin: looks like only 512.. so perhaps 1gb swap?
<BluesKaj> what's point of a seperate "/home" partition , what are it's adavantages ?
<stdin> excitatory: 1GB should be plenty
<excitatory> BluesKaj: you can re-install from scratch and maintain your settings and files
<BluesKaj> what does /home hold ?
<excitatory> BluesKaj: all of your user files.. think My Documents
<wedgeV> anyone using mod_musicindex with apache?
<MementoMori> hi all
<dwidmann> Blueskaj, look at your /home folder, with view hidden files turned on
<OolaB> I used apt to get the restricted modules package for my kernel version as well as the xorg driver and followed all the step exactly on the unofficial wiki but it's not working
<dwidmann> or rather, your /home/user folder ...
<excitatory> BluesKaj: also, like dwidmann is pointing out, many of your user-specific preferences.
<arkanabar> This whole idea of putting root in a separate partition from the rest sounds interesting, but I have no idea how to do it.
<BluesKaj> ok, now if i decide to add a /home partition to my existing ext , how large should it be ?
<dwidmann> as large as you need it to be
<stdin> arkanabar: you have the option during install
<dwidmann> mine is around 220gb ...
<arkanabar> : blinks : I do?  I don't remember seeing that.......
<dwidmann> I give my other partitions very little space, and allocate the rest to home ...
<BluesKaj> so what's the diff ?
<stdin> arkanabar: there is either an option in guided partitioning, or you use manually set up partitioning
<MementoMori> I'm trying to connect to my access point trought my ipw2200 wlan card (centrino). I installed knetworkmanager but it cannot connect to the lan... It always ask for the wpa key... what I should install in order to connect to my wlan when I turn on my wl card without using sudo commands in konsole?
<arkanabar> stdin:  ah.  I used manual partitioning, cuz I still need Win2k betimes to game with my wife.  She doesn't want to learn linux.
<stdin> arkanabar: then you could have made a separate /, /home, /var, /usr, /boot ........ :)
<arkanabar> stdin:  so, would guided partitioning let me preserve the Win2k partition?  I'm going to be doing this again in a few days with a new computer.
<stdin> arkanabar: I think it had the option "resize partition and install ubuntu on free space" (or something to that effect
<Timas> arkanabar: you can do it manualy if you want to be certain.. just create more partitions and set the mount point to / or /home or /var or or or :)
<stdin> MementoMori: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<MementoMori> thank you stdin
<dwidmann> blueskaj, the difference between [what]  and [what] ?
<BluesKaj> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stdin> you could, in theory, have every directory on a different partition/network share of you wanted to
<BluesKaj> but why , std ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: that's why I said "in theory"
<arkanabar> ewwwww.  I'd think it'd be enough to put root and boot on their own partitions.
<stdin> you don't need /boot on its own partition
<dwidmann> root is always its own partiton though ...
<BluesKaj> does having seperate partitions for /home and /etc... files speed things up or .. ?
<dwidmann> Blueskaj, no
<Timas> if they are on seperate drives, it might
<vulcanius> stdin: if you expect your filesystem may fill up quicker than you can compensate you sure better put /boot on it's own partition
<dwidmann> Timas: for /etc, a bunch of settings files, I don't think performance is something anyone is going to be worrying about any time soon
<BluesKaj> my cpu use only half of its speed capabilities in this setup as it is
<BluesKaj> uses
<Timas> dwidmann: I'm more or less going for  a    /  and /home   setup, which means a wee bit more variety than just settings files
<stdin> vulcanius: the only reason you'd need /boot on its own partition, is if you boot multiple linux OSs using different filesystems for /
<Timas> BluesKaj: speed doesn't always come from the CPU though
<dwidmann> yes, but you responded to a question regarding / and /etc, which is why I said that. I always use / + /home .... I would hate to lose my precious settings files, or to have to back up and restore every time I wanted to do a clean install.
<BluesKaj> no, i'm aware of that but memory is ok too , it's 1G
<vulcanius> stdin: that leaves you at risk if your filesystem fills completely and something causes a crash, good luck restarting it
<stdin> Timas: partitions for /, /home, and swap is fine
<dwidmann> if you keep the main culprit of space occupatioon, /home, on its own partition I highly doubt / (which includes /boot) is going to run out of room any time soon
<Timas> bah.. with network back to working I just updated and it updated compiz somewhere along the way, now its broken again (bah!)
<dwidmann> I hear giving /var its own partition is a good idea for (some) servers
<vulcanius> dwidmann, you, the type of person that sais it will happen, are the most likely to have it happen, heh
<vulcanius> damn i can't spell
<dwidmann> vulcanius, I have 900gb of hard drive space. Filling up is virtually an impossibility for me :D
<stdin> dwidmann: yeah, logs can quickly fill a partition if there is a runaway process writing to them
<vulcanius> dwidmann. yeah you do
<vulcanius> but for most business still operating on low gig SCSI
<vulcanius> it's a real problem
<arkanabar> Well, as yet, I'm not doing any sort of server.  I'm just another desktop on a peer to peer network.
<StingRay> Hi all. How can enable XDMCP from console?
<Linux_Galore> kde 3.5.6 is about to be released
<stdin> StingRay: umm, I think it's in KDMs settings files, but have a look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, is a changelog available yet?
<StingRay> Thanks, stdin.
<stdin> :)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: their working on it as I speak, Im on the mailing list and they are editing the text
<dwidmann> Awesome, if you don't mind, drop me a pm with the url when they've got the changelog whipped together
<stdin> Linux_Galore: or just post it here, as I would like a peek :)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann:  hold on let me swap systems
<dwidmann> Oh, wait, It's only wednesday, HOoorrrrrrrahhhhhh!!!
<phobiac> What's an easy way for me to scan my computers ports to test what's open? I recall a program that did it in ubuntu but I no longer have it.
<Timas> netstat
<phobiac> Thanks
<Timas> sudo netstat -tap   , that shows every local port and connection thats active
<dwidmann> It's only wednesday, not Thursday, which happens to be the day before Friday, which is the day on which I have to go back to my job and work, which is a day I dread (cursed 12 hour shifts of manual labor =( )
<stdin> I like "netstat -lnp" , lists only listening ports and the process listening on iy
<Timas> tomorrow is the last day of the workweek for me.. in fact, thats in 20min :P
<Timas> lnp looks nice, I'm thinking I like it more than tap
<dwidmann> I feel like playing right now, is netstat contained within the netstat-nat package?
<dwidmann> hold that question, I answered it
<StingRay> stdin, /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc ;)
<stdin> StingRay: that looks right :)
<dwidmann> looks like linlin has been having trouble
<Timas> either that or they can't really make up there mind..
<Timas> hm, chat.. hm no chat.. hm chat..   and so forth ;)
<StingRay> I am trying to place tightvnc on :0, realvnc is awful
<Timas> I've only had that working once, its the nicer way to go imo though
<sleepy495> I get this error when installing beryl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1115/
<sleepy495> when i type 'beryl'
<StingRay> stdin, do you know why when logging via ssh I have to wait 6-7 secs before I see the password prompt?
<StingRay> I have this problem on all my ubuntus
<Timas> but not on other linux's, StingRay?
<StingRay> Slack is just fine , stdin
<StingRay> 10.1 and 11
<Linux_Galore> While working hard on KDE 4, the KDE developers have continued the 3.5 series
<Linux_Galore> with KDE 3.5.6.  This release includes a number of bugfixes for KHTML, Kate,
<Linux_Galore> the kicker, ksysguard and much more!
<StingRay> all my Kubuntus are 6.06.1 LTS
<Linux_Galore> The updates include additional support
<Linux_Galore> for compiz as a window manager with kicker, session management browser tabs
<Linux_Galore> for Akregator, templating for KMail messages, and new summary menus for
<Linux_Galore> Kontact making it easier to work with your appointments and to-do's
<dwidmann> sleepy495: either there's something wrong with your accelerated X drivers, or you xorg.conf isn't set up right to take advantage of 3d hardware acceleration.
<stdin> StingRay: hmm, it's instant for me
<StingRay> hmm, I will investigate later...stdin
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, anything on the buggy code-folding, perhaps?
<Timas> Woo! any idea when packages will be released for this, Linux_Galore?
<Bluedog> (21:58:33) (Timas) do not install the nvidia-glx package, thats the big party pooper
<Bluedog> thanks a lot for your help mate :)
<Linux_Galore> I havent got a set date yet
<Bluedog> how do i install the nvidia binary package from scratch?
<Bluedog> before kernel common
<stdin> StingRay: use "ssh -vvv" to get *very* verbose output with ssh :)
<Bluedog> the .run from the nvidia site fails
<Linux_Galore> Usually when i start seeing the release notes though its usually about a week later
<StingRay> I see, Thanks stdin ;)
<nihil_sum> I was copying some files from a Samba network share onto my local ext3 filesystem, and midway through it started complaining that the filesystem is read-only.  Half the files got copied... But now I can't write to my filesystem?
<dwidmann> Bluedog, either try using envy, or lupine's repo
<nihil_sum> I tried sudo mount -o remount /... "block device /dev/disk/by-uuid/... is write-protected, mounting read-only."
<nihil_sum> I did a e2fsck and it fixed some things, but it still will only mount read-only
<Bluedog> sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie to this in depth, what's envy?
<dwidmann> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: about time
<arkanabar> Any suggestions for installing Opera?
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, about time for what?
<Bluedog> thanks :D
<dwidmann> arkanabar, should install flawlessly
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: there is also kubextra, that does nvidia/java/flash/ati  its a kommander script thing so its graphical
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, I haven't heard of that one
<arkanabar> *sigh* problem is, I ought to have something like Linux for Dummies or Linux Clearly Explained, and I don't.
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: its on  kde-apps.org
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: needs someone to edit the back end script for the edgy repo's though because its only for dapper right now
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, I've not played with kommander scripts before, but I think I'll play with it, I have time.
<Linux_Galore> arkanabar: hacking Ubuntu by O'Reilly is free to download
<sleepy495> is there a site for documentation on lupine repositories?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: java/flash/nvidia/ati  are common problem in here
<Linux_Galore> problems*
<dwidmann> I don't know, I think I have a link to the lupine repo though, sleepy495
<sleepy495> ok thanks
* genii sips a coffee
<dwidmann> deb http://beryl-mirror.lupine.me.uk edgy main
<dwidmann> somewhere on that site, I know that's the one for beryl, not sure if the nvidia-glx is in there also or not
<Linux_Galore> also kubuntu doesnt seem to manager on board sound cards and pci together well
<Linux_Galore> manage*
<Linux_Galore> ie "no sound"
<dwidmann> my onboard sound works fine :)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: yeah, but then get a PCI card and do an install, half the time kubuntu cant figure out what to do, you have to manually run asoundconf   and define the default sound card
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, I see . .. hmm, I'd sooner disable the onboard in the bios if I dropped in a pci card though
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: if you have a PCI sound card with "on board sound" it should default to the PCI card but it doesnt
<genii> My onboard sound worked fine first time out
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: some poor bugger was in here yesterday for an hour trying to fix it, no one could figure it out or give an answer, lucky I logged in and told him how to fix it
<dwidmann> so I can remember in case I ever need to know, after running asoundconf, how do you go about defining the default sound card
<Timas> oh, I've got a router here that had a bad firmware updating session and now fails to do anything.. anyone here have an idea how I might fix this, if at all possible?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: ok its a 2 step thing
<genii> Timas If it's a WRT54 series mayboe otherwise no
<BluesKaj> ok, if you've installed a new seperate souncard without changing the BIOS CMOS peripherals , then neither soundcard will work
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: first step is  "asoundconf list"     get them to post what is outputs
<BluesKaj> the onboard soundcard must be 'disabled'
<Linux_Galore> it*
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: cant always do that
<dwidmann> not all bios's have that option blueskaj
<BluesKaj> most new pc have that option from my experience
<Timas> sitecom wl-122
<Timas> had to dig it up from under the rubble :P
<suntzu> hello ppl how do i set a volume label like msdos command 'label'?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj, not everyone has a new pc either
<BluesKaj> sometimes setting up a new soundcard in windows first is the way to go
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: second step is   pick a card then type  "asoundconf set-default-card <model>"  <model> = one of the chipsets listed with the exact same text descriptor
* BluesKaj looks for the shade :)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: then reboot
<farkr> it's weird how a lot of sites are saying that slackware is best for linux noobs because you get to learn how linux works but with ubuntu is 'debian' for noobs. is that true?
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, thanks, I've jotted that down.
<BluesKaj> debian is linux too
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: its strange but there is nothing in kubuntu to set the default
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: graphically
<sleepy495> After I do a fresh install of Edgy and update the system via Adept what are some things to install first besides video drivers?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: or if you do try "nothing happens"
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, then perhaps, someone should write something like that
* dwidmann starts getting ideas about perhaps doing that
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: need a kommander tidy up thing for newbies
<dwidmann> kommander tidy up thing?
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: graphical helper script that fixes common newbie problems
<dwidmann> I figure if I get around to doing it I'd use PyQt/PyKDE
<genii> Timas :( I know some tricks for the WRT54 series but tjose , no, I'm sorry
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: too late now for edgy/dapper
<Timas> no worries, the quest has begun, if its possible I can do it, although I don't know how yet!
<BluesKaj> sleepy495, first of all it all depends on what hardware is or isn't working
<dwidmann> Linux_Galore, are you saying this "tidy up script" is already present, and wanting to give me the link, or are you saying one needs to be written :s
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: well dapper has one, edgy doesnt
<dwidmann> Ah
<dwidmann> Link me, I'll see if I can do anything with it
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: Im thinking maybe kubuextra ported to edgy with a few add ons
<uber_mort> I need to do something like this INSERT INTO tableA SELECT * FROM tableB WHERE 1 ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE colX   (and have the values from tableB overwrite the values from tableA)
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: let me get the link
<arkanabar> Mebbe next time I'll install Dapper first & then upgrade to edgy
<uber_mort> errrr, I was in the mysql channel, I swear
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=48166
<farkr> whats the command to completely reinstall kde (mines broken and a half)?
<farkr> in edgy
<dwidmann> my inter connection feels so slow today :\
#kubuntu 2007-01-11
<dwidmann> farkr, given a moment I could make you a command to do it
<farkr> thanks
<Linux_Galore> dwidmann: just remove and reinstall the kde meta package
<dwidmann> ! paste | dwidmann
<ubotu> dwidmann: paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<dwidmann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1116/ | farkr
<Linux_Galore> farkr: did you run  sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<sleepy495> whats the difference between sudo nvidia-xconfig and sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-composite ?
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: adds 3 lines to the end of the xorg.conf file
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: for the later command
<dwidmann> sleepy495, --no-composite disables the X composite extension
<sleepy495> should I use --no-composite or not
<dwidmann> then again sleepy495, it's off by default, so there is no difference
<sleepy495> some sites for installing say to do it, some say not
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: the extra lines tell it not to enable composite
<sleepy495> is that good or bad?
<dwidmann> I suppose the only time it would make a difference would be if you had composite enabled before you ran the command to reconfigure x
<genii> composite = rca video out or composite = combination driver?
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: depends on the cards, if your using the legacy driver because you have a 5200 or older card its wise to not enable composite
<sleepy495> thanks all
<genii> Timas Is the router responding in any manner at all? Eg: can you ping it etc
<Minataku> Heya, genii
<Linux_Galore> you can use the latest 8*** series nvidia driver with a gf4 or better but because shader support its a bit so so the fps is rubbish
<Linux_Galore> is*
<Linux_Galore> with the gf4 og 51200 cards
<Linux_Galore> or*
<Linux_Galore> with the gf4 or 5200 cards
<Linux_Galore> bugger cant type
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: what card do you have
<sleepy495> fx 5900
<Timas> genii: nope, so far no response besides windows detecting that the line is occupied
<Linux_Galore> sleepy495: yeah use the 8*** driver and dont disable composite, it should be fine
<StingRay> Wooooow, stdin I tested Xrealvnc, x11vnc, rdp v5, Remoteadmin 2.2, tightvnc, realvnc, Freenx and I am really amazed with x11vnc's compression
<jordo23> How does one get rid of the main KDE panel at the bottom of the screen?  I don't see  the option when I right click...
<stdin> StingRay: it's quite good, yeah :)
<Timas> jordo23: by default there's a hide button at the side somewhere
<StingRay> It hardly goes over 5-6 kb with 1024x768 16bit, stdin
<stdin> not bad :)
<jordo23> Timas:  Can I delete it completely?
<Timas> in kde you kinda need the panel I'd think..
<Linux_Galore> jordo23: killall -9 kicker
<StingRay> superb...I was very nervous about NX's resume problems...
<stdin> jordo23: it's built in to KDE, but StingRay knows how to stop it from showing :P
<jordo23> stdin: How do I get it back if I need to?
<dwidmann> run the command kicker from a shell or from alt+f2
<stdin> StingRay: do you remember that link you got to hide kicker ?
<StingRay> Xrealvnc is miserable...stdin...
<Linux_Galore> yeah, there is a command to tell kicker not to start you have to add it to the login process
<StingRay> for you always ;), stdin
<genii> Minataku Hey :)
<StingRay> 1 mom, stdin
<stdin> :)
<StingRay> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings#_Getting_Rid_of_The_Panel , stdin
<genii> Timas Because if it is still reachable somehow by perhaps ftp or telnet or so it could be possible to tftp some firmware to it
<stdin> StingRay: cool :)
<StingRay> some restrictions...? ;), stdin
<Tamacracka> Guys... I'd like to know if there's any diagnostic tests I can take on my PC... to see if there's any problems with it.
<Tamacracka> Is there any utilities/tools I can use to check and repair anything?
<Timas> genii I just connected to it with wireless
<Timas> and I"m in the admin console
<genii> Timas It is best not to try firmware updates over wireless.
<Timas> genii the main question has just become why its having trouble with the wired connection and not the wireless one
<stdin> StingRay: I want a X session that's going to have 1 full screen window, but I want it in KDE, (otherwise it spurts out errors) and kicker just gets in the way. I was just reminded that I didn't bookmark that link when jordo23 asked how to hide kicker :P
<Bluedog> hey guys
<Bluedog> back again :)
<karmikaze> mrrr
<Bluedog> Tried using envy, however I get the same issue..
<StingRay> stdin, so you need only space...I thought you have a security scenario.
<Bluedog> x still fails to start with nvidia specified in xorg.conf, says kernel not found
<zeemu> hi i'm new to  kubuntu, i havn't used linux for about 2 years (i ran debian for years and years etc) .. was wondering if there's anything like 'apt-get' on kubuntu
<Bluedog> I ran apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<Bluedog> still no joy
<stdin> StingRay: nah, my users are too dumb to do any harm :P
<karmikaze> zeemu ubuntu is debian
<Minataku> stdin: Dumb users do the most harm
<stdin> !de | karmikaze
<ubotu> karmikaze: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zeemu> ok cool
<StingRay> :D, cool, stdin
<karmikaze> im not german
<StingRay> I want some
<genii> Timas Well, if you can at least get into it such as now, if the firmware update is somehow responible for that component not working, you could try to re-apply it I suppose. Tho the best way would *not* be over the wireless to do this
<noiesmo> Bluedog, I use envy a couple things to check that might help you
<zeemu> kamakazi: can you remind me how to get a list of packages?
<stdin> Minataku: I'm the only user with sudo access, the worst they can do is mess up there home dir
<Minataku> stdin: Never underestimate XD
<stdin> Tamacracka: there isn't much you need to do, you can run fsck (look at "man fsck"), other than that, linux takes care of itself
<noiesmo> Bluedog, I open konsole thype uname -r then check if you have the linux-headers that match uname-r in /lib/modules
<noiesmo> */thype/type
<Tamacracka> stdin is there any reason why my programs sometimes randomly just shutdown and why my PC freezes?
<stdin> Minataku: really, one user the other day asked me to "remind him how to copy and paste"
<Bluedog> ok , will do
<Bluedog> thanks
<Tamacracka> it's startin to remind me of windows again.
<Minataku> stdin: rofl
<zeemu> karmikaze: how can i get a list of packages available for download through apt-get
<Minataku> Tamacracka: Maybe you have marginal HW
<Tamacracka> marginal?
<noiesmo> Bluedog, if not install a linux-image that you can also get the linux headers for.
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: yeah have to be carefull, it sometimes installs the nvidia stuff for the kernel your not using by default, you often have to remove the old kernel to stop it booting
<Tamacracka> can you explain?
<dwidmann> lintian makes the kubxtra package cry =O
<stdin> Tamacracka: I'd say look at the logs in /var/log/ to check for clues, and run memtest at boot to check your RAM for errors
<Minataku> Tamacracka: Near failure
<karmikaze> ummm theres too many zeemu, apt-cache search something
<Bluedog> linux isnt as easy as they make out it now is, is it :P
<Bluedog> im trying to get the livecd install working before using full linux
<genii> <- away from keyboard a minute or 2 but returning
<karmikaze> apt-cache search broswer
<Bluedog> dont wanna kill my hdd for nothing
<karmikaze> or whatever you are lookin for
<farkr> do you think xubuntu running in a virtual machine running on windows2000, with 768mb ram would be fast enough?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: no desktop is really, I have issues with newbies on all the platforms
<noiesmo> Bluedog, you could do this "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" that will install the headers if avail for yuor current kernel
<Tamacracka> you know what.. i should run memory test, even though it takes for ever lol but i've only done it once.
<Tamacracka> lol Linux
<Bluedog> ok :D
<Tamacracka> <- Newbie :P
<StingRay> stdin, I'd better visit www.go-to-bed.org. What is your local time?
<farkr> everyones a newbie at something :)
<Tamacracka> yep that's why i openly accept it.
<farkr> unless they don't even try, in which ase tehy're worse than noobs !
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: one thing i have noticed is i get far less "I downloaded this app and now my machine just crashes" with Linux
<stdin> StingRay: it's 21:38 here, just finished a LoCo team meeting :P
<Bluedog> yeah :D
<Minataku> farkr: Yeah. They're Windows users. *rimshot*
<Minataku> j/k XD
<Bluedog> ive used it before, just not on this machine
<Tamacracka> brb gonna run mem test :P
<Bluedog> ubuntu seems to hate 7800 GTs
<farkr> kinda true since windows hides everything so you never have to learn anything, then again ubuntu is trying to do that too ;x
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: no its works fine
<dwidmann> hmm, but it likes my 7900gtx :)
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: knowlege is your problem
<Minataku> farkr: That's why Kubuntu is better, since KDE doesn't hide everything (and suck) like GNOME does
<Bluedog> hehe
<Bluedog> fair enough
<stdin> StingRay: my eyes are blurry, it's not 21:38 it's 23:39 now :P
<farkr> cant argue
<Minataku> I mean, KDE is still pretty bad, but you know
<Minataku> XD
<StingRay> You are too far on west...Where is this?
<Thehound666> Maybe you guys can explain what happened with one of my Kubuntu installs. My system clock was running half speed then I finally thought to run recovery mode
<Bluedog> i was just shocked the livecd crashed on boot, taken me hours to get stuff going :D
<StingRay> I just thought you live in the ocean. stdin lol
<Thehound666> then it was fine
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: I would say you have the driver but its for a kernel version your not actually booting
<Timas> I got you all beat, its 00:39 for me
<Bluedog> yeah :)
<Minataku> Wed Jan 10 18:39:26 EST 2007
<genii> Minataku is in my time zone :)
<stdin> Timas: but I've been here since 8am :P
<Minataku> genii: Just farther south than you are
<Minataku> ^^
<genii> Heh :)
<matthew> hi
<Timas> pfft, these days I got too much of a life to be able to do those kind of things :P
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: the drivers are installed for a "set kernel version", I had a similar problem it installed the driver and a different kernel to match but when i rebooted it still used the old default kernel so the driver didnt work
<genii> stdin Geez didn't see you here :)
<Bluedog> gotcha
<stdin> genii: heh :)
<Minataku> genii: Any word on quickly smuggling that IPX out for me before anyone notices?
<Bluedog> so if i check my uname -r matched i should be ok?
<Tamacracka> if the memory test fails.. will i be able to log onto kubuntu?
<Tamacracka> or should i back up all my files before the memory test?
<dwidmann> wow, someone in the same time zone as me | minataku
<Minataku> Tamacracka: Memtest runs separate on the bare hardware
<Tamacracka> ok good
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: yes, also look in adept and remove the old kernel if its not the marching one for the nvidia driver that should stop it booting the wrong kernel
<Minataku> If it fails then all it means is that something is wrong with your RAM
<Tamacracka> dont wanna lose my files :P
<Tamacracka> good good :P
<Tamacracka> alright thanks Minataku
<Minataku> And would probably explain why both Windows and Linux both explode
<Bluedog> thankya linux_galore :D
<Minataku> Tamacracka: np
<StingRay> Good night all | stdin, 2:00 am aproaching!
<genii> Minataku Looks like all the rest is yours but that one... like I said before, he wants to give it to one of our original sysadmins from back in '93
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: or just hit esc when you boot up right after the bios and select the other kernel
<Thehound666> noone here knows why it happened either. Was very weird
<stdin> StingRay: how much you wanna bet I'll be here when you wake up :P
<Bluedog> im on a livecd, so im assuming thats not a possibility :)
<Minataku> genii: Beat him up, push him down the stairs, something to get me that IPX!
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> I just hope that the one from '93 says "What the hell do I want this for?"
<genii> Minataku He's the guy who signs my paycheques!! ROFL
<Minataku> genii: They'll replace him while he's in the hospital
<Minataku> XD
<Thehound666> noone ever have the clock run half speed in Kubuntu?
<genii> Minataku Still, the Sparc10 and so on are still pretty good hauls I think. I still need to find a box that holds it all so I can get it weighed etc
<StingRay> stdin, I would advise you to follow my bright example in the next 1-2 hours. I will be here at 6:30 am your time. If I see you here I think you will be tired...It is up to you ;), stdin
<Thehound666> the disorder survives across reboots until you run recovery mode
<Minataku> genii: Heehee
<Minataku> Well, try to convince him that the guy won't want the IPX
<Minataku> Though I guess it's easy for me to say that because I have a silver tounge
<Minataku> XD
<stdin> StingRay: I probably will, I'll see you later, night :)
<genii> Minataku Actually what I'm working on is convincing him not to get it bronzed atm...
<genii> ROFL
<Minataku> lol
<StingRay> thanks, stdin. To you too!
<genii> OK, need to go grab a cig & coffee.... away for a bit
<Minataku> Tell him it'll be free advertising if he gives it to me XD
<Minataku> I'll say I got it from "Wherever you work"
<Minataku> X3
<genii> :)
<Timas> Thehound666: I've seen a lot about this on the ubuntuforums.. but can't recall the context, sorry
<Thehound666> ok, so it's not Ku specific
<Thehound666> I'll give it a search
<Thehound666> thanks
<Minataku> Thehound666: Try searching Google entirely, it's more than likely not specific to *buntu either
<hawk_> can someone tell me where i can get WINE from
<Minataku> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dwidmann> wine.budgetdedicated.com
<hawk_> thank you very much
<Thehound666> Cedega ftw
<Thehound666> runs more than WINE at least for me
<hawk_> but is that one cost money
<Thehound666> yes, the only downfall
<hawk_> how much dos it cost
<Thehound666> but better than paying Bill for an OS(Vista)
<Dasnipa`> hawk_, but only $20
<Thehound666> if it's kept updated
<hawk_> thank you so much
<Dasnipa`> $5 a month, and when you sign up you have to sign up for 4 months. but when you cancel you keep the program you just cant get latest update
<Thehound666> I have to still run XP for a few odd games though.
<Thehound666> FFXI for one
<Linux_Galore> God! I love Vista, If you were going to write a nice looking OS then turn it into a total pain in the rear with lots of DRM crippling features you would be hard out to beat Vista
<gekkobuntu> hello this is only a test... could you hear me ?
<Linux_Galore> put*
<Thehound666> WINE and Cedega both get to chracter selection and freeze
<JosefK> loud and clear gekkobuntu
<Thehound666> which is odd
<matthew__> i need help, adept is running read only mode because apparently another thing is using the packaging but  have only konqueror, adept manager and konversation running. how do i see what is running in the background?
<gekkobuntu> thanx its my first time at freenode
<Linux_Galore> Codeweavers 6.0 is out with WoW support built in and an install wizard for newbies
<Thehound666> ksysGuard
<hawk_> realy you can play wow now
<Thehound666> in the system menu
<Linux_Galore> hawk_: yeppers
<hawk_> WOW that is so cool
<hawk_> lol pun
<Thehound666> it is, now get FFXI out of compatibility: rubbish and I'll be happy
<strayhikari> Quick question: Installing restricted codecs, the list of items to apt-get from the ubuntu docs, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui" Will that work in Kubuntu? or Just in Gnome?
<bobesponja> my trash is not working, everytime I try to move a file to Trash the progress dialg get stuck at 0%
<hawk_> well i have to install wine.... so i wiil stay on but just not talking for some time
<Thehound666> not sure why it's so hard, only obstacle I see is its device detection routines
<Thehound666> k
<Linux_Galore> Cedega is pretty evil they dont add anything to the community really, codeweavers send all their source code to the wine project
<Linux_Galore> also you need a password to install Cedega now, not with Codeweavers
<Linux_Galore> you can install codeweavers on all your machines at home, Cedega has a limited license install that password protected
<Linux_Galore> and not "FOSS"
<Thehound666> I'm only saying I'd rather pay Cedega than Bill Gates
<Thehound666> Especially if Cedega solves the few remaining major issues
<farkr> what do i have to do if i want to mount my fat32 partition under my normal user home dir?
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: you may as well pay bill gates, they do bugger all for FOSS
<Linux_Galore> farkr: check you /etc/fstab file and see were its mounted first on your file system
<Linux_Galore> your*
<Linux_Galore> farkr: if its not there you may have to create an entry for it
<Linux_Galore> farkr: then just put a link on your desktop
<Bluedog> you guys rule :)
<Bluedog> my question is
<hawk_> back
<Bluedog> why do the restricted modules preinstalled on the livecd not match the kernel?
<Bluedog> uname -r gives 2.6.17-10-generic
<Bluedog> if you look in synaptic, the installed versions are for a newer kernel
<genii> Has anyone worked with crystalspace3D engine?
<Bluedog> if you roll them back, THEN install the nvidia-glx driver, it works perfectly
<Bluedog> doesnt make sense to me? :S
<maxima> s
<Minataku> wb, genii
<genii> Minataku Heh :)
<Minataku> genii: Just in case, note I was joking about injuring your boss (or anyone) XD
<Bluedog> but yeah, thanks Linux_Galore :P
<genii> Minataku Yeah I know LOL no worries
<Minataku> k ^^
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: whats the nividia kernel version it uses
<willys_fueguino> hello. Could someone tell me a command to execute adept as user x with su privilegies??
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: is it still 2.6.17 ?
<matthew__> i cant use adept because something is using packaging. how do i stop it? only able to use read only mode for adept right now
<genii> Or if not crystalspace3D does anyone know of a good open-source game engine to look at?
<Bluedog> i think so, but its 2.6.17-15 if I remember correctly
<Bluedog> im on .17-10
<Bluedog> swapping out the restricted package for the older one made it all click
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: aah dont attach the same release numbers on the kernels they are not the same
<genii> Egdy default should be.17-10-generic yeah
<Bluedog> yeah
<Bluedog> so thats right?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: as long as its 2.6.17  your fine the last number "is the release version for that particular kernel"
<Bluedog> I checked my kernel version, and had to roll back the restricted drivers package to make nvidia-glx work
<Bluedog> ah right
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: I did that too, there not the same release cycle
<xwolf-> has anyone already upgraded x-server-xorg-core package? last time the upgrade was buggy and i had to downgrade..
<Bluedog> so, it means the restricted package is from a newer kernel version than I have installed? Just checking my knowledge :)
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: bit of an oranges and pears comparison thing
<Bluedog> ah..
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: ignore the last number when relating to the generic kernels
<Bluedog> I cant help feel I'm missing something, this is all a bit new to me :P
<hawk_> anyone know anything about wine
<stdin> Bluedog: have you updated adept, or ran apt-get update ?
<Bluedog> so why did reverting the restricted package to an older version make the nvidia drivers on synaptic suddenly work?
<Bluedog> stdin: what is adept? :$
<Bluedog> hehe
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: ok, now what you do is when you boot up press esc and select the kernel that uses the nvidia drivers
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: right after the bios screen
<stdin> Bluedog: ahh, your in gnome aren't you
<SheickSouth> Hi Any idea how I can install my standard widoze fonts in Kubuntu, please? Any link?
<stdin> Bluedog: synaptic then
<Bluedog> ah :) ok
<Bluedog> I'm running a livecd at the moment linux galore, so I guess I can't do that
<Bluedog> but on a proper install, I do that instead I assume
<Bluedog> I've done things a bit backwards as its not on my harddisk
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: if you dont get the nvidia startup flash screen then configure your setup with   sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bluedog> it works a treat now that i changed the restricted package
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: make sure you select dri  and nvidia when it shows up in the wizard
<Timas> alright my last issue for the day: adept (or apt, if you prefer) is constantly listing 2 packages that have the status "Upgradable" and if I change the actual action to "Upgrade" throw a big nasty red "BREAK (Upgrade)" at me.. anyone have any idea how to fix this?  Packages are libcairo2 and the dev
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: aah so its working ??
<Bluedog> change restricted package to match uname -r version, install nvidia-glx from synaptic also, run nvidia-xconfig, restart x, and it works
<Bluedog> yeah, sorry, i wasnt very clear :D hehe
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: some times I find it bombs for some weird reason
<vyoman> does anybody know what has been changed or fixed in todays updates?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: so you removed the old kernel too ??
<kkerwin> Hi. Where can I find out about the current status of the ATI fglrx issue?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: sorry the kernel that doesnt have nvidia support
<stdin> Bluedog: if you try and install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6..... package, dose it want to install a linux-image-2.6..... of the same version ?
<kkerwin> And/or how to fix it?
<Bluedog> ive not touched the kernels
<stdin> Bluedog: in synaptic
<vyoman> ahh i just had problems with my nvida card after updating
<Linux_Galore> vyoman: how so
<Bluedog> i just swapped out linux-restricted-modules-whatever to match my actual kernel version, then it worked. The guide said to choose the correct one, the problem was a newer one was already installed
<vyoman> i usually have to reinstall the nvdia binary driver after xorg changes
<Bluedog> Didn't make me change any images, etc
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: yeah, wrong version though
<vyoman> like todays, however something is very different the boot process slightly slower and the my two screens load differently
<franx> good morning all
<BluesKaj> evening franx :)
<Bluedog> actually linux_galore, I think im talking crap
<genii> Timas still here?
<vyoman> i hate applying updates without knowing what they do (i know i keep saying that)
<Bluedog> ive actually updated the linux-restricted-modules thing
<Bluedog> not downgraded it
<Timas> sure am genii
<Bluedog> I misread the version for the name
<franx> =] 
<franx> i think ksudo is broken also
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: hmm
<Bluedog> so I just needed to install the right (newer) restricted modules package for it to work
<Bluedog> thanks a lot for your help :P
<franx> and adept manager breaks every so often
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: some times the kernel for the nvidia stuff doesnt have the same numbering
<franx> i did get wpa and wireless working
<vyoman> anyway for this with binary nvidia drivers (latest version) just run ok everything and run the installer again, this should work
<franx> even with using a 2.4ghz
<franx> it did confuse me why my internet stopped working when someone called me though
<franx> haha
<genii> Timas found some interesting info on your router:
<genii> http://www.von-oppen.com/zope/wiki/main/WlanRouter
<genii> http://isl3893.sourceforge.net/
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: as long as it works, does glxgears work ?
<genii> it has a serial port interface for instance
<Bluedog> okay.. I guess it just needed updating then? I must've put the wrong one on initially..
<Bluedog> good point,  shoulda checked that
<Bluedog> I got the nvidia splash so assumed its accelerated
<franx> anyway i have a question about the nvidia drivers and television
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: not always
<Bluedog> ok
<Bluedog> gears works.. how do you get the FPS up?
<franx> i want to use this box as a mythtv box, but when i plug the rca out to the card and the box the machine loads up on the tv then i get the light blue screen and nothing i can read
<Bluedog> sure it used to show that..
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: look in the terminal
<franx> anyone know the best way to have a tv as your 'monitor'
<franx> not as a second monitor etcc
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: run glxgears in a terminal it should show the fps speeds
<Bluedog> doesnt seem to show
<franx> i thought of maybe getting a vga-rca cable
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: do you see the gears rotating ?
<hawk_> irc://irc.freenode.net/#winehq
<Bluedog> yeah, gears is fine
<hawk_> sorry
<Bluedog> just no fps :)
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: did you run it in a terminal ?
<Timas> genii: cool, but its already running a linux version so I don't need to do much with that :P
<Bluedog> yeah
<BluesKaj> mythtv is is for tivo type apps ...TVTime works for me
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: ooh dont type  glxgears &
<genii> Timas on the first link he discusses a firmware bug which causes it to hang and there is a link to the firmware which fixes this etc
<Bluedog> just sits with cursor on empty line..
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: just  glxgears
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears :)
<genii> Timas As well some info on reverting it to the "stock" firmware and so on
<Timas> aside of that, considering my issue with apt/adept isn't going to be fixed today, I'm heading out! alarm for work goes in about 4.5 hours ;)   Genii thanks a lot, these links will prove very useful
<Timas> Later people!
<genii> Timas Have fun sleep well
<Bluedog> ah well, the fact the gears run makes me think its accelerated
<jerry01> I'm trying to find a name that wasn't registered despite jerry actually being my real name
<Bluedog> thanks a lot for your help :)
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: if it doesnt run its not working, its that simple
<Bluedog> awesome :D
<BluesKaj> how about jerciho
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: I think fgl_glxgears is for ati
<Bluedog> Yeah, not available
<BluesKaj> Linux_Galore, dunno for sure but i think it's also a test for 3d accel
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog:  check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file make sure dri   is enabled
<BluesKaj> glxgears is 2 dimensional  fgl_glxgears is 3d
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: you can also disable compiz if your not using beryl to get better fps
<Bluedog> Linux_Galore: dri?
<stdin> BluesKaj: glxinfo is a test for DRI (3D accell)
<BluesKaj> the gears spin around in 3axes
<Bluedog> seems noticeably faster since i restarted x, so I think its running
<Bluedog> well, im sure
<stdin> and glxgears is the test for non ATI cards
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> it's just that the glxgears test is only a 2 dimension test on this pc
<MarcC> how can I discover Windows machines behind my router and connect to them?
<stdin> Bluedog: if "glxinfo|grep direct" shows "direct rendering: Yes" , then it's working
<Bluedog> ball
<Bluedog> s
<Bluedog> says no :/
<Bluedog> its doing something as i can run gears, I get the nvidia splash, and its a lot lot faster now...
<stdin> BluesKaj: use the arrow keys to move the gears
<BluesKaj> whereas the fgl_glxgears test contains the gears in six sides of a cube all spinning at once while the cube spins as well
<stdin> Bluedog: aslong as it's working faster :)
<Bluedog> is direct rendering easily enabled / required?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select dri in the modules section
<karmikaze> anyone know how to configure yakauke?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: or manually add a single line
<genii> MarcC For accessing machines behind a router from over the internet you would normally need to set some things in the router to allow traffic to be directed thru it to whichever machine
<MarcC> genii: I am behind the same router
<Bluedog> thanks :)
<MarcC> genii: is there some sort of router config I need to set up to see my peers on this router?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog:   just add Load "dri"   to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   in the modules section
<genii> MarcC If all the machines then are getting internal IP addresses on the same segment, you should be able to connect to them without too much problems. The windows boxes just need to be running Windows Networking and then from the linux box you use Samba
<MarcC> genii: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Bluedog> should I enable kernel framebuffer?
<slop> how do i format a windows NTFS drive (slave)?
<slop> NTFS >> ext3
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: although i find running the dpkg-reconfigure  thing seems to also edit some extra stuff in for you ie v4l
<genii> slop You want to convert the NTFS drive to ext3?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: yes
<stdin> slop: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1 (if hdb1 is the NTFS partition)
<Bluedog> ta
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: turn  v4l and dri on when it gets the the modules section
<slop> stdin: thanks :
<genii> stdin The partition type would be good if it said Linux instead of HPFS/NTFS
<slop> :)
<MarcC> my system settings window does not show the buttons at the top (show all, etc.) - is this fixable somewhere? I have to re-open it every time because there is no back button.
<stdin> slop: make sure you use the right partition, as it can't be reversed, and make sure the NTFS partition is not mounted
<stdin> genii: the partition type is set my the file system on it
<Bluedog> brb restarting x :)
<stdin> MarcC: dose it have an "Overview" button ?
<MarcC> stdin: nope, there are no buttons, just categories & icons
<genii> stdin I've found it can get confusing if fdisk says one thing but the actual fs is something else entirely  :)
<stdin> genii: when I've formatted (for example) a fat32 partition as ext3 with mke2fs -j, fdisk shows it as "Linux" after
<franx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ninnghizidha> Hello - I am on Kubuntu Edgy and i cant upload files to Flickr with Konqueror. Any ideas how to fix that? Am i the only one with that problem? it works quite well with firefox.
<Bluedog> Completed that, still shows as turned off tho :(
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: did you reboot the whole machine to restart X ?
<Bluedog> nope, im on a livecd so im trying to iron out all the problems before formatting
<Bluedog> restarting means i lose the lot :P
<Bluedog> will be installing tomorrow though
<Bluedog> now ive got x up and figured that out, I may just leave it till then
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: yeah, have to make sure you tick the DRI [*]    box
<Bluedog> I did, and v4l
<Bluedog> its now written into the .conf
<Bluedog> assuming I need a reboot
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: the live CD has some limits though so it may not work
<matthew__> hey is it possible to add a mouse gesture ext. to konqeror like we can with firefox?
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: no you log out or hit ctrl alt backspace
<Bluedog> yup, i did ctrl alt backspace, then startx
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file   should be a line with Load "dri"  if not add it
<Bluedog> yeah, its there =(
<Bluedog> I read that it's not supposed to be there for nvidia cards sometimes though, theres a seperate line that goes inside the device block in xorg.conf?
<Bluedog> maybe im wrong though
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: I would say its an issue with a live boot
<Bluedog> yeah :)
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: works fine on all my machines
<Bluedog> cool
<Bluedog> thanks so much for your help man :P
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: and there all nvidia even my laptop
<Bluedog> nice
<Linux_Galore> Bluedog: feisty should setup the nvidia stuff by default in future (we hope)
<Bluedog> awesome
<Bluedog> ive met a lot of lost people with the same problems as me on forums via google, at least now I can tell them how I put it right :D
<matthew__> hey guys, i got frostwire.deb now how would i quickly instal it?
<Kr4t05> I'm having problems using the LiveCD to resize my linux partition.
<MarcC> how do I start samba?
<Kr4t05> QTParted hangs at "Scanning all disk partitons"
<Linux_Galore> matthew_ :sudo dpkg -i frostwire*.deb
<Linux_Galore> matthew_: or just click on it
<matthew__> ty
<Linux_Galore> matthew__: install kpackage, it makes life easy
* Linux_Galore also does error checking
<matthew__> ah ok, right click -> install package. thanks, just clickign on it opened it in windows with 3 files
<Bluedog> night guys, thanks again
<Linux_Galore> matthew__: if you have kpackage installed and you click on a .deb it should ask you if you want to run the installer (doesnt for me because i have it hard set)
<Linux_Galore> l8ter Bluedog
<hawk_> dos aircrack work on kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> hawk_:  cant see why not it runs on Linux
<Linux_Galore> hawk_: http://freshmeat.net/projects/aircrack/
<muesli_> hey guys
<hawk_> ok just need to see
<Amadeo> Anyone happen to have a Plantronics DSP-500 and have it fully working in Kubuntu?
<muesli_> when starting firefox, it displays me a message, telling me that it couldn't find "/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-en_GB.html"
<muesli_> am i missing some package?
<Linux_Galore> muesli_: yeah, that file
<Linux_Galore> hmm
* Rob-West is bored off his has so he will use /ame to annoy the world
<muesli_> Linux_Galore: that file isn't a package
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: besides it doesn't show up on packages.ubuntu.com
<mueslix> so i'm wondering if it's a missing dependancy or if there's some other borkage
<sleepy495> How do I enable AIGLX in x.org 7.1?
<stdin> sleepy495: edgy?
<sleepy495> yes
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: actually it is lol,   lookup  firefox in adept make sure    mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb  is installed
<stdin> sleepy495: it's easy :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: it is
<stdin> mueslix: it's in the package ubuntu-docs
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: have you installed your own version of ff
<Linux_Galore> stdin: weird place to put it
<stdin> Linux_Galore: yeah, I had to dig around a but to find it :P
<Linux_Galore> stdin: doesnt show up on my machine when i search for a matching file within the packages
<hawk_> i am sorry but how do you use the makefile command
<mueslix> stdin: usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales-ubuntu/index-en_GB.html is in ubuntu-docs, right?
<mueslix> but not the file i'm looking for.
<mueslix> correct me if i'm mistaken.
<matthew> i get this message when trying to instal kpacage with adept: there as an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. what should i do?
<stdin> mueslix: humm, let me have another look
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I dont have it either but ff works fine
<hawk_> what dos this mean ..... install: missing destination file operand after
<stdin> mueslix: the only thing like it I can find is "edubuntu-artwork: usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-en_GB.html"
<Linux_Galore> mueslix:   if your lazy just type   sudo  touch /usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-en_GB.htm
<Linux_Galore> mueslix:   if your lazy just type   sudo  touch /usr/share/edubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-en_GB.html  oops
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: well, that's not exactly the point. if it's an error one should fix it ;-)
<stdin> mueslix: maybe this chould work too "sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-homepage" and it should be set to "/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html"
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: yeah but its rubbish
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: I dont even have that file
<Tox> is there any program to learn English in kubuntu ?
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: of course i can just change firefox's homepage ;-)
<mueslix> anyways, i'll see if i can find it still and will file a bug report.
<mueslix> just wanted to check if it's some weird borkage. thanks guys
<matthew> how do i fix adept could not commit changes error? i have full admin access.
<matthew> just trying to instal kpackage
<Linux_Galore> sudo  apt-get install kpackage
<Linux_Galore> if that fails run  sudo dpkg  --configure -a  then   sudo apt-get update   then  apt-get install kpackage
<Linux_Galore> mattew: also turn adept off if your using apt-get at the command line
<matthew> ok, its working now that i use konsole and type command line.
<matthew> but would that fix future error message like that when tryign to use adept again?
<Linux_Galore> matthew: run the first two steps in my previous fix
<matthew> ok will give it a try, ty very much.
<karmikaze> can someone please tell me what this weather app is:    http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=38718&file1=38718-1.jpg&file2=38718-2.jpg&file3=38718-3.jpg&name=Yakuake-Iced
<phil_> g
<TheDebugger> karmikaze: superkaramba i think
<karmikaze> ta
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: its Crystal Weather applet running under super-karamba
<karmikaze> ty
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6384
<karmikaze> nice
<Linux_Galore> sorry Liquid Weather applet ro be more exact
<Linux_Galore> to*
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: if you look on the left hand side click on karamba
<karmikaze> hm
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: should show all the applet stuff you can run under super-karamba
<karmikaze> cool
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: super-keramba can download and install the applets for you automatically, it has a built on applet search and install thing
<karmikaze> ooh
<karmikaze> nice
<karmikaze> yeah
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: you may have to turn superkaramba of though when playing games
<karmikaze> oh
<karmikaze> well doesnt matter, everything else is broken on here :P
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: it can create graphical conflicts with games that want to use all the resources they can
<karmikaze> nod
<karmikaze> beryl is why i dont play games :P
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: karamba is a bit intensive when it refreshed some of the applets
<karmikaze> ok
<Linux_Galore> refreshes*
<Thehound666> think I found the evil process that did it and just replaced it with something else for the purpose
<Thehound666> ATI's display drivers
<Thehound666> using the open ones now
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: it will work better in kde4 though its better intergrated
<karmikaze> nod
<karmikaze> the install doesnt seem to work
<karmikaze> it just brings up the website
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: yeah you may have to manually install some of them
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: some have a setup script you have to run ie region
<karmikaze> hrm
<karmikaze> ok
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: I dont run it because it feels a bit too hacky for me
<karmikaze> sure does heh
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: then again if your running xgl its going to be super hacky lol
<karmikaze> i dunno whats up, most of my finer graphics stuff seems tobe broken, and update is prompting to remove my nvidia-glx which is making me nervous
<Thehound666> use the open source drivers anyone who uses ATI cards
<karmikaze> ohhh
<hawk_> what are some cool stuff that i can get for this os
<Linux_Galore> karmikaze: means you still have the none nvidia kernel installed, remove it and it will stop that
<Thehound666> ATI's own just went psycho on me I found out
<karmikaze> actually now that im looking it seems it doesnt know the name of my card anymore
<karmikaze> glxinfo i mean
<karmikaze> something got buggered big time...
<karmikaze> oh well guess updating cant make things any worse than they already are...
<matthew> adept is failign to laod for me. i didnt even get to enter password. any idea what is wrong?
<angrydill> q
<mueslix> hm
<mueslix> after rebooting, kdm shows up on both of my screens and everything's fine. as soon as i login the left screen turns of and kde starts up on one screen.
<mueslix> what could be wrong there?
<matthew> wish i could help but im really really new to this os
<pip`> how does one decompress a rar file in kubuntu ?
<ninnghizidha> install rar-unfree
<ninnghizidha> :)
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: do you have two screens setup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: yes and it was working till this reboot
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: as mentioned, kdm still shows up on both screens properly
<mueslix> as soon as i login and the splash screen shows up it's disabling the left monitor
<Thehound666> I put in a 9250 on the advice of you guys but I overlooked the driver as the source of my issues. Seems sorted by using the open source driver
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: so you have Identifier "Screen0"  and Identifier "Screen1" in the xorg.conf  file
<mueslix> i got nvidia's twinview
<mueslix> not the real xinerama
<Linux_Galore> mueslix:can you check for me
<mueslix> nope i do not therefore
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: then thats your problem you only have a setup for one screen
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: but you know how twinview works?
<phil_> im new to linux is there a simlpe faq for xgl or somthing similar?
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: so shall i just add a fake second screen or what?
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: you mean "dual monitor"  yes
<mueslix> nope, i mean nvidia's twinview. which is not the same as xinerama
<hannah_> how does one improve the look of fonts displayed on a notebook lcd screen?  text looks coarse and choppy.
<stdin> !xgl | phil_
<ubotu> phil_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: brb
<stdin> phil_: do you have an avidia or ATI card?
<phil_> nvidia, kinda old though
<phil_> geforce 2 ithink
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: so what do you suggest? just adding a fake second screen?!
<angrydill> hannah - Do you know if "anti-aliasing" is turned on in the KDE Control Center (Apperance > Fonts)?
<Linux_Galore> mueslix:
<Linux_Galore> Option "TwinView" "true"
<Linux_Galore> - Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, CRT"
<Linux_Galore> - Option "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"
<Linux_Galore> - Option "MetaModes" "1280x960,1280x1024"
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: is that in xorg.conf
<stdin> phil_: you need the binary nvidia driver for XGL, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: yup, that's what i got
<angrydill> Anti-aliasing smoothes the fonts on screen
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: and as mentioned, x11 knows both screens, otherwise kdm wouldn't properly show up on both screens
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: it will also fail if there isnt enough ram on the card
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: the trouble starts when kde starts up
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: uhm, it has been working for several years now
<mueslix> up to this reboot
<angrydill> Also, if you aren't using the full (highest) resoultion on the Lcd, fonts may look distorted
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: kdm uses less ram than the desktop
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: gnah, don't try to bullshit me :D
<zograf> How to compile mplayer for kubuntu 6.10? (with support ass subtitles) Give the reference on "howto" please.
<Delphinus> does amarok need write access to read the tags off mp3 files please?
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: check the logs, see what error it spits out
<stdin> Delphinus: no, not to read
<Delphinus> for some reason adding mp3s from a read only network share it wont get the artist information :(
<hannah_> how does one improve the look of fonts displayed on a notebook lcd screen?  text looks coarse and choppy.
<angrydill> hannah - Do you know if "anti-aliasing" is turned on in the KDE Control Center (Apperance > Fonts)? Anti-aliasing smoothes the fonts on screen. Also, if you aren't using the full (highest) resoultion on the Lcd, fonts may look distorted
<Thehound666> when you guys are ready, more n00b questions, well just 1.
<Thehound666> any idea how to run a .jar executable under Kubuntu?
<Thehound666> works fine under Windows but haven't made it work so far here
<angrydill> Has anyone here used kmail as a client for a Dovecot IMAP server?
<stdin> Thehound666: .jar is Java, so you need to install the SUN Java JVM
<Thehound666> can't say I have
<Thehound666> the alternate JVM from the repository is not good enough?
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: now, interestingly enough a reboot fixed it
<Thehound666> works for my browser ok
<pip`> MS's day are  numbered  !
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: hmm
<pip`> wow Edgy takes a long time to install
<stdin> Thehound666: you can try it and see: java -jar filename.jar
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: wasnt loading a module
<Thehound666> ok from Konsole I assume
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: nope, checked that. nvidia module was loaded fine and the dependancies were fine too, since i just ran depmod -a to be sure.
<rance> is anyone a sound expert, I've tried two different sound cards and no matter what I do, I can't get sound from either of them, but both sound cards are properly detected at boot and the correct modules loaded, channels arent muted, but still no sound.
<stdin> Thehound666: yes, you assume correctly :)
<pip`> pip pip purray!
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: no clue what it was, but it def. wasn't the xorg.conf
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: OS weirdness lol
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: nor the ram ;-)
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: should say in the logs though why it failed
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: that's the thing. it _didn't_ fail. x.org booted up nicely with two screens.
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: kde disabled one of them on _purpose_
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: so the fix is check xorg,conf and reboot lol
* stdin gives kde a slap on the wrist and tells it not to do that again :P
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: sounds like windows
<angrydill> Rance, In older (3.1?) versions of KDE, the "aRts" daemon used to interfere with my ability to get sound out of non-KDE apps.  I don't know if that's still a problem, but kill-ing the daemon got them to work
<rance> I cant get any sound from any app, kde or otherwise
<mueslix> any clue how i can change konqueror's default fileview to detailed list instead of icons?
<Thehound666> is sun's Java as bad for Linux as Windows?
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: dont laugh about the ram, I had one occasions were twinview worked, did an updated install edited the xorg.conf file and only one screen would work,  change the resolution down one setting and it worked
<Thehound666> it didn't like my Java
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: now that is possible.
<Linux_Galore> mueslix: logs showed the card was running out of ram
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: what's not possible is: if kdm already shows up, it will eat exactly as much ram as kde.
<mueslix> a pixel is a pixel
<mueslix> (talking about ram on the graphics card of course, not general ram)
<Bal0o> hey again
<angrydill> I run my checkbook app on Sun Java 1.4 on Mandrake and Kubuntu, and It's been rock stable.  Eclipse IDE too.
<Bal0o> I have a quick Q. Is there any point using 64bit ubuntu atm? I've heard bad things about compatibility/drivers and the like, so should I stick to 32bit?
<Bal0o> are there any big benefits to 64bit..
<stdin> mueslix: try changing/adding "ViewMode=konq_iconview" to "ViewMode=konq_treeview" in ~.kde/share/config/konq to get the list view
<angrydill> Bragging rights... for a little while ;)
<stdin> Bal0o: if you don't have 4GB+ RAM, 32bit is better for you
<Bal0o> ok, thx :)
<stdin> Thehound666: SUNs java isn't "bad" for linux
<Bal0o> this is so much better than the last time I installed mandrake, back in the day :P
<Bal0o> just trying to choose between ubuntu/kubuntu, or both, obviously
<stdin> Bal0o: yes, much
<angrydill> KDE can do everything Gnome can, and more! /me dodges flames
<stdin> angrydill: you won't get flamed for KDE love in here :)
* Jucato brings in the flamethrower
<stdin> Bal0o: the desktop install CD is also a live CD, so you can test it out before installing it
<Bal0o> nice one
<Thehound666> I don't understand why people do flame.
<Thehound666> It's pretty and light
<Thehound666> Windows love you might get flamed for
<Thehound666> lol
<Linux_Galore> Windows: me love you long time only $5
<Thehound666> lol
<Thehound666> I'd fully switch if we had the gaming support
<matthew> hey guys is it possible to get mouse gesture in konqueror? or do i have to use FF?
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: Ive got WoW running now thank to Codeweavers 6.0
<Daisuke_Ido> all i have to add is that kde is better on resources at 3.5.5 than gnome is at 2.16.  the gnome team still wasn't able to catch up, and kde 4 is fast approaching, which will be excellent
<Linux_Galore> "with sound"
<Lam_> my second hard drive has bad sectors that corrupted the linux partition and i want to somehow fix this. what's the best approach?
<angrydill> Anybody use Cedega for Windows gaming on Linux?
<matthew> how do get codeweavers?
<Jucato> matthew: mouse gestures are in System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actions.
<Daisuke_Ido> angrydill: not until i can play the longest journey flawlessly.
<Thehound666> Cedega is good software but not free and they don't contribute all their code
<Linux_Galore> matthew:   www.codeweavers.com  or <cough> bittorent <cough>
<Thehound666> still does not work with certain games though
<matthew> ty
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: try none because they are not GPL anymore
<Linux_Galore> Thehound666: also its not based on wine anymore because of that fact
<matthew> ok another question, is there bittorrent built in for kubuntu?
<Thehound666> Ktorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> or azureus if you're a masochist.
<Thehound666> lol
<stdin_> Lam_: when the partition is not mounted use: sudo fsck -f -c /dev/hdb1 (if hdb1 is the partition)
<matthew> ty found it
<Thehound666> Azureus is good for a dedicated box because it does everything well
<Thehound666> it's just a pig
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Linux_Galore> I find azureus is faster than ktorrent still but uses heaps more resources
<Linux_Galore> than ktorrent
<kubuntero> can Kopete handle cross IM protocols?
<Daisuke_Ido> if i were to run a box to JUST download torrents, i'd use azureus
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: it handles most of them
<Daisuke_Ido> but i do so miss the rss features of utorrent
<Thehound666> myself I use my boxes for everything and ktorrent is more than good enough
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke_Ido: ktorrent now has rss
<kubuntero> Linux_Galore: THere are only two that I know of :)
<Daisuke_Ido> every time a new ep is released, BAM, automatically downloaded
<Daisuke_Ido> ...really now.
<kubuntero> AIM and ICQ
* Daisuke_Ido cries tears of joy
<kubuntero> YAhoo and MSN
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke_Ido: its in the new unstable branch
<Thehound666> yup 2.1 beta does
<Thehound666> it's not allowed at all trackers yet because some do not allow release candidates
<Thehound666> or betas
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: I use gaim for yahoo and msn
<Thehound666> 2.1rc1 now
<kubuntero> Linux_Galore: I don't think that Gaim handles those
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: gaim will do yahoo/msn//irc  and a few others
<kubuntero> Linux_Galore: HOld on
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: gaim even does Yahoo chat rooms
<kubuntero> I'm talking about using a yahoo account to speak to someone on MSN
<stdin_> kubuntero: kopete works with (amongst others): yahoo,msn,jabber,google talk,icq,ric ...
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah but not the chat rooms
<kubuntero> You know that Yahoo and MSN signed an agreement for cross protocol chat?
<stdin_> kubuntero: you can be logged in on more than one account at the same time too, yes
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: yeah, Ive never tried that, I think its just a single login thing
<Thehound666> I actually like Kopete
<kubuntero> stdin_: NOt what I'm talking about :)
<stdin_> It even imports all of your contacts
<Lam_> stdin: ok my drive is starting it's scan. hopefully it'll work because i've tried pretty much everything. i'll get back to you. thanks
<Thehound666> this is one of the few OS I like the preinstalled software on
<kubuntero> Thehound666: Enjoy it one of my most hated K programs
<kubuntero> stdin_: Right I can see that it does cross ICQ AIM
<Schuenemann> anyone knows where amule saves downloaded files?
<kubuntero> I'm logged into ICQ and I can see my AIM list
<stdin_> Lam_: It will take a while to complete, so just relax and give it time :)
<kubuntero> Can it do the same with Yahoo?
<Thehound666> why is Kopete so bad? even webcam works
<Thehound666> and it's stable
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: you can login to all of them at the same time
<stdin_> kubuntero: yes, all your contacts from your account will be imported and displayed
<kubuntero> Linux_Galore: I'd rather stay the hell off of MSN
<kubuntero> Nearly everyone i knwo on there I'd rather not talk to
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero:yeah, Ive stopped using Spamsn
<Thehound666> meh better than Stalkhoo if you've been in their chats even once
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: Ive been using the google chat lately between the offices
<kubuntero> Google chat is great
<kubuntero> Large factor why YAho and MSN gave up :)
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: with google chat you can have your own local server setup so you dont have to relay through google just to PM down stairs
<kubuntero> I know ;)
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: I dont trust MSN and Yahoo, they will happily hand over all your data for no logical reason to anyone who asks for it
<kubuntero> Regardless I have two teachers on MSN who I'd love to chat to through Yahoo
<Thehound666> yeah but legally questionable stuff I use IRC+SSL+SSH+Fish
<Linux_Galore> right now there is a guy sitting in prison in china because he is a pro democracy supported getting beaten up and tortured thanks to Yahoo
<Jucato> hm... getting -offtopic guys
<Thehound666> lol I'm in there if they want to follow
<Schuenemann> MSN sucks
<Daisuke_Ido> amen
<Thehound666> I meant
<Thehound666> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Thehound666> I'm in there too
<Thehound666> :)
<Schuenemann> I would, but it's almost midnight
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd even rather use the AIM protocol (even on windows i refused to actually use the aim client, opting for gaim instead)
<endo602> can someone help me set up an ident?
<stdin_> endo602: why do you need it?
<Linux_Galore> endo602: ??
<kubuntero> endo602: Press Tab?
<Daisuke_Ido> but after switching to kubuntu, i've gone with kopete, as it's a fine client that works well with everything i need
* Daisuke_Ido steers the conversation back on topic
<Linux_Galore> I dont like the UI on kopete
<Schuenemann> me neither
<kubuntero> I don't like loads of crap on Kopete but It's still a baby so I give it teething marks
<Linux_Galore> its amazing konversation has the UI right (they basically copied gaim)
<Lam_> i love konversation
<kubuntero> Linux_Galore: Konversation?
<Lam_> it looks better than mirc, but it's not as useful imo
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: irc client
<Schuenemann> I agree
* stdin_ has the SVN version of konversation :)
<Schuenemann> mirc is more useful
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: wait till  more plugins appear
<kubuntero> I know I'm using it :-) Just trying to see how it releates to gaim
<Schuenemann> I hope so
<kubuntero> stdin_: remember lines on Alt+tab?
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: were talking about the UI in kopete and gaim
<Schuenemann> and I hope nobody makes that stupid plugin that message the channel with the sound he's using
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: konversation is more like gaim
<hawk_> well bye everyone.... thank you for your help
<Schuenemann> messages*
<Lam_> i like kopete's gui, but gaim has so many more features :(
<Lam_> i'd rather use kopete but gaim's just more useful
<Linux_Galore> Lam_: its more mature
<Schuenemann> since I only have msn now, I'm using amsn
<Schuenemann> but its GUI is VERY slow
<stdin_> kubuntero: not quite :( , although it's supposed to, but it may be missing some lib somewhere, but it dose on switching desktops
<Linux_Galore> give it time, konversation and kopete will add the features that users ask for
<Lam_> stdin_: do you have an estimate as to how long it should take to run fsck -f -c? i calculated 15 hours :-/
<kubuntero> stdin_: complain to Sho_ :)
* Rob-West hates his computer
<stdin_> Lam_: It depends on the size your partition
<Lam_> stdin_: mine's roughly 170GB
<kubuntero> Rob-West: From many years of experince I can tell you it hates you too
<stdin_> kubuntero: I'm gonna file a bug report anyway, because i _really_ want that feature :P
<kubuntero> The world and it's dog wants that feature
<Linux_Galore> Lam_: it depends one the hardisk how fast fsck happens
<stdin_> Lam_: could take a *long* time, have a nap
<Linux_Galore> Lam_: also ext3 isnt the fastest to run fsck anyway
<stdin_> Linux_Galore: it's checking for bad blacks, it's gonna take a while :p
<Linux_Galore> stdin_:  rebuilt my ZFS partition (120Gb)  dam its fast
<Linux_Galore> stdin_: totally blows ext3 away for fsxk
<Linux_Galore> fsck
<stdin_> Linux_Galore: ZSF, don't remember that one?
* Linux_Galore also runs Nexenta
<stdin_> XFS maybe, but noy ZFS
<mueslix> stdin_: zfs is sun's iirc
<Linux_Galore> stdin_: its the new super duper fs from Sun, runs on BSD and OpenSolaris (nexenta)
<stdin_> hmm, off to wikipedia I go :P
<Jucato> anyone know the command to display disk usage, but only show the directories, not recursively into the directories?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: df -Th ?
<stdin_> Jucato: du -sh dirname/ (for human readable)
<Jucato> hm.. trying
<Linux_Galore> ooh the directories too hmm
<stdin_> -s = summery
<Jucato> for example, I just want to see the total size of /var, /usr, /boot, etc
<Jucato> something like ls -l but shows the real sizes of those directories... without displaying the contents of those directories...
<stdin_> Jucato: df -sh /var /usr /boot
<Jucato> hm... thanks I'll try that
<Jucato> er.. no -s option
<Kr4t05> Okay, so I have a question for you guys.
<matthew> anyone know what crossover-office is?
<Schuenemann> openoffice?
<Schuenemann> crossover is the name?
<stdin_> matthew: it's the "pro" version
<matthew> ah i see.
<Schuenemann> is it paid?
<Kr4t05> Earlier, I tried to resize my EXT2 partition to make room for some new games I bought for Windows (I have a weakness, this is true.) However, when I try to use (QT/G)Parted from the LiveCD, it hangs.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: du -hs directory_name
<mueslix> Kr4t05: wouldn't suggest doing that anyways;-)
<stdin_> Schuenemann: ifaik the normal one and the pro are both paid versions, just -office has better support for MS Office
<Kr4t05> mueslix: What should I do, then?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: thanks
<Ash-Fox> Ever since I upgraded Avahi I have had problems resolving things in various programs. How does one install a older version of something again under apt-get?
<stdin_> Kr4t05: try using the gparted cd
<mueslix> Kr4t05: get a new hdd or a wii/360
<Zero_Kelvin> Hiyo. Just wondering if anyone knows how to get the Embeddable Image Viewer in Konqueror to automatically loop animated gifs. For example, I'm on 4chan, checking out a mucked with version of that squirrel from Move Your Feet blowing stuff up and the gif loads, displaying each frame as it comes in, but doesn't replay it when the download is complete. I could use the Gwenview component, but, yeah...
<stdin_> Ash-Fox: apt-get install package=version
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: made me have to think lol
<Ash-Fox> stdin, thanks
<Kr4t05> mueslix: I don't have $250+ to spend on a Wii or 360, and even if I did, there are some PC games the I prefer to their console counterparts.
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: ehehe I was scratching my head too much already....
<Kr4t05> mueslix: And, I also play some PC-only games.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: du  is one of those tools you forget
<Kr4t05> So, thanks, but no thanks.
<mueslix> hehe
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: yeah... I was always thinking of df df df
<Kr4t05> Also, I already have a 150GB hard drive for Linux. Hence the reason I wanted to resize it.
<mueslix> just saying, wouldn't go to resize my partitions
<Kr4t05> mueslix: It's always worked for me before. That's why I'm presenting you with this problem, now.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I had to open man because I forgot the switches
<Kr4t05> Logic dictates that, if it works once, it should work multiple times.
<mueslix> Kr4t05: but yeah as stdin mentioned, try the livecd
<mueslix> Kr4t05: just like it dictates: it failed once, i'll never try it again ;-)
<morghanphoenix> When your system crashes and you have to hard reboot, it comes back up saying kontact is allready running, how to you stop it so you can start it again?
<Kr4t05> mueslix: I intend to, but not until after I chew you out. ;P
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: killall -9 kontact
<mueslix> morghanphoenix: there is a locking file stuck on your hdd
<mueslix> delete it and you'll be able to restart it
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: or do it the windows way and use  kdesu ksysguard
<morghanphoenix> no processes killed
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: nope, he already rebooted.
<mueslix> Linux_Galore: read what he's saying :P
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: aaah its a lock file issue
<morghanphoenix> so, just remove the lock file like when adept crashes?
<Linux_Galore> ~/.kde/share/config/kresources/contact
<Linux_Galore> from memory
<Linux_Galore> should have a lock file there
<morghanphoenix> stdrc is the oly file listed
<morghanphoenix> and I have hiddens shown
<draik> I can't seem to get audio to come out of my laptop
<intelikey> Linux_Galore contact or kontact ?
<morghanphoenix> kontact
<mueslix> morghanphoenix: is it kontact itself or kmail?
<mueslix> or some other component of kontact
<morghanphoenix> kontact it says, the warning regards kmail losing emails.
<draik> Hey there inteki
<mueslix> the kmail lock file would be ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/lock
<draik> Here there intelikey
<intelikey> here there draik
<draik> intelikey: everywhere a draik draik???
<Linux_Galore> no the directory is called "contact"
<morghanphoenix> Kontact already seems to be running on another display on this machine. Running Kontact more than once is not supported by the Metakit backend and can cause the loss of archived articles and crashes at startup. You should disable the archive for now unless you are sure that Kontact is not already running.
<ctothej> how do I install grub onto another hard drive?
<morghanphoenix> Force access or disable archive are the options
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zero_Kelvin> And if anyone's wondering why I don't just use the Gwenview component it's because I can't view an animated gif until the whole thing loads and for some reason several gifs I've tried to save (not by right clicking on teh image, it's not an option in the menu) by clicking on Location -> Save As will only give me the option to save one frame as a PNG. (?!)
<intelikey> ctothej sudo grub-install (address)
<Linux_Galore> morghanphoenix: can be one of two things, something is still running in the backround ie check with "kdesu ksysguard"  or a lock file is active
<draik> Jucato: How is it going?
<draik> Jucato: I still haven't gotten my laptop's audio to work
<draik> :(
<Zero_Kelvin> I'm trying to keep a nice and simple unified desktop environment thing going here by not installing anything I don't need from outside the KDE family you know. :)
<ctothej> Intellkey: is (address) something like "/dev/sdv"?
<ctothej> sdc rather
<Jucato> draik: doing fine here... sad to hear you have no sound yet :(
<zograf> What time will be compiling mplayer on barton 3200 + (sorry i am use el. transleytor) ^_^
<intelikey> ctothej yes   or  (hd0)  in grub nomanclature
<draik> Jucato: Yeah. I want to know when I get a message on my IMs, but no audio
<matthew> how do i read rar files? sudo apt-get instal ???
<ctothej> Intellkey: how do I find out which hd# /dev/sdc is?
<intelikey> ctothej cat /boot/grub/device*
<Jucato> matthew: install "unrar"
<matthew> ty
<morghanphoenix> no kontact or kmail in the sysguard
<intelikey> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ctothej> Intellkey: great thanks. going to do that now.
<morghanphoenix> should I update the database and slocate lock?
<Zero_Kelvin> Unrar-free gave me trouble with Ark not being able to find the unrar executable and several Rar 3.0 archives failing to open. Use unrar-free only if you're really uptight about free software, in my opinion.
<intelikey> morghanphoenix find ~/ -name lock
<morghanphoenix> ack, kabc, kmail, akregator & opera all have lock files.
<morghanphoenix> What is kabc?
<Linux_Galore> what makes me suspicious about it being a lock file issue is kontact usually tells you if its a lock file issue
<mueslix> morghanphoenix: the k addressbook
<Jucato> KDE adressbook c____
<mueslix> delete the kabc, kmail and akregator lock files
<mueslix> and kontact should start up again
<angrydill> I'm having a big problem with kmail (1.9.1) right now.  Whenever it connects to my IMAP server, it deletes all messages in the inbox!  No problem with T-Bird as the client.  Any ideas?
* intelikey could have just said#  find ~/ -name lock -exec rm {} \;
<Linux_Galore> kcontrol really needs a lockfile manager
<matthew> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<morghanphoenix> I installed the ati card and it keeps crashing on me every time I try to run anything that uses direct rendering
<Linux_Galore> angrydill: aaah you havent told it to keep a local copy
<morghanphoenix> Never had problems with lock files untill I actually had to reboot the thing
<morghanphoenix> Got it, Kontact back up and running
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<morghanphoenix> Stupid ATi, dropping support for my video card
<intelikey> system managers master key#  sudo find / -name lock -exec rm {} \;      <<<< not a real good idea.
<BluesKaj> which card , morghanphoenix?
<morghanphoenix> Radeon 7000
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't connect automatically to my router with DHCP, wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it connects
<method|> when i try to open up adept i get this error: Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<method|> even when i restart
<method|> i keep getting the same error
<draik> dtg: check both regular user and Administrator Mode
<morghanphoenix> Upgraded from the GeeForce 4000 because it was a better card, now I don't have direct rendering and I crash when I rin 3d games.
<method|> how do I close whatever process has my database locked?
<draik> method|: CTRL+ESC
<dtg> draik, what?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | method|
<ubotu> method|: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<method|> cool thanks
<kubuntero> morghanphoenix: You are golden :)
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<kubuntero> morghanphoenix: The opensource drivers work great with that card
<BluesKaj> http://www.marteydodoo.com/2006/08/29/installing-binary-ati-drivers-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<draik> dtg: nevermind, I forgot there is only Administrator Mode for accessing the Network section
<dtg> yes
<draik> dtg: sorry.
<dtg> :(
<kubuntero> Zero_Kelvin: What's the problem?
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't connect automatically to my router with DHCP, wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it connects
<method|> Jucato: what does that command do exactly?
<morghanphoenix> The ATi drivers from the howto?
<Jucato> method|: it unlocks your APT database
<Jucato> method|: so that you could use APT and Adept again
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: I want to view animated gifs in Konqueror after they've downloaded, i.e. I want them to loop when viewed by the Embeddable Image Viewer, OR I'd like Gwenview's Embeddable KPart to allow me to save them as gif's and not one frame PNG's. Getting either of those things to happen would be nice without me having to diddle about with viewing Gwenview Kpart, then switching to Embeddable to save.
<matthew> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kubuntero> Zero_Kelvin: can you give an example?
<angrydill> Linux_Galore: is keeping a local copy an option in the kmail account settings?  I can't seem to find it.  Thanks.
* kubuntero votes for tossing out kscreensaver and using xscreensaver
* intelikey votes for chucking X
<kubuntero> use y-Windows!! It's one letter better
<morghanphoenix> I like xscreensaver better, more nice little screensaves, but it always has writing visable through my screensaver when I try to use it with KDE.
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Okay, say I view an animated gif on its own. If the embeddable viewing Kpart I have set is the Embeddable Image Viewer then I see each frame of the gif as it loads, then it stops and does not loop, the Konqeror throbber still rotating away. If I have Konqeror using Gwenview's Kpart then the image loads and loops (but doesn't animate until it's all downloaded) and when I try to save it with a right click it doesn't offer a save option.
<Zero_Kelvin> Clicking Location -> Save As results in it only offering me an ability to save as a static PNG.
<Zero_Kelvin> BRB, going for a smoke.
* kubuntero laughs. I just thought of a great screensaver based off the pstree :)
<kubuntero> Zero_Kelvin: URL?
<ctothej> Intelikey: Tried rebooting and grub is telling me that it cant mount the partition...
<morghanphoenix> I like lilo myself.
<intelikey> ctothej what is the partition ?
<kubuntero> I miss Lilo :(
<intelikey> i use lilo
<farkr> slackware uses lilo still default
<intelikey> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<kubuntero> RIP lilo
<ctothej> Intelikey: grub is looking for /dev/sdc1
<morghanphoenix> My slackware system uses lilo
<intelikey> ctothej fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<morghanphoenix> It's set up with boot themes and runs at full-screen, full-colour
<intelikey> let me see sdc1
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Any animated gif. They loop in Firefox, not Konqueror's Embeddable Kpart.
<ctothej> Intelikey: I installed grub on /dev/sdc , which is hd2
<morghanphoenix> Looks really purtee and actually gives me time to choose my boot partition by default
<kubuntero> Zero_Kelvin: still gimmie a URL so we are looking at the same thing
<morghanphoenix> sdc is the 2nd hard drive?
<ctothej> Intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1134/
<kubuntero> morghanphoenix: Possibly third
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Strange. I went to get you a URL - http://cgi.4chan.org/gif/src/1168430540964.gif (guy falling off of a tower) - and now that I've downloaded it once and it's pulled it from cache to view it again, it's looping.
<matthew> i have a folder  named Linux programs, how would i type that in konsole? cd ~/Linux progams dosent work ><
<kubuntero> does kscreensaver even have a web page :-(
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Looping in the Embeddable KPart I mean.
<morghanphoenix> hda 1st hdd, hdb 2nd hdd, sda 3rd hdd, sdb 4th hdd.
<intelikey> ctothej hmmm   and  grep /dev/sdc /boot/grub/device* | grep hd2
<BluesKaj> it's a folder , cd only works on files
<ctothej> Intelikey: " (hd2)   /dev/sdc "
<kubuntero> matthew: A) tab is your friend
<kubuntero> matthew: once you learn that you will see the answer for b) :)
<matthew> ty, love tab :D
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: However, the tab is labelled - "GIF Image - 0x0 Pixels", just FYI.
<ctothej> Intelikey: grub came up, so it installed fine, but when it tried to boot the OS, that is when the error came up.
<kubuntero> My tab is labeled some long number
<ctothej> Intelikey: grub boots fine from its install on /dev/sda , which is how I got back in.
<kubuntero> ok now it's named longnnumber.gif 238x144
<intelikey> ctothej ok that's the problem maybe.   you need to add  "" (hd2,0)   /dev/sdc1 "  to that file and use (hd2,0) as the address in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kubuntero> matthew: XD
<intelikey> ctothej and you should get a second openion on that.    i'm not a grub'y dude  :)
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Most of those boards rename the files once they've been uploaded. Just don't go wandering if you're prudish - there's a lot of naughtiness amongst the fun and wierd stuff.
<Linux_Galore> angrydill: kmail will delete any messages on the IMAP server inbox that doesnt match up
<intelikey> grub          GRUB           help ctothej  with grub.
<BluesKaj> !GAG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GAG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Just restarted Konqueror and am downloading two more gifs that I haven't seen before to see if they loop or just stop with the K throbber still rotating.
<Linux_Galore> angrydill: setup a "disconected imap" account
<ctothej> Intelikey: thanks for the help thus far.
<BluesKaj> Graphical Boot manager : http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<kubuntero> ok
<angrydill> Thanks, Galore, I'll try that.  I wasn't sure what the "Disconnected" Imap accounts were used for, so didn't try
<stdin> bah, just use the GRand Unified Bootloader
<D3javu> Yikes, kubuntu installer still at configuring apt 82% after 10 minutes :-/
<Linux_Galore> angrydill: yes, you can have both a a normal imap and disconnected and you can select it under the download button
<matthew> is crossover officer pro same thing as the normal crossover that let you instal windows programs?
<intelikey> ctothej also  make sure that the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst has the correct root=
<angrydill> Thx, Galore!
<farkr> this is how i want to partition (i think, after a week of researching). can anyone tell me if this looks good or if theres any problems before i do it: http://pastebin.ca/312722
<method|> when i try to install a package thru adept i get this error: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Linux_Galore> angrydill: I only started using kmail a week ago, I usually use Tbird or Evolution
<method|> actually im trying to remove a package
<angrydill> matthew:  where you can't use a tab (scripts, etc.) you can either use:   cd "Linux Programs"   (with quotes) or  cd Linux
<angrydill> er cd Linux\ Programs
<intelikey> farkr /var == 1.5g   too small.
<Linux_Galore> method|: dpkg -i package_name
<farkr> intelikey even for a single user desktop?
<angrydill> I hate that the backslash is so near enter on this kbd :(
<stdin> method|: try and remove it in konsole, you'll get a more descriptive error
<farkr> angrydill i have the worst keyboard in the world it has a 'power off' button by the escape key and it wont disable
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Downloaded a small gif. It stopped animating, throbber still spinning, but when I hit reload it just looped it. Tried it with another one and this one started to redownload. This would be less annoying if there was someconsistency to the behavior.
<kubuntero> Argh This Gif is huge
<farkr> if i accidently press it i go byeybye, have twice already :)
<ctothej> The command "df /boot" gives me a "mounted on" value of "/" and not "/boot". is this ok?
<kubuntero> How do you clear cache?
<stdin> ctothej: that's fine
<Ash-Fox> Argh, I can't even downgrade to a older version of avahi, because it just isn't the repositories anymore
<method|> error processing sun-java5-bin (--remove):
<method|>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<method|>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<ctothej> stdin: nice. thanks.
<intelikey> farkr yes.   var is where the package cache is as well as some very important system files.   also the mail.   as well as apache if you run apache
<method|> how do I reinstall it if i cant remove it?
<stdin> Ash-Fox: what version want it?
<farkr> intelikey how big should i make it 3gb?
<Ash-Fox> stdin, 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.3
<farkr> maybe ill make tmp and var both 3gb to be safe
<intelikey> farkr at least 2g but unless you have a large website in mind then 3g is more than plenty.
<stdin> method|: to remove "sudo apt-get remove package" to install "sudo apt-get install package" to reinstall without uninstalling first "sudo apt-get --reinstall install packag"
<stdin> Ash-Fox: and the package name ?
<farkr> intelikey do you think it's good to make those partitions reiserfs ?
<arkanabar> Somebody mentioned earlier that O'Reilly's "Hacking Ubuntu" was available as a free download, but I can't find the darned thing.  Anyone got a link?
<intelikey> frank_ i wouldn't var  but some would argue that it's safe.   as to tmp  that would be fine.
<intelikey> farkr ^
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: apt-get clean
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Looking at both gifs in Konqueror as File Manager straight off of the hard drive and they loop fine.
<kubuntero> Linux_Galore: Konqueror's web cache :)
<angrydill> Galore: I use TBird and like it. I just hate having separate address books for KDE and Thunderbird.  :(
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: aah
<stdin> brb
<Ash-Fox> stdin, well, assuming I got this right: avahi-daemon, libavahi-client3, libavahi-client3-dev, libavahi-common-data, libavahi-common3, libavahi-compat-libdnssd1, libavahi-core4, libavahi-glib1
<Linux_Galore> angrydill: yeah, and Thunderbird hasnt got an intergrated contacts manager either aka kmail can be intergrated with kontacts (just run kontacts no kmail to start it all up)
<Ash-Fox> Since the recent libavahi upgrade has totally screwed up DNS resolving for me.
<Linux_Galore> s/no/not/
<stdin> Ash-Fox: do you know the *exact* package name?
<angrydill> Thanks, Linux_Galore.  Once I get that IMAP setup fixed, I'll be 100% Kmail/Kontact
<Ash-Fox> stdin, those are the exact package names
<Linux_Galore> kubuntero: open Konqueror  Settings -> Configure Konqueror   go to Cache  then just click on "clear cache"
<stdin> !find libavahi
<arkanabar> Somebody mentioned earlier that O'Reilly's "Hacking Ubuntu" was available as a free download, but I can't find the darned thing.  Anyone got a link?
<ubotu> Found: libavahi1.0-cil, libavahi-client-dev, libavahi-client3, libavahi-common-data, libavahi-common-dev (and 13 others)
<stdin> Ash-Fox: as you can see, there are a few packages with libavahi in it
<angrydill> Mandrake's "urpmi" install command allows you to type only part of the pkg name.  Any way to do that with apt?
<Ash-Fox> stdin, however I know which ones are installed on my system, and I gave them to you.
<stdin> angrydill: use tab completion: apt-get install pack<tab> goes to apt-get install package
<intelikey> angrydill apt-cache search 'string'       and it will list any and all matches.
<intelikey> angrydill or you can wild card the install command but you probably don't want that.     sudo apt-get install blah*
<fulat2k> hi folks, any way i can get intel HD audio is support in kubuntu 6.10?
<intelikey> stdin doesn't that assume bash_completion enabled ?
<stdin> Ash-Fox: when did you give them?
<Ash-Fox> stdin, huh?
<stdin> intelikey: I dunno, it should be, I know I didn't have to enable it
<Ash-Fox> 04:48 <Ash-Fox> stdin, well, assuming I got this right: avahi-daemon, libavahi-client3, libavahi-client3-dev, libavahi-common-data, libavahi-common3, libavahi-compat-libdnssd1, libavahi-core4, libavahi-glib1
<stdin> Ash-Fox: I wasn't here then, I had to restart konversation then :P
<intelikey> stdin hmmm  not default enabled on dapper
<stdin> intelikey: it was in edgy, and is in feisty
<Ash-Fox> Okay :P
<intelikey> hmmmm
<stdin> Ash-Fox: I've looked and you're right, the only version close to what you wanted is 0.6.13-2ubuntu2.4 (soo close tho)
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Okay, for now I've turned on KGet and am downloading animated gifs with that after previewing them with the Gwenview KPart - a convoluted and silly thing I shouldn't need to do. :/
<Ash-Fox> stdin, only problem is that, that particular version broke dns resolving in firefox, opera, wine :/
<kubuntero> Ha ha. They all seem to work fine for me
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: What version of Konqueror?
<Ash-Fox> (dig, host, konqueror etc. still work fine)
<kubuntero> 3.5.5
<Zero_Kelvin> kubuntero: Ditto.
<intelikey> hmmmm i wonder why this guy is trying to get into my box ????
<stdin> intelikey: ssh bruteforce attack ?
<intelikey> ssh not running.
<Zero_Kelvin> Does anyone know if there are actual otions that can be set somewhere to control the playing or non-playing of animated gifs in Konqueror? I noticed a lot of wishlist stuff about animated gif control for older versions of Konqueror on Google when I was looking for an answer to solve my annoyance.
<intelikey> ping me
<stdin> hmm, ping attack, that's an old one
<intelikey> yeah.
<Rob-West> <apfel> anal?
<intelikey> ok that's over.
<intelikey> back later.
<desijays> dear fellow ubuntu users, can someone please help me to install firefox on my new kubuntu installation. Im using amd64 and i can't install the available deb file
<Rob-West> sudo apt-get install firefox
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -i "the firefoxfilename.deb"
<desijays> dear mate, it says it needs to install an additional 37 mb of files. Is that okie?
<BluesKaj>  yup
<stdin> isn't firefox on the amd64 version ???
<desijays> unfortunately no mate. it isn't. :(
<Dr_willis> huh..
<desijays> i only have something called koncurer. it is very very slow
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<Dr_willis> i think ya may want to fire up the package manager and check again.
<stdin> then how come I see a load of amd64 debs here  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<Dr_willis> instead of doing this song and dance. :)
<BluesKaj> maybe not on the 64vers
<stdin> so what's firefox-dbg_1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb  ??
<Dr_willis>  firefox_2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> it seems i had to install it seperately when i tried the 64 bit dapper
<desijays> i don't why, but when i search for it, i never seem to get what i want. thanks stdin mate
<Dr_willis> apt-get update and search again
<stdin> this seems to be the most recent version http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-dbg_2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10_amd64.deb
<desijays> do you think it would be better if i install using the deb file or just apt-get?
* Dr_willis wonders what the dgb/dfsg stands for
<Dr_willis> desijays,  always apt-get
<desijays> okie willis mate. i think its downloading now.. shows a list of files and lots of %. i hope that is normal.
<mortici> anyone wanna educate me on how to install kubuntu on a raid 0?
<desijays> Thanks you all very much
<LameBMX> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<LameBMX> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LameBMX> !softwareraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softwareraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndyBe> I did it here, but it doesent make sence on this old machine... lol -.
<BluesKaj> sacktime
<BluesKaj> nite all
<AndyBe> me too, BluesKaj
<Linux_Galore> mortici: thats a "book question"
<stdin> LameBMX: the raid howto should at least link to the page you want
<AndyBe> search for debian.
<AndyBe> I found it there.
<Zero_Kelvin> Outta here, cya's later.
<Linux_Galore> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<AndyBe> I used the server
<LameBMX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/fakeraidedgy .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/fakeraidhowto
<AndyBe> but i think it is bin able
<SpAwN> !filesharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<SpAwN> !fileshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndyBe> if you make not a partition make a raid on each hardisk.
<AndyBe> reboot better
<LameBMX> stdin ... if someone gave me bot axx i would link it up lol
<Linux_Galore> Linux works better though with raid5/10   0/1  throttles the kernel too much
<AndyBe> on this you can make one partionen, but don't forget the swapfile! - not in soft raid !!!
<SpAwN> what do i need to share files from my kubuntu box to my other linux box...i want to share my home folder on my kubuntu box and mount it on my other linuxu box(mandriva)
<LameBMX> eh .. im stuck on a fakeraid 0 lol ... still a ton faster than a single device
<AndyBe> nfs you need !
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: nothing really
<lincoln> hey whats up, i'm getting an error using apt-get .. it keeps saying that all of the servers have an IP address of 1.0.0.0
<AndyBe> or simple make an ftp.
<AndyBe> ..stupid idea.
<stdin> !samba | SpAwN
<ubotu> SpAwN: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<desijays> a silly question....time waster... how come downloads are much faster in kubuntu than xp? i never got 40 k downlods in xp. but in kubuntu it stays at 38 to 40..
<stdin> used for file sharing over LAN ^^^
<AndyBe> samba, hm from linux to linux...
<SpAwN> when i goto system settings and sharing its all grayed out(even after i goto adminsrator mode)
<AndyBe> no
<lincoln> hey whats up, i'm getting an error using apt-get .. it keeps saying that all of the servers have an IP address of 1.0.0.0
<lincoln> shit sorry
<SpAwN> stdin, is samba better then nfs?
<Dr_willis> desijays,  download speeds can vary vastly depending on servers and other things... windows also seems to lie about the #'s at times.
<stdin> unless you want yo get in to the goriness of setting up nfs
<AndyBe> no, normal not.
<LameBMX> SpAwN, you can also use ssh ...
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: you can setup an on the fly share right click on the directory you want to share -> properties    click on Share then Setup Share
<AndyBe> only if your mixed with Window$ Boxes.
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: sorry click on the Sharing Tab
<SpAwN> Linux_Galore, when i do that its all grayed out...i cant do anything
<stdin> sshfs is good to
<stdin> !sshfs
<AndyBe> nfs is not hard to learn. ... google it with debian nfs installation.
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<AndyBe> ssh, is shell like not a mount.
<mortici> damn it i thought it would be easy to install on my raid0 :(
<AndyBe> mortici, it is eay.
<SpAwN> well what do uthink the easiest/more reliable way to go is.
<stdin> AndyBe: did you not just read what the bot said?
<SpAwN> like a good medium
<desijays> all mates who helped. thank u. firefox up and running :)
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: other method is to install open-ssh-server and the you can access the machine from within konqueror via  fish://192.168.etc
* Dr_willis mounts ssh as mount points :) 
<stdin> desijays: happy browsing :P
<mortici> AndyBe: right... i have a windows partition i wish to be undamaged :/
<AndyBe> hands up mortici.
<SpAwN> i just want a folder in like /mnt ie /mnt/samba or we/
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: the ssh-server method is what I use and I put links on the remote machine
<Linux_Galore> SpAwN: sorry "links on the desktop"
<AndyBe> SpAwN:  read about nfs, its not to hard.
<stdin> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis> SpAwN,  thats doable.. theres  several ways to do it.. and what is best.. depends on your exact setup
<mortici> AndyBe: i put my hands up
<Dr_willis> SpAwN,  for a Linux to linux machine. NFS is proberly fastest. for long term shares.
<SpAwN> Dr_willis, ahh yea i kinda have heard that and leaning toward nfs
<AndyBe> mortici: that's why I got a seperate computer to play with. damm yesterday I loose my imap server here because of that.
<Dr_willis> SpAwN,  but for some quick transfering of files.. ssh and the konqueror use of fish:// is handy
<SpAwN> ahh k thanks guys :-)
<mortici> bah ill just buy a secondary HDD and use that
<mortici> my laptop runs kubuntu just fine
<AndyBe> * got a little sleep *
<stdin> I like sshfs, because I already have ssh setup, and I'm lazy :P
<Dr_willis> 'fuse' is a often overlooked and darn handy tool.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I found the built in share thing in KDE by accident, I didnt even know it was there
<stdin> shame !fuse only talks about the ntfs fuse part
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yea  - they need to fix up  a better wiki/factoid
<Minataku> Aw, man...
<Linux_Galore> I setup on the fly shared with the built in share server now and again
<stdin> Linux_Galore: you need to explore more :P
<Minataku> AIX for PS/2 1.3.0 won't work on my IBM PS/2 note N51 slc :(
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah I usually use ssh, I just wanted to share a Directory on the fly one day without nfs or ssh and I found the Sharing thing in KDE
<Minataku> It runs and installs but a couple minutes after booting it bitches about a hard error on / and panics :(
<stdin> Linux_Galore: sharing on the fly with ssh is easy, no setup required, you just mount to where you want it, from the remote sever
<stdin> s/server/client/
<Linux_Galore> stdin: no, kde can setup a "share server" without installing "anything"
<stdin> you need to install samba server, not installed by default on *buntu
<Linux_Galore> stdin: even shows an applet in your taskbar of the share server and when its being accessed
<Linux_Galore> stdin: I dont have samba installed
<stdin> ahh, that one :P
<stdin> I get ya now :P
<Dr_willis> what does it share it with then..
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah the lazy mans share server
<stdin> I think it used http
<Linux_Galore> yeah its http
<Linux_Galore> stdin: you can even define the port and speed of the share
<stdin> applet "Public File Server"
<Linux_Galore> stdin: if you behind a firewall router its not so public
<Linux_Galore> your*
<stdin> my pc IS the router in my LAN :P
<mortici> lol i got my new soldering iron and now i wanna solder stuff
<Dr_willis> brand the dog.
<mortici> lol
<Linux_Galore> mortici: always run around signing plastic things with "this is mine" with it
<stdin> nah, solder it to the cat, hours of fun :)
<mortici> haha
<mortici> crazy geeks :P
<mortici> i was gonna entertain my self by installing kubuntu on my desktop but it seems it will be more of a challange than i wanna do a t 11pm :P
<stdin> nah, it's as easy as 3.14159265
<kgarrod> I have a problem with Quanta+ going into a loop. When I open it up, it eads my project files and then sits there chewing cpu
<kgarrod> eads -> reads
<mortici> there should be an easier way to install linux on raid arrays :/
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know the song and dance ive seen to isntall windows on raid arrays
<mortici> i wanna see it
<mortici> and i had no issues installing windows on a raid0 here :/
<bdragonmsl> does anyone know how to edit settings in the grub on kubuntu?
<stdin> bdragonmsl: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ironfroggy> any idea why any kde app or firefox can print, but OOo can not?
<aib> is anyone using KDE 4 in Edgy?
<burepe> Is "vram" ram for the video card?
<stdin> aib: kde4 isn't out yet
<aib> stdin, i'm aware of that http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<stdin> burepe: yes, but only if your video card doesn't have it's own ram, like intel chips
<burepe> what about savage s3 k133 cards?
<FFForever> Hi
<will> hi all, im running edgy, and im trying to upgrade my amarok to amarok144 so it has support for my zen creative mp3 player, I found a place that has a package, but all it says is "deb source ..." what do I do with that information?
<FFForever> i have used ffmpeg and k3b to burn/make a vcd but my dvd player says its not a vcd, how can i make a working vcd?
<glimmung> holy crap whats going on?
<stdin_> quite a split there :P
* Linux_Galore burps!
<Minataku> Big boom
<glimmung> hi all, im running edgy, and im trying to upgrade my amarok to amarok144 so it has support for my zen creative mp3 player, I found a place that has a package, but all it says is "deb source ..." what do I do with that information?
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: look on the kubuntu.org home page it has a repo for the latest version of amarok there
<burepe> stdin: the page for the settings about my couputer says vram 16mb. Does that mean that I have to set the amount of deticated video memory?
<FFForever> ok ima repost my question due to a 200 user diffrence lol
<FFForever> i have used ffmpeg and k3b to burn/make a vcd but my dvd player says its not a vcd, how can i make a working vcd?
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: tells you everything you need to know
<glimmung> no it doesnt, I dont know what to do with the apt source info
<Linux_Galore> FFForever: hmm latest version of k3b has a vcd ripper tool built
<Tm_T> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Hmm, not sure does that help at all.
<Linux_Galore> FFForever: need k3b Ver 1.0
<Jucato> Tm_T: what you looking for?
<Tm_T> 06:57 < glimmung> no it doesnt, I dont know what to do with the apt source info
<Tm_T> Bah, should wake up first. ->
<Jucato> glimmung: what do you mean? did you follow the instructions for adding Amarok 1.4.4 in the kubuntu.org page?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: there is a notice on the kubuntu.org page about it
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: notice that?
<Jucato> is there a new notice?
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: ok its easy
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: open adept from your menu
<Hawkwind> You will get a message "OK" (you may also get a warning about no ultimately trusted keys found).
<Hawkwind> I think he's referring to that message maybe
<Hawkwind> Which can certainly be ignored
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: now click on View -> Manage Repositories
<Jucato> Hi Hawkwind!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hawkwind> Hey Jucato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: !!!!!!!!!!!
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: now add this line and click on apply  -> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: now go back to the main window in adept and click on update
<Linux_Galore> glimmung: now it should want to update amarok
<Hawkwind> Joy
<stdin> woooh !
<Linux_Galore> should be a thing in konversation to ignore netsplits
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: ignore join/parts
<Hawkwind> Linux_Galore: There is, you could type /quit Ignoring Netsplits
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: Hide Join/Part/Nick Events
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I want that one of join/leave thing, I dont want to see netsplits
<LeeJunFan> Linux_Galore: I liked my old IRC client on Amiga, it used to show you what net's split off when there was a split, so you'd know what one to join if you wanted to takeover a channel :)
<Linux_Galore> s/that/the/
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: well, you won't notice a netsplit if you don't see the massive join/part
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah but there should be a leave/enter filter for netsplits ie more than 10 in 3 seconds and its a netsplit
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: any other FOSS IRC client that does that?
<dope> sup buddies
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: well I used to have a filter plugin for gaim that allowed me to filter set events on Yahoo
<akrus`Mobile> hello everyone~
<akrus`Mobile> how to enable mouse control from keyboard in KDE?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: ie join/leave floods could be ignored
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: gaim has that plugin? maybe you could request the Konvi devs to hack it?
<dope> so what's the best way to ssh from a linux comp to a windows comp
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: it only works for yahoo, its called ignorance
<Jucato> akrus`Mobile: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse -> Mouse Navigation
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: Yahoo Chat on GAIM?
<akrus`Mobile> I cannot move to 'Keyboard & Mouse' without mouse :)
<dope> so what's the best way to ssh from a linux comp to a windows comp
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yep
<dope> or remote access a windows comp from linux
<Hobbsee> hey Hawkwind
<Jucato> akrus`Mobile: Alt+F2, "kcontrol", then use cursor keys and Tab keys to navigate. it's under Peripherals -> Mouse
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Afternoon/evening to ya, how's things
<Linux_Galore> dope: windows machine must be running an ssh server for that to work
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: maybe it's possible becaause of the nature of Yahoo Chat, which isn't IRC
<akrus`Mobile> SHIFT+NUMLOCK :)
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: not really, Yahoo is just a wrapper protocol with plain text
<Jucato> kool, didn't know that :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: good :
<Hobbsee> )
<dope> or remote access a windows comp from linux
<Jucato> if you say so
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: the info is freely available
<Dr_willis> dope,  to access files on a windows box. use the FISH:// stuff or some other samba method/tool/mount
<dope> FISH!?@$#
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I used to use an app called gyach on yahoo it has a debug mode that shows the packets in the terminal between you and yahoo
<Dr_willis> Yes.. fish://
<Dr_willis> konqueror can browse samba/smb shares with the fish:// kioslave
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: its actually not that big a deal
<Dr_willis> or am i backwards.. fish is for ssh... smb:// is samba
<dope> so how do i connect to a windows whatever with the fish thing
<dope> i have to make a samba share?
<dope> OH GOD I'M LOST
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: like I said, you can probably request it from the #konversation guys
<Dr_willis> windows must have a SHARE shared...... of course
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: what is complex about yahoo is all the weird cookie crap that yahoo uses
<dope> a special samba share or just share a folder
<Dr_willis> then you can use the various samba/smb browser tools to access the wndows share.
<Dr_willis> dope,  windows "shareing" folders is the equilivent of samba shares on a linux box.
<dope> oh really
<dope> so what would the url be to access it?
<Dr_willis> windows dont use 'samba' thats the name of the LInux thing that does the same thing
<Dr_willis> smb://windowsboxname or similer.
<Dr_willis> open up konueror to the remote places.. it has a icon for the shares
<Dr_willis> remote:/
<dope> OMG I FOUND IT
<dope> OMGOMGOMG
<Dr_willis> amazing what you can find when you look...
<Dr_willis> :)
<dope> can i say i love you?
<Dr_willis> dont make me come over there....
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> hahah
<dope> i luv u
<dope> and u and u and u
* Dr_willis screams for an adult....
* Jucato builds a virtual bridge between dope and Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> NOW to access files on a linux box from a windows machine.. winscp is a rather easy to do it..
<dope> yea i got something for that
<dope> i think it's winscp
<Dr_willis> or ya can set up samba for the linux box.. and the windows machine will see it as if it was a windows machine with some shares...
<dope> is that a visual tool?
<dope> it looks like krusader?
<Dr_willis> it can look like explorer, or like a 2 pane file manager
<arkanabar> Is there an equivalent to "Kubuntu for Dummies" online somewhere?
* Rob-West is looking for people to talk to PM me
<Jucato> arkanabar: it's included with every Kubuntu installation: K Menu -> Help -> Kubuntu Desktop Guide :)
<CVirus> * Rob-West is looking for people to talk to PM me
<CVirus> WTF ?
<CVirus> A dating channel that is ?!
<intelikey> hmmmm it takes gnome apps for ever and a day (figuratively) to start.   could that be because i made   /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2 a symlink to /bin/true ?
<Dr_willis> I hear that #debian has a lot of hot chicks...
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis lol
<CVirus> Rob-West: #Kubuntu-OffTopic or #Ubuntu-OffTopic
<Linux_Galore> Dr_willis: with big bananas in their pants
<CVirus> Rob-West: or move to another server even ... like undernet or dalnet
<arkanabar> Argh!!  I was sure I ran passwd for user root successfully!  But the password I set didn't work......
<intelikey> arkanabar didn't work where ?
<arkanabar> with add programs.
<Jucato> kdesu in Kubuntu is set to use sudo, it will always be sudo
<intelikey> that's because it's not asking for root's passwd.
<Jucato> afaik
<intelikey> arkanabar try your password
<Dr_willis> unless of course ya set roots password, to the same as that first users password. :)
<Jucato> but it still uses sudo :P
<intelikey> it still is not asking for root's password.  the fact that they would be the same is irrelivent
<Dr_willis> then it dosent matter...
<intelikey> even if you spell it correctly
* Dr_willis sets his password to passwprd
<Dr_willis> darn!  i typed it wrong
<intelikey> password==password
<intelikey> name==name
<intelikey> hehhe don't that.
<Jucato> setting a passwd for root user only applies in the terminal
<Jucato> kdesu will still use sudo no matter what...
<arkanabar> I was at command line when I did it
<Jucato> (except by making some config changes or re-compiling kdesu)
<intelikey> Jucato or if you enable root login in kdm
<Jucato> intelikey: but then... why would you need kdesu? :P
<intelikey> you wouldn't
<intelikey> but you couldn't tell kde that.
<Dr_willis> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Dr_willis> i just use Sux out of old habbit.
<jordo23> Hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi jordo23
<Jucato> I use kdesu, no root, out of habit :)
<arkanabar> nvm, have to sleep.
<Dr_willis> im always sshing into other box's and running stuff.. been having some issues if i dont use sux :)
<intelikey> i'm nosuid  so no su,sux,sudo,kdesu  here mate
<Jucato> is that an invitation to crackers?
<intelikey> it's been tried
<intelikey> but no success yet.
<intelikey> not really an invite tho
<dane> ...hello?
<intelikey> i ran ssh for a week and advertized my ip and a guest account with passwd=x   so they could really test it...  three people took me up on it.
<intelikey> sshd
<Jucato> hi
<dane> nice
<dane> good stuff
<dane> are you happy?
<Jucato> ??
<intelikey> or at least 3 was all i could track through the logs    i confess that i'm not good at tracking things like that.
<kai> stdin: on my ipod when I mount it say invalid file format?
<placo> anyone knows how i can disable my wifi radio and get rid of this anyoing flickering light on my laptop?
<dope> ok how would i stream a music file off a linux box to a windows box?
<kai> the only spots I have left are sdb
<kai> whats goin on with that
<intelikey> placo mmmm could remove the module from the kernel ?
<stdin> kai: it should be sd*2 where * can be any letter
<intelikey> black list it
<placo> that difficult?
<kai> but its telling me invalid filesystem
<dope> ok how would i stream a music file off a linux box to a windows box?
<intelikey> placo probably not.
<kai> stdin:
<kai> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<kai>        missing codepage or other error
<kai>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kai>        dmesg | tail  or so
<placo> because i would like to use it later on, but not now
<kai> why 2?
<kai> why does it have to sd*2?
<placo> intelikey how do i remove this module then?
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know any hardware vendors like http://system76.com that sell high end laptops - linux supported in Europe?
<stdin> kai: because on the ipod the 1st partition is the ipod "boot" partition, where the firmware is
<kai> wow, your realy know wasup
<kai> I didn't know that,, I thought it was the thing
<intelikey> placo lsmod | less       and see what the module name is, compare with lshw | less    if needed  and add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   you can remove it at anytime...
<kai> In amark is there an updat command I can update playlist and thing?
<intelikey> placo you can test with  modprobe -r <modulename>    to see if that will produce the desired results.
<intelikey> sudo that ^
<gatillo> cedega works with intel 915??
<stdin> there is a "transfir cue" in the media devices tab i think kai
<dope> ok how would i stream a music file off a linux box to a windows box?
<Ash-Fox> dope, you could use shoutcast, just like on windows.
<dope> :O
<kai> I found that but when I make a playlist it seems messed up lik it doesn't do anything and its empty
<intelikey> placo  an alternate way would be to make a script that will remove the module if you click it.   or insert it if it has been removed...     that's what i'd do.    something like this example#  #!/bin/sh \n\n lsmod | grep nodname && kdesu modprobe -r nodname || kdesu modprobe modname
<intelikey> placo where \n is  a new line and modname is the actual module name    make it executable and put it on the desktop or in your home and make a link to it in the menu or task bar
<stdin> intelikey: why kdesu not sudo ?
<Jucato> !yakuake > jordo23
<stdin> intelikey: or why not, sudo script
<intelikey> stdin so he can just click it and it will open a window for the passwd.
<intelikey> stdin more gui friendly
<intelikey> i know it's hard to believe as dumb as i am and as much as i typo and can't spell anything  but i have writen several scripts  both for the gui and for the cli
<intelikey> only computer language i know is  "bash scripting"
<stdin> intelikey: heh, me to :)
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: should be a fan of kommander then
<stdin> intelikey: I used kdialog in a bash script to ask me a login if I wanted to run beryl: now, later, or not at all
<intelikey> Linux_Galore mc
<intelikey> Linux_Galore oh no  xmessage for that.
* intelikey had to look up  kommander
<stdin> I remember kqemu (a GUI not the module) was written in kommander
<stdin> or it may have been kemu?
<dope> ok i have a nfts partition on a linux machine that i want to access from a windows box, how do i do this
<dope> it's just mp3s
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> and dope if you need read/write access you probably want !ntfs   also
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
* intelikey remembers that he has never dl'd an mp3 in his life.... 
<stdin> intelikey: you mean !ntfs-3g there ? "if you need read/write access"
<intelikey> i meant the infonode that i typed that points you at that infonode and !fuse infonode and the wiki page.
<intelikey> you/him/
<matthew0507> hi i need to know how to change the OS order because im dual booting xp and kubuntu, it listed kubuntu as default to top but i want xp instead.
<matthew0507> i need to know the gnub commands to do that
<matthew0507> grub*
<intelikey> matthew0507 edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<matthew0507> thankyou :)
<stdin> matthew0507: change "default (whatever)" to the correct number (starting at 0)
<intelikey> matthew0507  kdesu kedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   <<< actual command
<lalo> need help
<matthew0507> roger
<intelikey> kedit or kwrite or kate or some-editor-you-like
<stdin> lalo: with ?
<intelikey> 
<ShuT> lol
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> if i could get those two hooks togather i'd crush "<ShuT> lol"   with it.
<intelikey> :)
<matthew0507> any of you familiar with windows app such as speedfan and eazytune to change and control cpu fan speed? is there something like that to use on kubuntu?
<intelikey> powermanagement-interface - platform neutral powermanagement interface
<intelikey> powermgmt-base - Common utils and configs for power management
<intelikey> might look into either or both of those ^
<intelikey> i've never used them
<matthew0507> thanks again
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> when can i expect herd2 to be released?
<intelikey> matthew0507 also adept has a search feature  and the cli way to scan packages is     apt-cache search <string>    if you see something you want to know more about    apt-cache show <packagename>
<intelikey> _Shade_ you running feisty ?
<stdin> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<_Shade_> intelikey: no i am not
<intelikey> ah.  ok.
<Jucato> _Shade_: maybe those in #ubuntu+1 would know when
<intelikey> _Shade_ yeah that ^   maybe.
<stdin> or just use the relesae scedual link there :)
<stdin> *schedual
<jughead> I'm an ubuntu user that installed KDE, and the fonts in KDE look very very bad.  Is there something I can do to fix this?
<intelikey> stdin does that have herd schedualing ?
<_Shade_> stdin: well it's planned today according to the schedule... just cant wait :)
<intelikey> jughead change them.    kcontrol
<stdin> intelikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule yep, and appepently heed 2 is out today (January 11th)
* intelikey makes a note.
<vulcanius> wow... i keep thinking it's the 8th
<jughead> I'll try that intelikey.  I don't want to change the style, just the rendering of them.. I can do that there?
<intelikey> jughead  hit  alt+f2  and type in   kcontrol
<stdin> jughead: should be in System Settings -> Apperance -> Fonts
<jughead> I'm in Gnome right now does that matter?
<intelikey> every thing you want to adjust is in there
<intelikey> and if it's not, then right click it.
<vulcanius> zomg, Mr Kim is locked out of the helm
<jughead> let me change over to KDE brb thanks
<intelikey> jughead ahhh probably.
<vulcanius> and the starship voyager is adjusting it's course
<jordo23> Where in KDE do you tell it not to display all windows on virtual desktops?
<vulcanius> ZOMGWTFBBQWNED
* intelikey seems to be lagging again.
<intelikey> jordo23 in kcontrol or right click the desktop and configure it that way
<_Shade_> hey guys i need to install flashplugin in edgy. Last time i needed that a nice konqueror notification appeared which guided me through the process smoothly but now it's gone...
<vulcanius> anyone ever notice the Army commercials always feature a day talking to his son about how he never used to do something before?
<stdin> jordo23: or right ckick on the pannel, choose "Confgiure Pannel", go to Taskbar, and deselect "Show windows from all desktops"
<vulcanius> they make it sound like every person in the army is a lifetime fuckup who somehow becomes the perfect person because of the army
<intelikey> would the son of a day be a morning ?
<vulcanius> heh, dad*
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> _Shade_: follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<vulcanius> lol
<jordo23> stdin: That's what I thought.....but the option is gone....like it disappeared!
<jordo23> stdin: It's not there.....am I crazy??
<jordo23> stdin: seriously....I know where it should be but it's not there...
<Jucato> jordo23: maybe the guys in #ubuntu-xgl and #beryl would know
<stdin> jordo23: I can see it, so you must be crazy
<jordo23> stdin: right click on kicker, panel menu, configure panel, then under taskbar tab right?
<intelikey> vulcanius not so far from the truth though in the simple sense that they have not done much of anything.  being 18 years old   and they do a lot of growing up really fast there    not that they were 'loosers' before, just kids.
<stdin> jordo23: yep, it's the 1st check box i see there
* Jucato goes to bed... bbl
<jordo23> It's there now.....but it is deselected....
<stdin> jordo23: then you shouldn't see all the windows on all desktops on it
<jordo23> stdin: wierd, I do....but I think it's a Beryl conflict...
<stdin> jordo23: ahh, beryl
<stdin> jordo23: yeah, it don't work in beryl :P
<jordo23> stdin: When I set for four different desktops and Beryl is running, it makes 4x4 or 16...
<jordo23> stdin: Do you know this for a fact that it doesn't work in Beryl.....
<stdin> jordo23: yeah, it isn't a feature in beryl, and the bug about it making 16 desktops when you switch back to kwin, I've already reported
<stdin> jordo23: also, If you have a window minimised, then switch back to kwin, it will disapear :P
<stdin> jordo23: not even alt-tab will see it
<jordo23> stdin: Ok....thanks....then I am not crazy...I was just speaking with a Beryl dev trying to find that out but he had to go abruptly...
* stdin has also reported that bug
<jordo23> stdin: Yeah....I find that Adept's Notifier is having problems on my system too...
<stdin> beryl isn't classed as stable yet, so there are bound to be some issues
<stdin> I compile it from cvs daily :)
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<stdin> I have version beryl-core 0.1.5-svn
* intelikey wonders why there is an infonode on an alpha project....
<stdin> intelikey: because we want da bling :)
* intelikey still wonders why there is an infonode on an alpha project....
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> there's also a how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<stdin> *to
<jordo23> stdin: I like Beryl, but not having virtual desktops kind of defeats part of it's main use...
<intelikey> stdin yeah    that makes it look like it's officially supported
<jordo23> stdin: I don't really see the point then with the cube...
<jordo23> stdin: Under KDE at least..
<stdin> jordo23: you'll still have 4 desktops (as the cube), but you'll just see all the windows open in the taskbar
<stdin> intelikey: the clue is the external repos :P
<jordo23> stdin: Yeah....I know, but then it really isn't like 4 independent desktops, more like one desktop with four sections...
<intelikey> but clues are not noticed by nubys
<stdin> intelikey: true dat
<stdin> jordo23: if you want the bling, you have to put up with it for now, also you can post a bug report and see what responce you get, or ask in #beryl
<jughead> My fonts look a lot better now thanks #kubuntu
<jordo23> stdin: When I have Konversation open on one face....switch to another, and maximize amarok, it doesn't open for me, but it spins me back to Konversation and opens amarok over it.....am I doing something wrong?
<stdin> jordo23: it will open on the desktop you started the app on
<stdin> jordo23: if you started amarok from the kmenu from the 2nd viwepoint, it would open in that one, not the 1st
<jordo23> stdin: is that considered a bug by Beryl?
<jordo23> theoritically you should be able to open a minimized window without spinning back right...
<intelikey> well i can say for sure now  that it will keep gnome apps from opening a window if you do;
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~]  rm /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~]  ln -s /bin/true /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconfd-2
<stdin> jordo23: no, because you can have, say firefox open on one view, and konversation open in another and be looking at it, then click the firefox taskbar entry and it'll spin you back to the firefox view
<_Shade_> will be feisty available through shipit again, or just dapper?
<stdin> _Shade_: don't know, probably still dapper, seeing as it's LTS, but you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> that's a good ole question _Shade_
<intelikey> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<_Shade_> ah thanx... i will ask them then
<jordo23> stdin: I see.....so I should be conscious on which face I open the programs on..
<stdin> jordo23: yes, you can drag the windows to another face of the cube too, or right click the titlt bat and transfir it like you would when you send it to another desktop
<jordo23> stdin: Yeah....I get it now....if only the virtual desktops worked, then it would be sweet...
<stdin> jordo23: it's only at version 0.1.x give it time :P
<jordo23> stdin: If the taskbar was independent and it didn't multiply the number of available desktops/
<jordo23> stdin: How old is the project?
<intelikey> three weeks
<intelikey> or a little more.
<jordo23> Thats it???!!
* intelikey doesn't exagerate just a little.
<jughead> I'm new to KDE and Konqueror, is there a way I can change the default view to detailed list?
<intelikey> he always does it BIG TIME.
<stdin> jordo23: it's not verry old, the IRC channel was only created 16 weeks 4 days (18h 13m 15s) ago
<intelikey> jughead yes set it to that and save the profile
<jughead> thanks intelikey
<jughead> that was pretty easy
<jughead> are most people in here KDE users?
<intelikey> jughead yes
<jordo23> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<intelikey> i'm not.
<stdin> well yeah, most are
<jordo23> intelikey: You use Gnome (hisssssss......)
<intelikey> jughead i'm a cli kind of guy
<jughead> even better
<intelikey> jordo23
<jordo23> ?
<stdin> 
<intelikey> nick completion error
<jughead> well, I use fluxbox when I run on batteries becuase I have this idea that the battery will last longer
<jordo23> intelikey: You use gnome?
<stdin> jughead: you're proberbly right
<jughead> but plugged in... it's been Gnome and probably more KDE now too
<intelikey> jordo23 i'm a cli kind of guy
<jughead> I figure the extra stuff KDE does behind the scenes has to use CPU cycles, and power
<jordo23> intelikey: Oh...didn't see it
<jughead> CLI would be the ultimate, but I am not that good
<stdin> jughead: KDE dosen't use any mroe recources thant Gnome
<stdin> *more
<jughead> yeah
<stdin> and
<stdin> KDE is BETTER :)
<jughead> I figured that much.  I don't use either if I'm not plugged in.
* jordo23 likes KDE apps better than Gnome apps
<jordo23> except the Gimp..
* stdin thinks people who use Kde are Kool :)
<intelikey> i have one box  a p1mmx 100mhz with 64m ram and i run kde on it with no swap.... so don't get the idea that kde has to have a bazillion terabites of ram
* jordo23 = jordo23
<matthew_> intelikey, I didn't think that was possible...
<jughead> that's insane intelikey
<intelikey> hmmm i actually have xorg ideling at the moment and the total ram usage is  26m
<StingRay> Good Morning, stdin!
* jordo23 wishes Adobe would port flash to Kubuntu 64 bit edition
<intelikey> blackbox on the xserver
<stdin> morning StingRay
<matthew_> wow...I generally have ~300-400 Megs of RAM used whilst idling
<intelikey> heh and that's with the broke gnome app running without a window.
<jordo23> matthew_: I have 600 when idle
<stdin> but how much is cache?
<jughead> I do like konqueror better than nautilus
<D3javu> hello. my sound is pnp, i try lspnp to find info about it but lspnp is not working. any idea?
<intelikey> matthew_ jordo23 i doubt that you are looking at actual usage.   but allocated ram.  there is a differance you know.
<jughead> I do need to install PyQt for liquid weather though, let me google that up
* jordo23 is looking at what AEro AIO says...
<intelikey> if you have 2g kde will allocate 1+g of it   if you have 64m kde will allocate 60m of it.
<matthew_> intelikey, meh, you're probably right...
<jordo23> Is there a stable solution to get flash on 64 bit kubuntu and konq?
<stdin> D3javu: try lshw
<intelikey> i run mandrake 9.0 on a 486 lappy with only 16m of ram.   no X there tho.
<stdin> !lshw | D3javu
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.06-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 676 kB
<intelikey> heh and no swap.
<jughead> I don't have a pyqt package listed in synaptic... how can I install it?
<stdin> !find pyqt
<ubotu> Found: pyqt-tools, memaid-pyqt, pyqt4-dev-tools
* jordo23 likes old computers.
<intelikey> i don't have room for swap on the lappy   the hd is 200m    and i dual boot with win95  lol
<stdin> why in the name of all that is holy do you have win95?
<intelikey> because it's a 486
<jughead> lol
<stdin> do you actually use it?
<intelikey> came with win 3.1 and i uped it to 95
<stdin> s/do/can/ :P
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> actually have it loaned out right now.  another guy is using it.
* stdin thinks back to the 3.1 days 
<stdin> and the DOS days :)
<intelikey> i know that sounds strange but it's true.
<D3javu> stdin: yes, i tried lshw, it not listing the sound chipset. it suppose to be cs42xx something if not mistaken.
<intelikey> stdin yes 3.1 required dos
<intelikey> so did 9x
<intelikey> D3javu lspci
<stdin> 3.1 and 9x ran on dos, above them dos ran on windows
<intelikey> yep  or sorta
<Ash-Fox> Meh, sucks.. Can't get system76, I'm going to go with Dell.
<stdin> yeah, "dos mode" :p
<intelikey> me was a flakey thang.
<D3javu> intelikey: no, the chipset not listed on lspci. that is why i try to use lspnp since the sound is pnp.
<stdin> D3javu: looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards ?
<intelikey> D3javu is it listed in    dmesg    ?
<D3javu> stdin: i'm there. be right back.
<jordo23> stdin: I run Kubuntu 64, is there any way to get flash working for Konq?
<D3javu> intelikey: , dmesg? how?
<jordo23> Or does anyone know this?
<intelikey> D3javu  dmesg | less
<stdin> jordo23: I don't think it will work in konq, I know you can do it in ff tho
<intelikey> D3javu i may be working on a false assumption here    did you check?    cat /proc/asound/cards
<jordo23> is konq considered Mozilla based?
<stdin> jordo23: you can use the free version tho
<stdin> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<stdin> !konqueror-plugin-gnash
<intelikey> D3javu and less does search strings.   use /string   or  ?string
<jordo23> stdin: Will gnash work under Konq or just FF??
<stdin> jordo23: it has a plugin for konq: konqueror-plugin-gnash
<stdin> jordo23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash look at the "Flash for AMD64 and PPC" section
<jordo23> stdin: Is that in a repository?
<stdin> jordo23: it say's it's in backports
<jordo23> stdin: Do I have to add that repository to a pretty standard sources.list?
<jordo23> stdin: Doesn't seem to say in that article
<stdin> jordo23: it's should be in there already, just commented out, the one with "edgy-backports" in it
<jordo23> stdin: Do you see this in Ubuntu's package search?
<stdin> jordo23: i'm on feisty
<intelikey> !info gnash
<ubotu> Package gnash does not exist in any distro I know
<stdin> !info konqueror-plugin-gnash feisty
<ubotu> konqueror-plugin-gnash: free Flash movie player - Plugin for Konqueror. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 268 kB
<intelikey> !konqueror-plugin-gnash
<intelikey> !info konqueror-plugin-gnash
<stdin> intelikey: it's in backports for 6.10
<ubotu> Package konqueror-plugin-gnash does not exist in any distro I know
<jordo23> stdin: I cant find it in package search....should I still try and uncomment those lines?
<intelikey> yeah i was actually testing the bot to see if it searched backports.
<stdin> intelikey: ahh, yeah I already did that, but in /mag form :P
<stdin> jordo23: yes, uncomment them
* intelikey is not hat nice....
<jordo23> stdin: yeah....found it in backports list, search must not search backports...
* intelikey floods the channel and talks offtopic regularly
<stdin> jordo23: that's because they were disabled
<stdin> !botabuse | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<stdin> :P
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<intelikey> !good bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> I want a !botslap, for when it' being a bad bot
<intelikey> oh well can't win them all
<intelikey> yeah
<jordo23> I don't show it in my sources.list, forgot, generated a new one from website. Anyone know the backports repository line?
<intelikey> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> jordo23: it will have "backports" in it
<Linux_Galore> jordo23: varies depending where you are
<stdin> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> !wtf
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jordo23> Stupid question - but where would I look on the web for that repository information....I am on the search results page...
<stdin> jordo23: you use either adept, synaptic, or apt-cache search package
<Linux_Galore> jordo23: two things you need to look at are "edgy, dapper etc" and were you reside  "europe asia"
<stdin> jordo23: you want a line like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted"
<jordo23> edgy and us....is there a list of these common repositories?
<Linux_Galore> stdin: yeah, but you can often get a local mirror
<jordo23> or a list of the sources.list entries?
<stdin> jordo23: then "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted"
<jordo23> stdin: I'll try it...
* Linux_Galore burps
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main universe multiverse restricted
<stdin> jordo23: have a look here too : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yeah but you can get  de,cn.au mirrors
<stdin> it has a default list of sources
<intelikey> Linux_Galore yes   any working  ru jp cz nl gb au de cn us    or what ever   .archive^
<jordo23> installing them now....I HOPE THIS WORKS>.....PLEASE WORK!!
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: not sure, I usually google for them, there is a nice au one
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I used the de one for a while
<intelikey> Linux_Galore all those should work and more.
<intelikey> that was just the nine i could think of.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yeah but the main repo servers can get really laggy for me
<stdin> Linux_Galore: this is where I find mirrors http://tinyurl.com/tzuy6
<intelikey> but you are half a world away.
<jordo23> wow....going slow
<matthew0507> this might sound like a stupid question but is there a need to instal firewall and anitvirus? if so what packages are there?
* jordo23 is in the USA.....
<D3javu> yikes, i see chipset: 4235 on alsamixer.
<jordo23> firewall...maybe....A/v....depends on your system...
<intelikey> matthew0507 hehhe     no.
<jordo23> matthew0507: for all practical purposes no...
<matthew0507> ok cool, thanks
<intelikey> matthew0507 firewall only if you want to leave sshd running and have the outside world blocked    or samba
<stdin> matthew0507: antivirus: no, firewall: only if you are running a publuc server, otherwise not
<intelikey> yep ^
<stdin> you can set both ssh and sambe to only listed to lan too
<stdin> *samba
<jordo23> stdin: once I install the plugin for Konq should I have to rescan for plugins in Konq?
<intelikey> yeah but it's easier to run firestarter or quicktables   most of the time.
<stdin> jordo23: you shouldn't have to, just restart it
<Linux_Galore> Im off to have a shower
<Linux_Galore> and dinner
<stdin> intelikey: it's a 1 line setting in both for me, but I still have firestarter :)
<jordo23> stdin: If this works I will be SOOOOOO happy...
* stdin shout's out a "WOOP" for jordo23
<Linux_galore_> firstarter/ the lazy admins firewall
<stdin> Linux_galore_: yep :P
<Linux_galore_> stdin: kde really needs something like firestarter
<stdin> Linux_galore_: It has some firewall app, but it's nowhere near as good
<intelikey> well the traffic sniffing feature of firestarter is nice.
<stdin> !kmyfirewall
<ubotu> kmyfirewall: iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1211 kB, installed size 4056 kB
<stdin> it's poo tho :P
<jordo23> stdin: What would be a good site to test the functionality...
* jordo23 is scared to just go to espn.com!
<stdin> jordo23: just head over to http://www.adobe.com/
<stdin> see if it works there :S
* intelikey installs firestarter again.
<intelikey> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<intelikey>   firestarter gksu libgksu1.2-1 libgksuui1.0-1 libstartup-notification0 sudo
<intelikey> hehhe it's gonna install sudo
<intelikey> that's worthless here.
<D3javu> do i need to restart after modprobe? i modprobed the cs4236 and i see all the sound drivers are loaded on lsmod. but no sound :-/
<intelikey> D3javu no
<jordo23> stdin: adobe.com loads.....but where the flash movie should be I see a bix black box...
<jordo23> stdin: If you go to adobe.com there is a movie in that box right?
<D3javu> alsamixer is not in mute. hmm
<intelikey> D3javu alsamixer     and check settings
<stdin> jordo23: it may be using flash 8 tho, try http://accelerateu.org/
<stdin> it uses flash 7
<intelikey> D3javu   snd-cs4236-lib  is loaded too ?
<D3javu> intelikey: snd_cs4236_lib         16512  1 snd_cs4236
<intelikey> k
<jordo23> stdin: says I need latest version of flash player....I think my problem is that Konq doesn't see the dir where the plugin is....do you know what the name of the .so file is and where it should be?
<intelikey> D3javu  cat /proc/asound/cards    says it's ok ?
<stdin> jordo23: I'll have a look
<jordo23> stdin: I think when I was messing around with plugin wrapper I deleted the dir under plugins...although I do see libgnashplugin.so, along with two others....
<D3javu> intelikey: CS4235 at 0x534, irq 5, dma 1&3
<jordo23> stdin: the only dir I have is /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jordo23> stdin: should I delete the other two in that dir?
<stdin> jordo23: no, you shouldn't need to do that
<intelikey> D3javu maybe restart artsd ?    idk.
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jordo23> stdin: Is the first entry (libgnashplugin.so) the correct one? Or do I need Konq to find another one?>
<jordo23> stdin: from my understanding that is a pretty "general" plugin dir...
<stdin> jordo23: that looks right, you could try adding the directory "/usr/lib/kde3/" to it too
<jordo23> stdin: will try
<kraut> moin
<jordo23> stdin: It crashes when I add that dir
<jordo23> stdin: there are a ton of .so files in that dir though...
<stdin> jordo23: hmm, ok
<jordo23> will try again...
<stdin> jordo23: try "sudo update-flashplugin"
<StingRay> Can somebody tell me how to start individual xsessions for each user? For example user1-:1, user2-:2 and etc?
<StingRay> I tried with startx startkde :1 ,but some restrictions on the x are stopping me
<fhdgghdfg> alguien que hable espaol? xD
<fhdgghdfg> hi! y esas cosas
<jordo23> stdin: says command not found
<intelikey> StingRay# DISPLAY=':1' ;startx
<StingRay> intelikey: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<jordo23> stdin: I deleted the npwrapper*.so files from that dir but still nothing....didn't need those files...was trying a workaround..
<StingRay> how do I authorize the user? intelikey
<stdin> StingRay: not sure, but I think you can run a script with the startx command, so if you make one for each user with "sudo -u usename startkde" it it, then run like "sudo startx  scriptname -- :1"
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: press ctrl alt F1  login as that user than run  xinit /usr/bin/startkde  -- :1    change the last digit for each one
<Linux_galore_> then*
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: press ctrl alt F2  to run another  F3 F4  etc
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: the default display from memory resides under ctrl alt F6
<jordo23> stdin: any other ideas??
<StingRay> Linux_galore_, can this be done from a remote consol?e
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: well if they login they can run a remote X session "yes"
<stdin> jordo23: nope, kinda stuck here
<StingRay> but I always get X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. Linux_galore_
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: aah root can only start X  might have ti use sudo xinit
<Linux_galore_> to
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: you really need to read up on remote X sessions, its not a single page answer
<jordo23> stdin: I want to check and see if it works in FF....how do I configure plugins in FF?
<StingRay> I guess so, Linux_galore_, just hoped somebody did it here before me ;)
<stdin> jordo23: did you install mozilla-plugin-gnash ?
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: its one of those things that can be done easily but you need to read up though
<jordo23> stdin: I installed every gnash backports package...
<jordo23> stdin: That's what I am thinking....I think that Konq is finding the wrong plugin...
<stdin> jordo23: the adress to check in ff is about:plugins
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: you can create a login account that automatically start a remote X session for that user for example
<Linux_galore_> starts*
* stdin nees to sleep soon
<StingRay> Linux_galore_ I need multiple simultaneous sessions
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: yep, you can do that
<jordo23> stdin: FF states that it sees the gnash plugin and that it is enabled...
<StingRay> I guess you are speaking about autologin Linux_galore_?
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: no gdm, xdm login
<stdin> jordo23: try this in firefox then http://accelerateu.org/
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: kdm can do it but isnt as nice
<jordo23> stdin: I see a black box in the corner for a second....then it tells me I need the latest flash player...
<D3javu> intelikey: done. thanks buddy.
<stdin> jordo23: and on adobe.com ?
<jordo23> stdin: I am thinking for Konq though it is a different plugin....the konq and mozilla plugin packages are separate...
<D3javu> intelikey: oh yea, amarok don't play mp3 by default? only ogg?
<StingRay> Linux_galore_, I cannot leave behind KDE...it a love from first sight ;)
<intelikey> D3javu that's right  :)
<intelikey> !mp3 | D3javu
<ubotu> D3javu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: you can still default the desktop session to kde even with gdm
<stdin> jordo23: yeah, but konq can use mozilla plugins too
<D3javu> oh ok. thanks again. :-)
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: xdm should already be installed though its the default for the X server
<jordo23> stdin: this time at adobe.com I see the black box but do get a right click gnash menu...but nothing happens when hitting play
<intelikey> D3javu there is a reason for the last link....    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> and good luck to your penguin
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: the trick is really to setup a login session on the remote machine that automatically connects to the central X server
<D3javu> heh, he is a nice guy.
<stdin> jordo23: I don't know then, I've never used 64bit, ask ok #ubuntu too, they should atleast help you get it in firefox
<jordo23> stdin: konq has the black box but doesn't give me the gnash menu
* jordo23 is extremely frustrated.
<StingRay> Linux_galore_, the whole thing is about x11vnc. I like its compression very much
<stdin> jordo23: is there any reason you need 64but kubuntu?
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: yeah
<StingRay> Linux_galore_, I just want individual xsessions, so I can bind an x11vnc to each of them
<jordo23> stdin: not really.....but I am in too deep now....
<StingRay> x11vnc will do the remote part just fine, Linux_galore_
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: you can do it, its just not a simple process
<stdin> jordo23: well, I'm out of ideas here :(
<jordo23> stdin: thanks for the help though....at least it's some progress...
<StingRay> I guess so, Linux_galore_. I will start with man startx
<stdin> jordo23: you're welcome :)
<Linux_galore_> StingRay: just find a howto on www.google.com/linux   there are heaps of them
<StingRay> Thanks to all my helpers, Linux_galore_, stdin, intelikey
<stdin> StingRay: I'm finally going to bed now, I'll see you later :)
<StingRay> stdin, I hope it will be much later. Bye bye and codeless dreams...;)
* stdin is gone .....
<Rob-West> SEX TIME
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
<FearMoth> My D-Link WNA-1330 PCMCIA Ethernet card was automatically detected and set up when I installed Ubuntu. Does anyone know how it's set up to work? I'm trying to set up OpenSuSE on another computer and the same card is not working at all.. does it use ndiswrapper?
<Hobbsee> FearMoth: if it was with ndiswrapper, it wouldnt work OOTB.
<Hobbsee> FearMoth: it's probably using madwifi, if it's a dlink card
<bky> i just installed kubuntu and my USB mouse isn't working
<bky> it's not even detected under /dev/input
<intelikey> oh man error zone.
<intelikey> GLib-ERROR **: could not allocate 368220888 bytes
<intelikey> aborting...
<dope> can i have like a local copy of amarok open controlling the sound of a remote PC?
<Hobbsee> dope: better to just ssh in, and run alsamixer, i would expect
<dope> can alsamixer control playlists and stuff?
<dope> i figured alsamixer was just volume
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> it's volume
<dope> so how would i control a playlist?
<ademan> hey i dunno wtf is up with my parent's computer, it seems to have frozen kinda, a konversation window is up, along with a print job window, right click works as soon as i ctrl+alt+f1 and kill konversation.  left click doesn't work no matter what, i tried killing konqueror, but it didn't fix my mouse
<intelikey> ademan crtl+alt+backspace     but i would first check to runaway processes    ps -A ux
<intelikey> why am i getting these errors ?
<intelikey> GLib-ERROR **: could not allocate 257767578 bytes
<intelikey> aborting...
<ademan> intelikey: yeah no i've stopped and started X numerous times to no avail
<ademan> also, konversation keeps starting every time i start a session, i never added it to my session startup
<intelikey> saved state probably starting it.
<ademan> can i disable that from the command line?
<matthew_> ademan, make sure it's closed (check for an icon too) before you shutdown/logoff...Kubuntu, by default, saves the current session and restores it the next time you boot up...
<ademan> matthew_: well i just flat out kill the proccess
<eMaX_> re
<ademan> kde is totally unusable right now, so i just ctrl+alt+f1
<eMaX_> anyone here knows how to control when updatedb runs? i.e. how can I set a default run/time/ for cron.daily
<ademan> do everything i can from the command line
<ademan> on a related note, the kdm login doesnt' recognize left click either
<ademan> i'm about to try my usb mouse there
<intelikey> eMaX_ look in /etc/cron*daily/updatedb
<ademan> the USB mouse works like a charm, so does that mean Xorg is messing with that mouse (which is PS/2) or is it a hardware issue? (broken button, shorted wire, broken ps/2 connector) ?
<intelikey> ademan sounds like hardware
<ademan> so there's no chance it's Xorg's fault? like it has some screwy setting related to that ps/2 mouse and that one only?
<ademan> note i've never touched the xorg.conf on that machine and it's been working fine for months now
<intelikey> broke wire, loose connection, or something
<ademan> ok, thanks, that's too bad
<intelikey> GLib-ERROR **: could not allocate 257767578 bytes
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:      18180     237040
<intelikey> pluse 256m swapfile
<intelikey> plus^
<intelikey> the -/+ is in kbites
<intelikey> wow... that has trimed my memory usage.    only 18m used and xorg is running   swap is off for now.  but was on when the error came.
<intelikey> free -m
<intelikey>              total       used       free
<intelikey> Mem:           249         29        219
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:         17        231
<intelikey> Swap:            0          0          0
<n0ne> hey yal
<n0ne> can u help me with wmvdmod.dll?
<n0ne> i'm trying to play AVI file and i have this error
<intelikey> paste.ubuntu-nl.org is still broken.
<intelikey> !mp3 | n0ne
<ubotu> n0ne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n0ne> mp3 ?
<intelikey> same infonode for avi
<n0ne> oh ok
<intelikey> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> see  :)
<Jucato> he's just lazy :)
<intelikey> Jucato  http://pastebin.ca/312877
<intelikey> what am i missing there ?     am i just not holding my mouth right ?
<Jucato> ram isn't being used?
<intelikey> sure it is.
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> I'm not good at interpreting these things :P
<intelikey> k
<Jucato> sorry.. really
<unix_infidel> anyone here have any canal phones?
<ursa> Looking for help connecting by ssh to my Kubuntu system.
<intelikey> sshd running on the remote box ?
<ursa> Now there's a good question.  I don't think I had to do anything on my previous install of Kubuntu but perhaps I did and forgot.
<intelikey> you did
<intelikey> openssh-server is not a default package
<gnomefreak> never has been iirc
<intelikey> no not on this distro
<ursa> I was running the same install for more than a year, so I must have done it and forgotten about it.
<ursa> I shall visit adept and install openssh-server right now.  Will that handle enabling scp too?
<intelikey> install ssh  (meta-package)   or  openssh-server  and set it up to suit you then run sshd
<intelikey> http://pastebin.ca/raw/312877
<ursa> I'll be back in a minute or two and let you know how it goes.
<ursa> That did it of course.  You think I would remember this stuff, I always had to make sure to include this with my Red Hat installs
<binks> hmm i seem to have 3 files in my home dit but if i try delete them i get an error that they dont exist
<binks> can i get rid of them
<BenjaminB> does someone has some links to configure fglrx in kubuntu?
<eMaX_> <intelikey> eMaX_ look in /etc/cron*daily/updatedb
<eMaX_> yes. but there is only the script, not the time info
<binks> its in the ubuntuguide
<binks> fglrx that is
<BenjaminB> hmm, didnt find something, but thanks ill try again ;)
<eMaX_> anyone here uses beagled on evolution data files?
<binks> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<BenjaminB> ah
<BenjaminB> thanks
<binks> is it posible to change the location of my /home folder ie mount it on a different drive
<intelikey> you bet.
<binks> is there a howto anywhere
<Linux_Galore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unix_infidel> binks: using cp would work just fine.
<intelikey> binks just add an entry in the /etc/fstab    /dev/<partition> /home   or /home/<username>  if you want it privet.   and the defaults following.
<unix_infidel> just make sure you know what you're doing.
<binks> hmm me no what im doin lol
<intelikey> binks what's the partition you want to use ?
<binks> #/dev/hda1
<intelikey> binks what fs is it ?
<binks> #/dev/hda1               1       30515   245111706   83  Linux
<intelikey> fs ?
<intelikey> fs=file system
<binks> it just says linux if i fdisk -l
<intelikey> like ext2 ext3 rieserfs ???
<binks> i can format it if you like its empty atm
<binks> prob best if i format
<intelikey> ok sudo mke2fs -cj /dev/hda1
<binks> is that ext2 then when its done
<intelikey> ext3
<binks> just for the learning part what tells it to be ext3
<intelikey> ext2 doesn't have a journal    that what -j adds
<intelikey> man man    man intro    man mke2fs
<intelikey> just for the learning part
<binks> :)
<larson9999> shoot! i just read that linux is a sever not a desktop.
<larson9999> i don't have the heart to tell them it's been my desktop since the late 90's and it's not a server for me.  unless you count X
<binks> hey my only server is a ubuntu lamps
<intelikey> binks                                                            echo '/dev/hda1 /home ext3 defaults 0 0' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<binks> it only runs mysql
<intelikey> when it's finished formating
<binks> ok i understand it all but the tee -a bit
<intelikey> man tee
<intelikey> just for the learning part
<binks> ok that simple sorry
<intelikey> :)
<binks> you must be a brit with that humor
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> y'all would say that about a texan
<binks> arrr only a bit wide of the mark then
<intelikey> binks                                                              sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media && sudo cp /home/* -R /media && sudo umount /media
<binks> ok its still checking the drive may take a while
<intelikey> binks  assuming that all goes as planed you can then                                                                       sudo rm -fr /home/* ;sudo mount /home
<intelikey> wait.
<intelikey> on that cp line we need -a
<intelikey> -A
<intelikey> or something
<intelikey> let me check
<wilman> i have been qeustioning about recording with ubuntu earlier, but have not yet found a solution. is there anyone here who is verry smart an can solve my problem?
<wilman> my problem is that i can't record with any recording programs
<intelikey> ok change the -R to -a   on the cp command and that should all work just fine.
<intelikey> binks reson -R is recursive but root would own everything -a is also recursive but ownership and permissions are kept.
<binks> intelikey                        sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media && sudo cp /home/* -a /media && sudo umount /media
<intelikey> yes
<binks> just reading man cp now to understand
<BenjaminB> i think there was a package something like "systools", which had passwdgen etc in it, someone knows the correct name?
<binks> biab need to clean up while formatting in progress
<intelikey> BenjaminB   pwgen - Automatic Password generation
<BenjaminB> ah thx
<intelikey> BenjaminB or makepasswd - Generate and encrypt passwords
<BenjaminB> hmm dont know makepasswd but i'll check it out, thx again
<intelikey> np
<jc-denton> hi all
<jc-denton> the keyboard layouts disappeared under kcontrol
<jc-denton> how an i fix that
<matthew> hi
<eMaX_> anyone knows how one can add annotations or stuff to pdf's? Just things like small comments
<jc-denton> i'm sure it's a bug, but i cannot find it
<jc-denton> it's not on known problems
<jc-denton> but a friend of mine had the same problem
<jordo23> What's the best program to use to mount .iso images?
<jc-denton> mount
<intelikey> is that a no brainer ?
<intelikey> jordo23 mount -o loop file.iso <somedir>
<zezelle> bonjour
<zezelle> salut vous parler fr
<intelikey> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zezelle> ubotu:  cava toi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cava toi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone have the default kernel configuration at hand? I need to know how Kubuntu enables PCMCIA so I can configure the kernel (for another distro) the same way...
<jordo23> intelikey: is there a gui program to do this?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey intelikey!
<MilhousePunkRock> jordo23: Learn to use the cli, that's much more powerful...
<intelikey> jordo23 not that i know of.  but i don't gui much.
<MilhousePunkRock> jordo23: For what purpose anyway, I just joined the channel...
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock as to the config  i'm not default
<intelikey> MilhousePunkRock mount -o loop file.iso /something
<MilhousePunkRock> KDE itself can do fancy stuff about mounting, as far as I know...
<MilhousePunkRock> Not that I knew what loop does on the mount command anyway...
<jc-denton> i fixed it
<jc-denton> by just doing
<jc-denton> http://rafb.net/p/0ZNOmo88.html
<jc-denton> however there should be at least a bug report
<jc-denton> or a fix
<oss2021> how is every one tonight/this morning
<intelikey> speaking of bug reports.   the app    'paul'   is buggy.  if anyone cares.
<intelikey> doesn't allocate memory correctly.
<wilman> how does the cat directory work?
<wilman> ~cat
<wilman> ubotu: cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> man cat
<wilman> ok
<jordo23> MilhousePunkRock: I want to install a game from an iso image...
<MilhousePunkRock> jordo23: Why don't you just burn the iso and install from CD? ;-)
<aspedia> I have to migrate one machine mails from kontact to MS thunderbird :(
<intelikey> back to the bug in 'paul'   "http://pastebin.ca/raw/312877"  <<< that's what's happening with it.   and i tried xloadimage and it works with the same file   also tested against several files    same accross the board unless the .tiff is less than 1024x800 pixels  then paul worked
<jordo23> MilhousePunkRock: honestly.....because I am out of CD's lol
<MilhousePunkRock> aspedia: MS THUNDERBIRD? Don't let the guys from Mozilla read that...
<aspedia> someone can help me with that issue? I can only find the other way
<aspedia> sorry, not my idea, ask my boss :(
<MilhousePunkRock> aspedia: As a sidenote, Thunderbird is NOT by M$
<forge> I think he meant thunderbird from in windows
<jordo23> MilhousePunkRock: plus I was just wondering if there was a gui tool like NERO or DAemon Tools in windows...
<MilhousePunkRock> aspedia: And on your topic, a simple solution could be to check which export options KMail has that Thunderbird can import again...
<intelikey> jordo23 but linux doesn't need a "tool"  you simply mount the iso
<MilhousePunkRock> jordo23: Did you do the mandatory explicit google research on it?
<intelikey> M$ needs a "tool" to do that because it cant 'mount' the iso
<aspedia> I can not find an export function in kmail
<jordo23> MilhousePunkRock: I was looking at a program on kde apps called mountiso, but didn't see it in Ubuntu's package search.....just kind of wondering.....no big deal...
<ForgeAus> nero can "mount" iso's
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<ForgeAus> is there an iso kio-slave?
<intelikey> ForgeAus possably-ossably-ossably
<ForgeAus> lol intelikey :)
<ForgeAus> I just thought it'd be interesting thats all
<wilman> anyone who can record with ubuntu?
<wilman> cause i see a lot of problems with recording and ubuntu
<intelikey> wilman record what ?
<wilman> sound
<intelikey> rec
<wilman> from the mic or linein channel
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> audacity too
<wilman> hmm
<wilman> you never did anything for it?
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> select the input device
<intelikey> in audacity that it.
<n0ne> hey yal
<n0ne> again :D
<intelikey> n0ne
<n0ne> is there some man about installing games?
<n0ne> what's up intelikey! :)
<intelikey> tired
<n0ne> yea, i've bored u) sorry)
<wilman> no
<n0ne> but i'm linux noob and just wanna help)
<wilman> i can't record with arecord either
<wilman> and i don't get feedback from my mic
<n0ne> intelikey, can u gimme some help about rpm and deb format, just how to install games\programs in this format?
<intelikey> haven't "bored" me  i've been at it for too long.   19hours now
<intelikey> n0ne in .deb   do    sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<intelikey> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<n0ne> thx alot
<intelikey> np
<n0ne> and one more, where game will be installed? how can i make it install to /home/n0ne/games for example?
<intelikey> note  try to always use  .deb packages made for your release and version of linux.
<vge> n0ne: what games are you installing?
<n0ne> armagetron :)
<vge> no experience with it
<waylandbill> if there isn't a deb for your distro, and you have to use source, checkinstall is nice if you want to remove it later.
<n0ne> erm...it's requires SDL driver 0_0
<n0ne> sdl library
<n0ne> !sdl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> how to force install location      man dpkg        man man    for how to use man pages.        man less      is a good read also.    (less is used as the pager that man puts text in)     but you can always use  dpkg -L <packagename>   to see where/what it installed     and if you pipe that through   | grep bin/      it will only show the executables
<n0ne> thx)
<n0ne> do you know, is there counter-strike source on linux? :D
<vge> n0ne: sudo apt-get install armagetron
<vge> works fine after that
<intelikey> google.com/linux    search counter-strike
<n0ne> oh thx for that thing with armagetron ::D
<vge> i would go with native linux games anyway if i would game with kubuntu
<vge> quake series, enemy territory and things like that
<n0ne> savage?
<waylandbill> I've heard people say they've run CS under wine, but I've never done it.
<intelikey> n0ne there aren't that many games in linux really      apt-cache search game | grep -v ^lib | less
<n0ne> yea, i know that it's now windows :D just want to relax sometime)
<intelikey>  apt-cache search game | grep -v ^lib | less
<vge> i would go with enemy territory
<n0ne> intelikey, it's empty :(
<vge> actually all good FPS games are for linux too, and i don't count CS here eaven it's doable with wine
<n0ne> oh my fault, just wrote cashe :D
<intelikey> empty
<MilhousePunkRock> vge: America's Army is not available for linux in the last few releases
<intelikey> apt-cache search game | grep -v ^lib | wc -l
<intelikey> 675
<intelikey> anyone have a higher count ?
<waylandbill> 742
<intelikey> edgy ?
<waylandbill> yes
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> oh i wonder if any are in restricted   i don't have that in my sources.list
<intelikey> or plf  for that matter
<vge> MilhousePunkRock: donno why, but never liked it, but noone can like every game :)
<MilhousePunkRock> vge: It's far less arcade'ish than the usual suspects are...
<MilhousePunkRock> vge: As you suggested ET, do you know True Combat:Elite?
<intelikey> hehhe  i could paste my sources.list and not flood the channel.   it's only three lines long
<MilhousePunkRock> intelikey: Three lines is already considered flooding in some channels... ;-)
<intelikey> shouldn't be.
<vge> MilhousePunkRock: actually i just play MUOnline that's only for windows and i have seperate computer just for it, havent really gamed in years
<intelikey> if it were a post that was one entry that required three idents  then i could see that.  but i mean really only three lines.
<intelikey> something like                                                             d                                                              y                                                                q                                  sd                                             b                                                                    t                                                                       
<intelikey> *3
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<intelikey> that is three lines but shorter than that one above it.
* genii sips a coffee
<MilhousePunkRock> Whoever asked about CS earlier (I am too lazy to scroll up) Wolfenstein Enemy Territory with the True Combat: Elite mod will give you a pretty similar, free and native Linux gaming experience...
<genii> Crystal Space 3D ?
<genii> (I was trying to compile that earlier today on a cygwin XP box without success)
* intelikey thinks that anyone with more than 10 chars in their nick saying i'm too lazy to scroll up should be kicked.
<intelikey> :)
<genii> intelikey :)
<genii> stdin Hey you around?
* intelikey had to count his own first and adjust the number accordingly
<genii> Anyone here use cygwin? It's been giving me some headaches
<intelikey> !seen stdin
<intelikey> [ubotu(n=ubotu@ubuntu/bot/ubotu)]  I last saw stdin
<intelikey>           (n=tez@unaffiliated/binary2k2) 3h 7m 41s ago, quiting
<waylandbill> genii, what seems to be the problem?
<genii> waylandhill cygwin related?
<waylandbill> yeah. what's your issue?
<yelonek> hi, do you use any antivirus/firewall/anything like that ?
<yelonek> I've seen avast! for linux
<yelonek> is it any useful ?
<genii> waylandbill Trying to compile crystalspace3d reports zlib not found no matter what. And then the main engine doesn't run cuz it works on some VFS  dependant on finding zlib. So the libs are installed, pkg-config knows where they are and so it baffles me
<intelikey> yelonek i never have used anything like that.   some do when running a mail server or such
<waylandbill> genii, is there a configure switch to tell it where to find it?
<genii> waylandbill yeah something like --configure-zlib=/lib   still doesn't work
<intelikey> cygwin == an scba device for linux to live in M$ space        hehhe
<genii> intelikey, stupid thing is I can get it to compile on this 5.10 laptop no probs. But my buddy is developing on an XP box
<n0ne> is there any clone of "wine" in ubuntu?
<intelikey> clone ?
<genii> clone?
<intelikey> wine is there
<intelikey> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<n0ne> yea thx
<intelikey> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<n0ne> what's better cedega or wine? :)
<ForgeAus> theres also crossover office
<genii> I've heard more things run on cedega but ymmv
<intelikey> read the links https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine  http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<waylandbill> apples and oranges
<ForgeAus> but thats non-free  proprietry stuff
<n0ne> i'm already reading
<waylandbill> genii, did you try building zlib from source?
<milaks> Hi. How can I put some program to automatically start after kde is loaded?
<genii> waylandbill Well, thats my last option LOL
<intelikey> we're not doing your home work for you kid.  n0ne is his name and none is the help he'll get.
<MilhousePunkRock> milaks: Add a link to in KDE's autostart folder
<intelikey> milaks that's what ~/.kde/Autostart  is for
<waylandbill> milaks: a symbolic link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<n0ne> ok ok, calm down, i'm leaving
<genii> waylandbill The crystalspace source uses Jam instead of the usual make command to compile,perhaps it's something to do with that as well
<milaks> Thanks guys.
<genii> waylandbill, Anyhow it's driving me up the wall
<MilhousePunkRock> milaks: Depending on how you set up KDE to handle sessions, it might even start the apps that were running when you shut it down the last time...
<waylandbill> genii, yeah. boost uses that. I had issues getting it to go under cygwin and mingw, but it did go. Something about / needing to be \ or the other way around. I think you have to examine the makefile or Jams equiv.
<intelikey> that's default MilhousePunkRock
<genii> waylandbill My second to last option at this point would be to cross-compile from this box for win32 at least for the core executable perhaps
<intelikey> waylandbill yes linux / == M$ \
<adi> kubuntu rulez!!!
<waylandbill> genii, yes a mingw chroot cross-compile would work.
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<genii> waylandbill Hmm. Thanks for the input on this
<faeryNatsuki> somebody knows how to set kopete to record or log my chats?
<waylandbill> intellikey, but cygwin uses / ..  I think when it calls the Jam executable the Jam wants \ ... it's like a real hack job
<intelikey> waylandbill yeah scba gear is always a pain
<genii> Yeah I already went into the makefile and configure.in  and all that to poke around but not getting me much insight LOL
<waylandbill> genii, good luck
<waylandbill> I wish I remembered what I did, but I didn't log it and didn't write it down... bad me. lol
<waylandbill> it was a pain to get it to compile I do remember that much
* genii smacks waylandbill around some to jog his memory!!
<intelikey> faeryNatsuki i saw kopete one time... didn't like it.  haven't see it sense.
<Jucato> (since)
* intelikey hands genii a rubber hose to use on waylandbill 
<genii> intelikey Thx
* waylandbill ducks
<genii> Jucato Heh :) Quiet over there
<intelikey> "any more" Jucato
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> what i can't spell i can replace.
<faeryNatsuki> intelikey: do you have a better option to use yahoo messenger than kopete?
<Jucato> s/sense/since/g
<intelikey> faeryNatsuki no.
<faeryNatsuki> intelikey: i was looking for one a long time, i'm using kopete until i found it
<faeryNatsuki> :(
<intelikey> gaim ?
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<faeryNatsuki> gaim lacks in options
<genii> btw as a note to anyone thinking of disassembling their Thinkpad... (which I did earlier today) It's an extreme headache
<genii> interesting pin config on the cpu too
<genii> faeryNatsuki, Well that is why it has a plugin system
<tibbar> I just got a a wireless a4tech optical mouse and I wanna assign numpad keys 2 it? how...
<faeryNatsuki> mmmm, i'll try gaim, then i take a choice or go back ans ask again :)
<faeryNatsuki> thanks genii
<genii> faeryNatsuki, Hope you find something suitable :)
<faeryNatsuki> thanks ;)
<genii> tibbar I'm not even sure there's a way to do that without some special mouse driver
<tibbar> genii: do u know where I can get drivers?
<intelikey> but hey youre talking to a guy that'll use    wget -O -  http://someurl.net | less      to read a web page....
<genii> tibbar No , if they even exist yet
<tibbar> genii: I just searched on google and found some but they are all for windows
<genii> tibbar The basic problem is that the type of input the mouse gives is different from the type of input a keyboard gives
<genii> tibbar If there is any kind of way to do it, it may be within the input sections of xorg.conf, I am going there now to look at the way it is laid out
<tibbar> genii: is it really that complicated, cause all my friends assign like middle mouse to numpad 8. (to use items in dota)
<intelikey> reasigning middle click so it doesn't paste ???
<tibbar> well they use windows... :(
<intelikey> figures
<tibbar> I have like a 8 button mouse I must be able to reassign at least one of them
<intelikey> tibbar have you looked in kcontrol
<intelikey> just a thought
<tibbar> kcontrol? the control center
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> alt+f2   type in    kcontrol
<tibbar> well no, im quite new to Linux
<tibbar> input actions?
<waylandbill> in kopete I accidently removed the menu from a chat window. how can I get it back?
<intelikey> alt+M   ?
<waylandbill> nope.
<intelikey> alt+f9
<genii> Well mouse reassignment looks possible, if convoluted
<waylandbill> ctrl-m it was
<intelikey> like i said saw kopete one time.
<tibbar> genii: convoluted?
<tibbar> where in the kcontrol should I look
<genii> tibbar I'm still looking into it right now. But it looks possible to do
<tibbar> thanks
<intelikey> parifreals mouse
<intelikey> i dont really know
<yelonek> grrr, anyone using OpenOffice ?
* intelikey often stabs wildly in the dark
<genii> tibbar Is this an Intellipoint mouse?
<tibbar> don't think so
<tibbar> it does not say that it has...
<genii> OK
<tibbar> can't you reassign at the input actoins?
<MilhousePunkRock> yelonek: Yes, me, what's up with it?
<yelonek> MilhousePunkRock: dictionary's language keeps changing to English
<yelonek> MilhousePunkRock: I want it to be Polish
<yelonek> MilhousePunkRock: but I found some macro
<yelonek> maybe I will manage
<johey> Is there any way to force the screen to rotate by 90 degrees in KDE, even if the monitor does not have a pivot feature?
<MilhousePunkRock> hmm, no idea, yelonek. Maybe you are better off asking in some OOo channel? Preferably the polish one, if there is one
<yelonek> good point ;
<yelonek> ;)
<yelonek> thx
<genii> tibbar How comfortable do you feel on the command-line?
<yelonek> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<tibbar> genii: well I like it, but im still quite new to linux
<lauraglow> hello
<genii> tibbar Basically, the thing can be done but it takes some hand-editing of configuration files and son. So not for the faint. The main idea of what needs to be done can be found here  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171396&page=2
<genii> tibbar buttons 4 and 5 seem to be always left and right click. So buttons 1,2,3,6,7,8 need to be put into the xorg.conf file as an example there shows about midway down the page
<lauraglow> I have kubuntu 6.06 and a speetouch usb modem. trying to install a driver for it, I found that no gcc or make are present. how do i install them from the dvd?
<tibbar> genii: ok i'll look into it
<genii> lauraglow, from a konsole, do:   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lauraglow> i did that, and i got a message saying "build-essential" package not found
<genii> lauraglow, If you have not yet, do first   sudo apt-get update
<lauraglow> genii and that needs to connect to the internet?
<genii> lauraglow, It will try whatever places it finds in your /etc/apt/sources.list   file.Usually on the internet tho, yes
<lauraglow> how can i do for it to look en the dvd?
<genii> If someone remembers the syntax for cdrom apt-get pls tell her :)
<intelikey> SYNOPSIS
<intelikey>        apt-cdrom [-hvrmfan]  [-d=cdrom mount point]  [-o=config string] 
<intelikey>                  [-c=file]  [add | ident] 
<genii> lauraglow, There is an option for apt-get which gets from the cd intead. You may find the exact syntax by  doing: man apt-get          and looking at the manual page
<genii> intelikey Heh :) I knew someone would remember
* intelikey normally did  sudo apt-cdrom add
<genii> intelikey What, that uncomments the cdrom entry in sources.list?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> or adds the entry if it's not there.
<intelikey> also updates the database
<genii> handy
<intelikey> then just comment out the cd when you don't want it to use it
<genii> does the block comment way of /*    */ work there for nullifying entire blocks of repos?
<genii> (just curious)
<HymnToLife> genii, why don't you just try for yourself ? :p
<HymnToLife> I don't think it works though
<intelikey> i don't think so
<intelikey> but try it.
<genii> HymnToLife, I'm on a livecd so can't try right now:)
<HymnToLife> genii, why not ?
<HymnToLife> the life CD has nano and apt-get iirc :p
<HymnToLife> live*
<intelikey> yeah why not?
<genii> interesting
<genii> brb :)
<intelikey> and /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> and i'm went.
<tibbar_> genii: I looked at the howto its really confusing and I don't understand anything :(
<intelikey> you're right, i'm left.
<genii> E: Type '/*' is not known on line 2 in source list
<genii> :(
<genii> Well now we know
<Lynoure> genii: use # for commenting, and not that type of commenting
<Lynoure> genii: # is pretty much the default for config files on Linux
<genii> Lynoure Yes, it was an experiment. Any block-coment method for there?
<peter__> Hi,  I'm trying to install Realplayer. It's asking me to enter a prefix for symbolic links. What do does it mean?
<Lynoure> genii: most editors have "comment the selection" feature if you do not want to comment line by line
<genii> hmm
<metro-polisie> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<metro-polisie> tibbar are you andre?
<metro-polisie> tibbar_ are you andre?
<StingRay> !XKEYBOARD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XKEYBOARD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StingRay> Can somebody tell me how to load extension XKEYBOARD on :1
<StingRay> it loads only 7 X extensions...on :0 there are 27
<JohnFlux> StingRay: maybe try on #xorg-devel
<StingRay> !xorg-devel
<JohnFlux> StingRay: maybe someone like keithp can help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg-devel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StingRay> I will be grateful...
<tibbar__> genii: thanks that fixed some things, I can go back and forth in firefox, but I still don't know how to assign my other mouse buttons to numpad
<StingRay> this is a little beyond my knowledge
<metro-polisie> i have linux-image...23 & 27 is that bad?
<metro-polisie> tibbar__: hello
<ailean> hey, can anyone explain why adept wants to remove my nvidia drivers?
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: imba!
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: willie kom maak my mouse fixed!
<metro-polisie> tibbar__: eng!
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: it is half
<metro-polisie> tibbar__: can u c if u have linux-image... 23 & 27 installed?
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: where?
<metro-polisie> tibbar__: adept
<metro-polisie> 2all how do i kill the xserver i tried init 1 but made my pc restart
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: there is no linux-image 23 im my adept
<metro-polisie> tibbar__: && 27?
<lupine_85> ailean: using unofficial packages?
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: nope the closest to that is linux-image-generic
<metro-polisie> tibbar: linux-image-2.6.15-23 ht cam & linux-image-2.6.15-27 lol
<metro-polisie> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tibbar> metro-polisie: I have linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic installed
<metro-polisie> !killx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metro-polisie> tibbar: dapper hti -generic ni
<cox377> does anyone here run smoothwall?
<ailean> lupine_85, yeah
<cox377> basically.. on windows i used to use an application called winscp to edit smoothwall via ssh, i'm looking for a linux eqivelent to use that has a gui
<bronze_0_1> hi guys, I just added apt-get installand tried a ./configure on GNU math library package.  The ./configure reports no gcc found but which finds it and it appears to run when invoked by hand.  Any ideas why the ./configure wouldn't find it?
<lupine_85> ailean: then wait
<lupine_85> I'm getting an update out now
<lupine_85> assuming you're using http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk
<bronze_0_1> Sorry , dropped an important word
<tibbar__> metro-polisie: willie u must come home to fix my mouse's side buttons, im using waldo's mouse
<bronze_0_1> hi guys, I just added apt-get installand tried a ./configure on GNU math library package.  The ./configure reports no gcc found but which finds it and it appears to run when invoked by hand.  Any ideas why the ./configure wouldn't find it?
<bronze_0_1> rats, one last try
<Tm_T> cox377: Konqueror, you can split window... doh, it's hidden in basic Kubuntu Konqi? :o
<bronze_0_1> hi guys, I just added apt-get installand tried a ./configure on GNU math library package.  The ./configure reports no gcc found but which finds it and it appears to run when invoked by hand.  Any ideas why the ./configure wouldn't find it?
<genii> metro-polisie, Why not just ctrl-alt-backspace?  But the thing is that the login manager also uses X so it will usually kill your desktop session but then go back to kdm and so on. Do you want to prevent X from starting when you boot or womething?
<bronze_0_1> The missing word is gcc, right after install.
<metro-polisie> genii: nv drivers not working in dapper want to install offical nv drivers (.run)
<cox377> Tm_T: cheers, i shall take a look
<Tm_T> cox377: Anyway, just split it and you have that "two-side" view etc.
<Tm_T> cox377: You can even open Konsole inside Konqueror window if you like. ;)
<cox377> Tm_T: what do i put into the directory bar to connect to it?
<cox377> How do i open konsole?
<cox377> through it
<ailean> lupine_85, thanks . . . i just realised that you maintain this repo...
<lupine_85> :)
<Tm_T> cox377: sftp://user@host I think
<genii> metro-polisie, Even if you are messing with the drivers you do not need to quit X for that. You just drop to the kdm scren after and then choose the option there to restart the server
<cox377> Tm_T: ok.. shall tell yah if it's that in 2 secs
<Tm_T> cox377: Hmm, can't remember default shortcut, check from settings. No idea if it can be found from menu too.
<lupine_85> ailean: are you running the 9746 or 9631 drivers right now
<lupine_85> and amd64 or i386?
<metro-polisie> genii: i will try that btw is kdm the login screen?
<ailean> lupine_85, 9629 actually, and i386
<genii> metro-polisie, Yes
<lupine_85> ho hum, old drivers are ollllld
<ailean> lupine_85, but adept should want to upgrade me, right? instead of removing what i have installed
<lupine_85> assuming the packages are there
<lupine_85> it's trying to remove old packages to get new ones in
<lupine_85> there isn't a matching l-r-m from met "yet"
<lupine_85> me*
<ailean> lupine_85, what do you recommend i do then?
<lupine_85> wait
<ailean> sure
<lupine_85> for ~1 hr at the most
<D3javu> eh, i was trying to install firefox via adept but there was only firefox 1.5.
<cox377> Tm_T: checked sftp://root@192.168.0.1:222 but no joy
<Tm_T> cox377: Hm?
<tibbar__> Section "InputDevice"
<Tm_T> Let me try...
<tibbar__>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<tibbar__>         Driver          "mouse"
<tibbar__>         Option          "CorePointer"
<Tm_T> tibbar__: Krhm!
<tibbar__>         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<tibbar__>         Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"
<tibbar__>         Option          "ButtonMapping"         "1 2 3 6 7"
<tibbar__>         Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<tibbar__> EndSection
<tibbar__> oops
<ailean> ok lupine_85 - message me when you're free. cheers :)
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<tibbar__> sorry
<genii> !pastebin | tibbar__
<ubotu> tibbar__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cox377> Tm_T: i'm just downloading secpanel, hopefully that shall do it
<tibbar__> tibbar: hello
<genii> tibbar__ But yes, I think that is the correct method to go about trying
<Tm_T> cox377: Well Konqueror _should_ work.
<Tm_T> cox377: Work.
<Tm_T> cox377: Dunno why it took several times until it got through.
<tibbar_> can somone tell me how to assign my mouse button 6 to numpad 8
<Tm_T> cox377: Anyway, sftp://user@host:port should work, if it whines some silly ssh error then keep trying, should eventually work.
<metro-polisie> genii: how do i go back after i killed x?
<genii> metro-polisie, After changing X stuff, you exit KDE to the login screen. Then from there on the options menu you can re-start the X server.If the login screen appears agin you know that the changes you made work at least with that part. Then just login again to KDE
<genii> metellius, If the login screen cannot reappear, this means X is now messed up
<genii> arg
<genii> metro-polisie,  If the login screen cannot reappear, this means X is now messed up
<metro-polisie> i know my x is messed up but i use vesa then x works thats wat i am trying to fix
<metro-polisie> anyways the nv driver wanted gcc and kernel src so i installed kernal headers and gcc
<lupine_85> metro-polisie: error messages are to be found in /var/log
<lupine_85> probably Xorg.0.log
<lupine_85> pastebin it and let's see what's the matter :)
<genii> metro-polisie, What I am saying is that if you choose the option from the login screen to restart the X server and the login screen reappears fine, the changes you made whatever they happened to be were such that the X server is at least OK enough to restart
<metro-polisie> lupine_85: i alreadly uninstalled nvidia-glx.deb...
<lupine_85> and you installed the nvidia binary drivers from $somewhere_else ?
<lupine_85> in that case, sudo modprobe -r nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia
<metro-polisie> lupine_85: i am still busy installing the nv drivers
<lupine_85> eh
<metro-polisie> lupine_85: the .run ones (9746)
<lupine_85> so you want /etc/init.d/?dm reload ?
<metro-polisie> i'll try that
<D3javu> yikes, guys. Any idea why can't install firefox via apt-get? firefox: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable <-- few errors like this
<D3javu> but i've updated my system before try install it
<metro-polisie> lupine_85: it works thx
<metro-polisie> lupine_85: but i needed make so i installed make now.. .:P
<metro-polisie> lupine_85: isn't there a site that says what apps i need because all this killing x and restarting it to see what i need is taking so long
* metro-polisie of to check wat i need next...
<metro-polisie> !kernel source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<metro-polisie> lol didn't think that would work :P
<genii> !zliblg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zliblg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !info zliblg
<ubotu> Package zliblg does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> bah
<genii> !info zlib
<ubotu> Package zlib does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> !info libz
<ubotu> Package libz does not exist in any distro I know
<genii> Bizarre
<genii> !libz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* genii sips a coffee and ruminates
<genii> !glibz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> genii: ...
<genii> Jucato, Yeah i know bot abuse
<genii> LOL
<Jucato> :)
<genii> Jucato, Strangely apt-cache search   on this 5.10 box shows quite a few zlib/libz results but installing them seems nigh impossible
<Jucato> hm..
<dwidmann> I think the bot likes it ;)
* genii ponders why !info zlib produces no result then
<Jucato> you're looking for zlib?
<stamen> 
<stamen> hi
<stamen> what is hyper active memory
<genii> Jucato Well, the lib for it
<dwidmann> memory that has had too much caffeine and sugar
<dwidmann> (just kidding)
<HexJam> Guys, I was wondering if you could help me, in /var/log my 'kern.log' 'messages' 'syslog' files are being constantly filled up with this message:
<HexJam>    atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).
<HexJam>    atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.
<genii> Jucato, I'm trying to cross-compile something on this 5.10 for target win32 and it chokes failing to find zlib and so on
<HexJam> This message is produced even when I don't touch the keyboard (I checked this by putting a tail -f on them & leaving the computer alone) However my KB is a wireless one & when I take out the batteries this message stops.  At a guess I think it my be some kind of 'ping' between the KB & reciever.
<HexJam> After searching the web a bit I found this link:
<HexJam>    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119499
<HexJam> where people had a similar problem, but the solution doesn't work for me, because when I open up  /usr/share/hotkey-setup/generic.hk the file is empty.  Any ideas?
<Jucato> !info zlibc | genii
<ubotu> zlibc: Uncompressing C Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9k-2 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 280 kB
<genii> Jucato, smartass
<genii> LOL
<Jucato> genii: oh I see where you're going wrong
<Jucato> !info zlib1g | genii
<ubotu> zlib1g: compression library - runtime. In component main, is required. Version 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 160 kB
<Jucato> it's a '1', not a small 'L'
<andreasw> hi
<genii> Jucato Aha!
<genii> Yeah was driving me nuts
<Jucato> genii: but if you're compiling you should get the -dev package for it
<genii> :)
<aleksanteri> hey where's the kubuntu font directory?
<genii> !info gzlibc
<ubotu> Package gzlibc does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> genii: apt-cache search is better at these things
<andreasw> glibc?
<andreasw> maybe
<Jucato> there's also no gzlibc
<Jucato> aleksanteri: easiter to type in fonts:/ in Konqueror
<HexJam> After searching the web a bit I found this link:
<HexJam>    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119499
<HexJam> where people had a similar problem, but the solution doesn't work for me, because when I open up  /usr/share/hotkey-setup/generic.hk the file is empty.  Any ideas?
<genii> Jucato Yeah I'm beginning to suspect
<aleksanteri> ok ty Jucato :P
<Jucato> aleksanteri: but to be exact, system fonts are in /usr/share/fonts, user fonts would be in ~/.fonts (iirc)
<aleksanteri> ok thx :P
<aleksanteri> was looking for that
<Gingillo> how to open dekorator? i don't find the command ;_;
<Jucato> Gingillo: it's not a program. it's a window decoration
<Jucato> Sytem Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations
<genii> Well, time for a nap ... have fun all
<genii> Jucato, Thanks again
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> genii: you owe ubotu a snack
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<aleksanteri> ok how to reload the fonts?
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> did you use the font installer?
<aleksanteri> uhhh
<aleksanteri> i just did cut/paste
* Jucato whistles...
<aleksanteri> oh no
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> anyway, the fonts should be in your list already
<aleksanteri> oh
<Jucato> just restart the app you want to use it in
<aleksanteri> oh
<giuseppe_> salve c' qlc italiano tra voi?
<aleksanteri> nice, ty :)
<aleksanteri> !blablabla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blablabla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> !it|giuseppe_
<ubotu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tibbar__> can somone tell me how to assign my mouse button 6 to numpad 8?
<tibbar> metro-polisie's drivers is working 100% now (9646)
<tibbar> thx lupine_85
<lupine_85> np
<acemo> when running apt-get update, im getting an unusual error from gpg, saying my wine repository doesnt has the right key
<acemo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1155/ here is the exact output
<acemo> but wine repository doesnt needs gpg keys right? :S
<tibbar> can some one help me asign my keyboard buttons to mouse button's
<pirx_> hello
<pirx_> POLAND server ?
<tibbar> i use the same server for wine...
<tibbar> acemo: is that in your repository?
<acemo> sec, lemme paste my repository
<Tox> hi , where can i find a tool to close window forced, i use it when had ubuntu
<acemo> wrong button :/
<tibbar> Tox: not sure what you want ... try "xkill"
<MilhousePunkRock> Tox: Ctrl-Alt-Esc brings up a little skull which kills the window you click on with it
<tibbar> Yeah thats xkill
<Jucato> :)
<acemo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1156/ heres my repository
<Tox> i found it tool on panel menu in ubuntu and placed in
<StingRay> anybody using tightvnc?
<tibbar> StingRay: about 3 years ago
<StingRay> tibbar, do you change keyboard layouts?
<StingRay> tibbar, I cannot change them over vnc.
<tibbar> StingRay: no just want to use a mouse butten for numpad
<tibbar> StingRay: o um
<dane> :P
<dane> i can't get on dal net
<dane> oh here we go i think
<tibbar> dane: your on the net..
<dane> yea i know that
<dane> i've always been here
<Tox> it looks like as simple icon, when i push on it cross cursor appears and dialog any ideas in kubuntu where i can find it ?
<tibbar> StingRay: can't you use your keyboard?
<StingRay> I cannot undestand why vnc will not start all extensions...
<dane> hehe
<dane> this rocks
<dane> you guys are living
<StingRay> tibbar, I an not on :0
<tibbar> StingRay: so your runing to xservers?
<StingRay> tibbar, I use startkde & and upon this 20 extensions are missing icluding XKEYBOARD
<dane> lol!
<dane> remote :D
<StingRay> the only way to switch is via xmodmap....but it is ugly and I have to do a lot of manual editing
<StingRay> setxkbmap returns an error...
<HexJam> Guys this is more of a KDE question than Kubuntu but... When I use Konquror in Web Browser profile and I hit the Home button I'd expect/want it to take me to my Web Home page but when I'm in File Manger profile I'd expect it to take me to my ~/ dir.  Is there a way to set this behaviour?
<Jucato> HexJam: currently, no
<HexJam> Drat
<tibbar> StingRay: why are you not on :0
<HexJam> Maybe I should send a feature request
<HexJam> :)
<Jucato> you could, not sure it could be implemented anytime soon before KDE 4
<HexJam> I mean it seems logical to me that that's the way it should behave
<StingRay> this is not a shared session, tibbar, it a terminal session on :1, :2 and etc
<tibbar> StingRay: when i ran dapper i had porblems with keyboard layouts but i just set mine to us...
<StingRay> I cannot do without switching, tibbar
<matthew> hey guys
<sampo-> How I can stop ckfs checking filesystem at boot? tune2fs -c 0 -i 0 /dev/md0 does not help
<tibbar> StingRay: i know i'm kinda noob but i don't realy know what your doing what do you switch ? console sessions?
<adil> ikkkkk
<StingRay> tibbar, I am speaking only about the keyboard layouts, us<->bg in my case
<tibbar> StingRay: so y don't you just set us to bg?
<StingRay> when logged to :0 the user is just fine becuase all extensions are lodaded properly, but if I start the session remotely with xstartup script only serveral extensions are loaded, tibbar
<tibbar> StingRay: does it tell you that missing icluding after you set it?
<tibbar> StingRay: ok so your pc/session is working fine
<StingRay> tibbar, kde uses imho setxkbmap to change layouts...it is missing in a terminal session
<StingRay> yup, tibbar
<tibbar> StingRay: and when you login via other pc (in your case via a console) the the layouts doesn't load
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<StingRay> the other way is by editing the xorg.conf but it again uses setxkbmap...I will have to rewrite the xmodmap.bg, because it does not correspond correctly at all
<StingRay> tibbar, I don't log via console, but using the tightvncviewer.
<StingRay> tibbar, I use direct GUI login, no consoles
<tibbar> StingRay: ok so do you know whats resposable for the problem eg. tightvnc or kubuntu and do you use kubuntu on both pcs?
<tyl3r> I guys
<tyl3r> I have a problem with nvidia drivers
<tyl3r> they were working good till 2 days ago
<StingRay> tibbar, I an a newbie and still cannot figure out who is starting the extensions...tightvnc, the starkde command or something else.
<AndyBe> tyl3r: whiche card...
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> 10 minutes
<tyl3r> but without a reason they stopped working - CARD: Nvidia FX5500
<adil> u should install ALSA
<StingRay> tibbar, they are part of the X, but this is all I know :)
<lupine_85> tyl3r: they'll be working again in 10 minutes
<tyl3r> I tried to reisntall them but I get a libnvidia-tls error
<lupine_85> I assume you're another one who didn't read the manual :p
<tyl3r> I didn't read the manual?
<tibbar> StingRay: i know start kde command well i think so
<AndyBe> you can install new drivers., wich ubutu you working on?
<tyl3r> kubuntu 6.10
<AndyBe> so try to get newer driver.
<tyl3r> the version of the drivers is the last one and worked for a month
<tibbar> StingRay: "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm start" or "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart"
<lupine_85> tyl3r: and you installed them using...
<mhb> Hi all, does anyone have experience with an opensource implementation of speech recognition?
<tyl3r> it says libnvidia-tls.so expected in /usr/lib/tls, found in /usr/lib
<lupine_85> mhb: there isn't one really.
<tyl3r> using the .run installer as I always do
<lupine_85> there's a java toolkit though
<lupine_85> ah, the .run
<AndyBe> I never got a problem with my old M440, nice.
<tyl3r> but I also tried .deb packages
<tyl3r> I always get the same error
<mhb> lupine_85: which one?
<lupine_85> well, there was a kernel update a couple of days ago so you need to recompile. Aside from that, your problem looks like general brokenness. uninstall everything and go from the .debs in about 10-20 minutes
<tyl3r> I tried to bypass the libnvidia error with --force-tls=classic and it works, but then Xserver won't start
<lupine_85> mhb: I don't remember the name, sorry
<StingRay> tibbar, I will have to start session with kde start instead of startkde
<tyl3r> alberto milone .deb
<lupine_85> ah. I dunno if he's updating his
<tyl3r> he is
<lupine_85> http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk
<lupine_85> ok
<tyl3r> but the problem is the same
<tyl3r> always libnvidiatls
<lupine_85> did you uninstall the .run with the --uninstall flag?
<tyl3r> yeah that too
<tyl3r> I'm not a noob this is why I tried all that I could in these 2 days
<lupine_85> dunno then. if it were my system I'd get with the sudo rm, but that'd be me randomly hacking stuff to see if it works
<tyl3r> also reinstalled xorg
<lupine_85> hence not recommended
<StingRay> tibbar, I did a restart on the kdm, but this did not affect my current session in any matter.
<tyl3r> if I install the drivers with --force-tls=classic, the installation goes, but...
<lupine_85> ok, here libnvidia-tls.so is a part of nvidia-glx
<tyl3r> the X won't start
<lupine_85> and it installs it to both places
<tyl3r> I know but why it says there is an error?
<StingRay> I cannot use kdm in my xstartup script for tightvnc, becuase I get only a grey screen. kdm should be started by root only.
<lupine_85> I have no idea. I try not to use the .run files if I can help it
<AndyBe> I use Version: 1.0-9631, because it is so old, got no problem - only with composite.
<tyl3r> with the --force-tls option X says fatal IO error 104
<AndyBe> I' dont rembember there whas an screept around...
<tibbar> StingRay: have you tried any other app besides tight vnc?
<tyl3r> I don't figure out how they stopped working without a reason
<StingRay> x11vnc, realvnc, Remote Administrator 2.2 with wine, XrealVNC, tightvnc, FreeNX, tibbar
<AndyBe> special configuration tyl3r ?
<StingRay> tibbar, FreeNX is unmatched, but this session resuming is a nightmare
<tyl3r> what?
<tyl3r> like for aiglx you mean?
<tibbar> StingRay: does all or most of them give you the same problem?
<AndyBe> yes.
<StingRay> all vnc's the same, tibbar
<StingRay> However FreeNX, is starting kdm somehow thus loading everything correctly, tibbar
<tyl3r> yeah I had xorg configured for that before, but after new installations of the driver it subscribed those options and xorg.conf is fresh now
<tibbar> StingRay: but resuming sessions is bad,,, :(
<StingRay> tibbar, I found something very valuable for freeNX thus allowing me to resume almost all sessions, but still I cannot rely on it 99%
<StingRay> tibbar, you BG?
<dhq> is there any channel where i can look for a job please i need help i know this is not the channel to ask but i am desparate
<ScarFreewill> StingRay: are you registered on irc?
<StingRay> nope :( ScarFreewill
<ScarFreewill> um,,,
<ScarFreewill> StingRay: go to #meme
<mario_> how can I talk with the italian kubuntu chat?
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> mario_: /j #kubuntu-it
<ScarFreewill> !afr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about afr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mario_> ciao a tutti....che mi puo dare una manino per mettere su i driver mesa?
<mario_> c' qualcuno?
<Tm_T> mario_: Hm, you should join to italian channel. ;)
<matthew> hi
<matthew> when i scroll in konqueror on digg page, my screen is jaggy >,< but works fine on FF
<matthew> how do i fix the konqueror  to smoother scrolling?
<gdiebel> matthew: known issue with digg
<matthew> ok thanks. i guess i'll be using it with FF for the time
<aspedia> I have one machine from that kontact there shall be a migration to thunderbird on microsoft
<aspedia> someone can tell me how I can do a migration from kamil to MS with thunderbird
<aspedia> ?
<esaym> haha lame questions coming up
<ScarFreewill> is there no gamers that use a mouse button to help them?
<esaym> when i am in a console log in and i type a comand that displays alot of text, how to i scroll the text to be able to read it all?
<esaym> andone know what im talking about?
<Jucato> in Konsole? mouse wheel or scroll bar
<Jucato> or Shift+PgUp/Dn
<esaym> ok let me see
<MilhousePunkRock> esaym: Or you run that command followed by | more
<tibbar> gnomefreak: elo
<Jucato> or | less
<MilhousePunkRock> esaym: Then you will always have to move one page further with the spacebar
<esaym> okm shift +pgup works
<esaym> thank you
<Jucato> less does more, as weird as that sounds
<tibbar> gnomefreak: do you know how to reassign mouse buttons
<Bluedog> I have 2gb ram, is 3gb swap enough?
<Bluedog> Or is 4 better.
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> how much RAM do you have?
* Jucato thinks 1GB is more than enought for 512MB-1GB RAM
<Bluedog> 2 :D
<Jucato> hah!
<Bluedog> ho ho
<Bluedog> lol
<Jucato> you'll barely see your swap used, then. but 1GB is a safe bet
<Jucato> 512MB if you're confident
<Bluedog> thx
<Hawkwind> Bluedog: If you have 2GB of RAM, you won't need more than 512MB for swap
<Hawkwind> I never have more than 512MB on any machine I run, and all machines have 1GB of RAM or more
<Bluedog> is it best to have a home partition, a ubuntu partition, then 1 for swap?
<Hawkwind> Bluedog: You should have atleast / and /home and /swap
<Bluedog> cool
<Hawkwind> Bluedog: At the very least that is
<Bluedog> im dual booting
<Bluedog> so ive a couple more
<Hawkwind> Bluedog: I have 15 partitions, for just one OS.  But I have over 750GB of space
<Bluedog> hah :D
<Hawkwind> I also use a /boot partition, just habit from old days.  It's not necessary by no means, just something I've always stuck with
<lupine_85> Hawkwind: I've started using LVM recently
<lupine_85> it's ++++++++++=
<Jucato> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<matthew> what is the purpose of a swap partition? i've set mine to 2gb but no idea what for -.-
<Jucato> matthew: it's used by your system for extra space when you run out of physical RAM
<Hawkwind> matthew: When the system is doing stuff and is using all of the physical RAM, swap will then be used
<Jucato> lupine_85: is LVM a SATA/RAID only thing?
<lupine_85> if you don't have it and run out of physical RAM, linux kills processes (at random?)
<lupine_85> Jucato: no
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Absolutely not
<paolo_> hi: how can i kill a process with an unknown pid but with a known name? thnks
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I hear nothing but good things about LVM, I've just never used it pesonally
<lupine_85> I'm using it to join a SATA & IDE hard disc into a 370GB volume group
<Hawkwind> paulw_vm: ps aux | grep name
<Jucato> oh ok. I go read :)
<lupine_85> online resizing of partitions... just wowo
<Jucato> paolo_: Ctrl+Esc ?
<Hawkwind> paulw_vm: Replace 'name' with the name of the app, and that will give you a PID#
<Hawkwind> paolo_: That was for you, sorry
<Hawkwind> paolo_: Or you can do something like killall amarok or whatever, but that may not necessarily work
<lupine_85> almost as good as not having to worry about where on the 'disc' the partitions are located
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> then with libpata, no more worrying about where the disk is (hda or hdb, etct)
<paolo_> Hawkwind: do you mean "kill -SIGKILL myapp" instead of "kill -SIGKILL pid" ?
<lupine_85> mm, basically you join multiple discs into a volume group (though you can just use one if you like)
<lupine_85> then you carve that volume group however you like
<Hawkwind> paolo_: You don't necessarily need the -SIGKILL part
<Hawkwind> paolo_: I just use killall myapp or ps aux | grep myapp, get the PID# and then kill it
<paolo_> Hawkwind: thnks
<paolo_> i didn't see "all"
<lupine_85> partitions (logical volumes) are allocated in ~32MB blocks across the volume group, so you don't need to faff around getting a contiguous space for new/resizing partitions
<lupine_85> that + resize2fs (so you can online resize the partitions) is amazing
<PhillPhorrari> hello everybody, anyone there?
<Tm_T> Nope, never.
<Jucato> no one
<Admiral_Chicago> ever
<PhillPhorrari> lol :D how is nobody?
<Admiral_Chicago> good, how is it going PhillPhorrari and Jucato !!!1
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> cold :)
<PhillPhorrari> well, its swell with me
<PhillPhorrari> Jucato: where are you from then?
<dope> would i have to setup a linux router in order to do what this page says http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Jucato> somewhere in asia
<tyl3r> lupine still here?
<tyl3r> I tried with your .deb driver too
<PhillPhorrari> ah, here in europe its exeptionaly warm for this time of the year
* waylandbill is from somewhere on earth
<kjdis> While compiling, "video.h:27:28: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory", could that mean I don't have the kernel headers installed properly?
<ForgeAus> wow automatix is interesting
<matthew> !automatrix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jucato> !automatix
<constrictor> just installed a LAMP stack (edgy) and then got kubuntu-desktop but now i cannot login with kdm but i can log in from the console any ideas anyone
<ForgeAus> oops breaksss some systems?
<ForgeAus> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jucato> ForgeAus: it's notorious for making some of the upgrades from Dapper to Edgy almost impossible
<ForgeAus> I think its evolved since a script..... but proly just a gui wrapper
<ForgeAus> jucato I was impressed how easy to use it was...
<dope> who do i figure out what version my WRT54G router is?
<Admiral_Chicago> but there is the idea of you know what is happening vs. easy of use
<ForgeAus> um dope doesn't it have a status page?
<dope> yea
<ForgeAus> doesn't say version on there?
<dope> but it just says the name, no version number
<dope> there's a firmware version
<dope> that's it though
<ForgeAus> ok I got a WRT as well just the software in it is custom
<ForgeAus> not the original linksys ones
<dope> i want to put openwrt on it but i don't know the version
<ForgeAus> maybe ask on a linksys or router/networking forum?
<tyl3r> guys I have a problem with nvidia drivers
<ForgeAus> and/or channel
<dope> crap
<dope> i thought you guys might know
<tyl3r> it says could not find nvidia.ko
<tyl3r> and I can't use the drivers ;(
<tyl3r> also failed to load module wfb
<dope> shit it's version 5
<Admiral_Chicago> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<dope> :-/
<PhillPhorrari> dope: how did you tell?
<dope> looked on the bottom of it
<dope> says v6
<dope> err
<dope> v5
<PhillPhorrari> what is so bad about v5?
<binks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dope> http://wiki.openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Hardware/Linksys/WRT54G
<dope> that says it
<PhillPhorrari> ok thnx, i have the same router you see
<binks> is there a way to get k menu to rescan as it has some apps in the list that are not installed
<dope> yea like when i installed gvim it didn't show up in the list
<ForgeAus> binks you could probably manually delete them from the menu editor
<vge> binks: second click on in and choose "edit" then when the menu editor opens press "save"
<ForgeAus> but rescan? not sure if there is an intial scan!... ist here?
<vge> *on it
<matthew> anyone know keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows?
<ForgeAus> matthew not sure about keyboard shortcut but you can add a desktop aplept to the taskbar to do something similar
<binks> vge thanks that did it :)
<ForgeAus> grr applet
<vge> binks: np
<matthew> cool. so what keyword do i search for in Adept?
<Amadeo> How do I install Wine in Kubuntu? It's not in Adept..
<vge> binks: i think the menu entrys are located in /usr/share/applications/ if you someday fase a bad menuentry
<ForgeAus> keyword?... no you just rightclick the panel down the bottom and add an item to the panel.. in the list there should be desktop
<dope> hey linux people
<balint> Hello, can someone tell me what is KDM?  i thought kubuntu got KDE?
<dope> can i have my desktop machine be a router?
<ForgeAus> actually I think its called Desktop Access
<vge> balint: KDM is the login screen
<binks> thanks must be somewhere in /home as thats all that was left from prev install and it picked up all old apps i installed
<dope> anybody know?
<waylandbill> balint: it's the display manager
<vge> !KDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> KDE requires KDM like Gnome requires GDM
<ForgeAus> and I think WindowMaker uses WDM
<balint> Oh thanx. cause i've downloaded a splash screen and the login wasnt like on the pictures... if i install KDM manager.. than that should resolve it?
<kjdis> While compiling, "video.h:27:28: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory", could that mean I don't have the kernel headers installed properly?
<mario_> can someone help me to install the ati's drivers?
<AndyBe> mario_:  its in the package fglrx
<waylandbill> Anadeo: wine is in the universe repo
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mario_> but i want ti install the proprietary
<AndyBe> mario_:  you must change the graphic card in the xorg after that.
<AndyBe> mario_:  that's it
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got the strangest error. I can't put anything in my home dir because of permission denial errors. err Ktorrent is giving me this error
<Amadeo> waylandbill: thank you :)
<mario_> in this page "http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-firegl-prer200.html" there's a i've got the installer
<AndyBe> Section "Device"
<AndyBe>     Identifier     "Standardgrafikkarte"
<AndyBe>     Driver         "nvidia"
<AndyBe> EndSection
<waylandbill> mario_: that's the one from ati, just in the repo, so you keep up to date without going back to ati all the time.
<AndyBe> I change this nv into nvidia for me. like yours into fglrx, as I can remember.
<waylandbill> 'aticonfig --initial' is usually the way to make that change.
<mario_> i didn't understand
<PhillPhorrari> well people it was nice talking to you im going to go now
<PhillPhorrari> dope: good luck with the router
<PhillPhorrari> bye
<matthew> how do i add nickname to person im addressing?
<mario_> when i put this comand: sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run i have this output:
<mario_> ./ati-installer.sh: 163: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<mario_> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<matthew> im using konvversation
<AndyBe> mario_:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: start typing and hit tab
<Admiral_Chicago> so i typed mat and hit tab.
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago:  ty :)
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: thats how it works
<waylandbill> mario_: is there a specific need to use the driver from ati's site?
<Bluedog> can linux read/write ntfs stably nowadays?
<AndyBe> waylandbill:  some informations are written on ati.
<mario_> i think this is the best or no?
<waylandbill> AndyBe: ?
<AndyBe> mario_:  try to build the fglrx source frim kubuntu, then your shure you got all package there.
<aonell> hi some one speak spanish ?
<ForgeAus> bluedog I'd be suprised if oit couldn't read stably, as for writing? not sure, but theres a few packages like ntfstools or ntfs3g or something ...
<AndyBe> mario_:  and then the ati installer, I think that works and you got all needed package.
<Bluedog> ta :)
<AndyBe> mario_:  not the fastes way but the best, you know about debian package ?
<AndyBe> mario_:  and how to build ?
<aonell> hi,,,,,,,,,,,,,, some one speak spanish ???????????????????
<mario_> i didn't understant very well what i have to do
<Jucato> !es | aonell
<ubotu> aonell: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<aonell> ok thank you
<Bluedog> just about to install a harddisk version of ubuntu instead of livecd now...
<AndyBe> mario_:  that's the way i made with nvidia to be shure i got all.
<aspedia> someone can help me to migrate from kmail to MS and thunderbird?
<AndyBe> no it's running well
<Bluedog> how big should the ubuntu os partition be on average? i dont have the experience t know..
<Bluedog> will have /home and /swap seperate
<mario_> AndyBe:What do i have to do?open adept and install fglrx?
<aspedia> I need the mails from kmail in MS thunderbird
<ForgeAus> its not MS thunderbird
<AndyBe> mario_:  one minute please...
<mario_> AndyBe:ok
<ForgeAus> if you need kmail mails you probably need ... to begin with... ext2ifs  to read your partition! ... after that I don't even know if there is a way to convert/import/etc whatever format kmail  uses...
<waylandbill> mario_: xorg-driver-fglrx + fglrx-control
<mario_> from adept?
<waylandbill> sure. you can get them in adept (if restricted is enabled)
<mario_> waylandbill:ok and then?
<waylandbill> aticonfig --initial
<AndyBe> mario_:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<mario_>  <AndyBe>:i'm downloading xorg-driver-fglrx + fglrx-control
<waylandbill> mario_: this page tells https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  ... if you do it from ati's site or from source, you need to redo the driver when the kernel is re-released.
<spegelapan> If I install kubuntu and config it correctly, and install a game, lets say wc3 or world of warcraft, through wine, will there be a big performance loss?
<trappist> spegelapan: depends on the game, but if it's well supported, no
<AndyBe> waylandbill: that's a good instruction
<spegelapan> and wow being the biggest mmo there is it should be pretty well supported right_
<mario_> <waylandbill>:so i have to install xorg-driver-fglrx + fglrx-control then read the page and then use the driver from the site?
<waylandbill> mario_: no. the page (scroll down) tells the instructions for doing what you are doing now
<AndyBe> you don't need bothe.
<mario_> ok
<AndyBe> mario_: look at this headline "Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)"
<waylandbill> ati's site is usually newer, but I don't recommend unless you have a reason for that. you don't want to repeat everytime the kernel updates (I dont' think)
<mario_> andyBe:where?
<waylandbill> mario_: that same page. It's the section heading about 2/3rd down the page.
<mario_> ok
<balint> Hello again. Can you tell me how can i use the bootsplash screens on kubuntu?
<kjdis> Ok, lemme try it this way, I think I need to install linux-libc-dev, for the kernel headers, but I have compiled a newer kernel and running it, so if I use apt to install linux-libc-dev will it work fine considerinf I changed my kernel?
<spegelapan> one quick question, I am running from the live CD atm, and downloaded the 6.10 iso but when i saw the CD in windows the title said 6.06 is there anyway to check which version this really is?
<mario_> what is gedit in kubuntu?
<AndyBe> kwrite
<mario_> ok
<waylandbill> I found the other day that the download link from kubuntu.org brought me to 6.06, but I noticed and browsed the mirror for 6.10
<spegelapan> waylandbill: yeah but the file was named 6.10
<mario_> is that abled or disbled?? DISABLED_MODULES=""
<waylandbill> spegelapan: ok cause mine wasn't. :-D
<mario_> <waylandbill> :DISABLED_MODULES=""
<mario_> is thath abled or disabled?
<ForgeAus> is there a difference between kate and kwrite?
<spegelapan> :) so, is there anyway to check to really know what version this is? maybe they missed to change the title of the windows or something
<waylandbill> ForgeAus: they use the same embedded editor. Kate has added stuff like a file browser
<Jucato> spegelapan: lsb_release -a
<binks> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list spegelpan
<AndyBe> mario_:  only do this "Change the driver for the device to 'ati' instead of fglrx to use the standard Xorg supplied driver." and startx  from the console
<binks> and tell me what repos are listed#
<balint> Nobody uses bottsplash screens on kubuntu? :(
<spegelapan> err where can i find the terminal in this
<mario_>  <AndyBe>:so i have to write :DISABLED_MODULES="ati "??
<binks> kmenu system
<AndyBe> strg+ F1, go into main user, sudo -s, your password,
<binks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AndyBe> this disable automatic th ATI modules.
<mario_> it says "Make sure fglrx is not disabled: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<mario_> but i find it DISABLED_MODULES=" "
<AndyBe> hm, normal they are not disabled.
<mario_> ok...i don't do nothing
<AndyBe> ah you men to load the ati into the kernel.
<waylandbill> mario_: correct
<AndyBe> sorry mario_ I missunderstod
<mario_> ok
<spegelapan> binks:  just a lot of errors, running it through the live CD atm
<AndyBe> mario_:  if the driver don't work for you after a reboot (resources of the graphiccard on ati)
<binks> what part u at
<mario_> what do i have to do if they don't work?
<AndyBe> use then "pico" from the console to change what ever you want.
<binks> mario where did u get to
<AndyBe> "pico" is something to write.
<binks> at the bottom of the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common add the line
<spegelapan> oh, thanks Jucato, seems to be 6.10 will install it now
<spegelapan> missed your msg at first
<balint> If anyone uses bootsplash pls. come to the #bootsplash room!
<AndyBe> thanks binks.
<binks> mario b4 you change owt in /etc/X11/xorg.conf       do this   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.mario
<binks> then you can reinstall from a term
<Jucato> balint: ??
<Bluedog> 70gb drive, how should I seperate it into ubuntu, /boot, /home ?
<Bluedog> i mean ubuntu, /swap, /home
<Bluedog> swap will be 512mb..
<AndyBe> got to go away
<balint> jucato: do you use bootsplash screens? cause i dont know how to change them.. :(
<waylandbill> aticonfig backs up the xorg.conf
<Jucato> balint: Ubuntu's bootsplash engine is USplash... (not easy to customize....)
<fabien> j'ai un probele ! le tableau de bord ne s affiche plus !!!!!
<Tm_T> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<memo_> Hi
<balint> Jucato: not easy:( can you help me? and where does it store the files when booting? on the harddisk?
<Jucato> !usplash | balint
<ubotu> balint: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<balint> ubotu: thx i check it out
<balint> hehe i didnt know his a bot :D
<aleksanteri> lol
<aleksanteri> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<aleksanteri> :P
<Bluedog> how much space is needed for ubuntu, how should i distribute it?
<Bluedog> i have 70gb for /home, /, and /swap
<binks> hw much ram you got
<Bluedog> 2gb
<binks> ok swap 4 gb  20 gb for / then the rest as /home
<Bluedog> ok :) thanks
<binks> thats just my opinion
<HymnToLife> 4 GB swap ???
<binks> 2x real ram
<HymnToLife> I know hard drives are ridiculously cheap nowadays but...
<Bluedog> surely that wont be all used though
<Bluedog> so maybe 1gb swap is better
<Bluedog> 2xram is fine if u have a small amount of ram
<Jucato> er... yeah
<HymnToLife> 1 have 512 MB
<binks> tis the beauti of nix its your choice
<HymnToLife> it's never ever used
<Bluedog> / and /home i wasnt so sure how to distrubite it
<Bluedog> if 20gb is good for /, ill give the rest to /home
<HymnToLife> for / 10 GB is already far more than enough
<binks> i have 3x 250 gb hdd,s so i dont care sorry flippant i no but true
<Bluedog> really :S
<cloakable> I use 16GB for /, and I hardly touch it.
<HymnToLife> I have 2,5 GB used on mine
<Bluedog> ok :) cheers guys
<Bluedog> I'm in windows atm, going to do it all in partition magic
<Bluedog> hope thats ok
<HymnToLife> Bluedog, I personnaly wouldn't recommend it
<cloakable> I have 2GB :)
<Bluedog> you'd use a bootcd for it?
<HymnToLife> I know people who had plroblems with PM
<HymnToLife> yep
<HymnToLife> the GParted live CD works like a charm
<HymnToLife> you can do it with Ubuntu's too
<Bluedog> ok, thanks
<Bluedog> ok for dual booting?
<binks> id use live cd
<HymnToLife> but I don't like the idea of fiddling with a partition while it is being used
<binks> nothing in windows is safe
<HymnToLife> you can remove the "in Windows"
<binks> load up like cd and manual edit partitions
<HymnToLife> _nothing_ in the Universe is 100% safe
<binks> lolol
<lupine_85> course it is
<HymnToLife> lupine_85, for example ?
<lupine_85> !teatime
<matthew> Bluedog: youc an use livecd to do your partitioning and dual boot,
<ubotu> teatime: Gnome Panel applet to reminds you when your tea is ready. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2.1 (edgy), package size 396 kB, installed size 624 kB
<lupine_85> do you want other examples?
<Bluedog> matthew - thx :)
<binks> Bluedog please make sure you back up any data you like on the hdd first
<Bluedog> course :D
<binks> hey mario did you get ati working
<mario_> how can i knoe it?
<mario_> the computer restar with any problem
<waylandbill> glxinfo should say that "direct rendering: yes"
<binks> fglrxinfo should say ati card
<mario_> it says
<mario_> ario@Kubuntu-Edgy:~$ fglrxinfo
<mario_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<mario_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mario_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<mario_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<binks> no then
<binks> you on edgy or dapper
<binks> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<mario_> edgy
<binks> sorry officials but i find thismethod better
<binks> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<placo> hi! i'm trying to repartition, using qtparted, but have the problem that the particular partition is mounted. How can I unmount this?
<lupine_85> sudo umount /mountpoint
<waylandbill> placo, umount (unless it's the partition you are running from)
<lupine_85> make sure nothing is using/in the partition
<mario_> binks i have to restart
<lupine_85> if it's /, there's a qtparted live CD
<binks> ok
<Chousuke> I wonder if anyone knows where to unmount disks using the GUI :P
* Chousuke doesn't remember
<lupine_85> why bother?
<lupine_85> slow GUI is sloooooooooooooooow :D
<Chousuke> yeah, but it's funny.
<Chousuke> Linux is always touted to be unfriendly because everything must be done from the CLI
<Chousuke> which is not true.
<lupine_85> but yeah, navigate to system:/
<lupine_85> right-click on anything and hit unmount
<lupine_85> IIRC
<freemason> hey everybody can anybody help me with Ekiga under Ubuntu? I have an account but it still can't send messages or make phone call.
<Chousuke> there's just the problem that when newbies come to ask for help, they're given command line commands :P
<lupine_85> they're easier to explain over IRC
<lupine_85> far, far easier
<Chousuke> yeah, they are
<Chousuke> but somebody might think there's no "easy" way to do it through the GUI :/
<Jucato> (be considerate to the one who needs help, not to yourself giving help)
<lupine_85> lol
<lupine_85> didn't realise it was joke time :)
<lupine_85> most of the wiki has alternate GUI/CLI options
<nihil_sum> Every time I reboot, the time is off by -6 hours until I resync with the time server.  I'm at GMT-6 (CST) timezone.  How can I fix this?
<mario__> it doesn't work
<placo> thx lupine, got it
<waylandbill> mario_: you can examine the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there was an error
<rich654> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<matthew> i think i need help updating my video card driver. it couldnt even run 3d screen saver right. very very poor framerate. and i have a pci-e 128mb card
<matthew> ati-radeon^
<kjdis> How do I utilize my kernel headers after compiling a new kernel?
<kjdis> If a program wants to use them, how do I get it to use the new ones and not the old ones in /usr/include
<balint> Hi. Anyone knows from where i can start the KDE Control Center?
<placo> hi! i try to repartition, using gtparted, but cannot unmount the ntfs format. How come?
<fdoving> balint: kmenu -> run command 'kcontrol' run.
<mario__> is that working?
<balint> fdoving: ok, and how can i make a shortcut?
<Jucato> balint: right-click on the K Menu -> Menu Editor
<balint> thx
<placo> why can i in linux unmount an extended partition, but not the ntfs where i keep xp?
<placo> sorry, it is unmounted, but i cant repartition it
<balint> Jucato: i mean, how can i make a desktop shortcut to the contorl center?
<Jucato> balint: right-click on the Desktop -> Create New -> Link to Application
<balint> Jucato: oh thx
<spirit_> i am exiting
<spirit_> 
<bene> hi
<bene> en or de?
<Tm_T> bene: Qu?
<Jucato> Tm_T: what?
<Jucato> bene: -en
<bene> k
<Jucato> (English channel)
<Tm_T> Jucato: Niin mit?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> Tm_T: nan desu ka?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Ja det r det.
<bene> i have a problem when i try to install the libxine-extracodecs
<bene> apt-get cann't find them
<Jucato> bene: you need to enable multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse | bene
<ubotu> bene: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Jucato: Sorry, I was tempted to also say something as cymraegg but I have forgotten most of it.
* Jucato is not multi-lingual
<Tm_T> Me neither.
<bene> on the adept button are no other options than quit
<Tm_T> Only 3 languages studied in school etc.
<Jucato> bene: Adept Manager? go to View menu -> Manage Repositories
<kashual> hi
<kashual> need info or help pls
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bene> hm okay thanks
<bene> i'm a little bit blind ... and sorry for my english :)
<Tm_T> kashual: just to make sure you understand: I, or no one can help you if you don't tell what exactly is your problem.
<Tm_T> Telepathy isn't our strongest skill.
* Jucato always though Tm_T was very telepathic
<kashual> lol
<kashual> ive got installed ircd
<balint> How can i set thnigs to autostart? i want to set the Yakuake to autostart when linux starts...
<Tm_T> Jucato: It's only your ir connection.
<kashual> but missing nickserv and chanserv
<Jucato> balint: leave it running when you logout. if you have KDE set to restore from previous sessions, it will be started when you login
<balint> Jucato this works when i turn off my Pc too?
<kashual> what must i do 4 activate this services
<Jucato> balint: yes. (logout = logout *and* shutdown) :)
<balint> ok
<balint> well thats not working :) it stores lots of things but not yakuake :(
<balint> so if opera is opened, taht is stored..
<balint> but yakuake its not
<Jucato> balint: you're sure? opera starts up automatically when you log in?
<balint> Jucato: only if i dont turm it off before i shut down
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Jucato> balint: same is true with yakuake. don't close it before you shutdown/logout
<Jucato> (don't forget to press F12 to activate yakuake, too)
<balint> Jucato: ok ill try it
<tn-> 'lo
<tn-> I've got a problem with sound output with a recent intel hda on an hp machine
<acemo> my wine repository's give an error when i run "sudo apt-get update"
<ciga> hi
<ciga> how do I have libnspr4-dev firefox packages installed at the same time on edgy?
<balint> Someone uses Kopete here?? i have a problem with the skins...
<Jucato> balint: #kopete would be a good place to ask, in case no one knows here
<balint> Jucato: ok
<CSonicGo> the wine repository is down again
<Ridayah> Hey all. I've got a problem -- most USB devices work just fine, plug'n'play.  However, my camera (HP Photosmart M425) will not be used. It's detected, but in both digikam and konqueror, it gives a message about being unable to access.  However, if I run digikam as root, it reads just fine.
<Ridayah> This appears to be a permissions error but I have no idea what or where.  Anyone have ideas?
<Ridayah> it worked fine in dapper, but stopped on upgrade to edgy.
<aztunn> hi
<aztunn> beryl works with the last update package of nvidia driver for edgy or I still need to use the beta version?
<BluesKaj> Ridayah, is your camers seen as a drive in sys/settings/advanced/disk&filesystems  ?
* Rob-West is back
<bene> i have installed the libxine-extracodecs package but amarok dont play mp3s ... anything else i have to do?
<TheGateKeeper> bene, only thing I can suggest is to make sure amarok is using the xine engine
<lupine_85> you'd want to make sure kdemultimedia is also installed
<lupine_85> dunno why, but not having that broke mp3 support here
<bene> TheGateKeeper: and how can i do that?
<TheGateKeeper> bene, well start amarok up, then go to configure settings --> engines
<bene> TheGateKeeper jep xine Engine is chosen
<TheGateKeeper> well that is all I had to do on dapper
<bene> hm strange the normal sounds are working and it also plays a sound when i click ok
<Tox> is it possible to make mp3 preview on mouse hover in konqueror?
<dwidmann> konqueror -> configure konqueror ->previews and meta data, see what there is in there for previewing
<bene> hm okay if i copy the music file to my home directory i can play it
<Tox> theres no any options for audio preview, for media only.i marked it but it doesn't works
<Bluedog> hey guys
<dwidmann> hmm, tox, I think I *may* have done it before, I'll take a look around, though I think that might have been the sensible place to put that option ...
<Bluedog> can anyone recommend a nice gui irc client for kubuntu?
<Bluedog> using bitchx atm :)
<bene> why can i copy a file from a device but cant play it directly?
<TheGateKeeper> Bluedog, well it comes with one already installed konversation, there is also xchat that you could install
<Bluedog> oh really, thanks :)
<dwidmann> Bluedog, konversation does the job
<TheGateKeeper> bene, add it to your playlist, then play it, that should work
<Bluedog> Also noticed synaptic isnt in the `startbar` (dont know the linux term for it).. how do you add stuff here?
<dwidmann> Tox: I found it! I found it!
<Tox> yes ?
<Bluedog> in fact, hardly anything is, so I don't know what apps I have :D
<dwidmann> Konqueror -> view -> preview -> click sound files
<bene> TheGateKeeper okay thanks
<Bluedog> forgot to mention, I'm in gnome atm
<Tox> trying :)
<Bluedog> so I assume konversation isnt on here righ tnow
<Tox> and it still dznt work maybe i have to kill konq ?
<dwidmann> Bluedog, try and run it, if it's in the same partition it should run just fine
<dwidmann> Tox: well, I tested it and it worked for me, though, I have everything in ogg vorbis format
<Bluedog> no KDE as this is a new install :P
<Bluedog> been chatting here for a couple of days so I thought I'd come back here to chat instead of ubuntu chan, my fault rlly :P
<TheGateKeeper> Bluedog, in this channel most of us will assume you are using kubuntu which uses the kde desktop, so what distro & dsektop are you actually using
<Tox> :) sure ... i forgot i launch my speakers off lol
<Bluedog> Vanilla ubuntu right now, sorry..
* Bluedog hides
<dwidmann> vanilla, I thought it looked more like chocolate
<Bluedog> sure dont taste likeit
<TheGateKeeper> Bluedog, well does it use xchat?
<Tox> tnx dwidman you're great helper :)
<DaSkreech> can I TELL amarok what CD I'm listening to?
<Tox> it  hell works!
<TheGateKeeper> Bluedog, look up internet
<TheGateKeeper> look under* internet
<Bluedog> found it, thanks :)
<Bluedog> gnome xchat is the one, its not on here yet
<bene> amarok rox :D
<bene> i'm using kubuntu the first days now and it is realy cool
<sebbar> hi guys, how do I set the away status on irc?
<dwidmann> if you're using konversation, file -> set away globally, should work
<sebbar> excellent, tnx
<NeonLightning> so to get ark to access rar files do i need the files from rarlabs or can i use unrar-free from univers
<dwidmann> unrar or unrar-free should work, though I don't think unrar-free can extract all rar files
<NeonLightning> well i've just found that when i use unrarfree from universe ark says unrar isn't in my path
<dwidmann> NeonLightning, there's a fix for that
<dwidmann> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar-free unrar
<NeonLightning> ahh use symlinks
<NeonLightning> ghaa i really gotta switch my dvd back to my primary drive since running this livecd from my 2x cdrom is wayy too slow
<NeonLightning> i had to switch to try and play a dvd on here but i never did get that working
<Tox> how can create private room in xchat ?
<NeonLightning> just join a unused channel
<NeonLightning> same as in mirc
<Tox> i mean to send private msg
<dwidmann> 2x cdrom drive? Man oh man, that must be downright ancient
<Tox> i can't see and recieve it
<dwidmann> /msg nickname
<BTR> How come flash animations doesnt work in konqurer?
<marco_> Finally I have my router :)
<NeonLightning> dwidmann: i did that and its still saying unrar isn't in my path
<DaSkreech> bene: Yes it does
<dwidmann> hmm, that worked the last time I tried it NeonLightning
<DaSkreech> can I TELL amarok what CD I'm listening to?
<dwidmann> Neon, it seems that the linking failed, lets see what I did wrong
<dwidmann> oh yay, I thought so
<dwidmann> NeonLightning: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar-free /usr/bin/unrar
<dwidmann> and you can remove the link from your home directory >.>
<NeonLightning> lol yea
<NeonLightning> now i'm getting what you ment by it not opening all packages
<marco_> maybe you need to activate multiverse in repositorys
<dtg> anybody got an idea why it won't assign an ip with DHCP automatically, on a wired, on startup? I have to manually go to Network Settings and disable/activate eth0, and then it gets an ip. it worked before.
<dwidmann> NeonLightning, It won't extract them from Rar 3.0 archives
<marco_> backports?
<DaSkreech> Better yet can I do the same in Konqueror?
<NeonLightning> dwidmann: yea i'm trying to extract a recently created rar so probly 3.0
<dtg> anybody?
<Sanne> dtg: Do you still have the checkmark on "Activate when computer starts" in the dialog "Configure interface" when you right click on your card entry?
<balint> Hi. How can i enable a specific TCP port in kubuntu?
<dtg> Sanne, yes I do
<balint> the specific port is 6891
<Sanne> dtg: hmmm, no idea then. Usually this behaviour (disable, then enable) happens when the card get's configured, but the network isn't on at boot time (when I forget to turn on my router). But I assume that's not your problem.
<dtg> Sanne, the card starts and seems to be connected to the router, just isn't assigning an IP automatically
<Sanne> dtg: which you also specified in the configure dialog, yes?
<dtg> yep
<Sanne> thought so
<Sanne> dtg: would it help you if I post my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<dtg> go ahead
<Sanne> dtg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1200/
<binks> i have 3 locked files in my home folder that i dont what are and wont delete with the error file doesnt exist
<zanza> #kubuntu-it
<matthias> hi i want to set the refresh rates of my tft in xorg conf but i dont remember wich file contains this info
<tsdgeos>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sanne> dtg: you can try to check the syslog for dhclient to see what went on: 'cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i dhclient'. Here's my output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1204/
<matthias> hmm but theres no entry for this...i will ask google
<Sanne> matthias: you can see with the command: xvidtune
<zanza> there isn't an italian IRC channel for help new users of kubuntu?
<Sanne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Sanne> zanza: you joint it with: /j #kubuntu-it
<zanza> ok
<zanza> tanx
<Sanne> zanza: you're welcome :)
<Barghest> how can I tell APT-GET to use my ppp0 interface instead of lo?
* Rob-West is now happy
<spegelapan> is there any equivallent for ubuntus synaptic?
<gsrd> how do I find where my jre is?
<gsrd> trying to run tomcat, having troubles
<dtg> hey Sanne, you still here?
<Sanne> dtg: yup
<zanza> somebody can help me whit mi wireless desktop adapter?
<vge> how do i list all listening sockets?
<Sanne> vge: dunno exactly, but try netstat, or 'man netstat' for instructions.
<paulinster> Hi All,  I am having an issue with SSH. I can't get the proper return value when sending remote command
<paulinster> This look to be specific to kubuntu as under ubuntu I do not seem to have the same issue..
<Tm_T> paulinster: Kubuntu is Ubuntu.
<paulinster> tm_t: I know .... sorry I meant kde specific issue ...
<Tm_T> paulinster: So, how you use ssh to make KDE addect to it?
<spegelapan> How do I create an shortcut? want some wine things to trigger and so on
<paulinster> tm_t: here's the command line I run ...  ssh servername 'exit 11'; echo $?
<matthias> i want to use dri but i always get this msg: (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded
<matthias> do i have to load the module "dri" in /etc/modules?
<matthias> or what must i do?
<paulinster> tm_t: I am expecting to get the return value of the exit code but obviously it's the return value of ssh instead..
<dtg> Sanne, you there?
<dtg> I can show you my log, if you can help
<Sanne> dtg: for a few minutes
<Sanne> dtg: sure
<Tm_T> paulinster: Well, there's logical error, you don't send that echo to server?
<dtg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1212/
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know of a solid server distro with decent web admin tools?
<Tm_T> paulinster: Atleast I understand that so that you should include that echo call inside '-signs.
<paulinster> tm_t: I know and don't want to be send to the server... I just want to get the return value from ssh ... ssh should be returning the last command return value ... however for strange reason I coulnd't get the proper return value from ssh under kubuntu, but I do get it under ubuntu ...
<Tm_T> D'oh, that shouldn't matter.
<Tm_T> Oh well, no idea.
<Sanne> dtg: this looks suspicious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia (line 12)
<paulinster> ssh servername 'exit 11'
<paulinster> echo $?
<Sanne> dtg: sorry!!!
<Sanne> dtg: I meant: dhclient: send_packet: Network is unreachable
<BTR> Hi, i just installed wine, how do i use it?
<dtg> you need to right-click the program to run, and click open-with wine or something along there
<spegelapan> Can i browse my windows partition and copy some files before i delete it? :/
<BTR> Ty:)
<dtg> copy files to Linux?
<Sanne> dtg: sorry, gotta run now, good luck with your problem. You may wayt to try to search in ubuntuforums, maybe somebody else also had this problem.
<dtg> or to Windows?
<dtg> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<spegelapan> dtg to linux, from windows
<spegelapan> thanks for the link
<paulinster> So no one could help me to figure out why ssh isn't returning the proper return value code
<BTR> dtg: So now i have installed a win32 program, how do i then execute it? i have no idea of where to look for it:(
<Trickser> hi
<Trickser> how can i deactivate pppoe on boot?
<Ippatsu> BTR: open a console and type wine pathtoprogram
<Ippatsu> or right click on the file to execute and choose "open with...", type "wine" and press enter
<BTR> Ippatsu: But i cant remember the path or the name of the executable:( (when its installed)
<dtg> lppatsu, I told him that already :)
<BTR> isnt there any gui for  wine
<dtg> I think there is
<Bluedog> Hey guys, just enabled my side buttons on my mouse.. But how do I make pressing the centre button quickly scroll up / down?
<dtg> for config
<Bluedog> Holding it in XP lets you scroll up and down rapidly
<Trickser> hey guys, anyone know how can one deactivate pppoe on boot?
<Ippatsu> there are winecfg and winetools, but they are not used to start a program
<BTR> Is there any way for me to explore the "c:/" wine created?
<magnus_> newbie question: I have problem sharing folders between XP and Kubuntu any good info source how to do and normal mistakes ...
<gekk1> BTR: i think it's somewhere under ~/.wine/
<Ippatsu> ~/.wine/drive_c
<BTR> thanks alot:)
<spegelapan> dtg may i PM you about that ntfs, dont really understand it
<Vilhelm1> hi
<dtg> spegelapan, ok
<spegelapan> need to register
<zorglu_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Vilhelm1> what's the application I can change the appearance of KDE applications in XFCE? I don't have Kubuntu installed but I use amarok and konqueror though because they rule ok
<balint> Anyone got a clue on Genius webcam Driver for linux? on the site, driver is only for windows, and tha cam with general linux driver is very very dark :(:(
<katabatic> maybe you can adjust brightness somewhere, then?
* Rob-West gets pizza tonight YAY ME
<Vilhelm1> I know it isn't possible to change theme of Qt-based applications with the same application I change the appearance of GTK-based ones.. what's the application meant for the Qt-based ones?
<aseigo> Vilhelm1: for qt only, there is qtconfig ... kde provides the contro center from which you can change themes
* Rob-West thinks AOL = Army Of Losers
* DaSkreech hates kopete
<Rob-West> whats wrong with it
<fxr> hi.. i notice ubuntu is heating up my processor more than windows & causing crashing, does anoyone know if there is any reasons for this?
<DaSkreech> I can't send a message to random contacts
<DaSkreech> That's so stupid
<hassan2a> you are
<matthias> i'm trying to configure xserver to use dri
<matthias> are there any problems with dri and ubuntu edgy
<matthias> ?
<klerfayt> matthias: what graphics card?
<Vilhelm1> aseigo: lots of thanks for the answer :)
<aseigo> Vilhelm1: np
<Vilhelm1> one more question - why do I get text like this when I open Qt-based application in terminal:
<Vilhelm1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 172 Major opcode:  147 Minor opcode:  3 Resource id:  0x0
<Vilhelm1> Failed to open device
<Vilhelm1> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 172 Major opcode:  147 Minor opcode:  3 Resource id:  0x0
<Vilhelm1> Failed to open device
<Vilhelm1> ups I'm sorry for that!
<matthias> klerfayt: Ati X800
<Vilhelm1> what does that BadDevice thing mean and what is meant with that uninitialized input device 172?
<klerfayt> matthias: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<matthias> no mom
<klerfayt> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klerfayt> mom?
<slop|top> i need some help : my installation has been working fine for months...today i got a new desk, so i disconnected everything and reconnected it...and now ubuntu won't boot - it hangs at the loading bar.  if i hit ctrl-alt-del, it takes me to a crazy blue screen that says that X couldn't start because of an internal problem, and i can eventually make my way to prompt (logged in as root) by hitting ctrl-alt-del ... at prompt, if i do sudo apt-get install --rei
<zanza> there is someone that help me?I can't configure my wireless desktop adapter...
<matthias> klerfayt: i have 2 video cards one pci and one agp but dpkg detects only the pci
<matthias> klerfayt: i made the settings manually i'll try to use dri now
<rohan> what program does kubuntu use to configure laptop keys ?
<rohan> the extra keys, that is
<caris_mere> I need a little help with a java installation problem
<binks> i have a problem with 3 files showing in my /home but if i sudo rm -r them i get file doesnt exist
<binks> any ideas plaese
<binks> caris what up with java
<binks> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<caris_mere> binks: I started to install it with adept, but when it asked for license agreement, I wasn't able to confirm, so I interrupted the process, and that's where the problem starts
<binks> ok if you show advanced on adept it asks for confirm use tab to highlight ok
<caris_mere> binks: when I try to install now, it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<binks> so did you run that in a terminal
<caris_mere> first time no, second time yes
<binks> also if your new to nix cheat and use automatix
<caris_mere> I've already had problems with automatix
<binks> did u install for edgy
<caris_mere> dapper
<Bluedog> Hey guys
<binks> i just used it today was fine for me but that was a edgy install
<Bluedog> the auto installer set my swap to 3gb.. didnt ask
<Bluedog> how can I shrink that and increase / ?
<Bluedog> (I have 2gb ram)
<binks> show off lol
<binks> caris_mere you got me someone a bit more nix admin needs to help
<binks> try sudo apt-get remove
<caris_mere> bink: thanks, I will try
<caris_mere> binks: it says I should first try to reinstall
<Bluedog> anyone? :D
<caris_mere> binks: do you know how to give the command for reinstalling?
<binks> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<caris_mere> binks: that's not what I wanted ...  :-) ... I was trying to be lazy
<binks> truth is i dont no so im reading lol
<caris_mere> binks: ah ha
<fxr> how do i install python...
<fxr> whic option do i select in my package manager..
<fxr> i just want a minimal install
<binks> apt-get -f install -- the same as Edit->Fix Broken Packages and Apply in synaptic. Do this if you get complaints about packages with unmet dependences.
<binks> fxr is python not installed
<binks> type python at a promt
<fxr> its says its install
<fxr> Python 2.4.4c1 (#2, Oct 11 2006, 21:51:02)
<fxr> [GCC 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)]  on linux2
<caris_mere> binks: thanks, that worked
<fxr> so its installed already then binks?
<binks> nice caris we learn today
<binks> yes fxr
<fxr> cool cheers..
<binks> what you doin in python
<fxr> m tyring to get a plugin working in amarok..
<fxr> or a sxcript even
<lombra> hi
<lombra> good night
<fxr> if i was install this tkinker thing.. would i have to reset anything to get python to notice it?
<binks> no
<caris_mere> does somebody know a good site that gives steps for installing java plugin in firefox?
<Linux_Galore> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<caris_mere> I've been there.  I have Java, but I need the plugin to be in firefox
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: did you configure the default
<caris_mere> LInux_Galore: what do you mean?
<Linux_Galore> aaah you didnt read the howto then
<Bluedog> Can anyone tell me how to resize my boot partition in linux? Im going to shrink it, and split off /home onto its own.
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: right now Firefox cant access java because the system default version hasnt been set
<elcuco> can anyone find the link for the restricted formats deb?
<Linux_Galore> caris_mere: one the default version of java is setup firefox will see it in your path
<Linux_Galore> once*
<caris_mere> Linux_Galore: thanks
<fribuntu> Hi all
<avalon_>  Is there a way to tell my linksys router to only a specific IP address access to the internet ONLY? Like just port 80?
<binks> well i found 2 new apps today swiftfox and superkaramba best do some pyqt now huh boring night all
<fribuntu> avalon_: Depends on the firmware, I suppose.
<fribuntu> avalon_: And it is not exactly a Kubuntu-question, is it?
<Bluedog> anyone?
<avalon_> It relates to it? I was able to do it until I upgraded to Ubuntu because the other machines connected through my computer.
<Bluedog> Need a bootcd to resize my boot partition, to split off /home
<fribuntu> avalon_: So you used your computer as a router?
<avalon_> Kind of, but I don't want that any more.
<fribuntu> avalon_: So you want a router to be used as a router? Ok. I still don't see the kubuntu connection.
<fribuntu> avalon_: do you have a manual for that linksys router?
<fribuntu> avalon_: You might want to check in that manual if it does also have some sort of firewall function and how to set that up.
<avalon_> Yup.. but it's an explanation as to how to plug it up.
<fribuntu> avalon_: I am sure you can get a more thorough documentation if you point your browser to the linksys pages.
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<barjoh10> hey anyone
<barjoh10> hello
<Linux_Galore> grr
<fribuntu> avalon_: I do not know out of my head if it can be done and how to do it. My guess is you log into the GUI, set up a firewall to block all outgoing traffic except on port 80 and that's that.
<fribuntu> oh brilliant, he left :)
<barjoh10> hey i am not a treat
<barjoh10> yes he left
<barjoh10> adaptr how r u
<adaptr> I'm good, thanks
<barjoh10> hey ur from?
<barjoh10> hi zanza
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> hello
<barjoh10> helloitschin
<Linux_Galore> barjoh10: please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<Yuma> Hi there.
<Yuma> I'm having the weirdest issue I've ever heard of.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: ask away
<Yuma> I've modified a file in my computer (Kubuntu 6.10) and here its ok.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: : what type of file
<Yuma> But the I use scp to copy it to my server (Linux From Scratch 5.10) and there it's like if I've never modified it.
<Yuma> It's just a plain text.
<Yuma> It's meant to be a php file.
<itschin> Is there anyway I can force  a source for downloading using apt-get?
<barjoh10> yuma yuma boooowhooooooo
<Yuma> If I do a cat from the server, I get the old file.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: you can also copy it across with  konqueror   fish://ip_of_machine   just drag and drop it
<itschin> Trying to apt-get install something from gb.archive.ubuntu.com and the speeds are crawling.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: you need to rename it
<Yuma> If I edit it using vim it get wrong the change of line, but the modifications are there.
<Yuma> I deleted the file from the server and uploaded again.
<barjoh10> hey jerry go to#kubuntu-offtopic
<barjoh10> yuma u need to rename it
<Yuma> But, why?
<Linux_Galore> Yuma:    so your using   scp  filename  user@192.168.0.3:"~/"   ?
<barjoh10> but why
<barjoh10> yuma so ur using it
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: yep, scp server_name:/home/user/public_html/blah.php
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: this is on the remote host not the machine your copying too
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: file first not server
<Atlan_> Yuma: the destination is missing
<barjoh10> yeah first
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: of course, I forgot, but I'm pretty sure I'm doing the scp fine.
<barjoh10> yeah fine ur doing it
<Yuma> scp blah.php server:/home/user/public_html/blah.php
<Yuma> the user is the same in both computers, so there's no need to name it before the server.
<barjoh10> in both ooooooooh
<Yuma> I did a `ls` to make sure I copied it fine.
<barjoh10> oooh u copied yuma
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: so your on the remote host that has the file and your copying to another machine (that should have sshd running) you should use the syntax  scp  /path/to/file   user@remote_ip:"/path/to/directory/"    not the " quotes "
<Linux_Galore> note*
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'm _sure_ I did that good.
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: Thanks.
<Yuma> The problem is once its copied.
<barjoh10> yeah thanks
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: it wont gazump a file that already exists, sometimes you have to ssh  into the machine to trigger a signature
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: I always ssh in first to trigger it off
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'm already sshded to the server.
<barjoh10> yeah ssshhh
<Yuma> I'm checking what I'm doing from the ssh connection.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: you dont run scp within a ssh session though
<barjoh10> conection
<_eMaX_> anyone here has successfully printed from Java on ubuntu?
<barjoh10> ssh
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: because ti all becomes "backwards"
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> yeah me eMax
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: So I should end the ssh session before I copy the file?
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> sssh
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: no just open a new tab
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssjh
<barjoh10> tab
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: or terminal session
<barjoh10> tab
<barjoh10> tab
<barjoh10> tab
<barjoh10> tab
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I did that.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: dont ssh in just leave the old one running
<barjoh10> terminal
<binks> barjoh10 you got some attension grow up
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'm having two sessions. One is looking in the server with ssh and the other is doing the scp.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: yep
<BluE|> hey guys, i need a quick bit of help, trying to shrink my swap with gparted, but I cant get rid of the empty space sat in the middle of the drive...
<BluE|> is there ANY way to get it out of there?
<barjoh10> shet up i dont want ur @%$%$^ attention
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: In the ssh I did delete the blah.php file and in the other session I did the scp.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: yep thats fine
<TheDebugger> ssh ftw! :)
* TheDebugger loves ssh
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: In the ssh session I did a `cat` and a `vim` on the blah.php and then it happened what I described.
<barjoh10> swsh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<barjoh10> ssh
<BluE|> anyone? kinda in the middle of the part session and dont wanna break it :D
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: delete the file or "mv"  (move/rename) the file on the remote host, scp wont over write it
<barjoh10> hey bleu whatever what u want
<Yuma> \me thinks someone is "poca faena". (unbusy)
<Yuma> Oops, the slash... Hahaha.
<barjoh10> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah big joke
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I did that already.
<fdoving> barjoh10: please behave.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: then copy the file across with scp, if your getting the wrong file it means your copying the wrong file, scp doesnt magically create old files
<barjoh10> one sincere question without joking fdoving are u a girl serious
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: computers are "dumb" and "literal"  they dont do random things unless there is a mistake in the process
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: That is what I do, believe me, and that's why I said this is the weirdest thing I've ever seen.
<fdoving> barjoh10: no, i'm not a girl.
<barjoh10> oh i jst wanted to know
<barjoh10>  bye everyone
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'll take extra care this time, but I'm sure I'm having this again.
<fdoving> bye barjoh10.
<BluE|> ta ta :P
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: scp is very very old, I use it every day at work with "zero problems"
<katabatic> SOMEBODY please help me figure out why it's not connecting to the router with DHCP automatically on boot, on wired network. I can tell it to connect manually, and it connects, but not automatically at boot! I installed some packages, and it stopped working, can't figure out what.
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'm using it also for a long time, the server is not new, that's why I don't understand why is this happening.
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: and `cat` is the same old than `scp` (if not even more).
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: I susepct your copying the wrong file across some how, if scp is copying an old file then "you are telling it to copy and old file"
<Linux_Galore> an*
<TheGateKeeper> how do I get konversation to automatically connect up on startup?
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: be carefull with vim it creates "two versions" of a file
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: But I don't even know how scp get the wrong file with `scp blah.php ...` and `vim blah.php` does the trick.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: you may be copying the cache over not the one you want
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: open the file in vim  press esc  :wq   just to make sure it written to
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: But one is backup only, and you open the original file always, and if it finds some differences between both then ask you what to do.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: actually vim reads the cache not the file
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: that why I always "cat filename"  just to make sure
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'll check, but kate, vim, and quanta shows me the right file.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: kate also reads the cache not sure about quanta
<Bizzy> hey, i installed apache2, mod_php5 and php5 on kubuntu, can someone help me configure it properly
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: `cat` showed the old file.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: ha
* intelikey doubts this "reads the cache" doctrine...
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I can't believe it.
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: This has never happened to me.
* Linux_Galore pokes intelikey
<bonbonthejon> Bizzy: I usually follow this tutorial, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<flo> anyone know how can i tell tvtime to remember the 16:10 mate that i'vd aplied when it restarts?
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: But I realized I have Quanta opened, that could be a problem.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: open vim and press  esc :wq
<Linux_Galore> opent he file "in vim" sorry
<intelikey> echo bob > test ;echo joe > test~ ;vim test
<intelikey> or kate test
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I did that and `cat` reports the old file.
<shadowhywind> hay all i am backing an isssue with wine, when ever i open something with wine, my Xserver restarts
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: This is more than the cache issue.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: then it is the old file
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: your saving the changed one to a different place
<tommy1987> anybody live in switzerland here?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: ignore that
* intelikey goes totally ignorant
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: sometimes if the txt file becomes "broken" for some weird reason some apps start reading the bloody cache
<BluE|> ahh I need help. Gparted just failed with a segfault after starting partitioning.
<BluE|> What should I do?
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: From the vim editor showing the new version: :w blah2.php. Then exit :q. And goes to a terminal and do `cat blah2.php`and shows the old file.
<BluE|> my swap now shows as unknown
<Yuma> This is really weird...
* intelikey has never seen a "broken text file"
<tommy1987> BluEJ maybe you should restart and try gparted again
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: very rare, does happen
<BluE|> i think it may have broken something tho
<BluE|> :/
<tommy1987> hmm
<BluE|> hmm
<BluE|> formatted the 'unknown' as swap, seems to be ok..
<bonbonthejon> Bizzy: did you see my link above?
<tommy1987> well its highly unlikely any hardware is damaged :-/
<BluE|> fingers crossed :O
<BluE|> yeah its my data im worried for :O
<tommy1987> its damn near impossible
<Linux_Galore> Yuma:   save the file to a new name and make sure were you saved it is correct
<tommy1987> oh right then I would be very concerned!
<BluE|> haha :D
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: the changed file that is
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'll write the commands I do.
<BluE|> luckily it was just messing with an empty swap
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: sop basically scp copied the old file over lol, not the changed one
<tommy1987> oh right then you should be fine, obviously you are on another machine now then?
<BluE|> livecd :)
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: as i said, computers are "dumb"
<psynth> No updates about the issue with 64bit browser and flash, a few moths ago it was a no go !?
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I know computers are "dumb" but this one is smart or I'm the dumb...
<jordo23_> Jucato: I FINALLY got flash 9 working with konq...
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: once you get used to that you will become a good admin
<tommy1987> BluEJokay, so explain exactly what happened then
<psynth> 64 bit and flash, whats the rumor or deal today ?
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: Ok, then I'll send you the file.
<BluE|> i set up gparted to resize my swap, and give the space to another partition
<BluE|> but 1s in it segfaulted...
<BluE|> panicked, but it may be ok now :)
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: all I will see is what "cat"  shows you
<Bizzy> bonbonthejon: thanks for the link :)
<intelikey> BluE| did you sudo swapoff -a  first ?
<bonbonthejon> Bizzy: cool, hope it helps
<BluE|> am I right to think that empty space between an ntfs and an ext3 cant go onto the ext3 if the ext3 is after?
<BluE|> intelikey: im on a livecd, its all unmounted
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: How do you edit a file if you don't trust vim, kate, quanta? You do some echo "long source code" > code.php?
<intelikey> BluE| are you sure ?
<BluE|> yeah
<BluE|> i ran gparted in the real install, and it was all locked
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: I usually just cat > newfile.txt
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: You don't trust `cp`?
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: then delete the old one
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: cat is very literal
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: you can use cp
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: up to you
<Linux_Galore> cat oldfile,txt > newfile.txt
<Linux_Galore> cp oldfile,txt  newfile.txt,  same crap
<frojnd> hello!
<intelikey> BluE| well.    i would rather than resizing a swap partition   delete it and resize the partition you want to grow then make a new swap in the empty    (actually if not a lappy that you want to hybernate, i wouldn't even have a swap partition tho)
<frojnd> I added second user
<fxr> how do set up to monitor my cpu temps.. ?
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I tried the cp way and nothing happened, I'll use the cat way, but I'm not expecting new results.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: your doing something wrong or you not in the path of the correct file
<frojnd> How can I connect on local computer (windows) if I know it's username and password and I added this user to my linux mascine
<intelikey> fxr look into lmsensors
<bonbonthejon> fxr: i use ksensors
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I'll swear you I'm in the right place!
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: Look this last results.
<Linux_Galore> Yuma:  pwd
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: If I do a `cat blah.php` I see the old thing in the terminal.
<intelikey> lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: If I do a `cat blah.php > blah2.php; cat blah2.php` I see the new version.
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: And please, trust me when I tell you I'm in the same directory.
<intelikey> ksensors - lm-sensors frontend for KDE
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: wierd,  scp the new file over now
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I did the two commands one after the other, nothing between.
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: lm-sensors doesn't work on my laptop, but ksensors was still able to display the temp
<Yuma> Linux_Galore: I send you a private message, please download the file and try the `cat` and `kate` yourself.
<intelikey> odd seeing that ksensors - lm-sensors frontend for KDE
<fxr> i tried lmsensor, didnt work.. ll have a nose at ksensors then thanks ppl
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: ksensors was still able to look in /proc or whereever to find the temp
<Linux_Galore> Yuma: yeah
<intelikey> bonbonthejon if the temp is in /proc you don't need an app....   just grep the info at any time
<bonbonthejon> intelikey: yeah, but its nice to see it in the task bar
<intelikey> this old hardware doesn't have sensors  so i can't test...
<ted_> hi everyone :) my computer wants to reach a file called "wpa_supplicant.conf". but it doesnt exist. what to do?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ted_> thx :D
<dave_> hiya ppl - is there any probs with installing the KDE front end over the GNOME one in UBUNTU ? or should i just download the KUBUNTU.iso to save hassle ?
<dave_> bare in mind i'm a noob lol
<intelikey> dave_ shouldn't cause any problems   the  kde  package is a meta package that will install all the kde apps.
<Bluedog> seems fine :) thank god
* jordo23_ finally got chroot, flash, and konqueror 64 working as 32 bit!  Only took seven hours!
<intelikey> note  i said kde not kubuntu     kubuntu apps are not all kde related    and not all kde apps are in the kubuntu defaults
<dave_> cheers intelikey - baring in mind that I am a noob is there any obvious improvmenets over GNOME ?
<frojnd> it says I have installed lm-sensors
<frojnd> how do I use them?
<intelikey> dave_ baring in mind that with software there is no "best" it's all personal openion,  i can't answer that.   try them all keep what you like.
<dave_> cheers :D
<_eMaX_> re
<ted_> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave_> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<_eMaX_> <barjoh10> yeah me eMax
<ted_> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_eMaX_> barjoh10 are you still there?
<intelikey> frojnd   " dpkg -L lm-sensors | grep bin/  "      should list all the executables that the package installed.  and man "command"  should explain what they do.
<frojnd> No manual entry for lm-sensors
<intelikey> so man the individule commands
<intelikey> le/al
<_eMaX_> anyone else here been able to print from java in ubuntu?
<intelikey> i before e except after five beers or when sounded like....
<MrLinux> hello
<MrLinux> I need some help
<MrLinux> is some one on-line ?
<Yuma> MrLinux: Ask, someone will read it, :)
<MrLinux> helooo
<MrLinux> ok
<apol> MrLinux: you shold make the question and if someone knows it, he will answer
<MrLinux> I have istalled now Kubuntu
<NeonLightning> to mount a drive so my main user can acess it would be mount -uid 500 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 right?
<intelikey> Yuma you mess everything up.
<frojnd> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1235/
<MrLinux> and how do I open the port 22 ??
<MrLinux> PLease I need Help
<Yuma> intelikey: I want to know how to fix it... hehe.
<Yuma> MrLinux: You should have it open.
<intelikey> MrLinux install ssh
<MrLinux> what ?
<Yuma> MrLinux: You probably want to install the ssh daemon.
<intelikey> install ssh
<MrLinux> how ?
<intelikey> it's a package
<MrLinux> yes I know that
<intelikey> use the package manager
<MrLinux> Kubuntu is not istaled now
<intelikey> frojnd modprobe the i2c module ?
<MrLinux> I run it from the LIVE CD
<MrLinux> and I wannt to see I'f I can open the 22 port
<MrLinux> can I do that if is not realy istaled ?
<frojnd> intelikey: I have no idea what this is
<intelikey> open it for what ?
<intelikey> MrLinux yes  install ssh
<MrLinux> where to go ?
<MrLinux> Add/Remove programs ?
<Yuma> MrLinux: You have it already open. But there's nothing to listen in that port, so it's "like" it's closed.
<katabatic> SOMEBODY please help me figure out why it's not connecting to the router with DHCP automatically on boot, on wired network. I can tell it to connect manually, and it connects, but not automatically at boot! I installed some packages, and it stopped working, can't figure out what.
<intelikey> frojnd sudo modprobe i2c-<yourchipset>      modprobe -l | grep '/i2c-'   for a list
<MrLinux> Yuma
<MrLinux> so how do I install it ?
<MrLinux> from Add/Remove Programs ?
<intelikey> MrLinux yes add remove programs      adept    synaptic    apt-get     aptitude     take your pick
<NeonLightning> adept
<Yuma> MrLinux: The easy way is to open the K menu and System, and then Adept.
<NeonLightning> oh didn't know aptitude was on the live cd
<Yuma> MrLinux: There you search for ssh.
<Yuma> MrLinux: Have you opened the Adept yet?
<frojnd> intelikey: I do sudo modprobe i2c-<yourchipset>      modprobe -l | grep '/i2c-'   for a list   ->FATAL: Can't have multiple wildcards
<animimotus> hi
<MrLinux> is no Adept man
<frojnd> without "for a list"
<MrLinux> in K menu System Settings
<Yuma> MrLinux: Then open a terminal.
<animimotus> in amaroK, where can I desactive the caps transformation for title ?
<Yuma> MrLinux: And write this without the quotes, "apt-get install ssh".
#kubuntu 2007-01-12
<katabatic> somebody PLEASE help.........
<MrLinux> yes Yuma
<intelikey> heh frojnd modprobe -l i2c
<intelikey> try that one.
<MrLinux> I have some background broceses runing now is a problem ?
<animimotus> I have search in manual and program preferences
<intelikey> heh frojnd modprobe -l i2c-*   even
<Yuma> MrLinux: You should have the Add programs open.
<Yuma> MrLinux: The "Add/Remove Programs" program.
<Yuma> MrLinux: Close it, because it locks the apt-get (the "original" installer).
<frojnd> FATAL: Can't have multiple wildcard
<intelikey> frojnd i normally just turn on bash_completion and do a modprobe i2c[tab_key] 
<MrLinux> Need to get 206kB of archives.
<MrLinux> After unpacking 586kB of additional disk space will be used.
<MrLinux> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<MrLinux> Yes ?
<NeonLightning> what is the command line to mount a drive so my user can get at it
<NeonLightning> and write to it
<Yuma> MrLinux: Yes!
<frojnd> intelikey: huh?
<intelikey> NeonLightning mount.
<Yuma> MrLinux: You want that, don't you?
<MrLinux> yes ofecorse :D
<NeonLightning> well mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 doesn't let my user write to it
<Yuma> MrLinux: Then *Go*!
<MrLinux> * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                             [ ok ] 
<MrLinux> Setting up ssh (4.2p1-7ubuntu3) ...
<MrLinux> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<MrLinux> now what ?
<intelikey> NeonLightning then set the permissions
* Yuma is plenty of energy although his computer is weird.
<NeonLightning> can i do that from konquer
<frojnd> intelikey: i succed:
<Yuma> MrLinux: Then you have the ssh port open.
<katabatic> SOMEBODY please help me figure out why it's not connecting to the router with DHCP automatically on boot, on wired network. I can tell it to connect manually, and it connects, but not automatically at boot! I installed some packages, and it stopped working, can't figure out what.
<MrLinux> is open now ?
<Yuma> MrLinux: Well, it's not open, it's listening for a ssh connection.
<MrLinux> tnx man :P
<Yuma> MrLinux: No problem.
<Yuma> katabatic: Is the router configured to be a Dhcp server?
<intelikey> NeonLightning you first of all didn't specify what the fs was.   meaning that we would have to assume linux ext3   that being the default   (however it's probably ntfs which you should have specified)
<frojnd> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1237/
<NeonLightning> well one drive is a ext3 and ones a fat32
<NeonLightning> but i'm only concerned with getting one right now
<Vluid>  /WHOIS
<intelikey> frojnd yep   so insert the one that you need.    and don't ask me what you need.  i've never seen your computer nor a hardware list for it.
<frojnd> insert in what
<intelikey> NeonLightning if the one you mounted is ext3   then sudo chmod 777 /it's/mount/point
<fabrizio> scusate ,c' qualche italiano??
<Yuma> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Yuma> :)
<fabrizio> grazie, ho linux solo da 30 minuti circa e st cercando di scoprire i vari programmi...!!
<intelikey> NeonLightning if you want the vfat writable  try   sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /it's/mount/point
<NeonLightning> remount?
<intelikey> NeonLightning the reason they are different is M$ file systems have no permissions bit  so a vertual permissions bit is set for the entire fs.
<NeonLightning> yea i knew that but didn't know what remount does
<intelikey> NeonLightning it "remounts" it.
<Yuma> Well, someone knows any case of having a Vim, Kate, Quanta, Konqueror, Firefox to see some file different of the `cat file`?
<intelikey> NeonLightning man mount
<intelikey> frojnd insert into the kernel    that's what modprobe does.   it insert a module into the running kernel
<NeonLightning> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type vfat (rw,umask=000) and its still not letting me write to it i tried setting the umask to 500 and still not luck
<Yuma> Nevermind.
<intelikey> hmm   /dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type vfat (rw,umask=000)        and echo test > /mnt/hda1/testfile ; cat /mnt/hda1/testfile
* Yuma is dumb... so dumb.
<frojnd> intelikey: I added one modue into runnig kernel, hod do I use now sensors
<NeonLightning> that worked
<intelikey> NeonLightning then you have read write access
<intelikey> if your file browser cant write close it and try again
<NeonLightning> so its just konquerer not listening
<intelikey> NeonLightning yeah probably read the perms one time and has it's mind made up that it can't write there.   there is probably a way to refresh that but a close reopen should suffice
<NeonLightning> didn't suffice and i noticed that i was going through media not mnt and when i try going through mnt it isn't even letting me do anything other then copy and create a cd out of the folder
<intelikey> frojnd did you install the kde front end also ?
<intelikey> frojnd ksensors ?
<NeonLightning> damn nautilus is so much better but i can't find my normal ubuntu cd's
<intelikey> NeonLightning is that a live CD you are running ?
<NeonLightning> ya
<NeonLightning> i kinda broke my /boot partition on my fc4 install and don't have anywhere to backup my user folder so i can reinstall
<NeonLightning> because i just wanbna wipe out that drive but i got stuff i gotta backup off there worth about 40gig
<intelikey> NeonLightning ok.   well you could rebuild the boot partition and make it bootable again.... err scratch that.   you don't like the command line....
* zeekstarr Is Now-[Back]  Reason For Away-[]  Gone Since-[]  [modified] 
* zeekstarr Is Now-[Back]  Reason For Away-[]  Gone Since-[]  [modified] 
<NeonLightning> i'm find with command line just don't know how to rebuild it
<intelikey> !away | zeekstarr
<ubotu> zeekstarr: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<NeonLightning> everyone just keeps telling methey don't have a clue how to fix it eather
<fabrizio> c' qualche italiano??
<NeonLightning> the boot partition got formated when i let ym friend use my computer
<kris_> ++++++
<NeonLightning> well not formated deleted
<intelikey> NeonLightning install testdisk  and run it.
<NeonLightning> i don't have that drive in the computer right now
<NeonLightning> i needed room for my other cdrom so i could still write a cd off the live
<intelikey> if the damage is only to the partition table that should recover it.
<intelikey> i see
<juanito> he
<NeonLightning> no they were screwing around in qtparted and removed the partition
<juanito> im spanhis
<intelikey> yes but if they havent over writen it it should be recoverable
<juanito> alguien habla espaol?
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<juanito> ok
<NeonLightning> hrm well i might do that later then(don't got time tonight)
<intelikey> and even if it's not you can still copy a kernel and initrd into /boot on the main install partition and reinstall your boot loader and it should boot.
<NeonLightning> well i think i have the parition backed up but i don't know how to set it as /boot again
<intelikey> just copy it's content to the mountpoint    easiest way
<tempy> hi all, on kubuntu 6.10, what repostory is 'qemu' in? i have main restricted universe mulitverse enabled but install qemu failes
<NeonLightning> well if i can get my g/f to be find about me and my son chilling at my dad's a bit longer i may do this tonight
<intelikey> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<intelikey> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3630 kB, installed size 9860 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390)
<tempy> multiverse* failed*
<intelikey> it's in universe             ^
<tempy> k, weird
<intelikey> she will to be find about it some
<lenscape> how do I get kubuntu to leave my search path alone in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<tempy> is it advisable to have main restricted universe multiverse set in the security.archives?
<intelikey> lenscape find the script that's changing it and nuke that puppy
<sleepy495> what's the konsole command to see if you have rendering on?
<intelikey> or rewrite it that it.
<BluesKaj> for  ATI it's fglrxinfo
<intelikey> sleepy495 glx something ???
<intelikey> i'be never played with it
<intelikey> i've
<BluesKaj> glxinfo
<intelikey> BluesKaj probably  fglrxinfo  that i was thinking about
<Yuma> lenscape: Do you configure the network with dhcp?
<lenscape> Yuma: yes
<intelikey> well i've shut every one up i think i'll go now.
<Yuma> lenscape: There you have the problem.
<lenscape> Yuma: in SuSE it is easy to tell dhcpd to leave the search alone
<Yuma> lenscape: dhclient overwrite the information of /etc/resolv.conf with the dhcp server information.
<Yuma> lenscape: I think it's in /etc/conf.d/dhcp
<Yuma> lenscape: Wait, I'll search.
<lenscape> Yuma: but I can't find the option in kubuntu
<intelikey> lenscape you set the file imutable  :)
<lenscape> intelikey: then I don't get the other info
<Yuma> lenscape: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient
<lenscape> what's annoying is that I've told my dhcp server to announce two search parameters but kubuntu is ignoring the second
<Yuma> lenscape: You should do a `info dhclient.conf` to know what to change.
<Yuma> lenscape: I can't remember right now.
<Yuma> lenscape: Sorry, the file is: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<lenscape> no info on dhclient.conf. Got a man page, though
* intelikey likes man better than info anyway
<der0b> Hey folks, is there a way to have Knetworkmanager take my wpa password from kwallet?
<lenscape> intelikey: quite. Info is a pain
<lenscape> info is almost impossible to navigate in a console. Konqueror makes it usable
<Yuma> lenscape, intelikey: Is there any way to make man use less instead of more?
<intelikey> !wifi | der0b
<ubotu> der0b: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lenscape> Yuma: use Konqueror
<der0b> much thanks
<intelikey> that's the best i can do on that der0b not sure it will help
<Yuma> lenscape: Konqueror? man;/dhclient.conf?
<lenscape> Yuma: #whatever
<der0b> I'm thinking I can, doesn't hurt to read a bit :)
<der0b> *can't
<Yuma> Woooooooo...
<lenscape> Yuma: man:/whatever works too
<lenscape> also, use
<lenscape> ## for info
<intelikey> that's it.
<Yuma> Hey wait.
<intelikey> i knew there was a shorter short cut
<Yuma> lenscape, intelikey: The "info problem" isn't of info, but of Konqueror.
<intelikey> ## and #  and isn't there something like ! also  or is it |
<Yuma> If you open a terminal and do a `info dhclient.conf` you find the information.
<lenscape> that's just info reading man pages
<intelikey> Yuma not the top node of the info tree ?
<intelikey> info is never blank
<lenscape> Yuma: that's not a real info page
<intelikey> not from the command line it isnt
<Yuma> Hmmm, then how are the info pages?
<lenscape> anyway, thanks for the pointer. I'll have a play tomorrow.
<Yuma> Because I thought info do read the man pages.
<intelikey> info nothing@all   and you get a page
<Yuma> Oh, but info dhclient.conf do the trick.
<intelikey> there are info pages too
<Yuma> Not the node tree, but the man page for dhclient.conf.
<intelikey> yeah
<Yuma> If you can't read in Konqueror it's not an info fault, but a konqueror one.
<Yuma> In the small computers that doesn't have X and Kde I like to use info because it uses less instead of more to cat the information.
<lenscape> Yuma: you're missing the point. Info will always give you an answer even if it is rubbish. Konqueror is more specific
<Yuma> And you can go forward and backward in the information page.
<intelikey> to list the info pages installed  ls /usr/share/info
<kubuntero> ok
<Yuma> intelikey: Oh, I see the difference.
<kubuntero> I have to find the capital citied of two countis in north america not including USA
<Yuma> info bzip2 is completely different from man bzip2
<intelikey> what konq does is searches /usr/share/info/   and if there isn't anything there then no info   and for man /usr/share/man/#/  and if no page then no man
<Yuma> lenscape: But using Konqueror to read the man pages is not always possible.
<lenscape> Yuma: that's because a lot of Gnu software has a brief man page and detail info page
<lenscape> Yuma: sure. Use man when Konqueror isn't appropriate
<lenscape> anyway, I'm off. Bye.
<Vilhelm1> plz help me, when I run Konqueror, the window is totally empty of icons -> I opened kdesktop in XFCE environment and made some setup but I don't know exactly when something went wrong
<Yuma> lenscape: Hehe, ok. We'll talk about this later.
<Yuma> lenscape: You're retreating... :)
<Vilhelm1> when I open Konqueror in terminal, I get messages that read konqueror: WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype inode/directory
<intelikey> retire!=retreat
<intelikey> Vilhelm1 sounds like a theeme thang.
<Vilhelm1> intelikey: maybe, so what should I do?
<intelikey> ignore it ?
<intelikey> fix it ?
<intelikey> change the theme ?
<Vilhelm1> hmm...
<intelikey> report it as a bug to the theme maker ?
<kubuntero> I have to find the capital citied of two countis in north america not including USA. What kind of Homework is that?
<intelikey> jump up and down while screeming "i want it to work !"   then hold your breath until you turn blue ?
<intelikey> kubuntero that's nice.   but don't ask us to do your home work for you please.
<intelikey> try google.com
<kubuntero> I;m not I did it already
<MidMark> hi, I've a problem on my notebook, it say: unable to find swap-space signature
<intelikey> answer is geography for 200
<MidMark> and swap isn't enabled
<MidMark> what can I do?
<kubuntero> I said Puerto rico :-)
<Vilhelm1> intelikey: I use XFCE and I have no full control of KDE
<Vilhelm1> maybe something's missing?
<kubuntero> !kgeography
<ubotu> kgeography: Geography learning tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 341 kB, installed size 776 kB
<kubuntero> intelikey: Thats the answer ;)
<Vilhelm1> and do you think I'd better run kcontrol with sudo?
<Yuma> I'm off to sleep.
<Yuma> See you other day.
<intelikey> MidMark iirc there is an init script that will automatically mount swap partitions even when they are not in fstab   something like mountvirtfs    is this error message a big problem ?
<intelikey> Vilhelm1 it probably expects kdesu
<CSonicGo> I sure hope the fiesty release gets wireless networking and video support right this time.
<intelikey> Vilhelm1 i'm not a gui ex-spert (that would be a drip, right)   so maybe someone else can help you with that.
<NeonLightning> intelikey: if i stick the harddrive back in could you guide me through this
<MidMark> intelikey: the problem I haven't swap so when my ram is finished?
<dope> hey have any of you guys see this: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<dope> how do i get that to work?
<intelikey> NeonLightning in about 30 minutes i have to make rounds.
<NeonLightning> will it take longer then that to fix that boot partition you think
<NeonLightning> may take me around 10min to figure out how to get my drives in order again
<NeonLightning> poor ribbon and bay placement in this computer
<intelikey> MidMark so  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of /.swapfile bs=1048576 count=400 && sudo mkswap /.swapfile && swapon /.swapfile
<intelikey> back in a bit.
<MidMark> intelikey: yes I have done mkswap and now it backs thanx, try to reboot and see if it still works
<MidMark> I have seen that suspend can cause the uuid of swap to change :-/
<MidMark> after reboot swap is off again :(
<MidMark> any idea?
<Vilhelm1> intelikey: when i type kdesu kcontrol, I get message "Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<MrLinux> is some one on-line ?
<MrLinux> I have a question
<MrLinux> heloo
<MrLinux> is some on here who can help me ?
<Lynoure> MrLinux: hard to tell, without you asking
<MrLinux> How do I disable the Firewall ?
<Lynoure> There is no firewall by default
<MrLinux> are you sure ?
<MidMark> ok have to change also fstab and fix hibernation
<Lynoure> So unless you installed one, there is none. Pretty sure.
<Lynoure> MrLinux: but if unsure, do  sudo iptables -L
<Lynoure> MrLinux: and put it in pastebin
<jordo23> are there 64 bit java packages for kubuntu?
<MrLinux> Lynoure:
<MrLinux> ubuntu@ubuntu:/sbin$ sudo iptables -L
<MrLinux> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<MrLinux> target     prot opt source               destination
<MrLinux> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<MrLinux> target     prot opt source               destination
<MrLinux> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<MrLinux> target     prot opt source               destination
<MrLinux> ubuntu@ubuntu:/sbin$
<bomber> is this the new pastebin?
<MrLinux> Lynoure:
<MrLinux> the firewall is ON ?
<MidMark> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<MidMark> !sun-java5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> !sun-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<MaxDamage``> hello guys :p
<Lynoure> !pastebin | MrLinux
<ubotu> MrLinux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sleepy495> what's the command to remove a .deb package? is it dpkg -i?
<Lynoure> MrLinux: anyway, no firewall...
<MrLinux> ok
<MrLinux> tnx
<Lynoure> sleepy495: there are many, apt-get remove   is one
<Lynoure> sleepy495: or dpkg --purge
<sleepy495> thanks, one more question, what's apt-get clean do?
<Lynoure> sleepy495: latter removes configuration files too, so be careful with it.
<sleepy495> ok
<Lynoure> sleepy495: it removes the local cache of .deb files, that is, not installations, just the files that were installed from
<MaxDamage``> hey guys, im having trouble with direct rendering
<MaxDamage``> im using 6.10 edgy
<MaxDamage``> a friend gave me some things to add to xorg.conf but i keep messing it up
<MaxDamage``> can anyone help?
<Lynoure> sleepy495: Not the command to do right after you have installed the new version of something risky :)
<Lynoure> sleepy495: other than that it is very safe thing to do to free up some disk space.
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: depends on what you are adding, and how it messes up
<MaxDamage``> let's go private
<MaxDamage``> lemme just register :/
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: I would not recommend it, unless you do not want anyone else to help
<MaxDamage``> oh
<MaxDamage``> well it's a lot of things to add
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: it's almost 03:00 here, I might fall asleep any moment :)
<sleepy495> do I just type apt-get clean and the package itself or just apt-get clean?
<MaxDamage``> same time here ;)
<MaxDamage``> 02:46
<Lynoure> sleepy495: just apt-get clean, usually, though hmm, see man apt-get to see if clean can take parametres?
<Lynoure> sleepy495: no, it even cannot take any parametres.
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: the channel is quiet enough, ask here, use pastebin and you'll be well and dandy :)
<sleepy495> k,thanks
<MaxDamage``> oh, yeah i forgot about pastebin :D
<MaxDamage``> just a second
<MaxDamage``> okay there
<MaxDamage``> http://pastebin.com/857236
<MaxDamage``> that's what he said i should put in my xorg.conf
<MaxDamage``> i put it... and it crapped
<MaxDamage``> lol
<MaxDamage``> had to run a live cd to learn konsole cmd's
<bky> my USB mouse is being a pain, it works some of the time... it seems like every other boot it doesn't work, it's not even listed in /dev/input, and i can't figure out why
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: did you keep a copy of the old one, at least?
<MaxDamage``> yes!
<MaxDamage``> i wouldnt be here if i hadn't
<MaxDamage``> :D
<Lynoure> The pastebin is taking a bit now, it seems
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: did you get a syntax error on the configuration or just something else?
<Minataku> bky: Have you tried un/replugging it in while running?
<Minataku> It could be marginal HW, like it's not properly recieving/processing the wakeup call
<bky> yes, when it works i can unplug it and plug it in as much as I want and it still works. when it doesn't work, unpluging it does nothing
<MaxDamage``> i didnt get anything
<MaxDamage``> just didnt wanna start
<bky> in fact, it doesn't even light up after i unplug it when it's not working
<Minataku> bky: So if it doesn't work at boot, it won't work at all that whole uptime session?
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: you are missing various EndSection  things at least, I think
<bky> and the mouse is fine- it works fine when it works and was running perfectly on windows a month ago and fedora a day ago
<Minataku> Even after "reseating" it a couple times?
<bky> yes
<MaxDamage``> well im kinda new at this stuff
<MaxDamage``> i see some things down there
<MaxDamage``> but i dont know if i should change them
<bky> i can unplug it and plug it in (I tired different ports) and it will not work if it didn't work on boot
<MaxDamage``> altho i can fix a broken config now
<hanso> when I run apt-get there is a message about packages not used anymore and that I can remove them using "apt-get autoremove". is that a smart thing to do or?
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: you can prolly see them when comparing to the original   or you could also look at  man xorg.conf
<bky> and normally it will power on reguardless (i have borken the mouse drivers a few times on fedora), but it will not even power
<thev> KDE is randomly restarting on me.  I don't get an error.  Just X restarting  Can anyone help me trace the problem?
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: there might be other things wrong too, but I'm too sleepy to see them.
<thev> it's highly disconcerting
<Minataku> thev: There's ALWAYS an error
<MrLinux> Lynoure:
<MrLinux> If I don't istall the Kubuntu
<phobiac> Ark won't install .deb files. I get the error, "the utility ar is not in your PATH."
<phobiac> Any ideas?
<thev> I mean it doesn't post an error like when a program crashes
<Minataku> bky: Check dmesg for info?
<Minataku> thev: It'll be in a log file
<MaxDamage``> Lynoure: yeah, i guess so.. got msn/icq/skype so we can talk later when ur okay? :P
<bky> checking..
<MrLinux> now I run it
<MrLinux> on I boot
<MrLinux> My oter system is afected ?
<thev> Minataku - how do I find the log file it would be in?
<MrLinux> My oter operating sistem will be afected ?
<Minataku> I think /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<intelikey> back
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: sorry, I do pro bono support only here, other things I charge for.
<Minataku> Failing that, /var/log/kdm.log (if KDM has such, I use xdm)
<MaxDamage``> im not asking for support
<MaxDamage``> nothing's broken
<MaxDamage``> just a little help
<bky> will dmesg show things from the last boot? (the mouse is working right now)
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: If you want small talk or chitchat, I'm pretty much always on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Minataku> bky: Hm
<Minataku> One moment please
<MaxDamage``> i see
<MaxDamage``> well okay then
<intelikey> bky no it wont
<Minataku> bky: Do you have a /var/log/messages ?
<MaxDamage``> i think i'll ask my question later again
<MaxDamage``> lol
<Minataku> intelikey is right, it won't, I was just looking for the alternative
<MaxDamage``> and now i think i'll get some sleep
<thev> hmmm there is an error initializing GLX
<intelikey> MaxDamage`` ask it now  i might be able to answer it
<bky> yes I will look in there
<MaxDamage``> well i did
<MaxDamage``> i think..
<MaxDamage``> oh wait
<MaxDamage``> it fucked and didnt send it
<intelikey> language .
<MaxDamage``> intel, i got a problem with direct rendering
<Jucato> !language
<MaxDamage``> sorry.. :p
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> thev: Now you're on the track to finding out what's wrong :D
<bky> i don't see any usb/mouse related errors in messages. 1 sec i'll upload it to my server...
<intelikey> who had that boot partition problem ?
<bky> errr actaully I can't. lol
<Minataku> lol
<thev> maybe I'll just try reinstalling NVidia driver
<Minataku> Hm... that's a perplexing problem, though one that seems somewhat familiar
<Minataku> thev: That could fix it
<thev> ok, we'll see.  Thanks for the help Minataku!
<Minataku> bky: The mouse you said works on the same computer?
<Minataku> thev: No problem ^^
<intelikey> MaxDamage`` in the channel please.   but do 3d is kinda out of the console realm
<MaxDamage``> okay okay..
<bky> yes, the mouse works for sure
<MaxDamage``> i got a problem with 3d rendering and a friend told me i gotta add some things to xorg.conf
<MaxDamage``> http://pastebin.com/857236
<intelikey> bky what is your issue ?
<MaxDamage``> there they are
<MaxDamage``> but i keep messing it up
<bky> my usb mouse isn't detected sometimes, it doesn't even show up in dev, but normally a reboot fixes it.
<intelikey> MaxDamage`` no  "endsection"   line on that device
<bky> unpluging doesn't help
<MaxDamage``> aha
<MaxDamage``> okay
<intelikey> MaxDamage`` can't start a new section without closing the first.
<intelikey> or actually i'm not sure you can't inbed them but i wouldn't
<MaxDamage``> why not?
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: Your friend could not help you further? Depending on what you want to do, "ati" driver might work as well as "radeon". Does 9200 do AGPMode 4? If I recall, at least 9000 did not yet.
<intelikey> even if that was the intent.  you are still one    endsection   short of syntax
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: but, yeah, if you are missing EndSections, fixing anything else will not help you.
<MaxDamage``> Lynoure: he went offline .. :/
<jason10> whats goin on
<MaxDamage``> probably an internet connection problem
<MaxDamage``> well what should i do
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: You could pastebin your whole xorg.conf
<MaxDamage``> put these things in the end of the file
<MaxDamage``> okay
<jason10> anybody here use kxdocker?
<intelikey> and also the  load *   lines need in a section too i think    section "modules"    iirc
<jason10> no?
<MaxDamage``> http://pastebin.com/857257
<MaxDamage``> here it is
<intelikey> bky i don't seem to find anything on that.   i would assume it's an init script problem because udev only makes device nodes for the things that it's told to make.
<intelikey> bky possably something finishing a little too quickly or starting at the wrong time.
<bky> hmm, ok, well, I will look at the logs more. I can check if changing runlevels fixes it or not
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: you seem to have multiples of some sections...
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: like "device"
<MaxDamage``> yeah, that's what i noticed
<MaxDamage``> is it bad?
<intelikey> maybe changing /etc/rcS.d/??makedev  to a different number   ?
<intelikey> bky ^
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: I'm not sure whether it just overrides or messes it all up :)
<MaxDamage``> i thought so too...
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: with same bus id, I'd bet on the latter
<MaxDamage``> bet on the latter?
<Lynoure> MaxDamage``: that it messes up :)
<MaxDamage``> aha :p
<Lynoure> But I'm too sleepy to dig into that
<intelikey> got a call gota run.
<MaxDamage``> well under each device section it's a different device
<MaxDamage``> so i dont see what's wrong
<Lynoure> if it is, then ok.
<MaxDamage``> well okay, i gotta run too..
<MaxDamage``> getting really late
<MaxDamage``> and i gotta meet my gf at 11
<MaxDamage``> :p
<MaxDamage``> bye :)
<Lynoure> But they have a same bus id, which is a bit weird...
<Lynoure> oh well.
<MaxDamage``> uh?
<MaxDamage``> probably.. i'll check that too :)
<MaxDamage``> bye :)
<jairo> saludos
<jairo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jairo> necesito ayuda urgente por favor...
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jairo> gracias amigo
<bonbonthejon> hi all
<jairo> nadie responde en el canal kubuntu-es
<Daisuke_Ido> he has a point.
<jairo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<bonbonthejon> jairo: if you can speak english we can help you
<BluesKaj> guess not
<bonbonthejon> nope
<jairo> bonbonthejon: i dont enter with the root
<bonbonthejon> jairo: are you trying to use the root password?
<jairo> during the instalation the program dont give me the option
<bonbonthejon> jairo: you do not need one for many things
<jairo> what?
<bonbonthejon> jairo: kubuntu uses sudo, which uses your user's password
<jairo> how can mount the windows partition?
<bonbonthejon> jairo: you can set it with 'sudo passwd root' if you till need it
<bonbonthejon> still*
<jairo> i try it, but dont work
<bonbonthejon> jairo: sudo will ask for your password, then passwd will ask for a root password
<jairo> y enter the password and confirm ot, but when the program ask me the password for the root, and i enter this password, dont work
<bonbonthejon> jairo: you are setting the root password
<bonbonthejon> jairo: then you can do 'su' to become root, if you need that
<jairo> yes, i setting the root password
<jairo> how i make thos?
<jairo> this?
<Jucato> !sudo | jairo
<ubotu> jairo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jairo> ok
<jairo> y read that
<bonbonthejon> jairo: read that, if you still have problems, ask again
<jairo> one question please
<jairo> how i can mount hte windows partition?
<bonbonthejon> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bonbonthejon> #ntfs
<bonbonthejon> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<CSonicGo> hahahaha what
<bonbonthejon> jairo: ^^^^
<bonbonthejon> CSonicGo: never seen that?
<jairo> ah?
<jairo> what is the command?
<bonbonthejon> !ntfs | jairo
<ubotu> jairo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jairo> ok
<CSonicGo> no heh that's rich
<Lam_> what the heck is happening to my system? my secondary drive was corrupted, and when i managed to reactive the drive with fsck -f -c to reallocate the bad sectors to retreive the data, the data was trasnferring to my main drive when that drive started saying it has bad sectors when i scanned it no less than a week ago and it was perfectly fine
<beg1689> is kubuntu the same as ubuntu just with a different default desktop?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> kde desktop in kubuntu
<beg1689> but nothing else is different?
<beg1689> like the kenel?
<BluesKaj> not that i'm aware of
<beg1689> ok
<beg1689> i took the linux distro test and it said i should use kubuntu
<beg1689> currently im using fedora core 6
<BluesKaj> linux distro test?
<beg1689> should have said "a" not "the"
<beg1689> http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?firsttime=true
<beg1689> asks you some questions and recommends a distro,  seems cool, fedora core is the only one ive tried so far
<beg1689> but it didnt show up in my results (because i said i liked KDE and fedora is gnome-based)
<beg1689> and about 64 bit support... should i just install the x86 version?
<beg1689> i always seemed to have strange problems running 64 bit, and as far as i know i dont really need to
<Rob-West> nixternal
<bonbonthejon> yay the test said I should use kubuntu
<beg1689> lol
<nidkea> Can someone explain to me what's wrong with my ktorrent? My mates running it and getting AWESOME down speed. I'm running it and getting crap. And my ports are even forwarded.
<beg1689> ok i guess my last quesation before i toss fc6 out the door and put ubuntu in is, it is debian based, does that mean it supprots .deb packages and such?
<BluesKaj> yup
<beg1689> cool
<BluesKaj> dpkg -i is the cmd :)
<manchicken> I learned something new that I hadn't known before.
<Daisuke_Ido> beg1689: install kubuntu and never look back
<manchicken> `dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/perl` will tell you what deb package /usr/bin/perl belongs to.
<TheDebugger> Kubuntu!
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: you should use apt-get first
<lupine_85> kubuntu++
<BluesKaj> apt-get on a deb pkg ?
<muesli_> what packages do i need to make kaffeine able to play dvds?
<manchicken> beg1689: What's holding you back?
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: no, you should see if the package is in the repositories, before you install a deb
<lupine_85> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<manchicken> lupine_85: Damn, you beat me.
<muesli> lupine_85: thnx
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: apt-get to install one of the several thousand already in the repository.
<Daisuke_Ido> +packages
<BluesKaj>  Daisuke_Ido, bonbonthejon, he asked me about deb pkg support
<bonbonthejon> BluesKaj: yeah
<beg1689> ok now im just waiting for the .iso to download
<Daisuke_Ido> oooh
<Daisuke_Ido> i see now
<BluesKaj> not the repos debs
<Trigger242> Can someone explain to me what's wrong with my ktorrent? My mates running it and getting AWESOME down speed. I'm running it and getting crap. And my ports are even forwarded.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm answering an answer then :\
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops
<bonbonthejon> Trigger242: torrents depend on your connection speed and the seeders
<beg1689> does the CD version include the liveCD?
<beg1689> or is that just on dvd
<bonbonthejon> beg1689: if you download the standard cd, it is a livecd
<beg1689> can you still install from it?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<bonbonthejon> beg1689: yup
<beg1689> alright
<bonbonthejon> beg1689: I sometimes have trouble with the livecd, I prefer the alternative install cd, it is text based installer
<Daisuke_Ido> quite a nice installer actually, compared to what it did have (debian's installer, more or less)
<bonbonthejon> Daisuke_Ido: are you the same way, prefer the alt. install?
<Daisuke_Ido> and in those two statements it was just shown that the whole thing is a matter of preference :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually like the graphical installer, never had any problem with it
<beg1689> hmm
<bonbonthejon> Daisuke_Ido: well, sometimes there are technical reasons the live cd wont work
<beg1689> what bootloader does kubuntu use, ive only used grub
<Daisuke_Ido> and for an end-user targeted distro, an easy graphical installer is a plus
<Daisuke_Ido> it uses grub
<BluesKaj> grub it is
<bonbonthejon> beg1689: grub usually
<beg1689> good
<Daisuke_Ido> bonbonthejon: this is true
<beg1689> im just hoping i still know what im doing when i switch, having only ever used fedora core 4,5,6
<bonbonthejon> beg1689: have you used kde before?
<beg1689> yea
<bonbonthejon> beg1689: cool, I used fedora up to core 3, when I found ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Trigger242, have you done all the configuring , including router detection ?
<beg1689> this my sound like a stupid question, but the i386 version still supports dual-core, right?
<beg1689> my fedora kernel says i686
<BluesKaj> Trigger242, some torrent sources are slow , no matter what one does
<BluesKaj> beg1689, i ran the 64bit dapper version , but i switched to the x86 due to hardware recognition probs
<BluesKaj> but, maybe your experience will be more positive
<Daisuke_Ido> i do believe the i385 edition supports dual processors
<Daisuke_Ido> at least, they both show up here.
<wallace__> hello
<manchicken> AWESOME!
<manchicken> I have full DVD functionality.
<Minataku> Most generic kernels are SMP enabled
<beg1689> well ill be using wine, too and it doesnt like 64 bit
<wallace__> i have a question concerning the render call.  i'm learning to use backgroundrb.
<Minataku> Since an SMP kernel will run on a UP system just fine
<aib> how can I tell what package provides a particular file/
<manchicken> Even Dreamworks movies and Kill Bill work.
<beg1689> search
<wallace__> oops, wrong channel.
<beg1689> http://rpm.pbone.net/
<BluesKaj> i'm running x86 on an AMD64 pc
<beg1689> you might not want to download them through that, but thats how i find which package i need sometimes
<beg1689> oh wait, thats rpms
<Daisuke_Ido> hey ed
<aib> from the command line.
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: same here, an x2
<beg1689> dont listen to the newbie ;)
<aib> yeah, "search" is a pretty obvious answer that doesn't really tell me anything
<Minataku> Hi, Daisuke_Ido
<juano> someone knows how to fix IP-restrict-NAT for webcam in amsn? i'm having this issue since im behind a router, thanks
<BluesKaj> aib i jus type the name in konq addressbar and you'll get "hits"
<aib> someone who knows how to use the command line, please!
<BluesKaj> whereis "filename" in the CLI
<mike__> hi all i am looking for some help with wmv streams in web pages in fire fox
<madmike> yup I'm goin nutz
<BluesKaj> mike , make sure you have mplayer plugin installed
<mike__> well i thought i did
<mike__> it list installed but i keep getting errors on mov streams and wmv streams
<BluesKaj> mplayer plugin in FF plays the windows media streams
<mike__> let me check
<mike__> :) thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> check FF by typing about:plugins in the addresbar
<BluesKaj> agente2012, do you know  agent007 ? :)
<mike__> it shows that totem is handeling them
<BluesKaj> are you using gnome ?
<mike__> the wmv stream
<mike__> nope kde
<BluesKaj> what (k)ubuntu desktop are you using kde or gnome ?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> dapper or edgy
<mike__> edgy
<BluesKaj> FF2 then right ?
<agente2012> BluesKaj:  I agente007 in secret xD
<agente2012> agent*
<mike__> ff1
<BluesKaj> my suggestion is , dump totem and install (K)mplayer , mike
<mike__> did not see ff2 in the repositories i am using
<BluesKaj> firefox 2.0 is the default in edgy
<bonbonthejon> what ftp client do people use?
<mike__> removed totem and it is working but very choppy
<mike__> oh yes ff2 sorry
<agente2012> is easy ;)
<BluesKaj> there's amplayer plugin for FF2
<dope> I'M SO WASTED RIGHT NOW
<agente2012> K+system+konsole
<agente2012> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<mike__> that is what i am using and is choppy
<mike__> :)
<dope> oh wait wrong channel
<dope> i can't launch some applications with katapult like gvim/vim for example
<dope> or checkgmail
<mike__> ok totem is gone
<mike__> and mplayer is skinda working
<mike__> very choppy on wmv
<BluesKaj> mike , try this , it worked for me : http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/
<bonbonthejon> in konqueror's remote:/, is it possible to delete a connection
<mike__> ok thanks for the help i will work on it more later
<BluesKaj> reboot FF and it should be there
<beg1689> ok i had problems
<pwn4tt4ck> what is the open source version of limewire?
<beg1689> using the i386 kubuntu cd
<beg1689> it started up and gave me a menu, i chose the install or start kubuntu option
<ironfroggy> any idea why amarok suddenly has an empty collection?
<ironfroggy> but all my files are still there
<beg1689> after a bit, it comes up with an error, something about soft bug on CP#0
<beg1689> CPU#0*
<pwn4tt4ck> open source version of limewire is called what, anyone know?
<manchicken> pwn4tt4ck: Why use LimeWire?  There's ktorrent.
<BluesKaj> pwn4tt4ck, frostwire
<pwn4tt4ck> thank you, and I guess I could use the torrent
<pwn4tt4ck> later
<manchicken> pwn4tt4ck: And those programs are "Free Software," not "open source."
<BluesKaj> if you 'need' it
<BluesKaj> amule is better imo
* manchicken loves cover art too much to share use shared music for everything.
<pwn4tt4ck> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BluesKaj> take that back, manchicken :)
<corrupted_> hi
<corrupted_> i have a really noobish question about how to install a .bin file _-_
<beg1689> ok a quick google tells me its because my wireless was turned off on my laptop, time to try again
<corrupted_> anyone help me?
<manchicken> BluesKaj: Anything under the GPL is Free Software as defined by their license agreement.
<manchicken> And FrostWire requires non-free Java.  I would agree with the amule preference though.
<manchicken> But only with tor.
<corrupted_> hello?
<corrupted> hmmm
<corrupted> can anyone here me >.<
<manchicken> With what?
<manchicken> A .bin file doesn't mean anything.
<manchicken> What .bin file is it?
<corrupted> digichat
<corrupted> :/
<manchicken> Is it a text file or a binary file?
<corrupted> i have no clue
<manchicken> What's digichat?
<corrupted> im new to this stuff
<corrupted> it is called install_Digichat.bin
<manchicken> corrupted: do you get carbage when you type `head -n FOO.bin`?
<manchicken> What is the purpose of digichat?
<corrupted> its a host file
<corrupted> a chat
<corrupted> basicly
<BluesKaj> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> What do you plan on doing with it?
<corrupted> hosting
<manchicken> hosting what?
<BluesKaj> !binary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Croupier> hey guys
<corrupted> oh crap this is not ubuntu irc this is kubuntu >.<
<corrupted> wrong irc
<forge> isn't digichat a java applett?
<corrupted> yea
<Croupier> i am trying to run wine to install something but its saying something about the $display not configured correctly
<manchicken> corrupted: Why not use IRC to host a chat instead of this non-free program?
<BluesKaj> just goto #ubuntu
<Croupier> i cannot find anything on the wine page
<manchicken> !freedom
<ubotu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<corrupted> for one i payed for this (non free program) and two i think its better personally
<Croupier> and something about the x xserver running
<manchicken> corrupted: Less freedom is never better.
<corrupted> manchicken your confusing
<junocdx> anyone help me get my webcam working
<junocdx> ?
<manchicken> corrupted: Demanding freedom isn't confusing... giving up your freedom for the sake of shallow functionality on the other hand... that's confusing.
<lupine_85> but having the freedom to choose less freedom is also important :p
* lupine_85 pats kqemu
<manchicken> There's no such thing as choosing less freedom.
<lupine_85> course there is
<junocdx> What about your freedom slowely being taken away from you?
<BluesKaj> Shallow functionalty ...fancy for almost useless , or lessthan useful ?
<lupine_85> I can choose a Free nv driver, or I can choose a non-free nvidia driver
<lupine_85> spot the choice
<lupine_85> (of course, I choose nouveau when it's ready for public use)
<manchicken> lupine_85: Nope.  Because the reason why there aren't any good Free 3d drivers for nvidia is because nvidia has removed all choices which also provide freedom.
<lupine_85> not the case
<manchicken> lupine_85: Sure it is.
<lupine_85> why?
<manchicken> lupine_85: You didn't choose less freedom.
<manchicken> lupine_85: You were forced into it.
<lupine_85> free drivers are being developed right now
<lupine_85> no, I wasn't
<lupine_85> I can use nv if I want to
<manchicken> lupine_85: Yup.  You know why they're collecting so much money for that driver project?
<lupine_85> mm, to buy 8800s
<manchicken> To build a legal warchest.
<lupine_85> nah
<lupine_85> I think you'll find what they're doing is perfectly legal
<manchicken> nVidia will sue with everything they have upon the first release of anything resembling a 3d driver that they didn't get paid royalties for.
<lupine_85> it wouldn't get to the courtroom even if /I/ was representing them
<lupine_85> clean-room implementation isn't something that can be sued for
<manchicken> Unless they have an incredibly ambiguous software patent.
<BluesKaj> MS predatory tactics ...works for billl gates :(
<lupine_85> what?
<Minataku> Bill Gates has no power in Microsoft anymore
<BluesKaj> whaynot nvidia
<Minataku> Know your enemy
<lupine_85> seriously. what law does clean-room software implemention break?
<junocdx> Can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<Minataku> It's not Bill Gates.
<Minataku> It's Steve Ballmer.
<manchicken> lupine_85: Patents.
<lupine_85> software patents don't exist here :p
<BluesKaj> who cares , he still symbolizes the marketing techniques
<manchicken> lupine_85: They're not worried about building a legal warchest where patents aren't a problem.
<manchicken> They're worried about it where they DO have patent laws.
<Kr4t05> Minataku: I never thought that Bill Gates was responsible for many of the things that Microsoft did in later years. Over-zealous subordinates.
<lupine_85> and besides which, clean-room implementation probably bypasses that as well
<manchicken> Nope.
<Minataku> Bill Gates says DRM is stupid and shouldn't be used by corporations/should be bypassed by users
<manchicken> If they have a patent where "allowing 3d acceleration on an nvidia graphics card" is the synopsis of the patent, then ANY implementation doing so would be a violation of that patent.
<katabatic> anybody knowledgeable who can help me with my connection problem?
<Minataku> Gates isn't behind any of Microsoft's evil
<manchicken> Minataku: No he didn't.
<lupine_85> do they?
<Minataku> It's all Steve Ballmer
<manchicken> Minataku: You have no idea what you're talking about.
<lupine_85> is that even patentable?
<Minataku> A similar evil is Steve Jobs
<manchicken> lupine_85: In the US, unfortunately, yes.
<lupine_85> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lupine_85> USA got owned by the corporations
<Minataku> manchicken: Perhaps YOU need to do some research as well before you tell someone they're completely wrong
<junocdx> Can anyone help me get my webcam working?
<manchicken> lupine_85: It's just the flawwed notion that you should get to control anybody who shares the same idea as you.
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: Which is why this man is moving to Tokyo at the first sign of trouble on the horizon...
<lupine_85> and here was me thinking patents were for specific things and inventions, rather than general methods
<manchicken> Minataku: I have.  I also saw Gates on CNet telling them that Zune's chief features include those that allow media companies to control their "intellectual property."
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: Not to the damn greedy scum known to most of the world as Americans...
<manchicken> lupine_85: They're supposed to be.  That's why FSF is fighting them so hard.
<lupine_85> well, we're ok then
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: this isn't the place for attacking people based on where they live.
<junocdx> You can't stereotype all Americans from what you hear about the corporate jackasses in the country.
<manchicken> I'm running a DVD player right now that is illegal in the US, even though the only DVDs I watch are ones I bought retail.  I had to install it from a repo abroad.
<Minataku> Thank you, junocdx and Daisuke_Ido
<lupine_85> meh. isn't everything that bush doesn't specifically allow illegal these days?
<lupine_85> I've not been keeping track
<Minataku> I for one am an American who also fights strongly against corporate nazism
<manchicken> lupine_85: Naw.  It's not that bad ^_^
<manchicken> Minataku: Then quit spreading misinformation on one of the enemies of freedom.
<manchicken> ^_^
<junocdx> There seems to be nothing us americans can do about our country for another two years. =\
<Minataku> Bah, Gates has no power anymore anyway
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: I live in the US, I have the right to attack my own country. :)
<Minataku> He's a marketer now, that's it
<manchicken> Either way, DVDs working is good.
<Kr4t05> Gotta love the first amendment. :)
<manchicken> Hmm... I wonder if ripping DVDs would work...
<Kr4t05> When I say "attack" I don't mean it that way...
<Kr4t05> ...
<Minataku> The man doesn't even want to make money anymore, for fqck's sake he gives it away like it was garbage
<Minataku> lol
<lupine_85> psssssssst! wanna buy a nuke?
<lupine_85> oops, I just broke the patriot act
<lupine_85> like I care :p
* Kr4t05 goes to answer the door and is tackled by 35 armed troops.
<Daisuke_Ido> Kr4t05: oh, you have the right, but this isn't the place
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Ido: Point taken. :)
<junocdx> I have to agree... this is the place to help people like me fix their webcam.  =D
<Daisuke_Ido> i attack the current administration on a regular basis :D
<manchicken> junocdx: I've never been able to get a webcam to work.
<junocdx> :(
<Minataku> Well, my apologies if I've upset or offended anyone and also for going off topic
<manchicken> Anybody know of a tor client for KDE?
<Kr4t05> manchicken: Ktorrent?
<manchicken> Naw, tor is different from torrent.
<Kr4t05> manchicken: Oh, wait...
<Kr4t05> manchicken: I thought you were abbreviating...
<manchicken> ah ^_^
<Kr4t05> manchicken: TorPark? It's Firefox with Tor installed...
<Kr4t05> Or somethign...
<Kr4t05> It might have a Linux version.
<manchicken> You mean a version that'll work in a GNU OS?
<manchicken> ^_^
<Kr4t05> manchicken: Yeah...
<Daisuke_Ido> "It's GNU/Linux!" - R. Stallman
<Daisuke_Ido> >_>
<Daisuke_Ido> carry on
<lupine_85> I thought he prefered GNU+Linux now?
<Kr4t05> I've been using Kubuntu and FOSS for over a year, not and I still refer to it as "Linux."
<BluesKaj> hmmm, xmms player in streamtuner is non responsive , won't close ..what's the fill cmd ?
<Kr4t05> now*
<BluesKaj> kill
<lupine_85> I like "GNU/GNU+Linux (but a lot of it isn't)"
<Kr4t05> BluesKaj: killall -9 xmms?
<lupine_85> e.g. we don't call it GNU+Xorg+BSD+Linux because that'd be silly
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: We can't help that... The world is dominated by money...
<BluesKaj> Kr4t05, yup that worked , thx
<lupine_85> ?
<Kr4t05> You can hold good intentions in one hand, and a $20 in the other, you see what people go for first.
* Minataku sits idlly, watching his IBM PS/2 note N51 slc ask him to insert a diskette
<manchicken> No, it's GNU using a Linux kernel.
<manchicken> GNU also works with a Darwin kernel.
<lupine_85> manchicken: it's also Xorg using a Linux kernel. and many other things using a linux kernel
<manchicken> xorg will work with more than just a linux kernel.
<lupine_85> so what % of GNU programs must be installed for it to be a GNU/ system?
<Croupier> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<manchicken> lupine_85: ls, ar, tar, cp, mv, rm, top, ps....
<Kr4t05> Whatever it is, it works without question and is completely free, which is more than can be said for Windows.
<Croupier> thats what i get when i try to intall steam with wine
<Croupier> any ideas guys
<lupine_85> manchicken: I know what the GNU commands are :)
<manchicken> Kr4t05: Cost isn't a problem.  It's freedom.
<lupine_85> the question still stands
<Croupier> been trying winehq but it doesnt really say much
<manchicken> lupine_85: The C library that linux builds with is GNU, too.
<lupine_85> how does one /define/ a GNU system?
<Minataku> Stallman just wants his outfit to get it's bit of well-deserved credit, I can't say I blame him
<lupine_85> so if it uses glibc it's a gnu system?
<Kr4t05> manchicken: Call me narrow-minded, but I don't see it as a major problem, right now.
<manchicken> lupine_85: A GNU operating system is a GNU operating system.
<lupine_85> ...you're sidestepping :p
<lupine_85> you don't have a definition
<manchicken> Kr4t05: I suppose nobody can FORCE you to value your freedom ^_^
<Kr4t05> Too many people seem to have a vendeta against big business. Freedom is there, you have the freedom, but, much as what has been proven time and again, when humans are given freedom, they merely ask for more.
<manchicken> lupine_85: If most of the system can keep running and running well with everything but GNU and and the compatible kernel of your choice on it, then it's a GNU operating system.
<lupine_85> ok
<lupine_85> remove X
<lupine_85> is it running - and running well - by your definition?
<manchicken> Kr4t05: I have no problem with corporations.  I only have a problem with the notion that it's okay to restrict freedom for the sake of profit.
<manchicken> lupine_85: Yes.
<Minataku> Too many big businesses have a vendetta against their customers
<manchicken> lupine_85: I use GNU without X on a rather regular basis.
<Kr4t05> Minataku: That's reality.
<lupine_85> cool. but by my definition, it isn't, because I do a fair bit of graphics manipulation
<Minataku> Whom most of them are assumed to be liars and theives out to do nothing more than steal everything they "deserve" to be paid for
<lupine_85> so it's not a very good definition, because it's subjective
<manchicken> lupine_85: Graphics manipulation is the function of a graphics program, not an operating system.
<lupine_85> the function of an operating system is to enable programs
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> And X is a program.
<lupine_85> so is ar
<Kr4t05> Too many people are living in the fantasy that businesses exist to please customers. Maybe in the 1920's, but now? Those businesses exist simply for the purpose of lining the pockets of their benefactors.
<manchicken> It's a server program, that client programs connect to.
<lupine_85> everything userspace is a program
<Kr4t05> It's human nature. There's only one thing that can change that.
<manchicken> lupine_85: ar is an archive program that builds static libraries, and is necessary for building programs from source into usable libraries and binary executables.
<lupine_85> you still don't have an objective definition
<lupine_85> I know what it is
<manchicken> lupine_85: Evidently not.
<lupine_85> dpkg also uses it
<Minataku> Kr4t05: Exactly, so can you blame the customers (or as the corporations see them, dirty theives) for having a vendetta against the corporations?
<manchicken> lupine_85: X is not necessary for the operation of the computer.
<lupine_85> neither is ar
<lupine_85> not strictly :p
<manchicken> lupine_85: Build tools are necessary for an operating system.
<manchicken> lupine_85: No build tools, no operating system.
<Minataku> I sent a letter to one of my representatives via the EFF
<manchicken> lupine_85: X is optional.  A build system is not.
<Minataku> I got back a letter basically telling me that I was against these things because I was nothing more than a lousy theif who wanted to steal everything
<Kr4t05> Minataku: No. I spread the blame evenly. The customers are guilty of expecting more than reasonable in the eyes of companies that they no full well couldn't care less, and at the same time, I blame those very companies for not caring more about the customers themselves.
<Minataku> Thelma Drake told me, in so many words, to "fuck off"
<manchicken> Minataku: Scan it and post it.  I'll send that off to FSF and they'll lamb-baste the sender.
<manchicken> Minataku: If you can do that, it would be quite valuable.
<Minataku> manchicken: I may have destroyed it in rage
<Minataku> If I can find it I will
<Minataku> Otherwise I'll just send the bitch another one, she got reelected somehow anyway
<manchicken> Minataku: If it ever existed, that'd be a great letter to get posted.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Minataku> manchicken: Note it didn't say any of that, but the gist of the letter just from the tiny bit of it I read was what I got
<manchicken> Gotta figure out how to get tor working...
<Linux_Galore> manchicken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10825
<manchicken> Ooh...
<Minataku> Maybe Jim Webb won't be corrupted by entertainment dollar$ and will actually fight for his constituents
<Kr4t05> The thing I don't like about the free software movement, is the concept of a 'pure system', that is, an entire OS built without a single line of propreitary code. It doesn't exist, or at least not in the sense of being of any use to the 'typical user'. The companies aren't open about there products, simply because Microsoft, Sony, HP and Apple all say "Don't!"
<Minataku> Instead of elegantly insulting them in very disguised words
<tony__> hello., I need to install mysql 5, do i need to install the server version or Clien version ????
<Minataku> Like Thelma Drake
<Kr4t05> And, politicians are arrogant. Plain and simple. Unless you have something of value to offer them, they couldn't give a baboon's backside.
<manchicken> tony__: That depends.  Do you need to run the database server, or do you need a client that you can use to connect to an existing server?
<Minataku> But, sorry again for going off topic and for anything else anyone may not have liked
<manchicken> tony__: If you want to run your own database server, you need both.
<manchicken> Yeah, it might be time to respect the topic now...  heh
<tony__> I need to install few php mysql scripts .that need mysql database
<tony__> so i assume it would be the server one for this reason
<manchicken> tony__: So you need to create a mysql database server then, right?
<tony__> yes.
<manchicken> tony__: Then you'll need both clients and server.
<tony__> why i need the client
<tony__> ?
<manchicken> tony__: Client lets you interact with the server.
<manchicken> tony__: So you can manage your data.
<tony__> i only need the server to run the script
<manchicken> Though I suppose you could use the command-line.
<spitwise> phpmyadmin is great
<tony__> is the client is GUI ?
<spitwise> tony__: ^
<manchicken> tony__: Some are.
<manchicken> Web app clients are security risks.
<tony__> Thanks
<spitwise> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<spitwise> you can use your browser
<tony__> yes, i worked with phpmyadmin before
<tony__> :)
<manchicken> tony__: Don't forget to install the php-mysql feller.
<tony__> thanks.
<Linux_Galore> more on using tor with ubuntu + settings up the firefox plugins -> http://techflock.blogspot.com/2006/11/surf-web-anonymously.html
<tony__> is php5 in repo already ?
<spitwise> think so
<tony__> thanks
<tony__> :)
<manchicken> Who uses firefox?
<manchicken> konq++
<spitwise> i do
<tony__> i do
<tony__> on both window and linux
<junocdx> Opera > Firefox
<tony__> had no major issur with FF on window . :) .. nor linux
<tony__> specially the sites that i visit ..
<manchicken> junocdx: Opera is a terrible browser.
<e1> hello, i tried to use thunderbird awhile ago, and now some emails i had before in my regular email account is only viewable in thunderbird, how do i fix this so i can see my mail in my regular account
<hawk_> hello everyone, well i was thinking is there any other kind of desktops that you can install like for instance like fluxbox and others
<junocdx> manchicken: and why is that?  I've been using it for 6 years and absolutely love it.
<manchicken> 3 reasons
<tony__> can thunderbird be configured to check Hotmail accounts ????
<manchicken> 1) It's spyware, 2) it's non-free, 3) it's not standards compliant.
<junocdx> manchicken:  have you ever used it?
<tony__> i think almost all programs out there are kinda spyware :) ..
<manchicken> junocdx: Yup.  I stopped once I discovered that it was transmitting back to its "owner" every site I visited.
<hawk_> so can i install fluxbox on this os.. and if so how do i do that
<katabatic> SOMEBODY HELP PLEASE! my problem is that, at boot, it won't automatically get an IP address from the router via DHCP. I have to disable/enable the card in network settings, or type some command to enable it, then it connects. I perhaps did something that caused this, but I can't figure it out!! it worked perfectly before.
<manchicken> tony__: Only on non-free operating systems is spyware that common.
<junocdx> manchicken: if you didnt look at child porn that wouldnt be a problem ;)
<manchicken> katabatic: What type of card?
<tony__> thats true manchicken
<e1>  hello, i tried to use thunderbird awhile ago, and now some emails i had before in my regular email account is only viewable in thunderbird, how do i fix this so i can see my mail in my regular account
<manchicken> junocdx: Excuse me?
<lupine_85> CP? dcc2mekplzthx
<junocdx> manchicken: was a joke.
<tony__> on window .. almost all programs that i have , connect to internet to transfer some info . no matter what program i use
<manchicken> junocdx: Do you have a problem son?  Please be respectful.
<lascar> good evening all
<lupine_85> omg that's not CP
<katabatic> manchicken, wired
<manchicken> junocdx: Spyware is never okay.  That joke was highly inappropriate.
<tony__> e1 i think what happens is that thunderbird downloads the email and removes them from server
<manchicken> katabatic: What card specifically?
<lascar> does anyone know of a good note-taking app?  And please don't say knotes...
<tony__> e1  I belive you have the option to leave a copy on server
<e1> tony__ o crap
<katabatic> it shouldn't matter. worked fine before, but I installed/uninstalled packages and maybe changed some settings, then it stopped working
<e1> tony__ what if my thunderbird was than uninstalled
<tony__> almost all email clients do that e1
<katabatic> and I don't know what
<lupine_85> e1: do you have an IMAP mailbox anywhere?
<lupine_85> you can copy your emails to that and they'll stay there
<junocdx> manchicken: sorry? =\
<lupine_85> (it's what I do :) )
<e1> lupine_85 what's an IMAP mailbox, i prolly don't have
<manchicken> junocdx: It's cool. ^_^
<tony__> e1 I am not sure , but all email program put the email in a database , sometimes databases are not removed when you uninstall
<hawk_> nvm
<lupine_85> maildir is hardly a database ;)
<e1> tony__ what if i then totally uninstalled kubuntu and reinstalled kubuntu =)
<tony__> but again , i am not sure if thunderbird dose that
<lupine_85> (mbox could be a type of flat file, I guess, but not maildir)
<tony__> e1 good luck with getting your data in that case
<LameBMX> kay .. i tried to update to a newer version of gaim .. which required gtk upgrade ... and yea .. like everything is broken now ... no icons n stuff any clues anyone .. also gettin gtk failed to open display errors for beryl
<lupine_85> e1: your provider will be able to tell you if you're using IMAP or POP3
<e1> tony__ darn it, so i can't get it back anymore
<manchicken> LameBMX: Why not use kopete?
<e1> lupine_85 o i guess it's pop3
<e1> lupine_85 cuz i remember last time it checked automatically and it was pop3
<lascar> gaim has a better feel
<e1> sigh..that sucks so bad =(
<LameBMX> never played with kopete manchicken
<manchicken> I disagree, but I suppose that's subjective.
<manchicken> LameBMX: You should check it out.  It's quite nice.
<lascar> plus it's scalable
<LameBMX> i was tryint o get the amarok status message thing working
<katabatic> manchicken, any idea
<tony__> e1 even if you leave a copy on your server, you ISP will remove them when your inbox gets full .. so best thing is to backup important emails
<LameBMX> hence the gaim upgrade
<manchicken> lascar: How scalable does an IM client have to be?
<lupine_85> nah, the best thing to do is to run your own mail server
* lupine_85 has a 20GB inbox =)
<lascar> manchicken: if i wanna add nifty functions and change its appearance, then I should be able to.
<e1> tony__ but i was well within the 200 mb, tsk so sad
<manchicken> katabatic: It may be a hardware issue.  It could be a driver issue.  It could be a networking issue.  Driver or hardware may be the most likely if it's a fresh install.
<e1> tony__ how do i make sure i leave copy on server right now this time
<manchicken> lascar: You can do that with kopete.
<junocdx> anyone recommend a good budget chipset for a non-poweruser?
<manchicken> lascar: kopete has a fully functional plugin library.
<tony__> e1 hold on let me check my thunderbird
<LameBMX> manchicken, how the hey do i hide contacts that arent online
<manchicken> lascar: I think you can also use Ruby Qt/KDE to use it.
<lascar> manchicken: how "fully functional" are we talking?
<e1> tony__ k thx
<lascar> i haven't touched it since breezy, methinks
<manchicken> LameBMX: Click the icon with a bunch of people on it in the toolbar.
<katabatic> manchicken, read what I said
<katabatic> it shouldn't matter. worked fine before, but I installed/uninstalled packages and maybe changed some settings, then it stopped working
<manchicken> lascar: The UI uses the library.
<LameBMX> manchicken, how do i hide offline users
<lupine_85> now here's a question. I have a logical volume that I'm using for qemu, and it is being treated as a full physical hard drive by the guest OS, i.e. it has an MBR and a partition table
<manchicken> LameBMX: I just said.
<lascar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LameBMX> ahh found it .. no it was under settings
<tony__> go to Edit >>Account Settings.
<lascar> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<lupine_85> is there any way I can specify to mount said partition, even though I don't have a device file for it?
<e1> tony__ k
<manchicken> katabatic: I'm saying it DOES matter.
<tony__> e1 click on server settings
<manchicken> LameBMX: kopete is really easy to use.
<e1> tony__ k
<manchicken> lascar: The UI actually uses the library directly for everything IIRC.
<manchicken> lascar: The plugin UI is the same library.
<LameBMX> manchicken, i dont really care about its full ease ... and its already on my nerves wanting that dang wallet to run
<tony__> e1 check the checkbox : Leave messages on server . and set the time period for it
<manchicken> LameBMX: All KDE stuff uses wallet.  Wallet is a great thing.
<lascar> ok
<e1> tony__ cool
<manchicken> LameBMX: Keeps your private information private.
<LameBMX> manchicken, no memory is a good thing
<manchicken> LameBMX: Wallet isn't a problem with memory.
<LameBMX> manchicken, how is it private when it is stored?
<tony__> e1 hope that helps
<manchicken> LameBMX: It's encrypted.
<e1> tony__ what if i want it kept on server forever, well not forever, but just leave it on server and don't do anything to it
<LameBMX> and encryption gets broke
<hawk_> all of the packeges that i try to install dont work
<katabatic> manchicken, why would it?
<e1> tony__ do i just check until i delete or remove them from inbox?
<tony__> e1  yes
<manchicken> katabatic: Because there may be a problem with the driver for that particular device.
<e1> tony__ k thx alot =)
<tony__> e1 no problmes :)
<manchicken> LameBMX: "KWallet saves this sensitive data for you in a strongly encrypted file, accessible by all applications, and protected with a master password that you define."
<manchicken> LameBMX: That's from the KWallet documentation.
<spookcomix> I've got a question about the way Kubuntu "auto mounts" CDs, and labels them with the CD name.  I like the auto-mounting, but not the labeling.  I'd rather that all CDs mount to /media/cdrom0.  Possible?
<LameBMX> manchicken, i can read a manpage too .. i would rather use my physical memory to remember passwords
<hawk_> how do i add other desktop to the grafical login?
<manchicken> LameBMX: That wasn't in the manpage.  That was in the KDE documentation for kwallet.
<LameBMX> physical memory as in my brain ... its a bit harder to crack
<manchicken> LameBMX: IIRC, kopete allows you to not use kwallet.
<LameBMX> well im giving it a try ... but its already gotten on my badside
<manchicken> spookcomix: I believe you can fix that in the /etc/fstab.
<manchicken> hawk_: I'm sorry, I'm not entirely sure what you mean.
<LameBMX> but that still dont save the real issue lol
<LameBMX> anyone know any way to rebuild the k menu thingy ... i got lots o broken apps on it lol
<spookcomix> Well, I looked there.  There was (at one point in my experimenting), a line for a /dev/sd0 (I believe) that should mount to /media/cdrom, but when I would try to do that myself, I'd get a message about that device not even existing.
<manchicken> LameBMX: kwallet is just a normal part of KDE.
<freshburn> YIPEE! this first time i got my desktop and/or laptop to connect to anything internet
<manchicken> freshburn: Congratz.
<junocdx> do I run a .bin in konsole?
<lupine_85> chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<manchicken> spookcomix: I'm not sure what device would be /dev/sd0...
<junocdx> thnx
<freshburn> but konq. and mozilla wont load any sites and the adept update manager fails on d/l attemps for updates
<LameBMX> manchicken, and if i want to choose not to use it ...
<spookcomix> Oh, and also, one CD that I entered (trying to get Broodwars to work) no longer gets mounted, no matter what.  One time when it was mounted, I tried editing the icon that showed up on the desktop and tried to modify it to mount to /media/cdrom0.  After that, it won't show up, no matter what.  Other CDs auto-mount and show up fine.
<manchicken> freshburn: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<manchicken> !paste
<freshburn> konversation had to retry connect 3 times before it worked
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<manchicken> spookcomix: It may not be a recognized filesystem.
<LameBMX> Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading icon: Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hawk_> anyone know how to add a desktop to the kde login screen
<manchicken> LameBMX: So install those libraries.
<Dr_willis> hawk_,  theres a series of .desktop files that define those
<manchicken> hawk_: You mean how to add more different choices?
<hawk_> yes
<Dr_willis>   /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<hawk_> like fluxbox
<LameBMX> hawk_, what are you trying to add ... /usr/share/xsessions is where they are located .. and you can use one of the existing .desktop for a template
<freshburn> no pastebin so far only konversation will work
<Dr_willis> make one for whatever desktop ya want
<manchicken> hawk_: `sudo apt-get install fluxbox`
<freshburn> but i have a wierd setup
* xcon found Lame!! 
<hawk_> it says that it is a break in the packege
<Dr_willis> fluxbox installed one on this system. or just copy kde.desktop to whatever.. and edit the file
<xcon> hi lame
<freshburn> my xp machine dialsup then internet connection shared to linksys router then to my kubuntu machines
<manchicken> freshburn: paste your apt sources.list so that I can see them.  I can't help you troubleshoot your problem if I can't see what your sources are.
<manchicken> xcon: lame is nice.  xine is nice, too.  I got DVDs playing on my machine today.
<lascar> xine = very nice
<manchicken> Yesh.
<manchicken> libdvdcss2 is nice, too ^_^
<xcon> yea, xine and lame are great... but i was looking for LameBMX here
<hawk_> thanx
<xcon> i like kaffeine for ins xine goodness
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> heh
<xcon> anyway whats up man? tried to call
<lascar> blech!  I had all sorts of library issues with kaffeine eons ago
<manchicken> hawk_: Works?
<hawk_> stiil working
<LameBMX> whaddup xcon
<manchicken> freshburn: WE CANNOT help you with an adept or apt issue if you do not post your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<xcon> i used ssh tunnel and VNC to see what chan u were in ^_^
<LameBMX> lol
<LameBMX> eh im in a few
<LameBMX> see how like every icon is broken
<xcon> ah, no... didn't want to be called a voyeur
<xcon> ok im lookin
<freshburn> i cant post to pastebin and i cant private message you without registering w/ freenode because i have no html i can post it to the chan but then ppl will be very angry with me lol
<LameBMX> xcon stop movin my curser
<LameBMX> lol
<xcon> ok... but thats kde, so why icons a problem?
<stdin> freshburn: what can't you post it to pastebin?
<Dr_willis> freshburn,  why not register with freenode? - /msg nickserv help
* Dr_willis wonders at the #paste channel
<LameBMX> i dk ... i compiled newest stable gaim .. had to compile gtk and its deps to do it ... and after that the amarok plugin for game worked but beryl and about everything else died (gtk based ..)
<manchicken> freshburn: Why can't you post it to pastebin?
<freshburn> dr willis my html (firefox and konquerer) wont load any sites
<Dr_willis> sounds like you got some other issues to fix.
<manchicken> freshburn: Try using konqueror.
<freshburn> and i thought to register with freenode it was a web site but if its just nickserv i can do it
<phobiac> I can't install .deb files on my home server. It's running ubuntu, and I've tried ark and file-roller (both defaulted to opening it). Ark tells me I'm missing something called ar, but I can't find a package with that name.
<Dr_willis> try http://64.233.167.99
<LameBMX> xcon, see the beryl error now .. used to have gtk errors ... they are off the clipboard thanx to a reboot to try and get aiglx workin
<manchicken> freshburn: That's to cripple bots.
<freshburn> its wierd that this works and i can access my shares from the xp computer running the internet connection
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  thats because you normally use 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb' - its BEST to use the package managers, or sudo apt-get install packagename
<hawk_> Hmmm.... i cant get fluxbox to install at all
<Dr_willis> freshburn,  accessing windows shares have nothing to do with resolving web site addresses. :)
<LameBMX> phobiac, apt-cache search partofname
<manchicken> hawk_: What's the problem?
<LameBMX> phobiac,  helps find package names to install with apt-get install
<phobiac> Dr_willis: This package isn't in a repository, and I haven't tried a command line install yet. I'll try that.
<Dr_willis> freshburn,  however i am wiondering how irc worked for you
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  whats the program?
<phobiac> Webmin
<freshburn> dr willis but it proves  concept of connection with that pc over my network, ive spent the last 2 days just getting xp and kubuntu to use my linksys router in harmony
<manchicken> freshburn: Do you have a firewall that is blocking port 80?
<xcon> no, im not lookin at your screen ATM
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  webmin is loved/hated. :) its proberly best to isntall that with the webmin source.
<manchicken> freshburn: That doesn't sound like that much of a feat.
<stdin> phobiac: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<freshburn> nope i disabled both of them just to get this straightened out
<phobiac> Hmm, it appears I'm missing some dependencies. That's probably the issue.
<hawk_> i am geting this problem :::: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<phobiac> stdin: I run kubuntu, but this server I'm using ubuntu on. I'm too limited in my knowledge to handle full command line, I need the gui for this server.
<manchicken> hawk_: try `apt-get build-dep fluxbox`
<manchicken> Then try installing it again.
<juano> anyone configured Kontact with gmail right?
<juano> cant seem to send messages
<stdin> phobiac: I know there is a way to install a deb packare in GUI on ubuntu, but I don't remember it right now, but you can install it with a simple command: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  sudo dpkg -i  whatever.deb is too hard eh >:)
<doodles> when i use suspend or hibernate i always have to enter my password after restoring the system... is there a way to change that?
<juano> plus mail isnt fetching
<manchicken> juano: Does gmail provide you with an smtp server?
<juano> manchicken: smpt.gmail.com
<phobiac> No, sudo dpkg -i is working. I'm just having some issues with the package that are about to be worked out. I was just wondering why gui install wasn't working, I've done it before. Of course this is a fresh install so maybe I didn't do something right.
<juano> manchicken: port 465
<phobiac> Oh well
<manchicken> doodles: Yes.  Look in the power management screens.
<juano> manchicken: pop.gmail.com port 995
<xcon> Lame,thats not what you meant right?
<juano> manchicken: thats for fetchin
<manchicken> juano: SMTP is for sending.
<xcon> cuz you're in kde... never saw beryl
<LameBMX> ewwww i hate icons on the desktop .. watch ..
<hawk_> ok when i did "apt-get build-dep fluxbox" it gave me a long list of err's
<juano> manchicken: yes, i know.. i did everything i was supposed to
<LameBMX> all the x's ... where the xchat icon on the taskbar ... lol ... hover the space between icons
<xcon> ok watchin
<stdin> hawk_: post them on pastebin
<hawk_> how do i do that
<LameBMX> plus the beryl error makes no sense
<doodles> where can I find power management?
<stdin> !pastebin | hawk_
<ubotu> hawk_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<manchicken> juano: Try telnetting to their SMTP server and see if it will accept the connection.
<freshburn> any websites i.e. www.google.com return a can not connect error
<manchicken> freshburn: Can you ping google.com?
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  the dpkg -i method will not install other packages that  are needed/dependencies
<freshburn> not even a 404 or nothing, just one text line saying, cannot connect to http://blah.blah.blah
<juano> manchicken: k , sec
<xcon> lol im watch9in you try to type
<hawk_> here u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1260/
<Dr_willis> freshburn, as a test does  http://64.233.167.99
<Dr_willis> freshburn,  work or not?
<manchicken> hawk_: Try running it with sudo.
<intelikey> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hawk_> that is what i got when i ran it in sudo
<stdin> hawk_: have you got adept open?
<manchicken> hawk_: `sudo apt-get...`
<xcon> oh, crap... try --replace?
<hawk_> yes
<phobiac> Dr_willis: I just downloaded the dependent packages by hand.
<hawk_> lol
<manchicken> hawk_: Close adept.
<hawk_> lol
<hawk_> its working now
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  ya could dpkg -i *.deb
<manchicken> hawk_: Adept has the dpkg database locked.
<hawk_> oh thats why
<freshburn> that my friend worked so then i have my dns not correct
<freshburn> right?
<juano> manchicken: yeah i can telnet,
<juano> (to) smtp.gmail.com 465
<juano> Trying 209.85.133.109...
<juano> Connected to gmail-smtp.l.google.com.
<hawk_> noooo, more err's
<juano> sorry for paste guys
<LameBMX> xcon, typin is fine .. no auto repeat for backspace though lol ...
<manchicken> juano: Then you've probably got an authentication problem.
<stdin> hawk_: you aren't the only one to have forgotten to close adept :P
<xcon> lame, ok i see... it's emerald i thought but i forget exactly how... brb
<manchicken> juano: Double-check gmail's documentation on how to authenticate.
<juano> manchicken: ok
<hawk_> ok i got it to run but it is now giving me more problems
<hawk_> lol
<manchicken> Paste 'em ^_^
<hawk_> thank you for you help
<phobiac> Dr_willis: The problem is that the .deb depends on a few perl packages. It's not to hard to go through by hand and install them all.
<stdin> no problem hawk_ :)
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  yep. webmin has a lot of parts. :)
<phobiac> I'm considering just compiling this from the source.
<freshburn> ok i think i got it thanks guys
<hawk_> well here is some of the new err's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1261/
<stdin> phobiac: the command 'sudo apt-get -f install' (no package) usually goes and gets dependencies for you
<xcon> Lame, sorry botu that... re-ran kwin for ya
<phobiac> stdin: Will that work for a local package?
<LameBMX> xcon its all good .. life happens ... but yea .. im a bit lost at the moment lol
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  the 'source' for webmin is perl code i belive.. it just isntalls to the right place.
<xcon> damn. it was supposed to work, even w/o manager
<manchicken> hawk_: Try `sudo apt-get update`
<stdin> phobiac: yeah, it's really only useful for local packages
<hawk_> trying it
<LameBMX> xcon, since when does things ever work that easy on this computer
<juano> manchicken: nope, cant seem to send
<xcon> or else i should have gone on to run emerald too
<LameBMX> xcon, you really askin for too much with that
<juano> manchicken: it stays in outbox
<phobiac> Dr_willis: Yeah, I realized there's no source when I checked the site again. And thanks stdin I'll try that.
<manchicken> juano: Do the tests work?
<LameBMX> bery dont need need emerald .. just wont be able to grab windows n junk
<juano> manchicken: tests?
<xcon> lame... lemme try that again, this time with the power on
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  last i installed it from the 'source' it wasent that hard.
<hawk_> now by doing it this way it will add it the kde login right?
<manchicken> juano: Try to test for what encryption protocols are supported.
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  i do seem to recall installing some extra packages beforhand to get it to work with the https: stuff
<lascar> does anyone know of a good note-taking application?
<xcon> wait whos typin here
<Dr_willis> lascar,  several blogg-notepad-posteit type programs out. 'zim' is one. (gtk based i think)
<lascar> tried it and hated it
<Dr_willis> lascar,  tomboy (i think also)
<lascar> and good evening Dr_willis
<manchicken> hawk_: What now?
<Dr_willis> lascar,  too bad! thats my 'final answer' :) heh heh
<Dr_willis> i perfered how zim worked to the other i tried.
<lascar> tomboy...
<Dr_willis> depends on the features ya need i guess. :)
<lascar> just note-taking for classes
<seven11> where would i find the autoupdate file for download the new updates
* Dr_willis hands lascar  a pad of paper.
<Dr_willis> :)
<lascar> Dr_willis: full of jokes today, aren't you?
<lascar> :-p
<hawk_> well using apt-get fluxbox add it to the kde login screen under diffrenet desktops
<Dr_willis> look at the battery life. :)
<Dr_willis> lascar,  so you want more of a 'outliner' not a 'poste-it-note' thang.
<manchicken> hawk_: I believe it will.
<lascar> Dr_willis: outliner, me and post-its don't get along either
<Dr_willis> outlines... *shudder*  Class *shudder x2*
<hawk_> thank you so much for all your help people
<lascar> indeed, 'tis a necessary evil for now
<Dr_willis> lascar,  cant recall using anything that let ya auto-generate outlines.. in... ages....
<manchicken> hawk_: Not a problem man. ^_^
<manchicken> hawk_: This is Free software.  We help our neighbor ^_^
* Dr_willis bets emacs has some feature like it.. :) but emacs has everything.
<phobiac> Aha, got webmin working. Thank you stdin and Dr_willis.
<angel> hola
<Dr_willis> !find outline
<ubotu> Found: libroxen-outline, vim-vimoutliner
<manchicken> Dr_willis: what about emacs?
<manchicken> Making outlines?
<Dr_willis> !info vim-vimoutliner
<ubotu> vim-vimoutliner: script for building an outline editor on top of Vim. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-3 (edgy), package size 87 kB, installed size 436 kB
<stdin> phobiac: you're welcome :)
<intelikey> "a necessary evil"   isn't that another word for  "who cares about good and evil"    ?
<manchicken> M-x outline-mode in emacs.
<hawk_> well i hope to get as good as you guys so i can help other people
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  :) i knew emacs could do it.. heh
<manchicken> Dr_willis: Emacs is delicious.
<Dr_willis> i tend to just do quick and dirty edits.. :) so i use vim mainly
<angel> hola alguien habla espaol???
<manchicken> !es @ angel
<stdin> !es | angel
<Dr_willis> actually i sort of like fte also.
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<ubotu> angel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<angel> ok, gracias
<manchicken> Ooh, pipe.
<stdin> heh
<manchicken> de nada
<lascar> !libroxen-outline
<ubotu> libroxen-outline: Outline mode module for the Roxen Challenger web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-12 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jonah8204> so i accidently erased all the files in my etc directory, used a copy of an etc directory from another computer running kubuntu, everything works fine except aptitude/apt/adept all seem to beleive i have no packages installed. anyway to fix this?
<lascar> so...there's no KDE note-taking app?
<manchicken> lascar: There are several.
<Dr_willis> lascar,  try the various text editors
<manchicken> lascar: knotes
<stdin> jonah8204: I think apt/dpkg keep lists of packages in /var/lib not /etc
* lascar shudders at knotes
<intelikey> !info knotes
<ubotu> knotes: KDE sticky notes. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 241 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Dr_willis> note-taking is not the same as 'outline generation'
<Dr_willis> :)
<manchicken> lascar: kfocus is nice for task management.
<Dr_willis> emacs and vim also have outline modes/features
<manchicken> Emacs is a delicious text editor ^_^
<juano> manchicken: nope, cant send.. weird
<intelikey> vim is a powerful text editor
<manchicken> juano: I think you've got an authentication error.
<stdin> juano: google smtp is "smtp.gmail.com" port "587" you need to use your "username@gmail.com" as username for it and you need to set it to use TLS to connect (that's what works for me)
<hybrid> vim > vile > emacs
<juano> stdin: ok ill try again
<manchicken> The editor of the beast: vi vi vi
<manchicken> ^_^
<hybrid> hehe
<jonah8204> stdin: thanks, i see there are a bunch of files *-old, i guess it made backups and started a new "database"
<intelikey> manchicken the permission of the beast rw-rw-rw-
<manchicken> intelikey: Very true.
<manchicken> Numbers are fun ^_^
<juano> stdin: nope doesnt seem to work, maybe cause im routed or somethin?
<stdin> juano: maybe, I found some settings from google you can try, as a final test: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287
<juano_> could it be firewall or something?
<juano_> though through thunderbird i can send mail ok
<stdin> looked at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287 ?
<manchicken> intelikey: The hex of the beast 29A.
<hawk_> hello, i am back... well i have installed fluxbox but how do i add it to the login screen for kde
<manchicken> juano_: If it was a network issue like that, you wouldn't have been able to telnet.
<intelikey> 110110110
<lascar> and tomboy it is.  Thanks Dr_phil!
<lascar> I mean Dr_Willis ;)
<juano_> but its weird, it sais no new messages on this server and i just sent one, when i enter through http i can see it right there in my inbox
<juano_> ive already enabled POP3 through gmail
<manchicken> intelikey: That'd be 1010011010
<intelikey> no i was using the perms idea still
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I suppose ^_^
<intelikey> as it were 110 110 110
<stdin> hawk_: what's in /usr/share/xsessions/ ?
<hawk_> ok lets go and see
<manchicken> hawk_: Find the fluxbox.desktop
<hawk_> kde.desktop
<hawk_> and that is it
<manchicken> hawk_: And copy it to /usr/share/xsessions
<hawk_> ok
<stdin> if you installed the package "fluxbox" it should be in there already
<hawk_> well i guess i am just unlucky
<hawk_> lol
<manchicken> hawk_: Copy the kde.desktop to fluxbox.desktop, and then edit it to point to fluxbox.
<hawk_> ok
<manchicken> hawk_: When I apt-get install'ed fluxbox, it put the fluxbox.desktop in there, too.
<manchicken> I'm gonna hit the roost here in about 2 minutes.
<hawk_> no there is no fluxbox in there
<manchicken> It's 22:58.  Eesh.
<manchicken> hawk_: Making your own won't hurt.
<stdin> hawk_: it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1264/
<jonah8204> even though the dpkg info is in /var/lib/dpkg, i haven't had anyluck with any of the files helping my system recongnize which packages are installed, anything i can do to "scan" my systems installed packages and make a new db?
<manchicken> jonah8204: What is the problem you're having specifically?
<marco> Hello, I'm using ubuntu but I'd like to try Debian. I know that Ubuntu is debian related but... Curiosity :) Will I see lot of changes or... it's going to be pretty much the same? Finally, what about automatic updates and synaptic ? Will I see it in Debian? Tanks
<manchicken> marco: I would think it pretty simple.  I'm not sure what they use over there.
<phobiac> It is package based though, as far as I know.
<Dr_willis> marco,  id stick with ubuntu. :)
<manchicken> marco: You may just be able to modify your /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to switch.
<Dr_willis> marco,  thers a lot of little differances and bits of 'polish' with ubuntu/kubuntu - that make debian seem a bit rough in places.
<marco> What do you do to update your system?
<manchicken> phobiac: Debian?  Yeah, of course it's package-based.
<stdin> marco: If you're going to try debian, then a fresh install is recommended, but mostly it's the same, but be warned you may have to install gnome or kde ofter, as I don't think they are installed by default
<Dr_willis> marco,  ubuntu/kubuntu  have their own update repositories. works the same as debian does
<hawk_> it want let me copy back into the session flolder
<intelikey> marco debian stable or development ?
<manchicken> phobiac: That's like saying oil is carbon-based.
<stdin> hawk_: sudo cp
<jonah8204> manchicken: apt/dpkg/aptitude don't recongnize that i have packages installed on my system (this after an (accidental) erasing of my etc directory)
<manchicken> hawk_: Use sudo.
<manchicken> jonah8204: Ahh...  I'm not sure how to come back from that.
<manchicken> jonah8204: Be more careful with sudo ^_^
<Minataku> jonah8204: That's... that's pretty bad
<marco> Well, there's one fta with 31r4
<marco> ftp
<manchicken> Okay, it's time to hit the roost.
<manchicken> Later folks.
<jonah8204> :) it really is, i guess i have to reinstall :(
<Minataku> That's like accidentally destroying all the concrete in your house's foundation
<lupine_85> jonah8204: maybe an apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop will do you
<lupine_85> if you're lucky :)
<lupine_85> reinstall will be less hassle, most likely
<intelikey> jonah8204 may i ask how you "an (accidental) erasing of my etc"  ?
<intelikey> what did you do ?
<phobiac> Jonah: Going on what lupine said, you might be able to make a sources.list in /etc/apt/
<jonah8204> intelikey i messed up with wildcards i needed to get ride of certain files. rm *something. and it erased everything except the dirs, not the result i was excpecting
<Jucato> (sudo rm -rf /etc......)
<phobiac> And then do apt-get instal kubuntu-desktop? Possibly?
<ironfroggy> anyone experience odd problems with amarok suddenly thinking the collection is empty?
<intelikey> Jucato yeah....
<jonah8204> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop seems like a good suggestion, i'm gonna try it
<ironfroggy> yet i get no database connection errors and the files in the collection are all present.
<phobiac> johnah: You'll need a sources.list though.
<phobiac> I would assume.
<jonah8204> i
<juano_> manchicken: lol this is drivin me nuts
<jonah8204> i've got one, i'm using the /etc dir from another pc
<intelikey> i accadentillu did  sudo rm -fr /etc     and typed in my passwd   and waited while it removed my files... accidentally.
<Jucato> maybe something that uses --get-selections and --set-selections
<phobiac> Ah okay.
<juano_> manchicken: i tried that conf, doesnt work
<jonah8204> intelikey: lol
<juano_> manchicken: and through thunderbird seems i can only send mail
<juano_> manchicken: i try sending to myself an email
<juano_> manchicken: and then fetching it, doesnt seem to work
<marco> Debian comes in 2 DVDs . I's lot of software, no ? :)
<intelikey> marco the two dvd set is all the repo on disk so you don't install from the network you install from the disks      (not the initial install only)
<marco> right
<marco> is 31r4 the latest release?
<intelikey> marco there is #debian you know.
<marco> oh. I'm sorry. Since ubuntu is debian related... dint mean
<intelikey> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<marco> tnks
<K`zan> What does it take to get a super user konqueror file manager - I can su it, but I can't do anything :-(.
<intelikey> kdesu konqueror
<K`zan> thanks! intelikey
<phobiac> sudo konqueror has always worked for me too.
<intelikey> phobiac mmm hmm  but "works for me"   is not a recomendation
<bky> i have 2 issues, one I asked about before, but the new one trubles me...
<intelikey> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<K`zan> kdesu konqueror --profile filemanagement
<K`zan> kdesu: Unknown option '--profile'.
<stdin> !worksforme
<K`zan> wich works fine without the kdesu...
<bky> my video card is acting odd, I think it's the drivers. when I use the open drivers, it seems fine
<stdin> sudo can mess up some config files, kdesu wont
<bky> when I open and close windows (and do other things, like just mosing over the header buttons) my video card makes this buzzing sound
<K`zan> Yep, well this is the only real problem I have run into with ubuntu yet :-), it is a gross PITA, but I can log out and back in and do what I need to do :-(.
<Jucato> K`zan: kdesu 'konqueror --profile filemangement'
<bky> it's not the card for sure (as I said, only the proprititary drivers do it)
<intelikey> K`zan the options --profile filemanagement  are good for what ?    is it like you can't browse without  --profile filemanagement  ???
<K`zan> Jucato: Damn, I should have caught that :-), thanks!
<bky> and it worked with no noise on suse/fedora/xp
<K`zan> Nope, malformed URL :-(.
<stdin> K`zan:  kdesu -c 'konqueror --profile filemanagement'
<Jucato> K`zan: try double quotes
<intelikey> kdesu konqueror
<stdin> ^^ works best
<K`zan> double quote gets same resulyt.
<intelikey> so simple to just do it.
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> that never happened to me...
<draik> Hello all
* Jucato waves at draik
<K`zan> Sigh, trying to edit my root .bashrc and it will not allow me to do it...
* draik moves from the planes that Jucato is waving down...
<draik> just kidding
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> heh :)
* draik waves back at Jucato... I hope he sees me waving from about 14hours in the past
<K`zan> sign, that doesn't work either.
<intelikey> K`zan why in the world are you wanting to run konq to edit a file.
<intelikey> ?
<K`zan> oh well
<K`zan> intelikey: To see if I can if I need to...  Handy when you admin a lot.
<intelikey> K`zan  sudo nano /root/.bashrc
<K`zan> Might as well just run as root, but I hate to do that.
<K`zan> nano, nahhh
<K`zan> :-)(
<intelikey> kate
<K`zan> doesn't work, going to have to fake out X to begin with...
<intelikey> ok i've heard enough whining tho.
<K`zan> Same here :)
<K`zan> Can't be done, enough said.
<draik> Hey Jucato & intelikey do you know of a channel where I can get help with remoting into my friend's computer?
<Jucato> draik: nope.. sorry... :(
<intelikey> draik ssh ?
<draik> I know it can be done. I just want to be able to do it so that I can help from home
<draik> intelikey: This is the error message I get...        [Notice]  -ChanServ- You do not have channel operator access to [#ssh] 
<ramanuj> can anybody tell me how to start a service on boot
<ramanuj> in ubuntu
<intelikey> draik ssh no not channel.   are you trying to use ssh ?
<ramanuj> as i am have to start my wlan everytime i start my computer
<draik> intelikey: ssh over VNC
<draik> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<intelikey> ramanuj init scripts
<stdin> draik: you get your friend to install ssh, then get them to set up a user account for you
<draik> whoops
<draik> backwards... VNC over ssh
<draik> stdin: They have ssh installed
<ramanuj> i know in RPM based distributions but here in ubuntu i m new
<ramanuj> where these init scripts are in ubuntu
<draik> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<intelikey> draik the vnc part i have no exp with but ssh in and make sure that you can connect
<stdin> draik: then you just need an account and pass to login with
<draik> !autostart > ramanuj
<draik> stdin: I have his UN/PW already
<draik> intelikey: the issue is with our routers... Can't connect to him
<stdin> draik: then just: ssh username@host
<draik> stdin: he's behind a router at his home
<stdin> draik: ahh, then he nees to forward port 22 to his internal IP
<draik> hmmm
<stdin> port 22 = ssh
<intelikey> draik the router will have to open/forward port 22  or you will have to set his box's ssh to listen on an open port.
<draik> stdin: FWD port 22 to his IP and then do it from home?
<intelikey> ssh defaults to 22 but could be anything
<stdin> draik: yeah, if he forwards port 22 (default for ssh) on the router to his internal IP then you'll be able to connect from the net
<draik> stdin: Very good. I will try that tomorrow. I just saw what time it is. I'm sure he's not awake. What about doing it via GUI?
<intelikey> correct.    and or  edit /etc/ssh/sshd.conf and have ssh listen on a port that the router has open and ssh username@ip:port#
<stdin> draik: he'll have to do it on the router, there is normally a web interface to it, normally on http://192.168.1.1 (or similar)
<draik> stdin: I mean about going into his computer via some GUI so that I can see his desktop
<stdin> draik: freenx is one way, or VNCoverSSH is another
<draik> I have FreeNX, but I have issues with running the app
<draik> VNCoverSSH didn't work for us
<draik> we kept trying
<stdin> he'll need a good upstream bandwidth to forward X over SSH
<draik> I am also unable to scp from desktop to laptop and laptop to desktop here at home
<intelikey> sshd running
<stdin> on both ?
<LameBMX> xcon, you still alive out there lol
<draik> should be intelikey stdin
<Rob-West> nixternal
<stdin> draik: do you have a firewall on either the desktop or laptop?
<draik> nope
<stdin> draik: and both are linux?
<draik> Both are Kubuntu
<draik> Dapper on laptop
<draik> Edgy on desktop
<stdin> draik: if you run "ps ax|grep sshd" on both do you see something like "5070 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd" ?
<draik> stdin: yes
<xcon> lame: yea, plyin with fire
<stdin> draik: and have you changed to config on either (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) ?
<draik> stdin: nope
<stdin> draik: do you get any error messages ?
<draik> I think that I might have the scp done with incorrect parameters
<xcon> lame: too many screen ses floatin around, had to back away...
<stdin> draik: you use it like "scp filename user@host:port:/path/to/save/to/filename"
<stdin> draik: as an example "scp myfile user@laptop:/home/user/myfile"
<LameBMX> xcon, yea i understand ....
<LameBMX> is vnc working xcon
<xcon> lame: i get one second before vnc frezes
<draik> hmmm
<draik> stdin: that didn't work
<stdin> draik: did you get any errors?
<draik> no such file or directory
<LameBMX> xcon, well what you want to know ... icons are still brok
<xcon> lets see another round of "how to get gaim to work... " did you compile your own gtk and then gaim in /usr/local?
<stdin> draik: that was just an example, you change it to your use the file you want to send
<draik> I am on my desktop... so I typed           scp filename laptop@lap.top.ip.addy:/my/desktop/location
<LameBMX> xcon, no i used --prefix=/usr
<draik> GOT IT
<draik> it's supposed to be my desktop's info, not my laptop's info
<draik> so...
<draik> it's supposed to be typed...
<draik> scp filename desktop@desk.top.ip.addy:/my/desktop/location
<stdin> draik: yeah, takes a bit of working out the right syntax at first
<draik> Thank you stdin
<draik> Thank you intelikey for your help as well
<draik> Now I can go to sleep
<draik> I was about to crash like windows
<Jucato> good night draik! sorry I couldn't help...
<stdin> night draik :)
<draik> It's ok Jucato. You helped by not lying... you didn't try to bs me one route or another
<draik> NIGHT EVERYONE... Time for some fresh eyes
<Jucato> one router or another :)
<intelikey> just a note but relative addressing works too.     scp filename desktop@desk.top.ip.addy:~/desktop/filename
<intelikey> ~  and  $HOME   and ./
<stdin> $HOME wont work if you have different usernames on the boxes, as bash will read the variable from the local box
<stdin> hmm, looks like '~' wont either
<intelikey> stdin \$HOME     :)
<stdin> intelikey: that should work, I'm gonna try it and see :P
<intelikey> i tried it but only locally
<intelikey> both ~ and \~   work locally
<stdin> intelikey: what dose 'echo ~' show tho?
<intelikey> shows my home dir
<stdin> intelikey: so user1 trying  'scp file user2@local:~/Desktop' will copy to /home/user1/Desktop
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> will copy to /home/user2/Desktop
<intelikey> i just tried it...
<stdin> intelikey: just tried, you're right :P
<intelikey> both ~ and \~ work locally.   i don't know about over a network
<stdin> intelikey: shouldn't matter
<intelikey> agreed
<ForgeAus> does Xnest work in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> I had it going in Zenwalk fine
<ForgeAus> kubuntu says theres a server active on display 0
<ForgeAus> I don't want to quit the one I'm in I just want to nest a new one
<stdin> ForgeAus:  try "xnest -- :1" ?
<ForgeAus> nope just gave me help info.. so I guess that was bad parameter?
<intelikey> worked.
<ForgeAus> ahhh without the -- it kinda works tho
<ForgeAus> just doesn't load the *DM to log into it lol
<stdin> ForgeAus: it won't. KDM can only be started once
<stdin> intelikey: that will save me some typing from now on :P
<intelikey> stdin yeah.
<ForgeAus> hmmm well I doubt it was kdm Zenwalk used XFCE or something...
<ForgeAus> but it did Xnest another loginscreen... KDM can't do that?
<stdin> ForgeAus: don't think so, KDM can only be started once, and it's still running even when you login
<ForgeAus> but you can't nest logins?
<ForgeAus> ie be logged in as anothe user while your logged in?
<bobleny> Hey, How do I copy and past in the terminal as root?
<bobleny> Like, I need to copy a file from one place to another.
<stdin> bobleny: cp file /place/to/copy/file
<bobleny> Ok thank you
<bobleny> Does the terminal have a problem with spaces or something in paths?
<Jucato>  normally, you can't type file/directory names with spaces directly. you either enclose the whole name in " " or use \ before the spaces, or use Tab completion
<bobleny> oh
<Jucato> if the filename is "My File Name", you can either type is as "My File Name", My\ File\ Name, or just, type in My, then press Tab
<K`zan> how to install a .deb ubuntu package file I downloaded ? apt-get install ./package.deb ?
<bobleny> Thank you!
<Jucato> K`zan: right-click on it -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Jucato> K`zan: or "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>"
<K`zan> Jucato: Thanks, hadn't seen the package menu thing, looking.
* Rob-West is bored so /me will annoy everyone BOOGA BOOGA BOOGA
<stdin> ssh is fun :P
<Rob-West> i know
<hyper_ch> hi, what's the keystroke combination to log me out of the xsession?
<stdin> hyper_ch: you mean kill the X server ?
<stdin> or in KDE ?
<hyper_ch> stdin: in kde.... it's not responding properly anymore
<hyper_ch> how can I restart the xsession?
* Rob-West was just kidding
<hyper_ch> stdin: or log me out totally from my system
<hyper_ch> stdin: (not wanting to reboot)
<hyper_ch> stdin: I have a terminal open
<stdin> Alt-Ctrl-Delete, or Alt-Ctrl-Shift-Delete, or if all else fails Ctrl-Alt--Backspace
<hyper_ch> stdin: thx
<intelikey> brb
<hyper_ch> stdin: ctrl-alt-backspace worked perfectly
* Rob-West will BE RIGHT BACK
<stdin> the first 2 are KDE specific, ctrl-alt-backspace just kills the X server :)
<hyper_ch> stdin: thx for the info :)
<stdin> no problem :)
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+del is not kde specific   x can catch that too  and use it for reboot.    it's not default in *buntu tho
<intelikey> and in console it's reboot
<intelikey> by default
<stdin> he didn't want to reboot tho
<intelikey> stdin the list of information you gathered looks for all the world like you might intend to try to hack this box at some later date ....
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> stdin: please do so :)
* intelikey figures stdin will share it with jucato now...
<stdin> intelikey: just keep that firewall up :P
<intelikey> yeah fire wall   :)
<intelikey> you know iptables wasn't running.
<intelikey> err had no rules set
<stdin> yeah, it's always running
<hyper_ch> oh, new xserver-xorg-core... I guess I have to kill xserver again in a minute
<stdin> just needs rules :P
<stdin> just restrict what address sshd listens on
<intelikey> stdin it doesn't run by default.   i start sshd manually
<intelikey> and i guess i'm throught with it for now.
<stdin> that's the way I run it to, I always have to start it if I know I'm going to use it
<intelikey> but i don't see an easy way for the avarage script kiddy to crack a box with nosuid and no root login.     i'm not saying it can't be done but i don't see how...
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: weak passwords
<intelikey> Linux_Galore no password
<unix_infidel> lol
<makuseru> where is the sources.list?
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I noticed ubuntu doesnt lock the machine on distionary hacks
<unix_infidel> you can do that manually.
<stdin> makuseru: /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> Linux_Galore you do understand what "nosuid" means don't you ?
<makuseru> thats what i thought i typed in
<Linux_Galore> yeah but ubuntu should have it set that if the user tries more than 20 times in a session to login it locks the account for 30 min
<Linux_Galore> yes
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> but they can try for ever on a locked account  and root is locked.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: there are a few kernel patches to lock root
<unix_infidel> ugh, i dont the he gets it :)
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: ie you can have a root account but its really seriously monitored
<Linux_Galore> yeah, no root acount blah blah
<intelikey> ...
<Linux_Galore> but its not any good to remote admin
<intelikey> correct remote admin is impossable on this thing.
<intelikey> can't be done.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I prefere and IDS patch on the kernel
* intelikey wasn't trying to sell his idea actually
<intelikey> :)
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: its not new, but if the machine is critical its not a good idea
<intelikey> oh yeah that too.   the fact that there is nothing on the box that i would hide from the world at large   helps too.
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> there isn't even anything on this box i'd want to hide from M$  lol
<Linux_Galore>  w
<Linux_Galore>    w
<Linux_Galore>      w
<Linux_Galore>                    w
<Linux_Galore>                          BOOM
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> btw Linux_Galore, you could also tell the guys in #konversation that in irssi, netsplit parts and joins are handled by batches, not 1 line per nick
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: why tell me, Ive already had a rant
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: even left a message on the forum
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: since you're interested about it, thought you might want that bit of info
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah, they are working on changing konversation
<Jucato> ok, nvm. next time, I just won't say anything
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: thats on the list
* Jucato shuts up
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah, but Im not a dev on that one so I cant do much
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: apparently right now the way konversation is setup it cant filter the netsplit stuff
* Linux_Galore pokes Jucato
<intelikey> hmmm when Jucato shuts up   he really shuts up....
<intelikey> :)
<radiant> .
<intelikey> interesting bash -li doesn't add anything to   w  or  who
<stdin> intelikey: I found out that too
<xenophile7x7> its about damned time...
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> stdin yeah i was still tracking all you did
<intelikey> stdin like i said it gave me a chance to brush up.
<stdin> I also niticed your nice perm for /
<stdin> :)
<intelikey> ty
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> yeah i saw where you checked a lot of perms
<intelikey> ;/
<stdin> hehe :)
<intelikey> and saved the /etc/shadow file
<intelikey> >:] 
<stdin> I looked at the perms for /etc/shaddow, didn't save it, can't anyway
<stdin> looked at /etc/passwd tho :)
<intelikey> you did cat /etc/shadow   don't tell me you can copy and paste that data  then use john on it...
<intelikey> i was born at night but not last night.
<stdin> intelikey: try "cat /etc/shadow" as non root, it shouldn't let you
<matthew> hey how do i access and control my cpu fan? something similar to speedfan on windows?
<intelikey> stdin it does.
<stdin> intelikey: well lucky for you. that outta my konsole history now :P
<intelikey> stdin i may have the perms messed on my box...   does it work on yours ?
<stdin> intelikey: I get "cat: /etc/shadow: Permission denied"
<intelikey> stdin yeah and Console-Log-Daemon
<intelikey> k i'll adjust mine
<stdin> intelikey: I wasn't smart enough to log it :P
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> doesn't matter there's no login unless i set a passwd for that purpose.  all accounts are locked.
<stdin> on my system /etc/shaddow is 540 root:shaddow
<stdin> opps, 640 :P
<intelikey> yeah i fixed mine.   and actually 640
<stdin> i noticed my little typo there
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> it wasn't the perm it was the group    was set to users
<stdin> ahh, not good :P
<intelikey> i know
<stdin> intelikey: noticed I used a command like "find . -type f -perm /o=w" ?
<intelikey> yeah
<stdin> lets me find any file that is writable to everyone (others)
<intelikey> but wasn't sure why
<stdin> world writable
<stdin> *writeable
<intelikey> yes but in the users home dir  ?
<stdin> intelikey: i ran it from /etc :P
<intelikey> oh yeah you did cd eariler   heh
<intelikey> i also noticed you grabbed the ip info   even though you had the ip... and i figured you were looking for local networking
<stdin> I was just curious, see if you had a LAN
<intelikey> hey i offered for you to "look around"   and expected no less
<intelikey> did you ever find the master user name ?
<stdin> if it was in /etc/passwd, then yes I did
<intelikey> i noticed you looked in every thing in /home   but you didn't look in my home dir
<intelikey> so i guess you didn't notice.
<intelikey> :)
<stdin>  /home had only 3 dirs in it, that I could see
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> but my home is not in /home
<stdin> I looked in /etc/passwd after looking in /home , so I'm sure I saw it
<intelikey> yeah
<stdin> but I wasn't being malicious, so didn't dig to deep :)
<stdin> I always set my $HOME to 700, when there is a users group
<stdin> 750 if using private groups
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  ls -dl ..
<intelikey> dr-xr-x--x 14 greg root 4096 Jan  8 11:20 ..
<intelikey> world executable but not readable
<stdin> ls -ld .
<stdin> drwx------ 71 myuser myuser 4096 2007-01-12 07:31
<intelikey> now i can have subdirs that are world readable that they can access and not see what's in ~
<stdin> I don't need users to go in my ~ anyway, I have a /share dir
<intelikey> yeah.  my share dir is in my home so it works.  it's all good.
<stdin> heh, look at those perms: drwxrwsrwt 4 root users 4096 2006-12-29 17:58 /share
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> sabalistics*.tar.gz
<tn-> hello
<stdin> hi
<tn-> I was wondering if someone among you had encountered problems with the hda-intel sound driver ?
<stdin> guess not
<tn-> I found a web page aoubt this driver, but nothing could help
<stdin> what sound card/chip is it?
<tn-> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tn->         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 2808
<tn-> thomas@dev07:~$ LC_ALL="C" aplay -l
<tn-> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tn-> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog] 
<tn->   Subdevices: 0/1
<tn->   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tn-> the driver seem to recognize the chip correctly
<tn-> but I get no sound
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !sound
<tn-> The 1st times I booted the machine I could have some sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<tn-> but little by little the volume got lower and lower
<tn-> and now I have nothing
<stdin> how old is it?
* Rob-West is going to bed BBL
<tn-> brand new !
<tn-> I got it last friday
<tn-> it's an HP with a core 2 duo
<tn-> (not a laptop)
<stdin> maybe a silly question, but have you made sure sound isn't muted ?
<tn-> yes :)
<stdin> have you checked with "alsamixer" too ?
<tn-> yes...
<stdin> (in konsole)
<tn-> I tried also tu use alsactl but no success
<chuen> stdn: Hi - are you still at work?
<stdin> chuen: no, got home about 3am :P
<chuen> Slacking off eh? ;-)
<stdin> tn-: can you play sounds with aplay ? (you need a .wav file)
<tn-> I tried, but no
<tn-> aplay seems to be playing, but there is still no sound
<intelikey> aplay ?    is that default install ?
<chuen> The upgrade seems OK . I've got one 'funny' story about my printer though and one question about the soumixr.
<chuen> soundmixer.
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, it's from alsa
<intelikey> i've never seen it
<tn-> I alse tried to disable artsd in case it was locking the mixer and /dev/audio without success
<intelikey> in alsa-utils  i guess
<chuen> stdin: I've set up a User for my son, but when he logs in, the soundmixer doesn't function.
<chuen> stdin: Is that because it is not set up p 'universally' across users.
<stdin> chuen, and to tn- too I guess: are your users in the "audio" group?
<tn-> yes I am :)
* jordo23 is currently having a birthday...
<jordo23> Today is my birthday!
<jordo23> Go jordo....it's your birthday...
<tn-> stdin: what's interesting is that sound used to work, but volume got lower and lower with each reboot
<stdin> hmm
<chuen> stdin: Sorry, was  was reading email. 'Audio Group'?
<StingRay> Hi, stdin :)
<stdin> chuen: they need to be in a group called "audio"
<stdin> hey StingRay  :)
<K|NgGh0sT> can anyone gimme some hints into getting ipw2200 to work?
<chuen> stdin: Um, how do I do that (or can I rtfm!)?
<tn-> command: groups
<tn-> in a konsole
<stdin> tn-: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<tn-> yes
<stdin> chuen: how did you create the user ?
<stdin> tn-: hmm, I don't know what's happened, you had sound, but it got quieter every boot?
<tn-> yes
<tn-> and now nothing
<tn-> I also tried to set "option snd-hda-intel model=hp" in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<tn-> but without success either
<intelikey> edit /etc/group    add your user/s to   audio:x:29:     audio:x:29:yourname,otherusers,moreusers
<stdin> and the modules is loaded?
<tn-> yes
<stdin> hmm
* stdin is stuck then
<tn-> thomas@dev07:~$ lsmod | grep snd
<tn-> snd_hda_intel          20116  6
<tn-> snd_hda_codec         164608  1 snd_hda_intel
<tn-> snd_pcm_oss            47360  0
<tn-> snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss
<tn-> snd_pcm                84612  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<tn-> snd_timer              25348  3 snd_pcm
<tn-> snd                    58372  15 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<tn-> soundcore              11232  1 snd
<tn-> snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<chuen> stdin: That's a good point :) Seriously though, I've been doing so much, I'll have to think about that and trace my steps ...
<tn-> mybe the chips is burnt ?
<stdin> it dose look more like a hardware failure
<matthew> what should i use to read .iso images? is there programs to mount virtual drives?
<aakarsh> #zen
<stdin> tn-: maybe ask in #ubuntu
<stdin> matthew: mount
<tn-> ok
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<tn-> thanks stdin
<Rob-West> can someone help me stream audio from a computer on my network to another PC
<matthew> ty
<stdin> tn-: no problem, let me know how it tunes out
<tn-> ok
<stdin> chuen: there is a GUI to create/edit users in SystemSettings
<matthew> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chuen> stdin: system settings -> user management. (I think)
<stdin> chuen: yep
<Rob-West> can someone help me stream audio from a computer in my network
<vge> Hi, im trying to install phppgadmin from repos, but the version there only works with php4 or em i wrong?
<OO7TDD> i have an hp dv200t and cannot get my headphone jack to output anything or even mute the speakers when i plug headphones in. any idea's? ive tried several things found on the forums for similar soundcards. non did anything.
<chuen> stdin: So what do I need to add to his settings there?
<OO7TDD> currently im trying to compile the latest alsa drivers but getting an "dereferencing pointer to incomplete type" error.
<stdin> chuen: 1st go in to administrator mode, then click the user, then click modify, then where it says "Secondary Groups", click Select, then look for "audio" in "Avaliable Groups"
<Toranaga-San> vge: I think that your wrong. It says in the requirements php4-cgi OR php5-cgi
<K|NgGh0sT> I'm having issues installing ipw2200 can anyone help me
<OO7TDD> what problems?
<K|NgGh0sT> Bugs out \/home/kingghost/Desktop/ipw2200-1.2.1/ipw2200-1.2.1/ipw2200.c:11894: error: struct ieee80211_device has no member named is_qos_active
<chuen> stdin: Great, thanks!
<OO7TDD> out of curiosity, running feisty?
<Jazon> good morning everyone
<OO7TDD> morning
<chuen> stdin: After the upgrade I tried to print something and nothing happened, I checked the driver and nothing had been altered (I didn't think it would). Then I noticed a small pool of ink under the printer :) It's finally packed up!
<Jazon> is it normal for memory not to empty?  All I have open right now is Kate, and I am using gobs of ram. :-(
<chuen> Jazon: Morning.
<Jazon> Mem:       1286720    1045652     241068          0     141256     430228
<Jazon> Swap:      3686908     375416    3311492
<Jazon> how do i view memory usage?
<stdin> Jazon: it's normal, most seems to be used for cache
<stdin> !memory | Jazon
<Jazon> -/+ buffers/cache:     474168     812552
<ubotu> Jazon: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<Jazon> ahhh ok
<stdin> chuen: sometimes it helps to delete the printer, then re-add it, don't ask why, but it worked for me once :P
<Jazon> stdin: but it is using a gig of ram.  not disk... ???
<stdin> Jazon: read the link, the disk cache is in RAM
<intelikey> is that 1.2g ram  and 3.6g swap ?
<Jazon> oh, i didnt understand that.  intelikey that is correct
<StingRay> Jazon, top
<unix_infidel> eek.
<Jazon> whats wrong with that?
<chuen> stdin: I'll remeber that :) However, I binned the printer, it was on its last legs anyway. Bidding for an Eposen on eBay now :)
<Jazon> I occasionaly have to load huge rasters into QGis and GRASS (GIS sw) but not often oneough to warrant shelling out another 80 for anoter gig of ram)
<stdin> chuen: have a look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters for known supported printers, just in case :P
<intelikey> -/+ buffers/cache:      17944     237276
<intelikey> Swap:            0          0          0
<Jazon> hmmm.  how do i tell if high mem support is enabled?
<intelikey> it is
<stdin> Jazon: it is in the default ubuntu kernels
<Jazon> 2.6.17-10-386 is my kernel
<Jazon> oh.  ok, good
<chuen> stdin: Thx. I looked at linuxprinting.org but the Ubuntu-specific list is likely to be 'safer' :)
<Jazon> who is talking about epson?
<Jazon> sorry...  I have been using them... missed that earlier... what was the topic?
<stdin> Jazon: chuen is going to get an epson to replace his old printer
<Jazon> Q: my laptop seems to run much hotter (or at least the fan runs more often) since going to edgy. could this have to do with disk swap mgt?
<chuen> Jazon: That's as interesting as it get's here ;-)
<ursa> what do I need to install to get Amarok to play FLAC files?
<Jazon> epson rocks.  I have a R230 with continuous inking system.  its *great*
<chuen> stdin. If I look at the various versions (on the compatibiltiy list) is it safe to say that what has worked in a previous version will work in this most recent version?
<chuen> Jason: Just checking options on eBay right now.
<stdin> chuen: yeah
<chuen> stdin: Cool! Quite a few available then.
<Jazon> chuen: where are you at?
<chuen> brb, need coffee :)
<ursa> Well, it looks like I installed the right stuff to get XMMS to play FLAC files, if it didn't before I added that last package
<ursa> But no joy with Amarok
* Rob-West is back
<Jazon> off to work.  later guys.  :)
<fadey> Hi, everyone. I'm wondering why partition naming changed to UUIDs in Edgy. Could anyone explain or give a link to read about it.
<stdin> !UUID | fadey
<crazy_bus> I really like the Battle for Wesnoth but I'm looking for a RTS to play.  Something like Warcraft2 or the older Command and conquers.  I've tried Globulation 2 but I would prefer something with more control.  Can anyone recommend a game to me?
<ubotu> fadey: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ursa> What package do I need to add for Amarok to be able to play FLAC files?
<Healot> crazy_bus: something like warcraft?
<Healot> and free?
<stdin> crazy_bus: this is a support channel, you'll get a better answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Healot> !find flac
<ubotu> Found: flac, libflac++-dev, libflac++5c2, libflac-dev, libflac-doc (and 12 others)
<ursa> better question then, how do I do it using Adept?  I had it working the last time I installed Kubuntu
<jordo23> Why is it that everytime I use ark to unzip an archive I get errors......the uncompressed files seem to be alright.....but there is always error warnings....
<munky08> hello
<munky08> has anybody tried easyubuntu?
<stdin> easyubuntu is not recommended
<munky08> wtf
<ursa> Okay, then how do I play FLAC file in Amarok?
<Healot> haven't tried easy-ubuntu yet
<Healot> install "flac", ursa
<munky08> i installed it a while ago and i didnt work
<stdin> ursa: it may be a bug in your version of amarok, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683
<ursa> which one?  I used Adept to install Flac support for XMMS which seems to play them just fine if it didn't do so before that
<stdin> jordo23: what's the error you get ?
<Healot> !info flac
<ubotu> flac: Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 133 kB, installed size 340 kB
<ursa> Ah, so I may get FLAC support back in a future version of Amarok?
<Healot> the librart is "libflac++5c2"
<Healot> ursa
<Healot> if the xine-lib is compiled with FLAC, yes
<jordo23> stdin: Not sure what to call it.....just the box listing all the files and the glass breaking sound goes off.....does not happen in file roller....
<stdin> ursa: yeah, other players should still be able to play flac files in the meantime
* Rob-West is now asleep BE BACK LATER
<stdin> jordo23: so ark shows no errors to you?
<ursa> May just have to wait then.
<jordo23> stdin: yeah....gimme on sec and I will test...
<munky08> do i have edgy or dapper? i installed ubuntu 6.06 then used synaptics to get kubuntu desktop?
<munky08> yesterday i did that
<stdin> munky08: if you installed 6.06 you have dapper
<munky08> how can update to edgy
<stdin> !upgrade | munky08
<ubotu> munky08: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<munky08> without downloading iso
<intelikey> munky08 why upgrade to edgy ?
<jordo23> stdin: Also.....superkaramba shows one copy of aero running.....but it is nowhere to be found on my desktop.....when I load it it blinks in the middle of the screen, but then nothing....any ideas?
<munky08> thanks
<stdin> munky08: you can use the command "lsb_release -c" to check what you have
<intelikey> or -a
<stdin> -c just shoes the name tho
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> doesn't do anything here.
<stdin> shows this for me "Codename:       feisty"
<intelikey> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<intelikey> :)
<munky08> Codename : dapper
<munky08> great
<stdin> jordo23: I don't use superkaramba or aero, so I don't know, you can try killing it and starting it again maybe
<intelikey> yeah i'm running 6.6 too
<jordo23> stdin: tried five times :)
<stdin> 6.6? what release it that?
<munky08> is it better to have edgy
<munky08> ?
<intelikey> stdin dapper
<intelikey> you know that.
<stdin> jordo23: how about logging out and back in ?
<stdin> intelikey: no, dapper is 6.06 not 6.6
<stdin> :P
<ubuntu> Anyone know how to troubleshoot boot failures?
<intelikey> year=6 month=6    same as   year=6 month=06   or    year=06 month=06     so yes they are the same thing
<jordo23> stdin: Will try...
<munky08> anybody knows how to enable root?
<stdin> !sudo | munky08
<ubotu> munky08: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> munky08 yes.    sudo passwd
<intelikey> but do read the link  ^
<munky08> i mean to log in as root
<VSpike> I'm really not liking akregator... anyone have any recommendations for a good feed reader for KDE?
<stdin> still don't get why you *need* to log in as root
<munky08> to have a home  folder for root
<|Osiris> does anyone recognise the error: Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<|Osiris> Busybox
<|Osiris> /bin/sh: cant access tty
<intelikey> munky08 yes.      and if all you want is a root shell    sudo -i
<munky08> i just want to be the superuser
<munky08> root
<nidal> hi all , could someone please tell me how do I add my proxy settings to adept ?
<intelikey> munky08 yes if you want is a root shell    sudo -i
<stdin> VSpike: search for "aggregator" in adept
<stdin> nidal: set it up in System Settings -> Network -> Proxy and adept will use it
<nidal> stdin, infact its setup already , but seems to be not taking it
<nidal> let me check again ; thanx anyway
<stdin> there is no way, that I know of, to set a proxy in Adept directly
<kubuntu> Can anyone help me? Kubuntu fails on boot, and i don't know how to get around it.
<stdin> what happens, do you get any errors?
<intelikey> "Kubuntu fails on boot" of course
<kubuntu> It halts the system on boot failure.
<stdin> so you see nothing at all?
<kubuntu> On start up, it takes a while, then some text come up, something about Intel, then something about my MAC address, then it says it failed to boot.
<stdin> so it dose start booting then
<stdin> ??
<paolo> Hi. How can I if is there an active process called "myprocess"?
<kubuntu> After i installed it, i restarted, then nothing but a blank screen shows up, and then a little blinking underscore shows up. Then after a while, it starts doing something (the thing mentioned above)..
<paolo> Hi. How can I know if is there an active process called "myprocess"?
<paolo> (command line)
<stdin> paolo: ps aux|grep myprocess
<paolo> stdin: thnks
<intelikey> paolo pidof myprocess
<stdin> kubuntu: try reinstalling grub maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kubuntu> K, i'll try it.
<paolo> intelikey: thnks, your solution do works better
<intelikey> kubuntu pidof will return blank if the process does not exist and exit code is 1+   if the process exists the process id is printed and the exit code is 0
<stdin> man pidof for more :)
<intelikey> yeah that.
<paolo> intelikey: another little question. which is the correct syntax for: if pid myprocess exists then execute anotherprocess?
<stdin> paolo: pid myprocess && anotherprocess
<intelikey> pidof myprocess && anotherprocess
<nino> umm help on win32 codecs please.
<stdin> intelikey: beat ya :P
<intelikey> stdin pid is only a command on my system
<binks> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> intelikey: damn, 2 letters out
<intelikey> :)
<paolo> intelikey: thnks it works
<nino> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<paolo> intelikey: and what about: if pid myprocess DOESN't exist then execute anotherprocess?
<intelikey> i actually have a command   pid   script that does ps -A x   and gives a total number of the running proccesses
<paolo> stdin: thnks:)
<stdin> paolo: pidof myprocess || anotherprocess
<paolo> stdin: thnks again
<intelikey> pidof myprocess && anotherprocess || anotherprocess
<intelikey> stdin you missed again.
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> intelikey: that would run 'anotherprocess' either way :P
<intelikey> i didn't distiguish but yes  and that was the question       i think
<VSpike> Just formatting a partition, and was wondering - I can remember before ext3 when reiserfs was the thing to have... are there any reasons to use xfs or jfs or reiser over ext3 now?
<jordo23> stdin: Sorry for the delay on that.....when I unzip a .tar.gz archive it always opens a window in the center of the screen stating the extraction operation failed, then in the same window lists the files in a box with a slider to view them....kind of general..
<intelikey> pidof /bin/sh && echo yes || echo no
<stdin> intelikey: than wouldn't 'pidof myporcess ; anotherprocess' be better?
<astan> hm. after i upgraded some packages yesterday the auto-brightness thingie (light sensor) started working, so the TFT on my laptop changes its brightness every now and then.. anyone know how i can turn it off? (at least when the AC is plugged in).
<intelikey> stdin not if the two other processes were different
<paolo> see ya later
<paolo> :)
<intelikey> paolo
<intelikey> paolo there is a really good place for bash scripting help.   #bash   but expect them to answer very short answers
<binks> can i just say watchin you two argue is teaching me so much stuff about linux its great thanks
<stdin> jordo23: strange, I haven't seen that before
<astan> it's really annoying because i'm sitting in a pretty dark room, and every time i lean a bit forward i cover up the light sensor a bit and the brightness increases.
<intelikey> binks no.
<intelikey> binks never say that.
<intelikey> :)
<jordo23> stdin: Yeah....doesnt happen with file roller......just ark
<binks> :)
<stdin> jordo23: I would say to ask in #kde , but you already did :P
<jakykong_> hi! does anyone know any reasons why "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdimg" might create a read error while kaffiene can play this CD just fine?
<binks> astan some electrical tape over the sensor is a cheap workaround
<binks> :)
<astan> binks: heh. but that would make it believe it was completely dark, and set it to the lowest brightness ;)
<astan> i want the highest brightness when AC is plugged in.
<intelikey> for Q in $(pidof /bin/sh) ;kill -9 $Q ;done   <<<< long hand for    killall -9 /bin/sh
<astan> mount a damn flashlight on the thing? ;)
<jordo23> stdin: yep....can't really complain about the error....it still seems to extract the files correctly....just kind of annoying....
<binks> lol yeah
<jordo23> stdin: You know the default system error glass break sound?
<stdin> jordo23: yeah
<astan> if i could just set it
<astan> s sensitivity.
<jordo23> stdin: Sometimes I will be sleeping.....often after watching a movie....that noise will scare the shit out of me...
<astan> that would be good too, so that it's not as sensitive to small light changes.
<pixelpunk> Browsing through a LiveCD, where would i find the files from a previous installation?
<intelikey> jakykong permissions/ownership
<stdin> jordo23: haha, you can change it to something less scary
<jordo23> stdin: like if my broadband goes offline and liquid weather malf's.....the sound plays....
<jordo23> stdin: usually when I am sleeping too....
<jordo23> lol
<stdin> jordo23: or just mute the sound when you're away from the computer
<stdin> pixelpunk: on the partition you installed to
<jordo23> stdin: lol....I know what to do to stop it....just kind of funny....I have sprung to my feet before...
<jordo23> stdin: I have good speakers :)
<astan> binks: aah. dead easy. just adjusting the brightness with Fn+F4/F5 put the auto-sensing out of play.
<astan> it would be nice if it adapted to AC plug in/out though.
<binks> astan where did you find that info
<stdin> jordo23: I normally use headphones anyway, so I don't hear anything in another room
<astan> binks: hm. nowhere. i just pushed it.. Fn+F4/F5 is brightness adjustment on my laptop..
<astan> and the auto-sensing stopped..
<intelikey> jordo23 you can have the screensaver run a script    make the script turn error sounds off.
<binks> strange but glad it worked for you
<binks> has anyone a good link to a tutorial on how create a pyqt frontend for a c/l app
<binks> i just installed pyqt4 and designer and want to play
<astan> don't think there's a tutorial for such a specific thing..
<astan> there's a pyqt book in the works though ;)
<binks> or a getting to no desiner
<binks> yeh says fall 2007
<astan> TT has pretty good documentation on designer i think..
<binks> ?TT
<astan> trolltech.
<binks> arr
<astan> i mean the official docs are kind of tutorialish.
<binks> ill take a look once i get the feel for wjhats goin on ill be ok
<jordo23> intelikey: once again....I know how to get rid of the sound......It's just a funny story...  :)
<intelikey> jordo23 just shooting ideas for automated fixes
<binks> http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/  ,,that should do
<jordo23> intelikey: No problem.....
<jordo23> intelikey: Thanks though...
<nagyv> hello! it is great that edgy has recognized the quick-buttons on my laptop, but how can I reconfigure them? (especially, because it did not recognized all of them)
<Hobbsee> nagyv: are you trying through amarok?
<stdin> nagyv: I have the perfect thing for that, let me just find the name
<nagyv> Hobbsee: I even do not have to open amarok. I have play, stop, forward, backward buttons. If amarok is running I can start playing it even if the amarok window is minimized to the system tray.
<nagyv> Hobbsee: the problem is that I have other buttons (browser, volume, etc) which do not work
<stdin> nagyv: KeyTouch could be just what you want
<nagyv> stdin: this is what ubuntu uses or is it something else?
<Hobbsee> nagyv: just go into amarok, settings...
<Hobbsee> global shortcuts
<Hobbsee> then set them in there
<stdin> nagyv: you can install it in Adept
<intelikey> !KeyTouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> !info keytouch
<ubotu> keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 412 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<jordo23> stdin: I finally got my 64 bit flash working with Konq yesterday.....took six hours...
<stdin> jordo23: what did you have to do? (just in case anyone else asks me how to do it)
<intelikey> !keytouch-editor
<ubotu> keytouch-editor: keyTouch editor 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 132 kB
<jordo23> stdin: chroot it and a whole bunch of troubleshooting......un_Operateur from # ubuntu helped me through it....took a LONG time...
<stdin> intelikey: I had to use that, my keyboard model wasn't on its list
<jordo23> stdin: Still buggy too.....but for the most part flash 9 works....
<nagyv> In amarok I have a global shortcut button like XF86AudioPause
<nagyv> I would like to get a list of all the XF86 buttons recognized on my laptop
<stdin> jordo23: ahh, chroot, not the easyest thing in the world :P
<intelikey> chroot is not hard
<nagyv> these were recognized without any actions on my side (except installing edgy in playe of dapper)
<stdin> intelikey: didn't say it was hard
<stdin> intelikey: just not the easyest thing in the world
* intelikey ponders what would qualify as "the easyest thing in the world"
<nagyv> and it seems that I can not add such a global shortcut, just delete them
<K9> Id like to connect to internet using a graphical interface instead having to type pon dsl-provider or poff. Could someone help me?
<intelikey> kppp do that ?
<nagyv> \me is sure that installing edgy on an ASUS A2500D is one of the easiest things. It takes only 28 minutes, and works pretty well.
<binks> anyone no where i create a new slot in pyqt4 designer
<K9> ummm... I have a dsl connection
<chuen> stdin: Can you remind me of how to add a debian package in dept manager?
<K9> Are you you shure kppp handles dsl conections ? intelikey
<stdin> chuen: what do you mean? add another repository?
<intelikey> k8 no i was asking
<K9> no, because it asks for a dial number
<chuen> stdin: Yes.
<K9> My connection only asks for user and password
<chuen> stdin: linmtp has a 'bug free' version which I need to upgrade to which is not upgradable directly but is availbale from debian.
<chuen> stdin: libmtp
<intelikey> knetworkmanager
<intelikey> k8 ^
<stefan_> hey
<K9> tnks intelikey :)
<goodthing> the new macbooks with core 2 duo cpu's, do they
<goodthing> oops
<stdin> chuen: as i recall, View -> Manage Repositories, then in there, type it in the "New Repository" line, and click add
<goodthing> the new macbooks with core 2 duo cpu's, do they need to get installed with the powerpc iso too?
<stefan_> got a question: where can i find update-sources like w32codecs and so on?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chuen> stdin: Just ytype the name of the .deb file?
<stdin> chuen: no, I asked if you wanted to add a repository
<stefan_> thx
<stdin> chuen: if it's just a deb file, you don't use adept :P
<chuen> stdin: Oh, that' not a repository, is it! :) Sorry.
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stdin> there you go chuen  ^^^
<chuen> stdin: *blushes* thx!
<lenscape> !exactimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exactimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> no problem :)
<lenscape> !uselessbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uselessbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> anyone no where i create a new slot in pyqt4 designer
<intelikey> know
<stdin> no
<intelikey> fraudian ?
<stdin> could be
<stdin> goodthing: try asking in #ubuntu-ppc ?
<sYnie> is there still no possibility to get wlan cards with a hermes2 chipset work?
<stdin> never heard of a hermes2 chipset, have you looked on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<sYnie> i did
<guschti> kirgistan
<goodthing> stdin: good idea, thanks :)
<stdin> :)
<jpiccolo> how do i install a deb file
<stdin> !deb | jpiccolo
<ubotu> jpiccolo: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<jpiccolo> when i do that a window just flashes
<jpiccolo> doesnt do anything
<cox377> is there a way to so remote profiling from a server linux to linux in the same way as on windows?
<stdin> jpiccolo: open Konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole), then use "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/filename.deb" (where /path/to/filename.deb is the location and name of the deb file)
<jpiccolo> ok thank stdin
<stdin> no problem :)
<chuen> stdin: Can you teel me what the '%' indicates here: %./hotplug.sh  ? Thx
<stdin> chuen: where's that from?
<chuen> stdin: libmtp (Been reading INSTALL)
<stdin> chuen: it probably means the shell prompt
<chuen> stdin: Thanks.
<aakarsh> are ther any bots in this room
<stdin> chuen: no problem, the person who wrote the INSTALL file was probably using csh :P
<chuen> stdin: csh?
<stdin> heh, thought you'd ask
<stdin> !csh
<ubotu> csh: Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060413-1 (edgy), package size 235 kB, installed size 384 kB
<stdin> it's like bach (in that it's a shell)
<stdin> *bash
<chuen> stdin: Thanks for enlightening me :)
<stdin> :)
<chuen> stdin: Would you mind having a quick look here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1288/
<chuen> stdin: I don't have the 'hotplug present in /etc/
<chuen> stdin (this is from the libmtp INSTALL)
<stdin> chuen: so you don't have "/etc/hotplug/" ?
<chuen> stdin: Not sure where to locate it - or even if it has installed.
<chuen> stdin: No
<chuen> stddin: sorry, yes.
<chuen> :(
<stdin> chuen: I wouldn't worry about it, ubuntu has hotplug anyway
<chuen> stdn: I meant here: init.d/hotplug I don't have the script there.
<chuen> stdin is hotplug activated by default then?
<stdin> chuen: yeah, it'd on by default, I think it's built in to the kernel now
<stdin> or in udev, or both :P I need to read up on it, but it's enabled by default anyway
<chuen> stdin: Ah, OK. I'll have to do some more investigating (or give up and trade my son's Creatve Zen for an iPod) :)
<stdin> I hear Creative Zen don't have great support for linux
<stdin> not that iPod do either, but there is better support for iPod
<apokryphos> iPod themselves don't give any support for Linux
<apokryphos> it's just that it's more popular, and hence more efforts have been thrown into getting it to work
<stdin> yeah, I meant there is better linux support for iPod
<stdin> not other way round
<marlus> ai
<graniti>  Hi. I use a program which listens to different keyboard shortcuts. I have to make that this program doesn't listen to "Ctrl-Alt-Esc". is it possibile?
<stdin> well, it would be helpful if you told us what the program is ?
<vyoman> no IPod linux support from Apple - it is a shame if not a crime that Apple makes use of so much FOSS and returns so lttle
* vyoman no quick time movies
<stdin> Apple = the forbidden fruit, so don't use it
<intelikey> no it's not.      don't use mac but apple !=
<stdin> just ignore me anyway, I have an iPod
<stdin> tho I use rockbox on it
<intelikey> heh
<stdin> I removed the apple firmware
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> plus rockbox lets me play frozen bubble on my iPod :D
* intelikey expects people to have "whoami" command but wonders if anyone else has "whatami" command ???
<rockwell> what do i do if i get a pxe-e53 error on boot up?
<stdin> intelikey: in bash?
<intelikey> yeah
<stdin> yeah, I have it
<intelikey> it's a script
<intelikey> you do ?
<intelikey> what does it do ?
<stdin> intelikey: on my system it's an ELF, it just tells you your username
<intelikey> stdin that's whoami.....
<intelikey> reread ^
<intelikey> rockwell does that hang the system or does it continue to boot ?
<stdin> ahh, whatami :P
<stdin> nope
* intelikey does /exec -o whatami   for stdin  :)
<intelikey> command=BitchX pid=1611
<rockwell> The system halts.
<intelikey> rockwell what did it say just before that error ?
<intelikey> i'm trying to place where that would be happening
<rockwell> Something about Intel pxe-2.0 (build 083)
<intelikey> rockwell idk...
<dromer> hi
<dromer> how can I open a new ftp-account for a friend?
<Wombatundergroun> is anyone on?
<stdin> um, yeah
<Wombatundergroun> I need some help with navigating to folders from the console. can you help me please?
<stdin> use the 'cd' command
<stdin> eg: "cd Desktop" or "cd /home/user"
<Wombatundergroun> how it it used? "cd home/folder"?
<Wombatundergroun> ok, I think I tried that I'll go and try again.
<stdin> cd /place/you/want/to/go
<stdin> use "ls" to see what's in the directory
<Wombatundergroun> ahh, I think I missed the first / :D
<Wombatundergroun> l for Larry?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> ls = list, cd = change directory :)
<intelikey> rm = remove
<stdin> cp = copy
<intelikey> rm = remove  (delete in M$)
<stdin> mv = move
<intelikey> df = disk free
<intelikey> du = disk usage
<stdin> use "man command" to get the manual (where "command" is the command you want info on)
<intelikey> man man
<stdin> heh, yeah that too
<intelikey> info info
<intelikey> help help
<intelikey> :)
<stdin> for some light reading try "man bash" :)
<intelikey> light reading   :)
<stdin> only ~5000 lines
* intelikey closes man bash   just cause stdin mentioned it.
<intelikey> less = opposite of more     :)
<stdin> I've read the whole of man bash once, I was trying to find how to do something (can't remember what now), and I didn't know how to search then :P
<Wombatundergroun> thanks, it did what it was supposed to but not what i wanted :D
<intelikey> cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<stdin> tac = cat, but reverses it :)
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> tic tac toe
<intelikey> stdin should have did   man less   first :)
<intelikey> done
<stdin> yep, but that was back in the day :)
<intelikey> yestergo
<stdin> back in the way back when
<intelikey> my daughter coined that word at age 1   yestergo = some time before now.
* stdin adds "yestergo" to his vocabulary 
<intelikey> 1.5 maybe more like it.
<intelikey> yeah it's been part of my vocab for 17 years now.
<stdin> funny, spellcheck doesn't complain that yestergo isn't a word :P
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> but it is    that what i just said.
<intelikey> lol
<stdin> if spellscheck says it's a word, then it's a word
<intelikey> reminds me,  someone told me yestergo that uncompressed wasn't a word.    someone in here.   heh :)
<intelikey> collage kids    lol
<stdin> spellcheck likes it :)
<stdin> "undecompressed", however, isn't a word
<intelikey> it is too
<intelikey> it's not a number
<intelikey> it has a meaning
<intelikey> we pronounce it.  and understand what it means
<stdin> ok, it's not a recognised word, where "recognised" means it's in my spellcheck dictionary :P
<stdin> how about unundecompressed, is that a word ?
<stdin> or "deundecompressed" ?
<Jucato> :O
<intelikey> the fact that there is not a dictionary listing for every word that begins with un- doesn't mean much   look up un in the dictionary and you'll quickly see why.  the dictionary would be almost twice as big if there was.
<Jucato> unintelikely...
<intelikey> very good Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> and i am unjucato
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> hehe
<intelikey> it's like mal- or mis-  one of the two can be added to almost any verb  and some non-verbs
<stdin> well that's supercalifragalisticexpialidotious
<intelikey> and any state or action   can also be  un- state or actioned.
<intelikey> only if you're mary poppins  :)
<stdin> how do you know I'm now? :P
<intelikey> are you now.   or unnow ?>
<stdin> ever been to Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu ?
<stdin> (it's a hill in New Zealand)
<stdin> anyway, that's a but too -offtopic :P
<sYnie> as an foreigner, it's funny to see you guys philosophyze about the existence of words ... ;D
<Cagarro> I just downloaded new KDM themes but I dont know where to find them in order to apply them. Someone help me ? Thanks
<stdin> no, we know words exist :P
<Jucato> !changethemes | Cagarro
<ubotu> Cagarro: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> Cagarro: look towards the section about KDM Themes
<sYnie> lol :P
<Cagarro> tank you
<Jucato> now whether words have any metaphysical existence, that's the philosophical question :P
<intelikey> is a word a thing ?
<stdin> or is a word just an idea ?
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> sYnie: see what you've done? you shouldn't have used the 'p' word :P
<intelikey> philosophical   fee-los-o'-fical
<intelikey> :)
<sYnie> i would jump in ... but my english is just as bad to understand the half of what you are talking about ;D
<vge> peoples heads are exploding, please talk about preg_expressions or other simple things
* Jucato thinks up of a good Linux question...
<intelikey> for Q in `set | cut -d = -f1` ;do echo "$Q is set to ${!Q}" ;done
<intelikey> there   have so bash  ^
<stdin> heh
<intelikey> for Q in `set | cut -d = -f1` ;do echo -e "$Q/t=/t${!Q}" ;done   <<<< pretter output.
<intelikey> for Q in `set | cut -d = -f1` ;do echo -e "$Q\t=\t${!Q}" ;done   <<<< pretter output.
<Cagarro> I wonder if there is a  way to change the graphical login ( i cant finf any option in KDM)KDM
* intelikey blushes   wrong /  it's  \   heh
<Jucato> Cagarro: did you look in the guide I pointed you to?
<stdin> intelikey: was going to see if you were going to notice that
<Cagarro> nothing related with it
<Jucato> Cagarro: there's a section there about KDM Themes
<intelikey> Cagarro options are in set in /etc/kde*/kdm/*.conf
<Cagarro> well, there is kdm but it doesnt explain how to change the visual
<intelikey> oh stdin you didn't catch that....
<intelikey> :)
<Cagarro> the moldure
<Jucato> ???
<Jucato> it tells you to install the kdmtheme package, so that you will have a GUI way to add/remove/change KDM themes
<stdin> intelikey: I was playing with bash, my attention was somewhere else :P
<stdin> Cagarro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu#head-4b3b5593ae454ea8991ad90ceb81f453a0e6ab82
<Cagarro> tanks
<Jucato> it also tells you that if you install the kdmtheme package, you'll only be able to reach it through KControl
<Jucato> it also tells you that you need to be in Administrator mode to do these things
<stdin> my kcontrol is broken :(
<Jucato> it also tells you that as long as a KDM Theme is enabled, the appearance options in the Login Manager settings will not take effect
<Cagarro> :) tanks jucato
* Jucato should know what the guide says, because he made it
<Cagarro> :)
<Cagarro> but... where is Kcontrol?
<stdin> hmm, my kinfocenter is broken too :'(
<Jucato> Cagarro: the guide also tells you how to find it...
<Jucato> stdin: define "broken"?
<Cagarro> ok. I'm kinda laisy today :-) tanks again
<Jucato> apparently... :/
<stdin> Jucato: broken, as in shows nothing when I open them. (well kcontrol only shows "peripherals")
<intelikey> broken is the state of being 'unfixed'
* Jucato made the guide so there will be less Q&A about themes... apparently, it doesn't work under some temperaments...
<stdin> Jucato: btw, I'm running feisty, so that could be part of it :P
<Jucato> oh :)
<Jucato> feisty == random breakage... you should know that by now :P
<Jucato> when things go wrong on dev releases, #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu-devel are the places to be
<stdin> It's never worked in feisty tho
<stdin> Jucato: I'm not too bothered by it, was just mentioning it
<Cagarro> I really wish I could have all the artworks of kubuntu 6.06. It has a very nice visual. Much more appealing then the one from 6.10
<intelikey> feisty = unconstant unfixedness
<cloakable> :)
<stdin> feisty = dynamic unworkingness
<Jucato> Cagarro: you could. there's a way, but involves a bit more work than you're probably prepared to do
<intelikey> dynamic ~= unlinear   ?
<stdin> nonstaticly broken
<Cagarro> ya... I need a little bit more expreience. But I know what you mean. getting access to the directories, replacing one for the other ...
<intelikey> well i'm going to unconnect now.   i'll be back in the unpassed unpresent.
<stdin> see you unsoon
<intelikey> :)
<Cagarro> could you prepare me a script ? eh eh :) It would be really easier
<stdin> that reminds me, I need to finish a script I'm working on :)
<Cagarro> <and I need to learn how to make a script. Is it bach , isnt it?
<stdin> Cagarro: bash is one of the types of shell script, and probably the most common, but there are others
<Cagarro> I just want a way integrate several tasks in just one module
<stdin> all a bash script is (in basic terms) is a list of commands to run, one after the other
<Cagarro> like in batch, ms-dos
<stdin> shell scripts are the same as batch scripts, except you don't run them in DOS :P
<Cagarro> I understand. It's another set of commands
<stdin> Cagarro: good guide to bash scripts: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Cagarro> tanks stdin
<stdin> it may be a bit advanced, but it's very useful as a reference too
<Cagarro> Nothing like pratice and will, of course :) tanks again
<stdin> just experiment with them, as long as you don't run them as root (sudo), you can't to much damage to the system
<Cagarro> all right
<Jucato> Cagarro: about getting Dapper artwork into Edgy. go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the package named "kubuntu-default-settings" (for Dapper), open it up in Ark, extract the data.tar.gz. open it up, then search for the artworks there
<Cagarro> uao.. :) tanks very much jucato for your patience and atention
<sYnie> stdin, nice link. a few days ago, i searched for a bulked tutorial, like this.
<Jucato> tldp.org has a lot of good stuff, some for beginners
<stdin> sYnie: I've been using it as a reference for a while, like if I forget how to do something, I have several parts bookmarked :P
<sYnie> i'll notice it. thanks.
<Cagarro> stdin, this is what I call a complete guide !
<stdin> yeah, it starts quite basic, and gets quite advanced, you'll pick up a lot of tricks from there
<Jucato> !changethemes | lotusleaf
<ubotu> lotusleaf: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Cagarro> Jucato, there are soo many things in there. Whato to choose and where copy?
<Jucato> Cagarro: depends on what you want... I don't have access to X/KDE right now, I can only make certain assumptions...
<Cagarro> I really apreciate your help. I'll explore from here. tanls again
<Jucato> Cagarro: but once you have decompressed the data.tar.gz package from kubuntu-default-settings, look for the kubuntu-default-settins folder in there, that should have most of the artwork, usually inside a directory called share/
<katabatic> anybody very knowledgeable willing to help me? nobody can figure out my problem
<mario> is there an italian kubuntu channel?
<stdin> !it | mario
<ubotu> mario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sivaji> stdbin:how can i convert .tar.gz souce code file to executable program
<stdin> katabatic: we don't know what the problem is, you need to tell us before we can help
<stdin> sivaji: you need to compile it
<sivaji> stdbin:how
<katabatic> stdin
<stdin> sivaji: stdin, not stdbin :P
<katabatic> can you private message me
<stdin> katabatic: if you have a support request, you should ask in here
<stdin> sivaji: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Tontonq> fuckubuntu
<Cagarro> I found kdm theme manager but, after i put my password and click the button it says loading ad infinitum
<katabatic> the problem is the computer won't get an IP address from th router at boot via DHCP, I have to run a command like dhclient eth0 or something manually
<stdin> !language | Tontonq
<ubotu> Tontonq: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tontonq> just a joke :p
<Tontonq> we love kubuntu :D
<katabatic> well I feel thatway, Tontonq :(
<Tontonq> :p
<katabatic> as I just installed this
<katabatic> and already have a stupid, stupid, ass problem
<stdin> katabatic: have you set the interface to use DHCP ?
<katabatic> that nobody can help
<stdin> katabatic: in System Settings?
<katabatic> yes
<katabatic> it worked before on fresh install, then I broke it somehow
<stdin> katabatic: but "dhclient eth0" works ?
<katabatic> I think so
<katabatic> or by going to the network settings, deactivating and activating eth0 works too
<AndyBe> katabatic:  look into the system settings. The networkcard under VMware was disabled after installation, works on live cd.
<AndyBe> katabatic: and don't forget to aktive for each boot! that was my problem why i configurue always the networkcard to dhcp.
<stdin> katabatic: a couple questions, what type of network is it? (wired or wireless) and, is it vmware, or installed on a real pc?
<Cagarro> i dont undrstand... How to have complete privileges without having to type everytime the password. just this session ...
<katabatic> vmware?
<katabatic> wired
<katabatic> installed
<katabatic> worked fine on fresh install
<stdin> Cagarro: use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<katabatic> then I broke it somehow
<AndyBe> katabatic: It was like that. katabatic 6.10 ?
<Cagarro> will it work in graphical apps?
<stdin> katabatic: can you post /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> Cagarro: no, you want konqueror as root?
<Cagarro> yes. just this time
<stdin> Cagarro:  press Alt-F2, then enter: kdesu konqueror
<Cagarro> tnks
<stdin> no problem, just be careful :)
<karmikaze> anyone here familiar with the kde login problem where it asks you to check if dcopserver is running??
<karmikaze> i am unable to login to eithe rkde or gnome
<apokryphos> did you launch applications with sudo?
<apokryphos> you can muck up your dcop sockets if you do so; quite dangerous.
<katabatic> http://www.pastebin.ca/314143
<apokryphos> huh
<karmikaze> :/
<karmikaze> i remember someone from suse telling me to wipe out the .ICEauthority files or something like that
<stdin> katabatic: how many interfaces do you have?
<karmikaze> i dont have sudo access on this machine
<katabatic> 2, I need eth0
<apokryphos> karmikaze: well, not if you mucked up your dcop sockets
<karmikaze> but im sure its something in my local account that is stopping me from logging in cos other users can ge tin
<apokryphos> though that was me ;-)
<AndyBe> katabatic:  eth0 in the last line move up where it belongs.
<apokryphos> ubotu: kdesu | karmikaze
<ubotu> karmikaze: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<stdin> katabatic: did you remove the "#" symbols from the file, you should have some in there ?
<karmikaze> i didnt use sudo for anything
<apokryphos> it sounds like you did
<karmikaze> i dont run anything on this machine its university lab machine
<karmikaze> i only browse online an duse irc
<karmikaze> oh well i'll talk to suse people again they fixed it before
<apokryphos> can you pastebin the full dcop output error?
<apokryphos> karmikaze: the suse people was... me
<apokryphos> IIRC, anyhow
<karmikaze> could not read network connection list from some file, check if dcopserver is running
<katabatic> none there
<katabatic> stdin I'll be back
<mario> how can i add ubuntu-it in my channel list?
<karmikaze> prompting me to look at some .DCOPxxxxxxx file in my home dir, but its not there
<Jucato> mario: autojoin channel list? press F2 -> Edit, then at the bottom there's a place for adding channels
<apokryphos> karmikaze: rm -rf ~/.DCOP*
<Cagarro> I'm happier now. Things are just working the way I want :)
<karmikaze> i havent got any .DCOP* files :/
<apokryphos> karmikaze: rm your ~/.*authority
<karmikaze> ok
<mario> and then?what is the channel name?
<stdin> mario: also make sure the channel starts with a "#" or it won't work: eg "#kubuntu-it"
<apokryphos> mario: channel name is #ubuntu-it
<Jucato> !it | mario
<ubotu> mario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<karmikaze> ive got two lots of abm2      2705     1  0 14:04 ?        00:00:00 dcopserver --nosid
<karmikaze> abm2      2713     1  0 14:04 ?        00:00:00 dcopserver --nosid --suicide
<karmikaze> is that going to be problematic?
<olimpico> I bought a TP-Link Wireless card, i read in internet it was automatically recognized by Ubuntu, but I had ubuntu already installed, How do i make KUbuntu to recognize my new Wireless card??? When I type lspci, it's there, but how do I configure it?
<karmikaze> ive removed all the auth files
<apokryphos> karmikaze: issue sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<apokryphos> karmikaze: then start it again
<karmikaze> think i'll have to reboot i dont have sudo access on this machine
<karmikaze> brb
<mario> but when i add they ask me the password
<AndyBe> karmikaze: that's nice
<karmikaze> ?
<AndyBe> reboot
<AndyBe> katabatic:  and now?
<stdin> mario: leave the password part blank
<olimpico> Please someone help me, just give me a hint!
<katabatic> nothing
<AndyBe> it did't work ?
<katabatic> I changed the interfaces according to somebody, still nothing
<apokryphos> ubotu: wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<katabatic> so it's not the interfaces file
<katabatic> probably
<AndyBe> hm
<katabatic> but running the command dhclient eth0 makes it work until I reboot again. maybe some service isn't running??
<karmikaze> nope  same error
<karmikaze> and when i try starting gnome, it wont get past trying to load metacity
<stdin> katabatic: you have 2 interfaces, eth0 and eth1 ?
<stdin> katabatic ?
<katabatic> yes
<katabatic> I tried running ifup -a  or something according to somebody
<katabatic> http://www.pastebin.ca/314157 I get this
<katabatic> I'm trying to get eth0 working
<katabatic> it's not in there even
<katabatic> in that message
<katabatic> is that good or bad
<stdin> katabatic: you need to change the /etc/network/interfaces file to this http://www.pastebin.ca/314158
<stdin> katabatic: you can edit it by pressing Alt-F2 and in there typeing: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<katabatic> ok I got a different result after doing ifdown
<scrav> ok to ask newbie questions here? or where should i go? :D
<scrav> anyone experience a problem with sound on alaptop?
<katabatic> http://www.pastebin.ca/314163
<stdin> scrav: this channel is for ALL questions, newbie or not :P
<scrav> stdin:  nice :D
<Jucato> (all *kubuntu* support questions) :P
<AndyBe_> katabatic: you got it i was short out?
<stdin> katabatic: then it's working now, you got an IP address
<stdin> scrav: back at you :P
<scrav> hey
<AndyBe_> katabatic:  system configuraiton in kde , you know that writes a clean new file.
<scrav> i got a packar bell laptop. Realtek soundcard , no sound from speakers just very low sound from headphones
<stdin> scrav: have you made sure the volume is turned up?
<scrav> yeah
<stdin> and in "alsamixer" too ?
<scrav> ya, this is like a bug or something ive read about it
<scrav> i did as the guides told me, install alsa package
<katabatic> no it's not working
<katabatic> AndyBe_ what system configuration in KDE?
<DaSkreech> What is kopete parsing at startup?
<AndyBe_> hm... "Systemeinstellungen" in german.
<mildner_> hallo jemand online
<AndyBe_> mildner_: make a joke.
<gianlux89cs> by exam cisco You have the ansewer
<gianlux89cs> ???
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mildner_> ich versuch mir die bersetzung in kopete einzuarbeiten, jemand ahnung?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<chuen> Hi . I upgraded to Edgy yesterday and I've since discovered that Skype is no longer working fully (only one-way audio). What might have changed with the upgrade? Mixer?
<XVampireX> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2002754#post2002754
<XVampireX> chuen: Only the other party can hear you or only you can hear them?
<chuen> XVampireX: I used the 'Sype Test Call, recorded my message, but could not hear it played back to me.
<chuen> One thing I've noticed since the upgrade is that my mic is unmuted on my headset plu
<chuen> the sound balance (L/R) had altered.
<XVampireX> go to mixer and make sure all settings are correct
<chuen> That's why I asked about the Mixer.
<XVampireX> You heard the woman tell you everything you need, right?
<chuen> OK, I'm acyually winging it a bi there :) There are so many more options thatn in Widoxze .... :)
<XVampireX> Make sure you have capture on capture
<chuen> OK.
<XVampireX> And you can at least hear yourself locally
<chuen> XVampireX: It was on (slected) but the fader was down for some reason.
<n0ne> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<XVampireX> capture doesn't matter if it's max or min, it should just have capture on, it's the capture device setting :)
<chuen> Oh, OK.
<chuen> Let me test it again.
<XVampireX> just make sure you hear yourself locally first, if you can, it's good if not, it's a problem with your microphone being unplugged or something like that :P
<XVampireX> Me, I need help with that: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2002754#post2002754
<chuen> XVamireX: Do I need to reboot?
<XVampireX> No
<chuen> OK. As I said, I can hear myself (through headset).
<XVampireX> Good
<chuen> So the mic must be plugged in :)
<XVampireX> Make sure mic settings has capture on too, so it can use the capture device
<chuen> k
<n0ne> is there anyone using cedega?
<XVampireX> n0ne: their channel #cedega
<n0ne> oh thx alot
<chuen> XVampireX: Voila! Thanks alot :)
<rejis> can you help my friend connect to the net?
<XVampireX> chuen: no problem
<chuen> OK. ttyl.
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<XVampireX> bye chuen
<n0ne> vampire, none asnwering on theyr channel, maybe u can help me?
<rysiek|pl> anybody tried enabling 3d on a mobility radeon x700 on edgy? I am having some problems (namely, after generating a package from the ati installer and changing the driver in xorg.conf to fglrx - and rbooting - I get that DRI failed to initialise)
<stdin> rysiek|pl: why didn't you use the package from ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> stdin: well... hmmm... I think I have tried it and got the same error, but I'll try it again, just in case
<stdin> XVampireX: found this which may help you http://aznv.tv/wiki/index.php?Linux%2FFreeBSD%20How-to
<XVampireX> stdin: I did it and it doesn't work
<stdin> hmm, so you have the w32codecs ?
<XVampireX> yes
<XVampireX> I even got the most recent one
<XVampireX> right from mplayer website and installed it in /usr/lib/codecs
<stdin> XVampireX: can you give me a direct link to one that you're trying to play, so I can experiment a bit?
<XVampireX> I tried it with all of them
<XVampireX> They use the same thing
<XVampireX> www.aznv.tv
<stdin> a direct link?
<XVampireX> You don't like registering?
<XVampireX> Don't think it will let you
<stdin> ugg, fine I'll register to yet another site :P
<XVampireX> It's not a bad site
<XVampireX> I watched quite a few movies there once upon a time, they were pretty good
<fxr_> how do i find out what linux kernel version i am running?
<stdin> fxr_: uname -r
<XVampireX> n0ne: Patience is a virtue, don't use cedega though
<XVampireX> I think wine is good enough for what I need and most of the time it does the job better than cedega
<Yaccin> how can i get all the keys of my keyboard working?
<XVampireX> Yaccin: Multimedia?
<Yaccin> yes
<Yaccin> and G1-G18
<Yaccin> :)
<XVampireX> It was on digg a while ago, how to get all multimedia keyboards working
<Yaccin> i also need the G-keys for beryl :P
<Yaccin> multimedia keys on the keyboards-laptop work
<XVampireX> yes
<Yaccin> but not the ones on my logitech G11
<mario> italino
<mario> italiano
<mario> qualcuno parla in itiano?
<mario> in italiano?
<apokryphos> ubotu: it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<XVampireX> Yaccin: I'll get you the link soon, searching for it now
<sivaji> what this command will do "sudo auto-apt update"
<rysiek|pl> stdin: m'kay, removed the ati-generated packages, aptitude installed fglrx-driver from the repos - same thing
<XVampireX> sivaji: it updates the repository list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<XVampireX> so whatever repositories you have there will get updated, basically, checks for newer versions of software
<Yaccin> XVampireX: thx ^^
<waylandbill> I used a deb-src to build gtkpod with mp4v2 support. Now adept says that gtkpod is upgradable. How do I get it to not say that until a new version really is available?
<kjdis> While compiling something, "error: `gettid' has not been declared", I believe this a simple issue with kernel headers?  Anyone?
<XVampireX> Yaccin: But I may not find it :-/
<stdin> XVampireX: hmm, seems something has changed server side, all I get with the .nsv file is some HTML code
<XVampireX> stdin: What do you mean?
<XVampireX> What must have changed there? :P
<stdin> XVampireX: you know in the m3u file there is a link, that you need to open in mplayer ?
<XVampireX> Yaccin: http://www.elsbrock.com/cherry
<stdin> XVampireX: all I get when I download that link is HTML code (web code)
<waylandbill> kjdis: is the source file the error was in including <sys/types.h> and/or <linux/unistd.h> ?
<XVampireX> stdin: Yes, that's why I opened it up as -playlist
<XVampireX> I tried it by copy pasting the link, same thing, but then again, it's obvious
<XVampireX> stdin: They don't allow downloading
<stdin> XVampireX: they must now need you to use a cookie to get the stream
<XVampireX> It's an error code in their website
<XVampireX> I tried quite a few things
<Yaccin> XVampireX: i dont have a cherry keyboard, i have a logitech G11 :P
<stdin> XVampireX: doubt its an "error", more they have made it more "secure"
<kjdis> waylandbill: yes, #include <linux/unistd.h>
<XVampireX> Yaccin: What's your point? You do the same for your keyboard.
<XVampireX> stdin: I can understand that but they claim that it works in Linux and some actually somehow got it working, no idea how... I'm talking about VLC, too.
<kjdis> waylandbill: nd #include <unistd.h> too
<Yaccin> XVampireX: but it should work without doing that!
<Yaccin> it worked with the same keyboard on my desktop
<XVampireX> Yaccin: Blame it on logitech
<XVampireX> On your desktop = windows?
<Yaccin> no
<Yaccin> on my desktop pc with kubuntu
<XVampireX> So what?
<Yaccin> now im on my laptop
<XVampireX> With kubuntu?
<Yaccin> yes
<XVampireX> And exactly same keyboard?
<Yaccin> yes
<XVampireX> Sounds like it doesn't detect your keyboard right
<Yaccin> my desktop pc is broken
<stdin> XVampireX: have you read the comments page for the instructions ?
<Yaccin> so i plugged the keyboard and monitor etc into the laptop
<XVampireX> stdin: I think so, yeah
<kjdis> waylandbill: also, gettid is used in 2 ways in the source, _syscall0(pid_t, gettid) and  return gettid();
<XVampireX> Yaccin: Maybe it detects the laptop builtin, instead.
<stdin> XVampireX: post number 7 shows it not working, they are on dapper
<Yaccin> XVampireX: but it worked on an earlier installation on the same laptop :P
<XVampireX> stdin: They are talking about earlier versions of mplayer, too
<Yaccin> hmm it works now o.O
<Yaccin> buuut the G-keys arent
<waylandbill> kjdis: I'm pretty sure the _syscall0 assigns an address for the gettid() call. I'm not sure why it's not finding it for you though.
<Yaccin> and the software there would probably not work
<Yaccin> but the are currently working as F1-F12 keys...
<paolo> hi. how can I automatically start process1 when process2 is killed by an event?
<XVampireX> stdin: I already had mplayer using faad2 codec to start with, and then again, that's related to audio
<kjdis> waylandbill: yeah I don't get why this isn't working either, I built my own kernel, which I have done on other boxes with this same source and never had a problem
<fxr_> is this the latest NDISWRAPPER supported adaptors list : http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#K ??
<stdin> XVampireX: all the site seems to be sending now is the text/html file. no video
<kjdis> waylandbill: but maybe in this case I broke something, I did have to manually copy 2 files into /usr/include to get it this far
<XVampireX> stdin: Yeah, security measure for sure
<XVampireX> Gotta figure out what to do with it then
<stdin> complain to the site
<XVampireX> hmm, going to wear new coat, getting pretty cold here :P
<XVampireX> I did, and they don't care about us, they also use a very non portable codec, too.
<paolo>  i mean: i have process2 which is killed by pressing "Esc" key. I want that process1 starts automatically when this occours...
<XVampireX> It's more of those lock-in procedurs that people do
<stdin> paolo: what exit number is genorated on the exit ?
<XVampireX> Yaccin: It may work, that doesn't matter, the problem there is that it doesn't detect your keyboard right, maybe conflicts with built in keyboard.
<paolo> stdin: how can i see it?
<Yaccin> XVampireX: now everything works, but only the G1-G18 keys arent
<Dasnipa`> paolo, yes you would have to do with by knowing the exit number and writing a program using fork() and then based on the exit number you can launch another app
<XVampireX> Yaccin: I understand that, what's hard to understand?
<paolo> Dasnipa`: i wouldn't write a program... i would like to do it with a script
<waylandbill> kjdis: rather than using CFLAGS to find those files?
<stdin> paolo: start the process from konsole, and exit it with escape, then type "echo $?" that should show the exit number, make sure it's the 1st command you do after it exits
<XVampireX> Your desktop pc doesn't have a built in so it detects your keyboard type just fine, get it?
<Dasnipa`> paolo, i dont know that its easy to do with a script. it is easy to do with a program
<Yaccin> XVampireX: also the G1-G18 keys "work" but they are configued as F1 - F12 keys, so when i try that on the website i will probably get the same codes as i would get for the F1 - F12 keys---
<XVampireX> You should report it as bug to Xorg
<paolo> ok wait a sect stdin
<XVampireX> Yaccin: What did I just say?
<frojnd> does edgy cd have option to manage partition! I don't wanna isntall linux, just to manage on the boot partition??
<frojnd> or any other program that manage partitions and has options to be booted?
<XVampireX> frojnd: No, you are left out in the cold without any way to install anything
<stdin> frojnd: yeah, it's qtparted i think, it's in the Kmenu
<paolo> stdin: it gives me '0'
<fxr_> if a network adapter is supported in earlier revisions of the linux kernel &  ndiswrapper, does it follow that it will also be supported in later versions ?
<XVampireX> frojnd: I'm just kidding, you have all the options to configure your partitions
<kjdis> waylandbill: well I don't know much about compiling really, so I didn;t even think of using CFLAGS, but in any case for any other compiles I'd rather have the right files in /usr/include anyway
<XVampireX> the installer is also using qtparted
<stdin> paolo: then it exited with success, so you can just do "command2 && command1"
<Dasnipa`> paolo, exit code 0 means success thats not very useful to you because youll get the same exit for normal exit and 'esc'
<kjdis> waylandbill: I think my problem is probably easily fixed, I just have no idea why gettid doesn't work
<frojnd> XVampireX: I don't wanna manage partitions on my linux mascine. I have problems with windows and I wanna manage partitions on boot so how can I get this prog?
<paolo> stdin: I see but
<fdoving> fxr_: no, it's not decided that it will be supported forever. the 2.4.x series support old stuff the 2.6.x series does no longer include support for.
<waylandbill> kjdis: that's true, but you'll have issues at link time in that case I'd figure.
<paolo> stdin: how can i start AUTOMATICALLY process2
<paolo> when process1 has exit code=0 ?
<kjdis> waylandbill: I was thinking maybe I should copy unistd.sh from  my new kernel into /usr/include/... as well
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
<stdin> paolo: that command will do it (the && means "if the process exits with 0 then start process 2)
<waylandbill> kjdis: probably a good idea since it may have changed... (or a symbolic link there)
<stdin> paolo: you just need the "&&" between the commands
<fxr_> ok thanks again, guys... : )
<paolo> stdin: but which is the first command.... echo?
<kjdis> waylandbill: yeah well a diff shows a huge section of code missing from one
<MalfermitaKodo> Anyone has the IP of a public nameserver?
<stdin> paolo: that just shows _you_ the exit code
<MalfermitaKodo> my boyfriend's ISP is fscking up
<fdoving> MalfermitaKodo: 4.2.2.1
<paolo> stdin: I don't understand your tip
<paolo> if process1 exits with "esc" key
<MalfermitaKodo> fdoving: joke?
<paolo> how can i start process2 automatically?
<fdoving> MalfermitaKodo: try.
<paolo> which is the command which listens when process1 exits?
<MalfermitaKodo> I am in the middle of a Gentoo installation
<XVampireX> frojnd: It's in kmenu
<kjdis> waylandbill: I've done this many times, on Deb, Gentoo, and even Kubuntu like this but older version, I really have no idea why this happenned, is there something I should run to make all my headers get updated from the new kernel?
<stdin> paolo: by running "process1 && process2" that will run process2 IF process1 exits with exit code 0
<Dasnipa`> paolo, you want process 2 to start only one 'esc' or any clean exit?
<kjdis> waylandbill: I created the header pkg when I compiled the kernel, thinking that installed them , but looks like all that does is put them into /usr/src/blahblah
<paolo> Dasnipa`: yes
<frojnd> XVampireX: in k meno yb wich section? and how do I burn it?
<Dasnipa`> paolo, that wasnt a yes/no question. only on 'esc' being pressed. or any successful exit
<paolo> Dasnipa`: sorry. only on esc pressed
<paolo> :)
<waylandbill> kjdis: I would think that the configure script would know to look for them there, but may be looking at the /usr/src/linux symbolic link.
<Dasnipa`> see this is why stdin's method doesnt work
<kjdis> waylandbill: well I tried the copy, still doesn't compile :)
<XVampireX> frojnd: You don't burn it, it's there, you need linux for it
<waylandbill> kjdis: what is it you're trying to compile, not that it necessarily matters?
<kjdis> VDR
<frojnd> XVampireX: u don't understand me :)
<frojnd> XVampireX: I wanna program to be booted...
<kjdis> waylandbill: I am trying to compile VDR, from working source I use for a few boxes
<microbalrog> Hey people.
<frojnd> couse I wanna insatll windows and something is wrong that disk cannot be  booted; I have to cehck if it's ACTIVE..
<microbalrog> Does anybody know IP's for public nameservers? Please?
<Dasnipa`> paolo, the best bet here would probably be to modify the source of process1 and add an escape code for the event of esc being pressed. but im not sure that theres a way to say 'start process 2 is process1 exits with code x' which is why i suggested a wrapper program using fork and exec
<kjdis> waylandbill: this same source also was running on an older Kubuntu box until a few weeks ago when hardware problem made me do this fresh install with 6.10
* microbalrog begs and such
<MalfermitaKodo> hey microbalrog!
<MalfermitaKodo> *greets*
<paolo> Dasnipa`: i can't do it but
<paolo> Dasnipa`: i guess that the simpler way is doing a small posix program which polls the status of the process named process1
<XVampireX> stdin: What's the output that you get from mplayer?
<waylandbill> kjdis: it's gotta be that it's not finding the right header I'd think. you could preprocess the source file to see what it's pulling in
<Dasnipa`> paolo, that is possible but im still not sure how you are to determine the exit method since esc returns 0 which is 'normal' exit
<MalfermitaKodo> and can someone help microbalrog to setup his net okayly?
<sivaji> if i try to compile a program  MinGwStudio window get closed ple tell me what to do?
<kjdis> waylandbill: How do I preprocess the file?
<MalfermitaKodo> please!
<kjdis> waylandbill: use gcc with some option?
<paolo> Dasnipa`: i poll process1 every 0.1 seconds and if it is not longer active, i start process2
<MalfermitaKodo> I'll send chocolate!
<stdin> XVampireX: http://www.pastebin.ca/314233
<MalfermitaKodo> I would help but forgot to emerge a browser
<mario> #ubuntu-it
<trappist> I always forget to emerge things on ubuntu
<trappist> since, you know...
<XVampireX> We get different outputs
<MalfermitaKodo> trappist: I am on Gentoo, microbalrog is on Kubuntu
<MalfermitaKodo> I'm just here to help wim with the techbabble
<trappist> MalfermitaKodo: ok that makes sense :)
<XVampireX> Kinda
<waylandbill> kjdis: that I'll have to look up
<kjdis> waylandbill: thanks for all the help, I am looking into it as well
<MalfermitaKodo> trappist: his connection is fscked up, he can only connect to sites via the IP
<XVampireX> How do you figure it's trying to send you an html page?
<drusila> hey ppl
<drusila> whats up?
<waylandbill> kjdis: -save-temps will store the foo.i file in the current directory. you'll want to do single file mode
<sivaji> if i try to compile a program  MinGwStudio window get closed ple tell me what to do?
<kjdis> waylandbill: this might be difficult, I don't know much about this stuff
<sivaji> is there any ide similar to ms visual studio in kde
<silence_> hi all / hola
<waylandbill> kjdis: oh. right. it may not help if you can't read it. :-/
<waylandbill> sivaji: kdevelop3
<trappist> sivaji: kdevelop
<trappist> what waylandbill said
<sivaji> can i compile visual c++
<trappist> sivaji: you can compile c++ - visual c++ is an ide, not a language
<Dasnipa`> lol
<kjdis> waylandbill: well I was thinking more aslong tyhe lines of how to even do it, considering I am just running the Makefile
<silence_> alguien que hable espaol x aqui?
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<waylandbill> sivaji: you could cross-compile, but that's pretty advanced.
<sivaji> cross compile means
<kjdis> waylandbill: what about the other unistd.h?  one is just <unistd.h> and one is <linux/unistd.h>
<waylandbill> kjdis: you could do g++ -c -save-temp foo.cpp, but I just did it and it doesn't tell full path. but you could compare the output to compare to.
<trappist> sivaji: compile in one environment for another environment
<kjdis> waylandbill: I'll try that anyway
<waylandbill> sivaji: but the gcc cross compiler is mingw, not msvc. you couldn't use mfc or anything like that.
<waylandbill> sivaji: but you could use qt (for open source) or wx
<sivaji> i cant get u
<matthew> !speedfan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedfan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> hi, how do i configure cpu fan setting in kubuntu?
<waylandbill> sivaji; you just trying to learn c/c++ or something?
<paolo> Dasnipa`: ok, let's start posix coding:)
<waylandbill> anyone know a package for converting vids to mp4 (for ipod)
<stdin> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<binks> htere is a gui posted on the forums for mp4 ipod creation
<trappist> mencoder is multiverse?!
<waylandbill> i don't need a gui per se. just a method. :-D
<binks> ok but if you read the scrip for the gui itll anwere the howto
<stdin> trappist: why wouldn't it be?
<binks> my english is soooo bad
<trappist> stdin: because it's open source?
<binks> specially seeing as im english
<stdin> trappist: universe = community supported, multiverse is for non GPL things
<binks> you mean you want to create  pay videos
<trappist> stdin: mplayer/mencoder is gpl
<stdin> trappist: I know, that's why it's in universe, not multiverse
<waylandbill> binks: yes. I want to convert vids to ipod format
<trappist> stdin: the bot just said it's in multiverse
<stdin> trappist: hmm, yeah. just noticed actually :P
<trappist> 09:59 <trappist> mencoder is multiverse?!
<binks> so why not use the gui in the forums waylandbill
<waylandbill> binks: I'm still looking for it
<binks> or i think avidemux will prob do it too
<binks> ok just a sec
<aleksanteri> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<binks> waylandbill : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158461
<binks> waylandbill : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946&highlight=ipod+mp4+gui
<waylandbill> thx
<sleepy943> Any good kubuntu learning guides out there that I can print out?
<Jucato> sleepy943: http://help.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> theres a PDF version of the Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<stdin> trappist: I've asked about, and think I have an answer :P
<trappist> stdin: something to do with linking against w32codecs?
<stdin> trappist: no, it only suggests that
<paolo> well, another question i have to control if two process are active (i can use pidof). if they aren't active I have to control the same thing after 3 seconds. if they aren't active yet I have to launch another process
<stdin> trappist: but it depends on "libmp4v2-0" and maybe some others
<Jucato> it must depend on some other thing thats in multiverse
<trappist> I mean in the code, not the package
<stdin> trappist: that are in universe
<trappist> stdin: you mean multiverse
<stdin> trappist: the code is all GPL, it just depends on some things in multiverse
<trappist> right.  that makes sense.
<stdin> yeah, I mean multiverse, not universe :P
<Jucato> if an app is dependent on even a single multiverse package, its put into multiverse, regardless of license
<Jucato> afaik (from previous discussions about Screenkast)
<stdin> trappist: interesting thing, is that debian has mplayer (not mencoder) in it's main repo now
* stdin thinks he just started an argument on #ubuntu-devel now :P
<trappist> stdin: probably compiled without support for several formats
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> is there an rdp _server_ for linux?
<stdin> http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2005/02/msg00175.html << link explaining why it's in debian
<geneweb> hey
<stdin> _eMaX_: RDP is a MS protocol, VNC is the equivalent
<kjdis> waylandbill: looks like gettid usage has changed, so I need to update to newer VDR
<waylandbill> kjdis: oh.. it was a problem in the source code.
<kjdis> waylandbill: I believe so
<ohyesyoucan11> I'm having problems with this error message: kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<cloakable> ohyesyoucan11: Are you running kate as root?
<stdin> running a GUI app as root?
<ohyesyoucan11> yeah
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: use kdesu not sudo
<ohyesyoucan11> oh ok, thnks, :)
<ohyesyoucan11> stdin and cloakable, it still wont connect to the Xserver, do I need to install something?
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: how are you running it? from the run dialogue ?
<ohyesyoucan11> well, from terminal, I'm just trying "sudo su > kate sources.list" (in the propeer directory)
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: that's not the right way
<ohyesyoucan11> OK
<ohyesyoucan11> should I restart and not be super user?
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: what are you trying to do?
<ohyesyoucan11> alter my sources.list file
<naee> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ohyesyoucan11> ok cool, I'll try it. thanks
<ohyesyoucan11> again lol
<naee> or as a normal user do xhost local:localhost
<naee> that will allow root to use display :0
<stdin> naee: that syntax doesn't look right
* naee wonders how that can be turned on permanently 
<naee> its correct stdin
<microbalrog> Okay, I need more nameservers
<stdin> naee: 'xhost +local:' or 'xhost +inet:localhost' localhost is a host
<ohyesyoucan11> thanks guys, it worked.
<eeanm> ~host google.com
<insanity> exec of host led to exception: #<Errno::ENOENT: No such file or directory - host>
<eeanm> stdin: ...I just did it, it worked
<stdin> read man xhost
<eeanm> $ xhost local:localhost
<eeanm> non-network local connections being added to access control list
<stdin> eeanm: do it without the localhost and see
<eeanm> does your way work accross sessions?
<sinbad33> hey guys wats the best drive-image program to use for Edgy ??
<stdin> eeanm: yeah, 'local:' takes no parameter
<fdoving> sinbad33: for backup or disaster recovery i recommend mondo rescue. or partimage.
<eeanm> I get the exact same message stdin
<eeanm> but I'll see if it works next time I open X
<sinbad33> fdoving, ok , do i get those using adept ?
<stdin> eeanm: that's because with 'local:' it ignores everything after it
<eeanm> sinbad33: dd ;)
<fdoving> sinbad33: yes. i belive so.
<stdin> dd is the best :)
<fdoving> and dd is not recommended as it includes non-used space in the image-size.
<sinbad33> oh good thx
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<sinbad33> dd?
<daftman> sup blue
<eeanm> dd does a bit-by-bit copy of a partition
<sinbad33> ok i'll check those out
* sinbad33 looks for dd on adept
<BluesKaj> just logging on , to learn some more stuff ,daftman
<alexandrepos> what a better sip phone for kde ???
<sinbad33> i dont see 'dd' on adept :(
<eeanm> anyone know how to mount a "Linux plaintext" partition?
<bronze_0_1> a what?
<stdin> eeanm:  if you want to make it permanent use something like this in your ~/.bashrc http://pastebin.ca/314291
<eeanm> sinbad33: its a tiny utility, its probably bundled with something else
<bronze_0_1> eeanm: what partition type does fdisk report for the partition?
<stdin> sinbad33: it's already installed
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: well cfdisk reports Linux plaintext
* sinbad33 looks for dd under utilities
<bronze_0_1> wow - never heard of a linux plaintext "partition"
<eeanm> its the "instant on" dvd player that came with my laptop, its Linux. I was wanting to see if I could use it under my normal linux.
<fdoving> stdin: i'd recommend using ~/.xsession for xhost, instead of bashrc.
<eeanm> well yea me neither until I got this laptop bronze_0_1:)
<bronze_0_1> wow
<fdoving> stdin: or make a  ~/.kde/Autostart/xhost.sh
<sinbad33> stdin, ok but its not visible under any of my utilities or programs, that i can see
<stdin> fdoving: it checks for a display, but yeah, you're right
<eeanm> sinbad33: why do you want dd?
<fdoving> sinbad33: you don't want dd. you want mondo rescue or partimage.
<stdin> sinbad33: it's a console command
<sinbad33> ok console
<bronze_0_1> eeanm: see the last email on this page (at the bottom), search for plaintext : http://www.gatago.net/linux/kernel/15453382.html
<sinbad33> eeanm, i just want to make my own custom kubuntu OS drive image
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: thanks, will do
<sinbad33> how do i start dd in the konsole? just type -> run dd ?
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: sounds like it might be some sort of custom thing then
<eeanm> I suppose Toshiba must make the source code available somewhere
<bronze_0_1> or they are using the pathc described on that page.
<stdin> sinbad33: if you haven't used the console much, don't bother with dd (if you want to find out more about it use "man dd" in konsole)
<fdoving> sinbad33: you don't want dd. but if you really must use it. read some docs, for example: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<bronze_0_1> *patch (apparently my keybaord has a lisp)
<sinbad33> stdin, ok
<eeanm> well its a gpl requirement, they have to make the source available
<eeanm> even if the gpl stuff they use is already available elsewhere
<sinbad33> ok i will read up on those
<bronze_0_1> eeanm: are you sure toshiba makes the dvd player? They may only be branding it.
<eeanm> well sure
<eeanm> someone made it :)
<fdoving> eeanm: they don't have to publish it, they only need to provide it on request. or something like that.
<eeanm> erm
<bronze_0_1> I just bought a 10"lcd screendvd player for the car, comes w/2 wireless head sets.. $100
<bronze_0_1> prices are dropping like stock prices during the dot bomb
<eeanm> wireless head sets are expensive themselves o.o
<eeanm> usually
<bronze_0_1> yeah, I was surprised
<bronze_0_1> I'm also skeptical.  Gonna test it right away
<paolo> how can i assign to a variable the output of a command?
<stdin> paolo: what do you mean?
<fdoving> paolo: variable=echo 'hello';echo $variable
<fdoving> ehm.
<fdoving> paolo: variable=`echo 'hello'`;echo $variable
<fdoving> there..
<fdoving> with those dotts.
<Dr_willis> backticks.. :) better to use the $(echo hello) contruction isent it?
<paolo> fdoving: let's try
<sinbad33> hey guys how do i make epiphany my default browser instead of Konq
<stdin> variable=$(echo 'hello');echo $variable(
<stdin> without he trailing (
<fdoving> Dr_willis: yeah, it's cleaner.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> it skips over the 'where is the `    key at... discussion that seems to follow also...  :)
<stdin> sinbad33: in System Settings -> Default Applications
<fdoving> .. and it improves readability.
<sinbad33> stdin, oh wow ok thx
<stdin> and makes scripts easier to read
<stdin> sometimes you miss the ` especially when there are " and ' around
<sinbad33> i think im falling in luv w Kubuntu  :))
<stdin> and Kubuntu loves you too :)
* sinbad33 names first child Kubuntu..
<stdin> no, Kubuntu is a good name for a dog tho :P
<sinbad33> haha
* stdin yells "Here Kubuntu, good boy"
<paolo> fdoving: it doesnt work for this: pidtotal=`echo pidof kate`
<Dasnipa`> stdin, i havent met many dogs that 'encompass the act of sharing'
<stdin> paolo: remove the "echo" part
<stdin> paolo: pidtotal=$(pidof kate)
<stdin> paolo: also, if you expect the output to have spaces in it, use: pidtotal="$(pidof kate)"
<sinbad33> arf ARF!
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: I did a strings on th mystery partition, one thing it returned was "GCC: (GNU) 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1)"
<eeanm> :P
* sinbad33 wags tail 
<sinbad33> the only reason i dont like Konqueror browser is cuz i cant change my background color :(
<bronze_0_1> eeanm: see anyu string that might be the name of a filesystem type?
<eeanm> o.o
<sinbad33> white browser backgrounds hurts my eyes
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: yea, looks like it might be reiserfs
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: but it has a bunch of stuff in front of it
<eeanm> so it can't mount
<eeanm> this is my guess after reading that email you gave me
<eeanm> like it has grub in it too
<bronze_0_1> it may be multiple "sub-partitions"
<Tm_T> eeanm: Oink.
<eeanm> tm_t--
<eeanm> :P
<Tm_T> D'oh!
<Tm_T> We need amarok here too.
<eeanm> no
<eeanm> no we don't :)
<Tm_T> Bah.
<Lynoure> want and need are indeed two different things :)
<Xbehave> erm is anybody about knowledgable about beryl compliz?
<bronze_0_1> I want any mp3 player.
<eeanm> bronze_0_1: tm_t is referring to the megahal bot in #amarok :)
<stdin> Xbehave: beryl and compiz are 2 different projects
<bronze_0_1> heh
<Xbehave> but how are they different in terms of end user options
<eeanm> beryl has more stuff
<stdin> Xbehave: beryl has more "bling"
<eeanm> beryl is a fork of compiz
<stdin> and beryl is more kde friendly, I have found
<Xbehave> are there any advantages to using compliz instead of beryl?
<eeanm> the point of it all is bling
<eeanm> so use beryl ;)
<ohyesyoucan11> does anyone use kdirstat?
<stdin> I _have_ used it
<ohyesyoucan11> is it ok auto clean /  ??
<ohyesyoucan11> I read something about only using kdirstat in your home folder :-/
<stdin> I wouldn't mess with /
<stdin> but you don't have permissions to touch / anyway
<ohyesyoucan11> yeah, I DO NOT Want this to crash.  thanks, I'll just do my home folder.
<Vegeta^> When I plugged an USB memory key in my computer, it could be automatically detected and could be accessed as normal user, but now it needs a root user to mount and acces it and be able to copy/write to it. How can I change it back to the way it was before?
* waylandbill thinks beryl is a fork of /dev/null... nothing but trouble for now
<stdin> Vegeta^: 1. what version of Kubuntu are you on? 2. how are you mounting it?
<Vegeta^> stdin: Mouting it from terminal "sudo mount.."
<stdin> Vegeta^: mount with pmount, you don't need sudo then, and you will have write access as normal user
<stdin> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1build1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 588 kB
<stdin> you have it installed already
<Vegeta^> stdin: doesn't it mount on auto?
<stdin> Vegeta^: what version are you using?
<Vegeta^> stdin: DOn't remember where do I look it up?
<stdin> Vegeta^: lsb_release -c
<Vegeta^> stdin: That gave me "Codename dapper"..
<stdin> Vegeta^: It may be a bug, you don't see any dialogue asking what you want to do when you plug it in?
<Vegeta^> stdin: no not anymore
<stdin> Vegeta^: probably a bug then
<stdin> Vegeta^: just use pmount for now, you can run it from the "Run Command" dialogue, you don't need to open a terminal
<bronze_0_1> what package do I install to add pdf support to Kubuntu, please?
<stdin> !find pdf
<ubotu> Found: gs-esp, gs-gpl, kghostview, kpdf, poppler-utils (and 51 others)
<bronze_0_1> stdin: thank wasn't aware of that commnd
<bronze_0_1> *thanks
<stdin> kpdf looks good :)
<Vegeta^> stdin: This is what is writting in fstab: /dev/sda1       /media/usbdisk  auto    noauto,owner        0   0 <-
<bronze_0_1> gracias!
<bronze_0_1> stdin does apt-get do a find function like lthat?
<stdin> bronze_0_1: not apt-get, apt-cache. "apt-cache search something"
<bronze_0_1> great!
<stdin> Vegeta^: you don't put removable devices in fstab, but maybe as a workaround, but change "owner" to "user" or "users" or you'll still have to be root
<Vegeta^> stdin: It's funny but I tried changing that to user before, but it didn't work, but now I try it, it works.. :S Maybe because it's after a reboot. Wired.
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres a deb p[ackage for gimpshop ?
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !gimpshop
<ubotu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<stdin> heh :)
<soulrider> heh, thanks
<stdin> thank the bot :P
<stdin> good bot
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stdin> :)
<soulrider> lol
<|Osiris> is here anyone using Kubuntu with more than one panel?
<stdin> well, I have the taskbar separate from the main panel (taskbar it at the top of the screen) if that counts
<stdin> why?
<|Osiris> stdin, I want the same thing but...
<|Osiris> I used gentoo before
<|Osiris> an there is a difference in the possibilities with Kubuntu
<|Osiris> I want a small taskbar (100% width) on top
<|Osiris> and a icon bar (80%) at the bottom
<waylandbill> sounds like how xfce looks
<|Osiris> the problem is that I can't adjust the settings for the top panel
<|Osiris> in Gentoo there is an option in the panel settings where you can pick your panel
<aseigo> |Osiris: same on kubuntu, as that's a kde feature ... though i have noticed that sometimes directly after adding a panel for whatever reason the dcop signal doesn't get propagated properly on some systems..
<aseigo> |Osiris: and so you have to close/open the config dialog ... and perhaps sometimes even do a `dcop kicker kicker restart`
<|Osiris> k
<|Osiris> I try
<|Osiris> I added a "big" panel to the top now
<|Osiris> and reboot
<|Osiris> to be sure
<soulrider> stdin: you use gimpshop ?
<soulrider> dont reboot
<stdin> soulrider: no
<soulrider> just restart x
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> i installed it, but my gimp interface is the same, only thing that changed was the splash =/
<|Osiris> reboot is already done ;)
<|Osiris> you are right
<|Osiris> it works
<|Osiris> thanks a lot!
<lenscape> has anyone got bluetooth working on kubuntu?
<lenscape> it recognises the bluetooth adapter. KbluetoothD runs but it never sees any other devices
<|Osiris> lenscape, I have
<lenscape> |Osiris: great. What's the secret?
<|Osiris> No clue I installed it yesterday plugged in the dongle and it works
<|Osiris> automaticly
<lenscape> It simply works on SuSE but hopeless on kubuntu
<luxio> hi
<|Osiris> does anyone know where I can set the color of the text for  items in the taskbar?
<lenscape> |Osiris: that's probably in a theme somewhere
<|Osiris> found it but does not solve my problem
<|Osiris> never mind ;)
<ohyesyoucan11> I want to type a list of all my passwords (that's just how I do it)... I cant let anyone watch while I type it though... I figure disabling my internet connection completely and under Kate check the "dont back up' box... any feedback?
<lenscape> ohyesyoucan11: write them in a book
<ohyesyoucan11> yeah. lol, maybe I'm just a little slow, but I type so much faster than I can write. :-/
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: when you're done, change the permissions on the file to "user = read + write" and rest to forbidden
<ohyesyoucan11> stdin, that would do the trick?
<sebbar> hey guys, I've got one of these ac97 sound cards and when I want to set the "master channel" I've to set the headphone channel instead. Any idea on how to fix this?
<luxio> i upgraded my system to kubuntu 6.10, but audio stop works... a litle bit of amarok dbg msg:X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: that would stop anyone but you from even reading the file
<luxio> what i need tune?
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ohyesyoucan11> stdin, you have gift for fixing problems without a bunch of techno babble, you should write "Kubuntu for dummies" !!! :)
<ohyesyoucan11> biab
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: nah, I would have no life (not that I do now anyway) :P
<ohyesyoucan11> lol
<ohyesyoucan11> It's pry already written... the other day I saw Wicca for dummies... they have like EVERYTHING.
<ohyesyoucan11> I want wine for dummies.
<stdin> heh, good luck
<ohyesyoucan11> actually, before that I'd like psychic for dummies... they are both at my local bookstore!
* stdin needs/wants to learn python
<ohyesyoucan11> hacking Linux for dummies... I swear I saw something like that.
<stdin> "hacking linux" that's vague
<ohyesyoucan11> oh there is DEFINETLY python for dummies or something close, search Amazon, they have all of them.
<stdin> I know there is, I just haven't got it :P
<ohyesyoucan11> stdin... yeah I wonder what it's like... I doubt it shows you how to break the law, Idon't like to break the law either, with cyber-law though it's too complicated to undersant for the police or poloticians.
<ohyesyoucan11> *hacking linux for dummies I mean
<Tm_T> I hack daily.
<soulrider> i dont think the "* for dummies" books are any good, at least not the ones that i have read
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: you need to look up the definition of hacking vs cracking
<Tm_T> Yup.
* Tm_T loves hacking
<ohyesyoucan11> I think it should be called "hacking Windows with Linux" lol, I know the difference.
<stdin> cracking windows is as easy as cracking an egg
<Tm_T> stdin: And messy too?
<soulrider> stdin: youre wrong
<soulrider> its easier\
<ohyesyoucan11> technically it would prolly be called "cracking Windows with Linux" they pry don't make it that specifics, hacking is fun.
<stdin> it's only messy for the windows user :P
<vge> actually cracking an egg is not that easy ^^
<stdin> vge: I can do it one handed :P
<stdin> *to both an egg and windows
<vge> can get messy as with every cracking ;)
<OuT|aW> hello
<OuT|aW> i need help
<OuT|aW> any ops available
<soulrider> OuT|aW: im not an op, but what do you need ?
<soulrider> if its **REALLY** important you can do !ops and theyll come
<stdin> the ops are all hiding :P
<soulrider> !botsnack
<OuT|aW> well i heard abt the kubunto OS but i need help in installing them
<ubotu> Yum!
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> we can help you
<soulrider> no need toc all the ops
<OuT|aW> thanks
<soulrider> where are you stuck ?
<stdin> you don't need ops, that what we're here for :)
<OuT|aW> well i m totaly new to that OS
<soulrider> ahh :)
<soulrider> i was like that too :P
<soulrider> its easier than it seems
<OuT|aW> i just want to get out of xp
<OuT|aW> too much laggs
<soulrider> very wise
<stdin> good thing you can run Kubuntu without installing it too :)
<OuT|aW> huh....<stdin> good thing you can run Kubuntu without installing it too :)
<soulrider> OuT|aW: did you download the CD and burn it ?
<OuT|aW> i dnt get wat u meant
<stdin> OuT|aW: you can
<OuT|aW> not yet
<OuT|aW> i tried but cant seem to download
<soulrider> OuT|aW: if you insert the CD you can run kubuntu without installing it, but the changes wont be permanent, and since youre using a CD it will be kinda slow
<stdin> OuT|aW: Kubuntu comes on a "Live CD", so you can run the OS from the CD without installing :)
<soulrider> OuT|aW: let me give youa  link
<stdin> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<OuT|aW> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<OuT|aW> i tried
<OuT|aW> wat u mean by various formats
<OuT|aW> which is better
<fabrizio_> C' qualcuno italiano..??
<OuT|aW> edgy or drake
<stdin> OuT|aW: normal PC, Mac (and some others), you want the x86 version
<stdin> !it | fabrizio_
<ubotu> fabrizio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fabrizio_> c' qualche italiano???
<|Osiris> stdin, do you know how I can get my dekstop icons like home and trash?
<OuT|aW> well m using a P4 1.4ghz
<ohyesyoucan11> lol, you can apply hacking to lots of things... for example I take some legal herbs that give you a mild high... and I blend them in water and burn off most of the water (leaving oil)... then I put the herbs in vodka and shake it up and mix it and let it settle, then I strain the vodka, (you don't want chunks in there BELIEVE me (feels sick thinking about it... the final and ingenious step is to realize that Oil litterally
<ohyesyoucan11> disolves into alcohol... (it doesn't come to the surface like water... when the vodka has been infused with the herbs (dissolved oils)... then you just keep pouring it through a britta about ten times or more (a very important thing to realize is that you can buy the extra large bottles of NASTY vodka for like 7.99, after it goes through the britta ten times or more, it's so much cleaner... anyways, I was looking at a web page
<ohyesyoucan11> and they refered to it as a hack... I can kinda see why.
<stdin> |Osiris: jusr make them as shortcuts to locations (trash url is "trash:/"
<stdin> )
<stdin> ohyesyoucan11: pastebin for god sake :P
<ohyesyoucan11> lol
<OuT|aW> soulrider
<OuT|aW> which is better huh edgy or dapper drake
<LameBMX> ohyesyoucan11, try 90% isopropyl alcohol in a pressure cooker ... then boild the alcohol off
<LameBMX> ohyesyoucan11, and enjoy what remains
<OuT|aW> stdin which is better huh edgy or dapper drake
<soulrider> OuT|aW: edgy is newer
<soulrider> i have to go now
<soulrider> ill be back later
<stdin> OuT|aW: well edgy is the latest, but dapper has longer term support
<soulrider> bye ^__^
<stdin> bye soulrider :)
<ohyesyoucan11> LameBXM... you mean rubbing alcohol?
<|Osiris> stdin, home is home:/
<OuT|aW> ok stdin
<OuT|aW> stdin i need 1 more favour
<stdin> |Osiris: heh, I just use the System menu :)
<OuT|aW> byesoulrider :)
<stdin> OuT|aW: yep ?
<LameBMX> ohyesyoucan11, yeppers .. gotta find the high percentage though ... oh and dont try it at home ... highly combustable material .. under pressue ...
<Goliath23> hi
<ohyesyoucan11> weird, I thought alcohol had boiling point much lighter than alcohol... I'm interested in what you are saying tho.
<Goliath23> are there known bugs with usb mass storage handling in kubuntu 6.10?
<stdin> hello Goliath23
<OuT|aW> stdin see ur pvt msg
<stdin> Goliath23: not automounting ?
<Goliath23> no, it's automounting
<stdin> yeah, I think that's a known bug
<Goliath23> I connect my phone via usb which then acts and is detected as usb mass storage and I can access the sd card in it.
<stdin> you can mount it with "pmount /dev/sda1" for axample
<Goliath23> no, its detected and mounts!
<Goliath23> problem is, that secure remove doesn't work properly. normally my phone detects that its unmounted. sometimes it does that in kde as well. but not always
<ohyesyoucan11> LameBXM could you open a private chat with me?
<Goliath23> and then, another problem is: if I delete files, instead of deleting them, kde creates a .trash folder and moves the files there. If I then want to copy other files to the card it states that the card is full.
<Goliath23> it obviously doesn't delete the trash folder
<stdin> Goliath23: hmm, simple fix is to use "sudo eject /dev/sda" for example
<Goliath23> even if I do it manually it still states that there is no space
<Goliath23> I mean if I manually delete the trash folder
<tibbar> !java|tibbar
<ubotu> tibbar: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Goliath23> it seems that operations are delayed a bit too much
<boggystudios> I can't get  the kubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 i386 cds or the 6.06 64bit cd to boot in my laptop
<Goliath23> stdin: are there already bug reports for this? or shall I report it? i can't imagine that I'm the only one..
<stdin> boggystudios: what do you mean? do you see any errors? does it skip the CD and boot the hard drive ?
<stdin> Goliath23: report it anyway, if someone else has reported it, they'll let you know
<ohyesyoucan11> I dunno... beleive it or not, isolating pure ether form wine for example is a stiffer offense than pot!
<stdin> Goliath23: you can put in a support request too https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Goliath23> stdin: I try to do a search on launchpad
<Goliath23> stdin: but I think it's more an upstream bug to kde, no?
<stdin> Goliath23: still report it on launchpad
<stdin> I g2g for a while, my dinner is ready :) back in a bit
* stdin is not here, so don't ask
<boggystudios> stdin: no it just freezes
<boggystudios> stdin: I have the AMD Turionx2 processor in it so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not
<boggystudios> stdin: on the 6.06 i386 cd it froze trying to load cups
<boggystudios> stdin: on the 6.10 i386 cd it froze on a blank screen
<boggystudios> stdin: on the 6.06 64bit cd it froze detecting hardware
<ohyesyoucan11> bottom line tho... is run the cheapest vodka you can find through a nice britta pitcher OVER 10 times, it takes a minute... and you have this stuff that is still vodka, but in my opinion, I would choose it over grey goose any day... so there is your uncventional hack for the day... don't boil alcohol, it's very dangerous, this is about filtration,... not distillation.
<juano__> anyone know why i cant send mail with kmail using gmail, i can fetch mail fine
<Search4Lancer> e'er since reconfiguring Xorg, my middle mouse button doesn't work - any help?
<juano__> server smtp.gmail.com port 465 method plain and TLS
<juano__> Search4Lancer: what mouse you got?
<juano__> Search4Lancer: USB?
<Search4Lancer> yes
<juano__> Search4Lancer: maybe you got wrong protocol
<juano__> protocol should be IMPS/2 in xorg.conf
* Search4Lancer forgets where xorg.conf is located :-D
<juano__> Search4Lancer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Search4Lancer> of course
<juano__> Search4Lancer: search for the mouse section and in protocol try changing it to IMPS/2, thats a capital i at first
<Search4Lancer> right now it's ExplorerPS/2
<juano__> Search4Lancer: thats your prob
<juano__> Search4Lancer: change that to IMPS/2
<OuT|aW> anyone can tell me how to hipe my ip plz
<juano__> OuT|aW: hipe??
<Search4Lancer> hide, methinks
<OuT|aW> well i mean Using bnc
<c123> wow, another weird name lol
<juano__> Search4Lancer: you would have to reset X for effects of course
<LameBMX> Search4Lancer, try unplugging your modem
<LameBMX> errr OuT|aW unplug your modem ...
<Search4Lancer> LameBMX: you're talking to the wrong person
<Search4Lancer> juano__: yes, I know, saving things up first
<LameBMX> yea well i blame it all on qwerty Search4Lancer
<juano__> Search4Lancer: yes, try that and see if it works
<OuT|aW> hello
<OuT|aW> can anyone help me plz
<Search4Lancer> still no middle clicky
<juano__> Search4Lancer: no luck>?
<Search4Lancer> nope
<OuT|aW> juano__ can u help me plz
<juano__> OuT|aW: yeah whats up?
<OuT|aW> how do i hide my ip add ???
<OuT|aW> can u plz tell me
<astan> hm. where can i find out how to bridge two network interfaces in kubuntu?
<juano__> OuT|aW: hide? internal IP?
<barjoh10> hey juano
* astan bbl.
<Search4Lancer> OuT|aW: have you considered trying Tor?
<juano__> OuT|aW: have you tried configuring mouse via X?
<juano__> Search4Lancer: i meant, OuT|aW sorry
<juano__> barjoh10: hi
<Search4Lancer> juano__: that's what got me into this whole mess, reconfiguring X to fix my resolution
<Search4Lancer> I'd rather not go through that again
<juano__> Search4Lancer: resolution? where you configured it for mouse to break?
<OuT|aW> <Search4Lancer> OuT|aW: have you considered trying Tor? ?????
<Search4Lancer> huh? I was having problems with my resolution, was told to reconfig X, which is what I did, and it fixed it, but in the process, it boned my mouse
<OuT|aW> wat u mean by that
<Search4Lancer> as in exactly that
<Search4Lancer> install Tor
<OuT|aW> where to install thatfrom
<Search4Lancer> from whatever package manager you use
<TheGateKeeper> Search4Lancer, you probable need to take a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf then manually edit it
<OuT|aW> huh
<OuT|aW> wat is Tor actually : Search4Lancer
<Search4Lancer> TheGateKeeper: fine and swell, but I don't know what to add/edit in it to fix it
<juano__> Search4Lancer: your mouse section should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1327/
<juano__> Search4Lancer: check to see if you got Buttons "3"
<Search4Lancer> OuT|aW: educate yourself: http://tor.eff.org/
<TheGateKeeper> Search4Lancer, there you go ^^^^
<Search4Lancer> huh, didn't even have a buttons option in there... odd
* Search4Lancer refries X
<Search4Lancer> works now, thanks
<juano__> Search4Lancer: :) great
<juano__> anyone know why i cant use kmail to send mail? i configured it with gmail, fetching works fine
<HymnToLife> juano__, did you configure the SMTP too ?
<juano__> HymnToLife: yes, smtp.gmail.com port 465 TLS and PLAIN
<juano__> HymnToLife: its weird cause when i do write message then i put send, it just stays in outbox there and it wont pop up some windows like saying connecting... or sending...
<Hawkwind> Port 465 ??
<equinox> hola
<cloakable> Hi, my system keeps freezing, but I get nothing in /var/log/messages. Can anyone help?
<juano__> HymnToLife: ive tried port 587 also rightclickin outbox and put "send messages in queue" no luck
<equinox> algien habla espa;ol
<juano__> Hawkwind: ive tried 587 too no luck
* Rob-West returns from sleeping
<HymnToLife> juano__, why not just use your ISP's SMTP ?
<koli> hello
<koli> i have a problem
<koli> the resolution of my screen changed
<nightwatch> hi there, I m using kopete as msn agent , but there's no sound ... I use amarok with no problems, than I think the problem should be in kopete, any advice to fix it?
<koli> and i cannot set it again to 1024*800
<koli> it is a toshiba satellite a75 with 15.4 widescreen
<juano__> HymnToLife: dont see the need, works fine through thunderbird
<juano__> HymnToLife: just curious why it wont with kmail
<barjoh10> hello juano I didnt mean to interupt
<Wikipedia-Gast60> koli sucks
<koli> still got that problem with the screen resolution
<koli> cannot adjust it
<Wikipedia-Gast60> koli sucks
<koli> please someone help me
<Wikipedia-Gast60> koli sucks
<koli> wikipedia
<koli> what;s wrong
<Wikipedia-Gast60> you suck
<|Osiris> stdin, this what my desktop looks now: http://bqlabs.nl/drop/screen.png
<koli> why
<juano__> barjoh10: hello
<Wikipedia-Gast60> because you're gay
<juano__> watch it Wikipedia-Gast60
<koli> can you help me with the sceen?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-44-17.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<juano__> koli: hi there
<koli> can someone help meeee
<koli> hi
<koli> juano_
<juano__> koli: what seems to be the problem?
<koli> i just installed kubuntu
<koli> and when i updated the system the resolution came to 640
<koli> now i cannot change it back
<koli> there is only the 1024
<OuT|aW> ok i hv dwnloaded the kubuntu now wat do i do huh
<koli> i have a toshiba satellite a75 with 15.4 widescreen
<escant32> hello j
<barjoh10> hello
<juano__> koli: have you tried editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<koli> no
<escant32> you see Carly lately
<barjoh10> yeah
<barjoh10> why
<escant32> I like her alot
<barjoh10> serious
<juano__> koli: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to display section, you may want to add the resolution you want AND THAT monitor supports
<juano__> koli: you want 1024x768?
<escant32> but as a friend to the very end
<koli> no i want 1280x800
<juano__> koli: does your monitor support that?
<barjoh10> i just hope so huh
<koli> yes
<juano__> koli: ok
<juano__> koli: just a sec
<koli> ok
<escant32>  mi dulce nina nana nana
<barjoh10> stop kiding
<juano__> koli: try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1328/
<koli> ok i will thnx
<koli> ok i will restart the x server now juano_ and let's see
<juano__> koli: any luck?
<koli> yep thnx a lot :D
<juano__> koli: good :)
<koli> there was a line there with some xxx and i deleted it
<juano__> koli: ok, and you added resolution too?
<koli> no it was there alredy
<juano__> koli: ahh ok
<koli> thanks man
<koli> see ya
<juano__> koli: no prob
<juano__> koli: bye
<koli> be
<koli> :D bye
<OuT|aW> bye
<OuT|aW> ok anyone knows abt icmp bomber
<OuT|aW> or should i say Ddosing
<Xbehave> ive edited my kmenu, but id quite like to put the system setup shortcut thingy back in there is there anyway to do this?
<slow-motion> hallo
<OuT|aW> slow-motion : hallo
<slow-motion> hi OuT|aW
<binks> anyone no how i can get rid of 3 files in my home folder that when i right click delete complain file dont exist
<fxr> how do i add a printer in kubuntu
<trappist> binks: try from the console - rm filename
<binks> cannot remove `267357s340202203026037270310t311nnn336': No such file or directory
<binks> i dont no where the file came from
<vge> fxr: have you tried plugging it in?
<nightwatch> kopete can do voice chat?
<binks> fxr system settings
<fxr> yeah m just finding it now thanks binks..
<binks> kmenu ststem settings
<binks> nps
<binks> trappist it errors the same
<trappist> binks: I hate when that happens.  are you sure you typed it right, or did you use tab-completion?
<trappist> binks: also, I see a bogus character in the filename
<Xera> damn this is so annoying, kubuntu keeps mounting my psp as read-only, any way to fix this?
<binks> i just did dir the copied
<binks> then
<trappist> binks: try rm 2673*
<binks> highlight then ctr c then ctr v
<Xera> binks, ctrl c in a terminal doesn't work
<Xera> highlight it and right click->copy
<binks> rm: cannot remove `2673*': No such file or directory
<Xera> to paste is shift + insert
<trappist> in X, generally hilight=copy and middle-click=paste
<trappist> binks: I've run into that before.  I usually end up fixing, it, but it's been so long I can't remember how.  it's because of the bogus character in the filename.
<Xera> damn this is so annoying, kubuntu keeps mounting my psp as read-only, any way to fix this? <<?? i need this fast, my uncle brought his laptop round so i could burn windows but he's leaving soon. HELP =(
<binks> its because psp is ntfs isnt it
<Xera> uh no idea
<Xera> how do i check?
<trappist> if the psp is ntfs you're out of luck
<Xera> (it mounted fine a few days ago)
<trappist> Xera: run 'mount'
<trappist> oh then it's not ntfs
<binks> cant you mount it like your windows dive
<trappist> you could try sudo mount --remount -o rw /path/to/mount/point
<trappist> or is it, sudo mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mount/point
<Xera> mount: unrecognised option `--remount'
<trappist> Xera: yeah, try the second one :)
<Xera> jamie@jamie:/media/sdb1$ mkdir test
<Xera> mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Permission denied
<Xera> >:(
<Xera> =o works as root
<Xera> ^^
<juano__> Xera
<juano__> what you need to mount?
<Xera> a psp
<Xera> when kubuntu mounts it, it mounts it as ro.. but it's fixed now, i guess
<Xera> root@jamie:/media/sdb1# konqueror .
<Xera> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Xera> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<Xera> konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Xera> wth?
<juano__> Xera: with rw it should work in your fstab line
<tsdgeos> Xera: running konqueror as root is not a good idea
<juano__> Xera: its good to run sudo mount -a after changing your fstab
<Xera> juano__, i didn't add it to fstab
<Xera> i mean, when i plug it in to the usb port it detects it and mounts it
<juano__> Xera: ok
<Bizzy> hey, someone gave me a link on "how to set up the perfect (k)ubuntu" yesterday, was about installing apache php and mysql right on a kubuntu server, does anyone have a link like that?
<OuT|aW> anyone into hacking plz pm me thanks
<Xera> root@jamie:/media/sdb1# rmdir backup
<Xera> rmdir: backup: Read-only file system
<Xera> god :(
<juano__> Xera: is it mounted on vfat or ntfs?
<Xera> i have no idea
<Xera> ;s
<juano__> Xera:  cat /etc/mtab
<Xera> vfat
<juano__> Xera: ro , or rw?
<Xera> rw
<bronze_0_1>  http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<bronze_0_1> Bizzy:   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Bizzy> that was it
<Bizzy> thanks
<Bizzy> forgot to bookmark it
<bronze_0_1> grep -i perfect Freenode-#kubuntu.log
<Xera> OuT|aW, you realise hacking is not where you break into someone elses computer.. that's cracking
<Bizzy> going kubuntu server on the new server at work
<Bizzy> we only ever set up fedora servers before
<bronze_0_1> Bizzy: Good Luck
<Xera> Bizzy, you could just follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Bizzy> but i have moral objections to fedora now, they piss me off
<bronze_0_1> Bizzy: There's always Centos
<Xera> apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5
<Bizzy> Xera: i need to be able to set up everything you would need on a shared web host server
<matthew> ok, here we go! I'm trying to use kppd to access a serial modem (Phoebe V1456VOE) and use that to access the internet. My problem is that after I make/configure an account in kppd, I'm not able to put in a username nor a password...any ideas?
<Xera> Bizzy, oh ok
<Xera> juano__, any ideas?
<Bizzy> our 4th and 5th shared www servers arive on monday, im setting them both up
<juano__> Xera: user,noauto 0 0  --> add these options to your psp fstab line and then sudo mount -a
<Xera> ffs does anything work in root?!
<Xera> root@jamie:/media/sdb1/backup# kate /etc/fstab
<Xera> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Xera> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<Xera> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.
<Xera> >:(
<juano__> Xera: or mtab line
<matthew> !pastebin | Xera
<ubotu> Xera: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bronze_0_1> Bizzy: On the other hand learning K/Ubuntu is a goos thing too :)
<bronze_0_1> *good
<Xera> matthew, a pastebin for a few lines? noty ;p
<bronze_0_1> Xera: Freenode policy seems to be don't paste in the channels
<juano__> Xera: i think you got something wrong if you cant kate /etc/fstab
<Xera> freenodes' policy is stupid anyway
<balint> Hello! wich is the "best" email program for kubuntu? i mean wich one has the most available settings... for example spam filter, custom filter rules... (like in outlook)
<Xera> juano__, it works in sudo but not in root ;/
<bronze_0_1> Xera: use "xhosts +"  to allow root access to the X-Display when logged in a non-root user
<matthew> Xera, sorry...my bad....
<Bizzy> bronze_0_1: well, i use kubuntu on my personal home server, but i didnt really pay attention to any security setup, since its local network only
<juano__> Xera: use gksudo kate /etc/fstab
<bronze_0_1> Bizzy: Ja, I'm dorta doing that to.
<Xera> i don't have gksudo lol
<Tm_T> balint: Kmail, use it alone or as part of Kontact
<Xera> bronze_0_1, wha?
<juano__> !gksudo | Xera
<ubotu> Xera: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<balint> Tm_T: and what about mozilla thunderbird?
<fxr> how necessary is it to run a firewall with ubuntu.. how important is it?
<Xera> Package gksudo is not available, but is referred to by another package. his may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or s only available from another source : Package gksudo has no installation candidate. nice xD
<matthew> oh, whoops, I"m not using kppd, I'm using kppp
<bronze_0_1> Xera if you are not logged in as root, but attempt to use a subshell/command with root privs, it will not be able to access the X-Display unless you first issue the "xhosts +" command
<Xera> bronze_0_1, xhosts command not found
<Xera> more stuff to install?
<bronze_0_1> Xera: Boy, you got nothin'...
<bronze_0_1> Does "ls" workj? :-)
<Xera> lol
<Xera> yes.. xD
<juano__> bronze_0_1: lol, install more packages Xera
<Xera> Ionly have 8 gb for linux, since windows takes the other 70
<Xera> _._
<Xera> I only*
* Xera slaps winblows
<Tm_T> balint: I find Kmail better in my use, try them both and use what you like.
<Bizzy> both kubuntu and windows have 250gb each on this pc
<Bizzy> sata2 drives too
<blekos> hi,  how can i add a network icon on the taskbar?
<Xera> Bizzy, well lucky you
<Xera> xD
<Bizzy> just got a new job, so decided to bump total hdd storage to 800gb
<Xera> *jaw drops*
<Xera> umount: /media/sdb1: device is busy ........................................
<Xera> nothing is accessing it..
<Xera> oh and btw we have a problem juano__, the psp's /dev thingy changes every time i plug it in
<Bizzy> replacing my 120 and my 160 with 320s soon, should bump me to 1.14tb
* Xera slaps Bizzy 
<Xera> ok you may stop bragging now
<Tumppi-`> forwarding fxr:s question, I'd also like to know if it's important to use firewall while using kubuntu
<juano__> Xera: mmm..., you should have it in fstab
<juano__> anyone know why kmail cant send mail?? its not ISP cause thunderbird works fine: smtp.gmail.com port 465 (tried 587) PLAIN TLS
<Xera> last time it was sdb1, now it's sdc1
<Tido> does linux have a different mentality towards RAM usage?
<XVampireX> stdin: Did you get to play with aznv a bit more?
<Tido> because when I'm doing my normal thing with stuff open, I use up pretty much all of my RAM
<XVampireX> Tido: Sure :P
<Tido> but linux seems to still run fine regardless
<fxr> from: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333419&highlight=need+firewall
<fxr> default Ubuntu install (this is not true of all Linux distros) doesn't need an active firewall because it has no listening services that an intruder could try and connect to.
<Xera> mmhm
<XVampireX> It uses the ram that you're not using as cache
<Xera> because windows is rubbish with ram
<XVampireX> Check this out
<Tido> oh, so that figure of ram usage isn't actually what's going on
<XVampireX> Mem:    255796k total,   251952k used,     3844k free,     9860k buffers
<matthew> never mind, I figured it out...for those interested, I didn't specify which modem to use...bleagh
<XVampireX> Tido: Exactly
<Tido> is there a way to figure what linux is actually using?
<Xera> i had windows xp running in vmware with photoshop cs2, and a load of linux apps running. no lagg
<juano__> Tido: you can manually configure SWAP partition (virtual memory) it gives a separate partition for it which makes it more efficient
<XVampireX> Tido: Yeah, in kubuntu you can use sysguard
<XVampireX> ksysguard^
<Tido> yeah I have a seperate partition for swap
<Xera> juano__, got it mounted, still no write access
<XVampireX> or you can use htop (sudo apt-get install htop)
<XVampireX> which is a really nice task manager for the console
<juano__> Xera: try chmod +w /pspmountdir
<juano__> Xera: try sudo chmod +w /pspmountdir
<Tido> also, is it common on linux to run so many processes?
<Tido> currently I'm running 100
<Tumppi-`> fxr: Thats nice to know, and I would assume it goes for kubuntu as well. I've had firestarter until now and I had no idea it was just GUI for the built-in "firewall" :)
<Tido> if I saw that on a windows machine I'd freak
<XVampireX> Tido: They are background tasks that idle until they are needed, you shouldn't worry about them
<Tido> also is there a way to disable bluetooth? this laptop doesn't have any bt adapters
<Xera> jamie@jamie:/media$ sudo chmod +w /media/sdc1 chmod: changing permissions of `/media/sdc1: Read-only file system
<juano__> anyone know why kmail cant send mail?? its not ISP cause thunderbird works fine: smtp.gmail.com port 465 (tried 587) PLAIN TLS
<Tido> and I don't see the sense in running these processes for it
<XVampireX> Tido: I didn't have bluetooth turned on here when I installed it so I don't know
<XVampireX> Tido: They are kernel processes
<Tido> k
<Xera> gay thing about kubuntu(and other distros?) is you can't uninstall the software that comes on it
<XVampireX> They don't take any meaningful system resources
<XVampireX> You can
<Xera> e.g you can't remove amaroK or konversation
<XVampireX> You can
<Xera> it says it will remove a load of other programs with it
<XVampireX> They are dependencies, you can remove them via dpkg, not apt-get
<HymnToLife> Xera, get Debian :)
<XVampireX> do sudo dpkg -r packagename
<XVampireX> I don't know why you'd want to uninstall them though
<kowa> moin moin
<fxr> yeah, Tumppi, seems we have one less thing to worry about ; )
<blekos> anybody knows how i can change the KDM theme?
* Xera cries
<Xera> i shall give up in a minute xD
<Tido> also, I think the term 'linux is really stable' can be misleading.  Yeah 'linux' is, but not all of these programs are :x
<XVampireX> Synaptic and Adept are frontends to apt, not dpkg, and apt is a frontend to dpkg, they saw a need to handle dependencies
<Xera> i need my 1gb mem stick to transfer the .iso to my uncles lapyop :<
<Xera> laptop*
<XVampireX> Tido: Don't use cutting edge software if you are looking for stable
<blekos> ihave kde but use synaptic, is that a problem??
<XVampireX> No
<Xera> blekos, nop
<XVampireX> I wish they would actually use synaptic instead of adept, adept is silly
<XVampireX> It's no more helpful than just doing everything manually
<Xera> adept is so slow
<XVampireX> Yes
<Xera> ahhhhhhhh i neeeeeeed windows(yes i know i said it :'()!! no CS without it :(
<Tumppi-`> fxr, actually it seems that doing nothing is not enough, "The default Ubuntu install leaves iptables in its default state of allowing averything. You need to take positive action in order to have the firewall block anything"
<Tumppi-`> pretty confusing topic, since this guy says we need to do something and the other guy says we don't :P
<Xera> why on earth do you want a firewall for linux? ;)
<XVampireX> Xera: CS = Counter Strike? If so, I see alot of people playing CS via wine just fine
<Xera> XVampireX, Radeon 9250 doesn't have any half decent drivers for linux
<Tumppi-`> well I have no idea how the system works, although not as vulnerable as windows, can someone just start doing stuff with my computer without my permission? =)
<Xera> so i have 1fps in ogl
<Bizzy> because contrary to popular belief, linux is very hackable, people just dont do it, becuase there is no criminal proffit
<Xera> Bizzy, lies
<Xera> =p
<Bizzy> its actualy, in theory, more vulnerable than windows
<Xera> no?
<Xera> xD
<Tumppi-`> but what if they don't even have the root password?
<Kyral> Bizzy: The open source nature also prevents it
<Xera> no damn viruses, root protection(virusses can't get the root password)
<Tumppi-`> how could they do something
<Tumppi-`> keylog?
<Bizzy> no
<Bizzy> the open source nature just covers over bugs faster
<Tumppi-`> is keylogging possible without root password in the first place?
<Bizzy> (notice i said covers over, not closes)
<xenophile7x7> linux is hacked alot
<Xera> Bizzy, no?..
<Kyral> Tumppi-`: JDong once told me a story involving Mitnick where Mitnick used GCC to gain root
<xenophile7x7> but its holes are fixed quicker
<xenophile7x7> and there are alot mroe windows machines than linux machines
<Bizzy> Xera: in open source, the entry point is usualy closed, the bug its self still remains
<Bizzy> <xenophile7x7> but its holes are fixed quicker
<Bizzy> <xenophile7x7> and there are alot mroe windows machines than linux machines
<Bizzy> see
<Bizzy> someone actualy gets it
<Bizzy> someone has more than a single brain cel
<Xera> well, you think every 1000 or so people that look at the source and just close the entry point?
<Xera> i doubt it
<xenophile7x7> lol, im still learnin linux, but i do understand the security world
<Xera> - and
<XVampireX> Xera: True that
<Tumppi-`> well what is a new user to do to stop people getting onto my comp?
<XVampireX> In the future bugs will be non existant, I hope
<Bizzy> Xera: firefox have fixed about 10% of the bugs they claim to have fixed, the rest have just had the point of entry closed
<XVampireX> If the theory that more users = more bug reports + more developers = more fixes/faster/better
<xenophile7x7> tummpi: dont connect it to the internet :P
<Xera> hmm, think if i put my mem stick duo pro into my phone it'll let me write?
<Tumppi-`> haha, thats just bad :P
<Tumppi-`> I need internet
<Xera> because my phone uses mem stick duo pro, and i can write to that
<Tumppi-`> "need"
<Xera> lol
<fxr> so is this quote tru or not? "Unless you install a listening service sudh as an SSH server or web server, your machine will not accept incoming connections so cannot be got at. As soon as you install a service that listens for incoming connections, you need to review your firewall needs."
<Bizzy> XVampireX: also, in theory, more users == more hardware combo's and more software combos, and windows is payware, so they have corporate responsibility.. i work for a big company, and i know security better than most OSS people who think they know security, you cant just patch something and say "there it is" you need to make sure your not breaking other stuff by fixing this problem
<Tumppi-`> well my firestarter keeps saying its blocking something, so I quess not everythings coming through?
<xenophile7x7> tummpi, generally speaking, use common sense (stay off the porn sites, avoid the #warez rooms, etc) and you should be pretty safe. youcould also use a router with a builtin firewall
<xenophile7x7> strong passwords, good infosec, all that crap
<xenophile7x7> and start learnign your OS so you can identify security issues and correct them
<Xera> aww no porn? :'(
<XVampireX> Bizzy: What's your point? Haven't got any problems  here with security ;)
<xenophile7x7> lol, just no porn sites. theres a diff ;)
<Xera> XVampireX, only security issue i have is my php coding  ;p
<fdoving> fxr: basically, yes.
<XVampireX> Bizzy: Responsibility shmansibility, all microsoft got is money, they got no guts, all they do is illegal
<Tumppi-`> I Am using common sense (at least somewhat :P), got a firewalled router (But don't really count on it on this matter)
<Xera> microsoft is a monopoly
<fxr> what way do my p2p programs work then? do there automatically open ports in the built in firewall during their install?
<Xera> they control the market
<Tumppi-`> but learning os takes time
<xenophile7x7> actually, even the microsoft EULA is technically illegal
<fxr> *there = they
<Tumppi-`> a lot of time
<XVampireX> And don't get me started on 100 thousands of viruses and worms and what not
<Tido> if I owned a business, had a monopoly, and could control the market, I would :p
<Xera> lol
<Xera> it's illegal
<Tido> so?
<XVampireX> Very much so
<Xera> ms has been sued quite a few times for it
<Tido> again, so?
<Xera> you want to lose all your cash?
<Xera> ^^'
<XVampireX> By the way
<Tido> has m$?
<XVampireX> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fdoving> fxr: the clue is, there is no firewall, when you start a p2p program, you open listening ports.
<Xera> Tido, yes.. now we should move from this chan
<xenophile7x7> tumppi: then your pretty ok, for the most part. now i suggest just readin up on whichever linux your using, and learnin it as best you can
<XVampireX> Mostly people here are trying to fix things they need problems with right now we're discussing politics
<Xera> before ubotu gets angry >:(
<Tido> yeah np
<Bizzy> <xenophile7x7> actually, even the microsoft EULA is technically illegal << and the GPL isnt a free licence, which it is legaly listed as
<Xera> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bizzy> which makes the GPL illegal
<todd_> Wondering if anyone can help me with an authentication problem?
<xenophile7x7> bizzy:hmmm...wasnt aware of that
<XVampireX> And just so you know #ubuntu-offtopic seems to be a bit more active than #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Bizzy> same thing goes for both, nobody really knows or cares about it
<fdoving> todd_: what's the problem?
<blekos> i think few comps were not installad in kde (i isntalled it from gnome), if i use the KDE pkg from synaptics is that ok?
<todd_> I need to log into the USPTO website
<todd_> I used to use firefox on XP
<Tumppi-`> so the safest way would be closing all the ports you don't need, and open only the ones using? or at least one part of the safe routine?
<todd_> I have authentication codes from the Patent Office
<Xera> root@jamie:/media/sdc1# ls Windows XP to Media Center Edition 2005 Converter.iso
<Xera> i copy one file and all the others dissapear?
<Xera> xD
<xenophile7x7> tumppi: also if you have any special needs for security, like you have important info at home (youdont work for the VA do you? :P ) then you could pick upsome security books, like the Hacking Exposed series, to learn more abotu how youc an be hacked/compromised, and ways to prevent it
<todd_> And want to use Linux and Kubuntu: I like it so far
<Xera> oh shi- what size is the windows iso normally
<Xera> ?
<Xera> i think i downloaded some other rubbish :X
<fdoving> todd_: konqueror doesn't handle the site? you can install firefox on kubuntu too.
<fdoving> Xera: OFFTOPIC!
<todd_> I installed firefox but it doesn't work
<todd_> I mean firefox works
<fdoving> todd_: it doesn't start?
<todd_> but I cannot login
<fdoving> ok.
<Xera> fdoving, :(
<Tumppi-`> xenophile, all I'm afraid of losing, is mainly my passwords for websites and such. And of course, man has to care about his privacy :P
<todd_> I have this *.epf code
<fdoving> todd_: you can give opera a try.
<todd_> and when I paste it into the login box, it hangs
<xenophile7x7> lol of course ;)
<XVampireX> todd_: What do you need exactly?
<fdoving> !opera | todd_
<ubotu> todd_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<xenophile7x7> basics, like a good firewall, should be fine. just shut down everythign thats not needed
<xenophile7x7> use strong passwords
<xenophile7x7> all that jazz
<Tumppi-`> And if I block the ports not used, no-one can get to my computer, right? =P
<todd_> I am not sure, but I think I need to install JRE into firefox but am having trouble finding it in Adept or Synaptic
<Tido> todd_: try automatix
<fdoving> todd_: ah, you might need java.
<fdoving> !java | todd_
<ubotu> todd_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fdoving> Tido: we don't recommend automatix.
<Tido> oh
<fdoving> !automatix | tido
<ubotu> tido: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tido> nvm todd, automatix sucks
<Tido> lol
<todd_> thanks for the help!  p.s. this was my first IRC and you folks are great.
<todd_> bye
<xenophile7x7> tumppi: not necessarily. they just cant get into it as easily. it limits whaty they can do. IE if you dont run an ftp, and close the ftp port, they have a much slimmer chance of using ftp or ftp exploits to access yoru box
<xenophile7x7> tumppi, it doesnt 100% guarantee your security. it just helps enormously
<phobiac> When I have kopete and ktorrent running at the same time, my internet often kicks out and I have to disable and re-enable my connection. It's a 100 mbit wired connection too, it should be able to handle this. Anyone have any ideas for what I can do?
<harris> is there a gui program that will allow me to edit my usplash file?
<fdoving> !usplash | harris
<ubotu> harris: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Tumppi-`> alright, I think I'm safe for now then =) It's good to know, that you really can't be too cautious, even when usin linux =)
<Tumppi-`> Enormous thanks for the helps and all  =)
<harris> thanks a lot fdoving i will try that out now!!!!
<fdoving> you're welcome harris. :)
<MacNorthXP> binks! you hider
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<harris> fdoving: the command that you gave me updates the usplash file?
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@190.48.156.226 *!*@190.48.132.213 *!*@193.170.133.62 *!*@202.159.43.130]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@de3.tcompressor.com *!*@208.35.99.19 *!*@abij237.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl %*!*@63.147.56.28]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> harris: I suggest reading the howto.
<fdoving> harris: the one at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Xera> f*ck it i'll wait for dell to send me the damn cds :(
<fdoving> !languauge | xera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languauge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !language | xera
<ubotu> xera: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fdoving> there..
<esaym> anyone have any idea about how I can get real time server uptime stats listed on my webpage?
<gdiebel> Xera: why do you need dell cds?
<harris> i've actually come across it on the net previous to comming in here. but it doesn't have a lot of information in regards to edgy
<harris> from what i gather i construct a theme and use the command you gave me to use the theme i made to replace the existing usplash?
<fdoving> harris: correct, you need to update the init-ramfs with your new usplash theme,
<Tido> esaym: http://www.rohitab.com/discuss/lofiversion/index.php/t14144.html
<esaym> thank you
<harris> ok, is there a gui program that will add me in constructing the new theme?
<esaym> I also just found this: http://www.wwwsearchsolutions.com/server_info.php
<harris> or can i just use any .png picture
<esaym> not sure if I can work it into a web page though
<fdoving> harris: i belive you can make your own pictures, probably need to convert them somehow, doesn't the howto say anything about that?`(i'm not into graphics and desgin at all).
<MaxDamage`> hey all
<harris> not in regards to edgy... but I assume then that it would be the same as the way you would do it with dapper.
<fdoving> harris: this might help too: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<fdoving> harris: .. looks like it's mentioning breezy.. might be outdated too.
<MaxDamage``> okay dudes, i got a problem - i can't enable direct rendering on ati radeon 9200 SE
<harris> one last question (sorry to bug you) in the command you gave me: "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" what part of it do i replace my file with?
<harris> or in other words to i enter my filename into
<fdoving> harris: no idea, this might help a little too: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275317
<fxr> MaxDamage theres plenty of info in the ubuntu forums.. on that.. i had same problem...
<fxr> how far along are you..?
<MaxDamage``> 
<MaxDamage``> oh**
<harris> cool thanks a lot for all your help fdoving I really appreciate it!!!!!
<harris> much respect!
<MaxDamage``> okay i'll search the forums then =)
<fdoving> you're welcome harris.
<MaxDamage``> uh, can anyone give me a link to the forums?
<MaxDamage``> i can't seem to find them
<phobiac> Max: The ubuntu forums?
<MaxDamage``> yeah
<phobiac> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<phobiac> Google is your friend man :P
<MaxDamage``> thanks :)
<MaxDamage``> i know
<MaxDamage``> just went there and you gave a link
<phobiac> Oh lol
<barjoh10> hello
<MaxDamage``> hi barjoh10 :)
<barjoh10> hi maxdamage
<MaxDamage``> how's it goin :R
<MaxDamage``> :P **
<house> hi everybody.. can somebody tell me how to downgrade xorg in edgy to 6.9? is it possible at all?
<MaxDamage``> i cant type today... :D
<barjoh10> well fine:)
<MaxDamage``> glad to hear :p
<barjoh10> why
<Anakin> hello I changed my root password and now when I try to run adept manager it says incorrect password even if I type the old password !
<barjoh10> why u cant type
<MaxDamage``> Anakin, change it again :p
<MaxDamage``> barjoh10: im just kinda nerveous :D
<phobiac> Anakin, do you know what you changed it to?
<barjoh10> oh now its anakin
<Anakin> phobiac: I do
<phobiac> And you've tried using that new pass? Maybe you're typing it wrong?
<Anakin> do I have to restart KDE ??
<barjoh10> y r u nervous
<Anakin> no chance to type it wrong
<MaxDamage``> i have no idea
<phobiac> That could be possible.
<MaxDamage``> too much coffee i guess :/
<barjoh10> hahahah
<Anakin> ahh...it works...I've changed it again
<Anakin> :)
<barjoh10> what r u doing right now
<house> somebody pls help a noob (me)
<barjoh10> hey max damage
<phobiac> house, what do you need?
<barjoh10> iam talking to u
<notech> house: why would you want to downgrade xorg?
<house> i have a problem with trident video driver in current xorg - tv out is broken in this driver.. the only driver that has a working tv-out is a patched via driver by blackfive, but this driver is for ild xfree86 and it crashes in new modular xorg, even after recompiling.. i need a way to use an old driver in xorg
<barjoh10> hi
<house> afaik, the latest xorg that used monolithyc drivers was 6.9
<barjoh10> hi
<barjoh10> hi
<barjoh10> hi
<barjoh10> hi
<barjoh10> hi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %barjoh10!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> fdoving: What's that % there? Can't remember seen that thing berofe.
<fdoving> Tm_T: it's mute.
<Tm_T> fdoving: Isn't ban itself muting?
<fdoving> like.. 'ban to +m only'
<fdoving> it allows him to be in the channel, just not say anything.
<Tm_T> Just like regular ban IIRC.
<Tm_T> Kick is separate.
<Tm_T> Hmm, but maybe it's different here in Freenode.
<fdoving> with this ban, he can rejoin.
<Tm_T> Ah, ok.
<MaxDamage``> alright then, that was useful to know :p
<fdoving> freenode is different.. lots of special stuff. not like the good old ircu2.x :)
<MaxDamage``> good to tease little noobies :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %barjoh10!*@*]  by fdoving
<MaxDamage``> no, dont ban meh.. :p
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Tm_T> fdoving: Yup, I'm too used to IRCnet...
<firecrotch> Is there a way to see what version of *buntu is installed, from the command line?
<barjoh10> fdoving f&^(&^ u & ur ban
<blekos> hello, in system  asettings->disk & file systems  when i click admin mode, it doesnt ask me 4 psswd
<blekos> so i cant do any changes
<fdoving> firecrotch: 'lsb_release -a'
<phobiac> Okay. I'm having some problems with my internet connection. Having kopete and ktorrent running at the same time quickly knocks it out.
<firecrotch> fdoving: thanks
<barjoh10> ***ban fdoving
<Tm_T> barjoh10: What's your problem?
<fdoving> barjoh10: flooding the channel with random crap is not nice. please don't.
<phobiac> Anyone have any idea for what I can do? The upload/download rate for ktorrent rarely gets about 10 kp/s
<barjoh10> wat u mean
<M_Fatih> i want to hide sidebars in quanta.. i can't find where i do that.. i want to hide these : http://imaj.at/5923 how can i do that?
<firecrotch> fdoving: what about seeing if it's the server version or the normal install?
<tony__> how can i stop and restart apache2 ??? thanks
<barjoh10> hey but u dont pay any mind
<firecrotch> tony__: sudo apache2ctl stop
<fdoving> firecrotch: don't belive there is a command for that.. you can check what kernel you're using. 'uname -a'
<Tm_T> barjoh10: Six times repeating same line is usually considered as not too wise doing.
<barjoh10> hello zamber
<barjoh10> swoorry
<barjoh10> Ibeg pardon
<barjoh10> serious
<Tm_T> Np, just learn your mistakes. :)
<fdoving> tony__: as firecrotch says.. or 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart' (stop, start and more works too).
<tony__> thanks guys
<fabrizio> ragazzi.. ciao!!
<Zamber> hey barjoh10
<barjoh10> will u forgive me
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MaxDamage``> oh i got another question
<firecrotch> fdoving: Does the server version use a different kernel?
<MaxDamage``> where can I check my lan card connection?
<MaxDamage``> 10/100 mbps?
<barjoh10> hey zamberwere are u from
<fdoving> firecrotch: yes, i belive it does.
<Tm_T> barjoh10: Sure, remember that we're not mean, just try to keep huge masses in nice and tidy chat.
<fdoving> barjoh10: for random chatter please use #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel, and we try to keep it on that topic.
<barjoh10> alright thanks
<firecrotch> fdoving: okay, it looks like I may have to slap my hosting company with a trout
<barjoh10> thank fdoving i was waiting for that topic
<Tm_T> firecrotch: Don't or you have greenpeace after you, use baseball bat.
<firecrotch> haha
<MaxDamage``> so anyone know how to check my connection speed to the network?
<MaxDamage``> 10 or 100 mbps?
<MaxDamage``> i forgot the command... :/
<fdoving> MaxDamage``: mii-diag or mii-tool
<MaxDamage``> thanks
<MaxDamage``> eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<MaxDamage``> everything's okay then :)
<MaxDamage``> thanks
<maseeee> how do i get my WPA connection working on wirelses lan on kubuntu?
<fdoving> maseeee: i recommend installing kwlan from the universe repository.
<fdoving> !wpa | maseeee
<ubotu> maseeee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maseeee> well
<maseeee> i cant get to the internet on kubuntu
<maseeee> so how am i suppose to get them
<morghanphoenix> how do you locate a specific package name, say the ssh server that I need to let my wife's windows computer connect to mine using winscp?
<phobiac> maseeee: No way for you to get a wired connection for long enough to get the package?
<maseeee> phobiac: well i need something to get it working with WPA, if i need to download that to fix my WPA, how am i going to do that ? o_O
<maseeee> oh i have something called wpa_supllicant installed
<maseeee> maybe that'll help.
<fdoving> maseeee: that'll do. see the wpasupplicant section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<maseeee> ok thanks man
<slow-motion> n8
<maseeee> ill try it out
<MaxDamage``> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MaxDamage``> thanks :p
<tony__> sorry for asking this stupid question . but how can i modify PHP config file ????
<MaxDamage``> open with kate
<MaxDamage``> and do as you please :p
<maseeee> neg
<maseeee> open it with PICO
<todd_> Can anyone suggest a starting point so I can set up my laptop and desktop to perform like GoToMyPC?
<tony__> thanks , but where is php config located ??
<fdoving> tony__: web php or php-cli?
<tony__> installed php5. and script that i running needs the php curl to be On.
<fdoving> tony__: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<tony__> thanks
<todd_> Is anyone familiar with SSH and how to set it up?
<MaxDamage``> im installing the binary drivers now...
<MaxDamage``> im a little scared though
<MaxDamage``> when i did that on 5.10
<MaxDamage``> X didnt wanna start
<fxr> are you using the 8.28.x ati drivers MaxDamage?
<koli> hi all
<koli> how can i change my login theme
<MaxDamage``> well yeah
<MaxDamage``> they came with the kubuntu installation
<MaxDamage``> is there any problem? :/
<fxr> no their fine.. work here..  anyhoo : )
<koli> hellooo
<koli> can anyone help me
<Black> Hi
<Black> Can anyone please explain to me why my PC restarts half of the time when I try to start Ubuntu or Kubuntu is this a known issue)
<Black> Can anyone please explain to me why my PC restarts half of the time when I try to start Ubuntu or Kubuntu is this a known issue?*
<fxr> koli i think ur looking for Kpersonalizer
<koli> ok  fxr
<koli> and then what fxr???
<MaxDamage``> fxr, im installing the drivers...
<Black> Im sure my problem can be fixed in the bios somewhere but I do not no which setting to change
<MaxDamage``> and im kinda scared it wont run after that
<MaxDamage``> what should I do if X doesnt start? :(
<Black> anyone???
<MaxDamage``> Black, I don't think it's a known issue
<Black> ok.
<fxr> koli if you restart kde, u should get a personalize wizard...
<hatta> look through your logs and try to find out what it's doing when it reboots
<hatta> more information = more help
<fxr> MaxDamage you should be ok with the drivers.. u can restart in recovery mode...
<Black> Yes ill do that
<fxr> have you edited you xorg.cong yet...?
<fxr> thats where my problems started..
<Black> me??....
<Black> no
<MaxDamage``> yes i did
<MaxDamage``> now im installing the debian packages
<Black> I*m about to install it even happens with the live cd
<MaxDamage``> and i think it's done
<Black> so  im sure it|s a bios problem
<Black> I\ll just try to run the installation
<MaxDamage``> Black
<MaxDamage``> describe exactly
<MaxDamage``> what you are doing
<MaxDamage``> btw, fxr, what should i do when i go to recovery mode?
<MaxDamage``> restore the xorg.conf?
<Black> i\ve allready installed ubuntu once, but I thought it was kind of strange that I kept getting the errors so I\m about to reinstall
<MaxDamage``> reinstall at will )
<MaxDamage``> :)
<MaxDamage``> fxr, another question:
<MaxDamage``> now see Modifying xorg.conf. Skip the "lrm-manager" and "depmod" commands.
<MaxDamage``> how can I do that?
<fxr> aye.. MaxDamage.. that bailed me out a few times..
<MaxDamage``> just put a # infront of them?
<fxr> aye..
<MaxDamage``> yeah saved my skin 10 times now :D
<MaxDamage``> kk
<Black> but It\t happens with the live cd too so It\s something in the bios
<MaxDamage``> i don't believe the problem is that deep, Black
<fxr> what how to u using.. and m not expert here.. m just going through my experiences of installing said driver..
<MaxDamage``> maybe faulty hardware
<Black> ok
<Black> I\ll do a reinstall
<MaxDamage``> okay
<Black> It doesn\t happen when I try to boot win
<BluesKaj> Black, do you have your BIOS boot sequence set to cdrom for the live cd to boot first ?
<MaxDamage``> fxr, it doesnt find the lines in xorg.conf
<fxr> let me see, what how to you using fella...?
<fxr> linkage..
<MaxDamage``> oh cancel that
<MaxDamage``> i got it :)
<sleepy343> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<MaxDamage``> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<MaxDamage``> what the hell?
<MaxDamage``> fxr, im rebooting
<MaxDamage``> i just hope my system doesnt s#@t up
<fxr> good luck fella
<MaxDamage``> thanks :)
<MaxDamage``> my heartbeat increased :D
<MaxDamage``> rebooting :)
<MaxDamage``> YES!
<MaxDamage``> i did it!
<maseeee> does kubuntu come with madwifi?
<MaxDamage``> i didn't f#@k up the system
<MaxDamage``> this calls for a celebration
* MaxDamage`` opens a 2 liter bottle of cheap Bulgarian beer.
<BluesKaj> ^5 s
<MaxDamage``> fxr: thanks dude! :)
<BluesKaj> whoa bulgarian beer ...sounds poisonous :)
<MaxDamage``> it is :D
<BluesKaj> :)
<MaxDamage``> where are you from?
<BluesKaj> Canada
<MaxDamage``> heh
<MaxDamage``> and how do you know of bulgarian beer? :p
<fxr> hahah happy days sorted then.. my from derry in northern ireland..
<BluesKaj> I don't ...it just sounds that way :)
<fxr> bulgar beer?
<MaxDamage``> oh :P
<MaxDamage``> well this 2 liter bottle costs me .. about 1 eur
<MaxDamage``> lol
<BluesKaj> are u in bulgaria , MaxDamage ?
<MaxDamage``> yes! :p
<MaxDamage``> \m/
<sleepy343> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<MaxDamage``> direct rendering: Yes
<MaxDamage``> YES, God d$@n it !
<MaxDamage``> \m/
<Alarm> how can i enable v4l . i need it for my winfast tv tuner. also how can i see my kernel version ?
<MaxDamage``> i cna play UT 2004 now :p
<MaxDamage``> can*
<BluesKaj> fglrxinfo
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears
<MaxDamage``> 595 frames in 5.0 seconds = 119.000 FPS
<MaxDamage``> is that bad?
<miguelcr> hola !!!
<miguelcr> IDENTIFY miguel
<miguelcr> alguien habla espaol
<DrNickRiviera> am using dapper and have the problem that by default it selects vesa as the graphics card and when i select the one that i actually use which it recognizes correctly (matrox g450) i get a message that it can't be safely tested
<DrNickRiviera> why do i get that message?
<fxr> MaxDamage i dont know, the info from glxgears is suppose to be pretty useless, but there is tweak info on them forums, to help 3d performance
<DrNickRiviera> am a bit worried that if i just change it i might stop the output from working entirely
<fxr> Alarm uname -r
<MaxDamage``> nah im happy with the current performance
<MaxDamage``> unreal tournament was lagging at 400x300
<MaxDamage``> at low graphics
<MaxDamage``> now i cant get it to lag on high graphics!
* MaxDamage`` is very happy! :p
<flavio> how do i install kdenetworkmanager
<m4ngos> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alarm> how can i enable v4l  ? in other distros i could find that under device drivers --> multimedia devices --> enable video for linux . how can this be done in kubuntu ?
<fxr> sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<fxr> @flavio
<MaxDamage``> uh, vegastrike c#@$ped me up... lol
<m4ngos> fxr
<m4ngos> it says..
<m4ngos> nothing found
<MaxDamage``> great help dude, thanks :)
<fxr> you might have enable one of the repositories... m4ngos
<m4ngos> how do i do that
<MaxDamage``> fxr, it doesnt recodnise my opengl :/
<MaxDamage``> GL_VENDOR     : (null)
<MaxDamage``> and all the others
<fxr> m4ngos its on here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<MaxDamage``> what was that 3d tester again?
<fxr> glxxinfo
<fxr> glxinfo
<MaxDamage``> thanks
<BluesKaj> ati card MaxDamage``?
<stefan> hey, hoffe mir kann mal kurz jemand helfen, ich will openoffice installieren, wie gehtn des wenn ich mehrere deb-dateien hab?
<MaxDamage``> damn it :(
<MaxDamage``> when i type glxgears
<MaxDamage``> just a black screen comes up
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MaxDamage``> nothing too
<BluesKaj> what's your graphics card ?
<MaxDamage``> ATi Radeon 9200 SE
<MaxDamage``> i played Uneral Tournament a second ago
<MaxDamage``> i just had to re-login
<MaxDamage``> and everything went down in flames
<Alarm> what error could this be on my dmesg : [17222343.892000]  loop0: rw=0, want=1808, limit=1204 [17222343.892000]  attempt to access beyond end of device
<fxr> your using the fglrx driver?
<MaxDamage``> yes!
<MaxDamage``> :/
<MaxDamage``> in the control panel
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage``, check this site : http://www.marteydodoo.com/2006/08/29/installing-binary-ati-drivers-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<fxr> whats that fglrxinfo give..?
<MaxDamage``> lemme pastebin it
<bobleny> Hey, I installed dolphin and made it my default file manager, but in order to see my trash bin or use the "Actions" action menue, I have to set konqore back to being my default file manager. How do I fix it so I don't have this problem?
<bobleny> !pastbin:lemme
<MaxDamage``> BluesKaj: that's what im using i think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin:lemme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rich__> I just did a fresh install of edgy, my kernel is 2.6.17-10-generic, do i need to upgrade it?
<bobleny> :(
<fxr> BluesKay did you an who wrote that howto ever write the xgl part.. ??
<MaxDamage``> fxr, sorry for the delay, pastebin is kinda slow :p
<MaxDamage``> many ppl are using it
<BluesKaj> MaxDamage``, i used those instructions and it installed DIR on my system
<MaxDamage``> aha
<MaxDamage``> well i dont know about taht
<MaxDamage``> that*
<MaxDamage``> but the driver i just installed worked perfect
<MaxDamage``> i logged out for a sec
<MaxDamage``> and it burned down
<MaxDamage``> lol
<MaxDamage``> it says in the ATI Control Panel
<MaxDamage``> OpenGL Vendor, Version and Renderer - (null)
<MaxDamage``> what now? :/
<MaxDamage``> fxr, http://pastebin.com/858011
<MaxDamage``> here's the glxinfo
<Flosoft2> hey
<Flosoft2> I have got a problem
<MaxDamage``> who doesnt..
<MaxDamage``> lol
<Flosoft2> I am trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 on my new Core2Duo notebook
<Flosoft2> so I downloaded the imag
<Flosoft2> e
<Black> Hi
<Flosoft2> but there seems to be a problem with acpi
<MaxDamage``> wait, adept updated something
<Flosoft2> with 6.06 it says Loading ACPI modules ... and is stuck there
<Black> again, installation went well
<Black> and it works
<excitatory> rich__: nope, as of edgy the generic kernel will detect if you need smp support or not.. so no kernel changes like in the past.. and your package manager of choice will keep it updated the same way the rest of the software on your system is kept up to date.
<MaxDamage``> i'll reboot to see what's going on
<MaxDamage``> fxr, you read the document :p
<rich__> thanks
<Flosoft2> how can I disable ACPI?
<MaxDamage``> it fixed?!?! o.0
<MaxDamage``> omfg.. linux rocks :D
* MaxDamage`` is happy again :p
<TheGateKeeper> MaxDamage``, did you change your kernel?
<Flosoft2> any idea?
<MaxDamage``> no
<MaxDamage``> adept updated it
<MaxDamage``> lol
* MaxDamage`` luvs adept :p
<MaxDamage``> <333
<MaxDamage``> <666 lol
<fxr> max does fglrxinfo see you ATI now?
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the name of the OS equivelant of LimeWire
<Admiral_Chicago> Frostwire
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't want to use automatix and break the system...
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, tell me ..why are you talking to yourself ?  :)
<ScarFreewill> is there a way to limet my network card?
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: because I'm lonely...not really. Turns out Frostwire comes in a .deb which is good.
<bobleny> What is .deb?
<Admiral_Chicago> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Admiral_Chicago> or sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<bobleny> oh
<BluesKaj> Frostwire sucks ...the output doesn't pay any attn to the search input text ...one liable get anything in thelist , most of it not remotely connected to the search input
<BluesKaj> anyway amule is much better
<Admiral_Chicago> yea but so does nicotine. at least FW works
<malik_> how do i setup kontact to operate my gmail account?
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know how to make irssi *not* show joins and quits from a certain channel?
<sleepy343> when I typed a wget key why does my konsole hang? doesn't return me to my prompt
<Admiral_Chicago> sleepy343: what command are you using
<BackPacker> malik_: Set it to use the host pop.gmail.com and put 995 in the Port box. On the Extras tab, select 'Use SSL for secure mail download'...
<BackPacker> malik_: For sending, use smtp.gmail.com on port 587, and on the Security tab select 'TLS'
<sleepy343> wget http://ubuntuy.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -0- | sudo apt-key add -
<Admiral_Chicago> BackPacker: does that work for TB too?
<Admiral_Chicago> sleepy343: hmm, maybe the #beryl channel can help trouble shoot
<Admiral_Chicago> are you getting that instruction from the beryl wiki?
<BackPacker> malik_: Those are the settings for the Gmail servers. They should work on any mail client that can use SSL and TLS
<malik_> BackPacker: can i use these settings for yahoo too?
<malik_> aaaaaah okie
<BackPacker> malik_: I sincerely doubt it. Why would yahoo use Gmail's servers?  :-)
<malik_> BackPacker: thanx alot mate
<Xera> hoi again xD
<Xera> my friend is getting this error when running anything with sudo
<Xera> <K-Zodron> jens@jens-desktop:~$ sudo passwd
<Xera> <K-Zodron> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jan 13 22:54:08 2007
<Xera> :S?
<fignew> meh
<BackPacker> malik_: There are programs you can install that can grab mail from Yahoo, but I don't know what they're called. Try entering 'Yahoo' into the Search box at http://freshmeat.net and/or Google
<fignew> it's only the 12th
<Xera> !timestamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timestamp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> die!
<Xera> :(
<Xera> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fignew> what does the date command say?
<Xera> sec
<Xera> la 13.1.2007 01:10:05 +0200
<malik_> yahoo and msn mail i can chk with kopete but only gmail wa a bit of pain
<malik_> but thanx alot guyz
<bobleny> !exit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> lol
<soulrider> hi everyone :)
<Xera> fignew, any ideas?
<bobleny> !ubot-u-dumb-bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubot-u-dumb-bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<xertra> ok guys i need some help installing something from source if someone could give me some help. I get an error when i go to make and i don't know what to do.
<Xera> lol
<soulrider> xertra: did you do ./configure first ?
<xertra> yes
<soulrider> and what is it that youre trying to compile ?
<xertra> cinelerra
<soulrider> youre sure there isnt a deb ?
#kubuntu 2007-01-13
<fignew> Xera: wait a few hours and it'll work :P
* Admiral_Chicago thinks i should eat breakfast soon. it's 16.15
<xertra> i've checked though i could be wrong. Beleive me i'm not a master at source so i always try to take to easy way out.
<Xera> fignew, lol..
<Xera> he's not exactly the most patient person in the world
<Xera> >.<
<Xera> any other way to fix this?
<soulrider> xertra: there are deb packages here http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php no need toc ompile :)
<Admiral_Chicago> xertra: have you tried apt-cache search file
<Admiral_Chicago> oh it should be in feisty iirc
<rich__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1366/
<Xera> is there anyway to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 without reinstalling?
<rich__> that's my problem, how do I get the key?
<soulrider> xertra: they got repos there, so just add them and then sudo aptitude update
<BluesKaj> xera, via the net
<xertra> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> !EDGY
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<fignew> Xera: sudo -k
<fignew> !!
<fignew> should clear the timestamp
<Xera> k
<soulrider> rich__: what guide are you reading ?
<oem_> ANYONE know why I can't re-size windows in wine (running PokerStars)?
<Xera> fignew, ty, works
<Xera> now for my own problem
<fignew> har!
<Xera> Konversation crashes when sending a message to a channel
<Xera> _._
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> weird
<soulrider> check the bug reports
<Xera> um
<Xera> where?
<Xera> x(
<soulrider> or try reinstalling it, although i doubt it will help
<soulrider> hold on
<Alarm> after removing for example the mythtv package, some libraries stay still installed that were installed during the mythtv installation. whats the safest way to remove every library and every file that has to do with mythtv ? (mythtv was an example, with every application actually)
<Admiral_Chicago> Alarm: sudo aptitude remove mythtv
<fignew> Xera: try closing konversation
<BluesKaj> hey genii & denisel, my fellow canucks to the rescue ! :)
<fignew> then running
<soulrider> Xera: http://bugs.kde.org/
<genii> BluesKaj Hiya
<Xera> fignew, it is closed
<Alarm> aptutute thats a command i see for the first time :)
<Xera> xd
<fignew> mv ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc~
<oem_> ANYONE running PokerStarts in wine?
<soulrider> Alarm: aptitude is like apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> aptitude works with dependecies a bit better though
<fignew> and reopen
<soulrider> oem_: try searching on http://winehq.com
<soulrider> maybe its a known bug and they have a fix for that program
<genii> could always try ==purge switch if you feel brave :)
<soulrider> yes Admiral_Chicago thats why i allways use aptitude :P
<genii> bleh --purge swith rather
<Xera> genii, um?
<Xera> you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider that's where I learned it from :)
<Xera> sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE
<Xera> not --purge?
<fignew> --purge...? what does that have to do with braveness?
<Admiral_Chicago> purge deletes all the configuration files
<fignew> dpkg --purge packagename
<soulrider> Xera: if what fignew said fails, try doing "sudo aptitude purge konversation" and then "sudo aptitude install konversation"
<oem_> It's running fine soulrider... but I can't rezise windows
<BluesKaj> prolly cuz it's a java prog
<genii> Well in apt-get syntax I think it's like apt-get remove --purge <name>
<soulrider> oem_: ANY apps on wine or just that one ?
<oem_> all
<segfault> hi
<segfault> how can i embed a konsole in konqueror?
<mase> why is it every time i drag a window or scroll its all "laggy" ? my refresh rate is at 85hz when i went to monitor settings..
<jamie> test0r
<jamie> o.o
<soulrider> oem_: it might be a bug in wine, are you running the latest version ?
<oem_> yes... but I just finally got it going. I'm totally new
<BluesKaj> whynot just place it the panel, segfault
<soulrider> Xera: its aptitude purge, thats right
<jamie> :P
<Admiral_Chicago> segfault: i think there is a command.
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on a sec
<genii> fignew Sometimes --purge also wipes dependencies out which seem to have nothing to do with the package you are removing
<Minataku> Heya, genii
<segfault> Admiral_Chicago:  ty
<Xeras`evil`twin> ok it's working
<Minataku> Did you wrench that IPX out of evil hands for me yet?
<segfault> BluesKaj: dunno, i like kate behavior
<Admiral_Chicago> f7 does what segfault ?
<genii> Minataku :) Hi
<Xeras`evil`twin> w00t no more x-crap
<Xeras`evil`twin> =d
<soulrider> oem_: open a conosle and type "wine --version" and tell me what you get
<fignew> mase: what vid card?
<segfault> Admiral_Chicago: nope :(
<mase> fignew, nvidia 6100
<BluesKaj> kate ?
<genii> Minataku BTW Shipping should happen Wed or Thurs, I'll just pay then let u know what it is
<oem_> Wine 0.9.5
<fignew> do you have the non-OSS nVidia drivers?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmmm there is a command, I don't know it though. look at the Konqueror doc. I'm a FX person
<genii> Minataku LOL as for the IPX, nah no luck there
<mase> fignew,  i dont know, i picked nvidia 6 series in system
<soulrider> oem_: you sure that isnt an unstable version
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: FX?
<segfault> thanks btw Admiral_Chicago
<Minataku> genii: Aw, you didn't even try, did you :(
<oem_> NO... I don't even know how to tell :(
<soulrider> mase: i got a geForce 6600 on my computer and it works like charm
<Janitux> segfault: !
<segfault> Janitux: !
<segfault> :@
<mase> =/
<fignew> mase: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-glx enable
<mase> its all laggy..
<soulrider> oem_: hold on a sec
<oem_> ok
<fignew>  assuming
<fignew> you agree to nVidia's licence!
<genii> Minataku Well, yeah but not like to the point of threatening to remove body parts etc
<Minataku> genii: lol
<Admiral_Chicago> soulrider: firefox, offical shorthand is fx
<soulrider> oh
<mase> let me see if that works
<Minataku> genii: Any other junk laying around that you can toss in the box?
<soulrider> Admiral_Chicago: you use it to browse files? =/
<Minataku> XD
<genii> fx as short form seems...wrong... I always liked ff
<Admiral_Chicago> you can. file://
<soulrider> i didnt know what
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<mase> fignew, nvidia-glx command not found
<genii> Minataku We are having a massive cleanup Tues so if there is, I'll put it all in the same box
<Minataku> genii: Awesome
<fignew> mase: sorry
<soulrider> i think i prefer konqueror... :P
<Minataku> Anything cool, interesting, obscure or useless
<Minataku> Toss it in
<fignew> the command is nvidia-glx-config
<genii> Sure thing
<fignew> konqueror > *
<Minataku> genii: Any possible previews or teasers on what there might be? :D
<mase> rror: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<mase> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Minataku> PS: I love laptops and handhelds and ceramic chips
<fignew> mase 1 sec
<bobleny>  Hey, I installed dolphin and made it my default file manager, but in order to see my trash bin or use the "Actions" action menue, I have to set konqore back to being my default file manager. How do I fix it so I don't have this problem?
<genii> Minataku No idea right now but likely useless things like old scsi cards or DAT tapes or something
<soulrider> oem_: http://winehq.com/site/download-deb add that repo and allways use the wine version that there is there
<Minataku> genii: Kickass
<Minataku> Any SCSI cables?
<Minataku> I'll probably need some
<oem_> Thnx... I'll try it now
<Minataku> Hard drives, too XD
<Gekkobuntu> Hello, this is only a test. can you hear me ???
<Minataku> Gekkobuntu: Nope, not a word.
<fignew> mase: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-common
<Minataku> Gekkobuntu: I can't even hear the three question marks
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Minataku Yeah all internal 68 type mostly. Embedded terminators on the ends. Also some Sun external cables if you need those. They have the 3 rows of spins so won't fit much else
<Minataku> genii: Sorry, I'm getting even more excited now XD
<Minataku> genii: Coo
<bobleny> Gentoo Rules!
<Gekkobuntu> lol is this only a english forum ??
<mase> fignew, nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version.
<mase> linux-restricted-modules-common is already the newest versio
<bobleny> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Minataku> "Other packaging systems" ?
<Minataku> Bah
<Gekkobuntu> gentoo the distri for professionals
<genii> Gekkountu Primarily english, yes. For other languages ou can search for a channel like:  !la     where la = countrycode
<TheDebugger> ...
<bobleny> Yeah, I know
<fignew> mase: do you have a custom kernel?
<bobleny> But it is so nice!
<TheDebugger> Gentoo is for people who has too much time to waster
<TheDebugger> *waste
<mase> fignew, no sir, regular kubuntu 6.10 one
<Gekkobuntu> genii thank you perhaps i will "verbessern" my english ;-)
<genii> gentoo = awesomley customised installation which squeezes every last bit from what setup you have but a pain to install first time
<segfault> Admiral_Chicago: with F8
<segfault> by the way thanks for your help :)
<fignew> mase: what does: lsmod | grep "nv"      say?
<segfault> http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/3148/python1fu5.jpg <- :)
<mase> sata_nv                11268  5
<mase> libata                 74892  1 sata_nv
<Admiral_Chicago> segfault: thanks, Kate is F7. I though it would be the same
<segfault> :D
<genii> telephone AFK a while
<fignew> mase: how about lspci | grep "nvidia"
<mase> nothing
<Minataku> Telephone... I should listen to my intercept recordings archive...
<Minataku> Which also reminds me to check if TIAR is back up yet
<mase> let me try to restart x server
<fignew> ermm
<fignew> no
<Minataku> Yay! It's back up!
<fignew> could get messed up if the config is incorrect
<mase> i switched from nv to nvidia
<mase> on system
<mase> maybe it'll work
<genii> Back :)  Minataku You ever try to run asterisk under ubuntu?
<fignew> mase
<fignew> 1 more step
<Minataku> genii: I've never used Ubuntu period
<mase> k
<fignew> modprobe nvidia
<Minataku> When I started with Linux Ubuntu didn't exist, nor would it have been as extensible as I'd have wanted anyway
<fignew> with sudo
<mase> nothing
<fignew> good!
<segfault> Janitux:
<segfault> medio pwn
<segfault> en irc.cl
<fignew> now kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> Minataku Well at any rate we are trying to unify our servers to debian but the standard asterisk distro ios seems to run on a redhat enterprise server clone called Centos
<fignew> and make sure it says nvidia and not nv
<fignew> under driver
<soulrider> !asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Janitux> segfault: pwn tu xD
<mase> yes
<mase> it says nvidia
<genii> soulride Thx
<tony__> are there anyway i can configure thunderbird to read HOtmail accounts???
<fignew> ok
<Minataku> genii: I know there's at least an Asterisk LiveCD
<fignew> restart
<mase> k
<fignew> and if it doesn't work
<Minataku> As for Asterisk itself I'm pretty sure it runs on anything
<mase> reinstall?
<fignew> make sure the module is loaded (modprobe)
<fignew> ermm
<BluesKaj> just use yer browser  tony
<fignew> actually
<genii> Minataku I think the distro we were running was asterisk@home  or something similar
<fignew> let's add it to autoload
<Minataku> Though Debian I know is really hacky and lame (and insanely outdated when stable)
<tony__> but i want to use thunderbird :((((
<mase> ok
<mase> how ?
<fignew> sudo kate /etc/modules
<fignew> add nvidia to the end
<Minataku> I've never seen a small software package with so many patches applied via the distro provider
<fignew> I'm pretty sure it loads automatically, but it's one less thing to worry about
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> GUys!!!!
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> iF i DELETED A FILE
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> can i retreive it?!?!
<mase> ok
<mase> ill brb
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> please please please say yes
<Minataku> slmadhjflsadhkjf: Maybe
<fignew> depends on the filesystem
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> ok
<fignew> and how badly you want it
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i just now deleted a crap load of documents that i really need for work
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i mean like 30 documents.
<fignew> and how long its been/what you've done since then
<Minataku> And how many times you're willing to... nevermind... family friendly channel
<Minataku> j/k XD
<Minataku> (Sorry X3 )
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> it just happened now
<BluesKaj> tony__, just tell thunderbird your hotmail address in account settings
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i deleted a whole folder with them inside
<fignew> slmadhjflsadhkjf: shutdown the computer
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> ...
<fignew> so it doesn't get written over
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> then?!
<fignew> and use another computer
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> these are really important documents.
<fignew> to download a livecd
<tony__> BluesKaj, do i have to use POP3 , SMTP or are there other protocol that i have to specifiy ??? this option from hotmail is not free , but
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> i have a live cd.
<fignew> that can recover files
<fignew> a special livecd
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> and i have no other computers.
<tony__> BluesKaj, on window i have a tool that retrives all my hotmail mails ..
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> fignew where can i get this live cd?
<genii> if you deleted them from the K desktop they may still be in the trash container
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> this is not some childish thing.. this is extremely important.
<BluesKaj> sorry i dunno tony__
<tony__> is cool
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> they are NOT in the trash container cuz like an idiot i emptied my trash.
<fignew> not sure what the name is of the livecd
<rich__> what's wrong with my xconf that I can't get AIGLX running? xconf is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1370/
<mase> fignew, it worked perfect bro
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> Can someone please help me recover 30 files in 1 folder, these are people's accounts
<slmadhjflsadhkjf>  #ubuntu
<mase> fignew,  it was ugly at start, but i fixed the resolution and all , now its all pretty
<fignew> good ;)
<fignew> you know what you're doing
<slmadhjflsadhkjf> Can someone please help me recover 30 files in 1 folder, these are people's accounts
<genii> slmadhjflsadhkjf: If you find no other way there is a link from this page with some manual instructions https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3063
<fignew> rich__: follow some of the guides on ubuntuforums
<fignew> pretty straightfoward stuff
<shadowhywind> i was wondering how does one open a root console from the console ?
<fignew> shadowhywind: sudo bash
<shadowhywind> what do you know that works, thanks fignew
<fignew> :P
* fignew has to leave :(
<fignew> got errands to run :/
<shadowhywind> exit
<shadowhywind> doh
<genii> !r-linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r-linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Hmm
<zerf> hello
<zerf> french chanel ?
<LeeJunFan> ne1 know how I can get konqueror to play embedded videos with something other than kaffeine or kmplayer? I've removed the kmplayer plugin, and have the vlc-plugin installed and konq see's it but still tries to use kmplayer.
<zerf> ok English. I have a question : when I write in the console "  su   "  I have a problem for write the password -> I cannot write ! I can just enter et than it's a error ...
<Minataku> !fr | zerf
<ubotu> zerf: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zerf> oups thanks ^
<zerf> bye ++
<Minataku> np
<manfred> Hab ein Problem mit dem kubuntu! Wer kann mir helfen?
<soulrider> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soulrider> i hope that was de =/
<bobleny> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntu> ubuntu-es
<tony__> can i creat mysql database using openoffice.org database ????
<peanutb> tony_, you have to have a mysql server
<tony__> I do
<peanutb> tony_, i usually use phpmyadmin
<peanutb> its a web interface
<tony__> but i need something more visual
<peanutb> tony_, then id try mysql-admin
<tony__> i seen some php script that do have mysql script that executes and creates the database . how that is done ???
<h3sp4wn>  the /topic should be changed to Feisty Herd 2 Released
<TheDebugger> festy 2 is out?
<tony__> how can i search for more IRC channels : :| im lost :|
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: the topic in #ubuntu+1 should be the only topic with it in it
<h3sp4wn> this one currently has  Feisty Herd 1 Released
<gnomefreak> shouldnt have feisty at all in it
<gnomefreak> not this early in devel
<Flosoft> ok ... i'm really stuck now
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: change it then I guess (I cannot)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Flosoft> I got this Core2Duo Laptop ... Radeon Xpress 200M
<Flosoft> the native res is 1280x800
<Flosoft> it displays with alot of errors
<Flosoft> any idea on how to fix this?
<Flosoft> I ran dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg without any luck
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: do you use fglrx ?
<Flosoft> the resolution isn't even showed in the end
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: yes
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:gnomefreak] : Kubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage"
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: what version ?
<Flosoft> edgy
<h3sp4wn> !info fglrx-driver
<ubotu> Package fglrx-driver does not exist in any distro I know
<h3sp4wn> !info xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-driver-fglrx does not exist in any distro I know
<Flosoft> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx
<h3sp4wn> there was alot of fixes for your card in 8.32.5
<gnomefreak> on edgy you need video
<gnomefreak> not driver
<Flosoft> ?
<gnomefreak> driver == dapper and before
<Flosoft> how do I get them?
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-video-all will do it
<gnomefreak> install that package
<h3sp4wn> I would in this case go for newer ones from ati.com
<gnomefreak> or replace all with the driver
<Flosoft> Version 7.1.0-8.28.8+2
<Flosoft> can I use the ati driver?
<h3sp4wn> the Xpress-200m has a wierd memory setup
<Flosoft> instead of fglrx?
<Flosoft> I just need a driver that works
<h3sp4wn> no 3d at all with ati driver because of aboe
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres a Dr. Mario clone for linux? i have searched but found nothing
<Flosoft> no need for 3d
<h3sp4wn> You would probably still need a modeline
<Flosoft> ok ... I set some graphic stuff in KDE
<Flosoft> how do I remove that?
<h3sp4wn> does the mode appear if you run xrandr
<h3sp4wn> No idea about kde
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: no it doesn't show the mode in xrandr
<h3sp4wn> but it lists other unsuitable modes ?
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> well it now started with 1280x768
<Flosoft> but I need 1280x800
<Flosoft> otherwise the screen interpolates
<h3sp4wn> Modeline "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
<h3sp4wn> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - add that to Section "Screen"
<Flosoft> ok
<h3sp4wn> and at the bottom add "1280x800@60" beside all the other modes (first)
<Flosoft> can I delete the secion monitor?
<sleepy332> what's the command to see what version of nvidia driver i'm running?
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: No don't touch anything other than what I said
<Flosoft> ok
<h3sp4wn> sleepy332:  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<sleepy332> thanks
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: should I add -hsync +vsync at the end of the line?
<camerong> hey does kubuntu use the xserver system?
<soulrider> xorg?
<camerong> yeah
<camerong> ?
<soulrider> sure
<soulrider> it uses xorg
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: You don't need to
<camerong> crap
<camerong> mabye u can help me
<soulrider> camerong: why ?
<camerong> i cant use xserver on my graphics card... so i need a linux distro that doesnt use it
<Eruantalon> what card is it?
<soulrider> well, if you wanna run KDE or GNOME or like... anything youll need it
<soulrider> i think
<Flosoft> ok ... this xorg.conf seems to be completely f'cked up
<Flosoft> I'll paste it
<Flosoft> one sec
<camerong> i once booted damn small linux from a usb and my comp. didnt screw up like it did becuase of xserver with ubuntu
<camerong> do u know what damn smalll linux uses?
<h3sp4wn> Xfree86 I think
<camerong> that is like an alternative to xorg?
<soulrider> camerong: what card do you have ?
<h3sp4wn> camerong: Yep
<h3sp4wn> Last time I checked it used an old version of Xfree86 (to keep size down)
<camerong> i have a radeon ati x300
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: my xorg.conf: http://paste.florianjensen.com/?23
<camerong> but point is to get the package to use xorg with it i need to download it with internet on ubuntu, and i cant get internet on my ubuntu until ive downloaded a package to use my wireless card, so i need internet to get internet.. which makes it impossible to fix my problem
<Flosoft> it has 2 times monitor and screen
<Flosoft> could you paste me a xorg.conf which should work?
<camerong> are u talking to me flosoft?
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: move the old xorg.conf somewhere
<Flosoft> I did
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: I got a backup at xorg.conf.old
<h3sp4wn> and then run ati-config --initial (so it forces it to make a new one)
<camerong> did u guys read my last 2 messages?
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: I need a package for that
<Flosoft> which one is it?
<h3sp4wn> I thought it was part of fglrx
<camerong> ..?
<Flosoft> fglrx-control maybe?
<camerong> hello
<camerong> ?
<camerong> can u guys read this?
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Possibly
<N6REJ> I just installed edgy server and its installing the updates REALLY slow.
<Flosoft> nope ... doesn't seem to work
<h3sp4wn> maybe its aticonfig
<N6REJ> I didn't realise it installed edgy until after it booted, I don't know what to do now.
<Flosoft> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<Flosoft> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<mineur> updates are slow here too
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: that was with aticonfig --initial ?
<Flosoft> yeah
<N6REJ> any advice?  I'm on a dsl connection and its been all day just to install 60mb.  32kb/s is all I'm getting
<h3sp4wn> feisty herd2 was released could be why servers are slow
<N6REJ> I'm using the "us.archive.ubuntu.com" connection
<mineur> ok? that's really slow :d
<h3sp4wn> N6REJ: try dropping the us.
<N6REJ> yeah!
<N6REJ> h3, ok, I'll try that.
<mineur> i'm on be
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: sudo aticonfig --force --initial
<otaku-san> how would I get a shell script I have and link it to konqueror to make it call itself Finder
<Flosoft> Paerse error on line 131 of section Screen in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flosoft> 83.91 is not a valid keyword in this section
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: You cannot have deleted the existing one
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> I deleted it
<Flosoft> now it says no config file found
<Flosoft> should I create a blank one?
<mineur> what are you trying to do?
<N6REJ> turning the cd back on too
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: --force --initial should force one to be created
<N6REJ> me?
<mineur> you're trying to update your system... I know that :d
<N6REJ> mineur its a clean install  and I'm trying to install the build-essentials and such so I an install quasar
<N6REJ> much much better now... 205kbs
<N6REJ> I was beginning to think I had been throttled
<mineur> I just switched from windows on my laptop... thought I'd give it a try, see if my laptop runs linux nicely yet :)
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: ok ... now it created this: http://paste.florianjensen.com/?24
<N6REJ> depends on the distro and the hardware but most laptops are well supported these days
<mineur> seems like it :)
<Flosoft> no resolutions there :S
<specialbuddy> how to I install nvidia drivers
<N6REJ> depends.... you can get'm from Nvidia or thorough kde
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: add the modeline to Section screen
<specialbuddy> do you know how to get KDM to work?
<h3sp4wn> Modes           "1280x1024@60"
<N6REJ> kdm?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<N6REJ> whats kdm?
<specialbuddy> it's the login screen
<mineur> kde display manager :)
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: put the Modes but under the Depth 24
<N6REJ> OH
<N6REJ> lol
<Flosoft> ok ... my screen section
<Flosoft> Section "Screen"
<Flosoft>         Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<N6REJ> start - > settings
<Flosoft>         Device     "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<mineur> like gdm, but then with a k :p
<Flosoft>         Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0] "
<Flosoft>         DefaultDepth     24
<Flosoft>         SubSection "Display"
<Flosoft>                 Viewport   0 0
<Flosoft>                 Depth     24
<Flosoft>         Modes      "1280x1024@60"
<Flosoft>         EndSubSection
<h3sp4wn> don't paste here
<mineur> to install your driver for nvidia: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<mineur> follow the wiki dude :)
<N6REJ> thanks mineur, been out of the loop for a while here
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: You didn't add the modeline I gave you it before
<N6REJ> breezy was brand new last I played
<mineur> np :)
<Flosoft> ah
<Flosoft> that one
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: It shouldn't be 1280x1024 it should be what I put before and what you told me)
<mineur> I'm a first time ubuntu user, before I was a debian fan :)
<N6REJ> ubuntu/kubuntu et al is a really nice distro
<h3sp4wn> debian has a one line command for nvidia
<mineur> I don't know, I don't have a nvidia card :d
<N6REJ> if It was server only AND in the public realm I'd probably still choose Engarde, but those would be the two I'd pick
<mineur> well at first sight it sure looks great :)
<N6REJ> h3sp4wn: depends on the nv card.  Some you have to turn things off and others on... unless thats changed too.
<h3sp4wn> N6REJ: Only if its connected in a wierd configuration
<mineur> define weird.... :d
<Flosoft> hmm somehow it already works without the other stuff
<makuseru> is there anyway to change The TCP/IP parameters in kubuntu?
<odysseus> hi
<odysseus> need some noob help
<odysseus> for kubuntu 6.1
<mineur> lol
<mineur> what a nice intro :p
<N6REJ> makuseru: tons, in the gui go to start -> system settings -> network
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: What do you mean ?
<Mr_L0rD> what's differnce between kbuntu and ubuntu ?
<odysseus> i did that.
<N6REJ> h3sp4wn: ah
<Flosoft> h3sp4wn: it works without "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841 ... the res and the hrtz are enough
<odysseus> i cant connect to internet
<specialbuddy> what's the best way to get the nvidia drivers to work
<Flosoft> with the numbers it doesn't work
<mineur> kubuntu = ubuntu with kde
<N6REJ> yep
<Mr_L0rD> so i have kubuntu !! lol
<Flosoft> is it normal that the lettertype is extremely small?
<N6REJ> and there's xubuntu which is ubuntu redesigned for kids AND with LTSP pre-built in
<specialbuddy> what's the best way to get the nvidia drivers to work
<odysseus> kubutnu recognizes my wifi but it does not connect to it nor the ethernet :(
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: but you added the Modes "1280x800@60"?
<Flosoft> yeah
<h3sp4wn> N6REJ: Thats edubuntu
<Flosoft> but without all the numbers behind it
<mineur> specialbuddy... follow the wiki: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<N6REJ> h3sp4wn: yep thats the one ty.
<Flosoft> but the texts are extremely small
<specialbuddy> thanks
<h3sp4wn> N6REJ: xubuntu is just less bloated than kubuntu and ubuntu
<N6REJ> I forgot the command for finding the version.
<Mr_L0rD> normaly kubuntu recognize either ethenet or wifi
<Mr_L0rD> u have to configure something at the prefernec
<Mr_L0rD> preference
<N6REJ> x is the one with the really light window manager.... yeah, I was mistaken... I knew what I meant.
<odysseus> what ? i tried both auto or manual
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu
<odysseus> everyone tells me it connects with automatic
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Mr_L0rD> have u activate it on the network parameters
<odysseus> what do u mean mr_lord?
<N6REJ> edgy is which 6.1?
<BluesKaj> 6.10
<Mr_L0rD> i have just configured kubuntu with my wifi adapter
<N6REJ> k needed to make sure.
<N6REJ> thanks
<Mr_L0rD> i didn't do something special
<odysseus> i tried to enter manually my dns,gateway, my windows ip etc.
<Mr_L0rD> normally it detects it automatically
<Mr_L0rD> no
<Mr_L0rD> u do not have to do it
<odysseus> it sees my wifi connection but it does not want to connect
<odysseus> i tried almost everything - for a noob
<Mr_L0rD> it will ask u only the essid and the wep on the properties u have to enter them
<Mr_L0rD> may sure u enterd the good wep
<odysseus> i also tried ethernet with no luck
<Mr_L0rD> if not u can not connect
<Mr_L0rD> do u have a router
<odysseus> i disabled security key from my modem
<Mr_L0rD> ok
<odysseus> its open access
<Mr_L0rD> ureboo ur router
<Mr_L0rD> reboot ur router
<Mr_L0rD> may be a pb with dhcp
<odysseus> i did that (turn off turn on)
<Mr_L0rD> witch modem u have ?
<odysseus> maybe kubuntu has a bug or smthing
<odysseus> speedtouch 585
<odysseus> thomson
<Mr_L0rD> u can connect with windows
<odysseus> yes , with both ether and wifi
<Mr_L0rD> by ethernet
<Mr_L0rD> what do u see on the network parameters ?
<odysseus> well, i enter administrator mode
<Mr_L0rD> normally u ll have three type of connections
<odysseus> and has some tabs
<odysseus> i have both ether and wifi enabled
<Mr_L0rD> u ll have 4 tabs
<odysseus> yea i think so
<odysseus> i have kubuntu 6,10
<Mr_L0rD> me too and it works fine
<odysseus> >:/
<Mr_L0rD> did u entered the good ssid for wifi
<odysseus> it workes automatically?
<Mr_L0rD> no,, it's the name of ur wifi network
<Mr_L0rD> it's writed on ur modem
<odysseus> oh yes
<odysseus> it detects my modem
<odysseus> and i press connect
<odysseus> "connection failed"
<Mr_L0rD> where do u press connect
<Mr_L0rD> ?
<odysseus> on the wifi assistant
<odysseus> somewhere in the k menu
<mineur> yay finally the updates are downloaded
<Mr_L0rD> hmm...! i just entered the name of my network wifi and i automatically connect to it
<Mr_L0rD> i didn't have to pres connect
<odysseus> i enter the name and connection failed
<odysseus> i m writing from windows now
<Mr_L0rD> i guess !  verify if u entered the good name
<Mr_L0rD> if not reboot ur kubuntu then try
<odysseus> yes i m sure cause i ve done it 20 times both capital and small letters
<Mr_L0rD> hmm
<odysseus> but even ethernet does not work
<Mr_L0rD> so, may be u need some daemon or pakage on ur ubuntu
<Mr_L0rD> normally an ethernet connection is automatically detected
<mineur> is your ethernet card recognized?
<odysseus> but why everyone else connects right away?
<odysseus> where do i check that mineur?
<pip`> mine connected by default
<Mr_L0rD> system. administration
<odysseus> on the network setting it says ether enabled
<N6REJ> anyone here ever installed quasar?
<odysseus> ok let me reboot on linux and try. brb
<mineur> quasar?
<mineur> what's that?
<N6REJ> nice linux accounting program
<N6REJ> http://www.linuxcanada.com
<Mr_L0rD> anyone here installed bolzplatz2006 ????
<mineur> I'm a poor student... don't need accounting... there's no money :p
<N6REJ> lol
<xertra> ok so for like 2 or three hours i've been trying to instal cinerella and it's seeming to be in possible. I've tried everything like from RPM and DEB and source. I can't install  it. By the way i'm running Kubuntu 6.10 64bit
<N6REJ> xerta is it a 32bit or 64bit app?
<xertra> i've tried both
<Mr_L0rD> bolzplatz2006= a wonderful 3D soccer game
<Mr_L0rD> any one installed it ?
<N6REJ> xerta if its a 32bit app it may not run, or you may need to run it through linux32 first
<mineur> nope... but I'll give it a try once I get my system configured like I want it :)
<Mr_L0rD> lol
<Rob-West> nixternal:
<xertra> well it has some 64bit builds but those won't work either
<Mr_L0rD> i can't lunch it
<Mr_L0rD> grr
<Mr_L0rD> oups, and now i have to sleep !!
<Mr_L0rD> good night everyone
<N6REJ> nitr
<xertra> well they might be able to run but i can't install the list of dependicies it needs
<Flosoft> any idea why knetworkmanager isn't working with WiFi ?
<N6REJ> what nic?
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: Because it sucks - /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Modes.gz
<N6REJ> xerta, then you'll likely have to fall back to 32 bit.
<mineur> I'm gonna try to get beryl working here
<xertra> meaning a whole different 32bit OS?
<LeeJunFan> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
* mineur likes eye-candy :d
<N6REJ> xerta, unless you REALLY have a need for 64bit, I would stick with the 32bit distro.
<N6REJ> lee interesting concept
<N6REJ> neat idea
<LeeJunFan> 32 bit runs almost everything faster than 64 anyway.
<LeeJunFan> I used to run 64 but with the headaches and no gain in performance it wasn't worth it.
<N6REJ> which is dumb but
<N6REJ> *nods
<xertra> why? i figured i'd be able to use more of my processor
<N6REJ> only if the app is designed for it.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, agreed ...I switched from the 64bit to the x86 due hardware recognition probs
<h3sp4wn> twice the registers should provide an improvement
<N6REJ> mine was software, like firefox
<N6REJ> FF in a 64bit envirorment is tough
<h3sp4wn> I use e17 and the assembler parts are provided in both x64 and i386 parts so I would say it runs better than on i386
<N6REJ> h3sp4wn: you would think so.
<h3sp4wn> for imlib2 and evas at least
<xertra> well i do know that cinerella is a 64bit and 32bit app it evens says like the best system to run it on was a 64bit.....of course it also suggested to get the most have 2 processors and 4gig ram
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  i'm trying to figure out why dvds look, err, wrong.  animation has lots of traces and jerky movement...
<h3sp4wn> 4gb ram is definately better on 64 bit
<xertra> and I have FF with Flash running on my 64bit
<h3sp4wn> I am not bothered for flash
<BluesKaj> cinelerra is tough to learn for relative noobs like me ...very steep learning curve Kino and tovid work well enuff IMO
<Rob-West> sup nixternal
<mineur> brb restarting X
<xertra> anything sorta close in capabilities like nero vision
<BluesKaj> who "needs" 4G ram ?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: If you are dealing with video it would be sensible
<BluesKaj> xerta yes ..otperforms nero vision in the command line mode
<BluesKaj> outperforms
<xertra> what out preforms it?
<BluesKaj> the tovid GUI is iffy tho ...still being upgraded
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: There are plenty of scientific / commercial things that need that quantity of ram
<h3sp4wn> if not more
<BluesKaj> commercial apps ...this is for civi street , who cars about commercial :)
<N6REJ> graphics especially...more highspeed ram the better to a point
<dartdog> what is the irc for kubuntu in spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<N6REJ> -esp?
<LeeJunFan> 4gig of ram, I'd copy /usr/bin and /usr/lib to ramdisk :)
<dartdog> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> could a seemingly reduced framerate in dvd playback be tied into my monitor refresh rate?
<xertra> i'll try it. I don't really need anything to great i just like putting movies together sometimes. thats the only thing i really do find easier on windows. linux is the best for it's video making.
<N6REJ> ooooo, that could be nice.
<N6REJ> how about copying dvd's?
<BluesKaj> K9 copy
<N6REJ> sweet
<N6REJ> I've got 3 I need to copy for a friend that shows how to use some tools.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, k9copy is nice. Although sony (including columbia pics) dvd's copy protection is too much.
<BluesKaj> really LeeJunFan, never came across that prob
<N6REJ> yeah, sony is bad about that, luckily these are craft dvd's so don't have that I don't think
<mineur> whohoooo
<mineur> and beryl works lol
<mineur> ok I'm starting to like ubuntu :p
<N6REJ> lol
<BluesKaj> well you can always use dvd shrink to strip the copy protection
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: not those, you need anydvd on windows for the sony crap. DVDShrink won't even do them.
<xertra> can i use tovid with my 64bit OS?
<BluesKaj> beryl ...eye candy
<revolution27> anyone want to help me install beryl?
<N6REJ> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<N6REJ> oh
<BluesKaj> hmm, avoid sony at costs :) ...altho I have a sony camera :)
<mineur> you bet... I like eye-candy!
<mineur> :p
<N6REJ> no place for beryl on a server :P
<h3sp4wn> No place for beryl anywhere
<h3sp4wn> use compiz if you have to
<LeeJunFan> bah, beryl is sweet.
<mineur> lol, I'd be worried if you'd be installing beryl on a server :p
<mineur> hey comeon beryl is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeee :)
<nene> hi
<LeeJunFan> no place for a GUI on a server at all. :)
<BluesKaj> bah humbug ...
<mineur> never tried compiz tho
<h3sp4wn> much more stable better code quality
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: well, there are times when its "convienient to have the gui".  but only temporarily
<nene> i have a problem with kubuntu and my audio card
<N6REJ> welcome to linux :D
<nene> haha
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: heh, when you have to configure cups :)
<h3sp4wn> use lpd
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: yep!
<h3sp4wn> forget cups
<N6REJ> or trying to dl a file from a shtml page :(
<mineur> can't links2 handle that?
<h3sp4wn> links2
<N6REJ> links2?
<N6REJ> there's a 2 now>?
<h3sp4wn> !info links2
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre23-1 (edgy), package size 2009 kB, installed size 3224 kB
<mineur> console browsing :d love it
<LeeJunFan> normally though on servers I'll just install the xlibs and use ssh X forwarding to run the app on my workstation's display.
<N6REJ> oh sweeT!!!
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, i got cups to work , finally ...it took some fooling around tho :)
<h3sp4wn> If you are careful about what printer to buy then you can just use lpd
<revolution27> on the beryl wiki for installing beryl with nVidea it says install the nVidia beta drivers...but i already have nVidea drivers. Are these different? I'm confused.
<N6REJ> depends on the date, nvidia is constantly releasing new drivers
<h3sp4wn> 9746 is in debian experimental backport them from there
<revolution27> so i should go through the install process for those drivers?
<h3sp4wn> don't use nvidia.com installer
<BluesKaj> is there a way to make sure my CPU is using all of it's capabilities...seems to be using only half it's speed ?
<soulrider> holy crap, i just went to my console (ctrl+alt+f1) and did "sudo links2 -g" and now its all screwed up. I see weird characters everywhere
<N6REJ> my wife will be happy, I'm installed KDE for the gui, and its putting mahjong on there :(
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: why you run a browser as root ?
<soulrider> h3sp4wn: if i did it without sudo it gave me some framebuffer error
* N6REJ ducks for cover
<LeeJunFan> ugh, you should never run a browser as root, that's windows problem with all the spyware virus crap.
<h3sp4wn> soulrider: maybe you want vesa-tng
<soulrider> LeeJunFan: i didnt even open a site
<soulrider> my screen got screwed up as soon as i opened it
<LeeJunFan> ah
<h3sp4wn> nvidia binary only drivers ?
<soulrider> and i wasnt planning on surfing either
<soulrider> h3sp4wn: yes, i got only my nvidia drivers
<LeeJunFan> I accidentally used one of those ssh forwarded browsers thinking it was one on my local system, and visited some site with a javascript exploit that changed the password for root on a server. That was years ago, but the danger is there.
<h3sp4wn> it works perfectly with acceleration on ati r200 (you don't need X its nice to use) nvidia forces you to run X though really
<N6REJ> soulrider: what they're trying to say, is basically you don't perform surgery if you just want to look.  Use root only when NEEDED not just for anything
<soulrider> N6REJ: i know when to use root or not
<N6REJ> k
<soulrider> i just wanted to see hwo links2 worked, thats all
* N6REJ shuts mouth
<h3sp4wn> X has no place on most servers anyway
<soulrider> i thought graphics on a console would be kinds cool :P
<vulcanius__> it's wasteful
<xera> quick question before i go, is it possible to make konversation execute multiple commands on connect?
<h3sp4wn> They are not unless you have a hardware accelerated framebuffer (r200, mga)
<vulcanius__> lol
<vulcanius__> my server is running at like 20mb RAM usage now
<vulcanius__> it's beautiful
<mineur> brb
* Hawai`i peeks in
<LeeJunFan> uptime on my mailserver:  20:51:00 up 270 days, 22:09 :)
<N6REJ> there's this one linux distro that runs on like 8mb of ram and from a single floppy.  and its GORGEOUS.. tiny linux or something like that.
<h3sp4wn> 2 different things - xorg should not be on a server (even the libs)
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: nice.
<vulcanius__> you mean damn small linux?
<h3sp4wn> links2 -g is good with an accelerated framebuffer (on a desktop instead of X)
<N6REJ> vulcanius__: thats it
<xera> N6REJ: DSL
<xera> Damn-Small-Linux
<N6REJ> amazing distro
<mineur> sweet
<h3sp4wn> ucrux is a good distro
<vulcanius__> hrm... i really need to tune apache2 now
<h3sp4wn> very very fast
<vulcanius__> it's hogging ram
<N6REJ> never tried that one.
<LeeJunFan> I made an access point on a WRAP board, put ubuntu (trimmed down to about 60M size) on a compact flash card for it.
<xera> N6REJ: only problem with DSL is it's very buggy..
<mineur> never even heard of it
<vulcanius__> h3sp4wn: got a link for that?
<xera> apt doesn't work in it(the enable thing won't work) :S
<vulcanius__> LeeJunFan: who did you get the board from?
<LeeJunFan> vulcanius__: wisp-router.net
<h3sp4wn> vulcanius__: search ucrux (its crux linux but built against uclibc so its small)
<N6REJ> xera: ah, I know I tried it for a while on one machine that I couldn't get anything else to run on.
<vulcanius__> LeeJunFan: awesome site, thank for that man.
<h3sp4wn> vulcanius__: ryns good on a laptop take out the harddrive and run from a compact flash card
<vulcanius__> well i was looking at creating a new embedded device
<vulcanius__> i actually like simplymepis
<vulcanius__> with matchbox
<N6REJ> what ever happened to that company that had an entire pc on a hardrive
<N6REJ> for like $700?
<vulcanius__> probably died like the rest of them
<vulcanius__> i've been trying to get ahold of the folks at WinSystems
<N6REJ> it was an awesome concept
<vulcanius__> but i swear to god they must not ever check their email
<N6REJ> like a pc in a kbd, still around but expensive
<vulcanius__> N6REJ: there was something like that on digg today
<N6REJ> oh?
<vulcanius__> hold on
<N6REJ> I almost forgot about digg, digg is cool
* lupine_85 can fit almost all of a PC in a flat 40g box
<N6REJ> I need to make an "envirormentally safe" pc.  where dust and vapors can't hurt anything
<mineur> does aterm stil exist?
<lupine_85> N6REJ: you'll have a hard time
<lupine_85> oh, wait
* lupine_85 re-reads
<lupine_85> you'll be wanting solid-state everything, then :)
<lupine_85> what sort of specs are you after?
<N6REJ> lupine_85: I want it for my workshop... very high dust
<N6REJ> I am a woodworker... http://www.treeturner.com
<lupine_85> mm, I was thinking environmentally safe as in green ;)
<xera> encase it in cling film :D
<lupine_85> considered a soekris/wrap board?
<N6REJ> xera: its gotta breath to stay cool, course at -10 like tonight it is freezing in the shop.. only about 40 WITH the heater on.
<vulcanius__> N6REJ: hey, we have something in common, i work in a paper mill, heh
<N6REJ> lupine_85: nope, never heard of it before.
<N6REJ> vulcanius__: talk about stink! lol been to one of those before.
<xera> um
<vulcanius__> yeah
<vulcanius__> it's funny
<vulcanius__> the steam we use just floats outside
<xera> wrap it in cling film, then ice, then cling film again
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: they are very very slow
<vulcanius__> so the concrete walkways and road are actually covered in paper
<xera> problem solved!
<N6REJ> hahahhaha gives new meaning to "liquid" cooled
<BluesKaj> what's command to see the cpu usage ?
<N6REJ> blues ps
<xera> BluesKaj: ksysguard xD
<vulcanius__> go with a board using AMD Geode if you want to be "green"
<N6REJ> thing that bothers me the most is the monitor... not sure how to handle that one.
<vulcanius__> last i checked they are like 0.9W power usage
<h3sp4wn> xscale performs better
<N6REJ> really? hmmmmmm... maybe good for my rv
<vulcanius__> N6REJ: OLED
<N6REJ> oled?
<xera> old*
<N6REJ> AH LOL
<vulcanius__> , oled
<mineur> hmmm the servers for updating are really slow :(
<vulcanius__> not old, oled, heh
<h3sp4wn> x86 sucks for embedded
<vulcanius__> have you never heard of OLED screens before?
<N6REJ> Minuer your about an hour late, I already said that LOL
<N6REJ> nope
<mineur> :p
<Alarm> hen doing apt-get update , i get that message: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com edgy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) how can this be fixed ?
<vulcanius__> here is the device..... http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS4105652894.html
<xera> Alarm: remove the duplicate entry
<BluesKaj> no , i want to know what the CPU speed is ...mine's supposed to be 2GHZ , but I saw something that said it was using only 1GHZ
<vulcanius__> BluesKaj: what type of processor is it?
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<BluesKaj> AMD 64 Venice 3200+
<mineur> alarm: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicate lines
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: it's probably operating at a lower speed to save power, they only step up when you actually put the cpu under load.
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: not to mention it helps keep it cool and last longer.
<Alarm> mineur,  thank you a lot for the tip dude. i know the file. just didnt notice i have it twice. how can i be sure i have added most of good repos ?
<BluesKaj> ok , thx LeeJunFan
<vulcanius__> Alarm... there is actually a sources.list you can get out there that is huge
<N6REJ> easy, but I forget the rest of it.
<N6REJ> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<vulcanius__> anyone know what the sources.list i'm thinking of is?
<LeeJunFan> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<N6REJ> ty lee
<Alarm> somehow i cant find a double entry...
<LeeJunFan> don't add non-ubuntu repositories unless you absolutely have too, it may sound like a good idea to add them all in, but you end up with dependancy conflicts.
<N6REJ> is apt-clean the command to clean the cache?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: apt-get clean
<N6REJ> do that alarm, then try update
<Alarm> i pasted me sources list here: http://mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=2998
<Alarm> could someone help figure out where is the duplicate line ?
<vulcanius__> Alarm: take a look at the error you received
<N6REJ> 25 & 26 ?
<Alarm> 25 26 i thought that the source is something different from the normal deb
<mineur> alarm:
<mineur> line 45
<mineur> and 41
<N6REJ> yep, in security
<mineur> 45 is main restricted universe multiverse
<mineur> while 41 already is already restricted
<vulcanius__> oh come on, your supposed to let him deduce it
<N6REJ> 41-44 are not needed imho
<N6REJ> lol
<xera> alrighty then, sleep time.. 2am is late enough
<Alarm> so i remove 45
<Alarm> thank you
<Alarm> and 41
<N6REJ> read it carefully, its your security section
* N6REJ no more hints
<mineur> I'd say remove 41, cause 45 includes 41... :)
<mineur> when you have duplicate entries... it might not be good to remove both :p
<vulcanius__> i use deb and deb-src for.....
<Alarm> okie, thanks
<Alarm> thought that those 2 things are different
<N6REJ> Alarm: do make a backup please
<vulcanius__> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<vulcanius__> and http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<vulcanius__> on my production server
<vulcanius__> heh. i wonder.... is it possible to use Xen to make virtual private servers.... on top of virtual private servers?
<Alarm> should i remove also the deb-src  entry ?
<vulcanius__> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<vulcanius__> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<vulcanius__> just those two
<vulcanius__> keep those
<vulcanius__> and remove the rest
<Alarm> ok done. thank you a lot
<mineur> I just use the standard sources and added the Beryl repository, that's it...
<N6REJ> need a brain break, I'll likely be back later
<mineur> anyone knows of a program like serious samurize for linux?
<specialbuddy> is there a good site for explaining xgl and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> specialbuddy, http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000081
<charlie5> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ropechoborra> Someone knows how can i get the dapper bootsplash? I want to see the proceses loading
<Jucato> Ropechoborra: in your menu.lst, remove the "quiet" option in the kernel line
<Jucato> the one that looks like "kernel /vmlinuz-blahblahblah ro quiet splash"
<BluesKaj> specialbuddy, sorry for the mistake ...thought that was for edgy
<specialbuddy> yeah I have edgy
<Ropechoborra> Jucato a mean, dapper has a graphic bootsplash but also shows the proceses, in edgy just the logo
<charlie5> hi folks ... is there a prob with audio atm ? after an updating kubuntu two days ago, amarok and audacity no longer have audio ... although audio with kaffeine and normal desktop sounds are ok ...
<specialbuddy> and a new computer
<Ropechoborra> i want that graphical bootsplash
<specialbuddy> so I want to see how it works with the new hardware
<Jucato> Ropechoborra: that's what I'm telling you...
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Ropechoborra> Thanks! =)
<Jucato> Ropechoborra: I didn't tell you to remove the "splash" option. only the "quiet" option
<Ropechoborra> Ok thank you
<specialbuddy> is there a place to change how fast the cpu runs?
<BluesKaj> specialbuddy, well unless you have an ATI card , this might work for you; http://digg.com/linux_unix/XGL_on_Edgy_in_9_steps
<specialbuddy> I HAVE NVIDIA
<BluesKaj> then yer in business
<arriesp> bye
<manchicken> specialbuddy: I'm sorry to hear that.
<specialbuddy> why are you sorry to hear that?
<BluesKaj> anyway it's sacktime for me ...have an early getup at 4AM ...nite all
<maman> join #kubuntu-id
<rope> Jucato: I got "defoptions=splash" but it is with one #. Should i remove it? (i restarted and it is still the same)
<Jucato> rope: um... no
<Jucato> the "kernel /vmlinuz......" line I'm referring to is way down
<Jucato> in the GRUB entry for Ubuntu kernel and stuff
<rope> Its kind of weird.. i've modifyed also the ttys (ereased some) but there is no change dont know why
* manchicken is tired of all of this beryl crap...
<rope> Ok i'll see
<specialbuddy> how can I tell if my cpu is running at full speed
<manchicken> It's time for people to stop relying on crappy 3d rendering and start caring about style again.
<Jucato> :P
<lupine_85> :p
<rope> Jucato: Guess i found it ! :) I'll try now ... thanks!
<lupine_85> nah
<noxwayxhome> hello, everyone
<Cagarro> I have a modem-router and  I'd like to know if there is a way to program it with different vpi amd vci , for example. Tnks
<vulcanius__> oh my god
<vulcanius__> i just dropped the kids off on the floor
<vulcanius__> zomgwtfbbqpwned
<soulrider> vulcanius__: how old are then ?
<vulcanius__> too old and not old enough
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> but how can you... drop htem... ? =/
<vulcanius__> heh
<specialbuddy> what's the best app for getting wifi to work
<bronze_0_1> Interesting, I just used Adept to add some packages and the "programming" menu choice, and everything that a choice under it, disappeared........ NOT good.  Anyone know how I can undo that?
<specialbuddy> what's the best app for getting wifi to work
<specialbuddy> what's the best app for getting wifi to work
<vulcanius__> specialbuddy: the one thats soo good you only have to ask once and not get ignored by everyone because you spammed your question
<bronze_0_1> whats the best app to make people wait a few minues for an answer when no one is helping them?
<Cagarro> Network configurations (vpi vci , etc...) . Waht program should I use to get this kind of data ? tanks
<bronze_0_1> vulcanius__: :-)
<Cagarro> I would send them some cookies to entretain until they get the answer :)
<bronze_0_1> heh
<Cagarro> But , please, dont send me cookies because I dont like them :) I prefer to wait for my answer eating some popcorns
<Cagarro> sorry for the engrish
<manchicken> Cookies rock.
<manchicken> Popcorn is good, too.
<manchicken> Popcorn cookies?
<Cagarro> lol
<bronze_0_1> "rock hard" specially if i make them.
<freshburn> hi all
<freshburn> 2 quick questions
* inteliwasp is anoyed that his laptop usb port don't work anymore
<freshburn> and i think they are prob newb questions, is there a directory that i would find the majority of logs i would be looking for
<vulcanius__> ./var/log
<freshburn> and why the heck do i get a file named .directory on my desktop every time i boot
<freshburn> ty
<vulcanius__> because you have your system set to show hidden files
<vulcanius__> any file with a period in front is "hidden"
<freshburn> what is that file ah thats good info right there
<vulcanius__> are you using Gnome? Kde?
<freshburn> kubuntu edgy
<vulcanius__> i'm not sure what the file is
<vulcanius__> but to stop it from appearing
<vulcanius__> click the Kde "start" menu and select System Settings
<vulcanius__> a new window will open and there you will select "Desktop"
<vulcanius__> there will be three tabs, General, File Icons, Device Icons
<vulcanius__> select the File Icons tab and uncheck "Show hidden files" if it is checked.
<freshburn> hm i may have tried to delete it a couple times including empty trash and it always reappears so it must not be important
<freshburn> lol
<inteliwasp> can someone help me figure out what is wring with my usb ports?
<vulcanius__> then click Apply at the bottom right and exit to your desktop
<freshburn> ty
<freshburn> does ne1 have a hp pavilion 4930 laptop
<freshburn> ' knows its a one in a million chance
<the-erm> I'm trying to set up postfix so the outgoing bandwidth is much less than what it currently is.  Anyone know how to set that up?  Or where to set put a cbq.init file?
<vulcanius__> inteliwasp: what does "lsmod | grep usb" return?
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  "usbcore               130304  3 driverloader,ohci_hcd"
<vulcanius__> inteliwasp: what type of device are you using USB for?
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  ipod as a HD
<vulcanius__> inteliwasp: what exactly is the problem?
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  when i plug in my ipod, nothing picks it up, even in dmesg. but in knoppix i get a message in dmesg that there is no available power for the device. it is the only thing on there
<vulcanius__> inteliwasp: do you have hotplug installed?
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  it does not show up in adept
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  and this ipod has worked on the laptop before
<vulcanius__> have you enabled the universe and multiverse repos?
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  yes
<vulcanius__> do an apt-get update and apt-cache search hotplug
<vulcanius__> actually forget that
<vulcanius__> do "tail -f /var/log/messages" and plug in your ipod. see what it says
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  nada, i'm gonna try to force diskmode
<vulcanius__> did you just upgrade or something?
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  no joy on that too
<vulcanius__> do you have USB kernel support? heh
<inteliwasp> i have been keeping up with pakages
<inteliwasp> 1 sec
<inteliwasp> vulcanius__:  usbmgr is not installed...
<inteliwasp> ok now i'm pissed... i switched ports (i have 2) and all of the sudden it works...
<vulcanius__> bad port then, heh
<inteliwasp> more like erratic for both
<inteliwasp> now to put fresh music on
<freshbrnt> i was reading a faq on ubuntuguide.org and a popup asking me if i wanted to open a torrents.piratesbay.com torrent or save as popd up
<freshbrnt> security hole? i didnt click nething
<draik> Where can I get help with Ubuntu 6.10 server?
<draik> Hey Jucato, stdin  I GOT SOUND!!!
<irvin> Jucato,
<inteliwasp> is it posible to have 2 x session running on one box? i want to use the local machine and a remote desktop
<revolution27> hey guys, i installed beryl (works lovely) but now my nvidia driver doesn't seem to be working (beryl is fast but games run super slow)
<revolution27> any ideas?
<TheDebugger> revolution27: Turn beryl off when playing games?
<revolution27> errr... i don't think hat's the prob... i think it broke my graphics card driver
<manchicken> inteliwasp: Yes.  In your K menu, Switch User->Start New Session
<draik> Was I just disconnected?
<revolution27> yep
<draik> ktorrent can wait
<revolution27> would re-installing my drivers break beryl?
<inteliwasp> manchicken:  how can i get a remote session going as a new local session?
<draik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<revolution27> i would have done that if i wanted too
<draik> I'm not sure what's going on, but my office smells like cinnamon-flavored pesticides
<draik> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<jerry_> Click here: http://cgi.metrocall.com/cgi-bin/default.cgi?TO=6192560249&Message=%2D+000000001&ReplyTo=&TID=
<manchicken> inteliwasp: Dunno.  I'm sure that info is somewhere on google though.
<revolution27> anyone here can answer an nvidia driver question?
<freshbrnt> if you are driving and watching nvideo you might crash you car? j/k
<revolution27> :(
<Cagarro> revolution27, you're lucky. Mine is Ati and, from what I know, I will never see my ati radeon 9550 using it's full potencial in linux systems. ( sorry my english)
<revolution27> yes but it's no sence having a nice graphics card if the drivers don't work :(
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZachPruckowski> when does Herd2 come out?
<ZachPruckowski> within the next few days?
<ZachPruckowski> it's like supposed to be right behind the main ubuntu release, right?
<Jucato> Herd 2 is an snapshot alpha release for Feisty Fawn.
<revolution27> when i try to install nvidia-glx adapt says the commit would break packages
<Cagarro> Linux has been used mainly for servers. I guess that's why it lacks on good drivers. But things are changing and comunitys, like ubuntu, are working a lot to make linux a good client as well. Well, Servers serve who or what ? the final user. The one who uses a computer for concrete results. Office, net, gaming.. whatever
<Jucato> Cagarro: actually the problem is mostly with the hardware manufacturers rather than on the Linux end.but anyway...
<Jucato> revolution27: try installing it in the command line, you'll get more descriptive error messages
<ZachPruckowski> I know what it is, I'm wondering when it's out :)
<Dr_willis> linux is not lacking good drivers... :)   its the copanies that fail to release information that results in people having to reverse engineer things that makes bad driver
<Jucato> ZachPruckowski: supposed to be this week (or yesterday...)
<ZachPruckowski> sweet
<Jucato> ZachPruckowski: but don't count on it being even 75% stable
<ZachPruckowski> only the 2.6.19 kernel supports my DVD drive, so I'm tempted to update anyways
<Jucato> ZachPruckowski: hm... it's not yet the time to update...
<Cagarro> Yaa... i see :( it's all in the name of profit
<Jucato> unless you're willing to test/run alpha releases
<ZachPruckowski> I mean, I have to use Herd2 if I want to run it natively
<ZachPruckowski> I'v got it in a VM now
<revolution27> an@evan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<revolution27> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<revolution27> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jucato> ZachPruckowski: why not compile your kernel? I'm sure there are guides out there...
<Jucato> revolution27: make sure Adept is closed
<revolution27> oh lol
<Jucato> revolution27: you can only run one process of apt-get at a time
<manchicken> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<ZachPruckowski> yeah, that's another option
<aule> is there a way to tell if my computers audio supports recording from a microphone ?
<revolution27> oh i think i got the problem
<revolution27> i need nvidia-kernel-1.0.9746
<revolution27> no that's not it.. i have the kernel
<Jucato> revolution27: use pastebin, and show the error messages you get
<revolution27> that's what i'm doing
<calvarez> how do I add a user to a group?
<revolution27> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1399/
<Jucato> revolution27: you already have that package installed?
<revolution27> nvidia-glx?
<Jucato> calvarez: there's a Users & Groups module in System Settings... forgot where it is
<Jucato> revolution27: no. the nvidia-kernel-1.0.9746
<revolution27> yes
<K`zan> cw=Z] QiMDPXNDQBM#PjK1SfN~
<Jucato> hm...
<K`zan> cw=Z] O[ShN,PfMhQJE0
<K`zan> cw=Z] JxSIN-Q#MjPfK2PzNq
<K`zan> cw=Z] GfP~M|SxNPS3N\
<K`zan> cw=Z] H0PnMmP4Ej
<Jucato> K`zan: stop that please
<K`zan> OOOPs sorry WW, apologies!
* K`zan <BLUSH>
<revolution27> all this happened after i installed beryl
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> no wonder...
<revolution27> it messed up my nvidia driver
<Jucato> the official ubuntu nvidia-kernel-xxxx don't have that 1.0.9746 version
<Jucato> if you have removed beryl, remove the repository for it also
<revolution27> ohh
<revolution27> i haven't removed beryl
<Jucato> hm... ok...
<revolution27> so should i try another version of the driver?
<Jucato> hm... strange... you should be able to install the nvidia-glx from beryl's repos
<Jucato> try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, since the repositories for Beryl are not officially supported (yet)
<revolution27> k
<Dr_willis> The idea of Ubuntu Lite is to bring the power of Ubuntu across to the users of Legacy systems.
<Dr_willis> yet another varient! yea....
<Phlosten> Dr_willis: never enough variants
<Dr_willis> I will admit i got 'mint linux' on my laptop...
<Dr_willis> but i rarely use it. :)
<Dr_willis> its ubuntu+codec/other things...
<Phlosten> yer, i gave mint a miss
<Dr_willis> i just tossed it on the laptop.. and let it stay..  it plays my videos. and i installed the other stuff i needed..
<Dr_willis> gotta love playing with new disrtos.
<Dr_willis> too many are to focused on eyecandy/xgl/whatever these days.. that stuff dont play well on my x200 based laptop
<Phlosten> Dr_willis: indeed, I visit distrowatch.ciom regularly
<Dr_willis> Phlosten,  i got them in my bookmark bar so i see daily updates. :P
<Phlosten> Dr_willis: what sort of systems are you running?
<Dr_willis> gotta love live-bookmarks
<Dr_willis> got a Turion Based Laptop, AMD64 based main machine, and a MythTV box with a amd antlon 2.3 ghz.
<Dr_willis> got a older box in the back room stripped down.. :) and an imac in the closet..
<Phlosten> cool
<Phlosten> my main machine is an Athlon 2000+, i give Beryl etc a wide berth
<Jucato> hm... what's the difference between putting env vars in .bashrc and .bash_profile?
<JonTec__> why can I not change my essid with iwconfig? I used to work fine, now it doesn't. It returns no output, so I guess it tried?
<Dr_willis> .bash_profile is ONLY read by 'login shells" i belive
<Dr_willis> or so i recall from the 'using bash guide/books'
<Jucato> hm.... that tells me a lot... (not!) :P
<Dr_willis> some terminal programs default to being a login shell. but try out  with 'xterm'  vs 'xterm -ls'
<Dr_willis> initial shell is the login shell normally. stuff that dont need to get ran at every new term..  goes in .bash_profile
<Dr_willis> toss in some 'echo this is .bash_profile' in there and see when it gets ran. :)
<Jucato> stuff that need to be run at every new term, goes into .bashrc?
<esaym> is there a ntp client that comes with kubuntu?
<esaym> for automatic time updates...
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yea.. often its not even that big a deal these days.. normally one may even call the other..  .bash_profile may source the .bashrc, and the /etc/profile also.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: my problem is, I added a new path in .bash_profile. new konsole sessions can't seem to read it unless I do source .bash_profile... means I probably need to logout
<Dr_willis> thats because they are not 'login shells' However if you set the path in the .bash_profile and lot totally out back in. they 'should' inherate it from the original shell. (i think)
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile something and have no idea how to, can I link you guys to what I'm trying to compile and someone can tell me what to do?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: ok... I think I'm beginning to understand it a bit...
<K-Ryan> I'm a Linux noob so anything would be appreciated
<Dr_willis> konsole -ls
<Dr_willis> runs it as a login shell
<Dr_willis> or so the man page says :)
<Jucato> yeah, but now it duplicates some of the entries.. anyway, I'm going to logout and back in
<Dr_willis> login shells save you from having to rerun/redo a lot of scripts when its not needed.
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  we can try. :)
<K-Ryan> If you would be so kind
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  for a start you proberly need to install the 'build-essential' package
<K-Ryan> Don't know, but here's the link http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=151126
<K-Ryan> It says I have to "type make defend" then "type make"
<K-Ryan> I assume that's in the terminal or something
<Dr_willis> egads...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> yes those are terminal commands.
<Dr_willis> make
<K-Ryan> I opened the src folder in the terminal, typed make defend, and nothing happened
<K-Ryan> invalid command
<Dr_willis> is the main command that compiles stuff in a detailed maner..
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  for a start you proberly need to install the 'build-essential' package
<K-Ryan> Okay, website or in the giant list of apps?
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> use 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<K-Ryan> Yes yes, where can I get it?
<K-Ryan> in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> with the package manager :)
<Dr_willis> yes.
<Dr_willis> or use adept if you perfer. search, click, install.
<K-Ryan> Btw, is there a shortcut for the terminal?
<K-Ryan> Perhaps turning my Windows key to a "Linux key"?
<K-Ryan> =)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: thanks
<Jucato> you can make one if you want
<Jucato> right-click on the entry for Konsole in the K Menu -> Edit this Item
<Jucato> at the bottom, there's a setting for keyboard shortcuts
<Dr_willis> i always drag the konsole icon to the panel.. so i always got one handy
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis dosent have a windows key.
* Dr_willis has a 8lb OLD ibm CLICKY keyboard
<K-Ryan> I run Windows as a main, so of course my keyboard has it
<K-Ryan> It was a computer package blah blah blah
<Dr_willis> i got a closet of keyboards. :)
<Delphinus> who would I talk to re. fixing a spelling mistake on one of the ubuntu howto's please?
<Dr_willis> found this IBM one at a rummage sale for $3
<K-Ryan> If it works, it's worth it right?
<lovloss> How come this creates a bug? :   #include <qapplication.h>
<Jucato> where does it create a bug?
<bonbonthejon> anyone have experience with raids
<K-Ryan> in the adept installer "build-essential" gives no results
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  try the shell then. its in 'main' so it should be availiable
<K-Ryan> shell?
<K-Ryan> <-- Linux noob
<Jucato> command line
<Dr_willis> yes where you TYPE commands
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> shell=terminal?
<lovloss> nm
<Dr_willis> the terminal program = konsole normally. it runs a 'shell' normally 'bash'
<Jucato> shell == command line interpreter program
<Jucato> actually, Konsole is a terminal "emulator"... but yeah you could call it a terminal too :P
<K-Ryan> can i use the kubuntu terminal, that's what I'm asking
<Dr_willis> or a "console emulator"
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  thats the 'konsole'  program.. yes...
<K-Ryan> Thank you for the clear up
<Dr_willis> theres proberly 12+ dirrerent 'terminal emulators' ya could use. :)
<Dr_willis> the joys of linux heh heh
<Dr_willis> xterm and rxvt are the 'old-skool' classic terminal emulators.
<K-Ryan> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailible)
<Jucato> make sure Adept is close
<Jucato> closed
<K-Ryan> Right... Let's try again
<K-Ryan> Working =)
<K-Ryan> Now since I'm working off a Live CD and an external HDD, can I transport the build-essential to my external and it will still work?
<Dr_willis> dare i even ask what program you are trying to install?
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  ya really should of mentioned that earlier.......
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<K-Ryan> It's supposed to be some kind of "program DNA, then have yours compete with another"
<K-Ryan> I linked it
<Dr_willis> you wont be abel to install build-essential and stuff while using the live cd.
<Dr_willis> at least i dont think so.
<Jucato> you can
<K-Ryan> Well the shell is showing positive results so far
<Jucato>  but it will be gone when you reboot
<K-Ryan> That's why I asked can I put it on my external and use it from there
<Dr_willis> if his ram holds up.. :)
<K-Ryan> I'm reluctant to format my 160gb hard drive until it is completely backed up
<K-Ryan> Then I'm going to format and install either Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> I think I'm liking Kubuntu more though, what do you guys think?
<Dr_willis> I normally install Kubuntu, then install Ubuntu-desktop so i have both :)
<Dr_willis> and perhaps xubuntu-desktop
<K-Ryan> Why all 3?
<Dr_willis> also.. and then a dozen+ other window managers
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> I use different apps from different ones
<Dr_willis> i ONLY got 1.25 TB of drive space...
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Ryan> Lend me some =(
<K-Ryan> I hate it when people have that much space, not the person but out of jealousy
<K-Ryan> My friend has like, 2TB
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a drive thats smaller then 160 i think...
* phobiac hides his 80gb drive
<Dr_willis> i do have 7 Hd's in this box. :)
<Minataku> lol
<phobiac> Nothing to see here, move along.
<K-Ryan> My 60GB crashed so I'm running Windows off an 8gb hdd
<Minataku> I have little space... many computers, though <.<
<K-Ryan> and have all my actual stuff on my 160
<Dr_willis> whats scary - ya could almost replace all of them with 1 of the newer 1TB drives comming out..
<Minataku> I need to count again but I'm around 11, I think
<K-Ryan> However my 2TB friend bought me my 250gb external because he knows I have computer trouble
<K-Ryan> I had so much trouble trying to figure out my HD was failing when it was
<K-Ryan> I ended up reinstalling Windows 9623487256 times
<K-Ryan> *9623487257
<K-Ryan> I'm kidding =P
<K-Ryan> So anyway, this build essential thing said "Setting up build-essential (11.1) ...
<K-Ryan> In the shell, and nothing afterward
<ZachPruckowski> ok, I broke something
<ZachPruckowski> I tried to edit xorg.conf to add resolutions
<ZachPruckowski> but it somehow set it higher than my monitor supports
<Daisuke_Ido> K-Ryan: then it worked.
<K-Ryan> Alright, now to try compiling...
<ZachPruckowski> I tried using dpkg-reconfigure
<makuseru> how can i add somthing to start on startup in kubuntu
<canllaith> Hiya, I'm trying to set up guidance on dapper and I'm getting 'ImportError: No module named notify
<canllaith> when I try to run the powermanager.
<Jucato> !xconfig | ZachPruckowski
<ubotu> ZachPruckowski: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<canllaith> Does anyone know what package I'd need to install for that ?
<ZachPruckowski> i tried those both
<bonbonthejon> anyone know of a console based partition manager/viewer
<canllaith> cfdisk is a bit nicer than fdisk for that bonbonthejon
<Jucato> bonbonthejon: parted?
<K-Ryan> Yeah well the compiling didn't work
<K-Ryan> Because the "hi hello" thing isn't working now
<bonbonthejon> anyone know anything about raids and mdadm
<K-Ryan> Someone want to guide me through this and tell me what I did wrong?
<makuseru> how can i add somthing to start on startup in kubuntu
<Jucato> canllaith: knotify? O.o
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  depends on what it is.. :)
<fxr> where would i get the gpg signature for: deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl edgy main
<makuseru> Beryl
<canllaith> Jucato: python module I would have thought
<Jucato> canllaith: aah.. hm...
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan, you really want to run seed7? heh heh... why... :)
<canllaith> makuseru: Stick a symlink, .desktop file or shell script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<K-Ryan> Because I want to run this DNA thingy
<canllaith> make sure it's executable :)
<K-Ryan> It's included if I'm not mistaken
* Jucato tries to point canllaith to #kubuntu-devel ... but might be a #kubuntu question...
<K-Ryan> Here I'll show you exactly what this is supposed to be
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  i cant get it to compile.
<makuseru> how can i stop somthing from starting on startup
<Dr_willis> scr_inf.c:52:18: error: term.h: No such file or directory
<K-Ryan> I didn't get that
<K-Ryan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnafight is what this is supposed to be
<makuseru> how can i stop somthing from starting on startup?
<Dr_willis> !info ncurses
<ubotu> Package ncurses does not exist in any distro I know
<K-Ryan> Well I give up on this DNAfight thing, can anyone reccomend something to do?
<K-Ryan> I'm bored and want to get away from Windows for a little while
<phobiac> K-Ryan: World domination is always fun
<makuseru> K-Ryan: Beryl
<K-Ryan> Care to clarify?
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  thers dozens of 'programing' fighting games out
<phobiac> On the world domination?
<Dr_willis> various bot-fighting games.
<K-Ryan> I'm not looking for a programing game, just something to pass time with
<Dr_willis> i cant get seed7 to even compule.
<K-Ryan> That makes me feel better =)
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  whats what that dnafight is.. from what i can tell
<phobiac> Well it's simple really. A little oppresive government here, a little propoganda there.
<K-Ryan> I know it is, I'll take anything right now
<K-Ryan> Almost anything
<K-Ryan> phobiac you were serious?
<makuseru> go get beryl running then play around with it
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You could always help out with testing the Kubuntu development version.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: That'd be nice.
<K-Ryan> Right now I'm just trying to enjoy Kubuntu
<phobiac> K-Ryan: I'm always serious.
<Dr_willis> go read some linux guides/docs :)
<hubcio> hi folks...
<fxr> where would i get the gpg signature for: deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl edgy main
<K-Ryan> Not fun =/
<hubcio> I hope someone can help me out..\
<hawk_> is there anyway to remote connected to a ntfs harddrive and copy files to linux or to kubuntu
<manchicken> phobiac: If by "serious" you mean "not serious" then I agree completely.
<K-Ryan> makuseru what is this Beryl you speak of?
<ZachPruckowski> I'm getting a lot of errors while running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and "-phigh" won't even run
<Dr_willis> K-Ryan,  you got your video card drivers working yet? if so theres dozens of 3d games ya can play.. Or just install frozenbubble
<phobiac> hawk_: The harddrive on a windows machine?
<Dr_willis> !info frozenbubble
<K-Ryan> hawk_, ntfs is read only from Linux
<ubotu> Package frozenbubble does not exist in any distro I know
<manchicken> hawk_: Have you tried smb?
<Dr_willis> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<hubcio> I'm new to ubuntu.. and when I try to run a prog it tels me I don't have permission to run it.. how do I set root permissions for my login?
<phobiac> Ooo, frozen bubble is good for passing the time.
<Dr_willis> hubcio,  thats what the sudo command is for
<makuseru> K-Ryan: have you no seen videos of the cube desktop?
<K-Ryan> Dunno if my drivers are installed or what
<Dr_willis> hubcio,  sudo whateverpgorram
<K-Ryan> cube desktop?
<hawk_> hubcio: yous sudo
<hawk_> hubcio: use sudo
<ZachPruckowski> is there some place I can copy a version of the conf file from?
<hubcio> I know.. but if I want to make an icon on the desktop with a file that needs root. can I do it?
<manchicken> All that xgl stuff is just so much rediculous eye-candy.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Check for xgl/beryl videos online.
<Jucato> manchicken: :P
<manchicken> (pretty pictures)--
<K-Ryan> Can't link me?
<manchicken> (real functionality)++
<n8k99> K-Ryan, its preeeeeetty
<hawk_> no i have not tride smb i do not know what that is
<Dr_willis> ZachPruckowski,  huh... -phigh wont even run? you are not trying to run '-phih' as a command are ya?
<ZachPruckowski> yarg.  Every time I try to change resolution, X crashes and I get logged out
<ZachPruckowski> no
<ZachPruckowski> it's likely because I'm in a VM
<phobiac> hubcio: hubcio: Fo to the properties of the shortcut you want to give sudo to
<Dr_willis> ZachPruckowski,  what vm? vmware?
<phobiac> Then head to application
<ZachPruckowski> paralells for Mac
<phobiac> And add kdesu at the begining of the command box
<K-Ryan> What's beryl going to do to my desktop?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Make it use up processor power and look cool.
<hawk_> manchicken what if i set up a ftp server and just make that my shared ftp folder
<n8k99> K-Ryan make it pretty, wobbly and spinning
<phobiac> Really no other purpose.
<K-Ryan> Okay, teach me how to get it
<K-Ryan> =)
<n8k99> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<K-Ryan> Get it as in install
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Your video card working?
<K-Ryan> Don't know
<manchicken> hawk_: That'd work.  Samba/smb is the native win drive sharing protocol though.
<phobiac> What is it? ATI, Nvdia?
<K-Ryan> I mean, if by work you mean "see your desktop" yes
<K-Ryan> ATI Radeon 9800
<manchicken> hawk_: Chances are setting up an FTP server is overengineering your problem.
<phobiac> Okay first you need fglrx, hold on a second let me google the guide I used.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: ATI drivers are unstable and unsupported.
<hawk_> lol
<K-Ryan> Oh that's not fair
<phobiac> manchicken: I've set up beryl with an ATI
<phobiac> Works fine too
<K-Ryan> I sure hope so...
<hawk_> manchicken: if i use samba then i can dowload all of my files to the linux system right? or is it still read olny
<hubcio> phobiac : I want to run geargui from icon.. so from teminal I do sudo geargui.. for icon I went to properties and under command I did kdesu /usr/geargui/bin/geargui but still permission denied..
<manchicken> phobiac: Just because it works sometimes doesn't make it not unstable and certainly doesn't make it supported ^_^
<Dr_willis> ha ha.. got seed7 to compile... :)
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You're running edgy?
<phobiac> manchicken: Touche
<K-Ryan> Umm, what's edgy?
<manchicken> hawk_: Depending on permissions, Samba/smb is read-write.
<phobiac> What kubuntu are you running?
<flaccid> hmmm
<flaccid> is Jucato here
<manchicken> s/is/can be/
<phobiac> Version wise
<K-Ryan> 6.6 the long term support one
<K-Ryan> err, 6.06
<Jucato> flaccid: pong?
<n8k99> That's Dapper
<phobiac> hubcio: I dunno how to help you further. Sorry. Maybe you're typing the pass wrong?
<flaccid> ping
<flaccid> jucy man i'm going to freebsd br0
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Alright gimmie a second
<hawk_> manchicken: do i have to set it up on windows two or just on linux
<Jucato> flaccid: :O
<K-Ryan> Okey dokey, no rush or anything
<K-Ryan> However, is this going to be worth it?
<phobiac> Aha
<ZachPruckowski> is there a "revert to default" command for my xorg.conf?
<K-Ryan> Considering it probably won't work once I restart
<manchicken> hawk_: Well the windows box would be the gate-keeper on that one.  You'd be using a windows smb share in konqueror (the SMB client).
<phobiac> Sorry K-Ryan, Beryl isn't supported on dapper.
<K-Ryan> What's dapper?
<ZachPruckowski> 6.06
<Jucato> flaccid: well, all I can say to you is have fun. you'll be missed :(
<Jucato> !dapper | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Dapper is the version name for the version number 6.06
<phobiac> I'm too used to using the wacky names they give the releases.
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, alright then, any more suggestions?
<K-Ryan> Time wasters, anyone?
<K-Ryan> Fun time wasters mind you
<flaccid> Jucato: i'll be here still.  kubuntu still on desktop at work.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Like galaga?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<hubcio> phobiac : it actually says "kdesu" no such file or directory... is there a different command?
<flaccid> i figured the killer app is kde and the problem is the operating system
<n8k99> K-Ryan frozen bubble
<hawk_> manchicken: of how do i set all of this up... or is there some site you can send me to that can tell me i know you time is needed by others
<phobiac> hubcio: Try kdesu 'the directory here'
<K-Ryan> what's frozen bubble?
<manchicken> hawk_: I don't know windows... intentionally.
<manchicken> ^_^
<phobiac> You need those ' around the directory.
<n8k99> a nice time waster
<K-Ryan> A description would be nice, is it at least easy to install?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: If you like galaga try XGalaga
<hubcio> hubcio@ubuntu-desktop:~$ kdesu
<hubcio> bash: kdesu: command not found
<Jucato> !frozen-bubble | K-Ryan
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<hawk_> manchicken: ok, then i will look it up... thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<Jucato> hubcio: are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Frozen bubble is pretty easy to install if you use the package manager
<manchicken> hawk_: Not a problem man.
<hubcio> this is what i get from terminal so it doesn't see teh cmd even
<hubcio> ubuntu
<phobiac> Aha, that's the problem.
<phobiac> gksudo is ubuntu
<Jucato> hubcio: use gksudo
<Jucato> :)
<hubcio> sorry...
<manchicken> hawk_: You can also try plugging in your favorite mass storage device (e.g. mp3 player, flash drive stick) and transferring it that way.
<phobiac> Use gksudo instead of kdesu
<phobiac> No, my fault for assuming you were running kubuntu
<manchicken> kdesu is nice.
<Dr_willis> phobiac,  heh - yea.. this is just #kubuntu :)
<manchicken> Or you could just use sudo ^_^
<hubcio> yea, yea.. sorry.. my mistake..
<hubcio> phobiac.. that works.. thanks dude..
<K-Ryan> which download should i download?
<Jucato> manchicken: not if you're launching GUI apps :)
<phobiac> Dr_willis: A lot of people running ubuntu pop into hear with konversation though, I've noticed.
<K-Ryan> the sourcecode .zip or the jar file
<hubcio> is tehre a way to eliminate the password box?
<hubcio> I'd like to run as root all teh time.. is that possible?
<manchicken> Jucato: That's what tilda is for.  `sudo guiapp &`
<manchicken> ^_^
<phobiac> hubcio: The whole point of the password is to give the program root powers
<manchicken> Tilda is the coolest thing ever.
<n8k99> K-Ryan use adept to install, its so much easier
<manchicken> It should be standard build.
<K-Ryan> Uhh?
<K-Ryan> It's listed under games I'm guessing
<Jucato> manchicken: does it resolve the problem with using sudo for GUI apps?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You're on kubuntu right? Or ubuntu?
<manchicken> Jucato: What do you mean?  Which problem in particular/
<ZachPruckowski> anyone have any ideas for me?
<hubcio> so tehre is no way to by-pass al l that and just give root t all the progs taht wil be run?
<manchicken> Jucato: You mean the xhost issue?
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu, otherwise I shouldn't be in this channel =P
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> !kdesu | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<manchicken> How hard is it to stick xhost + into your .xinitrc?
<phobiac> Then use adept
<manchicken> Bah.
<phobiac> Just filter out everything that isn't a game and look through what's left.
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  echo 'xhost + ' >> .xinitrc
<Jucato> manchicken: only if you know how, and if it's recommended
<manchicken> ^_^
<K-Ryan> What am I supposed to do in adept to download it?
<K-Ryan> I do see it listed
<n8k99> K-Ryan there is a search field in Adept that you can use to find specific packages or general fields of packages
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  but that wont gain ya much i think the normal kdm login itnroes that file.
<manchicken> Jucato: kdesu is the supported way to do things.  I will agree.
<K-Ryan> Yes I put in "frozen" but to no avail
<manchicken> But I still like just doing it the old fashioned way sometimes ^_^
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Right click on the package and choose install
<K-Ryan> Can't find the package
<n8k99> give it a second to sort out everything that doesn't have frozen in it
<hawk_> manchicken: well i will just set up an ftp on the windows system. it will not take to long with it being windows server 2003
<Jucato> manchicken: but let's keep that to ourselves or in -devel, shall we? :D
<manchicken> hawk_: That's cool.  Get away from that proprietary software man.  It'll kill ya ^_^
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Are all your repositories enabled?
<manchicken> Jucato: You and your "responsible support" and your "logic." ^_^
<K-Ryan> <-- Linux noob
<K-Ryan> No idea what you mean
<hawk_> manchicken: that is what i am trying to do man
<Jucato> manchicken: lol
<manchicken> K-Ryan: You know how to use a computer?
<K-Ryan> Yes...
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Then you know how to use kubuntu ^_^
<K-Ryan> Wrong
<Jucato> manchicken: and by the time you become the main man for Adept, you'll also be forced to have "responsible support" and "logic" :P
<K-Ryan> I know Windows
<manchicken> My wife uses Kubuntu GNU.  Works fine.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: It's all the same these days.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Alright, well adept manages packages. Packages are the individual programs. Your list of repositories, or repos, is where adept knows to get the packages from.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Trust me.  The programs are different, and the way you obtain software is different, but once you get past that, it's all the same.
<K-Ryan> Yes, except I'm "not" past that
<manchicken> K-Ryan: If my wife can use GNU, so can you.
<manchicken> ^_^
<K-Ryan> And I'm working on it
<Dr_willis> everything is the same... except whats different...
<Dr_willis> :)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: And that's what we're here for ^_^
<K-Ryan> Then what's with the mockery of your wife using it and not me?
<manchicken> Dr_willis: SILENCE!  I'll have no logic here while I'm about.
<K-Ryan> Please, I only wish to be helped
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Okay, you want to enable the repo's?
<n8k99> relax
<manchicken> K-Ryan: I just said that anybody can use it ^_^
<Dr_willis> even MY wife can use it...
<K-Ryan> And I'm sure anyone can, but it takes time to get used to
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Are you having any particular problem?
<Dr_willis> 'walk befor you run'
<n8k99> naturally
<K-Ryan> I'm bored
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Sure.
<K-Ryan> And want to now run Frozen Bubble
<Dr_willis> dont dive into the deep end untill you got your feet weet.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Have you checked out kde-look.org yet?
<Dr_willis> actually isent frozen-bubble on the live cd allready?
<K-Ryan> And that would be?
<phobiac> If you enable your repo's you'll be able to get a lot of games.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Changing your themes is quite interesting.
<makuseru> is there any way to cut an image in half in Gimp?
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  scale/resize/crop
<K-Ryan> How do I enable the repos?
<manchicken> K-Ryan: kde-look.org is a site where we aggregate a bunch of themes, icon sets, color themes, wallpapers, window decorations, etc.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: In KDE you can completely change how your desktop looks.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Easiest way involves the command line, open up a terminal.
<K-Ryan> I don't want to make my Kubuntu look pretty, I like how it looks
<K-Ryan> For now anyway
<manchicken> K-Ryan: They have screenshots for those who lack inspiration, too.
<makuseru> Dr_willis: im trying to cut a dual moniter wallpaper in half and save both halvs to use in bery
<Jucato> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<makuseru> how could i/>
<K-Ryan> Terminal open
<manchicken> K-Ryan: What *do* you want to do? ^_^
<K-Ryan> Play Frozen Bubble
<phobiac> Okay, now type sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<manchicken> Beryl is nice.  I only wish it worked with free software.
<Jucato> download "frozen-bubble" from the repositories (use Adept or apt-get)
<phobiac> Wait, kdesu, not sudo
<K-Ryan> Because I haven't been able to do anything, so I'm dead set on making this work
<phobiac> Then hit enter and type in your password.
<manchicken> Err, I suppose that's not fair to Beryl.
<makuseru> manchicken: Beryl is free
<manchicken> It's not Beryl's fault.
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  cant just tell it to stretch the wallpaper eh? i dong use beryl..
<Jucato> K-Ryan: you're on a live cd, a lot of stuff won't work as well without some modifications
<makuseru> no
<manchicken> It's ATI and nvidia's.  But that's a very long discussion that we've had many times.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Have you checked out lincity?  That's a fun game.  I dig it.
<hawk_> manchicken: i think i figured out a way to do it make a smb share here and then connect from windows then take the files to this system
<Jucato> yes, discussions that deserve to be in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> :P
<phobiac> K-Ryan: When kate pops up with the sources.list just tell me.
<phobiac> It'll look a little like notepad.
<makuseru> beryl isnt nvidia or ati
<K-Ryan> Yeah, a lot of lines saying restricted
<K-Ryan> at the end anyway
<manchicken> Jucato: Naw, I'm tired of crediting fascists by discussing the problems they've caused for a little while.  I'd much rather answer some good questions ^_^
<phobiac> Okay, see all the lines that say deb at the begining and have a # in front?
<Jucato> manchicken: I think K-Ryan is on a live cd, which means he needs to really add some repositories (like universe)
<K-Ryan> Yeah, 2 lines
<phobiac> Get rid of the # in front on them all. Only the deb.
<phobiac> There should be more in the file.
<manchicken> Did he install?
<K-Ryan> I can't install yet
<manchicken> Why not?
<Jucato> there's your answer :)
<K-Ryan> I don't want to format my hd yet
<K-Ryan> I have precious data
<manchicken> Ah.
<K-Ryan> Not really precious... But I don't feel like redownloading all my stuff
<manchicken> Data which you backup frequently though, right? ;)
<manchicken> What stuff?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: After you've uncommented those lines just save the file and close kate. Then start adept again and look for the games. It should work.
<manchicken> Like music and such?
<K-Ryan> Music, games
<manchicken> Fun.
<K-Ryan> about 80gb worth
<manchicken> Cool.  Sharing is good ^_^
<K-Ryan> transfering to my external little by little
<K-Ryan> just left is my music
<charlie5> hi all ... does anyone use audacity, and has seen an error on startup like this ... "there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer" ?
<n8k99> charlie5 yeah ive seen it
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You don't have to format over it unless you want kubuntu on a drive all to itself.
<K-Ryan> I can't repartition the drive either
<K-Ryan> Gives some kind of error
<charlie5> n8k99: any idea how to fix it ?
<n8k99> charlie5 do you have sound notifications turned on?
<phobiac> Oh, that's an issue.
<K-Ryan> Yep
<manchicken> katapult is getting easier and easier to remember to use.
<manchicken> It's nice.
<charlie5> n8k99: thanks, i'll just check
<manchicken> I've never really used katapult too much before.
<Jucato> manchicken: you should have been there to try to explain to seele how to use it
<phobiac> manchicken: I discovered katapult a week ago and love it.
<n8k99> charlie5 you know like when a window closes or opens there is a sound
<Jucato> try explaining how to use katapult, in documentation/user guide style... :P
<phobiac> I try to avoid using the mouse as much as I can.
<n8k99> or when you send a message over IRC?
<phobiac> alt+space then type the name of the program you want, and hit enter
<phobiac> Usually you only need the first few letters.
<phobiac> It works for files too I believe
<manchicken> Jucato: It's one of those things that you never really learn until you sit down and look for new things.
<K-Ryan> I'm not sure the repo thing is working
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Having any more luck with adept and finding the games?
<manchicken> Jucato: If you have any more neat things that you think I might not know about, let me know ^_^
<K-Ryan> Still no Frozen Bubble in adept
<Jucato> manchicken: which isn't a good usability thing, which is what seele is concerned about :)
<manchicken> Jucato: It's not like I'm going to be able to get any hacking done or anything.
<phobiac> There were only two lines there commented out?
<Jucato> manchicken: adept still giving you headaches?
<charlie5> n8k99: :) ... then yes, i have them turned on
<K-Ryan> Let me pop it back up to give you a rough idea what it looked liek
<manchicken> Jucato: When isn't it?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Copy into pastebin
<Jucato> manchicken: in its creator's midn :P
<phobiac> !pastbin
<K-Ryan> pastebin, link me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> Whoops
<manchicken> Jucato: You know what though?  Neat little features like that are good.  They may not enhance usability, but I really don't think they hurt it either.
<phobiac> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<charlie5> n8k99: do i need to switch them off to prevent some sort of conflict ?
<n8k99> charlie5: the sound notifications interfere with Audcatiy's control over arts
<Jucato> manchicken: seele was actually more concerned about the lack of clear instructions on how to use it, and enough visual feedback. she has nothing against the features
<manchicken> Jucato: Ah.  That makes sense.
<K-Ryan> phobiac, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1404/
<charlie5> n8k99: ah thank you, that explains it ... i turn them off in 'system settings/notifications' i guess
<n8k99> charlie5: I have just acknowledged them and then waited a moment
<Jucato> anyway, gotta go now...
<phobiac> K-Ryan: That's the whole file?
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<phobiac> Hmm, alright give me a second.
<n8k99> charlie5: if you set sound system to surrender control at the earliest then you can keep them on
<K-Ryan> Can you send me the right copy over pastebin, then I'll copy it in and hopefully it will work?
<n8k99> charlie5: but I do turn them off when recording over microphone ;-)
<freshburn> in which directory could i find packages/updates downloaded by adept (kubntu edgy) so i can make a localhost repo for my 3 pcs?
<manchicken> WOW!  I just found a REALLY bad usability issue with k9copy
<phobiac> What in the hell?
<phobiac> I can't open kate with the command line.
<Jucato> (manchicken: did you know that Adept is full of those kinds of issues? :P )
<charlie5> n8k99: recording from a mike is what i'm trying to do ... thanks very much for the help :)
<phobiac> I can't open Kate at all.
<manchicken> Jucato: If I could get t to build from bzr, I'd be hacking it right now ^_^
<Jucato> anyway gotta go.. need to get some work to do...
* charlie5 has been trying for hours ...
<phobiac> Has anyone ever seen this before?
<phobiac> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<phobiac> Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached
<phobiac> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0
<Jucato> manchicken: in the mean time, why not try working on it not from bzr, so that by the time you could get it working from bzr, you could just add the changes? (if that's how it works...)
<n8k99> charlie5:do you have a usb mic?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: If I can fix this I'll send you my sources.list to use.
<K-Ryan> Let me disconnect, maybe that will help
<freshburn> phobiac try "kdesu kate"
<phobiac> freshburn: That's what returns that error
<KDEKecit> anyone succeed using Kubuntu clone from image?
<manchicken> Jucato: What I'm going to be doing will require a bit of trial-and-error.
<K-Ryan> There, try now
<freshburn> i think
<freshburn> dut dont do what i do im newb
<Jucato> phobiac: are you logged in as root?
<K-Ryan> brb
<phobiac> Jucato: No
<charlie5> n8k99: not yet ... i wish i did ... i bought a cheap ($10) mike today and am trying it through the soundcard, just to get an idea of things
<Jucato> phobiac: in Konsole?
<freshburn> dut=but, evidently i havent been typalseing long either
<phobiac> No, I was doing a kdesu on a fresh console.
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<n8k99> charlie5:ok then your input should be default
<Jucato> bah.. need to go
<phobiac> Using katapult to open it I get the error that kdeinit can't open it.
<freshburn> oh
<freshburn> is there a directory tha contains the d/ls of adept?
<phobiac> Something tells me this leads to me rebooting to fix the problem.
* manchicken hugs xkill....
<intelikey> freshburn /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ZachPruckowski> crap, now I'm at a BASH prompt
<ZachPruckowski> how do I reload the GUI?
<manchicken> ZachPruckowski: What problem are you having?
<phobiac> Anyone know how I can fix this without trying to reboot? :/
<KDEKecit> hallo everyone, can anybody telme where to find how to clone kubuntu to many PC
<intelikey> ZachPruckowski startx
<ZachPruckowski> ah
<manchicken> Jucato: You use any DVD rip proggies?
<n8k99> phobiac what is it?
<K-Ryan> back
<intelikey> ZachPruckowski or sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<phobiac> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<phobiac> Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached
<phobiac> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0
<phobiac> That ^
<phobiac> When I kdesu kate
<freshburn> intelikey ty veru much
<ZachPruckowski> how long should it be black after I type startx?
<manchicken> phobiac: Find out some clients you have open, and kill them
<intelikey> ZachPruckowski 5 seconds
<ZachPruckowski> darn
<phobiac> manchicken: How would I go about doing that?
<n8k99> phobiac cntrl+esc
<intelikey> freshburn yw
<ZachPruckowski> maybe halt the VM?
<phobiac> ctrl+escape does nothing
<freshburn> cya all, i promise to come back tomorrow with more questions i could easily google fo rthe answer but then i would have NO contact with any humans in my life :)
<charlie5> n8k99: can i turn off all notifications in a single fo, or do i have to go through each of them idividually ?
<manchicken> phobiac: Do a `ps aux | less`, find users other than you who have X applications open.
<ZachPruckowski> "screens ound, but none have a usable configuration
<charlie5> <fo => go>
<manchicken> phobiac: Then `kill -9 PID`
<ZachPruckowski> how do I fix that?
* intelikey weeps for freshburn 
<n8k99> charlie5: you should be able to turn them all off in System Settings > Notifications
<intelikey> freshburn if that's true, put a brick through the monitor and trash the box; then go outside and live.
<phobiac> manchicken: The ps aux thing just printed a bunch of text I don't understand.
<Dr_willis> take up golf
<charlie5> n8k99: good lord, i'm going blind ... i saw the one turn turn them all on, and didn;t see the 'turn off' just below ... :/ ... thanks
<ZachPruckowski> tried the "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart", now I'm back to a black window
<freshburn> my wife would kill me if i broke hergnome games machine, god forbid she play the modded xbox instead
<n8k99> heh!
<manchicken> phobiac: K Menu->System->KSysGuard
<manchicken> phobiac: Then look at the process table.
<phobiac> manchicken: Can't open anything
<Dr_willis> play games with the wife...
<Dr_willis> :)
* intelikey considers the fact that freshburn's wife must not be human.....
<freshburn> l8tr all
* n8k99 slaps forehead
<phobiac> I'll just restart, I think this has happened before.
<ZachPruckowski> yarrgh!!! this is evil
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  or a VERY VERY patient woman..
<phobiac> Be back in a minute or two.
<ZachPruckowski> someone help
<manchicken> I play games with my wiffy all the time ^_^
<ZachPruckowski> I need to get xorg.conf working from a BASH prompt now
<Dr_willis> reconfiguing X can be a pain.
<ZachPruckowski> "no screens found"
<intelikey> <freshburn> cya all, i promise to come back tomorrow...would have NO contact with any humans in my life    ^^
<Dr_willis> I often cheat and use a existing xorg.conf from a live cd that works.
<ZachPruckowski> ok, how do I do that?
<charlie5> n8k99: ugh ... same error ... i'll try a quick reboot and see if that helps
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  she has a restraining order? :)
<manchicken> w00t!  Ripping DVDs works.
<Dr_willis> ZachPruckowski,  get live cd... boot it.. copy xorg.conf over
<intelikey> lol
<ZachPruckowski> hmm
<Dr_willis> a kubuntu live cd would be best.
<manchicken> Now I can watch my DVDs without having to carry them on me.
<ZachPruckowski> but I have no window manager here to copy it over to
<manchicken> I like that.
<ZachPruckowski> if it's in the "drive
<ZachPruckowski> "drive" now, can I do that from the BASH prompt?
<Dr_willis> ZachPruckowski,  BOOT the live cd... copy the working xorg.conf it generates over to the installed system
<n8k99> charlie5: what is your sound settings for auto-suspend\?
<Dr_willis> the live cd's make xorg.conf files on the fly as it were..
<Dr_willis> they are good example/starting points.
<K-Ryan> Sorry, Computer froze...
<K-Ryan> Was trying to unzip something or "untar" it I guess
<K-Ryan> And open adept all off the cd
* intelikey sujests looking in /etc/X11/ for a backup xorg.conf and restoring it.
<Dr_willis> good answer
<intelikey> dpkg-recon... makes backup xorg.confs
* n8k99 likes to sudo dpkg--reconfigure
<ZachPruckowski> I've tried that many, many times
<intelikey> yeah some people get their jollies in the strangest ways n8k99
<K-Ryan> What was the command to open the universe repository?
<n8k99> did I actually tye that?
<charlie5> n8k99: :D ... worked after the reboot ... cheers !
<n8k99> charlie5 fantastic!
<K-Ryan> Anyone? Kdesu Kate something
<K-Ryan> Enabling the universe repository?
<n8k99> K-Ryan kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<n8k99> np
<n8k99> charlie5 I'd be intertested in hearing your results
<K-Ryan> Not sure if I can enable that off the live cd
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Okay, give me a minute and I'll give you my sources.list
<intelikey> K-Ryan command ????     sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list       ?
* intelikey doubts that K-Ryan actually wanted a command....
<K-Ryan> Sorry intelikey I have no idea what you just said.
<n8k99> /giggles off the chair
<charlie5> n8k99: no worries ... i'll keep you informed :) ... i think i just recorded a little voice via the mike, but its inaudible (a very small squiggle in the graph) ... think i need to play with mixer settings some
<ZachPruckowski> ok, I did cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<ZachPruckowski> let's see if it works
<intelikey> who's hearing little voices ???   what ?
<intelikey> oh never mind.
<n8k99> charlie5: you can enhance thatwith theeffects- amplify
<n8k99> /megiggling wokethebaby
<K-Ryan> charlie, record it under a different frequency from something else
<phobiac> Oh wait
<K-Ryan> overlay the two, and you've got yourself a secret message =P
<phobiac> K-Ryan: I can't give you my sources.list, I'm running edgy.
<K-Ryan> It's alright
<phobiac> Although if I just change it..wait I might be able to.
<manchicken> phobiac: Why can't you give sources.list?
<K-Ryan> Don't worry about it
<phobiac> He's on dapper
<intelikey> K-Ryan what flavour sources.list you want ?
<phobiac> I can just change the edgy to dapper though in the file right?
<K-Ryan> I was looking for something to pass time with
<K-Ryan> Preferably something fun
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> You can.
<K-Ryan> At the moment I'm stuck with ohing and ahing over my desktop
<phobiac> Intelikey: He just needs the basic sources.list for dapper, so he can get some games and stuff.
<manchicken> ^_^
<n8k99> phobiac yes, kate lets you substitue
<intelikey> kapper ok.
<manchicken> K-Ryan: Why don't you back your stuff up and go on a super-cool installing spree? ^_^
<phobiac> n8K99: My question was more on if that would work for the sources.list
<K-Ryan> I'm too lazy to setup my 10gb music back up riht now
<K-Ryan> Perhaps tomorrow
<K-Ryan> *right
<ZachPruckowski> I restarted but put in the live DVD
<ZachPruckowski> it appears to have started up normally
<n8k99> yes it would phobiac
<hawk_> manchicken: hey man i got it to work with samba
<manchicken> K-Ryan: It'd be fun ^_^
<ZachPruckowski> how do I know if all is good or not?
<K-Ryan> For tomorrow, not at 1:30 in the morning
<manchicken> hawk_: Cool!  So now you're going to come join us freedom-loving hippies? ^_^
<hawk_> manchicken: all i needed to do was mount it
<intelikey> K-Ryan check your other tabs.
<hawk_> manchicken: Yes yes.
<K-Ryan> My other tabs?
<manchicken> hawk_: Who knew freedom could be so delicious? ;)
<K-Ryan> OH!
<phobiac> K-ryan: This *should* work
<phobiac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1406/
<phobiac> Probably better to use intelikey's
<intelikey> there you go.
<ZachPruckowski> yay!  I think it's fixed!
<n8k99> hooray!
<hawk_> manchicken: well as long as i am doing apps and stuff linux can match or even out do windows but whhen it comes to games i have to go to windows
<K-Ryan> intelikey is it working?
<K-Ryan> I accepted but I don't think it's working
<manchicken> hawk_: I bought an appliance machine (Wii) for that.
<intelikey> #1   SEND   K-Ryan      -=*=-.  100.0%     00:000.02446 sources.list
<hawk_> lol, so your the persion that go my wii
<K-Ryan> It just says "receiving"
<crazy_bus> I've got 60mp3s which I wan't to burn on a CD to be able to play on a mp3 cd player.  Does anyone know of a bulk renaming tool to rename them to play in the order I want?
<hawk_> manchicken: so your the one that go my WIii
<manchicken> hawk_: What?
<K-Ryan> im going to try phobiac's
<phobiac> Crazy_bus: Why not just burn them in the order you want?
<intelikey> K-Ryan router on your end   or connected through a firewall ?       looks like something on your end blocking you.
<hawk_> manchicken: you cant find Wii's anywhere in the USA
<K-Ryan> Probably my router
<intelikey> yeah
<crazy_bus> I going to burn a data CD with mp3s on it.  Can you specify the order on a data cd?
<manchicken> hawk_: I got mine a while back.  Three days before it released.
<K-Ryan> now to see if it worked
<manchicken> hawk_: It's nice.
<hawk_> manchicken: what how did you do that
<K-Ryan> Yeah umm, phobiac that ruined my adept
<intelikey> oh well.   we tried.    {-:- DCC Auto-closing idle dcc SEND to K-Ryan} ...
<K-Ryan> =/
<ZachPruckowski> k, going to bed now
<manchicken> hawk_: Gotta know where to shop m8.
<ZachPruckowski> thanks guys
<K-Ryan> Not a big deal considering it's only a temporary thing
<ZachPruckowski> what
<K-Ryan> So where could I get that XGalaga, I mean I can't screw that up can I?
<ZachPruckowski> what's temporary about it?
<ZachPruckowski> it works without the LiveCD in now
<K-Ryan> No, my Adept won't work since I modified something
<hawk_> manchicken: do you have bluetooth on your computer or laptop
<ZachPruckowski> yikes, that's worse than what I had
<K-Ryan> Once I reboot it's fixed though
<intelikey> bad data in /etc/apt/sources.list will break apt  but doesn't cause any serious dammage;  unless you install packages from somewhere that are not compatable with your version of ubuntu
<K-Ryan> intelikey it's not a big deal
<manchicken> hawk_: Naw.  If I did I'd be researching how to turn my wiimote into a pointer device right now ^_^
<intelikey> that is to say you can always fix the file and apt is fixed.
<K-Ryan> yes yes of course
<charlie5> n8k99: turns out i wasn't recording after all (just a little noise from the s/card i guess ... i had to switch the input source to 'mike' :)
<hawk_> manchicken: lol that is what i was going to tell you
<K-Ryan> but im not concerned over it
<n8k99> charlie:a ha!
<K-Ryan> phobiac, where was that XGalaga thing?
<charlie5> n8k99: now, its recording ok, but i need to play with levels and such a bit i think
<phobiac> Well, this isn't fun. First I can't open programs then I lost the use of my keyboard.
<n8k99> natch
<phobiac> Anyway
<phobiac> K-Ryan: If the repo's updated you should be able to find it.
<charlie5> n8k99: btw, can you recommend a good usb mike ?
<K-Ryan> Adept doesn't work now
<phobiac> Unless it's edgy and up only.
<K-Ryan> So it isn't really updated per se
<hawk_> manchicken: do you know of anygood stradigy games for linux
<phobiac> K-Ryan: In the command line do sudo apt-get update
<K-Ryan> E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<n8k99> charlie5 my wife got me the logitech usb mike - its nice
<manchicken> hawk_: Have you ever been to happypenguin?
<phobiac> Go into the file and just remove the word universe on line 35.
<charlie5> n8k99: thanks, i'll check them out
<manchicken> Just make sure you install all from-source packages in /usr/local^_^
<K-Ryan> Where's the file =/
<n8k99> charlie5: I think it was like 30 $US
<phobiac> do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hawk_> manchicken: no i dont think i have
<K-Ryan> that will still work?
<K-Ryan> Yeah, that was a dumb question..
<intelikey> K-Ryan i'll pastebin what you couldn't accept over dcc
<manchicken> hawk_: Happypenguin.org is a great place to learn about games.
<K-Ryan> Thanks intelikey
<phobiac> The file doesn't move around as it pleases :P
* charlie5 suffers from "oh, no !! ... i don't really sound like *that*, do I" syndrome ... :D
<intelikey>  http://pastebin.ca/314982
<K-Ryan> This channel is so much better than the Ubuntu channel I checked when installing Ubuntu on my friend's computer
<K-Ryan> Help wise
<hawk_> manchicken: how do i unmount things the unmount command is coming up invalid
* n8k99 laughs and points at charlie5
<manchicken> umount
<manchicken> no n
<hawk_> ok
<K-Ryan> Adept is broken again
<intelikey> if you use that be sure you copy and paste the content   not save as text   cause the pastebin site will add M$ markup to it     (wrong line ends)
<manchicken> K-Ryan: How so?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Use the pastebin intelikey just put up
<K-Ryan> I did
<K-Ryan> Let me try again
<phobiac> Make sure to uncomment those lines though.
<ZachPruckowski> g'nite guys
<ZachPruckowski> good luck with adept
<hawk_> manchicken: have you seen the artical about the hacker/moders how got linux to work on the WII
<phobiac> There's four at the end commented out.
<intelikey> phobiac uncomment which ?
<K-Ryan> they seem to all be uncommented
<intelikey> yes.  those are optional  not  nesseccary
<K-Ryan> but above most of the deb lines is a `
<K-Ryan> where there would just be a blank line
<phobiac> I figured they might contain these games we're looking for, so why not uncomment them.
<phobiac> K-Ryan: I think Kate makes those sometimes, I've seen it before. I don't remember why.
<intelikey> K-Ryan try the raw page.  http://pastebin.ca/raw/314982
<K-Ryan> Gah, still not working
<charlie5> n8k99: :) ... its working great now ... theres a bit of background noise (a steady hiss) from the s/card maybe ... but it isn;t picking up outside traffic, which is great
<phobiac> Did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<manchicken> hawk_: Naw.  I think it's great that they got linux kernels working on it, but I think a slimmer kernel would be more appropriate for that application.
<K-Ryan> That will probably do it intelikey
<n8k99> charlie5: you may be getting fan noise as well
<intelikey> don't forget to update the database when you change the sources.list
* n8k99 has to put pillows over the boxes
<hawk_> manchicken: true, well thank you for all your help... see you around
<charlie5> n8k99: i'm hoping there are tools that help get rid of the hiss ... (this is new territory for charlie ;)
<K-Ryan> Still broken
<intelikey> don't forget to update the database when you change the sources.list
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<n8k99> charlie5: Effects > Noise Reduction
<charlie5> n8k99: a usb mike shouldn;t pick up fan noise ... is that right ?
<manchicken> np
<n8k99> charlie5: just don't go crazy or you'll sound like a piece of tinfoil
<K-Ryan> i ran the sudo apt-get update thing
<K-Ryan> E: Type 'restricted' is not known on line 15 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<phobiac> The sudo apt-get update
<n8k99> yes it will, a mic is a mike no matter where you plug it in
<charlie5> n8k99: lol ... i already sound like a piece of tinfoil ;)
<n8k99> heh
<charlie5> n8k99: ah, i see ... i was only guessing about the fan noise
<intelikey> line 15 ?    in  a 12  line file ?
<K-Ryan> Iunno
<K-Ryan> Checking the file...
<Cagarro> lindvd comes with mandriva, is it possible to get it from ubuntu reps ?
<n8k99> charlie5:microphones generally are much more sensitie than the human ear, or at least than the distracted brain thinks the ear is
<K-Ryan> Yeah, still that restricted error
<jambo76> huomenta kaikille
<n8k99> time to rest, good night all
<intelikey> you are not saving the file correctly or something.   line 15   if you copied and pasted that raw text would be commented out    15:#deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports   also  dpkg should only be counting lines with text.....  i think.
<K-Ryan> dont know, i'll count them
<K-Ryan> yeah I only have 12 deb lines
<K-Ryan> well 11 deb lines, the top one is a # /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> 12 ?    should be 6
<K-Ryan> 6 are enabled or uncommented
<K-Ryan> Whatever it's called
<K-Ryan> When I select the bottom line though
<K-Ryan> Kate labels it as 19
<intelikey> ooops i was wrong about that numbering sceema  dpkg does count blank lines...
<K-Ryan> Oh, I see a problem
<K-Ryan> I fixed my adept
<K-Ryan> Woohoo!
<K-Ryan> Still no Frozen Bubble in the Adept though >.>
* intelikey does an /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list  for the world...
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main universe multiverse
<intelikey> that's the full content of mine...
<K-Ryan> oh i know what i didnt do
<K-Ryan> =)
<phobiac> I'm off for the night. Goodnight guys, and any gals.
<K-Ryan> Cya
<K-Ryan> intelikey, I updated the database but still not frozen bubble
<K-Ryan> should I uncomment the other lines?
<intelikey> !info frozen-bubble dapper
* seven11_ Gets intelikey info frozen-bubble dapper <%)
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<K-Ryan> I uncommented some lines, trying again
<cpk1> !repository
* seven11_ Gets cpk1 repository <%)
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Yeah this just isn't cooperating for me
<K-Ryan> *with me
<cpk1> read the repository link then
<K-Ryan> I'm okay for now
* intelikey goes to read the repos link...
<K-Ryan> I'll figure something out for time wasting
<cpk1> K-Ryan: what is your problem exactly?
<K-Ryan> There is no exact problem
<K-Ryan> I'm looking to waste a few minutes before going to bed
<K-Ryan> By waste I mean play a game, not what I'm doing now
<K-Ryan> So I'm going back to trying to download Cube 2
<cpk1> if its in universe all you need to do is enable universe
<K-Ryan> Can't
<K-Ryan> And it isn't
<intelikey> <K-Ryan> And it isn't   <<<>>><ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra.
<K-Ryan> I'm giving up on that
<K-Ryan> Until I install Kubuntu anyway
<K-Ryan> Just going to try installing this
<K-Ryan> If it works I'll play for a few min and see how it compares to the Windows version
<K-Ryan> Otherwise I'm off to bed
<cpk1> what are you on right now K-Ryan?
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Dapper
<cpk1> are you on the live cd?
<intelikey> i'm reposting the start of this for the sake of... well anyway!  <K-Ryan> What was the command to open the universe repository?  <intelikey> K-Ryan command ????     sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk1> can you install stuff when you are running off the livecd?
<intelikey> yes
<cpk1> i've never tried/needed/wanted to
<intelikey> you can over load the ram that way tho
<cpk1> k thats what i thought
<stdin> intelikey: I'm making an interactive script to make it easier for, lets say "less advanced" users, to enable *verse. what you think ? http://www.pastebin.ca/314236
<intelikey> stdin hehhe i think the line i posted ^  but i'll look at yours.
<cpk1> stdin: have you looked at the repo link from ubotu though? the gui is very straight forward and easy =\
<stdin> intelikey: like I said "interactive" :)
<intelikey> lol
<stdin> cpk1: the script just asks a few yes/no questions
<stdin> ant it's only 1st draft, I could make it GUI too
<stdin> s/ant/and/
<cpk1> i'm not saying that yours not being a gui is bad, but one would think the current method doesnt really need improvement =P
<stdin> cpk1: I have had, on more than 1 occasion, sent people to the link to enable a repo, and have them come back to say "I don't understand", not that the guide isn't easy, just that some people want a "quick fix" for it
<intelikey> stdin first rattel out of the box  EOF echo -n "Enter your county code to use for and apt mirror. eg: gb or fr : "  EOF  they are going to say   huh ?  </mouth expressions>
<stdin> intelikey: if they don't it defaults to the main one, but like I said, it's a 1st draft :)
<binks> stdin i think anything that makes lie easier is a great idea go for it
<binks> *life
<stdin> I've tested the script a bit over the last day or so, and it works quite well, it also makes a backup of the sources.list so all changes are reversable
<Rob-West> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/kratky/kde4-plasma-2.png
<stdin> it also asks "do you want to continue" just to be sure :)
<binks> what you writitng it in
<stdin> binks: bash :)
<binks> i just got up can you tell
<stdin> binks: I just woke up too (well about an hour ago)
<binks> and the gui part
<stdin> binks: there is a nice little app called "kdialog" that can do it quite well
<lascar> who has knowledge of getting ntfs-3g to work?
<stdin> lascar: there is a guide on the help pages
<lascar> i know
<lascar> i've checked it
* stdin was just checking :)
* lascar nods
<binks> i used zenity on the tovidwiz thats nice an easy too
* Rob-West is away Sleeping: Gone away for now.
<binks> im learning pyqt at themoment so i can really go to town on a new tovid gui
<stdin> binks: when I put the GUI bit in, it will check which you have zenity or kdialog and use one
<binks> nice
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<J-_> Has anyone had kububtu run a lot smoother than Gnome?
<intelikey> stdin yes   i might sujest parsing the existing sources.list for that info  for Q in <full list of.. au us gb uk nl jp...> ;do grep -m1 'archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu' | grep "/$Q." && NL=$Q ;done     for example   and of course that would need a dubble check that NL didn't endup the full list.    but you can do that anyway you like.      other than that   the removed comments in the end result is the only thing that catches my 
<J-_> Let me reword that, has anyone had kububtu run a lot smoother than Ubuntu on their computer? heh
<intelikey> you could change my sujestion and make it only read the file one time    that would shorten the process time and disk activity.
<stdin> intelikey: well I can always add the comments, and I was thinking of the vast way to check the the local code was valid, but all input is welcome :)
<stdin> *best not vast :P
<ucpalx> kubuntu seems to run smoother
<jambo76> have anyone installed webmin on kubuntu?
<binks> im still new to nix programming so big learning curve :)
<J-_> Yeah, I just installed kubuntu through the repos, and me likey. I might uninstall Ubuntu, and reinstall from repos and see if it runs smoother than kubuntu because in reality shouldn't gnome run smoother than kubuntu? Kubuntu is a lot heavier of a windows manager, no?
<intelikey> stdin yeah i thought of the LANG setting but that really has nothing to do with region  but rather education/background    so the origenal sources.list is the place to parse out that info    also one could parse it  and then just ask do you wish to continue using the $NL mirror ?
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, that sounds good
<monsterb_> stdin, What project are you working on? I missed that part. :)
<intelikey> then if they say no you can sub let an option to set a mirror.     also a list to choose from is normally the best idea
<J-_> is Logo a good language to learn? What is it used for, any up-to-date programming/integration?
<stdin> monsterb_: just a shell script to enable universe/multiverse automatically, take a look http://www.pastebin.ca/314236
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but do you happen to know where a full list of local mirrors is?
<madmike> wow I'm drunk go meeee
<tulga> I want add user only 1 line (without password prompt). is it possible?
<jambo76> i got it to work'
<monsterb_> stdin, ok thx
<stdin> tulga: I don't understand, can you explain?
<tulga> stdin: I can run shell script like newusers.sh name password...
<intelikey> stdin parse with this.    NL=`grep -m1 -oe /[a-z] [a-z] . /etc/apt/sources.list | cut -c2-3`
<tulga> howto write shell script like that?
<intelikey> stdin actually    NL=`grep -m1 -oe /[a-z] [a-z] . /etc/apt/sources.list | cut -c2-4`
<tulga> my application cannot give password to system when system asking password
<tulga> application can run one line command
<tulga> stdin: do you understand me?
<intelikey> then test for the third char to be .
<intelikey> if it is it's a good mirror if not   no.
<stdin> intelikey: with that command on my sources.list I get "gb. <newline> ubu"
<intelikey> hmmm let me check...
<tulga> stdin: about my problem?
<stdin> tulga: not sure if you can do that, as you'd need to use "adduser" to add a user, and it calls other apps to encrypt the password, and the script would have to be run as root anyway
<stdin> tulga: tho you can make a user without a password, then add one later
<tulga> stdin: I have root access
<tulga> I need only pipe command to add user
<tulga> I can run command only. I cannot give password to server when server prompting password
<tulga> I want add user with password without any prompt
<stdin> tulga: but you still can't pass the password to adduser in a script, it needs to be interactive, or set to no password
<tulga> I'm adding user from perl
<tulga> then perl don't know now asking password or not
<tulga> it is my big problem
<Cagarro> what is katapult ?
<monsterb_> !hearts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hearts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J-_> holy netsplit batman.
<intelikey> stdin there is no way to make grep work with .  so i had to do some fancy foot work there.
<intelikey> NL=`grep -m1 -oe 'http://[a-z] [a-z] .' /etc/apt/sources.list | cut -c8-10 | tr '.' '+' | grep -e '+' | tr '+' '.'`
<intelikey> i know it's long but it works.
<the-erm> I goofed up, and uninstalled kcontrol's service manager.  Anyone know what package I need to install to get it to work again?
<brett__> what is the best way to make a image a smaller size?
<intelikey> bzip2 ?
<the-erm> I think convert will do it brett__ ... imagemagik
<brett__> i dont want to zip it
<brett__> just shrink it for myspace
<lascar> hence convert
<the-erm> You mean HxW
<brett__> thanks the-erm
<brett__> hxw or pixels per inch
<the-erm> Convert should even do % iirc
<brett__> cool i am about to install it
<the-erm> I've always used php's gd library to do resize images, but that's mostly because I do it on a web page :)
<intelikey> stdin
<brett__> the-erm: i dont see Convert in adept
<stdin> intelikey: Just figuring out a way to add that without rewriting too much :P
<makuseru> how can i read/copy an encrypted dvd?
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<stdin> makuseru: you need the "libdvdcss" package
<intelikey> stdin   line; SOURCES=sources.list  ;NL=`grep -m1 -oe 'http://[a-z] [a-z] .' /etc/apt/sources.list | cut -c8-10 | tr '.' '+' | grep -e '+' | tr '+' '.'`      and change  echo -n "Enter your county code...    to do you wish to change $NL  if no LN=$NL     :)
<stdin> intelikey: that's what I was actually doing :P
<intelikey> see
<intelikey> see how you are.
<intelikey> see
<intelikey> :)
<makuseru> stdin, thats just for playing movies, im trying to rip some games onto my comp, how can i decrypt them in kubuntu?
<intelikey> rip  decript     ?
<stdin> makuseru: they use different encryption methods, you could use dd I guess
<intelikey> makuseru get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<makuseru> dd?
<intelikey> dd
<intelikey> DD
<makuseru> whats thatt
<stdin> makuseru: it's a console command, read "man dd" in konsole
<intelikey> dd if=/dev/stdin of=/dev/stderr
<ucpalx> whaha
<stdin> I can't be copied :P
<makuseru> and intelikey: i dont wanna get um from myself
<lascar> god I'd do anything to get ntfs and kubuntu to cooperate...
<stdin> could work like: dd if=/dev/hdc of=~/mygame.iso
<intelikey> makuseru do you want to get ubuntu suied out of existance ?     is that the plan ?
<intelikey> warez is a good way to do it.
<makuseru> im trying to play a game, i own, on my own computer
<intelikey> umm hmmm
<makuseru> i am, im to lazy so share anything on the internet
<intelikey> !ntfs | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<intelikey> !fuse | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<binks> is 3g or fuse better i use 3g  but just thought id ask
<intelikey> makuseru and you have to rip it why exactly     oh and about decripting it, why do that if you own that copy ?
<makuseru> because im trying to get a gamecube emulator to work
<makuseru> and i need a game to try and get the thing to work
<intelikey> 3g seem more tolerable binks
<binks> there is a gamecube emu
<makuseru> ya
<lascar> intelikey: i've been trying to get 3g to work, but no cigar
<binks> 3g is easy to set up
<intelikey> lascar fstab
<lascar> if it were, binks
<lascar> i wouldn't be here
<lascar> pastebin, intel?
<binks> but after you install you have to reboot
<intelikey> yeah
<lascar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<monsterb_> makuseru, gamecube has DVDs ?
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> mini dvd's
<binks> in #qt there is a bot that when someone uses pastbin.qt  it notifies in the chan i think thats cool
<lascar> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1410/
<intelikey> last i tried to paste there that was still broken  may need to use  pastebin.ca  or  paste.rafb.org
<intelikey> ok
<lascar> intelikey: the umask is for across-the-board write access
<monsterb_> makuseru, oh - i was thinking of N64.
<lascar> and the drive is external
<lascar> even still
<lascar> with line 12 removed, intelikey,
<lascar> i've got everything but write-access
<intelikey> lascar  sed 's/umask=0/fmask=111,dmask=000/' /ect/fstab
<lascar> intelikey: "sed?"
<intelikey> yeah when you get finished teaching me about fstab and mount options look it up
<stdin> sed - stream editor for filtering and transforming text
<lascar> intelikey: ?
<binks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1411/ ,  << thats my fstab lascar
<lascar> relax, man
<intelikey> just about too.  going to bed in 3.22 minutes
<lascar> binks: you use 3g?
<binks> yes
<binks> althou its not setup correct how did that happen but i have no need to write
<binks> how did i do that
<lascar> intelikey: thanx
<intelikey> ok i'm left.
<intelikey> lascar np
<intelikey> i'm went.
<binks> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1412/ << info on 3g howto
<lascar> intelikey = knowledgeable
<leiar> I've just installed java 1.5.1 by downloading from sun, running fakeroot make-jpkg and finally installed it with dpkg -i. But it seems that I should have removed existing java version 1.4.2 before I installed 1.5. How can I remove the existing Java?
<stdin> how did you install 1.4.2 ?
<leiar> It came with the distribution
<monsterb_> leiar, what distro?
<leiar> my dist is kubuntu dapper 6.0
<stdin> you should just be able to update the alternatives of java to point to he right version
<stdin> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<stdin> there is an ubuntu package for java 1.5 too
<leiar> stdin: thank's a lot :-)
<stdin> no problem :)
<leiar> stdin: ubuntu package?
<leiar> I've tried sudo apt-get install java
<stdin> yeah, it's in the multiverse repository
<stdin> it's sun-java5-jre
<stdin> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<stdin> there's more than just -jre too
<monsterb_> stdin, jre for amd64?
<leiar> I haven't got used to use the ubuntu's package manager, I use apt-get.
<leiar> My main goal is to be able to watch net-tv, but it seems my mplayer plug-in won't work properly
<stdin> monsterb_: the sun java package should run on amd64 too
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java << guide for getting java
<monsterb_> stdin, ok thx
<leiar> How do I install mplayer and mplayerplug-in the propper way. I use firefox 1.5
<stdin> leiar: the mplayer plugin is in the package "mozilla-mplayer"
<kraut> moin
<posingaspopular> homw do you switch between keyboard inputs? on the keyboard?
<leiar> stdin: I've done that. But it lokks like the mplayerplug-in goes into a loop while trying to play net-tv. Does this have anything with permissions to do?
<stdin> leiar: got a URL so I can look?
<magnus_> NEWBIE question: I run kubuntru and it works great. I will now install it on my secound PC what is the correct way to get all the goodies? 1. Install "standard" kubuntu 2. Install EasyUbuntu  Question Anything more to get ha good base level?
<stdin> don't, I repeat, DON'T, use easyubuntu or automatix, they can leave your system in an unusable state if you try and upgrade to a newer version of kubuntu
<Hawai`i> what would you suggest other than the automatix?
<Hawai`i> <--newb also
<stdin> install things the proper way, EasyUbuntu/Automatix are nither recommended or supported
<leiar> I'd really like to get net-TV working. I've installed mplayer and the plugin. When opening a TV-programme in the browser, mplayer starts loading, and it ends up in a loop. Anybody experienced anything similar?
<stdin> the ubuntu help pages tell you haw to get everything you want/need
<stdin> magnus_ , Hawai`i : read this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Hawai`i> nod nod.. i Have gone over that.. just one friend was telling me about the automatix... and well.. not knowing ne better.. I did it.. seems everything is working okies
<Hawai`i> but I can see where you come from bout upgraded version of Kub
<stdin> Hawai`i: you system may work fine now, but you may have some issues upgrading
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Hawai`i> nod nod
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin :)
<stdin> hey [StingRay]  :)
<stdin> [StingRay] : do you know much about bash scripting?
<[StingRay] > stdin, not much, my best script is an kubuntu FreeNX terminal server install , but it nothing special
<[StingRay] > stdin, I will be glad to be of service ;)
<[StingRay] > there is a good #bash cahnnel, stdin. The guys are real pro scripters.
<stdin> [StingRay] : was just asking because I want some input on a script I'm putting together http://www.pastebin.ca/315039
<stdin> [StingRay] : I'm pretty good at bash, just want some fresh eyes :)
<boss_78> join #supertux
<[StingRay] > stdin, You definitely have to ask someone from #bash ;). I have not used awk and tr.
<stdin> [StingRay] : the script works fine, just wanted to know how it could be better, it's only a 2nd draft :)
<[StingRay] > stdin, are you familiar with the extensions of X?
<stdin> [StingRay] : a couple, but I'm no expert
<[StingRay] > stdin, vnc is playing bad trick on me and wine.
<leiar> ./bye
<magnus_> newbie how to get a list of channels available...
<stdin> [StingRay] : what errors ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, the reason is that tightvnc uses Xvnc and Xvnc is loading only 7 extensions out of 27...
<leiar> bye
<[StingRay] > "x11drv_main.c: X11DRV_CritSection"
<Flosoft> hey
<stdin> magnus_: you in konversation ?
<[StingRay] > randomly, stdin this is the problem...
<Flosoft> I have got a problem connecting to my wireless
<Flosoft> someone else has already posted a good description on the ubuntuforums .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284745
<[StingRay] > stdin, this is the complete error: err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x7f114300 "x11drv_main.c: X11DRV_CritSection"
<leiar> how do I leave the channel. I thought it was /bye
<leiar> \bye
<leiar> bye
<stdin> leiar: /part
<stdin> [StingRay] : WAY to complex for my tiny brain there
<[StingRay] > stdin, ;) the "good" news is that noone responded on winehq too
<stdin> [StingRay] : maybe #xorg ?
<[StingRay] > stdin, I have to switch back to FreeNX and the nightmare of session resuming.
<stdin> [StingRay] : I'm sure you can disable it if you don't want it, server side
<[StingRay] > stdin, Xvnc is causing the problems...Xorg is already 7.0 and Xvnc is using extensions from 3.3 afaik
<stdin> magnus_: are you using konversation, and want a channel list?
<stdin> [StingRay] : then use a more up-to-date vnc server, i guess
<[StingRay] > stdin, I am testing currently vnc4server. which is using more extensions, but its compression is very bandwith hungry.
<stdin> [StingRay] : that's the only problem with vnc, you need the bandwidth, that's why I used NX a while ago, it had much better compression
<[StingRay] > I will try to reduce it as much as possible, but tightvnc is could hardly reach 10 kB. vnc4server hardly goes below 20 kB
<stdin> [StingRay] : is that with 1024x768 ?
<stdin> or 800.600 ?
<[StingRay] > I know stdin, but FreeNX is problematic as it comes to session resuming.
<[StingRay] > yes, stdin 1024x768, though 800x600 will do the work too.
<klaus3> hi
<stdin> 800x600 should reduce the banwidth you need, at least a bit
<[StingRay] > stdin, I am running an wine application which is connected to a firebird database. If the session fails and cannote be resumed you have an opened handle to the firebird, which is risky...
<stdin> hmm, yeah
<paranoid__> hi, anyone knows a way to assign a samba share to a fix directory ?
<stdin> paranoid__: you mean mount a samba share?
<paranoid__> yep
<stdin> paranoid__: yeah, all you need to do is install "smbfs", then you can mount it
<paranoid__> stdin: thx, will try
<lostbyte> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<lostbyte> !ipv6-off
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv6-off - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> paranoid__: you can mount it like "mount -t cifs //Server.IP.Address/ShareName /place/to/mount/to -o user=username,password=password
<stdin> paranoid__: or there is also a GUI called "smb4k"
<lostbyte> Is ipv6 enabled by default on Edgy ?
<stdin> lostbyte: it's on my default in all versions
<stdin> *on by
<lostbyte> stdin, ok..
<exs> does anyone know of a free dns?.. my own ISP dns is slow and poor, so I used openDNS and that's also annoying with its built in search engine. Is there any other free dns's?
<stdin> exs: 4.2.2.1
<usemody> rofl
<usemody> hello peeps
<usemody> can any once help me pls
<exs> stdin:  that's an odd number, usually it's like 158 etc
<stdin> exs: try it, it works here :)
<usemody> have 2 questions ------
<stdin> usemody: don't know until you ask
<usemody> Richte rageircd ein (2.0.1-5) ...
<usemody> Adding system user
<usemody> adduser: Warnung: Das von Ihnen angebene Homeverzeichnis existiert bereits.
<usemody> Gestatte Verwendung eines zweifelhaften Benutzernamens.
<usemody> Es gibt bereits einen Systembenutzer mit Namen Debian-rageircd. Beende...
<usemody> ERR: Not starting Rage IRC Daemon: Conffile /etc/rageircd/rageircd.conf missing
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<usemody> invoke-rc.d: initscript rageircd, action "start" failed.
<usemody> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rageircd (--configure):
<usemody>  Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck
<usemody> what can i do
<usemody> thx
<usemody> but need i can translate
<usemody> orgin from germany but speak good ur lang u see
<stdin> you'll get a better answer from a german speaker than me
<usemody> ;)
<stdin> so what does it say then?
<mineur> greetings
<stdin> hi
<mineur> ubuntu's update servers are so slow?
<stdin> depends what servers you are using
<mineur> be.archive.ubuntu.com
<usemody> it says that adduser give msg 4 exist home directory
<stdin> mineur: be.archive.ubuntu.com is actually mirror003.isp.belgacom.be
<usemody> and thats it cant be finished bekause nvoke-rc.d: initscript rageircd, action "start" failed.
<mineur> Belgacom has faster servers then this :p
<mineur> where is a mirror list?
<usemody> so the subprocess given error msg 1 back
<stdin> mineur: don't know, try asking in the main ubuntu channel #ubuntu
<michitux> usemody: you could try LANG=C your command to get english messages :)
<stdin> usemody: what are you trying to install/update?
<usemody> 4 yet need to complete remove this package rageircd
<usemody> but by normal way over apt-get and dpkg it couldnt happend because pre install script does break with error msg 1
<TtyS2> hello
<eMaX_> hi all
<mineur> hi
<stdin> hey
<eMaX_> I just wanted to install an update for wpasupplicant through the update manager. I tells me "old post-removal script was terminated with error status 10" and then fails to install the new package. Is anyone having a similar problem?
<stdin> try it in konsole, you may get a better error message "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<paranoid__> anyone knows why i can't see anything in / with konqueror and ls -al takes VERY long to show the content
<eMaX_> same error
<stdin> !hidden | paranoid__
<ubotu> paranoid__: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<eMaX_> he says preparing for replacement of wpasupplicant 0.5.5-3vlubuntu4
<stdin> eMaX_: use pastebin
<eMaX_> then the error state 10
<stdin> to show the whole content
<eMaX_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1417/
<stdin> eMaX_: can you do "LANG=C sudo apt-get upgrade"
* mineur brb
<paranoid__> stdin ... doesn't help ... i guess it has something to do with /media ... don't know what this is ... but it has no size, nod owner, no date, no perm ....
<stdin> paranoid__: can you post the output of "ls -Al /" to pastebin please ?
<paranoid__> mmh, the line with media says : ?----? ? ? ?        ? media
<eMaX_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1418/
<stdin> paranoid__: you can try removing the media dir, and re creating it
<paranoid__> tried it but doesn't work ... can cd into --- but doing ls there results in I/O Error
<stdin> eMaX_: that package isn't from ubuntu, so I don't know what's wrong with it
<eMaX_> why isn't that from ubuntu ?
<stdin> paranoid__: so you can't do "sudo rm /media" ?
<paranoid__> no :(
<stdin> paranoid__: dose it give an error?
<stdin> eMaX_: it seems to be from the 3v1n0 repository, check your sources.list for non official repositories
<paranoid__> nevermind, did a reboot and looks good now ... don't know what happened there
<medyk> Witam wszystkich serdecznie
<stdin> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<medyk> Dzikuj
<stdin> paranoid__: it's normally due to some filesystem error, if it happens again, run "sudo shutdown -r -F" to force a check of the disk
<eMaX_> how can I force a removal? apt-get remove wpasupplicant doesn't work either
<bene__> hi
<fdoving> eMaX_: what holds it back?
<stdin> eMaX_: do you need the package ?
<eMaX_> how can I force a removal? apt-get remove wpasupplicant doesn't work either
<eMaX_> well apparently not
<eMaX_> deinstalling also deinstalled knetworkmanager network-manager network-manager-gnome ubuntu-minimal  according to the command line output but then failed uninstalling wpasupplicant
<stdin> eMaX_: hmm, ubuntu-minimal seems to depend on the package
<eMaX_> I mean if I could somehow force him to forget about the package I could probably reinstall
<a9913> how do make amarok play mp3s?
<a9913> it seems to be skipping them all
<stdin> !mp3 | a9913
<ubotu> a9913: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<a9913> ahh.... thanks
<stdin> :)
<paranoid__> stdin: k, thx ... btw, isn't mplayer in apt-get ??
<eMaX_> that's why I was asking for a "forced" removal
<stdin> paranoid__: it's in multiverse
<eMaX_> but I don't see anything like --force in man apt-get
<stdin> eMaX_: why do you have the non official repository in your sources.list ?
<paranoid__> stdin: what's multiverse ... sorry, i'm new to ubuntu ... installed it yesterday
<stdin> !multiverse | paranoid__
<ubotu> paranoid__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> paranoid__: that will tell you how to enable it
<paranoid__> k, thx ;)
<eMaX_> stdin anyway. do you know of a method to force removal of a package?
<stdin> eMaX_: yes, but it would be easier just to remove the other repository from the sources
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have got a problem with my wifi card
<stdin> eMaX_: "sudo dpkg --force-all --remove wpasupplicant"
<stdin> Flosoft: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<Flosoft> stdin: the problem is ... I know how to generally setup the wifi card
<Flosoft> stdin: but I got a laptop here ... Core2Duo with an Atheros Onboard Wifi Chip
<Flosoft> I had no problems setting up my IPW2200BG
<Flosoft> but this one ... simply doesn
<Flosoft> t workk
<eMaX_> no. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1422/
<Flosoft> I tried WEP and WPA
<Flosoft> eh ... WPA2
<stdin> eMaX_: what's that supposed to be ?
<Flosoft> stdin: someone else has posted the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284745
<franx> hi folks
<franx> sorry to bother everyone, but i have a vnc question
<franx> i have read the howto set up vnc with resumable sessions post
<franx> and i am actually on vnc here
<franx> but when in this vnc session, i try to run firefox
<franx> Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "raptor.yi.org:1.0"
<stdin> Flosoft: I'm not a wifi expert, as I don't use it, but you can post a support request on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ they normally get answers more then on the forum
<eMaX_> in fact 10 wpasupplicant/accepted-repo-change doesn't exist
<franx> but konversation works
<franx> as does konquerer
<eMaX_> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1423/
<franx> who has the wifi q?
<franx> im on wifi with wpa
<franx> sonicGB: welcome from .au
<franx> im in wa
<stdin> franx: Flosoft has the wifi question
<franx> ta
<geoffb> er, thanks.
<franx> Flosoft: whats your wifi q
<franx> geoffb: sorry, just couldnt help noticing the isp
<geoffb> sorry, I guess I'm just not used to people being nice to me on ubuntu related channels
<ScarFreewill> my isp blocks out p2p/torrent can i still use it?
<Flosoft> fran: what is wifi q?
<Flosoft> franx: what is wifi q?
<franx> wireless question
<franx> sorry
<Flosoft> ow
<Flosoft> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3162
<stdin> ScarFreewill: if you change to a non default port and use encryption (available in ktorrent)
<ScarFreewill> i set my port to 56413
<eMaX_> ok fixed it
<eMaX_> I just edited the apt-get.postrm file by hand and commented out the failing line; then I uninstalled and reinstalled. the line was
<eMaX_> a dbreset.
<Flosoft> franx: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3162
<franx> Flosoft: yeah, sorry. i dont know how to answer that
<Flosoft> damn
<franx> Flosoft: but i can set up one which is based on the ra chipset
<Flosoft> franx: if you want I can open an ssh screen session
<andreasw> hi
<eMaX_> ok tnx
<Flosoft> franx: It is an Atheros onboard chip afaik
<Flosoft> franx: 02:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<MetProphet> Mahlzeit
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<franx> Flosoft: thanks but i dont think im smart enough
<franx> =/
<eMaX_> Mahlzeit
<eMaX_> LANG=C Mahlzeit
<MetProphet> ?
<Flosoft> franx: damn ... I think it is something stupid I have missed out or so ... as in theory it should work
<Flosoft> franx: and the security isn
<Flosoft> 't the problem
<Flosoft> I have WEP and WPA2
<MetProphet> Mit welchem Programm kann ich mir unter Kubuntu DVD`s angucken?
<Flosoft> MetProphet: Kaffeine
<MetProphet> <-- neuling
<Flosoft> MetProphet: du brauchst aber libdvdcss oder so ... guck mal auf google .. es sind libxine-extracodecs usw ...
<mineur> if you want to play DVD's and other restricted formats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats follow these steps
<mineur> MetProphet: Ogle, Kaffeine, Codeine, they all can play dvd's when libdvdcss is installed
<franx> MetProphet: id say get automatix2 but that gets people mad so i wont =P
<stdin> no, don't say it :)
<Xera> what's wrong with automatix? xD
<franx> but id love to be told why im getting this XInputExtension error
<stdin> I think the bot sums it up well
<stdin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Xera> !automatix
<Xera> lol?!?
<Xera> i've used it since i installed ubuntu and it works fine
<XenThraL> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Xera> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> point proven.
<mineur> !mineur
<franx> !XInputExtension
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mineur - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XInputExtension - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Xera> /hide
* mineur ducks
<Xera> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Xera> what is this bot coded in?
<Lynoure> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MetProphet> What is automatix?
<Xera> MetProphet: http://getautomatix.com
<Xera> all the info you need
<Lynoure> Xera: I guess that first url might answer your question about ubotu.
<stdin> except the part saying "this will fsck your system"
<mineur> what are nowadays good irc clients, few years ago I was an xchat fan, but I guess other players are on the market?
<Xera> Konversation > all
<Xera> XChat is annoying
<XenThraL> konversation
<XenThraL> ownz
<mineur> lol hey I used to like it... but it's been years :)
<mineur> yeha ok I'm using Konversation now
<mineur> I should have had guessed... Kubuntu :p
<MetProphet> <-- -
<bartist> hello !!
<stdin> hi
<bartist> i've lost my "File, Edit, View ..." bar in konqueror
<bartist> and i cant manage to put it back
<bartist> any ideA?
<stdin> bartist: try pressing "Ctrl-M"
<YumeNoEien> hello
<stdin> hi YumeNoEien
<bartist> done, thanx stdin!
<stdin> bartist: no problem :)
<YumeNoEien> i have a problem again, im still trying to get my laptop on the internet. And someone mentioned that it could be a common problem that firefox would fix
<YumeNoEien> i looked up how to install FF on linux
<YumeNoEien> but it only tells me to unpack
<YumeNoEien> the tar file
<stdin> YumeNoEien: you use Adept to install it
<mineur> is there a system wide setting for browser preference??
<YumeNoEien> k
<YumeNoEien> thanks
<mineur> I want to use opera in stead of conquerer
<Lynoure> mineur: What's stopping you?
<stdin> mineur: for KDE: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Default Applications
<mineur> some applications opening konquerre when I click a link :)
<Lynoure> Even though there is a security bug in Opera still unfixed :(
<bartist> i have another problem
<stdin> mineur: system wide: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<bartist> my sound is messed up
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mineur> kde is system-wide enough for me :)
<mineur> thanx :)
<stdin> :)
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: But if your laptop cannot connect to the internet at all (I assume then you are not on irc from it), FF is not going to fix that as it is just a web browser.
* mineur needs food, see you all
<bartist> so, my sound is messed up, and i've read from there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<bartist> that this: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<bartist> followed by that: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<bartist> should fix it
<YumeNoEien> @lynource argh thats not what i wanted to hear :P
<bartist> and it did
<bartist> until sound server crashed
<YumeNoEien> @lynource heres the advice i got, its not just changing the browser
<YumeNoEien> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2004813#post2004813
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: But, if you describe the problem, maybe a real solution can be found.
<YumeNoEien> Well i want to ceonnect my laptop to the internet using an ethernet card. The modem company says its OS independant and should work
<YumeNoEien> on linux aswell
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: It seems the answer you got is not directly related to your question. :)
<YumeNoEien> but i dont know how to configure it into getting online
<YumeNoEien> argh -.-
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: You used it with MS windows before?
<YumeNoEien> yeah
<YumeNoEien> in fact its pretty much windows orientated
<YumeNoEien> but i kicked windows out and put kubuntu on it
<stdin> YumeNoEien: you just need to set it to use DHCP in the nsetowk settings, in System Settings, ignore that "handy" guy
<YumeNoEien> lol
<YumeNoEien> getting to it right now
<YumeNoEien> okay the network interface is on Aotomatic - DHCP
<YumeNoEien> interface is enable
<YumeNoEien> do i do anything with the other tabs in network settings?
<stdin> YumeNoEien: no, you should now have internet
<Lynoure> I usually do things on command line... Cannot even remember what tabs there is :)
<YumeNoEien> k
<YumeNoEien> reloading network, might take a few secs
<YumeNoEien> :(
<YumeNoEien> i tried google and i got 'Unknown host www.google.com'
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: Did you use "Optain network settings automatically" in Windows? If not, it might be your modem is not configured to do dhcp
<YumeNoEien> !
<YumeNoEien> good question,..
<YumeNoEien> i configured it from my desktop, so i can still check how its configured
<Lynoure> Good :)
<cyrille_> I have a question of noob
<YumeNoEien> join the club
<YumeNoEien> :)
<Lynoure> cyrille_: ask away?
<Christoph> Hi guys, I got one question: Does anyone of you know where I can get an interactive C Compiler for Kubuntu??
<stdin> KDevelop maybe
<stdin> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<adaptr> Christoph: do you mean a development environment ? an "interactive C compiler" sounds like a training tool.. not sure such a thing exists
<boss78> I have a graphic boards wich doesn't want to function at 100 per cent
<Christoph> adaptr: Yes it's basically an IDE for programming LEGO robots
<Christoph> KDevelop dosn't give me anything
<Christoph> doesn't
<Christoph> no project templates
<adaptr> Christoph: C is a compiled language.. an interactive compiler doesn't make much sense
<stdin> adaptr: I think he means an IDE for C/C++
<adaptr> stdin: doesn't sound like it, see above
<stdin> boss78: any other information you want to give ?
<Christoph> no an IDE/Compiler for Interactive C. Interactive C is somewhat like C
<ScarFreewill> !sip
<ubotu> sip: Python/C++ bindings generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.2-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ScarFreewill> does kde have a sip app?
<dennis_> Is anybody who speaks german here ?
<YumeNoEien> Lynoure i tried to see if the setting is set to "Optain network settings automatically" in windows, but couldnt find it
<stdin> Christoph: you mean like http://www.botball.org/educational-resources/ic.php ?
<stdin> !de | dennis_
<ubotu> dennis_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<YumeNoEien> assuming im not anble to find it, and that im not able to set it to manual
<YumeNoEien> i think it safe to assume its done automatically :o
<dennis_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dennis_> thx
<stdin> ScarFreewill: you mean VoIP ?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: yes
<ScarFreewill> stdin: well can some one phone me from talkanot
<Christoph> stdin: precisly
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: That setting is under Networks>settings>tcp/ip and something, but if you can access the modem configuration, it is just called dhcp somewhere there.
<YumeNoEien> k
<ScarFreewill> *talkonaut
<stdin> !kphone
<ScarFreewill> does kopete support it?
<ubotu> kphone: Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6 (edgy), package size 406 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<YumeNoEien> found it
<YumeNoEien> it is set on DHCP Server
<YumeNoEien> instead of Auto DHCP
<stdin> ScarFreewill: yeah, there are a few different choices, kphone seems good
<YumeNoEien> so i set it to Auto DHCP right?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: thx
<stdin> :)
<ScarFreewill> stdin: do you know of any good j2me apps that works with google services?
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: Sound probable, yes, I cannot be 100% sure without checking what they mean by Auto
<stdin> ScarFreewill: not off the top of my head, you can always google for it
<YumeNoEien> il go for trial and error
<YumeNoEien> gonna try it right now
<YumeNoEien> no need
<YumeNoEien> to reboot linux right?
<ScarFreewill> stdin: i look all over sf.net and google and jabber.org/clients
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: no, but you might want to do  sudo dhclient
<ScarFreewill> stdin: best one i found was talkonaut but its not opensouced
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: the result of that will tell a lot of interesting things in any case
<yelonek> hi, I mounted iso image to /media
<YumeNoEien> cool, ill put it in the terminal right now
<yelonek> how do i unmount this thing ?
<stdin> ScarFreewill: I know kopete works with googles IM, don't know about google VoIP, tho I think google use SIP??
<yelonek> i tried sudo umount /media
<yelonek> but it says 'device is busy'
<stdin> yelonek: where exactly did you mount it to?
<yelonek> exactly to /media
<stdin> yelonek: type "mount" to check
<stdin> yelonek: you should have used a sub directory, but ok
<yelonek> .iso on /media type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop0)
<yelonek> stdin: now i know ;)
<stdin> yelonek: have you got any apps open that could be using it, eg Konqueror ?
<yelonek> there was Konq, but i closed it
<yelonek> and tried again
<swami> try umount -a and then mount -a
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: I would normally ask you to cut and paste it to pastebin if it does not work, but without network that's a bit too much work for you
<yelonek> swami: what does it mean ?
<stdin> yelonek: dose "lsof|grep /media" show anything ?
<stdin> yelonek: swamis suggestion won't help you
<ScarFreewill> stdin: http://www.gtalk2voip.com/
<YumeNoEien> aww man Lynource
<YumeNoEien> its no problem
<swami> that he unmount everything but the /boot and then mounts everything that is in fstab
<Lynoure> I use "lsof|grep /media" startlingly often with my usb disk. :)
<YumeNoEien> but im not the quickest typer :P
<swami> "he = OS"
<yelonek> stdin: it shows 5 entries
<stdin> swami: he's mounted a iso, it's not in fstab
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: but giving some idea of what it said could help, no need to type it all
<galathalion> anyone using last.fm?
<Lynoure> galathalion: yes
<yelonek> but first it showed:
<yelonek> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() iso9660 file system /media/cdrom0
<yelonek>       Output information may be incomplete.
<YumeNoEien> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:0fb0:90:el:b7
<Lynoure> galathalion: Amarok supports it nicely
<YumeNoEien> oh
<stdin> yelonek: what are the names in the far left ?
<YumeNoEien> sending on the same place its listening
<yelonek> Konqueror, bash, lsof, grep, lsof
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: it's asking on IPv6 instead of IPv4
<galathalion> Lynoure: what am i supposed to do? Ive downloaded it.. now what?
<yelonek> but no Konqueror is working
<YumeNoEien> DHCPDiscover to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 several times
<YumeNoEien> it should be on IPv4?
<stdin> yelonek: you see the number to the right of konqueror?
<Lynoure> oh, sorry, I misread
<bartist> hello again
<bartist> thanx for the advises
<bartist> everything is working!
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: no, seems fine. But if it is not getting an answer, something is not right...
<yelonek> stdin: it's PID i guess ?
<YumeNoEien> and there were no DHCPOFFERS received
<bartist> i'm downloading stuff with amule, but I dont know where the files are downloaded
<YumeNoEien> also no working leases in persistent database
<stdin> yelonek: yes, so we're going to kill that process with "kill PID" (where PID is the number)
<yelonek> stdin: kill it with KDE process manager ?
<bartist> and I also would amule to understand that my default player is kaffein
<stdin> bartist: that should be in the amule settings somewhere
<bartist> I know stdin, but i dont know where
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: Does you modem keep a log of dhcp requests?
<yelonek> stdin: thank you, I made it
<YumeNoEien> i think i saw something like that
<stdin> yelonek: did it unmount now?
<YumeNoEien> ill look it up
<stdin> bartist: I don't use amule, so I don't know :)
<yelonek> stdin: yes
<ubuntu__> hello
<stdin> yango: great, it's normally konqueror that's the problem in that circumstance :)
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: I have a splitting headache and the pharmacy will close soon, so I'll have to go in about 10min :(
<YumeNoEien> its okay
<YumeNoEien> go get well :)
<YumeNoEien> the laptop has no real priority or rush
<YumeNoEien> ^
<Xera> Alarm: probably best to ask in here xD
<Alarm> eehehe ok ;0
<Lynoure> YumeNoEien: one thing you could do if the dhcp is giving you trouble is to check what the ip of the modem is, and set the laptop to have static ip in the same subnet for a bit. But as a long term solution it won't do for a laptop.
<malik_> how do i configure firefox to play multimedia streams from internet?......i have kaffienbe and kmplayer with xine engine
<YumeNoEien> Lynoure: thanks, Il get to that later on. I have to go meet a friend right now
<YumeNoEien> my problem may not be solved (yet) but thanks a lot for your help!
<malik_> how do i configure firefox to play multimedia streams from internet?......i have kaffienbe and kmplayer with xine engine
<malik_> can any one help please
<malik_> how do i configure firefox to play multimedia streams from internet?......i have kaffienbe and kmplayer with xine engine...........can any one help plz?
<Xera> malik_: install mplayer with the firefox plugin
<Xera> all can be found in the repos
<waylandbill> malik_: there's a plugin that uses mplayer
<ScarFreewill> !kphone|ScarFreewill
<waylandbill> what Xera said.. :-)
<ubotu> kphone: Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6 (edgy), package size 406 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<Xera> mozilla-mplayer mplayer
<Xera> there
<n0ne> n0ne@powerplant:~$ cedega
<n0ne> (Point2Play_gui.py:18709): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<n0ne>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<n0ne> Traceback (most recent call last):
<n0ne>   File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 44, in ?
<n0ne>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')
<n0ne>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale
<n0ne>     return _setlocale(category, locale)
<n0ne> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<n0ne> any ideas ? sorry for flood
<kowa> moin moin
<wersdaluv> IDENTIFY allanc
<B-Minus_> test
<needKubuntuhelp>  There
<needKubuntuhelp>  Okay, anyone want to help a complete newb?
<mineur> what's the prob? :)
<Tox> hi, is there any way to view/preview folder content at the side panel in  konqueror not opening it ?
<needKubuntuhelp>  I know about the program repositories and all........ but my Kubuntu-running computer is not connected to the internet. How do I find, download and install these programs?
<needKubuntuhelp>  I told you I was a newb..........
<mineur> well
<Tox> ok i found it "tree view" tnx anyway if somebody will answer :)
<needKubuntuhelp>  lol @ Tox
<Tox> :)
<mineur> hang on needKubuntuhelp :)
<mineur> needKubuntuhelp: you can download the *.deb packages
<mineur> and install them manually
<needKubuntuhelp>  Manually........ as in more complicated than double-clicking on the installer file and it installs itself?
<mineur> no :)
<needKubuntuhelp>  Oh good
<mineur> in konquerer... right click on it, install package :)
<Tox> how do u think he do it if he dont have internet :)
<mineur> not sure what the program is called to install packages manually
<mineur> installed from the cd? :)
<needKubuntuhelp>  So where are these repositories?
<needKubuntuhelp>  Yeah, Kubuntu installed from cd
<ubuntu> hey i need some help with my partitions... i have 2 partitions for kubuntu but cant "create" them with qtparted. they have unknown type
<needKubuntuhelp>  ubuntu, last time I had that, I had to reformat the whole drive a couple of times, shut down, reboot, THEN it would let me do what I wanted.
<needKubuntuhelp>  But somebody else here probably knows a better way :P
<ubuntu> uh
<needKubuntuhelp>  QTParted just will NOT do what I want sometimes. Don't know why.
<ubuntu> hm i wonder if i killed my windows partition with that
<karmikaze> can you concatinate two partitions without losing data? or would you lose the data on both partitions
<Tox> try some programs ( like partition magic or acronis) boot disks
<mineur> needKubuntuhelp: I'm not sure about a web frontend to browse and search the repository
<ubuntu> i using kubuntu live cd at the moment, but guess i cant install it by using this partitions can i?
<needKubuntuhelp>  Anyway, where are these repositories of programs when you're on an M$ computer?
<needKubuntuhelp>  Rats
<mineur> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<needKubuntuhelp>  ubuntu, you can manually install if you set the partitions up beforehand
<mineur> here you can browse.... :)
<needKubuntuhelp>  Okay, that is going in my browser favorites list
<ubuntu> needKubuntuhelp: yes but i cant set the partitions ;)
<mineur> but mind you... when you download packages you'll need to check the dependencies... it'll be a huge pain
<needKubuntuhelp>  But ubuntu, if Kubuntu is the only OS you want on your computer, you might as well just let it rewrite the hard drive and set up its own partitions
<Theory> Does anyone know a way of stopping Network manager from deciding to create default routes if the dhcp server doesn't specify a gateway
<Tox> what if he want have both os ?
<needKubuntuhelp>  Now if you're setting up a dual-boot system, you'll want to set the partitions manually, then install Kubuntu manually
<ubuntu> needKubuntuhelp: hm no my other 3 partitions need to stay on the hdd
<needKubuntuhelp>  Then subdivide the partition you want Kubuntu in and install it to said partition manually
<needKubuntuhelp>  QTParted does that
<mineur> needKubuntuhelp: can't you temporarely hook your pc up to the net to install/upgrad epackages?
<mineur> because to download and install manually... it'll be a huge pain.
<needKubuntuhelp>  Probably need logic partitions instead of real partitions if you're on an Intel processor though......... :/
<ubuntu> needKubuntuhelp: qtparted doesnt give me any opportunities to do that
<needKubuntuhelp>  mineur, what did you mean dependencies?
<Tox> is there any professional program for manipulations with hdd in linus like acronis i win i.e ?
<needKubuntuhelp>  Yes QTParted does
<mineur> some packages depend on others... so if you want to install A it may require BCDEF
<needKubuntuhelp>  Ahhh
<mineur> so if you dson't have them installed..........
<mineur> you'll need to download them too
<needKubuntuhelp>  And if you just link to the repositories straight, it'll do that automatically
<needKubuntuhelp>  ?
<mineur> yes with adept or synaptec, great front ends
<mineur> they'll just download all the required things
<needKubuntuhelp>  So my IP is Centurytel, and I have their Netopia modem. Can I just take it out of the back of this Windows XP computer, plug it into my Kubuntu computer and take off?
<mineur> depends on your provider... is your mac-address registered to them?
<mineur> might be wise to release your ip first in windows...
<waylandbill_> needKubuntuhelp: shared libraries mostly are dependencies.
<needKubuntuhelp>  mineur: Don't know
<mineur> probably it isn't then :)
<ubuntu> needKubuntuhelp: puuh guess ill boot windows and try with pmagic
<needKubuntuhelp>  BTW: with so many people here, tabbed nick autocomplete is more of a pain than it's worth
<needKubuntuhelp>  Just a comment
<mineur> so then, yes release your ip in windows switch cable, and then someone here might tell you the graphical frontend to get your internet going :d
<waylandbill_> mineur: the computer you plug into is going to ask for dhcp request anyway, so releasing first shouldn't be needed.
<mineur> with my isp I have to.... if I don't release my isp won't give me a new ip-address
<mineur> but I wouldn't be surprised if it just works without releasing :)
<waylandbill_> mineur: that's a limitation in their bind daemon then.
<mineur> yep... I didn't say it as a good thing... it sucks :d
* needKubuntuhelp fades back into the shadows
<waylandbill_> :)
<mineur> I guess he's gonna try it :)
<waylandbill_> guess so.
<mineur> I'm going to try to get sun java running here
<Cagarro> I want to install compix but I dont know how?
<Cagarro> compiz
<mineur> there are enough wiki's on the net for that :)
<Cagarro> yaaa... but when I request compiz-kde , the program says it does not exist
<Cagarro> Backports are activated
<Jucato> !compiz | Cagarro
<ubotu> Cagarro: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mineur> did you do an apt-get update ?
<Cagarro> tnks jucato. I always forget ubotu
<Cagarro> yes
<riofd> hi, is there any software hlt-based cpu cooler for linux? i have about 10-15 degrees lesser temperature on cpu in XP with software cooler than in linux (edgy)
<klees> doing a make xconfig gives me a qconf: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<klees> is anyone familiar with this error?
<binks> afternoon all anything cool happend today
<binks> is there a cmd for renameing a file thats locked by root
<mineur> can't you unlock it first?
<mineur> which file?
<binks> no the file is messed up
<Jucato> sudo mv <oldname> <newname>
<klees> doing a make xconfig gives me a qconf: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<klees> is anyone familiar with this error?
<binks> i have 3 in /home that if i try delete say file dont exist
<binks> the name contains odd charachters
<mineur> ok I switched from windows to kubuntu on my laptop yesterday, after being pretty familiar with debian on my server.... I think I'm in love :)
<binks> wow bad english
<binks> with me mineur thanks
<mineur> binks: try adding the -f switch
<binks> i have to admit i dont get into the i hate windows thing but kubuntu is by far the best desktop i have
<mineur> mv -f old new (and try tab completion on the old filename)
<binks> it doenst recognise ven the first letter / symbol
<binks> even
<mineur> what weird filename is it???
<binks> http://www.pastebin.co.uk/8615
<binks> a dir from my /home http://www.pastebin.co.uk/8616
<ScarFreewill> stdin: ping
<mineur> and what does mv \:* foo
<mineur> do?
<mineur> make that sudo mv \:* foo
<ScarFreewill> um can anyone tell me if there is a free sip server that i can connect to?
<binks> 1 down 2 to go
<Khayaal> can somebody help me how to install a dial up modem in kubuntu?
<binks> mineur thanks and sorry for some of the content in my /home i have a younger brother who uses my pc every now and then
<mineur> the EPEL thingie now?
<binks> yes
<mineur> lol.... don't let someone else mess in your folder..... give him a separate acount :)
<binks> i dont no even where the files came from pos when i read the drive from windows
<josh_> hello all
<josh_> i hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhave a problem with                                                   kubuntu and vmware
<binks> hi josh_
<Khayaal> can anybody help me how to install a dial up modem in kubuntu?
<mineur> try: sudo mv ?PEL* foo
<Khayaal> i am not able to connect through it
<josh_> iiiiiiii cant get the vmware tools iiiiiiiiiiiiinstalled and it is killing my typpppppppppppppppppppping and mouse and stuff
<josh_> aas you can see by    the mmmmmmuliple repeated keys
<binks> mv: cannot stat `?PEL*': No such file or directory
<mineur> if you can't get it installed........ how can it screw up things then josh_?
<binks> can i try sudo mv *PEL*foo
<mineur> hmmm
<mineur> then try: sudo mv *PEL* foo
<josh_> bbbbbbbecause until it gets installed it doesn't recognize thing properly
<Parkotron> Khayaal: I'm not sure if I can't help or not, but I'll try.
<josh_> llllike keystrokes and ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssscreen size
<mineur> no other files are recognised with the *PEL* pattern, so it should be ok :)
<Parkotron> Khayaal: Is the modem detected as an interface?
<Khayaal> no
<binks> 2 down minuer you the man/gal
<mineur> man :)
<binks> :)
<klees> how can i tell what plugins i have installed in Firefox???
<mineur> with your plugin manager I guess. I don't use ff
<Parkotron> klees: about:plugins in the address bar.
<mineur> but I guess when it has plugins... it has a manager for them :)
<klees> mineur: i dont know how to use the plugin manager
<Parkotron> klees: Or did you mean extentions?
<josh_> iiiiiiiiiii have tried googling for my problem and have       founnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd various sites explaining hhhow to do it but nonne of them work
<klees> Parkotron: no plugins.  i need to know what version is the flash plugin installed
<Parkotron> josh_: Try #vmware. You'll probably have better luck there.
<josh_> and the extra keystrokes is really      buggingg me as i hate tttttttttttttttttyposssssssssssssssssssss
<josh_> ook thank you
<Khayaal> and what about me? how to connect to net in kubuntu? :)
<Parkotron> klees: Then about:plugins should tell you.
<mineur> when I was playing with dial ups... I was still using winblows.... :) so sorry can't help you out :)
<binks> khayaal how do you connect cable dsl how
<klees> Parkotron: thx that worked
<mineur> I think he just said dial up...
<Khayaal> well, i am using windows
<Khayaal> and i dont have cable
<Parkotron> Khayaal: Sorry, I don't think I can help you. I've never dealt with modems in Linux.
<Khayaal> in my area in pakistan
<Khayaal> its ok
<Khayaal> :)
<mineur> and why do you come to a linux channel to get your modem working in windows? :)
<Khayaal> no
<Khayaal> from windows i can connect to net
<binks> he has to connect using windows he wants kubuntu
<Khayaal> when kubuntu is not even recognizing whether i have modem or not
<binks> is it a pci modem
<Khayaal> yeah, i want to connect through kubuntu
<mineur> well have you checked the KPPP tool yet?
<Khayaal> it is zoltrix conaxant modem
<binks> dapper or edgy Khayaal
<binks> it will be recognised
<Khayaal> my display, sound, printer etc. all are recgonzied by kubuntu
<binks> trust me
<Khayaal> how to?
<steveire> I thought konqueror was usable as a ftp client. Doesn't seem to be really.
<binks> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_configure_dialup_connectionse
<mineur> I would guess: open kppp tool, there's an option to add a modem... but as I said before.. never tried to configure a dial up modem in linux
<binks> ctrl f and seach dial
<steveire> I logged in to a ftp site, and it reports no files or folders.
<mineur> maybe it's an empty ftp site? :)
<binks> in the ubuntu guide that is
<Khayaal> and where i can find kppp tool? :)
<Parkotron> Khayaal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728 might help?
<binks> sudo apt-get install kppp
<mineur> in your kde menu under internet... but check the link binks just gave
<binks> Khayaal you on the machine atm or is it another machine
<Khayaal> i have different partition for windows and kubuntu
<Khayaal> i am using windows xp right now
<h3sp4wn> You cannot expect someone to install things with apt-get with no working internet connection
<mineur> hehe h3sp4wn
<binks> just got the last file mineur mint thanks alot ::):)
<mineur> np :)
<mineur> kppp is installed by default
<binks> heh me daft h3sp4wn think b4 you type binks
<h3sp4wn> Khayaal: http://linmodems.org/ have a look on that site see if your modem is supported
<mineur> finally someone with modem knowledge here :d
<archangel_> I have a M$ multimedia keyboard. Can I use the multi media buttons with kubuntu?
<binks> that zotrix modem is one of the most popular ever made its a usrobotics clone
<Khayaal> yeah
<Khayaal> thanks god
<Khayaal> but still I have to use dialups, what a pity :)
<binks> no god is the barman in my local ;)
<mineur> archangel_: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ might be something for you?
<archangel_> sweet thanx
<mineur> also check this forumpost: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193936
<mineur> I wonder why I'm doing all the googling for others :p
<h3sp4wn> http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/first.html - that scanmodem tool should help you easily find out what chipset etc you have
<mineur> jeuj een landgenoot :p
<h3sp4wn> best to learn linux with no internet connection anyway (maybe no X either)
<h3sp4wn> as long as you have some doc's
<mineur> that's true... but on your own in console... takes some time and a lot of effort
<binks> h3sp4wn why do we need to learn with no x  we aint all got that time you can learn in x i think no x would put 99.9% of people off
<binks> if you want to work in nix maybe but for the average desktop user
<mineur> that's also true... but the more you know from stuff under the hood, the better you can resolve problems :)
<mineur> it never harms reading a config file, being able to work with apt-get and stuff like that... cause once your nice desktop crashes... you're left alone in a dark console :)
<y3it221_klce> how to upgrade Ubuntu Dapper to Kubuntu Edgy??
<h3sp4wn> y3it221_klce: only supported way is by update-manager
<mineur> y3it221_klce: first backup your system, then run: sudo update-manager -c -d
<h3sp4wn> changing sources.list and dist-upgrade you will have some stuff to fix manually
<Hobbsee> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<mineur> anyone knows of an alternative for Karamba or superkaramba? cause it keeps crashing here :(
<h3sp4wn> binks: Unless you use cli you don't get the advantages of using ths os (may as well use a mac or windows)
<binks> is it the widget or superkaramba thats crashing
<mineur> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mineur> ah :)
<Parkotron> Does anyone know how to enable FLAC support in K3B? Some other distros have a specific package for it, Kubuntu doesn't seem to.
<mineur> don't know... I guess the widget... but I want that widget :p
<binks> i use cli alot but didnt when i first started nix if i had to then i dont think i would of stuck it out its only with time and confidence that i use a terminal more
<binks> !FLAC
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n0ne> !c
<mineur> cli is nice, but honestly nowadays I don't really like messing with config files, I want a nice front end :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> is there no debug in superkaramba to find out whats crashing it
<n0ne> !clibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binks> im just learning how to program PyQt so i can make a nice gui for tovid my fav nix app
<mineur> tovid?
<binks> i can use tovid cli but im lazy and dont like all the typing all the time
<binks> tovid is a dvd creation app
<binks> well set of srcipts allows multiple menus and etc
<mineur> what is a good program to rip dvd's ?
<binks> motion menus you no fancy dvds
<mineur> hehe
<binks> dvd::rip
<mineur> one with a front end? :p
<binks> its in the repos
<cloakable> DVD::Rip seems quite friendly too
<Cagarro> Is it possible to have compiz installed in KDE?  All the documentation I see is related to gnome... Does anyone has Compiz installed ?
<mineur> I use beryl... but if beryl can do it in kde... I guess compiz too
<Tox> where i can find network indicator to place on systray ?
<binks> i like xgl and beryl in kde
<Cagarro> could you point me the documentation with instructions on how to install beryl?
<archangel_> how do I install a deb fil?
<binks> biab need to clean bathroom
<astronaute> does anyone know if Audigy 2 have Hardware multiplexing, to use teamspeak + game ??
<binks> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290841&highlight=beryl+install
<archangel_> I went to install/uninstall programs, but I dont see the option
<Cagarro> ok binks :) tanks
<Jucato> Cagarro: the topic in the #ubuntu-xgl channel has lots of docs
<astronaute> please guys anyone can answer this please ? ^^
<ali_> salve a tutti
<archangel_> mineur: that was exactly what I wanted, thanx
<Tox> i need network indicator on my systray, where i could find it
<ali_> qualcuno sa dirmi coem cambio grafica a kde 6.10 ho visto delle belli vesti grafiche ma come si montano?
<mineur> np :)
<Jucato> !it | ali_
<ubotu> ali_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ali_> ah sorry
<mineur> My italian isn't that good :p
<mineur> I only know bad words :p
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how i can fix a broken suspend feature in edgy?
<Tido> is there any way to run a local LAMP server just for development that is lighter than normal?
<lostbyte> Hi..
<pip`> problem: my screen display is way to big for my monitor, how do i decrease my display size ??
<pip`> to fit the monitor
<pip`> i tried settings-display and typed in my admin pw etc, but none of the buttons would work
<pip`> the screen-size slide wont move
<pip`> :((
<Buffer> Hola!
<Buffer> a todos
<Dr_willis> Nachos Grande!
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> igaz cdrl megy (mg) a kubuntu
<ubuntu> s amikor az ablakot elhzom vhova akkor
<ubuntu> hullmzik a kp
<ubuntu> ugyanez ubuntunl
<Dr_willis> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Dr_willis> or what language is that... :P
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> Hungarian
<Dr_willis> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<ubuntu> n?
<Dr_willis> Sorry i only speek english.
<ubuntu> O.K.
<pip`> help help
<stdin_> hmm, there seem to be two of me...
<Dr_willis> stdin_,  ive been cloneing in my spare time again.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> pip`,  and the issue is?
<pip`> my desktop runs off my monitor on all sides :((
<pip`> already tried adjusting both monitor & kubuntu display settings
<stdin> that's better, I am one ahain :)
<chuen> Afternoon all.
<Dr_willis> pip`,  does the screen actually scroll? or is just a little too big?
<pip`> the display was ok yesterday
<chuen> I'm trying to set up amule
<pip`> the screen is way to big
<chuen> Can someone tell me how I go about opening a couple of ports?
<Dr_willis> pip`,  are you saying its real low 'resolution' ?
<klees> how do i disable shadows from the desktop font (kubuntu)??
<Parkotron> pip`: Try running krandrtray and use the applet that shows up un the systray.
<stdin> chuen: on a router ?
<pip`> and my lcd monitor doesnt seem to have x-y size controls
<pip`> Parko, ok
<chuen> stdin: Hi. I have opened them on the router (forwarding). But when I look at firestarter amule is trying port 80
<Dr_willis> a lcd monitor you normally want to run at its native resolution
<pip`> well, the resolution seems to have changed from high to a mere 640 etc
<amigrave> Trying to install kubuntu 6.10 with the i386 cd installer on my Dell Latitude X1, after X has been started, I get this error from KDM : "Authenticating Ubuntu...   A critical error occured"  does this sound familiar to ne1?
<Xera> does kubuntu come with gtkhtml2?
<pip`> my screen resolution is usually set to native 1280
<stdin> chuen: what port should it run in
<pip`> but it seems to have changed to 640 since yesterday
<Buffer> amigrave ... your latitude is Duo?
<amigrave> Buffer: Duo ?
<amigrave> Buffer: what do you mean with Duo ?
<Buffer> two processor
<chuen> stdin: 4662 (tcp) 4672 (udp)
<chuen> stdin: But AFAIK they can be pretty much any number.
<waylandbill> amigrave: did you do a media check?
<pip`> yesterday i tried installing a drive image program but it ended up conflicting ...  dont know if it has anything to do with my latest display problems
<stdin> chuen: amule seems to be using those ports when I install it
<amigrave> waylandbill: is "media check" an option of the boot cd that I missed ?
<stdin> chuen: http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot9ih9.jpg
<kersten> huhu
<kersten> jmd da der gerade zeit hat mir bei nem prob zu helfen? is sicher schneller erledigt
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kersten> thx :)
<waylandbill> amigrave: i don't know that it's a boot option, but you could md5sum the iso
<stdin> :)
<waylandbill> amigrave: or the cd itself.
<stdin> waylandbill, amigrave: on the cd it's called "Chack the CD for defects"
<amigrave> waylandbill: ok media check you meant the cd-rom (I thought it was an option to check hardawre compatibity) yes I compared the md5 before burnung
<arriesp> bye
<pip`> yesterday i installed a bunch of different themes... could this have caused my latest screen oversize problem i wonder ?
<stdin> boubt it
<xeroxer> Hi all. New kubuntu user at the keyboard
<stdin> hello xeroxer :)
<xeroxer> What IRC client should I use? :)
<jab> every time i reboot i have to manually enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid lan0 essid [myWiFiNetwork] ; dhclient wlan0" to get wireless working...
<chuen> stdin: Sorry, had to leave PC - will check that jpg
<ondebarnet> hallo when i followed the kubuntu dektop installation guide for installing my ati gfx card it went horribly wrong. now it boot up in text mode and refuse to start x, (i am noob here). i tried startx and i tried something to reset the x config but it didnt work. how can i reset the x system to what it was before. like after install???
<stdin> xeroxer: what are you using now?
<mineur> xeroxer: Konversation
<xeroxer> konversation
<ondebarnet> i am on other computer
<stdin> xeroxer: konversation is an exelent IRC client imo
<xeroxer> oki. great.
<ondebarnet> ok but all i want some windows syatem running instea d of text
<mineur> it does what a client has to do... nothing less, nothing more :)
<ondebarnet> is startx not the command to start the graphical system?
<stdin> ondebarnet: from the console use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the "ati" driver for the card
<xeroxer> good. just so used to windows and now I am trying kubuntu on my laptop
<ondebarnet> ok thx i try
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<jab> every time i reboot i have to manually enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid lan0 essid [myWiFiNetwork] ; dhclient wlan0" to get wireless up. anyone know how to make this happen automatically?
<Lynoure> jab: knetworkmanager did not work for you somehow? But you can make a startup script with that command, or something.
<Dr_willis> - /etc/rc.local perhaps
<h3sp4wn> jab: man 7 wireless
<stdin> jab: you can add that command to run when the network starts, in /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> jab: (tells you how to put it in the correct format for /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> so you can avoid the hack like nature of using pre-up
<jab> Lynoure: i didn't see a way to specify that i want to automatically join a particular network with knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  ;)
<Lynoure> jab: oh, mine join automatically the one I have joined before, but maybe I'm lucky. And the other networks here have keys I do not know, so maybe it'd be different if some of them were open.
<chuen> stdin: Is that a screenshot you took of ports?
<stdin> chuen: yep
<stdin> jab: you need to change your /etc/network interfaces to have something like this in it http://pastebin.ca/315391http://pastebin.ca/315391
<ondebarnet> stdin you are my hero it works!
<stdin> ondebarnet: :)
<bsm> hey, anyone using vmware server with ubuntu 6.10? when I try to launch the gui nothing happens, vmware process is at 100%
<chuen> stdin: OK I'll try thise, what command did you use to get that?
<mineur> more chance in #vmware bsm
<jab> stdin: thanks so much, will try] 
<chuen> Do you use firestarter?
<bsm> mineur: tried it =)
<jab> stdin: should i take out the existing line "auto wlan0"?
<mineur> in that case... never used vmware :)
<bsm> damn
<stdin> jab: no leave that part in, all you need to add is the "pre-up" line
<jab> stdin: great, thanks. will reboot and see what happens
<stdin> jab: you don't need to reboot :P
<stdin> jab: just run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<jab> stdin: oh ok, great
<Dr_willis> using vmware server here just fine. There was a issue with the early releases of Edgy-eft that had some issues with vmware-server.
<waveler> its my first time to use linux(kubuntu) what will i use to download mp3?
<Dr_willis> bsm,  so i would say - update your system to the latest bits.. and try again.
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<pip`> omg! i think i just found out what was causing my oversized screen display problem...  yesterday i change my default browser to Epiphany !  but WHY should this cause such a problem ??
<waveler> ok tnx
<Dr_willis> pip`,  it shouldent.
<waveler> i'll try it
<ondebarnet> anyone has winuae working w wine?
<Dr_willis> ondebarnet,  cant say that ive tried that.. there are linux native ports of the Amiga Emulator UAE
<chuen> stdin: mmm, still not showing up on firestarter. (5115)
<Bluedog> I want to make transparency in terminal show the windows below, not my desktop
<Bluedog> anyone know how?
<ondebarnet> yeah but winuae is better
<stdin> chuen: firestarter only shows active connections, not listening ports
<Dr_willis> Bluedog,  thats what xgl/aiglx is all about..
<Dr_willis> Bluedog,  and other eye candy
<Jucato> Bluedog: not possible without compositing (beryl/compiz or kompmgr)
<chuen> stdin: Oh!
<Dr_willis> yea beryl :) im still not sure how all that interrelates
<pip`> when i changed back to Konqueror browser default, i rebooted & it gave me an 'out of frequency' screen error, but this time the settings-display menu allowed me to change settings back to high resolution etc
<Bluedog> so I need to install beryl?
<Bluedog> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dr_willis> beryl is not a simple 'install'
<chuen> stdin: How can I detect those?
<Bluedog> ah just seen that..
<mineur> Dr_willis: sure it is... I set it up in 5 minuts, following the wiki
<Bluedog> what exactly IS it, does it replace the gnome window manager?
<Dr_willis> mineur,  last i tried it - it was a disaster. :) but that was about 2 mo. ago.
<mineur> hehe, what graphical card?
<Jahman> hi
<Dr_willis> Nvidia 6800
<mineur> I have a crapy intel one on my laptop... and beryl runs surprisingly smooth on it
<Dr_willis> the beryl/other stuff is advancing so fast however.. its amazing.
<manchicken> Bluedog: No, it just overheats your video card and steals your memory.  But it is quite neat to see ^_^
<Dr_willis> mineur,  my x200 card in my laptop cant handle it.
<stdin> chuen: I use this command in konsole "sudo netstat -lnp" (-l = listening ports, -n use numbers for IPs and ports, -p show the process name listening on the port)
<mineur> it is just more eye candy for your kde... :)
<chuen> stdin: Thanks. I'll try it now ..
<manchicken> mineur: I'd rather people focus on real neat-looking design instead of all this 3d jiggly nonsense.
<mineur> or whatever window manager you use :)
<stdin> chuen: you may want to add "|less" to the end, so it don't all scroll by :)
<mineur> I agree it's useless but I like it anyway lol
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't work with e17
<cbeck> hi
<waveler> is limewire compatible with linux?
<cbeck> yes
<cbeck> go to the wesite
<waveler> can you give me the link?
<cbeck> and you can download a linux version
<cbeck> sure hold on
<pip`> anyone here ever use moblock ?
<waveler> its my first time to use linux
<pip`> does moblock work with kubuntu i wonder?
<cbeck> http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftLinux
<waveler> tnx
<Daisuke_Ido> frostwire, probably
<waveler> i still find it diffucult to use this system
<Daisuke_Ido> of course, the only reason anyone (i know) uses limewire is "adult material" and/or music.  and there are better solutions for both out there.
<Xera> lol
<Xera> i use it for music
<waveler> lol
<waveler> me too
<Daisuke_Ido> check nicotine
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather nicotine-plus
<Xera> *cough*allmymusicisfromthere*cough*
* Daisuke_Ido wonders if BNR is still being developed
<arriesp> hi
<Xera> bnr? bonor?
<chuen> stdn: Sorry, could you send me that net activity command again pls? I thought I'd saved log to file but hadn't :(
<stdin> chuen: yeah, I use it like: sudo netstat -lnp | less
<chuen> stdin: thx.
<stdin> :)
<JP_P_home> hello
<waveler> cbeck how will i install it now?
<JP_P_home> I have a problem to install a network printer
<waveler> i finished downloading it
<ninnghizidha> question: How can i stick the multifunction-sidebar to the right side?
<JP_P_home> it is a xerox phaser 6110
<waveler> how can i install limewire? i finished downloading it
<stdin> ninnghizidha: drag it maybe
<chuen> stdin: Mm, what's weird (to me!) is it looks like amule is choosing arbitrary ports each time, rather than the ones I have aloocated in its preferences (and 'mirrored' on my router)
<higi_> hello. I wanted to change my IP address and went to Control Panel- Network Preferences. Then I clicked in "administrator mode in order to gain root access", and the border of the window goes red and nothing happens. Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<waveler> i'll try it
<stdin> chuen: it always uses the same ports here
<stdin> JP_P_home: what's the problem ?
<JP_P_home> i go to the printer manager to add a printer
<JP_P_home> i choose tcp
<JP_P_home> then i analyze the network to find the printer
<JP_P_home> it found 192.168.1.3:9100 which is correct
<JP_P_home> but after there is no driver for this xerox in the listing
<higi_> does anyone know
<JP_P_home> so i install what's was in the cdrom and i can found 2 files which correspond with the same name
<JP_P_home> but after i try to print and nothing append
<Xera> higi_: you should get a little box popup to enter the password, do so
<Xera> then the area with the red border becomes activ
<Xera> active*
<Xera> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chuen> stdin. V. strang :)
<higi_> Xera im not getting any popup
<chuen> stdin: strange even :)
<Xera> higi_: well, it will look like the one when you run adept or some other root program
<higi_> yes i imagine
<higi_> but it is not appearing
<stdin> chuen: make sure you're looking at the ports, not the PIDs
<arriesp> bye
<chuen> stdin: I'll take another loo. thx.
<higi_> :S
<Xera> higi_: hmm
<higi_> Xera:  is there any way to do it through Konsole?
<Xera> uh
<Xera> sudo systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<Xera> i guess
<stdin> JP_P_home: xerox seem to have a driver for linux http://www.support.xerox.com/go/getfile.asp?Xlang=en_US&XCntry=USA&objid=58350&EULA=0&prodID=6110&Family=Phaser&ripId=&langs=English%20(US)&plats=Linux&Xtype=download&uType=
<higi_> Xera that doesnt seem to work
<higi_> oh
<higi_> i have root access now
<higi_> yes
<higi_> thanks
<Xera> np
<chuen> stdin: Can you remember whether you set the udp to be the same as tcp (looks like you did). BTW, I was looking at PID's :)
<higi_> why doesnt it work normally?
<mineur> any idea where I have to look to fix my screensaver? somehow some elements are coming through a gl screensaver, and when I pick a non gl screensaver it stops moving...
<stdin> I'm only going to say this once....
<stdin> DON'T use sudo for GUI apps
<stdin> use kdesu
<JP_P_home> stdin> i donwload it hopping it will work better than the one on their cd
<stdin> chuen: I just left everything to the defaults :)
<chuen> stdin: Do you use a router?
<stdin> chuen: this PC is the router for my network, so kinda yes, kinda no :P
<chuen> stdin: OK :)
<stdin> chuen: but the modem is connected directly, so, for what you're asking, no
<Xera> screw j00
<Xera> XD
<Xera> gksudo won't install here, so i have to
<chuen> stdb: OK, I have a linksys router too ...
<chuen> stdin: Back to the drawing board I guess ..
<stdin> chuen: as long as you set it to forward the ports, it shouldn't matter
<chuen> stdin: That's what I figured (worked in Windoze with emule). OK, I'll have another look / think.
<JP_P_home> stdin> i think i understand this is for 6110 i have 6110n (with network support) may driver must be different if you plug a printer in usb or on your lan ?
<stdin> JP_P_home: I don't have that printer, I just searched for the driver
<JP_P_home> stdin> yes i understood
<stdin> JP_P_home: the only 2 I found are these http://tinyurl.com/y4j54j
<balint> hi i have a problem appeared and its very annoying!! the music playback started to scratch, its like when your speakers are above the max
<balint> but the sound is good in win
<sinbad33> sounds like clipping
<kosmo> i have a problem to
<BluesKaj> yup, overloading the spkr inputs
<balint> ok and where can i change that?
<sinbad33> often due to too high input level
<balint> i didnt change anything, it strate to sctacth itself
<BluesKaj> mixer
<kosmo> in my boot manger i have 2 systems and when i click on my linux its say connot mount this system how i can change the mount point for the boot manger its grub
<kosmo> ?
<stdin> kosmo: grub settings are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kosmo> ok
<balint> mixer didnt resolve my problem, it scratches... :(
<balint> it scratches at the low sounds, (bass for example), but at any volume...
<balint> tried amarok and xmms-too
<chuen> stdin: Apart from different port numbers, I compared my netstats to yours and they're the same (tcp is listening).
<chuen> stdin: Can I upload a quck paste  for you to glance at?
<dyegov> Hi, I would like someone to helo me with my resolution problem. I want to have my monitor on 1024x786 but the option is not there. I have done it before changing the Horizontal and Vert something in the xorg.conf file, but I do not remember . . .
<stdin> chuen: sure
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dyegov about fixres | dyegov, see the private message from Ubotu
<stdin> !xconfig | dyegov
<ubotu> dyegov: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<BluesKaj> balint, which volume control are you adjusting , the mixer  or the speaker system
<BluesKaj> ?
<kosmo> hi somone can tell me how to install windwos fonts in kubuntu
<kosmo> ?
<Dr_willis> !find mstcore
<dyegov> thanks
<balint> BluesKaj: the mixer ofcourse
<LjL> !fonts | kosmo
<ubotu> Package/file mstcore does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> kosmo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_willis> !find fonts
<ubotu> Found: gsfonts, gsfonts-x11, latex-xft-fonts, ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp (and 123 others)
<kosmo> thanks
<Dr_willis> msttcorefonts  - is the pacakge to install
<Dr_willis> :)
<dyegov> That is exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot
<waveler> how can i set up 5.1 configuration in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> turn doen the mixer to about 60% then crank your spkrs up with it's volume cntrl
<dyegov> Can someone tell me if EasyUbuntu works on Kububtu and how do I install it?
<chuen> stdin: It's OK, it's working (I think ) ...hang on ...
<Dr_willis> waveler,  i just use the alsamixer or other mixer to mirror the front to rear speakers.
<Dr_willis> dyegov,   best to avoide easyubuntu and DEfiniatly avoide automatix
<waveler> how can i access alsamixer?
<balint> BluesKaj: now i turned on the EQ in amarok and now the scratch is very-very little, it almost cannot be heared... but I'm maximalist in sounds, and I can still discover a little scratch :(
<stdin> dyegov: don't use it, it can damage your system and is not reccommended or supported
<dyegov> Why? I need to plat mp3s, dvds etc
<chuen> stdin: Yes! It's connected to a server OK .... not sure about KAD yet though.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dyegov about codecs | dyegov, see the private message from Ubotu
<Dr_willis> dyegov,  you can easially install that stuff without a script that may do all sorts of OTHER things.
<LjL> dyegov: i'm not sure what makes you think you need easyubuntu or automatix for that
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> scratch is distortion...'
<dyegov> I have tried it before and It won't play what I want
<dyegov> and I do not want to modify a lot of files
<yelonek> !neogui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neogui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> waveler: just type "alsamixer" in to konsole
<Dr_willis> set up the right repos... install the stuff with the package manager... thats not modifying a lot of files... using easyubuntu/automatix WILL modify a lot of files.
<dyegov> and what does it do to my comp gthat could be that badP?
<stdin> !automatix
<snowrichard> hi
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<chuen> stdin: D'you kow how I get Kad going (or do you have a URL you can point me to)?
<kosmo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dyegov> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dyegov> Ok, thanks, bye
<Dr_willis> I tend to just set up the severas repositories.. and apt-get install the stuff
<JP_P_home> stdin> if i try the software that is given by xerox to add my printer to cups it says "add-printer failed : client-error-not-authorized
<stdin> JP_P_home: try in administrator mode
<kosmo> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JP_P_home> stdin> it was in root
<balint> BluesKaj: hmm... with amaroks EQ its okay now i think... but only xmms and amarok is for music? isnt something audiophile for linux? :)
<stdin> chuen: I've got no idea, I haven't actually used it before, just installed amule to look at  it
<chuen> stdin: OK, I'll find some forums..
<chuen> stdin: Time for a beer and dinner anyhow ;)
<stdin> chuen: it's always time for a beer :)
<snowrichard> got one Heinekin in the fridge
<chuen> stdin: LOL. I think you've probably earned cratefulls , judging on the help you give here :)
<chuen> stdin: thx & ttyl
* stdin has a crate of Guinness with his name on it :D
<stdin> chuen: see ya later :)
<chuen> stdin: Used to drink pints of that stuff, haven't had one for years ... love it though.
<stdin> can't beet guinness :P
<BluesKaj> balint, what kind of sound card  /
<BluesKaj> ?
<JP_P_home> stdin> in normal use mode there is no option to add a printer
<stdin> JP_P_home: there is when I open System Settings as a normal user
<balint> BluesKaj: motherboard card (nforce4).  (But soon im planning to buy an Audigy 2)
* sinbad33 buys stdin an extra case o guiness for all his wonderful help...
<balint> BluesKaj: Audigy has more (and more clear) BASS :D
<JP_P_home> stdin> in the kde pannel but  not in the pannel given with the dirvers
<stdin> sinbad33: wooh :D
<sinbad33> woot wooT
<binks> anyone no of a good app for printing onto cds ie labeling
<BluesKaj> what spkr system are you using ... I presume you are using an outboard HiFi amplifier with HiFi speakers
<h3sp4wn> balint: audigy's suck for listening to music
<BluesKaj> balint, and mp3 doesn't qualify as Hi Fi...maybe Wav, FLAC or other lossless codecs but not MP3
<h3sp4wn> balint: if you have a 44100 file or cd then it is resampled (badly) in hardware to 48000 so it sounds crap
<h3sp4wn> If everything was 48000 files it could sound ok
* Dr_willis doubts if he could tell the differance
<snowrichard> I used to work on an aircraft carrier I know I can't
<Dr_willis> Factory worker here... i do wear my earplugs every day
<h3sp4wn> You really can tell the difference on decent speakers
<Dr_willis> will my Kenny. G. sound that much better! :)
* Dr_willis hears the sound of silence.
<kosmo> where the sources file in ubuntu
<kosmo> ?
<h3sp4wn> kosmo: /etc/apt
<balint> So than what soundcard are you reccomending for listening to music? i dont have much money, thats why I only got a Creative speaker system (and it sounds very good!)
<balint> (if I had money, than I would have X-Fi maybe...)
<snowrichard> hate these clouds my sirius keeps cutting out
<sinbad33> clouds?
<snowrichard> as in rain
<Tm_T> balint: Anything that works, plastic speakers won't be any better no matter what soundcard you have.
<BluesKaj> mp3 by satellite ... whynot get it free from streamtuner ?
<Tm_T> balint: And as long as it's ok to you, no need to care about hifi.
<stonedragon12>  (@)
<balint> Tm_T: so you say, that with a new soundcard, the sound would be the same as now?
<BluesKaj> I listen to strems on my Home Theater system which uses a Harman Kardon Receiever and paradigm 5.1 speaker system (not ultra HiFi) but acceptably good sound and MP3 sounds only ok even at 320kbps
<BluesKaj> daughter has some mp3 disks that I tried out
<animimotus> hi
<Azzco> I've got a display problem. I'm trying to configure xorg.conf but I have no idea what it is about.
<Dr_willis> x-fi isent supported under linux yet is it?
<ubuntu__> hi, im using the live cd to install kubuntu. i selected to create the partition table myself and im now wondering if my windows partition will be still there after i select the swap and linux partition i ve created before?
<Tido> for some reason, my synaptics touchpad has stopped working
<Tido> my xorg.conf has it enabled
<sinbad33> what the heck is 'focus stealing prevention' mean ?
<Tido> and has SHMconfig "on"
<Tido> but any changes brings an error message that SHMconfig isn't available
<animimotus> I have a friend who have only Windows (sure, could he stay a friend with such OS :p) so he don't know pgp and decrypt a file. I ask if I can use somethings like a zip with a simply password ? I haven't found the option in ark
<LjL> animimotus: i don't know if you can do it with ark, but you certainly can do it with the plain 'zip' command
<animimotus> oh, a man zip of course :)
<Tm_T> balint: Well, I doubt, small plastic speakers will sound like small plastic speakers. ;)
<Tm_T> balint: I bought new soundcard myself, well, didn't improve sound much but atleast I got 24bit HW. :(
* Tm_T has ye old amp & speakers
<Tm_T> balint: But this is offtopic so I quit now.
<sinbad33> *huggies*
<sinbad33> does anyone know how i can save the view-detail setting in Konqueror file mgr ??
<balint> Tm_T: ok. well i think, than untill i wont have enough money, i remain at MB soundcard...:(
<sinbad33> i hate having to repeatedly set my darn 'view' to 'detailed' each time i want to look at my directories etc
<Azzco> Okay I've got some massiv display problems here... the backup of xorh.conf didn't help at all
<Azzco> Can somsone help me reconfigure?
<ranjan> hello
<visitor> hey
<Azzco> Okay no help I'll look at more of the backups then...
<stdin> Azzco: Settings -> Save View Profile "Kubuntu File Manager"
<Azzco> stdin: in where?
<ranjan> any one join my room
<stdin> Azzco: in konqueror, after you change the view mode
<sinbad33> room?
<Azzco> stdin: I'm talking about display, I'm on 640x320 atm I thnk
<stdin> ahh, sorry :P, hold on a sec Azzco
<sinbad33> stdin, is it even possible to save my Konqueror file mgr view-detailed setting ?
<Azzco> Oh okay :)
<stdin> sinbad33:  Settings -> Save View Profile "Kubuntu File Manager"
<sinbad33> ahh ok i try that
* Azzco restarts X server
* stdin gets too confused to easily :P 
<sinbad33> haha
<sinbad33> thx stdin
<stdin> :)
<sinbad33> least u dont got dislecsia (like me)
<stdin> no, I just don't pay enough attention to what I'm doing :)
* sinbad33 guzzles an icy cold Presidente beer..
* sinbad33 pops open a 2nd ..
<balint> Hi again. how can i change the size of the icons on the wholw tray?
<stdin> wholw tray?
<balint> whole :)
<balint> cause i only could change the size, by changing the size of the entire tray...
<balint> But now the tasks are shown only in one line, but i would need two lines for the tasks, but than the icons are bigger too :(
<stdin> balint: hmm, don't know :P they should know in #kde tho
<Jucato> what's the problem?
<kosmo> 
<tejedor> hey you
<balint> Jucato. do you know how to change th icon size on the tray, without making smaller the enitre tray? (panel..)
<Jucato> balint: um... the icons on the system tray? no. their size is set, afaik...
<tejedor> i got a problem with installing my nvidia graphic card
<balint> tejedor: and whats the problem exactly?
<tejedor> i tried what the wiki says sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ... but it's not working, it says it doesn't know the command
<balint> tejedor: cause the config is in the glx packet now..
<spitwise> oh man kosmo i can see that font in konsole. kewl.
<tejedor> uh huh ...
<balint> tejedor: after sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, just change in xorg.conf under device, the driver from nv to nvidia
<Jucato> actually, it's safer to "sudo nvidia-xconfig" than to manually edit xorg.conf in this case
<balint> Jucato: sudo nvidia-xconfig brings up a grapich interface?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> it just automatically changes your xorg.conf
<Jucato> to default nvidia settings
<tejedor> mhh it seems to be working :)
<sinbad33> darn it my screen resolution keeps RESETting  what the heck
<stdin> sinbad33: have you changed the settings in xorg.conf ?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: make sure you have Load "glx" - don't have Load "dri" - set Driver "nvidia"
<sinbad33> stdin, not that i know of
<stdin> h3sp4wn: why are you telling me that?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: why not ?
<h3sp4wn> (bad tab completion)
<balint> and now if we are at display problems, I have one too: my monitor doesnt support 85Hz in 1280. i changed res to 1024, but I cant set the refresh to 85Hz...
<stdin> h3sp4wn: heh :)
<stdin> sinbad33: have you use the command to reconfigure the xserver ?
<tejedor> uhm and how do I make the whole thing working after all ? it still says graphics-card N/A ... but the driver's nvidia now
<balint> its funny cause, when i put my res to 1024, than the 85Hz option was enabled.. :D
<archangel_> hey, Keytouch rocks!!
<balint> tejedor: did you restart X?
<stdin> archangel_: yep, it does :)
<archangel_> it lets you program your own buttons on your keyboard
<tejedor> X ? the window manager you mean ?
<balint> whats keytouch?
<balint> tejedor: X is the graphic interface
<stdin> !keytouch
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<stdin> !info keytouch
<ubotu> keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 412 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<tejedor> how do i restart it ?
<sinbad33> server? i dont think so... unless the disk image server program i tried unsuccessfully to install yestrdy is involved
<balint> oh this keytouch is what i need man!!!!!!!! im gone to download!! :D
<balint> tejedor: ctrl-alt-backspace
<sinbad33> should i try to edit xconf file then or ?
<balint> tejedor: after that you wil have to login again..
<stdin> sinbad33: no, don't edit it by hand, unless you are a rocket scientist :P
<balint> tejedor: so save any work you are working on
<h3sp4wn> Does it need your keyboard to have a seperate driver for the multimedia keys
<stdin> sinbad33: use this command in konsole "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<balint> anyone knows something about this reoslution problem?
<sinbad33> ok
<h3sp4wn> (there is one for my keyboard using simple hid)
<stdin> sinbad33: opps. that's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<tejedor> ok
<stdin> sinbad33: no '' sign :P
<tejedor> i did it but still n/a
<ScarFreewill> !guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<balint> stdin: -phigh is supposed to be after reconfigure no?
<stdin> balint: it actually doesn't matter :)
<balint> stdin: ok :D
<ScarFreewill> can some one tell me where guarddog's logs are stored?
<balint> stdin: any resolution solution? :D
<stdin> balint: refresh rates ?
<Aeth> greetings all
<andreasw> hi
<sinbad33> ahh ok
<h3sp4wn> ScarFreewill: iptables logs to /var/log/kern.log unless its using ULOG in which case I don't know
<Aeth> does anyone know how to change the volume step on the keyboard shortcut volume controls in KDE 3.5? (kubuntu)
<Aeth> in other words... when I press my volume up button on my keyboard... I'd like to change the amount it changes by
<specialbuddy1> how do I get xgl or beryl installed on kubuntu?
<ScarFreewill> h3sp4wn: it looks like its there thx
<balint> stdin: yepp
<stdin> !beryl | specialbuddy1
<ubotu> specialbuddy1: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DrNickRiviera> i'm currently running dapper and want to upgrade to edgy, should i reinstall the system, or does upgrading it using apt-get as described on the website work reliably?
<specialbuddy1> 
<balint> stdin: cant select 85Hz in 1024
<balint> stdin: shoul i edit xorg.conf again? :)
<stdin> balint: I'm thinking you need some modlines, you need to reconfigure the server again
<DrNickRiviera> am a bit worried about doing it, as i upgraded a fedora system once and broke it, after which i was told i should never try to run the upgrade, but always reinstall
<ScarFreewill> anotherquestion... how can i phone my self from kphone to gmail2voip?
<stdin> balint: on the section about your monitor, I think you need to choose "medium", then choose the resolution and refresh rate it uses
<sinbad33> stdin, debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/cer process
<stdin> huh?
<sinbad33> thats wat i get
<stdin> sinbad33: did you type it right ?
<sinbad33> i pasted it
<sinbad33> the last line u told me
<esaym> how the heck do I make torrents with ktorrent?
<stdin> sinbad33: hmm, never seen that before
<sinbad33> oops. looks like the line i pasted might have truncated
<esaym> or just making a torrent in general
<sinbad33> guess i'll type it in by hand
<tejedor> hmm my graphics card is still not working
<paulcarpenter> is there some way that I can chose not to see the Grub thingumy unless I chose to?
<sinbad33> stdin, i get the same message
<paulcarpenter> like, by hitting a button during boot
<Jucato> paulcarpenter: look for the "hidden" option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
* sinbad33 wonders wtheck cud be 'locking' it
<Jucato> uncomment it. you won't see the menu unless you press Esc
* Jucato goes to be
* Jucato goes to bed
<paulcarpenter> thanks
<stdin> sinbad33: hmm, try again: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<balint> stdin: nowhere to select medium, but i found out that i can select the monitor type ... now i found my monitor, i hope it will work
<sinbad33> k
<stdin> balint: hope so too :)
<jimmie> is it possible to chance an icon of a link on my desktop ?
<jimmie> change
<sinbad33> same output :(
<sinbad33> maybe i got a virus?
<stdin> jimmie: yeah, just right click it, click properties, then click on the icon in the properties window to change it
<stdin> sinbad33: no, you don't have a virus :P
<stdin> sinbad33: you're on linux, remember
<jimmie> easy... thanks a lot
<stdin> ;)
<matthew> ok, I'm ssh'ing into my headless server right now...I was wondering how many times I may login as the same user?
<ScarFreewill> how can I phone to a gmail user ? should i look like this sil:user@gmail.com?
<matthew> in the same session...different tabs, you see
<stdin> matthew: afaik, as many times as you want
<matthew> I'm surprised that doesn't cause some kind of problem...hmmm...great, thanks a lot, stdin
<balint> stdin: selecting the correct monitor resolved it!! yipppy :D
<stdin> balint: great :)
<n0ne> heyal
<n0ne> i have a problem with sound, it's just not working, i'm using RealPlayer and it says that audio device is maybe used by another program
<JOSF> Hello, I am seeking for a powerful media-player, but not Kaffeine, Amarok or Juk.
<ScarFreewill> if I phone form kphone tells me "Call Failed: Forbidden (Outbound Proxy Policy)"
<Aeth> I'm running KDE 3.5 on Kubuntu 6.10. Can someone tell me how to alter the amount the volume slider changes when I press my keyboard volume controls... I'd like to reduce this amount so that the volume changes by less when I press the buttons. any pointers?
<matthew> !xmms | JOSF
<ubotu> JOSF: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<matthew> I prefer XMMS
<matthew> light and fast...plays all kinds of formats
<JOSF> matthew: Thank you.
<waveler> can someone help me install ALSA?
<blekos> can anyone pls tell me how i can change the login screen
<Wulong> What is kubuntu's default x.org driver when installing it with ATi cards?
<JOSF> I like Amarok, but I hate the way of its media-library
<adaptr> blekos: go to system -> admin -> login
<JOSF> I mean, when I double-click an item in the media-lib it gets added to the playlist instead bheing played
<matthew> np
<JOSF> And I never use any Playlists
<stdin> sinbad33: is the message "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process" ?
<blekos> thnx, kde is very powerful, but too many features for a newbie... gnome is more knitty
<blekos> but i stick to KDE
<blekos> :)
<sinbad33> stdin, yes
<waveler> anyone how to install alsa
<waveler> ?
<ScarFreewill> how can you not have it...?
<waveler> i mean alsamixer
<ScarFreewill> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waveler> i want to have a 5.1 setup
<stdin> sinbad33: what dose "fuser -v /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat" show ?
<_tsdgeos>  apt-file search alsamixer
<_tsdgeos> alsa-utils: usr/bin/alsamixer
<stdin> alsamixer should be installed alredy
<waveler> wait i'm new in this system
<felipe__> Is there something like seahorse for KDE?
<matthew> !seahorse
<ubotu> seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1560 kB, installed size 5528 kB
<stdin> !kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 445 kB, installed size 1404 kB
<sinbad33> stdin, Cannot stat /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat: No such file or directory
<matthew> felipe, you can install seahorse in kubuntu
<ScarFreewill> waveler: are you runing edgy?
<matthew> you just need all the libs
<juano__> can anyone hel pme with kmail? i dont know why when i try to send mail it does absolutely nothing
<Aeth> I'm running KDE 3.5 on Kubuntu 6.10. Can someone tell me how to alter the amount the volume slider changes when I press my keyboard volume controls... I'd like to reduce this amount so that the volume changes by less when I press the buttons. any pointers?
<ScarFreewill> waveler: i've got alsamixer on default...
<waveler> 6.10 kubuntu
<felipe__> matthew: I know but I'll rather install a KDE program
<matthew> oh.
<stdin> sinbad33: small type there "fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<matthew> I don't know then...sorry
<waveler> 6.10 is edgy right?
<matthew> felipe, what does seahorse do?
<matthew> waveler, yep
<stdin> felipe__: kgpg is what you want
<juano__> can anyone hel pme with kmail? i dont know why when i try to send mail it does absolutely nothing
<ScarFreewill> waveler: press Alt+F2 then type "konsole" then type alsa mixer
<waveler> how come i can't access alsamixer?
<ScarFreewill> waveler: *then type alsamixer
<matthew> bye y'all
<JOSF> When I installed Kubuntu Kaffeine was set to the XINE component. I installed the MPlayer KPart, which automatically added it to Kaffeine as an option. Then I chose that one from the menu. Now I do not get back the Xine one in the Kaffeine menu. I mean, it is not there anymore. Any ideas ?
<ScarFreewill> cya
<hyper_ch> hiho, when I do a ls -al, what does a "S" mean?   -r-Sr--r-- 1 root root 19374 2007-01-13 19:20 /usr/lib/libvmdsp.so
<waveler> i have it already in my screen
<sinbad33> stdin, ok now i just get the $ prompt
<waveler> what shouldi  do next?
<ScarFreewill> waveler: whats it?
<stdin> hyper_ch: set GID, look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_permissions
<waveler> huh?
<hyper_ch> stdin: thx
<juano__> yes... got it working at last
<ScarFreewill> waveler: "i have it already in my screen"
<stdin> sinbad33: what about "lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" ?
<waveler> i also have it now in the screen
<ScarFreewill> waveler: "i have it already in my screen" what is it?
<waveler> how will i configure it to 5.1?
* ScarFreewill is trying to find out how..
<Lynoure> waveler: What is the "it" in that question?
<waveler> how can i make this to 6 channel?
<LjL> ...
<waveler> in the display it says xxxxxxx-ICH4
<waveler> in the display it says xxxxxxx-ICH4 (alsamixer)
<Lynoure> ah.
<Lynoure> So the 5.1 was speakers, not a version number :)
* ScarFreewill thought that too for a while :P
<waveler> yes
<waveler> the version no. is 1,0,11
<ScarFreewill> waveler: y don't u use kmix?
<waveler> i can only here sounds from the front speakers
<sinbad33> stdin, same output, $
<ScarFreewill> waveler: or a other app one of us know how to use...
<stdin> sinbad33: hmm, it should work then, give it another go
<sinbad33> k
<sinbad33> it only gives me the $ prompt
<sinbad33> one line down, ofcourse
<ScarFreewill> waveler: like for eg. go to kmix and to the switch tab set your channels...
<waveler> i really find it difficult to configure this system
<stdin> sinbad33: no, I meant the dpkg... command
* sinbad33 wants to be a rocket scientist
<waveler> i change it already to 6 channels
<sinbad33> ahh k
<waveler> but still i can't here sounds from the rear speakers
<Lynoure> I have used alsamixer plenty of times but never 5.1 speakers (never found a place to put the one at the back)
<sinbad33> stdin, same as before, it asks for my pw, then outputs: "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<stdin> sinbad33: try "sudo lsof|grep /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" this time
<sinbad33> k
<waveler> ScarFreewill so it means i can't use 5.1 speakers with this system?
<sinbad33> stdin, dpkg-reco 4427       root    4rW     REG        3,2   37070     263245 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ScarFreewill> waveler: i'm not sure :P
<stdin> sinbad33: ok, now we're getting somewhere :)
<Lynoure> waveler: there is a related bug with totem, at least: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/64256
<sinbad33> haha ok good :))
<stdin> sinbad33: do: sudo kill -9 4427
<sinbad33> k
<sinbad33> now it gives me the $ prompt
<firecrotch> Okay, so I'm having some SSH trouble
<stdin> sinbad33: now do the dpkg-reconfigure command again
<sinbad33> k
<waveler> Lynoure tnx for that info
* Rob-West is back.
<waveler> so its bugged
<zver> pozdrav
<stdin> what type of trouble firecrotch ?
<zver> i dan my problem
<firecrotch> When I try to use SSH to connect to my website's server, I get a huge error, saying that the remote host's identification has changed
<felipe__> Adept Udater wants to remove the nvidia-glx package....anyone know why?
<sinbad33> stdin, ok now it gives me the Configuring xserver-xorg menu
<firecrotch> "Add correct host key in /home/nick/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<firecrotch> Offending key in /home/nick/.ssh/known_hosts:3"
<jimmie> Is the lame mp3 codec already included in the KAudioCreator, or do I have to download and install it ?!
<stdin> firecrotch: just remove the 3rd lime in /home/nick/.ssh/known_hosts
<firecrotch> stdin: thanks
<stdin> :)
<sinbad33> stdin,
<sinbad33> For the X Window System graphical user           
<sinbad33>   interface to operate correctly, it is necessary  
<sinbad33>   to select a video card driver for the X server.
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> firecrotch,  you could remove that  key in that file - its warning you that somthing may be cracked/hacked/changed
<sinbad33> oops
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> firecrotch,  i get that if i reinstall/change the ssh keys on my servers
<stdin> sinbad33: yes?
<Lynoure> waveler: not necessarily, the bug is not confirmed and the reporter did get sound from all speakers from mplayer
<firecrotch> Dr_Willis_Laptop: thanks, I wasn't sure what it meant, the huge warning said that someone may be trying a man-in-the-middle attack
<sinbad33> ok im using onboard video chip on a gigabyte mobo
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> firecrotch,  yep its a warning.
<sinbad33> stdin, how do i find out which video chip im using?
<stdin> sinbad33: it should already have the default highlighted
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> if you are on a local lan.. not really an issue.. if you were connecting to the  Mainframe at work... welll...
<Lynoure> waveler: this is a bit complicated and I have not tried it, but it could help you: http://www.cse.ohio-state.edu/~bondhugu/alsamch.shtml
<firecrotch> Dr_Willis_Laptop: I'm trying to connect to my dedicated web server
<waveler> i'll try it,thanks
<firecrotch> Now I get " The authenticity of host 'xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx)' can't be established."
<firecrotch> Is that normal?
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> firecrotch,  if you just insatlled it.. the ssh keys may of changed and its rembering the old key/ip/info so its flagging a warning
<firecrotch> Alrighty
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> ssh tries to be very paranoid about this stuff. :)
<stdin> firecrotch: yes, because you removed it from the file, after you connect it won't be shown again
<firecrotch> Well well well, apparently the password has been changed too.   Probably the techs at the hosting company screwed something up
<sinbad33> stdin, ok, it asked me now for the resolution, i picked 1280x
<stdin> sinbad33: yeah, just check all the ones you want to be able to use
<Lynoure> firecrotch: or, alternatively, some wrong computer is pretending to be that one )
<sebbar> is there some linux program that lets you pick the color of a picture and gives back the normalized rgb values?
<sinbad33> xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been customized
<Aeth> I'm running KDE 3.5 on Kubuntu 6.10. Can someone tell me how to alter the amount the volume slider changes when I press my keyboard volume controls... I'd like to reduce this amount so that the volume changes by less when I press the buttons. any pointers?
<sinbad33> stdin, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070113144642
<Lynoure> firecrotch: You could call the techs and ask, to be on the safe side.
<sinbad33> stdin, so now i guess i should reboot ?
<stdin> sinbad33: that's ok, no, just restart X, no need to reboot
<sinbad33> restart x?
<sinbad33> hmm
<Wulong> How can I restore xorg.conf from when I installed Kubuntu? I want exactly those settings.
<kosmo> can someone tell me what the skim program doing
<kosmo> ?
<stdin> sinbad33: Logout, then choose "Restart the X server" from the menu on the Login screen
<LeeJunFan> Wulong: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sinbad33> stdin, ahh ok thx
<stdin> Wulong: use sudo before it
<LeeJunFan> Wulong: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p critical xserver-xorg is better
<stdin> sinbad33: no problem :)
<mundisko> hi all
<LeeJunFan> Wulong: -p critical will ask you less questions (possibly none)
<Wulong> That is not the problem, because I don't know which driver. vesa/ati laggs when scrolling.
<Wulong> fglrx don't seem to work.
<mundisko> does anyone know how to configure s-video on intel i910 card ?
<mundisko> on kubuntu
<Zaggynl> Hi, anyone knows how I make a playable DVD out of a VIDEO_TS folder (with vobs) in k3b?
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> ive just copied the folder to a dvd and its played (i think)
<Zaggynl> hmm
<Zaggynl> ah sweet
<Zaggynl> wizard
<Zaggynl> <3
<stdin> Zaggynl: in k3b just choose "File -> New Project -> New Video DVD preject"
<Zaggynl> yah, superb
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> that all that seems tohappen with nero also. it generates a folder with the files.. then ya copy that folder to a dvd.
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> i dont mess with dvds much however
<Zaggynl> btw, how do I add the hdparm option from http://k3b.plainblack.com/faq to autostart in ubuntu dapper?
<kosmo> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> Zaggynl: add them to /etc/hdparm.conf
<sinbad33> stdin, had to reboot but it worked, atleast i hope it sticks :))
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<sinbad33> thx again stdin..  u = da M a N
<kosmo> how i add option
<kosmo> to k3b
<kosmo> to burning mp3 files
<kosmo> ?
<stdin> sinbad33: heh, no problem :)
<Shaezsche> for some reason myl aptop boots much faster when i am running on battery mode. also, cpu clocking doesnt work properly if im plugged in. any ideas?
<lotusleaf> Do I need to install ntp-server in order to have ntpd running? It would only be for keeping one system up to date. (I don't want to use ntpdate) The Ubuntu Wiki says all you need to install is ntp-simple but that's not true, ntpd doesn't run (but it exists) and the .conf file mentioned doesn't exist.
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> the KUBUNTU faq mentions what packages are needed to get k3b to burn mp3s to audio cd format
* sinbad33 happy camper
<stdin> kosmo: you need "libxine-extracodecs" from multiverse
<jimmie> can anyone tell me... where do i get the lame codec for my KAudioCreator ? Any Idea?
* sinbad33 sings uncontrollably with great joy
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<stdin> kosmo: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Aeth> anyone know which file you edit to configure kmilo?
<kosmo> i see
<Dr_Willis_Laptop> lame is a encoder prrogram. not a 'codec'
<jimmie> and which codec does this enc use?  ;-) isn't it called lame as well ?
<jimmie> anyway thanks a lot
<Zaggynl> noes
<Zaggynl> k3b isn't reaching 16x speed
<Zaggynl> stuck at ~4x
<Zaggynl> BenQ 1650
<Zaggynl> http://www.pastebin.ca/315615 <= hdparm output
<Zaggynl> Can someone help me with this?
<spongebob59_> .quit
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<h3sp4wn> k3b is just a gui it doesn't actually burn the cd's
<h3sp4wn> that is done by the cli programs
<Zaggynl> h3sp4wn, yes yes, thanks for the exactness
<Zaggynl> I'm playing luser okay ;)
<spitwise> hmm kgpg won't even launch for me
<fxr_> hi what log would info about mount drives be wrote to?
<blekos> how can i restart kde from command line (like killall gnome-panel)
<_tsdgeos> you can kill kicker
<_tsdgeos> but that's not restarting kde
<fdoving> you can restart kicker with dcop too.
<fdoving> .. i belive that would be similar to killall gnome-panel.
<higi_> hi
<blekos> and it is killall kicker
<higi_> where is the control center?
<h3sp4wn> You can do loads of stuff with dcop however the only stuff I know is what zsh tab completes
<fdoving> higi_: kmenu -> run command -> 'kcontrol' -> run.
<higi_> yes i know, but isnt it somewhere in the menu?
<fdoving> higi_: no, it's replaced by system settings, in the menu.
<h3sp4wn> dcop --user samw amarok player nowPlaying (I know that as well)
<higi_> ah ok
<higi_> thanks!
<fdoving> kdcop is nice.
<toxygene> does anyone know how to change the master wallet password?
<fdoving> if you want an overview.
<Zaggynl> I'm playing luser okay ;)
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with low DVD burning speeds in k3b?
<Dr_Willis> its possible its your hard drive thats not keeping up.
<SSJ_GZ> Zaggynl:Is DMA enabled on your DVD drive and hard drive?
<Zaggynl> lemme get you a hdparm pastebin
<Zaggynl> http://www.pastebin.ca/315615
<spitwise> dammit no kgpg for powerpc
<SSJ_GZ> Zaggynl:Hmmmm ... looks OK to me.  Dunno then; sorry :/
<Zaggynl> okay, cheers
<fdoving> !exploit > artbird309
<fdoving> !exploit > artbird309
<Zaggynl> ..?
<fdoving> artbird309: please reade the private message ubotu sendt you.
<spitwise> another option for kmail besides kgpg?
<manesq> Nabend
<h3sp4wn> Seems strange that so many people don't bother upgrading router firmware so the exploit still exists
* cloakable nods
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: i belive it's like that for anything that needs user interaction. there must be an annoying popup telling users to upgrade at once, or similar. :)
<cloakable> How about the +++ATH0 modem exploit? :P
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: surely being disconnected all the time would annoy you or ?
<MaxDamage``> hey all
<MaxDamage``> :)
<manesq> hi ;)
<MaxDamage``> i was wondering if anyone knows a good guitar tuner?
<MaxDamage``> :p
<manesq> for a real guitar or pc? :D
<MaxDamage``> real guitar...
<MaxDamage``> :D
<MaxDamage``> oh
<MaxDamage``> i mean
<MaxDamage``> software
<MaxDamage``> for tuning the guitar
<MaxDamage``> that can run with kubntu
<manesq> hehe ah I see
<manesq> sorry I am a kubuntu newbie. 2nd time I am here on kubuntu. must check many things by myself though
<manesq> sorry :/
<ljubomir> which program can record input from tv card while showing it? Mencoder records nicely, but I see no video wile recording :((. Any ideas?
<ljubomir> besides mythtv?
<manesq> maybe LinVDR?
<ljubomir> "We're here at digital TV, you can't use any analog TV cards."
<ljubomir> besides, it seems its a whole distribution
<Xera> how do i check what version of GTK i have?
<ljubomir> cat /dev/video > file.mpg works too, but still no video while recording
<manesq> ah ok sorry ljubomir
<Xera> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Xera> um
<Xera> lol
<manesq> hehe
<Xera> how do i check the version? :(
<Xera> !gtkversion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkversion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> die
<manesq> sorry I am a newbie ^^
<stdin> Xera: ask on #ubuntu
<Xera> stdin: k
<ljubomir> MaxDamage: try gtkguitune
<dope> hey can i add the medibuntu repo on kubuntu without any issues?
<slow-motion> hallo
<borisyeltsin> Hi, wpasupplicant won't update and won't uninstall, even a dpkg --force-all --remove wpasupplicant gives errors. How do I delete it?
<carsten> Hallo
<binks> if something is install in /usr/bin/tovid and /usr/bin/local/tovid is it safe to remove one by sudo rm -r /usr/bin/local/tovid
<binks> well its usr/local/bin/tovid but you no what i mean
<binks> !dpkg | borisyeltsin
<ubotu> borisyeltsin: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<binks> oops
<binks> try sudo apt-get remove -f wpasupplicant
<borisyeltsin> binks: yah, I tried that already;) I figured it out though. the post removal script was lame so I commented it out and put in exit. No more problems.
<binks> :)
<borisyeltsin> Thanks for the attempted help though binks.
<binks> story of my life atempted help
<borisyeltsin> binks: if it makes you feel better I was trying to figure it out to do something completely useless. I needed to be able to install packages again so I could install flash player and watch a girl play wii sports in a bikini;)
<Dr_Willis> borisyeltsin,  got a url? >!!!?!?!?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<borisyeltsin> lol
<borisyeltsin> sure. one sec.
<borisyeltsin> http://gamegaiden.com/girl-in-bikini-plays-wii-sports
<borisyeltsin> lol;) I wonder what czessi is doing?
<binks> not useless at all nice vid
<ZachPruckowski> hey, if it's hot girl, that's a good reason
* Dr_Willis bookmarks the page for 'research' later
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Tm_T> borisyeltsin: I wonder how that's has anything to do in this channel?
<binks> great reason now the site will go down with #ubuntu trafic
<borisyeltsin> Tm_T: you're right it doesn't, I was just trying to make binks feel better because I solved the problem myself just as he was trying to help me. Then someone else here asked for the url. My bad basically;)
<binks> no Tm_T lighten up
<Tm_T> Yup.
<Tm_T> binks: ?
<borisyeltsin> anyhoo, I'm heading out. cheerio
<binks> nightm8
<phillijw> howdy
<phillijw> i just installed kubuntu but my wireless wont work. I have a broadcom 43xx and the driver is messing up I think
<daing> Hey, have any problems regarding NTFS resizing in the installer been reported?
<dope> my linux keeps restarting
<dope> it seems like the xserver just randomly restarts
<dope> cause it'll be sitting at the desktop then bam i'm at the login screen
<MaxDamage``> daing: nope... no problems
<MaxDamage``> why?
<daing> MaxDamage``: just asking as a precaution. Dont want the family's windows system to die on me while I install kubuntu :P
<phillijw> dope, is it actually restarting or just logging you out?
<daing> MaxDamage``: And i wasnt sure, because NTFS support in linux has been dodgy in the past
<crazyrobot> back it up?
<dope> logs me out
<dope> like i said it looks like xserver is being restarted
<phillijw> that is actually one of the power save settings or something
<phillijw> maybe that is it
<MaxDamage``> daing: nope, everything will work out fine if you dont make false movements
<dope> are you sure?
<phillijw> no im not sure
<phillijw> thats why I said maybe
<dope> where is this option
<daing> MaxDamage``: what would be an example of false movements?
<phillijw> probably in system settings somewhere
<dope> like it just chills there then the screen goes black and the nvidia logo comes up and back to the login screen
<phillijw> oh...
<dope> it's not a full restart
<phillijw> ok thats probably different
<dope> heh
<phillijw> ya that sounds like X crashing ors omething
<dope> is there a log i can look at?
<MaxDamage``> daing: deleting your partiton
<Dr_Willis> may want to try a simple .xinitrc file and 'startx' command - (stop kdm from the console)
<MaxDamage``> or resizing it so there isnt any free space
<daing> MaxDamage``: yeah, I wouldnt do that. Okay, thanks
<phillijw> dope, look at the x11 log maybe
<Dr_Willis> dope,  go to the console and try 'sudo /etc/init.d.kdm stop'  then try 'startx'
<dope> where's the log at. i'm in the X11 folder
<Dr_Willis> dope,  it sounds like your window manager may be crashing/exiting.
<Dr_Willis> dope,  /var/log/SOMTHING normally
<dope> ah ok
<daing> MaxDamage``: Well, I just partitioned, and everything seems fine, but you never know until you boot up windows...
<dope> damn there's a lot in here
<dope> kdm?
<phillijw> dmesg might be good to look at maybe
<dope> xor.0.log?
<Morbo> I set KDE to display mounted discs.  Instead of displaying the disc's title (it did under Gnome), it displays cdrom#
<Rob-West> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580695
<Rob-West> :P
<Morbo> I asked in KDE, and they suggested that something might be wrong with dbus or hal.
<Morbo> Has anybody experienced this problem/know of a solution?
<animimotus> someone has test webbasket ? http://basket.kde.org/webasket/
<dope> i'm thinkin maybe it's messing up when the screensaver starts up
<MaxDamage``> daing: well boot it =)
<Rob-West> http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop.14580546
<daing> MaxDamage``: Might aswell install Kubuntu before I boot windows.
<daing> MaxDamage``: And my machine is being kind of slow, so it hasnt finished yet
<MaxDamage``> daing: lol, and what are you using now?
<stefano7> I can switch off Kubuntu from the shell ($ shutdown...), but if I try in KDE, system hangs. Any hint?
<daing> MaxDamage``: My gentoo box
<MaxDamage``> daing: alright :p
<dope> is there a way to reinstall the xserver?
<crazyrobot> apt-get remove kdm && apt-get install kdm?
<h3sp4wn> dope: apt-get install --reinstall -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew xserver-xorg-core
<h3sp4wn> Presuming xserver-org-core is considered the xserver
<dope> i'm gonna try reinstalling my display driver
<h3sp4wn> did you install a version from outside the repositories ?
<crazyrobot> does anybody have any idea when KDE4 is comming out?
<dope> yea
<h3sp4wn> definately after April
<h3sp4wn> dope: If you use nvidia.com's installer or ati's whenever you get a kernel or x update you may have to reinstall it
<dope> i hit ctrl alt F1 and nothing happens
<dope> how do i get to that console
<phillijw> anyone have any experience with bcm43xx wifi cards? do you have to use ndiswrapper?
<dope> phillijw: i used ndiswrapper
<dope> and network-manager
<dope> you know how to get to the console?
<phillijw> Konsole?
<dope> no
<dope> like just a command line
<phillijw> not sure what you mean
<Dr_Willis> with a C not a K :)
<dope> no kdm
<ZachPruckowski> did you install off a live CD?
<phillijw> oh, ya
<phillijw> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<coreymon77> my first question is are you sure that your card requires ndiswrapper
<coreymon77> because if it doesnt
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: You don't have to use ndiswrapper
<dope> that restarts the xserver
<phillijw> corey, no thats why I'm asking
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 gets to the 6 consoles..
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Willis> X normally runs on the 7th one,
<phillijw> willis, ah, thats what I meant. im a dork
<phillijw> here's the thing. I THINK the bcm43xx driver is already installed
<phillijw> but i'm not sure
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: There is some firmware you need
<coreymon77> phillijw: so, you are asking if it does?
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: those doc's tell you where to get it
<h3sp4wn> (on the bcm43xx part)
<phillijw> ok.. it hink ive tried the non-ndis method before and it didnt work. but thast when I was having HD failures so.. that could've been it
<h3sp4wn> There is one card it cannot work for 4318 I think
<dope> damimt
<dope> this isn't working :|
<dope> i can't get to just the console
<dope> no kdm
<phillijw> BCM4309 rev02 is what i have
<fxr_> where do i set my color depth??
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: if you want to use ndiswrapper you need to do the blacklist
<h3sp4wn> fxr_: xorg.conf
<phillijw> i dont want to unless I have to
<coreymon77> guys, is it possible to download/install frostwire through apt?
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<h3sp4wn> fxr_: Section "Screen" -> DefaultDepth    24
<Dr_Willis> !find frostwire
<ubotu> Package/file frostwire does not exist in edgy
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: it says to use the .deb
<fxr_> thats it, thanks h3sp4wn r
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77,  not sure how i installed it in the past. download the deb then. :)
* phillijw scratches head... i dont remember if i'm on dapper or not
<dope> so when i press ctrl alt F1 or F2 whatever all i get is a black screen
<coreymon77> so, its not on apt?
<phillijw> dope, right, a console
<dope> any help is appreciated
<Dr_Willis> its 'not in the repositories'
<dope> well there's no cursor
<dope> like on my other comp when i do that
<Dr_Willis> at elast not in the official ones
<coreymon77> okay
<phillijw> dope, maybe you have resolution problems and you cant see it?
<dope> i don't think so
<dope> shouldn't matter
<dope> i should see something
<phillijw> try typing in a command
<dope> i just did
<phillijw> one that will list a lot of stuff
<dope> it should ask for my login
<jaguar> hola buenas tardes
<Alarm-> hello. i did manage to run apache2 (somehow apache package it self wasnt working, but since i installed apache2 the service seems to run). i can see the small test page that i created localy by http://localhost , but not from a remote computer although i did add a port forwarting on port 80 on my router (port forwarding is not the problem, as i created an ftp and ssh succesfully) so i guess its something on the apache more likely
<Tox> what other commands konqueror can open apart settings:/ ?
<jaguar> alguien que me pueda ayudar con kubuntu 6.10?
<jaguar> soy de Mxico
<Morbo> !es | jaguar
<ubotu> jaguar: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jaguar> gracias
<Morbo> de nada
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: if there is a .deb for it, why is it not on the repos, its a pretty popular program after all
<fdoving> Tox: apt:/ sftp:/ fish:/ help:/ man:/ zip:/ tar:/ and so on.
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77,  i would guess no maintainer wants to mess with it.
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77,  and there may be some licensing issues.
<Dr_Willis> it may be in the severas or other repos.
<fdoving> Tox: you can find a list, with some descriptions at kmenu -> system -> kinfocenter -> protocols.
<daing> Hey guys, wheres the grub.conf or menu.list in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> - /boot/grub
<Morbo> /boot/grub
<daing> Thats what I thought... mm
<daing> But it doesnt seem to be there
<sukh> anyone know the command for the kde control center?
<phillijw> this wiki has nothing about my wireless card :\
<crazyrobot> Tox: actually a very cool feature in Konqueror is to put a audiocd in and type audiocd:/ for a nice ripping menu.
<daing> Theres nodirectories inside /boot... only the kernels and some configuration files... Yet the installer said grub was installed
<Tox> ok i mess with kmenu :) where is it :)
<Xera> !phpgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> !php-gtk
<coreymon77> Dr_Willis: what do you mean, licensing issues, its open source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php-gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> daing,  you used the default setup?
<Xera> >:(
<Dr_Willis> coreymon77,  go ASK THEM then...
<daing> Dr_Willis: yes
<Phre1> hey all.. so I got my wifi working.... the issue is that everytime I boot up I must manually open wlanassistant, enter root password, hit refresh twice till my SSID shows up and then connect.... is there an easier way?
<sukh> Im trying to disable the bouncing mouse icon
<daing> Dr_Willis: one big partition for everything, that shouldnt cause a problem
<Tox> yes konqueror is the best browser i seen in linux
<Dr_Willis> daing,  yea thats normal.. how are you looking at /boot ?
<daing> Dr_Willis: and grub IS installed
<daing> Dr_Willis: ls /boot
<Xera> Tox: file browser yes, internet browser definetly not
<ZachPruckowski> konqueror is sweet
<phillijw> :|
<ZachPruckowski> what
<Dr_Willis> daing, hmm... odd....
<daing> Dr_Willis: indeed
<ZachPruckowski> what's wrong with Konq as a web browser?
<Xera> ZachPruckowski: it's basic
<Xera> compared to firefox
<ZachPruckowski> I use it in my VM, and I use Safari in real life
<Tox> yes , i'm talkin about file browser
<Xera> or even opera
<daing> Dr_Willis: Oh, im running 6.10, BTW.
<daing> Dr_Willis: in case it matters
<Tox> i browser for me is opera - n1, next firefox
<Dr_Willis> daing,  not as far as ive seen.
<ZachPruckowski> I guess I don't notice because the Linux VM is single-purpose
<Dr_Willis> daing,  try sudo ls /boot
<Xera> anyone in here got php-gtk working?
<sukh> anyone know how to disable the bouncing mouse icon?
<Xera> sukh: um, in theme settings
<Xera> i think
<daing> ohh, wait... hold on
<Xera> kcontrol > themes
<sukh> its not there
<Xera> hmm
<Dr_Willis> mouse feedback/launch feedback is the bouncing mouse isent it.
<Tox> can't find kmenu :) where is it :)
<Xera> Tox: o.o?!?!
<Xera> click the kde icon on your task bar
<Xera> normally on the left
<Tox> !paste <fdoving> Tox: you can find a list, with some descriptions at kmenu -> system -> kinfocenter -> protocols.
<Xera> uh?
<daing> Dr_Willis: nevermind, i was outside my environment, like an idiot
<phillijw> how do I know if i'm on edgy, dapper or breezy
<phillijw> just look at my sources?
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: cat /etc/lsb-release
<phillijw> 6.06 dapper
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: aptitude show libc6 | awk '/Version/ {printf "%s\n", $2}'
<phillijw> when I installed kubuntu i didnt have an internet connection... now my sources.list is commented out
<phillijw> can I make it auto generate a new one?
<Hak5fan> Hello
<phillijw> hello hak point five fan
<Hak5fan> I just wanted to say that I'm very happy with kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> for i in dapper{,-updates,-security}; do echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $i main restricted multiverse universe"; done
<Hak5fan> It's great
<Phre1> ya I love it myself
<Phre1> just got back into the linux scene
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: that will give you the 3 lines you need
<Phre1> installed it on my MSI MegaBook S270
<Phre1> works awesome
<Hak5fan> ok
<Phre1> now if I can only upgrade  video drivers without killing my install :)
<Hak5fan> I havn't finetuned it yet though
<phillijw> lol. I cant belive you just wrote a shellscript to do hat
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: so it can fit on one line
<phillijw> do you suggest I stay on dapper or is that insecure?
<Hak5fan> I'm new to linux, but I know the essensial things
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: dapper is supported with security updates before edgy
<phillijw> ok
<phillijw> i always forget this stuff
<h3sp4wn> Its the long term support version
<h3sp4wn> If you are not bothered for the new features in edgy then stay with dapper
<phillijw> ok
<Hak5fan> I'm going to try to install my video drivers now, brb everybody
<h3sp4wn> phillijw: as long as you have updates and security in sources.list and update periodically you will be fine
<phillijw> sure thig
<phillijw> thing
<jakub_> does anybody know how to set up (k)ubuntu for Eduroam, wireless european university network?
<Xera> would anyone mind pointing me in the right direction of php-config?
<Xera> and if you're wondering what i mean, i'm trying to install php-gtk, and when i run configure i get "Please use the --with-php-config option to specify the location of php-config for the required version."
<phillijw> how do I make it so my clock is not in military time
<phillijw> thats annoying as hell
<Xera> lol
<Xera> right click > date and time format
<phillijw> i did that... do I need to restart x?
<tobias_> hey you guys
<Xera> phillijw: no you shouldn't have to
<Dr_Willis> set the time format. then either log out/back in... or theres some other command taht can do it.
<Dr_Willis> and yes - its annoying.
<tobias_> i have a problem with my nvidia graphics card
<Xera> Dr_Willis: lolz, how is it annoying?
<tobias_> i installed the driver and so on but it just won't find the card
<Xera> oh and something for the lazy people who can't read a 24h clock, right click > type > fuzzy
<Xera> shows it as "Twenty five past nine"
<Dr_Willis> Xera,  if i set the clock format to 12 hr.. i shouldent have to do anything to make it actually do it. :) i know the whole 'running apps wont see the changes.. but its annoying'
<Dr_Willis> of course i dont see why it defaults to 24hr format in the first place.
<hak5fan> Hi again... I just installed my video drivers and evrything still works woho
<Xera> well, why does gnome have a refresh function but kde doesn't? >:(
<Dr_Willis> what does it refersh>
<Dr_Willis> refresh?
<Xera> uh
<Dr_Willis> Gnome = feet = stinky?
<Xera> the "kicker"
<Xera> or w/e
<Dr_Willis> the panels?
<Xera> well, it reloads the menu and stuff
<Xera> icons, menus, taskbar
<uiop> hello does anyone know how to configure an usb wifi dongle hercules under kubuntu?
<Xera> but in kde when an app adds itself to the menu, u have to restart X
<Xera> :(
<Morbo> You do?  /me hadn't noticedthat
<Xera> i do
<Minataku> Morbo... what's that from?
<phillijw> that, 24h clock and having to restart X for menus are the most annoying things
<Minataku> Damn my memory >.<
<Morbo> Futurama, Minataku
<Minataku> THAT'S IT
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<Xera> phillijw: if you can't read a 24h clock go back to school
<Morbo> Heh.
<Xera> ;)
<Minataku> It wasn't a memory error, it was a terrible brainfart XD
<phillijw> I can, but I shouldnt have to
<Xera> well most of the world uses 24h clocks
<Xera> lol
<Minataku> phillijw is right
<Minataku> I hate 24h clocks
<Xera> lazy
<Xera> :D
<phillijw> i think i'm bright enough to know that its either night or day
<tobias_> mhh can't anyone help me with my graphic-card ?
<phillijw> i can differentiate between 2am and 2pm
<Morbo> I set as many things as possible to 24h if only to annoy everyody else
<hak5fan> why... I see no reason to hate them
<Minataku> I was raised using 12h, I don't think in 24h
<Tm_T> phillijw: Well, let's meet you at 6.
<daing> Is there a trick to have font aliasing in kubuntu>
<daing> ?
<Minataku> Kind of like how I was raised using English and therefore don't think in Spanish
<phillijw> Tm_T: then it turns into a limit problem. it is approaching dark
<Morbo> Except numbers are numbers :p
<phillijw> or approaching light
<Hirvinen> phillijw: I think I'm bright enough to only need one reference point instead of midnight *and* noon.
<Minataku> Same difference, really, Spanish or a 24h clock, I have to translate to process
<Tm_T> Heh.
* Tm_T thinks time in many ways, also finnish and english
<phillijw> maybe kubuntu should default its money units in Yen
<mundisko> hi, does anyone know good recovery program for damaged dvds and cds on kubuntu ??
<Minataku> phillijw: What's up, I just came in?
<guest_> hello
<Dr_Willis> how damaged?
<phillijw> i dont konw
<guest_> how are you ??
<phillijw> i'm just whining about the difficulty of chainging from 24h to 12h clock
<tobias_> argh
<Minataku> That should be easy
<mundisko> i can watch ca. 35 % of movie and then it stops
<phillijw> SHOULD BE = key word
<w0jtas> hi! why kde don't add new styles to kcontrol ??
<tobias_> does anyone know how i make my fucking graphic card working ?
<Minataku> I do it every time I boot up Knoppix
<guest_> what are you doing ??
<mundisko> dvd is scratched
<Minataku> !language | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Morbo> !nvidia | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Minataku> I understand that computer issues can be frustrating but you have to keep your cool
<phillijw> anyone use cpu throttling?
<coreymon77> does anyone here know of a frostwire irc channel, the chat function doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> try #frostwire ?
<revolution27> i'm having nVidia problems too
<Morbo> I use the automatic non-userspace flavor, phillijw
<uiop> hello , does someone speaking french here?
<Minataku> !fr | uiop
<ubotu> uiop: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Morbo> !fr | uiop
<phillijw> Morbo: oh, mind giving me a very breif explanation of what that means?
<uiop> thanks a lot
<Minataku> np
<revolution27> after I installed beryl, my nvidia drivers stopped working
<phillijw> basically I just want to know how I should have mine set for a laptop that generally is plugged in
<Minataku> phillijw: You mean "off"? ;e
<Minataku> *;3
<Morbo> phillijw- I'd keep it at the default
<Morbo> That will keep it cooler too, remember
<phillijw> ok, well, i just had it unplugged for a while and it died really fast
<phillijw> eh whatever. im not too worried. now how do I fix this clock?
<juano__> where can i change keyboard language ?
<Morbo> I'm not expert.  I just left it as it is
<Morbo> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse, juano__
<Minataku> phillijw: There should be an option via KDE to change it
<Morbo> er, regional and language, i mean
<Morbo> Select keyboard layout from there
<phillijw> there is.. and I changed it... and it still shows up as military time
<phillijw> i guess i'll try logging out
<juano__> Morbo: no language option there
<crazyrobot> you have to restart the x server for the time to change.
<Morbo> juano__- Did you see my correction?
<Minataku> I haven't used KDE in ages by now >.<
<juano__> oh.. Morbo
<juano__> Morbo: let me check now
<Morbo> Sorry about that :)
<Minataku> Sorry if I'm being a bit disagreeable, I had a heck of a time setting something up a bit earlier
<Minataku> lol
<Morbo> What was that?
<slougi> hi everyone. are there any alsa gurus around?
<Minataku> Morbo: Well, first, a 19" Sun monitor is _really heavy_
<Morbo> lol
<Minataku> Second, swapping two drives to find it doesn't work and you have to undo it all would piss off anyone
<Morbo> I assume you meant some nasty driver install
<phillijw> hw problems are way more frustrating
<Minataku> I'm actually a Gentoo user, everything goes really nice and easy for me
<Minataku> lol
<juano__> Morbo: thanks, gotta install language first though
<Morbo> :)
<w0jtas> hi! why kde don't add new styles to kcontrol ??
<Morbo> I've been having problems with DVD/CD icons on the desktop.  Instead of displaying the disc's title, it shows "cdrom#"
<Morbo> I asked in KDE, and they suggested it was a problem with dbus or hal, but it works fine under Gnome
<Dr_Willis> Morbo,  look in media:/  and see if they show up there by name
<Morbo> Dr_Willis- Same problem thrre
<Dr_Willis> i cant even rember the last time i watched a real dvd. ;)
<juano__> Morbo: have you tried mounting with another name?
<Dr_Willis> if you just ut the dvd in the drive.. do you really need its name on the desktop :)
<juano__> Dr_Willis: :)
<Morbo> pfft.  I like things looking pretty :p
<Morbo> juano__- As in?
<mase> how do i install sshd on kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<juano__> Morbo: like trying sudo mkdir /media/mycdname
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install ssh
<juano__> Morbo: and then mounting it there
<mase> indeed
<mase> !info sshd
<ubotu> Package sshd does not exist in any distro I know
<mase> how do i get ssh up and running
<mase> after installed
<Dr_Willis> it should be running once it isnalls
<juano__> mase: type ssh?
<mase> oh
<Morbo> I'll try that, juano__
<Dr_Willis> ssh 101 - day 1, class 1
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mase> ssh gives me a bunch of options
<juano__> Morbo: yea.. it could do the trick... though probably it would be good to add the whole mount line to your fstab, except thatll work for one cd i guess, your gonna have the same name for all the rest
<juano__> Morbo: thats not what you want i think :P
<mase> well
<mase> how do i know its working?
<Dr_Willis> ssh localhost
<juano__> mase: its installed if you ssh and it gives options
<Dr_Willis> it MAY be worth wile to read a ssh tutorial or 2
<juano__> mase: man ssh
<mase> ic
<mase> so people can only connect to me with putty
<mase> not telnet right
<tobias_> i installed my video-card driver but it still won#t display my video card
<phillijw> so i download the bwxx-fwcutter and in the readme it gives me like 50 links for the drivers I need to use to create the firmware. but it doesnt tell me which one I need to download
<sirprof> hi leute
<juano__> Morbo: still now change in keyboard
<juano__> Morbo: no*
<Morbo> Dr_Willis- Correction: it does work fine under media:/
<Morbo> I misplaced the / :p
<Dr_Willis> Morbo,  heh heh
<YumeNoEien> hello everyone
<tobias_> mhh i need to go bye bye
<Dr_Willis> theres a bit of a history about media:/ and /media
<Dr_Willis> some apps dont like media:/
<Kyral> And while media:/ is a KIOSlave
<Kyral> /media is part of the FHS
<Dr_Willis> is there a porn:// ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
* phillijw bangs head
<phillijw> stupid firmware
<phillijw> my card shows up as a 4306 now...
<juano__> how do i change keyboard language?
<sinbad33> is there a porn:// ?   HAHAHA
<sinbad33> anyone know how to change the bootsplash screen ??
<sinbad33> the very first splash during bootup
<sinbad33> cant stand blue :( reminds me too much of MS
<phillijw> this damn broadcom driver wont work properly
<phillijw> ndiswrapper would be so much easier at this point
<obe> ho 1 problema....kubuntu nn mi vede il mio ipod nano...sapete come aiutarmi??
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sleepy495> can I load a kubuntu kde theme and use emerald theme at the same time?
<Tm_T> I keep wondering why italians expect rest of the world understand them.
<obe> sorry..
<joshy> has anyone experiences with XEN
<juano__> how do i change keyboard language?
<phillijw> juano__: someone already told you
<juano__> phillijw: well its not working
<obe> xcuse me...my kubuntu can't display my ipod nano...can you help me??
<w0jtas> hi! why kde don't add new styles to kcontrol ??
<jimmie> obe: same format of the database ?
<Xera> configure: error: PHP-GTK 2.x requires GLib 2.6.0 or higher
<obe> i dont know..
<Xera> god, i just installed that
<Xera> :@
<Xera> where is glib2.6.0 installed by default?
* sinbad33 bangs head
* Xera does the same as sinbad33
<jimmie> obe: try to find out, cause sometimes KDE may have problems with NTSF or other file formats ...
* sinbad33 hops up n down n babbles like a blithering idiot...
<revolution27> Ok i'll try one more time... When I installed beryl my nvidia graphics drives stopped working. I know this because games run very slow. When i try to install nvidia-glx, i get this http://pastebin.com/858610
<jimmie> try to save your iPOD harddisc in a UNIX harddisc-format , after that restore it with your itunes, otherwise if you're using the ipod only with your running unix system format is to your unix format
<obe> ok
<jimmie> wait
<obe> ok
<jimmie> the problem is, that you may can't connect to any windows platform anymore...
<jimmie> thats the prob
<joshy> revolution27: I've also had problems with beryl & nvidia
<revolution27> did you fix them?
<obe> no...i have a shared hd with win xp...kde don't have problems to ride and execute files in the ntfs partition..
<joshy> revolution27: Yes: look @ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beryl?highlight=%28beryl%29
<revolution27> thanks i'll check it out
<joshy> np
<jimmie> than you may try out...
<jimmie> safe your stuff, till it gets lost
<malik_> how do i make firefox to open all pop ups and links which open new windows, in new tabs instead of new windows?
<jimmie> look @ properties
<phillijw> why isnt ndiswrapper int he repos :(
<obe> ok
<obe> tnx
<sinbad33> anyone know if there are any problems associated with simultaneous connection of a kubuntu box & an xp box thru the same switch ?
<phillijw> malik_: that is a firefox setting...
<LeeJunFan> sinbad33: unless they both have the same IP and or MAC addy - no.
<revolution27> umm joshy is there an english version of that page?
<sinbad33> different mac addys, not sure about ips
<malik_> where can i find it in settings coz my setting is set to tabs but still some links when i click on them they open new windows instead of tabs
<sinbad33> does my xp box compromise my kub box securitywise in any way?
<Kyral> nope
<sinbad33> good thx
<LeeJunFan> sinbad33: only if your XP box has some type of unathenticated link to the kubuntu box, if you are sharing your kubuntu disks to XP, or you have an ssh key on XP to allow no password logins to kubuntu.
<sinbad33> anyone know if its possible to change my konq browser font color? already played around with font type/size etc, but cudnt find font color
<Xera> MY GOD gtk stuff is so f*cked up
<Xera> *** Glib 2.9.1 or better is required. The latest version of
<Xera> *** Glib is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/.
<joshy> revolution27: sry but I don't find an en version
<Tox> hi is there any tool to install source automatically or directly from gzip ?
<Xera> installing "pango"
<Tox> i mean with GUI
<joshy> revolution27: maybe this site helps: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<sinbad33> Lee, not that i know of, im hoping xp doesnt quietly try to setup its own default link to my kub box
<sinbad33> ms being so darn sneaky n all
<sinbad33> does kubuntu have a device manager?
<h3sp4wn> Not really
<Kyral> Device Manager?
<Kyral> Define
<h3sp4wn> its a spec for feisty though
<Xera> would someone guide me through installing gtk/glib/pango?
<sinbad33> a menu which tells u if all your devices are working right
<Kyral> ...its kinda obvious when they ain't...
<Kr4t05> Hrm... is there any good FOSS voice recognition software?
<sinbad33> are there any good music light organ plugins for kubuntu?
<sinbad33> xmms
<h3sp4wn> You want something to play a midi file ? and sound like an organ ?
<joshy> sinbad33: *lol* xD
<h3sp4wn> sinbad33: I don't know what you are adking
<MPat> noob question. Please help if you can.
<MPat> How can I add app to start in startup with out login?
<h3sp4wn> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<h3sp4wn> MPat: depends what the app is
<MPat> forexample gqcam?
<h3sp4wn> what is that
<MPat> simple webcam prog based on gtk
<h3sp4wn> Can it run just in the cli then ?
<MPat> cli?
<h3sp4wn> You want it to start before you login
<h3sp4wn> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<MPat> yes
<h3sp4wn> to which question
<MPat> if I want to start from terminal (remote) it tryes X11forwarding
<balance> hello
<MPat> h3sp4wn You want it to start before you login
<linux-mac> im firt times on linux any one here for help?
<h3sp4wn> I only have command line apps that run at bootup
<MPat> ok, I think I try to work it out other way. Thx
<linux-mac> can i ask u h3 for help or mpat?
<linux-mac> id like to know if i nead any antivirus or antispy just to be sure whit kubuntu?
<linux-mac> do u know mpat?
<MPat> some but I dont use atleast
<linux-mac> witch is the best antivirus for linux?
<killown> how I do to view apps install?
<h3sp4wn> MPat: Its easy enough for it to be run once you login
<linux-mac> btw im just asking if u advise me just to keep the antiroot kit adept gives u or put some antivirus and antispy on kubuntu to?
<linux-mac> h3 tell me yours to
<Kr4t05> killown: Adpet
<Kr4t05> killown: Adept*
<linux-mac> they told me linux btw is safe 99% from spyware and virus
<linux-mac> so what do u advise me ?
<h3sp4wn> linux-mac: no need for one if you keep security updates applied
<Kr4t05> linux-mac: This is true, for the most part. Just be sensible as to what you do.
<linux-mac> ok thank u
<MPat> linux-mac With Automatix2 you can install ClamAV and Guarddog, never used
<linux-mac> another thing they sended me home the live cd of kubuntu 6.06 lts is the last version stable to install or i must use this one still?
<barsanuphe_> hi
<barsanuphe_> i have a grep related question
<linux-mac> and id like to know to if kubuntu does everything or i nead to download last version
<barsanuphe_> im trying to filter some lines, then filter out some of the selected lines
<barsanuphe_> is there any way to do this with just one comman?
<barsanuphe_> d
<killown> thanks
<MPat> linux-mac 6.10 latest stable you can dl it from kubuntu.org
<barsanuphe_> linux-mac>you could install this version and then upgrade, but it would be easier to just dl the latest version
<linux-mac> ok so ill make the iso dvd and then install last kubuntu back
<barsanuphe_> so is there anyone who can help me with my problem?
<Linux_Galore> o 0 (isn't 7.04 the latest)
<linux-mac> they told me firefox has a bug that gives out passwords now same as ie 7 is that true couse i don't see opera in adept
<barsanuphe_> galore > not the latest stable
<Linux_Galore> barsanuphe_: yeah just saw that
<todd_> need some help making sure my mozilla has java enabled, anyone?
<linux-mac> beware everyone i heard that firefox has a password bug as ie 7 so what we must do use opera?
<leiar> are there anyone who can tell me the righ way to get web-tv work? I've installed mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs, but I can still not watch web-TV. Mplayer starts loading and looks like it goes into a loop.
<MPat> web-tv?
<leiar> I run kubuntu dapper 6.0, firefox 1.5
<intelikey> have oddity.   unused console enter a command then switch to another console and openvt -fc <the tty number of the one you entered "the command" in>   and "the command" will be ran in that console....    it's like the kernel holds that input until there is some place to send it.
<leiar> Mpat: I want to watch TV on my laptop :-)
<dawn> hello, I have a question. What is the easier way to import Outlook express emails into Thunderbird? Has anyone had any expeirence with this?
<MPat> stream from webpage?
<leiar> Mpat, yes, I guess..
<dawn> test
<todd_> dawn, I did this from Outlook
<dawn> so have it
<MPat> you have address'?
<dawn> but I am going from windows to ubuntu
<linux-mac> so im lost here is it true of this bug of mozilla firefox and ie 7 that gives out your passwords?
<todd_> me too
<dawn> ok, so what did you do?
<dawn> I backed up my OE folder onto a USB drive
<MPat> linux-mac, not  heard atleast
<dawn> and tried to import directly from that
<todd_> I had XP on one partition and kubuntu on another
<linux-mac> u advise me it's better to use epifany pat?
<dawn> but Thunderbird never gave me an option
<malik_> how do i setup kontact to access yahoo mail?
<linux-mac> im looking to use opera or epifany just trying to understand witch one is better then firefox
<will> Hey
<todd_> dawn, then while in XP, I started up T-bird and it took all the Outllok automatically
<leiar> Mpat:http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/219180
<will> I just bought a new videocard
<linux-mac> hello
<will> but kubuntu is still using my onboard sis
<will> what do I do ?
<dawn> hmmmm
<linux-mac> will i got nvidia 7900 gs is that ok for kubuntu drivers?
<dawn> that should'nt be no different then what I did
<todd_> once I had T-bird in XP, make a back up
<leiar> Mpat: It worked now. Don't know why. Been working with this some time this morning. But now it works just like that. Strange..
<dawn> only difference yours was on a partition
<dawn> and mine is on a USB key
<will> I got a radeon 9250
<todd_> then reboot into Kubuntu, load T-bird from the backup
<malik_> opera is definitely better than any other if u r using windows but firefox2 now have all the opera features plus opera doesnt handle multimedia all that well in linux..........u shud use FF2 in linux
<MPat> :);)
<Tox> how to make kubuntu understand and found more than 3 mouse buttons ?
<will> Im guessing I need to go into the bios and disable my sis
<linux-mac> ok then the password bug of firefox and ie 7 must be for windows
<Tox> i have a4tech x-718
<will> Maybe I will do that
<linux-mac> any one knows who to make the icon show on desk once u installed a program from adept or web?
<aseigo> linux-mac: drag it from the k menu
<aseigo> linux-mac: or you can right click on the desktop, add new -> etc ... bug DnD is the easiest =)
<malik_> how do i setup kontact to access yahoo mail?
<todd_> I had trouble with Kontact, now use T-bird
<linux-mac> the problem is the program installed don't show if i don't reboot even on k menu
<dawn> Thx todd, I will keep that as an option
<leiar> malik: what do you mean?
<dawn> evolution and t-bird are the best
<dawn> I just have of yet to connect evolution to exchange
<todd_> dawn, there ia also a program for converting
<dawn> while it is resident on a XP machine
<dawn> mozbackup is one I have used before
<linux-mac> ok the problem here i install stuff whit adept or web but nead a reboot of pc to make em show on desk and menu
<dawn> thunderstor is another, but alas those are windoze options
<todd_> lemme look, be right back
<linux-mac> is there a thing u must do in terminal to make em show whit out rebooting?
<dawn> running evolution on windows seems kinda buggy
<malik_> leiar: i want to use jontact to access my yahoo mail.......how do i do that?
<linux-mac> any one knows how to make installed programs show on k menu' and desktop whit out the nead of pc restart?
<leiar> malik: in t-bird?
<tsdgeos> linux-mac: run kbuildsycoca
<linux-mac> ok ill try in terminal
<hermanni> can i play bf2 using linux
<leiar> malik: haven't heard about jontact....
<hermanni> :)
<dawn> no but I heard one can play doom3
<dawn> :)
<malik_> leiar: i am using Kontact(mail client in edgy kubuntu 6.10with kde 3.5.5 ) to access gmail and it works like charm how do i make it to access yahoo mail too?
<hermanni> dam
<linux-mac> it says no database avaible tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> linux-mac: that's normal
<malik_> its called Kmail too
<linux-mac> yes but still what i installed dosen't show anywhere why is that only if i reboot does
<will> Hey! It worked
<leiar> malik:just put in mail.yahoo.com as your mail server, I think..
<linux-mac> on other distros like suse shows as u install very strange
<fdoving> linux-mac: it's not given that it will show. you can install the package 'menu' if you want more apps in your menu.
<todd_> dawn, there seems to be some good stuff when I googled for linux outlook to thunderbird backup, but since I haven't used that software, I'll just keep my advice to my experience; sorry
<fdoving> linux-mac: that will make a Debian submenu in your kmenu, with more apps than the ones showing in the kmenu.
<todd_> I need help with mozilla and java, anyone?
<will> But kubuntu is still running a little laggy
<will> Firefox man
<linux-mac> well makes no sense u nead to reboot every time u install a program to make it show on k menu and desk no distro i ever seen does that
<will> Why is it so choppy
<will> ?
#kubuntu 2007-01-14
<linux-mac> there must be some thign wrong here
<linux-mac> thing*
<malik_> okiu found it how to do in yahoo mail help
<revolution27> linux-mac: that never happened to me
<leiar> how do i install thunderbird?
<revolution27> my apps always show up after i install
<linux-mac> well how u get programs u installed to show afther on desk and k menu revolution ?
<todd_> leiar, use synaptic
<linux-mac> couse here it dosen't
<linux-mac> i nead reboot
<linux-mac> to show em
<leiar> todd: I use apt-get ..
<spitwise> linux-mac: that only has happened to me with one app
<linux-mac> maby some thing is wrong then couse does to every one here to me
<JP_P_home> hello
<linux-mac> i rember suse and fedora doing it in auto
<JP_P_home> stdin> i have some news for my network printer
<intelikey> that oddity may only be reproducable on tty1   i haven't gotten it to work on other tty's    still testing.
<JP_P_home> all i try to print become blocked in the job list
<todd_> leiar, I like how synaptic gets everything to make each package work, so I stopped using apt-get
<will> how do I test my video card?
<will> Its still alggy
<will> Where is a video card driver database?
* aseigo finds synaptic annoying and uses adept =)
<aseigo> but then, i hate dialog boxes
<aseigo> and arrows hiding important bits of the interface
* intelikey finds gui's annoying
<dawn> lol
<todd_> yeah, yer right
<dawn> I have a new Dell dimension C521 ~$350 NEw that I just installed Edgy onto, took like a charm
<todd_> I'm gonna go type some text into my konsole now and probably break something
<intelikey> todd_ not as likely if you start with  echo << EOF
<leiar> todd: Instelled synaptic. Looks greate.
<revolution27> i'm about to pick my brain out cell by cell... this nvidia problem is driving me up the wall
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<revolution27> or maybe i'll just  post on the forums
<revolution27> intellikey:believe me i've been through that link many times
<I-04> question:  i compiled gaim 2.0beta5 by myself, but adept thinks the 1.5 version in the repos is "newer" how can i prevent it from installing 1.5 over beta5 when i dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> ok.   believe me, i never install propritary software
<leiar> todd: I insstalled thunderbird in synaptic. I chose my language, which is Norwegian, but got it in English. Thunderbird-locale-nb. Any comment to enlighten me?
<todd_> hmmmm, sorry, unfortunately no comment
<todd_> dinnertime, bye
<Mofassa> hey hey
<Mofassa> I'm not sure if anyone can help me here - but I'm currently running a tablet pc - and am thinking of trying out a linux distro...have done some googling, but just wondering if anyone's had experience with it
<francois> hey all, i keep forgeting which nvidia drivers i should be using from the site, the IA32, or the IA64 ?
<K`zan> ANyone oknow where the mplayer additional codecs (essential-20061022.tar.bz2) go under ubuntu?
<fdoving> francois: ia32 i belive.. if you don't have a 64bit super processor.
<francois> fdoving: ok thanks, much ablidged
<francois> i just upgraded to the latest packages, and now wine crashed my display, anyone else have the same problem ?
<toulouse> hey guys, when i boot up, my filesystem check fails what should i do???
<K`zan> /usr/local/lib/win32 and xv works!!
<toulouse> huh
<hermanni> hello
<toulouse> hi
<hermanni> how can i listen mp3 usin ubuntu
<ScarFreewill> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<pat__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pat__> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<hermanni> thanx'
<snowrichard> tstorms -- bye
<drbair> I'm looking to install kubuntu on a premade LVM2 on RAID0 setup. Can the standard kubuntu or server installer do this?
<joecoder> how to create a symbolic link in konqueror?
<arkanabar> I'm about to install, and would like suggestions on which directories should have their own partitions.
<joecoder> not just a shortuct link, but actually take a folder and make it expandable?
<intelikey> joecoder mmm use the terminal emulator feature ?
<joecoder> I thought I've done it before through the gui
<intelikey> joecoder maybe so....   cli is so easy there.   ln -s /path/name /path/linkname
<joecoder> thanks
<intelikey> not saying that konq can't do it.  i just wouldn't know howto
<e1> did the newest beryl svn update remove .jpg support?
<Hobbsee> e1: ask in #beryl
<arkanabar> somebody suggested that root and /home deserved separate partitions, and maybe boot as well.  Any opinions?
<frootstripe> hi ppl - i need to uninstall a mozilla thunderbird extension, but i can
<frootstripe> find the extensions folders
<arkanabar> Should I have separate partitions for /home, /boot, and /
<kkosmo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arkanabar> !boot partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot partition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arkanabar> !/home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arkanabar> #join ubuntu
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me if they know of a good graphical calculator for linux? i need one for a pre-calc class i am taking
<jmichaelx> i should have said 'graphing calculator'
<jmichaelx> have any had problems with broadcom wireless adapters after upgrading to edgy?
<intelikey> jmichaelx apt-cache search calculator
<jmichaelx> intelikey: does that just search the enabled repos?
<intelikey> yes
<jmichaelx> ok... i was looking through them earlier, and did not see anything that looked like a graphing calculator, although i may have missed it/them
<intelikey> may not be anything but that's the way to check.  if i had the info on hand i'd share it with you.
<jmichaelx> once again, i appreciate the help, intelikey
<intelikey> of the 79 things that lists only a few look like they might be related to what you are looking for.
<intelikey> graphmonkey - a GTK#-based graphing calculator
<intelikey> libticalcs4 - provides functions to communicate with TI calculators
<sleepy423> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> sc - Text-based spreadsheet with VI-like keybindings
<intelikey> snac - complete algebraic calculator for GNOME
<jmichaelx> intelikey: ty i had just found and installed graphmonkey :-D
<Rob-West> http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010003wu2.jpg
<Rob-West> thats not a porn link
<NDPowerBook> Rob-West: So whats going on in that pic?
<phillijw> i set up my wifi with ndiswrapper butu when I do iwlist eth1 scan it says no scan results
<jaguar> #kubuntu-es
<bartist> hello everybody
<leiar> part
<bartist> my pc's sound is messed up
<bartist> sometimes it works, sometimes it don't
<phillijw> where can I get kubuntu support
<phillijw> this doenst seem to be the right place
<soulrider> hi
<bartist> I've tried this: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<intelikey> phillijw why is this not the right place ?
<intelikey> !sound | bartist
<ubotu> bartist: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<soulrider> bartist: you can also do "sudo aptitude purg <packages>"
<bartist> followed by this: sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<soulrider> hey intelikey, hows it going ?
<intelikey> well
<intelikey> and you
<bartist> sudo aptitude purg = sudo apt-get --purge?
<soulrider> yes bartist
<soulrider> im good intelikey :)
<intelikey> bartist yes.     and so you've reinstalled the apps  try the link ^
<phillijw> i set up my wifi with ndiswrapper butu when I do iwlist eth1 scan it says no scan results
<bartist> well the purge and reinstall usualy worked for me
<bartist> but not now
<intelikey> !wifi | phillijw
<ubotu> phillijw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> been there ^ ?
<joshy> anyone here uses vmware workstation
<phillijw> i've looked at that documentation
<joshy> i've get a n error messege when i want to start a virtual machine
<joshy> Unable to change virtual machine power state: Failed to connect to peer process.
<intelikey> phillijw with any luck you might help in #ubuntu   there isn't anyone here right now.  seems that this is the quietest i've ever seen this channel.
<phillijw> ya :\
<phillijw> WAKE UPPPPPPPPPPPhehehe
<TuuBB> Was wondering if anyone could help. I'm trying to install Kubuntu for dual-booting with XP. I've got XP installed on the first primary partition (ntfs, 30gb), I then allocated for a 130ish gb FAT32 partition (that I'd like to be accessible from both OSs). I tried to install Kubuntu on the remainding unpartitioned space - all seemed fine during install process - but it gave me an error (17 iirc) when trying to select ubuntu from grub
<TuuBB> I'm sure there's a simpler way to implement what it is that I'm wanting to do: XP, Kubuntu, media/data - any pointers?
<bubu1uk> TuuBB: is it hda harddrive? all partitions on one disk?
<TuuBB> It's a SATA drive, all partitions on the one disk
<phillijw> anyone know how to turn my wireless on with a dell inspiron 8600. i think my key combos are being blcoked by kubuntu
<TuuBB> Any ideas, bubu1uk?
<bubu1uk> TuuBB: not really, dont know much bout SATA. had similar problem with external hdd (either that i dont remember exact error i got). but dont know much bout ur problem.
<TuuBB> Ah ok, ty anyway
<K`zan> kuickshow - not in ubuntu ?!?
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, I just installed Kubuntu on my slave, whenever I boot up without the live cd, it gives me a grub 18 error
<K-Ryan> What's wrong and how do I fix it? =(
<K-Ryan> Anyone know what Grub 18 error is?
<K-Ryan> I get it on startup
<K-Ryan> Hello? Anyone know what grub 18 error is?
<K-Ryan> Anyone at all?
<K-Ryan> Can nobody help me?
<K-Ryan> Helloooooooooooo!? Grub 18 error, anyone?
<arkanabar> The channel doesn't really pay too much attention right now.
<K-Ryan> Why not?
<K-Ryan> I got all the help in the world last night at 1 in the morning.
<arkanabar> I've asked a couple of times about multiple partitions for /home and /boot and /root but got no response
<arkanabar> I get the feeling that most of the users are actually just botted in right now and not reading the channel
<K-Ryan> Found what my problem is
<K-Ryan> How I'm going to fix it I have no f'ing idea. =(
<K-Ryan> arkanabar do you know how I could make a small /boot partition?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: what u mean small /boot partition? same way as any other partion
<bubu1uk> *partition
<arkanabar> The question I have is how do I tell the installer to put /boot or /home or / onto separate partitions?
<bubu1uk> arkanabar: in installer u choosed to manually create partitions?
<K-Ryan> Sorry went to ask my friend if he knew.
<K-Ryan> Well my problem is a Grub 18 error
<K-Ryan> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<DaSkreech> Heeeelllloooo :)
<K-Ryan> I'm not positive what that solution wants me to do.
<arkanabar> Actually, I haven't installed yet.  This is a new machine with a Win2k partition that I can't get to connect....
<arkanabar> I did use manual partitions on the old machine, but I figured I'd do the guided setup this time.
<K-Ryan> I did too...
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, reinstall I guess
<K-Ryan> But how could I make a boot, and a partition for just stuff?
<arkanabar> bubu1uk?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: according to that wiki page, i think u just have to setup /boot partition within first 1023 cylinders.
<K-Ryan> What do the cylinders mean?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: so somewhere in beginnin of hdd.
<K-Ryan> I'm good with a computer, but I'm not positive what that means
<K-Ryan> It should be in the beginning I did the guided setup thing
<K-Ryan> And it's complete Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> Nothing else
<bubu1uk> arkanabar: if u'll go for quided setup, i think it will create only swap and /
<K-Ryan> So I'm going to open up the installer again, any tips?
<K-Ryan> Besides manually setting this up
<arkanabar> thanks.  How would I get the manual setup to actually use the extra partitions for /home and /boot?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: just one OS? no dual?
<K-Ryan> This HDD will be for Kubuntu
<K-Ryan> What I really want though
<bubu1uk> arkanabar: well. in manual setup u first create partitions, then (i think next page) it will give u options to setup mount points for partitions. quiet simple setup
<K-Ryan> About 10GB for Kubuntu space, 1GB swap, and about the rest for a fat32 partition I guess
<K-Ryan> Because I have Windows on a different HDD
<K-Ryan> And still need space for Windows because it's my main
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: windows on primary, kubuntu secondary hdd?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<K-Ryan> Because the Windows one is only like 8GB due to complications...
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: what kinda hdd is secondary one?
<K-Ryan> 160GB slave
<bubu1uk> SATA?
<K-Ryan> ?
<bubu1uk> ehm, not sure, but u might need to put /boot in primary hdd. ur bios might not support that
<bubu1uk> what ur' tryin to do.
<K-Ryan> I want Kubuntu =(
<K-Ryan> As a secondary OS
<bubu1uk> i want new car. :p
<K-Ryan> Except my want is able to be done right now as we speak
<bubu1uk> just put /boot on primary.
<bubu1uk> rest can be on secondary.
<K-Ryan> how big should it be though?
<bubu1uk> 128 MB should be enough.
<bubu1uk> as far as i remember.
<K-Ryan> Are you kidding me!?!?!
<K-Ryan> That's great!
<bubu1uk> yes, kiddin.
<bubu1uk> lol
<bubu1uk> it is true.
<bubu1uk> boot has only grub and kernel.
<K-Ryan> Which is? I'm not familiar with that
<bubu1uk> rest is handeld in /
<bubu1uk> with what?
<K-Ryan> What's Kernal and Grub?
<bubu1uk> u get grub 18 error and dont know what grub is?
<K-Ryan> No, I googled the error
<bubu1uk> kernel is base of system.
<K-Ryan> Grub is the selection screen I guess?
<bubu1uk> grub is boot manager (i think it's called like that)
<bubu1uk> am not best in english. lol
<K-Ryan> The thing that says "Windows or Kubuntu?"
<bubu1uk> yup
<K-Ryan> Ah okay
<bubu1uk> it just allowes u to choose which OS to run. basicaly kernel of which os.
<K-Ryan> Kernal is the base to the OS
<K-Ryan> Yes?
<bubu1uk> yes, like heart of human body.
<bubu1uk> :)
<K-Ryan> Alright
<bubu1uk> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bubu1uk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(computer_science)
<DaSkreech> HI BluesKaj
<DaSkreech> HI nikkiana
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
* DaSkreech waves at hybrid
<hybrid> hola
<DaSkreech> Hu Jucato
<K-Ryan> Hello again Jucato
<DaSkreech> Wow feels like I haven't been here in a while :)
<bubu1uk> DaSkreech: lol
<DaSkreech> :-)
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech , Jucato
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<Jucato> hi K-Ryan
<Jucato> hi BluesKaj
* Jucato waits for more hi's :)
<bubu1uk> Hi Jucato
<bubu1uk> :p
<DaSkreech> I was just hinking if being friendly can get us O-Ted
<hybrid> OMG Jucato !@!!!@#!@@(*#($*&@
<hybrid> ;D
<Jucato> hi bubu1uk
<DaSkreech> eleven!
<Jucato> lol! :)
<Jucato> hy hybrid :)
<DaSkreech> Hey!! Not Punny!
<Jucato> :P
<DaSkreech> so What's the best way to rip DVDs?
<phobiac> Okay, I'm having an issue with java in firefox, which is far from shocking. Anyway, firefox thinks there's a file where there isn't one and I can't figure out what's pointing it to that file.
<K-Ryan> Hey phobiac
<phobiac> It's looking for /usr/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so
<phobiac> Hey K-Ryan
<arkanabar> So, if I want to install /boot and / and /home to separate partitions, how do I get the installer to do that?
<phobiac> Have you install Kubuntu on that drive of yours yet?
<Jucato> you choose a particular partition, then set it to mount to /boot, then another to /
<K-Ryan> Yes I just did, backed up my music at last
<bubu1uk> arkanabar: u create partitions for each mount point. then u just choose which to be what
<K-Ryan> Except I got a grub 18 error
<K-Ryan> Which I'm trying to fix now
<arkanabar> Well I guess I'll just give it a shot.  Off to install.......
<phobiac> Hmm, did you install windows on the drive after Kubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Nope, trying to leave Windows there
<K-Ryan> As I reinstalled tons of times over the summer because I didn't know my hdd was failing
<DaSkreech> ubotu needs a grep <factoid> | less functio
<Mace68> is it possible to set up raid arrays when installing kubuntu 6.10?
<DaSkreech> Mace68: Only with Alternate AFAIK
<Mace68> is that a live dvd option?
<phobiac> Hmm, only issue I ever had was with the windows boot manager installing over grub.
<DaSkreech> Mace68: I'm not sure but I think that may work as well
<DaSkreech>  Does teh DVD have the alternate option?
* DaSkreech needs to buy a DVD drive
<Mace68> not sure, i just let it go to the desktop
<DaSkreech>  in related queries :) How dod you rip a DVD?
<K-Ryan> I need a new DVD drive, mine is stuck shut...
<Mace68> i'll have to reboot and check
<Mace68> ooh, no fun
<K-Ryan> Hey umm, what's an extended partition do?
<Mace68> well i might be back ;)
* Jucato needs to buy a new brain...
<K-Ryan> I setup an ext3 for boot which should work hopefully
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: nothing extra, except that u can have only 4 primary partitions.
<K-Ryan> Now I want to setup a partition for space, and Swap
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: ext3 is ok for /boot
<phobiac> An extended partition is a partition that you can further partition if I remember correctly.
<DaSkreech> Mace68: wHAT KIND OF raid?
<phobiac> Like bubu1uk said, you can only have four so if for some reason you need any more you can set up an extended partition and partition that.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I need to get rid of my old one. Want it?
<Jucato> definitely not!!!
<K-Ryan> Quick question, my friend has Ubuntu installed, can he overwrite it with Kubuntu and it will still work?
<phobiac> K-Ryan, probably just easier to install kubuntu-desktop
<K-Ryan> But he needs to get rid of Ubuntu
<phobiac> Is it being buggy or does he just not want Ubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Internet is being buggy on it
<K-Ryan> I've got him wired in, but in Ubuntu it doesn't work
<K-Ryan> So I popped in a Kubuntu live cd, and it works
<K-Ryan> So we want to swap em
<bubu1uk> that's more likely config problem then desktop.
<phobiac> Hmm, well I've had issues with setting up wire connection in ubuntu. It's easy enough to fix.
<phobiac> wired*
<K-Ryan> It's also a laptop
<phobiac> Usually it's able to fix itself if you have it plugged in and reboot.
<K-Ryan> We tried
<phobiac> Odd. Well there's two ways to do it. Either wipe the drive with the CD which seems a bit overkill or just install kubuntu-desktop then uninstall all the ubuntu packages.
<K-Ryan> Well if I install kubuntu
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: or just try kubuntu-destop, and if u'll be after reinstallin do it later.
<K-Ryan> What do I have to do to remove Ubuntu?
<K-Ryan> Because we want it wiped off his laptop
<bubu1uk> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<bubu1uk> is one of the solutions
<phobiac> No, you want to purge ubuntu-desktop
<K-Ryan> I want it wiped
<bubu1uk> ah, right. ;)
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: wiped in meaning of formating it?
<K-Ryan> I want Ubuntu OFF
<K-Ryan> And Kubuntu ON
<K-Ryan> Black and white, just like that
<phobiac> K-Ryan: The installing kubuntu-desktop then purging ubuntu-desktop will be easier.
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: phobiac told u there are more ways to do it.
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: not just black and white. maybe even grey. lol
<K-Ryan> Just tell me what I should do, steps please =P
<K-Ryan> I need it gone period
<bubu1uk> sudo apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop
<bubu1uk> *install
<phobiac> K-Ryan: On ubuntu, open the command line.
<K-Ryan> Ok hold on, let me put him in Ubuntu
<phobiac> Type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bubu1uk> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> ^ That step is last
<bubu1uk> of course. told him install first. lol. hope he got it. ;)
<phobiac> There's still the step of restarting.
<DaSkreech> bubu1uk: Fairly certain aht doesn't work :)
<bubu1uk> :)
<bubu1uk> dunno exactly. never had to do that. have both on mine. ;)
<K-Ryan> Yeah he just handed me his laptop
<DaSkreech> bubu1uk: try to apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<K-Ryan> And threatened to castrate me if I screw his Windows up
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You logged into ubuntu yet?
<K-Ryan> So please, for the sake of my future children, DON'T LET ME SCREW UP
<phobiac> This won't touch windows.
<K-Ryan> No, he went to get his charger for his laptop
<bubu1uk> DaSkreech: i dont need to. wanna have both.
<phobiac> Okay, tell me when you are.
<K-Ryan> I'm logging onto it now...
<DaSkreech> bubu1uk: If it removes a bunch of stuff it will ask you if you are sure
<DaSkreech> bubu1uk: Just say no :)
<K-Ryan> terminal is up
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: Lets try Sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<K-Ryan> Umm, purge ubuntu from within ubuntu?
<phobiac> Not yet
<phobiac> No no no
<phobiac> Install kubuntu first
<phobiac> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bubu1uk> DaSkreech: dont think he installed kubuntu yet
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<K-Ryan> His internet isn't working, so should I just pop the CD in?
<phobiac> Oh wait, forgot about that.
<K-Ryan> Yeah...
<DaSkreech> bubu1uk: doesn't need to
<bubu1uk> lol. me too.
<DaSkreech> He can install it from the command line
<phobiac> Hmm, I doubt the kubuntu packages are in the ubuntu CD.
<K-Ryan> I have a Kubuntu CD
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee. How does it go?
<K-Ryan> 5 actually...
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Want to attempt fixing the internet? I can tell you what I did.
<bubu1uk> phobiac: won't he have to setup repos?
<bubu1uk> phobiac: for that CD
<K-Ryan> Well preferably if we could get his wireless to work, that would be great
<yan> is there a PPTP app for Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> K-Ryan: You have a desktop CD?
<K-Ryan> Aye
<phobiac> Hmm, I wonder if the wireless assistant is on the CD.
<phobiac> I don't know how to get things to install from the CD.
<K-Ryan> Well I'm talking if we could just setup wireless in normal Ubuntu
<K-Ryan> If that's possible
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it goes
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee:  :)
<phobiac> K-Ryan: It should be if you can get the right package from the CD.
<phobiac> ANyone know how to go about doing that?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: is ur wireless card recognized at least?
<K-Ryan> Don't know
<K-Ryan> He says it isn't
<bubu1uk> in terminal try ifconfig
<K-Ryan> It's not a wireless card, it's integrated
<bubu1uk> ah
<bubu1uk> try that command anyway
<DaSkreech> I need to stop watching Wonderfalls :(
<K-Ryan> Okey
<bubu1uk> DaSkreech: why?
<DaSkreech> I need to go home
<DaSkreech> It's a good show though
<K-Ryan> alright, what should I be seeing?
<bubu1uk> lol
<K-Ryan> I've got a bit of info
<bubu1uk> it tells u what interfaces are on
<K-Ryan> But I see something here, inet addr:127.0.0.1
<K-Ryan> I assume that would be my router
<K-Ryan> Except my router is 192.168.1.1
<K-Ryan> Could that be the problem?
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<bubu1uk> there-s no place like home
<bubu1uk> lol
<bubu1uk> 127.0.0.1 is just loopback
<bubu1uk> not router
<K-Ryan> I know, heard it before
<K-Ryan> Oh, umm, right
<K-Ryan> I don't know why certain people use 127.0.0.1 to access their router then
<K-Ryan> Go figure, anyway...
<K-Ryan> Oh, since I'm multi-tasking I forgot I'm still trying to install Kubuntu for myself.
<K-Ryan> What file system should I use for storing my Linux stuff?
<K-Ryan> Fat32?
<K-Ryan> Or ext3?
<bubu1uk> ext3
<bubu1uk> would recomend
<phobiac_> Whoops, internet went out.
<K-Ryan> Uhh, I just commited the thing
<K-Ryan> And instead of saying ext3, it says "unknow"
<K-Ryan> Hold on, they're drinking something in my room and told them not to
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: try command lspci if it tells u something bout ethernet card
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: drink with them. lol
<phobiac_> K-Ryan: You commited the partitioning and one of the partitions was mislabled?
<K-Ryan> I click commit because I figured that means "apply"
<K-Ryan> and instead of ext3 it says unknow
<phobiac_> You may end up having to re do it.
<bubu1uk> Phobiac_: lol, true
<K-Ryan> bubuluk, I don't want him drinking/eating in there
<K-Ryan> He spilt crap before, he'll do it again
<phobiac_> Hold on a second
<phobiac> There, got my nick back.
<K-Ryan> Yeah, it's now ext3
* K-Ryan shrugs
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Do you happen to have a usb flash drive or anything to use to transfer files between your computer and the laptop?
<K-Ryan> I've got an SD card in my camera
<K-Ryan> ;)
<phobiac> Can that go between your computer and the laptop, and how big is it?
<K-Ryan> 2GB
<phobiac> Hey, you never know, it could work.
<K-Ryan> Plug my camera into my computer, upload files
<K-Ryan> Pop the card into his laptop
<K-Ryan> It has a reader so yeah..
<phobiac> That could work.
<phobiac> Give me a second.
<K-Ryan> Wait
<K-Ryan> First let me make sure my Kubuntu works
<K-Ryan> His laptop is not my primary concern =)
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> Gives me time to look for the .deb I want to find
<K-Ryan> Okay, under this prepare mount thing
<K-Ryan> I setup a 233MB partition on my windows drive for the grub and kernal thing
<K-Ryan> Because I was getting that grub 17 error
<K-Ryan> By default it is going to be labeled "/media/sda1" what do I change it to?
<phobiac> You mean grub 18?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<K-Ryan> Do I change it to "/boot" ?
<phobiac> Don't know, let me consult google
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<phobiac> No problem
<K-Ryan> If you don't know what that Grub 18 error thing is, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<phobiac> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7051
<phobiac> That thread suggests to me it should be /boot
<K-Ryan> And fixing it is probably just putting it on my boot drive because m BIOS probably can't handle multidisk booting
<K-Ryan> Okey
<phobiac> However it also says to make it a 32mb partition.
<K-Ryan> Hold on
<K-Ryan> It says...
<d0dge> Umm, how to log out from X server?
<K-Ryan> Filesystems used by the system (/, /boot, etc....) must be reformatted for use by this installer. Other filesystems(/home /media/* /usr/local, etc.) may be used without refomatting.
<bubu1uk> it doesnt really matter how big /boot is
<K-Ryan> I don't want to format my Windows hard drive
<K-Ryan> Is this saying I have to?
<K-Ryan> Or maybe it's because I didn't have a boot partition before?
<phobiac> No, it was just saying that person used 32mb.
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: it will only format partition u set for /boot
<K-Ryan> The "partition" or the whole drive?
<bubu1uk> partition
<K-Ryan> Because I down sized the drive
<K-Ryan> bubu1uk, if my windows is erased, you're buying me Vista
<phobiac> The partition
<K-Ryan> Nah, I've got a Windows disc =P
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: lol
<phobiac> K-Ryan: That's not really a reward
<K-Ryan> Yeah I know, it's going to be buggy for the first couple of months
<bubu1uk> phobiac: true true
<K-Ryan> And hole ridden
<K-Ryan> Until they make a Service Pack for it
<K-Ryan> anyway, I'm counting on this
<phobiac> Where it will become more hole ridden...
<K-Ryan> Hah
<bubu1uk> phobiac: lol
<DaSkreech> d0dge: alt+ctrl+bkspc
<K-Ryan> So I should check the "Reformat?" box and continue, yes?
<DaSkreech> d0dge: save your documentes first
<phobiac> K-Ryan: I guess.
<K-Ryan> Oh well, screw it if I have to reinstall Windows, I'll already have Linux anyway
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: yes, check on that partition that u want to reformat. so one dedicated for boot
<phobiac> Then you'll have another grub error, it's easily fixed though.
<d0dge> DaSkreech: Ok, thanks.
<K-Ryan> I hope so =)
<phobiac> Grub error 20, I can't remember the full details but basically if you install windows after kubuntu grub gets erased.
<phobiac> Or generally screwed with.
<DaSkreech> d0dge: Wait hold up
<bubu1uk> phobiac: basicaly no boot loader. lol
<specialbuddy1> has anyone here put beryl on kubuntu?
<d0dge> DaSkreech: Haven't done anything yet :P
<DaSkreech> d0dge: What do you wnat to do?
<phobiac> speacialbuddy: I have
<d0dge> DaSkreech: Nvidia driver setup said that I need to exit X server before installing
<specialbuddy1> how easy was it phobiac?
<K-Ryan> Invalid file system for this mount point
<phobiac> specialbuddy1: Took a little while and there were a few hurdles due to my ATI graphics card.
<K-Ryan> Continuing...
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Which mount point?
<K-Ryan> I think the installer just exited itself
<K-Ryan> Didn't say
<specialbuddy1> whats a good howto for getting it to work?
<specialbuddy1> I have nvidia so that shouldn't be a problem
<phobiac> specialbuddy1: Try the beryl wiki, google it
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You might end up having to start from scratch. :/
<phobiac> With the partitioning.
<guiller> i need help... any speak portuguese???
<bubu1uk> !pg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubu1uk> hmm, what's short for portuguese?
<K-Ryan> Yeah I am
<K-Ryan> I'm tempted to just reinstall Windows afterward >.>
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: why?
<phobiac> Haha, K-Ryan taken out of context what you just said is a little confusing right after bubu1uk's messege..
<K-Ryan> Because I want Kubuntu!
<bubu1uk> phobiac: true.
<bubu1uk> :D
<K-Ryan> Umm, right
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: do u have 2 partitions on primary disk?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: I don't know what went wrong with the partitioning though. I've never had the grub 18 error.
<phobiac> Largest drive I've ever worked with is 80gb when it comes to installing kubuntu. :(
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: first with nfts and win on it, and second small one?
<K-Ryan> Hold on
<K-Ryan> I'm going to set the installer backup and hope it works
<K-Ryan> With minor changes this time
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: u'd better tell us what u do on everypage of installer.
<specialbuddy1> can beryl be done with Kubuntu?
<phobiac> specialbuddy1: Yes, it works fine with kubuntu.
<bubu1uk> phobiac: is it night called repeating urself? lol. everyone is asking twice tonight.
<phobiac> speacialbuddy1: Here, use this guide
<phobiac> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<specialbuddy1> thanks
<phobiac> Ignore that is says ubuntu and not kubuntu, it should still work.
<specialbuddy1> ok
<phobiac> I've never done it with nVidia though, so if you need assitance at any point I'd go to #beryl
<phobiac> Although they are rarely big on helping.
<specialbuddy1> thanks
<phobiac> Everything I've gone in there for help I'm ignored while they discuss the newest feature in beryl or something simmilar. Anyway...
<bubu1uk> phobiac: lol. u get that type of ppl
<phobiac> Yeah
<K-Ryan> Sorry if you thought I died
<bubu1uk> unfortunately. :(
<K-Ryan> Had to let my dogs out and back in
<phobiac> No prob
<K-Ryan> It's raining so I couldn't just let em stay out =P
<phobiac> Some things are more important then linux :P
<bubu1uk> phobiac: lol. get my messages in right place to be confusing. :D
<K-Ryan> Well the partitions are still set right
<K-Ryan> Yes phobiac
<K-Ryan> My primary ext3 that's about 300mb for /boot is on my first hd
<K-Ryan> which seems to be fine
<K-Ryan> on my second hd ive got a 12gb ext3 for whatever
<K-Ryan> and a 1gb linux-swap
<Hawai`i> bbl
<phobiac> Hmm
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: seems allright
<K-Ryan> Okay now I'm at step 5
<phobiac> Which is?
<K-Ryan> Prepare mountp oints
<K-Ryan> And I now have more than last time it seems
<phobiac> That's odd
<K-Ryan> It wants to mount my Windows partition o.O
<K-Ryan> as /media/hda1
<K-Ryan> clear it out?
<phobiac> No
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: setup first / and /boot
<K-Ryan> I have my 12GB / there
<K-Ryan> It also wants to mount a 135GB ntfs
<K-Ryan> leave it there?
<phobiac> K-Ryan, /media is where mounted external drives and stuff go.
<phobiac> Like, if you pop in a flash drive
<K-Ryan> I didn't touch it, it just put it there
<K-Ryan> I have the following
<phobiac> It also mounts other partitions in there.
<phobiac> That's what it did with my ntfs partition.
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: tell us line after line
<phobiac> So yeah, just leave it.
<K-Ryan> (windows) /media/hda1
<phobiac> Good
<K-Ryan> (boot)/boot 298Mb
<K-Ryan> (swap)swap 1GB
<K-Ryan> (root)/ 12GB
<K-Ryan> (ntfs)/media/hdb3 135GB
<K-Ryan> Continue?
<phobiac> Hmm wait
<phobiac> Why does the windows partition have no filesize after it?
<phobiac> Err, parition size
<K-Ryan> It does
<K-Ryan> 8GB
<K-Ryan> which is the entire first HD
<bubu1uk> phobiac: doesnt matter, it told allready hda1
<K-Ryan> *HDD
<phobiac> Oh okay. That sounds fine then.
<K-Ryan> Oh, it just rounded up, thats why its 8
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: for /boot u should have hda2
<K-Ryan> Continuing...
<K-Ryan> I do
<bubu1uk> for / and swap hdb1 and 2
<bubu1uk> right?
<K-Ryan> Yep
<bubu1uk> seems allright then
<wincide> hi all
<K-Ryan> 'ello
<phobiac> Hi
<bubu1uk> except, what u  have ntfs hdb3 for?
<K-Ryan> Yep, ntfs says hdb3
<K-Ryan> It's for my Windows stuff
<bubu1uk> ah, ok.
<bubu1uk> yeah, it's allright then. well. seems
<bubu1uk> hols
<K-Ryan> I'm a gamer, so I can't completely rid myself of Windows
<bubu1uk> *hold
<wincide> i cant make a "rescue booting" with an kubuntu-6.10 iso ... is it possible ?
<xenophile7x7> whats the command to remove a package?
<wincide> i lost grub, with error 17 , cause of partition magic..
<bubu1uk> now tick to reformat /boot / and swap (not others, aka windows partitions)
<phobiac> wincide: You can burn the iso to a DVD and use it as a live CD...
<wincide> [phobiac]  think so
<phobiac> xenophile: apt-get remove (package name)
<wincide> but its so slow
<phobiac> You need sudo before that apt-get
<xenophile7x7> ty!
<phobiac> Np
<K-Ryan> And now I get to wait 10 minutes...
<phobiac> wincide: Slow to what? Burn or use the live CD?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: For it to partition? Gl
<wincide> i have a burned one
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: is it installin now?
<wincide> but i it was very difficult
<phobiac> wincide: Is this on an older computer?
<wincide> i was looking a manual to make a rescue install with the steps of an old debian
<wincide> with chroot , and installing grub again
<phobiac> wincide: Oh, you lost grub?
<wincide> but there are some steps i cant find
<wincide> like mount -t /proc none
<wincide> and dont know wich version of kubuntu can i use to make this
<wincide> :S
<K-Ryan> Sorry, was checking up on my friends...
<K-Ryan> Yeah it's installing
<bubu1uk> ok, then, seems allright.
<K-Ryan> About 4 minutes left
<phobiac> wincide: I'm not 100% sure on what your problem is. You need to reinstall grub?
<bubu1uk> u figured out what to do with that laptop ?
<K-Ryan> Not yet
<K-Ryan> I'm more concerned about getting my computer to work
<K-Ryan> His computer works fine
<bubu1uk> well, after install it should.
<K-Ryan> Yes, It should
<K-Ryan> heh, 3:33 remaining
<d0dge> Ok does anyone know how to acces on mounted hd, it says that I have no permissions, I've tried chmod etc.
<K-Ryan> And 3 is my lucky number =)
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Good luck with it
<phobiac> Mine too, coincidence.
<wincide> [phobiac]  first i lost my grub.. the message was ERROR 17 .. then ive installed a windows XP, so i lost grub
<K-Ryan> Mines 3 because I was born on March 3rd
<phobiac> !grub windows
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<K-Ryan> Or so I say it's my lucky number because of that
<phobiac> Hmm that didn't work.
<K-Ryan> maybe this
<bubu1uk> d0dge: it's probably mounted as root. u might need to check fstab
<K-Ryan> !grubwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Mine is for reasons inappropiate for this channel.
<noiesmo> !fixgrub
<K-Ryan> Hah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixgrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !grub-windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-windows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> I wonder what it has to say about Windows...
<K-Ryan> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<phobiac> wincide: There's a guide for this
<K-Ryan> HAH!
<phobiac> Hahaha
<K-Ryan> Go Linux!
<wincide> [phobiac]  i know, but i didnt find yet
<K-Ryan> Down with Microsoft!
<phobiac> wincide: Just give me a second
<K-Ryan> F! S! F!
<K-Ryan> Sorry, couldn't resist that..
<Minataku> How is a bootloader optional O.o
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Ok, how to check it? and thanks for help
<wincide> cause the method i know with the iso i have is not so easy :P
<K-Ryan> It's optional because you might only be running one OS
<K-Ryan> If you run one OS you shouldn't need it, right?
<bubu1uk> look at /etc/fstab
<Minataku> You still need a bootloader
<K-Ryan> Good point
<Minataku> Otherwise what will load the OS?
<Minataku> :D
* K-Ryan shrugs
<Minataku> Even Windows NT has one, it's called "NTLDR"
<bubu1uk> d0dge: what was it u couldn't acces?
<K-Ryan> What's NT?
<phobiac> You need a bootloader
<wincide> ummm sorry about my english.. i knowis **king bad..
<K-Ryan> Something before 95?
<d0dge> bubu1uk: To the second hard disk, hdb1
<K-Ryan> Heyyyy, my install is almost done
<phobiac> Argh, I can't find this guide.
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Windows XP is NT 5.1.2600
<phobiac> I know exactly what I'm looking for too.
<bubu1uk> d0dge: ok, do: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<K-Ryan> What's NT then?
<phobiac> Wait, I think I found it
<K-Ryan> the installer says "Please wait 0%"
<d0dge> bubu1uk: It's mounted. fstab says: /dev/hdb1 /media/hd auto nouser,noauto,atime,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<K-Ryan> Is it calling me impatient?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Windows XP is NT
<bubu1uk> d0dge: u need to change nouser to users i think
<K-Ryan> Yes yes, what's it stand for?
<Minataku> Technically, nothing
<K-Ryan> Oh
<phobiac> Hmm, this gide suggests super grub disk but there's an easier way.
<K-Ryan> Come to think of it, does XP stand for anything either? o.O
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Ok, how can I edit this file?
<phobiac> wincide: You still there?
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Nope
<bubu1uk> d0dge: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<K-Ryan> Go figure
<phobiac> I always thought it might be eXtra Power or something.
<wincide> !seen jpatrick
<ubotu> I haven't seen jpatrick recently
<bubu1uk> or something else for nano. use editor u like
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Sorry for the misunderstanding, BTW X3
<K-Ryan> X3?
<Minataku> It's like X)
<Minataku> It's an emoticon
<K-Ryan> Oh, right
<Minataku> The 3 is a kitty mouth
<bubu1uk> lol
<K-Ryan> Yeah I never could really picture that
<K-Ryan> It looks like an ***
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: try to turn ur head to the left. lol
<K-Ryan> To me anyway...
<wincide> i have to leave... thx for all.. tomorrow ill try again.. Bye !
<phobiac> wincide: Wait
<phobiac> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114332
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Still, not enough permissions to read, arrgh.
<phobiac> This might help?
<K-Ryan> I tilted me head to the left, it looks like a dead bunny...
<K-Ryan> OH OH OH OH!
<Minataku> lol
<K-Ryan> I'm done, cross your fingers and wish me luck, I'm restarting
<bubu1uk> d0dge: after changing fstab u need to remount
<Minataku> Good luck
* K-Ryan crosses his fingers and restarts.
<phobiac> wincide: Sorry, I can't find the guide I'm looking for. :(
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Oh okay. Thank you very much for help!
<Minataku> Heh, stdin and genii aren't here
<wincide> [phobiac]  sure.. this may run with kubuntu 5.10 and before...
<bubu1uk> ok, last faq, will wait for K-Ryans result and bed.
<wincide> but with new versions dont run
<wincide> :S
<bubu1uk> 4.17am. bout time lol.
<bubu1uk> *fag, not faq, lol
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Oh btw, I should change nouser to 'users' or 'user'?
<phobiac> 5.10..that's not Breezy is it?
<wincide> [phobiac]  thx , but i have to leave now
<bubu1uk> d0dge: users i think,
<bubu1uk> hold a sec
<d0dge> ok
<phobiac> wincide: Sorry, I hope you find a solution soon.
<wincide> see you tomorrow :D
<bubu1uk> d0dge: user
<DaveQB> how does one wipre/clear out KDE session from the CLI ?
<bubu1uk> d0dge: sorry, couldnt remember exactly
<bubu1uk> DaveQB: what u mean clear session?
<DaveQB> ok so when KDE fires up you can have it set to returns apps to where they were, Konqueror tabs etc
<DaveQB> how can one clear that, which dir/file ?
<bubu1uk> u can change that in control center. not to save session
<DaveQB> I am asking in KDE and they agree with what I have done is correct, but still fires up the old session (and crashes) they said it must be Kubuntu specific
<bubu1uk> or start session with clear one
<phobiac>  DaveQB: You mean the session is saving?
<DaveQB> yeah but cant get to control centre, its crashes before I get a chance
<DaveQB> yes
<bubu1uk> ah,
<phobiac> That's odd.
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Yeah no problem. But all I get is the same error, You do not have enough permissions to read file://media/xxx
<DaveQB> mv ~/.kde ~/.kdeOLD works, but do not want to reconfigure everything
<K-Ryan> Yeah, grub 18 error again =*(
<K-Ryan> Nah, it works
<phobiac> I've no idea where it is Dave. Sorry. :/
<K-Ryan> I'm really happy now that it's working
<phobiac> K-Ryan: So you've got kubuntu running?
<DaveQB> i did do rm -rf ~/.kde/share/config/sessions/* && rm ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<phobiac> Congratulations!
<K-Ryan> Yep
<K-Ryan> Thanks to everyone that helped
<bubu1uk> d0dge: try just to change all settings to 'defaults'
<phobiac> Now, want to try getting that laptop working?
<DaveQB> my above command should wipe it out, #KDE agress, but its not
<K-Ryan> Now, to get Frozen Bubble =)
<bubu1uk> d0dge: u tried to remount it right?
<K-Ryan> Not yet phobiac
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Yep
<K-Ryan> I'm determined to get Frozen Bubble still =P
<phobiac> Okay
<phobiac> Ha
<specialbuddy1> whats a good app for wireiess
<bubu1uk> d0dge: try defaults instead all those settings
<specialbuddy1> whats a good app for wireiess
<joecoder> Every time I boot into kubuntu, I need to do ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 to make my network work.
<DaveQB> specialbuddy1: knetworkmanager
<phobiac> specialbuddy: Wireless assitant worked for me.
<joecoder> eth0 is a wired connection
<DaveQB> knetworkmanager is awesome!
<phobiac> specialbuddy: Ask once, don't spam.
<K-Ryan> How do I enable all the  repositories again?
<phobiac> I'll have to try knetworkmanager
<makuseru> where can i get drivers for an ATI Radeon 7000
<phobiac> K-Ryan: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<K-Ryan> makuseru, someone told me ATI cards are unstable and unsupported
<makuseru> no
<K-Ryan> the drivers are*
<phobiac> makuseru: I think fglrx works with most ATI cards.
<K-Ryan> But I'm new to Linux so I'm not positive
<phobiac> fglrx works as a replacement driver though.
<joecoder> can anyone help me with my network settings?
<phobiac> makuseru: Trying to get beryl working? :P
<makuseru> ya, i just got a new card today been using intel chipset
<phobiac> joecoder: Maybe eth0 isn't set to start up at boot.
<K-Ryan> Opening adept...
<joecoder> phobiac: perhaps.. what do I check?
<K-Ryan> no results on frozen bubble
<phobiac> Open up the System Settings thing and go to Network Settings
<K-Ryan> What did I do wrong? I uncommented the deb lines, OH
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Ok
<K-Ryan> I didn't update the list, what was the command for that?
<phobiac> Joecoder: Then click the admin mode button
<joecoder> phobiac: I'm there
<phobiac> K-Ryan: There's and update button in the upper left
<K-Ryan> Oh, that will do it
<joecoder> phobiac: enabled, automatic, dhcp
<joecoder> phobiac, and the activate on start is checked
<K-Ryan> Um, don't see it
<phobiac> joecoder: Hmm, thats not the issue then.
<phobiac> K-Ryan, should look like recycle arrows.
<joecoder> phobiac: It worked when I first installed it, but I broke it somehow following a tutorial to get my wireless working (and wireless still doesn't work). Multiple tutorials, I think.
<K-Ryan> There was a terminal command to update that database thing
<K-Ryan> It's not in Adept if you're talking about there
<phobiac> K-Ryan: sudo apt-get update
<bubu1uk> sudo apt-get update
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<phobiac> joecoder: Have that tutorial handy?
<joecoder> phobiac: It was months ago.. one of those times when I got frustrated with linux and then went back to windows.
<bubu1uk> lol
<joecoder> phobiac: What are some places to check?
<joecoder> phobiac: config files, that is
<phobiac> joecoder: Hmm, only place I would know to check is there.
<joecoder> phobiac: I'll browse around /etc
<bubu1uk> joecoder: when u boot and it's not working. check settings if gateway is properly setup.
<phobiac> joecoder: You could always but something in the autostart that does the ifdown and ifup for you.
<joecoder> what does /etc/hosts do?
<bubu1uk> i think it's like local dns
<bubu1uk> joecoder: when u boot, is eth0 up?
<K-Ryan> phobiac I enabled the universe and some backport thing and adept wont start, no error message either
<phobiac> K-Ryan: What version of Kubuntu did you install?
<joecoder> bubuluk:  can't remember, but I can reboot and find out.  I know it doesn't work.
<K-Ryan> 6.06
<phobiac> Did you update?
<bubu1uk> joecoder: ur on LAN?
<phobiac> sudo apt-get update, right solve the problem.
<joecoder> bubuluk:  yes.  I have wireless, but getting that to work is the next step after this.
<K-Ryan> Updating
<K-Ryan> Reading package lists... Done
<joecoder> bubuluk:  Wireless worked at one time also... kindof
<phobiac> Try adept again.
<K-Ryan> It asked for my password, opened
<phobiac> Good
<K-Ryan> no result on frozen bubble
<K-Ryan> =(
<phobiac> K-Ryan: The issue may be that frozen bubble won't work with dapper, but I doubt it.
<bubu1uk> joecoder: u might need to check if there is any connection at least on lan (if u can connect to router) and just cant connect to internet or nothing at all
<phobiac> Make that 6.06, not dapper. I have that habit of switching the name and version number.
<joecoder> bubuluk:  I'll reboot, check the status, ping some things, and then bring it down and up and come back here.
<bubu1uk> joecoder: ok.
<joecoder> brb in 2-4 mins
<phobiac> K-Ryan: You could always update to 6.10
<bubu1uk> K-Ryan: when u do sudo apt-get upgrade, what it does?
<phobiac> bubu1uk: It completes for him
<n8k99> K-Ryan did you install?
<K-Ryan> Sorry, was checking on my friends
<bubu1uk> phobiac: i know. just wondering if it actually does anything.
<K-Ryan> Update to 6.10, what would that do?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: It would mean your kubuntu is more up to date, might make things easier.
<phobiac> If you're going to update I'd do it now before you start setting things up.
<K-Ryan> Would you reccomend it?
<phobiac> It will, however, take a few hours.
<phobiac> If you want an up to date computer I would.
<bubu1uk> phobiac: upgrade to 6.10 thru synaptic is not really recomended as far as i know
<K-Ryan> Maybe another time
<phobiac> No, it isn't.
<bubu1uk> and 6.06 is still supported with newest updates
<n8k99> it would be better to burn a 6-10 cd to update than use apt-get dist-upgrade
<phobiac> ^ That's what I did, minus the CD.
<bubu1uk> so that shouldn't be really big problem
<n8k99> edgy introduces a fundamentally difference bootup sequence
<phobiac> However that was a stupid move on my part.
<bubu1uk> lol
<n8k99> a fresh install from a cd is _much_ easier
<n8k99> as you may now know
<phobiac> Much less risky as well.
<phobiac> n8K99: I wss impatient and stupid.
<bubu1uk> phobiac: we all are. ;)
<n8k99> yeah it's also fun to try things the way your _not_ supposed to
<K-Ryan> Okay phobiac if you would be so kind as to help me get the laptop working
<n8k99> like just for giggles on a fresh install  I ran sudo rm -rf /
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Alright. I've got something that will make this easier too.
<K-Ryan> K
<n8k99> only once will I ever do that!!!
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Oh, is there any way to run Konqueror as root?
<phobiac> K-Ryan: Do you know how to do /msg?
<K-Ryan> nope
<joecoder> back
<phobiac> I think you did it with intelikey the other day.
<K-Ryan> You mean like a PM?
<phobiac> Yeah
<K-Ryan> yeah hold on
<bubu1uk> d0dge: from command line u should be able
<bubu1uk> sudo konqueror?
<joecoder> On startup, eth0 is shown as up, I can ping myself, my router, my neighbor (on the same isp), but not google.com -- dns trouble perhaps?
<bubu1uk> joecoder, seems so
<d0dge> bubu1uk: konqueror: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<n8k99> joecoder in  konsole use sudo dhclient eth0
<K-Ryan> Hold on phobiac I can't talk in there because I'm not registered
<phobiac> Oh
<phobiac> What are you using for Irc?
<phobiac> Oh wait
<K-Ryan> Konversation
<phobiac> The nick isn't
<bubu1uk> d0dge: u tryin konsole within kde?
<phobiac> Can you read my messages though?
<K-Ryan> Yes
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Umm.. yeah :o
<phobiac> Alright, this should work then. Give me a moment.
<bubu1uk> d0dge: dunno then. :(
<phobiac> In the meantime install Krdc if you don't have it.
<K-Ryan> Krdc?
<phobiac> Look for it on Adept
<phobiac> It's for remote desktop connections
<K-Ryan> I've got it 99% positive
<K-Ryan> Yup
<phobiac> You'll be able to watch what I suggest to do instead of me telling you. :D
<phobiac> It this works.
<phobiac> If*
<bubu1uk> joecoder: did u manage to work it out?
<d0dge> bubu1uk: as root I can 'cd /media/hd' and I can see all the files and stuff. Just can't get there with KDE :P
<bubu1uk> d0dge: sec
<bubu1uk> d0dge: try mount -o uid=username /whateveruwanttomount
<bubu1uk> d0dge: not sure, cant remember exact command.
<bubu1uk> looking for it tho
<JoeCoder_> weird, kopete just switched me from irc.freenode.net to irc.kde.org without even telling me.
<JoeCoder_> I just stopped getting messages about 10 minutes ago
<JoeCoder_> can anyone hear me now?
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_:yes
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  What was the last thing you got from me?
<bubu1uk> like now? or before?
<bubu1uk> [05:06]  <JoeCoder_> weird, kopete just switched me from irc.freenode.net to irc.kde.org without even telling me.
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  before.  Did you get the message about what I could and couldn't ping?
<bubu1uk> [04:55]  <joecoder> On startup, eth0 is shown as up, I can ping myself, my router, my neighbor (on the same isp), but not google.com -- dns trouble perhaps?
<d0dge> bubu1uk: I think that's the right command
<d0dge> bubu1uk: didn't get any errors
<bubu1uk> d0dge,  so u can access it now
<even-this-is-tak>  Okay, so who would be kind enough to help a complete kubuntu newbie out?
<toulouse> hey guys, my file system check dies "with an exit status of 8" what should i do?? i was thinking of just deleting that partition and then making it again (it's not holding anything valuble)
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Yes! Thanks!
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  the results of the dhcp command someone asked me to run:  http://rafb.net/p/Z0jiV242.html
<d0dge> bubu1uk: Saved my day..
<bubu1uk> joecoder: did u get this message? [04:55]  <n8k99> joecoder in  konsole use sudo dhclient eth0
<even-this-is-tak>  I have some really dumb questions
<bubu1uk> joecoder: ah, u got it then
<bubu1uk> d0dge: np
<wolfwalker>  First of all, I just installed Kubuntu. How DO I see what's on C: drive?
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  Those are the current results, after bringing eth0 down and back up.
<JoeCoder_> wolfwalker: /media/windows
<wolfwalker>  I'm used to windows explorer, where you can see everything on the hard drive
<JoeCoder_> wolfwalker: Load konqueror and go to settings, load view profile, file manager
<toulouse> hey guys, if i use a partitioning tool to erase and then re-make a partition, do i need to edit my fstab file???
<bubu1uk> joecoder: i think u just might need to setup dns servers manually in network settings.
<wolfwalker>  Depends what you are using the partition for toulouse
<bubu1uk> joecoder: i usually do that. cuz my router plays stupid games with me sometimes.
<toulouse> i want to try another linux on it
<toulouse> but i (think) it's failing my file system check
<wolfwalker>  Whatcha running right now?
<toulouse> ubuntu
<wolfwalker>  Whatcha trying?
<toulouse> but i tried to put dreamlinux on that partition
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  That may work, but the netowrk worked back in the beginning with no tweaking before I screwed it up.
<toulouse> GRub never recognized it, so i just want to try another that's easier to set up with Grub
<wolfwalker>  Another stupid newbie question, for anyone patient enough to help a newbie out
<bubu1uk> well, usually works for me too after fresh install. then it just suddenly stops for some reasons. but as i said, i have problem with router. cuz win machine drops all the time.
<toulouse> wolfwalker, but now, when i boot up it says file system check fail with an exit status of 8.
<wolfwalker>  My internet computer is Windows XP. Where can I go on the net to download installer files for programs for Kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> joecoder: i actually have everything set up manually
<bubu1uk> joecoder: so don't use dhcp
<toulouse> wolfwalker: synaptic ?
<wolfwalker>  No, my Kubuntu computer is upstairs and I am not going to be connecting it to the net
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  It's a laptop--won't that mean I need to resetup the network each place I go?
<n8k99> wolfwalker are you looking to install kubuntu on your computer?
<wolfwalker>  Although from what I've been told, synaptic rocks
<wolfwalker>  No, I have kub on my computer upstairs
<toulouse> yeah, pretty much
<bubu1uk> joecoder: well, ur' right,
<n8k99> ah I see - and kub is not connected to the internet
<wolfwalker>  I want to know where I can go to download installer files instead of hauling my computer down here to the internet port
<wolfwalker>  Right, it's not
<wolfwalker>  It's a standalone upstairs
* Hawai`i is away: Away at the moment
<toulouse> lol'z run a line upstairs
<wolfwalker>  Negative
<bubu1uk> joecoder: well, it should work, dont know why, but ur network card seems to be working ok, just not getting proper info from router.
<toulouse> i dunno man, i bet you can google most programs and someone will have the programs on their ftp
<n8k99> wolfwalker why not?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: find .deb files of applications u want
<wolfwalker>  From what I understand, the files will be .deb files
<wolfwalker>  Right
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  And if it's a dns problem, why would manual dhcp settings help?
<Dr_willis> problem with downloading the .debs is theres a lot of dependencies to get.
<wolfwalker>  That's another thing I hear
<n8k99> zactly
<Dr_willis> depending on what you are wanting to get.
<bubu1uk> ah, automatic dhcp should be ok.
<wolfwalker>  And synaptic downloads the dependencies automatically
<wolfwalker>  But this computer ain't goin on the net
<bubu1uk> joecoder: i use it actually only on server, cuz of port forwarding.
<Dr_willis> if doing  the downloading from another ubuntu box. theres a apt-cache or some command/tool that can download all the deps for packages.
<Dr_willis> the apt guide mention it.
<n8k99> synaptic/adept/kpackage/apt/aptitude all pretty much handle dependencies
<wolfwalker>  So I want a site like synaptic, where you can browse for programs compiled for ubuntu
<bubu1uk> joecoder: laptop doesnt' bother me that much, cuz there i can restart interface easily and doesnt matter what ip i get
<wolfwalker>  But where they are in .deb form
<JoeCoder_> Anyone know why, after startup, I need to take my network interface down and back up again to get domain names to resolve?
<wolfwalker>  Sounds like some preset is not being saved JoeCoder
<wolfwalker>  But then, what I know would barely fill a thimble :P
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  If I have to constantly resort to little hacks here and there to keep things working, I'll just use winxp since it just works.  I do appreciate the suggestions though.
<bubu1uk> joecoder: if u just setup dns servers, won't it work even if u move somewhere else?
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  Should, but where do I set those?
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:, nm, I see
<Dr_willis> xp 'just works' - gee... i have a lot of data that goes against that. :) but i am tired.. so night all...
<bubu1uk> joecoder: good question, lol. am on fedora now. letme check on kubuntu. ;)
<bubu1uk> oh, and btw, my win laptop "just doesn't work" sometimes when using wireless.
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  I found it already.  But how can I find the ip's of my isp's dns?
<bubu1uk> can u connect to router?
<bubu1uk> should be there
<ted_> uhm... ive got some probs with torrents and stuff. when i used windows i got like 1.4 mb/s, but in linux ive got like 15 kb/s... any suggestions how to boost the speed?
<JoeCoder_> bubluk:  I don't have the password for it and my isp won't give it to me.  They own the router--weird, I know.
<bubu1uk> ted_: what u use?
<ted_> i use KTorrent
<bubu1uk> joecoder: is it router at home?
<bubu1uk> ted_: try something else. had problems with that as well.
<bubu1uk> ted_: dunno why, rtorrent just works for me
<ted_> hm. okay :) ill try rtorrent. thanks :D
<bubu1uk> ted_: little warning, rtorrent is console based. ;)
<bubu1uk> joecoder: u here?
<thev> hi, just wondering about a program for KDE which will enable be to undelete pictures on a fat32 CF Card.  Does anything exist?
<ted_> oh... ah well, ive got to learn the console sooner or later so ;)
<bubu1uk> ted_: anyway, there are some good guides on net for rtorrent tho.and it's pretty simple.
<ted_> nice, im gonna need that :) thanks again :D
<waveler> i need help which one should i download? here's the link http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  sorry, I'm joecoder_: now due to irc ghost, didn't notice.
<JoeCoder_> bubluk:  yes, router is at home
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: password is usually somewhere on router, or ISP changed it?
* Hawai`i_AFK is back.
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  isp changed, and they won't even give it to me.  I've asked agian and again and again.
<waveler> can anyone help me?
<bubu1uk> waveler: any
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: and didn't they give u their dns ips?
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  nope
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: who's ur isp?
<waveler> its my first time to use linux (kubuntu 6.10)
<bubu1uk> try google for their dns
<waveler> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk: c3bb.com.  It's run through the city hall.  Local, small.  only broadband provider I can get.
<waveler> which one shouldi download bubuluk?
<ted_> bubu1uk wonderful program :D it works very well :D you saved my morning :D
<bubu1uk> ted_: what version u runnin?
<Hawai`i> looking for a program similar to filezilla and putty but for Kubuntu..
<Hawai`i> ?
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  dns is obviously working now.  Isn't there a command I can run to get what server is being used?
<Hawai`i> and do I even need..
<bubu1uk> waveler: any u want. it's just packed diferent way. but still same package
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: sec
<ted_> bubu1uk rTorrent 0.5.3 - libTorrent 0.9.3
<waveler> bubuluk i see
<bubu1uk> ted_: there is rtorrent 6.4 libtorrent 0.10.4 out now.
<waveler> bubuluk how do i install it?
<bubu1uk> but not in repos, u might google for it.
<ted_> bubu1k oh :) getting the new one right away :D
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: dig command should do this. but didnt give me my ips.
<bubu1uk> but when searched with my dns ip, it showed, so not sure how to use that command properly
<bubu1uk> :(
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: in dns settings, do u have 102.168.0.1 as primary dns setup?
<bubu1uk> *192.168.0.1
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  nope.
<bubu1uk> waveler: unpack, read README
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: try just to have there just 192.168.0.1. that should work anyway.
<JoeCoder_> bubuluk:  my router as a dns server?
<Cardinal> so anyone do a successful upgrade of the ATI video driver
<Cardinal> for radeon?
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: yes, cuz it forwards dns requests, as far as i know. i usually have only that. basicaly win or either linux will setup only that. i setup my isp's dns, cuz my router is stupid monkey, that somtimes drops packets and stops forwarding it.
<bubu1uk> Cardinal: have u tried ubuntuguide?
<bubu1uk> Cardinal: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<bubu1uk> JoeCoder_: could actually think bout it earlier. just forgoten bout this cuz of my habbit to setup everything. thanx to my router. netgear rules. lol.
<bubu1uk> have 2 of those products and not happy with them. :(
<Cardinal> I wil do that... thanks bubuluk
<enzo_> How do I replace the MBR?
<enzo_> fdisk /mbr?
<waveler> bubuluk i already configured but i can't install make
<waveler> what should i do next?
<waveler> how can i install libdvdcss?
<muesli> enzo_: depends on your bootloader
<muesli> with lilo e.g. it would be simply calling lilo (assuming that /etc/lilo.conf tells it to write to the mbr)
<muesli> here's a little grub howto
<muesli> enzo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<muesli> see the entry by remmelt (second message, not the first one)
<waveler> muesli how can i install libdvdcss?
<phobiac> How can you check what process is using a file?
<muesli> phobiac: lsof
<phobiac> so lsof filename
<muesli> waveler: add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<muesli> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com edgy-seveas extras
<muesli> waveler: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<muesli> phobiac: rather "lsof | grep filename"
<phobiac> Thank you
<muesli> phobiac: oh actually lsof filename should work too iirc
<muesli> anyways, i always tend to grep ;-)
<phobiac> Ah okay
<yan> Is there a fully gui PPTP VPN utility for Kubuntu?
<waveler> muesli i still don't get it! its my first time to use linux btw
<waveler> can you make it more simple?
<muesli> uhm no actually. what's the problem currently?
<waveler> i went to the this link http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/all/
<enzo_> Thank you muesli
<muesli> waveler: as mentioned. first of all edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<muesli> and add this line to it (at the end simply):
<muesli> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com edgy-seveas extras
<muesli> then run "sudo apt-get update"
<muesli> and then "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs"
<muesli> that's it
<Zamber> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zamber> add the repo mentioned
<Zamber> sudo apt-get update
<Zamber> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<waveler> so i shoud use kate
<Zamber> evrything
<waveler> should*
<muesli> waveler: whatever editor you prefer
<Zamber> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Zamber> xD
<Zamber> !libdvdcss2
<Cagarro> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<juano> anyone know why my start up script isnt loading?
<juano> i have a sh with +x permissions in /etc/init,d
<juano> when i logout then login it wont run
<d03boy> i need some troubleshooting help with wifi
<d03boy> ndiswrapper is up and running but I cant "see" any networks
<d03boy> this could possibly be because my wireless card's radio is turned off but I'm not sure how to turn it back on if it is off
<d03boy> and i dont know how to tell if its off
<Zamber> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<d03boy> i read all that documentation
<ted_> uhm... what is the default download directory in rtorrent?
<freshburn> ok i have an HP desktop and matching laptop i installed fresh kubuntu edgy on both, allowed both to take all updates from main restricted universe and multiverse
<freshburn> all went well
<freshburn> then.... i requested to install pckg gnome-games the desktop took all games installed and play but the laptop says BREAK
<freshburn> any ideas? or better anyone even here?
<posingaspopular> room: im getting a 'no instillation candidate' for sudo apt-get install mozilla firefox I know it has to do with repositories, but not much else. help?
<K`zan> posingaspopular: I found and installed it using adept...  Sometimes in some places it is called mozilla-firefox or mozilla_firefox FWIW.
<posingaspopular> K`zan: thanks bro
<K`zan> posingaspopular: Just trying to give back some of all the help I have gotten, no problem :-).
<posingaspopular> K`zan: im stupid, it was already installed. i dont use the kubuntu channel much, i spent most of my time in ubuntu chicago, but if you ever need help, send mea msg
<freshburn> is there a way to make adept try to install an older version of package gnome-games or to tell me exactly what will "BREAK" stopping it from installing?
<juano> anyone know how to install spanish keyboard layout?
<spawn57> yeah
<spawn57> System Settings, reoginal and language
<spawn57> you can add you local language there, and change the keyboard layout
<juano> spawn57: yea i installed spanish, except i cant select spanish keyboard layout
<juano> spawn57: i put enable keyboard layouts and everything is blank there
<spawn57> oh
<lovloss> gaaaaah
<spawn57> honestly tehn it might be distriubution specific
<lovloss> konqueror's web browser messes up
<spawn57> what distro are you using?
<K`zan> posingaspopular: No problem.  Used to live in McHenry, Cville and slumburg and elgin and LOL!
<juano> spawn57: 6.10 edgy
<ted_> uhm... ive totally lost a file... how do I tell whereis to search for a file wich name has "Crank" in it? i know it has something else in the name, but i dont remember what...
<spawn57> ah
<spawn57> hold on then, it might be a package, lemme look it up
<juano> ted_: find / -name "Crank*"
<juano> ok spawn57 thanks
<ted_> ah :D thx :D
<K`zan> Wonder if there is a later release of the avr-gcc package that supports the Mega644?!?
<posingaspopular> K`zan:  we just had a chicago ubuntu meeting this afternoon in elmhurst, looking for maybe downtown chicago library (harold washington) or to have more meetings in elmhurst. we're looking to expand our group/ubunutu majorly in the next few months
<ForgeAus> aww I can't get pydance working!
<K`zan> posingaspopular: Elmhurst is def a better choice :-), if you are out there be SURE to visit the Lazzadro Museum which is on the same grounds as the library.
<lovloss> here's what happened. I was tired of image files opening in an annoying program, so i right-clicked and told it to always open jpegs/gifs/etc with gwenview. after that, konqueror's web browser started doing that too. that annoyed me, so i went in and changed it to open them with the embedded program, and it worked, but it does that icon thing
<K`zan> posingaspopular: http://www.lizzadromuseum.org/  -  WELL worth the trip.
<spawn57> hey juano, sorry man i can pin down what you need to get it to work
<juano> spawn57: no worries :) thanks for your help, il lkeep searching to see if i can come up with something
<posingaspopular> K`zan: awesome. tight to sleeeeep. thanks for the help
<spawn57> juano: =D
<K`zan> posingaspopular: Sure, NP, rest well and stay warm.
<juano> spawn57: its weird cause with keyboarch switch installed it sees english layout, but not spanish, and inside system preferences -> regional.. etc, no layouts appear
<bartist> hello
<bartist> my sound only works when it wants
<bartist> what can i do?
<spawn57> juano: yeah i know  =\
<spawn57> juano: i tried checking what lanugage packages I have instaleld but that didn't help it sems
<freshburn> ok this is getting even wierder
<freshburn> i am trying to install gnome-games package to a fresh kubuntu edgy all that ive installed is all recomended updates and now no matter what package i "request install" adept replies with "BREAK (install)
<dwidmann> freshburn, perhaps try with apt-get or aptitude and see if you get different results?
<freshburn> apt-get says same
<freshburn> is it possible to force isntall of an older package version? or at least tell me what will "BREAK"?
<juano> anyone succeeded at changing keyboard layouts?
<makuseru> can anyone help me beryl? everyone is dead in #beryl
<makuseru> =}
<bartist> anyone has its sound working?
<freshburn> with aptitude how do i tell it to add including all dependancies?
<freshburn> i use "+" to add the package thenn is there a way to tell it to get all the dependacies also?>
<makuseru> ci know how to fix dependency problems, but thats it
<boot_failure> Anyone here know how to fix a boot failure?
* dwidmann is back
<dwidmann> freshburn, still around? sorry about that, got caught up in a movie
<Raffy> hi
<dwidmann> 'ello
<Raffy> i need an info can u help me?
<dwidmann> perhaps
<Raff7> i only need to know what kubuntu versione i need download if i have a core 2 duo
<Raff7> so a 64 bit sistem
<dwidmann> either the x86_64 or the i386 will do, most likely.
<dwidmann> All current 64-bit processors are backwards compatible ... so take your pick.
<Raff7> ehm i've tried an'other linux distro for 64 and it didn't work :s
<Raff7> i'm downloading i386 ;)
<dwidmann> Which one, which release?
<Raff7> whitch release don't work or witch release i'm downloading?
<dwidmann> If it fails to boot for you, it's likely a kernel problem of some sort, I'd figure.
<dwidmann> which release didn't work.
<Raff7> suse 10 distro
<dwidmann> Hmm, I'm not too familiar with suse, I'll look up what kernel it uses
<Raff7> mmm
<Raff7> do'nt worry maybe is a dvd problem
<Raff7> don't*
<bLaZeD> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<dwidmann> possibly ... always a good idea to have the burning program check the write after it's written.
<K`zan> If you are looking for an updated package (old one, in this case, doesn't support something I need), where do you go - no contact info for the maintainer - launchpad->bugs (it really isn't a bug, just old)?!?
<juano> anyone know how to change keyboard layout? works in gnome, cant make it work here
<Raff7> dwidmann: i've do it
<K`zan> juano: Control center->peripherals->keyboard ?
<juano> K`zan: where is control center?
<dwidmann> K'zan, might be easier in the end to just build the package yourself, though, the package itself usually lists the maintainer, apt-cache show <package>
<shahid> are their any programs available for creating listings on ebay for linux?
<juano> K`zan: got it
<juano> K`zan: no language option
<K`zan> juano: Not sure in a stock install, but I added it from "add applets" off the panel...
<K`zan> al
<K-Ryan> Hey guys, how can I install this game? www.sauerbraten.org
<K`zan> ah
<Raff7> kubuntu have a very good server o.o 430KB in download
<dwidmann> Raff7: looks like it would have depended on which release of SuSE you tried, 10.0, 10.1, or 10.2?
<Raff7> Hi dwidmann
<Raff7> sorry is my script :
<K`zan> juano: try googling, I don't know how you change language :-(. sorry/
<Raff7> 10.01
<Raff7> 10.1*
<juano> K`zan: yeah.. im googling.. not much luck
<K`zan> juano: I suspect it will be under regional settings, checking in control panel now.
<K-Ryan> Can someone show me how to install this? www.sauerbraten.org
<dwidmann> Raff7, not sure, you could have better luck with Edgy or perhaps a shot at Feisty (the second development release was just released days ago, could be worth a try), seeing as they have newer kernels (2.6.17 and 2.6.20 respectively, as compared to SuSE 10.1 which seems to be using 2.6.16)
<Raff7> Hi dwidmann
<Raff7> grrrr script
<juano> K`zan: yeah theres a keyboard layout option there, when im in its just blank and no buttons seem to work in that window
<K-Ryan> Hellllooooo?
<Raff7> mmm
<Raff7> okey
<K`zan> juano: control panel->Regional & accessibility->keyboard layout!
<shahid> which is the best stable version of kubuntu available?
<shahid> for newbies
<juano> K`zan: yes thats where ive been, nothing in that window, just buttons that wont action
<K`zan> juano: click on the enable Keyboard Layouts checkbox
<shahid> also can someone please tell me if kubuntu is available with flash plugins and java pre-installed??
<dwidmann> shahid, depends what you're doing ... it's like they say, out with the old bugs, in with the new ... some things will be easier and other things might not be. Might as well go for the latest stable (6.10 "Edgy") if you're starting now.
<juano> K`zan: i have, no luck
<K`zan> juano: under layout.
<K-Ryan> shahid, i'm using 6.06 and i dont have complaints
<shahid> ahh ok thanks
<K-Ryan> 6.10 you gotta download
<K-Ryan> 6.06 you can order a free cd
<shahid> i'm using mepis 6.0
<dwidmann> which will take like, a month to get there ...
<K`zan> junano, works here- select one on the left  and click add...
<shahid> but wanna know if kubuntu is better
<K-Ryan> not a month
<K-Ryan> I got my kubuntu cd's in 3 weeks?
<K-Ryan> not bad for free shipping from holland to NY
<K-Ryan> Anyway, can someone help me install this? www.sauerbraten.org
<K`zan> shahid: Yes it is.
<shahid> but i have not complaints with SimplyMepis 6.0 just wondered if Kubuntu is as good or better?
<posingaspopular> raff7: ubuntu 6.06 LTS works for 64 but
<dwidmann> I've not given Mepis a try, so I can't say. It's probably also a matter of taste.
<K`zan> shahid: I tried that one too, ubuntu is working out well for me - just converted the first machine here to it and as of today I consider it usable and a success :)
<shahid> <K`zan> what features are better or as good as SimplyMepis in Kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> Raff7: ubuntu 6.06 LTS is available for 64 bit
<Raff7> we are sure the the chip fritz therisn't in core 2 duo?
<K-Ryan> Can someone please help me?
<K`zan> shahid: For me the important ones, give the live CD a try.  Was less finicky than mephis as far as I was concerned.
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, I've not a clue, what is the extension of the file you downloaded, that should give a general idea
<K-Ryan> It's a game
<K-Ryan> Which is why I linked...
<shahid> K`zan: does Kubuntu come with java & firefox plugins & MPlayer Plugins installed?
<dwidmann> I already know that, I'm wondering what the extension of the file you downloaded is though ... because I don't feel like starting the download to figure it out.
<K-Ryan> there is no one extension
<dwidmann> shahid: no
<posingaspopular> check the read me
<posingaspopular> http://www.sauerbraten.org/README.html
<shahid> ahh ok
<K-Ryan> its a tar.gz. which is decompressed
<stdin> K-Ryan: you want help?
<K-Ryan> and now its a folder sitting on my desktop
<K-Ryan> Yes please if you would be so kin
<K-Ryan> *kind
<dwidmann> K-ryan, extract it, and look in the base directory, there is probably a file called "INSTALL"
<stdin> K-Ryan: ok, let me d/l it, and we'll have a look :)
<K-Ryan> Install, nope
<K-Ryan> i have some folders
<ezaty> hai all..
<K`zan> shahid: I think so, except for the codecs for mplayer and those you can get from the mplayer site and just unpack them to /usr/local/lib/win32.
<dwidmann> how about a file "configure"?
<K-Ryan> bin, bin_unix, CVS, data, docs, packages, src
<shahid> I've just got my SimplyMepis 6.0 install exactly how i want it now, so not sure if i will give Kubuntu a test yet, but if things don't work out with this.. I'll try it next
<K-Ryan> then a readme.html about the game
<K-Ryan> a sauerbraten.pdb
<dwidmann> ooh, that makes things easy
<dwidmann> I think
<K-Ryan> and a sauerbraten._unix
<stdin> 132.57MB woah :P
<dwidmann> It looks like it's precompiled, K-Ryan, see if the files in the bin directory can be run from a terminal
<K-Ryan> It's an FPS
<K-Ryan> in bin is sauerbraten.exe
<posingaspopular> Instructions for Running Sauerbraten
<posingaspopular> For Windows: Install, edit, then run sauerbraten.bat.
<posingaspopular> For GNU/Linux: gunzip, chmod +x sauerbraten_unix and then ./sauerbraten_unix. Needs a decent and compliant OpenGL implementation.
<dwidmann> K-Ryan, well, that could be a problem ... a windows binary
<shahid> linux is very good
<shahid> i love the debian based distro's :)
<K-Ryan> Yes dwidmann, that's why I require the help of someone who knows what they are doing
<K-Ryan> Because it is indeed possible to do
<dwidmann> I'm sure, but it would take me hours to go through a 130mb download, so you require not only someone who knows what they're doing, but someone who has a very fast connection as well.
* stdin has 4Mb/s :)
<shahid> nice
<shahid> i have 2mb/s
<shahid> :(
<dwidmann> stdin: lukcy little ... :(
<K-Ryan> How many kb are in 128mb, 128000 right?
<dwidmann> hmm, nope
<K-Ryan> Uhh, yeah...
<dwidmann> 131,072
<K-Ryan> 128 multiplied by 1000
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, there are 8bits to 1 byte and 1024bytes to 1KB
<K-Ryan> Are you serious? I always thought it was an even 1k
* Raff7 sono AwAy, motivo: sono impegnato, non disturbare perfavore.
<K-Ryan> Oh well, that's not bad
<K-Ryan> Just means a little bit of my video card won't be used...
<dwidmann> 2 ^ 10 = kb, 2 ^ 20 = mb 2 ^ 30 = gb ....
<stdin> K-Ryan: and 1024KB to 1MB :P
<shahid> i need to buy a cheap video card also
<shahid> 64mb will do
<stdin> K-Ryan: ok, you see a file called "sauerbraten_unix" ?
<posingaspopular> K-Ryan: im downloading it right now
<dwidmann> shahid, you can probably get an nvidia 6600GT for a good price
<K-Ryan> Hold on ooonnneeee second, I'm setting up my drivers
<juano> K`zan: i figured it out, in input device section at Xorg.conf you need to change   Option  xkblayout "us"  ----> to ---->  Option xkblayout  "us,es"
<juano> K`zan: it worked, thats for spanish
<K-Ryan> what's my "monitor's horizontal sync range?"
<K-Ryan> fancy wording for front width?
<shahid> dwidmann: yeh i'll take a look on ebuyer i think.. i saw some good prices for decent nVidia cards their last week
<dwidmann> That would be something to get from either the internet, or the monitor's manual
<naluri> hai
<dwidmann> it's one of the factors used to determine resolution and refresh rate
<K-Ryan> Yes I can tell
<K-Ryan> The setup told me that
<shahid> dwidmann: i only need something very basic really so im not relying on the small bit of ram i have
<K`zan> juano: Glad to be able to help!
<naluri> hello k-ryan
<dwidmann> shahid, the 6600gt is a couple generations old, it probably wouldn't be more than $50
<naluri> hai k'zan
<juano> K`zan:  :-) thanks
<K-Ryan> There we go
<K-Ryan> Finally made it through all of that
<K-Ryan> Oh what the, why does glxinfo | grep direct still say "direct rendering: No"
<shahid> dwidmann: yes i think ur right, but to me it's still very recent hardware because im not really a gamer. sounds good anyway, i've never owned a graphics card that ends with letter before :)
<K-Ryan> just means that it isn't supported by default?
<K-Ryan> Because I did just set up the ATI driver thing
<K-Ryan> Anyway, now for someone to help me setup sauerbraten
<K-Ryan> if its as easy as i think it is, im going to hit myself...
<stdin> K-Ryan: it's quite easy :)
<K-Ryan> no it isnt as easy as i thought it was
<K-Ryan> I don't know what this chmod +x "ing" is
<naluri> what is this..
<K-Ryan> trying to install a game
<K-Ryan> stdin, explain to me what I am to do
<stdin> K-Ryan: you don't need to chmod it, don't worry about it
<K-Ryan> Then what do I do?
<naluri> itriying to install a game
<naluri> then what do i do
<stdin> K-Ryan: Right-click on the desktop, choose "Create New -> Link to Application"
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: chmod = change mode = change permissions, the x stands for executable, the + means to add it, so you're basically making the file executable.
<naluri> you don't need to chomd it, dont worry about it
<naluri> ??????????????????????????????
<naluri> ?????????????????????????/
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stdin> K-Ryan: call it "Sauerbraten" or what ever you want, click on the  "Application" tab
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<K-Ryan> where do i put in the path to the file?
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<K-Ryan> in workpath?
<dwidmann> You can stop now naluri
<naluri> 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<naluri> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<K-Ryan> Yeah what the hell is he doing?
<stdin> naluri: give it a rest
<naluri> ok dwidmannnnn
<K-Ryan> Eh, no matter, continue
<naluri> hahaha..
<naluri> ok stdin
<naluri> now i tell u
<naluri> ............
<stdin> K-Ryan: In the name part call it "Sauerbraten", in the command part, click browse and set it to where "'sauerbraten_unix" is
<naluri> K-Ryan: In the name part call it "Sauerbraten", in the command part, click browse and set it to where "'sauerbraten_unix" is
<naluri> Eh, no matter, continue
<naluri> ?????????????????????????
<naluri> You can stop now naluri
<naluri> naluri: give it a rest
<K-Ryan> bin_unix or the linux_client?
<naluri>  bin_unix or the linux_client?
<K-Ryan> Alright well naluri just earned an ignore
<naluri> <-- rexbron has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<naluri> Alright well naluri just earned an ignore
<K-Ryan> Anyway, stdin do I put the command to bin_unix or linux_client?
<stdin> K-Ryan: go up one directory, there is a file called "sauerbraten_unix" use that
<K-Ryan> oh, yeah i see it
<dwidmann> and a second ignore :\
<juano> where can i set my apps that run on startup? i already put a script with +x in /etc/init.d
<juano> it doesnt work
<naluri>  where can i set my apps that run on startup? i already put a script with +x in /etc/init.d
<K-Ryan> testing...
<naluri>  where can i set my apps that run on startup? i already put a script with +x in /etc/init.d
<naluri> testing...
<naluri> it doesnt work
<K-Ryan> it was loading
<stdin> K-Ryan: then if the "Work path" you need to set it to the same directory that sauerbraten_unix is in
<K-Ryan> nothing happened
<K-Ryan> oh, heh =)
<naluri> K-Ryan: then if the "Work path" you need to set it to the same directory that sauerbraten_unix is in
<naluri> what happen now....
<naluri> oh, heh =)
<K-Ryan> testing again...
<stdin> naluri: any reason for you behaving like that?
<juano> naluri: you bored_
<K-Ryan> naluri is ignored =)
<naluri> no.. just kidding only
<naluri> naluri is ignored =)
<naluri> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha......
<stdin> go kidd in #kubuntu-offtopic , not in a support channel please
<K-Ryan> stdin when i try to open it it justs loads then disapears
<K-Ryan> under the general tab it says type: desktop config file
<K-Ryan> could that be a problem?
<stdin> K-Ryan: no, it's supposed to say that
<K-Ryan> okay, then is there anything else?
<K-Ryan> under permissions i made it executable
<K-Ryan> application the lines read like this
<K-Ryan> Sauerbraten, Sauerbraten, /home/ryan/Desktop/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unix, /home/ryan/Desktop/sauerbraten
<stdin> K-Ryan: Try not making it executable, desktop links don't need to be (and shouldn't be)
<K-Ryan> nothing
<K-Ryan> Did it work for you?
<stdin> yeah
<K-Ryan> =(
<bartist> hello, i love kubuntu
<bartist> but because of sound pb, i might use another distro
<bartist> hello, i love kubuntu
<bartist> but because of sound pb, i might use another distro
<bartist> my sound works when it wants
<bartist> its getting me crasy!
<bartist> one day it works, and the other it doesn't
<bartist> it's veery frustrating
<K-Ryan> stdin is there anyway i can run it through maybe the terminal and find out whats wrong?
<stdin> K-Ryan: yeah, open konsole, type "cd Desktop/sauerbraten" , then "./sauerbraten_unix"
<stdin> K-Ryan: the './' part is important, do don't forget it :)
<K-Ryan> bash: cd: desktop/sauerbraten: no such file or directory
<stdin> K-Ryan: case sensitive "cd Desktop/sauerbraten" not "cd desktop/sauerbraten"
<K-Ryan> oh, sorry used to windows
<K-Ryan> ah yes, much better
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> is kubuntu better than ubuntu?
<K-Ryan> runs KDE instead of GNOME
<K-Ryan> It's a personal choice thing
<Dasnipa`> tHeTrUetheOnethe, kubuntu is ubuntu technically
<K-Ryan> ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: depends what you like, try both
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> which one better for a noob
<K-Ryan> Either
<K-Ryan> I'm new too, Ubuntu is nice
<K-Ryan> But I happen to like Kubuntu
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> can i go above 1024 screen resolution
<K-Ryan> My friend however likes Ubuntu
<K-Ryan> Should be able to
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> do i need to change something?
<K-Ryan> As in manually change your screen resolution?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: you can go as high as your graphics card and monitor can support
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> settings in ubuntu limited to 1024
<K-Ryan> what stdin said
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> do i need to install drivers?
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: use that 2nd command
<bartist> what do you know about x sound server?
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> thanks ill try that
<stdin> K-Ryan: try installing "libsdl1.2debian-all"
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> can i install kubuntu and then ubuntu on top?
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-all
<K-Ryan> yes?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: yeah, you can use both installed on the same system
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> how do i switch between them?
<stdin> K-Ryan: actually, just install "libsdl1.2debian": sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian
<K-Ryan> that's what i typed
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: you would choose which you want to run before you login
<stdin> K-Ryan: without the "all" on the end
<K-Ryan> oh...
<K-Ryan> umm well i already went through with it *shrug*
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> neat
<lovloss> any blendermeisters here?
<lovloss> (aka, masters of blender 3d)
<K-Ryan> it's still not working! =(
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> whats the difference between a CD and DVD distro
<stdin> K-Ryan: it doesn't really matter too much, now try running the game from konsole again
<lovloss> dvd probably has more stuff on it
<K-Ryan> same error
<K-Ryan> error loading libsdl_image-1.2.so.0
<K-Ryan> thats the main part
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: the dvd has the Desktop install and the text mode install, it also has some packages on the DVD so you can use it to install some packages
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> are they worth installing?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: there are a lot of packages on it, some are, some aren't
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> when newer version of kubuntu come out, do i have to reinstall it completely?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: no, you can just upgrade
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> cool
<stdin> K-Ryan: try "sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2"
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> how much disk space do i need for both ubuntu and kubuntu?
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> and other apps
<K-Ryan> now i dont have libsdl_mixer-1.2.so.0
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: usually around 10GB is fine, but it depends if you're going to be downloading a lot
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> does it use pagefiles like windows?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: it can, but it uses a swap partition, so the page file is on it's own partition
<K-Ryan> now its not letting me cd Desktop/sauerbraten
<K-Ryan> i fixed the mixer thing
<K-Ryan> and i get how to get the other files
<K-Ryan> but now i can't cd it
<K-Ryan> to test and find what i need
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> but it will still take up the space of that 10gb partition right?
<stdin> K-Ryan: are you sure you aren't already in there?
<K-Ryan> ryan@ryan-desktop:/$
<blekos> anoyone nows how to make vlc the default player for firefox?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: no, you give it it's own partition
<stdin> K-Ryan: what error do you get with "cd Desktop" then ?
<K-Ryan> bash: cd: Desktop/sauerbraten: No such file or directory
* K-Ryan shrugs
<stdin> K-Ryan: just try "cd Desktop"
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> will i be able to use fat32 partitions for storage?
<K-Ryan> no such file or directory o.O
<stdin> K-Ryan: type "ls" to list what files and dirs there are
<K-Ryan> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd      lib         media  opt   root  srv  tmp  var
<K-Ryan> boot  dev    home  initrd.img  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: yeah, you can use any partition type you want, but windows understands fat32 too, so it's good for sharing files between windows and linux
<stdin> K-Ryan: you're in / for some reason :P
<K-Ryan> uhh, how do i get out?
<stdin> K-Ryan: just type "cd" to go back to your home
<K-Ryan> nvm..
<K-Ryan> It's a habit from windows...
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> is sudo used to run commands?
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> while sh to run files?
<posingaspopular> #join ubuntu-marketing
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: no, sudo is used to run commands as root (super user), sh is a shell, like DOS is a shell and bash is too
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> what does sudo -s do?
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> give u super-powers?
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: it lets you use the root account while maintaining the location of the home dir and others, that link has all that information
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> oh ok thanks
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
* Raff7 sono tornato dall'AwAy dopo 53 minuti 13 secondi, motivo: sono impegnato, non disturbare perfavore.
<stdin> tHeTrUetheOnethe: they explain it better on the link than I can :P
<amigaflame> hello guys, could someone told me what is the differences between suse and kubuntu?
<mineur> it's a different distro
<amigaflame> yes i know that but what are the real differences?
<stdin> there are a lot
<amigaflame> which is better? im using suse
<stdin> suse is RPM, Kubuntu is DEB
<mineur> package system to install software
<mineur> :)
<mineur> it's all about preferences :) I prefer deb
<stdin> can't stand rpms
<stdin> dependency hell :P
<mineur> once there was a time it was the only option available :d
<ForgeAus> help! I need to apply a patch to pydance
<ForgeAus> I don't even know hwere it installed itself to and which file to patch
<mineur> amigaflame: I'd say give .deb a try... and you'll never want another system again :)
<ForgeAus> all I know is I need to apply pydance.patch to it...
<ciapsadm> Salutare!
<mineur> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mineur> my italian isn't that great :p
<amigaflame> i ll try it, i used to have windows but since i try linux theres no way back : )
<flo> stupid question but i'vd just discoverd linux and i'm triing to learn c in my spare time, now with kate how can i insert an automatic space in at the begining of a new line?indentantion sourd of
<Xemanth> how do I format usb memory sticks in kubuntu ?
<ForgeAus> ahh I found out.... its a patch for fontfx.py file under pydance to get it running under edgy
<ForgeAus> now it worx!
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
* Raff7 sono AwAy, motivo: sono impegnato, non disturbare perfavore.
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> what is the equivalent of gksudo "gnome-open %u" in kubuntu?
<spawn57> kdesu I think
<spawn57> that's to open a program as root
<hyper_ch> any OOo Calc pros here? got a problem with the lookup function
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> kdesu "kde-open %u"?
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<bartist> i give up
<bartist> bye bye kubuntu
<bartist> hello mepi
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> whats wrong
<hyper_ch> bartist: what's not working?
<bartist> my sound works only when it wants!!
<bartist> one day it works, the other is doesnt
<bartist> i ve been through all the guides and tutorials out there
<bartist> and nothing works
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> oh ya sound can be a bitch
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> what soundcard u have
<spawn57> do you use any usb sound devices?
<bartist> intel ac97
<bartist> sometime i plug my ipod
<bartist> last time i had sound, it was just before sound server crashed, while running amarok with my ipod plugged
<The_Paranoid> anyone knows how to bind a network-card to an interface ? eth0 and eth1 are switching places every reboot :(
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> ipod is probably causing the problem
<bartist> it is unplugged now
<bartist> and still no sound!
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> no idea then
<stdin> The_Paranoid: yeah, yo need to put it in /etc/iftab like "eth0 MAC-ADDRESS"
<bartist> well i try mepis
<bartist> see ya
<The_Paranoid> stdin: k, thx :)
<tHeTrUetheOnethe> gl
<spawn57> The_Paranoid: fill out the detials in /etc/network , you might have to look into a howto for that
<stdin> The_Paranoid: look at "man 5 iftab" for more info on it
<The_Paranoid> k, will do, thx ;)
* Linux_Galore notes sound in mepis is just as bad s most distro's
<Linux_Galore> as*
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to use K wireless manager to connect to a internet connection.  Is there a way to enter a  WPA PSK into it?
<ForgeAus> fsview is interesting!
<blekos> is it possible to have smg in system tray to show my the network connection icons (smg like gnome/ windows have)
<blekos> is it possible to have smg in system tray to show my the network connection icons (smg like gnome/ windows have)
<fdoving> blekos: yes. for example 'knemo'.
<waylandbill> fdoving: for some reason I had trouble remembering nemo. All I kept thinking of was nero. ;-D
<makuseru> how can i see the version of a program?
<makuseru> whats the terminal command
<fdoving> makuseru: depends on the program.. which program is this?
<makuseru> fglrx
<fdoving> the driver?
<makuseru> yes
<fdoving> i'd recommend opening adept manager, and searching for the package in the list, then when you find it click it
<makuseru> i didnt know it was in there
<waylandbill> anyone know what gcc will work with a 2.4 kernel os? 3.4?
<stdin> waylandbill: yeah, 3.4 should work
* Hawai`i is away: Away at the moment
<stamen> !agent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weedar> Some python game screwed up my viewport, it is now 640x480, while the resolution is 1024x768. Can I fix this without rebooting or restarting KDE?
<stdin> weedar: try switching to TTY1 then back to TTY7
<weedar> didn't work stdin
<stdin> weedar: can you change it in System Settings, set it to 640x480 (for example) then back to 1024x768
<weedar> stdin: where in system settings? Under "monitor & display" all I get is "the module monitor & display cannot be loaded"
<stdin> weedar: try Alt-F2 and in there type "kcmshell Peripherals/displayconfig"
<weedar> stdin: still get "module coudl not be loaded" :/
<stdin> weedar: hmm, you may just have to logout and back in then
<weedar> argh, how annoying :) thanks for your help though stdin
<stdin> no problem :) something strange has happened if you keep getting "module .... cannot be loaded"
<weedar> Got a tip from someone in #kde - krandrtray
<php-freak> where can I get a text browser at, or can firefox do this?
<weedar> It's a realy fancy utility that enables you to change resolution on-the-fly
<stdin> php-freak: you mean in a console ?
<php-freak> just at text based browser
<waylandbill> lynx, links, elinks
<kuw88> #kuwait
<balint> Hi everybody! How can i change my K menu to a kbfx one?
<balint> i select the spinx with kbfxconfig, but no effect, even after restarting X :(
<kuw88> all the bady use linux?
<balint> ni idea how to make kbfx working?
* Raffy sono tornato dall'AwAy dopo 1 ore 34 minuti 3 secondi, motivo: sono impegnato, non disturbare perfavore.
<stdin> balint: you need to add it to the panel, it's an applet
<Raffy> dwidmann: i've finish the download :D
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Raffy> can i install it on a SATA disk?
<weedar> How can I set a package to be held back, so it doesn't get replaced by other packages?
<stdin> Raffy: you can install kubuntu on a SATA, yeah
<Raffy> i hope that it work :
<Raffy> i hopeit work* :
<Raffy> i hope it work* :
<Raffy> XD
<balint> stdin: thx, i guess i remain at the classic menu :)
<stdin> balint: you can remove the old menu if you don't want it
<balint> stdin: i know but i dont like the new one, cause they're not transparent
<stdin> ahh :)
<balint> stdin: im a big transperancy fan :) and now i would like to fin out if its possible to remove the borders of the "old" K menu. cause if I make it 100% transparent, than the borders arent trans. and they're ugly :(
<KennethP> When installing the webdeveloper 1.0.2 extention on Firefox 2.0.0.1 via Adept on Kubuntu 6.10 I see this 'Not compatible with Firefox 2.0.0.1' message' - the developer claims that it should be... any ideas?
<Raffy> what is swap?
<Raffy> asd
<aakarsh> finally irc in firefox
<benjamin> ?
<ForgeAus> chatzilla?
<aakarsh> yup
<ForgeAus> its not new
<aakarsh> didnt try it before
<ForgeAus> mozilla had it for LONG time
<aakarsh> i know :)
<aakarsh> new to me any way
<stdin> !swap | Raffy
<ubotu> Raffy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ForgeAus> I still like konversation better
<aakarsh> yeah but chatzilla is ubiquitous
<dinosaur-rus> does anybody know if it'll be possible to use asterisks in Feisty's password boxes?
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone know anything about msec?
<stdin> what's that?
<TurnTheOtherWay> security for mandriva, theyre making one for ubuntu
<stdin> what dose it do exactly ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> sets a security level, you type into console and it sets level e.g 3 is a security level for internet ithink
<TurnTheOtherWay> !msec
<tobias_> hello ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> !usec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> !security
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about security - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> damn that bot
<tobias_> o.o
<tobias_> do you think you can help me ? i got a problem with my video-card
<stdin> looks like it's only available as an RMP
<stdin> *RPM
<TurnTheOtherWay> whats an rpm?
<stdin> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stdin> tobias_: what's the problem? and the card?
<esben> stdin: What video card is it, anyway?
<stdin> esben: huh?
<tobias_> nvidia 7600 gs ... it doesn#t show that it's there. it's like it doesn't detect there is one
<esben> stdin: sorry, misclick :}
<stdin> tobias_: ls it a PCI card? and if so, does it show in lspci?
<tobias_> PCIe yes .... what's lspci ?
<stdin> tobias_: it lists the pci cars you have. in konsole
<stdin> *cards
<tobias_> that#s what it shows 00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0377 (rev a2)
<TurnTheOtherWay> alright... being a newb, i could use a little info Quote "Linux makes it easy to construct firewalls that protect your system against hackers ". is a firewall required for kubuntu, and if so how dyou get one?
<TurnTheOtherWay> supreme noobety :)
<esben> tobias_: I run that card or one very similar without problems. You want to install linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: you don't *need* one, unless you are running an open server, and it's already installed, built in, you'd just need a frontend, like firestarter
<tobias_> i did that yesterday i think
<stdin> tobias_: what dose "lspci|grep VGA" show ?
<esben> tobias_: Very well, try "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log". Does that give you anything with nvidia in it?
<tobias_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1)
<esben> tobias_: Ignore stuff like (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<tobias_> from the first one
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: whats a frontend? and  theres a built-in one?
<tobias_> tat's all :
<tobias_>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<tobias_> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: a frontend is a front end GUI, you just install it, you don't need a frontend to use it, but iptables (the linux firewall) can get complex
<esben> tobias_: And grep nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log gives you about three lines with (II) in front?
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: where do you get firestarter from? it comes with?
<stdin> tobias_: what dose "lspci|grep VGA" show ? "PCI bridge" is not a graphics vard
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: it's available in the ubuntu repositories, you just install it with adept
<tobias_> yes
<tobias_> three lines with (II)
<tobias_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0392 (rev a1)
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: could you give me a link or instruct for that?
<stdin> tobias_: so the card is detected
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: ive looked at package installations and they seem somewhat... complicated
<tobias_> ok
<esben> tobias_: Try running glxgears (it is in the mesa-utils) package... if that turns out alright, I rather think the card is working perfectly
<esben> tobias_: Or do you have a specific reason to why it shouldn't work?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: it's not, you just open adept, click the package you want, then choose install, then apply. then it's done
<tobias_> no ... i'll try that now
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: there is, however, a guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<esben> tobias_: glxgears -info will print some extra info, if you care
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: tasty, thanks a lot :) ill go install kubuntu lol.
<esben> tobias_: If it says stuff like : GL_VERSION    = 2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.76
<waylandbill> aptitude is a nice alternative. It tracks what depedencies are not needed any longer when removing.
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: if you're ever stuck on how to do something in Kubuntu, or need help, this is why we're here :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: hopefully next time i have a question i'll be able to ask in while using kubuntu not windows ;)
<tobias_> hmm it's working
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: I hope so too :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> i'll probably end up with tobias's problem :o lol. see you in kubuntu all!
<tobias_> o,O
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<Hug> hey
<TurnTheOtherWay> oh one last thing, does kubuntu come with skype or somesuch attacked?
<TurnTheOtherWay> *attached
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: no, but there is a simple way to install it, takes 2 mins :)
<tobias_> hmm but uhm ... i still can't put my resolution higher than 1024X 768
<esben> tobias_: Probably you x configuration, one sec
<stdin> tobias_: that's nothing to do with the card, that's to do with xorg
<stdin> !xconf | tobias_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<stdin> !xconfig | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<Hug> i wanted to change grub's theme like this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=29962&forummode=2&forumpage=0&forumexplevel=99 where du i have to place the entry: splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/grubuntu.xpm.gz in menu.lst
<esben> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> tobias_: use that command at the end to allow you to go bigger than 1024x768
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: do you need password for every app you open???
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: it says "select adept, enter your password..."
<Hug> do i have to change other things in the file?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: no, only the ones that need super user privileges, installing software, changing system configuration, that type of stuff
<TurnTheOtherWay> ahh and thats set on install. k cheers
<stdin> Hug: no, just add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst (best to put it under the part that says "# Pretty colours")
<Hug> hm, ok, without a sharp?
<tobias_> uhm no it doesn't i think  *noob*
<stdin> Hug: just add the line as you wrote it here, under that part, you don't put a "#" in
<tobias_> [ ]  1152x768                                                         
<tobias_>       [*]  1024x768
<Hug> kk, thx
<tobias_> mhh i gotta go
<tobias_> bye bye
<buz> is there a way to get hyphenation for en-us in openoffice on edgy?
<Ash-Fox> Is it normal to get this message in apt-build when building packages?: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!?
<Ash-Fox> Well, actually, when installing them after building them (apt-build install)
<stdin> Ash-Fox: yeah, that's normal
<Ash-Fox> Thanks.. A bit missleading to fail on that though
<stdin> Ash-Fox: it's because it's looking for your GPG key (as you built the package)
<Ash-Fox> Oh I understand, it's just a bit puzzling why they didn't get it to ignore the error in the first case.. after all you just typed 'apt-buld install <package>'
<Ash-Fox> err warning
<waylandbill> stdin: if you have a GPG key, will it know to use it?
<Ash-Fox> waylandbill, I'm guessing it needs to in the root account, because it certainly didn't use the gpg key set in my user account :P
<stdin> depends on how you have it set up, sometimes it'll build as root, and root won't have a key
<waylandbill> stdin: right. didn't think of that.
<stdin> you could copy your ~/.gnupg dir to /root (and make sure the permissions are set up right), then I think it would use your key
<waylandbill> I've never used it, but might check it out. Don't know how much benefit is gained optimizing anything outside the kernel though.
<stdin> as long as you make sure to set it to use your name & email address in the maintainer field
<stdin> I use 'checkinstall' it's easier for single apps imo
<waylandbill> I've used checkinstall, but adept then wants to notify that there is an update. :-D
<stdin> then give it a stupid version number, like "99999" :P
<Ash-Fox> "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10" argh...
<waylandbill> yeah but then it'll never notify when a newer comes available
<Ash-Fox> I hate working on systems that have barely any of the dev files installed, always weird bugs like this
<stdin> waylandbill: then make you mind up what you want :P
<waylandbill> hehe
<stdin> Ash-Fox: check the pre-install script for where it may be failing
<tobias_> hmm there is still nothing working as it should :/
<andreasw> Kubuntu changed my xorg.conf without any reason to vesa and set the keyboard to us (from de) why?
<stdin> andreasw: it wouldn't do it "for no reason"
<andreasw> stdin: it did
<andreasw> stdin: I did not change any hardware
<andreasw> stdin: And I also did not change my german keyboard to an us one ^
<andreasw> ^
<stdin> andreasw: a user must have done something to change it, the system can't just change itself like that
<andreasw> stdin: It can like a realized after starting my computer this morning I had that changes in my xorg.conf
<stdin> andreasw: the system it's self won't do it, a user has to do something to make it do it, have you reconfigured you're xserver ?
<andreasw> stdin: No I didn't reconfigure it. And I wouldn't also set the keyboard to us and my graphic card driver to vesa because I have a nvidia card and put nvidia in there.
<andreasw> I always configure xorg.conf with vim
<stdin> andreasw: just change it back, something a user did made the system change it
<andreasw> stdin: I already did that but I can't get it why my xorg.conf was replaced
<stdin> andreasw: either someone installed something that changed it, or ran a command to change it. It wouldn't have changes on its own, it can't
<waylandbill> it has to be something that was done as the super user for sure.
<tobias_> o,O i still can't put my resolution higher than 1024X 768 ... i really doN#t know what to do
<andreasw> stdin: and what should that be?
<stdin> andreasw: check your logs: /var/log/auth.log
<andreasw> stdin: I work here alone at the computer and nobody can connect to the computer via ssh for example so nobody changed the config file
<waylandbill> like stdin said. check the auth.log. it had to be done as root.
<andreasw> I already did that and o wonder nobody had changed it
<waylandbill> I can't think of anything that would just change it without someone initiating some command
<andreasw> But I see there is no use to discuss any longer here because nobody will believe that I didn't make any changes myself and I don't know which of my installed packages should change the xorg.conf
<stdin> kubuntu can't just decide to change ti, somebody or some command/script changed it
<hak5fan> Hi.... I think I managed to install the drivers for my Nvidia Gfx card I used this "guide": http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=421665&highlight=nvidia+version+mismatch+x+window
<hak5fan> how can I make sure the drivers are really installed
<stdin> hak5fan: what dose "modprobe -l nvidia" show ?
<andreasw> Jan 14 12:46:28 andyskiste python2.4: Graphics card hardware has changed. Reconfiguring xorg.conf using 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<andreasw> Jan 14 12:46:30 andyskiste python2.4: dpkg-reconfigure:
<andreasw> Jan 14 12:46:30 andyskiste python2.4: Writing graphics card hardware list to /var/lib/guidance/guidance-gfxhardware-snapshot
<hak5fan> 2 sec
<andreasw> aptitude is my dear friend
<hak5fan> obbs copied two much there
<andreasw> or some program which produces this line
<andreasw> So please don't tell me only the user can change the xorg.conf
<stdin> when did I say ONLY a user can change it?
<hak5fan> "/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko"
<stdin> I said a user or script
<andreasw> stdin: Well you said the system doesn't do this without a user
<stdin> and I was right, it as a script
<stdin> hak5fan: then it's installed
<andreasw> stdin: andreasw: a user must have done something to change it, the system can't just change itself like that
<hak5fan> thanx
<andreasw> andreasw: I just checked the time it was at the system start
<andreasw> lol
<andreasw> @ stdin
<stdin> andreasw: and what initiated the script to run?
<andreasw> stdin: I am here to ask that maybe a script in a runlevel
<andreasw> stdin: I am no kubuntu expert but I will check out the scripts probably there is a hardware detection script
<andreasw> stdin: which is run at every startup
<andreasw> unfortunatelly the log only says python
<stdin> andreasw: /etc/init.d/kde-guidance which runs /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/displayconfig-hwprobe.py , it detects changes in hardware
<andreasw> stdin: ah ok
<stdin> andreasw: so it must have detected a change for some reason
<stdin> andreasw: and gone and reconfigured the xorg.conf file
<andreasw> stdin: ok now I know the reason
<andreasw> stdin: And you know that the system can make such crazy things ;)
<stdin> andreasw: but you didn't change the hardware ?
<andreasw> stdin: No I didn't
<stdin> andreasw: then it shouldn't have changed it ??
<andreasw> stdin: Thats what I want to say all the time hehe
<stdin> andreasw: it's only used for when you change graphics hardware
<andreasw> stdin: So it is a bug
<stdin> andreasw: you said it changed it for no reason, it thought it had a reason :P
<andreasw> stdin: which most probable is not repruduceable and so it is hard to fill out a bug report
<stdin> andreasw: true, bur report it anyway, giving as much info as possible, and copies of logs
<andreasw> dapper had less bugs
<andreasw> ;)
<stdin> I'm on feisty, so far it's stable :)
<andreasw> yes if you don't look in the depth ^
<andreasw> I had here kwalletbug, console font bug, hw detection bug
<stdin> andreasw: if you look at the bugs for feisty, there aren't that many
<balint> can i run the msn messenger with wine? :D
<andreasw> stdin: not so many found ^^
<stdin> balint: why not use kopete ?
<andreasw> stdin: but I should install it in vmware to check if at least some edgy bugs don't exist there
<balint> stdin: i am using kopete, but kopete yet is stupid :)
<balint> stdin: for example i cnt save the animated emoticons that i recieve
<andreasw> balint: I like it very much
<stdin> andreasw: is your hard disk (P)ATA?
<balint> stdin: only the default smileys can be used :(
<andreasw> stdin: no it isn't
<balint> andreasw: can you save the custom emoticons?
<andreasw> balint: no I don't care about such eye candy ^^
<stdin> andreasw: was going to warn you, everything is scsi in feisty, so your hda would be sda :P
<andreasw> stdin: also normal IDE drives?
<balint> andreasw: but is it possible?
<stdin> andreasw: yes, even normal IDE https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<andreasw> balint: I don't know but I think if you can't receive it it won't work
<balint> well i can recieve them, i see them, i just cant save them :(
<andreasw> stdin: back to the old days where you had to SCSI emulate your IDE burner to work for linux
<Xera> custom emotes suck anyway
<balint> Xera: :D but i used to use them :)
<Xera> they're so damn annoying
<Xera> xD
<stdin> andreasw: I remember, now you'll have everything on a SCSI layer
<andreasw> stdin: Can you still change settings with hdparm because it only works with IDE drives
<balint> Xera: well there are sometimes, but i dont use them in every word, so i dont change leters to emoticons...
<andreasw> stdin: I think I should go back to debian, less crazy changes to the system ;)
<Xera> balint: lol
<stdin> andreasw: don't know about hdparm, I haven't tried yet, but I doubt it works anymore
<andreasw> stdin: How will I then change multiple sector cound to 16?
<andreasw> stdin: Because that increases system responsability a lot under high hd load
<hak5fan> I have some more problems with my installation.... When I try to boot ubuntu my pc just restarts... this happens excatly 50% of the time...
<hak5fan> very strange don't you think?
<andreasw> hak5fan: Check your RAM with memtest86+
<stdin> andreasw: I haven't had a chance to read over the wiki page yet, only got the link a few mins ago, maybe it's not needed
<andreasw> hak5fan: You can do that by selecting it from the boo menu at system startup
<hak5fan> ok ill do that... btw how do you adress people in irc?
<hak5fan> like you just did
<andreasw> stdin: I hope so because if you can't change it it would be a big backstep
<Xera> hak5fan: type part of the name then press tab
<Xera> like hak *tab* = hak5fan
<hak5fan> Xera: tnx
<Xera> np
<andreasw> I also don't understand why my second network device is eth2 and not eth1
<stdin> andreasw: If I don't find out from the wiki, I'll ask in #ubuntu+1 later, see if they have an answer
<kkosmo> someone can help me
<kkosmo> ?
<andreasw> stdin: ok
<andreasw> kkosmo: Tell us your problem otherwise we can't know if we can help you
<kkosmo> somone can help how i can print in printer lexmark z6100 what i need to do
<kkosmo> i am in kubuntu 6.10
<andreasw> kkosmo: go to system settings and configure it there
<tobias_> hmm i still have problems with my video card ... appearently everything is installed and it detects the card but i can't put my resolution higher
<kkosmo> yes but there no have this printer
<andreasw> kkosmo: You will find that in the k-menu
<kkosmo> in the list
<andreasw> hmm
<andreasw> kkosmo: Did you also google?
<kkosmo> no
<kkosmo> help
<andreasw> the probelm is that I don't have that printer and so I don't know which driver you need or whether it is not supported
<waylandbill> may not be a supported model.
<kkosmo> ok i fing
<kkosmo> find
<kkosmo> that printerr
<kkosmo> sec
<Rythan> Speaking of printers, does anyone have experience with the Turboprint driver?
<waylandbill> linuxprinting.org is usually a good place to start.
<kkosmo> look in the model
<kkosmo> i dont find my printer
<matthias> hi
<waylandbill> just because a printer can be bought doesn't mean it's supported under Linux, so you may be out of luck
<kkosmo> i think that printer supported in linux
<kkosmo> i have the list
<kkosmo> of the printers that not supported
<matthias> i want to use my pda with gnome! i got a connection, but i've got a  last question. the tutorial sais i have to open some ports on the firewall, what must i do to open them?
<kkosmo> and my priner
<matthias> following ports: 5678:tcp, 5679:tcp, 990:tcp
<kkosmo> not in this list
<Xera> matthias: unless you installed a firewall there isn't one
<matthias> hmm ok
<matthias> thx
<matthias> no iptables?
<Xera> dunno
<matthias> Xera: ok
<ctd_> Dear Experts , Need help with upping the screen resolution. Hardware .... Samsung 940BW Monitor supports 1440x900, Motherboard Intel 946GZIS , GMA3000 . Current resolution @ 1280x1024. Need help , tried editing xorg.conf , did no good.
<tobias_> hey i got more or less the same problem
<Xera> ctd_: ctrl alt - or +
<ctd_> Xera : Did not understand that.
<Xera> press ctrl + alt + "+"
<ctd_> When and where ?
<kkosmo> hi someone how i can format partition from the linux
<kkosmo> ?
<ctd_> Tobias_ : Do you have a similar problem with resolution etc ?
<Xera> kkosmo: use cfdisk
<tobias_> ctd: yes
<Xera> ctd_: just press it, it'll change your resolution
<stdin> kkosmo: what do you want format it as ?
<ctd_> Xera : Just tried it , did not good.
<Xera> ctd_: hmm
<tobias_> nor did it here
<Xera> well it works here
<ctd_> Hmm
<Xera> press Ctrl and Alt and plus or minus, not the ones under the f keys, the ones on the numpad
<tobias_> i did that o,O
<Xera> um
<ctd_> yes , thats what I tried , no luck.
<ctd_> Ok , I am running Kubuntu
<ctd_> KDE
<Xera> same
<tobias_> same here
<Xera> lol
<tobias_> lol
<Xera> Qt: 3.3.6
<Xera> KDE: 3.5.2
<Xera> kde-config: 1.0
<stdin> ctd_: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" then choose the resolutions you want to be able to use
<ctd_> Hmm , my guess is that there has to be tweak made to the xorg.conf with appropriate settings , just need to find the right settings. So far I hve put it the recommended vertical and horizontal refresh freqs etc.
<ctd_> stdin : Are you a bot ?
<stdin> ctd_: no :P
<ctd_> :) Thank god !
<Xera> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<ctd_> stdin , let me try that , I am sure ubotu is a bot :)
<Xera> well duh
<Xera> XD
<stdin> !bot
<Xera> !botsnack
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Yum!
<kkosmo> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<balint> i read somewhere that i can use pictures instead of usernames on login screen. how can i set that?
<Xera> O_o?
<ctd_> tobias_ : Did you try the reco from stdin ?
<tobias_> could you give me that command again _
<ctd_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<ctd_> Hopefully if this works , I will get a new name , so far ctd has stood for crash test and die.
<tobias_> mhh
<tobias_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<ctd_> Hmm , perhaps you have some other installation or upgrade in progress.
<stdin> tobias_: try: sudo fuser -k /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ctd_> stdin : what does fuser do ?
<tobias_>    /var/cache/debconf/config.dat:  5869
<stdin> ctd_: kills the process that's locked the file
<ctd_> thx
<ctd_> I can't wait to restart X now , thanks for your help. Bye
<tobias_> ok and how do i enable another resolution there ?
<fdoving> fuser -vki is nice. it'll ask you if you want to kill the process locking the file
<matthias> hi everybody...i got some source from an svn an now i have to make ./bootstrap do i need some packages for bootstrap?
<rolando> hola
<tobias_> there are only 3 ones with a [*] 
<rolando> is there a way to return to the default xorg settings automatically?
<stdin> tobias_: select the ones you want to use, space bar selects them
<matthias> rolando: you coult exec: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<tobias_> ahh thnx
<matthias> then you are asked the default questions and a new xorg.conf is written
<rolando> because i f*ucked up something and now when i try glxinfo my pc just freezes
<stdin> rolando: use sudo before the command
<matthias> oh yes sry: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<stdin> matthias: and it's "xserver-xorg" not "xorg"
<rolando> the sudo i knew thanx :)
<rolando> but you see this is not automatic
<jose__> hi all, one basic question... how cannot make gizmo start automaticly when i turn on kubuntu. Anyone could help?
<rolando> i have to answer a lot of technical questions
<tobias_> uhm and how do i make it stay like that ? when i press enter  and restart it it's the same it was before ... *stupid*
<makuseru> where can i get ATI Radeon Drivers
<rolando> what driver i want ati or radeon?
<matthias> ok so it would be: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<matthias> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jose__> sorry, i meant "I", not "how" :;D
<stdin> jose__: in Konqueror, go to "~/.kde/Autostart" and add a link to application there that points to gizmo
<jose__> thanks stdin!
<matthias> stdin: is there an Autostart folder for gnome?
<stdin> matthias: no, but there is another method to do it
<kkosmo> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<kkosmo> lol
<Xera> "The model number for your Radeon card is a 9500 pro or above" damn, so my radeon 9250 won't work? :(
<tobias_> stdin ... how i make it stay like that (with the resolution) ... i can select the ones i want and press enter but it just stays the way it is
<stdin> !autostart | matthias
<ubotu> matthias: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<stdin> matthias: I guess ubotu only shows the KDE way in here :P
<Xera> !gnomeautostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeautostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> >:
<stdin> matthias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<TurnTheOtherWay> STDIN. need, a little help
<kkosmo> !skim
<stdin> tobias_: did you restart the X server after ?
<ctd_> Hello stdid , tobian
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1216 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<matthias> stdin: ok thx
<tobias_> hmm i'll do so
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: yes?
<ctd_> Did not work ,
<kkosmo> somone can tell me what i can do with skim
<kkosmo> ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: i installed kubuntu and grub has error 2 so no OS atg all, and no usage for comp
<ctd_> in fact it got worse , only resolution it picked up was 1024x768
<weedar> Touching the edges of my touchpad causes scrolling, how can I prevent this?
<matthias> stdin i joined ubuntu. there ubotu shows the right ;-) thx same link as yours
<Xera> weedar: it's supposed to do that xD
<stdin> ctd_: if it's an intel chip, you may need the  915resolution package, I do
<makuseru> are there drivers for ATI cards older than 8500?
<tobias_> ah thank you a lo stdin :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: no windows either. i think it may have deleted it though i dont know how that wouldve happened
<ctd_> Tobian : Did you manage to update the resol. to 1440x900 ?
<ctd_> Tobias !  Sorry
<Xera> can someone help me setup my ati 9250? i get 1fps in opengl >:(
<weedar> Xera: it is insanely annoying, causes the pointer to move when it shouldn't
<tobias_> yes
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: windows is probably still there, try reinstalling grub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ctd_> Do you have i915 driver or did you choose i810 ?
<matthias> stdin: is there a way to get all ubotu cmds?
<thomas_> servus
<stdin> matthias: just search the website http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/
<mildner> hello anybody here for help on dbv?
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: terminal command is alt f2?
<matthias> stdin: thx
<tobias_> ctd are you talking to me ?
<makuseru> are there drivers for ATI Radeon cards older than 8500?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: no, that's the run dialogue, Konsole (terminal) is in Kmenu -> System -> Konsile
<ctd_> Tobias : yes ! sorry
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: *Konsole
<tobias_> cdt : i got a nvidia card ... i got no i810 driver afak
<ctd_> Ok , thanks , let me try and hopefully some day I will be able to run this @ 1440x900
<ctd_> Thanks for all your help stdin , tobia and Xera
<ctd_> bye
<Xera> bye
<tobias_> bye
<mildner> any help available on dbv?
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: i have no file "stage1"
<TurnTheOtherWay> error 15: file not found kinda thing
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: can you reinstall again? and make sure to install grub on the MBR (Master Boot Record) of the disk
<TurnTheOtherWay> how do you install it to mbr?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: It will be an option on the installer
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: k ill try that
<matthias> hi i need a package which is installed but i dont know were, i thought there is a toole like which but i didn't find it
<Raffy> hi
<matthias> i'm searching the path of: gnome-vfs-2.0
<Raffy> kubuntu after the install give me the error 17
<Raffy> cannot load aprtition
<Raffy> partition*
<stdin> matthias: if you know the package name, you can list all the files in it with "dpkg --listfiles PackageName"
<Raffy> also the SATA HD (where i've installed linux) go every for first HD
<Raffy> but the master HD is the IDE and in the boot men is the IDE first Hard Disk
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: says GRUB will be installed to (hd0)
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: yeah, that's right then
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: i did that the same wy last time, got error 2 on boot
<TurnTheOtherWay> no load
<balint> stdin: can i change the names of partitons in linux, from hda1... to the letters in win?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: try installing grub to the partition then
<stdin> balint: you mean mount them as win?
<Xera> wtf, i can't get any programs to start, konqueror, amarok, kopete
<Xera> i just get the bouncing icon on the cursor and that's it
<balint> stdin: yes because the playlist files store them like D, C E...
<Raffy> are u sure that linux work on SATA HD? :'(
<Xera> Raffy: works fine here
<Raffy> on my maxtor 250GB
<Raffy> don't work
<stdin> balint: if you edit the entry in /etc/fstab and change the mount point to /media/win (for example) then make the directory in /media, that will do it
<Raffy> also don't work the maxtor...
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: i would if i could see my cursor lol. ithink it was you suggested that i use a command... "komshell mouse" or something but the cmd isnt recognised
<Zaggynl> This is odd, NeroLinux can burn at 16x, but k3b cannot :/
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: kcmshell mouse
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: once in config screen then what?
<wolfwalker> WOW, I forgot how bad these options were in this script!
<balint> stdin: so in fstab just rename them?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I have a computer running Kubuntu, and I have a .deb file that is supposed to install Audacity music editor.......... so what do I do with the .deb file?
<Gentix> how do i get the 3D stuff on my unichrome chip working???
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: use the tab key to change to the "Cursor Theme" tab, and try changing the theme
<stdin> balint: yeah
<matthias> how do i set an enviroment var?
<matthias> set $var=value?
<stdin> wolfwalker: why don't you install the version in Adept ?
<wolfwalker> Adept?
<stdin> matthias: no, just do "var=value"
<wolfwalker> I'm a linux newb, what are you talking about?
<Zaggynl> wolfwalker, open it
<stdin> !adept | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<wolfwalker> Oh goody
<wolfwalker> Thanks, I'll try that
<TurnTheOtherWay> youre a lucky newb mine doesnt work :p
<wolfwalker> Save y'all a lot of typing if it's already in a wiki
<balint> stdin:
<balint> # /dev/hda5
<balint> UUID=14C09736C0971D54 /media/hda5
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: i try to change theme it closes window and does nthing.
<balint> stdin: and where change? after # /dev/hda5? or     /media/hda5?
<stdin> balint: you change part with /media/hda5 to /media/win (for example). then make that directory with "sudo mkdir /media/win"
* wolfwalker runs off to try to get this cotton-pickin thing to actually WORK!!!
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: try restarting it, the install CD that is
<balint> stdin: and what if i just rename /media/hda5 to /media/D      ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: just restart kubuntu? as in go to the "turn off" screen and select restart?
<stdin> balint: then just so what I said, but replace /media/win with /media/D
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: yeah
<balint> stdin: so just a simple rename right? :)
<stdin> balint: yep :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: doesnt the livecd thing not save changes?
<Xera> http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/28280FB2-D4CE-4204-8F7D-45D3988622CD/ has anybody tried that?
<balint> stdin: this wont affect the partiton right?
<balint> stdin: so no problems in win
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: you can restart the install after you reboot, but you should have courser then
<stdin> balint: it won't touch the partition, just where it's mounted to in linux
<balint> stdin: okay
<TurnTheOtherWay> v nice. cept the bloody kubuntu cd wont reboot the comp by itself so i have to use power button ><
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: sorry but I need to go for a while, need to run some errands, i'll be back later
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: right lol
<TurnTheOtherWay> bye
<stdin> cya :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone else here know a lot about kubuntu?
* wolfwalker , the newbie from hell, has returned
<TurnTheOtherWay> :O
<TurnTheOtherWay> howd you do that wolf?
<wolfwalker> Type /me jumps up and down
* TurnTheOtherWay jumps up and down
* bubu1uk jumps down and then up
<bubu1uk> :p
* TurnTheOtherWay is scared of bub
<wolfwalker> So I opened Adept, but couldn't figure how to get it to even look at the .deb file. Then I right click on the .deb file and tell it to open with Adept.......... and it just sits there
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdins gone so you may recieve less help
<wolfwalker> Adept seems mostly concerned with going online, but it's not on the net
<TurnTheOtherWay> DAMNIT
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: u tryin just to install .deb package?
<TurnTheOtherWay> my cursor is invisible again :(
<wolfwalker> Yesh
<wolfwalker> Specifically, Audacity music editor
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<wolfwalker> Eh?
<wolfwalker> Whassat?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: or try sudo apt-get install audacity
* TurnTheOtherWay says yes, wolfs a noob :p
<wolfwalker> Where do I type this?
<bubu1uk> dpkg is part of synaptic package manager.
<wolfwalker> Ah
<bubu1uk> konsole
<wolfwalker> Yes TurnTheOtherWay, I already said that
<wolfwalker> I am a nooblet
<wolfwalker> I am the newest of the newbs
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: dont' let it put u down. ;)
<wolfwalker> Got it out of your system yet, or should we continue?
<TurnTheOtherWay> but one witha working kubuntu :(
<wolfwalker> So reinstall
<wolfwalker> I bittorrented the latest, Efty Erst
<TurnTheOtherWay> im trying but i have an invisible cursor which makes it hard
<wolfwalker> You don't have the iso cd still?
<TurnTheOtherWay> im using the iso
<TurnTheOtherWay> well not on this
<wolfwalker> Invisible curser, that's probably just a minor glitch. Reboot and see if it fixes it
<wolfwalker> Anyway, I type that sudo stuff where?
<balint> stdin: not working
<TurnTheOtherWay> ive rebooted many times and got advice from stdin but it doesnt work :/
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: konsole, command line.
<bubu1uk> open konsole
<balint> stdin: renamed hda5 to D but...  in linux its still hda5 and shows like nothing would be on the partition
<TurnTheOtherWay> i have cunning plan: ill click blindly until i hit the grub link
<TurnTheOtherWay> got it :)
<balint> oh stdin is not here:(
<TurnTheOtherWay> nope
<bubu1uk> balint: what u tryin to do?
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone at all: if you dont install to (hd0) then where to?
<balint> i want to rename the hda5 to D, like in win, cause my playlist files are absolute pathed, and dont work
<bubu1uk> balint: u mean /media/hda5 to /media/D?
<balint> yepp
<bubu1uk> balint: u can rename that directory, then u'll have to setup /etc/fstab to point to /media/D instead /media/hda5
<balint> yes i modified the fstab already
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: can u tell me what's ur problem? came here later.
<wolfwalker> No luck
<bubu1uk> balint: did u remount?
<balint> how can i do that? :)
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: r u connected to internet?
<wolfwalker> No. That's why I'm using a .deb file to install it
<bubu1uk> balint: sudo umount /media/hda5
<bubu1uk> balint: then sudo mount /media/D
<balint> thx i try it out
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: dpkg didnt help?
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: grub fails on boot with error 2. so no startup, im trying to find out where to put it
<wolfwalker> dpkg?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<wolfwalker> Okay, I have Kubuntu running, I downloaded a .deb file of Audacity music editor, and I don't know what to do next.
<wolfwalker> Oh, and I'm a total newb
<balint> mount point /media/D does not exist
<wolfwalker> So what do I do with the .deb file?
<bubu1uk> balint: u have D directory created in /media?
<wolfwalker> Do I hit a / before the sudo, or just type that straight?
<balint> ups :) no :)
<wolfwalker> And is package name the file name?
<balint> that can only be done from konsole?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: type exactly this >> sudo dpkg -i /home/user/debianpackage.deb (or whereever u have package)
<bubu1uk> balint: what?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: u should have grub in MBR so hd0
<balint> i made the directory now, and mounted but nothing :(
<balint> must reboot?
<bubu1uk> balint: no
<bubu1uk> balint: so u have /media/D now
<balint> yes
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: when i install it to hd0 it fails with error 2 when the comp boots.
<bubu1uk> balint: check if there's line bout hda5 in fstab
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: have u googled for grub error 2 what it it?
<balint> no, nothing about hda5
<TurnTheOtherWay> oh hell.
<bubu1uk> http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<bubu1uk> balint: sec.
<TurnTheOtherWay> that is bad. error 2 appears to be "selected disk doesnt exist"
<balint> bubulk: oh i got it!!!!
* Xera prays this tutorial works
<Xera> if i f*ck up X one more time i shall cry
<Xera> >:
* TurnTheOtherWay is horrified
<balint> bubu1uk: just had to unmount again
<balint> bubu1uk: funny because it said its not mounted... then why unmount again? :S
<LameBMX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<balint> anyway now its fine
<bubu1uk> balint: so works?
<balint> yepp
<bubu1uk> k then.
<bubu1uk> ;)
<balint> how can i remove the hda5 from media?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: yup, where is grub pointing to be /boot partition?
<wolfwalker> The annoying newb has returned
<bubu1uk> balint: sudo rm /media/hda5
<wolfwalker> No luck
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: what does that mean?
<wolfwalker> I typed in just what you said in the command line
<matthew_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<matthew_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<wolfwalker> Aparently sudo is pseudo and adept is only adept at ignoring me
<bubu1uk> balint: u might do rmdir.
<balint> oh man:( im so sad
<balint> this didnt resolve my problem
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: where in system u have that .deb package?
<balint> cause the path is still media/D/...
<wolfwalker> On the desktop
<balint> i guess i cant mount D like the root folder right?
<wolfwalker> I copied it from a flash drive and it's sitting on the desktop and I can't figure out what to do with it
<bubu1uk> balint: dont understand
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: in command line "pwd" command
<bubu1uk> what it gives u
<balint> bubu1uk: so in the playlist the path is like this: D:\folder\folder...music.mp3
<bubu1uk> balint: u might need to change ownership
<balint> ?
<bubu1uk> balint: ah, now i get u.
<balint> whats that?
<bubu1uk> balint: nope u cant do anything. u'll have to change playlist file
<bubu1uk> balint: :)
<balint> wahahhhhhhhhhhh
<bubu1uk> balint: linux doesnt deal with dir tree like win
<balint> than maybe i make the changes back to hda5 :)
<wolfwalker> It gives me nothing. The run command line dissapeared and nothing else happened
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: what u have in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolfwalker> Just for the record: All these commands are supposed to be entered by going to the main menu, Actions, Run Command, and enter the command there?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: nope
<wolfwalker> ......
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: go to menu>system>terminal (or konsole, whatever it gives u)
<hak5fan> Hi again everybody... I've tested my memory using memtest86+ and no errors were found, I still get these strange reboots when trying to start kubuntu... I also get an error message saying something about can't read CTR while initializing i840
<bubu1uk> balint: doenst really matter what u call it. its just for u to recognize. u can call it either /media/windows
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: found that konsole?
<dave> Hi, I'm an "intermediate" user (ie not quite newbie), and I would like to know if it is possible to change the properties of the system folders so that they are no longer hidden.
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: menu.1st?
<wolfwalker> Okie dokie!
<wolfwalker> I finally found the command prompt!
<TurnTheOtherWay> or lst?
<TurnTheOtherWay> l1
<bubu1uk> i think it's menu.lst not 1st
<wolfwalker> So now, I have an audacity package on my desktop, a .deb file
<TurnTheOtherWay> ah they look the same l and 1
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: lol
<wolfwalker> So now that I actually know where the command prompt is, and I have the file, what do I do?
<TurnTheOtherWay> erm
<hak5fan> Hi again everybody... I've tested my memory using memtest86+ and no errors were found, I still get these strange reboots when trying to start kubuntu... I also get an error message saying something about can't read CTR while initializing i840 what could cause these errors
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: command cd /home/username/Desktop
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: and then command ls
<Xera> W000T 4975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 994.937 FPS
<Xera> finally opengl is working
<Xera> :D
<bubu1uk> does it give u in output name of that package?
* Xera is happy xD
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available! i tried to open it with kate
<wolfwalker> I have the name of that package, if that's what you mean. It's a deb file on my desktop.
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: try nano
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: go to that directory i told u. /home/user/Desktop
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: its empty
<TurnTheOtherWay> the file
<balint> well bubu1uk i hate absolute paths from now on :)
<wolfwalker> With "user" being my user name?
<bubu1uk> balint: lol
<dave> Hi, I'm an "intermediate" user (ie not quite newbie), and I would like to know if it is possible to change the properties of the system folders so that they are no longer hidden. Thanks, Dave
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: yes, of course
<wolfwalker> Toldja I was a newb
<wolfwalker> Gotta go shower and get ready for church
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<wolfwalker> I shall return: You have Been Warned!
<bubu1uk> dave: u might need to make them world visible
<andreasw_weg> dave: yes delte /.hidden
<balint> bubu1uk you would say the same if you would have about 60GB music, and the playlist wont work :)
<andreasw_weg> dave: delete I mean ^
<TurnTheOtherWay> balint: lmao nice
<bubu1uk> balint: what u using to play music?
<balint> bubu1uk on linux i use amarok
<balint> xms sucks
<balint> xmms
<Xera> __FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!
<Xera> fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!
<Xera> :?
<joshy> anyone here has experiences with xen
<bubu1uk> balint: u can setup amaroks configuration to automaticly search for ur music folders.
<hak5fan> Does anyone know why my machine reboots when I try to boot into kubuntu.. It doesn't always happen, but sometimes.... I've tested my memory with mtest86+ no errors but I'm getting this error. Can't read CTR while initializing i840
<balint> bubu1uk did you see xmms's file browsing design? :D
<balint> bubu1uk lik win 3.11 :)
<bubu1uk> balint: yes,
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<balint> terrible :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> who desnt like 3.11?
<Xera> XD?
<dave> andreas, I'm looking at /usr (in konqueror), and there is no sign of a ./hidden file
<andreasw_weg> dave: it is in /
<hak5fan> I can't think of any way to fix my problem
<bubu1uk> balint: in amarok go to settings, configure amarok
<bubu1uk> dave: if u type /usr in address bar in konqueror, will it get u there?
<dave> found it andreas, cheers
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk menu.lst is empty what now lol?
<balint> bubu1uk ok, im on it :) but got a weard problem :D a hda5 folder appeaerd on my desktop :) and cant delete it, and in konqueror the folder is not shown :)
<andreasw> dave: In the future release of kubuntu the system directories will no longer be hidden by default
<andreasw> dave: I don't know who had the ideo with the .hidden file
<nesttle> buenas
<nesttle> hi all
<dave> well it's probably okay for some less well used folders
<hak5fan> nesttle: hi
<nesttle> anyone can help me?
<nesttle> i'm spanish
<TurnTheOtherWay> anyone know the ubot link?
<nesttle> and I installed kubuntu 6.10 edgy
<revolution27> Anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337975
<andreasw> dave: It is just cunfusing people who had worked with other Linux distrubitions before and are looking for the system folders in konqueror
<hak5fan> nesttle: I speak some spanish but I'm not very good at it
<nesttle> no problem :P
<nesttle> i have a problem with Beryl (and emerald)
<TurnTheOtherWay> nesttle: #kubuntu-es
<hak5fan> nesttle: and I don't know much about Linux
<Ash-Fox> Argh, this is annoying. I make a preinst script for my .deb package, a template file.. and for some reason, the template isn't imported into debconf for unknown reasons so I get lovely stupid errors
<nesttle> and I think that my XGL don't run properly
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: u might need to reinstall grub or manually edit that menu.lst
<sinbad33> how does  one defrag in Kubuntu  ??
<nesttle> thanks for the channel :P
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: what can be pain in *** if u dont know much bout it.
<TurnTheOtherWay> nesttle: np
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, reiserfs defrags it self, you don't need to defrag it.
<dave> andreas: I tried opening konqueror in su mode, but I still dont seem to have permission to delet the file, do I need to do it from terminal
<andreasw> dave: I did it from the terminal. Never tried to delete it with Konqueror
<bubu1uk> balint: in console check in /home/user/Desktop if u got that link there. then just remove it.
<Ash-Fox> dave, close all konqueror windows, alt + f2 'kdesu konqueror'
<sinbad33> Ash, oh wow ... s w e e t
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: ill reinstall kubuntu and try to use SGD but ty for help
<balint> ok
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: np
<hak5fan> @anyone if anyone could come up with a solution to this problem I would be very greatful: why does my machine sometimes restart when trying to boot kubuntu
<hak5fan> ?
<sinbad33> Ash, why doesnt MS use the same defrag technique as reiserfs ? any idea ?
<bubu1uk> balint: did u manage to setup those folders for collection in amarok?
<TurnTheOtherWay> huzzah now im using all my usb ports!
<bubu1uk> sinbad33: cuz it's MS?
<balint> ? what? :)
<bubu1uk> sinbad33: lol
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, because Microsoft uses diskkeeper internally.
<bubu1uk> balint: u wanted to create playlist in amarok.
<balint> bubu1uk yes im browsing amarok settings right now
<joshy> _XEN_??
<bubu1uk> balint: go to collection
<dave> hmm, I opened terrminal  changed to su, and still do not have permission to delete the .hidden file (all konqueror windows are closed
<bubu1uk> balint: option on left with 3 cd icon
<balint> goti t:)
<Ash-Fox> dave, well, that wasn't my instructions.
<Ash-Fox> dave, so good luck with that.
<sinbad33> is there some kind of advantage to using internal diskkeeper i wonder ?
<balint> and just select th folders i want to scan right?
<bubu1uk> balint: amarok will rescan ur collection of files, then u can create playlist easily of random 50 or just choose artist u want to play
<andreasw> dave: sudo rm /.hidden
<bubu1uk> balint: right
<balint> just like good ol' winamp mlibrary :)
* TurnTheOtherWay records some tasty iso
<andreasw> dave: that has to work even if you have open konqueror windows
<bubu1uk> balint: kinda. ;)
<sinbad33> i cant believe how much im learning now that im using kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, linux filesystems tend to be faster under benchmarks than NTFS.. Diskkeeper operates as a service application while poking at native apis under windows... Under Linux, any defragmentation is usually implemented in the driver itself...
<milaks> Can someone please tell me honestly :) Which one do you think is faster: Gnome or KDE?
<Ash-Fox> I think KDE is faster.
<dave> thanks andreas that worked, what's the difference between changing to su and entering the command, ansd doing sudo?
<bubu1uk> milaks: xfce4 :p
<TurnTheOtherWay> gnomes sposed tbe faster isnt it?
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol yep xfce!
* Ash-Fox finds kde faster than xfce :/
<andreasw> dave: su won't work under (k)ubuntu
<bubu1uk> Ash-Fox: i thought gnome
<Ash-Fox> Ever tried running things konqueror under xfce? blah..
<andreasw> dave: because the root user has no usefull password under ubuntu
<balint> bubu1uk i like that random 50, sounds fine :)
* TurnTheOtherWay thinks ash-fox has a very fast comp indeed
<Ash-Fox> *things like
<dave> okay andreas, why is that?
<bubu1uk> Ash-Fox: u tryin to run kde app under diff desktop, of course then.
<dave> cheers andreas
<Ash-Fox> TurnTheOtherWay, pentium 4, 1.8ghz, 1gb ram, it's about six or five years old now
<andreasw> dave: just use sudo instead of su and if you need a root console than use sudo -s
<Ash-Fox> bubu1uk, firefox is also slower for me under xfce4 :P
<balint> bubu1uk and when its going to start the scan?
* TurnTheOtherWay takes back his fast comp comment
<sinbad33> Ash, older versions of firefox are WAY faster then newer versions, would u happen to know the oldest firefox version one can use with kubuntu or linux ?
<andreasw> I don't know any program for ext3 which shows me the exact framgantation level
<bubu1uk> balint: menu tools>>rescan collection
<TurnTheOtherWay> ahha
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, you could pretty much run any of the binary packages off mozilla.org.. so all of them?
<TurnTheOtherWay> is the ubuntu install the same as the kubuntu?
<balint> bubu1uk and whats that context?
<Xera|> TurnTheOtherWay: pretty much yes
<dave> Thanks andreas, I tend to use sudo anyway, but this one time I didn't ;-)
<TurnTheOtherWay> damn. i was thinking converting to gnome might help me, but i guess not.
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, although to be honest, I find 2.0 faster than 1.5
<sinbad33> Ash, oh really! does mozilla.org bother to mention that fact on their site?
<andreasw> so how do all know that it doesn't framents
<bubu1uk> balint: what context?
<balint> bubu1uk in amarok
<sinbad33> Ash, well im talking about version 0.91 etc
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33. you can find the binary packages on ftp.mozilla.org
<balint> left panel, above collection
<hak5fan> Hi again everybody... I've tested my memory using memtest86+ and no errors were found, I still get these strange reboots when trying to start kubuntu... I also get an error message saying something about can't read CTR while initializing i840 .... It must be someone who can answer this question...
<sinbad33> Ash, sweeet  thx
<Ash-Fox> You will need to extract them somewhere, and run it from there. Since you aren't going to get .deb packages from there.
<bubu1uk> balint: ah right. it just tells u info bout music. how many times it played, popularity etc. u can also find lyrics there.
<bubu1uk> balint: play some music and u'll see
<balint> bubu1uk i like amarok :D
<balint> bubu1uk for how long are u using linux?
<bubu1uk> bout year, or 2
<bubu1uk> but not allways.
<balint> and before on win u used winamp?
<Xera|> they should make linamp
<Xera|> >:
<balint> :D
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<Ash-Fox> Xera, install xmms
<bubu1uk> winapm, wmp, anything. i like to try new things.
<Ash-Fox> Xera, xmms is a winamp clone
<Xera|> Ash-Fox: i know, but it sucks ass
<balint> i think amarok is good enough, amarok is liamp
<sinbad33> Ash, have u ever used Epiphany browser with kubuntu ?
<Ash-Fox> Xera, if you want something like iTunes, but more features and better, try amarok
<Xera|> i mean, the people who made winamp should make linamp
<bubu1uk> btw, i like to use audacious as well.
<balint> Xera! youre right!! xmms is a big sh*t
<Xera|> Ash-Fox: i use amarok XD
<Xera|> amaroK pwns
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, nope
<TurnTheOtherWay> so many ks....
<makuseru> what is one smaller resolution than 1024x768
<balint> bubu1uk and why dont u alwys use linux?
<Ash-Fox> Amarok annoys me with the lack of mod file support.
<balint> usually 800*600 , but there are stupid reoslutions
<makuseru> i mean bigger then
<makuseru> ya im not lookin for them odd weird resolutions
<makuseru> just standard one
<makuseru> s
<bubu1uk> balint: well. had problems with flash before. bout year ago
<sinbad33> Ash, what drive image software do u recommend with kubuntu ?
<balint> makuseru: usually 1280*960 on CRT and 1280*1024 on LCD (there are mid resolutions between this, but those are not very useful)
<bubu1uk> and needed better browser support for school
<TurnTheOtherWay> wtf?
<bubu1uk> cuz everything was online
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, what?
<balint> bubu1uk i mean u use windows too every day?
<TurnTheOtherWay> in win here i just randomly had "run a dll as an app has had to close"
<bubu1uk> balint: not really now.
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, what do you mean by 'drive image software'?
<bubu1uk> have linux on all machines now.
<bubu1uk> either, laptop is dual in case i need it.
<TurnTheOtherWay> installing kubuntu :)
<sinbad33> i want to make my own custom kubuntu OS image so i can do OS reinstalls fast
<balint> bubu1uk: i like linux but lots of programs are not ported to linux (i understand the companies)
<balint> bubu1uk for ex. dreamweaver
<TurnTheOtherWay> hardly any games for lin
<TurnTheOtherWay> cept trem :)
<bubu1uk> balint: well, u have good apps in linux for web dev too. but not dreamweaver
<sinbad33> Ash, i just want to clone my OS partition
<TurnTheOtherWay> argh my iso wont burn
<balint> bubu1uk are there as good ase dw?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: good support for games is with cedega or wine now.
<blekos> which prog is best for cd ripping 2 mp3?
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, if you have norton ghost.. You can use that. I use my own homemade scripts and a program called 'dd'. But I don't think that would be a easy solution for you.
* sinbad33 *huggies* the channel
<balint> bubu1uk i just need one wich has got split view and has that pop-up code library
<bubu1uk> balint: dependes. not that good gui maybe. if u prefer to code, better linux then.
<TurnTheOtherWay> whatre cedega n wine bubu1uk?
<Ash-Fox> blekos, something called k3b if you want something graphical
<bubu1uk> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<balint> Turn: theyre are win emulators
<bubu1uk> !cedega
<MementoMori> hi all
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sinbad33> homemade scripts? would there be any way i could get a copy of some of those scripts, if u think it will make it easier ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> hurrah! ty
<Ash-Fox> bubu1uk, uh, I'm sorry. Windows has the better IDEs and and debugging tools currently...
<balint> Cedega is for games, i will install it today :D ! wine is fro apps
<sinbad33> oops
<sinbad33> Ash, homemade scripts? would there be any way i could get a copy of some of those scripts, if u think it will make it easier ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> i have hl2 :)
<TurnTheOtherWay> but you have to buy cedega :(
<Ash-Fox> bubu1uk, on kdevelop, monodevelop and so on, you aren't capable of modifying a program's code in real time while it's running. You can in visual studio on windows.
<sinbad33> Ash, i understand that dd is a bit difficult for beginners, yes
<blekos> i have k3b, i dint know it can convert audio cds 2 mp3 though
<sinbad33> Ash, but i got the dd manual now am reading it thru
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, my scripts work on the concept of network booting via dhcp rather than CD images...
<balint> the best convert tool for linux i think is switch
<sinbad33> Ash, oh u mean remote booting
<Ash-Fox> sinbad33, you'd need to setup sftp and xinetd with my system.. It's just complex :P
<sinbad33> wow
<TurnTheOtherWay> !switch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about switch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sinbad33> Ash, yes i think i agree w u :)
<Ash-Fox> (Network booting on my network -- you load a small linux kernel and it presents you with a list of OS images to load on your system -- not easy todo the initial setup :P)
<balint> OMG amarok has got wikipedia info about th artists :D
<sinbad33> gosh i think im getting cerebral 'whiplash' from all the new stuff im learning since using kubuntu
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk, if i cant boot linux once reinstalled, what should i do?
<Ash-Fox> !whiptail
<ubotu> whiptail: Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: dependes why it doesnt want to boot
<TurnTheOtherWay> install complete... just gotta wait for load
<cschoen> hallo
<Ash-Fox> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<balint> I have a stupid question: can i run MSN messenger on linux? with wine?
<balint> or can i run winamp?
<balint> just want to know
<bubu1uk> balint: use amsn for msn messenger
<TurnTheOtherWay> clonified :)
<balint> bubu1uk: yes yes, but i just want to know if its possible to run it
<TurnTheOtherWay> I HATE GRUB.
<bubu1uk> dunno, never tried it.
<TurnTheOtherWay> i got error 2 again
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: u have something in menu.lst now?
<TurnTheOtherWay> i dont think it can see the drive...
<TurnTheOtherWay> no
<TurnTheOtherWay> but how do i get anything in?
* sinbad33 hopes to never have to learn Grub
* TurnTheOtherWay hopes sinbad never has to learn grub
<weedar> Why is it impossible to turn off tap-to-click on ALPS touchpad?
<TurnTheOtherWay> !menu.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<revolution27> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337975
<bubu1uk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: try those
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk ive seen those it doesnt help
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: do you know what to type in menu.lst?
<TurnTheOtherWay> in nano
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: kinda know. didn't play with it much tho.
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: wait
<TurnTheOtherWay> can i ask someone to paste me the contents of their /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: just doin it
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: thx
<bubu1uk> !paste
<ubotu> paste is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste)
<bubu1uk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1555
<TurnTheOtherWay> title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
<TurnTheOtherWay> root		(hd0,1)
<TurnTheOtherWay> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<TurnTheOtherWay> quiet
<TurnTheOtherWay> boot
<TurnTheOtherWay> can i just replace ubuntu with kubuntu there?
<balint> well amarok is good, but it's media library is not as good as the ml of mi little winamp :)
<bubu1uk> balint: u just might need to get used to it. it's different but good. i like it.
<TurnTheOtherWay> oh hell i might have to type thqt up aswell
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: yes, u can. it doesnt really matter what title is. it will show that title in menu when u boot
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: also u have linux on primary hdd?
<TurnTheOtherWay> i cant do that id have to type it all up... damnit. hdd?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: harddisk.
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: what u mean u cant do that?
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol i cant copy the menu.lst in im on a laptop kubuntus on the desktop id have to type up the file :/
<TurnTheOtherWay> also, i only have one hdd and both lin and win are on it
<TurnTheOtherWay> i assume its primary
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: then that config should be quiet allright for u.
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: also u dont have to retype all. nothing with #, that's only comment
<bubu1uk> proper menu.lst has only few lines.
<TurnTheOtherWay> isee
<bubu1uk> i'll give u grub from my fedora, it has less lines. although u'll have to change some things there then.
<TurnTheOtherWay> what about with multiple #s?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: same
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: it's just comment
<TurnTheOtherWay> k thx ill get typing lol
<Jucato> usually, menu.lst's that have very very few lines use something like gfxmenu (notably MEPIS or SUSE.. not sure about Fedora Core)
<makuseru> does anyone know how to get bigger resolution with an ATI Radeon 7000?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1558/
<TurnTheOtherWay> bubu1uk: it says menu.lst is a new file: should it already be there? and if i type it up and save it should it install with kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TurnTheOtherWay> im in that it says its a new file
<bubu1uk> ok, then. might be. did u have one before?
<Davidoff> how can i add soemthing to my startup configuration ?
<TurnTheOtherWay> no
<TurnTheOtherWay> never had one
<TurnTheOtherWay> will it install with kubuntu?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: then it has to create one. and yes, it should be there when u install it. dunno what happened
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: btw, if u can't boot, how do u get to system?
<TurnTheOtherWay> get to system?
<bubu1uk> well. u'r using liveCD or what?
<TurnTheOtherWay> yeah live
<slow-motion> hallo
<bubu1uk> ehm. u'll hav eto go to hdd not do it on live cd.
<bubu1uk> got to go now. Jucato should be able to help u.
<bubu1uk> will be back later. probalby in 3 hours.
* Jucato also need s to go in a few... sorry..
* bubu1uk thinks help leaves.
<TurnTheOtherWay> ahhell
<TurnTheOtherWay> gbye then
<TurnTheOtherWay> one thing!!!
<TurnTheOtherWay> ???
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: come back later, i'll be here.
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay:what?
<TurnTheOtherWay> how to get to hdd?
<TurnTheOtherWay> if it wont boot?
<balint> with krdc can i connect to win desktops?
<balint> or only to other kubuntus?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay:u might need to mount  it.
<Davidoff> where is the file that i can add things to my startup configuration ?
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: not sure
<TurnTheOtherWay> how????
<makuseru> does anyone know how to get bigger resolution with an ATI Radeon 7000?
<TurnTheOtherWay> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<balint> Davidoff: good question i want to know that too
<bubu1uk> TurnTheOtherWay: check in /mnt and /media if u have something that could be hdd
<balint> Davidoff you mean like msconfig right?
<TurnTheOtherWay> k
<TurnTheOtherWay> ill try
<bubu1uk> bye now.
<TurnTheOtherWay> might end up trying to reinstall win :/
<Davidoff> i need to have this line (an export PATH...) run everytime i login
<TurnTheOtherWay> gbye
<TurnTheOtherWay> and thankyou
* TurnTheOtherWay tries to reinstall windows
<jigoro> ubuntu  bello!
<TurnTheOtherWay> what country?
<Davidoff> i wish i could remember what the file is called balint !
* TurnTheOtherWay has probably broken the comp
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: what went wrong?
<TurnTheOtherWay> tried to install kubuntu but im a noob and grub didnt work
<TurnTheOtherWay> so no boot
<makuseru> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: hmm do you have two hds?
<TurnTheOtherWay> nope just 1 and its raid aswell
<TurnTheOtherWay> stripe
<andreasw> ok with raids I am out, never had one so no experience at all
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<swami> someone tell me why i have to press a key for a second before it cames out?
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: did you already try to boot from a live cd and than reinstall grub?
<andreasw> swami: every key or only some?
<andreasw> ^^
<swami>  every
<andreasw> I had to type it 4 times
<andreasw> ah k
<andreasw> hmm strange
<andreasw> do you have heavy load at the moment?
<swami> nop
<TurnTheOtherWay> i can boot from live but not from hdd and its just grub that wont work everything else is fine... but i have no way to get SGD to the comp
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: Like I said but with a liveCD than chroot to your ubuntu system and run grup-install again
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: or maybe check the config file beforce whether everything is fine in there
<TurnTheOtherWay> how do i chroot?
<TurnTheOtherWay> what do i change to?
<Davidoff> can anyone tell me how to run a command automatically when i login ???
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: Mount your root filesystem to any mount point
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: than mount the proc filesystem
<andreasw> mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
<makuseru> can someone help me get sound in edgy?
<andreasw> I took it from the gentoo manual ^^
<andreasw> replace gentoo with your mountpoint than
<danny> hello can anyone help me how to transfer my home directory from an old hard drive to a new kubuntu installation in a new hard drive?
<andreasw> chroot /yourmntpnt /bin/bash
<andreasw> than you are in the installed ubuntu system
<andreasw> and can run grub-install for example
<TurnTheOtherWay> sry im too much of a noob to take any of this in anymore.... im trying to work windows
<makuseru> can someone help me get sound in edgy?
<danny> AMAROK ROCKS!
<andreasw> TurnTheOtherWay: well thats the problem with linux some things don't work very well ^^
<danny> hello andreasw can you help me?
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol yes
<TurnTheOtherWay> formatting my drive now
<larson9999> where is the 'add-user' gui in edgy?
<andreasw> andreasw: well the best thing is to copy stuff with tar
<andreasw> arg
<TurnTheOtherWay> lol
<makuseru> system settings user administration
<andreasw> @dave ^^
<zchydem> Davidoff: add the command that you want to run to your ~/.bashrc file
<andreasw> danny: sorry I mean you hehe
<TurnTheOtherWay> i think ill wait a while before trying linux again
<danny> ehehe
<TurnTheOtherWay> :/
<danny> andreasw: hello can anyone help me how to transfer my home directory from an old hard drive to a new kubuntu installation in a new hard drive?
<andreasw> danny: login as root than rename your home to home.old or something
<andreasw> danny: than create a new home directiory and go in there
<danny> ok just a sec
<TurnTheOtherWay> i hope formatting the drive will remove grub cos if not im doomed
<andreasw> danny: well you can't do that while you are logged in here
<danny> oh
<TurnTheOtherWay> is there an option not to use grub?
<danny> :)
<andreasw> danny: you have to do it in console with noone else logged in
<larson9999> makuseru, yeah, that's not there.  seems i remember there being a problem with that but forgot what it was
<danny> andreasw: ok fire away
<zchydem> does anyone know how much ipv6 slows down internet connection?
<Davidoff> thanks zchydem
<Davidoff> will test :D
<makuseru> can someone help me get sound in edgy?
<fdoving> !sound | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<andreasw> danny: Well i have here a nice tutorial but it's in german ^^
<andreasw> danny: tar -cSp --numeric-owner --atime-preserve -f - . | ( cd /home && tar -xSpv --atime-preserve -f - )
<andreasw> change to the old home (your saved one)
<danny> ok
<andreasw> and than that command should copy everything to the home directory
<danny> ok is there anything else that i need to do after that?
<andreasw> no after that everything should be fine than
<andreasw> but it would be easier to move your home
<andreasw> is the old one on the same hd?
<danny> nope
<andreasw> but it's from a ubuntu linux?
<andreasw> or from some other linux distribution
<andreasw> ?
<danny> my old home is on an old hdd with kubuntu 6.06
<andreasw> ah k
<earl_> hey guys. i have a 60GB hard drive, and i just noticed that I placed the swap partition at the very end of this hard drive. how bad did i fail?
<danny> i just installed a new hdd with kubuntu 6.06
<andreasw> ah k
<danny> andreasw: but then when i tried to copy the home directory all sorts of errors appeared when trying to run some programs
<andreasw> danny: ok than the command is the right thing
<danny> ok i will try now
<mineur> I'm not sure, but I think the location of your swap partition doesn't matter.... maybe you'll have less performance.... but I don't think that your performance is determined by your swap nowadays... I don't even have a swap partition
<danny> thanks andreasw
<danny> brb
<earl_> well i only have 768 mb of ram
<earl_> and i have lots of jittery performance
<mineur> I have 512 ram :)
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<earl_> like the type of thing i used to get in WoW a lot when i ran 256mb >,<
<earl_> well, mineur, im also running Beryl and Amarok, not sure if you are too =)
<mineur> yep I am :)
<earl_> bah
<mineur> amarok and beryl.... the reasons why I use linux lol
<earl_> ditto ^_^
<j0b> hello
<earl_> but im pretty convinced my mistake has caused adverse performance
<j0b> i have a question for everydody
<earl_> things freeze up for a split second when i open up a menu, or scroll up/down a webpage
<mineur> well qtparted might be a solution? not sure if it'll manage to move the whole wwap tho
<j0b> do you know how to launch beryl-manager at the start
<j0b> ??
<earl_> i mean i also am only running a 1.6ghz processor, but i didnt think that would be a problem
<mineur> nah I'm on a laptop 1,5 GHz, intel graphical card... crappy, but it runs smoothly
<Zamber> http://stuff.zamber.net/beryl.html - mine beryl screenshots ;)
<mineur> j0b: just start beryl-manager
<earl_> yeah i didnt think the cpu was a problem
<earl_> when i run beryl-benchmark it gives me great framerates
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<earl_> even through the choppy things i'm reporting
<earl_> qtparted doesn't seem to be a program on my computer, should i apt-get install it?
<makuseru> earl_: what graphics card do you have
<earl_> radeon 9600
<earl_> pro
<makuseru> how many fps
<mineur> earl_: yep.. install it :)
<earl_> let me fire up the benchmark
<earl_> okay as i sit here talking to you guys it reports 140 fps
<Zamber> earl_ I have 9200 and it works smooth too ;)
<makuseru> danm
<j0b> mineur > i know that but i want to launch this automatically
<makuseru> mineur: how about you? how many fps
<earl_> i drag the window around in wobbliness and it goes down to about 60, but still very good
<Zamber> about 60-80
<makuseru> i have a 7000 and it works really well
<earl_> cube mode gets me about 80fps
<Zamber> 40 in critical moments
<mineur> damn I want this schoolyear to be over soon....I have a radeon 9600 in my dekstop, but I'm stuck to windows for my master thesis
<Zamber> when using heavyweight stuff
<makuseru> mineur: how about you? how many fps
<earl_> actually i have a weird problem with beryl where it starts up on booting into kde,
<mineur> as I sit here and type ..... 40 fps, intel graphical crap :d
<earl_> but i dont get window decorations
<earl_> until i type beryl-manager
<mineur> j0b: you use aiglx?
<Zamber> earl_ its normal
<makuseru> mineur: what intel?
<j0b> mineur > yep
<makuseru> 945?
<earl_> bah
<earl_> no way to fix that then? aside from waiting for an update
<j0b> makeseru > i use beryl with the same graphic card
<makuseru> a 7000?
<ohyesyoucan11> The other day I was in here someone helped me a lot by telling me how to type passwords on my machine (in Kate)... obviously I want to turn auto back up off and my internet off... but he told me one last thing I could do.  I forget :(
<j0b> > an intel 945
<mineur> of course earl_ just let it fire up beryl-manager automatically.. it's on the wiki from beryl how to do that
<makuseru> i don t use one
<makuseru> i was asking minerur what intel he used
<earl_> i see
<makuseru> uses*
<earl_> i'll take a look at that later then
<mineur> hang on.. I'm doubting myself now lol
<Zamber> re
<earl_> now mineur - this qtparted, will i be able to move partitions around without damaging data? i also have a 40gb FAT32 partition, which i'd like to keep untouched...
<earl_> or at the very least, intact
<Zamber> earl_ did you added the sh script to the kde autostart?
<earl_> nope, i didn't do that
<Zamber> it rund beryl-manager on boot if you're using xgl
<mineur> well that's the idea of qtparted................ but then again... I'm not giving garantees :)
<Zamber> google for it
<earl_> im using aiglx
<mineur> intel 855GME
<root_> hello..can any one please tell me how to install anjuta IDE on kubuntu
<makuseru> ha, i just got off of an 845g
<Dr_willis> !find anjuta
<makuseru> whats your ram/processor
<ubotu> Found: anjuta, anjuta-common, anjuta-dev
<mineur> 512 MB
<Dr_willis> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<mineur> 1.5 GHz
<makuseru> ha
<Dr_willis> root_,  enable the universe repository  and sudo apt-get install anjuta
<root_> k
<Dr_willis> universe is enabled by default or not? i forget.
<makuseru> i had 2.2ghz, 768mb, 845G and i could only get 25
<root_> but i got a problem
<root_> i'll just show u that in a minute
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound in edgy?
<Dr_willis> You got lots of problems :) ircing as root is not a good thing to do either. Heh
<mineur> makuseru: might also be a combination of effects... some combinations are really slow on some graphical cards.. a matter of trying out
<mineur> what sound card do you have?
<makuseru> ummm, lemme check
<root_> ya.. i guess so..but i installed it for first time yesterday
<root_> i get the following error          : "No package 'glib-2.0' found ...
<root_> error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0) were not me
<Dr_willis> have you updated the system yet? with 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<makuseru> mineur: intel ich5
<earl_> hey so when i ran qtparted i got this message
<earl_> Error: File system was not cleanly unmounted!  You should run e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean file system could cause severe corruption.
<Zamber> earl_ look on the bottom of this one http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<root_> k..
<root_> i'll do that
<Dr_willis> earl_,  you dont want to run parted on mounted filesystems.  id advise using a live cd. checking the filesystems, then doing your parted work.
<KennethP> I'll try this once more: When installing the webdeveloper 1.0.2 extention on Firefox 2.0.0.1 via Adept on Kubuntu 6.10 I see this 'Not compatible with Firefox 2.0.0.1' message' - the developer claims that it should be... any ideas?
<earl_> that's probably a good idea, i didn't intend to do anything right now, i was mostly just checking out the program
<mineur> earl_: better use a live cd for messing with partitions... and I'd strongly suggest a backup before messing with partitions
<Zamber> earl_ I can't find a autorun script for aiglx, I have xgl only ;P
<earl_> but, how do i run this e2fsck and what kind of thing does it do
<makuseru> mineur: intel ich5
<mineur> makuseru: hang on :)
<makuseru> k
<Dr_willis> earl_,  its a disk-checker program. :) normally ran from a shell.
<mineur> if you want beryl to run automatically, check: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX#Configuring_Beryl
<earl_> well i mean, what is the usage of
<earl_> it
<earl_> like e2fsck /dev/hdc3 or whatever?
<root_> hello.. i executed d 1st command.. i.e the update one
<Dr_willis> man e2fsck
<mineur> !e2fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> earl_,  basicially
<mineur> stupid bot :p
<root_> but the upgrade 1 tells me download 140 mb..
<Dr_willis> root_,  so...
<root_> i cant do that much..
<root_> now..i mean
<root_> i want to do essential files only
<mineur> makuseru: is alsa installed or something like that, actually someone tell me what's the default sound server in ubuntu? it just worked out of the box here... :)
<root_> could you guide
<Dr_willis> let it download what it can i guess... what sort of answer are ya expecting.. it sees all the updates to the stuff and wants to install them..
<root_> no..pls
<earl_> i see, thanks
<makuseru> its set to automatic
<Dr_willis> other stuff you want to install may need those updates as well
<sinbad33> why wont Konq let me delete some old files on one of my drives ??
<root_> i mean.no open office n firefox stuf.. just system resources.. i no it sounds a bit wierd
<root_> k..
<MetProphet> Hi there...
<mineur> makuseru: check if alsa is installed
<Dr_willis> you could just 'update' then try installing whateger it is you want.. but it still may try to upgrade some things.
<makuseru> how do i do that
<sinbad33> how do i enable 'delete' permissions on Konq ??
<mineur> makuseru: sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<root_> k..
<makuseru> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  perhaps check the permissions/ownership of those files.
<mineur> so it is installed :)
<makuseru> yup
<root_> ne wayz thnx a lot 4 yer help.. hope to see you soon..
<sinbad33> Dr, i tried to do that but they were all greyed out :(
<root_> bye
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  time to use the shell.. and go look at the files I guess. :)
<makuseru> mineur: what now?
<sinbad33> shell? u mean kconsole ?
<mineur> you use kde right?
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  ls -al /whatever/files and see whos owning them and what perms.. are they on a windows drive? or what sort of drive
<Dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<mineur> makuseru: the sound system is enabled in system settings?
<sinbad33> Dr, well they are on an old slave ntfs drive i used to use on windows xp
<makuseru> yes
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  you realize that 'writing' to ntfs drives is sort of unsupported. :)
<mineur> makuseru: and does it give an error?
<makuseru> no
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  reading the files is good.. writing/deleteing - can trash the drive.. (but i hear its doable, but risky)
<earl_> one more thing guys, i'm considering just reinstalling kubuntu, any suggestions on how big i should make my swap partition?
<mineur> are your speakers turned on? :d
<makuseru> yes
<Dr_willis> earl_,  i always make at least a 512mb swap. reguardless of ram.. how mych ram ya got?
<mineur> earl_: some people used to say twice your ram... but I'd say same amount as your ram
<sinbad33> Dr, oh really?! didnt know that
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  Now ya do. :)
<sinbad33> Dr, thanx for telling me , guess i need to be 'careful'
<sinbad33> i thought by now kubuntu was fully ntfs compat
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  theres an addon for windows that lets XP read/write to your Linux Ext2/3 drives - so i rarely have to write to ntfs drives (or use them at all ) these days
* sinbad33 hops 
<mineur> makuseru: I'm not sure then, I always had my sound working out of the box...
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  i doubt if linux will every be FULLY ntfs compat.. since MS wont release all the specs.
<mineur> I never had problems writing to ntfs... but indeed they say to do it at your own risk....
<Dr_willis> sinbad33,  i hear its very useable... but do you really want to risk the data...
<mineur> I do lol
<mineur> like to live on the edge hehe
<Dr_willis> Losing your mp3 files is one thing.... losing your Boss's data files is another...
<Dr_willis> and Losing your PORN is unacceptable!
<Dr_willis> :)
<mineur> I wouldn't store my boss's data on a ntfs drive hehe
<mineur> and definatly not my pron roflol
<sinbad33> Dr, no i dont want to risk my data on that drive, but i have alot of large >4Gb files on it, can i do a conversion or should i just not use the ntfs drive as an aux kubuntu drive at all ?
<earl_> i have 768mb of ram
<earl_> and i have 1gb of swap
<earl_> not enough? too much?
<sinbad33> HAHA
<sinbad33> right!
<mineur> earl_: is your HD big enough?
<earl_> define big enough
<mineur> lol that depends on what you use it for!
<earl_> giggidy
<sinbad33> i just hope i will be able to use that drive with xp again
<Lynoure> earl_: Laptop or desktop?
<sinbad33> giggidy?
<earl_> i have a 7g NTFs partition, a 7g ext3 partition, 1gb swap, 40something fat32
<earl_> it's a desktop
<mineur> fat32..... eeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<earl_> welllllllllll
<earl_> it has all my music and stuff
<Alarm> hello. i got a problem with the sound OR video. when i open a tv application (it happened to kdetv as also motv) , and close the application, the application closes , but the sound still continues. that has as an effect not to allow my system to shut down , and when i reset the computer and log in again the tv application starts again, like it has been crashed during the shutdown. what can i check ?
<mineur> I'd go for ext3 then and install tools in winblows to read ext3 :)
<Lynoure> earl_: For hibernation 2xram is good, it's also often recommended for desktops but I rarely use more than 1xram of swap
<earl_> i dont know how feasible that really is, mineur =P
<penguinfan> hello, i have some videos from my digi cam and want to convert them to a smaller format or rotate them by 90 degrees. in windows i would use windows movie maker. what do i use in kubuntu?
<earl_> unless it will be fully integrated into windows, its not enough
<BluesKaj> howdy
<earl_> just a few more assorted questions
<earl_> do any of you find klipper useful
<Lynoure> earl_: I do.
<sinbad33> generic mount options ?
<mineur> ext2fsd integrates nicely... I think, not sure tho, but then again... ext2.... no thanx :)
<cntb> earl_: sure do
<waylandbill> earl_: I think the ext tools for windows integrates in (like in the explorer and stuff)
<earl_> hm
<earl_> what is it for
<mineur> I never use it, but I'm still wating for the day I'll find it useful :d
<Dr_willis> the various Tools for windows that read ext2 ALSO read ext3
<earl_> like i can't think of a single thing to use it for, but i don't wnat to close it 'cause i'm afraid it'll be useful once i do
<Dr_willis> at least they should be able to.
<mineur> you can restart it then lol
<waylandbill> yeah... ext3 as well as ext3
<cntb> earl try it has all your last pastes for re-use
<mineur> it's just to manage multiple copy/paste actions
<mineur> I mostly just recopy and paste, but I guess for some people it's handy :)
<cntb> earl_:  so leave it
<earl_> well, if i was going to do this whole ext3 through windows thing, it would have to be readable and writable by any program
<earl_> and, hopeflly, stable
<cntb> be productive leave defaults alone
<mineur> if it integrates... it is rw-able
<Dr_willis> earl_,  ext3/2 is read/writeable from windows.. but you want to be carefull with it. :) you know how stable windows is...
<mineur> lol
<earl_> hm - what about speed and stability
<earl_> i have a 20gb music collection, losing that would be inexcusable
<Lynoure> earl_: I use it often for pasting urls to people, or when editing text, pasting bits I removed earlier
<mineur> speed is ok, stability... as stable as winblows I guess :d
<Dr_willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/       - is what i use to access the linxu drives.
<matthew_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<earl_> thanks guys, i mostly asked about klipper because i dont like having things in the system tray
<cntb> earl_: burn that music or buy more hard disks and copy backup
<Lynoure> earl_: Hmm, do you know you can copy-paste simply by selecting text and middle clicking? If not, I can see how klipper does not make sense for you :)
<earl_> yup lynoure, i do know about thh
<earl_> that*
<mineur> I wonder if wolfenstein would run on my intel Graphical card.... :)
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<waylandbill> makuseru: do you get an error or something?
<makuseru> no
<makuseru> i just get no sound
<waylandbill> well, your card is detected okay?
<makuseru> it sees it
<earl_> hm - bottom line it fo me guys, do you really recommend i move all my fat32 stuff (movies, games, music, etc) onto an ext3 partition, or is this just experimental stuff
<mineur> earl_: if it works nicely with fat32.... don't change, never change a winning team :)
<cntb> makuseru: alt f2 kmix
<makuseru> what about kmix?
<earl_> yeah aside from the whole eww windows thing, i never had any problems
<cntb> earl_:  dont move copy it
<cntb> backups are not a waste
<earl_> cntb: the thing i like about my current setup is taht any changes/additions i make on one os applies to the other
<earl_> copying... kinda negates that
<mineur> if you plan to throw windows out of the window... well go for it, but if you want to keep winblows.... it all depends what you wsant yourself
<cntb> your choice earl_
<earl_> oh of course if i was ever to get rid of windows i wouldn't have second thoughts about putting it on a linux partition
<earl_> oh, speaking of which
<earl_> how come when i installed edgy, i was limited to ext3
<earl_> no more reiserfs?
<waylandbill> the guy who wrote reiserfs was up on charges last I knew.
<BluesKaj> no native reiser support
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<mineur> reiserfs is getting sued (spelling??) for murder on his wife... he wants to sell the company that develops reiserfs...
<waylandbill> ext3 works just fine.
<Dr_willis> you can set up a resiserfs partition with other tools beforhand if you really wanted to.
<mineur> hmm not reiserfs is getting the lawsuit but the guy who made it lol
<waylandbill> I thought it was murder, but couldn't recall.
<earl_> i had heard about the murder thing, but i didn't know if that was the reaosn why
<mineur> yeah waylandbill, charges are for murder on his wife
<mineur> I guess so, it could be that reiserfs dissapears with time...
<Dr_willis> earl_,  thats not the reason 'why' its not officially supported - i think. :)
<earl_> well i was told it was the best partition to use
<mineur> so, better invest in sure things
<mineur> reiserfs is pretty good... but ext3 works just fine too
<earl_> so i was kinda sad to see it go
<Dr_willis> theres so many arguments for/against reiserfs being used for different tasks.. but i think it boils down do - the drawbacks outweigh the benifits.
<chih> 
<waylandbill> earl_: it very well could be, but if noone's going to support it, then it doesn't help much.
<earl_> yeah
<Dr_willis> it may be 'best' in some very few specific cases
<Lynoure> Why would anything the Reiser guy do make the fs go away?
<Lynoure> It's open source, is it not?
<earl_> in the end it really really doesn't matter to me, as long as it works well i don't care, i just thought it was strange
<mineur> yeah it is
<mineur> but he's pretty protective... not allowing many contributions
<Dr_willis> actually 'him' going away . may be the best thing for reiserfs.
<Lynoure> If there is need/use for it, people will keep on supporting it or working on it.
<mineur> so when he goes down... he'll probably take his project with him, unless someone takes over of course
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<Dr_willis> but basisially (i hear) he draggs his feet.. so thhes other FS's are catching up.
<mineur> but like you say... that will only happen when there's need for it... I think ext3 does a good job
<waylandbill> Lynoure: of course, if there's someone to care enough to pick up the project and continue it.
<Lynoure> waylandbill: and if not, it cannot be a big loss :)
<waylandbill> :)
<earl_> next question: i have set up timidity on my computer, it's pretty nifty, but now is there any way to use it to play midis... you know, without the commandline
<mineur> !timidity
<ubotu> timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-7.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1716 kB
<earl_> and i'm afraid i'm about to sound like a huge noob in a sec but, would it possible for it to work through like xine or something
<earl_> i.e. so i could play midis through amarok
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<earl_> or even an embedded midi on a webpage or something
<Dr_willis> makuseru,  it can be a rather complex task.. and lots of details..  has it Ever worked?
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> untill i put this new mobo in
<waylandbill> makuseru: no need to repeat. you still haven't given enough info for anyone to help you or a question for someone to answer.
<makuseru> there isnt any info
<makuseru> thats the whole thiing, no sound
<makuseru> no error or anything
<makuseru> just no sound
<waylandbill> do you have the mixer volume set? muted?
<makuseru> no
<earl_> makuseru... xorg.0.log doesn't give an error?
<earl_> (that's about all the insight i can cook up for you bro)
<makuseru> i dont think so, ill check again tho
<earl_> yeah look through it for all the (EE) stuff and maybe the (WW)s, you're bound to find something
<makuseru> no errors
<earl_> i see
<earl_> all out of ideas then, but i'm a noob so that shouldnt be a surprise
<BluesKaj> the obvious question remains, earl_ , have you set thew volume sliders on all your inputs and outputs and switches in Kmix ?
<earl_> uhh...
<earl_> (makuseru was the one with the sound problem ^_^)
<makuseru> and yes i have
<makuseru> how can i reinstall the sound drivers
<Plaa> Colours are wrong when I watch videos, I mean yellow is yellow but its too yellow; when I use x11 output everything looks right but in fullscreen I think the resolution drops and framerate possibly is too low, what should I do? this happens also in ubuntu
<cntb> howto play mid?
<BluesKaj> Plaa, perhaps your video monitor contrls will
<BluesKaj> help
<earl_> ?
<Plaa> I have a laptop, and this only happens in videos
<BluesKaj> <--- not quite awake yet ,sorry  earl_  :)
<BluesKaj> makuseru, the obvious question remains, have you set the volume sliders on all your inputs and outputs and switches in Kmix ?
<makuseru> yes
<BluesKaj> well sorry makuseru, I had to ask it ...sometimes even the most knowledgeable forget the obvious
<makuseru> hhaha
<makuseru> how can i reinstall the sound drivers
<TheGateKeeper> what's the command that tells you your kernel name etc?
<BluesKaj> go to the manufacturere website ...there maybe drivers written for linux
<earl_> thats okay =)
<makuseru> never thought of that
<mineur> uname -a
<TheGateKeeper> mineur: thanx :-)
<mineur> welcome :)
<tobi__> Anyone an Idea, where I can get the lame encoder for my KAudioCreator (yes, I'm using KDE)
<BluesKaj> tobi__, is there no Lame encoder in the "encoder list" ?
<cntb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tobi__> for sure it is, but it is not fully installed, because of license things... so before can rip my CDs into mp3 format i have to install the paket
<makuseru> can someone please help me get sound working on edgy
<tamacracka> Anyone know why a folder wont delete off of my desktop?
<tamacracka> it gives me an access denied.
<BluesKaj> maybe it's shared , tamacracka
<PuNToCoM> hola. alguien q hable espaol'
<tamacracka> shared?...
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tamacracka> im not on a network
<tamacracka> Can someone help me? I extracted a .rar file, I deleted the RAR file, but now I cannot delete the folder. I get an error: access denied.
<stdin> tamacracka: who owns the folder?
<tamacracka> <,<
<tamacracka> i do
<tamacracka> it's a file i downloaded.
<tamacracka> onto my desktop
<tamacracka> then extracted it onto the desktop
<stdin> tamacracka: yeah, but look at the permissions tab, in the folder properties
<tamacracka> User: tamacracker
<tamacracka> group: tamacracker
<tamacracka> <- tamacracker
<tamacracka> :P
<stdin> tamacracka: and what are the permissions ?
<tamacracka> Can view
<tamacracka> all of them.
<tamacracka> can view
<stdin> tamacracka: hmm, open konsole and try and delete it from there
<tamacracka> >.> i dunno how to delete with console all i think i would have to type is -r "path name"
<hak5fan> Hello how would I go about aplying this fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1847345
<hak5fan> ?
<stdin> tamacracka: I'll show you how to delete it
<stdin> tamacracka: first cd to the desktop "cd Desktop" (case sensitive)
<tamacracka> ok
<tamacracka> ok
<stdin> tamacracka: id the folder empty?
<stdin> *is
<tamacracka> nope it has mp3s
<tamacracka> but i want all of it thrown out
<stdin> tamacracka: ok :) type "rm -r folder" (replace "folder" with the name of the folder)
<tamacracka> if there's spaces
<tamacracka> do i need to use underscore?
<stdin> tamacracka: no put it in quotes
<hak5fan> To fix this error:  i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042  I have to do this:
<hak5fan> The fix is, when booting with grub, add the following option to the kernel line:
<hak5fan> usb-handoff
<hak5fan> How do I do this
<stdin> hak5fan: you need to put it in to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tamacracka> ...
<tamacracka> hold on
<tamacracka> stdin this is the name of the folder on konsole: Goldyn\ Chyld
<stdin> hak5fan: on the line with "kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6....." at the end (an all the lines with it)
<faLUCE> Hi, how can I write the output of a command directly to a file?
<stdin> tamacracka: that's ok, using '\' is called "escaping", it lets the command know that the space is part of the name
<hak5fan> stdin: ok
<hak5fan> tnx
<Alarm> is there any command i can see how many open connections i have ?
<stdin> faLUCE: easy :) like this "command > filename"
<tamacracka> so do i need to type rm -r "Goldyn\ Chyld" ?
<Alarm> not what connections but the number of connections
<stdin> tamacracka: yes
<faLUCE> stdin: thnks
<stdin> :)
<tamacracka> rm: cannot remove `Goldyn\\ Chyld': No such file or directory
<stdin> tamacracka: did you only use 1 '\' ?
<tamacracka> oh i see
<tamacracka> if i type \
<tamacracka> i cant add a space
<stdin> tamacracka: ahh , i see, no, if you quote it, you don't need a '\'
<tamacracka> so it would be rm -r "Goldyn\Chyld'
<stdin> tamacracka: so just type "rm -r Goldyn\ Chyld"
<translation> Does anyone have a problem with alsa sound drivers in Kubuntu 6.10?
<tamacracka> i can't add a space lol
<tamacracka> or it wont recognize it
<stdin> tamacracka: if you put the "\" before the space, it will
<translation> Could some one throw some light on  the "cpu overload- sound server problem" with alsa drivers in kubuntu?
<tamacracka> it wont let me remove the stupid write protection
<stdin> Alarm: the only thing I can think of is "sudo cat /proc/net/nf_conntrack|grep ESTABLISHED|wc -l"
<tamacracka> nevermind :\
<tamacracka> i changed the permission through the properties
<Alarm> what would that command do ?
<tamacracka> LOL
<tamacracka> thanks stdin
<stdin> tamacracka: ok, we could add write permissions to it with "chmod +w Goldyn\ Chyld" but you can just do "sudo rm -r Goldyn\ Chyld" too
<stdin> Alarm: what you wanted, show how many active connections there are
<Alarm> hope cat wont modify any file
<faLUCE> stdin, and how can I do if I want to write to the same file the output of two consecutive commands?
<stdin> Alarm: no, cat just prints the file, you could do it like this too "sudo grep ESTABLISHED /proc/net/nf_conntrack|wc -l
<translation> /q
<Alarm> thank u
<stdin> np :)
<Alarm> grep: /proc/net/nf_conntrack: No such file or directory
<Alarm> unfortunatelly
<stdin> faLUCE: you mean write to it twice, without overwriting it ?
<faLUCE> stdin: yes
<stdin> Alarm: hmm, have a look in /proc/net there should be something in there with the same info
<Alarm> okie thank you
<stdin> faLUCE: command1 > file ; command 2 >> file
<faLUCE> stdin: what can i say:) thnks again
* TurnTheOtherWay had to format his hard disk and reinstall windows. Damn.
<TurnTheOtherWay> hi again stdin
<stdin> faLUCE: no problem. you may find this page/site useful too http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<stdin> hay TurnTheOtherWay :)
<hak5fan> stdin: it worked thank you
<TurnTheOtherWay> the kubuntu thing went terribly lol
<BluesKaj> TurnTheOtherWay, why did you have to reinstall windows , did you lose the parition ?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: I never use the graphical installer, so I'm not an expert on it :P
<stdin> hak5fan: no proble m :)
<stdin> *problem :P
<TurnTheOtherWay> BluesKaj: i lost everything cos grub wouldnt work and i have a raid drive which i think confused it
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: you use the alternative?
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: yeah, I always use it
<hak5fan> I have one more problem though.... even though the modprobe command showed that my nvidia drivers were installed I'm only able to start x right after the installation if i reboot then I get an api mismatch error
<TurnTheOtherWay> stdin: does it give you the option not to use GRUB?
<chavo> I've used both disks with no problem here, but I don't have any raid setups either
<BluesKaj> oh I see , TurnTheOtherWay ...bummer :(
<TurnTheOtherWay> BluesKaj: definitely. i think i will use the alternative... if i try again. im mentally scarred after that :p
<stdin> TurnTheOtherWay: yeah, it does, but you do need a bootloader somewhere
<d0dge> Any suggestions, why I can't change resolution more than 1024x768? I have NVIDIA drivers for my geforce.
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<d0dge> !
<d0dge> Oh
<stdin> d0dge: use the 2nd command there
<BluesKaj> <--- no idea how a raid setup is handled in Kubuntu and afraid to find out :)
<d0dge> stdin: Ok, in the list I have VESA, should I take nv or NVIDIA
<TurnTheOtherWay_> woah wtf my connection to freenode got reset :/
<faLUCE> stdin: one last question: i have to write to a file the output of two commands (in the same line, with this char "-" between them) ONLY if BOTH commands give me a result
<frojnd> !wmv
<stdin> d0dge: if you want to use the binary NVIDIA driver, choose "nvidia", if that fails, use "nv"
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alarm> one more question. i got jdk1.5 installed. but cannot view java with firefox cause the plugin is not installed. found in the repo java plugin for firefox but its the 1.4.2 version, which means a lower version will be installed. can i use java1.5 on the firefox as a plugin to view it on webpages ?
<BluesKaj> !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres a wine channel on freenode ?
<tobi__> d0dge: which card is it you want to install ?
<stdin> Alarm: install "sun-java5-plugin" that's version 1.5
<stdin> soulrider: #winehq
<soulrider> thanks stdin
<TurnTheOtherWay_> hmm a raid page... thanls blues
<d0dge> stdin: Ok, should I reboot? I made some changes in the resolution list
<BluesKaj> NP . TurnTheOtherWay_
<stdin> d0dge: no, just restart X, logout and choose "restart the X server" from the login menu
<d0dge> stdin: Okay, thanks for help!
<stdin> faLUCE: that's more advanced, you'd get a better answer in #bash :)
<Alarm> stdin,  in the repo i see just 1.4.2 dude
<bonbonthejon> are there any native german speakers I can ask a question
<TurnTheOtherWay_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TurnTheOtherWay_> so yes
<TurnTheOtherWay_> ;)
<stdin> Alarm: It don't matter, if it's called "sun-java5-plugin" it's for java 1.5, trust me :)
* stdin is gone, back soon
<soulrider> Alarm: java 5 == java1.5
<Alarm> okie, thank you a lot
<soulrider> Alarm: even sun uses those 2 numbers for java 1.5/5
* TurnTheOtherWay_ is using Windows XP Firewal xD
<tobi__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> TurnTheOtherWay_: i think youre turning the other way :P
<TurnTheOtherWay_> soulrider: how so? :p
<soulrider> uhm.. windows firewall... wtf? o.O
<Alarm> j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin ,
<Alarm> ok found also the 5
<soulrider> Alarm: jre1.4 is older
<Alarm> thank you
<soulrider> install 5 or 1.5
<TurnTheOtherWay_> soulrider: lmao i had to reinstall windows and i only just installed ZA again so have to restart
<TurnTheOtherWay_> im on the dark side :p
<soulrider> lol yes
<Silentme> is there anyway to restart/reload a device?
<soulrider> you have to restart allt he time
<soulrider> Silentme: like what ?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> ALL the time
<soulrider> TurnTheOtherWay_: just use ubuntu! :P
<Silentme> soulrider:  webcam
<TurnTheOtherWay_> soulrider: i cant, installing kubuntu is the reason why i had to redo windows and stuff cos of damned GRUB. :(
* TurnTheOtherWay_ is a professional noob
<xwolf> i'm looking for the config files for programs i want to startup at the time i login to kde
<TurnTheOtherWay_> which programs?
<soulrider> sorry, no idea Silentme
<soulrider> TurnTheOtherWay_: what happened to your grub ?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> soulrider: i got error 2. i think its cos of my RAID.
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> i cant help you with raid
<TurnTheOtherWay_> it couldnt even see the hdd lol
<soulrider> :(
<TurnTheOtherWay_> theres a raid help page here, which im viewing in my very safe state :p bt it looks damn complicated lol
<bonbonthejon> TurnTheOtherWay_: grub can't boot from RAID
<TurnTheOtherWay_> bonbonthejon: it cant? ah hell.
<TurnTheOtherWay_> bonbonthejon: what can boot from raid?
<MidMark> raid is hell for linux and for your data
<bonbonthejon> TurnTheOtherWay_: I have a RAID, just put a small /boot partition, then grub works wihthat
<TurnTheOtherWay_> you have to custom make it?
<TurnTheOtherWay_> you use alternative or graphic?
<bonbonthejon> TurnTheOtherWay_: i ran the alternative install cd, create two partitions, one /boot, the other is for RAID
<TurnTheOtherWay_> ahhh
<bonbonthejon> TurnTheOtherWay_: oh, and a swap partition
<TurnTheOtherWay_> wish i had known that lol
<TurnTheOtherWay_> thanks
<bonbonthejon> TurnTheOtherWay_: grub doesnt have the RAID drivers
<bonbonthejon> TurnTheOtherWay_: i need to leave, but I should be back in 45 minutes, if you need more help
<TurnTheOtherWay_> bonbonthejon: no, ive gven up on linux for now lol
<TurnTheOtherWay_> bonbonthejon: thanks for the offer though
<jjesse> good afternoon, is there something i can try to troublshoot why my laptop freezes/stops responding on edgy?
<MidMark> jjesse: using skype 1.3?
<jjesse> MidMark: no
<MidMark> so check in the log if there are some errors
<jjesse> it will freeze w/ just konqi opened up
<Silentme> Newly uppgraded from dapper to edgy?
<jjesse> no fresh install
<Silentme> from cd?
<jjesse> and i don't ssee any erros in system log
<jjesse> Silentme: yeah from the desktop cd
<amigrave> I cant' find package kuickshow anymore, is there a replacement for it ? I like gwenview for viewing my albums, but kuickshow was faster and I associate it to images because most of the time I want to click on an image and see it fast, then I want to hit esc to quit the program. Is there a kde program that is like kuickshow ?
<Silentme> gqwiev?
<amigrave> is gqview a kde or qt program ?
<Silentme> g stand for gnome i guess, but it has worked for me in kde ,   if i dont bistake it for gwnview
<amigrave> Silentme: yes but I hate gnome file selector and lack of responsiveness of gtk
<Silentme> well , it has worked fine for me , in kde
<amigrave> Silentme: this is the main reason why I use kde ;-)
<n8k99> amigrave have you tried digikam?
<HymnToLife> amen to that
<tobi__> How do you rip a cd? any hint ?
<HymnToLife> tobi__, audio CD ?
<amigrave> n8k99: digikam is most like gwenview (correct me if I'm wrong) but I want the lightest viewer possible
<Silentme> k3b
<tobi__> audio cd...yes!
<HymnToLife> I personnally use !abcde
<amigrave> tobi__: kaudiocreator
<HymnToLife> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<chavo> amigrave, try kview
<chavo> you can also go to the settings and make Esc quit the program
<n8k99> amigrave: gwenview is an image viewer, digikam is an image manager - you can edit, tag, export and post from digikam
<tobi__> does it mp3s ?
<n8k99> amigrave: but I understand wanting lightweight apps
<tobi__> my KAudioCreator works, but I was searching days for the lame encoder paket, but didn't find it.
<jjesse> tobi__:  apt-get install lame
<jjesse> should handle it for KAudioCreator
<Silentme> i have liked gqview its wery easy to use, it has 3 frames 1 to browse 1to view thumbs and 1to see pict in real size
<amigrave> n8k99: well light is not the real term, I mean fast. A program which has not a bloated UI for viewing only purpose. Kuickshow was the best program for me. BTW: do you know why it has been removed ?
<tobi__> jjesse: tahnks
<wimpies> Hi all, I run edgy now and an unable to hear sound in presentations.  On my other system I forcefully installed version 2.1 and have no problems.  Presuming 2.1 is in feisty and hearing that Herd2 is out ... is it *now* safe enough to upgrade ?
<tobi__> i'll try
<HymnToLife> !kuickshow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kuickshow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silentme> !gqview
<ubotu> gqview: A simple image viewer using GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 707 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<HymnToLife> damn, they removed KS ?
<n8k99> amigrave: no idea why its not included
<HymnToLife> I'm glad I switched back to Debian
<chavo> amigrave, kview is a little lighter than gwenview did yiu try it?
<n8k99> amigrave: if you have all your repos enabled kuickshow is part of kdegraphics
<endo602> hey
<jjesse> hey
<endo602> Can someone walk me through the steps to change my vcard
<endo602> ?
<amigrave> chavo: I remember I tried it when I was searching a viewer and of course it is light, but it is slow on big images and it is slow when you zoom a big image. Well it was a long time ago when I saw these problems, maybe they are corrected now. Going to try again
<chavo> amigrave, ok but it only starts marginally faster than gwenview for me anyway
<amigrave> n8k99: kdegraphics is a metapackage right ? how can I know what will be installed if I install kdegraphics ? I would like to avoid installing unneeded package
<HymnToLife> amigrave, it's not a metapackage
<HymnToLife> it's one package, but it contains several apps
<KillerBee> hello
<HymnToLife> hmm, actually I'm not that sure about it anymore, lemme check
<KillerBee> is it posible to install kubuntu on a reiserfs3 filesystem?
<Silentme>  is there any way to restart/reload a  video device?
<Silentme>  i  tried lsof  but now there is no cam showing, (i was stupid enough to unplug it and pluged it back in, and now it cant find it)
<chavo> I just installed kdegraphics and there's no kuickshow there either
<HymnToLife> KillerBee, certainly, just choose ReiserFS at the partitioning
<HymnToLife> yeah indeed, it's not in it either
* n8k99 just installs anything cavalierly
<KillerBee> oh I never remembered that it has that option
<chavo> apt-get install *
<HymnToLife> on my Debian, kuickshow is in it's own package
<HymnToLife> but it doesn't seem to exist in Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !info kuickshow
<ubotu> Package kuickshow does not exist in any distro I know
<amigrave> HymnToLife: yes I found some threads about this now
<HymnToLife> seems it has been removed in Dapper...
<HymnToLife> !info kuickshow breezy
<ubotu> kuickshow: KDE image/slideshow viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2.5 (breezy), package size 458 kB, installed size 892 kB
<TheGateKeeper> can you use deborphan to show dependencies on a particular package?
<HymnToLife> I guess just installing the Breezy package might work
<waylandbill> TheGateKeeper. apt-cache or aptitude show will list the deps.
<Silentme> Do i have to restart my computer again to get my cam to work /be found again !?!
<n8k99> kuickshow doesn't look like it has been under development since 16/08/01
<HymnToLife> or you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for it
<n8k99> that maybe why its not in dapper
<amigrave> HymnToLife: seems to be a metapackage
<HymnToLife> amigrave, yep it is, sorry
<HymnToLife> but Kuickshow is not in it
<TheGateKeeper> waylandbill, hmmm don't know suppose you know where I would find the source code for ldd ?
<[KillerB] > my net went down, anyways it is possible to install kubuntu without removing my prevois user homefolder?
<HymnToLife> [KillerB] , if you were wise enough to put it on a separate partition, yes
<Silentme> Do i have to restart my computer again to get my cam to work /be found again !?!
<HymnToLife> if not, you can still do it now
<n8k99> sourceforge lists kuikshow's lastest update as 2002-10-16 in CVS, which seems to indicate that it is no longer in development as KDE now uses SVN
<[KillerB] > I did not but doing it seems like the best ideea
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: ldd seems to be a bash script
<HymnToLife> [KillerB] , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<[KillerB] > now if I would only have the space to slipt it damn it
<[KillerB] > my homefolder is about 100gb
<jjesse> wow that's a huge homefolder
<jjesse> lots of music?
<[KillerB] > yep
<jjesse> time to get a usb drive to keep it on :)
<jjesse> that's what i've done w/ mine
<TheGateKeeper> stdin, it's a bash command, I don't know how it was written, but lists dependencies of an app, if I could use it in a c/c++ program I could possible come up with something better than deborphan
<[KillerB] > what if I just install ubuntu on a temporary drive, remove everything on my gentoo hdd except my homefolder and and copy over ubuntu?
<Silentme> is there no one who knows if i have to restart my computer to get my cam to be regonized again (as a video device) ??
<n8k99> amigrave look on http://kde-apps.org for a graphics viewer to replace kuickshow
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: I mean it was written in bash, take a look at it in less (mine is a bash script)
<tobi__> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<amigrave> n8k99: thanks but actually I'm googling in order to find why kuickshow would be deprecated in kubuntu, it seems strange to me
<TheGateKeeper> stdin, ok thanx :-), damn I will have to reboot back to kubuntu
<n8k99> amigrave: its because it hasnt been in development since 2002
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: you should always be in kubuntu :P
<n8k99> last release was 0.8.2
<amigrave> n8k99: mhhhhhhh, ok. That's a good reason ;-)
<n8k99> amigrave its not even listed as an active kde application
<mr_> #xubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> stdin, well I am in gentoo at the moment, so I will have to beg to differ there :-)
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: well you can still look at the files on kubuntu in gentoo
<wolfwalker> I still need help, if anyone would like to answer a newbie's idiot questions
<wolfwalker> I finally found out where to put command prompts :/
<Agent_bob> :)
<wolfwalker> I downloaded Audacity as a .deb file
<amigrave> n8k99: may I ask you what you do use for quick image viewing ?
<TheGateKeeper> stdin, ohhh I got here too :P
<wolfwalker> Now what do I DO with that .deb file?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<n8k99> amigrave: konqueror can render previews
<Agent_bob> !repos | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<chavo> wolfwalker, audacity is in the repos
<stdin> wolfwalker: why don't you use the version in adept ?
<wolfwalker> No, I'm not online on my Kubuntu computer
<wolfwalker> I'm on Windows Xp on this one
<wolfwalker> that's why I got the .deb file
<n8k99> amigrave: they are thumbnails - and then when you want to look at them gwenview is embedded
<Agent_bob> wolfwalker ok.  dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<chavo> wolfwalker, use sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<wolfwalker> I tried that
<wolfwalker> "package" is the full file name, right?
<Agent_bob> yes
<stdin> wolfwalker: are you trying to install audacity in windows?
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<wolfwalker> No, trying to install audacity in Kubuntu
<wolfwalker> Audacity rocks, for the record
<Agent_bob> stdin linux box is not online
<amigrave> n8k99: maybe you are the person I should ask a question for which I never got a response so far for some years now ...
<jjesse> can't you just do an apt-get install audacity?
<n8k99> amigrave:um ok
<stdin> wolfwalker: aah, so you downloaded the file in windows
<wolfwalker> My linux computer is not online
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card (LAN, not W-LAN) to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<tom_biggy> hello folks!!!
<wolfwalker> Yes, I downloaded the .deb file for Audacity
<wolfwalker> My internet computer is Windows, yes
<wolfwalker> Took the .deb file to my Kubuntu computer
<stdin> wolfwalker: use "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"  where "package.deb" is the filename of the file you downloaded
<tom_biggy> could you help me?
<chavo> wolfwalker, it's probably missing some dependencies
<tom_biggy> i upgraded to KDE 3.5.5
<tom_biggy> and i can hardly mount cd and usb stick
<tom_biggy> :(
<tom_biggy> i did the upgrade from the repo shown on www.kubuntu.org
<chavo> I just did apt-get install audacity and it installed libwxgtk2.4-1 also
<stdin> wolfwalker: I think you can use "sudo apt-get --print-uris -f install" to get a list of the dependencies it needs, then sownload them, and install the same way
<tom_biggy> so can anybody can help me?
<wolfwalker> ...........
<tom_biggy> what should i do?
<Agent_bob> wolfwalker audacity depends on  " audacity libflac++5c2 libid3tag0 libsndfile1 libwxgtk2.4-1  "  plus xorg
<wolfwalker> Okay, what if I just drag that computer down here, turn off this computer, plug my modem to the Kubuntu computer, reboot my DSL modem, turn on the Kubuntu computer and try to access the internet.
<tom_biggy> :-(
<wolfwalker> Will I get online?
<tom_biggy> hey!
<n8k99> amigrave ping
<tom_biggy> why dontchoo answer?
<amigrave> n8k99: when using konquror in file management view I associate images to kuickview (now I have to search another one) but when I use konqueror as a browser (web view) and I cliack on a link which leads to an image, I want the image to be displayed in konqueror like other browser, I don't want kuickview or whatever to be embeded in konqueror (see what I mean ?) It's a kde related question, but as you seems to use konqueror for i
<hak5fan> All (known) bugs in my kubuntu installation is now fixed
<Agent_bob> wolfwalker likely  but no promiceses
<hak5fan> I'm happy :D
<wolfwalker> lol
<wolfwalker> Have there ever been any promises about that?
<wolfwalker> lol
<mr_> Hi! I've got some trouble getting my PCMCIA card (LAN, not W-LAN) to work on an IBM Thinkpad 600X. Can anyone help me, please?
<Agent_bob> only a few.
<tom_biggy> why i can't automount anything after upgrading to kde 3.5.5?
<wolfwalker> At least my IP's tech support is top notch
<tom_biggy> ???
<n8k99> amigrave: can you rephrase that into a question, please?
<tom_biggy> ?????????????,,
<tom_biggy> guys!
<bubu1uk> tom_biggy: u can if u setup it in /etc/fstab
<tom_biggy> ?
<stdin> bubu1uk: you don't put removable devices in fstab, as the device location may change
<tom_biggy> my etc fstab is ok, this problem appears ONLY AFTER UPGRADING to kde 3.5.5
<n8k99> amigrave: what behavior do you want as a file manager?
<amigrave> n8k99: see last phrase of the post : So finally, the quesion is : is it possible to have different association type for the different konqueror views.
<Agent_bob> now i have a strange anomily   i removed getty from running on tty1  and now it seems that one can type into tty1 and the commands are stored until an openvt -fc 1  command is issued elsewhere then they are executed.      any one know anything about the kernel and console input ?
<bubu1uk> ah, i didnt know whe speaks bout removable. ;)
<bubu1uk> came here later. sorry. :p
<tom_biggy> :@
<n8k99> hmmm... amigrave: I have seen that there are differenet service menus for konqueror that allow you to alter your behaviors in lots of ways
<tom_biggy> thank you for help
<amigrave> n8k99: in my case, I would like that when I click on an image in file management view, the image is opened in an external viewer, but in web view it should be konqueror embeded
<tom_biggy> i'd better get back to windows xp
<n8k99> one sec amigrave
<tobi__> tom_biggy: Take me with you , please
<tom_biggy> ok
<tobi__> A friend told me it will get better after a few weeks
<tom_biggy> hmmm
<tom_biggy> but how can i solve this fscking problem???
<tom_biggy> it drives me mad!!!!!
<tom_biggy> and i can't downgrade kde
<wolfwalker> fscking?
<tom_biggy> yes i don't want to swear
<tom_biggy> ;)
<amigrave> n8k99: but if you have never be confronted to this problem, you won't see what I mean. It's just one of the thing that annoys me and for what I use firefox instead of konqueror. But as konqueror is faster than firefox, if one day I found a solution to those problems, I'll switch again. Anyway, I don't want to loose your time more, you've helped me enough, so don't bother about this
<wolfwalker> Firefox rocks!
<wolfwalker> There's a reason it's slower
<wolfwalker> It does the job better
<n8k99> amigrave: I'm confused - you want file manager to open local files in image viewer, but not embedded in konqi - while retaining the embedded viewer for web based images?
<n8k99> then turn off file previews under Settings > Configure Konqueror > File Manager behavior
<rolando> hola
<rolando> i have a problem with my xorg.conf i have several Device secions and Monitor too
<tobi__> tom_biggy: why downgrade?
<rolando> how can i know which is the right one?
<amigrave> n8k99: yes exactly ! In fact, I can't stand the mix between filemanagement and webbrowsing. This is why I don't like windows's explorer, and in fact konqueror does the same. This is the only thing I don't like in kde
<BluesKaj> it could be cuz your dhcp connection is using ipv6 , there's a fix for speeding up FF and konq by changing the settings to IPv4.
<n8k99> amigrave:haha! that's exactly what I love about kde!!
<rolando> or having several Device,monitor,screen,.. sections in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is normal?
<BluesKaj> the fix is here : http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
* n8k99 wishes there was a file manager extension for firefox when using OS X
<tom_biggy> because it doesn't work!!!!
<tom_biggy> and i can't solve theproblem!!!
<amigrave> n8k99: well I guess that most people want it like this, otherwise kde devs won't do this.  But I think they should let the oprtunity of "others" to do as they want. For me, local file management is one thing and web browsing is another thing.
<n8k99> amigrave: you can use dolphin file manager
<wolfwalker> Stupid irc didn't log it
<wolfwalker> Okay, one more time. Would whoever told me what to type tell me again?
<wolfwalker> I have Kubuntu on a non-internet computer
<wolfwalker> I have downloaded Audacity as a .deb file
<wolfwalker> What do I now do with the .deb file to install it?
<amigrave> n8k99: dolphin file management ? Going to goole this. In fact I spent more of my time in a shell. But for file management, when I don't use mc I use krusader.
<n8k99> amigrave: dolphin is an alternate file manager for kde
<n8k99> it should be in the repos
<tamacracka> Hey guys?
<mefisto__> does anyone know anything about moto4lin?
<wolfwalker> 'Allo tama
<tamacracka> file:///home/tamacracker/Desktop/nicotine+-1.2.6.tar.bz2  <- how do install that file
<tamacracka> i need to upgrade my nicotine.
<n8k99> smoke more
<n8k99> ;-)
<eihnat> would suggest so. lol
<e1> hello
<wolfwalker> ..........
<eihnat> + some canabis. :p
<stdin> wolfwalker: easy way to get all the dependencies is to run (from kubuntu) "sudo apt-get --print-uris install audacity" that will print the files you need to get, then (when you d/l them and transfir them to /var/cache/apt/archives) you can just install with "sudo apt-get install audacity"
<wolfwalker> Transfer them to what?
<wolfwalker> How do you get them from the desktop to the /var/cache/apt/archives?
<stdin> wolfwalker: to that directory on the linux machine
<tamacracka> How do I install a tar.bz2 file?
<Minataku> stdin: When I saw this pic I thought of you XD >> http://data.furaffinity.net/yolin/1161544597.yolin_chain_headshot.jpg
<tobi__> tamacracka: is it a tar.gz ?
<eihnat> tamacracka: u unpack it and then read README
<stdin> tobi__: it's a tar.bz2
<tamacracka> yeah stdin
<stdin> Minataku: nice, but why ?
<tamacracka> ok gonna extrct
<tamacracka> extract*
<Minataku> stdin: The coffee
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I thought of genii, too, but he's not here right now
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> You two seem to like coffee X3
<n8k99> coffee!?!
<stdin> Minataku: aah, yes, the coffee :)
<stdin> Minataku: you're making me get a craving now :P
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<mefisto__> does anyone know anything about the moto4lin program?
<tobi__> tamacracka: extract it and use your paketmanager!
<wolfwalker> stdin: How do you get the files to that directory? I'm used to M$'s Windows Explorer and I'm a fish out of water on linux
<tamacracka> my packetmanager?
<tamacracka> adept manager?
<stdin> wolfwalker: how are you getting the audacity deb to linux?
<wolfwalker> And btw, this time I'm saving this to Notepad so I don't have to ask you again
<tobi__> adept package ....
<tobi__> yes
<wolfwalker> stdin: flash drive
<Minataku> n8k99: Indeed, coffee
<wolfwalker> This computer is a Windows
<tamacracka> how would i use it?... hold onlet me read the readme
<wolfwalker> I went to Audacity, downloaded the .deb file, got it to my Linux computer with a flash drive
<wolfwalker> Put the file on my desktoy
* n8k99 looks longingly in freezer at 5ldbs of beans!
<wolfwalker> And.................. now what?
<wolfwalker> desktop*
<Minataku> n8k99: :o
<eihnat> wolfwalker: have u tried dpkg command as i told u before?
<stdin> wolfwalker: on the linux machine, mount the flash drive, then use "kdesu konqueror" and use it to copy and paste the files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<Minataku> n8k99: The topic of coffe came up via this pic I found :: http://data.furaffinity.net/yolin/1161544597.yolin_chain_headshot.jpg
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> *coffee
<tobi__> i really don't know where to extract the files, but i think you might use the adept...
<wolfwalker> Mount?
<wolfwalker> And no eihnat, I came back to this computer to check my chat logs to get the command.......... and it didn't log it
<wolfwalker> So I'm back here asking again
<wolfwalker> And this time, I'm copying to notepad
<tamacracka> run ./nicotine ?
<stdin> wolfwalker: it dose it for you, when you plug in the flash drive, and it asks you what to do with it
<wolfwalker> eihnat: So if you would repeat that dpkg command?
<jkgruet> I've been having intermittent problems ripping CDs with kubuntu/edgy KAudioCreator & lame.  Sometimes it works fine, but other times it either (1) hangs or (2) gives an error message about an unrecognized genre.  Any idea on were to go for help?
<wolfwalker> Ahhh
<wolfwalker> Thanks stdin
<n8k99> Minataku:nice
<stdin> np :)
<eihnat> was bubu1uk before. somehow lost connection and bubu1uk sits here. cant change nick. lol
<wolfwalker> So eihnat, what was that dpkg command again?
<Minataku> n8k99: Yeah :3
<stdin> eihnat: that's why you register your nick, you can kick the "ghost" off
<eihnat> dpkg -i packagename.deb i think.
<ashish> hello..can ne1 pls tell me, how to install anjuta on kubuntu
<eihnat> stdin: ok. how. cuz am registered.
<stdin> wolfwalker: use sudo before it
<wolfwalker> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb?
<eihnat> wolfwalker: yes
<wolfwalker> With packagename the full package name?
<eihnat> yes
<stdin> eihnat: /msg NickServ RECOVER NickName Password
<stdin> eihnat: then /msg NickServ RELEASE NickName Password
<ashish> hello..can anyone pls tell me, how to install anjuta on kubuntu
<stdin> eihnat: /nick NickName
<ashish> helllo
<tamacracka> python setup.py install --prefix=<dir>?
<wolfwalker> So the full command would be sudo dpkg -i audacity_1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bubu1uk> test
<stdin> wolfwalker: that's right
<wolfwalker> I TRIED that!
<stdin> bubu1uk: well done :)
<wolfwalker> It just didn't do anything
<ashish> i get an error
<bubu1uk> ah, ok. thanx stdin. am not really familiar with irc. lol
<tamacracka> do i need to type this, to install the updated nicontine: python setup.py install --prefix=<dir>
<wolfwalker> Although I don't know linux worth squat, I do know a bit about IRC
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: no error output?
<stdin> bubu1uk: '/msg NickServ help' is a good place to start :)
<wolfwalker> What's the question?
<ashish> hello..can anyone pls tell me, how to install anjuta on kubuntu
<asaf> use package maneger
<tamacracka> how?!
<tamacracka> what do you mean ><
<ashish> or is there ne other c/c++ compiler(leaving gcc/g++)
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: try right-click on the deb file, then Kubuntu Package menu > Install Package
<wolfwalker> tama, I'm in the same boat
<tamacracka> package manager doesnt see the file.
<ashish> k..
<casev01> hi
<tamacracka> i have the file on my desktop
<wolfwalker> Well I'm off to try this
<wolfwalker> Again
<casev01> someone know a good howto of apt-build?
<wolfwalker> And maybe get it right this time
<wolfwalker> Thanks for the help folks
<wolfwalker> I'll be back with more annoying newbie questions later
<wolfwalker> :/
<ashish> i am waiting
<tamacracka> screw it im goin with: python setup.py install --prefix=/home/tamacracker/.nicotine
<n8k99> ashish cmake
<ashish> yes
<stdin> ashish: enable universe then install it with adept, you can also use kdevelop (the KDE version)
<tamacracka> where are all the old skool people at :(
<tamacracka> they're were quick and helpful
<Edulix> hi
<stdin> tamacracka: what are you trying to install ?
<tamacracka> nicotine.. i downloaded a tarball file
<Edulix> how can I configure konqueror (the filemanager) to use the tree view by default?
<stdin> tamacracka: and you don't want the one from ubuntu why?
<tamacracka> file:///home/tamacracker/Desktop/Wutang/nicotine+-1.2.6.tar.bz2
<tamacracka> what do you mean i dont want one from ubuntu?!?!
<tamacracka> the one in adept
<tamacracka> is old.
<tamacracka> very old.
<tamacracka> no longer works.
<dave_s> Edulix you should be able to do it by setting up konqueror as you want it to appear
<Edulix> dave_s: how exactly?
<mefisto__> Edulix: in konq, go to Settings, File Associations, inode, directory
<tamacracka> the one from the adept manager is no longer working... it's not supported.
<Edulix> I can change the view, but it doesn't get saved
<Edulix> ok
<dave_s> So you can get the tree view to appera Edulix?
<stdin> tamacracka: so what's in the downloaded file ?
<bubu1uk> tar.bz2
<Edulix> dave_s: of course, but not by default
<Edulix> mefisto__: I'll try that
<mefisto__> Edulix:
<tamacracka> file:///home/tamacracker/Desktop/Wutang/nicotine+-1.2.6/doc
<tamacracka> file:///home/tamacracker/Desktop/Wutang/nicotine+-1.2.6/files
<tamacracka> file:///home/tamacracker/Desktop/Wutang/nicotine+-1.2.6/img
<stdin> tamacracka: use pastebin
<mefisto__> Edulix: then the Embedding tab, and move the default view you want to the top of the list
<tamacracka> ... i would have to give you a screen shot.
<tamacracka> there's a lot of folders
<tamacracka> and seperate files
<Edulix> mefisto__: thanks
<firecrotch> Okay, I know that this question belongs on #ubuntu-server, but no one there is active... How can I set up FTP on my ubuntu server?
<stdin> tamacracka: better still then, give me a link to download it, then I can see :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !ftp | firecrotch
<ubotu> firecrotch: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<tamacracka> ok!
<dave_s> Edulix, you need to save the configuration go to settings --> save view profile
<Edulix> tree mode rocks ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> that mayh help...
<firecrotch> Okay, so I have to install ftpd first, gotcha
<mace`> i ve problems to play mp3 files with amaroK. The songs dont start to play, there's just displayed the text for about half a secound. Any suggestions?
<Edulix> dave_s: mefisto__ way already worked thanks anyway :)
<Admiral_Chicago> rescan your collection
<stdin> mace`: did you install mp3 support?
<tamacracka> http://thegraveyard.org/daelstorm/nicotine-plus.php
<tamacracka> ^ stdin
<mace`> stdin: mh, ok i have to?
<bubu1uk> firecrotch: choose which ftp server u want to install. one of those
<stdin> mace`: yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<n8k99> mace you need to setup mp3 support
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracode
<Admiral_Chicago> in a konsole
<TheGateKeeper> mace`, yes install libxine-extracodecs & make sure amarok is using the xine engine
<wolfwalker> Okay, so I entered sudo dpkg -i audacity_1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mace`> thanks stdin
<firecrotch> Okay, installed ftpd, but I get errors: grep: /etc/inetd.conf: No such file or directory
<firecrotch> grep: /etc/inetd.conf: No such file or directory
<wolfwalker> It said there was no such file
<wolfwalker> The file is on the desktop
<mace`> TheGateKeeper:  ok thanks
<TheGateKeeper> yw:-)
<firecrotch> wolfwalker: are you at the desktop?
<firecrotch> cd ~/Desktop
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: try right-click on the deb file, then Kubuntu Package menu > Install Package
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: sudo dpkg -i /home/username/Desktop/audacity_1.2.3b-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<wolfwalker> Well, my Kubuntu computer is upstairs, but yes, the file I'm trying to install it and the file is on the desktop
<bubu1uk> or do what mefisto__ told u.
<tamacracka> there's a debian version but im on edgy.
<tamacracka> dunno if that makes a difference.
* wolfwalker staggers back to his computer upstairs
<bubu1uk> tamacracka: then download debian version
<wolfwalker> Here we go round the mulberry bush, the mulberry bush, the mulberry bush
<tamacracka> will it be compatible with edgy?... i could just download it through konsole.
<Admiral_Chicago> tamacracka: what do you want to install?
<stdin> tamacracka: "sudo python setup.py install" should work
<tamacracka> nicontine's latest updated program
<tamacracka> stdin
<Admiral_Chicago> oh latest, not sure
<tamacracka> do i need to cd onto that directory?
<bubu1uk> tamacracka: ubuntu is debian based, so deb should work.
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> wherever the deb is installed
* Hawai`i_AFK is back.
<tamacracka> sudo su -c 'echo "deb http://www.nicotine-plus.org/debian branch main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<tamacracka> sudo aptitude update
<tamacracka> sudo aptitude install nicotine
<tamacracka> ack >
<tamacracka> ><
<tamacracka> sorry
<stdin> tamacracka: ahh, there is a repo?
<tamacracka> debian version
<tamacracka> i thought debian was different than egy >.>
<Admiral_Chicago> there is an unofficial repo, but it should work
<tamacracka> edgy
<bubu1uk> edgy is just codename for ubuntu distro
<firecrotch> I assume that now that I have ftpd installed, I have to set up an FTP user using useradd? Anything I have to be aware of?
<stdin> tamacracka: you want to add "deb http://www.nicotine-plus.org/debian sarge main" to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> no, it's a code for a *release*
<rich__> hi
<tamacracka> stdin what's the script again to open up the sources.list?
<stdin> tamacracka: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bubu1uk> well, that's what i wanted to say. not good talkin to too many ppl bout too many different things. u get lost in context. lol
<rich__> is it possible to use my mic
<wolfwalker> Okay, NOW I got the dependency list
<rich__> is it possible to use my mic
<tobi__> stdin: i found a package to install the lame enc for my KAudioCreator, after extract there is a Debain folder with a lot of files, any idea what i shall do to get the package installed?
<wolfwalker> So now where do I go to get all these lovely packages I need to install?
<tobias_> hey does anyone have experiences with warsow on kubuntu ?
<Admiral_Chicago> adept >> wolfwalker...maybe
<wolfwalker> My Kubuntu computer is not online
<stdin> tobi__: is it source code?
<rich__> hey
<rich__> hey
<Admiral_Chicago> you can't install offline, unless you use the CD
<rich__> is it possible to use my mic in here
<phobiac> Is there anything for kubuntu that can create a multi-boot cd?
<tamacracka> branch?!?!
<tobias_> no i think there is something like executables
<tamacracka> i mean
<tamacracka> sarge?
<Admiral_Chicago> rich__: yes
<tamacracka> isn't branch?
<Admiral_Chicago> phobiac: multi-boot?
<BluesKaj> wolfwalker, what sort of connection are you trying to establish , dhcp with a dsl modem or router ?
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: u'll have to search for them. but dont forget to check proper versions.
<Admiral_Chicago> tamacracka: you can use sarge repos in ubuntu
<stdin> tamacracka: you are supposed to replace "branch" with your distro, just use sarge tho
<tamacracka> oh ok
<tamacracka> then sudo apt-get nicotine yes?
<phobiac> Admiral_Chicago: Where you burn more then one .iso to a CD or DVD but it has something not unlike a bootloader that allows you to decide which .iso to run.
<stdin> tamacracka: yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> phobiac: oh i see, i'm not sure
<tamacracka> i dont think it's installing the right one.
<wolfwalker> How many versions are there, and how do I know I'm getting the correct one?
<stdin> tamacracka: have you updated the package list yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> tamacracka: it will install the latest one
<tamacracka> i just opened the nicotine
<tamacracka> and it's still 1.2.4
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get update
<tamacracka> yeah doin it right now :P
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-cache show nicotine
<BluesKaj> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> it'll be >1.2.4. i think
<tamacracka> oh for edgy it's 1.2.4
<tamacracka> ok ok
<stdin> it'll be  1.2.6
<tamacracka> so 1.2.6 isn't for edgy then
<stdin> no, 1.2.6 it the one in the repo you put in
<tamacracka> i know ><
<tamacracka> but i still have 1.2.4
<tamacracka> could it be because it's downloading the edgy file
<Admiral_Chicago> the default it will update it
<brett__> the sound stopped working on the videos on webpages. It still works in my games. Can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache show nicotine says what version?!?
<stdin> tamacracka: did you run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<tamacracka> oh no...
<tamacracka> hold on
<wolfwalker> Okay, when I save a simple text file to this flash drive from my kubuntu computer, my XP computer won't read it from the flash drive
<wolfwalker> It considers the drive empty
<Admiral_Chicago> wolfwalker: does it have an extension.
<Admiral_Chicago> like .txt
<wolfwalker> .txt
<wolfwalker> Yes
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay. it may not be saving properly
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure how to help on that
<phobiac>  Do you have view hidden files and folders enabled in the windows computer?
<tobi__> i found a package to install the lame enc for my KAudioCreator, after extract there is a Debain folder with a lot of files, any idea what i shall do to get the package installed? PLease help me ...
<ravermeister>  hello can anybody tell me where i can find the Storage media.desktop in my filesystem?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Do you have view hidden files and folders enabled on the windows computer?
<wolfwalker> Yup
<wolfwalker> And besides, why would a text file be hidden?
<ravermeister> its the one you can see when you open konqueror with system:/
<wolfwalker> But yeah, I toggled all hidden files visible
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Just a guess
<boggystudios_> would a broadcom wireless card keep a kubuntu install disc from loading?
<wolfwalker> Format for this flash drive is FAT32
<Admiral_Chicago> ravermeister: /media
<wolfwalker> Kubuntu should be able to write to that.......... yes?
<ravermeister> no
<stdin> tobi__: if it's source code then you need to install "build-essential" first, then run (from the source dir) "sudo debian/rules binary" that should make a .deb file
<phobiac> Yes it should
<ravermeister> thats the location where it points to
<mario> hola! algun canal en espaol?
<ravermeister> its a link, a .desktop file from kde
<wolfwalker> It sure can read from it
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | mario
<ubotu> mario: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ravermeister> and it points since kde3.5 to /media
<ravermeister> i want to edit it to media:/
<Admiral_Chicago> og you want media://
<ravermeister> but i can't find the .desktop file
<wolfwalker> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> in Konqueror I think
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Are you removing the drive safely?
<mario> :) tanks
<wolfwalker> Define safely
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: remove safely.
<phobiac> When you have something mounted in kubuntu, if you right click on it's icon on the desktop you have the option to safely remove or something similar.
<wolfwalker> How do you do that? I'm used to Windows hotplugables, just take it out when it's through writing the file
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: a.k.a. umount it first. (right click on drive icon and choose safe remove)
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: u should do that on win machine too
<phobiac> Yeah you should
<wolfwalker> I'm just used to taking the drive out
<wolfwalker> I don't know anything about removing it safely
<phobiac> It prevents issues with something using the drive while you take it out.
<wolfwalker> Yeah, I wait until the light on the flash drive stops strobing
<wolfwalker> Indicating it is done writing to the flash drive
<phobiac> Okay, well now you do know. Try it out and see if it works.
<ravermeister> hmm im searching thrugh /usr/share
<ravermeister> but cant find anythinh
<wolfwalker> Did I ever mention how much of a linux newb I am?
<wolfwalker> Going back to try again...........
<I-04> hey guys, how do i "lock" a package in Adept? meaning, prevent it from updating to a newer version?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: It's okay. You should be doing it in windows too however.
<stdin> I-04: you can't in adept
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: but that means u'r new to windows too. lol
<I-04> stdin: is there any other way?
<I-04> stdin: i know there's aptitude hold
<I-04> but adept still tried to update
<I-04> or tries, rather
<stdin> I-04: adept usually ignores aptitude
<I-04> yeah, it seems so
<stdin> I-04: I know you can do it in synaptic, but not adept
<I-04> is there any other solution?
<tamacracka> stdin
<tamacracka> it didn't upgrage ><
<I-04> yes, synaptic locks it
<tamacracka> maybe it's not meant to update cuz im on edgy?
<stdin> I-04: use synaptic, that's what I use
<I-04> but im kind of migrating to kde now
<Admiral_Chicago> ravermeister: what are you tying to do
<Admiral_Chicago> please tell me in detail
<wolfwalker> No, I'm NOT new to Windows
<I-04> stdin:  wasnt gonna mix anything gnome-related to kde. is there any other way?
<I-04> i wasn't*
<tamacracka> oh wait.. adept says it's upgradable now
<wolfwalker> Anyway
<wolfwalker> This is what I got when I tried to install Audacity
<ravermeister> thx have done it, it is in /usr/share/apps/systemview/
<wolfwalker> Selecting previously deselected package audacity.
<wolfwalker> (Reading database ... 79110 files and directories currently installed.)
<wolfwalker> Unpacking audacity (from .../audacity_1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<wolfwalker> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of audacity:
<wolfwalker> audacity depends on libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.1b); however:
<wolfwalker> Package libid3tag0 is not installed.
<ravermeister> and then media.desktop
<wolfwalker> audacity depends on libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b); however:
<stdin> I-04: nope, not that I know of, you could ask in KDE if there is a way
<wolfwalker> Package libmad0 is not installed.
<wolfwalker> audacity depends on libwxgtk2.4-1 (>= 2.4.4.1.1ubuntu2); however:
<ravermeister> i want to change the link
<wolfwalker> Package libwxgtk2.4-1 is not installed.
<wolfwalker> dpkg: error processing audacity (--install):
<wolfwalker> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ravermeister> from /media to media:/
<ravermeister> :)
<wolfwalker> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wolfwalker> audacity
<Lynoure> !pastebin | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> ravermeister: which link?
<I-04> actually, is it safe to remove adept, and just aptitude?'
<wolfwalker> Pastebin?
<wolfwalker> That's a good idea, actually
<tamacracka> ack... when trying to apply upgrades i get this error: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<marco1> zougadeath
<ravermeister> this one --> usr/share/apps/systemview/media.desktop
<ravermeister> this one --> /usr/share/apps/systemview/media.desktop
<stdin> I-04: depends what you mean by safe :P, but you can use aptitude if you want, without removing adept
<ravermeister> if you open it with an editor yu can change the link value
<I-04> stdin: that annoying tray icon pops up all the time, telling me there's an update :\
<wolfwalker> So where do I look for these dependency files?
<ravermeister> and then when you type system:/ and click on the .desktop file it gets to the new link value
<I-04> stdin: my problem is, i compiled gaim 2.0beta5 from source, but adept thinks the repo version (1.5) is newer
<wolfwalker> Like libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.1b)
<wolfwalker> Where do I find these?
<stdin> I-04: you can ask in #kde if adept will listen to something, it may listen to dselect
<I-04> stdin: thanks, i will do that
<stdin> I-04: why don't you just make a deb from the source?
<kimmern> Hey! My machine has two partitions..i've installed kubuntu on one of them, but how do i get to see the content on the other one?
<phobiac> kimmern: Mount the partition
<stdin> I-04: I use "checkinstall" to make debs from source, then adept (or whatever) won't try to upgrade it
<stdin> I-04: or you can remove gaim with adept, then install from source again
<I-04> stdin: thats what i did, actually
<wolfwalker> Oh by the way, unmounting the flash drive resolved my (stupid, idiot-spawned) problem
<wolfwalker> I TOLD you I'm a newb :P
<phobiac> wolfwalker: As long as it's working now :P
<wolfwalker> So where do I find these dependency files?
<wolfwalker> Google was no help
<I-04> stdin: i installed dapper, then compiled gaim
<tamacracka> stdin
<I-04> stdin: you might be using edgy
<phobiac> wolfwalker: What are you using to download audacity?
<tamacracka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1594/ <- when you have a chance
<kimmern> phobiac: and excactly what do i type?
<wolfwalker> What OS? Windows XP. Downloaded it as a .deb file and transfered it to my Kubuntu computer with the flash drive
<stdin> I-04: it doesn't matter, you can specify the version number with checkinstall, then adept won't try to upgrade
<phobiac> kimmern: Do you know the paritions location? Like hda1 or something?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Wait, there's a command in apt-get for this.
<wolfwalker> My Kubuntu computer is not online
<wolfwalker> So apt-get would not be of any help
<wolfwalker> I think.............
<stdin> tamacracka: what version of kubuntu are you using ?
<phobiac> You'll need to be online to get those dependencies unless you want to install them manually.
<wolfwalker> Yesh
<phobiac> Which would be time consuming.
<wolfwalker> Install manually
<tamacracka> stdin
<sorush20> is there an automatic background changer anywhere ?
<tamacracka> i think i got it
<wolfwalker> Better than hauling the computer and all its junk downstairs and reorienting the internet connection
<wolfwalker> Right?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Probably not
<wolfwalker> .......
<wolfwalker> Okay
<tamacracka> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1597/
<tamacracka> is everything lookin right?
<stdin> sorush20: System Settings -> Desktop -> Slideshow
<tamacracka> from 1.2.4. to 1.2.6
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Hold on
<wolfwalker> So I take the computer, monitor, mouse and keyboard downstairs, shut down this Windows computer, switch the modem to my Kubuntu computer, reinitialize the modem, turn the computer on
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: get a longer cable
<stdin> tamacracka: try it
<wolfwalker> So now where do I go, Adept?
<tamacracka> ok
<dope> is there a bittorent client that's all comandline?
<wolfwalker> mefisto: I'd have to get a router too, unless I just keep switching cables out
<spitwise> btdownloadcurses
<phobiac> wolfwalker: There's about 15 or so depencies, which could be dependent on other things. You could end up working for a few hours if you wanted to do it manually.
<phobiac> dependcies*
<spitwise> bittornado i think is the package name dope
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: u can just switch cables if u dont want to be online with linux.
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: I mean as an alternative to hauling everything downstairs
<wolfwalker> Ah
<tamacracka> ::crosses fingers::
<bubu1uk> wolfwalker: just to update/install stuff and then unplug.
<wolfwalker> That would be a mightly looooooooooong cable
<dope> ah ok coo coo and is there anything that works as well as peerguardian2 but for linux?
<tamacracka> wooooooooot
<tamacracka> stdin
<tamacracka> thank you again my friend :P
<spitwise> i dunno that app
<wolfwalker> So I take the computer, monitor, mouse and keyboard downstairs, shut down this Windows computer, switch the modem to my Kubuntu computer, reinitialize the modem, turn the computer on
<stdin> dope: yeah, it's rtorrent (that's only one of them)
<wolfwalker> So now I'm online on my Kub computer
<wolfwalker> So now what?
<wolfwalker> Objective is to install Audacity
<phobiac> wolfwalker: Open up adept, type audacity in, and install the package.
<wolfwalker> ..................
<wolfwalker> Just like that?
<phobiac> Yes
<wolfwalker> ...............
<wolfwalker> .............................................
<phobiac> You might need to enable your repositories first
<phobiac> wolfwalker: If you don't understand something ask, don't spam with dots.
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: installing stuff is normally very easy in kubuntu
* wolfwalker goes off to softly bang his head against the wall for a few minutes
<wolfwalker> Where can you get a really, really, REALLY long usb cable?
<e1> hi i'm trying to install wine with budgetdedicated.com repo, it said i need key, where do i get this key from, google didn't help
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: a long usb cable probably won't work for your modem
<wolfwalker> Data flow conflicts?
<wolfwalker> How long can it be?
<phobiac> wolfwalker: What about just switching the haddrives?
<sorush20> how do I stop that silly download pupon when I use konqueror
<wolfwalker> Switching the hard drives?
<Yeti_69> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<wolfwalker> Surely you jest. I don't even know how to install ram
<stdin> I-04: so adept can't do it
<phobiac> Yeah, take the one from the upstairs computer and put it in the downstairs one.
<I-04> stdin: yeah, he could have said that in the first place.
<stdin> I-04: use checkinstall to make a deb, and make the version higher than the one adept wants to install
<wolfwalker> I'll just haul the computer downstairs to the modem tomorrow sometime and go shopping for programs
<stdin> I-04: then adept will stop bi**hing about it :P
<I-04> stdin: thats the thing. the version i have installed IS higher
<mefisto__> phobiac: he would need more than just the harddrive
<wolfwalker> While I'm hauling it, any suggestions for really good audio-nut programs?
<I-04> the repo version is gaim 1.5, the compiled one is 2.0 beta 5
<stdin> I-04: make the version for the deb, not the actual source version
<I-04> stdin, how do i do that?
<sorush20> I want to stop the progress dialogue in konqueror when it downloads something.. is there any way that I could do this/
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: ardour
<wolfwalker> And it does what?
<stdin> I-04: in the source tree do "sudo checkinstall"
<I-04> right
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: multitrack recording
<waylandbill> I-04. The other way is to install the program with apt-get and then get the source and install it so it overwrites the files. Problem solved.
<boggystudios_> ardour.org
<I-04> stdin: is there a way to automate the process
<wolfwalker> mefisto__: Better than Audacity?
<unclemike> ? isent /hda5 supose to be ext3 /..6.10 is showing it /dev /hda5 ? /      UUID=adc ext3 /
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: yes, but not as simple of course
<I-04> checkinstall -v or something for version
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: have you used cubase?
<bubu1uk> mefisto__: better than audacious?
<wolfwalker> Well that's one reason I like Audacity
<stdin> I-04: not really no, just press 3 to change the version to 2.0 go from there
<wolfwalker> cubase costs
<wolfwalker> I'm strictly freeware
<I-04> ok
<mefisto__> ardour is free
<I-04> stdin: thanks
<wolfwalker> Any other suggestions for a music twiddler?
<wolfwalker> Audio cd burner? Format converter?
<stdin> I-04: let me know if it works :)
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: you should have that already
<wolfwalker> CD ripper?
<I-04> stdin: will do, i'll have to try it later, though. im not at my home pc at the moment
<wolfwalker> I do?
<wolfwalker> Oh, that
<stdin> I-04: I'll probably be here all night :P
<wolfwalker> Will the in-house cd burner burn without leaving (*&%*(^&@#&*($^ gaps on my concert cds?
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: k3b for burning
<I-04> stdin, cool heh, thanks for the help!
<wolfwalker> Yeah, k3b. Will it burn gapless?
<stdin> I-04: no problem
<I-04> wolfwalker, yes it will
<mefisto__> you mean audio gaps?
<wolfwalker> I mean the one-tenth second to sometimes as much as two second gap that most freeware CD burn programs leave between tracks
<I-04> wolfwalker, it's gapless by default, afaik
<wolfwalker> As a registered, card-carrying music nut, it drives me straight up the wall
<wolfwalker> afaik?
<I-04> as far as i know
<wolfwalker> Ah
<wolfwalker> T'anks
<extern> I always keep forgetting, what is the command for listing all file systems on my hdd?
<bubu1uk> extern: df?
<wolfwalker> Thanks to all
<wolfwalker> I'll just haul the computer then
<wolfwalker> Ciao for now
<mefisto__> wolfwalker: this was my experience: k3b does make things gapless, but playing the cd with kaffeine, etc always has a slight pause when changing to the next track
<extern> no, I need it to list all file systems that there are on my hdd
<wolfwalker> I shall return shortly, with more annoying newbie questions
<extern> there was some command with -l option to it
<wolfwalker> Oh, testing the cd is easy. Just put it in my cd player
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<extern> the program was actually disk partitioner
<JosefK> extern: mount | grep /dev/*d* ?
<phobiac> extern: qtparted?
<JosefK> fdisk -l /dev/hdd
<extern> yes
<extern> that's the one
<JosefK> has to be run as root though
<klees> i'm having problems with conky (1.4.5) where the background is black
<klees> anyone has any ideas?
<stdin> JosefK: depends if he's in the "disk" group
<klees> i have own_window_transparent yes
<JosefK> stdin: ah, didn't know that - thanks
<mefisto__> klees: View, configure background?
<stdin> JosefK: heh :)
<klees> mefisto__: i don't understand
<mefisto__> view menu
<JosefK> stdin: although, if 'disk' has write access too, I'm guessing that's a group less than frequently used? :)
<mefisto__> klees: are you talking about konqueror?
<klees> mefisto__: conky
<stdin> JosefK: it's default for the user made at install
<JosefK> stdin: doesn't seem to be here :/
<tobi__> any idea, which window-manager looks like OS ?
<mefisto__> klees: sorry I don't know conky
<JosefK> stdin: nope, user made during install and 'disk' not in 'groups''
<klees> does anyone have conky experience???
<Kyral> I do
<Kyral> whats up?
<stdin> JosefK: it's always been default for me, maybe because I use the alternate cd, but I've always been in "6(disk)"
<Kyral> Conky + Fluxbox == Sexy
<klees> Kyral: i can't seem to enable transparency
<klees> Kyral: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1599/
<JosefK> stdin: ah, that sounds about right, the alternate cd hung on this box so I had to use the live cd installer
<stdin> JosefK: I always use the alternate one, not because I can't use the live cd, just because I like to be able to configure everything before the 1st boot :)
<Kyral> klees: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html Look at 5, have you tried that?
<Kyral> (Keep in mind I have never used Conky with KDE, only Fluxbox)
<klees> Kyral: =(
<xenophile7x7> does anyone know of any kubuntu software packages for drive sanitizing?
<Kyral> sanitzing?
<firecrotch> can anyone help me set up an FTP server?
<Kyral> like erasing completely?
<Kyral> like so completely its impossible to recover?
<Kyral> xenophile7x7: ?
<amigrave> chavo: I made some test with some image viewer concerning the chat we had, and I can't tell you that kview is more than 2 times slower than qwenview for rendering a 2Mo jpg. And some times ago my tests showed that kuickshow was faster than gwenview. I guess kubuntu will lack a fast & light image viewer.
<xenophile7x7> Kyral: yes
<extern> is Eclipse working for anyone?
<firecrotch> I tried installing proftpd, but couldn't figure out how to set up FTP users
<amigrave> chavo: s/I can't tell/I can tell/
<Kyral> xenophile7x7: Mkay...I shall tell you
<Kyral> xenophile7x7: But be aware...this will fsck up the HD and to recover you'll need a FULL repartition
<Kyral> xenophile7x7: PM?
<xenophile7x7> Kyral: sure
<Kyral> ( I don't want someone to see this and go "OOO! Good Idea! *****!!"
<xenophile7x7> Kyral: lol, np
<xenophile7x7> Kyral: lol, apparently i cant type back to you in the pm
<Kyral> xenophile7x7: is your Nick registered with NickServ?
<xenophile7x7> no
<xenophile7x7> not yet
<Kyral> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Kyral> Thats why
<xenophile7x7> ahh, ok.
<xenophile7x7> yes, it seems simple enough, but just to clarify
<mefisto__> Kyral: tell us all how to erase our disks
<Kyral> use /dev/urandom instead of /dev/zero to **** it up :D
<xenophile7x7> by 'fsck up the HD' you just mean destroying all the data correct? ill still be able to repartition and reformat?
<Kyral> xenophile7x7: yah
<Kyral> Its scary how much rope Linux gives you to hang yourself sometimes :D
<malik_> whats the difference between firefox from mopzilla website and the one from ubuntu repos?
<Kyral> This is why the root is scared
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> scacred
<Kyral> whatever
<I-04> stdin: it worked, and there is also a way to automatically set the version. sudo checkinstall --pkgversion=<version>
<n8k99> malik_ ubuntu specific security fixes
<xenophile7x7> lol, tis a nifty little command though
<xenophile7x7> ill def. be keepin it in mind
<stdin> I-04: ahh, I'll have to read the man page more :P
<Kyral> dd is also great for making ISO Images
<michel_> Uptime: 2 hours and 41 minutes
<I-04> stdin: yep, found it in there
<Kyral> which because I'm in a good mood, shall tell you all! :D
<Kyral> dd if=/dev/<your cd drive> of=/path/to/new/ISO
<Kyral> just hit that and let fly
<Kyral> Don't even need root
<malik_> oki thanx
<stdin> I-04: so adept now sees that you have v2.0 installed?
<xenophile7x7> whats the diff between dev/zero and dev/random?
<I-04> stdin: yes, it stopped complaining
<Kyral> /dev/zero produces an endless stream of 0s
<mefisto__> Kyral: is the if and of in that command "input file" and "output file"?
<Kyral> mefisto__: yup
<stdin> xenophile7x7: /dev/zero just outputs a load of "0" /dev/random makes random characters
<Kyral> /dev/random (and /dev/urandom) produce random ****
<stdin> I-04: great, where there is a will (and a linux app) there is a way :P
<__mikem> xenophile7x7 whats the difference between the number 0 and a random number
<Kyral> __mikem: not a random NUMBER
<Kyral> a random peice of ANYTHING
<BluesKaj> dd ? for iso ..what's dd?
<Kyral> dd == disk dump or something
<xenophile7x7> either one would suffice then
<I-04> stdin: yesir, thanks for the help!
<xenophile7x7> just wanted to clarify, ty
<stdin> I-04: no problem, glad it works :)
<mefisto__> does anyone know anything about the moto4lin program?
<Kyral> and before someone asks, /dev/random waits for enough entropy in the system before giving random data, while /dev/urandom gives pseudorandom data instantly
<Kyral> Dontcha love Linux :D
<xenophile7x7> a little bit more every time i use it
<xenophile7x7> now if i could just choose a distro....
<stdin> just make your own :P
<Kyral> *Duck and COVER!*
<Kyral> Personlly I like ArchLinux right now
<xenophile7x7> haha, dont quite know enough to do that yet
<Kyral> though I run Debian on my server (coupled with Xen)
<xenophile7x7> the *buntu's seem simple enough for now, until i get a bit mroe comfortable with it
* Kyral thinks about his distro path
<xenophile7x7> then i need to figure out what to run for a server/client
<stdin> try Linux From Scratch, if you're up for a challenge like no other :)
<andrei> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<andrei> liniste
<Kyral> Slackware -> Gentoo -> Ubuntu -> Fedora -> SuSE -> ArchLinux
<Kyral> I have tried LFS like 5 times
<Kyral> Failed each time to an unsolvable compiler error
<Kyral> I have played with FreeBSD and the HURD
<firecrotch> I have ProFTPd running, how do I create a user that has access to only a specific directory?
<Kyral> firecrotch: Well, first I'd make an FTP user
<Kyral> and then set the ProFTPd "homedir" to the FTP user's homedir :D
<dope> is it a bad idea to install the nvidia display drivers from the recover console?
<Kyral> dope: Nope...
<firecrotch> Kyral, how do I create an FTP user? I'm completely new to setting up FTP
<Kyral> (The "Recover Console" is mearly Single User Mode
<Kyral> firecrotch: How do you make any other user?
<dope> ok, when i tried to do it last time it said i was at level 1 and i should use level 3
<torsten_> hy,kann mir jemand erklren wie ich kmail  die zusammenarbeit mit kwallet unterbinde?
<Rob-West> whats a good linux partition tool
<Kyral> Rob-West: GUI or console?
<Rob-West> GYU
<Rob-West> GUI*
<stdin> Rob-West: GParted
<Kyral> Rob-West: GParted/QtParted
<firecrotch> useradd ... but how do I set up the user to a) only be able to use ftp and b) actually be allowed to use FTP
<Kyral> firecrotch: Do you mean the user people will login as via FTP?
<firecrotch> Yes
<dope> yea, it says i'm at runlevel 1 and that it's recommended to use runlevel 3
<Kyral> firecrotch: Hell if I know I have never setup FTP :D
<Kyral> SFTP FTW
<Kyral> dope: Hmm, then reboot to normal mode, kill KDM, login and do it from the console :D
<dope> i can't
<Rob-West> thanks
<dope> when i kill KDM my screen is just black
<firecrotch> If it's any help to anyone, I also have webmin installed :\
<Kyral> dope: CTRL+ALT+F1 first :D
<fxr> hey.. what package do i find this in "terminal management library for readline"
<dope> tried it
<dope> still nothing
<dope> i've been having a problem with the xserver just resetting
<dope> i think that's what's happening
<BluesKaj> what is nicotine , exactly ...a file sharing or chat or both?
<dope> i'll just have it sitting there looking at the desktop and then screen goes black and the nvidia logo appears and back to the login screen
<firecrotch> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<BluesKaj> firecrotch, already did that but doesn't really tell me much , but thanks anyway :)
<Valmarko> My graphics card is ati radeon. Xorg,con has 'ati' instead of 'radeon' . Should I change the driver to radeon ?
<firecrotch> BluedKaj, well it seems to me that it's just file sharing
<BluesKaj> right
<Kyral> Valmarko: If you have the radeon drivers installed
<dope> Valmarko, if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Rob-West> i cant repartition in linux
<ryy> Hi, I am linux n00b. I was wondering if someone could help me with an internet connection question.
<Valmarko> right. tnks
<BluesKaj> Valmarko, http://www.marteydodoo.com/2006/08/29/installing-binary-ati-drivers-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<firecrotch> ryy, what's your question?
<stdin> Rob-West: not if you are using the disk, no
<ryy> Hi,
<ryy> I have a regular DSL connection.  I always try to turn on the router before turning on the computer.  Because if I boot to the desktop before turning on either the router or modem I have to reboot the computer.  Is there a way for me to establish Internet connection after I boot the computer?
<stdin> !gparted | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stdin> Rob-West: use the live cd, or the K/Ubuntu Live CD
<Rob-West> i got it
<Valmarko> the driver came with kubuntu. I guess its open source
<Rob-West> im running Ubuntu hard drive install
<BluesKaj> ryy, just leave your router on at all times
<firecrotch> ryy, what about just leaving the router on all the time?
<Rob-West> but i wanna install a second linux distro
<kimmern> what do i type to exit x-server?
<firecrotch> BluesKaj, GMTA :)
<Kyral> Rob-West: You can't repartition a mounted drive
<Rob-West> damn it
<Kyral> Hence LiveCD :D
<dope> Rob-West, use the gparted live cd
<ryy> It really isn't my home so I don't wanna do that.  Everyone else uses Windows and they don't have this problem.
<dope> Rob-West: google around for it. it worked for me
<Rob-West> i already have a Ubuntu live CD
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl turn their routers off, since the maker usually tries to update firmware when it sees the pc disconnected
<stdin> ryy: yes, in System Settings -> Netword Settings, just disable it, then enable it, that's all you need to do
<Kyral> Which had GParted off :D
<dope> Rob-West: get the gparted one
<dope> worked like a charm for me
<ryy> Thanks a lot.
<kimmern> i'm installing new video drivers, and need to exit x-server first..si how?
<Kyral> kimmern: CTRL+ALT+F1
<Kyral> login then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<kimmern> thanks kyral!
<bomber> ctrl alt bacspce works too
<Kyral> bomber: That just RESTARTS it
<Kyral> kimmern: to restart it use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<bomber> on my system it exits
<tackat> Did anyone here came across:
<tackat> *** YOU'RE USING autoheader (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.
<tackat> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<Kyral> The AutoConfs...grr
<tackat> while trying to build recent KDE ...
<Kyral> and I shall be back...hopefully
<tackat> Kyral: yepp great that KDE switched to cmake recently
<stdin> tackat: and now use "automaken" too
<tackat> stdin: ????
<Tox> can set up printer on kubuntu i tried everything, it recognize it but not printing ?
<sinbad33> wolfwalker, how does FF do the job better exactly ??
<stdin> tackat: if you grab the svn, it says to use "automaken" not automake
<Tox> it shows print job ..
<tackat> stdin: there's no such package there !?!
<stdin> tackat: there is, I think it's only on feisty tho
<tackat> stdin: ah
<Tox> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stdin> tackat: /ms is a dumb-bell, it's not atuomaken
<stdin> tackat: it's called "unsermake"
<stdin> tackat: automaken is automake, unsermake like it, but slightly strange :P
<firecrotch> Okay, I need help setting up an FTP-only user
<firecrotch> I'm using proftp and webmin
<Tox>  cant set up printer on kubuntu i tried everything, it recognize it but not printing ?
<Tox> help plz
<tackat> stdin: I have unsermake, but it doesn't change that --- the issue is about autotools, not automake
<stdin> tackat: yeah, I got confused between he two
<Tox> its HP Lazerjet 1020
<tobi__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobleny> Hey, how do I move a file from one place to another in the konsol thingy?
<bobleny> Or, better yet, is there a way to become sudo in the GUI for a time?
<stdin> bobleny: kdesu konqueror
<firecrotch> You can do sudo konqueror
<stdin> NOT sudo konqueror
<firecrotch> stdin: What's the difference?
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<stdin> firecrotch: that answer you? :P
<firecrotch> Gotcha, I'll have to get out of that habit then
<bobleny> Ok
<stdin> firecrotch: you can get some really hard to fix errors with sudo and GUI apps, sudo is only for cli apps :)
<firecrotch> I wish there was some way to add a right-click menu option to "open as root" or something like that
<tobi__> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<stdin> firecrotch: there is
<firecrotch> stdin: it doesn't seem to be there by default
<stdin> firecrotch: there is, right click -> Actions -> Edit as root (for text files anyway)
<firecrotch> stdin: but what about for applications like Konqueror?
<stdin> firecrotch: as for run as root, now that's a but dangerous :P
<stdin> firecrotch: but you can make a desktop link to application, and use "kdesu konqueror" as the command
<xenophile7x7> lol, umm...last n00b question for the day ;)  from the cli, how can i see the partitions on my hard drives?
<firecrotch> stdin: I guess that would work
<firecrotch> Now, I just need some help setting up an FTP only user...
<stdin> firecrotch: the reason there isn't a "run as root" option, is because one wrong click, and someone can mess there system up bad
<stdin> xenophile7x7: sudo fdisk -l
<bobleny> Ty
<bobleny> That worked
<xenophile7x7> tuy
<xenophile7x7> *ty
<stdin> xenophile7x7: -l is L
<firecrotch> stdin: good point
<Wablet> I'm wondering, is it possible to have a ATI and nVidia card in the same computer and tell a dual boot linux to go off one and windows to go off the other?
<firecrotch> Wablet, you would just have to configure the card as the only video in each operating system.  IIRC, there is a way in windows to set it to not use a specific card ever
<Wablet> firecrotch: Alright, because right now I only have an ati card and as much as I don't want to buy a new motherboard to support 2 cards, I think I need to since if I update my ATi drivers on Kubuntu (Not ubuntu) it locks me out of my desktop
<Wablet> firecrotch: unless someone can help me to get my ati card to not lock out
<kimmern> i'm installing nvidia drivers, but have to kill x..anyone?
<firecrotch> Wablet: yeah, that would be a lot better than buying another vid card and new mobo
<firecrotch> Wablet: I know nothing of ATI cards, since I have an integrated video card (laptop)
<Wablet> firecrotch: And just maybe I could live on opensource drivers, aslong as I'm able to up my resolution.  Since I'll be doing gaming on my windows boot.
<stdin> kimmern: didn't you ask that a few mins ago?
<kimmern> stdin: yes, i got an answer but it didnt work..
<Wablet> !ati
<stdin> kimmern: which part didn't work?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> kimmern: and why not use the driver from ubuntu ?
<Wablet> I'm having a small issue.  I can't even launch Kubuntu on my card.  I need to modify my xorg to enable vesa drivers for it to even work.
<firecrotch> For FTP users, do I have to have a group called 'ftp' or something, then add the user to that group?
<bobleny> Is there a way to make windows semi transparent or something like that?
<kimmern> lots of folks here..someone gotta know how to exit x-server?
<stdin> kimmern: which part didn't work?
<firecrotch> !beryl | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<stdin> kimmern: and why not use the driver from ubuntu ?
<stdin> firecrotch: maybe this will help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<xenophile7x7> i just got the strangest feelin of deja vu ;)
<firecrotch> stdin: thanks
<xenophile7x7> does anyone know an undernet server offhand?
<BluesKaj> newyork.ny.us.undernet.org
<xenophile7x7> thx
<BluesKaj> np
<stdin> heh, google rocks :P
<firecrotch> Okay, I used Webmin to create the user for FTP (I think I got all the settings right), but my FTP user gets a "wrong password" error
<K`zan> anyone here using avr-gcc ?
<acemo> "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy" doesnt needs a gpg key right?
<Tox> cant setup printer somebody yelp!
<firecrotch> acemo: there's a key provided, but the key did not work for me
<nagyv> hello! is there a way to switch off the computer automatically after a given time? (I like to fell asleep on music, but would like to switch off the computer.) I use amarok to listen to music.
<acemo> i coulnt find the key on hqwine.com
<stdin> acemo: don't think they have one, so no
<acemo> and im getting this error:
<acemo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1155/
<firecrotch> acemo: I don't remember where I saw the key, but you don't need it anyways
<sorush20> how do I type latin letters?
<just-this-time> amarok wont play from smb:// any ideas ?
<sorush20> A
<acemo> im not using a key, but when i run apt-get upgrade im getting a nice error =(
<acemo> saying it cant find the gpg key
<stdin> nagyv: you can make a cron job to run a a certain time every day to shutdown
<firebird619> I am going to be installing Ubuntu. What partitions are recommended aside from the default ones Ubuntu creates? I have 120 GB HDD and 256 MB for RAM.
<stdin> acemo: ignore it, and contine
<c4rlO> o man..
<c4rlO> so many question in here..
<acemo> stdin, it anoys me =( i wanna get rid of the error
<firecrotch> nagyv: you could also use a shell script that you start when you're ready to go to bed that would shut it down in say, 30 minutes
<stdin> firebird619: a separate /home partition is always a good idea
<nagyv> stdin: it is quiet occasional, and even the time changes day-by-day, and I also don't know what a cronjob is :)
<nagyv> firecrotch: could you point me to page where I can read about this?
<stdin> nagyv: you can use the "at" command, look at "man at" in konsole
<firebird619> stdin: Ok, any other recommendations? I see online on sites to have, for example, separate /var, /tmp partitions and so forth, is that necessary or a good idea?
<firecrotch> stdin: I would use the "sleep" command, which will wait a certain amount of time before executing the command
<emprevet51> hello
<stdin> nagyv: i think that was to you, not me ^^^^
<nagyv> stdin: I have found it, thx
<tobi__> is there any adept package for a lame encoder ?
<firecrotch> stdin: to both, actually :)
<stdin> firebird619: you don't need all those, you aren't going to be running a massive server are you?
<stdin> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<firebird619> stdin: No, it is just for typical home use, Internet, Music, etc.
<stdin> tobi__: yes, it's in multiverse
<tobi__> thanks
<firecrotch> firebird619: Then you should be just fine with just putting /home on a separate parition
<stdin> firebird619: then all you need is '/' , swap and '/home'
<BTR> Hi, im having problems with wine, is there a support channel for it?
<mehmet> nere la bura ?
<stdin> BTR: #winehq
<mehmet> yeah
<c4rlO> hi,i have a question.it's about irc konversation application..Why affter i detached my bnc and want to reattach it back, the channel that i detached before not shown?Just the nick only appear in status but not the channel..
<firebird619> Ok, Thanks. What is the best size to use for  the '/' partition. I have a 120 GB drive.
<stdin> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<casev01> someone knows how to configure apt-build?
<acemo> firebird619: / is ur root, a bit the same as c: in windows
<stdin> c4rlO: ask in #konversation
<c4rlO> ok thanks stdin
<Dasnipa`> acemo, not really
<nagyv> thx for your help, I am going to sleep now :)
<Dasnipa`> acemo, as most programs arent installed in /, just symlinked in /usr/local/bin
<stdin> Dasnipa`: most apps in kubuntu are in /usr/bin not /usr/local/bin
<firebird619> What is recommended for the size of the  '/' partition on a 120 GB HDD? I have read that swap should be around 1.5 times the amount of RAM, and /home should be whatever free space is left over, but what is recommended for the '/' partition.
<acemo> dasnipa` isnt /usr a sub folder of / ?
<just-this-time> hey join me for full edgy torrent http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<Dasnipa`> acemo, but they are symlinked there. not installed there. symlink = a few bytes
<chavo> firebird619, 10 gigs is plenty for /, you can get by with less but that gives you room for installing a lot of stuff just in case
<acemo> ohh okey
<firebird619> chavo: Ok, Thank YOu
<stdin> just-this-time: advertise in #kubuntu-offtopic not in here please
<Dasnipa`> firebird619, no longer is it true that 1.5 tiems ram should be swap now that ram is in excess of 1 gig... 1 gig swap should be more than enough for anyone
<chavo> I am using 3.8 gigs in my /, but I have KDE and Gnome installed
<chavo> yeah 1 gig of swap is good
<just-this-time> stdin hi
<firebird619> Dasnipa: In the machine I am installing on there is only 256 MB of RAM. Would I still allocate 1 GB swap?
<to0om> hey guys, a question: is anyone of you abel to install the libqt4-dev package in the actual kubuntu release?
<to0om> here i always have some dependency problems with libglu1-xorg-dev
<chavo> to0om, do you have any 3rd party repos enabled?
<to0om> chavo: no, i don't
<to0om> should i?
<chavo> no
<to0om> chavo: does it work on your installation?
<chavo> to0om, yeah works here
<chavo> running edgy
<stdin> !info libglu1-xorg-dev
<ubotu> libglu1-xorg-dev: transitional package for Debian etch. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<parsek> I have a wd 120gb hard disk in my laptop and it clicks every 20sec or so when in idle, when I do hdparm -B 255 (turns automatic powermanagment off) the clicking stops, so how could I make it to do that command everytime I boot????
<to0om> chavo: i also have edgy
<to0om> chavo: could you paste your sources.list somewhere?
<voicu> hi, there is something wrong with kaffeine. it doesn't start at all on my user but works good on other ones
<stdin> parsek: look in /etc/hdparm.conf
<extern> why does kubuntu splash screen get distorted, when shutting down? It doesn't get distorted if I immediately shutdown my computer just after it finished booting up
<parsek> yes but what do i have to put there dor it to work
<parsek> for
<voicu> there is no output when starting it from konsole. i also deleted any user-configuration files related to kaffeine (to get the default ones).
<voicu> maybe xine is the problem?
<trunk> Can anyone help me with my updating problem
<stdin> parsek: man hdparm.conf
<just-this-time> amarok does not want to play from smb://in konqueror
<Vigo> Greetings
<just-this-time> shoul I mount SMB before
<voicu> just-this-time: do you have to connect with a user+pass or anonymously?
<Raven301> Ok Ubuntu has a sources.list generator Where would I find one for Kubuntu??
<voicu> it's the same one...
<stdin> Raven301: the sources are the same for both
<parsek> same
<voicu> kubuntu is a part of ubuntu
<Raven301> stdin: ok thanks
<parsek> what do you BTW use?
<stdin> who?
<parsek> anyone
* stdin is Kubuntu all the way :)
<parsek> what do you use stdin?
<parsek> I mean a sources generator
<stdin> parsek: I use my fingers :P
<parsek> :)
<stdin> I don't need no stinkin source genorator :)
<parsek> heh
<bobleny> what is a source generator?
<stdin> it genorates a sources.list file
<bobleny> Oh, no idea what thats for...
<stdin> *(for lazy prople)
<parsek> :)
<Raven301> stdin: How you calling lazy .... lol
<trunk> hi can some one help me I'm having real problems with my newly installed kubuntu
<voicu> ok... anyone has any idea why kaffeine starts with errors and doesn't display any windows?
<stdin> Raven301: how? well I just type it :P
<bobleny> stdin is an expert!
<Raven301> s/how/who
<stdin> heh :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> hmm, i can't get my webcam to work on kubuntu, would it be possible for me to install msn and my webcam using wine 0.9.29?
<voicu> i can see it in the process list but nothing happens
<voicu> on other users it works
<Raven301> stdin: Is there a sources.list for feisty ?
<stdin> voicu: try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc and try agin
<trunk> help please I can't get any updates or downloads
<voicu> stdin: i did that
<stdin> Raven301: there better be, or I wouldn't have a sources.list
<voicu> and restarted the session
<stdin> trunk: what do you mean?
<voicu> still it doesn't work
<Raven301> stdin: any good place to get one?
<voicu> the thing is... when i start a kde program from konsole i get some qt+X warnings. when i start kaffeine there are none. as if it doesn't link to the X server at all
<stdin> Raven301: s/edgy/feisty/ on your sources.list
<Raven301> stdin: ok ... thanks
<trunk> I've just installed kubuntu AND WHEN i SEND IT IT FIND UPDATES IT JUST GOES ON OFR EVER
<trunk> opps sorry for the caps
<dwidmann> forever, or does it just feel like forever?
<stdin> trunk: check that the sources aren't all disabled
<stdin> trunk: and try changing to another mirror too
<trunk> well I've left it 2 hours earlyer and it had done 0% so...
<matthias> hi i just wanted to install iCenterX also known as UbuntuCenter but aptitude sais that "php5-gd" package is broken. what should i do?
<HymnToLife> !php5-gd
<ubotu> php5-gd: GD module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 152 kB
<trunk> well I think it's just going to compleatly the wrong place
<trunk> I am a compleat newbie but I@ve spent all day on this
<HymnToLife> it seems to be there, are you using Dapper or EDgy ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> is it possible to install webcam by wine?
<stdin> trunk: change to another mirror
<voicu> nevermind, it works... i don't know how but yey :D
<dwidmann> matthias, maybe "sudo apt-get -f install", or to remove and reinstall it?
<trunk> thanks I will try
<dwidmann> Balsamic_Chicken: I doubt it
<matthias> dwidmann: thx i'll try
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: ask in #winehq
<trunk> although the one thing is I'm thinking it might be IPV6 related because I have a router thats not IPV6 comp
<aakarsh> does kubuntu come iwth vnc server
<ego> hi at all!!
<eddy__> how can i install skype on kubuntu?
<aakarsh> it doest seem to find the command
<stdin> trunk: it still wouldn't take that long
<Balsamic_Chicken> k thx
<dwidmann> eddy__ they have a deb, just download it and install the deb with dpkg
<trunk> chears
<stdin> aakarsh: krdc
<matthias> dwidmann: thx seems to be ok now
<aakarsh> k thanks
<stdin> aakarsh: ahh, vnc server?
<stdin> aakarsh: krbf for short term
<aakarsh> well vncserver was what redhat seemed t ohave
<stdin> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<aakarsh> ok
<aakarsh> i wanted to try this freenx thing but it wont isntall
<stdin> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stdin> :)
<aakarsh> yum is something to resolve package dependcies?
<aakarsh> i am new i dont know
<bobleny> !good bot, have a snack
<stdin> aakarsh: not on Kubuntu, no, we use apt here :)
<aakarsh> ok but apt  doesnt seem to do the auto dependency download
<parsek> I have a weird problem with videos, in vlc or any other player the colours are all wrong, yellow is too yellow etc. thats with Xvideo output, when I use X11 colours are right but it doesnt look/perform otherwise well, what should I do????
<aakarsh> just fails at not found dependency
<stdin> aakarsh: then you haven't used it, because it dose
<aakarsh> hmm
<aakarsh> ok let me take a  look again
<stdin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bobleny> Hey, can some explain exactlly waht beryl is? I went to the beryl-project.org, but I cant find out what it is.....
<parsek> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dwidmann> bobleny: a window manager
<stdin> bobleny: it's a themeable window manager, that uses 3D effects
<frojnd> how do I made firefox primary explorer, so when I'll click on the link in konversation firexox will start instead konqueror
<bobleny> So, it is for eye candy?
<dwidmann> mostly
<bobleny> k
<stdin> frojnd: System Settings -> Default Applications
<Parkotron> frojnd: System Settings > Default Applications
<Parkotron> Jinx
<stdin> hah, beet ya :)
<bobleny> How do I make Dolphin my default file manager?
<bobleny> Was that a yes?
<stdin> bobleny: in Konqueror, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Association  -> inode -> derectory
<stdin> *directory
<|WAL|> anyone know where to get a newer version of HPLIP (>= 0.9.9) in a dapper repository?
<bobleny> Wha!? I went to file association, but  I don't understand what to do...
<stdin> bobleny: you see the list ?
<bobleny> yup
<stdin> |WAL|: you could try enabling the backports repository, or upgrade to edgy
<stdin> bobleny: you see one called "inode" ?
<bobleny> no...
<|WAL|> stdin: backports?
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bobleny> Nope, sorry, I'm blind. I found it....
<stdin> bobleny: expand it, and you'll get another list, in there click "directory"
<bobleny> ok
<stdin> bobleny: is Dolphin in there?
<stdin> bobleny: on the right ?
<bobleny> yeah, its the top one
<stdin> bobleny: then it should be default
<bobleny> Ok, but when it is the top one, I cant open my trash bin?
<stdin> bobleny: you can add an applet to the panel for it
<stdin> if it isn't already there
<stdin> ny the clock
<stdin> *by
<bobleny> Yes, the trash bin in next to the clock
<RawSewage> is it ok to be DMZ host. or is that risky
<stdin> not a clue RawSewage
<RawSewage> ok
<bobleny> How do I add an applet to the panel for it?
<jkgruet> KAudioCreator is acting up when ripping a CD to mp3.  Anyone use this on a regular basis?  (Kubuntu/Edgy)
<stdin> bobleny: right click the panel,  click "add applet to panel", choose the applet, click add
<bobleny> "Maleformed URL trash:/" that is there error I get when I try to open my trash bin, while dolphin is my default file manager.
<fxr> whats this:? kded_kpasswdserver
<stdin> bobleny: just make a link on the desktop, link to application, and use "konqueror trash:/" as the command
<stdin> fxr: what from?
<fxr> its an error from amarok...
<bobleny> Will that make the trash bin open in konqueror?
<stdin> fxr: is that all it says?
<stdin> bobleny: it need to open in konqueror, it's a KDE trash bin
<stdin> bobleny: it's not readable by other apps
<bobleny> How come?
<stdin> bobleny: because it's a security mesure
<bobleny> They want to secure the trash bin?
<stdin> bobleny: yes, why wouldn't they?
<dwidmann> /home/.local/share/Trash = trash:/
<fxr> m running from the command line and trying to connect to a stream.. it was working fine, but i nstalled amarok by *accident* now can connect to stream.. m scared in case i remoced a dependent package.. the full errors are:
<fxr> kio_http_debug: WARNING: (4971) Can't communicate with kded_kcookiejar!
<fxr> kio (kioslave): WARNING: Can't communicate with kded_kpasswdserver!
<fxr> kio_http_debug: WARNING: (4971) Can't communicate with kded_kcookiejar!
<fxr> kio (kioslave): WARNING: Can't communicate with kded_kpasswdserver!
<fxr> kio_http_debug: WARNING: (4971) Can't communicate with kded_kcookiejar!
<fxr> kio (kioslave): WARNING: Can't communicate with kded_kpasswdserv
<fxr> *uninstalled amarok
<stdin> fxr: no clue, ask in #kde
<fxr> k thanks..
<dwidmann> **/home/user/.local/share/Trash
<bobleny> Because it is trash. One mans trash is another mans treasuer
<stdin> dwidmann: but it's not readable by other apps, in the way that konqi reads it, with the meta data
<heinkel_111> anoyone know how to disbale KPerzonaliser, or at least how to make it *not* appear every time i log in as a certain user?
<dwidmann> Probably not, but that's the place you'd want it to go if trash:/ failed
<dwidmann> heinkel_111, let me check something, it's an easy fix if I remember right
<heinkel_111> dwidmann: you are authorized to check something :)
<dwidmann> ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc, set FirstLogin=false in the general section. I think that's the fix.
<heinkel_111> dwidmann: thanks for the hint!
<dwidmann> you're welcome
<bobleny> Is there a way to force the trashbin in the task bar to open in konqoror?
<dwidmann> Yes
<dwidmann> well, then again, it will require you to change the trash in the taskbar
<bobleny> meaning?
<dwidmann> make the trash thing in the taskbar a regular application launcher ...
<dwidmann> less functional, I know, but it'll do the trick
<bobleny> I'm cornfused!
<dwidmann> and the application to launch would be .... "konqueror trash:/"
<heinkel_111> dwidmann: mine already says Firstlogin = false :S
<dwidmann> bobleny: right click on the desktop, create new application launcher
<heinkel_111> got to be wrong somewhere else i guess
<dwidmann> heinkel_111, on the user in question as well:? Hmm, that must not be it then, I'll check around then, I've fixed the problem before ... I thought it was that, must not have been though eh?
<heinkel_111> could it be something in startup ?
<heinkel_111> i restored most config resource files from another user, because something was causing this user to start up on one screen only (i have dual screen)'
<heinkel_111> but i left out startup resources etc
<bobleny> Ok, I got it. But still, I can configuer the original trash bin icon in the taskbar to open up in koqoror?
<s_> Hello. Is here enzone, who runs the KDE with installed Firehol and Knights? I need help with setting of firewall. Thanks.
<dwidmann> bobleny, I don't think the one in the tray is configurable, it's the trash applet.
<dwidmann> bobleny: you could put that launcher on the taskbar, just drag it down there if you want to
<bobleny> then can I congifuer the trash applet?
<dwidmann> Nay, I don't think the trash applet is configurable at all.
<bobleny> Well, something has to tell the trash apllet to work.
<dwidmann> heinkel_111: the fix is listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/56206
<parsek> is there any way to get direct rendering to work in ati rage mobility P/M
<matthew> Anyone have experience w/ dancer-ircd? I've got one set up, but I can't figure out how to add channels...
<Seijuro> unless you're running services to keep the channel open I believe you just join the channel matthew
<jkgruet> matthew: have you checked out http://www.contactor.se/~dast/dancer/doc/dancerdoc.html  ??
<matthew> thanks a lot, I'm gonna check that link out now!
<matthew> oh wait! dancer is a bot service...*smacks head* I'm looking for an irc server!
<dwidmann> parsek, the crickets chirp at your question, I presume you're not going to find your answer here
<casev01> someone using apt-build?
<jkgruet> matthew: I'm a little ignorant on those, so can't help much more.
<matthew> np, thanks anyway!
<jkgruet> My own problems currently include getting KAudioCreator to work:  apparently there's a genre problem on the look-up.
<bobleny> I went to dolphin, typed "trash:/", I then deleted on my desktop. Guess where the file went to!? I'm confused, if "trash:/" can be opend in dolphin, they why can't "trash:/" open in dolphin???????
<bobleny> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jkgruet> I don't know if this is a kubuntu-specific problem, or a kaudiocreator problem; so far, 'net searches haven't been too helpful.
<N6REJ> I'm getting confused... i'm trying to setup an intranet server with access to apache and quasar from outside, but something has gotten hosed or confused.  I originally used the computer name "ubuntu" ( the default ) and sometimes apache would flake and take me to ubuntu.com instead of my own server.  So my friend said to change the IP to static and change the name, did that but now apache...
<N6REJ> ...says it can't resolve FQDN.
<N6REJ> can anyone help please?
#kubuntu 2008-01-07
<c0nvert> can somebody help me? I've loss 'pool' folder in my local repository-mirror during copying it by debmirror script. i can't understand, why it happens? (sorry for my English, I'm Russian)
<articpenguin3800> how do i set up a ram drive in kubuntu
<wesley> how can i enable the use of kdm themes?
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html might help you get your theme working
<annonymous1> ive done those steps to no effect
<sub[t]rnl> did you even look?
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<wesley> now i just wanna know how there is a file that stops kdm from using his themes
<annonymous1> i got a 404 on that web link
<annonymous1> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.htm
<sub[t]rnl> forgot the "l"
<sub[t]rnl> at the end
<wesley> thats died
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: May I pm you?
<annonymous1> hehe opps
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille➜ yes sir
<annonymous1> bleech
<joh6nn> anybody here ever set up apt-cacher?
<Weasel[DK]> howto define a vlan interface in interfaces ?
<annonymous1> i give up to hard
<master_> hi leute
<joh6nn> hi master_
<master_> womit beschäftigt ihr euch hier
<joh6nn> was auch immer, wird ich glauben
<joh6nn> hast du eine Kubuntu frage? oder kennst du Kubuntu nicht?
<master_> kubuntu kenn ich, benutze es ja grad
<joh6nn> ; )
<ScottG> I made a boo boo..
<ScottG> :)
<master_> so einige fragen hatte ich
<ScottG> what is a CLI command to move the contents of /home/home to /home  ? :)
<master_> wie kann man die themes von kde-look.org installieren?
<ardchoille> !de | master_
<ubotu> master_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mrdigital> how do i unfreeze kde?
<master_> oh sorry
<master_> joh6nn treibst dich einfach so hier rum, oder hilfst du auf englisch?
<joh6nn> hehe: hatte selbst eine frage auf englisch
<n8k99> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<master_> ach so
<Demonho-br> hello
<joh6nn> it's cool guys, he's asking there.  he's just politely finishing up the convo here
<master_> na ja dann werd ich mal bei den deutschen vorbeischauen
<Demonho-br> where can i ask about kubuntu kde4 rc2 ?
<joh6nn> viel gluck
<master_> danke
<Demonho-br> here ?
<Demonho-br> hello ? someone running kde4 ?
<joh6nn> Demonho-br: dunno, what's your question?
<ScottG> what is a CLI command to move the contents of /home/home to /home  ? :)
<joh6nn> ScottG: what've you got in /home/home?
<ScottG> all my /home stuff that I just moved :)
<ScottG> can't boot
<joh6nn> heh
<joh6nn> whoops
<joh6nn> mv should work fine
<ardchoille> Going to need sudo for that mv as /home is owned by root
<joh6nn> a good point
<ScottG> right.. but not sure of the syntax to move all from /home/home to /home
<yamal> ScottG: your /home empty except for the /home/home dir?
<ScottG> yes
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, well i installed the kubuntu with kde4 rc2
<joh6nn> ok
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, but my internet is wireless .. i didnt find anyplace to configure it
<joh6nn> ah
<Demonho-br> please, save my life
<ScottG> mine first :)
<Demonho-br> lol
<Demonho-br> ok scott first
<ScottG> I'm on Mandriva.. :)
<ScottG> on the laptop.. battery dying :)
<joh6nn> ScottG: "sudo mv /home/home/* /home" would work, i think
<ScottG> need.. to.. boo.. Kubuntu :)
<ScottG> ok
<ScottG> boot
<ScottG> ok
<AddyK-W32> Hello can someone tell me the fastest sorting algorithm for many elements/entries?
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, now my time.
<Demonho-br> do u know how to configure the wireless there ?
<crimsun> AddyK-W32: em, we need /much/ more info.
<joh6nn> not offhand, and i'm still on gutsy
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, in my ubuntu, i see that thing.. restricted drivers.. so i can use and configure it. but in kde..
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, but that kde4 is gutsy
<Demonho-br> =\
<Demonho-br> hmmm
<joh6nn> but if i had to guess, i'd say that if you run systemsettings and go to the advanced tab, you should see the same restricted drivers thing
<Demonho-br> maybe u dont have the kde4 :P
<AddyK-W32> crimsun: Graph Colouring using Genetic Algorithms 2800 entries with 40 elements each
<Demonho-br> there is no place
<AddyK-W32> 2800 entries to sort
<crimsun> AddyK-W32: you're better asking in -offtopic
<AddyK-W32> I need to know the fastest for larger number of elements...
<joh6nn> Demonho-br: no, i'm not on KDE4; i'm on normal gutsy
<crimsun> AddyK-W32: (and still, need more info, e.g., what's the initial state?)
<Demonho-br> i see
<AddyK-W32> crimsun: can I PM? :D
<crimsun> AddyK-W32: I'm fairly busy ATM, sorry.
<joh6nn> Demonho-br: if you hit alt-f2, and run systemsettings, there's no advanced tab?
 * chull smiles
<AddyK-W32> No probs :) thanks :)
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, i dont know.. i can try later
<coreymon77> hi everybody
<coreymon77> im back!
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, because i need to know first how to configure
<Demonho-br> =\
<Demonho-br> or i will not boot my kubuntu kde4
<Demonho-br> :D
<djwilcox> hi having a bit of grief with mysql
<Demonho-br> systemsettings
<joh6nn> systemsettings should get you to the network configuration, too
<chull> my husband was having trouble opening his KOrganizer after upgrading to Gutsy. we downloaded a new KOrganizer.. but how is it SUPPOSED to open?
<chull>  my husband needs to use the calendar function
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, there must show me restricted drivers ?
<Demonho-br> alright
<joh6nn> i don't know; what's your wireless chipset?
<djwilcox> mysql_install_db doesnt work anyone got any tips
<Demonho-br> for while i will look for more information
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, i have an Inter 3945ABG
<Demonho-br> yeah. not an Atheros
<Demonho-br> =\
<djwilcox> cannot install tables
<joh6nn> er. hmm
<joh6nn> no idea if you need a restricted driver, then
<Demonho-br> it is not working in pc-bsd too
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, in ubuntu gutsy i needed
<Demonho-br> gnome rox ! :D
<segfault2k> :S!
<joh6nn> then you'd need it
<segfault2k> Demonho-br, dont flame :B
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, and how to install programs ? i didnt find synaptic too
<Demonho-br> segfault2k, lol.. i love gnome
<shaffy> can anyone tell me of an offline (i.e. does not require the internet) dictionary?
<Demonho-br> but i think i will love kde4 too
<djwilcox> edited /etc/mysql/my.conf and commented out bind adress
<joh6nn> Demonho-br: there should be something labeled Add & Remove programs in the start menu
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, i had read something about adept  or something like it
<joh6nn> or k-menu, if you're a purist
<joh6nn> yep, adept
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, hmm
<Demonho-br> joh6nn, first my internet needs to be working
<Demonho-br> dang
<ScottG> ok.. it won't boot.. saying no write access..
<Demonho-br> Im being a newbie
<joh6nn> i think the specific command you need is "adept_installer"
<Demonho-br> adept_installer
<Demonho-br> alright
<Demonho-br> i will look now
<Demonho-br> :D
<Demonho-br> thanks
<joh6nn> no problem
<ardchoille> ScottG: Check the ownership/permissions of $HOME
<djwilcox> anyone else got problems with mysql
<djwilcox> cant install  mysql tables
<ScottG> ok
<NickPresta> djwilcox, what exactly is wrong with your installation of mysql?
<joh6nn> djwilcox: i'm having some DB troubles at the moment, but i can't guarantee that they're mysql related, since i don't know what i'm doing
<djwilcox> new install of mysql
<wesley> how can i enable the use of graficals kdm themes in kdmtheme ?
<djwilcox> tried mysql_install_db and it fails
<djwilcox> cant install mysql tables
<joh6nn> wesley: you want to install a new kdm theme?
<ardchoille> wesley: You need to go to the kdmtheme ui (system settings > Appearance > KDM theme) and click the Administrator mode button
<wesley> no thats not right
<wesley> By default, the use of special graphical themes with KDM is disabled
<joh6nn> wesley: define "special graphical themes"
<wesley> how can i enable ?
<ardchoille> wesley: Did you install kdmtheme?
<wesley> yes
<ardchoille> wesley: system settings > Appearance > KDM Theme Manager > click the Administrator mode button and go from there.
<wesley> no thats not right i do that but he says that
<wesley> Override files found, selected theme will not have effect.
<wesley> Please see /usr/share/doc/kdm/README.Debian for more informations
<asoiwaejfa> how does one add an extended partition to an existing hard drive with unallocated space?  when I try to do so with fdisk or gparted, it will only allow me to create a primary partition, is there something i might have missed when i partitioned my drive upon initial install?
<articpenguin3800> is kde 4 going to be supported by canonical in hardy
<coreymon77> i would think so
<ardchoille> wesley: And did you read /usr/share/doc/kdm/README.Debian ?
<wesley> uh yes but i dont realy get it what i need to do
<penos> hi
<joh6nn> articpenguin3800: no, not in hardy
<joh6nn> probably in whatever comes after hardy
<ardchoille> wesley: Hmm.. I've never run into that problem
<wesley> nope my first time in 7.04 i did not had that problem
<luisdaniel> hi
<luisdaniel> how to update from shell?
<joh6nn> luisdaniel: update the entire install?
<luisdaniel> update from 7.04 to 7.10
<joh6nn> is there a particular reason you need to do it from the shell?
<luisdaniel> problems with grafic mode
<joh6nn> ah
<joh6nn> i believe you need to change /etc/apt/sources.list to point to Gutsy, instead of Edgy
<joh6nn> and then you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joh6nn> i THINK
<ardchoille> iirc, upgrading like that will cause the user to miss out on apps that are new to Gutsy but didn't exist in Feisty
<stdin> !upgrade | luisdaniel (see the server upgrade for doing it from the shell)
<ubotu> luisdaniel (see the server upgrade for doing it from the shell): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ardchoille> That simply upgrades all the "currently installed" apps
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, thanks
<NickPresta> stdin, ardchoille, I'm not sure, but looking at the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades would a server install work from the command line if done on the desktop?
<NickPresta> oh lol. stdin beat me to it
<stdin> :)
 * joh6nn bookmarks that link
<joh6nn> anybody here ever use apt-cacher?
<stdin> you mean apt-cache?
<ardchoille> !info apt-cacher
<ubotu> apt-cacher: caching proxy system for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3 (gutsy), package size 59 kB, installed size 284 kB
<stdin> I just rsync the cache of my systems to my local archive, but I'm "special" :)
<biovore> oO
<joh6nn> stdin: apt-cacher is a caching system for apt, so that if you have 2 or more boxen in a lan, all running the same debian derivative, one box can download all the packages, and share them around, so that the majority of the bandwidth is internal, as opposed to everybody having to download the packages individually
<stdin> joh6nn: I have several systems running different versions, so I have a local repo instead
<joh6nn> i found multiple tutorials on how to set-up apt-cacher
<joh6nn> but i'm still stuck
<sfears> hello
<tekteen> hi
<sfears> i'm working with a tv running as a second monitor.. but the resolution isn't very good.  any ideas on getting a better looking picture?
<joh6nn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is my usual first step when i have video trouble
<sfears> how can i get into that file making sure i don't change anything that's already set?
<sfears> xserver-xorg.conf
<sfears> ?
<harold> sfears: create a backup beforehand
<NamShub> Hi
<NamShub> I used to have a PS2 mouse that was working fine. I upgraded to a USB once and now it seems jerky/unresponsive when the CPU is under heavy usage. How can i have better "priority" on the mouse?
<BluesKaj> sfears, kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , look at the without edit permission
<BluesKaj> file
<NamShub> since I recompile kde4 about everyday... this basically means I got used to kde's numpad navigation :S
<jalbert> ardchoille
<jalbert> I'm having display driver problems again
<ilya_> help plz with tuning cardrider in kubuntu
 * stdin clears a couple of bans, ignore the flood
 * stdin is done
<jalbert> for some reason, this fsdriver program is not working anymore
<matthew> i cannot wait for kde 4
<matthew> but what's with dolphin?  it looks dumb
<stdin> have you seen the kde4 version?
<joh6nn> yeah, i don't like dolphin, either
<stdin> d3lphin != dolphin
<BluesKaj> stdin, what's with the d3lphin spelling ?
<matthew> i've seen the version in kubuntu.. and screenshots of kde 4..
<stdin> because it's the kde3 version
<stdin> d3lphin is ported back to kde3 from kde4, so it's a bit messy
<jalbert> I don't get why this suddenly stopped working
<jalbert> now, I have no KDE desktop and I can't access my Linux fs in Windopes
<BluesKaj> 3 is 3 and e is e or o is o ...the sticking of a number in a name is too chatsilly for my taste ...it reeks of trying too hard to be cool
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's just to differentiate the 2 code bases
<BluesKaj> stdin, no matter :)
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | OT in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 SVN Package & RC2 LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<jalbert> It keeps telling me the disk is not formated and asks me if I  format it
<jalbert> is there any other software available that enbles one to lount a linux fs from within windows?
<jalbert> *mount*
<BluesKaj> <--just feeling old and grumpy tonight , stdin
<BluesKaj> besides that strigi search doesn't seem to work
<harold> jalbert: google: ext2fs first 2 entrys
<jalbert> yeah that's what isn't working
<jalbert> suddenly it stopped working after a reboot
<jalbert> It keeps telling me the disk is not formatted and asks me if I want to format it
<harold> jalbert: what do you want to accomplish ?
<jalbert> I need to edit my xorg.conf file
<jalbert> the refresh rate and resolution is all screwy
<harold> jalbert: can you startup linux ? use a virtual console if the graphics mode is not available ?
<joh6nn> jalbert: ext2fs in windows is unmaintained, as far as i know.
<joh6nn> i had major problems with it.  when i had it installed, my windows stability crapped out completely
<jalbert> I can boot to a shell an that's it
<jalbert> I guess I could edit my xorg.conf in emacs or something
<BluesKaj> joh6nn, yeah it's also very unstable on 64 bit systems
<harold> jablert: joh5nn I used to have /home on ext2 shared for windows with either ext2fs or ext2ifs, troublesome but working.
<jalbert> but then I wouldn't be able to stay on IRC while doing it
<joh6nn> i keep saying that Canonical should take the time to develop a stable windows ext3 driver
<joh6nn> would be so nice
<harold> jalbert: nano, easy editor.
<harold> joh6nn: no way thats gonna happen...
<crackhead_25> what's the command to find out the general volume space statistics of my hard drives?? or how do i do that with the gui??
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25: df
<jalbert> nano?
<joh6nn> harold: why not?  how much more incentive would newbs have to make the switch, if there was a guarnatee they could move back and forth with no problems?
<harold> joh6nn: put your data on a fat formated external usb disk ??
<joh6nn> i said newbs, not us
<joh6nn> also, doesn't help if your data doesn't fit on a usb disk
<jalbert> how do I use ext2fsd?
<BluesKaj> crackhead_25, in the gui : system settings/adavanced/disk&filesystems
<jalbert> I guess I  need to reboot now
<harold> joh6nn: canonical develops for linux not for windows, just close the starting flaming...
<joh6nn> harold: wasn't trying to start a flame, but i'll let it drop
<BluesKaj> joh6nn, i still dual boot , but i use kubuntu 99% of the time ...windows is required in some situations in my case
<harold> I dualboot only for WoW ;)
<joh6nn> BluesKaj: same here.  i have a dying old pentium 2 in the corner, running win2k, that i boot about once every 2 months
<BluesKaj> yeah joh6nn, if linux came up with a better scanner prog then i'd prolly dump windows entirely
<NickPresta> harold,  WoW runs perfectly fine in Wine
<joh6nn> never used a scanner with linux; i've heard good things about Gimp + Sane?
<biovore> xsane and gimp works fine here..
<biovore> I guess it depends on what scanner you have though..
<harold> BluesKaj: I connect my scanner in virtualbox (winxp) and share the files through shared dir.
<nosrednaekim> HP scanner and Xsane works beautifully
<harold> NickPresta: I didn't get it to work....
<NickPresta> harold, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9429
<BluesKaj> the scanner works on kooka but the results are terrible , and the ctrls don't help much
<crackhead_25> what's the command to do a checksum on a file with w given string input??
<crackhead_25> (string input for comparison)
<harold> NickPresta: thnx, but i will keep it running in windows for now, I'm terminating at next payment anyway.
<stdin> crackhead_25: echo "string  file"|md5sum -c -
<stdin> crackhead_25: 2 spaces is important
<crackhead_25> stdin: what's "echo" mean?
<Absurdo> someone use Konversation?
<stdin> echo just prints what you put in, "echo 1" prints "1"
<BluesKaj> a lot of ppl here do, Absurdo
<harold> Absurdo: here
<jalbert> ok this is really pissing m,e off
<Absurdo> harold: /away set away, how i back away mode? /away again not works :(
<harold> absurdo; /back
<Absurdo> THANKS
<jalbert> no matter what I do, the kde screen resolution is still all jacked up
<harold> jalbert: did you get to the file ?
<deamon3> hi
<NickPresta> hi, deamon3
<deamon3> whattz uppp ?¡
<mrtimbo> hi deamon3
<deamon3> klk
<crackhead_25> anyone know the command to see if my cd drives are properly installed and what media if any are in the cd drives??
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25: try "mount"
<Dannilion> Humm... Kontact keeps swallowing my email messages. I don't think it's meant to do that.
<nosrednaekim> swallowing?
<secleinteer> hi, can anyone help me with dpi issues when installing the nvidia driver?
<deamon3> LOL
<deamon3> alguien de Rep dom ?¡
<NickPresta> !ot | deamon3
<ubotu> deamon3: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu__> i want to resize my windows partition to install kubuntu, but there's no option for it
<ubuntu__> help?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: no option where?
<deamon3> lol
<Dannilion> okay... emails go in my inbox then a minute later completely disappear... and they're not being filtered anywhere the filters go
<ubuntu__> in the install thingy
<deamon3> download partition magic in your windows
<stdin> !lol > deamon3
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: go into "manual" partitioning mode
<BluesKaj> !partition magic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partition magic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> ok
<deamon3>  lol
<stdin> ubuntu__: or use the resize option, I think it's the 2nd option
<deamon3> oooooo
<deamon3> sorry
<deamon3> XD
<BluesKaj> parition magic is dangerous and unstable ...believe me
<ubuntu__> it's not there
<BluesKaj> !GParted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<ubuntu__> it was there when i installed it on a different computer...
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: use qtparted then (close the install program first)
<ubuntu__> do i have to install qtparted?
<stdin> no, it's on the liveCD
<j-albert> here's my xorg.conf file: http://www.pastebin.ca/844659
<ubuntu__> ah... found it
<j-albert> can't figure out why the fefresh rates are all screwed up
<ubuntu__> "Hopelessly many bad sectors has been detected!" Doesn't sound good
<j-albert> *refresh*
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: ouchy....
<ubuntu__> can i fix that?
<ubuntu__> :(
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: is the windows partition NTFS?
<BluesKaj> j-albert, first of all try installing the right nvidia driver for your graphics card
<deamon3> men
<j-albert> I wish I'd never even tried to install that damn video editing software
<ubuntu__> yes
<deamon3> enter in your windows and download the partition magic
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | j-albert
<ubotu> j-albert: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deamon3> is easy .....
<j-albert> um...
<deamon3> partition magic in windows XP
<j-albert> I cn't get into KDE to do it
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: you may need to defrag from within windows first
<j-albert> let alone have a browser window open
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> bye
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: oh wait
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: is it Vista?
<j-albert> well I'm going to go get something to eat
<j-albert> this problem will be here when I get back
<j-albert> later
<killavus> Hiho. I have following problem: My friend which configured his WLAN using ndiswrapper have his connection on-line and can talk with me using Kopete.
<killavus> But when he tries to update packages
<killavus> using apt
<killavus> or sth else using apt
<killavus> he gets timeout errors
<killavus> sb knows how we can fix it?
<ilya_> hi all
<deamon3> hiii
<nosrednaekim> hey ilya_
<ilya_> I have a problem with card reader on my Acer Aspire 5051.. It doesn't work
<ilya_> can sb help with it ?
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: well... congrats.... I have the same lappy :)
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: and no... the card reader does not work
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: ((
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: do u know the model of reader ?
 * Dannilion wonders idly what the differnce between the card readers in the Aspire 5051 and the Aspire 5630 are, since that one works
<ilya_> Dannilion: don't know
<mith__> hi all
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: dmesg doesn'teven show anything when i put a SD card in
<mith__> are there any way to get my IrDa work?
<secleinteer> hi, can anyone help me with dpi issues when installing the nvidia driver?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: I know..
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: when installing it?
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: after installing it
<secleinteer> all the fonts are larger than they should be
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: even in KDE? or just KDM
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: in both, i believe. definitely in kde
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: all what I can to find that it is "ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller" but anything more
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: lshw says its a ENE technology CB-712
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: when i uninstall the driver, the fonts are the correct size
<amgesty> just try change the font?in the desktop setting
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: hmm, I don't know anything about nvidia's sorry
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help
<secleinteer> amgesty: there are more problems than just font size, so just changing the fonts wouldn't help
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: there is a setting kcontrol for font dpi
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: and one more question. Do you try compiz ? It's work normal on 5051 ?
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: i know, i tried it, but it didn't change anything. i installed using the driver from nvidia's site, so i'm about to try installing through the restricted manager
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: works great with the new ATI drivers (7.12)
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: I actually have a 5050.... you do have Xpress1100 graphics right?
<pacman> I have a question about mounting hard drives
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: yes
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: can you give me a manual ? )
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: well, its pretty simple...I can step you though it.
<pacman> I mounted a 2nd drive that has windows on it, so I can drop some files onto it, but it won't let me...and it won't let me change the permissions, either
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: it would be great !
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, make sure you uninstall the proprietary nvidia driver first
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: how do i do that?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: I have allready install new ATI drivers but there are some bugs
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: ok, first you need to disable the included fglrx kernel driver...
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: like which type?
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, what is the file extension on the download from nvidia ?
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: .run
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: after hour of work there are bugs with cursor and screen. It's look like a small copy of my screen under cursor and in the right bottom conner
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: yeah...I occasionally get that as well.
<BluesKaj> ok secleinteer there should be afolder in the same dir named "nvidia ...something" look in there for file that says "uninstall"
<nosrednaekim> though its reallyjust a bunch of static
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: you mean in the local directory that i have the .run in?
<BluesKaj> yes
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: that's the only file i have in the local dir
<mith__> are there any way to get my IrDa work?
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, so you didn't actually install the downloaded driver
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: ok. let's get back to man plz
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: i'm not even sure if it's still installed, because i installed from the package manager manually, using sudo apt-get install, and then using the restricted drivers manager, and uninstalled that too
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: *manual
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: right now when i load kde, it doesn't have graphics support
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: but could there be residue on my system?
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: that's what i'm trying to remove
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: which version of ATI drivers did you install?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: 7.13
<amgesty> run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   then reconfigure again
<nosrednaekim> .13 is out?
<nosrednaekim> wait... .13 is impossible..lol
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: wait
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: I'll check now
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, then you need to do a ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' and choose the vesa driver (you can try nvidia if it's listed) so you can back to the desktop at least
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: i've got x loading using vesa, so that's not a problem
<BluesKaj> good
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: but are there any files i should get rid of?
<secleinteer> i like to keep my system clean
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: realy
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: 7.12 )))
<BluesKaj> seclhow did you install the nvidia .run file
<BluesKaj> secleinteer?
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: so whats not working (besides the cursor bug)
<amgesty> i had try apt-get oncemore,but it did'nt work,then i download the driver from the nvidia website,and it work
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: i did 'sh *.run' without x running
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: all working, but i can't to configure and start the compize
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: ah.... right... fglrx is not a whitelisted driver,one sec while I find the command
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: run "mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz; echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager"
<sFEARs> how do i boot into safe mode if it's not an option in grub?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, and there is no nvidia folder in the /home dir ?
<nosrednaekim> ilya_: that work?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: and at the last... How to configure compiz to show system buttons in window's menu ?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: yeah... It's work ! thanks
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: no, there isn't
<nosredna_ekim> ilya_: did that work?
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosredna_ekim> ilya_: sweet.
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: when I run compiz the effects took place, but the buttons such as maximaze close and minimize disposed....
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: sorry for my bad english )
<nosredna_ekim> ilya_: run "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: allready done
<nosredna_ekim> then run "compiz --replace && emerald --replace"
<stdin> nosredna_ekim: that would run emerald _after_ compiz exits successfully
<nosredna_ekim> stdin: yeah... but compiz always exits successfully.
<nosredna_ekim> or at least it should othewise he has a different problem
<BluesKaj> ok secleinteer  try setting up the restricted driver in system settings/advanced/restricted driver admin mode
<ilya_> nosredna_ekim: no
<ilya_> nosredna_ekim: don't help
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: i did that and restarted, and nothing happened
<nosredna_ekim> ilya_: ask in #compiz-fusion.... I need to go.
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: when i run glxgears, i don't get anything
<ubuntu__> still no good
<nosredna_ekim> ubuntu__: :(
<ilya_> join #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu__> defrag didn't help... but it took awhile
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, prolly cuz your previous install of the proprietary driver is still loading / working
<mith__> are there any way to get my IrDa work?
<nosredna_ekim> ubuntu__: sorry,I need to go..
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: so how would i undo that?
<ubuntu__> ok
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: i think i'm going to reinstall
<BluesKaj> secleinteer, find the dir of the nvidia folder with the ./uninstall script in it
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: ok, i'll try reinstalling and then uninstalling again
<BluesKaj> that's pretty drastic
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: no, no, i was going to reinstall, but i'll first try reinstalling and uninstalling the nvidia proprietary driver
<limac> I enable compiz to test it out, I like it but my graphics car is sort of basic, so I want to get out of compiz, how can i do that?
<BluesKaj> how can you uninstall it if you don't know which dir it's installed to ?
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: no, i'm going to reinstall the driver first
<secleinteer> and then i can look for it
<limac> an help?
<limac> *any
<secleinteer> BluesKaj: ok, i'm having problems with that too, i'll just reinstall. i have a separate /home directory anyway, and no important files on it yet
<ctothej> 'm trying to install Gutsy, but I cannot get past the "Loading Linux Kernel" screen on both the Boot CD and the Alternate CD. I have used the "noapic" and "nolapic" options also. What else can I do? How can I see where it is failing?
<onishidato> hello everyone
<onishidato> :D
<ilya_> nosrednaekim: for abuot cardreader yenta_cardbus must work
<limac> how can I get out of compiz?
<CygnusX1> limac: try killall compiz.real
<madrock> hi all
<gan|y|med> hi
<onishidato> !hello |madrock
<ubotu> madrock: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<madrock> thanks
<onishidato> tekteen: thanks for your help
<madrock> I finally got Gusty working.
<madrock> All god now.
<madrock> good...
<madrock> I think I nned some more coffee.
<gan|y|med> i have a problem with xv video overlay/playback. i am using gutsy with the fgrlx drivers, and i can use xv overlay in kaffeine (so it works with xine). however, with mplayer it sometimes works (i can choose xv for video output) and sometimes it doesn't (x11/xshm has to be used). any ideas?)
<madrock> Is anyone able to sugest a good webmail for Gusty?
<limac> thx
<crackhead_25> what's the command to set the network card active?
<crackhead_25> i used iwconfig.. and i think i can set it right.. but is there one to use after that?
<ilya_> ppl I have a little problem with compiz. I can't understand why the window's headers and borders dispose when I run it... May be sb can help me with it ?
<amgesty> try :ifconfig eth0
<n8k99> crackhead_25: i also use dhclient
<claydoh> ilya_: do you have the package kde-window-decorator installed?
<ilya_> claydoh: don't now
<ilya_> claydoh: how can i check it ?
<Dragnslcr> ilya_- do you have an nVidia card?
<claydoh> either from Adept, or run the command 'kde-window-decorator' from a konsole or from alt-f2
<ilya_> Dragnslcr: no, I have ATI
<claydoh> kde and compiz need a little extra than what gnome needs
<ilya_> Dragnslcr: is it critical ?
<ilya_> claydoh:kde-window-decorator: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a decoration manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current decoration manager
<claydoh> sorry my bad, follow the direction in the error message
<claydoh> kde-window-decorator --replace
<ilya_> claydoh: the trouble is in compiz... if i will follow the directions in the message - i'll replace compiz with default manager....
<onishidato> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> What is the proper way of restarting KDE?
<ilya_> claydoh: it isn't the way to decide this problem
<claydoh> no, kde-window-decorator is specific to compiz
<draik> Due to a recent upgrade, video won't work. I just did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and when I try "startx", it won't work.
<claydoh> if you wanted to switch back to a normal desktop, then you would invole kwin
<claydoh> 'kwin --replace'
<Dragnslcr> ilya_- there's a known issue with missing borders and nVidia cards
<onishidato> check this out, how can i fix it??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51045/
<onishidato> can i use sudo fuser?
<maduser> are you in root?
<onishidato> who?
<maduser> you
<onishidato> i don't know
<maduser> nevermind
<draik> onishidato: Does it have your username or does it say "root"?
<claydoh> onishidato: try deleting the lock file in your paste
<claydoh>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<maduser> in the terminal type sudo su
<maduser> then rm -R  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<ofx> Hi all
<onishidato> and?
<maduser> thren try again
<onishidato> ok
<maduser> wait
<ofx> Guys, does anyone know how to set up my fqdn on my kubuntu?
<stdin> !aptfix | is a better solution to rm
<ubotu> is a better solution to rm: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ofx> which conf file sets domain name on it
<maduser> do that
<stdin> ofx: /etc/hosts
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> thanks
<stdin> you can also try "/var/cache/apt/archives/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" if that doesn't work
<ofx> stdin: i just add the entry hostname.dnsdomain.net
<onishidato> got it stdin
<stdin> ofx: <IP address> <hostname>
<ofx> stdin: for example, on gentoo based systems, i know there's a conf file called /etc/conf.d/net where i can add a entry such dns_domain="homeunix.net"
<stdin> ofx: why do you need to set a fqdn?
<ofx> stdin: i have three linux boxes using gentoo on a dnsdomain called homenix.net, i just installed kubuntu on my notebook and i would like to add it my dnsdomain
<stdin> ofx: not sure
<ofx> stdin: okk thanks anyway :D
<waldek_> waldek
<ofx> stdin: solved.
<stdin> care to share? :p
<ofx> stdin: of course not
<ofx> stdin: you just need to add the fqdn in your /etc/hostname also
<ofx> stdin: whiskey.homenix.net for example
<stdin> oh, simple enough. if you know how :)
<ofx> stdin: also you need to add the fqdn on your /etc/hosts like...
<ofx> stdin: 127.0.1.1       whiskey.homenix.net
<marx2k> I have a motherboard with a fairly new nVidia nForce chipset which doesn't seem to be supported in Ubuntu (yet)- does anyone know what I can do about it or where to get more information about it?
<ofx> stdin: and at last you need to run /etc/init.d/hostname.sh
<ofx> stdin: then you logout and then login and youre on your dnsdomain. you can check it running "dnsdomainname"
<ofx> stdin: thats all :D
<stdin> simple :p
<ofx> stdin: yup
<Lazarus> hi there
<Lazarus> does anyone know how to make a certain file self terminate after a given time?
<Lazarus> and be non copy-able?
<Lazarus> well, text document
<Lazarus> or picture
<Lazarus> i have a story i have to loan to an associate, and i dont want him to copy it
<ofx> guys: does anyone patch bcm43xx driver to allow inject?
<ardchoille> Lazarus: If the content of the file is viewable on a computer, there's really no way you can keep the content from being somehow copied. There's ctrl+c/ctrl+v, hilight+middle click, screenshot, etc.
<Lazarus> ardchoille, true, but its not nessecarily so covert
<Lazarus> i just want him to read it, then have it self delete after a few hours
<Lazarus> so its not on his hard drive
<Lazarus> because he has other people who WOULD copy it who have access to his workstation
<jalbert> hey, can anyone help me with an xwindows problem?
<maduser> what?
<jalbert> well
<jalbert> kde boots up, but there's a problem with the refresh rate
<jalbert> or the resolution
<maduser> change that in the sys settings
<jalbert> well... how can I do that without having xwindows open
<maduser> it won't open?
<jalbert> I'm in Windows noe
<jalbert> now
<maduser> will it boot into console?
<jalbert> yep
<maduser> you messed with xorg
<jalbert> um... yeah
<maduser> need to get a defult xorg
<jalbert> ok
<maduser> and delete the orginal
<nowisn> where do i go to learn and ask questions about linuxmce using kubuntu?
<jalbert> I can edit xorg from windows
<nowisn> sorry hello
<maduser> do you have a backup?
<jalbert> I think so
<ardchoille> nowisn: #linuxmce
<jalbert> there's an xoeg.conf.backup
<maduser> great
<nowisn> TY
<maduser> delete the xorg.cong
<maduser> and rename  xoeg.conf.backup to xorg
<maduser> xorg.conf
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> I did that. Now I'm going to reboot
<maduser> is it  xorg.conf.backup and not e?
<maduser> do that
<jalbert> xorg.conf.backup
<maduser> good
<maduser> do that and reboot
<jalbert> ok rebooting..
<jalbert> brb in a few minutes
<ardchoille> jalbert: And if that works, make a backup of it in case this happens again
<chadwick> 5\
<maduser> si
<jalbert> ok that didn' work
<ardchoille> jalbert: Did you simply rename the back as xorg.conf?
<nowisn> does the two cd isos for linuxmce have kubuntu on it or do i need to install kubuntu first?
<RC_> can anyone help on how to change shortcut in konsole for scrolling up  from shift+pageup to ctrl+pageup ?
<maduser> hmmmm
<ardchoille> nowisn: Support for linuxmce is in #linuxmce
<nowisn> K
<jalbert> yes I did
<nowisn> just thought I'd ask here cause there all sleeping, lol
<maduser> jailbert log into console
<jalbert> That time, kde didn't even start st sll
<jalbert> *at all*
<ardchoille> jalbert: Do you still have a copy of your original xorg.conf?
<maduser> and do ls /etc/X11
<maduser> the change in winodws may not have gone
<maduser> at all
<jalbert> it did
<jalbert> I just opened the file and it's different
<ardchoille> jalbert: You can always completely reconfigure xorg with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jalbert> that'll work?
<maduser> from console
<maduser> do you know UNIX?
<ardchoille> jalbert: Yes, your kubuntu install from console
<jalbert> "know UNIX"?
<ardchoille> jalbert: This is where learning the command line comes inhandy :)
<jalbert> I can so a lot of things from the command line, but I don't know everything
<jalbert> *do*
<jalbert> so then how can I install the proper nvidia driver?
<jalbert> alright I'm going to give it a try
<jalbert> ttya lin a bit
<jalbert> heh
<jalbert> tty *all in* a bit
<rishad> hi i just installed kubuntu and now i installed firefox and kubuntu-restricted-extras. however the flash plugin doesnt work in firefox for some reason. it asks me to download adobe flash player and install via firefox which i do but everytime i refresh a page with flash the same "missing plugin" prompt comes. what do i do?
<maduser> need to do a manual install
<maduser> flash plugin from site
<maduser> then run the program
<maduser> abobe
<rishad> ok. ill try.
<billybobobo> is there a good way to create a tarball (gzipped) of a specific size?  I have 12GB of data I want to tar up into three 4GB archives
<se7en> !tomboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomboy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<se7en> !info tomboy
<ubotu> tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (gutsy), package size 2333 kB, installed size 6504 kB
<sigma_123> doesnt ark do that? i know winzip could split files
<billybobobo> i don't see it
<billybobobo> nor Keep
<se7en> somebody uses tomboy ... i can start it from the console but not from the kmenu
<sigma_123> what does tomboy hav 2do with splitting a archive
<billybobobo> nothing at all
<se7en> sigma_123: it is a note-taker
<sigma_123> thats because tomboy is a gnome app not kde
<se7en> so is there a tomboy for kde
<sigma_123> dont think so. just use the notes feature in kontact
<billybobobo> i have 28,000 images in 12GB that I need to split into DVDs; can a DVD hold 9,999 items?  Ark keeps dieing and i don't know how to select a chunck for a tgz file otherwise
<ardchoille> se7en: You might want to check out basket, it's quite nice and it's in the repos
<sfears> can anyone help me force a second monitor (tv) to use a higher resolution?
<se7en> ardchoille: thanks got the prob already     Now in 'KDE Menu Editor', just change the 'Command' line from 'tomboy --search' to 'tomboy' only and save it.
<osiris> sfears, cant you force the video mode in xorg.conf ?
<ardchoille> se7en: I'm confused
<sfears> i set option metamode to 1600x1200.. but it still used the defualt 1024x768
<osiris> di you comment out all other modes ?
<sigma_123> ardchoille: the menu shortcut was probably designed for gnome nt kde
<sfears> you mean under the sub section/modes?
<se7en> ardchoille:  Trying to run Tomboy on KDE, using Kmenu, does nothing. Tomboy doesn't start nor does it produce any error messages. Running tomboy from konsole works fine however. To fix this, just edit the Tomboy entry in Kmenu --> Utilities --> Tomboy (right-click) --> Edit item Now in 'KDE Menu Editor', just change the 'Command' line from 'tomboy --search' to 'tomboy' only and save it.
<osiris> yeah.  make a backup first of course
<sfears> i didn't.. i will try that
<osiris> but delete all the modes other than the one you want
<sfears> will try
<osiris> make sure you know the monitor supports the resolution, or you can cook it
<ardchoille> se7en: Ah, ok. I don't use tomboy, I use basket :)
<sfears> didn't work.. same thing
<sfears> i have an extended screen displayed.. but everything is really choppy & pixely
<snarkster> howdy
<sfears> hi
<jalbert> ok that reconfiguration did not work
<jalbert> it got to the part where it asks about the number of colors, then it broke out of the configuration utility into a command shell
<jalbert> never actually rewrote the xorg.conf file
<jalbert> ardchoille
<snarkster> have they come out with a way to have an animated background yet?
<firecrotch> snarkster:  It's possible to use a screensaver as your background...
<snarkster> it is? can you explain how?
<snarkster> gotta love Arizona this time of year.
<firecrotch> Well, I've never tried it on Kubuntu, tried it on Ubuntu and it works
<firecrotch> http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/08/22/matrix-desktop/  That ought to get you started
<firecrotch> basically you have to disable whatever is drawing your current desktop, and set xscreensaver to draw on the root window
<jalbert> has anybody ever had to reconfigure the xserver?
<jalbert> using the util in kubuntu
<jalbert> ?
<jalbert> this is 2 days now that my computer's been almost unusable
<firecrotch> jalbert:  what kind of problem are you having?
<snarkster> jailbert just write a small xorg.conf and go from there
<jalbert> xorg.conf is all f-d up
<jalbert> I tried to reconfigure it, but the configuration utility broke out into a command shell, like 3/4-way through
<jalbert> that happened twice now
<firecrotch> jalbert: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jalbert> I tried fixing it manually, butthat doesn't work either
<firecrotch> what kind of problems are you having? can you paste your xorg.conf?
<jalbert> when I boot, it won't open xwindows
<jalbert> just goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<jalbert> one sec
<booker> Hello all! Greetings from England
<firecrotch> hello, booker
<booker> hi firecrotch
<booker> This is the place to come for Kubuntu tech support, right?
<jalbert> http://www.pastebin.ca/844849
<firecrotch> Yup
<snarkster> Thank you firecrotch good news
<jalbert> there. My xorg.conf
<firecrotch> jalbert:  thanks, I'll take a look at it
<jalbert> thank you
<firecrotch> snarkster:  were you able to get it to work?
<snarkster> im working on it right now.. I do have KDE so im not sure if itll work
<billybobobo> why would moving files on my ext3 filesystem, from one folder in a partition to another on that same partition, actually /move/ the files?  Its moving like 9GB into the same harddrive.
<firecrotch> jalbert:  are there any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<jalbert> one sec
 * se7en kicks the tomboy out and uses basket ... thanks to ardchoille
<jalbert> http://www.pastebin.ca/844853
<booker> Just a very quick question (I'm using Kubuntu right now); when I connect through pppd, Firefox accesses the web just fine, but Konqueror never does :/
<jalbert> I don't get why the configuration util screwed up like that
<booker> (whoops, sorry if I'm interrupting another discussion here.....)
<jalbert> don't worry about it
<booker> it's not important
<booker> (my query, that is)
<snarkster> would help if i have xscreensaver installed. LOL
<billybobobo> does anyone know of a script which tars up many files into many neat little 4.3GB packages?
<maduser> the script would need all the locations of the files
<jalbert> hey maduser
<maduser> did it work?
<jalbert> nope
<snarkster> probably bring my little ancient laptop to its knees..
<jalbert> I tried to reconfigure it, but the configuration utility broke out into a command shell, like 3/4-way through
<snarkster> Im installing it now, gimme just a second
<jalbert> it got to the part where it asks about the number of colors, then it broke out of the configuration utility into a command shell
<jalbert> never actually rewrote the xorg.conf file
<snarkster> hmm how do i undo this if it kills kde? LOL
<jalbert> that's what happened to me
<jalbert> I was installing some video editor software
<firecrotch> jalbert: boot into recovery mode and try to reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<snarkster> hmm guess i learn what broke and try to make it work
<jalbert> it had a lot of dependencies
<jalbert> -phigh?
<pacman> I'm still having problems getting my other hard drive to let me put files on it
<firecrotch> yes
<snarkster> what did you install?
<jalbert> while I was installing the dependencies, it started uninstalling KDE!
<jalbert> it was mesa
<jalbert> mesa is a clone of opengl
<jalbert> firecrotch, what is -phigh?
<firecrotch> jalbert:  it sets it to ask only high-priority questions while reconfiguring
<jalbert> ok thx
<jalbert> I'll give it a try...
<booker> ...does anyone have any answers on the Konqueror front? Or is now the wrong time to ask?
<wiggles> i killed windows
<wiggles> not in a good way
<booker> disconnect
<pacman> ??
<firecrotch> wiggles:  Explain more?
<wiggles> i can't boot into it
<wiggles> even safe mode
<wiggles> it just ends up restarting
<firecrotch> wiggles:  XP or Vista?
<wiggles> xp
<ardchoille> !ot | wiggles
<ubotu> wiggles: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<firecrotch> wiggles:  Is this in some way related to you installing Kubuntu?
<wiggles> yeah
<wiggles> how can i view the windows files in the live cd?
<firecrotch> wiggles: so you had windows xp installed, then installed Kubuntu along side it?
<wiggles> i tried
<wiggles> it couldn't resize the partition
<wiggles> so i defraged
<wiggles> no good
<wiggles> i used the fix disk thingy in windows
<wiggles> not it's all fucked up
<firecrotch> wiggles:  my guess is the partition table on your hard drive is really messed up
<firecrotch> ardchoille:  clearly his problem was related to him trying to install kubuntu
<joey_> ugh...can anyone hhelp me install fluxbox?
<snarkster> nah it doesnt seem to work
<ardchoille> joey_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<snarkster> this perticular xscreensaver doent seem to recognize that I want to run 1 screensaver i have to use some sort of demo mode.
<joey_> huh? ok...this is my first foray into linux so im not sure what that means
<se7en> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ubuntu> how can i view a windows partition with the kubuntu live cd?
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<joey_> im lost
<ardchoille> joey_: Ok, is this your first time with Linux?
<joey_> yes
<ardchoille> joey_: And do you know which release of kubuntu you are using?
 * se7en wounders if you can actualy see all partitions on a kubuntu live cd
<joey_> the most recent
<nowisn> breath in slowly first then exhale, lol
<nowisn> don't give up on it, once you learn its fun
<nowisn> its a learning curve for sure
<joey_> i know...it was my new years resolution to dump windows
<ardchoille> joey_: Ok, in the Linux world it's going to take some reading and learning on your part. Good starting points are  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php  and  http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php . and of course being i this channel
<nowisn> lol
<nowisn> me too
<jalbert> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<navetz> i keep getting this error
<navetz> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<navetz> can someone help me fix my sound
<jalbert> good news: I managed to configure the xorg.conf to use the vesa driver
<jalbert> but I want to install the nvidia driver
<jalbert> this 600x800 resolution is unbearable
<marx2k> So, how do I figure out what can I do if it seems as though my current nForce chipset is currently unsupported in Ubuntu?
<snarkster> well the animated background doesnt work.. shucks.. good night all
<andrew_> is kubuntu going to have kde 4 included in it's next release?
<volodya> hi. Anybody knows how to make kdesktop/kicker *not* resize/move itself when external monitor is added via xrandr?
<sfears> i'm still looking for some help setting my second monitor (tv) display resolution.  it won't go past 1024x768 even after i've edited the xorg.conf file.. is there another file it looks at for screen resolution?
<kirk> hey ppl
<miranda_> I am trying to run a dual display with two independant X sessions so that I can run both myth and kde, but my second video card will not show in lspci if my first video card is in place. Any idea why?
<volodya> heh, it seems multiple monitors is a big problem these days
 * volodya continues to google for kubuntu multiple monitors xrandr issues
<noaXess> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<miranda_> yeah, well if your video card won't show up that would be a big problem ;)
<miranda_> I think it would be good if the ubuntu devs improved dual display though. That is something that is ridiculously easy on windows
<kirk> how can i download and install codecs manually to install on another computer
<volodya> miranda_: you have two video cards, physically?
<kirk> codecs for kaffeine, to watch movies etc
<miranda_> yoiodia: yes. One is nvidia, one ati
<miranda_> yoiodia: One AGP and one PCI
<miranda_> yoiodia: I also have a third onboard, but it disables when a secondary videocard is detected.
<jalbert> hey thanks you guys, I got it all straightened out
<jalbert> all I have to do now is reinstall compiz-fusion
<miranda_> yoiodia: If I pull the agp card just to check things out, the nvidia card shows up as 5:02.0, which is my netwoork card when the agp card is installed.
<richard_> Hi all. Can anyone help sort out xorg resolution problem.
<miranda_> rochard: what is your problem?
<jalbert> and upgrade to Gutsy
<jalbert> what's the problem?
<jalbert> the xorg problem?
<richard_> miranda_: xorg wont keep my settings 1024x768
<kirk> how can i download and install codecs manually to install on another computer
<jalbert> won't keep it?
<miranda_> richard_: are you using kde?
<richard_> after loading nvidia legacy driver all i can get is 800x600 or 1280x960
<richard_> miranda_: yes kubuntu nearly fresh install
<jalbert> ok at the command line, type:
<miranda_> richard_: are you on a laptop?
<jalbert> kdesu kate etc/X11/xorg.conf
<volodya> miranda_: this is strange. and AGP card should disable the onboard one, but the second PCI one should work
<richard_> miranda_: no desktop with old ish lcd
<miranda_> kirk: if you know the name of the package, try searching for it in google by typing packagename site:packages.ubuntu.cojjm
<miranda_> You can then download the *.deb package
<richard_> jalbert: i have edited the xorg.conf and can get it to 1024x960 if i chnge monitor. then change res to 800x600 then back to 1024x768 but on reboot all is lost
<jalbert> hmmm
<jalbert> what resolution do you want?
<jalbert> 1024x768
<jalbert> ?
<richard_> jalbert: miranda_:i can post my xorg.conf and xorg.0.log if some one can explame how on konversation
<jalbert> use pastebin
<richard_> jalbert: yes
<jalbert> www.pastebin.ca
<volodya> uhm, well, I suppose I get to hack on kicker so that it does not insist on being located on "VGA" output.
<richard_> jalbert: trying that now thanks ;-)
<jalbert> paste the code in there, then click "Submit Post"
<jalbert> it'll give you an URL like tinyurl.com
<jalbert> copy and paste that URL here
<richard_> jalbert: ok try this http://www.pastebin.ca/844911
<richard_> jalbert: got it?
<jalbert> I was just now having problems with getting the resolution I wanted
<jalbert> so I ran the xorg configuration utility from the dhell
<jalbert> *shell*
<jalbert> I chose "nvidia" from the list of drivers
<jalbert> 1024x768 was the resolution it defaulted to
<jalbert> I wanted 1440x900, so I manually edited my xorg.conf and put that in there in the list of display modes
<richard_> i used the restricted drivers which worked but only gave me 800x600 or 1280x960
<jussi01> !ati | jalbert, have you looked at this
<ubotu> jalbert, have you looked at this: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jalbert> yeah
<jalbert> what card do you have?
<richard_> jalbert: nvidia vanta
<jalbert> vanta... never heard of that
<vzduch> about as antique as the Riva TNT2
<vzduch> NV6
<jalbert> I think the legacy is the one you want
<richard_> jalbert:  i changed the monitor in kcontrol
<vzduch> the Linux legacy driver should do.. for Windows, you'd need an even older version
<richard_> i have the legacy driver and it works i get glxgears but resolution wont stick
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me make koqueror go faster
<andrew_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andrew_> That fixed my res problem
<vzduch> !away > rouzic_ausente
<richard_> andrew_: i ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and that didn't help much either but will try yours
<andrew_> Ok.
<the_padawan> hello all, this should be an easy one on IRC, how can i find a list of servers and a list of rooms in konversation?
<vzduch> the_padawan: http://irc.netsplit.de/servers/
<vzduch> apart from this not being a Kubuntu problem ;)
<the_padawan> vzduch: yeah, alright, i hate the thought of installing a different client because this one doesn't come with a populated server/channel list
<the_padawan> vzduch: thanks though
<darth_chatri> anyone using tabs in vim?
<snowdonke1> Hi.  I want to watch soccer on ESPN360.com but they say I need Windows.  Is there a way to identify my machine as a Windows one?
<jussi01> snowdonke1: I dont think so. its wacky drm stuff... bleh
<snowdonke1> jussi01: oh, that's unfortunate
<osiris> you could TRY changing your user agent to IE, but that prolly wont work
<jussi01> what _may_ work is trying to run windows media player under wine, but hardly likely in my opinion
<Jay-Oh-En> ok in my konqueror i try to open a page with flash on it and while emulating IE in konqueror it only shows a grey box (the page requires  IE)
<Jay-Oh-En> nvm i got it to work
<spaci76> moin@ll
<booker> can anyone give me some quick help with a PPPD issue I'm having?
<jussi01> !anyone | booker
<ubotu> booker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rc-1> hi! i st my resolution to 1920x1080 at sixty in xorg.conf, but my resolution is still 1650x1080 at fifty in system settings, and parts of s   the screen are cut off
<booker> When I connect through a PPP connection, Firefox works absolutely fine - but Konqueror doesn't. Anyone have any ideas why???
<booker> is anyone there?
<bazhang> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<jussi01> rc-1: have you restarted x since?
<kirk> hey ppl
<kirk> i have my other computer hooked up to a 50'' samsung plasma, with a fresh kubuntu install, with an 500 gig external hd with about loads of movies and videos i wanna be able to watch. kaffeine shuts down everytime i try to play a movie. apparently i need codecs. this computer isnt online.... any idea how to install codecs manually?
<robotgeek> kirk: can you get it online?
<robotgeek> kirk: it would be a lot easier :)
<kirk> yeaaaaa
<kirk> i guess i could, i was hoping for an easier way
<robotgeek> kirk: you could save yourself a lot of pain, if you can get it online.
<kirk> lolok
<kirk> i was wanting to be lazy and not drag it in here
<kirk> i have four 8gb flash drives...
<kirk> that are never used
<jussi01> kirk: it is possible, but a real pain in the rear end...
<kirk> i'll take ur word for it
<jussi01> kirk: go buy a long network cable ;)
<kirk> lol yep
<kirk> i'm going to do that anyway. i'm just not patient
<jussi01> kirk: once you have it on the net, have a look at !restricted
<kirk> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> i believe it should install automagically too.
<robotgeek> !restricted | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> !medibuntu | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kirk> so would mediabuntu play these formats out of the box
<kirk> mainly need kaffeine to play the .iso .avi. and mpg
<robotgeek> kirk: avi is just a container format, you will need codecs which are available in !restricted
<robotgeek> kirk: you might need to mount the iso before you can play it.
<robotgeek> and kaffeine should just play the mpg files anyways
<kirk> hmmm
<kirk> its not playing either
<kirk> they're all on the external hd, which is mounted
<kirk> everytime i try to play anything it crashes
<robotgeek> kirk: ah, okay. interesting.
<robotgeek> is there anything that we need to know about the external hdd. ntfs parition? remote mount?
<kirk> ext3
<kirk> it works fine on this system
<kirk> same exact system
<xaka> how i can rip dvd into avi?
<kirk> im gonna get it online. im sure that'll it'll fix it
<kirk> br
<kirk> b
<robotgeek> xaka: i have never really tried it, but there is an option in k3b, i think. lemme check
<robotgeek> xaka: when i put my dvd in, it asks me if i want to rip it.
<buck> back at it
<tomek_> cześć wam
<lingard> hello
<lingard> whats the best way to install xp on kubuntu hdd to dual boot
<ardchoille> !dual-boot | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lingard> are they all for macs?
<ardchoille> Did you read the first one?
<lingard> just reading it now :)
<lingard> kubuntu is already installed, the link shows you how to split the partition when installing ubuntu
<lingard> is there an app to manage partition on an active system?
<posingaspopular> gparted
<sigma_> ok finally i got my dvd snapshot of the repository, how do i add the packages to adept?
<gladier> hey guys - i cant get any sound for some really wierd reason
<sub[t]rnl> !sound | gladier
<ubotu> gladier: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kirk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hagabaka> :(
<hagabaka> i don't know how to fix my parent's windows installation, and i don't know how to teach them to use Linux
<sub[t]rnl> sneak out the backdoor
<lingard> whats wrong with the windows installation?
<hagabaka> it doesn't want to install any network card driver
<lingard> which windows is it?
<hagabaka> xp
<lingard> have you tried uninstalling the driver for the network card?
<jussi01> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<noaXess> !find vim
<ubotu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common (and 18 others)
<kirk> hmmm
<kirk> ok this isnt working
<sigma_> so can anyone help me add my repo dvds to adept? it keeps saying E: Failed to mount the cdrom. when i try. even though the drive is mounted
<kirk> i cant kaffeine to play any files, always crashes
<kirk> i cant get automatix installed either to get the codec
<jussi01> !automatix | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jussi01> kirk: have you tried another player ie. vlc?
<kirk> no..
<jussi01> kirk: I highly recomend you try vlc
<kirk> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kirk> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01>  !info vlc | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<xaka> I have disabled KDE session on remote pc. May I join this session remotely and start working?
<xaka> *disabled == blocked
<lingard> gparted doesn't seem to want to work, even after reboot
<lingard> it freezes at what must be about 1 percent
<kirk> god damn it
<kirk> this is frustrating
<jussi01> kirk: ?
<kirk> where do i find vlc?
<jussi01> kirk: in the universe repo
<lingard> sudo apt-get install vlc?
<jussi01> kirk: have you the universe repo enabled?
<tzd> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kirk> what is that
<jussi01> kirk: kmenu -> system -> adept manager - > manage repositories -> make sure universe is ticked
<kirk> this is a clean install
<kirk> whatever the defaults are... are
<jussi01> kirk: more than likely not turned on yet then
<lingard> i'm unable to resize partitions in gparted, what will allow me to resize them?
<kirk> ohhhhhhhhh wow
<kirk> thanks jussi
<ardchoille> kirk: Are you running Gutsy?
<kirk> ya 7.10
<jussi01> kirk: :D
<jussi01> kirk: let us know if vlc works for you :D
<ardchoille> kirk: Then all the repos should be enabled. Some of them may be commented due to the installer not being able to read them, tho.
<kirk> when i installed it, it wasnt online
<jussi01> ardchoille: he installed with out internet
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<kirk> this computer is only for my tv
<ardchoille> kirk: I use the official repos, want a copy of my sources.list?
<kirk> sure
<ardchoille> kirk: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m236b8cc9
<kirk> i dont know what thats for, or what to do with it
<kirk> im pretty new to kubuntu
<ardchoille> kirk: does that new install have an internet connection now?
<kirk> yeaaa i had to drag it in here to get codecs
<tzd> i need some help with a basic tar command please
<kirk> i had an external hd with loads of movies on it, thats all i use it for
<kirk> 50'' plasma in the bedroom
<ardchoille> kirk: Ok, jussi01 tells me you have the proper sources enabled now, so disregard.
<kirk> ok
<lingard> how can i shrink a partition without using gpartition?
<kirk> qtparted maybe
<kirk> or something like that, i used it one.
<lingard> thanks, i'll try it
<ardchoille> lingard: qtparted will qork fine for that
<lingard> they don't half take a while to scan for the drives
<tzd> I'm trying to update a "tar.gz" file with a newer file from dir X,  e.g: tar -uvzf x.tar.gz /dir/test.doc  What am I doing wrong?
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00?
<Roy_M> vlt: have you read http://gd4.tuwien.ac.at/.vhost/linuxcommand.org/man_pages/vmstat8.html
<Roy_M> I think that it probably is only showing up when you do your top
<vlt> Roy_M: Yes, I've read it. What do you mean "do your top"?
<se7en> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<Roy_M> vlt: how are you getting the cpu load. I presume you are using "top"?
<vlt> Roy_M: Yes, `top` or a line > 1st from `vmstat 1`
<Roy_M> vlt: Ok what I think is happening is that when you run top, it it invoking vmstat which is supposed to provide statistics from vmware. I donot thik this process is running all the time and I donot think that it is malicous
<lingard> qparted won't let me resize a windows partition stating it is busy
<ActionParsnip> vlt, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-find-out-linux-cpu-utilization.html
<ActionParsnip> lingard, is it mounted?
<lingard> it is
<lingard> as far as i'm aware
<lingard> is that bad?
<ActionParsnip> lingard, it needs to be unmounted to do stuff like that
<xaka> I have NFS resource. Can i mount it by click on icon? Same as for cdrom or USB devices?
<ActionParsnip> lingard, make sure you backup all your data from your partition so if it goes wrong you dont lose your porn
<lingard> its only vista on the prtition, so noting to worry about
<lingard> how do i unmount using the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> lingard, id reinstall vista with a smaller partition and leave the space for kubuntu unallocated
<ActionParsnip> lingard, sudo umount /path/to/mount/folder
<lingard> vista's on a seperate drive
<ActionParsnip> lingard, ok i see. you want space for data i'm guessing rather than OS
<lingard> no no, i want to install another os
<kirk> with vlc the movies are real jumpy
<kirk> like... jitterly
<lingard> vista won't boot after i installed kubuntu (not an issue at all :]) but i want a windows os still to transfer the files to before expanding the partiton to the whole disk
<lingard> so the terminal command should look like sudo unmount /media/sbd1?
<ActionParsnip> lingard, you may need to add the vista entry to your grub config
<ActionParsnip> lingard, sounds cool to me
<llutz> lingard: umount, not unmount
<lingard> i'm pretty much sick of vista
<lingard> it comes up not found
<tzd> I'm trying to update a "tar.gz" file with a newer file from dir X,  e.g: tar -uvzf x.tar.gz /dir/test.doc  What am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> lingard, everyone is, its absolute garbage. WinME is better
<lingard> though thats the path to the files on the drive
<lingard> its cost me a fortune in new hardware
<ActionParsnip> lingard, did you have xp before?
<lingard> i did
<ActionParsnip> lingard, was it ok?
<lingard> it was fine
<lingard> no hastle at all
<ActionParsnip> lingard, then why install vista?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Ok, I installed "sysstat" from your link and ran `iostat` but it doesn't tell me what's causing the 1.00 load, just that there's hardly disk io.
<vlt> Any idea?
<lingard> i was testing it out :)
<lingard> i really think mcrosoft should have added the option to downgrade vista
<ActionParsnip> lingard, I hope to god you didnt pay for it
<lingard> not at all
<lingard> i have it on my laptop and its fine on there
<ActionParsnip> vlt, do you mean 100% load?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Yes, I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" for hours now but the machine is nearly idle.
<ActionParsnip> vlt, is the system running badly?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: No, all services seem to work and respond normally.
<ActionParsnip> vlt, can we have a pastebin of your top output please
<tzd> I'm trying to update a "tar.gz" file with a newer file from dir X,  e.g: tar -uvzf x.tar.gz /dir/test.doc  What am I doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> tzd, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/388-updating-tar-gz-file.html
<tzd> ActionParsnip: great thanks! Tried finding something about it googling the command without any luck. Knew i could count on a legend like yourself :)
<lingard> is the memory test on the live CD supposed to take over 2 hours?
<ActionParsnip> lingard, depends how much ram you have
<vlt> ActionParsnip: output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<ActionParsnip> lingard, it takes more time to test 1gb than 256Mb
<kirk> with vlc the movie is jumpy
<lingard> its only about 380 or something
<lingard> are you streaming kirk?
<kirk> .iso will play fine with vlc but not all with kaffeine
<kirk> no
<lingard> extract the iso
<kirk> nahhhhhh
<lingard> is the file on dvd or your hdd?
<kirk> hd
<ActionParsnip> vlt, looks like you have 6 users connected
<kirk> all these movies play perfectly on my other computer
<kirk> using kaffeine
<ActionParsnip> vlt, Cpu(s):  0.3% us
<lingard> does it have the latest version of kaffeine?
<kirk> yes
<ActionParsnip> kirk, have you mounted the iso or just told kaffeine to play it?
<kirk> i play it straight off my external like always
<kirk> never any problems
<kirk> until now....
<ActionParsnip> oh you mean you have burned the iso to a blank media and playing it in a dvd player hooked up to a tv
<ActionParsnip> ??
<kirk> no
<kirk> i just want the movie to play on my computer
<ActionParsnip> ok
<kirk> i have an s video cable i hook this computer up to my plasma
<ActionParsnip> kirk, ok i see now
<kirk> on my office computer everything plays now
<kirk> i just move the external hd back n forth when watching movies
<ActionParsnip> kirk, is the settings for the plasma right (refresh rate / resolution)
<kirk> its hooked up to a reg monitor now
<kirk> but wont even play movies with kaffeine, wont play any isos i have
<kirk> I drug it in here to download codecs
<kirk> thought that might be the prob
<ActionParsnip> kirk, its a good port of call
<kirk> No plugin found to handle this resource (//media/500gb/movies/blood_diamond.iso)
<kirk> when i tried to play with kaffeine ^
<ActionParsnip> kirk, try mounting the iso first then tell kaffeine to play the folder
<ActionParsnip> kirk, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-512698.html
<lingard> i think my pc's talking to me in morse code :-S
<ActionParsnip> kirk, xine dvd:/path/to/your/DVD/image.iso
<ActionParsnip> lingard, wassup?
<kirk> u definitely do NOT have to burn it. my other computer plays it as an iso
<lingard> qparted says somethings not yet suported
<lingard> i'll just copy every thing to this hdd and format the whole of the other one
<ActionParsnip> kirk, try vlc. it might be ok
<kirk> man... i just want it to work like my other computer does...
<kirk> it plays with vlc, but jitters
<lingard> is there a way to clone a hard drive with kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kirk, mplayer?
<kirk> ill try it
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Ok, and what does that tell me ("6 users connected")? Where to look for the 1.00 load's reason?
<kirk> i really like kaffeine the best
<kirk> when it works
<lingard> i like windows media centre :D
<ActionParsnip> vlt, just my half ass analysis of your output. Looks like it but maybe someone else can verify
<ActionParsnip> lingard, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<ActionParsnip> lingard, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-copy-clone-hard-disk/ is better, use dd
<lingard> i'd try that if i were you kirk
<lingard> if all else fails
<ActionParsnip> i like puppy linux / kubuntu
<lingard> you think its possible to install onto a udb stick?
<lingard> *usb
<kirk> wow
<kirk> i just tried to play a .iso and it took me to the login screen
<ActionParsnip> lingard, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html
<yao_ziyuan> do you guys sometimes think of that you're really gonna kick bill gates' ass?
<yao_ziyuan> s/think of that/think
<yao_ziyuan> i think for western users kubuntu has already been doing that (killing windows)
<jussi01> !ot | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yao_ziyuan> but for east asian users, you have to install their input methods by default in order to enable their migration
<yao_ziyuan> it does include a support issue
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: please state your question clearly ;)
<yao_ziyuan> put straight, automatically install input methods for an east asian user when he indicates his locale during installation
<jussi01> !bug | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yao_ziyuan> relevant keywords: skim, scim, pinyin (for chinese users)
<yao_ziyuan> it seems ubuntu supports east asian input method installation and configuration more easily than kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> mostly because gnome and kde uses different interfaces for working with input method engines
<yao_ziyuan> for KDE, it's SKIM
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: please file a bug, if you have a support question please ask.
<fdoving> yao_ziyuan: new contributors are always welcome. as most developers work on things they care about we would need some one caring about those things in order to get it fixed.
<yao_ziyuan> the general problem is that kubuntu (more specifically, kde) does not support installing and configuring east asian input methods very well
<fdoving> yao_ziyuan: kde is a very open project, feel free to contribute. :)
<yao_ziyuan> i don't really know if it's kde's or kubuntu's responsibility to make it easier
<yao_ziyuan> maybe kde is only responsible for providing all the components
<yao_ziyuan> and kubuntu is responsible for wrapping up kde functionality with a user-friendly interface
<lingard> wow, it takes a while to transfer 74gb
<yao_ziyuan> well,
<yao_ziyuan> let me tell you the easy way
<yao_ziyuan> there is a package 'fcitx'
<yao_ziyuan> which is a chinese pinyin input method
<yao_ziyuan> it's more robust and easier to set up
<yao_ziyuan> should consider it an alternative for a chinese user requesting to install chinese input capability
<fdoving> yao_ziyuan: you should make it a bugreport at bugs.ubuntu.com
<yao_ziyuan> i think maybe i'm wrong
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu's Add/Remove Programs is supposed to be the easiest interface to install something, isn't it?
<jpatrick> yao_ziyuan: just supply as much detail as you can at the bugtracker and we'll see :)
<xst> Now that xorg7.3 is being used in Hardy, will it then finally be possible to connect an external monitor to my laptop and obtain an "extended desktop" (i.e. not a desktop clone) without having to manually edit xorg.conf? In Gutsy, doing this is practically impossible for non-geeks. :-(
<ubuntu> the hardy alpha 2 is it usefull?
<dappermuis> depends what you consider useful
<dappermuis> to a developer/tester it is useful
<dappermuis> but to others it might not be
<jussi01> ubuntu: its alpha, there are bugs, but it can of course be used. please direct further questions to #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> yeah but its stable ( i mean stablere then vista )
<jussi01> ubuntu: no
<jussi01> not stable
<jussi01> ubuntu: use gutsy.
<ubuntu> nope going try hardy pre
<dappermuis> of course it's more stable than vista :)
<fdoving> ubuntu: it needs testers though. if you're not afraid of bugs, and willing to report them, please test :)
<ubuntu> where can i report them?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dappermuis> kde 4.0.0 is 4 days!
<dappermuis> erm.,..is 4 days away
<yao_ziyuan> is there any chinese/japanese here?
<ubuntu> oh cool kde4 will be released
<dappermuis> can probably expect gutsy packages within a few hours of the release
<onishidato> hey guys, i can't log in my account now, how can i do?? when i start my PC, when it appear the log in screen, i fill with password, but when i press enter, the screen will shutdown and return again with the log in screen. i don't know what wrong.. can someone help me?
<ubuntu> is it useable i mean i missed some apps with the rc2
<jussi01> !cn | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<HHarry> we'll probably see KDE4 in hardy when it get's to stable then.
<ActionParsnip> hi all. my www sucks :(
<dappermuis> HHarry, it's gonna be the default in hardy
<onishidato> hey guys, i can't log in my account now, how can i do?? when i start my PC, when it appear the log in screen, i fill with password, but when i press enter, the screen will shutdown and return again with the log in screen. i don't know what wrong.. can someone help me?
<se7en> onishidato: that normaly happens when your hdd is full
<dappermuis> onishidato, that usually happens when there's a problem with your user account
<ardchoille> dappermuis: kde4 is not going to be the default in Hardy Herron
<ubuntu> yes thats cool kde4 its the futere you can sat kde3 is like xp without WOW and kde4 is Like vista but without sheise
<dappermuis> or ardchoille, i remember reading it somewhere - lemme find the link
<onishidato> se7en: full?? i don't think so, cause i have 40GB for my Linux, it ca't be....
<yao_ziyuan> (k)ubuntu probably has the largest user community among all distros
<se7en> log on without x and do df -h onishidato
<onishidato> dappermuis: what can i do now?
<yao_ziyuan> because i can join #ubuntu-cn, #ubuntu-tw, #ubuntu-jp
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, try df -h
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, please provide pastebin :)
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: i can't:)
<onishidato> i'm using 2 Linux program
<HHarry> onishidato: press ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text console.
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, listen to HHarry. you can log in at command line and df -h there
<onishidato> and what can i do next
<onishidato> ??
<se7en> onishidato: what does df -h say
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, check your disk space usage
<dappermuis> ardchoille: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002066.html
<onishidato> if it doesn't?
<dappermuis> Instead, due to the very high interest, development
<dappermuis> efforts will be directed towards KDE 4 and releasing Kubuntu 8.04 with
<dappermuis> the option of using either KDE 3.5 or KDE 4.
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, its a standard command
<HHarry> onishidato: did you login already ?
<spaci76> hi@ll
<HHarry> onishidato: any errors there ??
<ardchoille> dappermuis: Right, Hardy will have kde4 as an "option", but it won't be the default desktop.
<onishidato> HHarry, this is my second operation system, that prob happened with my 1st operation, so i can't try it now:)
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, boot to the system with issues and log in at command line
<dappermuis> ardchoille: yes, but I also remember reading somewhere that kde4 will be the default and 3.5 will be the option - it was a blog post, let me see if I can find it
<ardchoille> dappermuis: It's not important, the post from Riddell is what to expect :)
<onishidato> so, if that, how can i get your support......:(
<se7en> onishidato: you might want to install irssi a comand line chat too
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, write / memorise the steps
<dappermuis> ardchoille: see http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/kubuntu/frequently-asked-questions/
<jpatrick> dappermuis: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<ubuntu> it will be stupid to not set kde4 as default because only so they got a brand new look what they got now is a other window styl
<onishidato> irssi?
<jussi01> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<HHarry> ubuntu: can you do your discusion about future stuff in #ubuntu+1 please ?
<onishidato> it says can't connect to X server, what's that means?
<ubuntu> why that?
<HHarry> ubuntu: becourse the that channel is reserved for that ...
<jpatrick> HHarry: it's good to let others now what we plan to do
<onishidato> it says can't connect to X server, what's that means?
<jpatrick> onishidato: that you don't have an X server running
<onishidato> !X server
<ActionParsnip> !x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<onishidato> i think that is a X problem
<onishidato> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<onishidato> ohh, i remember now, before that problem happened, i have do something that make my control panel disappear, and i don't know how to make it appear again, so i decide to restart, and......
<onishidato> that problem happened....
<onishidato> so
<onishidato> any suggest?
<HHarry> onishidato: I can't help you any further there.
<jasmin_> i have a usb modem
<jasmin_> but cant get it to work on linux
<onishidato> jasmin_ do you have usb driver?
<jasmin_> onishidato: well i am on kubuntu
<onishidato> jasmin_ sometime you must have:)
<oroneta> hola a todos
<se7en> jasmin_: plug the usb modem in and cat /var/log/syslog to see where the modem is registerd
<jussi01> !es | oroneta
<ubotu> oroneta: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<onishidato> oronneta: hola amingo
<jasmin_> one sec i will paste something on paste bin
<jasmin_> onishidato: it registers as ttyUSB0
<se7en> jasmin_: then start kppp and use ttyUSB0 as the modem
<jasmin_> onishidato: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/66
<jasmin_> se7en: i try but it gets stuck at initialization
<jasmin_> ???
<grade> hi guys
<kristian_> hi
<jasmin_> onishidato: se7en: any ideas
<grade> how can i play quicktime movies especially in firefox
<jussi01> !quicktime | grade
<ubotu> grade: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grade> thanx
<Lynoure> jasmin_: I usually run away from usb modems, but what's the make and model of yours?
<jasmin_> Lynoure: well its a airtel modem
<fabricio> Hello
<jasmin_> Lynoure: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/66
<gladier> hey guys - my alt-tab isnt working properly, it seems to just cycle between windows without any display on the screen - how do i get it back to normal?
<fabricio> i have a problem with Wireless WPA autentication under Kubuntu 7.10
<fabricio> network works without password
<Lynoure> jasmin_: the pastebin did not seem to contain the model or firmware info. Do you happen to know what firmware it has?
<jasmin_> Lynoure: no
<ActionParsnip> gladier, are you using compiz?
<jasmin_> Lynoure: how do i find it
<fabricio> i have a problem with Wireless WPA autentication under Kubuntu 7.10
<gladier> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> gladier, the program is called switcher
<ActionParsnip> gladier, i'm googling for a solution, you should too
<ActionParsnip> gladier, do you have all the latest updates?
<gladier> im checking that now
<Lynoure> jasmin_: no idea, like I said, I usually steer clear of these. But I know firmware versions can differ in ways that affect how they work with linux
<gladier> ActionParsnip:fixed it kcontrol went to window settings and some how compiz had unchecked the show window list on switching windows.. from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588519
<jasmin_> Lynoure: :(
<xushi> hi all
<xushi> can someone please recommend me a good Dockbar like the one on OSX that works with KDE ?
<emilsedgh> xushi: ksmoothdock or kooldock
<xushi> thanks a lot!
<Lynoure> jasmin_: most usb modems are not just very linux-friendly. But some people have gotten some airtel usb modem models to work, so maybe there is still hope.
<gladier> speedtouch work great aswell
<ActionParsnip> !kdocker | xushi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdocker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> xushi, kdocker is cool too :)
<xushi> I'm just trying to find which is better between ksmoothdock and kooldock :)
<jpatrick> xushi: kxdocker
<xushi> and which one works with Compiz too
<jussi01> xushi: Avant window navigator
<xushi> argh! too many choices
<jussi01> best by a long way IMHO
<sub[t]rnl> didn't know avant worked in kde
<xushi> checking it out
<jussi01> sub[t]rnl: works here :D
<sub[t]rnl> nice
<ActionParsnip> gladier, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/skippy
<ActionParsnip> gladier, sweet move :)
<ActionParsnip> xushi, thats the idea. They are all good in some way. See whats best for you
<xushi> thanks
<ActionParsnip> xushi, welcome to choice
<ubuntu__> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> hi ubuntu_
<DaveyD> i'm irc'ing via the kubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> DaveyD, sweet :)
<DaveyD> none of the fancy 3d stuff is enabled
<DaveyD> how do i turn that on
<ActionParsnip> DaveyD, can you run glxgears?
<DaveyD> hmm where do i find it
<ardchoille> DaveyD: You mean compiz?
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DaveyD> oh
<ActionParsnip> DaveyD, you can run konsole or you can find run program in your menu
<onishidato> HHarry: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, i just wanna find out if he has 3d accel
<DaveyD> i'm quite new to the linux desktop, ive only every used linux via ssh
<DaveyD> *ever
<ActionParsnip> DaveyD, get a propt u pand type glxgears
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I think the wiki page takes care of that ;)
<DaveyD> ok
<onishidato> ActionParsmip:
<onishidato> ActionParsmip: do you remember about the login desktop? i did but it still not working
<ubuntu__> buntu@ubuntu:~$ glxgears
<ubuntu__> gdbm fatal: lseek error
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu__> btw, my graphics card is ATI x1600
<xushi> strange, the ksmoothdock .deb package i got says it depends on kdelibs4 >=4:3.2.2, however it's not installed. checking in adept manager, It seems to be installed (kdelibs4c2a is the package name there)
<ubuntu__> so i assume hardware accellation should work
<gladier> ubuntu__: livecd or installed?
<ubuntu__> liveced
<ubuntu__> -e
<gladier> are you planning to install?
<ubuntu__> possibly
<ubuntu__> not yet tho
<ubuntu__> i wanna try it out first
<ubuntu__> its between sabayon and kubuntu
<gladier> sabayon is nice ... very nice - however when you start updating stuff it starts to get a little messy with configs and the like - and ive found that most dependancies arent listed in ebuilds - which REALLY annoys me
<ActionParsnip> xushi, is it not in the rpositorys?
<xushi> ActionParsnip: no, i couldn't find it
<ubuntu__> ic
<ActionParsnip> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: can you help me???
<xushi> hehe
<ActionParsnip> xushi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KSmoothDock?action=show&redirect=Montanamax%2FKSmoothDock
<ActionParsnip> xushi, actually dont bother with that
<gladier> iirc your going to need to setup xgl and use propritary drivers @ ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> i see
<romunov_> how do i choose a helper application in firefox (i'm looking for kpdf) to open directly from the url?
<ubuntu__> was was just expecting it to work of the cd
<romunov_> it opens up a directory browser and i'm stuck - i don't know which file to choose
<gladier> sabayon has a custom app to setup xgl
<gladier> they cheat :)
<ubuntu__> yeah
<ubuntu__> so isnt it possible to enable accellation via livecd?
<romunov_> never mind... /usr/bin...
<ubuntu__> kubuntu's GUI is nicer
<HdB> exit
<gladier> ubuntu__: it is - just involves a little bit of fiddling
<ubuntu__> ok
<gladier> !make-jpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make-jpkg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gladier> grr ...
<gladier> whats the name of the silly package?
<Lynoure> hmmm... silly package?
<ilya> ppl, somebody knows how to tune konqueror to play the Flash ??
<ActionParsnip> xushi, kiba-dock is good. should be in repos
<ActionParsnip> xushi, http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/how-to-install-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-gutsy/
<jussi01> !flash | ilya
<ubotu> ilya: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ubuntu__> whats the default admin password
<xushi> i'm just confused to this ksmoothdoc's output
<ActionParsnip> xushi, whats it say?
<xushi> nevermind, i just tried from another user, and it worked.. but it looks and acts horrible! i'm thinking of trying kooldock next
<xushi> ksmoothdock's parabolic mode messes up its background during the zooming.. and there's no transparency from what i see
<xushi> nm the transparency,, it's the parabolic zoom that's problematic
<tekteen>  ubuntu_: you still here?
<ubuntu__> yes
<tekteen> ubuntu__: the admin password is your password
<ubuntu__> ah, try everything but that, thanks
<tekteen> np
<ubuntu__> "your password" yes
<ActionParsnip> xushi, i'd try kiba-dock. i used it when i was playing with eyecandy but it was a phase
<tekteen> ubuntu__: huh?
<tekteen> ubuntu__: what are you trying to do (I was afk)
<xushi> hehe, will do ActionParsnip
<jussi01> xushi: i still strongly recomend avant
<xushi> i'm trying them all now tbh, and ye[ i'll also try avant too
<ubuntu__> just try to configure monitor setup for dual
<tekteen> ubuntu__: and your pass. did not work for the admin pass?
<ubuntu__> i did not set a pass
<gladier> ubuntu__: what are you trying to achieve?
<ubuntu__> lower res on the 2nd monitor
<ubuntu__> its out of range at the moment
<gladier> k .. so your trying to do something as root? via sudo, su or kdesu??
<tekteen> gladier: I think the button in system settings (kdesu)
<ubuntu__> yeah sys settings
<sonja> hello .. i installed openoffice 2.3 but cannot see any symbols, instead only the text like "new" "open" "print directly" , "bold"  ... any Idea how to install symbols ?
<gladier> ubuntu__: if its kdesu its asking for your users password
<ubuntu__> doesnt work anyway, monitor & display mode could not be loaded
<gladier> since your on the livecd the password should be ubuntu
<ubuntu__> ah
<ubuntu__> mode=mod
<tekteen> gladier: he is on the the live cd?
<gladier> yep
<xushi> jussi01: do you have any tutorials on how to install Avant manager ?
<xushi> or what the package is called if it's in the repo
<tekteen> ok
<ardchoille> gladier: Since when does the livecd need a password. using sudo has never asked for a passwd on any livecd I've used
<ubuntu__> library files for "libpython2.5.so" not found in path
<gladier> kdesu might be different *shrug* .. either way its asking for the password and i gave it to him :)
<ardchoille> ok
<ubuntu__> ardchoille: the monitor & display module said i need root access to make changes
<jussi01>  /nicklist screen
<ubuntu__> btw, "ubuntu" does not work for root password
<gladier> then goto a term and type passwd
<gladier> hold on
<gladier> type whoami
<gladier> maybe the username is kubuntu, in which case the password is kubuntu
<tekteen> ubuntu__: hove you tried nothing?
<jussi01> xushi: 1 moment, ill go grab the info
<xushi> thanks for the help
<ubuntu__> tekteen:  i'll try that
<tekteen> have*
<ubuntu__> didnt work
<tekteen> ubuntu__: open a konsole
<ubuntu__> no one know the default pass for root ?
<ubuntu__> i'm in the konsole
<ardchoille> ubuntu__: There isn't one
<tekteen> ubuntu__: type passwd
<tekteen> set a password
<tekteen> then try
<jussi01> xushi: https://edge.launchpad.net/awn
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> but that wont set the root pass
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_, on the live cd first boot there is no password. if you type passwd you can set one
<xushi> jussi01: excellent, thanks, gonna check it out now
<gladier> it isnt asking for the root pass .. its asking for YOUR pass because the root password is currently infinitely complex
<ubuntu__> i'm logged in as ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, there is no root pass, you use your own to give you power
<ubuntu__> i'm tryinf to su root
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, there isnt even a root account on your syste at present
<gladier> ubuntu__: sudo
<ubuntu__> ok
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: There is a root account, it's just locked
<ubuntu__> i see
<gladier> infinitely complex :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, you type sudo for cli commands (cp, mv, apt-get etc) and kdesu for graphical apps (like kate)
<ubuntu__> ah
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, this will allow the app you run to have full power. you dont need root
<ubuntu__> btw, theres a problem with the monitor & display module
<ubuntu__> it says it couldnt be loaded
<ubuntu__> because libpython not found
<ubuntu__> all the other modules work fine
<gladier> your the only one with that problem
<ubuntu__> strange
<gladier> maybe reinstall python2.5
<ubuntu__> i'm on livecd remember
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, whats the error you get?
<ubuntu__> diagnostics is libpython2.5.so not found in path
<xushi> how can i find out if a package is installed or not through apt-cache ?
<ardchoille> xushi: apt-cache policy package_name
<ubuntu__> i'm using the live dvd
<ActionParsnip> xushi, sudo apt-get install libpython
<gladier> nope
<gladier> that package doesnt contain that file
<gladier> python2.5-dev
<sonja> anybody knows how to fix missing symbols in openoffice 2.3 ? instead text like new, open, blod, underline, etc is displayed
<ActionParsnip> sonja, do you mean in file, edit,view etc?
<gladier> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev
<ubuntu__> cant install anything, just using live dvd
<sonja> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, you can. you have a ramdrive in your ram
<ubuntu__> ah
<tekteen> ubuntu__: any file you edit is put into ram
<ubuntu__> ok, understand, like a layer that intercepts hhd writes?
<ActionParsnip> sonja, http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/13660/menu-button-icons-missing-again.html may apply
<sonja> ActionParsnip:  ?
<sonja> ah
<sonja> thanks
<ubuntu__> *hdd
<sonja> -i check
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, not really, a ramdrive gets created and mounted as a drive, thats all
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> but there must be some sort of enhanced write filter so that programs that try to write to the DVD write to ram instead
<DaDaedalus> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sonja> maybe it is not a kde but an ttf-opensymbol prob ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__, why? The dvd is mounted at a different point
<ubuntu__> ok i see
<ubuntu__> so the apps are running from the ram disk and not directly from the dvd ?
<gladier> sort of
<ubuntu__> ok understand now
<gladier> the dvd has a squashfs - this is mounted as a loop device, and any changes made are just temporarily stored in memory
<ubuntu__> ah
<sonja> toolbarbuttons in ooffice 2.3  still lost - where can they be ?
<ActionParsnip> sonja, i cant find anythng really. I'll keep looking
<ActionParsnip> sonja, can you do a screengrab so we can see your screen please
<icewaterman> anyone using the open source r300 driver with ubunut?
<ActionParsnip> sonja, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-419679.html
<icewaterman> googleearth is painfully slow and has severe texture malfunctions with that one
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman, glxinfo | grep direct
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman, do you have direct enable
<ActionParsnip> *direct rendering
<icewaterman> http://home.arcor.de/irc-stuff/pics/googleearth_r300.png
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: direct is enabled
<icewaterman> yes
<Gocoo> hello
<icewaterman> and it works with other 3d stuff, just googleearth seems to be bitching. if it is a problem with the driver, then it is a regression, because googleearth did work before with debian (older version of the driver/xorg of course)
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman, id email googleearth to see whats what
<ActionParsnip> icewaterman, maybe theres a setting you need to modify in googleearth
<Gocoo> I have problem, how to set default aplications...if I open something in midnight commander, it will open in bad program..
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip: one strange thing is also that xorg crashes when i run xvinfo. xv works fine though
<Gocoo> has anybody sollution for my problem?
<Gocoo> pls...
<Gocoo> how to set defaul aps?
<nicoduck> hiho
<nicoduck> can anyone help me qith compiling software?
<nicoduck> I wanted to compile ipodslave and with this i need libqtpod
<sigma_> how do i run a .jar program in kubuntu? i tried clicking on it but it opens in Ark and the program doesn't start
<nicoduck> maybe over the terminal?
<Gocoo> must type java file.jar ?
<firecrotch> nicoduck:  why compile something that is in the repos?
<nicoduck> because the rpos version is too old
<nicoduck> it isn't working with my ipod classic and I hope that the new version will fix this problem
<sigma_> thats not good. it gave a error. worked on windows with sun java. how do i install that?
<firecrotch> nicoduck:  what version is in the repos?
<nicoduck> 0.7.3-ubuntu4
<firecrotch> wow that *is* old
<nicoduck> I tried to compile 0.8pre2
<thomas__> hi
<firecrotch> nicoduck:  and what was the problem?
<nicoduck> the ./configure always quits with "configure: error: *** libqtpod >= 0.4.1 not found."
<nicoduck> and that is strange
<nicoduck> I downloaded the libqtpod package from sourceforge (version 9.4.2)
<nicoduck> and compiled it
<nicoduck> it created /libqtpod and filled it with some data
<nicoduck> but ipodslave quits with the same error as efore
<firecrotch> perhaps you need to pass some kind of argument to ./configure to tell it where you have libqtpod installed
<nicoduck> and that's ma problem
<nicoduck> do you think that is a kind of an error "g++ -c -pipe -Wall -W -O2 -D_REENTRANT  -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -I/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default -I. -I../src -I/usr/include/qt3 -o ipodtest.o ipodtest.cpp"
<Gocoo> pls....how to set default aplications for some type of files?
<nicoduck> or more an informatin
<firecrotch> well now, that's way over my head, nicoduck
<nicoduck> ok^^
<Gocoo> ...pls>
<nicoduck> ./configure --help gives me a lot of parameters to define paths, but nothing about libqtpod
<Gocoo> nicoduck: pls do you know how set default aplications?
<nicoduck> no
<firecrotch> nicoduck:  what kind of problem are you having with the repo version of ipodslave ?  maybe there's an easier solution than compiling from source
<nicoduck> it alwys quits with an error message when I type in 'ipod:/' and have my classic connected
<firecrotch> whats the error message?
<nicoduck> mom
<ksal> hi
<ksal> how can I set $QTDIR in my kubuntu?
<ksal> i need to compile something :)
<nicoduck> it quits with "unknown Tag found! stop parsing"
<nicoduck> I think it's because apple changed the ipod database and the 0.7.3 version of ipodslave is unable to read and parse it
<nicoduck> older ipods are working (e.g. the 5th gen video)
<firecrotch> that sounds reasonable
<nicoduck> jep
<nicoduck> but I'm not good enough in scripting to find out y myself in wich path the script is searching for libqtpod
<pag> ksal, as any other variable... export WHATEVER=something
<firecrotch> nicoduck:  I'm taking a look at the configure script right now
<nicoduck> ok, thanks
<firecrotch> nicoduck:  it looks to me (not an expert here) as if it's just looking in your $PATH
<nicoduck> ok
<nicoduck> hmm, ut copying the /libqtpod to a dir named in $PATH doesn't help as well
<gladier> nicoduck - pastebin the error message again please
<nicoduck> the same error as above
<nicoduck> "configure: error: *** libqtpod >= 0.4.1 not found."
<nicoduck> (to short for pastebin ;-)
<gladier> echo $path
<gladier> hmm
<gladier> echo #PATH
<gladier> echo $PATH **
<nicoduck>  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<nicoduck> I copied /libqtpod to /usr/local/sbin/libqtpod
<nicoduck> and the same error occured again
<biovore> shouldn't libraries go into /usr/shared/lib or something..
<icewaterman> hm, now i disabled aiglx
<icewaterman> however now googleearth wont work accelerated at all
<icewaterman> direct rendering is still enabled but googleearth only wants to do opengl software emulation
<IT_Officer> I could i get kubuntu on a 8 core pc ?
<chazco> Hi... after creating 2 .desktops (one for the menu, one for a mime type) how can I make KDE re-read them without having to logout and back in? On Gnome I use update-mime-database, but can find a KDE equiv command...
<icewaterman> IT_Officer: yes, but what would you want that for? such boxes are usually servers. and if you want to use kubuntu up to your machines potential you will need to use an smp kernel
<ubuntu__> hhhhiiiiiii
<IT_Officer> icewaterman, sorry, ok, i will be using it for blender..
<IT_Officer> heavy rendering
<IT_Officer> icewaterman, what would you advice ?
<icewaterman> IT_Officer: is blender capable of multithreading?
<icewaterman> i am not sure about that
<icewaterman> if it is, it will be ok, once you have an smp kernel running. if it doesnt support multithreading, a 100 more processors is not going to give you any benefit over a single processor architecture
<IT_Officer> icewaterman, ah.. what a shame if it does not..
<IT_Officer> icewaterman, i will check on it. Does the dvd have a smp kernel 0n it ?
<icewaterman> IT_Officer: blender was some 3d rendering software, right?
<IT_Officer> icewaterman, Its a 3d desinging and animation software
<icewaterman> IT_Officer: this article says http://wbs.nsf.tc/articles/article8_e.html
<icewaterman> it can do 2 threads
<icewaterman> that means 2 processors will be used. however that article is kinda old, maybe newer versions can do better
<icewaterman> however as 8 processor boxes are quite rare it may very well be that it will still be limited to 2-4 processors (dunno)
<Sylphid|work> how do i delete a cached kde session so it starts fresh on reboot?
<IT_Officer> noo :(
<IT_Officer> I will digg more when i am home
<IT_Officer> tx
<lovre> hi ppl
<lovre> when i mount USB memory stick, it doesnt show localized names correctly.. How to set the default encoding, or something to make it recognize local chars?
<BluesKaj> hi lovre
<deamon3> hiii allls
<deamon3> ...
<deamon3> boreeeeeeeeeeeeed
<lovre> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jpatrick> deamon3: do something then
<lovre> !mount-usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount-usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lovre> !usb-mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-mount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lovre> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lovre> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<arle> !QTParted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arle> !GParted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<arle> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<deamon3> jajaj
<alejandro_> hello
<headfreeze> Hey guys I'm looking to hack into my cheating ex-wife's e-mail. She got it on with my bro-ham. Can you guys tell me what program can do that?
<arle> alejandro_: hello
<arle> headfreeze: wron channel, buddy
<arle> headfreeze: wrong channel, buddy
<alejandro_> hablas español?
<deamon3> yo si
<arle> alejandro_: sí
<headfreeze> I'm just joking around...
<headfreeze> lol
<arle> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<deamon3> jejje
<alejandro_> estoy probando esto de kubuntu va bien
<jpatrick> !botabuse > arle
<alejandro_> no sabia lo de este chat
<deamon3> ve al soporte en español
<alejandro_> aqui que puedo hacer?
<deamon3> hay arriba lo dice
<arle> jpatrick: Am I abusing???
<alejandro_> ok
<deamon3> #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> arle: if you keep ! in the channel yes, /msg ubotu instead
<deamon3> en ese hablan en español
<arle> I was guiding Spanish-speaking people, man
<lovre> can any1 help
<lovre> ?
<alejandro_> ni idea dónde está el soporte?
<jasmin_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431755
<lovre> when i mount USB stick, it doesnt read localized names correctly, it gives question marks instead. How do i mount it correctly?
<jpatrick> alejandro_: /join #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> lovre: right-click and edit it
<lovre> jpatrick: i want it to recognize characters correctly when i take them from another (windows) machine
<lovre> can i set the charset or something?
<BluesKaj> lovre, are you using the same default regional language on both machines ?
<lovre> BluesKaj: not sure, where do i check it on kubuntu?
<lovre> BluesKaj: but i suppose i am, since i can type local chars on my machine with no problems
<BluesKaj> lovre, system settings/regional&languge
<lovre> BluesKaj: i changed "Country or region" to my country, but nothing changed.
<BluesKaj> that's all I can think of, lovre :(
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok, thank you
<BluesKaj> unless rebooting
<lovre> BluesKaj: ill try rebooting.
<lovre> BluesKaj: and there is no option that goes with the mount command for this?
<BluesKaj> doubt that there would be for character sets
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok, restarting, brb
<Wimblodo_> any one used  evolution with exchange.. need impressions of the experience
<sylvain_TPE> Max_TPE ?
<sylvain_TPE> Max_TPE: youhou ??? les msg privés ne marchent pas ici aparemment
<jasmin_> !french | sylvain_TPE
<ubotu> sylvain_TPE: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sylvain_TPE> jasmin_:yes I know, thanks
<sylvain_TPE> but I don't want to get help in french
<sylvain_TPE> just to speak with another person, which is french (as me)
<|Quest|>  which distro is best to make my pc a server ?
<sylvain_TPE> Quest: it depends of what you want to use the server to
<|Quest|> web
<|Quest|> shell
<sylvain_TPE> But with many distribs you can get a server CD
<|Quest|> c
<sylvain_TPE> if it's for the web and not a home server, it must be secure
<|Quest|> yes
<|Quest|> so whats the best option
<sylvain_TPE> BSD if you know
<BluesKaj> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<|Quest|> BluesKaj well thats in *buntu.. any other or its your favourit?
<sylvain_TPE> Quest: I think ubuntu is not the best for a server, it's better for the beginners in Linux
<BluesKaj> |Quest|, dunno , I don't use a server
<sylvain_TPE> Quest: you should search for a version of GNU/Linux *especially* designed for a server, it must exists
<|Quest|> BluesKaj k
<sigma_123> perhaps ubuntu server edition?
<sigma_123> kde
<sylvain_TPE> si
<sylvain_TPE> *
<sylvain_TPE> sigma_123: bof bof
<sylvain_TPE> sigma_123: *buntu is not designed to use as a server, so it may not be the better choice
<sigma_123> huh?
<sigma_123> oh i see
<sylvain_TPE> sigma_123: what ?
<sigma_123> nm didnt understand what u said
<BluesKaj> sylvain_TPE, there is an ubuntu-server distro and if you haven't used it , don't give advice about it
<patrick_> hello
<patrick_> I could use some help with amarok after an update it's not starting anymore
<kdrlx> this probably might have been asked umpteen times here .. but here goes .. why doesn't kubuntu use Koffice instead of openOffice.org ? Its lightweight and feature-enough for desktop use ..
<Sylphid|work> how do i delete a cached kde session so it starts fresh on reboot?
<sylvain_TPE> Max_TPE: youhou ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<jpatrick> sylvain_TPE: please don't do that
<Max_TPE> sylvain_TPE > PV
<BluesKaj> Sylphid|work, do you mean locked session ?
<Sylphid|work> BluesKaj: no i just want to remove all my running gui apps when i log in
<Sylphid|work> reason is i have a problem with knetworkmanager
<Sylphid|work> its stuck with my ethernet device being connected
<Sylphid|work> even though the cable is unplugged
<Sylphid|work> or if i could clear the knetworkmanager cache files that would work as well
<Sylphid|work> but im not sure where they are located
<Sylphid|work> im asuming ~/ something
<patrick_> does someone know if there'S a problem with amarok, because when I upgrade/update it with adept updater it didn't start anymore, any thoughts?
<Lynoure> patrick_: if you start if from commandline, any errors/messages?
<patrick_> havedn't tried that I'm kind of new to kubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> Max_TPE: t'es là ?
<patrick_> how do I do that exactely? sudo /usr/etc/amarok?
<Max_TPE> OUi :)
<jussi01> patrick_: just type amarok from the command line
<sylvain_TPE> patrick: if the problem appeared after an update, you can try to remove this version of amarok and install another version
<sylvain_TPE> patrick_: see man aptitude for more details
<sylvain_TPE> Max_TPE: on peut pas chatter en privé ici je crois (t'as pas reçu mon mail ?)
<Lynoure> patrick_: just    amarok
<Lynoure> patrick_: no sudo neededi
<jussi01> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Max_TPE> Non je suis pas enregistré, viens sur #TPE
<patrick_> lynoure:
<patrick_> Amarok: [Loader] Starting amarokapp..
<patrick_> Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<patrick_> amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jpatrick> !paste | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone know how to kill a certain ssh connection into a machine ?
<jussi01> (ie. Im ssh'ed in to the server a thome, and left my work ssh on... i want to kill it)
<knoppix> hello, I reinstalled apache2 php5 and mysql on a machine, but why does apache2 keeps treating php files as ordanary files?
<jawee> hey, I'm having a problem with Gusty on my laptop
<jawee> Feisty never had this issue. Every time I leave my laptop for about an hour, when I go back to it is frozen
<jawee> there is no screensaver or powersaving options enabled, though I get the same results whether I leave it up or locked
<jawee> otherwise working fine with everything out of the box
<jawee> It's a Dell Inspiron 1501 if that matters
<jussi01> jawee: can you give us a few more specs?
<jawee> jussi01: AMD Turion 64 X2 @ 1.8GHz, 1GB of RAM, CD-RW/DVD-ROM Cobo, Broadcom bcm43xx wireless
<jussi01> jawee: try adding noapic nolapic to the grub boot lines
<sourcemaker> !vmware-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<sourcemaker> How can I install the vmware-player
<jawee> jussi01: thanks!
<jussi01> jawee: Im not certain that will have any results, but its worth a try.
<jussi01> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sourcemaker> !VmWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jawee> I'll say I definitely recommend VirtualBox btw. gives me better preformance
<sourcemaker> apt-cache search vmware... there is no package
<jawee> sourcemaker: do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<sourcemaker> yes... I have
<jawee> jussi01: Also, I don't know if you know what to do about this. Their is no boot screen. It's simply blank whilst I boot.
<jussi01> jawee: sorry, no idea on that one.
<jussi01> jawee: whats the graphics card on it?
<jawee> jussi01: It's an ATI I know, but I'll need to run an lshw to find the model
<jussi01> jawee: ahh, you have a very similar config to mine at work. Im pretty sure those grub options will work for you
<jawee> jussi01: Okay. I'm looking into adding them. I've never really messed with grub that much, though I used to fiddle with lilo on my old laptop.
<|Quest|> i was disconnected.     back...        so which distro is prefered in terms of security and stablitliy for a server (web, shell, etc)
<sourcemaker> what's the name of the vmware repository url?
<aleksanteri> debian.
<jawee> |Quest|: I say Debian, but everyone will say something different.
<jussi01> jawee: all good, its quite simple, when grub starts there is a something that tells you what key to press to edit the boot options.
<|Quest|> jawee ic..  isnt there any special features. or speciality?
<blekos> hello, I did a cut & paste on some files but the cut files remained on my desktop. Shouldn't have been completely removed?
<lucky_lucas> hi I m looking for the package that provide SIunits.sty
<Demonho-br> hello.. i downloaded the kubuntu kde4 rc2  and im not finding the place to enable my wireless...  or restricted drivers... the live cd is only 466 mb  .. someone use wireless in kubuntu kde4 ?  pleaseeeeee
<jpatrick> !search SIunits.sty | lucky_lucas
<ubotu> Found: keys-#ubuntu-effects, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, editors, wink, brokenkde4, xubuntu-channels, fluxbuntu, girl, xubuntu
<jpatrick> arg
<jpatrick> lucky_lucas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=SIunits.sty&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<lucky_lucas> jpatrick: thank you
<jpatrick> lucky_lucas: <3 LaTeX
<djdarkman> does someone know what could be wrong with my apache2 setup? it doesn`t process php files
<lucky_lucas> I  thought it was in tetex-extra
<Demonho-br> =\
<jpatrick> lucky_lucas: tetex is decrepted
<lucky_lucas> jpatrick: lol
<lucky_lucas> jpatrick: How can I be sure that kile uses texlive instead of tetex
<jpatrick> djdarkman: installed libapache2-mod-php5?
<jpatrick> lucky_lucas: don't know, I write my .tex files by hand
<djdarkman> jpatrick: yes, that`s why I don`t understand why this doesn`t work
<jpatrick> djdarkman: maybe it's your confg
<djdarkman> jpatrick: didn`t touch it
<lucky_lucas> jpatrick: Then how can I be sure that pdflatex uses texlive
<djdarkman> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 apache2
<djdarkman> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<djdarkman> apache2 is already the newest version.
<jpatrick> lucky_lucas: use: texi2pdf
<lucky_lucas> jpatrick: Arf ok
<djdarkman> how can I totally remake my apache config? maybe a corrupt install corrupted my apache2 config
<djdarkman> i tried removing with --purge, but it didn`t work
<jpatrick> Catalin1234: I do not have a dchp connection sorry
 * genii sips his coffee
<Catalin1234> although initially the my wired network was working, after I changed from DHCP to the manual IP address that I usually have the KNetworkManager shows "No active device"... I tried switching back to DHCP but the KNetworkManager showed the same thing. Initially it showed my IP address... and everything as normal...
<Catalin1234> i don't want to use DHCP
<Catalin1234> i want to use my usual static IP
<genii> Catalin1234: The best practice for this scenario is to use dhcp on the router but assign always the same ip by mac address
<imc> holas
<jpatrick> !es | imc
<ubotu> imc: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Catalin1234> okey, but now, when i change my network settings to DHCP
<Catalin1234> it still shows no active device
<sourcemaker> Can you help me... how can I install the vmware-player... it's not in my repository...!!!! It's urgend
<djdarkman> ohhh man this is realy frustrating, it`s started to feel like in windows, how can I make apache say why doesn`t it process php files?
<jussi01> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gustavonarea> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy and my 3GP files have no sound on this system. I've already tried many of the thousand workarounds around and none of them have worked for me, not even the Medibuntu repository. Could you please help me out? Thanks in advance.
<thomas> hi, I've just installed hardy kubuntu on my laptop, how can I upgrade it to KDE4? is there a recipe somewhere?
<bazhang> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<thomas> ubotu, is it still needed to add the extra repository to sources.list in hardy?
<thomas> or bazhang rather ;)
<bazhang> thomas it is a bot :}
<bazhang> hehe
<thomas> I figured :)
<bazhang> thomas: that would be #ubuntu+1 :}
<thomas> ah
<thomas> thanks
<bazhang> no worries :}
 * genii puts on another pot of coffee
<sylvain_TPE> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<sylvain_TPE> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ghed> hi
<ghed> ciao
<nosrednaekim> hey ghed
<ghed> ciao
<ghed> è la prima volta ke uso sta roba
<ghed> cos'è?
<ghed> anyone ca say me what's this program?
<ghed> *say
<ghed> we?
<ghed> c'è qlcn?
 * ScorpKing waves..
<ScorpKing> if i run mount i don't see swap. the kernel logs show - Unable to find swap-space signature. what is wrong?
<ScorpKing> o ya.. free shows no swap as well - Swap:    0     0     0
<sub[t]rnl> weird
<sub[t]rnl> sudo mkswap /dev/hda(whatever)
<sub[t]rnl> sudo swapon /dev/hda(whatever)
<ScorpKing> i've changes fstab so it doesn't use the UUID but still nothing. did sudo mkswap /dev/sda3 and no errors
<sub[t]rnl> then do swapon
<sbucat>  anyone can tell me if in his machine this works ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843 i have a little problem with installer ...and someone with downloading
<sourcemaker> my kde crashed
<sourcemaker> kontact does not start... kopete does not start icq
<sourcemaker> kwalletmanager does not work... too
<moriancumer> Can I run KDE4 along side KDE 3.x? If I just sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime
<sourcemaker> it seems... that there is a problem with KDE Wallet... how can I fix?
<moriancumer> will KDE 3.x break
<ScorpKing> ok. sudo swapon /dev/sda but mount shows nothing. it shows in free though. thanks sub[t]rnl. :) hope it mounts during the next boot. heh
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing➜ me too :>
<ScorpKing> :)
<sub[t]rnl> if it doesn't, do swapon -a in a bootscript
<sourcemaker> kde wallet is not working... what's wrong...??????
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ run it from konsole, see what it complains about
<sourcemaker> I had a kernel panic... after that nothing is working... kontact, kopete, kdewalletmanager
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: I tried... no output... no window...
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: kcontrol and kde wallet... endless-loop
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: nothing is working when kde wallet is required...
<sub[t]rnl> so you get a kernel panic on boot
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no... while working
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: help help help :-) I can't working now
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, your in some serious trouble
<sub[t]rnl> do you remember what happened to cause it? Did you rebuild your kernel? or use a newer one?
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no... it's the default ubuntu kernel: kwalletmanager
<sourcemaker> 2.6.22-14-generic
<nosrednaekim> or load another kernel module?
<sourcemaker> no-- nvidia is disabled
<sourcemaker> but first of all... I need kdewallet working! :-)
<sub[t]rnl> so the kernel panics only when using kdewalletmanager?
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no... but I can't reproduces... but after the kernel panic... kde wallet is not working...
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: I was working fine.. 3 minutes ago
<sub[t]rnl> reinstall kdewalletmanager
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: how?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kwalletmanager
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no changes... same probleme
<sub[t]rnl> whats the exact error your getting
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: there is the problem... there is no problem shown
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no error message
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: when I open kcontrol and go to kwallet... the module hangs... without response
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: stable software!
<ScorpKing> sourcemaker: run kcontrol from konsole and keep it visible in the backgroud to see if something shows
<sourcemaker> ScorpKing: what's the command... kcontrol opens the window and termines thes console thread
<ScorpKing> heh. let me check
<sourcemaker> --nofork :-)
<ScorpKing> if i open konsole (terminal) and type kcontrol it opens
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ what happens when you run kwalletmanager from konsole?
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no response... seems like a endless-loop
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: there is no output on the console
<sub[t]rnl> do you see the icon in your system tray?
<sub[t]rnl> for the wallet?
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: the window freeze...
<sub[t]rnl> what window? konsole?
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no... the kde window of kcontrol
<ScorpKing> maybe the wallet is broken
<sub[t]rnl> i'm not asking you to use kcontrol
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: the console does not show any error messages
<sub[t]rnl> run "kwalletmanager" from konsole
<vlt> Hello. I got a load of "1.00 1.00 1.00" on a nearly idle machine. This is a vmstat line "1  0   7776  79244   7980  82032    0    0     0    12 1793   735  0  0 100  0". How can I find out what causes this suspicious exact load of 1.00? --output of `top`: http://pastebin.ca/844996
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: the same problem starting kwalletmanager from konsole
<sub[t]rnl> then look for the wallet in your system tray
<sub[t]rnl> ps ax|grep kwallet
<sub[t]rnl> see if its running
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: the tray is not visble...
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ you don't have kicker running?
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: yes.. I have running... but the kwalletmanager does not start normal... it still hangs and freezes
<sub[t]rnl> ps ax |grep kwalletmanager
<sub[t]rnl> is it running?
<sleipi> Huhu :)
<nosrednaekim> hi sleipi
<linuxser> Caraio alguem vai me responder aki ou nao ?
<sleipi> deutsche hier?
<linuxser> nani sore ?
<linuxser> anata no kotoba wakaranai !
<linuxser> wakarudesuka?
<nosrednaekim> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<linuxser> Kubuntu with Kde4 Rc2 >>> No Wireless  No Adept  No Happiness
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: that's not german :)
<linuxser> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<linuxser> wakatta
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: what about sleipi?
<linuxser> polish ?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ah, right
<jpatrick> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<linuxser> hahaha understood nothing
<linuxser> =\
<linuxser> but i understand 0 1 0001 01 11 1
<linuxser> :D
<linuxser> now i would like to know if someone tried to run the kubuntu with kde4 rc2 and got the wireless internet working
<linuxser> couz i cant do that.. i didnt see any place called restricted drivers or something like the to enable my Wireless
<nosrednaekim> linuxser: yes.
<linuxser> i hava an Intel 9345ABG
<linuxser> sooo
<linuxser> please someone could try to explain to me how to get the Wireless working ?
<nosrednaekim> linuxser: is this from the kde4 liveCD?
<linuxser> i saw no adept.. no modules .. nothing
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, YES !
<linuxser> from live cd..
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, hmm.. some advice or .. trick
<linuxser> =\
<linuxser> anything please ...
<jawee> jussi01: still here? thanks for helping
<linuxser> =(
<nosrednaekim> linuxser: ah, well, its reccomended that you install from the normal CD and then load KDE4RC2,
<nosrednaekim> linuxser: but you could try running "sudo apt-get install adept_manager"
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, u mean.. install the kde3 first ?
<jawee> jussi01: Everything seems to be fine, but I had to do something else to get my bootscreen working. I posted the fix here: http://blogs.howtogeek.com/jatecblog/posts/make-the-boot-screen-work-on-ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> linuxser: precisely.
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, well. i found there the systemsettings but i didnt see there places to configure drivers.. like i have in my ubuntu..
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, its kind of.. hmm u know when u do something to get other thing working... its not pure
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, =\
<nosrednaekim> linuxser: right, well, if you want pure... you're going to have to work a bit.. and have a fiar bit of knowledge as well
<linuxser> nosrednaekim, well.. i have no time
<Demonho-br> dang
<nosrednaekim> linux_: then.....
<Demonho-br> hi
<Demonho-br> then  ???
<Demonho-br> go to hell ? :P
<Demonho-br> nosrednaekim, its okay ! i will wait the final version =)
<Demonho-br> nosrednaekim, where are u from ?
<nosrednaekim> Demonho-br: ok... cool :)
<nosrednaekim> US
<ugur_> hi everyone.. after installing compiz-fusion + emerald on my gutsy 64 (acer aspire 5024 ATI restricted fglrx) i only see logout when i click quit but i want to have shutdown and restart options as well. Anybody knows how to do it?
<Demonho-br> nosrednaekim, i see :P  u speak a good english
<Demonho-br> nosrednaekim, teach me ? :)
<nosrednaekim> Demonho-br: haha, not qualified to do that ;)
<nosrednaekim> ugur_: google that... there are fixes for it.
<Demonho-br> nosrednaekim, of course u are ! dont be silly
<nosrednaekim> ugur_: it has to do with XGL
<nosrednaekim> Demonho-br: and regardless, this is the wrong place to do it
<catalin> hello people, it's me again (catalin1234)
<ugur_> i have googled already
<Demonho-br> nosrednaekim, we can talk in private ;)
<Demonho-br> hmm
<Demonho-br> googled ?  = did search in google ?
<ugur_> yep
<Demonho-br> lol :D
<Demonho-br> its a verb !
<catalin> it seems that the internet is working, but the KNewtorkManger shows "No active device"
<catalin> can anyone tell me why this is happening
<nosrednaekim> catalin: cause Knetworkmangler is buggy ;)
<knights> I've spooned my cupsd.conf file up trying to get cups lan sharing to work under gutsy. Now my printer is seen on the network but I can't print to it on any machine now as it says 'Printer Not Connected' but it is connected
<catalin> okey... so i'll just ignore it
<catalin> tx
<sourcemaker> I am confused... restarting the system solves the kwallet problem...
<nosrednaekim> knights: lan sharing is simple... you can do it from kprinter....
<Demonho-br> hello
<Demonho-br> someone want to chat with a Stranger ?
<Demonho-br> :D
<nosrednaekim> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Demonho-br> wow
<ferro> hello everyone. I am a newby at Linux and I can't get my webcam to work. I really need some help.
<knights> nosrednaekim: So whats the name of the prog I need to use to set up cups print sharing?
<nosrednaekim> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nosrednaekim> knights: system settings-> printers
<knights> nosrednaekim: Is that the same as running kcontrol, then going to printers?
<knights> (I'm under GNOME)
<nosrednaekim> knights: run "systemsettings"
<nosrednaekim> though I think it probably is the same tool.
<ferro> Thank you for the links, but I already try the things at the first link. Nothing worked, needer camorama, xawtv or easycam. I don't realy know which driver I should install manually (using acer aspira 5720 with gutsy gibbon). I my webcam (acer crystal eye) does not appear at the list in the second link.
<nosrednaekim> ferro: run "lspci" and see if you can find the exact model of the webcam
<tlayton> iRon,Lure: kdm-kde4, a few bugs here, logging in to kde3&kde4 just produced a terminal window, all accounts were listed in the garbled looking list, and it said 'welcome to debian' instead of 'kubuntu'
<nosrednaekim> if it looks garbled and messy... its kde4 ;)
<tlayton> also, unlike kdm, kdm-kde4 didn't remember the last user login name
<VampireKing> how to open rar file with password ?
<Dr_willis> VampireKing,  i think you might best use 'winrar.exe' and wine for that.
<Dr_willis> Im not sure the unrar tools have a password feature. you could check their man pages however.
<VampireKing> no other options ?
<sub[t]rnl> unrar?
<Dr_willis> Command line tools.. check the docs.. or wine and winrar.exe
<Dr_willis> I am unsure if unrar supports passwords or not.
<sub[t]rnl> it does
<Dr_willis> the only password protected rar's ive ever seen are from... well... lets not go there... :)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> VampireKing➜ unrar -p <password> pron.rar
<Dr_willis> heh - wouldent that make the passowrd seen in the 'ps ' output ?
<Dr_willis> that could be considered a security issue.
<seezer> Dr_willis: c'mon.. you suggested wine and winrar..
<Dr_willis> seezer,  so. :)
<sub[t]rnl> theres already a buffer overflow in unrar anywho
<Dr_willis> whos idea was it to use RAR :)
<Dr_willis> not mine. :P
<ScorpKing> heh
<seezer> but history -c exists ;)
<Dr_willis> its probery an rar of a bunch of zips. that are then put together to make a iso., that contains ace files. :)
<linxa> hi
<Dr_willis> which then has more rars
<linxa> is it possible to configurate kubuntu with the next configuration?
<seezer> Dr_willis: ;)
<Dr_willis> linxa,  clarify that question a bit.
 * sub[t]rnl rubs his temples
<linxa> if i log on my server
<linxa> i can change my password many times
<linxa> i need tah my server let me change my password one tinme per session
<noaXess> good evening all
<noaXess> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<linxa> is it possible?
<Dr_willis> linxa,  proberly is.. but not sure why you are doing this song and dance.
<jussi01> jawee: excellent :D
<Dr_willis> linxa,  ive seen all sorts of  password 'tricks'
<linxa> it´s for security
<Dr_willis> I dont see how changing your password all the time makes it more secure.
<linxa> yeha
<linxa> yeah
<Dr_willis> There are one-time-use password systems that you can use. Ive seen articals on them
<Dr_willis> But never used any of those.
<linxa> but, in my servers, there are many users that change the password more than twice
<Dr_willis> Now you are gettint more clear on what you want..
<Dr_willis> but im still not sure why this is a problem for the users.
<BluesKaj> seezer, my experience with rar is to extract within the folder 'extract here' in other words. Choosing hust one file will fully extract the iso or img file ..some img files balk at being burned on K3B but , sometimes just changing the .img  to .iso will work since all the correct iso info is already in the file
<Dr_willis> a read of the passwd command man pages..has some options you may want to look into.
<Dr_willis> Set the minimum number of days between password changes to MIN_DAYS. A value of zero for this field indicates that the user may change
<Dr_willis>            his/her password at any time.
<Dr_willis> -m, --mindays MIN_DAYS
<vbgunz> for all pc entusiasist out there, if your RAM and Hard disk were perfect, what could cause a fresh system regardless of OS, to freeze at some point early on after boot?
<sara> hello
<pepe_> merida
<pepe_> hello sara
<sara> can anyone help me with a xorg.conf question?
<pepe_> ok sara
<pepe_> i could helpyou
<jussi01> !anyone | sara
<ubotu> sara: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pepe_> sara !!!!
<sara> I set a friend up with gutsy on a new computer , everything went fine then I set it up with his moniter (compaq) and it was very small and hard to read, so i went to change the resolution and now it boots to video rubbish
<sara> now there is back ups of xorg.conf including my dell lcd moniter and his compaq
<andres_> Hola soy nuevo
<ScorpKing> vbgunz: you have swap?
<sara> so it looks fine on my moniter and really bad on his
<andres_> acabo de instalar el kubuntu
 * ScorpKing just had a blond moment..
<andres_> Algún ispano por aca ??
<vbgunz> heh :)
<jussi01> !es | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vbgunz> warsow could be addictive...
<vbgunz> I just cannot play online with other people :/
<ScorpKing> heh. that reminds me. nvidia isn't working
<Ymdar> hi all.
<jussi01> sara: I dont really have time to help you, but it may help to put a modeline in for his monitor (you may have some googling to do..)
<ScorpKing> i have a nvidia geforce fx5200 and it's been working for a long time until today. no updates done and re-install does not fix it. how can i remove the binary driver and try the one in the repo's?
<Ymdar> You might be...well. Actually I wanted to ask stupid questions and was almost saying I was a n00b to linux in general but got the answer to the question I was about to ask just about the time I logged in here.
<Voyage_> i installed wine because i planned on installing nlite, to shrink windows down (I want to install it onto my asus eee pc) i cannot run nlite now and wine is not able to install it...it always asks me to debug. any help?
<Ymdar> bye.
<ScorpKing> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScorpKing> :D
<gauravvijay> why does ./.bashrc says permission denied, but source ./.bashrc works?
<voonte> gauravvijay: ./.bashrc tries to execute the file, and you don't have execution permissions
<jawee> gauravvijay: you have to do chmod +x to allow execution of a file, but you don't want to use that here. You want to read the file with more or less or open it with a text editor such as kate or nano
<jawee> gauravvijay: it loads when you load bash
<brian_> hola
<brian_> es la primera vez que me manejo en kubuntu
<brian_> alguien puede ayudarme ?
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpatrick> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<brian_> como se entra en los canales ?
<jpatrick> brian_: /join
<alex-baum> hello all, can anybody advice good html/xml editor?
<alex-baum> I find bluefish
<emilsedgh> alex-baum: Blufish is GTK+/Gnome, use Quanta+ for KDE
<DaSkreech> !html | alex-baum
 * DaSkreech throttles the bot
<DaSkreech> Of all the stupid times to quit
<alex-baum> oh thanks
<alex-baum> I will probe
<gauravvijay> why can ./.bashrc say permission denied but source .bashrc work?
<NickPresta> alex-baum, there is Kate, a great multiple purpose syntax highlighting editor. There is also Aptana (http://www.aptana.com/) which is a GREAT editor for JavaScript and HTML/CSS.
<NickPresta> gauravvijay, permission denied when you're trying to do what?
<gauravvijay> i tried $./.bashrc
<gauravvijay> it happens when i try to pen a new shell as well
<gauravvijay> NickPresta, all other scripts are working, and same bashrc was working earlier as well
<NickPresta> gauravvijay, strange. I can execute .bashrc. What are it's permissions (ls -l .bashrc | awk '{print $1}')?
<gauravvijay> NickPresta,executable
<NickPresta> gauravvijay, and it's owned by you and your group?
<gauravvijay> NickPresta, yes
<NickPresta> gauravvijay, I don
<NickPresta> I don't know of a solution then.
<gauravvijay> NickPresta, Ohh, thanks anyway
<ScorpKing> my nvidia drivers stopped working. anyone have an idea how to solve it?
<ibilic> how do I fix a lock on Adept manager?
<sub[t]rnl> !aptfix | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<noaXess> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<noaXess> have installed emerald and successfully imported an emerald specific theme.. now.. how to use this now in kde?
<Dr_willis> you use it in compiz. :)
<Dr_willis> compiz --replace
<Dr_willis> emerald --replace
<Dr_willis> then use the emerald theme tool to pick the theme
<ScorpKing> nite..
<roob> hello all.dolphin seems retarded and wont remember any of my settings...ie the view mode and to show hidden files. is there a way to perm set these?
<roob> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Dr_willis> Dolphin is... well.. i wont go there. :)
<roob> yea..i think i hate it lol
 * tekteen likes konqueror
<roob> yea ive been using knoquerorforever...
<roob> why the switch to dolphin?
<roob> is dolphin the new konqueror?
<emilsedgh> no
<roob> good
<emilsedgh> dolphin is konquerors friend
<emilsedgh> :)
<roob> id say its the red headed step child of konqueror
<roob> ;-)
<ruig> hi all, is there a kubuntu portuguese channel???
<Dr_willis> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpatrick> !pt | ruig
<ubotu> ruig: please see above
<Dr_willis> br? They speak pr in br? :)
<ruig> ok thk you very much:)
<makers_mark> does anyone here use hamachi?
<ubuntu> how do i reformat a usb drive that i don't have write premission on?
<wpk> you don't
<ubuntu> why not?
<Schuenemann> I can't see any output between GRUB and login. I inserted "nofb" in grub defoptions, but still the same
<Dr_willis> If you cant write to it.. you cant write to it..
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i always use nofb and nosplash
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann➜ remove splash in menu.list
<Dr_willis> you did rerun 'update-grub' ?
<Schuenemann> omfg
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis: I forgot again!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Its like the old LILO days!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> brb
<Dr_willis> make a script that edits menu.lst then runs update-grub :)
<Dr_willis> 'editgrub.sh' ==> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst     sudo update-grub
<Dr_willis> :P
<zipper> Anyone know if there are any themes for amarok in the repositories?
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: Why not?  I'm root.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  then i would gues syou are doing somthing wrong.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  it rescans the #settings in menu.lst as far as i know. and rebuilds the menu.list according to it. I think the front of the menu.lst even mention it.
<articpenguin3800> what file systems use delayed allocation
<sub[t]rnl> no need to run update-grub unless you are wanting to generate a new default or scan for new kernel images
<Dr_willis> or change the default settings for all the current kernels.
<Dr_willis> unless thers somthing I missed.
<sub[t]rnl> I make changes to boot options quite a bit, never use update-grub though
<Dr_willis> if you change # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb to be   # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb SOMTHING ELSE  ,  You need to rerun update-grub to get the changes appled to the  all the kernels.
<sub[t]rnl> only when I fixed the framebuffer issues
<Dr_willis> thats about all i do also. :)
<Dr_willis> disable the fb, and splash, make the grub time out 30 sec. and purty colors.
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<ubuntu> whats the password on the live cd?
<Dr_willis> some times i uncomment the windows example. so windows is the first menu entry - and i can set the default to 0,
<Dr_willis> for the wifes machine.
<sub[t]rnl> I enable the framebuffer, no splash, and purty colors.  Gotta have my 1024x768 tty's
<Dr_willis> They dont work too good for me on my machines.
<Dr_willis> always have some quirk/issue with the fb's
<sub[t]rnl> yup, same
<sub[t]rnl> I had to un blacklist em, then update-initramfs to get the vga= option to work
<Schuenemann> dolphin is weird
<nosredna_ekim> heh
<nosredna_ekim> thats an understatement
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> it's UI is too confusing
<Dr_willis> but its simpilfied! :)
<Schuenemann> and it's only partially translated
<Schuenemann> how to set konqueror as default file browser?
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Schuenemann> thanks
<ubuntu> what is the root password on the kubuntu live cd?
<Schuenemann> ubuntu, I don't think there is one
<zipper> ubuntu, in (k)ubuntu you want to use 'sudo' instead of switching to root as you usually would
<nosredna_ekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Schuenemann> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blekos> hi, i use google analytics but the pie charts are not displayed. I am using firefox. ANybody had the same problem//?
<blizzzek> has anyone an idea how i can sync kontact's calendar and adressbook on my laptop with my home computer?
<mith__> hi all!
<nosredna_ekim> hey mith__
<mith__> are there any way to set, my computer turns off automatically after an amount of time?
<mith__> sorry for my bad english
<sub[t]rnl> blizzzek➜ you should look for the corresponding file in ~/.kde/share/apps/kontact/ to transfer to your home computer.  I don't use it so I couldn't tell you.  Also, rsync could be usefull for updating files over ssh to other pc's.
<sub[t]rnl> !info at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<sub[t]rnl> mith__➜ ^^
<albankillapi> Hi!!! I am here with my father who recently have moved to kubuntu 7.10. After configuring his proxy for his office he returned to home and can no more connect to the  internet.
<mith__> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<albankillapi> can anybody help us?
<nosredna_ekim> albankillapi: did you try removing the proxy?
<albankillapi> yes, we have turned the proxy off
<blizzzek> sub[t]rnl: i rather want to exchange data between both computers, not just copy one file to another location. should have described my problem better.
<albankillapi> we have selected again the option "connect directly to the internet"
<nosredna_ekim> albankillapi: and.... can you ping anything?
<mith__> thanks again good night
<albankillapi> no, I can't
<nosredna_ekim> albankillapi: not even the router?
<albankillapi> not even the router
<nosredna_ekim> "ping 192.168.1.1"
<albankillapi> there is another strange stuff: the list of disposable nets that is supposed to appear when you clic at knetworkmanager icon does not appear anymore
<albankillapi> We are trying to use wireless
<nosredna_ekim> albankillapi: ah....!
<nosredna_ekim> well, its probably a wireless problem then
<nosredna_ekim> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<albankillapi> <nosredna>4 packages transmitted, 0 received, etc. is the answer
<wubrgamer> guys, does the most current ipod work with amarok ?
<fred_> @RPG
<albankillapi> hey does anybody know how to go back to de default configuration for the network in knetworkmanager??????????????
<sub[t]rnl> albankillapi➜ make sure there is nothing in your "/etc/network/interfaces" except auto lo auto eth0 auto eth1 (or whatever your wireless interface is called).  Whatever interface that is in here, knetworkmanager will configure.
<sub[t]rnl> albankillapi➜ when your done, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<genii> !helpersnack | sub[t]rnl
<ubotu> sub[t]rnl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * sub[t]rnl dips cookie in coffee
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Although he left already a while now :)
<NickPresta> :)
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<albankillapi> sub[t]rnl: thank you very much
<articpenguin3800> will getting another gig of ram boost speed
<sub[t]rnl> articpenguin3800➜ you bet
<albankillapi> sub[t]rnl: that will give me back to the configuration I have when kubuntu was recently installed?
<sub[t]rnl> albankillapi➜ as far as knetworkmanager goes, yes
<articpenguin3800> from 1gig to 2 gigs
<newbe> Hola buenas tardes hay alguna forma de instalar emesene  desde consola?
<sub[t]rnl> !es | newbe
<NickPresta> !es | newbe
<ubotu> newbe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ilya> hi all
<newbe> Gracias (Y)
<NickPresta> hi, ilya
<ilya> I have some problem with cardreader
<ilya> can sb help ?
<albankillapi> sub[t]rnl:  I did what you suggest, and after that I received this message: ignoring unknown network interface eth1=eth1
<genii> ilya: What more exactly is the problem?
<ilya> I hear that yeanta_cardbus can help me.... but I don't konw how to install it
<th1> hi, I have Kubuntu 7.10, and I use knetworkmanager to log into a WPA-Personal wlan.. is there a way to do it from the System level so it connects to the network before I login?
<sub[t]rnl> albankillapi➜ check ifconfig, or if your wanting information on your wireless device, iwconfig, and see if it has been assigned an ip
<ilya> the problem is that the cardreader don't visible
<ilya> when I put a card in it - there are no activicy (
<genii> ilya: Do you mean a card reader that reads the stripe or smart chip of a card, or a card reader which you put removable media like sdcards or so on
<albankillapi> sub[t]rnl It's solved!!! thanks you very much
<sub[t]rnl> albankillapi➜ anytime
<ilya> genii: removable media
<genii> ilya: OK. please use the web address of pastebin to post for us the result of the command:   lspci
<genii> !pastebin| ilya
<ubotu> ilya: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blizzzek> gn8
<genii> ilya: This will tell us what make and model hopefuly for which to look for correct driver
<th1> can anyone help on how to connect to WLAN (with WPA-PSK) at boot time instead of after I log in to KDE and KNetworkManager connects me?
<genii> th1: Make some entry for the interface in the file /etc/network/interfaces
<genii> th1: Anything you can pass to the interface by iwconfig at commadline can be used there
<th1> genii, but does that work for WPA? I thought it only worked for WEP..
<ilya> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51141/
<genii> th1: Good point, I use only a wep connection this way.
<ubuntu> Hello
<genii> th1: Should be worth a try though
<genii> ilya: OK, reading
<th1> genii, nah there is no option to set the WPA mode
<ubuntu> Are you not able to use KDE in the server addition of ubuntu?
<genii> ubuntu: Most certainly you can although it installs without any graphical desktop or so on by default
<genii> ubuntu: You can do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop         for example
<genii> th1: :(
<Schuenemann> I HATE when they change the interface without any reason
<genii> ilya: As I look into this specific reader from ENE it looks like it required a kernel patch at the time of Ubuntu Feisty
<[d-_-b]> the
<NickPresta> [d-_-b], ?
<ilya> genii: so if I upgrade my kubuntu 7.04 to kubuntu 7.10 it will work ?
<genii> ilya: Possibly. If you have not much to lose by doing so I would recommend it
<sub[t]rnl> th1➜ run wpa_supplicant in a boot script
<ilya> genii: ok, thanks
<genii> ilya: I found the bug report, let me look to see if it was resolved for kernels 2.6.22
<esteban> buenas tardes
<esteban> perdon buenas noches
<sub[t]rnl> th1➜ example: wpa_supplicant -Bw -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0  put all your connecting information, ssid, et cetra in the .conf file.
<NickPresta> !es | esteban
<ubotu> esteban: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<genii> ilya: This was fixed in kernels 2.6.20 and later, if you upgrade it will fix it
<ilya> genii: thank you very much )
<genii> ilya: The page with all the info on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/62995
<esteban> cuando le doi a kopete a iniciar mesenger me dice la aplicacion kopete fallo y provoco la señal 11
<NickPresta> !english | esteban
<ubotu> esteban: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ilya> genii: and if I upgrade my kernel version all the updates will be lost ?
<moncheviqu1> who
<moncheviqu1> can
<moncheviqu1> hack
<moncheviqu1> me
<moncheviqu1> ?
<moncheviqu1> I feel like a hoe in a corner
<moncheviqu1> I feel myself like a hoe in a corner
<genii> ilya: No, there will be normally a new set of updates after that
<genii> ilya: Apologies for lag, needed to go grab a coffee
<ilya> genii: that's ok
<ilya> genii: I will try now...
<genii> ilya: There is a website with a small trick to fool Feisty into installing the 2.6.22 kernel if you like. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html
<genii> ilya: I would recommend trying the usual way first and pull it up as far as the kernels for Feisty go normally however, and to use that as a last resort before installing Gutsy
<Schuenemann> my GTK applications (firefox and thunderbird) are too big and don't fit my screen. What's wrong
<genii> Schuenemann: do please: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep Virtual
<genii> Schuenemann: Is there some result?
<Schuenemann> none
<genii> Schuenemann: Most likely then you had previously a higher resolution set when you installed these applications
<JasonTheGreat[NH> im a new kubuntu user any tips
<JasonTheGreat[NH> technically im not a user of kubuntu yet but in 6-10 weeks when i get the cd ;)
<Flare183> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Schuenemann> genii, it's a brand new installation...
<genii> Schuenemann: I would try something like an uninstall with purge of one of these apps, then a reinstall
<Schuenemann> genii, I just installed thunderbird, can't be that
<genii> Schuenemann: Ah, OK. Yes, must be something else then.
<JasonTheGreat[NH> !trivia 10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trivia 10 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JasonTheGreat[NH> dammit no trivia bot
<devin> kubuntu automaticaly mounts windows partitions
<devin> right?
<Schuenemann> genii, http://imagebin.org/12845
<Schuenemann> this sucks =/
<genii> Schuenemann: Did you install from ubuntu or kubuntu cd?
<Schuenemann> kubuntu cd
<Kernel> hello all. im having issues with wine and fonts.....on my mandriva install all fonts are displayed correctly..but on 7.10 some text isnt displayed.
<FaiDillinGer> hi there
<Kernel> ive installed the ms fonts(i think i did) ....and the fonts do look better...but some text isnt displayed
<FaiDillinGer> can someone please help me setup kbluetooth. i manage to send files to my phone but not from the phone to the computer. i just installed kubuntu 7.10 today
<Flare183> !kbluetooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluetooth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !bluethooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluethooth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<FaiDillinGer> ;)
<genii> Schuenemann: Interesting. I installed from the regular disk (ubuntu) then kubuntu-desktop and all the apps are correctly sized
<Schuenemann> genii, I only noticed in firefox and thunderbird
<genii> Schuenemann: Perhaps they are pulling their default resolution from somewhere that kde does not set
<Schuenemann> ...
<genii> Schuenemann: Out of all the possible resolutions you could set the screen to, is it currently set to some lower resolution than the xorg.conf would show could be possible?
<Schuenemann> I'll see
<nbogdanoff> anyone able to successfully get raid 1 on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<JasonTheGreat[NH> yes
 * JasonTheGreat[NH slaps nbogdanoff around a bit with a large trout
<nbogdanoff> none of these pages im reading work
<JasonTheGreat[NH> they all work
<Schuenemann> genii, no, it's 1024x768 and I have it listed: "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480
<genii> Schuenemann: I would suspect then that those apps are assuming 1280x1024 and not 1024x768
<FaiDillinGer> when i type hcitool scan i can find my bluetooth device, but when i type sudo hidd --search , i do not get any results... can someone please help me setup bluetooth on my computer so that i can send files from a cell phone ?? thx
<Schuenemann> genii, but it's not all big... in firefox's case, it's just one toolbar
<genii> Schuenemann: Aaaaaaah... Fonts
<Daisuke_Ido> i love it when hard drives start to die :\
<Daisuke_Ido> (i think that's what's going on, at least)
<Schuenemann> genii, it's set to use my KDE fonts
<Daisuke_Ido> all of a sudden, mysql is completely borked
<phoenixz> !aptfix | phoenixz
<wesley> why is deleting big files on ntsf a problem in kubuntu?
<phoenixz> wesley, ntfs driver problem?
<phoenixz> !apt-fix | phoenixz
<Daisuke_Ido> same reason anything else in ntfs is a problem.  ntfs is a closed filesystem, all we have is reverse-engineered drivers, and they may not be (and probably are not) perfect
<phoenixz> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wesley> uh i can write and read and windows have i deleted
<Daisuke_Ido> ...yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> you CAN
<Daisuke_Ido> but if problems crop up, deal with it
<genii> Schuenemann: I'm about 90% that it has somehow to do with the fonts it's using
<Daisuke_Ido> or use an open or better supported FS
<wesley> i dont wanna lose al my files again and a home will become a mess
<Kernel> i installed msttcorefonts and i get this at the end : http://pastebin.com/m516b10f1 ...could this be the reason why some text in wine isnt being displayed correctly?
<genii> Schuenemann: Perhaps try gtkfontsel
<Daisuke_Ido> convert to fat32 from within windows, i guess?  there is, of course, the 4gb filesize limit
<wesley> i dont wanna install that big virus
<Daisuke_Ido> what, windows?
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, lol
<Daisuke_Ido> *forehead smack*
<wesley> yeah its does slowing you com down and letting you think that you com is bad
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're not using windows, why the $^#% are you using ntfs?
<Schuenemann> genii, I reduced the size by 1 and it fits... but it's a bit small
 * Daisuke_Ido needs a cigarette and a lie down
<Schuenemann> genii, correcting: it's damn small
<Psycoshot> Hello. Does anyone know how to put Video's on iPods without iTunes? I use kubuntu. Or if there is a better channel to ask this??
<wesley> because i did give vista a try but after a time i did get slow i could not play video,s so i decides to take vista GB and give it to linux and keeping my media partie
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha...
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm...
<wesley> but small files will be deleted
<Daisuke_Ido> if you went *completely* linux (and i can only hope that is the case)
<Daisuke_Ido> you can move everything you want off, back it up, whatever you have to do to clear that drive, and format it as ext3 or so
<wesley> i went before completely linux i did had all ext3 but a big home give a mess
<sweettooth> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> for sure.  i would personally recommend a smallish (15-20gb) partition for /home (single user), and the rest to be partitioned as a separate entity (probably mounted under /media somewhere)
<Schuenemann> huh? "A new distro version is available". Wth? I'm using gutsy
<sweettooth> i'm trying to enable CompizFusion - i ran 'compiz --replace' and it does nothing. Any help please?
<ardchoille> !compiz | sweettooth
<ubotu> sweettooth: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sweettooth> i followed those instructions
<wesley> yeah that what i have now but that big parti is a ntfs
<ardchoille> sweettooth: What about the last sentence in that factoid?
<sweettooth> lemme check 1 sec
<sweettooth> u mean add compiz startup?
<ardchoille> sweettooth: "further help in #compiz-fusion"
<wesley> but if i deleted or resize that ntfs will that not give problems after rebooting
<gaprea> hallo
<Schuenemann> I'm using gutsy and I'm upgrading to gutsy now. What's the catch?
<sweettooth> ok ty
<FaiDillinGer> goddamn bluetooth
<gaprea> please can anyone tell me if i can get some help with diskless installation here?
<gaprea> I don't know this chat very well
<Daisuke_Ido> i think imma have to go get a new drive :(
<GLADtr> Hi
<wesley> how does that program names where you can rezis parties with?
<ardchoille> wesley: qtparted ?
<wesley> thanks
<funnelweb> hi
<wesley> can you resize ntfs with qtparted
<funnelweb> say me, did u ever compile ur own kernel?
<noaXess> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<funnelweb> and can u say me how long the compiling process take
<funnelweb> ?
<Schuenemann> !gtkfontsel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkfontsel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !kernel | funnelweb
<ubotu> funnelweb: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Schuenemann> !info gtkfontsel
<ubotu> gtkfontsel: gtk+ font selection utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-8 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Schuenemann> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kernel> ok so no one knows about wine and fonts?.
<Kernel> i cant find any info.
<wesley> how can you resize ntfs in kubuntu
<Kernel> ive installed msttcorefonts and still it doesnt display all text
<funnelweb> and how long does it take?
<FaiDillinGer> it depends on your cpu /ram etc...
<funnelweb> 3Ghz 1Gb ram
<funnelweb> can u aspect?
<FaiDillinGer> id say like 10 minutes
<Schuenemann> genii, hey, I installed gtkfontsel... nothing happened
<Daisuke_Ido> all drives passed the smart tests...
<funnelweb> ok
<funnelweb> thx
<FaiDillinGer> np
<funnelweb> mistery
<funnelweb> it doesnt work anymore
<funnelweb> ok
<funnelweb> it just didnt worke about two minutes
<articpenguin3800> if i have a seperate xfs partition and that gets corrupted will my other filesystems be affected
<Mr_Sonoma> i would doubt it
<Mr_Sonoma> unless its a physical disk damage
<SheeEttin> Hey guys, I gots me a problem. If I try to log in, KDM hangs at the "system services" stage.
<articpenguin3800> because i want to set up a dedicated xfs parition for torrents
<funnelweb> wish me luck now i start the kernel
<funnelweb> bye and a good night
#kubuntu 2008-01-08
<blackflag> can someone recommend a frontend for syslog-ng?
<sub[t]rnl> blackflag➜ I like conky
<kamesh> Hi all, I am planning to compile some c programs which include gsl libraries. I have installed build-essentials from apt. But I still get an errors like "error: gsl/gsl_rng.h: No such file or directory". I guess I still need to install some more packages so that I could compile my programs in kubuntu. could any one please let me know which one ?
<sub[t]rnl> blackflag➜ ksystemlog is another
<SheeEttin> kamesh: if you think GSL libs are the problem, make sure you install dev packages
<blackflag> ksystemlog?
<kamesh> Thanks SheeEttin. I will install de packages now and let you know.
<blackflag> I need someting to see also remote hosts
<kamesh> SheeEttin@ It worked thankyou very much.. Now I am of to programing :-)
<blackflag> thanks, I wwill ahve a look to them
<SheeEttin> blackflag: I use ksystemlog myself
<sub[t]rnl> kaminix➜ sudo apt-get install libgsl0-dev
<sub[t]rnl> ah, nm, SheeEttin answered
<blackflag> but can I configure ksystemslog to recieve remote hosts messages?
<sub[t]rnl> settings -> configure ksystemlog -> system log -> add whatever logs you like
<blackflag> can not find a setting for remote host!?
<Schuenemann> I can't play 2 musics at the same time. The second application says the device is busy =/
<WinstonSmith> Hi
<WinstonSmith> How can I run PHP on Kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.3-1ubuntu6.2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<humbolto> Is there a way to fix the pager and taskbar problem KDE has when running compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> humbolto➜ http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49484 maybe
<Schuenemann> what do I need to do in order to play 2 audio streams at the same time?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<sub[t]rnl> never saw a problem where someone couldn't
<articpenguin3800> since i love kubuntu so much i think i do something that is against my vista license XD
<GrahamA> Right... this is probably a really dumb question. I have a UK keyboard.... being from the UK and on the 4 key I have 4, obviously, dollar sign $ and euro sign... how do I press the euro sign?
<GrahamA> €
<GrahamA> |
<GrahamA> Nevermind, found out.
<allan__> can someone assist me with burning a movie from the terminal i understand the concept just need assistance since i dont know what im doing wrong
<GrahamA> Continue with your daily lives
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ are you try to encode the movie first? say from .avi to DVD, or are you just trying to burn
<allan__> sorry if this is a dumb question but whats the difference
<allan__> doesnt the encoding burn it or no
<allan__> im just trying to figure out how to burn it
<allan__> unless i have to do something before hand
<sub[t]rnl> well, .avi or .wmv or whatever codecs you have can be burnt to a dvd, but for a dvd play to recognize it, the file type has to be supported
<allan__> ok
<sub[t]rnl> they need to be encoded to DVD in order for dvd players to be able to read them and play
<allan__> mind helping me with that
<sub[t]rnl> sure
<sub[t]rnl> your wanting to do this from the command line?
<allan__> ok
<allan__> yes
<allan__> what should i do first
<sub[t]rnl> what type of movie do you have
<allan__> Spawn (1997) [ENG] [DVDrip].avi
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<allan__> thats the whole movie
<allan__> how it looks
<allan__> like in file type
<sub[t]rnl> couple different ways we can encode the movie, we can use mencoder or ffmpeg
<articpenguin3800> what better strigi or kerry
<sub[t]rnl> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<allan__> either or
<allan__> ffmpeg
<allan__> i heard encoder is better cause alot of people use it
<allan__> but i have more experience with ffmpeg
<allan__> what do you think would be best?
<sub[t]rnl> i like ffmpeg
<allan__> ok
<sub[t]rnl> ok, setup a directory to place the encoded file
<sub[t]rnl> mkdir ~/iso
<sub[t]rnl> or something
<allan__> ok
<biovore> mpegpes is whats used in most digital transmissions (HD TV, DVD's etc)
<allan__> would i do this in my home directory
<sub[t]rnl> how much room do you have in your home dir?
<sub[t]rnl> you'll need a bit for it to encode
<allan__> 20GB or so
<sub[t]rnl> plenty
<allan__> i have enough though
<sub[t]rnl> ffmpeg -i move.avi -target ntsc-dvd /iso/movie.mpg
<sub[t]rnl> for the encoding
<sub[t]rnl> running?
<allan__> hold on
<allan__> ffmpeg -i Spawn\ \(1997\)\ \[ENG\]\ \[DVDrip\].avi -target ntsc-dvd
<allan__> thats what i got so far
<allan__> whats after that
<allan__> ntsc-dvd?
<sub[t]rnl> thats the format
<sub[t]rnl> pal or ntsc, you want ntsc
<allan__> yeah
<allan__> do i have to type anything after that though?
<sub[t]rnl> you need to specify the output file in that command
<sub[t]rnl> ffmpeg -i move.avi -target ntsc-dvd /iso/movie.mpg
<allan__> i keep getting unknown format
<allan__> should i give you the output?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, !pastbin it if its too big
<allan__> ok i put it there and give you the link
<allan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51155/
<allan__> thats the link
<darkdancer> Hello
<darkdancer> I see there are people here, anyone intereted in tackling a problem?
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ what version of kubuntu are you running
<hydrogen> !ask | darkdancer
<ubotu> darkdancer: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darkdancer> Ok, will do, one moment.
<allan__> 7.10
<allan__> feisty fawn
<sub[t]rnl> err
<allan__> uh oh
<allan__> hope that isnt bad
<sub[t]rnl> 7.04 or 7.10?
<allan__> whats the command to find out
<sub[t]rnl> lsb_release -a
<allan__> 7.04
<sub[t]rnl> i c
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tovid
<sub[t]rnl> do that
<sub[t]rnl> tovid is a nice script suite that uses ffmpeg/mencoder/dvdauthor all in one
<allan__> installing now
<allan__> i got could not find package tovid
<sub[t]rnl> !info tovid
<ubotu> Package tovid does not exist in gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> !find tovid
<ubotu> Package/file tovid does not exist in gutsy
<allan__> what do i do here
<allan__> it says im in directory mode
<darkdancer> I am not usingf kubuntu my friend is, and he is having this problem...He had the ability to play mp3's until this morning when he did a standard update and it seems to have broken his mp3 playing ability. He can not play an mp3 with any mp3 player, though he can with VLC. When he loads Amarok he gets "Amarok canoot play MP3's INstall MP3 support?"  A yes (or a no for that matter) causes the app to hang. He is Usinf Feisty Kubuntu.
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ enable the medibuntu repo's
<allan__> ok hold on
<sub[t]rnl> !medibuntu | allan
<ubotu> allan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<allan__> crap im lost
<allan__> sorry
<sub[t]rnl> !mp3 | darkdancer
<ubotu> darkdancer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<allan__> so enable the repository
<sub[t]rnl> got it enabled?
<allan__> hold on
<allan__> what software section is this in
<allan__> third party software
<sub[t]rnl> yes, non free
<allan__> im trying to do it through adept
<allan__> do i have to add anything in
<darkdancer> Do you really think that any of that will help with breakage from an update?
<allan__> ?
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ sounds like he doesn't have mp3 support installed, so yes
<blackflag> !syslog-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog-ng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkdancer> but he did have it installed and he has reinstalled it. no good
<sweettooth> im tryin to install a tar.gz file and when i do ./configure i get this error "No package 'imlib2' found" - help plz?
<sub[t]rnl> try re-installing mp3 support then
<darkdancer> done. No help
<darkdancer> He thinks it is the xine libraries, but he can't figure out how ti reinstall those.
<subopt> Is there a straighforward way to tell KDE that i want Emacs style keybindings for things like editing fields in forms; entering URLs in firefox; etc?
<sub[t]rnl> sweettooth➜ sudo apt-get install build essential libimlib2-dev
<sweettooth> thx
<sub[t]rnl> sweettooth➜ sudo apt-get install build-essential libimlib2-dev
<sub[t]rnl> forgot the "-" in build-essntial
<sweettooth> ok
<sweettooth> ty
<allan__> sub[t]rnl i did !info tovid
<allan__> how do enable the repo
<allan__> that or i can do it in adept
<sub[t]rnl> you need to add "echo deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ fiesty free non-free " to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sub[t]rnl> then run apt-get update
<allan__> ok hold
<allan__> on
<darkdancer> sub[t]rnl, anyone? any ideas?
<allan__> is /etc/apt/source.list a directory
<allan__> how do i get into it from terminal
<allan__> sorry
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<darkdancer> thatnks sub[t]rnl I'll tell him to try that.
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ not a directory, its a file
<allan__> ok
<XxXValeteXxX> jhello people
<XxXValeteXxX> ;D
<allan__> wget perhaps
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ you'll need to open and edit the file. No
<allan__> ok
<XxXValeteXxX> so whos gonna move to KDE 4 when it gets released? :P
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ its on your local filesystem
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ run that in konsole
<darkdancer> sub[t]rnl, here is the response from that command aikanar@arantinnu:~$ sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<darkdancer> Password:
<darkdancer> Reading package lists... Done
<darkdancer> Building dependency tree
<darkdancer> Reading state information... Done
<allan__> ok
<darkdancer> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<allan__> its open
<darkdancer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<darkdancer> aikanar@arantinnu:~$
<allan__> now how exactly do i add the line
<XxXValeteXxX> btw is there any way I can set a video as my wallpaper? :X
<NickPresta> !pastebin | darkdancer
<ubotu> darkdancer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ add deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ fiesty free non-free
<darkdancer> Ooops sorry.
<allan__> it says deb http:// and a link is displayed then it says feisty main retricted
<allan__> to i add the line after it says that
<allan__> sorry im alittle confused
<sub[t]rnl> its ok, add what I put in quotes
<sub[t]rnl> "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ fiesty free non-free"
<sub[t]rnl> without the quotes
<allan__> ok
<darkdancer> sub[t]rnl, here is the pastebin      http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51163/
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ save and exit
<allan__> ok
<sub[t]rnl> now, just copy and paste what I type here into konsole
<allan__> ok
<sub[t]rnl> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sub[t]rnl> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ this is in gutsy right?
<darkdancer> noooo. Fiesty
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sub[t]rnl> see if that does it
<darkdancer> Ok, checking
<sub[t]rnl> restart amarok afterwards
<martin_> hi!
<sub[t]rnl> actually, libxine1-ffmpeg is in kubuntu-restricted-extras, so just do the latter package
<martin_> just swiching from ubuntu to the K one ;)
<sub[t]rnl> !hi martin_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi martin_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martin_> hi subt!
<sub[t]rnl> !hi | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<allan__> omg
<allan__> E: Type 'http://packages.medibuntu.org/echo' is not known on line 59 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<allan__> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<allan__> sorry
<martin_> sorry if this sounds stupid but I can' find a way to change the logon screen :P
<allan__> im screwed up
<allan__> i screwed up
<darkdancer> sub[t]rnl,  libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<darkdancer> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkdancer> which repo is that in, it doesn't look like he hgas it
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ in multiverse, i guess its gutsy only though
<darkdancer> oh....
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ the libxine1-ffmpeg was the package I was worried about anyway, and it looks like you have the fiesty recent
<darkdancer> sub[t]rnl, any more ideas?
<darkdancer> or anyone?
<r3d> l
<allan__> what should i do
<allan__> ?
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ pastbin your sources.list file
<allan__> ok
<allan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51165/
<allan__> thats the link
<sub[t]rnl> darkdancer➜ start amarok in konsole and see what it complains about when it tries to install mp3 support
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ line 58 is wrong
<allan__> ok
<wesley> how can i enable the use of special grafical themes in kdm theme manager in kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ just delete line 58
<allan__> ok
<darkdancer> Unfortunately I gotta leave for a bit.........will be back in about 1 hour........
<allan__> ok
<allan__> its gone
<sub[t]rnl> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sub[t]rnl> do that
<sub[t]rnl> just copy and paste it into konsole
<wesley> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/2383/schermafdruk2gm1.png  can some one help me enable this
<sub[t]rnl> !kdmtheme | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<allan__> ok
<allan__> all done
<wesley> bleach is populair by linux?
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sub[t]rnl> done that?
<allan__> yes
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<allan__> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<allan__> maybe im doing it wrong
<allan__> let me try again
<allan__> ok
<sub[t]rnl> !medibuntu | allan (follow the steps here)
<ubotu> allan (follow the steps here): medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sub[t]rnl> then -> sudo apt-get install tovid
<Gargoyle76> my restricted drvr for wireless card disabling itself
<Gargoyle76> can anyone help?
<allan__> ok
<allan__> i added everything
<allan__> but i keep getting error no package found for tovid
<GoMittGo> GOVERNOR ROMNEY: "And further, if I were fortunate enough to be elected your President, I'd call for a National Summit of Nations to create a new partnership – a Partnership for [Progress] and Prosperity."
<GoMittGo> "This Partnership would assemble the resources of all the nations of the world to work to assure that Islamic states that are threatened with violent Jihad have public schools that are not Wahhabi madrasas; that they have micro-credit and banking, the rule of law, human rights, basic health care, and competitive economic practices." (Governor Mitt Romney, Remarks At Yeshiva University, 4/26/07)
<allan__> ???
<Gargoyle76> that was irritating
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/convert
<sub[t]rnl> theres a bash script for converting .avi's to .mpg's
<sub[t]rnl> if you get a format error, try taking out the "ntsc-dvd" and running it again
<allan__> what do i say this as
<sub[t]rnl> save it in your home directory as "convert"
<sub[t]rnl> then chmod +x convert
<sub[t]rnl> and run it in a directory that has an .avi file
<sub[t]rnl> make sure you have dvdauthor and mkisofs installed
<allan__> chmod +X convert
<allan__> chmod: changing permissions of `convert': Operation not permitted
<sub[t]rnl> sudo chmod +x convert
<pacman> has anyone ever tinkered with a program called fruityloops?
<allan__> ok
<allan__> whats after that
<Gargoyle76> can anyone help me w/ wireless card?
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ then sudo chown $(whoami) convert
<sub[t]rnl> !ask | Gargoyle76
<ubotu> Gargoyle76: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gargoyle76> tried that
<Gargoyle76> no one listening
<allan__> sudo chown convert right
<sub[t]rnl> sudo chown yourusername convert
<Gargoyle76> wireless card disappeared
<sub[t]rnl> example, sudo chown allan convert
<Gargoyle76> checked lspci and it is still listed
<sub[t]rnl> Gargoyle76➜ is it using a restricted driver?
<Gargoyle76> but can't enable restricted drvr
<allan__> ok
<allan__> all done
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ now put the script in the directory that contains the .avi, and run ./convert
<Gargoyle76> i enable -->reboot  --->system comes up but it has it as "not in use"
<articpenguin3800> what better strigi or kerry
<allan__> how would i write it out
<allan__> Spawn (1997) [ENG] [DVDrip].avi
<allan__>  ./convert
<sub[t]rnl> !better | articpenguin3800
<ubotu> articpenguin3800: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<pacman> so....nobody's used fruityloops
<phoenixz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<allan__> ???
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ put the convert script in the directory of the .avi file
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ and just run ./convert
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ thats it
<allan__> allan@omega:~/Downloads/iso$ sudo ./convert
<allan__> sudo: ./convert: command not found
<Gargoyle76> sub?
<allan__> was i supposed to put .sh after when i sabed it
<allan__> saved it
<sub[t]rnl> you need to have the convert file, and the .avi in the same directory.  Then cd into the directory that contains the two. Then run ./convert
<allan__> allan@omega:~/Downloads/iso$ ls
<allan__> convert  Spawn (1997) [ENG] [DVDrip].avi
<allan__> allan@omega:~/Downloads/iso$
<allan__> its in tehre
<allan__> there
<allan__> i dont get why its not workin
<sub[t]rnl> Gargoyle76➜ not sure why the driver gets disabled on reboot
<jdnewmil> allan_ : may have to "chmod +x convert" ... don't use sudo if you can avoid it
<allan__> ok i did chmod +x ./convert
<allan__> still command not found
<sub[t]rnl> not ./convert
<sub[t]rnl> just convert
<allan__> ok
<jdnewmil> either should work
<allan__> ok
<sub[t]rnl> now, do ./convert
<allan__> here ill paste the output in the pastebin
<Gargoyle76> crap
<allan__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51166/
<allan__> there is the link
<sub[t]rnl> try -> ffmpeg -i whatevermove.avi -target movie.mpg
<joh6nn> anybody here ever use apt-cacher?
<zippercock> anyone know how to enable framebuffer support in Kubuntu? (besides recompiling the kernel)
<bldzr> Hi there, since I upgraded from my Nvidia 7600GT to a 8800GTS (512MB/N92), I got hit by the "weird problem"-bat. When I boot kubuntu, my monitor starts switching between analog/digital before it decides to go to standy-mode. I've specified the problem in a post on the ubuntuforums ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661343 ), but I thought that I'd ask here in #kubuntu as well. I appreciate all the help I can get =)
<allan__> unknown format
<sub[t]rnl> allan__➜ there are gui apps that do this on the fly.  DeVeDe is one.  sudo apt-get install devede.  If you must encode and burn from the command line, I would just read up on ffmpeg and dvdauthor.  Or google tovid and give it a try
<bldzr> As I've written in my post, I've tried all possible setups (DVI/VGA/gfx outputs) and the live dvd, but I can't dodge the problem :\
<allan__> ok
<Gargoyle76> has anyone run into depmod crashing?
<articpenguin3800> when i put 2gigs of ram in tomorrow will kubuntu detect it
<Gargoyle76> I keep getting bus error (core dumped)
<jughead> Hey I have a quick question here - I have samba mounted shares on my desktop http://tinyurl.com/2gc3cm - link to screenshot - they are given long names so I can't tell them apart.  How can I customize them to just say music, backup, etc?
<bldzr> articpenguin3800: It should, yes =)
<articpenguin3800> ok
<articpenguin3800> XD
<bldzr> :)
<wesley> i still dont get the bug fixed in kdm theme
<wesley> can someone fix this for me
<jdnewmil> zippercock : I think that is a kernel option...
<articpenguin3800> i doubt there will be a speed increase with 2Gigs of ram though
<zippercock> that is what i figured, my problem is that Usplash uses the framebuffer and Usplash worked just fine...
<zippercock> so now i disabled Usplash and set my vga mode on the kernel option in grub...
<zippercock> and get nothing during boot
<bldzr> articpenguin3800: Well, depends on your current setup I guess :)
<articpenguin3800> it will help in virtualbox though
<jdnewmil> zippercock : I dunno... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<ctothej> My gutsy install cds (desktop and alternate) never get past the "Starting system log daemon: syslogd, klogd." stage. It just hands there with a blinking cursor.
<ctothej> *hangs
<sub[t]rnl> zippercock➜ I have mine working
<zippercock> how did you set it up?
<sub[t]rnl> kind of a little process to do it
<sub[t]rnl> do you have your vga= in menu.lst?
<zippercock> yeah and i set all of that
<zippercock> and deleted the splash option
<sub[t]rnl> set the res in /etc/usplash.conf?
<zippercock> i just took usplash out of my kernel line in grub
<sub[t]rnl> edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer
<sub[t]rnl> # blacklist vesafb
<sub[t]rnl>  # blacklist vga16fb
<sub[t]rnl> comment those two
<sub[t]rnl> edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and add vesafb and vga16fb
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo update-initramfs -u
<sub[t]rnl> and your done
<Gargoyle76> has anyone had depmod crash during install of new programs or updates
<Minataku> zippercock: I've had that problem.
<zippercock> so in making linux more "simple" they added a bunch of annoyance for those who wish to use console and not X...
<zippercock> fun ufn
<zippercock> fun fun *
<Minataku> If the image intended for the GRUB background goes missing, you won't see anything
<zippercock> but it is done, and hopefully I will reboot to a delightful console with decent res
<sub[t]rnl> zippercock➜ in an attempt for "stability" the kernel team blacklisted framebuffers... so..  yeah.
<zippercock> brb
<Gargoyle76> anyone?
<Minataku> Wait
<Gargoyle76> k
<Minataku> sub[t]rnl: Are you SERIOUS!?
<sub[t]rnl> as a heartattack
<Minataku> So the VTs run in pure, pre-Hercules text mode?
<Minataku> What the hell kind of bullcrap is that?!
<sub[t]rnl> weee
<Minataku> Okay, this distribution truly sucks.
<Minataku> I knew it before, but now I'm saying it.
<Minataku> I have concrete proof of it now.
<sub[t]rnl> you in *buntu now?
<Minataku> No.
<Minataku> I've never used it.
<sub[t]rnl> http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/fb
<sub[t]rnl> thats the head part of the framebuffer modules file
<Minataku> What the hell kind of idiotic lunacy is that?!
<Minataku> The only reason the kernel has instabilities is because Debian and Ubuntu blindly patch it with idiotic bullcrap that never works
<snarkster> what does that mean
<sub[t]rnl> your average user doesn't spend much time in VT's though, and I guess they wanted to aim at a more general audience with it
<Minataku> snarkster: Debian/Ubuntu kernels suck
<Gargoyle76> has anyone had depmod crash during install of new programs or updates
<zippercock> so it still didn't work.
<zippercock> which is just as well...
<Minataku> zippercock: If you're actually skilled with Linux, may I suggest ANY OTHER DISTRIBUTION.
<ardchoille> !guidelines | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zippercock> I guess I will most likely go back to Slackware
<Minataku> zippercock: That or Gentoo.
<Minataku> zippercock: Good call, BTW.
<sub[t]rnl> its just a comment here, and a module load there to get it back, but yeah, its caused a little headache with the community.
<zippercock> well my issue is that I followed exactly what you told me, and therefore it ought to be working.
<zippercock> But... it isn't.
<Minataku> Not to mention that Debian/Ubuntu packages are also heavily patched to fix "bugs"
<zippercock> Other preconfigured things like this have caused me headaches too
<Minataku> "Bugs" being "things that don't work in Debian/Ubuntu because they just plain suck"
<limac> isn't kubuntu 8.04 an LTS?
<ardchoille> limac: no
<limac> what?
<biovore> hardy is the next LTS..
<limac> ubuntu is?
<zippercock> Debian/Ubuntu have their place.
<biovore> isn't it?
<Minataku> So instead of fixing the real problems, the ones that THEY caused, they blame it on the people who wrote the applications and patch those instead.
<ardchoille> biovore: Hardy will not be an LTS release
<limac> but for ubuntu it is
<biovore> ok.. is it the one after hardy?
<limac> what is after hardy!
<limac> ?
<limac> the name? ;P
<snarkster> do any of you know why modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt start after I put it in rc.local
<zippercock> I really like the polish of the systems, I just hate the modified packages that come with them.
<Minataku> Well, they usually go alphabetically now
<Minataku> So after Hardy Whatever
<Minataku> I'd imagine it'd be Idiotic Ibex
<ardchoille> Minataku: Please take those comments to another channel.
<Minataku> Or some similar nonsense
<zippercock> to be honest the massive apt repos are what drew me in to leaving Slackware
<zippercock> which... well... apt is amazing.
<Minataku> More thought is put into making up a silly name than there is in making things work.
<Minataku> zippercock: Ever try Portage?
<Minataku> I think you'd like Gentoo, honestly.
<zippercock> I LOATHE PORTAGE!!
<Minataku> There's a large package repository
<zippercock> portage = a good way to break a system
<ardchoille> !ot
<snarkster> :)
<Minataku> zippercock: Uh... no it's not.
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> Unless you don't know what you're doing.
<Minataku> Or you DO and do something stupid.
<zippercock> dude using portage is like adding C flags to a .tgz
<zippercock> just don't do it
<Minataku> Or don't use insane, idiotic options
<zippercock> lol
<ardchoille> Please take the ot chatter to another channel. Last warning.
<Minataku> The options are all described in the GCC manual page
<Minataku> Including the ones that are known to not work and produce bad code
<snarkster> I need help can some one please direct me to the location to get information as to why modprobe ndiswrapper doesnt not start automatically after putting it in rc.local
<zippercock> well either way, apt/aptitude/wajig are awesome tools (and faster than portage)
<zippercock> snarkster: try #linux
<Minataku> Kubuntu can compile things too, so there. On-topic justification complete.
<zippercock> or rather ##linux
<zippercock> Kubuntu can... after "$ sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<snarkster> why shoulod i goto #linux when I use kubuntu
<zippercock> snarkster: ##linux can generally help with those problems very quickly
<maduser> I have a usb hard drive that the compter cannot access
<maduser> how can I access it?
<Minataku> Sorry, but the whole "ease-of-use" thing is really starting to turn Kubuntu into a bad Windows clone.
<snarkster> ok thnak you
<Minataku> My apologies for getting out of hand
<maduser> only the kernal sees it
<limac> !kubuntu8.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu8.04 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> But I don't want to see a good thing go sour.
<Minataku> maduser: K E R N E L
<NickPresta> !tell limac about hardy
<Minataku> maduser: "KERNAL" was the code in the ROM of older Commodore systems
<zippercock> maduser: add /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 vfat noatime 0 0
<joh6nn> anybody here ever use apt-cacher?
<zippercock> to your /etc/fstab
<zippercock> and then mkdir /mnt/sda1
<zippercock> and then reboot
<maduser> its not fat
<Minataku> zippercock: Well, not necessarily
<zippercock> well then, sub the filesystem
<Minataku> It's all very dependent on his specific setup
<Minataku> It may be a different device
<maduser> its a format corrupted by a mac
<zippercock> true, but
<Minataku> Or there may be multiple partitions
<zippercock> should work
<Minataku> Better would be to not modify critical system files first
<Minataku> And instead manually mount it instead
<Minataku> maduser: Don't touch fstab yet
<zippercock> then again if using kubuntu you would likely just mess up all of your devs if you use an fstab entry
<sub[t]rnl> snarkster➜ To run a script or application at boot, first, create a script and place it in /etc/init.d/ Be sure to chmod +x it, sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !info disktype
<ubotu> disktype: detection of content format of a disk or disk image. In component universe, is optional. Version 9-1 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> maduser: If you're not sure what's on that drive, use that utility.
<Minataku> Check what the kernel said the drive consists of
<Minataku> It'll give you a device name, and if there are partitions, list which ones exist
<snarkster> sub[t]rnl: thank you
<Minataku> Then you can use "sudo disktype /dev/whatever0x"
<Minataku> Though if it's a Mac drive... well who the hell knows what FS it's using
<Minataku> It's hard to tell the messes a Mac makes
<snarkster> hpfs+
<Minataku> Nah, it's either MFS, HFS, HFS+ or UFS/NeXTSTEP
<maduser> mabe I will use a windows disk to rewrite the drive
<Minataku> Sure, if you don't want any help, go ahead and do that.
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> Being blown off when I try to help annoys me
<Minataku> Anyway
<Minataku> My apologies for acting out-of-hand
<Minataku> Like I said, I have respect for Kubuntu, but it's starting to go the way of Windows and hide everything possible from the user
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marx2k> Does anyone know if Kubuntu will auto-update to KDE4 when it is officially released?
<snarkster> ive asked that and the answer I got was probably nit
<snarkster> not
<marx2k> bummer
<ubuntu> can somebody help medo a chkdsk>
<ubuntu> ?
<marx2k> chkdsk?
<ubuntu> yah
<ubuntu> or whatever itis
<marx2k> what are you checking for?
<ubuntu> errors
<biovore> fsck?
<marx2k> you want fsck
<ubuntu> biovore: yeah
<ubuntu> bu never mind i have a windows harddrive i want to mount but it wont
<marx2k> Whats the error it gives?
<marx2k> I just went through mounting an external ntfs drive
<marx2k> stupid Fat32 and its' stupid 4G file limit...
<nowisn> hi all
<ehc> I am getting a permission denied error with thunderbird and OpenPGP keys. What should the ~/.gnupg/ directory have for ownership and editability? like evan:evan 755 for example?
<marx2k> try 664 or 666
<marx2k> or a+rw
<ehc> marx2k, should I the user own the file or just root?
<nowisn> ah bit of a problem i downloaded 7.10 and burnt the dvd and inserted it to pc with windows on it, kubuntu loaded fine and then i asked it to install, it prompted me through all the steps for my info and when it got to the partition page it asked me to format 57% of the drive, i assumed it recognized windows and broke my 120gig drive in half so i continued on
<nowisn> then when it finished installing i rebooted and i get an eror saying error loading operating system
<marx2k> ehc: I imagine it would be you... but I am not sure. Though I think if it's in your directory, you should be owner
<nowisn> no windows or linux
<marx2k> nowisn: When you're in the grub menu (at boot), type 'b' and make it hd(0,0) and see if that helps
<nowisn> should i just start from scratch
<marx2k> nah not yet
<nowisn> there is no grub menu
<marx2k> Its probably on there, but the MBR or menu.lst is incorrect
<dbmoodb> eheehe
<nowisn> pc just verified dmi pool then gives the error
<marx2k> Hmmmm
<dbmoodb> when can we expect to see 4.0 ?
<dbmoodb> in an ubuntu release - ...
<marx2k> dbmoodb: 3 days
<dbmoodb> ?
<marx2k> oh.. heh
<marx2k> dont know
<dbmoodb> lol
<marx2k> nowisn: you only have 1 drive?
<ehc> marx2k, it works if I ran tbird under sudo but not if I change the permissions to 777 and then try as user.
<nowisn> even when i try to boot a xp disk it says boot from cd/dvd then the error appears, it won't even boot from a cdrom
<dbmoodb> wow
<dbmoodb> what happened nowisn ?
<marx2k> ehc: did you list the ~/.gnupg directory? What are the permissions on it?
<marx2k> nowisn: That sounds more like a computer issue than an OS issue. Have you tried booting from a LiveCD?
<matthew> Whoa... ok..
<nowisn> I just totally fudged up my system
<nowisn> nope going to now
<dbmoodb> no
<marx2k> well at worst you will need to reinstall
<dbmoodb> - dude tis not a nas or other em device :) - so you are fine
<marx2k> playing with the MBR is irritating. Luckily Super Grub Rescue Disk was created :)
<dbmoodb> unless you wiped your bios
<marx2k> hahahah "Kubuntu Installer BIOS WIpe Buf"
<marx2k> Bug
<ehc> marx2k, 664 isn't enough, 777 is (the owner is user:user)
<dbmoodb> - bug
<marx2k> ehc: so 777 works?
<dbmoodb> no feature
<killermach> how do I get the directory tree on dolphin? so far I find dolphin very unusable
<ehc> marx2k, yeah
<dbmoodb> why was kolphin adopted over konq ?
<ehc> marx2k, I just need to find how little permissions it needs
<nowisn> me-- can kubuntu wipe a bios
<dbmoodb> ah only if you really try nowisn- and i mean really really really try
<biovore> it can if you write a program to do it..
<dbmoodb> aka flash bios
<nowisn> just running a check on that dvd for errors again
<ehc> marx2k, 764 works but 760 doesn't?
<marx2k> Man, I have to bend over backwards just to update my BIOS. If you find a way to do it FROM Linux, let me kinow :)
<marx2k> ehc: I hate octal permissions :D
<ehc> marx2k, well it is working now. thanks
<marx2k> ehc: good. did you do that recursively?
<nowisn> just wondering if this could be caused by hardware issues, this is brand new hardware?
<dbmoodb> how new ?
<marx2k> nowisn: if the LiveCD booted, you should be fine as far as hardware
<marx2k> you might just need to re-write grub to the MBR
<hoofharted> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dbmoodb> not helpful hoof
<nowisn> gigabyte X38-DQ6 quad core Q6600 4 gig reaper ram
<ehc> marx2k, yup
<nowisn> 2 weeks old
<nowisn> ATI 3780 vid card
<nowisn> sorry 3870
<marx2k> nowisn: sorry I may have missed your answer, but do you have one hard drive?
<hoofharted> can i fsck a windows harddrive from here
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> if you have fsck for ntfs
<dbmoodb> do you have it ..
<marx2k> hoofharted: you might just want the Windows checkdsk to do it upoin booting into windows
<hoofharted> i dont know
<nowisn> yes one hard drive and two others on a promise technologies 133tr2 controller card
<dbmoodb> - dont think it exists
<nowisn> no scuzi or sata drives
<marx2k> nowisn: it probably installed grub onto one of those other hard drives :)
<dbmoodb> oh
<dbmoodb> i get that too
<dbmoodb> just change it to target device is another number like if it is h0,0 try h0,1 .. etc
<marx2k> nowisn: your best bet might just be to download and burn Super Grub Rescue Disc
<thomas_newbie__> is there a way you can see your ip address instead of going to a website? ifconfig ?
<marx2k> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<joh6nn> anybody in here have any experience with apt-cacher?  i'm getting unexpected results when i use it in conjunction with Acquire::http::Proxy “http://apt-cache-machine:3142″;
<marx2k> thomas_newbie__: ifconfig for wired, iwconfig for wireless
<nowisn> hmm I only noticed one drive in the prompt
<esaym> what is the default kernel installed on ubuntu 7.10?   RT or Generic?
<marx2k> nowisn: what prompt?
<nowisn> K super grub, okay got a link
<marx2k> esaym:  generic
<esaym> thank you
<thomas_newbie__> marx2k: k thx but what i get when i do ifconfig is my router's ip....Can I see my real ip using ifconfig?
<marx2k> nowisn: theres a point later in the install where there's an 'advanced' button in the lower right.. .thats where you specify where to install grub to (they really should make that more self-explanatory)
<nowisn> during install it goes to the partition page, i thought i only seen one drive
<hoofharted> can i fsck a windows harddrive from here
<marx2k> thomas: ifconfig should bring up the current networking cards in your system and their own IPs
<marx2k> hoofharted: you can try. unmount it first, I think
<dbmoodb> LOL
<marx2k> nowisn: yeah but Im talking about later in the install
<dbmoodb> check the fecking manual before you blow his thing up
<nowisn> , hmm my screwup, always in a hurry
<marx2k> nowisn: if you didnt know to look at that area, you'd never know it even exists... it's really not obvious
<nowisn> oh crap if it installed on another drive i hope it didn't destroy any data
<hoofharted> marx2k: ok done
<marx2k> nowisn: no, it wouldve just installed the grub to the MBR of another drive. no data loss
<nowisn> Oh thank god
<marx2k> :)
<marx2k> brb
<thomas_newbie__> marx2k: so no? i have a router and a modem in front of it
<thomas_newbie__> anyone else help?
<sub[t]rnl> whatcha need?
<thomas_newbie__> is there a way i can view my ip address..not my router's ip address using ifconfig? or what
<nowisn> i'm going to shutdown and pull that controller cards cables before loading again
<sub[t]rnl> naw, thats just internal
<dbmoodb> sure ifconfig
<sub[t]rnl> need to have it viewed from somehwere outside the router
<sub[t]rnl> you could do something like this
<sub[t]rnl> curl -0 "http://checkip.dyndns.org" | awk '{print $6}'
<sub[t]rnl> don't know, play with the bash regex and clean it up
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: wow
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: dont know what that does....
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: so answer is that it's complicated...
<dbmoodb> rofl
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: that sux....the only way in that case is whatismyip.com
<sub[t]rnl> copy and paste that into a file, chmod +x it, then run it.  pretty easy :D
<dbmoodb> no he is just getting the ip from checkip
<dbmoodb> why do you need your internet ip ?
<thomas_newbie__> dbmoodb: i'm configuring my apache2 server
<dbmoodb> so use dyndns
<thomas_newbie__> dbmoodb: might need guidance on that :S
<dbmoodb> :) dyndns.org
<dbmoodb> ddclient
<dbmoodb> !ddclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> drat...
<dbmoodb> dpkg know it ..
<dbmoodb> meh
<thomas_newbie__> hold on
<SheeEttin> dbmoodb: I do believe it comes with documentation
<thomas_newbie__> let me look it  up
<sub[t]rnl> !info ddclient | thomas_newbie__
<ubotu> thomas_newbie__: ddclient: Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 308 kB
<dbmoodb> so do i shee
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: don't i have to pay for dyndns
<SheeEttin> Oh, you weren't the one asking for help...? :P
<sub[t]rnl> newp
<dbmoodb> no
<thomas_newbie__> i'm registering a domain name/
<sub[t]rnl> you can register what, 5 hosts too
<dbmoodb> you get a few options
<dbmoodb> not purely free of advertising for them
<thomas_newbie__> i'm confused i guess i'll ready up on it
<nowisn> okay bit of help here on what i should do i disconnected other drives so theres only the one, its got windows on it somewhere, but who cares about it, the livecd is loaded at the install page.
<DarkDancer2> I'm back, does anyone even remmeber my problem?
<nowisn> can i fix grub with this
<thomas_newbie__> hold on though lol why do i need an domain name....ip address is fine
<dbmoodb> do you have a static ip ?
<sub[t]rnl> nowisn➜ yes, boot into the live cd, and you can restore the mbr from within the grub> shell
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ if your ip changes, the host you setup will always point to it, via ddclient.
<nowisn> K
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: aww yea awesome i just read that
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ most routers support this dyndns update as well
<dbmoodb> not all are reliable tho
<nowisn> basic walkthrough may be needed, I haven't used linux in a long time, damn i feel old lol
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: lets assume that my ip does not change....I won't need this right?
<killermach> sorry.. but did anyone ever answer how to turn on the directory tree in dolphin?
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ no
<SheeEttin> So anyway, I got a problem. If I try to log in, KDM hangs at the "system services" stage. Any suggestions on where to look for logs, culprits, etc.?
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ but it could still be usefull for having a domain associated with the ip to your choosing
<nowisn> this dvd livecd loads slow i find
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ so instead of, hey http://78.90.123.456 and check out my site! it could be, hey http://SheeEttin.is-a-geek.com and check out my site
<sub[t]rnl> they offer a range of free domains
<dbmoodb> sheettin.mu
<SheeEttin> actually it's sheeettin.ath.cx
<dbmoodb> bah why do you al pick those
<dbmoodb> .ath.cx's
<SheeEttin> Short and easy to remember.
<dbmoodb> .mu
<nowisn> anyone busy, where do i find the grub shell
<sub[t]rnl> nowisn➜ once you get in the livecd, run sudo fdisk -l, find the partition that / is loaded on, then install grub on that partition.. example.. grub-install --root-directory=/dev/sda2 /dev/sda
<sub[t]rnl> or I can show you how to do it by the grub shell
<sub[t]rnl> brb smoke
<dbmoodb> CANCER
<dbmoodb> mmm yummy yummy tar
<SheeEttin> or case fire, one or the other
<alexbobp> Is it possible to install Mac OS on a hard drive to be used in a PPC mac, from an x86 computer?
<DarkDancer2> hello all, is there a way to force apt-get to install something over itself?
<SheeEttin> DarkDancer2: as in...
<dbmoodb> ...
<dbmoodb> purge remove ... reinstall
<Dr_willis> apt-get has a force option.
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: apt-get --reinstall install ...
<Dr_willis> I thought.. but ive rarely seen a case where someone needs to reinstall a package.
<dbmoodb> - did to get lprng working
<alexbobp> Dr_willis: reinstalling a package is useful if some files get corrupted.  I've had that happen, although it's rare
<DarkDancer2> Referring to the problem I came in here for, (which I will detail for you if you would like to hear it) I am trying to help a friend get his mp3's working again.
<dbmoodb> -  (on a arm)
<Dr_willis> alexbobp,  every time ive seen someone want to reinstall a package.. they mistakenly think it will reset their USERS home dir settings..
<alexbobp> oh, I see the problem with my question.  I meant, Is it possible to install Kubuntu PPC on a hard drive to be used in a PPC mac, from an x86 computer?
<SheeEttin> saw someone once who had to uninstall and reinstall HAL... fully uninstall, not just a reinstall... scary.
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: you probably would want dpkg-reconfigure then, not reinstalling
<alexbobp> see what Dr_willis said
<dbmoodb> shee no down time ?
<DarkDancer2> dpkg-reconfigure packet name?
<dbmoodb> yes - salt and pepper
<SheeEttin> Dunno. 'Twas on kubuntuforums.net, could probably dig it up if you want...
<nowisn> linux is on dev sda2
<shadowhywind> hay all, I was wondering, Is anyone else having an issue keeping the current/correct time?
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: yeah.  Sometimes for the mp3 thing, even "rm ~/.xine" works.
<alexbobp> what's the specific symtom?
<alexbobp> er, make that rm -r
<dbmoodb> !ntp
<ubotu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<shadowhywind> Well thats not the issue, My time will randomly go forward an hour, or back couple of hours, just at random times
<SheeEttin> alexbobp: re: PPC/x86, in theory it's possible, but I don't know if the system would like having its processor architecture changed on it...
<dbmoodb> dual booting
<DarkDancer2> Thanks, will try.
<alexbobp> SheeEttin: The reason I want to do it is I have an old mac with a busted CD drive, and I want to install Kubuntu on it
<dbmoodb> alex - floppy ?
<alexbobp> If only VMWare could emulate PPC.  I've used VMWare for offline installations before...
<SheeEttin> no drives you can steal from something else?
<dbmoodb> or you could just take a cdrive from another comp
<dbmoodb> ah - debootstrap ?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yea thats awesome but I always thought I had to pay for that :S
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: anyway i created an account with DynDNS
<alexbobp> it's CD drive has one of those weird wide ribbon cables.  I don't know where to find another one like it,
<nowisn> must be doing something wrong, unrecognized option
<dbmoodb> -usb boot ?
<SheeEttin> alexbobp: floppy, USB, network boot...?
<Dr_willis> weird wide ribbon cable? You mean an IDE cable?
<alexbobp> it's way too old for usb boot.
<dbmoodb> os x ?
<alexbobp> Dr_willis: yeah, but the wide kind.  Lemme count the pins.
<Dr_willis> I do belive there are 40 and 80 pin? i forget. :0
<SheeEttin> I'm not aware of any wide ribbon, 'cept maybe SCSI...
<dbmoodb> got a floppy drive ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. trying to rember what a scsi cable even looks like.
<alexbobp> It has a floppy drive.
<alexbobp> is there a floppy disk that can load stuff from the CD drive?
<SheeEttin> http://utils.blinkenlights.nl/scsi/50pinscsi.jpg ?
<alexbobp> SheeEttin: Yes, that's it
<nowisn> is there a readme on installing grub?
<SheeEttin> SCSI it is.
<alexbobp> first I'm going to try CD again.  I think it might boot from CD if I hold down a key?
<SheeEttin> alexbobp: C, I think
<farchord> Hello
<farchord> Anyone know what's the command to know my current kubuntu release?
<Dr_willis> look in  the help/info/about menu item normally
<SheeEttin> farchord: "lsb_release -a"
<Dr_willis> for kde.. for kubuntu - see SheeEttin
<Dr_willis> :)
<farchord> Ok this is really on the odd side
 * Dr_willis wonders how people forget what release they installed..
<Dr_willis> :)
<farchord> This system is a fresh install of Kubuntu
<farchord> And, for some reason, it just told me there's a distro upgrade to 7.10
<farchord> but im already using 7.10
<SheeEttin> Dr_willis: you'd be surprised at what can happen
 * farchord scratches his head
 * Dr_willis scratches his....... nose.
<Dr_willis> :)
<SheeEttin> farchord: known problem. CD-ROM repo probably still enabled (see /etc/apt.sources.list).
<Dr_willis> Thats a bug farchord  :)
<farchord> ahhhhh
<DarkDancer2> Ok, SheeEttin that didn't change anything....
<farchord> sorry kind of a newb, which line do I comment out?
<SheeEttin> DarkDancer2: don't look at me, I didn't recommend anything to you >_>
<farchord> ooo
<farchord> nevermind
<DarkDancer2> oh, sorry... ;)
<farchord> foundit
<cleit0n> hi, how i do to upgrade festy -> gust with CD?
<nowisn> someone please show me how to install grub from the shell, TY
<DarkDancer2> sorry, that was alexbobp
<Dr_willis> sudo update-grub should 'install it' - dependiong on what you got going on.. it may be miss-configured. :)
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SheeEttin> nowisn: try the grub documentation, too
<Dr_willis> the grub homepage has some very well done docs. :)
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: what did I do?
<nowisn> TY so much
<DarkDancer2> alexbobp, you said we should rm the .xine directory
<alexbobp> so after mucking around inside my mac and adding a few PCI cards, it appears to boot but won't talk to the monitor, which is kind of a big problem.  Any advice?
<DarkDancer2> we did that then removed the libxine1 package and installed it again. no go.
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: what is the problem you're having with mp3s?
<SheeEttin> alexbobp: reseat video card, check BIOS for video init options, make sure monitor is plugged in & turned on, etc.
<alexbobp> it's an integrated video card
<cleit0n>  how i do to upgrade festy -> gust with CD?
<alexbobp> and it doesn't really have a bios
<DarkDancer2> alexbobp,  mp3's will not play since an update that came in this morning, they won't play in any app he has, except VLC. FLAC's play fine.
<alexbobp> or, it doesn't have one with a config screen, anyway
<SheeEttin> cleit0n: I think the alternate installer can do that
<farchord> mmmmm k now it won't update, gives a segmentation error on the linux image packet
<alexbobp> vlc has it's own library.  what messages do you get from other programs?
<farchord> <.<
<mixed> how do you disable system sounds?
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: try also reinstalling mpeglib
<se7en_> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SheeEttin> mixed: system settings > notifications
<se7en_> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<DarkDancer2> alexbobp, just a sec, I'll get it for you.
<mixed> SheeEttin, that was it, thanks, it's a little bit from SuSE 10.3 KDE
<cleit0n> SheeEttin: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php#latest here dont have this
<mixed> anyone know if linuxquestions.org is down
<SheeEttin> cleit0n: 32-or or 64-bit processor?
<brian_> I have the latest flash player 9.0.115.0 with FF 2.0.0.11 but it runs extremely slow... seems like 1 fps. Sound is ok. Any ideas on what to check?
<cleit0n> SheeEttin: 32
<farchord> ahhh found how! Good ol' apt-get upgrade.
<qinyan> why I upgrade my system and then I found sound card don't work?
<qinyan> my sound card is ALC262
<DarkDancer2> alexbobp, never mind, it did work, you are a genius.... ;)
<root__> hi all
<root__> a have a little poblem
<SheeEttin> don't we all
<alexbobp> DarkDancer2: not really, but thanks
<oakbrook> Hello, I'm new to using IRC....But not new to Kubuntu. I just finished setting up an old dell gx60 with a 32 in LCD screen, and it works, but I'm getting 2 errors when the desktop is loading. It says "file protocol died unexpectedly" and "process protocal died unexpectedly" in 2 different kde desktop windows, it loads really slow until I click OK and then it appears to work fine...any ideas what the problem is?
<alexbobp> oakbrook: that probably means you saved your session with a konq/dolph window having a uri that is no longer available.
<alexbobp> I often get that when I log off while I had open my flash drive, for example.
<oakbrook> ahh
<Dr_willis> i agree with alexbobp
<alexbobp> it's an annoyance, but nothing to worry about
<Dr_willis> Saves Sessions is a neat feature.. but can be an annoyance
<Dr_willis> I normally just disable them
 * SheeEttin hasn't tried saved sessions since logging out didn't work in dapper
<brian_> Can anyone help with a Flash Player slowness problem?
<oakbrook> that's true at least it was true...the dolphin window was loaded at first but now it's not and it still does that.
<SheeEttin> brian_: how powerful is your CPU?
<alexbobp> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<oakbrook> am i missing something about saved sessions?
<Dr_willis> I would check out the kde sessions settings. and tell it to strt with a new session, or somthing like that. :) i forget where the setting is even at
<brian_> SheeEttin: 533Mhz with 256mb RAM (maxed).
<SheeEttin> oakbrook: maybe, try setting it to not save sessions, log out & back in, and set it to save them again
<alexbobp> oakbrook: even if it has no content, a window with a uri in it will be saved and crash again if you log out and log back in.  If you close the window and then log out, it shouldn't show up again.
<SheeEttin> brian_: turn the quality down low and that's pretty much all you're gonna get.
<Dr_willis> if its set to save the sessions on logoig.
<Dr_willis> logout.
<SheeEttin> oakbrook: system settings > advanced > session manager
<oakbrook> I closed it, but it stil happens...where do I find the save sessions options?
<brian_> SheeEttin: Thanks.
<DarkDancer2> Bye all!
<alexbobp> brian_: I can see why your flash is slow, but short of overclocking there's no software fix for a slow CPU.
<SheeEttin> hmm, I should probably go to bed too
<alexbobp> also overclocking is a bad idea if you don't know what you're doing.
<SheeEttin> night y'all
<brian_> alexbobp: It ran much smoother under Windoze though, so I thought I might need to check a setting...
<nowisn> can't figure it out so i'm going to just reinstall
<oakbrook> I think I found it under system settings session manager, it was resuming the same session. I'll give this a try, thanks Dr. Willis!
<alexbobp> brian_: unfortunately, adobe doesn't care that much about Linux, and I get the sense that flash for Linux is not really optimized.
<alexbobp> You might be better off with gnash, but it will have fewer features.
<thomas_newbie__> the default configuration file for apache2 is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf        ??
<brian_> alexbob: I was considering that before, I guess that's my only option now. Thanks.
<lee986321__> eepers wrong area...eh how do i get to  eh the open-source...eh the one with da lizzard?
<Gargoyle76> I am having major issues w/ adept
<Gargoyle76> I can't install/uninstall anything properly
<Gargoyle76> it's causin havoc!
<Dr_willis> i always install synaptic, or use the shell for installing stuff
<Dr_willis> adept - always.. well annoyed me. :)
<Gargoyle76> I need help...i watch the install on details and depmod crashes
<Gargoyle76> I'm a newbie and I don't understand what depmod is doing
<sirina> what is depmod? *lol*
<biovore> it do that on a kernel install/update?
<Gargoyle76> you know...it's not very helpful to make fun of people who are trying to learn
<Gargoyle76> sirina
<Dr_willis> I cant rember ever usng depmod either.
<OuZo> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> and im not a newbie. :)
<biovore> depmod build the kernel module dependencies
<Gargoyle76> ok
<Dr_willis> sounds vaguely familer.
<biovore> so when you install a module.. it knows what there modules are need to make the module work..
<Dr_willis> used after you compile modules.. i think...
<Dr_willis> :)
<biovore> like you pci network card needs pci support..
<Gargoyle76> that is why nothing is working!
<biovore> for the nic card driver to work..
<biovore> sudo depmod -a
<Dr_willis> You are installing Packages (.debs) and getting depmod errors?
<biovore> should rebuild teh depmod
<Gargoyle76> how
<biovore> its run by the kernel install script when you update a kernel.. (or suppose to be)
<sirina> Gargoyle76: i just wondered how he says d'he is a newbie though i don't know what depmod is
<Gargoyle76> depmod -a will not complete
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> been a while :)
<sirina> Gargoyle76: it was a serious question, didn't mean to make fun of it
<sirina> man depmod
<sirina> sorry. :)
<Gargoyle76> apology accepted
<sirina> *of him
<Gargoyle76> ^_^
<sirina> okay. :)
<Gargoyle76> i'm just really frustrated
<ForgeAus> oohh nice kde4 :)
<biovore> yeah kde4 still very unstable
<ForgeAus> well its only a release candidate at this stage right?
<biovore> probably won't be ready for show time for another year.. looks nice though.. :-)
<sirina> ouffa. why Gargoyle76?
<biovore> Gargoyle76: sudo apt-get install -f
<biovore> see if that can complete..
<ForgeAus> can't wait for the Windows version to come out :) lol! ... lets hope it brings lots of defectors to Kubuntu :)
<Gargoyle76> I may have screwed up...i downloaded kde4...just to peak and it didn't work...so I tried to go back to my original mgr and it crashed from then on
<sirina> uhm sayin' he speakin with him. sorry again, Gargoyle76. :)
<Gargoyle76> hold one..I'll try that
<biovore> I don't think I want all thoses windows users.. Linux not ready to handle the masses of stupid that follows microsoft around..
<Dr_willis> Windows is the reason such mass's of stupids.. exist. :)
<killermach> I'mstill googling for a directory tree in dolphin.. anyone find it yet?
<ForgeAus> to be fair both systems have their complexities and difficulties
<Dr_willis> i think the Technical term is "MS-Lemming-Zombie" :) but i wont rant any more.
<ForgeAus> dolphin directory tree?... um is it meant to have that?
<ForgeAus> use konqueror instead
<ForgeAus> or krusader
<biovore> dolphin is kde4 (they have it backported for QT3 atm)
<ForgeAus> (although krusader isn't exactly a directory tree view either come to think of it)
<Gargoyle76> it's trying to run depmod...seems frozen
<biovore> harddrive going?
<ForgeAus> yeah I know dolphin is kde4 default file manager
<ForgeAus> me I'd still go with konqui tho
<biovore> yeah.. same here..
<Gargoyle76> sounds like it's trying to access something
<ForgeAus> I think Dolphin is too simple to handle the functionality I want out of a file manager lol
<ForgeAus> I don't need another nautilus-like file manager
<biovore> yeah..
<biovore> dolphin atleast can uses konquerors service menu entries and stuff..
<killermach> ok I found this http://dot.kde.org/1172721427/1172794484/1172821938/ looks like it or at least was missing entirely
<ForgeAus> yeah well thats probably something to do with k-parts or what is it again? that KDE equiv of bonobo or something... started with d anyway...
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/846270 here is what happened
<ForgeAus> been too long since I kubuntued I guess
<biovore> but konqueror does have a file-tree
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> at least thats one of its functions
<biovore> yup
<biovore> does dolphin have one?
<killermach> yeah.. but kubuntu has opted to default to dolphin, to make our machines less usable
<ForgeAus> killermach I honestly do recommend either konqueror or krusader as finle managers
<ForgeAus> I mean dolphin is ok, but theres probably alot of functionality you can't get out of it that others probably do have
<sirina> what a weekday is today?
<ForgeAus> depends on your needs
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/846270 here is what happened
<killermach> ForgeAus: I prefer konqueror, been using since 1999 or so
<biovore> well the only dolphin really has going for it is it looks nice..
<ForgeAus> for basic purposes theres probably nothing wrong with dolphin
<killermach> ForgeAus: but Gutsy has forced dolphin on me via default install
<ForgeAus> :) killermach then go for it...
<ForgeAus> can't you change the default?
<sirina> what a weekday is today? ...
<ForgeAus> I mean the default file manager app not the default installed one
<killermach> ForgeAus: I don't know.. can I change it? for nearly 10years I've never had to change the default kde file manager
<ForgeAus> um... I'm not certain as to where to change it to be honest...
<ForgeAus> brb I might be able to find out
<sirina> tuesday, brainz! ;)
<Gargoyle76> *head hurts*
<jesse_> hi
<ForgeAus> I mean the whole Doplhin things seems to have good intentions, I just find it a step backwards for my purposes
<marx2k> so/// how does one enable compiz in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> marx have you installed it via adept?
<biovore> Gargoyle76: sudo dpkg --configure -a --debug=320
<sigma_123> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<marx2k> groovy
<ForgeAus> hey stdin :)
<Gargoyle76> ok...hold one
<killermach> ForgeAus: I only use a file manager for one thing, managing/moving and finding files easily, none of which dolphin does better or as well as konqueror
<ForgeAus> killermach, yes but dolphin imho hasn't matured yet as an application
<stdin> hello ForgeAus, and everyone :)
<ForgeAus> stdin how do you change the default file manager from dolphin to konqueror?
<Gargoyle76> same thing...-_-
<stdin> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ForgeAus> (or krusader for that matter?)
<killermach> ForgeAus: I agree, so never replace a mature app w/ a new one. that's a basic no-no
<ForgeAus> ahh there ok :)
<ForgeAus> killermach one would think
<ForgeAus> but the KDE people must have their reasons
<biovore> Gargoyle76: anymore debug info?
<sigma_123> yeah but the kde4 dolphin is alot more mature
<Gargoyle76> nope
<killermach> ForgeAus: thanks.. I'll try it
<ForgeAus> don't thank me thank stdin :)
<stdin> no, thank ubotu :)
<biovore> Gargoyle76: what you have in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic
<biovore> and what arch you running?
<ForgeAus> lol stdin :) that too
<Gargoyle76> hold one
<sigma_123> but i think its time the web browser and file manager split ways
<ForgeAus> although thanking a bot is a little odd... don't you think?
<biovore> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Gargoyle76> what u wanna know
<ForgeAus> heheh
<biovore> pc 32bit or pc 64bit ?
<sigma_123> now the konq team can concentrate on making a awesome web browser
<Gargoyle76> 32bit
<biovore> well konqueror has had good css support..
<Gargoyle76> tosh laptop
<ForgeAus> apt apt-get yum glsapt/slapt-get rpm.. its all good... just don't try them all with your kubuntu :)
<sigma_123> yeah thats true
<biovore> Gargoyle76: what you have in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic
<ForgeAus> of course theres lotsa others packman, pkgsrc, ebuild, etc...
<Gargoyle76> list?
<biovore> paste bin a directory listing..
<sigma_123> so when will flash start working again?
<biovore> maybe never.. :-(
<biovore> you can manualy install it..
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/846276
<biovore> but it kinda a pain for people who arn't linux savy
<ForgeAus> what do you mean start working again?
<ForgeAus> when did flash stop working?
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<biovore> 3 weeks ago.
<nowisn> i see on the download site v1.0 for kubuntu
<biovore> Gargoyle76: you look like you got the right  files in that directory
<nowisn> is this different from 704
<biovore> Gargoyle76: sudo depmod -a 2.6.22-14-generic -v
<sigma_123> i hate flash. dnt know y it was invented. its such a waste of bandwidth
<Gargoyle76> ok..hold one
<biovore> should print a ton of stuff to the screen..  list the list of all the module dependencies for the kernel.
<Gargoyle76> "Bus error (core dumped)"
<biovore> well explains why apt isn't happy
<Gargoyle76> ???
<biovore> try dmesg
<Gargoyle76> what does that do
<biovore> prints the kernel messages
<biovore> what the kernel did
<Gargoyle76> pastebin it?
<biovore> if you  want..
<biovore> might shed some light
<biovore> so (core dumped) is ussually means the program did a boo-boo or something hardware messed up and the kernel dump the program to save the system.
<sigma_123> how do i stop konqueror animating icons when i click on them?
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/846284
<biovore> [   39.766273] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".
<biovore> my pci bus being weird
<biovore> (maybe(
<biovore> might need to 'pci=routeirq to the kernel command line..
<Gargoyle76> there's more..it didn't copy
<Gargoyle76> hold
<acee1234> anyone know how to get full screen to work  on youtube it flashes up then disappears shortly after hitting the full screen button
<jalbert> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<biovore> acee1234: it works here
<kalorin`> ok question
<acee1234> biovore: are you using compiz?
<kalorin`> what do you think will work better for linux, a diamond stealth 64 2mb or a matrox milenium 2mb?
<kalorin`> (yeah they're way old)
<biovore> acee1234: no..
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/846286
<Gargoyle76> revised post
<acee1234> biovore: perhapse problem there?
<biovore> well compiz does break alot of things..
<biovore> Gargoyle76: I see some problems there.. :-(
<biovore> harddisk looks like its not happy
<acee1234> biovore: how do i kill compiz
<biovore> or the harddisk controller isn't working right..
<acee1234> kill all?
<Gargoyle76> are there any hd utils I can use to fix it?
<biovore> acee1234: depends on how you got it setup..
<biovore> [ 2838.176000] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 88231787
<biovore> I only seen this disk that are bad..
<acee1234> biovore: i run compiz & at boot
<biovore> but it could be a IDE controller problem
<acee1234> biovore: killall doesnt work
<biovore> acee1234: I havn't messed with compiz/beryl in months.. not sure how to kill it..
<acee1234> biovore: figured it out
<acee1234> biovore: still wont maximize
<acee1234> behaves like a popp blocker is somewhere
<acee1234> popup
<ForgeAus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoners_and_hats_puzzle
<ForgeAus> oops wrong channel
<killermach> ForgeAus: hmm.. when open konqueror, and click Settings->Configure Konqueror , nothing happens, just get a spinning cursor then the konqueror window goes dim and stays that way
<killermach> I have to kill  it w/ xkill
<thomas_newbie__> can someone help me with my apache2 server...I have a domain name set up to my ip but when i try to connect it doesn't load a page
<killermach> ForgeAus: I'm sure it must be something in .kde/share/apps/ corrupted, but not sure what
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: is the server started?
<thomas_newbie__> yes because when i localhost it works
<killermach> do netstat -anp --inet |grep 80
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: oh it works on localhost, but not from internet?
<Gargoyle76> biovore> still there?
<ForgeAus> um.. killer you shoul dhave a dialog box
<biovore> yup for a few mins..
<ForgeAus> that lets you change "mime" types and such
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: yes
<Gargoyle76> any ideas?
<killermach> ForgeAus: I created a new account, and konqueror works fine onthat user
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: you have a few things that may cause that
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: 1st try to run on port 8080 to see if your ISP has port 80 incoming blocked
<SteamMachine> Howdy
<ForgeAus> killermach you may need to log into your other account or run it as kdesu to change it
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: and btw theres no "directoryindex" directive in the configuration files you know of? maybe thats the problem?
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: it doesn't because i have an apache server set up on port 80 on my windows machien
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: 2nd make sure you are forwarding that port through your NAT firewall and/or have your iptables firewall allowing port 80 from outside world
<killermach> ForgeAus: yea.. just rebooted even.. no fix it
<ForgeAus> either that or you have some kind of configuration fault
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: ohhhh
<ForgeAus> its also possible that you have corrupt konqueror even ... but I wouldn't suggest thats a likely cause at this stage
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: so create an index.html file
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: i think you got it.....I might not be forwarding the port...I have a router
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure much about how multiple users affects konqueror configuration
<killermach> yep.. you have to set up your NAT router to forward to that machine
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: but shouldn't the router anyhow still forward the port to my linux machien aswell?
<matthew_> Where can I download Fiesty Fawn?  It's not listed here: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<matthew_> Seems to be skipped
<biovore> Gargoyle76: from what the dmsg says.. your disk looks kinda dead...  could google on turning off DMA and doing the pci=irqroute thing might help
<killermach> ForgeAus: individual users have individual settings for konqueror, I only made the other user to determine if my user profile is borked
<thomas_newbie__> killermach: in my config files, I don't see a DirectoryIndex directive like there should be....right
<Gargoyle76> thx
<Gargoyle76> that's what I was afraid you'd say
<biovore> Gargoyle76: but as of right now.. you disk is probably so corrupted that currently installed OS is probably toast or close to toast..
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: it may be inthe global httpd.conf or the conf.d/ directory
<biovore> biovore: the pci line in the dmesg kinds suggest the pci bus connection to the ide controller might have problems..
<biovore> I am out for the night..
<Gargoyle76> me too
<Gargoyle76> thx for the help
<marx2k> man... compiz themes come in 2 flavors. Vista and OSX
<marx2k> wtf...
<SteamMachine> So, hi all.
 * fideas I'm not available now: Gone away for now.
<killermach> thomas_newbie__: I have to go.. have fun
<SteamMachine> Hi all.
<thomas_newbie> killermach: hey maybe its because I don't have set permissions for my index.html file?
<SteamMachine> I was wondering about an odd bug I encountered.
<SteamMachine> When I installed kubuntu 7.10 from the install dvd - it told me there was a new version I could upgrade to.
<SteamMachine> ie, version 7.10.
<SteamMachine> It's done this every time I installed it.
<SteamMachine> Very odd, though it doesn't seem to cause any other issues.
<killermach> thomas_newbie: your index.html should be world readable
<killermach> thomas_newbie: so something like chmod 644 index.html
<killermach> thomas_newbie: on that note .. I'm going to be..'night
<thomaskbu> any konversation gurus here?
<factorx> thomaskbu: just ask your question
<nowisn> hey are there any other larger channels that support linuxmce
<thomaskbu> ok -- about 3 weeks ago the watched nicks online feature stopped working correctly -- it never alerts on sign on now and only about half the time on sign off
<thomaskbu> any ideas why or how to fix
<nowisn> tried to install it but its making kubuntu buggy saying its causing errors
<thomasnuggetts__> how do i save a kate text file to the root directories ?? no permissions how to do?
<nowisn> its telling me to do a fresh install again
<nowisn> of kubuntu
<nowisn> diff.list-kate   changed  'zliblg'  '1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-5ubuntu2' '
<nowisn> this is one of the modifications
<nowisn> hmm now says i don't have an internet connection
<AmyRose> !pm | comp4
<ubotu> comp4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nowisn> K thats it, later
<thomasnuggetts__> can someone help me with my apache server...it is up and running but how do I configure it so a specific webpage shows up when you go to my domain name?
<AmyRose> comp4: STOP PMING ME
<sparr> i get audio/video desync in kdenlive, help?
<thomasnuggetts__> anyone can help?
<BraWearerSamuel> I am a guy and wear a bra as often as I can and out in public all the time
<BraWearerSamuel> I wore a bra out in public to the mall today under just a t-shirt
<BraWearerSamuel> I am a guy with a huge bra collection that I wear
<BraWearerSamuel> I adjust my bra straps when people are looking at me.
<BraWearerSamuel> I love when my bra straps project through the back of my shirt.
<n8k99> !offtopic BraWearerSamuel
<Jeroi> :)
<matthew> ok, whats this about Bra's?
<matthew> oh.. Never mind i read the history of the Bra crap
<Q-collective> hey all
<matthew> HI
<Q-collective> Currently when I close my laptop, the computer goes to a "deep sleep" that it can't wake up from. I have to reboot... I know this is a userspecific setting since my brothers account doesn't have this rather annoying behaviour. Where can I change this setting?
<matthew> In System settings> Laptops and power , I guess you could look there
<matthew> oh, under that laptops & power , in the laptop battery tab, there are more tabs... look under button actions
<Q-collective> matthew: I don't have a laptop&power
<matthew> Hmm... I honestly wouldnt know how to then...
<Q-collective> great :(
<matthew> yea.. im New to Linux on almost all counts
<GuyFromHell> what's the name of that program that handles deb's like gdebi?
<matthew> i had one HELL OVA time getting Firefox to work, when ubuntuzilla didnt work
<Jeroi> dpkg
<jussi01> !info gdebi-kde | GuyFromHell
<ubotu> guyfromhell: gdebi-kde: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Q-collective> ubuntuzilla?
<GuyFromHell> jussi01: thank you much =)
<jussi01> GuyFromHell: :)
<matthew> yea ubuntuzilla is a pre packaged scripter, but you need to get that to install and unpackage too
<sirina> <-- second name is nickserv. *haha*
<matthew> ubuntuzilla, is a mozilla installer basictly
<Jeroi> doenst adept install and be able to remove packages?
<jussi01> Jeroi: correct it should
<matthew> \cleaar
<matthew> oops
<Jeroi> anyway, howcome aptitude or apt-get is never made to work like so that it can figure all the hand made programs and downloaded deb packets also?
<jussi01> !checkinstall > Jeroi
<jussi01> Jeroi: I dont really recomned it though.
<Q-collective> might anyone else be able to help me out btw? :)
<jussi01> Q-collective: question again?
<Q-collective> [07:44:09] <Q-collective> Currently when I close my laptop, the computer goes to a "deep sleep" that it can't wake up from. I have to reboot... I know this is a userspecific setting since my brothers account doesn't have this rather annoying behaviour. Where can I change this setting?
<Jeroi> Q-collective just double klick on deb packet with your mouse
<Jeroi> adpet installer will handle the packet from that
<Q-collective> Jeroi: wrong question
<Jeroi> ?
<Q-collective> I didn't have a question related to a deb package
<Jeroi> well cant help you there, I dont use laptop
<JoH_Buzz> holaaaa
<Jeroi> my kubuntu wont go even into sleep
<Jeroi> I close my monitor for overnight
<Jeroi> my windows does go to sleepmode
<Jeroi> I tough that kubuntu would go also, but it seems not.
<Lynoure> Jeroi: Gutsy has some suspend troubles, but you should be able to adjust the setting from power manager, and see if it will suspend...
<Lynoure> Jeroi: if it is not running, you can try starting it with   guidance-power-manager
<kalorin`> \\\qwqTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyippppppppp
<Lynoure> kalorin`: keyboard problems?
<kalorin`> p
<kalorin`> yeah seem to have a dying one
<kalorin`> all the sudden today I noticed that the o i u q w e r keys wouldn't repeat
<kalorin`> weirdest thing
<kalorin`> they'd generally work 1 time but not repeat
<kalorin`> just switched it out
<Lynoure> kalorin`: luckily keyboards (non-laptop) are cheap
<inteliwasp> what shuld i check on my laptop b/c it wont boot the 7.10 cd but it will boot the gentoo live cd...
<jussi01> inteliwasp: have you tried the alternate cd?
<jussi01> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<inteliwasp> did they do something diffrent with the new versions?
<jussi01> inteliwasp: no, there are 2 types of cd's. the desktop and the alternate.
<jussi01> inteliwasp: what is your hw specs
<jussi01> ?
<inteliwasp> laptop amd 2800xp m, 512MB, and i do not see anything with the cd text during boot, it just goes to the hdd boot, the cd does work on another comp...
<jussi01> inteliwasp: curious
 * inteliwasp seems to be a magnet for bad hardware...
<jussi01> inteliwasp: gfx card?
<inteliwasp> crap-tastic ati igp
<jussi01> inteliwasp: Im guessing thats the issue. try the alternate, but it may need some command line tweaking after install
<inteliwasp> like what kind of tweaking?
<noaXess> if i'm not logged in in my kde session.. will apt-get update the system anyway?
<sigma_123> can someone tell me how to stop konqueror animating every icon i click? its so irritating
<inteliwasp> noaXess: if you do "apt-get update" the "apt-get upgrade" it will install all new updates
<jussi01> sigma_123: you mean the bouncer while starting? or?
<jussi01> inteliwasp: installing drivers by hand... (/me has similar hw)
<sigma_123> jussi01: yeah that thing
 * inteliwasp rus off to d/l alternate install disc
<jussi01> sigma_123: system-settings - keyboard and mouse - mouse - visual feed back on activation (uncheck)
<sigma_123> ah yes. dam i always 4get that. thanks
<jussi01> sigma_123: :)
<noaXess> inteliwasp: wow.. inteligent.. that i know sorry.. but my question, if i set in adept_manager that updates should automatically downloaded will that happen even if i'm not logged in in my kde session?
<jussi01> noaXess: I dont think so.
<inteliwasp> not sure, check to see if there is a cron job or the program is still active
<sonoftheclayr> Okay I have a bit of a problem. My laptop has 2 memory sockets with a maximum amount of 512MB, at the moment I have 256MB and I wanted to know if there was a way I could find out if both banks were full or not
<sigma_> when i press the volume up and down buttons on my keyboard it adjusts the "Headphone" volume in kmix and not the "PCM" volume. how can i change it so that it adjusts the PCM volume?
<emilsedgh> sigma_: right click on kmix'es sys tray applet
<emilsedgh> sigma_: and click on 'Select Master Channel'
<sigma_> emilsedgh: i set it to PCM but the keyboard is still adjusting the Headphone volume
<emilsedgh> sigma_: try others, i dont know anymore :)
<sigma_> could it possibly be the mapping of the keyboard?
<ere4si> sigma_:  that was my first guess...
<jussi01> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<jussi01> grr
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<sigma_> !Shortcuts
<ere4si> sonoftheclayr, do you want to know if you have 2x 128 mem or 1x 256?
<sigma_> can somone paste the command that opens Adept Add/Remove programs? i deleted the shortcut by mistake
<ForgeAus> do a ls on your /usr/bin directory
<ForgeAus> theres a list of adept adept-this adept-that, its one of them :)
<ForgeAus> probably adept-manager or something I guess
<emilsedgh> sigma_: adept_installer i think
<sigma_> thanks
<zlatko> hey
<sigma_> so guys its 3 days to kde4, i see they already finalized the packages, has it already been inserted into kubuntu?
<zlatko> do you know any multi messenger programs for kde, except kopete and pidgin?
<zlatko> like trillian?
<ForgeAus> I heard trillian astra supposedly was able to have had a linux version but I havn't seen/heard about one actually existing
<zlatko> ok
<zlatko> thx
<ForgeAus> besides its not free anyway
<zlatko> i will take a look
<zlatko> it should be for linux
<ForgeAus> no
<zlatko> ok
<ForgeAus> should be would be nice tho :)
<zlatko> hehe, maybe sometime in the future
<sonoftheclayr> ere4si: I don't know at all. That's what I want to find out
<zlatko> what do you use the python interpreter for?
<ere4si> sonoftheclayr,  type   free    in a terminal - from there you can see how much mem you have - to see if it is in one slot or two youi'll need to open the case and look - hope it helps :)
<inteliwasp> for some reason the desktop cd and the alt cd will not boot on my laptop...
<ere4si> sonoftheclayr,  terminal = konsole
<sonoftheclayr> ere4si: sudo lshw | less. There are two banks and each has 128MB in them
<sonoftheclayr> Thank you anyway
<ere4si> sonoftheclayr,  well done - does that solve your issue?
<sonoftheclayr> Yes it does. Now I know how much RAM to buy
<ere4si> k
<zlatko> what do you use the python interpreter for?
<jussi01> zlatko: to interpret python? (python is an interpreted language - best to read about that yourself...)
<inteliwasp> have they changed the intall cd from 6.06?
<inteliwasp> i am not able to boot the 7.10 desktop or alt install disks
<jussi01> inteliwasp: ouch. did you check md5sums?
<inteliwasp> on the desktio cd i did with another comp, it was ok
<jussi01> inteliwasp: thats weird. I dont have an answer for that one
<inteliwasp> shall i ask later when more ppl are up?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<inteliwasp> hello
<ActionParsnip> very quiet today :)
<eddieftw> yes
<PolitikerNEU> does anybody know how/whether I can hide backup files (kubuntu 7.10 64 bit)
<khelll> how to edit host names?
<fildo> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<fildo> !hostname | khell
<ubotu> khell: please see above
<fildo> :P
<khelll> fildo how can i let kubuntu to check for www.myapp.com locally
<krawek> y esto?
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<krawek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<krawek> sorry
<khelll>  am trying to associate /var/www/apps/myapp/ with an domain name www.myapp.com , how to do so
<yao_ziyua1> currently i keep kubuntu in a virtual machine under my windows xp
<yao_ziyua1> i want to fully migrate to kubuntu,
<yao_ziyua1> but i want to do it seamlessly:
<LimCore> yao_ziyua1: cool
<yao_ziyua1> let a virtual machine manager creates a virtual machine that creates and uses an actual linux partition (ext3) on my hard disk for installing kubuntu
<yao_ziyua1> and initially let me use this Kubuntu as a virtual machine and later i can reboot directly to it
<yao_ziyua1> can any virtual machine manager do that?
<PROCYYON> hello ppl
<PROCYYON> ive install kubuntu
<scorpking> yao_ziyua1: not that i know of but qemu might be able to do that. it won't run xp though
<yao_ziyua1> i remember vmware seems to be able to do it by providing a "Disk Partition Mounter" so that a VMware virtual machine can use a real disk partition
<yao_ziyua1> scorpking: why qemu can't run xp??
<PROCYYON> but when grub starts it displays one row with unknown characters
<scorpking> qemu can use /dev/hda? for a hard disk
<PROCYYON> and it doesnt run
<scorpking> yao_ziyua1: some problem with validation of xp
<yao_ziyua1> ...
<yao_ziyua1> so vbox becomes my only option?
<scorpking> not sure. will start using it today myself ;)
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PROCYYON> Kubuntu is the only OS in my pc. I havent lost gbub due to windows
<scorpking> PROCYYON: look on that link and try to re-instal grub
<PROCYYON> ive installed at least 4 times
<PROCYYON> ive run kubuntu in a WD hdd
<PROCYYON> and now im change it with a seagate
<PROCYYON> there is any problem with seagate hard disks?
<ForgeAus> if grub isn't working that link helps
<ForgeAus> it may have autoinstalled incorrectly
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ForgeAus> vmware runs winXP doesn't it?
<jussi01> ForgeAus: yes
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, vmware runs any operating system virtually
<ForgeAus> hmmm... thats suprising didn't know qemu doesn't run XP... strange...
<tuxick> how to keep kubuntu/kde from messing up network? i want network brought up at boot time
<ForgeAus> Action even macosx86 so I hear, never been able to try it sofar...
<jussi01> PROCYYON: go and reinstall grub
<jussi01> !tab > ForgeAus
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, not seen that but it technically should
<ForgeAus> Jussi I know about nick completion on IRC
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, qemu does run xp
<ForgeAus> I never use it tho
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, you can even run kubuntu in xp in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> hehe :)
<jussi01> ForgeAus: great. just you havent been using it...
<jussi01> ;)
<ForgeAus> jussi I used to once but too many people with similar nicks made it a pain
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, I use virtualbox myself (if i have to)
<ForgeAus> I know it wraps around/through the list and stuff... but I always found it easier to type an abbrev instead
<ForgeAus> yeah I got that in my Kubuntu install but I only have VMware in my XP install
<ForgeAus> I found VMware server more friendly in XP than the *nix version, mostly due to the ease at which you can mount drives...
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, depends what you are familiar with really
<ForgeAus> the .pl script for it wanted to do all silly stuff like install ncb devices and stuff that doesn't seem necessary for mounting a virtual drive...
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, I prefer the unix one as it runs like a charm (plus i have to maintain it at work a lil)
<ForgeAus> Action you can mount drives in *nix with VMware?
<emilsedgh> anyone tried kdevelop and or quanta+ from kde4? are there usable?
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus, sure
<ForgeAus> Action using the perl script uh?
<ActionParsnip> ive not set it up myself but ive seen mapped drivesd
<ForgeAus> I think I'll wait till it gets integrated into FUSE
<ForgeAus> that should make it easier at least
<ForgeAus> that script was causing me major headaches
<ForgeAus> in windows it was simple I was shocked that it automaticlaly picked up the EXT2IFS driver and read my kubuntu.vmdk as soon as I mounted it... but in Kubuntu itself I couldn't even get a .vmdk mounted at all
<lunar-raven> is anyone running hardy?
<stdin> they are in #ubuntu+1
<lunar-raven> lol ok
<lunar-raven> thanks
<megaarmorednoob> hi
<megaarmorednoob> need help men
<posingaspopular> hi megaarmorednoob
<posingaspopular> ask away
<megaarmorednoob> what "ask away" means?
<megaarmorednoob> i'm not so good in english
<khelll>  i did modified /etc/hosts added this line 64.128.66.150 www.d1g.com home , went to firefox hitting home , is doing nothing !!!
<megaarmorednoob> my Kopete won't show russian symbols
<megaarmorednoob> help plz
<stdin> you can use #ubuntu-ru for russian language support
<chrigi> hallo
<thanasi> !dolphin > me
 * fideas  Gone away for now.
<jasmin_> hello
<jasmin_> any one knows about airtel edge usb modem
<jasmin_> help me
<megaarmorednoob> men, where's russian ubuntu channel?
<megaarmorednoob> i've lost it
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<gladier> hey guys - quick quesiton ... which repo has vmware-workstation and vmware-player and vmware-server in it?
<bazhang> gladier: none
<bazhang> vmware workstation is pay for gladier
<gladier> fine .. vmware-server and player then
<sub[t]rnl> multiverse probably
<sub[t]rnl> ActionParsnip➜ heyas
<ActionParsnip> hey sub[t]rnl
<gladier> not in multiverse
<ActionParsnip> gladier, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<sub[t]rnl> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<voicu> can someone tell me how does vnc work? it keeps telling me that there is no server running on the machine altough there is and the connection should be able to go through
<gladier> .. i have multiverse
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me?
<gladier> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> voicu, vnc allows you to remotely control a remote pc system
<voicu> yeah, i know, but do i need any special networking rules or something?
<ActionParsnip> voicu, make sure you have a vnc server running on the system you wish to control
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<ActionParsnip> voicu, is the pc you control on the local network or is it over the web?
<voicu> i have ping response, the server should run (it's an XP machine) but it still says no connection or no server
<voicu> local network
<ActionParsnip> voicu, ok and have you told your firewall to allow connections (if you have one)
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<ActionParsnip> on the xp machine
<voicu> i deactivated all firewalls
<voicu> i kept only the nat rules
<ActionParsnip> voicu, nat is when you access the www which doesnt affect what you are doing
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<ActionParsnip> voicu, ok so you have no windows firewall either
<ActionParsnip> voicu, try accessing your xp system via ip in your vnc client nstead of computer name
<voicu> well rdp works
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<voicu> xp is running rdp not vnc?
<ActionParsnip> voicu, do you want to connect via rdp or vnc?
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<voicu> actionparship: afaik vnc is faster right? if rdp doesn't cut it i would like to be able to connect with vnc
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<ActionParsnip> voicu, rdp is encrypted which is also good for connecting over www. you wont notice any speed increase at all using vnc over lan as the connection is fast anyway
<ActionParsnip> wesley, stop repeating you look ridiculous, clearly no one can help. go ask google
<voicu> well ok then, rdp it is :D
<voicu> thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> voicu, if you port forward on your routers WAN port yu can connect over the www
<ActionParsnip> voicu, np man
<ActionParsnip> voicu, also it will allow you to connect from windows machines too (work / uni etc)
<voicu> yeah, i know how nat works, i made the script myself
<voicu> ok, gotta go, bye
<wesley> i just repeat till someone answers there are like many people in this irc somone should can help me
<ubuntu> hi
<wesley> can someone fix the bug in kdm theme manager for me? via krfb
<ActionParsnip> wesley, if no one replys.no one can. doi you want everyone to say no?
<wesley> nope there should be one who is able to help yesterday i did get a site but it did not helped
<ActionParsnip> wesley, have you googled? You havent even said what the problem is yet?
<sub[t]rnl> wesley➜ edit your /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and put Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/directoryofyournewtheme
<ActionParsnip> wesley, try that instead
<sub[t]rnl> wesley➜ under that add usetheme=true, save and your done
<ValeteXxX> What is the location for the new partition mean? The installation asks me if the partition shud be locaded at the beggining or end (installing kubuntu)
<ValeteXxX> srry about the bad english x_x
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, its the location on the platter
<wesley> i did someting like that yesterday
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, of the new partition
<ValeteXxX> ActionParsnip: is it critical information or just some sort of organization?
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, its just organisation. just make sure you have at least a / and /swap
<wesley> that why i am asking help
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, you could even have one for /home
<ActionParsnip> wesley, still no idea what your issue is..........
<ValeteXxX> ActionParsnip: yes I wanna have a /home, thats y I am doing it manually :D
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, cool
<ValeteXxX> ActionParsnip: what about that logical and primary types?
<wesley> that i dont get that bug fixed what preventents that i can set my own kdm theme
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, id google for hard drive partitioning to see what you are getting yourself into. Its not hard but is good to know
<ValeteXxX> ok ty
<sub[t]rnl> wesley➜ There is a bug within /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc.  It would appear that if Wallpaper=default_blue.jpg doesn't exsist, kdmtheme manager will not be able to switch theme's.
<ActionParsnip> wesley, why didnt you say "hi can anyone help me apply acustom kdm theme" so you dont look like a retard?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: be nice
<wesley> because my englisch is not that good ?
<ActionParsnip> wesley, "a bug with kdm" means a whole myriad of things from glitches to settings to core dumps
<ActionParsnip> wesley, no you need to state what you want sorting instead of an overview statement
<ActionParsnip> wesley, its like walking into a car garage and saying "my car is broken can you fix it" it means nothing
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, will do]
<wesley> its doest work
<ActionParsnip> wesley, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37238
<ActionParsnip> wesley, does that help any?
<ValeteXxX> If I want to make room for 2 distros how sud I partition my hard drive?
<wesley> i dont realy now i am still editing i have my background off now
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, just leave unpartitioned space
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, the other system will see it and offer to use it
<ValeteXxX> ActionParsnip: oooh ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, np
<niels_> ubotu: !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wesley> it doest all not help
<ActionParsnip> wesley, have you googled any?
<sub[t]rnl> its pretty straightforward
<sub[t]rnl> !kdmtheme | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<underdog> i seem to have a serious problem. i was attempting to get a VGA monitor to work as dual with my laptop's LCD. I was in kcontrol and enabled this through the peripheral settings. it then stated that the X server would need to be restarted. upon restarting, i am no longer taken into the desktop environment. i'm stuck at a text prompt asking me to log in. any ideas anyone?
<sub[t]rnl> underdog➜ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> underdog➜ always backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<underdog> (sub[t]rnl): thank you for the information. so will that sudo command you noted above fix the problem?
<sub[t]rnl> underdog➜ that will generate a new xorg.conf to get you back in X
<underdog> hmm okay. so does this mean i will not be able to have a dual display?
<underdog> i will always come to the same problem?
<jussi01> !dualhead | underdog
<ubotu> underdog: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jussi01> !xinerama > underdog
<jussi01> underdog: which gfx card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> underdog, you will but you need to keep a good xorg.conf so if the changes you make dont work you can go back
<ValeteXxX> bleh
<underdog> (ActionParsnip): thanks i will do that. i guess i just need to keep working on it.
<ValeteXxX> :\
<underdog> (jussi01): i'm not sure. i believe it is integrated into my HP.
<ActionParsnip> underdog, try stuff, if it doesnt work roll bak and re-evaluate
<ActionParsnip> sup ValeteXxX
<ValeteXxX> I wanna dual boot with XP but I donno where to begin
<ValeteXxX> ;P
<underdog> (ActionParsnip): is there an easy way to roll back the xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> ValeteXxX, install xp first and leave space for ubuntu. if you want to share files between then make a data partition in fat32
<ardchoille> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ValeteXxX> ty ty people :D
<ActionParsnip> underdog, sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_<some version number>; sudo cp ./xorg.conf_backup ./xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> obv xorg.conf_backup is your known good xorg.conf
<underdog> (ActionParsnip): thanks a lot. that makes things easier.
<underdog> much appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> underdog, or you could move them (with version number) to a folder in ~?
<ActionParsnip> underdog, but the main bit is cp ./xorg.conf_backup ./xorg.conf
<underdog> (ActionParsnip): thanks. :) i'm gonna try and fix this all now.
<drif> using x11vnc but when trying to connect from another machine via tvncviewer I get "selection_send: no send: uninitialized clients" on the server side
<drif> any clues?
<ActionParsnip> drif, is the server on *nix or windows?
<drif> ActionParsnip: server on kubuntu 7.04 and client is windows machine
<ActionParsnip> drif, can you ping the system?
<drif> ActionParsnip: naturally, how else would I even start makign the connection? it says "08/01/2008 14:04:51 Got connection from client 192.168.1.102" and is using client protocol version 3.8
<ActionParsnip> drif, just getting info
<ActionParsnip> ok is there anyfirewalling on either pc blocking the connection
<ActionParsnip> the firewall will also have to allow the vnc traffic out of your windows box
<drif> ActionParsnip: no
<drif> ActionParsnip: actually, a sec
<wesley> does someone know where vthe data files from wesnoth are on my system?
<jussi01> drif: have you tried using a different client?
<drif> ActionParsnip: well, that was elemental.. forgot completely the windows' own firewall being on as default
<shaffy> thanks for the help everyone.  i restored my xorg.conf file and i'm back at it
<ActionParsnip> drif, all good now?
<ActionParsnip> shaffy, sweet move dude
<drif> ActionParsnip: yup
<ActionParsnip> drif, I ask stupid questions cos its usually something small and stupid like taht
<drif> ActionParsnip: like they say, out of sight, out of mind :D
<ActionParsnip> drif, glad its all groovy man
<drif> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know that scene :D I'm making those very same ones when helping others out
<shaffy> so, i'm guessing to get the dualhead to work, it's not as easy as just going into kcontrol --> peripherals --> monitor & display  ?
<ActionParsnip> shaffy, i think theres an xorg.conf line or two that you need. if you look at "Section display" i think you need 2
<drif> ActionParsnip: btw, do you happen to know if the support scheme is still the same between ati vs. nvidia? I'm still using 7.04 with ATI and not quite aware
<ActionParsnip> drif, how do you mean?
<drif> ActionParsnip: in plain, better support for nvidia cards.
<ActionParsnip> drif, all the way :)
<drif>  thought so
<ActionParsnip> drif, if i'm intending linux then i always go for nvidia
<desio> ciao
<wesley> can some one tell me where the location is from the standard campains from wesnoth
<desio> Can somebody explain  me how this work?
<Lynoure> wesley: if you install wesnoth-all, you'll get that, other campaigns and the editors. (if I understood your question)
<ActionParsnip> desti, in what way?
<ActionParsnip> desio sorry
<desio> I'm a newby
<drif> ActionParsnip: yeah, intending to buy nvidia as well - too bad this mobo has ati integrated
<ActionParsnip> drif, get an extra card and disable onboard
<desio> so, i understand if i have some problems i ask you?
<ActionParsnip> desio, what do yu want to do and we'll help all we can
<desio> this is a Ubuntu forum!
<desio> Well
<ActionParsnip> desio, google is good too :)
<desio> no i like human references
<drif> ActionParsnip: gladly, it's making audible (atleast to my ears) sound when there's activity on screen..
<desio> so i can speack english
<jussi01> !ask | desio
<desio> hehe
<ubotu> desio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ActionParsnip> desio, yes ask away
<desio> ok ActionParsnip
<desio> i use to post in kubuntu forum
<ActionParsnip> drif, I had that with mine so i got a card. I know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> desio, you can ask in here
<desio> thanks ActionParsnip
<desio> i have to go now see you
<desio> hello!
<ActionParsnip> see you man, peace
<desio> peace
<drif> ActionParsnip: is there much difference in support between nvidia models?
<jussi01> drif: some of the newer models are not yet covered by the restricted manager
<drif> jussi01: so which card would you suggest?
<jussi01> !hardware | drif
<ubotu> drif: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jussi01> drif: I cant suggest anything in particular, but somefriends of mine use the 7950 to good effect. ( I have a 6600gt)
<ActionParsnip> i have onboard nvidia (www.efficientpc.co.uk) but they have changed their range
<ActionParsnip> drif, for desktop apps just get a midrange geforce
<jussi01> drif: anything on that list with support will be pretty good :) I suggest you go look at specs and buy whats right for you
<drif> my main factor is sound, no noisy coolers for me :-\ but also somewhat performance
<ActionParsnip> drif, get a fanless one then
<ActionParsnip> inno3d do some ok fanless geforces
<shaffy> can someone tell me how to logout of my desktop environment, so it is just command line?
<ActionParsnip> drif, do you have pciexpress?
<shaffy> (i.e. so xserver is shut down,i believe
<drif> ActionParsnip: yes
<DaSkreech> shaffy: alt+ctrl+F1 -> login -> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jussi01> shaffy: just press ctrl + alt + funtion key
<ActionParsnip> drif, where are you on the globe?
<shaffy> perfect DaSkreech.  that's what i needed.
<shaffy> thansk jussi01
<drif> ActionParsnip: Finland
<jussi01> shaffy: :)
<ActionParsnip> drif, i cant find a finnish supplier but something like http://www.compumusic.com/i259280.htm
<jussi01> drif: where in finland are you?
<Tm_T> jussi01: krhm
<Tm_T> !fi | drif
<ubotu> drif: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<drif> Tm_T: I believe we both were using English..
<Tm_T> drif: I know, but, it's easier, AND also you are allowed to speak more freely there
<Tm_T> drif: tervetuloa
<jussi01> drif: there are lots of good stores, pm me if you would like a reccomendation.
<drif> Tm_T: hehe
 * DaSkreech phears the Tm_T
 * stdin giggles at Tm_T's silly hat
<Tm_T> stdin: shall we dance?
<stdin> but there's no music...
<Tm_T> but there's funny hats!
 * Tm_T hides
 * drif plays musical saw - any requests?
<stdin> the magic of ChanServ, all hail!
<jussi01> now now kids...
<drif> promotion and demotion all in same package
<shaffy> can anyone direct me on how to install XFree86?  i've looked it up in adept manager, however, it seems the only things i can find involve the synaptics touchpad/touchscreen.
<stdin> XFree86? we use X.Org here
<shaffy> stdin: shit.  i must be confused then.  i was trying to get dual-monitors / dualhead to work.
<shaffy> thought i needed that
<DreadKnight> is the wacom mouse working in hardy yet? ^^
<stdin> !dual-head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<stdin> and watch the language please :)
<ActionParsnip> shaffy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86
<disting> hello, totem movie player is the only one that is in full volume and other players such as mplayer wouldn't turn high enough even omn it's full volume. but on kmix everything is up high. how can i fix this please? :D thank you
<disting> hello, totem movie player is the only one that is in full volume and other players such as mplayer wouldn't turn high enough even on it's full volume. but on kmix everything is up high. how can i fix this please? :D thank you
<sub[t]rnl> disting➜ try adjusting levels in alsamixer
<disting> sub[t]rnl> i did no luck, it's turned up to the max
<disting> <sub[t]rnl> i am using headphones
<sub[t]rnl> kmix is a frontend to alsamixer anyway.. duh
<sub[t]rnl> disting➜ hrm, don't know.
<query_k> hi all
<query_k> I have a question regarding openoffice spreadsheet
<jussi01> !ask | query_k
<ubotu> query_k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<query_k> Anyone know how can i get the address of the cell that gave me the minimum while using the min function
<disting> hello, totem movie player is the only one that is in full volume and other players such as mplayer wouldn't turn high enough even on it's full volume. but on alsamixer everything is up high. how can i fix this please? :D thank you
<jussi01> !repeat | disting
<ubotu> disting: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu> Are nVidia drivers for my graphic card required for me to extend my desktop to a second monitor or can I do without those drivers?
<ubuntu> I've looked at the FAQ and at the help system within KDE but I don't see any mentions of how to exten your monitor to a second desktop
<jussi01> !dualhead | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubuntu> thanks juss appreciated
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !xinerama > ubuntu
<ubuntu> Xinerama vs twintip
<ubuntu> ack
<ubuntu> twinview
<ubuntu> ahas nyone tried both?
<ubuntu> I'm not looking for someone to babysit me through the install I 'm just wondering if there's one that has a particular feature that's useful which the other one wouldn't
<ubuntu> I started with the livecd
<ubuntu> it's pretty cool I have a laptop and practicly everything works out of the box
<ubuntu> the only thing I don't understand is..
<ubuntu> I have a bluetooth mouse/kb...
<ubuntu> they'll only work if I have my usb dongle plugged in egven if the laptop supports usb (maybe I need to install a binary driver)
<ubuntu> and if the dongle is in when thcomputer is booting... the mouse/kb work for 5-120 seconds but then they stop working and I have to pull out/plugin the dongle again
<ubuntu> anyone had similar experiences?  it's not that it doesn't work.. it's just acting wierd
<jussi01> ubuntu: hat sounds weird, I have no such issues with my bt mouse
<jussi01> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jussi01> ubuntu: there might be something there
<ubuntu> I have a logitech rig
<ubuntu> ;/
<ubuntu> at least it works
<ubuntu> hehe
<ubuntu> maybe once I go from LiveCD to he HD install it'll work better who knows
<ubuntu> I know I'm switching soon
<jussi01> ubuntu: my mouse is also logitech...
<ubuntu> I just need to use the LiveCD for another week or so
<simonova> I'm trying to install the kde4 beta files, but something went wrong, and now I have a ton of broken dependencies that apt-get -f install won't fix
<ubuntu> bleh
<ubuntu> why isntall something beta
<ubuntu> unless you expect stuff to go wrong
<simonova> it comes out in 3 days
<ubuntu> betas are for people whoave too much time on their hand
<ubuntu> s
<simonova> I was assuming it'd be somewhere near stable
<ubuntu> typically programers playing around
<ubuntu> I hear ya
<llutz> wait for 4.1 and ask again for stability
<simonova> is there any way to remove broken packages?
<llutz> apt-get remove package (maybe with force-option)
<simonova> what is the force option?
<llutz> simonova: man apt-get tells you (--force-yes)
<Tm_T> nooooooo
<Tm_T> not that force option
<humbolto> suddenly archive files do not open embedded in my konqueror anymore. how to get it back like it was?
<simonova> hmm, it still wants me to run apt-get -f install
<simonova> which refuses to work
<llutz> then try dpkg
<waylandbill> I have firefox working with dansguardian. Is there a way to require using dansguardian? Like making firefox and konqueror not work with a direct connection?
<humbolto> Why does Kubuntu try to cripple KDE to be as dumb as GNOME is?
<humbolto> Why those insanely stupid default settings for konqueror?
<humbolto> I want konqueror to be konqueror! If I'd like a GNOME-ish desktop I'd use GNOME!
<humbolto> Give me back my KDE!
<sub[t]rnl> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<sub[t]rnl> oh, he's gone.. heh
<sub[t]rnl> humbolto➜ sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<humbolto> Is that the policy? Free speach? I did just ask questions so far!
<stdin> humbolto: you didn't ask a support question the whole time, just complained.
<humbolto> I deinstalled the kubuntu-default-settings package.
<humbolto> Since when this channel is just about support?
<drif> from the very beginning?
<sub[t]rnl> read the topic?
<humbolto> Well, that's why I am here. I want to find support for my opinion!
<humbolto> Do you think people who go for Kubuntu don't choose KDE for it's features? Like it's rocking file manager konqueror?
<sub[t]rnl> i told you how to get the default KDE profile back for konqueror
<stdin> if you have a specific question then I suggest you ask it
<sub[t]rnl> problem solved?
<humbolto> Well, I had. Why is it that Kubuntu thinks they need to cripple KDE?
<sub[t]rnl> funny how adding one simplified konq profile is "crippling" kde
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<tuxick> why do the search results i find on the wiki point to ubuntu?
<stdin> humbolto: you'll get no more warnings here
<tuxick> looked for info about compiz and they tell me all sorts of gnome stuff
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tuxick> how come adept just showed it?
<tuxick> ah ok no by default
<stdin> still installable, just not install by default because it's horrible
<humbolto> stdin: First, there were no warnings so far what so ever! Second, if anybody is interested in improving Kubuntu's acceptance, I suggest you listen to your users instead of banning them. Of course I acknowledge you are all volunteers, ...
<humbolto> stdin: you guys just shot me in the back without any prior warnings.
<stdin> humbolto: I didn't ban you, and the remove was a warning
<stdin> if you feel you want to discuss it more, join #ubuntu-ops
<humbolto> stdin: one might see it that way, another might not.
<sub[t]rnl> he didn't ban you... thats obvious.. and he just said he warned you by removing you..
<sub[t]rnl> only one way to see it
<tuxick> stdin: i was just curious
<tuxick> it's not working anyway
<tuxick> cries about xgl
<tuxick> ooh dear, it's all gnomish stuff?
<stdin> what is?
<tuxick> gentoo docs about xgl talk about gtk+
<ForgeAus> its qtless?
<humbolto> sub[t]rnl: yes, now that he mentioned his removal was a warning, I can see that too. But usually before you through somebody off a runnig train, you warn him in text. anyhow, not worth any further discussion.
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja> my knetworkmanager crashed and now it won't work wifi, nothing happens when my wifi card is on even if airsnort works good
<bobesponja> any idea how I can get the wifi manager to work again?
<teclo-> Hello, how can I tell kubuntu that i don't wanna use dolphin as file manager, but only konqueror...
<stdin> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<mohi> hi all
<mohi> if I install Koffice2, would it conflicts with my current Koffice?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :-)
<ubunturos> is dolphin a lightweight Konqueror ? (or sort of )
<BluesKaj> mohi, how are you going to install it ?
<BluesKaj> yeah sort of
<mohi> BluesKaj: adept-manager
<BluesKaj> ok mohi , then installing koffice 2 will prolly replace the original
<mohi> BluesKaj: shit!
<stdin> it won't conflict afaik
<mohi> BluesKaj: does Koffice2 have live disk?
<BluesKaj> mohi, I didn't say it would destroy your settings and data , it should save all that
<mohi> cool! tanx ;)
<andres6> good mourning
<BluesKaj> no such thing :)
<LjL> ubunturos: not quite... dolphin is a file manager - period - konqueror is mostly a kparts shell, i.e. it is a place where any contents provided by kparts can be displayed. so it acts as a web browser, a generic file viewer, and a file manager as well
<ubunturos> LjL: hmm, so, could dolphin be like one of the kpart
<ubunturos> 's content?
<LjL> ubunturos: yes indeed. the file browsing part.
<ubunturos> coo! - KDE rocks!
<BluesKaj> I like konq cuz one can tab browse files and websites in one app
<ubuntu__> Hello I am installing and partitioning manually but I have a question: Do I need a mount point for sawp?
<ubuntu__> swap
<llutz> ubuntu__: no
<ubuntu__> llutz: thanks
<ubuntu__> I wonder if I shud make a /usr partition :S What do you guys think?
<trappist> ubuntu__: I wouldn't
<trappist> I'd do /var and /home
<pag> trappist, why /var ?
<trappist> ubuntu__, pag: http://blog.linuxkungfu.org/blog/index.php?/archives/15-My-Partitioning-Preferences.html
<trappist> pag: short answer, logs can fill up your hard drive.  if a /var partition fills up you'll be ok, but if / fills up you could have a bad day
<pag> trappist, true, but if you have ~10GB for / and do not run any web/mail servers, then fill up is highly unlikely
<pag> my var is < 500MB
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> one question, i dont see windows xp in grub menu when booting. It just dissapeared. Why is this?
<trappist> pag: yeah that's the thing it really all depends on your usage.
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<trappist> pag: but "it depends" isn't all that helpful an answer to somebody asking for advice :)
<ubuntu__> Is it a good idea to make /home fat32 or shud I mae another partitition to share with Windows?
<pag> lovre, have you moved the XP entry within your menu.lst?
<llutz> trappist: then you also should consider a separate partition for /tmp
<trappist> ubuntu__: making /home fat32 is a very, very bad idea
<LjL> stdin, why does every incarnation of the kde4 packages break URL handling (at least from konversation) in a novel way each time? >:
<ubuntu__> trappist: thanks :D
<trappist> ubuntu__: back in my dual booting days I had a fat32 partition that I mounted as /data
<ubuntu__> trappist: I am still rather clueless x_X
<stdin> LjL: what happens?
<lovre> pag: i didnt touch anything. I just restarted comp, and there wasnt xp in the menu anymore
<lovre> pag: can i get it back anyhow?
<Chousuke> hmm
<trappist> ubuntu__: fat32 doesn't understand unix file permissions.  you'll find a lot of stuff doesn't work if /home is fat32.
<ubuntu__> trappist: hmmm do I need to set a mount point for my fat32? :S
<BluesKaj> lovre, pastebin your grub menu : kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ... maybe we can help
<pag> lovre, pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ) your menu.lst please
<trappist> ubuntu__: if you want access to it from linux, yes.
<lovre> omw
<Chousuke> ubuntu should mount it automatically
<ubuntu__> trappist: can I put a random name like /windows?
<trappist> ubuntu__: sure
<llutz> ubuntu__: if you are jsut a single user, mount it into $HOME/data
<LjL> stdin: well, after the dist-upgrade i did today, i get "KDEInit could not launch 'kfmclient-kde4'.: Could not find 'kfmclient-kde4' executable.". before, URLs would simply open in Konqueror "4" instead of Konqueror "3"
<LjL> (i'm talking while being in KDE 3)
<Chousuke> ubuntu: you can mount any filesystem anywhere.
<Chousuke> ubuntu: sometimes even twice.
<Chousuke> which is pretty funky, but possible :P
<lovre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51208/
<lovre> here it is
<ubuntu__> Chousuke:  :P
<Chousuke> the only restriction is that you must have a / :)
<llutz> and it's nice to mount something on top of / :)
<pag> lovre, is Windows at first partition of first hard-drive?
<lovre> pag: there is only 1 hard drive
<stdin> LjL: hmm, there should be a wrapper script in place for that, /me looks into it
<pag> lovre, but is it on first partition? ( sda1 )
<lovre> pag: no
<ubuntu__> hmmm ubuntu partitioning thingy says I have unusable space :S
<lovre> pag: actually, yes, its sda1
<lovre> pag: sory
<llutz> ubuntu__: you tried to create more than 4 primary partitions?
<pag> lovre, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51209/ that'll do it then :)
<lovre> pag: as i can see, there is entry missing
<ubuntu__> llutz: yes
<ubuntu__> llutz: swap the onde for windows / /home and I was left with some space
<ubuntu__> *one
<llutz> ubuntu__: you only can have 4, make one of them an extended drive with logical partitions in it
<lovre> pag: thank you, i will restart to check it, brb
<pag> lovre, sure. come back to tell if it worked :)
<llutz> ubuntu__: installing linux on logical partitions works fine
<LjL> stdin: FYI, i just tried a PDF link instead of an HTML link (still in Konversation), and it opens with KPDF "3" as it should. (also, any URL i open from within Konqueror "3" opens in Konqueror "3", but i suppose Konqueror handles its own links internally)
<ubuntu__> llutz: :S
<stdin> LjL: yeah, basically the wrapper script for kde4s kfmclient seems to have gone missing somehow
<LjL> stdin: why does HTML go to kfm anyway? seems a bit counter-intuitive, shouldn't it just go to konqueror?
<stdin> LjL: it's always been kfmclient (from kde3), kfmclient was/is used to open konqueror in the right "mode"
<stdin> makes it start faster
<LjL> one of those wonderful KDE hacks, i see ;P
<stdin> otherwise it'd have to determine the mime type as it get's the content (slower)
<LjL> stdin: well but somehow it does at least for PDF files
<BluesKaj> I prefer konq as a browser (seems safer somehow), but wish it was abit faster at loading webpages
<LjL> still from http:// i mean of course
<lovre> pag: it worked, thank you very much
<pag> lovre, np :)
<LjL> BluesKaj: perhaps it'll improve with webkit... it's not that slow really though, if you time the loading time you'll probably find it's about on par with firefox, except that the loading feedback is different
<LjL> nobody seems to like konqueror very much... but remember we're among the few who can claim their own html engine which is not only pretty good and pretty standards compliant, but which also has been ported to numerous successful commercial products :)
<BluesKaj> LjL, webkit?
<LjL> BluesKaj, webkit is the port of khtml that's been created by Apple for their (Mac OS X default) Safari browser, and which is also used in Symbian S60 devices and a couple other places. there's currently an effort to merge it back with the original KHTML, or at least to make it usable from Konqueror. i think you can try it right now with the KDE 4 packages
<BluesKaj> well, konq isn't the most appealing eyecandy-wise , but I've learned to appreciate it's flexibility :)
<stdin> the liveCD used webkit by default
<BluesKaj> still running kde3.8 so i 'll wait til 4 is stable enuff for me to install without a miriad od backfixes :)
<stdin> I've seen plasmoids embeded in webpages using webkit
<LjL> BluesKaj: don't hold your breath ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe LjL
<BluesKaj> did i say kde 3.8 ?...i meant 3.5.8 of course
<LjL> stdin: also, konqueror doesn't start from the k menu in KDE 4 (i guess for the same reason), and System Settings also doesn't load
<stdin> LjL: konqueror doesn't run because the .desktop uses kfmclient-kde4, systemsettings for another reason
<stmartin> hi!
<stmartin> I have one problem, on ubuntu and kubuntu
<stmartin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661770
<BluesKaj> !IPv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<stmartin> didn't I correctly disabled ipv6?
<stmartin> is my method correct?
<BluesKaj> stmartin, the tutorial describes the correct method to disable IPv6
<LjL> stdin, and launching Dolphin from the K menu results in *two* Dolphin windows opening, one in /home/kde4/KDE, and one in /home/kde4/4 (both of which, of course, don't exist. /home/kde4 itself is the correct directory for my KDE 4 user)
<stmartin> but why I can't update my linux?
<stdin> LjL: yep, I'm working on that one as we speak
<jussi01> skype
<mkitzman> Hello, is there anyone who could Give me a few pointers about samba in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> gotta go , BBL
<stmartin> ok, thanks BluesKaj
<Dr_willis> mkitzman,  the samba-doc package - has several html books on the topic. :) care to ask a more specifc question?
<mkitzman> sure
<mkitzman> I have a kubuntu system set up with a share I would like to mount in windows.  I can see the computer on the network, but when I enter my username and password to try and mount it, it returns askinG for my password aGain
<mkitzman> and here is the crazy part, I have added my samba user...
<mkitzman> sorry about my "G"s, somethinG is GoinG on with my keyboard and GooGle desktop....
<Dr_willis> mkitzman,  use 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME' and give the user a samba password.
<mkitzman> i have done this, and verrified that my username was added.
<Dr_willis> also  - you might want to enable the home shares in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<mkitzman> is this needed?
<Dr_willis> Thats about alli have to do to get the home shares going.
<Dr_willis> You did enable a share?
<Dr_willis> None are enabled by default/
<mkitzman> yes, but not my home directory.
<Dr_willis> what one did you enable then?  there may be a mistake in how ya did it.
<mkitzman> /var/www
<Dr_willis> I normally just uncomment the homes.. the problem with sharing /var/www - is the owership OF that www dir.
<Dr_willis> I dont think you can just share it - and let everyone have write permission to it.
<mkitzman> yeah, I chanGed the ownership of that directory to me...
<Dr_willis> I would enable the home shares - just to see that  samba is working right.. then you could always link /var/www to /home/whatever/var/www i guess :)
<Dr_willis> or ssh in to the box and copy the files to the right place.
<mkitzman> hmm
<mkitzman> I could give that a whirl.
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with web servers. so cant tell ya more. there may be a better way to do it.
<Dr_willis> its possible that messing with who owns stuff in that dir. May break the webserver.
<mkitzman> no problem, thanks for the advice.  :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I got a link in /var/www/mythweb to my mythtv install . :) ya could make a linkto the users home/www i guess also
<mkitzman> hmm, that could work as well
<mkitzman> that's a good idea
<XxXValeteXxX> ok people so how is this for a partitioning scheme: NFTS for Windows (primary); FAT32 at /windows (primary); swap (logical); / (primary); /home (logical). What do you think? :S
<XxXValeteXxX> the linux partiotions are using reiserfs
<Dr_willis> well.. windows can read/write ext2/3 now a days.. and linux can read/write ntfs.. so do you need a fat32 any more?
<lovre> can anyone recommend a program like dreamweaver, but for kubuntu, I need a wysiwyg html editor for linux, that is at leat good. ?
<pag> !info kompozer | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: kompozer: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8510 kB, installed size 26160 kB
<XxXValeteXxX> Dr_willis: I wasnt really sure of what I was doing xD
<lovre> pag: thank you very much. Is it ok for php development also?
<Dr_willis> lets see.. Windows XP (primary) (swap primary) (/ Primary) and (home Primary) :)
<Dr_willis> is about what i use.
<Dr_willis> actually i tend to put swap at the very end.
<pag> lovre, to be honest: I have no idea at all - I've never done any webpages
<Dr_willis> I recall that resizing partitions with the parted tools can be a little annoying - if they are not primaries.
<Dr_willis> But i havent resized any in a long time.
<lovre> pag: ok, thank you :D
<Dr_willis> Or if installing Kubuntu - set up like ( windows primary) (A bunch of the HD unallocat4ed) - The installer will  allocate/fdisk/format the Unallocated space as needed.
<XxXValeteXxX> Dr_willis: oooh I  shoudlnt have used a fat32 partition =_=
<XxXValeteXxX> Dr_willis: oh nvm too late
<XxXValeteXxX> xD
<Dr_willis> XxXValeteXxX,  i dont use fat32  partitions any more.
<Dr_willis> Unless you just want some place to keep your mp3's :) i guess
<XxXValeteXxX> Dr_willis: oh well at least I can save my important windows stuff in another partition, just in case windows gets messed up =\
<nexamac> anyone got any great suggestions to why i cant connect to internetpages via browsers?
<nexamac> i can ping them, and im on IRC now, but just cant open them :|
<mdasilva> nexamac: telnet www.somewebsite.com 80
<mdasilva> GET /
<mdasilva> see if you get a response
<dthacker-work> hi, we've changed wireless keys and encryption methods at work, but KNetworkManager will net let me select the new encryption method.  How do I get it done?
<nexamac> mdasilva: connection closed by foreign host
 * marcx zbohom budte ... zajtra zbohom budem
<nexamac> dthacker-work: if you man iwconfig and skip to line 207 theres a whole section on that subject :)
<orphemal> Buenas ... primeroque nada un saludo a todos...
<orphemal> tengo un problema con mi laptop y
<orphemal> con la conexion Wireless....
<BluesKaj> !es | orphemal
<ubotu> orphemal: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<orphemal> ubotu: tnx ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx ;) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dthacker-work> nexamac: tnx, perhaps it's time to abandon the GUI
<nexamac> ;|
<nexamac> GUI is sweet, but terminal is effective :P
<nexamac> hmm
<nexamac> reboot time
<dthacker-work> bye for now....
<Verr> k
<nexamac> back <3
<luigi> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !it | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<W8TAH|Class> hi folks -- i have a kubuntu gusty laptop -- i use it in 3 modes -- wireless (broadcom card which does work) wired and docked (wired) i need it to be able to traverse connections etc seamlessly -- for the past 3 weeks ive been using it wirelessly without any problems - now i cant use it wired - i need help please
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH|Class: hmmm, knetworkmanager doesn't see that you are attached to wired?
<W8TAH|Class> lemme check
<W8TAH|Class> does not appear to
<W8TAH|Class> i have a link light
<thomasnuggetts__> can anyone help me with my apache2 server? I don't know how to set up the configuration file so that when you enter my domain it goes to a specific page
<W8TAH|Class> ive used this laptop under several variants of linux (ubuntu, gentoo and kubuntu) it worked great under fiesty but since i upgraded to gusty -- ive had lots of fits
<W8TAH|Class> nosrednaekim: for whatever perverse reason, its now working
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH|Class: yeah... people have been saying such things about gutsy... from that i've noticed, the .10 relase is always less stable
<W8TAH|Class> ugh
<W8TAH|Class> so i gotta live with 6 months of this?
<W8TAH|Class> or can i wipe out and roll back to fiesty
<W8TAH|Class> my gusty desktop works great
<jussi01> W8TAH|Class: 4 months ;)
<W8TAH|Class> gag
<W8TAH|Class> LOL
<Dr_willis> Gusty works here - with very few issues.
<nosrednaekim> it just broke suspend for me, but everything else works
<Dr_willis> note that i NEVER upgrade. I do clean installs.
<W8TAH|Class> Dr_willis: far as i can tell -- this is the only problem ive had but its big
<Dr_willis> i never use suspend anyway. :) no idea if that works or not.
<W8TAH|Class> Dr_willis: id prefer to do that but in a dual boot situation thats a problem
<BluesKaj> gutsy is ok, but i don't see many advantages over feisty
<Dr_willis> My wireless finially sta4rted workign with gutsy.
<Dr_willis> gutsy has more games in the repos. :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's what I mean...no advantages :)
<W8TAH|Class> LOL
<W8TAH|Class> ya
 * W8TAH|Class !a gamer
<thomasnuggetts__> can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> games ...bah humbug!...buy an xbox!
<W8TAH|Class> thomasnuggetts__: id try the #apache room
<stmartin> hi!
<Dr_willis> I got an xbox. :) brother gave it to me.
<Dr_willis> i just cant find any games for it i like.
<Dr_willis> Hwllo stmartin
<yao_ziyuan> remember last time i reported here that kubuntu has poor support for east asian language display and input (e.g. chinese)?
<stmartin> I have broadband connection. I chose Networking and on the second tab, i chose Static Ip address
<stmartin> what should I write in?
<Dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  no. :P
<yao_ziyuan> someone in #ubuntu-cn told me that ubuntu has perfect support for these while kubuntu doesn't
<Dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  Possible. Could be somthing that GNOME has worked on more then KDE has.
<yao_ziyuan> so my suggestion is make kubuntu as good as ubuntu in this aspect
<stmartin> Dr_willis do u know what do I need to write in?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: as you were told last time, this is not the place for that.
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  my isp gives me a dyamic ip. If your assigns you a static ip. then you need toenter the ip they gave you.
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: please file a bug
<stmartin> I have dynamic IP
<yao_ziyuan> Dr_willis: yes, particularly, KDE's support for east asian language input is via a program called SKIM while GNOME uses GIM, and SKIM sucks very much compared to GIM
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  then you dont want to set  a static ip.
<stmartin> than, what should I do?
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  if its dynamic.. then its NOt static.. You set it to use dynamic ip. You dont write in anything
<stmartin> but, I must choose Static Ip or DHCP
<Dr_willis> You set the system to use the dhcp server.
<yao_ziyuan> jussi01: give me the bug filing url and i'd like to drop a few lines
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jussi01> !bug | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_willis> NOW youa re asking the right question.. :) - Not static , only other optiuon is to use dhcp. :)
<stmartin> Dr_willis what to choose?
<stmartin> Static Ip or DHCP?
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  you said theres a dhcp button.. since youa re using dynamic - thats using dhcp.
<Dr_willis> which i though twas the default anyway.
<stmartin> I tried several times before with DHCP, but it seems like my connection isn't working properly
<ScorpKing> how can i hide and unhide the menubar in apps?
<Dr_willis> Thats possible..  stmartin  or there could be some other quirk/thing going on.  You are connected wired from the network card on the pc. to the cable modem? or whats your exact setup?
<stmartin> i have switch, and adsl modem
<W8TAH|Class> back in a moment -- testing something
<stmartin> adsl modem (d-link)
<yao_ziyuan> also,
<yao_ziyuan> another question:
<yao_ziyuan> now i found that KDE's clock can use the digital font
<yao_ziyuan> i think it should be default
<yao_ziyuan> it's a big selling point for me
<stmartin> I disabled ipv6 also
<stmartin> because of slow connection
<stmartin> then I get advice that I should change something in my networking panel
<stmartin> so I tried with Static IP address and seems it is working perfectly
<stmartin> I have Ethernet connection
<yao_ziyuan> an open source project's bug reporting and fixing process is much more efficient than a closed source one like Windows, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyuan, sometimes one can actually find solutions in the bug report pages :)
<yao_ziyuan> diff files...
<yao_ziyuan> patches
<ScorpKing> found it. control + m. nvm
<chris062689> Hello.
<jussi01> !hi
<jussi01> oh, bot gone.
<jussi01> hi chris062689
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stmartin> Dr.willis are u there?
<yao_ziyuan> the digital clock style is so cool...
<Caarrie|mac> anyone know why i have the process date running at between 0 and 100% cpu
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I have an issue with a Buntu booting
<DaSkreech> it reached dhcpbd and just stops
<DaSkreech> even if I start it manually
<DaSkreech> if you look at it without the splash 1/2 the time the dhcdbd generates an [OK] the other it doesn't but regardless it simply stops there
<DaSkreech> if I manually start dbus and dhcdbd it works fine
<DaSkreech> if I manually start the DM (slated to start right after dhcdbd in the startup list) that also starts fine
<yao_ziyuan> filed two...
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/181309
<yao_ziyuan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/181300
<_ubuntu> hi
<thedoc2097> Hi people there! I need some help with the grub bootloader! Somebody there that knwos something about it
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  ive seen if the dhcp server isent responding - where it can take a min. or more for it go timeout. But  it MAY be hanging at whatever is right past the dhcp setp
<DaSkreech> Sat there for an houe
<DaSkreech> hour
<_ubuntu> who?
<DaSkreech> and again it does it even if I start it manually
<_ubuntu> haha
<DaSkreech> !grub | thedoc2097
<ubotu> thedoc2097: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_ubuntu> hi ppl there
<thedoc2097> !grub
<_ubuntu_> any Linux user?
<Dr_willis> This channel is full of linux users.
<_ubuntu_> good :D
<Dr_willis> Hot Linux Chix even! :)
<thedoc2097> Sorry butthis won´t help me. Because the /boot directory of my distro is on another partition and i don´t know how to link to this directory
<thedoc2097> distro is on hda3 and /boot is on hda4
<Dr_willis> thedoc2097,  normally you mount /boot to the proper place on /
<DaSkreech> thedoc2097: So?
<_ubuntu_> u know its my 1st time to use linux and iam working from the booting CD too :D
<Dr_willis> which is /boot :)
<DaSkreech> _ubuntu_: Welcome
<_ubuntu_> thanx :)
<_ubuntu_> i have final exam tomorrow in linux
<thedoc2097> it´s a silly thing, but i have no other possibility as to put the boot directory to an another partition, because the distro i installed is a live distro and uses all the space of the partition
<Dr_willis> the only real differance in the grub configs - i think is the location of the root directive.. actually that may point to the root partition also.
<_ubuntu_> i got so curs to use every thing in it
<Dr_willis> Many disrtos set up seperate /boot partitions
<_ubuntu_> iam actually a windows lover , but i start to love linux
<stmartin> Hi! Why I have double ubuntu's when I boot ?
<Dr_willis> loving windows is like having an 'abusive lover'
<_ubuntu_> me and me :)
<thedoc2097> yeah, thats my problem. When I installed the backtrack3 distro there was no /boot directory on the distros partition, but if i boot from cd there is a boot directory, so i copied the /boot directory to hda4
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  you mean 2  Grub entries for ubuntu in the grub menu?
<stmartin> yes
<_ubuntu_> but u know in programs its so easy to work in windows
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  one for each kernel, and options for a recovery mode.
<thedoc2097> and i don´t know what path i should use in grub /dev/hda4/boot/vmlinuz doesn´t work
<stmartin> There are 4
<stmartin> 2 pairs same
<Dr_willis> _ubuntu_,  it can be.. but it depends on the task
<_ubuntu_> in networks in prefer linux ,
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  Thats normal.
<stmartin> Dr_willis, which I should click on?
<_ubuntu_> yes exactly
<stmartin> The 1 or the 3-rd?
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  try the first one? logically that would be the newest.
<DaSkreech> thedoc2097: You should probably read the grub entry
<_ubuntu_> ok guys , nice to see u here tonight
<thedoc2097> ???
<_ubuntu_> keep the success
<Dr_willis> Grub is the kind of tool - its worth learning/reading and learning well.
<stmartin> and what will happen if I click on the 3-rd?
<DaSkreech> stmartin: The newest on unless it gives you issues then the 3rd
<thedoc2097> I can edit the grub entry that´s not the problem, but I am not sure what path i have to put in
<_ubuntu_> Bye :)
<DaSkreech> stmartin: You boot up in a old kernel (by default )
<DaSkreech> _ubuntu_: come back soon
<thedoc2097> daskreech : you have any idea which path i have to use if the /boot directory is on hda4
<_ubuntu_> i will after finals :)
<DaSkreech> hd(0,4) ?
<stmartin> but I have the updates, again on the 3-rd
<thedoc2097> no, hd0,3
<_ubuntu_> thanx for ur kind DaSkreech :)
<stmartin> I think they are the same
<DaSkreech> thedoc2097: Ah right correct :)
<thedoc2097> lol :-)
<DaSkreech> stmartin: they would be
<stmartin> so why there are double same pair?
<DaSkreech> stmartin: Linux is good like that. as little discrimination as possible
<DaSkreech> stmartin: One is older
<stmartin> so the 3-rd is older?
<Dr_willis> hda4 would be  hd0,3 in grub terminology
<DaSkreech> if the new one does something horribly wrong and breaks your machine you can just choose the old one and continue doing work
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  look at the version #'s on the kernels.. I imagine one is higher.. that should be the first one
<DaSkreech> stmartin: Right
<Dr_willis> It keeps an entry for ALL your kernels.. just in case one dosent work.
<DaSkreech> stmartin: It's a safety feature
<Dr_willis> and No it dosent take up a lot of disk space. :P
<DaSkreech> stmartin: Suppose you install a new kernel and it breaks say your video card  driver?
<stmartin> ok, thanks. And I still haven't solved the mistery with the network?
<Dr_willis> actually if you used envy, or automatix, installing a new kernel often WILL break the video card driver.
<DaSkreech> You couldn't do anything but now you can just go back to the one that works and there you go
<Dr_willis> so dont use those. :)
<stmartin> I tried with DHCP and it didn't work
<stmartin> I tried with Static IP, and it works
 * DaSkreech thanks Dr_willis for the good plug :)
<Dr_willis> if it works.. whats the problem?
<stmartin> but I have dynamic Ip address, I am 100% sure
<stmartin> and do u know how to disconnect
<Dr_willis> disconnect? why bother?
<stmartin> I connect through terminal
<stmartin> pon dsl-provider
<Dr_willis> You on dialup?
<stmartin> no, broadband connection
<Dr_willis> dsl is 24/7 isent it
<DaSkreech> YOu can dialup into broadband
<stmartin> I started pon dsl-provider
<stmartin> in the terminal
<tzd> anyone using videopods here please?
<Dr_willis> I have no knowledge/expeience with DSL other then to hear.. its a PITA. :)
<stmartin> I tried poff to disconnect, but didn't want to disconnect the connection
<Dr_willis> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> and thats the extent of my DSL experience. :)
<w8tah_> hi folks - how does one configure the graphical greeter in kdm under gusty?
<w8tah_> mine currently has the user list but i want the one without it
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<Dr_willis> Install the kdmtheme tool and some themes for it.. and have fun
<Dr_willis> :)
<w8tah_> kewl
<Dr_willis> I tend to favor simple looking themes for kdm.
<w8tah_> nods
<Dr_willis> hmm,, too bad ubotu  dont poste the  found: info without the commas, you could just cut/paste the list :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: talk to seveas
<w8tah_> Dr_willis: one more question - once that theme manager is installed -- where is it hidden?
<solid_liq> Dr_willis, hey, did you ever find ##linux-coders?
<DaSkreech> w8tah_: System settings
<w8tah_> thanks
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: any ideas on the boot up issue?
<voonte> Hm, so I tried to install the minimal cd of gutsy to get a minimal system. I deselected all options (lamp server, desktop etc) but still OpenOffice gets installed.
<voonte> Is it possible to install a minimal system any other way?
<mathias> test åäö
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: What's up?
<Dr_willis> W8TAH,  i run the tool kdmtheme i belive.. its in the settings menus/panels/tools somewhere
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  got the week off.. and we are having 100 year floods. :)
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Ack
<Dr_willis> and the bank account is on 0 :(
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Double Ack
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> and the fire FINLALLY realized why i told her not to slurge on Xmas!  and of course its MY fault.
<Dr_willis> the wife i mean.. :) not fire.. heh
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Doing anything with your week off?
<Dr_willis> Cleaning house.. and cleaning house.. and cleaning house.
<Minataku> Triple ack.
<Dr_willis> so far shes rearanged her room 5 times. I aint got anything else done. she yells at me every 5 min. so... DONT get married.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, gonna fire the wife ? :)
<Minataku> I'll be getting a broken DECpc 433 and a working HP 700/RX X Terminal on Thursday
<Minataku> :D
<Dr_willis> Inlaws keep comming over wanting to play Dominos.. so i never get anyting done in the afternoon. either. -
<JuJuBee> I have a runaway mysql query (i think) and mysql server not responding.... How do I restart mysql properly?
<Dr_willis> BRB..gotta do a little work.
<BluesKaj> wifey and me have been together for 43 yrs...we have our own pc's in seperate rooms...it works, somehow :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  the problem is every 4 min... shes yelling at me to come in ther and do somthing.. she just sits there and thinks about how to rearange her room... or wants a drink.. or wants to ask me somthing... or.....
<Dr_willis> she dosent realize that shes doing this however.. :)
<shadowhywind> Hay all does anyone know of the settings needed to get WPA2 to work with wpa_supplicant?
<Dr_willis> I have to go to work to rest up.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shadowhywind> thanks
 * DaSkreech chuckles
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, yup, i know the feeling ...wife still works (thank God) , but it won't be long til she retires too ...then the fun will really start
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  get an RV and travel! :)
<Dr_willis> Then drive away when shes looking at the grand canyon!
<BluesKaj> haha!
 * Dr_willis quickly clears the screen
<JuJuBee> Can either of you help me with a mysql question ?
<JuJuBee> http://pastebin.com/m7d286c2e
<Dr_willis> JuJuBee,  we can try/ im not too good at myswl however.
<BluesKaj> the GC is looooong drive from here
<Dr_willis> Ido have a book on MySql. :) it was in the bargin bin
<DaSkreech> argh!
<Dr_willis> But that problem is over my head. :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know when they plan on releasing a Kubuntu Hardy Alpha with KDE4?
<bigon> hi
<JuJuBee> Thanks anyway...
<Dr_willis> I would start small and build up with simpleer queries. and see if  thers somthing fundamental you are doing wrong.
<BluesKaj> FunnyLookinHat, that question remains a mystery or closely guarded secret , it seems :(
<bigon> is it normal that I get -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps when building decibel?
<FunnyLookinHat> BluesKaj, heh, figures   : )
<Minataku> Given the direction *buntu has been taking lately, it's probably a "closely guarded secret"
<Minataku> aka "Needless proprietarism"
<Minataku> But then I'm getting angry again
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry
<steveire> Hi. Can QtParted resize a vista partition cleanly?
<BluesKaj> FunnyLookinHat, I'm a bit reluctant to try kde4 anyway, after seeing all the probs ppl are having with it ...pll like me who are basically CLI neophites and filesystem ignoramases :)
<BluesKaj> err ignoramuses
<Dr_willis> But its the latest and greatest! and ya just gotta have the newest of everything!
<kristian_> hi an alle
<kristian_> hi to al
<Dr_willis> Im suprised we dont see more  firefox 3. questions actually :)
<BluesKaj> never been an early adopter ...comes from being cheap and not rich mostly :)
<BluesKaj> I have FF3 beta running fine in windows
<BluesKaj> beta2
<Dr_willis> yep. i just notice a lot of my extensions dont work. :(
<Dr_willis> but they will eventually
<JuJuBee> Dr_willis : got my answer from #mysql, someone finally answered.  Thanks anyway.
<bluestorm> hello
<Dr_willis> of coruse it seems that  a lotof the extensions i did use. are getting integerated into firefox. :)  enhanced tabs and so forth
<bluestorm> do you know where i could get information about the kde4 packaging status ?
<DaSkreech> JuJuBee: What was it?
<bluestorm> (or at best, link to actually usable packages)
<BluesKaj> I noticed FF3 works ok but doesn't launch from a desktop icon on my setup
<JuJuBee> I needed to specify the relation between the tables using a JOIN.  Since I neglected to, I was getting the product of results from all tables (22+ million) rather than the 29 I expected.
<TunaTom> bluestorm: but, but... kde4 is to be relased on 11 !?!
<bluestorm> yes but it has been tagged already
<ntweat> hii
<bluestorm> so they could be packages around
<TunaTom> bluestorm: _If_ they are already packed, I would be willing to bet, no one would publish them before the official release !
<TunaTom> bluestorm: That would kinda spoil the party, wouldn't it?
<bluestorm> hm
<bluestorm> that's a point of view
<bluestorm> but my use case is not "spoiling"
<bluestorm> i'm writing a local press release
<bluestorm> and would be happy to include a "url to the ubuntu packages"
<bluestorm> i'll publish it on 11 too, but i can't wait for the ubuntu guys to decid to publish them to write my paper
<sd132> is anybody else  having problems with kopete logging into yahoo?
<DaSkreech> bluestorm: join the devel team then :)
<bluestorm> so if i don't see anything a couple of day before 11, i just won't speak of the ubuntu packages
<TunaTom> bluestorm: Oh, well, in that case you should definitely visit #kde4-devel . Perhaps jpwhiting or daskreech can advise you.
<ntweat> i cant log onto anything using kopete
<TunaTom> (oh, he's already there :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bluestorm> (of course i'll say "you can install them with your distro by the usual procedure" or something like that, but having a real link would have been nice)
<bluestorm> hm
<stdin> bluestorm: kde4 packaging status: "on target"
<ntweat> i m having problem with ntfs...
<sd132> well then i guess its time to remove kopete
<TunaTom> bluestorm:  Normally the kde-packages are published at kubuntu.com . A link to their page will be a save bet.
<ntweat> ya i jst installed Kubuntu again... m waiting for updates
<ntweat> pidgin is better than kopete
<thomas`> The version-upgrade "tool" in adept Manager is not working well, the sources are not found (404) due this howto: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<stdin> TunaTom: no, the'll be on the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa
<stdin> after the'll drip into -backports
<DaSkreech> ntweat: Yep but I give the Kopete team some props
<jackcy> has anybody worked with pykde anf konfigskeleton? i need help there
<jughead> how do I kill compiz and make sure it doesn't start?  I started it and restarted my laptop (I didn't put anything in ~/.kde/Autostart) and it keeps starting.  that would be ok except knetworkmanager is running in the upper left corner instead of the system tray, and my power settings manager is gone completely
<bluestorm> hm TunaTom, i'll do that at least, thanks
<stdin> jughead: use "kwin --replace" to stop compiz, then just logout and back in to test if it stops restarting it
<ntweat> i need some help with ntfs any1??
<jughead> stdin, I did that command and logged out and tried restarting it won't stop
<TunaTom> stdin: Thanks, but I thought about a (short) release note and install instructions :)
<hydrogen> uninstall compiz :)
<stdin> TunaTom: there will be, when 4.0.0 is released ;)
<jughead> hydrogen, should I do that while it's running?  I don't want a scneario were compiz wants to start but can't so I don't start x at all
<TunaTom> stdin: Yes, that's what I told bluestorm :)
 * TunaTom is doomed
<hydrogen> jughead: if it can't start kwin should I think..
<thomas`> Version Upgrade in the Adept Manager: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/459073
<stdin> jughead: you could try removing the files in ~/.kde/share/config/session (if any of them look like something to do with compiz)
<EliaNosft> hola
<EliaNosft> Alguien habla español
<mathias> hi all
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mathias> linux newbie here
<EliaNosft> ok
<EliaNosft> Gracias, Adios
<TunaTom> hi mathias. gotta problem to solve?
<stdin> thomas`: why do you have archive.kubuntu.de in there?
<mathias> TunaTom:  i guess therwill be plenty :)
<ntweat> mathia even i m a newbie
<jughead> I'm getting rid of it
<TunaTom> ntweat: in some regard, we're all newbies :)
<mathias> first i want to install firefox
<thomas`> stdin: dunno. how to change that?
<ntweat> tuna: can u help me with a problem??
<thomas`> stdin: change into what?
<TunaTom> mathias: did you have a look at adept?
<mathias> in adept i find it but it wants the cd  . do i realy need it ?
<ntweat> mathia: install it via ur adept manager!!
<TunaTom> ntweat: I'll do my very best .
<mathias> daamn i need e mouspad brb
<stdin> thomas`: open adept then go to Adept -> Manage Repositories and remove them, or (if there are no others) use de.archive.ubuntu.com
<ntweat> tuna: i was first on windows now i m shifting all my data is still on NTFS.. kubuntu is detecting the drives bt unable to mount them
<TunaTom> mathias: do you know how to start the adept manager?
<TunaTom> ntweat: are you comfortable with the console?
<mathias> TunaTom:  yes and i find a couple of firefox lines
<ntweat> tuna: ya.. i was using feisty for a week or so b4 shifting to gusty
<mathias> when i try to aply changes he wants the cd .. do i realy need it ?
<TunaTom> mathias: No.
<ntweat> mathia: as i did it in the old version it directly dwnloaded from the net!!
<ntweat> tuna: what may the prob??
<TunaTom> mathias: It's just that the CD is still registered as repository.
<thomas`> stdin: same 404 errors now with de.archive.ubuntu.com
<mathias> TunaTom:  my english suck (from sweden).. repository ?
<TunaTom> ntweat: try to drop to the console and mount the partition by hand.
<ntweat> tuna: dint get u...
<stdin> thomas`: you sure? I'm looking at http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz now
<ntweat> tuna: can u explain??
<TunaTom> mathias: The places where programs (and other stuff) is stored as packages.
<mathias> TunaTom:  tnx
<mathias> is thehe a easy way to upgrade  lik win update on kubuntu ?
<mathias> hate this keybord
<TunaTom> ntweat: When you try to double-click the ntfs-device in konqueror or dolphin, it says something about permissions?
<TunaTom> mathias: lol
<ntweat> mathias: adept automatically updates all s/w
<TunaTom> mathias: win update?
<ntweat> tunatom: getting this...
<ntweat> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<TunaTom> mathias: maybe ou want to remove the unneeded CD-Repository?
<mathias> TunaTom:  newer ever tryed windows ? :P
<ntweat> mathias: when u get used to kubuntu its better than windows any day!!!
<TunaTom> ntweat: yes, that's permissions. Open a console and
<TunaTom> less /etc/fstab
<mathias> ntweat:  for some .. i only trying for fun ..
<TunaTom> mathias: Well, yes, but you can't properly update a windows installation, can you?
<mathias> TunaTom:  how do i remowe cd-res...
<ntweat> tuna: here is what came...
<ntweat> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<ntweat> #
<ntweat> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<ntweat> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<ntweat> # /dev/sdb10
<ntweat> UUID=ace24c67-cb8d-448e-9ef0-ad48f0696e6d /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ntweat> # /dev/sdb9
<ntweat> UUID=86b9ecb6-46b9-4b6e-a7bb-f9d118c22c58 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ntweat> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<ntweat> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec 0       0
<ntweat> /etc/fstab (END)
<TunaTom> mathias: sorry, I have a german version, but it should be in the "Adept" menu...
<LjL> !paste | ntweat
<ubotu> ntweat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ntweat> sorry ubotu
<TunaTom> ntweat: Do you know on which device your ntfs partition resides?
<ntweat> yup!!
<mathias> TunaTom:  find it.. :)
 * inteliwasp finaly got a working linux os back on his laptop...
<ntweat> tuna: yup...
<TunaTom> mathias: in the second tab, the top entry is about the cd repository. Just uncheck it and close the configuration. You won't be asked for the cd again.
<thomas`> stdin: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/459243
<TunaTom> ntweat: try to mount that partition from the console.
<thomas`> the ../ubuntu/ is missing ?
<ntweat> tuna: i dont knw any commands...
<TunaTom> ntweat: like so: sudo mount /dev/DEVICENAME /mnt
<DaSkreech> hi mathias
<mathias> anyone use a nice msn messenger clone  ?
<mathias> hi DaSkreech
<TunaTom> ntweat: no fears
<DaSkreech> !info amsn | mathias
<ubotu> mathias: amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<ntweat> tuna: the partions r on the same drive as the linux
<ntweat> mathais: use pidgin
<TunaTom> ntweat: what does ls /dev/sdb* say?
<TunaTom> ntweat: Or better: What is the label of the partition in dolphin or konqueror ?
<stdin> thomas`: you forgot the "/ubuntu/" at the end of the line, it should be "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty ...."
<hydrogen> I need my normal user to be able to read /dev/input/event1.. whats the "proper way" to do this?
<ntweat> New Volume
<ntweat> tuna: new volume
<ntweat> tuna: i have 6 partions by that name
<Dr_willis> relabel them :)
<ntweat> tried that
<Dr_willis> these are windows? or Linux filesystems?
<kiiz> hi all. i use synaptic packages manager.i try tp update and it says some package cant be authenticated.pls what is wrong and how can i solve it
<ntweat> dr: windows NTFS
<Dr_willis> You proberly dont have the keys imported for some of the enabled repos.
<Dr_willis> i thouhg it asked if you wanted to still install them.. you can just have it install..
<ntweat> dr: explain newbie here
<hydrogen> currently I'm just chowning the event1 device to something my user can read
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> thats pretty ugly
<Dr_willis> ntweat,  i recall some linux tool that can  relable the ntfs disks.. I just change their labels from windows however.
<TunaTom> ntweat: if you right click the partition and open the properties, have a look at the meta-info tab. There is a "Device File"
<hydrogen> and it doesn't remember if atfer a reboot
<TunaTom> hydrogen: It's not about an ugly label but mounting the partition.
<hydrogen> I'm not talking to you!
<TunaTom> hydrogen: oops
<Dr_willis> for external/usb ntfs drives - i always just manually put a proper fstab line in fstab for them.
<DaSkreech> !katapult | mathias
<ubotu> mathias: katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<ntweat> tuna: jst 2 tabs mounting and general
<Dr_willis> External ext3 mount find here automaticially. but ntfs always has that error uid 1000 issue
<stdin> hydrogen: probably (guessing) something like ' "KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", MODE="0666" ' in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<ntweat> tuna: jst 2 tabs mounting and general
<hydrogen> stdin: thx
<TunaTom> ntweat: Any of these tabs contains the "Device file" ?
<thomas`> stdin: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  i18n-de/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<mathias> WOW... is there anyway i can regret somthing i done ??
<mathias> i tried to change som icons and stuff
<mathias> a theme of som kind
<ntweat> tuna: nopes
<mathias> now i missing plenty
<stdin> thomas`: post your sources.list to pastebin
<TunaTom> ntweat: Okay, back to the console then. What does ls /dev/sdb* say ?
<ntweat> tuna: its long whr shud i show it to u??
<ntweat> tuna: sorry
<kiiz> pls why does synaptic report that marked packages can't be athenticated
<ntweat> :tuna: it says... bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<thomas`> stdin: thanks a lot, now it works. i dropped some lines.
<mathias> damn.. where did i rezise my panel meny
<TunaTom> ntweat: Hmm. Mounting the partition is easy. You just have to know the device file.
<TunaTom> ntweat: To be honest, I have no idea on how to easily find out which device.
<ntweat> tuna is it smething like sda??
<TunaTom> ntweat: most probably.
<TunaTom> how many sda do you have?
<ntweat> tuna got them
<TunaTom> which one is it?
<ntweat> tuna its sdb8
<TunaTom> then in console type sudo mount /dev/sdb8 /mnt
<ntweat> ans 1 sda1
<Dr_willis> You might want to make some better mountpoint dirs. :) like /media/sdb8 and /media/sda1
<TunaTom> ntweat: one after another.
<Dr_willis> of course ifyou want the users to access them - then you may need extra options also.
<TunaTom> Dr_willis: Good point.
<Dr_willis> and if you want it to be perment - you gotta edit the fstab file.
<ntweat> tuna the problem is that i dint shutdown windows i hibernated it
<Dr_willis> and if its ntfs - and you want them writeable - you want to use the ntfs-3g options/filesystem....
<TunaTom> Dr_willis: First finding out which is the correct partition
 * Dr_willis ran out of ands. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l  | less
<Dr_willis> and look :) i guess.
<TunaTom> Dr_willis: afterwards making permanent changes.
<ntweat> brb guys got to shutdown windows
<TunaTom> ntweat: bye
<testablu> italiano
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ntweat> yipeee
<ntweat> HELP
<sebbar> hi, how do I get a list of my laptop's hardware?
<BluesKaj> lspci
<sebbar> BluesKaj: ok cool, what about processor/ram?
<BluesKaj> sebbar, in the k-menu choose kinfocenter
<BluesKaj> under system
<jughead> hey I plugged in a usb external hard drive before I left home and tried to access it (I use it through freenx) and nothing showed up.  dmesg output is odd... too long here's the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51253/ any ideas?
<sebbar> BluesKaj: great tnx
<BluesKaj> np, sebbar
<mathias> anyone know where to find stuff like this clock and menus below it onn this WP
<mathias> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Deesktop?content=39657
<DreadKnight> mathias: that's the famous cairo clock dude :D
<mathias> is it superkaramba      ?
<mathias> DreadKnight: . linux newbie :)
<DreadKnight> mathias: search in repository for it :D it's not superkaramba.... well at least that's my thought about those images...
<DreadKnight> mathias: says there "karambs: right top chrome clock" heh
<mathias> ahh :)
<mathias> superkaramba   looks cool ..
<mathias> now all i have to do is learn how to install it
<mathias> :P
<DreadKnight> mathias: never used it actually, but kde4 has plasma... "add widgets" and there you go
<mathias> i dont have 4.0
<NickPresta> mathias, `sudo apt-get install superkaramba`
<NickPresta> :)
<DreadKnight> :D
<mathias> NickPresta: .. hmmm that dndt work
<thedoc2097> Does anybody know what is error 26 (too many symbolic links) at grub bootloader??
<thedoc2097> I hate this fucking bootloader
<LjL> !language | thedoc2097
<ubotu> thedoc2097: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mathias> E: Kunde inte erhålla låset /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mathias> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mathias> ohh sry thats swedish
<thedoc2097> sorry
<NickPresta> !aptfix | mathias
<ubotu> mathias: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NickPresta> and mathias if you install the 'cairo-clock' package, you have cairo clock :)
<mathias> why make it easy ..
<soon> I need to ask someone about TV, DVD and specifically SCART stuff ... any suggestions which channel?
<mathias> ther win is easy .. dubbleklick .. nexxt.. Done
<NickPresta> mathias, sorry, what?
<mathias> NickPresta: i have a file.. and i want it installd.. :)
<NickPresta> mathias, which file?
<mathias> superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<NickPresta> mathias, install it from the repositories. You may be used to the Windows way of installing things but GNU+Linux is not Windows :)
<NickPresta> mathias, open up Adept manager and find the application you want to install.
<mathias> NickPresta:  cant find it in adept.. can i browse local files ?
<NickPresta> mathias, for more information about the subtle (and not so subtle) differences between Linux and Windows, check out: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Bauldrick> why doesn't amarok pull track info from freedb* ?
<Dr_willis> I think you have to enable that feature.
<NickPresta> mathias, the reason it can't find it is because you probably don't use the Universe and Multiple repository enabled. Check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu Specifically the pictures which show how to enable Universe and Multiverse repositories.
<Dr_willis> Its not enavled by default
<jpatrick> Bauldrick: I think it should...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i may be thinking of some other player.. I cant even find  any mention of the  freedb stuff in amarok
<Dr_willis> there we go.. under the 'engine' tab
<Bauldrick> yeah - but it won't get the info, ive tried freedb2.org uk.freedb etc...
<mathias> NickPresta:  you are an angel ... TNX
<fir3_> hi
<Bauldrick> KsCD player has no problem and uses the same engine?
<fir3_> where can i get .deb packages for kde 4.0?
<flipmode> running kubuntu 7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read anyone know a fix?
<NickPresta> mathias, no problem. Remember, installing software from source and finding "files" from websites is usually a last resort when it comes to installing packages that are in the repos.
<ubuntu_> hi, when i try to boot up my computer. it comes up in a terminal style, but instead of it saying what directory its in it says (initramfs) and i cant get the computer to boot up at all. what is this and how can i fix it (im on a live cd now)
<LeAstrale> ubuntu_: which gfx card do you have? and which settings have been changed recently?
<ubuntu_> its not a graphics card problem
<ubuntu_> and i dont remember changing anything
<ubuntu_> it also mentions somthing about "BusyBox" but i dont know what that is
<mathias> conversation with SU failed... when i tried to open adept.. whats wrong ?
<abovebrew> i'm new to the linux community... could someone help me install a driver for the latest kubuntu?
<abovebrew> trying to install a touchpanel driver
<ubuntu> hallo can i speak obout love?
<garulfounix> Hi everybody
<mathias> well i try to reboot
<abovebrew> hi garulfounix
<garulfounix> someone can tell to me if KDE 4.0 will be integrated in Gutsy ?
<Flare183> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Flare183> slow bot
<abovebrew> i need help installing a driver
<LeAstrale> abovebrew: which driver?
<abovebrew> an elo touchpanel display driver
<abovebrew> http://www.elotouch.com/Support/Downloads/dnld.asp
<abovebrew> Unified USB Driver.tar.gz
<abovebrew> i've uncompressed the drivers.. have them in a folder, but don't know what to do from there
<abovebrew> (trying to make a touchpanel mp3 jukebox)
<bahman> Hi everybody :)
<LeAstrale> bahman: hi there
<bahman> Could anyone help me in deleting fonts that created by root-user?!
<abovebrew> LeAstrale: Am I not worth helping?
<bahman> I added an unsupported program which name was "Ubuntu restricted extras" - It was install some fonts I really hate them! How could I delete these fonts?!
<bahman> LeAstrale: Hello again, Could you help me?!
<Name141> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<articpenguin3800> is it normal for the kernel to cache 900Megabytes
<sourcemaker> articpenguin3800: yes
<articpenguin3800> whats in the cache?
<articpenguin3800> will the kernel free the cache memory when an app needs the memory or will go to the swap
<Name141> Couldn't I just repartition my current HD , manually , then when my windows partition is resized, go back , and click 'use free space' on the partition manager ?
<Name141> Last time I resized my partition , it went to ext3, then I had "unusable space"
<Name141> without a swap
<BluesKaj> articpenguin3800, frees the cache memory before swap
<articpenguin3800> XD windows would go to the swap right away in fact windows always goes to the swap
<BluesKaj> this ain't windows
<Name141> Why is it that part of the free space left is then called "unusable" space ?
<dubbydubby> help someone im trying to do flash, and I have all the packets and stuff and when i try to install the file with nspluginwrapper it tells me there is no available viewer for the .so but the thing is i have what its asking for (libgtk2.0) installed
<BluesKaj> Name141, if possible make a swap partition about 2G
<Name141> BluesKaj: I was wondering how to do so, I repartition my windows part, NTFS ,and then I have "free space" , then I go to repartition that space, and use almost all of it, as the / , then I have "unusable space" , thus I can't make the swap
<jussi01> dubbydubby: umm, are you following a guide or?
<BluesKaj> Name141, do you have the kubuntu live cd , or gparted live cd ?
<Name141> BluesKaj: I was thinking I might could make the free space, after repartitioning the NTFS , and making it in to free space, then going back and saying for it to use "free space" ?
<dubbydubby> jussi01 iv tried a bunch of the guides already non of them work but im pretty good at reading errors
<Name141> BluesKaj: Kubuntu Live, it's the only Ubuntu I can get to run right, besides Xubuntu, but then I can't read the screen at any resolution
<BluesKaj> dubbydubby, the file youwant is libGL.so.1.2
<jussi01> dubbydubby: I assume you have seen the guide under !flash ?
<dubbydubby> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dubbydubby> libGL
<dubbydubby> jussi01: its asking me for libgtk which i have installed
<jussi01> !find libgl.so.1.2
<ubotu> Package/file libgl.so.1.2 does not exist in gutsy
<Name141> BluesKaj: The orignal Ubuntu takes me to 'busybox' or whatever, and wont continue to boot
<dubbydubby> jussi01: here is the error /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Name141> either way, I want to be able to keep windows , and use Kubuntu also.
<BluesKaj> Name141, then the swap partition is the least of your worries ATM ...system settings/monitor&display and try to change the resolution so you can see the panel etc
<Name141> BluesKaj: I can see it all in Kubuntu right , however 800x600 doesn't fill the full screen
<BluesKaj> what graphics card , Name141 ?
<Name141> the ONE time Ubuntu booted right, it worked right
<Name141> but it still didn't fill the full screen also
<Name141> nVidia GeForce 8300 GS
<BluesKaj> can you run the installer and partitoner without losing sight of the next tabs etc as you do the install?
<BluesKaj> tabs=buttons , i guess
<Name141> yeah, but getting the partition setup is the problem.. and it acts like .. when you take a low def program (4:3) and display it on a HD monitor
<Name141> If I move the res down to 800x600
<Name141> (it has those black 'bars' around it)
<Name141> The monitor is a dell SE198WFP
<dubbydubby> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<BluesKaj> Name141, yeah, you'll have to download and install the driver from here after fixing the swap, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.19.html
<ubotu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in libgtk2.0-0
<Name141> ok BluesKaj, but I still don't understand why it wont let me use the space after I make the ext3 /
<Name141> (and resize the NTFS (windows) so that I can make the ext3)
<Name141> so I CAN make the swap
<BluesKaj> Name141, have you defragged windows , and make sure the ntfs partiton is has some headroom as well
<steveire> I bought a dell vostro 1500 today with an intel 3945abg. Network manager shows networks, but can't connect. What can I do?
<ubuntu_> hi, when i try to boot up my computer. it comes up in a terminal style, but instead of it saying what directory its in it says (initramfs) and i cant get the computer to boot up at all. what is this and how can i fix it (im on a live cd now)
<BluesKaj> also , Name141 ..I suggest you go back into windows , download and burn GParted live cd and use that to resize and format the partitions you want to make before you install kubuntu ...it's much easier
<Name141> BluesKaj: I think I should go in to the live CD and get on IRC with whatever IRC client there ?
<Name141> BluesKaj: i am in windows
<BluesKaj> ok
<Name141> I gave all the space back to NTFS
<BluesKaj> well, the above is my suggestion and method ...that's the safest way IMO
<Name141> ok
<BluesKaj> Name141, warning ...it takes a long time :(
<Name141> It didn't take no time in kubuntu
<Name141> also, will this screw up all my data
<Name141> (on windows)
<dubbydubby> hey anyone know how i can get the nspluginwrapper-i386
<Name141> Again, I figure I can just make the free space, and go back , then use the 'free space' option of the installer /
<BluesKaj> I've never tried the kubuntu partitioner qparted...maybe it's faster, dunno
<Name141> so maybe the installer can setup the swap and / partition ?
<BluesKaj> dubbydubby, it's in the repos if you have all the sources enabled in adept
<BluesKaj> Name141, yes the installer has a partitioner app
<BluesKaj> dubbydubby, Open adept package manager, On the menu of that screen you will want to click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the kubuntu software tab, check all the boxes "X",same goes for the third party software tab. Close,and then in the terminal "sudo apt-get update".Now you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu
<NickPresta> Name141, BluesKaj, if I'm not mistaken, the installer in the partition editor does not resize/create new partitions. It only edits what you have so if you try to edit an existing partition (with Windows for example) it will format the partition.
<NickPresta> the partition editor in the installer**
<BluesKaj> thx NickPresta , did you get that Name141 ?
<NickPresta> Name141, if you need to resize/edit existing partitions, select QTParted inside K Menu.
<ubuntu> thanks and bye all
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, Name141 , i've never used the kubuntu install partitoner to change any existing partitions. I've always used GParted to the partitoning first .
<BluesKaj> to do
<Name141> "Although the Ubuntu installer does now include support for resizing NTFS partitions, it is not 100% effective. If you try the above procedure and have no luck, try the following alternative method:"
<blizzzek> both kontact and korganizer crash on startup, i suspect a created task of being the cause for that. does anyone know, where tasks are saved to? i could not find the correct file in ~/.kde/share/apps/korganizer. (i have a backtrace if someone is interested in it)
<BluesKaj> blizzzek, try kcron
<blizzzek> BluesKaj: with tasks i mean jobs/assignments/however they are called in the english version of korganizer/kontact
<BluesKaj> blizzzek, ok...sorry dunno anything about that
<blizzzek> BluesKaj: np
<ubuntu> hi, when ever i try to boot up after it goes through the grub instead of going to a login screen it goes to a black and white screen and it says "BusyBoxv1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then goes down a line and says "(initramfs)" i cant boot up or anything, what is this error and how can i fix it?
<mathias> is it easy to upgrade from kde 3.5.5 to 4 ?
<jussi01> !kde4 > mathias
<jpatrick> mathias: just install kdebase-workspace-dev
<BluesKaj> mathias, good luck !
<mathias> tnx..
<jpatrick> works good here
<nutz> hi everybody
<jussi01> hmm, ive just turned on zoom by accident in compiz, anyoe know how to turn it off?
<NickPresta> jussi, Meta + Scroll Out
<BluesKaj> yeah jpatrick , of course it does for knowledgeable linux users, who know how to set up and install a mess like kde4 :)
<jussi01> NickPresta: thanks... :D
<nutz> could somebody give me the name of that applet that shows me that i'm changing volume, when i'm changing volume?
<nutz> it
<nutz> it's a little osd-thing
<BluesKaj> the speaker icon in the panel ?
<nutz> BluesKaj: nae - i think it's something else
<nutz> it pops up when i change the volume on my laptop with the buttons for volume
<nutz> it's right in the middle of the screen
<BluesKaj> is the volume changing ?
<nutz> yea
<nutz> there's no problem with it - i'm just wondering what the name of that program is
<nutz> :)
<timpa> how do i drive msn?
<filadoda> Hi everyone!! The input volume in the mixer are everybody down! I turn them up and when i reboot they are again down!! How can i register my changes?
<NickPresta> timpa, drive MSN?
<timpa> or something to chat
<NickPresta> timpa, there is Kopete and Pidgin. Both are capable of the MSN protocol
<filadoda> timpa, aMSN is also a valid software!!
<BluesKaj> filadoda, after making changes, click on settings/configure kmix/apply/ok
<BluesKaj> filadoda, make sure you also have all the vol ctrls in alsamixer turned up to least 70%
<evil_tech> anyone have xubuntu running on an IT8212 ide raid controller  (either as raid or not)
<evil_tech> or any of the ubuntu's for that matter
<jpatrick> evil_tech: best ask in #xubuntu
<evil_tech> xubuntu too low traffic right now
<evil_tech> and the problem seems not to be limited to just xubuntu as ive tried kubuntu and ubuntu with the same results
<nutz> thanks anyways
<julian_> yesterday I installed ubuntu64 on my laptop (just for proving) and I have noticed something
<julian_> my Hard Disk sounds really hard in kubuntu
<julian_> any idea?
<Jortmans> HELP!!! several programms keep n crashing, all giving the same SIGSEGV 11 error
<jpatrick> Jortmans: what does running them from the konsole say?
<Jortmans> dunno, there's not really a wy to tell wch programm will crash and when
<Jortmans> I'm suspecting my flash plugin in firefox intiates the whole thing
<Jortmans> I'll try t make conquerer crash again
<Jortmans> kdwallet crashed now
<Jortmans> giving the smae SIGSEGV 11 error
<jckffyi> is there an amarok channel?
<XxXValeteXxX> I installed windows and, after that, kubuntu. The grub shows both but it gives an error when I try to log in win XP. What do I do? :S
<Flare183> !fixgrub | XxXValeteXxX
<ubotu> XxXValeteXxX: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blizzzek> bye
<kgx> is there any way someone can figure out my ssh password?
<hola>  someone can help me with compiz?
<Flare183> !compiz | hola
<ubotu> hola: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<terran4000> Now only if compiz worked correctly with fglrx we'd all be happy
<terran4000> kgx: yes, they can either guess and 'theoretically' it is possible to hack it but not within a lifetime
<kgx> terran4000: i just logged into my home computer and there was an ssh login from thailand!! (ip: 202.28.219.13)
<terran4000> o.O
<kgx> google tells me that IP is in the blocked list for heaps of people
<kgx> i shut down my pc. will have to go home and figure out what he managed to get
<Flare183> kgx: you might want to setup that fireware
<Flare183> firewall*
<kgx> worst thing was at this was cygwin on windows, which would have given access to lots of stuff
<terran4000> The other 'possible' way is that he/she/it hacked via a backdoor or whole in 'some' software
<Flare183> kgx: doubt it through
<kgx> i've got a firewall, i guess i should restrict ssh to only certain IPs
<terran4000> Windows ... that would explain a lot of it ><
<kgx> lol
<Flare183> lol yeap
<dubbydubby> hey anyone know how i can install nspluginwrapper.i386 when i have the x86_64 arch?
<terran4000> No serious ... I quit my last job because they refused to switch from XP SP1 !
<Flare183> !amd | dubbydubby
<terran4000> Yes. SP1 ... not 2
<kgx> yikes
<dubbydubby> !amd
<Flare183> slow bot
<dubbydubby> ah
<Flare183> oh come on
<Flare183> !amd > dubbydubby
<terran4000> We broke the bot >_>
<dubbydubby> !flash
<terran4000> Anywho, kgx: you're best bet would be to setup host based SSH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terran4000> It's a bit anal in my opinion but it works ...
<Flare183> Please don't ban me for this (it's a test)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Flare183> !ping
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ubotu> pong
<terran4000> lol
<Flare183> ok the bots fixed
<dubbydubby> hes goin now
<kgx> terran4000: thanks...will do that
<dubbydubby> well he knows nothing about amd
<dubbydubby> Flare186: bot knows nothing about amd
<terran4000> kgx: just remember, once you have host based enabled ... ONLY those computers will be able to connect. So, if you get a new computer (for example) at work ... you won't be able to connect
<dubbydubby> agh
<dubbydubby> Flare183: bot knows nothing about amd
<Flare183> !amd64 | dubbydubby
<ubotu> dubbydubby: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Flare183> !search chroot
<ubotu> Found: debchroot, sbuild, chroot, pbuilder, debootstrap
<Flare183> debchroot | dubbydubby
<Flare183> !debchroot | dubbydubby
<ubotu> dubbydubby: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> there
<dubbydubby> Flare183 got it now
<dubbydubby> lolz
<Flare183> welcome
<terran4000> Bootstrapping? Isn't it just easier to get the 32bit libraries from the repo's and 'just' let ubuntu do it's thing?
<Flare183> may be
<BluesKaj> install ia32libs helps run 32bit apps on 64bit kubuntu
<hola> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi hola
<hola> BluesKaj: do you know how to remove completely compiz after install
<BluesKaj> hmm, sudo apt-get purge compiz ?
<dubbydubby> agh someone im having real trouble with nspluginwrapper i have the x86_64 version and it tells me it cannot find libgtk2.0-0 which I know is installed
<terran4000> dubbydubby: did you install the dev libraries?
<dubbydubby> yes, at first know but i have tried installing the dev libraries as well
<dubbydubby> terran4000 ^
<terran4000> What's the "exact" error you get?
<dubbydubby> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0:
<dubbydubby> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0:
<terran4000> hm ..
<dubbydubby>  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<terran4000> I remember this error from somewhere, give me a min
<dubbydubby> did you get all that, and sorry for the double post
<dubbydubby> i see an [error] lol in Konversation
<terran4000> heh
<dubbydubby> usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: Unknown command.
<dubbydubby> iv tried reinstalling libgtk2.0-0
<dubbydubby> iv tried purging and installing nspluginwrapper
<dubbydubby> nothing
<terran4000> libgtk2.0-dev
<terran4000> installed that right?
<dubbydubby> yeah iv done that as well libgtk2.0-dev
<terran4000> libx11-dev
<terran4000> that too?
<sadfish421> hello?
<dubbydubby> yep for libx11-dev
<terran4000> sadfish421: howdy
<sadfish421> OMG i need help
<dubbydubby> terran4000 yes on libx11-dev
<terran4000> Don't we all, my doctor said to simply take some pills >_>
<nexamac> sadfish421: state the problem and wait for help
<sadfish421> i just installed Kubunto (this is my first time using Linux)
<nexamac> :>
<nexamac> go on
<terran4000> dubbydubby: wait ... random question
<terran4000> dubbydubby: why not just install from repo's?
<BluesKaj> now here's something for gamerz : http://www.engadget.com
<sadfish421> and i want to install my drivers for my nvidia card but it says i need to close xserver and i don't know how or what to do :(
<dubbydubby> terran4000 you mean nspluginwrapper for i386?
<NexaMac> sadfish421: you have to stop the xserver :P
<NexaMac> what kind of install, what video card?
<sadfish421> yeah or reboot with it not running so i can install
<terran4000> dubbydubby: I do believe it is in the repo's. just apt-get it ...
<sadfish421> 8600gt
<terran4000> "I think"
<NexaMac> sadfish421: is it a .py script?
<NexaMac> nvm
<NexaMac> can you give me a link to the guide youre using sadfish421?
<sadfish421> no it's a .run
<NexaMac> sadfish421: is this your only computer?
<sadfish421> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/README/chapter-01.html
<sadfish421> yes
<terran4000> dubbydubby: I could ofcourse be wrong, because the only kubutu's I have running are all x64's.
<sadfish421> i was using vista but i hate windows and i'm only useing this computer for WOW and ventrillo
<NexaMac> sadfish421: allright, which part are you on?
<sadfish421> Chapter4 starting the installer
<NexaMac> allright
<NexaMac> so
<NexaMac> dont do this yet
<sadfish421> and i can open the console and run it in the root but it says something about closing the xserver befor it can install
<NexaMac> but to shutdown the xserver hit ctrl+alt+F1 or F2
<NexaMac> then login
<NexaMac> then type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<NexaMac> or maybe kde stop not sure about kde :/
<NexaMac> then do what the install told you
<NexaMac> now go for it:P
<Bauldrick> still cant get track info in amarok
<NexaMac> XMMS <3
<terran4000> NexaMac: psh, xmms. What you need it a straight pipe to /dev/dps. No fancy smancy 'gui'
<NexaMac> :<
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> btw, i dont know jack shit about KDE and the difference between KDE and GDE.. is compiz working the same way?
<terran4000> gde?
<terran4000> NexaMac: But aye, compiz/fusion/beryl/<insert name of composite manager here> will work for most gui's like KDE and Gnome
<NexaMac> or rather, does compiz work with kde? :p
<terran4000> Yes
<NexaMac> k
<terran4000> Depends on if you have the video drivers to support it
<terran4000> Thus
<terran4000> If you have an nvidia card running new-ish nvidia drivers ... then no problem
<NexaMac> kek
<NexaMac> this one is a macbook :>
<NexaMac> so no
<terran4000> If you have an ATI ... play to the Elvaan Gods to smite tee ol AMD-ATI code into order hope the newest drivers don't break more than fix
<NexaMac> intel built in
<NexaMac> my old laptop had ati, i gave up :D
<terran4000> NexaMac: lol, ATI is 'bad' but not 'that' bad.
<NexaMac> it is :P
<terran4000> Then again ... it literally took my 3 days to get video workin >_>
<NexaMac> ;)
<XxXValeteXxX> jesus christ its actually cheaper to buy a ticked to USA and buy a laptop then to buy one here =_=
<NexaMac> some nvidia cards fail horribly too :/
<NexaMac> XxXValeteXxX: where is "here"?
<terran4000> Only to find out 'for some reason' ATI's drivers + my card didn't like using the 2nd head with VGA instead of DVI! ... so it crashed because of a physical cable (which is in good condition)
<NexaMac> haha
<NexaMac> i have to unplug my HDTV everytime i boot linux on my desktop due to the fact that it notices the extra cabel and uses it as primary screen
<terran4000> Oh, though ... random bit of news here: the Newest ATI drivers actually support compiz
<NexaMac> which fails considering the resolution is 1366x768 :/
<NexaMac> notice the 6 extra pixels for the joy of torture
<terran4000> heh
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac:  Brasil
<NexaMac> haha awesome :D
<NexaMac> you can order a computer online tho, wouldnt that save you even more money? :P
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac: here a macbook pro costs around 8k dollars :\
<XxXValeteXxX> how is that for overpricing? =~~
<NexaMac> 8k dollars? >_>
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac: amazon doesnt ship eletronics here
<NexaMac> thats 6-7 times as expensive tho
<NexaMac> amazon ftl
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac: just books dvds etc
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac: yeah :|
<NexaMac> never heard of, never used
<NexaMac> or.. ive heard of amazone.com
<NexaMac> but tbh i couldnt care less :o
<NexaMac> www.apple.com im sure theid be happy to send you one for 1-2k dollars
<NexaMac> damnit i forgot what i was doing
<terran4000> ndis?
<NexaMac> :>
<NexaMac> ive got an idea
<NexaMac> ill sell my World of Warcraft account, then ill make millions and buy apple
<NexaMac> ill send ya a macbook pro XxXValeteXxX
<terran4000> How about just send me 30g so I can buy me a mace?
<NexaMac> haha
<NexaMac> US?
<terran4000> Aye
<NexaMac> <---- EU
<terran4000> WoW doesn't care ^_^
<NexaMac> chinesefarmers.com? :<
<XxXValeteXxX> computer stuff here is way overpriced
<XxXValeteXxX> :(
<NexaMac> meh
<NexaMac> its pretty overpriced in norway too imo
<terran4000> Not to mention finally got cedega + wow finally working at 50fps!
<NexaMac> *cough*
<NexaMac> cedega fails
<BluesKaj> no pc manufacturers in Brazil ?
<terran4000> heh, it actually works much better for me than wine
<XxXValeteXxX> BluesKaj: not many
<NexaMac> wont let me use a .no keyboard, and the FPS is crap too
<XxXValeteXxX> I am not sure I think not
<NexaMac> well ok, standard wine is worse terran4000 ill agree
<NexaMac> luckily im dual booting OS X and Kubuntu atm, so i can use the "real" mac client :D
<terran4000> haha
<NexaMac> they should really make a linux client soon
<XxXValeteXxX> I wonder how leopard would run on a machine with 512 RAM
<XxXValeteXxX> ;P
<NexaMac> or let the opensource community do it for them
<NexaMac> XxXValeteXxX: im guessing it would be ok
<terran4000> They should do that, but they won't >_> Blizzard was never a fan of *nix
<eric> hehe i didn't wright what you said down and got lost half way throught it
<NexaMac> :o
<eric> this is sadfish421
<eric> nvidi drivers
<NexaMac> "guild MOTD: Cry more N00B!"
<NexaMac> joy
<NexaMac> eric: which part did you stop at? P:
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac:  hopefulle better then the OS whose name cannot be said
<XxXValeteXxX> xD
<XxXValeteXxX> *hopefully
<NexaMac> XxXValeteXxX: ahahhaha
<NexaMac> holy crap i almost forgot :D
<eric> well just after i hit ctrl+alt+F1
<NexaMac> my steph dad brought home a computer from work for his kids
<NexaMac> its running vista
<NickPresta> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<NexaMac> 128 mb ram, 64mb built in intel (?) vid card, pentium 533 mhz or some crap
<NexaMac> i lolled
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac: ahahahahaha
<XxXValeteXxX> xD
<NexaMac> NickPresta: aight
<BluesKaj> thatkind of pc couldn'yt run vista
<XxXValeteXxX> NexaMac: I wanna see them running sword of the new world on that machine, on top of vista x)
<eric> heheh yeah i was oh that looks easy then BOOSH i was out of the gui
<NexaMac> eric: login with your username and password, locate the installer.. like cd Desktop/installer if youre anything like me
<NexaMac> then ./installer i guess
<NexaMac> BluesKaj: thats my point exactly ;)
<NexaMac> tried switching the disk over to another computer to at least boot it properly, bluescreen :<
<eric> i did but it said i needed to do it from the root  something or other ... sorry im souch a noob at this
<terran4000> eric: it's ok. no worries
<Greenery> use sudo
<terran4000> sudo <my command here>
<NexaMac> did you understand that eric?
<eric> no
<NexaMac> if you put sudo infront of a comman, you run it as root
<NexaMac> like
<eric> oh ok i'll try that
<NexaMac> aptitude update
<NexaMac> wont work
<NexaMac> sudo aptitude update
<NexaMac> will
<NexaMac> also a good idea :o
<Greenery> eric: trying to install nvidia driver?
<eric> also i was wondering you said once i ctrl+alt+f1 i need to type something else in to stop Xserver?
<eric> yes
<Greenery> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<NexaMac> ah yes
<NexaMac> what Greenery said
<Greenery> do that to stop xserver
<NexaMac> write it down this time :P
<eric> hehe i will
#kubuntu 2008-01-09
<NexaMac> eric: are you on a fresh install, or have you updated yet?
<NexaMac> it litterally took me weeks to get my nvidia drivers properly installed when i first got around to converting to linux :<
<eric> yeah i just installed the 8.4 alpha
<NexaMac> 8.4? o_O
<terran4000> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<terran4000> That did the trick for me ..
<NexaMac> didnt work for me :/
<terran4000> o.O
<eric> it's the beta of the new one comming out in april
<NexaMac> no scripts or envy or anything
<terran4000> Ouch
<NexaMac> 7800 xfx
<NexaMac> had to do it "manually" :>
<terran4000> heh, always a treat.
<NexaMac> purged my old drivers, downloaded new ones, went command line and used some kernel producing program
<NexaMac> i fail at english and tech talk so badly now
<NexaMac> tired tbh
<NexaMac> so baer white mi ;o
<terran4000> NexaMac: Welcome to my everyday life ;-)
<eric> lol
<NexaMac> not all answers i give out may be correct either.. so if their wrong, up yours scotty!
<eric> so far i have to say i like linux
<terran4000> I have a love/hate relationship with it.
<NexaMac> my first impression too, then nvidia made me dislike it, then nvidia made me love it :P
<eric> i can see that happining
<terran4000> Ati makes me want to shoot my computer >_>
<NexaMac> terran4000: i got love/hate relationship with osx
<NexaMac> its so incredibly stable at times, and good looking
<NexaMac> but other times it crash or... applications crash for no reason
<NexaMac> you cant change the look much
<NexaMac> no terminal is ever used :/
<terran4000> Not to mention installing anything decent takes 10 years
<NexaMac> is getting too much like wind.o.s
<eric> I love ATI but i thought i would try a nvidia card since my last card was a X1800TX ATI man i loved that card
<NexaMac> eric: Nvidia > ati
<terran4000> At least in linux
<NexaMac> always has been, always will be like that imo :p
<NexaMac> only downside to my geforce card is, that it makes my vodoo 3 banshee look so shitty :<
 * terran4000 hugs his own old voodoo card.
<NexaMac> :D
<eric> Well there just not keeping up with nvidia so much that i just have to go with Nvidia :(
<terran4000> Don't know why, but I seriously love that card.
<eric> hehe i had 2 voodoos running SLI or what ever they called back then
<NexaMac> i still cant decide, do i upgrade to a 3200 NOK 768 mb vid card, or do i get 2x 256mb vid cards for like 2400 NOK
<NexaMac> theres a hefty price difference, and i dont see the need for more then 512mb atm
<terran4000> Personal preference: go with one card. Less hassle
<NexaMac> yeah but teh moneeeey
<Chousuke> more RAM probably won't help you, though.
<NexaMac> i can seriously upgrade my system to the double for a total of 4k NOK
<terran4000> Chousuke: agreed.
<Chousuke> it doesn't affect speed that much, unless you have huge textures.
<NexaMac> unless i go for the 768 card, then ill have to go up to 5k NOK
<NexaMac> which i could build an entire computer for P
<NexaMac> :P
<eric> if i wan't rinning linux i would do the 2 cards cause i think it would run faster than the 1 better card
<terran4000> Speaking of two video card and Sli ... does that even work in Kubuntu/Linux?
<NexaMac> thats also a good question
<NexaMac> was getting to that
<eric> i dbout it
<NexaMac> meh i guess i can find out
<terran4000> heh
<NexaMac> think my brother left behind 2 vid cards when he moved
<eric> 0.o
<qbuntu> whats the name of the CDW/R program for KDE ?  I need to burn a cd
<terran4000> I had enough trouble getting 2 head working!
<terran4000> qbuntu: K3B
<NexaMac> 2 head?
<terran4000> er ..
<terran4000> dual head
<NexaMac> >_>
<NexaMac> dual head?
<NexaMac> youre like an ogre?
<eric> lol
<terran4000> I'm just pissed that I don't have a 2nd card so I could get a 3rd monitor
<NexaMac> oooh
<NexaMac> dual screen?
<terran4000> Dual monitor just isn't enough these days.
<terran4000> aye
<NexaMac> i really dont see why you would need more then 2 monitors
<thomasnuggetts__> can anyone help because I can't change the default page that my apache2 server loads upon connection
<NexaMac> im using 2, one for IRC and one for movies/gaming/whateverthefuckelse
<terran4000> I'm just too lazy to switch between desktops ^^
<NickPresta> thomasnuggetts__, have you edited your index.html page in /var/www?
<thomasnuggetts__> yes it is in /var/www
<eric> ok well i'm going to see if i get to reinstall Kubuntu after messing up my Nvidia driver install :)
<NexaMac> waaaaaaaaaaait
<eric> ok
<NexaMac> why reinstall?
<NexaMac> its easier and faster to remove the old drivers
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: yes it is in that folder
<NickPresta> thomasnuggetts__, and looking at your httpd.conf, are you sure you're editing the correct file? Check where your document root is located.
<NexaMac> what exactly did you mess up?
<evil_tech> anyone running kubuntu on a it8212 ide controller?
<eric> cause i read a few people after installing the driver where not able to boot back in to the desktop
<NexaMac> nah cause they noobed it up and dunno how to reconfigure i suppose
<NexaMac> seriously
<NickPresta> !xconfig | eric
<ubotu> eric: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<NexaMac> if everything fails and you cant get back into X, all you have to do is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<NexaMac> select Vesa as driver
<NexaMac> it just works
<eric> Well being that this is the first time i have tryed Linux i just might be in the same boat :(
<NexaMac> took me about 10 reinstalls before i learned that
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: document root is /var/www and btw it is not the httpd.conf file...that file is empty it is the default.conf file
<NexaMac> we just saved you tho :P
<eric> ok i'll wright that down too :)
<NexaMac> eric: is your xserver currently working?
<sub[t]rnl> just keep a backup of a working xorg.conf
<NexaMac> yeah
<terran4000> time to go get the cats some fresh food and me some paint (yeyz for painting walls AGAIN! <sigh>). Cheers guys and gals.
<NickPresta> thomasnuggetts__, ah okay. I don't use the repo. version of Apache 2, I wasn't aware what the config. file was called. What happens if you remove or rename the index.html file? Do you get a directory listing (via auto index)?
<eric> yeah as far as i know
<NexaMac> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<NickPresta> !away > terran4000|away
<terran4000|away> my bad, sorry
<NexaMac> eric: another lesson to be learned, if you read something in capitol letters you write it in capitol letters
<NexaMac> like the folder X11
<NexaMac> x11 doesnt work cause its not named x11 its named X11
<eric> yeah i was trying to get in the documents dir but it kept saying it was not there do i tryed using case sesetive and it worked
<NickPresta> eric, GNU+Linux is case sensitive :)
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: aww ok it gave me an index
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: so...
<eric> ok so brbr if it works :)
<NickPresta> thomasnuggetts__, check your conf file for the 'DirectoryIndex' directive. You should see something like: DirectoryIndex index.html. If you want to have index.php automatically load when you visit http://yoursite.com/, you need to add that to the DirectoryIndex directive
<HS^> if kde4 releases......can kubuntu please search some better default fonts?
<HS^> maybe it is my monitor......
<HS^> but damn
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: yes i was looking for that too...i have an apache server on windows and it uses that but i can't find directoryindex here in my confg file....i'm gonna look again...
<HS^> am i whining if i think these fonts are ugly?
<HS^> http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pid=1072&fullsize=1
<HS^> (from kubuntu site)
<HS^> the menu i talk about
<NickPresta> HS^, you can adjust your font settings within the System Settings dialogue
<HS^> something looks wrong wit it.. some letters are all thick
<HS^> well the best i can get is like the screenshot
<HS^> these fonts dont even work without antialias or hinting
<NexaMac> HS^: looks perfectly fine here o_O
<HS^> NexaMac the screenshot?
<ardchoille> HS^: What menu?
<NexaMac> yes
<HS^> ugh
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: am I working with a good apache version? its 2.2.3
<HS^> i think you use linux too long
<HS^> to think those font look good
<NexaMac> haha
<NexaMac> no seriously
<NexaMac> whats wrong with them? :<
<HS^> look at the 'w'in View
<thomasnuggetts__> NickPresta: would it help if I showed you the config file's contents?
<NickPresta> thomasnuggetts__, the latest version of Apache 2 is 2.2.6, although 2.2.3 is fine if you're just running a home dev. server. Sure, !pastebin me your conf file
<HS^> these are not sharp fonts
<HS^> and looking at them for a long time will give you serious problems
<NexaMac> nothing wrong :/
<HS^> wait
<NexaMac> what kinda monitor are you using and whats your current resolution?
<HS^> i see it the same as you in the screenshot
<HS^> but i make a screenshot with a windows app next to it
<NexaMac> sooo what youre saying is that the screenshot is fine but the original isnt?
<HS^> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4286/naamloosql7.png
<HS^> no i say these font in screenshot and in kubuntu are horrible
<HS^> look at the difference
<Jatz> hey
<Jatz> can someone help me with kmenu?
<HS^> it may be small to see at first sight....
<ardchoille> !nickspam > thomas
<HS^> but it matters a lot
<thomas> HS^: sorry i'm trying to login properly
<NexaMac> the mirc ones look worse to me :P
<Jatz> I just installed kubuntu
<HS^> ooooh
<Jatz> and kmenu is being weird
<HS^> you are joking
<NexaMac> no im serious :/
<NickPresta> Jatz, what do you mean weird?
<NexaMac> the mirc ones is smaller
<Jatz> a bunch of apps in it show _:Entries in Kmenu: (some app) App name
<NexaMac> apart from that their pretty much the same
<Jatz> and more stuff after that
<Jatz> I just want it to show the app name
<HS^> NexaMac .... you are very subjective i think
<Greenery> Jatz: did u try to edit them?
<Jatz> edit the menu item?
<Jatz> yeah
<Jatz> it doesn't look wrong.
<Jatz> so yeah, help?
<Greenery> i can't quite get ur problem really
<Jatz> well
<Jatz> in the menu it displays all this crap. it's all prefixed with _:Entries in KMenu:
<Jatz> annoying.
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51281/
<Greenery> Jatz: u using en_ca?
<Jatz> I think
<Jatz> and going to trash does _:Verb Trash
<Greenery> try to change it to english US
<Greenery> looks liek its a known problem
<Jatz> scratch that
<Jatz> I was on EN-US
<Jatz> this is bugging me.
<Greenery> so ur not using en_ca atm?
<Jatz> nope
<Jatz> never was
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51287/
<Greenery> double check ur regional and language
<Greenery> it might be en_ca by accident
<Jatz> alright
<Jatz> nope, US English
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: nick why wasn't it there though by default?
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: how did you find that text?
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, it is possible that you don't have 'mod_dir' but I doubt it. I got that text from my conf file :)
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, does that fix the problem?
<Greenery> try to change the Kmenu to "Name Only"
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: let me check....I do have one stupid question though...when working in kate I cannot save the file directly to the /www folder because of permissions....the only way for me to get around it is save it somewhere and then use "kdesu konqueror" to copy and paste...any other easier way???
<Jatz> Greenery, how?
<NexaMac> anyone here using a macbook?
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, you can run kate with root privileges, you can change the permissions on /var/www or you can change your document root to somewhere writeable by you (best option).
<NexaMac> not a pro one but a regular cheapass macbook ? :<
<Jatz> brb
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: what do you recommend? change documentroot to /home?
<phoenixz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, i have a little directory in /home/myusername/ called 'public_html'. I put all my documents for the web in that folder.
<Dr_willis>  
<NexaMac> if eric/sadfish ever gets back, will someone highlight me? :P
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> can someone say my name? :o
<Greenery> NexaMac
<NickPresta> someone will NexaMac
<Flare183> ok i'm installing lmms where is the qt3 dir at?
<NexaMac> cheers
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: "You don't have permissino to access / on this server"??
<Hammer89> Hello. Trying to install Ubuntu dual boot with Vista... I have the installation program open from the liveCD... but the migration assistant isn't finding Vista... any thoughts on what I should do?
<NexaMac> migration assistant? :<
<NexaMac> is that the one that copies your userinfo from win to linux?
<Hammer89> yeah
<NexaMac> do you really need it? ;)
<Hammer89> I'm just concerned that it isn't detecting Vista
<NexaMac> well
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, what are the permissions of your www folder?
<NexaMac> make sure you partion manually :p
<Hammer89> I partitioned from wondows... I used the guided option to use the largest free space
<Hammer89> *windows
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: i created public_html folder in my home directory and changed documentroot
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, make sure the directory is set to executable. It should look like rwxr-xr-x
<Flare183> how do fix this: checking QTDIR... configure: error: *** QTDIR must be defined, or --with-qtdir option given
<Flare183> i can't find the right qt folder
<NickPresta> Flare183, do you have the -dev packages installed?
<NexaMac> hmm
<Flare183> which package qt3-dev?
<wesley> how can i check a ntsf file system on faults the file system is named sda2
<Jucato> Flare183: libqt3-mt-dev
<Flare183> oh ok i hate that package but ok
<Hammer89> NexaMac: I'm kinda new... could you guide me through using the manual partitioning option?
<NexaMac> Hammer89: a lot of people are gonna argue on this one i guess, but you really dont need more then 10gb / partition and a swap partition, so do it manually and enter the info manually and you should be safe
<NexaMac> sure
<NexaMac> how much space were you planning on using for your kubuntu?
<NexaMac> keep in mind you can access your windisks from kubuntu so you dont have to plan 2398749873 petabytes on games and music
<Hammer89> NexaMac: it's actually Ubuntu... but the Ubuntu channel was too crammed
<NexaMac> ah :P
<NexaMac> even better
<Hammer89> I have 17748 MBs free
<Hammer89> unallocated
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: are you assuming i'm using the command line :S?  and public_html is executable. The only difference is that public_html belongs to me and /www/ belongs to root
<NexaMac> Hammer89: do you NEED a lot of that space?
<Hammer89> probably not...
<NexaMac> the ubuntu takes about 2500 + twice your ram, tho i would go for at least 10gb on the ubuntu partition :/
<NexaMac> how much ram do you have?
<Hammer89> 2GB
<Flare183> Jucato: ok now what try the ./configure again?
<Jucato> yes
<Flare183> ok
<NexaMac> then create a new parition Swap and make it 4096mb
<wesley> that will not do it Hammer89 at least 3 gb you need
<Hammer89> hmm
<Hammer89> I have ubuntu running on a much slower system...
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, well, you should only be concerned with public_html, since you aren't using the www folder anymore. public_html has to be world executable. Press Alt+F2 and type: chmod 755 public_html
<Flare183> Jucato: still same error
<Flare183> Jucato: i'm trying to install lmms
<Flare183> the newest version
<NexaMac> Hammer89: well according to wesley 3gb should do the trick
<Hammer89> *slightly confused*
<NexaMac> hehe
<NexaMac> allright
<NexaMac> where are you currently?
<NexaMac> are you on the manual partition screen?
<Hammer89> yeah
<wesley> 2 gb will cause that if you install a few programs you have you disk full kind of frustration will that be
<NexaMac> create a new partition, select "swap" in the drop down menu and make it 4096 gb
<Hammer89> okay
<NexaMac> then create another partition and name it /
<NexaMac> this one should be at least 5gb tho i always go for minimum 10gb
<Hammer89> "type for the new partition" what should I select?
<Minataku> Old rule of thumb was double the system RAM
<Minataku> For swap
<NexaMac> if its swap, swap
<NexaMac> if not its /
<Hammer89> the options are primary and logical
<NexaMac> or root
<Minataku> Currently, I'd say it's double up to 1GB of RAM
<Minataku> After that, the same as RAM
<NexaMac> err leave it as it is
<wesley> if you wanna install some games or kde4 i should take more gb than 3
<Hammer89> okay
<NexaMac> Minataku: really?
<rotterdmn> hi lol
<rotterdmn> lol
<Minataku> That's how I do it, NexaMac
<NexaMac> are we trolling rotterdmn? :<
<rotterdmn> lol no
<Minataku> NexaMac: Unless it's a collection system of mine with little HDD space
<Hammer89> location for new partition... beginning or end?
<Minataku> NexaMac: In which case I'll bend it to fit
<NexaMac> Minataku: aight, i wouldnt know, all my machines are either 1gb or 2gb so i just double it
<rotterdmn> I need help with virtualbox :'(
<rotterdmn> the shit won't work
<NexaMac> Hammer89: leave it as it is :P
<Hammer89> okay :P
<Minataku> !ohmy | rotterdmn
<ubotu> rotterdmn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rotterdmn> oops! sorry
<Hammer89> I made the swap partition
<NexaMac> did you create both partitions Hammer89?
<NexaMac> aight
<NexaMac> next is the system
<NexaMac> this one is simpler
<rotterdmn> how do I re-install FireFox?
<NexaMac> create new partition, name it /, make it 5-6 GB since vista probably takes a fair share of whats left to function
<rotterdmn> is acting weirdy
<rotterdmn> I mean isn't even starting :(
<wesley> i have configere yesterday a very old systemn with xubuntu i did take 4 gb / and 3 /home and 512 swap
<NexaMac> ^^
<Hammer89> I still have 13653MB of unallocated space... vista isn;t using it...
<Minataku> rotterdmn: Make sure it's not already running
<NexaMac> then be bold enough Hammer89 to make the / 8gb
<wesley> 13 gb is so full if you download
<NexaMac> i can almost guarantee you that without a few gig free windows is gonna be slow as hell
<Hammer89> okay
<Hammer89> only 8GB?
<NexaMac> wesley: using the windisks is a fine way of getting around it :)
<NexaMac> Hammer89: yes
<Hammer89> I thought 10 was recommended...
<wesley> windisks?
<NexaMac> i recommend it, but seeing as youre dual booting i wouldnt do 10 with so little space left
<NexaMac> wesley: dual booting vista and ubuntu
<Hammer89> okay
<wesley> mauw kubuntu is enough
<NexaMac> :>
<NexaMac> <--- osx + kubuntu <3
<Minataku> Ew. OSX.
<Minataku> EW! MAC!
 * Minataku shudders
<rotterdmn> Minataku: no, it isn't running
<wesley> okay but i did had a vista on it but deleted it and now stuck with a big ntsf
<Hammer89> so make an 8192MB partition?
<Minataku> Sorry. I can't stand Apple.
<NexaMac> Minataku: rather osx then windows tbh :P
<rotterdmn> how do I re-install
<Minataku> I don't know.
<NexaMac> i need my blizzard games <3
<NexaMac> you wont catch me buying an ipod or an iphone tho :o
<Minataku> At least there's that.
<Minataku> :D
<rotterdmn> how do I re-install?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: make an 8192mb partition?
<wesley> i call of duty 3XD but call of duty 4 takes many gamers away from 3
<NexaMac> Minataku: i cant stand any apple product besides osx
<NexaMac> Hammer89:  yar
<Hammer89> NexaMac: and type "/" in the mount point box?
<NexaMac> Minataku: ipod locking your mp3's to one computer, forcing you to use itunes etc is just plain nazisim
<rotterdmn> how do I re-install?
<NexaMac> nazisisim or whatever
<Minataku> I can't stand any Apple products but the ones they've disowned
<NexaMac> Hammer89: you got it
<Hammer89> **is ready to screw windows**
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: I don't know whats wrong :(
<Minataku> By order of Steve Jobs, Furher of Apple
<wesley> how can i check a windows ntfs for errors in kubuntu
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: this is correct: DocumentRoot /home/myusername/public_html/
<Greenery> rotterdmn: try checking for firefox in ksysguard
<Minataku> That dick fired the Happy Mac
<Greenery> if its still there kill it
<JohnFlux> wesley: check ntfs-tools maybe
<Hammer89> NexaMac: what next?
<NexaMac> click install :P
<wesley> there almost no documentation
<Hammer89> oh :P
<Minataku> So, as a computer collector, I've vowed to give the poor, unemployed Happy Mac a good home
<Minataku> XD
<rotterdmn> Greenery: I've checked it in TOP wasn't there, and it was working fine earlier
<rotterdmn> now I am forced to use CLOSE SOURCE opera
<NexaMac> ah
<NexaMac> ive got a question there
<NexaMac> im no guru tbh
<NexaMac> how can i find a programs signal without using top?
<Minataku> Huh?
<Greenery> rotterdmn: purge firefox and install it back i guess
<Minataku> Signals are sent to a process
<NexaMac> okok
<Minataku> Not recieved from one.
<Hammer89> ergh
<NexaMac> when i kill a process
<Hammer89> I pressed back by accident :P
<Hammer89> lol
<NexaMac> how can i find the PID (?) without having to read through top? :p
<NexaMac> Hammer89: are you sure youre ready? ;p
<Hammer89> lol
<sfears> hello
<Minataku> NexaMac: I use ps for that
<Minataku> Specifically, ps -AF f
<Hammer89> NexaMac: I'm still a little confused about why I need to leave so much space totally unallocated...
<NexaMac> thanks Minataku
<Minataku> NexaMac: No problem.
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i change my screen resolution
<Hammer89> NexaMac: I have 2 partitions... and then the unallocated space
<Minataku> !resolution | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> Jay-Oh-En: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NexaMac> Hammer89: simply because the last time i used windows for anything other then a "safe fallback for gaming" it required free space to run
<Minataku> There used to be an !xrandr, but some ass deleted it
<Hammer89> NexaMac: there wasn't any free space before, though?
<NexaMac> if your windrive has free space on it, screw what i said and just use the free space
<sfears> anyone know how i can disable "common unix printing services cupsd" from booting.. it's causing startup to freeze?
<NexaMac> Minataku: you need to teach the bot ctrl+alt+backspace :<
<Minataku> !rc | sfears
<ubotu> sfears: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Minataku> Uh
<Minataku> That's... completely f*cking wrong
<sfears> already upgraded
<ardchoille> !guidelines | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Minataku> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Hammer89> NexaMac: what are we defining as "free space"?
<NexaMac> Hammer89: okok put it this way
<NexaMac> wait a sec
<Minataku> ardchoille: Look. F*ck you. Okay? F*ck you. I'm trying to help here, and the dumbass bot has completely stupid facts.
<Minataku> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Minataku> Try that. Maybe.
<Minataku> I don't even know if there's anything remotely useful in this crappy bot anymore.
<Minataku> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wesley> chkdsk how can i install that?
<NexaMac> :<
<NexaMac> Hammer89: the disk windows is on, how much free space is on it?
<NexaMac> in total
<sfears> anyone know where i can get some more help on startup problems?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: I'm not entirely sure... maybe 10-20GB?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: the partition program in linux is saying that the free space for my win partition is "unknown"
<NexaMac> allrigh
<NexaMac> so you have free space in addition to whats free on the windows disk?
<Hammer89> I have _unallocated_ space
<Hammer89> meaning... nothing is using it
<NexaMac> congrats
<NexaMac> YOU managed to confuse ME :p
<Hammer89> :P
<NexaMac> allright
<NexaMac> just
<NexaMac> create the swap
<Hammer89> how large again?
<NexaMac> if its 2gb ram, make the swap 2048, then make a / with the remaining unallocated space
<sfears> Hammer89, depending on the partition utility you use.. sometimes you can only have 4 partitions.. if there is unused space after the 4 logical partitions are created you can't do anything with the remaining space
<rotterdmn> why openoffice isn't opening m$$$$$$$$$$ .doc files?
<rotterdmn> somebody wants to get rid of my hardworking installation only because the damn .doc files
<rotterdmn> please help
<Greenery> try google docs?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: should I use ext3?
<NexaMac> :>
<NexaMac> yes
<NexaMac> just leave everything i dont told you to change as it is by default :p
<Hammer89> :P
<Hammer89> maybe I've confused you again and your instructions will screw my system up?
<Hammer89> :P
<NexaMac> my smartass brother told me years ago, if you dont know what it is, dont fucking mess with it
<NexaMac> ;)
<rotterdmn> Greenery: .doc is a m$ file format not google
<rotterdmn> for your info
<Hammer89> that's why I ask people ;)
<rotterdmn> expanding knowledge
<Greenery> rotterdmn: maybe google docs support some ms docs
<Hammer89> is it a problem that the migration assistant doesn't pick up vista?
<ubuntu> hi. im not coming off a new install or upgrade or anything, i dont remember what i did. but the last time i restarted my computer it wouldnt boot up properly. it goes past the grub then instead of getting my login screen i get a terminal-like screen and it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then it drops down and instead of my username it says "(initramfs)" in a terminal style prompt. i have limited commands
<ubuntu> while in this, but i can tell that i am on my main partition because im able to cd through folders. i looked around the internet and the most common responce was to remove "quiet splash" and add "all_generic_ide" to the thing in the grub (pressing escape then e for edit and b to boot it up) but that didnt work for me. a few sites i looked at also suggested just messing with "noacpi, nodma, noapic, and nolapic" i tried each one of those, with
<ubuntu> and without the "quiet splash" there and none of it worked. What is this problem, and how can i fix it? Thanks in advance for the help.
<Hammer89> NexaMac: it'll pick the right partition by default?
<NexaMac> what will?
<Hammer89> the installation thing...
<NexaMac> simply, create a new partition, swap, same amount as your ram, click ok, then create a / with the remaining space, click ok, click install and wait 10 mins fo rthe install to finish :p
<Schuenemann> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NexaMac> yeah just tag the "format" if its not ticked and highlight it to be sure
<Hammer89> okay
<Hammer89> next step isn;t installation... it's the migration assistant
<Hammer89> which still isn't picking up vista :P
<NexaMac> manual
<Hammer89> ?
<NexaMac> and just enter your name, comp name, password and login name
<phoenixz> Hola hgomez
<hgomez> Hola phoenixz
<Hammer89> NexaMac: the migration assistant isn't giving me anything
<NexaMac> Hammer89: please dont tell me you cant fill it in manually?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: on the migration assistant page it's all blanked out... :P
<NexaMac> :/
<NexaMac> can you NOT use the migration assisstant somehow?
<hgomez> phoenixz, see ya later!
<NexaMac> mmmm 20 minutes until my wow server goes down
<Hammer89> NexaMac: it says "there were no users or operating systems suitable for importing from" (arguably true... win vista...)
<NexaMac> inc mario galaxies
<NexaMac> haha
<NexaMac> well
<phoenixz> Im trying to access a windows fileshare with konqueror with smb://111.111.111.111 but every time I do something it keeps asking me for the password.. How can I make konqueror remember the password?
<NexaMac> Hammer89: last time i installed ubuntu (last night) i had a choice to NOT use the migration assistant
<NexaMac> you dont?
<Hammer89> I can click forward and see what it gives me next......
<NexaMac> phoenixz: add it to the keychain? :x
<Hammer89> there aren't *any* options on the migration assistant page, though
<Hammer89> other than back and forward
<NexaMac> then forward for the win
<Hammer89> the "who are you" page
<phoenixz> NexaMac, keychain? how? where?
<NexaMac> "im me, who the f*** are you to ask?"
<Hammer89> lol
<NexaMac> phoenixz: i honestly have no clue, im used to gnome :<
<NexaMac> check the forums
<NexaMac> !keychain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keychain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hammer89> NexaMac: alrighty... all filled out
<phoenixz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NexaMac> then next and next and go for a smoke or something :D
<Hammer89> NexaMac: again though... my only concern is that the bootloader will *not* pick up my vista installation
<NexaMac> if it doesnt well manually fix that as well
<Hammer89> okay
<Hammer89> on the "ready to install" page... under the advanced button there are options for the bootloader... anything I should mess with there?
<Hammer89> "No!"
<NexaMac> see?
<Hammer89> ?
<NexaMac> why ask me when your answers are as good? :D
<Hammer89> :D
<Hammer89> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<Hammer89>  SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<Hammer89> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<Hammer89>  partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<Hammer89>  partition #4 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<NexaMac> if you need help through basics, you dont touch advanced :P
<Hammer89> that all good?
<NexaMac> yesh
<Hammer89> I was just gonna do guided :P
<NexaMac> :p
<Hammer89> wouldn't be a better idea to go back and start from guided, would it? :P
<NexaMac> yup
<NexaMac> no
<NexaMac> just hit install allready :P
<Hammer89> alright :P
<Hammer89> where's your address so I can kill you if it messes up?
<Hammer89> (j/k)
<NexaMac> norway ;o
<NexaMac> gl!
<Hammer89> lol
<NexaMac> ill just firewall you
<NexaMac> can of axe and a lighter <3
<Hammer89> my bro's gf is from norway ;)
<NexaMac> >_>
<NexaMac> is she hot?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Hammer89> LOL
<phoenixz> Is there a program that can show microsoft visio files?
<sfears> anyone know how to edit boot up paramaters?
<NexaMac> urgh fine, Hammer89 spam into the channel :p
<sub[t]rnl> phoenixz➜ kivio
<sub[t]rnl> sfears➜ /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sfears> past grub
<sfears> it gets about half way thru boot & locks up while loading printing services
<sfears> but i don't really use printing on my laptop.. so i was wondering if i could turn it off
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: you there?
<phoenixz> sub[t]rnl, thanks lots! :)
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, yep, sorry about that. Did you change permissions on your public_html folder
<ubun1tu> hi. im not coming off a new install or upgrade or anything, i dont remember what i did. but the last time i restarted my computer it wouldnt boot up properly. it goes past the grub then instead of getting my login screen i get a terminal-like screen and it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then it drops down and instead of my username it says "(initramfs)" in a terminal style prompt. i have limited commands
<ubun1tu> while in this, but i can tell that i am on my main partition because im able to cd through folders. i looked around the internet and the most common responce was to remove "quiet splash" and add "all_generic_ide" to the thing in the grub (pressing escape then e for edit and b to boot it up) but that didnt work for me. a few sites i looked at also suggested just messing with "noacpi, nodma, noapic, and nolapic" i tried each one of those, with
<ubun1tu> and without the "quiet splash" there and none of it worked. What is this problem, and how can i fix it? Thanks in advance for the help.
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: nick don't you have to have the subfolder of public_html set permissions aswell?
<phoenixz> sub[t]rnl, And I can use it to view visio files?
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, no, you shouldn't have to. If you're trying to view yoursite.com/index.html, your document root needs to be chmod'd to 755. index.html can be set to read rwxr--r-- :)
<sfears> ubun1tu, mabey a video driver problem.. when you get to a shell prompt try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it up with vesa drivers.. all the other options are pretty self explanitory.. resolution 800x600 or 1024x768
<ubun1tu> sfears: i cant get to a shell prompt
<sfears> you said you could cd thru folders
<sfears> that's a prompt
<ubun1tu> even though its got the {initramfs) infront of it?
<sfears> i'm not sure what that is
<ubun1tu> well ill try that
<sub[t]rnl> sfears➜ seagate harddrive?
<NexaMac> Hammer89: are you still alive?
<sfears> ummm.. i don't think so
<Hammer89> NexaMac: lemme check...
<NexaMac> Hammer89: done with the installation yet? :p
<Hammer89> 82%
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: i don't know
<terran4000> Howdy
<sfears> why do you ask sub[t]rnl
<NexaMac> lo terran4000
<NexaMac> done with the painting?
<terran4000> I decided my cat could use a new coat.
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, can you pastebin your config file again?
<terran4000> Plus, painting in tomorrow, today is 'setup' day <sigh>
<ubuntu> who was it that told me to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: Finis'
<sfears> i think that was me ubuntu
<ubuntu> sfears: ya, i didnt think i was able to do that
<ubuntu> its not a full featured prompt
<sfears> got cha
<ubuntu> i have VERY VERY limited commands
<NexaMac> Hammer89: reboot and let me know if you can see both vista and ubuntu at the grub
<ubuntu> sudo isnt even a command
<Hammer89> alrighty
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Sounds like you might be in busybox
<ubuntu> thats what it seems like
<ubuntu> cause thats what the thing says at the start
<ubuntu> like its opening it
<ubuntu> how do i get out of it?
<ubuntu> i tried "quit, stop, exit"
<ubuntu> ardchoille: how can i close it?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: WTH did you do to my computer??
<Hammer89> (j/k)
<NexaMac> hahahha
<NexaMac> did you see vista on grub? :P
<ardchoille> ubuntu: I"m not sure, I've never worked with busybox
<Hammer89> yes Ma'am
<NexaMac> thank god
<NexaMac> having to guide YOU through the boot.lst would be a pain in the ass ;)
<Hammer89> lol
<NexaMac> next up, video drivers then
<NexaMac> whats your video card?
<Hammer89> I'm not that bad, actually... just mortified of messing my system up a few days before the semester begins :P
<Hammer89> oh... that shouldn't be any problem for me... I've installed Ubuntu before... just not dual-boot :P
<NexaMac> ah
<NexaMac> well
<NexaMac> what kind of video card? :P
<Hammer89> ATI Radeon 200m
<Hammer89> already got the drivers installing
<NexaMac> argh
<NexaMac> good luck
<NexaMac> YOU can help ME with that later
<Hammer89> why do you say that?
<NexaMac> i never managed to get those damn driver to work
<Hammer89> hmm
<terran4000> ATI drivers?
<NexaMac> HP Pavillion laptop?
<Hammer89> Toshiba Satellite
<NexaMac> ah
<NexaMac> 200M or 200M XPRESS?
<Hammer89> XPRESS I think
<NexaMac> are you using a script or a .run file?
<Hammer89> Imma gonna restart now... maybe see if I can get compiz-fusion working
<Schuenemann> what do I need to install in order to play rmvb?
<Hammer89> ?
<NexaMac> did you install the drivers through terminal? or did you open a file that installed them for you?
<Hammer89> I used the restricted drivers manager...
<NexaMac> haha :D
<NexaMac> mine doesnt work :<
<Hammer89> ah
<Hammer89> bummer for you :D
<NexaMac> my typical luck
<NexaMac> yeah :P
<Hammer89> bbiab
<Gleipnir> Automatix2 is good for things like that.
<jacob> how do i install the wireless driver
<jacob> from a windows xp driver
<terran4000> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<terran4000> bleh
 * Dr_willis thinks automatix2  is Poo. :)
<terran4000> jacob: You can use ndiswrapper
<Schuenemann> what do I need to install in order to play rmvb?
<Dr_willis> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gleipnir> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<terran4000> Pish posh, automatix is good enuf.
<terran4000> *enough
<NickPresta> do not use automatix. Use restricted manager
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, isn't there w32codecs anymore?
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  there is one at the medibuntu repos I belive
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, required?
<Dr_willis> Depends on what you are doing. :)
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, I want rmvb
<Dr_willis> look at the medibuntu reposiutiory then. they may have it.  Check that url - it may have details.  I dont mess with rmvb in years
<Lazarus> hi there
<Dr_willis> I dont know if the w32codecs include support for rmvb or not
<Lazarus> how would i password my boot grub?
<terran4000> Hola
<Schuenemann> mess? I just want to watch
<Dr_willis> Lazarus,  grub has that feature. Check the grub docs at its homepage.
<Lazarus> Dr_willis, okee dokee
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: u there? i pasted
<xoqa> hi
<xoqa> how do you get compiz to work on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<xoqa> in particular.. I MUST HAVE THIS THEME: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Quite+Minimal?content=72156
<xoqa> :)
<Hammer89> NexaMac: still here?
<xoqa> thanks Dr_willis
<NexaMac> Hammer89: aye
<Hammer89> NexaMac: somethin' strange happened
<NexaMac> do go on sir
<Hammer89> NexaMac: it wont boot into Ubuntu anymore... the screen goes black... and stays that way
<NexaMac> ctrl+alt+F1
<Hammer89> NexaMac: I'm on Vista now
<NexaMac> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NexaMac> chose vesa as your driver
<Hammer89> okay
<Hammer89> bbiab
<NexaMac> :P
<Darktan_> ok, anyone know how to make Never Winter Nights work? I installed it through wine, run it through wine, spalash scteen coes up, then nothing
<Darktan_> splash screen comes up*
<Darktan_> God my typing sucks
<terran4000> Darktan_: there is a native linux version of NWN
<Darktan_> accoring to the readme it's only for DM server
<Dr_willis> i tried to get NWN working under linux once.. egads.. it was a nightmare. :)
<terran4000> Nope, there is a client.
<Darktan_> where?
<Dr_willis> There is a client for it. Chekc the NWN homepage./
<terran4000> Aye, it's on their site
<Darktan_> ahhh
<Dr_willis> i also seem to recall some fancy song and dance to get it going right.
 * Darktan_ fired ye olde Konqueror
<Dr_willis> problem with binary onlyu games.. -  the disrtos upgrade.. and eventually break the old games.
<Hammer89> NexaMac: lol... it worked on it's own 3rd try :P
<NexaMac> o_O
<NexaMac> sounds fishy
<Hammer89> NexaMac: weird thing is... the loading screen isn't coming up
<Hammer89> NexaMac: with the progress bar
<NexaMac> awesome :p
<NexaMac> you messed up somewhere x)
<NexaMac> at grub do you have several choices like 386?
<jacob> I just reinstalled and updated. My question is when updating it asked if I wanted to replace a config with the new installed one or to keep the current, should I have kept the current or went with the new installed one?
<Hammer89> NexaMac: *I* messed up? All I did was install it... and the first time I booted it it didn't show the progress bar :P
<NexaMac> ;)
<jacob> it was for libqt4 I think
<Darktan_> hmm, i have gold, looks fairly easy
<Hammer89> I had several choices... memcheck... and safemode... or something
<Darktan_> gonna try it
<NexaMac> oh yeah
<NexaMac> Hammer89:
<NexaMac> open a temrinal and do sudo aptitude update
<NexaMac> then sudo aptitude upgrade
<Hammer89> okay
<Gleipnir> aptitude...?
<Gleipnir> Why?
<NexaMac> why not?
<Hammer89> I can't think of any reason not to... other than "don't fix what ain't broke"
<Gleipnir> Personal opinion but I find that apt gives one more flexibility.
<Darktan_> hmmm....is there a way to find a process and terminate it? task manager type thing maybe?
<Gleipnir> top
<Gleipnir> or ps -ef | grep <process name>
<Darktan_> well, NWN is appearently running somewhere in wine and i can't uninstall it untill it stop working
<Gleipnir> Not arguing, don't mistake my meaning, just wondering why you suggest aptitude.
<ubuntu> Does anyone have any experiance with BusyBox?
<Hammer89> when I go to enable visual effects, it returns this error: "The Composite extension is not available"
<NexaMac> Darktan_: kill wine
<NexaMac> Hammer89: its cause youre running vesa and havent set up xorg.conf properly et
<NexaMac> yet*
<Darktan_> in terminal or run command?
<NexaMac> i WONT help you with ati drivers cause i never managed to get my own working
<NexaMac> nvidia ftw
<NexaMac> Darktan_: terminal
<Gleipnir> pkill
<Hammer89> I never ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure-etc,etc
<NexaMac> ah
<NexaMac> well
<NexaMac> your video card is properly set up?
<Hammer89> the driver installed...
<NexaMac> allright
<NexaMac> then you should edit the xorg.conf
<NexaMac> i had to add AddARGBGLXVisuals "true" or something, but thats nvidia, not sure about ati
<NexaMac> forums knows tho :/
<Hammer89> hmm
<NexaMac> wait
<NexaMac> actually
<NexaMac> i can find it out
<NexaMac> sec
<Hammer89> okay
<thomas-newbie__> NickPresta: lol i lagged out or something and now I can't log in with my registered id
<Darktan_> thx
<NexaMac> Hammer89: http://pastebin.com/m63f36f97
<NexaMac> add it to xorg.conf
<NexaMac> just not the 1. 2. 3. etc
<Hammer89> where can I find xorg.conf? :P
<NexaMac> heh.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NexaMac> sudo gedit it or something
<NexaMac> oh yeah, regular ubuntu aye?
<Hammer89> yeah
<NickPresta> thomas-newbie__, heh. That sucks. You can ghost your nickname. type: "/msg nickserv ghost" for help
<NexaMac> then alt+F2 and type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Hammer89> I opened it with nano from the terminal... there's nothing in it though?
<NexaMac> eh..
<NexaMac> you spelled it wrong then
<NexaMac> capitol X11?
<Hammer89> no
<NexaMac> well with and empty xorg.conf your xserver doesnt work
<NexaMac> with an*
<Hammer89> but why is it empty...? :P
<frank__> how do I activate nvidia drivers ?
<NexaMac> ey, dont ask me :P
<NexaMac> you made a backup earlier didnt you?
<frank__> and compiz as well
<Hammer89> a backup...?
<NexaMac> frank__: what card?
<NexaMac> no wait, that wasnt you
<NexaMac> sorry
<frank__> and compiz as well
<Hammer89> I got it
<frank__> 7600
<Hammer89> it's not empty :P
<NexaMac> thank f*ck
<Hammer89> where do I add the text?
<NexaMac> at the sections :P
<limac> why can't i open googleearth?
<NexaMac> good question
<limac> it loading the app but then nothing is happening
<limac> *it's
<frank__> so where do I activate them?
<NexaMac> frank__: heres the guide i used, it should work.. http://ubuntusoftware.info/beryl.html#nvidia
<NexaMac> BUT
<NexaMac> google for envy drivers installer or something
<NexaMac> might solve it faster
<NexaMac> unless your name is Hammer89 im not doing your googling for you :P
<Hammer89> :P
<Hammer89> I added that text, btw
<NexaMac> great
<NexaMac> now sudo reboot and try effects again :P
<Hammer89> okay
<terran4000> limac: I had/have the same problem. My guess it's an ATI driver problem assuming you have an ati card. If not, then I have no clue at all.
<limac> i have an intel card
<terran4000> Are you running a x64 system?
<frank__> is there a way to do them in gui?
<frank__> drivers I mean
<terran4000> frank__: have you tried 'Envy'? It does a lot of the work for ya
 * terran4000 thinks if it actually was called "Envy"
<frank__> No What is it?
<Hammer89> still not working
<Hammer89> "The Composite extension is not available"
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> THAT problem i got around
<NexaMac> but i cant recall how exactly
<NexaMac> you should try the www.ubuntuforums.org
<Hammer89> I heard something about xgl with ati cards
<NexaMac> unless anyone else in here like terran4000 *cough* has the answer
<Gleipnir> modprobe
<Jucato> Hammer89: have you enabled Composite in your xorg.conf?
<Hammer89> I'll check
<Gleipnir> do you have compiz installed? and enabled it in xorg.conf?
<Hammer89> isn't it installed by default on Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> hi. im not coming off a new install or upgrade or anything, i dont remember what i did. but the last time i restarted my computer it wouldnt boot up properly. it goes past the grub then instead of getting my login screen i get a terminal-like screen and it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)" then it drops down and instead of my username it says "(initramfs)" in a terminal style prompt. i have limited commands
<ubuntu> while in this, but i can tell that i am on my main partition because im able to cd through folders. i looked around the internet and the most common responce was to remove "quiet splash" and add "all_generic_ide" to the thing in the grub (pressing escape then e for edit and b to boot it up) but that didnt work for me. a few sites i looked at also suggested just messing with "noacpi, nodma, noapic, and nolapic" i tried each one of those, with
<ubuntu> and without the "quiet splash" there and none of it worked. What is this problem, and how can i fix it? Thanks in advance for the help.
<NexaMac> Hammer89: it is
<Jucato> Hammer89: on Ubuntu, it is. you can confirm with #ubuntu
<terran4000> NexaMac:  What now about answers?
 * terran4000 shakes fist.
<Jucato> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Gleipnir> ubuntu it sounds like you're in a rescue shell.
<frank__> Resticted Manager ?
<ubuntu> Gleipnir: i have no clue what it is, and its bugging me. how can i get out of it?
<Gleipnir> is it a fresh install?
<NexaMac> terran4000: compiz +ati :P
<Jucato> frank__: yes. System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<terran4000> frank__: they say Envy isn't supported .. meh. To hell with em, worked everytime I used it: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<terran4000> NexaMac: Ah, to whom should I explain it to?
<Jucato> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Hammer89> *raises hand*
<NexaMac> terran4000: Hammer89 please :)
<NickPresta> terran4000, frank__, exactly. Envy or automatix isn't supported. If it borks your system, we cannot help you :)
<frank__> I do not have System Settings
<NexaMac> composite problem
<frank__> just system
<Jucato> frank__: Kubuntu?
<frank__> yes
<Jucato> frank__: it's in K Menu -> System Settings, just above (or below) Find or Help
<terran4000> NickPresta, Jucato: I know I know. But until linux/kubuntu/whatever can make it 'easy' to enable and configure drivers ... why not.
<Jucato> it's not a separate menu, but an app. (you can also run it with Alt+F2, "systemsettings"
<Hammer89> this is the end of my xorg.conf file... after editing it based on what I was told to do: http://pastebin.com/m24f39143
<terran4000> Hammer89: ok. I'll give it a looksee
<Gleipnir> Terran, use what works.
<Gleipnir> It's a question of what people are willing to help you with.
<Jucato> Hammer89: you have repeated Extension Composite entries... both of which are set to disabled :)
<Hammer89> yeah
<Hammer89> I saw that... and scratched my head :P
<NexaMac> Hammer89: i gotta hand it to you, giving out info like that, makes you hell of a lot easier to help then most people :<
<Gleipnir> Personally I use automatix2. But I do Admin for a living, so borking my box is generally a fairly quick fix.
<Hammer89> was that the only thing wrong with it?
<terran4000> Hammer89: Alright ...
<NexaMac> now, someone help me get compiz working on Kubuntu with a "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)" seeing as im too lazy to google for my own purpose
<Jucato> Hammer89: try removing the section with Composite 0, then the one with Composite Disable set to Enable
<terran4000> Hammer89: You want compiz correct? Do you have 1 or 2 monitors connected?
<Gleipnir> Nexa, you may just be my favorite person ever for that...
<Jucato> NexaMac: have you tried asking in #compiz-fusion
<Hammer89> Jucato: I already deleted the one that was set to "disable" and changed the one set to "0" to 1
<Jucato> might be more compiz users there than here
<frank__> Ok I gtot it
<Hammer89> terran4000: 1... I'm on my laptop
<Jucato> Hammer89: hm.. ok...
<frank__> How do I activate the compiz thing?
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: for what? :x
<terran4000> Hammer89: One thing that you WILL have to do if you want compiz is to get the newest drivers from ATI.
<terran4000> Hammer89: kubuntu's repos don't have the newest available ones, which just happen to have gotten compiz functionality
<Gleipnir> the pure slackerdom of that statement.
<Hammer89> terran4000: I installed them just a little while ago from the restricted drivers manager.... I'm running ubuntu
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: haha
<terran4000> You'll also want to remove lines 4 - 14 from that pastebin
<terran4000> Hammer89: yeah, restricted manager thingy doesn't have THE newest ones
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: gimme a break, i google all day long for lazy asses to help them, is it too much to ask one question without googling myself? :<
<terran4000> It has the newest ones that are tested good and true.
<Hammer89> terran4000: Ah.... delete lines 4-14?
<terran4000> Hammer89: after you get the new drivers :-)
<Gleipnir> nonononno I do much the same, not to worry.
<Gleipnir> I Identify. ;)
<Hammer89> okay
<NexaMac> so
<NexaMac> will you google it for me? ;o
<Gleipnir> Absosmeggin'loutly not.
<Gleipnir> ;)
<NexaMac> :<
<NexaMac> FINE
<frank__> I do not see it in the menu as in ubuntu
<NexaMac> here i am trying to get used to KDE so i can help out with KDE specific problems.. but noooo
<Hammer89> terran4000: I'm not seeing my card on their site...
<Gleipnir> lol
<Gleipnir> kde is simple.
<Hammer89> terran4000: wait... I think I found it
<Gleipnir> especially with how kubuntu puts it out.
<terran4000> NexaMac: if you want compiz with intel drivers ... try compiz-fusion and using xglx (or whatever it was called)
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: ubuntuforums got 0 results, halp plox
<Gleipnir> aiglx you mean?
<NexaMac> terran4000: cheers :p
<terran4000> Aiglx ... I thought that was ATI only???
<terran4000> Could be wrong of course
<NexaMac> you know what?
<NexaMac> ive got 12 hours until work starts
<Gleipnir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351421&page=3
<terran4000> There were 3 basic 'modes': 'normal', glx and aiglx  (or so)
<NexaMac> i bet i can beat mario galaxies THEN fix compiz
<Hammer89> terran4000: I'm not sure they have a driver for my card
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: thanks :P
<Hammer89> terran4000: they have one for the Radeon Xpress 200... but not 200m
<NexaMac> Hammer89: quick question, did you check ATI's homepage?
<terran4000> Hammer89: bollucks
<NexaMac> cause they sure as hell had 200m drivers the last time i checked
<Gleipnir> Terran4000: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIGLX
<NexaMac> i just couldnt get them to work properly
<Hammer89> NexaMac: not seeing them for linux.... maybe you were trying to install a win driver? :P
<terran4000> Gleipnir: oo, nifty. Thanks for the update.
<NexaMac> Hammer89: if i was, then i mustve been sleeping :o
<Hammer89> lol
<NexaMac> link me and ill check it
<Gleipnir> Yuo're mocking me aren't you?
<Hammer89> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<terran4000> Hammer89: if there is no driver for your card, then the repository "ati" driver's support compiz I believe (or at least from what I've read)
<NexaMac> Hammer89: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<NexaMac> try them
<Gleipnir> it should be fglrx.
<NexaMac> pretty sure those work
<Gleipnir> unless it's changed.
<Hammer89> NexaMac: thing is... windows has a driver for the 200M...
<terran4000> I don't think I've seen the 200m on the fglrx list, hmm ... lets go find out ^_^
<Gleipnir> I quit using ATI long ago due to it's bastardly lack of support.
<NexaMac> Hammer89: aye, but 200 should be ok
<Gleipnir> Hammer, thats wrong thnking.
<NexaMac> if not, a quick google search for them could give you interesting results
<Hammer89> terran4000: I asked once on the compiz-fusion channel and they said the 200m should run compiz flawlessly
<NexaMac> also theres the forums which Gleipnir so kindly ripped apart for me
<terran4000> well, the 200m will ... depends on the driver.
<Gleipnir> At your service.
<Hammer89> Gleipnir: what do you mean?
<Gleipnir> <bow>
<Gleipnir> Well, compiling a c based driver for win32 and compiling a c based driver for Linux are VERY different propositions.
<BluesKaj> terran4000, Gleipnir, the ati default restricted driver for gutsy that actually works is the 8.37 , provides DRI and 3D , to some degree
<Gleipnir> right, but it's crap.
<BluesKaj> for the X200 series
<Hammer89> **is getting lost**
<Gleipnir> don't believe me? fire up glxgears. ;)
<Gleipnir> Sorry hammer.
<Gleipnir> Ok, basically Linux has a driver for ATI
<terran4000> BluesKaj: It isn't until 8.4x that composite is supported though
<NexaMac> hmm
<terran4000> Which is what we're after
<NexaMac> the glxgears
<Gleipnir> You need to find out which driver it is.
<NexaMac> are they supposed to go really really fast
<Gleipnir> yeah
<NexaMac> or is the fact that their moving steadily a good sign?
<BluesKaj> the 8.43 driver doesn't do squat on my x200G
<Gleipnir> if glxinfo doesn't have your gpu info... whoopsies.
<Gleipnir> ;)
<ubuntu> Gleipnir: sorry i just saw your message. no its not a fresh install
<NexaMac> :<
<Gleipnir> Ubuntu: have you tried startx?
<ubuntu> yes
<Gleipnir> steady isn't bad./
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: wont work if hes where i think he is
<ubuntu> thats not a command
<BluesKaj> well, try the fgl_glxgears test with the 8.43 and see what happens
<Hammer89> terran4000: was I supposed to be doing something? :P
<Gleipnir> lol
<NexaMac> you know the restore thingy?
<Gleipnir> ubuntu, I think you're boned.
<NexaMac> not an xserver, not a proper boot
<ubuntu1> ha
<ubuntu1> is there nothing i can do
<NexaMac> reinstall :P
<Gleipnir> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thomas_newbie__> i'm trying to set a static lan ip address. I went to network settings  and tried to change it manually but it doesn't change after applying changes
<ubuntu1> Gleipnir: i cant
<terran4000> Hammer89: haha, not yet. just some idle chit-chat ^^
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: man ifconfig
<Hammer89> terran4000: alrighty
<ubuntu1> Gleipnir: i dont have full terminal commands, i have just a small handfull of them
<NexaMac> best answer i can give at least
<Gleipnir> yeah, you're in a rescue shell.
<Gleipnir> bugger.,
<NexaMac> its the bluescreen of linux? ;o
<Gleipnir> lol
<terran4000> Hammer89: you have a x64 bit system?
<Hammer89> 32 bit
<terran4000> ah
<ubuntu1> how can i get out of this rescue shell?
<ubuntu1> there has to be a way
<Gleipnir> ubuntu rescue shells are tricky, what did you do to get into it?
<Gleipnir> lol
<Gleipnir> modify something recently?
<ubuntu1> thats the thing
<ubuntu1> i dont know
<Gleipnir> Are you accidentally booted from a cd?
<ubuntu1> i dont remember doing anything that could cause damage
<ubuntu1> im on a live cd now
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: i want to do it using the GUI
<Gleipnir> you have a limited shell on the livecd/
<Gleipnir> ?
<terran4000> Hammer89: my recommendation would be to try "Envy", though many people here would highly disagree with me.
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: then i cant answer you :p maybe someone else can if you just wait it out, everyones busy ;o
<Gleipnir> or on the system from disk?
<Hammer89> terran4000: what is it?
<terran4000> Hammer89: other than that, you can try getting the drivers from here: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Hammer89> terran4000: and why would so many disagree? :P
<NexaMac> terran4000:  i know i would, never worked for me :<
<ubuntu1> Gleipnir: no, on the live cd im fine
<terran4000> Point ;-)
<ubuntu1> u have a full shell
<ubuntu1> only a partial on the actual HD
<Gleipnir> hrmmm
<BluesKaj> err , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,,need permission to edit the file
<Gleipnir> sid
<Gleipnir> sudo
<NexaMac> haha
<terran4000> Hammer89: Envy is a perl script someone wrote to 'help' people install the "bleeding edge" drivers for ATI and NV
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Gleipnir> shhhh maybe they won't notice!
<terran4000> For some it works (like me) for other it's not
<Gleipnir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hammer89> I installed drivers already... from the Restricted Drivers Manager...
<terran4000> Yes yes, but like I said, the "Restricted Drivers Manager" doesn't have THE newest drivers available from ATI
<NexaMac> BluesKaj: you COULD try sudo su before reconfigureing, but i highly recommend you dont
<Gleipnir> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ati
<Hammer89> terran4000: right
<NexaMac> at least dont forget to logout afterwards
<terran4000> Hammer89: thus, we have to get the newest drivers in there ourself without the restricted manager
<Hammer89> terran4000: one other thing... I was supposed to delete lines 4-14 (in pastebin) in my xorg.conf, right?
<terran4000> Yeah
<Hammer89> terran4000: gotcha
<BluesKaj> NexaMac, I wouldn't anyway...I'm not the one needing to edit the xorg file
<Gleipnir> Terran, most of the prepacked drivers should work ok.
<terran4000> Gleipnir: Not for composite
<Gleipnir> Well, at least the fglrx ones.
<NexaMac> BluesKaj: well, if you know what youre doing you can just nano it
<Hammer89> how do I install the driver from ATI's site?
<NexaMac> you dont
<richard_> how do i install aircrack?
<Gleipnir> http://stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<NexaMac> you download them and install them from your HD ;o
<NexaMac> youre gonna hate me after a couple more hours Hammer89
<Gleipnir> sudo apt-get install aircrack
<Hammer89> NexaMac: that's what I meant, lol
<richard_> thanks
<BluesKaj> terran4000, the newest drivers aren't necessarily working properly in gutsy on the lower end ATI Radeon onboards
<Hammer89> NexaMac: already do, bro ;)
<NexaMac> Hammer89: ill grow on ya
<terran4000> Gleipnir: the repo fglrx are 8.37? something like that? the newest are 8.43.
<terran4000> BluesKaj: true true, I never said they were ^_^
<terran4000> BluesKaj: But he wants compiz, so he'll get it ... possibly ;-)
<Hammer89> so, people, what am I s'posed to do? :P
<Gleipnir> Terran, I admit, I'm not sure. I avoid ATI at the moment like the plague.
<terran4000> Gleipnir: once I have the money for a new card same here!
<NexaMac> i COULD help you Hammer89, but terran4000 is doing so well atm
<BluesKaj> compiz ...bah humbug eyecandy :)
<Gleipnir> Hammer, you have ati?
<NexaMac> BluesKaj: humbug candy > no candy
<terran4000> lol, but look at all the pretty wobbly windows ^_^
<Hammer89> Gleipnir: yes
<Hammer89> Gleipnir: Xpress 200m
<Gleipnir> you're gonna bloody hate me m8.
<Gleipnir> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Hammer89> should that work?
<terran4000> Yes
<Hammer89> sweet
<Gleipnir> Remember, if you bork your ATI drivers, you can ctrl-alt-f2 to a shell, and modify your xorg.conf with vim or nano.
<terran4000> If you want the newest drivers (and thus compiz) you'll have to go with the manual install
<ubuntu1> so Gleipnir is there anything i can do?
<NexaMac> allright got a really serious problem here guys
<Gleipnir> If you do this... And you bugger your install, go back to Driver: VESA
<NexaMac> my room is a mess and i cant find a RL rm commad
<NexaMac> command
 * terran4000 nods in agreement
<BluesKaj> after trying the newest drivers , they have to be uninstalled previous to installing the default restricted one
<Gleipnir> nah, Nexa, you want sort -u /dev/room
<richard_> how to install aircrack
<Gleipnir> sudo
<Gleipnir> Apt-get
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: more like rm /dev/room
<Gleipnir> Install
<Gleipnir> aircrack
<Hammer89> terran4000: manual install... meaning?
<richard_> tryed that doesnt work
<NexaMac> really?
<Gleipnir> failing that get the src pkg and install it.
<richard_> k
<richard_> how
<Gleipnir> tgz or tar.gz
<terran4000> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_7.12_Driver_Manually
<NexaMac> hmm
<Gleipnir> google
<terran4000> Assuming you have Gutsy
<NexaMac> richard_: it worked here
<Gleipnir> aircrack
<Hammer89> terran4000: I have Gutsy, thanks
<terran4000> Good luck
<Gleipnir> Nexa, you need a place to sleep.
<NexaMac> no time
<Gleipnir> sort is better.
<NexaMac> ill oversleep for work then
<NexaMac> cant risk it
<NexaMac> so RM is a better choice
<Gleipnir> lol
<NexaMac> can sleep at work come to think of it
<terran4000> With that, I must be off to move random boxes to a slightly less annoying part of the house.
<terran4000> Cya'll later.
<Hammer89> cya
<NexaMac> glhf :P
<Gleipnir> Terran
<NexaMac> man i hate my neighbour
<Gleipnir> The term is "BOXEN" thanks.
<richard_> ok then how do i run aircrack....
<NexaMac> hes been sniffing my router, and im too lazy to change the PW or encryption
<NexaMac> richard_: what the hell man :P
<Gleipnir> richard
<richard_> yes
<Gleipnir> what did you DL?
<Gleipnir> Are you actually trying to hack WEP?
<Gleipnir> Or what?
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: "im boxen"?
<NexaMac> got some boxen to do ò_O
<Gleipnir> boxen is the plural of box.
<Gleipnir> ;)
<richard_> yeah but im a total noob :)
<Gleipnir> nubkin
<Gleipnir> Ok look.
<Gleipnir> What's your connection like?
<NexaMac> please be 56k please be 56k
<Gleipnir> HAHAHAHA
<richard_> dl at about 200k
<Gleipnir> ok
<Gleipnir> pull down this:
<NexaMac> wait
<Gleipnir> waiting...
<NexaMac> before you go on Gleipnir, how do you think the OP's will react to you teaching kiddos to hack WEP? :x
<NexaMac> or rather crack wep
<Gleipnir> Fair enough
<ardchoille> :)
<richard_> kiddos?
<NexaMac> tell him to google, or what to google, but dont act like your a talking manual
<Gleipnir> Richard, I assume this is your OWN WEP considering you already have a hardline to your current box?
<richard_> yes....
<NexaMac> NOW were on the right track
<Gleipnir> And you are ONLY TESTING YOUR OWN NETWORK?
<richard_> yessss....
<lascar> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Gleipnir> And it is legal to Posess, and USE network security tools in your country?
<richard_> yes
<Gleipnir> And that you will use those tools in accordince with common law?
<richard_> yes
<NexaMac> richard_: if youre one of the annoying asshats in MY neighbour hood using MY internet connection that I pay for, im gonna have to either hunt you or Gleipnir down :<
<richard_> i wont dont worry : )
<Gleipnir> right then, bases covered. Google backtrack and have a good time with it. Great NETWORK SECURITY CHECKING PROGRAMS.
<Jay-Oh-En> !pure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NexaMac> i gotta say, i love your approach Gleipnir, youre worse then blizzard copyright agreements when it comes to keeping the crowd waiting :P
<Gleipnir> !pureftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NexaMac> hahhaha
<Gleipnir> Better to be safe than buggered sir/madam.
<Gleipnir> !pure-ftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-ftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gleipnir> DAMN!
<Jay-Oh-En> purekde?
<NickPresta> !search pureftp | Gleipnir
<ubotu> Found: ftpd, wink, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, editors, keys-#ubuntu-effects, brokenkde4, xubuntu-channels, fluxbuntu, girl, xubuntu
<NexaMac> richard_: if youre really into it, and willing to do time in the slammer (knowing that a lot of countries punish you pretty harshly for wep cracking) head over to youtube and look up "wep sniffing"
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<Gleipnir> http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd\
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<NickPresta> Gleipnir, nope, not in Gutsy, apparently.
<Gleipnir> not at all.
<Gleipnir> sokay, questionable at best.
<Gleipnir> ;)
<NexaMac> now
<NexaMac> back to compiz problems
<thomas_newbie__> I have a lan setup at my home with 3 computers. I want to make sure that my router doesn not assign new ip's to each computer when restarted so I can port forward to my computer to reach my server. How do I keep my LAN ip static??
<NexaMac> after that, one of you smartasses can assist me in getting my wii to use a proper resolution :<
<Gleipnir> lol
<Gleipnir> LOL
<Gleipnir> HAHAHAHAHHAHA
<Gleipnir> Thomas, use static IP's
<terran4000> I came back at a weird moment ...
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: disable DHCP in your router?
<terran4000> NexaMac: Just go to the wii setup menu >_>
<terran4000> And afk again ^_^
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: do I need DHCP???
<NexaMac> terran4000: doesnt beat the bash quote where this guy came in right afte rthe sentence "i shook my coca cola can", and the first thing he saw was something like "now i got it all over, it exploded in my hand and my damn keyboard is sticky"
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: no you DONT need DHCP
<NexaMac> terran4000: wii menu didnt want to corporate
<NexaMac> its MS all over again
<NexaMac> i swear
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: why do I have it ???
<Gleipnir> lol
<NexaMac> XD
<Gleipnir> because it's easy.
<NexaMac> at least i get a good laugh
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: and can't I keep DHCP and just configure through Kunubuntu or windows XP for it to stick to a particular address like 192.168.1.100
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: whats your standard gateway?
<NexaMac> well i guess you can
<NexaMac> hold on ill check my router
<Gleipnir> no.
<Gleipnir> it's dhcp or static
<thomas_newbie__> hmm
<thomas_newbie__> i see
<NexaMac> yes you can keep DHCP on your router
<NexaMac> true story Gleipnir
<NexaMac> but then you have to assign each and every computer a static IP
<NexaMac> or they will all end up using the same IP :/
<NexaMac> at least thats what happened here
<Gleipnir> ...
<thomas_newbie__> k no problem
<thomas_newbie__> i wanna start by changing this ip :S
<BluesKaj> nite all, sacktime here
<Gleipnir> Nexa, you're makin' me head hurtl.
<NexaMac> and with 7 computers in the house it was more work then joy
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: seriously, DHCP is enabled on my router, but it fucks up from time to time, so if he wants it that way, i aint stopping him
<Gleipnir> lol
<Gleipnir> You
<NexaMac> fail?
<Gleipnir> Are a sadist.
<NexaMac> :D
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: what do you mean fucks up from time to time?
<Gleipnir> And I am missing my pizza.
<NickPresta> !ohmy
<ardchoille> !language | NexaMac
<ubotu> NexaMac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: well, every time someone connects, it resets IP's
<Gleipnir> lol
<Gleipnir> lol
<thomas_newbie__> someone connects what you mean
<NexaMac> NickPresta: topic had nothing to do with it, if you mind the language, i appologize
<Gleipnir> yeah, thats a problem. ;)
<NexaMac> its 5am.. i forget :<
<Gleipnir> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gleipnir> HAHAHA
<NexaMac> hmm
<Gleipnir> sweet kittens, really?
<NexaMac> you know
<NexaMac> i could save myself a lot of time installing linux on the remaining 4 computers
<NexaMac> since IM not using them, i could just say "their broken lolol, no chance of redeeming"
<NexaMac> would never have to lift a finger again :D
<Gleipnir> Nexa.
<NexaMac> whaaat? :<
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: hey I didn't get it...why does it reset ip's? someone connects, who?
<Gleipnir> Those boxen should be running debian.
<NexaMac> x)
 * dthacker pokes NexaMac with a security update
<Gleipnir> HAHAHHAHAHA
<Gleipnir> HAHHAHAHAHA
<NexaMac> >_>
 * Gleipnir highfives dthacker
 * NexaMac drops "Security holes, the entire collection" - book nr.4 on dthacker's foot
<NexaMac> windows security holes*
<dthacker> ouch! Hey, the thick book is the Windows book!
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: because DHCP is enabled :>
<NexaMac> if youre not using it, disable/uninstall it
<NexaMac> keyrule
<Gleipnir> afk
<NexaMac> disable DHCP in your router, seriously, then try setting a static ip
<NexaMac> dont you dare Gleipnir
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: but what would be the benefits/needs of using DHCP in my network
<NexaMac> automatic IP >_>
<thomas_newbie__> ok
<thomas_newbie__> lol
<Gleipnir> lol
<NexaMac> as in NOT static
<thomas_newbie__> as in DYNAMIC
<Gleipnir> quick cancer break nexa.
<thomas_newbie__> :)
<NexaMac> *sigh*
<Gleipnir> Thomkas.
<wolfman2323> have anyone seen juan carlos??
<NexaMac> if youre gonna correct me, i can point you in the direction of google.com thomas_newbie__
<Gleipnir> There aren't really.
<Gleipnir> just simplicity
<NexaMac> im not getting paid to pretend to help you
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: i wasn't correcting yo uwas I
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: lol man
<Gleipnir> Static IP's are a PITA upfront, but work fine.
<NexaMac> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NexaMac> see that Gleipnir?
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: chill....it wasn't correction I was asking you if thats a true statement aswell lol
<Gleipnir> Set those up and you're squeare.
<NexaMac> no shortened forms plox
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: to chill id have to get upset first
<NexaMac> aint happening at 5am :<
<Gleipnir> That's just not fair.
<Gleipnir> ;)
<NexaMac> :D
<NexaMac> argh
<thomas_newbie__> NexaMac: sorry for offending you buddy, thx for help
<NexaMac> ive been here for what.. 5 hours now, planning on setting up compiz on this comp, so far ive accomplished to help people >_>
<Gleipnir> Nexa.
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: i wasnt offended o_O
<NexaMac> at least pay attention :p
<Gleipnir> You've done a public service.
<NexaMac> in other words, accomplishied nothing? :P
<NexaMac> accomplished
<thomas_newbie__> so I have to connect to my routers ip and disable it there right and then change it in kubuntu settings?
<Gleipnir> Now quit being bitter.
<Gleipnir> ;)
<NexaMac> well i never
<NexaMac> give it a try thomas_newbie__
<thomas_newbie__> i'm scared HERE I GO!
<Gleipnir> back in a jiffy.
<NexaMac> keep in mind your router will most liekly restart immeadeatly tho :p
<NexaMac> hah
<NexaMac> second time i hear that sentence in my life
<NexaMac> first was simpsons
<NexaMac> grampa simpsons "ill be BACK in a jiffyyyy"
<thomas_newbie__> I assume that something is wrong with my router cause my internet connection is constantly restarting :S especially annoying when playingn games
<Gleipnir> did it end with : "Captain spiffy"?
<NexaMac> >_>
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: that one was toooo dry
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: my guess is youve got a shitty ISP :P
<NexaMac> unless its like all the time
<Gleipnir> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NexaMac> it tends to happen when im NOT here, getting me banned from most of the IRC channels for excess flooding :<
<thomas_newbie__> huh thats not bad language
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: its on!
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: sh itty is
<thomas_newbie__> we should OHMY Gleipnir
<NexaMac> so if your computers name is itty, you can SH it
<NexaMac> olol
<Gleipnir> lol
<NexaMac> cant*
<Gleipnir> I'm just bitter because my pizza isn't here.
<NexaMac> :D
<thomas_newbie__> lol ok here i'm gonna try this manuveur
<NexaMac>  /dodge
<NexaMac> if it doesnt work, highlight Gleipnir
<NexaMac> im trying to set up compiz x)
<Gleipnir> hey now....
<NexaMac> you know what i really miss the most about gnome?
<NexaMac> gnometris
<Gleipnir> ...
<|Quest|> anyone happen to know how to passively decrypt ssl packets from a mitm?
<Gleipnir> You know you can install that under kde right?
<NexaMac> its tertis fi youre too lazy to google
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: why would i want to?
<NexaMac> :P
<Gleipnir> Quest... that's only borderline legal
<Gleipnir> not th right place for it.
<NexaMac> wheres the synaptics package manager in kubuntu?
<NexaMac> no im not gonna google that
<NexaMac> google will tell me to go back to windows
<bazhang> !adept
<thomas_newbie__> ok this is poop
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<NexaMac> yar i found it bazhang
<NexaMac> thanks tho :P
<thomas_newbie__> so now i disabled DHCP. I want to assign a new IP it won't change it...
<Gleipnir> Nexa
<Gleipnir> Use apt-get
<Gleipnir> sheesh
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: you wouldve been done hours ago with terminal :P
<bazhang> thomas_newbie__: you cant do that with dhcp normally
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: i forgot what i was looking for :|
<Gleipnir> gnomtris
<NexaMac> nur
<thomas_newbie__> bazhang: what?
<thomas_newbie__> bazhang: i disabled DHCP so I can assign a static LAN IP
<Lazarus> does anyone know a text phonic reading program for linux?
<Hammer89> w00t... compiz is alivee!
<bazhang> thomas_newbie__: normally you need to get your isp to give you a true static IP
<Gleipnir> Thomas: set your router for static
<Gleipnir> and then setup your box for static.
<thomas_newbie__> hmmmm
<Gleipnir> should be 192.168.*.* for linksys.
<NexaMac> Hammer89: grats :D
<Hammer89> :D
<Lazarus> as in something that would read any given text file in an automatic manner
<Lazarus> ive heard of something like it before
<Lazarus> phonetically, aloud
<NexaMac> Lazarus: losing your vision? :<
<thomas_newbie__> Gleipnir: yes, i'm there...advanced routing --> static routing ---> then i have to assign subnet mask, gateway, IP
<Lazarus> NexaMac, heh, no
<NexaMac> cant recall one, but search for phonetic in adept? :o
<Lazarus> i just thought itd be cool to have stuff read to me while i multitask and do other things
<Lazarus> an faq, a forum, an ebook
<NexaMac> thomas_newbie__: ifconfig should give you all that info
<Lazarus> i could get more info in at once
<Lazarus> game, do some syntax
<NexaMac> Lazarus: with todays standard in forums, you can forget all about phonetical :P
<NexaMac> argh
<NexaMac> my head fills up and empties
<NexaMac> Gleipnir: whats the command for the spinning wheels?
<NexaMac> glx
<Gleipnir> Thomas: you want to create a subnet.
<NexaMac> nvm
<Gleipnir> ./spinwheels
<NexaMac> x)
<NexaMac> glxgears
<NexaMac> tbh
<Gleipnir> AKA glxgears.
<Gleipnir> lol
<ubuntu> i have all my data (both the OS and my /home directory) on the same partition now, but somthing happened and now i cant boot up. could i possibly make like a 10gb partition for the OS, and then have a seprate partiton for my /home directory?
<Gleipnir> of course.
<Gleipnir> ubuntu
<Gleipnir> provided you have 10 gigs free.
<ubuntu> would there be anyway to get rid of the OS on my current partition
<Gleipnir> eventually.
<ubuntu> so i dont have to burn 100gb of cds
<NexaMac> i rememer when i was young, format c: fixed everything
<NexaMac> remember*
<Gleipnir> ewwww.
<NexaMac> :D
<Gleipnir> ubuntu, is the disk full?
<NexaMac> we all gotta start somewhere!
<Dr_willis> NexaMac,  of acccidently using warez from a dial up bbs.. fixed EVERYTHING and then some
<ubuntu> no
<NexaMac> for me it was win 3.11
<ubuntu> i have 50gb
<ubuntu> free
<NexaMac> othello <3
<NexaMac> Dr_willis: warez are overrated, gnometris ftw
<Gleipnir> ok, then open the box with ptparted or gparted.
<ubuntu> ya
<ubuntu> i know how to make partitions and such
<ubuntu> but what im wondering is
<Gleipnir> resize the partition, and set the new one to boot.
<ubuntu> oh ok
<ubuntu> what would i do about the current one thought?
<ubuntu> though*
<Gleipnir> then install an os onto it.
<ubuntu> since i would just want my /home on there
<Gleipnir> ignore it for now.
<ubuntu> and right now it has everything
<ubuntu> how would i remove kubuntu from it
<NexaMac> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu> i couldnt just delete it all off of there could i?
<Gleipnir> resize and create a clean bootable, Move everything over once you have that.
<ubuntu> i cant do that
<ubuntu> i have 100gb of data
<Gleipnir> why not....?
<ubuntu> music, movies, etc
<Gleipnir> and?
<ubuntu> how would i move that overt
<ubuntu> over*
<Gleipnir> You don't have to.
<ubuntu> what are you saying?
<NexaMac> ubuntu: leave the pr0n save the rest
<NexaMac> :P
<Gleipnir> unless you want to make a new partition.
<ubuntu> NexaMac: no pr0n, anime
<Gleipnir> ok, hang on. Sorry I'm not being clear.
<ubuntu> Gleipnir: no, the only new partition i want is for the OS
<Gleipnir> make a new partition.
<ubuntu> alright
<Gleipnir> Set it to bootable.
<ubuntu> alright
<Gleipnir> boot that part.
<Gleipnir> And you're good.
<ubuntu> but Kubuntu will still be on my current partition will my data
<Gleipnir> that should give you a fully working system.
<Dr_willis> external usb hard drives.. are very handy
<ubuntu> how would i get rid of i
<ubuntu> t
<Gleipnir> right, so rm -rf everything but your ~
<Gleipnir> er... /home/name.
<ubuntu> oh, you CAN delete everything if your not booted to it?
<Gleipnir> yeah, it's all files.
<ubuntu> as long as you have privlages
<ubuntu> i assume
<Gleipnir> right
<ubuntu> thank you very much
<ubuntu> i was going to HATE
<Gleipnir> make sure it's not your / partition though.
<Gleipnir> lol
<ubuntu> burnign 100gb
<ubuntu> to CDs
<ubuntu> not even DVDs
<ubuntu> since this stupid dvd burner wont burn
<Gleipnir> yeah... no good.
<ubuntu> well im off to repartition
<ubuntu> thanks
<Gleipnir> np m8.
<|Quest|> anyone happen to know how to passively decrypt ssl packets from a mitm?
<Gleipnir> QUEST, that doesn't belong here.
<drif> something wrong with this picture? using fairly modern pc (Athlon 2800+ with 1Gb RAM) and transferring files between two sata-drives achieves only 5MB/sec speeds...
<ardchoille> |Quest|: Queries of a questionable legal nature are not welcome in this channel.
<drif> Gb=GB
<|Quest|> ardchoille ok
<Gleipnir> Drif, not bad, not great.
<drif> Gleipnir: not bad?
<Gleipnir> HA
<Gleipnir> misread that sorry.
<Gleipnir> lol
<Gleipnir> dma on?
<Gleipnir> hdparm -tT /dev/sd*
<NexaMac> ill brb testing compiz
<terran4000> Aloho
<Gleipnir> 'lo
<drif> Gleipnir: what does -tT exactly do?
<Gleipnir> open konsole: type hdparm --help
<drif> Gleipnir: atleast on help page -t represents perform device read timings..
<Gleipnir> yup.
<drif> Gleipnir: that's why I asked
<Gleipnir>  -T   perform cache read timings
<Gleipnir> hdparm /dev/sd* should give you basic information.
<drif> Gleipnir: I've though hdparm doesn't support sata that well - if at all
<Gleipnir> true.
<Gleipnir> That's because you're *supposed* to use sdparm
<Gleipnir> which doesn't ship with ubuntu.
<knewuser> Anyone got time for a wifi question?
<Gleipnir> whats up knew?
<terran4000> What's up knewuser
<terran4000> ><
<Gleipnir> lol
<drif> Gleipnir: atleast it's provided on repository
<Gleipnir> yeah... there are a lot of things in the repos...
<knewuser> I just migrated to kubuntu from PCLOS. Clean install on a gateway laptop. I've got three problems, the first of which is that the wifi card keeps freezing.
<drif> Gleipnir: why suggest hdparm in the first place?
<Gleipnir> ok, what kind of card?
<knewuser> It's been raised in the forums, but I've been unable to find a response.
<knewuser> Realtek
<Gleipnir> because it gives you information.
<terran4000> knewuser: What do you mean "wifi card keeps freezing"?
<drif> Gleipnir: no dice with sdparm either
<Gleipnir> no... sdparm has different options.
<Gleipnir> SATA is not SCSI
<knewuser> terran400: when I activate the wireless network connection, the status bar hangs and nothing else can be done.
<terran4000> Anyone know if konqueror does IRC?
<Gleipnir> No matter how much the kernel devs want to think it is.
<drif> Gleipnir: [06:29] <Gleipnir> That's because you're *supposed* to use sdparm <- what was this then?
<Gleipnir> sdparm is designed to handle scsi and sata(in a backhand manner)
<Gleipnir> SATA is more like IDE.
<drif> Gleipnir: and naturally I'm not using same options automatically - even -a doesn't work with sdparm "
<drif>  Additional sense: Invalid command operation code
<drif> REQUEST SENSE failed
<nexamac> back!
<nexamac> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<NexaMac> actually
<terran4000> nexamac: how's the compiz
<Nexano> not working!
<Nexano> sorry
<terran4000> bummers
<Nexano> i hate that answer myself
 * terran4000 wobbles his window at you.
<Nexano> i enabled a lot of effects, did the standard ubuntu procedure, but nothing happens :/
<Gleipnir> weird, I get info from my drive.
<Nexano>  /spit :P
<Gleipnir> */dev/sda
<drif> both sda and sdb give same result
<Gleipnir> no offense, but are you sure it's SATA?
<Gleipnir> */dev/hda maybe?
<drif> Gleipnir: crystal.
<drif> Gleipnir: installed both of'em just few weeks ago
<terran4000> Nexano: you also did > compiz --replace
<terran4000> right?
<Gleipnir> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<drif> Gleipnir: me? 7.04
<Gleipnir> ...
<Gleipnir> that MIGHT still be handling SATA as hda
<Gleipnir> or hd*
<drif> Gleipnir: I'm 100% sure those are sda and sdb
<Gleipnir> Well amigo, I may have to admit to you that despite my sysadminy goodness, I have no idea why neither of those are reporting drive info to you.
<terran4000> knewuser: still around?
<knewuser> Terran4000 Yep.
<knewuser> It's 	Realtek RTL 8185L
<knewuser> Whenever I try to activate a wireless connection, it hangs at 28% and no other commands can be executed.
<drif> Gleipnir: ran those timings - cached reads A: 255.19MB/sec B: 209.53MB/sec, buffered A: 43.13MB/sec B: 40.86BM/sec
<knewuser> Though it can see the wireless network, so *something* is working.
<Gleipnir> drif, should be higher than tha.
<terran4000> knewuser: and my activate the wireless connection you mean by clicking on the knetwork manager and selecting your network right?
<Gleipnir> that.
<terran4000> >
<Gleipnir> significantly.
<Nexano> terran4000, Gleipnir: how do I activate compiz in KDE? :>
<knewuser> Correct
<terran4000> Nexano: compiz --replace
<terran4000> I think
<Nexano> :<
<Nexano> didnt do the trick
<drif> Gleipnir: your results are?
<Nexano> no wobly windows or spinning cube :<
<drif> Gleipnir: those are first generation sata-drives
<Gleipnir> Timing cached reads:   1282 MB in  2.00 seconds = 641.40 MB/sec
<Gleipnir>  Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.38 seconds =  25.48 MB/sec
<terran4000> Nexano: when you do > compiz --replace  on the command line, what is the output?
<knewuser> Terran4000: For what it's worth, I have the laptop next to the wireless router and, while it registers the network, it lists the signal strength as -1.
<drif> Gleipnir: how come the buffered is much lower than mine?
<drif> but yes I can see the difference with cached results
<Gleipnir> laptop. :(
<Nexano> terran4000: terminal tells me XGL isnt present
<Gleipnir> lol
<Nexano> knewuser: ndiswrapper?
<knewuser> Nexano: I've not installed it yet.
<Nexano> terran4000: http://pastebin.com/mc7395ab
<Nexano> knewuser: whats your network card?
<terran4000> knewuser: hmm, new drivers using windows drivers and ndis 'might' do the trick
<drif> Gleipnir: could be something with chipset support as well..
<knewuser> Nexano: 	Realtek RTL 8185L
<Nexano> ah
<Nexano> never touched :<
<Nexano> could try ndiswrapper tho, its always worked for me
<Nexano> tho all my wireless are bcm
<knewuser> Terran4000: Do you think I should give ndiswrapper a shot?
<Gleipnir>  shouldn't be.
<Gleipnir> but possibe.
<Gleipnir> bugger all that's strange.
<terran4000> knewuser: it might be worth a shot. I've also never had experience with any realtek stuff ... but new/different drivers are always worth a shot.
<Nexano> terran4000: did you check the pastebin?
<terran4000> aye
<Nexano> any suggestions?
<drif>  Gleipnir: nforce2
<terran4000> You have a ati card right?
<terran4000> the 200m?
<terran4000> or was that someone else?
<Nexano> naw
<Nexano> that was hammer89
<Gleipnir> should be ok though,
<Nexano> lspci
<Nexano> wrong window
<terran4000> lol
<Nexano> urgh
<Nexano> interl built in
<Nexano> i810
<Nexano> is my driver
<drif> Gleipnir: my usual luck, things work more smoothly hardware-wise on windows but I'd prefer using linux
<terran4000> You 'can' try installing xserver-xgl
<Nexano> trying :P
<Gleipnir> ..
<terran4000> OOOO
<knewuser> Oh dear. This is problematic.
<Gleipnir> Now you've made it a challange.
<se7en_> somebody know how i can keep a clean desktop? i have 3 external hdd always conected through a usb hub to my box and i don't like or need the desktop icons also i can't tell kubuntu to automaticly mount them
<terran4000> Nexano: new I missed something on you're pastebin
<Nexano> blacklisted part? :<
<terran4000> yeah ><
<Nexano> what do i do about it? :p
<terran4000> Hmm ... I forget where that file was ...
<terran4000> give me a sec
<knewuser> Trying to install ndiswrapper from adept, I get the message: There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Nexano> knewuser: i got that as well, dont worry about it
<Gleipnir> drif
<drif> Gleipnir: yes?
<Gleipnir> hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<thomas_newbie__> hey guys your're still here ey
<Nexano> download the drivers, find the .inf file, sudo ndiswrapper -i drivernametbh.inf
<Nexano> sup thomas_newbie__?
<thomas_newbie__> yea i'm not sure how to set up this static ip
<Nexano> :D
<Nexano> good to see im not the only one having problems
<Nexano> thomas_newbie__: willing to resort to terminal now?
<thomas_newbie__> Nexano: sure wth....ifconfig
<drif> Gleipnir: tried that earlier - atleast the get function didn't return anything
<terran4000> Nexano: okie okie ...
<Nexano> thomas_newbie__: wireless or regular card?
<Nexano> go on terran4000 ;o
<thomas_newbie__> Nexano: regular
<Gleipnir> improper ioctl?
<thomas_newbie__> Nexano: btw i have 2 comps
<terran4000> Nexano: 'this' might help, but it also might mess stuff up. Hope you know how to get to console and work from there just in case ...
<drif> Gleipnir: hm?
<Nexano> well get to that later
<captainzap> can someone help rescue me?
<Nexano> terran4000: aye
<terran4000> captainzap: sure, one sec.
<Nexano> thomas_newbie__: youll have to wait, im finally getting my compiz running :P
<Nexano> ooor not!
<Gleipnir>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Gleipnir> ?
<terran4000> Nexano: you know how to use vim?
<thomas_newbie__> terran4000: EWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwww
<Nexano> i know how to use it like i knew how to use notepad :>
<Gleipnir> what do you need to know terran?
<drif> Gleipnir: no, like I said it returned nothing - just empty line followed with /dev/sda:
<Nexano> what am i wiming and why cant i use gedit? :P
<Gleipnir> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot...?
<terran4000> Gleipnir: I was simply asking Nexano is he knows how to ... if not gedit or so
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ trying to setup a static ip?
<captainzap> I used my computer yesterday...today I turned it on and it ran a file system check...says "Duplicate or Bad Block in use" and then hangs...help?
<Gleipnir> lol
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yes sir
<Gleipnir> vim == easy.
<knewuser> Nexano: Looks like it's a bigger problem. the graphical frontend for ndiswrapper pretends to open, but then nothing happens.
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ look at /etc/network/interfaces
<terran4000> Nexano: use sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz
<sub[t]rnl> you can define static ip's in there
<Nexano> knewuser: dont use the graphical frontend
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ok, GUI --> network settings?????
<Nexano> terran4000: that did _NOTHING_ :p
<Nexano> sec
<sub[t]rnl> if you want to do it by !cli, then just edit the file located at /etc/network/interfaces
<terran4000> >< just open up /usr/bin/compiz in something that can write to it (aka with root permissions)
<sub[t]rnl> or by gui, yes, you can right click on the knetworkmanager icon in your system tray, go to manual configuration
<Nexano> terran4000: vim'ing
<Nexano> what do i edit?
<sub[t]rnl> select the interface you are wanting static, then set the ip
<terran4000> thomas_newbie__: what's wrong with vim?
<drif> Gleipnir: and yes, when trying to set dma instead of getting current status I get that ioctl-error
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ system settings -> network settings -> same thing
<terran4000> Nexano: about line 54, "WHITELIST= ............"
<Gleipnir> it IS a bit daunting if you have no idea what you're doing.
<Gleipnir> ok
<terran4000> make sure "i810" is in there
<thomas_newbie__> terran4000: we'll maybe because I can't use it fully but it's so primitive...don't listen to me
<Gleipnir> WHEW
<Gleipnir> lol
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: funny thing in the config file
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: it says its STATIC IP! the one i wanted
<terran4000> thomas_newbie__: ... vim ... primative .... confused. but ok ^_^
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ what config file
<Nexano> terran4000: WHITELIST="nvidia intel ati radeon i810"
<thomas_newbie__> terran4000: just used to using kate or some GUI text editor thats all :S
<Nexano> terran4000: what do i do? P
<terran4000> Nexano: woot. that part is good
<Gleipnir> feh vim != primative!
<terran4000> Ok next is
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: the interfaces text file
<terran4000> thomas_newbie__: vim is very complex actually. To the point where back in college I programmed and compiled a whole programming language in it.
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ do you see -> iface eth0 inet static
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yeaa i know....but its not GUI like
<terran4000> Gui == slow.
<Nexano> GUI text editing is overrated :<
<terran4000> anywho
<Nexano> terran4000: knowing its late and easy to forget stuff, should i find some PCI ID and remove it from blacklist?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yes sir
<Gleipnir> gui is fine, IDE is slow.
<terran4000> Nexano: on line BLACKLIST_PCIIDS="$T"
<Gleipnir> Espcially since java came out.
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ if its setup with your address, netmask, and gateway the way you like it, for the settings to take effect, you'll need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Nexano> go on terran4000
<terran4000> Nexano: change that line to: BLACKLIST_PCIIDS=""
<thomas_newbie__> yeaaa my quad core processor computer cant' handle a GUI text editor
<Nexano> terran4000: done
<terran4000> restart X and enjoy (hopefully)
<drif> thomas_newbie__: what are you using then?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ty i think that is the solution i am looking for
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: let me try
<Nexano> thomas_newbie__: the fact that your computer can handle it, makes non-gui editors a waste? :<
<captainzap> I used my computer yesterday...today I turned it on and it ran a file system check...says "Duplicate or Bad Block in use" and then is completley unresponsive...help pls?
<thomas_newbie__> Nexano: omg i must stop this conversation because I know i will get flamed to death !!
<Nexano> thomas_newbie__: no one is flaming ;(
<thomas_newbie__> Nexano: lols
<Nexano> just asking your opinion so i can trash it :p
<thomas_newbie__> awwww
<thomas_newbie__> yes
<Nexano> anyway, its getting sort of off topic
<sub[t]rnl> lets keep the channel for support only, general chatter can go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Nexano> <3
<Nexano> whats next terran4000? me moving your boxes? :<
<Nexano> ah restart x
<Nexano> i failed to see it
<thomas_newbie__> I WILL be back i am restart my supercomputer
<terran4000> lol
<Gleipnir> fsck -cc /dev/hda?
<Nexano> brb!
<Nexano> hopefully
<terran4000> ^^
<Nexano> if not, terran4000 lock your doors and hide the kittens
<thomas_newbie__> if not ...<3 you all
<terran4000> Oh, you can have my cats.
<Nexano> allready got 2 >_>
<sub[t]rnl> Gleipnir➜ trying to manually fsck your drive?
<thomas_newbie__> hold on me 2
<thomas_newbie__> i have 2 cats :)
<terran4000> heh, go restart X already ;-)
<thomas_newbie__> one mother and one son
<Gleipnir> load a live cd.
<Gleipnir> then fsck your drive.
<thomas_newbie__> lols yes sub[t]rnl
<captainzap> was the load a live cd fsck your drive for me?
<Gleipnir> yep.
<captainzap> i'll try it
<sub[t]rnl> Gleipnir➜ no need to load a live cd just to fsck a drive.
<Gleipnir> sorry, was trying to figure out who asked.
<Gleipnir> when it's got the os on it it is.
<Nataku199> how soon after 4.0 release will be get a hardy heron release?
<sub[t]rnl> theres a -F option in the shutdown command to force a fsck on next boot
<Gleipnir> fscking mounted drives == bad.
<sub[t]rnl> yes, I know
<captainzap> the system tries to boot auto runs a check and then the "duplicate bad block" message
<captainzap> the only way to load it is through live cd?
<Gleipnir> yeah, on reboot works, but most don't like to do cli if they can avoid it.
<Gleipnir> abut I agree.
<Nexano> terran4000: wont boot thanks a lot
<terran4000> lol
<Nexano> j\k :p
<knewuser> Bad news with ndiswrapper.
<thomas_newbie__> hallelujah Praise the Lord a little bit
<knewuser> following the instructions from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<terran4000> Nexano: work at all?
<Nexano> finding out
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: ty master it worked
<knewuser> the system freezes when I hit the sudo dhclient wlan0 command.
<Nexano> my damn rEFLT is slow :<
<Nexano> !uhoh Nexano
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uhoh nexano - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> Gleipnir➜ you can also sudo touch /forcefsck, then reboot normally
<sub[t]rnl> and it will fsck your drive on next boot
<terran4000> oh, make sure you also install emerald
<Gleipnir> huh, that one's new to me
<Gleipnir> Thanks!
<sub[t]rnl> anytime, (thats essentially what the sudo shutdown -rF now command does anyway)
<Nexano> ok new problem i just realised, my mac keyboard doesnt have a delete button..
<Nataku199> lol
<terran4000> Nexano: Sorry, but I think only a bottle of vodka can solve that one.
<Gleipnir> That makes sense, I like to do it via a livecd just so everything is "under my control"
<Nexano> aight so desktop effects work
<Nexano> but Konversation wont start terran4000 :p
<Gleipnir> lol
<terran4000> You're here aint ya.
<Nexano> desktop :)
<Nexano> NexaMac is missing :<
<terran4000> ah, tochue (sp?)
<Nexano> sp?
<terran4000> spelling
<Nexano> ah
<knewuser> touche, but you need a diacritic on the e.
<Nexano> i believe its touché
<terran4000> knewuser: thanks. :-)
<terran4000> Damn you people who know how to use your keyboards!
<terran4000> Anywho
<terran4000> Konv won't start now that eye candy works?
<Nexano> yep
<terran4000> That makes no sense
<Nexano> why do i get a feeling theres always something not working properly? :p
<terran4000> Speaking of which
<terran4000> You might want to find and get: fusion-icon
<Nexano> which is..?
<terran4000> Really helps with switching between compiz and not-compiz without restarting X or killing anything. And it helps with some settings.
<sub[t]rnl> an icon that runs emerald --replace, kwin --replace or compiz --replace
<terran4000> And it sits in your taskbar for easy access.
<sub[t]rnl> and in your ram
<sub[t]rnl> like a lazy bum
<terran4000> :-)
<knewuser> Okay. Ndiswrapper is installed and loads at boot. going to knetworkmanager and telling it to connect...
<Nexano> well ill be damned
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: do you think you can help me with a major problem i have been trying all night
<Nexano> reinstalling konversation didnt solve it either
<knewuser> And it freezes.
<Nexano> gimme another decent irc client
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: it all started by configuring my apache2 server
<Gleipnir> bitchx
<Nexano> knewuser: how exactly did you isntall the drivers using ndiswrapper?
<Nexano> step by step
<se7en_> somebody know how i can keep a clean desktop? i have 3 external hdd always conected through a usb hub to my box and i don't like or need the desktop icons also i can't tell kubuntu to automaticly mount them
<knewuser> I had the windows drivers in a file folder on a shared drive. I moved it to my home folder.
<thomas_newbie__> whenever I connect to my apache server, it gives me that you don't have permission to access / on this server
<knewuser> Then I followed these directions, step by step.
<knewuser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Gleipnir> thomas, your permissions are borked.
<knewuser> It froze at sudo dhclient wlan0.
<Gleipnir> or you have nothing on /
<terran4000> se7en_: there is a way to dissable certain icons, give me a sec to look that up for ya
<knewuser> Then, on restart, froze when I tried connnecting.
<knewuser> Connecting.
<Nexano> knewuser: wpa encryption?
<knewuser> WEP.
<terran4000> se7en_: If you open up Kmenu -> System Settings -> Desktop -> Behavior
<Nexano> can you try disabling the encryption and giving it another go?
<Nexano> lol nevermind
<Nexano> im solving another problem here
<Nexano> freezing, i cant help you on :/
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ not sure I see a problem yet
<terran4000> se7en_: there is a tab there called "Device Icons", you can uncheck what you wish.
<knewuser> Okay. Can anyone? It seems to be a common problem on the forums, but there's not much in the way of how to fix it.
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: i cannot get an index page to load wehen connecting to my domain
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ Put an index.html file inside of your /var/www folder and remove the apache2-default dir
<Gleipnir> do you have an index.html in / ?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: it has worked until the point where I took the default folder of /var/www and changed it to /home/myusername/public_html and put a page in there. When I connect to my domain.com/index.html it works only then
<Gleipnir> do you have your httpd.conf setup correctly?
<sub[t]rnl> httpd.conf is just the servername right
<Nexano> terran4000: what was the cmd for enabling\disbaling compiz again? :p
<terran4000> knewuser: ok, this might not work and is probably just out of the air ... try disabling wireless encryption on the router and see if you can connect.
<Gleipnir> no, it sets webroot as well.
<terran4000> Nexano: compiz --replace
<terran4000> and to undo that
<terran4000> ctrl-c   .. if you did that in a terminal
<Nexano> didnt
<Nexano> :<
<terran4000> meh
<terran4000> then > killall compiz
<terran4000> should work
<terran4000> ^^
<terran4000> wait no
<terran4000> bad idea
<terran4000> >_>
<Nexano> x)
<terran4000> eh ... don't remember how to 'disable' it.
<terran4000> I've just used fusion-icon or beryl before ... so they all had a on/off button
<terran4000> ^^
<thomas_newbie__> Gleipnir: httpd.conf in the kubuntu version is empty
<sub[t]rnl> !apache | thomas_newbie__
<ubotu> thomas_newbie__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sub[t]rnl> answer is in that link
<thomas_newbie__> if you say so
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html thomas_newbie__
<nexamac_> so
<nexamac_> the next time someone asks why konversation wont start, tell them to relogg >_>
<terran4000> lol
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ you need to set the DocumentRoot in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (or whatever you called it)
<nexamac_> amazing
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: i already have
<nexamac_> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: this link you gave me is good
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ I have apache2 running and thats how I set the DocumentRoot, works fine for me.  Follow those steps
<thomas_newbie__> k i'll read on ty
<nexamac_> terran4000: next, and hopefully last problem, why doesnt my cube have 4 sides? :<
<terran4000> Ah,
<terran4000> How many does it have?
<nexamac_> 2
<terran4000> cool ..
<terran4000> simple fix
<sub[t]rnl> nexamac_➜ go into compiz config settings manager -> general -> desktop size
<terran4000> yeah, what he said
<nexamac_> nr. of desktops=4
<terran4000> Though
<sub[t]rnl> find horizontal virtual size, and up it
<terran4000> Number of Desktops = 1
<terran4000> Horizontal Virtual size should be 4 (or whatever)
<nexamac_> aaah
<nexamac_> cheers
<nexamac_> now
<nexamac_> how do i open my bedroom door?
 * terran4000 lifts his tea mug in celebration
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<terran4000> sudo vim door_bedroom
<nexamac_> haha
<sub[t]rnl> change open=0 to open=1
<sub[t]rnl> save and exit
<Nexalol> ;)
<Nexalol> o_O
<terran4000> and don't foget chmod u+x
<Nexalol> changing screen saver blanked my screen
<Nexalol> cant be good
<terran4000> compiz aint perfect.
<nexamac_> well
<nexamac_> compiz is working
<nexamac_> video card and wireless is working
<nexamac_> audio time
<terran4000> woot
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: can you go to the site you gave me and go down to the part where it says "a2dissite" I don't understand what default is
<Thingus> Can I batch resize a bunch of JPEGs with imagemagick?
<knewuser> Should I be concerned that I can't install anything through adept?
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ default is the default site in /etc/apache2/sites-available.  a2dissite disables it
<knewuser> I keep gettng the same message, "There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<nexamac_> knewuser: its perfectly normal
<nexamac_> ;o
<nexamac_> knewuser: try sudo apt-get instead
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yea ok so do I have to specify the entire pathname? and also what is the mysite file?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: because basically what i'm doing is taking default file and editing it....
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ the mysite file is an edited copy of the default... right..
<thomas_newbie__> look up...
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ not sure why the wiki takes you through all that,  not needed.  I didn't
<thomas_newbie__> yes
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ just edit DocumentRoot dir in default, or whatever site you have enabled
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yes that was done a long time ago :(
<knewuser> Just sudo apt-get <name of package>?
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ did you restart apache? so it takes hold?
<nexamac_> knewuser: yes
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: yea............
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: it works when i do domain.com/index.html but gives me permissions error when i got domain.com
<knewuser> I get the message, "Invalid operation"
<nexamac_> grr
<terran4000> nexamac_: what's wrong this time?
<nexamac_> terran4000: sound :P
<terran4000> I'm guessing you mean there-lack-of sound?
<NexaMac> kinda amusing how i can help people solve this and that, but cant help myself solve the most basic crap :<
<NexaMac> yarr, browsing ubuntuforums atm
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: wanna see my config file
<mahasamoot> I've got a directory full of photos, which are marked +x, I want to put "chmod -R -x /home/media/photos" but the problem is the directories need the x, and when I read the man page I didn't see a way to treat directories diffrently
<mahasamoot> any ideas?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: you there?
<knewuser> Oh well. I'm going to give this another try at the next major release.
<NexaMac> holy crap
<NexaMac> lightning struck just outside
<se7en> compiz used to work no problem but now i get   /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<se7en> ??
<terran4000> SWEET!
<terran4000> hit anything fun?
<NexaMac> thats me turning off the desktop and unplugging the laptop
<NexaMac> no way am i getting close to the window :P
<terran4000> se7en: what command are you running to start compiz?
<NexaMac> dont mess with nature!
<se7en> compiz --replace like always terran4000
<terran4000> hmm
<terran4000> maybe it's already running?
<lascar> i used gparted to create an ntfs partition to install xp on.  XP has since been installed, but i can't find GRUB and thus boot into linux.  Is it lost?  How can I reclaim it?
<terran4000> lascar: best bet, boot from a live cd
<lascar> terran4000: doing that right now.  Then what?
<terran4000> bleh
<farchord> Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem, and hope you guys can help. I have a monitor problem, the power supply on it is failing (I just dont wanna return it just yet). My point is, is there a way to change the X server's refresh rate from console in recovery mode? I went in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but my screen's section only has 'DPMS'...
<lascar> ?
<terran4000> someone help me out here >_> what was that grub command? grub-install /dev/hda ?
<terran4000> ah yes
<se7en> i did system settings > desktop > dehavior > menu bar on top of the screen ... after that i lost emerald and cant start compiz anymore terran4000
<terran4000> lascar: grub-install /dev/WHATEVER
<se7en> *behavior
<farchord> lascar: Do fdisk -l to list your partitions
<lascar> yes...
<lascar> and grub-install <linux partition>?
<terran4000> se7en: ok ... quicky question, what do you see now? Just the standard KDE look?
<se7en> yes plain kde no compiz
<farchord> so no one knows how to change the refresh rate eh?
<terran4000> se7en: open up a console window, then type compiz --replace into it and tell me/us the output
<Lazarus> !lsr
<farchord> mmmm guess ima have to get myself another screen, THEN play with linux..... meh at least Winblows uses the right resolution and refresh rate...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lazarus> !info lsr
<ubotu> lsr: The Linux Screen Reader for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 501 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Lazarus> !screader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lazarus> !info screader
<ubotu> screader: Screen reader using software or hardware speech synthesizer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-5 (gutsy), package size 143 kB, installed size 372 kB
<se7en> !pb
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lazarus> would anyone here happen to know what software i can use in linux that works with screader?
 * farchord hands Ubotu a scolding hot coffee with two sugars. "That's how you like it, right?"
<terran4000> se7en: a pastebin link would help :-)
<sub[t]rnl> farchord➜ you can specify a monitors refresh rate in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  example in Section "Monitor" I have HorizSync 30-70 and VertRefresh 50-160
<se7en> sorry but as soon as i do compiz --replace i cant close or move windows anymore terran4000
<sub[t]rnl> se7en➜ sounds like you need the window decorator.  sudo apt-get install emerald
<se7en> sub[t]rnl: i have emerald ... and it worked till 10 min ago
<farchord> sub[t]rnl: if I want a very specific refresh rate, can I just use a single number?
<se7en> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51306/
<sigma> but compiz works with kwin as well
<sub[t]rnl> se7en➜ emerald --replace
<sub[t]rnl> farchord➜ yes
<farchord> Coolio thanks
<sigma> not 100% but still works none the less
<sub[t]rnl> sigma➜ compiz replaces kwin.
<lascar> i'm getting an error message: "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device."
<sigma> ok good point, but when i installed it i didnt use emerald, so what window decorator was it using?
<lascar> anyone?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: do you know why it gives permission denied to / when trying to open mysite.com????
<se7en> i ll restart x
<sub[t]rnl> thomas_newbie__➜ yeah set the documentroot bro, should work.  Try #apache I could be missing something
<lascar> terran4000:  i'm getting an error message: "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device."
<terran4000> o.O
<terran4000> That's never fun.
<se7en> terran4000: any idea
<terran4000> All this talk of compiz made me break my own install on my laptop >_>.
<sub[t]rnl> se7en➜ start compiz via compiz --replace
<terran4000> Needs for clean install anyway ... anywho: first off ...
<terran4000> lascar:
<terran4000> lascar: that happens when you try to boot correct?
<lascar> terran4000: no, when i tried grub-install
<se7en> sub[t]rnl: if i do compiz --replace i get the error i just pastbined
<terran4000> se7en: let me guess, you also lost all window decorations?
<terran4000> lascar: ah ok ...
<terran4000> hmm
<terran4000> lascar: there was some command I forgot to add
<terran4000> um ..
<terran4000> >_>
<terran4000> er
<chris0626891> Hello, is anyone here?
<terran4000> I think it was > grub-install --root=/dev/WHERE-root-dir-is-mounted
<chris0626891> Oh sweet people are here!
<chris0626891> I have a quick question.
<terran4000> No one here but us umbas
<Lazarus> !kmouth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmouth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terran4000> And I have a quick answer: feed me
 * lascar remembers reading about that
<Lazarus> !info kmouth
<ubotu> kmouth: a type-and-say KDE frontend for speech synthesizers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 728 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<chris0626891> If I do apt-get dist-upgrade now, will I get KDE 4?  (Even if there a little old?)  And I'll be able to upgrade to the full released KDE4.0 when it's released, correct?)
<Daisuke_Ido> question.  what's the easiest way to migrate my OS to another drive?
<terran4000> chris0626891: no, kde4 is still a seperate install ... at least last time I checked.
<Daisuke_Ido> the one it's on is getting ready to keel over dead.
<chris0626891> Hmm..
<Daisuke_Ido> and i would prefer that not happen.
<chris0626891> So theres no easy way to upgrade to 4.0...
<lascar> terran4000: do you mean the partition where the directory is located?
<chris0626891> Ungh, there doesn't happen to be a repo for KDE4 is there? :P
<terran4000> The instructions are on the kubuntu website
<chris0626891> Well right..
<chris0626891> But If I do that
<chris0626891> I would be stuck with an old KDE4
<chris0626891> I wouldn't have KDE4.0 when they release it..
<terran4000> lascar: more or less yes
<chris0626891> or would it be easy to upgrade to 4.0?
<Daisuke_Ido> chris0626891: you're better off waiting for the 4.0 release.
<chris0626891> *cries*  I want KDE4 so badly!! =P
<sub[t]rnl> or maybe even wait till the 4.1 release
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<terran4000> chris0626891: I tried it and didn't like it much. I'm sticking with a good ol simple UI. 4 is just a bit too out there for me right now
<chris0626891> Do you know how long it will take for KDE4.0 to hit the repos here?
<Daisuke_Ido> while i don't want to start a potentially ugly flame war...  you're not missing much.
<terran4000> KDE4 IS in the repos
<terran4000> You just have to set it up
<chris0626891> Oh..
<chris0626891> So I would be able to sudo-apt get update it later?
<terran4000> one sec
<chris0626891> sorry I misunderstood you earlier..
<Daisuke_Ido> kde 4.0 is NOT in the repos, it isn't released yet, however, chris0626891, you can install and then upgrade to 4.0 with an upgrade...  in theory at least
<chris0626891> Right..
<chris0626891> Hmm..
<sub[t]rnl> its in the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main repo's
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately this isn't theory, this is linux :)
<chris0626891> true =P
<chris0626891> But i wouldn't mind being a guinny pig.
<terran4000> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<lazarus> could anyone point me in the right direction for a text to speech program?
<sub[t]rnl> !info festival
<chris0626891> Did they have the actual GUI all set in place for the RC2 release?
<ubotu> festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-21ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 680 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<chris0626891> Or have they upgraded the packages since then?
<terran4000> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+text+to+speech
<chris0626891> and also.. would I be upgrading to Hardy, or can I stay in Gutsy..
<chris0626891> (I'm sorry I'm asking so many questions! =P )
<terran4000> chris0626891: is all more or less works.
<terran4000> You just have to download it, set it up and launch it
<terran4000> *it all
<terran4000> Pardon my grammar and spelling. The sleeping pills are starting to take effect.
<sub[t]rnl> floattttt
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<terran4000> float? old school ... binary is the only way to go man
 * lascar is at an impasse
<chris0626891> what do you mean "launch" it, simply go back to the kdm and select KDE4?
<chris0626891> well I'll dive in and see if I can't figure it out..
<chris0626891> Thanks for your help guys.
<chris0626891> One quick question though.  Should I upgrade to Hardy before install KDE4-rc2?
<sigma> it wont make a difference
<terran4000> 1st question, probably yes, 2nd question: wouldn't make a difference
<sigma> who owns the arial font?
<sub[t]rnl> Acrobat?
<terran4000> no clue, but probably adobe
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, adobe!
<sub[t]rnl> thats what I meant
<sub[t]rnl> The typeface was designed in 1982 by Robin Nicholas and Patricia Saunders for Monotype Typography.
<sub[t]rnl> off wiki
<sigma> i thought microsoft owned it
<chris0626891> They probably do =P
<sigma> well is using that mscorefonts package in the repo's legal?
<sub[t]rnl> font designers are creepy
<sub[t]rnl> theres a whole cult of em
<sigma> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> sooo...  easy(ish) way to migrate the OS to another drive?
<sigma> some one ought to design some decent fonts for the linux interface. its always the first thing i change after an install
<sigma> i dont think you can do that and if you could it prob wouldnt be recommended
<sigma> just backup and reinstall
<sub[t]rnl> Daisuke_Ido➜ dd?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'va already backed up, i would really prefer not reinstalling though
<Daisuke_Ido> sub[t]rnl: considered it.
<Daisuke_Ido> wouldn't the two have to not be mounted in order for that to work?
<sub[t]rnl> yewp
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sigma> usually when you don't reinstall something conflicts and you have a neverending pack of problems to deal with
<Daisuke_Ido> so livecd.
<Daisuke_Ido> sigma: this isn't windows.
<sub[t]rnl> Daisuke_Ido➜ yeah, might be the best bet
<sigma> good point
<sub[t]rnl> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22-1 (gutsy), package size 404 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<sub[t]rnl> !info mindi > sub[t]rnl
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i'm also considering doing a clean gutsy install, i've been upgrading since edgy.
<sigma> im always amazed at how later releases of linux get faster whilst the opposite is true for windows
<terran4000> sigma: lol ... not always true. But true enough :-)
<sub[t]rnl> wow, terran4000 confuses me
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<terran4000> I have that effect on people.
<sigma> well ok i only really noticed it between xp and vista, that was just disgraceful
<terran4000> It also managed to get me 3 raises at my last job ^_^
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<sub[t]rnl> windows blew it with vista
<sub[t]rnl> big time
<Daisuke_Ido> Windows ME2
<sub[t]rnl> Daisuke_Ido➜ lol
<ubuntu> hello
<sub[t]rnl> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a depressing thought, but that's about where they went with the release...
<sigma> u got that right, its like they were trying to get everyone to buy a new computer
<rc-1> Hi!  I just got a HDTV, and am trying to set my resolution to 1080p.  I think I configured my xorg.conf correctly but its not working, and defaulting to the resolution I used for my other monitor.  Please help, my xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.ca/847668.
<chris0626891> Hmm ok
<chris0626891> Everything APPERS to work fine.
<rc-1> to me?//
<chris0626891> With KDE4 RC2
<chris0626891> I believe they even updated the repos
<chris0626891> since I don't believe they had the new login theme at KDE4RC2
<rc-1> also its at 51 hz
<rc-1> not sixty like i want
<chris0626891> Hmm none of these Widgets seem really... useful =P
<sub[t]rnl> rc-1➜ lets see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chris0626891> KDE4 seems a lot more stable than I thought it was going to be. :P
<chris0626891> Though.. for some odd reason, it seems like... It's features in customization are lacking a tiny bit =(
<chris0626891> This will probably be fixeed in 4.1 though
<chris0626891> *thinks to himself* Wonder how this will drain my battery.
<Myrth[home]> hi, do i need to install any additional package to make kde4 usable? right now it's just a bar on the bottom that doesn't respond to any click and 3 entry right click context menu on backgorund..
<Daisuke_Ido> kde 3.0 wasn't a shining example of excellence
<chris0626891> Myrth.
<Daisuke_Ido> by this point, though, the 3.5 line is pretty nice
<chris0626891> I just installed KDE4..
<chris0626891> With the webpage..
<chris0626891> Want me to give you the link?
<chris0626891> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<chris0626891> I used those easy instructions
<chris0626891> No "compiling" required
<Myrth[home]> chris0626891: i followed this too
<Daisuke_Ido> shame they're dropping 3.5 completely in favour of 4
<Myrth[home]> chris0626891: what functionality you have in there
<rc-1> sub[t]rnl: hmm it says its at the right res now, but the sides and top/bot of the screen are cut off
<rc-1> still want the log
<Myrth[home]> Daisuke_Ido: i've read that they're going to continue 3.5
<chris0626891> Everything.
<chris0626891> Yeah
<chris0626891> I just noticed that too
<chris0626891> It's cut off..
<sub[t]rnl> rc-1➜ no it wont complain if its getting set now
<chris0626891> Let me try changing my screen resolution
<chris0626891> Ah
<rc-1> ah thanks, what should i try then
<chris0626891> Theres a "Screen Resize / Rotate" button...
<ubuntu> can anyone help rescue me?
<chris0626891> But.. it doesn't do anything when I cliced it =P
<rc-1> chris0626891: on the tv or in kde control somewhere
<sub[t]rnl> rc-1➜ well, my friend hard coded panels into the top and bottom to act as "buffers" and his works great.
<Myrth[home]> is konqueror going to use webkit now?
<sub[t]rnl> rc-1➜ not elegent, hacky, but it worked
<rc-1> hurray i fixed it!
<ubuntu> forgive the complete neophyte question but how do I run fsck on my hard drive from a live cd?
<sub[t]rnl> rc-1➜ do tell
<chris0626891> How rc-1?
<rc-1> had to change my TV setting from PC to 1080p
<chris0626891> The screen thing?
<chris0626891> o_0
<rc-1> thought the PC setting would work :)
<Q-collective> Myrth[home]: Qt4.4 is going to ship with it, so I don't think there will be any escaping it
<chris0626891> Does that fix the cut off?
<rc-1> thanks for help
<chris0626891> Rc-1 does this fix the "cut off" taskbar?
<rc-1> yup
<chris0626891> How do I do that?
<chris0626891> What menu option did you go to?
<rc-1> 1. set your res to whats in my xorg.conf, 2. restart X, 3. set your TV to 1080p instead of PC
<KevinAlaska> Would anyone know of a command line command that can fix apt-get and Adept install issues.  not sure what the issue is but I remember there was a command once upon a time I did use?
<rc-1> i hit "format" on the remote
<sub[t]rnl> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rc-1> you may have to go to menu or something
<chris0626891> .... =(
<chris0626891> I don't have any remote =P
<ubuntu> forgive the complete neophyte question but how do I run fsck on my hard drive from a live cd?
<terran4000> geh, so broke in WoW ..
<rc-1> see if you can do it with the TV buttons
<rc-1> look for menu
<terran4000> ubuntu fsck /dev/hda
<rc-1> aww man this looks so great now off to watch some ripped HDDVDS with my girl :)
<Myrth[home]> Q-collective: i'm sorry for lagging, but is webkit opensource?
<rc-1> chris0626891: if you need help still in a bit im everynothing@gmail.com
<ubuntu> it is saying "
<ubuntu> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<ubuntu> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<ubuntu> Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<ubuntu> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda
<ubuntu> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<ubuntu> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<ubuntu> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<ubuntu> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<ubuntu>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<ubuntu> sorry
<Myrth[home]> oh i see, i had deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<juan> sorry, which is the spanish channel
<Myrth[home]> do i need to remove my packages or upgrade would be fine after changing the source to new one?
<chris0626891> I don't see any menu that allows me to do this rc-1 =(
<chris0626891> Is there an xorg configuration I could change?
<nexamac> aight, googling gets me nowhere :<
<nexamac> Intel Corporation 82801H <---- no sound.
<Myrth[home]> sorry it was deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main
<terran4000> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terran4000> geh ..
<terran4000> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<juan> gracias
<nexamac> terran4000: you busy? ;o
<terran4000> de nada
<ubuntu> I will be forever endebted to anyone that can help me sort this out. I have a paper on my computer due tomorrow that I really would like to reclaim
<Q-collective> Myrth[home]: yes, it is opensource
<terran4000> nexamac: only trying to make some gold in wow (and failing at it). What's up?
<nexamac> ill grind you the gold if you fix my sound
<Myrth[home]> Q-collective: did it become recently? if not why khtml didn't benefit from it until now?
<lazarus> how do you use something like festival?
<terran4000> heh
<lazarus> a text to speech program
<terran4000> nexamac: ok, you know the usual questions ...
<nexamac> Intel Corporation 82801H
<nexamac> testing the speakers gives me no sound
<nexamac> mixers are set according to the guides
<ubuntu> what is a "bad magin number in super-block"?
<hammer_> how do i explain linux that my sda7 root pertition is bigger, than 20GB?
<hammer_> i've resized it
<terran4000> nexamac: first question, if you (in command line) type: alsamixer
<terran4000> What does it say for "Card: "?
<nexamac> always got terminal up
<nexamac> alsamixer done
<nexamac> HDA Intel
<terran4000> good enough
<terran4000> What's the Master level at?
<nexamac> that would be PCM?
<terran4000> PCM != Master
<terran4000> Two different controls
<Nexano> fakk
<Nexano> wrong button :<
<terran4000> lol
<Q-collective> Myrth[home]: the two have a little history, you should read up on dot.kde.org for more about that. But in a nushell: Apple forked khtml a few years ago into webkit, Apple remained it opensource but was a lousy maintainer and projectleader, recently Apple recommitted itself to the opensource development, kde devs didn't trust them at first glans and there was a lot of discussion going on whether keeping khtml or switching to
<Q-collective> webkit, now trolltech seems to have made the choice for them with the inclusion of webkit in Qt 4.4, so keeping khtml seperate is rather silly now and effords are made to merge the two codebases into one.
<terran4000> Nexano: ok ... so what are the readings for Master and PCM?
<nexamac> PCM says 100<>100
<nexamac> cant find PCM! tho
<Myrth[home]> Q-collective: thanks :)
<nexamac> <Headphone> count? :<
<terran4000> o.O
<Jucato> Q-collective: almost completely correct :)
<terran4000> Not unless headphones/headphone-jack is where you plugged in the speakers
<nexamac> macbook
<nexamac> built in speakers ;)
<terran4000> oh yeah ...
<terran4000> well
<Q-collective> Jucato: woot :p
<nexamac> also says 100
<terran4000> ok, so you're using internal ones
<nexamac> yesh
<terran4000> well like I said before, check Master
<nexamac> their all set to 100 :<
<Q-collective> Jucato: which part did I got wrong? :>
<terran4000> kk
<chris0626891> For some reason I don't have a home directory now =P
<Jucato> Q-collective: except for the parts about "trolltech... made the decision for them" and the "keeping khtml separate is rather silly now" :)
<chris0626891> But.. I remember there being a fix posted.. SOMEWHERE..
<nexamac> chris0626891: good job :p
<chris0626891> I just can't remember where...
<Q-collective> Jucato: why is that wrong?
<Q-collective> :(
<chris0626891> Where do they store all of the KDE4 bugs / fixes?
<terran4000> ok, new idea nexamac
<terran4000> open up kmix
<nexamac> shoot terran4000
<KevinAlaska> Hello ... sorry having odd connection to irc problems.... Any other commands someone might have to help me fix Adept and/or apt-get program?  the error reads "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"  Any ideas?
<terran4000> And then open the mixer window
<Jucato> Q-collective: trolltech hasn't made the decision for KDE... in fact, it has only made the decision making even more complicated. and keeping khtml isn't silly, because khtml is used in a lot more places than just Konqueror... so to be able really replace it, QWebKit still needs a lot of work (for the KDE side of things)
<nexamac> terran4000: and then? ;o
<Jucato> (speaking of khtml as a kpart used in many places)
<jussi01> KevinAlaska: sudo apt-get install -f
<Myrth[home]> QWebKit? a fork of Webkit?
<terran4000> just for fun, crank up every single slider to the top
<Q-collective> Jucato: I see
<terran4000> and any green led thingy should be lit
<KevinAlaska> thank you jussi01... I think that is the command I used once upon a time.. .cheers. :)
<terran4000> All of this under the Output tab of course
<nexamac> terran4000: done
<nexamac> tho PCM doesnt have a green LED
<terran4000> I know
<Jucato> Myrth[home]: a Port of WebKit to Qt
<terran4000> ok, test some sound
<Jucato> sorry, it's QtWebKit...
<terran4000> like with amarok or xmms
<nexamac> will do
<jussi01> KevinAlaska: :)
<Myrth[home]> got it
<nexamac> terran4000: its playing, but theres no sound :/
<terran4000> k
<terran4000> stick it on repeat so it keeps playing
<truent> how are the main ubuntu repositories for kde4 'testing' packages?
<Myrth[home]> hey, i switched from http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu to http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu, do i need to remove kde4 and install new or upgrade is ok?
<truent> or anyone recommend a repo for kde4?
<nexamac> terran4000: don
<nexamac> e
<truent> im a gnome guy but willing to try
<stdin> Myrth[home]: see the link to the guide in the topic
<terran4000> nexamac: let me boot my laptop ...
<nexamac> <3
<emmatiia> Hays, has anyone else noticed problems with installing PHP5?
<terran4000> my desktop is a bit tooo different >_>
<nexamac> ;o
<stdin> truent: if you haven't installed it yet, you may want to wait a couple of days, 4.0.0 is out on the 11th
<Myrth[home]> stdin: i'm there, but before there were different instructions involving manual editing configuration files. i wonder if they won't conflict
<emmatiia> I've tried to install PHP5 using package utility and apt, but I can't get anywhere
<nexamac> my desktop's ubuntu crashed, and im too lazy to fix it while working on this one, so for the past 2 days or so ive been having windows xp on a 32" in monitor just above my laptop
<nexamac> quite confusing
<stdin> Myrth[home]: don't worry, just follow the instructions there, everything else is taken care of for you :)
<emmatiia> Both ways it tells me that the package is corrupted or the hash is wrong
<truent> stdin, i cant get some 'release candidate' type package from somewhere that will most likely be about as good as the real thing.. and beat the rush? ;p
<stdin> emmatiia: try doing "sudo apt-get update" first
<terran4000> nexamac: bad question on my part
<emmatiia> done that already, as Konsole suggested :/
<Myrth[home]> stdin: thanks
<terran4000> nexamac: above "Master" (still in the output tab), is there a green led above master?
<stdin> truent: the link in the topic has that, yes. just follow the guide there
<nexamac> terran4000: :>
<nexamac> yes
<Jucato> truent: the difference between the last release candidate (rc2) and the final release is quite big... so...
<truent> heh k
<stdin> Jucato: don't forget there's svn755919 in there too
<terran4000> nexamac: click it and and make sure it's a bright green, not a dull one.
<Jucato> oh yeah... PPA's.. pfft
<stdin> most RC2 packages are in gutsy-backports, but who uses those :P
<nexamac> terran4000:  done
<terran4000> Master at 100%, PCM at 100% and green light 'on' above master and still no sound?
<nexamac> yep
<nexamac> any output you want?
 * terran4000 scratches head.
<terran4000> if all the slides in Output are up, and all green leds are 'on' ...
<nexamac> hmm
<terran4000> hmm
<terran4000> time to think of a new approuch
<nexamac> in the KMix configure, what should Volume Values be set to?
<nexamac> None/absolute/relative
<terran4000> abs
<nexamac> done
<nexamac> :p
<nexamac> there is ONE thing that crossed my mine
<nexamac> seeing as its a laptop
<nexamac> you know the fn+Fxx to adjust speaker volume?
<Myrth[home]> hm.. when i try running xterm in Xephyr :2 - AUDIT: Tue Jan  8 23:14:38 2008: 29164 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<nexamac> i cant use those as its a mac keyboard and i havent set them up as i have to clue how to..
<nexamac> think that could cause a problem?
<nexamac> my fn key simply doesnt do jack sh*t :>
<terran4000_> geh, sorry. comp froze
<terran4000_> Did I ever mention I hate ATI?
<nexamac> ;o
<Myrth[home]> nm, found the answer on the web
<nexamac> terran4000_: fn+Fxx to adjust volume on laptops
<nexamac> i havent set them up as its a macbook and i simply have no clue how to
<nexamac> could it cause a problem?
<terran4000_> nexamac: usually software controlled ...
<nexamac> aight
<terran4000_> 'usually'
<NexaMac> ;>
<Nexano> wrong button again
<Nexano> rofl
<terran4000_> and brb, cat managed to get her nose in a wrong place again AND break some glass.
<Nexano> was gonna say *cough apple cough*
<KevinAlaska> what would a "Bus error (core dump) mean?  I am trying to run firefox but this is the error given if I try to run it from shell... otherwise when I do it from KDE I just an hour glass thing for about 30 seconds to 1 minute about?
<terran4000_> Hmm
<terran4000_> Nexano: you could try fn+vol and see if that works ....
<NexaMac> terran4000_: opening an .mp3 got me "please check that your soundcard if configured properly/you have the correct output plugin seleceted/no other program if blocking the soundcard"
<NexaMac> like i said, fn doesnt work, and i havent set those keys up :/
<terran4000_> NexaMac:  > ps -A | grep artsd
<NexaMac>  8672 ?        00:00:00 artsd
<terran4000_> hm, ok .. so that's running
<terran4000_> random question ... what options do you have in the Output tab of kmix
<terran4000_> meaning: Master, PCM. Digital ... ect
<Daisuke_Ido> this certainly takes a while
<Daisuke_Ido> resizing and moving an ext3 fs
<NexaMac> headset, pcm, front, sorround, line, mic, mic boost
<Daisuke_Ido> & partition
<terran4000_> Daisuke_Ido: a few cups of tea and a book are recommended tools for the job
<terran4000_> Ok, no headset plugged in?
<NexaMac> and my speakers input (physical) is emitting a red LED
<NexaMac> cant be good :<
<NexaMac> nah i tried plugging a headset in, didnt work :/
<terran4000_> wait .. speakers input?
<NexaMac> yeah?
<NexaMac> wait
<NexaMac> physical
<NexaMac> as in, on the side of my laptop
<NexaMac> not the mixer
<terran4000_> o.O never knew there was just a thing on a mac
<NexaMac> ? :o
<NexaMac> argh this is pissing me off
<terran4000_> a red led by the speakers on a mac ... odd.
<chris0626891> This is amazing! http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/microserveces08/1000446145
<NexaMac> one computer wont get video card to work, one wont get sound and a third wont get wireless
<NexaMac> put
<NexaMac> them
<NexaMac> all
<NexaMac> together
<NexaMac> :<
<terran4000_> heh
<mahasamoot> how can I take snapshots with my webcam?
<NexaMac> mahasamoot: is it properly set up?
<xoqa> will kubuntu come out with a kde4 version on jan. 17?
<chris0626891> I can't get sound to wok in KDE4, hopefully this will be fixed by release :P
<chris0626891> You mean the 11th?
<NexaMac> actually terran4000_
<NexaMac> ive got a usb soundcard lying around
<NexaMac> ill give it a shot
<xoqa> s/17/11
<chris0626891> It better come out the same day KDE4 is releaed T_T
<mahasamoot> NexaMac: Yes, I think so... what do I need to do?
<Jucato> Kubuntu will provide packages asap. maybe on the same day, maybe not
<xoqa> :D
<chris0626891> I hope so :)
<xoqa> can't wait
<chris0626891> Me neither.
<chris0626891> I used it..
<Jucato> you'll have to :P
<xoqa> haha
<chris0626891> But for some reason, my whole menubar disipeared.
<Jucato> (to wait I mean)
<chris0626891> so.. i'm back to 3.5
<mahasamoot> NexaMac: it  works w/ kopete but not camorama
<terran4000_> NexaMac: do you have xmms installed?
<NexaMac> yes
<mahasamoot> NexaMac: it's a Logitech Pro 9000 HD webcam
<terran4000_> NexaMac: fun idea! > mplayer song.mp3
<NexaMac> mahasamoot: i always used aMSN for that :p
<terran4000_> at least mplayer gives decent output info
<mahasamoot> NexaMac: it works on aMSN, but I want to take still pics
<NexaMac> terran4000_: do i have to set it up properly or just download and run?
<NexaMac> mahasamoot: cant help ya then :|
<terran4000_> NexaMac: mplayer pretty much 'just' works (usually) for audio.
<terran4000_> And it's got great verbose output
<NexaMac> terran4000_: what if it wont open? ;(
<NexaMac> sec
<terran4000_> o.O
<Nexano> damn you kde
<Nexano> :p
<terran4000_> haha
<Nexano> first time i tried dual booting on a mac, i didnt install rEFLt first
<Nexano> big mistake
<Nexano> :<
<terran4000_> refllt? o.O
<Nexano> bootloader
<terran4000_> ah
<Nexano> without it i just about cant boot osx, cause grub acts lika stuckup b****
<Nexano> like a
<terran4000_> >_>
<Demonho-br> hello.. me again
<Nexano> lo
<Demonho-br> I installed the kubuntu kde4 rc2, and i would like to get my wireless working,
<Demonho-br> is it possible ?
<Nexano> thats pretty vague info
<terran4000_> Everything possible with enough beer.
<Demonho-br> the livecd is only 466mb so i think there is no modules to wireless conection
<terran4000_> don't recommend flying though with beer. Woke up the next day with one mighty headache.
<Demonho-br> anyway. kde4 rc2 doesnt have adept oO
<Demonho-br> and in my systemsettings  i saw no option to configure restricted driver  for my card
<Demonho-br> intel 9345ABG
<Demonho-br> ... google is not helping too
<Myrth[home]> if i run in Xephyr per kde4-rc2 manual "startkde" it runs kde 3.5
<stdin> run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<Demonho-br> i installed the kde4 from livecd.. i didnt have kde3 before
<Demonho-br> Nexano, hehe i think its all information i know
<terran4000_> KDE4 is not really 'stable' in my opinion. It's pretty and all, but it's not for production use 'yet'
<terran4000_> With it's final release it should be but RC2 is just that: Release Candidate.
<dhq> terran4000_: have you tried kde4
<stdin> "KDE4" != "KDE 4.0.0" ;)
<terran4000_> dhq: yes I have
<terran4000_> at least if we are talking about RC2 from the repo's
<Nexano> grr
<Nexano> deafult gateway is obviously invalid
<Nexano> but eh..
<Nexano> ive been using it forever
<Nexano> gg
<terran4000_> Nexano: so ... did you try: >mplayer song.mp3
<terran4000_> ?
<Nexano> yeah
<Nexano> no sound
<Nexano> what did you want from it?
<terran4000_> some output ^_^
<Nexano> thats pretty vague info ;o
<terran4000_> mplayer -v
<dhq> terran4000_: after 12th it will be stable rite
<Nexano> terran4000_: pastebin? :<
<terran4000_> dhq: sorry but I don't know. I'm not following the KDE4 devel too much. Not am I interested it in ... so I don't know.
<terran4000_> Nexano: please :-
<terran4000_> :-)
<Nexano> well i cant >_>
<Nexano> stupid wireless
<terran4000_> haha
<terran4000_> hmm, time to think.
<Nexano> allright
<Nexano> anyone want to tell me why kubuntu cant accept the fact that my gateway is what it is? :/
<foibles> hi there, can someone help me out with getting festival to work?
<foibles> the text to voice program?
<foibles> im having some issues with oss and esd it looks like
<terran4000_> Nexano: did you try using ifconfig to set it manually?
<Nexano> terran4000_: tried setting it manually through the gui
<terran4000_> never tried a gui to do a man's job
<Nexano> :>
<NexaMac> SO
<NexaMac> my osx wireless works at least
<terran4000_> woot
<NexaMac> <3 that
<NexaMac> gonna try kubuntu again
<NexaMac> brb :P
<terran4000_> gl
<Demonho-br> =\
<Nexano> thanks
<Demonho-br> Nexano, what is his wireless card ?
<Demonho-br> do u know ?
<Nexano> whose?
<Demonho-br> Nexano, nexamac
<Nexano> merh
<Nexano> its an bcm card
<Demonho-br> merh ?
<Demonho-br> oh
<Nexano> was working until i rebooted >_>
<Demonho-br> =(
<Demonho-br> no
<terran4000_> bcm? ooo
<terran4000_> ndis works for that rather well
<Demonho-br> Nexano, nexamac said his wireless is working in osx
<Nexano> yeh
<Demonho-br> Nexano, i asked couz my intel doesnt work in osx
<Nexano> Demonho-br: newsflash, i am nexamac
<Demonho-br> intel 9345abg
<Demonho-br> lol
<Demonho-br> :P
<Nexano> so dont correct me about statements i make about myself :<
<Demonho-br> Nexano, why my card doesnt work in Pc-BSD and osx ?
<Demonho-br> =\
<Nexano> XD
<Demonho-br> Nexano, im not !
<Nexano> why ask me? ;)
<Demonho-br> Nexano, because u hacko
<Demonho-br> :D
<Nexano> hacko?o_O
<Nexano> wait
<Nexano> WHAT
<Nexano> its working? :O
<Nexano> holy nuts
<Demonho-br> what ?
<nexamac> aight
<nexamac> pastebin incoming terran4000_
<nexamac> this is like killing gamon, 50% of the time he smacks you back
 * terran4000_ awaits a pastebin
<nexamac> tsk
<nexamac> impatient?
<nexamac> http://pastebin.com/d60d2b29a
<nexamac> hightlighting terran4000_ is what i do
<nexamac> <3
<terran4000_> no, just panicing that I owe a friend 30g in wow ><
<Nexano> haha
<Nexano> what are you, level 30? :P
<terran4000_> 32
<jussi01> !ot
<Nexano> seriously? :D
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Nexano> argh
<terran4000_> meh fine fine
<nexamac> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<terran4000_> hmm, pastebin ....
<terran4000_> NexaMac: that's one strange output ...
<terran4000_> you sure you did: mplayer -v somesong.mp3
<terran4000_> ?
<NexaMac> i like strange
<NexaMac> its close to unique
<NexaMac> no
<NexaMac> i did mplayer -v
<terran4000_> >_>
<NexaMac> >_<
<terran4000_> -v with the song ^^
<terran4000_> unique == grass is not greener on the other side ;-)
<NexaMac> song title as shown in mplayer or the name of the file?
<NexaMac> im guessing the last one
<terran4000_> name of file
<terran4000_> so .. if you had a song file named bebop.mp3
<terran4000_> mplayer -v bebop.mp3
<NexaMac> http://pastebin.com/d5b14f43f
<NexaMac> hit ctrl+c at the end there
<terran4000_> hm,
<terran4000_> try this: mplayer -v Stiff Upper Lip.mp3
<terran4000_> and no other commands
<jussi01> terran4000_: you need the \ for spaces
<NexaMac> pastebin.com is gonna kill me for this one
<jussi01> terran4000_: try using tab completion for it
<terran4000_> eh, true enough jussi01 ...
<NexaMac> http://pastebin.com/d7d8ac810
<terran4000_> bleh
<terran4000_> so I guess it should be
<jussi01> ie. brochure\ edits.doc
<terran4000_> mplayer -v Stiff\ Upper\ Lip.mp3
<terran4000_> or so right?
<jussi01> terran4000_: correct
<terran4000_> yeah ... need the "\" in there NexaMac
<jussi01> making sure the case is correct also
<NexaMac> http://pastebin.com/d3f557760
<terran4000_> something tells me "Stiff Upper Lip.mp3" isn't exactly where we want it to be ...
<NexaMac> :o
<jussi01> terran4000_: are you in the directory where the file is located?
<terran4000_> jussi01: NexaMac is the one we are trying to get the output from.
<NexaMac> its on my desktop truth be told
<jussi01> ahh, ok
<jussi01> NexaMac: are you in the Desktop directory?
<NexaMac> now i am
<jussi01> NexaMac: try now ;)
<NexaMac> http://pastebin.com/d5ae6dc80
<noaXess> is there a special installation for a kubuntu server?
 * terran4000_ bangs head on table
<chris0626891> Why.. would you want a Kubuntu server?
 * NexaMac hides
<chris0626891> Why not just a regular Ubuntu server? o_0
<jussi01> noaXess: servers shouldnt have a gui...
<ardchoille> noaXess: There's the server install cd or..
<ardchoille> !lamp | noaXess
<ubotu> noaXess: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<terran4000_> NexaMac: ok ... <cough> Where on your computer is there a mp3 located. Whichever directory it is ... go to it
<terran4000_> Once there, type:
<terran4000_> mplayer -v
<terran4000_> and then use auto-complete to help you type in the name of the song
<terran4000_> song/mp3 that is
<NexaMac> k :p
<NexaMac> NOW were talking
<chris0626891> Does anyone know why my KDE4 menu poofed? :(
<chris0626891> Is there a config file I can delete that fixes this?
<NexaMac> terran4000_:  http://pastebin.com/d48572d76
<terran4000_> ok, now we're getting somewhere
 * terran4000_ goes back to farming
<NexaMac> >_>
<terran4000_> one sec, horse
<terran4000_> *horde
<terran4000_> okie .....
<terran4000_> anywho
<NexaMac> yeees?
<terran4000_> is thinking
<NexaMac> :p
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<terran4000_> NexaMac: you have gutsy? right
<terran4000_> ?
<terran4000_> you enabled restricted, universe and mutltiverse too right?
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> HMM
<NexaMac> gutsy yes
<NexaMac> didnt enable any of those
<terran4000_> ok, one sec
<jussi01> !enter | NexaMac
<ubotu> NexaMac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NexaMac> ._.
<terran4000_> lol
<terran4000_> http://pastebin.com/d781573aa
<NexaMac> what about it? :o
<terran4000_> hmm, maybe I should enable backports
<terran4000_> anywho
<terran4000_> enable restricted, universe and multiverse like I did there
<ActionParsnip> NexaMac, you can do it in add/remove programs in your system menu
<jussi01> or adept
<NexaMac> so adept restricted, universe and multiverse?
<xoqa> how do i access 'dive into python' after downloading it?
<NexaMac> screw that
<NexaMac> terran4000_: terminal command,s or do i add it all in one file?
<terran4000_> xoqa: depends on what file type it is
<terran4000_> terminal commands, right. one sec
<xoqa> how do you find out what type of file it is through apt?
 * xoqa is reading the man page in hopes of finding the answer
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, try file <file you want to query>
<terran4000_> sudo echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<terran4000_> sudo echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<terran4000_> and
<terran4000_> sudo echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-security main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<xoqa> ActionParsnip: thanks. but now i've got to find the file :P
<terran4000_> guess also this could work ...
<terran4000_> sudo echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, so you dont know where you downloaded it to?
<xoqa> wherever apt downloaded i suppose
<xoqa> no i don't know where it's at
<stdin> terran4000_: "sudo echo ... > file" will always fail
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, if you installed with apt-get install then its installed
<xoqa> ActionParsnip: yep, but where is the question :P
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, what comand did you use?
<terran4000_> stdin: why would sudo echo bleh >> ..." fail?
<ActionParsnip> terran4000_, seems ok to me
<xoqa> ActionParsnip: aptitude
<stdin> terran4000_: because the redirect ">>" is done by the shell (as the user)
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, the full command please
<xoqa> ActionParsnip: sudo aptitude install diveintopython
<terran4000_> geh, makes sense I guess
<stdin> terran4000_: echo "thing" |sudo tee -a file" is the way (-a is append)
<nexamac> so hwat, i dont do it afterall? :>
<terran4000_> eh, ask stdin to translate..
<terran4000_> it's 3am. I gotta be off.
<nexamac> thanks for your help :p
<stdin> replace "sudo echo" with "echo" and replace ">>" with " | sudo tee -a "
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, just type "diveintopython &" at CLI (without quotes)
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/doc/diveintopython its in the repos so you can install it with sudo apt-get install diveintopython
<terran4000_> Sorry for not fixing you're problem.
<xoqa> ActionParsnip: yep, i've tried that
<terran4000_> Wish I coulda helped more.
<xoqa> it doesn't do anything
<terran4000_> nexamac: 'night
<terran4000_> Night guys and gals
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<nexamac>  stdin: but echo doesnt do anything? :/
<nexamac> nvm
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, maybe /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html/toc/index.html
<ForgeAus> Python rox :)
<xoqa> nice
<stdin> echo just echoes :)
<xoqa> lol
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, you got it?
<xoqa> how'd you find it ActionParsnip?
<xoqa> yep
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, www.google.com
<ForgeAus> hehe echo echo cho cho ho o o o o ... . . .
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, id create a shortcut on your desktop
<nexamac> stdin: so why am i supposed to type it? o_O
<stdin> because you're sending the string that echo prints to the next command
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, could even change the icon to http://www.onlinecomputerbooks.com/images/diveintopython.gif
<xoqa> ActionParsnip: i don't see the point
<xoqa> i'm going to remove it
<marx2k> quick question... if I want to edit a file association in a file manager, but I need the command (cksfv) to run it with the specified directory it was clicked in, the syntax would be "cksfv -C /dir/name" so, if I was to edit the "Open With.." dialog, would I put "cksfv -C \w"? or what is the directory subsitution? %w?
<xoqa> it's diveintopython.org
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, its a tutorial n python.
<xoqa> i just wanted the book
<xoqa> i thought it was the book but it's really just a copy of diveintopython.org
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, apparently it is, in html fromat
<stdin> nexamac: for example "echo something | command" sends "something" to the input of the command "command"
<ForgeAus> def myfunc (arg):
<xoqa> and pdf.. and others :P
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, oh, i see
<ActionParsnip> xoqa, i'd just download the pdf on the site :)
<ActionParsnip> !kiss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> its also built into some compilers...
<ForgeAus> dive into python is in activepython's help and its also built into a few other python help systems
<noaXess> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<arwin> tes
<arwin> testing
<stdin> !test | arwin
<ubotu> arwin: Failed.
<stdin> :)
<arwin> :D
<arwin> where are u
<jords> !test | me
<ubotu> me: Failed.
<jords> :<
<stdin> on the interbolgosphere
<ActionParsnip> !test | ActionParsnip
<jords> !test | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Failed.
<jords> :P
<se7en> i should be running kdm as a windows manager or ... how can i check
<arwin> scramble??
<stdin> se7en: kdm is the display manager, not the window manager
<stdin> kwin is the window manager
<se7en> sorry display manager
<arwin> everyone in here is bot??
<stdin> arwin: no, only ubotu (or it's the only one that's supposed to be here)
<se7en> i get since today after compiz --replace a error
<stdin> se7en: kdm has nothing to do with compiz
<noaXess> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arwin> i see
<ActionParsnip> se7en, what is the error?
<arwin> quit
<arwin> weks
<stdin> you need a /
<se7en> ActionParsnip:
<se7en> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
<se7en> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0
<se7en> exec: 378: /usr/bin/metacity: not found
<se7en> as fare as i can see emerald can't replace kwin
<noaXess> to change the runlevel i can use eg.: telinit 3 right?.. in which file is no the line id:3:initdefault: ?
<ActionParsnip> se7en, http://gravityboy.livejournal.com/30382.html
<ActionParsnip> se7en, may help
<ActionParsnip> se7en, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=44659
<se7en> it worked till i tried to have a panle on the top of my desktop ...
<ActionParsnip> se7en, what app is giving you the panel?
<se7en> ActionParsnip: system settings > desktop > behavior > menu bar at top of screen
<ActionParsnip> se7en, does it run ok when it is at the bottom
<se7en> i didn't try anymore i just disabled the top panle but now i cant start compiz anymore
<noaXess> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<jords> VIM IS USER FRIENDLY!!!!!
<jords> :O
<KevinAlaska> Would anyone know how to automate the shutdown of the computer at a given time?
<noaXess> !find vim
<ubotu> Found: vim, vim-common, vim-doc, vim-gnome, vim-gui-common (and 18 others)
<jords> KevinAlaska: You could use cron and shedule 'halt' for root
<se7en> so ActionParsnip everything is back to the way it was only compiz is not running anymore and google doesnt help much because everybody asuming something is wrong with the graphic card drive ...
<jords> at a paticular time
<noaXess> ok.. there is a vim package that highlights the code.. is this an extra package or a default?
<KevinAlaska> jords: what might cron be? a default app in KDE?
<ActionParsnip> !cron | KevinAlaska
<ubotu> KevinAlaska: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<KevinAlaska> ... ahhh.. thank you :)
<foibles> it possible to schedule a command to execute at a certain time?
<ActionParsnip> !cron | foibles
<ubotu> foibles: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ActionParsnip> I'm sure there's an echo in here
<foibles> for instance, something that looks like: 10:00 audacious /media/music/techno.playlist?
<foibles> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> foibles, its all in the howto :)
<ActionParsnip> foibles, np
<ActionParsnip> Just think about 5 years ago everyone kind of shyed away from Linux but it seems to be making a huge surge :D
<ActionParsnip> well, on the massed market of home users
<foibles> ActionParsnip, i actually didnt know what linux was for a long while
<foibles> im not exactly sure how i got into it
<foibles> i read something, and looked deeper into it
<foibles> downloaded a livecd, and fell in love at the power of it
<foibles> im just a home user
<ActionParsnip> I was on XP and got REALLY random IRC_GREATER_OR_EQUAL_TO BSODs. So I switched to Mandriva and then Kubuntu :)
<foibles> ActionParsnip, i think my first was slackware
<foibles> it was a bitch to get working
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kossi> hey
<ActionParsnip> hey kossi
<kossi> si si
<kossi> do you speak french
<kossi> ?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | kossi
<ubotu> kossi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nexamac> gonna give my poor mac a few hours rest
<nexamac> later peeps
<Briareos1> i've created a drive image of my root partition and now put that image back onto the disk (image_of_sda2_root.img > /dev/sda2), but now i get "Error loading operating system"
<Briareos1> any idea?
<Briareos1> (the sda2 is set active)
<oem> hey whats up guys
<ardchoille> In kcontrol > KDE Components > Service Manager, KDED Media manager is checked, but it never starts up when logging into kde. Everything is fine once I manually click "start", then it runs normally. What would keep this service from starting upon login?
<Briareos1> i got it: in /etc/mtab the root partition was set to sda3 while it is sda2 ...
<XadVio> hi im back
<XadVio> does anyone know about C++
<Jucato> XadVio: I know a little. but if it's a C++ programming question, the best place to ask is in ##c++
<kossi> kikoo
<kossi> xd
<XadVio> i just need to know a little bet more on translating nembers to binary
<jussi01> hmmm, how does one make html messages be viewable by default on kmail?
<ardchoille> jussi01: In kmail prefs, Security > Reading tab > HTML Messages ?
<jussi01> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<nuggz> there u are
<nuggz> wud up bor!!
<nuggz> egg nuts!!
<XadVio_> hey whats up
<XadVio_> my network was turned off
<nuggz> downloading some essential mixes
<XadVio_> nice
<naught102> undeleting on an ext3 partition on a USB HDD... Hard or Easy?
<naught102> I just deleted ~300 photos accidentally
<nuggz> my external deleted 7000 of my songs...stay away from Maxtor externals
<naught102> dude, sorry, but that doesn't help
<qubuntu> linux下有什么杀毒软件马？
<ardchoille> !cn | qubuntu
<ubotu> qubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<qubuntu> are there any ant-virus softs in linux? man
<ardchoille> !antivirus | qubuntu
<ubotu> qubuntu: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<XadVio_> you dont need antivirus for linux unless u going to use ur programs on windows
<qubuntu> I am newer of linux, is there really no virus in linux?
<XadVio_> yes but its makable
<ardchoille> qubuntu:  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<maurice_> Hello there
<XadVio_> there probably some that exist
<XadVio_> but really rare i guess
<qubuntu> why so few?
<ardchoille> qubuntu: That web page that I posted eplains the state of viruses in Linux.
<nuggz> cause 93 % of comps run windows
<XadVio_> becouse the most viruses are made only for windows
<qubuntu> oh, I see in your html
<qubuntu> many thanks. I needn't get worried never
<XadVio_> its all windows now days
<XadVio_> what type of linux are you using?
<qubuntu> it may be changed in the future, because more and more people will select linux
<qubuntu> ubuntu 7.10
<XadVio_> cool
<qubuntu> easy to use ~
<XadVio_> ya i know
<qubuntu> but I realy know little about it
<qubuntu> friends help me launch it
<XadVio_> what do you mean lauch it?
<qubuntu> what about your linux version?
<qubuntu> install it , sorry
<XadVio_> im using ubuntu to
<qubuntu> cool too~
<qubuntu> how do you feel about it?
<sebbar> hi, when kde 4.0 is released, will kubuntu with kde4 install cds be available?
<XadVio_> its not bad i really like it
<qubuntu> I use compiz to get the 3D effect ,so cool
<ardchoille> sebbar: afaik, the next release of Kubuntu (Hardy Herron) will ship with kde 3.5 and kde4 as options.
<qubuntu> kde 4.0 will available in the next version of ubuntu, hardy
<jussi01> qubuntu: yes, as an option
<XadVio_> is ur computer fast?
<qubuntu> how to get the 3D effect in KDE3.5 ? I want it
<ardchoille> !compiz | qubuntu
<ubotu> qubuntu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<XadVio_> you mean for the linux ubuntu?
<qubuntu> core 2 T7250 ,with 2G memory
<XadVio_> ok i have no idea what that is
<qubuntu> thanx
<XadVio_> sorry
<qubuntu> nothing
<gladier> 2 x 2g
<gladier> the cpu
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<qubuntu> as a beginner I just want to try every effect
<XadVio_> cool
<qubuntu> ~
<XadVio_> i planing to get a laptop someday
<jussi01> XadVio_: please see the offtopic from the bot ;)
<domentarion_> f/away
<XadVio_> anyone wants to share pictures of porn
<XadVio_> ??
<qubuntu> ?
<XadVio_> or porn films
<nuggz> u dirty dog
<parkin> hi, i can not open add/remove programs in kubuntu
<XadVio_> have you opened it before
<parkin> it just loads but doesnt open
<parkin> no
<XadVio_> sorry i mean when is the last time it worked?
<XadVio_> maybe you need to restart youre computer
<parkin> ill try, brb
<parkin> works now :)
<XadVio_> cool
<parkin> simple as that^
<phi_> how do uninstall/turn off kdewallet?
<phi_> anyone?
<XadVio_> i dont know what that is
<XadVio_> try google
<phi_> yeh im getting nuffin from google
<XadVio_> me ether
<parkin> 
<ardchoille> phi_: Open kcontrol with ctral+alt+f2 and type in kcontrol . once kcontrol is open, go to Security & Privacy > KDE Wallet . Uncheck "Enable the kde wallet subsystem" and click Apply
<XadVio_> sorry
<ardchoille> phi_: Sorry, it's alt+f2
<phi_> i think kdewallet has something to do with kde daemon
<Jack_Sparrow> !find kdewallet
<ubotu> Package/file kdewallet does not exist in gutsy
<RogueJediX> !find kwalletmanager
<ubotu> Found: kwalletmanager
<parkin> anyone know how to make the background transparent in konversation?
<phi_> hey i cant find kdewallet
<pheebz> how do i turn it off
<pheebz> im using ubuntu but no one in #ubuntu knows how to do it
<jords> pheebz: so you have kde installed as well?
<pheebz> i guess
<ardchoille> pheebz: Ah, you're using ubuntu, that is info we did not have.
<ardchoille> pheebz: Open kcontrol with alt+f2 and type in kcontrol . once kcontrol is open, go to Security & Privacy > KDE Wallet . Uncheck "Enable the kde wallet subsystem" and click Apply
<pheebz> Could not open location 'file:///kcontrol'
<ardchoille> pheebz: open a terminal and type in kcontrol
<pheebz> its tellin me to install it first
<pheebz> is that rite?
<ardchoille> pheebz: Ok, let's try this. Open a terminal and run: kwalletmanager
<noaXess> in kde is there any global setting how folder or file lists are sorted?
<ardchoille> pheebz: Once kwalletmanager is open, right click the tray icon and choose "Configure Wallet", then disable it and exit kwalletmanager
<pheebz> ok
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<parkin> hi
<ardchoille> pheebz: When you next need help with a kde app, please be sure to mention that you are using ubuntu instead of kubuntu. That will help folks here to help you.
<pheebz> ok
<pheebz> hey i got kde control centre but i cant find the kdewallet thing
<ardchoille> pheebz: In the Security & Privacy section?
<pheebz> security & privacy doesnt have kdewallet setting
<pheebz> yeh
<pheebz> its has crypto and privacy
<pheebz> thats it
<ardchoille> pheebz: I'm guessing that you kde rather than kubuntu-desktop ?
<pheebz> do i have to install it?
<pheebz> phi@phi-laptop:~$ kwalletmanager
<pheebz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<pheebz>   Major opcode:  149
<pheebz>   Minor opcode:  3
<pheebz>   Resource id:  0x0
<pheebz> Failed to open device
<ardchoille> !paste | pheebz
<ubotu> pheebz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pheebz> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171
<pheebz>   Major opcode:  149
<pheebz>   Minor opcode:  3
<pheebz>   Resource id:  0x0
<pheebz> Failed to open device
<pheebz> thats wat my terminal says
<Lynoure> pheebz: that probably just means you don't have a wacom tablet, don't worry about that message
<ardchoille> !baddevice | pheebz
<ubotu> pheebz: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<pheebz> dont worry  i got it
<ActionParsnip> pheebz, 171 error. That's the wacom stanzas and their refrence in "ServerLayout"
<pheebz> thanx guys
<administrator> hello
<ActionParsnip> hello administrator
<administrator> :D
<administrator> i new to this
<administrator> *i'm
<ActionParsnip> administrator, the username kinda gives it away
<ActionParsnip> administrator, you liking it?
<jussi01> could someone point me to a good tutorial on setting up a bzr repository on my server?
<XadVio> hi im back again
<XadVio> so what is everyone up to
<vbgunz> whats the quickest and easiest way to right now get any kind of notification on the hour by the hour?
<emilsedgh> vbgunz: kalarm?
<vbgunz> I'll try that :)
<ubuntu> Hi all >(
<ubuntu> Hi all :)
<ibou> hi
<micaela> greetings all
<ibou> how to open an irc hyperlink in konqueror in konversation ?
<micaela> so my power manager doesn't seem to recognize my cpu...I have options to suspend or hibernate but nothing for cpu policy etc...
<micaela> is it possible that my laptop is in desktop mode?\
<ActionParsnip> ibou, theres a setting in konversation. let me google
<ActionParsnip> ibou, http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/webbrowser_screen_co.png
<ActionParsnip> ibou, pref -> behavior -> general
<ActionParsnip> ibou, use custom webbrowser konqueror %u
<ActionParsnip> ibou, did you google at all?
<moha> hi all
<ActionParsnip> h moha
<moha> I have some problem with my sound!
<ActionParsnip> moha, wassup with it
<moha> ActionParsnip: My keyboard volume keys does not work till I run a gnome app like toem!
<moha> ActionParsnip: then just the volume keys work and others like next&prev traks does not work!
<moha> I wanna control my sound rnormali with my keyboard in kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> moha, have you googled any?
<moha> ActionParsnip: found nothing usefull! even in forums!
<ActionParsnip> moha, let me try
<moha> ActionParsnip:  ty ;)
<ActionParsnip> moha, do you have all the latest updates?
<moha> ActionParsnip: not all of them! some!
<ActionParsnip> moha, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<moha> ActionParsnip: will this downloads a lot?
<ActionParsnip> moha, whatever updates you need
<ActionParsnip> moha, depends what you don't have
<moha> ActionParsnip: let me see...
<ActionParsnip> moha, i'd check that first and come back (sounds like you have a slow connection)
<ActionParsnip> (no offence)
<ActionParsnip> moha, once you are fully updated try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<moha> ActionParsnip: yeah! to some extetnt.. my bandwidth is low here! ;)
<moha> ActionParsnip: ooh! cool! sure!
<ActionParsnip> moha, try the keys after the update thouh. those updates fix lots :)
<XxXValeteXxX> Vista Jokes: Nº 1 question on Vista FAQs - "How do I get my money back?"
<moha> ActionParsnip: this may be usefull too! yes?
<XxXValeteXxX> xD
<ActionParsnip> moha, indeed
<XxXValeteXxX> Vista Jokes: "This will end your Vista session. Do you want to play another game?"
<XxXValeteXxX> hahaha I am full of these lines
<XxXValeteXxX> xD
<ActionParsnip> Theres an update in vista - The RED screen of death.
<ActionParsnip> check it on youtube
<jussi01> !ot | XxXValeteXxX
<ubotu> XxXValeteXxX: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<XxXValeteXxX> ActionParsnip :x
<micaela> aha...Laptop mode isn't running and I can't seem to get it to start
<ActionParsnip> micaela, what happens when you power on?
<micaela> everything boots up fine...laptop mode just doesn't start...ndiswrapper gui won't start either
<phimic> hi all
<phimic> i got problems with setting up a odbc connection for openoffice
<ActionParsnip> micaela, do you have the latest updates?
<micaela> yep
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/ubuntu-laptop-mode
<ActionParsnip> micaela, i found that
<micaela> thankee sai
<ActionParsnip> micaela, its not something ive playedwith really. gimme a sec
<parkin> t
<ActionParsnip> do you have ubuntu-laptop-mode-tools?
<micaela> ok
<ActionParsnip> micaela, http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<phimic> i miss the packages libmysqlclient10 and libmysqlclient14
<ActionParsnip> micaela, scroll down to 3. Is Laptop Mode Enabled?
<ActionParsnip> phimic, http://www.easysoft.com/applications/openoffice_org/odbc.html
<ActionParsnip> phimic, i just found that. i dont know how useful it is
<phimic> ActionParsnip: i will check this thankx
<ActionParsnip> phimic, np
<micaela> It's not
<ActionParsnip> micaela, i'd check that link i sent and make sure you have the laptop-tools
<onishidato> hey guys, how can i remove a wrong link i have just add in apt source list?? using the code please :)
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, why not just use kate. its WAY easier
<onishidato> kate??
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, sudo kate /etc/apt/source.list
<ActionParsnip> !kate | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, correction
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> ActioParsnip: thnks, this is really good exp
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, makes sense to use a text editor to edit a text file
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, if you start doing stuff like this loads its a good idea to backup the file first so you can revert back if it all goes wrong
<onishidato> ActioParsnip: do you know any website can teach me about using code in Linux?? i'm want to learn some simple commad
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: do you know any website can teach me about using code in Linux?? i'm want to learn some simple commad
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, just read manual pages for commands
<onishidato> which one?
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: which one??
<Jucato> !patience | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<onishidato> !thank |jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !bash | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<onishidato> jucato: thanks for calm me down :)
<Jucato> onishidato: http://tldp.org/guides.html is a good source too (look for the Bash guide for beginners, but it's 2006)
<onishidato> jucato: thanks again
<MGalaxy> could u plz suggest me a "personal time organizer" software?
<parkin> hi, i was able to see wireless networks then then there was an error crash and now i can not see any wireless networks anymore
<parkin> it only sees wired devices
<ActionParsnip> parkin, do you see your wifi adapter when you run ifconfig?
<parkin> yes i see eth1
<parkin> that is the wireless
<ActionParsnip> parkin, you should have more. let me find the command
<parkin> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> parkin, try lspci
<ActionParsnip> parkin, can you see any wireless devices in that list?
<parkin> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ether                       net Controller (rev 13)
<mgp> hi, I have a weird conection system at my campus. Basically, I have to introduce a user name and password to access the internet. (though I have no knowledge of or configuration for a proxy server) So when I open a browser I get prompted for username and password. Obviously this is fine for browsing the intenet but is akward for command line programs or other more "complicated connections." For instance, adept(i use kubuntu) could not connect to the servers. I so
<mgp> //user:password@rest.of.the.url to all the urls in the source list. Unfortunately for packages that aren't downloaded from these urls, for instance the on free flash, still fail. For some programs like wget that allow the http-user argument I can alias them and their is no problem. Unfortunately for programs like amarok (internet streams) or kopete, I don't seem to get promted a password and conections fail. Does anyone know of a way to set a default http passwor
<mgp>  at least for kde? Sorry for the long post, not used to chating.
<mgp> To MGalaxy: what de you mean by "personal time organizer"? Something like Korganizer?
<ActionParsnip> parkin, thats the wired network
<parkin> ok
<moha> MGalaxy: Korgnizaer is best
<MGalaxy> mgp: yes, I found KOrganizer right now :D is there anything better than korganizer?
<pheebz> when i open screenlets manager this msg comes up.. "Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly."
<pheebz> how do i fix this
<pheebz> im using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> parkin, anything else
<mgp> I love Korganizer but there are others
<parkin> 02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connec                       tion (rev 05)
<parkin> that?
<ActionParsnip> parkin, bingo! ok we have a compatible wifi card and its installed
<mgp> for instance I tink the Mozilla suite has one
<ActionParsnip> parkin, can you give us a pastebin of your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | parkin
<ubotu> parkin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<parkin> k
<mgp> MGallaxy: or if you prefer webbased then google provides a calendar (not comparable though)
<ActionParsnip> mkgp, you need to set the http proxy in all your apps
<pheebz> does anyone know how i can fix the popup error
<mgp> but I have no proxy to set up, No address I can find I only have a user and password
<mgp> pheebz: what do you mean popup error?
<ActionParsnip> mgp, do a tracert. the first hop is your proxy
<ActionParsnip> mgp, or should be
<pheebz> when open screenlets manager
<pheebz> a error pops up
<mgp> I'm having problems to install traceroute beacuse of the proxy (hahaha) be back in a sec
<ActionParsnip> mgp, its already in
<ActionParsnip> mgp, its a standard command
<mgp> not for me: The program 'tracert' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install traceroute
<pheebz> wat is daemon
<pheebz> ?
<moha> MGalaxy: Korgnizer provides Jalali calender and uir the best aspect to me!
<moha> *its
<ActionParsnip> !daemon | pheebz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pheebz> !daemon
<pheebz> ???
<ActionParsnip> pheebz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_(computer_software)
<MGalaxy> moha: hi mohi :D
<moha> MGalaxy: hi boy! ;)
<pheebz> Unable to connect or launch daemon. Some values may be displayed incorrectly. what does this message mean
<pheebz> and how can i fix this
<pheebz> the message only pops up when i open screenlets manager
<Jucato> what's screenlets manager?
<pheebz> its like vista docklets
<pheebz> or widgets
<Jucato> yes, but which one? Superkaramba (KDE)? gDesklets (GNOME)? some third party thingy?
<mguezuraga> Jucato: are you the Jucato that posts in planet developer?
<Jucato> planet developer?
 * Jucato is only in planet ubuntu and planet kde...
<mguezuraga> Jucato: ok, dot.kde.org says planet developer, sorry
<Jucato> oh ok. didn't notice that :)
<mguezuraga> Jucato: anyway, congrats for all your articles posted there
<Jucato> heh thanks... (they're too long for comfort...)
<qubuntu> I just know that the Ubuntu systerm may ruin the hardware of my laptop!
<qubuntu> is that ture?
<articpenguin3800> why isnt kubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Jucato> articpenguin3800: decision from Canonical. nothing much we can do or say about it
<Jucato> it's theirs to give or take.
<benluo> hi
<articpenguin3800> mark shuttleworth the owner of canonical?
<Jucato> Canonical as in the company
<benluo> is it a good time to install kde4 package in 7.10?
<mark__> whats a demux?
<articpenguin3800> id wait 2 more days for the real release of kde 4 but its up to you
<Jucato> benluo: well, I'd advice waiting for the final release
<Jucato> mark__: demultiplexer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplexer
<sahin_h> articpenguin3800: For me Kubuntu is an LTS or not dosen't matter. I upgrade my systems every 6 months.
<benluo> Jucato: thanks
<articpenguin3800> so do i =)
<mguezuraga> qubuntu: yes, thats true. Use Windows Vista, its a better choice
<articpenguin3800> whats true?
<Jucato> mguezuraga: hmm?
<qubuntu> I just hear that the Ubuntu systerm may ruin the hardware of my laptop!
<mguezuraga> (ironic)
<sahin_h> articpenguin3800: I like the idea KDE4 is going to part of the next release.
<articpenguin3800> the hard disk power off issue?
<Jucato> mguezuraga: he's not a native english speaker. I doubt ironies or sarcasm translate well :)
<qubuntu> how can i DO to stop it without change for Vista?
<articpenguin3800> sahin_h: me too
<articpenguin3800> qubuntu: the hard disk power off issue?
<sahin_h> articpenguin3800: So one point of view: So sad Kubuntu Hardy won't bee LTS.
<mguezuraga> Jucato, qubuntu: sorry, it was a joke
<qubuntu> yes, u said it
<sahin_h> articpenguin3800: Another point of view: Yep, but Kubuntu has the freedom to include KDE4 in Hardy.
<articpenguin3800> its sad for the people who dont want to upgrade to new releases for 3 years
<sahin_h> articpenguin3800: And for me the second was the sympatic choice.
<Jucato> sahin_h: it has always been the plan to have a KDE 4 version, with or without LTS
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: it's to make KDE4 for the next release
<dbmoodb> btw why is flash plugin installation broken (installing from the repository i take it )
<Jucato> what changed is where we focus/put weight on now...
<sahin_h> Jucato: Yes, I know, however the developers now can focus on KDE4 havily.
<articpenguin3800> i feel bad for the people who are still with Dapper drake
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: it's their choice
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: for me LTS is just a name tag
<sahin_h> articpenguin3800: My server at my home still on dapper. However this is a server, not a desktop.
<Jucato> dbmoodb: see the channel topic
<mark__> can anyone send me there repo list?
<jpatrick> !sources | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<qubuntu> mguezuraga: how can I do if I want to use ubuntu safer to my hardware?
<jpatrick> arg
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> jpatrick: that one?
<jpatrick> Jucato: :)
<mark__> thanks :)
<dbmoodb> sorry - the title says it is broken
<qubuntu> mguezuraga: still there ?
<mguezuraga> qubuntu: Don't know, I use *k*ubuntu and don't have a laptop/notebook
<Jucato> qubuntu: I don't know where you heard that, but without any solid proof, that's just a rumor.
<S_a_m_y> hi is there a way to "hot plug" a beamer on a laptop?
<Jucato> mguezuraga: see? he didn't get your joke :P
<qubuntu> loll
<dbmoodb> samy - ir beamer ?
<daniel100119> New to kubuntu (coming from opensuse), my question: in adept updater, which feeds me with packages to be updated - where can I view information regarding what a particular update is about (what does it fix, etc.), I can only view information about the package itself.
<mguezuraga> Jucato: I see, no more ironies here :)
<S_a_m_y> dmb: regular beaner... projector
<qubuntu> mguezuraga: http://www.linux-hero.com/rant/ubuntu-hard-drive-explosions/
<dbmoodb> ah daniel in the update check it should show you
<jpatrick> daniel100119: in the changelog section
<dbmoodb> checker*
<Jucato> mguezuraga: nah. I had the advantage of knowing that he was not a native English speaker
<jpatrick> daniel100119: details I think it's in
<mguezuraga> qubuntu: explosions? damn!
<articpenguin3800> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: regular beamer... projector
<Jucato> daniel100119: click on the package name to bring down the longer description and action buttons. click on Details and go to the Changelog tab
<dbmoodb> oh .... and by hot plug you mean just plug in
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: like under windows... I have fn keys to switch to external monitor
<dbmoodb> well it would depend on your graphics card no ? - never tried it personally (you should be able to set it up so you can use the fn function ...- you just said it)
<dbmoodb> well samy what happens atm ?
<mark__> whats the app manager begining with S?
<qubuntu> Jucato: any more? I just want to solve the problem, no more time to chat other things
<articpenguin3800> is it possible to download old releases like warty or horay
<dbmoodb> yes
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: yes, from releases.ubuntu.com
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: doesn't seem to react... have an ati
<mark__> synaptic?
<dbmoodb> oh which ati driver are you using ?
<Jucato> jpatrick: not from there
<lg188> hello
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: non-free
<articpenguin3800> XD those are the only too ubuntu versions i havent used =)
<Jucato> jpatrick, articpenguin3800: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<dbmoodb> ah, i see so it is an ati thing, doesn't the ati utility provide you the ability to do it ?
<jpatrick> Jucato: right
<Jucato> articpenguin3800: those are basically dead releases
<dbmoodb> (i mean ati and x-org conf)
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: "ati utility"?
<mgp> ActionParsnip: Ok I managed to install tracert. Having problams with the command. Where should I tracert to? Wold my gateway bet the proxy? Thanks for your help!
<articpenguin3800> jucato: i know there dead i want to see what ubuntu looked like in warty
<benluo> i use amd notebook, but can not make wireless work
<dbmoodb> oh ops maybe it doesn't come with the ubuntu one ... (probably doesn't)
<Jucato> articpenguin3800: just what it looked like? I think there are screenshots floating around...like a museum of ubuntu screenshots
<dbmoodb> so samy you can't use the other projector when you hook it up ? mm
<benluo> i use BC??? wifi card in HP NX6325  notebook
<dbmoodb> - nothing actually happens ...
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | benluo
<ubotu> benluo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<articpenguin3800> forgot about screenshots
<mguezuraga> To be fair, I stop using kubuntu at home, but here (at work) I'm using Feisty
<daniel100119> jpatrick, Jucato: thanks, now I understand!
<lg188> i have a bug i think ... if i move a panel that i just have added  from the head panel to an other place its going back to its place before.. the head panel
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: the screen function simply doesn seem to be implemented...
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: *switch*
<jussi01> !bug | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<articpenguin3800> isnt edgy going to be unsupported in the next couple months??
<Jucato> jussi01: I think he basically means he has a problem/issue... may not necessarily be a bug :)
<mguezuraga> I think opensuse offers the best kde Ive seen in years, but I miss apt-get ;)
<dbmoodb> - kde can be skinned
<dbmoodb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602574
<dbmoodb> for samy
<Jucato> dbmoodb: you can type 'S', press the Tab key until you get S_a_m_y's nick :)
<Jucato> that way his IRC app will highlight/notify him properly :)
<dbmoodb> S_a_m_y:  yeah i mean the atioconfig thing before
<dbmoodb> ah didn't know that
<Jucato> good :)
<Jucato> !tab | dbmoodb
<ubotu> dbmoodb: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dbmoodb> irc - i didn't know
<Jucato> any decent irc client would have that. if it doesn't, it's not decent :P
<qubuntu> excuse me : is there any one using laptop when you know the OS may ruin your hardware within a short time?
<S_a_m_y> dbmoodb: your links helps. i'll have to try that.
<qubuntu> If you enable laptop mode, then it will enable aggressive power management on the drive and that may lead to some reduction in hard drive lifespan.
<qubuntu> how do u feel about that ?
<mark__> i can't sudo apt-get anything
<dbmoodb> eh qubuntu
<Jucato> mark__: what does sudo apt-get update tell you?
<dbmoodb> enable laptop mode will probably be good, if you install the laptop utilities
<Jucato> mark__: if you need to paste long lines of text, use a pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dbmoodb> besides that only affects certain drives and it is not ubuntu alone
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: whats the next?
<dbmoodb> - so i take it samy crashed ?
<qubuntu> how to complete the safer settings
<mark__> it just says it couldn't find the package
<dbmoodb> ah well you can use it or you can just modify /etc/acpi/power.sh i think
<mark__> the package being xawtv
<Jucato> dbmoodb:, qubuntu: http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/26/laptop-hardrive-killer-bug/
<dbmoodb> juscato i know
<Jucato> !info xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 704 kB
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: can do me a favor to write down more details?
<mark__> it can't find it though
<Jucato> "laptop-mode is disabled by default. If you have enabled laptop-mode (in /etc/default/acpi-support) you should definitely disable it!"
<dbmoodb> you just modify the -B to be -254
<dbmoodb> ah jucato that is not at solution
<Jucato> yep, just wondering about your early advice.. don't have a laptop anyway :P
<Jucato> (lucky people...)
<dbmoodb> rofl
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: what's that mean by 254?
<Jucato> or I have a laptop.. but... well...
<lg188> ? know how to fix my problem ?
<qubuntu> Jucato : u just simply shutdown that function?
<dbmoodb> pretty much
<Jucato> according to that blog... but I wouldnt know :)
<dbmoodb> q on a laptop ?
<qubuntu> I dont want it, for i may use my batter sometimes
<jussi01> !away > mohi|afk
<qubuntu> yes
<mohi|afk> jussi01: ooh! sorry... ;)
<jussi01> mohi|afk: :)
<qubuntu> it seems that im nuts to open the laptop mode, i think
<qubuntu> Jucato ,dbmoodb: but i need it
<qubuntu> Jucato ,dbmoodb: set -B to -254?
<dbmoodb> one sec
<Jucato> qubuntu: ask dbmoodb, I don't know anything about it
<dbmoodb> let me check
<dbmoodb> first i want you to check something
<qubuntu> Jucato ,dbmoodb: check what?
<dbmoodb> i recommend you do a sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<ForgeAus> can I configure my trash so that files I send there are instantly deleted rather than stored in a "recycle bin" like way?
<qubuntu> Jucato ,dbmoodb: i did
<dbmoodb> then run sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda|grep 193
<Jucato> qubuntu: please stop asking me, coz I don't know
<Jucato> ForgeAus: Shift+Del?
<dbmoodb> so you can see the number
<qubuntu> Jucato :sorry
<ForgeAus> Jucato that doesn't work when I drag and drop to trash icon does it?
<ForgeAus> ie you suggest I shift del or rightclick and delete it that way rather than dragging to trash?
<Jucato> of course.. because you're moving to the trash... unless your trash has a gaping hole, then it'd be moved to the trash :)
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: no number there
<dbmoodb> ops ah ...
<dbmoodb> brb
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yep. if you're sure you don't need it
<ForgeAus> I have my windows recycle bin as a delete rather than a storage area
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: when i run :sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count, it show the number 14042
<Jucato> this isn't exactly windows.. so I'm not sure it will behave like windows everytime :)
<Jucato> maybe there's a feature.. but so far haven't seen one :)
<dbmoodb> oh ok
<dbmoodb> how old is the laptop qu
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: then seconds later the number become 14050
<dbmoodb> ah crap
 * emilsedgh gives a piece of cake to Jucato
<dbmoodb> - yes it appear you are affected
<Jucato> emilsedgh: thanks.. but I'm a bit Vista right now
<Jucato> er.. I meant "bloated"
<dbmoodb> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<dbmoodb> brb
<emilsedgh> Jucato: :P
<emilsedgh> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: what should I do , friend?
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: what should I do , friend?
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: too bad to choose vista
<dbmood1> lol
<dbmood1> one sec
<dbmood1> ok well is your disk hda or sda ?
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: sda
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: is there any difference?
<dbmood1> run
<dbmood1> hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda
<dbmood1> and edit
<qubuntu> i have set power.sh to 255
<dbmood1> you can try 255
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: what that mean?
<dbmood1> hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda then
<dbmood1> that means turn off power saving features - pretty much
<dbmood1>  A value of 255 will disable apm on the drive.
<dbmood1> and /dev/sda is obviously the disk drive in question.
<daniel100119> What is the recommend way of installing acrobat reader on kubuntu? Should I use Automatix or can you recommend any repository?
<parkin> how do i turn on radio wifi on my a6vm laptop? in windows Fn + F2 doe- it
<LjL> !automatix | daniel100119
<ubotu> daniel100119: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<LjL> daniel100119: unfortunately, there is not an official acrobat package anymore, because (i think) of legal reasons.
<llutz> daniel100119: try kpdf  and see if you miss something
<LjL> daniel100119: there might be some unofficial ones floating on the web
<qubuntu> dbmoodl:/dev/sda: Permission denied
<dbmood1> qubuntu: ok so re run sudo smartctl -a /dev/hda | grep Load_Cycle_Count
<jussi01> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> daniel100119: ^
<dbmood1> ah i meant sudo ...
<LjL> jussi01: it's there? i missed it last time i checked
<dbmood1>  sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<dbmood1> then compare the output - it should stop rising rapidly
<jussi01> LjL: http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php
<daniel100119> LjL: thanks!
<qubuntu> dbmoodl:/dev/sda:  setting Advanced Power Management level to disabled
<qubuntu> i used sudo
<mark__> is there a main universe repo?
<LjL> daniel100119: use the repository jussi01 said, it's a pretty reliable one. i missed it completely... probably i had only checked letter "a" under "free" =)
<LjL> mark__: "main" is a repo, and "universe" is another. which do you want?
<LjL> well, they're components actually
<mark__> universe
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mark__> i can't find packages i'm looking for
<LjL> mark__: which?
<daniel100119> LjL: what did you mean by "/msg ubotu WorksForMe"?
<dbmoodb> oh ..
<mark__> well i search in synaptic for dvb and it comes up with nothing
<dbmoodb> you used sudo
<qubuntu> 14090
<LjL> daniel100119: that you can type that command, and have ubotu be more verbose to use about a general reason why things like automatix are not necessarily good (and in this case specifically, they're pretty pretty bad)
<LjL> !find dvb
<ubotu> Found: dvb-utils, dvbackup, dvbsnoop, dvbstream, dvbtune (and 6 others)
<dbmoodb> so what was it before and now wait a few seconds to a minute
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: added 1-2 per second
<LjL> daniel100119: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dbmoodb> are you sure ?
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: now it is 14100
<mark__> mine finds none of them
<dbmoodb> did the command sudo -B 255 /dev/sda work ?
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: something wrong?
<dbmoodb> yes it is still increasing no
<daniel100119> What is ubotu?
<dbmoodb> a bot
<dbmoodb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dbmoodb> mmm try  hdparm -B254 /dev/sda
<mark__> is there a repository i'm missing?
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: let me try……
<stmartin> Hi! I wanna ask you how to safely plug-out flash memory on kubuntu?
<dbmoodb> then compare the numbers for the hard disk again
<LjL> mark__:  please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file (sorry daniel100119, that wasn't intended for you)
<jpatrick> stmartin: plug it in and it should detect it for you
<daniel100119> LjL: no problem
<stmartin> but how to unplug it safely?
<stmartin> right click/ unmount?
<jpatrick> stmartin: yes
<stmartin> ok
<stmartin> I have other question
<stmartin> I have dual-boot (win xp and ubuntu)
<stmartin> how can I see the disk drives C: and D: via ubuntu?
<jpatrick> yes again!
<LjL> !windowsdrivers | stmartin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsdrivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !windowsdrives | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: then 14111  -----then it works: still 14111
<dbmoodb> mmm - does ntfs-3g come stock in ubuntu gutsy ?
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: thanx!!!!
<dbmoodb> - yeah ah make the power.sh 254 , 255 doesn't work on all drives
<stmartin> but they don't want to be mount
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: what's more about the mode? no disadvantage?
<mark__> www.pastebin.com ?
<dbmoodb> eh
<dbmoodb> no it is virtually disabled but not
<LjL> !paste | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dbmoodb> some drives will not let you -255 that is all
<mark__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51355/
<mahasamoot> hi
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: definitly, it works now. thanks! is the setting enough?
<dbmoodb> ah yeah
<dbmoodb> make the change in power.sh
<dbmoodb> and be aware that if you use suspend a lot you should probably use hdparm to set it up so it doesn't exit that mode
<qubuntu> is that mean i cant your my laptop batter?
<mark__> LjL: how bad is it?
<dbmoodb> eh
<LjL> mark__: one second, i was busy with something else
<dbmoodb> no i mean do you use suspend ...
<mark__> LjL: no problem
<dbmoodb> it is a state of low power usage
<Jucato> mark__: you just need to disable the cdrom repository
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: sometimes
<LjL> mark__: it is pretty bad, because almost everything is commented out. the easiest thing to do is to generate a new list, this site can do it automatically
<LjL> !easysource > mark__    (mark__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jucato> oh yeah....
<dbmoodb> and no - i personally can't be bothered to change if for when i do use that + it seems to be fine to me anyway
 * Jucato gave that link to him already though... but anyway...
<dbmoodb> well don't worry about it too much qu - most of the time you will be set now, when you supend something the -B 254 will be removed (from working) - so you might want to just issue a sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda after you return from suspending or just install hdparm and configure it
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: lucky man
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> lucky
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: at lest, the number will not rise when i run the command
<flake> how can I make my Start key on my keyboard 'sticky' instead of acting like a fire button.. ultimate goal is to pull up the k-menu using the key
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: after the suspend i only need to run the command…that's ok
<dbmoodb> ah and if you have it in power.sh it is set for when you boot up / use the computer - apparently (i have not tested) suspending and rsuming removed the setting (-b 254)
<aleksey> hello
<mark__> LjL: thank you so much
<qubuntu> dbmoodl: i will miss "suspending" anyway
<jussi01> !nickspam > jonoinemailhell
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: the number still there. more: will it be changed roughly when I use windows xp in the same computer?
<Jucato> jussi01: lol you just nickspam'ed jono :P
<jonoinemailhell> jussi01: oops
<Jucato> :D
<jussi01> :D
<jpatrick> haha
<Jucato> jonoinemailhell: you kinda lose track of how many channels you're in  after a while :P
<dbmoodb> mmm
<dbmoodb> oh sorry q- didn't see hat q - ah do you mean when you use windows xp - nar windows overrides the hd's setting anyway (or so i believe)
<stf> Hi. I deleted important files with rm. Can I undelete them? My fs is ext3.
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: yes
<qubuntu> dbmoodb: does the setting work for both OS ? you said it is wrote in the power.sh, why not the BIOS?or will the problem ocurs in the windows ?
<buzkillington> can anyone help me find my ntfs drives?
<cammel> ciao a tutti
<jpatrick> !it | cammel
<ubotu> cammel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qubuntu_0> dbmoodb: still there? im back
<stf> I deleted some important files with rm. Is there any way to undelete them? Other than grepping /dev/hda2 (I'm doing that right now)
<flipmode> I am running 7.10 cant get my dvd or cds to read
<diobolic> hey
<diobolic> anybody there? :)
<diobolic> nobodies home?
<jussi01> diobolic: yes, Im here, how can i help?
<diobolic> is this a chatbox?
<jpatrick> diobolic: chat goes to #kubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<jussi01> diobolic: this is the Kubuntu support channel
<diobolic> ow
<diobolic> how to get to a chatbox?
<jpatrick> diobolic: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<diobolic> thank you
<sauro> ciao a tt
<jussi01> !it | sauro
<ubotu> sauro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<reech> Anyone available to help with symlinks-over-samba problem?
<voonte> How do I enable colors in the console, at boot when the [ OK ] are shown?
<stmartin> How to remove Local Disk and sda1 from Desktop?
<jpatrick> stmartin: right-click it and configure desktop -> behaviour
<onishidato> which code will we use to open a directory
<onishidato> ??
<Gulars> voonte, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jussi01> onishidato: in the konsole?
<onishidato> like this (/ect/X11/....)
<onishidato> yeah
<jussi01> cd
<jussi01> ie. cd /etc/X11
<onishidato> to open it??
<voonte> Gulars, I've set the vga mode in menu.lst, what else do I need to change?
<jussi01> onishidato: that will take you to it on the command line... try it and see
<Gulars> this line: #color cyan/blue white/blue
<voonte> Doesn't that just change the colors in the grub menu?
<Gulars> (ie: remove the hash mark)
<tinin> will kubuntu 8.04 include kde 4.1?
<Gulars> wasn't that what you asked?
<jpatrick> tinin: no, KDE4.1 will be end around end of year
<tinin> thanx
<voonte> Gulars, no hehe. I meant the text when different modules are being loaded and displayed a [ OK ] when it's done.
<Gulars> oh, or are you thinking about the boot-messages (your not using usplash?)?
<onishidato> jussi01 thanks
<Gulars> hmm
<jussi01> onishidato: :)
<voonte> Gulars, I'll take a look at usplash thanks
<onishidato> and jussi01: can you tell me how to create a new folder?? with console
<jussi01> onishidato: mkdir foldername
<jussi01> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gulars> voonte, that's just for not displaying the messages (ie: showing the kubuntu logo instead)
<onishidato> jussi01: i'm newbie here :)
<jussi01> onishidato: thats fine. see the message from the bot ^^:)
<Gulars> I'm thinking along the lines of looking at he init scripts, but really I don't know
<voonte> Gulars, ok, then that's not what I want. I suppose usplash is similar to gentoo's gensplash then. I found the /lib/lsb/init-functions which has the color stuff
<voonte> also had support for "fancy" output, that might be what I'm looking for
<onishidato> jussi01: thnks
<onishidato> jussi01: :)
<Gulars> voonte, interesting  - will check that out myself ;)
<stmartin> where I can see my swap partition?
<Sbucatone> hello i can't upload files with konqueror to mediafire.com ....sigh
<Sbucatone> stmartin: go in system settings
<Sbucatone> advaced
<Sbucatone> disk
<werner> stmartin: > free
<werner> stmartin: (or, "man free")
<stmartin> how I will be sure that my swap is installed correctly?
<stmartin> why I have /dev/sda6 none swap sw 0 0?
<Jucato> "none" there means that it doesn't have a mount point
<werner> stmartin: this entry in fstab seems to be correct. type " free" in the shell and take a look ...
<Jucato> "swap" means that it's a swap-type, "sw" is the swap option
<flake> anyone running kooldock?
<stmartin> and how to make it be mounted on boot?
<stmartin> or how to recognize, if it is mounted on boot?
<Jucato> [00:28] <werner> stmartin: this entry in fstab seems to be correct. type " free" in the shell and take a look ...
<stmartin> yes, I did it
<werner> and?
<Jucato> and?
<stmartin> Swap:      1020088          0    1020088
<werner> stmartin: fine, everythings ok.
<krokodil> stmartin: mounting your swap !!!
<stmartin> it is ok
<Jucato> so it's mounted. it's automatically done by the system
<Jucato> er.. not "mounted"..
<werner> if you ahve an entry in fstab it will be mounted automatically at boot-time
<stmartin> and how to see if it is mounted on the start?
<Jucato> it's enabled :)
<stmartin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51367/
<stmartin> how to know if all drives are mounted on the start?
<werner> (or you can take a look at swapoff and swapon, but be careful, if you do not know, what you are doing,
<werner> )
<Jucato> stmartin: did something happen that makes you worry that it's not activated during boot?
<stmartin> no
<stmartin> just, I want to know it
<werner> Jucato: good question ...
<werner> stmartin: read a book :-)
<stmartin> I don't know which is booted and which not
<stmartin> actually, I am not sure
<voonte> hard to convince :)
<stmartin> any help?
<werner> you saw the output of "free". you are sure now. :-)
<stmartin> and for / and /home?
<werner> or maybe you want to use something like "xosview" . nive tool for X.
<werner> stmartin: " mount "
<werner> s/nive/nice/g
<Jucato> stmartin: those with "defaults" are mounted at boot if I recall correctly
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<krokodil> does anyone know why a "su - usera" when logged as usera nedd passwd ?
<Lynoure> krokodil: why would you need to do that?
<stmartin> How I can recognize them, that are booted up when Linux starts?
<stmartin> there should be 0 0 or 1 1 or what?
<krokodil> Lynoure : that's not the question :-)
<voonte> stmartin, as werner wrote, type "moun"
<voonte> sorry, "mount"
<voonte> :P
<werner> maybe this may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<werner> krokodil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lynoure> krokodil: the answer: because that's how  su  works
<Jucato> stmartin: read the link about fstab
<Jucato> stmartin: and no, the last 2 digits on each line have nothing to do about mounting
<stmartin> I receive this
<stmartin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51369/
<stmartin> Jucato I read that, and I didn't find information
<krokodil> Lynoure : maybe you'r right, but it seems to be different in other distrib...
<Lynoure> krokodil: that's why I wanted to know why you need to do it...  If it is in some script, just make it check for which user it's being run as, and not do  su  if you don't need to
<krokodil> i'd like to be sure...
<Jucato> stmartin: really? "defaults Uses the default options that are rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async."
<Jucato> stmartin: then "auto and noauto With the auto option, the device will be mounted automatically (at bootup, just like I told you a bit earlier, or when you issue the mount -a command). auto is the default option. "
<werner> stmartin: maybe you want to read https://help.ubuntu.com/
<stmartin> and what is (rw,errors=remount-ro)?
<stmartin> errors=remount-ro?
<krokodil> Lynoure : i agree, thanks !
<Jucato> stmartin: I don't have to post every paragraph in that page do I? :)
<stmartin> ok, sorry
<Jucato> stmartin: a quick google search on "errors=remount-ro" yields this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315850
<Lynoure> krokodil: you are welcome.  by the way, if you use  su  with - and not with -l, it's a bit picky and wants the - to be the last su option (at least officially)
<krokodil> Lynoure : ok :) i have to leave, bye all
<Daisuke_Ido> some days i hate linux...
<Daisuke_Ido> stuck in 640x480 and no matter what i try, i cannot get it to break out of that.
<werner> Daisuke_Ido: what the hardware?
<stmartin> ok, thank you very much for the help
<stmartin> I appreciate your efforts
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia geforce 7600 GS, using the nvidia driver, and it was working fine before i restarted the machine...  there may have been a kernel update that broke things, perhaps, i don't know.
<Daisuke_Ido> not a huge deal though, i'm doing a fresh gutsy install once this iso's done downloading anyway
<Jucato> try reconfiguring X... and yeah a new kernel sometimes messes things up
<Jucato> (you can check in /var/log/ if a new one was installed...)
<voonte> Does ubuntu automatically take care of rebuilding the nvidia driver when there's a new kernel update?`
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: the reason i was looking at doing a fresh install is because i've been upgrading since edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> voonte: supposed to
<Daisuke_Ido> if you install from the repos like you should
<Jucato> voonte: if you use the package driver
<voonte> ok
<Jucato> packaged*
<Daisuke_Ido> here goes something...
<ubuntu> Hola
<vbgunz> how do you pipe with grep? e.g., opengl|3d ?
<Daisuke_Ido> okay so i tried everything except the most blindingly obvious possibility
 * Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<Pici> vbgunz: depends on what you want to do.
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks for smacking me around and pointing me in the right direction, Jucato :)
<vbgunz> Pici: searching apt-cache for games and trying to filter on either opengl OR 3d
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: reconfigure X?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-cache search game | grep opengl
<Daisuke_Ido> repeat with 3d because i'm lazy
<wesley_> hello i have installed kubuntu again and set a / and a /home and swap and a big partition and set aankoppel point as /media/sda4 but now i want to drop files and its says that i cant acces it
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: yep :)
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: sometimes I've dreaded kernel updates just because of that :)
<Pici> vbgunz: ah..:  apt-cache search games | egrep "(opengl|3d)"
<vbgunz> pici so it does take on regular expressions but it evaluates a string to do so?
<vbgunz> cool
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said
<Daisuke_Ido> <-- lazy
<vbgunz> I admit, I have so much to learn in regards to the shell :/
<Daisuke_Ido> same here
<Pici> same here
<Daisuke_Ido> now to format my new 500gb of happiness
<ForgeAus> just for fun: (note this isn't intended as spam... feel free to ignore it: http://chimp-test.com/ )
<grandi> This isn't spam, but you really could add inches to your penis size!
<bazhang> oh my
<jpatrick> grandi: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Jucato> !language | grandi
<ubotu> grandi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<papout> lut all
<papout> #mangas
<_dewd> Does anyone has an fix for the problem with kde filesharing msdfs proxy setting ?
<_dewd> I saw an patch but this could not be applied some syntax error or something
<djvu> Which package contains import/export filters for koffice ? I tried koffice-filter, no such package.
<johnficca> where do i get a package for or the sources for amarok 2?
<parkin> hi i can not see any networks in my Knetworkmanager
<parkin> doesnt work mhen i plug in cable or with wireless
<parkin> it used to work with cable but suddenly it didnt
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure they aren't listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<sylvain_> Hi all
<sylvain_> I try to make a VPN
<sylvain_> between a Linux OS (Ubuntu) and a Windows XP OS
<sigma> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<sigma> which is the best ftp client for kde?
<jpatrick> sigma: Konqueror?
<wesley__> wheres that bug fix for kdm theme manager ?
<jpatrick> wesley__: which bug fix?
<parkin> Daisuke_Ido what should i do in the /etc/network/interfaces ?
<sigma> jpatrick: tried that, didnt quite work so well. im looking for something like filezilla, but in qt
<wesley__> a bug that prevents you from setting new themes'
<jpatrick> wesley__: I uploaded the new version to hardy less than a week ago
<jpatrick> sigma: not sure then
<jpatrick> sigma: I'm a ssh guy :)
<wesley__> yes but i use gutys
<jpatrick> wesley__: I'll ask for a backport
<wesley__> okay is it stable?
<sylvain_TPE> hi all
<jpatrick> wesley__: backports = gutsy packages
<wesley__> i know
<sylvain_TPE> I try to make a VPN between a Linux OS (ubuntu) and a Windows XP OS
<jpatrick> wesley__: gimme a few minutes and I'll have it done
<wesley__> is that pack one deb?
<wesley__> okay thats cool
<ubuntu_> hy all
<Lynoure> sylvain_TPE: That's a good idea. Any difficulties with it?
<sylvain_TPE> I am searching for a software which could be the same in the two OS
<sigma> jpatrick: lol whats the difference? i hear alot of people talking about ssh. never heard of it before
<Lynoure> sylvain_TPE: you don't really need same software, just compatible software...
<sylvain_TPE> Lynoure: yes, It could work
<jpatrick> sigma: it gives you the terminal you get with Konsole, etc on the server
<sylvain_TPE> But I think it's even better if I find a software which works on the two OS : the same config, the same parameters...
<Lynoure> sylvain_TPE: openswan is common ipsec implementation on Linux, and works with WinXPs build-in ipsec
<parkin> why does it have to be such a havvle to set up a simple wireless network
<parkin> hazzle
<sylvain_TPE> Lynoure: openswan you said ? OK thanks, I'm going to install and try it.
<OpheLia> lalala
<jpatrick> OpheLia: hello
<OpheLia> hola
<jpatrick> !es | OpheLia
<ubotu> OpheLia: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<XadVio> hello
<sigma> hello XadVio
<XadVio> how are you this morning
<sigma> its night time here:)
<wesley_> jpatrick have you already set kdm theme manager from hardy to gutsy back ports?
<jpatrick> wesley_: I have filled the bug report, need for an archive admin to put the source in place
<wesley_> okay so it will be probably in a few dayes in the updates?
<jpatrick> wesley_: in gutsy-backports
<wesley_> yes i have back-ports on
<jpatrick> wesley_: wait a day or two :)
<wesley_> okay
<ardchoille> Is it possible to get a listing of just the apps which are available on gutsy-backports?
<mathias_> is there any better program for msn messenger than kopete ?
<emilsedgh> mathias_: amsn
<ardchoille> mathias_: If you're having trouble connecting kopete to msn, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", there is a bug that cause kopete's problem with msn and an upgrade fixed it for many folks.
<jpatrick> ardchoille: display all repos and have just backports enabled? :)
<marioct> hello.
<ardchoille> jpatrick: That'll work, ty
<mathias_> ardchoille: only looking 4 a nicer app for it
<bazhang> kopete is far superior imo
<marioct> I've downloaded kubunutu 7.10, but I need the md5 checksum and I cant find it anywhere
<marioct> anyone knows where in the kubuntu website are the md5 checksums?
<ardchoille> marioct: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<jpatrick> marioct: or http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<mathias_> when i run firefox in windows i use ie-tab for som pages. is there anything like that for firefox in linux ?
<marioct_> hello guys.
<coreymon77> mathias_: its impossible for that to exist by definition
<ardchoille> mathias_: Not usre if it's the same, but there is a nice firefox extension called Tab Mix Plus
<coreymon77> mathias_: ietab really just opens the page with ie and then sticks it in a tab
<mathias_> ardchoille:   i will try that
<coreymon77> mathias_: so, by definition, its impossible to have ietab on linux
<coreymon77> i just use the user agent switcher extension
<mathias_> coreymon77:  i figuerd.. but i want somthing that can read those pages that mozilla dont do
<asktoby> Is there a character map available? I'm not finding anything in the menus, regional settings, or adept.
<coreymon77> because most sites that say they will only work with ie are just lying
<hydrogen> .. or are using activex controls
<coreymon77> mathias_: theyre just being lazy so that if their site is crappy, they can blame it on the browser
<mathias_> ardchoille:   i cant find tab mix plus in adept ?
<mathias_> Totaly newbie
<bazhang> too true coreymon77
<coreymon77> mathias_: 99% of the time all you need to do is make the site think that you are using ie and it works perfectly
<ardchoille> mathias_: After reading what coreymon77 said, I don't think tab mix plus does what you want.
<coreymon77> mathias_: firefox extensions are not on adept, they are on the firefox website
<mathias_> coreymon77:  well lazy or not i still want to use the page
<asktoby> Or, failing a charmap, does anyone know how to enter a german estset? (looks a bit like a B)
<bazhang> mathias_: go add it as its easy to do--almost no effort required :}
<coreymon77> mathias_: as i said, 99% of the time all you need to do is trick the site into thinking you are using ie and it works
<ardchoille> mathias_: If you're interested, it's here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122
<coreymon77> ardchoille: thats not what he wants
<coreymon77> mathias_: why do you need ie, does the site just tell you that it requires ie, or is there another reason
<coreymon77> mathias_: are activex controls used?
<coreymon77> bazhang: user agent switcher works pretty much all the time for me
<mathias_> coreymon77: some options dosnt work in firefox
<asktoby> Never mind - I found a ß on the internet and can now copy/paste it!
<coreymon77> mathias_: such as?
<coreymon77> mathias_: and what site is this?
<mathias_> coreymon77: www.x40nordic.com
<bazhang> coreymon77: same here--its awesome
<coreymon77> mathias_: as i said, what options are we talking about here
<mathias_> coreymon77:  some menyes dsnt show and it dosnt show new post  and pm
<coreymon77> bazhang: what do you think, would user agent work?
<coreymon77> personally, i boycott any site who hasnt gotten with the program by now
<bazhang> coreymon77: that site above? yeah no worries :} just loaded it up fine
<coreymon77> firefox is not an unkown unused browser anymore
<ardchoille> mathias_: That site works quite well here in firefox 2.0.0.11 on Gutsy
<coreymon77> you see
<coreymon77> works fine
<ardchoille> And I don't use any extensions
<bazhang> mathias_: try the addon and see if you agree; I got it going without and with :}
<bazhang> coreymon77: did you drop a 7 from your nick? :}
<coreymon77> no
<mathias_> well it loks ok .. b'ut when u are a member u have som menys  lik pm and stuff that dont work (Har to axplain with my crappy english)
<coreymon77> its always been like this
<bazhang> oh sorry I thought it was 777 in the past my bad coreymon77
<tlayton> mathias_: coming in on the middle of this conversation, but you could try ies4linux http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<bazhang> mathias_: have you tried the extension yet?
<coreymon77> anyone want to try out making an account for the site?
<bazhang> haha
<coreymon77> well, i checked on bugmenot for an account and no luck, so oh well
<ardchoille> mathias_: What is your native language? Perhaps someone in a loco channel can help you further with this?
<judgen> what is the command to use compiz with kwin? kwin --replace &compiz?
<coreymon77> oh well
<coreymon77> the bell just rang
<coreymon77> i have to get back to class
<tlayton> judgen: install fusion-icon from the repos, then you can start compiz from the tray icon
<coreymon77> bazhang: good luck with mathias_
<judgen> tlayton, thanks
<stmartin> hi! I want to ask you how to copy file through the terminal?
<bazhang> coreymon77: have a good class!
<jasmin_> fdoving: you there
<judgen> tlayton,  no such package
<jasmin_> stmartin: cp is to copy a file
<tlayton> judgen: hmm, i'm in hardy. maybe it's just in the hardy repos. there's a ppa for it, but i don't have that link right now.
<judgen> i have a tray icon for compiz. but that only lets me select metacity
<bazhang> !info fusion-icon
<mathias_> ardchoille:  swedish :)
<ubotu> Package fusion-icon does not exist in gutsy
<stmartin> ok thanks
<mathias_> bazhang:  i dont know how to install :s
<bazhang> mathias_: do you have the link?  go to it and click on install, then restart firefox
<mathias_> bazhang: it says save as or open with
<tlayton> judgen: do you have compiz-kde and/or emerald installed?
<ardchoille> !swedish | mathias_
<ubotu> mathias_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<judgen> only compiz-gnome.. i use gnome but i like kwin better
<bazhang> mathias_: um dont download it (right click) just left click it
<judgen> and i have emerald installed
<mathias_> ubotu:  tnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !thanks | mathias_
<ubotu> mathias_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mathias_> bazhang:  i do rightklick then i got those options
<stmartin> what is the command to delete file?>
<bazhang> judgen: if you want to search for a package, you can apt-cache search fusion and see what that brings up in the terminal
<ardchoille> stmartin: rm
<judgen> im going to try deleting metacity and emerald and see where that gets me
<judgen> bazhang, i know
<bazhang> mathias do not right click--left click
<judgen> brb
<hoens`rZ> how do i install nforce 630a geforce 7025 drivers on kubuntu?
<mathias_> bazhang:  i know.. i do rigt klick
<ardchoille> !nvidia | hoens`rZ
<ubotu> hoens`rZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> mathias_: do not right click do not
<mathias_> gahh sory .. i mean i dont ..
<jasmin_> stmartin: rm is to delete
<bazhang> mathias_: left click to install it then restart firefox end of story
<jasmin_> stmartin: why dont you read the linux beginners guide
<stmartin> where?
<ardchoille> stmartin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stmartin> ok, thanks.
<bazhang> stmartin: do you have a prominent search engine available? there are many links there :}
<jasmin_> stmartin: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C
<mathias_> bazhang: i dont get the option install..
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59 mathias_ go here and click on the green bar that says install now--this has to be in firefox and not ie by the way
<marius__> hi to all
<marius__> my amarok just crush
<marius__> how can i fix it
<mathias_> bazhang:  whn i do i get
<mathias_> Open 'http://releases.mo...10-fx+mz+sm+fl.xpi'?
<mathias_> Type: application/octet-stream
<mathias_> save as   open with  cancel
<bazhang> in internet explorer or firefox?
<mathias_> omg .. wait
<mathias_> bazhang:  im so stupis .. when i follo'wed the link i didnt open firefox :)
<mathias_> bur konquereo
<bazhang> mathias_: haha well try it now--it should work :}
<mathias_> bazhang:  yes :) how do i set firefox as defaul browser
<bazhang> mathias_: lets get this first problem sorted out okay?
<Jeroi> mathias_ tou just open konversation: then form there usegustom browser %firefox
<bazhang> mathias_: I have to run now; that should get you going for now--good luck!
<ibilic> hi, when I do dpkg --configure -a, I get:
<Jeroi> I mean open konversation settings
<ibilic> Cao Beko,
<ibilic> Kao sto si procitala iz poruke dole, dolazi mi drug iz Montreala,
<ibilic> ostaje 5 meseci, hoce da nauci srpski pa me je pitao da li znam neke
<ibilic> ljude iz Beograda da ga upoznam. Pa ako hoces upoznaj ga i pozovi
<ibilic> nekad kad izlazis negde, znam da si radila sa strancima ranije i da si
<ibilic> voljna da se druzis. Ako ne, nema veze, zaboravi, nema ljutis :)
<ibilic> Ajde pozdrav i pisi sta ima novo,
<ibilic> Ivan
<ibilic> sorry
<ibilic> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-server, action "start" failed.
<ibilic> dpkg: error processing vmware-server (--configure):
<ibilic>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ibilic> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ibilic>  vmware-server
<jpatrick> !pl | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jpatrick> !paste | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ibilic> how do I fix that? every time I try to run Adept, it crashes
<Jeroi> also you can make default browser for KDE going to system settings, from there default aplications
<Riddell> ** candidate CD testers needed http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all cdimages.ubuntu.com
<snatch> moin
<ardchoille> Riddell: Thanks :)
<bazhang> nice!
<jpatrick> !adeptfix > ibilic
<tlayton> !lancelot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lancelot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tlayton> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<progreSSive> i have this problem with my video-card
<progreSSive> when i turn the computer on
<progreSSive> and kubuntu is loading
<progreSSive> it just stops
<progreSSive> and is not responding to anything
<progreSSive> but windows is loading okay
<ardchoille> !enter | progreSSive
<ubotu> progreSSive: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<progreSSive> what can it be? :)
<progreSSive> so any suggestions on my problem??
<progreSSive> damn, 343 nicks, and everybody's dead
<tlayton> progreSSive: before or after logging in?
<progreSSive> during load
<progreSSive> before logging in, after the grub is out, and i chose kubuntu, and it loads about 15% and that's it
<tlayton> progreSSive: this happens to me every 22 reboots. fsck runs, but there is no indicator letting you know except the blank screen.
<progreSSive> no it happened to me after i added this new video-card
<tlayton> progreSSive: and, at least for me, fsck can take up to twenty minutes. try logging in recovery mode to see what it's telling you
<progreSSive> and i rebooted several times, but when i take it off, it loads ok
<progreSSive> tlayton, i'm sorry, but what is fsck? :)
<ardchoille> progreSSive: fsck - check and repair a Linux file system
<progreSSive> ardchoille, and how do i run it?
<progreSSive> ardchoille, because i cannot get my computer on with the video-card in
<ardchoille> progreSSive: man fsck  I don't use it often enough to assist, so I can only point to the man page)
<progreSSive> ardchoille, thanks anyways :) but i only see the grub page, and while loading, the computer stops responding, and i'm not able to run any commands or even use the keyboard
<tlayton> progreSSive: try the recovery mode in grub
<progreSSive> tlayton, ok, i'll try to reboot now :) thanks man! appreciate! be back in like 10-15 minutes, and hope with good news :)
<acc-akut> hi, if the next kubuntu is with kde 4 and NOT lts, when will come the next kubuntu lts? thx4hp
<ibilic> can someone please have a look at this?
<ibilic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51381/
<vbgunz_> anybody know why my internet connection could fail randomly? I mean, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" brings it back up quickly **but** why does it just stop working?
<afikart> hi everybody, I have a question for you, someone can help me ?
<nils_> hmm I can't get the system to install the ati drivers for X11, when I click "Administrator Mode" in the Restricted Drivers section, it doesn't do anything just revert back to the non-admin mode...
<nils_> can I install the drivers manually or via apt?
<ForgeAus> you install them by adept nils
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nicobrain> servus#
<nicobrain> spricht man hier deutsch oder englisch, anybody speak german?
<nils_> ForgeAus: yeah it's just that the suggested way doesn't work
<jpatrick> !de | nicobrain
<ubotu> nicobrain: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nicobrain> danke, schönen abend noch.
<Greenery> nils_: when u switch to admin mode for the restrivted driver, did it ask for pass?
<nils_> Greenery: no it doesn't, that's the problem.
<nils_> ah ok after installing them manually via apt-get I can select the driver in restricted-manager
<snarkster> does ubuntu suppot any webcams outta the box, or do i have to compile the drivers?
<Pici> !webcam | snarkster
<ubotu> snarkster: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<snarkster> duh shoulda checked that first
<snarkster> thanx
<snarkster> ok so im on the webcam page, I did lsusb and my webcam is a Logitech Quickcam Pro usb id 046d:d001 that is not listed on the page.. any other clues?
<snarkster> its an ancient camera
<ibilic> what's the difference between purging a package and removing a package?
<tlayton> ibilic: purging removes any leftover config files
<trappist> ibilic: purging also removes "configuration" files, which includes things like init scripts
<noaXess> !lamp
<nils_> hmm is there a special kernel for SMP or is it enabled by default?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<trappist> basically anything flagged by the package as a config file
<trappist> nils_: SMPness is now determined at boot time
<ibilic> I have a problem with vmware-server... should I purge it and install it again? or is that useless?
<trappist> so you don't need a special SMP kernel
<trappist> ibilic: depends on the problem
<nils_> trappist: currently only shows me one cpu in /proc/cpuinfo
<ibilic> trappist:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51381/
<trappist> nils_: last time I had that problem I eventually learned one of my CPU slots was a dummy slot :/
<nils_> trappist: hehe. It's dualcore
<nils_> trappist: hopefully there is no dummy core ;)
<trappist> ibilic: looks like maybe you need to run vmware-config.pl
<trappist> ibilic: which requires packages like build-essential and linux-headers
<trappist> ibilic: at least, that's what I'd say if you'd installed vmware from the tarball.  I've never used the package myself.
<Jeroi> hello
<ibilic> I have both build-essential and linux-headers... now how do I run vmware-config.pl?
<Jeroi> why konversation dont allow dcc send from user?
<Francois-Xavier> hello
<Jeroi> It says "connection refused"
<trappist> ibilic: again, I'm speaking from tarball experience, but "sudo vmware-config.pl"
<Francois-Xavier> bjr
<Jeroi> I have active network, so no passive method
<Francois-Xavier> in french
<trappist> Jeroi: one or the other of you is probably going through a firewall
<trappist> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Francois-Xavier> merci
<Jeroi> well passive can connet to active user
<Jeroi> I have autoaccept
<stmartin> why in Applications--->System Tools---->NTFS Configuration Tool, it gives me to enable read/write for all drives?
<trappist> stmartin: why not?
<trappist> stmartin: ntfs was read-only in linux for a long time.  there are some caveats with enabling read-write, but it's available, so it's optional.
<stmartin> i want to choose only sda1
<stmartin> not all
<ibilic> trappist: it doesn't work... I'll just purge it
<robot_jesus> trappist as in trappist monk ?
<trappist> stmartin: do you have other ntfs partitions?
<trappist> robot_jesus: yeah, like that
<stmartin> yes
<trappist> robot_jesus: not a monk though, just a beer fan
<stmartin> 2 partitions
<stmartin> sda1 and sda5
<trappist> stmartin: might need to handle that manually via /etc/fstab
<stmartin> what to do in there?
<trappist> stmartin: or there might be somewhere else to do one at a time, I dunno, I don't have any ntfs partitions
<Greenery> remove the partition that u dont wantto read/write
<robot_jesus> trappist: me too :)
<stmartin> Greenery: how?
<trappist> stmartin: you could enable it on all, see what it does in fstab, then disable all and duplicate the change for the one you want
<robot_jesus> trappist: have you tried leffe ?
<robot_jesus> whats your favorite trappist beer :)
<trappist> robot_jesus: it's not a trappist ale, and this is offtopic, but yes :)
<stmartin> instead of ntfs-3g, what to write?
<nils_> [    0.000000] WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<nils_> and there it is
<trappist> robot_jesus: #kubuntu-offtopic
<Greenery> on terminal type this: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Greenery> then remove the partiton that u dont want to read/write
<Greenery> but make a backup first
<trappist> nils_: woah
<nils_> whoever compiled that was on drugs.
<stmartin> I opened fstab file
<snarkster> what is the package name for build-essentials?
<terran4000> Cheers!
<trappist> snarkster: build-essential
<snarkster> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<trappist> nils_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nils_> trappist: 7.10
<trappist> nils_: I only have dual core, and my /proc/cpuinfo shows both cores... you're not running a weird kernel, are you?
<nils_> trappist: obviously I do, but that one was installed by default
<trappist> nils_: I have no guesses for you.  I'm running the default gutsy kernel too, and I have two entries in my cpuinfo.
<nils_> hmm there is an -386 kernel and a generic kernel, generic uses both cores
<trappist> ah
<trappist> I'm running -generic
<trappist> guess that explains it
<rjb> hi 1 q'n: dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 2 2
<nils_> yeah
<rjb> allows me to shutdown my kde session and halt the machine from a script, right?
<nils_> now cpufreq doesn't work, strange
<trappist> rjb: not willing to try it myself, but maybe.  why?
<rjb>  is there a way to hibernate instead of halting? kde 3.5.8 on kubuntu gutsy
<ith> test
<trappist> rjb: run kdcop and see what's available
<nils_> This processor "AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2300" is known _not_ to support power-saving.
<nils_> hehe
<nils_> only needs 45W anyways
<rjb> trappist: what do you mean by why?
<rjb> trappist: kdcop won't tell me that
<trappist> rjb: ah I see, you're right...
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I got s2ram working with s2ram -f -p -m but now I don't get what I need to do so that s2ram runs with those options, too, when I close the lid. Also, there aren't any suspend / hibernate buttons in the logout dialog. How can I set these things up?
<rjb> the point is to be able to schedule a shutdown by 'at', for instance
<rjb> or by kalarm, if one prefers
<rjb> or if you want to leave a long job running but have the machine go to sleep once it's complete
<trappist> rjb: looks like hibernate isn't an options
<trappist> *option
<stmartin> Greenery thanks. It helped.
<trappist> rjb: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/3.4-api/kdecore/html/classKApplication.html#w35
<rjb> whatever, you can invent other use cases
<Greenery> ^^
<thebox> hello
<rjb> trappist: http://api.kde.org/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/kapplication_8h-source.html
<stmartin> Greenery, but why it doesn't give me option to choose in NTFS COnfiguration tool?
<rjb> is more up to date
<rjb> but i know about that
<stmartin> I have ubuntu 6.06 LST Dapper :)
<Greenery> stmartin: that i'm not sure, i use the manual configuration only cos auto configuration doesnt work for me
<trappist> rjb: so, looks like the options are limited there
<rjb> the question is, might there be some other way to achieve this
<rjb> other than calling out to ksmserver from dcop
<trappist> I'm sure there is, maybe through apic?
<Greenery> stmartin: just in case u want to read/write the other ntfs partition that u've recently removed, remember the line
<thebox> my konquer uninstalled itself and adept is not allowing me to download packagers what do i do?
<stmartin> Greenery: what happens when u open NTFS Configuration tool?
<trappist> rjb: maybe /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<stmartin> it gives u 2 options?
<rjb> trappist: hmm maybe
<Greenery> stmartin: NTFS configuration tool won't open, so i have to use manually
<stmartin> I understand.
<Greenery> stmartin: so i have no idea how NTFS configuration tool looks like
<stmartin> have u ever tried to install it?
<rjb> but is that what the power manager kicker applet is using?
<Greenery> stmartin: recently, no since the manual version works well enough for me
<MGalaxy> whyis the firefox statusbar so ugly in kubuntu? how can I change it appearance?
<rjb> trappist: hibernate.sh calls /sbin/s2disk, but there is no such file on my system
<Greenery> MGalaxy: u could download other skins/themes for ur firefox if ur not satisfied wiotht he default one
<Greenery> *with
<thebox> konquer is not working... can someone download smart boot manager and send it to me so i can reinstall kubuntu
<trappist> rjb: sudo apt-get install uswsusp
<rjb> hey i think i got it. it seems the power manager also exposes a dcop interface
<MGalaxy> Greenery: changing the theme doesnt work, in all themes the statusbar is the same
<trappist> rjb: nice
<Greenery> MGalaxy: hmm it shouldn't be
<Greenery> MGalaxy: maybe u got extension that uses the statusbar location and has conflicts with the theme
<MGalaxy> Greenery: let me check, besides, Restart firefox does not work, it only closes FF, any solution?
<rjb> "dcop $(dcop|grep ^power-manager) power-manager hibernate" is my guess
<Greenery> MGalaxy: sorry, have no idea about that
<thebox> hello
<jasmin_> hello
<SudoKing> hello, is there an opposite of mkpasswd
<thebox> my konquer isnt working i need help please
<jasmin_> more details
<rjb> SudoKing: haha you wish
<SudoKing> =o
<thebox> it just uninstalled itself
<jpatrick> thebox: how?
<rjb> john the ripper does a decent job sometimes
<jasmin_> strange
<thebox> and adept manager seems to have broken also
<SudoKing> guess that takes the meaning out of encrytion?
<rjb> also google for rainbow tables
<thebox> it all started whe i tried to install kde 4 and it went all down hill
<jasmin_> thebox: well you should not install rc on your working system ever
<thebox> i know that know ;(
<thebox> *now
<jpatrick> thebox: you tried to install Hardy?
<thebox> my os is to old.. i need a floppy boot manager program
<thebox> *bios
<tlayton> anyone get firefox to print the headers and footers?  this has been around forever for me and haven't been able to find a solution
<thebox> well can someone help
<thebox> please
<noaXess> does anybody know, why tasksel hangs after installation?
<noaXess> thebox: whats the problem
<thebox> i need smart boot manager sent to me because i cant install my cd with isolinux cd
<thebox> thats what the help file says on th ecd
<jasmin_> i have a ppp0 connected to the internet i want this connection to be shared via eth1(my wifi as a adhoc )
<noaXess> thebox: whats about the commands sudo apt-get update
<noaXess> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<thebox> wow
<thebox> how does sudo work
<thebox> adept is broken
<thebox> ;(
<snarkster> this is a dumb question.. (no such thing) I just checked out the svn trunck for UVC kernel driver.. where did it put the files?
<noaXess> thebox: to into the konsole and type above command.. and give your own password
<noaXess> !tell thebox sudo
<sky_> salutations
<noaXess> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<noaXess> sky_: hi there
<thebox> i cant used konquer it is broken
<thebox> i cant install programs because adept is broken
<Greenery> thebox: u dont have konsole?
<thebox> i do
<noaXess> the start it
<thebox> started
<noaXess> kmenu / run command... / and type "konsole"
<Greenery> open konsole and type sudo apt-get upgrade
<thebox> okay
<noaXess> Greenery: yeah :)
<noaXess> Greenery: have you ever used tasksel?
<Greenery> noaXess: nope i dont
<sky_> I have just installed kubuntu.
<thebox> okay i did that
<sky_> kopete keeps just going down
<thebox> how do i install konquer ... in adept is stays the install is broken
<snarkster> hmm my kopete is fine.. im talking in it right now
<sky_> when i try to connect to msn via kopete, it crashes
<noaXess> thebox: now any error?
<Greenery> thebox: try update instead of upgrade
<snarkster> did you change the server settings?
<thebox> okay
<noaXess> thebox: now try the command: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<noaXess> yeah, first update, then upgrade if ther are packages that can be updated.. and last.. dist-upgrade
<noaXess> sky_: kopete went's down.. what you mean with that?
<sky_> crash
<sky_> i keep getting kde crash manager
<Greenery> have u updated recently?
<sky_> no, just installed
<Greenery> update ur kubuntu first
<sky_> ok, have you got a hint of how i cant do that ?
<thebox> okay
<thebox> i updated and upgraded
<Greenery> sky_: goto konsole, type sudo apt-get update
<thebox> how do i get konquer to run now
<thebox> or install konquer from sudo
<thebox> ?
<sky_> Thx greenery : nothing to do according to the konsole
<noaXess> thebox: right... sudo apt-get install packagename
<Greenery> sky_: kopete still crash?
<thebox> how do you spell konquer is that correct
<wftl> KDE4 RC2 packages still using .kde4?
<sky_> Greenery : i found a upgrade thing in the package manager
<sky_> it seams to be working away, ill see after that :)
<wftl> And is there somebody keeping bleeding edge debs out there somewhere so that you are effectively running svn code for KKE4 on Kubuntu (Gutsy)?
<noaXess> thebox: konqueror
<sky_> weel, after all no ... it say i have no upgrades to do
<sky_> :)
<snarkster> what like 3 days till kde4 is unvield
<sky_> ill reboot once to see if things get better
<sky_> cya perhaps, and thank whatever
<snarkster> this isnt windows
<MGalaxy> how can I change only the backColor of pop-up menus in kubuntu 7.10?
<noaXess> how can i set the runlevel default to 3?
<noaXess> MGalaxy: try in system settings the apperance thing..
<MGalaxy> noaxess: I didnt find it, could u plz tell me where exactly?
<snarkster> !run levels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run levels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> MGalaxy: you need to search trough... or look, read in kde-look.org.. there are diffrent theme manager and funny themes :)
<noaXess> snarkster: that i have tried earlier
<snarkster> i had the glmatrix as my background.. though it was cool looking i lost all my desktop icons
<snarkster> been wondering what the 6 run levels meant in unbuntu..
<dirk_> can anybody explain me how i must install licq
<ScorpKing> MGalaxy: it's in the Color Settings in kcontrol
<noaXess> snarkster: on other linux there is the file /etc/inittab to configure the default runlevel..
<kenster> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> dirk_: thry apt-get, the adept_manager or add/remove programms
<snarkster> right i understand that.. i meant is single user 3 and multiuserx 5
<noaXess> kenster: ubotu don't now anything about runlevel or inittab
<MGalaxy> ScorpKing: it changes windows backColor, I want to change only pop-up menus only
<ardchoille> snarkster: Run levels: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m58e5dd85
<snarkster> thank you
<kenster> snarkster: 0 is halt 1 is recovery, only root, 2 is rocovery + network 4 is custom 6 ir reboot
<ScorpKing> MGalaxy: ok. let me look
<noaXess> ardchoille: now.. we now what they are... but how to set the default runlevel to 3
<noaXess> ?
<thebox> i get errors when i try to install konqueror
<sky_> Hello again
<noaXess> thebox: what is the error of you start adept_manager?
<Daisuke_Ido> thebox: you're using kde, you already have konqueror
<sky_> i cant connect to msn or gtalk with kopete : just crash each time
<thebox> i need to try a diffrent route...how do i burn a floppy image to that has a boot manager on it
<thebox> how do i do that
<snarkster> thank you very much that comes in handy
<thebox> i wanted to try kde 4 and i ruined my system
<thebox> im supprised konquer still works
<thebox> *konversation
<noaXess> thebox: use virtualbox for testing.. good thing ;) virtualbox.org.. there are repos for 7.10
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<thebox> yeah but it is to late now
<ScorpKing> MGalaxy: i see what you mean. heh
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<DreadKnight> join #kde4-release-party
<DreadKnight> ^^
<thebox> i just want to reinstall kubuntu now
<nosrednaekim> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<MGalaxy> ScorpKing: and the result? :D
<thebox> i cant surf the web
<sky_> i just got a fresh install of kubuntu, and does not even work witout crashing each time i try to connect to messenger
<thebox> thats why im here asking for help desparatly
<ScorpKing> MGalaxy: busy looking on google. ;)
<Greenery> sky_: u sure ur current kubuntu is up to date?
<DreadKnight> join #kde4-release-party  ^^
<Greenery> sky_: its used to be an issue where kopete crashed when trying to connect to msn
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: but i can't find any hint to set runlevel to 3
<thebox> how do i take a floppy image and put it on a floppy in kubuntu
<Doctor_Subtilis> what's the kde version of gconf-editor?
<moparisthebest> I can't get knetworkmanager to display any interfaces at all, wired or wireless
<ScorpKing> !grub | thebox
<ubotu> thebox: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<moparisthebest> I am connected to the network now with Wireless Assistant
<sky_> Greenery : well, when i type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sky_> it say : all ok
<moparisthebest> and both interfaces show up in the control module
<moparisthebest> any ideas?
<thebox> ubotu i dont have website access
<ScorpKing> heh. sorry thebox, i forgot ;)
<Doctor_Subtilis> what is the kde version of gconf-editor?
<Doctor_Subtilis> im trying to configure Brightside - Screen Corners
<noaXess> thebox: first.. ubotu is a bot.. and if you haven't internet acces how can you be here?
<thebox> scorpking:  thats okay...but i would still appreciate the help
<noaXess> thebox: sudo apt-get firefox
<noaXess> thebox: sudo apt-get install firefox
<thebox> because irc and konqueror used diffrent protocols
<thebox> i have internet not website access
<robot_jesus> ~offtopic
<noaXess> thebox: install firefox
<ScorpKing> thebox: knetworkmanager is usually the problem.
<thebox> no i installed kde4rc and it messed up some dependencys
<thebox> or someting
<ScorpKing> thebox: firefox will give you web access. you can also configure eth0 manually. if you use any for of dailup it won't work if eth0 is down
<ScorpKing> form*
<thebox> it says package is not availble
<thebox> ?
<thebox> what file is the upgrade server list located
<noaXess> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kenster> thebox: you need to add repos in adept
<Doctor_Subtilis> could someone tell me the kde version of gconf-editor?
<ScorpKing> thebox: see if you can get the txt file i'm sending you
<kenster> Doctor_Subtilis: there isn;t one, what do you want to change
<sky_> Greenery : im new to linux, how to get the version ?
<nosrednaekim> sky_: "lsb_release -a"
<noaXess> sky_: uname -a
<Doctor_Subtilis> kenster: i want to configure brightside (the screen corners app)
<sky_> thanx
<kenster> Doctor_Subtilis: I know nothing of it, sorry
<sky_> 7.10
<sky_> gutsy
<thebox> negative
<ScorpKing> thebox: can i pm you?
<DreadKnight> join #kde4-release-party  ^^
<thebox> yeah go ahead
<ardchoille> DreadKnight: Please stop advertising
<DreadKnight> advertising? xD
<DreadKnight> mrrr
<DreadKnight> ok.
<thebox> i need to register
<thebox> it wont let me send pms
<thebox> lol
<ardchoille> !register | thebox
<ubotu> thebox: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<thebox> how do i register
<sky_> I tryd to get firefox installed, doing sudo apt-get install firefox, but it says : firefox is in the db, but the paquet is missing or obsolete
<thebox> thats what mine says
<sky_> what is a source ?
<thebox> did you install kde4
<ScorpKing> thebox: /msg nickserv REGISTER <password>
<sky_> (i translate from fr so perhaps no quite correct)
<flithm> hey all I'm just curious what'll happen when kde4 is released... will we have official debs to install?
<tron71> anyone installed kubuntu on a dell latitude d630?
<nosrednaekim> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Greenery> sky_: what version of kdelibs ur using?
<sky_> Greenery : it say : 7.10 / gutsy
<stmartin> can somebody help me? I receive this message: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Doctor_Subtilis> i could've sworn there was already a screen corner actions menu before i installed brightside, does anyone know where it is?
<tron71> well actually I've already installed it without problems, but I'm experiencing some problems with the touchpad and so I was asking if anyone succeded in it
<ardchoille> stmartin: You need to add the medibuntu repo key
<stmartin> I tried to install skyppe
<stmartin> but something get wrong
<stmartin> how to do it?
<Flare183> !skype | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<stmartin> I tried with the first link, and it sucked
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | stmartin there are instructions for adding the proper key
<ubotu> stmartin there are instructions for adding the proper key: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ScorpKing> MGalaxy: i don't see anything on google. try asking in #kde
<noaXess> !update-rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MGalaxy> ScorpKing: thx anyway
<Hammer89> Anyone know why my computer is feeding sound through both the headphones and built in speakers (laptop) at the same time?
<Hammer89> or... rather... how to fix that :P
<ScorpKing> MGalaxy: no problem
<noaXess> where is the file /etc/inittab ??? is there another?
<FrauHansen> hello@all
<SkyUbu> hello
<wesley> how can i get video previews in kubuntu
<emilsedgh> wesley: i think you should install kdemultimeia-kfile-plugins or something like that
<noaXess> wesley: install vlc
<nosrednaekim> Hammer89: there is probably a channel to muste in kmix
<nosrednaekim> *mute
<Hammer89>  nosrednaekim: heh... I'm actually using Ubuntu... but the #Ubuntu channel is always crammed
<nosrednaekim> Hammer89: well then there is probably one in the gnome mixer ;)
<ardchoille> Hammer89: Well, #ubuntu is where you should be for ubuntu support, not here.
<foibes> hi there, im going to be reinstalling kubuntu
<Hammer89> ardchoille: Aye... though sometimes Kubuntu and Ubuntu are similar enough
<foibes> i heard you can save config files?\
<foibes> and so save yourself some trouble on a reinstall of resetting everything up?
<nosrednaekim> foibes: yes, back up your whole home dir
<foibes> nosrednaekim, i see
<ardchoille> foibes: backup your $HOME (ie, /home/<username>
<Hammer89> nosrednaekim: Yeah... I opened alsomixer in terminal... it shows the headphones... but doesn't give any volume options
<Hammer89> *alsamixer
<foibes> i thought all config files were saved to /usr/
<nosrednaekim> Hammer89: it might not be that channel, try them all
<Sylvain_TPE> foibes: no, general config files are ine /etc and personnal are in /home/user/
<foibes> Sylvain_TPE, thanks
<wesley> tha pack did i had already so how to activate video previews in kubuntu
<Hammer89> nosrednaekim: tried them all... none worked
<nosrednaekim> Hammer89: hmm
<FrauHansen> damn. that was wierd. my computer (hdd i guess) was making strange noises and a reboot kicked me an a busybox with some initframs
<FrauHansen> 2. reboot worked normal though
<ardchoille> !sound | Hammer89
<ubotu> Hammer89: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FrauHansen> anyway, may question was: when i change my mac-adress via ifconfig hw ether ... the network stops working
<FrauHansen> do i have to do "ifconfig eth0 down" before and up afterwards to dodge the reboot?
<mrskateboy629> does anyone know how to help me get my computers resolution to go higher
<mrskateboy629> does anyone know how to help me get my computers resolution to go higher?
<ardchoille> !fixres | mrskateboy629
<ubotu> mrskateboy629: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrskateboy629> thank you
<mrskateboy629> i dont that helped because nothing happened
<ardchoille> mrskateboy629: Did you read the webpage?
<mrskateboy629> i dont really understand it
<mrskateboy629> i couldnt find my problem
<Ashex> has anyone gotten the .deb of virtualbox 1.5.4 to install and actually run?
<mrskateboy629> my resolution is at 640x480 and i need it 1024x768
<wpk> mrskateboy629: what type of graphic card do you have?
<arriesp> hi
<mrskateboy629> nvidia 8500 gt
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marco> binary is evil ;P
<marco> anyone able to install KDE4 in hardy? there are dependencies and broken packages, seems to me
<ardchoille> marco: support for hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<marco> ubuntu=gnome, no?
<ludan> hello
<marco> anyway, sure you are right, thanks for the tip
<marco> hi ludan :)
<ludan> guys can you paste me an source.list?
<ardchoille> marco: That is the channel for development releases
<ardchoille> ludan: For which release?
<ludan> gutsy
<ardchoille> !source-o-matic | ludan
<ubotu> ludan: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ludan> i want to install mplayer and other stuff but i've problem with dependencies
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> I'm having issues compiling virtualbox, I keep getting this error when running make
<Ashex> Makefile:76: *** Error: /usr/src/linux (version 2.6.22.9) does not match the current kernel (version 2.6.22-14-generic).  Stop.
<ludan> ardchoille: shall I include backports stuff for mplayer?
<hsn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stick_> heloo kubuntu fans
<stick_> :D
<ardchoille> ludan: That would be up to you, I don't use backports and mplayer works fine here
<ludan> what do you have?
<ardchoille> ludan: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=f319c12d
<mrskateboy629> okay it says i already have the right drivers selecred
<mrskateboy629> seleced
<stick_> aaa can i ask pls for a undernet server plss ?
<ludan> ardchoille: how's  firefox named in firefox?
<ardchoille> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8969 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<ardchoille> ludan: Yep :)
<ludan> aptitude install firefox?
<flipmode> Ihave kubuntu7.10 cant get cds or dvds to read?
<ardchoille> ludan: sudo aptitude install firefox
<ardchoille> !sudo | ludan
<ubotu> ludan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hsn_> !3d desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d desktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> flipmode: data dvds?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> !dvd | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> hsn_: Are you on Gutsy?
<flipmode> noserednaekin: any cd or dvd nothing happens when i put one in
<flipmode> noserednaekim: any cd or dvd nothing happens when i put one in
<nosrednaekim> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hsn_> ardchoille: yes
<nosrednaekim> flipmode: after popping one in, see what "dmesg" says (only about the last 10 lines should be relevant)
<ardchoille> hsn_: 3ddesktop is not in the repos for Gutsy
<ludan> how to install w32codes?
<ludan> w32codecs?
<hsn_> ardchoille: i cant get even nvidia driver working
<flipmode> noserednaekim:should i pastebin it?
<ardchoille> hsn_: Did you follow the !nvidia page?
<nosrednaekim> flipmode: sure
<flipmode> i really dont know how to use the pastebin
<ardchoille> !w32codecs | ludan
<ubotu> ludan: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<flipmode> rror }
<flipmode> [   69.213648] hdd: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }
<flipmode> [   69.213654] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<flipmode> [   76.040526] hdd: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<flipmode> [   76.040549] hdd: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }
<flipmode> [   76.040555] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<mrskateboy629> is there anyone available to solely help me fix my resolution
<flipmode> [   80.392264] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<flipmode> [   80.652112] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<flipmode> [   80.652131] eth1: Tx timed out, cable problem? TSR=0x16, ISR=0x0, t=57.
<flipmode> [   82.867394] hdd: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<flipmode> [   82.867411] hdd: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }
<mrskateboy629> is there anyone available to solely help me fix my resolution?
<jpatrick> !paste | flipmode
<ubotu> flipmode: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrskateboy629> is there anyone available to solely help me fix my resolution?
<flipmode> noserednaekim:there it is sorry bout that
<bsm> hi, I'm running kde4 "beta", does anyone know where I can enable virtual desktops?
<mrskateboy629> is there anyone available to solely help me fix my resolution?
<ardchoille> !repeat | mrskateboy629
<ubotu> mrskateboy629: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<kenster> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nosrednaekim> bsm: add a "pager" applet to the desktop. or ctrl+f1(f2, etc)
<ludan> and i've a funny problem with soundcard, i've to plug something in the input in order to get it working
<flipmode> noserednaekim: did you get that?
<ludan> i read something about but i couldn't find the solution, any clue?
<mrskateboy629> ubotu> i did that but nothing happened
<ludan> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frozen-bubble - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ludan> !frozenbubble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frozenbubble - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<bsm> thanks nosrednaekim, just didn't found it
<ludan> thanks :D
<Flare183> no problem
<ardchoille> mrskateboy629: You did « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » ?
<mrskateboy629> i just need to figure out why i cant pick a higher resolution
<jpatrick> ludan: please /msg the bot to investigate :)
<bsm> and does anyone know what the "zoom out" function is for in kde4?
<ludan> jpatrick: :D
<bsm> i thought you would see all desktops
<mrskateboy629> ardchoillo>i did that and nothing happened
<ardchoille> mrskateboy629: , of course nothing happened, you need to read http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrskateboy629> i did but i cant seem to figures it out
<mrskateboy629> im a noob
<mrskateboy629> is there someone who could just walk me hrough this
<mrskateboy629> through*
<flipmode> noserednaekim: did you get that?
<nosrednaekim> flipmode: ah... yes
<Jortmans> could somebody please help me? I've got an SIGSEGV 11 error in someting called nspluginviewer and it currently fucks up my whole system
<nosrednaekim> flipmode: something is wrong with your drive.
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: you running 64 bit?
<Jortmans> what do you mean, colourdepth?
<flipmode> noserednaekim: do you think I have it in the wrong pin as slave or something
<mrskateboy629> please somerone help me
<ScorpKing> !wtf | Jortmans
<ubotu> Jortmans: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: no... OS
<nosrednaekim> x86_64
<kenster> it's just a bad disc, or laser needs cleaned
<Mr_Sonoma> mrskateboy629, what do you need help with?
<ardchoille> mrskateboy629: You have asked that several times. Please be patient, repeated asking is not going to get you helped any faster.
<mrskateboy629> mr_sonoma
<mrskateboy629> could you chat with me awbout my problem
<mrskateboy629> i need to get my resolution higher but i cant
<Jortmans> I'm not intirely sure just let me check
<Jortmans> by the way, kacces just gave the same error
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: uname -a should tell you
<Mr_Sonoma> mrskateboy629, ah see im not real strong on that particular topic, i've got one system here i still dont have exactly right in that very area (although i think mine is a hardware issue)
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: probably nspluginwrapper.... but we shall see.
<mrskateboy629> i have no idea how to get my resolution to 1024x768 and its so frustration
<Jortmans> 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<mrskateboy629> im so fed up with this problem that im about to say forget it and install windows
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: hmmm nope
<kenster> mrskateboy629: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#intro
<Jortmans> it doesn't say on the cd either
<nosrednaekim> mrskateboy629: did you use the restricted-manager to install the nvidia drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Jortmans: yeah... its not 64 bit.
<mrskateboy629> yes i did
<ludan> !flashplugin
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mrskateboy629> it says theyre enabled and everything
<Jortmans> noop, is that bad?
<Mr_Sonoma> and under the kmenu > system settings > monitor & display does it show a higher setting avail?
<flo_> hi guys
<flo_> quick question
<BluesKaj> mrskateboy629, has anyone suggested that you check out installing the drivers available for your monitor (unless it's a laptop) ?
<mrskateboy629> the highest setting available is 640x480
<flo_> does kubuntu support hard drive encryption with it's installer
<mrskateboy629> blueKaj> no they havent
<parkin> i need a tip on how to make the key combo Ctrl + Shift + R = synclient TouchpadOff=1
<mrskateboy629> it just says plug and play
<nosrednaekim> parkin: accesibility in system settings
<parkin> ok
<Jortmans> <mrskateboy629> can you alter it andset it to costum
<Jortmans> that worked for me
<BluesKaj> mrskateboy629, exactly , check admin mode then look for your monitor in the cconfigure list
<mrskateboy629> my monitor?
<mrskateboy629> its not listed...i have an emachine
<skyUbu> hello again
<mrskateboy629> 17''
<BluesKaj> well then, mrskateboy629 , take Jortmans' suggestion ,and set the monitor as custom
<wilson_> I'm new to Kubuntu and I'm looking for a way to print envelopes from Kubuntu.
<mrskateboy629> IM NOT SURE HOW TO DO THAT
<mrskateboy629> sorry capps
<ludan> flash is installed but doesn't work in firefox :(
<BluesKaj> !flash | ludan
<ubotu> ludan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ludan> i really don't undestand
<parkin> nosrednaekim: thanks it works :)
<nosrednaekim> parkin: cool
<ludan> boh
<NickPresta> whoa. I have KDE 4 installed. I'm in a KDE 3 session and I started the Last.fm player and it's using the oxygen theme for no apparent reason. Nothing else is using that theme. Everything is still functional, but I'm curious why this is happening. Any ideas?
<ludan> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<Jucato> NickPresta: possibly because it's using Qt4. the only explanation I can think of right now
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: pretty, eh :)
<NickPresta> Jucato, I was thinking of that as well. Do you know of any other QT4 applications that I can install to test this theory.
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, I like it, yep :)
<Jucato> Kubuntu Hardware Database I think.
<NickPresta> Jucato, okay. I'll give it a try
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: or it's just real nice and all to happy to give you a preview of kde4 ;)
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: psi is qt4 as well
<ludan> i've kopete crashing, how to solve it? my kubuntu is just installed on the machine
<ludan> i read on the Internet something similar but no solution
<nosrednaekim> ludan: with MSN?
<ludan> yes
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: i saw a few on kde-apps as well
<nosrednaekim> ludan: grab all updates
<ludan> how?
<ludan> nosrednaekim: which one?
<nosrednaekim> ludan: "sudo apt-get update && sudp apt-get upgrade"
<nosrednaekim> sudp->sudo
<ludan> is it a well-known problem?
<Jucato> it *was*
<flathm> hey everyone, I'm curious when kde4 packages will be available?
<jpatrick> flathm: when it's released
<flathm> jpatrick: so, on friday?
<jpatrick> flathm: hopefullt
<jpatrick> flathm: we cannot release packages if the official release is not out
<flathm> jpatrick: totally... nice to hear that the plan is to have them ready so soon after release though!
<maatta> hello
<nosrednaekim> flathm: we were given the tarballs friday...
<Greenery> Just wondering, app under KDE3 can still work on KDE4?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ssh!
<maatta> bye
<nosrednaekim> Greenery: yes
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: oh.. thats right.. we are magician
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Greenery> i'm tempted to upgrade to KDE4 when its released but worried might not be stable >.<
<Fahuadai> Hello. I'm building a new machine and was wondering if anyone could reccommend me a 5.1/7.1 sound card for under £40 which has decent drivers on k7.10?
<jpatrick> Greenery: it will install side-by-side with KDE3
<flathm> nosrednaekim: oh yeah? nice!
<nosrednaekim> Greenery: its stable. just not as feature filled
<flathm> jpatrick: if we've installed rc2, will it be a simple matter of upgrading?
<Greenery> ah ic
<jpatrick> flathm: yes
<Greenery> but lets say i've upgraded and feels like to revert back everything to KDE3, can it be done?
<Jucato> jpatrick: we'll be using the PPA to release the stable packages?
<jpatrick> Jucato: most probably
<Jucato> Greenery: you don't "upgrade" to KDE 4... KDE 4 will be installed side-by-side with KDE 3
<Jucato> you can switch back and forth from the login screen, or run KDE 4 apps in KDE 3 and vice versa
<stick> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stick> !play mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play mp3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> Speaking of which, are the latest PPA packages any more usable than the RC2 packages?
<nosrednaekim> Dragnslcr: well, I haven't tested them, but they are later so I would assume so
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: yes. according to stdin they've been updated to a certain revision in SVN (before it was tagged)
<flathm> Jucato: nice! is it advisable to keep kde3 around, or wil it be okay to toast it
<nosrednaekim> flathm: keep it.
<jpatrick> flathm: I'm keeping it
<Jucato> flathm: it's necessary
<nexamac> lo all
<flathm> Jucato: kde3 apps don't show in the kde4 menus though right?
<NexaMac> any simple way to mount a moveable USB disk?
<NexaMac> like a MP3 player for an example
<Jucato> flathm: they do
<nosrednaekim> NexaMac: should automatically do so
<Jucato> and vice versa
<NexaMac> really?
<NexaMac> sounds sexy
<arriesp> xao gente
<flathm> Jucato: I guess I should try it, but it sounds a bit clunky... two instances of each app in the menus?
<Jucato> flathm: yes. one is plain "App name", the other is "App name KDE 4"
<flathm> Jucato: I don
<Jucato> from where did you get your kde4 packages?
<flathm> Jucato: heh ooops... I was gonna say I don't like the idea of having two of each, but whatever
<Jucato> ah
<flathm> yeah sorry about that... damn laptop keyboard
<Jucato> I guess you'd rather hunt down the executable (actually it uses a wrapper script to make sure the proper environment variables are set properly) than simply clicking on the menu... ok :)
<Impiety> anyone here have any experience sharing a windows printer with linux?
<lkdkdksiff> is it possible to download ndiswrapper.deb and all dependencies.debs for ubuntu 7.10 under windows, so that i can install that programm on a ubuntu 7.10 machine which has no internet connection
<flathm> Jucato: heheh... well, no I don't think I'd prefer that... I'll just shut up about, I'm just happy not to have to compile it myself
<heanol> when kde4 is released.. will it be available from the ppa repository that rc2 is currently available from?
<thewhitepelican> hi everyone
<usser> hey
<thewhitepelican> does anyone know when the dist-upgrade from adept will be fixed for 07.10?
<thewhitepelican> it's quite broken right now
<terran4000> Why not just use > apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<nexamac> terran4000: sound damn you! ;o
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: how is it broken?
<Schuenemann> how can I force the font DPI to a certain value?
<terran4000> nexamac: yo, still not workin aye?
<nexamac> terran4000: yo, and naw :<
<thewhitepelican> hi Jucato. well I'll tell you. After I install the base system, I update the repository list
<nexamac> just got home from work, so havent had much time to look into it :o
<terran4000> Ah, the joys of workin at home.
<terran4000> Anywho ...
<terran4000> Laptop Mac, running kubuntu 7.10
<nexamac> you know, youve got kittens, work at home, and sound working.. i want your life :<
<thewhitepelican> then I fetch updates, the full upgrade. During the configure step, at about 61 percent, it says can't continue because it says certain packages will break others
<NickPresta> Jucato, you were correct. QT4 applications are using Oxygen. Any idea how to change this?
<terran4000> nexamac: you don't want my life.
<Jucato> NickPresta: qtconfig-qt4
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: ah in that case, use apt-get instead to see the real reason why
<thewhitepelican> ah
<thewhitepelican> good idea
<thewhitepelican> I'll let you know
<terran4000> NexaMac: so ... back to the mac.
<NexaMac> back to it ;o
<thewhitepelican> is it OK to allow all the repositories too?
<terran4000> What does lscpi list you're card as
<terran4000> ?
<NexaMac> sec
<thewhitepelican> or should I exclude some of them?
<NexaMac> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: you generally don't need/want -backports unless you need/want something from there, or deb-src, unless you're downloading souce packages
<Jucato> source*
<NickPresta> Jucato, thanks. It appears that any QT app. is using the QT4 style (and oxygen color theme). Speedcrunch, for example, is all Oxygen-ized.
<thewhitepelican> ok, good to know
<thewhitepelican> will I need backports ofr kde4?
<thewhitepelican> for*
<ariane> hi. i'm experiencing some problems with the windows borders of a couple of applications such as blender and all the open office kit. does anyone knows how to fix it and could explain it to me please ?
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: wait for Friday. we'll have definite answers for that by then :)
<thewhitepelican> I can do that :D
<Schuenemann> how can I force the font DPI to a certain value?
<Jucato> ariane: if you explained what the problems are, we could probably try if we knew
<terran4000> speaking of kittens, brb ... mines meowing it's head off again.
<thewhitepelican> It's "interesting" rc 2  that is
<TheWhiteRook> I tried KDE4 and it was buggy enough yet that I decided to wait until Friday
<thewhitepelican> at least there is finally a K buttin hehe
<ariane> Jucato: the problem is that my borders disapear.
<thewhitepelican> button*
<TheWhiteRook> I couldn't do any right-click config on the bar.
<NexaMac> terran4000: i put mine to sleep, threated with feeding it to the dog :<
<sigma_1234> ive always had a k button on kde4
<thewhitepelican> I didn't have one on beta 2 or 3
<ariane> Jucato: i have compiz-fusion installed and i type "kde-window-decorator --replace" but blender and open office just won't get their borders back.
<Jucato> TheWhiteRook: you couldn't because that feature doesn't exist yet :)
<terran4000> NexaMac: o.O
<Jucato> ariane: ah compiz... try asking in #compiz-fusion
<terran4000> NexaMac: right, meowing right along. You are dual booting this mac right?
<ariane> Jucato: ok thanks for the tip.
<sigma_1234> i dont think u can right click it yet. remember plasma is stil under heavy development
<thewhitepelican> Jucato, for someone like me who has used kde for 4 years now, what kind of learning curve should I expect for kde 4.0?
<Jucato> not that much other than Plasma really. and even then remember that 4.0 is just the first in a series of long releases, so things can still change
<Jucato> Plasma and Dolphin (new default file manager)
<TheWhiteRook> wait... plasma?
<thewhitepelican> very true, Jucato
<sigma_1234> i dont think its much of a learning curve for a end user. but yes it is for a programmer
<terran4000> nexamac: you and 'that' button
<nexamac> :<
<nexamac> wasnt me this time
<terran4000> lol
<nexamac> konqueror crashed the comp o_O
<terran4000> You're dual booting the mac right?
<nexamac> yes
<terran4000> And sound works on OS-X right?
<nexamac> i always dual boot so i have something to fall back on in case i mess up :P
<nexamac> yes
<TheWhiteRook> nexamac: did your sound randomly disappear?
<Schuenemann> how can I force the font DPI to a certain value?
<terran4000> nah, its just nexamac that just randomly disappears.
<TheWhiteRook> thanx.
<Jucato> !patience | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nexamac> remind me to use firefox
<nexamac> seriously
<terran4000> Heh.
<sigma_1234> but remember kde4.0.0 is only a technology review. so dont judge it too hard
<nexamac> terran4000: yes, sound works in osx
<nexamac> :P
<terran4000> nexamac: k
<sigma_1234> did anyone see that devs screenshot tour of the final kde4?
<thewhitepelican> I think I did
<thewhitepelican> it looks kinda interesting
<TheWhiteRook> nexamac: my sound wasn't working for a couple reboots, and I went into alsamixer and found that my PCM channel was turned all the way down, and turning it back up fixed it
<thewhitepelican> there ya go, rook
<nexamac> TheWhiteRook: done that
<TheWhiteRook> oh. darn.
<TheWhiteRook> that's all I got on the sound thing.
<sigma_1234> im most intrigued by the amount of last minute work dat went into plasma
<terran4000> nexamac: you're part of the "audio" group?
<terran4000> ie: > groups | grep audio
<nexamac> the what?
<nexamac> hmm
<nexamac> nexamac adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<nexamac> guess so
<terran4000> yeah .. hmm
<sigma_1234> but it rely looks gud now
<terran4000> brb phone call
<terran4000> that was random >_>
<terran4000> Idea! Let's try something completely wack!
<terran4000> try playing a song as root
<nexamac> o-O
<nexamac> k
<nexamac> sec
<fincan> any1 with raid0 install?
<terran4000> fincan: used to have one, what's up?
<nexamac> terran4000: root changed nothing
<nexamac> however
<mark__> how do i mount something thats at /media/sdb1 to the storage folder?
<nexamac> im guessing its drivers knowing about the red light :/
<fincan> terran4000: I ve installation problem with raid0 setup since 7.04
<nexamac> man
<terran4000> nexamac: so what is this red light you speak of? ??
<ubuntu> hi
<terran4000> ubuntu: wazup?
<nexamac> terran4000: told you last night :P where im supposed to insert a headset theres a red light on
<ubuntu> nutin
<terran4000> fincan: can you be more detailed than that?
<fincan> terran4000:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/110245
<terran4000> nexamac: >_> I remember you telling me that ... but why is there a red light?
<nexamac> terran4000: my guess, drivers arent functioning or its not usable for other ghey reason
<nexamac> so
<nexamac> tell me, how do i uninstall sound drivers? never ever done that O_O
<terran4000> nexamac: rmmod <sound-card-module-driver-name-thingy>
<fincan> terran4000: there were no problems while I was using 6.10 but as I said since 7.04 I ve this problem that was reported in launchpad
<terran4000> fincan: I had a similar problem when trying to move my raid from 6.10 to 7.X
<fincan> terran4000: could u solve the problem?
<ubuntu> i noticed that when I loaded up this live kubuntu 64 bit cd that I get a string at btm of screen (about mapping) then black screen.  Reading online I found a blod in which someone had the same prob, removed splash from the boot string and it worked.  So I did.  Worked but I see that there was some error msgs at the ebginning such as 'buffer i/o' thingies
<terran4000> fincan: well, you won't like my solution ...mostly because it's not one you'll want to do
<fincan> terran4000: gave up using raid? XD
<terran4000> fincan: lol no. What I did was boot into something that could see the raid. Back it up 'somewhere' else. Then boot into 'current'/new system and build a new raid
<terran4000> nexamac: is that red light on when you're in os-x?
<nexamac> nope
<terran4000> what is that red light for anyway?!!
<nexamac> if i knew i would tell you :>
<terran4000> lol
<ubuntu> it is prob a detionation warning device
<ScorpKing> what is the program to take screenshots with?
<Schuenemann> ScorpKing, hit printscreen
<fincan> terran4000: lol some comfusing :), there s no solution still?
<ScorpKing> not working
<NickPresta> ScorpKing, ksnapshot
<ScorpKing> ah
<terran4000> fincan: one sec. I'll look into it more in a few.
<fincan> terran4000:ok :)
<ScorpKing> NickPresta: thanks. for some reason i have to start it manually
<terran4000> nexamac: can you do this for me: > lsmod | grep snd
<nexamac> never :<
<nexamac> pastebin in a sec
<nexamac> http://pastebin.com/d1cb9cb74 terran4000
<itsjustme> hello all.. I dont understand how to add my cell phone device to the computer??  any help?
<itsjustme> I have an HTC touch phone
<selckin> when i install kubuntu through deboostrap manually (just a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after), admin mode doesn't work in the kcontrol configuration, i'm not sure how it all works, anything else i should do?, it spits out these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51406/
<terran4000> fincan: hmm lets try something funky
<terran4000> fincan: remove dmraid (outdated I think) and install "mdadm"
<terran4000> I remember dmraid giving me heaps of trouble till I just settled on mdadm
<raton> #linux aide
<raton> #linux_aide
<nexamac> terran4000: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/137319
<nexamac> what rickhodgin wrote
<nexamac> possible solution?
<fincan> terran4000: hmm but there s very important point that booting from live cd is enough to make one of raid membered hdds disable
<raton> ce trouve t'il des francais ici?
<mark__> how do i mount a disk into storage media when is accessable via /media/sdb1 ?
<NickPresta> !fr | raton
<ubotu> raton: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nexamac> !fr raton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr raton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nexamac> :<
<raton> ùerci  :)
<raton> merci ^^
#kubuntu 2008-01-10
<terran4000> nexamac: scour your /var/log/kernel and messages for the any "snd_XYZ" problems
<terran4000> if you have a similar messages in your logs then we could have just been thrown a bone!
<nexamac> >_>
<terran4000> o.O why is my cat eating my chips? WTF! Anywho fincan: sorry, I don't  understand.
<fincan> terran4000: after booting livecd or installed ubuntu on the other hdd, I must shutdown pc because in raid boot screen one of the raid membered hdd seems as offline till shutdown
<terran4000> fincan: what raid boot screen?
<fincan> terran4000: next screen after bios's 1
<terran4000> ah
<terran4000> fincan: ok, so ... if you boot into ubuntu (live cd or one installed on another hd) and once you reboot the HD will not show up in the raid thingy on boot correct?
 * terran4000 hopes what he just said made sense
<fincan> terran4000: yeap :)
<terran4000> ok, that's just plain weird.
<terran4000> The fact that I made sense that is.
<terran4000> ok ok ...
<terran4000> So
<terran4000> if you have everything setup fine, and the drive shows up in the raid thingy at boot ... but then you boot to a live cd, do nothing in there and just reboot, the drive won't show up anymore.
<fincan> terran4000: there was another odd thing, I had not had any problem with 7.10 beta or alpha :)
<terran4000> fincan: Do you have a dedicated raid card or are you using the 'onboard' raid controller that is part of the motherboard?
<fincan> onboard 1, ich8 intel
<terran4000> ok,
<fincan> terran4000: and still no problem with 6.10 :)
<terran4000> one thing I can say from experience ... don't use it and completely ignore any 'raid' stuff the motherboard gives ya
<fincan> terran4000: but I wanna use new 1s :)
<terran4000> I know, I understand.
<terran4000> I'm guessing you have some important info on that raid right?
<mark__> which server is the easiest to configure for sharing to windows?
<fincan> terran4000: my windows setup and all archives on raid :)
<mark__> easiest by newbie standards that is
<terran4000> mark__: you mean which software? or which version of linux?
<terran4000> fincan: eh .. bleh.
<mark__> which software
<terran4000> mark__: samba probably
<fincan> terran4000: yeap I m the luckest man in the linux world :)
<terran4000> fincan: Well, you're luck is about to change ;-)
<nexamac> terran4000: Search string 'snd_xyz' not found!
<mark__> thanks
 * terran4000 shakes fist at nexamac
<fincan> terran4000: anyway, still I ve a hope XD
<fincan> terran4000: thx
<terran4000> nexamac: I didn't mean "snd_xyz" literally.
<nexamac> :>
<terran4000> fincan: dmraid is made to work with hardware raid and stuff
<terran4000> motherboards these days don't do that
<terran4000> even though they claim so
<terran4000> Plus, they're all made for Windows, thus linux can only play catchup
<biovore> the raid is all done in software really..
<terran4000> yeah
<terran4000> exactly
<mark__> do i have to restart to run samba?
<ubuntu> amarok is not working, forgot the workaround
<mark__> its installed but i can't find it
<terran4000> With the use of the hardware raid thingy from your motherboard .... linux has trouble with that
<fincan> but this s some odd, while I was using 6.10 why it doesnt work anymore :)
<biovore> to get one thats all hardware your looking at $400 bucks US to start..
<nexamac> for the love of..
<terran4000> You're best bet would be to not run it that way :-(
<tekstacy> How do I unlock a locked folder?
<biovore> hardware raid works great on linux :-)
<terran4000> fincan: sorry it's not exactly great news but it's the best I can give. Maybe someone else can do better. My apologies for not helping more.
<fincan> terran4000:thx anyway m8, as I said I ve a little hope only :)
<terran4000> heh, cheers fincan.
<mark__> sudo samba doesn't work either
<terran4000> tekstacy: what do you mean locked?
<raton> #fr-kubuntu
<raton> !fr raton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr raton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terran4000> mark__: you don't have to restart to run samba
<biovore> http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html <-- riad controller information
<NexaMac> !fr | raton
<ubotu> raton: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<raton> thanks ^^
<Schuenemann> anyone know how can I force a specific font DPI not listed in kcontrol?
<tekstacy> The icon shows a lock over it, properties says it is locked and if I try to use cd, I get told access denied
<fincan> biovore:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/110245
<tekstacy> It's a folder some game installer made
<Nexano> tekstacy: sudo if terminal, hit the admin button in the window if GUI
<mark__> how do i access it then?
<terran4000> tekstacy: chmod 777 FOLDERNAME
<tekstacy> Admin button?
<Nexano> :<
<Nexano> just sudo su from the command line :>
<terran4000> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<terran4000> >_>
<tekstacy> sudo chmod 777 /opt/PlaneSHift
<tekstacy> grrr, sorry...
<terran4000> Schuenemann: sorry, wish I could help but that's out of my league.
<terran4000> NexaMac: search your log files for something pertaining to: snd_hda_intel
<biovore> fincan: no clue.. I don't use software raid anymore these days.. Moved up to all hardware solutions..
<fincan> biovore: maybe hardware 1s can be ok but they r some expansive for home users like me XD
<Schuenemann> terran4000, http://www.doingitwrong.com/wrong/wrong3.jpg
<genii> Schuenemann: You may find this page useful for your dpi isue: http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<terran4000> Schuenemann: don't worry, I've actually done worse ;-)
<Schuenemann> genii, someone told me he solved it forcing dpi to 96, but I only have 120 option
<biovore> fincan: yup.. I ran it on dapper here as well.. all software raid implementation.. Didn't have any problems.. I have tried to mess with it on feisty or gusty
<terran4000> NexaMac: Hmmm, their proposed solution might work. Worth a try. No harm in it.
<Schuenemann> genii, resolution:    96x100 dots per inch <-- shouldn't it be a square?
<fincan> biovore: I m using 6.10 without any problem, but newer 1 ll be nice :)
<biovore> fincan: yeah.. 6.06 is the LTS so they worry about minor details like that..
<fincan> biovore: thx u too for answers
<biovore> fincan: might have to wait for the next LTS before DM-Raid works again..
<ibilic> what's the command for updating all packages?
<fincan> biovore: I m waiting XD already XD
<NexaMac> terran4000: failed at compiling
<biovore> sudo apt-get update
<biovore> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vzduch> in that order
<terran4000> NexaMac: which part and what was the error?
<genii> Schuenemann: No, if you have for instance 10x10 the aspect ratio of your monitor makes it not look like a square. Think of sqare 15" monitor which is set for ratios like 1024x768 or such
<Schuenemann> genii, yeh, you're right...
<NexaMac> terran4000: ./configure
<terran4000> NexaMac: ok ... what was the error?
<Nexano> getting to it :P
<terran4000> My guess is a missing library ^_^
<NexaMac> smartass ;o
<NexaMac> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<NexaMac> See `config.log' for more details.
<terran4000> o.O
<terran4000> what ... the ...
<terran4000> NexaMac: You know, after all of this you're gonna owe me a beer.
<Nexano> i never let a man drink one beer
<Nexano> its either many or none
<Nexano> so bring your wallet :<
<genii> Schuenemann: 100x75 would be a square incidentally
<terran4000> NexaMac: apt-get install g++ cpp
<jjesse> question: i enable sharing via samba on my xp vm when i try to connect to that share from windows, i am asked for a username and password, the username and password of the user i'm logged doesn't work, any ideas?
<Schuenemann> genii, I see...
<NickPresta> NexaMac, do you have the build-essential package?
<NexaMac> NickPresta: think so
<NexaMac> :p
 * NexaMac is still learning >_>
<jjesse> i have samba installed
<NexaMac> terran4000: ./configure ran like a baby now :D
<terran4000> woohoo!
<Nexano> <3
<terran4000> Sorry, don't swing that way anymore.
<Nexano> *snivel*
<ader10> will I lose any functionality in kde if I use gdm? how about gnome with kdm?
<vzduch> !b-e | NexaMac
<terran4000> heh, well, now make and make install like it said. and let's see what crops up
<ubotu> NexaMac: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jjesse> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vzduch> ader10: KDM/GDM is only for graphical login, has nothing to do w/ other functionality
<ader10> vzduch: that's not what a number of other people have said but thank you :) I will choose gdm for now.
<genii> vzduch: I have noticed sometimes kde using gdm has weirdnesses with screensaver size
<vzduch> genii: screensavers are about the last thing I look at, as I usually deactivate them anyway :>
<Nexano> hmm
<ader10> genii: do you notice any other loss of functionality
<NexaMac> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library <--- terran4000 :<
<vzduch> NexaMac: sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel
<Nexano> ah
<Nexano> cheers
<terran4000> NexaMac: what he said.
<genii> ader10: Not really
<Nexano> ARGH
<Nexano> also
<Nexano> couldnt find package
<vzduch> try ncurses-dev
<vzduch> the naming is different in different distros, and I am not on *buntu
<genii> libncurses5-dev
<genii> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6+20070716-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1422 kB, installed size 6136 kB
<apokruphos> could someone help me with a simple question?
<terran4000> Yes
<terran4000> That was easy.
<Nexano> :D
<apokruphos> it is in multiple parts. =p
<vzduch> apokruphos: depends on the simple question.. we can't know unless you ask ;)
<Nexano> complex > simple
<terran4000> Unless you refactor your code, then simple > complex
<Nexano> ._.
<Nexano> partypooper
<apokruphos> I'm running the kubuntu livecd to recover some data from a hdd with a corrupted windows install. Where in the tree is the data on the hard drive?
<adz21c> apokruphos: i think /media, but u might need to manually mount the drive
<apokruphos> ah, that might be it, media was empty
<vzduch> apokruphos: it's nowhere unless you mounted it
<vzduch> inkbuntu: are you the pen-and-paper version of Ubuntu? =D
<adz21c> lol
<Nexano> >_<
<Nexano> terran4000: in alsamixer, there a slider named IEC958 which is set to 00 and cant be modified
<Nexano> bad sign? :p
<inkbuntu> vzduch: I'm men and I'm an entusiast of Ubuntu from Venezuela :D
<terran4000> No idea, try unmuting it if possible
<Nexano> cant :<
<terran4000> Nexano: then ignore it.
<terran4000> Nexano: keep compiling ^_^
<Nexano> im done :<
<terran4000> with all 3?
<Nexano> yes
<apokruphos> what do I mount then? /hda?
<Nexano> failed horribly tbh
<vzduch> Nexano: what failed?
<Nexano> vzduch: still no sound :)
<genii> apokruphos: normally hda1 or sda1, yes
<terran4000> you did sudo make
<terran4000> and sudo make install
<Nexano> yesh
<terran4000> for all 3?
<vzduch> terran4000: no need to sudo make
<vzduch> just make
<terran4000> vzduch: yeah yeah, I know. too lazy to change directions
<apokruphos> It's not in fstab or mtab
<terran4000> Nexano: did you restart the mac?
<Nexano> yeah
<Nexano> im trying to compile the alsa-lib again as it went a little fast last time, taking ages now
<terran4000> bullocks ...
<apokruphos> cows?
<apokruphos> ;)
<nexamac> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/nexamac/Desktop/alsa-utils/alsa-utils-1.0.14/alsaconf/po'
<nexamac> mv: cannot stat `t-ja.gmo': No such file or directory
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<nexamac> nn
<terran4000> cheers
<genii> vzduch: night
<Nexano> >_>
<ibilic> ark crashes... what do I do?
<terran4000> Nexano: remove the alsa-utils directory
<ibilic> I can't open it
<terran4000> uncompress it again
<ibilic> I want to make an archive
<terran4000> and try a fresh ./configure; make; sudo make install
<ibilic> but I can't even open ark
<apokruphos> When I try 'mount /dev/hda1'  it returns "mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab". What am I missing?
<ibilic> terran4000: I am a little new... what do I type in the console?
<Dr_willis> ibilic,  i alwyas use the command line tools. or mc.
<Nexano> ibilic mkdir
<terran4000> ibilic: sorry, I was talking to Nexano
<ardchoille> apokruphos: mount point?
<Nexano> wanna create the folder lol? type mkdir lol
<ardchoille> apokruphos: mount /device /mount_point
<Nexano> or mkdir /etc/some/thing/lol
<apokruphos> "mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<raton> how launch one "apt-setup" plz in the terminal ^^
<dbmoodb> hello got a q  re clustering with dvd:rip, what do i set the local directory t obe
<apokruphos> nm, I got it
<genii> raton: There is no command of that name. What did you want to change about apt?
<raton> my sourcelist bug and i cant write another :(
<genii> raton: sudo cp /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /etc/apt/
<raton> ty^^
<Dr_willis> i think apt-setup is in debian.
<genii> raton: That will copy the sample one in there. But you may need to add more, there are only a few in the example
<Dr_willis> I always use that easysource web site
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<raton> thanks allot ! :D
<genii> Dr_willis: Actually that one is good too, does localisation etc
<dbmoodb> nope ?
<Schuenemann> genii, "# The -dpi command line option has highest priority. " Which command uses that?
<genii> Schuenemann: when X is called, from commandline normally in the startx way, which just actually goes to binary of X
<raton> oula
<raton> autre problême:(
<raton> raton@raton-desktop:/etc/apt$ apt-get -f update
<raton> E: Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission non accordée)
<Schuenemann> genii, guess I shouldn't mess with that
<genii> raton: sudo
<raton> oops wrong chanel ^^
<raton> oh thanks ^^
<genii> Schuenemann: I haven't tinkered with that stuff normally, but I  seem to recall someplace in the /etc/X11 hierarchy is default options to X, which is where you wold put this. It is where the login manager like kdm or gdm draws it's initial info on how to display
<supergreg> I tried to follow this, but tried with kubuntu instead, it worked fine until now when I actually try to boot, I see syslinux starting, but it says "could not find kernel image: linux"  - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/  - any quick hints, or another easy tutorial I could try? thanks
<genii> Schuenemann: I'm looking into where to set this stuff, if I find something I'll let ya know
<Schuenemann> genii, thanks brother
<genii> Schuenemann: np
<ubuntu__> how can i edit my grub from a live cd
<genii> Schuenemann: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<ubuntu__> how can i edit my grub from a live cd
<nexamac> terran4000!!112
<genii> ubuntu__: Do you recall what the partition was that it installed to?
<terran4000>  3 4 pick up sticks?
<nexamac> :o
<nexamac> mv: cannot stat `t-ja.gmo': No such file or directory <--- what i get when "make" utils :<
<terran4000> You've tried removing the entire directory
<terran4000> and untarring it again, and doing it from a fresh start right?
<ubuntu__> genii: i dont know, the problem is i have two instilations, on two diff partitions
<ubuntu__> and its booting to the wrong on
<ubuntu__> e
<Nexano> yes terran4000, got a few errors but i fixed them
<Nexano> turns out i didnt actually get headers >_>
<Nexano> headers..
<Nexano> kek
<terran4000> >_>
<terran4000> Right, so ... give me a link to the exact file you're trying and I'll give it a getgo
<Nexano> sec
<Nexano> most forums say i need gettext
<Nexano> i got it, then they say i need some other crap
<Nexano> msg-instertworandomletters-
<genii> ubuntu__: The next time you boot to wrong one, do command: mount    and notice which partition is the /   then try to find the one you wanted by command: sudo fdisk -l   which will list that one and hopefully only 1 other which has type of "linux" or 83 hex, this would be the (hopefully) right one. Then off livecd to mount it in a dir, then edit like nano /mountpoint/grub/menu.lst
<Nexano> msgfmt
<terran4000> o.O
<Nexano> some nab said ja-trans
<Nexano> didnt do jack :<
<ubuntu__> genii: thats the thing, i have unsolvable problems on the other, so i cant boot to it
<ubuntu__> genii: but i know sdb2 is the wrong one and sdb3 is what i need it to boot to
<Schuenemann> genii, I changed from 100 to 96 but nothing happened
<genii> Schuenemann: :(
<Schuenemann> exec /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 96 -nolisten tcp
<genii> ubuntu__: You have /boot on sda1? Or what is there, windows or so?
<genii> Schuenemann: Perhaps it is so close to 100 the difference is indistinguishable
<ubuntu__> genii: no windows
<ubuntu__> genii: its booting to sdb2, i need it to boot to sdb3
<Schuenemann> genii, you think I should try a lower value?
<nexamac> terran4000: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/utils/alsa-utils-1.0.14.tar.bz2
<genii> ubuntu__: Yes, I understand the sda2 sda3 thing. What we need to know is where the /boot/grub/menu.lst file is, whether on /dev/sd1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 etc ... if you chose a separate partition for /boot then it may have been the /dev/sda1
<genii> Schuenemann: Just back up what you have and tinker is my recommendation
<ubuntu__> there is no sd1, sda3, sda1 or anything
<Schuenemann> genii, what is tinker?
<genii> Schuenemann: To try some other values there than 100 or 96, etc. Perhaps go to 75 and see if any noticeable difference
<terran4000> >_>
<terran4000> Nexano: compiled without issue
<Schuenemann> genii, ok, I'll do that
<Nexano> then what am i missing? :>
<terran4000> remove the folder and stuff
<genii> ubuntu__: So then the menu.lst most likely on /dv/sdb2   so from livecd to do  mount /dev/sdb2 /someplace    then nano /someplace/grub/menu.lst
<terran4000> untar to a new dir
<ubuntu__> alright
<terran4000> then
<terran4000> ./configure
<terran4000> and when you do "make"
<terran4000> stick it up on pastebin
<wesley> can you not set Konqueror as default file browser ?
<ardchoille> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Schuenemann> genii, this has no effect, I changed to 76 and it's EXACLY the same
<genii> Schuenemann: And you exited to login then did ctrl-backspace or else restarted entirely the x server? If no change then likely ubuntu is overriding someplace :/
<genii> Schuenemann: Does the login screen seem different at all?
<genii> (disproportional, etc)
<Schuenemann> genii, I went back to login screen
<Schuenemann> no, I didn't see any difference
<genii> Schuenemann: when at login after logging out o ctrl-backspace to make X reload new values
<ubuntu__> genii:  how would i change it to boot to sdb3?
<genii> ubuntu__: Look for lines in it that are sdb2 and switch then to sdb3
<Nexano> for some reason terran4000 it just compiled fine now
<Schuenemann> brb the
<terran4000> Nexano: I need a stiff drink.
<Nexano> :P
 * genii hands terran4000 a cofee with some whiskey in it
 * terran4000 sniffs it and passes it onto Nexo. 
 * Nexano chugs
<terran4000> Thanks but I don't do tea and rum
<Nexano> :<
<Nexano> anyone want a free zen microphoto mp3 player?
<Nexano> :>
<terran4000> No, but I would like to have your sound working already
<Nexano> :p
<notv> does gutsy come with a c compiler out of the box?
<Nexano> "I`ve probably lost more patients then you`ve treated." - Dr.Zoidberg.
<genii> notv: the package build-essential is not installed by default, but easy enough to add
<wesley> a free mp3 player?
<Nexano> terran4000: no sound >_>
<Nexano> im almost ready to give up allready
<notv> genii is that alls i needs?
<genii> notv: For most compiling, yes
<terran4000> Nexano: honestly, I have no clue.
<genii> !compile | notv
<ubotu> notv: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<terran4000> It could be that some kernel module was left out
<notv> im using it for a c class
<notv> im sure its nothing fancy yet
<terran4000> or something was compiled wrong somewhere down the line .....
<terran4000> Just for kicks, try the new kubuntu testing live cd
<terran4000> and see if you get sound out of that
<terran4000> and a older kubuntu live cd
<terran4000> see what comes of them
<notv> genii will my programs run the same on whatever compiler the teacher uses?
<genii> notv: Then the build-essential package should be enough for most programs you would be making/using
<genii> notv: Yes, if standard code then the compiler doesn't matter
<notv> thanks
<genii> notv: np
<Schuenemann> genii, ctrl + backspace doesn't seem to do anything
<genii> Schuenemann: OK. Then the system is drawing it's defaults from another place and not from there.
<Schuenemann> genii, when I change in kcontrol, it works, but I can only choose 120 DPI there.
<Schuenemann> I wanted to place 96dpi there
<notv> genii are you familiar with a C IDE, and if i dont have one, will i just be coding in a terminal?
<genii> notv: For KDE there is KDevelop
<genii> notv: Otherwise any text editor is usually sufficient
<genii> Schuenemann: I am looking again, have patience :)
<nexamac_> playing wii, if ya need me highlight nexano :>
<ubuntu__> how can i boot my computer up without it running "/scripts/init-bottom"?
<Schuenemann> genii, I have to go... thanks
<genii> Schuenemann: http://linux-blog.org/index.php?/archives/227-KDE-and-Xorg,-Fonts-and-DPI.html
<genii> Schuenemann: OK, seeya later.Might be some useful info on that site for you btw
<Schuenemann> I'll check
<bmk789> can any of you recommend software for KDE videoconfrencing?
<bmk789> skype works, but id prefer something open source and that can do more fps on video
<TheWhiteRook> what kind of luck have people had with installing Beryl on Kubuntu (7.10)?
<genii> !konference
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konference - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<ronnie__> am I right in assuming that the only benefit to "jack" being a server is to record or play some audio software dosen't take up memory on you computer?
<Schuenemann> genii, it didn't change anything... omg
<Schuenemann> genii, I ran that command before and after changing and it displayed the same DPI
<genii> Schuenemann: I'm fresh outta ideas then at this point
<ardchoille> !beryl | TheWhiteRook
<ubotu> TheWhiteRook: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<TheWhiteRook> ok, thanx
<nexamac_> TheWhiteRook: compiz works fine tho
<TheWhiteRook> yeah, I tried it a bit ago, and then had to do a format and fresh install (though not cuz of compiz), and I had used Beryl in the spring when I was using gnome... and remembered that it worked really well...
<Schuenemann> genii, well, thanks
<TheWhiteRook> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ronnie__> umm ok no in the room that uses midi along with jack?, sometimes I get some kind of pop up saying "jack is being used by another program" sorta warning, can I only use I program with jack at a time?
<genii> bmk789: Perhaps check out http://www.vislab.uq.edu.au/research/accessgrid/software/debian/
<TheWhiteRook> holy crap, windows really stick to the bottom panel when the wobbly windows effect is enabled in compiz...
<Dr_willis> ive had the wiggly windows get 'stuck' wiggling befor.. :) i couldent move/click/do anything other then watch them wiggle.. see them jiggle.
<NickPresta> Any idea why when I start fusion-icon as myself, fusion icon refuses to dock but when I start it via kdesu, it docks fine?
<TheWhiteRook> no idea
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<TheWhiteRook> any idea why the window I click on doesn't come to the foreground unless I click on the title bar (with compiz)
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I am a guy and love wearing push up bras
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Visit your local men wearing bras message board today!
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I am a guy and wear a bra as often as I can and out in public all the time
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Visit your local men wearing bras message board today!
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Bra wearing is amazing and I am a guy
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I wore a bra out in public to the mall today under just a t-shirt
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I love when my bra straps project through the back of my shirt.
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I am a man who would like to wear a bra. I need no support! Thanks, Ron
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Check out my bra wearing questions on Yahoo! answers
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Victoria's Secret employees help fit me for the right bra every time i shop there even though I am a male
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I am a guy and wear a bra as often as I can and out in public all the time
<limac> well
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> My name is Samuel and I LOVE TO WEAR BRAS.
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Even though I am a guy I ask the Victoria's Secret employees if I can try on bras in the fitting rooms and they always say yes
<NickPresta> !ops
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Check out my bra wearing questions on Yahoo! answers
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, jussi01 or ardchoille!
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> My name is Samuel and I LOVE TO WEAR BRAS.
<limac> i think we get the point
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> Even though I am a guy I ask the Victoria's Secret employees if I can try on bras in the fitting rooms and they always say yes
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I am a guy and love shopping at Victoria's Secret for bras
<Bra_Wearer_Samue> I wore a bra out in public to the mall today under just a t-shirt
<NickPresta> Thanks Jucato
<NickPresta> and stdin
<stdin> chanserv lag :p
<NickPresta> heh
<Jucato> hmph
<Jucato> :P
<limac> well
<limac> how do u do that?
<ronnie__> OMG!!  talk bout unrelated ubuntu spam! haha
<LjL> sorry i'm lagged
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> pfft...
<n8k99> that's two nights in a row for that guy
<TheWhiteRook> Can't say I've ever had spam like that
<ronnie__> so no kin answer my questions, guess no one in here into music (midi programs) no prob maybe it's just the wrong time in here :)
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<XadVio> whats up peaople
 * genii imagines the Victorias Secret employees having a good laugh
<genii> ronnie__: What sort of things did you want to do involving midi?
<genii> ronnie__: at commandline, apt-cache search midi|more     produces many programs midi-related
<biovore> !rosegarden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosegarden - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ronnie__> genii I just was trying to use the sounds I found off the web with my midi keyboard, hmm is "speciman" a good sampler to do this?
<genii> ronnie__: Not sure how you'd go about exporting it from the computer
<jimmy51> hello, should SHIFT+Backspace kill KDE?
<genii> jimmy51:  ctrl-shift-backspace
<ptfd9100> how do you fix the "kfmclient-kde4 openProfile webbrowsing" problem
<jimmy51> genii:  i know that one... it restarts KDE
<jimmy51> genii:  if i hit shift backspace, KDE just crashes......  only wallpaper and mouse icon visible
<genii> jimmy51: The answer then to the question "should SHIFT+Backspace kill KDE?" is no
<ronnie__> I use an M-audio usb plug with my midi keyboard to connect to the computer, it does seem to read it, i just probably dont have it conneted in options choices, ill try & try again, : )   thx anyhow,
<jimmy51> genii:  ok, i've got a problem then.  i just wanted to make sure it's not normal behavior before i look into the issue
<genii> ronnie__: Some music ppl I know swear by the app timidity but I haven't used it
<jimmy51> thanks!
<ronnie__> hmm  ok ill check out that,thx, not installed at the moment cause I thought it was for karaoke, hehe
<ronnie__> later room....  : )  : )
<genii> jimmy51: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/shift-backspace-kills-x-server-123293/ may have what you need
<genii> bah they left
<XadVio> hi im back
<ptfd9100> how do you fix the "kfmclient-kde4 openProfile webbrowsing" problem
<XadVio> i've got to go again
<XadVio> brb
<ubuntu_> hi, i see, to be having a problem. i had a problem that i couldnt resolve, so i decided i would make a new partition, put a new install of kubuntu on it then keep the old partition (because it has aboue 100gb of data on it) and i could just use it as my /home directory and have the new partiton for the OS only. so i installed it, and now it wont boot up. it keeps booting up to the old OS (on the old partiton) how can i fix this?
<thomas_newbie__> I have a server on my machine and my mother is being a pain and is saying she is really scared that a hacker will break in, or a virus through my server and access her computer and destroy it....should I be worried?
<genii> thomas_newbie__: maybe get some tips on herdening your server in #ubuntu-server channel
<genii> thomas_newbie__: But I'd say generally your mother doesn't have much to worry over.
<jjesse> ok i'm having problems with my networking via knetworkmanager, i changed it to manual and now i can't select any other wireless connections, how do i bring that back?
<ganjamaniac> cool
<jjesse> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ganjamaniac> !knerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knerd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ganjamaniac> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ganjamaniac> !distributed-net
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distributed-net - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ganjamaniac> i got a problem using dnetc with mdns
<ganjamaniac> they are somehow incompatible
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i start over with everything without reinstalling kubuntu
<ganjamaniac> turn back the time or something
<Jay-Oh-En> shut up
<ender> unless you backed up the system...I think you are hosed, unless you mounted your /home directory to its own partition
<Jay-Oh-En> it is
<ender> then just reinstall and keep the partitions and don't format home...why do you need to start over?
<Jay-Oh-En> home is its own partion
<Jay-Oh-En> cause my computers been slow lately and i dont know whats causing it
<Jay-Oh-En> like when i type
<ender> checked system processes?
<Jay-Oh-En> it goes slow
<Jay-Oh-En> yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> in htop
<Jay-Oh-En> but nothings taking up anything
<Jay-Oh-En> Sysinfo for 'Scrap-me': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2100 MHz (4204 bogomips), , RAM: 905/1011MB, 149 proc's, 2.38h up
<Jay-Oh-En> Sysinfo for 'Scrap-me': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2100 MHz (4204 bogomips), , RAM: 905/1011MB, 149 proc's, 2.38h up
<Jay-Oh-En> thats my system info
<bazhang> may want to get more ram if possible
<Jay-Oh-En> its a gig
<bazhang> so I see
<Jay-Oh-En> mozilla seems to be the slowest thing
<moparguy98632> hello , 2 quick questions
<Jay-Oh-En> besides frostwire
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: I would wait for firefox three before doing something drastic
<Jay-Oh-En> and i cant get the sound to work for kopete
<Jay-Oh-En> whens that gonna be bazhang?
<rishad> hi. i want to upgrade to hardy but also run a stable gutsy system. what do i need to do?
<ender> have you restarted lately?  looks like something has a memory leak
<moparguy98632> wahts the Kde command for upgrade?
<Jay-Oh-En> ender: me?
<ender> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> ender: hmm i restart alot
<Jay-Oh-En> twice or more a day
<bazhang> likely firefox or a torrent client such as azureus
<ganjamaniac> wacko mips, i have mipsel
<ganjamaniac> nah frickelfox isn't so fine$
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: i dont have any
<moparguy98632> and the other question is what player will play avi Fiels?
<moparguy98632> its started with a soemthing
<ganjamaniac> i am messed up with java on frickelfox
<moparguy98632> avls or soemthing?
<ganjamaniac> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ganjamaniac> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ganjamaniac> !firefox java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox java - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ganjamaniac> !firefork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<antorogon> hello
<ganjamaniac> hmm ubuntu is using a OLD hell libmdns from 2005
<ganjamaniac> hmm what a crap
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i check if a i have a memory leak
<Jay-Oh-En> or can somebody help me make my cpomputer faster
<ganjamaniac> put the computer into a bathtube
<ganjamaniac> if you see some blubbs you have a memleak
<bazhang> ganjamaniac: cmon that is not helpful
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: use a lighter browser, get some more ram, or wait for firefox three; those are all options available now
<Jay-Oh-En> bazhang: what would you suggest as a lighter browser
<Jay-Oh-En> i dont gewt it tho my computer was fast as heck when i forst installed
<dthacker> Jay-Oh-En: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179540 may help you.  Disclaimer: I have not tried this myself.
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: it is likely a memory leak from firefox--even the beta is much lighter--as to other alternatives, there are plenty in the repos--you can try some out
<rishad> hi. sorry to ask again but i want to upgrade to hardy but also run a stable gutsy system. what do i need to do?
<bazhang> rishad: dual boot or on two different computers
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: If you use a torrent client of some sort make sure you don't keep seeding torrents indefinitely. This causes horrible slowdown that seems like memory leak
<ganjamaniac> whaetver i got libnss-mdns from debian package repo
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get rid of ubuntu programs that installed on kde
<moparguy98632> hello, I was wondering if I can get the command line that forces the upgrade to begine
<bazhang> Jay-Oh-En: un install them
<Jay-Oh-En> there is so many tho
<moparguy98632> upgrade!
<moparguy98632> taht is wierd
<Jay-Oh-En> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> moparguy98632: you want the factoid?
<moparguy98632> sure
<bazhang> see above moparguy98632
<moparguy98632> eh ok..eh better yet waht is the command line?
<bazhang> moparguy who are you talking to?
<bazhang> he left?
<ubuntu_> what do i need to install to play a .avi
<maduser> vlc
<ubuntu_> dont you need some sort of restricted drivers
<ubuntu_> because i cant get kaffiene to play an avi
<bazhang> install kubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> thanks
<bazhang> no worries :}
<ubuntu_> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> enable the repos in adept ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> im on a live cd
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bazhang> uh ok
<ubuntu_> can you not play an avi on a live cd?
<ganjamaniac> whaetve r i move to soyuz
<ganjamaniac> sovayuz or something
<bazhang> ubuntu never tried
<ganjamaniac> who cares about restricted extras
<bazhang> ganjamaniac: people who need support care; this is not a chitchat channel please take it to offtopic
<specialbuddy> is anyone else having a hard time getting the kde4 RC 2 to work
<ganjamaniac> hey develdoper
<specialbuddy> can someone help me out with kde4
<some_dude> how can i extract a file from a .deb file
<specialbuddy> some_dude, can't you just right click and select open?
<bazhang> specialbuddy: you do know that final will be released tomorrow right?
<specialbuddy> oh really
<specialbuddy> haha
<specialbuddy> that's funny
<specialbuddy> will it be easier to install
<bazhang> specialbuddy: define 'easy'
<specialbuddy> well this kde4 rc2 doesn't work for me
<specialbuddy> it loads up and I have a white screen
<specialbuddy> followed the instructions on the kubuntu site
<some_dude> no
<specialbuddy> I'm not totally new to doing this stuff
<specialbuddy> where did you download the .deb file
<bazhang> it is pretty graphics intensive--can your system handle it specialbuddy
<specialbuddy> probably
<bazhang> okay..
<specialbuddy> geforce go 7600, core 2 duo 7200 2 gb ram
<specialbuddy> is that not good enough?
<bazhang> more than enough--I got it going on much less in fact specialbuddy
<specialbuddy> I have had beryl and compiz working so it will probably work
<bazhang> certainly
<specialbuddy> some_dude, are you still having problems
<specialbuddy> so kde4 is going to be released for sure in 2 days?
<bazhang> 1/11/2008; two days for some, one day for others :}
<specialbuddy> I hope it's not hard to install
<knic> I have a thinkpad x60s and I cannot properly enable the external video port for 1280x1024, can someone help me
<moparguy98632> eh, um, i need the update command for kde...eh somthing simular to the apt get command used in ubuntu..or do i just get the update mannager?
<ubuntu_> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<moparguy98632> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntu_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moparguy98632> eh I need a refresher  coarse eh hwo again do I log in with super user thingy?
<moparguy98632> eh wats the commnad line?
<bazhang> moparguy98632: sudo?
<moparguy98632> !super user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super user - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moparguy98632> ah yweaht htat one
<posingaspopular> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moparguy98632> so it would be sudo apt get <what ever I need>?
<posingaspopular> moparguy98632: that's right
<bazhang> moparguy98632: sudo apt-get install packagename for example
<moparguy98632> ok
<bargainmart> wasabi
<bargainmart> is there a way to change the boot string permanently?  I have to edit manually everytime to get kubuntu to load.
<stdin> bargainmart: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bargainmart> oh thats simple
<Thecks> Hey, was looking for some help... Trying to connect via FTP (Konqueror, Dolphin) and normally it's fine
<Thecks> However one username has an @ in it, I tried replacing it with + or %40
<Thecks> And at first load it's fine, but any other actions after that
<Thecks> Make the url into ftp://xxx...x@.com
<Thecks> It truncates most of the username and so it doesn't work =/
<Thecks> Any ideas anybody? :)
<Thecks> This sucks, I expect it's a KDE issue as it effects both Konqueror and Dolphin :(
<console_jockey> I have kubuntu gutsy installed with the medibuntu repo defined.  I'm trying to get my system to play back mp3's but without success.  I've installed gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 and ubuntu-restricted-extras but still no go. I can open dolphin with audiocd:/MP3 and see the files, but no playback.  What am I missing?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras console_jockey?
<console_jockey> arg!  I install ubuntu-restriced-extras....
<bazhang> gstreamer vs xine iirc
<console_jockey> although when I try to install kubuntu-restricted-extra's there is nothing more to install...
<console_jockey> I installed the gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<console_jockey> not xine though
<bazhang> ah what is it--libxine1-ffmpeg? memory fails me at the moment
<bazhang> !find ffmpeg
<ubotu> Found: ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, libxine1-ffmpeg, moc-ffmpeg-plugin
<console_jockey> I appear to have installed libxine1-ffmpeg as well...
<bazhang> odd
<console_jockey> yeah
<bazhang> using amarok on gutsy?
<console_jockey> what happens when I try to play an mp3 is the player loads but not time is indicated and of course nothing plays.
<console_jockey> amorak on gutsy as well as noatun
<bazhang> for all of your mp3?
<console_jockey> when I try to play an mp3 on amarok it prompts me to install mp3 support then doesn't do anything... which is also odd as this is how ive added support in the past.
<console_jockey> yes, all mp3
<bazhang> what engine is amarok using? you can fiddle with that and see if that helps
<console_jockey> dont know
<bazhang> in configuration menu you can adjust it
<console_jockey> using xine
<bazhang> try something else and see if that works
<console_jockey> damn, I've gotten this to work on other machines.. and it wasn't this difficult.  I recall one of those "ah-ha!" moments when I discovered the right lib but I can't remember what it was now...
<console_jockey> there was no other choice in the drop down, so evidently I have installed another engine.
<bazhang> I would think that the install of ubuntu-restricted-extras is somehow conflicting with kubuntu-restricted-extras; otherwise another engine install might do it--not sure though--this is fairly critical though
<console_jockey> let me remove the ubuntu and try to reinstall kubuntu
<bazhang> does xmms or any other media player play them? if so then it is an amarok engine problem
<bazhang> or just plain old vlc
<bazhang> just as a test obviously--not a full time solution
<console_jockey> I will check
<bazhang> worth a shot--this is something that needs to be solved though--probably number two behind web connection imo
<console_jockey> xine-ui won't play nor will vlc... something is definitely wrong
<bazhang> then not an amarok issue
<console_jockey> nope, not amarok.  it's just won't let me play mp3's
<console_jockey> now, I am getting something from xine stating no demuxer was located to play the mp3...
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566021 this seems to be somewhat similar
<bazhang> libxine1-extracodecs iirc
<console_jockey> ok, now I think I'm going crazy.  I had thought maybe I hadn't been playing mp3's on this machine but now I know I have as I found a whole host of files I was playing for the longest time.  I think I may have installed something that broke libxine1.  When I aptitude install libxine1 I get a message that it's broken and then it suggests that I remove a whole host of applications...
<bazhang> console_jockey: so it seems the kubuntu/ubuntu restricted deal may have been it after all, or at least the most likely candidate
<sigma_1234> i dont use that package. i prefer installing everything manually
<sigma_1234> so whens the next beta of hardy coming out?
<bazhang> alpha you mean? that would be in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> i have an issue with iptables  any proficent ones here ?
<intelikey> i can work through the box one dirrection but not the other way      thus i assume it's an iptables issue
<bazhang> guarddog is a decent front end for iptables as is (gnome) firestarter--have you tried either of those?
<intelikey> Q-collective ???   wasn't that Q-continuim and borg collective ?
<intelikey> bazhang well no. working cli here.  but i can try them
<Q-collective> intelikey: gotta love the mix ;)
<intelikey> heh.  the Q gets assemilated
<Q-collective> universe is screwed :p
<intelikey> even species 4872 has had it    no doubt
<intelikey> ok guarddog installed i'll give it a look see
<catalin1234> hello
<intelikey> wyoh!  you call that a "decent front end for iptables" i'm totally lost there.  i mean completely clueless.
<intelikey> catalin1234
<catalin1234> can you uninstall 'konqueror' or is it a must-have for kubuntu
<catalin1234> i have firefox right now
<catalin1234> i know how to uninstall it, i just don't know if it's safe
<intelikey> test    sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<intelikey> that will list anything it is going to take with it.
<intelikey> and if it were to only list "kubuntu-desktop" that would be fine.  no loss at all.
<catalin1234> it said "too many arguments"
<catalin1234> bash: test: too many arguments
<intelikey> test is not part of the command i was sujesting.  that's why the long      gap.
<Q-collective> konq makes a fine filemanager aswell catalin1234
<catalin1234> that's the thing that worries me... i know it's a file manager
<intelikey> konqueror is a file manager.  it just does web stuff too
<Q-collective> konqueror is more an umbrella that keeps together kparts ;)
<catalin1234> but for file manager i always use dolphin
<catalin1234> question is...
<catalin1234> if i take out konq
<ardchoille> catalin1234: konqueror is just a shell for kio_slaves. It is, IMHO, as safe as any other web browser. I'm very security-minded and I use konq as my default web browser.
<catalin1234> do the kparts fall apart
<bazhang> catalin1234: better to switch to gnome than try and take that out
<Q-collective> catalin1234: well, try it. If it goes wrong then just reinstall konq
<intelikey> test#    sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<Q-collective> simple
<mohi> hi all!
<mohi> I waana to that Kubuntu 8.10 will be LTS or not?
<mohi> *wanna
<ardchoille> mohi: No, it will not be LTS
<ardchoille> mohi: Oh, 8.10? No idea. But 8.04 will not be LTS
<intelikey> ardchoille note 8.10
<intelikey> yeah...
<catalin1234> okey
<catalin1234> thanx
<ardchoille> intelikey: Yeah, misread for a sec :)
<mohi> ardchoille: when would it be completely desisioned?
<intelikey> ok i'm going to try to learn what in sams hill guarddog does...
<mohi> ardchoille: I mean when can we be sure of this?
<intelikey> mohi some time after 8.4 releases
<Q-collective> mohi: when canonical says so
<ardchoille> mohi: You can be sure that 8.04 will not be an LTS release.. that decision has been made already.
<mohi> you mean that despite ubuntu 8.04 is LTS, Kubuntu may be LTS a version after this?
<mohi> ardchoille: and officially? do you have link of news plz?
<intelikey> ok in guarddog  under the 'zones' tab there are two 'internet' and 'local'  and no way to affect either.  why does it not see the nat ?
<intelikey> do i need to add it ?
<console_jockey> ok, back with the mp3 questions.  I've found that I had install mpg321 which, when I call it from the command line, will play the same mp3's that amarok, xine, noatun and vlc will not... what does that suggest?
<vzduch> mohi: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20080107#news <-- 2nd article
<john-charles> dose any one know the command to make a simlink to a directory via terminal?
<console_jockey> ln -s
<intelikey> ln -s source/dir/ link/name
<console_jockey> more specifically ln -s /path/to/symlink symlinkname
<john-charles> thanks
<mohi> vzduch: yeas.. I've seen this... may be something by caninical itself?
<vzduch> mohi: if you read the article, you haven't missed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002099.html
 * intelikey goes for firestarter to see if it makes anymore sense...
<mohi> vzduch: its just a mailing list! I need news! I'm one of the admin members of ubuntu-ir and need a official news, I have to answer the questions in forums truely!
<Q-collective> intelikey: imho there is no really good iptables frontend out there
<Q-collective> it's really one of thos areas where usability lags behind
<intelikey> Q-collective yeah.   guarddog certainly isn't one.
<dthacker> mohi: that message in the mailing list is from a Canonical employeee.  It's accurate, and if you read it, you'll see why the decision was made.
<console_jockey> why would a utility like mpg321 be able to playback mp3 files but not any other application i have?
<mohi> dthacker: and I just wanna know your idea about this desision, generally.. ;) ?
<dthacker> mohi: I agree with the decision. The timing is not right for an LTS using KDE 4.
<mohi> dthacker: and what about 8.10? do you like it to be LTS ?
<dthacker> If you want to continue this we should move it to offtopic, ;)
<mohi> dthacker: and other question is : "is Kubuntu 8.04 comes with kde4 officially?" or kde3.5 ? or both?
<dthacker> as of now, both.  but we're still in alpha....
<vzduch> mohi: you can find all of that in this mailing list thread
<intelikey> heh i try running the firestarter it kickstarts a wizard which asks which device is connected to the internet.   but none are.  so what do i answer to that one ?
<intelikey> have two devices  eth0(192.168.0.0/24)  and  eth1(192.168.1.0/24)   i don't want things from one nat blocked from the other nat.   infact that's the problem that causes me to run guarddog/firestarter to unblock the 0 nat from accessing the 1 nat   ?
<bazhang> ardchoille: nice!
<bazhang> about time imo
<intelikey> well from the best i can tell neither of those firewall scripts offer any option remotely close to what i need.
<bazhang> sorry intelikey just suggestions; not really my area
<intelikey> bazhang not blaming you.  just saying they both seem to assume some kind of default setup/need   and make no allowance for a non-default.
<sperlo> so I  attempted to install the nvdia driver, then found the restricted nvidia driver. couldn't install, removed the nvidia I installed  now the video works great, but I seem to have some how removed my sound driver
<intelikey> it's as if the writers think.  "if they are setting up any thing iptables related, that means they want to block something."
<john-charles> Is there a way to see what the different colors represent on the output of an ls command in the terminal?
<sperlo> any ideas?
<intelikey> sperlo not unless your audio chip is getting a restricted module
<sperlo> I   tried to lsmod snd-hda-intel and no luck
<sperlo> well the sound worked fine before I did the restricted driver
<some_dude> my sound may or may not be working
<some_dude> and what files control the virtual termainls?
<sperlo> well I got things working well then started on the video driver and now am soundless
<intelikey> john-charles The environment variable LS_COLORS can
<intelikey>        influence the colors, and can be set easily by the dircolors command.
<intelikey> perhaps a clue-by-four
<intelikey> <some_dude> and what files control the virtual termainls? <<< ?   what do you need/want ?
<mohi> how much should I download to have KDE4 in my kubuntu?
<monzie> Hi all
<monzie> I am having an Acer Aspire 2920 laptop with Kubuntu 7.10
<monzie> It has an Intel Extreme x3100 card
<monzie> which would be the best graphics driver for such a card?
<intelikey> some_dude basicly /etc/inittab assuming that upstart still uses one
<some_dude> I thought it was *i guess the old way* where it said vt1= /bin/getty or something like that
<some_dude> I'm trying to place a second kdm session vt8
<intelikey> some_dude yeah should be an "/sbin/getty" linsting for each tty that init activates   but that doesn't exactly "control" them
<intelikey> some_dude you don't want that then.   you want /etc/kde/kdm/kdm*
<intelikey> .conf i think
<monzie> which is the best driver for intel extreme graphics cards?
<intelikey> assuming kdm   if gdm  then /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<monzie> the "intel" or the "i810" driver?
<some_dude> I need to edit the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file i think
<mohi> how much should I download by adept to have KDE4 in my kubuntu?
<intelikey> some_dude yeah kdmrc    guess so
<noaXess> good morning folks... was up today?
<some_dude> I'm not sure if I should be trying to edit the ServerVTs line or the StaticServers ?
<some_dude> It would be nicer if kdm ran on VT7, then did a transfer to VT8, 9, 10 for each new session
<intelikey> it should/used to
<mohi> how can I find out spesific permissins a user have?
<intelikey> by default i mean ^
<intelikey> mohi groups
<mohi> intelikey: by konsole ?
<intelikey> mohi permissions are not set to a user but to the individual inodes
<intelikey> mohi yes
<mohi> intelikey: oh! tanx! worked! ;)
<mohi> intelikey:  how much should I download by adept to have KDE4 on my kubuntu?
<intelikey> mohi sorry i don't even really understand the question, and if i did probably couldn't answer it.
 * intelikey is using the LTS
<DreadKnight> mohi: you mean what to download in order to have kde4?
<mohi> I mean I wanna have kde4 on this system! I wana have it istalled by adept and want to know how much does it download from internet to install it!
<DreadKnight> mohi: around 200 mb the most i think
<mohi> DreadKnight: oh! tanx!
<DreadKnight> mohi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<stdin> I'd wait a while if I were you
<DreadKnight> mohi: but that is still rather old compared to source.... kde4 release is tomorow
<mohi> i see
<DreadKnight> mohi: wait a day or to... then "sudo apt-get install kde4" :D
<DreadKnight> two*
<DreadKnight> the PPA is even broken since last update :|
<mohi> DreadKnight: ;)
<DreadKnight> :)
<mohi> DreadKnight: dou you think kde developers when would make kde4 on kubuntu ready? or maybe a live disk?
<Jucato> mohi: kde developers don't make distro packages. that's what distro developers/packagers do. :)
<Jucato> and yes, there will be JKDE 4.0 packages released ASAP... so please be patient for a little while longer
<DreadKnight> mohi: #kde4-release-party  the official kde4 release is friday... you'll find the packages in the ubuntu/kubuntu repository tomorow or so
<mohi> Jucato: oK! them... ? when do we have kubuntu live disk with kde4
<DreadKnight> mohi: also, kubuntu 8.04 will ship with kde4 :D
<Owner> does Dell Wireless 1395 work on kubuntu?
<Jucato> mohi: not entirely sure on that one. perhaps in Kubuntu Hardy (8.04) already
<mohi> DreadKnight: boy! i wanna downloas sooner!
<mohi> *doenload ;)
<DreadKnight> mohi: on a new kubuntu 8.04 milestone for sure :)
<mohi> *download! wtf!
<sigma_1234> im getting video thats a bit jerky. what can i do to smooth it out?
<DreadKnight> mohi: compile from svn then :D
<Jucato> DreadKnight: I don't think so...
<DreadKnight> Jucato: don't think so about what? :D
<Jucato> perhaps in the Beta or RC, but not the alphas
<DreadKnight> Jucato: oh yeah :)
<Jucato> DreadKnight: hardy milestones/alpha releases
<DreadKnight> Jucato: the alpha still has kde3
<sigma_1234> im streaming da videos over a wireless network
<Jucato> unless it has changed, there will be 2 Kubuntu Hardy versions. one with KDE 3.5.8 (or 3.5.9) and one with KDE 4.0
<sigma_1234> isnt kubuntu hardy alpha 3 due out today?
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: is it? :D hmm.. i'll check about it.. perhaps will include kde4 ^^
<sigma_1234> yeah the release schedule says 10 jan
<Jucato> [08:20] <corevette> will KDE4 be in alpha 3?
<Jucato> [08:23] <Riddell> corevette: no
<Jucato> DreadKnight: ^^^^
<sigma_1234> which is today
<Jucato> (that was what I was referring to by "don't think so" earlier)
<sigma_1234> kde4 would only be in it if the alpha was released tomorrow
<stdin> sigma_1234: nope
<DreadKnight> Jucato: xD mrrr
<DreadKnight> sigma_1234: this things take planning and time ;) next milestone for sure
<DreadKnight> and work :D
<sigma_1234> so when will kde4 appear in the hardy alphas?
<stdin> we'll see how the 4.0.0 release is first, then decide
<jasmin_> why do i get this error checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stdin> !b-e
 * stdin slaps ubotu 
<stdin> install "build-essential"
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> bot down! bot down!
<sigma_1234> how do i check dma is enabled on my hard drives?
<jussi01> sigma_1234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<stdin> !test
<Ubotwo> Fbiled.
<sigma_1234> how did da bot die?
<stdin> ubotu's just having a rest, Ubotwo's here to take the slack
 * jussi01 hugs stdin 
<sigma_1234> lol. didnt know bots needed 2rest
<stdin> if ubotu comes back just /remove Ubotwo (if I'm not around)
<stdin> sigma_1234: ubotu works hard, he deserves a rest :)
<sigma_1234> stdin: is hardy alpha 3 out today?
<sigma_1234> so true. he has certainly taught me alot :)
<Jucato> Ubotwo: part
 * stdin points sigma_1234 to > https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyReleaseSchedule <
<Jucato> omg! sorry
<jussi01> stdin: sure
<jussi01> lol
<Jucato> sorry! I didn't know I still had power :/
<stdin> Ubotwo: whoami
<Ubotwo> stdin: stdin
<stdin> that's how you knwo
<stdin> *know
 * Jucato didn't know that either :P
<Tm_T> Ubotwo: whoami
<Ubotwo> Tm_T: I don't recognize you.
<sigma_1234> stdin: it says 10th jan. but there isnt even a wiki page 4it yet
<n8k99> Ubotwo: whoami
<Ubotwo> n8k99: I don't recognize you.
<Tm_T> Ubotwo: but you should, I am the Overseer
<Ubotwo> Tm_T: Error: "but" is not a valid command.
<tinin> hey, what's a good wifi detection and conection application?
<stdin> sigma_1234: then it's due today, wait and see. it'll be a nice surprise
<sigma_1234> tinin: kwifimanager
<tinin> thanx sigma_1234
<sigma_1234> lol ok. just weird the wiki page is usually up way before it gets released
<sigma_1234> no prob
<Jucato> sigma_1234: it has always been like that
<sigma_1234> my video is jerky but not that much. just enough 2b irritating. what could be the problem?
<Tm_T> sigma_1234: 2b?
<sigma_1234> to be. sorry im chatting on a cellphone
<stdin> '[ [ 2b ] || ![ 2b ] ]'
<Jucato> !u
<Ubotwo> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ActionParsnip> hey all
 * jussi01 runs..... nooooooooo :P
 * ActionParsnip waves frantically
<apparle> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi apparle
<apparle> what is the command to know the contents of selection buffer
<ActionParsnip> made me laugh. Check Bug #1for Ubuntu to fix (ongoing) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> Just made me laugh :)
<Tm_T> mmmm, ok
<apparle> ardchoille: are you there
<ActionParsnip> its fairly tongue in cheek
<ardchoille> apparle: I am
<apparle> ardchoille: do know the command in konsole to know the contents of selection buffer
<ActionParsnip> Just looked at the new stuff in hardy. xorg.conf ease is a great new featue :D
<ardchoille> apparle: No, If I did I would answered your question the first time you asked it :)
<ActionParsnip> apparle, do you mean the copy buffer?
<apparle> ardchoille: and the contents of clipboard
<ActionParsnip> apparle, ready for pasting...
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I did not mean that. But it would also serve my purpose
<ActionParsnip> apparle, man klipper (i'm guessing here, googling)
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I know klipper
<ardchoille> apparle: If you're using klipper: dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents
<apparle> I want to replace the contents of 'clip' by the contents of clipboard in this command "wn clip -over"
<apparle> ardchoille" Will this do "wn $(dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents) -over
<Tm_T> apparle: dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents
<Tm_T> bahhhhhh
<Tm_T> ardchoille: murrr
<ActionParsnip> apparle, http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-general/94164-command-line-access-clipboard.html
<ardchoille> Tm_T: :)
<[ifr0g]> .
<apparle> Tm_T: Will this do "wn $(dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents) -over"
<test1-ba-pdgin> hi, hello all
<test1-ba-pdgin> I have a big problem with apt-get system as follows:
<test1-ba-pdgin> I downlowded all of repository of ubuntu from archive.ubuntu.com and made a local repository for my own but
<test1-ba-pdgin> afterrunning the "apt-get update" command it tells me:
<test1-ba-pdgin> E: Wow, you exceeded the number of versions this APT is capable of.
<Tm_T> apparle: try ;)
<test1-ba-pdgin> how can I solve this problem ?
<apparle> ardchoille & Tm_T : How do you know such complicated commands  :o
<ardchoille> apparle: kdcop :)
<Tm_T> apparle: I just know (well, by tabfilling in konsole
<Tm_T> )
<apparle> Tm_T: what is tabfilling
<Tm_T> !tab | apparle
<apparle> ardchoille: kdcop
<Ubotwo> apparle: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<apparle> ardchoille: what is kdcop?
<Tm_T> apparle: kdcop is application
<ActionParsnip> !kdcop
<Ubotwo> Factoid kdcop not found
<Tm_T> !info kdcop
<Ubotwo> Package kdcop does not exist in gutsy
<ActionParsnip> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kdcop/index.html
<test1-ba-pdgin> hi, is not there anyone thinking about my problem ?
<ardchoille> test1-ba-pdgin: It could be that the folks looking at their screen right now don't have an answer
<apparle> another question, when I use  kdialog -msgbox how to display more than 1 word
<jussi01> !night
<Ubotwo> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<ActionParsnip> apparle, does\ this\ type\ of\ thing\ work
<apparle> ardchoille: :)
<ActionParsnip> apparle, "or try maybe some quotes"
<Tm_T> apparle: can you do "foo foo foo" ? ;)
<ardchoille> apparle: kdialog --msgbox "this is a test"
<Tm_T> ardchoille: murrr
<apparle> no I have a command " kdialog -msgbox $(wn word -over)" . Only one word of text returned by "wn word -over" is displayed
<apparle> Tm_T and ardchoille: help me with this also
<ActionParsnip> apparle, you could replace the spaces with "\ "
<ActionParsnip> apparle, i dont know what input kdialog uses for spaces
<apparle> ActionParsnip I want to display the data returned by "wn word -over" in a dialog box\
<ActionParsnip> apparle, I get it man. you may have to mess with it to put some \ characters before the spaces. or maybe "s at ehe start and end of the string
<ActionParsnip> apparle, i'm googling away (work is dead so I have time)
<apparle> ardchoille: Can you do this :I have a command " kdialog -msgbox $(wn word -over)" . Only one word of text returned by "wn word -over" is displayed
<ActionParsnip> apparle, looks like it needs quotes
<ActionParsnip> http://fosswire.com/2007/12/21/making-kde-dialogue-boxes-appear-from-shell-scripts/
<ardchoille> apparle: Please do not hilight people unnecessarily. If we know an answer to your questions, someone will speak up
<ardchoille> apparle: And, whatever "wn" is, I don't have it.
<ActionParsnip> !wn
<Ubotwo> Factoid wn not found
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/wn/
<apparle> ardchoille: I am extremely sorry. wn is dictionary which returns a paragraph about the word. wn is wordnet
<apparle> !wordnet
<Ubotwo> Factoid wordnet not found
<apparle> how to choose a mirror for a download?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: do you get anything
<ActionParsnip> apparle, i think the return from wn needs "s round it. Can you somehow inset " characters at the start and end of the string then kdialog it?
<apparle> nope
<apparle> ActionParsnip: see if yu can find it
<apparle> anybody else here knows how to insert " in a command as text
<ActionParsnip> apparle, will do. brb
<apparle> brb?
<tomahasamoot> hello
<apparle> hello
<tomahasamoot> apparle: thank you, I was beging to think I had a problem w/ chat
<ardchoille> apparle: Try this: kdialog --msgbox "$(uptime)"
<Lynoure> apparle: \"
<ardchoille> apparle: Uptime output has spaces in it, but the $(uptime) is quoted
<tomahasamoot> kdialog --msgbox "$(uptime)"
<ActionParsnip> apparle, is that any good. I'm at work on XP atm so I can't test
<apparle> thanks people I will try it when home. I am doing all this to  put a simple hotkey based gui to a CLI dictionary
<apparle> ActionParsnip: Me too
<apparle> bye people
<apparle> byebye
<ActionParsnip> apparle, peace
<apparle> thanks for all the help
<tomahasamoot> does kubuntu use cron, anacron, or some other system?
<tomahasamoot> I noticed that root doesn't have a crontab
<ActionParsnip> tomahasamoot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ardchoille> tomahasamoot: cron and anacron are both installed. And root won't have a crontab until you create one
<tomahasamoot> ardchoille: is which one is prefered on kubuntu systems?
<ActionParsnip> !cron | tomahasamoot
<Ubotwo> tomahasamoot: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ardchoille> tomahasamoot: The "Description" in  man anacron  explains the differences
<athena> hello...this is off topic, but i want to connect to another channel, but don't know how to configure my program to do so (it's from Ubuntu)...can anyone help?
<athena> (i'm an IRC newbie)...i did find a web page on the channel...but don't know what to do with it
<ActionParsnip> athena, try /join #<channel name>
<magickal1>  /join #channel
<athena> nobody there...go figure...but thanks!
<ActionParsnip> athena, np :D
<athena> where would i go for an open discussion of distro's (unfortunately Kubuntu doesn't work well for me...adept an me seem to have an allergy)
<athena> oh...some people are there...thank you
<ardchoille> athena: You can also use synaptic, it's a gui front-end to APT (like adept) and some folks like it better:  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ActionParsnip> i only use apt
<arturo> hey everybody i want compiz-fusion =s where download? =S
<ardchoille> !compiz | arturo
<Ubotwo> arturo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<arturo> =O
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<sigma_1234> !kmldonkey
<Ubotwo> Factoid kmldonkey not found
<jamii> hi, I'm having trouble turning off 3-button emulation
<jamii> I've already deleted the 3-button line in xorg.conf but that doesnt seem to have an effect
<ActionParsnip> jamii, did you restart x?
<jamii> Yep
<ActionParsnip> jamii, tried rebooting?
<jamii> Several times - I'm debuggin an X driver
<jamii> Will try rebooting
<jamii> brb
<irina> Hi all =)
<ActionParsnip> hi irina
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Ubotwo> pong
<irina> э..э...э........ русские есть? =)
<ActionParsnip> irina, english please
<ardchoille> !ru | irina
<ubotu> irina: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<irina> спасибо брат
<ardchoille> irina: you're welcome :)
<jamii> No luck. There doesnt seem to be anything in the KDE system settings either. I wonder where else it could be enabled?
<irina> !ru | irina
<ActionParsnip> jamii, i'm guessing you editted Option "Emulate3Buttons" "False" in mouse input section
<ActionParsnip> jamii, in you xorg.conf
<jamii> parsnip: Ah, no. I just deleted the line. Will try setting it to false.
<ActionParsnip> jamii, worth a go :). then restart x. i think removing it does thesame but its nice to be explicit
<onishidato> hey guys, how can i save the setting in xterm??
<jamii> parsnip: Didnt work. Humbug.
<onishidato> is there anyone here??
<ActionParsnip> jamii, darn
<ActionParsnip> sup onishidato ?
<onishidato> how can i save a setting in xterm??
<jamii> parsnip, I'm going to go grab a USB mouse and see if its system wide.
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, in what way?
<ActionParsnip> jamii, nice one
<Jucato> xterm has settings?
<onishidato> no not in xterm
<onishidato> i mean
 * ActionParsnip scratches his head
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/66 (?)
<onishidato> i try to set up a program with xterm, but it always return to the old setup when i restart my PC
<onishidato> that's my problem
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, is that what you mean?
<onishidato> yeah
<onishidato> :D
<jamii> parsnip: its not on for the usb mouse, but it is on for my touchpad. So either its turned on for the touchscreen or the fpit driver is actually sending middle click. I'll have a fiddle with fpit and map middle to right.
<onishidato> can you help me??
<ActionParsnip> jamii, maybe its in bios?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, what do these xterm settings configure exactly?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, you need to edit ~/.Xresources
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1_____ENUK248&q=%7E%2F.Xresources&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<onishidato> ok thanks Action
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, np
<onishidato> let me check it
<onishidato> :D
<onishidato> how can i stop skim from working, it always automatic start even if i have closed it???
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, ps -ef | grep skim
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, kill the most left hand process number
<onishidato> can you explain more??
<onishidato> i don't know what to do:(
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, type the commands in konsole
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, it will show you the processes named skim
<ActionParsnip> then you will kill them
<athena> hi, i was on here earlier...i was told there was a way to put synaptic on instead of Adept (the main reason i don't use Kubuntu). My past efforts at this have failed putting me in dependency hell. I just reinstalled...can someone help me with this?
<onishidato> how can i kill?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, kill <process id>
<athena> gosh had me worried there for a sec (coming in on the middle of how do i kill?)
<ActionParsnip> athena, just use sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, its the leftmost number
<athena> i don't know how to use the apt system very well
<athena> or what to put in...for the synaptic manager
<ActionParsnip> athena, you dont need to :)
<onishidato> 1000      6285  5584  0 17:17 pts/1    00:00:00 grep skim this is what i got
<athena> so just go to the terminal and write that In?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, then its not running
<athena> and i will get synaptic on the system
<ActionParsnip> athena, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<onishidato> but sometime it auto start without my permission
<onishidato> :(
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, is there a symlink to it in ~/.kde/autostart ?
<athena> ok, i'm doing this
<ActionParsnip> athena, those commands will update your repository knowledges and thendownload any updates you may need
<athena> so how does that get me the synaptic manager?
<ActionParsnip> athena, if you want to install software just type sudo apt-get install <program>
<athena> is it in adept...because when i got it there before...i went into dependency hell
<ActionParsnip> athena, sudo apt-get install synaptic when its done :)
<ActionParsnip> athena, apt resolves deps for you :)
<athena> hmm...wish i had known this a while ago (always learning)
<ActionParsnip> athena, do you need updates by any chance?
<athena> yes, i just installed.
<athena> so it's taking it's time updating at the moment
<ActionParsnip> athena, ok cool, get those then sudo apt-get install synaptic (if its not already installed)
<ActionParsnip> athena, see how you go from there
<athena> also i need to add some new repositories to get my system working (drivers and such)
<jamii> parsnip: 3button seems to only be for the touchpad. I've fixed the touchscreen to send right clicks now. Thanks for the help
<athena> ok thanks!
<jamii> Now I just need to find out who the fpit maintainer is
<ActionParsnip> athena, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> jamii, np dude, glad its somewhat better :)
<Jucato> (there's also a nice GUI for that in Adept Manager, Adept menu -> Manage Repositories)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: isnt there any plan to improve Adept's UI?
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, i always hust edit the file
<emilsedgh> Jucato: except Inkscape, i only miss Synaptic in kde :(
<Jucato> emilsedgh: there are. mornfall is working on it again, and yuriy is helping him with it.. but mostly for kde4
<emilsedgh> Jucato: YES!
<emilsedgh> Jucato: better, who cares about kde3 anymore :P
 * Jucato does
<Jucato> and so will most of the KDE-using world :P
 * ActionParsnip ActionParsnip does
<Jucato> anyway, not sure if there will be anything in store for Adept in KDE 3...
<Jucato> (most probably nothing entirely new)
<Tm_T> emilsedgh: I do, I care about both of them
 * emilsedgh doesnt, its stable, keep bug fixes for a few years and then leave it...
<Jucato> bug fixes is part of caring
<Tm_T> emilsedgh: aye, that's good if you can think that way, I can't ;)
<Tm_T> Jucato: big part
<bazhang> any word on what distro will be using the kde4 final release?
<ActionParsnip> I just wait for whatever updates I get.
<Tm_T> bazhang: we?
<Jucato> bazhang: any distro that will provide packages :)
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I just try to ruin all updates you get
<bazhang> jucato Tm_T thanks!
 * Tm_T hides
<Jucato> Kubuntu, openSUSE, Fedora (they have a crazy plan), Debian, etc, etc, etc,
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, haha cheers :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: are you on kde4 now?
<Jucato> nope
<Athena18> well it will be a while before i find out who things work...updating will take 3 hours
<Athena18> two sorry
<Tm_T> emilsedgh: umm, why asking?
<Athena18> i've heard horror stories about kde4....is it really non-customisable...or was that a bad rumour
<_Shade_> alpha3 is about to take off today. When should i expect any announcement about it?
<emilsedgh> Tm_T: just wanted to know, what about you?
 * Jucato points Athena18 to Beineri's post: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174 for some "warnings"
<Tm_T> Athena18: well it's not "ready" in that sense, but yes it has more customisation options than GNOME
<Tm_T> emilsedgh: I have both KDE 3 and 4
<ActionParsnip> due to it not being "ready" i will not be "upgrading"
 * Jucato would love to put "KDE 4.0 != KDE 4" in the topic at some point...
<Athena18> well...what i heard was you could only have one panel at the bottom...i love my three panels with my own icons!
<Tm_T> Jucato: haha
 * Jucato points ActionParsnip to the link as well
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: I use them both, they don't rule each others out
<Tm_T> anyway, this is slipping to chitchat
<_3> speakin of kde 4... any good? worried about destroying my system.. unsure if its worth it compared to kde 3.5.8 .. .and how does it go with compiz??
<Tm_T> _3: you don't need compiz with it, but yes you can have them both
<emilsedgh> _3: its Stable now, but not that customizable.also a few applications are not ported yet and you should use 3.x version
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, I'm a very casual user. I'm not to bothered for prettys or stuff like that.Chat and browse, yeah I need the latest gumf
<Athena18> thanks for the link...doesn't look as bad as i heard (or more like it will improve in all likelyhood
<Jucato> _3: it's good as a point 0 release can be. why would it destroy your system. it has it's own fancy effects
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: how can i know it?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, know what?
<Athena18> but eventually it will be customizable with the 4.1
<Athena18> ?
<Jucato> Athena18: it *will* improve
<Tm_T> Athena18: and more after it, and so on
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: is there a auto start link?
<Athena18> good, i was loathing giving up KDE...but i thought i might have to!
<bazhang> best to head to #kde for these kind of questions?
<ima-n00b> ok thanks (was _3 but it wasnt meant to be that nick)... i was meaning stabiltiy / apps ported / customisation wise
<Athena18> and yes i knew it was more or less in BETA but still it sounded like a huge change
<Jucato> Athena18: hopefully... remember, the current "customizable" version you are using is 3.5... that's 5 major releases after 3.0... so just imagine how much KDE 4 will progress as you go from 4.0 to 4.1 to 4.2 , etc
<Athena18>  ok
<ima-n00b> so all my questions were answered.. thanks :)
<emilsedgh> 4.0 is so stable now, its no more 'Beta Quality'
<Athena18> join channel #cc
<Athena18> oops...how do i join another channel (still new to IRC)
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, if I just chat and browse and I'm not too fussd for prettys then I'm not getting KDE4 until its in repos and I accidentally pull it down with my automatic updates
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: how can i know if there is a auto start link to my program??
<bazhang> Athena18: /join #channelname
<Athena18> thanks...!
<mueslix> morning... i just tried to install the latest alpha and i noticed something rather weird (but absolutely reproducable): i have two nvidia cards in my system. after running the installer for a few minutes, suddenly all monitors go blank (and tell me that there's no signal)
<bazhang> no worries :}
<mueslix> it's not happening at some magic point during installing, but seems rather time-based
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, check ~/.kde/Autostart, there will be a symlink file in there
<bazhang> mueslix: hardy?
<mueslix> anyone ever experienced something similar
<mueslix> yes
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 mueslix
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: yes, isn't it great to have choices ;)
<ima-n00b> oh, i just realised another question... apps that are built for kde 3.. they wont have been ported yet (eg ktorrent, kvirc, smb4k)
<mueslix> bazhang: i assumed it's a general issue, nothing kubuntu specific
<Tm_T> ima-n00b: btw, KDE 4.0 isn't BETA
<mueslix> i'm not looking for a magic fix (yet), i'm just wondering if anyone experienced something similar, maybe even with gutsy
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, yeah it is but i just want no viri / spyware system. I can do stuff with my system but when i get back from work I cant be bothered
<mueslix> i did have similar issues once during the filesystem check at bootup. if the system doesn't load the nvidia drivers quickly enough the cards go haywire
<ima-n00b> Tm_T: cool.. but i would still need kde3 to run kde3 apps under kde4 right?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: ok, now you lost me, but prolly wasn't anything important
<Tm_T> ima-n00b: IIRC no
<Tm_T> ima-n00b: or perhaps
<Jucato> ima-n00b: you don't need a full kde 3 session for that
<Jucato> ima-n00b: you can run kde 3 apps in a kde 4 session and vice versa
<ima-n00b> oh.. ok.. that makes things easier... sort of lol
<ima-n00b> hmm... may have a fun few days ahead of me... my kubuntu install isnt done by the traditional method... so it kinda takes longer
<XBehave> is theyre a good program to see partition usage? and how can i empty my swap or atleast temporarily shift it to  a file!
<onishidato> ActionParsnip: where can i find it??
<ima-n00b> XBehave: in a terminal type df -h
<emilsedgh> XBehave: free
<Jucato> or Filelight
<Jucato> emilsedgh: free is for memory usage though
<emilsedgh> Jucato: oh sorry
<emilsedgh> whats wrong with me today!
<emilsedgh> XBehave: there is a kdiskfree application too, i think
<XBehave> thx df -h is all i needed
<ima-n00b> sorry to be a pain again... another one about kde4... are the names that you use to install the packages the same as kde3.. so for example to install kde4 base you type sudo apt-get install kdebase ???
<Jucato> ima-n00b: mostly, except they'll have the number 4 (or 5 in the case of kdelibs)
<ima-n00b> Jucato: ok.. thanks....
<emilsedgh> Jucato: why kdelibs is 5?
<Jucato> long story. Debian wackiness
<emilsedgh> and why its 4 in kde3 series?
<_Angelus_> guy,,,
<_Angelus_> nsplugin is crashing on konqueror, and not working  on opera
<_Angelus_> but firefox is ok...
<_Angelus_> if i try to remove konq-nsplugin... it remove half of my system
<_Angelus_> what am  i gonna do? :S format? :S
<emilsedgh> _Angelus_: format? no, thats not an option
<_Angelus_> ermmm ... ok emilsedgh,,, do you have another option? please? xD
<emilsedgh> _Angelus_: no, but im sure formatting is not an option
<_Angelus_> :/
<_Angelus_> so no one has an answer for my troubles? :(
<dhq> when i configure glibc why do i get this error checking the size of long double... configure: error: cannot compute sizeof (long double), 77
<balachmar> how do I turn on the desktop effects in kubuntu? I am just trying out kde...
<XBehave> can you resize an active pv?
<gladier> hey guys - i need a hand getting a adaptec 2940 controller to run synchronously
<waylandbill> hello. firefox can have settings locked using firefox.cfg. Is there similar functionality in Konqueror?
<XBehave> is there a way to make the pannels above everything? i have a dropdown pannel but if i have an above all window i cant see it
<stmartin> hi! I want to ask you, how to change directory (cd) to desktop on the terminal?
<bazhang> cd ~/Desktop?
<Exilant> Something seems to be wrong with my kdes handling of usb mass storage, sometimes they are mounted read-only, often two windows pop up from kde-daemon (gutsy with latest updates), anyone knows those problems?
<waylandbill> is there a way to lock konqueror settings like firefox's firefox.cfg ?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Exilant> waylandbill: what do you mean, like chmod u-w ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konueror.rc?
<Exilant> or just save it as a profile and being able to restore that?
<spaci76> hi@ll
<ActionParsnip> hi spaci76
<waylandbill> Exilant: that's not a bad idea. Thanks.
<_Shade_> where can i expect alpha3 announcement? It's about to take off today according to the release schedule
<_Shade_> *where=when
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 topic
<waylandbill> Exilant: might even be able to change the user that owns the file to root to prevent possible chmod back to writabke
<femi> yo dudes linux rocks
<agm> my external hdd is not  working
<agm> cant see it in fdisk -l
<agm> not in lsusb
<agm> anothing happens in var/log/messages
<agm> even tried removing ehci_hcd
<waylandbill> femi: preaching to the chior. ;-)
<se7en> since 2 days on 2 different boxes i get Another window manager is already running on screen: 0 after compiz --replace ?????????????
<stmartin> how to play subtitle (.sub file) in movie player?
<Exilant> hm, maybe sth. in the updates was wrong, noticed my compiz doesn't work anymore either
<dappermuis> stmartin, there's a way to do it with mplayer
<dappermuis> just man mplayer and look for the part on subtitles
<stmartin> how to download it?
<dappermuis> sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<Jucato> stmartin: I think there's a way to load Subtitles in Kaffeine (Player menu -> Subtitles)
<Jucato> there's also kmplayer :)
<stmartin> and gxine?
<Jucato> Kaffeine uses Xine
<stmartin> It gives me message to write xvinfo
<stmartin> it tells me that my card doesn't support xv
<posingaspopular> amarak also uses kaffeine
<Jucato> posingaspopular: you mean amarok uses xine right? :D
<posingaspopular> yea thats what i mean
<posingaspopular> it's 7:45am over here, cut me some slack
<Jucato> sorry, I don't use slackware :)
<ActionParsnip> surely #slackware is advisable
<Pici> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * Jucato wonders if ActionParsnip is riding on the joke too... or just didn't get it :)
 * ActionParsnip just got here :P
<Jucato> then you didn't :P
<posingaspopular> i said it was early over here, cut me some slack. Jucato doesn't use slackware ;p
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, nice one :D
<stick> can enyone tell me how can i play mp3's in kubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, are you EST?
<ActionParsnip> !amarok | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | stick
<ubotu> stick: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<posingaspopular> ActionParsnip: central time
<jpatrick> stick: ^^
<stick> yes
<Jucato> jpatrick: now you did it... triggering stdin :P
<ActionParsnip> !mplayer | stick
<ubotu> stick: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<jpatrick> Jucato: ActionParsnip did it!
<ActionParsnip> Stick, you'll need the mp3 codec too
<stick> i habe the pplayer ...the problem is that i run it and it says that i don;t have the codec for it
<Jucato> jpatrick: oh sorry lol
<ActionParsnip> !codec | stick
<ubotu> stick: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: now you did it.. triggering stdin!
<jpatrick> Jucato: now you did it... twice :O
<Jucato> jpatrick: I know. stdin's going to kill me (now that's thrice)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, why?
<stick> thant it starts to download somenting it sais that he finisht install them ...and to restart Amarok...the the same shit all over again
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: it's more about annoying stdin that it is actually about blaming you (4 times now)
<ActionParsnip> Jucato, hahah keep it up
<ActionParsnip> stick: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok
<ActionParsnip> stick, amarok is a standard app in kubuntu :D
<stick> i'm a noob in kubuntu ...and it's hard for me to understand what yyou are trying to tell me
<ActionParsnip> stick, when you installed, you got amarok (cos it kicks ass)
<stick> but i wont give up ...i'mm full of microsoft shit to the bone ...so ..i'll try to search some documentation
<jpatrick> !language | stick, ActionParsnip
<ubotu> stick, ActionParsnip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> stick, they dont ship mp3 codecs due to some copyright stuff (i think)
<ActionParsnip> ass = a donkey ;)
<ActionParsnip> stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Jucato> ActionParsnip: nice try... but no :P
<ActionParsnip> stick, Open Amarok and play an mp3 file. Amarok will ask you if you would like to add mp3 support and then install the libxine1-ffmpeg package
<ActionParsnip> stick: or in konsole you can type sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<stick> sry my net is crap
<stick> enyway thx for help
<ActionParsnip> stick, you got it nailed?
<epssi> hello
<ActionParsnip> lo epssi
<stick> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<posingaspopular> hi epssi
<epssi> when i copy something from a usb stick or cd/dvd, the files have only read permissions on my computer by default. how can i change this?
<stick> !mp3
<ActionParsnip> stick: in konsole you can type sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> stick: that will give you mp3 codec
<stick> thank oyu
<stick> you
<stmartin> why I have "vesa" driver?
<TuxOtaku> !KDE4
<TuxOtaku> hmm
<ActionParsnip> stick: all playing now?
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<TuxOtaku> KDE 4 is supposed to be officially released tomorrow, right?
<Tm_T> TuxOtaku: and?
<stick> sudo apt-get install libxine1 -ffmpeg
<posingaspopular> yes TuxOtaku
<ActionParsnip> stick libxine1-ffmpeg
<stick> nothing happend
<ActionParsnip> stick:all one word
<TuxOtaku> will it be available from the kubuntu repos tomorrow?
<Tm_T> TuxOtaku: perhaps, should but who knows for sure
<stick> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> stick: yes
<Tm_T> TuxOtaku: I believe http://www.kubuntu.org will have info in the front page when they are available
<Tm_T> TuxOtaku: also it will be mentioned in the channel topic here
<stmartin> how to change the driver from vesa to nvidia?
<zero1> hi guys, anyone ever experience laptop resuming after hibernate, then just before you unlock the desktop it hibernates again?
<stick> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stick> nothing
<ActionParsnip> stick, what message do you get?
<stick> that command it doesen't do nothing
<stick> but guys ...i have Kubuntu ..all documentation that you gived me is for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> stick: so you type it in a console? Like a "DOS Prompt" window
<ActionParsnip> stick: apt is the same for all the buntus as well as any other distro using apt
<stick> i don't have some application taht ubuntu have ..at least i didn't find them
<stick> oo
<zero1> hi guys, anyone ever experienced laptop resuming after hibernate, then just before you unlock the desktop it hibernates again?
<ActionParsnip> stick: i'd do a sudo apt-get update first too
<stick> thx for you'r pacients(hope i'v speel it right) ActionParsnip
<stick> i'm from romania ...i understand english ...but my rightin ...:)
<ActionParsnip> stick np man
<ActionParsnip> stick: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> stick: you getting a tonne of updates now?
<stick> sudo apt-get install libxinel1-ffmpeg
<stick> Reading package lists... Done
<stick> Building dependency tree
<stick> Reading state information... Done
<stick> E: Couldn't find package libxinel1-ffmpeg
<stick> sry for flood
<stmartin> why my driver is "vesa"?
<llutz>  libxine1-ffmpeg
<Bauldrick> are there any decent visualizations for amarok ?
<zero1> has anyone experienced a laptop that immediately Hibernates  after Resume finishes???
<stmartin> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<solussd> vesa is 'default'
<stmartin> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stmartin> I have nvidia driver
<Jucato> stmartin: it's the default open source driver if your card wasn't detected properly
<stmartin> I have nvidia card*
<solussd> download it using the restricted driver installer
<Bauldrick> and I still can't get the track info for cd's with amarok
<Jucato> stmartin: then you can use either the open source driver (nv) o ruse restricted manager to get the binary nvidia driver
<stick> i'v runed the comand fosr updates....and ...
<stmartin> I have the nvidia-glx
<stmartin> installed
<llutz> stick that package is named "libxine1-ffmpeg" not libxinel1...
<stmartin> In Synaptic Package Manager
<ActionParsnip> stick, cool that will make sure your system is fully updates
<tzd> hi, I would like to know if i need to install any packages on Kubuntu Gutsy to be able to sync Korganizer and my mobile phone (Sony Ericsson k750) please?
<Jucato> stmartin: have you tried using the Restricted (Devices) Manager? System Settings -> Advanced tab
<ActionParsnip> tzd: http://clunixchit.blogspot.com/2007/07/syncing-mobile-phone-and-kontact-via.html
<zero1> has anyone experienced a laptop that immediately Hibernates  after Resume finishes???
<stick> damn ..i have big lag
<stick> do i need to have the cd with kubuntu n the cd-rom
<stick> ?
<llutz> stick: you just have to spell it right
<tzd> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<stmartin> why I get this message from mplayer "no Xvideo support for your video card available"?
<ActionParsnip> stmartin,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356128
<ActionParsnip> stmartin, did you google any?
<stmartin> yes
<stmartin> but I didn't find it
<stick> what i whanted to know is ...where do i get the updates form...from internet or from the instalation cd of kubuntu
<llutz> stick: internet
<stick> i'm not reciving any updates from the internet
<ActionParsnip> stick: the repositories online
<Jucato> stick: then your cdrom repository is still probably enabled, blocking the internet repositories
<Bauldrick> g#
<stick> sudo apt-get update
<stick> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<stick> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<stick> Reading package lists... Done
<stick> that's all that it does
<stick> nothing more ...
<stick> i saw cdrom:// ...... that's why i'v ask if i need the origina cd
<posingaspopular> !paste | stick
<ubotu> stick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stick> opz ...did i do something bad ?
<Jucato> stick: in Adept Manager, go to Adept menu -> Manage Repositories -> Third-party software tab -> uncheck the cdrom line
<tzd> just a simple question; if i have a packet installed already and get it once again with the command: "sudo apt-get install packetname" what will happen? Will i mess something up or will the system recognize it's already installed and automatically not install it?
<ActionParsnip> tzd: it will seethe existing one
<Jucato> tzd: it will say it's installed
<tzd> ActionParsnip: great, cheers!
<tzd> thx Jucato ;)
<posingaspopular> tzd: yea what Jucato said. it's okay. it wont break anything.
<tzd> posingaspopular: Right thanks mate :)
<stick> ok i'v done that
<stick>  sudo apt-get update
<stick> Get:1 http://archive.canonical.com gutsy Release.gpg [191B]
<stick> Hit http://archive.canonical.com gutsy Release
<stick> Hit http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Sources
<stick> Fetched 1B in 16s (0B/s)
<stick> Reading package lists... Done
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stick> so...what now ?
<stmartin> I did everything and my drivers are still vesa
<stmartin> should I change them manually in nvidia?
<Bauldrick> stick: sudo apt-get upgrade       ......   but what are you trying to do?
<stick> if i write ...sudo apt-get udate libxinel1-ffmpeg....will it update the mp3 codec ??
<Bauldrick> apt-get install libxinel1-ffmpeg
<stmartin> When I get in device manager, my nvidia card is unknown?
<stick> Couldn't find package libxinel1-ffmpeg
<epssi> when i copy something from a usb stick or cd/dvd, the files have only read permissions on my computer by default. how can i change this?
<Bauldrick> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Bauldrick> spelling
<stick> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<stick> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<stick> is only available from another source
<stick> E: Package libxine1-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<Darktan_> are there any programs for accessing a palm pilot for linux?
<stick> i thik i'm cursed
<stick> :))
<Athena18> hi
<Darktan_> hi
<stick> so the pckage is not available...now what do i do
<stick> hy
<Athena18> I've been told i can put synaptic in as my software manager...
<Athena18> me and adept have an allergy
<Athena18> i've finally updated everything...now how do i get it on? just go into adept and download it?
<Athena18> <stick> how are you cursed?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bazhang> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1280 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<Darktan_> crap, i was just gonna say that
<stick> look above ...what it told me about xinel
<stick> tha package is not available
<Athena18> before i came on...so i just do that...and it will be my package manager after that (can i get rid of adept...so synaptic will take care of updates and such?
<Athena18> xine...you might need to be in the non free repositories...they are legal outside the US (generally) but not always in (because of Microsoft patent)
<Athena18> just like PGP
<stick> enyway i'm noob ..in kubuntu at least ....maby i did somethig wrong ...i don't know
<Athena18> i'm used to KDE, just not Kubuntu...what is the problem
<Athena18> (been using it for over a year...year and half at least)
<bazhang> stick: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<stick> i whant to play mp3 and movies ....
<stick> if i knew how ...
<Athena18> you need to add non-free repositories...ubuntu doesn't like them...they need to be added manually
<bazhang> stick: please answer my question if you want help
<Athena18> mp3 is not *legal* on linux per say
<Athena18> (depends on country again)
<Tm_T> Athena18: depends also who says it
<stick> i don't know how to install enything man ...i just told you i'm noob...
<bazhang> stick: are you needing assistance or not?
<Athena18> so it isn't free...do you have the universe and multiuniverse repositories turned on?
<Athena18> <Tm_t> yes i agree...
<Tm_T> !mp3 | stick
<ubotu> stick: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Athena18> that's the robot isn't it?
<stick> tm_t
<bazhang> yea Athena18
<stick> what i't write on thows sitet i't doesent help me
<Athena18> there ARE ubuntu directories for it (haven't been in ubuntu for a while but i know they are there). Alternatively...older MEPIS one's might be compatible (before 7.0 we used ubuntu repositories)
<Athena18> do you know how to ADD a repository?
<Tm_T> stick: how it didn't help?
<bazhang> stick: if you need assistance you need to answer questions or do some reading--saying I am a noob will not help you solve your problem
<stick> because ///first i dont have other player beside Amrok...and there it speaks o Xinel
<stick> no i don't
<Tm_T> stick: Amarok uses Xine
<Jucato> it's xine, not xinel :)
<bazhang> :}
<Athena18> it speaks other languages...as well...likely those are installed just not the one's for MP# (try putting a CD in and you'll see)
<stick> oky my mistake
<Tm_T> please kids, try be helpful ;)
<bazhang> Tm_T: sorry
<Jucato> Tm_T: I have to emphasize that because earlier he entered libxinel1-ffmpeg, which gave him errors
<Jucato> just making sure that if he types a command or a package, it will be the correct one
<Tm_T> Jucato: uuh, that sounds fun then
<stick> look man ...i'm from romania ..i understand english but my righting is bad ...if you whant to help me ..ok ...if you whant to joke on me ..that's something else
<Tm_T> stick: we all are here to help
<bazhang> yes stick
<Athena18> my written french is terrible...but it CAN be read...i can understand your english
<stick> ok...i understant that it is very hard for you to help me ..in specialy i don;t understand al the terms that you use
<Jucato> stick: your english is fine. but the command line is less forgiving. a single wrong letter can make a big difference. which is how you got an error earlier
<Athena18> i've had my own frustrations with media...trying to get Kaffeine working can be hard...
<Athena18> (if you want it to do everything)
<Bauldrick> stick: tried ... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stick> ok..than i'v writet ok ..an it saind the package is not available
<stick> no that i did'n tryed
<stick> just a sec
<Tm_T> Athena18: does "all" here :/
<Captain_Haddock> Even though my integrated audio is detected as  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2), my kMix is empty and the tray icon has a glaring x on it. Any idea why?
<stick> Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Athena18> <TM-T> i'm a Cannuck...maybe we write different...then again maybe we don't!
<epssi> stick: open "add/remove programs" from the K-menu and install "kubuntu restricted extras"
<Athena18> cut and paste it into your command line stick...it worked for me (i'm still setting up my system and want the same stuff)
<Jucato> I don'tthink has the proper repositories enabled yet...
<Captain_Haddock> Athena18: I think there's only a "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Captain_Haddock> and a xubuntu, not a kubuntu
 * Jucato teaches Athena18 the joys of autocompleting nicknames using Tab
<Captain_Haddock> not sure
<Jucato> Captain_Haddock: there's a kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> ok
<bazhang> Captain_Haddock: there is a kubuntu as well
<Athena18> oh, i AM still learning IRC...i don't even know how to talk to someone particularly (i was just typing)
<Athena18> only recently registered my nick
<Jucato> now you know how :)
 * Captain_Haddock confirms - there is :P
<Jucato> !tab | Athena18
<ubotu> Athena18: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Athena18> captain haddock is this working?
<Athena18> nope
<Athena18> This is what I'll be learning Stick
<epssi> stick: if you cannot find this package, you need to open "edit software sources" in the "add/remove programs" window, and enable "restricted" and "multiverse"
<posingaspopular> Athena18: you'll pick it up soon enough
<bazhang> Athena18: type the first few letters then hit tab for the nick
<Athena18> i figure i will
<Athena18> just be tolerant!
 * Jucato points Athena18 to bazhang's instructions :)
<Athena18> i'll go read the instructions...just not this early in the morning...i've cut and pasted the address
<Tm_T> epsis_poissa: noooooo
<Captain_Haddock> any ideas on my sound issues?
<stick> aham
<Tm_T> epsis_poissa: ei awaynickejä kiitos
<Jucato> gah! I just remembered I need to fix that in add/remove...
<Athena18> printers can be a killer...it took me 10 days to get mine working on my old system (i think it will be quicker here...the problem was that the normal drivers had to be gotten rid of because it was multipurpose!)
<Athena18> but then i'm slow on that type of stuff
<Athena18> don't think my speakers are working yet either
<Athena18> ok i put in those exact commands for the different repositories...it asked me for my original CD...what does it need off there (it isn't saying...)
<Athena18> (hold on looks like it's found it...still that is a quirky way of doing things!)
<Athena18> stick 1. have you tried cutting and pasting the original command and 2. do you still have your CD?
<combinio> hi, do u know maybe how to connect router under linux ?
<Athena18> no idea...don't use one
<Athena18> hello combinio
<combinio> Athena18: heeeeeeeeello :))
<stick> ok...i'v done the edit souces ...but the thing is i can't install enythig because they are deactivated ...the appear in gray to me..the rest of that application(i have them allready ) i can olny uninstall them
<Athena18> I'm back...Adept drove me nuts again...but people explained there WAS a way to use Synaptic in KUbuntu (which was what i did with my old distro, but it had other features so i wanted to try moving on)
<Athena18> but you know i wanted to move...
<jussi01> Athena18: just install synaptic... I have that at work...
<tuxick> amazing, so many different interfaces to the same thing
<tuxick> and they all suck in their own way
<Athena18> that's what i'm doing...when i did it in the past through adept i ended up in dependency hell and the whole system broke down
<Athena18> yes, kubuntu is slow...i'm looking for two distro's...this being my slow one but easy to use (mostly)
<jussi01> Athena18: ok, so install it from the command line, sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Athena18> Freespire actually has FIREFOX set up to CRASH if you use the adblock!
<Athena18> every time i used adblock it crashed...otherwise it was fine!
<Athena18> talk about gall
 * Tm_T has everything running fine and fast
<SkyblastAtWork> Kubuntu is slow?
<SkyblastAtWork> News to me.
<Athena18> i have an older machine...yes for me it is slow.
<bazhang> SkyblastAtWork: not really no
<ibou> i have a problem with th function copy/paste. Its only copying the texte i copyed first but doesnt care about the texte i copyed after.
<Tm_T> !ot | FYI
<ubotu> FYI: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ibou> help please
<tuxick> Athena18: don't run kde on old machines
<tuxick> unless you add ram
<Athena18> I have a half gig of ram
<tuxick> that should do
<Tm_T> tuxick: no FUD there
<SkyblastAtWork> I have half a gig her on my work box
<Athena18> i tried using an xfce system....and well it was confusing
<SkyblastAtWork> 1.7GHz Celeron... crappy machine, but it works fine
<SkyblastAtWork> It's no demon, but neither is gnome on it
<tuxick> Tm_T: it's realistic, kde is heavier than a simple windowmanager like WM
<Athena18> this isn't bad, slow is relative...much faster than windows...I"m a p3 933mh gal
<jussi01> Athena18: ok, cool. have you installed synaptic now?
<Tm_T> tuxick: I know, but still it's FUD
<tuxick> not intended as such
<Athena18> the machine is still putting on all sorts of stuff...although synaptic is on it's way
<Tm_T> tuxick: I'm long time WM user
<Athena18> WM?
<tuxick> then you know the difference ;)
<tuxick> windowmaker
<jussi01> Athena18: :)
<Athena18> (i'm still looking for a second distro?)
<Tm_T> tuxick: I do, and KDE runs just fine even with 64 MB ram
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stick> ok...i'v done the edit souces ...but the thing is i can't install enythig because they are deactivated ...the appear in gray to me..the rest of that application(i have them allready ) i can olny uninstall them
<Tm_T> jussi01: krhm
<tzd> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tzd> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tuxick> Tm_T: that's UNFUD :)
<Athena18> UNFUD?
<tuxick> dunno what to call it
<stick> so ...can enyone tell me why i can't install eny program beside the ones i have ?
<Athena18> KDE is much faster than any comparable MS product...it's more a matter of what you are willing to accept
<tuxick> Athena18: maybe you have kde configured with all bells and whistles on?
<Athena18> have you tried seeing if you have a problem with your repositories generally stick...guys what is the apt for checking your system generally?
<stick> ha ?
<Athena18> <tuxick> actually not very many, that is why it runs ok...i just like the feel of it being real fast!
<tuxick> how fast is CPU?
<Athena18> 933
<tuxick> and which part is slow anyway?
<jussi01> stick: could you repeat your problem exactly for me?
<Athena18> someone told it to me yesterday...i needed to use it to update my system...could be causing the problem stick
<Tm_T> Athena18: tuxick: like to join #kubuntu-offtopic ?
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee
<stick> so ...i'v runed add/reomve programs....
 * posingaspopular puts on a cup of genii
<Athena18> joined
<bazhang> he cant play mp3 with amarok jussi01; needs to add kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> posingaspopular: Hiya :)
<stick> the window appears..in left with the categories ...accesibilitis ..development ...and so on....
<Jucato> actually I think he needs proper repos...
<bazhang> that too
 * Jucato is a bit too tired to think how to go about this though :(
<stick> for example i go to system...i have the list with the programs
<Athena18> are you in the terminal stick?
<Athena18> where you can only type in letters and numbers nothing to click
<jussi01> stick: follow these instructions exactly. go to kmenu -> system -> adept manager -> adept menu -> manage repositories and then make sure all the boxes are ticked
<stick> it begin to dnload something
<jussi01> stick: and so it should
<jussi01> stick: when its done, search for kubuntu-restricted-extras in the adept that you have open, then click it, click install, then click apply
<stick> now i'm upgrading distribution
<stick> to 7.10
<stick> right on ...mi programs are finely activated ..i can install them
<stick> ok...now i must install kubuntu restricted extras no ?
<jussi01> yes, with the -'s
<stick> with what ?
<stick> man this si osome ...so many programs
<stick> :D
<jussi01> stick: thats why the search is there
<stick> ies...i'v write xine...but it's deactivavted
<jussi01> stick: did you find kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<stick> i can't install it ...shoul i run the command now ....sudo apt-get
<stick> yes ...al the other programs are activated now ..beside Xine
<jussi01> stick:in kmenu->> system -> konsole type: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stick> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jussi01> stick: close adept
<jussi01> then try again
<stick> right on ...love du
<jussi01> stick: its installing now?
<stick> yup...
<stick> :D
<stick> thank you very much
<jussi01> stick: excellent. come back if you have any other issues :D
<jussi01> no probs
<stick> oky doki
<stick> hop i wasn't a pain in the ...ss
<jussi01> !stupid | stick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> grr
<stick> =))
<jussi01> stick: there are no stupid questions ;)
<stick> yeah...only stupid people
<jussi01> !dumb | stick
<stick> =))
<ubotu> stick: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<jussi01> :)
<stick> very nice
<Captain_Haddock> Is there a recommended way to force Linux to redetect my hardware?
<stick> whell i'm only at the begining of a long jurny
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: which hardware in particular?
<Captain_Haddock> my sound card mainly
<Captain_Haddock> I moved a Gutsy hard drive from one machine to another.
<Captain_Haddock> The sound card was previously detected fine on a fresh gutsy install.
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: Im not certain of the proceedure there but i suspect it will include modprobing the new module for the card
<Captain_Haddock> Actually, the (integrated) card is being detected fine, I believe. KMix just doesn't detect it, nor do I get any sound.
<Captain_Haddock> aplay -l gives "aplay: device_list:204: no soundcards found..."
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: have you looked under system settings - sound system - hardware tab?
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: what kind of s/c is it btw?
<Captain_Haddock> jussi01: it's set to autodetect - there's no mention of my hardware though.
<Captain_Haddock> 20:00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Captain_Haddock> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: hmmm, I think that was one of the intel hda problematic ones, have a look at
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> but check for sure, i cant remember for certain
<Captain_Haddock> jussi01: Looking. This is an AMD board though.
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: ahh... maybe no then...
<Captain_Haddock> jussi01: what would I modprobe?
<stick> he he ...i'm listening mp3'd thank's a lot guys!
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: you need to find out the appropriate module for it, but I am by no means certain that will fix it
<jussi01> stick: great to hear :D
<Captain_Haddock> jussi01: any idea how to go about finding the associated module?
<Captain_Haddock> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: one moment.... I have an nvidia desktop.
<jussi01> Captain_Haddock: juust having a look
<Captain_Haddock> thanks jussi01, nosrednaekim
<thewhitepelican> where can I find the md5sum for gutsyy?
<jussi01> thewhitepelican: here: http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<thewhitepelican> ty
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: the module is called snd_intel8x0
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: this is a Gigabyte amd board :(
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: AND.. take a look at "lshw" to see if your sound device already has a an accosiaced driver
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: yes, I know, but thats what my AMD/nvidia desktop uses for the kernel module,
<nosrednaekim> my AMD/ATI laptop actually uses the hda_intel driver so don't let the name bother you
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: thanks. lshw gives the following output for audio: http://pastebin.com/m242e1d43
<wraithmagi> here's one u guys probably haven't heard in a while....
<wraithmagi> I have an old zip 100 usb drive that I'm trying to create a bootable disk from...
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: ok, run "sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0"
<wraithmagi> I don't have a win 95/Me box and the norton zip tool won't rune under wine.
<wraithmagi> any ideas how to create a bootable zip 100 disk?
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: does the unclaimed imply that there's no associated driver?
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: yeah
<genii> wraithmagi: I have done that, but was able in my bios to make the zip drive appear as a hd and not a floppy
<genii> wraithmagi: Otherwise you may want to format it as a bootable dos disk and then use syslinux on it
<wraithmagi> genii:  The box I need to boot from zip has an internal zip250 in a modular bay... it's an older lappy.
<wraithmagi> genii: ok... how to format as bootable dos?  Norton rescue won't work with wine and I've got XP on my other 2 boxes?
<wraithmagi> genii: I try format j: /s and says invalid parameters or something like that... is there a way to make bootable dos zip thru Kubuntu?
<genii> wraithmagi: I'd suggest to get a boot disk image for 98 or so from bootdisk.com, then also the dos driver for the zip and put it on there. Boot to that floppy, format the zip drive from dos cli. then put the syslinux on it, along with whatever images you want it to load
<wraithmagi> k. I'll check to see if there is a dos driver for it.
<genii> Work needs me, leaving a few minutes but not /away
<wraithmagi> genii: u know where to get a DOS driver?
<genii> wraithmagi: Let me look
<stick> ok...i wanted to ask you somenthing about my laptop
<genii> wraithmagi: http://home.netcom.com/~deepone/zipjaz/dos.html seems useful here
<wraithmagi> genii:  yeah, but no usb support.... what about setting up a virtual machine in vmware and just running the norton app from there?  I do have a win 95 disk somewhere...
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.23.html also lists hda_intel.c
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: so I would do a sudo modprobe hda_intel.c ?
<genii> wraithmagi: linux sees the drive already? If so as what device
<stick> when i close my laptop lid...it enters in stand by ....
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: without the c
<nosrednaekim> and the .
<stick> can enyone tell me how to dezactivate the option
<wraithmagi> sda1
<nosrednaekim> stick: right click on the little battery in the system tray
<stick> i know it's somewere in power managment
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: FATAL: Module hda_intel not found.
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: snd_hda_intel
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: snd_intel8x0 <-- I tried it with this and it gave no output nor any errors
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: ah... then try lshw again
<stick> ies ..i have suspens ...hibernate...Cpu policy ...restore ..an Quit
<wraithmagi> but when I goto system settings/disks it just shows as sda.
<stick> yes*
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: still "Unclaimed" :(
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: then try snd_hda_intel
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim:  FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<nosrednaekim> hmm not the right menu... try left clicking on the icon
<stick> At cpu option i have 3 options dynamic ...powersave and performance
<stick> ooo
<stick> ok
<wraithmagi> genii:  you be on later?  I'm going to be late for class...
<stick> done
<genii> wraithmagi: I'll be on today another 5 hours
<wraithmagi> genii:  cool... gotta go... I'll probably be back on in like 2 hrs. or so.
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: weird.
<genii> wraithmagi: OK, I'll be around. Don't be late for your class :)
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: it resolves OK on your box?
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: might try searching for that sound chip and "ubuntu" on google
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: yup..i'm using it right now.
<wraithmagi> thx!
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: FYI - it is detected fine on a fresh Gutsy install. This is an upgraded install on a different hard drive that I've had to move over to this system.
<Captain_Haddock> So, I'm not sure what's going on.
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: yeah, well, sometimes things like this happen when you move things from one computer to another.
<mith__> hi all! can anybody help me with lazarus?
<nosrednaekim> mith__: he's already alive.... he don't need no help.
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<nosrednaekim> XD
<bazhang> haha
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: you think I can do anything with the drivers available for download here? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.23.html
<Captain_Haddock> There's no special section for Debian or Ubuntu in it though.
<Captain_Haddock> Just RHEL, Fedora, Suse and SLES
<mith__> thanks but it needs the "Free pascal source directory"....where can i find it?
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: i'm sure the drivers are already in the kernel.... you just have to find out which exact module
<colorlessblueide> Is there anyone who might be able to help with networking via a router?
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: I see.
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: Thanks for your time mate. Much appreciated!
<nosrednaekim> mmhm, NP
<mith__> how can i download the "Free pascal source directory" ? and where?
<stmartin> why the subtitle is not shown in the kaffetine?
<BluesKaj> colorlessblueide, a local network LAN , with windows on another pc
<BluesKaj> ?
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Basically a laptop running kubuntu 7.04 (currently) via the ethernet connection on a Linksys router.  I have some set-up questions which I haven't been able to figure out the answer on as of yet.
<BluesKaj> ok, colorlessblueide , so just dhcp to the router ?
<E_mE> does KDE applications such as Kopete rely on KDE for network settings? because when ever im at home Kopete and karegator refuses to work (using my wireless connection). but when im in the office plugged in to a lan connection it works fine.
<mith__> how can i download the "Free pascal source directory" ? and where?
<E_mE> the thing is, Firefox and other non-kde applications appear to work fine
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Yep.  Not sure how properly to set up router or kubuntu.  Get an error after ifup eth0 of "chmod: cannon access /etc/resolv.conf.dhclient-new': No such file or directory."   Also have gateway question on the router setting.
<genii> mith__: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2174&package_id=2252&release_id=538225
<nosrednaekim> E_mE: thats a problem with knetworkmanager and to a greater extent a kde service called KDED
<E_mE> nosrednaekim: how can i resolve it?
<E_mE> nosrednaekim: or where can i find out how to resolve it?
<nosrednaekim> E_mE: try killing the KDED process
<nosrednaekim> or, if you don't use knetworkmanager, kill it
<genii> mith__: You want either the amd or i386 fpc deb from there.
<E_mE> nosrednaekim: can i turn the services off permently?
<mith__> genii: thanks i try it now
<Jeroi> how can I get np: playing song with amarok and konversation?
<BluesKaj> colorlessblueide, right click on the knetworkmanager, check the wired network box, then manual configuration , checking the network interface ,routes and domain name for the internal IP
<zeEez> Are there going to be KDE 4.0 final packages for gutsy when it comes out in 2 days ?
<nosrednaekim> zeEez: yep
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Thanks.  Checking.  There have been some changes since last I looked, which appear to be taking.  Standby.
<zeEez> nosrednaekim: cool, thanks
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<nosrednaekim> they will be in that repo ^^
<lascar> i don't like the way it looks :-(
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Yes, it's now picking up the DNS, etc., from the router, and has the correct gateway setting.  What I think it was doing was having its DHCP requiest serviced by a *remote* router on my homeLAN.   But . . . still don't understand the resolv.conf.dhcp-client error.
<ryan__> lascar: Then fix it. :)
<stmartin> I  installed 100 programs for video, and still can't go subtitles work?
<lascar> should be able to work with vlc
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Also, are you familiar with router settings?  I'm more of an apps programmer than a systems type, and some of this is a bit mysterious.
<Saille> hi
<lascar> ryan_: you misunderstand.  It's clunky.  Period.
<lascar> kde 3 = best for me.
<Saille> is it possible to start xampp without sudo, just as normal user?
<BluesKaj> colorlessblueide, trying the CLI option commands to setup a LAN with dhcp and routers is no longer necessary ...the knetworkmanager does a good job recognizing the router/gateway
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/m5913a95d <-- lsmod seems to hint that the hda_intel driver is already being used :o
<BluesKaj> colorlessblueide, I just setup the router for various apps , otherwise I don't fool with the automatic settings , if the router is giving proper access to to the net.
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj:  Yes, I hadn't noticed it before.  Thanks for pointing it out.   Do you have a recommended source of info for my router settings ( two Linksys WRT54Gs spread throughout the house).
<Captain_Haddock> colorlessblueide: damn annoying how the DHCP and subnet masks are hard coded in those admin panels :/
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: not hda_intel... but the 8x0 is working.. or at least modprobed
 * Captain_Haddock just wanted to say that
<BluesKaj> hmm, 2 routers eh , not familiar with such a setup, colorlessblueide... I use just one router with 2 pcs and a laptop (all wired)
<Captain_Haddock> nosrednaekim: I see. I think I'm going to give up for today. Thanks again.
<nosrednaekim> Captain_Haddock: ok.
<nosrednaekim> sorry:(
<Captain_Haddock> But it's still great that I can just move my HD around from one system to another and still use Linux :)
<Captain_Haddock> colorlessblueide: what is the issue exactly.
<Captain_Haddock> ?
<BluesKaj> colorlessblueide, and I'm not familiar with Linksys setups
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Sorry, had to answer the door.  Basically, the setup is . . .
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: One wireless/ethernet router hooked up to cable modem.  A second wireless/ethernet router hooked in another room.  The wireless (in part) connects the two, so that the remote room computer can get out to the internet.  Does that make sense so far?
<llutz> colorlessblueide: so the 2nd wireless-router needs to be in WDS mode to act as a repeater
<Captain_Haddock> colorlessblueide: shouldn't you be using a repeater instead of another router?
<Captain_Haddock> or that
 * Dr_willis was just thinking that. :)
<BluesKaj> colorlessblueide, wireless isn't my forte', so i'll hand you over to Captain_Haddock or some other heavy hitter in the wireless area
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<colorlessblueide> Er, what is "WDS mode"?   :-)     It says "Wireless Mode:  AP" , and "Wireless Network Mode:  Mixed"  on the remote.
<llutz> colorlessblueide: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Distribution_System
<BluesKaj> routers are cheap , so why bother with repeaters :)
<Dr_willis> Less confguration hassles?
<Dr_willis> :)
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Thanks for the robohelp & wiki references.  Let me read those before bothering anyone else.  BTW, the local and remote wireless both seem to have more-or-less the same settings.
<llutz> many linksys work fine with 3rd-party firmware, which do all these nice new things ;)
<colorlessblueide> BluesKaj: Also, the remote is hooked via ethernet to a computer.   I guess that seemed like a good idea at the time.
<llutz> colorlessblueide: the pcs in room #2 are connected wireless  to the 2nd router?
<llutz> colorlessblueide: then your 2nd router should act as wireless-client
<colorlessblueide> llutz: No, the PC in room #2 is connected via cable to second router.
<llutz> colorlessblueide: ya, i just saw it too late ;)
<llutz> colorlessblueide: what brand is the router?
<colorlessblueide> llutz: Linksys  WRT54G
<llutz> colorlessblueide: consider dd-wrt or tomato as firmware on that, it should do what you need. i don't know if the original firmware will
<kalorin`> never heard of tomato
<llutz> colorlessblueide: www.dd-wrt.com, www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<llutz> kalorin`: tomato ftw! :)
<kalorin`> dd-wrt works very well for me on my linksys WRT-54G
<llutz> kalorin`: tomato 1.13 on wrt54gl here, just... yessss
<kalorin`> I went that route because the crappy default firmware woudln't allow static IP assignment
<colorlessblueide> llutz: The current firmware (a friend hooked it up for my kids when I was out) works as far as that goes; it just looks as if, when a dhcprequest is made via ethernet to router#1, it is being supplied by router#2 (via wireless).  Strange
<llutz> kalorin`: that's why i did too
<colorlessblueide> llutz: I suspect my friend did a firmware change, as he's wont to do such sort of things.
<llutz> colorlessblueide: seems as there's kind of "network-seperation" active, which separates wlan from ethernet
<llutz> colorlessblueide: maybe check router-settings
<genii> kalorin`: I agree about dd-wrt, I use it myself.
<colorlessblueide> llutz: I have both router webadmin pages open in a browser right now, trying to figure out what settings should be.
<fender> blub
<sigma_1234> anyone know where i can check why kubuntu is suddenly jerking when i play video files?
<sigma_1234> ive had kubuntu on that laptop for a few months and only now it started playing up
<epssi> when i copy something from a usb stick or cd/dvd, the files have only read permissions on my computer by default. how can i change this?
<nosrednaekim> epssi: don't copyas root
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output for a start. then its possible its a hdma issue.. or couldbe some other process going onin the background sigma_1234  check htop, or top to see if anythingis  else is running
 * ScorpKing loves dd-wrt..
<Dr_willis> epssi,  how are you copying these files?
<epssi> right-click, copy, paste
<Dr_willis> You can always set themwriteable. I may be that the devices are getting mounted read only. so the copy is cloneing the permissions.
<Dr_willis> Ive never seen that happen however. I just recall seeing the execute bit always getting set some times when copying things from cd/vfat partitions
<Dr_willis> I tend to use a command like ---> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<Dr_willis> To set all files permissions properly when they get messed up.
<Dr_willis> and if its directories that are messed up --> find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<epssi> well the mounted devices/disks are read+write
<epssi> it's not a big problem to change the permissions afterwards but i guess there's a solution for this
<epssi> im not familiar with "find" yet
<Dr_willis> Check the mount/fstab entries I guess. unless of thource they are automounted
<Dr_willis> try    find -type d -print0
<Dr_willis> as a test. :) should print out all directories
<Dr_willis> the 'trick' to rember is that directories must be executable in order for you to access the dir.
<Dr_willis> so if i get a messed up bunch of files in a single dir. with lots of messed up dirs..
<parkin_> anyone know a software that can quickly add text in the corner of multiple pictures?
<epssi> im sorry but some of this is going over my head : )
<Dr_willis> I normally fix the dirs first, then the files. with those commands. (i got them as an alias)
<Dr_willis> epssi,  read up on how linux handles file permissions.. its rather straight forward. :)
<Dr_willis> then build from there.
<Dr_willis> parkin_,  the Imagemagik tools might be able to do that.
<parkin_> k
<Dr_willis> parkin_,  they are the jack-of-all-trades-tools for a lot of things.
<sigma_1234> parkin_: i dont think that has been invented yet
<epssi> uhh yeah i should but using guis is the way for me :P
<parkin_> okok ill try thanks
<Freddy_Cats> Hii
<Dr_willis> I thought i saw an imagmagic tool that could overlay a image over another one.. but that would be good for a static/single/unchangeing text perhaps.
<Dr_willis> or logo.
<Dr_willis> epssi,  I got one command that fixes all my files. :)  as i want.
<Dr_willis> If you mixx/match different distros/machines/users - you can get the permissions really messed up
<epssi> i'd rather fix this so they copy with read and write permissions in the beginning
<sigma_1234> how different is koffice to openoffice?
<Tm_T> very
<Tm_T> and yet, not really
<Tm_T> sigma_1234: how about trying them?
<Lynoure> sigma_1234: Just try it, unless you are all out of disk space :)
<sigma_1234> im not out of disk space. i dont have the bandwidth to download it!
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: it doesn't do as good of a job on docs, thats for sure
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: well, I don't use either of docs and spreadsheets I use KSpread
<Pinguliten> Any chance one could get a bit help with with a kubuntu installation? Disc checked out ok before I started installation, live cd part of disc wouldn't boot so I did a text installation without any errors. Upon rebooting and after some initial lines when starting up the screen is just blank. It is a laptop with an nvidia chipset so is there any way to get some barebone graphic interface until I've located better dri
<jpatrick> s/of/for
<sigma_1234> i hear koffice2 will be impressive
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: first of all, is it Gutsy?
<Pinguliten> 7.10 dvd
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: can you boot failsafe mode?
<epssi> pinguliten some nvidia cards dont work with the "nvidia" drivers installed by default. so you could change Xorg.conf to use vga driver and then download and install the right ones
<Pinguliten> There is a recovery mode which seems to freeze after a while
<epssi> if this is the case
<sigma_1234> !vector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vector - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_1234> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Pinguliten> Recovery boot freezes at 5.236000
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: could you give me the exact model number for the laptop?
<Pinguliten> Hmmm, think it was a hp tx1270eo
<nosrednaekim> should say somewhere on the case
<Pinguliten> yeah, tx1270eo
<Pinguliten> or hp pavillion tx1000
<Pinguliten> think the tx1000 is more of a model family though
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> yeah, thats good enough
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457439
<Pinguliten> Why thank you.
<Pinguliten> I think I'll read through all this before I take up more of your time.
<Pinguliten> Thank you for your help, it is appriciated.
<nosrednaekim> k, thats cool.
<Ravestream_> omg Liux realy hates me !
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: why?
<Ravestream_> jpatrick:  i does thing i dont tell it to
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: like?
<CyberFly> can someone assist me with samba ?
<stmartin> how to restart computer through Terminal?
<jpatrick> stmartin: "sudo reboot"
<nosrednaekim> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ravestream_> jpatrick:  2 days ago i installed kubunto  everything works fine
<Ravestream_> jpatrick:  i innstall updates and some stuff ..
<Ravestream_> then i cant loog in nextime i install
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<Ravestream_> soo.. reinstall.
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: that's just weird
<Ravestream_> jpatrick:  installs on same pc same cd
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: I've always done updates and backports, no problems
<Ravestream_> this time my nic dont wokt
<Ravestream_> work*
<Ravestream_> well i needed to aktivate it
<mark__> how do i get something to show in storage media thats in the media folder?
<Ravestream_> so everything workt fine yesterday
<jpatrick> mark__: it should be there, /media = media:/
<mark__> i've done: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<CyberFly> mmh
<mark__> thats what i thought but its not
<CyberFly> anyone tell me how I mount something with different ownership?
<Ravestream_> well today i start my baby up .. ohhh nice ..640x480 and cant go higher
<mark__> how do i set it to automatically mount?
<Ravestream_> and i havent done shit sinse yewsterday
<jussi01> !language | Ravestream_
<ubotu> Ravestream_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nosrednaekim> CyberFly: than.....
<Ravestream_> jpatrick:  no im totaly newbie
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: then, try that :)
<Ravestream_> jpatrick: it want a lot of info .. what if i choos wrong ?
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.backup
<jpatrick> (even it backs up when you do it)
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: cp it back if something goes wrong
<Ravestream_> jpatrick:  cp ?  u know first time (almost) using linux
<Bauldrick> whats the hardy channel #kubuntu+1 ??
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: no... #ubuntu+1
<jpatrick> Bauldrick: #ubuntu+1
<Bauldrick> ta
<jpatrick> Ravestream_: CoPy
<Ravestream_> what happes if i stop in middle of sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ravestream_> couse i dont have half the info i need
<nosrednaekim> Ravestream_: anything you don't know the info for, leave as deafult
<Ravestream_> why do i need so mych info to get proper screen resulution that workt fine before last boot ?
<Ravestream_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ravestream_> ups
<Ravestream_> all i want is a change driver button..
<Ravestream_> or .. that kubunto dont change a already working config like it want
<nosrednaekim> Ravestream_: well, then go through the whole dialog and chose the edfaults until you get to the screen
<Ravestream_> and the sy linux is smooth
<Ravestream_> 10 minutes to change somthing that takes 10 sek in windows :)
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Bauldrick> Ravestream_: who says that!?
<Dr_willis> Lets see... last night i had to reboot windows twice to get my Display working right.. vs just restarting the X server....
<Dr_willis> but... we dont want to get sta4rted in a linux vs windows war.
<Dr_willis> X is supposed to get the proper modes and information from the monitor. some monitors dont proplely send that info.
<Dr_willis> as for drivers.. well.. thats a flamewar waiting for a match. :P i wont start that./
 * Dr_willis goes back to editing his fusesmb wiki page.
<ardchoille> Where would I go to learn more about the steps Kubuntu takes from boot to kdm being ready?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  i rember a 'from grub to bash prompt' howto at tldp.org
<Dr_willis> but thats not kubuntu specific.
<ardchoille> Yeah, I would like to learn more about how Kubuntu handles things
<Dr_willis> But it had some very good general info.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Will look, thanks
<Dr_willis> and if you dontknow the general parts that all the disrtos use.. how willyou realize that kubuntu is different. :)
<ardchoille> True
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu disrtos normally use 'upstart' for one thing. thats a big diff. that is not noticealbe much. Because it works so well.
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<alumno> buenas
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu disrtos normally dont use the runlevels/inittab file like a lot of other disrtos do either.
<alumno> can you give me the link to the spanish kubuntu channel?
<alumno> please?
<Dr_willis> !sp
<alumno> !sp
<ardchoille> !es
<Dr_willis> or was it !es
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alumno> !es
<alumno> arigato gozaimas
<Ravestream_> Bauldrick:  i have heard people sy it so smooth.. and stable ..
<alumno> ^
<alumno> ^^
<Ravestream_> hell no .. its as unstable as win me
<Dr_willis> Ravestream_,  depends on the person/machine/hardware/other things. -
<Ravestream_> Dr_willis:  well not in this case..
<Dr_willis> I can say that on my laptop - kubuntu has been the best linux ive tried. and its much speedier then windows was.
<Ravestream_> a "normal" pc
<Ravestream_> clean install
<nosrednaekim> Linux is user freindly.... its just picky who its users are ;)
<Dr_willis> we can goon and on spouting meaniless  'wellit dident do this and that' and it all is pointless.
<Dr_willis> there is no such thing as a
<Dr_willis> normal pc. :)
<Ravestream_> and it has lots of problem ..
<oem> kick
<Dr_willis> State the specific problems..and work on one at a time.. thats about all you can do. we dont have a magic 'fix everything' button.
<Ravestream_> Dr_willis:  no .. notice "normal"
<Dr_willis> there IS no 'normal
<Dr_willis> every bios/chipset/mb can have quirks.
<Ravestream_> Dr_willis:  okej .. i dont have a lot of odd stuff
<stmartin> why I receive blank screen after installing nvidia driver (I have GeForce 8400GS
<stmartin> it seems that sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf is making problem
<stmartin> I can't write in "nvidia"
<ardchoille> stmartin: Are you using gnome?
<stmartin> yes
<jpatrick> !gksudo | stmartin
<ubotu> stmartin: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Dr_willis> stmartin,  i thought the nvidia tools/installer automaticially changed that file.
<stmartin> yes
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: It does.. *if* you run it
<stmartin> that's true
<stmartin> I must change it from "nvidia" to "vesa"
<imitation> Hi, i've got a wierd thing going on with my keyboard: after holding shift for about 10 sec, my computer first beeps, after another 10sec it enables some kind of "keyboard lock" in which you have to hold every key for about 2sec to have it input something.
<stmartin> I don't know what is the prob.
<Dr_willis> imitation,  i recall some sort of 'disabled user feature' that sounds a lot like that.
<nosrednaekim> imitation: press shift for another 10 seconds and I think you should be able to turn it off
<Dr_willis> Ive seen similer things in.. Ghasp.. Windows! :)
<imitation> how can i the whole thing off?
<Dr_willis> normally ya only notice it after you are playing a game for a while and the keyboard starts goofing up.
<imitation> *turn
<stmartin> can u give me some recommedation?
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: if you are on gnome, you belong over in #ubuntu
<stmartin> but none helps there
<stmartin> :)
<Hirvinen> imitation: K menu -> System settings -> Accessibility -> Accessibility -> Modifier keys -> [ ] Use sticky keys
<rothchild> evenin' all
<stmartin> !gnome
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: ok, are you in X? or on the command line?
<stmartin> yes
<Hirvinen> imitation: In the same place: Keyboard filters -> [ ] Use slow keys and Activation Gestures -> [ ] Use gestures for activating sticky keys and slow keys
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: which one?
<stmartin> X server
<stmartin> I don't know very much about ubuntu, I am newbie
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: ok, then do this "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<imitation> none of it is activated, had to turn off gestures. Now it works, THANK YOU
<stmartin> ok
<stmartin> nosrednaekim: I did it.
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: did it give you a text file?
<nosrednaekim> in it should be a -- Section "Device"
<stmartin> yes
<nosrednaekim> and within that -- Driver "nvidia"
<stmartin> Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<stmartin>     Driver         "vesa"
<nosrednaekim> well, its vesa right now.
<nosrednaekim> you want it to be nvidia?
<tuxick> try nv :)
<stmartin> If I try to change it to "nvidia" it will give me blank on boot
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: well, what do you want it to be then?
<Greenery> stmartin: u installed the restricted driver from ubuntu?
<stmartin> Greenery: I installed from nvidia.com, and I tried with envy
<ardchoille> !nvy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<stmartin> but I have no Restricted Manager
<stmartin> I have ubuntu 6.06 LTS Dapper :)
<ardchoille> stmartin: Well, you are using gnome and should be in the #ubuntu channel for gnome-specific stuff :)
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: oh... I see... did you try installing any nvidia drivers?
<Pinguliten> nosrednaekim: Got it up and running now, thanks alot mate!
<stmartin> yes
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: sweet....
<stmartin> nosrednaekim:yes
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: I'm glad you could figure it out on your own... thats the way to learn :)
<Pinguliten> Tell me about it
<LeAstrale> hi everybody
<Pinguliten> When I installed ubuntu on my stationary I had hell
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: using which method
<Pinguliten> First time I touched linux and I had to compile my gpu driver.
<stmartin> I just told you, 1-st using envy, second downloading drivers (from nvidia.com) for 8400GS
<Pinguliten> Including installing everything requierd to compile and use it.
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: Via?
<ardchoille> stmartin: Have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Pinguliten> Hmm? had an ati card
<stmartin> ardchoille: yes. But my card is not on the list
<Pinguliten> Then a big update came and suddenly my network card wouldn't work anymore.
<stmartin> unfortenately
<ardchoille> stmartin: 85** ?
<mhiku> ive logged as root, then when i use vncserver, everything works fine, now i created an account, now when i logged in a vncserver, only a console is up, how can i fix to have kde gui menus again?
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: ah ok
<stmartin> 8400GS
<ardchoille> stmartin: Yeah
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: envy is not a good thing to use, though you can probably tell that by now
<ardchoille> !sudo | mhiku
<ubotu> mhiku: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sparrw> at home when i insert a sd card i get a popup asking what i want to do, at work i get nothing.  whats up?
<stmartin> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nosrednaekim> sparrw: is it the same computer?
<sparrw> no
<stmartin> I am desperate
<stmartin> I don't know what to do.
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: can you download Gutsy?
<sparrw> nosrednaekim: different computers
<stmartin> I will download 7.10 version, and try
<stmartin> should I delete the 6.06 version?
<stmartin> or I should upgrade?
<Assid> heya
<LeAstrale> stmartin: fresh install
<Assid> how do i get ubuntu to have kde option in the startup?
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: fresh install
<nosrednaekim> Assid: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deksotp
<epssi> kubuntu-desktop
<genii> yes
 * genii hands nosrednaekim a mug of coffee
<nosrednaekim> hot chocolate please
<Assid> okay
<Assid> is there a good monitoring type app for checking datatransfr and stuff?
<Assid> like gkrellm?
 * genii  turns nosrednaekim's mug of coffee into hot chocolate
<sparrw> how do i get usb flash storage auto mount/open to work?
<nosrednaekim> Assid: ksysgaurd probably does that
<nosrednaekim> sparrw: if its deifferent computers... its probably a hardware issue
<sparrw> nosrednaekim: great answer
<sparrw> nosrednaekim: the card reader works fine in both computers
<nosrednaekim> sparrw: oh.... heh... it was a good try :)
<stmartin> nosrednaekim: how to do fresh install?
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: do you have alot of stuff saved on your computer?
<nosrednaekim> sparrw: wait... the hardware works fine under windows, or under linux?
<gustavonarea> Hello. How do I completely remove compiz? I'm using Kubuntu Gutsy and I wanted to give Compiz-Fusion a try, but I don't want it anymore... I've already removed all of the packages I installed, but Compiz is still working. Thanks in advance.
<stmartin> nosrednaekim: no.
<Assid> its just impossible to get help from ubuntu folks
<Assid> and things just start acting funny
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: then burn what you have on a cd, reinstall with the gutsy cd and cpoy the stuff back
<stmartin> how to reinstall?
<stmartin> to format the hard disk?
<rothchild> gustavonarea: alt f2 and kwin --replace
<gustavonarea> rothchild: that used to work, but now it doesn't
<rothchild> gustavonarea: sounds like you need to double check what packages you have uninstalled
<stmartin> nosrednaekim: to format the whole hard disk?
<gustavonarea> rothchild: I removed everything with the text "compiz" and "emerald"
<nosrednaekim> stmartin: no, chose manual partitionsing and select your partition, it will format it and install anew
<gustavonarea> I removed them some days ago and kwin was working just fine, but I'm getting this error since the lastest upgrade (today)
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<rothchild> gustavonarea:  what happens when you try kwin --replace in a konsole rather than using alt f2? (if it spits up error messages then we have some clues to work from)
<gustavonarea> rothchild: here's the output: http://rafb.net/p/nk3Qin99.html
<noaXess> with which command can i check if usb-storage is available/installed?
<Stilo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> lsmod
<gustavonarea> rothchild: I'm sorry... I killed `kwin --replace` because it was taking a lot of time, but after that, I could not type nor click on nothing
<noaXess> genii: lsmod | grep usb?
<genii> noaXess: Yes, that will work. If not in the list it gives use modprobe to load it
<Assid> err
<noaXess> with which command can i check
<noaXess> shit sorry.
<Assid> where can i get some help with monodevelop
<noaXess> usbcore               138632  2 ohci_hcd
<nosrednaekim> Assid: no help here for mono
<noaXess> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faruk_> merhaba
<methods[laptop]> how do i install by category ?
<joonas> osaisiko jok auttaa suomeksi?
<BluesKaj> !fi | joonas
<ubotu> joonas: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<noaXess> if i need to load a modul in boot prozess, how does this work?
<parkin> Hi i did the steps in this guide but got the same error as ned in his post, http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2005/11/linux-gaming-part-4-installing-nvidia.html
<parkin> anyone got any tips?
<faruk_> turkish channel
<jussi01> !tr | faruk_
<ubotu> faruk_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<noaXess> !nvidia | parkin
<ubotu> parkin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<faruk_> thanks
<parkin> ok
<parkin> ubotu thats for ubuntu
<noaXess> parkin: first.. ubotu is a bot :) and it work also under kubunt
<noaXess> what kubunt version?
<noaXess> parkin: ?
<parkin> 7.10
<parkin> The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<jussi01> !thanks | parkin
<ubotu> parkin: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<noaXess> parkin: go to system settings / advanced / restricted drivers
<parkin> ok
<edi> hi, i started an second xserver, how can i exit him ?
<faruk_> fujitsu siemens notebook wireles problem
<noaXess> edi: grep in ps for it
<faruk_> help please
<parkin> ok found it :) thanks noaXess and ubotu
<parkin> i will try to reboot now
<noaXess> edi: ps ax | grep kdm i think
<jpatrick> !ask | faruk_
<ubotu> faruk_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noaXess> hey jpatrick wasup?
<jpatrick> noaXess: not much, just watching over several channels
<noaXess> :)
<noaXess> modprobe how to autoload modules that are not loaded with kernel on boot time
<parkin> which drivers do you reccomend of nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx  ?
<parkin> any major difference?
<noaXess> parkin: hm.... one moment
<jpatrick> noaXess: put it in /etc/modules
<[-_-]zzZZ> muhhahahahaha
<[-_-]zzZZ> hello everyone
<[-_-]zzZZ> heh
<jpatrick> [-_-]zzZZ: hi
<edi> noaXess: uhmm, ok, i think its just the konsole open in the 2nd (when i hit strg+alt+F8) how to close that?
<noaXess> parkin: try the new one.. first backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[-_-]zzZZ> okay... why wont firefox install on a fresh kubuntu install
<parkin> ok
<jpatrick> [-_-]zzZZ: not even with "sudo apt-get install firefox" in the konsole?
<Freddy_Cats> Hi
<[-_-]zzZZ> not even in the konsole
<[-_-]zzZZ> that was my first move
 * [-_-]zzZZ love konsole
<SkyblastAtWork> [-_-]zzZZ: What's the error is gives in konsole, if any?
<[-_-]zzZZ> Reading package lists... Done
<[-_-]zzZZ> Building dependency tree
<[-_-]zzZZ> Reading state information... Done
<[-_-]zzZZ> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<[-_-]zzZZ> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<[-_-]zzZZ> is only available from another source
<[-_-]zzZZ> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<jpatrick> !paste | [-_-]zzZZ
<ubotu> [-_-]zzZZ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> !source-o-matic > [-_-]zzZZ
<jpatrick> !info firefox > [-_-]zzZZ
<SkyblastAtWork> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8969 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<SkyblastAtWork> That package should work... what version of Kubuntu are you using
<jpatrick> SkyblastAtWork: well, I did that but I made ubotu /msg it to him ;)
<[-_-]zzZZ> just downloaded from website
<[-_-]zzZZ> thanks jpatrick
<[-_-]zzZZ> ;)
<jpatrick> [-_-]zzZZ: you're welcome
<SkyblastAtWork> I know, I just wanted to make sure the package name hadn't been renamed.... I'm on a Dapper box right now... couldn't remember offhand
<jpatrick> SkyblastAtWork: you can always consult packages.ubuntu.com :)
<[-_-]zzZZ> how to you find out what version kde and kubuntu your using
<[-_-]zzZZ> in windows you could see all of that in system
<genii> Kmenu..rightclick..Panel Menu..Help..About KDE
<supert0nes> yes because windows provides you more information about your system than linux /sarcasm
<jpatrick> [-_-]zzZZ: Help Menu -> About KDE/App name
<gladier> tis going to be hot today
<noaXess> [-_-]zzZZ: try alos in konsole uname -a or kdesktop -v
<noaXess> gladier: where are you? we have 0842 pm and about plus 1 or 2 degrees
<gladier> aus .. its 6am and 29'C
<supert0nes> 4.0.0 and its cluttered desktop still need some work
<gladier> sydney to be specific
<[-_-]zzZZ> okay well i have gutsy 7.10 fresh install and firefox will not install
<jpatrick> supert0nes: yes, it's brand new
<SkyblastAtWork> [-_-]zzZZ: try doing 'sudo apt-get update' in konsole, then install firefox
<SkyblastAtWork> KDE4 looks cool... I'm kinda torn on using it though... gotten so use to the super awesome KDE3.5
<supert0nes> their "release event" will be funny because not many people will be using it.
<gladier> rotating windows are kinda neet
<SkyblastAtWork> I'll use it with Hardy
<SkyblastAtWork> It's kinda like the Windows users with Veesta. You can avoid it for a while... but eventually, gotta get used to it. lol
<[-_-]zzZZ> i did the source o matic  can ubunutu and kubuntu have the same source list
<blackflag> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stilo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ObeyRoy> I need to get into the kubuntu equivalent of System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, can someone help me, please?
<supert0nes> are there any other huge unofficial repositories for programs like opera and awn?
<jpatrick> supert0nes: the canonical ones?
<supert0nes> I feel like the multiverse and universe are still a little limited
<noaXess> for usb_storage what other module should be loaded or will modprobe usb_storage load all neede modules?
<jpatrick> supert0nes: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy-commercial partner" is the canoncial one
<supert0nes> ooo nice
<supert0nes> thanks
<ObeyRoy> I need to get into the kubuntu equivalent of System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, can someone help me, please?
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: are you on gutsy?
<ObeyRoy> I'm on 7.10, i forget the name
<jpatrick> ObeyRoy: it's in System Settings -> Advance
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: ok, the the resticted manager is in under system settings->advanced
<CaptainFuture> ObeyRoy: You're just able to install the restricted manager
<nosrednaekim> err! jpatrick!!
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ?
<ObeyRoy> Wel, where is system settings?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: too fast
<jpatrick> ObeyRoy: KMenu
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: kmenu...
 * jpatrick wins again
<nosrednaekim> lag....
<nosrednaekim> it says I won that one
<jpatrick> !lag > nosrednaekim
<ObeyRoy> I have a systems tree and a settings tree
<ObeyRoy> in the kmenu
<nosrednaekim> only .5 sec!
<genii> !helpersnack | jpatrick
<ubotu> jpatrick: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: just run "systemsettings" from a arun command dialog
 * jpatrick sips his coffee with genii 
<CaptainFuture> ObeyRoy: Just try the command line (restricted-manager)
<tihomir> hi all
<nosrednaekim> CaptainFuture: actually, its restricted-manager-kde
<ObeyRoy> Okay, I'm really just trying to make sure my driver is updated, what should I do?
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: run "restricted-manager0kde"
<nosrednaekim> 0/-
<Dr_willis> Ok. Been working on a fusesmb wiki page - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/fusesmb anyone care to check it out. I gotta run to the store.  Thanks.
<david__> hi!
<david__> I am sorry... but don't know what's the proper channel to ask this... hehe
<enry> hello
<nosrednaekim> david__: just ask
<jpatrick> !ask | david__
<ubotu> david__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<david__> I want to program some openGL and work with MIDI, do you know if there are MIDI bindings for python in ubuntu packages?
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Ok, I ran that command, now what?
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: did it give you a little application window?
<gidna> Hi
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: yes, now I'm at this page that says: "No proprietary drivers in use on this system"
<gidna> when I open synaptic I receive this error: E: Il pacchetto sun-java6-bin deve essere reinstallato, ma non si riesce a trovare un archivio per esso.
<nosrednaekim> ok... there you go.
<nosrednaekim> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<th1> has kde 4.0 release been packaged for kubuntu yet?
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Well, what should I do now?
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: IDK.. what are you trying to do?
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Make sure I'm using th emost updated driver possible
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: well, then enable the driver in there.
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: I can't, it's grayed out
<JuJuBee> What program can I use to capture video from my Digital Vdieo Camera and create a DVD ?  I have been using Microsoft Movie Maker then using DeVeDe to make the iso  for a dvd.
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: oh! close it and run "kdesudo restricted-manager-kde" instead
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Okay, that works. I have a second option, and that'sto enable the firmware for Broadcomm 43xx chipset family
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: kino might work
<JuJuBee> I will have a look.
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: thats for your wireless.... is your wireless working right now?
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Dunno, haven't needed to use it
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: then don't mess with that
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Okay, thanks. I have a few more questions, so  is there a channel that focuses primarily on video cards?
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: nope... ussually you go with your distro's channel
<nosrednaekim> since its different for easch distro
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: oh... Well, I am just trying to run WoW, and I have an ati card.
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: then enable that ATI restricted driver
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Okay, fair enough
<nosrednaekim> and you MAY have to right with WoW in order to get it working. Its been done plenty of times before though
<nosrednaekim> *fight
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: Right now, the screen turns black, then sends me to into the login screen after i get to a certain point in the install
<nosrednaekim> wait.... this isn't installed already?
<nosrednaekim> or do you mean installing the driver
<ObeyRoy> no, it's not yet installed
<ObeyRoy> I keep trying to, but it can never complete
<nosrednaekim> oh... you are going to need to install the OS first :)
<JuJuBee> What do I do about this "Warning: raw1394 Kernel module not loaded or failuter to read/write /dev/raw1394" ?
<JuJuBee> This comes from kino
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: check if the module raw1395 is loaded with "lsmod | grep 1395"
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: What do you mean? I am installing it under Wine
<nosrednaekim> ObeyRoy: oh.... Wow...lol, I though you meant install linux :)
<JuJuBee> Seems to be... raw1394                30580  0
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: run kino as root
<JuJuBee> Ok.
<ObeyRoy> nosrednaekim: haha, sorry, i wasn't  too clear
<nick__> :D
<JuJuBee> That worked.
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: then do "sudo chmod a+w /dev/raw1394"
<ObeyRoy> i'm gonna brb, I need to eat
<JuJuBee> nosrednaekim: still same problem. I need to run as root...
<nosrednaekim> JuJuBee: hmm ok, well I don't think there is any real danger in that
<johnficca> hey is there a kde 4 irc channel?
<jpatrick> johnficca: #kde4?
<gidna> E: The package sun-java6-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<SSJ_GZ> johnficca: Development or support?
<jpatrick> !info sun-java6-bin
<johnficca> SSJ_GZ: both
<ubotu> sun-java6-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 25795 kB, installed size 77224 kB
<jpatrick> johnficca: #kde4-devel too then
<johnficca> thanks
<SSJ_GZ> johnficca: Development is #kde4-devel; support - just use #kde :)
<holycow> what is the name of the kde print manager?
<AmyRose> holycow: kjobviewer, I think
<poker> heh
<poker> ?
<jpatrick> !pl | poker
<ubotu> poker: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<poker> ja pierwszy raz siedze na takim komunikatorze jak irc:D
<poker> ja wogole pierwszy raz siedze na takim komunikatorze jak irc:d
<holycow> AmyRose: thank you veyr much!
<AmyRose> you're welcome, holycow
<AmyRose> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
 * AmyRose wishes for KDE 4.0 packages now that the kde.org site says it's out
<davf> Can anyone help me with getting kubuntu to show bluetooth services?
<supert0nes> kde 4.0 packages are out
<supert0nes> i downloaded them this morning
<david__> where from?
<jpatrick> AmyRose: in gutsy-backports
<AmyRose> jpatrick: Really? :D
<jpatrick> AmyRose: yes
<supert0nes> but don't get your hopes too high
<supert0nes> its not magically perfect
<AmyRose> I know
<AmyRose> I just want to see if it's any good for myself
<AmyRose> if not, I'm sticking with 3.5
<jpatrick> it worked ok here
<supert0nes> if you have a desktop with a few files each one has a plasma border on it
<supert0nes> it really becomes cluttered looking
<supert0nes> anyone tried amarok 2 yet?
<aleksanteri> :-o kde4 is out?
<AmyRose> aleksanteri: Yes
<aleksanteri> \o/
 * aleksanteri upgrades.
<supert0nes> i heard it was still in alpha
<david__> but the packages I have in backports I think they are RC1 still
<jpatrick> david__: please do apt-get update
<jpatrick> david__: mirrors may still be updating...
<supert0nes> jpatrick: have you used the new amarok?
<david__> I already did it, I'll try to do it tomorrow then
<jpatrick> supert0nes: no, and amarok2 is not yet set for release
<supert0nes> gotcha
<aleksanteri> hm..
<LjL> jpatrick: are you sure they're in backports? i get plenty new KDE4 packages from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu, but none from gutsy-backports
<aleksanteri> $ apt-cache show kde4base | grep Version
<aleksanteri> Version: 3.94.0-0ubuntu1
 * aleksanteri did update and even changed mirrors..
<LjL> aleksanteri: that's not the current name of the package. try kdebase-kde4
<jpatrick> LjL: ah, they must still be building then...
<LjL> actually, try just kdelibs5
<ObeyRoy> Can anyone tell me how to disable compiz/beryl?
<LjL> no, don't try kdelibs5
<aleksanteri> LjL, it's 3.94 too
<jpatrick> LjL: looks like they are only in the PPA
<jpatrick> still building in backports then
<LjL> aleksanteri: i said nonsense... try « apt-cache policy kdebase-bin-kde4 » - for me, the package from backports are 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1, while the ones from PPA are 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<LjL> jpatrick: perhaps one should rather wait for backports than install the ppa ones, uhm... given that they come with a ~gutsy1~ppa1 appendage, they would probably override the ones in backports :|
<LjL> stdin?
<ObeyRoy> Can anyone tell me how to disable compiz/beryl?
<Dr_willis> I just normally remove the compiz package :)
<aleksanteri> $ LANG=en_EN apt-cache policy kdebase-bin-kde4
<aleksanteri> W: Unable to locate package kdebase-bin-kde4
<LjL> aleksanteri: then you have neither ppa nor backports enabled
<Dr_willis> compiz --replace is normally ran un the Autostart dir. with Kde.  I guess it deopends on whats starting compiz.
<aleksanteri> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<aleksanteri> right-o
<LjL> aleksanteri: i suggest waiting for the backports one though, at least until i'm more clear on this
<LjL> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ObeyRoy> Dr_willis: I'm trying to get a game under wine to run smoothly
<ObeyRoy> And, someone told me to try disabling that
<aleksanteri> oki
<emu> Does anybody here has the Text from the Release Anouncement for KDE 4.0?
<holycow> hey guys
<genii> kwin --replace
<holycow> man oh man does kde4 look amazing, i want to start using it now
<Tm_T> holycow: who stops you?
<holycow> i think the only thing i need to actually setup my workflow is to be able to add panels and icons to them ... is that possible yet? i couldn't figure it out if yes
<Dr_willis> ObeyRoy,  did you ENABLE compiz? You got the fancy wiggly windows? compiz is not enabled by default in kubuntu.
<mohi> http://kde.org/kde-4.0-release-event/
<genii> stdin: I noticed you have a credit on the kde4 rc2 d/l page :)
<ObeyRoy> Dr_willis: No, i did not enable it
<holycow> Tm_T: i have it installed, am going in and testing it here and there
<mohi> was ir released?
<mohi> it
<ObeyRoy> Dr_willis: I am just trying to get this program to run smoothly, any suggestions?
<mohi> when whould we have kde4 (finall version) on kubuntu repos?
<LjL> mohi: pretty shortly, i think. the packages should be building.
<mohi> LjL: you mean maybe tomorrow? or when?
<jpatrick> LjL: packages will be done tomorrow
<LjL> mohi, i'm not a prophet, but i mean a mean of 5 hours from now with a standard deviation of 4 hours
<mohi> LjL: ooh! tanx! I just wanted to know if I can publish the news of this or not .? (ubuntu.ir)
<jpatrick> mohi: not yet
<mohi> jpatrick: ooh! ok!
<extremis> how long do you think it will take before there is an official kubuntu kde4 package?
<Dr_willis> ObeyRoy,  you enabled compiz? If not - then its not enabled.. and you are looking in the wrong place. :)  You might want run your wine/game inside a lighter window manager. such as jwm,  that way you dont have all the kde overhead on the system. (that will also totally disable compiz as well, if its enabled)
<evesautomotive> ello luv
<evesautomotive> soz I goez to kdelook and d/l some pretty cool stuff...but I'll be dam if I know how to make it install
<Dr_willis> depends on what exactly it is. In many cases kde theme 'parts' need to be compiled and installed.
<evesautomotive> ohhhhhh....I thought I could just browse to the tar and it would do that automagically
<evesautomotive> hmph
<AmyRose> evesautomotive: At least it's easier to customize than Windows is
<Dr_willis> depends on what it is exactly.
<evesautomotive> aighty
<Dr_willis> icons you can just drag/drop to the icon settings tool normally
<Dr_willis> thers also a lot of kde themes and parts Not installed by default. Check your pakage manager search for 'themes' and 'kwin'
<evesautomotive> how bout splash screens?
<Dr_willis> !find kwin
<ubotu> Found: kwin, kwin-style-crystal, kwin4, kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> I disable splash screens.. so i dont know. :)
<evesautomotive> yea got all those
<evesautomotive> I had to disable splash to get my 64 to even load
<AmyRose> !anything`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<evesautomotive> yea got the universe in my pocket
 * AmyRose is naughty enough to also have the multiverse in hers
<evesautomotive> its cool....since I opened up more repositories via adept it let me get some pretty cool login screens however I want to match my splash screen w/ my lizard
<noaXess> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sparrw> on one kubuntu box i get a kde popup when inserting usb flash drives or usb card readers.  on another kubuntu box i only get the popup for flash drives, not for my card reader.  help?
<AmyRose> What about lamps that take CF bulbs?
 * AmyRose rimshots
<stdin> genii: I should hope so too :p
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> anyone know when is going to be released the kde 4.0.0 packages for kubuntu?
<jpatrick> Edulix: in ppa
<Tm_T> Edulix: when ready
<Edulix> Tm_T: I know that before asking ;)
<Edulix> jpatrick: uhm, what's is ppa?
<jpatrick> !ppa > Edulix
<Edulix> jpatrick: I mean, for example normally when there's a new amarok release, someone in the dot links to the ubuntu packages, jriddell I belive
<jpatrick> Edulix: they will hopefully be in gutsy-backports tomorrows
<jpatrick> tomorrow*
<Edulix> ah ok =)
<spaci76> re@ll
<david__> Has anyone been able to fix the problem with Kubuntu Gutsy not recieving obex pushes via bluetooth?
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Does anybody know where I can get KDE 4.0 Live CD?
<trixon> I installed kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu, how do I get the KDE login manager?
<x_link> A friend want's to try it out.
<x_link> trixon: sudo aptitude install kdm?
<trixon> x_link. I got /usr/bin/kdm already
<x_link> trixon: Okey, then I don't know.
<genii> trixon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<genii> trixon: Choose kdm for login manager
<trixon> geni, ty,,
<trixon> $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<trixon> Please be sure to run "dpkg --configure kdm"
<makuseru> hi, i want to put my /home directory on a different partition, how would i do this?
<trixon> did that too, off to log in now
<trappist> makuseru: format the partition as ext3 or something, mount it as /tmphome or something, copy (sudo cp -a) the contents of /home to it, set it up in /etc/fstab to mount as /home, rename (sudo mv) /home, sudo mkdir /home, sudo mount /home
<trappist> makuseru: forgot, sudo umount /tmphome before trying to mount it on /home
<trappist> makuseru: you'll probably need to do this from a root console without kde running, so you'd sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop first.  might work without doing that, not sure.
<matttis> how do i install the uberscript for xchat ?
<makuseru> trappist: so if its set to mount as /home it will know to save everything there instead of the partition with the actuall OS?
<jhutchins_wk> Isn't there a tool that lets you mount a bootable ISO, make changes, then remaster it for burning?
<tzd> bluetooth skills anyone? Seems impossible to get some help with it and i would really love to get it working ;)
<trappist> makuseru: there can only be one /home, so if it's mounted as a partition, that's where it'll go
<chris062689> Hello world! :)
<makuseru> trappist: alright, thats pretty simple
<chris062689> I can't wait for KDE 4.0, what about you guys?
<Ravestream_> Newbi giving it 1 last chans..
<thewhitepelican> I come bearing glad tidings hehe
<Ravestream_> i cant get higer res than 640x480.. why ??
<TheWhiteRook> chris062089: only 7 hours... (if they release at midnight)
<chris062689> Did they say what time they were going to release ti?
<thewhitepelican> I fonally got the dist upgrade to work
<chris062689> I'm so happy I get Friday off.
<thewhitepelican> finally*
<thewhitepelican> boy, you guys are chomping t the bit hehe
<thewhitepelican> at*
<chris062689> Is there anyway to get Konqueror automaticly redirect to google if the URL isn't found?  (Like in firefox?)
<Ravestream_> is there anyway to get kubunto to run higer res then 640x480  ??
<chris062689> System Settings > Monitor & Display?
<chris062689> I assume you already know about this though... :P
<Ravestream_> chris062689: : highest res there is 640x480 :(
<thewhitepelican> odd
<Ravestream_> it workt fine after install..
<TheWhiteRook> Ravestream: it could also be Settings>Periferals>Monitor & Display
<TheWhiteRook> hmmm
<chris062689> Can your monitor support higher than that?
<Ravestream_> chris062689: : oh ya
<Ravestream_> it workt fine after install.. but when i booted up today i only get 640x480
<chris062689> Make sure your restricted drivers are enabled?
<Ravestream_> chris062689:  how di i do that ..
<Ravestream_> im newborn with linux..
<chris062689> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<chris062689> copy / paste that somewhere
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Ravestream_> chris062689:  i did.. a hole lot of errors
<chris062689> I know this is a really stupid question but... how do I play mp3 and ogm files?
<ed__> You need the right codecs.
<ed__> *reads a bit of a manual*
<ed__> i mean searches
<ed__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ed__> Here you go.
<ed__> install kubuntu-restricted-extras,
<chris062689> ah
<ed__> (I prefer aptitude for installing meta-packagesnow)
<chris062689> I put in ubuntu-res* instead :P
<chris062689> Silly me.
<chris062689> thank you so much.
<ed__> Ah it's okay :-)
<GrahamA> Hey, how can I copy a DVD to CD?
<GrahamA> The DVD image will fit.
<ed__> I should think so.
<ed__> What are you using, K3B?
<GrahamA> Yes
<Ravestream_> i got these kind of errors
<Ravestream_> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<ed__> It's odd, but I seem to have less KDE apps when I install the kde package on Ubuntu rather than, say, openSUSE.
<ed__> Meh.
<Ravestream_> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<ed__> I'd try launching gnome-system-monitor, ending kded and starting it again from bash, but don't blame me for any damages resulting from doing that.
<GrahamA> ed__: I'll rip a .iso off it to save time.
<ed__> I have this really annoying problem with my sound; it seems that when I crash my computer, it messes up. I tend to end esd, change my sound card back t the usual, relaunch esd and restart, bu I'm not sure how reliable this is. Doe sanyone know of a solution?
<ed__> Okay.
<basy> How can i check from terminal if I am on 32bit or 64bit kernel?
<ed__> arch
<ed__> if you have it, i think
<adz21c> basy: uname -a
<ed__> *looks around in synaptic*
<ed__> *fails to find arch*
 * ed__ guesses 'what he said'
<chris062689> I just installed Kubuntu-restricted
<basy> thanks
<chris062689> and now it says the Audio channel isn't available.
<chris062689> :(
<chris062689> I can't hear any music coming out of my speakers now.
<chris062689> (or audio)
<ed__> Hmm
<ed__> Out of my scope.
<chris062689> crap.
<ed__> Eeeh, just wait for someone else.
<chris062689> Audio output unabilible.  Device is busy. ()
<adz21c> chris062689: what sound card you got?
<chris062689> This isn't good....
<Ravestream_> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0   what can the problem be ?
<chris062689> .... not positive, but it was working great before I installed restricted-drivers
<adz21c> chris062689: what did you need restricted for?
<chris062689> mp3s...
<chris062689> ogms...
<adz21c> ok
<adz21c> drivers?
<adz21c> u shouldn't need restricted drivers for that
<chris062689> just my wireless and nvidia.
<adz21c> ok
<chris062689> Well
<chris062689> er..
<chris062689> Sorry..
<chris062689> I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<chris062689> Not the actual drivers.
<adz21c> ok
<adz21c> you tried just removing that see what happens?
<chris062689> well
<chris062689> No.. but..
<chris062689> I need mp3 support :(
<adz21c> yea but its a test to see if that caused it atleast
<chris062689> should I try removing it and rebooting?
<adz21c> yea
<chris062689> ok brb
<Ravestream_> is there any way to "repair" kubuntu withour reinstall ?
<adz21c> Ravestream_: in what sense?
<basy> Can i install 32bit ubuntu with 32bit MINI_CD on 64bit Hardware? I download 32bit MINI CD, but the image was: x86_64 :( But it installs 64bit on my PC Can I use this mini CD to install 32bit version?
<ed__> Yes.
<basy> how?
<ed__> I think so.
<adz21c> yes
<ed__> Wait.
<adz21c> just go along as normal
<ed__> I think you can install 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit hardware, but maybe not from a 64 bit CD.
<adz21c> no not from an x64 cd but installing x86 on x64 processor should work ok
<ed__> yeah, just boot from the 32 bit one and launch the installer as usual :-)
<ed__> ditto
<chris062689> Ok now I hear stuff..
<Ravestream_> adz21c: somthing is fucked upp with my grafik  i can only get 640x480
<chris062689> It's just.. I can't get mp3 or ogms to play.
<ed__> erm
<adz21c> Ravestream_: what graphics card you got?
<chris062689> er.. wtf...
<chris062689> Ogms still play, but when I do that it says audio device is in use.
<ed__> i dunno if editing xorg.conf would help. *searches for gui tool*
<jpatrick> !language | chris062689
<chris062689> Gah this was so much easier on Ubuntu =(
<ubotu> chris062689: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<adz21c> ok chris062689try this
<nexamac> Ravestream_: what driver are you using for your videocard?
<Ravestream_> adz21c:  GF 6600gt
<chris062689> ... is "wtf" not allowed here I guess?
<jpatrick> chris062689: no, just to keep the channel temperature down
<nexamac> chris062689: just dont curse :)
<nexamac> well ok
<nexamac> ignore me
<chris062689> Perhaps.. I should just move back to Ubuntu =/
<adz21c> chris062689: the packages that restricted-extras installs (its a dummy package) are as follows
<chris062689> Since if I can't get this audio channel thing to work... it won't do me any good
<NexaMac> chris062689: what soundcard?
<jpatrick> chris062689: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extas?
<Ravestream_> nexamac: . dont know.. i only installed kubunto.. it looks nice.. next time reebot without any changes i can only sett 640x480
<chris062689> yes..
<NexaMac> and please dont tell me youre using a mac,,
<chris062689> But I removed them.
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: whats your videocard then?
<adz21c> libxine1-ffmpeg, libdvdread3, libk3b2-mp3, unrar, liblame0, libtunepimp5-mp3. install them one at a time and see which breaks it
<chris062689> well the thing is..
<chris062689> Even though I uninstalled it..
<chris062689> It still allows me to play the things
<chris062689> and audio channel still isn't there.
<Ravestream_> NexaMac:  Gf 6600 gt
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: allright, first i want you to try something
<NexaMac> log out, shutdown the xserver and do a reconfigure
<NexaMac> know how to?
<Ravestream_> NexaMac:  Talk like to a child.. im newbie on linux
<NexaMac> aight
<noaXess> i get an sf_dir_open error rc=-38
<NexaMac> dont do this yet, but you hit CTRL+ALT+F1, then log in, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<ed__> For the guy with the screen resolution problem: do you have gnome? If so, go into system->administration->scren and graphics then select from the Resolution: drop-down-box.
<Ravestream_> ed__:  kubuntu
<noaXess> have made a shared folder for my guest, mounted it ok.. and wanted to browse it from the guest.. the avoce error offurs
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: then proceed to type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then follow the instructions and select Vesa as video driver
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: THEN when it comes to resolution mode setup etc, select medium and select the resolution you wanna use
<ed__> Ravestream: Alright; it's just that you CAN install gnome on Kubuntu... I think.
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: now grab a pen and write down what i said :P
<Ravestream_> NexaMac:  can i do that in a console her or do i log of x first. ?
<Ravestream_> NexaMac: : hold 2 sec befor typing
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: log of X
<NexaMac> >_>
<noaXess> ou.. wrong channel.. sorry
<ravestream> NexaMac: now go :)
<NexaMac> what part do you want me to repeat? :<
<Pollywog> why does Konqueror in Gutsy fail to render many websites?  It just shows a blank page
<noaXess> !find ftp-server
<ubotu> Found: vsftpd, ftpd, ftpd-ssl, heimdal-servers, inetutils-ftpd (and 10 others)
<Ravestream_> Not to self
<Ravestream_>  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then follow the instructions and select Vesa as video driver
<Pollywog> Firefox will display most of them
<NexaMac> Ravestream: thats about right, just "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" first to completely shut off X
<Ravestream_> how do i log of x ? and stay in non x part
<Ravestream_> tnx
<NexaMac> read above statement ;)
<noaXess> how can i get info's about a package with apt-get?
<basy>  <adz21c>: uname -a result is i686 => mini cd that i used to install was x86_64 (there is no single 32 mini cd), and there were no choice of 32/64bit during instalation process, ... My hardware is 64bit... Are you sure that i can install it with mini cd?
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: when youre done, let me know :)
<Pollywog> apt-cache show <package>
<NexaMac> Ravestream_: oh also, what resolution will you be using?
<NexaMac> bah
<basy>  <adz21c> Do i need single 32 bit live CD or DVD?
<ravestream> NexaMac: 1280x1024
<NexaMac> :D
<adz21c> basy: i believe i686 is 32bit
<NexaMac> allright
<ravestream> @ least
<Pollywog> noaXess: also apt-cache showpkg <package>
<noaXess> Pollywog: thanks..
<NexaMac> ravestream: start off with 1280x1024, cause it works
<NexaMac> ravestream: when youre done well get to installing your vid card and fixing resolutions properly
<NexaMac> ravestream: now go do some magic :)
<basy> <adz21c> :) you are rigth, my mistake
<basy> thanks
<basy> got bles google
<ravestream> NexaMac: do i need to reboot ven guide is ready ?
<NexaMac> ravestream: nope
<NexaMac> just startx
<ravestream> tnx
<NexaMac> let me know if it worked ^^
<ravestream> NexaMac: LOL ..
<ravestream> dont work..
<NexaMac> :<
<NexaMac> what happens?
<ravestream> i guess i did wrong somewere
<NexaMac> well, what exactly happens? :p
<NexaMac> blinking screen with loads of weird pixels?
<ravestream> i got black and vite lines crossed onlu
<NexaMac> resolution problem i guess
<NexaMac> try again only use 1024x768
<NexaMac> give it a try at least
<NexaMac> :p
<ravestream> i vill brb
<ravestream> hmmm hove do i go out from xorg now when i cant se
<NexaMac> reinstalling ubuntu on my desktop, its soooo tempting to hit "use entire disk"
<NexaMac> ctrl+alt+f1
<Flare183> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jpatrick> ravestream: seems like a guy in #kubuntu-es is having the same problem..
<ravestream> jpatrick .. det är jag det :)
<ravestream> jpatrick: ubuntu-se u mean ?
<NexaMac> guys, i have no clue anymore, for 2 gig of ram, should i limit my swap to 2048mb, or should i still doubel it?
<NexaMac> double even
<adz21c> NexaMac: i don't even have that for mine
<adz21c> i left it at 512 ithink
<adz21c> i RARELY even touch my swap with 2GB
<NexaMac> :>
<SSJ_GZ> NexaMac: Are you going to be hibernating your computer?
<NexaMac> SSJ_GZ: its either on, or its off.
<jpatrick> ravestream: no, the spanish one
<SSJ_GZ> NexaMac: Then what adz21c said :)
<NexaMac> aight
<NexaMac> cheers
<ed__> Hmm, I think hibernating is pretty good in some ways - i like the prospect of saving the stuff to sawp and pretty much switching off.
<ed__> *swap
<sven_> ubuntu rocks :D
<wesley> i need the adept fix adept crashed
<sven_> whats the newest ubuntu version? i've an updated feisty fawn
<NexaMac> gutsy
<NexaMac> 7.10
<sven_> uh stable i mean
<wesley> that gutsy
<sven_> um how can i upgrade? :)
<wesley> adept crased how to fix?
<NexaMac> ravestream: still here?
<sven_> NexaMac: ?
<NexaMac> ?
<ravestream> NexaMac: yes .. still trying :)
<NexaMac> k :p
<NexaMac> any luck?
<sven_> NexaMac:  how to update to the newest ubuntu version
<NexaMac> sven_: download it? :<
<ravestream> NexaMac: not yet
<sven_> NexaMac:  -.-
<NexaMac> through X or through console sven_?
<NexaMac> terminal whatever
<sven_> i've installed and configured my ubuntu install
<sven_> X
<NexaMac> the updater
<sven_> i just want to switch repos to the newest and update
<NexaMac> there should be a button there to update to 7.10
<sven_> dist-upgrade or something like that
<wesley> adept crased how to fix?
<sven_> NexaMac: where's that button? :D
<NexaMac> wesley: kill it? :p
<ravestream> NexaMac: not yet
<NexaMac> sven_: should be at the top off the update window o_O
<NexaMac> ravestream: you ARE using Vesa right?
<ravestream> NexaMac: yes
<NexaMac> hmm
<NexaMac> strange tbh
<NexaMac> got two computers?
<NexaMac> >_>
<sven_> NexaMac:  and where can i find this update window?
<NexaMac> i take that back
<wesley> you cant kill it there a fix ubotu gives it all the time to me
<ravestream> well i got to the login page with proper res. but gets blank when i try to login
<NexaMac> sven_: dont ask me, im used to gnome :P
<NexaMac> aight ravestream, i had that same problem, couldnt fix it.. doubt its a graphic card problem..
<NexaMac> i tried reinstalling drivers, tried vesa, tried everything, couldnt fix it :< reinstalling as were talking :p
<ravestream> NexaMac: well i give it 1 chans more the reinstall ..
<NexaMac> i didnt try googling tho
<sven_> NexaMac:  same here :P
<NexaMac> ravestream: you could try installing the drivers for your vid card tho
<NexaMac> i can give you a link if yo uwant :)
<NexaMac> you*
<ravestream> NexaMac: please :)
<NexaMac> ravestream: http://ubuntusoftware.info/beryl.html#nvidia
<NexaMac> now afk for some guitar hero while my system finishes :) back in five
<wesley> adept crased and now its closed how can i fix it please i need the adept fix
<ravestream> NexaMac: tnx 4 the help .. play well :)
<wesley> 'please ubotu i need the adept fix
<lobas> hallo
<wesley> adept is crasedand the data base is closed now how to fix
<NexaMac> back
<stdin> !aptfix | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> wesley: ubotu is a bot, use !aptfix to get it to give you the "aptfix" factoid
<wesley> i going make me file wat te doen bij adept crash
<wesley> it happens often that adept crashed
<wesley> for example when installing java via adept it will crash
<sMonk> Hello
<NexaMac> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Schuenemann> where is the file kwin.rc ?
<colorlessblueide> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sMonk> Doesn't KDE 4 come out today?
<adz21c> Schuenemann: ~/.kde/share/config
<Schuenemann> adz21c, thanks
<legs1x1> hody all
<yodaz> hi
<yodaz> happy new year all
<yodaz> where can I edit the list of website for which konqueror store / don't store password ?
<flithm> sMonk: it sure does!
<flithm> sMonk: I'm pretty stoked about it... can't wait for ubuntu packages! :)
<NexaMac> final release? :|
<SSJ_GZ> yodaz: ~/.kde/share/apps/khtml/formcompletions
<sMonk> Same here
<artur_> Hello. When i installed Kubuntu the step that i set a password for ROOT was skipped (i don't know why) but i could use kubuntu with SUDO. But yesterday i had to became ROOT, but i don't have the password. I've tried to use a Live CD, because in this way i'd have the root password, and then edit the /etc/shadow and in the line of root deleting what is between the 1st and 2nd ':' and make it become like this root::13849:0:99999:7::: The
<artur_> problem was that when i went back to kubuntu a problem happened and i had to execute FSCK. After this, the result wasn't what was desired. Detail in the /etc/shadow:  root:!:13849:0:99999:7:::  In this this '!' is because no password was set.
<NexaMac> artur_:  there is no root password
<NexaMac> sudo su
<legs1x1> artur_:  use $sudo su
<stdin> no, sudo -i
<legs1x1> then put in your pass
<artur_> sudo su worked!
<legs1x1> :)
<NexaMac> .
<flithm> anyone what the plan is with kd4?  how long after its release will packages be avail?
<artur_> and now,  passwd ??
<NexaMac> YOUR password
<stdin> flithm: as soon as humanly possible
<flithm> stdin: :>
<NexaMac> artur_: the one you usually use for your regular user
<legs1x1> yah kde4 is why I am here
<legs1x1> is it in any reps?
<legs1x1> besides RC2
<flithm> legs1x1: it's not release just yet... another hour or something :)
<sMonk> flithm: I wonder how easy the upgrade from 3.5.8 to 4 will be.. if there will be any issues
<legs1x1> Damn the suspense...
<stdin> it should hopefully be in -backports by tomorrow, but it'll be in the PPA too
<yodaz> SSJ_GZ: thx :)
<artur_> Thanks folks!! ;)
<SSJ_GZ> yodaz: np :)
<NexaMac> np artur_
<flithm> sMonk: from what I've been told, it's not an "upgrade" you install them side by side, so you can always go back to using kde3 apps and uninstall kde4
<sMonk> I know this isn't Winblows, but no one is perfect lol (Kubuntu is darn close tho)
<stdin> sMonk: for now they will exist separately, so you'll have kde3 and kde4
<legs1x1> artur_: good luck
<sMonk> Oh yea?
<flithm> stdin: nice!  good job to all involved for getting it out so quickly... awesome!
<sMonk> I guess that's a good thing.. lol, until all the "bugs" ok.. realisitic, the BAD bugs are worked out
<Greenery> will the panel for KDE4 in Kubuntu different?
<stdin> some kde4 apps weren't ready for kde4 release (like amarok) so they'll need some kde3 bits anyway
<sMonk> So I take it one day (probably a year or more from now, it will be "safe" enough to rid of 3.5.8
<Schuenemann> my fonts in non-KDE applications (firefox and thunderbird) are too big, what can I do?
<TheWhiteRook> It would be nice if they waited until software was decently ready for use before they put it out... seems to be a trend lately.
<sMonk> TheWhiteRook: That's probably why they are making it side by side
<NexaMac> ravestream: getting anywhere? :p
<stdin> sMonk: we think my KDE 4.1, which will hopefully be out in time for hardy
<chris062689> Is there a good IRC client for GNOME?
<NexaMac> chris062689: irssi or konversation? :)
<chris062689> well, I'd like to stay GNOME-only
<chris062689> even though I love KDE, I don't like to mix and match.
<flithm> chris062689: strangely enough I prefer pidgin :)
<NexaMac> konversation
<chris062689> pidgin..
<chris062689> Does IRC?
<sMonk> Yeah? Good to know. LoL Probably the same time, 2 big upgrades
<chris062689> I never knew that :P
<chris062689> I love pidgin.
<flithm> chris062689: yeah it actually does a decent job of it too
<ravestream> NexaMac: no going to reinstall .. it was installed yesterday so i don lose anythin.. and i going to try ubunto 7.10
<flithm> chris062689: tab complete, dcc, auto msg nickserv, hide join / parts in a smart way, etc
<NexaMac> konversation for k/ubuntu, jsircci or whatever for mac, and mirc for winlol :<
<stdin> sMonk: hopefully it'll be before hardy, we want 8.04 to be KDE4 by default so it'd be nice to have 4.1
<NexaMac> ravestream: gl
<sMonk> Very true. I don't care, my wife don't either as long as I don't play around again and loose everything. lol
<sMonk> again
<segfault2k> hey kde 4.0 its in ppa, but i cant get it to work, when i choose kde4 from kdm it restart x server (btw, sorry my english)
<flithm> segfault2k: 4.0 final is in PPA?!?
<segfault2k> yeah
<segfault2k> look
<segfault2k> Configurando kdenetwork-kde4 (4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1) ...
<flithm> sweet!
<segfault2k> yeah, but i have the same problem that i had with rc2, it just restart x server :(
<flithm> segfault2k: where on ppa are you looking?
<segfault2k> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<JuJuBee> Anybody having problems using openoffice and creating forms?  Every time I try to create a form, it crashes.
<flithm> segfault2k: I still see it hasn't been updated since dec 10?
<segfault2k> xD
<segfault2k> apt-get update d00d
<flithm> segfault2k: I'm just looking with the web browser... they haven't changed any packages in there since last month
<sMonk> JuJuBee: What ver?
<JuJuBee> 2.2.0
<segfault2k> flithm: u want screenshot ?
<flithm> segfault2k: no it's okay :)
<segfault2k> :P
<sMonk> sorry, cant help you, I was going to check but I have 2.3
<thewhitepelican> is anyone using kde 4 rc2?
<sMonk> Just the livecd the odd time
<hola> someone knows where is the configuration file that start compiz at startup?
<TheWhiteRook> I tried KDE 4 rc2, but it was buggy enough that I went back to 3.5
<segfault2k> kde4 is released in ppa
<segfault2k> :B
<hola> segfault2k: what ppa means
<segfault2k> public mirror
<TheWhiteRook> judging by the state of rc2, though, KDE4 won't be ready unless they did some MAJOR work on it.
<thewhitepelican> ah, so it's isn't just me
<segfault2k> lol
<thewhitepelican> personally, I think they should delay it and work out all the kinks
<TheWhiteRook> *nod*
<thewhitepelican> i thought maybe it was because I'm running it through vmware
<sMonk> TheWhiteRook: I know when I used the livecd it was shakey on my Kubuntu box, but the guys in #kde are talking about KDE4 on other builds and they are all saying that Kubuntu is having problems with KDE4 (in a nutshell)
<thewhitepelican> is it just kubuntu?
<TheWhiteRook> mmm. sure, blame it on the distro :P
<sMonk> No no, I love Kubuntu. It's all I use
<sMonk> But a few of them with Suse boxes say it works good
<TheWhiteRook> sMonk: I'm talking about the #kde people
<thewhitepelican> is it available with *choke gasp* open suse?
<sMonk> AHH.. lol sorry
<flithm> segfault2k: sorry I take it back you were right, kde4 is in ppa
<segfault2k> :P
<segfault2k> np man
<thewhitepelican> rtm :)
<segfault2k> damn i cant run kde4 :@
<segfault2k> it just restart X sessionm
<TheWhiteRook> hmmm. sounds like it runs worse for you than it did for me :P
<segfault2k> yeah
<segfault2k> :(
<sMonk> that's crappy
<segfault2k> i think its my fault but whatever XD
<Zombocom> hey guys I have a laptop with several buttons on the top
<TheWhiteRook> I was irritated particularly by the lack of working right click stuff on the panel
<Zombocom> and my display got messed up so I reconfigured the Xserver
<Zombocom> and most of the top buttons that I use
<Zombocom> work
<Zombocom> exept for the volume ones
<Zombocom> hold up
<Zombocom> how do I restore to the old xserver
<Zombocom> because I know you can go back and look
<sMonk> segfault2k: Do what I do.. when Linux messes up on me.. just blame Microsoft, even though I don't run Windows, it helps me to believe that it's not my fault
<NexaMac> sMonk: good plan
<flithm> is there a kde4 meta package that installs all of kde4?
<chris062689> Wish there was.
<flithm> oh hahah kde4
<flithm> there is
<stdin> flithm: not yet, there well be by tomorrow
<chris062689> Really?
<TheWhiteRook> I don't think all of kde4 is there to install :P
<flithm> stdin: oh no... I see kde4 in there
<chris062689> Is it RC2? or...
<thewhitepelican> it is and it aint
<stdin> flithm: on gutsy or hardy?
<flithm> stdin: gutsy
<stdin> what package name?
<segfault2k> sMonk jajajaja lol! XD
<sMonk> Zombocom: Do you mean that your volume buttons don't work at ALL? or just the little green (colour?) dashes don't show?
<thewhitepelican> I'm on gutasy through vmware and kde4 is very crashy
<Zombocom> they don't work
<flithm> stdin: ahh n/m it's rc2 I think
<segfault2k> sMonk:  lollll xD
<thewhitepelican> gutsy&
<mm_work> whats an easy way to see which groups a user belongs to thru bash?
<stdin> flithm: what package name is it, I know I haven't put it on gutsy yet
<Zombocom> sMonk the play/pause, stop, next track, and last track buttons all still work
<Zombocom> how do I restore to an old xorg.conf file?
<Zombocom> just rename the one xorg.conf.1?
<segfault2k> systemsettings-kde4_4%3a4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb
<segfault2k> konqueror-kde4_4%3a4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_i386.deb
<segfault2k> etc.. :B
<flithm> stdin: it's kde4 version 2~gutsy1~ppa1
<TheWhiteRook> none of my media buttons work
<Schuenemann> Zombocom, if that's a backup, yes
<sMonk> Zombocom: usually that is the case... depends on how many times you changed it tho.
<sMonk> if it's just once, then yeah, that should be your backup
<sMonk> segfault2k: thought you'd like that suggestion
<segfault2k> yeah! xD
<Zombocom> I've only changed it once, I ran locate: xorg.conf and only 1 file came up as xorg.conf.#
<segfault2k> i'm feeling better XD
<Zombocom> and it was xorg.conf.1
<Zombocom> so I just rename it to xorg.conf
<Zombocom> ok
<sMonk> BUT!! 1st take the one you have and name it to xorg.conf.2 JUST incase you loose more than just your volume
<sMonk> (I speak from exp)
<sMonk> lol
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> I'll make sure to do that
<stdin> flithm: ahh it was just uploaded
<flithm> stdin: so it's okay to use that kde4 meta package?
<sMonk> :) np
<stdin> flithm: it may or may not work just yet, if you can try it and post the result to pasteben that'd be a great help :)
<segfault2k> ive installed ppa's kde4
<flithm> stdin: also, when I add the ppa repo to my sources file, it wants to update a bunch of kde3 apps, is that right?
<segfault2k> and i can't run it, it just restart x server :(
<stdin> flithm: yes it is, it's so kde3/4 can integrate properly
<Zombocom> ok
<flithm> stdin: should I just wait till tommorrow or is this safe? :)
#kubuntu 2008-01-11
<stdin> flithm: well I'm going to update the package anyway, just to make sure
<sMonk> segfault2k: One time I went so far as to taking a computer I bought from a store and when I was trying Gentoo I got a bad error, so i took my Windows disk that came with the machine and shot it with my shotgun.. lol Then I discovered Kubuntu
<segfault2k> what can i do :(
<sMonk> flithm: Take one small install... one small hope for Nerd kind
<flithm> sMonk: :)
<sMonk> :)
<segfault2k> ajajJAa lol!!!
<Zombocom> how do I fix the fact that control+alt+f1 shows me a blinking cursor
<sMonk> Try control+ alt + f2
<sMonk> :)
<segfault2k> damn i can run every kde4 app from kde 3.5.8 but when i want to run kde4 from kdm, it just restart x server stdin u know what can i do? (sorry my english)
<segfault2k> xD
<sMonk> Zombocom: what is it your trying to do?
<stdin> segfault2k: can you post the 1st 10 lines of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde to pastebin and /var/log/Xorg.1.log if you have it
<segfault2k> ok! :D
<segfault2k> stdin: http://stdin.pastebin.com/m7ff0b965 <-- startkde*
<stdin> you're using my pastebin huh? :p
<segfault2k> yup! XD
<shadowhywind> hay all this is a strange question whenever i type a space or tab in most windows i get a comma looking mark, any ideas on how to get rid of them?
<stdin> segfault2k: ok that looks fine, what about the Xorg.1.log?
<segfault2k> its big file XD
<sMonk> shadowhywind: explain "most windows"
<shadowhywind> like in kate, kedit, openoffice
<shadowhywind> i can post a screen shot if it helps
<TheWhiteRook> aren't those comma-type marks kinda like hidden characters?
<segfault2k> stdin: but Xorg.1.log changes everytime that i start a new X session?
<hagabaka> how do I configure the ntp daemon to synchronize the computer clock?
<shadowhywind> probley but not so hidden for me, hehe
<stdin> segfault2k: yeah, it's the log for display :1
<TheWhiteRook> shadowhywind: I get them too.
<TheWhiteRook> I just ignore them...
<segfault2k> then i'll never get a "working" Xorg.1.log
<shadowhywind> so do i , they don't really bother me so much, but it would be nice to not see them
<segfault2k> because when i start a new kde4 session, x server, restart
<segfault2k> xD
<stdin> segfault2k: it may show me what's happening
<segfault2k> i know, but emm lemme think, i can startx and the ouput ove to a file?¿
<flithm> stdin: when I try to install the kde4 package is says "depends: kdepim-kde4 but it is not going to be installed"
<segfault2k> like startx 2> xorgkde4.log
<segfault2k> ?
<stdin> segfault2k: that'll start kde3, I need to see the kde4 one
<sMonk> shadowhywind: Ok to fix this in Kate goto Settings - configure kate - editing: There un-check "show tabulators"
<sMonk> TheWhiteRook: I guess this is for you too
<segfault2k> but i have in .xinitrc = exec /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<TheWhiteRook> thanx, sMonk
<stdin> segfault2k: try it then
<shadowhywind> OMG! that works!
<shadowhywind> thanks sMonk
<sMonk> You will find similar options on the rest of your word editors
<flithm> stdin: also many of the kde4 packages say version 3.93,, is that right?
<segfault2k> ok, that will freeze my session, but i'll reboot and send the log ok? stdin
<flithm> err 3.94 rather
<stdin> segfault2k: ok
<sMonk> Np guys
<segfault2k> danke
<sMonk> glad I can help
<stdin> flithm: like I said, I'm updating it :)
<flithm> stdin: gotcha no worries, what about the version on some of the kde packages... 3.94 okay?
<stdin> flithm: not really, no, that's why I'm updating it
<flithm> hahah okay
<sMonk> LoL, the life of a test rat... lol
<wesley> when would the stable kde4 realesed?
<sMonk> 4.8 lol
<stdin> 4.1 should be the "stable for all" release
<TheWhiteRook> hahahha
<flithm> heh
<biovore> when it ready...
<TheWhiteRook> any idea when that might be?
<sMonk> ;)
<wesley> there was a date was there?
<sMonk> They were "talking" April.. I believe... right stdin?
<wesley> but the first stable kde 4.0 would be in jan ?
<sMonk> If you look on KDE.org and fish around for the "release log"
<TheWhiteRook> first "stable" release is tomorrow.
<sMonk> I believe that the "4.1 stable release" is hoped for April..
<flithm> TheWhiteRook: today actually for 4.1 :)
<sMonk> that or it's Hardy.. I can't remember all the numbers
<flithm> TheWhiteRook: I meant 4.0
<TheWhiteRook> but the first non-beta-alpha-or-rc is tomorrow
<flithm> today
<stdin> sMonk: something around there
<TheWhiteRook> tomorrow for me, at least :P
<flithm> TheWhiteRook: oh right... time zones :)
<TheWhiteRook> yup
<TheWhiteRook> that great Canadian invention...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Been editing a wiki page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/fusesmb   THEN i reaize after i got it done. it needs to be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb to have a wiki-ish title.. :) is this imporntant?  or trivial? im not sure how to move the file over other then to make a new wiki page. cut/paste,, then just edit the old and delete everything.
<sMonk> When i wrote code (yrs ago) stuff got done when I was done my college work, dringing beer, and watching "taseful" movies..
<flithm> I don't think I can be bothered clicking all these packages to install... I'll wait for the meta package :)
<wesley> so today kde 4.0 will be released?
<flithm> wesley: yeah you can actually install it right now if you want
<sMonk> wesley: correct..
<TheWhiteRook> but it'll be buggy.
<flithm> right
<TheWhiteRook> crawling with insects. :P
<Tm_T> TheWhiteRook: buggy?
<wesley> how can i install it than?
<sMonk> but if you want to wait a little longer, stdin is working on a "one shot distro install".. am I right so far stdin?
<TheWhiteRook> mm I've heard that KDE4 will be buggy for Kubuntu
<flithm> wesley: instructions are the exact same as the rc2 page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<flithm> TheWhiteRook: I doubt it's distro specific
<Tm_T> TheWhiteRook: heard, right ;)
<wesley> i can use both kde3 and 4
<sMonk> flithm: Ya never know.. it's a risk we're all glad to take tho
<TheWhiteRook> I tried RC2 a couple days ago, and it was working terribly.
<flithm> wesley: yep
<segfault_> stdin:
<wesley> but what with that one shot distro install ?
<stdin> sMonk: yeah, I'm working on the "kde4" meta-package, it'll also have kde4-amusements kde4-core and kde4-devel meta-packages
<sMonk> I was trying out the LiveCD.. it wouldn't even let me change the resolution.. lol
<flithm> TheWhiteRook: doesn't mean 4.0 is gonna be the same.  I actually know someone personally who compiled it from source yesterday, and he said he used it for an entire day without any bugs, issues, or crashes
<sMonk> stdin: You one busy guy
<segfault_> stdin: http://stdin.pastebin.com/m7eba0acc
<sMonk> or girl.. sorry
<stdin> sMonk: nothing new there (and I'm a guy yes :p )
<sMonk> lol.. *whew*
<TheWhiteRook> flithm: I hope you're right...
<sMonk> stdin: made that mistake ONCE... wont do it again... (worst date ever.. LOL)
<flithm> TheWhiteRook: well, personally I'm not holding my breath... I expect some issues, but we'll see I guess
<TheWhiteRook> yes.
<wesley> stdin the kde4 packs are they updated?
<TheWhiteRook> hopefully we'll see something good... :P
<stdin> segfault_: try "startx :1" instead of just "startx"
<stdin> wesley: very they are indeed
<segfault_> stdin: ok!
<sMonk> I guess the BEST thing you can do IF you want KDE 4.... is simply wait till 4.1 if you want WAY less issues... if you want to be part of "us rats" in the testing cages.. then grab a copy of 4.0 meta (when it's done) and giv'er
<wesley> its 4.0?
<stdin> they are 4.0.0
<stdin> by my clock it's Fri, 11 Jan 2008 00:24:26 +0000, that makes it release day
<wesley> wich server stdin i got dutch server on?
<TheWhiteRook> It's Thursday, Jan. 10, 19:25 for me
<sMonk> LoL.. only Thursday 10Jan at 19:25 here
<Dr_willis> Is there a ubuntu-wiki doc channel? Working on some wiki pages.. and wanting some feedback, and tips.
<TheWhiteRook> sMonk: Hey! we're in the same time zone!
<stdin> wesley: the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA (see the link in the topic for SVN, it's the same repo)
<Dr_willis> 7:30 here :)
<sMonk> TheWhiteRook: see THAT'S why 4.0 is buggy for us.. we havent hit the official release date yet.. lol
<TheWhiteRook> hahhaa
<Dr_willis> if <date>  >= $release_date then dontcrash()
<sMonk> shut off computer.. goto bed.. get up and turn on and all will be good
<sMonk> HAHAHAHAHA
<sMonk> Dr_willis: now THAT is some code I think I could use for A LOT of programs
<wesley> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/3381/schermafdruk2vj2.png  this shows adept stid
<sMonk> segfault2k: how'd things work out
<sMonk> ?
<segfault2k> same :(
<wesley> i get it i need to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<stdin> wesley: that's from gutsy-backports, not the PPA
<sMonk> craptackular
<segfault2k> stdin same :(
<stdin> segfault2k: got the log for this time?
<segfault2k> eee noup :s!
<segfault2k> i've screwed it?
<Rozenfag> Hey guys, I have a quick question: I have Dapper installed on my laptop. I have Gutsy on a CD. Can I put the CD in and upgrade it?
<wesley> stdin its takes some upgrades with it is it okay?
<stdin> segfault2k: you shouldn't have a new .1.log yet, just post that
<stdin> wesley: yes, every package on there is meant for mass-distribution with KDE4
<wesley> okay thanks
<Schuenemann> Rozenfag, you can, even though I prefer to install it from scratch
<Schuenemann> I don't remember how exacly, though
<Rozenfag> I'm on dial-up right now, and it took hours to install the video drivers. I don't want to do that again if possible :P
<stdin> Rozenfag: no you can't, you'll have to go Dapper->Edgy->Feisty->Gutsy, skipping version is not supported
<segfault2k> where is located that file?
<wesley> lol xbox live got a day of yesterday i only did download on kubuntu
<Rozenfag> ah, alright. Thanks :)
<stdin> segfault2k: /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<wesley> Rozenfag you could just download the live cd if you have a home you personal settings will be held just install everthing you need its a lot faster than yupgrading
<segfault2k> deprecated: /var/log/Xorg.1.log: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<stdin> segfault2k: can you try the Xephyr way of starting kde4?
<stdin> see the guide in the topic for how, but you'll need xserver-xephyr
<sMonk> Well.. time to go spend some time with my wife, Catch you guys later.. stdin hope the package building goes well.. When I gome back I'll grab a copy of your meta pacage and give er' a whirrl
<sMonk> gome - come
<stdin> sMonk: by the time you come back you should be able to "sudo apt-get install kde4" :)
<TheWhiteRook> see you later
<sMonk> LoL.. in 5 MIN??? Really? lol.. j/k.. ok sounds good man. c'aio
<sMonk> TheWhiteRook:  later
<stdin> yes, in about 5 mins :)
<Tm_T> :(
<stdin> already uploaded
<segfault2k> stdin ok! i'll try
<sMonk> damn you work fast
<segfault2k> but a hint, when i try to run kwin-kde4 --replace in kde 3.5.8, X server restart again
<stdin> segfault2k: just a thought, do "mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.backup" and try again
<Tm_T> sMonk: nownow, there's no damnation, there's salvation (KDE4)
<lufthanza> any masters of xorg/3d acceleration in here?
<Tm_T> lufthanza: no without actual question
<segfault2k> stdin kk! :)
<wesley> stdin KDE4 ownt vista ( If you get it what i mean ? )
<lufthanza> I've got a geforce 4 mx, an integrated nvidia video card with shared memory.
<Schuenemann> wesley, anything that isn't b0rked owns vista
<flithm> stdin: you say the kde4 meta package is ready?
<stdin> wesley: yeah, I was playing with it a few mins ago (1st chase I've had in a while) and it RocKs
<Tm_T> wesley: Schuenemann: oh come on, this is supposed to be family friendly channel!
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, virus, intruders, spyware, trojan and adware aren't bad words
<lufthanza> i've installed the proprietary nvidia drivers for it, and glxinfo reports direct rendering is a go, and glxgears works great, but then I try to open something that uses opengl...
<wesley> stdin playing with vista or kde4
<stdin> flithm: let me check if it's propagated get
<segfault2k> stdin same :(
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: oh but that V word is!
<lufthanza> and a blank screen/window greets me
<Schuenemann> that is just an acronym
<lufthanza> any ideas?
<stdin> wesley: KDE4 ofcource, I don't touch vista (unless I have to fix it for family)
<wesley> lol  the same here
<TheWhiteRook> sorry bout that... my battery ran out
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> forget the whole Vis-something, ok?
<wesley> KDE4 got the real WOW
<TheWhiteRook> ewwww premature, bloated microsoft crap..
<Tm_T> what did I just said
<segfault2k> ;/
<NickPresta> Do any of the new KDE4 packages touch anything related to Python QT4?
<TheWhiteRook> stdin: where's your KDE4 package?
<wesley> WOW is not from microsoft
<segfault2k> WOW its from blizzard
<segfault2k> xD
<wesley> But from World Of Warcraft
<Tm_T> kids
<wesley> Microsoft just steals
<segfault2k> what would be the problem :(
<Tm_T> wesley: no politics here, thank you
<segfault2k> i can run every kde4 app :(
<TheWhiteRook> wesley: sorry, I was talking about Vista
<wesley> okay but have to admit vista was cool XD but linux rocks
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<stdin> segfault2k: try removing/purging  all kde4 packages and reinstalling it. something like "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l|egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}')" then install the package the link in the topic says
<stdin> TheWhiteRook: see the link in the topic, it says SVN/RC2, but they are 4.0.0
<TheWhiteRook> stdin: thanx
<lufthanza> anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<segfault2k> stdin
<segfault2k> bash: egrep (4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9]): orden no encontrada
<segfault2k> (its something like command not found, in english)
<TheWhiteRook> damn, I have to go again.
<TheWhiteRook> see you all later
<wesley> stdin is amarok ready for kde4?
<stdin> segfault2k: copy & paste, it needs those single quotes
<segfault2k> i've copy n pasted
<Tm_T> wesley: no
<stdin> wesley: no, it's not even out of alpha
<segfault2k> segfault@carboxile:~$ sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l|egrep'(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}')
<wesley> ow so just use the kde3 version
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm off, have fun my young apprentice
<stdin> Tm_T: noo! don't leave me with this rabble :p
<wesley> but i had used once used i a early stage the kde4 amarok but it was not realy good the plasma thing
<Schuenemann> stdin, when you're done, you can solve my GTK-font trouble lol
<stdin> segfault2k: apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l |egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}')
<flithm> stdin: is there a way I can check for that kde4 package other than obsessively apt-get updating? :)
<stdin> flithm: "apt-cache policy kde4", when it says "Candidate: 3~gutsy1~ppa1" it's ready
<flithm> stdin: thanks :)
<d03boy> hello kubuntu team!
<segfault2k> stdin  it will remove my kde 3.5.8 xD!
<segfault2k> but doesn't matter D
<segfault2k> xD
<d03boy> I have an older version of kubuntu and I want to make WPA work on it without fussing with 9230423 things. How can I do such a thing?
<Dr_willis> well older as in edgy. or older as in...
<d03boy> whats the command to see?
<thomas_newbie__> omg i can't get my printer to work....It is connected to my other windows xp machine
<Dr_willis> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<stdin> segfault2k: use "sudo aptitude remove $(dpkg -l |egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}') kdebase-bin-kde3+" instead
<d03boy> its Dapper
<d03boy> 6.06
<d03boy> what order does it go in?
<stdin> dapper is currently the oldest supported version
<d03boy> well then, I guess I should be supported
<d03boy> i plan on upgrading as soon as I can back up my data, which I cant do until I get internet connection
<Dr_willis> assuming the wireless card has any linux support at all.
<stdin> have a look at the wifi docs, they should help
<stdin> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomas_newbie__> should I use Samba to connect to my windows xp computer?
<flithm> thomas_newbie__: yes
<d03boy> Dr_willis, its using the emulator thinger
<Dr_willis> thomas_newbie__,  if you want to access the shares - yes. -  or use the fusesmb tools
<d03boy> stdin, ive lokoed before and they dont help
<thomas_newbie__> flithm: i'm having trouble though
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: you only need to install samba if you want windows clients to access shares on kubuntu, you don't need it to access windows shares
<flithm> thomas_newbie__: what stdin said :)
<Dr_willis> I got noidea what a emulator thinger is.. :) and i dont do wireless  much.. Gutsy came out and my wireless laptop started working.. woot. befor that - Never worked.
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: ok so i should disable samba or uninstall it?
<d03boy> Dr_willis, ndis wrapper
<Artus> ðóñêèé ñàïîðò åñòü?
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: which ever you want, if you don't need it remove it
<stdin> Artus: ?
<Artus> åñòü êóáóíòó 7.10 ìîæíî ëè ïðîèíñòàëèòü ñ æåñòêîãî äèñêà? îòñóòñòâóåòü ÑÄ
<d03boy> well here's the thing... I'm using ndiswrapper and there's like 16 different documents that I dnot want to search through to figure out how not to set up WPA
<Dr_willis> i just finished a wiki page on using fusesmb under ubuntu :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb it lets you browse the windows network.
<d03boy> ive tried it before and I failed
<BraWearerGuy38B> Any guys here like to wear bras?
<flithm> that was messed up
<acemo> stdin my favorite guy with too much knowledge bout linux =)
<d03boy> stdin, can I borrow some wpa knowledge
<stdin> d03boy: I don't use wpa, so I have none :)
<d03boy> calling all wpa users!
<flithm> d03boy: i use wpa2
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: the tutorials i'm reading says that I have to use samba http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<flithm> stdin: is there a way to download debs from the source where you guys upload them, before they get propagated?  this is ridiculous I feel like a kid on christmas morning
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: it may be needed for printer sharing, but you didn't say you wanted to share printers ;) I have my windows client connect to my kubuntu box with IPP rather than the other way around
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I think im using samba to share my printers.. or is it cups doing it.. i forget. :)
<Dr_willis> hes going the other way? windows has the printer, he wants linux to access it?
<stdin> flithm: not really, we don't upload .debs, we upload the source packages an have the builders build them. they then get sent to the repository and you download them
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: so i click on network printer tcp?
<flithm> stdin: oh right... okay I'll shut up and be patient :)
<Dr_willis> and then thers much dancing and partying!
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: for using windows printers you need to use samba/smb connection
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: yea you told me i didn't need it if I was connecting to the windows printer :D
<seezer> can anyone use suspend (ram|disk) with the new kde4 packages?
<stdin> I said "thomas_newbie__: it may be needed for printer sharing, ...."
<wesley> stdin why cant i use adept in kde4
<stdin> seezer: try it and see
<stdin> wesley: you can't?
<seezer> stdin: heh. it's not working for me. that's why i'm asking ;)
<wesley> no i cant its says my pass is wrong
<stdin> probably something with kdesu then
<wesley> what are packs i should install i have read the instructions
<seezer> wesley: set a root password and use that - or better: call 'kdesudo adept_manager'
<wesley> seezer i have a root password
<stdin> boo! hiss!
<stdin> setting a root pass is "Bad"(tm)
<seezer> wesley: i guess i may not talk about that here :)
<wesley> okay but seezer it works
<seezer> wesley: it's not kubuntu style - so just take the second option
<kubuntu> hi, i have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 and the Kubuntu-Desktop so i have Gnome and KDE. i installed it in a 80GB Disk leaving 38GB for root and the other for /home, if i buy a new disk, can i remove the /home partition, leave the 80GB for /root and the other for /home without lossing data?
<seezer> when i start the kde4 session via kdm-kde4 i get only a blank xterm
<habdel> kubuntu: yes you can but you should be familiar with the console
<seezer> calling /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde works fine and /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop calls just that
<seezer> any idea?
<stdin> kubuntu: as long as you copy /home to the new partition first, then delete the old /home and resize / to include the free space
<stdin> seezer: don't use kdm-kde4, it's borkified
<seezer> hmkay
<AmyRose> I learned that
<AmyRose> about kdm-kde4
<wesley> is there a germany learning app?
<flithm> heh
<kubuntu> stdin and habdel: thanks, that doubt was killing me
 * kubuntu Wonders if he should upgrade to KDE4....
<Schuenemann> not until it's released
<wesley> kde4 works good :)
<stdin> kubuntu: make sure you edit /etc/fstab too, to mount the new /home (the UUID of / may change too, not sure)
<wesley> stdin kde4 meta pack haves a break
<kubuntu> sdin: I know that, the only doubt was the resizing one
<stdin> wesley: that's the older one, I've uploaded a newer one and it's building
<stdin> well, it's pending building actually
<flithm> stdin: should I see the kde4 package on the list of recent uploads on the launchpad page?  or the list of available packages for that matter?
<JohnnyNoBueno> I'm a total n00b.  Anyone have any thoughts on getting an SIIG scsi controller working on a fresh install of 7.10?
<wesley> and kde 4 multimedia?
<itsjustme> can someone help me with the pan newsreader?  I put the server info in the config file and its like nothing happens...
<stdin> flithm: it just started building (30 secs ago), it shouldn't be long
<kubuntu> Is good to have the GNOME and the KDE desktop enviroment installed in Ubuntu?
 * flithm excited
<flithm> :)
<Dr_willis> kubuntu,  i do that all the time. No problems
<JohnnyNoBueno> sorry, I'm in wrong room
<stdin> depends on if you want gnome :)
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  i though you had to tell it to grab a list of the newsgroups also.
<Dr_willis> its been years since  i last used pan
<kubuntu> lol, o tought it can damage any root file, nad about Gnome....... .... ... i don't like it...... lol lol
<kubuntu> I only use it if something goes out of control and i can't fix it in KDE  lol
<stdin> if you don't like gnome, why not just install kubuntu directly?
<stdin> the shell is the best rescue tool ever invented, even the windows "rescue mode" uses a shell
<flithm> I'd even go as far as to say the shell is the best user interface mode ever invented.  Don't get me wrong, windows are useful... so you can have many overlapping shells :)
<kubuntu> stdin: Well, when i installed my linux, i only had the Ubuntu Cd, and as i said, if something goes out of control on KDE, i can solve it in Gnome in wich i'm a little experienced
<itsjustme> I cant seem to figure out how... It looks like it has a download arrow.. I assume it is for gettinh the list, but nothjing happens
<stdin> kubuntu: well if you have the space for both, it's fine. you'll just have a bit of a messy KMenu :)
<itsjustme> pan  o.129
<itsjustme> 0.129
<wesley> stdin how can you edited the kde4 menu ?
<stdin> not sure, ask in #kde :)
<kubuntu> lol... yeah stdin, my Kmenu is a bit messy.... but i can handle it.... lol
<itsjustme> click refresh list and I see on the bottom,,,  No Connections.. how do I connect?
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  i recall thee being a menu item. But again its been years.
<itsjustme> so what do you recommend for a news reader?
<Dr_willis> i dont even know if my isp has a news server any more
<itsjustme> pan is suppose to be good
<vzduch> Dr_willis: you recall whom being a menu item? :D
<Dr_willis> pan was very good last i used it.
<Dr_willis> it also depends on what you want to do with the news reader. :)
<vzduch> itsjustme: you mean for standard Usenet groups or for binaries?
<kubuntu> So, i have  a problem with KDM, it have more resolution than what my monitor can correctly show, that means that KDM is displayed but not like he will have to, ho can i fix that? pleas
<kubuntu> e
<seezer> stdin: did you try suspend yet?
<itsjustme> how about for all
<stdin> seezer: nope, not yet
<itsjustme> I'd like to learn how to do all of it.. Im new to this
<vzduch> as for binaries, no idea.. for normal Usenet reading and posting, KNode should be preferred as it's a KDE program, but Pan is just fine
<Dr_willis> Hmm I fired up pan.. it asked for the news server.. i entered the right info.. it started getting the groups..
<vzduch> itsjustme: and google for 'netiquette' :)
<itsjustme> I have pan up but cant seem to connect
<Dr_willis> its fetching 20000+ groups it seems :)
<itsjustme> hhuummm   firewall maybe?
<Dr_willis> you sure you got yoyur news group server entered properly?
<itsjustme> yea,,  it worked in W i n d o zzz earlier
<vzduch> Dr_willis: that's just the list.. if you want to actually read newsgroups, you have to subscribe to them
<Dr_willis> vzduch,  correct.. but he dosent seem to even have the list.. or hes really confused about how to use pan. :)
<itsjustme> 1st thing 1st... I need to get the program to connecyt
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  go to File->task manager, see if its doing anything.
 * feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<itsjustme> blank
<itsjustme> 0tasks
<Dr_willis> check the event log? same menu..
<itsjustme> wow...  error connecting
<itsjustme> many
<Dr_willis> ------->   you sure you got yoyur news group server entered properly?
<Dr_willis> :)
<itsjustme> I'll try again
<vzduch> are there free newsfeeds available still?
<vzduch> I have a paid newsfeed (€10 per year), works fine
<ardchoille> vzduch: Newsfeeds for what? There are tons of free newsfeeds. My akregator is full of them :)
<vzduch> ardchoille: not for RSS, for Usenet
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> I don't even know what usenet is
<vzduch> o0
<itsjustme> still no connections...   newsgroups.comcast.net
<vzduch> guess you missed something then ;)
<stdin> it's a place where the deviant hangout
<Dr_willis> news feeds., vs newsgroups :)
<ardchoille> stdin: :)
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  it may want a username/password.. or somthing else.
<Dr_willis> The comcast isp web site may have details.
<itsjustme> google. said newsgroups.comcast.net and it works in windoz..  entered the other info too
<stdin> ardchoille: think of it like a mailing list, except you don't have to "sign up", you just subscribe to it
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  you are a comcast subscriber?
<flithm> stdin: I'M DYING HERE!! :)
<itsjustme> ha  after 30secs it says connecting/////  woops no connections
<itsjustme> yes i am
<ardchoille> stdin: Ok
<wesley> how does the replacement for kicker named?
<stdin> wesley: it's a plasmoid/applet, it's part of plasma
<itsjustme> sorry...  Im back.. had to help my son with his homework
<itsjustme> so what do we think?  uninstall and reinstall?
<vzduch> checked firewall?
<vzduch> though I think it's a bit unlikely that this is the problem.. should work perfectly in passive mode
<itsjustme> firewall off... no connections still after tring to connect
<itsjustme> Ill reinstall and try again
<vzduch> perhaps try KNode
<itsjustme> k
<wesley> will it take long till the kde4 meta is ready?
<stdin> it'll take a bit longer since I had to re-upload :p
<wesley> ows my taskbar from kde4 is away
<wesley> gots kicker so long activated
 * marcx bru noc
<erick> holas
<NickPresta> !es | erick
<ubotu> erick: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vzduch> <-- going to bed, good night folks :)
<tekteen> anyone know how to subscribe to an iTunes podcast from a website?
<wayneward> i see kde 4 is released today sometime how long before it hits the repositories any one know
<cef> and how long before all the bug fixes hit upstream, and then come back. :/
<tekteen> the site is http://fee.org/ and has a button on the site to subscribe to the podcast,
<stdin> tekteen: that *needs* itunes
<tekteen> stdin: I have ubuntu not itunes
<tekteen> stdin: :-(
<stdin> tekteen: email them and complain until something is done :p
<tekteen> thanks :-(
<stdin> nothing anyone except them can do, it specifically looks for itunes
<NickPresta> tekteen, try saving this (http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=254360357&amp;ign-mscache=1) and loading it in itunes
<wesley> how can i start the kde plasmoid ( kicker it will not start by start up ) kde4
<stdin> wesley: it's probably easier to start with a fresh ~/.kde4 for now, just logout of kde4, rename it and log back in
<stdin> some of the older setting may mess the latest one up
<wesley> what renaming?
<stdin> in konsole "mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.bak" or open konqueror and choose View -> Show Hidden and rename it
<stdin> do that in kde3, because it won't work right in kde4
<d0b> hi all
<wesley> so what do i need to rename ?
<d0b> I have a little problem.. when I boot the system i see only shel and nothing else...
<wesley> stdin what do i have to rename?
<d0b> so i need to type kdesktop and kwin --replace to view the desktop evry tyme when i login...
<d0b> can some body help me how to fix it ?
<stdin> wesley: in kde4, open konsole and put in "mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.bak"
<stdin> d0b: does /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm and /etc/init.d/kdm exist ?
<wesley> stdin in kde3 i am logged
<stdin> wesley: no, I meant "in kde3" not 4
<stdin> typos
<wesley> and now its renamed?
<stdin> when it's renamed log back into kde4
<d0b> stdin: yes, they are there
<thomas_newbie__> Should I have a different password for my SUDO and a different one for ROOT?
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: don't set a root pass at all
<wayneward_> how do i get kde4 installed apt-get install ??..
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: well whenever i need root priveleges i use root passwd no?
<stdin> d0b: when you login, do you login to the shell or to kdm?
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: no, you use sudo
<d0b> stdin: to kdm
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: but I log in with that password too...
<d0b> stdin: the problem has appearanced when I upgrade system to 7.10 but at that time was launching compiz (
<stdin> d0b: what session does it say it's logging you into?
<wesley> stdin it works thanks
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: don' t just use sudo to to root stuff
<stdin> *"don't, just..."
<d0b> stdin: don't know
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: ??well I use the same password to login to my home...same for sudo to do admin stuff
<lemke> anyone can tell me if there will be a Kubuntu 7.10 ISO or packages of the KDE4 JUST AFTER the release?
<stdin> lemke: this is a testing version with 4.0.0, please report your findings to #kubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-testers http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<stdin> d0b: look in the menu on the bottom right section of the login screen
<lemke> Alredy? nice! thnks!
<stdin> it may not be perfect yet, so please report issues :)
<lemke> yeah
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: i didn't understand what you wrote to me...and did u see my post
<lemke> it is the rc2 release?
<stdin> lemke: no 4.0.0 release
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: don't use a root password, just use sudo to gain root access
<lemke> alredy? but there is nothing new at kde.org
<stdin> lemke: the packages are being tar'd up and distributed to mirrors around the world, it takes time. when that's done kde.org will be updated
<wayneward_> how we get 4.0.0 release for ubuntu
<adamonline45> lol that's what I came in to see
<wayneward_> lol
<wayneward_> could do with it tonight !
<stdin> the packages are in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA now, they should be in gutsy-backports by tomorrow
<lemke> stdin: ok
<wayneward_> oh thats ok
<wayneward_> wicked
<stdin> I'll update the topic later, when I feel comfortable with it
<tlsarles> How do you add a new pannel with KDE4?
<wayneward_> show just apt-get update and apt-get install it
<stdin> tlsarles: not sure, ask in #kde
<wayneward_> ok ill take a look see what they say
<stdin> wayneward_: yeah, add the repository and install kde4-core
<d0b> stdin: thanks ! ))
<stdin> d0b: was that the problem then?
<d0b> stdin: yes
<stdin> isn't it annoying when the problem is so simple but you have no idea where it actually is? :p
<d0b> )
<wayneward_> no answers yet im installing one of repos now so hopefully should notify me to update?? hopefully!!...
<wayneward_> ill stay tuned on here
<adamonline45> stdin: You mentioned just adding 'the repository' and apt-getting kde4-core.  Do you know what I should add in my sources.list?
<stdin> same as it was for RC2: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main"
 * stdin moves the text to annoy everyone copying&pasting
<d0b> is KDE 4 allready relised ???
<stdin> yes and no, I hope that answers your question
<stdin> :)
<d0b> what do you mean "yes and no" ? )
<stdin> I mean "yes it is" and "no it isn't", all at the same time
<adamonline45> As in, it's available if you know how to get it?
<adamonline45> or as in, RC2, not 4.0.0?
<articpenguin3800> is kde4 packaged yet?
<stdin> no, we do have 4.0.0
<stdin> it just hasn't been officially announced
<stdin> *yet
<adamonline45> stdin: Oh okay.  I've been watching the news all day at school waiting for some word :D
<stdin> here's our stance: "we have it now, but it's not "released" until kde.org says so"
 * adamonline45 is excited about ditching compiz fusion for some mild compositor stuff
<adamonline45> stdin: Got it.  Where have I seen your name before?  Did you make the packages or something for Kubuntu?
<articpenguin3800> its not in the repos yet?
<stdin> adamonline45: I did the packages from previous releases of kde4, yes
<adamonline45> stdin: Gotcha... Nice to meet you!  And thanks :)
<stdin> it's not in the archive.ubuntu.com ones for gutsy yet, no
<articpenguin3800> i will compile kde 4 then =)
<stdin> articpenguin3800: why?
<Downix> hey all
<articpenguin3800> i jus bored
 * stdin points articpenguin3800 to "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main"
<d0b> stdin: so can i install kde 4 now ?
<Downix> I can't find libqt-dev for kubuntu!
<stdin> d0b: indeededooby
<Downix> it references it, but can't seem to find it
<stdin> Downix: try libqt4-dev :)
<Downix> ok, I'll be quiet now
<d0b> stdin: sorry, but i don't understand )
<stdin> d0b: "indeedydooby" is my way of saying "yes" ;)
<d0b> stdin: my english is so bad )
<stdin> made up of "indeed" with a "de" on the end and a "dooby" after it
<Pici> d0b: My english is good and I had no idea what he was talking about.
<stdin> no one ever does, and I'm ok with that :)
<d0b> Pici: )
<d0b> stdin: )))
<d0b> stdin: and how install it ? what repositories and so on ?
<seezer> stdin: will i get a "indeedydooby" if i ask "is it advisable to try a upgrade to hardy by changing sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade yet"
<stdin> seezer: no, you'll get a "nopeydooby"
<stdin> unless you *really know what you're doing*, don't use hardy yet
<LjL> seezer, for starters, it's not safe to upgrade to hardy at all, since hardly is hardly (pun intended) ready for production use. second, no, upgrading should be done using the update manager
<Skyblast> I have Hardy in the VM... It is alphatastic. Don't use it for daily work or anything important
<seezer> LjL: that's ok for me. but the update manager.. i missed installing that thingy..
<seezer> but went fine from edgy to feisty via apt upgrades
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<seezer> this gutsy was a fresh install
<Downix> ok, libqt-dev still didn't have qwidget.h
<Downix> hmm
<Jucato> Downix: qt3 or qt4?
<Downix> I just put qt4 on
<stdin> you sure you set your include path, or use qmake-qt4?
<Downix> thought I had
<Jucato> Downix: yes, but what is it you're trying to compile? does it need qt3 or qt4?
<Downix> I'm not sure why it needs qt at all
<Downix> it's a CLI utility for converting source file
<Jucato> then it shouldn't be looking for qwidget... :/
<Downix> I know, I'm quite boggled
<Downix> but there's the missing files
<stdin> maybe it uses QString (I know I'm tempted to use QString in CLI apps)
<Downix> mydebug.h:21:21: error: qwidget.h: No such file or directory
<Downix> mydebug.h:22:25: error: qpushbutton.h: No such file or directory
<Downix> mydebug.h:23:27: error: qmultilinedit.h: No such file or directory
<Downix> mydebug.cpp:19:19: error: qfile.h: No such file or directory
<Downix> mydebug.cpp:20:25: error: qtextstream.h: No such file or directory
<Downix> mydebug.cpp:21:21: error: qstring.h: No such file or directory
<Jucato> it's obviously a GUI thing... but next time please use a pastebin Downix
<Downix> sorry, forgot to grab one
<Downix> my goof
<Jucato> Downix: can you give a link to that app? so we can check what Qt version it uses?
<stdin> are you sure it's qt4 not qt3, usually Qt4 includes are Capitalised
 * Jucato almost bets it's qt3
<Qrawl> ok... so.... how do I get KDE4
<Downix> http://www.len.ro/work/v2vhdl
<Jucato> Qrawl: um.. you wait?
<stdin> give me $5 and I'll tell :)
<Qrawl> Jucato, it just came out
<Jucato> Qrawl: but the Kubuntu packages haven't yet
<Qrawl> do you have PayPal
<Qrawl> ok
<Jucato> unless you want to compile from source code...
<Qrawl> yes, I do
<Qrawl> not want to do that
<Jucato> "The graphic interface was created using Qt v1.45 widgets, compiled using moc (Meta Object Compiler)" wth? O.o
<ardchoille> Jucato: heh, kinda outdated?
<mitch_> I launch Banshee in Kubuntu, it it runs fine. However, it gives this error message: Your environment is not properly set up to use DBus. Please fix your environment or run Banshee through dbus-launch. How do I launch it through dbus-launch?
<stdin> Downix: edit the the qt_client/Makefile and change "-I/usr/include/qt" to "-I/usr/include/qt3!
<stdin> * "-I/usr/include/qt" to "-I/usr/include/qt3"
<Jucato> ardchoille: very...
<Downix> ok
<Jucato> stdin: I don't think Qt 3 is source or binary compatible with Qt 1?
<stdin> the only date I see is 2004, should be using 3
<Jucato> stdin: maybe it changed... but then the front page says Qt 1.x
<Downix> down to missing qconfig.h and qmodules.h
<stdin> you have libqt3-mt-dev?
 * Jucato doesn't think he has.. because was told to install libqt4-dev only
<Downix> nope, aptitude'ing now
<stdin> hmm, but then why did the other errors go away?
<Downix> I had libqt3-headers
<Downix> ok, now down to one missing file, qmultilinedit.h
<stdin> libqt3-compat-headers
<Jucato> stdin: maybe when you gave him the -I flag
<Downix> this is fun
<adamonline45> Quick question... How do I boot into KDE4?
<Downix> now it's /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lqt
<stdin> with KDM, choose KDE 4 from the menu
<adamonline45> stdin: Where do I find kdm?
<stdin> Downix: change "-lqt" to "-lqt-mt" in the Makefile
<stdin> adamonline45: it's the login screen
<VoksD> Did anyone try adding in KDE4 yet?  I'm getting install issues left and right.
<stdin> VoksD: post them to postebin so we can see them
<Downix> ln: creating symbolic link `../qt_client/qtvl' to `./bin/qtvl': No such file or directory
<Downix> grr
<VoksD> stdin: I'd rather spare you the long list, but they all seem to give (using apt-get): trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/somefile', which is also in package kde4base-data"
<VoksD> A lot of packages trying to overwrite some file which is already in kde4base-data
<VoksD> (not just one file, but a whole bunch)
<Downix> ok, easy fix
<stdin> Downix: yeah, just reverser the ln -s line
<Downix> yup
<Qrawl> if I install KDE4 this way:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php     will I be at a disadvantage?  or will the results be exactly the same as waiting for backport
<stdin> VoksD: you have (at the latest) kde beta packages. you should have removed them
<VoksD> damn, I was sure I'd removed all the previous stuff properly
<VoksD> After I saw those errors I tried best as I could to just purge everything related to kde4 and doing a clean install, but apparently I didn't  do that right.
<stdin> VoksD: try "aptitude remove $(dpkg -l |egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}') kdebase-bin-kde3+"
<stdin> with sudo though
<Jucato> Folks, just so you should know, KDE 4.0 isn't officially released yet. So we're still waiting for the go signal. and some small changes might happen in between that time. So follow that link at your own risk for now :)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks , what's the word on Krusader File Manager ?
<VoksD> stdin: This will not touch my kde3.5.8, right?
<Qrawl> Jucato, ok
<Qrawl> I'll wait
<stdin> VoksD: it will install the new kde3 packages (which you will need), but that's it
<Downix> now to see if this thing works
<VoksD> fair enuff
<jcsgkfyiji> is there a terminal command to list my current ip address or addresses if i have multiple adapters configured and connected to differnt things?
<Qrawl> did I post something forbidden
<stdin> jcsgkfyiji: ifconfig
<jcsgkfyiji> hate to sound like a retard how do you exit a man page?
<BluesKaj> !Krusader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krusader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VoksD> jcsgkfyiji: If in the console, just hit 'q'
<BluesKaj> !info Krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0-1 (gutsy), package size 3102 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<jcsgkfyiji> thanks
<VoksD> jcsgkfyiji: Since you're in KDE you might find it more readable to type 'man:/ifconfig', or whatever manpage you want, in the run menu or konqueror
<jcsgkfyiji> in the konqueror address bar? cool!
<VoksD> yeah :D
<Jucato> single / would do
<Jucato> or no / even (man:konqueror)
<VoksD> :o
<Jucato> there's even info:/ and help:/
<stdin> konqueror can do everything you want it to do, even some thing you don't :)
<VoksD> hehe
<BluesKaj> seems to work for all kinds of apps
<Jucato> well it doesn't do IRC yet.. so no...
<Jucato> :D
<VoksD> I absolutely love Konqy, they've done a very good job with it.
<stdin> maybe sho_ should make an IRC KPart :P
<jcsgkfyiji> I just learned about sftp://myname@host for ssh, nice and webdavs://
<ubuntu_> has anyone here used gnome and kde, and which one you like?
<kubuntu> Hey, i have a problem with KDM, i changed the theme to SuperNature and it's still cahrging with the default one, and in a resolution of 1152x(other), and my monitor only supports up to 1024x728, how can if ix those problems?
<VoksD> ubuntu_: Used both, preferred KDE.
<Downix> well it's running, but man it's sloooow
<Jucato> stdin: in my dreams! :)
<stdin> ubuntu_: this is #kubuntu, guess what we like :p
<VoksD> hehe
<Downix> doesn't help that it's... huge
<jcsgkfyiji> ubuntu gnome is pretty and very to use if you doing light work, but if your really going to use your computer use kde, it's much more powerful!
<ubuntu_> yeah i knoiw what channel im in, im running this off cd right now, been using ubuntu. kde has some nice desktop switching etc.. but not sure what i want to run
<stdin> well you can run gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome, so it whatever you prefer
<holycow2> is kde4 rc2 or rc3 yet? i thought it was rc3
<ubuntu_> yeah, anyone here using 8.04 yet?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hi how can i make  Ktorrent 2.2.1 to autorun automatically every time i start session in kde? im using kubuntu gutsy gibbon
<stdin> holycow2: 4.0.0 is due today
<stdin> !autostart | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubotu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jcsgkfyiji> ubuntu_: use knoqueror to manage files and then try the gnome nautilus and you whill have made up your mind, nautilus is awful, no offence to any gnome fans.
<GoetzC> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<VoksD> ubuntu_: And if you're of the kind who loves two-pane file commanders, or used Norton Commander or UFO back in the days, you'll find Krusader (which is made for KDE) really pleasant.
<kubuntu> Soo, should i reinstall KDM?
<notv> whats the best C++ IDE for gnome?
<VoksD> ubuntu_: As far as I can tell from personal experience and memory, Konqueror is better than what ships with Gnome, and KDE is a bit more responsive than Gnome (that may be entirely subjective).. plus KDE can be controlled with dcop, which is a gib plus.
<stdin> GoetzC: until that hits the kubuntu.org front page, it's not "official"
<stdin> notv: 1) there is no "best" 2) try asking in #ubuntu
<notv> i like dolphin more than konqueror
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> was kde 4 laucnhed? it says today can i download it now?
<notv> stdin, i know and i am already
<VoksD> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Yes, you can.
<Downix> notv: EMACS
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i mean the final version
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> not rc2
<Qrawl> #KDE4-Release-Party
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> lol
<notv> hm
<Jucato> seriously, that's the channel
<notv> emacs is all black. is that just a setting thing?
<notv> what about eclipse?
<Qrawl> ok. so once the Kubuntu version of KDE4 is ready, how will we upgrade
<stdin> Qrawl: did you install RC2?
<Qrawl> I uninstalled that a few minutes ago
<stdin> Qrawl: it'll be a similar install procedure
<Qrawl> stdin, I will PM you the link Im using
<holycow2> stdin aha danke
<Qrawl> will that be the official way to upgrade?
<stdin> Qrawl: if nothing goes wrong with the packages, it will
<Qrawl> but its going to be backported
<holycow2> so to install ... i need to enable the hardy repos?
<Qrawl> will that change anything?
<stdin> Qrawl: no, same packages as what will be backported
<secleinteer> will the final version of kde4 available in the gutsy backports?
<Qrawl> ty
<stdin> holycow2: no, the'll be in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA and will filter into gutsy-backports
<Qrawl> yes
<holycow2> ohhh thank you.  will installing the rc from the topic interfere with the backport?
<holycow2> well i guess not, its just going to be higher version packages
<stdin> *KDE4 status: There are packages in the PPA but KDE 4.0.0 isn't "officially" released until kde.org says so, also remember the PPA repository has a limited bandwidth so download will be slow if everyone jumps and gets them now.
<stdin> if you have install RC2 then there shouldn't be a problem, just don't jump all over the packages. if you haven't (or uninstalled it) then wait a while longer.
<Downix> and it can't read the Verilog code... lovely
<holycow2> okay no problem.  i was toying around with it on another box earlier today, it's so beautiful it hurts to use gnome or kde3
<Qrawl> KDE4 is only 158mb??
<secleinteer> what, do you want it to be 3+ gb like vista?
<Qrawl> lol
<Qrawl> I want to make sure Im doing this correctly
<hydrogen> its more than 158 mb..
<_gtt_> anyone got irkick setup ?
<secleinteer> it might be just the base software
<Qrawl> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!    <=========  Is that OK
<secleinteer> w/o any of the programs
<secleinteer> Qrawl: yeah that's fine
<hydrogen> though maybe not compressed
<Qrawl> ty
<Jucato> "note that PPAs aren't authenticated so you will likely get a warning when installing"
<secleinteer> Qrawl: where are you installing from?
<_gtt_> !irkick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irkick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> !infrared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> what good is that thing
<Qrawl> various places
<Qrawl> mainly ppa
<Jay-Oh-En> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<secleinteer> Qrawl: what's ppa?
<stdin> !ppa
<_gtt_> personal package archives
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<secleinteer> ty
<Qrawl> launchpad
<secleinteer> well i'd rather not install random crap that people ul
<secleinteer> i'll wait lol
<_gtt_> it's not forced upon you...
<secleinteer> i know lol
<Qrawl> wink wink
<secleinteer> i didn't know i was giving the impression that i felt forced
<stdin> secleinteer: 1) it's not random thank you very much, 2) when the announcement comes it will be from a PPA
<secleinteer> stdin: it seems like anyone can upload a deb to launchpad as a 'ppa'
<secleinteer> maybe i will apt-get build-dep kde4 and compile :D
<stdin> secleinteer: to *their* ppa, yes
<secleinteer> stdin: so is there an 'official' ppa?
<stdin> the one we use can only be uploaded to by 3 people, including myself
<Jucato> secleinteer: not everyone can upload to any ppa
<stdin> not even Jucato can upload to ours :P
<secleinteer> stdin: so where is this official ppa?
<hydrogen> er.. it's still random people as far as joe user is concerned
 * seezer falls asleep. bye
<Jucato> only certain people can upload to certain ppa's. of course a PPA owner can upload to his own ppa
<secleinteer> Jucato: yeah, but i didn't know there was an organized ppa
<Jucato> hydrogen: developers are random people as far as joe user is concerned :)
<stdin> secleinteer: we'll tell you when we feel comfortable releasing the packages, it'll be in the topic
<Jucato> (that would make you random too :P)
<secleinteer> stdin: :(
<Qrawl> the official one is a secret
<hydrogen> saying "its not random because I upload to it" doesn't lend it any more credibility
<stdin> *Note: When KDE 4.0.0 comes out we'll updates the topic with the link to get it, please wait until then so we can insure you get an easy and safe install*
<secleinteer> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/
<secleinteer> XD
<Jucato> hydrogen: point?
<Qrawl> until the official word is out
<secleinteer> did i just find it? :P
<stdin> hydrogen: does when I say it :)
<Qrawl> so just wait
<stdin> secleinteer: please wait until we say it's ok, and don't post the link
<secleinteer> stdin: it's even on kubuntu.org
<stdin> on the front page?
<secleinteer> on the kde4 rc2 announcement
 * feffer is back.
<secleinteer> i googled 'kubuntu ppa' and it was the fifth link
<stdin> then it's not announced yet
<stdin> !away > feffer
<secleinteer> yeah, but it's not like people can't find it
<secleinteer> w/e, i'll wait i guess
<hydrogen> I'm really not certain why people are so excited to get their hands on kde4 anyways..
<Qrawl> ??????????
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> stdin, that means you guys are making a nice step by step howto install easy for the newbies like me? ^^
<secleinteer> there were enough bugs when i ran beta 4 in vmware
<secleinteer> not gonna try an unstable version now
<holycow2> hydrogen, have you seen it?
<stdin> secleinteer: doesn't matter, it's up to you if you want to try but we can't guarantee anything
<hydrogen> holycow2: I'm using it
<stdin> asdfasdfasdfasdf: we are yes :)
<secleinteer> hydrogen: it's not really done, but users have to start using it at some point
<holycow2> lol
<secleinteer> stdin: no OSS is 'guaranteed' anyway, so that doesn't bother me
<secleinteer> i'll wait for nice instructions though
<holycow2> its so easy on the eyes from my perspective, it hurts to use gnome
<Qrawl> as long as its better than Alpha 1
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> stdin, lol xD
<secleinteer> yes, gnome hurts me eyes too
<stdin> secleinteer: then just don't post links to it in here, whatever else you do is up to you
<secleinteer> my*
<secleinteer> stdin: alright, i won't post any more links XD
<holycow2> also
<holycow2> kde4 is the first time i've trully been inspired by a desktop environment
<secleinteer> when i see gtk, i want to throw up :D
<holycow2> its not complete but the bits that are there have a certain something extra to them
<Qrawl> are you using it now
<holycow2> i can't describe it but it feels like it was created by people that care
<holycow2> thats just makes me want to start using it an help out
<Qrawl> I like the feel of GNOME actually
 * Jucato points to http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<secleinteer> nooooo
<secleinteer> gnome == :(
<Qrawl> 69%
<wesley> lol bashing gnome
<secleinteer> and i've used it, too
<Aulus> I can't find the standard sources.list file for gutsy. Might someone have one?
<secleinteer> when i first moved to linux
<secleinteer> Aulus: check ubuntuguide.org
<stdin> Aulus: see /use/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<Jucato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<syazdani> does anybody know where is wpa_passphrase?
<stdin> in wpasupplicant
<Jucato> like a password to connect to the network right?
<syazdani> hmm, it doesn't seem to be there.
<syazdani> Maybe I need to reinstall it.
<stdin> !find wpa_passphrase
<ubotu> File wpa_passphrase found in wpasupplicant
<Jucato> ah ok.. it's a command :P
<wesley> yeah gnome sound standaard thats why many people use it
<Jucato> is wpasupplicant installed?
<syazdani> It seems to be.
<syazdani> wpa was working before.
<zetheroo> do the effects in KDE4 work with the fglrx drovers?
<zetheroo> drivers
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> if they do, I don't know how to get them working
<Jay-Oh-En> zetheroo: if they dont it doesnt look like im gonig to be able to use KDE4
<eatThisAndDie> guys, is there anything in Ubuntu like 'service (red hat) or start-stop-daemon
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a kde program like gimp
<zetheroo> nixternal: why would it not work?
<nixternal> eatThisAndDie: which daemon are you trying to stop?
<holycow2> eatThisAndDie /etc/init.d/servicename start/stop
<nixternal> Jay-Oh-En: nothing like Gimp, sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> dang
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: krita
<zetheroo> nixternal: is it because of xgl?
<nixternal> eatThisAndDie: exactly what holycow2 said :)
<genii> eatThisAndDie: sudo /etc/init.d/<appname> start/stop/restart/reload
<eatThisAndDie> yeah, i know that works, nixternal,
<Jay-Oh-En> secleinteer: krita?
<nixternal> zetheroo: people have gotten their radeons to work I believe, I just haven't looked much into it
<Qrawl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Qrawl>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1_all.deb
<Qrawl> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: yeah, it's a image editing program
<holycow2> so whats the problem then?
<eatThisAndDie> but well... i;m just used to being lazy and going 'service' ;)
<nixternal> krita is far from Gimp unfortunately
<Jay-Oh-En> secleinteer: thanks is it hard to use?
<holycow2> so setup an alias
<eatThisAndDie> hmmmm... thats an idea
<holycow2> gimp is just amazin, i've been teaching noobs to use it all week
<holycow2> they love it
<stdin> you can do "sudo invoke-rc.d <service> <action>"
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: don't know, i've never used it. there's also kolourpaint, if you want something simpler, similar to M$ paint
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow2: im so good in it
<Qrawl> stdin, me?
<secleinteer> holycow2: gimp is weird :D
<Jay-Oh-En> secleinteer: i want something more along the lines of photoshop
<stdin> Qrawl: no, you can post the output of "sudo apt-get -f install" to pastebin though
<holycow2> Jay-Oh-En isn't it amazing when you can just run around in gimp without thinking how you did it? then when someone asks you how you did it you haveto think?
<zetheroo> nixternal: but is there any documentation on the subject of which cards work and which do not etc?
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: well krita should be ok for most purposes
<holycow2> the zen of gimp! lol :)
<Qrawl> stdin, ok
<holycow2> Jay-Oh-En oh you mean, your NOT good in it?
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow2: yeah i hate having to explain it
<nixternal> zetheroo: if there is, I haven't looked into it...but if you find something, please point me in that direction as well so I can get the effects working on my desktop
<nixternal> kde4 works perfectly on radeon drivers, it just doesn't kick in the effects
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow2: i am good in gimp
<holycow2> oh i didn't understand your hpotoshop comment
<holycow2> i want gimp to move as far away from ps as possible
<Jay-Oh-En> holycow2: why
<holycow2> its problem is that its so close to ps but not exactly 100% that users have a problem transposing their skills
<holycow2> they get confused
<holycow2> they think 'oh just like photoshop, everything i know should work'
<holycow2> and it can't
<Jay-Oh-En> secleinteer: krita looks like a kids programs
<eatThisAndDie> hmmm... just found out that 'service' is available in debian-helper-scripts package
<Qrawl> stdin, that seems to be working
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: it's the best there is :D
<stdin> nixternal: tried with XRender (kwin composite that is)?
<nixternal> I have never used PS, so I guess I am lucky...I just know Gimp, and it actually makes me look like I know what I am doing with very limited skills or know-how
<nixternal> stdin: no I haven't
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: if you really want all the features of photoshop, it won't happen
<eatThisAndDie> apparently in kubuntu, if there is a program tat is available in the package but i dont have it then it shows me where to get it from.
<holycow2> nixternal actually you are VERY lucky
<holycow2> i've taught gimp to ps users
<nixternal> I use KDE 4 on my Intel setup...it just works and it works flawlessly
<stdin> nixternal: it works great on my lowly intel chip :)
<nixternal> hehe, yup
<holycow2> its a huge problem, once they learn ps they have one hell of a hard time learning anything else
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: you might be interested in http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/29/how-to-run-microsoft-outlook-natively-on-linux-using-virtualbox/ in that case
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: it says it's for outlook, but works for anything
<holycow2> ps is like a brain lobotomy for graphic designers it seems to me, its a eird thing
<secleinteer> except games
<julian> Does anyone know where is the kubuntu gutsy release with kde 4.0?
<Jay-Oh-En> secleinteer , holycow2, i dont im just saying i used to be pro in photoshop making websites blah blah blah you name it i did it but in gimp its giving me problems because i used to be so good and used to ps that its hard for me to learn a new program but im still 100 percent better then all of my friends in gimp
<eatThisAndDie> is kde 4 available already? i thought it was still in  RC?
<stdin> eatThisAndDie: 4.0.0 is due today
<julian> because kubuntu hardy alpha3 comes with it!!!!!!!!!
<wesley> stdin will there come a live cd out from gutsy with kde4 ?
<holycow2> Jay-Oh-En thats what i mean
<julian> it is avaliable riagt now!!
<holycow2> ps users cannot learn new apps
<secleinteer> Jay-Oh-En: well gimp is the closest you'll get in terms of featureset compared to photoshop
<holycow2> its a huge problem for them
<stdin> wesley: there will
<holycow2> i can take a noob from 0 to 80 in no time flat tho
<stdin> julian: no it doesn't
<wesley> stdin just like the kde3 version wich we can set to harddisk?
<julian> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha3/Kubuntu#head-a59c16f0f8d513281c6cc655a4adc998a1f98997
<stdin> wesley: should be
<wesley> okay
<stdin> Jucato: that doesn't sat it will come with it by default
<stdin> julian:  that doesn't sat it will come with it by default
<stdin> not Jucato :p
<hagabaka> something's wrong with my kdesudo...it looks like a not-responding window, but it accepts keyboard input after a lag. and the OK Cancel buttons don't display. has anyone else had that issue?
<jcsgkfyiji> I am attempting to write a shell script to automate the installation of a bunch of stuff on new systems so I don't need to do it manually. I am not sure how, or if this is possible, is there a way to take input form a command, for instance if I want to run hostname and then use the output form hostname as a wildcard, ive been googling and all i can figure out is how to take input form the user.
<eatThisAndDie> ok, another thing. is there anyhing like chkconfig on ubuntu?
<wesley> only kdepim-kde4 got a break
<stdin> eatThisAndDie: what does it do?
<julian> "KDE 4.0.0 was released on January 11th and promptly packaged for both Hardy Heron and the Gutsy Gibbon"
<Jay-Oh-En> will kde4 work with my machine
<eatThisAndDie> sets programs that runs on different runlevels
<stdin> julian: and what part of that says "and will be installed by default" ?
<eatThisAndDie> (ckconfig that is)
<Jay-Oh-En> julian: todays the 10th
<stdin> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stdin> julian: that will do it ^
<eatThisAndDie> thanks stdin
<stdin> julian: so no default kde4 for you, not yet anyway
<eatThisAndDie> dude.... typing 'man bum' is JUST so wrong.
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: how do you figure out if kde4 will work for you
<genii> eatThisAndDie: Since on ubuntu runlevels 2 thru 5 are the same now it doesn't seem to matter much about setting them
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: try it and see, that's about the only way
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: will it ruin my computer?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: does kde3?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: thats if it doesnt work
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: no
<stdin> then neither will kde4 ruin it :)
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: is it full version now , not the beta?
<genii> rc=release candidate beta= pre release candidate version
<stdin> it's the 1st release, but no one is saying it's not bug free. it's considered "stable enough for now"
<burner> can anyone seed hardy alpha 3?  i have 1 peer for 8kpbs currently
<stdin> until 4.1.0 comes out
<eatThisAndDie> genii: it is? I'll probably set runlevel 3 and 4 to not have X though,
<genii> eatThisAndDie: Yes, 2 thru 5 are all now equiv to 3
<eatThisAndDie> i see i'm at runlevel 2, thats the default then
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin:  are you going to run it?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: I have it open in anther display now
<genii> eatThisAndDie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Debian_Linux
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: any bugs for you?
<wesley> meta pack kde4 not ready?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: not yet, but I need to dive it fully to seee
<burner> i thought i heard alpha 3 had kde4 in it
<stdin> wesley:  3.1~gutsy1~ppa1 should be out
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: whats the package to install
<eatThisAndDie> genii: yeah i remember that now... my debian had to be manually config'd, i just assumed it was like that cuz i installed it from the netinst CD
<wesley> it says break
<stdin> wesley: I suggest "kde4-core" over "kde4" for now
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: you'll just have to install "kde4-core" and it'll pull everything you need
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: once i go to kde4 will i be able to go back to kde3
<wesley> ive misspelled something in konsple
<genii> bbiab, need to change sessions
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: E: Couldn't find package kde4-core
<wesley> ive i installe kde4-core will i have everthing?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: yes, you'll have kde4 and kde3 installed, your kde3 install will be untouched. It's not "officially" released yet, just wait
<stdin> wesley: you'll have a functioning kde4 desktop with it, there are other packages splattered about too. browse adept
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: should i update my computer to see if they added the package? or is that not the case
<wesley> i have my line already only misspelled
<julian> burner: I heard the same thing
<heatmzzr> hello all
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: they will be in a special repository while then drip into gutsy-backports, but you'll have to install separately. it won't update kde3
<heatmzzr> this kde IS pretty cool
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: im sorry but i didnt understand that sentence lol
<burner> julian: i'm downloading, but the torrent is painful right now
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: anyways will i be notified when kde4 is released?
<heatmzzr> does kubuntu automatically update like ubuntu does?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: if you have RC2 installed then you'll get notified of updates. if not then there will be install instructions in the topic (when it's out)
<genii> Nice. Just logged into first kde4 session since I gave up on it for a while.
 * genii tinkers
<wesley> j
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: thats all i needed to here thanks
<wesley> stdin are you not tirred
<stdin> wesley: all the time :)
<Downix> ugh, I hate autogenerated code
<stdin> I do my best work half-asleep
<jerware> hi
<burner> heatmzzr: sure does
<jerware> does anyone know how to get surf the web with firefox with the tor application ?
<jerware> err plugin/module?
<jerware> where do i get that module ?
<heatmzzr> thanks burner
<burner> sudo apt-get install tor?
<wesley> thats cool you cann ship in april hardy with kde4
<stdin> wesley: we hope so yes
<wesley> ow mister miljonair must agree?
<heatmzzr> was using ubuntu 7.1..... now running 8.04 kubuntu from cd.. thinking bout installing it. its got some features
<wesley> 8.04 is not stable
<calcmandan> hey guys.
<heatmzzr> wesley, not?
<burner> jerware: also, there's a package for teh tor extension for firefox in apt
<stdin> !+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<calcmandan> anyone havfe a link to all the open fonts provided in kubuntu?  i have ms ttf's loaded in my box and need to pick one that is open for a project
<stdin> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<burner> heatmzzr: not.. it's only january 2008, wait for april
<jerware> yes i have tor installed according to apt.  but i cant find the firefox tor interface in apt-cache search tor | grep firefox
<stdin> except it's not LTS...
<julian> heatmzzr:  Does it come with kde 4.0?
<snarkster> when is KDE4 going to be released?
<burner> jerware: sudo apt-get install torbutton-extension
<stdin> snarkster: today
<ardchoille> stdin: Is Ubuntu 8.04 going to be LTS but not Kubuntu 8.04?
<heatmzzr> dont know, where do i go to find out for ya julian?
<burner> ardchoille: correct
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, Ubuntu (gnome) will, Kubuntu (KDE) will not
<ardchoille> Ah
<ardchoille> Thanks
<wesley> the support is long enough lol
<julian> whatever app, in a help menu
<calcmandan> 1 more day until kde 4
<snarkster> awesome
<burner> i wonder, is the alpha 3 iso using a kde 4 daily snapshot?
<jerware> crap it's not in feisty
<wesley> its already fryday here
<wesley> stdin where do you live germany?
<heatmzzr> So your saying if i want to run kde, use 7.10 instead of this 8.04
<stdin> wesley: no, UK
<wesley> ow so you have it 04.28
<stdin> heatmzzr: 8.04 isn't out yet
<stdin> wesley: yep
<heatmzzr> what did i download then
<stdin> the alpha3 probably
<Jay-Oh-En> heatmzzr: haha
<julian> the alpha 3 was released
<wesley> from rc is stable
<burner> heatmzzr: version numbers represent the date... 7.10 was released 2007.november.  8.04 will be released 2008.april
<stdin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/ < get the stable release
<burner> heatmzzr: hence, after april, 8.04 will be stable, until then, 7.10 is your bet
<wesley> burner RC,S are most times very stable
 * burner shrugs
<heatmzzr> gotcha, yeah looked at website again, says alpha3
<burner> i won't debate the finer points
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> burner, wow didnt know that cool
<stdin> wesley, burner: alpha3 is not a RC
<heatmzzr> first experience with KDE, I like the look of it so far
<wesley> i know
<snarkster> KDE is awesome
<wesley> i try alpha 2 and its not stable
 * burner has only been playing in virtual machines so far
<stdin> I'm running hardy, it's definitely not stable at all :)
<wesley> but one side point kopete is useable in live modus
<burner> i'm very excited about kde4 though
<snarkster> i tried the rc2 and somethings didnt work well, but it looked awesome
<heatmzzr> wesley, i've only used linux a short time. doubt i could use enough of this thing to make it unstable..lol
<snarkster> unstable means unstable
<heatmzzr> i downloaded 7.1 too so if i decide to keep kde, ill load it
<wesley> in windows means stable unstable
<heatmzzr> wesley, win performance til apr...eh lol
<thomas_newbie__> why do i have 2 passwords working for sudo ?
<Skyblast> I dunno how I feel abotu KDE4... it looks great, but is gonna be missing quite a bit
<Skyblast> Compared to the vast array of stuff for 3.5
<snarkster> only at first
<Skyblast> True, but still
<wesley> kde3 apps full the missing parts
<thomas_newbie__> how does that work!
<burner> i'm hoping kontact will finally compete with evolution in connecting to exchange
<snarkster> doesnt kde3 apps work in kde 4
<Skyblast> Yeah they do
<stdin> if you have the kde3 libs
<Skyblast> I just mean a true Qt4 experience ;)
<wesley> kde3 apps work in kde4 and kde4 apps in kde3
<stdin> if you have the libs
<craig> hi
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<burner> w00t, all kinds of torrenters now
<craig> any babes here
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<wesley> not many babes use linux am i wrong ?
<thomas_newbie__> sub[t]rnl: is a babe
<ardchoille> craig: That is not acceptable in this channel
<snarkster> yes I am. Im wearing my thong just for you honey
<thomas_newbie__> snarkster: haha
<snarkster> now shut the F up
<Skyblast> Ask for babes in #kubuntu-offtopic ;P
<burner> lol, good call
<snarkster> so tomorrow will there be any packages available in the repo
<snarkster> kde4 packages
<burner> snarkster: keep an eye on www.kubuntu.org and i bet you'll see a notice
<snarkster> thank yoyu
<thomas_newbie__> guys is it possible to have 2 passwords working for 'sudo'?
<burner> not that i know of Th
<biovore> 2 passwords?  you mean 2 users?
<thomas_newbie__> because i did 'passwd sudo'
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: entered new password
<thomas_newbie__> biovore: and both old and new work
<burner> sudo uses your users password, not the password of a user called "sudo"
<burner> that said, i've never tried what you said
<thomas_newbie__> burner: wait i did 'sudo passwd' what does that do?
<burner> sets the password for root
<ardchoille> thomas_newbie__: That enables the root account and is neither supported nor necessary
<genii> There is a user called sudo, ppl
<biovore> thomas_newbie__: that changes the root password.. :-/
<stdin> genii: there's a group, but no user
<thomas_newbie__> yikes didn't mean to do that
<thomas_newbie__> ardchoille: so how to undo :S
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: "sudo passwd -dl root" will clear the password again
<ardchoille> !sudo | thomas_newbie__
<ubotu> thomas_newbie__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> stdin: Weird, on mine there is
<stdin> "grep sudo /etc/passwd" shows nothing
<posingaspopular> how do I shuffle through my amarok library... without loading 30 + gigs into the queue manager
<genii> stdin: Is it posible "passwd <groupname> when no username exists sets passwd foe entire group? This does not seem sane....
<stdin> afaik groups can't have passwords
<stdin> passwd: unknown user sudo
<RedDemon> I am trying to load a program through wine that requires directx, any idea how I would implement it
<stdin> not sure, perhaps ask in #winehq
<thomas_newbie__> the thing i don't understand is that if you have sudo, root priveleges, you can do whatever root can do :S
<burner> RedDemon: check out wine-doors
<RedDemon> Thanks stdin
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: that's the whole point of sudo
<thomas_newbie__> so i guess 2 different users like mike and martin can have different passwords but both be part of sudo with same privelges
<stdin> lets you preform actions as root without having to be root
<burner> it's like being in teh "administrator" group on windows
<burner> but cooler
<stdin> yeah, there is no root password (also no root pass to crack)
<stdin> users can also be selectively allowed to only run specific commands with sudo, so it's even more secure
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: in that case you have to crack the users' passwords to get root access right?
<genii> eg: disallowing use of command: sudo passwd                       for instance
<stdin> you have to crack a users password that you know also has access to sudo
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ping? [22:45] <posingaspopular> how can I shuffle through all my amarok songs without loading all of them in a playlist? if at all
<ardchoille> thomas_newbie__: But inorder to do that, you'd need the username of the user account :)
<stdin> and you have to know the username first
<Jucato> posingaspopular: um.. I'd have to say.... I don't know :(
<stdin> #amarok ?
<burner> posingaspopular: use the collections thing and just double click all songs or whatever to load all your tracks in a playlist
<thomas_newbie__> yea...and if that user has a weaky password....OMG the system is pucked
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: only if you know the user has sudo access, and if you do then you should set a decent password anyway
<stdin> same as if root had a easy pass
<stdin> more power == more need to make sure you are who you say you are
<posingaspopular> yea i figured it out
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: so in that case this has made me believe that i should make my home user account password stronger than it is :S
<posingaspopular> just get 50 random tracks
<posingaspopular> should go through yuor collection and pull enough out at a time
<wesley> why cant i sign in to msn with the kde4 kopete ??
<burner> and use dynamic playlisting with random tracks :)
<Potato-[CE]> do you know if conky will work with kde4.0?
<burner> wesley: is there a #kubuntu+1 or #kde4?
<stdin> there is a #kde and an #ubuntu+1
<genii> stdin: Don't forget #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> that's not so much of a support channel as #ubuntu+1 is
<genii> Yes, true
<stdin> but we're nice in there so we don't mind most times, but try asking a support question in #ubuntu-devel and see what happens ;)
<hydrogen> posingaspopular: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Dynamic_Playlist_Walkthrough
<hydrogen> dynamic playlists are pretty awesome
<jerware> i have the tor button installed.  but im still not routing through the tor network.
<jerware> i thought going through  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2464  would set everything up for me.
<JohnnyNoBueno> good evening
<JohnnyNoBueno> any savvy ubunteros about?
<hydrogen> no such thing!
<holycanoly> helloooo kde4(whatever rc)
<holycanoly> i think i can totally live with any incompleteness interface wise
<holycanoly> this is looking and feeling terrific
<holycanoly> just gotta figure out how to create launchers manually
 * burner claims savvyness
<hrisi> alguien que hable español????
<hydrogen> !es | hrisi
<ubotu> hrisi: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hrisi> ok, gracias
<holycanoly> only one tiny kde design error i still see spilling over
<holycanoly> kde menues are not designed for anythin less than 1024x769
<holycanoly> 768
<burner> de nada mi amigo!
<burner> :)
 * burner desires 800x480 support
<biovore> screen resolution of 800x480?
<burner> i have an eeepc
<biovore> It can do it..
<biovore> have to manualy edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<burner> what can do it?
<burner> i have ubuntu running
<biovore> it can do 800x480
<burner> i just have to alt+drag dialogs around, it sucks
<biovore> the windows are designed for 1024x768 unfortionaly though..
<burner> which sucks donkey nards
<hydrogen> i don't see that support coming any time soon..
<biovore> basicly...  the Eee PC wasn't really designed to run kde or gnome..
<hydrogen> I think kde's HIG says design for 800x600
<biovore> it ment to run custom OSes..
<hydrogen> though it might be 640x480
<bazhang> burner: there is a channel #eeepc you know
<biovore> 800x600 I think is the min
<ibilic> is KDE4 buggy?
<hydrogen> maybe?
<ibilic> also, if I wanted to install gnome, what would I do?
<hydrogen> shoot yourself?
<hydrogen> i mean
<hydrogen> install ubuntu-desktop
<ibilic> and how would I select it?
<hydrogen> from the login manage
<ibilic> I have kubunutu now
<hydrogen> theres a butotn
<hydrogen> to choose the session
 * Jucato points ibilic to http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<sigma_1234> has kde4 final been packaged yet?
<burner> not that i've heard, i'm sure www.kubuntu.org will hve the news as soon as it's ready
<holycanoly> yeah i need 800x480 support as well
<holycanoly> i have a umpc running full kde
<sigma_1234> i thought the devs got it before the official release
<holycanoly> its great but all the dialogs really need to  be in windowed types environments
<holycanoly> you just cant get away from strange resolutions because of all the new super small devices comming out
<jerware> i installed the firefox tor button successfully according to the following link.  but my web traffic is still not routing through the tor network.   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tor-to-surf-anonymously-in-ubuntu-feisty-with-firefox.html
<ibilic> adept crashed
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<burner> stdin: i see you were thanked for making kde4 on gutsy happened... so i thank you as well
<AmyRose> fuser?
<adamonline45> Is there some sort of guide on using KDE4?  It seems to be different than your typical desktop; such as the desktop icons all being considered widgets, and what not...
<AmyRose> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
 * Jucato wished we can link more than just to wikipedia for more info soon...
<genii> Jucato: This one is interesting http://francis.giannaros.org/blog/2007/12/03/kde4-desktop-effects-kwin-composite-video-tour/
 * AmyRose is listening to MIDI files on her cell phone because FluidSynth sucks and Timidity's patch set is incomplete
<Jucato> AmyRose: ouch :/
<Jay-Oh-En> jerware: what about in gutsy will tor work?
<Jucato> hm.. come to think of it, I never got MIDI to work except in timidity... never in kmid...
<AmyRose> Jucato: I have a hard time finding that eawpats set
<Jucato> genii: thanks. (although I was referring to the link from the !kde4 factoid)
<AmyRose> everybody seems to think FluidSynth is the greatest thing ever, when it seems to have horrible problems with desynching
 * genii thinks about switching back from the decaf
<AmyRose> My cell phone is great for playing MIDI though
<Jucato> genii: you? decaf? O.o
 * AmyRose drinks decaf tea
<genii> Jucato: j/k :)
<adamonline45> I had Compiz and KControl installed in KDE 3, now in 4 those things still seem to be the same.  I was hoping for a fresh KDE installation.  What can I do to get my KDE4 into a stock configuration?
<burner> can anything really be great if it plays MIDI?
<AmyRose> Jucato: I actually did manage to find eawpats somewhere, but I just saved the deb
<Jucato> oh...
<burner> now NSF audio on the other hand, killer!
<genii> Jucato: I have to stop coffee about 2 hours before I need to sleep which was an hour ago now.... so lacking caffeine slightly
<Jucato> burner: a lot of music composer apps use MIDI
<AmyRose> burner: Tell the amarok devs to support it!
<Jucato> like piano apps
<Jucato> genii: :P
<maduser> great, got my nes mp3 palyer to work with kubuntu
<burner> isn't there just a backend that amarok uses... gstreamer or xine?  wouldn't it be beneficial to ask gstreamer or xine devs to support midi?
<AmyRose> I do have Timidity configured and running as a daemon, but it seems to lag the system, and I like the way my cell phone sounds with MIDI
<AmyRose> burner: They don't care.
<AmyRose> I've tried
<burner> but they are the ones that control what amarok plays
<burner> not amarok itself
<burner> ever use audacious?  it can play midi right?
<AmyRose> burner: They tell me to contact ffmpeg, and ffmpeg tells me to contact xine
<hagabaka> i hate the configuration file updates
<AmyRose> burner: I'm an Audacious user myself for that reason, and its NSF support
<hagabaka> i wish there was something to intelligently merge the updates to my customization
<burner> it has NSF support?!?!?  i'm searching apt
<burner> i bet i didn't have -ugly
<maduser> Hey is there any way to make a video the desktop backround?
<AmyRose> burner: try this repo: http://morgoth.free.fr
<AmyRose> it will give you the latest and it has nsf support
<genii> maduser: I've done it before with animated gif but was horrible
<burner> thanks AmyRose, i'll try it out
<burner> i'm excited for the new audacious
<adamonline45> How do I add a folder in Konqueror?
<AmyRose> Jucato: I can't believe you forgot to mention Rosegarden, KDE's very own MIDI sequencer
<AmyRose> one of KDE's killer apps
<Jucato> AmyRose: I was about to... but I switched my focus on other channels
<Jucato> it was written in my text input field already
<AmyRose> Jucato: I've seen lots of GNOME users really peeved that it was a KDE program
<Onyx> how do i turn off grouping of similar taskbar icons in KDE?
<AmyRose> Onyx: Right-click the taskbar, click Configure Panel
<AmyRose> Onyx: Then click Taskbar and you'll find the setting
<Onyx> AmyRose: Ahhh, freedom.
<Onyx> thank you.
<AmyRose> You're welcome
<eatThisAndDie>  guys: i have added /opt/php/bin o $PATH but sudo php doesnt work. Any suggestions?
<Jucato> AmyRose:  and so they fight back with naming K3-D and Kino? :)
<AmyRose> I hate that setting myself
<AmyRose> Jucato: I don't know.
<AmyRose> Jucato: But how the heck did Gwenview and Gwenrename end up being KDE apps?
<Onyx> AmyRose: Yeah, it's quite annoying... makes task switching slower IMO :)
<Jucato> AmyRose: hehe :)
<max_> how can i install ubuntu studio form an instialation of kubuntu?
<ardchoille> max_: /join #ubuntustudio
<Onyx> Yet another KDE newbie question... how can I load my own widget style?
<Onyx> I'm already looking at the Appearance/Styles screen
<max_> ardchoille: no one is alive in there
<ardchoille> max_: Regardless, that's where suport for it is. not here
<genii> max_: Look in your package manager for app called ubuntustudio-desktop
<hagabaka> will there be a supported kde4 package for gutsy?
<max_> genii:  thanks
<jerware> Jay-Oh-En: im not using gutsy
<jerware> im using feisty
<jerware> the tor button is not working.
<Jay-Oh-En> jerware: does it work on gutsy ?
<jerware> i never tried gutsy
<jerware> i cant afford to install it at the moement.
<jerware> since i dont have an other device to back up my files.
 * burner would just go for it, backup be damned ;)
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i kill a process
<burner> kill processid
<burner> or killall processname
<burner> i.e. killall firefox-bin
<Jay-Oh-En> htop
<Jay-Oh-En> oops
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<burner> you can kill it with htop too
<koshaboi> Does anyone know when KDE4 FINAL will on the repositories?
<burner> nope
<bazhang> that will be a big download I'd guess :}
<stdin> koshaboi: as soon as KDE 4.0.0 is released by kde.org
<koshaboi> I have KDE RC2 right now but like have of it doesn't even seem to work
<koshaboi> so I'm hoping that the final release will be better
 * Jucato points koshaboi to http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<Jay-Oh-En> http://paulsdigitalworld.blogspot.com/2008/01/complete-ubuntu-speed-up-tweak-guide.html would this guide work for me?
<Onyx> How do I use *.kth files?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: my comments: 1) to #3 don't do "vm.swappiness=0" < it's evil, 2) to #6 don't remove TTYs, you may well regret it, 3) to #15 hdparm doesn't really do anything any more. the rest is either gnome related or should be "ok" ("ok" meaning it shouldn't break anything, but be careful on #2 and #4 or it may)
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> i thought i was ignored
<Jay-Oh-En> obviously not
<Jay-Oh-En> :]
<stdin> I had to actually read it you know :p
<Jay-Oh-En> yeah
<Jay-Oh-En> and thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> i did already do vm.swappiness=0
<Jay-Oh-En> so i should delete that?
<jussi01> !enter
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: yes, the kernal will manage the value better than any human can
<Jay-Oh-En> lol ok
<jussi01> hmmm, what happened to the bot?
<stdin> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<stdin> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stdin> he listens to me at least :)
<jussi01> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jussi01> me, just had a bad minute
<stdin> it may have been updating it's database just at the moment you tried to access it, bad timing
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: you could have just said use puncuation lol
<jussi01> yeah, could be
<stdin> s/updating/flushing/
<EddieDee> is kde4 ready?
<jussi01> EddieDee: no, its still rc2
<adamonline45> Uh oh, I just hard-rebooted my machine because Amarok was stuck, twitching, and now I don't see my taskbar... How do I re-enable it?  I already tried a restart...  Oh, KDE 4 here...
<Jay-Oh-En> god i cant spell :[
<stdin> EddieDee: does it say it's ready on kde.org or kubuntu.org ?
<carlos> someone have freeze problem in gutsy amd64
<stdin> adamonline45: try Alt-F2 and put in "kicker"
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: what do you think of this one
<carlos> gnome
<stdin> 1) *never* take advice from anything that tells you to do "sudo kate", it's wrong in soooooooooooo many ways
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: kdesu
<stdin> yes, but that site says "sudo" and so the author is plane dumb
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<adamonline45> stdin: Ahh, it said krunner crashed, and brought... get this... my old KDE3 taskbar up! :O  I'm getting a lot of KDE3 stuff that wants to be persistent, do you know how I can just make this KDE4 a pure install, without it trying to load all my KDE3 colors and settings?
<jussi01> Hmmm, Im having issues with openoffice loosing all window borders and not being functional when compiz is running, anyone know how to fix this?
<Jay-Oh-En> so dont even use that?
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: i had that too
<jussi01> carlos: if you are using gnome, you need to be in #ubuntu
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: it's mostly a re-write of the other one, you don't need to do anything to speed things up. linux isn't designed to be bloated and slow
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: i uninstalled openoffice and installed kubuntu-desktop and it updated it and it worked for me again
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: ok
<stdin> adamonline45: best advice is to run kde4 as another user, eg: kde4
<adamonline45> stdin: That sounds like a good plan 8)  Thanks!
<carlos> i am using kubuntu, i have did try ubuntu...
<appelza> any kde4.0 final live cd's yet?
<appelza> I know its soon :]
<jussi01> appelza: /topic
<stdin> appelza: does it say KDE 4.0 is ready on kde.org or kubuntu.org ?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: no
<appelza> its been tagged in svn for more than a week now :p
<stdin> then it's not out it is :)
<stdin> tagged != released
<appelza> ok then
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: did you try what i suggested?
<stdin> tagged just means "no changes unless they are needed" not "no changed, it's released"
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: getting there... I ran off for a sec
<Jay-Oh-En> ok jussi01
<Jay-Oh-En> did i mention i purged ?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: what about swiftfox
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<stdin> swiftfox is evil, don't use it
<stdin> the author is evil and doen't like freedom
<stdin> I think it may technically illegal too (because the author breaks the MPL)
<Jay-Oh-En> why not use it?
<stdin> for the reasons I've stated above :)
<Jay-Oh-En> lol nice but why are those reasons not to use
<Jay-Oh-En> and do you know any good text to speach programs?
<stdin> 1) the author is evil and doen't like freedom, 2) it may technically illegal too (because the author breaks the MPL)
<stdin> ktts is a text-to-speech app
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<stdin> !info kttsd
<ubotu> kttsd: a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1948 kB, installed size 4012 kB
<Jay-Oh-En> what is a light browser then?
<stdin> konqueror :)
<Jay-Oh-En> thats still slow when i have five tabs open
<stdin> or elinks/links/links2/w3m if you want really light
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: elinks does tabs
<Jay-Oh-En> where can i get those in repos?
<stdin> they text based terminal browsers
<ardchoille> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1.5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 611 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: But, elinks is a text brwoser
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: lol no i dont want that light ardchoille
<Jay-Oh-En> too light for me
<stdin> konqueror is lighter than FF and swiftfox
<Jay-Oh-En> i like some gui
<stdin> just stop opening 50 tabs at once, ok :)
<jussi01> are there any other alternatives than konq?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: 5 not 50
<ardchoille> I use konq when in x, it's fast and responsive.. but I turned off ipv6 to speed things up
<ardchoille> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: if somebody could help me get plugins working correctly i might use konq
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: konq uses mozilla/firefox plugins. Do you mean firefox extensions?
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: no i mean like mplayer and stuff
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: i can ever configure those correctly
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: iirc, just install the mplayer plugin for ff and restart konq
<Jay-Oh-En> iirc?
<ardchoille> If I Remeber Correctly
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: i mean it doesnt work correctly
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: i learn someting everyday
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Me too
<stephen> hello
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> and i cant configure konq to make webpages look correct
<Jay-Oh-En> for me ff is way faster i just tested that theory
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin:
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille:
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En:
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<adamonline45> Is there a default directory to put stuff that can be shared among all users of a computer?
<Jay-Oh-En> did you read what i said
<stdin> yes I did read it
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: When did you turn off ipv6 to test?
<stdin> adamonline45: no, but you can make one
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: i turned that off right when i got linux
<ardchoille> ok
<adamonline45> stdin: How do I make it so everyone can read it?  Oh wait, I just totally noobed... don't tell anyone I asked that 8D
<stdin> adamonline45: "sudo midir /share ; sudo chmod 777 /share" then everyone can read + write, for read only use "sudo chmod 766 /share"
<stdin> or you can set a group up and give access that way, but that takes some thought and planning
<genii> stdin: I prefer adding extra group of users to /etc/adduser and just chown :users
<adamonline45> stdin: Thank you for the nice response :)
<genii> adduser.conf
<adamonline45> stdin: I thoguht of that, but I just need something simple... My main users (adam1 and adam2, so to speak) are set up that way...
<stdin> adding users to groups to access shared data is more secure, if it's long-term or you regally double-click things that you don't know, you want the more secure way :p
<adamonline45> Oh on that same note, is it possible to change user names?  I didn't see anything in adduser
<genii> adamonline45: man usermod will give you info
<phobos> witam
<adamonline45> Thank you genii
<stdin> system settings -> user management -> Administrator mode -> double click the name and change it :)
<genii> adamonline45: Or the gui way stdin suggests :)
<stdin> you can use that to setup groups and other things too
<genii> adamonline45: Since I use not only kde I tend to give commandline way which is window-manager non specific
<stdin> but this is Kubuntu and I've made a new channel rule: all must use KDE :p
<kosha> Does anyone know why KDE su wouldn't work with the same password in KDE4 as in KDE3?
<stdin> kosha: because we need to fix kdesu (KDE4) to work properly
<genii> stdin: Booo!
 * genii hides
<kosha> And, is there a graphical way to re-enable Synaptic touchpad scrolling in Kubuntu Hardy?
<stdin> hardy questions should be directed to #ubuntu+1
<genii> kosha: The program kxgenerator is very useful sometimes
<chris0626891> Hello?
<chris0626891> anyone here?
<genii> chris0626891: Yup
<chris0626891> I have a question..
<chris0626891> Well, two questions
<chris0626891> How can I upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 alphas?
<stdin> 1) don't.
<stdin> next?
<chris0626891> I know it has something to do with dist-upgrade right?
<noaXess> good morning
<chris0626891> I realize it's not RECOMENDED
<chris0626891> But I want to.
<jussi01> chris0626891: quite simply, if you need to be asking questons like that, you shouldnt be doing it
<chris0626891> Because I have trouble getting my mp3 support.
<noaXess> which tool can i use to make a ghost of a whole harddisk?.. for backup..
<chris0626891> For some reason, I can't...
<stdin> !backup | noaXess
<ubotu> noaXess: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chris0626891> No I've been using Ubuntu for quite some time..
<noaXess> like an image of the whole harddisk including partition information
<mrashley> hey.. is it normal behavior for kubuntu to eat your xorg changes and put it's own options in?
<chris0626891> But.. I just forgot the command line to do it :P
<jussi01> chris0626891: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<chris0626891> Well
<chris0626891> I tried that on a previous install
<chris0626891> But then when I tried to play my mp3 / ogms
<noaXess> !clongin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clongin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> !cloning
<chris0626891> it said the audio channel was in use..
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chris0626891> For some reason when I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, whenever I try to play stuff, it gives me "This Audio channel is already in use.."
<chris0626891> So.. i don't know what the heck is wrong >_>
<chris0626891> I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 64bit.
<noaXess> stdin: the dd will be the choice i think :)
<chris0626891> Does anyone know why this happens?
<chris0626891> !flash konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris0626891> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jussi01> chris0626891: upgrading to hardy will not fix these errors
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<chris0626891> Hmm ok
<chris0626891> So I should just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<stdin> noaXess: dd is great, unless you want a GUI :)
<jussi01> chris0626891: correct, then comeback if you have an  error
<noaXess> stdin: no.. command line is better in some cases..
<chris0626891> ok..
<jussi01> :)
<chris0626891> Also, how do I get Flash onto konqueror?  I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 64-bit
<stdin> noaXess: only some, I live in the command line
<chris0626891> (Nevermind, I'll just use Firefox)
<chris0626891> Ok let me try this stuff out, thanks for helping me.
 * stdin currently has 6 shells open, and that's less than usual
<noaXess> stdin: if i really copy one hd to another with dd: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb.. can i dan plugin /dev/sdb an boot from it without other changes?
<chris0626891> I'm pretty good with Ubuntu, but when it comes to Kubuntu, i'm kind of unfamiliar with it.
<noaXess> chris0626891: why? the background is the same..
<chris0626891> I know.
<chris0626891> I do most stuff through the GUI though
<chris0626891> I do know most of the command line options for popular things..
<noaXess> the diffrent is only the window manager and kde..
<stdin> noaXess: it may, I'm not sure if it matters if the disks are different sizes
<chris0626891> I know. ;)
<noaXess> stdin: .. i will make a try :)
<noaXess> better to test it... then have a failed system without testing.. :)
<stdin> yes it is :)
<chris0626891> When KDE 4.0 is released tomorrow (today), how long do you think it will take to get into the repos?
<stdin> chris0626891: 1) today (11th), 2) when it's released
<chris0626891> ... I realize it's released on the 11th, which is today.
<chris0626891> But how long will it take to get into the Kubuntu repos.
<chris0626891> And will there be a simple option to convert over?  (I assume this would be posted on the Kubuntu site)
<stdin> when kde 4.0 is released it'll be in the repos
 * jussi01 hugs stdin 
<stdin> we'll have instructions on kubuntu.org and link to it in the topic
<chris0626891> Ok thank you :)
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | OT in #kubuntu-offtopic please | no, KDE 4.0 has NOT been released yet | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<stdin> now we can tell if people actually read the topic or not ;)
<chris0626891> (Sorry)
<stdin> chris0626891: it wasn't in there when you joined, so that's ok
<flamesage> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<flamesage> Hmm
<flamesage> did anyone see that? >_>
<jussi01> flamesage: see what?
<flamesage> Ok nevermind
<flamesage> I registered, and I thought it echoed my password.  :P
<jussi01> flamesage: nope :D
<stdin> always do that in the server tab :)
 * jussi01 agrees though
<stdin> or '/query nickserv' to open a new tab with just nickserv
<flamesage> So yeah... I'm kind of bored.
<flamesage> !bored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamesage> !keeping me happy
<stdin> play in #ubuntu-offtopic and stop abusing ubotu :)
<stdin> he has feelings to
<Jucato> but more importantly, ops have feelings, and they don't like it when the bot is abused :)
<flamesage> ha.
<jussi01> !botabuse > flamesage
<stdin> here ubotu is like a family pet, and the ops are the family. please don't kick the dog :)
<Jucato> or cat...
<Jucato> :)
 * jussi01 hugs ubotu 
<flamesage> :x
<flamesage> why won't someone hug me... :(
<stdin> nah, don't like cats that much :p
<Jucato> I do :P
<stdin> fine ubotu can be a hybrid dog/cat/gerbil, ok? :p
<flamesage> I think ubotu is simply a machine to make my life easier.
<stdin> no, it's a python program with several plugins actually
<stdin> but it's still our pet python program with several plugins
<flamesage> So it's a python.
<flamesage> Simple.
<flamesage> :)
<flamesage> if i install KDE 4 by use of.. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php, will I be able to simply do a sudo apt-get update tomorrow?
<stdin> it's better to wait, unless you want to download hundreds of MB twice
<flamesage> The only thing that sucks though..
<flamesage> Is there a way to keep 3.5 ane 4.0 menus seperate?
<flamesage> I don't want 4.0 programs in KDE 3.x
<stdin> nope, it's designed specifically to be integrated
<Lazarus> hi there
<Lazarus> im about to reinstall kubuntu
<Lazarus> what should i do to make reconfiguring as easy as possible?
<flamesage> ok.
<flamesage> Ironic, Lazarus came back from the dead :P
<Lazarus> flamesage, yeah
<flamesage> Ha :P
<flamesage> Anyway..
<Lazarus> thats why i like the name, its neat
<flamesage> Did you have your /home/ in a seperate partition?
<flamesage> And why exactly are you reinstalling might I ask?
<Lazarus> flamesage, its gotten too bloated for my liking
<Lazarus> some im going to reinstall and make it a little cleaner again
<Lazarus> flamesage, no, its on the same
<Lazarus> how should i set up my partitions?
<Lazarus> i usually put / all in one
<jussi01> !home | Lazarus
<ubotu> Lazarus: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Lazarus> i know some people split /etc /home or /usr
<Lazarus> even /boot
<sexy_> hi guys
<flamesage> hey
<flamesage> ... what's up?
<sexy_> i need repair my kopete..
<flamesage> whats wrong with it?
<Kage> Ahh..
<Kage> A nice "K" feel to it.
<sexy_> kopete have a error 11
<jussi01> sexy_: have you just installed?
<jussi01> !nickspam > Kage
<flamesage> Sorry. T_T
<wersdaluv> where do I get kde 4?? :D :))
<flamesage> It's not released yet.
 * stdin directs wersdaluv to *read* the topic
<wersdaluv> ok. lol :D
 * flamesage backhands
<wersdaluv> when are kubuntu packages coming out?
<sexy_> yes
<flamesage> we don't know.
<wersdaluv> oooh. okayy
<flamesage> .. yes isn't a valid answer.
<stdin> when is kde 4.0.0 coming out? they both have the same answer
<flamesage> ... yes? o_0
<sexy_> my einglish is  very bad
<stdin> "no one knows the exact time, today though"
<sexy_> sorry
<wersdaluv> so the kubuntu packages are going to be released today too?
<flamesage> Not if KDE 4.0 is released at 11:59:99, probably not.
<stdin> as soon as kde 4.0.0 is released, yes
<stdin> and I mean, as soon as ;)
<appelza> seriously? :D
<appelza> nice.
<wersdaluv> niiice
<flamesage> me sheds a tear
 * flamesage sheds a tear
<flamesage> I want KDE 4.0 so badly.
<flamesage> So stdin, do you think there will be any showstopping bugs?
<flamesage> I tried the RC2, it seemed pretty stable.
<wersdaluv> I'm a gnome user
<appelza> So, if say I want to run konversation on kde4, do I simply compile the latest version against QT4 ?
<flamesage> Though I don't beleive sound was working...
<wersdaluv> *hides
 * stdin coughs and points to http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<flamesage> me hands stdin a tissue
<stdin> appelza: no, it doesn't work like that at all
<stdin> just run konversation in kde4, it'll work fine
<stdin> but konversation will need porting to qt4/kde4
<appelza> cool, but still using the QT3 libs then
<appelza> I see
<appelza> :]
<stdin> there will be a konversation 1.1 before a kde4 version anyway
<appelza> Cool
<flamesage> They should have released it 3 hours ago
<stdin> flamesage: why? not everyone is in your timezone
<flamesage> True, but then it would make it faster for you guys :)
<flamesage> The quicker we get KDE 4.0, the better.
<stdin> we're all set to go, just waiting on the word "GO!"
<flamesage> You got it on a RSS feed?
<flamesage> Are you guys releasing a custom iso CD?  Or simply uploading them to the repos?
<stdin> we'll be informed, and kde.org will be updated. and yes, there will be a Kubuntu KDE4 CD
<stdin> like I said, we're just waiting on the word now
<appelza> awesome
<appelza> :D gj
<flamesage> Ok, sorry for all of the annoying questions :P  Will the KDE 4 iso be based off of 7.10 or 8.04a?
<stdin> 7.10 afaik
<stdin> yeah, 7.10 for sure
<flamesage> okie dokie.'
<Makuseru> firefox keeps telling me i need to install flash, but when i go to install it it says "flash non-free is already installed" whats up with this?
<stdin> Makuseru: seen the topic?
<intelikey> sounds like the .deb installed but didn't run the install script
<Makuseru> stdin: oh, ha. i knew that
<flamesage> me thinks "I don't think they did"
<intelikey> all the .deb is, is an installer script   unless i'm badly missinformed
 * flamesage thinks "I don't think they did"
<Makuseru> any news when it will be fizeD?
<AzAel> errr how do i force a FQDN to a specific ip address ie...win hosts file
<Makuseru> fixed*
<stdin> when adobe feel like it?
<stdin> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix. (from /msg ubotu flash)
<AzAel> nevermind
<AzAel> temporary brain freeze
<AzAel> ive seen it everyday for the last year and it just clicked :P
<intelikey> so what's new in the *buntu world ?    anything remarkable ?
<stdin> KDE 4.0.0 comes out today :)
<intelikey> well that is remarkable
<stdin> it'll take more than 4MB RAM, so not sure if you're interested ;)
<intelikey> stdin you been running it for a while havent you ?
<intelikey> :)
 * intelikey </blushes>
<stdin> yeah, I've been running the alpha/RC released, 4.0.0 is very nice indeed
<intelikey> tov   i'm glad to hear good things about it.     but just out of curiosity,  how would a minimalist feel about it ?
<intelikey> can one still strip it down pretty easily ?
<stdin> all you really need are the kdebase-* packages
<Zombocom> I dual boot windows and linux
<stdin> that'll pull plasma, phonon and everything needed for a base desktop
<Zombocom> how do I add the windows fonts to linux
<jussi01> !fonts | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Zombocom> I tried to install msttcorefonts and it messed up
<Zombocom> it says I have them installed
<intelikey> stdin hmmm when i upgrade i'll have to try this new DE
<Zombocom> but I don't
<Zombocom> and when I try to remove it it freezes
<stdin> intelikey: it's miles different from 3.5.x, it's definitely more "wow" :)
<intelikey> man. linux doesn't handle floppy disk defects well at all.
<intelikey> stdin cool.    if "wow" is indeed a good thing that is...
<stdin> yes "wow" is a good thing in this case, unlike vista :p
<AzAel> eek floppy disk
<intelikey> :)
<flamesage> Oh sweet.
<flamesage> I just realized you guys updated the KDE RC packages.
<flamesage> Well, they've been updated since last anyway.
<flamesage> KDE 4 (RC?) is working great.
<intelikey> flamesage <stdin> KDE 4.0.0 comes out today :)
<AzAel> i swear the quality of floppy disks has detriorated drasticly in the last few years
<flamesage> I know.
<flamesage> But the packages have been updated since last time I tried them.
<stdin> shhh! keep it under your hat ;)
<intelikey> AzAel yes it's a conspiracy.  they are trying to force everyone to abandon the floppy.
<AzAel> lol i have floppiues from 15 years ago that are still readable
<flamesage> Though.. it looks like the screen resolution is getting.. cut off.
 * intelikey still has both 5.25 and 3.5 drives in his box
<AzAel> oh wow that reminds me i still have arkanoid on 5.25
<intelikey> :)
<AzAel> and tetris i used to run on the original 8086 1mhz clone
<AzAel> 8088??
<AzAel> with 640k mem and ......wait for it...........CGA GRAPHICS ADAPTOR
<intelikey> i had to reload (low level format the 20m 5.25" hdd) in an old 80286 today   and kept asking for this disk and that disk,   then i remembered that you had to make a config.sys with "files=20" or higher   for some of those old programs to load    :)
<AzAel> hehehe msdos 3 and earlier
<intelikey> ibm-dos 3.30
<AzAel> that was WOW back then
<AzAel> "moving blocks!!!" .....WOW!!!!"
<intelikey> indeed,   that tandy 1000 was a top of the line machine back then.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> hi jussi01   long C++ no time.
<AzAel> ok ok
<jussi01> heya intelikey
<Jucato> g++ -o intelikey intelikey.cpp
 * intelikey </blinks>  &  </shrinks>
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<AzAel> how long before 4.0.0 is expected in the repos?
<flamesage> They don't know yet.
<flamesage> !KDE4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
 * AzAel hopes for nice metapackage that configures all the paths
<flamesage> I think I'm just going to install straight from the CD
<flamesage> I thought they said that the new KDE 4 had a bunch of effects liks compiz......
<AzAel> vanilla kde 4 install?
<flamesage> Is thist rue?
<flamesage> Is this true?
<flamesage> Because I see no kind of options like that on this RC....
<AzAel> built into kwin i believe
<flamesage> Oh, so theres no way to configure it?
<flamesage> Oh doh
<flamesage> I just found them
<flamesage> Sorry, there under Desktop
<AzAel> yes from what i have seen of recent builds, but only cause someone said so
<intelikey> kde and not configurable ???      heh.
<stdin> it is, you just have to know where to look ;)
<intelikey> "right click it"
<stdin> it's berried in systemsetting under desktop
<AzAel> hahaha ctrl alt bksp
<intelikey> can't get there from the right mouse button no more ?
<stdin> you may be able to, can't remember atm
<intelikey> it just wouldn't be kde if you can't right click and configure it
<AzAel> so the new hardy heron alpha is here whats the k status?
<flamesage> Turning on Desktop Effects really pissed off KDE 4 :P
<Makuseru> waht is the name of the package i need to play restricted file formats?
<AzAel> desktop effects still pisses off alot of things
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> intelikey: no, right clicking the desktop lets you configure the desktop plasmoid instead :p
<intelikey> hmmm   ok.
<Makuseru> thanks
<stdin> everything on the desktop (including the desktop itself) is a plasmoid/applet/widget
<intelikey> including the desktop you say ?
<AzAel> yeah take desktop zoom for example
<stdin> yeah, the desktop and the icons too
<stdin> it's all very "swoosh"ish
<intelikey> sounds like they have really made a vidio game out of the DE     counter productive to some i'm sure.
<stdin> it's actually all rather intuitive to the user
<intelikey> stdin how much you know about iptables ?
<stdin> you really have to try it to get a the feeling of it
<intelikey> i will
<AzAel> intelikey: people soon learn to either utilise or turn of what they dont need
<stdin> intelikey: erm, I know how to get a GUI to configure iptables for me :p iptabled has always been the one command that's complexity just scares me
<jammen33> so how do i get amarok2 in kubuntu kde4?
<stdin> you can't. amarok2 wasn't releases with kde 4.0.0
<Jucato> amarok2 it isn't released yet at all
<intelikey> stdin ok how do i get iptables to forward traffic from eth0 (192.168.0.0/24 network) to eth1 (192.168.1.0/24 network) and vice versa ?    the gui tools firestarter and guarddog do not support dubble linking networks like that.
<intelikey> they might support it if i had another interface that they could firewall out as the internet connection.  but with only those two and trying to get traffic to flow both ways smothly is not an easy feet.
<stdin> intelikey: hmm, "iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT" and "iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT" maybe, or something like that
<intelikey> i googled around until my browser hurt.  it doesn't seem that anyone else has wanted to do this.
<intelikey> i'll give that a shot.    but i think i have tried it already.
<stdin> you may need "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE" and "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" too, not at all sure
<intelikey> hmmm maybe the combo of both...  i don't think i tried both.   not togather
<intelikey> i'm also not sure where i came up with this rule    -A OUTPUT -d 224.0.0.1 -j DROP    nor what it actually does
<intelikey> that seems to be some default
<stdin> doesn't that just drop outbound to 224.0.0.1?
<intelikey> yeah but why ?
<stdin> I've no idea, my iptables has no rules by default
<intelikey> i can ping that address but i can't tracepath it
<intelikey> whois turns up blank on it to
<stdin> "grep -r 224\\.0\\.0\\.1 /etc" may show where it's coming from
<stdin> I don't know why, but grep really does need \\. for a literal "." rather than just "\.", even when the string is quoted...
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> everytime i open a window it is placed right in the middle at the top of the screen which is really annyoing. is there way to change this? window placement is set to smart, though
<intelikey> because of dubble quotes rather than single quotes
<intelikey> i.e. shall expands the first.
<intelikey> grep the second
<stdin> intelikey: so why does "/bin/echo echo "\."" work?
<stdin> minus 1 "echo" ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: i found it quite...  humorous :)
<intelikey> stdin idk.   i was playing with that too.
<stdin> maybe it's just something to do with grep internals and regexp usage
<intelikey> stdin but the proof is in the puding http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d18a08a21
<intelikey> why echo is different i don't know.
<christianp> hi all
<intelikey> christianp
<sMonk> stdin: Thought I'd pop on before I goto work... and I see you're still on?? LoL, You ever sleep?
<intelikey> sMonk course not....    !
<stdin> sleep, isn't that a command?
<intelikey> stdin only sleeps when stdout and stderr are busy.
<sMonk> stdin: shudown -h 12/30/2025
<sMonk> lol
<stdin> laptop(hardy): "09:04:17 up 3 days,  3:54,  2 users,  load average: 0.47, 0.27, 0.30", server(gutsy): "09:04:21 up 24 days, 11:33,  3 users,  load average: 0.25, 0.20, 0.17"
<christianp> i need to open a tunnel in a vpn type pptp witn mschapv2 protocol... I'm trying KVpnc with no success...
<christianp> anyone can hel me?
<sMonk> I see.. lol
<christianp> the only auth method i can choose is chap and pap... no mschapv2
<sMonk> I was just taking a look in PackageManager... wow, lots of KDE4 stuff.. which ones do you reccommend first?
<intelikey> kdebase-*
<sMonk> lol, I have a buffet of dragon.. lol
<stdin> actually we recommend "kde4-core" first :)
<sMonk> Hmmm.. that's what I was looking for.. didn't see them
<se7en> intelikey: it's not out jet or (kde4)
<intelikey> buffet of dragon  :)      some times you eat the dragon,  some times the dragon eats you...
<sMonk> you got that right.. :)
<intelikey> stdin have they not made a meta package kde4 yet ?
<stdin> yeah, "kde4-core" is one of them
<intelikey> oh.   ok.  that will bring in all the must haves i perpose
<stdin> I actually made it a while ago, but just uploaded it to gutsy today
<stdin> yeah, kde4-core is what you need for a function desktop
<sMonk> intelikey: I see 7 files that are kdebase - all relating to kde4
<intelikey> sMonk see stdin ^
<sMonk> oh yeah? ok.. I'll keep that in mind.
<sMonk> thanks stdin.. I gotta head out to work.. but I'll give'r when I get home. I can only expect you'll till be on any way.. lol.. j/k
<stdin> sMonk: probably :p
<sMonk> it's 04:13 for me
<intelikey> nah he'll be here.
<sMonk> C'ya again guys
<intelikey> stdin ok one more networking Q   the route command.    i need to add a route that will kick all traffic looking for 192.168.1.0/24 over to 192.168.0.6      i can't make that the default gw cause 192.168.0.1 has to be default.    do you know how i need to form the command for it to add the route with the netmask 255.255.255.0 ?    i tried  "route -v add 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.6" which errors out.  if i 
<intelikey> the netmask is then 255.255.255.255   which wont work.
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> also tried route -v add 192.168.1.0/24 gw 192.168.0.6    which errors out
<intelikey> the -v is not needed.
<stdin> I think "route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.6" maybe also with "dev ethX" appended
<mikkael> how can i save my session manually in kde4 (without the new menu?)
<stdin> erm, ask in #kde I have no clue right now
<intelikey> stdin ty.   i'll play with that some.
<flamesage> Hello again.
<intelikey> flamesage
<intelikey> what do you make of this error    tracepath 192.168.1.5
<intelikey>  1:  send failed
<llutz> intelikey: nic broken, cable broken, interface down?
<intelikey> none of the above.
<intelikey> network working fine.
<sigma_1234> does disabling ipv6 make network connections faster?
<stdin> sigma_1234: it will make resolving IP addresses faster, but nothing after that
<Agent_bob> llutz i'm on that box in question, and talking through the box from which the trace was done.
<llutz> intelikey: filtering iptables rule?
<Agent_bob> probably
<sigma_1234> im stil trying to figure out why my laptop is jerking when playing video over wireless
<Agent_bob> the problem i'm having is everything that deals with setting up a nat is also geared toward firewalling out everything on the other side of the same box.   i have a box between two nats
<sigma_1234> because it was working perfectly before. only started playing up now
<sigma_1234> its even worse when i play the same file off the hdd
<Agent_bob> so i setup the biddle box with ipmasq and it makes it a one way gate.   i set it up manually   and it don't work at all.    (yes i'm network illiterate)    i ask advice and people help me but it still don't do what i would like it to do.    i would like the box in the middle to simply forward all traffic to the aproprate lan.
<Agent_bob> biddle=middle
<intelikey> sigma_1234 not a cron job in the way is there ?
<sigma_1234> glxgears is smooth before playing the video but jerks after playing it
<intelikey> ummmm never mind.   it's probably not that then.
<sigma_1234> intelikey: how would i know if there is?
<intelikey> top ksysguard ps pstree .... several other tools
<llutz> Agent_bob: for straight forwarding you won't need NAT/masq, just ip_forwarding active
<intelikey> llutz ipv4 forwarding is active   i'll flush all iptables rules and     err be back after i reboot cause i can't fix it....
<intelikey> ;/
<sigma_1234> whats the command to re configure xorg again?
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> you can p hi or low if you want
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh     or -plow
<sigma_1234> whats the difference?
<intelikey> man dpkg-reconfigure     knows
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i delete all the configuration files and settings for kopete
<Ange|us> when is gonna kubuntu provide packages for kde4 ?
<intelikey> well i lost the forward contenuity,  and still don't have backward contenuity
<cinemagoo> can anyone help me w pxe network booting problem?
<cinemagoo> intelikey: you have second to help?
<intelikey> yeah but i don't know anything about networking.
<stdin> Ange|us: when kde 4.0.0 is released
<cinemagoo> well...
<cinemagoo> I am getting an error /init 1:can't open
<cinemagoo> temp/net-eth0.conf"
<cinemagoo> [02:14] <cinemagoo> kernel panic not syncing:  attemped to kill init!
<sigma_1234> well this is a shame. looks like its back to windows for this laptop. hope kde4 works with it better
<Ange|us> stdin: it is realesed
<stdin> Ange|us: where exactly on http://www.kde.org/ does it say that?
<cinemagoo> who knows about networking and kubuntu
<Ange|us> and i just discovered that kubuntu already compiled the parts that are enough to run kde4 and you can get by doin the steps in the kde4 RC2 announcemeny
<Ange|us> *announcment
<sigma_1234> all it says is that the wait is over
<stdin> that's not an announcement
<intelikey> cinemagoo i might mention that that is not at all kde specific   so you might find someone in #ubuntu that could help...  just a thought.
<stdin> Ange|us: it's not official until kde.org say so
<intelikey> i can't.  i'm banned from there...  ;/
<cinemagoo> why?
<intelikey> mentioned warez    and shouldn't have i guess.
<cinemagoo> oops
<sigma_1234> but this is weird. why would glxgears work fine right till a video is playing and then start getting unresponsive? let me try play a mp3
<Ange|us> stdin:  so? its not officialy available, but distros already have the source in their hands and started compiling xD
<stdin> how else do you expect anyone to be able to distribute packages today?
<Ange|us> so , if distributions got the source, gentoo already released it, and people can check it out from kde's snapshots, then , its released, even dough NOT ANNOUNCED but its RELEASED
<sigma_1234> can anyone list the proper packages needed for mpeg playback for me?
<Ange|us> stdin: if i released a prisoner from his prison , but didn't announce it, it doesnt mean he's not released . even dough it wouldn't be official.
<Ange|us> xD
<stdin> Ange|us: no amount of "reasoning" will change our stance on that issue
<sire_winston> hi there
<sire_winston> could someone cite off for me real quick the command to reconfigure xserver?
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<sire_winston> it goes something like sudo dpkg xserver-xorg?
<sire_winston> i keep typing it in wrong
<sire_winston> stdin : thanks mate
<intelikey> !tab | sire_winston
<ubotu> sire_winston: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sire_winston> intelikey : that was a revolation to me when i found that out
<sire_winston> its such a labor savor
<Ange|us> see ya later guys
<Ange|us> peace
<intelikey> shalom Ange|us
<intelikey> sire_winston but it does get in the way when you hit a shell that doesn't support it and everything you start to type comes ou       t li        k        e th        i        s
<stdin> I like how scp has tab-completion
<intelikey> yeah  but on a slow connection that can also suck
<intelikey> when it has to check the remote each time you hit it
<stdin> well I only use it on my lan, so it's fine here :)
<intelikey> indeed :)
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> is there any way to make irc clients automatically fire a command / string of commands when connecting to a certain server (or even any server for that matter)
<stdin> depends on the client
<zetheroo> whats the repo for KDE4?
<stdin> zetheroo: that will be announced when 4.0.0 has been released
<zetheroo> stdin: it has been.... just today
<ActionParsnip> stdin, i'm on hydrairc but if the mozillairc does it i willchange
<stdin> zetheroo: until kde.org says so
<zetheroo> stdin: a friend of mine already got it from the repos.....
<stdin> ActionParsnip: I don't know about those 2
<zetheroo> stdin: he gave them to me but I forgot to copy them
<stdin> zetheroo: then just wait a while
<ActionParsnip> stdin: can you suggest one that does please
<stdin> konversation does, xchat does and irssi does. those are the ones i've tried
<parkin> whats your maximum level in kbounce?
<zetheroo> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/18/how-to-install-kde-4-rc-2-in-ubuntu/
<stdin> !ot | parkin
<ubotu> parkin: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<zetheroo> stdin: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/18/how-to-install-kde-4-rc-2-in-ubuntu/
<parkin> sorry
<stdin> zetheroo: that's RC2, not 4.0.0 release
<zetheroo> stdin: yeah....
<zetheroo> stdin: sorry... thats what I guess I meant
<stdin> just wait a while, when kde.org announces it there will be packages
<david__> hi! anyone know when the kde4 packages will be available in gutsy-backports?
<stdin> david__: some time today probably, if not then tomorrow
<david__> stdin: thank you
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> is there a way i can find out if my username is IDENTIFYd?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: /whois yourself
<ActionParsnip> stdin,  ActionParsnip is identified to services - I'm guessing i'm ok
<stdin> yep :P
<ActionParsnip> stdin, sweet. got it all scripted in to identify and login to this channel when i run my client
<ActionParsnip> Booya!
<bauer_> i use Konversation to log on irc. How can i change the browser from quanta+ to firefox ?
<stdin> it should use KDEs settings from System Settings -> Default Applications
<ActionParsnip> stdin, there is a setting in konversation so you can override it
<bauer_> its alredy set to firefox
<ActionParsnip> just googling
<stdin> Settings → Configure Konversation → Behaviour → General → Use a custom Web browser
<ActionParsnip> bauer is it set to firefox in konversation
<stdin> set it to: firefox "%u"
<bauer_> stdin: thx , it hit the spot. :-)
<parkin> how do i remove the jumping application icon at the mouse pointer when a program starts?
<ActionParsnip> parkin, just searching now
<ActionParsnip> parkin, Go to Run command type kcontrol, then open appeareance & themes and look under "launch feedback"
<ActionParsnip> parkin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383948
<Sajes> How do you set the clock to UTC? I can't find the setting anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> parkin, did you google before asking?
<stdin> Sajes: system settings -> time & date
<ActionParsnip> Sajes, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-43810.html
<ActionParsnip> Sajes, check the bottom
<Sajes> thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> Sajes, np man
 * marcx zbohom budte neublizil som, zajtra zbohom budem
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | OT in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0  is OUT! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
 * stdin points at the topic and grins
<greenery_> congrats
<Riddell> thanks stdin
<stdin> let the mass downloading begin :)
<ActionParsnip> downloading of what?
<stdin> see the topic
<ActionParsnip> oooh nice
<bostik> kde4 released
<stdin> yes, that is what the topic says :)
<stdin> that extra space in there is annoying me...
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | OT in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 is OUT! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<greenery_> backup necessary to use KDE 4.0?
<greenery_> before using*
<stdin> no, it uses ~/.kde4 so doesn't touch any kde3 settings
<greenery_> cool
<greenery_> gonna give it a go
<ActionParsnip> stdin, is it in the repos?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: link in the topic
<stdin> tells you exactly how to get it right now
<ActionParsnip> stdin, if it doesnt come down with my apt-get update i'm not bothered
<sub[t]rnl> stdin➜ nice work on the packaging front.  Time for a little vaca now that its out? :>
<stdin> ActionParsnip: it uses another repo, so it is apt-get :P, but i'll be in -backports soon enough
<ActionParsnip> i'll stick with what ive got
<abcd> Hello, "startkde in the Xerphyr xterm" what does it mean. Could anyone explain?
<stdin> sub[t]rnl: hmm, maybe. I never thought what I'd no *after* it's released :p
<sub[t]rnl> muaha
 * firecrotch is installing KDE4 :)
<stdin> abcd: just paste in the command it shows, then in the terminal that opens put "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde"
<stdin> abcd: but I'd recommend running a full session, it's much better
<ActionParsnip> its come so far :) http://www.kbglob.com/fotos/kde1.jpg
<stdin> aww, I remember those days :)
<stdin> wow, is that netscape it see on the desktop :p
<ActionParsnip> good ol nutscrape
<ActionParsnip> netscape nowadays = http://images.betanews.com/betanews/articles/1109870204/netscape8beta.png
<stdin> looks like a mix between IE7, Firefox and the eeePC
<abcd> stdin: I do not know if I have understood you; does it mean that i need not to follow the last step of the instruction (this one: "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install ........") sorry for my english
<firecrotch> I read that AOL was ending development and support for Netscape in February
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch, yeah but aol are losers
<stdin> abcd: yeah, just logout and then before you login choose "KDE 4" from the sessions menu (in the bottom right of the login screen)
<firecrotch> I kinda like AOL... or used to... I never had to buy coasters
<abcd> stdin: thank you very much :-)
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch, the service was ok. just that brwser they force people to use in the early days. slowly takes over your pc
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip: Oh I know all about that :)
<dbglt> hi everyone, I'm just wondering how stable hardy will be for a day to day user? I've got some linux experience, but am looking to help out on a relatively stable platform (and use kde4!)
<firecrotch> dbglt:  It's still in alpha right now, so its really only recommended for those who are developers or those who have a spare machine to try it out on
<stdin> dbglt: hardy is not recommended for general users
<stdin> dbglt: you want KDE 4? see the topic :)
<firecrotch> Speaking of KDE4, I'll *hopefully* be back in a moment running KDE4 :)
<dbglt> stdin: thank you :)
<Irkalla> Hey guys
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Irkalla> I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work with Kubuntu.
<Irkalla> Anyone wanna help? :P
<stdin> looked on the wireless docs?
<stdin> !wifi
<Irkalla> Yep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Irkalla> Tried two solutions
<stdin> what make/model ?
<Irkalla> both were very long, neither worked.
<Irkalla> eh
<Irkalla> Broadcom 13xx
<Irkalla> I think
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make kopete find all of the people that ive added on aim in the past? or how do i make it reconize all my buddies
<wesley> can we install the kde4 live cd to disk?
<stdin> wesley: I believe so
<effie_jayx> is it out yet?
<wesley> did you add the miss spots?
<stdin> Irkalla: I think the only solution is the ndiswrapper way
<Irkalla> I tried it
<Irkalla> didn't work.
<stdin> effie_jayx: seen the topic?
<Irkalla> bah.
 * effie_jayx does a "ubuntu-release thing"
<effie_jayx> stdin,  that was the whole point... ;)
<Irkalla> Im using a Broadcome 1348
<Irkalla> I believe.
<Irkalla> Broadcom*
<firecrotch> Wow, KDE4 is sexy!!! :)
<Irkalla> Ontop of that, Im a complete noob to KDE and Ubuntu.
<Irkalla> xD
<firecrotch> Thanks, stdin and everyone else for all your hard work!
<Irkalla> firecrotch lol
<stdin> firecrotch: pop into #kde4-devel they did most if the work :)
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make kopete find all of the people that ive added on aim in the past? or how do i make it reconize all my buddies
<Irkalla> Right now Im dualing Vista and Kubuntu :P
<Jay-Oh-En> once you get all your problems fixe
<Jay-Oh-En> fixed
<Jay-Oh-En> you should delete vista
<Irkalla> I know
<nareshov> his choice, really
<Irkalla> At least vista has good driver support >.>
 * Irkalla makes a sizzle noise
<nareshov> Irkalla, I made sure I bought a laptop with parts supported by linux
<Irkalla> :o
<Irkalla> they actually make those?
<Irkalla> wow.
<nareshov> erm
<Jay-Oh-En> nareshov: i didnt even know about linux when i bought my computer
<nareshov> just check if the parts are supported
<nareshov> that's all ;)\\
<Irkalla> linux does need to work on their driver support though
<Irkalla> and wireless network discovery as well.
<Jay-Oh-En> Irkalla: yeah but alot of stuff is supported
<Irkalla> that's my only complaints.
<Jay-Oh-En> ALOT
<Jay-Oh-En> they only have trouble with wireless it seems to me
<Irkalla> yeah, but just my luck, my st00fz aren't.
<Jay-Oh-En> besides little bugs
<flithm> hey everyone... when I try to use kopete from kde4 to connect to gtalk with encryption it says something about protocol not registered... anyone know how to get rid of this?
<firecrotch> Irkalla: It would help if hardware vendors would help out a bit and at least provide some documentation on their products
<cntb> Jay-Oh-En, you happy w. linux ubuntu
<Jay-Oh-En> cntb: i guess you could say that besides i cant game anymore
<Lynoure> Irkalla: normally it's the manufacturers that make the drivers for Windows, not the Microsoft. You can complain to your hw manufacturer if they have not made driver (or released specs) for Linux
<Irkalla> more like, that's what I get for getting a broadcom lmao
<Irkalla> Broadcom is probably a sweatshop in india, why would they care.
<cntb> linux can still be intimidating for non-professionals
<emilsedgh> Jadi: :P
<nareshov> My laptop has broadcom ethernet and intel wireless
<Irkalla> No offense to any Indian sweatshop workers >.>
<cntb> agming is another weak point
<Jay-Oh-En> Irkalla: exactly thats why you need to looks for things that have alot of support...but for everything tho linux and windows
<Irkalla> Mine has Nvidia ethernet and Broadcom wireless.
<cntb> yet some games exist in linux too
<Jay-Oh-En> cntb: name some they might be the ones i play or i could start playing
<cntb> i s NVIDIA in ETHERNET business already ?
<Irkalla> yeah :P
<Irkalla> and motherboard cntb.
<Irkalla> my mobo is NVIDIA
<flithm> hey everyone, when using kopete4 I get "ssl support could not be initialized because the QCA TLS plugin is not installed on your system" -- is this a kubuntu packaging thing?
<cntb> yeah mothrboard chipsets
<Irkalla> Well
<Irkalla> I know on my old HP
<Irkalla> is said Copyright Greenland
<Irkalla> on the boot screen
<Jay-Oh-En> theyve made motherboards and vid cards for a while but not ethernet
<Irkalla> and on this one it says Copyright NVIDIA :P
<Irkalla> lemme see what it says in device manager
<Jay-Oh-En> i need to restart
<Jay-Oh-En> but i dont want to
<Jay-Oh-En> :[
<Irkalla> NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
<schiste> Hi, I just got a probleme. My task bar disappeared and I can't get it anymore ... any tipe to get it back ?
<schiste> tip*
<Irkalla> LOL
<Irkalla> that sucks,.
<Irkalla> schiste, the only help I can give you, is laughing at your misery.
<Lynoure> schiste: just the taskbar, not all of the panel?
<Irkalla> Im a KDE noob :P
<stdin> schiste: alt-f2 "kicker"
<schiste> stdin did nothing
<schiste> Lynoure everything :)
<schiste> Right now I just have my desktop
<stdin> schiste: try using "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<schiste> I had it back few secs
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me with kopete not loading my buddy list
<sebbar> are there any problems one should know of when installing kde 4.0?
<schiste> stdin should I kill kicker ?
<stdin> you can try
<firecrotch> sebbar: I had no problems, but your mileage may vary...
<sebbar> firecrotch: ok tnx
<firecrotch> sebbar: It didn't load completely the first time I logged into a KDE4 session, but I attribute that to having Pidgin still running when I logged out
<schiste> stdin same, it appears and the hide again
<schiste> and impossible to get it back
<odinsbane> Is kde 4 comin out today?
<schiste> just it was locked hide
<Tm_T> odinsbane: it is out
<stdin> schiste: you sure you didn't set it to autohide?
<schiste> it is autohide :)
<schiste> but it doesn't unhide
 * schiste sighs
<odinsbane> Tm_T I installed it about 3 weeks ago, and it was version 3.98 yada yada but that version seems to be lacking
<schiste> When I go to the border to get the taskbar
<schiste> it doesn't shows up
<Tm_T> odinsbane: it is now 4.0.0
<stdin> schiste: try going into kcontrol and unhiding it
<Tm_T> (well, 4.0.80 already here)
<odinsbane> So can I upgrade the one I have or should I uninstall it and install 4.0?
<Tm_T> odinsbane: I believe kubuntu.org has all the information you need
<odinsbane> k
<firecrotch> odinsbane:  You can have both installed.  Link to instructions is in the channel topic
<odinsbane> firecroth, quite honestly I want to get rid or kde4 rc2.
<stdin> odinsbane: no need, just upgrade to 4.0.0
<schiste> stdin ok it works, it's just weird
<schiste> Thanks a lot stdin
<stdin> schiste: it's a bug somewhere in the mountain of kde code, that sometimes, just sometimes, it'll refuse to unhide
<schiste> Ok, good to know :)
<stdin> so generally avoid enabling it :p
<schiste> Well... too late
<schiste> :D
<firecrotch> Just wondering... is there a way to make GTK apps look less hideous in KDE4?
<schiste> I'm used to it :)
<stdin> maybe with qtcurve, but I'm not sure kde4 can configure GTK styles yet
<firecrotch> stdin: thanks :)
<sigma_1234> kde4-release-party
<odinsbane> The instructions say that I need to remove previous version, but my 'update manager' says that some of the libs are 4.0
<stdin> odinsbane: did you have RC2 ?
<odinsbane> should I remove files and install again?
<odinsbane> stdin yes
<stdin> odinsbane: then just go for the upgrade :)
<odinsbane> k
<stdin> RC2 should update to 4.0.0 fine
<stdin> did here anyway :)
<firecrotch> What the heck? Umm... I somehow just moved the entire desktop down and to the left, including all of the icons on my desktop.
<stdin> yeah, the desktop is a widget, it's movable :p
<firecrotch> stdin:  How do I move it back?!
<stdin> although I don't know *how* you moved it exactly
<stdin> try zooming out and click+drag
<firecrotch> stdin:  I was dragging an icon, and it jsut started moving
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me with kopete not loading my buddy list
<stdin> it's 4.0.0, it'll have a few bugs :p
<Jay-Oh-En> AIM buddy list
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: serverside list?
<Jay-Oh-En> Tm_T: ?
<Jay-Oh-En> Tm_T: what do you mean
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: load the buddy list from server?
<Jay-Oh-En> Tm_T: yes
<Jay-Oh-En> it did the first time i tried kopete
<Jay-Oh-En> then i switched over to gaim
<firecrotch> stdin:  Alright, I was able to get a hold of it again to move it
<flithm> does anyone know what's with all the missing icons in kde4?
<Jay-Oh-En> and purged kopete now i installed kopete and now its doing this
<Beelze> i have the missing icons too
<Tm_T> Jay-Oh-En: I wonder.... move your kopete configs away
<stdin> firecrotch: just about everything you see on the desktop, except applications, is a widget and so it's movable/resizeable etc
<firecrotch> stdin: Yeah, but I don't think anyone intended for the desktop to be able to be moved like that :)
<Jay-Oh-En> Tm_T: can you please give me a code :]
<stdin> firecrotch: no idea, you'l have to ask them :p
<tdgs> hello every one
<firecrotch> stdin: that's next on my list, after I figure out how i'm actually ending up moving it
<tdgs> I added the repositories from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Jay-Oh-En> Tm_T: where are they located?
<tdgs> to try kde4
<tdgs> and when I do sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<tdgs> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tdgs>   kde4-core: Depends: kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<tdgs> anyone has any idea?
<stdin> tdgs: did you do "sudo apt-get update" first?
<tdgs> yes
<tdgs> just did it again
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: where config files located for kopete
<stdin> tdgs: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<tdgs> when I do sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace
<tdgs> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tdgs>   kdebase-workspace: Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<tdgs>                      Depends: klipper-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<tdgs>                      Depends: ksysguard-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<tdgs>                      Depends: kwin-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<tdgs>                      Depends: systemsettings-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<tdgs>                      
<tdgs> gutsy
<stdin> !paste > tdgs
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: /home/jon/.kde/share/apps
<Jay-Oh-En> is thats where its located
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: in ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterx and ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<tdgs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51545/
<tdgs> sorry about the flooding
<rudd-o> hi guise
<rudd-o> anyone running kde4 with a case of no app keyboard shortcuts functional?
<tdgs> any idead?
<tdgs> ideas?
<rudd-o> btw
<stdin> tdgs: you have -backports enabled, the backported packages are trickling through. you can either wait, or disable -backports temporally
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> how do I remove previous kde4 packages
<DarkWizzard> without messing up my kde programs ?
<perrantrevan> Hello folks. Removing old kde4 packages removed kubuntu-desktop!
<DarkWizzard> because I get this
<DarkWizzard> yep
<DarkWizzard> thats my problem too
<DarkWizzard> but I didn't remove them yet
<stdin> DarkWizzard: not if you had RC2
<perrantrevan> So i'm now using windows!
<DarkWizzard> I had RC2
<DarkWizzard> but it messes up things
<DarkWizzard> wait
<tdgs> thanks stdin!! You are great! Keep up the good work!
<stdin> DarkWizzard: please use pastebin...
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stdin> tdgs: no way, I need to sleep :p
<tdgs> stdin: well you deserve it!
<DarkWizzard> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51547/
<spaetz> I always get a password prompt after resuming from suspend or hibernate on kubuntu 7.10. Any way to disable that?
<Jay-Oh-En> spaetz: nope
<spaetz> Screen saver settings have disabled the "password" setting already
<stdin> DarkWizzard: don't remove it you don't have to, and if you want to do that use aptitude not apt-get
<spaetz> Jay-Oh-En: ohh, that's a pity
<DarkWizzard> ok so
<Jay-Oh-En> spaetz: atleast i dont thinkso
<DarkWizzard> I can procede to install kde4 ?
<spaetz> ok, thanks in any case
<stdin> DarkWizzard: yeah, but you may want to disable gutsy-backports if you have it for now
<CharlieKane> stdin: thanks muchly !!
<CharlieKane> KDE4.0 is installed *SQUEEEEEE!!!!*
<DarkWizzard> ok
<Beelze> i enable the desktop effekts...but kde reacts very slow now
<Beelze> fglrx is running on a ati 9600
<Beelze> some idea where the problem is?
<stdin> *NOTICE: If you're trying to install KDE 4.0.0 but are getting errors like "Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed" then you need to temporarily disable the gutsy-backports repository or just wait until all the packages have made it into gutsy-backports*
<wesley> does some have try the kde4 live cd already
<odinsbane> stdin I had to reinstall all of the packages but it works great now.
<dhq> how do i increase the size of the partition ext3
<odinsbane> I was wondering are you the same 'stdin' that maintains the kubuntu.org?
<stdin> wesley: the link to download the CD is on the announcement page
<wesley> yes ik know i am downloading it at 150 kb
<perrantrevan> So I removed kubuntu-desktop trying to install kde4. Tried to reinstall from command line but APT cannot connect to servers gb servers. Anyone know how I can fix the connection?
<stdin> odinsbane: I don't maintain kubuntu.org Riddell does, but I have been mentioned on there :)
<wesley> stdin is there a adept on the live cd
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: so your one of the top guys?
<stdin> wesley: I think it uses kpackage
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: depends on your definition of "top" :p
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: lol i deleted the conf files and now kopete doesnt work
<stdin> perrantrevan: try another server, but just install kdebase-bin-kde4 and install "kde4-core"
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: golden rule "never delete what you may need again" ;) next time just move them
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i still have them
<Riddell> wesley: no, only apt-get
<Jay-Oh-En> but they are in trash
<rudd-o> kde4-workspace
<perrantrevan> Thanks. I'm not sure how to change servers using apt.
<stdin> perrantrevan: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list  for instance
<olafski> can I get those compositing effects working with the new livecd? they don't seem to work.. (c2d e6600, 8800gtx, 2gb ram)
<stdin> have you turned them on?
<olafski> yes
<olafski> but something went wrong there it seems
<perrantrevan> stdin: thanks v much. can I reinstall kubuntu-desktop after installing kde4-core
<olafski> I got a black screen with a white square in the center for like 10 seconds
<stdin> perrantrevan: yes
<olafski> then it reverted to old settings
<olafski> after that I enabled them again and I didn't get the black screen, but no difference in appearance either
<stdin> olafski: you'll probably need to set it to use XRender from Advanced
<olafski> I'll give that a try.. rebooting :P
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: how do i get a working version of kopete
<stdin> what one, kde3 or kde4?
<Jay-Oh-En> kde3
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin:  your a monster youve been up so long go to sleep for god sake
<olafski> stdin: definitely a change now.. everything is sluggish :s
<stdin> I'll sleep at some odd time, probably 6pm or something :p
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<DarkWizzard> stdin:
<DarkWizzard> last problem
<DarkWizzard> please help
<DarkWizzard> I installed kde4
<DarkWizzard> and enabled desktop effects
<Jay-Oh-En> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: try the kde4 version, I've never use aol IM so I have no idea
<Beelze> are there any tipps for my xorg.conf with fglrx an the kde4 composite (it´s very slow on my maschine)
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: will it work on kde3?
<DarkWizzard> the screen went black, and I can't see anything, I restarted the session, but still
<DarkWizzard> it's all black
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: yeah :)
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i just want a .deb file so i can install kopete
<dbglt> very odd
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: you need kdelibs5 and kdepimlibs5 too
<dbglt> kwin seems to be taking up ~50% of my cpu time after updating to kde4
<DarkWizzard> I just want to know how to turn them off
<dbglt> any ideas what could be wrong?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: im lost on how to do this
<dbglt> I just upgraded according to the directions on the website on kubuntu.org
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i think you should maybe help those people first since your highly on demand
<schiste> Is there a webpage with the hardware requirement for KDE4 ?
<stdin> DarkWizzard: backup/move ~/kde4/share/config/kwinrc and choose "XRender" from Advanced this time
<DarkWizzard> ok thanks
<stdin> schiste: nope, not really
<dbglt> stdin: sorry to interrupt, but you seem pretty knowledgeable - I've just updated to kde4, and according to top (and my loud buzzing fan!) kwin is taking around 50% or more of cpu time
<dbglt> I tried turning translucency and shadows off, but that made no difference
<schiste> Hmmm stdin just wondering if my graph card would stand KDE4
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: install kdelibs5 and kdepimlibs5 from apt, then grab the PPA repository and install kopete-kde4
<Jay-Oh-En> omg leave std alone
<Jay-Oh-En> i bet stdin's chat list is all red
<stdin> yellow actually
<Jay-Oh-En> yellow
<Jay-Oh-En> rawr
<Jay-Oh-En> mooo
<stdin> dbglt: try disabling the effects? there's still a lot of optimisation to be done with it, so they aren't perfect
<stdin> schiste: what one do you have?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: what about ppa? where can i get that
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: /topic
<schiste> iirc a nvidia 128mo
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: what link do i click
<stdin> schiste: should be fine, works nicely on my intel chip, and I believe nvidia even updated their driver recently to work better with kde4 (yes, we can even get nvidia's attention)
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: the kde4 link
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: omg im dumb obviously
<schiste> stdin ok great, I'll see if I dare upgrade to kde4 today ^^
<Jucato> You don't "upgrade to kde4" :)
<magicaltrevsky> anyone know where the wireless networking options are on the kde4 live cd?
<stdin> >> wooh, Jucato's here! Please direct *ALL* KDE4 questions to him from now on <<
<stdin> :p
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: so i have to install kde4 to use kde4 kopete
<schiste> Jucato hmm?
<schiste> How do you want me to say it
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: no, just install "kopete-kde4" and see what it wants
<schiste> I install KDE 4 ? :)
<Jucato> schiste: you install kde4 along side kde3...
<Jucato> yes
<schiste> ^^
<Jucato> coz you can't migrate from kde3 to kde4 yet :)
<aleksanteri> what repositories are known to have kde4?
<schiste> Jucato oh?
<dbglt> alright, where can I update more programs? I got the base now and kopete, what else can I get?
<stdin> aleksanteri: the one in the topic
<Jucato> aleksanteri: see the topic
<aleksanteri> ah darn, thanks
<stdin> dbglt: open adept and search for "kde4" or do "apt-cache search kde4" and see :)
<schiste> Jucato that means if we install KDE4, I'll have both KDE4 and KDE3 ?
<schiste> Is there any place I can find information about it ?
<Jucato> yes. and you'll want that
<schiste> Will I ? :D
<Jucato> about which one?
<magicaltrevsky> why does kde4 appear to have no network manager at all? D:
<schiste> About the whole thing :)
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: should i try kde4?
<Jucato> magicaltrevsky: knm hasn't been ported yet
<stdin> magicaltrevsky: because it dones't yet
<magicaltrevsky> Jucato, ah, ok, thanks
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: you really should :p
<schiste> Jucato seems newbish but I like to know what I'm doing and why :)
<Jucato> schiste: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i guess ill give it a try will you help me if i need it?
<Jucato> schiste: the reason why you'll want to keep kde3 is because kde 4.0 is not yet complete
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: either me or Jucato :)
<Jucato> most likely stdin :)
<stdin> nah, Jucato == da-man :)
<titanix88> hey
<titanix88> hey
<Jucato> I know 0 about the problems with the kde4 packges... those are stdin's pets :)
<dbglt> errm
<stdin> if anything goes wrong: "aptitude remove $(dpkg -l |egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}') kdebase-bin-kde3+" is the cure
<intelikey> well with the help of cw i got this thing seemlessly bridging two lan's now.    and it has improved performance of the overal network
<dbglt> kde su is on drugs
<dbglt> it keeps telling me my password is incorrect
<dbglt> but it's not...
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: great :) after i did everything in instructions on that page do i sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<dbglt> I can sudo from a terminal with the exact same password
<dbglt> and I've been using that password for months
<stdin> dbglt: kdesu asks for the root pass, just use "kdesudo <application>" from krunner
<Jucato> dbglt: kde4? yes known bug
<dbglt> Jucato: ah
<Jucato> see stdin's instructions
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: after doing the instructions on that site, you will have kde4 installed
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<intelikey> Jucato so if it works right it's a known bug ???   heh.
<Jay-Oh-En> well i tried just adding deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to my repos and installing kde4-core but it wasnt happening so dont i have to update && upgrade
 * intelikey makes a note of that...
<Jucato> intelikey: hm?
<intelikey> kdesu "should" ask for the root password   anywhere except in ubuntu
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: just "sudo apt-get update" then do "sudo apt-get install kdebase" then "sudo apt-get install kde4-core", then you can install kopete-kde4
<Jucato> intelikey: the bug is that kdesu4 isn't set to be able to use sudo as an alternate to su, unlike in kdesu for kde3
<intelikey> Jucato it's like saying   oh  su is asking for the root password, that's a known bug...   just use sudo.
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: finally some guidance
<intelikey> Jucato i know what you are saying.   and i even understand the *buntu way of thinking on that.  just sounded odd that "normal" behabiour was a known bug    that's all.
<Jucato> intelikey: kdesu in kde3 can use either su or sudo. kdesu in kde4 seems unable to use sudo. that's a bug
<gmontenegro> anyone uses KVpnc?
<intelikey> assuming it is supposed to be able to use either.
<Jucato> it is
 * Jucato leaves it at that
<schiste> ok installing kde4-core... if it doesn't work I'll sue you!
<schiste> Or not ;)
<stdin> you can't sue us, we have no money! muhahaha!
<intelikey> sue me. i'm used to it.
<wesley> you can sue microsoft
<diosol> Hello. First time here..
<intelikey> yeah do that.
<MurielGodoi> Which are de differences between kde4 packages that are already in my apt-get and in the repository pointed in the kde4 topic link?
<diosol> And.... I have a problem :)
<intelikey> !welcome | diosol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<SSJ_GZ> diosol: Ask away :)
<wesley> but then again xbox360 is a great piece of hardware
<Pici> !welcome is <alias> hi
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<intelikey> stdin did seveas remove the !welcome message ?    well that's kinda a silly Q.   disreguard it.
<billybobobo> On the kubuntu site's instructions for KDE4, it mentions "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm."... huh??  is this something to do, or not?  I don't follow.  Why can't I pick KDE4 when I am at the login menu?
<stdin> intelikey: I don't remember it being set, or it may have been lost in one of the bot crashes
<stdin> billybobobo: you should be able to pick "KDE 4" from the login menu, that's just another option
<billybobobo> what does it do differently?
<intelikey> good point.   and it was set at one time.
<stdin> lets you run a mini X server inside your current session, so you can have both on one screen
<diosol> It seems that my laptop's cd-tray (or whatever is that slot called) is broken so I cant use cd for installing anything. So can Hardy installed from usb-stick or something like?
<intelikey> had a link to the faq in it too  iirc
<stdin> !install | diosol
<ubotu> diosol: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<diosol> ohmygosh
<billybobobo> stdin: very cool, thank you for the clarification
 * stdin pets ubotu
<diosol> So you have automated answer for these simple questions :D
<intelikey> yep.
<stdin> !bot
<diosol> never have done it else but cd and upgrade
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<schiste> stdin tsss tsss KDE foundation has plenty of money !
<kristina> hi, is there a way to get more plasmoids? like the one with the picture frame?
<schiste> :)
<fernando> hi, I am using kubuntu 7.10 and I have I kayboard with media keys (back,forward,mute and so on). The same keyboard work just fine at home, but here at work even the mute doesn't work..(I am also using compiz-fusion)
<fernando> how can I set my keyboard right?
<stdin> schiste: not "plenty", just enough to pay some core-devs to make a blinding desktop
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i did what you said do i have to restart?
<dbglt> is it just me, or are the menus on the default scheme exceedingly gnome like, and exceeding ugly?
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: or just ctrl alt backspace
<dbglt> application menus
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: no, just log out and choose "KDE 4" from the login menu
<stdin> !shortcut | freqmod_nx, try this
<ubotu> freqmod_nx, try this: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<stdin> dbglt: try changing the theme :)
<dbglt> maybe it's the oxygen icons? I just feel as if I've reverted to an old version of gnome
<schiste> stdin I know, I was just kidding ;)
<stdin> right, it's officially "lunch time" here. so if you ask me something and I don't reply, you know why :)
<sp3c> Quick question regarding the annoucement at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<noname> Hello, where can I see the version of my restricted driver?
<dbglt> is there a way to change the icon set of kde4?
<noname> video driver I mean
<sp3c> I did the performed the outline instructions.. and get a "E: Couldn't find package kde4-core"
<sp3c> if I do an apt-seaech cache kde4... is see a few kde4 packages..  just no kde4-core
<intelikey> sp3c that's a repos issue.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> so the next release will be a red hairing eeh
<sp3c> I figured that per the instructions, "Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list" , would of solved that
<intelikey> have to update the database after the change
<etfb> I figure this has been asked a bit lately, but...  I use my laptop for serious work, mainly Emacs, Firefox and OOo.  Can I upgrade to KDE4 now, or should I wait a while?
<intelikey> etfb if stability is essential then newest version is not often the wisest of moves
<sigma_1234> can i install kde4 to my pc using the live cd on the kubuntu site?
<etfb> intelikey: That's a good general rule of thumb, but what can you tell me about the stability of KDE4?
<intelikey> nothing at all
<intelikey> never seen it.
<etfb> intelikey: Ah.  Ah well.
<intelikey> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: few! glad i got outa that one
<abdel071> hello
<sigma_1234> i tested alpha1 and it was already a stable base back then. and things have only gotten better i assume
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: it went to a black screen with a little white line that blinked so i uninstalled everthing and now it works
<abdel071> hello
<dbglt> is there a way to disable sounds / notifications in kde4?
<sp3c> be back
<intelikey> abdel071
<sigma_1234> however some of the programs had issues which is only normal in a initial release
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i remove all the kde4 packages?
<Jay-Oh-En> and programs?
<sigma_1234> jay that probably means it hung on the terminal
<wucheng> kde4 has released today ,and i try to install but meet a problem, i can not install kdm-kde4 ,the error message is "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wucheng> Errors were encountered while processing:
<wucheng>  kdm-kde4
<wucheng> "
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_1234: whats that mean
<Jay-Oh-En> wucheng: its kde4-core
<Riddell> wucheng: kdm-kde4 package has problem, just stick to kdm from kde 3 for now
<sigma_1234> jay it means that a error stopped the gui from starting
<wucheng> Jay-Oh-En, you mean i should "apt-get install kde4-core", right?
<etfb> Hmmmm.  Think I'll give KDE4 a miss until they iron out the bugs.  Maybe wait for Hardy Heron.  I've only just finished setting Gutsy up to work the way my Feisty installation used to work...
<Jay-Oh-En> wucheng: nvm listen to riddle
<JarekMk> hi
<schiste> Ok pretty nice
<Jay-Oh-En> wucheng: but yeah thats what i meant
<JarekMk> did enybody have kde4?
<schiste> I have to get used to the new Kmenu ^^
<sigma_1234> eftb: why dont u just give the livecd a try?
<intelikey> etfb i know it may sound like a "stupid question" but if you want it to work like the older version, why upgrade in the first place ?     and when the next LTS comes out you might consider riding it for a full year...   just a thought.
<firecrotch> schiste:  There's a widget that you can add to the panel that is the old style kmenu
<sigma_1234> Riddell: is the kde4 livecd also a installer cd?
<Pensa`MIA> what packages to install beside kde4-core to get kde4 native applications?
<Riddell> sigma_1234: yes
<kristina> how do I disable system sounds in kde4?
<kristina> Pensa`MIA: application-kde4
<intelikey> kristina kcontrol > sound ?    not that i know for sure.
<dbglt> is there anyway to disable sound within kde?
<Jay-Oh-En> do download managers make downlaods go faster?
<dbglt> annoying the buggery out of me
<Pensa`MIA> and kde4 card games and stuff?
<dbglt> (using kde4)
<kristina> Pensa`MIA: kpat-kde4
<sigma_1234> apparently they do jay
<kristina> or the whole kde4games
<kristina> or something like that
<schiste> Hmm Konversation writings are really really tiny... have to change it :)
<Pensa`MIA> thx
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_1234: what one do you recomend
<sigma_1234> depends on your setup though
<articpenguin3800> hows KDE4
<firecrotch> articpenguin3800:  I love it :)
<sigma_1234> the only one i saw was kget
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_1234: ill try it
<kristina> does anybody else find it hard to get used to all the resizing going on while playing kpat?
<sigma_1234> !kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<articpenguin3800> i am going to install when i free up some space =)    a lot of unused linux games on my harddisk
<intelikey> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<sigma_1234> its in da repo's
<kristina> intelikey: hmm can't really find it
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_1234: how would i get rid of all the kde4 apps
<intelikey> kristina i don't have kde4   maybe someone else can point it out.    stdin when he's finished eating.
<Jay-Oh-En> sigma_1234: ?
<kristina> intelikey: ok tnx
<stick> hya ...i have one question ...
<stick> kubuntu dosen't support multiple sound instances ?
<sonoftheclayr> Anybody have any initial thoughts on KDE 4?
<intelikey> stick yeah it do.   if you set him upright
<Lynoure> sonoftheclayr: all over blogosphere...
<stick> becaus when i play music(mp3) with Amarok ...the other programs dosn't start
<sonoftheclayr> Lynoure: Yeah I'm writing my post now
<stick> so can you help me set it up right then ?
<momal> Anyone had probs with kde4 making like 2 desktops and the bottom panel is in a window bit?
<stick> the weard thing is ..that i,m plaing music from Amarok ..and i hear the sound's from Kopete for example ...but if i whant to run a program like Creox it wont start ...or if it starts give me an error like "Error : "
<_Angelus_> man
<_Angelus_> is there a way to make a pure KDE4 in kubuntu?
<_Angelus_> there is all this double shortcuts in my kde menu, plus i dont need kde3 anymore...
<_Angelus_> and i cant find a meta package to install every kde4 prog....
<stick> seams today all the people are sleeping ...or they are to tired to answer to noobs like us
<_Angelus_> why didnt the kubuntu team just upgrade kde3 to kde4 instead of installing both? :(
<firecrotch> _Angelus_:  there's a package called kde4 that is all the kde4 apps
<articpenguin3800> i added http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main and now i have 44 updates should i upgrade them?
<stick> !multimple instances
<_Angelus_> firecrotch: of course i installed that , but it didnt install al kde4...
<articpenguin3800> !mutiple instances
<momal> !multiple instances
<stick> i'm looking for a problem of mine
<momal> http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/4787/2desktopskde4wthtc6.jpg <-- please help seems strange prob :( like 2 desktops
<stick> with the sound
<stick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thewhitepelican> here problem, here problem
<thewhitepelican> just kidding
<Jay-Oh-En> thewhitepelican: ?
<sonoftheclayr> Okay that's not cool. I just tried to change the colour scheme in KDE 4 and all I got was a black scree...and a cursor
<momal> at least you dont' have 2 desktops running :'(
<sek_> hi. i've a problem with the device cd/dvd.. someone can help me please?
<thewhitepelican> yes, Jay-Oh-En ?
<LjL> jpatrick, any news about backports and 4?
<jpatrick> LjL: /topic
<thewhitepelican> what is your problem, sek_ ?
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm using backports version right now...
<LjL> jpatrick: that's still PPA though...
<LjL> uhm, my mirror still has 3.96
<sek_> thank's. i have done a restore some day ago. now the device is only in read status and i can' t write
<Jay-Oh-En> thewhitepelican: what was the here problem here problem thing about?
<jpatrick> LjL: yes, one can't delete stuff from PPA
<thewhitepelican> it was a joke
<thewhitepelican> the person was looking for a problem
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: is it a dvd drive?
<sek_> yes
<Jay-Oh-En> thewhitepelican: lol
<LjL> jpatrick: no, i meant to say, it's still *only* in PPA... the kubuntu.org announcement gives PPA, not backports, and my backports mirror still doesn't have 4.0
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: then it should be just read
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: that how all mine are
<Jay-Oh-En> !galeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about galeon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> !info galeon
<ubotu> galeon: GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 701 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<jpatrick> LjL: well I have the es.* mirror and it has i
<jpatrick> it*
<LjL> jpatrick: i'll try those
<LjL> i'm on se.*
<sek_> but i can't write dvd, and the device is disabled
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: im not sure then
<PJC> http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/install.html <<<<<< dead link?
<LjL> jpatrick: wait, kdebase-bin-kde4 is still 3.96 even in es.* backports... did that package change name? (it's 4.0 in PPA)
<thewhitepelican> sek_, can you burn anything? and what are you using for software?
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: but try going to kmenu and go to system settings
<martijn81> Hi, i want to install the kde4 version of ktorrent. If i install it inside kde4, so i have to remove the kde3 version of  ktorrent first?
<nosrednaekim> LjL: I think you are supposed to use the PPA
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: then go to advanced tab the go to disc &file systems
<LjL> nosrednaekim: so says the announcement
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: no, they can coexist
<martijn81> cool
<sek_> i use k3b. i can't burn cd and dvd
<martijn81> thanks nosrednaekim
<sek_> yes, i am in system settings
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: all kde4 apps can coexist with kde3 ones, The whole desktop can co-exist
<LjL> nosrednaekim: but i'm not eager to use PPA if backports will have it or has it, because PPA packages have names ending in ~gutsy1~ppa1, and i fear that they would override any backports packages
<DreadKnight> how can i make the default kde4 bar to reapear?
<sek_> disk and filesystem
<martijn81> but how does make know that it should install somewhere else?
<nosrednaekim> LjL: I THINK that anything from backports actually overrieds PPA... there was something about that a couple weeks ago.
<LjL> nosrednaekim, it all depends on the package versions they give to stuff.
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: all kde4 stuff goes to /usr/lib/kde4/bin whereas all kde3 stuff goes to /usr/bin automatically
<jpatrick> LjL: I think that's the problem I'm having..
<LjL> if they call them 4.0ubuntu2, that would do it
<stick> so enyone can help me with this eror pls ?
<stick> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<stick> xine parameters:
<momal> Anyone know about 2 desktops showing up in kde4 >_<
<Jucato> [20:34] <stdin> *NOTICE: If you're trying to install KDE 4.0.0 but are getting errors like "Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed" then you need to temporarily disable the gutsy-backports repository or just wait until all the packages have made it into gutsy-backports*
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: now try looking in there
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: thanks, but how does the OS know which ktorrent i want to start then?
<Jucato> (just in case someone needed that)
<stick> Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.
<kristjan_> what's up with kde 4 sharing $HOME/.kde with kde 3.5 -- doesn't it mess up things?
<nosrednaekim> kristjan_: it doesn't.. it uses .kde4
<stick> damn sound
<LjL> Jucato: which somewhat implies that they *will* be in backports... in fact, kdebase-workspace-bin *is* version 4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1, but kdebase-bin-kde4 isn't (still 3.96)
<stick> grrr i just hate it
<LjL> and that would also confirm my fears:
<sek_> yes, i have 3 partition. first one dev/sda1, second one dev/sda5
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: erase your .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<LjL>      4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 0        500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-backports/universe Packages
<LjL>      4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1 0        500 http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<LjL> this would make ppa override backports
<kristjan_> nosrednaekim: are you sure? last time I tried it (rc2) it used $HOME/.kde
<sek_> then the third one isn't /dev/cdrom0 but proc
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: ?
<nosrednaekim> kristjan_: really? you muct have changed $KDEHOME somewhere in the startupscript then
<stick> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: there will be two options in your menu's (I believe)
<DarkWizzard> Hello.I have direct rendering under kde3 but when I swich to kde4 I get direct rendering:no. Why ?
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: thanks i've heard it's the solution, what if i delete the entire ./kde4 folder ? because i had the alpha.. and i got tiny fonts for kde3 apps
<martijn81> ok, thanks'i will try it out :)
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: as long as you don't have any emails or such stored there, thats fine
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: thanks :)
<_Angelus_> will the live cd of kde4 allow you to do an installation?
<kristjan_> nosrednaekim: could you check you /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde file -- does it have "export KDEHOME=~/.kde4" ?
<jpatrick> kristjan_: we have patch kdelibs for that
<jpatrick> patched*
<_Angelus_> im tired of this goddamn confusing installation having both kde3 and kde4 i dunno why the hell didnt kubuntu just upgrade there kde to kde4
<kristjan_> jpatrick: so export is not needed anymore?
<nosrednaekim> kristjan_: well first of all, i'm still on rc2, second, I maually edited startkde so i'm not sure what the defaults were
<jpatrick> kristjan_: no
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: what's so confusing?
<tuxick> _Angelus_: careful with swearing, i noticed most channels on freenode are allergic to that
<tuxick> wonder why
<_Angelus_> i didnt swear
<tuxick> ;p
<_Angelus_> is "hell" swearing?
<ndee> I'm SO wondering how kde4 will be :D
<_Angelus_> :o
<Jucato> this channel is too :)
<Jucato> ndee: kde4 or kde 4.0?
<kristjan_> jpatrick: since the final release or earlier? then I installed rc2 the export line was also missing in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: just added the PPA repo and install kdebase-workspace-dev
<_Angelus_> i want  only kde4 on my pc
<_Angelus_> not both
<kristjan_> jpatrick: do the kde 4 apps work in kde 3 now?
<jpatrick> kristjan_: yes
<Jay-Oh-En> _Angelus_: then install hardy
<kristjan_> _Angelus_: you have to wait a little longer, hardy doesn't have kde 4 cd yet
<Jay-Oh-En> kristjan_: oops lol
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: so apt-get remove kdelibs4
<_Angelus_> removing things from kubuntu will delete half of your system , if they came pre-installed
<sek_> jay-oh-en, yet here?
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: why? it's ubuntu-base + kde
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: yes?
<sek_> sorry for my english..
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: its good i can understand
<_Angelus_> jpatrick:  try to remove something that came pre-installed with kubuntu :) and see what happens to your computer
<sek_> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: both of mine are disables
<Jay-Oh-En> disabled
 * genii sips a coffee
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: you and your coffee
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: Without it I'd be sleeping at work ;)
<sek_> ok, but the third disk partition isn't /dev/cdrom0 but "proc"
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: oh dang we dont want that do we
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: where do you work
<sek_> what does it mean?
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: ill take a screenshot of mine and you tell me if yours looks the same
 * LjL will try out the live CD, don't like the ppa/backports mess :P
<jpatrick> LjL: ppa ftw
<Pinguliten> What should I use instead of the "sudo gedit" part of the tutorials? "kdesu kate"?
<sek_> ok
<LjL> Pinguliten: yeah
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: kdesudo
<LjL> Pinguliten: also, "sudo gedit" is wrong. one should use "gksudo gedit"
<jpatrick> !kdesudo > Pinguliten
<LjL> jpatrick: maybe, but i'd rather have backports, makes me more comfortable psychologically
<LjL> Pinguliten: which tutorials have you found "sudo gedit" in?
<Pinguliten> Everywhere on the ubuntu forums while trying to get my stupid audio to work
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop3.png
<LjL> Pinguliten: ah well, ubuntuforums is not a wiki that can be changed... but please remember to tell others to use gksudo/kdesudo for graphical applications, *always*
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: I work several places actually. But right now at the one which is to be a building superintendant slash elevator operator
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: heh, getting the computer to boot is only the first problem, eh :)
<Pinguliten> tell me about it.
<Pinguliten> Didn't boot at all at first until I use noapic and nolapic
<PoeticJaffaCake> any idea why I am getting borken depandancy messages such as: Depends: dolphin-kde4 (>= 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: thats what im gonig to be doing (elevator operator) are you in a union
<PoeticJaffaCake> when i try to install
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: I know :)
<Pinguliten> Ah yeah, thanks again. ^^
<nosrednaekim>  know about 2 desktops showing up in kde4 >_<
<nosrednaekim> [09:05] <Jucato> [20:34] <stdin> *NOTICE: If you're trying to install KDE 4.0.0 but are getting errors like "Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed" then you need to temporarily disable the gutsy-backports repository or just wait until all the packages have made it into gutsy-backports*
<Pinguliten> I did manage to get sound but after a reboot it was gone again.
<PoeticJaffaCake> thank you nosrednaekim
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you can leave out my nick :)
<Pinguliten> Also getting errors after using adept installer. ^^
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: aww but you are so omnipresent :)
<PoeticJaffaCake> the gutsy backports are commented out in my sources.lst
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: so is stdin :D
<genii> Jay-Oh-En: I'm in the Elevator Operator's Association of Toronto, but no union
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: now it asks me for a file, do you have any ideas on this? (see latest post here: http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=12090#12090 )
<Pinguliten> Good thing one can do stuff manualy with apt-get
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: oh ill be joining a union
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: whats the error?
 * genii keeps waiting for the OT warn
<Pinguliten> Also, when uninstalling stuff should I use remove or purge?
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: same with me
<Pinguliten> Complained about not making logs or something....
<Jay-Oh-En> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Pinguliten> Wait let me just install some random thing
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: did you get it working
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: woah! what are you installing from svn for? there are packages out there :)
<PoeticJaffaCake> so guys. any idea why I'm getting the dependancy issues when the gutsy back ports are commetned out in my sources.list?
<nosrednaekim> PoeticJaffaCake: did you run "apt-get update"?
<PoeticJaffaCake> no :o
<minterior> hi
<sek_> jay-oh-en, i don't know how.. but after, my second partition (that you called /dev/hsc2) was call "proc". now i reloaded disk&filesystem and it works correctly... so, sorry for the disturb and thank's for theh support
<nosrednaekim> PoeticJaffaCake: changes don't take effect until you do that
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, thank you
<thewhitepelican> does kububtu have the "official" full version of kde4?
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: no i install from the lastest beta, i just use svn as a folder for latest packages, lol
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: no prob
<Jay-Oh-En> sek_: didnt disturb
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: you are compiling though..
<sek_> bye and have a nice day
<Jay-Oh-En> you too sek_
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: i know, kde4 does not come with the latest beta
<croland> thewhitepelican: I think so: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: ah, well, then go over to the ktorrent channel or mybe kde4-devel, we're not really experts on Cmake here ;)
<minterior> I'm trying to run KDE4 with Xephyr, and when I write "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" in Konsole it opens a new Window with a lot of mini-squares (it seems noise) but not a xterm console
<nosrednaekim> thewhitepelican: yep.. it does
<martijn81> hmm, there is no ktorrent channel unfortunately,  but iĺl try kde4-devel1
<martijn81> !
<martijn81> oops
<martijn81> ghehe
<minterior> how can I write startkde? What I'm doing wrong?
<Pinguliten> nosrednaekim: Swedish here but a loose translation: "Could not archive changes - Adept-installation"
<nosrednaekim> minterior: hmm haven't tried that method yet sorry\
<genii> hmm , could not save changes
<Pinguliten> Knotify reared it's ugly head as well.
<PoeticJaffaCake> thank you nosrednaekim, am now in KDE4
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: ya know, there is a swedish channel.  but as long as you speak english you are quite qelcome here (just letting you know)
<nosrednaekim> PoeticJaffaCake: sweet :)
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: are you running as root
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: try "kdesudo adept_manager"
<Pinguliten> Usualy when I start the program it wants my password.
<Pinguliten> I'll give it a try
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: oh, then that might not be the problem
<minterior> nosrednaekim: oops :( but it is in the oficial announcement... someone else has tried it?
<Pinguliten> I'll just start from scratch again in a few minutes either way so no real problem if I break something beyond repair.
<nosrednaekim> i'm sure someone has....
<Jay-Oh-En> i recemend everybody get kget
<Jay-Oh-En> my downlaod went so fast
<DreadKnight> katapult hasn't been packed for kde4?
<nosrednaekim> minterior: try something.... replace that ";" with  "&"
<DreadKnight> :|
<cyt> Hi there. I found that when I boot Kubuntu, updatedb will run automatically, how to I disable this?
<Pinguliten> Backtracing one of the crashes and suprise suprise.. some audio sounding thing is involved.
<Jay-Oh-En> i say 10 or 15 mins for a whole live cd
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: Krunner kinda replaces katapult
<tue> Hello. I got some kde 4 related problems. i installed kde4-core and kdm-kde4. I also added /usr/lib/kde4/bin to my path in .bashrc. When i start the kde4 session through kdm4, there is just a blue background and a terminal window with no window decorations. then when i run kwin-kde4 and plasma, i get panel and window decorations, but if i close said terminal window the session terminates and there are repainting issues *all over* the place.
<nosrednaekim> tue: are you sure you aren't starting "failsafe" mode?
<Pinguliten> A general question though, if you break it down what is the difference between gnome and kde? People start with one and then their ego gets in their way?
<tue> in kdm4 in session type, i choosed kde4. but im not sure :-)
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: look at it this way, if you are the type who gets their latest computer and jst crams it under their desk and uses the already installed windows and never make a single modification.gnome is for you. otherwise, you'll probably be happier with kde
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: uglier launch shortcut and no integration with amarok so far ... can't switch tracks 'on the fly', hope things will change soon
<minterior> nosrednaekim: yeah!!!! I've done it!!!
<minterior> nosrednaekim: final good result is:
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: yeah, someone (maybe you!) will write some new backends.
<bob__> OMG
<bob__> KDe4 rockss
<Pinguliten> Seeing as I was using lightstep on windows for a long time I think I see your point.
<minterior> nosrednaekim: final good result is:
<minterior> G
<minterior> [
<nosrednaekim> minterior: what was wrong?
<bob__> its weard , because its not really  final release.
<bob__> some bug, some lag ..
<bob__> but the potentiel is huge
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: i get directed to here again. Should be somthing with not fixed the paths in the kubuntu packages
<martijn81> any idea?
<nosrednaekim> minterior: what?
<Pinguliten> Is there a way to get quicker access to konsole then just starting it through the program menue?
<minterior> nosrednaekim: final good result is: 1. Write in konsole "Xephyr :1 & xterm" (it opens 2 windows) 2. Write in the xterm window "export DISPLAY=:1" and then "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde" (it starts kde4 in the Xephyr window)
<martijn81> anyone here knows more about the kubuntu packages for kde4?
<Jay-Oh-En> Pinguliten: whats lightstep?
<nosrednaekim> minterior: ah :)
<minterior> hurray! :)
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: you'll probably need to add /usr/lib/kde4/bin to your path
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: give it a shortcut
<martijn81> k, how do i fix that?
<minterior> nosrednaekim: ups, I always use dvorak, but this window (and kde4 session) its configured for qwerty :(
<nosrednaekim> minterior: chage it
<eml> Anyone know when KDE4 is coming into ubuntu sources?
<eml> Or is it there but not as an upgrade for kde3?
<nosrednaekim> eml: its in the kubuntu-memebers PPA
<rebugger> eml: there isn an upgrade
<minterior> eml: in kubuntu already exist
<rebugger> jep
<eml> nosrednaekim, Alright, the one which hosted RC2 previously right?
<Pinguliten> Jay-Oh-En: An old and I think now dead alternative "explorer" for windows. Behaved more like early kde I think. Multiple dektops, loads of plugins, clickable buttons on desktop etc and usualy used way less resources than explorer. Downside was you had to configure alot of text files in order to get it as you wanted. Still it was quite nice.
<nosrednaekim> eml: yes
<eml> Ah ok
<eml> Thanks
<croland> minterior: Do you use dvorak with vim?
<nosrednaekim> Pinguliten: wow... I didn't know you could replace the deafult windows DE
<Pinguliten> Only needed one regustry change really.
<Jay-Oh-En> Pinguliten: sounds kool but i rather just use kde :] and thanks for taking the time to write that
<nosrednaekim> wonder if kde4 will be able to do that
<corentin> Hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> hey
<kingrayray> I used to run blackbox on windows
<Pinguliten> same thing basicaly I suppose.
<kingrayray> pretty much
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> kubuntu-desktop package is no longer of use for those using kde4 now right?
<kingrayray> i updated to kde4 release a little bit ago, but things are acting slightly oddly
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: it is if you want to keep your kde3
<nosrednaekim> Bye eveyone! have fun with the awesomeness of kde4
<nosrednaekim> :)
<kingrayray> byebye
<_Angelus_> and if i dont want kde 3 anymore? can i remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: yes
<jpatrick> _Angelus_: see: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> _Angelus_: you'll definitely want kde 3 for now :)
<_Angelus_> why would i Jucato ? :o
<Jucato> _Angelus_: because KDE 4.0 is far from complete. for example, no kdepim (Kontact and stuff)
<tuxick> really?
<tuxick> bad idea to release it then
 * Jucato sighs
<Jucato> KDE 4.0 is not KDE 3.6
<Jucato> think of KDE 4.0 as a big jump away from KDE 3.5... not everything in KDE 3 is there yet
<martijn81> i right clicked and did: remove taskmanager on the plasma panel in kde4, now half the "kicker" is gone, what todo?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> its like a brand new kde
<_Angelus_> xD
<kristjan_> _Angelus_: it has "potential"
<Pinguliten> Loads of bugs and quirks to find. :D
<_Angelus_> i like it myself , looks pretty good
<jords> hey, gtk+ apps (firefox in paticular) look awful when i use kde4...what do i need to start? I assume theres something that's autostarted in the kde3 session to give a decent gtk style
<kristjan_> _Angelus_: what's up with panel, can I make it smaller and translucent now?
<_Angelus_> not yet kristjan_
<_Angelus_> cant be resized for now
<_Angelus_> well actually you can somehow by editing a file...
<_Angelus_> but there is no proper way to do it
<kristjan_> _Angelus_: now ... that's disappointing :-/
<Jay-Oh-En> any programs with webcam support for linux besides kopete
<_Angelus_> Jay-Oh-En:  amsn :)
<kristjan_> all this hype will only harm the first impression
<egonw> moin, I just tried firing up a KDE4 session with the new debs, but ran into an error cannot find 'kde4init'... what package did I forget to install? I followed the instructions on kubuntu.org and installed kde4-core...
<Danker> Hi
<Jay-Oh-En> _Angelus_: but amsn is pertty ugly
<Danker> Would be there any problems if I would use the new hardy heron as my desktop OS and update it constantly until It is released? :)
<_Angelus_> Jay-Oh-En: amsn is nice.. just download the cannabis skin for example and you'll see, besides its the best messenger ever :)
<Jay-Oh-En> _Angelus_: where can i get that skin
<NielsE> I have just installed kde4, but how come firefox is suddendly so ugly, how can I fix that?
<_Angelus_> http://amsn-project.net Jay-Oh-En click the skins tab and choose :)
<jords> NielsE: having same problem, emergency faq anyone?
<_Angelus_> NielsE:  i bet the program that makes GTK progs look QT still hasn't been ported to kde4
<NielsE> _Angelus_: that program will come through the updates sooner or later?
<_Angelus_> i dunno
<NielsE> or I just have to choose another gtk-theme somewhere?
<_Angelus_> its not the theme... its the engine
<NielsE> k, too bad
<jords> NielsE: no theres nothing to be ported... it's just that theres a program that runs to set your gtk theme
<_Angelus_> the program that gives you the options of choosing between gtk and qt engines for GTK progs to not apear as standard, is not ported to kde4 , at least, thats my bet
<jords> NielsE: when you start kde3, and it's not starting automatically with kde4 because the autostart is nerfed. so we must find which program it is... gtk- something :D
<sebbar> hi, so will hardy ship with just kde 4 or kde 3.5 and kde 4 as an option?
<jords> sebbar: kde4 and 3.5, you can choose.
<WinstonSmith> Where is the KDE4 volume control?
<jords> sebbar: not sure what default will be. depends how much they can polish the kde4 for release i soppose.
<sebbar> jords: ok tnx
<jords> Ok, akregator will not start in a kde4 session for me...  WARNING: Another instance of klauncher is already running! kdeinit: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<eml> Jucato, Wanna tell me more about kdesudo? How do I make my programs use it?
<Jucato> eml: when you need to run a kde4 program that needs sudo, use "kdesudo app" to run it
<Jucato> (instead of "kdesu app")
<eml> Alright
<martin_> hi, i'm having some trouble with gtk applications in kd4... they all seem to use the gray boxy theme and i can't see where to change it to something like clearlooks, is this possible?
<jpatrick> !kdesudo | eml
<ubotu> eml: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jords> Ok, akregator will not start in a kde4 session for me...  WARNING: Another instance of klauncher is already running! kdeinit: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<NielsE> how do I turn on compisiting? I dont believe its enabled by default?
<jords> in system settings, appearance
<jords> somewhere in there :D
<Jucato_> NielsE: System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, question....the PPA packages being offered on the kubuntu site for KDE4.....is this the official release version?
<Jucato_> TuxOtaku: yes
<TuxOtaku> cool
<TuxOtaku> one more question, is the official release version of KDE 4 compatible with compiz?
<TuxOtaku> because RC2 had some issues with it
<jpatrick> TuxOtaku: yes!
<TuxOtaku> sweet
<Jucato_> (but why would you want to use compiz.. kwin is sooo sweet :P)
<TuxOtaku> did they fix the problem with the desktop cube?
<fernando> hi, my volumen keys of my keyboard doesn't work.. I can only achieve between 0 and 11% of volumen..
<TuxOtaku> RC2 really didn't do it justice
<fernando> how can I fix this problem??
<fernando> I am using kubuntu 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not 11%, that's 11.  you have spinal tap's volume control!
<NielsE> noob:I accidentally removed all my programs in my taskbar.., now my programs are gone when I minimize them, howo can I turn it back?
<Daisuke_Ido> NielsE: right-click that bottom panel and "add applet", and re-add the taskbar
<NielsE> rightclick doesnt do anything
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using kde 3 or 4?
<NielsE> me? sorry, 4
<Daisuke_Ido> ah.
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  good luck with that
<NielsE> haha, thanks :D
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i think if you right-click the *desktop* you can get to the applet configuration
<CrashTest_> Hi all.  I am running 7.10, and Update manager told me that it was time to run updates.  This caused KDM to try to upgrade, it errored out, now I can't upgrade KDM.  The error is:
<CrashTest_> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1.  I have tried apt-get -f install, apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean && apt-get install --reinstall kdm, no luck
<nareshov> Hey, I installed KDE 4 from the ppa and when I to log in all I get is an xterm and the top-left corner :|
<NielsE> Daisuke_Ido: I can add a taskbar widget to my desktop, but its a black block and it just sits there doing nothing, and it seems I cant drag it to my bar
<genii> CrashTest_: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm; sudo apt-get install kdm
<genii> If loathe to remove, try perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<MurielGodoi> I am trying to figure out, how can I set the size of taskbar? That is huge for me :/
<Daisuke_Ido> MurielGodoi: kde 4?
<CrashTest_> genii: Will that cause it to un-install all of the things that are dependant?
<MurielGodoi> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> out of my league then :\  i've played with it for a whole 20 minutes and put it away until 4.1
<genii> CrashTest_: It will remove the conf files, etc. So would say yes
<NielsE> Daisuke_ido: got it, just drag the "task manager" thingy in the menu to the bar
<nareshov> Can someone help me, I'm not getting the KDE4 desktop, all I'm getting is an xterm at the top-left corner.
<Daisuke_Ido> nice
<CrashTest_> well, dpkg-reconfigure kdm didn't work genii
<CrashTest_> so I may have to purge?
<genii> CrashTest_: Were you using previously gdm?
<CrashTest_> Yes
<genii> CrashTest_: Then do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm                  and then choose kdm as the default login manager
<CrashTest_> ok
<CrashTest_> ah that worked, now it installed correctly genii
<genii> CrashTest_: Good
<CrashTest_> Ok, I am off, thanks for your help genii
<genii> CrashTest_: Have a good one, and welcome
<Jay-Oh-En> genii: he got the heck out of here
<WinstonSmith> Does anybody know where the volume control is?
<_Angelus_> not me
<jpatrick> WinstonSmith: kmix?
<WinstonSmith> in KDE 4
<kumamoto> secret = alsactrl
 * kumamoto 2cents
<jpatrick> alsamixer I think
<kumamoto> ah
<kumamoto> is it me or does the 64bit version of kubuntu doesn't have support for adobe flashplayer
<hydrogen> WinstonSmith: kmix is still there
<kumamoto> or is it the other way round
<jpatrick> WinstonSmith: apt-get install kmix-kde4
<khaur> kumamoto: there's no 64bit version of flash. but i think there's a way to get flash going on 64bit kubuntu anyway
<_Angelus_> yes
<WinstonSmith> jpatrick: thank you, I can finally turn the volume down
<dr-house> hello.
<_Angelus_> using nspluginwrapper
<_Angelus_> makes flash works on 32bit
<_Angelus_> xD
<dr-house> can you tell me the command to install kde 4 ?
<_Angelus_> command?
<hydrogen> see the topic
<jpatrick> WinstonSmith: you are welcome :)
<_Angelus_> go to kubuntu.org and read the announcment?
<jpatrick> !kde4 > dr-house
<davf> Is there a control panel for kde4 taskbar?
<hydrogen> no
<WinstonSmith> I found 'panels' in lost and found, it didn't help me
<davf> How do you change the size?
<khelll> how to get the mac address ?
<hydrogen> davf: you don't
<davf> Also how to you change the font on clock?
<davf> aye?
<davf> but it's huge!
<hydrogen> right click on the clock
<hydrogen> and choose settings
<davf> no font size though
<davf> only font type
<rebecca_> hey peoples, i followed the instructions for the restricted media setup but playing virtually any AVI file, while functional, is disgustingly colour saturated and contrasty. can anyone suggest how the codecs are fixed?
<WinstonSmith> I can change typeface and bold on the clock only
<WinstonSmith> If you show the date, it makes the time smaller :)
<davf> WinstonSmith - that's better.
<phobos> elo
<phobos> esesmanice
<doktoreas> hello
<doktoreas> is printing working in kde4?
<davf> but the taskbar is too big
<phobos> what your name
<phobos> ?
<WinstonSmith> davf: I usually use auto hide, but I can't find it :(
<hydrogen> davf: allthough it's called kde4.0.0... one can still considder it much unfinished software
<rebecca_> i have installed "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and vlc + xine + mplayer and they all produce the same colour saturated video output
<rebecca_> im running gutsy
<poker> Witam, zna  ktos jakis polski dobry kanal:D?
<WinstonSmith> It's like a car without any wheels
<genii> !pl | poker
<ubotu> poker: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<WinstonSmith> How do I go back back to KDE 3?
<jpatrick> WinstonSmith: start it in KDM?
<doktoreas> wich is the pdf viewer in kde4?
<hydrogen> okular
<doktoreas> thx
<doktoreas> now just waiting for amarok :(
<hydrogen> will be a long wait
<doktoreas> there are svn package around?
<jpatrick> doktoreas: no, it doesn't build
<hydrogen> i hope not
<jpatrick> and not planned for release soon from what I've heard
<hydrogen> probably around kde4.1
<hydrogen> definatly after qt4.4 is released
<WinstonSmith> Thanks for the help, but I'm going back to KDE3
<WinstonSmith> I'll try it again when 4.1 is released
<WinstonSmith> tcya
<WinstonSmith> dya
<WinstonSmith> that was painless, I logged out of KDE4 and logged in as KDE3
<WinstonSmith> and all my icons where back in place, volume control, quick launchers etc
<jpatrick> WinstonSmith: we made it that way (install side-by-side)
<doktoreas> now i miss an irc client
<doktoreas> i'll go for chatzilla
<pestilence> could somebody explain what this means:  To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<pestilence> in the instructions for running KDE 4
<jpatrick> doktoreas: irssi?
<pestilence> is installing xephyr required, or optional if you want to try kde 4?
<jpatrick> pestilence: do that in the konsole :)
<jpatrick> no
<hydrogen> pestilence: optional
<jpatrick> pestilence: you can choose it from KDM
<pestilence> ahh.  so this is if you want to run kde4 on top of kde 3?
<jpatrick> yes
<pestilence> (my computer is still installing kde4-core)
<pestilence> jpatrick, hydrogen: thanks
<pestilence> am i instantly going to revert to kde 3, or will i like kde 4? :-D
<jpatrick> depends on you
<pestilence> guess i'm gonna find out now, it just finished installing
<pestilence> brb.
<firecrotch>  pestilence: Good luck :)
<aceta> i want to install kde4-core too, but adept tells me it's broken and won't install it
<aceta> what do i have to do?
<pestilence> arrgh, it doesn't grandfather your settings :-D
<jpatrick> aceta: backports? some last packages may still/mirrors updating
<Lynoure> hmm, I installed KDE4, now it seem the Kate that starts by default is the one for kde4, why did that happen?
<Lynoure> even when I'm in the old kde, I mean.
<jpatrick> Lynoure: have you installed kate-kde4?
<aceta> you mean whether the backports repository is activated in sources.list?
<jpatrick> pestilence: it's been patched to use ~/.kde4
<jpatrick> aceta: no
<Lynoure> jpatrick: I just followed the instuctions in the topic, with   sudo aptitude install kde4-core
<rebecca__> im running gutsy, i followed the instructions for the restricted media setup but playing virtually any AVI file, while functional, is disgustingly colour saturated and contrasty. can anyone suggest how the codecs are fixed? i have installed "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" and vlc + xine + mplayer and they all produce the same colour saturated video output.
<pestilence> jpatrick: i suppose that's probably a good thing
<Lynoure> jpatrick: guess aptitude pulled recommended
<MurielGodoi> any1 got success on activate compiz in kde4?
<Lynoure> jpatrick: But, does that mean that kde4 soft will take place of kde3 soft, if they share the same name? That would vacuum a bit...
<sigma_1234> anyone tried kde4 here yet?
<jpatrick> Lynoure: Kate got so advance it got moved to kdesdk-kde4
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: most of the people, hehe
<firecrotch> MurielGodoi:  Why would you want to run Compiz on KDE4 when KWin does compositing?
<pestilence> how come i can't change the size of the taskbar...
<jpatrick> firecrotch: effects fans prefer compiz
<jpatrick> pestilence: no settings for it yet
<firecrotch> pestilence:  hasn't been implemented yet
<pestilence> ouch!
<pestilence> how can they release it?
<Lynoure> jpatrick: So, what would you recommend? Is uninstalling the new kate enough?
<jpatrick> Lynoure: and since kdesdk-kde4 is dev stuff I don't think it comes by default
<firecrotch> pestilence:  I'd almost say that this is similar to microsoft releasing Vista before it's completely ready
<pestilence> seems like a pretty basic feature to leave off a release
<sigma_1234> thats a small feature
<MurielGodoi> firecrotch: yep... i am used to visual effects
<hydrogen> pestilence: because it wasn't fair to hold up the rest of kde for something like that
<pestilence> and i can't add quick launchers to the taskbar either?
<hydrogen> the goal of kde4 was to release something that works
<hydrogen> not something that was equivilent featurewise to kde3.5
<hydrogen> if you omgneed such features, continue to use 3.5
<ubuntu__> stdin theres no packings manager that works with the live cd on kde4
<sigma_1234> its because plasma is the least complete component. they were more worried about the other ones
<jpatrick> ubuntu__: aptitide apt?
 * jpatrick ducks
<sigma_1234> i would assume that kpackage would work
<Lynoure> jpatrick: honestly: Package kdesdk-kde4 is not installed, so not removed
<sigma_1234> a bit old but does the job none the less
<jpatrick> Lynoure: yes, I hope so ;) not everyone wants dev stuff
<jpatrick> Lynoure: but have you done apt-get install kate-kde4?
<sigma_1234> amarok 2 isnt in kde4 yet hey?
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: no
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: someone asked that before you came in
<Lynoure> jpatrick: no, just did the command I told you. apt-get remove kate-kde4  claims it could not be found (maybe because I commented out PPA after that one command)
<firecrotch> Is it just me, or does KDE4 seem a little... OSX-ish?
<jpatrick> Lynoure: yeah, probably still building in backports buildds
<sigma_1234> does kontact have a kde4 version or did they just put the kde3 one in?
<jpatrick> firecrotch: first window-ish now osx-ish, what next
<Lynoure> jpatrick: oops, not kate, kwrite, it seems
<hydrogen> sigma_1234: kdepim is not being released until kde4.1
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: kdepimlibs is not yet ready
<hydrogen> kdepimlibs is ready
<hydrogen> kdepim isn't
<firecrotch> jpatrick: gnome-ish?
<hydrogen> tut tut
<Lynoure> jpatrick: but same problem, it seems to be default for my kde 3.5.8 now
<rebecca_> anyone?
<jpatrick> Lynoure: aha... odd
<sigma_1234> so i can't use any kontact with kde4?
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: it will run in KDE4
<wesley> the kde4 live cd does not have have a working packing manager
<sigma_1234> you mean the old one will?
<Lynoure> jpatrick: scary, even :/
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: ^
<sigma_1234> wesley: use kpackage
<jpatrick> wesley: aptitude/apt
<aceta> did someone try kde4 on amd64?
<wesley> kpackage needs smarts
<sigma_1234> smarts?
<wesley> smart yeah
<sigma_1234> i didnt know it had dependencies
<wesley> i got a new plan use kde3 and only let the kde3 apps there that i need
<Jeroi> hello, will hardy heron update gutsty gibbons kde3 to kde4 and remember all the default user inputed decicions?
<sigma_1234> that new kmenu looks rely cool. i like the animations
<dan__> jh
<Jeroi> hmm what is the best way to try kde4 out?
<Jeroi> and keep kde3 still there?
<wesley> live cd
<sigma_1234> live cd
<combinio> hello, do u know maybe how to connect computer to the router ?? :}
<combinio> i want to share the signal (Internet) with friend
<sigma_1234> plug the network cable in!
<wesley> but if you want to use it to its full potentions with codecs and all i should install it next your kde3
<sigma_1234> or install it on a new partition
<wesley> you can install it but it still thinks after it it is a live cd
<combinio> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_1234> what you mean it still thinks its a router?
<sigma_1234> a live cd i mean
<mjwild> can not get SD card to work on kubuntu Dell x300 laptop
<jpatrick> !sound | mjwild
<ubotu> mjwild: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sigma_1234> internal or external reader?
<sandeep> hey everyone
<sandeep> Sorry for being a newbie but
<sandeep> If i run the automatic updates for today
<sandeep> will I update to kde4 aswell?
<sandeep> I see alot of kde apps being updated
<jpatrick> sandeep: no
<sandeep> oh
<sandeep> I guess then I have to do an apt-get for it right?
<mjwild> internal reader
<jpatrick> sandeep: can you pastebin what apt-get upgrade gives?
<sandeep> ?
<jpatrick> !paste | sandeep
<ubotu> sandeep: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sandeep> oh when i try usint apt get
<sandeep> it just says
<sigma_1234> if it did there would be rather large problems
<sandeep> kde4-core in an invalid command
<sandeep> my command is
<sandeep> sudo apt-get kde4-core
<sandeep> and it doesnt go through
<jpatrick> sandeep: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jpatrick> sandeep: the correct commando is sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<sandeep> yea i did that after
<khaur> sandeep: you're missing "install" in there
<sigma_1234> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<sandeep> ohhhhhhhhhh
<sandeep> my mistake
<sandeep> sorry
<sandeep> lets give it a shot now
<sandeep> ok
<firecrotch> Man, cdimages.ubuntu.com must be getting hit HARD today :(
<Jeroi> I always wonder why there is needed "install", in my opinion atp-install or apt-get would be fine enough
<sigma_1234> mjwild: the internal reader is probably not supported
<sandeep> the packets arent verified yet?
<Jeroi> *apt
<sandeep> packages*
<jpatrick> sandeep: they aren't in backports
<sandeep> ok i see
<sandeep> thanks alot guys!
<firecrotch> Jeroi:  You could always set up an alias in your .bashrc
<Jeroi> hmm
<Jeroi> ok
<Jeroi> thanks
<Jeroi> how to do that?
<nuxil> how do i get tv-out "svideo" to work on a gf8800 card ? i cant get this crap to work. :(
<Jeroi> typed sudo nano .bashrc
<Jeroi> but it is empty file
<combinio> how to install BIN file ?
<combinio> how to install *.bin ?
<firecrotch> Jeroi: Are you in your home directory?
<combinio> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeroi> yes
<Jeroi> combinio try /msg ubotu factoid
<Jeroi> then you get answer to pm
<Jeroi> and you are not flooding the channel
<hydrogen> combinio: you should be able to just run it
<hydrogen> if its executable
<LjL> combinio: extensions don't really mean anything, so we need to know what kind of file it is, and you can find that out by typing « file filename.bin ». however, i can bet it's an executable, so you can make it executable if needed (chmod +x filename) and then run it with « ./filename » -- however, what is it? it's generally unwise to install stuff like that.
<Jeroi> isint .bin image?
<Jeroi> you need .cue and .bin image mounter
<nuxil> lol
<Jeroi> cdemu does that
<nuxil> bin is a binary file..
<Jeroi> you can mount with it bin images
<Jeroi> ah
<combinio> LjL: oka, thanks
<firecrotch> Jeroi: extensions are meaningless anyways :)
<LjL> nuxil, Jeroi: it depends, it can be both things. that's why i said the extension doesn't really mean anything and one should use "file" to find out.
<Jeroi> hmm how do I make aliases?
<Jeroi> for bash?
<LjL> Jeroi: "help alias". edit ~/.bashrc to make them permanent
<hydrogen> the type of file probably highly depends where you got it
<firecrotch> Jeroi: alias apt-install='sudo apt-get install'    for what you want to do :)
<hydrogen> if you downloaded it from a website providing linux software, its likely an executable.. if you downloaded it from a more.. legally questioanable place, its likely an image
<kexik> hello. Is it possible to install KDE 4 final on Kubuntu Gutsy?
<jpatrick> kexik: yes
<jpatrick> !kde4 > kexik
 * hydrogen wonders why people refuse to read the topic
<nuxil> KDE4 final ? is kde4 finished ?
<sandeep> yea
<sandeep> nuxil
<euther> I've installed standard ubuntu hardy alpha-3; will apt-get install kubuntu-desktop give me kde4 ?
<nuxil> :D
<sandeep> its final
<hydrogen> no
<sandeep> i know :D
<hydrogen> its not finished
<hydrogen> its released
<sandeep> wattttttttt?
<sandeep> really?
<jpatrick> euther: no
<hydrogen> it's no where near finished
<Lynoure> jpatrick: hmm, it seems kwrite4 is only default if I click a .txt file from konqueror, if I type kwrite I still get the right version
<kexik> ok, but I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" but what next I must to do
<sandeep> oh >>;;
<jpatrick> kexik,euther: install kdebase-workpace-dev
 * nuxil confused
<nuxil> fianl beta :P
<kexik> kdebase-workpace-dev ? Isn't it dev version?
<firecrotch> nuxil:  not really
<jpatrick> nuxil: KDE 4.0.0 has been relase
<jpatrick> kexik: no, it's the base kde4 install
<kexik> ok, thanks
<Jeroi> alias install='sudo apt-get install'
<Jeroi> do not work
<nuxil> jpatrick, i bet its buggy.
<jpatrick> nuxil: yes, of course
<firecrotch> nuxil:  KDE4 is buggy, yes.
<Jeroi> command not found
<euther> jpatrick: you mean "kde-workspace-dev" ?
<se7en_> Jeroi: restart your console and it will
<jpatrick> euther: no
<wastedfluid> To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm. <-- what exactly does this mean?  can i just re-start after I install the core and select kde4?
<jpatrick> wastedfluid: no, that's if you want to run KDE4 inside a  KDE3 session
<Jeroi> vau, I made install behave like apt-get install
<dhq> !kde4
<Jeroi> heh
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<Jeroi> thanks
<wesley> i see kdm is updated
<DreadKnight> wesley: you mean kdm-kde4 ? looks very odd on my system... "welcome to debian..."
<firecrotch> Hahahahaha guess someone forgot to do a find/replace somewhere :)
<DreadKnight> how come when i try to launch addept and i'm asked for the root password... it say it's incorect under kde4 :| ?
<firecrotch> DreadKnight:  It's a bug in kdesudo
<genii> Use your own password
<DreadKnight> genii: i'm using my own xD
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I noticed that,you have to enter the ROOT password
<DreadKnight> and the fonts of some applications, including konversation is damn small
<firecrotch> kdesudo is currently operating where it uses su as the backend instead of sudo
<genii> DreadKnight: Ah, OK, misunderstood
<genii> firecrotch: Hmm. That doesn't seem ...nice
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: ??? no root account.. using my pass
<firecrotch> genii: no it isn't
<podr0znik> Hello all :)
<wesley> works the kde4 meta pack already
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: yeah.... I think you have to manually say "kdesudo <app>" otherwise it uses the kde4 kdesu.
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: will try that :)
<kingrayray> in kopete, I like to turn off all the toolbars in IM windows, but the next time i open kopete they come back.. any way to make it a permanent change? :/
<DreadKnight> what's the "name" for the addept manager?
<dewd> Has someone already tried kde 4.0 ?
<nosrednaekim> adept_manager
<nosrednaekim> dewd: tons:)
<DreadKnight> oh with_ xD thanks
<gsuveg> re
<dewd> nosrednaekim: Are u happy with it ?
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: you could always try using tab
<nosrednaekim> dewd: i've been using it for a month
<DreadKnight> dewd: join #kde4-launch-party to see the fanatics xD
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: thats empty
<dewd> nosrednaekim: I just started it but it looks butt ugly to me, the plasma thing can this be disbled ?
<nosrednaekim> dewd: don't like the panel?
<kexik> I always get 3.64 and similar package versions. Isn't it prerelease of KDE 4? Isn't it because of czech language?
<DreadKnight> #kde4-release-party sorry :D
<dewd> can't seem to get an standard start menu in there too .. I same a demo where you could drag clock to bar and to desktop and back
<dewd> but doesn't seem to work, i hate the new menu but rightmouse on the panel does not reveal the usual "add this and that"
<nosrednaekim> dewd: yeah, the panel is very lacking.
<DreadKnight> dewd: i had mine lost... had to delete something from the .kde4 folder
<dewd> I can add it as an plasmoid thingy to the desktop and cannot drag it to the panel
<dewd> the apps look quite ok though
<nosrednaekim> dewd: you have to drag directly from the plasma selector to the panel
<dewd> but the menu and the plasmoid icons are just plain crap
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: where did you mean I can press the Tab key for autocompletion or something? :D
<dewd> ahh
<dewd> I'll try that
<Kazz> why do i get Buffer I/0 Error on device hda, logical block 0
<Kazz> when i try to install kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: on the terminal, type in "adept" and then hit tab a couple times
<dewd> Kazz: time to buy a new disk I think
<Kazz> well its newly burned :P
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: oh, I've learned something new thanks :D
<DreadKnight> always missed some auto-completion
<_Shade_> is there any irc channel that allows to ask some questions about KUBUNTU development version? the one i know is ubuntu+1 but it's more general
<euther> "gcc-3.3" from the kde4 ppa ?
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: ubuntu+1 is the right place
<_Shade_> nosrednaekim: might be but it's not so active :)
<DreadKnight> _Shade_: #kubuntu-devel
<nosrednaekim> _Shade_: if they are possible kde bugs, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<markc> how do I get rid of kickoff in kde4 and get the simple K menu ?
<podr0znik> does anybody know how to switch off this adept-updater?
<dewd> nosrednaekim: k that works (still not easy to get the placement right)
<podr0znik> it's giving me updates every day
<podr0znik> a bit too much I think
<nosrednaekim> podr0znik: right click on it, quit, and tell it not to start at startup
<dewd> Dunno what's all that cool about this I like nice tech improvements but lot's of stuff appears quite crappy
<wastedfluid> hey, uh, stupid question.. I removed the clock to replace it with an analong clock in kde4.  how do i get plasma to put the clock back in the tray?  dragging it there puts it out of screen range.
<_Shade_> well i just wanted to ask about the possibility of implementing something further than kde4.0 in hardy final. I think that it's good signing but very incomplete as well and it would leave users well behind
<serzholino> markc: there is plasmoid like classic kde menu
<podr0znik> nosrednaekim: too easy to ask actually :) thanks :)
<wers> everytime I log in kde 4, after the splash screen, I go back to gdm
<wers> the desktop does not load
<wers> any idea?
<firecrotch> wastedfluid: drag it directly from the Add Widget window
<nosrednaekim> wers: try doing this "touch .kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<wastedfluid> ah, thanks friend.
<firecrotch> wastedfluid: no problem;  took me a while to figure that one out lol
<markc> serzholino, got it, thanks... how to get it onto the panel and get rid of kickoff ?
<wers> nosrednaekim, i ran it already
<wastedfluid> how about a quick launcher widget?  i can't seem to find it in the default list
<wers> i try loggin in kde  4 again?
<nosrednaekim> wers: yes
<firecrotch> wastedfluid: Icon widget :)
<wers> thanks. will try it
<serzholino> markc: [18:58:58] <firecrotch> wastedfluid: drag it directly from the Add Widget window
<wastedfluid> wow.. i wish there was an easier way of doing this.
<wastedfluid> I usually have 10-15 icons for a quick launcher
<firecrotch> wastedfluid:  Yeah, a lot of the stuff could be a lot easier.  That'll all happen in time though
<wastedfluid> ksmoothdock it is
<markc> serzholino, great thanks again, it's not of the far left but it will do until the "kicker" is configurable
<atigo> hello
<firecrotch> wastedfluid:  Have you tried AWN?
<wastedfluid> Not yet.  I'll take a look.
<atigo> I have a strange problem with KDE4, can anyone help me?
<wastedfluid> Okay; here's a good one.  What's the new program that controls laptop process speed at now?
<firecrotch> I've always had problems with ksmoothdock
<firecrotch> and that is a good question, I haven't looked into that yet
<wastedfluid> lol, yeah, my laptop is running out blazing guns.. 100% processor, and i never run it at that much
<firecrotch> that would explain why my laptop is so warm lol :)
<wastedfluid> lol.. maybe so, but mine is definitely heating up.
<firecrotch> If there isn't a kde4 version, I would assume that the kde3 version would work stil
<firecrotch> I just don't know the actual name of it
<stdin> "guidance-power-manager"
<wers> nosrednaekim, still can't log in
<firecrotch> ah, thanks stdin
<wastedfluid> whew.. there we go
<firecrotch> shouldnt you be sleeping or something ?
<wastedfluid> now to add all of this stuff to autostart.
<bsm> hi, anyone recognized kopete-kde4 eating up 10PU all the time?
<stdin> firecrotch: I should, but I'm not :)
<bsm> even 10PU
<bsm> 10 percent CPU
<firecrotch> stdin:  Same here, I'm having too much fun playing with kde4 and partying in #kde4-release-party :-D
<stdin> I spent the last few hours *away* from my PC, was great :p
<wesley> lol we have all fun playing with kde4
<atigo> When kubuntu runs Xterm, not KDE, I have to start it manually form Xterm, anyone know what should I change?
<stdin> make sure you're choosing the right session from the KMenu
<stdin> erm, KDM menu...
<atigo> I'm sure
<firecrotch> stdin:  well, while you're back.... I hear that the Debian guys say that it's "impossible" to install KDE4 alongside KDE3
 * stdin should probably sleep to regain mental control
<arrrghhh> hey all, is kde4 going to be in the repos?
<bsm> its in
<arrrghhh> or do i have to follow the advice on kubuntu.org about removing etc
<firecrotch> arrrghhh:  it's being put into gutsy-backports right now
<stdin> firecrotch: maybe with the way debian packages it, but not the way we do
<arrrghhh> ok
<stdin> arrrghhh: both, it's filtering into -bakports now
<atigo> so? :>
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> adept just pulled a boatload of updates
<wastedfluid> is .kde4/share/autostart still the go to?
<wers> I can't log in kde4 :( whenever I try to do so, after the splash screen, GDM comes out again
<firecrotch> stdin: do you know if the debian way is much different than the kubuntu way?
<DreadKnight> arrrghhh: that removing stuff actually removed important kde3 stuff from me...
<arrrghhh> great
<arrrghhh> so what's the *best* way to update to kde4?
<arrrghhh> i really want to see/use it...
<stdin> firecrotch: I don't think they have a separate install path for kde4, so it get's installed to /usr not /usr/lib/kde4
<DreadKnight> arrrghhh: i think adding the ppa and "sudo apt-get install kde4"
<DreadKnight> ;)
<firecrotch> stdin: Alright, thanks :)
<firecrotch> Someone please tell me that I'm not the only one who is getting crappy d/l speeds from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<stdin> arrrghhh: try "kde4-core" before "kde4", just in case
<arrrghhh> yea that's what kubuntu.org suggest
<arrrghhh> i've already added the deb to sources.list
<DreadKnight> arrrghhh: it worked for me the both ways :)
<wastedfluid> firecrotch: how about autostarting?
<stdin> if "kde4" breaks, you'll have a lot more dependencies to sort
<arrrghhh> ok
<Prateek> Hello everybody....my Kubuntu is not mounting NTFS HELP
<arrrghhh> Prateek: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Prateek> wots dat?
 * stdin points wastedfluid to ~/.kde4/Autostart/
<wastedfluid> K
<wastedfluid> I figured, but wasn't sure.
<Prateek> ma kubuntu is 7.10!
<emilsedgh> stdin: so what are the common problems in kde4 ? :P
<firecrotch> wastedfluid:  a symlink in ~/.kde4/autostart should do the trick
<wastedfluid> I read an article about a "KAutostart"
<kdean06> The alpha 3 announcement mentioned having "two CDs" one wiht 3.5 and another wiht 4.0 - I'm interested in using the 4.0 based Kubuntu alpha image, but I'm not sure which one is the 3.5 and the 4.0, can someone please point me in the direction of the image I want?
<wastedfluid> so I wasn't exactly sure.
<arrrghhh> Prateek: google is your friend, it's in the repos
<arrrghhh> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<stdin> emilsedgh: it's the 1st release, there's bound to be a few
<arrrghhh> Prateek: go look there
<wastedfluid> firecrotch: I'm testing AWN now. :-)
<stdin> kdean06: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/ :)
<emilsedgh> right
<stdin> Prateek: how have you tried ?
<Longfield> hello. I have just installed KDE4 on gutsy, everything runs fine ... however I cannot see any kwin4 effects. Does it need xgl ?
<stdin> (keep support questions in here please)
<kristjan_> how do you move pager to panel in kde 4?
<Prateek> well...i m a LIVE user..n use windows xp sp2
<kristjan_> Longfield: did you enable it in system settings?
<stdin> Longfield: look in system settings -> desktop
<stdin> !ntfs | Prateek, see this
<Prateek> ubuntu shows read write access too....but kubuntu doesnt!
<wastedfluid> bah.  i love kde4 already.. the eye candy is something else.  definitely great work.
 * stdin waits for ubotu
<Prateek> wot!
<ubotu> Prateek, see this: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dani_l> kristjan_: should be there by default. but if you need to add one to the panel, drag it from the add applets dialog to the panel
<Longfield> here is what I get when I run kwin-kde4
<stdin> don't, if you run kde4 then it's already running
<kristjan_> dani_l: I find counter-intuitive
<Longfield> yep, they are enabled, that's why I don't understand
<vertigo_> hi!
<stdin> Longfield: try logging out and back in, to make kwin reload it's settings
<Longfield> stdin: already tried 2-3 times
<kristjan_> dani_l: it works, but I was expecting other behaviour :-)
<stdin> Longfield: what graphics card?
<kristjan_> Longfield: can you run compiz without problems?
<Longfield> nvidia 7600 GS with nvidia binary driver
<kdean06> stdin, That's the Gutsy image for x86. I'm interested in the Hardy Alpha 3 image running KDE4 on x86_64 but the release announcement isn't clear on where to find that and doesn't distinguish which ISO I would be downloading.
<dani_l> kristjan_: understandable. ;) i think it will be better in 4.1
<stdin> kdean06: there is not hardy kde4 release yet
<Longfield> well, with yesterday's KDE4 effects were ok ... :/
<kdean06> Oh, okay, thank you. :) That wasn't clear.
<naranha> just a quick question... i just installed the new kde4 kubuntu packages and kde (especially plasma) seems to run a bit slow (especially the plasma effects)... is there a way to make it faster (like enabling hw acceleration or sth. like that)?
<wastedfluid> firecrotch: bah.  Must I really install all these gnome libraries for AWN?
<stdin> wastedfluid: if apt says so, then yes
 * wastedfluid cries
<supert0nes> how has your experience with awn  and kde been?
<wastedfluid> I'm about to find out for myself.
<firecrotch> wastedfluid: I never noticed that.... probably because I have gnome installed on here :)
<supert0nes> mine was awful and i decided to use gnome instead
<supert0nes> awn is that good
<wastedfluid> Well, there is crapshoot of gnome dependencies
<firecrotch> supert0nes:  I've never had a problem with awn in KDE.  even works in kde4
<Catalin1234> hello
<stdin> ubotu: tell Prateek about mp3
<Catalin1234> i installed wireshark and tried to see how it works
<Catalin1234> after i installed it the internet stopped working
<Catalin1234> basically i couldn't ping the router
<Catalin1234> i uninstalled the program
<Catalin1234> but it still doesn't work
<Catalin1234> anybody has any idea
<Catalin1234> and can help me.. please do so
<stdin> wireshark has nothing to do with ping, the problem is somewhere else
<stdin> can you ping the IP address? or google.com ?
<Catalin1234> no
<wastedfluid> Oh, it needs compiz.
<Catalin1234> the only ping i receive answer from is myself (logic)
<stdin> have you tried restarting the network?
<stdin> wastedfluid: nope
<Flosoft> hey
<wastedfluid> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Catalin1234> i did.. i changed from dhcp to static and back
<stdin> wastedfluid: that's lame :p
<firecrotch> wastedfluid:  in kde3, yes
<Catalin1234> and everytime i did it restarted it
<Flosoft> to get KDE4 ... when will that update gutsy itself?
<hagabaka> hmm
<Flosoft> or the packages be in the main ubuntu repo?
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: complain to the awn devs
<wastedfluid> I'm not complaining
<wastedfluid> I'm just removing
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: kwin4 is a compositing WM
<wastedfluid> and I'll go back to ksmoothdock
<stdin> Flosoft: they will be in gutsy-backports/universe
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> I have that enabled
<Flosoft> any ETA?
<kawpeeka1> So if I wish to remove KDE4 entirely, how do I do that?
<hagabaka> when I have http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu in sources.list, there are also updates for the kde3 packages. is there a way to ignore those?
<stdin> Catalin1234: do you get an IP address, and can you connect to the net?
<Catalin1234> yes i get the ip address
<stdin> Flosoft: how long is a piece of string?
<Catalin1234> (that's what i find weird)
<kawpeeka1> stdin: Does removing kde4-core remove KDE 4?
<stdin> kawpeeka1: not unless you use aptitude
<wesley> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Catalin1234> no... i can't connect to the internet
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> !aptfix | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: please see above
<kubuntu> Hey, i installed Ubuntu Gutsy a few days ago and yesterday i installed the "Kubuntu desktop Package", so, i have the KDE desktop and like it more than Gnome. The question is, when a new Ubuntu version arrives, what will happen when a new Ubuntu/Kubuntu version arrives, shall i upgrade both (1.5GB with a |@·|@ modem connection) or only one?
<thewhitepelican> why is it, when I click help, some apps say I'm using kde 4.0, the others say I'm using kde 3.5.8?
<kubuntu> I think i will have to upgrade only the system, from Ubuntu/Kubuntu Gutsy to Ubuntu/Kubuntu X, not both really?
<shadowhywind> Kde 4 is offically released now?
<firecrotch> shadowhywind:  that's correct
<shadowhywind> sweet!
<stdin> thewhitepelican: kde4 apps show the kde4 version and kde3 apps show the kde3 version
<thewhitepelican> ohhhh
<thewhitepelican> thanks
<kubuntu> And when i say the system i mean the true system, not the Desktop manager, really? I mean, i think that the only difference between Ubuntu/Kubuntu is that one have GNome and the other KDE
<thewhitepelican> I installed kde 4 yesterday before the official kde 4 came out. I went into adept and did an update and dist-upgrade. is there anything else I need to do to be offically running kde 4.0?
<shadowhywind> is there a way to get the kde 4 programs from not getting added to kde3?
<rec53> kubuntu: The normal methods will involve upgrading both the kde and GNOME packages.
<rec53> I would expect that removing the gnome packages before upgrading would be the route to take if you wanted to avoid upgrading both
<kubuntu> So, will i have to upgrade both or only one?
<wastedfluid> wow.  ksmoothdock lost its transparency now :p
<rec53> kubuntu: You have understood the difference correctly :)
<NielsE> I have installed kde4 and kdm-kde4 but kdm sais now: "a critical error occurred, contact your admin"
<stdin> thewhitepelican: just make sure you install "kde4-core" to be sure, that's it
<rec53> kubuntu: So you'll upgrade everything on the system at the time you choose to upgrade, but you can remove most of the gnome stuff before upgradin if you wish
<thewhitepelican> i think I did that yesterday
<dani_l> i have a packaging problem installing 4.0.0 on gutsy/amd64: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51558/
<rec53> A better route might be just to reinstall kubuntu cleanly on the next release, getting a pretty disk, avoiding the modem problem?
<thewhitepelican> if thosoe were part of your instructions yesterday
<thewhitepelican> thoswe*
<stdin> dani_l: why are you removing those?
<tcm> does any one know how to resize the "start menu" in kde4?
<nosrednaekim> NielsE: it might be better to just use the kde3 kdm
<wastedfluid> hm;  kopete doesn't blink anymore, either.
<wastedfluid> I guess time is going to fix this.
<stdin> tcm: you can't afaik (not yet anyway)
<thewhitepelican> is there any way to use the "old" menu from the K buton?
<dani_l> stdin: i'm not removing anything. i just try to install kde4-core (by following the steps on kubuntu.org)
<kubuntu> rec53: So, tell me, how can i |@·~ kill gnome now?, i mean, uninstall it completely
<wesley> you can install kde4 meta pack to
<stdin> thewhitepelican: there is another launcher available yes, add it to the panned
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<firecrotch> thewhitepelican:  there's a widget for the old style menu, just drag it to the panel from the Add Widget window
<stdin> dani_l: it says nothing about removing packages
<genii> stdin: Seems like a familiar problem already
<blubb> anyone got kdm theme manager to work in kubuntu? I can choose my installed theme, but kde won't change it. Maybe that theme manager changes another kdmrc... because that from /etc does not get changed by it :(
<stdin> some people like the new, others like the old :)
<wesley> set backports on
<Aranel> i installed linux-source package, but how can I find linux source ?
<genii> Aranel: /usr/src
<stdin> Aranel: it's in /usr/src
<dani_l> stdin: ?
<Dr_willis> use the package maanger to see what files it installed where.
<Aranel> stdin: thanks for kde4 information in kubuntu.org, its very useful :)
<stdin> !kernel | Aranel
<ubotu> Aranel: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Aranel> stdin: genii: thanks :)
<stdin> dani_l: no need to remove anything, just update
<kubuntu> And that means that if i unisntall Gnome my system will be like if i had installed Kubuntu cleanly?
<kubuntu> I mean, in theory
<stdin> as long as you have "kubuntu-desktop" installed, yeah
<sss> hi guys.. is kubuntu-kde4.0-i386.iso a full installer? I mean if I want to go past the livecd stage and actually install? (assume I have a blank disk)
<thewhitepelican> I seem to be having trouble docking the old style launcher into the panel
<stdin> sss: yeah, it should install fully, although kde4 isn't quite ready to be the only install yet
<kubuntu> stdin: Fantastic! So the next time i'll upgrade the system it will not reinstall Gnome or dowload more or any other thing right? It will only upgrade the system and that's all? And talking about is there anyway to do the upgrade with a DVD/CD of Kubuntu?
<sss> stdin: ahh... so the apt-get method u put in the wiki page is the recommended. I see...
<stdin> thewhitepelican: you click and drag the widget in the chooser to the panel
<thewhitepelican> ah
<thewhitepelican> I was confused
<Dekans> hello all
<thewhitepelican> it is after all a learning curve :)
<DreadKnight> stdin: i see people stumble upon the issues and keep asking and asking, I suggest a "daily faq" wiki page
<firecrotch> kubuntu:  You can use the Alternate CD to do an upgrade
<stdin> kubuntu: you can upgrade with the alternate cd, but you'll still have to downloaded so it won't save much bandwidth :)
<stdin> DreadKnight: it's a wiki, so go edit it ;)
<Dr_willis> then theres the updates you download.
<DreadKnight> stdin: the kubuntu wiki?
<stdin> there's also #kde for KDE4 and KDE3 support
<thewhitepelican> I must be doing something wrong
<stdin> DreadKnight: wiki.kubuntu.org is the same as wiki.ubuntu.org, you do need a launchpad account though
<thewhitepelican> I can't seem to drag the icon from the widget chooser to the panel where the k button is
<stdin> s/ubuntu.org/ubuntu.com/
<stdin> thewhitepelican: no, just drag it anywhere on the panel
<DreadKnight> stdin: oh i see :)
<thewhitepelican> it seems to go behind the panel
<thewhitepelican> I drag it down ot where the open apps are
<thewhitepelican> and it disappears behind the taskbar
<kubuntu> stdin: Hey, it will make all the difference, i have a friend with wire-connection (That means up to 150 kb/s at night and the half in day) so he can dowload it and give it to me. So, supposing i decide to do it with a alternate CD, when it finish it will not cause any proble (assuming i do the upgrade correctly) right?
<stdin> heh, that's a little odd
<tcm> what are you guys trying to do_
<tcm> ?
<tcm> with the panel
<stdin> kubuntu: you just put the alternate cd in and do "sudo apt-cdrom add" then follow the normal upgrade procedure (no need to boot into the cd, just insert it)
<kawpeeka1> kubuntu: Do you have a mobile computer?
<kawpeeka1> kubuntu: You could ask him to setup an apt cache and then you could pull packages directly from him.
<sd132> ho do i verify which version of kde i am running?
<kubuntu> kawpeeka: No, i have a desktop one
<dani_l> stdin: i just tried to apt-get upgrade but it didn't help. i also don't understand what you mean with "removing anything", i just added the repo, tried to install the package and got the error
<stdin> dani_l: you posted you did "darkwizzard@DarkNet:~$ sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data kde4libs-data", don't
<tcm> is it possible to add something to the panel?
<stdin> or that wan't you?
<stdin> tcm: some things can, some can't
<tcm> how do I add something?
<stdin> dani_l: post your pastebin link again, hard to tell with ~50 tabs open
<dani_l> stdin: no, i was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51558/ ;)
<stdin> tcm: click + drag from the widget chooser
<dani_l> stdin: hehe, no problem ;)
<tcm> ok, thx
<stdin> dani_l: post what "apt-cache policy kdebase-kde4" shows to pastebin
<WaY> hi
<galathalion> hi
<WaY> what application do you use for listening to music? (apart from amarok)
<nosrednaekim> WaY: try Juk
<stdin> nothing beats amarok
<gsuveg> me dont work the konsole on kde4 :(
<dani_l> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51561/
<stdin> it's either amarok or mplayer for me
<nosrednaekim> +10^56 stdin
<kubuntu> So it'll not make any difference install it with an alternate cd? Because that will be great!
<WaY> xD
<stdin> dani_l: hmm, ok try just installing kdebase-kde4, see what errors it gives
<slow-motion> hi
<sd132> wasnt  kde 4 released today?
<stdin> kubuntu: no, it'll just use the alternate cd as a local apt repository
<nosrednaekim> sd132: yup!
<stdin> sd132: see the topic
<martijn81> sd132:  yup,  see kubuntu.org
<martijn81> or tweakers.net for the Dutch users
<dani_l> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51562/
<sd132> i updated but i m still at 3.5.8
<martijn81> sd132: $ konqueror -v
<stdin> sd132: see the topic <<
<martijn81> or help> about
<kubuntu> stdin: Fantastic! that's great, thanks!
<stdin> dani_l: ok, try installing kdebase-bin-kde4 now
<martijn81> stdin: do you know how to fix this? http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=12090#12090
<Qrawl> can I ask a Kubuntu-specific KDE4 question here
<stdin> you won't know unless you as ;)
<nosrednaekim> Qrawl: sure
<sd132> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Qrawl> is Amarok working for anyone?
<nosrednaekim> Qrawl: amarok 2?
<Qrawl> in KDE4
<Qrawl> no
<kubuntu> So, when i finished removing GSUC.. i mean GNOME packages, how can i install compiz?
<nosrednaekim> Qrawl: then yes, amarok 1.4.7 works here
<stdin> martijn81: have you installed the -dev packages?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Qrawl> nosrednaekim, in KDE4?
<dani_l> stdin: also did "sudo apt-get install kdebase-data-kde4" after that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51563/
<martijn81> stdin: do you know how to fix this? http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=12090#12090/
<martijn81> oops
<martijn81> sorry
<martijn81> the dev packages of what?
<Qrawl> is Amarok working for anyone in a full KDE4 session?
<stdin> martijn81: of kde4
<martijn81> stdin: nope
<martijn81> should i?
<kubuntu> ok ubotu, that's great.
<stdin> martijn81: well, you'll need them to compile kde4 apps
<sd132> I updated this morning, and am still at kde 3.5.8, whats wrong???:/
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | sd132
<ubotu> sd132: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<stdin> dani_l: ok, try installing "kde4-core" again now
<nosrednaekim> sd132: they install side-by-side
<BluesKaj> ubotu is the resident bot/script
<martijn81> stdin: how is that package called? kde4-libs-dev?
<Qrawl> is Amarok working for anyone in a full KDE4 session?
<nosrednaekim> Qrawl: yes
<Qrawl> wtf
<sd132> nosrednaekim: so how do i get 4.0 to run?
<dani_l> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51564/
<stdin> martijn81: grabbing kde4-devel should pull everything
<nosrednaekim> sd132: read the above link
<nosrednaekim> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<Qrawl> Log out and select KDE4
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> Qrawl: whats wrong with it?
<WaY> thanks nosrednaekim for juk
<stdin> *NOTICE: If you're trying to install KDE 4.0.0 but are getting errors like "Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed" then you need to temporarily disable the gutsy-backports repository or just wait until all the packages have made it into gutsy-backports*
<stdin> that goes to you dani_l :)
<Qrawl> nosrednaekim, it wont even load    http://pastebin.org/14944
<dani_l> stdin: thx :)
<kubuntu> In system settings >> window behavior >> window behavior there's an option wich says "Translucensy" then "Enable transulcensy", but when i make that, it doesn't do nothing or it's just i have to restart for note the changes?
 * BluesKaj waits for kde4 to work, period. :)
<martijn81> stdin: lemme check, loading in three minutes....
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu: you have to restart kde
<nosrednaekim> Qrawl: ask in #amarok
<Qrawl> nosrednaekim, ok tf
<Qrawl> nosrednaekim, ok ty
<ciccioriccio> can you give an url to download kde4 ? Form link of kde.org is busy too
<graphikeye> hello all
<graphikeye> i have a quick question, i've googled this all over
<graphikeye> I'm downoading kde 4.0 and i was wondering if it's necessary to remove 3.5 before installing?
<lextul> it isnt
<firecrotch> graphikeye:  Are you installing it from the repositories?
<claydoh> ciccioriccio: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<graphikeye> yea
<ciccioriccio> you can use both
<graphikeye> it's downloading right now
<stdin> ciccioriccio: you could have just looked at the topic...
<ciccioriccio> tks, now i'm probe it
<graphikeye> awesome
<graphikeye> coz i have no clue how to remove 3.5...
<sd132> nosrednaekim: how do i start kde 4 after the upgrade?
<ciccioriccio> it's the same that i've just using
<claydoh> graphikeye: you prob don't want to yet
<stdin> graphikeye: no, it'll install along side kde3
<graphikeye> aaaah
<graphikeye> ok
<nosrednaekim> sd132: log out, and select kde4 as the session
<graphikeye> eventually, i might want to remove 3.5, right?
<sd132> nosrednaekim: it just has kde as a selection and not kde 4
<nosrednaekim> sd132: you installed kde4-core?
<ciccioriccio> to download from irc or ftp servers? Can anyone give me an address?
<claydoh> graphikeye: yes, but right now not all the kde3 apps are ported over
<XBehave> how do i run a command as soon as kde logs in?
<sd132> nosrednaekim: isnt that included in the update?
<stdin> !autostart | XBehave
<graphikeye> ok. that makes sense. thanks
<ubotu> XBehave: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<december> How long before kde 4 upgrade will be available?
<corentin> Hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> sd132: no.... you need to add a repository and get some new packages
<stdin> december: see the topic........
<firecrotch> december:  I'd imagine it will be QUITE a long time
<ciccioriccio> see you later
<ciccioriccio> bye
<claydoh> ciccioriccio: http://www.kde.org/mirrors/
<sd132> nosrednaekim: which ones?
<XBehave> thx i tried putting a script in there but it just gets opened as a text file
<corentin> I have read that the KDE 4.0 realesed! I would like to know how can I update my version?
<stdin> corentin: see the topic........
<Pici> corentin: /topic
<nosrednaekim> corentin: they install side-by-side
<stdin> people *please* read the topic, it's not there just for fun!
<firecrotch> Why do people not read the topic?
<corentin> I didn't know, sorry :$
<ciccioriccio> i'm tryed but the connection lost every 2 minutes
<stdin> it display as soon as you join, 1st thing
<claydoh> ciccioriccio: for any of the mirrors listed?
<claydoh> there are quite a few
<ciccioriccio> i'm looking your link ....
<graphikeye> im @ a coffee shop, downloading kde4 and feeling giddy
<claydoh> ciccioriccio: I am assuming you are looking foe the sources, as you were looking at kde.org?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ciccioriccio> claydoh: yes
<sd132> nosrednaekim: do i want to follow the instructions on the announcement page?
<claydoh> it will be a trial and error thing, finding mirrors, often in far flung places :)
<nosrednaekim> sd132: yes
<sd132> ok
<_Angelus_> somebody knows why my konqueror and opera not viewing flash on websites? only firefox can see them , im using kubuntu gutsy. help! :(
<nosrednaekim> sd132: the kubuntu anouncement page at least
<ciccioriccio> claydoh: now download start at ftp mirror but at 15kbps !!!!!!!
<claydoh> _Angelus_: the newst flash does not work in konqueror
<graphikeye> ok, my install is complete
<graphikeye> gotta go try it out
<sd132> nosrednaekim: the five steps beginning with( remove  previous kde 4 packages)
<adk>  /part
<nosrednaekim> sd132: if you had none, then don't worry about it
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok
<_Angelus_> claydoh: is there a way to fix this? :S
 * claydoh looks for the link..
<claydoh> you have to find and install the previous version's file...
<Qrawl> Adept doesnt like my password in KDE4
<DreadKnight> Qrawl: same here, use konsole with "kdesudo adept_manager"
<stdin> Qrawl: you have to start it manually, with kdesudo adept_manager
<ciccioriccio> i'm search in the NET an avaiable faster site
<ciccioriccio> bye
<Qrawl> ok ty
<ciccioriccio> tks
<nosrednaekim> we need to fix that BTW...
<nosrednaekim> symbolic link kdesu4 to kdesudo
<graphikeye> back
<graphikeye> on kde4 now
<graphikeye> its awesome
<mdr> Can someone help me figure out why a java applet (pokerroom.com) loads in firefox but fails to do so in konqueror?
<spiritz> Just installed Kubuntu's KDE4 however I can't find the train clock plasmoid... Other distro seem to have it, am I missing something?
<nosrednaekim> spiritz: its probably in extragear-plasma
<spiritz> nosrednaekim: I though I installed that one
<spiritz> nosrednaekim: do you have the train clock ?
<omicron> hi there. just installed kde4-core. dolphin-kde4 cannot be started. I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51566/
<spiritz> nosrednaekim: I just checked the file content of the package, it's not inside :(
<nerdsquad3210> kunbuntu page is down !
<mdr> KDE 4 is out?
<spiritz> mdr : indeed
<mdr> wow, that will change the world :)
<Qrawl> whats the command to apply updates after fetching the lists with  sudo apt-get update
<claydoh> _Angelus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631178
<spiritz> omicron: did u install the kde4-core
<DreadKnight> Qrawl: sudo apt-get upgrade
<corentin> Re, does anyone can help me to put the song of my computer on?
<Qrawl> ty
<claydoh> you basically have to download a package with *all* versions of the flash player and install the previous version from it
<corentin> Because I don't find the way to do this!
<nerdsquad3210> kubuntu forum also seems to be down
<omicron> spiritz: yes i did install kde4-core. At the moment I am running a kde4 session..
<martijn81> stdin: it seems to have worked! :D
<spiritz> omicron: no clue then, sorry
<stdin> good :)
<nerdsquad3210> are you running it in vmware ?
<spiritz> corentin: was it working before?
<martijn81> but now i do need to start the kde4 version,  and that another question
<claydoh> nerdsquad3210: it just opened for me there, probably getting a few extra hits :)
<corentin> Never! Ubuntu does not work either :§
<draik_> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MurielGodoi> Anyone knows if Is in the plans wkin do compiz visual effects like cube and wobby windows?
<DreadKnight> kubuntu will beat macosx to death, not to talk about vista anymore, facts are facts, it's gonna be HUGE!
<stdin> MurielGodoi: #kde-devel is the place to ask about kde development
<spiritz> corentin: If I were you I would look on ubuntu's forum for a similar problem with the same hardware that you have -- are you using a laptop?
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: if someone writes the plugin, it sure is :)
<MurielGodoi> nosrednaekim: nice :)
<Gidean> Hello everyone..
<omicron> anyone with kde4 on a macbook? kde4 runs, but I cannot get the alt-tab and desktop-grid working. Other visual effects are fine.
<corentin> Yes, I already read a tuto on the ubuntu's forum, I have already applicated it (on Ubuntu) and nothing change :(
<nerdsquad3210> cant open kubuntu page :(
<corentin> (It's strange because it was exactly the same probleme with the same kind of computer :(
<nerdsquad3210> bummer
<stdin> which page?
<martijn81> stdin: my task manager seems to not load properly anymore :( (seems to lock itself somewhere small in the top-left on the desktop )  Do you happen to know which config file i need to dish for this?
<spiritz> corentin: out of curiosity, what's ur hardware?
<nerdsquad3210> http://kubuntu.org/
<stdin> nerdsquad3210: working for me
<nerdsquad3210> its not working for me
<jpatrick> nerdsquad3210: same here
<josh__> My audigy can't play two sounds at once. Can anyone help me with this?
<stdin> martijn81: kde4 or 3?
<josh__> audigy se
<Gidean> I have to linux boxes connected to a linksys router.  I want to be able to contol one with the other and disconect the monitor.  Can someone point me in the direction of a good HOWTO, please.
<martijn81> stdin: kde4
<stdin> !ssh | Gidean
<ubotu> Gidean: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<corentin> HP Pavilin dv9000 = "Laptop dual core"
<spiritz> corentin: that's a pretty popular piece of hardware, should be plenty of help
<nerdsquad3210> http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/ is working fine
<corentin> Yes there are but not any result :( ....
<Gidean> Thanks stdin!
<stdin> martijn81: easier to just mv ~/.kde4 out of the way and start again
<martijn81> lol
<martijn81> i'll try
<sd132> nosrednaekim: installed  the repository but dont see kde 4 core in the package list
<nerdsquad3210> is it worth it to get the new KDE4 ?
<nosrednaekim> sd132: run "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> sd132: and the package name is kde4-core
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<graphikeye> there's a lot about kde4 i don't understand
<nerdsquad3210> old KDE 3 applications  aren't supported ?
<stufe> can anyone tell me how i update from console
<stufe> get-apt update??
<nosrednaekim> nerdsquad3210: yes, they are
<nosrednaekim> stufe: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sd132> nosrednaekim:   i get a " Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stdin> stufe: apt-get updates updates the package list, apt-get upgrade  and  apt-get dist-upgrade  updates the packages
<stdin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> sd132: close adept?
<sd132> ok
<martijn81> stdin: you rock you know that?
<sd132> sudo apt-get update
<sd132> wrong line sorry
<stdin> martijn81: indeed, I do :p
<genii> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nerdsquad3210> still long until i can run KDE natively on windows ?
<draik_> What is HPLIP?
<bazhang> haha
<Cox> nosrednaekim, is that all to install KDE4 (Because, I tried to follow the step of the Topic, but did not work :(
<spiritz> Pushing F11 in Dolphin makes it crash, same with you guys?
<nosrednaekim> Cox: no..t hats for every day updates
<nerdsquad3210> OMG its the F11 bug alover again :(
<Cox> Ah, sorry :$
<genii> draik_: Hewlett Packard device manager
<martijn81> stdin: how do i find the kde4 version of ktorrent  now? i have installed both versions, but can only seem to find the kde3 version...
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to install the kde4 packages, but when I remove kdelibs5 as instructed it tried to remove kubuntu-desktop along with everythign that entails - can anyone help me out?
<draik_> genii: already installed with 7.10?
<spiritz> nerdsquad3210: I guess that's another flaw in Kubunbtu's kde4 pkg
<raton> !fr raton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr raton - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> martijn81: look where you built it
<DreadKnight> Ch1ppy: just make sure you don't lose adept...
<genii> draik_: Seems to be on my default install here
<nerdsquad3210> im dtiking to the suse kde
<genii> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 283 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Ch1ppy> DreadKnight: well, I'd rather keep kubuntu-desktop as well...
<stdin> !fr | raton
<ubotu> raton: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nerdsquad3210> sticking *
<DreadKnight> Ch1ppy: you can reinstall if you have adept
<Ch1ppy> DreadKnight: well yeah, but I'd really rather not have to reinstall
<nerdsquad3210> any one detected any bugs in Suse kde 4 live cd ?
<Ch1ppy> DreadKnight: that seems rather ...stupid, IMHO
<draik_> genii: Thanks
<kristjan_> nice work on kde4 packages compared to previous releases ...
<gmontenegro> anyone uses KVpnc?
<DreadKnight> Ch1ppy: indeed
<Ch1ppy> DreadKnight: but I'm supposed to do it anyways?
<nosrednaekim> !devsnack | stdin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devsnack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiritz> nerdsquad3210: yeah but ubuntu and its apt system is really more convenient than suse's one
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | stdin
<DreadKnight> Ch1ppy: i just added the PPA repository and then "sudo apt-get install kde4"
<ubotu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DreadKnight> !helpersnack | DreadKnight
<stdin> don't use "kde4", it'll pull just about everything, use "kde4-core" for now
<genii> stdin: We really could use a !devsnack , if only to bug you with LOL
<stdin> heh
<stdin> make one and poke the -ops :p
<DreadKnight> isn't dragon player default in kde4?
<spiritz> DreadKnight: nope, it's still alpha or beta
<DreadKnight> spiritz: no wonder i couldn't find it ^^ thanks
<DreadKnight> what's your oppinion about juk and dragon player? ^^
<spiritz> DreadKnight:  Mine? So far I prefered to stick with amarok and kaffeine
<DreadKnight> spiritz: was asking the people; but i have the same preferences, maybe we'll get used to :| or not
<spiritz> DreadKnight: I wish that now that libplasma is being installed on everyone's computer, maybe the amarok team will release some kind of alpha of amarok2
<DreadKnight> spiritz: that would be kool
<Pensador> Hello there
<Pensador> perhaps everyone asked this today
<Azzmodan> I shall repeat my question in here: Is there a "kubuntu-desktop" like package for kde4?
<Pensador> well, that
<kristjan_> Azzmodan: read instructions at kubuntu.org
<Pensador> For me, Kubuntu.org is down
<nosrednaekim> Azzmodan: nope.... but for all the absolute neccesities, use "kde4-core"
<DreadKnight> Azzmodan: kde4 is the package, or use kde4-core
<omicron> I am not able to start dolphin-kde4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51566/ any clues?
<DreadKnight> the edu and games packages are neat anyway ^^
<spiritz> Azzmodan: There's a small one : kde4-core. Though it doesn't install many things by default. I manually installed plenty of others by hand.
<MurielGodoi> I just took the taskbar away in my kde4,  how can I put it back?
<graphikeye> hey, how do i add a volume icon to the panel?
<Azzmodan> Just installing kde4-core will just get me a base kde4 right? I was curious if there's was any work being done on a kde4 "ubuntu desktop enviroment"
<luca_b> graphikeye: the plasma component for the volume is not yet ready
<DreadKnight> MurielGodoi: it's a known issue.. you need to delete something from .kde4, while you are on kde3... you can remove the entire folder let's say
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: right click on dekstop->add widgets->taskbar and drag to panel
<bazhang> kde4 gnome? heh
<spiritz> MurielGodoi: I would say restart plasma ? :) If that doesn't work, maybe kill the ~/.kde4/ -> Kind of the hard way, but that just happened  to me.
<graphikeye> thanks
<luca_b> oh yeah, for all of you interested in knowing why Plasma is different
<vbgunz> almost everyday, I have to restart networking several times a day. anyone know what could be wrong or how to address it?
<spiritz> nosrednaekim: yours is cleaner :)
<luca_b> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/FAQ
<DreadKnight> graphikeye: launch the new kmix from the multimedia panel.. check the settings ;)
<Azzmodan> "restart networking" really doesn't say much
<luca_b> the above link is a small FAQ on common questions regarding plasma
<nosrednaekim> spiritz: actually, erasing the .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc works too
<DreadKnight> spiritz: you don't have the panel?
<werner> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<werner> mh, whats plasma meant here?
<MurielGodoi> DreadKnight: me.... i just remove that :(
<DreadKnight> spiritz: erase that thing nosrednaekim said but when you are out the kde4 session... running kde3 for example
<bazhang> part of kde4 werner
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> sorry, MurielGodoi, i wrote to spiritz heh
<Pensador> Is it possible just to install KDE4 without preinstalling KDE3 first?
<luca_b> Plasma is the component that draws desktop, taskbar, widgets
<DreadKnight> Pensador: yes
<werner> bazhang: thx! what part? oh well, i'll google ... :)
<luca_b> werner: there's a FAQ on the KDE visual guide and also plasma.kde.org for design goals
<DreadKnight> MurielGodoi: erase that thing nosrednaekim said but when you are out the kde4 session... running kde3 for example
<bazhang> werner see luca_b's comment above
<BluesKaj> hmm, looks like kde4 is a dependency hell from my POV
<werner> luca_b: thx! :)
<Pensador> DreadKnight: Thanks...
<luca_b> bazhang: disclaimer: I'm the one who wrote that FAQ
<luca_b> along with other contributors
<bazhang> luca_b: nicely done! thanks!
<MurielGodoi> DreadKnight, nosrednaekim, i will do that... thank
<luca_b> bazhang: I have video tutorials also, but I'm waiting for the release frenzy to finish to make them
<DreadKnight> MurielGodoi: for the record, you had a prerelease of kde4 right?
<Pensador> it seems there is no kde4-core package... at least that's what apt tells me
<werner> looks nice
<Azzmodan> kde4base?
<DreadKnight> MurielGodoi: because the same happened to me
<bazhang> luca_b: where will they be available? or should I wait for the faq :}
<stdin> Pensador: update the package database
<spiritz> Pensador: Im sure there is
<stdin> Azzmodan: do NOT install kde4base, it's a very very very old package
<Pensador> sudo apt-get update... And it gets stuck on the Security repos
<MurielGodoi> DreadKnight: nop... I just installed it
<DreadKnight> MurielGodoi: oh i see
<luca_b> bazhang: I have them without audio at the moment, discussing on kde-promo for subtitles and a proper speaker
<Pensador> well, today I'm very lucky. None of the Ubuntu related websites is opening in my browser as well
<bazhang> luca_b: will keep an eye open; thanks again!
<ropiku> Hello, I installed kde4 from kubuntu repo (on the site) and I cannot use the desktop icons, clicking on them does nothing
<BluesKaj> I don't see a kde4 64 bit version available :(
<luca_b> bazhang: I hope to get them released in two weeks
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: is it
<nosrednaekim> *it is
<BluesKaj> where?
<stothepizzle> hi
<luca_b> How can one add more factoids to ubotu?
<DreadKnight> man, the old kmix tray icon was scary xD
<stothepizzle> how can i update to kde 4 in kubuntu?
<stdin> BluesKaj: there are in the PPA and should be some in -backports by now
 * stdin points stothepizzle to *Read* the topic this time
<luca_b> stdin: Thanks for the packages, I'm installing them now
<DreadKnight> stdin: yeah some are in the backport already, i guess soon we'll be able to get rid of the PPA?
<stdin> luca_b: to add a factoid just do "!foo is bar" where foo is the factoid and bar is the message
<luca_b> stdin: right in the channel?
<stdin> DreadKnight: the PPA was just so they'd be out in time
<stdin> luca_b: that or just /msg ubotu
<DreadKnight> stdin: roger :D
<luca_b> stdin: Is it sensible to report packaging troubles now or should I wait a few?
<luca_b> As I think I found one but I want to know if it makes sense
<stdin> packaging issues you can report now, KDE bugs should go on bugs.k.o (when it's updated)
<flamesage> YAY
<luca_b> stdin: I?m checkiung if there's an error on python-kde4
<flamesage> So has there been any major show stopers with KDE 4.0?
<stdin> python-kde4 is horrible, I know because I packaged it :p
<BluesKaj> bah, I'm just getting the broken pkgs , unmet dependency error messages for kde4-core install ...think I'll go push some snow and forget abou this for a while.
<luca_b> stdin: It was the first I wanted to try, I love python :P
<flamesage> stdin.. I thought you said there was going to be a Live-CD with JUST kde4..
<BluesKaj> BBL
<stdin> BluesKaj: do you have the PPA repo?
<stdin> flamesage: there is
<flamesage> how?
<stdin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/ < there
<flamesage> If you want to test KDE 4 without installing packages download the live CD (554MB).
<flamesage> This one/
<FaiDillinGer> yo que pasa all
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> stdin, yes i do
<FaiDillinGer> anyone knows how to get xen working on kubuntu ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: have gutsy-backports too?
<stdin> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<flamesage> Will I be able to install from this LiveCD?  I assume so.
<stdin> yeah
<FaiDillinGer> fine
<flamesage> An error occurred while loading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/:
<flamesage> Could not connect to host cdimage.ubuntu.com: Unknown error.
<flamesage> Cannot connect...
<flamesage> Wow, the site's under more traffic than I expected.
<affan> hi all, i was trying to upgrade to KDE4.0 but the installation failed in between installing the packages and now i cant even open adept. Do you have any ideas?
<flamesage> Can you give me a link to the bittorrent?
<DreadKnight> affan: restart
<wesley> how can i install adept manager back i removed some kde3 apps and it seems it did take adept with it
<stdin> flamesage: there isn't a torrent atm
<spiritz> DreadKnight: Of course not
<BluesKaj> stdin, yes I have 2 backport repos
<flamesage> oh, then could you link me to a mirror?
<stdin> *NOTICE: If you're trying to install KDE 4.0.0 but are getting errors like "Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed" then you need to temporarily disable the gutsy-backports repository or just wait until all the packages have made it into gutsy-backports*
<stdin> to BluesKaj ^
<flamesage> I can't access http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<luca_b> stdin: I've sent a request for ubotu for plasma, I hope it'll save more headaches in teh future
<affan> DreadKnight: i restarted X by logging out and re-logging in
<spiritz> affan: I would not restart, if you broke everything maybe you're lucky your program are still running but may not after rebooting
<stdin> flamesage: try later
<BluesKaj> ok gotcha stdin ...will comment them out for now , thx :)
<flamesage> oh dang, theres no 64bit...
<stdin> luca_b: if you feel it needs explaining at all, feel free to join #ubuntu-ops
<DreadKnight> affan: well, had the same issue today... and i REALLY hat to restart :|
<flamesage> Oh well, I'll live.
<spiritz> affan: try upgrading to kde with apt-get from a konsole
<wesley> !adept install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept install - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> wesley: you removed adept?
<affan> spiritz, DreadKnight: let me restart anyways...
<spiritz> affan: as u wish
<stdin> wesley: re-install "kubuntu-desktop"
<DreadKnight> i had removed adept a couple of times in a day by accident xD
<kev__> anyone running KDE4 yet?  I need help on getting rid of the black menu bar, anyone know how?
<flamesage> Thank you stdin for all of the work you did.
<wesley> can i not only install adept?
<flamesage> You know how crazy I was last night, and I apologize.  :P
<DreadKnight> kev__: some people need to get it back, you want to get rid of it xD
<flamesage> People, I'll be installed KDE4.0 in a few minutes, I'll be able to give you guys a report then.
<stdin> wesley: you can, but it's best to install kubuntu-desktop
<kev__> haha, yeah, odd eh? ;)
<DreadKnight> kev__: no customisation gui for it right now...
<wesley> but then i get all those kde3 apps what i removed back again
<flamesage> It's beautiful the way it is :P
<spiritz> kdev__ : are you referring to the black line on the top & bottom of windows?
<gpo> hi all
<luca_b> kev__: do you mean the taskbar?
<gpo> kde4 isn't working for me
<flamesage> How do I start a torrent of this?
<DreadKnight> panel
<kev__> spiritz - no, the menu bar thing at the bottom of the screen
<luca_b> kev__: it's a SVG, but the UI for configuring is not yet present
<stdin> wesley: you'll need kde3 apps, most stuff isn't ported to kde4 yet
<gpo> when i launch the session in kdm, it is loading then X restart
<gpo> can anyone help me ?
<nosrednaekim> gpo: did you have a version previously loaded?
<DreadKnight> flamesage: create a torrent file with ktorrent, then go to a tracker website and upload/submit... :)
<gpo> kde3
<kev__> I've moved all the applets onto the desktop, but I can't get rid of the damned menu bar that takes up 1/4 of my screen!
<luca_b> kev__: Kickoff?
<flamesage> stdin, should I send you the torrent file?
<wesley> yeah i only removed the double ones
<flamesage> So you could post it on the site?
<spiritz> kdev__ : =)
<luca_b> kev__: namely the new menu
<kev__> dunno
<gpo> nosrednaekim : kde3, i uninstalled previous kde4 packages
<kev__> yeah, it's big and black :D
<luca_b> kev__: can you make a screenshot?
<stdin> flamesage: no, we only have official torrents on the server
<DreadKnight> flamesage: well, isohunt.com is one... mininova.org   etc
<kev__> sure, hang on a sec.....
<nosrednaekim> kev__: did you delete your .kde4?
<flamesage> oh ok.
<gpo> are there some logs for when kde4 loads ?
<luca_b> stdin:  a question about packages
<flamesage> I'll just wait for the offical torrent to start seeding.
<kev__> ok, have screenie, anyone want a copy?
<luca_b> stdin: do they set KDEHOME to .kde4 by themselves?
<flamesage> (I'm trying to download the iso now from the site)
<luca_b> kev__: I'd like to see it so I know what you mean
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: no.. thats the default
<ubuntu__> hello
<sMonk> Hello
<nosrednaekim> gpo: possibly in .xession-errors
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: I mean for co-existence
<gpo> ok thanks
<ubuntu__> zhqt is the pqszord for the live CD M
<DreadKnight> flamesage: is there already an iso? i've heard the oposite
<kev__> grr, now I can't send files :(
<stdin> luca_b: we actually patched kde4libs to hard-code ~/.kde4, but the wrapper scripts and startkde script set it anyway
<ubuntu__> Ho I need to chnqge ;y keybord
<luca_b> stdin: all right, seems a sensible choice for now
<flamesage> Last time I tried Desktop Effects, KDE4 went psycho and I no longer had a panel, does this still happen?
<stdin> ubuntu__: system settings > regional & language
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: try it:)
<flamesage> The iso is availible for download here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<DreadKnight> flamesage: everything fine here :)
<stdin> flamesage: not for me, but then I use XRender not OpenGL, and it works fine for me on my intel chip
<flamesage> gah the stupid thing stalled on me :(
<flamesage> Let me try downloading from a desktop instead of a laptop :P
<ubuntu__> what is the password for the liveCD
<ubuntu__> ?
<luca_b> stdin: is kregexpeditor present in the new sets of packages or will it be removed? (as it's unmantained)
<ubuntu__> Now it is better
<flamesage> Does anyone know if you can burn lightscribe CDs on a regular CD burner?
<DreadKnight> flamesage: if you can't access the sites it's because they are being assaulted xD
<flamesage> without them screwing up or anything?
<flamesage> Can you use them as regular CD-Rs?
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: yeah.. you can
<flamesage> ok thanks.
<stdin> luca_b: kregexpeditor-kde4 was released with kde 4.0.0 in kdeutils-kde4, that's why we have it
<luca_b> stdin: I see, probably it was moved away after tagging
<luca_b> stdin: I hope I don't sound offensive, I appreciate the work, I'm merely curious
<stdin> luca_b: if it was after tagging, then there's nothing we can do really
<spiritz> stdin: do you have any clue why kubuntu's package never including some plasmoid, for instance the train-station-style clock?
<luca_b> stdin: another question (sorry :P) did you apply the systray patch to prevent GTK+ apps from crashing?
<hydrogen> spiritz: because they are in playground
<stdin> luca_b: I don't think it's fare to have to update all kdeutils-kde4 packages and have everyone re-download just to remove one app
<spiritz> hydrogen: ok, playground means "good for testing purpose"?
<stdin> spiritz: we packaged what kde released, if it wasn't in the release then there can be no package
<stdin> luca_b: hmm, was it applied upstream?
<hydrogen> spiritz: playground means "still highly in development and not at all release quality"
<luca_b> stdin: In 4.0 branch but I have a link to the bug entry where there's a patch for 4.0.0 if you want
<spiritz> stdin, hydrogen : ok I got it, thanks
<luca_b> otherwise GTK+ apps with system tray icons will crash due to a bug in GTK+
<Chris12349> anyone know if there kontact works with the recently released kde 4?
<luca_b> Chris12349: kdepim is not released with 4.0
<luca_b> not yet ready
<stdin> luca_b: if you can report a bug on launchpad with the link that'll be great, against kdebase-workspace-bin
<hydrogen> kontact from kde3 does work with kde4
<luca_b> stdin: on my way right now!
<Chris12349> thanks guys
<Chris12349> does kdepim include kopete as well?
<stdin> no, kdenetwork
<samir85> Hey guys. Can somebody tell me how to activate the kwin effect in kde4?
<sMonk> stdin: Earlier, you said to just install kde4-core.. then install the kde4?
<spiritz> stdin: do u know what's the level of customisation (besides file location) that a distro applies to such release project?
<stdin> sMonk: if you want, but that grabs just about everything
<vers> how do i send files to my virtualbox?
<stdin> spiritz: with 4.0.0, just about nothing at all
<nosrednaekim> vers: through shared folders
<spiritz> vers: "network share" - read the manual
<vers> thanx
<stdin> sMonk: it's in system settings -> desktop
<sMonk> stdin: so just try the core first? Then if I want the extra crap get the KDE4 then right?
<stdin> yep
<sMonk> got ya
<samir85> join #kde
<luca_b> stdin: stdin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/182093
<sMonk> stdin: what's in my settings -> desktop? Or did you type to the wrong person?
<stdin> luca_b: thanks, I'll let our main dev know about it
<stdin> now who did I mean?...
<stdin> ahh, samir85
<stdin> it's in system settings -> desktop
<sMonk> lol
<sMonk> you've been up too long
<samir85> ok thanks
<stdin> no sleep + many people starting sentences with "stdin:" = bad things
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> stdin: you're doing an amazing job :)
<sMonk> ture
<sMonk> true even
<sMonk> I bet last night though you were just waiting for all hell to break loose.
<stdin> I waited for ever for kde.orh to announce :p
<stdin> *org
<sMonk> lol.. like the calm before the storm
<wsjunior> whats the easier way to vanish kde3 from my laptop and stay only with kde4?
<luca_b> wsjunior: I would not recommend it
<luca_b> wsjunior: a lot of applications aren't ported yet
<luca_b> wsjunior: for example kmail
<stdin> wsjunior: really, don't
<wsjunior> luca_b: the ones i need are
<wsjunior> i dont use kmail
<wsjunior> anymore
<luca_b> wsjunior: also the KDE project itself says 4.0.0 is for early adopters
<wardloockx> is the KDE 3.x development over now?
<luca_b> wsjunior: it will eat your children
<wsjunior> lol
<sMonk> HAHA
<stdin> wardloockx: there may be another release yet
<marius> hi to all
<wsjunior> i would like to do so anyways
<wardloockx> yes offcource but bugfixes in KDE 3.x
<wardloockx> and things like that will they be supported in the future ?
<hydrogen> ye
<hydrogen> s
<marius> i need a commander!
<wardloockx> or is the whole KDE 3x frozen?
<sMonk> wsjunior: you flirtin with disaster I think
<hydrogen> 3.5 is still open for bugfixes
<marius> what should i use?
<flamesage> I really didn't see any showstoppers with KDE4 RC..
<wardloockx> okay thx
<flamesage> There were only a few things (Desktop Effects, which I hear have been fixed)
<luca_b> flamesage: Plasma is however just a small percentage of what it is intended to be
<wsjunior> sMonk: im using kde4 right now and it has all i need at the moment
<flamesage> The bottom panel disipearing (which I hear as when fixed)
<flamesage> I think the only thing that really is missing is the customization options.
<articpenguin3800> i added the kde4 repo but now i have 48updates
<wsjunior> and since its my personal laptop i wont have big troubles if something painful happens
<stdin> hey, it's a 0.0 release, take it easy :p
<sMonk> ah
<luca_b> a 0.0 release that took two years to release, so yes, take it easy like he said
<sMonk> nice job on the packaging stdin
<articpenguin3800> the updates are for kde 3.5.8
<wsjunior> considering that i dont care about these warnings, whats the easier way to delete kde3 entirely?
<stdin> thanks
<stdin> articpenguin3800: yes you need to update kdebase (kde3) too
<Dacee> which button I have to press to log-out from KDE in Festy? There's dialog with four buttons and no text....
<articpenguin3800> even amarok??
<stdin> wsjunior: install from the kde4 cd then
<stdin> articpenguin3800: there is a new version of amarok yeah, but that's in gutsy-backports anyway
<articpenguin3800> backports safe?
<wsjunior> kinda
<stdin> depends on what you mean by "safe", but they shouldn't break anything
<articpenguin3800> stable?
<wsjunior> no
<stdin> just (selected) backported packages from hardy
<articpenguin3800> so there unstable then
<stdin> kde 4.0.0 isn't "stable" as such
<stdin> there are going to be many a bug there
<articpenguin3800> kde 4 is stable for me
<Pensador> Hello people, just a simple question. is KDE4 on the "regular" repos of Ubuntu or do we still have to add PPA repos?
<MurielGodoi> some plasmoids don't lose the focus when the cursor leaves their area. Is that a known issue?
<stdin> "for you" is the operate term
<wsjunior> stdin: is there any other way to go? i already have both working here, isnt there a metapackage to purge kde3?
<sandeep> Hi sorry to bother you all again
<sandeep> but for some reason
<spiritz> MurielGodoi: same problem here, looks weird
<sandeep> my internet seems to be going slower than normal when I use firefox
<stdin> Pensador: both, if you have -backports then most should be there now, if not then use the PPA
<sandeep> and its only in kubu
<Pensador> thanks. I'll check
<flamesage> hmm
<stdin> wsjunior: not really no, many aspects of kubuntu depend on kde3, and don't expect to be able to configure wireless in kde4 yet
<NoWaspAtWDC> what are plasmoids ?
<sMonk> well, I'm going to go try my kde4
<stdin> wsjunior: many things that are needed to make a "complete" desktop aren't there
<flamesage> You mean if you can't already configure wireless in 3.x stdin..
<hydrogen> you can run knetworkmanager in kde4
<stdin> NoWaspAtWDC: applets/widgets
<flamesage> yeah ^
<flamesage> that was I mean.
<nosrednaekim> NoWaspAtWDC: little applets... like Vista Gadgets
<stdin> hydrogen: not when you remove kde3
<NoWaspAtWDC> i thought it was about that bio game
<hydrogen> stdin: depends what parts you remove..
<flamesage> .... oh crap
<flamesage> Well, I could just do sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<flamesage> Right?
<stdin> hydrogen: that's the point, they want to remove it all
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: yeah
<flamesage> ok good ;P
<flamesage> though..
<hydrogen> flamesage: that would instlal parts of kde again
<flamesage> If I don't have internet accesss...
<flamesage> x_x
<hydrogen> like kdelibs
<NoWaspAtWDC> havent you played bioshock it was plasmoids
<NoWaspAtWDC> has*
<flamesage> well... I'm in a pickle.  :P
<flamesage> Does wired connections still work?
<articpenguin3800> do i report kde4 bugs to launchpad?
<stdin> NoWaspAtWDC: they are called plasmoids because the software that displays them is called "plasma"
<luca_b> also called widgets
<stdin> articpenguin3800: only packaging bugs, kde bugs go to bugs.kde.org (when it re-opens)
<luca_b> there isn't a fixed terminology AFAIK
<stdin> I like plasmoids, it's a fun new word :p
<flamesage> So plasmoids = widgets?
<luca_b> flamesage: for now yes
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: anything can be done from the command line
<articpenguin3800> why do i get this
<articpenguin3800> eyesapplet-kde4:
<articpenguin3800>  Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin but it is not going to be installed
<flamesage> sorry about that, had to reset.
<nosrednaekim> articpenguin3800: disable the backports repository
<stdin> articpenguin3800: install "kdebase-bin-kde4" first
<stdin> do both :)
<luca_b> stdin: I notice all the apps are named *-kde4, is there some magic when KDE4 is run in a full session to call them with "regular" names?
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: yeah... itsall about the path
<articpenguin3800> i already have kdebase-bin-kde4 installed
<stdin> luca_b: packages are called -kde4, otherwise they'd replace the kde3 versions
<luca_b> stdin: yeah, I meant the actual programs, my bad
<stdin> luca_b: with apps the .desktop file in /usr/share are renamed, but the ones in /usr/lib/kde4 aren't and even if they use the .desktop in /usr/share it just links to a wrapper script to run the kde4 version anyway
<stdin> luca_b: eg kde4-dolphin.desktop runs dolphin-kde4, which is a script that sets the environment and runs /usr/lib/kde4/bin/dolphin
<sMonk> Not to shabby.. I can see that with a little time KDE4 / plasma will be very powerful
<luca_b> stdin: oh, thanks for the explanation
<luca_b> it all makes sense now
<stdin> running from krunner just searches the $PATH, and the kde4 path is set before the rest of the path in the startkde script
<articpenguin3800> so should i update all my programs from ppa
<chuso> is it possible making thinner the apps panel in kde4?
<stdin> articpenguin3800: if you want kde4, then yes. everything (other than amarok) in the PPA is a needed package for kde4
<stdin> chuso: no, it wasn't implemented in time for 4.0.0
<articpenguin3800> i already have kde4 installed
<articpenguin3800> but i have 48 updates from ppa
<chuso> ok, thanks a lot stdin :)
<stdin> articpenguin3800: then what's left that wants updating?
<luca_b> I'll put a trick for a top panel on the plasma FAQ once I have time
<voicu> wee, kde4 really rocks :D
<Freddy2> hello
<articpenguin3800> lots of programs from kde 3.5.8 want updating
<articpenguin3800> backports are off
<stdin> like?
<stothepizzle> hi
<articpenguin3800> kicker kwin amarok
<stdin> articpenguin3800: all the packages from kdebase (kde3) will,  and amarok
<stdin> that's all kdebase, just install it all
<articpenguin3800> ok =)
<stothepizzle> does the advice to install kde that is on http://kubuntu.org/anouncements/kde-4.0.php work for feisty?
<luca_b> stdin: I take it's to prevent conflicting files?
<DrakeJustice_> anyone know howto get amarok2 running in kde4?
<nosrednaekim> stothepizzle: no
<stothepizzle> how can i get kde 4 on fesity?
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: works for me
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: how?
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: i get a FindKDE4Internal cmake problem
<jussi01> hmmm, I keep getting randomly logged out, its possible it is when I use apt, but im not certain about that. ideas?
<luca_b> Amarok2 is not even alpha though, so I would discourage installation
<articpenguin3800> was copy to and move to implemented in KDE4?
<luca_b> articpenguin3800: for what exactly?
<stdin> luca_b: yeah, it split some files to a separate -kde3 package, ones that can be provided by either kde3 or 4 and work in both
<voicu> will kubuntu 8.04 be centered on KDE4.0?
<stdin> articpenguin3800: you mean kde-cp?
<stdin> voicu: that's the plan
<articpenguin3800> i think so
<DrakeJustice_> im just trying to compile it... not for using...
<stdin> articpenguin3800: then yeah
<articpenguin3800> when you right click on a file you have option of copy to and move to
<stothepizzle> ok, so will the advice there work or not?, or is there any steps for feisty that will deffinitly work?
<articpenguin3800> but i dont see that in kde 4
<stothepizzle> for feisty?
<Freddy2> i've seen a few alternative options (such as hardware raid and fakeraid) but i'd like to know if you can use 3 (empty, same sized, sata) disks for creating a software raid
<stdin> stothepizzle: no, only gutsy
<luca_b> articpenguin3800: unsure for the desktop (thoug dragging works)
<Freddy2> i mean, creating it at install time, and booting directly from it
<stdin> !nickspam > k
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Freddy2> (using kernel raid support, that is, raidtools or mdadm)
<stothepizzle> dang, will it ever come to feisty?
<genii> Freddy2: since grub doesn't play nice with raid as the /boot dir you need still some non-raid partition for that
<articpenguin3800> only thing missing from kde 4 is adept
<nosrednaekim> articpenguin3800: they are working on it ;)
<Freddy2> hmm having /boot on another external drive (with the kernel) should be enough? can you create all this at install time?
<stdin> articpenguin3800: there isn't an adept for kde4 yet, we're porting it
<articpenguin3800> ok =)
<stdin> articpenguin3800: you can try kpackage-kde4
<stothepizzle> the fundamental problem with gutsy is wireless
<flamesage> whats wrong with the wireless in gutsy?
<articpenguin3800> whats going to be defualt in hardy?   kde 3 or kde 4
<flamesage> stdin: When you guys release that and wireless network manager, will it come as an "update"?
<articpenguin3800> backport probalby
<stdin> articpenguin3800: kde4 but with the option of kde3
<flamesage> and I can still install knetworkmanager and adept in KDE 4.0 and just use the 3.x ones correct?
<articpenguin3800> great =)
<sMonk> Isn't there a way to make all widgets on a separate screen, and bring them in with a diffrent button? Kinda like Mac?
<voicu> does anyone else have problems with global hotkeys?
<stdin> flamesage: yeah, because we need to port (rewrite) them
<articpenguin3800> i notice the repos are never updated with new software when it comes out      is that what backports are for?
<acee1234> kde4 or not yet?
<hydrogen>  see the topic
<flamesage> stdin: What % of applications would you say have already been ported to the new QT?
<hydrogen> its odd what the topic has in it
<genii> Freddy2: Normally what I'm doing is going to console of livecd and manually running fdisk to make the partitions of my raid disks type fd (raid autodetect) then using an usb key for /boot area. Then going to usual install where it lets you then create a raid5 of the 3 disks, etc etc
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> where are packages from adept downloaded to ?
<hydrogen>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<stdin> articpenguin3800: generally we try not to touch the main repos after release, -security get security fixes -updates get general bug fixes and -backports gets new releases
<stdin> flamesage: of all kde apps that exist??
<articpenguin3800> angelus: file:///var/cache/apt/archives
<flamesage> Is it a good idea to have backports enabled?
<Freddy2> genii: usb or another drive should not be a problem, but.. can't you configure the raid before installing? (in order to install directly on it, from the graphic installer)
<wesley> the digital is by my uu:58 in kde4
<genii> Freddy2: After you use fdisk to make them raid partitions you can use it to install the / to, as I just described above
<flamesage> stdin: Off all KDE apps that were in Kubuntu 3.x making their way into KDE 4.0
<stdin> flamesage: if you want new releases of package, like kde 4.0.0 can't go in -updates because it's a totally new version
<genii> Freddy2: But the /boot must be a non-raid
<articpenguin3800> is there a hardy kde 4 cd?
<Kernel> hello all. how cani tell if my nic is running at full duplex?
<genii> Freddy2: Another thing... you need to chroot into the /target before reboot and rebuild initramfs with kernel raid modules
<_Angelus_> hydrogen: why doesnt it get cleaned? :S
<stdin> flamesage: most main kde apps from kde.org, still some missing though
<Freddy2> that's much more manual interaction than expected :/
<stdin> articpenguin3800: no
<flamesage> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<jussi01> when in yakuake, is there a way to switch tabs via the keyboard?
<flamesage> Has restricted drivers manager been ported to KDE 4.x
<stdin> all the apps that we (kubuntu) made will be ported
<stdin> eventually
<stdin> or better/replacement apps created
<_Angelus_> probably in the next kubuntu release :/
<flamesage> right.. what I want to know though is, what important apps are not on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<flamesage> That live CD
<Freddy2> amarok, akregator, kmail..
<stdin> there are no kde3 apps on it, so a lot
<kev__> grr, how do I get file uploads working in Konversation?
<articpenguin3800> in hardy do people who want to use kde 4 need to add ppa or they already in the repos
<hydrogen> please please _please_ replace adept
<sd132>  I have kde 4 installed but when i login my taskbar never shows up???
<Freddy2> depends on what you call "important" XD
<flamesage> Wireless, Restricted Drivers, et.
<stdin> articpenguin3800: no, remember the packages are backported from hardy
<gribouille> hi
<voicu> sd132: try to delete the .kde4 directory in your home directory
<voicu> that resets the settings
<gribouille> are there packages avaialble for kde 4 ?
<sd132> vocicu,ok thanks
<flamesage> gribouille: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<sd132> voicu,thanks
<kev__> How do you get rid of the black menu bar at bottom of the screen is what I want to know?
<stdin> hydrogen: between me and you, there be some ideas floating around regarding that ;)
<voicu> sd132: np
<flamesage> Anyway... I'm going to take the plunge now.. adios
<hydrogen> stdin: and the other 371 people on the channel? :)
<flamesage> Wish me good luck! :)
<gribouille> flamesage, ok, thanks
<sd132> voicu, dont see one
<voicu> it's hidden
<stdin> hydrogen: they won't notice, trust me :p
<voicu> select view hidden files from the menu
<sd132> voicu: got it, thanks
<genii> Freddy: If you like I can write a short synopsis of steps into the pastebin and give you the address of it for reference
<Freddy2> genii: it's fine for me, thx
<kev__> KDE4 - how do I get rid of the black menu bar at bottom of the screen?
<genii> Freddy2: I'm trying to understand if that means yes or no    LOL
<Freddy2> yes, please :)
<voicu> kaffeine isn't ported yet?
<_Angelus_> is /var/cache/apt/ ever cleared?
<_Angelus_> :S
<Manad> hi
<genii> Freddy2: OK
<sMonk> stdin / hydrogen.. i noticed.. lol
<voicu> all the movies have low fps
<lextul> voicu: no
<sMonk> I use Synaptic any way
<lextul> but the work is ongoing
<stdin> sMonk: took you long enough though :p
<wesley> does somebody know how to solve problem with digitale time setting in kde plasma http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3598/snapshot2ar0.png
<sMonk> I know, I was reading something else
<Freddy2> genii: i have to leave for 15 minutes.. if i'm not yet back please send me a private message
<_Angelus_> is /var/cache/apt/ ever cleared? automaticaly , or must i clean it myself?
<stdin> wesley: nick bleach wallpaper :)
<Manad> Is there any reason why Kubuntu would not be able to use my keyboard? I installed it, it worked fine, but after a couple of weeks, when I booted up the computer, it doesn't accept key strokes. I know it's not the keyboard itself because I can press DEL to access the BIOS
<kev__> <_Angelus_> you have to clean it yourself I think
<sMonk> one question I do have tho. I thought that I seen some snapshots of KDE4's widgets on a drop screen, sim to OSX on Mac.. is there a button combo that will drop in active widgets?
<wesley> stdin i have fpto of me cosplaying as ichigo
<kev__> sudo apt-get clean I believe :)
<genii> Freddy2: OK, or I'll memo you
<kev__> KDE4 - how do I get rid of the black menu bar at bottom of the screen?
<articpenguin3800> should i upgrade to hardy or install from the install cd?
<mitch_> I installed Kubuntu through the kubuntu-desktop metapackage. When asked to select a default, I selected Gnome. What's the command to run that tool again, so I can select KDM?
<_Angelus_> ok i think i messed things up
<_Angelus_> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<_Angelus_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<jussi01> !adeptfix | _Angelus_
<ubotu> _Angelus_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<_Angelus_> no
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> just make the directory
<_Angelus_> i made a "sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives
<hydrogen> you probably deleted it, right?
<_Angelus_> LOL
<kev__> eek!
<voicu> mitch_: open /etc/X11/default-display-manager with administrative privileges and write /usr/bin/kdm instead of what's inthere
<hydrogen> sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives
<kev__> <_Angelus_> remake the folder
<_Angelus_> done
<mitch_> voicu: I know there's a quick easy command to launch the screen to select it again. Don't know what it is?
<_Angelus_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<_Angelus_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<_Angelus_> why is this?
<stdin> _Angelus_: see the topic
<sMonk> one question I do have tho. I thought that I seen some snapshots of KDE4's widgets on a drop screen, sim to OSX on Mac.. is there a button combo that will drop in active widgets?
<hydrogen> ctrl+f12
<hydrogen> I thinkis what you mean
<sMonk> gracias
<sMonk> LoL, if plasma takes off it'll need an entire sep instruction man
<kvonb> KDE4 - Anyone know how to get rid of the black menu bar at bottom of the screen?
<sMonk> you mean hide it? or loose it all together?
<kvonb>  <sMonk> yeah, that would work :)
<wesley> does somebody know how to solve problem with digitale time setting in kde plasma http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/3598/snapshot2ar0.png
<kvonb> the damned thing takes up 1/4 of my screen!
<sMonk> lol, which one or both?
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: edit your .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and erase the setcion about containment2
<kvonb> KDE4 - I moved all the applets from the bar onto the desktop, but need to get dor of the bar!
<gribouille> in kde 4, is there a way to restore the K menu like it was in kde 3 ?
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim> yeah, tried that, the bugger won't go though :(
 * inetpro bye
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: what?
<nosrednaekim> gribouille: yeah... there is a old style menu somwhere... not sure where though
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim> honest, it just keeps coming back!!
<wesley> i got in kde4 by the digital clock plasma think not 21:23 but uu:23 does some have this problem also and does some one know to fix it?
<claydoh> kvonb: you can add the application launcher widget
<sMonk> kvonb: It's the toolbar from hell.. lol
<kvonb> hahaha
<hydrogen> wesley: what locale do you use?
<kvonb> tell me about it!
<wesley> amsterdam
<sMonk> it'll come back to haunt you like bad chili
<kvonb>  <claydoh>  I'll try that, thanks
<hydrogen> wesley: I think its a translation bug
<claydoh> err gribouille rather sorry
<HS^> what you think about kde style that is black for plasmas
<HS^> ..
<HS^> in k4
<claydoh> gribouille: you cn add the old style app launcher as a widget, there are two listed, one is 'traditional'
<sMonk> I like er..
<kvonb> <sMonk> I might edit the file, then change perms to root, that might fix the bastard! :D
<claydoh> gribouille: just open the widgets dialolg, and drag it to your bar
<claydoh> and delete the other one
<gribouille> nosrednaekim, try to remember
<kvonb> <claydoh> which one?
<sMonk> That or the system will fix you.. I thought I seen a command to hide it tho? no? I would be trying to help you at the moment but I'm tryingto get an important d/l and I'm back in 3.5.8
<claydoh> gribouille: try what I said, you can idd the traditional menu to the taskbar
<gribouille> claydoh, ok, thanks
<kvonb> <sMonk> yeah me too, I was sick of xchat crashing under KDE4!
<angasule> I can't play mp3 on amarok or kaffeine, even though I installed the appropriate packages as far as I know
<sMonk> A Few other things too.
<angasule> 06:26:59 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for <filename>
<kvonb> I wouldn't mind so much if I could just get rid of that damned black menu bar!
<sMonk> finally just about done my d/l
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: you know.... you may need to remove all appletsfrom the panel first, and then erase th container out of the file
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: I did do it once, so it is possible
<luca_b> oh, did someone try a DCC with me?
<claydoh> kvonb: not sure, I think I did that once by deleting the bar till all its parts are all gone
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim> I thought I did, there are no others with a container#2 listing in there, but I'll check
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: ok... you may want to edit that OUTSIDE of kde4
<gribouille> claydoh, how can I put the K menu on the bar on the bottom ?
<kvonb> <nosrednaekim> ok, done that (I'm in old KDE now)
<kvonb> will try :)
<kvonb> brb......
<claydoh> gribouille: you have to drag it from the widget dialog box
<claydoh> you can';
<claydoh> can't drag it from the desktop
<gribouille> pok
<sMonk> kvonb: have you solved the prob?
<kvonb> nosrednaekim YAY, got rid of the bloody thing, woohoo :)
<claydoh> kvonb: i can't rid of the bar either, tho I did do it once in earlier version
<LeeJunFan> http://www.truthnews.us/?p=1619
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: sweet, what are you going to use instead?
<sMonk> Nice call Mr. Anderson :)
<kvonb> <sMonk>yeah mate, it's toast :D
<LeeJunFan> sry - wrong windows
<claydoh> how'd you do it?
<LeeJunFan> wrong window that is.
<nosrednaekim> LeeJunFan: lemme guess that was intended for #ronpaul
<kvonb> <claydoh>I had to edit the file while not in KDE4, just removed the whole container[2] section
<claydoh> ahh
<LeeJunFan> nosrednaekim: yeah :/
<kvonb> now for my next trick.....
<claydoh> well that negates the need for a transparent kicker :)
<kvonb> how do I get a task list? :D
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: lol, use the kde3 kicker?
<kvonb> hahah
<kvonb> nice try ;)
<luca_b> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> use kooldock... or awn
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: OR! write your own!
<claydoh> can you add widgets for it tot he desktop?
<nosrednaekim> XD
<sd132> i loaded  kde 4 and now  it wont  take my password to get into adept..:-/
<claydoh> brb
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim>pfft!  Sure, after I organise my toenail collection, I'm rather busy this LIFETIME! :)
<sylvain_> hi all
<nosrednaekim> sd132: run "kdesudo adept_manager" from a konsole
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: can you point at a text on gutsy's kde4 + amarok 2? please... i don't want to have to rebuild kde... and qt... and... etc
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<sMonk> Ok, for the widgets, I'm trying that ctrl + f12 deal to "hide" the widgets, but when I add them and hit the ctrl + f12 they are still on my desktop
<luca_b> sMonk: ctrl f12 does not hide them
<sMonk> ahh.. got ya
<luca_b> you can bring them to front/to back
<luca_b> the Plasma Dashboard, that i
<luca_b> s
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: nope... google is your freind
<luca_b> you get a nice effect if you run composite
<sMonk> I was looking to "hide" them like OSX
<sMonk> oh yeah?
<luca_b> sMonk: yes, tried once
<luca_b> I normallly run without it though
<luca_b> NVIDIA has still problems with ARGB, except the latest driver
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: google doesn't like me today...
<Freddy2> genii: i'm back
<sd132> nosrednaekim: so i have to use konsole now to get into adept every time?
<sMonk> Yeah.. my darn nVidia card drives me nuts on here sometimes
<nosrednaekim> sd132: or run that from a run dialog...until we fix that little bug.
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<luca_b> Oh yeah, for everyone using KDE 4 and GTK+ apps
<luca_b> if you have a GTK+ app that has a tray icon, chances are it'll crash
<luca_b> it is a GTK+ bug but there is a workaround already, upon stdin request I opened a bug on launchpad with the link to the patch
<luca_b> (the patch goes in plasma, not in GTK+, BTW)
<sMonk> good to know
<stdin-kde4> luca_b: not sure if it will, I have xchat here and you just highlighted my (causing the tray icon to appear) and as you can see, no crash :)
<MurielGodoi> Is there a way to set color of title window bar using oxigen as window decorator?
<sd132> nosrednaekim: sounds like i should stick with 3.5 a little longer
<luca_b> stdin-kde4: perhaps it was already applied?
<nosrednaekim> sd132: yup.... kde4 is for the bleeding edge people :)
<nosrednaekim> sd132: you can run kde4 apps from within kde3
<luca_b> stdin-kde4: someone is going to have mind reading, because I was asking hints on packaging ktorrent for KDE4 and I found a package already :P
<luca_b> "was about" rather
<stdin-kde4> luca_b: looks like it, I'll have a look at the patch tomorrow and see if it was or not
<sd132> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks for the help
<sidewalk> so i just istalled the kde-packages, and now i have one "Desktop" and then i have KDE inside a little own box, on my desktop
<sidewalk> how do i get it to run completely?
<sMonk> i know my aMSN is slow.. and doesn't wan tto connect
<sMonk> Oops.. not until the 3rd try.. lol
<sMonk> It froze the first time
<stdin-kde4> sidewalk: logout and choose "KDE 4" from the login menu
<sidewalk> i did
<sidewalk> i want it "full screen"
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: log out and select "kde4" from the session menu
<sidewalk> i have chosen kde4 from the session menu
<stdin-kde4> sidewalk: that does starts a full session, full screen
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: and...
<sidewalk> i have one background, with the old gnome desktop with icons and shit
<sidewalk> and i have one KDE desktop, inside it's own little window, not fullscreen
<stdin-kde4> make sure you choose "KDE 4" < it should be exactly that, not "kde42
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: screen shot?
<stdin-kde4> * "kde4"
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<sidewalk> i chose kde4
<stdin-kde4> then that's not it, it'll be "KDE 4"
<stdin-kde4> sFEARs: depends where you're compiling
<sFEARs> xconfig & new kernel
<emilsedgh> today should be named as 'KDE Day' in history!
<stdin-kde4> where, not what
<kvonb> in KDE4, is the "Task Manager" widget the thing that lists open windows?
<stdin-kde4> yeah
<kvonb> hmm, any idea why it doesn't list anything?
<stdin-kde4> nope, shows everything here
<sidewalk> it's "KDE 4"
<kvonb> hmm, odd!
<kvonb> lol
<truent> hey from ubuntu, if i wanna give kde4 a shot.. in synaptic.. i would normally do kde-desktop but i take it thats not updated for kde4.. although i got a repo added to where all the kde4 stuff is available.. but no big do-it-all package.. how do i install kde4?
<sidewalk> i have some kind of desktop in the background, and KDE in it's own little window
<truent> sorry gutsy gibbon
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: where did you put it?
<stdin-kde4> truent: see the topic for instructions
<kvonb> <nosrednaekim> on the desktop
<nosrednaekim> truent: read the channel topic
<truent> yeah which one
<truent> ;p
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: does it show anything at all?
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim>no, just a black "dot"
<stdin-kde4> truent: the link with "KDE 4.0!" by it ;)
<elida> oi
<sidewalk> nobody experienced the problem im experiencing?
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: yeah.... I think it needs to be on a panel containment
<kvonb> <nosrednaekim>when I right click on it it says: "Task manager settings"
<swirv> Media manager stopped mounting devices! Oh nose! How do I fix it?
<kvonb> <nosrednaekim> and when I mouse wheel over it, it switches desktops
<nosrednaekim> sure thats not the pager?
<kvonb> so I have to get the dreaded "black bar" back for that to work? :(
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim>yes, I have a seperate pager one
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile xconfig.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: or again... use a different one, like AWN or pypanel
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: ok
<kvonb>  <nosrednaekim>yeah, fair enough, although I tried AWN and it never worked for me under KDE :(
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: yeah, you have to install the right gtk stuff
<sidewalk> okey
<HS^> it will take a long time before a kubuntu install cd comes with kde4, right?
<sidewalk> how do i move the panel?
<HS^> half year
<kvonb> <nosrednaekim> yes, I think that was my mistake
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: someone will have a tutorial for that in a bit.
<wayneward> anyone got kdepim-kde4 working ? or do i need to get source and compile?
<HS^> i dont think pim is even ready
<luca_b> KDE-PIM is not ready
<luca_b> totally broken at the moment
<sidewalk> nosredaekim: isn't it easy to do that?
<wayneward> its in apt cache search
<luca_b> and will be so until 4.1
<wayneward> ah source then!
<sd132> how do i deal with lost and found items?
<kvonb> It is quite nice though, the Kubuntu team did well with the packages, it's way better than any of the live CDs I tried.
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: unfortunately not, you have to edit a text file
<nosrednaekim> kvonb: thank stdin-kde4
<swirv> KDE is no longer mounting USB drives.  Any way to fix that?
<kvonb> ok, thanks stdin-kde4 :)
<wayneward> swirv check hall dbus is running
<flamesage> So yeah...
<flamesage> Tried KDE 4.0
<flamesage> It's not ready for me yet =P
<HS^> flamesage why?
<flamesage> Because..
<flamesage> No Network Manager, No Grahphical Driver Manager..
<HS^> ok
<swirv> wayneward, what is the quickest way to check that dbus is running?
<flamesage> I could set it up but..
<kvonb> <flamesage>I have to run network manager manually, but it does work
<kvonb> ...just need to get it to autostart!
<Dr_willis_> You know - its amazing when you jump around from one pc to another during the day.. you really CAN tell the differance in quality in  keyboards and mice.
<wayneward> sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<wayneward> and then start
<flamesage> !flash konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamesage> How do I get flash working in Konqueror on Kubuntu 7.10 (64bit)
<wayneward> try staus on the end instard
<wayneward> instead sorry
<ardchoille> !flash | flamesage
<ubotu> flamesage: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: rather broken ATM unfortunately
<wayneward> status
<wayneward> sorry eating a curry!!
<flamesage> Right i know it's currently broken but..
<flamesage> I tried using the fix that ubotu told me..
<flamesage> But it didn't work :(
<flamesage> Do I need to copy something to a konqueror directory?
<luca_b> flamesage: no, there is a problem with flash using XEmbed
<flamesage> Ack..
<flamesage> So I should just use Firefox?
<luca_b> flamesage: and the KTHML dev said he can't use the same tool he used before to implement flash support
<Gidean> I apologize if this is not the channel for this question (kindly refer me?) but, what is the difference between ssh and samba? they're both networking protocols right?
<Dr_willis_> Ok.. is it just me.. or is the new kde 4 change wallpaper thing.. a bit... err.. useless? :)
<luca_b> the new KMPlayer has a great plugin architecture so he hopes to reuse parts of it for flash
<flamesage> So I should be using firefox?
<luca_b> flamesage: ATM yes
<cox377>  does anyone here use a pdf editor?
<Freddy2> pdfedit?
<cox377> yeh
<jussi01> !info pdfedit
<ubotu> pdfedit: Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 2776 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<Freddy2> i've played with it a few times
<cox377> I'm finding it very slow, it seems to take longer and longer to make changes the more u use it
<flamesage> Whats the difference between Kate and Kwrite?
<Freddy2> kate is an envelop for kwrite
<luca_b> flamesage: Kate is more dev-oriented
<DrVince> Hello
<luca_b> the engine they use (katepart) is the same
<sidewalk> seriously, how do i change the resolution of my KDE Desktop?
<sidewalk> KDE appears in it's own little window when i start X
<sidewalk> or login to my session
<frinuxfr> je m'attendais à mieux pour kde4
<hsn_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
 * genii wanders back in and sips his coffee
<genii> Freddy2: Work took me away for a while but got that pastebin if you like
<genii> Freddy2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51580/
<Freddy2> fine, thx :)
<DrVince> How do I make the login run Compiz-fusion/Emerald by default?
<Freddy2> genii: just another question: as you have said you can define a pair of partitions (assuming 2 disks, for example having half size of each one) for the raid, isnt it?
<abcd_> Hello, how much time does it take to upgrade to kde4 from kde3 ?
<Freddy2> so you could create the new /boot partition also in one of them (outside raid), and even leave some extra free unpartitioned space
<hsn_> how can i check if opengl accel is working?
<nosrednaekim> hsn_: glinfo
<nosrednaekim> *glxinfo
<abcd_> ... or how much data must be downloaded?
<nosrednaekim> abcd_: about 200MB I think
<Tu13es> how do I install KDE 4 alongside Gnome?
<genii> Freddy2: Yes, I've used the method described in the paste for instance to have sda1 as /boot with sdb1 as backup of that then sda2 and sdb2 as raid1 setup
<Freddy2> oh, i see.. this appears at pastebin :D
<abcd_> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> Tu13es: read the topic
<Tu13es> I did sudo apt-get install kde but I can't log into KDE, not sure if I messed something up
<hsn_> nice, nvidia is working. Do we have any FPS in Ubuntu?
<DrVince> hsn, glxgears
<DrVince> hsn, in glxinfo, look for Direct Rendering
<sidewalk> seriously - this KDE thing isn't quite good
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> kde3.5 hasn't magically disappeared off your system
<sidewalk> i followed these instructions (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php) and they don't work
<sidewalk> I get KDE inside a small window, which lies "on top" of my desktop
<sidewalk> qierd
<sidewalk> wierd
<nosrednaekim> hsn_: Open arena...
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: using Xephyr?
<Dr_willis_> sidewalk,  you are refering to kde3/4/?
<sidewalk> i don't think its Xephyr, im using normal X
<benluo> hi
<Dr_willis_> The way i read those docs.. one of the commands spawned a window with kde4 in it - for testing
<flamesage> *sighs*
<flamesage> The servers are so slow =P
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: but kde4 withing a window sounds like Xephyr
<benluo> any one in kde4?
<nosrednaekim> benluo: yup
<flamesage> I was..
<flamesage> I needed wireless and sound..
<benluo> i can not login to via kdm4
<sidewalk> nosrednaekim: then ill remove Xephyr
<flamesage> None of those were in KDE 4 :(
<Dr_willis_> benluo,  its the Faq of the day.. I just LEFT kde4.. it had.. issues. :)
<flamesage> It has issues :P
<nosrednaekim> benluo: yeah,use kdm3
<flamesage> But of course it's KDE 4.0
<flamesage> Not KDE 4.9
<flamesage> :)
<Chousuke> :P
<benluo> haha
<benluo> got it
<flamesage> I wish we had KDE 4.9 =P
<benluo> how can i do it?
 * Dr_willis_ waits for Service Pack 1 for KDE 4
<benluo> apt-get remove kdm4?
<flamesage> it's not a service pack..
<Chousuke> 4.0 should not have issues that make it unusable :/
<nosrednaekim> benluo: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<flamesage> It's KDE 4.1
<flamesage> >_>
<nosrednaekim> and select kdm
<flamesage> It's not unuseable.
<flamesage> It's just not useable.  :P
<benluo> Dr_willis_: use windows term
<benluo> :)
<Chousuke> flamesage: same thing :P
<flamesage> It takes 10 minutes to install firefox T_T
<flamesage> Stupid slow server.
<benluo> where is kmail4?
<flamesage> Not really..
<Dr_willis_> I found it... sluggish .. oddly enough.
<Freddy2> genii: Add sdb1 sdc1 sdd1 to new raid device of md0 for instance and make it / <- can you define a raid with those 3 partitions at the installer? is the raid mounted (on /target or /wherever) automatically after it?
<flamesage> It was fast enough for me.
<nosrednaekim> benluo: its not finished yet.
<flamesage> It just didn't have a network manager, sound, etc.
<wayneward> what package supplied kcontrol for kde 4
<benluo> :(
<flamesage> Just wait for KDE 4.1
<nosrednaekim> wayneward: systemsettings-kde4
<flamesage> or 4.0.1
<ardchoille> wayneward: kcontrol is gone in kde4
<wayneward> systemsettings aint enough!
<wayneward> oh
<jcsgkfyiji> are there kubuntu.deb packages for kde4 yet? Or do we need to build form source?
<wayneward> so what replaces it
<hydrogen> systemsettings
<ardchoille> wayneward: systemsettings :)
<nosrednaekim> systemsettings4
<wayneward> cheers ill test..
<nosrednaekim> jcsgkfyiji: read the topic
<wayneward> in systemsettings-kde4 you cant configure fonts etc
<wayneward> ?
<luca_b> wayneward: yes you can configure them
<genii> Freddy2: In the partition editor if it sees some partitions that are type fd (raid auto) it gives you option of defining raid devices starting with md0
<wayneward> were at
<luca_b> wayneward: hold on
<hydrogen> appearance->fonts
<wayneward> found it
<nosrednaekim> wayneward: appearance
<wayneward> apperance
<hydrogen> it took me all of two seconds to find it
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<wayneward> ill pick this up
<luca_b> ok I was beaten 8P but I wasn't in KDE 4
<genii> Freddy2: Also yes, it mounts md0 into /target
<wayneward> so what about kdepim no go with version 4
<ardchoille> wayneward: kcmshell fonts
<wayneward> kontact 4.0?
<luca_b> wayneward: there isn't enough manpower
<wayneward> ah i see
<nosrednaekim> wayneward: use kde3pim
<Kubuntu_> Hi, it-s me again, under a different nick (only quit the _ to it and you'll see) having doubts again but this time about the installation i made, i installed first Ubuntu and then installed Kubuntu-desktop package, which installed KDE and then i erase Gnome and stay with KDE. So the doubt is, installing Kubuntu-desktop package from Gnome (With all the KDE basic packages) is equal to install Kubuntu?
<wayneward> yes i will need to conect to my kolab
<sidewalk> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookey
<wayneward> fonts look nice in konversation but in konqueror they look bloody awful?!
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu_: same exact thing
<sidewalk> now i have a desktop within a desktop still, and Xephyr is removed
<sidewalk> so someone, please help me
<genii> Freddy2: I am here another 20 mins or so, then back after about 1 1/2 hours from home and not from work if you need assistance tackling this later
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: could you make a screenshot?
<wayneward> any one else have crap fonts
<sidewalk> nosrednaekim: sure
<ardchoille> wayneward: kcmshell khtml_fonts
<Freddy2> genii: right now that's enough.. thx
<genii> Freddy2: You're welcome
<hydrogen> wayneward: probably want kcmshell4
<Freddy2> genii: hmmm.. it seems you need to install some extra stuff manually (for initram), so.. you need to have some connection working, right?
<sidewalk> nosrednaekim: how do i do a screenshot?
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Ah, thank you for that :)
<Kubuntu_> nosrednaekim: Without any difference then? So it's all okay, and thanks for answer me
<Dr_willis_> sidewalk,  so how are you starting kde4?
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu_: its the same thing, just select kdm as the login manager
<sidewalk> Dr_willis_: from gnome session manager
<genii> Freddy2: Yes. Thats why all the stuff to do with copying over a viable network setup to the chroot environment
<sidewalk> i just login
<Dr_willis_> sidewalk,  odd.. im using kdm here, and it started kde4 just fine.
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: in gnome? I don't know. try printscreen
<kvonb> <flamesage>you have to run ksnapshot manually
<Dr_willis_> is it a little bitty window? or just a white border you are noticeing?
<Freddy2> genii: but, when and how is this connection configured? at the installer or manually after?
<sidewalk> nosrednaekim: im not using gnome, im using KDE
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: then run "ksnapshot"
<nosrednaekim> sidewalk: kde3?
<sidewalk> nos: no, 4
<sidewalk> nos: should i change to kdm instead of gdm?
<wayneward> ony one else got nasty fonts on certain parts - like on text on border of windows
<wayneward> any way to smooth of
<genii> Freddy2: The instructions assume the machine which you are booting into the livecd is connected to the internet. So it copies over that info to the /target which then is viable when you chroot there to install things (initramfs-tools in this case)
<wayneward> they looked jagged
<DrVince> How do I set so that at bootup it doesn't load kdm?
<nosrednaekim> wayneward: probably need to change the font
<wayneward> okeee
<nosrednaekim> DrVince: what do you want it to load?
<DrVince> nosrednaekim: the prompt would be fine
<Freddy2> genii: i mean, i have a network card working behind an adsl router, so.. should i configure this card (and all the required stuff) at the livecd to get this working, isnt it?
<nosrednaekim> DrVince: hm, remove kdm from the init schedule
<kvonb> seeyas :)
<nosrednaekim> see ya kvonb
<kunisch> anyone know if Intel Turbo Memory is gonna be supportet anytime soon ?
<DrVince> nosrednaekim: rm /etc/rc0.d/K01kdm ?
<genii> Freddy2: work needed me, sorry for lag
<Freddy2> np, thx
<nosrednaekim> DrVince: not sure really, I think it was something to do with "update-db remove service"
<genii> Freddy2: if the router is such that it has dhcp to the nic and auto-assigns gateway, nameservers etc then all is fine.
<genii> Freddy2: If you need to always manually set static ip or you do pppoe login or so then yes set it up first on the livecd
<Freddy2> that's what i was expecting.. ok
 * Kubuntu_ Wonders if there's someone with KDM resolution problems because he knows what to do
<Freddy2> genii: 8 mb should be enough for /boot? and.. better ext3?
<nosrednaekim> Freddy2: better leave more than that...
 * Kubuntu_ says that you have to editthe /etc/X11/xorg.conf and delete all the resolutions that are bigger than yours
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu_: great... write a wiki page. or blog about it
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu_: thats a common problem
<Freddy2> nosrednaekim: my current /boot is 6.2 mb.. but i can use 20 o 30 megs if needed, of course.. anyway, ext3 should be fine?
<luca_b> oh, another thing I remember for whoever uses KDE 4, compositing and NVIDIA
<nosrednaekim> not sure what /boot is supposed to be, I guess ext3
<Dr_willis_> ext3 is good for /boot
<luca_b> if you put export KWIN_NVIDIA_HACK=1 in your .profile or equivalent you may get a performance boost, at the price of (possibly) some artifacts
<Freddy2> ok
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: cool :)
<LeAstrale> luca_b: i hve only tried it Vbox
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: though with 169.07 you have a huge performance boost due to fixes in ARGB visuals
<jords> How do i get more plasmoids? I'd love a rss reader one...
<luca_b> jords: some are in extragear (extragear-plasma package)
<moooo> hello, how can i install kde4 with kubuntu 7.1? :) i find only the testing version of kde4, and this packages dont work ;(
<luca_b> most of them reside in playground branch of SVN and aren't yet ready for public consumption
<nosrednaekim> moooo: read the topic
<nosrednaekim> BRB! kde4.0 awaits!
<moooo> nosrednaekim, iam sorry .. thanks ;)
<devinus> will there be a kde4 amd64 remaster?
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: so you are still alive in KDE4, which is a good thing
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: its still RC2... must not have installed something, though some of the icons are different o something happened
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: an easy way is to recheck the packages installed
<luca_b> with their version
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: yep... did so... seems not everything was upgraded, doing so now
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: I've been using Xephyr for ages, tomorrow I?ll test in full session
<nosrednaekim> i've been using full session for ages
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: prior to this i recompiled SVN weekly
<nosrednaekim> ok...hope that did it... BRB
<nosrednaekim> I was using RC2 packages
<LeeJunFan> AFIAC KDE4.0 is still alpha.
<luca_b> LeeJunFan: it depends on what you expect out of it
<LeeJunFan> luca_b: I expect a final release to work.
<luca_b> LeeJunFan: it is finished, but it will eat your children
<LeeJunFan> not crash and have it's features in place.
<articpenguin3800> is koffice kde4 metapackage a port of koffice 1 to kde 4
<hydrogen> LeeJunFan: it works fine here
<hsn_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51585/ how can i fix flash plugin?
<hydrogen> guess its a final release for me and an alpha for you
<luca_b> LeeJunFan: for plasma related questions, http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/FAQ
<hydrogen> must be geopositional coding
<nosrednaekim> yeah!
<luca_b> includes "about missing features"
<luca_b> in plasma that is
<hydrogen> they must not like the town you live in
<hydrogen> but, you still have hope!
<LeeJunFan> I'd prefer a desktop I can configure too.
<hydrogen> if you move quickly, you can still keep kde3.5 installed!
<hydrogen> before they come up with code to delete it from your system
<genii> Freddy2: Sorry, boss keeps wanting me over here near end of workday. As for /boot size, I generally use something like 16-32Mb and ext3, yes
<Freddy2> genii: Instead return to Konsole and set up the initramfs to rebuild on first boot with kernel raid modules enabled. <- all this is done with the next steps, right?
<sd132> how do you run xephyr?
<genii> Freddy2: Yes, thats where the livecd network settings are copied over to ensure chroot apt-get is successful to install the package initramfs-tools
<Freddy2> well, i think that's all.. thank you very much for your time :)
<genii> Freddy2: You're welcome. If any issues or questions, i will be back online later from home, as stated earlier
<Freddy2> ok, np
<genii> Need to leave, bye all
<nosrednaekim> wow... Kopete crashed kde4
<nosrednaekim> video card just went off
<wsjunior> which plasmoid allows to put an image at the desktop? i saw it in many screenshots..
<BrightEyes`> hi.how can i install kde 4 on my ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> BrightEyes`: read the topic
<Odd-rationale> Can you install kubuntu with the 4.0 remastered kubuntu livecd?
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: I believe you can...
<wsjunior> is there any package that provides more plasmoids?
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: OK Thanks! Is there a torrent?
<wsjunior> more widgets to put on the desktop
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: extragear-plasma
<sd132> nosrednaekim: kopete works fine here
<wsjunior> thanks
<LeeJunFan> does kde4 still install alongside kde3? because when I try to remove the packages mentioned in the instructions it wants to remove most of kde3.
<LeeJunFan> including kdm, which kde4-base doesn't re-install.
<LeeJunFan> argh
<DrakeJustice_> BrightEyes`: sudo apt-get install kde4[tab] (when you press tab it will list a bunch of packages type them out
<nosrednaekim> LeeJunFan: don't remove kdelibs4
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: no it wont...
<BrightEyes`> DrakeJustice_: what do you mean "type them out" ?
<wsjunior> nosrednaekim: exactly what i was looking for. thanks.
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: huh? maybe i have an odd repo somwhere
<DrakeJustice_> BrightEyes`: google it man...
<DrakeJustice_> or hang on a sec ill find you a link
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: no, you can't tab complete that...
<LeeJunFan> owell, logout/login time. Probably have to re-install a bunch of crap - hehe.
<hagabaka> depends on your shell
<hagabaka> if you use bash maybe you need bash-completions
<white_eagle> I have problems enabling desktop effects in KDE 4, when I click on the box it checks and I am asked for confirmation, but nothing changes and I don't get the desktop effects
<hagabaka> if you use zsh it completes them out of box for me
<DrakeJustice_> nosrednaekim: oh oh... i know you can't tab complete them because that causes dependency issues, but i just installed everything that regexp listed and it worked for me
<DrakeJustice_> -dev and all
<white_eagle> please help
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice_: yeah but i'm saying that apt-get doesn't do tab auto completion
<nosrednaekim> yeah thats probably it hagabaka
<XinFei> yo guys im running ubuntu 7.10 i cant burn cds
<XinFei> can i do it on kubuntu
<XinFei> i mean like gnomebaker and brasero did it on ver 6.10
<XinFei> but not 7.10
<articpenguin3800> xinfei: kubuntu is ubuntu
<white_eagle> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<articpenguin3800> try K3B
<XinFei> k3b?
<white_eagle> yeah
<swirv> XinFei use k3b it is the best cd burning prog
<white_eagle> k3b
<jussi01> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4916 kB, installed size 9436 kB
<XinFei> lol ok
<XinFei> can i run it on ubuntu or just kubuntu (puer linux newb)
<nosrednaekim> white_eagle: whats wrong?
<nosrednaekim> XinFei: either
<white_eagle> I have problems enabling desktop effects in KDE 4, when I click on the box it checks and I am asked for confirmation, but nothing changes and I don't get the desktop effects
<hagabaka> are there going to be kde4 packages in the gutsy official repository?
<nosrednaekim> hagabaka: no
<articpenguin3800> hagabaka: you have to use ppa
<luca_b> I think they'll hit backports
<luca_b> though
<XinFei> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<XinFei> acorn@confusedCPU:~$
<XinFei> ???
<hagabaka> oh
<articpenguin3800> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<swirv> Has anyone had problems with KDE not mounting USB drives?
<articpenguin3800> go there
<hagabaka> but ppa also has unofficial kde3 packages
<white_eagle> please see above, and help if you know :((
<luca_b> hagabaka: more than unofficial, they swap some files around to avoid conflicts
<hagabaka> so i update while keeping kde3 packages official
<hagabaka> hmm
<Odd-rationale> So is installing compiz-fusion recommended on KDE 4.0? Will it interfere with Kwin?
<hagabaka> so i have to use those?
<luca_b> hagabaka: probably but I'd suggest you to wait till some packager is online
<hagabaka> well compiz would replace kwin wouldn't it?
<luca_b> Odd-rationale: no, it won't interfere
<white_eagle> in fact Kwin doesn't run in KDE, and compiz runs fine in GNOME
<white_eagle> and I can't get Kwin to run
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: compiz will work with kde4
<Odd-rationale> luca_b: So you can have both the kde desktop effects and the cube?
<luca_b> Odd-rationale: no
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: no, one or the other
<luca_b> Odd-rationale: only one window manager at a time
<Odd-rationale> luca_b, nosrednaekim: OK thanks!
<white_eagle> I can't get kwin to work, why is that? Compiz runs fine in gnome, and I have the restricted drivers
<luca_b> funny how I help people with KDE 4 questions without even being it in
<Fleck> hey i installed kde4-core - how about other kde apps? like kde4 games? how can i install everything for kde4 ?
<Fleck> luca_b :))
<hydrogen> sudo apt-get install everything
<nosrednaekim> Fleck: just search for "kde4" in the name of the packages in adept and install anything that looks good
<hagabaka> D:
<white_eagle> ah why noone wants to help :(
<Fleck> nosrednaekim ok thanks :))
<Odd-rationale> So you would you recommend not using compiz?
<nosrednaekim> white_eagle: did you try swtiching to Xrender instead of openGl
<white_eagle> yeah
<white_eagle> same
<hagabaka> Odd-rationale: use it if you prefer
<white_eagle> bye then :(
<hagabaka> intense!
<Odd-rationale> This might be OT, but do you know that status of compiz and kubuntu hardy? Will the installation be somewhat like Ubuntu's (gnome)?
<Odd-rationale> *intergration
<nosrednaekim> Odd-rationale: yeah... i'm the one working on that :)
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: oh, you're a Kubuntu contributor?
<LjL> omg
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: Oh, really. Wow! :)
<nosrednaekim> oh.. no,not the integration
<nosrednaekim> yep
<nosrednaekim> this is my first project.
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: What are your goals with this project?
<nosrednaekim> it simply install compiz with one click and has three levels of effects to choose from. it also makes compiz the defult WM (when you want it to be)
<flamesage> This really sucks.
<flamesage> The servers are so slow :P
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: Sounds great!
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: use columbia...
<XinFei> yo umm synpatic does not work
<XinFei> i.e. i launch it.. search for something
<XinFei> and it freezes
<flamesage> Is there a way to use a mirror
<XinFei> and if i sudo apt it says it cant find it
<flamesage> I mean with use updating
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: yes
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: there is a repository configurator in adept_manager
<Schuenemann> is there a HOWTO for compiling the kernel? Featuring greater performance, if possible
<cinemagoo> does anyone else have problems deleting big files in konqueror
<XinFei> any ideas
<luca_b> Mandatory Kubuntu version+1: does anyone know if adept will get a facelift?
<cinemagoo> trying to delete a 700 mb avi file off of a 2gb usb drive
<luca_b> I forgot "mandatory.... question"
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: yes... it certainly is.as well as being ported to kde4
<cinemagoo> does anyone else have problems deleting big files in konqueror?
<XinFei> yo cine.. when u delete it
<Dr_willis_> cinemagoo,  be sure its not getting moved to the .trash directory on that device
<XinFei> unmount it before u disconnect'
<Dr_willis_> always unmount befor removing the dongle. :)
<kristjan_> nosrednaekim: then will kdesudo adapt user theme finally? (fonts size, style, etc)
<cinemagoo> how do you make sure doesnt go to trash
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: that's nice to know
<Dr_willis_> cinemagoo,  use shift-delete i think is oneway
<hola> some knows where is the file that tells to kubuntu to start compiz instead classical windows?
<Dr_willis_> there may be rightclick -> delete  also.
<XinFei> right click move to trash
<XinFei> lolz
<jessie_> ok, i'm using kde4, and i want to make it so that my task manager only shows windows from the current desktop. how do i do this?
<luca_b> jessie_:  ATM you just can't
<cinemagoo> thanks thats a lifesaver ive had problems w that forever
<nosrednaekim> kristjan_: thats a different problem
<jessie_> luca_b: when will one be able to
<cinemagoo> XinFei: how do i unmount it?
<luca_b> jessie_: unsure, either with 4.0.x or 4.1
<mschiff> how can I create a directory with dolphin or konqueror in kde4?
<XinFei> right click the location
<XinFei> int the file browser
<jessie_> ok, thats good.. thats about the only complaint i have about it right now. and what about icon things on the bar thing at the bottom?
<XinFei> click UNMOUNT
<XinFei> or unmount volume
<jerome_> q. what is the package name which tamper with the bash autocompletion ?
<clees> hi
<Kubut> I'm about to download Kubuntu, what should i dowload, the DVD or the liveCD? It think that the live cd is better... And... I think the dvd difference is that it have other programs, right? The system doesn't change.....right?
<sylvain_> Hi all
<Schuenemann> Kubut, if you have internet, livecd
<Schuenemann> faster than dial up
<aib> libSoQt is linked against Qt-3.3 in Kubuntu. If I build a copy of the SoQt package that is linked against Qt-4.3.3 (already included in Heron), how would I go about getting it included in official repositories?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hi i just installed kde 4 following the instrutions of kubuntu.org but when i choose kde 4 in kdm i log in, i see a cute new splashcreen and then i got a black windows a mouse cursor and it gets back to kdm. im now at kde 3.5.8 and i can run konqueror kde 4 menu entry. what can i do?
<cinemagoo> XinFei: would that be the same as right click and "safely remove"?
<XinFei> no idea
<sylvain_> does someone knows how I can ask to "Konversation" to advertise me when an new message was written in a chan ?
<XinFei> im going through the ubuntu
<XinFei> im not a kubuntu user ;)
<XinFei> prolly
<Kubut> Schuenemann: Yeah, long live to LiveCD!
<angasule> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kubut> And when will come another version of Kubuntu?
<jussi01> sylvain_: its under the settings -> configure konversation
<Kubut> !kubuntu
<Kubut> !hardy
<Kubut> !new
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jessie_> ok, thats good.. thats about the only complaint i have about it right now. and what about icon things on the bar thing at the bottom?
<cinemagoo> XinFei:  What happens I don't unmount b4 I remove drive?
<Kubut> !Update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sylvain_> jussi01: thanks i'm going to try
<gauravvijay> i wan to find number of elements in a array, whose name is stored in a variable, and tried the following
<gauravvijay> arr=( 2 3 4 );x=arr;echo ${#${x}[@]}
<ksal> hi
<gauravvijay> but i get a bad substitution error
<ksal> i'm going to download kubuntu 8.04 alpha 3 when it will be released
<gauravvijay> how can i do that?
<ksal> will i be able to keep my system up to date?
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to switch tabs in yakuake via the keyboard?
<wsjunior> is there any way to make kde3 apps do not appear in kde4 menu and also the opposite?
<ksal> wsjunior: just delete them from the menu :)
<ksal> i'm going to download kubuntu 8.04 alpha 3 when it will be released will i be able to keep my system up to date?
<Pici> ksal: Supposing that they don't release some 'update' that breaks it... yes.
<Pici> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<squidy> jussi01: just use shift + arrow
<jussi01> squidy: ahh, thanks :)
<ksal> Pici: i just mean if there's a repo for this.
<ksal> ok, so thanks
<ksal> bye
<wsjunior> it seems kopete-kde4 is still using the old icons
<jamman> is there a new kopete?
<wsjunior> ya
<jamman> what version?
<wsjunior> just a port to qt4
<wsjunior> 0.5
<mschiff> is anybody able to create a directory in kde4?
<jamman> oh..... hm
<jamman> whats the package cause im using the old one
<wsjunior> kopte-kde4
<wsjunior> kopete-kde4
<jamman> thanks
<_Angelus_> guys
<jamman> and how about suspending/hibernation controll?
<BrightEyes`> hello.just installed kde4 and i like it so much except from smth!!! how can i make the kde bar smaller? (with the clock etc)
<_Angelus_> somebody knows a link where i can get old versions of flash player?
<_Angelus_> its not posible yet BrightEyes`
<nosrednaekim> BrightEyes`: you can't
<BrightEyes`> but why? in older versions we could
<Dr_willis_> _Angelus_,  i was thinking the !flash factoid linked to a discussion that had links to the old ones.
<angasule> BrightEyes`: I think you can if you edit configuration files by hand? not sure
<nosrednaekim> BrightEyes`: this is a totally new panel, totally new desktop even, some features aren'timplemented yet
<BrightEyes`> nosrednaekim: well let me ask you smth else.is kde ever wanted to make its kde bar with java? which programming language is used to make it?
<_Angelus_> flash
<_Angelus_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> BrightEyes`: I believe its written in C++but there are javascript bindings for plasma (the desktop)
<mith__> hi all i have just been installed kde 4.0....but my root password doesn't works...any idea about it?
<jamman> mith__: i would say, try "sudo passwd <username>"
<jamman> oh, wait
<angasule> mith__: did you set the root password? because kubuntu doesn't have a root password by default
<flamesage> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nosrednaekim> mith__: any apps requiring root priveledge have to manually be done with "kdesudo appname"
<jamman> hmm.... boot into single user mode and you could change it... and yes, angasule is correct
<tapas> faq kde4? :)
<flamesage> Does KDE have a good voice recording software?
<gerax> queondas mara
<Flare183> !es
<tapas> ah, topic :)
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mith__> jamman: i will try your idea
<flamesage> !voice recording
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice recording - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerax> soma gam to apply to kde
<nosrednaekim> flamesage: krecord
<angasule> flamesage: what's the difference between 'recording' and 'voice recording'?
<flamesage> Duh why didn't I think of that *smacks head*
<gerax> some game to ubunto?
<flamesage> ... well
<flamesage> Ones specifically for voice
<flamesage> the other is for general recording?
<tcm_> audacity?
<mith__> okay it works
<mith__> thanks a lot! :)
<jussi01> flamesage: how complicated do you nee?
<tcm_> np
<jussi01> need*
<jussi01> !info ardour | flamesage
<ubotu> flamesage: ardour: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6275 kB, installed size 22332 kB
<tcm_> flamesage: audacity
<jamman> so what do you people think of kde4?
<jussi01> !ot | jamman
<ubotu> jamman: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jamman> oh, right.. haha..... il. go there
<jussi01> :)
<jamman> haha... theres nobody in there.. go figger
<gerax> iḿ here whats up?
<gerax> kde4 is great
<gerax> http://divasescort.blogspot.com/
<gerax> i need to see my hd space? how i can do it?
<gerax> what is the command
<gerax> ?
<leiar> I'm new to Kubuntu - just want to watch a dvd - it fails in kaffeine - try to install w32codecs - but the package isn't found
<tcm_> df -h
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i cant run kde 4 choosing the sesssion KDE 4 from kdm, but i can run it starting a new session from the k menu once logged in kde 3.5.8. is this normal?
<leiar> what do I do to watch a dvd i Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> !dvd
<SarraHH> !multimedia
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<AzAel> w00t installing kde4 now :P
<ProblematiK> anybody tried KDE 4 yet? :D
<jpatrick> loads
<AzAel> trying it now
<Flare183> ProblematiK: yeaps
<Flare183> yeah
<AzAel> tis it sweet?
<ProblematiK> Flare183: so what do you think? :o
<AzAel> hrmmmz does that mean yukuake will have proper transparency?
<Flare183> ProblematiK: sweet! awesome!
<ProblematiK> Flare183: :B
<ProblematiK> Flare183: I am installing kubuntu atm
<ProblematiK> I wonder if theres an auto-update function?
<Flare183> ok
<hunkennalle> i need help instaling version 7.10
<AzAel> hunkennalle: what do you need help with?
<nosrednaekim> ProblematiK: yes, there is autoupdate, but not to kde4
<ProblematiK> nosrednaekim: oh ;\
<hunkennalle> i burned the iso to a cd and when i restart the computer, i would think the instalation would start... but nothing
<nosrednaekim> ProblematiK: its not hard to install though
<AzAel> hunkennalle: youve obviously set the bios to boot from cd?
<hunkennalle> what?
<ProblematiK> nosrednaekim: yeah its the first thing I'll do after I intall kubuntu :)
<AzAel> hunkennalle: you will have to go into your bios and set the boot order so that it reads from the cd drive first
<hunkennalle> how do i get to my bios?
<jords> hunkennalle: hold delete just after you turn on computer
<jords> hunkennalle: that works for most bioses...
<AzAel> hunkennalle: usually press delete straight after boot
<hunkennalle> and then where do i change it to run frome cd drive instead?'
<secleinteer> i installed kde4 from the ppa, and it's screwed up a ton of things under kde3. will uninstalling the packages undo all changes made?
<nosrednaekim> possibly esc as well
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: what did it mess up?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: alot of bioses are different you will have to browse around abit
<Odd-rationale> hunkennalle: I use f12 right at boot-up to get to boot options. Some computers it is esc
<hunkennalle> ok... so i should hold the del button at start
<AzAel> hunkennalle: most you can set the boot order under the "boot" section of the bios
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: launching kde apps through sudo from the terminal gives me a cache error or something. also mplayer and kaffeine don't work anymore.
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: thats cause you aren
<AzAel> hunkennalle: most will say somewhere on the screen what you have to press
<nosrednaekim> t supposed to launch them with sudo anyway ;)
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: well the main problem is mplayer/kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: launch them with kdesudo
<jords> hunkennalle: first try f12, and hopefully that gives you a menu from which you can select cd-rom. if not, then change your boot order so cd-rom is first and hard disk second
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: i don't use kde apps under sudo often, but anyway, as i said, the real problem is mplayer and kaffine
<hunkennalle> it says pres f10 for startup
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: i think some video libs were screwed up
<jords> hunkennalle: then press f10
<corinth> It seems my media does not mount on startup. Icons should be on the desktop for my media, but they are not. However, after booting, once I go to Storage Media and open one of them, it mounts and then they are all mounted on the desktop. How do I fix this issue?
<hunkennalle> ok
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: i knew i shouldn't have installed kde4 :(
<hunkennalle> thx alot
<AzAel> why would you want to launch mplayer with root prevlages?
<adz21c> secleinteer: are you hearing audio but not seeing video?
<secleinteer> adz21c: yeah
<adz21c> secleinteer: in kaffeine that is
<jords> hunkennalle: although that may just be for windows startup options... try f12 first :D
<hola> what is "wish" process
<secleinteer> adz21c: yeah
<adz21c> secleinteer: its the new video libs
<secleinteer> adz21c: how can i fix the problem?
<adz21c> secleinteer: i reverted and all is good
<secleinteer> adz21c: just uninstalled those packages through apt?
<jords> hola: programs written in tcl/tck use it, eg amsn
<adz21c> secleinteer: yup, was a pain as it took a lot of software with it, but now it works
<nosrednaekim> corinth: go into system settings->advanced-> disks and partitions and tell each partition to mount at start
<hola> jords: ohhh tnks, it uses a lot of memory
<secleinteer> adz21c: do you have the list of packages?
<jords> hola: how much? I've found that with the latest updates the kopete msn support works well
<adz21c> secleinteer: i used synaptic, i searched the version field for gutsy, i think its any video lib provided by the backport repo
<blizzzek> gn8
<secleinteer> adz21c: ok, i'm just removing kde4-core and then autoremoving, did that work for you, or did you not try it?
<AzAel> secleinteer: im installing now so i might beable to paste bin it for you
<secleinteer> AzAel: ok, that would be very helpful D
<adz21c> secleinteer: well actually i ended up removing the whole of kde4, gonna try another install, but i am not sure if its kde4 that did it unless kde4 depending on xine 1.1.8 etc
<jords> hola: and it's using 18mb of ram for me
<adz21c> secleinteer: i think its just the backports repo so i don't think you should need to touch kde4
<secleinteer> adz21c: yeah, i have a separate /home partition, so if this doesn't work or other problems start showing up, i will just do a clean install
<hola> jords: 40mb
<secleinteer> adz21c: well i had backports enabled before and it was fine
<adz21c> secleinteer: i guess it was kde4 then, well, guess I'll be finding out soon enough :-), gl
<khelll> how shall i write in ntfs drive?
<secleinteer> adz21c: i removed the kde4 ppa repo, and i'm updating now
<jords> hola: well the 18mb is how much kopete is taking... i don't use amsn anymore so i can't give  normal numbers for that. 40mb aint huge though, look at firefox!
<secleinteer> adz21c: hopefully the newer versions will be removed
<AzAel> secleinteer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51598/
<secleinteer> AzAel: thanks
<AzAel> ok ill be back
<AzAel> gonna log an check itout
<hola> jords: firefox 43mb
<adz21c> secleinteer: i think you will have to actually remove the packages, i ended up removing almost all of kde3 to get rid of kde4 off my system, they intermingled a bit :-P
<secleinteer> adz21c: well i'm going to restart x and see if the problem is fixed, if not, i'll do a clean install. i don't want kde4 remnants on my system ;p
<Bauldrick> Does anyone know why my amarok refuses to retreive track info from freedb.org or others
<alexandre> i'm having this problem too...
<Bauldrick> alexandre: amarok?
<alexandre> yeah
<Bauldrick> amd64?
<gnoift> proxy settings?
<tcm_> Bauldrick: is the firewall blocking?
<alexandre> no, intel 32
<Bauldrick> any other app it works
<wesley> how can i set snapshot in kde4 to printscreen
<secleinteer> adz21c: the video is working now :D
<alexandre> but k3b retreive trakcs normally
<secleinteer> adz21c: i guess just removing the packages and updating fixed the problem
<secleinteer> adz21c: no kde4 for me until it's actually functional :P
<Bauldrick> KsCD - Rythmbox - they all retrieve ok
<adz21c> secleinteer: yea, i knew it was gonna be a choppy release but, more so than i expected
<secleinteer> adz21c: yeah, i'm really disappointed, but as they said, it's not meant to be a final release
<secleinteer> adz21c: thanks for your help
<almakeloide> :(
<adz21c> secleinteer: np
<wesley> kde4 is working fine
<hola> wesley: i ddn't find the disk maagement in kd4
<ProblematiK> is there any way to make KDE look like Mac OS X?
<wesley> just do it in you kde3 then wheres the problem
<hola> wesley: i ddn't find the disk maagement in kd4
<wesley> in kubuntu did kubuntu add it in kde3
<AzAel> hahaha yakuake is stuffed in kde4
<lemke> ProblematiK: haven'r find anything on google?
<ProblematiK> lemke:  just AWN but its for gnome :T
<ProblematiK> lemke:  ppl say its buggy on kde
<inaety> how can i get flash in kde4-konqueror
<kernco> The instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php don't seem to work.  I'm getting unmet dependency errors.
<tcm_> kde4 need one another year until it will be a killer DE
<khelll> how shall i write in ntfs drive?
<lunar-raven> kde4 is already pretty cool if you ask me
<LeAstrale> ntfs3g is the answer
<AzAel> tcm_: less i rekon
<LeAstrale> lunar-raven: yes it is
<AzAel> how did ya go hunkennalle?
<tcm_> it's not done if you ask me
<lemke> ProblematiK: try "Baghira"
<hunkennalle> i pressed f10 and got the boot menu up
<hunkennalle> i changed the order so the cd/dvd drive booted first.... still nothing
<lunar-raven> does anyone know what the easiest way to install the svn version of amarok? i got it compiled but its telling me there are no sound engines =[
<AzAel> hunkennalle: did you verify the cd
<nosrednaekim> lunar-raven: it doesn't even start?
<hunkennalle> what is that?
<lunar-raven> i get the splash..but then i get a message saying there is no sound engine found
<lunar-raven> and then it closes
<kernco> How do I install KDE4?
<AzAel> well when burning OS cd's it sometimes help if you burn them at a slow speed as it improves compatability and also you can run a verify to make sure it has burnt properly
<nosrednaekim> kernco: read the topic
<specialbuddy> how do I get the taskbar working with kde4
<hunkennalle> I just downloaded the iso and drag'n'dropped it to the cd
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: whats wrong with it?
<specialbuddy> it's not there
<specialbuddy> it's missing
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: I don't think that works..
<specialbuddy> unless that's the way kde4 is
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: no..lol, did you have any previous version of kde4 installed?
<lunar-raven> that's strange..special
<hunkennalle> how should i do it?
<specialbuddy> no
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: which program are you using?
<lunar-raven> specialbuddy: did you try deleting your .kde4 folder? That would probably fix it.
<hunkennalle> explorer? i dont know.. just dragd it to the folder that came up when i put the cd in
<AzAel> hunkennalle: which burning program do you have?
<specialbuddy> um
<lunar-raven> it would be in your home directory (if you don't know).
<Dr_willis_> look on the burnt cd.. If it has a single .iso file.. You burnt it wrong.
<AzAel> hunkennalle: do you have nero or anything like that?
<Dr_willis_> There are dozens of free .iso burning tools for windows.
<Dr_willis_> I like 'burn at once'
<cazevedo> Hi everyone... I have a funny problem with KDE. The desktop displays the contents of / as icons instead of /$HOME/Desktop. This with KDE 3.5.8 on a mainly Gutsy install.
<specialbuddy> where is my kde4 folder
<hunkennalle> not annything downloaded.. maybe something came with the computer
<cazevedo> Anyone ever had this problem ?
<lunar-raven> it's a hidden folder..so you could simply type (in whatever file browser you use) /home/[yourusername]/.kde4
<hunkennalle> i found a software called "Sonic MyDVD"
<lunar-raven> then delete the contents in it and restart kde4
<sylvain_> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sylvain_> !freebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<specialbuddy> well shouldn't I reinstall kde4base
<sylvain_> Hi all, I am searching for an IRC canal about BSD (or FreeBSD), but I can't find it. Does anybody knows where I can ?
<lunar-raven> you could.. I had the taskbar problem though, and deleted the kde4 folder and it fixed it. Deleting that folder gets rid of any kde4 settings that are set
<lunar-raven> probably not needed to reinstall
<jxn> kämpft noch jemand ausser mir momentan mit kwallet?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: that might work but im not familiar with the program, you can download free programs for windows like "burn it once" or i like "cdburnerxp"
<jxn> sorry, wrong channel.
<AzAel> jxn: hehehe
<hunkennalle> ok... on this program its got "Direct to disk" think thatll work?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: no
<inaety> has anyone gotten flash correctly working on kde4-konqueror?  i have it installed locally through the plugin adder and from nsplugins.  any ideas
<hunkennalle> ok... so i just google burn it once and do that?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: your looking for some like "burn disk image"
<hunkennalle> ok
<kyled185> so do the new kde4 packages automatically add a session in gdm/kdm?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: try cdburnxp in google
<AzAel> hunkennalle: i mean cdburnerxp
<hunkennalle> ok
<biovore> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> kyled185: yes
<kyled185> okidokie thanks
<greg-g> no .torrent for the kde4 live cd?
<specialbuddy> lunar-raven, how do I delete that directory if it's not empty
<hunkennalle> and then i burn the iso onto a disk through that?
<adz21c> has anyone got kdm-kde4 to work properly? i only seem to get a console, i end up having to used kdm from kde3
<Lars_G> stdin: Are you there?
<lunar-raven> are you in the kde4 directory now specialbuddy?
<lunar-raven> just highlight the folders in it, and press delete
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: yeah just use the kde3 one
<e-uoaphys> hi guys when will gutsy get kde 4.0 released?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: back in a moment im off to have a smoke, download and install cdburnxp and look through the menus for a burn image to disk sort of option sel;ect your kubuntu iso and hit burn
<e-uoaphys> i am running RC2 but want to get the latest version :/
<hunkennalle> thx
<Lars_G> e-uoaphys: they already did?
<Lars_G> e-uoaphys: check www.kubuntu.com
<specialbuddy> lunar-raven, I did delete them but the come back
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: do you know what those kde4 packages in backport are? are they updates to the ppa?
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: its in the PPA repositories right now
<e-uoaphys> yea 4.0 is out but i can't find packages for it yet
<specialbuddy> they are temp files
<e-uoaphys> what does ppa mean?
<Lars_G> e-uoaphys: read www.kubuntu.com
<lunar-raven> specialbuddy: yeah thats ok. restart kde 4 now
<lunar-raven> they will come back
<lunar-raven> :)
<e-uoaphys> ok thanks lars
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: don't use the backports right now
<Odd-rationale> does kde 4.0 require any more resource than the previous?
<greg-g> re-asking question: there is no torrent of the kubuntu kde4 livecd?
<lunar-raven> odd: no..less from what I know
<lunar-raven> odd: it seems pretty lightweight to me
<nosredna_ekim> Odd-rationale: less in my case
<Odd-rationale> Great! good to know.
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: ok, but what are they do you know? are they kubuntu transitioning kde4 from ppa to backports (but not finished) or what?
<Lars_G> Yeah the kde guys tightened the code a little so it should be lighter. afaik
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: precisely... its taking a bit longer to put them in backpots
<Lars_G> stdin: Anyhow, thank you sir, for getting 4.0 final packaged so quick. It's all I wanted to say
 * Lars_G bows to stdin 
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: fair play
<lunar-raven> <3 stdin
<e-uoaphys> hey guys, I have gutsy 7.10 Kubuntu installed on clean install, and network manager didn't automatically DHCP for me, found a lot of people complaining on it about on the forums. then went to Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy and its network tray icon works fine and DHCP was enabled fine, and never had a problem. Is there a known issue with the Kubuntu version of gutsy and the network manager icon? and if so, is there a fix for it?
<khelll> how to run wmv files
<nosredna_ekim> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
 * genii sips a coffee
<olex> hi, does anbody successfully installed kdepim-kde4?
<nosredna_ekim> olex: I was using it previously... but not recently
<e-uoaphys> in KDE4, is there a way to enable multiple desktops? The pannel doesn't have 4 virtual desktops default down there like KDE3 did... Thanks
<olex> I'm unable to even install it :(
<olex> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<olex>   kdebase-runtime: Conflicts: kdebase-runtime-bin but 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu5~gutsy1~ppa3 is to be installed.
<olex>   kdebase-runtime-bin: Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (= 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu5~gutsy1~ppa3) but 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 is installed.
<olex>                        Depends: kdebase-runtime-data (= 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu5~gutsy1~ppa3) but 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 is installed.
<adz21c> e-uoaphys: does it not? its there for me
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: yes, there is... ad the pager applet to the panel
<nosredna_ekim> olex: uninstall all previous kde4 packages
<e-uoaphys> nosrednaekim: is there a way to make it cube like Compiz?
<olex> I just installed kde4-core today
<e-uoaphys> or should I just install compiz on top of KWin?
<olex> no rc used before
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: yeah, you can replace kwin with compiz
<e-uoaphys> olex: do an update
<nosredna_ekim> olex: yeah, apt-get update and disable the backports repository
<e-uoaphys> nosrednaekim: i read that KWin4 was supposed to support cube using plasma, is this true?
<hola> nosredna_ekim: sorry, how is it possible to replace kwin with compiz? Where is the configuration starting file?
<mboso> is kde4-core in the ofical repo, or do I have to add the ppa.launchpad one?
<olex> nosredna_ekim: thx trying now
<eljefe> why would you want to get rid of KWin?  cube isn't worth it, KWin rocks
<wesley> cube sucks indeed
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: not yet, but there is the equivalent of the wall plugin
<e-uoaphys> well I just want a cube so I can have virtualbox in one facet of the cube and linux on the other
<tekteen> nosredna_ekim: edit ~/.profile
<nosredna_ekim> mboso: no you need the ppa one
<nosredna_ekim> tekteen: eh?
<e-uoaphys> eljefe: i used it in ubuntu to get 2 people at work to switch over to ubuntu from windows
<hola> nosredna_ekim: sorry, how is it possible to replace kwin with compiz? Where is the configuration starting file?
<wesley> the cube is nice but useles
<e-uoaphys> once they sawt he cube with virtualbox+XP they were sold on it
<tekteen> nosredna_ekim: add    export KDEWM='compiz'    to ~/.profile
<nosredna_ekim> hola: just run "compiz --replace"from a run dialog
<nosredna_ekim> tekteen: yeah..I know about that ;)
<nosredna_ekim> tekteen: I like kwin4
<sooki> okay, so i have xubuntu and i want to try out kde4, i can run kde apps but don't actually have kde installed, can i add the repo for kde4 and then do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and be set? or do i need to do that first and remove the libs that aren't compatable and then upgrade the core like http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php says?
<hola> nosredna_ekim: yes ok, but is starts however when dke start
<tekteen> ok
<e-uoaphys> what is xubuntu? xfce windowmanager with GNOME apps in the start menu?
<tekteen> so why did you ask how to replace kwin?
<nosredna_ekim> hola: ah yeas, then do what tekteen just said
<tekteen> ok
<sooki> ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome :P
<nosredna_ekim> tekteen: I don't think I did
<Dragnslcr> sooki- kubuntu-desktop would install KDE3. You'd have to install KDE4 separately afterwards
<itsjustme> Hi, I have a sprint HTC touch smart phone and I'd like to use Kandy or a similar program with it.. Can someone help me configure kandy It doesn't see the phone?
<tekteen> you were helping someone
<specialbuddy> so how do I get the cool effects with kde4
<BrightEyes`> hi.how can i export amarok for windows?
<AzAel> dont forget to create a script that switches back to kwin if needed....like if you want to run 3d games etc
<e-uoaphys> sooki: is xfce pretty sweet or something?
<hola> nosredna_ekim: i missed the line
<hola> nosredna_ekim: may yu repeat please
<e-uoaphys> sooki: what are the default apps for xfce, kde apps or gnome apps?
<AzAel> BrightEyes`: amarok is not availiable for windows yet
<lunar-raven> specialbuddy: right click your window decoration and go to "configure window behavior". Then go to special effects
<kyled185> BrightEyes`: windows support isn't available until version 2 comes out
<lunar-raven> err.."Desktop Effects"
<nosredna_ekim> hola: : add    export KDEWM='compiz'    to ~/.profile
<sooki> i think gnome, e-uoaphys, it's very resource friendly
<sooki> i'm not sure, i don't think it comes with much
<nosredna_ekim> well, its a pain to build at least.
<wesley> windows support why would you need that ?
<e-uoaphys> you like GNOME APPS?
<lunar-raven> can anyone tell me what directory kde4 is installed into?
<sooki> i already had gnome and some kde apps installed so i'm not sure
<e-uoaphys> i agree that synaptic is working less buggy than KDE's version of adept
<nosredna_ekim> lunar-raven: /usr/lib/kde4
<Pensador> hello
<e-uoaphys> but what about evolution vs kde email, totally non-comparrison
<kyled185> lunar-raven: /usr/lib/kde4
<lunar-raven> thanks
<AzAel> wesley: because amarok is the best jukebox type player on the planet why should we share it with the less privaledged
<e-uoaphys> i suppose if you need an exchange calendar evolution is better
<AzAel> shouldnt
<hunkennalle> AzAel: I burned the iso with cdburnerxp with the lowest speed... now just restar??
<e-uoaphys> why doesn't evolution just make a exchange wrapper so all open source projects can use its exchange connector, rather than making it exclusive to Evolution?
<olex> nosredna_ekim: hmm still no go, disabled backports purged kde4-core and reinstalled again, while trying to install kdepim-kde4 got the same errors
<tyone> hi guys
<AzAel> hunkennalle: did you find the burn image option?
<Pensador> Today I installed the packages kde4-runbase and kdebase-kde4 from the official Ubuntu repos, but I still don't have a KDE4 entry in the login manager
<hunkennalle> yes
<Pensador> What should I do?
<e-uoaphys> Pensacola: that happened to me
<hunkennalle> already burned it
<tyone> any1 here mind helping a n00b wit ha littleproblem ?
<e-uoaphys> stdin told me he swears it was supposed to be copied over to the right file
<e-uoaphys> but on my system it didn't do it either
<nosredna_ekim> olex: oh! well, kde4-pim isn't built yet for 4.0 those are old packages, don'tuse them
<e-uoaphys> i had to manually edit the desktops file
<AzAel> hunkennalle: are you putting kubuntu on the pc your on now or another one?
<olex> nosredna_ekim: oops, thx for the info ;)
<nosredna_ekim> Pensador: read the topic, the packages from the officail repositories are very old
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: what is the problem?
<tyone> installed kubuntu onto my ubuntu. installed wrong VGA driver. now machine boots up into command promt and not login screen anymore
<tyone> needto re-install driver everytime i boot
<nosredna_ekim> olex: the kde3 pim works fine on KDE3
<hola> nosredna_ekim: this allows to start compiz at startup?
<e-uoaphys> tyone: sorry man
<nosredna_ekim> hola: yup
<hunkennalle> same one, different drive... got windows on c: and a cleared d: drive where i was planing on instaling kubutu
<e-uoaphys> hola: only if you select KDE from the login screen
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: you have an nvidia?
<e-uoaphys> if you go to GNOME on the login screen thenyou'sll get gnome
<tyone> indeed
<olex> nosredna_ekim: then why do I need ked4 :)
<tyone> old nvidia
<tyone> 420
<nosredna_ekim> olex: cause its way cool :)
<hola> nosredna_ekim: ok and to have no compiz starts
<e-uoaphys> olex: it powns GNOME that is why
<olex> nosredna_ekim: just thought it might be something new in kdepim-kde4
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: and you need 3d acceleration?
<tyone> i need the driver
<nosredna_ekim> hola: what?
<tyone> i install it
<tyone> but it dont seem to save it
<nosredna_ekim> olex: not really...
<tyone> every time i boot i need to re-install it
<e-uoaphys> tyone did you use the restricted drivers control pannel?
<specialbuddy> how do I get the effects because I'm not seeing anything
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: its probably not doing the correct thing with the kernel driver. how did you install it?
<tyone> i have to close x
<tyone> so i installed it from what looks like dos for lack of a better word
<hunkennalle> AzAel?
<nosredna_ekim> specialbuddy: they MAY not work for you. what card do you have?
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: ah.. thats the wrong way :)
<tyone> how then ?
<tyone> i can im you dude ?
<specialbuddy> nvidia
<hola> nosredna_ekim: when i start kde compiz starts automatically even if no string is place in Autostart directory. I dont understand in which file is wrote that it has to be lunch at start-up
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: install them with the restricted-manager.
<AzAel> hunkennalle: sorry i was playing with kde 4
<nosredna_ekim> hola: ah... well its cause it was started last time you logged in
<e-uoaphys> tyone go to control pannel and find the retricted driver manager icon
<hunkennalle> read at 00.49
<tyone> it says its in use
<specialbuddy> do I have to install nvidia drivers again
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: tyone: is under "advanced"
<tyone> i know where it is
<nosredna_ekim> specialbuddy: does compiz work for you?
<tyone> its has a green tick and says in use
<AzAel> hunkennalle: ok your going to have some fun with partitioning
<LeeJunFan> okay, I tried kde4 (had it working before) but now the session wont' start. It gives me a failsafe type login using kdm4
<hunkennalle> how?
<tyone> ok ima reboot
<specialbuddy> compiz did work a long time ago
<tyone> brb
<e-uoaphys> specialbuddy: you should only have to do it once unless a new version of the video driver comes out
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: hmm ok.
<Pensador> In order to install KDE4 in Ubuntu Gutsy, as we speak, do we still need the PPA repos?
<tyone> also
<tyone> there isa console window open
<nosredna_ekim> LeeJunFan: use he kde3 kdm
<tyone> if i close it
<AzAel> hunkennalle: just be very careful you dont accidentally overwrite your c drive
<specialbuddy> well I don't have compiz on this now
<tyone> my machine goes back into "dos" mode
<nosredna_ekim> Pensador: yes
<specialbuddy> what about kwin
<Pensador> nosredna_ekim: thanks
<tyone> what is dos mode called in linux ?
<hunkennalle> how do i partion and what do i partion?
<biovore> free dos.. :-P
<tyone> no man
<tyone> what do u call it ?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: read carefully everything in the installer
<tyone> dekstop is gui
<tyone> console is console
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: command line
<biovore> you mean cli ?
<biovore> bash shell
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: or "bash"
<tyone> command line
<hunkennalle> so i just follow the instalation?
<AzAel> i suggest you download virtual box first and give it a few trial runs
<tyone> bash is black screen and white text?
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: honestly, In MY opinion, it is best to install a brand new (or old used) second hard drive into your system to put linux on
<e-uoaphys> that way you don't distrube your windows partition
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: yep
<biovore> yup.. you type stuff in it.. has a $ or # on the end of the prompt
<tyone> cool
<tyone> then my PC only boot into bash
<e-uoaphys> unless you just don't care about losing your windows partition. then who cares
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: bash is the program that you see
<tyone> no longer login screen
<biovore> console is just a graphical verision of it..
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: which isn't cool ;)
<tyone> nope
<hunkennalle> well ive got an empty harddrive at 90 GB
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: why do you need those drivers?
<biovore> think of linux more like windows 3.11..  the graphics is just a application the runs on the OS..
<specialbuddy> do I need to do something with kwin?
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: is it desktop or laptop
<hunkennalle> laptop
<nosredna_ekim> specialbuddy: no.
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: oh ic... well do you want to keep your windows partition intact?
<e-uoaphys> or do you want to just wipe the system clean through and start fresh?
<nosredna_ekim> specialbuddy: just righ click on the title bar ->configure windo behavior->desktop effects and enable them
<AzAel> hunkennalle: if you want to test out kubuntu use a virtual machine like virtualbox it gives you the oportunity to learn about kubuntu without disturbing your current setup
<specialbuddy> I did enable them
<hunkennalle> what do you mean? if i want to keep windows? yes
<andre> how do I open an application as root? (dolphin)
<nosredna_ekim> specialbuddy: and.... hit apply?
<nosredna_ekim> andre: kdesudo dolphin
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: what I did was I wiped my system clean off, got rid of windows, instaled kubuntu, got it up and running, then installed virtualbox and then windows on top of that
<tyone> so... machine boots to bach - install video driver - xinit - gnome-session -  ------------ i do that every boot. now when i get to my desktop, i have a console window, if i close it, i go back to bash !!!!!!! WTF~!
<hunkennalle> how do i use virtualbox? download and then...
<andre> nosredna_ekim: ty
<specialbuddy> desktop effects right
<e-uoaphys> then i had a fresh installo f windows inside virtualbox, and linux as my primary OS
<AzAel> hunkennalle: virtualbox has a few guides on how to use it
<hunkennalle> I cant do that do... got to instal it on this drive
<hola> nosredna_ekim: when i start kde compiz starts automatically even if no string is place in Autostart directory. I dont understand in which file is wrote that it has to be lunch at start-up
<hunkennalle> ok
<e-uoaphys> you must be willing to screw up if you accidentally lose all your files, if you want to install linux on the hard drive  and repartition all your stuff
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: ah! after installing the graphics driver run the command "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" instead of that other stuff
<nosredna_ekim> hola: yeah, I don't know where that is either
<cleaton> hi, i installed kde4.0, but it seems like i have messed up some setting. when i restarted the computer and logged in on kde4 i could see the splash and then the mouse, but everything else was black. i've tried completely remove everything in synaptic and reinstall, but still the same thing. is there some config files left that i could remove?
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: first things first: Backup ALL of your important files if you have any, cos if you repartition, you could losei t all (you should backup your important stuff anyway)
<lunar-raven> cleaton: i'd remove your .kde4 directory which is in your home folder (if you haven't)
<hunkennalle> why cant i just instap it on my d drive?
<hunkennalle> instal*
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: how does your laptop have a c and d? is it all one physical drive?
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: thats why im suggesting to hunkenelle that he try to install kubuntu under virtualbox in windows to see how it goes and to learn about the process
<nosredna_ekim> AzAel: performace suffers with that though,especially on older hardware
<hunkennalle> i dont know if its one or two drives.. how do you check that?
<cleaton> lunar-raven, thanks, =) i'll try that
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: must be 1 drive with 2 partitions, most laptops do not have dual hard drives
<hunkennalle> ok¨
<hunkennalle> so whats the problem with that
#kubuntu 2008-01-12
<e-uoaphys> if your laptop has dual hard drives, it would have been an upsell item you would prolly know about when you bought it
<nosredna_ekim> hunkennalle: no problem really. but before you attempt to install you should defrag windows
<e-uoaphys> you can go into windows drive manager
<e-uoaphys> (right click my computer -> manage)
<hunkennalle> I did a backup on windows on cds the first thing when i got the computer...
<e-uoaphys> it should show you a graphical view of your physical drives and partitions in each drive
<AzAel> hunkennalle: you can install it on your d drive its just you seem very new to this so we are trying to warn you that there are alot of opprotunities to fuck up when installing any new operating system
<AzAel> exscues my language
<nosredna_ekim> hunkennalle: defragging frees up space on the hd
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: have you ever installed windows before?
<hunkennalle> yes
<hunkennalle> or i was looking while a guy did it
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: go to your drive manager in windows and see what you have in there
<AzAel> are you running xp or vista now?
<e-uoaphys> hehehe
<hunkennalle> xp home
<mike_> is this the place to try and workout some kde4 ?'s
<e-uoaphys> mike_: i fixed a couple probs in here
<hunkennalle> drive manager.. hold on
<mike_> ok, here goes. How do you fix the kdesu ?
<e-uoaphys> Right click "My computer" -> Manage -> disk management
<hunkennalle> got the drive manager
<e-uoaphys> k what does the partition tables look like
<hunkennalle> there
<e-uoaphys> disk0, disk1, cdrom, etc..
<nosredna_ekim> mike_: run all apps that need to be run as root with "kdesudo appname"
<tyone> dude
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: yeah
<tyone> what was that u said i must do ??
<tyone> damn thing hung
<hunkennalle> disk0,disk1,cd-rom0
<tyone> can u beleve it
<mike_> but is there a way to run it with kde?
<tyone> the command line u said ?
<nosredna_ekim> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: read off the partitions in disk0, then the ones in disk1
<e-uoaphys> size, format, etc
<tyone> install driver frist yeah ?
<nosredna_ekim> tyone: yeah
<hunkennalle> disk 0: os c:, hp_recovery e: and then an unknown partion
<crazy_bus> I know this has probably being asked.  But does the kubuntu kde4.0 livecd have the kde4 games and educational programs installed on it?
<hunkennalle> disk1: no partions
<AzAel> hunkennalle: how big is disk 1?
<e-uoaphys> how big is disk0 and disk1
<hunkennalle> 93 GB
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: is that your USB hard drive?
<e-uoaphys> do you have an external Hard drive plugged in?
<hunkennalle> no, internal ones
<e-uoaphys> wtf kinda laptop is that with 2 physical disks
<AzAel> ooer a laptop with 2 disks?
<hunkennalle> hp dv9000
<e-uoaphys> how many gigs are in the disk0?
<hunkennalle> 93GB
<e-uoaphys> and how many gigs are for each partition?
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: are you thinking dual 100GB disks on that system?
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: is that like a 17in laptop or something?
<hunkennalle> os is on 83GB, hp_recopvery is on 8GB and 1 GB unpartioned
<hunkennalle> yes
<e-uoaphys> oh
<e-uoaphys> so its a pretty big high end one ehh
<e-uoaphys> well if it were me
<e-uoaphys> i would just install it on the second disk
<e-uoaphys> i didn't realize it ws really 2 disks
<hunkennalle> yeah but how do i choose to instal on d drive?
<hunkennalle> ok
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: im looking at a spec sheet now
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: dont see anything about additionall drive bays
<nosredna_ekim> crazy_bus: i'm not sure what it has on it
<LeeJunFan> hrm, no menu editor of any kind for kde4?
<nosredna_ekim> the dv900 has dual disks
<AzAel> hunkennalle: the installer will ask you where you want to install it
<nosredna_ekim> *dv9000
<hunkennalle> ok
<nxvl_work> is there already any version of hardy with kde4?
<hunkennalle> so i just restart and follow instructions and tell it to instal at d drive?
<nosredna_ekim> nxvl_work: no, not yet
<AzAel> hunkennalle: yeah pretty much
<nosredna_ekim> hunkennalle: it depends... you can come back here once you start the livecd with the application "konversation"
<nosredna_ekim> hunkennalle: then we can get a better idea of your hardware
<nxvl_work> so i can't try it?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: just take your time and read closely, if you cant work it out just back out
<nosredna_ekim> nxvl_work: packages should be out soon
<hunkennalle> thx... ill try it and come back for help if it doesnt work
<nosredna_ekim> nxvl_work: I thought you meant liveCD
<nxvl_work> mmm
<e-uoaphys> i duno if i trust windows to show disk0 and disk1 properly
<AzAel> hunkennalle: its a live cd so it will boot into an operating system first
<e-uoaphys> the specs to that laptop say nothing about a second drive bay
<nxvl_work> i prefer it to be instalable but with a LiveCD i'm ok
<e-uoaphys> yea go into livecd mode and then open konversation and come back to this chat room
<e-uoaphys> then we can see the real disk partitions
<Tonren> Anyone running KDE4?
<hunkennalle> so i download an irc program in livecd mode?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: also theres an irc client you camn use and we can walk you through the install
<hunkennalle> ok
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: there is one already installed
<hunkennalle> thx
<AzAel> should already be there
<e-uoaphys> just run it
<hunkennalle> see you in a few minutes then
<e-uoaphys> you know in GNOME Ubuntu, when you open gnomechat, it automaticallyt akes you to freenode #Ubuntu
<AzAel> im so glad i started learning about computers in the dos era sometyimes
<e-uoaphys> that is the first place you go
<hunkennalle> gnomechat
<e-uoaphys> pretty cool feature/default IMO
<hunkennalle> where is it located?
<AzAel> konversation is on the live cd
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: i think in kde you want to use kde chat "Konversation"
<AzAel> yeah?
<e-uoaphys> just find it in the start menu
<hunkennalle> ok
<hunkennalle> bye then
<hunkennalle> nothing mor?
<AzAel> hunkennalle: you are installing "Kubuntu" yes?
<hunkennalle> e
<hunkennalle> yes
<hunkennalle> kubuntu
<e-uoaphys> hunkennalle: if its Kubuntu 7.10 then yes
<AzAel> kool it will bring straight here
<hunkennalle> 7.10, yes
<hunkennalle> thx alot
<hunkennalle> here we go
<AzAel> lol
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: man if you don't need 3d support in windows, kubuntu plus compiz plus virtualbox is pretty much the best way to switch ppl to linux
<e-uoaphys> i converted a couple ppl already doing it just since january
<VoksD> Using Gusty, installed 3.97 (iirc) yesterday in a slightly messy manner, it worked on starting up, but due to a few issues I removed all of kde4 and re-installed it according to official howto.  Now, hotkeys don't work (no alt+f2, ctrl+f2, etc.), and some icons aren't what they were last time (ie. kopete-kde4's tray icon is that of kde3.5's, the logout icon in the menu changed).
<VoksD> What's missing that leaves the hotkeys not working?  I had them up and running the first time I tried K4
<e-uoaphys> kubuntu should come with a desktop icon on recommended out of the box installs like icons on the desktop
<e-uoaphys> to get new users up and running heheh
<e-uoaphys> VoksD: i think the ~/.kde file contains all the settings for that user and it might be corrupt
<e-uoaphys> VoksD: but im not expert
<e-uoaphys> someone said once to rename that file and kde should create a new one
<e-uoaphys> that way you have a backup in case you need to go back
<ibrahim> hi all
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: remove your .kde4
<e-uoaphys> oh yea, KDE4
<nosredna_ekim> her ibrahim
<nosredna_ekim> *hey
<VoksD> Yeah, I did that before reinstalling this time.
<VoksD> It didn't fix it.
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: compiz works in virtualbox?
<e-uoaphys> nosredna_ekim: when will they officially switch "kde4" to "kde"?
<ibrahim> i bought a new notebook asus f3sa
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: well, install compiz, then install virtualbox. then you can use the cube to switch from windows to linux
<ibrahim> i try to install ubuntu but
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: don't know
<AzAel> ah i see what yopu mean
<ibrahim> i have an erorr like cna't access ...
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: did you install kde4-core?
<ibrahim> can you help to to fix this problem
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: Yes.
<AzAel> ibrahim: need more details dude
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: you don't need compiz to do the functionality, but people see the graphical feedback of the cube and it makes them feel like they are switching modes
<VoksD> Removed it, removed ~/.kde4 and then re-installed kde4-core
<e-uoaphys> gives them the personal confirmation that they have a true copy of windows on there
<e-uoaphys> know what i mean?
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: but kde4 does start, this are just clightly wacked out?
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: cheap sell
<e-uoaphys> hahaha
<e-uoaphys> well you know
<e-uoaphys> whatever worx right?
<AzAel> lol
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: at work we only use it for MS Access
<ibrahim> AzAel: you want details about my notebook or sth different ?
<e-uoaphys> and some priprietary POS database GUI
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: Yes, I'm running KDE 4.0 at this moment, it's pretty much up and running except for that hotkey thing (just started 10 minutes ago, so I'm not sure if there's more to it).
<AzAel> ibrahim: details about the problem your having
<e-uoaphys> and its easier to install virtualbox+winXP+MSAccess than it is to try to debug WINE every 5 days
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: yeah thats the only disadvantage to the switch i know of
<VoksD> What's so odd is that somewhere within the on-and-off installs yesterday I had KDE4 running with hotkeys and the lot working.  I think it may be that it stopped working fully after I installed the official 4.0
<e-uoaphys> for XP, you just install it, and strip down the swap file and all the startup cruft, and i have a clean bootup with MSaccess opened up in under 100MB ram
<inaety> when i try to install okular i get this http://pastebin.com/m2f64ece6
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: did you check out systemsettings->keyboard->shortcuts?
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: the only thing that kubuntu+virtualbox+winXP can't do is gaming, so as long as they aren't a windows gamer its an easy sell
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: nice what did you use to strip it down? (where getting slightly offtopic here)
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: see, its easy cos now that people have learned about their options for the mac (paralels+win) they are used to that idea, so you can show them its also possible on linux, and it can stop them from converting to the mac
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: Oh..  I looked at that when I had the problem yesterday, and then the hotkeys only worked as long as I had the settings module open.  But now, it is empty - there's nothing to configure.
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: Surely I'm missing a package here?
<ibrahim> AzAel: when i boot ubuntu cd  after this error comes
<ibrahim> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<ibrahim> I'm then given a command line.
<cinemagoo> im trying to move files from one folder to another and am getting access denied.  how do I open up access
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: i just disabled services I don't use (blackviper.com is a good site with descriptions of all the services) then I go to the hardware performance area and get rid of the themes crap and get rid of system-restore checkbox and fix the swap file size
<ibrahim> AzAel: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" I'm  then given a command line
<AzAel> ibrahim: ill have to pass that one onto someone more experienced with boot issues
<cinemagoo> im trying to move files from one folder to another and am getting access denied.  how do I open up access?
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: i heard there his a program called nlite or nlight for xp and it will strip it down to barebones, but i am not too concerned with it
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: are you CERTAIN you are running 4?
<nosredna_ekim> 4.0 that is
<ibrahim> AzAel:  can you offer someone in this channel
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: what kind of footprint does the virt machine have?
<AzAel> ibrahim: hopefully some will volenteer soon
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: haven't run top yet but when i go into windows task manager windows itself only uses less than 100mb with my access db loaded on a fresh boot
<e-uoaphys> and i have it installed on a 4 gig virtual drive image
<AzAel> i meant disk space
<e-uoaphys> oh
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: I followed the short howto from Kubuntu's webpage on how to install KDE4, it sure looks like KDE4, and before I did the reinstall I had no (to my knowledge) KDE4-related packages installed, no binaries for it and no session entries for it in KDM.
<AzAel> im almost assuong less than a gig easy
<VoksD> So, I'm pretty sure it's the real 4.0
<e-uoaphys> well i did a fixed disk size (as opposed to resizing one) and 5 gigs is a good size if you don't think your going to install a ton of crap
<AzAel> true
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: open any kde4 app, help->about kde and see what version it says
<e-uoaphys> but if you want to do it to the general public (most of which have plenty of disk space to spare) just give them 10-20 gigs
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: And, I should add I followed the post specificially made for KDE 4.0, not the RCs
<VoksD> ok..
<VoksD> It says 4.0.0
<jmaldon> Can someone please explain how to install grub to an external usb floppy drive rather than to the hard disk when installing a fresh copy of (k)ubuntu?
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: nice thing is you can do a virtual machine snapshot, store it to disk and then the sucker can be restored any time you want!
<e-uoaphys> so the idiots that get tons of viruses just restore their crap and its instant
<cinemagoo> Anyone, what do you type in a terminal to be able to move folders to directrories that are access denied??  Please someone help?
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: you dont want to puch that too much  like to tell people its a last resort if you can find any way of doing what you need to do
<e-uoaphys> no reinstalls
<AzAel> puch = push
<e-uoaphys> yea
<e-uoaphys> well you know
<e-uoaphys> i work at a university store
<AzAel> heh
<e-uoaphys> selling lots of mac switchers who file into line
<e-uoaphys> buy macbook
<e-uoaphys> then the parallels
<e-uoaphys> then the windows xp on it
<e-uoaphys> like clockwork
<e-uoaphys> so they are already doing it lol
<AzAel> exspensive practice
<e-uoaphys> apple has them trained to do it man
<e-uoaphys> every person that comes in already has in their mind: i don't care cos I will just run windows inside a window
<e-uoaphys> they heard it from steve jobbs man, its what good lemming mac users are supposed to do, install windows on top!
<VoksD> cinemagoo: 'sudo mv thisfolder destinationfolder", or use 'chmod -R' (as root/sudo) to change permissions, or 'chown -R user folder' to change the owner of the folder.  Just be sure you're _not_ disallowed to move it because it's a system folder ;)
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: thats very weird then
<happy1> anyone know the command line syntax to extract a bz2 file from the local file system to a windows share?
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: do this in the command line "echo $KDEHOME"
<cinemagoo> VoksD:  so sudo /mnt/device/31/public/data/pictures
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: you wouldn't BELIEVE how many new sales apple gets simply because people have the piece of mind to install windows on parallels. Its literally discusting how many windows users are switching each day... and if you sell them mac office (instead of windows office) then they have no REAL reason to use windows other than if they need to run a program for a specific class
<AzAel> im retaal systems tech and everything is windows
<e-uoaphys> or something dumb like that
<AzAel> hrmm hackenelle hasn't come back
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: ~/.kde4
<e-uoaphys> hahah yea well h can always reboot back to winders and come in
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: ok
<AzAel> unless he didnt dl the live cd version
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: anyway, depending on the person who you are converting, depends on how much you ease them onto linux
<VoksD> cinemagoo: 'sudo mv /mnt/device/32/public/data/pictures ~/new_folder_you_made'
<e-uoaphys> if they are scared, you just tell them your installing a security layer between windows
<e-uoaphys> and they can always use it primarilly and only go to windows when they absolutely need to
<snes_rocks> Is there another way to pin packages? Because I managed to pin some programs without an /etc/apt/preferences, and I want to unpin it
<e-uoaphys> if they are motivated, then you can just stick it on there as a backup just in case thing
<AzAel> e-uoaphys: it took me 7 years to start running linux fulltime
<e-uoaphys> that is how steve jobs is doing it to mac switchers
<nosredna_ekim> snes_rocks: did you do it in synaptic?
<VoksD> cinemagoo: You could just mount the device with other mount options, like 'mount /dev/something /mnt/device/ -o uid=1000,gid=1000', that'll mount it with default write access for the first user you created on installing Kubuntu (which I presume is what you're running with).
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: if you can get someone to agree to kubuntu plus vurtualbox plus xp, that is almost like full time
<e-uoaphys> i mean you wouldn't do that to people you odn't know
<VoksD> nosredna_ekim: You wouldn't know how I can absolutely for certain purge out every KDE4-related package and then do a search to ascertain it's all gone, before I try another reinstall?
<AzAel> i havent used virtbox whats the advantages over vmware?
<snes_rocks> i unpinned in synaptic
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: its in the repository and freeware
<e-uoaphys> i think vmware you only get a free trial right?
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: search for kde4 in the name, and that should do it
<VoksD> hmm, weird.
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: player is free, but server you have to do some googfy liscnecing stuff
<nosredna_ekim> AzAel: V-Box is far better
<cinemagoo> VoksD: actually linuxmce over kubuntu, but im in kubuntu now trying to copy my many picture folders to the linux mce file structure
<e-uoaphys> AzAel: i use vmware on the mac side, cos its cheaper than parallels, but on linux, i think virtualbox is easier to setup in ubuntu cos you just synaptic it and its done
<e-uoaphys> what is player for?
<VoksD> ..I'll just try to uninstall everything that turns up with "kde4" in it then.
<e-uoaphys> you mean player lets you install xp pro on a linux client?
<nosredna_ekim> VoksD: yeah
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: no.. you can't install it
<AzAel> VoksD: i pastebined what kde4 installed for earlier ask some to dredge it up cause i have logged out since and purged my logs
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: forgot about that
<VoksD> cinemagoo: Mounting it like I said above, then, with the options '-o uid=1000,gid=1000' will make your job easier.
<e-uoaphys> nosredna_ekim: what does player do then?
<AzAel> is there any technical advantages?
<e-uoaphys> if not let you install windows
<nosredna_ekim> e-uoaphys: it lets you use already eisting .vmx's
<AzAel> player only lets you run premade images
<e-uoaphys> oh ic
<e-uoaphys> well then use player in corp environment lol
<e-uoaphys> bbl
<AzAel> adios
<AzAel> same
<greatt> hi
<cinemagoo> VoksD: sorry i'm so new to all things linux 90% of the time the help i get assumes I know how to do things i don;t.  you totally lost me w/ uid
<greatt> why when I try to boot into kernel 2.22.14 stalls?
<greatt> I can only boot into 2.20.xx
<greatt> :(
<greatt> I can't install virtualbox properly because of this issue
<greatt> it keeps telling me about conflicting kernel module versions
<VoksD> cinemagoo: No worries.  How did you mount the device?
<VoksD> sorry.. the in-application hotkeys like ctrl+q apparently work fine still :p
<VoksD> cinemagoo: The device was automatically mounted, perhaps?
<cinemagoo> voksd: I didn't mount it.  its an external usb hd 250gb, 3gb of photos.  I just plugged it in under linuxmce and it did the rest
<VoksD> yeah
<greatt> hello?
<greatt> anyone?
<VoksD> A bit annoying how so many distros and defaults set the mounted devices with very restricted write/read access.
<nosredna_ekim> greatt: where does it stall
<cinemagoo> unfortunately the help at #linuxmce isn't very consistent, not a lot of activity there sometimes
<greatt> at 'loading...'
<greatt> right after grub
<VoksD> cinemagoo: type this in a terminal and tell me what it says: 'mount | grep /mnt/device'
<greatt> by the way kernel 2.22.xx is set as second option in menu.lst
<cinemagoo> VoksD: /dev/sda1 on /mnt/device/31 type vfat (rw)
<adz21c> plasma just died on me with the following errors appearing in konsole when trying to relaunch, anyone know why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/3495/
<greatt> sorry I meant this kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<AzAel> speaking of fstab
<greatt> ^^^ that's the one stalling
<VoksD> cinemagoo: Ok..
<AzAel> how do i find out the uuid of a second rive i have only been listing as /dev/sda etc
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: and does it start back up?
<greatt> nosredna_ekim: ?
<nosredna_ekim> greatt: no idea.
<cinemagoo> VoksD: WOULD IT BE easier just to plug the hd into my win xp laptop and move the files around there
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: nope
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: plasma usually just comes back upon a crash
 * lunar-raven hasn't had plasma crash yet 
<VoksD> cinemagoo: Try this: 'sudo umount /mnt/device/31 ; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/device/31 -o uid=1000,gid=1000'
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: acually it may have since i can add widget to desktop, but no panel
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: yeah... it probably came back... do you see a wallpaper?
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: yup
<VoksD> cinemagoo: It would probably be easier, yes ;)  The command I gave you above, though, should re-mount the drive in a manner allowing you to write and read to it as a normal user.
<adz21c> nosredna_ekim: i see it in ksysguard so my bad its runnings, so i guess now the question is how do i get panel back
<cinemagoo> VoksD: ok I can try that but will i be able to get it back how it was mounted so that I dont mess up the functionality of linuxmce?
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: not really sure...
<VoksD> cinemagoo: Oh, sorry, I forgot the second "sudo" there, this is what I meant: sudo umount /mnt/device/31 ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/device/31 -o uid=1000,gid=1000'
<nosredna_ekim> adz21c: i haven't had a plasma crash so I don't know
<greatt> why does stall with 2.6.22?
<greatt> anyone?
<VoksD> VoksD: It won't mess up any functionality.
<VoksD> kreist...
<nosredna_ekim> greatt: hardware issues probably
<greatt> does it need to be first on the list or something?
<VoksD> cinemagoo: It won't mess up any of the functionality.
<greatt> nosredna_ekim: but then how can  I check it out if I can't a debug info??
<greatt> nosredna_ekim: maybe if I try revovery mode right?
<nosredna_ekim> greatt: yeah.. try that
<greatt> some stuff might not be initiated
<greatt> aright brb
<VoksD> cinemagoo: It mounts in exactly the same way, it just tells the system that normal users should be allowed to write to the mounted device (the default mount process just sets it for root or something).
<amine> hey everyone
<amine> i'm new
<nosredna_ekim> hey amine
<amine> i installed kubuntu
<amine> i wanna know how to install applications
<VoksD> amine: Click the menu on your bottom left and choose "Add/Remove Programs"
<amine> thx but my question is that i want to download a program and install it, my friend told me that i should use apt
<amine> would u give the syntax
<nosredna_ekim> amine: well, "add remove programs" is a frontend to apt
<VoksD> amine: Well, then do 'apt-get install programname'
<nosredna_ekim> with a sudo
<VoksD> Yes.
<amine> thx i'll try
<VoksD> amine: Many experienced Linux users will often recommend using the console/text tools instead of the graphical frontends you get from the menu.  It's not a must, just a lot swifter for quick installations and whatnot.
<cinemagoo> VoksD: i did your line and it just gave me a ">"
<VoksD> er..
<amine> sorry but that doesn't work "commande introuvable"
<VoksD> *scrolls up*
<nosredna_ekim> amine: what do you want to install?
<nosredna_ekim> so I can give you an example
<cinemagoo> sudo umount /mnt/device/31 ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/device/31 -o uid=1000,gid=1000'  right
<VoksD> cinemagoo: I think you forgot to remove the ' at the end of the line
<VoksD> cinemagoo: Correct, just without the ' at the end ;)
<amine> amsn for example
<AzAel> argh why does startup manager keep deletiung my xp entry
<amine> i typed "apt -get -install amsn"
<VoksD> amine: No whitespace.
<VoksD> amine: apt-get install amns
<amine> ok i'll try
<VoksD> amine: You could try Kopete, now that you're in KDE, it has MSN functionality and it's made specifically for KDE.  I think it's already in your menu under "Internet", but if not: 'apt-get install kopete'
<cinemagoo> Voksd: it used to say  linuxmce@dcerouter:~$      now just  a   ">"  at beginning of every line
<VoksD> cinemagoo: Ah, press ctrl+c
<cinemagoo> i am completely terminal illiterate, ok
<VoksD> cinemagoo: It can be a bit confusing, but that's what it looks like when the console thinks you're about to give more input to the command and end that with another '.  ctrl+c pretty much always terminates whatever is active in the terminal so you can get back to it.
<amine> "unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), are you root?
<amine> i get this messgae
<VoksD> amine: Sorry, should have told you that all installations have to happen as root.  You use the 'sudo' command to run things as root, so to install ie. kopete or amsn: sudo apt-get install kopete amsn
<sooki> do sudo before the command
<lunar-raven> amine: you have add/remove programs closed right? and you need to type sudo before the apt-get command..that gives you root permissions, meaing you can alter system files.
<makers_mark> can someone help me with some flash/java issues i'm having?
<amine> thx
<VoksD> makers_mark: State the problem, maybe someone can.
<cinemagoo> voksd:
<cinemagoo> umount: /mnt/device/31: device is busy
<cinemagoo> umount: /mnt/device/31: device is busy
<cinemagoo> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/device/31 busy
<cinemagoo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/device/31
<makers_mark> so i installed the latest flash from the adobe site,and installed java from synaptic.i go to youtube and the player is messed up (its arrangement,cutting out controls and whatnot) and it also lags the videos badly.
<VoksD> cinemagoo: You have to make sure that the /mnt/device/31 folder is not opened by any applications before you umount it
<VoksD> cinemagoo: This includes the terminal, so 'cd' to another directory, and move out of the folder if you have it opened in Dolphin, Konqueror, whatever.
<VoksD> makers_mark: Hmm..  Did you use the installer from adobe's site, or synaptic, to get flash installed?
<makers_mark> VoksD i used the adobe installer and instructions.
<amine> ths a lot that work great
<amine> ;)
<VoksD> makers_mark: As far as I can remember, Ubuntu has flash packages in their repositories as "restricted".  It would be advisable to use theirs, or to use Automatix for the installation.
<EclecticRob> Did the restricted drivers settings move with the new kubuntu + kde4 package?
<LjL> say what?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sooki> no, get the beta's from the adobe site, ubuntu's repo's are flash 7 last i checked
<sooki> and thus are completely useless
<VoksD> Sorry, I thought Automatix was the easier way for restricted stuff.  My mistake.
<VoksD> Strange, the one from ubuntu's repos worked fine when I tried them.
<sooki> flash 9's required most the time, plus the flash 7 ones used OSS :P
<VoksD> Didn't know they were that far behind.
<makers_mark> VoksD i'm using restricted drivers,but the only one that shows up on the list is for my nvidia video card.also i've used automatix after i i first installed flash just to make sure i didn't screw up the install (since i'm a linux nub).
<makers_mark> VoksD i'm using ubuntu btw,not kubuntu.for some reason,kde makes my comp freeze up almost every time it loads the desktop.
<VoksD> odd
<VoksD> oh, wait
<VoksD> I tried the Adobe official installer a while ago.
<VoksD> It was clearly broken.
<makers_mark> so..
<makers_mark> .
<cinemagoo> voksd: thanks for the help but too much trouble, gonna plug it into winxp and get them move quickly
<VoksD> cinemagoo: righteo
<fajro> I HATE KDE 4 :'-(     It's so like Gnome!
<VoksD> makers_mark:  So I reverted to an earlier version than their latest.
<makers_mark> VoksD how do i do that?
<makers_mark> where do i get a previous version?
<VoksD> makers_mark: It's supposed to install two files, one of which it gave you the newest version of while the other file was missing from the installer, hence I'd end up with a flash install mangled together from two versions which worked quite horribly.
<VoksD> er.,.  I do so much installing of silly stuff all the time I forget half of it within weeks.
<makers_mark> so what do i do now?
<VoksD> Can't quite recall, but.. give me a sec.
<makers_mark> k.
<lod_> find and download from adobe archive v9 r115
<lod_> and coppy the lib-file over the old one and the problem is solved
<makers_mark> thanks
<lod_> i thing the dest. path is somt. like /usr/lib/mozilla
<hunkennalle> someone help me... when i try to instal kubuntu it just shuts down!
<lod_> good night
<makers_mark> night
<VoksD> makers_mark: Actually, it seems the URL LjL pointed you to above covers this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<VoksD> anyway, I have a long overdue cleaning to do, so I'm off.
<VoksD> Best of luck
<hunkennalle> please help me
<usser> kde4 woohoo
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: whats wrong?
<nosrednaekim> usser: :)
<lod_> here's helpful topic about flash
<lod_> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089647
<usser> :)
<lunar-raven> someone said kde4 is like gnme?
<lunar-raven> how?
<lunar-raven> lol
<lunar-raven> doesn't look like gnome in the slightest :P
<hunkennalle> i try to instal kubutntu 7.10 but after the blue loading stripe and the testing with the stars on the side the screen just turns black and the computer just goes really silent like nothing is happening
<nosrednaekim> lunar-raven: in that its not very configurable
<lod_> can I some how make the clock in KDE4 smaller ?
<lunar-raven> hmm, well, plasma has it's limits at the moment
<lunar-raven> but it should be back to being configurable in 4.1 =x
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: try starting in safe graphics mode
<lod_> download the alternate CD
<nosrednaekim> lod_: on the panel?
<makers_mark> VoksD i'm looking in synaptic and it shows that i have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<geos> or try alt+ctrl+F1
 * usser is itching as kde4 is downloading
<andre> dude
<hunkennalle> yeah... how does that help?
<andre> KDE 4 looks so different ;O
<lunar-raven> yeah it does
<lunar-raven> kde 4 is incredibly fast for me..everything opens so fast and smooth. I love it.
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: it uses a different graphics driver
<ProblematiK> lunar-raven: I just dont like the HUGE clock
<hunkennalle> ok... ill try it
<ProblematiK> ehehehe
<hunkennalle> thx
<lunar-raven> haha, yeah the clock..
<lod_> no option abouth the font size, only the type
<nosrednaekim> lunar-raven: yeah.. me too, even with this crappy video card I can still od some pretty nice effects
<lod_> for last time good night
<lunar-raven> :).
<nosrednaekim> :)
<lunar-raven> lol night lod
<lunar-raven> I just wish amarok 2.0 was out
<nxvl> i have just installed kde4 from the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa and it doesn't start
<nxvl> it says its missing kstartup4
<nxvl> kstartuoconfig4*
<nosrednaekim> nxvl: do this "touch .kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<nxvl> but i can't find it with apt-cache searhc, does anyone knows where can i download it
<makers_mark> can anyone tell me how to install flash and java from terminal?
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<amine> another question please
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile xconfig.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<nxvl> nosrednaekim: still getting same error
<lunar-raven> ask away amine
<selckin> sFEARs: apt-get clean ?
<sFEARs> will try
<nosrednaekim> nxvl: then try "sudo touch .kde4/share/config/kstartupconfig4"
<kgx> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ermm without the sudo.. sorry
<amine> i want to install java, i typed "sudo apt-get install jdk" and the message is "unable to find the package jdk"
<ader11> KDE 4.0 is stable, is it in the repositories?
<amine> what to do?
<nosrednaekim> ader11: in the PPA
<selckin> amine: sun-java5-jdk
<sFEARs> amine, try searching for flash in adapt package manager
<ader11> nosrednaekim: haha, thanks. I never read those things, most of the time it's got some stupid html joke
<nosrednaekim> amine: its probably not called exactly that, try searching for the pckage name with "apt-cache search java"
<amine> ok thx
<nosrednaekim> ader11: :)
<lunar-raven> amine: it's alot easier to use the adept_manager. You can type a partial name and it will find whatever you're looking for
<lunar-raven> i never remember what everything is called
<nxvl> it was a nessus incompatibility problem
<nxvl> already solved
<nxvl> thnx
<usser> hm
<nosrednaekim> nxvl: :)
<sFEARs> apt-clean & make clean didn't work
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to compile xconfig.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<kgx> anyone got a bittorent link for gutsy with kde4?
<kgx> i can't seem to access the kubuntu site
<nosrednaekim> kgx: nope, I can get you a direct link thogh
<lunar-raven> has anyone tried the kubuntu kde4 live cd?
<kgx> nosrednaekim: yes please (preferably the dvd one)
<kgx> but that probably doesnt have kde4?
<nosrednaekim> kgx: I don't think there is a dvd one
<usser> damit how everyone is so eager to reinvent the start menu
<crackhead_25> i have a internal hard drive with ntfs file structure. i used to be able to use ntfs-3g to write to it. now i can only read from it and can't write to it--i keep getting an error. help?????
<lunar-raven> i like the new start menu =(
<kgx> nosrednaekim: thanks...i managed to get in :)
<lunar-raven> the old was was boring
<kgx> cheers
<nosrednaekim> usser: you can use the old one still
<nosrednaekim> like I do
<usser> nosrednaekim: can i?
<lunar-raven> yes, it's a widget you can drag onto your panel
<usser> nosrednaekim: theres not alot of customizability here at first glance
<kgx> nosrednaekim: well i stll have feisty, haven't had the time to upgrade last time
<usser> i see traditional launcher it is
<nosrednaekim> usser: sure, right click on the desktop, click "add applet, scroll down to the old sytle menu applet and drag it to the panel
<lunar-raven> yes that's it
<lunar-raven> :)
<ader11> is there a kde metapackage?
<ader11> kubuntu desktop is broken
<usser> kde4-core
<nosrednaekim> ad
<nosrednaekim> ader11: kde4?
<ader11> yes.
<ader11> no.
<ader11> no, kde4 is not a package
<nosrednaekim> ader11: kde4-core
<ader11> kde4-core is not in my repositories
<adz21c> nosrednaekim: well i got the panel back, just htought u might like to know... to do it i pretty much deleted all my configs, i dunno which did the trick, guess i'll find out next time :-)
<nosrednaekim> ader11: add the PPA.. read the topic
<hunkennalle> noserednaekim: its still not working in safe graphics mode... same error
<ader11> I know, I"m using the topic's tutorials
<nosrednaekim> adz21c: the config is ".kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<ader11> oh, you know what? I didn't run aptitude update
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: so it gets past the boot splash, and onto the login splash, and then hangs?
<adz21c> nosrednaekim: ok
<nosrednaekim> adz21c: for future reference
<crackhead_25> can anyone help??? anyone have any thoughts on that problem?
<crackhead_25> stdin: you have any insight on that problem with ntfs-3g/ntfs drives???
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25: sorry, I steer clear of NTFS
<nosrednaekim> crackhead_25: haha... don't bother him right now ;)
<crackhead_25> i know. i should too, but i had a lot from old o$.. :)
<crackhead_25> so i have some hd's on ext.. and others on ntfs.
<ader11> w00t I can't wait till kde finishes installing
<hunkennalle> i dont know the name of it... when the blue loading bar is fisnished it goes and checks something (* on the lefthand side and [ok] on the righthand side)... after that the screen turns black and nothing happens
<ader11> can I trust the ppe repository or should I remove it when I'm done
<ader11> and what's this supposed to mean: To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<nosrednaekim> ader11: you can trust it
<nosrednaekim> ader11: don't worry about that
<ader11> ok :)
<msl> Hello, has Xorg-7.3 been rolled into Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 3 yet, or is it only in Ubuntu?
<hunkennalle> please help me noserednaekim
<crackhead_25> what is xephyr???
<ader11> oo! I forgot about xorg 1.7
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: ah! ok that makes a bit more sense... what video card do you have?
<nosrednaekim> msl: anything in ubuntu is in kubuntu
<ader11> is xorg 7.3 stable?
<hunkennalle> nvidia something... im on a hp dv9000
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: ah, ok, my freind has one of those and he installed just fine....
<hunkennalle> so whats the problem?
<ader11> ubotu's kde thing needs to be fixed
<ader11> at least I think so
<crackhead_25> anyone know why when i start a guest session on my kubuntu and login, often it crashes after only a very short time trying to use the new session (with the other main user session running in background)???
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: not sure..... are you on another computer?
<hunkennalle> same one... windows instaled on c drive.. going to instal kubutu 7.10 on d drive
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: hmm ok. not sure what the problem could be...
<hunkennalle> it seems like right before the screen shuts down theres an error code in the testing thing
<ader11> should I choose gdm or kdm-kde4 as my display manager? I will use both the same amount of time.
<nosrednaekim> ader11: gdm
<ader11> nosrednaekim: reason?
<nosrednaekim> kdm-kde4 is not exactly stable
<blkorpheus> can someone explain why kde4 keep wanting to run @ 800x600?
<lunar-raven> yeah..kdm-kde4 wouldnt work for me at all
<blkorpheus> and can someone point me to a kde4 nvidia tweak page?
<blkorpheus> thx
<nosrednaekim> blkorpheus: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes
<hunkennalle> do you think theres something wrong with my instalation file?
<blkorpheus> nosrednaekim: thanks!
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: you could run a check on the cd... its on the boot menu
<blkorpheus> also, I accidently removed my status windows from the lower panel
<hunkennalle> why should i run a check on the cd?
<blkorpheus> yet right clicking the pnael does nothing
<blkorpheus> panel
<blkorpheus> how can I reset my panel?
<blkorpheus> I have not used KDE in a LONG time
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: because thats where your "installation" file is
<nosrednaekim> blkorpheus: "rm .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc"
<hunkennalle> is there an option in the menu for that?
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: yeah... where you select which thing you want to boot into.
<hunkennalle> ok.. if thats the case... should i redownload the file and try again?
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: well, see if that is the case first... it could just be a bad CD
<hunkennalle> ok.. ill come back when i know
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> I may not be around
<hunkennalle> thx
<nosrednaekim> but someone will be
<hunkennalle> ok
<ilya> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hey ilya
<ilya> who knows how to mount audio cd ?
<nosrednaekim> ilya: in konqueror type "audiocd:/" into the menubar
<ilya> nosrednaekim: protocol not supported
<nosrednaekim> ilya: are you in kde4?
<ilya> nosrednaekim: yes
<ilya> nosrednaekim: )
<nosrednaekim> ilya: ah. well, then run "/usr/bin/konqueror" to pop up a kde3 konqueror and then do the audiocd thing
<TopAgent> Hi all.. This is really weird, I LOST my min max and close buttons on the konqueror and other open pages.. how can I get them back???
<sub[t]rnl> TopAgent➜ are you using compiz?
<TopAgent> no
<TopAgent> Im using fedora on my other system
<ProblematiK> man this takbar in KDE 4 is huge
<ProblematiK> :p
<ProblematiK> taskbar
<TopAgent> Im told it is similar to ubuntu
<ilya> nosrednaekim: don't work (
<TopAgent> what is compiz.. I say no because I didnt see it and didn't install it'\
<sub[t]rnl> TopAgent➜ try "kwin" to get it back
<TopAgent> thx i will
<hunkennalle> nosrednaekim: it says no problems with the cd... tried instaling again but same problem
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: ok
<[Nige]> hi all
<DaWolffe> i have a stupid question about the live cd to get kde 4
<[Nige]> anyone running KDE4 on kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: that seems to be the big topic, yes :)
<DaWolffe> LoL
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: try this... after the screen goes black, press "ctrl+alt+f2"
<DaWolffe> the live cd is just bare minimums.. no packages.. but i can build it up right?
<nosrednaekim> DaWolffe: it has packages on it....
<[Nige]> I installed it and it doesn't seem to bad, but there are a few things that I am worried about
<DaWolffe> ahh i must have misunderstood the post, thanks
<nosrednaekim> DaWolffe: wiat.... which liveCD are yoiu talking about?
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: such as....
<hunkennalle> ok... what would that do?
<DaWolffe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<DaWolffe> that one
<ader10> Help please! KDE fails to start! http://pastebin.com/m5489e502
<nosrednaekim> DaWolffe: ah ok...
<[Nige]> well, the clock only seems to be a widget, I havent yet figured out how to change the size of my task bar, and the system try (notification bar has gone awol )
<TopAgent> suv[t[rnl wow... I cant type anything in my other sys
<sub[t]rnl> try alt+f2
<sub[t]rnl> see if you can get a dialog to type in
<[Nige]> but I expect this to be only because its just been released
<nosrednaekim> ok, the panel cannot be made smaller.
<nosrednaekim> you can add a system tray by right clicking on the deaktop->ad applet and dragthe system tray to the panel
<TopAgent> no good
<[Nige]> nosrednaekim, I got that impression after going through look and feel :(
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: it will give you a text prompt
<hunkennalle> witch will tell me what?
<sub[t]rnl> TopAgent➜ Can't type?
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: yeah the panel is bit lacking in features
<[Nige]> applet or widget, i only have a widget option :(
<TopAgent> I cant type in the field boxes or anything
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: run this on the command line "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<TopAgent> on terminal
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: widget.. sorry
<TopAgent> or search
<sub[t]rnl> TopAgent➜ ctrl + alt + backspace and restart kdm
<hunkennalle> ok
<TopAgent> trying
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: if that doesn't work.....
<TopAgent> still cannot type in terminal
<hunkennalle> ill try it
<[Nige]> I will try dragging it again
<TopAgent> and the box looks differant..   there is no min max or close button
<[Nige]> it didnt seem to like being dragged at the moment
<nosrednaekim> ader10: hrm.... you are trying to start compiz?
<ader10> nosrednaekim: I'm trying to start kde.
<nosrednaekim> ader10: kde4?
<ader10> nosrednaekim: correct
<nosrednaekim> ader10: ok, for some reason, its trying to start compiz.
<ader10> nosrednaekim: if the kde4 desktop entry does anything to do with the xsession script then that's logical
<TopAgent> im using firefox or konqueror and I have to file quit to close...
<ader10> (wohoo! terrible grammar!)
<nosrednaekim> ader10: what?
<ader10> you know how in gdm you select what "session" you want?
<ader10> I selected the kde4 session
<nosrednaekim> ader10: yeah
<[Nige]> nosrednaekim, am i missing something with the dragging it onto the bar, because it doesnt seem to join the task bar
<ader10> and that's the output
<ader10> and yes, it does look like it's starting compiz at the same time
<[Nige]> ahh okay
<[Nige]> i figured it out
<[Nige]> cheers :)
<TopAgent> all i can do in terminal is open it and close it by file quit... cannot type in anything
<lennie> hi,all
<lennie> I put "exec startkde" in .xinitrc,and run startx,I  got kde3.5.8
<nosrednaekim> ader10: weird....
<lennie> I need to wait and wait ?
<nosrednaekim> lennie: what are you trying to do?
<ader10> nosrednaekim: It might be smart for me to mention that I'm not on a native kubuntu install, this is ubuntu and I'm attempting to get rid of gnome
<ader10> nosrednaekim: if that changes anything
<nosrednaekim> ader10: well, don't get rid of gnome yet ;)
<nosrednaekim> ader10: in gnome, turn off compiz. and log back out and try again
<ader10> nosrednaekim: kubuntu-desktop in the repositories is broken, also. I was hoping kde4 would do it
<nosrednaekim> ader10: kubuntu-desktop is broken?
<ader10> nosrednaekim: Ok, I'll try and I'll be right back to let you know the results
<ader10> yeah I'll tell you about the broken package when I get back
<nosrednaekim> ok
<lennie> nosrednaekim, I downloaded Chinese language files
<[Nige]> sorry, I closed it somehouse :)
<lennie> but in control panel,I can not choice Chinese except English
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: did what?
<ader10> nosrednaekim: disabling compiz did nothing, I get the same error message
<lennie> someone told me ,I can export KDE_LANG=zh_CN
<lennie> nosrednaekim, so I want to start kde manual
<lennie> nosrednaekim, instead of gdm/kdm
<nosrednaekim> ader10: ok.. so whats wrong with kubuntu-dekstop
<[Nige]> i managed to close xchat while playing with system settings
<nosrednaekim> lennie: ah...put that line in your .bashrc and start kde normally.
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: oh... thought you had killed your panel or something
<ader10> I got some error similar to the first one mentioned in the link but it was about permissions, kstartupconfig or something with k and config in the name couldn't create the folder ~/.kde I think
<ader10> nosrednaekim: see 1 line above
<lennie> start kde normally.  <=I refer this?
<carlos> are someone using gutsy amd64
<lennie> how to star kde normailly
<ader10> carlos: I am
<nosrednaekim> lennie: from within kdm
<nosrednaekim> carlos: yes
<lennie> nosrednaekim, o ,put this line in my .bashrc is evailable ?
<nosrednaekim> ader10: ok, log back out and get the exact error message.. write it down
<jawee> ok, i know this is lazy, but I'm tired of messing with it. I installed kde4-games and it errored out. apt-get install -f doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ader10> nosrednaekim: the exact error message was in the pastebin link
<nosrednaekim> jawee: what error
<nosrednaekim> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ader10> nosrednaekim: or do you mean the kubuntu-desktop one
<[Nige]> wheres the best place to get more widgets from?
<nosrednaekim> ader10: this about kstartupconfig...
<lennie> nosrednaekim, I will have a try again
<carlos> nosred: your system are freezing?
<TopAgent> I just reset all konqueror settings to default and that fixed my problem...
<nosrednaekim> carlos: nope... rock stable
<jawee> nosrednaekim: one sec, I'll reproduce it
<ader10> nosrednaekim: you realize it'll be tedious for me to remove kde4 again and install kubuntu-desktop again and write down the error message again to relay it again
<jawee> nosrednaekim: and I think I'll maybe use a pastebin
<ader10> nosrednaekim: I'll go through the trouble if you are pretty sure you can do something about it
<nosrednaekim> ader10: oh... never mind... I was confused ;)
<ader10> :S
<kyled185> I'm curious, the "Get New Widgets" button is disabled in the add widget app in KDE 4, How or where do we get more plasmoids?
<ader10> kyled185: I don't know for sure but kde-look.org might have somthing
<ader10> something
<jawee>    http://pastebin.ca/851620
<musik> jep
<nosrednaekim> kyled185: eventually you will be able to get them from kde-apps
<hunkennalle> the text prompt didnt come up
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: ctrl+alt+f2?
<hunkennalle> yes
<hunkennalle> nothing
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: sorry, I don't know what to say...
<jawee> http://pastebin.ca/851620 is my error I am getting
<hunkennalle> im gonna try the alternativ instalation
<nosrednaekim> jawee: uninstall the kde4game-data, which is an old package
<nosrednaekim> hunkennalle: ok. thats a bit harder... but read the directions and you should be fine
<hunkennalle> ok
<ader10> nosrednaekim: maybe if your 300 or so other friends were actually at the computer us noobs could get some more help ;) It's hard to help everybody by yourself
<[Nige]> nosrednaekim, do you know if there is a new package for knetwork-manager for kde4?
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: no.. there is not
<[Nige]> okay
<[Nige]> :(
<nosrednaekim> ader10: ah! ok... try this...log out, log into kde4, wehn it errors out do NOT log back into gnome. go to ctrl+alt+f2, log in run "cp .xession-errors errors" go back to gdm, log into gnome and pastebin that "errors" file
<ader10> nosrednaekim: ah, smart.
<nosrednaekim> ader10: I think your gnome session was overwriting the errors file
<ader10> yes
<nosrednaekim> hence the GTK warningings
<TopAgent> I have a smart phone, sprint HTC touch and it is quite nice.. Is there any software that I can use to connect it to the system? I have tried some ( kmobile, kandy ) and none seem to find the phone.. I know it is somewhat new but is there any hope other than windows??
<[Nige]> hmm konqueror seems to crash on smb :(
<nosrednaekim> TopAgent: google it...
<TopAgent> k
<g2g591> [Nige]: do you have samba-common installed
<[Nige]> i should do,
<[Nige]> I will check
<[Nige]> g2g591, its installed :)
<[Nige]> or was installed already :S
<ader10> nosrednaekim: alt-f2 didn't work, and ctrl-alt-f# didn't work either, just gave me a blinking cursor. So I tried the failsafe terminal login but I don't think that's what you want. anyway here it is: http://pastebin.com/m6dc1eb01
<nosrednaekim> ok... we'll see
<g2g591> [Nige]: yeah, that means installed. I'm stumped, it worked (a while ago, when I had a nother computer with windows) for me
<adz21c> nosrednaekim: hey, just been fidling with the config file u mentioned, I managed to move panel to other screen (woot) but I can't make it small, i set it to a height of 20 but its still same size, is the panel 56 in height minimum or something do you know?
<[Nige]> g2g591, it crashed  trying to connect to debian server :S
<nosrednaekim> adz21c: I have no clue... i haven't tried fiddling with sizes
<adz21c> nosrednaekim: ok cheers anyway
<nosrednaekim> ader10: hmm lemme check on something
<g2g591> [Nige]:debian server? huh?
<[Nige]> Yer I have debian server at home :) konqueror crashed when trying to connect
<g2g591> [Nige]: Ok, how about I point you to the Linux way of shareing folders, instead of the linux<->Windows way
<[Nige]> g2g591, the folders are shared, it just seems to be a kde 4 thing, it worked with the other version of kde :)
<[Nige]> samba is setup the way it should be
<nosrednaekim> ader10: hum seems to be a common problem
<ader10> nosrednaekim: link
<ader10> ?
<nosrednaekim> ader10: looking for one that actually has a fix ;)
<g2g591> [Nige] well, does it work in the kde 3 version of Konqueror
<osiris> so will kde 4 be an update for dapper ?
<nosrednaekim> osiris: nope :)
<g2g591> osirir: definatly not
<g2g591> osiris:
<[Nige]> g2g591, it used to work fine :)
<nosrednaekim> ader10: ok! run "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<g2g591> osiris: Dapper is an (old) LTS release, it won't be updated with new , relitivly unstable KDE 4.0
<flamesage> Can someone help me get my mic working?
<osiris> k, just wondering
<ader10> Earth to nosrednaekim...
<nosrednaekim> ader10: and run a "df" for me too... your disk may be full
<[Nige]> whooops
<ader10> no, 56 percent disk usage
<ader10> no more
<g2g591> osiris: The next lts release is the very next release, Hardy Heron, It will have a version with kde 4 installed by default
<nosrednaekim> ader10: http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.mandriva/browse_thread/thread/92ebd81eb119c93c
<osiris> kewl.  im waiting for lts
<Raspberry> I'm having DRI problems with my xorg server...
<Raspberry> It says that it's not running
<flamesage> Is anyone here good with mics?
<Raspberry> I checked it last week and It was working fine -- is there anything I can do to get Direct Rendering working again?
<osiris> is anyone else having a problem with smb4k today ? I told it what workgroup to be on, but all is seems to see if the default workgroup of "workgroup"
<g2g591> osiris: I'm using hardy now, I have 722 updates waiting (I'm sorta half way between Gutsy and Hardy)
<ader10> nosrednaekim: Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ader10> /dev/hdd3              32G   18G   12G  61% /
<osiris> im thinking i need to delete the ~/. file for it
<g2g591> osiris: sounds like a decent idea
<nosrednaekim> ader10: could you pastebin the whole output of "df"?
<Rodolfo> hello everybody! ppl still says the next version of Kubuntu 8.04HH(if available to be released) won't be LTS. Is this because of  the new KDE4?
<osiris> g2g591, not to sound rude, but i dont have time anymore to constantly play the update game with all the latest mini versions
<nosrednaekim> Rodolfo: pretty much
<ader10> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/m27345b91
<[Nige]> oh well smb4k still seems to work :)
<g2g591> osiris: oh yeah forgot, Kubuntu hardy wont be lts, but ubuntu hardy will
<osiris> i dont do ANY debugging of packages or beta testing anymore.  just dont have any time anymore
<nosrednaekim> ader10: ok
<[Nige]> I think i like kde 4 :)
<g2g591> Rodolfo: yes, because the devs would have to split their attention too much between 3.5.x and 4.x.y for an extra long time. Canocal made the call, not the Kubuntu devs
<Rodolfo> nosrednaekim: let's assume that the new version comes out! what do you think: either it will be with KDE3.5.8 embedded to be LTS or KDE4 anyway?
<Raspberry> how do you turn on DRI ?
<nosrednaekim> Rodolfo: the new version is out ;)
<g2g591> Rodolfo: There will be 2 releases of hardy, one with 3.5 as default and one with 4 as the default
<Rodolfo> nosrednaekim: I mean to be with Kubuntu HH
<nosrednaekim> Rodolfo: as of today :)
<Rodolfo> g2g591: what?
<nosrednaekim> ader10: i'm out of ideas....
<Rodolfo> g2g591: and where did you see that?
<nosrednaekim> :(
<[Nige]> kde4 now does ntfs ?
<nosrednaekim> Rodolfo: that is whats happening
<g2g591> Rodolfo: a lots of places
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: well, gutsy does
<Rodolfo> g2g591: please mention just one of them
<[Nige]> natively nosrednaekim ?
<Rodolfo> g2g591: I need details
<nosrednaekim> [Nige]: via FUSE
<g2g591> Rodolfo: ill go find them again.....
<nosrednaekim> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Rodolfo> g2g591: thanks :D
<nosrednaekim> meh...
<[Nige]> fair enough, sounds goood to me :)
<[Nige]> oh well
<pierreth> hello
<nosrednaekim> hey pierreth
<pierreth> I am upgrading from version 7.04 to 7.10
<g2g591> Rodolfo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha3/Kubuntu for one\
<Rodolfo> g2g591, nosrednaekim: as far as I knwo, Kubuntu has only 35% of the total downloads counted by Canonical. So the question is if why are they doing that?
<pierreth> is it normal that the upgarde window stay in the same state for a long time?
<jsubl2> what is the best wayto try kde4... 7.10 release or the alphas
<g2g591> Rodolfo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002111.html , answers the 3.5-4 split and your latest question
<nosrednaekim> Rodolfo: for two reasons(as I understand it). 1) kde3 is almost done with its life cycle and they don't want to have to support it for 3 years
<nosrednaekim> 2) they don't want to make KDE4 supported either because its too unstable
<jawee> ok
<g2g591> nosrednaekim: good explaination
<merde> I installed ubuntu.  I installed the drivers from the nvidia page.  It loaded after installing, but after rebooting it didn't work.  So I installed the drivers using apt and that didn't work.  but after that when I hit ctrl+alt+f1 it doesn't show anything
<nosrednaekim> merde: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<merde> kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ok :) did you try using the restrcicted-manager?
<merde> well yeah
<merde> I did all of that
<merde> I have a geforce fx 5200 so the ubuntu drivers don't work
<nosrednaekim> why not?
<merde> I have to compile my own in order for it tow ork
<merde> dunno, it's something about the drivers
<nosrednaekim> oh..ok
<merde> but that's not the problem
<merde> the only way I can get anything is if I boot using the restore option
<merde> otherwise it shows the usplash and load X
<merde> when I type
<merde> ps -e, It shows getty in it, but it won't show
<specialbuddy> how do I get the kde4 effects to work?
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: knew you'd be back... gotta link for you :)
<Rodolfo> g2g591, nosrednaekim: thank you guys for making this clear for me :)
<g2g591> specialbuddy: right click one of the window titles, and click more options, or advanced options or something like that
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes
<Impiety> I'm so officially baffled
<nosrednaekim> Impiety: whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> Rodolfo: NP.... its rather confusing ;)
<Impiety> nosrednaekim: I'm the guy who was using the nickname merde, had to change it because it was used by someone else
<g2g591> Rodolfo: yeah, it is actually rather confusing to us too, sorry if we made it too clear
<LoKi0480> How do you fix Grub Loading Stage 1.5
<LoKi0480> Grub Error 17
<Rodolfo> no problem ;)
<nosrednaekim> Impiety: oh ok...booting normal mode doesn't work at all?
<Impiety> yes it does
<LoKi0480> yeah no boot.
<Impiety> it just doesn't show anything in tty1 or tty2 or tty3
<Impiety> etc
<biovore> LoKi0480: bios problem..  has to do with how the bios reports the disk orders
<nosrednaekim> Impiety: oh... I thin thats an nvidia problem
<g2g591> impiety: to "reserve" a nick name for your self so that others can not use it, /msg NickServ register desired_password
<Impiety> this nick is registered to me
<LoKi0480> it's a new hd
<Impiety> my username is merde so it used that by default
<LoKi0480> what's tty1 or 2 or 3
<Impiety> umm...
<Impiety> when you hit ctrl+alt+f1
<Impiety> it shwos a console
<LoKi0480> oh
<nosrednaekim> Impiety: so X works and everything?
<Impiety> yeah
<Impiety> it works fine
<Impiety> loads gl and everything even compiz
<Impiety> it's pretty
<LoKi0480> i'm running server only
<nosrednaekim> Impiety: yeah... I think thats a bug with the kernel framebuffer and the nvidia driver
<LoKi0480> this has happened before it's really starting to bother me...
<Impiety> hrm
<LoKi0480> any idea's on how to recover other the a fresh os
<nosrednaekim> LoKi0480: boot a liveCD and recover grub
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LoKi0480> i'm using this box a file server, is this because windows machine's are accessing it or is this a common problem
<specialbuddy> I'm having problems when I copy a link from xchat
<specialbuddy> xchat just shuts off
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: use konversation
<specialbuddy> I'm also still having a problem with effects
<specialbuddy> they are on
<nosrednaekim> did you turn the indiviual ones on?
<LoKi0480> i'll try this in the morning, thanks guys...
<specialbuddy> box switch, desktop grid, and taskbar thumnails are all on
<Impiety> nosrednaekim: what do you suggest I do
<osiris> ok, so  according to my testing accross 2 machines, it seems that the samba updates i got today broke smb4k in the fact that it will olny thing it is assigned the default workgroup of workgroup. (this is for dapper)
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: turn on translucency
<osiris> manual mount is fine
<specialbuddy> what does translucency do?  It's on and nothing changed
<nosrednaekim> Impiety: search google... I think there is a hack. search for something like "linux nvidia framebuffer problems"
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: did you hit apply?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<Impiety> nosrednaekim: thanks man
<nosrednaekim> specialbuddy: read that link I sent.. it says how to debug kwin
<specialbuddy> ok
<interfear> If I download the gutsy live cd w/ kde4 can I install kubuntu from there and it will be with kde 4?
<nosrednaekim> interfear: yeah..I believe you can install from that CD
<interfear> nice
<g2g591> Interfear: it probabily will not be 4.0.0 as it just came out today and cd images need to be update
<nosrednaekim> nope... its kde4.0
<interfear> sweet
<interfear> i can't stand gnome anymore
<g2g591> good glad im worng
<interfear> ive been waiting for kde4 so i can switch to kubuntu and play with new toys
<nosrednaekim> g2g591: while it was just RELEASED today.... the packages have been in development for about a week
<g2g591> Im doing an svn update from a checkout a few days before the 4.0 release (about when it was tagged), and there are so many changes
<intelikey> Q. can one watch movies that are blue ray format, from the hdd just like normal dvd iso's ?
<g2g591> manly a bunch of icons
<biovore> yup.. is been very active the last week or so..
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: wow... where'd you get one of those
<g2g591> nosrednaekim: I know it has been sitting around frozen in /branches/4.0 or something
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I think blueray has a new type of encryption .
<intelikey> figures.
<intelikey> so it will be a while eeh
<g2g591> I'm in progress of making a Gentoo install with KDE-svn
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: put dvdJon on it ;)
<nosrednaekim> ok.. bye everyong.. have fun with kde4
<intelikey> ;)
<nosrednaekim> *everyone
<adz21c> cya :-)
<nosrednaekim> or with you 1980's command line...*ahem intelikey ahem* ;)
<g2g591> nosrednaekim: hey don't diss the current state of my gentoo install!
<nosrednaekim> XD
<g2g591> Thank goodness for chroot, im installing kde 4 on gentoo from a Konsole window in Kubuntu
<dbmoodb> hi ah kde 4 released for kubuntu gutsy or only hardy ?
<adz21c> dbmoodb: u can get it on gutsy
<dbmoodb> k
<dbmoodb> ah is it in the repos ?
<dbmoodb> or only from that one  - reading the link
<adz21c> www.kubuntu.org
<adz21c> see the announcement
<dbmoodb> i'm reading it
<adz21c> yea, the full thing is in there
<dbmoodb> but not in the existing repos ?
<dbmoodb> aka my isp
<adz21c> some of its in backports, i think they are moving it there but its not done, so for now try not to mix them, might be worth disabling backports while u install
<dbmoodb> don't have them on
<adz21c> ok
<dbmoodb> mmm kde4base is in the repos i have here
<grul> never gonna give you up! never gonna let you down, never gonna run around and desert you!!!
<adz21c> nope
<g2g591> dbmoodb:well, check the version is the best advice i have for you
<adz21c> yea the version will be 4.0.0
<dbmoodb> kde ?
<dbmoodb> i have here 3.94 in my repo
<adz21c> yea, its not in main repos, it will be in backports i think but its not quite there yet
<dbmoodb> mmm might add the hardy stuff to this - isp should have it in there - its in the hardy repos ?
<adz21c> so launchpads the way
<g2g591> dbmoodb:then use the other repo from the release announcement
<dbmoodb> -trying to get it quota free
<dbmoodb> nar from my isp
<dbmoodb> !iinet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iinet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dbmoodb> meh works in debian
<g2g591> dbmoodb: warning:do not add hardy stuff unless you want an extreamly unstable system
<dbmoodb> :)
<dbmoodb> i run debian etch as my main os
<dbmoodb> so ah hardy backports will do ?
<mschiff_> has anybody tried to create a directory with kubuntu kde 4.0.0?
<g2g591> dbmoodb: hardy backports are packages that won't make it into hardy, use gutsy backports instead
<dbmoodb> ah
<adz21c> mschiff_: i interestly can't.....
<g2g591> dbmoodb: i run Kubuntu, its sorta half way between Gutsy and Hardy,
<g2g591> dbmoodb: I havn't bothered finishing hte upgrade  yet
<dbmoodb> eh ?
<mschiff_> adz21c: yes you can't ;)
<dbmoodb> i'm playing with ubuntu now
<mschiff_> there is no menu option for it...
<dbmoodb> well kg/ubuntu
<adz21c> thats just weird
<adz21c> lol
<g2g591> dbmoodb: I've played around with Debian testing and Unstable, it works pretty well, but it doesn't seem to work as well as *buntu
<dbmoodb> .....
<dbmoodb> g2g ?
<g2g591> dbmoodb: ?
<dbmoodb> ubuntu and kubuntu sync with debian testing every 6 months or so i believe then fix it up so yeah, it will be very different to what you run
<dbmoodb> debian etch is what you run if you want a stable, fast etc. built distro
<dbmoodb> just like some one told me not to add hardy stuff, i recommend using stable for debian
<intelikey> here here !
<g2g591> dbmoodb: I don't like stability :p
<Aulus> When I follow the directions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php, I get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/0QeOcI53.html. Could someone help me with fixing this?
<g2g591> dbmoodb: I like testing things when they are brand new and potentally unstable
<intelikey> g2g591 then use vesta
<g2g591> intellikey: vista is half baked and slow as crap, its what lead me to use linux
<dbmoodb> so then why do you say that debian testing and unstable are different to ubuntu mm?
<dbmoodb> oh really g2g
<dbmoodb> you are the first vista linux switch i know by net
<intelikey> g2g591 thought you "don't like stability" :)))
<sFEARs> i get a "no space left on device" error when i try to make kpkg.. anyone know how i can clear up some space.. i have 20 gigs left on the hard drive
<g2g591> dbmoodb: well, Kubuntu made configuring a bunch of stuff like nvidia drivers a lot easier
<dbmoodb> apt-get install localpurge
<adz21c> Aulus: try installing just kdebase-kde4 see what it says thats not going to be installed
<dbmoodb> g2g ... ah not really
<dbmoodb> brb
<sFEARs> is that to me dbmoodb
<sFEARs> localpurge
<intelikey> sFEARs you could clear out the archive cache   you could empty the trash     you could even set the reserved blocks to a lower percent
<sFEARs> i get an error about writing to /tmp
<g2g591> intelikey: well Hardy isn't stable, thats what im running
<dbmoodb> it has been said that nvidia one-liner is apt-get install nvidia-kernel-2.6-`uname -r | sed 's,.*-,,g'` nvidia-settings nvidia-glx && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (if you're on amd64, also install nvidia-glx-ia32. Using sarge? Ask me about <nvidia_sarge>. Homegrown or kernel from testing/sid: <nvidia_post_etch>. If you're using a Geforce2 or older: <nvidia_legacy>.
<dbmoodb> that too
<dbmoodb> apt-get clean
<Aulus> adz21c: here's the output: http://rafb.net/p/Wfq8ee46.html
<intelikey> sFEARs if that dont do it for you   you can always start deleting crap    :)))
<sFEARs> i was having the same error on "make xconfig" i cleared the trashed & it worked.. but now i'm getting the same error again on make kpkg.. but i have lots of space left on the drive
<dbmoodb> that is how you would do it in debian g2g
<g2g591> dbmoodb: I know how to install nvidia drivers by hand, but the Ubuntu one liner to install is apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sFEARs> i have over 20 gigs left.. that has to be enough
<intelikey> sFEARs try running it as root ?
<dbmoodb> ah how do i add backports mmm
<sFEARs> did run as root
<dbmoodb> is it blah/ gutsy-backports ?
<adz21c> Aulus: keep choosing the lowest level of each of that outputs apps till u get something with a different message, so for example now try kdebase-bin-kde4, and if that just gets loads of such and such wont be installed, keep trying till u get something different
<g2g591> dbmoodb: /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sh Nvidia(someotherstuffiforgot).pkg && /etc/init.d/kdm start
<intelikey> sFEARs and it errors with no space left   as root ?
<sFEARs> yup.. sudo -s -H
<sFEARs> as well as sudo make kpkg
<sFEARs> i tried both ways
<intelikey> sFEARs pastebin    cat /proc/mounts /proc/partitions   for me.
<dbmoodb> mmm?
<sFEARs> alright
<dbmoodb> for backports ?..
<dbmoodb> !backport
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<g2g591> dbmoodb: no, theres a check box in adept
<dbmoodb> eh
<pepe> can anyone help me with amsn and compiz-fusion? my computer freezes wen I start Amsn
<dbmoodb> oh i see it now
<sFEARs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Aulus> adz21c: could you share your sources.list file? Nothing's working
<g2g591> dbmoodb:to enable backports, run kdesu adept_manager, then click adept, then click manage repositories, then click the updates tab then click unsupported updates
<dbmoodb> ok now to get kde4 - is there a metapackage in packports ?
<dbmoodb> i did g2g
<adz21c> Aulus: mines just the standard kubuntu main, universe, multiverse and the other, updates and the ppa in the announcement
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51623/
<kristjan_> I need a program that records my desktop to video
<dbmoodb> apt-get install kd4 ? rofl
<intelikey> sFEARs k.  looking...
<g2g591> dbmoodb: not sure
<dbmoodb> oh and why is the flash plugin broken - adobe ?
<g2g591> dbmoodb:not sure (can't remember)
<biovore> yup
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dbmoodb> ... rofl
<kristjan_> *screen capturing program to be more specific
<dbmoodb> time till fix tho ?
<intelikey> sFEARs one more thing   df -h
<Aulus> "Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1) but 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed" wouldn't this mean I have the wrong stuff? I'm on gutsy
<intelikey> the free space may be at the wrong place.
<FaiDillinGer> i love kubuntu
<Zombocom> same here
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51624/
<sFEARs> ohh.. i see it now
<intelikey> sFEARs yeah.  you are running out of space on the root fs     784M  92% /     that's where /tmp is.
<adz21c> Aulus: no both versions of libstdc++6 are availble in gutsy, try upgrading it
<adz21c> Aulus:
<intelikey> sFEARs try emptying the package cache      sudo apt-get clean
<intelikey> then check the    df -h     see what you gained.
<sFEARs> alright
<pepe> please, I want to use AMSN but my computer freezes when I start it...
<sFEARs> crap.. still downloading.. i'll try that once apt is done
<FaiDillinGer> what a pity
<sFEARs> i did do that earlier though..and it still runs out of space
<intelikey> sFEARs apt probably wont get done,  it will probably errror out
<dbmoodb> :) i love my isp
<sFEARs> i understand
<sFEARs> i compiled a kernel the other day with no problems.. i wonder what files it left behind i can delete
<dbmoodb> mmm i do not feel your pain add a nas device
<dbmoodb> or use mine if you want :)
<kristjan_> if anyone interested - krecordmydesktop is good enough for such task
<Aulus> adz21c: I tried that, how could I correct the error "The following packages have been kept back:"?
<dbmoodb> apt-upgrade ?
<dbmoodb> mmm  -hopes kde4 will look better than 3
<sFEARs> i can empty the /usr/src folder with no problems right?
<adz21c> Aulus: its just a matter of satisfying dependencies, packages are kept back if you can't forefill all the dependencies
<dbmoodb> - sfears didn't you just say you compiled a kernel ?
<sFEARs> yeah
<dbmoodb> so where did you put the kernel to compile it ?
<sFEARs> /usr/src
<dbmoodb> and you got which package to install it ?
<sFEARs> i think
<sFEARs> kpkg
<intelikey> sFEARs you might also do something like    du -sSxh /    to see where that 9g of root fs went   that would be a lot of system.       and yes you can empty /usr/src  but if you don't keep the makefule   you may not be able to uninstall
<dbmoodb> ah no i mean the linux kernel package to get the soruce
<dbmoodb> sfears - got another comp ?
<sFEARs> i downloaded from kernel.org
<interfear> how do i get sound to work in kubuntu? it worked fine in ubuntu 7.10
<dbmoodb> oh ... not via - ok fine
<sFEARs> yeah, but it's not online
<dbmoodb> eh ?
<dbmoodb> i take it you are not at home then
<michael__> kde 4 is out sweet
<sFEARs> so you said that if i delete the files from /usr/src i won't be able to uninstall??
<g2g591> dbmoodb:I'd recommend you put your source in /usr/src/kernelversion then replace the /usr/src/linux symlink so it links to your kernel source instead of the preinstalled
<Aulus> um, is a 'dist-upgrade' for gusty supposed to remove kdm?
<dbmoodb> eh ? tis not me with the kernel
<sFEARs> <~~~ kernel problems
<sFEARs> and that's what i did g2g591
<intelikey> sFEARs what you build has to be uninstalled the same way it's installed.   that's all i'm saying.
<dbmoodb> i was just saying that so as to go - well if you delete it then how will you recompile
<dbmoodb> - sfears - should be
<intelikey> and the   command i should have gave was   du -cSxh / | sort -n
<dbmoodb> how do i build deps and stuff mm? - trying to get kdebase-bin-kde4 to install
<g2g591> dbmoodb:you have to explictly tell it to install the dependancies, for some reason
<intelikey> the two biggest dirs i have are   1020K   /usr/share/doc/blt/html
<intelikey> 1020K   /usr/share/icons/kdeclassic/32x32/actions
<sFEARs> well i'll delte everything other than the current kernel i'm compiling
<dbmoodb> - what command is that ?
<sFEARs> mabey that would free up enough space
<dbmoodb> --build-deps ?
<michael__> hello everyone i was tryin just earlier on to set a specific app kwrite to open txt files so i right clicked and was tryin but it wasn't configurin it was still askin for an app to open the note file and now  everytime i open other doc even program i get this error message statin
<michael__> application/octet-stream
<michael__> wat does that mean
<g2g591> dbmoodb: perhaps?
<sFEARs> i'm not interested in using the kernel i compiled the other day anyway, how would i uninstall it?
<g2g591> sFEARs:cd ing to the directory with the source of that kernel and using make uninstall
<sFEARs> cool
<michael__> Could not find mime type application/octet-stream
<snarkster> im not so sure I wan.. :( amd I crazy?na change to kde4 right now
<dbmoodb> - main comp / main os ?
<corinth> I installed Kubuntu through the kubuntu-desktop metapackage. During setup, I selected gdm as my default. What is the command to run that tool again in konsole so I can select kdm?
<sFEARs> could i also create a symlink on my /home folder & compile in there on the partition where i have plenty of space?
<g2g591> michael_:try rebooting, see if its a temporary issue
<sFEARs> or does it need to be done in the /src folder?
<g2g591> corinth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<intelikey> sFEARs yes you can
<corinth> g2g591: Ah, thanks so much!
<snarkster> let me try that again as it didnt come out right.. Im not sure I wanna goto kde 4. :( amd I crazy?
<sFEARs> amd I crazy.. good sales pitch
<intelikey> sFEARs if you make  ln -s /home/something/ro/other /usr/src    but /usr/src has to not exist first.
<g2g591> snarkster: let me tell you what you think and will do, you will go 3.5 and go back to 4.1 when it is released
<intelikey> then all that goes into the /usr/src will be in your home
<michael__> g2g591_: i did reboot and i got a whole heap of error box statin the same crap upon start up into the desktop
<_gtt_> anyone gotten kppp to work with GPRS?
<dbmoodb> E: Build-Depends dependency for kdeartwork-kde4 cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package kdebase-dev-kde4 can satisfy version requirements
<sFEARs> has to NOT exist?
<dbmoodb> .... great
<snarkster> i dont under stand why it keeps doing that
<snarkster> oh so 4.0 isnt that great?
<intelikey> sFEARs yeah  you can't creat a link with the name of an existing inode.   i.e.  move /usr/src first
<adz21c> snarkster: its not really ready .. its released for early adopters to weed out the many bugs
<specialbuddy> I'm still having a hard time getting kde4 effects to work
<Ahmuck> will kubuntu run from a usb key?
<g2g591> snarkster: a lot of features that were in 3.5 are missing from 4.0 , but will be reimplimented for 4.1 or later. I bet 3.0 was missing lots of features too
<sFEARs> give me a minute.. i'm a little confused on the symlink thing
<g2g591> Ahmuck: If you have a really huge usb key and put lots of effort into it
<snarkster> its the target first then the source
<intelikey> sFEARs example of the full migration.    sudo mv /usr/src /home && sudo ln -s /home/src /usr/src
<dbmoodb> mnmmm backports upgrading
<dbmoodb> - do you think i can do back afterwards rofl
<intelikey> that will free up a lot of space on the root fs and permanantly move everything in /usr/src to the home fs    even newly installed source.
<specialbuddy> so is anyone else having trouble getting the effects to work?
<adz21c> specialbuddy: you mean the desktop effects?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<adz21c> yea i can't even alt+tab at the mo
<specialbuddy> I know that my graphics card is working
<intelikey> sFEARs you will access it just like you always did,  or with the real path /home/src
<g2g591> dbmoodb:it is rather hard to downgrade and there are packages in kubuntu that won't install in debian
<sFEARs> do i have to link /usr/src? could i link (ln -s) source file directory (/home/user/folder/kernel-2.#) to a directory with plenty of space (/home/user/folder/linux)?
<snarkster> yah I didnt see that either in RC2
<dbmoodb> ?
<dbmoodb> g2g i'm using ubuntu atm
<adz21c> specialbuddy: it doesn't even do a simple minimize effect
<g2g591> dbmoodb:it is rather hard to downgrade still
<specialbuddy> mine either, adz21c
<sFEARs> and then make kpkg in the /home/user/folder/linux directory?
<dbmoodb> - well i think i can do it
<intelikey> sFEARs you can do the /usr/src  or any subdirrectory thereof.  yes.
<g2g591> dbmoodb:but backports are fine stable packages
<dbmoodb> just break and isolate packages then remove all without a target
<snarkster> I monkied around with the graphics effects and lost everything lol
<adz21c> audios there that (Y) and thats been the hard bit for me in the past :-P
<intelikey> sFEARs but you need to move it first.  else you gain nothing.
<intelikey> same exapmle applies.  only the paths change.
<dbmoodb> mm tis hot -28C here
<intelikey> sFEARs example of the full migration.    sudo mv /usr/src /home && sudo ln -s /home/src /usr/src
<snarkster> wow fing cold
<dbmoodb> - i mean 28c
<dbmoodb> kill the minus
<snarkster> oh
<dbmoodb> - my fault
<dbmoodb> it is 301k :)
<sFEARs> alright.. i think i see what's going on there
<ebovine> Say, does anyone know how to change which mixer channel the volume buttons on my keyboard control and change it from jumping 10% at a time in Gutsy?
<dbmoodb> ah is kde4 in hardy then ?
<intelikey> in the example the new /usr/src is a symbolic link pointing to the /home/src which is on the other partition and contains all the data.   the system still accesses it through the /usr/src/* path as if nothing moved/changed.   @ sFEARs
<sFEARs> cool.. sounds like that will work just fine
<intelikey> yep.
<corinth> I'm having a problem viewing webcam on Kopete. When a friends sends a request to view, I see the pop up. I accept it, but at the moment it tries to load it Kopete crashes. I've pasted the crash output here: http://pastebin.com/m68cffbc
<corinth> Please help?
<specialbuddy> well
<specialbuddy> I have tried out kde4 and it's cool but I'm going to go back to what kubuntu 7.10 came with.  Can't use effects and applications keep crashing
<Ahmuck> g2g591, 1 and/or 2 gig usb key?
<dbmoodb> special
<dbmoodb> how did you upgrade tho ?
<dbmoodb> - i'm getting unmet deps
<lunar-raven> this is really weird..why would amarok only be finding like half of my collection when it scans? im using the old amarok in kde4
<linuxmce_> I installed a bluetooth device - ubuntu sees it just fine  - but I can't connect to it.  It shows that it is scanning and finds my phone - but won't connect. Is there a way to remvoe the device and start over?
<dbmoodb> eh
<dbmoodb> ah hcitool attach or bind i think you do
<iN00DLE> is that like taking your old g/f for a spin in your new car, lunar-raven ?
<lunar-raven> haha
<lunar-raven> yes
<lunar-raven> i think it is
<maduser> is kde4 good?
<maduser> currently installing it
<maduser> do you run it from log in?
<mike_> kde4 is good
<corinth> maduser: Iit looks nice, though still pretty uncomplete. 4.1 will be nice, I think.
<mike_> but I myself am going to wait till 8.04 to come out before I install it
<hunkennalle> do you have to download it and instal it through iso?
<maduser> I getting the packages
<corinth> hunkennalle: No, no.
<lunar-raven> kde is pretty nice. it's missing a few things , but it works well for me
<lunar-raven> and it's really fast
<mike_> just get the live cd
<lunar-raven> kde 4*
<corinth> hunkennalle: kubuntu.org has a nice instruction list on how to get it.
<hunkennalle> from kubutu.org?
<hunkennalle> ok
<ScottG> just installed KDE4 final.. in it right now..
<hunkennalle> im downloading it
<corinth> hunkennalle: You can just install it through terminal, heh.
<hunkennalle> its pretty slow though... 180kb/s
<ScottG> how on earth do you resize the bottom panel? Icon size change attempts didn't work :)
<corinth> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<DaWolffe> i have 7.04 was thinking of upgrading to gutsy, then kde 4, but i am thinking it would be faster just to get the live cd?
<lunar-raven> at the moment you can't resize the panel
<lunar-raven> =[
<intelikey> DaWolffe probably so.
<lunar-raven> plasma isn't finished
<corinth> So many missing icons in the menu :-/
<se7en> somebody found a way to change the size of the taskbar or add a quicklaunch in kde4
<dbmoodb> ah is there a way to move all packages back to the previous version aka from backports back to gutsy
<maduser> amg
<maduser> kde4 kicks ass
<mike_> indeed
<maduser> so beautiful
<Skyblast> kde4 is gonna be so cool... when all the other apps are Qt4, heheh.
<fildo> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<Skyblast> IMO, it seems a little incomplete as it is for day to day use. Once everyone catches up and all the features get in it's gonna be awesome
<mike_> agreed
<Skyblast> but right now... you can't even adjust the panel size... that's kinda... off. ;)
<mrtimbo> when they fix the panel i might switch
<Skyblast> I'll install it of course to play with... but until hardy comes out and I see what's doing there, I'll stick with my uber awesome 3.5
<lunar-raven> ive been using it all day..i dont need to resize the panel
<mrtimbo> I downloaded it
<Skyblast> I've already made a big switch for the month... doing away with Windows :)
<lunar-raven> i can handle it like that til' the next release
<lunar-raven> ;)
<mrtimbo> of course i had to use ktorrent cause the others were too slow
<dbmoodb> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<dbmoodb> fine
<mrtimbo> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sFEARs> what's the make uninstall command? i get an error when i "make uninstall" : make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<sFEARs> make -u?
<snarkster> later
<dbmoodb> ok how can i use apt-get to install a certain version then ?
<mrtimbo> are you in the directory that you did "make' sFEARs
<se7en> i lost my taskbar in kde4 ...
<sFEARs> ohhh.. no, that was an old symlink in the linux directory, i've since made a new symlink to the linux directory
<mitch_> Just installed KDE4. I usually use PCM set as the master channel in KMix, but changing PCM isn't having any affect.
<sFEARs> i guess i'd have to remake a symlink? & make uninstall?
<cyber> how many kubuntu depolyments of KDE4 so far ?
<se7en> somebody know how i get the taskbar in kde4 back
<maduser> click that ugly thing in the top right
<maduser> its a wiget
<se7en> madrock_: i tried to start conky and that killed the taskbab
<mitch_> I want to resize the application launcher a bit, know how anyone?
<mikey> does this sound like an ok intro for my myspace: "hi my name is mike bailey, some of my interests include killa beez, da mystery of chessboxin, bringing the ruckus, and philsophy, specifically those theories which relate to cash ruling everything around us, c.r.e.a.m, get the money, dolla dolla bill yall."
<sFEARs> i'd big up ODB aka Big Baby Jesus aka Dirt McGirt etc...
<Blinkiz> Am having problem understanding how to burn a cd iso file with command line tool cdrecord. "cdrecord -v myisofile.iso" make the burn start but then a error message comes up, "cdrecord: CUE sheet still not accepted", "cdrecord: Cannot send CUE sheet." and "cdrecord: Could not write Lead-in.". Finally "cdrecord: fifo had 128 puts and 0 gets." What should I do to be able to burn a normal iso file with cdrecord?
<sFEARs> Blinkiz, are you running as root?
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: have tried both
<sFEARs> mabey there is a -tag you need to specify to let it know it's burning an ISO file.. when you use GUI's you always need to specify that it's an ISO and not a regular data disk
<sFEARs> mabey check the man page for cdrecord & scan for iso options
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: okay.
<anubis_> kwin crashes above 800x600?
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: here is the complete output of cdrecord: http://pastebin.com/d77c09068
<sFEARs> cdrecord: No write mode specified.
<sFEARs> cdrecord: Asuming -sao mode.
<sFEARs> cdrecord: If your drive does not accept -sao, try -tao.
<sFEARs> might have something to do with it.. -sao mabey (sector at once) -tao (track at once) and -dao (disk at once)
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: My DVD burner is a new one and should support them all
<sFEARs> internal, USB?
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: in man page for cdrecord there is alot about mkisofs. But I belive I don't have to use mkisofs because I already have an iso file. Right?
<sFEARs> i think i've had a problem like that before, and i believe it was a bad connection
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: Its a Pioneer DVR-212 that is connected with SATA-150
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: I have succesfully burned with that DVD from Windows XP installed on the same computer.
<sFEARs> The output of mkisofs can then be sent to a CDROM writer with a utility such as cdrecord.
<[Nige]> anyone know how to get the panel back in KDE 4?
<sFEARs> sounds like that might be the option in the GUI to burn and ISO image instead of a data disk.. but i'm not sure
<anubis_> could someone using kde4 and a nvidia card please link me to a xorg.conf that will allow higher resolution that 800x600?
<se7en> please me my help kde4 taskbar is gone ...
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: I specified -tao option and now cdrecord is burning the cd iso. Why?
<anubis_> like pastebin your xorg.conf?
<anubis_> please
<sFEARs> anubis_, ctrl+alt+f1 and log into a shell.. then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and pick nvidia as the driver and pick higher resolutions when it prompts for them
<[Nige]> se7en, right click your desktop click on widgets and add task manager, you can drag it to the panel
<sFEARs> might have something to do with the ISO since it's a single file mabey? support for large files perhaps?
<anubis_> sFEARs: I've done that
<Blinkiz> sFEARs: Anyway, you solved my problem. Thank you for the help :)
<anubis_> which is why I asked for the file
<sFEARs> i don't have my nvidia enabled right now so my xorg wouldn't help
<sFEARs> no problem Blinkiz
<anubis_> kwin crashes at the higher resolution
<sFEARs> might have one backed up though.. hold on
<anubis_> I did not say I am unable to choose a higher resolution
<anubis_> there is a page which talks of kde4 kwin and nvidia
<anubis_> if someone could just link me?
<se7en> well i found out that you can add kmenu clock and so on and build your own taskbar but i would like the old one back [Nige]
<[Nige]> i think you need to go back to KDE 3.5 for that se7en
<sFEARs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<se7en> [Nige]: i had the problem weeks before and someone told me to del ?? file and it worked
<sFEARs> anubis_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51632/
<flamesage> Where can I find the wallpapers used in KDE4.0?
<cyber> is kde4 anygood ?
<hydrogen> thats a fairly loaded question
<hydrogen> that will get you a wide range of answers
<hydrogen> none of which will be tailored to fit you
<jay-oh-en> please can soembody help me
<hydrogen> !ask | jay-oh-en
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<anubis_> did not see that, thanks sFEARs
<jay-oh-en> everytime i turn my computer on my computer goes to a black screen with a white line blinking
<jay-oh-en> hydrogen: yeah thanks for the ask that just helps everybody if you would just wait for me to type my question you wouldnt have needed that
<jay-oh-en> where are the tty's located?
<mikey>  /dev ?
<jay-oh-en> i mean the exact location
<mikey>  /dev/ttyp0
<jay-oh-en> like i mean tty3 tty4 tty5 tty6
<jay-oh-en> stdin: you there?
<Some_Person> what packages would i need to create a full KDE4 install?
<Some_Person> i currently have plain ol' ubuntu and want to add KDE4
<DreadKnight> Some_Person: add the PPA and then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install kde4"
<Sylphid> hello all..i just installed kde4 and now i have a volume box in the middle of my screen that i cant move or get rid of
<hydrogen> cool
<Some_Person> which PPA?
<hydrogen> !kde4 > Some_Person
<DreadKnight> Some_Person: the kde4 launchpad ppa, but i think the packages have been backported into official repository, so try the second part with the update and install
<Some_Person> thank you
<Some_Person> there are kde4 stable packages in backports
<DreadKnight> Some_Person: there should be, not 100% if all the packages have been uploaded, just woke up, need to check :)
<Some_Person> yeah, there is no "kde4" package in there
<DreadKnight> ok, wait a sec
<sfears> so i kde 3.5.8 KDE4?? wtf?
<sfears> *is
<DreadKnight> Some_Person:  there is probably kde4-core, but that's that is just the main thingy ...
<virtualx> no
<Some_Person> no
<basy> what is dafault screensaver daemon for kubuntu?
<virtualx> kde 3.5 is 3.5
<sfears> figured
<biovore> kde 3.9x is beta for kde4
<Some_Person> there is no kde4-core
<DreadKnight> Some_Person: Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> i know how usefull those PPA's can be
<virtualx> follow the instructions on the kbuntu page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<mikey> http://youtube.com/watch?v=UyH-3ruD0ik
<virtualx> does anyone know how to hide the plasma (kicker) bar in KDE4?
<hydrogen> just wait long enough and it'll probably disappear
<DreadKnight> virtualx: those instruction delete parts of your kde3 ;) they're very crappy
<hydrogen> accoridng to many reports
<Some_Person> oh, and once i get kde4 installed, is there a way to automatically hide the KDE apps in GNOME and vice-versa?
<virtualx> I didn't notice any files get removed
<DreadKnight> hydrogen: you mean you want your old menu?
<virtualx> what parts of KDE3 are gone?
<DreadKnight> Some_Person: no but you could "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<hydrogen> err
<Some_Person> why the heck would i do that?
<hydrogen> that wouldn't do at all what he wanted
<DreadKnight> virtualx: it deleted things like konqueror etc
<basy> anybody know the name of process that run screensaver?
<hydrogen> Some_Person: theres no easy way to separate out kde and gnome apps
<Some_Person> i know theres a script that does work, not sure if it works for kde4
<hydrogen> virtualx: I /think/ if you open up ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and delete anything referring to Containments[2]
<hydrogen> and then log in again
<hydrogen> it may disappear
<virtualx> DreadKnight: not on my end - did you follow the link I posted?
<virtualx> konqueror works fine
<DreadKnight> virtualx: you can delete kicker from the panel, and replacing it with the old one by dragging it directly from the add widgets menu ;)
<flamesage> Does anyone know where I can find the KDE 4.0 wallpapers?
<DreadKnight> virtualx: yes
<hydrogen> DreadKnight: once again.. you are answering ac ompletely different question that what is being asked
<virtualx> DreadKnight: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc doesn't exist
<hydrogen> virtualx: you might need to log out of kde4 first
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> it might be ~/.kde4 also
<hydrogen> probably is
<DreadKnight> virtualx, hydrogen: it's .kde4  ...
<Sylphid> hello all..i just installed kde4 and now i have a volume box in the middle of my screen that i cant move or get rid of
<hydrogen> wasn't sure how the kubuntu packages did it
<Some_Person> here is the script i've used in the past (with kde3), can anyone say if it'll work for kde4? http://zelut.org/projects/misc/menu-cleaner.sh
<hydrogen> kde4 is freedesktop compliant
<virtualx> DreadKnight: thanks...
<hydrogen> but I'm not sure how that will effect your script Some_Person
<virtualx> I'm gonna give this a shot...
<hydrogen> I don't know enough about the menuing system to guess :)
<Some_Person> script just removes kde apps from gnome and gnome apps from kde (which i really want(
<hydrogen> right, but it comes down to how does it detect it
<Sylphid> anyone?
<Some_Person> the 2 relevent lines of code:
<Some_Person> cd /usr/share/applications/kde/
<Some_Person> for i in *; do echo "OnlyShowIn=KDE" >> $i; done &>/dev/null
<hydrogen> the location may have changed
<hydrogen> kde4 might be installed somewhere different
<inaety> I have the flash plugin installed however flash doesn't work with konqueror4
<biovore> yeah.. konqueror4 has some work to do do
<jayohen> sub[t]rnl: hey are you there
<inaety> biovore: is that a known bug?
<jayohen> sub[t]rnl: i really need help
<biovore> yes.. havn't done any of the netscape wrapper stuff yet..
<inaety> biovore: the konqueror-nsplugin? it does nothing...all that happens is an annoying box pops up
<biovore> well.. let me check..  I havn't tried with the new deb's
<inaety> are there new ones as of less than 24 hours ago?
<anubis_> still stuck in 800x600
<anubis_> weird
<anderson> someone have a problem with brightness control (fn+F4:F5 keys) in kubuntu 7.10... can i fix this?
<anubis_> my fonts are anti-aliased and nice
<sfears> how do you move an entire directory
<anubis_> but stuck in the 800x600, should I enable the 96dpi force from the kde settings menu?
<jayohen> everytime i restart my computer it goes to a black screen with a white line blinking in the top left corner (this is after boot after grub and loading screen this happens right before the login screen) please help ill greatly appreciate it
<sfears> sudo mv /tmp /home && ln -s /home/tmp /tmp
<sfears> gives me an error about /tmp being a directory
<biovore> actualy.. flash is working here with the kubuntu kde4 stufff
<inaety> biovore: i'm sorry?
<anubis_> I don't know where its getting these settings from, because my xorg.conf telling it nothing like this?
<keesercc> does anyone here have experience with crontab?
<anderson> i need help!!
<biovore> I have used it..  Not lately though..
<alex__> мать вашу есть кто то из России?
<inaety> biovore: nevermind about flash...have you installed okular? i get this when i try http://pastebin.com/m3ec23571
<jayohen> everytime i restart my computer it goes to a black screen with a white line blinking in the top left corner (this is after boot after grub and loading screen this happens right before the login screen) please help ill greatly appreciate it
<andersonflas> flash dont work with konqueror
<biovore> nope.. I havn't messede with okular.
<biovore> flash is working here in konqueror
<andersonflas> sry...
<flamesage> How did you get flash working biovore?
<andersonflas> flash dont work pretty good in konqueror
<flamesage> ... what?
<inaety> biovore: what did you install
<andersonflas> install firefox...
<biovore> yeah flash crashes alot
<flamesage> Speak proper english.
<flamesage> Oh ok.
<andersonflas> sry
<flamesage> I just use firefox :)
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<biovore> ^ did a manual install
<flamesage> I know ubotu!  Shut up!
<flamesage> :P
<biovore> then tell konqueror to scan for plugins
 * Some_Person kills ubotu
<flamesage> me smacks ubotu
 * flamesage smacks ubotu
<inaety> i also pointed konqueror to a directory i made with the tar from adobe
<biovore> need to have the netscape plugin wrapper thing..
<flamesage> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<flamesage> Hmm
<biovore> the tar is like a zip.. you need to extract it and take the .so file and place it into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jayohen> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flamesage> Has anyone tried Office 2003 or Counter Strike / HL2 with the new version of WINE?
<jayohen> everytime i restart my computer it goes to a black screen with a white line blinking in the top left corner (this is after boot after grub and loading screen this happens right before the login screen) please help ill greatly appreciate it
<inaety> biovore: i extracted it to ~/.flash and just had konqueror go to that directory
<inaety> but ill install nsplugins too
<anubis_> if Icould get outta this 800x600, I could actually use the desktop again
<biovore> sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<Unferth> what command should I run to install kde4?
<inaety> biovore: do i need konqueror-nsplugins?
<jayohen> am i being ignored?
<Cthuloid> jayohen, I had that issue. I had to change what resolution grub was setting my console to start at.
<biovore> I have it installed here as well
<andersonflas> someone has with control of the brightness of notebook?
<jayohen> Cthuloid: its worked for like 6 months until now?
<inaety> biovore: i dont have that package in my repos
<andersonflas> someone has problems with control of the brightness of notebook?
<jayohen> Cthuloid: i need to know where the tty's are located so i can mv tty3.bak tty3 and so on
<jayohen> Cthuloid: maybe you could look for my problem on google for me please? im in recovery mode right now and im in irssi
<biovore> inaety: probably don't have the correct repo to get it.. packages.ubuntu.com claims its in (util) repo..
<hongman> oh no
<flamesage> Any cool looking wallpapers you guys suggest?
<hongman> i didn't get my daily snack
<biovore> inaety: Probably need multiverse and universe repos enabled
<hongman> anyways, guys what's the difference between kubuntu and xubuntu?
<biovore> kde vs xfce4
<biovore> gui interface that running by default..
<inaety> biovore: i might have forgotten to enable those
<jayohen> can somebody look up my problem on google for me
<Cthuloid> One second jayohen while I look something up.
<jayohen> Cthuloid: thanks
<flamesage> !wallpaper
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<inaety> biovore: are you running amd64
<anubis_> http://pastebin.com/d6640632c
<biovore> inaety: yes
<virtualx> anyone know how to hide the plasma bar (kicker) in KDE4 ??
<hydrogen> virtualx: I told you that above..
<jayohen> flamesage: love how you get ignored?
<anubis_> http://pastebin.com/d6640632c
<inaety> biovore: they dont have an i686 download which i guess is why i can't apt-get it
<anubis_> I'm stuck with 800x600
<Cthuloid> jayohen, could you check your grub menu.lst for me?
<jayohen> Cthuloid: for what?
<anubis_> same xorg.conf works fine with gnome
<anubis_> xfce etc
<biovore> inaety: Its installed on my x86 box as well..
<virtualx> anyone know how to hide the plasma bar (kicker) in KDE4 ??
<inaety> biovore: what the heck...should i just try the amd one
<hydrogen> stop spamming and start paying attention
<Cthuloid> On the default boot option, the kernel line, anything that is like "vga=" some number
<sfears> will ln-s /home/tmp /tmp cause the /tmp folder to be the symlink? or do i have that backwards?
<hydrogen> you need to delete anything in plasma-appletsrc that refers to Containments[2]
<jayohen> Cthuloid: what number should it be?
<hydrogen> thats backwards sfears
<biovore> inaety: you on gusty?
<jayohen> where is grub located
<hydrogen> its ln -s SOURCE DESTIONATION
<inaety> biovore: yep
<Cthuloid> /boot/grub/
<jayohen> Cthuloid: ok hold on
<jayohen> brb
<biovore> inaety: you have "gusty-updates" repo inabled?
<biovore> also don't forget to "sudo apt-get update" if you change apt's settings
<inaety> yes for universe and multiverse
<inaety> the only thing i dont have are backports
<Sylphid> just installed kde4 and i have a volume box stuck in the middle of my screen .. anyone know how to get rid of it?
<biovore> inaety: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe <-- you have that line?
<sfears> is it the display for turning the volume up & down Sylphid?
<se7en> somebody got conky running on kde4
<sfears> mabey for some reason the screen isn't refreshing?
<sfears> maybe*
<Sylphid> sfears: its not part of kmix
<Sylphid> sfears: im not sure what it is
<virtualx> hydrogen - I do, but all the setings are restored upon login
<inaety> yes and the same but for deb-src, biovore
<virtualx> :(
<sfears> do you have volume buttons on you keyboard.. and when you press them does the volume box update?
<hydrogen> virtualx: you need to do it while plasma isn't running
<hydrogen> it saves settings on exit
<biovore> inaety: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/konqueror-nsplugins
<console_jockey> I've been having some trouble playing mp3's on my kubuntu gutsy install.  I removed and reinstall a number of packages in an attempt to fix the problem and now, sadly, I still can't play mp3 and my kaffeine player doesnt play mpg's.  any ideas?
<hydrogen> so you can try kquitapp plasma from konsole
<hydrogen> you may have to do it twice, as it trys to autorestart itself once
<virtualx> hydrogen:  thanks... I guess I should of thougt of that...
<Sylphid> sfears: yes i have them but it does not change the screen (the buttons are function keys not seperate)
<hydrogen> once its gone, edit the file
<hydrogen> then run plasma
<inaety> biovore: i already install konqueror-nsplugins. you wanted me to install nspluginwrapper
<virtualx> thanks
<biovore> inaety: I have them both
<sfears> is it only on the desktop or does it show up on top of other windows you have open?
<jayohen> Cthuloid: its vga=795
<Sylphid> sfears: its always on top of every window
<inaety> biovore: the nspluginwrapper is designed for amd systems to recognise x86 plugins
<Cthuloid> When I had this issue, I had to remove that part so there is no mention of vga anything. Then ran sudo grub-install /dev/hda and rebooted
<se7en> somebody got conky running on kde4 without crashing kde4?
<biovore> oinaety: k..  My x86 only has konqueror-nsplugin
<jayohen> Cthuloid: but what will that do?
<inaety> biovore: yeah
<biovore> so porbably don't need it then..
<inaety> biovore: yeah but the nsplugins don't work
<biovore> flash working in firefox?
<inaety> nor does a direct folder with the so nor the firefox directory
<inaety> firefox works
<biovore> ok..
<inaety> should i file a bug report?
<Cthuloid> As I understand it, that is the resolution Grub tries to run your console at. By removing it, grub runs the console at the lowest safe resoltion.
<jayohen> Cthuloid: what happens if i jsut remove the vga=795 and try to start up what will happen?
<Cthuloid> It doesn't affect the X resoltion, just when on a virtual console.
<biovore> then open up konqueror and goto | Settings | Configure Konqueror | and select plugins from the side menu
<jayohen> Cthuloid: will my computer work if i do that?
<jayohen> ill try it
<reeeh2000> hi all, just upgraded to kde4, but having problems getting the  kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 package to install
<biovore> you see anything for application/x-shockwave-flash ?
<inaety> biovore: yes a mime type
<russell__> anyone interested in helping a noob configure wireless?
<dsmith> anyone here use envy?
<inaety> biovore: egh sorry my X like died.  and now my panel isn't showing up
 * dsmith prays russell is not using broadcom
<russell__> nope, atheros
<russell__> works on livecd, not on install
<sonoftheclayr> russell__: atheros is easy. install linux-restricted-modules
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: omg i love you
<dsmith> hmmm I ran across one of those
<Cthuloid> It worked then Jay?
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: yes i didnt have to do the grub install part
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: why do they even have that option there if its not going to work anyways
<inaety> how can i get the panel to show up? i don't know what it is called anymore...it was kicker
<biovore> inaety: well welcome to beta ware..
<Cthuloid> I think its a bug in the current version of grub, I found the solution originally in a bug report.
<biovore> its plasma in kde4
<biovore> expect lots of crashing with kde4
<inaety> biovore: well iactually tried to set my font anti-aliasing but it made me have to restart it
<dsmith> so how is kde4?
<inaety> :P
<intelikey> everything is a plasma in kde4 isn't it ?
<biovore> buggy still..
<biovore> looks pritty though..
<inaety> biovore: how does the panel actually show up
<dsmith> ahhh ok, I just d'ld an iso of it
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me with gaim not making any sounds when i get ims from people
<dsmith> I'll use the liveCD thank you
<inaety> i like the new Kopete even though it isnt 1.00
<Cthuloid> Speaking of KDE4, anyone else having extremely poor performance with it, even with affects turned off?
<biovore> not sure.. its worked very time I need to use it here..  the kicker is now call plasma or something..
<reeeh2000> hi all, just upgraded to kde4, but having problems getting the  kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 package to install, here is terminal output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51636/
<inaety> Cthuloid: a lot needs to get worked on...but its sick
<inaety> biovore: yeah but i can't alt+f2 plasma
<posingaspopular> i have a problem with kde4 (which rocks)
<posingaspopular> pidgin starts, then dies
<posingaspopular> anyone can help
<inaety> brb going to kde3
<Sylphid> sfears: any ideas?
<posingaspopular> also, it makes noises when it switches between applications, how to remove?
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: neways thanks man hats off to you
<Cthuloid> Glad to help Jay
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: in kde4 i had extremely slow preformance
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: are you talking about live cd tho?
<Cthuloid> No, installed from the repos
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: are you on konversation
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<Cthuloid> irssi via konsole
<Jay-Oh-En> can you type /sysinfo
<Jay-Oh-En> Sysinfo for 'Scrap-me': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2100 MHz (4204 bogomips), , RAM: 400/1011MB, 97 proc's, 8.0min up
<Jay-Oh-En> then copy it for me and paste it here
<inaety> biovore: have you ever noticed that the #kubuntu message says the flash plugin is broken...
<biovore> yup
<inaety> biovore: i didn't realize.
<biovore> the plug and play deb package is busted.. have to manualy install
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: aye do you think you could help me with konq? getting it working for me?
<inaety> do you find it trouble doing easy things on the desktop in kde4? like creating a new folder
<biovore> konqueror on kde4?
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: its easy top left add widget and new folder?
<mitch_> Anyone know how to resize the panel in KDE 4?
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: no on kde3
<russell__> sonofclayr: i think i already have them installed...
<biovore> flash on konqueror?
<inaety> Jay-Oh-En: is it? idk these new gadgets
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: no like pretty much everything
<biovore> 32bit or 64bit.
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: yeah i think so i wass only in the live cd for a minute tho
<Cthuloid> Actully, I think I need to get to bed. To much playing with shiny KDE4 for one day.
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: 32bit
<Jay-Oh-En> Cthuloid: yeah you should go back to kde3 and wait for kde4.1
<biovore> yup.. what I think as well..
<biovore> kde4 won't be usable for probably 8 months still..
<Jay-Oh-En> im guessing
<inaety> it's still fun
<Jay-Oh-En> but probally longer
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: fun trying to fix things i guess
<biovore> yeah.. open source project have no deadlines.. there ready when there ready
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: atleast it gives you something to do
<inaety> it's usable now, but really unstable
<ubuntu_> what is this?
<biovore> kde4..
<inaety> you could still do normal things but not much else
<mitch_> Possible to use oxygen theme in KDE 3 if KDE 4.0 is installed?
<ubuntu_> I just used a kubuntu live cd!!
<ubuntu_> was checking it oit!!
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: im going to stay with kde3 until kde5 or so
<inaety> the embedded hardware accelerated graphics needs about two years
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me
<ubuntu_> ?
<inaety> Jay-Oh-En: that will be in like 2012
<biovore> inaety: naw.. that needs help form the venders..
<inaety> biovore: venders?
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: probally but if you had my desktop you would be happy , do you wanna see it?
<inaety> sure
<biovore> inaety: the people that make the hardware to do the graphics..
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: so about konq?
<inaety> wtf @ ubuntu_
<biovore> alot of that stuff is closed
<biovore> Jay-Oh-En: what problem you tring to solve..
<Sylphid> just installed kde4 and i have a volume box stuck in the middle of my screen .. anyone know how to get rid of it?
<inaety> biovore: oh yeah but the drivers are good enough...and you can agree that kde needs to fix some more of it
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: not a problem really just trying to get it going fast (cause my ff is faster than it) also like plugins and getting pages to look normal
<Pensador> hello
<inaety> Sylphid: you can try to go into ksysguard and kill the volume manager...i forget the process name
<Jay-Oh-En> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop2.png inaety
<Pensador> Just a small question... is it possible to tell Kopete to automatically save a log of every conversation we have? If so, how?
<biovore> inaety: we can only make drivers are written by people in there basements based on what little info we can get.. things like sound/3D graphics/wireless networking have issues because only the maunfacture knows how to write a good driver for linux.. and many don't.
<inaety> biovore: that's true
<flamesage> How do I join a AIM chat in Kopete?
<inaety> Jay-Oh-En: looks nice
<inaety> mine's a little more simple
<Jay-Oh-En> inaety: yeah that took me one day to make mine like that but it helps me get the jub done
<Jay-Oh-En> job
<biovore> Jay-Oh-En: well alot of pages arn't css2 complient..  there built to make IE people happy.. so it looks like crud on konqueror sometimes..
<inaety> yeah
<inaety> i gotta go guys, sleep tight
<Jay-Oh-En> buy
<Jay-Oh-En> bye
<Pensador> bye....
<anubis_> does anyone have the wiki kwin and nvidia composite page link handy?
<inaety> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flamesage> Is there a way to join chats in kopete?
<inaety> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flamesage> !kopete chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete chat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> flamesage /join blah
<russell__> any idea on how to get a wireless network to show where restricted drivers are installed?
<anubis_> this has nothing to do with how to install nvidia drivers
<anubis_> there is nothing wrong with my setup as it worked until kwin4 met it
<anubis_> there is a particular page dealing with kwin and composite
<Pensador> Does anybody here know how can we automatically save a conversation in Kopete every time we talk to someone?
<anubis_> this has nothing to do with compiz either
<anubis_> Pensador: prefences
<flamesage> no I mean in AIM
<flamesage> Through Kopete
<intelikey> Pensador may not work for kopete but something like   /set logging auto
<flamesage> How do I join an AIM chat
<Pensador> intelikey: Please, could you tell me more details about thaat?
<intelikey> that i don't know.  never did like/use aol
<Jay-Oh-En> howcome gaim doesnt load the buddylist :[
<russell__> anyone have any idea the network settings that are changed once installed from livecd?
<j2daosh> how can i make an ntfs filesystem writeable using the live cd?
<biovore> gaim been replaced with pidgin
<Jay-Oh-En> biovore: i know ok pidgin
<se7en> somebody got conky running on kde4 without crashing kde4?
<Jay-Oh-En> how come pidgin doesnt load the buddylist :[
<lunar-raven> conky?
<intelikey> Pensador some irc clients ues the /set command    some dont.   i don't use kopete kde xorg   hardly at all.    but if there is not a menu itom for what you want   try the   /set help    command.    or  /help set
<sigma_> how do i disable the kubuntu logo from showing at bootup?
<intelikey> sigma_ nosplash
<sigma_> intelikey: where do i put that command?
<Pensador> Intelikey: I was talking about saving conversations on Instant Messaging talks, using protocols like Yahoo, MSN, Jabber, etc
<intelikey> sigma_ in /boot/grub/menu.lst    see the kernel line with    splash    make it nosplash    and see if that is what you want.
<posingaspopular> i changed some setting in kde4 and now it wont book. how do I undo/roll back those setting?
<intelikey> Pensador oh.  well you only spcified   kopete    that i saw anyway.   sorry.
<Pensador> posingaspopular: how about deleting the .kde4 folder in your home folder, for instance?
<posingaspopular> wont that remove all of kde4?
<Pensador> posingaspopular: that should return all definitions to default settings
<Jay-Oh-En> intelikey: you should have told him to install usplash
<Jay-Oh-En> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lunar-raven> posing: no
<lunar-raven> it will just removing settings
<intelikey> Jay-Oh-En he only asked "how to disable it"
<posingaspopular> where in the /home? /home.kde4?
<Pensador> posingaspopular: yes
<Jay-Oh-En> intelikey: true but still that gui app is so easy
<intelikey> posingaspopular $HOME/.kde4
<lunar-raven>  yeah../home/yourusernamehere/.kde4
<intelikey> Jay-Oh-En k.   noted.
<posingaspopular> cd: /.kde4: No such file or directory
<Pensador> posingaspopular: whatever is in a hidden folder inside of the home folder basically contains personal settings. It definitely does not include the programs themselves
<intelikey> posingaspopular correct.  it's not in the root dir   /
<intelikey> posingaspopular now try   cd $HOME/.kde4
<posingaspopular> okay now imin the directory?
<posingaspopular> do i sudo rm -rf the whole folder?
<intelikey> rm -r *
<Jay-Oh-En> i just installed aim from the instructions stated here but it doesnt work http://aimtoday.aim.com/
<Jay-Oh-En> intelikey: is it rm -i or -r?
<intelikey> -r
<Jay-Oh-En> i forget
<intelikey> -i is interactive   -r is recursive
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<Jay-Oh-En> oh i get it
<posingaspopular> "rm: invalid option -- *"
<intelikey> most linux apps use that nominclature    first letter of the word desired.
<intelikey> posingaspopular   ls -A   see what is there
<posingaspopular> "cache-speculum  share  socket-speculum  tmp-speculum"
<intelikey> rm -r *    should work
<posingaspopular> one sec. let me pastebin
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51637/
<anubis_> anyone here with a nvidia card running kde4 with there monitor above 800x600?
<intelikey> posingaspopular `does   rm -r*    and   rm -r *     look the same to you ?
<intelikey> you should not need the sudo  but you have to put the spaces in where they belong.
<posingaspopular> actually intelikey they do look the same to me
<onishidato> how can i set up my connection to auto detect??
<intelikey> </blinks>
<posingaspopular> ohhhhh space
<posingaspopular> i see
<onishidato> how can i set up my connection to auto detect??
<posingaspopular> sorry i just noticed the difference
<posingaspopular> onishidato: knetworkmanager
<posingaspopular> rightclick->configure
<intelikey> posingaspopular we call that   pebcak     or     pebkac      depending on what part of the world you are in.
<posingaspopular> thanks brb,
<intelikey> np.
<onishidato> i can't do that :)
<se7en> where do i find the "wallpaper" that shows up after the log in an befor you are actually in
<onishidato> when i do that
<onishidato> they say no active device
<onishidato> :)
<Greenery> i can't open all my KDE4 apps in KDE 3.5.8 and even log in to KDE4. The crash handler keeps popping out
<scrubb2000> Could someone tell me what this line from the Kubuntu page on KDE4 means? "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm."
<intelikey> means you can run an xorg/kde4 window inside of the running de
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> How can I install 3ddesktop in kubuntu
<se7en> !compiz
<intelikey> !nv | drcode
<scrubb2000> intellikey: like a sandbox or something?
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> drcode: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> scrubb2000 or something   yes.
<phoul> Ive been hearing many good things and bad things about kde4, Im wondering if kde4 is truely better tthen 3.x or even gnome -dont flame me- for that matter
<phoul> just a question
<se7en> somebody got conky running on kde4 without crashing kde4?
<scrubb2000> intellikey: will KDE4 create its own session type on the login manager or will I have to do that manually?
<onishidato> se7en, can you tell me how to make Knetworkmanager auto detect my device??
<intelikey> phoul watching this channel for a bit might answer some of that.
<drcode> I need to run xgl-server?
<intelikey> scrubb2000 it should.   if it doesn't then there is something wrong.
<phoul> Well not really, people dont come to help channels if they have no issues
<phoul> So...
<phoul> All i will hear here is bad stuff
 * scrubb2000 trembles with foreboding at intellikeys words
 * corporeal is here with no issues
<intelikey> that's why i said "some of that."
<phoul> im running a box on 512 ram, crappy old nvidia geforce4 mx440 gfx card, 2.40ghz proc, would it run better or worse then gnome? I know 3.5 ran better
<onishidato> se7en, can you tell me how to make Knetworkmanager auto detect my device??
<Greenery> phoul: you could try the livecd if ur worried
<intelikey> scrubb2000 it's all in the wording.    some will ask "will blah do blah"  you say "yes"  they say "well it isn't"   ....
 * posingaspopular hugs intelikey
<posingaspopular> it worked!
<se7en> phoul: my system is not much better and i run kde4 with or kde3 with compiz that is not the problem but kde4 is one day old ...
<posingaspopular> now... my pidgin won't boot in kde4
<scrubb2000> intellikey: If it doesn't, that's what this channel is for, right? =)
<intelikey> right.
<phoul> se7en, ehhh im wondering how decent it is, I have experience with pre-alpha stuff (First stages of e17 anyone?) stableness.... isnt the only deciding factor. Unless it crashes every 30 seconds or something
<onishidato> can someone pay a little attention with me??
<phoul> so kde4 is bundled with kubuntu-desktop now?
<phoul> Im just curious what to install :)
<se7en> phoul: it works for me but it if you need a stable system wait
<intelikey> onishidato i'm network illiterate. not ignoring you.
<phoul> se7en, at the worse, i will just remove it and use gnome w/e
<phoul> hehe
<phoul> so how do i install this thing... just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? or is it not in there yet
<onishidato> my prob is that i can't connect to internet :((
<scrubb2000> phoul: go here:http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<scrubb2000> KDE4 only came out today.
<scrubb2000> I'd imagine canonical would like to put it through its paces before they bundle it with the main distro.
<scrubb2000> Isn't that how they typically do things?
<se7en> onishidato: can't connect to the internet is not enough information for someone to help
 * intelikey thinks of clering out the un-needed/wanted software on his computer with   ((( for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove --purge --yes "$Q" ;done )))
<scrubb2000> sounds risky.
<intelikey> will remove all "non-essential" packages    i have done it a few times.   if you don't love linux console   don't try it.
<intelikey> it will cut the whole install down to about 180m
<scrubb2000> What does Q and $Q in your script doing?
<scrubb2000> er what is
<scrubb2000> er what ARE
<intelikey> i'm using Q as a variable  and $Q is the value of that var.
<intelikey> example#   for Q in 1 2 3 4 5 ;do echo $Q ;done     <<<< run that and you'll see what i mean
<intelikey> or#   for Q in 1 2 3 4 5 ;do echo "echo is echoing $Q" ;done
<scrubb2000> I see.
<scrubb2000> What is the -f3 option doing?
<intelikey> in "my script" as you called it.     `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3`   is setting the value of Q to every installed package.    you can see the results with#   dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3
<scrubb2000> I understand everything but the -f3 part.
<intelikey> man cut
<intelikey> field three
<scrubb2000> aha
<intelikey> delimitor space
<scrubb2000> right
<Greenery> i can't load my KDE4, crash handlers popped out for every KDE4 app. Any idea how to fix this?
<intelikey> echo "blah, blah, to, do, something." | cut -d',' -f3
<scrubb2000> Ok, I get it now.
<intelikey> echo "blah, blah, to, do, something." | cut -d',' -f-4
<intelikey> echo "blah, blah, to, do, something." | cut -d',' -f3-
<intelikey> all return different outputs   ^
<intelikey> scrubb2000 that is why it is said "the linux command line is a very powerful interface"
<intelikey> it you can dream it up    you can do it.
<scrubb2000> Right.  So your "script" is the dpkg equivalent of becoming a buddhist ascetic? ;)
<intelikey> lol    one might draw that comparison
<kunzy> Got a question, i installed the KDE desktop and have decided to use the GNOME one instead.  Is there a way to delete the KDE desktop so it will quit refering to itself as kubuntu?
<scrubb2000> I'd probably use the command line a lot more if I knew about more of the N^N available commands...
<intelikey> scrubb2000 in reality though there are about 180m of packages that are tagged "essential" that would not be removed.
<Jay-Oh-En> everytime my computer prints its really tiny
<Jay-Oh-En> its in the top left corner of the paper
<Greenery> Jay-Oh-En: maybe the driver is not compatible
<Agent_bob> kunzy the referance to kubuntu is in the kdm kdm artwork   i think     but yes   !pure-gnome  i think is the bot call for info on how.
<Agent_bob> sorry modem reset.
<Agent_bob> < intelikey
<Jay-Oh-En> Greenery: then what driver would i use for mp700
<Greenery> mp700 is canon?
<Jay-Oh-En> yes
<Greenery> I think you will have hard time to find driver for canon printer
<Jay-Oh-En> !pure-gnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-gnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> well maybe it's not.   purekde works but puregnome doesn't   sorry.      there is a simple way tho
<Agent_bob> i just don't remember it off hand.
<Agent_bob> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Kernel> how cani make kde not remeber my last session?
<Kernel> is there a setting somewhere to stop it?
<scrubb2000> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scrubb2000> oh well.  I tried.
<Jay-Oh-En> Greenery: there was a driver that worked for it in gnome
<Agent_bob> Kernel yeah should be,  in kcontrol  startup settings
<Kernel> hmm ok ill lok around
<Kernel> *look
<Agent_bob> scrubb2000 yeah i can't find it.   i thought sure there was a bot call for that....
<Greenery> Jay-Oh-En: yeah somehw gnome works well with canon pixma
<Jay-Oh-En> Greenery: so what do i do :[
<Jay-Oh-En> Greenery: i need to get this working
<Agent_bob> !removekde
<ubotu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<oldude67> whats the easiest way to install kde4 ive got all the tar.bz2 files, but is there a .deb file for it?
<Agent_bob> that's not what i wanted.     oh well.
<Greenery> Jay-Oh-En: sorry i don't know how to help you on that
<Jay-Oh-En> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<muesli> hey guys
<muesli> someone using the kde4 packages already?
<muesli> i just installed it and it seems to be missing a few files
<muesli> like libphonon
<sgrover> Whats the best way to get large memory support on a 32bit install?  (greater than 4 GB) - is there a kernel package I can install?  Or do I need to compile my own?
<scrubb2000> What is meant by "virtual memory" in Linux?  It seems to still be using my physical RAM for it...
<Anarch> scrubb2000: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_memory
<jessie> hey guys
<Anarch> Has anybody had a problem with the latest set of KDE upgrades?
<Anarch> Where can I find documentation of what was changed?  (Still rummaging a page of Google results.)
<sgrover> Anyone know how to get large memory support? (> 4 GB)
<scrubb2000> So the process list shows each process using some amount of "virtual memory" and some amount of "physical memory".  What's the difference?
<kyled185> sgrover: you need to compile your own kernel
<sgrover> That's what I've been reading.  But I've also seen references to prebuilt packages with the 8GB flag set...
<sgrover> But those seem to be for Feisty.  Don't see the matching packages with an aptitude search...
<Botulinux> sgrover: I think that the kernel for ubuntu server supports large memory
<sgrover> hmmm... I'll check it out...  wish there were some way to check before installing it...
<sgrover> oh, nm - I have ubuntu server installed in a VM.
<harmental> hey guys....will kde4 respect all my kde3 settings and startup apps?
<PJC121> ok, quick and obvious question..... how do you copy, cut, paste and move items from folder to folder in KDE4
<PJC121> on the desktop
<jessie> hey, has anybody been able to lock the screen with 4?
<PJC121> no jessie, I get the 'no way to unlock' error
<jessie> same here
<jessie> dang... but itll get better soon
<oldude67> well if you guys are having problems with it now i dont think i want to install it anyways.
<jessie> not problems.. just..... not 100% done yet
<PJC121> jessie, have you figured out how to cut and paste icons or drag and drop them to folder on the desktop?
<jessie> haha..... like, not all features are implimented
<PJC121> yeah
<intelikey> howto enable ftpd ?
<jessie> intelikey: you mean, like start it up?
<intelikey> jessie yes
<intelikey> there is no ftpd executable  ???
<jessie> intelikey: i would guess something like "sudo /etc/init.d/ftpd start"
<intelikey> there is no init script that i can see
<jessie> hmmmm....... well, look in adept for files installed
<Daisuke_Ido> or aptitude for the less gui inclined ;)
<jessie> haha....... true, true.
<intelikey> heh.   well i just installed ftpd via apt  but there is no executable that i can find...
<jessie> hmmmm..... and for ftp, i reccomend..... wait a sec
<jessie> k, for ftp go with proftpd
<jessie> it may be just package proftp
<PoeticJaffaCake> argh, now why won't my root password be accepted for adept :/
<jessie> PoeticJaffaCake: no idea....
<ardchoille> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wesley> how can i change plasma,s translation in dutch theres a fault
<intelikey> PoeticJaffaCake cause sudo doesn't use the root password.
<jcgkffycs> I just did a fresh re-install of gutsy kubuntu, when i try to apt-get install something i get the following packages have unmet dependancies, it lists all the dependencies and says that they could not be installed
<jessie> jcgkffycs: internet on that computer works, i take it?
<corinth> How can I set links to launch in firefox instead of konqueror from kopete?
<jcgkffycs> yes
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, then why is the password I have been using in KDE3 and for all sudo commands stopped working with the install of KDE4 :)
<jessie> jcgkffycs: try sudo apt-get update
<jcgkffycs> did that,
<jessie> ok... um...... sudo apt-get install --fix-missing?
<PoeticJaffaCake> and why is the adept manager saying: Run as Root - KDE Please enter root's password below.
<jcgkffycs> > sudo apt-get install --fix-missing Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree  Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ardchoille> jcgkffycs: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me so I can see if there are any errors?
<ardchoille> !paste | jcgkffycs
<ubotu> jcgkffycs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jessie> ardchoille: you beat me too it
<ardchoille> jessie: :)
<jessie> haha.....
<intelikey> in.ftpd   <<< the executable.    i have no idea why.
<corinth> What's a good video/mp3 player that works well with Kubuntu?
<jessie> corinth: kaffine
<intelikey> corinth i like vlc   but then i watch movies in the console too.
<corinth> Oh, oops.
<jcgkffycs> when i do sudo apt-get update it outputs something I am not used to it says an example of a line "Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/multiverse Packages"
<corinth> Let me rephrase.
<jessie> intelikey: how do you do that?
<corinth> As in, Creative Zen, iPod, etc.
<corinth> Hehe.
<intelikey> jessie svga-libs
<wesley>  i got in plasma by digital time uu:12 what should be 09:12 it seems this is a translation fault in dutch how to fix?
<jcgkffycs> here is my /etc/apt/sources.list on pastbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51639/
<boubbin> if i install kde4 with apt-get update, will i be able to use kde 3 still ?
<corinth> boubbin: Yes.
<boubbin> nice
<posingaspopular> yes boubbin
<posingaspopular> i can link you as to how to do that too
<corinth> boubbin: Just follow the instructions on kubuntu.org
<intelikey> jessie can be done with frame buffer too  but i don't like playing with fbcon  if you hose it (app crash even)  you are in for a reboot before you can see anything again.
<boubbin> yeah i did that earlier, but no it seems that kde4 is avalable in the kubuntu repos also
<wesley> i got kde4 running on kubuntu
<jessie> intelikey: ohhhhhh...... that explains why ocassionally my terminal's freak out
<Daisuke_Ido> would you like a cookie?
<ardchoille> jcgkffycs: I found the problem
 * corinth slaps Daisuke_Ido
<intelikey> jessie could be.   *buntu does use fbcon by default  "boot splash"
<ardchoille> jcgkffycs: In that pastebin post, you have a line that is commented and it shouldn't be: line 6
<PoeticJaffaCake> anyone have an idea why I can sudo su in the terminal but adept manager won;t accept my password?
<ardchoille> jcgkffycs: You need to open your sources.list and uncomment that line. Let me know if you want help doing this.
<jessie> intelikey: im pretty sure i do have it enabled.... but im not gonna restart x to test it... texting my gf... haha
<jcgkffycs> is this the line? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<intelikey> jessie has nothing to do with xorg btw
<jessie> intelikey: really? then with your grub options?
<intelikey> yes
<ardchoille> jcgkffycs: It has a "#" in front of it, you need to remiove that "#" and then update: sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> "boot splash" not "login splash screen in xorg"
<intelikey> two seperate critters.
<jcgkffycs> yes, I just uncommented it and apt is now working thank you
<jessie> intelikey: oh, ok. how would one disable it? and i see that when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<ardchoille> jcgkffycs: yw
<jessie> intelikey: sorry, i forgot to finish what i was saying, anyways, when i do that, i can choose to use or not use framebuffer
<corinth> Anyone have webcaming working in kopete?
<corinth> Like, actually used it before.
<PoeticJaffaCake> ah, so this is the solution to my problem apparently according to a google search "Adept still won't accept your sudoer password. We worked around this by giving root a password, and then starting adept. It worked, "but it really shouldn't have been necessary.
<jessie> PoeticJaffaCake: i would file a bug with kde/kubuntu
<ardchoille> PoeticJaffaCake: What about running this from a term:  kdesu adept_manager
<jessie> my guess is that kdesu is linked wrong
<intelikey> jessie when you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it does ask if you want to use kernel frame buffer as your xorg driver,   i.e. using fbcon to draw the graphic.  "which i said i don't like to use for watching movies in the console"    but the fbcon module is loaded in the initramfs.img  and is activated with the "splash" or vga=  in the grub config   /boot/grub/menu.lst    used for that eyecandy that puts the startup text in
<ardchoille> PoeticJaffaCake: or try:  kdesudo adept_manager
<PoeticJaffaCake> I get a cannot connect to x-server message
<jessie> intelikey: ohhhh..... ok. learn something new every day... lol
<sigma_1234> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<intelikey> jessie if you wanted to disable it you can remove the  'splash' or set it to 'nosplash' in the menu.lst    (only affective upon boot up.
<sigma_1234> whats a good kde gui for samba?
<jessie> intelikey: nah..... ill survive. just good to know the difference between the two
<apparle> ardchoille: You are the best person. I have ever chatted with on IRC. You have solved all my problems everytime.  :)   ;)   :D   :D
<ardchoille> apparle: Well, thank you :)
<intelikey> jessie as to the "how do you do that?"   with package svgalib installed and the module for vlc     vlc -V svgalib "$@"   where $@ would be the file name of a vidio  or a disk drive.
<intelikey> and presto the console turned into a movie player
<flamesage> He
<flamesage> Hey*
<flamesage> I have a question
<flamesage> Is there a "correct" way of installing compiz-fusion on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> !compiz | flamesage if so this will have it.
<ubotu> flamesage if so this will have it.: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flamesage> That's for Ubuntu..
<flamesage> Not Kubuntu :/
<jessie> intelikey: and what color bitrate thingy would that give me?
<jessie> 16 bit?
<intelikey> i said if there is.  that page will have it.
<firecrotch> flamesage:  it still applies.
<intelikey> jessie 24bit
<jessie> intelikey: really? wow
<jessie> i might have to go try this
<funcrush> How can I include a widget like system tray in taskbar in KDE4?
 * seishinbyou installed Beryl in Kubuntu and just used that in whatever WM he wanted to use at the time
<apparle> I want to run a particular konsole command when I press a Key combination. How to do that?
<firecrotch> funcrush:  drag it from the Add Widget window to the panel...
<intelikey> jessie ummm i should mention that you have to manually config the rc file for the svgalib  in /etc/vga/
<Jay-Oh-En> where can i get drivers for a canon multiPASS mp700
<intelikey>  libvga.config  in particular.
<llutz> apparle: use screen
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Is that a scanner?
<Jay-Oh-En> no printer
<apparle> llutz: What is a screen
<funcrush> firecrotch: It doesn't work..
<jessie> intelikey: haha... ok, well i think ill just stick to kaffine then.... whats the advantage of using the konsole/terminal?
<seishinbyou> Hi, I don't really have any problems with Kubuntu or anything like that.  I'm just here for the ride
<firecrotch> funcrush:  what part of it doesn't work?
<llutz> apparle: screen -  - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<firecrotch> funcrush: that's how I've put stuff on my panel
<intelikey> jessie heh.  yeah telling people that they will have to tell the package what kind of hard ware has been bad for the business for a long time....  ;/
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: well im not sure if the driver is the problem i think its the settings
<apparle> llutz: I am new to linux. Please tell something easy
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: it always prints really small
<llutz> apparle: there you can define actions on various keypress, not sure how to do that with dash
<firecrotch> funcrush:  although there have been reports that it doesn't work properly all the time due to a bug
<funcrush> firecroch: well, I drag a widget but not included in taskbar.
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Ok, I don't see that model on the hardware support canon page either
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: and in like a small square at the top left of the paper
<jessie> intelikey: true true..... so whats a perk about using the terminal to watch vids?
<funcrush> firecrotch: well.. anyway thank you:)
<firecrotch> funcrush:  is the widget already on the desktop?
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Hmm, no idea. You might try http://ubuntuforums.org if you don't get an answer here
<funcrush> firecrotch: yup, I added it in desktop already
<intelikey> no xorg or any of the heavy stuff needed.   can be used on a minimal hw minimal install situation.   for one.     impresses the newbeez for another  :)
<firecrotch> funcrush:  remove it from the desktop, open the add widget window, and drag it directly from the add widget window to the panel
<apparle> llutz: There is no GUI tool
<funcrush> firecrotch: ah... I see. thank you!!
<funcrush> firecrotch: it works!
<firecrotch> funcrush:  you're welcome! took me a while to figure that one out lol
<jessie> intelikey: hahaha.... those are very good points...... lol. minimal hardware is good
<jessie> and speaking of which, what do you guys reccomend for a pdvr?
<funcrush> firecrotch: my english is bad anyway thank you very much^^
<intelikey> jessie i like being able to have it full screen (which of course that is) and just hit a key to switch consoles for what ever and right back.
<jessie> intelikey: that is also true. what res? what ever you tell it to be?
<apparle4292> Hello
<PoeticJaffaCake> ok, well I had to set a root password, but have submitted the bug
<intelikey> umm i think im configured at 1024x800   it is adjustable in the config file.
<intelikey> that's not right.   1024x768
<jerome_> q. i would like to get the network/cpu/ram usage on the taskbar, where should i look ?
<intelikey> highest i have tried is 1200x1024
<jessie> intelikey: i might have to eventually try that out. it sounds like a good way to watch a movie while at school ;)
<intelikey> jerome_ maybe ksysguard ?
<jerome_> intelikey: i was hoping you would not say that :)
<apparle> I wanna make a menu in the taskbar similar to System menu, which will display the contents of /media
<jerome_> intelikey: ok i will try again ksysguard :)
<intelikey> jerome_ yeah that's not what you want anyway
<jerome_> intelikey: any alternative ?
<intelikey> you want seperate applets
<seishinbyou> Ah, is there any program in Kubuntu that will allow me to run old dBaseIV .prg files?
<intelikey> ummmm idk.
<seishinbyou> there was one, dbman, but the rpms for that fell of the face of the earth years ago
<intelikey> jerome_ i really don't mess with a gui much.   maybe someone else knows
<jerome_> intelikey: ok i will reask later then. thanks :)
<Jay-Oh-En> where can i get drivers for a canon multiPASS mp730 ardchoille
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: it wasnt 700 it was 730
<intelikey> heh when i wnat to know the temp of a box,  i just   cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<CppIsWeird> how i get kubuntu to double click instead of single click?
<intelikey> jerome_ lm-sensors    is a package you may want to install tho
<intelikey> CppIsWeird <<< you can say that again.  cpp is wierd!
<jessie> CppIsWeird: that is in the system settings under mouse
<CppIsWeird> lol
<CppIsWeird> i guess thats a good place to put it
<CppIsWeird> thanks
<jessie> haha..... any time
<sigma_1234> can konq hide known file extensions?
<apparle> anybody knows an offline dictionary
<llutz> apparle: ding
<CppIsWeird> sigma, why on earth would you want to do that? one of the most annoying features of windows
<apparle> I will be online after 5 min
<intelikey> apparle i have the full websters unabridged 1825  and a script to parse it that if i had a place to post it i would point you to....
<intelikey> can't exactly use pastebin for that tho
<jessie> intelikey: how much space would it take, you think?
<intelikey> 10 m
<intelikey> packed.   give me a minute and i'll tell you.
<sigma_1234> i find showing the extensions rather annoying
<jessie> intelikey: sounds good
<jessie> and then im hitting the hay guys
<CppIsWeird> heh, to each their own when it comes to interfaces. :-P
<intelikey> 7.5M websters.tar.bz2
<sigma_1234> how do you restart samba?
<intelikey> jessie have a place to post that ?
<jessie> wow.... thats not bad at all.
<jessie> yes, actually, i do
<jessie> but could i get in legal trouble?
<intelikey> well it's all gnu-gpl   as far as i know.
<apparle> llutz: Please repeat the name of dictionary
<llutz> apparle: ding
<intelikey> i mean i wrote the script my self. i know it is.  and the data file is plain gext from a gpl'd text file...
<apparle> llutz: GUI or CLI??
<llutz> apparle: gui
<intelikey> gext   :)   opps
<jessie> intelikey: oh, ok.... i meant with the dictionary..
<jessie> like, would webster come after me?
<llutz> intelikey: some guys prefer to type into guis, don't know why ;)
<enry> hello
<apparle> llutz: I don't like to type into GUI. Its just simpler for GUIs. Don't worry I will learn CLI soon
<llutz> apparle: in most cases it isn't simpler at all, but you will see that later :)
<intelikey> jessie msg me.
<apparle> llutz: I agree with you. I am just learning CLI and using GUI as temporary. By the way I am not fussed about GUI dictionary, I want hotkey support
<jessie> intelikey: how? haha
<jessie> apparle: i use vim.. hehe.... its the best!
<intelikey> /msg intelikey
<intelikey> are you registered ?
<intelikey> i'm not or i would have already opened the pm.
<apparle> jessie: What is vim?
<jessie> apparle: its like.... nano.... but better
<intelikey> text editor
<jessie> vi improved
<tolano> Hello, will kde4 be included in Kubuntu Gutsy? if yes, when is it happening? Thanks
<jessie> intelikey: no, im not
<intelikey> well we'll leave this for another day then
<apparle> jessie: Is it offline, Does it have hotkey support
<firecrotch> tolano: It's in gutsy-backports
<jessie> intelikey: email it to me... maybe... hmm.....
<jessie> haha.... break it up into serveral parts, if possible
<tolano> firecrotch: Do you mean this  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu ?
<apparle> llutz: Is ding available on packages.ubuntu.com
<llutz> apparle: it's in universe repo
<firecrotch> tolano: no, it should be in the backports repo already, but you can use ppa too if you want
<tolano> firecrotch: if I use them, will I have any problem when there is the official packages available?
<apparle> llutz: I don't understand that. I am running on an WinXP box and wanna download it.
<firecrotch> tolano:  You shouldn't
<tolano> firecrotch: Thank you very much, I'm gonna tryç
<tolano> bye
<llutz> apparle: boot into kubuntu, install it via package-manager
<jessie> intelikey: Ok, well im going to bed now.... haha..... 2 o clock where im at. if you do get that split up or what not, my emails jessie at confettinatiques.com.
<jessie> that last part of my email would probably be the place i would post it
<apparle> llutz: not possible as I don't have net at home. I am in college on box with only XP
<apparle> jessie:  Is it offline, Does it have hotkey support
<jessie> apparle: well, im not sure... you'd have to ask intelikey
<llutz> apparle: it probably  won't work this way, because of all the dependencies a package has. they all need to be solved
<jessie> i would guess he could make it work that way
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: No idea, I've never had a printer.
<jessie> k, i really need to leave now
<jessie> peace
<apparle> llutz: I have been doing that for all the packages I need for last 3 months. I am quite good at it
<mlpug> Are kernel images for ubuntu and kubuntu totally interchangeable? Do instructions at help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile apply when building FOR kubuntu or IN kubuntu? where are instruction to build just one module (driver) not the whole kernel?
<llutz> apparle: then search on ubuntu-page for ding and its dependencies, load all of them and try
<intelikey> mlpug they are not interchangable. they are the same.   i.e. no seperate builds.  same package/file.
<apparle> anybody knows a program for Windows to download packages from repositories
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mlpug> intelikey, thats what I wanted to hear because it means that I can try to build custom kernel for kubuntu 7.10 in my ubuntu 7.10. Or actually I should change just couple of lines in one module/driver
<intelikey> use that url in ie  ^
<intelikey> yep if they are both up to date mlpug they have the same file.deb package of the kernel installed.
<ody> hi all, is there a way to intergrate synaptic in my kubuntu installation and remove adept?
<apparle> intelikey: I know that. I just want something similar to apt-get for Windows to download packages for linux
<intelikey> apparle i'm not aware of any.
<apparle> ody: why do you prefer synaptic
<ody> probably cause I'm used to it, plus it looks better
<intelikey> ody sure install the one and remove the other.
<ardchoille> ody: You can just run synaptic in kubuntu, you can run most any gnome app in kubuntu
<ody> will it check for updates automatically though?
<intelikey> most any ?    are there some you can't ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Not sure, best to cover my bases ;)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok.   des quatro
<ardchoille> ody: I don't think synaptic does that
<ody> ok thanks
<intelikey> updatemanager does that ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: adept_notifier ?
<seishinbyou> hm, why is it that if I didn't install the 64bit version for my sempron, the HDD/USB/IO throughput drops to 1meg/sec?
<intelikey> in ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> intelikey: Not sure, I use cli for all package stuff
<apparle> I am unable to open packages.ubuntu.com What to do
<intelikey> or i mean  update-manager
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: hey if ubuntu has the driver for there program do you think i could get it from that
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: As I said, I know nothing about printers or their drivers
<intelikey> Jay-Oh-En you mean setup the printer in gnome and then use it in kde  ?     if so the answer is yes.
<Jay-Oh-En> yeah
 * intelikey has had to fly that path.
<Jay-Oh-En> but i dont want to install gnome :[
<intelikey> !purekde | but after you set it up...
<ubotu> but after you set it up...: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<intelikey> just a thought.   not sujesting you do it.
<Jay-Oh-En> why
<intelikey> cause that's your decision and if you make a bad one, then i don't want noted for it..
<apparle> intelikey: Will win-get serve my purpose http://windows-get.sourceforge.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=7c5b878cb63a2164dbfe84d0846bfbbb
<Jay-Oh-En> hey intelikey its not like im gonig to come back here and be like its all his fault ill just reinstall if i cant fix it with my hands
<intelikey> apparle i doubt it.   but you can try.
<Jay-Oh-En> intelikey: but if i do purekde wont it remove my printer
<Jay-Oh-En> >?
<intelikey> no.  cups will have the printcap and other configs.  and is independant of either DE
<apparle> I wanna run a particular command when I press a key combo. How?
<intelikey> that's the reason that you can setup a printer from one DE and then use the printer from the other DE   cause cups is what you are configuring,  and gnome and kde just provide tools to help you configure it.
<intelikey> apparle khotkeys
<apparle> intelikey: how to use them
<intelikey> apparle run that.  and setup the command and key combo
<ardchoille> intelikey: Whoa, that returned "ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed." First crash I've seen since Breezy
<intelikey> really.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jerome_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jerome_> q. i look for a documentation on how to add language/keyboardlayout, where should i look ?
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: ive never crashed before and if you dont want to see anymore you shouldnt use kde4
<Jay-Oh-En> lol
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jay-Oh-En> that crashes all the time
<Jay-Oh-En> but if you want to try it
<Jay-Oh-En> you should use the live cd
<seishinbyou> can't be worse than the way Vista crashes though.  At least restarting X is relatively painless
<ardchoille> jerome_: systemsettings > Regional & Language
<intelikey> !keyboard | jerome
<ubotu> jerome: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Jay-Oh-En> seishinbyou: not all the time but vista is horrible dont even speak of it in here
<jerome_> ardchoille: it doesnt propose the language i want. i think i must add a bunch of package. but i dunno which one. hence my request for a doc
<Jay-Oh-En> has anybody here used xfce
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<ardchoille> jerome_: Let me look..
<intelikey> jerome_ probably language-pack-****
<intelikey> what language you want ?
<jerome_> ok looking
<jerome_> intelikey: french so like language-pack-fr
<intelikey> yeah
<ardchoille> jerome_: apt-cache search | grep language
<jerome_> ardchoille: ok
<intelikey> jerome_   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d675cf58e
<seishinbyou> Jay-Oh-En: I have/do
<apparle> Can I add a popup menu to task bar like KMenu
<intelikey> ardchoille heh   that's the full list alright.  :)    apt-cache -n search fr | grep lang
<ardchoille> apparle: If you are looking for a different kind of menu, try kbfx
<ardchoille> intelikey: Nice
<apparle> ardchoille: No I want a menu showing the contents of /media.
<intelikey> apparle "a quick browser" itom
<ardchoille> yeah, quick browser would work
<apparle> explain more
<ardchoille> apparle: right click the panel, choose Add applet to panel. look for the Quick File Browser applet and add it
<intelikey> if it's not kde4   right click a blank portion of the kicker/pannel and add to pannel    quick browser
<Jay-Oh-En> seishinbyou: show me a screenshot i want to see how nice you made it look
<Jay-Oh-En> seishinbyou: is it fast?
<seishinbyou> xfce?  It's fast all right.  Uses few resources
<seishinbyou> My desktops always look like crap, but I can show you if you want
 * seishinbyou like a billion windows open at a time
<Jay-Oh-En> seishinbyou: ok show me
<Jay-Oh-En> seishinbyou: wanna see mine?
<apparle> ardchoille: Will try when home
<MilitantPotato> Is the repo in the KDE4 link the only one I need to add?
<apparle> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<apparle>  How to fix this
<MilitantPotato> I'm getting a couple unmet dependencies
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: I assume you are following the !kde4 instructions?
<seishinbyou> Jay-Oh-En: Okay.  I'm DCCing you a snapshot
<MilitantPotato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<fdoving> apparle: you need the xorg-dev package.
<intelikey> apparle install the "X libraries"
<seishinbyou> If that doesn't work I can put it on my server
<MilitantPotato> yes I am jussi01
<apparle> intelikey: Please tell me the package
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: did you update?
<MilitantPotato> It's downloading packages now
<intelikey> apparle fdoving beet me to it
<intelikey> <fdoving> apparle: you need the xorg-dev package.
<MilitantPotato> The main portions are working, but there was one meta package that wouldn't work, I forgot the name, give me a few and I'll get it
<MilitantPotato> I got the error when I tried to mark Kweather
<apparle> fdoving: do you have Kubuntu Gutsy 7.10 i386
<Jay-Oh-En> seishinbyou: want a snapshot of mine?
<seishinbyou> sure
<seishinbyou> I'm trying a DCC with you, are you able to get it?
<fdoving> apparle: yes.
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En , seishinbyou Perhaps continue that in #kubuntu-offtopic or pm?
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: and you are certain you removed any previous kde4 packages?
<MilitantPotato> jussi01: yes, I never installed anything KDE4
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: hmmm
<jussi01> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: you can try that  I suppose...
<MilitantPotato> It needed a ppa3, but only the ppa1 existed in the repo, in a few I'll have the info
<apparle> fdoving: Could you please download xorg-dev with all dependencies and send them to me in a zip? You can do it in a command but I have to download each any every file seperately
<gladier> apparle: its all in the repos ...
<fdoving> apparle: no. i'm busy.
<MilitantPotato> do i replace KDMRC?
<apparle> gladier: I am using XP
<apparle> fdoving: OK  :o
<fdoving> apparle: there is this app named apt-zip
<apparle> fdoving: what will it do?
<fdoving> apparle: you find out, google, packages.ubuntu.com and so on :)
<intelikey> or use the bot    /msg ubotu info apt-zip
<apparle> fdoving: thanks for the help
<jerome_> intelikey: ardchoille: it did the job. thanks :)
<ardchoille> jerome_: Good job :)
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51642/
<apparle> anybody here who could download xorg-dev with all dependencies for me and send a .zip to me PLEASEEEEEEE...........
<jpatrick> apparle: ?
<Topsun> thats a little bit huge
<MilitantPotato> apparle: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xorg-dev&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all
<intelikey> apparle only if you want 6.6    not likely  ;/
<MilitantPotato> Any ideas on what's on that pastebin link?
<apparle> All the files are of size near about 1KB. Just that there are to many too download one by one in windows
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: I'm looking
<MilitantPotato> ty
<Jay-Oh-En> http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s272/pronege/mydekstop2.png
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: you using backports?
<MilitantPotato> no
<MilitantPotato> I'll enable them if you think that would help
<Topsun> apparle: and why aren't you downloading via apt?
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: looks like you're using some old packages
<intelikey> MilitantPotato  3.97.0
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: try: sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-dev
<apparle> Topsun: I have either a computer with net and windows or a computer with  kubuntu but without windows
<Topsun> apparle: but you have networking on that kubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> jpatrick: doing it now
<apparle> Topsun: nope. That's the big problem
<MilitantPotato> intelikey: I'm not following...
<mikkael> is it only me, or is kopete-kde4 not able to connect to any network/protocol ?
<Topsun> apparle: have you discovered why you don't have network?
<jpatrick> mikkael: that poor app needs work still
<mohi> hi guuz
<mikkael> jpatrick: so what do you recommend for msn messenger and icq on kde4 ? (i know they suck, but i have people there)
<apparle> Topsun: Simple. My parents are not allowing me to subscribe to an internet connection. and the other box is in the college
<intelikey> MilitantPotato the package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 depends on the version 3.97.0 of kdebase-runtime-data but you have 4.0 installed   thus i assume the problem is a version mismatch with the  kdebase-runtime-bin*
<Topsun> apparle: ah ok, i see
<mikkael> i think ill stick with konversation for irc, i like it, using it for the very first time
<jpatrick> mikkael: no idea, I've only used Kopete
<MilitantPotato> Ah. lovely
<mohi> I wanna install ubuntu-desktop on the kubuntu+kde4 with adept! does it works? or needs something special?
<intelikey> MilitantPotato i was following up on what jpatrick said.
<apparle> Topsun: So could you do my job?
<mikkael> jpatrick: the problem is: i was able to use the kde3 kopete on kde4, but since yesterday or so it launches kopete-kde4 even with the command kopete
<jpatrick> intelikey, MilitantPotato: I believe kdebase-runtime no longer exists
<jpatrick> mikkael: so launch the kde3 one :)
<Topsun> apparle: well let's see. which version do you have? 7.10?
<mikkael> jpatrick: "kopete" launches kopete-kde4 :(
<intelikey> jpatrick kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 ?
<MilitantPotato> marking 3.97 wants to remove pretty much all of KDE4
<jpatrick> mikkael: Alt-F2 should show the Kopete KDE3 one too
<apparle> Topsun: Kubuntu Gutsy 7.10 i386
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: because it's old :)
<jpatrick> intelikey: I know "kdebase-runtime" got removed
<mikkael> my alt shortcuts are broken, but i will try with the launcher
<MilitantPotato> why would kweather-kde4 want an older incompatible package?
<apparle> Topsun: Another blow for me. Unable to open packages.ubuntu.com from our college network
<intelikey> aptitude remove $(dpkg -l |egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}') kdebase-bin-kde3+  # MilitantPotato
<Topsun> apparle: perhaps you college has an internal mirror for ubuntu and so they block direct downloads
<mohi> sorry I wanna install ubuntu-desktop on the kubuntu+kde4 with adept! does it works? or needs something special?
<MilitantPotato> sudo aptitude remove $(dpkg -l |egrep '(4:4.0.0|4:3.9[0-9])'|awk '{print $2}') kdebase-bin-kde3+  #
<mikkael> mohi: it should work, you will asked if you want gdm or kdm
<Dekans> hello all
<Dekans> i have a little pbm with desktop grid on KDE 4
<intelikey> and apt-get update :apt-get dist-upgrade    # MilitantPotato
<white_eagle> and I still cannot get KWIN to work in KDE 4
<apparle> Topsun: I don't think so as nobody here even knows what ubuntu is
<mohi> mikkael: :) tanx
<white_eagle> i've selected both xrender and opengl
<Topsun> apparle: :)
<white_eagle> and I don't get the special effects
<mikkael> jpatrick: uninstalling kopete-kde4 solved my problem
<apparle> Topsun: Can you get xorg-dev for me?
<intelikey> apt-get install kde4-core # MilitantPotato
<Dekans> desktop grid is activated but ctrl+F8 has no effect
<eekee> ohayo.. does Dapper Drake include kde 3 or 4? What about Gutsy Gibbon?
<Dekans> yesterday it was OK
<Dekans> eekee: KDE 3
<eekee> Dekans: cheers
<apparle> Topsun: Can you get xorg-dev for me
<white_eagle> please tell me how can I enable kwin :((( I went to tick the box from enable desktop effects , nothing happened
<white_eagle> I changed from opengl to xrender, nothing happened
<vzduch> white_eagle: kwin is not a desktop effect (if that's the same as in KDE3 at least..), it's the window manager itself
<Topsun> apparle: yes, 38 MB are ok
<mikkael> white_eagle: which driver for your graphics card ?
<white_eagle> restricted
<white_eagle> compiz runs in GNOME
<MilitantPotato> yea kweather-kde4 still won't install, same errors
<Topsun> apparle: the archives are 12 MB
<MilitantPotato> i'm going to hop on KDE4 real quick, see how it goes
<Topsun> apparle: an how would you get it from me?
<intelikey> Topsun /dcc send apparle file.zip
<intelikey> oops sorry.
<Topsun> intelikey: thanks
<white_eagle> compiz-fusion runs perfectly in Gnome but kwin doesn't work in KDE 4
<apparle> Topsun: As said by intelikey or mail it to me
<mikkael> white_eagle: are you sure it doesnt work, how do you know ? there are no wobbly windows or a cube
<Topsun> apparle: be patient, i'm working on it :)
<white_eagle> mikkael, there isn't a desktop grid
<apparle> Topsun: Alright
<ZeBarbu> hi all
<mikkael> white_eagle: what do you mean be grid, sorry for my english
<mikkael> *by#
<white_eagle> you know the desktop workspaces
<ZeBarbu> on official kde4 kubuntu packages, I've no keyboard shortcuts (alt+tab, alt+f2, ...)
<ZeBarbu> is it a known problem?
<ZeBarbu> I tried with new user...
<mikkael> white_eagle: that has nothing to do with composite effects
<white_eagle> I have now alt-tab previews
<white_eagle> no*
<white_eagle> sorry
<ZeBarbu> white_eagle: the same for me
<white_eagle> i have no translucent windows
<ZeBarbu> neither alt+f2
<mikkael> white_eagle: maybe your alt-shortcuts are not working, same here..try alt +f4 or alt +f2
<white_eagle> they work
<white_eagle> alt-f4 works
<ZeBarbu> mikkael: it doesn't work for me
<mikkael> white_eagle: did you enable some effects in systemsettings ?
<white_eagle> and also, I can't see a wireless monitor in kDE 4
<mikkael> ZeBarbu: do you know a solution ?
<white_eagle> i connect to the internet via wifi
<apparle> Topsun: Could you also mail it. Just in case I need it some time later
<white_eagle> and I can't connect via KDE4 because there isn't a place where I can manage them
<Topsun> apparle: ok
<ZeBarbu> mikkael: not yet... i investigate...
<jpatrick> white_eagle: kdm-kde4 is borked
<mikkael> white_eagle: you can launch kde3-apps in kde4, so launch network manager ?
<MilitantPotato> very slick.
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: yes!
<white_eagle> s(l)ick
<MilitantPotato> I miss the old K menu though
<intelikey> question will kde4 use the debian menu if you install it ?
<jpatrick> MilitantPotato: opne plamsa add applet and chose Appliction Launhccher Menu
<CharlieKane> hello
<vzduch> jpatrick: are you drunk? o0
<vzduch> :D
<MilitantPotato> oh great i removed the task bar
<CharlieKane> How is everyone finding KDE 4.0 ?
<MilitantPotato> jpatrick: one more time?
<mikkael> CharlieKane: i like it very much, feels futuristic :) i will use it as my primary desktop
<MilitantPotato> ah great, fusion-icon whited out my screen
<MilitantPotato> MilitantPotato:
<CharlieKane> mikkael: I like it but I'm having issues that I think I need to do bug reports for
<jpatrick> vzduch: slow ssh connection
<jpatrick> vzduch: slow ssh connectionnnnection
<CharlieKane> I'm not sure how much of it is KDE 4 and how much is packaging issues
<apparle> How to open .ppt files in linux
<CharlieKane> apparle: OpenOffice.org
<apparle> CharlieKane: thanks
<CharlieKane> np
<mikkael> CharlieKane: yes i have some issues too, for example most alt shortcuts dont work..but its so good to be able to launch kde3 apps for fixing some holes :D
<CharlieKane> I'm having a bit of a problemo or two...
<CharlieKane> The panel has dissappeared
<CharlieKane> :O
<CharlieKane> :p
<mikkael> CharlieKane: somewhere i did read how to bring it back
<CharlieKane> mikkael: yeah I'd like to know :p
<intelikey> i can't seem to get an ftp server to accept a simple login
<CharlieKane> performance isn't great... not sure if its using my graphics card properly
<MilitantPotato> ouch, compiz-fusion didn't like something.
<MilitantPotato> Anyway, how do I get the panel back?
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: I'd like to know :p
<mikkael> you could rename .kde4, then a new one gets created, but you will loose your previous config
<CharlieKane> mikkael: ?
<mikkael> or simply reload it ? its a plasmoid..
<CharlieKane> I dunno how to do that
<MilitantPotato> whick plasmoid?
<MilitantPotato> top right charlie
<MilitantPotato> the orange blob
<mikkael> dont know the english name
<MilitantPotato> Widget?
<MilitantPotato> huh
<MilitantPotato> ok i'll just delete the .kde4
<CharlieKane> task manager ?
<mikkael> CharlieKane: trial and error! sounds good
<sylvain-fr> :X
<sylvain-fr> !X
<sylvain-fr> !Xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jpatrick> Kubuntu meeting in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<corinth> A few questions tonight. :-). First, what application is meant to control volume in KDE 4, KMix still?
<jpatrick> corinth: kmix-kde4
<mikkael> kmix-kde4
<CharlieKane> Ok I thnk I've got the taskbar... only problem is its a kind of a little rounded rectangle blob with no way of manipulating it
<intelikey> Login incorrect.
<intelikey> Could not open host 192.168.0.6: username and/or password was not accepted for login.
<corinth> jpatrick: I'm trying to launch that using alt-f2, but it won't launch. Maybe it's not installed?
<mikkael> try to drag and drop it to where it should be (a new one out of the list, not the blob)
<intelikey> why am i not able to setup a simple ftp server      something isn't right here.
<jpatrick> corinth: probably not :)
<corinth> jpatrick: I instaled KDE 4.0 using the instructions on the Kubuntu website. Should this have installed all the KDE 4 apps?
<corinth> *installed
<jpatrick> corinth: no
<sylvain-fr> Hi
<corinth> jpatrick: Heh, alright. Where do I get the KDE 4 apps, then?
<corinth> Should they be in adept now?
<jpatrick> corinth: ry installing "kde4" and you'll see they're huge
<sylvain-fr> I am searching for help about FreeBSD, but in #freebsd chans, nobody talks (maybe because I didn't register ?)
<CharlieKane> mikkael: nope... just makes another blob
<jpatrick> corinth: just install kmix-kde4
<corinth> jpatrick: You mean search for kde4 in adept?
<mikkael> CharlieKane: try to drop it on the really bottom of your screen, if thats not working i have no idea :/
<CharlieKane> k
<MilitantPotato> how do you view hidden files in konq?
<sylvain-fr> I am also searching for help about Xorg
<fulat2k> hi folks, just added kde4 packages to my k7.10 installation.
<fulat2k> can't seem to get back to the GUI.  any ideas?
<sylvain-fr> Is it possible - with only one computer - to have many users, and keyboard, screen and mouse for each of them, if they are logged ?
<jpatrick> fulat2k: sudo /etc/initi.d/kdm restart
<jpatrick> fulat2k: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<fulat2k> hmmm
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: yea
<MilitantPotato> There's a linux OS floating around that does that, requires several video cards though
<sylvain-fr> and how can I do ?
<hola> i installed kde4 from adet in kde3.5 but when i restart the sisyem, X dont start, i had to start manuallywhith startx command
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: thank you.
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: I'm not sure the name, but there is one that does that.
<sylvain-fr> I must have 1 graphic card for a screen ?
<fulat2k> nothing happened
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: makes one PC seem like several, each person has their own screen and mouse/keyboard
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: I think so, yes.
<tarsonis> hey guys *wave*
<MilitantPotato> hey.
<MilitantPotato> How do you view hidden files in Konqueror 4?
<tarsonis> is the hardy heron alpha 3 usable or is it too buggy?
<corinth> jpatrick: I entered 'sudo apt-get install kmix-kde4' in Konsole. Iit says the 'kregexpeditor  mpeglib libarts1-mpeglib kpersonnalizer' are no longer required, and that I should use apt-get autoremove to remove them. Should I do this?
<MilitantPotato> Load a Live CD tarsonis :)
<corinth> *It says
<apparle> Help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51646/
<intelikey> unless they are connecting over a network and you want to setup a terminal server host
<tarsonis> MilitantPotato, i want to install it :/
<hola> help me please
<hola> i installed kde4 from adet in kde3.5 but when i restart the sisyem, X dont start, i had to start manuallywhith startx command
<jpatrick> corinth: probably yes
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: yes, but It's boring to use samba/nfs/cupsys/etc to share files/printers/etc
<corinth> jpatrick: If I want to install all of the kde4 apps, how can I do this?
<sylvain-fr> and Internet would be very faster (Ethernet is faster than wireless)
<eekee> I'm wondering whether to recommend gutsy gibbon or dapper drake for someone new to linux
<sylvain-fr> And I would like to do that with FreeBSD (It's wht I am searching help about it)
<intelikey> eekee debian etch
<mikkael> corinth: sudo apt-get install kde4
<eekee> ha...
<eekee> intelikey: why debian? ^^'
<intelikey> why not.  you have to start some place.   and etch is good.
<jpatrick> corinth: apt-get intsall kde4
<jpatrick> corinth: apt-get install kde4
<corinth> mikkael, jpatrick: Thanks!
<jpatrick> damn connection...
<sylvain-fr> If I do that, what must be different from an usual OS ? PC power, Xorg config, and that's all ?
<MilitantPotato> ok
<MilitantPotato> rm'd the .kde4, got the panel back
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: yes, but It's boring to use samba/nfs/cupsys/etc to share files/printers/etc
<sylvain-fr> and Internet would be very faster (Ethernet is faster than wireless)
<MilitantPotato> couldn't sort out how to combine applets into a pannel
<sylvain-fr> And I would like to do that with FreeBSD (It's why I am searching help about it)
<sylvain-fr> If I do that, what must be different from an usual OS ? PC power, Xorg config, and that's all ?
<hola> help me, after install kde4, X dont start
<sylvain-fr> hola: type sudo kdm
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: http://userful.com/products/ds
<jpatrick> sylvain-fr: bad idea
<mikubuntu> hi guys, just installed kde4-core on my ubuntu, and then installed xserver-xephr also, now i need help understanding this next recommendation from the kde.org page: To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm.
<hola> sylvain-fr: coomand not found
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: Thank you very mush ! It seems to be exactly what I am searching
<jpatrick> mikubuntu: do "Xephyr :1"
<jpatrick> mikubuntu: and there type "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde"
<sylvain-fr> hola: try : sudo startx
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: check reviews, I've no idea how good it is, I found it on stumble a few months back.
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51646/  Can anyone help
<eekee> intelikey: pardon me if I take the opinion of someone I know well rather than someone I don't know at all. ;)
<hola> sylvain-fr: now i did starx
<jpatrick> sylvain-fr, hola: just "startx" will do it
<mikubuntu> jpatrick: this is in my reg gnome terminal?
<sylvain-fr> jpatrick: why isn't it a good idea ?
<jussi01> sylvain-fr: you shouldnt use sudo when you dont need it
<hola> sylvain-fr:  but at the boot of the system it doen not start automatically and give a lot of errors
<fulat2k> hola: i'm facing the same problem.
<fulat2k> it's like kdm is no longer there after i installed KDE4
<corinth> My next question: Is there a way to resize the kde4 main panel?
<jpatrick> fulat2k: should be
<jpatrick> corinth: no (not yet done)
<hola> fulat2k: so what i have to do now
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: I didn't found it because I was searching french help, maybe ;-)
 * sylvain-fr leaves his computer for a few time
<fulat2k> hola: still figuring it out :)
<CharlieKane> corinth: I lost the panel completely... tried to restart a new one by adding it as a widget but all I get is a little blob
<MilitantPotato> how do yo enable showing hidden files in the new konq?
<MilitantPotato> you*
<hola> fulat2k: i have to remove it?
<fulat2k> hola: remove KDE4?
<rothchild> MilitantPotato: Its under the 'view' menu
<MilitantPotato> CharlieKane: rm -R /home/<USERNAME>/.kde4
<rothchild> 'show hidden files'
<MilitantPotato> rothchild: not here...
<mikubuntu> jpatrick: am i supposed to do this in my regular gnome terminal, or am i supposed to have booted into kde first?
<hola> fulat2k: im asking you that because kde 3.5 has now a problem, system menu is empty and X dont start automatilally at the kubuntu start up
<jussi01> how does one import bookmarks correctly in the new konq? Ive tried it, but it just gives me one link to the bookmark file, not imports my bookmarks
<MilitantPotato> rothchild: no Show Hidden Files here
<rothchild> hmmm, I just clocked that you're asking 'new' konq so I dunno, have kubuntu crippled it again?
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: ok... done that
<MilitantPotato> rothchild: seems that way, looks like they took the worst of dolphin and added it to konq
<MilitantPotato> CharlieKane: logout or restart X
<MilitantPotato> then login
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: ok
<CharlieKane> brb
<mikkael> its pretty much a vanilla kde4
<rothchild> lol@ MilitantPotato
<corinth> Any way to resize the kde4 application launcher?
<mikubuntu> jpatrick: cause in the gnome terminal i get prob after i do the Xephyr :1 thing
<MilitantPotato> this is agrivating
<jpatrick> Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<apparle> should I install KDE4
<jpatrick> apparle: if you want
<MilitantPotato> Viewing hidden files is sorta important
<Jay-Oh-En> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<apparle> jpatrick: What is new
<rothchild> isn't there a keyboard shortcut like alt-H or somthing?
<MilitantPotato> huh, I need to run synaptic from konsole, weird.
<mikubuntu> jpatrick: please before you leave for your meeting, help! :)
<corinth> in kmix-kde4, there doesn't seem to be a place to set a shortcut for volume increase or decrease. Where can I set those shortcuts?
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Xephyr :1
<mikubuntu> Extended Input Devices not yet supported. Impelement it at line 625 in ../../../../hw/kdrive/src/kinput.c
<mikubuntu> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: looks like its back to defaults but still no panel
<hola> fulat2k: im asking you that because kde 3.5 has now a problem, system menu is empty and X dont start automatilally at the kubuntu start up
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i pure kde by removing all the xubuntu packages?
<MilitantPotato> CharlieKane: really? that worked for me... shame
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> maybe you need to restart X so it doesn't save
<CharlieKane> I restarted x
<MilitantPotato> so run the same command then ctrl+alt+backspace
<MilitantPotato> ah
<guillaume_> hi every body !!!
<intelikey> ok this is not right.   i can login anonamusly  but not as a user    what am i not understanding about vsftpd/proftpd/ftpd  ???
<CharlieKane> I'm at a bit of a loss
<fdoving> intelikey: that's the default in vsftpd iirc.
<CharlieKane> There doesn't seem to be any way of creating a folder anywhere...
<mikkael> you can solve the problem with the password not working with: sudo passwd, then enter your password twice
<mikkael> (for synaptic, adept, etc)
<fdoving> intelikey: there is a 'local_enabled' directive in /etc/vsftpd.conf you must enable, to allow local users to login. and you can also set 'anonymous_enabled' to NO, if yopu don't want it.
<intelikey> fdoving i've been through /etc/vsftpd.conf   and /etc/ftpusers   the user name is not in /etc/ftpusers and the .conf says i should be able to.   it checks the password and then fails.
<Jay-Oh-En> what record program is on kde
<mikkael> CharlieKane: did you try to rename the .kde4 folder in your home directory ?
<Jay-Oh-En> so i can record voise?
<Jay-Oh-En> voice
<CharlieKane> mikkael: no
<martin__> yop all :-D
<hola> help me, after installed kde4, startx dont start automatically,
<martin__> vous allez biieng ?
<intelikey> fdoving i have reset the passwd a few times too.    could it be because of nosuid system ?
<martin__> il y a du francais ou du belge ici ?
<mikkael> CharlieKane: try that, and restart. you will have a complete default kde4
<rothchild> martin__ | !fr
<CharlieKane> ok
<fdoving> intelikey: at least vsftpd isn't suid anything that i'm aware of. maybe some password-checking mechanism it uses needs some suid thing, i don't know.
<intelikey> hmmm i'll do some more testing.
<martin__> !re
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikkael> hola: sudo apt-get remove kde-kde4
<martin__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<martin__> fr
<hola> mikkael: and after?
<martin__> thx
<nosrednaekim> mikkael: thats not going to work
<mikkael> hola: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<hola> mikkael: you are sayng to remove kde4 at all
<_Angelus_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
 * sylvain-fr comes back
<sylvain-fr> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mikkael> hola: nope
<hola> mikkael: but have i to install kd4 again after udo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<mikkael> hola: no, this will just set kdem as the login manager again
<CharlieKane> mikkael: YAY ITS BACK
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: Do you know if http://userful.com/ is free (as in freedom :-) software ?
<mikkael> CharlieKane: maybe only for the first start..good luck :/
<hola> mikkael: i dont understand sorry, you said to remove kde4 before or not?
<CharlieKane> :/
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: I think it's shareware
<mikkael> hola: no, just remove kde-kde4 if its installed
<mikkael> hola: sorry *kdm-kde4
<CharlieKane> I have a question about kwin
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: yes......
<sylvain-fr> MilitantPotato: so, the source code isn't free ?
<hola> mikkael: what do you thinks is happened
<intelikey> fdoving how can i check and find out where an ftp user is trying to write to ?     the log shows the attempt to write and the non-permission problem but not the path  ?
<CharlieKane> kwin's composite effects are not performing well and I want to make sure its using my graphics card... How do I make sure KDE4 is using it ?
<sylvain-fr> I think it's not free,see : http://userful.com/download/eula/
<lod_> check Xserver's config
<mikkael> hola: i dont know, because you didnt give much information. i think you are using kdm-kde4 which is broken at the moment
<mikkael> mikkael: but maybe theres just a simple problem with your startkde script
<mikkael> whoops
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: make ure its not set to Xrender
<sylvain-fr> "Customer will not modify, disassemble or decompile the Software without Userful's prior written consent"
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: ok
<hola> mikkael: for istance, system menu dont work, it says "malformed url"
<hola> mikkael: kmenu- system setting dont works
<hola> mikkael: whith right mouse bottom on desktop nothing happen
<hola> mikkael: and so on
<mikkael> hola: kubuntu version ? what did you do to install kde4 ?
<CharlieKane> Ive just remembered "run command" is now right-click
<MilitantPotato> sylvain-fr: it's not free, it has a free trial (pay to use after thats over)
<CharlieKane> :p
<hola> kubuntun 7.10 and isttalled though http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php (removing first the previous kde4 version)
<intelikey> anyone know how can i check and find out where an ftp user is trying to write to ?     the log for vsftpd shows the attempt to write but not the path ?
<hola> mikkael:  kubuntun 7.10 and isttalled though http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php (removing first the previous kde4 version)
<Orfeous> hi everyone!
<MilitantPotato> ok, konq is working correctly now
<MilitantPotato> installed a bunch of random stuff and i'm in buisness
<ubuntu_> kubuntu-it
<mikkael> hola: can you post your /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde ?
<nosrednaekim> hi Orfeous
<Orfeous> i upgraded some packages yesterday and some of my system packages where removed.. and now i am missing something because i dont have the system menu or like the "panel" with the clock in the bottom right corner
<Orfeous> what to install?
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: Kde3?
<Orfeous> yes
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: I dont see any mention of Xrender anywhere in my xorg.conf
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<MilitantPotato> wow kwin is slow
<hola> mikkael: it too long, i dont know how to past and paste in potebin
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: I'm talking about in the config GUI
<mikkael> "paste
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: I'm having the same problem when composite effects are on
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: how so?
<mikkael> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<corinth> Wow, Kopete KDE 4 is pretty nice.
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: oooooh
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: my bad
<MilitantPotato> I clicked logout, the screen fade was slow and very jerky
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: allready installed
<hola> mikkael: the file is too long
<Orfeous> i can take a screenshot
<CharlieKane> I must say I like the default widget style and windeco's
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: sure
<mikkael> hola: just the beginning
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: direct render via opengl
<freqmod_nx> Is there a kdelibs dev packacge for kde4?
<Rum0> Orfeous: you could also temporarily move .kde somewhere else - then the default kde-settings will be used again
<MilitantPotato> wow
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: ok, and compiz works fine for you?
<MilitantPotato> enabled effects and everything turned into a light show
<Orfeous> i cant understand what package that are missing.. frustrating.. :)
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: well it would except that it seems to be broken in kubuntu 7.10
<Orfeous> i have no kind of taskbar either
<Orfeous> when i minimize apps i must use ALT-TAB to reach them
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: but the panel is down there?
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: compiz fusion "works" as far as performance goes, only I lose windeco's (which is quite annoying)
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: do you have an nvidia?
<MilitantPotato> ah the paint deal was doing the color show
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: yes compiz works fine, even brilliant (not including dissappearing windeco's)
<MilitantPotato> CharlieKane: tried emerald?
<CharlieKane> MilitantPotato: yes
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: the panel with the icons that are to the right off where the system buttom should be placed
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: yes a geforce6200
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: you may need to add the ARGBGLXVisuals line to your xorg then.
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: its there
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: oh.. ok
<CharlieKane> Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: Âhttp:/umea3.mine.nu/~anton/bilder/skarm6.png
<Rum0> nosrednaekim: composite in kde4 is also very slow for me - i have an intel 915 gm which works flawlessly with compiz
<CharlieKane> Rum0: yes I am also trying to see if I can find out why it is not working too well here
<nosrednaekim> Rum0: Intel chips work better with Xrender
<corinth> Kontact didn't get updated for KDE 4?
<Rum0> nosrednaekim: ah, thanks I'll try that
<sourcemaker> how can I add a group to my user?
<CharlieKane> *makes note that intel chips work better with xrender*
<ntweat> hi
<CharlieKane> hi
<mikubuntu> ok, guys.  i managed to get kde session running, but couldn't get konqueror to connect to any websites.  tried to get into network settings, but it would not accept my password as root.  what gives?
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker: add yourself to the croup in /etc/group
<Orfeous> sourcemaker: sudo adduser "user" "newgroup"
<corinth> mikubuntu: Not the first time I've heard this problem today.
<ntweat> any 1 knws how to install kde 4?
<CharlieKane> ntweat: yes
<ntweat> hi charlie
<CharlieKane> hi
<nosrednaekim> ntweat: read the topic
<corinth> ntweat: Check on kubuntu.org
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: watch picutre
<Orfeous> picture
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: KDE4?
<mikubuntu> ya, just downloaded it
<ntweat> ya.. but its unable to connect to ppa.launchpad
<Emof> How do I set up KDE so that I change desktops when the mousepointer goes to the edge of the current desktop?
<Rum0> has someone else the no-wallpaper-after-login bug? (just a white desktop)
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: still loading
<Emof> Rum0: yes
<ntweat> Rum0 i get a blue desktop
<CharlieKane> ntweat: you using adept ?
<Emof> and everything is really slow
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: admin apps can not just be run, you have to run them with "kdesudo appname" or create a root password
<ntweat> ya charlie
<dhq> how do i update to kde4
<Emof> like present desktop etc
<mikubuntu> if this is a bug, then i spose it will get fixed shortly, so my next question is, will i get kde updates while running gnome sessions?
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: yes, you will
<CharlieKane> I get the white desktop for a moment before the wallpaper comes up
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: slow peering maybe?
<corinth> I thought that dolphin was going to be the file manager for kde 4?
<sigma_1234> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: and its not really a bug, its more that kdesu doesn't work well with sudo
<CharlieKane> corinth: it is
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: dial up :)
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: ah.. i see..
<corinth> CharlieKane: Then how come opening links to my folders from the Computer tab of the application launcher opens them in Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: ok, can you right click on that panel and add applets?
<dhq> is there a cd in which kubuntu comes with kde4
<mikubuntu> rosrednaekim: i think that i have root password set ... i use it all the time on ubuntu; what would i have to do to set a root on kde?  is it a seperate root from my gnome root?
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: no... its not.. you enabled the root user? are you sure you don't mean "sudo"?
<CharlieKane> corinth: I dunno... It opens Dolphin for me... though if I double click on a folder widget I have on my desktop it opens in Konqueror...
<Edulix> hi
<CharlieKane> hi
<XadVio> whats up
<Edulix> hey, which was the name of this program that would beautify the code (indentation etc)?
<Emof> How do I set up KDE so that I change desktops when the mousepointer goes to the edge of the current desktop?
<mikubuntu> nosrednaekim: well, i guess sudo, i always have to preface commands with sudo in gnome
<sigma_1234> theres a kde4 live cd on the kubuntu site
<nosrednaekim> Emof: I did it... its somewhere in the settings ;)
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: ah ok, thats different from an actual root user
<mikubuntu> nosrednaekim: so how to set up root?
<Emof> I've searched everywhere...
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: add back a kmenu and taskbar
<nosrednaekim> Emof: let me look
<mikubuntu> will it be global if i set it in gnome and it will work then on the kde?
<Jack111> hi
<ere4si> mikubuntu, type in konsole   sudo passwd
<lod_> sudo passwd root
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: how can they be lost?
<nosrednaekim> Emof: right click on window decoration-configure windows behavior->advanced->active desktop borders
<mikubuntu> ere4si: but i don't have konsole right now, cuz i logged out of kde back into gnome, so is my gnome terminal ok?
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: don't know.... but its not permanant;)
<corinth> How do I set Dolphin to be the default file manager, because it seems it is not.
<Jack111> i have got the problem that i dont have the pause, volume etc buttons, when i use the live stream function in opera, firefox, etc, using the helixplayer.its somehow connected that scripptable plugins are not allowed?
<lod_> yes
<nosrednaekim> mikyeah... thats fine
<ere4si> mikubuntu, yep
<mikubuntu> ok, i start it
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: i cant add a "Kmenu" it doesnt exist in the list..
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: i can add an "external taskbar" not that one that goes into the "main panel"
<andrew__> anyone know the name of the program that is "search for files" in normal ubuntu, but doesn't exist in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: 0.o
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: tracker?
<mikubuntu> so i type in 'sudo password root'?
<Emof> nosrednaekim: ah, thanks :)
<Orfeous> mikubuntu: sudo passwd root
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: just "sudo passwd root"
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: so what to do=
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: i'm in kde4 soi'm not sure what the menu is called...
<mikubuntu> is it ok if i used the same password as my sudo password?
<CharlieKane> kwin crashes whenever I choose 'texture from pixmap' + 'trilinear' in opengl options
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: yes
<Rum0> Orfeous: the easiest thing would to logout of your kde-session, ctrl-alt-F1 to get a terminal, login and 'mv .kde to kde_old' to get back to kde's defaults
<Rum0> Lr
<CharlieKane> except that time... accepts it now
<andrew__> nosrednaekim: hmm, i think tracker is different, i'm talking about the program that comes up when i go to "search for files" in the gnome menu in ubuntu, it says that it is just a graphical front end that uses the find command along with grep and something else to search for files, ie it isn't an indexing program
<Rum0> Orfeous: then start kde again
<nosrednaekim> andrew__: oh... then I don't know.
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: i have tried to add all that stuff in the panel menu without a good result.
<andrew__> k
<Orfeous> Rum0: i think there are packages missing
<mikubuntu> so now if i go back to the kde desktop that password should work i hope ...  will i be able to access apps like google earth that i have on my gnome desktop from kde?
<Orfeous> there where removed many packages yesterday :D
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: yes
<Rum0> Orfeous: I thought he installed kubuntu-desktop again?
<Rum0> he=you
<Orfeous> Rum0: i did
<CharlieKane> kwin is pretty slow at resizing windows
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: remove kubuntu-desktop and then reinstall it
<mikubuntu> i always hear people say NOT to do anything in ROOT, so why does kde force me to use root?
<mikubuntu> is it dangerous?
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: no more so than sudo
<Orfeous> mikubuntu: its safest to sudo root
<CharlieKane> mikubuntu: yes, it will blow up your dog ;)
<mikubuntu> that poor dog.
<CharlieKane> :p
<mikubuntu> he's been thru a lot
<CharlieKane> oh... now I made myself feel bad
<Orfeous> be back soon!
<mikubuntu> ok, well i'm gonna lose you guys while i go start up kde.  thanks for the help, i'm sure i'll be back.
<nosrednaekim> mikubuntu: k
<CharlieKane> ok
<mikubuntu> as you were
<mikubuntu> lol
 * CharlieKane relaxes
<nosrednaekim> :)
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: hows kde4 treating you?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: amazing... 4.0 is awesome :)
<MilitantPotato> Where's the kdm-kde4 logs?
<sigma_1234> perhaps il get the live cd
<MilitantPotato> I can't use it as a Display manager, it has an error at login and says check the logs
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: don't use kdm-kde4
<MilitantPotato> Ah :)
<MilitantPotato> glad I remembered how to switch back, i'd of been SOL.
<sigma_1234> the screenshots ive seen look pretty good
<nosrednaekim> yeah we should have a "eats your children" warning on kdm-kde4
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: its beautiful :)
<Aranel> I'm installing KDE4. Will I need other packages ? KDEPIM etc ?
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: you don't NEED anything other than kde4-core
<Aranel> nosrednaekim: thanks :)
<CharlieKane> Aranel: keep it simple ;)
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: and don't install kde4-pim, its a bit old and doesn't work well with 4.0 I have heard
<hola> when ked 3,5 starts, no icon on desktop and malformed url erorr appears
<CharlieKane> resizing windows is still terribly slow... anyone know anything about that ?
<Aranel> nosrednaekim: ok, i m installing 'only' kde4-core.
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: feel free to install other kde4 programs,but ake sure the version # is 4.0not 3.98, 3.97, etc
<intelikey> i found my "issue" with ftp servers    ((The user must have a standard shell returned by getusershell(3).))
<hola> help me, my desktop does not work properly
<Aranel> nosrednaekim: other ? amarok2 etc ?
<intelikey> and $HOME/.false   probably doesn't qualify as a standard shell
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: Kopete4, Jok
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: :)
<nosrednaekim> *Juk
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: amarok 2 isn't packages yet
<Aranel> nosrednaekim: ok, thanks :)
<hola> help me, my kubuntu 7.10 after kde4 install does not work properly
<CharlieKane> Amarok2 > Juk (flame on) ;)
<CharlieKane> sup hola
<edgy> Hi, I want to install kde4 and the announcement page says to install kde4-core, is this really enough?
<CharlieKane> edgy: yes
<hola> CharlieKane: sorry?
<nosrednaekim> edgy: yep
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: you are absolutely correct :)
<CharlieKane> hola: whats going wrong for you ?
<edgy> CharlieKane: what about the other kde4 packages for multimedia, games, edu, ...?
<nosrednaekim> edgy: you can add those if you want.
<nosrednaekim> edgy: though make sure they have 4.0 in their version #
<CharlieKane> edgy: I got games with kde4-core
<edgy> nosrednaekim: yes this exactly my problem the version says 3.94
<CharlieKane> edgy: oh sorry my bad.. I didnt
<edgy> CharlieKane: strange! I would try it
<nosrednaekim> edgy: thats the one from the official repository, you need to add the PPA
<CharlieKane> I have played the new battleship though
<sourcemaker> I have just started the new kde4 live cd... really unstable and unusable... seems to be more a alpha version... and not a stable release... :-)
<fdoving> intelikey: you can add shells to /etc/shells you know. :)
<edgy> ok let me logout and try it and come here to complain then
<hola> CharlieKane: on desktop there are not the icons/file i had before, the mouse buttoms dont works and when x finish to load, an error show that malformed URL
<CharlieKane> hola: On kde4 ?
<intelikey> fdoving yeah working on it.   first i tested with /bin/bash to confirm that that was the reason.   "it is."
<hola> CharlieKane: no, kde3
<CharlieKane> oh i c
<CharlieKane> hola: tried ctrl+alt+backspace then log back in ?
<Aranel> i'm installed kde4, and i have kde3.5 too. How can I use them ?
<Aranel> them together*
<nosrednaekim> Aranel: log out and select KDE 4 from the session menu
<august_> witch program do i use to open tar.gz files?
<Aranel> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<nosrednaekim> august_: ark
<august_> thx
<ere4si> august: right click them
<CharlieKane> some things seem really slow on my desktop
<intelikey> one must admit though  that a shell of  /usr/****/****/.true    does look a bit odd in the /etc/shells and /etc/passwd files
<hola> CharlieKane: with ctrl+alt+backspace nothing happened
<rinaldi_> hi just got kde4. went ok for a bit but then all of a sudden the clock/ desktop switcher/device notifier etc has moved across the desktop bar towards the K menu button. now i can't see any tabs for windows along the taskbar. how can i get it back?
<CharlieKane> hola: is your keyboard working ? lights on etc ?
<CharlieKane> hola: oh nevermind :p
<CharlieKane> D'oh !
<hola> CharlieKane: of course, im writting you
<CharlieKane> hola: yes :p
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: delete the ".kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc"
<hola> CharlieKane: are you still there
<nosrednaekim> and then do "control+alt+backspace (if you are in kde4 still)
<CharlieKane> hola: hmm not sure whats happening for you
<Orfeous> still missing the taskbar and system menÃu
<Orfeous> reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<gladier> whats the command to disassemble a rpm ... not convert it to a deb .. but extract it
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: try starting over with a new kdehome... run "mv .kde .kde-backup"
<CharlieKane> hola: if you check Desktop in your home folder, is everything still there that's supposed to be ?
<nosrednaekim> hola: yeah! I had that problem!
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: and then?
<Agent_bob> gladier i think they are tar archives
<nosrednaekim> hola: but I didn't even try to fix it, I like kde4 :)
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: log out and then back in again
<Orfeous> ok..-
<Orfeous> see you..
<august_> when i download the flash uppdate (tar.gz) i extract it and two files come upp. one is a shell script called "flashplayerinstaler" and the other one is a shared library called "libflashplayer.so". when i click at either of them i get the open with message... what program should i use?
<nosrednaekim> !flash | august_
<ubotu> august_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<august_> thx
<nosrednaekim> august_: you have to copy the .so somewhere which should be in that second link
<CharlieKane> Is anyone else having issues with kwin slowness ?
<CharlieKane> wb hola
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: nope... its pretty fsat for me besides the resizing
<august_> what?
<hola> CharlieKane: what is malform url
<nosrednaekim> august_: just read the second link ;)
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: its back now.. but with disguisting order :)
<august_> ok
<hola> if i open System menu, it is whown empy
<Sergi1> hello
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: is it possible to use my configs
<CharlieKane> nosrednaekim: I'm finding resizing really slow, and scrolling, and widget manipulation... which makes me think this can't be right
<Sergi1> can anyone tell me, how to connect to network on kde4?
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: yeah, but the problem is that we don't know which one was messing it up
<Sergi1> i didn't find any gui app to do this
<nosrednaekim> Sergi1: you can use knetworkmanager
<CharlieKane> hola: it means a url address is wrong... is konqueror or another web browser starting when you start kde ?
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: isnt it possible to solve that?
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: turn off desktopeffects
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: yeah... i'm looking
<hola> CharlieKane: no
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: thank you :)
<hola> CharlieKane: for istantece, also run command does not work
<CharlieKane> hola: ok
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: aha!! i have no "ktaskbarrc" for example in my backup
<Orfeous> many configs isnt there..
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: ok, run "rm -rf .kde" then "mv .kde-backup .kde" then run "rm -rf .kde/share/apps/kicker"
<Agent_bob> i knew that it should NOT be that hard to setup a simple ftp server.   using non-standard shells (non-standard everything really) sure makes some things,...   tricky ?
<CharlieKane> What I mean is it should be fast with desktop effects turned on... I just turned them off and that screwed up my desktop
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: yeah... well as you can see it needs plenty of love :)
<CharlieKane> oh this really isnt good...
<Agent_bob> Sergi1 use the old app that you "used to use"
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: just stick with kde3 or gnome or whatever if kde4 doesn't work for you now.
<CharlieKane> now i can see the background for my log in
<nosrednaekim> CharlieKane: are you using kdm-kde4?
<hola> CharlieKane: library file for "kcm_media.la" not found in path
<Orfeous> nosrednaekim: .kde cant be removed...
<rinaldi_> hi, i tried deleting .kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<Orfeous> hmm.. im going out for a little while.. back about ~60min.. continue then
<CharlieKane> well I've got artifacts all over now, and redraws failing all over the place
<Orfeous> thanks for now
<CharlieKane> my desktop just became pretty unusable
<nosrednaekim> Orfeous: I'm going to be gone then
<rinaldi_> but im still having problems with the taskbar
<crazy_bus> I was downloading the kde4 livecd and had almost got it when the file started from the beginning and said  ''eof received from server'' in the log.  My internet is relatively slow.  Will I have to download it again?
<Orfeous> rinaldi_: same problem here but with KDE 3 :P
<nosrednaekim> rinaldi_: ok...
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus:  yes :(
<Agent_bob> ok now to hit a security site and see how many holes i just made...
<CharlieKane> hola: ok
<crazy_bus> why would it have done it.  Will it do it again?
<Agent_bob> anyone have a favorite security site ?
<nosrednaekim> crazy_bus: no idea.
<Rum0> crazy_bus: use ktorrent ;-)
<rinaldi_> i deleted using dolphin and the file ahs just appeared again after logging in again. should i need sudo access to delete it?
<CharlieKane> hola: ask nosrednaekim :p
<crazy_bus> is there a torrent for kde4?
<nosrednaekim> what? no... i'm leaving :)
<Rum0> there should be
<nosrednaekim> (I seriously am, got things to do)
<hola> please help me
<crazy_bus> I can't see one? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<nosrednaekim> hola erase your .kde (after making a backup of course)
<hola> nosrednaekim: in order to solve my prblem is enought to reemove .kde directory?
<trophyhead> hi all : )  any midi music brainz in da house?
<Rum0> crazy_bus: yeah sorry, you're right, there only torrents for the install-cds
<crazy_bus> do you think the download will restart itself again if I try and download it?
<CharlieKane> hola: try renaming it to something like .kde-backup
<hola> CharlieKane: cannot open `.kde/share/config/adept_managerrc' for reading: Permission deni                                                             ed
<CharlieKane> hola: can you rename .kde to something else ?
<Aranel> hey, how can I change my task manager align to top ?
<Dyus> any idea as to why i get random segmentation faults with gtk programs in kde?
<Ash-Fox> CharlieKane mv .kde something\ else
<CharlieKane> Ash-Fox: trying to hlep hola
<CharlieKane> Ash-Fox: his kde3 is screwed up after installing kde4
<Ash-Fox> Shouldn't KDE4 be using .kde4 ?
 * Ash-Fox needs to check what is done in Kubuntu now, used too many distros.
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: as long as $KDEHOME isn't set, i think it should.
<CharlieKane> Ash-Fox: yes kde4 uses .kde4
<konrad> What's the command if I want to use aptitude to upgrade a single application and not all applications on the system?
<trophyhead> I'd like to know if any use a music keyboard with kubuntu sampleing software? plz don't suggest a program unless you do use it sucessfully! thx :)
<eml> I have a weird instance of mplayer running on something ktorrent is downloading. Has anyone encountered such a problem before? I cannot kill it.
<rinaldi_> i can't see any tabs for windows on the taskbar now in kde4 and the clock/desktop switcher etc is next to the Kmenu... i tried deleting plasma-appletsrc but nothing..
<MichaelSammels> OK. When I boot Kubuntu "MP-BIOS bug 8254: timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<MichaelSammels> *I then use noapic*
<MichaelSammels> No errors appear but during splash I get kicked to BusyBox Shell.
<gukk_devel>  KGpg: waiting for lock (held by 9069 - probably dead). What does this mean?
<ntweat_>  can any 1 tell me the best dc++ client for linux??
<MichaelSammels> ntweat_ try Kdevelop
<MichaelSammels> Any ideas on my probs?
<emilsedgh> gukk_devel: i think it means that a process with id 9060 is locked something, kill that process and try again
<mikubuntu> oh, well, kind of depressing to spend so much time and not be able to make it work.  could not get kde to connect to wireless.  i was worried it would affect my ubuntu connection, but aside from the dlink 'stair' icon missing now, i did get right back into my connection.  maybe it's something that will get corrected with updates.  i like my ubuntu, don't really 'need' kubuntu, but i like...
<mikubuntu> ...learning the variations from one to the other, so kind of a bummer to hit a wall so soon...
<Sergi1> hey, the command knetworkmanager isn't in kde4 with kubuntu
<mikubuntu> anybody else having connection probs with kde4?
<gukk_devel> emilsedgh: no process with this id
<emilsedgh> gukk_devel: so i was wrong :D
<trophyhead> is kde4 the new one in hardy heron?
<MilitantPotato> anyone else having desktop refresh problems?
<mikubuntu> kde4 is latest release from kde.org out since yesterday
<Lynoure> mikubuntu: Are you keeping track of the problems? :)
<mikubuntu> it will carry into hardy herron according to website
<llutz> kde4.0 wasn't made to be used in production.systems, its for developpers and testers, so what do you expect?
<hola> when kde start startx, an error is appers "malformed URL and nothing is on the desktop
<Lynoure> mikubuntu: mine are not significant, so far, but ever since installing kde4.0, some of the kde3.5.8 mechanisms launch kde4 stuff by default, which is annoying
<mikubuntu> lynoure: guess i'll have to watch updates, cause i can't get *anything to work right on it yet
<trophyhead> oh so its not quite stable tho?, can it be installed if im currently using (gutsy-gibbion) or maybe I shouldn't you seem to be having quite some trouble with it, : (
<fernando> hi, how can I make that different programs use the soundcard at the same time..??
<zsz> does kubuntu live dvd have memtest on it?
<fernando> for example If I use skype and I want to put some music..I can't
<hola> dolphin said malformed URL onsystem menu, trash, media device
<trophyhead> hmmm  if I bang my head against the moniter will kubuntu finally do what i wish?
<Lynoure> trophyhead: what are you wishing for?
<trophyhead> haha, well like 3 things to work properly
<Sergi1> how to run in kubuntu commands with administrator rights?
<fernando> Sergi1-> sudo command
<Lynoure> trophyhead: just liku kubuntu,  I cannot read your mind either, so what 3 things?
<Lynoure> s/liku/like/
<Sergi1> hm, in kubuntu kde4 final relise the sudo command doesn't exists..
<Sergi1> and knetworkmanager too
<trophyhead> to play&burn dvd.s....to take tv time & rosegarden from another disk (mandriva) cause at least I know they work on them,
<Lynoure> Sergi1: it's not kde final release, it's just the first release. kdepim does not exist either, yet
<fernando> sergi1, that open adept manager and install the sudo package..thats all
<fernando> serge1, and when you are there..install also de knetworkmanager..
<wilsby> hi
<Lynoure> trophyhead: How did rosegarden not work for you in kubuntu?
<Lynoure> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fernando> Lynoure: do you know how to make run kubuntu with a better sound mixed ?? because I can't make two programs using the soundcard at the same time..
<wilsby> I have been thinking about trying out kubuntu and switching distros.
<trophyhead> but im by far no computer brain so all I can do if a program dosen't work after a little fiddleing around is, don't use it find something else : )
<wilsby> I have a few questions though.
<MilitantPotato> Why does nothing launched from the K menu accept a password?
<Sergi1> thanks
<trophyhead> oh rosegarden...
<wilsby> with kubuntu, do I compile my own kernel or is everthing already setup for me?
<Sergi1> but to the network i need to configure manualy
<Lynoure> fernando: sorry, haven't looked at that lately, as I do not do heavy-duty sound stuff, it's enough for me that my beeps blend with my amarok tunes
<trophyhead> said my version of kernal was not the right timeing or maybe not up to date>?
<hola> dolphin said malformed URL onsystem menu, trash, media device
<sub[t]rnl> wilsby➜ everything is setup, there is no need to compile your own
<MilitantPotato> Why does nothing launched from the K menu accept a password?
<fernando> Lynoure: I am using skype, and I can't make run amarok at the same time..thats my problem :p anyway thanks..
<sigma_1234> fernando: are you on kde3 or kde4?
<Lynoure> fernando: I can have amarok playing when skype is running, have not tried a call yet
<trophyhead> anyhoo if rosegarden's just a sequencer, I'll just use audacity & hydrogen, they seem to work perfectly for me, : )
<wilsby> is ubuntu suitable for servers?
<Lynoure> wilsby: yes, there is a server edition
<sigma_1234> ubuntu server edition is i suppose
<wilsby> and is it possible to do a network installation?
<wilsby> ok
<sigma_1234> if it wasnt id be worried:)
<steinerhippo> hi @all. i have a problem, when i edit a icon in kcontrol for a mime type, pdf in special, it only is set until a reboot, can anybody help me to make this for ever?
<wilsby> thanks sigma
<wilsby> I'm going to try out kubuntu over the weekend ;-)
<wilsby> <= disgrunted gentoo user
<Lynoure> fernando: seems work fine for me, even for calls. But sound is fickle, still, I'm fighting with my mother's pc forgetting it's sound settings after the first skype call. It's weird.
<sigma_1234> it would probably help if skype wasnt closed source
<sigma_1234> anyone tried kde4.0.0 on the eeepc here?
<sigma_1234> oh does anyone here have a dell d600?
<steinerhippo> hi @all. i have a problem, when i edit a icon in kcontrol for a mime type, pdf in special, it only is set until a reboot, can anybody help me to make this for ever?
<sigma_1234> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nick_name> steinerhippo: did u try right-click/properties tht way ??
<steinerhippo> @ nick_name: there is the right one shown, does it mean, that only dolphin and konqueror show a false icon?
<trophyhead> <---was amazed by going from (fiesty) kubuntu to (gutsy) it gave me an option to install a program to excellerate my older nvida card, now I can play fast paced 1st person shooter games! woohoo!, I always thought my 2gig puter was too slow to do this : )
<nick_name> steinerhippo: could be ... i'm not very sure though ...
<nick_name> steinerhippo: but if i have to change icons for any files ... i follow the right.click/properties way ...
<steinerhippo> nick_name: because there is a netscape icon instead of a pdf icon, so i changed it, and it is only til a restart, ok thx, i'll try it
<nick_name> steinerhippo: same goes, if i have to change file association ... say, i want to open video files always with SMPLAYER
<steinerhippo> nick_name: thx
<nick_name> steinerhippo: or image files always with kwickshow
<nick_name> steinerhippo: pleasure ... not sure if it's gonna solve ur problem though
<steinerhippo> nick_name: i'll try it, more than the netscape icon can't be :D
<trophyhead> I highly reccomed (gutsy) to those who haven't tried it , well at least till around april, I can't wait for the newer version! (hardy-heron),
<nick_name> steinerhippo: for video file, i removed netscape completely ... it was annoying ...
<steinerhippo> nick_name: i use vlc for vids
<neville> how do i completely remove flash, as in, completely and utterly wipe it out?
<nick_name> steinerhippo: kool ... i use a combination of xine+mplayer
<nick_name> steinerhippo: wht do u use for online videos, like movie trailers at apple.com ??
<nick_name> neville: wht do u mean remove ??
<steinerhippo> nick_name: i also sometimes use mplayer, do you mean the flash movies, also like on youtube? the flash plugin, but it's not good, it sometimes hangs up and i have to kill my firefox
<nick_name> steinerhippo: nope ... quicktime videos , wmv videos ... embedded in the webpage
<nick_name> neville: dpkg -l | grep flash
<steinerhippo> nick_name: also vlc
<PolitikerALT> Hi, I got a weird problem with knetworkmanager: after some time, it does not work any longer
<nick_name> neville: this gives me ... flashplugin-nonfree
<zipper> uuuh, updates for kde in the repos.... Does that mean we'll get kde4 soon? =)
<neville> well, the installation botched itself, and when i remove it, it says it's gone, but then reinstalling it just puts a grayed out square where the flash player should be used in web pages
<PolitikerALT> I still displays It was (is) connected, but in fact it isn't
<sigma_1234> nope
<nick_name> neville: so, the next step would be "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree "
<PolitikerALT> because no connection can be etablished any longer
<sigma_1234> zipper: no
<zipper> sigma_1234, =/
<sigma_1234> its just for testing now
<sigma_1234> why not download the livecd?
<NielsE> on kde4, my Katapult seems to be broken, yesterday it worked fine, but now it doesnt pop up anymore, any suggestions?
<zipper> figured there would be a testing period..... just hope it isn't as long as debian =)
<nick_name> sigma_1234: sorry to poke my nose in , ru guys talking about kde4 live cd ??
<neville> okay, done
<zipper> sigma_1234, it's tempting, but i think i'll wait for now
<trophyhead> umm is kde4 the new desktop for kubuntu's (hardy-heron) to come out sometime in april?
<Lynoure> trophyhead: no, just one of the two choices
<sigma_1234> nick_name: yeah we are. why?
<zipper> I use a usb keyboard (logitech ultra-x). When the grub menu pops up, my keyboard is disabled, cannot select entries in the menu, num lock doesnt work ect.... how to fix?
<trophyhead> oh ok thx lyn
<sigma_1234> zipper: can you get into bios with it?
<zipper> sigma_1234, yes
<nick_name> sigma_1234: i ws just wondering if anyone tried it ... i tried the last rc ... it was'nt very stable ...
<zipper> nick_name, thats rc's for you =)... my guess is that its much more stable now
<nick_name> sigma_1234: it looked awesome for sure ... bt, responsiveness of the applications were terrible
<sigma_1234> zipper: theres a setting in bios saying that you are using a usb keyboard that needs to be set
<nick_name> zipper: u mean the latest stable kde4 live cd ??
<zipper> sigma_1234, but since i can get into bios with it, it should be already enabled no?
<nick_name> zipper: have u tried it urself ??
<neville> Okay, now I'm getting
<zipper> nick_name, no, i havent.... thats why i said "guess" =)
<neville> "The application unknown (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SISSEGV)"
<zipper> i read a comment somewhere about it becomming much more stable also
<sigma_1234> zipper: for some odd reason it isnt once you leave bios.
<zipper> sigma_1234, hmm.... You sure it isn't some grub setting somewhere?
<nick_name> neville: if they r video files, reassign them with any other applications
<sigma_1234> neville: are you using kde 4.0.0?
<sigma_1234> zipper: highly unlikely. as i had the same problem
<neville> I'm using KDE 3.5.8
<olimpico> Install kde4-core??? What is kde4-core, and where do I get it, I want to install KDE4 and that's part of the installation.
<sigma_1234> neville: thats weird. i never had those errors
<zipper> sigma_1234, okay.... Well i'll make sure to take a look in bios next time i can be bothered to reboot, thanks
<sigma_1234> zipper: no prob
<neville> neither have i before this :S
<olimpico> Has anyone installed KDE4 yet????
<xRaich[o]2x> olimpico: yes
<MilitantPotato> yeqa
<MilitantPotato> it looks slick, pretty buggy though
<august_> someone help me... when i start kubutu and the blue loadingbar appears... 4 out of 5 times it goes about an inch and then stops... is there something wrong with my os instalation?
<xRaich[o]2x> it's not that buggy here. but i would say that it's a definite no-no to use it as a productive DE
<MilitantPotato> it seems to be lacking the customization I like in 3.5
<xRaich[o]2x> MilitantPotato: for now ;)
<zipper> I'm currently using kubuntu with kde 3.5.8. Would installing KDE4 overwrite kde3.5? Are there any guides for setting up a kdm menu entry for both (like you would do with gnome/kde)?
<bascule> august_: if you know how to edit grub lines at boot, change splash to nosplash and see the error
<MilitantPotato> xRaich[o]2x: I know, it's looking good for being this young
<olimpico> xRaich[o]2x: What is meant by installing kde4-core???
<xRaich[o]2x> MilitantPotato: yep it actually pretty amazing
<august_> how? what?
<xRaich[o]2x> olimpico: nope i updated from rc2
<fernando> I am trying to install codeblocks using apt-get but I get the follows error: codeblocks: Depends: libcodeblocks0 (= 1.0svn4801-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<jords> zipper: that's what happens by default. see kubuntu.org announcement
<_luke_> I just installed kde4-core and it appears as though no shortcuts are working (eg: alt+tab, alt+f2 etc)... Any ideas why?
<zipper> jords, nice, thanks
<fernando> also I get this information: The following packages have unmet dependencies
<fernando> how can I solve this problem??
<xRaich[o]2x> _luke_: i had that problem when i installed the kde locals for my language
<_luke_> xRaich[o]2x: did you manage to resolve it?
<MilitantPotato> fernando: for kweather?
<xRaich[o]2x> _luke_: are you using plan english kde4?
<xRaich[o]2x> plane
<jords> plain?:D
<xRaich[o]2x> aaaaaah yep plain ^^
<MilitantPotato> fernando: some things depend on a 3.92 or close version, which isn't KDE4 release
<xRaich[o]2x> sorry just fell out of bed ;)
<jords> np it's 2am here
<xRaich[o]2x> 2pm ^^
<ubuntu_> cand somone pls tell me some other mirc servers
<ubuntu_> ?
<_luke_> MilitantPotato: yep - plain English... I think KDE 3 might have been set for Australian English
<jords> sitting on bed with laptop on irc == bad
<ubuntu_> and somone pls tell me some other mirc servers
<ubuntu_> [13:20] <ubuntu_> ?
<_luke_> oops above was meant to be directed at xRaich[o]2x :P
<MilitantPotato> Anyone have an idea why I can't launch programs that require a root password from the KMenu?
<MilitantPotato> It keeps saying the password is incorrect
<zipper> "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm." - Wait what? Anyone care to explain?
<xRaich[o]2x> _luke_: hrmm... so it's not a problem with the locals....
<tarsonis> how stable is kde4 btw?
<xRaich[o]2x> _luke_: sorry don't know how to work around that
<onishidato> how can i open my desktop again??
<jords> MilitantPotato:kde4? i think that theres a issue with kdesu, kdesudo should work
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: it's pretty stable for me, but i'm a bleeding edge guy ;)
<tarsonis> hheh
<tarsonis> is it hard to set it up?
<jords> MilitantPotato: hav'nt experienced it myself so i don't know if that was the issue though
<_luke_> xRaich[o]2x: no worries thanks for trying
<MilitantPotato> jords: how do I make it run kdesudo as default?
<tarsonis> because i'm really looking forward to use kde4
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: not really, but you should be careful after all
<MilitantPotato> Or, where's the Kmenu editor?
<tarsonis> i'm used to be a gentoo guy
<tarsonis> so well
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: same here ~arch user ^^
<jords> MilitantPotato:  Test running an app from terminal with both kdesu and kdesudo and see which ones if any work
<herchu> hello everybody. I am giving a try on kde4. I have a question about dolphin: how can I create directories? My "Create New..." menu only shows "link to device". Is that not implemented, or a problem on my setup?
<xRaich[o]2x> plus a s**tload of unmasked packages
<tarsonis> used ~arch only for several apps i'm using frequently
<jords> MilitantPotato: Not sure how to change that
<tarsonis> the base system stays arch
<MilitantPotato> jords: both work, it's just when launched from the Kmenu
<nick_name> MilitantPotato: righ.click on kmenu > unlock ... right.click on kmenu > Menu Editor
<_luke_> hey guys are there any other kde4 final packages available other than kde4-base?
<tarsonis> so well, how is kde4? amazing? :D
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: acutally that the better approach.if was to set up another gentoo system i wouldn't use ~arch
<MilitantPotato> I only have Remove and Config
<nick_name> tarsonis: lol, i guess everyone is scared to try it out :P
<tarsonis> damn
<tarsonis> i want kde4 so bad
<nick_name> tarsonis: i tried last RC , my experience was'nt very good :P
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: i think it is but i'm looking at it from the programmer's perspective
<zipper> tarsonis, just finished installing it, gonna give it a go =)
<zipper> wish me luck...
<Lynoure> tarsonis: if you do, try it.
<nick_name> zipper: GOOD LUCK :)
<tarsonis> i dont want to set up a kubuntu system right now
<nick_name> zipper: where did u install it from ??
<jords> tarsonis: I think i'll be more amazed when some fixes are applied... it's great to try but i can't use it full time at the moment... plasma crashes a lot on my laptop
<tarsonis> hm
<tarsonis> :/
<nick_name> tarsonis: zipper just left :P
<Lynoure> tarsonis: not that badly, then :)
<nick_name> tarsonis: has he jst lost his X :D ??
<MilitantPotato> I don't have an option to unlock
<Wizard> hello
<xRaich[o]2x> 4.0 will be disappointing for the regular end-user
<tarsonis> should i use a hardy or the gutsy version of kubuntu though?
<MilitantPotato> xRaich[o]2x: agreed
<nick_name> MilitantPotato: then , right.click > MENU EDITOR
<Wizard> i'm looking for support for kubuntu/ppc
<sam_the_guy> hi
<jords> MilitantPotato: Just right click on kmenu and click menu editor
<Wizard> does somebody use it ?
<sam_the_guy> how can i resize widgets in kubuntu?
<sam_the_guy> (kde4)
<jussi01> !ppc | Wizard
<ubotu> Wizard: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<MilitantPotato> I don't have a menu editor option :D
<xRaich[o]2x> but i'm pretty curious what they are going to do with the 4.1 release. the API is so damn powerful
<nick_name> sam_the_guy: superkaramba ??
<sam_the_guy> what is superkaramba?
<nick_name> sam_the_guy: not every widgets can be resized i guess ...
<tarsonis> xRaich[o]2x, i heard that they overworked every lib to qt4 and stuff
<Wizard> jussi01: i've read it
<august_> how do i instal kde4?
<Wizard> i only have few questions
<Wizard> about kde4 of course ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: not only that. they created so many amazing frameworks
<tarsonis> did they? hmm
<MilitantPotato> Just Application Launcher Menu Settings, and Remove This Application launcher Menu
<MilitantPotato> No menu editor.
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: phonon, solid, sonnet, decibel (coming in kde4.1) and so an
<xRaich[o]2x> on
<tarsonis> sounds interesting
<MilitantPotato> Settings>Menu editor doesn't open anything either.
<rakan> Hello, is there an ctrl-alt-del-like in Kubuntu? i tried KSysGuard but some processes wont be killed because i dont have enough privileges although i am in root group
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<jords> I can see the motivations for making a big 4.0 release, but i think that should ideally be for when the system is stable and ready for end users... I soppose that's easier to do with a small project but kde's so huge that a 'complete' release is never going to happen...
<tarsonis> jords, well, you have to seperate applications and the desktop environment
<nick_name> MilitantPotato: from shell > kmenuedit
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: it is, but the enduser has to wait until all the programs use those technologies. but the possibilies are mind blowing
<nick_name> sebastian^: good.morning :P , okey ??
<MilitantPotato> nick_name: thanks.
<nick_name> MilitantPotato: not a problme
<tarsonis> xRaich[o]2x, so theres no other way than waiting, eh? guess i'll wait till kde4 comes in the gentoo repos and install a fresh gentoo there with kde4...
<Lynoure> tarsonis: there is... help apps with porting...
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: yep waiting is the only option, maybe programming a little bit yourself. all this code is not going to patch itself ;)
<tarsonis> thats true
<tarsonis> but i'm still a noob with programming
<m__> hi i have been trying to meet you
<MilitantPotato> heh.
<MilitantPotato> Still can't run anything that needs root
<xRaich[o]2x> i think solid will be something a lot of programmers were waiting for
<MilitantPotato> Password incorrect
<MilitantPotato> runs fine from shel
<m__> you know it{s true
<sebastian^> okey nick_name ;)
<nick_name> sebastian^: :)
<m__> nice
<jords> MilitantPotato: Sorry, i have no idea... does'nt seem like any devs are around at the moment maybe try another time
<jords> Is this the kde4 menu or kde3?
<Lynoure> tarsonis: best way to progress is to use the skills
<MilitantPotato> Whats the command for the Control center?
<tarsonis> there are none in c :D
<xRaich[o]2x> MilitantPotato: on kde4 systemsettings in kde3 kcontol
<xRaich[o]2x> kcontrol
<Lynoure> tarsonis: most kde apps seem to be in c++
<xRaich[o]2x> C++/Qt4
<xRaich[o]2x> Qt4 extends C++ a little bit
<tarsonis> there are no programming skills in c++ either :/
<tarsonis> just a little bit of java
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: java is a good start for C++ ;)
<tarsonis> i know, i tried myself with c++
<tarsonis> but i failed hard
<tarsonis> guess i need a good book and much time
<MilitantPotato> ok guys, have a good night
<xRaich[o]2x> C++ gives you unimaginable ways to f**k up your code ^^
<tarsonis> i know
<tarsonis> xD
<xRaich[o]2x> that's way i love it ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: just get yourself a C++ book and another one for Qt4 you will be impressed
<tarsonis> thought so
<xRaich[o]2x> programming with Qt4 is not that hard
<tarsonis> well maybe not
<xRaich[o]2x> the toolkit does a lot of work for you
<xRaich[o]2x> even garbage collection
<tarsonis> oh nice
<xRaich[o]2x> with a few lines of code you can make widgets pop up all over the place ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> and there is a grafical designer for UIs
<xRaich[o]2x> so no need to layout you app by using code ;)
<Lynoure> At least Basket still needs help in porting, if any of you are short of projects to help
<tarsonis> i prefer to layout with code though
<sam_the_guy> how can i resize the bottom bar in kde 4?
<xRaich[o]2x> sam_the_guy: you can't
<sam_the_guy> :O
<tarsonis> the new kicker is a little bit strange
<tarsonis> can't wait for plasma apps replacing it
<sam_the_guy> can i configure the size of the widgets?
<xRaich[o]2x> sam_the_guy: kde4.0 is not ment for the end user ;) wait for kde4.1 if you want something usable ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> sam_the_guy: yep you just need to click that circled arrow and resize and rotate by dragging
<Wizard> could somebody check if hoary repos are available for powerpc ?
<Wizard> !hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Wizard> ups
<Wizard> not hoary..
<xRaich[o]2x> hardy?
<Wizard> yeah, hardy :)
<Wizard> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<NielsE> my katapult wont start within kde4, any solutions?
<tarsonis> use alt+f2
<NielsE> hmm k :-P, but I really liked katapult, yesterday it was working
<Wizard> :P
<tarsonis> xRaich[o]2x, i remember using kubuntu half a year ago or so, everything was so easy that i formatted and put a gentoo up again, because it got boring
<tarsonis> (so does gentoo atm for me though)
<Aranel> i have 60~ new updates, r them related to kde4 ?
<august_> for kde 4.. do you only have to instal the kde4 core?
<NielsE> yup
<Aranel> august_: yes. and kopete-kde4 etc. for additional apps.
<august_> thx
<xRaich[o]2x> tarsonis: i don't have that much time for maintaining a system.
<tarsonis> thought so
<hola> when kde start is say: malformd url and no icon and menu on desktop
<kallepersson> Hello there. I'd like to install KDE4. How would I do that? I'm on Kubuntu Gutsy.
<august_> where is kde 4 located... cant fin it in the kmenu
<stdin> kallepersson: /topic
<olimpico> How can i make KDE4 to startup automatically????
<stdin> august_: read the instructions
<august_> from where?
<stdin> olimpico: once you choose it from the login menu, it'll default to that
<olimpico> I already installed it, but it's still loading 3.5.8
<stdin> august_: /topic
<kallepersson> stdin: Thanks, first time using kopete so I didn't see that.
<olimpico> stdin: in the login menu is only KDE
<olimpico> THere's no place to specify KDE4
<stdin> olimpico: have you installed kde4-core, there will be a "KDE 4"
<stdin> olimpico: you *may* have to restart KDM to see it
<stdin> most people don't have to though
<olimpico> stdin: kde4-core is not a package?
<stdin> yes it is, read the instructions in the topic
<olimpico> stdin: what do you mean by kde4-core, I tried apt-get install kde4-core and nothing was found
<stdin> olimpico: yes, because you haven't added the repository, so go read the instructions
<olimpico> stdin: Yes I added it, but I'm assuming now that I typed something wrong before, because now it works
<olimpico> It's installing now, sorry
<stdin> olimpico: ok, after it's done just logout and choose "KDE 4" from the menu in the lower right of the login menu
<olimpico> stdin: Thanks a lot!!!!
<stdin> :)
<kallepersson> stdin: Upgrade underway. Thanks!
<stdin> be free :)
<kallepersson> I guess that it won't matter that I first update all the KDE packages and then install the kde4-core?
<august_> still dont get how to start it...says installed in adept manager
<stdin> kallepersson: after adding the repository, it's a good idea to update all packages, then install "kde4-core"
<kallepersson> august_: have you added the new repo in your sources.list and done an upgrade?
<stdin> august_: after it's done just logout and choose "KDE 4" from the menu in the lower right of the login menu
<august_> what?
<kallepersson> stdin: then I'm doing a the right thing :-)
<august_> ok
<kallepersson> august_: You must get all the new KDE packages.
<kallepersson> If you already haven't
<Lynoure> stdin: When I highlight an url, and I get that list of things to do (browsers to open with), how do I keep the Konqueror option being 3.5.8 konqueror in 3.5.8 kde? It now seems to default to kde4.0 konqueror
<august_> ive got the kde4base and kde4base-data
<kallepersson> (Has he done the steps in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php ?)
<stdin> act today and get a free gift: an updated version of Amarok (kde3)
<august_> im all new to this so what more do i have to do to get kde4 to work?
<stdin> Lynoure: you have to open konqueror (kde3) and go to Settings > Configure Konqueror ->File Associations and change the association for text/html to konqueror (not konqueror kde4)
<kallepersson> brb
<stdin> august_: if you have kde4base then you have the wrong packages, please remove "kdelibs5" and "kdelibs5-data" then install "kdebase-bin-kde4" and then "kde4-core"
<MMM> hi all =)
<shuerlimann> hi all
<MMM> i have a bit of a problem... how can i configure wlan in kde4/kubuntu?
<shuerlimann> in kde4 my global accellerator don't work (like alt-tab or alt-f2)
<shuerlimann> this is a known issue: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Global_shortcuts_.28ALT.2BF2_for_KRunner.2C_ALT.2BTab.2C_etc.29_aren.27t_working.3F.21
<shuerlimann> does anybody have a fix?
<stdin> MMM: you have to start knetworkmanager manually, there isn't a kde4 version of it yet
<_luke_> shuerlimann: nope - its happening for me as well
<MMM> ok. ty =)
<_luke_> also in Country/Region/Language settings I have no options
<MMM> ill go try it out.
<MMM> bye
<_luke_> as in nothing selected and can't add anything
<shuerlimann> when running khotkeys
<shuerlimann> I get
<shuerlimann> khotkeys(7240) KShortcut::KShortcut: unusable primary shortcut sequence  ""
<shuerlimann> maybe that's related?
<_luke_> maybe
<_luke_> vote for the bug on bugs.kde.org
<shuerlimann> _luke_: yepp
<sinthetek> yesterday i aptitude safe-upgraded my little sister's system because for some reason her mp3 player stopped showing up on the desktop and when we rebooted it won't let her login via kdm
<Lynoure> stdin: It seems all the associations are messed up. If I end up accidentally using konqueror4 when in kde3.5.8 session, is there any risk of the two konquerors settings overwriting each other?
<stdin> Lynoure: no, KDE4 keeps it's settings in ~/.kde4 and KDE3 keeps it's in ~/.kde
<sinthetek> i see in Xorg.0.log that some errors that could be related i think referring to aiglx but i'm not too keen on graphics/hardware stuff and don't know what would be the best way to fix it.
<stdin> !away > MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> just shut up and tell me where is the devel channel
<sinthetek> i thought perhaps there could be some sort of kubuntu rescue command or something to restore her kde graphics/effects settings to default
<Lynoure> stdin: that's good to hear :)
<stdin> sinthetek: you can try logging them into the console and doing "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak" then it should start with fresh settings but the'll all be backed up in ~/.kde.bak
<Psycoshot> HEy Guys.
<Psycoshot> Does anyone know how to get kubuntu to recognize a headest (USB)
<xst> It seems completely impossible to print on a paper that has an unusual size, e.g. 13x18 cm: Every way I try to print a PDF of that size results in a print with a wrong offset - as if the printer insist that the paper size is A4 or letter. What to do?
<Lynoure> xst: is 13x18 a custom size, or does it have name/code?
<xst> Lynoure: It is a custom size
<Psycoshot> Does anyone know how t hook up a usb headest
<Psycoshot> and get it recognized.
<shadowhywind> hi all, Is KDE 4 not as customizable as kde 4? aka, I am trying to get the task bar to move say to the left of the screen and i can't figure it out
<stdin> shadowhywind: no, can't be done yet
<shadowhywind> stdin yet? *thought it was offically released*
<stdin> shadowhywind: this is 4.0.0, it's the 1st release. don't expect it to be anything like 3.5.x
<shadowhywind> stdin ah k, It looks slightly pretty, but missing a lot still
<shadowhywind> also any ideas, when i switch back to kde 3, when i open up a few programs, it takes on the new look of kde 4
<stdin> shadowhywind: have a read of http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174 :)
<sigma_1234> !acidrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acidrip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_1234> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<sinthetek> apparently it isn't a problem with her kde settings...
<hunkennalle> stdin: what more than kde4base and kde4base-data do i need for kde4 to run?
<sinthetek> same xorg.conf we have been using since we installed dapper though
<tyone> hi peeps
<stdin> hunkennalle: *remove* those packages, those are old beta packages
<sigma_1234> i wonder when kde4.1 will hit the streets
<tyone> any'1 got a minute to help me out here ??
<thewhitepelican> in kde4, how do I autostart a program?
<hunkennalle> then what should i download?
<tyone> is there any way to revert ubutu back to default settings ?
<sinthetek> maybe some new kde default settings were added? her onboard via video doesn't support 3d rendering well...
<thewhitepelican> sigma_1234, , 4.0 just came out and you want 4.1 already? hehe
<sigma_1234> oh is kde4 something that started from scratch or was it built on kde3?
<tyone> i installed kubuntu, then messed up my vga driver, now machine boots into bash every time and i need to install vga driver before starting gnome
<stdin> hunkennalle: do "apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data kde4libs-data" then read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<tyone> i have since un-installed kde
<Orfeous> back again
<hunkennalle> ok
<sigma_1234> lol yeah. the sooner the better!
<hunkennalle> ill try that
<hunkennalle> thx
<stdin> sigma_1234: complete rewrite
<tyone> any idea peeps ?S
<Orfeous> those configs.. hmm
<sigma_1234> stdin: oh so thats why it will have alot of bugs
<stdin> yeah :p
<tyone>  ?~!
<tyone> ~?
<napoleao> My kde4 taksbar has dissapeared, anyone know how to make it appear again?
<Orfeous> what config is system menu and panels included in?
<thewhitepelican> stdin, how do I autostart a orogram in kde4? I'm running it through vmware (i know, i know) and need vmware-toolbox to go between the 2 sessions without having to hit ctrl alt)
<thewhitepelican> program*
<stdin> thewhitepelican: same way as in kde3, put a link in ~/.kde4/Autostart
<thewhitepelican> I did that stdin and it didn't work
<stdin> well that's probably a bug than :)
<thewhitepelican> ya think? hehe
<thewhitepelican> tis OK
<thewhitepelican> I won't go "live with it till 4.1 at least
<thewhitepelican> I'm with sigma_1234
<b0uncer> hello folks..does anyone know if the new kde4-gutsy has a "restricted drivers manager" or not?
<sigma_1234> lol the poor kde devs are going to get so many bug reports this week
<b0uncer> the live-cd didn't seem to contain one, yet I'd like to have it
<thewhitepelican> it's ok sigma_1234, it's what they live for lol
<thewhitepelican> like root canal hehe
<dabujo> are there live-dvds/cds available for hardy with kde4 anywhere?
<napoleao> I dont have the menu taskbar :)
<sigma_1234> hehe. well im waiting for hardy. i guess gutsy wasnt really designed for it
<Orfeous> not me either..
<napoleao> has dissapeared, even with restar does not work lol
<thewhitepelican> prolly not
<Orfeous> napoleao: i have the same problem
<Orfeous> something is changed during version upgrade i think
<sigma_1234> but good for a test drive none the less
<thewhitepelican> I'm actually surprised I used kubuntu, given their issues with fixing open office. only took them 6 months and over 100 posts complaining about it ;)
<Orfeous> spammed with bugs ;)
<napoleao> is kde4 stable in debian, or it is the same bugs?
<thewhitepelican> same bugs
<napoleao> ok
<thewhitepelican> rule of thumb, never put a .00 on a production box
<sigma_1234> there were issues with openoffice on kubuntu?
<b0uncer> or is there no restricted drivers manager for kde4 at all?
<stdin> b0uncer: no
<thewhitepelican> yes sigma_1234
<b0uncer> ok..well that's a major drawback
<thewhitepelican> the one I kept tracking was with the database program
<stdin> b0uncer: have a read of http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<b0uncer> I'll check that out, thanks
<thewhitepelican> the form creation program would never complete
<thewhitepelican> it was upstream to debian, but even when debian fixed it, the kubuntu team never did
<sigma_1234> i thought kexi was the kubuntu database program?
<thewhitepelican> it was and is the koffice one
<sigma_1234> i didnt know openoffice had a database program
<b0uncer> alright..well, seems like I'll just have to wait and hope it's implemented into Kubuntu one day. thanks for the link, stdin!
<thewhitepelican> yes indeed, sigma_1234, it came in with 2.x
<sigma_1234> why not just download the drivers yourself?
<thewhitepelican> it's a good program
<sigma_1234> how come it isnt in gutsy?
<thewhitepelican> my only complain so far, and it's the same one with kexi, is neither seem to be able to open office 97 or 2000 databases
<thewhitepelican> it is
<thewhitepelican> just not automatic
<thewhitepelican> I just installed it yesterday
<sigma_1234> no it isnt
<thewhitepelican> wait, I might be in the middle of 2 convos here
<sigma_1234> i only have drawing. present. word and spread
<thewhitepelican> sigma_1234, do you mean the database program isn't in gutsy?
<sigma_1234> ah i see. whats it called?
<sigma_1234> yeah
<thewhitepelican> hang on i'll find it
<LeeJunFan> does anyone know where I can get the last working flash plugin for konqueror? adobe seems to like to hide old versions.
<jussi01> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<gukk_devel> emilsedgh: there were locks stored in the folder .gnupg
<LeeJunFan> thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<thewhitepelican> sigma_1234, it's called openoffice.org base
<voonte> Does kubuntu offer any way to get the qt4 frontend for vlc, and not the wxw?
<tarsonis> btw
<tarsonis> what about flash under amd64 for kubuntu?
<thewhitepelican> and it is in gutsy as I just installed it yesterday
<tarsonis> is there any way to get it running?
<hola> which is the apt command for remove a package and its dependences
<sigma_1234> is it in the gutsy default install?
<thewhitepelican> not sure actually as I usually make avaialble most debs in my sources.list
<sigma_1234> yeah i think it has to be downloaded
<sigma_1234> does it use mysql databases?
<hunkennalle> how do i do this?:"Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<thewhitepelican> not sure, I haven't gotten that far. Saw my 1stsql statement years ago and almost went blind LOL
<hola> which is the adept command for to remove a package and its dependances?
<sigma_1234> sudo apt-get remove i guess
<jussi01> hunkennalle: kmenu -> system -> adept -> manage repositiories -> third party -> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<hola> sigma_1234: i think that it does not remove the dipendences
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<llutz> hola: aptitude remove <package>    should remove deps too if they aren't needed anymore
<BenjaminD> i am using kubuntu gutsy 7.10.. how can i upgrade to kde 4?
<hola> llutz: tnks
<thewhitepelican> there is an instruction page on the main page
<thewhitepelican> just look for the link that says kde4
<thewhitepelican> word of warning though, it's got a lot of bugs
<thewhitepelican> I don't recommend putting it on a production box
<hunkennalle> so from where do i get kde4core?
<BenjaminD> cant i just sudo apt-get ?
<thewhitepelican> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<hunkennalle> ive read that but where do i instal it from?
<a7p> hi everyone ... does anyone know how to the the new kde4 packages in gusty-backports running?
<TimS> a7p: Its possible, but It has messed my mates system up already, so i dont know the propper way, he just followed the guide from an Ubuntu blog
<thewhitepelican> what do you mean hunkennalle ?
<a7p> TimS, okay messed up, does not sound too good.
<thewhitepelican> a7p, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<a7p> thewhitepelican, that one requires a ppa  - which I do not want to use ... for the backport-packages the mentioned instructions do not work.
<thewhitepelican> hmmm
<a7p> i get the splash-screen, but then after highlighting some icons it dies.
<thewhitepelican> then I'm at a loss
<wers> kde4 wont start. whenever I log in kde4, after the splash screen, I go back to GDM
<wers> any ideas?
<a7p> wers, same here.
<wers> I am on Ubuntu (GNOME) and I just installed kde4 by following the instructions in kubuntu.org
<a7p> something's broken in the packages ...
<wers> i didnt have kde3 installed before
<wers> other than some apps like basket and kaffeine
<a7p> neigther I had.
<wers> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665050
<GioFX> kubuntu 8.04 kde4 or kde3 what will it use as default?
<JohnFlux> GioFX: kde3
<wers> GioFX, kde3's the default but there's an option to use kde4
<GioFX> ok, yes that is good!
<GioFX> thanks
<NIghtFire> hi: anybody know where I can find older versions of the firmware code for a samsung yp t9j.  I am told that if I install version 1.60 of the firmware it will talk to Gutsy but my firmware version is 1.72 any other options ?
<NIghtFire> samsung yp-t9j = mp3 player
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  :-)
<BluesKaj> so far KDE4 is nice eyecandy, but my fingers slipped on the mouse while trying to move on the KOnq icon and grew to twicw it's default size , how to resize it back ?
<BluesKaj> err twice
<Phophos> Yo; I'm looking to install KDE over my Gnome installation on 7.10. I've heard this makes menus messy, so is there a way to automate their cleanup?
<napoleao> how can I resize the kde4 menu taskbat?
<adz21c> napoleao: u mean the big black panel?
<napoleao> yes
<adz21c> u can't
<SSJ_GZ> napoleao: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Why_can.27t_I_auto-hide.2F_resize_the_panel.3F__Can_I_add_a_new_panel.3F
<napoleao> thank you
<Briareos1> can i tell amarok/xine to use all 5 speakers also for stereo-only songs? (right now it's set to plug:surround51:Live - but output only left/right ...)
<BluesKaj> so far KDE4 is nice eyecandy, but my fingers slipped on the mouse while trying to move the Konq icon and grew to twice it's default size , how to resize it back ?
<BluesKaj> oops sorry
<Dagon> in KDE4 where did they hide "add/remove" programs?
<SSJ_GZ> BluesKaj: Hover over the icon; use the resize handle.
<limac> hey, how can i change my login name in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> limac: use Users in System Settings
<limac> thanks jpatrick :D
<Azzmodan> where do i find kde4-core?
<imperfect-> Is upgrading to KDE4 possible w/ kuntu latest?
<imperfect-> or is it a dependency nightmare?
<jpatrick> Azzmodan: backports or ppa
<jpatrick> imperfect-: yes
<ader10> Will anybody help me to get KDE4 running? I've installed it but it doesn't start at all, same with the kubuntu-desktop package.
<imperfect-> Both, eh ?
<adz21c> ader10: what's the problem?
<jpatrick> ader10: in the KDM session chooser menu?
<ader10> jpatrick: I use gdm because of problems with kdm adz21c: KDE won't start up at all, I get an error message
<jpatrick> ader10: what error?
<august_> i get this message when i open adept manager:
<august_> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<august_> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<limac> jpatrick: and how about pswd?
<jpatrick> limac: same
<limac> nm jpatrick
<limac> i got it
<limac> :D
<august_> help me please
<jpatrick> august_: kd4?
<adz21c> august_: there is a command you can enter to release it, but i can't remember it
<august_> no
<ader10> jpatrick: I can't find where I wrote it down, I'll be right back and give it to you.
<jpatrick> !adeptfix | august_
<ubotu> august_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<adz21c> thats the one
<ader10> jpatrick: oh I found it. "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?). Check you installation"
<jpatrick> ader10: never seen that before
<ader10> jpatrick: but df shows me that I'm not nearly full/out of disk space
<oritemis> hi guys
<ader10> Will anybody help me? I'm utterly tired of gnome and want to go back to KDE but KDE fails to start.
<oritemis> I just installed kde4 but I am unebled to set default keys for  desktop effects, someone solved this already?
<vamsi> I am a new Kubuntu user. Can I please get some help with my Graphics Card.
<august_> thank you ubuntu for helping me
<adz21c> vamsi: just explain the problem and someone will jump in and help if they know :-)
<Briareos1> I've created an image of the a partition and put that image on a larger one - but now linux thinks the partition is only the size of the source-image - how can i change that?
<vamsi> My computer has a PIII 866MHz processor with 384mb ram and an intel 82810 graphics card. everything works okay but videos do not play well
<vamsi> videos break every frame
<oritemis> well someone know, at least the file where the desktop effects are writen?
<vamsi> for example, i cannot watch a youtube video. video plays, but it plays frame by frame with a break after each frame
<adz21c> vamsi: you mean every 2 seconds it pauses?
<vamsi> even videos that are downloaded to the computer, like .wmv and .avi files would play with breaks too.
<vamsi> yes.
<adz21c> oritemis: use systemsettings-kde4 and go to desktop
<vamsi> sometimes every 2 seconds or sometimes even frequently
<adz21c> ok, i got the same thing for youtube, but avi's etc work fine for me
<ader10> Will anybody help me? I'm utterly tired of gnome and want to go back to KDE but KDE fails to start.
<vamsi> but youtube and all other videos used to play fine when i had windows xp on the exact same machine
<adz21c> yea, they used to play fine for me as well, under this install of linux, but i dunno why youtubes gone weird for me
<vamsi> do you think it is an issue with linux or graphics card?
<vamsi> i cannot upgrade graphics card on this machine
<vamsi> and i can bump up the system memory only upto 512mb ram
<adz21c> vamsi: i don't know, i wouldn't think so
<adz21c> vamsi: what do dvds run like?
<vamsi> i did not try
<adz21c> vamsi: give it a go, see how it goes, if thats smooth then i don't think its a graphics problem
<oritemis> adz21c: I tried there and same result.
<vamsi> hmm. i will find a dvd and give that a try soon.
<adz21c> oritemis: to be honest i not got the desktop affects working at all on my system
<vamsi> this is my glxgears output
<vamsi> glxgears
<vamsi> 709 frames in 5.9 seconds = 119.293 FPS
<vamsi> 678 frames in 6.0 seconds = 113.363 FPS
<oritemis> adz21c: for same reason?
<vamsi> oritemis what is your glxgears output like?
<adz21c> tbh vamsi i don't know if those rates are normal for your card, they are slow, but i don't know
<adz21c> oritemis: whats your reason for them not working? mine just don't, i have no idea why
<oritemis> vamsi: 148 fps
<vamsi> oritemis: your numbers are at least better than mine
<oritemis> vamsi: with some blinks
<adz21c> are you both running kde4?
<oritemis> yeah
<vamsi> adz21c: no
<oritemis> I am
<vamsi> adz21c: i am running gutsy giboon with kde3.5.8
<adz21c> ok
<adz21c> what card you bot vamsi? and oritemis?
<oritemis> Where is the config file where Desktop system Settings saves it configurations?, may be it's locked...
<vamsi> adz21c: my graphics card is intel 82810e
<oritemis> ati, very old.
<adz21c> oritemis: don't know
<vamsi> adz21c: my lshw output says this about graphics card:
<vamsi> *-pci
<vamsi>           description: Host bridge
<vamsi>           product: 82810E DC-133 (GMCH) Graphics Memory Controller Hub
<vamsi>           vendor: Intel Corporation
<adz21c> !pastebin | vamsi
<ubotu> vamsi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vamsi>           physical id: 100
<vamsi>           bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0
<vamsi>           version: 03
<vamsi>           width: 32 bits
<vamsi>           clock: 33MHz
<vamsi>           configuration: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<vamsi>         *-display
<vamsi>              description: VGA compatible controller
 * marcx is away: Gone away for now.
<vamsi>              product: 82810E DC-133 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller
<vamsi>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<vamsi>              physical id: 1
<vamsi>              bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
<vamsi>              version: 03
<vamsi>              width: 32 bits
<vamsi>              clock: 66MHz
<vamsi>              capabilities: pm vga bus_master cap_list
<vamsi>              configuration: driver=i810_smbus latency=0 module=i2c_i810
<vamsi> sorry this is the first time i am using irc. did not know about that
<oritemis> I receive a: "QDBusConnection received a message of type 3 that it shouldn't have"
<oritemis> when trying change default key of a effect from "none" to something.
<adz21c> oritemis: just so we know, do you have issues with smoothness of videos on your system? seeing as u get similar framerates
<vamsi> adz21c: and this is how my xorg.conf looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51662/
<_gtt_> i just installed compiz-beryl and  get no fire effects.
<_gtt_> and no desktop cube
<adz21c> vamsi: i am not sure its ur graphics card thats the problem
<_gtt_> even when i have fire effects as the only enabled effect.
<vamsi> adz21c: if it is not graphics card, do you think i did something incorrect when installing kubuntu? do i have to find a better graphics card driver or something?
<vamsi> adz21c: I tried changing driver to vesa but graphics did not work altogether. ony text interface. i had to replace xorg.conf with the old one in order to get back
<oritemis> adz21c: no, sure isn't. I can't change default key for some effects. for example: exposè works if I put my mouse in let up corner, but I can't change keys combination from "none" to ctrl+f10.
<adz21c> vamsi: intel drivers are open source so you should be getting about as good as it gets with that card
<araizen> hey all
<araizen> adept says i can update kde. if i do that, will that install kde 4?
<adz21c> vamsi: and i had my parents system which is weaker than urs set up with kubuntu and it worked fine
<adz21c> oritemis: well i cant get any effects so your doing better than i
<vamsi> adz21c: is there any way to know how much memory is being allocated to the graphics card. i think graphics ram is shared
<vamsi> adz21c: and is there any way to increase that amount, say to the maximum the card can handle?
<adz21c> vamsi: don't know to be honest, i always used seperate cards
<_gtt_> araizen: i didnt notice an update to kde4 when i updated on my desktop last night.
<_gtt_> of course, i don't think i've rebooted either.
<ader10> Help me please, when I try to start KDE, nothing pops up except for this error dialog: "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?). Check your installation"
<araizen> adept says there are 23 updatable packages and they're all kde components
<vamsi> adz21c: hmm. alright. i think i will post a message on the kubuntu forums and see if anyone has a similar problem. may be i might get some help there. otherwise no video for me :-(
<adz21c> vamsi: yea, i would pop in here later, theres some people who know linux/kubuntu better than i that are usually in here later
<vamsi> adz21c: Thank you for your time. i really like kubuntu and would not want to go back to win xp just for this reason.
<oritemis> well, thx anyway guys
<oritemis> bye
<mneisen> Hi, how about setting up a torrent for the (unofficial) Kubuntu KDE 4.0 Live CD?
<limac> ur welcome :D :P
<limac> KDE 4.0 is unofficial?
<mneisen> limac: No, the Kubuntu Live CD with KDE 4.0 is unofficial.
<mneisen> I am just downloading from kubuntu.com, and it is *SLOW*.
<limac> ah!
<mneisen> see here : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<parkin> Im downloading from there too, i got 32kbit/sec :P
<mneisen> so, how about we set up a torrent for this?
<adz21c> ouch lol
<limac> yeah
<mneisen> someone in touch with the devs/server admins at kubuntu.com?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. No torrents found for it at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<mneisen> that's why i want to create a new one ... :-D
<Dr_willis> Well given the experioance i had testing out kde4 yesterday on this box.. Im going to wait  a while longer befor tring it again. :P
<ferent> how can I see wich folders are empty?
<Dr_willis> http://www.fulldls.com/torrent-linuxapp-1778.html
<Dr_willis> has a torrent for it allready. :)
<mneisen> Dr_willis: OK.
<Dr_willis> Google to the rescue. :P
<de4dsnake> hey, does anyone now how to solve that slownetworking issue in gutsy? i tried disabling ipv6 with only very little improvement
<mneisen> de4dsnake: got a link to this issue?
<de4dsnake> ehm one sec
<ferent> hi, somebody know's how to see and delete all the empty folder in specific directory?
<mneisen> de4dsnake: Do you mean this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155393
<mneisen> ferent: You might want to try:
<mneisen> for d in $(find . -maxdepth 1 -type d); do rmdir $d; done
<llutz> ferent: something like: find /dir -type d -empty -exec rm -rf {} \;
<mneisen> this will try to delete *all* dirs.
<mneisen> and fail on non-empty ones.
<mneisen> llutz: this solution is better than mine :-D
<de4dsnake> checking - takes time to load
<ferent> ok, I will try
<llutz> mneisen: yours + -empty 's fine too :)
<de4dsnake> yes thats the one, mneisen
<de4dsnake> after i disabled ipv6 things got much faster
<de4dsnake> but still not even close to what wlan can do
<de4dsnake> and its very unstable
<de4dsnake> transfer rates go up and down between 0 and 1mbit/s
<mneisen> de4dsnake: Sorry, this issue seems to be still unresolved.
<de4dsnake> hmm ok :(
<de4dsnake> so how come some ppl have it and some not?
<mneisen> llutz: Thanks for the kudos, but your solution is actually better as it works with directory names containing spaces etc.
<_gtt_> i wonder if the ipv6 is what slowing down my connection with my laptop...
<_gtt_> i havent disabled it, but it was going to take 2 hours for 4 gigs
<mneisen> llutz: my solution will simply crap in the face of such names.
<mneisen> de4dsnake: Did you try to disable ipv6.
<de4dsnake> yes
<mneisen> Oh, yes, you did.
<mneisen> I just read it. orry.
<mneisen> So, you *need* ipv6?
<de4dsnake> no, i dont need ipv6, well so far atleast
<willluongo> Hello, when I tried to install kde 4 using adept, it crashed, and now I cannot use adept. Does anyone have any ideas?
<mneisen> well, then simply disable it. Things get better then.
<mneisen> willluongo: adept crashed, or KDE 4 crashed?
<de4dsnake> yeah only slightly tho
<mneisen> de4dsnake: tough luck :-D
<willluongo> mneisen: adept
<willluongo> now when it starts it says it is locked, and then regardless of yes, no, or cancel it crashes
<mneisen> willluongo: adept has some left-overs when it crashes. let me search for the solution ...
<mneisen> willluongo: do a "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<mneisen> willluongo: A reboot would help, too, but we are not in Redmond, I think ... :-D
<dick-richardson> In the tutorial to install kde 4, the last bullet is "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 then  and run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm"...Can I just replace the existing xserver with xephyr on display 0? Will x11vnc work w/xephyr?
<willluongo> mneisen: IT still throws the same error
<mneisen> willluongo: what did the command output?
<willluongo> will@Kubuntu-VM:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<willluongo> [sudo] password for will:
<willluongo> will@Kubuntu-VM:~$
<mneisen> willluongo: that's fine
<mneisen> willluongo: please do a "sudo apt-get update"
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mneisen> willluongo: Dr_willis is right. your have to do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" as well
<willluongo> I am doing that right now, thank you both
<willluongo> And it is fixed!
<willluongo> Thanks again so much!
<mneisen> Hooray.
<Dr_willis> dick-richardson,  i think the point of xephyr is to let you test out a kde4 session in a window.
<Galliles> Hi. Is there any way I can set a streaming movie as my desktop wallpaper?
<Dr_willis> dick-richardson,  You can always logout and seleect kde4 in the KDM sessions if you want.
<mneisen> Dr_willis: maybe you can answer a little question of mine: why is xserver-xorg-video-intel installed on my AMD/ATI machine?
<Dr_willis> mneisen,  i imagine theres a lot of xserver-xorg-* packages installed.
<dick-richardson> Dr_willis: thank you!
<mneisen> Dr_willis: OK, I thought that only the needed packages get installed.
<mneisen> Dr_willis: I ask because there is an update for the intel driver package, and I do not want my xorg.conf messed up.
<Dr_willis> think of it as a 'driver' for that video card. :) in case you change cards.. check the package manager.
<mneisen> Dr_willis: OK, thanks
<appelza> Hi guys, any idea when kde4x packages will be in the official sources list (via experimental or something) instead of an external site like :http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<Dr_willis> the X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage
<appelza> I ask because our local mirror only mirrors the offical sources
<ferent> sorry mneisen|on_other, in "for d in $(find . -maxdepth 1 -type d); do rmdir $d; done" what's happen if I don't write the "done"?
<Blueskaj> KDE4 is nice eyecandy but it's not working so well for my setup ..the screensaver doesn't start the right photofile, the icons are small and very large in some cases, the panel doesn't accept apps  and konq browser lost all my toolbar bookmarks and regular bookmarks as well. I tried to get help in #kde but there was no reaction to my question.
<_gtt_> alright... disabled ipv6, though it doesnt seem my router is afflicted.
<Dr_willis> wowsers the kde4 torrent is allready done...
<ubuntu_> hello
<_gtt_> gonna try reboot, and i've got the kde4 livecd in, so i might as well test that out too.
<firecrotch> appelza: it's in gutsy-backports already :)
<Dr_willis> took 16 Min. Not bad. :)
<Blueskaj> so , I'm back in kde3.5.8 :)
<dpwilson> can anyone tell me how to tell what partition my ubuntu install is on.  I am trying to install
<dpwilson> kubuntu 7.10 and do not want to erase my other.
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  check 'sudo fdisk -l' to get a list of all disks/filesystems
<Blueskaj> now that I've installed KDE4 , can I re-enable the Gutsy backports ?
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  also check the 'mount' command to see where / is mounted
<dpwilson> thanks
<DreadKnight> Blueskaj: yeah, why not?
<Blueskaj> err whynot isn't an answer  :)
<DreadKnight> just do it
<Dr_willis> I never disabled them in the first place... was we supposed to?
<Dr_willis> :)
<DreadKnight> no
<adz21c> Blueskaj: i don't think it lost your bookmarks etc, the kde4 configs are located else where so it just didn't know about your kde3 stuff, if thats what you mean't :-) (delayed reaction i know)
<subopt> Since i switched my KDE window manager from kwin to sawfish all the little thingies in my system tray have somehow removed themselves from the tray and appeared as tiny (1cm x 1cm) app windows. When i'd close the window that'd be the last i saw of that tray thingie. This happened over several logout/login cycles. Now they're all gone. What do i do to get them back?
<ferent> mneisen|on_other: when I do "for d in $(find . -type d); do rmdir $d; done" there is a problem with the spaces in folder
<ferent> the rmdir understand each word in folder is a different folder
<dpwilson> I have sdc1 and sdc3, both showing linux.  I tried to install kubuntu before and created the partition, cant remember which one the ubuntu is on now
<Dr_willis> Gee i havent used sawfish in ages.. I seem to recall a windowmaker/dock app i used with it ages ago. that worked as a 'system tray' for most window managers that dident support the normal kde ssytem tray feature
<DreadKnight> anyone managed to connect to jabber using kopete-kde4? :|
<Blueskaj> adz21c, you may be right ..i haven't tried configuring konq yet as a browser and file manager (which i prefer BTW) ... I'll try later when I'm in the mood for fiddling around :)
<Dr_willis> ferent,  you may have to get creative and add some quoteing somewhere... :)
<adz21c> Blueskaj: yea, i find kde4 konq is a smoother browser so far .. i find kde3's a lil slow and clunky (maybe its the lack of features in kde4s making it a lil smoother? :-P haha) but as a file manager ... you can#t create a folder....wth lol
<ferent> ummm ok Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> ferent,  spaces in file names/dir names often cause this kind of issue.
<Dr_willis> Which is why i use _ :)
<ferent> I know... Dr_willis
<dpwilson> sdc3 has an asterisk under boot.  would that mean that is where the ubuntu install is?
<mneisen|on_other> ferent: That's why llutz' solution was better
 * Dr_willis missed the original problem.
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  that just means its bootable.. Look where its mounted to. where / is mounted should be where its installed to.
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  assumingyou only used one  fileystem for / and not one for / and /home
<Blueskaj> adz21c, i guess it'll take some "getting used to" ... I like the way i have things setup in kde3 and I don't feel like trying to flash working in kde4 right now ... I should have known that it was broken in "4"
<dpwilson> I am completely new to this, where would I see find the /
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  'mount' is the command.
<Dr_willis> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Dr_willis> That shows that my system is on sda1
<limac> is there anywhere i can find the kubunut feisty default background, i like it
<dpwilson> on my partitionioner (kubuntu 7.10), it shows both as /media/sdc1 and sdc3
<mneisen|on_other> ferent: use "find . -type d -empty -exec rm "{}" \;" maybe
<adz21c> Blueskaj: heh yea. To be honest i knew KDE4 was going to be rough around the edges and lacking features .. but its lacking more than i thought ... and slightly more stable than i thought it would be tbh :-)
<ferent> mneisen|on_other:  yes I will try
<dpwilson> since sdc1 has no *, would that mean there is actually nothing on it?
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  at a miniman you proberly have a / and a swap
<Dr_willis> I think the * means very little these days.
<dpwilson> can I copy and past  the terminal output here?
<Dr_willis> see where its mounted to.. see whats on it.. thats what to look for.
<ferent> mneisen|on_other: this not run, maybe I have to use rmdir. see: find . -type d -empty -exec rmdir "{}" \;
<Dr_willis> i wouldent trust the * thing at all.
<Blueskaj> adz21c,the default "4" theme has a distinctively "Mac" look about it. I'll getpotshots for that remark :)
<adz21c> Blueskaj: i thought the exact same thing tbh
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | dpwilson
<ubotu> dpwilson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * Dr_willis puts in a vote as hateing the default kde4 theme.. 
<Dr_willis> :)
<dpwilson> OK
<limac> is there anywhere i can find kubunut feisty default background?
<Dr_willis> I cant tell which windows got focus or not..
<adz21c> yea, thats annoying, i dont hate the theme, its ok, i seen better but i seen a lot worse
<DreadKnight> anyone managed to connect to jabber using kopete-kde4? :|
<Dr_willis> limac,  try kde-look.org perhaps?  or a friend with a feisty install..
<ferent> mneisen|on_other: with "find . -type d -empty -exec rmdir  "{}" \;" all was ok
<Blueskaj> Dr_willis, I don't 'hate' the kde4 default look , but it's a bit bland for my taste
<ferent> thanks a lot
<limac> all right
<Dr_willis> Blueskaj,  its positively washed out. :)
<Dr_willis> Then again. I tend to use High-contrast themes.
<Dr_willis> so im biased
<Blueskaj> yeah too pastel
<DreadKnight> i love the kde4 look
<persen_> Hi, any guides on howto upgrade feisty to kde4 ?
<persen_> or tips
<Dr_willis> persen_,  see the topic?
<Dr_willis> but feisty? ICK
<Dr_willis> Im not sure thats even doable at all.
<DreadKnight> persen_: upgrade distro first
<dpwilson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51671/
<mneisen|on_other> ferent: you r welcome
<mneisen|on_other> !
<stdin> persen_: KDE4 is only available in Gutsy and Hardy
<persen_> Ok
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  why do you have such a weird drive layout?
<dpwilson> well, I dont really know what I am doing
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  you still need to see where the 2 filesystems of type 'Linux' are mounted to. You may have one as a /home and the other as /
<dpwilson> I tried to install once and it wouldnt let me, then I tried again and it worked
<Dr_willis> I would suggest backing up everything thats imporntant then. :)
<subopt> What is the package update thingie called?
<dpwilson> will do, will backup and re-install all
<stdin> you mean adept?
<dpwilson> thanks Dr_willis
<subopt> stdin: i mean the little thing that used to be in my system tray that listed all the packages that had available updates, and let me apply them? Don't know what the name was?
<Dr_willis> dpwilson,  its still worth learning HOW mounting of filesystems work. :)
<subopt> s/was?/was.
<dpwilson> where could I read up more on that|?
<stdin> subopt: adept_notifier
<subopt> stdin: thanks
<august_> how do you know the roots password?
<jussi01> !root | august_
<ubotu> august_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<inaety> what makes the panel in the kde4? plasma right?  for some reason when i started kde4 for the second time the panel isn't visible however i can use the plasma widgets
<august_> ive got no clue of what youre talking about but ill check the link
<jussi01> august_: there is no root password. if you need root priviledges use sudo before the command
<SSJ_GZ> inaety: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Where_has_my_panel_disappeared_to.3F.21
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: kde4 emergency faq haha
<SSJ_GZ> :)
 * inaety adds to fav
<ender> anyone else's sessions not saving w/ KDE4.0?
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: it says there such file or directory as that
<SSJ_GZ> inaety: What is the output of echo $KDEHOME ?
<stdin> inaety: make sure you include the * bit
<august_> ok but i have an other problem too... in the bottom of the screen the clock and the 4 display thing moved all the way to the left and if i minimize a program its not down there
<inaety> stdin: it's included...and if i remember correctly you made the kde4 packages for kubuntu..thanks a lot they rock
<stdin> :)
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: just $KDEHOME?
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: ~/.kde
<SSJ_GZ> inaety: echo $KDEHOME
<inaety> 4
<inaety> ./kde4**
<SSJ_GZ> inaety: Hmmm - try "~/.kde4/" instead of $KDEHOME
<inaety> that worked
<inaety> so log out?
<inaety> stdin: maybe you'd know this...but why is it so difficult to like use the desktop.  why can't i just right click on a tar.gz and hit extract here?
<inaety> and other various things
<SSJ_GZ> inaety: You should have logged out before doing tha :)
<SSJ_GZ> +t
<Dr_willis> I noticed that kde4 radicially changes the way the desktop works also.. :) i bet people will hate that.
<Dr_willis> So i just removed all the stuff off it. :)
<inaety> brb
<Dr_willis> We dont want icons for files ont he desktop! we need the space for WIdgets! and Desklets, or whatever they are called this week.
<yao_ziyuan> what is the commonly used cross-platform compressed archive format that supports unicode filenames?
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: that worked thank you
<SSJ_GZ> inaety: Excellent - I've updated the FAQ
<Dr_willis> What are they called under kde4? Plasmids? or was that from BioShock?
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: i love that actually! really hated desktop icons ... computer noobs tend to use them a lot :|
<adz21c> plasmoids
<DreadKnight> plasmoids (widgets)
<underdog5004> Dr_willis: plasmoids
<inaety> yeah this plasma stuff is annoying
<SSJ_GZ> DreadKnight: aseigo hates them too :)
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  you dont want to know the # of peoples machines ive seen with 1000+ icons on the desktop
<inaety> or well no, confusing
<Dr_willis> move them.. and they get lost.
<Dr_willis> BioShockOS :)
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: true... and most of them unused icons xD
<Dr_willis> Plasmoids just sounds.. weird..  Plasmids seems eaier to say.
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: oh tight...the konqueror4 flash thing, is that a known bug?
<DreadKnight> inaety: very known, screw adobe
<SSJ_GZ> I know there are some issues with Konqueror and Flash, but don't really know much about it :/
<inaety> DreadKnight: yeah but is essential
<inaety> SSJ_GZ: it fully doesn't work
<DreadKnight> inaety: hope gnash and klash will do the job pretty soon
<Dr_willis> From what i hear Flash and Konqwueror - has some nasty issues..
<DreadKnight> i've heard the flash thingy is fixed in hardy
<inaety> DreadKnight: oh? but hardy is released for a months still
<Dr_willis> I think flash has became the  'defacto wiget-thanggie' that java was supposed to become..
<Dr_willis> Its geting sad when every web site i visit has 5+ flash ads.
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: i agree
<Dr_willis> at least i rarely see actual popups any more, or popunders, or the other annoying ad tricks that were tried over theyears.
<Dr_willis> Did see a site that tried todisable the right click button. :) so the wife couldent save some pics..
<Dr_willis> Had to show her how to use noscript to fix that.
<inaety> Dr_willis: that's a clever trick though
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: it's java right? you can disable it and proceed with saving images xD
<adz21c> Anyone know where I report bugs to kubuntu?
<DreadKnight> javascript* actually
<Dr_willis> just a silly javascript thing.
<Dr_willis> lets bring back bouncy-status bar messages! and little things that foloow the mouse pointer!
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: konqueror has in the menus to uncheck javascript and it does the trick
<Dr_willis> I wonder if tehers a web site with the 'history of annoying web page programing gimmics over the ages'  :)
<DreadKnight> Dr_willis: there should be :)
<inaety> is uh Koffice 2.0 alpha 5 useable?
<adz21c> sign up to digg, they pop up every so often
<DreadKnight> just imagine kubuntu 8.04 with some polished kde 4.1 and koffice 2 xD
<subopt> I just ran adept_notifier and it couldn't commit the changes, because of some dependency conflicts. However, it's offering to do a version upgrade, which i assume means going from Kubuntu 7.10 to Kubuntu x.yy. Is this typically a bomb-proof process?
<zubat> Hey, if i where to install KDE on ubuntu would I experience the same performance as kubuntu would give me
<DreadKnight> zubat: yes
<zubat> cool thanks just checking
<inaety> DreadKnight: have you used Kopete 0.5?
<DreadKnight> inaety: kopete-kde4 ?
<inaety> yeah, they tell me it's 0.5
<DreadKnight> inaety: it's unpolished like hell and you can't connect to jabber/gtalk :(
<dick-richardson> How do you autorun applications in kde4? I had scripts and links under ~/.kde/Autostart - is there similar in kde4?
<adz21c> dick-richardson: i believe its the same
<inaety> DreadKnight: it's pretty sick for me. i don't use jabber/gtalk though.  is there a place where i can submit bugs for it?
<inaety> i have a few
<DreadKnight> dick-richardson: ,kde4......
<DreadKnight> inaety: well, i seen reports at launchpad
<DreadKnight> ve*
<DreadKnight> inaety: do you have a launchpad account?
<inaety> DreadKnight: don't think so i remember submitting a bug a long time ago but that was on a different name...ill register again. launchpad.net?
<dick-richardson> DreadKnight: thank you!
<inaety> DreadKnight: oh wait it's under inaety, then yes i have an account...hah
<DreadKnight> inaety: www.launchpad.net
<DreadKnight> inaety: great :)
<DreadKnight> inaety: as far as i know it's the kde policy/requirement for all the apps to be hosted and have the tracker at the kde site... but seen submissions in launchpad too, since it's kubuntu related after all..
<DreadKnight> imho, gnome and kde should move to launchpad xD
<inaety> DreadKnight: well if launchpad is the place to put it then i will put it there. i doubt the kde developers will just ignore the bugs on launchpad if they aren't on their site
<dick-richardson> there isn't an Autostart directory under .kde4...will it recognize it  if added?
<stdin> dick-richardson: try it and see
<inaety> DreadKnight: is there like a kopete section
<DreadKnight> inaety: put kopete-kde4 as binary package hint
<inaety> DreadKnight: uh right now i see kopete-kde4 under Ubuntu in the package name when i hit report a bug
<DreadKnight> inaety: i think kopete is part of kdenetwork-kde4
<inaety> DreadKnight: oh and these aren't technically bugs..Kopete doesn't crash just there are things wrong with it
<DreadKnight> inaety: kubuntu = ubuntu with KDE
<inaety> DreadKnight: really? i wasn't sure
<ender> Yeah, they're not bugs...they are features
<DreadKnight> inaety: still bugs, just make sure they haven't submited before.. if so... confirm the bugs by posting a comment...
<inaety> mkay
<DreadKnight> inaety: kubuntu and ubuntu have the same repository, just different desktop enviroments
<inaety> DreadKnight: i knwo that
<giuseppe_> hi, anyone can tell me why sometimes qhen I try to turn off  my notebook happens that my pc remains turn on?
<persen__> When i click the "Version upgrade" button in Adept Manager, the "Downloading and verifying the upgrade tool..." message shows forever (hangs)..  Anyone experienced this?
<persen__> Im upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<jlm> Quick kde4 question:  I
<jlm> I've been trying to figure out how to configure plasma... any pointers?
<emilsedgh> jlm: there is no GUI for configuring plasma, you could edit rc files
<jlm> Ahh... ok... that's what I starting to wonder...
<emilsedgh> Next Question :P
<RadiantFire> jlm: plasma came out a few minutes short of golden brown, gui config comes in 4.1 I think
<emilsedgh> RadiantFire: it will come in future 4.0 versions too
<inaety> DreadKnight: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+bug/182349 w00t
<jlm> :)
<RadiantFire> spectacular
<jlm> K... thanks guys... just googlin for this wasn't turning up anything very quickly...
<ody> hi all, so isnt there any solution for the flash plugin?
<Flare183> !flash
<ciacon> Hi Folks - I have freshly installed Kubuntu 7.10 - I have problems setting up my Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01) - what can I best do?? my googling didn't really help much
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ody> cheers
<blkorpheus> is there any way to make this kde4 panel smaller?
<appelza> Hi guys
<stdin> blkorpheus: not yet
<appelza> Is there some sort of xorg configurator?  My monitor is on auto detect and using the restricted nvidia drivers, 8600GTS but I can't select all my refresh rates/resolutions
<appelza> (kubuntu 7.10)
<ender> Appelza: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't working for you?
<DreadKnight> inaety: gj :)
<blkorpheus> stdin: ty
<appelza> will try
<DreadKnight> appelza: just choose manually a predefined one "lcd 1024x768" for example
<blkorpheus> appelza: I JUST now fixed that issue with mine
<blkorpheus> I think I got lucky with my xorg
<DreadKnight> appelza: well, choose according to your needs :D
<appelza> mind pasting your xorg.conf somewhere then incase I dont win, blkorpheus ? :)
<blkorpheus> appelza: I'll pastebin my xorg.conf if you'd like?
<appelza> awesome, yeah please
<blkorpheus> :)
<DreadKnight> appelza: http://pastebin.org/15082
<blkorpheus> appelza: its not the prettiest
<DreadKnight> appelza: i made it recently for someone else :D
<blkorpheus> http://pastebin.com/dc494881
<inaety> DreadKnight: have you had trouble installing okular, i get this when i try http://pastebin.com/m394a740c
<andreas_> hello
<DreadKnight> inaety: i got okular-kde4 installed from kde4 :P
<andreas_> i have a queston
<appelza> thanks guys
<andreas_> what program can i use to capture some video with my webcam?
<DreadKnight> andreas_: cheese
<appelza> stdin: is kde4 available through universe yet or do I have to add the extra source to the list?
<appelza> err..anyone can answer that, sorry :]
<andreas_> cheese?
<andreas_> is it a good one?
<stdin> appelza: it should mostly be in -backports by now
<DreadKnight> appelza: only some packages as far as i know...
<NeoFax> Anyone here using uswsusp?
<inaety> DreadKnight: that's not even fair
<appelza> thanks
<DreadKnight> inaety: sudo apt-get install okular-kde4
<DreadKnight> inaety: not okular :D
<drcode> hi all
<inaety> DreadKnight: i got it now, thanks a lot! i've been waiting for okular really more than any other kde4 program
<inaety> besides koffice and kopete
<drcode> I am using kubuntu 7.10,  I want to run aiglx or xgl, I don't see kde xgl only gnome , any idea?
<DreadKnight> inaety: hehe, i think it's great.. just that the icons on the left are to abbusive...
<DreadKnight> inaety: kopete is scary right now :( koffice2.. i can barely wait
<inaety> DreadKnight: kopete is good right now, it's improved but looks a little overlooked. koffice will be sick im thinking about getting the alpha.  for me koffice 1.xx were bad
<appelza> cool, going to try restart x server then :]
<DreadKnight> inaety: i've been using kword for a few days and it has issues :(...
<DreadKnight> oh well, breaktime over...
<inaety> DreadKnight: the alpha? i want to use kword because i like Qt so much but it doesn't turn out the way i want to.  for instance it starts off with Sans at size 8 because thats my default font which is completely atrocious with a document and Times New Roman at 12 looks like crap when i print it
<DreadKnight> inaety: i meant with 1.x.x.. haven't tried any of the 2.x.x
<inaety> DreadKnight: do you get the same issue?
<appelza> meh
<inaety> maybe it's my font DPI settings but i can't print a document and have it look decent
<appelza> Selected my samsung 900p from the list, but still dont have correct refresh rates
<DreadKnight> inaety: i have all sorts of issues like that ...
<Blueskaj> appelza, relogin after applying your res and refresh rate changes
<appelza> anyone wanna have a look at my xorg.conf?
<SpookyET> hi
<appelza> i have relogged, but I dont see the refresh rates in the drop down as I should
<SpookyET> I have downloaded KDE 4.0. I'm totally disappointed in the release. I understand that software is never ready, but this thing is really not ready. It sucks.
<inaety> DreadKnight: okay good maybe another bug report :P, you said you had to get back to work, so ill stop bothering you thanks for all help
<llutz> inaety: kde4.0 wasn't made to be used in production.systems, its for developpers and testers, so what do you expect?
<DreadKnight> SpookyET: yeah.. its somewhat a joke... should be in alpha :)
<DreadKnight> inaety: hehe :D well, you should try the alpha if you mean bugreports for koffice 1.x.... try the alpha and make reports ;)
<SpookyET> DreadKnight: It's not complete. How do you even resize the fat bar at the bottom?
<DreadKnight> SpookyET: you can't
<SpookyET> Maybe, they have NASA size screens, I don't
<DreadKnight> SpookyET: :))
<DreadKnight> SpookyET: virtual reality man
<adz21c> resizing panels from gui has not been implemented
<SpookyET> More like weed reality.
<inaety> llutz: we are talking about koffice 1.xx
<inaety> DreadKnight: all right ill give it go
<llutz> @ SpookyET , sry inaety
<inaety> llutz: oh all right no problem
<DreadKnight> inaety: let me know how it turns out :) guess if you compile from source it takes a couple of hours...
<inaety> llutz: i was like wth :P
<inaety> DreadKnight: oh wonderful
<inaety> and i will
<DreadKnight> inaety: good luck with it
<DreadKnight> inaety: perhaps tomorow you will able to share your experience  :)
<adz21c> hey i am running eclipse 3.2 under ubuntu 7.10 x64. I am trying to get visual editor to work, but it fails with this message "IWAV0138E Remote VM terminated too soon." Any ideas why this is happening? Cheers
<inaety> DreadKnight: perhaps
<inaety> thanks
<DreadKnight> :)
<andreas_> hey whenever i run camorama i get an error cannot connect to /dev/video0
<andreas_> my camera is built in my dell laptop
<andreas_> why do i get that error?????
<appelza> could anyone please look at my xorg.conf and tell me why I cant choose 1152x864@85hz (or even 75 for that matter)
<appelza> http://pastebin.com/m680d16b3
<Dr_willis> andreas_,  most likely the camera has no linux support, or the proper module forit is not loaded
<andreas_> the camera has linux support because on Kopete it works
<giuseppe_> giuseppe
<andreas_> is there a way to see where my camera is mounted?
<Dr_willis> andreas_,  it might not be at /dev/video0 then perhaps?
<andreas_> that's what i say
<andreas_> how can i check?
<Dr_willis> normally one dosetn mount video cameras.
<Dr_willis> andreas_,  look at /de/video* see what else is there. check dmesg output.
<andreas_> what if it is in /dev/vid0 or /dev/video1?
<Dr_willis> then you set the settings for the program to look in the right place I guess.
<giuseppe_> hi, anyone can tell me why sometimes when I try to turn off  my notebook happens that it remains turn on?
<andreas_> so what command should i run?
<pascal_> muh
<blkorpheus> appelza: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/COMPOSITE_HOWTO
<Dr_willis> andreas_,  to do what part? :) dmesg - shows the dmesg output tha may have sime info on the device. ls -l /dev/vid* will list all video devices
<Dr_willis> I have severl /dev/vide* devices - from my tv tuner card.
<andreas_> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2008-01-12 13:59 /dev/video0
<andreas_> so what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> that meand you have a single video device looks like. /dev/video0
<andreas_> then why does the program not connect to the cam?
<Dr_willis> so i got no other ideas then to check the program/docs/faq.  This is abut the extent of my webcam knowledge.
<andreas_> does it have to do with the permissions?
<Dr_willis> Normally only one progarm will be accessing that thing at a time. be sure you are not running both at the same time, could try running it as root also.
<Dr_willis> well i am off to get cigs. BBl.
<PJC> anyone else's adept manager hanging at 99% of fetching headers in KDE4?
<inaety> is there an ark for kd4?
<inaety> kde4
<inaety> nvm
<PJC> its under utilities > file
<LiveCDUser> umm stupid question to ask but, how can i add MP3 PLayer sync support to Linux?
<inaety> LiveCDUser: what mp3 is it
<inaety> iPod? MTP?
<inaety> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inaety> egh nothing there
<LiveCDUser> MTP
<LiveCDUser> my bad had to rush to teh door
<subopt> I just ran adept_notifier and it couldn't commit the changes, because of some dependency conflicts. However, it's offering to do a version upgrade, which i assume means going from Kubuntu 7.10 to Kubuntu x.yy. Is this typically a bomb-proof process?
<inaety> LiveCDUser: you need libmtp support
<inaety> and you can use amaroK to connect to it
<blkorpheus> is there anyway to get the default widgets back on th epanel?
<blkorpheus> I keep borking my panel trying to get widgets on the desktop
<blkorpheus> well nvm, the whole DE crashed, wipin out the wallpaper and resetting the panel
<blkorpheus> but it still looks cool
<blkorpheus> and it did not restart X at least
<ryanrk> Is there an easy noob way (gui) way of add an NFS share to my desktop
<ryanrk> i'm trying to use konqueror but i can't seem to get that to work
<ghed> hi
<ghed> hi kristjan
<appelza> Cool, got my refresh rate etc working
<ryanrk> Is there an easy noob way (gui) way of add an NFS share to my desktop
<Botulinux> hello everybody, I just installed kde4 and I have big prblems with the fonts ex. extremly large windows title, extremly small menu text
<Botulinux> no luck with the system preferences
<subopt> How safe is the Version Upgrade process in adept_notifier? I've got a lot of work deadlines looming, and can't afford to spend all day fixing a bad upgrade, or re-installing from scratch.
<subopt> (Running 7.10 now.)
<voonte> Botulinux: Did you set the correct dpi?
<Botulinux> ehm where is this setting? with kde3 it's all right
<stdin> Botulinux: look in system settings -> appearance
<Botulinux> ok, i'll log to kde4 and try, which value should I have (19'' monitor)?
<stdin> Botulinux: I don't know, try a few numbers and see how they look
<Botulinux> ok, btw I'm tryng to look at the config files, i found this in kdeglobals:
<Botulinux> [$Version]
<Botulinux> update_info=socks.upd:kde3.0/r1
<Botulinux> [General]
<Botulinux> desktopFont=Sans Serif,14,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> fixed=Monospace,16,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> font=Sans Serif,18,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> menuFont=Sans Serif,14,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> smallestReadableFont=Sans Serif,12,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> taskbarFont=Sans Serif,14,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> toolBarFont=Sans Serif,14,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<Botulinux> [WM]
<Botulinux> activeFont=Sans Serif,14,-1,5,75,0,0,0,0,0
<selckin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Botulinux> ok, sorry
<console_jockey> I wanted to contribute some information relating to an issue I've had for the last week or so while attempting to playback mp3's.  I discovered that at some point libxine1-ffmpeg 1.1.8 was installed which broke xine, vlc, amarok and noatun playback.  I restored libxine1-ffmeg 1.1.7 and they are now working.  Is this something suitable for a factoid or someplace I can post this information for others?
<voonte> Botulinux: did you try to set a fixed DPI in systemsettings / appearances?
<console_jockey> note: my installation is kubuntu gutsy...
<Botulinux> going to try
<voonte> Also, what does: grep -i DPI /var/log/Xorg.0.log   tell you? It will hopefully let you know which dpi you're running now
<Botulinux> 72
<kubuntu_> hola?
<vamsi> Hello all.
<vamsi> i am having trouble viewing youtube/google videos/any flash video in firefox
<kubuntu_> speak in spanish in this room?
<vamsi> flash player is installed properly
<kubuntu_> alguien habla español?
<vamsi> and the video plays too
<voonte> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kubuntu_> ok gracias =)
<vamsi> only problem is that the flash video plays very slowly breaks every frame
<the-erm> How to put this into words ...
<stdin> console_jockey: please post that to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+filebug
<vamsi> can somebody please help me with this?
<jhutchins> vamsi: What are your hardware specs?
<vamsi> jhutchins: pentium 3 866mhz processor 384mb ram and intel 82810 graphics card
<ader10> Help me please, when I try to start KDE, nothing pops up except for this error dialog: "Call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?). Check your installation" I've been trying at this for about 6 hours with no luck.
<stdin> ader10: sounds like your /tmp is full, which normally means you have used all the space on /
<ader10> stdin: It's not. If you don't believe me I"ll show you my df output
<Dr_willis> sure its not been mounted read only?
<ader10> yes
<Dr_willis> why dont you tell us What yoyu have checked then... :)
<Dr_willis> thet will be faster then us guessing/you replying.. nope.. not that. :)
<ader10> Assume I haven't checked anything, because in my past experience it's something small that's overlooked
<Dr_willis> Last time i had a similer message. My Main hd was going bad and the system remounted read only. The Mount command will show if its that.
<ader10> sorry if I'm being kind of demanding/hard to work with
<vamsi> Can somebody please help me with this flashplayer issue
<Dr_willis> try wriging a rile to the users home dir.
<Dr_willis> try writing a FILE to the users home dir.  I mean.
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nexamac> !topic
<stdin> ader10: do you have separate partitions for /home / or /var ?
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ader10> stdin: all in /
<ader10> stdin: I mean all in one partition
<vamsi> ubotu: flash is installed. flash actually works fine on my firefox. problem is that flash videos do not play properly they break almost every frame
<Dr_willis> Iwould see if the user can make a file in /home/USERNAME, then try making a file in /tmp, it could be the permissions on /tmp got messed up.
<ader10> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/m39bfb7f8
<stdin> ader10: what's the permissions on /tmp, /tmp-(your user name), /var/tmp and /var/tmp/kdecache-(your user name) ?
<ader10> Dr_willis: david@david-desktop:~$ touch /tmp/hi
<ader10> david@david-desktop:~$
 * marcx_away is back.
<stdin> vamsi: ubotu is a bot
<stdin> !away > marcx
<nexamac> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> ader10,  try making a new user. see if the problem affects them also.
<nexamac> :<
<vamsi> stdin: thanks. just came to know about that.
<vamsi> stdin: can you please help me with my flash issue?
<ader10> Dr_willis: :S the owner of /tmp is david (my account) and /var/tmp is 777
<NexaMac> vamsi: did you try googling?
<stdin> vamsi: I don't know what the issue is
<stdin> ader10: the owner of /tmp is you??
<Dr_willis> drwxrwxrwt  19 root root  4096 2008-01-12 14:11 tmp
<NexaMac> stdin: he told the bot ;P
<Dr_willis> Thats who owns my tmp. if david owns temp then only david can write to it.. the other apps may be trying to write to it as some other service/user
<ader10> stdin: yes, because someone either on #kde or here told me to
<ader10> Dr_willis: david owns tmp, but it's 777
<stdin> NexaMac: yes, and anything you say to the bot that has the word "is" in it get's forwarded to the operators channel...
<Dr_willis> that sounds like a big security type issue to me.
<ader10> Dr_willis: someone on either here or #kde told me to try that, so that's not the problem :(
<NexaMac> stdin: [20:08] <vamsi> ubotu: flash is installed. flash actually works fine on my firefox. problem is that flash videos do not play properly they break almost every frame
<vamsi> stdin: i have a p3 866mhz with 384mb ram and intel 82810 graphics card. i can play video files fine. flash in firefox works fine too. but the problem is flash videos in firefox. they do not play well.
<Dr_willis> we are not even sure its /tmp's problem. that error message suggested it MIGHT be a /tmp issue.
<NexaMac> so basically, flash works, but it doesnt.
<stdin> NexaMac: yes thanks, but I can read :)
<NexaMac> ..
<NexaMac> ill just google some for you vamsi
<ader10> Dr_willis: what if it isn't a /tmp problem?
<vamsi> NexaMac: google did not help me much. most of the hits were to flash player installation issues
<Dr_willis> ader10,  thats why i suggested making a new user and seeifn if it works for them..
<ader10> Dr_willis: alright...
<Dr_willis> ader10,  if it works for a new user, but not the old one.. that suggests tio me that its a user setting file that got messed up
<ader10> Dr_willis: I expect the same error though but I'll try it
<NexaMac> vamsi: www.altavista.com "flash works" +"skip frame" probably does the trick
<Dr_willis> of course with the 'other' fix's youve tried on /tmp that MAY cause issues with the other users
<NexaMac> naw it idnt :>
<NexaMac> didnt*
<ader10> Dr_willis: trying it now, brb
<flami> Hi , I wanted to know if the Kubuntu Cd you can download is a live cd like the Ubuntu Cd or if its still like debian when you start it
<NexaMac> flami: its live
<flami> thanks
<NexaMac> np
<Dr_willis>  lnusertemp — tool to create KDE resources and symlinks to them
<Dr_willis> i wonder if some file its tring to make/link allready exists.
<NexaMac> vamsi: http://www.actionscript.org/forums/printthread.php3?t=28670&pp=40 <--- check the VERY bottom
<NexaMac> sound like your issue?
<vamsi> NexaMac: thanks, checking the actionscript.org forum now
<olimpico> How can I change the size of the panel on KDE4
<ader10> Dr_willis: you are correct, my user "asdf" works fine.
<olimpico> ???
<ader10> Dr_willis: Thanks for helping me out this far, but how can I log in with my normal account daviv?
<ader10> david*
<Dr_willis> ader10,  lnusertemp makes some links it seems from the users dir, to other places. those files may have gotten their permissions wrong
<SSJ_GZ> olimpico: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Why_can.27t_I_auto-hide.2F_resize_the_panel.3F__Can_I_add_a_new_panel.3F
<Dr_willis> i would say clean out your other users .kde dir (or just move it) then move the settings back one by one that you need
<vamsi> NexaMac: "To achieve this, import a sound onto your _root timeline, and set it to stream. also turn the volume of it right down, so you cant hear it." How can I do that?
<flami> Oh I forgot ... is ntfs-3g preinstalled  ?
<NexaMac> vamsi: google ;D
<ader10> Dr_willis: my other user = ?
<NexaMac> dunno, im no guru honestly vamsi
<Dr_willis> Note that just removing the .kde dir - will RESET kde totally to defaults.. and mwill delete your kmail stuff and all other kde tool settings
<ader10> Dr_willis: that's good because I haven't had kde on this partition ever
<ader10> Dr_willis: so I should just remove david's .kde dir?
<Dr_willis> ader10,  if you dont care aboyt your .kde dir. just delete it or remove it.
<Dr_willis> or rename it.. or zip it and send it to santa clause.. or...
<ader10> Dr_willis: and you expect everything to be dandy after that?
<Dr_willis> ader10,  ive had to reset kde this way befor.
<Dr_willis> thats why i suggested the 'try a new user' test. :)
<ader10> I'll send it to santa after the problem gets fixed :)
<ader10> be right back
<NickPresta> What are the differences between D3lphin in Kubuntu 7.10 and Dolphin, shipped with KDE 4?
<SSJ_GZ> NickPresta: Dolphin is ported to KDE4 and much improved over D3lphin
<NexaMac> vamsi: i gotta flee, gl tho, ill be back in like eh.. 5 hours :P
<NexaMac> if ya havent got it working by then, shout out ;o
<NickPresta> SSJ_GZ, so I might actually like using it in KDE 4? ;)
<SSJ_GZ> NickPresta: You never know ;)
<vamsi> NexaMac: thank you for your time. you gave me something to work on for now
<Psycoshot> Hey what does:  mount: could not find any free loop device
<Psycoshot> Mean?
<NexaMac> vamsi: altavista > google ;)
<|david|> how can i setup my network config on kde 4?
<Dr_willis> Thers a kde4 network config tool i saw in the package manager.. it may not of gotten isntalled
<ader10> Thank you Dr_willis, that fixed the problem! Apparently only root had permissions to .kde and .kde4
<ader10> Dr_willis: I believe this is the 2nd time you've helped me :)
<|david|> Dr_willis: is installed
<Psycoshot> Does anyone know how to solve
<Psycoshot> mount: could not find any free loop device
<Dr_willis> Psycoshot,  how many you got mounted? I think theres a limit by default of like 8 or 16
<Psycoshot> Oh. How do I unmount.
<Dekkard> to anyone who worked on this kde4 release.. NIce!
<Psycoshot> Dr_willis you are right.
<Psycoshot> Dr_willis : What command should I use to unmount?
<Mother_Goblin> Any one knows how to get more widgets on kde 4 ??
<Mother_Goblin> umount /dev/device
<Psycoshot> Th
<Psycoshot> Ty*
<Mother_Goblin> :D
<Psycoshot> Mother_Goblin: It says its mounted multiple times? What command do I use then?
<Psycoshot> Mother_Goblin: It says its mounted multiple times? What command do I use then?
<Dr_willis> umount /media/whatever
<Dr_willis> what did you do to mount them? :)
<LamerMan> hi everyone! how can i make kubuntu save memory dumps after program crash?
<Psycoshot> umount /mnt/iso
<Psycoshot> umount: it seems /mnt/iso is mounted multiple times
<Psycoshot> I used:
<Dr_willis> why did you mount it several times? :)
<Psycoshot> I didn't know it stayed mounted.
<Psycoshot> I though it auto unmounted.
<amministratore> buonasera
<Psycoshot> hehe noob mistake.
<Dr_willis> well it stays untill you reboot
<Psycoshot> Oh ok.
<Psycoshot> Reboot it is then...
<Psycoshot> XD
<Dr_willis> thats proberly the easiest way.
<Psycoshot> Alright. Thanks.
<Mother_Goblin> Any one knows how to get more widgets on kde 4 ?
<Dr_willis> try kde-look.org ?
<Dr_willis> Ive just about given up on kde4 for now. :)
<Mother_Goblin> I'm liking !
<stdin> Mother_Goblin: there are some in the extragear-plasma package, though they aren't as stable as the ones included
<Mother_Goblin> <stdin>: thanks!
<Mother_Goblin> will check it...
<Mother_Goblin> worst case it will broke the widget right, and not all plasma?
<stdin> it may crash plasma, but it should just restart. and it won't be a permanent break
<whiteda> Mother_Goblin,  try it and see  - I lose all my plasma settings when it crashes
<Mother_Goblin> :D
<Mother_Goblin> Will, downloading!
<whiteda> and they don't come back
<Mother_Goblin> Nice job with the kde4 package!
<Mother_Goblin> I crash it once too, and need to remove the .kde4 dir....
<whiteda> yes removing .kde4 lets you start over again, but it is a sledgehammer solution
<appelza> When Hardy gets released, do I simply do an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade on my gutsy install to upgrade?
<appelza> BTW, coming from gentoo I really like kubuntu, good job
<Mother_Goblin> whiteda: kkk
<Mother_Goblin> are the best solutions normaly!
<stdin> appelza: no, it'll be an option in Adept
<appelza> stdin: oh ok, isnt adept just a front end to apt though?
<appelza> or will it be a dist-upgrade option then if I wanted to use apt-get instead
<Dr_willis> everything in linux seems to be a front end. :)
<Dr_willis> I think at the bottom.. busybox is doing everything :P
<stdin> appelza: it doesn't just do "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" when you upgrade, that won't work anyway
<appelza> Ok cool, I'll use adept for that then
<appelza> What do you think about normal apt-getting, or should I just use adept wherever possible?
<appelza> (I've used debian before, thats why I'm already comfortable using apt)
<stdin> use whatever you feel more comfortable using day-to-day
<stdin> other than version upgrades, there's no real advantage to adept over apt for installing packages
<appelza> Cool
<appelza> Thanks
<fonz> anyone else having icon issues with the kde4 livecds?
<fonz> *live cd
<Mother_Goblin> fonz: what kinf of issues?
<Mother_Goblin> kind*
<appelza> stdin: BTW, are you a kubuntu dev / kde dev or both?
<appelza> :]
<fonz> Mother_Goblin: a few icons are missing
<stdin> appelza: depends on your definition of "dev" ;)
<appelza> you seem to have created the kubuntu kde4 packages, and its on the official site.  I think that qualifies :P
<fonz> Mother_Goblin: most noticeably, Dolphin, Konqueror, System Settings
<Dr_willis> I wrote a wiki page the other day.. do i count? :)
<stdin> fonz: it's a known issue
<Mother_Goblin> fonz: itch.... Here is working, but is not live....
<fonz> also, gwenview seems to crash on startup
<hola> kPackage does not recognize root passwd, is it a bug?
<stdin> hola: do you have a root password set?
<jussi01> stdin: I have that same issue
<fonz> jussi01: all of your icons show up in the kmenu?
<Dr_willis> Hm. it worked here.. I DO have a root password set. :)
<stdin> jussi01: kdesu (KDE4) is asking for the root pass, not the sudo pass
<hola> stdin: the same I use with dke3
<jussi01> stdin: ahh
<hola> kde3
<stdin> hola: kde3 version asks for the sudo pass
<hola> the problem is in kde4
<hola> kde3 wiorks fine
<stdin> yes, that's my point
<hola> stdin: i dont understand so
<Dr_willis> so to get  kpackage working one souldd use 'kdesu kpackage' perhaps as a work around
<stdin> hola: see https://launchpad.net/bugs/182319
<stdin> Dr_willis: no "kdesudo"
<Dr_willis> I never can rember all these name variations. :)
<stdin> "kdesud" would use the kde4 version, as it's first in the $PATH
<stdin> *"kdesu"
<Dr_willis> so they changed it again from kde3 to 4 now?
<stdin> no, kdesudo is something we made to fix several kdesu issues
 * Dr_willis screams. :)
<hola> Dr_willis: kpackage-kde4
<stdin> kdesu is a wrapper around "su", kdesudo is a wrapper around "sudo", see what we did there? ;)
<hola> Dr_willis: QMutex::lock: Deadlock detected in thread -1245604160
<Dr_willis> Im going back to using sux :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, run command disappeared in "4" , wonder what it's called now ?
<Dr_willis> i saw it on the right click menu.. or are your refering to somthing different?
<Mother_Goblin> run command is a need....
<Dr_willis> I must be the only one that constantly has a terminal window open?
<Mother_Goblin> Dr_willis: Sure not!
<Dr_willis> well on the desktop right click. thers a 'run command' item. that then pops up a somewhat Ugly dialog box. :)
<Dr_willis> then of course i ran konsole, and it gave me some odd error/info message, but konsole still ran.
<Dr_willis> of course then the whole desktop crashed..
<stdin> Dr_willis: that's krunner,and that is the "Run Command" dialog
<morphine_> howdy folks, I'm wondering how to automatically mount a lvm partition using fstab
<corinth> I don't seem to have any desktop icons in KDE 4. Any help?
<Dr_willis> I dont have any either.. and i like it that way. :)
<Dr_willis> What icons are you expecting?
<GliderMike> While this is the initial release, and much is too come...anyone overall not that impressed by KDE4?
<Dr_willis> GliderMike,  I agree there.
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<aantipop> my root's home is empty (/root) is that supposed to be like that ?
<biovore> I think KDE4 has great potental..
<Dr_willis> ktorrent 4 is givene me errors.. cant continue torrent.. too many open files.
<Dr_willis> Thats.. odd
<corinth> Dr_willis: the icons for my removable media and other partitions.
<biovore> but I don;t think kde4 is ready for prim-time yet..
<GliderMike> I agree, it really needs a few more point releases
<theTheme> Hey everyone, I have a hardware question.  I have a laptop (Akoya EX) that is getting older now.  I noticed when I first switched over to Kubuntu it ran cooler than in windows and the fan ran less often, but now the opposit is happening the computer is getting hot and the fan is running but moving less air.  So, I have two questions really, Is the a way in Kubuntu to monitor system heat or make sure that everying is running
<theTheme> effecientlty, or second where could I find a new fan for the laptop, or both
<biovore> If there as a better subsystem for kde4 to run on.. I think it could top apple and windows..  just alsa kinda sucks and the graphics support is spoty on linux atm..  (Hopefully this will change)
<GliderMike> theTheme: do you have processes that running a lot of CPU continuously?
<Dr_willis> heh ktorrent4 just crashed.. or is it krashed?
 * stdin points to #kubuntu-offtopic and reminds people that that's where non-support related discussion goes
<amazon_> alguem do brasil
<amazon_> ?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<theTheme> GliderMike: No, that used to be the case, but tonight I left it with nothing running and it was still quite hot, I have sysguard running and it diddn't look like anything was running.  I even had it propped up to increase the air circulation on the bottom
<GliderMike> oops, didn't realize this was support only...my bad.
<GliderMike> so it's running hot and with fan even with minimal CPU utilization, strange
<amazon_> stdin: veio não tem ninguém nesses canais
<amazon_> vc pode mim dar uma ajuda
<amazon_> ?
<theTheme> GliderMike: do you know anyway to monitor system temp in kubuntu?
<appelza> Sweet
<appelza> time to check out kde4!
<appelza> :D
<stdin> amazon_: #kubuntu is English language only
<corinth> In KDE 3, there was a tool I could use to set what kind of devices would automatically have icons on the desktop., Where's the tool for this in KDE 4?
<billybobobo> corinth: i thin k you add a Widget and when that pops openb, drag the Media one to the panel, or add to desktop
<appelza> Niiice
<BluesKaj> hmm, now my pw isn't accepted by the pkg managers ...needs root priveleges but won't recognize it
<BluesKaj> in kde4
<Dr_willis> i was about to say that billybobobo  I think the 'clutter of icons on the desktop' is being replaced with clutter of plasma widgets on the desktop. :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it wants the actual root user password. not the sudo password
<BluesKaj> this thing is a screwup ...bigtime
<Dr_willis> we were just discussiing thatlike 10 min ago.
<BluesKaj> only used sudo pw with kde3 and never had a prob
<Dr_willis>  kdesudo kpackage
<BluesKaj> wasn't here 10 mins ago
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  it dosent matter WHAT you did befor. :) theres an issue with kde4
<Dr_willis> and you  are repeating the exact same stuff the other guy said.. hehheh
<Dr_willis> 'it used to work' 'well now it dont' 'well it shoudl' 'well its not' :)
<BluesKaj> I repeat ...I wasn't here
<Dr_willis> i know. thats what makes it funny.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if this will become the new #1 faq on kde4
<BluesKaj> run command box disappeared
<Dr_willis> look on the right click menu on the desktop
<Dr_willis> and that seems to be faq #2 :)
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> well on the desktop right click. thers a 'run command' item. that then pops up a somewhat Ugly dialog box. :)
<Dr_willis> <stdin> Dr_willis: that's krunner,and that is the "Run Command" dialog
<Dr_willis> it ran the apps for me.. but seemed to spit out some odd error messages.
<Dr_willis> but they ran. :P
<LjL> what's a plausible reason why my "New session" (or whatever it's called) option disappeared from the K menu after messing with the KDE 4 packages? (or alternatively, where do you configure whether or not you have such an option?)
<kendrick> hello
<Level15> LjL: woa, I messed up with them but nothing happened :)
<kendrick> so, i installed kde4-core on my kubuntu box, and when i login (to either KDE or KDE4 session types), i get a blank desktop and a window-border-less console :)
<Level15> But I must say I am kind of dissapointed with kde4
<wOzza> Anyone free to lend a hand to a noobie? Having a problem configuring Desktop effects on Kubuntu.
<kendrick> i can run plasma-kde4, kwin-kde4, etc. but i'm wondering what package(s) i'm missing to get a usable desktop... and/or how to actually log back into my kde3.5 desktop :(
<Level15> kendrick: go to a console, remove what you installed, remove the kde4 repository , do apt-get update and aptitude install kde
<kendrick> level15: seriously? :(
<kendrick> the page on the kubuntu site said i could run both parallel
<Level15> kendrick: well, that should work :)
<Level15> kendrick: you can
<kendrick> and either run kde4 apps from kde3, or choose to log into kde4 directly
<Level15> kendrick: actually, I am
<kendrick> so what step did i miss? :)
<Level15> kendrick: but it's not worth it
<appelza> qt3 apps look quite different to qt4 apps from within kde4 or is it just me?
<Level15> kendrick: i think I'll remove kde4
<appelza> uglier :P
<kendrick> i've since installed a number of other -kde4 stuff
<Skyblast> appelza: Yeah, your KDE3 apps will use your KDE 3.5 theme settings
<aantipop> has somebody else problems with the look of gtk apps on kde4 ?
<appelza> Oh ok
<aantipop> mine is so ugly, but that might be hardys fault ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4123120&postcount=21
<appelza> I miss being able to drag my taskbar icons around though
<appelza> and any ideas on where I can resize the taskbar / change its colours ?
<kendrick> hrm, ok, i guess i have to go cook now
<kendrick> :(
<Dr_willis> appelza,  i dont think you can at this time
<Level15> appelza: taskbar on kde4 is quite unconfigurable...
<kendrick> cya
<appelza> oh ok :<
<Skyblast> Yeah
<Skyblast> I think this KDE4 is more for all the devs of KDE software to get their software QT4'ed and looking nice in it rather than Joe User using it as a desktop environment
<Skyblast> For Joe User like me... it's rather incomplete.
<Level15> I think I'll wait at least untile kde 4.0.2 or something like that b4 i give it a try... yesterday it managed to freeze my box
<Dr_willis> Skyblast,  you got it.. :)
<Level15> Skyblast: agreed. And quite buggy
<tmp> I have just downloaded alpha 3 but cannot open the Monitor&Display module (in System Settings). It says that libpython2.5.so is missing. The very same error existed in both alpha 1 and alpha 2. What is going on?! How can I load the display config module?
<blkorpheus> kde4 does not work well with mythtv-frontend
<Skyblast> I tried it out on a LiveCD... when it's all done and settled.. it's gonna be awesome
<blkorpheus> this damnable panel prevents the frontend from taking fullscreen
<Skyblast> But I'm not blowing up my physical install for it ;)
<appelza> It's very fast
<Dr_willis> blkorpheus,  heh.
<blkorpheus> rendering the frontend, justabout useless
<Dr_willis> i dident find kde4 'fast' at all.. it seemed real real real sluggish.
<appelza> odd ;p
<MilitantPotato> Window effects crawled for me
<Level15> Skyblast: me neither. When 8.04 comes out, I think I'll try ubuntu (as opposed to kubuntu) for a while, just to have desktop effect. Then, when kde4 is working fine, i'll come back to kubuntu
<Skyblast> Now I am happy about the fact that Kubuntu Hardy will still have 3.5 as an option :)
<Dr_willis> Skyblast,  it better be the default. :P
<Level15> 3.5 will be default i think
<Level15> 4 will not have official support i think
<blkorpheus> whoever is responsible for this panel, needs a talk to
<blkorpheus> ;)
<Dr_willis> blkorpheus,  i think its just another plasma/plasmoid :)
<Level15> blkorpheus: yeah... the most unconfigurable of them all :(
<parkin> i dont like plasma
 * Dr_willis gives parkin  100cc of dog plasma.
<Dr_willis> :) saw that cartoon just now.
<Level15> parkin: oh, it will be nice... they just rushed to release b/c they were already late
<blkorpheus> I really want to like this kde version
<parkin> hope so :)
<Dr_willis> Yep. Like all things ... theres always improvements.
<Skyblast> I'm sure we will in time... Remember, it's got soooo much brand new stuff
<blkorpheus> I'm patient
<Level15> i remember when i used kde 2.0.0 on my slack 7 box... it was kind of messy also, b/c it had a lot of changes from 1 to 2... just like now from 3 to 4
<blkorpheus> its nice looking, just need to get more functionality from it
<blkorpheus> but I have not used KDE in 10 years
<Level15> blkorpheus: that's a long time!
<blkorpheus> I know
<Skyblast> heheh.. well, if worse comes to worse, I don't hate gnome... just don't prefer it
<blkorpheus> I can back because I wanted to try kde4
<blkorpheus> and the livecds did not do it justice
<NickPresta> Keep in mind, if KDE 4 is unsatisfactory, KDE 3.5.8 still works wonderfully.
<Skyblast> Maybe it is just my experience at work talking, but I always associate gnome with server... KDE is more media centic, and desktop-like
<Level15> hey, I read the other day that 8.04 will have installer option so that your partitions are LUKS encrypted AND you can use a USB drive to unlock them
<Dr_willis> What no Tounge-Scanner Option?
<Skyblast> lol
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, that's coming in hardy+1 :)
<Skyblast> In Icky Imp? ;)
<Dr_willis> We all know we need better wallpaper support! and Video wallpaper!
<blkorpheus> I have no desire to run kde 3.5.x
<Skyblast> yeah, I wish KDE would do gif wallpaper
<Skyblast> Even XP can do that. >_>
<Dr_willis> thats whats imporntant in a desktop.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive selected gif files befor I think
<TimS> I have no desire to run kde 4
 * Dr_willis sides with TimS  for now
<Skyblast> Dr_willis: you can do gif's yeah, but I mean animated gif's
<TimS> yuuuuuuck
<blkorpheus> TimS: why is that?
<TimS> kde 3.5 does what I tell it to.
<TimS> KDE 4 does nothing I tell it to
<Dr_willis> I rember animated .iff files from years ago.
<TimS> I dont want a fat pannel
<TimS> I dont need pasmoids
<Level15> I like plasmoids
<Skyblast> Agreed
<Skyblast> I was so confused when there were no "icons" on my desktop
<Skyblast> just these weird things that looked like icons floating around
<Level15> I'd like one that would show me a section of a website and refresh it every few minutes or so
<TimS> They are nice, but I have no need for them, and there no way to turn them off.
<NickPresta> and technically, you can have a video wallpaper. (mplayer -rootwin -loop 0 video.avi) :)
<Dr_willis> Plasmids will be how all the stuff is done. i belive
<Dr_willis> oops plasmoids.
<Level15> TimS you can remove them all and lock it
<Dr_willis> Im too used to the words used in BioShock
<TimS> :p
<TimS> Why is there a zoom out button, I dont get that.
<TimS> It just shows white
 * Dr_willis goes looking for a BigDaddy to steal some Adam.
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, I believe you're looking for the little sister. She has the ADAM :)
<TimS> When you change destops, it doesnt change plasmoids or wallpapers, just the applications. I would like for it to change plasmoids depending on what desktop you are on. Then I might find a use for them
<Dr_willis> THat game is sooo... creepy in ways. :P)
<Dr_willis> There will proerly be a desktop changing plasmoid that will do that..
<TimS> KDE 4 is like KDE 3.9
<TimS> When 4.1 comes out, I will think about switching, it will be the true KDE4, it will be un-rushed and bug free.
<Dr_willis> Service Pack 1 for KDE4
<TimS> :O
<kristjan_> TimS: dream on
<TimS> xD
<ubuntu_> hello guys
<Skyblast> All in due time... Lucky for me, I don't care about bleeding edge apps unless I need them. Heck, I still run dapper on my work PC ;)
<kristjan_> TimS: 4.5 release maybe
<NickPresta> hi, feggia
<TimS> The only reason for me going to KDE4 is for Amarok 2
<TimS> Which I am GLAD was not rushed for KDE4
<Skyblast> True.
<Skyblast> Kopete was rushed in and it shows
<feggia> i prefear kde3.5 look&feel
<TimS> They set an unreachable deadline in December then when they missed it they rushed it.
<TimS> KDE4 has a areoish look about it.
<TimS> I don't like the window decoration, but the icons are nice
<emilsedgh> TimS: its not a good time to judge about kde4
<emilsedgh> TimS: its a 1 day old baby!
<TimS> ... After its released? If you don't just things after they are released, when do you judge em?
<TimS> Vista was judged before it was launched. Why should KDE be any different? :P
<emilsedgh> TimS: look, Major releases are all like this
<TimS> I know.
<emilsedgh> TimS: Apache 2.0, Gnome 2.0, etc
<emilsedgh> TimS: vista is propertiary!
<emilsedgh> TimS: this is differrent in foss world
<TimS> haha true
<emilsedgh> foss world works with 'releasing early & often'
<Toran> Is it possible to have 4.0 and 3.5.8 installed simultaneously without messing things up?
<emilsedgh> just compare 3.0.0 with 3.5.8
<corinth> Toran: Yes, easily.
<emilsedgh> Toran: yes :)
<Toran> is it also possible to remove 4.0 easily if I decide I'm done trying it out?
<corinth> Toran: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<cmckendry> Depends on your definition of "messing things up"
<corinth> Toran: If you follow those instructions, it'll install alongside.
<TimS> I can see that emilsedgh. I know what you mean
<Toran> cmckendry: changing the status quo of my 3.5.8 configuration
<Toran> thanks corinth
<corinth> Toran: Np :P
<emilsedgh> TimS: so dont judge and ask anothers to dont judge too!
<emilsedgh> btw, as a Major release, i think 4.0.0 is good
<kubuntu_> hola en que canal se habla español??
<emilsedgh> !es | kubuntu_
<jussi01> !es | kubuntu_
<ubotu> kubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> hehe
<kubuntu_> gracias
<sandrine> how to configure irc to get msn message
<TimS> But I disagree with release early. Bugs and apps should be updated often, but releases should not be rushed, It has happened with every release.
<captainbraille> I have a question about running KDE4.0   -  I followed the instructions on the announcement page, I log out of 3.5.8 , I change session to 4.0 on the login screen, but when I try to start up, I see the new splash screen, and then everything goes black like if I restarted X. Anything I could try to be able to run 4.0?
<enry> goodnight
<_gtt_> how can i prevent kbattery from running, since i prefer klaptop?
<muesli> hey guys
<muesli> i feel a bit silly for asking this
<muesli> but when single-click is activated
<muesli> how do i select an item, not activate it?
<kristjan_> muesli: you don't release the click?
<muesli> uhm
<muesli> ?
<muesli> so i have to hold the button if i want to select something and then go make a coffee?
<kristjan_> muesli: single click for what? opening folder?
<g2g591> muesli: hold ctrl
<muesli> select an item
<muesli> then pressing f2 to rename it e.g.
<muesli> g2g591: no, that will select it additionally to the previously selected item
<muesli> i wonly want one item to be selected
<kristjan_> muesli: you can right-click on it and then rename
<muesli> well that's the context menu
<muesli> different thig
<muesli> thing
<muesli> i'm just talking about changing the selection
<corinth> Where are the sounds for kopete-kde4 stored? I want to use them in kopete.
<muesli> no springing menus
<g2g591> muesli:you could drag a selection box only around the one to be selected
<muesli> g2g591: which also becomes a problem if you got a dolphin window which is full of items in the detail view
<kristjan_> muesli: +1 @g2g591 response
<muesli> (not icon view)
<g2g591> muesli: change the view?
<kristjan_> g2g591: lol
<corinth> Where is kde 4 stored?
<muesli> err, come on. i use detail view because there are >10000 files in one dir and i just want to select an item
<BluesKaj> login menu
<kristjan_> muesli: why doesn't right-click satisfy you?
<muesli> i can't believe no-one's thought about that
<muesli> kristjan_: well because it opens a menu (which takes a second for some reason)
<g2g591> corinth: hmm there's a dpkg -- comand for that, got to look that up
<kristjan_> muesli: but ... you see ... ah nevermind
<corinth> g2g591:  dpkg command for what?
<muesli> kristjan_: actually i don't see :)
<leviatan> hi everybody!!!
<muesli> i'm a bit shocked right now
<kristjan_> muesli: actually you can do it in konqueror
<g2g591> corinth: to see what files are owned by a package
<kristjan_> muesli: don't click on the name
<muesli> but right next to it
<kristjan_> muesli: but click on the entry
<muesli> yeah i noticed that seems to be the only solution
<kristjan_> muesli: yes
<muesli> yet i thought someone would have come up with a proper fix
<g2g591> corinth: its dpkg-query -L packagename
<leviatan> could someone hep me pls? i want to install kde4 final in feisty but I don't know how to do it
<kristjan_> muesli: does it also "take to long"?
<muesli> kristjan_: what do you mean?
<kristjan_> muesli: how is it not good solution, if one click is for activate
<corinth> g2g591: Thanks!
<stdin> leviatan: only available in gutsy or hardy
<muesli> kristjan_: well, something like win+click should be selecting then at least
<Level15> muesli: dunno if someone already suggested, but you can set autoselect icon
<muesli> Level15: interesting, where?
<kristjan_> muesli: someone told you already ctr-mouseclick
<Level15> kcontrol
<Level15> peripherals
<Level15> mouse
<Level15> automagically select icons
<kristjan_> muesli: how is ctrl+click different to win+click?
<muesli> kristjan_: it's possibly dangerous to recommend that really
<leviatan> stidin but beta 1 is aviable for feisty but i can't find nothing about final
<kristjan_> muesli: in what way?
<muesli> thing about it: your current selection is /home/user/Photos (e.g.)
<muesli> now you want to select a different item and you suggest ctrl+click
<muesli> what happens is that now Photos and the newly clicked-on folder are both selected
<kristjan_> muesli: you can't rename them
<muesli> not pressing delete, assuming that you'd delete the newly selected photo would kill both folders
<muesli> s/not/now
<stdin> leviatan: beta 1 was from a while ago, there's been a beta 2, RC1 and RC2 since then
<kristjan_> muesli: you can still select one thing if you don't click on the name
<kristjan_> muesli: because ... one click is for "activate"
<muesli> kristjan_: yeah, it's a really cumbersome solution and i'm looking for something usable
<Level15> muesli: hey, did you check what I told you?
<stdin> leviatan: but regardless of what was available in feisty, KDE4 is only available in gutsy or hardy
<muesli> Level15: yeah, that's a step in the right direction
<kristjan_> muesli: ffs you are using "one click = activate"
<edgy> Hi, any one here installed kde4 and complained that the system is now messed?
<g2g591> muesli: normal click on blank space, then ctrl click on the one you want to select
<Level15> edgy: yeah, my kde3 now opens some stuff in kde4 apps and vicevesa
<Level15> *viceversa
<kristjan_> muesli: there is no other way, because one click is assigned to "activate"
<leviatan> stidin:  :( thanks anyway :( I don't want to upgrade to gusty :( I'll wait for hardy
<kristjan_> muesli: you have to pretty much change to "double-click" interface
<muesli> Level15: kde4 sadly doesn't seem to stick to it, tho
<muesli> at least dolphin doesn't respect the setting
<edgy> Level15: my problem is I cannot even log to kde3 nor 4. I guess I installed the kdm-kde4 which messed something. I only managed to log using xfce now
<muesli> kristjan_: well, i'm wondering. i think there's room to improve the situation
<g2g591> edgy: use dpkg-reconfigure kdm and set it back to kdm instead of kdm-kde4,
<muesli> the current single click situation is really confusing for new users
<august_> anyone know where you can get a WORKING flash player update for firefox?
<stdin> leviatan: you'll have to upgrade to gutsy in order to upgrade to hardy anyway
<Level15> edgy: my suggestion is that you get rid of kde4 and reinstall kde3
<g2g591> edgy: kdm-kde4 doesn't work at all
<muesli> i wonder if it's really a good default setting
<kristjan_> muesli: detailed list view is not default
<kristjan_> muesli: are you using kde4?
<muesli> kristjan_: both
<muesli> kristjan_: doesn't matter if something's default or not
<edgy> g2g591: I did but it I have a strange display mangager that lists all the system users and as soon as I log to kde or gnome I have a small xterm window and that's all
<muesli> it should be usable whatsoever
<leviatan> stin thanks
<Bauldrick> gphoto2 --list-files
<kristjan_> muesli: the point is - one click is already assigned to do something
<Bauldrick> oops - sorry
<g2g591> edgy: its still using kdm-kde4 for some reason. sudo apt-get purge kdm-kde4
<kristjan_> muesli: you can't do both with the same key
<muesli> kristjan_: never did i say that one-click's action should be changed
<muesli> kristjan_: that's why i was saying win+click or something
<muesli> or some completely different solution
<muesli> all i was wondering about is if there is already some solution
<edgy> g2g591: I would try and report back after I log out
<g2g591> edgy: k
<muesli> cause if you read the intrawebs, it seems to be a common ubuntu annoyance
<kristjan_> muesli: you click on the entry of the file in detailed list view
<edgy> g2g591: so kde4 is not ready yet or is the problem in kubuntu packaging?
<muesli> kristjan_: i'm not complaining to you about it, i'm not asking you to fix it
<muesli> i'm actually looking for a way to fix it myself
<g2g591> edgy: I'm guessing packaging, but im not sure. I'm in progress of building kde 4 trunk on my Gentoo install
<draik> I am trying to copy an image on my desktop with Print Screen, but it doesn't seem to be working. Is there a workaround?
<rocky> hi
<muesli> kristjan_: i still see that as a work-around really, since even that space next to the item might not exist (think scrollbars)
<muesli> kristjan_: and i think it's the wrong way to go and say "use a work-around" for doing one of the most basic things on a computer, selecting an item in a listview
<edgy> g2g591: I have another issue and may be you can help. my windows partition is somehow now don't boot because it thinks it's drive V: instead of C: after I removed some partitions and reinstalled grub. Do you know how grub can convince windows it's drive c:?
<kristjan_> muesli: is it workaround?
<g2g591> muesli: what do you want to select an item for anyway? perhaps there is a better way
<kristjan_> g2g591: he wants to select only one thing
<g2g591> edgy: whats your windows partation number?
<kristjan_> muesli: you should ask this question in kde, maybe there are other keyboard shortcuts, like ctrl+mouseclick
<kristjan_> muesli: in #kde
<edgy> g2g591: it's /dev/sda1
<Level15> muesli: maybe you can just switch to win-like behaviour; one click selects, to open
<muesli> kristjan_: don't worry, i'm a kde-dev myself. usually the users know such stuff better than the devs tho *cough*
<g2g591> edgy: ok, then make sure your /boot/grub/menu.list agrees with that, if it doesn't, change it
<edgy> g2g591: I would log out now and try the display manager then I would paste the menu.lst file since i belive it's correct....
<g2g591> edgy: just use cat /boot/grub/menu.list
<muesli> kristjan_: maybe i'm just a double click kind of guy ;-)
<muesli> but it's surprising me that you don't even see the issue
<kristjan_> muesli: to clear some potential confusion - I'm not kde dev
<muesli> i know
<muesli> ;-)
<kristjan_> muesli: and no, I don't see an issue here, unless the file name is really long
<muesli> at least i don't recognize you ;-)
<muesli> kristjan_: part of my issue yeah
<muesli> the screen isn't wide enough to show the entire file name
<muesli> i admit it's kind of an extra ordinary situation
<kristjan_> muesli: why do you discuss it in #kubuntu anyway?
<muesli> it's the default setting for kubuntu and i thought someone must know it / must have been annoyed by it before
<muesli> no kde dev seems to use single click anyways
<muesli> so devs are useless to ask ;-)
<kristjan_> muesli: your casual user uses icon view by default to begin with
<g2g591> muesli: and if you have 1000s of items in a folder , you need to organize them into more folders
<kristjan_> g2g591: what for?
<muesli> might be true, i admit that... yet i'm really trying to somehow solve the issue, not to just rant on on a saturday night :)
<Level15> night?
<kristjan_> muesli: isn't double-click interface the solution?
<g2g591> kristjan_: hard to find what you might be looking for
<Level15> n/m
<muesli> g2g591: well, different kind of discussion really. let's assume it's supposed to be that way and it's the right way to go
<muesli> kristjan_: it's probably what i prefer. still i think something like win+mouse1 would be feasible
<muesli> not saying i particularly like the solution, but at least it would give you the option to do it if you know about it
<kristjan_> muesli: I would use ctrl+left mouse click myself
<muesli> kristjan_: as mentioned, you'd end up with two selected items, then you'd have to go find the first one and de-select that one again
<billybobo231> I added a second Task Manager to my KDE 4.0.2 and now my panel is crammed on the left side of the screen, and the right side is black with no right-click options... how can i fix that?
<Level15> muesli: i think middle click does what you want
<muesli> Level15: now you might become my personal hero
<kristjan_> muesli: or I can unselect
<kristjan_> muesli: ctrl+u
<PriceChild> I deleted the menubar in kopete. How can I get it back?
<muesli> ctrl+m i'd say
<Level15> at least on my dolphin in kde 3.5
<Level15> will try konq
<muesli> Level15: yeah seems to work across the board
<PriceChild> muesli: you are a beast thankyou :)
<Level15> doesn't work on konqueror
<muesli> PriceChild: it's the same shortcut pretty much everywhere
<Level15> at least not here
<PriceChild> muesli: i'm new to kde ;)
<muesli> PriceChild: well, that'll hopefully change in the near future ;-)
<muesli> PriceChild: welcome to kde anyways :)
<Level15> I find it kind of annoying that dolphin implements different behaviour than the rest of KDE
<Level15> though it might be different on kde4, not sure
<kristjan_> Level15: are you speaking of kde4 dolphin, or that other dolphin, which everybody dislikes in 7.10?
<NickPresta> Level15, AFAIK, D3lphin (Dolphin in KDE 3.5) is different than Dolphin in KDE 4. Dolphin is much better, apparently
<lunar-raven> the dolphin in kde4 is alot better
<ethan> can you install from the kubuntu kde4 cd?
<edgy> g2g591: thanks a lot removing with --purge kdm-kde4 allow me to log using kde
<Level15> kristjan_: the one everybody dislikes :P
<NickPresta> ethan, I don't think so. The KDE 4 LiveCD is stripped down, I believe. It is meant to try out KDE 4 and such.
<Level15> kristjan_: i think kde 3.5 on the default appllications config should allow you to use konqueror over d3lphin as file manager
<ardchoille> ethan: The kde4 livecd does have an install facility
<Level15> NickPresta: dunno, will try
<NickPresta> ardchoille, oh, neat.
<kristjan_> Level15: kubuntu has made some strange decisions in the past also
<sinthetek> anyone know how to disable 3d rendering?
<sinthetek> from prompt*
<g2g591> edgy: your welcome, man qt 4 takes forever to build ( just added debug use flag in my gentoo install)
<ethan> ardchoille: thanks, i completely scewed up my system installing from packages, and i really want kde 4
<ardchoille> NickPresta: The icon is there and will launch the install, but I didn't follow through the install so can't say how well it works
<SSJ_GZ> sinthetek: You mean kwin's compositing?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, ah okay. I'm actually burning the CD right now so I can play around with it.
<g2g591> ethan: I've found that compiling my self from trunk works a lot better than packages, when it works
<ethan> ardchoille: do you know if it is the same installer as the official 3.5.8 cd?
<edgy> g2g591: even if I have to go to sleep, I would leave the window open so please paste your experience
<ardchoille> ethan: AFAIK, the corrent kde4 is mainly for developers at this point
<kristjan_> muesli: looks like you can configure the delay of autoselect also: http://i6.tinypic.com/850dczk.png
<g2g591> edgy: I simply followed the guide at techbase.kde.org it tells exactly how to do it. But it is incredibly easy on gentoo
<ethan> thanks all
<g2g591> edgy: as far as sleep goes, its only a quarter til 4 pm here :p
<mkitzma1> Hello everyone, I see as I enter the room the the flash player plugin is broken...
<mkitzma1> is there some sort of solution to this?
<g2g591> mkitzma1: there is a work around, download it yourself from adobe .
<mkitzma1> I have tried this, but apparently doesn't work for 64bit
<mkitzma1> I could have swore it did but I couldn't get it to work.
<g2g591> mkitzma1: and thats why I use 32 bit even with my 64 bit processer, that and java .....
<jussi01> !flas | mkitzma1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !flash | mkitzma1
<ubotu> mkitzma1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mkitzma1> hmmm.
<jussi01> mkitzma1: have you had a look at that  thread?
<mkitzma1> nope
<_VeryBadGuy_> Hi there
<_nmap> hi
<_VeryBadGuy_> does anyone know if the kde4 packages in the official repositoires are the latest ones
<_VeryBadGuy_> ?
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: if you mean up-do-date, then no
<_VeryBadGuy_> is there any way to get up to date packages to try it?
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: this is like snapshots, as far as I understand'
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: you mean, bleeding edge?
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: you have to compile it yourself
<_VeryBadGuy_> no, just to try yesterday release
<_VeryBadGuy_> gosh
<_VeryBadGuy_> is there any guide?
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: but kde4 packages are pretty new
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<peter_> whois jussi01
<kristjan_> persen__: jussi is jussi?
<persen__> sounds about right
<jussi01> me!
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: at the moment they are recent, but they won't be updated step by step
<_VeryBadGuy_> I wanted to try the new experience in desktops
<_VeryBadGuy_> now that I have some time to test
<kristjan_> _VeryBadGuy_: then give it a test
<edgy> g2g591: Windows boots when I put my password to login I have blank screen and I can only lauch task manager where I noticed that the drive for the system is renamed v:
<jussi01> edgy: ?
<g2g591> edgy: I have no idea how to fix that, I guess Windows is too stupid to figure out that it is the same partation that the system is on
<edgy> jussi01: yes?
<edgy> g2g591: yes you are right but I guess there is a way to fix it from grub I would keep searching
<kristjan_> how do you explain in layman's terms that "kubuntu kde4" packages are snapshots?
<jussi01> edgy: nm
<kristjan_> looks like I scared away one potential kde4 user O_o
<g2g591> kristjan_: no they arn't im 97% sure they are from the same source as the tarballs on kde.org, but perhaps with a patch or two added
<kristjan_> g2g591: no I mean - that they are updated every day - they aren't right?
<g2g591> kristjan_: of course they arn't updated daily! they might be on Hardy though...
<kristjan_> g2g591: the packages "jump" from beta1 to bet2 release ... to rc1 and so on ...
<kristjan_> g2g591: so in that sense kde4 packages tend to get "old"
<g2g591> kristjan_: yeah from beta1 to beta2 is more than one day, its more like 3-5 weeks
<sinthetek> SSJ_GZ: i was referring to aiglx/dri/opengl stuffs, i believe
<SSJ_GZ> sinthetek: The 3D window effects i.e. Expose, taskbar thumbnails, etc?
<sinthetek> kdm starts, but noone can login, this is the only actual error i see: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
<g2g591> kristjan_: what do you mean old? KDE 4.0.0 will still be KDE 4.0.0 in 2 weeks.
<sinthetek> SSJ_GZ: i'm referring to xserver configuration stuff i think
<adz21c> yea but 4.0.1 is aimed to be out by the end of the month so i have heard
<ccoffey> can I do a debootstrap without and internet connection, or at the most, a very minimal one?
<SSJ_GZ> sinthetek: Ah, I see.
<g2g591> kristjan_: The packages will be KDE 4.0.0 until KDE 4.0.1 or KDE 4.1.0 is out
<kristjan_> g2g591: yes, but you can compile "more recent" kde4 yourself, can't you?
<sinthetek> SSJ_GZ: when kdm goes to log a user in, it can't switch to the proper mode, and i'm unsure how to reconfigure it or turn off aiglx extensions (they aren't in xorg.conf like usual)
<SSJ_GZ> sinthetek: Hmmm ... outside of my area of expertise; sorry!
<sinthetek> s/mode/depth and res etc
<g2g591> kristjan_; yeah, but there is a chance that they might not work. its called /trunk and its where devs make changes on KDE 4.0 Until its good enough to be 4.1 Then changes are made there til its good enough for 4.2
<sinthetek> SSJ_GZ: np, thanks for trying :)
<kristjan_> g2g591: do kde4 packages for kubuntu get bug fixes though? or this is only so with hardy?
<sinthetek> usually glx/dri etc is loaded in xorg.conf but i don't see them. everything worked fine until i updated yesterday. now noone can login through kdm
<g2g591> kristjan_; yes, of course. (but for all the latest fixes on 4.0, build  /branches/4.0 )
<g2g591> krisjan_; the bug fixes on the KDE 4 packages between KDE releases will be patches applied by the Kubuntu devs and some of them might be the same as those applied by the KDE devs to /branches/4.0
<kristjan_> g2g591: I don't remember seeing any updates for kde4 packages once installed
<jussi01> kristjan_: I have had many
<kristjan_> jussi01: I got the wrong impression then :-/ ... so I just better shut up now ;-)
<jussi01> kristjan_: hehe I have had it installed for a good while... ;)
<g2g591> kristjan_: don't worry the Kubuntu devs most likely will apply patches to fix bugs to 4.0.0 , those packages (when released) will be like kdebase version 4.0.0-1ubuntu3 and stuff like that
<kiba-kun> hello
<kiba-kun> I broke my apt-get stuff by trying to install kde-core I think
<sigma_1234> anyone here good with acidrip?
<kiba> hello again
<kiba> I broke my apt-get stuff by trying to install kde4 stuff
<kiba> I need help fixing this apt-get thingie
<jussi01> kiba: you could try sudo apt-get install -f
<kiba> still doesn't fix it
<jussi01> kiba-kun: could you pastebin the error?
<edgy> g2g591: i cannot find a kde4 kontact or kmail, if you found one after compiling please tell me
<kiba-kun> ok
<blkorpheus> how does one take a screenshot?
<g2g591> edgy: not released yet . They are not ready.
<kiba-kun> blkorpheus:  by opening up a program for screenshot I believe
<stdin> press printscr
<g2g591> edgy: if you insist on compiling and checking out what is done so far, check out /trunk/KDE/kdepim
<stdin> or prtsc, whatever the print screen button is
<g2g591> edgy: see techbase.kde.org for more info
<g2g591> blkorpheus: the screenshot program is called ksnapshot, that is what is triggered with the prntscreen button
<spiroo> hello, I want to know where Amarok did go in KDE4/Kubuntu LiveCD?
<stdin> spiroo: there are no kde3 apps in the kde4 cd
<adz21c> spiroo: if the cd only contains kde4 packages, the amarok port isn't finished
<sigma_1234> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<emilsedgh> stdin: really?
<emilsedgh> stdin: this will not be good, how much time do we have until 8.04's freezes? (do they a feature freeze there?)
<stdin> emilsedgh: that's a gutsy CD, not a hardy CD. there isn't a KDE4 hardy CD yet
<spiroo> stdin, adz21c: Just great xD I cannot use internet in Kubuntu either.
<emilsedgh> stdin: KDE4 couldnt be used alone now.no amarok/kopete(irc)/kmail/kmilo
<stdin> emilsedgh: yes, that's why the hardy version will have kde3 apps on it....
<emilsedgh> good
<emilsedgh> stdin: hardy's default will be 4?
<spiroo> I waited several hours yesterday to get KDE4 with my slow modem :(
<stdin> emilsedgh: if nothing goes horribly wrong, yes
<adz21c> spiroo: well they have been saying its going to be missing a lot
<emilsedgh> stdin: good.4.0.1 is going to be there in end of july i think.its even possible to get 4.0.2 there, right?
<spiroo> adz21c: Yes it is completely empty everywhere and nothing worked, not even the sound.
<andre> hello all... which package i need for playing flashfiles in firefox?
<adz21c> spiroo: works fine for me
<andre> iam using kubuntu7.10
<emilsedgh> stdin: s/july/january :P
<stdin> emilsedgh: it all depends in the timing, everything is about timing ;)
<adz21c> spiroo: only features that don't work for me are desktop effects and webcam in kopete
<adz21c> spiroo: oh and creating folders, but it seems thats supposed to be there so somethings happened during my install i need to fix
<spiroo> adz21c: okay, maybe because I did not try so much. which music player do you use?
<spiroo> adz21c: Partitions does not mount as before as default either :P
<adz21c> spiroo: i not tried, i use kde3 amarok, i don't like any of the default media players
<emilsedgh> im waiting to see KDE 4.1.5 with Kubuntu 8.10! it might buzz the world! :P
<paoligno> hi: how can i join file1.ogg and file2.ogg into result.ogg ? cat doesn't make a playable file
<adz21c> emilsedgh: smart move, i am only running 4.0 to submit bugs, gonna have kde3 there for days when i just need that stability and features
<emilsedgh> adz21c: same as me
<spiroo> Anyway, does someone know how to setup a GlobeTrotter modem. I cannot get it to work with nozomi
<emilsedgh> adz21c: i havent any problem with things that exist at kde4.theyre all good (except that plasma needs some customization GUI's).i just miss apps that are not yet completely ported
<adz21c> emilsedgh: yea, i wish i could resize panel as well, i mean i can move it about by editing configs, at this early stage i don't mind editing configs (as long as they are obvious like plasmas) but i can't seem to shrink panel
<zenum> Hello, is there a special channel for Kubuntu KDE4.0 discussions?
<emilsedgh> adz21c: right.also taskbar is huge :D
<stdin> adz21c: that feature didn't make the deadline, but it's there in svn
<devinus> has anybody gotten firefox 3 on kubuntu?
<adz21c> emilsedgh: thats what i mean, panel = taskbar
<emilsedgh> stdin: aaron said that he will backport it to 4.0 :)
<adz21c> stdin: oooo interesting
<aantipop> zenum: i think #kubuntu-kde4
<zenum> Does anyone know how to get the search bar back into konqueror on KDE 4.0 or will this not be available until the plugin is ported to qt4?
<stdin> zenum: not quite yet
<emilsedgh> stdin: so we i hope to see it in 4.0.1 in a month
<stdin> aantipop: not exactly open yet
<blkorpheus> put the edges of two desktop icons together
<adz21c> stdin: any idea when kubuntu intends to bring svn fixes to the packages?
<zenum> aantipop: ahh ok thanks
<blkorpheus> click and grab to move them
<blkorpheus> and the whole wallpaper on the desktop moves!?!
<stdin> adz21c: we don't, when 4.0.1 is released you'll get that
<emilsedgh> zenum: i think its there in extragear/addons, btw if thats not packaged you could use shortcut keys like gg:fooBar
<adz21c> stdin: fair enough
<stdin> zenum: that channel isn't officially open yet, don't use it
<emilsedgh> stdin: could we join or no?
<zenum> yeah i might just use the shortcut for now
<zenum> If i was to install kde4.0 live cd... would dist-upgrading daily keep me up to date with the latest KDE developements?
<emilsedgh> zenum: no
<stdin> emilsedgh: don't, it should be closed for a while, the mode just isnt set
<emilsedgh> stdin: ok :)
<zenum> emilsedgh: is there any way I can be running the bleeding edge kde stuff?
<stdin> zenum: compile from svn
<emilsedgh> if you want to keep updated, checkout and compile svn.there is a tutorial in techbase.kde.org that learns how to do it
<alex__> How can i do "internet shared connection" on Kubuntu 7.10?
<emilsedgh> also there is distro
<morphine> how can i figure out the uid/gid of a certain user?
<emilsedgh> zenum: there is :)
<emilsedgh> zenum: 1 minute please
<stdin> morphine: "id <user name>"
<zenum> emilsedgh: thanks :)
<emilsedgh> zenum: http://etotheipiplusone.com/kde4daily/docs/kde4daily.html
<morphine> stdin: sweet, thanks
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: kde4daily is no longer being updated.
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: oh!
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: you said it might be updated on the dot
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: btw, nice job.it was really appreciated :)
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: No, it might be restarted a few weeks before 4.1.0 is released :)
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: You're welcome :)
<emilsedgh> nice
<emilsedgh> cant wait for 4.1
<morphine> so if I use fstab to automount a drive with wht uid= option, it will be read/writeable by the user with that uid, right?
<stdin> morphine: depends on the FS
<emilsedgh> zenum: so atm there is no way for that except compiling svn. SSJ_GZ is the author of KDE4Daily and is not upgrading it anymore.
<morphine> stdin: depends on what about it?
<morphine> it is a lvm thing i made in Fedora that now has some weird permissions problem
<stdin> morphine: well, with ext2/3 for instance,  using uid/gid will not work
<morphine> ah
<morphine> it is jfs
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh, zenum: OpenSUSE has a build service that is updated fairly often.
<emilsedgh> SSJ_GZ: i prefer Kubuntu and trunk/ :P
<stdin> morphine: not sure about it, you can always just try and see
<SSJ_GZ> emilsedgh: Good taste ;)
<devinus> does anybody know if there's going to be an amd64 kde4 remaster?
<zenum> SSJ_GZ: thanks, i downloaded their live-cd but it kept freezing up on me, and my wireless card wasn't supported... I may just go with svn
<morphine> stdin: well, what i normall do is mount is manually and then chown it
<SSJ_GZ> zenum: SVN is probably best, yes :)
<zenum> SSJ_GZ: do you know if there is any app for setting up wireless in kde4.0? Similar to knetworkmanager?
<SSJ_GZ> zenum: I don't know; sorry.
<stdin> morphine: it's not a great idea, unless it's just for storage
<morphine> why is that a bad idea?
<stdin> zenum: don't think so, you'll have to use knetworkmanager from kde3
<morphine> I've been running a myth box like that for several months ;)
<zenum> stdin: so kde3 apps will work fine?
<stdin> morphine: because the system was designed to have some things owned by root
<stdin> zenum: yeah
<morphine> well, the partition is only for storing recordings
<stdin> morphine: then that's fine, chown away :)
<morphine> haha, but I want to make it so I don't have to ssh in and mess with stuff if the machine happens to crash
<spectre__> hello
<morphine> Thus, I am trying to make it automount
<stdin> morphine: chown will be perminant, so you only have to do it once then set it to automount normally. it'll still be owned by the user you choose
<morphine> hmm, it has never seemed to stick before, but then again I've never automounted it
<stdin> well, for the FS's that I know about anyway
<stdin> morphine: you can try with the uid= option, if chows doesn't stick then there's a good chance that uid= will work
<stdin> s/chows/chown's/
<morphine> so is this a reasonable fstab line?
<morphine>  /dev/vgmyth/video /video jfs rw,auto,users,uid=107,gid=115 0 2
<spectre__> I have Just installed Kubuntu 7.10.Now I'm installing upgrades.I'll find kde 4 at the end of upgrades ? thanks
<stdin> morphine: that looks right
<morphine> alrighty
<LjL> spectre__: no, kde 4 is only in backports.
<LjL> !backports > spectre__    (spectre__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stdin> and the PPA, /topc
<spectre__> thanks
<spectre__> Ljl,I have a little issue about my laptop. There are two function keys for the lcd luminance regolation.they are working under gnome but they are not working under kde.do you know something about this ? thanks
<LjL> spectre__: no sorry, no laptops here
<spectre__> thanks LjL
<morphine> stdin: sweet, it looks like it worked
<purpleposeidon> Hmmm, when is the flash plugin installation going to *not* be borked?
<crimsun> purpleposeidon: as soon as people have figured out how to _not_ bork KDE and 64-bit users.
<adz21c> essentially when adobe wake up to the world outside the development office?
<Dragon67> how do i change the bottom panel to show name of desktop i am in ,instead of icon
<Dragon67> how do i change the bottom panel to show name of desktop i mm in ,instead of icon
<selckin> :cr
<selckin> mt
<frownfrown> why is my ISP banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-ops? :|
<selckin> nature of the internet
<frownfrown> is there anyone I can talk to?
<ikke__> heya
<Aranel> frownfrown: i think its a ranged-ban
<corinth> Does anyone else have problems transfering files to or from a MSN user using kopete or pidgin?
<Aranel> frownfrown: if you can, change ur ip.
<frownfrown> Aranel, probably. my ISP (hughesnet) shares IPs
<ikke__> how do I add 1440*900 to my Screen size?
<corinth> ikke__: ati or nvidia?
<Jeroi> I reallly hope, that sooner or later linux users will accept nvidia driver as default driver for nvidia.
<Jeroi> Like kde
<corinth> Jeroi: What do you mean?
<ikke__> corinth: nvidia
<Jeroi> I really hope that kde4 will include something like nvidia or ati panel
<Jeroi> into system settings
<corinth> ikke__: Just use nvidia-settings
<Spxp> I'm looking for a kde utility for enable the function keys to regolate the luminance of the lcd screen.thanks to all replies
<Jeroi> Only thing is to make nice nvidialog button to system settings, which lounches nvidia-settings as root
<corinth> Jeroi: Yeah. This can be done without too much trouble already, though.
<Jeroi> so users can without command line run nvidia-settings
<Jeroi> form system administrator panel
<stdin> Jeroi: so ask for it in a bug report
<Jeroi> yeah will do
<ikke__> reboot
<ikke__> brb
<Jeroi> I hope that resdricted driver manager would add nvidia logo button into system settings
<Jeroi> when you are installing it
<Jeroi> will ask it
<Jeroi> also mouse context menu on desktop should include nvidia-settings
<k4ever> hi all.  is there a gtk-qt packages for qt4 (kde 4)?
<stdin> not that I know of
<k4ever> my gtk apps (like firefox) look ugly in kde4
<Spxp> how can I check my kubuntu version ? thanks
<abarakadab> i had windows + kubuntu. grub gave the option of windows xp at boot. but whn i reinstalled winxp the option of linux is gone. the windows start at boot . what can i do ?
<ardchoille> !grub | abarakadab
<ubotu> abarakadab: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Maron`> windows overwrites the mbr.  always install windows before ubuntu
<abarakadab> ardchoille thx
<abarakadab> markec k
<ardchoille> abarakadab: yw
<tubez> Hi! I have some questions.
<Bauldrick> anyone help me with gphoto2
<tubez> I have a My Book whit NTFS. and I can't write to it:S what can I do?
<LeeJunFan> !fuse > tubez
<LeeJunFan> argh, that's not what I meant to do.
<LeeJunFan> !fuse | tubez
<ubotu> tubez: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<k4ever> wow, i accidently logged out.  anyone know how to autostart apps in kde 4.0?  there is no .kde4/Autostart directory
<ardchoille> k4ever: Did you try creating that dir?
<k4ever> ardchoille:  no i did not.  I will try it now and see what happens
<k4ever> where is the create new folder option for dolphin-kde4?
<claydoh> that is one of the missing/broken bits atm
<claydoh> mkdir ~/.kde4/autostart
<k4ever> wow, you would think that would be fixed before the release
<PriceChild> claydoh, does the lowercase a need to be there?
<claydoh> tho Konqueror may still be able to make dirs
<corinth> Where are the KDE 4 wallpapers stored?
<claydoh> ahh yes, I think it does
<claydoh> tho I have not tried using it myself yet
<k4ever> konqueror-kde4 is broken also, i used dolphin from kde3
<corinth> k4ever: Why not use dolphin-kde4 ?
<k4ever> claydoh:  i know how to do it from the shell, but it makes no sense to have a file manager that can't create folders
<claydoh> its a bug, they will fix it
<k4ever> corinth:  because dolphin-kde4 can not create folders
<corinth> k4ever: Hadn't tried that yet.
<g2g591> corinth: try checkingout and compiling the latest trunk. follow the instructions on techbase.kde.org
<corinth> g2g591: What is that for?
<steve_> whoami
<k4ever> claydoh:  don't get me wrong.  i love kde 4.  i'm trying to use it as my default desktop.  i just think that this is one of those major bugs that should have been fixed prior to the release.  it makes a very good DE look crappy
<claydoh> corinth: wallpapers kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/share/wallpapers/
<corinth> claydoh: Thanks!
<steve_> how do I change my nick>? I haven't used IRC in a while ..
<g2g591> corinth: the trunk is where the KDE devs do all the changing, bug fixing, and feature re adding
<ilya> hi all
<claydoh> steve_: "/nick ,wnew-nick>"
<adz21c> k4ever: this is an issue with the kubuntu packages, i asked being in #kde and they can create folders
<claydoh> without the quotes
<ilya> how to mount audiocd? typing audiocd:/ in konqueror don't help (
<steve_> with the w?
<claydoh> oops I cannot type
<claydoh> '/nick whatever-nick'
<k4ever> ok, i'll back off the kde team.  didn't know this was a kubuntu only problem
<claydoh> sorry
<modie101> swwt
<modie101> sweet
<modie101> ok got it
<modie101> I changed my name
<user01> sweet swet?
<modie101> sweet ... ;-)
<adz21c> k4ever: well other distros might have it, but people I spoke to in #kde can do it, so I assume its no a kde problem :-)
<modie101> as in dulce  or dolce
<claydoh> yeah, but the folks in #kde prob built fronm source as well
<modie101> ok so are all of you linux Gurus?
<claydoh> gurus? not me, I just play one on chaep low budget webcast-type show
<claydoh> as you can see from my typing skillz
<modie101> I was using Redhat FC5 for a while but then one day out of boredom I installed Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon over it and I Freakin Love it
<claydoh> cool!
<adz21c> :-) glad your happy
<corinth> Why did KDE 4 choose JuK over Amarok?
<modie101> Yeah man Its really col I love that apt-get stuff
<adz21c> amarok has never been in kde
<adz21c> its 3rd party
<modie101> I got really bored of RPMs
<claydoh> and juk has a kde4 version :)
<adz21c> so does amarok
<adz21c> in development
<adz21c> its barely alpha i think
<javier> What is the difference between Ubuntu and kubuntu
<k4ever> ok, i've made my script (i'm trying to get compiz to autostart on kde4.0 login) and dumped it into ~/.kde4/autostart.  hope this works.  will come back and let everyone know
<adz21c> jst the desktop
<corinth> amarok Has a kde4 version?
<modie101> So what else can I do with Kununtu?
<adz21c> in develpoment, completely unusable so i heard
<modie101> I got all my stuff recognized
<JuJuBee> Is there some trick to updating mysql server?
<modie101> <----- Not a DBA
<modie101> sorry
<corinth> Is there a repository for updates for KDE 4?
<adz21c> not yet cos theres no need for any to my knowledge
<k4ever> creating the ~/.kde4/autostart directory and putting stuff in it to autostart worked!
<PriceChild> !kde4 | corinth
<ubotu> corinth: KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ and support in #kubuntu
<claydoh> the same ones we have now, at least for now corinth
#kubuntu 2008-01-13
<adz21c> k4ever: excellent
<adz21c> :)
<corinth> or will the repository I used to grab kde4 for kubuntu work?
<corinth> Thanks
<k4ever> compiz works great with kde 4...
<adz21c> k4ever: :-)
<k4ever> no kpager integration though
<alex__> i've lost my "task manager" (window list)... please, help me get it back
<adz21c> k4ever: to be expected though to be fair
<adz21c> alex__: kde4?
<alex__> yes
<k4ever> yes, i know
<adz21c> alex__: entire panel or just the window list?
<g2g591> alex_:its in the add wiget list, just drag it to the task bar
<alex__> just the window list
<basy> How to set smaller size of icon of running applications on my panel?, I wont 2 lines of this icons on my panel... :(
<adz21c> then what g2g591 said :-)
<g2g591> alex_ : ^^
<adz21c> yea, my bad, missed his name :-P
<k4ever> i like kde 4.0.  its very fast and looks pretty good.  plasma takes some getting used to, but i'm starting to like it
<alex__> thanks adz21c and g2g591. I was dragging it once added as a widget to desktop
<adz21c> alex__: yea that doesnt work yet :(
<g2g591> alex_:ah, hopefully that is fixed in the current trunk
<g2g591> im currently building from trunk, ill know all about the exact current state of what will be 4.1 in a few hours
<adz21c> g2g591: cool :-)
<ImRickJamesBiatc> darn
<ImRickJamesBiatc> one more letter
<MGalaxy> mount-iso-0.9.5 does not mount the CD-Images, any solution?
<adz21c> MGalaxy: mount /path/to/file /path/to/mount/point -t iso9660 -o loop
<OwlNoob> Hi has anyone had any success in making a multimedia kb work under kde4?
<MGalaxy> adz21c: i want to solve the problem, not to mount a cd with mount -t
<flamesage> Where is my Kubuntu Menu located?  I wish to make a backup.
<adz21c> MGalaxy: well that works for me to mount cd images
<ImRickJamesBiatc> nick modie101
<modie101> hey question aqbout mounting an ISO image ...
<modie101> do youhave to mount as a  file or a directory?
<adz21c> modie101: what ya mean? the mount point?
<corinth> Can anyone guess about how long it will be until 4.1 is released? I'm not looking for a date, just an estimation. Two, three months, six months?
<adz21c> 6 to 9 months
<corinth> Thanks.
<modie101> yes the mount point
<adz21c> should be a directory
<g2g591> modie: the mount point must be an empty directory
<DaSkreech> corinth: about 6 months
<modie101> ok so I'll mkdir
<modie101> then mount
<modie101> cool
<DaSkreech> corinth: With about 5 bug fix releases tween now and then
<modie101> Freakin Sweet!!!
<modie101> works like a charm
<modie101> now I don't have to keep popping in the Kubuntu DVD to apt-get
<DaSkreech> ...
<corinth> DaSkreech: Will the bug fixes be released through the normal kubuntu repositories?
<DaSkreech> modie101: Ah You had apt-cdrom in your sources ?
<DaSkreech> corinth: They have been so far :-)
<corinth> Thanks :-P
<DaSkreech> corinth: You know the KDE 3.5.5 3.5.6 3.5.7 releases?
<DaSkreech> etc etc
<corinth> DaSkreech: I got it, thanks ;-)
<DaSkreech> corinth: how long have you been using KDE?
<corinth> DaSkreech: Not too long. I grew up as a gnome user :-P
<DaSkreech> corinth: haha I should really make a short joke and punch in somethign about vision but ok
<corinth> Lol.
<DaSkreech> corinth: So you started using it during the 3.5 series ?
<corinth> KDE is nice, but so is Gnome. Both have their strong points. And yes.
<DaSkreech> corinth: the jumps between 4.0 and 4.1 might surprise you
<corinth> I find that things work muc hbetter out of the box with Gnome, but KDE is much more customizable.
<corinth> DaSkreech: Yep, looking forward to them ^_^
<ProblematiKo> srry if this is a bit off-topic but what happens after 30 days using crossoffice? does everything stop working or you just cant install new stuff anymore?
<DaSkreech> corinth: We are trying to get to the point where most things work out of the box with KDE as well
<DaSkreech> Not sure how Gnome is going towards customization outside of choosing a new app
<DaSkreech> If I'm mistaken please let me know
<ProblematiKo> omg I LOVED the new KDE 4
<DaSkreech> ProblematiKo: Uh oh
<ProblematiKo> xD
<corinth> DaSkreech: I don't think they are. The point of Gnome seems to be simplicity. In my experience, it's much easier for a friend of mine to switch from Winodws to Gnome instead of KDE.
<ProblematiKo> well being a windows user a month ago (never used linux before) I felt much more confortable with KDE :T
<corinth> At this point, things just seem to work better right away.
<ProblematiKo> altough I feel it works better with slackware then kubuntu, maybe its just me x)
<modie101> about mounting the ISO ....
<modie101> once I mount the ISO is there a way I can get aptitude to always look at the mounted ISO automatical?
<modie101> What happens usually is that it asks me for the CD then I pop it in and then press ok
<DaSkreech> modie101: If you have it in your Fstab it will probably be there on startup all the time and aptitude could just drop it in the sources.list
<DaSkreech> I did a real long roundabout way of doing that once :)
<DaSkreech>  I should have written it down
<modie101> oh ok so how do I drop an mount point in my sourceslist
<modie101> is there a command?
<DaSkreech> modie101: What do you want to do?
<DaSkreech> Make it stop doing that?
<modie101> i have mounted the ISO already
<modie101> I can put it in my fstab  to make it an auto mount ..
<modie101> but What do I do to aptitude to get it into my sources list?
<DaSkreech> modie101: what are you trying to do?
<modie101> is there a command  that can add a mounted FS to Aptitude Sources lIst?
<DaSkreech> corinth: I gues it depends on the windows user
<modie101> I guess it would be something like apt-get update
<tubez> When I try to mount the ntfs disk. and at the ntfs-3g page thay says that It's shoud be mounted into /mnt/windows but what is that I have no folder in mnt? help me out?:S
<DaSkreech> if they were a power user I think they trend towards KDE
<lextul> can anybody play with amarok these url ? http://blue.jamendo.com/get/track/id/album/audio/play/2609
<yao_ziyuan> kde's "digital-type clock" is so handsome!
<yao_ziyuan> is that rectangular numeral rendered by a font?
<modie101> Hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> modie101: Yes?
<modie101> I want to mount a DVD ISO as a DVD
<DaSkreech> NEver tired that :)
<modie101> and I want APtitude to include it in the souces list
<DaSkreech> but if it's a DVD then just mount it as one
<DaSkreech> If it's a DVD then use -t and mount it as UDF
<modie101> well what it is  is the Kubuntu 7.10 DVD ISO
<DaSkreech> modie101: You know it will pull from the DVD before it pulls from online right?
<DaSkreech> modie101: ISO I think
<n6vkz4jesus> kde 4.3.... I dont see the 4.3... in help/about window
<n6vkz4jesus> I load the new one in update
<vzduch> n6vkz4jesus: I guess you can expect KDE 4.3 in 2 years' time or so.. *gg*
<modie101> I did the  following:
<modie101> sudo mount /stuff/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso /Kubuntu_DVD -t iso9660 -o loop
<DaSkreech> n6vkz4jesus: Sory?
<n6vkz4jesus> any one know but show it loaded ?
<DaSkreech> modie101: And it's not in stuff?
<modie101> so now the ISO is mounted as a file system
<modie101> but is there a way I can get Adept manager to recognize that Filesysem rather then Ask me for theDVD all the time?
<n6vkz4jesus> DaSkreech it show 3.5.....
<DaSkreech> n6vkz4jesus: Right 3.5 is the latest
<modie101> Yes the ISO isin stuff and I verified the mount works
<modie101> now what do i tell adept?
<modie101> do I edit the sources list manually?
<n6vkz4jesus> why the update load show the other ?
<DaSkreech> modie101: Yes but you have to add in a few other thigns as wel
<modie101> does it even accept filesystems as a repository?
<modie101> hmm
<modie101> ok
<DaSkreech> modie101: There was a page that showed you hold on let me see if I can find it
<neonwind> hello im new here :)
<modie101> one more question ...
<DaSkreech> neonwind: welcome
<DaSkreech> n6vkz4jesus: The other?
<neonwind> thank you
<modie101> would it be easier to mount a DVD ISO as a DVD rather then a regular FS?
<flamesage> Do you guys know where I can find KDE 4 widgets?
<DaSkreech> modie101: To linux it's all the same thing
<neonwind> try google it
<modie101> would that trick the Adept manager into just thinking its the Kubuntu DVD?
<DaSkreech> if you put in a normal DVD it becomes a filesystem
<DaSkreech> flamesage: KDE SVN
<DaSkreech> modie101: Not by itself
<neonwind> anyone from ireland????
<modie101> <---- NYC
<stdin> !ot | neonwind
<ubotu> neonwind: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> neonwind: #kde4-release-party
<DaSkreech> neonwind: Lots of chatter there. This is a support channel :)
<modie101> ok
<modie101> so now what do we have to do?
<modie101> is there a command line such as apt-get recognizeFS_as_repository /path/to/FS
<DaSkreech> modie101: apt-cdrom
<modie101> ok I see I have to go through the proceess of scanning the cd/dvd into a  fulesysem oaccording to "man apt-cdrom:
<ProblematiKo> How do I reduce the font size of the clock in KDE 4? that HUGE clock =_=
<AddyK-W32> Hmm, can anyone tell me how Parralel Graph Colouring can be accomplished? Do I need multithread or something?
<otaku-san> How is the eyecandy in KDE 4?  I was looking at the screen shots of the RC 2..and the kicker looks sooo good with that border around it...but in the final release I noticed it was replaced with a solid one with a fading trim on the top...what happened?  Are you still able to choose the other kicker style?
<articpenguin3800> kicker isnt in kde4
<articpenguin3800> its plasma
<otaku-san> haha can you tell I still have dapper drake
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: "_
<LjL> otaku-san: i don't think you can choose
<otaku-san> mmm...now that sucks
<stdin> yet
<DaSkreech> modie101: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=1344&view=next&sid=4664f94f839a357c4e3807b8622372f9
<otaku-san> ah..true stdin
 * DaSkreech waves at PriceChild
<otaku-san> 4 is still new
<DaSkreech> It's about a day old :)
<DaSkreech> That's ooooooolllldddd in Open source terms
<otaku-san> haha
<DaSkreech> there hae been like 2000 commits since then
<DaSkreech> maybe 3000
<articpenguin3800> time to watch patriots =)
<PriceChild> Hi DaSkreech.
 * DaSkreech bows
<biovore> oO
<ProblematiKo> can I make a slideshow as wallpaper in KDE with less then 1min between each slide?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> Or rather
<ProblematiKo> DaSkreech, cool, how? cause I was going for 30 fps xD
<DaSkreech> you can make a slideshow wallpaper
<DaSkreech> ProblematiKo: Ha ha Joker :)
<ProblematiKo> DaSkreech, I want a dreamscene equivalent =~
<Makuseru> can someone recommend a multamedia converter?
<appie> l
<appie> hi
 * DaSkreech waves
<otaku-san> Makuseru: I have only converted one thing with Konsole...and can't remember where I found that guide.  I did find this though:
<otaku-san> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Multimedia+Converter?content=61463
<otaku-san> don't know if it converts well
<otaku-san> or if you've tried it
<otaku-san> search some audiophile forums
<otaku-san> there are plenty Linux audio and video lovers..who would know the best way to convert
<otaku-san> and the easiest
<n6vkz4jesus> DaSkreech yeh ubuntu 4.3... ahhhh not kde
<DaSkreech> n6vkz4jesus: Aah there we go
<DaSkreech> There is no Ubuntu 4.3 either :)
<DaSkreech> but that's cool
<DaSkreech> I think the first Ubuntu was 4.10
<vzduch> DaSkreech: right
<vzduch> Makuseru: to convert what to what?
<somekool> hi there
<DaSkreech> vzduch: Ubuntu is getting old :(
<somekool> why do I need to reboot my notebook computer to plug a external monitor on the VGA output thingy?
<vzduch> DaSkreech: there's even older distros out there
<spiroo> I wondering, QT4 will coming for KDE4.1 right?
<somekool> what does it do on boot that it detects it ....
<g2g591> spiroo: huh? qt4 is out
<DaSkreech> vzduch: the problem is soon there will be younger ones :)
 * DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> spiroo: wrong way around
<spiroo> g2g591: Sorry I mean version 4.4
<DaSkreech> KDE4 comes for QT4
<biovore> QT4.3 is current QT version
<g2g591> spiroo: perhaps...
<somekool> spiroo: dude.... we spell it Qt not QT and Qt4 has been out way before KDE4. as a matter a fact, KDE4 was only ideas and could not be programmed until Qt4 was reallity. KDE4 now requires Qt4.3
<DaSkreech> spiroo: You can get QT 4.4 now
<DaSkreech> somekool: he corrected himself
<spiroo> Just wondering, Adobe is up for QT. Wonder if we are going to see Photoshop inside for Linux in the future.
<DaSkreech> assuming that spiroo is a he
<spiroo> yes I am a he
 * DaSkreech nods
<g2g591> spiroo: the trunk (in kde svn) which will become 4.1 only requires 4.3 at this time
<DaSkreech> anyway you can grab a preview of Qt 4.4 now if you like
<otaku-san> haha that would be nice..not having to force Photoshop to work on Linux
<somekool> there are linux chicks, but even less on IRC ;)
<spiroo> Nah, just wondering.
<DaSkreech> somekool: Same for guys :-)
<g2g591> Daskreech: how do you do "actions" in irc
<spiroo> But I wonder mostly if Photoshop if going to be released in QT-version.
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<DaSkreech> No idea what you are talking about :)
<somekool> well, DaSkreech: you mean there is more linux users than linux users on IRC? I've got to call that one an obvious
<spiroo> this is what I am talking about: http://trolltech.com/customers/allcustomers/adobe/
<DaSkreech> somekool: Well you started :-P
<g2g591> DaSkreech: sigh
<somekool> nod
<Makuseru> vzduch: to convert video, liike avi to mpg
<somekool> +s
<n6vkz4jesus> summary
<n6vkz4jesus> control center for KDE
<n6vkz4jesus> version
<n6vkz4jesus> 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.8
<n6vkz4jesus> status
<n6vkz4jesus> install ok installed
<n6vkz4jesus> from kpackage
<spiroo> Any response for Photoshop here?
<n6vkz4jesus> what is this mean sorry for not being smart enough to know
<biovore> kde 3.5.6 control center
<DaSkreech> n6vkz4jesus: that's version 3.5.6
<DaSkreech> n6vkz4jesus: with a patch from ubuntu patch version 20 it looks like
<otaku-san> spiroo: well if Adobe uses it..who knows.  Linux is still stepping up and up
<n6vkz4jesus> so that is ubuntu version number 4...... that confuse me?
<DaSkreech> biovore: What's the first 4 for ?
<otaku-san> spiroo: we may have a linux version of PS.  Or just a KDE version of PS..haha
<stdin> DaSkreech: that's the epoch
<DaSkreech> stdin: I don't get it
<DaSkreech> stdin: the 4th release of Ubuntu ?
<stdin> no, means someone messed up :p
 * DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> ok what's it supposed to be?
<DaSkreech> Is the epoch 0 indexed?
<dbglt> plasma does not want to seem to startup for me
<stdin> no, the epoch can be any number
<dbglt> I tried running it from the cli, but it seems to fail. Kicker still works with kde4 though
<dbglt> just not that well :
<dbglt> :p
<DaSkreech> stdin: Is it meaningful ?
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's added when someone uploads one version, then at release realises that it's not stable enough (or for some other reason) so needs to be reverted to a lower version. now dpkg/apt won't install a lower version by default so you need an epoch
<DaSkreech> Which release?
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu relelase or the package?
<stdin> a distro release
<DaSkreech> stdin: Want to take this to motu ?
<stdin> it was probably added in debian so we have to have it too
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing :)
<stdin> but that's the reason you see packages with version numbers like that, lesson over. go play :)
<spiroo> Is there going to be a global package manager in the future. I mean Gnome uses Synaptic and KDE Adapt
<heatmzzr> anyone tried the kde4.0 yet?
<spiroo> heatmzzr: Yes me
<stdin> spiroo: the reason is that gnome uses GTK+ and KDE uses Qt
<heatmzzr> what do you think, i use ubuntu right now..
<biovore> kde4 isn't ready for prime yet
<spiroo> stdin: okay, but why is that so? I mean they are both a part of the ubuntu-project.
<stdin> spiroo: no
<spiroo> heatmzzr: I do not recommend to use KDE 4.0 at the moment.
<spiroo> stdin: no?
<heatmzzr> spiro, buggy?
<stdin> spiroo: both were around long before ubuntu
<biovore> gtk gui -> synaptic,  qt gui -> adept
<Skyblast> This KDE4 is really only useful to devs to get their Qt apps looking and running good in it... As it stants now, there are next to no Qt4-native apps
<B2ASpirit> does anyone know of a good repository to get kde4 installed
<biovore> Skyblast: see topic
<B2ASpirit> does the current kubuntu disc have kde4 on it??
<stdin> B2ASpirit: you should learn to read channel topics to stop looking foolish
<Skyblast> What about it
<spiroo> heatmzzr: No, because there is no application coded for KDE4.0 yet. Wait for 4.1.
<biovore> B2ASpirit: there is alive cd with kde4 on if you to see it.
<stdin> Skyblast: the big link with "KDE 4.0" by it should give you a hint
<dbglt> does anyone know my plasma refuses to run? I get
<dbglt> <unknown program name>(17372)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x8060e20 69206017
<dbglt> <unknown program name>(17372)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x805b040
<spiroo> stdin: Hehe yes, but I mean Ubuntu and Kubuntu is working "together".
<stdin> erm  B2ASpirit ^
<B2ASpirit> hehe the irony is that is the same site repository i found
<B2ASpirit> thanks for the pointing it out
<Skyblast> Don't understand what a link has to do with my opinion
 * B2ASpirit smacks self 
<B2ASpirit> i didn't even need to come in here at all
<B2ASpirit> now i really look stupid :P
<B2ASpirit> thanks
<B2ASpirit> peace out
<stdin> Skyblast: wan't meant for you actually
<stdin> spiroo: so what do you want to happen? gnome to use Qt or KDE to use GTK?
<stdin> neither will happen btw :p
<DaSkreech> spiroo: There are many apps for kde 4.0
<otaku-san> and you can still run GTK apps in Kubuntu
 * stdin wonders how many 3rd-party apps there were for kde 1.0 when it came out...
 * DaSkreech raises his hand
<DaSkreech>  Can I vote stdin :)
<spiroo> stdin: I am not sure, I just think Ubuntu could agree with one standard, would pleasure most of the users.
<stdin> spiroo: ubuntu don't get a choice in the matter, it's up to gnome/kde
<spiroo> DaSkreech: Nothing to have though. For instance you do not have Amarok.
<DaSkreech> spiroo: shut down the Kubuntu Edubuntu and edubuntu projects then ?
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech>  Xubuntu
<stdin> there's a Edubuntu-KDE too :)
<DaSkreech> spiroo: I do :)
<modie101> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> stdin: sub project I doubt it would live through the death of either Kubuntu or edubuntu ;-)
<modie101> what would be the entry to auto mount the following:
<spiroo> To many different desktops I think, woulde be better with some kind of framework all of the could use. And then the desktop in itself could be different.
<modie101> mount /stuff/ISOs/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso /Kubuntu_DVD -t iso9660 -o loop
<abrakadabra>  any virtualisation that do not require vmx flag and can run linux windows bsd and osx at the same time ? (giving each os a seperate independant hardware control ) like xen does.
<stdin> spiroo: "choice" it's both a gift and a burden :)
<DaSkreech> !fstab | modie101
<ubotu> modie101: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<otaku-san> well you guys have made me miss my linux enough.  I'm going to reboot into kubuntu
<DaSkreech> spiroo: They could just brand apple stuff :)
<stdin> abrakadabra: you can't run osx on a VM, it's against their EULA
<spiroo> stdin: Yes I guess so. I just do not want different standards and formats thats all.
<x_> Hi
<spiroo> DaSkreech: Yes would be nice xD *not*
<stdin> spiroo: that's what the freedesktop.org people do, make standards
<DaSkreech> spiroo: there is a standard
<spiroo> Yes one thing is, Linux core :)
<stdin> kde switched to dbus, what more do you want? :P
<DaSkreech> spiroo: hardly
<stdin> spiroo: no, there are many different variations and configs
<DrVince> How do I handle .cpk files?
<spiroo> stdin: I am not well informed in every single program and word. Sorry :P Wish I had time for that. I just want people to reunite and not createa another project.
<stdin> generally, no two distributions kernels are the same
<spiroo> stdin: okay, yes they are not completely the same of course.
<stdin> spiroo: the free software world is about choice, and like I said. it's both a gift and a burden
<DaSkreech> spiroo: sorry.. what new project?
<stdin> someone will always have a "better" way of doing exactly the same thing :)
<spiroo> stdin: Yea I guess so ;) Wish more people were using KDE :)
<spiroo> stdin: Of course
<spiroo> stdin: but it would not hurt if some of them cooperated with each other.
<Makuseru> are there any how-to's  on how to make splash screens (start up screens) and login screens?
<Makuseru> i googled around but didnt find much
<martin_> hi all
<martin_> just switched from win XP to kubuntu on my laptop
<DaSkreech> !ot | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<martin_> man what a speed increase
<andresmujica> nice to here
<kiba-kun> I want my kde4
<martin_> two problems however
<martin_> can't get synaptics to wokr
<spiroo> sorry bot and DaSkreech.
<kiba-kun> martin_: apt-get is good enough for me
<DaSkreech> spiroo: Wanna continue convo there
<martin_> and my dial up through bluetooth gives a NO CARRIER
<DaSkreech> spiroo: Join :)
<martin_> kiba: I mean the touchpad driver
<martin_> seems more people have problems with it
 * DaSkreech drags spiroo to #kubutnu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> argh
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> #kde4-rants :)
<bazhang> haha
<martin_> I get this in my Xorg logfile:
<phoul> anyone know where i can find alsaconf now-adays
<martin_> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)
<martin_> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 18 nodes)
<martin_> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<martin_> (**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"
<martin_> (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"
<martin_> Query no Synaptics: 6003C8
<martin_> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<martin_> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<martin_> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<martin_> (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"
<martin_> any suggestions to fix it?
<biovore> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<martin_> k
<martin_> ok, guess no suggestions
<DaSkreech> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<phoul> No one knows about alsaconf?...
<martin_> another challenge: I have a RAID 5 config (software through BIOS) and working on my kubuntu
<selckin> phoul: its removed
<martin_> however I need grub to regognize it too, how can i do that?
<phoul> selckin, theres still gotta be a way to get it... its such an important tool..
<martin_> thatnks daskreech
<NexaMac> martin_: check out the boot.lst
<Makuseru> i googled around but didnt find much
<martin_> just scanned it
<Makuseru> are there any how-to's  on how to make splash screens (start up screens) and login screens?
<biovore> martin_: you probably cant..  (bios software raid users propriatary software that we arn't allowed to have)
<martin_> nexa: and look for?
<NexaMac> i joined mid-conversation.. what are you trying to make grub find?
<DaSkreech> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<martin_> my RAID 5 nvidia
<NexaMac> ah
<NexaMac> no idea then :p
<martin_> I used the fakeraidhowto
<martin_> that's the way i can reach my win disks
<martin_> but now i want grub to boot that disk
<biovore> martin_: http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html
<martin_> thx
<martin_> gonna read that one
<martin_> maybe it has some good suggestions
<martin_> now let's see whether I can get synaptics to work
<martin_> struggeling for hours and hours now
<biovore> well basicly it says your probably screwed.. the nvidia raid controll is simular to the intell ICH stuff..  it bios raid.. not real raid..
<martin_> although i saw some reports on a bug in gutsy and predeccors on that
<biovore> you can do raid using the linux MD raid stuff though..
<martin_> biovore: ok, so that means it's not possible at all
<martin_> no need to look further for grub and nvidia raid then
<biovore> not using the nvidia raid stuff.. probably not possible..  check nvidia's site for propriotary drivers.. but probably not going to work..
<martin_> well, although I am still struggling with some hardware I must say linux has made big steps (last time I installd Suse was 4 years go)
<martin_> If this progress on automatic hardware support goes on linux will get a big user base
<martin_> thx guys for helping me
<Qrawl> Am I the only person on the planet where Amarok wont work in KDE4?
<biovore> hmm I would think it should..  But I havn't tried..
<coreymon77> so, is kde4 stable now?
<coreymon77> as in, actually stable, not just officially stable
<biovore> not really..
<biovore> not ready for prime time / daily use..
<smick> any reason not to get KDE4 on gutsy?
<smick> looks and sounds great so far
<coreymon77> biovore: so in other words, wait a bit
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: yes
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> a whole bunch of people are using it now
<DaSkreech> granted * can't use it
<DaSkreech> but still for quite a number of people it's quite stable and good
<DaSkreech> as long as you don't use Wifi or PIM :)
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: so in other words, dont bother yet
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: If you need those two and don't want to run KDE3 and KDE4 libs then yeah
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: no wifi is quite the big issue i would think
<smick> I don't use wifi on the desktop, neither do I use a PIM. Personal Information Manager?
<DaSkreech> smick: Me either
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: It's still there obviously just no GUI for it
<DaSkreech> You can command line it (scripts ftw!) or use KDE3 knetworkmanager
<smick> DaSkreech: so you run it?
<DaSkreech> smick: I will when I get back
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: oh, i never use knetworkmanager, i just cmdline iwconfig
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Oh Pfft so why do you care then?
<stdin> coreymon77: it's harder when you have wifi
<smick> after I add a server to my sources.list, do I need to restart x?
<coreymon77> stdin: youre telling me? the person who used to have to spend entire days getting wifi to work before i smartened up and got an atheros card?
<selckin> smick: not related at all
<smick> so if it's telling me it can't install kde4-core, then it's not becasue I havent' refreshed the sources list
<smick> it says couldn't find package.
<stdin> smick: what error do you get?
<stdin> then you do need to reload the package list.
<smick> Couldn't find package kde4-core
<smick> how do I do that?
<DaSkreech> smick: No
<stdin> it's there, I know it's there, I put it there ;)
<vzduch> smick: sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> smick: sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> or press F5 in adept
<smick> ok, just did that, I'll try intall again
 * DaSkreech laughs at stdin
<smick> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<selckin> sudo
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: So you basically have no real adverse stuff for KDE4 ( I can see)
<selckin> sl=et
<stdin> and close adept
<selckin> something tells me you shouldn't be using kde4
<DaSkreech> selckin: Not as bad as using hardy :)
<kiba-kun> well
<kiba-kun> kde4 is out right?
<smick> you guys are good.
<Audiomaniac> Hi, anyone able to help updating to kde4?
<smick> I did have adept open after updating some stuff and forgot.
<kiba-kun> I need help
<kiba-kun> I broke my apt-get stuff
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: is there a point in running it side by side with kde3
<kiba-kun> while trying to update to kde4
<Audiomaniac> tried to follow http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php but stll wouldn't find a package kde4-core
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Yes
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: because some programs dont exist yet
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: for kde4
<DaSkreech> Right
<smick> getting kde4 now.  there goes the neighborhood.
 * DaSkreech pokes stdin :)
<coreymon77> oh, not sure i have the space for it then
<Audiomaniac> smick: how do you get it installed/downloaded?
 * stdin pokes back
<smick> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<smick> first go here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<stdin> kiba-kun: a log of the errors would he helpful
<Qrawl> Can someone help me get Amarok working in KDE4?   it wont load.  I get these errors:  http://www.pastebin.ca/852783
<smick> add the source in the instructions to your sources list.
<Audiomaniac> smick: thanks, i found them as well but i added the additional source to my sources.list but apt-get still can't find a package called 'kde4-core'....
<Audiomaniac> i also ran an apt-get update
<smick> same problem as me I think.  sudo apt-get update
<smick> fuck, ok, nevermind that
<Audiomaniac> hehe np
<stdin> Audiomaniac: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<Audiomaniac> 7.10
<stdin> !language | smick
<ubotu> smick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smick> stdin: sorry, will do
<stdin> Audiomaniac: well it is there, make sure you added the source right
<smick> check your names and case one more time maybe??
<Audiomaniac> *go over it again*...
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: im space limited as it is, so its the last thing i need
<smick> are you sure you added the source right.  the name is exactly this:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<stdin> a kde4 base install takes less that 200MB
<smick> you need all those for gutsy
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: that would be another good reason why  you don't use it :)
<coreymon77> stdin: ill wait for kde4 to settle itself so that i dont have to run it alongside kde3
<coreymon77> stdin: or ill just give it a whirl on my mac
<Audiomaniac> everyone: here we go... :) Thanks, doing it a 2nd time always works :)
<Qrawl> Can someone help me get Amarok working in KDE4?   it wont load.  I get these errors:  http://www.pastebin.ca/852783
<kiba-kun> recommenjded paste bin?
<kiba-kun> the pastebin I am using is not working
<stdin> kiba-kun: /topic
<Audiomaniac> smick: should i install the packatges that can't be authenticated too?
<Audiomaniac> or better not?
<stdin> Audiomaniac: yes
<smick> I think they warn you, and it's cool
<Audiomaniac> stdin: thanks
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: I forget if you can switch databases now with amarok how did you install it ?
<stdin> smick: it's just because PPA packages aren't signed yet
<Qrawl> I dont even use a database
<stdin> it's a PPA limitation
<Qrawl> oh
<DaSkreech> Qrawl: Amarok needs one
<Qrawl> I think I know what migth be wrong
<Audiomaniac> Amarok rocks! :)
<Qrawl> I changed it to play a file when you click it instead of queueing it
<Qrawl> and that uses dcop I think
<kiba-kun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51737/
<Audiomaniac> Now listening to:You Walk Away by Filter on The Amalgamut
<DaSkreech> not in KDE4 it doesn't ")
<Qrawl> thats the problem
<Qrawl> the custom command I gave Amarok is using dcop
<Dragnslcr> stdin- you happen to know when all of the KDE4 packages will be moved over to the standard backports repository?
<Qrawl> and it is confusing KDE4
<VictorStone> i like the name... Amarok... listening to H3llYeah for the first time
<stdin> Dragnslcr: when they compile, it takes a while for them to queue
<Dragnslcr> So it's best to stick with the PPA repository for a while longer?
<kiba-kun> is someone looking into the pastiie?
<stdin> Dragnslcr: the'll probably be all in there by next week at the latest
<Dragnslcr> Nice, I'll have to keep an eye out
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully I'll have time tomorrow to play with KDE4 some more. RC2 wasn't quite usable
<VictorStone> i've written a calc applet i want to integrate into a program... what language should i use?
<VictorStone> <linux baby
<stdin> VictorStone: that's not a Kubuntu support question
<VictorStone> oh
<stdin> try #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic or ##offtopic
<VictorStone> tx
<stdin> or #defocus too
<ScottG> Dragnslcr: KDE4 final is better.. using it now, had RC2 as well.
<aram> hi i have just run dhcp server on ubuntu ,want to know how can i find the list of ip that dhcp server has assigned to client?
<selckin> offtopic & read whichever server you're using documentation
<Manad> problem; gotta press each key for 2s before it is input. help.
<biovore> aram: I think the log file is in /var/log  or /var/run
<aram> ok let me check
<Manad> any ideas/
<Manad> keyboard not problem
<Manad> works fine in bios
<Manad> works fine in vt1
<reg_> hi back
<aram> does any one know why dhcp assign ip from last i mean if range is 1.1.1.10 to 1.1.1.20 the first ip it would assign to client is 1.1.1.20 and 2nd =19 and so on ?why?
<n6vkz4jesus> aram you make the range you want it to be
<aram> n6vkz4jesus: : i mean why it assign the ip which is last one of the range to the first client that request ip i.e if range is 1.1.1.1 to 1.1.1.20 the first ip it assign is 1.1.1.20
<n6vkz4jesus> good question, some thing I take for granted when getting from the server
<n6vkz4jesus> not the answer your looking for
<MinusSeven> How is KDE 4 going?
<Makuseru> are there any how-to's  on how to make splash screens (start up screens) and login screens?
<MinusSeven> Is it cleaner than previous versions?
<ScottG> MinusSeven: usiing it as we speak.. better than RC2, still a little rough
<MinusSeven> I don't know if I want to try it or not, might wait for Kubuntu 8.04
<ScottG> should be pretty refied by then I hope
<ScottG> refined
<MinusSeven> I don't understand this on the kde website "KDE4's full-featured applications run natively on Linux, BSD, Solaris, Windows and Mac OS X."
<MinusSeven> Is that saying all kde programs run in Windows?
<lewix> i have serious issue to watch videos online
<lewix> I just don't know how to fix it
<Manad> hi. problem; gotta press each key for 2s before it is input. help.keyboard not problem,works fine in vt1.  kubuntu7.10
<marx2k> hah... KDE4 is already unusable for me
<marx2k> I deactivated using VSync and now I cant see anything (black screen)
<marx2k> back to 3.5
<ScottG> been there
<ScottG> I don't think I touched the vsync setting but received a black screen upon boot once..
<marx2k> is there any way to disable that? I mean, I cant get back into KDE4 since I cant see anything :0
<hindol> anyone tried the kde4 remastered kubuntu?
<ScottG> delete the .kde4 folder
<marx2k> Hmmm...
<ScottG> I did that and got back in
<marx2k> hope that does it :)
<marx2k> it seems like  it's a lot slower, graphically
<marx2k> moving windows is glitchy
<ScottG> not too bad here once I got rid of "fade" effects, don't care for those..
<marx2k> Hm I wonder if thats whats doing it for me
<ScottG> I hid the ugly desktop icons even after shrinking them..
<marx2k> yeah.. looks like it needs some more work. Konqueror sure looks nice though
<marx2k> I think I'll just totally disable desktop effects in KDE4 for now
<ubuntu_> how do i edit xorg?
<marx2k> go to a TTY Terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop (or gdm if youre in gnome)
<ubuntu_> how do i edit xorg?
<marx2k> go to a TTY Terminal and type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop (or gdm if youre in gnome)
<marx2k> Heh... when I go to any "About KDE" Dialog in KDE 4 it still tells me in in 3.5.8
<ScottG> got back into kde4?
<marx2k> yep, thanks for the advice btw
<ScottG> no problem
<marx2k> Hm I wonder if theres a way to import my 3.5.8 settings into 4
<adz21c> marx2k: i don't believe so, except for the kde3 apps you using inside kde4 (which happen to loose config set up at some point) you can copy the config into kde4
<marx2k> Hm, I see. I also notice KDE4 has no screensavers? :)
<adz21c> does for me?
<marx2k> weird
<adz21c> nothing new mine u
<ScottG> might need to install those?
<marx2k> Also, for some reason, aptitude is keeping these packages back: kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kdm kfind konqueror python-qt4
<marx2k> I wonder what thats all about
<adz21c> well those except python-qt4 are kde3 apps
<adz21c> and usually means their dependencies are not met
<marx2k> yes...fixing that now...
<BrianV> hello all
<BrianV> I'm having a slight issue
<BrianV> I just upgraded to KDE 4.0
<BrianV> however, sound is flaking
<BrianV> some apps are giving me 'Can not initalize sound device: /dev/dsp busy'
<adz21c> you know whats weird ... while in KDE 4 konqueror-kde3 seems to run a lot smoother than when i am in kde3 ....
<Some_Person> If I install KDE4, is there an easy way to get rid of it? eg. one apt-get command
<Some_Person> i currently have a regular GNOME ubuntu install
<marx2k> kde4 overall seems to be a lot glitchier graphically than 3.5.8
<[ka]killer> humm i just installed the kde4 packages, now i want to switch to try it out but i cant switch my session to kde4
<adz21c> Some_Person: for you yea it shouldn't be hard
<ScottG> nice to see all these Gnome users interested in KDE.. but I feel most will be disappointed..
<Some_Person> adz21c: what command would it be?
<adz21c> Some_Person: if you had KDE3 installed it was a bit of a bitch for me
<[ka]killer> yah, if you like gnome your not going to like kde
<marx2k> Do taskbar thumbnails show up for you all?
<Dr_willis> Well they are gnome users.. they are used to low expectations. :)
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: don't insult GNOME users!
<Dr_willis> :)
<[ka]killer> but really why cant i switch to kde4 from the login menu?
<adz21c> Some_Person: well, no its not a single command, but u can just remove the kde4 apps from synaptic or whatever program tickles your fancy
<ScottG> marx2k: they did when I enabled them, immediately disabled them :)
<marx2k> ScottG: Weird. I am just seeing large grey blocks where the thumbnails should be
<adz21c> [ka]killer: what happens when you try?
<[ka]killer> nothing, in the menu it just displays KDE or failsafe
<Some_Person> does the kde4 package (im using PPA by the way, as i dont think all the packages are in backports) depend on any non-kde4 packages?
<ScottG> well.. not all of my apps had previews.. last.fm didn't.. firefox did
<adz21c> [ka]killer: sure you got all the required packages?
<[ka]killer> i let adept install the base
<marx2k> Need to get 5303kB of archives. After unpacking 77.8kB will be used. <- Thats kind of funny
<adz21c> [ka]killer: and you got them from ppa not the RC packages
<[ka]killer> not sure, sudo apt-get install kdebase-kde4
<adz21c> [ka]killer: what version does it say that is?
<marx2k> brb
<[ka]killer> i cant tell i cant start a session with it -_-
<[ka]killer> in adept it says its the official release
<adz21c> [ka]killer: in the package manager
<adz21c> 4.0.0
<adz21c> ?
<[ka]killer> yes
<adz21c> gutsy1~ppa?
<[ka]killer> gusty1
<[ka]killer> ~gusty1*
<adz21c> thats from backports I am not sure if they are ready yet
<marx2k> hah damnit... I think it keeps forgetting my settings (KDE4) when I log out/in
<[ka]killer> which package should i have installed then
<Some_Person> backports doesnt have all the needed packages, i can confirm that
<[ka]killer> well what am i missing
<ilya> anybody konw how to restore the main panel in KDE 4?
<adz21c> ones with version 4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa
<adz21c> [ka]killer: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php add the repo there
<[ka]killer> hold on let me remove what i have first
<marx2k> heh.. KLibido's panel tab is nearly all black.
<DaSkreech> ScottG: disappointed?
<marx2k> wonder why that is...
<ubuntu_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tangent3> heya, i have a PC which does not have internet access and is installed with ubuntu. i want to use kde4 on it. is it possible to use the kde4 livecd to upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu-kde4 without connecting to repositories?
<ScottG> DaSkreech: Yes, I don't think it's as amazing as people checking it out will want it to be..
<marx2k> I think the general consensus is wait for 4.1
<ScottG> DaSkreech: In fact, I think it may as wrll be called RC3 :)
<Makuseru> are there any how-to's  on how to make splash screens (start up screens) and login screens?
<DaSkreech> ScottG: What point do you want it to be RCx++ ?
<marx2k> one thing Im worrying about is kdesu is telling me that my root password is incorrect!
<ScottG> I'm merely stating my opinion.. nothing more..
<[ka]killer> wtf
<tangent3> that bad huh :/
<marx2k> is anyone else getting that weird error with kdesu in KDE4?
<adz21c> [ka]killer: ?
<marx2k> that tells you your password is incorrect?
<adz21c> marx2k: i am getting the same thing
<marx2k> ok
<[ka]killer> its bitchignh that the repo is bad
<draik> Hello all
<adz21c> [ka]killer: in what way?
<marx2k> killer: whats the error?
<B2ASpirit> what are the pre-req files for amarok so it can play mp3s
<draik> B2ASpirit: I think it's w32codecs
<B2ASpirit> hmmmmmm have any idea where i can get them?
<marx2k> I think its in the repos isnt it?
<draik> repo
<B2ASpirit> its weird the first time i installed kde4 on my mac book pro with amarok it worked immediately after install
<B2ASpirit> oh ok
<[ka]killer> got it
<draik> marx2k: I believe so
<[ka]killer> im looking for gusty1~ppa correct?
<marx2k> Hmm, Gimp doesnt seem to be in my kicker menu
<adz21c> [ka]killer: indeed
<draik> I got a laptop (about 4 years old) for free
<adz21c> [ka]killer: you might wanna disable backports, stop the mingling
<draik> Turns out HDD burned out and owner thought it was dead (whole laptop)
<draik> So
<[ka]killer> which one is the backports
<draik> I just got a laptop for $140 (price of new hdd)
<marx2k> whoa... I didnt have gimp installed
<marx2k> thats weird
<draik> marx2k: You too?
<marx2k> Hmmm I guess Kubuntu doesnt have that autoinstalled?
<draik> marx2k: I thought I did something to remove it, but I guess not.
<marx2k> nah I think its just not in there by default
<draik> marx2k: I don't think that's it. I have been with Kubuntu since the initial release of 6.06. I've had gimp since then.
<draik> This is recent
<marx2k> Hmm.. well Im installing it via aptitude and I KNOW I didnt uninstall it...
<marx2k> weeeeeeeeeeird
<draik> very
<draik> ..... I feel geeky now. I just took a look around and I saw my desktop (this one) my old laptop (running my IMs) and the new laptop (currently installing Kubuntu 7.10). It's all Kubuntu
<draik> ")
<draik> :)
<marx2k> hahaha Konversation's 'About' diualog says Im using 3.5.8 KDE, while Konqueror for KDE4 says Im using 4.0
<marx2k> I always thought it got that info from the system
<DaSkreech> marx2k: They are both correct
<[ka]killer> i cant find it -_-
<marx2k> Oh, because one is using 3.5.8 libs and the other is using 4?
<B2ASpirit> sweet i think i figured it out
<DaSkreech> marx2k: Correct
<DaSkreech> B2ASpirit: ^_^
<B2ASpirit> it was libxine1-ffmpeg
<marx2k> ok...KDE4 freaks me out... time to run back to 3.5.8.. brb
<B2ASpirit> that was the file i needed
<B2ASpirit> k
<adz21c> lol
<[ka]killer> lol
<[ka]killer> restarting x brb
<draik> DaSkreech: Hey there.
<marx2k> Ohhh so much better :)
<DaSkreech> Hey
<DaSkreech> marx2k: :-D
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<marx2k> Ok, so far.. not a big fan of KDE4.. will wait for updates
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<DaSkreech> marx2k: What scared you?
<biovore> hmm no sodipodi in kubuntu gusty?
<marx2k> eh... just seems kind of buggy.. windows dont show up coirrectly (KLibido's tab was pitch black on the taskbar), seems a little slower (as in less smooth).. and kdesu is broken
<draik> Other than Kooka, is there another app for scanners?
<biovore> xsane
<adz21c> marx2k: had you rebooted and logged straight into kde4? infact had you rebooted at all?
<draik> biovore: Do you think I need the suggested packages?   xsane-doc hylafax-client mgetty-fax gv gocr
<biovore> well I have used xsane here when I needed to scan.. works ok..
<draik> biovore: xsane works great. Thank you. I have an HP Deskjet F4180
<biovore> ok cool..
<draik> Guy at the counter asked me, "Do you have the print out of your order?" I had already told him I'm there to pick up a printer and a laptop hdd. "No. Hence, 'I'm here for a printer'..."
<Paddy_EIRE> How difficult would it be to install kde 4 on feisty?
<draik> Can you?
<adz21c> draik: yea but its people like my friend who owns wwwaaayyyy to many printers that makes him ask that :-)
<biovore> you can.. but you have to build from source..
<biovore> have to update dbus and some other components for kde4 to build on a feisty platform.. also need to install all the kdesdk and qt4 stuff
<draik> adz21c: I know. From my POV, I was wrong because I assumed that he knew me and knows that I'm there because my old printer has already served its purpose.
<std> hi, i just installed kde4 on my kubuntu installation and apt-get tells me now whenever i try to install something else: "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<draik> Off-topic, sorry. I'm in crutches and wonder if anyone knows about the arm/wrist issues. What makes them go away the fastest?
<draik> std: Have you done as it says?   sudo apt-get -f install
<std> when i do this, it tells mee: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<std> why this, can anyone help?
<biovore> probablem probably stems from changing /etc/apt/sources.list
<std> draik: thanks for reoplying, sorry oversaw this
<mith_> hi all!
<mith_> are there ay way to get work my 5 buttons mouse?
<biovore> yup
<std> biovore: so do you think i should delete this addiotional line i had to add?
<draik> What is that command to fix adept with fuser?
<biovore> mith_: need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and tell it that the mouse has 5 buttons
<draik> std: Yes
<biovore> std: well if probably added a 3rd parity repo..
<biovore> std: and installed some applications from it..
<biovore> std: so you need to remove thoses applications and change the repos to the defualt ones..  or resolve the dependency
<draik> std: I'm just curious. What did you add?
<mith_> hmm thanks i will try it now
<biovore> mith_: google on it..  I think linuxgamers has some articals on it..
<std> draik: i added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" to get kde4 installed
<biovore> I have that on my amd64 machine here.. isn't causing any problems yet..
<biovore> but that is a 3rd parity repo
<biovore> and hasn't been shown not to mess up dependencies..
<std> biovore: i got this from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<std> my kubuntu version is: 7.10
<std> did i screw it up by installing kde4? :o
<biovore> well it could be something else..
<biovore> what you try to install thats has the dependency problem
<std> biovore: anything but specifically Tomboy
<biovore> whats the dependicy is says its missing?
<flamesage> Hello! :)
<std> biovore: Depends: packagename but it is not goin to be installed and in the end it says "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<biovore> whats packagename?
<flamesage> Anyone.. alive?
<flamesage> Oh no!  Your all dead :(
<biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<std> biovore: it's a long list
<biovore> whats the first on the list..  tomboy looks like a gnome app so probably all the gnome crud..
<biovore> and it needs mono apparently
<flamesage> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<std> biovore: starting with:kde-icons-oxygen, kdebase-runtime & kdeebase-data-kde4 are the first 3 packs returning "but it's not gonna be installed "
<biovore> hmm those are not tomboy dependencies..
<std> no, don't look like even tho it says "depends:"
<biovore> std: you x86 kubuntu gusty?
<std> x86 7.10 (gutsy?)
<std> *gusty?
<biovore> yup
<segfault> hi :D, any news of the kde 4 bug that restart x server ?
<biovore> that would be kde4 crashing..
<mixed> hey, what gives!  how come I can't change user to root ?
<biovore> there isn't a root password
<biovore> sudo -s to become root
<mixed> thank you, biovore
<biovore> or sudo -i
<segfault> or sudo su
<segfault> :
<segfault> :P
<Dragnslcr> mixed- Ubuntu disables the root account by default. Learn to love sudo instead
<segfault> damn my kde 4 restart my xserver everytime i try to run it
<mixed> rofl Dragnscr, will do, sudo -i does the same effect
<biovore> segfault: if kde4 crashes or quits out.. the xserver exits and goes back to the login screen..
<segfault> yeah
<segfault> i choose in kdm KDE4 y put my password, then ksplash , then xserver restart
<flamesage> Does anyone know where I can find the KDE 4 wallpapers?
<segfault> tecnosquad.org
<biovore> kde-look.org
<segfault> there
<marx2k> why are kde themes so complicated to install?
<segfault> because they rox :P
<marx2k> hahaha why didnt I think of that :)
<draik> marx2k: I've never had a problem.
<segfault> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix
<segfault> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`; make; sudo make install
<biovore> std: I see those packages in the kde4 repo
<marx2k> draik: Just having to compile....
<biovore> because some kde themes are actualy a hole new widget system that need to built and compiled..
<draik> Woohoo. New laptop now equiped with Kubuntu
<drklabyrinth> How'd the wireless setup go for you?
<segfault> rlz draik !
<segfault> congrats
 * draik bows
<drklabyrinth> Anyone know how to change the graphics used in Ubuntu?
<biovore> what graphic?
<segfault> using debian? :x
<segfault> xD
<segfault> rofl
<drklabyrinth> The one displayed during startup.
<biovore> you before the login screen or the kde setup screen?
<drklabyrinth> Login screen.
<draik> drklabyrinth: Which one? The bar moving back and forth or the startup (bootsplash)?
<drklabyrinth> The bar.
<draik> Login or the bar?
<draik> Login is easy
<drklabyrinth> I'm looking to change the bar.
<draik> I'm not sure about the bar. I haven't done that one yet. I think I tried and failed
<biovore> bar?
<drklabyrinth> The graphic above the bar.
<biovore> you mean after you login..
<bazhang> draik: hope you feel better soon
<draik> bazhang: Right now, my left foot feels that its swollen beyond what is to fit in the cast
<drklabyrinth> When Ubuntu is loading, before the login prompt.
<draik> bazhang: Thanks. I have been hoping the same since the start of this issue :)
<mixed> anyone here has quake III?  I just finished installing quake III and I don't have sound :-(
<bazhang> sorry to hear that draik wish you well
<drklabyrinth> ugh, lemme brb, I'll have to find where that graphic takes place.
<shadowh511> hello
<shadowh511> KDE4 rocks
<grul> valid point
<shadowh511> but kmix dosen't
<segfault2k> lol
<segfault2k> xD
<sMonk> Hello everyone
<segfault2k> kde 4.1 will rock more :B
<segfault2k> sMonk, hi d00d :B
<shadowh511> what do you guys think about memaker
<sMonk> nothing much. you?
<drklabyrinth> Ok, when the system is starting, there appears a bar, this same graphic shows up during shutdown.
<drklabyrinth> Andy ideas how to change that "Ubuntu" graphic?
<shadowh511> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<mixed> anyone know the path to modprobe.conf?
<shadowh511> "/etc/modprobe.conf'
<badegg> finder
<segfault2k> <shadowh511> what do you guys think about memaker <-- the avatar creator thing?
<mixed> shadowh511, I don't have a modprobe.conf in "/etc"
<shadowh511> yes segfault2k
<ilya> hi ppl
<shadowh511> oh, its in /etc/modprobe.d
<shadowh511> srry 4 the null info
<drklabyrinth> shadowh511 that package doesn't exist
<shadowh511> enable universe
<segfault2k> the "live" kde4 kubuntu iso, is installabe ?
<segfault2k> installable?
<ilya> I have a probleb in KDE 4... the main panel has disappeared after rebooting
<ilya> and I don't know how to get it back
<corinth> I have a microsoft laser mouse 8000. How can I configure it so I can use me back/forward buttons?
<msl> Does anyone know if kde4 saves its config information to ~/.kde or if it will save config info to .kde4 or similar
<segfault2k> ~/.kde4
<msl> thanks segfault2k
<segfault2k> in kubuntu at least
<shadowh511> yo
<segfault2k> i think if u compile it from source, u'll have a ~/.kde thing :B
<std> does anyone know if i can add something like a "quick launcher" in kde4 pnel (known from 3.5.x)
<draik> Where can I get more user icons?
<draik> I think I've overused Daemon
<shadowh511> draik: the interweb
<draik> shadowh511: Got a site?
<shadowh511> google
<lewix> how do I restart artsd
<draik> shadowh511: kde-look doesn't have any and I'm not sure what to "google".
<shadowh511> find the procedd id for it and then type in 'sudo kill -1 <pid>'
<shadowh511> *process
<shadowh511> draik: google for what you want (ie puppies or nuclear explosions
<sMonk> draik: Icons for what? KDE4 user icons? or what?
<draik> shadowh511: Doesn't it have to be a certain size or something? I figured there was a site full of different images to use.
<draik> sMonk: Login icons for usernames. It's not KDE4 yet.
<shadowh511> use svg icons if you are paranoid
<shadowh511> try openclipart.org
<sMonk> Ah ok
<sMonk> that helps
<shadowh511> they /join #memaker
<marx2k> what package contains kde3 headers?
<shadowh511> i like kde and gnome and xfce
<shadowh511> marx2k: i have no clue, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<badegg> kde and gnome? U are caze
<biovore> and xfce4
<holycow> i accidentally panned one of the desktops 3/4rs off screen ... how do i reset that or 'pan' back?
<marx2k> shadowh511: Im not sure if that will do it
<marx2k> Im looking specifically for build headers to build QTCurve theme
<shadowh511> try kde4, it does that by itself
<std> cya
<holycow> where in .kde4 can i play with the panel settings?
<adz21c> holycow: .kde/share/config/plasma-appletrc
<adz21c> look for the one with plugin=panel
<holycow> danke
<adz21c> np
<corinth> Anyone know of a utility t oconfigure extra mouse buttons, or is there a way to do this through kde alone?
<corinth> *to configure
<adz21c> corinth: i think you can do it in kde3 via systemsettings
<shadowh511> you can in compiz, i know that
<drklabyrinth> Synaptic is evil, I feel like a kid at a candy store.
<shadowh511> true
<holycow> you won't live long enough to try everything drklabyrinth
<drklabyrinth> Anyone else feel like that?  This is my first time using Ubuntu, I'm awestruck.
<shadowh511> what do you use then?
<holycow> everyone does when they first discover that
<drklabyrinth> I used to use MS.
<mixed> how do you check who's in the "audio" group?
<shadowh511> lol
<corinth> adz21c: Hmm. Where in System Settings would I find that?
<holycow> shadowh511: welcome to the dark side
<shadowh511> get kde by typing sudo apt-get install kde4-base
<adz21c> corinth: just looked you can't ... i distinctly remember using something once where i could choose the type of mouse and keyboard I have
<drklabyrinth> i just wish that I could get my keyboard to work with Amarok.
<shadowh511> i had vista, but zeroed it out and installed ubuntu cuz it took 15 min to boot and login, and was SLOW
<drklabyrinth> There's so many issues with Vista.
<drklabyrinth> Clean install on a Dell XPS 420.
<msl> mixed: sudo grep audio /etc/group
<drklabyrinth> And it was slow, and it always crashed.
<msl> mixed: actually you don't need the sudo
<mixed> thanks , msl
<corinth> There's nothing wrong with Vista besides the principles and practices it's built on. I had no problems at all with Vista. Ran fast and looked great. I just switched to Kubuntu because I don't like close-source systems.
<mixed> does anyone know if "/dev/dsp" should be have read/write permissions for everyone?
<drklabyrinth> 'eh, corinth, if I didn't have issues with it, I would have probably never made the jump.
<adz21c> corinth: agreed, well there were some user interface stuff that annoyed me but beyond that I haven't had many problems with it
<corinth> :-P
<drklabyrinth> How long before you don't have to google frantically for every little thing you want to do?
<adz21c> drklabyrinth: depends what kinda stuff u want to do
<drklabyrinth> I'm still not..."1337" (God I hate that term), but I consider myself adept when it comes to security.
<drklabyrinth> That is what I enjoy.
<drklabyrinth> It's what I'll be going to school for in a few months too.
<adz21c> uni/college course?
<drklabyrinth> Yeah.
<drklabyrinth> I'm getting my ISS degree.
<adz21c> iss?
<drklabyrinth> Information systems security.
<adz21c> ok, thats what i thought just dbl checking lol
<drklabyrinth> Anyone ever use Nessus?  Is it comparable to Nmap?
<holycow> how is plasma restarted?
<adz21c> holycow: should restart itself
<drklabyrinth> I see that Nmap has a GUI, that's unfortunate.
<drklabyrinth> With GUI's for nmap, and things like metasploit...the world has gone to the skiddies.
<msl> drklabyrinth: Nessus will check for vulnerabilities, nmap isn't quite so fancy
<marx2k> *sigh* kde...
<awag22> don't like kde 4?
<crimsun> I think it's pretty nice for a glimpse.
<crimsun> Once more apps are ported over, it's likely to kick the junk out of gnome.
<awag22> i'm personally debating switching to gnome
<corinth> KDE won't ever kick the junk out of gnome until it works as well out of the box as gnome does. Gnome generally needs little configuration.
<awag22> i like kde better, but kde crashes on me all the time for some reason
<awag22> and today it totally froze
<awag22> had to do a hard reboot
<drklabyrinth> What's the difference between KDE and GNOME?
<awag22> and fsck took like 1.5 hours to fix all the problems that resulted
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun: that's like saying "once the bugs are worked out of vista, it's likely to kick the junk out of xp" - while it's probably true, it's entirely speculative
<awag22> hehe
<corinth> KDE is highly configurable, but most things *need* configuration. Gnome is simpler, not as configurable, but tends to work better out of the box.
<Daisuke_Ido> i would like kde 4 to be the best out there, but as a .0 release, it isn't happening.  now, come 4.1, i will probably have to revise that statement :)
<drklabyrinth> I see, so it's just a matter of preference, as to how much control you want over your box?
<crimsun> Daisuke_Ido: I care not whether it's speculation, because I fully intend to help make it happen.
<adz21c> well they said .0 is only for early adopters
<Daisuke_Ido> crimsun: bravo :D
<Daisuke_Ido> that is the best possible comeback.
<drklabyrinth> I always thought that the best possible comeback was "your mom"
<corinth> drklabyrinth: No, not about control exactly
<Daisuke_Ido> and in other awesome news, open simcity.
<drklabyrinth> Oh wow, the paths are already done for you.
<drklabyrinth> :o
<corinth> drklabyrinth: It has drawbacks on both sides
<drklabyrinth> YOU CAN OPEN FIREFOX FROM A TERMINAL!
<drklabyrinth> That's wicked.
<awag22> does anyone else have semi-regular full system freezes (can't even restart with alt+sysrq+b) in kde?
<awag22> it happens for no real apparent reason
<adz21c> drklabyrinth: you can open anything from terminal
<drklabyrinth> ...you can open ANYTHING with a terminal?????
<corinth> drklabyrinth: Choose more configuration, you'll need it. Choose simplicity, you won't be able to configure as much as you'd like, but it will probably work without it.
<Daisuke_Ido> is that what that sysrq key is for?
<Daisuke_Ido> neat.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's true, you learn something new every day
<drklabyrinth> Wow, I shoulda switched to *nix when I first started playing with computers.
<adz21c> drklabyrinth: infact thats a good way to find out some errors as you will find most apps output info to terminal, sometimes more info than u get from dialogues
<snarkster> you can open most things in a cmd prompt on windblows but why would you even run windows
<drklabyrinth> The paths are way to long.
<awag22> Daisuke_Ido: http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/  < this is where i found out about that
<Daisuke_Ido> snarkster: way to be mature about the OS debate
<snarkster> oh im mature.. lol just poking fun
<awag22> lol
<snarkster> Please dont ever take me too serious
<Daisuke_Ido> ...hence the name?
<holycow> *ooo* found the panel item
<holycow> brb
<drklabyrinth> There's a ton of cool stuff here.
<drklabyrinth> I'm gonna go try WINE, I'll bbl.
 * drklabyrinth is doing God knows who.
<awag22> i'm starting to think that an unstable version of amarok might be part of my system freeze problem, i'd say it's running about 75% of the time my system dies
<drklabyrinth> awag22: did you just install a version of Ubuntu?
<draik> How do I get "dselect" if it has no candidates?
<awag22> drklabyrinth: no
<drklabyrinth> My system always crashed when I started it until I let it run .mp3's via the terminal.
<drklabyrinth> Mmm, well, though I might be able to help.
<awag22> hmm
<mark__> i have a "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)" but for some reason sound isnt working
<mark__> no mixer?
<mark__> any ideas?
<corinth> Kaffeine won't play my DVDs. Help?
<mark__> nm i got it
<reaper> hello
<mark__> how do i set the settings for kompmgr?
<draik> I'm trying to get everything installed from what I have on this desktop to the new laptop
<draik> I did "dpkg --get-selections < file.txt" on the desktop
<draik> On the new laptop, I have done the following...
<draik> dpkg --set-selections < file.txt
<draik> sudo dselect update
<draik> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<draik> When I run the last command, I get "E: Invalid operation dselect"
<draik> Is there an alternative
<draik> Whoopsie. On the desktop, it was "dpkg --get-selections > file.txt" I had the carat facing the wrong way in Konversation
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I  normally use a different set of commands.
<draik> Sorry, got it
<draik> Dr_willis: What do you use?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<Dr_willis> and then
<Dr_willis> cat package_list | xargs sudo apt-get install  --assume-yes --force-yes
<draik> Pretty.
<draik> Let me try that.
<draik> Thank you.
<Dr_willis> be sure you really want all the packages on box1, installed on 2.
<Dr_willis> ya dont need nvidia for example on an ati box. :)
<draik> I do
<draik> Uh-oh. Thanks for that reminder
<draik> That's an actual issue I'm going to have
<draik> Desktop is nVidia; laptop is ATI
<draik> How do I go around that?
<Dr_willis> edit the text file :)
<draik> That's what I thought. Thanks
<draik> Thanks Dr_willis. The file produced is exactly what I've wanted all along.
<Makuseru> are there any how-to's  on how to make splash screens (start up screens) and login screens?
<draik> Makuseru: kde-look.org has quite a few to use. I'm sure they have a how-to on making them as they do for applying them.
<corinth> I want to be able to remote from my windows laptop to my linux desktop. How can I do this?
<Makuseru> draik: ive seen the how to install them, but never how to make them
<draik> Makuseru: google.com/linux    maybe?
<draik> Dr_willis: Seems that what I want to install has zero candidates
<Makuseru> draik: tried that
<draik> a2mp3 and abcde don't seem to have candidates
<draik> Nevermind
<draik> For some strange reason, the install commented all of the repos
<mixed> anyone knows how to start the archive manager using the command line?
<DrVince> How do I handle .cpk files?
<mixed> how do I change permissions so that I can write to a file?
<draik> Dr_willis: Doesn't seem to work
<draik> No candidates
<DrVince> mixed, see chmod
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<ardchoille> mixed: If it's a system file, see !sudo
<Dr_willis> draik,  not sure what you are doing.. it may be theres a issue with my commands. :0 i aint used them in ages.
<biovore> DrVince: .cpk files..  SEGA video?
<draik> Oh well. Thanks for the help
<DrVince> biovore: no, it seems a package of some kind
<Dr_willis> I was thinking htere was some other option i needed at the end of the import line.
<mixed> ardchoille, im trying to edit an archived file but I have to change the permisssions
<mixed> eeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk
<Dr_willis> edit an archived file?
<ardchoille> mixed: Where is that file? In your $HOME?
<biovore> DrVince: what does file <filename> say it is?
<mixed> ardchoille, it's an archive file for quake, i'ts under /usr/local/games, I have to switch permissions so that I can erase a file
<draik> ardchoille: sudo chmod 777 does wonders ;)
<Dr_willis> draik,  i use those 2 commands and they seem to work here. be sure your sources.list is identicalon both machines.. and updated
<mixed> draik, just it does but then how would I change it back! LoL
<draik> They are
<Some_Person> I have a GNOME/KDE4 system, and I want to hide all the KDE4 apps in GNOME and hide the GNOME apps in KDE4. How can I do this?
<DrVince> biovore: It said POSIX tar archive (GNU)  so I tar xvf it and it worked.  Thanks a bunch
<ardchoille> draik: yes, it does, but it's ot a good idea to open up a system file like that
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  fire up the menu editor and get editing i think.. Not very fun eh? :(
<mixed> draik, these are the current permissions: -r-xr-xr-x
<mixed> ardchoille, it's not a system file but thanks for the warning!
<biovore> DrVince: I did some looking.. look like novell has some system that puts packages in .cpk files
<Dr_willis> mixed,  whats the exact file name anyway? and why would it be executable?
<ardchoille> mixed: Ah, ok
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: When I hide them manually in GNOME, they also hide in KDE4 :(
<Dr_willis> Sounds like the permissions may be all messed up.
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  Yep.. thats an issue
<mixed> Dr_Willis, it doesnt have to be executable, just editable, the name is pak0.pk3
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: damnit
<Dr_willis> mixed,  you mean 'writeable' and i dont know why it even needs to be writeable.
<Dr_willis> chmod +w thefilename    should make it writeable for the current user.
<Dr_willis> I cant imagine why the quake game needs to write to one of the pak files.
<mixed> Dr_Willis, it needs to be writable because I want it to be writable, just for the heck of it, lets see what happens, and it is not a system file so it's all good
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: any workarounds?
<DrVince> biovore: yeah, part of Zen or something
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  no idea. Not heard of any so far since ive been hanging in here.
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: damnit
<mixed> Dr_Willis, quake isn't going to write on it, i'm going to write on it LoL
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  the Huge # of menu items is getting to be an issue in kde/gnome/windows/and so forth. :(
<Dr_willis> mixed,  then chmod +w it.
<Some_Person> at least windows added scrollbars
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use katapult, and rarely use the menus
<Some_Person> but i dont want kde apps ill never use in gnome appearing
<mixed> Dr_Willis, thanks for the input, I cheated and went with 777 LoL
<Dr_willis> vista has that search thing also.
<mixed> i hate vista!
<Dr_willis> mixed,   you really should learn what permissions are and how they work in linux.
<mixed> Dr_willis, I think i should, im quite rusty
<Dr_willis>  chmod +w     w=writeable.. hard to rember? :)
<Dr_willis> I never can rember the #'s    i
<draik> x is eXecutable
<draik> What is a?
<draik> chmod a+x filename.sh
<mixed> Dr_wililis, there are 3 permissions, [everyone][group][user] --> i get those confused, anyway, that's not a good topic for here but thanks anyway, I appreciate your input
<ardchoille> draik: a = all (owner, group, and others)
<draik> Thanks ardchoille
<mixed> Dr_willis, and when I learned about chmod I used to use the numbers
<draik> mixed: I understand that the numbers go from binary (for everyone, group, user) then get converted to decimal then entered as the triple digit numbers. I forgot the purpose to the fourth number.
<draik> s/understand/understood
<Some_Person> I am so confused with KDE4
<Some_Person> Where the hell is kcontrol and how the hell do i get it?
<DreadKnight> Some_Person: there is no such thing in kde4
<ardchoille> Some_Person: kcontrol is gone in kde4, replaced with system settings
<Some_Person> System Settings = Crippled KControl
<biovore> I don't think there is a kcontrol for kde4...
<hsystemx> kde 4 is rc2?
<hsystemx> right?
<mixed> draik, ill reesearch that later, i just got sound on Quake III working, woo hooo thank you all for your help, laterz
<draik> bye mixed
<Some_Person> KDE4 is stable and final
<Dr_willis> ive seen some threads discuss kcontroll vs systemsettings..
<Dr_willis> I dont find the current release of kde4 stable. :)
<Some_Person> true, but its called stable
<ardchoille> Some_Person: And it's not final :)
<hsystemx> :P
<Cam1223> does anyone know what "could not start kdeinit4" means????
<Some_Person> And what is this KPackage shit? how do i get a new package with it?
<Dr_willis> thers a buglet with kpackage. it asks for th ROOT user password. not the sudo password
<Dr_willis> so you need to run it with kdesudo kpackage,
<ardchoille> !language | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> unless you have a root password set..
<abbe> hi channel
<Some_Person> i did set a root pass, and it runs
<msl> hello abbe
<Some_Person> but it only lists installed packages
<abbe> running KDE4 in kubuntu, using guidelines at kubuntu.org
<abbe> hi msl
<Cam1223> grr mine doesent run :(
<Some_Person> I highly preferred Adept
<abbe> I noticed after adding that PPA repository, that some packages can be updated, like Amarok, should I update them from that PPA, hmm...?
<Dr_willis> I perfer synaptic. :)
<intelikey> apt
<Some_Person> Also, how do I integrate GNOME apps like i could in KDE3?
<abbe> Also I noticed a problem in Konqueror 4, I'm not able to use Cookies
<abbe> when I use Settings->Configure Konqueror to change my cookies settings, I get this: Unable to start cookie handler service. You'll not be able to manage the cookies that're store on your computer.
<DreadKnight> abbe: yeah... upgrade...
<msl> cd
<DreadKnight> abbe: i had that cookie issue too, let me check again
<abbe> DreadKnight: thanks
<Some_Person> im thinking KDE4 sucks
<Dr_willis> Then dont use it i guess. :)
<DreadKnight> abbe: it works fine now, try upgrading..
<abbe> DreadKnight: will I be able to switch to KDE stuff (in Ubuntu repositories, when its considered stable for Gutsy users, hmm...)
<Dr_willis> its a work in progress.. like many things. its got rough spots.
<abbe> DreadKnight: okay, I'm doing an upgrade. thanks
<Cam1223> u know what forget kde4, 3 works fine
<hsystemx> hehe i hate to upgrade distributions, they always fail LOL.
<DreadKnight> wheren't there supposed to be some new cursor set?
<Some_Person> How do I change the desktop folder?
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  change it to what?
<Some_Person> another folder
<Dr_willis> You could just link /home/user/Desktop ---> other place
<Dr_willis> Or visa-versa
<Some_Person> no, i need ~/Desktop as it is for GNOME
<intelikey> hsystemx yeah seems that about the time they totally abandon a distro/release it's generaly suitable for common use.
<Some_Person> i want 2 desktops, it was easy in KControl in KDE3
<Dr_willis> You want KDE to have a difrerent Desktop dir then Gnome.. is what you are saying.
<Some_Person> yes
 * drklabyrinth is doing God knows who.
 * drklabyrinth is done doing God knows who.
<hsystemx> !
<drklabyrinth> Ahhh, 'tis good to be back.
<drklabyrinth> WINE rocks my socks.
<hsystemx> hahaha
<Some_Person> WINE is horrible
<drklabyrinth> I just got done playing Doom.
<drklabyrinth> I haven't played Doom in years.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<biovore> I think there is a linux port of doom
<Dr_willis> You do relize there are linxu native ports of DOOM now? wine is not needed.
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<biovore> same with all the quakes
<Dr_willis> Theres several improved spinoffs of doom. :)
<biovore> I think most of ID's games have linux ports
<Dr_willis> !find doom
<ubotu> Found: deutex, freedoom, kdoomsday, lxdoom, lxdoom-sndserv (and 5 others)
<hsystemx> who want to play dooms, with all the new games that are coming to the market right now ... lol.
<wastedfluid> hey guys; in kde4, i enabled a desktop effect of "sharpening" windows.. and my screen went black.  im on w/ failsafe... is there a config file to reset those desktop effectsts?
<drklabyrinth> Old school is where it's at.
<intelikey> hsystemx what's doom ?
<intelikey> heh.
<Some_Person> So you're telling my my KDE desktop is stuck at ~/Desktop?
<drklabyrinth> Doom is an old school "3d" game.
<hsystemx> at least doom 3 LOL...
<intelikey> wastedfluid you can rm -r ~/.kde4   and reset it that way   but that resets all to default
<wastedfluid> well
<wastedfluid> that's not a big deal
<wastedfluid> i'll just have to copy a startup file
<ardchoille> Some_Person: systemsettings > About Me > Paths
<Some_Person> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<se7en> someone got conky running on kde4 without crashing kde4?
<intelikey> that is one krazy place to put that adjustment ardchoille ;/
<hsystemx> lol kde 3.5 still better than kde4 ...
<Some_Person> What about IRC? I'm using XChat right now. What does KDE4 have to offer?
<Some_Person> And I need a package manager, not a currently-installed-packages-lister
<ardchoille> Some_Person: Or "kcmshell desktoppath" . kcmshell --list for more odules :)
<intelikey> 4>odules  ???
<ardchoille> modules
<kadam> hi everyone, I'm trying to get dual display set up... Just a simple mirrored display.  I can get it working just fine with a secondary monitor, but the projectors at school don't even 'get a signal'.  Does anyone know how I can insure the functionality of the school projectors? I need to make a presentation this coming Monday...  I can't really test the functionality until the time has come... I'm using KDe 4.0 and a Macbook; Intel i850,
<kadam> I believe; not sure ont hat... :/
<Some_Person> KDE4 won't recognise the new dekstop path
<Some_Person> i logged off/on and got the same one
<sinthetek> anyone know how to disable aiglx extensions from the prompt?
<Some_Person> god, i have a feeling KDE4, with its confusity, will not do very well
<drklabyrinth> Give it some time.
<drklabyrinth> I've been ghosting this channel for a few hours.
<drklabyrinth> Word on the block is that .0 is going to be crap.
<Some_Person> ok
<drklabyrinth> But if you think about it, Firefox .0 was crap too.
<drklabyrinth> And look at it today.
<Some_Person> but for now i'm gonna do "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove kde4"
<sinthetek> trying to resolve this issue that occurs whenever someone logs via kdm: AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24. says that a bunch of times for 0x22-0x2d
<Some_Person> you mean Phoenix .0
<sinthetek> for the record, didn't try to install kde4, i just tried a regular update/upgrade yesterday and it started
<Some_Person> kde4 is bad right now, but it probably will get better
<sinthetek> also, i noticed xorg.conf shows i'm using via driver, but i heard openchrome is supposed to be bettr for our s3 unichrome. i installed the openchrome package but it didn't create an openchrome_drv.so or anything (though aptitude show pkgname stated it should be named and referred to as openchrome to mitigate potential via/openchrome conflicts)
<sinthetek> furthermore, after grepping recursively several times i cannot find any mention of 3d rendering modules/extensions anywhere in /etc/X11
<intelikey> i think i liked a dubble nat better than a single bridged lan.  and i'm sure that the dubble security was a plus rather than a minus.
<sinthetek> intelikey: seems like that would get kinda hard to maintain if you ever have to worry about opening services or traffic shoping though
<sinthetek> shaping*
<sinthetek> (not that i have much experience with either :P)
<intelikey> yeah i'm no network admin.   and all but network illiterate but, i did manage to setup two lan's and have them share one inet connection.    but was having trouble accessing lan1 form lan0 so i made it all one and bridged them.
<intelikey> now the file server is accessable to all as well as the inet.    i kinda need someone to portmap me and see if i left any holes open.
<shadowh511> which ip?
<intelikey> inet addr:4.253.68.39  P-t-P:63.215.29.19
<biovore> ppp connection?
<shadowh511> forgot how to portmap
<serrucho> hi everyone
<intelikey> biovore yes
<msl> hello serrucho
<serrucho> can somebody help me to fix my youtube videos ( or internet videos )
<ardchoille> !flash | serrucho
<ubotu> serrucho: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<shadowh511> that's a hard thing to do serrucho,
<intelikey> brb
<serrucho> really?
<serrucho> i`ll try that
<serrucho> flash
<serrucho> so i just need to install the flash
<biovore> intelikey: Looks good.. tcp scan only show port 53 open..
<ardchoille> serrucho: It's currently broken
<xptical> hi all
<msl> if only port 53 is open it sounds as though you may be scanning the ISP side (or they have a NAT going)
<xptical> running kubuntu on a laptop
<xptical> and at startup, i can't see anything before the login screen
<xptical> already tried vga=769 and still no joy
<xptical> any ideas?
<biovore> intelikey: port 22 (Telnet) shows up on the 63.215 ip
<biovore> err port 23 I mean
<intelikey> back.
<intelikey> port 23 ???  hmmm
<shadowh511> xptical: which version?
<intelikey> biovore that has to be on the isp.   i'm not running any telnet services on the gateway.
<shadowh511> xptical, which version of kubuntu are you running?
<xptical> the latest stable
<xptical> 7.10?
<shadowh511> yeah, you need to press Alt and then f2
<xptical> Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<xptical> ??
<xptical> I get a blank screen
<xptical> it's like the VGA mode is all jacked
<intelikey> biovore oh and the 63.215 is the isp end of the ppp  so yeah.   i wish they would close that hole   but it's not in my reach.
<shadowh511> then type the following in the box:
<shadowh511> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<xptical> ctrl+alt+f2 is blank
<intelikey> ps thankyou for the check.
<xptical> and ctrl+alt+f7 is the KDE screen
<intelikey> now stop trying to crack my isp.
<intelikey> ;/
<xptical> it's like as soon as I select the kernel from GRUB, I get nothing till KDE starts
<shadowh511> then you have a WEIRD laptop
<biovore> intelikey: well it dosn't respond.. but does show up to syn pings..  so its not really a problem
<xptical> i know
<xptical> ATI chipset
<serrucho> so there no way that i can run videos right now on the internet?
<xptical> it worked fine on 6ish
<xptical> but on 7ish, it's crap
<shadowh511> you need to install the ati drivers, google it
<xptical> already done
<intelikey> xptical what you are describing is kernel frame buffering not working.  boot with nosplash and you should have access to the consoles
<xptical> kk
<xptical> rebooting with nosplash.  BRB
 * intelikey guesses that it's an ati onboard vidio and a 64bit lappy...
<intelikey> the kernel is not the correct place for the vidio driver.  fbcon is a bad idea gone to seed.
<biovore> fbcon has its place.. just not on PC :-P
<intelikey> where do you need a gui kernel ?
 * Daisuke_Ido wonders how long it'll be before there's a micropolis version in the repos
<xptical> thanks all.
<xptical> i'm in the login manager now.  where can I switch to KDE4?
<shadowh511> hit session
<shadowh511> or Options->session
<shadowh511> it depends on the theme
<intelikey> options - change sessions    maybe
<xptical> I have no options tab
<intelikey> look in the corner
 * intelikey remembers seeing it there with some dm
<shadowh511> any button that isn't OK or Shutdown should work
<xptical> okay...i'm lost
<xptical> from the desktop, how do I get KDE4 running
<intelikey> log out and slect the kde4 session in the dm  ?
<xptical> oh
<xptical> i see
 * intelikey hides.
<xptical> crap
<xptical> BRB
<shadowh511> intelikey: how do you do those *** things?
<shadowh511> *** cries
<intelikey> /me
 * shadowh511 thanks intellikey
<intelikey> /me says welcome.
 * shadowh511 uses ubuntu and KDE4
<intelikey> shadowh511 maybe not all irc clients have it.  but most have a /help  command too.   if yours does, then it will list all the slash commands avalable
<shadowh511> ok thanks
<yug> is this thing on?
<intelikey> no
 * shadowh511 says no
<yug> Thanks .wasn't sure
 * intelikey has created a monster
<shadowh511> it exploding, yug
<shadowh511> it's exploding
 * shadowh511 sighs in disbelief
<shadowh511> so, how do you like kde4?
<yug> not game to try yet as I am computer numty
<_luke_> shadowh511: generally its good but it has a lot of rough edges still
<_luke_> but the KDE 4.x series is looking good
<shadowh511> yeah, it needs a sound program, than its perfect (using kmix
<xptical> ooh...that's sexy
 * shadowh511 wonders what xptical is doing
<intelikey> wb xptical
 * shadowh511 is scared
<xptical> shadowh...getting kde4 running
 * shadowh511 laid a doose in his pants
<intelikey> and is probably about to get booted from the channel.
<yug> as i go to have dinner
<yug> :(
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<shadowh511> ok sorry, had too many mountain dews
<shadowh511> there is no offtopic kubuntu channel
<intelikey> purple    hmmm
<shadowh511> nm it works
<ardchoille> shadowh511: #kubuntu-offtopic
<serrucho> somebody can tell me where i can get codecs for my videos and movies?
<ardchoille> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadowh511> you need the gstreamer codecs from the add/remove programs icon
<yug> As a first time user of an operating system that doesn't to be rebooted at every od numbered key stroke and some one who has no idea what happens behind the power switch or after, this OS rocks
<ardchoille> yug: :)
<Obsoletist> doesn't it though?
<intelikey> des-quatro
<Obsoletist> All right then, dead room is it?  Lets liven things up a bit...
 * Obsoletist shouts, "GO SEAHAWKS!"
<xptical> okay...this sucks
<xptical> how do i drag my wallpaper back to the correctplace
<Obsoletist> man, I'm trying to stir the pot
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xptical> and how do i drag a folder and drop it in another folder
<Obsoletist> Noted, sorry.  you might have to open Dolphin as admin
<intelikey> heh that started in windows 1.x didn't it ?
<intelikey> drag and drop copying
<Obsoletist> Especially if you are trying to move stuff that isn't in your home folder
<xptical> I have two folders on the desktop
<xptical> and i can't drag one into the other
<Obsoletist> Let me try it out, I have never tried it
<xptical> when i tried, i dragged the fucking wallpaper to one side
<xptical> and now my wallpaper is all fucked up
<xptical> fucking fuck
<ardchoille> !language | xptical
<ubotu> xptical: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yug> As I don't believe in taking something for nothing I am embarking on a Python expedition. As my schooling goes no farther than year ten this is quit a trek but good less pushing road cases and more brain cells.
<xptical> copy that
<Obsoletist> he he he, It'll be all right, relax
<Obsoletist> Have you tried refreshing the deskop (just a diversion while I try and copy what you did
<Obsoletist> )
<intelikey> "Python expedition" yug ?
<Kernel> hello all. im trying to set up my wireless router with wpa encyption....ive installed wpasupplicant ..but i still have no options to use wpa...only wep
<Kernel> on the wiki i see this : Note to Kubuntu users: No editing of files needed. Just make sure wpasupplicant is installed and start knetworkmanager from the Internet menu.
<Kernel> but.....that isnt true
<intelikey> you mean isn't always true,  it probably was with the authers setup.
<Kernel> yea...well not true for me
<Kernel> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kernel> hmm....
<xptical> tried refreshing the deskop  HOW?
<xptical> f5?
<Obsoletist> xtypical:  I'm going to start at the most basic level and work up, please don't be offended.  when you click and drag the folder and drop it in another one, does it give you the option to "move" here?
<Kernel> wwonder why there isnt more info on this
<Obsoletist> sorry, right click on desktop
<Obsoletist> midway down list
<xptical> i can literally drag one folder over another and the only thing I get is two folders in the same place
<xptical> KDE4 BTW
<intelikey> Kernel because it's totally user supported and not enough proficient users contributing ?
<monzie> hi all
<Kernel> well...i mean..ubuntu has awesome docs.....figured someone would have.
<monzie> what is the easiest way of settting up a kde4 dev envrionment?
<Obsoletist> Hmmm...Not sure if I have the same version as you.  I can't move my wallpaper off center at all
<Kernel> seems they have covered just about everything else
<monzie> There is a "kde-devel' package for kde3
<monzie> are there similary packages for kde4?
<intelikey> Kernel i don't have any wireless anything.  so i can't help in that area.   prehaps most of the wiki writers are in the same boat...
<xptical> well, i can't move mine back
<xptical> very strange
<Obsoletist> Yeah...Still fidgiting with it
<intelikey> Kernel that's one place you could use your help.  you have the equipment.  as soon as you figure out what needs to be done you can write a wiki to help others.
<intelikey> you could/we could/they could/
<ardchoille> Or make editions to the current wiki page
<Kernel> hehe.....ive tried doing stuff like that before . but i tend to muck it.
<intelikey> ardchoille can he do that on help.ubuntu.com ?   i thought only on wiki.ubuntu
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<intelikey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> intelikey: It's still just a wiki :)
<Obsoletist> xptical Im sorry, I really don't think I can help you without playing around with 4.0.
<intelikey> maybe i had it backwards anyway.
<xptical> i love playing
<xptical> i'll spend some time with it and see what I can find
<xptical> thanks for all the help
<xptical> over an out
<xptical> over and out
<calcmandan> anyone here use jabber?
<calcmandan> anyone here use jabber?
<dbmood1> hi how do i reinstall all packages from the main distro and remove the backported ones ?
<calcmandan> let me see if it works with gaim.
<biovore> jabber is suppose to work with pidgin/gaim
<dbmood1> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<pirate_chef> I'm on Jabber
<pirate_chef> so few people use it
<calcmandan> have you managed to make a file transfer work?
<pirate_chef> No, I haven't tried that
<calcmandan> i'm trying to get it working with a friend of mine and we're failing.
<calcmandan> it's weird.
<calcmandan> funny thing about jabber.  the chat rooms are so unsocial
<sammy> speak of the devil. I'm migrating my jabberd2 server to openfire (if I can migrate the data properly)
<sammy> calcmandan: possibly the good old NAT problem tripping you up? my file transfer works if I setup a forwarded port from my firwall first
<calcmandan> good point.  i tried that.
<calcmandan> maybe my port is off.
<calcmandan> i don't know how to set that up samme.
<calcmandan> sammy
<pirate_chef> I don't even know how to get into the Jabber chat rooms
<sammy> calcmandan: using kopete?
<pirate_chef> yes
<calcmandan> yes.  tried kopete,
<calcmandan> gaim
<calcmandan> gabber
<calcmandan> it has to be on my wireless router.
<calcmandan> blocking the port.
<sammy> kopete works for me when I set up a port on my firewall to be forwarded and specify my external IP
<sammy> that's what I'm guessing, that's usually the culprit when it comes to file xfer problems
<sammy> pirate_chef: jabber servers don't necessarily have chat rooms. some do, some don't. the multi-user chat is usually an addon that administrators can choose.
<calcmandan> so when you set up port forwarding, you had to specify a public address right?
<sammy> calcmandan: in kopete? yeah, external address and forwarded port
<calcmandan> it only allows me to specify the last octet
<zorglu_> q. what is the package name for the thing with tamper with base autocompletion to make it adapting for the command option
<a_h_jamali> hi all
<posingaspopular> hi a_h_jamali
<a_h_jamali> does kubuntu 7.10 (kde4) has torrent ?
<a_h_jamali> posingaspopular: ?
<sammy> zorglu_: are you talking about bash autocompletion? that's app-shells/bash-completion
<posingaspopular> sure
<posingaspopular> ktorrnet
<zorglu_> sammy: ok. do you know the name of the package for it ?
<posingaspopular> kmenu->internet->ktorrent
<a_h_jamali> posingaspopular: sorry I want the image file torrent! ;)
<posingaspopular> oh the .iso
<a_h_jamali> I downloaded it but the image was not dowloaded well! MD5! :(
<a_h_jamali> posingaspopular: ooh! yes! \
<posingaspopular> one sec http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<sammy> zorglu_: that is the package name, friend: app-shells/bash-completion
<a_h_jamali> posingaspopular: oh! yes! but there is no torrent! :(
<zorglu_> sammy: a slash in a package name ? seem strange no ?
<posingaspopular> http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Kubuntu-7-10-KDE4-0-Version-x86/3558dfd0e5b1f4200b5096c548999c41432abd658349
<sammy> zorglu_: sorry, the category is app-shells. the package name is bash-completion
<zorglu_> sammy: ah ok thanks
<sammy> zorglu_: np, hope that's what you were looking for
<posingaspopular> a_h_jamali: is that what you wanted?
<a_h_jamali> posingaspopular: yes. exactly! thank you so much! ;) :)
<posingaspopular> np, gl with your kubuntu
<calcmandan> grr, this file transfer through kopete is really irritating me.
<guiz> HellO!
<guiz> Any italian here?
<a_h_jamali> posingaspopular: tanx dear ;)
<calcmandan> sammy: when i set up port forwarding on my router, what's the server IP address i'm supposed to specify?
<calcmandan> sammy: so i can file transfer via jabber.
<sammy> calcmandan: the ip address of the machine you want the traffic forwarded to, the IP address of the machine with kopete running
<sammy> calcmandan: 'server' is just used because normally you would forward ports to a running server.
<calcmandan> that's what i thought
<calcmandan> i specified a random port
<calcmandan> on kopete, i specified my router's ip address.
<sammy> bingo. make sure the ports match, then give it a whirl. of course, if the other end isn't set up correctly, it still wont work :)
<calcmandan> right.
<calcmandan> do i want to specify my router's internal ip or external?
<posingaspopular> external i would guess calcmandan
<zorglu_> be carefull your external ip address change over time
<calcmandan> yeah
<calcmandan> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<calcmandan> it works!
<omistaja> hello
<posingaspopular> hi omistaja
<omistaja> mine first time using IRC in kubuntu and unix world generally and it seems to work well
<Lynoure> omistaja: congratulations, and welcome :)
<omistaja> thx
<Lynoure> omistaja: your username got me wondering. Did you get a computer with Kubuntu pre-installed?
<nuxil> is it worth the effort to install kde 4 ?
<omistaja> no its finnish and I created it
<nuxil> lol
<Lynoure> nuxil: it's not much effort, really. If you like reporting bugs or helping out with kde4, sure
<Lynoure> omistaja: I asked because I'm Finnish too :)
<nuxil> how buggy is it?
<omistaja> ok
<Lynoure> nuxil: no opion on that yet, I have no plans using it as my primary environment
<nuxil> can i have both installed ?
<parkin> nuxil: see topic
<parkin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<nuxil> ok
<m477> how upgrade amarok to play mp3 files ?
<Lynoure> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lynoure> m477: Check those links
<Lynoure> m477: mp3 is a patented format, so it cannot be distributed enabled by default, thus the extra steps needed
<m477> so what i need to do ?
<m477> thats links doesnt really help me
<awag22> did you look at the link?
<young> what are  you  talking about
<m477> yes
<m477> i cant open mp3 in amarok
<nuxil> no you didnt
<nuxil> its all in that link'
<m477> for sure
<m477> not really~~
<luca_b> Hello. Is there anyone who is familiar with the kubuntu packaging of KDE 4?
<nuxil> m477, who do you think you are fooling ? its not us. go read that link from top to bottom
<persen__> Hi, when i took a "Full Upgrade" in Adept (from feisty to gutsy), the installation process hanged. Now when i restart Adept Manager its stating that another process is using the package system. I've closed all apps, so what can i do about this?
<nuxil> time to test kde4 :)
<persen__> Can i do a dist upgrade via aptitude? And not via Adept Manager ?
<luca_b> persen__: yes
<awag22> m477: sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs
<awag22> try that
<m477> awag22: it cant find package libmad0
<persen__> luca_b, aptitude dist-upgrade ? Is that the command ? So easy? nothing more to it?
<luca_b> persen__: yes
<persen__> *test*
<luca_b> persen__: better, *sudo* aptitude dist-upgrade
<Lynoure> m477: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9 should help you.
<Lynoure> m477: it's step by step, let me know if you get stuck on it, just use Adept instad of Synaptic :)
<persen__> it says that /var/lib/dpkg/lock is used by another process.. Is there some way i can check what process this is ? See what process might hold that resources
<Lynoure> m477: it'll not only let you play mp3s, but also lot of other closed license stuff you might want to play
<parkin> m477: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<luca_b> persen__: try doing ps aux | grep adept to see if adept is still running even if you have closed the window
<m477> Lynoure: mate link which you give me is to ubuntu i got kubuntu it looks bit difrent
<Lynoure> m477: that's why I said use Adept
<Lynoure> m477: but, yeah, the link parkin gave you is exclusively for kubuntu :)
<Alatius> Heya, I try to set my resolution in xorg.conf (because I can't for the life of me get it to work through the GUI). When I start X with xinit, I get the desired resolution (1152*864), but if I start with startx, it reverts to 1024*768. Any ideas why that may be the case?
<Alatius> Or am I better of asking that in the #ubuntu channel instead?
<Lynoure> Alatius: Both without special command line options?
<omistaja> Does anybody know is there any else way to change my kubuntu (64 bit) to 32 bit version than formatting my harddisk
<gourdin> hi there
<gourdin> I'm going to install kde4
<Alatius> Without any special options, yes.
<Freku> a brave move
<awag22> hehe
<Freku> :-)
<Lynoure> Freku: they can exist side by side almost amicably
<gourdin> I'm wondering if the next kubuntu upgrade will be fine if kde4 is installed
<Freku> almost ?
<Lynoure> gourdin: it will be one of the options, yes
<luca_b> stdin: ping
<gourdin> ok
<gourdin> hmmm
<gourdin> I'm going to install it so :)
<Lynoure> Freku: Installing kde4.0 changed what programs my 3.5.8 konqueror wanted to launch, but not hard to fix
<gourdin> Lynoure: kde4 use ~/.kde4 and not ~/.kde ?
<Freku> well, i'm a total newbie and not risking my running kde with a .0 version
<gourdin> =)
<Freku> i wont be able to fix problems
<omistaja> it seems like there is not enough support for 64 bit version yet
<Freku> :-)
<luca_b> gourdin: it's hardcoded to use .kde4
<luca_b> so no trouble
<gourdin> Lynoure: are you using kde4 ?
<luca_b> but I'd like to know if someone here has installed it already
<gourdin> luca_b: cool
<luca_b> gourdin: I am at the moment
<luca_b> but I have a uqestion because I may have found a packaging bug
<gourdin> luca_b: and ?
<gourdin> ho
<Lynoure> gourdin: not as primary desktop, no
<gourdin> I'm installing it
<luca_b> gourdin: it works, of course it  will eat your children
<Lynoure> gourdin: I need kdepim too much
<luca_b> still some rough edges
<awag22> haha
<luca_b> Lynoure: I run kmail from KDE3 here
<gourdin> Lynoure: you can use kdepim3 in kde4 ?
<luca_b> only I think I have found aproblem in packaging I think
<Lynoure> gourdin: I suppose, but, no, still want kde3 as my normal space. YMMV.
<luca_b> but I need to compare my experience with someone who has it already
<luca_b> I mean who is already using kde4
<gourdin> Lynoure: =))
<awag22> I installed it and it looked ok, I wasn't able to customize the taskbar to my liking though, so I'm going to use 3.5.8 until a better release of 4 is out
<awag22> it also crashed on me once after install
<gourdin> awag22: :/
<luca_b> awag22: you can't customize it at the moment, future versions will be able to
<Lynoure> gourdin: I prefer to let other users bleed on the bleeding edge, and get on 4.1 or so, when it is nice and solid :)
<gourdin> we can't customize the taskbar ?
<awag22> hehe
<gourdin> Lynoure: like me :)
<gourdin> hmmmm
<luca_b> gourdin: well you can add applets
<luca_b> gourdin: but not resize it
<Algyz> Is everybody lucky with KDE 4 install on Gutsy? Not me :)
<Lynoure> So I just occasionally take a looksee at it. (as I should help out with porting of some apps)
<gourdin> Algyz: what's the problem ?
<luca_b> Can someone who is using KDE3 run a kde4 app for me and test something?
<awag22> sure
<Lynoure> luca_b: Which kde4 app?
<awag22> is it going to crash my X server or anything?
<luca_b> Lynoure: run dolphin-kde4 and see iwhat you can create by right clicking and selecting "New..." (like for a folder or something)
<gourdin> install in progress ... @#^]@#~[
<Lynoure> luca_b: tell me first what you get?
<luca_b> Lynoure: I don't get anything because the plugins aren't loaded
 * Lynoure is a bit cautious, most of the time :)
<luca_b> I mean I can't create anything within dolphin
<awag22> luca_b: i just get a "link to device" thing, and then nothing
<luca_b> awag22: excellent, then it's a packaging bug
<luca_b> should I report it?
<gourdin> of course !
<gourdin> =)
<luca_b> launchpad up and running
<gourdin> ok, restarting kde ]@{
<luca_b> it *is* a packaging bug as my self-compiled KDE does not exhibit this behavior
<awag22> I feel like kde 3 stuff runs a lot smoother for me
<awag22> probably because my machine sucks
<Makuseru> hi, can someone help me set up MIDI?
<gourdin> wow
<gourdin> nice effect on icons on the desktop
<gourdin> font are big
<gourdin> how can I activate "beryl thing" ?
<gourdin> coposite ?
<gourdin> composit
<gourdin> e
<Makuseru> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<luca_b> gourdin: right click on a window
<luca_b> and select window behavior or something like that
<gourdin> luca_b: I got it :)
<gourdin> thx
<gourdin> decktop effect
<gourdin> =)
<luca_b> gourdin: which card do you have?
<luca_b> if it's NVIDIA you have to use 169.07 or newer as driver (not in the repositories) and export a variable to work around bugs in the driver itself
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> would anybody help me?
<awag22> whats up?
<ubuntu_> i'm in the middle of kubuntu live install
<ubuntu_> and the partitioner won't format
<ubuntu_> i can't tick the checkbox format
<awag22> hmm
<ubuntu_> nor does it happen automatically when i select the root partioin
<ubuntu_> when i click next
<ubuntu_> it sys it must be formatted
<awag22> but it won't let you click format?
<ubuntu_> no
<Algyz> strange
<awag22> hmm
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> tried again after trying 10 times
<ubuntu_> now it works
<awag22> lol
<awag22> i think you can thank me for that
<ubuntu_> that's linux for ya
<awag22> ;)
<Algyz> works like old car :D
<ubuntu_> thanks, anyway
<awag22> hehe
<Algyz> at least starting from second or third time :D
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> bye
<awag22> later
<ubuntu_> one more thing
<ubuntu_> does kubuntu have a lot of bugs?
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: Completely bug-free software is extremely rare. I have been using Kubuntu for a few releases and haven't seen any major problems.
<Algyz> he quited
<rs> tach
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Freku> try a knoppix livecd and format hd
<Algyz> so are many of you can't install kde 4?
<Algyz> or it's only me?
<persen__> how do i check my dist version? Think i've upgraded to gutsy now, but how can i check it?
<ardchoille> persen__: lsb_release -a
<luca_b> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/182501 for anyone who has problems creating new directories in dolphin KDE4 and similar
<nuxil> why did kde ppl rush with releasing kde4 ? its way to buggy, it shouldnt have been released for a couple of months or more.
<persen__> ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<luca_b> nuxil: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/01/talking-bluntly.html
<gourdin> gnf
<gourdin> fun
<gourdin> I must get used to
<luca_b> gourdin: currently there are some bugs in the packages
<luca_b> I'm hoping to get also hold of a packager here so I can explain in detail the issues
<luca_b> if you see someone like stdin (who helped packaging) please forward that bug URL I posted earlier
<gourdin> where can I add an applet ?
<luca_b> panel or desktop
<luca_b> there are two ways to do so
<gourdin> right clicking on the panel only gives me 2 options
<luca_b> gourdin: also you mway want to take a look at http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/FAQ
<luca_b> gourdin: you don't right click to add applets to the panel
<luca_b> hover over the toolbox in the upper right corner
<gourdin> luca_b: hmmm
<luca_b> select add widgets
<gourdin> ho
<luca_b> find the widget you want to
<gourdin> ok, thx for the link luca_b
<luca_b> and *drag it* on the panel
<gourdin> =)
<luca_b> I'm trying to make video tutorials out of those
<luca_b> sadly I won't have time till next weekend I fear
<gourdin> luca_b: drag them on the panel ?
<gourdin> the fall behind it here :)
<gourdin> they
<luca_b> gourdin: whoops I forgot to tell you
<luca_b> gourdin: you need to drag them from the window
<luca_b> gourdin: not to add them to the desktop then drag
<persen__> darn, after upgrading to gutsy and kde4 i cant login to X.
<gourdin> luca_b: ahhh
<nuxil> haha- see when you try to install buggy software :P
<gourdin> luca_b: ok, thx :)
<boguh> for kde4 i still have to use the launchpad.net repository?
<dan__> hejsan
<dan__> vad händer här?
<parkin> dan__: folk ställer frågor om problem etc, många som pratar om kde4, dom flesta pratar på engelska
<nuxil> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<parkin> du kan gå in i #kubuntu-se för att prata med svenskar
<luca_b> hm, let's see if this factoid has been added
<dan__> okej
<luca_b> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luca_b> meh
<dan__> en slags suport för Ubuntu alltså?
<parkin> för kubuntu
<parkin> jao
<nuxil> engelsk
<parkin> finns ju också #ubuntu
<ardchoille> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gourdin> omg
<gourdin> a hell of bugs
<gourdin> now it launchs konqueror4 when I click on a folder
<gourdin> hmmmm
<boguh> kde4?
<nuxil> gourdin, so stop using it :P
<boguh> is it already the official realease?
<gourdin> nuxil: no way ! :)
<gourdin> boguh: yeah
<nuxil> boguh, yes,, but its buggy as hell
<nuxil> not worth the effort
<gourdin> hmmm
<gourdin> not true
<nuxil> yes it is
<gourdin> nice to see the improvements
<Lynoure> gourdin: that's the kind of setting thing I mentioned earlier
<gourdin> and the ideas
<gourdin> Lynoure: ok
<gourdin> bug reporting :)
<boguh> what about the speed? is it as fast as 3.5?
<gourdin> omg omg !
<gourdin> I just drag the entire desktop
<gourdin> =)
<gourdin> I don't know how
<nuxil> yes i know
<nuxil> its a bug
<gourdin> how can I center it again ?
<nuxil> restart X
<gourdin> nuxil: gnf ...
<luca_b> gourdin: to avoid dragging things there's a solution
<gourdin> luca_b:  ?
<luca_b> gourdin: once everything is in place, right click and select lock widgets
<gourdin> =)
<gourdin> luca_b: ok, thx
<gourdin> restarting x ... ...
<DreadKnight> pushing the mouse into the upper-left corner is awsome xD
<nuxil> nah
<DreadKnight> you can even filter windows by typing then :)
<DreadKnight> wish katapult will be ported soon >_<
<nuxil> 0.o
<nuxil> that was a joke right?
<gourdin> wish a 4.0.1
<DreadKnight> nuxil: about katapult?
<nuxil> YES
<DreadKnight> no joke
<nuxil> its the most usless app ever made :P
<luca_b> you can bring desktop to front like a normal window in KDE 4, BTW
<DreadKnight> nuxil: katapult is one of the most used
<DreadKnight> :D
<snikker> hi, how can i know what script launch a command? a "find" and "sort" is running from itself
 * jpatrick tried porting katapult and failed
<nuxil> jpatrick, good.-.. keep it that way :p
<DreadKnight> nuxil: man if you don't like it then don't use it... that doesn't mean it's useless for other people tough
<DreadKnight> :P
<luca_b> snikker: can you elaborate?
<nuxil> DreadKnight, what so good about it?
<jpatrick> nuxil: easy to launch apps, music, etc?
<DreadKnight> nuxil: you can launch apps very fast, you can change / search for tracks played in amarok and so on
<snikker> luca_b: what do you mean?
<DreadKnight> nuxil: it's thunder fast compared to the new menu...
<luca_b> snikker: I didn't understand well your question
<DreadKnight> alt + space and type in xD
<snikker> luca_b: the "find" command is start without that i've run it...
<nuxil> snikker, you want to know if find and sort is running? ps aux | grep find .. but you cant find you what script started the commands
<DreadKnight> ctrl + esc    xD
<snikker> yes, i want know what scrpt run command... so i can't?
<nuxil> nop
<nuxil> its a child prosess of the script
<nuxil> i think
<snikker> oh, ok thanx
<awag22> ice cream sandwitches are one of the best things in life
<awag22> sandwiches
<nuxil> deplom is
<gourdin> gnf.
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> I installed gutsy, but it wont install packages or updates
<jermain> halfway the installation it says something about broken packages and calls it quits
<jermain> even after a clean install
<jermain> can someone wave his magic wand and fix it :)
<ardchoille> jermain: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list so I can look at it?
<ardchoille> !paste | jermain
<ubotu> jermain: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jermain> k
<jermain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51753/
<ardchoille> jermain: Ok, your sources.list looks ok. Canyou pastebin the errors you are getting?
<jermain> yeah, let me try an install to get the error
<jermain> 1 sec
<jermain> okay in Adapt manager, under the column 'Requested' it says 'BREAK (install)' in red
<jermain> i tried to install 'swf-player'
<ardchoille> jermain: close adept, open a terminal and run:  sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> jermain: Then try an install again
<jermain> k
<jermain> the update command went well, but adept still gives the break notification
<jermain> i tried Zim and got the error:
<jermain> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51755/
<jermain> the strange thing is, i also got it on my laptop, exact same problem
<ardchoille> jermain: Hmm, never seen that problem.
<jermain> :(
<jermain> i feel like i discovered a new species
<jermain> hehe
<jermain> could it be that the install disk wasnt burned properly?
<ardchoille> If that's the only problem you are seeing, then I doubt it's a bad burn
<jermain> k
<jermain> the funny thing is, i get the error at every install, but sometimes the program is still properly installed
<jermain> wow i got a new one, an error downloading updates when i click 'fetch updates'
<rohan> does the kde4 live cd of kubuntu have support for compositing and desktop effects? the opensuse kde-four-live cd does not
<Hobbsee> rohan: not by default
<awill97> does the current kubuntu 7.10 iso come with kde4
<Hobbsee> awill97: no
<awill97> ok thanks. i must get it
<P3symista> you can do noproblem upgrade to kde4
<rohan> Hobbsee: meaning? i need to install it to disk first/
<rohan> and can i use the kde4 kubuntu live cd to install it to HD ?
<Hobbsee> rohan: meaning you need to enable it in system settings, appearance, advanced, iirc
 * Hobbsee hasn't seen the live cd
<rohan> Hobbsee: yes, but it does have XDamage and those right?
<HS^> has live cd much improved over rc2?
<Hobbsee> rohan: unsure
<awill97> it would have
<HS^> i dont think kde4 is usuable now
<rohan> opensuse livecd says XComposite and XDamage are not available
<rohan> HS^: it is usable, but barely just, depending on your needs
<awill97> i just play around
<P3symista> i use kde4, but i havent new kmail
<P3symista> and kopete have problems to connect gadugadu and jabber
<HS^> i mean compared to winXPsp2 i dont think kde4 is usuable.... its like going back to darkages. ugly too.   kde 3.5 came close to XP though
<P3symista> kde 4 is usable, but need some time to configure
<jpatrick> P3symista: I'm in the same boat as you
<HS^> yes maybe distributions can put a decent style on it
<HS^> i think theres no one that doesnt hate the big black taskbar
<jpatrick> HS^: planned of Kubuntu
<luca_b> HS^: I don't hate it
<HS^> ok cool. but kubuntu release is a half year away
<HS^> right
<luca_b> HS^: Besides, Plasma is just 18 months old
<jpatrick> HS^: plenty of time :)
<luca_b> kicker and kdesktop were 7 years old, plenty of time to get stable
<HS^> yes i know it will improve with time
<P3symista> this relase of kde4 should be RC3
<awill97> why
<HS^> even if plasma is 18 month old...... couldnt they have styled it better?
<P3symista> because plasma isnt completed
<HS^> is styling really difficult
<ardchoille> Plasma isn't finished yet
<P3symista> not compatible witch older apps
<luca_b> To all: you can't get app developers to work unless you release
<P3symista> i know
<luca_b> HS^: IT's jsut a SVG, actually, very themable
<luca_b> there's just no UI yet
<P3symista> i cant compile kdenetwork from SVN :/
<HS^> luca_b so they just placed a black SVG?
<awill97> yep
<luca_b> HS^: No, the artists were just way busy finishing the icon sets
<HS^> but that also means that plasma doesnt follow the style rules of Qt/KDE
<luca_b> HS^: those would be?
<HS^> the color scheme... the oxygen theme
<HS^> whatever is in a QtStyle
<luca_b> HS^: it will get better, it's not quite the end of the world
<HS^> yes i know
<Pesymista> and old kmail doesnt run on kde4
<jpatrick> HS^: just be happy with the greatness you got :)
<HS^> i use windows for now... till kde4 becomes as great as promised
<luca_b> Pesymista: It just runs fine here
<Pesymista> i've get kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdepim.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN15KConfigSkeleton11setDefaultsEv
<luca_b> jpatrick: I agree, I can't wait to start playing with some of the stuff
<gregori> Ciao a tutti!!!
<gregori> giorno a tutti
<jpatrick> !it | gregori
<ubotu> gregori: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luca_b> Pesymista: that's the KDE4 version which is known to be broken
<gregori> ok
<jpatrick> Pesymista: kdepim does not build
<Pesymista> :(
<luca_b> it has not been even recommended by the KDE Devs
<luca_b> let alone distros
<luca_b> too few people working on it
<luca_b> it may get in better shape by March and then KDE 4.1, I hear
<HS^> whats in march?
<luca_b> jpatrick: since I heard you earlier talking about porting, do you have any information on Kubuntu's packaging of KDE 4?
<HS^> is 4.0.* just bugs fixes?
<luca_b> I'm just trying to find someone to ping for a packaging bug
<jpatrick> luca_b: #kubuntu-devel
<luca_b> jpatrick: will hop there
<jpatrick> luca_b: if it's the icons, it's being worked on
<luca_b> jpatrick: no, a problem with dolphin/kopete/KDE4 apps not findng plugins
<luca_b> jpatrick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/182501
<jpatrick> luca_b: interesting
<wers> whenever I scan with kooka, even if I do not choose to save the pictures, they're saved. in what folder are those pics saved?
<Pesymista> svn update to kdepim avabile
<Pesymista> i try to compile
<manaburn> hello?
<Pesymista> hi
<manaburn> is this area for asking questions regarding kubuntu or should i go somewheres else
<blizzzek> hi
<Pesymista> ask
<jpatrick> !ask | manaburn :)
<ubotu> manaburn :): Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pesymista> this is kubuntu support :)
<manaburn> i have been having problems getting my microphone to work and browsing all the threads has turned up nothing
<manaburn> this is making WoW very difficult
<manaburn> any suggestions for a fix
<jpatrick> manaburn: checked in kmix?
<manaburn> yes i checked kmix and everything is unmuted and yurned up
<manaburn> also capture is turned up
<Pesymista> u havent mic signal in any app?
<manaburn> nope i have been using krec to check and no signal
<manaburn> also doesnt work in WoW
<manaburn> :(
<Pesymista> u tried this microphone on windows?
<manaburn> yes it works on my windows partition just fine
<Pesymista> try to turn off all excluding mic in kmix
<manaburn> k
<manaburn> still nothing
<Pesymista> :(
<manaburn> when i plug mic into jack i hear noise in speakers, also when i rub my finger on the mic i hear in speaker
<manaburn> are  they getting crossed somehow do you think
<Lynoure> manaburn: you mentioned WoW, does this mean you have this problem only under wine? or everywhere?
<Pesymista> probably
<manaburn> it doesnt work in wine or with anything else under kubuntu
<Pesymista> you have via chipset?
<manaburn> elaborate plz
<Pesymista> in kmix in tab name
<Lynoure> manaburn: you said you can hear the mic in the speaker, when you rub it. What program have you used for capturing the sound?
<TimS> On the Command Line, you can issue the Shutdown command, will it show the shutdown message to users under X?
<manaburn> i can hear noise when i rub all the time
<manaburn> even is no recording is happening
<Lynoure> TimS: no idea, really, you could test it, though :)
<Lynoure> manaburn: what are you trying to record with?
<manaburn> i was using krec
<TimS> Lynoure: I suppose I could with -K, also, is it possible to send messages to other logged in users?
<k8> how install wine in kubuntu amd 64
<Hobbsee> !wine | k8
<ubotu> k8: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Pesymista> kdepim compile broken :/
<Pesymista> libkleo
<Lynoure> TimS: other commanline users do get a shutdown warning, that I know
<TimS> Okay
<k8> i don hawe internet conektion in kubuntu
<Pesymista> u have router or usb modem?
<Lynoure> manaburn: Did you already go through the kmixer settings (you would have red light for mic, and capture, not necessarily a green light)
<manaburn> i made sure that everything was turned on and turned up in the input tab
<manaburn> also i can hear myself speak through my speakers
<k8> i need wine for load trafik inspektor
<jpatrick> !info ksniffer | k8
<ubotu> k8: ksniffer: network traffic analyzer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (gutsy), package size 425 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<k8> no
<bottiger> when I'm trying to update I always get this error: http://pastebin.ca/853238 any idea what to do about it?
<k8> i am for ukraine
<jpatrick> !uk | k8
<ubotu> k8: Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<jpatrick> err...
<Lynoure> manaburn: interestingly, I can record fine with skype and audacity, but no initial luck with krec at all
<wpk> !ua | k8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k8> ok
<manaburn> i will try using those and report back
<Pesymista> bottiger u try to apt-get update with --fix-missing
<Pesymista> ?
<bottiger> Pesymista: yes - that just skips the package and installs the rest. not really a fix
<k8> I need to set programu wine on Kubuntu 7.10 amd 64 through katoruyu I will connect the traffic of inspektro through which I go out in the internet
<jpatrick> k8: enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ksniffer
<manaburn> ok so i got audacity and tryed recording again with no luck. i am sure that it has something to do with the fact that the mic and speakers are intertwined
<k8> nau will make attempt
<Lynoure> manaburn: Did you see my kmixer question?
<manaburn> nope srry
<Lynoure> manaburn: Did you already go through the kmixer settings? (you should have red light for mic, and capture, not necessarily a green light)
<manaburn> so your saying that the red lights need to be on as opposed to the greens?
<Lynoure> manaburn: the green light makes it go to speakers, the red defines it as  a recording source
<Lynoure> manaburn: yes.
<manaburn> ah ok 1 sec
<manaburn> pat yourself on the back your a genious
<manaburn> what a way to throw people off
<manaburn> lol
<manaburn> thanks for the help!
<TimS> How can I find what version of QT I have installed.
<TimS> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<jpatrick> TimS: kdesktop -v
<TimS> Thanks
<flithm> hey does anyone know where kde4's kate is at?  I don't seem to have it?
<jpatrick> flithm: install kate-kde4
<flithm> jpatrick: is it in backports or ppa only?
<jpatrick> flithm: it got so advance they move it out of kdebase and into kdesdk
<jpatrick> flithm: both (should be)
<flithm> jpatrick: hrmf it's not in my apt-cache
<jpatrick> flithm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3515/
<gladier> guys - whats the easiest way to view the contents of an iso?
<gladier> preferably something which plugs into dolphin
<flithm> gladier: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso :)
<gladier> see last comment :P
<presroi> hi
<gladier> i prefer to either use the mouse OR use the keyboard :) not both
<flithm> gladier: I don't know about the fancy gui stuff
<presroi> I have a rather weird situation: I installed Knewsticker via Adept and I cannot start it now, its not in the menu and I can't also find the binaries in the file system, except for the documentation (running kubuntu 8.04-test2)
<gladier> oh well .. i have a corrupted iso
<knubbe> i followed the instructions for installing KDE4, but when i removed the incompatible packages (apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data kde4libs-data) it removed alot of stuff, such as kdm, konqueror etc. is that as it should be? (i cant run konqueror now)
<freepenguin> hello
<Josh-is-my-name> hey. how is everyone?
<freepenguin> hey
<Josh-is-my-name> have u tried out kde4 yet?
<flithm> okay... just trying to use kate4 here, and none of my plugin selections get saved when I quit kate.  which is pretty annoying
<bazhang> live cd or other Josh-is-my-name
<Josh-is-my-name> i'm using kubuntu. i installed the kde4-core package and a number of kd4 applications
<Josh-is-my-name> does kdm4 work for anyone?
<Hatl> hi! i have installed ubuntu on my new pc and i want to update everything now. is it possible to copy the packages from another pc which is up to date?
<ChosRat> I'm trying kde4 in gutsy too
<Josh-is-my-name> @ChosRat: its still quite buggy, huh?
<jussi01> Hatl: it would be _much_ easier to get the unupdated pc onto the net...
<Hatl> i have a working kde4 on gusty
<ChosRat> yeah, a lot of things is not working well
<ChosRat> kopete, konqueror, ...
<Josh-is-my-name> yeah...
<Hatl> jussi01: but then i need to download everything again
<ChosRat> Hatl: look into /var/cache/apt/archives
<Josh-is-my-name> is there a channel for kde4 or sth?
<jussi01> !aptoncd | Hatl
<Hatl> ChaosRat: i copied that directory already. didnt work
<ubotu> Hatl: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<jpatrick> !away > mneisen|afk
<jussi01> !away > mneisen|afk
<Hatl> ubotu: is there a way to use the lan? i dont want to burn a cd :)
<jussi01> !bot | Hatl
<ubotu> Hatl: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lynoure> Hatl: yes, you could copy them to /var/cache/apt and apt should look for them there before downloading
<Hatl> i have installed ubuntu on my new pc and i want to update everything now. is it possible to copy the packages from another pc which is up to date?
<Lynoure> Hatl: most likely you can just copy the .deb files from /var/cache/apt on one machine to other.
<Hatl> Lynoure: that didnt work. aptitude wants to download everything again
<jpatrick> Hatl: rsync -av /var/cache/apt/archives/ you@ipofothercomp:/home/you/somewhere
<Lynoure> Hatl: hmmm.
<Hatl> jpatrick: then i have all the packages in a folder. how do i tell aptitude to use them?
<jpatrick> Hatl: no, but you can just dpkg -i them
<Hatl> jpatrick: i dont want to install all of them. just the ones needed to update my new pc
<jpatrick> Hatl: ah...
<Hatl> i tried to put them into /var/apt/cache/packages/partial but that didnt work
<Lynoure> Hatl: tried with apt-get install?
<Lynoure> Hatl: they might behave differently in this respect
<Hatl> Lynoure: but then i have to know which packages need an update. it would be more comfortable if i can use adept_updater :)
<Josh-is-my-name> yes, i think apt-get would handle this situation better than aptitude
<sonoftheclayr> Other than adding widgets does the plasma icon in the top right actually do anything?
<Josh-is-my-name> what else should it there for?
<Lynoure> Hatl: no, you don't need to know. But, don't know how adept_update checks these things, so cannot help with that.
<Hatl> Lynoure: how can i update everything using apt-get?
<Lynoure> Hatl: sudo apt-get update  followed by  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   (but, yes, it is not the Kubuntu recommended way)
<Hatl> Lynoure: doesnt work :)
<Hatl> Lynoure: apt-get starts to download the packages
<sonoftheclayr> Hatl: maybe try aptitude full-upgrade
<Hatl> sonoftheclayr: aptitude starts to download the packages
<Lynoure> Hatl: and you copied the whole /var/cache/apt ?
<Hatl> Lynoure: yes
<Hatl> Lynoure: no
<nuxil> how will kde4 and compiz mix together ?
<Hatl> Lynoure: just the packages
<Lynoure> Hatl: if you feel adventurous, backup the existing /var/cache/apt, then replace it, and try again
<Hatl> Lynoure: ok, ill try that
<Hatl> Lynoure: didnt work :(
<Lynoure> Hatl: there is probably then a solution involving setting up a local apt repository of your own, but probably not work it unless you are on dialup, and certainly not something I want to dig into now =)
<dandroid> Hatl: have you checked that the packages are the exact same versions as what are in the repositories?
<Hatl> Lynoure: i will try to set up a package proxy
<Hatl> Lynoure: i updated everything on my old pc. so i have the latest packages
<dandroid> have you actually checked the versions though?
<dandroid> sudo apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<dandroid> that'll tell you what versions it's trying to install
<dandroid> pick a package and check that the one you have in your cache is the same version
<Lynoure> Hatl: http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/  looks like something you can squeeze the solution from
<dandroid> oh
<dandroid> wait
<dandroid> Hatl
<dandroid> you have all the debs, right?
<dandroid> put them in /home/user/debs or somewhere
<dandroid> then
<dandroid> sudo dpkg -i /home/user/debs/*.deb
<dandroid> it'll install all of them
<dandroid> and then run apt-get dist-upgrade to ensure they are the latest packages
<dandroid> but do the version check first
<sonoftheclayr> what about apt-get -f install to ensure dependencies are properly installed?
<johannes__> hi
<dandroid> sonoftheclayr: dpkg won't install if dependancies aren't met
<dandroid> it'll let him know and then he'll just have to update those with apt-get
<Hatl> i have got more packages in /var/apt/cache than i need
<johannes__> ist auch ein Deutscher da?
<Lynoure> !de | johannes__
<johannes__> oder eine?
<ubotu> johannes__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sonoftheclayr> dandroid: Yes I know dpkg won't install if dependencies aren't met but it will spit out something saying run apt-get -f install to install the dependencies
<dandroid> aye.
<Hatl> johannes__: österreicher, aber die sprechen ja auch deutsch :)
<johannes__> ja ;)
<dandroid> Hatl: well, then do a dist-upgrade and only install the ones it's planning on installing
<dandroid> have you already checked that the versions are the same?
<Hatl> dandroid: apt-get starts downloading the packages
<Hatl> dandroid: ill try apt-cache-ng
<johannes__> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man Kubuntu als Server nutzt?
<dandroid> sudo apt-get -s -V dist-upgrade
<Hatl> johannes__: es gibt eine eigene version für server
<Lynoure> johannes__: there is a server edition of Ubuntu. No sense having X (kde or gnome) on a headless server
<johannes__> Also muss ich mir Ubuntu runterladen ?
<nosrednaekim> german in !de please
<dandroid> johannes__: all *ubuntu are the same deep down. just install/remove packages until you have a server setup that suits your needs
<Hatl> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<sebastian^> hi folks :)
<dandroid> welcome.
<nosrednaekim> hey
<dandroid> johannes__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server kde
<dandroid> (if you already have an ubuntu install)
<mneisen> jpatrick: jussi01: You advised me not to change my nick in #kubuntu. Can you tell me how to avoid that and still be able to do it in other channels where it is considered polite to tell other that you are afk?
<sandy> hi
<sandy> hi all h r u
<Hobbsee> mneisen: use /away <away message> instead?
<dandroid> mneisen: the polite way with with the away system
<Hobbsee> mneisen: so people will find out if they send you a message?
<sandy> hey who r u
<sandy> who
<dandroid> sandy: who are you?
<mneisen> Hobbsee: dandroid: thanks, will do that in the future!
<sandy> me your master
<Hobbsee> sandy: this is a kubuntu support channel.
<sandy> who are you dandroid
<sandy> dandroid:who are you
<dandroid> someone who obeys rules? this isn't a general chat channel
<Hobbsee> sandy: you might want #ubuntu-offtopic
<dandroid> sandy: or try out these new things called messages.
<persen__> I've not upgraded to gutsy and installed kde4, but no kde4 is displayed in my login manager. I've done everything explained here, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<persen__> The login manager is the screen where you enter username/passwd right?
<nosrednaekim> persen__: yes, and there is a little box to click that will allow you to change your session
<persen__> only displays "default" and "KDE". no "KDE 4"
<nosrednaekim> s/box/icon
<nosrednaekim> persen__: are you sure you installed the 4.0 packages?
<persen__> installed kde4-core
<nosrednaekim> persen__: hmm ok...
<nosrednaekim> persen__: are you using gdm?
<persen__> gdm ?
<k8>  :|
<k8>  :'(
<persen__> Gnome display manageer?
<nosrednaekim> persen__: yes, is it brown...
<persen__> i've always used kubuntu with kde 3.x
<nosrednaekim> persen__: oh ok.
<k8> hau install wine in kubuntu amd64
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<persen__> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<nosrednaekim> persen__: I don't know why it wouldn't show up, but look up the installation instructions for RC1 and see how to make your own "sessions" entry
<dandroid> persen__: does wine run on 64 bit machines? i am under the impression that it did not
<persen__> dandroid, im not qualified to say
<persen__> RC1 ? Isnt KDE4 1.0 out?
<persen__> KDE4.0 that is.
<ScottG> it is
<ScottG> using it as we speak :)
<nosrednaekim> persen__: yes, but the older release had instructions for how to make your own session script (which it appears you don't have)
<dandroid> k8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97026 <-- wine doesn't run on 64bit machines without work
<dbmoodb> mmmm
<persen__> whats the command for updating changes in sources.list again ?
<nosrednaekim> persen__: "sudo apt-get update"
<nosrednaekim> persen__: don't actually instal; thepackahes in those older tutorials though
<persen__> nice, think its therefore i dont have kde4.
<luca_b> persen__: You may want to wait a bit, there is a packaging bug of some sort that prevents some stuff to get loaded
<luca_b> I've been trying to track it down but I don't know enough of KDE internals
<persen__> its already on its way
<nosrednaekim> persen__: you forgot to run apt-get update before fetching kde4-core
<DarkWizzard> Hello
<velveteyes> hello
<DarkWizzard> I installed kde4. My problem is that when I switch back to kde3, Qt4 applications remain with the kde4 look.
<DarkWizzard> I mean all Qt4 apps have that Aluminium look and kde4 style buttons and elements
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: and you don't like that?
<DarkWizzard> But only qt4 apps, not the kde ones. They have the old look
<DarkWizzard> I like it but it doesn't really fit into my old look
<DarkWizzard> I love it in kde4, but I would like to switch back in kde3
<dbmoodb> mmmm i hate to say it but kde 4 feels like a gnome release
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: yeah, that has to do with certain kdelibs stuff I think. Not sure how to get around that since i'm really even surehow it works.
<DarkWizzard> me neighter
<DarkWizzard> then kde4 it will remain
<DarkWizzard> :)
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb: don't let the incompleteness of plasma fool you, take a look at konqueror.
<dbmoodb> i know
<dbmoodb> konq is good
<dbmoodb> dolphin is the gnome route
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb: then what do you mean?
<dbmoodb> wait yuck
<dbmoodb> konq is worse than i thought now
<dbmoodb> bye bye complexity
<DarkWizzard> Gwenview always crashes for me :)
<DarkWizzard> under kde4
<dbmoodb> removal of features etc
<nosrednaekim> konq removed features? like what.
<DarkWizzard> dbmoodb: don't be sad about it, they will add it back soon
<dbmoodb> really ?
<DarkWizzard> Like galery generation
<DarkWizzard> :)
<DarkWizzard> I loved that feature
<dbmoodb> mmm they need to fix the kmenu
<DarkWizzard> It made thumbnails for my images when I needed web galleries
<dbmoodb> no fecking clicking to go places, hovering is enough
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb: yeah... they will add back any features.
<DarkWizzard> I miss my image previews in konqueror :)
<DarkWizzard> and on my desktop
<dbmoodb> i thought this was a released version 4.0
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: eh? I can preview images in konqueror
<DarkWizzard> by default ?
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb: it is.... but that doesn't mean its all feature complete or has even attaned feature parity
<dbmoodb> so when do i expect that
<nosrednaekim> dbmoodb: maybe 4.1?
<dbmoodb> k
<DarkWizzard> nosrednaekim: it works for me in konqueror-kde4 on kde3
<DarkWizzard> but not in kde4
<DarkWizzard> strange
<DarkWizzard> and not on the desktop
<DarkWizzard> and they also load slow
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... not on the desktop yet.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I can't see the pics in konq on kde4 either, odd
<DarkWizzard> I also dislike the idea of icons being plasmoids
<DarkWizzard> They have that semi transparent frame
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: they may be able to get rid of that later. But the whole point of plasma is steering away from the "desktop as a filemanager"
<cj_> hi, will kde4 be available through standard repositories for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> cj_: not standard, but the is a PPA for it, and it may be in backports by now
<DarkWizzard> nosrednaekim: yeah but right now it kind of feels like superkaramba on steroids
<cj_> so kde 3 will always be default for gutsy?
<DarkWizzard> for gutsy I think so
<nosrednaekim> cj_: yes
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: yup... thats what it is :)
<seezer> nosrednaekim: it's already in backports
<nosrednaekim> ok, thanks
<cj_> are the kde4 packages mentioned in the topic stable? when i tried rc2 it seemed pretty buggy
<DarkWizzard> cj_: yeah they crash a lot less
<nosrednaekim> cj_: they better than rc2, but not really "production quality" yet
<luca_b> is anyone in KDE 4 at the moment?
<ScottG> I guess a final release doesn't mean polished, just more stable?
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: yes
<ScottG> I am
<nosrednaekim> ScottG: in this case, its kinda a "tech preview"
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: third test for bug 182501: can you see if you can create a folder in dolphin?
<DarkWizzard> It's the first release
<RadiantFire> cj_: there have been huge strides between rc2 and final, but its still a few minutes short of golden brown
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: I can not... that was annoying me yesterday
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: as I said, bug 182501: it's a packaging bug
<ScottG> I can..
<luca_b> ScottG: kubuntu packages or self-made?
<ScottG> kubuntu
<ccoffey> I'm trying to install at the minute, using the debootstrap method. my problem is i have horribly slow internet at the minute, so item like ubuntu-standard and so on will take me hours to download. would the alt cd, or the dvd contain most of the packages i need to install the system. it only occured to me this mrning that the live cd doesn't have many debs on it
<luca_b> ScottG: Hmm... no leftover from old packages?
<luca_b> I wish I knew more how to debug it
<DarkWizzard> ok guys
<DarkWizzard> thanks and bye
<ScottG> no.. I removed old packages before installing final..
<nosrednaekim> ccoffey: no, they don't have very many debs.
<ScottG> I created a new folder without issue :)
<ScottG> in dolphin
<luca_b> ScottG: test #2 - can you install kopete-kde4 and just try creating an account? it doesn't matter which,
<nosrednaekim> ScottG: by right clicking?
<ScottG> ok
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: AFAIK either plugins aren't loaded or something is failing on the way
<ScottG> yes, I right clicked.. is there another way you'd like?
<nosrednaekim> no.... thats fine(for you ;p)
<nosrednaekim> take a look at this poll http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/23304
<luca_b> ScottG: can you put on pastebin your kde4 packages installed?
<ccoffey> nosrednaekim: i don't see ubuntu-standard on the dvd (http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.list/), but  as it's a meta package, can i assume everything it's made up of, is on the dvd? just if you know of hand, i'll check it now myself
<nosrednaekim> ccoffey: I don't really know what is on the DVD
<ccoffey> okie dokie
<ScottG> ok.. in Kopete I just created and connected an AIM account successfully
<ccoffey> nosrednaekim: cheers
<nosrednaekim> ccoffey: but I do think the alternatecd has alot of packages. since you can upgrade that way
<ccoffey> nosrednaekim: aye, looking through an older alt one i have here. I'll grab the cd and dvd in work tomorrow
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: polls on the Internet haven't really a great statistical value
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: I know ;)
<ScottG> how exactly would I go about putting my kde4 installs packages into the pastebin for you? I installed a bunch of random stuff.. by far not a "by the book" install :)
<luca_b> ScottG: to see what's the difference between the lucky one (you) and us (nosrednaekim and me) wrt that issue
<ScottG> I know why, but how was the question :P
<nosrednaekim> ScottG: well, you could do "dpkg -l | grep "4.0" "
<hexdude> hi, if i uncheck "show icons on desktop" in the desktop config thing, my kde desktop disappears altogether and a gnome desktop apears (ubuntu gusty, kde 3.5.8) today is the first time this has happened, anyone know what's up?
<nosrednaekim> ScottG: actually grepping for "gutsy1" gives better results"
<nosrednaekim> hexdude: are you using compiz?
<hexdude> no
<nosrednaekim> hexdude: 0.o wow....
<MilitantPotato> Has anyone else had issues with the Kmenu not launching programs that require root?  It keeps saying the password is incorrect, which it isn't.
<MilitantPotato> in KDE4**
<jussi01> MilitantPotato: yeah, its a known bug afaik
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: yes... its a problem with kdesu, which asks for the root passowrd, of which there is none
<MilitantPotato> Ok cool, yesterday no-one had the issue that mentioned it when I asked
<ScottG> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51765/
<MilitantPotato> Any work-arounds?
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: any admin program just run from krunner with "kdesudo appname"
<hexdude> nosrednaekim: well i dont think so, someone else asked me that, and told me to try kwin --replace, and nothing changed
<alesan> hey any idea how to configure adept so it can also install i386 packages on a 64bit platform?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: ok, I'll continue doing that
<nosrednaekim> hexdude: ok. well, I have never heard of this bug and i've been hanging around here for a while. very weird :)
<hexdude> hehe, well guess my desktop icons are here to stay, at least for a while, it might go away with some future update (im pretty sure it appeared because of some updates yesterday, i cant think of anything else significant ive done since it was working)
<nosrednaekim> hexdude: ok... sorry for the inconvenience
<nosrednaekim> hexdude: this is a very common bug with compiz however.
<nosrednaekim> ScottG: hmm i'm not seeing anything majorly different between our installs
<nosrednaekim> you just have more games ;-)
<hexdude> hmmm, well ill see if i am actually running that or something, im a noob so i could have put it on one day without knowing :)
<ScottG> I wish I had some insight but I really don't
<nosrednaekim> hexdude: if kwin --replace doesn't fix it, you aren't.
<hexdude> ah, ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> ScottG: hmm you have extragear -plasma, but I don't think that would affect anything
<MilitantPotato> Yea that replaces the current window manager with Kwin
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: I have extragear-plasma too
<nosrednaekim> AH!
<ScottG> I kinda went crazy installing kde4 packages indiscriminately..
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: do you have the package "kde4" installed?
<MilitantPotato> whenever I run konsole from alt+f2 i get "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/konsole-kde4'."
<MilitantPotato> it still loads a shell though...
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: no, just the -core
<SSJ_GZ> MilitantPotato: I've seen this too.
<luca_b> MilitantPotato: that's due to the multithreading in krunner I think
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: me too :) but ScottG has it installed..
<ScottG> it's just a meta package..
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: it seems todepend on all kde4 packages
<luca_b> SSJ_GZ: totally OT but I forgot to thank you properly earlier (you were one of the ones who sent me the umeet IRC logs)
<nosrednaekim> so there is a package in there that we are missing
<SSJ_GZ> luca_b: np - I saw your "Thanks!" in the Plasma FAQ :)
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: We need to ask a KDE guru about plugin loading, at least how to track it
<nosrednaekim> that may be the problem.
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: or better, ask a kubuntu packager about their adjustments
<vamsi> Hello. Can somebody please help me with my Firefox/flash player issue?
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: whats the problem'
<vamsi> flash player is installed okay but flash videos are extremely slow
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: i'll ask stidn when he gets back around.
<MilitantPotato> When I try to run KlamAV with peazip as the program to handle archives it gives an error saying -P is no longer a valid option, where does KlamAV store command lines?
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: thanks, and if something comes up, can someone post it to the bug? Since I have to go away soon I'll get back to it tomorrow or later today
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51766/
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: which bug again?
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: and is it launchpad?
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: yes, LP
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: I'll post itin a second
<luca_b> nosrednaekim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/182501
<nosrednaekim> luca_b: great.. ok
<DexterF> hi
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: I see, that hardware should be able to play flash. the video itself is downloading fine I suppose?
<DexterF> installed vmware6 on Feisty, machine has 2.2GHz cpu and a gig of RAM. restoring an XP vm takes about 4-5 minutes with rest of the system idling.
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: yes. video downloads okay. and .avi .mp4 and other videos play fine in kaffeine
<DexterF> same machine but on slackware with vmware5: restore in about 40 sec.
<DexterF> so - what's going on here?
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: two things could be ;) why don't you try vmware5 in kubuntu?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: may be it is a firefox issue? firefox takes up like about 60% of my CPU when i play, say, youtube videos
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: did you try playing them in konqueror?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: i could not get konqueror to play flash. may be some flash plugin issue there
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: kernel's too new for 5 I think. truth is tho I don' t really wanna mess with the computer's setup. I'd rather try and install 6 on slack. what's the other thing?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: i have the nsplugin installed. inspite of that flash does not work in konqueror
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: either the distro or vmware
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: did you try googleing foryour problem?
<MilitantPotato> vamsi: what video card?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: yes. mostly i get flash reinstallation solutions
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: intel 82810e on board graphics card
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: well, I'd pretty much rule out vmware. hence I came here...
<MilitantPotato> vamsi: is compiz running by chance?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: never tried running compiz or beryl or any of that funky stuff as i have only 384mb RAM
<vamsi> sorry, those messages were for MilitantPotato
<MilitantPotato> vamsi: I get the same from compiz ruinning, was just a shot in the dark
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: ok, well, I stay away from vmware and all their stupid keys, etc.so I don't know.
<vamsi> MilitantPotato: hmm. do you have the same graphics card?
<MilitantPotato> No, ATI, which is the source of my problems :(
<MilitantPotato> Have you enabled restricted drivers for your card?
<vamsi> MilitantPotato: sorry to hear that.
<MilitantPotato> Yea, you're telling me.
<vamsi> MilitantPotato: yes. no restricted drivers required for my hardware. that is what the computer says
<Dogface> Hey Guys, I started running Kubuntu (dapper) on an old iMac about 4 months ago... Had just got it running and had a house fire 2 months ago.  Shut down till today... but it won't go back online.  Machine was disconnected and hard drive pulled for a while.  Ideas where I might look to get it to reconnect?
<MilitantPotato> The drive won't read or it won't connect to the net?
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: di you have the gnash flash player installed?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: do not know. let me check
<Dogface> it reads fine...but won't connect to the net
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: no. gnash player is not installed
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: err.
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: do you think i should install gnash player? \
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: no.
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: "stupid keys"...?
<Dogface> Hmmmm... tried to do a time adjustment and it says that 'Connection with su failed."
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: activation keys
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: how do i get flash working in konqueror?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: if flash works fine in konqueror then it must be an issue with firefox
<vamsi> what is the difference between flashplugin-nonfree and libflash-mozplugin?
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: ah, ok. well, I'd prefer an alternative, too. but the only available is VBox, and that failed miserably on many occasions during testing. hence...
<MilitantPotato> I've no idea how I installed flash but it works in konq and firefox
<MilitantPotato> go figure.
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: go into configure konqueror->plugins and enable the flash plugin
<raton>  c'est la :
<raton> aMSN Installer for Tcl/Tk 8.5
<raton> oops
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: libflashplayer.so is already enabled.
<MilitantPotato> raton: are you looking for aMSN?
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: oh <_<
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: anything wrong?
<MilitantPotato> vamsi: have you tried installing flash via firefox and not from the repos?
<MilitantPotato> That's how I went about it now that I recall
<nosrednaekim> vamsi: well... not for me... but I don't know how its not working
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. try  MilitantPotato's idea. uninstall flash and do that
<vamsi> MilitantPotato: doing it now
<Dragon67> help with dhcp
<drcode> hi all
<MilitantPotato> Drag, in what way? Do you need to know where to configure your net?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: uninstalled flashplugin-nonfree
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: but still no use
<drcode> I have install kubuntu 7.10 , I have NVIDIA 5800 card, how can I run aixgl or XGL?
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: flash is working fine in firefox!
<MilitantPotato> No more lag?
<drcode> I try to use some tut , but KDM stop working
<MilitantPotato> vamsi: enable restricted drivers?
<MilitantPotato> err, drcode *
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: lag still present. not fine entirely
<jussi01> !ati | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> drcode: if you have an nvidia, there is no need for XGL, and aiglx is automatically enabled
<vamsi> nosrednaekim: tried restricted drivers but the program says i do not need any restricted drivers
<drcode> k
<MilitantPotato> vamsi: I ment drcode, sorry
<drcode> so how I can get 3d?
<MilitantPotato> drcode: follow that link
<MilitantPotato> drcode: then join #compiz-fusion for help getting it installed on Kubuntu
<Dragon67> help with dhcp please?
<drcode> k
<MilitantPotato> Dragon67: what kind of help?
<drcode> thanx
<ratman> hi
<drcode> I can get both working KDE and compize-fusion?
<drcode> it will not disable kde?
<Dragon67> MilitantPotato: i have run dhcp and config dhcp.conf but when i try to start the dhcp it fail
<MilitantPotato> drcode: it will work fine, it will need the KDE window decorations turned off
<ratman> could anyone help me out with a font problem in kdm?
<drcode> k
<jussi01> !compiz | drcode
<ubotu> drcode: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dragon67> MilitantPotato: i have also config /etc/default/dhcp3-server to which int should be for dhcp but still fail please help
<drcode> k
<drcode> thanx
<MilitantPotato> Dragon67: way over my head, sorry.   Have you tried in #networking  ?
<ratman> i have just installed gutsy and i got super tiny fonts in kdm, any idea?
<Dragon67> no
<nosrednaekim> ratman: xorg dpi is wrong, but I forgot how to fix that
<MilitantPotato> ratman: i had that same problem in Xfce, reconfiguring xserver helped
<ratman> i'm using a xorg.conf from feisty because i got two monitors and i wouldn't like to configure it everything again
<MilitantPotato> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<ratman> quite a strange result! resolution:    99x10 dots per inch, how could i fix it?
<MilitantPotato> Looking into that now :)
<ratman> it says dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (431x2667 millimeters)
<ratman> But in the section monitor i've set  DisplaySize 433 271
<MilitantPotato> http://susefaq.sourceforge.net/faq/kde.html#d0e828
<MilitantPotato> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lindemann> hi..i have Genius Twinwheel FF (steering wheel with pedals). is there any driver for that on (k)ubuntu?
<tekteen> Lindemann: have you tested it?
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: forgot: vmware complains on starting VMs that /dev/rtc isn't available because another program is using it. might be part of the problem, but I wouldn't know what to do about it.
<nosrednaekim> DexterF: what is rtc?
<DexterF> nosrednaekim: hi res timer
<Lindemann> tekteen: it works perfect on windows...
<DexterF> !rtc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DexterF> !timer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> Lindemann: what happens when you put it in the kubuntu computer
<DexterF> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jussi01> !botabuse > DexterF
<administrador> hola algunos de ustedes ha instalado netbeans
<nosrednaekim> Lindemann: try plugging itno kubuntu, I have a feeling you will be pleasantly surprised
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MilitantPotato> Lindemann: http://libff.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<DexterF> jussi01: who maintains the bot?
<Lindemann> tekteen: nothing happens. and there's nothing good in "dmesg". but lights at the wheel are on ..
<RadiantFire> does anyone know of a way to supress the kde crash handler?
<mjwild> what soft can I use to resize many photos at one go
<jussi01> DexterF: the ops do, why?
<tekteen> Lindemann: can you set it up in system settings > keyboard and mouse > joystick
<tekteen> mjwild: gimp
<Lindemann> tekteen: no i can't. there isn't anything in that combobox
<DexterF> jussi01: well if bot dialogs are unwanted here I wonder why the bot doesn't query me right away but answers me right here in the channel.
<tekteen> mjwild: or "convert" for the command line
<MilitantPotato> tekteen: any idea why i can't get over 270* of rotation from my wheel in kubunut?
<DexterF> mjwild: imagemagick. command line, their website has many tutorials
<Tallen> Any pointers on getting my ATI 3850 working, proper (1680x1050) with Kubuntu?
<tekteen> MilitantPotato: no clue. I do not even have a joystick
<DexterF> Tallen: fglrx
<tekteen> Tallen: gutsy?
<Lindemann> MilitantPotato: thank you. reading the wiki :)
<nosrednaekim> mjwild: digikam can also do batch resizes
<MilitantPotato> ATI on linux is struggling at the moment
<DexterF> at the moment? for ages...
<MilitantPotato> Getting better though.
<DexterF> well, yes, since they released the r500/600 specs.
<tekteen> my ati radion works
<DexterF> but who says they're gonna release them for comming chips as well?
<mjwild>  Thanks will play and see how it works
<SSJ_GZ> RadiantFire: Why do you want to do that, may I ask?
<Tallen> tekteen: yes Gutsy.
<DexterF> Tallen: what driver are you using right now?
<DexterF> does it work at all?
<tekteen> Tallen: have you tried the restricted drivers manager
<tekteen> ?
<RadiantFire> SSJ_GZ: nspluginviewer crashes whenever I visit a website that has flash in it
<MilitantPotato> As poorly as ATI is doing these days having good support for the linux users would be a wise move, hopefully they see that.
<SSJ_GZ> RadiantFire: I'm not sure if it can be disabled globally, but you can disable it when launching a specific app by passing a command-line flag.
<RadiantFire> SSJ_GZ: can I get to the launch command for nspluginviewer?
<tekteen> MilitantPotato: I do not know if there are enough of us to count. :-(
<Tallen> DexterF: vesa
<SSJ_GZ> RadiantFire: Ah, OK - that's launched via Konqueror, so I suspect it is hard-coded :/
<RadiantFire> bummer
<MilitantPotato> tekteen: true, because everyone gets nvidia due to the driver mess.
<DexterF> MilitantPotato: lets hope for the best. still will be long before he have feature complete 2D/3D in radeonhd. plus, a lot of people will have to upgrade.
<Tallen> DexterF: I tried following this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, but it doesn't seem to be supported/work.
<tekteen> Tallen: have you tried the restricted drivers manager
<SSJ_GZ> RadiantFire: Might not be, though - try killing and konqueror processes and re-launching with the (IIRC) --no-crash-handler flag
<MilitantPotato> Tallen: you could build the drivers from ATI's website
<davf> Can anyone help me setup kmail-pocket pc sync?
<MilitantPotato> Tallen: not sure if it supports that new of a card though, I'll check.
<DexterF> Tallen: you could try the radeonhd driver, but that only gives 2D, no vid accel, no 3D. so not much better than vesa at all.
<davf> I've install synce-kde
<Tallen> tekteen: yes. It reports "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers".
<SSJ_GZ> RadiantFire: --nocrashhandler
<davf> and synckonnector
<tekteen> Tallen: I suggest you give up. sorry :-(
<DexterF> Tallen: 2d accel. and 3d only via fglrx on this card right now
<RadiantFire> nope, oh well
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: never give up...
<RadiantFire> never surrender..
<DexterF> :D
<MilitantPotato> Tallen: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: :-D
<ratman> hi, i'm back with my resolution problems.
<persen__> after installing kde4 the fonts are really big, everything gets smashed together.. where do i adjust this ?
<tekteen> !resolution | ratman
<ubotu> ratman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<voonte> persen__: Check in System Settings / Appearance
<ratman> it seems that my proble is a nvidia bug
<MilitantPotato> Tallen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<MilitantPotato> That guide worked great for the 6 people I've helped get that ATI driver working
<ratman> when i use the nv driver everything works ok, but when i swith to nvidia the driver asumes that my monitor is 431x2667 millimeter
<ratman> do you know any way to skip the nvidia displaysize guess?
<Tallen> MilitantPotato: Thanks, I will give it a shot.
<MilitantPotato>  bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy  will need to be  	bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy
<voonte> ratman, did you try to set the DisplaySize manually in your xorg.conf?
<MilitantPotato> the  			 				  sudo dpkg -i command will need to change according to the file names in the latest release.
<ratman> it's alreay set, but nvidia ignores it
<voonte> what does your xorg log say about it?
<persen__> voonte, cant find that.. any programname i can type in terminal to start it ?
<voonte> persen__, click the KMenu in the bottom left corner, then select System Settings
<ratman> xorg log says: DPI set to (99, 10); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<ratman> and it's strange because in my xorg i've got: DisplaySize 433 271
<voonte> ratman, what options do you set in your Monitor and Device section in xorg.conf?
<persen__> voonte, theres no "system settings", only "settings" and "system". two separate menus
<ratman> In the monitor section just the DisplaySize
<davf> Anyone familiar with sync-kde?
<ratman> and in the device just "nologo" "true"
<davf> synce-kde? ^
<spiniker> hello i cant get the cube to run on kubuntu
<voonte> persen__, try to start it from the konsole, type system and hit tab
<spiniker> anybody knows how
<voonte> ratman, that's strange
<voonte> ratman, do you have an nvidia card?
<spiniker> nope..
<ratman> yeah, i'm having lots of problems with edid. i've switched from glx-new to glx because edid was not working at all with my monitor
<spiniker> i have enable all of the effects except for the cube
<ubuntu_> hey all just lost both my drives had to boot from cd anyone have any ideas
<ratman> voonte i've got an nvidia card
<voonte> ratman, you could set the dpi manually and see if that works better
<ratman> how could i set the dpi manually?
<spiniker> i created 4 workspaces but ended up having eight
<spiniker> and only two sided screen
<persen__> voonte, ok, now i see it.. thanks.. but i cant adjust it there i think.. the chosen font is 10pt which is fine.
<matyk> hey
<voonte> ratman, make sure you have Option "UseEdidDpi" "false", then set the DPI with    Option   "DPI" "96 x 96"
<ratman> thanks voonte i will try it!
<voonte> persen__, yeah, that's what it shoudl be. Did you set the dpi to a fixed size?
<persen__> tried that to.. its the font in the menus and applications thats way off.
<persen__> icons are sized properly
<voonte> in any particular applications or in all?
<persen__> all
<ratman> voonte, thanks, the dpi trick has worked!
<ratman> you've got a new friend in spain.
<NexaMac> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jpatrick> !es | Tallen
<ubotu> Tallen: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<persen__> voonte, well, not in terminal.. its the size of the menus that are big i guess.
<jpatrick> err ratman ^
<voonte> ratman, awesome :)
<voonte> persen__ did you try to restart the application _after_ you changed the font settings?
<matyk> hey can someone help me with Kaffine player(tv)
<ratman> i'm leaving the channel now, i'm setting up the rest of the system. thanks again.
<persen__> its not the font settings i think, its the settings of the font in the menus and such i think... its probably on the biggest. had this problem before also i think.. but it came back when i installed kde4.
<adz21c> matyk: just describe your problem and someone will help if they can
<matyk> 15:36:54: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/mathew/.kaxtv.ts<
<matyk> 15:36:54: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<matyk> 15:36:54: video_decoder: no plugin available to handle 'XviD'
<matyk> 15:36:54: xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin
<matyk> 15:36:54: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<matyk> i get that when try wacth a channel
<voonte> yeah, and none of the font sizes in System Settings / Appearance are off? You could also check in ~/.kde4/share/config/kdeglobals (i think) and see if any number is off there.
<LjL> !paste | matyk
<ubotu> matyk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<matyk> o sorry
<virus> ello everyone
<virus> can You tell me why extacly i can not upgrade kubuntu in 3rd part components?
<tekteen> virus: hwllo
<virus> i tryed by terminal
<matyk> ok i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51780/  when i try to wacth tv
<PeP`> Hello, I'd like to delete the elements: logout, lock session, change user and execute a command from the K menu but I can't find where to change this..
<matyk> well not that URL but the error message that is there lol
<PeP`> I found how to delete from the applications part ok but not this lower part...
<stdin> virus: telling us what you're trying to do and what you have tried (and what didn't work) would help
<spiniker> anybody knows how to enable the cube?
<virus> i found official info at site of ubuntu about resources to download
<tekteen> PeP`: can kmenuedit do it?
<PeP`> tekteen: NO,that's the point :/
<stdin> PeP`: don't think you can, but ask in #kde to be sure
 * matyk wonders if any one is going to help him
<PeP`> At least it seem slike it can't access that lower part..
<PeP`> ok
<bazhang> spiniker: you have the drivers for your card and ccsm installed?
<spiniker> i didnt do a ccsm
<bazhang> !ccsm | spiniker
<ubotu> spiniker: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Tallen> Wow I am getting 135xx FPS on glxgears with this ATI 3850 using that 8.443 driver. Nifty.
<spiniker> thanks..i did get compizconfig-settings -manager
 * matyk coughs and needs help lol
<matyk> brb
<bazhang> that channel will help you spiniker
<virus> sudo get-app da da da kubuntu-packages...
<virus> smth like that
<virus> (i might make mistake - sorry)
<virus> i found it at official site
<virus> anyway i tried by terminal
<adz21c> matyk: search for xvid packages and install them
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | OT in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 is OUT! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<virus> and dpkg soft was blocked by some jsvs soft
<virus> java*
<Tallen> humm, it appears that the max resolution of this is 1280x1024. Odd. I have the '1680x1050' entry in the Modes line and my monitor is native 1680x1050.
<gorbierd> Hey!
<virus> and here we have format and reinstalation - i thought that it may be an error in instalation
<virus> but it wasn't
<gorbierd> How to activate send file option in Kopete&&
<gorbierd> ?
<virus> java soft upgrade just broke my terminal
<gorbierd> help please
<adz21c> gorbierd: should just be there
<adz21c> gorbierd: what protocol?
<gorbierd> icq
<virus> i tried to get an *deb packages
<gorbierd> don't know exactly
<adz21c> gorbierd: kde kopete?
<gorbierd> yep
<adz21c> gorbierd: kde3*
<gorbierd> yep
<gorbierd> )
<virus> but it seems to be immposiable to instal - there's no an smart packages manager
<adz21c> gorbierd: not implemented
<virus> so now - should i
<gorbierd> can do somethng?
<virus> reinstal it again and add all soft by myself - not by automatic upgrade?
<gorbierd> may be there are some plugins &
<gorbierd> ?
<adz21c> gorbierd: no, it just can't send files with aim/icq, in the kde3, or atleast thats as far as i know
<adz21c> gorbierd: maybe but i doubt it, you could search for them
<gorbierd> strange choose ((
<gorbierd> thank you a lot!
<sigma_1234> are u using kopete?
<gorbierd> yes, by the way may be there are some good alternative?
<virus> can anyone tell me please?
<jpatrick> Guys, KDE 4 support now in #kubuntu-kde4
<bazhang> thanks jpatrick!
<sigma_1234> its probably a bug. i dont think anything better exists
<ScottG> I'm there..
<sigma_1234> kubuntu-kde4
<sigma_1234> jpatrick add that to the topic
<gorbierd> ok thax
<adz21c> sigma_1234: i thought aim file sending didn't work in kopete-kde4
<gorbierd> thanx*
<jpatrick> sigma_1234: it is
<adz21c> kde3 even
<adz21c> i know it does in kde4
<inaety> adz21c: you can send files in the new kopete, however, i'm having issues receiving files
<blekos> hi, anybody knows if it will be possible in future to remove kde 3.5.x and keep the kde 4.00?
<RadiantFire> there is an extremely high probability
<spaci76> hi@ll
<adz21c> inaety: ditto
<inaety> adz21c: :/
<mroth_> hello?
<adz21c> hi
<mroth_> cool, the irc function in kubuntu worked easier than in straight ubuntu.
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4.0 is OUT! Support in #kubuntu-kde4 | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KTD | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken
<adz21c> :)
<mroth_> quick question (hopefully): i've managed to make my wireless cards dissappear from the right-click menu in the kubuntu network manager resident function. how do i get 'em back?
<sparr_> i added an entry to /etc/hosts, how can i flush whatever cache might be holding the old looked-up values for a domain?
<virus> ok so
<virus> how many time it will take to
<virus> make some bug fixex in this area
<virus> which i wrote about?
<virus> and why no one put som package manager as SMART PACKAGE MANAGER
<virus> stright in to Instalation of
<virus> new kubuntu?
<ronnie> hi all, I'm trying to setup guarddog in kubuntu as a firewall but not sure what to allow to connect to web, would it be called, DNS?  My SQL? my connection it through cable,thx
<virus> what's the ponit of releasing a KDE version of ubuntu, without the same - major aplications?
<mroth_> virus kubuntu and ubuntu are different operating systems. they will have different software suites.
<virus> ok
<virus> but i'm askin' about this
<virus> package manager
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mixed> anyone here that uses Quake III know how to update punk buster manually?
<Mefistofele> I can' t install kdepim-kde4 ... adept says it breaks
<Algyz> systemsettings-kde4: Depends: kdebase-runtime-data but it is not installable
<mroth_> virus if you prefer to use ubuntu's package manager, it is called Synaptic. you can install synaptic and its dependencies automatically by typing sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Algyz> :(
<virus> in my opinion it's mistake to release a distro without a solution so important...
<Algyz> I cannot install kde 4
<virus> i tried - it's unworking, why?
<LjL> !kde4 | Algyz
<ubotu> Algyz: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<virus> it's no about dependences
<theunixgeek_> Any official KDE developers here?
<mroth_> virus what is the error message you recieve
<parkin> virus whats wrong with adept installer and adept package manager?
<virus> all my F**king terminal is bloked
<virus> by
<sparr_> theunixgeek_: assume not.
<virus> official release of java soft
<LjL> !enter | virus
<ubotu> virus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> virus you would want #suse for the smart package manager
<virus> is it working on kubuntu?
<mroth_> virus, hit ctrl+alt+f1 for a terminal if your virtuals are not working right now.
<mroth_> virus to come back to kde use f4 ...of f6?
<virus> ok, is it stopping all process?
<mroth_> no it won't stop processes, it will just kick you into a terminal. its actually ctrl alt f7 to return to your X server.
<virus> because terminal - before he shouting himself - tellin me that some proccesses are already in run
<virus> this procceses are probably java packages instalation
<virus> i think that polish developer had broke smth
<virus> i can not find a number of this error
<virus> but its another one the same situation
<virus> few mates have da same sh*t
<bazhang> virus: what system? 7.10? how are you installing java? via automatix?
<virus> yep
<virus> don't ask me - official
<bazhang> automatix virus?
<virus> packages of 3rd part are with it
<virus> an command line was taken from ubuntu site
<virus> so i guess there are some stuff prepaird by cannonical developers...
<Bandit12> hey guys, anyone know of any cross platform (kubuntu/vista) folder encryption  software?
<bazhang> virus: my guess would user error in this case; especially if automatix is involved
<bazhang> Bandit12: truecrypt?
<bazhang> !info truecrypt
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> arg
<virus> and i think, that if some about 25 peoples had the same problem it is not a 'human error'
<user_> hello all.  Can anyone help me?  I need to view my Windows partition to transfer files, but when I click on that partition in "media:/", HAL refuses me to view files.  What can I do?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585578&highlight=truecrypt Bandit12
<virus> anyway i will instal ubuntu again and i will wait patiently for another one release
<bazhang> virus: please pastebin your sources list (not here in the channel)
<bazhang> !paste | virus
<ubotu> virus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mroth_> virus try to install the java package from source if the sources list isn't working for you.
<bazhang> mroth_: I fear he was using automatix
<WorgiL> hi everyone, how can i start sp a
<virus> i woudl like to show all that but in moment i'm working at win $hit platform :(
<WorgiL> hi everyone, how can i start asp and aspx on ubuntu server ?
<bazhang> !language | virus
<ubotu> virus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> WorgiL: .net?
<WorgiL> yes
<WorgiL> bazhang: can i do ?
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/running-aspnet-applications-in-debian-and-ubuntu-using-xsp-and-mono.html like this WorgiL?
<virus> ok, does DVD version of kubuntu v7.10 contains all that problematic stuff?
<virus> i mean SMART package manager
<WorgiL> bazhang: when i install it, can i see http://www.mersinhaberci.com ?
<bazhang> not sure WorgiL sorry
<WorgiL> thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<bazhang> virus: please paste your sources list to pastebin thanks
<Tallen> If in the xorg.log under 'Supported Vesa Video Modes' section the resolution for the screen (1680x1050) is not listed what does that mean? I am getting the feeling the ATI 8.443.1 does not support most widescreen modes. That seem possibly correct?
<shadowh511> good morning all
<pharaon> hi
<shadowh511> i found the best splash screen ever
<shadowh511> to get it google canoical usplash
<bazhang> nice
<shadowh511> it looks kinda like osx
<bazhang> there is a new channel for kde4 and kubuntu...
<shadowh511> butwith the canonical logo
<bazhang> sweet
<shadowh511> kde looks like windows
<hdvalence> shadowh511: I disagree. But everyone has their own opinion, of course
<shadowh511> i agree to that statement
<Tallen> FYI; latest ATI driver does not support Widescreen (1680x1050) resolution. Wonderful. http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_712_linux.html#183417
<lovre> hi all
<Tallen> Looks like its back to XP for me, until ATI gets the 3850 driver where it needs to be. So sad.
<lovre> im so angry, K3B destroys about 80% of the discs i try to burn. Is there any better software for cd/dvd burning for kubuntu?
<kadam> Good morning everyone!  The sun's out, I'm feelin' good, got my coffee... Now, I need to solve this...  I can get dual monitors working very easily (clone view) at home, but when I connect to the projector at school I can see the cloned view during boot time, and then the projector stops displaying by the time the splash screen shows...  Can anyone advise me how I can ensure the functionality of the projector come presentation time
<kadam> tomorrow?  I was _supposed_ to present on Friday :/
<bazhang> lovre: what brand media?
<lewix> hi
<jussi01> !dualhead | kadam
<ubotu> kadam: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lewix> does someone her have issues with his sound
<lewix> my sound just work for a few minutes
<kadam> jussi01: thank you, I'll scope that...
<lovre> bazhang: why does it matter? Media is Verbatim
<jussi01> !xinerama | kadam
<ubotu> kadam: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<fester225> Before my Kubuntu box crashed I used to use Samba and NFS to look at my network. Now I've reloaded them and can't find either. Where are they?
<lewix> it's just freezes /////most likely if I'm watching streaming videos
<lewix> on youtube or whatever
<lewix> I've been trying to fix it for a while now
<lovre> bazhang: i cant rely on my burner (even tho its new), because most of cd/dvd's dont get to finish
<lewix> everytime It happens, I kill artsd
<bazhang> lovre: k3b works flawlessly for me--that would be one variable to investigate--what speed are you burning at, do you have it do a file check afterwards and a few others as well
<lewix> and I don't know how to restart it
<parkin> lewix my firefox freezes often when im on youtube
<parkin> have to terminate and restart it
<kadam> jussi01: I need cloned view...
<lewix> parkin, me too...and I heard tha on linux we don't need to restart
<lewix> but that's all I keep on doing
<lovre> bazhang: burn speed is set to Auto, no filechecking afterwards
<lewix> and it's annoying
<lovre> bazhang: it just says "Error" and thats it, i trow it away
<lovre> bazhang: sometimes it burns, but most times no
<lovre> bazhang: should i set the speed by hand, instead of auto?
<bazhang> lovre: data, audio cd iso files what are you burning, and setting the speed lower and checking the difference might help--are these cd-r dvd-r or the -rw or +r?
<lovre> bazhang: i just realized i cant set the speed manually, it has only one option, and that is Auto
<eml> I'm trying to mount an .iso file, I *think* it's a DVD. sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 (or udf) <isofile> <mountpoint> should work right?
<lovre> im burnin simple data
<fester225> Before my Kubuntu box crashed I used to use Samba and NFS to look at my network. Now I've reloaded them and can't find either. Where are they?
<bazhang> lovre: that is odd--dvd-r/cd-r?
<kadam> jussi01: The thing is that I have clone view working at home; but at school it doesn't work on the projectors.  I can't fathom why this would be, and I can't exactly test it out until tomorrow, presentation day...
<lovre> dvd+r
<lovre> bazhang: 16x certified
<Lindemann> eml: "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point -o loop" is just enough both for dvd image and regular cd image..
<lovre> bazhang: ok, i got the menu for speed working, imma try with 4x now
<lovre> brb
<bazhang> lovre: hmm I use dvd-r with out any problems--cannot remember the last fail I had see if you can get lower speed as another workaround
<lovre> bazhang: brb with results of low speed burning...
<bazhang> lovre: okay
<eml> Lindemann, Yeah I thought so too, but it tells me to specify filesystem type. I tried both -t iso9660 and -t udf but none of them works.
<Lindemann> eml: may be the image is broken or..it's not an image :)
<lewix> parkin, so are we the only one in the same situation
<acme64> hey
<acme64> so i installed the kde4 version off the live cd to a seperate hdd, i turned off the grub loader cuz i figured i didn't need it. Booted to the hdd and it says missing operating system
<acme64> what did i do wrong?
<bazhang> no grub?
<Silouck> im trying to save a cd audio but when i drag a mp3 file says the format isnt supported
<fester225> I loaded Samba and NFS to look at my network and can't find either. Where are they?
<acme64> well i got windows on here and its on 2 seperate drives, so do i really need grub?
<bazhang> acme64: you want to boot linux without grub?
<acme64> i cant?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/67219-running-linux-without-grub.html acme64
<bazhang> acme64: that is for fedora, not certain that ubuntu has the same option--but yeah you need grub
<acme64> but, i dont wanna overwrite my bootloader for windows
<acme64> thats what i was tryin to avoid :/
<eml> Lindemann, Well, I don't know how to open it if it's not an image :P
<Lindemann> eml: have you tried to open it in "mc"?
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu acme64
<eml> Lindemann, I'll try that
<bazhang> that should work for gutsy as well acme64
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723 and here acme64
<eml> Lindemann, mc tells me it's not in iso9660 format
<eml> So no luck there
<Lindemann> eml: i suspect that the file is corrupted :(
<eml> Hmm, it should not be :[
<bazhang> acme64: that get you started? :}
<acme64> diggin through now, thanks
<bazhang> no worries :}
<eml> Lindemann, Ah well I worked it out, ogle can play it
<Lindemann> eml: congrats :)
<eml> -.-
<crsn> hi, what is the file in ubuntu/kubuntu to edit to accept incoming X11 connections?
<crsn> I dont see it
<matyk> hey... i was trying to get dual montoir to work which lead to two blank screens
<matyk> so i went in recovery and delted the xorg.conf
<matyk> i got my screen back but
<Thylio> I have kubuntu whit KDE 3,5. How do i update it to KDE 4?
<matyk> when i try to get into the montoir and display
<matyk> says error
<LjL> !kde4 > Thylio    (Thylio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<user01> hallo
<matyk> hallo
<Thylio> Thx
<user01> ich will nvidia treiber unter kubuntu installen. kann mir da jemand helfn?
<jpatrick> !de | user01
<ubotu> user01: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LjL> !es | user01
<ubotu> user01: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<LjL> yeah, es
<matyk> lol
<Tallen> user01: eh? English please.
<user01> f.u.
<matyk> i have a majour problem opening montoir & display in Kubuntu
<matyk> lol LjL imagine if that ment something in his language
<Chousuke> well the assumption is that it was english
<LjL> matyk: but i know it didn't, it know it was german, and can read german. i'm just so used to giving !es that i gave him !es automatically
<fester225> I loaded Samba and NFS to look at my network and can't find either. Where are they?
<fdoving> f and t are close on the keyboard :)
<matyk> lol
<matyk> anyways can any of you help
<matyk> i deleted xorg.conf in recovery then rebooted and it gave me my screen back but i cant go in monoir and display
<matyk> says something about old 3rd party modules lying around
<matyk> which is a lie
<fester225> How do I look at my network from Kubuntu?
<matyk> and an error ocurrd during last KDE upgrade i didnt upgrade ..
<mixed> exit
<all> I normaly go on a channel with SwiftSwitch, why can't I go on it now?
<senseijr> hallo
<matyk> hey still doesnt work
 * matyk :( needs help
<MilitantPotato> How do you resize plasmids?
<MilitantPotato> er, widgets
<mixed> !mp3
<matyk> "An error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module"
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matyk> and i aint upgraded
<muesli> MilitantPotato: there's a little handle next to the widget when you hover it
<muesli> (an arrow)
<muesli> click it, move the mouse up and down
<draik> Hello all
<matyk> is the KDE4 upgrade reccomeneded?
<muesli> no
<MilitantPotato> ah sweet, ty muesli
<MilitantPotato> wow it needs AA badly
<matyk> bugy?
<SSJ_GZ> matyk: http://software-libre.rudd-o.com/KDE_4.0.0_emergency_FAQ#Is_KDE_4.0.0_Suitable_For_Regular_End-Users.3F
<muesli> yeah and not complete
<hydrogen> hey its a muesli!
<muesli> hah
<muesli> hey hydrogen
<matyk> ah ok
<matyk> back to my problem i want to change my screen res but can't
<muesli> try krandrtray
<muesli> start it and you should see a little systray icon
<muesli> right-click it
<MilitantPotato> SSJ_GZ: great link
<SSJ_GZ> MilitantPotato: thanks :)  And thanks to Rudd-o for wiki-fying it :)
<lovre> bazhang: you here
<hydrogen> compositing window managers that don't suck are pretty fun to use :)
<hydrogen> kwin4 is a good deal nicer to use than compiz
<muesli> agreed
<draik> I have a few users on my new laptop. Where do I put an app that I want all to share?
<hydrogen>  /usr/local probably
<draik> What do I put for the install path?
<muesli> it's available for everyone automatically?
<hydrogen> if you are not installing from apt
<draik> Thank you hydrogen
<draik> I'm not
<matyk> i suppose ... that will do but i want to get the prooper conf thing back
<draik> hydrogen: "No write permissions on the install directory
<muesli> draik: sudo make install
<lovre> bazhang: the burning at 4x was sucessfull, but that reminds me of another problem. Even when burning is successful, until i eject the DVD, my whole computer freezes for a few seconds, then unfreezes, then freezes again, and repeats that forever. K3B is giving me some hard time :(
<draik> muesli: I'm installing Uplink. It's a GUI install
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ?
<muesli> start the installer as root then
<draik> muesli: ./uplink
<draik> Would that allow my user accounts access?
<muesli> no
<draik> Then I can't
<muesli> cause /usr/local is only writable by root
<matyk> http://mathewkeeton.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/pics/snapshot1.png
<matyk> need a fix for that lol
<lovre> is kde4 out yet?
<hydrogen> you can run it as your user
<hydrogen> you just can't install it as the user
<muesli> matyk: did you click the admin mode button?
<draik> I need something that can be written by all users and can be accessed just the same
<MilitantPotato> lovre: yes, its not complete though, as is to be expected
<muesli> draik: well you could make the install dir writable by everyone
<muesli> but really, then the program is broken
<muesli> the program should run from /usr/local
<lovre> MilitantPotato: how do i install it?
<muesli> but should write to each user's home directory
<lovre> MilitantPotato: or upgrade to it
<MilitantPotato> !kde4 | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MilitantPotato> lovre: I'd try the live CD first, it's pretty lacking in features and stability
<draik> I guess I will install it separately on each profile
<muesli> draik: i think you misunderstand the problem
<lovre> MilitantPotato: can i easily upgrade from adept?
<muesli> draik: just install it as root once
<muesli> and then each user will be able to use it
<lovre> MilitantPotato: or do i need to do another inallation
<draik> muesli: Thanks. That's what I needed.
<muesli> draik: that's what we're trying to say since 10 minues ;-)
<MilitantPotato> lovre: yea, follow those links ubotu put out
<MilitantPotato> lovre: it does some annoying things to KDE3.5 for me though
<lovre> MilitantPotato: im downloading live cd.
<lovre> MilitantPotato: if i install kde4 over kde3.5, and if i install kde4 on clean partition, will there be any differences between those two?
<draik> muesli: As I just did it through root, it automatically suggested /usr/local/games/uplink
<muesli> yeah sounds fine
<muesli> lovre: no, not really. you actually don't install it over kde 3.5, you install it parallely
<muesli> and then you can choose when logging in
<reaperdragon> hello
<lovre> muesli: so, if i want kde4, i have to make a fresh install and configure everything again, and install all my software again...?
<muesli> no?
<WorgiL> i installed asp.net 2.0. When i want open some pages, it starting donwload. How can i solve ? can anyone help me http://turkishzen.com/deneme/yonetim/login_pass.asp it is page.
<muesli> you install it parallely as mentioned
<reaperdragon> can anyone give me some advice on how to get some nice graphic effects for kd4
<draik> "Could not initialize SDL Video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual." What does this mean?
<jpatrick> !kde4 > reaperdragon
<lovre> draik: maybe sdl library is not installed?
<muesli> sounds more like opengl ain't available to me
<muesli> but i could be wrong there
<lovre> dunno
<lovre> muesli: im not sure what you mean parralely? you mean so i can choose which to use when loging in?
<muesli> lovre: yes
<flowers> hello everyone
<lovre> muesli: what about new software versions, if any come with kde4
<muesli> the same
<muesli> you can choose which one to run
<muesli> you get both versions in the menu
<flowers> topic?
<muesli> so you can run konqueror4 in kde3 and vice versa, konqueror3 in kde4
<lovre> muesli: i see. And how much disc space does it require?
<reaperdragon> kd4 isn't that great yet to be honest
<reaperdragon> let it update itself
<reaperdragon> and let more users use it
<reaperdragon> then you will see alot of great things happen on it
<reaperdragon> it just recently came out
<lovre> what do you think, when will it be complete, bugwise?
<santikiri> Escriba el texto aquí....haber si alguien me orienta es compatible tener los dos sistemas operativos , es decir windows xp y ubuntu
<reaperdragon> well right now just a few bugs
<reaperdragon> nothing bad
<lovre> minor?
<muesli> lovre: as a normal user you might want to wait till 4.1 probably
<reaperdragon> nothing that will break you heart
<lovre> muesli: i see..
<MilitantPotato> Annoying but minor lovre here
<dorkface> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<reaperdragon> i enjoy it
<santikiri> alguien que hable español??
<MilitantPotato> I can't launch anything that requires root from the Kmenu, very few widgets/applets, but otherwise it's decent
<lovre> does it behave better with compiz? cuz i have some bugs with compiz&kde3.5
<muesli> it basically comes with kwin4
<MilitantPotato> I really like the new dolphin, even though they nerfed konq
<muesli> which i see superior to any compiz / beryl
<MilitantPotato> It seems like they made konq for browsing, and dolphin for local files
<draik> lovre: Would you know which SDL library I need? Seems that I have quite a few installed, but not the -devs
<lovre> where can i check kwin4, i have never heard of it
<muesli> well
<muesli> you will run it when installing kde4
<muesli> it's the default window manager
<lovre> draik: you dont need the devs to run
<muesli> just like kwin3 used to be for kde3
<lovre> i see
<muesli> lovre: just go to the system settings, desktop
<draik> lovre: Right. I have the others installed, not -devs
<MilitantPotato> i prefer compiz over the included desktop effects
<muesli> lovre: there enable the "desktop effects"
<MilitantPotato> I'm probably alone there though.
<lovre> i have some bugs with compiz, the tray icons are flying on the desktop, and sometimes it crashes
<blekos> !kde > blekos
<MilitantPotato> I have the same bugs with Kwin4 as compiz.
<lovre> muesli: i dont see "desktop effects" there
 * MilitantPotato curses ATI.
<lovre> muesli: maybe cuz compiz is installed?
<reaperdragon> i dont see it either
<reaperdragon> and im on a fresh install
<MilitantPotato> if you installed KDE4-core only you'll need a couple other packages i think
<reaperdragon> can u tell me them
<reaperdragon> or an idea
<lovre> ffs, why does my comp freeze when burning is over, until i eject cd---
<MilitantPotato> let me check, i spent 30 mins going through the packages
<reaperdragon> ok thank you very much
<reaperdragon> lover that sounds like a  simply config what type of burner you using
<flowers> i have a question about hal, would anyone mind helping me out? i dont' want to throw off the channels topic
<stdin> flowers: probably better off asking in #ubuntu-devel
<acactown> hello
<flowers> stdin: i'll try there thanks
<Silouck> cant add mp3 files to create an audio cd in k3bm, says format not supported, any help?
<Silouck> i get this:  Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<Silouck> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<flowers> does anyone know how to make a usb drive mount automatically? i need to manually mount it every time i boot
<stdin> Silouck: install "libk3b2-extracodecs" (Gutsy) "libk3b2-mp3" (Feisty)
<MilitantPotato> reaperdragon: no idea man, sorry.
<TimS> Could anyone tell me why when my DVD drive and DVDs are capeable of 16x, it only burns arround 4-6x
<TimS> 8x now
<draik> TimS: It's because you have it set to Auto. You can specify 16x if you want.
<TimS> I have it set to 16x actualy.
<stdin> depends on what speed the data is accessed from your hard drive too
<draik> Then I'm out.
<MilitantPotato> I've never had a 16x burn go at 16x
<MilitantPotato> It always seems to go a fair bit slower, windows and linux
<TimS> Ah, stdin, that could be it, I am copying a DVD, but its copied to an ISO first, then burning the iso
<draik> My full dvds burn in under 3 minutes. I don't check the speed since its been obviously quicker than when I was using windows.
<Silouck> stdin: i continue getting the same message
<draik> Full dual layers burned in just under 5 minutes.
<stdin> Silouck: you have to restart k3b after installing the package
<corinth> Amarok skips a few seconds ahead into the song instead of playing from the very beginning unless started manually. I've had this problem on different installations/distrobutions. Help?
<draik> My error message persists. ~~~Xlib:    extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".~~~
<draik> ~~~Could not initialize SDL Video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual.~~~
<lewix> hi
<draik> What am I missing?
<MilitantPotato> drivers?
<draik> I'm using ATI.
<MilitantPotato> Joy :)
<draik> For the video driver
<MilitantPotato> which ones?
<MilitantPotato> 7.11 from ATI's website or the repo?
<draik> Let me check
<draik> repo
<MilitantPotato> you don't have AIGLX support
<draik> How do I get it?
<MilitantPotato> I know for compiz you need XGL
<draik> I've not had ATI before, this is my first.
<MilitantPotato> You could install the ones from ATI's site and deal with the bugs
<draik> or?
<MilitantPotato> or Install XGL, although I've no idea if KWIN4 works with it
<lovre> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MilitantPotato> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> xserver-xgl is the package
<MilitantPotato> you'll lose the shutdown/restart/suspend buttons in the logout screen
<lovre> what is the best alternative to K3B?
<emilsedgh> alternative to K3B?
<emilsedgh> whats the matter with k3b?
<MilitantPotato> GnomeBaker maybe?
<MilitantPotato> whats the matter with k3b? +1
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lovre> i have many problems with k3b, it ruins 90% of my DVD-s
<lovre> :(
<MilitantPotato> Burn slower :)
<lovre> i did
<MilitantPotato> Update your DVD drives firmware?
<lovre> i tried at 6x now, it doesnt even start burning data, it just says Error, and dvd is not usable
<MilitantPotato> ouch
<lovre> MilitantPotato: you thing that would solve the problem?  its not old
<lovre> im crazy cuz this, need to burn some DVDs, and im just filling my trash can
<lovre> with dvds
<draik> MilitantPotato: I install xserver-xgl and it still gives me the same error message
<MilitantPotato> Logout and backin draik
<draik> What bugs am I to expect with the drivers from ATi's site?
<draik> Restart X once I'm logged out?
<MilitantPotato> Video flickering/tearing with desktop effects enabled in KWIN and Compiz
<MilitantPotato> Verrrry bad lag when browsing in firefox with compiz/desktop effects
<draik> I don't use compiz
<MilitantPotato> Desktop effects does the same
<draik> I loved beryl, but that's gone
<MilitantPotato> in Kwin
<MilitantPotato> beryl got picked up in compiz-fusion, sorta
<lewix> ok
<lewix> what's a symlink
<lewix> how do I know the kubuntu version im using
<draik> I tried it, but didn't care for it so now it's all just kwin
<MilitantPotato> draik: the only downside to XGL i've found is it uses more memory and messes up the logout screen
<MilitantPotato> give XGL a try before messing with the drivers, and make a backup before trying the drivers if you decide too
<lovre> if i install a cd burner thats made for gnome, will it work on dke
<draik> Hmmm
<lovre> kde
<MilitantPotato> Rolling back to the repo drivers has caused issues for some people
<MilitantPotato> lovre: you'll probably need to install a large portion of gnome
<draik> I just logged out, then restart X. I entered my password and now I don't have the splash screen with everything loading. It's just sitting there with it's pretty background and the mouse.
<MilitantPotato> but I'm just guessing.
<lovre> MilitantPotato: so what am i going to do now.... trow my comp trough window..
<romunov> any tips on how to upgrade to the new kde?
<romunov> if that's recommended at all...
<parkin> see topic^
<MilitantPotato> lovre: I'd try a firmware update, especially if it's a new drive, and maybe get some decent DVD's, like Verbatim
<lovre> MilitantPotato: i got Verbatim
<MilitantPotato> romunov: not recommended, but easy to do
<lovre> MilitantPotato: and k3b is destroying my verbatims :(
<draik> I use a memorex burner with memorex dvds. Never had an issue
<lovre> MilitantPotato: why update if its new?
<parkin> romunov: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<ScorpKing> stdin: you here?
<stdin> ScorpKing: yeah
<romunov> parkin: thanks, i'll check it out
<ScorpKing> stdin: just wanna say thanks for helping with the kde4 packages for kubuntu. it's really appreciated. :D
<MilitantPotato> lovre: because new drives are far from programmed right, many will make loads of coasters untill a firmware update fixes it.
<draik> MilitantPotato: Ok. I got nothing. It's sitting there and not loading.
<MilitantPotato> lovre: do some googling on your drive, see if it's a common problem
<DrVince> How could I reverse my primary and secondary display?
<stdin> ScorpKing: no problem :)
<ScorpKing> :)
<draik> ...? I just got taken back to the login screen
<MilitantPotato> draik: is composite set to 0 in your xorg.conf ?
<Greenery> i have problems with my KDE4, I can't load to KDE4 nor can I load KDE4 apps in KDE 3.5. It keeps showing crash handler
<draik> Wish I could tell you, but I'm locked out from accessing anything here
<MilitantPotato> ctrl+alt+f1
<MilitantPotato> is this on a 2nd computer draik>?
<draik> Yes
<draik> It's on the laptop
<MilitantPotato> ctrl+alt+f7 i believe brings you back to the desktop
<MilitantPotato> ok
<MilitantPotato> do ctrl+alt+f1
<MilitantPotato> login
<MilitantPotato> then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> Section "Extensions"
<MilitantPotato> 	Option		"Composite"	"disable"
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<MilitantPotato> that should be somewhere in it, bottom probably?
<draik> CTRL+ALT+F1 does nothing.
<draik> I am staring at my login screen
<TimS> Whats the command to extract a DVD to an iso?
<draik> Got it
<draik> Console login
<MilitantPotato> yea
<Autoscum> Hello, everyone! :)
<MilitantPotato> Hello Autoscum
<Autoscum> I got a problem with "Add/Remove Programs," it won't let me make any changes...
<MilitantPotato> KDE4?
<Autoscum> It doesn't ask me for my password.
<Autoscum> I think.. :)
<Autoscum> I got 7.10
<MilitantPotato> did you go about installing KDE4?
<Autoscum> No.
<Autoscum> I just installed the system and nothing else. :p
<Autoscum> Whatever comes with the 7.10 is here.
<Autoscum> =)
<draik> MilitantPotato: Seems that I have nothing more than a zoomed-in look of a small section to the login. Nothing moves. It asked for my UN, then PW and then I have my last login. That's all. I see nothing else.
<MilitantPotato> try kdesudo adept_installer in a shell
<MilitantPotato> shift+page down
<Greenery> stdin: could u help me with my KDE4?
<MilitantPotato> oh wait
<MilitantPotato> in ctrl+alt+f1 draik?
<Autoscum> Didn't work, MilitantPotato
<draik> Yes
<MilitantPotato> draik: did you login?
<stdin> Greenery: /join #kubuntu-kde4
<Greenery> ok thanks
<dorkface> Does the startup sound have to be an .ogg file?
<draik> I got it now. It seems that 1280x768 is being displayed on 800x600
<MilitantPotato> draik: is it the GUI login or a black screen?
<Viperno_175598> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7572736 please donate, i will donate back
<draik> MilitantPotato: I am looking at the xorg.conf file
<Viperno_175598> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7572736 please donate, i will donate back
<draik> It's all messed up
<MilitantPotato> Any mods?
<Autoscum> So, anyone else have any other ideas?
<draik> I see block faces
<Autoscum> wow, k-lined
<draik> hearts
<MilitantPotato> draik: when you hit ctrl+alt+f1 does a black screen come up with a login prompt?
<Autoscum> Repeat: I got a problem with "Add/Remove Programs," it won't let me make any changes... It doesn't even ask me for my password...
<draik> Black background, but the faces are either in various colors
<MilitantPotato> Autoscum: sudo killall adept_installer
<MilitantPotato> then try again
<draik> Yes, I logged in, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Autoscum> Okay. :)
<lovre> erm, i dont know how to update firmware, there is only .exe format on official webpage
<lovre> ??
<draik> I am looking at the file right now, but it's all messed up
<Autoscum> Didn't work again, MilitantPotato... :/
<MilitantPotato> lovre: have a windows computer handy?
<MilitantPotato> draik: all mess up as in..?
<MilitantPotato> Autoscum: tried a reboot yet?
<Autoscum> Yeah...
<draik> I am seeing hearts and block faces
<lovre> MilitantPotato: yes. should i upgrade from windows?
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: from konsole run kdesudo adept_installer
<pauljw> lovre: if you don't know what you're doing, don't mess with firmware updates or you might end up with a doorstop for a computer.
<draik> I got it now, though. I hope.
<MilitantPotato> lovre: if they only have an EXE, yes
<Autoscum> ScorpKing: I already tried that...
<draik> Where am I to find the section I am to modify?
<MilitantPotato> draik: probably near the bottom.
<MilitantPotato> Section "Extensions"
<MilitantPotato> 	Option		"Composite"	"disable"
<MilitantPotato> EndSection
<MilitantPotato> is what it should read
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: did it show any errors or messages?
<draik> I don't see it
<stdin> Autoscum:  no need for konsole, press Alt-F2
<lovre> MilitantPotato: what are the riscs of cd/dvd drive firmware update?
<Autoscum> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-george" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. That's what the console echoes.
<stdin> that's normal for kdesudo
<Autoscum> Okay, but it still doesn't work...
<ali> hello
<stdin> Autoscum: does it say anything else?
<MilitantPotato> lovre: I'm sure all that is located on the website
<Autoscum> I need to install the Firefox Web Browser and Adept doesn't find it. I find it in the Adept Installer, but that won't work...
<Autoscum> Err, just a second, stdin.
<MilitantPotato> lovre: I guess if the PC crashes during a flash it could break the burner..?
<Autoscum> Nope, it just says it created lists.
<lovre> MilitantPotato: yes, that should be true.
<lovre> MilitantPotato: what do you think how long does it take?
<MilitantPotato> Mine took about 3 mins
<lovre> MilitantPotato: ill try it. Going to windows now... cya later
<MilitantPotato> make sure you kill every program you can
<MilitantPotato> in task manager.
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: maybe try sudo apt-get update again. somehow that rings a bell..
<MilitantPotato> virus scanner especially
<draik> MilitantPotato: I'm restarting
 * ScorpKing thinks..
<draik> I can't make heads or tails of anything
<lovre> MilitantPotato: howbout loging in safemode?
<lovre> or no
<MilitantPotato> draik: ok, see if logging into KDE3 gives you a black screen
<MilitantPotato> I wouldn't lovre
<draik> I don't have kde4
<lovre> MilitantPotato: ok, thanx, ill be back soon
<Autoscum> ScorpKing: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<draik> I don't have the kubuntu scrolling screen
<Autoscum> I'll restart X and try again. :)
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: close adept
<Autoscum> Oh
<Autoscum> Right. =D
<Autoscum> Reading package lists... Done
<Autoscum> And it ends.
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: now try it again
<ScorpKing> adept that is
<Autoscum> Still nothing...
<Autoscum> o.0
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: are you the only user on that box?
<Autoscum> Yeah, it's a newly installed system.
<Autoscum> Just 30 minutes ago.
<ScorpKing> Autoscum: that's weird and i'm out of ideas :(
<Autoscum> Yeah...
<Autoscum> :(
<nwps> can anyone help; i just moved from gentoo to hardy alpha 3. i have a encrypted partition from gentoo that uses cryptoloop, but i can't seem to be able to mount it on kubuntu. cryptoloop and aes-generic modules are loaded, but i still get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type". any ideas?
<faris> Hello, When i connect to my yahoo account in kopete it connects for about 2 seconds then remote host closes connection ny help?
<stdin> nwps: hardy help only in #ubuntu+1
<Autoscum> Well - adept said that the mozilla-firefox package was installed and I told it (Adept) to uninstall it after which it crashed and started fooling around...
<kanibal> how do you download programs in kde4 since the adept manager wants a root password?
<ScorpKing> nwps: you have to modprobe cryptoloop first and then sudo losetup -e <sypher> .....and the rest. it might be that the defult encryption isn't the same on kubuntu
<faris> <kanibal> cant u just use command line
<jhutchins> !kdesu | kanibal
<ubotu> kanibal: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stdin> kanibal: /join #kubuntu-kde4
<faris> <kanibal> this happend to me I made a root password which might be insecure but yea
<stdin> don't do that....
<kanibal> ok
<faris> as i said insecure
<jhutchins> faris: There are other problems as well.  If you run gui apps as root you're likely to make problems for yourself.
<root324> hi
<MilitantPotato> draik: any news?
<jhutchins> See the above link for examples.
<Autoscum> MilitantPotato: Update: I can remove packages, but not add any...
<Autoscum> Does that ring any bells?
<faris> <jhutchins> i see I really do this anyway
<jhutchins> nwps: Did you try specifying the filesystem type?
<jhutchins> nwps: Is the filesystem listed in /proc/filesystems?
<jussi01> !tab > faris
<Autoscum> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BluesKaj> I don't understand why kde4 asks for a root pw upon launching GUI apps anyway ...why is this ?
<XBehave> firefox flash doesnt have sound anymore , it did earlier today how do i fix it?
<Autoscum> XBehave: Re-install the plugin.
<XBehave> reinstall isnt that abit drastic
<MilitantPotato> XBehave: tried a reboot?
<Autoscum> XBehave: It's the ultimate problem solver. :)
<XBehave> was sorto hoping for an actual solution but reboot if thats easiest
<MilitantPotato> XBehave: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Autoscum> MilitantPotato: So, no ideas, huh? :(
<MilitantPotato> XBehave: uhm...try..
<MilitantPotato> close all adept programs
<XBehave> im still trying restarting alsa my systems abit slow
<Autoscum> !fix adept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Autoscum> err
<sinthetek> does anyone know much about xorg/graphics issues?
<MilitantPotato> sorta Sin
<MilitantPotato> no expert but I've mucked with it a lot lately
<Autoscum> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nosrednaekim> sinthetek: a bit
<sinthetek> MilitantPotato: for some reason kdm will start but i cannot get regular user's x sesisons to work for some reason (problem occurred after a recent upgrade)
<sinthetek> i've tried reconfiguring xorg and using different drivers in xorg.conf but cannot figure it out
<sinthetek> (this is with s3 unichrome and via/openchrome drivers)
<XBehave> sinthetek: do you have enough disk space
<sinthetek> the only errors i am seeing in Xorg.log are: (WW) VIA(0): [XvMC] Not supported on this chipset. (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22
<sinthetek> hmm...
<sinthetek> never knew diskspace could be an issue but it does look like /home is full, hah
<sinthetek> you'd think the log would notify that somehow... :P
 * sinthetek tries freeing some space
<MilitantPotato> draik: any progress?
<draik> MilitantPotato: Yes and no
<draik> I'm using failsafe right now
<draik> I just logged in
<draik> I have a konsole window which seems to make things visibly cleaner
<draik> Nowhere do I have Extensions, though
<draik> Add it?
<MilitantPotato> if you're logged in you can use kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draik> Nano looks good. Besides, I need to get back in touch with CLI
<MilitantPotato> :)
<draik> Should I add what you provided?
<Autoscum> I'm back.
<MilitantPotato> if you don't have that in there, give it a try
<MilitantPotato> also make sure the Device section for your video card has fglrx as the driver
<MilitantPotato> or, pastebin it
<Autoscum> The adept_installer asked me for root access, but I still can't make changes...
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb
<MilitantPotato> with adept closed auto
<MilitantPotato> see what that does
<draik> Done
<MilitantPotato> restart X, see how that goes
<draik> What should I do about not viewing the Kubuntu scrolling bar?
<MilitantPotato> at login?
<Autoscum> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MilitantPotato> at the login screen*
<Autoscum> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<Autoscum> =(
<MilitantPotato> !fixrepo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrepo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> hm
<Autoscum> !fix repo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix repo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Autoscum> ?
<Autoscum> Darn..
<sinthetek> omg, it was diskspace!
<draik> MilitantPotato: When I first power up, choose my kernel (generic, btw) then its black/blank then I see the login screen
<nosrednaekim> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MilitantPotato> there it is :)
<sinthetek> like 2 days i been trying to figure this out, reinstalling etc, haha
<MilitantPotato> ty nos
<draik> MilitantPotato: Nope. Still nothing. I do not have the splash screen which displays what is being started
<MilitantPotato> desktop never loads either draik?
<draik> Nope
<sinthetek> soon as he mentioned it i sorta knew that could be it
<sinthetek> anyway, thanks for help/suggestions
<draik> It stays here for a while then takes me back to the login screen
<draik> Do I have to reinstall everything?
<draik> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    maybe?
<Autoscum> Where is the sources.list file again?
<Autoscum> =D
<MilitantPotato> draik:  have you tried a full restart?
<draik> Autoscum: /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik> MilitantPotato: Many times
<nosrednaekim>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<MilitantPotato> could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<lovre> how to see if my dvd burner is using DMA?
<draik> Hello nosrednaekim
<Autoscum> Me, MilitantPotato?
<nosrednaekim> hey draik
<draik> MilitantPotato: Would if I could, but can't.
<Greenery> how do i set that every images opens up with GwenView first?
<MilitantPotato> ctrl+alt+f1 and sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<draik> Also, why is it that when I tell my laptops to either restart or shutdown, they don't. They terminate the session, go to the "unloading" screen where the bar goes backwards, then sits there. It neither shutsdown or reboots.
<lovre>  !dam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lovre> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<MilitantPotato> no idea there draik...
<MilitantPotato> hey draik, ask in #compiz-fusion about the black screen with an ATI card and XGL
<WeeJay> Can someone please tell me how I can get Adobe flash working with Opera or Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> draik: how far does the bar go down?
<Autoscum> Thank you MilitantPotato, Firefox was installed. :)
<draik> nosrednaekim: The bar goes all the way back. It just sits there
<MilitantPotato> It sounds like your video card might not be supported by the drivers you have installed, which would prevent you from loading XGL
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<draik> I just shutdown the laptop by holding down the power button.
<WeeJay> thanks
<draik> I don't know what it's doing right now since it's a blank screen
<nosrednaekim> draik: I have noticed that with serveral distros/laptops. I think it has to do with buggy BIOS's
<nosrednaekim> or ACPI
<draik> This is where it would show Kubuntu in blue with the scrolling bar
<nosrednaekim> in either case, its not harmful to hard power it off at that state
<draik> I only cross my fingers and hope for the login screen
<MilitantPotato> draik: what video card does it have?
<draik> ATi
<MilitantPotato> ATI Mobility...?
<MilitantPotato> what version?
<draik> One sec
<lovre> how do i know if my burner is hdc or hdd?
<draik> "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<biovore> is it master of slave on the secondary IDE controller
<lovre> not sure, i think slave
<biovore> draik: probably screwed.. ATI mobility dosn't work very well on linux..
<crimsun> ubotu: dma =~ s/ disks \& optical drives/ware/
<draik> xserver-xgl removed
<draik> That did it
<draik> xserver-xgl was the issue
<WeeJay> ubotu: Download done.md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gzThe Flash plugin is NOT installed.dpkg run finished!
<MilitantPotato> draik: XGL causing that problem is probably from Either the wrong drivers, or poor support of your hardware from those drivers.
<WeeJay> Oh great...the flash plugin md5sum fails
<draik> MilitantPotato: Now that I have a GUI, would you like to see my xorg.conf?
<nosrednaekim> !flash WeeJay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash weejay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !flash | WeeJay
<ubotu> WeeJay: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MilitantPotato> draik: sure :)
<MilitantPotato> draik: also, fglrxinfo, and glxinfo | grep direct
<draik> fglrxinfo:  sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx          do it?
<MilitantPotato> ?
<MilitantPotato> that's what it spit out?
<navetz> can someone help me get kmail to work with my msn.com email account
<MilitantPotato> draik: when you did fglrxinfo what did it say?
<draik> That's what it said
<draik> not installed
<draik> MilitantPotato: Sorry for the delay, had to configure firefox. Here is my link:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51802/
<ThipThip> Hello everyone.  I think I'd like to switch to KDE, but I have no idea what to do or where to begin.  I'm a very new Ubuntu user and I'm working with a fresh Ubuntu installation.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<draik> ThipThip: Logout. Change your session type to KDE and then login to your computer
<draik> That should do it
<corinth> ThipThip: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SSJ_GZ> ThipThip: You can run KDE and GNOME side-by-side: no need to "switch" just yet :)
<draik> ThipThip: Sorry, I read that wrong. I thought you had it installed
<lovre> i just realised that there is a NeroLinux edition. What do you ppl think of it? Besides that its not free.. :(
<muesli> lovre: try it, you'll know yourself in 5 minutes
<muesli> i don't think anyone who's seen k3b would ever use it
<draik> How do I modify my sudoers file so that I don't get asked for su's password?
<ThipThip> No problem.  OK, so to be honest, I don't 100% understand precisely what a "window manager" is and what the differences are.  Could someone either give me a rundown or point me to a document which will give a very beginner-oriented description?  (Note: I'm not new to computers, just to Linux)
<rothchild> ThipThip:  you just need to install kubuntu-desktop package
<MilitantPotato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> ThipThip: well, basically the difference is everything you graphicall see. say "explorer.exe" was ported to linux, that would be another windowmanager
<draik> ThipThip: Ubuntu=GNOME=Mac-ish look     Kubuntu=KDE=windows-sh look     That is the "window manager"
<SSJ_GZ> ThipThip: Here's a very short guide that some people find helpful: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<surgy> im trying to burn a cd using k3b and it gave me a permision error saying k3b couldnt open cdrecord permision denied, so i open disk an file system settings and tried to enable cdrom0 and it gives me this error:
<surgy> The system reported: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<surgy> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<MilitantPotato> draik: KMenu -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Restricted Manager
<surgy> sorry for spam
<MilitantPotato> draik: enable the restricted drivers if it lets you
 * internetnightmar makes KDE look GNOMEish, somehow panel layout is very nice in Ubuntu
<ThipThip> great! Thank you.  Let me ask this also:  Is software compatible with both without exception?  Is there any significant operational difference (other than obviously having to click in different places for different things)
<MilitantPotato> draik: I'm not sure if fglrx supports your video card, I've no idea what the M6 LY is.
<ThipThip> Also:  What is good about KDE 4?  I have a dual-core 64bit AMD processor and I'd like to really use it.
<ntweat_> guyz need help with kaffine.... its crashing.... new bee here
<nosrednaekim> ThipThip: all software is comaptible between the two, though KDE apps generally work better in kde and vice versa.
<lovre> muesli: i agree that k3b is nice, but im having problems with it, and dont know why
<draik> I don't think I have the restricted driver for it. I show "Software modem driver" for the component, that's it. It's also in use, BTW.
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<draik> BRB
<nosrednaekim> ThipThip: right now...all its got going for it over kde3 is that it looks good
<muesli> lovre: well, whats the problem?
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: KDE is much more customizable compared to Gnome
<ntweat_> if its small surgy....
<ntweat_> i need to reinstall kaffine some1 tell me the command!!!
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: I recommend getting a Live CD of Ubuntu and Kubuntu, give them both a try, that's the only way you'll settle
<surgy> well i cant mount my blank cd so therefore i cant burn things to it
<rothchild> + bluetooth support in KDE leaves gnome standing still
<MilitantPotato> That's true.
<MilitantPotato> Bluetooth in gnome is a nightmare.
<nosrednaekim> ntweat_: "sudo apt-get remove kaffeine" and then "sudo apt-get install kaffeine"
<ThipThip> MilitantPotato:  I think I'd rather simply install both and switch back and forth to get a feel.  Is there a disadvantage to that approach?
<ntweat_> +kde automatically runs windows s/w on wine at a double click
<ThipThip> I do not use bluetooth, but customizability is good.
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: just the space it takes up.
<surgy> anyone?
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: Install one, then install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop from the repos
<ThipThip> MilitatantPotato:  I need a good excuse to do some serious spring cleaning on my hard drive anyway :-)
<nosrednaekim> surgy: no need to mount a blank cd, use k3b to write things
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: give Xfce a try while you're at it.
<ntweat_> surgy: try right click and mount
<MilitantPotato> It's very lightweight (fast)
<lovre> muesli: hmm, it seems that problem is not with k3b, i have it with nerolinux as well, and with gnomebaker once
<ThipThip> What is Xfce?  At this point I'm willing to sacrifice some weight for good looks.
<surgy> i dont want to spam again but k3b gives an error which i typed above, and when i right click mount it gives an error also above
<ThipThip> Also, if I type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will it get KDE4?
<nosrednaekim> ThipThip: then don't get XFCE,
<rothchild> bluetooth brought me back to kubuntu, I jumped ship to gnome cos it gets so much more developer love from canonical but the hassle of using it with my phone ended my brief flirtation :-)
<nosrednaekim> ThipThip: no, thats only kde3, kde4 is a bit more complicated
<MilitantPotato> Xfce is less eye candy, more speed
<ntweat_> surgy: no need to mount a blank cd, use k3b to write things
<MilitantPotato> So you won't want that
<MilitantPotato> No, KDE4 won't install that way
<muesli> lovre: well again, _what_ is the problem?
<ntweat_> i like kde 3 better widgets of kde 4 eat my heaad
<MilitantPotato> but KDE4 is far from finished, i'd skip it for now, get KDE3.5
<surgy> ntweat but it gives me errors! when i try to write using k3b it gives errors! which i stated above
<rothchild> ThipThip: don't worry about kde4 it's still very flakey
<lovre> muesli: at the start of burning it just ejects the dvd, and says Burning Failed. Almost every time. I tried burning at 6x, 8x and 12x. The burner can burn even 20x, and DVD's are Verbatim's that can go to 16x
<muesli> ntweat_: just keep kde3 running
<ThipThip> rothchild:  Is 'canonical' a repository of software?  Is this software not available for or compatible with KDE?
<ntweat_> muesli: thats what i m doing...
<nosrednaekim> ThipThip: anything in any ubuntu repository is comaptible with any windows manager/desktop environment
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: it's just a mirror of the main repos
<muesli> ntweat_: it's probably a wise choice as a user for now
<ntweat_> surgy i just came...
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: to take some load off of the main servers.
<rothchild> ThipThip: canonical is the company that distributes ubuntu
<ntweat_> yup muesli
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<surgy> ntweat sorry, im just getting frustrated, can i pm you so as to not flood the main channel with my errors? its only 3 lines
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: Also, poke around in synaptic for other KDE packages (NOT KDE4 ones though)
<nosrednaekim> surgy: pastebin it do we can all see
<rothchild> because gnome is the core product it gets the lion share of development
<gvahelpdesk> I have a dell latitude D400 with Kubuntu on but can not get wifi to work does not see it
<MilitantPotato> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<muesli> lovre: does that burner work elsewhere? say windows
<ThipThip> MilitantPotato:  Great advice.  Thank you.
<ThipThip> I'll stick around for a while.
<lovre> muesli: on windows it worked nice
<daniel100119> Hello, is this the right place to get help on bluetooth? I can transfer files from PC to phone but not the other way around.
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: when it asks to chose between KDM or GDM, use GDM
<MilitantPotato> ThipThip: you can change between the two later with sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mneisen> !ubotu away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<surgy> nosrednaekim: ntweat_: http://pastebin.com/m6775141a
<nosrednaekim> surgy: run this command "kdesudo k3b"
<nosrednaekim> and use it from there
<surgy> nosrednaekim: dont you mean kedsu k3b?
<nosrednaekim> surgy: well, what version are you using? gutsy?
<surgy> now i have 7.10
<ntweat__> any 1 knw how to install dc++?? on linux w/o wine version??!!
<nosrednaekim> surgy: then use kdesudo
<ntweat__> ???
<nosrednaekim> !dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> nosrednaekim: i dont want to have to run k3b as root, i want it to have full rw rights to cdrom0 all the time
<lovre> muesli: look at this:
<surgy> ntweat__: use inotek virtual box
<nosrednaekim> surgy: its reccomened to run k3b as root anyway to reduce burning issues
<lovre> muesli: look at this: http://i5.tinypic.com/7ypr4ms.png
<ntweat__> i did it dint work... sayin need g++ 3.4 i installed 4.1 and 3.4 still not wrking
<surgy> nosrednaekim: how do i give it every permision to do anything always?
<gvahelpdesk> what is wmaster0 I seem to have more then one wifi set-up
<ntweat__> surgy: what?
<surgy> !innotek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about innotek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> ntweat__: its a virtual machine so you can run windows and make it think a folder inside of linux is a harddrive google innotek virtual box
<surgy> ok guys thnx for all the help but im outa here
<draik> back
<daniel100119> Hello, is this the right place to get help on bluetooth? I can transfer files from PC to phone but not the other way around. Is there a specialised IRC channel?
<draik> MilitantPotato: I did the install and fglrxinfo states the same as glxinfo | grep direct...
<nosrednaekim> !bluetooth | daniel100119
<ubotu> daniel100119: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<draik> ~~~Could not initialize SDL Video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual.~~~
<draik> Whoops. Wrong error message.
<mefisto__> I was doing a dist upgrade to gutsy, when it was installing packages the screensaver started. When I came back to see how it was going, the upgrade utility window was gone. what should I do? can I start it again?
<draik> Xlib:   extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__: you are probably all upgraded, restart
<muesli> draik: you're missing opengl support
<draik> How do I install kdm and set it to default. I think that's another thing I'm missing
<mefisto__> nosrednaekim: does it just quit when its finished with no message?
<draik> How do I get opengl support?
<WeeJay> how can I install a deb package I downloaded from command line using apt-get?  The gui does not give me the verbose output.
<nosrednaekim> mefisto__: I don't know... but if there isn't an error it probably worked
<draik> WeeJay: you don't. Try....           sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<muesli> draik: which graphics card?
<WeeJay> thanks draik
<draik> You're welcome WeeJay
<draik> muesli: ATI Mobility
<daniel100119> nosrednaekim: thanks, I already read the page but I need more info about how to troubleshoot bluetooth
<muesli> draik: sorry no clue about ati... wiki should help
<draik> muesli: "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY" to be exact
<draik> ok
<MilitantPotato> draik: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<MilitantPotato> draik: you enabled restricted drivers ?
<nosrednaekim> daniel100119: heh, well you kinda just gotta wait till a bluetooth guru come around
<draik> MilitantPotato: Thanks for kdm
<draik> MilitantPotato: I only have it for the modem
<MilitantPotato> draik: ah, do you know what family your video card is?
<Autoscum> !unlock adept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock adept - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Autoscum> uhm
<draik> MilitantPotato: No clue.
<Autoscum> What was the program to unlock the adept thing again?
<egork> draik, I have the same card on my laptop
<MilitantPotato> draik: i don't think it has support using fglrx
<nosrednaekim> M6? thats rather old
<draik> egork: What are you using to support OpenGL?
<jackster> anyone got any idea why running Kubuntu in VMware Fusion works fine until I install VMware Tools, at which point Kubuntu seems to forget about networking?
<draik> egork: What are you using for video card support?
<MilitantPotato> draik: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-November/129185.html
<egork> I guess it is not capable. The ATI driver is not available to support it. This was my latest stand.
<draik> MilitantPotato: Thanks. Looking...
<Autoscum> Well...
<Autoscum> Okay, I'm trying to install skype with it's .deb file, but the package manager is lying to me, that there's another package manager running...
<Autoscum> What gives? :p
<draik> MilitantPotato: So... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go with DRI?
<sourcemaker> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<MilitantPotato> draik: worth a shot.
<draik> Autoscum: Do you have apt-get doing something or maybe Adept?
<MilitantPotato> draik: backup your current xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> draik: wait
<nosrednaekim> Autoscum: apt-get nor adept are running?
<Autoscum> No, I just restarted X...
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MilitantPotato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Autoscum> Oh, right. =)
<draik> Thank you
<MilitantPotato> draik: saves some time.
<WaltzingAlong> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<MilitantPotato> draik: you could also just change Section "Device"  to driver   "dri"
<draik> MilitantPotato: screen went blank, returned to my GUI, and back to my CLI prompt. Am I good to go?
<MilitantPotato> then restart X
<MilitantPotato> draik: ctrl+alt+backspace
<draik> Ok
<egork> draik, I have just run glxgears, it seams openGL is running on my laptop. I have just spend so much time configuring other mashine, that I have completely forgot that.
<draik> Ok
<draik> Things seem better
<draik> fglrxinfo gives out some info
<MilitantPotato> and glxinfo | grep direct
<draik> glxinfo | grep direct on the other hand, says No.
<satty> sal all
<MilitantPotato> change composite to enabled
<draik> Composite? What I added? It's not there
<ryjek> hi ppl, I just installed kde 4.0 and was starting to play with the display settings
<ryjek> and I think the last thing I did
<ryjek> was change the render method
<egork> draik, I am using radeon driver and have a few modules loaded, will have to look where the howto was.
<ryjek> bottom line beeing, at the end kde 4.0 stopped displaying anything
<ryjek> anybody have an idea how to fix it
<draik> MilitantPotato: Where is the composite?
<muesli> ryjek: delete your ~/.kde4 dir i'd say
<ryjek> hmm, why not
<ScottG> I've found deleting .kde in your /home folder does it
<draik> egork: Seems that I am still using the ati driver
<ScottG> :)
<MilitantPotato> draik: try:
<ScottG> er.. .kde4
<muesli> ryjek: since you just started playing with it, you'd hardly lose anything
<ryjek> yeah I know
<ryjek> I like did nthn with it yet
<MilitantPotato> try the radeon driver
<draik> Ok
<ScottG> I borked it a few times.. deleting .kde4 fixed it
<draik> Ok
<draik> It's change
<draik> *changed
<draik> restart x now?
<MilitantPotato> draik: yes
<draik> 10-4
<MilitantPotato> draik: if you still don't get direct rendering: Yes
<MilitantPotato> Reconfigure X again, choose the radeon driver.
<MilitantPotato> draik: very odd video card, sorta shooting blanks here since google is being useless
<draik> I have changed "ati" to "radeon" for the driver in xorg.conf
<draik> I still get No
<MilitantPotato> draik: did you restart X?
<draik> Yes
<ryjek> it worked, thx a lot ;)
<draik> Here's the issue
<draik> I don't have radeon on my list
<egork> this was a long way to get radeon working in this configuration. It was not just changing the driver name and restarting the x server.
<MilitantPotato> ah
<MilitantPotato> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<MilitantPotato> or
<MilitantPotato> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<MilitantPotato> iirc
<sourcemaker> how can I connect a windows VPN server with linux?
<sourcemaker> I am getting connected have no valid route
<draik> xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd worked. It's installed. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg now?
<egork> draik, check the section graphics here http://geocities.com/egor_kobylkin/linux.html
<MilitantPotato> yes
<MilitantPotato> choose radeon
<draik> radeon still not on my list. Did I have to restart x first?
<terran4000> 'Mornin chaps.
<MilitantPotato> egork: very nice, thanks.
<MilitantPotato> draik: from his link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246746
<root__> can any one help with a Xerphyr start up issue
<Dangerous> Q2 is there a feisy live with KDE4 all ready to install on it ?
<Dangerous> I wasn't sure from the kubunto site
<Dangerous> sorry Hutsey
<Dangerous> Gutsey
<Dangerous> <too much beer on the keyboard
<MilitantPotato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MilitantPotato> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<Dangerous> thanks
<MilitantPotato> np
<MilitantPotato> can't help with Q1 though
<Dangerous> ok I just want to start up in X not test
<Dangerous> text
<jerware> hi
<jerware> how do i turn off these kde "bubbles" that pop up when the mouse is over an icon ?
<corinth> in the panel preferences
<corinth> jerware:
<jerware> corinth:
<jerware> thnx
<Doctor_Nick> hey, does ubuntu have a scanner wizard of some sort?
<MilitantPotato> Xsane Image Scanner
<Doctor_Nick> cool, thanks
<ScorpKing> !scan | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<MilitantPotato> Kooka is great too.
<draik_> MilitantPotato: those instructions killed X.
<draik_> I don't get a scrolling bar with the Kubuntu logo at startup, I can't get glxinfo | grep direct to say Yes
<draik_> :(
<draik_> Should I just reinstall Kubuntu?
<MilitantPotato> nah
<MilitantPotato> is XGL still installed?
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<draik_> MilitantPotato: I can't get X
<draik_> I just typed blindly into TTY1
<draik_> I hope I just restored my backup of xorg.conf
<MilitantPotato> you could load into fail safe
<draik_> MilitantPotato: Not if I don't get GUI
<MilitantPotato> recovery mode from grub?
<dewd> iwpriv eth1 set_power 5: does anyone know how to make sure this is run anytime the wireless card is initialised (via the wlan switch for instance)?
<spideyman> can anyone tell me if i can manipulate files on my harddrives from the live cd?
<draik_> MilitantPotato: What does that do?
<ScorpKing> spideyman: yes you can
<draik_> o.O????
<draik_> Why would I have nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-new-kernel-source installed?
<egork> draik: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<egork> there should be records with EE. sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log      should show you the errors
<zeEez> Hi, i get an error about "too many open files" is there a way to list processes by the number of files they have open ?
<draik_> egork: Nothing. It's blank
<velle> hi. Im using Kubuntu on a 5 year old laptop. I want to buy a pcmcia wifi card. How do I make sure that it will work under linux? In general, how do I get wifi the easiest way, because I dont know anything about making hardware work on linux.
<stdin> easiest way is to make sure you buy an atheros card
<egork> what happens if you say 'startx' from commandline?
<ScorpKing> !hardware | velle
<ubotu> velle: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<draik_> egork: I am in X right now
<wesley_> how to restart plasma
<draik_> I went back to my old xorg.conf. I backed it up before making any and all changes
<ryjek> okey, why my root pass dosen't work on kde 4
<egork> draik_: have you tried to install fglrx? Because you should not, this is what the HOWTO says.
<draik_> I did already
<MilitantPotato> ryjek: run stuff from shell with kdesudo
<MilitantPotato> ryjek: there's some bug with kdesu from what I was told
<ryjek> damn xchat
<wesley_> how can i restart plasma and set plasma translation on englisch
<velle> stdin, ScorpKing: Thanks, looking at it now, to see what I can find.
<ryjek> ok potato, thx
<ScorpKing> velle: you're welcome :)
<egork> draik_: I quote "    * If you've installed fglrx, you've just partly trashed X (the graphics system). In other words, if you've installed fglrx, and are getting issues when running glxinfo, or other programs that use the 3D engine, or even just trying to log in, then you should reinstall Ubuntu! Some users reported being able to get things to work just by uninstalling fglrx, and changing the driver back to radeon, but fglrx will most
<egork> likely mess with Beryl, and possibly everything else 3D. You have been warned!" quotation end.
<wesley_> i see the first updates to kde4 are there already
<tekteen> wesley_: go to kubuntu.org on the front page
<draik_> egork: Should I just uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and hope for the best?
<egork> draik_: I would try this first. On the other hand, if you do not have too much stuff configured in your current installation it could be more advantageous to reinstall Kubuntu.
<draik_> 1 for the money, 2 for the show, 3 to get ready and 4 to go
<wesley_> tekteen i think you did misunderstand me i meaned the first updates of the 4.0
<tekteen> wesley_: no clue
<draik_> egork: MilitantPotato: I just removed xorg-driver-fglrx and now I have direct rendering. YAY! Thanks to the two of you for your input. :)
<MilitantPotato> draik_: great news :D
<draik_> Restart X?
<egork> draik_: just wondering what machine do you have this card in?
<draik_> egork: It's a Dell SmartStep 200N
<Shamshiel> Hi.
<egork> draik_: thanks, good luck with it.
<Shamshiel> I was wondering if maybe you guys could help me with a little wireless problem. :)
<Shamshiel> I followed the guides and whatnot, but nothing seemed to fit.
<Shamshiel> It appears that my router just isn't assigned me an IP address -- everything else appears to be working fine, and wireless has worked fine in other locations.
<Shamshiel> I'm also pretty sure that it used to work fine here, but nothing has changed.
<Shamshiel> When I use dhclient, all the packets just drop.
<Shamshiel> Is there anything else I can do? The wireless works fine on this same laptop under Windows, so something's going on with Kubuntu and my router.
<draik_> egork: It was given to me because the owner thought it was dead. Turns out it was just a burned out hdd
<benbread> Hey i'm having problem with my Atheros WiFi card on Kubuntu 7.10 - It's been working great until a couple of days ago when kubuntu stopped seeing it - kernel log shows the device has been initialised (http://pastebin.org/15257) but knetwork manager can't see it and neither can "Network Settings" tool - does anyone have any ideas?
<TheWhiteRook> I've never been able to get wireless working in Linux on this laptop even though it works in Windows
<Shamshiel> Oh, I should mention that Kubuntu can still see the router perfectly fine, shows me the signal strength, the ESSID, and everything, and it's an open network.
<TheWhiteRook> mm. My wireless can see networks, but it doesn't like to connect to them.
<Shamshiel> That sounds like me, TheWhiteRook.
<TheWhiteRook> mm. do you have an intel?
<Shamshiel> My gets hung at 57% with the KNetworkManagaer.
<Shamshiel> Nope, the Dell-style broadcom.
<Shamshiel> I meant to get an Intel but I forgot when I finally ordered the laptop. :(
<TheWhiteRook> :(
<MilitantPotato> Shamshiel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/105130
<Shamshiel> What's strange is this is the *only* network I haven't been able to connect to, though.
<MilitantPotato> maybe?
<Shamshiel> And I'm almost certain I used to be able to.
<Shamshiel> MilitantPotato: Thanks, let me look. :)
<Shamshiel> IIRC, I wasn't able to connect with iwconfig either, so maybe that's not it. But thanks. :(
<draik_> How do I configure sudoers so that I am not asked for my password when using "su" "sudo" and "kdesu"
<LjL> draik_: "su" has nothing to do with sudoers, and you shouldn't be able to use it at all normally.
<LjL> draik_: aside from that, "man sudoers" has the answers
<Shamshiel> Also, a fix listed for that bug involves deleting two lines from the interfaces file, but I don't have them to begin with. :(
<LjL> draik_: search for NOPASSWD
<MilitantPotato> Shamshiel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/125767/comments/8
<TheWhiteRook> isn't that the whole point of sudo, is to make sure that idiots you don't know don't go on your computer and screw things up?
<cua0> whats the package name for the development tools?
<MilitantPotato> oops, i meant to paste https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/125767
<wesley> what Dbus? i wanna test speech the text out in konqi
<MilitantPotato> cua0: to develop programs or build from source?
<cua0> MilitantPotato: build from source
<cua0> MilitantPotato: i ./configure'd something and it said gcc can't output executables.
<Shamshiel> MilitantPotato: Thanks again; I think I did once into that problem, and I discovered the getting rid of all the non-loopback interfaces fixed it, so my interfaces file still looks like those workarounds suggest. :(
<Shamshiel> Unless perhaps you think the GNOME network manager would help? I can try that. :D
<MilitantPotato> !build
<Shamshiel> Although it will be a while. XD
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MilitantPotato> read that cua0
<TheWhiteRook> I couldn't get my wireless working in Gnome either
<MilitantPotato> Shamshiel: I've no idea :(
<cua0> MilitantPotato: thanks..
<MilitantPotato> np, hope it helps
<Shamshiel> Well, I'll play around some more, I guess. ^^;
<BluesKaj> Hmm, got a bug in : system settings/monitor%display/hardware , on a clean install of Hardy 8.04 ... orphaned modules are preventing my access to the resolution and graphics drivers configuration. I've done the aptfix etc , but I'm stalled :(
<Shamshiel> I'm beginning to wonder if perhaps it's a router problem that Linux just happens to be more senstive, though.
<TheWhiteRook> I can't get on wireless at home or at school.
<cua0> MilitantPotato: build-essential
<Shamshiel> Today, out of the blue, I've been frequently disconnected from IRC on Windows with software abort errors, which seem to be caused by the router not acknowledging sent packets.
<Shamshiel> Or are possibly caused by that, anyway.
<TheWhiteRook> when did your lack of Linux wireless start
<TheWhiteRook> ?
<Shamshiel> Mine started at least a month ago, iirc.
<TheWhiteRook> iirc?
<Shamshiel> Probably more than that, but I can't say with any certainty because I wasn't too concerned with it then (I spent most of my time elsewhere.)
<Shamshiel> If I recall correctly, sorry. XD Bad habit.
<TheWhiteRook> ahhh. ok
<TheWhiteRook> not many people I know use those..
<Shamshiel> Well, I'm going to go mess around some more and see if anything works.
<Shamshiel> Thanks, guys. :)
<TheWhiteRook> mm. I've been using Linux since April, and I've never been able to get it to work
<level1> where are the ubuntu keymaps kept?
<MilitantPotato> Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<TheWhiteRook> sorry I couldn't help you better...
<TheWhiteRook> oops, he left.
<TheWhiteRook> or she
<MilitantPotato> if you mean shortcuts, System Settings > keyboard and mouse
<benbread> while i'm here are there any KDE4 .deb repositories up?
<MilitantPotato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nexamac> terran4000: got sound working now :>
<NexaMac> youre gonna kill me >_>
<terran4000> nexamac: hey man, what's up? And Great! How'd you do it?
<terran4000> Oh?
<NexaMac> was all a spelling error in /etc/modprobe.d/options >_>
<yao_ziyuan> i pet a kubuntu as a virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> the only thing i do daily with it is Get Updates, Full Upgrade, Apply Changes...
<terran4000> NexaMac: haha, go figure it was something so mundane as that.
<Confidentia1> im currently using normal ubuntu, with gnome. Now I kinda want to try the new KDE4. Would it be more stable if I installed kubuntu on it's own partition with KDE4, or is it almost the same as just installing it on my current ubuntu install?
<NexaMac> mmbp3 instead of mbp3.. so one letter missplaced :/
<cua0> what are the glib2 header packages in?
<yao_ziyuan> Confidentia1: i advise you not try kde4...
<stdin> Confidentia1: it's the same
<TheWhiteRook> Confidential1: download the liveCD and try it out with that.
<terran4000> NexaMac: ouch, good thing you caught that error. Something like that is very tricky to spot.
<stdin> Confidentia1: just see the link in the topic
<terran4000> NexaMac: Congrats on getting it to 'finally' work :-)
<NexaMac> terran4000: thanks :p
<MilitantPotato> KDE4 is too new to be useful for most
<MilitantPotato> or useable
<terran4000> MilitantPotato: lol. So true.
<MilitantPotato> argh
<MilitantPotato> I change a Keyboard shortcut and system settings crashes
<terran4000> NexaMac: now all that's left is getting your mac some wobbly windows!
<Bagualas> whats the difference between the cd 700mb, and the dvd iso version?
<Dragnslcr> The DVD has more packages on it
<terran4000> Bagualas: the dvd has more junk on it
<MilitantPotato> Good for offline people :)
<Bagualas> terran4000, iuehiauheiuae, really junk? or util programs?
<MilitantPotato> hmm, no keyboard shortcut to minimize all windows
<terran4000> Bagualas: Well there any many packages included in the DVD iso. Some will be useful ... other's not. My preference is for a small slim system, but that's just me
<Bagualas> terran4000, uhum, thanks man :)
<Bagualas> i'm using ubuntu a few time, want to try kde system :D
<MilitantPotato> Bagualas: try KDE3.5
<Bagualas> what about kde4? to bad?
<MilitantPotato> KDE4 will frustrate and dissapoint you
<MilitantPotato> Too new.
<MilitantPotato> It's far from completel
<terran4000> It's "different"
<Bagualas> =\
<Bagualas> last time i used kde was on slack 9
<Bagualas> hehehe
<MilitantPotato> It's bleeding edge and missing many features they didn't get in for the release
<terran4000> One thing in KDE4 that frustrates me is that there is no "desktop" persay
<Bagualas> i can be surprise on 3.5 :D
<TheWhiteRook> hahaha, there's a debate going on about whether the early release was good in #kubuntu-kde4
<MilitantPotato> I say it was a great move.
<MilitantPotato> Can't get feedback if it's not released.
<MilitantPotato> This isn't a piece of software you pay for, it has no need and would hurt development to delay untill it's "done"
<Artimus> I've got apt-cacher setup for boxes on my network...  Will my server use the cache as well?  Often, my server isn't the first one updated.  I don't want to download OpenOffice packages from one of my apt-cacher clients and then have to redownload it again on the server.  Does it drop the deb into the proper folder on my server?
<NexaMac> [22:35] <terran4000> NexaMac: now all that's left is getting your mac some wobbly windows! <---- i do have those o_O
<terran4000> Well, they aint wobbling enough!
<MilitantPotato> Any wobble is too much
<NexaMac> :<
<NexaMac> MilitantPotato: naw its a cheerfull effect
<NexaMac> tho the cube is probably the only one i find practical
<terran4000> MilitantPotato: It helps pass the time :-)
<MilitantPotato> I like the minimize/maximize effects over wobbly windows
<NexaMac> tsk
<MilitantPotato> set it to random and they never get boring :)
<NexaMac> real life wobbly windows > *
<terran4000> Compiz-Fusion is missing my favorite one though: flame-up/down
<terran4000> NexaMac: They actually have wobbly TV screens now ^^
<NexaMac> terran4000: was that an old berryl effect?
<terran4000> NexaMac: aye
<MilitantPotato> Burn is in there?
<NexaMac> talking about the paperthin "monitors" with the same colors as an oldschool gameboy? :>
<Dragonath> how the hell do I get rid of firefox trying to open whatever is in the clipboard when I click the middle mouse button?
<NexaMac> Dragonath: sudo apt-get remove firefox :P
<MilitantPotato> Configure your mouse?
<terran4000> Disable Klipper
<Hunkennalle> im having serious trouble starting kubuntu... sometimes it takes more then 10 tries... otherwise it just stops loading... anyone know whats the problem?
<NexaMac> all good solutions
<TheWhiteRook> speaking of Compiz, if one told it to start up on startup, how does one tell it not to do that?
<NexaMac> Hunkennalle: what happens when it completely fails?
<Hunkennalle> the blue loadingbar just stops and stays there
<NexaMac> :<
<Dragonath> right, how do I disable Klipper?
<NexaMac> fresh install, or did you DO something Hunkennalle?
<MilitantPotato> Right click klipper, go to configure
<Ange|us> guys , what capture cards are compatable with linux?
<Hunkennalle> i havent done anything
<MilitantPotato> disable the shortcut
<terran4000> Ange|us: not ati
<NexaMac> Dragonath: correct question would be "where do i find klipper" i suppose :P
<Dragonath> oh I found the bugger
<MilitantPotato> Normally around the time
<NexaMac> Hunkennalle: fresh install or not?
<MilitantPotato> Be nice to it, klipper is only trying to be productive :)
<Ange|us> terran4000: ca;tje
<Hunkennalle> what do you mean?
<Ange|us> terran4000: capture cards not video cards..
<Dragonath> if it wants to be productive, it can be outside firefox where I really want to open tabs with middle mouse button :)
<Dragonath> I don't see the disable shortcut thingie though
<terran4000> Ange|us: Video capture card? Audio Capture cards? Fruit Fly Capture Cards?
<NexaMac> Hunkennalle: i really dont know how to say it any clearer :/
<Dragonath> is it under the actions tab?
<NexaMac> might be cause im piled up in filling out stuff
<Hunkennalle> fresh install? whats that?
<NexaMac> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<NexaMac> merh
<NexaMac> !fresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fresh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NexaMac> ubotu: youre worthless :<
<TheWhiteRook> hmm... what happens if I....
<TheWhiteRook> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NexaMac> bluescreen
<MilitantPotato> Fresh install, did you just install it or have you been using it awhile Hunkennalle
<NexaMac> oh thank you MilitantPotato
<Hunkennalle> installed it yesterday
<MilitantPotato> Was it doing this yesterday?
<Hunkennalle> yes
<MilitantPotato> Ok, now nexa knows where to start :)
<Hunkennalle> i tried reinstalling... same
<NexaMac> Hunkennalle: did you download and burn it from windows?
<NexaMac> im gonna get flamed for that question :<
 * terran4000 gets the napalm.
<master_> hallo leute
<Hunkennalle> yes... the regular just gave me an error message trying to install so i did the alternative and that worked
 * NexaMac boots OSX
<NexaMac> Hunkennalle: did you use checksumm thingy on either?
<Hunkennalle> what?
<NexaMac> T_T
<MilitantPotato> When you first boot from the CD, there's an option to verfiy the data
<Hunkennalle> check the cd?
<MilitantPotato> A lot of times the disk is corrupted and will copy corrupted files
<NexaMac> ok MilitantPotato i leave you in charge
<NexaMac> i got stuff to do :p
<MilitantPotato> Yea, when you pop the CD in, and boot from it
<MilitantPotato> There's an option to check the disk
<MilitantPotato> I forget the exact wording
<terran4000> NexaMac: You're on a Mac ... what stuff to do? Mac does anything for you.
<Hunkennalle> i checked the cd and it said nothing wrong
<egork> does anybody know what to do with a mouse that sends two button codes with every click on a thumb button
<NexaMac> terran4000: hahhaa
<NexaMac> i wish :)
<MilitantPotato> For what they cost they should.
<NexaMac> macs are overrated
<terran4000> They at least get one thing right: the good looking interface.
<NexaMac> but i wanted one for the sexy looks, builtin crap and to see what osx was like compared to linux
<NexaMac> i was dissapointed :<
<MaTiAz> :(
<NexaMac> terran4000: good looking, but no choice in changing the ways it look
<MilitantPotato> OSX is just a polished BSD
<NexaMac> even windows is more configurable GUI wise :>
<terran4000> o.O
<Hunkennalle> please help me..
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: I missed out, what is the problem?
<Hunkennalle> when i start kubuntu 9 times out of ten it stops loading and nothing happens
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: At what point of loading does it freeze?
<Hunkennalle> 2 cm in on the blue loadingbar
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: also, any issues with windows freezing, crashing, or otherwise being unstable lately?
<Hunkennalle> yeah.. when quiting it just hangs
<NexaMac> hd.
<Hunkennalle> have to press the powerbutton
<terran4000> NexaMac: speaking of Macs: (yes yes, this is off topic I know): Woman sues Apple for not letting iPods play WMA files. [Cnet]
<TheWhiteRook> hahahahah!
<MilitantPotato> Shouldn't she sue microsoft?
<TheWhiteRook> the things people sue for...
<NexaMac> terran4000: the worst part about macs, they come crammed with iPee iLolled iThis and iThat, and theyve got a lot of restrictions :/
<NexaMac> MilitantPotato: its an apple product, you dont sue microsoft for apple not making their ipods compatible with microsoft crap
<NexaMac> or dooo you
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: Do you mean the part that says: "KUBUNTU" or the loading screen that says "loading kde" (or what not)?
<Hunkennalle> kubuntu
<terran4000> o.O
<MilitantPotato> May as well, WMA is a Windows file type...
<TheWhiteRook> sue Microsoft for making weird formats?
<terran4000> TheWhiteRook: 'weird'? You mean horrid?
<NexaMac> MilitantPotato: "with microsoft crap" :)
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: Are you running any raid, sata or any 'new age' stuff?
<MilitantPotato> Proprietary and incompatible is MS's game it seems
<TheWhiteRook> terran4000: sometimes those words can be synonymous.
<NexaMac> MilitantPotato: thats the ONE place i will ever support microsoft in anything..
<TheWhiteRook> and just incompatible is Mac's
<Hunkennalle> im not good at computers so im not sure what youre talking about
<NexaMac> MilitantPotato: not being their fault the ipod doesnt work with wma that is :p
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: oh, my apologies.
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: hmm ... Is it a new computer or old?
<Hunkennalle> new... hp dv9000
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: try unhooking all USB and other perhipials
<Hunkennalle> ok...
<terran4000> Or if you're like me, make sure you're cat isn't inside the case when you try to boot it. Couldn't figure out why it was overheating >_>
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: Kubuntu 7.10 right?
<TheWhiteRook> *snort*
<Hunkennalle> yes
<MilitantPotato> terran4000: I had a couple hundred legos in mine once that caused a nice racket when I turned it on, scared the bejesus out of me.
<NexaMac> correct me if im wrong, but if windows AND kubuntu fails, its very likely its the harddrive?
<terran4000> MilitantPotato: "2cm in" would be right after the boot strap and before the kernel right?
<corinth> Deleted the application lancher from the KDE 4 panel. How do I add it again? :-/
<MilitantPotato> NexaMac: Windows freezing on shutdown is way to common
<NexaMac> MilitantPotato: never happened to me on my desktop :)
<Hunkennalle> windows works fine
<MilitantPotato> top right corinth, click the orange blob
<NexaMac> might be cause it has the ultimate power off dual booting linux and windurrrr tho
<NexaMac> :p
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: hmm, wait ... do you know if you have more than one hard drive in that computer?
<Hunkennalle> yes iv got two
<corinth> MilitantPotato: I know, but how do I add it to the panel?
<Hunkennalle> kubuntu on d
<terran4000> thought so ...
<MilitantPotato> corinth: No idea there, I tried for ever, i wound up just rm -R ~/.kde4
<MilitantPotato> then restarting X
<terran4000> Who wants to take Hunkennalle through the process of editing grub? ><
<corinth> MilitantPotato: What does that command do?
<MilitantPotato> deletes the KDE4 config files
<NexaMac> terran4000: not me
<MilitantPotato> rm -R is a recursive remove, be VERYYYYYYYYYY careful with it.
<NexaMac> i call dibbs on not doing it!
<MilitantPotato> one type-o and you're install goes away.
<MilitantPotato> your*
<NexaMac> man grub terran4000?
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: I "think" I know the issue and how to fix it.
<Hunkennalle> tell me
<MilitantPotato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<terran4000> NexaMac: I know how to .. it's just that it's more commandline-ey
<TheWhiteRook> recursive remove?
<NexaMac> terran4000: im not telling YOU to do it :P
<MilitantPotato> It deletes the folder, then everything bellow /in it
<NexaMac> im just a little lazy atm
 * terran4000 gets more napalm to throw at NexaMac
<TheWhiteRook> ahh
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: one sec, cat attacking me again.
<Hunkennalle> np
<MilitantPotato> i hope he saw my warning.
<MilitantPotato> or was it rm -hR ?
<MilitantPotato> meh, cli.
<TheWhiteRook> :O
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: Do you know of PasteBin ?
<Hunkennalle> no
<terran4000> ok
<terran4000> no problem
<Odd-rationale> How do I change Dolphin to open folders/files with double click instead of single?
<MilitantPotato> System Settings > KEyboard/mouse
<MilitantPotato> wait thats wrong
<MilitantPotato> no yea I was right
<Artimus> Odd-rationale: Run kcontrol, Peripherals -> Mouse
<NexaMac> terran4000: ive got a task for you later, need to set up my kubuntu to work with my HDTV ;)
<Odd-rationale> MilitantPotato: OK That did it. Thanks!
<MilitantPotato> np :)
<terran4000> NexaMac: sure, send me a e-mail or something. I've got a date comming up and I gotta finish up stuff here then stuff at home ect ect ;-)
 * Odd-rationale is old windows user.
<MilitantPotato> same here.
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> I hate single click with a passion
<TheWhiteRook> I've been too lazy to change it
<Hunkennalle> in konsole?
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: first do sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<Odd-rationale> MilitantPotato: I'm considering switch to KDE (from GNOME).
<NexaMac> terran4000: /home or home?
<MilitantPotato> Odd-rationale: KDE 3.5 is awsome.
<terran4000> NexaMac: sadly both.
<NexaMac> :<
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: yes, in console
<NexaMac> 127.0.0.1 :>
<MilitantPotato> Odd-rationale: why not install kubuntu-desktop and have your cake and eat it.
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: or just press Alt-F2 to bring up the run dialog box thingy and put it in there
<Odd-rationale> MilitantPotato: I think I've seen you on the #ubuntu channel quite often before. Do/did you use gnome?
<terran4000> Once it asks for your password
<MilitantPotato> yea I did :)
<terran4000> enter it in there
<MilitantPotato> For a few months, then I figured I'd give KDE a go, havn't looked back
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: Kate will open up with menu.lst loaded.
<MilitantPotato> the wife even uses KDE now
<Odd-rationale> MilitantPotato: I prefer clean installs. Besides, I've reinstalled ubuntu multiple time. :) It is never a pain!
<Hunkennalle> yes
<Hunkennalle> now what?
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: Scroll down a little bit to where it says something like "
<terran4000> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<terran4000> root		(hd0,0)
<terran4000> my apologies for the multiple line stuff >_>
<NexaMac> my girlfriend hates vista, but wont go for linux :< talk about confused
<MilitantPotato> terran4000: why not have him paste bin it?
<MilitantPotato> Then ya can edit it for him so he doesn't break it and be SOL
<terran4000> MilitantPotato: I'm out of time, girl/date already telling me to get my ass over there.
<Hunkennalle> got this:
<Hunkennalle> title		Linux
<Hunkennalle> # root		(hd0,1)
<MilitantPotato> Ah :)
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: yeah, it's close enough
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: ok
<Hunkennalle> ok
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: Right under linux: Change "root (hd0,1)" ---> "root (hd1,0)"
<MilitantPotato> Odd-rationale: I actually liked having both installed, some of the Gnome utilities are great on KDE
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: save it
<terran4000> Hunkennalle: exit and reboot
<Hunkennalle> wont theat delete my windows?
<terran4000> No
<Hunkennalle> sure
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: if it breaks, boot the live CD and re-install grub
<terran4000> But now I have to run. I swear, some women are so damn bossy >_>
<Hunkennalle> ok but it wont delete my windows that ive got on my c drive?
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: !pastebin
<MilitantPotato> paste your menu.list text there
<Hunkennalle> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MilitantPotato> then, from shell, run kate /etc/fstab
<MilitantPotato> paste that in another pastebin
<terran4000> NexaMac:
<Hunkennalle> paste in here or where?
<MilitantPotato> in that link
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MilitantPotato> if ya paste all that text in here they'll kick/ban ya for spamming
<NexaMac> terran4000:
<Hunkennalle> ok
<terran4000> NexaMac: terran4000@gmail.com   ... e-mail me later with your question and I'll get back to ya. I'll be MIA from here for a few so that's the best way to get to me.
<terran4000> cheers everyone
<Odd-rationale> is it normal to have an error pop up when installing kubuntu-retricted-extras with adept? I had to use the terminal.
<NexaMac> MIA? o_O
<NexaMac> later
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i want to edit the GrubHowto page on ubuntu docs and add instructions on how to boot a floppy image from grub should the computer not have a floppy drive. some computers does not support booting from cd-roms and the only way to boot from the cd is to load a bootmanager floppy which has cd booting support. can i add that information on the GrubHowto or should i create another page?
<Hunkennalle> now what?
<MilitantPotato> I'd say another page if it's crowded
<MilitantPotato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScorpKing> it's not that crouded ant there's not a lot of information to add
<ScorpKing> crowded*
<MilitantPotato> Yea, I'd say it fits the page if it helps people use the guide.
<NexaMac> right im off, got some gaming to do, later dudes :<
<ScorpKing> righto.. i'll add it on GrubHowto then ;)
<MilitantPotato> ScorpKing: after poking around it seems creating/booting grub disks are in sub pages
<ScorpKing> have a link?
<ScorpKing> nvm. got it
<draik> If I create different users on my laptop, do they require a different password?
<MilitantPotato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<MilitantPotato> No, but it would be safer
<draik> Right now, I just want to test them with the password Test and it's telling me that I have to change their passwords, root requested
<TheWhiteRook> unless they're all user accounts for one person.
<TheWhiteRook> do test1, test2, test3... etc
<draik> root enforced, sorry
<TheWhiteRook> or test[firstletterofusername]
<jason> Hey guys...i just installed Kubuntu, and I'm at a lost on how to install packages I've downloaded.
<draik> They are not all for one person, but I was just leaving them as test while I get things configured
<nosrednaekim> draik: it may be because sometimes it requires you to change after a a certeain about of time
<Odd-rationale> OK I found the menu editor, how do I hide certain apps?
<nosrednaekim> jason: what form are the packages that your downloaded?
<jason> I used the Adept Manager to install packages, but when I download uh, tar.gz stuff I'm not sure what to do with those
<draik> nosrednaekim: I set it for zero. No password change and does not expire
<nosrednaekim> draik: oh ok, never mind then
<k4> hi just wanted to inform you that i just build kde with kdesvn-buildscript , AND have the kubuntu packages installed, and the kdesvnbuild version is much faster
<TheWhiteRook> jason: if you can find a .deb package of the same thing, it'll be a lot easier to install
<nosrednaekim> jason: like which app? it kinda depends
<jason> oh, so i should look for debian packages?
<MilitantPotato> !build | jason
<jason> I'm trying to install Opera
<nosrednaekim> k4: it would be.... it was compiled just for your computer
<ubotu> jason: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<TheWhiteRook> if you can find them, it's easier.
<Odd-rationale> jason: Add the medibuntu reps
<Hunkennalle> MititantPotato: the root on kubuntu is: (hd1,0) and on xp (hd0,0)
<jason> what's medibuntu reps
<MilitantPotato> jason: debian.org has debian packages for a lot of things.
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | jason
<ubotu> jason: please see above
<Odd-rationale> nosrednaekim: you beat me
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: if you're 100% sure, change the menu.list to reflect that
<k4> nosrednaekim: yeah, just an info for you guys, but its remarkable normally you dont feel the difference
<jason> alright, uh , what's !xxx | jason mean?
<Odd-rationale> jason: The medibuntu repo has opera.
<draik> Thanks everyone
<Hunkennalle> reflekt what?
<Odd-rationale> jason: See message from ubotu
<MilitantPotato> reflect that (hd1,0) is the linux drive
<MilitantPotato> Jason, they're messages from the bot, directed too people
<MilitantPotato> the !blah is a command to have the bot post info
<jason> alright...also, if you guys don't mind, what exactly does the groupware wizard do and how can I use it?
<Hunkennalle> that is what it says
<jason> i imagine it updates everything and it'll help with my sound
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: that's what what says?
<Hunkennalle> hd1,0
<nosrednaekim> jason: no.. it has to do with MS exchange servers
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: where?
<Hunkennalle> under kubuntu in menu.lst
<jason> ohh...i see, alright, i won't touch it then
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: pastebin it for me
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: also pastebin your /etc/fstab
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hunkennalle> i didnt understand howto
<Hunkennalle> tried
<MilitantPotato> copy all the text, then paste it on that website
<MilitantPotato> click submit
<Hunkennalle> ive done that i think
<MilitantPotato> give me the URL :)
<Hunkennalle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51837/
<MilitantPotato> do the same with /etc/fstab
<MilitantPotato> kate /etc/fstab would be the command in shell
<jason> my laptop (Gateway ML3109) sound doesn't work, so i'm looking for drivers
<jason> so i think i should learn how to install through command line, nonetheless?
<Bauldrick> df -h says /dev/sda1             145G  137G     0 100% /   -- this morning i had 120 gb free??
<nosrednaekim> jason: Opera?certainly not.
<Bauldrick> how can i check whats filled it??
<k4> jason: to see what hardware is in your laptop the first way : lspci , in the commandline
<Hunkennalle> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51838/
<k4> jason:  then you can take the appropriate steps
<mani213> i installed kooldock how do i make it work
<mani213> its not in the start menu
<jason> ooh thanks...so i find the name, i'll google around for drivers
<mani213> do i have to type somthing in konsole?
<nosrednaekim> mani213: run "kooldock" from the command line
<k4> jason: i think the drivers are already there, i know nearly no soundsystem that is not supported
<k4> jason: but yes google for it
<k4> jason: should look like this : 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<mani213> its not working:S
<mani213> i saw it but it disapeared
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: the paths are fine, close those out without saving if you modified them.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> any one updated to kde 4?
<nosrednaekim> Ben_Cs: here
<Hunkennalle> if theyre fine then why does my system work so crappy?
<Ben_Cs> nosrednaekim: how do i change width of panel?
<nosrednaekim> Ben_Cs: you can't.
<jason> well, I get no sound on my Gateway laptops with linux os's
<jason> for this gateway, it's ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<jason> does ALSA or oss work with that?
<BluesKaj> hey what's the fix for orphaned modules? I can't understand why there would be such a problem after a clean install .
<nosrednaekim> jason: google it :)
<mani213> i typed in kooldock it doesnt seem to be workinG:S
<jason> k :-D
<nosrednaekim> jason: google the model name and "linux"
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: something hardware maybe.
<taylor> wow im having tourble with Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> taylor: how so
<taylor> i cant get my display resoltuion to work
<Hunkennalle> so i cant do anything about it?
<Ben_Cs> ok thnx
<taylor> all the names in the "start" menu are super long
<taylor> it deleted my windows parition
<taylor> even thought i told it to partition around it
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: I'm sure you can, but you'll need someone more knowledgeable then me.
<MilitantPotato> Hunkennalle: try #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> taylor: wow!0.o
<MilitantPotato> since it's happening at boot and not a KDE issue
<taylor> im going to switch to mandrivia
<Hunkennalle> just so you know i had to install kubuntu from the alternativ install because it wouldent work with the live cd
<nosrednaekim> taylor: go ahead... whatever works best for you :)
<mani213> it says kooldock is already running but i dont see anything
<taylor> thats what i like about linux users :P
<nosrednaekim> mani213: put you moude on the middle bottom of the screen
<nosrednaekim> *mouse
<trophyhead> any play the game sauerbraten in kubuntu?, is there a way to change the audio rate, it has a bad crackle sound & I fixed another game by changing this tho can't find the option on sauerbraten : (
<nosrednaekim> trophyhead: I play it... but don't have any problems like that
<mani213> put my moude???
<mani213> what does that mean
<nosrednaekim> mani213: mouse
<mani213> guy
<mani213> nothin happeens
<nosrednaekim> mm
<mani213> okay tell me step by step
<mani213> basicly i tuped in konsole
<mani213> and it didnt work
<mani213> and it says its already running
<mani213> so what now
<nosrednaekim> well, I've never used it so I don't know
<trophyhead> oh well still a kewl game thx nosred, : )
<mani213> :S
<mani213> so nothing else i can do
<corinth> If I wanted to uninstall kde4, how would I go about it?
<MilitantPotato> open adept and start removing ?
<corinth> MilitantPotato: One by one?
<corinth> MilitantPotato: Oh, and hey. I figured out how to re add the application launcher to the panel.
<corinth> That was you I was talking to about it, right?
<MilitantPotato> yea
<MilitantPotato> how'd you manage that?
<lod_> what's this message? "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<lod_> what's wmaster0
<corinth> You have to drag it from the add widgets box directly to the panel, not to the desktop of not clicking "add Widget"
<corinth> You can add any of the widgets to the panel this way
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand what widgets do 
<corinth> Lol.
<MilitantPotato> they're like applets, but floaty
 * BluesKaj doesn't care about floaties :)
<MilitantPotato> me either tbh
<trophyhead> I use a music keyboard with a midi-to-usb plug, would the program "specimen" be what I'm looking for if I wanted to transfer sampled sounds to my keyboard to play? as if to play a higher note would raise the pitch so a single sound would be across all the keys? : )  confuseing isn't it haha!
<lod_> what's wmaster0
<lod_> what're the basic wi-fi commands in terminal
<corinth> Why should/shouldn't I use JuK over Amarok?
<BluesKaj> kde4 was a disaster for me ... not ready for primetime IMO :(
<seezer> BluesKaj: same here.. stopped working after a clean shutdown anyway - like the selfbuilt trunk versions..
<seezer> trying to log in just pops up kdm again
<MilitantPotato> seezer: KDM-kde4 doesn't work.
<MilitantPotato> seezer: gotta use the default KDM
<seezer> MilitantPotato: i know. it's kdm3
<MilitantPotato> nvm :)
<fester225> How do I look at my network from Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> seezer:  it wrecked my kde3 vers , so i'm try hardy as we speak, but I'm not too impressed with it either :(
<MilitantPotato> corinth: any idea how to create a second panel?
<seezer> it worked for a few logins - and now does not. and i'm tired of reconfiguring through rm ~/.kde4..
<BluesKaj> err trying
<corinth> MilitantPotato: Let me look around, haven't tried it. I know there is a way, just don't know if it's ready yet.
<seezer> BluesKaj: 'default application' konqui is now konqui4 inside the kde3 session too..
<seezer> kinda ugly.
<BluesKaj> yes, i found out too late :(
<Shamshiel> Hi guys. :)
<Shamshiel> I thought you might be interested in knowing my problem was apparently just that KNetworkManager didn't like this particular network anymore.
<Shamshiel> I was able to connect through iwconfig this time.
<Autoscum> Hey guys. The flash player in Mozilla Firefox keeps crashing. Any ideas before I uninstall it? :P
<Autoscum> (Re-install)
<Autoscum> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Autoscum> Ah, I see...
<Autoscum> =p
<Autoscum> Well it did install correctly..
<fester225> How do I look at my network from Kubuntu?
<badapple> I need a hexadecimal readout of my usb device address
<badapple> how would I get that
<badapple> lsusb does not do so
<biovore> badapple: probably in /proc/bus/usb/
<flamesage> Hello all.
<flamesage> With Kubuntu 8.04, they said they were going to try to "catch up" to Ubuntu, will this only be KDE3.x or KDE4.x there making / improving on?
<Autoscum> !fix adept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kadam> How do I add a pager to the task bar in KDE4?
<LjL> !kde4 > kadam    (kadam, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RD579> I need help installing Kubuntu. Can someone discuss the package I need?
<Tm_T> !install | RD579
<ubotu> RD579: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<RD579> In Synaptic Package Manager I see KDE Desktop, KDE Desktop Universe, and another that says multiverse. What is the difference?
<LjL> !kde | RD579
<ubotu> RD579: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<RD579> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RD579> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<corinth> where is the default panel image for kubuntu kde3 located?
<Autoscum> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<hydrogen> the factoid should probably mention its the best thing since before sliced bread
<RD579> Sigh, if I could get Kde installed....
<hydrogen> i would try to....
<RD579> I did try to. I cant seem to get it installed.
<corinth> Can someone please go tconfigure kde panel and under appearance tell me where the background image for the panel is located?
<RD579> I am having silly problems, and no one seems to give me answers. Im missing something simple, and the web wiki isn't helping.
<corinth> *go to
<corinth> RD579: What's the problem?
<RD579> If I attempt to do sudo apt-get kde-desktop I get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RD579> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<RD579> So the other option is using Synaptic but I see three different KDE desktop evn
<corinth> RD579: What distro?
<RD579> one plan, one multiverse, on universe.
<RD579> I am not sure what package I need. I am running Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<corinth> RD579: Try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<corinth> That's always worked fine for me.
<RD579> If I try that I get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RD579> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<biovore> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<corinth> Did you just try it again?
<RD579> yes
<RD579> And I recieved the error I just sent
<biovore> probably got adept running in the background or something..
<RD579> ive rebooted.
<corinth> With the 'install' too? You didn't list it before in yoru command, and I'm not sure if its needed.
<corinth> *your
<RD579> I did have install
<RD579> let me try and reboot again I dunno
<corinth> Kk
<corinth> Can someone please go tconfigure kde panel and under appearance tell me where the background image for the panel is located?
<NoFox> http://digg.com/tech_news/Apple_to_Partner_with_News_Corp_Parent_of_Fox_News
<suslayer> http://linux.xlibs.net/2008/01/12/howto-install-kde-4-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy/ YES!!!
<aram> can any one please suggest article for how to set up router or ip masquarding?
<biovore> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Datalanche> Is there a way I can make an expanding tree of my commonly used apps in the panel? The quicklauncher takes up a bit too much room, since my1024x768 CRT hasn't died yet. ;)
<RD579> Ok I am back. I tried running it again and I get E: Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<lod_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE
<lod_> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<biovore> aram: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Datalanche> RD579: Maybe kubuntu-desktop is what you are looking for
<lod_> then to make it perm
<biovore> RD579:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lod_> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.iptables
<aram> biovore: thanks
<corporeal_> anyone else think that they should make the markdown filter extensible?
<RD579> Datalanche that worked thanks.
<corporeal_> markdown itself supports plugging in processors
<Datalanche> Cool
<corporeal_> but django doesnt support it
<kadam> Can anyone think of a reason NOT to change certain desktop actions from CTRL-F10, etc to just plain F10?
<biovore> kate and other application have hot-keys on F10
<Autoscum> How can I re-install my Mozilla flash plugin?
<kadam> biovore: Ahh, I was hoping they'd not really be used by other applications... Well, I'll see what happens... Is there a way to disable kwin hotkeys?
<kadam> er, temporarily*
<biovore> kadam: probably..
<lod_> is there any chance kubuntu 8.04 to be with kde 4.0 by default?
<biovore> Not sure..
<corinth> lod_: From what I've heard, Kubuntu 8.04 will have the option to choose either.
<Silouck> when creating an audio and adding mp3 i get a message saying that is an unsupported format, any help?
<corinth> I think it will be 4 as default, with the option to install 3 alongside
<corinth> Who is running Kubuntu gutsy right now?
<biovore> most everyone
<biovore> !restricted | Silouck
<ubotu> Silouck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<corinth> Well, I'm looking for someone on kubuntu gutsy to help me with something very simple. It will only take about 15 seconds, lol.
<biovore> what is it?
<dios[RU]> corinth: I'm running gutsy, how may I help?
<corinth> I just need to know where the default panel background is stored, the directory. I accidently changed it, and can't find the original now.
<jackster> hey anyone have any idea why my scrollwheel doesn't work in Kubuntu 7.10
<jackster> on my mouse that is
<biovore> corinth: there under /usr/share/spps/kicker/wallpapers/
<biovore> (spps -> apps)
<corinth> biovore: Thanks!
<Jatz> hey, looking for some help here.
<Jatz> ofc.
<Hunkennalle> im sick of kubuntu not working well... im gonna install gentoo instead
 * Jatz gasps.
<jackster> :o
<NickPresta> Hunkennalle, what isn't working well?
<Jatz> methinks you'll have an easier time with kubuntu then gentoo.
<hola> kde4 do not acept my root password
<LjL> !kde4 | hola
<ubotu> hola: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Hunkennalle> in booting it stops loading 9 times out of 10 and i cant shut the computer down without holding the powerbutton
<NickPresta> Hunkennalle, using Gutsy?
<Jatz> oh yippe I think I have a solution
<Silouck> when creating an audio and adding mp3 i get a message saying that is an unsupported format, any help?
<Hunkennalle> yes
<Silouck> Hunkennalle: hu?
<wesley> got other people problems that you costum set background doest load add start up in kde4
<Hunkennalle> talked to nick
<Silouck> how can i scan the requires of a package?
<NickPresta> Silouck, `apt-cache showpkg PACKAGE`
<NickPresta> Silouck, also, for just depends, `apt-cache depends PACKAGE`
<LjL> most useful though is rdepends :)
<Silouck> NickPresta: and when the package inst installed?
<pfein> anyone here use dual monitors?
 * pfein is thinking of going shopping...
<xneil> Hunkennalle: if your having trouble with kubuntu, try debian
<NickPresta> Silouck, you don't need to have the package installed to see the depends via (apt-cache depends).
<NickPresta> !xinerama | pfein
<ubotu> pfein: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<NickPresta> pfein, I use a dual monitor setup
<Silouck> NickPresta: thats what im asking, casue i did appt-cache depends package and saus cant locate package!!
<NickPresta> Silouck, which package?
<Silouck> that is irrelevant
<NickPresta> Silouck, no it isn't. If the package doesn't exist, you won't find depends for it
<Silouck> for example with rpm i need to add -p to packages that arent installed
<Silouck> fuck
<NickPresta> !ohmy | Silouck
<ubotu> Silouck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Silouck> the package its here in my hd
<pfein> NickPresta: can you mix & match screen sizes/rotation?  also, what WM?
<Silouck> NickPresta: you making loose my time
#kubuntu 2009-01-05
<JohnFlux> johannes_: go to Desktop
<JohnFlux> Desktop effects
<JohnFlux> advanced
<JohnFlux> then change composition type
<JohnFlux> johannes_: randr has nothing to do with it
<JohnFlux> randr is for changing rotation and screen resolution
<EagleScreen> why dkms is not installed by default in Ubuntu Desktop Edition?
<johannes_> JohnFlux: prob still, and tried xrender now
<JohnFlux> johannes_: you still get the problem with xrender?
<JohnFlux> instead of opengl?
<johannes_> JohnFlux: yes
<JohnFlux> johannes_: oh wait - do you have an ATI card?
<johannes_> e.g. clicking at the upper border, white, typing here, shady againaand flickering
<farhan> hello i need help with my xubuntu can please neone help me
<zerlord> so
<JohnFlux> johannes_: do you have focus follows click?
<johannes_> JohnFlux: yes, but i tried all options, didnt help
<JohnFlux> johannes_: Window Behavior -> Click to Focus
<farhan> can neone help please
<JohnFlux> johannes_: do you have the policy of Click To Focus
<JohnFlux> farhan: how can anyone help you?
<JohnFlux> farhan: you haven't asked a question
<JohnFlux> farhan: we aren't psychic
<farhan> actually i have installed Xubuntu on my pc and i want to get Gnome desktop i m looking in synaptic but unable to find there
<johannes_> JohnFlux: yes
<johannes_> JohnFlux: but that behaviour doessnt affct the prob, already tried all options
<genii> farhan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<farhan> ok
<JohnFlux> johannes_: ATI card?
<farhan> this way i can install ubuntu desktop leme save thanks 1 more to go
<johannes_> JohnFlux: Graphics Adapter: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100
<k4> hey ! i just installed 9.04 :) and it works !!!
<JohnFlux> johannes_: hmm, strange.  dunno sorry
<JohnFlux> johannes_: maybe the people in #kwin can help at some point
<k4> whats the problem ?
<johannes_> JohnFlux: nobody there right now, but ill keep tryin it..which option prevents any window from getting shady, if any?
<farhan> Second question is i am trying to install Ubuntu on my other machine and i get this error after installation is complete and every thing "Gave up waiting for root device"
<johannes_> k4: hi,  my inital problem was flickering screen and changing focus every second when typing
<marek> smssend: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<marek> what can i do with it/
<carlos_> plz i need help with amsn and cam
<k4> johannes_: ok something with your graphics driver
<johannes_> JohnFlux: thanks anyway!
<johannes_> k4: yep, i agree
<johannes_> k4: Graphics Adapter: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100
<k4> but i think for the intel card's is only one driver available
<k4> i got a different intel graphics card - just checked
<farhan> Second question is i am trying to install Ubuntu on my other machine and i get this error after installation is complete and every thing "Gave up waiting for root device"
<k4> johannes_:  try to find out the package name
<farhan> and how can i use yahoo messenger with cam and vc on ubuntu
<k4> johannes_: then go to packages.ubuntu.com and check your upgrade possibilities
<k4> farhan: it's work's out of the box with my 2 computer's
<johannes_> k4: sorry, which package?
<k4> farhan: are you seeing any video from your cam ?
<k4> johannes_: where the driver resides in
<johannes_> should i search for the driver in adept?
<farhan> K4 i dont know which yahoo software to download
<k4> farhan: try pidgin, but you just need to double-click "install new software"
<k4> johannes_: just checked my netbook , and it's comlicated
<k4> johannes_:  there are too many intel component's in there
<johannes_> k4: packages .ubuntu gives me nothing
<k4> johann
<k4> johannes_: the package name is : yserver-xorg-video-intel
<k4> xserver
<k4> not y:)
<madgeek007> how do i configure kwin?
<HappySmileMan> madgeek007: You mean the effects it provides or just it's basic appearance
<madgeek007> the effects
<HappySmileMan> Open up system settings, go to "Desktop" and from there you can enable or disable them
<HappySmileMan> And configure them
<jennifer> hey
<madgeek007> how did i not notice that..thanks
<jennifer> i have a question; when trying to access this one website; it doesnt load but i can get onto other sites just fine
<genii> jennifer: Maybe the site is down ... or, it uses something unsupported in linux, like Shockwave
<jennifer> i called my internet service provider and they said that there wasnt any problems on their end
<jennifer> the thing is i am able to get on that site all the time
<jennifer> and for about 5 mins i was able to use the Konuer web browser to acess the site unti i attempted to log on and then it took forever to load
<jennifer> the site isnt down b/c my other friends are able to get onto it just fine
<jennifer> i am tired of freakin Linux...its one thing after the freakin other
<uga> jennifer: this has nothing to do with linux
<uga> but feel free, install windows, and have your life easier
<johannes_> k4: would i need to change my sources.lst?
<jennifer> i had windows and my comp crashed twice
<jennifer> i am just frustrated atm
<uga> jennifer: it has to do with how networking works
<uga> there's many sites that can block you or your sysadmins' proxy servers at any moment
<uga> no matter what OS you run
<uga> and from all you said, it looks like the problem is related to packet routing
<jennifer> okay i installed it now how do i run in
<jennifer> it*
<uga> jennifer: did you ever run konsole?
<uga> go to the menu, and search konsole, it should be there
<uga> you'll see a black screen
<uga> and you type there "traceroute www.google.com"
<uga> but instead of www.google.com you put the site you're trying to debug
<uga> you'll see that it takes some time, but it will show you the path that packets are following, from one router to another
<uga> at some point, it will stop and not continue
<elliott> is there any way to install firefox in intrepid without installing the entire gnome library?
<jennifer> its not doing anything
<jennifer> i typed it in an nadda
<elliott> ean easy way i should say
<uga> jennifer:
<uga> traceroute to www.google.com (74.125.39.104), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<uga>  1  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  2.611 ms  2.979 ms  3.166 ms
<uga>  2  87.217.106.212.static.jazztel.es (212.106.217.87)  53.923 ms  55.505 ms  57.191 ms
<uga> jennifer: you don't see anything like that?
<jennifer> nope
<uga> you are running it in a terminal, right?
<uga> in one of those "black windows"
<jennifer> Konsole
<uga> yes
<jennifer> yes
<uga> and what does it say, nothing?
<jennifer> nothing
<jennifer> all it gives me is >
<uga> eh?
<elliott> don't put a slash or backslash after the command
<uga> ouch
<jennifer> i typed traceroute http://fringe-forum.com
<uga> jennifer: without http
<elliott> get rid of the http:// part
<uga> just fringe-forum.com
<jennifer> still nothing
<elliott> what gets printed out now?
<axiom> trying to install the lates kde beta from here http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 but skipped the step about uninstalling koffice-data-kde4.  Now I am stuck in an endless loop that apt-get -f install will not fix.  How do I get out?
<jennifer> i dont have sudo apt
<uga> jennifer: forget sudo apt-get etc
<uga> just type      traceroute fringe-forum.com
<uga> sudo apt-get thing is for installing traceroute, and you already did, through adept manager, you said
<jennifer> The program 'traceroute' can be found in the following packages:
<jennifer>  * traceroute-nanog
<jennifer>  * traceroute
<jennifer> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<jennifer> bash: traceroute: command not found
<jennifer> thats what it gives me
<uga> ah
<genii> uga: tracepath
<johannes_> k4: I TRIED UPgrade in synaptic from 10 to 10.1 , didnt help, there is a jaunty version but how do i get it installed?
<uga> genii: I have traceroute myself, and she has too, according to the output
<dookieface> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu into my toshiba laptop.
<uga> genii: what's tracepath? some improvements over traceroute?
<genii> johannes_: Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<uga> jennifer: try     sudo apt-get install traceroute
<uga> it seems you didnt' install it
<uga> jennifer: it will ask you for the root password when doing so
<genii> uga: Seems to be the same. Just different name in Ubuntu for some reason
<uga> genii: not for me. I do have traceroute
<uga> in intrepid
<uga> nothing called tracepath
<uga> there's iputils-tracepath as package
<jennifer> i did that and the pass i gave it was wrong
<uga> ouch
<jennifer> i only have one password i use for Linux
<jennifer> that one according to the freakin screen isnt the one
<uga> did you check caps lock etc?
<jennifer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jennifer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<uga> ah, no, that's not incorrect password =)
<uga> jennifer: close adept manager
<uga> and try again
<uga> both applications are trying to access the program installation database
<uga> and adept had locked it
<elliott> also, i had kubuntu intrepid crash randomly while downloading updates earlier,  how would i go about finding the cause?
<uga> elliott: what crashed, adept?
<uga> or the whole desktop
<elliott> no, the entire computer shut off
<uga> ugh
<uga> that's hard to debug
<elliott> exactly, i don't even know where to start
<uga> were you using a gfx application to update?
<elliott> yeah, adept manager
<jennifer> i tried and got it running but when i ran the traceroute it gave me No buffer space avaliable
<uga> elliott: you could try updating from command line (apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade). At least that would tell you if it's related to using xorg/gfx card drivers...
<elliott> that's what i'm doing now
<elliott> i don't even know if it's related to adept manager, i just know that was the only thing going on
<elliott> anso, after the crash, the K menu button in the lower left of the screen disappeared
<elliott> i had to create a widget of one on the desktop
<uga> jennifer: wow, does it to the same for other sites?
<uga> check google for example
<jennifer> yep
<jennifer> i tried yahoo..same damn message
<elliott> also, i can't run some executables
<elliott> i'm not having a good time with intrepid so far
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/traceroute/+bug/290145
<uga> jennifer: what does "ping www.google.com" do?
<uga> does it work?
<jennifer> yeah
<uga> now that's strange. ping and traceroute do very similar stuff
<uga> jennifer: does pinging to that site work too?
<uga> the one you are having issues with
<uga> 64 bytes from fx-in-f103.google.com (74.125.39.103): icmp_seq=5 ttl=251 time=78.7 ms
<uga> it should output something like that
<uga> with a timne
<uga> time
<jennifer> what does ping do
<uga> ping sends a packet to the remote site, and asks the site to respond to you
<uga> your computer sends "foo",a nd the remote site responds "foo" back
<uga> it's an echo request
<uga> if you see a time, it means you have connectivity to that site, and the response time is that one (in milliseconds)
<uga> if you get a timeout, it means packets are not reaching to that site
<jennifer> yeah
<jennifer> well its still going
<uga> PING fringe-forum.com (67.222.1.169) 56(84) bytes of data.
<uga> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=1 ttl=251 time=193 ms
<uga> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=2 ttl=251 time=192 ms
<uga> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=3 ttl=251 time=193 ms
<uga> jennifer: you get something like that?
<uga> what's the response time for you?
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=99 ttl=48 time=306 ms
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=100 ttl=48 time=276 ms
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=101 ttl=48 time=301 ms
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=102 ttl=48 time=268 ms
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=103 ttl=48 time=295 ms
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=104 ttl=48 time=305 ms
<jennifer> 64 bytes from host.bellyhost.com (67.222.1.169): icmp_seq=105 ttl=48 time=306 ms
<uga> that sounds good, not too long timeout
<uga> jennifer: stop pasting, else you'll get kicked for flooding ;)
<jennifer> sorry
<uga> jennifer: ok, now we'll check if hte site works or not for you. I hope you have telnet installed
<jennifer> whats telnet?
<srka> hello
<uga> jennifer: another network program from command line. We will try doing what the browser does, but manually
<uga> jennifer: if you type   telnet fringe-forum.com 80
<uga> you'll see:
<uga> Trying 67.222.1.169...
<uga> Connected to fringe-forum.com.
<uga> Escape character is '^]'.
<elliott> also, konsole doesn't color anything in commands like ls
<uga> jennifer: once it shows connected, you can type (exactly, no add-on spaces):
<elliott> i'm just having problems left and right
<uga> jennifer: GET HTTP/1.0
<uga> jennifer: and press return twice
<jennifer> how do i get telnet?
<login_> algum brasileiro ai?
<uga> jennifer: ah, same thing  as before:    sudo apt-get install telnet
<jennifer> brb
<genii> login_: /join #ubuntu-br
<uga> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<uga> uhm... maybe better
<uga> !br login_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br login_
<uga> I thought that worked in the past
<jennifer> hey i got the site back up
<uga> heh
<jennifer> or u did lol either way thank you
<HappySmileMan> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<uga> jennifer: sounds like you are having temporary connectivity issues
<uga> jennifer: next time that fails, try ping again
<uga> and you will possibly get no response
<uga> jennifer: and when you call the service providers tell them "there's no route to the remote host. You have issues on OSI level 3"
<uga> they'll pass you through the real technicians on the next level ;)
<jennifer> well i have Sprint
<jennifer> lol
<uga> first level "technicians" just follow instructions from a piece of paper
<uga> and instructions on fixing are usually "open internet explorer"
<jennifer> okay i can get on the site but i still cant login
<uga> jennifer: that might be a different issue. Are you using firefox or konqueror?
<jennifer> firefox
<jennifer> and i had the same issue when i used konqueror
<uga> unless the site is using some strange authentication system it shoudl work =/
<jennifer> well before i've never had any issues with that site
<uga> jennifer: watch out btw, some sites (my own does), block you off if you attempt logging in several times and fail
<jennifer> the site i use doesnt do that
<uga> if I were you, I'd try from a differnt locatoin
<uga> jennifer: does it use https:// for authentication?
<jennifer> i already did..i was on a friends comp and i got on the site just fine
<jennifer> nope, just http://
<uga> your friend used firefox?
<uga> or IE?
<jennifer> firefox
<uga> then I really cannot understand =(
<jennifer> and now konquer isnt loading the site
<uga> that's not connectivity issue
<jennifer> i havent been banned from the site or anyhing and i can get onto other sites just fine
<uga> jennifer: I don't mean _you_ have been banned from the site
<uga> your PC can be banned from the site temporarily if you fail logging in several times
<uga> and then you cannot connect to the website
<uga> but now you should be able to (in theory) log in
<uga> unfortuantely I don't have an account there for testing
<uga> and bugmenot doesn't give me any passwords for it
<jennifer> exactly and i havent had any failed login attempts. I typed in the password and it said thanks for logging in
<jennifer> the browser usally automaticly redirects me to the main page
<uga> [02:02:49] <jennifer> okay i can get on the site but i still cant login
<uga> then what does "cannot login" mean
<uga> it doesn't show you the correct page?
<uga> if so, then it's a problem with the browser (firefox)
<wesley> desktop spere how do you control that ?
<popc0rn> Kubuntu id weird.. lol
<popc0rn> is*
<wesley> why ?
<popc0rn> KDE sucks
<genii> There's always gnome.
<popc0rn> i know :P
<popc0rn> brb swapping OS
<balboa02> Sometimes I get a "cannot open display" error when trying to open GUI programs from the terminal, if I open a new terminal and try the command again it will work for a little bit and then start throwing that error again. Has this happened to anyone?
<yafre> hola
<yafre> hi
<mike_> Hi, I just installed ubuntu yesterday on my rig, and I'm having a bit of a problem running Steam games... Anyone lend a helping hand, please?
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> on my other laptop, thats not on the network, when I try to sudo apt-get install wireless-tools it tells me "package has no installation candidate"
<Armagguedes> hey
<SiVA_> I just installed from the CD
<SiVA_> 8.10
<family> I'm trying to use a floppy in KDE3, but it says I must specify a filesystem type when I try to mount it (yes, mounting from a terminal works, but this is for my mom)
<Armagguedes> using a livecd how can i access my actual disk partitions, instead of the livecd partitions?
<Armagguedes> (as in, if i go to dolphin/konqueror it only shows /home/ubuntu instead of /home/myusername)
<family> Armagguedes: you have to mount them.. try "sudo mount -a" in a terminal
<ejat> my kopete always disconnected from Yahoo
<SiVA_> it's almost like apt-get doesn't know to read the packages from the CD
<ejat> did the bugs fix ?
<family> I'm trying to mount a floppy from KDE 3, but it says  I must specify a filesystem type. If I go to the drive's properties,  all those options are grayed out, even as root.. any ideas?
<wesley> you said that already
<mister-tea> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<family> wesley: well, no one answered, so I thought I'd say it again since more people arrived ;)
<family> mister-tea: that doesn't help.. still says no filesystem specified :-(
<condon> Does anyone know what might keep cheese or camorama from capturing the stream from a webcam?
<Armagguedes> how can i update from 8.10 to jaunty alpha2?
<EagleScreen> Armagguedes yes you can
<EagleScreen> but an alpha2 is not recommended for daily use
<Armagguedes> it's alright
<Armagguedes> it'll work better than 8.10
<EagleScreen> why?
<EagleScreen> is it by KDE 4.2?
<Armagguedes> i can't use nvidias drivers for starters
<Armagguedes> yes, kde4.2 as well
<EagleScreen> and is nvidias drivers for starters working on Jaunty Alpha2?
<Armagguedes> apparently
<EagleScreen> you can download a Live CD to run Jaunty without installing it in you disk, and do all tests you want with drivers
<EagleScreen> you also can install KDE 4.2 beta2 in Intrepid
<Armagguedes> i would install it straight from the livecd, but i need to do some manual partitioning (which is broken in Kubuntu 9.04a2) and access the old partitions before that to movedata over
<EagleScreen> if you want, you can do a network upgrade
<Armagguedes> how
<EagleScreen> there is instructions in Ubuntu/Kubuntu web sites
<EagleScreen> let me see..
<Armagguedes> yeah i've looked but can't find any
<EagleScreen> wait a momment..
<wesley> since when is there from kubuntu a daily live ?
<Armagguedes> daily live?
<Armagguedes> i'm talking about the livecd
<EagleScreen> you can download daily live CDs builts from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<EagleScreen> but it is possible that it still has the manual partitioning broken
<EagleScreen> it is possible that it has anything broken (including installer)
<Armagguedes> it only has alternate cds anyway
<EagleScreen> i cannot find the Ubuntu specific tool to upgrade to jaunty
<condon> You're probably better off Eagle
<condon> Jaunty's a pain
<EagleScreen> yes i know
<EagleScreen> but someone here wants to upgrade to jaunty
<wesley> Lol
<wesley> kde4.2 isnt even label stable
<EagleScreen> you always can use Debian style to upgrade to Jaunty
<EagleScreen> by using aptitude
<Armagguedes> does apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu still work
<Armagguedes> does it still install the equivalent to the kubuntu cd?
<JontheEchidna> Armagguedes: yes, that will install everything that is on the kubuntu cd
<Armagguedes> cool
<Armagguedes> lastly, where is the Kmenu config file?
<Armagguedes> i need to look at the list of apps i had installed
<Armagguedes> JontheEchidna, andthen can i safely purge ubuntu-desktop ?
<EagleScreen> Armagguedes you could install KDE 4.2 along you 8.10 installation
<Armagguedes> yes you told me
<Armagguedes> i need the new nvidia drivers in alpha2 i told you
<JontheEchidna> Armagguedes: that would only remove the metapackage
<EagleScreen> I think you are thinkng about install Ubuntu Jaunty and later install kuubntu-desktop package to install Kuubntu Jaunty
<EagleScreen> that is possible, but you will keep many Gnome stuff
<EagleScreen> if I were you and I wish to upgrade to Kubuntu Jaunty I would use aptitude package manager to do it
<xxploit> is there a descent qt gnutella clinet, havent really used kde much so trying to find some descent apps for things
<xxploit> client*
<EagleScreen> apollon is a KDE3 client
<xxploit> hasnt development stoped years ago?
<EagleScreen> i dont know, may be..
<EagleScreen> Armagguedes you can also doenload the Alternate Jaunty CD and run a cdromupgrade
<mike_> Hi, Can someone help me with a problem i'm having on ubuntu?
<mike_> ive been told this is the place to be
<HappySmileMan> #ubuntu
<HappySmileMan> Unless it's Kubuntu you're using
<jimp_> new to ubuntu, although like it very much so far, cannot get my intel board with intel GMA 3100 Daul Independent display to higher graphics mode. I am not good with the terminal window and don't see anything out for drivers, any thoughts on this?
<mister-tea> jimp_:  have a look here this might help you http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<szrhawaii> how do i turn off the kubuntu bootsplash the one that says kubuntu in blue letters with the blue loading bar at the beginning of the startup process
<szrhawaii> i turned everything else off
<szrhawaii> i rather look at the words loading then that kubuntu splash screen
<szrhawaii> so anyone know where i go to shut it down in 8.10
<condon> can always remove kdm - I THINK after a rooboot it will warn you then default to gdm
<szrhawaii> nah the kdm has the standard things that are easy to take off for some reason this kubuntu splash screen isnt part of it
<szrhawaii> cause you got the grub splash then that kubuntu splash then the kdm then the kdm splash
<szrhawaii> i turned off the kdm stuff already
<szrhawaii> but for some reason inbetween the grub and the kdm theres a kubuntu splash screen
<szrhawaii> is there a location in the settings that i can remove it from
<condon> Gotcha, that I know nothing about
<condon> I know somewhere you can change it
<condon> but I'm not entirely sure where in 8.10...or previous versions for that matter, haven't played with it that much.
<szrhawaii> i know how to get rid of it in kde 3.5 but not this one
<szrhawaii> i had t gone before
<szrhawaii> i forgot what i did to do it though
<szrhawaii> i think i downloaded startupmanager alongside this one
<szrhawaii> im gonna try that
<EagleScreen> szrhawaii to turn off bootsplash you have to delete splash argument to kernel
<szrhawaii> so does anyone have amarok 2 and know if its better or nicer than the first one
<szrhawaii> how do i do that EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> run a text editor as root
<EagleScreen> for instance kdesudo kate
<szrhawaii> yeah
<EagleScreen> and open the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<szrhawaii> should i just delete the file from root instead
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> you have not to delete any file
<EagleScreen> you have to edit a file
<szrhawaii> ok what part should i edit on it
<EagleScreen> at the end of the file, you can reach the entries you have in the grub (boot loader) menu
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu entries has a line as this:
<EagleScreen> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=147df5e4-a638-46f3-896d-678be23aba92 ro quiet splash
<EagleScreen> remove splash from the line
<szrhawaii> what if i also have the 2.6.24 in there as well
<szrhawaii> should i leave that one
<EagleScreen> remove splash from any Linux entrie that you will use and you dont want to has the splash screen
<szrhawaii> i dont want it at all i want the loading process instead with the words stating what its doing
<EagleScreen> you also can have graphical boot with messages from shell, by removinf quiet option instead of splash (and keeping splash)
<EagleScreen> if you delete splash you will have a full text boot
<szrhawaii> thats what i want
<EagleScreen> if you delete quiet (keeping splash) you will have graphical boot but with messages
<szrhawaii> let me restart and check it to see if its all g
<EagleScreen> if you delete quiet and also splash you will have a full text boot with more messages
<Dr_Rip> hi
<EagleScreen> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_Rip> there's anyone who can help me to conf kismet ? :P
<szrhawaii> ok the usplash is gone
<szrhawaii> now i have one more issue
<szrhawaii> there is a white box in the top right hand corner of my screen when it goes through the usplash process
<szrhawaii> it was doing it before and now its still there
<szrhawaii> it also happens when i log out as well
<szrhawaii> any ideas of how to troubleshoot that
<EagleScreen> no idea
<nazareno> tem algum brasileiro
<EagleScreen> i have never seen that
<EagleScreen> nazareno visit #ubuntu-br
<szrhawaii> another problem im having is i am downloading vmware and for some reason i cant seem to find it after i downloaded it
<szrhawaii> does anyone know where to find the ppa or repos for the vmware for kde 8.10
<Armagguedes> how do i - using a live cd - actually access my data on the hardrive?
<EagleScreen> szrhawaii you could install a fork of vmware from Debian repos
<szrhawaii> do you know the place to go
<szrhawaii> ill try launchpad
<EagleScreen> or use "vmware-package" package fromUbuntu repo it build a .deb package from the officiel installer
<szrhawaii> i did that but the icon for the workstation isnt appearing
<szrhawaii> on my screen
<szrhawaii> and i cant find it after i download it through terminal either
<EagleScreen> try running it from a terminal or by pressing Alt F2
<EagleScreen> are you sure you installed it right? did you install it in your perosnal folder?
<szrhawaii> i did it through synaptics
<falckon> hey, i used to use PDf printer in cups all the time, after updating to 8.10 it was gone so i found it and installed cups-pdf but i can't find where / if the pdf files are being created
<Armagguedes> falckon: it used to be /home/user/PDF
<falckon> yep, its not creating anything there
<falckon> unless ... it needs certain privileges that wouldn't be default
<EagleScreen> szrhawaii did you installed "vmware-package" and later..??
<Armagguedes> try /dev/null then
<Armagguedes> =)
<szrhawaii> yep EagleScreen
<EagleScreen> what did you do later??
<szrhawaii> the open-vm-toolbox
<falckon> well i assume cups printers either runs as your user or root so permissions wouldn't be a problem
<szrhawaii> open-vm-toolbox open-vm-tools
<EagleScreen> I think vmware is not Software Libre so it is not installable from Ubuntu repositories
<EagleScreen> is as like as Googleearth
<EagleScreen> "vmware-package" provides a script that download vmware from its official site, and build a Debian package (.deb) to you can install it easuly in Ubuntu
<szrhawaii> yeah i just noticed it said uninstallable
<szrhawaii> i got the deb source right now through launchpad
<szrhawaii> but im not sure which one I should use
<EagleScreen> let me see the source
<szrhawaii> cause there is like three guys making debs
<szrhawaii> this is one of them
<szrhawaii> https://launchpad.net/~cschieli/+archive
<szrhawaii> https://launchpad.net/~cschieli/+ppa-packages
<falckon> n/m, i just found a forum which has the solution, it requires that you manually create the PDF folder now
<szrhawaii> thats the other its the same guy
<EagleScreen> szrhawaii what is your Ubuntu arch?
<EagleScreen> i386 or amd64?
<szrhawaii> i386
<joe_> can someone please tell me how to update a video card in kubuntu???
<Newbz> Hi all
<EagleScreen> szrhawaii install from that ppa
<szrhawaii> the second one
<szrhawaii> https://launchpad.net/~cschieli/+ppa-packages this one
<Newbz> I'm not that brilliant when it comes to linux but was wondering if there might be a simple fix to my problem.  I play EverQest through wine on Kubuntu 8.10 KDE4.  When I play the game my mouse pointer is moveing around in the game but also on the kde desktop at the same time.  Is there a way to give focus for mouse only to wine?
<EagleScreen> i think they are the same
<EagleScreen> you also can probe virtualbox
<EagleScreen> Newbz may be
<psilocylian> hello
<EagleScreen> Newbz run winecfg
<psilocylian> i have a kubuntu installation question
<EagleScreen> and go to Graphics tab
<szrhawaii> i have virtualbox already
<EagleScreen> play with the options there
<EagleScreen> psilocylian just ask
<szrhawaii> i just want to see the difference between that and vmware
<EagleScreen> use any of them in the PPas
<szrhawaii> ill check it out
<psilocylian> trying to install 8.10 desktop i386 and it hangs whenever it tries to read the disc, it seems
<k4> psilocylian: did you burn the cd too fast ?
<cDcm4rt1n5cDc> cool...
<psilocylian> the disc appears to be fine, the iso has the correct checksum... when rebooting with the disc in the drive and you are presented with the kubuntu menu, choosing any of the options results in the system sitting there doing nothing. if you eject the disc at this point it will give a disc read error and reboot
<Newbz> Do you have another computer to try booting it in?
<psilocylian> nope, just the laptop i'm attempting to install on
<k4> another medium ? like usbstick or flashcard from your photocam ?
<EagleScreen> try to burn the CD again slower, or try to make a bootable Ubuntu usb drive
<k4> psilocylian: also try some kernel options like "noacpi" in the menu @ start
<Newbz> Can you open an TTY CTRL+ALT+F3 at splash screen?
<psilocylian> can't open that at the boot menu... didn't work
<psilocylian> i'll try making a bootable usb drive
<k4> psilocylian:  there are some tools for this
<SilentDis> hello.  I'm having some problems with knetwork manager under 8.10.  connecting via EVDO over a cellphone.  My phone (motorola v3) works fine (detects it as a CDMA connection) and Just Works (tm).  My parent's machine not so much.  Kubuntu 8.10, LG phone, detects as GSM for some reason, and provides options that won't work with the network.  Any suggestions?
<Armagguedes> when isntalling 8.10, how do i set up that encrypted folder in my user /home directory
<pikeshouse88> just ran kubuntu live, used 100 more MB than opensuse 11.1, should i expect more memory usage after install too, compared to suse
<A_legend> Hey, guys!
<ppibburr> is there a .deb for transcode that fixes the regisiter register error?
<A_legend> I'm planning to support and maintain a new Linux-like kernel.
<A_legend> Anybody wanna join in?
<kerry__> hi people
<kerry__> can anybody here help me with Synaptic Package Manager?
<kerry__> ...anybody?
<p_quarles> !ask | kerry__
<ubottu> kerry__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kerry__> I'm having a problem with synaptic package manager - whenever I try to add/remove software, after clicking Apply, the "applying changes" dialog box hangs...
<kerry__> the progress says "removed katomic" but the close button is greyed out...
<kerry__> it was working fine beofre i tried to remove GDM!!
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I realize KDE4 is getting pretty decent pretty quickly, but I'm wondering if I can trust Kubuntu 8.10 to be stable enough for some friends I'm trying to give Linux to. They aren't massively computer-literate, and the one who will be using the computer most is the type that freaks out when even the most mundane message pops up.
<Digital_Pioneer> So any honest opinions as to usability, intuitiveness, stability, etc. born of experience would be appreciated.
 * SilentDis-Away is away: Gone away for now
<Zehava> I'm a newbie to sh scripting, are there any sites you could suggest to help me learn please?
<p_quarles> Digital_Pioneer: I wouldn't recommend it; 4.1 is stable, but lacks some features; 4.2 is getting there, but Plasma crashes every now and again, and that might cause this user to be uncomfortable
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: Working under the pretty safe assumption you mean BASH, you can just google BASH tutorials. There's plenty.
<Digital_Pioneer> p_quarles: Aye, that it would.
<Zehava> BASH works too, I just know a couple of the pre compiled things I've ran came with .sh scripts
<Zehava> Thanks for the info
<Digital_Pioneer> Alt-F2 -> plasma is beyond the comprehension of some. :P
<Digital_Pioneer> (Or whatever plasma's executable is)
<p_quarles> Zehava: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<p_quarles> Digital_Pioneer: actually it restarts fine by itself; just an error message
<Zehava> p_quarels thanks a ton
<Digital_Pioneer> p_quarles: Oh? That's new.
<Digital_Pioneer> (Since I used KDE4 last)
<Digital_Pioneer> Is that the worst of it?
 * Digital_Pioneer considers using it himself.
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: Yeah, .sh scripts usually just mean bash scripts. To be sure, though, the first line should say #!/bin/bash which specifies that it's a bash script.
<tweakedeh> Any one know of a good Media Player that plays .rmvb files??
<Digital_Pioneer> tweakedeh: mplayer?
<p_quarles> yeah, I haven't had any real problems with it; there are a few settings that don't stick, like in 3.5.8, but no dealbreakers
<Digital_Pioneer> In my experience, if mplayer doesn't play it, nothing does. Heheheh
<tweakedeh> Digital_Pioneer: ha ha, ok I usually use VLC and that didnt work.
<Zehava> Digital_Pioneer thanks a ton, I"m reading now, I just want to automate updating my SVN and rebuilding it on a timer
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: is that a Real format?
<szrhawaii> does anyone know the file where the ksrc files are for the kdm theme manager in kubuntu 8.10
<tweakedeh> p_quarles: yes.
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: go with RealPlayer, then; that's sure to play it
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: Ahh, OK. If you're looking at actual interaction with a program, as part of the automation, I recommend expect.
<Digital_Pioneer> But for SVN, that shouldn't be necessary.
<tweakedeh> p_quarles: Alright. Thanks a ton.
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: it's not in the main Ubuntu repos; I believe it's in the Partner set, but I'm not sure
<Digital_Pioneer> Ewww, realplayer SUCKS.
<tweakedeh> p_quarles: I'm still Quite new to Linux so I'm not sure what your talking about.
<Zehava> Digital_Pioneer I can google 'expect ubuntu' and get information?
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: No. Google "expect scripts" and you'll get a little. Expect is very simple though.
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: I mean that you can't install it using the package manager; it's a closed source program, and you will probably need to get it from their web site
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: they do make a Linux version, though, and it has installation instructions
<Zehava> Digital_Pioneer thanks a lot, I'll check it out now
<tweakedeh> p_quarles: Oh, ok, What about burnning them, would K3b do the trick?
<p_quarles> tweakedeh: if you mean putting the files onto a disk, then yes; if you mean transcoding them into a video DVD, I don't know
<tweakedeh> p_quarles: Okay. well I'm sure I'll figure some thing out, I all ways do.
<Digital_Pioneer> So does anyone else have any opinions on the n00b-friendliness of Kubuntu 8.10 and KDE4?
<Zehava> How do I delete a directory that's not empty?
<Zehava> rmdir isn't working
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: rm -r
<Zehava> thanks
<Zehava> Digital_Pioneer does expect work by default or do I need to install it?
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: You may need to install it, just run `which expect`
<Digital_Pioneer> If it returns a path (like /usr/bin/expect) you have it.
<Chris47> hi
<Digital_Pioneer> Chris47: Hi.
<Zehava> installing now, thanks
<Zehava> This thing works kind of like mud triggers eh?
<Chris47> Someone now why my Xorg.conf file is short ?
<Chris47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100062/
<SiVA_> hey
<Chris47> no ones know ?
<stdin> Chris47: because Xorg auto-detects most things now
<Chris47> ok
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: Don't know mud triggers.
<condon> Can anyone tell me why ibex won't find my webcam?
<condon> kde 4.2
<condon> tried with Cheese and Camorama
<Zehava> Digital_Pioneer it appears that this expect script has the ability to read IN what's on the prompt and have set reactions to the input, which is exactly what I'll be needing, thanks a ton for the direction
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: Yup, that's it. "Expect to see this, and when you do, do this." Glad I could help. :)
<Zehava> I was told Linux was better for my coding than the windows setup I have on my laptop is so I'm giving it a shot, so far the scripts are going to help a ton once I can get them working properly
<Digital_Pioneer> Linux pwns for programming. :)
<maxmahem> question: I don't seem to have help files for most of my kutilities (kmail, ect..) is there somplace I need to get them from?
<Zehava> I'll be able to script many of the things I've had to spend 10-20 mins doing manually.  That is great
<Zehava> Can I set scripts to run at timed intervals?
<Digital_Pioneer> On windows, it seems you're mostly stuck with visual studio, which I really do not like. And that alone costs how many hundred? :\
<Greydmiyu> Yes, cron.
<Digital_Pioneer> Zehava: cron?
<Zehava> Great, I'll look into that too
<Digital_Pioneer> maxmahem: Perhaps search package manager for doc packages? I never have figured out where to get them. :P
 * SilentDis is back.
<p_quarles> !away | SilentDis
<ubottu> SilentDis: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * Digital_Pioneer begins downloading Kubuntu 8.04 DVD via HTTP and Bittorrent simultaneously.
 * SilentDis-Away is away: Gone away for now
 * SilentDis is back.
<Digital_Pioneer> Heheheh
<Armagguedes> when is openoffice3 due in kubuntu?
<Armagguedes> it's not even in jaunty
<p_quarles> maxmahem: the package is khelpcenter4
<SilentDis> again, my apologies p_quarles, just setting konversation up on a new install.  as i just said.
<maxmahem> ah thanks, I wasn't finding it in adept. I have khelp, but apt-get khelpcenter4 will get me the doc files for all my aps?
<p_quarles> maxmahem: yep
<maxmahem> okay I'm still new at this, hold my hand a bit, it would be sudo apt-get install khelpcenter4?
<Digital_Pioneer> maxmahem: That should do it.
<Digital_Pioneer> maxmahem: I applaud you. You use APT directly instead of Adept. :)
<SilentDis> what info does the network manager (and therefore knetworkmanager) pull from?  I've got an EVDO phone that's for some reason asking for GSM settings
<Digital_Pioneer> SilentDis: knetworkmanager is a frontend to the networkmanager daemon, if that's what you're asking.
<Digital_Pioneer> NetworkManager has nothing to do with GSM, to my knowledge. But they could've gone and done something strange... Heheh
<SilentDis> Digital_Pioneer: yes, sort of...  it's a cdma phone, but for some reason the machine is seeing it as a GSM phone, and asking for info that just won't work to connect to the network.  My motorola V3 works great, this LG phone... not so much :)
<Digital_Pioneer> Ehhh, I don't even know what CDMA is; but if you're using the phone as a modem, I wouldn't expect the system to care what network standard it uses...
<SilentDis> basically, i live in the boonies, it's either EVDO, Satellite, or dialup for me.  I chose EVDO (cost and high speed, mostly).  my motorola Just Works (tm), my mother's LG phone detects as a GSM device, and asks questions related to such a service, that don't work
<maxmahem> if I can use adept I like to, but this wasn't showing up on there. Also, it seems I already have khelpcenter, just not the updates for it.
<maxmahem> rather I don't have help files for things like kmail.
<Digital_Pioneer> SilentDis: IDK, sorry. :(
<SilentDis> example:  I plug in my V3, knetwork manager lists it on ttyACM0 as a CDMA device, username/password/phone number (just like dialup), and go.  plug in the LG, and it asks for a bunch of other settings related to a GSM data network, that is not what i need.
<Digital_Pioneer> maxmahem: Ahh, well, at least you know there IS something called APT. :)
<Digital_Pioneer> SilentDis: Does it not make a devnode like the V3?
<Armagguedes> SilentDis: can you use your LG with kaddressbook?
<Armagguedes> sync contacts and that
<SilentDis> Armagguedes: i have no idea, and not what i'm looking for.  I'm looking to basically use it as a dial-up modem on ttyACM0
<maxmahem> ah, apparently this is not a bug, kmail just doesn't have any help files. awesome.
<Armagguedes> ok just asking
<Digital_Pioneer> It sounds like it's trying to be smart and use a GSM data network instead of just using the modem. I would think you could just give a dialer the modem devnode and it would work...
<SilentDis> Armagguedes: understood :)
<Armagguedes> i'll looking for a phone that can and i'm not having any luck
<maxmahem> Is there a way I can set kmail to automaticaly get messages?
<SilentDis> Digital_Pioneer: I tried that, kppp does work, but 1-doesn't set status as 'online' for apps, therefore forcing the user to click 'work online mode' (in firefox and the like, bank website needs it), and requries the user to input a password to just open the app.
<Digital_Pioneer> maxmahem: I should think so.
<superman> in the hardy live CD, koneole colors different files different colors and makes it easier to look at, but when i install, all the coloring goes away. similarly, in the live cd the title bar of konsole contains the current path, ut after installing it just shows "shell". how do I change these things?
<Armagguedes> maxmahem: go to tools > options > accounts
<Digital_Pioneer> Should be in settings somewhere, I would expect.
<superman> konsole*
<Armagguedes> then on each mail account there
<Armagguedes> there will be an option; "fetch messages from server".
<Armagguedes> tick it and then set the time interval
<superman> i copied the entire .kde folder from the live cd to my installation and it didn't change
<Digital_Pioneer> SilentDis: Weird. Perhaps find whatever driver is using it as GSM and unload it? No idea if you can, just a thought.
<SilentDis> Digital_Pioneer: hmm...  brb, let me dmsg | tail and see where it's pulling that... thanks for the suggestion :)
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: Coloring of output for ls is with ls --color=auto
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: My guess is there was an alias for it in ~/.bashrc on the liveCD.
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: You should be able to add the line to your ~/.bashrc file: alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<maxmahem> Armagguedes: thanks. I knew it had to be there someplace, I was looking for the help files so as to try and avoid looking stupid.
<SiVA_> is it possible apt-get can not find my cd? I'm trying to apt-get install emacs but it's not finding it
<Armagguedes> you'd be stupid not to ask for help
<superman> Digital_Pioneer: that did it, thanks
<Armagguedes> SiVA_: you need to enable the CD repo on the sources.list
<Armagguedes> konsole > sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: Good. :) You might also look at coloring your prompt, if you like. Look online for PS1 variables.
<Armagguedes> it should be on top
<superman> Digital_Pioneer: i thought it was a konsole configuration thing. what about the title bar?
<Armagguedes> if not look for the repo online
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: I think that's another PS variable... Not sure what though.
<Armagguedes> and then add the line
<SiVA_> Armagguedes: at the top it says: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu .....]/ intrepid main restricted
<Armagguedes> yes
<Armagguedes> there should be a "##" at the beginning of the line
<Armagguedes> or just "#"
<Armagguedes> (no colons obvs)
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: Ehh, it uses PS1 somehow. Not sure how. There's a "Tip of the Day" on it.
<Armagguedes> delete it
<SiVA_> it's not commented out...
<Armagguedes> then add MULTIVERSE and UNIVERSE at its end
<Armagguedes> i am assuming the package you want is even there
<Armagguedes> they leave quite a few out due to cd space restrictions
<SiVA_> should I remove "restricted" ?
<Armagguedes> no you can leave the other 2
<superman> ...that you can let Konsole set the current directory as the window title? For Bash, put 'export PS1=$PS1"\[\e]0;\H:\w\a\]"' in your ~/.bashrc .
<Digital_Pioneer> superman: I guess that should do it. :)
<superman> thanks
<Armagguedes> SiVA_: also, try doing sudo apt-get update before trying to install
<Digital_Pioneer> NP. :)
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, well I'm gonna hit the sack.
<Armagguedes> i don't know if just by adding the repos (even the cd ones) the contents become immediately available
<Armagguedes> i think you have to refresh the thing
<Armagguedes> anyway reboot
<maxmahem> sorry if it seems like if I have a million questions, but I got another one. Is there a way I can configure the pannel/task manager to display my programs in multiple rows, and can I remove some of the notification icons I don't need as well?
<maxmahem> (actually I guess that is two questions).
<szrhawaii> [22:28] <szrhawaii> trying to add a new color scheme to my kdm and not sure where the file is located at in 8.10 can anyone help me out
<beachsurfin> http://dpaste.com/105482/
<beachsurfin> each time i run "man <whatever>" i'm told "terminal is not fully functional, and it's getting annoying
<beachsurfin> the paste contains output from gdb
<p_quarles> maxmahem: 1st q: yes, in KDE4.2; 2nd q: you can "hide" them so they don't sit there unless you expand the tray
<maxmahem> p_quarles: thanks, on q1, on q2, where exactly do I configure it to hide?
<p_quarles> szrhawaii: you can add the scheme by clicking on "import scheme" in System Settings
<p_quarles> maxmahem: right-click on tray, select "tray settings" and you'll see the dialogue
<szrhawaii> no i cant
<szrhawaii> not for that
<szrhawaii> i want to change my kdm not my regular color scheme
<szrhawaii> its a manual install it always has been
<p_quarles> oh, sorry - kdm
<szrhawaii> yeah
<szrhawaii> i just dont know what they named it in this newer one
<szrhawaii> i know where it was in 3.5
<szrhawaii> do you know where the kdm source file is in this version since i think they named it differently or put it in a different pllace
<maxmahem> p_quarles: sorry to keep buging you on such a simple question, but can't seem to get a settings button on the system tray. I can remove it, but can't seem to configure it.
<p_quarles> maxmahem: using 4.1 or 4.2?
<SiVA_> is there something wrong with the syntax: patch -Npl -i some.patch ? I keep getting "patch: **** strip count l is not a number"
<HappySmileMan> according to man pages
<HappySmileMan> -p always needs to be in format -p[number]
<maxmahem> p_quarles: 4.1.3
<maxmahem> er kde that is.
<szrhawaii> that means 4.1
<p_quarles> maxmahem: I guess that must have made it into the 4.2 beta
<SiVA_> right on thanks
<humaun> salam
<maxmahem> Ah, 4.2 is still in beta? would it be disasterous if I upgraded to it?
<p_quarles> maxmahem: no, not at all; I'm using it, and I much prefer it
<szrhawaii> what features are different on the 4.2 version
<GreydMiyu> 4.2 version of what?
<szrhawaii> kde
<GreydMiyu> Well, the panel is a little more well behaved.
<GreydMiyu> the added notifications which I think someone should be throttled for.
<szrhawaii> i couldnt handle the notifications on this 8.10
<szrhawaii> so theres more on the beta version
<GreydMiyu> W
<GreydMiyu> Well, I don't recall notifications being in 4.1 on 8.10 at all.
<szrhawaii> there is now
<szrhawaii> i have to turn them off
<szrhawaii> its kind of irritating
<szrhawaii> can you point me in the direction to get the beta version
<szrhawaii> i can always put it on virtualbox to check it out
<maxmahem> I can!
<maxmahem> szrhawaii: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<szrhawaii> thanks
<maxmahem> basically you can just add another source to your list and get it with adept.
<GreydMiyu> Yeah, any feature that makes me wish I had i386 ritilin is a bad feature.
<szrhawaii> is te beta a jaunty version or ibex intrepid
<GreydMiyu> And I'd love to know why Konversation and kvirc, both "KDE IRC clients" can't pull their colors from my KDE theme.  :/
<GreydMiyu> Ibex.
<p_quarles> szrhawaii: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-beta2.php
<szrhawaii> it looks fairly similar to the 4.1 version
<szrhawaii> i see the ark is improving finally
<GreydMiyu> Still defaults to Dolphin.  Or, my favorite, on my test box with KDE, GNome and XFCE installed...  Nautilus.  o.O
<szrhawaii> how is nautilus
<szrhawaii> is it good
<jdnewmil_> I have had difficulty with my 4GB usb flash drive on kubuntu recently ... I would plug it in, and a "KDE Daemon" dialog would appear asking me if I want to mount it... the problem being that the dialog would hang unresponsive to clicks... then I plugged in my 1G usb flash drive and everything started working again... so I don't know how to repeat the problem but this problem did persist for several days
<GreydMiyu> meh, don't like it at all.  I prefer Dolphin over it.  Considering my dim view of Dolphin that's pretty bad.
<szrhawaii> i like dolphin myself
<p_quarles> Dolphin's a work in progress
<szrhawaii> they should changed the K logo on the kmenu
<szrhawaii> i think they should make a nicer looking one or use someone elses version of it for the kmenu it doesnt go with the new stuff
<GreydMiyu> It's part of the default theme, Oxygen.
<szrhawaii> man someone needs to talk to them to change that
<szrhawaii> its so oddball with all the new stuff
<GreydMiyu> Why?  It's blue.  The default background is blue, same color pallette.
<maxmahem> oh important question. Is there a way I can stop kde from relaunching everything when I start up some times? kwin seems to crash at random times if I don't have my graphics card enabled, and if I disable it, I can have problems with those programs crashing in on startup.
<szrhawaii> yeah they can keep the blue just the whole square box thing is what im talking about
<superman> maxmahem: relaunching what?
<GreydMiyu> Not getting it since it has the same glass look and rounded shape as the window list plasma.
<szrhawaii> its all good for me since ill end up making my own icon set anyways
<maxmahem> superman: it's weird and I think related to compiz fusion. Basically expanding or drawing some windows can cause kwin or x or something to crash, which leaves my system unresponsive to keyboard input.
<maxmahem> often with messed up gfx on the screen.
<p_quarles> maxmahem: you can't run compiz and kwin at the same time; they conflict
<szrhawaii> i learned that compiz fusion and kwin dont work together so you have to pick one or the other
<szrhawaii> and turn one off
<p_quarles> szrhawaii: exactly; they are both window managers
<szrhawaii> i would turn the kwin off if you have compiz
<szrhawaii> since compiz does more than the kwin
<maxmahem> p_quarles: sorry, I'm still a new at this, I assumed it was kwin that was crashing it. Honestly I'm not sure what app is failing, I'm still pretty new at this.
<szrhawaii> maxmahem you have compiz fusion
<maxmahem> yes, well in any case, with the grafics card hw disabled, random programs openning up can bring it down it seems.
<szrhawaii> go to system settings and then desktop and turn off the desktop effects
<szrhawaii> for kwin
<szrhawaii> youll see a big difference
<szrhawaii> less crashes
<maxmahem> I had to work around it by launching a seperate session/terminal (ctrl+shift+f2) while they booted, then snuck in afterwards to enable my graphics card.
<maxmahem> is there a config file I can edit to do that?
<szrhawaii> for what
<szrhawaii> to run only kwin or compiz
<maxmahem> disabling desktop effects.
<szrhawaii> yeah
<maxmahem> or to launch kwin instead of compiz.
<GreydMiyu> eyes up about 6 lines.  ;)
<szrhawaii> kmenu>system>system settings>desktop>
<maxmahem> no a config file, so I can do it from the terminal.
<alfan> hello may i'm joining
<maxmahem> In case I bugger up the settings some how and need to revert it.
<szrhawaii> im not sure what it is
<szrhawaii> but you can easily do it that way as well
<maxmahem> only easily if I can find the file :P
<szrhawaii> its just a button to turn on and off the desktop effects
<szrhawaii> its in your kmenu
<GreydMiyu> There's also a shortcut to do it, forget what it is, though.
<alfan> how to install the upgrade software from my kubuntu cd
<maxmahem> Right, but I want to be able to do it from the prompt, like bash?
<szrhawaii> i know its part of the desktop effects
<maxmahem> becaues the problem I am having sometimes crashes it on boot, so I can't get to the menus.
<szrhawaii> well uninstall compiz then
<GreydMiyu> I think you're missing what he's saying.
<szrhawaii> cause if you have compiz running then you dont need it if you have kwin running
<szrhawaii> probably
<GreydMiyu> If you have kwin and compiz both turned on then they'll conflict and crash.  so turning off kwin will prevent that happening.
<GreydMiyu> Turning off kwin is kinda hard to munge.  ;)
<beachsurfin> is there a new way to list a package's deps aside from rdepends?
<szrhawaii> yeah or uninstalling compiz will help out too
<szrhawaii> uninstalling compiz would be the easiest
<szrhawaii> in terminal
<GreydMiyu> beachsurfin: any decept package manager should be able to show you depends.
<szrhawaii> just got to sudo apt-get uninstall
<maxmahem> hmm... okay I think I could do that if it happens again. apt-get uninstall compiz?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<maxmahem> that will disable my effects in kde untill I reinstall it?
<szrhawaii> no it will just get rid of one of your conflicts of having two desktop effect programs
<szrhawaii> it will get rid of one of your problems but not kwin
<szrhawaii> you could try killall kwin
<maxmahem> I think I mispoke earlier about the problem I was having, which may be making me misunderstood, I haven't installed another desktop effect program besides what comes default with kubuntu
<szrhawaii> if you downloaded compiz then you did
<szrhawaii> if you havent then you havent
<maxmahem> I haven't.
<szrhawaii> ok then you just have kwin
<szrhawaii> so what is the problem your having
<szrhawaii> you just cant get in
<maxmahem> but the desktop effects can crash something (x, kwin, kdm, I don't know something) if my gfx card hardware isn't enabled. so if it gets disabled somehow, some programs launching when I boot can bring it down before I have a change to reconfigure it.
<maxmahem> I would like to be able to stop those programs from launching on boot, or disable the desktop effects from the terminal.
<maxmahem> and when I say programs launching on boot, I mean like the last apps I was using and such.
<maxmahem> which kde will auto load for me (nice, most of the time).
<szrhawaii> the last apps you were using in the last session
<maxmahem> exactly.
<p_quarles> maxmahem: in 4.2, there is an option in the session manager to "Start with Empty Session"
<GreydMiyu> also applications to exclude from sessions.
<maxmahem> p_quarles: Ah, it seems 4.2 will solve most of my problems then, in fact let me logout and give it a try.
<GreydMiyu> so if you find the specific app that doesn't play nice without compositing you can put it there.
<p_quarles> maxmahem: I don't know if it's in 4.1, since I can't see for myself; that's why I said that
<p_quarles> and . . . too late
<GreydMiyu> Eh, not like 4.2 isn't stable by comparison to all the other 4.x series.
<maxmahem> hmm... first impressions, kde 4.2 seems much improved.
<maxmahem> except kmail seems stuck in fullscreen...
<maxmahem> do, fullscreen button was checked.
<GreydMiyu> I need to get a Jaunty iso to see if kmail is usable in that version.  supposed to be some advancements.
<maxmahem> I have been using it, and it seems pretty good so far.
<p_quarles> GreydMiyu: isn't it the same version as the 4.2 PPA?
<GreydMiyu> PPA?
<p_quarles> GreydMiyu: the repository for the developers working on 4.2
<GreydMiyu> not sure.
<p_quarles> in other words, you can run the latest version on Intrepid
<GreydMiyu> I'm going by what the release notes on kubuntu.org say, "Kmail has gone through some amazing work over and has gotten dressed up in new outfits to show off the sleek powerful physique. Any heavy user of mail is welcomed to try out this tool. For Alpha 2 Kmail is not on the CD but is readily available in the repository for use."
<p_quarles> the version in 4.2 Beta is 1.10.92 - not sure how that compares
<GreydMiyu> hm
<GreydMiyu> I've got 1.10.92 right now.
<GreydMiyu> Well, fooie.
<GreydMiyu> Oh wait, duh, I'm on 4.2 beta.
<maxmahem> hmm... is there a kde 4.2 specific channel? because it doesn't seem to be listening to my window styling options, I would like to use keramic...
<OxDeadC0de> when is 4.2rc1?
<OxDeadC0de> the 13th is rc1, 4.2 should be official (non rc non beta) on the 27th
<jason> hello
<sami__> hi
<sami__> moi
<chris_> hi
<chris_> i have an annoying problem with compiz-fusion. everytime i open a window it will stop for a split second before continuing. otherwise it runs absolutely smoothly. i couldn't find anything useful in google. any suggestions?
<JohnFlux> chris_: why are you using compiz with kde? :)
<chris_> why not?
<chris_> i am using hardy with 3.5. 4.1 is a nuisance with nvidia drivers
<JohnFlux> ah okay
<bentob0x> how can I change the default text editor in KDE4
<GreydMiyu> Other than in system settings?
<GreydMiyu> HEY!  when did system Settings give you the option to choose Konq or Dolphin!?
<bentob0x> yea, in System Settings/Default applications I can't do anything at all in there
<snew> Good morning everybody
<snew> i have a little problem since yesterday with my adept... Seems I'm alone with it
<snew> can s.o. plz check the Code?
<snew> :-(
<snew> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393569/
<CornholioTR> hi
<CornholioTR> can anyone recommend a good ftp program besides filezilla?
<CornholioTR> *client
<GreydMiyu> ncftp, lftp.
<cuznt> kftp
<GreydMiyu> Though these days between torrent and ssh I've rarely had a need for an ftp client much less a good one.
<faileas> ;)
<GreydMiyu> Er, on the linux side that is.
<jussi01> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jussi01> CornholioTR: I just use konqueror tbh
<d-tech> could not stat /dev/cciss/c0d01 --- no such file or directory
<Niski_> say, I've got windows installed on another hd, can it be ran "over" linux somehow? virtualisation I　think was the term or something like that
<faileas> Niski_: er, running a 'real' windows install in a vm is rather risky, but its doable- might have to look it up though
<GreydMiyu> Yes, with VirtualBox, provided it isn't vista.
<Niski_> thank you
<CornholioTR>  kftpgrabber looks like it'll
<CornholioTR> do
<CornholioTR> thanks to everyone
<yao_ziyuan> what will be the most significant updates if i enable backports and proposed?
<uni_> рус
<^Manu> hi people
<^Manu> has anyone else had serious problems with kubuntu's display settings?
<^Manu> xorg.conf is empty.... i cant work out whats going on. it seems like it's trying to be smart and autodetecting everything now, except that it's COMPLETELY wrong.. and when i try and apply settings in the display setting tool, most of the time it doesn't do anything, or the gui gets confused and doesn't do what i'm trying to do, etc...
<Niski> ^Manu: not serious, but for whatever reason on restart, the system defaults to some insane resolution and I have to manually reset it back to where I like
<^Manu> there's also no obvious way to add custom resolutions, and since it doesn't detect the actual supported resolutions properly, this is a problem.. most of the resolutions in the list are completely irrelevant, and not actually valid...
<^Manu> yeah, i also find that it doesn't remember its settings either.
<^Manu> and it's fairly random in what it chooses when it boots..
<^Manu> ie, much of the time it boots, it picks a random one out of the 20 or so resolutions that it 'detects', of which about 80% are invalis resolutions, and i don't have a screen when iu boot..
<^Manu> if i ctrl-alt-backspace, it restarts x, and if i'm lucky it might pick a better one..
<^Manu> it has to be said, this system is beyond insane, and i can't find any info about how to configure it manually.. or actually make it work at all..
<^Manu> one other broken problem i'm having constantly, if i run a fullscreen app, and then quit, the desktop may be kinda, like... shifted, so it's only partly visible on the screen, and the empty area is black..
<uni_> дайте русский канал)))
<andrey__> hello
<^Manu> what's surprising is that it seems to *work* for most people O_O ??
<Niski> ^Manu: it works, but has some annoying bugs, I suppose most people just shrug it off?
<^Manu> not having a display when i boot and having to ctrl-alt-backspace a few times every time i boot is not really one i can just shrug off :/
<^Manu> and then after that, i tend to get crazy resolutions like 1360x400, 1920x540, and other really warped modes that are way out of aspect, and don't have any relevance to the panel. also the refresh rates are mental..
<^Manu> and when i run 2 displays, they often each choose different refresh rates..
<^Manu> and the GUI to select the refresh rate is a placebo, because it completely ignores what i select.... and seleting from things like 60, 60.1, 63.5, 72.7, etc is not very useful in its self..
<bazyl> hello everyone!
<JohnFlux> KGPG doesn't list any keyservers
<JohnFlux> any ideas why not?
<^Manu> so what causes this display mode problem? is there any solution? can i override all that auto-magic stuff.. i just need to tell it what mode to use..
<^Manu> there are 2 monitors, and they should each use exactly one display mode, and those modes don't appear on either monitor's resolution lists..
<SlimeyPete> ^Manu: anything you add to the xorg file will override the automatic configuration, I think
<SlimeyPete> so you could still set things up manually
<^Manu> it seems to be ignored.
<^Manu> unless i'm doing something wrong.
<andrey__> Hello guys. I am andrey.
<uni_> есть русские тут?
<^Manu> which is likely.. :/
<andrey__> Это я!
<uni_> слу
<uni_> <andrey__> у мя трабл....повысился исходящий трафик...хотя сеня с утра он был 0кб\с, а щас 50кб\с,,, я ничего не отправляю..в чем мможет быть проблема???
<^Manu> is this a kde4 thing?
<^Manu> they seemed to remove 3.5 from intrepid :(
<jussi01> !ru | uni andrey__
<ubottu> uni andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GreydMiyu> Yes, yes they did.
<^Manu> is there some way to have what's running now produce an xorg.conf file..
<^Manu> so then i can edit it..
<^Manu> cus i can't write one from scratch that will work how i want.. but i should be able to tweak a close one, and remove all the crap, and just add the 2 modes that i expect to be default..
<^Manu> does ubuntu work better?
<^Manu> should i install that instead?
<SlimeyPete> I think it's a new xorg thing rather than a kde4 thing
<SlimeyPete> so I imagine ubuntu does the same thing
<SlimeyPete> you can always try installing the ubuntu-desktop package, and try it out...
<GreydMiyu> Won't make a difference.
<GreydMiyu> They both use the same xorg package.
<andrey__> Слушай <uni> я новичок в этой системе? поэтому мало в ней разбираюсь.
<^Manu_> okay, so what's my solution then>
<^Manu_> ?
<^Manu_> this is a media box connected to my tv, and unless my tv is on, and on the correct channel when i power the machine on, it'll completely ignore the HDMI altogether, and boot using the DVI (which is disconnected), and even when i do boot from the HDMI, it usually chooses one of the rubbish modes it think it detects..
<GreydMiyu> Dunno, never ran into that problem.
<^Manu_> when really, it's an lcd, there is exactly one 'correct' display mode, but it doesn't offer that in its magic list :(
<GreydMiyu> xorg's been putting a lot of effort into autodetecting.  On the 3 KUbuntu machines I have (1 desktop, 1 laptop, 1 VM) I don't have any issues bad enough for me to look into it.
<^Manu_> well the autodetection is one thing, but it doesn't even seem to save the settings.. i'll set it one way, restart, and it's completely reconfigured its self..
<^Manu_> the whole thing is a shambles..
<GreydMiyu> Yeah, that's the one area where it's weak for me.  the laptop is plugged into my LCD TV via a VGA cable and can't quite decide it can do 1080p.  :/
<^Manu_> and they've removed all options for manual configuration as far as i can tell :(
<^Manu_> it offers 1920x540 ;)
<^Manu_> that's useful..
<GreydMiyu> Well, the DEs have been taking over that role.
<GreydMiyu> To mixed results, granted.
<^Manu_> along with about 20 other invalid resolutions, at really stupid refresh rates that are unsupported.
<GreydMiyu> heh, sweeeet.
<^Manu_> why would they add a new technology that's largely experimental, and remove all the options to override the autoconfig :/
<^Manu_> i just want to add 1920x1080@60, and delete everything else it thinks it can do..
<^Manu_> and force it to use that mode when it boots, not a random one..
<GreydMiyu> I don't think they've removed it, just that you have to hand craft now to override.
<^Manu_> also, it needs to assume the tv it attached, not decide it's not attached when it's off, and then bail out and use another display that's also not connected.
<^Manu_> :/
<^Manu_> i've tried that, but it seems to be ignored..
<^Manu_> more likely, i have no idea what to write in there..
<^Manu_> can i make it write an xorg.conf with it's 'detected' settings?
<^Manu_> as a starting point.
<^Manu_> mine is completely blank.
<^Manu_> theres a lot of 'magic' strings and names of things that i need to use, which i just couldn't possibly guess at.
<GreydMiyu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627021
<emak> whois ^Manu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<popey> Is there a "sudo update-manager -c -d" equivalent for Kubuntu, for someone wanting to go to Jaunty?
<wesley> How can i look which driver my vga is using ?
<ActionParsnip> popey: !update
 * popey pokes the bot
<ActionParsnip> wesley: lshw -C video
<ActionParsnip> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<^Manu_> thing is, that xorg.conf doesn't work on it's own...
<^Manu_> it just seems to ignore anything in xorg.conf
<popey> ActionParsnip: was that a kneejerk or do you actually know it says how to upgrade there?
<ActionParsnip> popey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<^Manu_> unless i need to have a full blown xorg.conf before it'll take any notice.
<popey> ok, so do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu_: what video card are you using?
<popey> i thought adept might be able to do it, thanks
<^Manu_> intel
<^Manu_> X4500HD IGP
<popey> ActionParsnip: you know that I said upgrade _to_ _jaunty_ not to intrepid..
<ActionParsnip> popey: just change whatever it says for intrepid to jaunty
<popey> ahh -d works on d-r-u
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | popey
<ubottu> popey: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April -Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<popey> ta
<^Manu_> also, there are 2 displays, and 3 display ports.. how am i supposed to identify the 3 displays in xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> sounds like a lot of mess, have you read
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | ^Manu_
<ubottu> ^Manu_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<^Manu_> i just don't understand how to even make it look at xorg.conf in the first place. since its empty, and apparently ignored :/
<wesley> upgrading to jaunty isnt safe
<popey> wesley: how so?
<ActionParsnip> its 4 months til release date so will be buggy
<jacques_13566> Hallo allemaal
<jacques_13566> Iemand op de hoogte van de apt update server?
<jacques_13566> Ik kan dit pakketniet installeren http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openal-soft/libopenal1_1.3.253-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jacques_13566> het is nodig voor live radio streams vanaf internet
<jacques_13566> weet iemand hier een oplosing voor?
<wesley> Engels praten
<jacques_13566> Is this the english ubuntu channel?
<wesley> En anders naar #ubuntu-nl gaan kun je ze meteen de groeten doen van Wesley Velroij
<jacques_13566> Thanks zal ik doen wesley
<jacques_13566> The dutch channel seems to be empty
<jacques_13566> Do you know the answer to m question wesley?
<wesley> No
<popey> ActionParsnip: well yes, I appreciate that, I've run Ubuntu since Warty and used devel version of most versions since hoary, but never used a devel version of Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> popey: same deal, just kde instead of gnome
<popey> yeah, sure, I just wondered if there was some specific breakage rather than the standard disclaimer
<ActionParsnip> popey: I always use stable / released stuff and have had zero issues since gutsy
<matiaix> всем привет!
<matiaix> тут русские есть?
<matiaix> hi people! I have talking(flud) with russian
<RurouniJones> !ru | matiaix
<ubottu> matiaix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<matiaix> <ubottu> спасибо
<matiaix> <RurouniJones> ру ру =)
<RurouniJones> Hehe, I don't know how to say "No problem" in russian
<matiaix> <RurouniJones> =) "нет проблем" "без проблем" "как нехуй делать" =))) можно по всякому сказать =)
 * RurouniJones makes a note
<matiaix> <RurouniJones> I can say it different(sorry - my english not fine)
<RurouniJones> нет проблем
<matiaix> <RurouniJones> "нет проблем" and "без проблем" it culture words, but "как нехуй делать" mmm... it is far far not culture words
<^Manu_> okay, so i have made progress...
<^Manu_> xorg.conf loads and i can add 1080p to my mode list now..
<^Manu_> except when x starts, it ignores xorg.conf, until i run the display mode config tool.. just running the displsy mode config tool causes the screens to do their thing and both monitors flick into their proper modes..
<^Manu_> however, it always boots with one monitor in the wrong mode, and only corrects its self when i run the display mode tool.. what's the story with that?
<Niski> say, how would I most easily access one of my ntfs-formatted partitions? I've tried mounting the partition to an empty directory by some guide I googled, but that gave me an error that the partition was already in use, and indeed, dolphin shows the partitions in the "places" list, so I assume they've been automatically mounted already, now, how do I access them?
<bazyl> hi everyone!
<EagleScreen> try to access by Dolphin or Konqueror
<abongile> Hello please help: MCE remote is responded to correctly by irw but does not work properly in mythbuntu, how can I resolve this?
<Niski> EagleScreen: I did, it asked me for my password and then did nothing
<EagleScreen> Niski use the command "df -h" on a terminal to watch what partitions are mounted and where they are
<EagleScreen> Niski you should learn how to write a partiotion in /etc/fstab file
<ActionParsnip> EagleScreen: that shows free space, mount shows where partitions are mounted
<^Manu_> hmmmm, okay, new completely mental problem.. it seems that kubuntu has 'intelligently' detected i'm running on a tv (hdtv@1080p), and it's decided to make all my fonts huge...
<^Manu_> whats the go with that? O_o
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu_: set them smaller
<^Manu_> if i plug the dvi monitor in, they shrink..
<^Manu_> just if i unlplug the dvi monitor so only the tv's attached, it all go's mental..
<^Manu_> and is there a way to make it boot an app, instead of booting kdm?
<jussi01> hrm, I need the gtk libs, someone know which packages to install?
<^Manu_> i want it to run xbmc instead of kdm.
<EagleScreen> ^Manu_ yes it must be possible
<Niski> EagleScreen: curiously enough, df doesn't list those partitions to be mounted
<EagleScreen> Niski then they are not mounted
<EagleScreen> test also with "mount" command
<Niski> yet why do I get "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:"?
<^Manu_> and i can't work out why it'll only use the correct resolutions when i run the display settings tool :/ .. i don't need to change anything.. just when i launch the tool, the monitors flicker and sort themselves out.
<Niski> when I manually try to mount it
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: install gnome-libs
<ActionParsnip> jussi01maybe
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: ahh, good point. :)
<EagleScreen> Niski have you got Windows isntalled on that partition?
<jussi01> hrm, gnome-libs doesnt exist
<Niski> EagleScreen: no, but it is an ntfs one
<EagleScreen> Niski try mounting manually by the terminal
<Niski> which is precisely what I tried
<EagleScreen> create a folder where mount the partition
<Niski> already done
<EagleScreen> Niski use sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-3g /mnt
<EagleScreen> but change sda1 by your device
<Niski> EagleScreen: same error
<EagleScreen> Niski please paste the error
<william__> This is not a kubuntu specific question but it is linux related. removing large directories using 'rm -R dir' is really slow. Is there a better, fast way of doing it?
<Niski> EagleScreen: http://pastebin.ca/1300070
<EagleScreen> wait  amomment
<rasto> william__: no
<EagleScreen> Niski you cannot mount it on Linux becouse partition is not clean
<Niski> clean meaning?
<EagleScreen> you closed bad Windows when paritition was in use
<EagleScreen> Windows or may be Linux
<Niski> that's not really informative, what do I need to do to access the disk?
<EagleScreen> Niski do you have Windows installed?
<Niski> yes, though I'll have to edit the grub boot menu to access it
<EagleScreen> Niski I recommend you to edit grub menu, start Windows amd pass a chkdsk to that partition
<filip__> hello
<william__> hello
<^Manu_> linux reports my cpu clock rate as 1.5ghz, but it's a 2.66ghz chip, and the bios reports it as running at 2.66ghz...
<^Manu_> do core2 duo's have some throttling tech, and can linux throttle the clock rate if it wants to?
<EagleScreen> ^Manu_ frecuancy scaling??
<EagleScreen> frequency scaling change the speed of your processor by demand to safe power on laptops, isnt it your case??
<^Manu_> its not a maptop
<^Manu_> laptop
<^Manu_> and it had no real reason to save power...
<toby_> Going blind here... how do I configure my network (manual IP) in Kubuntu? Nothing appropriate under System Settings/Network Settings
<EagleScreen> toby_ ultimate way is write values on /etc/network/interfaces
<EagleScreen> or you can try with networkmanag if using 8.10
<william__> I use network manager and it works great
<william__> it manages both my wireless and lan network connections when I am at work or at home
<ActionParsnip> toby_: if you edit the interfaces file, no gui apps for network will work as that file will override settings
<william__> very impressed, I never had wireless and lan configuration so easy under my last distribution
<ActionParsnip> william__: what was your last distro?
<william__> gentoo
<william__> haha
<ActionParsnip> william__: gentoo uses the same interfaces file as all the other Linux's
<toby_> I played around with KNetworkManager but it looks like it needs to stay running to work. I'll edit /etc/network/interfaces. I'm glad I'm not going blind yet though :)
<william__> yes, but I like KNetworkManager
<ActionParsnip> william__: you can install knetworkmanager in gentoo
<ActionParsnip> via the godly power of emerge
<william__> ActionParsnip, it did not work with the wireless
<william__> they were still using older drivers not the awl ones
<william__> gentoo is out of date
<william__> they don't have kde 4 either
<william__> gentoo sucks
<william__> they still on postgres 8.0
<william__> it's like 5 years old!
<ActionParsnip> i like gentoo, i use fluxbox though
<william__> they got some serious issues over there
<EagleScreen> gentoo is for freaks
<ActionParsnip> runs my fileserver / torrents / amarok pretty deccently :)
<william__> gentoo == too much politics
<william__> I still use gentoo on my servers but would like to eventually replace with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> one think ubuntu does need, package selection at install time
<ActionParsnip> i'd choose mandriva over ubuntu personally, I like both on the desktop and have them both installed
<william__> I like ubuntu, it's simple. just install a package and off you go. Everything worked on this laptop, even the camera under skype!
<ActionParsnip> i find it a bit clunky and full of fluff i have to wrench out
<william__> the only thing I did do was install the latest nvidia beta driver because kde 4 felt a bit slow.
<william__> but that will be fixed as soon as it leaves beta so will be able to apt-get it
<ActionParsnip> kde4 is ok, kwin is ghastly but the kde apps are great
<william__> I like kwin, it's like compiz
<ActionParsnip> i dont like either of those
<william__> I don't like fruit
<meonthemoon> hey wassup people
<ActionParsnip> werd up meonthemoon
<meonthemoon> whats goin on round here
<meonthemoon> ok
<meonthemoon> guess i have to test anotha chan
<meonthemoon> hehz
<Niski> btw, is there a media player that would approximate the functionality of mpc on windows? that is, simple, light and runs everything and their mother
<SlimeyPete> VLC.
<SlimeyPete> (which, incidentally, I would use under Windows too rather than using MPC :) )
<ActionParsnip> !player | Niski
<ubottu> Niski: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ActionParsnip> Niski: if you want something media centre styled try XBMC
<Niski> vlc was the farthest thing from light when I tried it on windows, crashes every other minute, made my computer crawl with extreme slowness and had an extremely cumbersome ui, but I suppose they could have improved it a bit, this was maybe 5 years ago
<ActionParsnip> Niski: its not for everybody
<Niski> ActionParsnip: hey, I'll try it anyways
<william__> often the slugish behaviour of video players is todo with codecs rather than the player itself
<EagleScreen> How can I install qdbusviewer in Kuubntu 8.10?
<william__> I didn't know this was on freenode
<william__> isn't it ubuntu irc server?
<H-Nu> how do i set the kde menu to show most recently used apps?
<william__> H-Nu, there is a recently used tab
<william__> the first tab is favourites
<william__> you set favourites manually
<^Manu_> so like, if i use my tv as the monitor, for some reason all my fonts get huge!
<^Manu_> like 10x size//
<william__> right click on the application you like using under the k menu and select 'add to favourites'
<^Manu_> ie, i can fit around 8 lines of text on a 1080p display.
<^Manu_> i think it's trying to be helpful because it detected a HDTV :/
<H-Nu> thanks, but it used to do it in the classic view mode as well - put them at the top.  is there anyway to do that with Intrepid
<^Manu_> since i'm on a tv, it wants to make the fonts bigger, but i don't want it to change anything!
<william__> H-Nu, I don't think so, everything is done in tabs now
<H-Nu> oh well, thanks anyway
<william__> H-Nu, but if you are looking for quick access to applications why not add them to your favourites?
<william__> in my opinion favourites are a better mechanism than most recently used
<^Manu_> the fonts are so huge, the os is completely unusable..
<^Manu_> and the font settings tool reports all the fonts being size 9
<H-Nu> i guess that's what i'll end up doing.  i just kind of liked it the way it was before intrepid
<^Manu_> its lying to me, and nothing i change has any effect :/
<william__> ^Manu_ that sounds like a real nasty bug in Xorg probably
<^Manu_> ffs, xorg is so busted these days..
<^Manu_> it cant detect display modes, fonts go mental, always forgets the display settings..
<^Manu_> lists a pile of invalid modes in the display config tool, it's a mess..
<william__> I aggree, in my opinion xorg has gotten too overly complicated
<Lilllyz> Hey does anyone know a program that will convert id3 tags to utf8 automatically from its current encoding. I have a bunch of mp3s with different encodings and can't seem to find a way to find out what they are and to change it over to utf8. I have tried easy tag but it doesn't seem to change it without garbling it up.
<william__> omg someone put a blond in charge of a computer!
<^Manu_> is there some way to fix it?
<^Manu_> the fonts section in xorg.conf?
<william__> Manu_, the problem could be resolution rather than font size
<william__> I had a simliar thing happen before
<william__> e.g: you have a really low resolutions selected so your fonts look huge!
<william__> first thing todo if find out the exact native resolution of your hdtv and put and entry in xorg for that
<ghostcube> hi folks me again anyone knows how to get jackd into the systemsettings sound available sources ? when using xine backend ?
<^Manu_> its not resolution, i'm not retarded ;)
<^Manu_> if i enable the second display (a regular dvi lcd), the fonts are mornal.. if i only have the tv connected (hdmi), the fonts turn insanely huge..
<^Manu_> *normal
<william__> how many displays are you using?
<william__> ^Manu_, I think it could be your dpi settings
<^Manu_> if i boot with only the LCD, or if i boot with the LCD and the TV, fonts are normal..
<^Manu_> if i boot with the TV only, fonts are massive.
<william__> you can use "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" to see what dpi X is using
<^Manu_> where should i set that? the settings in the font config tool dont have any effect.
<william__> do it for each different screen you have and see what values are comming back
<^Manu_> okay just a sec
<william__> you can control dpi with the DisplaySize option in xorg
<^Manu_> what's DisplaySize mean?
<^Manu_> i've seen that, but i didn't know what it did..
<william__> it's basicly the size of your display
<william__> ie, how bit is your screen
<william__> so it can work out the dpi for you
<^Manu_> err, in what section?
<^Manu_> in Screen?
<^Manu_> shouldn't that then just be the same as the resolution?
<william__> you would put it in your monitor section, specifically the hdmi monitor section
<^Manu_> every time i've seen it, the numbers have been totally irrelevant.,
<william__> the size of you screen does not determine the resolution
<^Manu_> oh, so '
<^Manu_> so 'size' is referring to some sort of physical units?
<william__> e.g: you could have 2 screen of equal resolution but on is 10" and the other a 32"
<william__> BIG DIFFERENCE
<william__> yes, size is the actually physical size
<^Manu_> heh, fair enough.. i never considered it might be a physical size.
<^Manu_> in what measurement?
<william__> it's in mm
<william__> not the diagonal but both x and y measurements
<william__> e.g:  DisplaySize 400 300
<william__> ie 400mmx300mm
<xxploit> question: I'm using kubuntu 8.10 with the 4.2 beta and I was working if there is some kind of tweak for the menus, like the main menu/right click menu/and all others. Im using open desktop effect in kde 4.2 and the menus seems sluggish and glitchy.
<william__> ^Manu_, depending on your driver it may try and determine DisplaySize automatically and get it wrong.
<^Manu_> what section?
<ActionParsnip> xxploit: kmenuedit
<william__> you can display stuff like DCC and DPMS to set these things manually
<^Manu_> in Monitor i guess in that case?
<william__> all under the monitor section I think
<xxploit> ActionParsnip: isn't that just the menu editor? My problem is basically that menus kind of lag and flicker
<william__> xxploit sounds like my problem with nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> xxploit: oic, my bad
<xxploit> yeh im using nvidia etc..my system isn't slow at all even though kde is kind of giving the appearance as if it were
<^Manu_> cool, i gave it the proper DisplaySize and now it's correct.. thanks! :)
<^Manu_> actually, i wouldn't say it's 'correct'... now the fonts are microscopic ;)
<^Manu_> but increasing the font dpi helped :P
<william__> your welcome
<william__> xxploit, which version of nvidia drivers are you using
<william__> xxploit, I recommend installing the latest beta drivers from the nvidia site using the nvidia install script
<xxploit> 177..latest restricted
<william__> remove your current 177 packages
<william__> and then download and run the install scripts from the nvidia site
<xxploit> william__: yeh I might give that a go and see if it helps
<william__> it make my computer soooooo much faster
<william__> I got spinings cubes and lightning fast plasma and window switching
<william__> 180 works great with opengl rendering and share memory pixmaps too
<^Manu_> next problem... my 1080p display mode seems to be shifted off the right hand side of the screen..
<^Manu_> is this a modeline problem? :/
<william__> ah, that often suggests a slightly bad DisplaySize setting
<william__> remember to measure the viewable area, not your entire screen!
<william__> lol
<^Manu_> yes, i did
<^Manu_> i measured it correctly, within 1-2 mm..
<^Manu_> the whole screen's just shifted a little to the right..
<^Manu_> theres a black column on the left, and the right hand side of the screen is off the right hand edge.. :/
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu_: can you shift it with OSD?
<william__> oh,.... hmmm could be settings on the screen itself
<^Manu_> whats osd?
<^Manu_> oh..
<ActionParsnip> On Screen Display
<^Manu_> no.. no osd on the tv..
<^Manu_> and that's silly anyway..
<ActionParsnip> so you can shift the display round with the monitor itself
<^Manu_> it's an atsc 1080p signal, the tv should map it correctly..
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu_: try, it might be silly enough to work
<^Manu_> if the tv's rendering it wrong, i expect it's not getting quite a correct signal.
<^Manu_> i'd rather fix it properly..
<william__> ah, Manu, for best results with DisplaySize you need to take the resolution and multiply by the dot pitch
<ActionParsnip> well its worth trying just to test the system is outputting all of the signal
<^Manu_> err
<william__> e.g:  1600x1200 with a dotpitch of 0.255mm is DisplaySize 408 306
<william__> try that first
<^Manu_> i'm confident it is, since the right hand side of the screen is chopped off ;)
<^Manu_> hrmm, don't know the dot pitch ;)
<william__> imo, it is a displaySize setting here
<william__> Manu, do you have a model number of your screen?
<^Manu_> okay, i'll try and find a dot pitch
<william__> what screen to you have?
<^Manu_> well i guess i can calculate it by size/res ;)
<william__> Manu, what is your screen model?
<^Manu_> 120mm/1920 = 0.0625
<^Manu_> samsung la46f
<william__> I can't find that model
<william__> you sure it is la46f?
<william__> not le?
<^Manu_> anyway, it's obviously 0.0625 ;)
<^Manu_> 1200mm/1920 = 0.0625, which means the vertical would be 675mm
<^Manu_> nope, no difference..
<^Manu_> still horizontally shifted..
<^Manu_> i just tweaked the horizontal timing of the 1080p modeline, and it's back on the screen again...
<^Manu_> :/
<Zehava> is it possible to search for a string within an entire directory and remove that string where ever it's found?
<^Manu_> i'm a little worried, i used the ATSC standard modelines.. i don't know why the atsc standard modelines would produce a non-standard signal..
<^Manu_> (ie, the ps3 and 360 aren't shifted off the screen, obviously something linux/video driver related)
<william__> Manu, yes, It is something that you can configure in xorg
<^Manu_> what is?
<william__> it is something in your modeline
<ruzaimi> Manu !
<ruzaimi> hello
<^Manu_> like i just said, i was using the standard atsc modelines, and that gave me the shifted picture..
<william__> you can use xvidtune to generate modelines for you
<^Manu_> i tweaked the horizontal timing, and that moved it back onto the screen..
<ruzaimi> how to install real player in kubuntu
<^Manu_> why would the atsc timings be wrong? they define the HDTV standard..
<^Manu_> precisely what the tv should expect to receive..
<^Manu_> either linux or the display driver must be doing something slightly not right with them
<william__> Manu, I found this similiar problem that someone had  http://fixunix.com/xwindows/91788-x-org-horizontal-screen-position-setting.html
<^Manu_> http://fixunix.com/xwindows/91788-x-org-horizontal-screen-position-setting.html
<^Manu_> these are the ratified standard timings...
<^Manu_> i'm interested in the hdtv timings obviously, so i can map 1:1 to my screen, and the 59.94 hz stuff so there's no jitter in video playback..
<^Manu_> just weird that they don't 'just work'... the driver must not be respecting those timings exactly..
<^Manu_> which is a bit scary..
<william__> Manu, does redusing the x value of DisplaySize not help at all?
<william__> DisplaySize x y
<^Manu_> nar, that's unrelated.. tweaking the horizontal timing fixed it..
<william__> leave the y size as is and reduce the x size
<^Manu_> i set the hsync to be a little later..
<william__> oh well done
<^Manu_> thing is, i would expect consumer hardware like the ps3 and 360 would stick with the atsc standard very strictly..
<^Manu_> so i'm surprised when i set the standard timings that the tv didn't display it correctly..
<^Manu_> i don't like that.
<^Manu_> it means i can't trust the driver/xorg..
<william__> yes, that sucks
<william__> well the auto screen detection is obviously broken for your tv but don't be too quick to blame linux
<^Manu_> i'm not using the auto stuff anymore.. my xorg.conf is very thorough :P
<william__> often you will find that linux is adhering to the standard but this particular samsung is not. so what happens is that popular operating systems like windows will have a workaround inbuild for this but linux does not
<^Manu_> why would the tv render the ps3, 360, and set top box correctly?
<^Manu_> i'll assume they stick with the standard.
<william__> that's true
<^Manu_> anyway, its fixed for the time being..
<william__> in which case it is a problem with the xorg driver you are using
<^Manu_> my screens good now. boots into the correct modes and stuff..
<^Manu_> next problem ;)
<^Manu_> my sound isn't working at all :(
<william__> if it is an opensource driver you should try and report a bug
<^Manu_> its the intel driver, so yeah..
<william__> ie, autodetection not working with your tv
<^Manu_> oh right..
<^Manu_> yeah that too.. it's totally messed up. :P
<^Manu_> where do i report that stuff?
<william__> somewhere at xorg probably for an intel driver
<^Manu_> so kmix shows i have a sound card, looks like its working, audio players play music, seems like the os is doing something... but no sound...
<^Manu_> it's an intel HDAudio which should be muxed into the HDMI...
<^Manu_> but i'll bet i have to configure the HDMI somehow :/
<^Manu_> google isn't helping me :(
<^Manu_> is there alsa config type stuff that i'll need to mess with here?
<william__> it is worth taking the time to report bugs (ie, take out the fix you put in your xorg.conf file. restart x, save your xorg.0.log and send it over to xorg with your monitor model
<william__> the xorg log will have details of the monitor autodetection and what it is setting the displaysize too etc...
<Zehava> is it possible to search for a string within an entire directory and remove that string where ever it's found?
<^Manu_> okay, well i'll do that later on :P
<^Manu_> i'm just keen to get this system working before bed :P
<william__> Zehava, sed on the command line in combination with find
<^Manu_> any idea about the sound?
<william__> oh the audio
<william__> I have never done audio through hdmi
<Zehava> I'll google those, thanks
<william__> didn't know it was possible ;-)
<diego_> hola
<^Manu_> course it's possible :P .. that's the whole point! :)
<william__> Manu, I got same audio hardware here
<william__> are you on a laptop?
<^Manu_> i google and i just get things like "here's a patch" ... "patch submitted to alsa some months ago", etc..
<^Manu_> nope.
<^Manu_> Intel HDAudio is their most recent integrated chip though.
<^Manu_> its a good chip.
<^Manu_> theres a bonus bit that the driver has to do though, which is mux it with the HDMI..
<william__> there is no mention of hdmi in my mixer
<^Manu_> you probably don't have HDMI..
<william__> I have the hdmi connector on the left of my laptop ;-)
<^Manu_> oh right..
<^Manu_> new vaio?
<william__> no left
<william__> dell xps m1530
<^Manu_> ah okay..
<^Manu_> yeah same shit..
<^Manu_> so, there's a way to get it working.
<^Manu_> the internets say so..
<^Manu_> but i'm too much of a linux spastic to understand :(
<william__> ic
<william__> well, the ubuntu kernel is very up to date so it may have something in there already
<william__> or it's a patch for snd-hda-intel.ko
<^Manu_> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-01/msg11844.html
<^Manu_> see this sort of things is everywhere..
<^Manu_> how do i know if that code's made it into alsa?
<william__> hmm, I found this in ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-914925.html
<william__> oh wait
<^Manu_> oh yeah, i meant to ask, what's XvMC, and how do i make sure its running?
<william__> I do already have it, it's the IEC958 thingy
<william__> Id duno what XvMC is
<^Manu_> apparently its a hardware assisted video codec..
<^Manu_> some linux codec interface or something.
<^Manu_> and intel has a hardware assisted backend.
<^Manu_> i have that IEC958 thing too, but it doesn't do anything..
<^Manu_> or do i need to manually configure alsa to use that audio output?
<william__> oh wait
<william__> it is your sound in combination with your intel graphics card driver
<^Manu_> in a sense..
<william__> you need to make sure you have the IEC958 setting unmuted on your sound mixer
<^Manu_> the sound output can be muxed with the video and send over hdmi.
<^Manu_> it is.
<william__> then you need to do some shit with your graphics card
<jussi01> !ohmy | william__
<ubottu> william__: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<william__> oh sorry,
<william__> then you need to do some stuff with your graphics card
<^Manu_> you reckon?
<^Manu_> i don't imagine the video driver would need to know about it...
<^Manu_> but aybe..
<^Manu_> maybe
<william__> yeah, for me on my nvidia card I need to change sound settings from auto to STAC92xx digital
<cllaudyu> can someone help me?
<khakane> wow what an easy question to answer.  YES!
<khakane> have a nice day
<^Manu_> eh?
<^Manu_> wheres that?
<cllaudyu> i can't install nvidia driver from the installer can i install it in the therminal?
<khakane> mmm terminal.. for when its cold outside
<khakane> therminal!
<jimmy51_> !dvdrip | jimmy51_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip
<cllaudyu> u'r full of jokes today
<cllaudyu> terminal
<^Manu_> on your nvidia card, you set sound settings? O_o
<william__> you'll need todo something simliar with your intel card, maybe even set some driver option in your modules config file
<^Manu_> ... where did you set that?
<william__> yeah, on my nvidia card I have a gui settings manager thingy
<^Manu_> hmm
<cllaudyu> i can't install my nvidia display driver from the net
<william__> but you will have something different on yours
<^Manu_> i don't have any video settings..
<^Manu_> is there a standard one to install?
<cllaudyu> the installer isn't downloading nothing
<william__> can we say poo?
<^Manu_> or should that be provided (or not) from intel?
<cllaudyu> how can i install it in the terminal?
<^Manu_> well, my final issue from the evening... how do i make kubuntu NOT boot kdm, and boot something else instead?
<jimmy51_> !dvd::rip | jimmy51_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd::rip
<^Manu_> (in this case, xbmc)
<Melanchol> Hello, i just installed Kubuntu 8.10, and i cant get my Nvidia 8400M G graphics card working
<william__> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<cllaudyu> my ghrafic driver does not activate what is the problem?
<william__> Melanchol, I recomend downloading and running the latest install script from the nvidia website. it will generate a correct xorg.conf for you too
<william__> Melanchol, does any of the above make sence or are you a total noob?
<Melanchol> Total noob :D
<Melanchol> I get point like nvidia website and xorg.conf :D
<william__> ok, here's the thing... the current official nvidia drivers 177 are kinda slow with kde 4 for most users.
<Melanchol> Noticed that, yes :)
<cllaudyu> this would be easier for me if this channel was with romanians
<william__> the new nvidia drivers 180 are still in beta but are very stable anyway
<jimmy51_> !romanian
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<jimmy51_> !romanian | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: please see above
<^Manu_> http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg@lists.freedesktop.org/msg01837.html
<william__> so I recomend removing your nvidia 177 driver packages from apt and installing the 180 drivers from nvidia.com
<^Manu_> :/
<jimmy51_> ubottu is witty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is witty
<Melanchol> william__: ill try. thanks :)
<cllaudyu> i tried to open hardware drivers and tried to activate nvidia display graphic card but it wont install or download nothing can some one help me
<william__> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<cllaudyu> hardware drivers does not respond how the hell can i install nvidia on kubuntu 8.10
<khakane> cllaudyu: by joining #ubuntu-ro
<cllaudyu> thank u verry muci
<khakane> and learning to read, someone told you to join there 3 mins ago
<cllaudyu> i konw but that did not help
<khakane> even in romanian
<^Manu_> william__: http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg@lists.freedesktop.org/msg01837.html <- how can i know if i'm running drivers with that code in it?
<cllaudyu> know
<cllaudyu> that channel is empty
<cllaudyu> lame
<khakane> nah, lame is asking your question 20 times in 10 mins. :|
<william__> Manu, what does aplay -l  tell you?
<jussi01> How does one list the existing groups from the commandline?
<cllaudyu> this is getting anoying
<khakane> jussi01: cat /etc/group ?
<jussi01> khakane: ahh, thanks
<khakane> np
<BluesKaj> Hey
<william__> Manu, it looks like you need the latest xf86-video-intel
<khakane> yea and that package is very lacking on intel driver performance
<william__> oh poo
<william__> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<^Manu_> aplay -l doesn't mention hdmi
<^Manu_> do i need to compile that from source or something?
<^Manu_> or is there a binary for 8.10?
<william__> I don't know but I bet it is in a developement repository somewhere
<william__> to be honest Manu getting this working looks a bit long winded atm
<^Manu_> how do i find what version of the driver i'm running currently?
<william__> oh, you can find that out with modprobe
<^Manu_> ...
<Melanchol> william__: is there way manually to disable drivers, Restricted Drivers manager wont let me to disable
<^Manu_> i can't work out how to make modprobe tell me anything useful :S
 * BluesKaj wonders where all the app help files are located ...there don't seem to be any useful ones in kde4.2 for apps like k3b
<khakane> who would need help using k3b? :)
<^Manu_> okay, so how to i tell kubuntu to boot another app instead of kdm?
<BluesKaj> there's a way to use k3b to ripdvds (decode) to hdd without having go the iso route
<BluesKaj> I want to copy a dvd to mpeg 2 or 4 so that I can play it on my tivo thru our home network
<Melanchol> How do i turn of X?
<jussi01> !info k9copy | BluesKaj
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<jussi01> !info dvdrip | BluesKaj
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2588 kB
<BluesKaj> jussi01 , yeah I know k9copy , but it doesn't do what i want
<BluesKaj> same goes for dvdrip
<jussi01> anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/100395/
<khakane> http://k3b.plainblack.com/videoencoding
<khakane> ^ BluesKaj
<Niski> does anyone know of a good (operative word here) guide to editing the grub menu to set up a dual boot system
<BluesKaj> I'm up against some difficult to copy disney dvds ..and these dvds' confuse the hell out of k9copy and dvdrip
<Niski> google gives me alternatively ancient, or lousy articles on it
<SiVA_> I just put a PCMCIA wireless card into my laptop. Is something supposed to happen in ubuntu? how do I tell if this thing is working?
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> BluesKaj: oh, also vlc can do it iirc
<^Manu_> how do i make another app boot instead of kdm?
<khakane> remove kdm and install a different one
<jussi01> ^Manu_: iirc, install the other dm ie. gdm, then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<afeijo> is it safe to use cron to run apt-get upgrade every week on my servers?
<SiVA_> any special I need to do to enable pcmcia?
<Melanchol> I cant install my graphics driver because x-server is on, how do i turn it off
<afeijo> and I have a problem with libcurl-gnutls.so.4, where can I get that file?
<william__> Manu, I'm new to kubuntu but on most distributions you can control your runlevels and which applications run in each runlevel
<khakane> afeijo: sure but what if a package prompts you?
<afeijo> khakane: than I'm screwd lol
<afeijo> khakane: dont apt-get have a YES TO ALL ?
<khakane> !libcurl4-gnutls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcurl4-gnutls
<afeijo> !libcurl4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcurl4
<william__> ah, Manu, on ubuntu your runlevels are under /etc/rc*.d
<william__> your default runlevel is runlevel 2 I think
<afeijo> my amarok dont run without libcurl-gnutls.so.4 :(
<khakane> there is libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<william__> notice that the files under /etc/rc2.d are just symbolic links to one of your services under /etc/init.d
<khakane> ariva: i use amarok and i only have libcurl3 installed
<jussi01> khakane: you need the !info packagename ;)
<william__> so to remove kdm from your default runlevel you could just do rm /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm
<khakane> jussi01: ah
<william__> I'm not sure if kubuntu has some kinda gui runlevel editor
<william__> I would assume it does
<BluesKaj> jussi01 the new version of VLC doesn't seem to be as easy to use as the older versions ...I tried to rip the disney dvd with it but it just crashes
<khakane> BluesKaj: did you read the Url i posted you?
<jussi01> the joys of protected dvd's
<Melanchol> william__: it helped a bit, but this is still awful!
<BluesKaj> yeah khakane , I'm looking now
<BluesKaj> BBL
<^Manu_> hmmm
<^Manu_> i thought the xserver started the dm..
<william__> Melanchol, you have the 180 driver?
<^Manu_> so is the xserver started before the dm?
<^Manu_> i want to launch xbmc
<william__> Manu, other way around, kdm can launch xserver if you like
<Melanchol> william__: ya, now i do
<william__> Manu, do you have xbmc in your /etc/init.d directory?
<william__> Melanchol, you restarted X?
<^Manu_> nope
<Melanchol> Ya
<Melanchol> i mean i rebooted my computer if that is the same
<william__> ok, under your settings make sure you are using opengl rendering
<chris_> hi
<william__> system settings -> Desktop -> Advanced options
<chris_> i am using hardy with kde 3.5 (cause those nvidia drivers are just horrible) and i wanna use compiz as well. everytime i start up kde, it takes ages for it to come up. it just stalls for minutes for no obvious reason. any ideas?
<william__> you should have opengl rendering, direct rendering, and opengl mode 'shared memory' enable for best performance
<cuznt> what about self rendering
<cuznt> no im kidding
<william__> Manu, then you are can create and ~/.xsessions file that launches it and start xserver from kdm
<william__> I think
<william__> hehe
<Melanchol> And yet again, just a bit better
<Melanchol> I turned direct rendering off and now this works like chars
<Melanchol> charm
<^Manu_> well see heres the thing, i don't actually want kde running at all.
<cuznt> what!?!?!?!
<cuznt> no kde?
 * cuznt loves his kde
<^Manu_> its a funnscreen ap.
<^Manu_> fullscreen
<william__> Melanchol, that's weird, sounds like a driver configuration problem
<william__> Melanchol, try running glxinfo
<CrypTom> Hi all, how can I setup kdm to automatically login into kde (for new users)? I've installed KDE and GNOME on my LTSP server and new users always get GNOME first.
<chris_> does anybody have performance issues with compiz-fusion in kde 3.5? (does anybody still use kde 3.5?)
<william__> Manu, sounds like a media center app or something similiar?
<Melanchol> http://pastebin.com/m49bb2573
<^Manu_> yup
<william__> Melanchol, everything looks good there. Very strange that your direct rendering option is slow under kde
<william__> Melanchol what is your fps from glxgears?
<Melanchol> 1400
<chris_> how is the channel called for kubuntu and compiz related questions?
<william__> Melanchol, did you run glxgears with 'sudo glxgears'
<william__> one will have dri and the other will not
<Melanchol> nope
<Melanchol> round 1200
<william__> so glxgears confirms it, on your computer dri is slower
<william__> HAHA!
<GreydMiyu> Anyone know how to kill knotify4 to the point where it will stay DEAD?
<Melanchol> dri
<william__> something wrong with your xorg configuration I think
<Melanchol> ?
<william__> direct rendering support
<donko> hi
<Melanchol> brb, pastebinning xorg.conf
<william__> I get around 1400 with no direct rendering under glxgears but I get about 2000 with direct rendering
<Melanchol> Ubuntu has gedit, what is similar program for kubuntu
<GreydMiyu> kate
<william__> kedit
<Melanchol> kts
<Melanchol> thx
<william__> kate has some extra features like sessions
<william__> and plugin support
<Melanchol> http://pastebin.com/m77837b8c
<william__> Melanchol, that looks fine, can I have your xorg.0.log too please
<william__> under /var/logs/
<GreydMiyu> So, noone know how to stop that very, very annoying popup notification crap over the tray?
<william__> Melanchol your xorg.conf is very similiar to mine and does not really enforce anything so you driver will pretty much autoconfigure whatever hardware it finds
<Melanchol> http://pastebin.com/m5dd010c
<Melanchol> brb, smoke
<william__> Melanchol, what is your computer/laptop?
<compilerwriter> anybody feel like making a package for me?
<Melanchol> Now i got it! :D I installed 32bit and im runing AMD 64 :D
<william__> Melanchol, ah, that would explain it then
<Melanchol> Thanks for all your help :)
<william__> you xorg.0.log looks fine btw
<Melanchol> kk :)
<Rene2177> hi :)
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> I put in a USB wifi card into my ubuntu laptop. dmesg reports finding it. Not sure how to setup a wifi connection using it though?
<Rene2177> is there no german kubuntu chanel like kubuntu.de ?
<william__> SiVA, what is your usb device?
<SiVA_> linksys wusb600n
<Rene2177> ok, i'll try it in englisch :) Does anybody has the same problem on kubuntu with any kde 4 Version that he gets recently thrown back to the login screen ?
<SiVA_> man this sucks.. internal wifi doesn't work. PCMCIA card doesn't work, and now USB wifi doesn't work. Guess this old laptop is destined for win XP
<william__> the linksys wusb600n does not appear to work with ubuntu out of the box but there is a modified driver available for the usb version
<william__> you will need to download and make it yourself
<Rene2177> i have this on my native booted installed system and also on livesystem booted in virtual box under windows
<SiVA_> william__ I think I just tried that. Did you have a link to the driver you're referring to?
<william__> you will find them at the linsys website
<SiVA_> william__ how do I tell if this thing is even working or not? lsusb reports finding it
<william__> so you have the driver installed and loaded into your kernel?
<Zehava> I have downloaded and extracted the latest sun java jdk from sun.  How do I change my java path for my system?
<SiVA_> I followed the instructions here but not sure: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/45440
<william__> once you have the driver for this device loaded you will automatically see a new wireless inteface appear in iwconfig
<SiVA_> william__ yes
<SiVA_> I built the driver installed it, put it in /etc/modules and restarted
<william__> what does iwconfig tell you
<william__> SiVA, that does not mean the driver is loaded
<william__> the system will autoload modules in most cases but it will probably not in this instance since it is a usb device
<SiVA_> lo, eth0, eth1, pan0
<SiVA_> no wireless extensions for all
<william__> type lsmod | grep 'netr28ux'
<SiVA_> nothing
<SiVA_> I thought the driver was differnet then that though
<william__> that means your netr28ux driver has not been loaded
<SiVA_> rt280sta
<SiVA_> that's the one I built
<william__> ah, maybe it is
<william__> type lsmod | grep 'rt280sta'
<SiVA_> nothing returned
<william__> ok, now try loading that module with modprobe rt280sta
<william__> sorry
<william__> sudo modprobe rt280sta
<SiVA_> weird
<SiVA_> not found
<william__> try modprobenetr28ux
<SiVA_> this site: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/45440
<SiVA_> it says to copy the driver to /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA directory
<SiVA_> I thought the /etc/Wireless looked strange
<william__> SiVA, you need to find out what the name of the module is and where you installed it
<william__> and you module will be installed under /lib/modules but you may have some kinda firmware install under /etc/Wirelesss/RT28... too
<SiVA_> I will do those directions again
<SiVA_> at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/45440
<Zehava> Isn't there a GUI package I can get for setting my java path? I forget the name of it
<SiVA_> william__ I think it works now... I did insmod again and now iwconfig shows ra0 device
<SiVA_> now how do I setup a new wireless connection using this device?
<SiVA_> iwlist ra0 scan shows my wireless router
<william__> then you are done
<william__> install knetworkmanager if you don't already have it
<SiVA_> it says wireless is disabled
<william__> that just means you have not connected to a wireless network
<william__> click on new connection
<william__> select the wireless interface ra0
<william__> ....
<william__> it should do the rest for you
<SiVA_> cool thanks
<william__> working?
<SiVA_> yup!!!!
<SiVA_> 9 hours later
<SiVA_> stupid internal wifi isn't working... keeps saying the KILL switch is turned on
<SiVA_> so I gave up on that
<william__> SiVA, I recommend loading the driver at boot
<william__> the alternative is to edit your hal config to load it for you
<william__> but loading it at boot is easiest
<william__> just add rt2870sta to the end of your /etc/modules file on a new line
<dwidmann> Hmm, I had to reinstall grub (was playing with pcbsd a while back), but I think I goofed when I was doing it. Grub is definitely installed to the boot sector, but it just gives me a grub shell ... Doing "root (hd0,1); configfile /grub/menu.lst" works fine, but it's a hassle, what do I need ta do here?
<Zehava> How do I set my java path globaly please
<william__> dwidmann, sounds like you need to reinstall grub
<william__> if you have 2 hard drives make sure you install it on both drives
<dr_willis> ive done that befor. :) installed grub to every hd in the system to make sure i got it on the right one
<Zehava> What is the best method for setting my java class path permanently and globaly please?
<dr_willis> Zehava,  why do you need to do so? You could set it in the .bashrc or /etc/profile I guess.. but ive never had to touch that befor
<dr_willis> It gets set properly when you install the Java packages normally
<Zehava> the repositories don't have the most up to date java jdk and the code I'm working with calls on things that aren't in what's available
<Zehava> So I need the newest one that I've downloaded
<dr_willis> use the .bashrc or .bash_profile or /etc/profile then to set the ENV vari
<besitzer_> hello have you time ?
<besitzer_> you , you and you (hihii)
<besitzer_> you , you and you (hihii)
<coltin> hey everyone I was just wondering, if there are any times where there are some seasoned ubuntu professionals on here, cuz it seems every time i come on with a problem, I get a bunch of people who know about the same amount as me (not much) guessing the already obvious stuff lol
<william__> oh sorry coltin, you just missed me
<dr_willis> its often a matter of 'experienced the same problem befor, and trouble shooting fundamentals' coltin  :)
<dr_willis> Of course most of the problems ive seen lately are either due to driver (nvidia/ati) issues.  Or issues with the new changes to how X auto configures. or due to the changes in the wireless drivers system
<ghostcube> any news for nvidia 180.x in intrepid ?? kde4 on an 8600gt isnt working this way if uenable compiz
<nethans> hi guys.
<d-tech> could not stat /dev/cciss/c0d01 --- no such file or directory
<nethans> can I ask a question._
<nethans> ?
<nethans> its just that I had done a lot of things in my ubuntu..and sometimes I broke down the system.. so I would like to know if there is a way to backit up...
<nethans> something like system restore.. in windows.
<marco> How can I define default permissions for vfat removable devices?
<marco> also, what's the program/package/script responsible for auto mounting devices on ubuntu?
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shb> anyone know how to properly resize ogg video?
<dr_willis> define properly ? :)
<dr_willis> ffmpeg/mencoder/avidmux can all proberly do it
<dr_willis> bbl
<shb> I got a video that is 1400+1050
<shb> 1400x1050
<shb> is should be 1024x768 for example
<shb> it is ogg video
<shb> from recordmydesktop
<lupinsky> i have tried kubuntu 8.10 in a eeepc 1000 but there's often some flickering in the area where the applications open or close (ie firefox) any help?
<user_> irc.ubuntu.it
<user_> ehm
<user_> come ci si va?
<lupinsky> i ho prova to adesso ubuntu-it-doc
<lupinsky> c'e' pure ubuntu-it
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<heide99> Hi there :)
<heide99> did somebody run the kubuntu 8.10 on a eee 901 ??
<lupinsky> i did in eee1000
<lupinsky> actually i do
<heide99> i woukd like to know how big the install size is cause it only has 4 gb harddisk
<user_> #ubuntu-it
<heide99> do you use swap space ??
<Guest88405> hello ppl, pls help, I cannot open a folder as root under Kubuntu 8.10
<Guest88405> any suggestions please?
<HappySmileMan> Guest88405: Alt+F2, then "kdesu dolphin" should work
<HappySmileMan> Oh wait, just did that and get error when trying to open the folders
<Guest88405> it sais "kdesu: command not found"
<lupinsky> heide99:i do but i have a 160gb hd
<HappySmileMan> Erm, not too sure then, kdesu should be installed by default I think
<heide99> Okay Thank You i know the 1000h has 160 gb hard disk
<heide99> but 901 only has a 4 gb ssd
<Guest88405> it's a drama, I have no option to open a folder as root
<Guest88405> wow
<Guest88405> cool
<heide99> my questeion is how big is the install sice from kubuntu more than 2 gigs ??
<heide99> Laughing Out Loud
<Guest88405> I'd better stick with my old 8.04
<heide99> has the 804 also kde 4 ??
<Guest88405> mine nope
<lupinsky> a df on my pc give me 3GB
<Guest88405> but what's the point...I'm interrested in functionality not necesarilly graphics
<heide99> Thank You :)
<heide99> i will give it a try
<SlimeyPete> 8.04 has kde 3.5. 8.04 remix has kde 4.
<heide99> Thank You :)
<lupinsky> but it takes almost a GB ot ram
<heide99> my has 2 gb ram
<heide99> my 901
<Guest88405> kde4 is the same with kde 4.1???
 * VirtuoS Srekni Novogodisni I bozikni praznici
<Guest88405> hey ppl, do u have any idea why a webcam wouldn't work in kubuntu 8.10 and perfectly work under previous kubuntu versions?
<Guest88405> I mean...is kubuntu itself the problem or is it kde 4.1 the problem
<Guest88405> ???
<altctrl> hi guys help me
<marco> what's the program/package/script responsible for auto mounting devices in (k)ubuntu?
<heide99> Laughing Out Loud No problem No solution HeHeHe
<altctrl> i have this checking battery state right after when i lose the windows and i have to relog again and again it is like hitting ctl alt backspace randonly.... extremely annoying
<altctrl> what is wrong and how can i fix it?
<altctrl> anyone?
<altctrl> my x dies and i get a messege checking battery state.... what to do?
<altctrl> now i was gone again becasue of this error
<altctrl> anyone has any idea what to do?
<OrbJinzo> are you on a laptop?
<altctrl> who me? i am
<robile> does anyone know a plugin for xmms to show the available playlists in an extra window or so?
<OrbJinzo> Well I would make sure your battery isnt screwed up first.
<Koordin> how can i set up a keyboard shortcut for the widget "Show Desktop" ? i have kde 4.1.3
<altctrl> it is ok i never had this problem before i upgraded from 8.04
<altctrl> and actually what happned first that i did the network upgrade and it stopped after it was downloading everything
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> iwlist ra0 scan shows my router
<altctrl> so i had to do the install from a cd instead
<OrbJinzo> im not sure about kde 4.
<SiVA_> but when I try to create a new connection, selecting ra0, it doesn't find my router in the list
<altctrl> now i have this stupid thing occuring very frequently seemingly random
<altctrl> yes it might be kde4
<steveire> Hi. What's the recommended way to upgrade hardy to intrepid? I tried sudo do-release-upgrade,  but that didn't work.
<altctrl> i have no idea thats what i did and when it started to actually installing it it froze and i had to do it from a cd
<OrbJinzo> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<altctrl> now i have one part old notfinished kubuntu and this one that gets me out of x and telling me checking battery state    [OK]
<OrbJinzo> Hrm corrupted install
<altctrl> how can i tell no to check batter state?
<OrbJinzo> i would assume it would do something about power settings
<altctrl> it works fine except this annoying kicking me out of x
<altctrl> i might just dissapear any seconds... power setting? where do  you change it?
<OrbJinzo> Well
<OrbJinzo> kde4 right?
<altctrl> yes
<altctrl> 4.1
<thomas_> why kubuntu?
<thomas_> why not ubuntu?
<steveire> OrbJinzo: Thanks. I was missing the sudo vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades part
<altctrl> are we not in kubuntu channel?
<thomas_> yes
<altctrl> that's why
<OrbJinzo> np
<thomas_> but  I have Ubuntu, and I wonder why you gys chose Kubuntu
<OrbJinzo> heh its all ubuntu
<OrbJinzo> I actually use Xubuntu with kde installed.
<OrbJinzo> kde 3.5.10
<thomas_> oh
<OrbJinzo> and altctrl try opening a terminal with the command powerdevil in it
<dawid> can anyone give me program i .deb package to change most of options o kubuntu i mean welcome logo.....
<thomas_> so why specificly that distro with KDE, why not gome?
<OrbJinzo> Im not too fond of gnome
<SiVA_> when I try to create a new network connection, using my wifi device, my wifi router doesn't show up. But when I run this it does: iwlist ra0 scan
<OrbJinzo> i thought it was always slow.
<altctrl> personal preferences
<thomas_> ah
<thomas_> :)
<altctrl> i used to like the idea that i can set different backgrounds for different desktops
<altctrl> now it looks like kde4 does not have it or it is not as obvious to set
<OrbJinzo> I dont like kde4 either
<thomas_> That's a nice Idea, too bad I can't
<OrbJinzo> so ill remain in the past with 3.5
<thomas_> lol
<altctrl> i think 4.2 will have that coming at of this months
<HappySmileMan> It has that in Beta I think?
<altctrl> the look of kde4 is better
<OrbJinzo> I used to use primary xfce
<OrbJinzo> looks yes
<Koordin> how can i set up a keyboard shortcut for the widget "Show Desktop" ? i have kde 4.1.3
<OrbJinzo> then i got tried of desktop icons always screwing up
<HappySmileMan> Yeha I just set a different background for a different activity
<OrbJinzo> so i resintalled kde 3.5
<OrbJinzo> been happy as a clam ever since
<aib> is there a cron gui in kubuntu?
<altctrl> i have not figured out the activitis yet since i cant stay long enough there
<SiVA_> how can I configure a wifi connection through the console? The knetwork tool doesn't list any ssids
<altctrl> well powerdevil said command not found...
<OrbJinzo> aib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93611
<Armagguedes> how can i report bugs (especially when i don't know what the problem package is)?
<OrbJinzo> this channel #ubuntu-bugs
<BluesKaj> I ended up with a folder in a folder somehow and konq won't allow cutting and pasting the contents to a new folder which would then be in my /home/user path .
<Armagguedes> cheers OrbJinzo
 * OrbJinzo is the master of google.
<altctrl> when i searched on "checking battery state" it looked like a lots of different porblem arisen...
<OrbJinzo> ?
<OrbJinzo> To me altcrtl it sounds like a corrupted install
<OrbJinzo> Im not 100% sure on kde4 so im just guessing really
<altctrl> ok so where is it corruptd and what can i do about it?
<altctrl> try to reinstal it?
<altctrl> is there a way to see which part isnt good?
<OrbJinzo> heh knowing me id wipe the whole thing and start from square one.
<altctrl> yeah but first i want to save some stuff from my old nonfinished part
<altctrl> then i willdo that
<altctrl> but always stopping int he middle of everything makes it hard
<OrbJinzo> if its files and stuff id burn it to a CD
<OrbJinzo> or an external HD if you have one
<altctrl> yes that is what i do
<altctrl> but when i start doing something else what i am doing like run a new program it jsut kicks me out of x
<OrbJinzo> I just had a thought though
<altctrl> really annoying i am here now to see if i can get this fixed
<SiVA_> how can I configure a wifi connection through the console? The knetwork tool doesn't list any ssids, although iwlist does
<OrbJinzo> do you have your video drivers installed?
<altctrl> i guess... everything looks ok jsut by looking at it
<altctrl> but i am not sure how can i have an interface wihout video driver...
<OrbJinzo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982621
<OrbJinzo> this looks like a known issue.
<OrbJinzo> you could try booting into a different kernel
<altctrl> where is my different kernel?
<OrbJinzo> well when you first boot up it will say something about GRUB i think you hit escape
<OrbJinzo> and it will show you options
<altctrl> i see they have the same thing....
<OrbJinzo> yar
<altctrl> they all look like the same numbered kernel...
<OrbJinzo> I guess its an issue with the lastest kernel
<altctrl> only diff its failsafe or soemthing... im going by memory now
<altctrl> i see the one where he saying diff kernel is ok...
<altctrl> how can i check which kernel i got?
<OrbJinzo> hit up a terminal and do uname -r
<altctrl> 2.6.27-9-generic
<OrbJinzo> this sounds like a bug in the kernel
<inigo_> hl
<altctrl> why they dont fix it?
<altctrl> i am telling everyone to upgrade then they will have the same shit
<altctrl> where do we report it or see if it is reported already/
<OrbJinzo> well man about all i can it happens
<OrbJinzo> nothing can be 100% when you release.
<OrbJinzo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<altctrl> thanks let me see
<altctrl> now registration... i hate that everyone wants me to register everywheree
<OrbJinzo> heh life sucks doesnt it?
<altctrl> sometimes it does
<OrbJinzo> ill tell ya a fun part
<altctrl> it should be shit this mesed up u wanna send all the details? yes/no
<OrbJinzo> ya.
<OrbJinzo> Tis the adventure of linux though
<altctrl> now i have to register jsut to see they already know about it
<altctrl> yes but it was an adventure 6 years ago
<altctrl> today it should be jsut work or play
<OrbJinzo> It happens even to mac os x or windows users
<OrbJinzo> anything human made is not without flaws
<OrbJinzo> :|
<marco> indeed, it's just that linux has disproportionally more flaws than what people expect from their experience on other systems
<OrbJinzo> True. I think to use linux though you have to have rubix cube mind type
<OrbJinzo> everything is a puzzle waiting to be figured out
<marco> if you mean "it's an overcomplicated puzzle which will take more time to solve it than most care", then I completely agree with you ;-)
<OrbJinzo> hah
<OrbJinzo> hey i find it fun
<marco> :P yeah, I also find it fun. The problem is that linux seems to be more and more focused either on enterprise uses which are addicted to linux or on rapid (and kludgy) development to satisfy first time users
<SiVA_> when I right click on knetworkmanager it says my wifi device has "wireless disabled". How can I enable that so I can create a wifi connection?
<marco> I find it increasingly less fun to learn ever new specific purpose paradigms for every new program, only to find out it's not working because I'm not thinking exactly like the developer who didn't bother much with documentation
<marco> oh well, such is life :P
<Orac> hello all
<marco> hello
<Orac> any ladies fancy a chat?
<marco> god bless you, this is a linux IRC chat. All ladies here are either perverts or FBI agents
<Orac> nothing wrong with a bit of f.b.i.
<OrbJinzo> haha
<OrbJinzo> i doubt its fbi
<OrbJinzo> maybe local police depts
<OrbJinzo> sides theres no ladies in linux chat
<OrbJinzo> never.
<Orac> where i live thay dont offer that service
<Orac> dose any one know how i can get my web cam working on linux
<SiVA_> how do I enable my wireless device? It talks about it here but I think it's for gnome: http://www.geek.com/forums/topic/cannot-enable-my-wireless-device-in-kubuntu
<Orac> snowing again
<denis_> fir3_ hab das entsprechende Programm hinzugefügt und mal auf 1440 x 900 gestellt, hat nix geändert, echt schlimm, so ne Kleinigkeit is so kompliziert :-( Naja, ich lass es erst mal, gibt wichtigeres
<denis_> ups, sorry, wrong channel
<SiVA_> when I try to log in kde 4.1 hangs when the globe shows up on the spash page
<SiVA_> I think I screwed some networking option up
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: if you screwed networking, rename /etc/network/interfaces and reboot
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: if its no better, you can easily rename back
<Trijntje> when playing a movie in kubuntu 8.04 the image, not the sound, starts lagging after about 10 minutes. Does anyone have an idea how to fix/diagnose this problem?
<SiVA_> seems I was messing with that file a few minutes ago ...lol
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Trijntje
<ubottu> Trijntje: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marco> how can I download the source code from a specific package? Can I use APT tools to do that?
<ActionParsnip> marco: sudo apt-get source install <app>
<SiVA_> ActionParsnip: Still hangs at the globe.....
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: whats this globe thing?
<SiVA_> when you first login.. the splash screen
<SiVA_> shows the harddrive, then the screw driver, then the globe, then the K
<marco> ActionParsnip:thanks
<marco> ActionParsnip: I get "E: Unable to find a source package for install"
<marco> I tried "sudo apt-get source install xterm"
<OrbJinzo> heh
<OrbJinzo> xterm is installed by default.
<OrbJinzo> thats part of x itself.
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: ok i just watched a vid of the splash
<marco> I see, I take the source code is also installed?
<OrbJinzo> Uhmm that i dont know.
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: you could try pressing alt+f1 and see whats runnning
<ActionParsnip> marco: then you need to add the source repo for the app you want
<SiVA_> not much info there... guess I gotta do another install
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: try renaming your ~/.kde folder
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: or create a new user, see ifits identical
<marco> ActionParsnip: Ah. Aren't the sources hosted by ubuntu's repo servers that already are on the source list? I mean, they need to distribute the source code of each program they distribute with a GPL licence, right?
<ActionParsnip> marco: yes but you look at /etc/apt/sources.list you will see some deb-src repos
<ActionParsnip> marco: you need to add the src repo
<rene> aloha folks!
<rene> can somebody read this? its my first time that i ma logged in to irc
<rene> it doesnt looks like
<SSJ_GZ> rene: Yes.
<rene> #oh1
<rene> thanks for oyur answer! nice! it works1
<rene> is nobody talking or everybody on a private speach. or do i something wrong
<rene> do someone has experiences with tork ?
<SSJ_GZ> rene: Nobody is talking at the moment.
<rene> ok, thanks again. i have to raise a ticket for my thanks to you...
<JontheEchidna> If you need help, just ask. If somebody knows the answer they'll usually respond :)
<rene> ok...
<rene> so, i installed tork, with privoxy and tor, everything what i needed. now he says something like, "cannot connect to tor" or, "cannot FIND tor", but its there. i think that some configuration are not right. soembody any idea?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I've never had much luck getting tor to work myself
<rene> something like" cannot comunicate with tor"
<rene> yes, thanks, i thought that i am a littel bit, dumb.
<rene> but now trok is communicating with tor, BUT, if i chekc my ip, its still the same. configuraton on my browser are also ok.
<rene> not trok, tork of course..sorry 4 that
<rene> so many people and not one is talking 2 me
<rene> THANKS!! GUYS!!
<rene> except SSj, of course
<JontheEchidna> If I had a guess I'd say that tor itself isn't working or at least not running
<BluesKaj> IIRC tor needs privoxy to work right , rene
<rene> well, it is running, its is connected, privoxy is ok, and, then it came up a messages, "cannot communicate with tor",.well, now he says "connected to tor" but, if i check the ip, its the same, also if i try to chnage the server, ip is the same. so, i am not running over tor.
<rene> i am sitting on this problem now fro 5 days.. and, go slowly really mad
<rene> BluesKaj, privoxy is on.. its ok.. ....i hope..
<BluesKaj> what are doing that you need to proxy ?
<rene> BluesKaj: i am not sure if i understand your question right..
<rene> well, tork (kubuntu) runs torK with privoxy. right?
<BluesKaj> rene, well if you are trying to hide your IP cuz you're DLing torrents then most proxy hosts will check you out and ban you if that's the case.
<rene> and also, what is this pleas:
<rene> Jan 05 22:23:12.089 Privoxy(b7d526b0) Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/root/config':  No such file or directory
<rene> Blues
<rene> BluesKaj: yes, thats true, but, you can setup the settings so that you will be not fired from a server because of this.
<BluesKaj> rene , I know this cuz I already tried it :)
<rene> really? but, (the word BUT is mylovely word for the last days i think) it doesnt matter if i get no access to a server, or, you mean to the tor server?
<gallus> #kanotix
<gallus> ! infobash
<rene> it doesnt metter with side i am looking 4, i am not runnig over tor. i saw the last time, few months ago when i had my old pc with linux and my ex took it from me, that tor works. now, not. it doesnt metter if i try kubuntu or ubuntu. both are not runnig. can  this be a configuration misstake with bios? because i have a new HDD##
<rene> but i dont think so...
<rene> further i get a failer messages from snort all the time.. can this be the problem maybe?
<Adola> Ok, if you use the command "cat" it writes to a file where you can't see it....
<Adola> Right?  Well, how can I edit it?
<rene> everytime when i install some programm, there is this message from snort..
<rene> do somebody know how i configurate the privoxy? i know i did few mothns ago something where i had to write soemthing like: forwardsock4 and, 9050 . but i dont know anymore how?
<Wicked> rene, google. tor. gotot here website. check there docs. they have detailed howto's.
<rene> Wicked: i did it already. nothing. thats why i am so, confused.. i follow everything what there was.. nothing
<Wicked> rene, or here. ill make it it easy. http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Trijntje> when i play a movie on 8.04 the picture laggs after about 10 minutes. The sound is still good. I have all codex installed. Does anybody know how to diagnose/fix this?
<rene> i know this side. its tar.gz.i had already look at it. now a really stupid question and please, dont kill me..
<rene> i have now kubuntun, that means i need packages with debian, not tar. or?
<s0101> hi all could i please get some help installing a di-604 router?
<rene> i am really confused as you can see
<Wicked> !apt | rene
<ubottu> rene: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Wicked> rene, ok listen for a sec. before installing anything always check to see if its in the repositories. check with this command "aptitude search tor" if it find something use this to install it "aptitude install package"
<rene> ubottu: thanks, really, but i know how to this commands.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rene> ok, Wicked, let me see..
<rene> aptitude search tor
<rene> aaaach
<rene> oha
<s0101> when i connect it like it should be (cables are correct) i dont get any connection i have all the ip:s except the secondary dns
<rene> ok, this is a long list. what i have to looking 4?
<Wicked> rene, whatever u want to install.
<StR|Sangreal> excuse me, i am new to kubuntu, and i am willing to upgrade to .10, but the simple upgrade process via adept_upgrader fails as i click next on "new distr available" window... what shlould i do?
<rene> the problem is not the installing, the problem is, as i can see it, to configurate tork with privoxy and/ot tor###
<Wicked> ive never used that StR|Sangreal . but there are other ways to upgrade
<Wicked> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Wicked> rene, seriously. i have given u ALL the info u need to install and configure tor and privoxy.
<Wicked> rene, please actually read the link i gave you.
<rene> thats strange. i know that i used synaptic from the monitor. now, i asked for "synaptic2 and he couldnt find that. i have to install it..
<StR|Sangreal> i followed all instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Wicked> rene, http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<rene> i am reading and i wrote this also be4. really, i dont know whats going on.
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, when u say it fails....what does it do? does it just quit? or does it give u errors?
<StR|Sangreal> kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" i use this command, press upgrade distro, press next
<Wicked> rene, i dont think i can make it any clearer for you.
<rene> what is also funny that tork is asking me "where i can find tor" =????? hää?
<rene> Wicked: no, its ok, and thansk a lot.
<rene> toer
<StR|Sangreal> then a new window claims error like signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<StR|Sangreal> but i cannot interpret what it means
<rene> ok, privoxy failer what comes up in terminal:
<rene> Jan 05 22:47:29.177 Privoxy(b7db96b0) Fatal error: can't check configuration fil                        e '/root/config':  No such file or directory
<rene> the config file is not setup.. i would say
<Wicked> rene, how are you trying to start it?
<rene> i really go crazy... slowly...
<StR|Sangreal> then adept terminates
<rene> i dont do anything, its starts with reboot
<rene> auto
<rene> no manuell start..
<StR|Sangreal> i used >> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<StR|Sangreal> but it didnt bring any progress
<StR|Sangreal> could sb explain me how should i upgrade and where is my fault?
<rene> and i had a failer with dpkg
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, hmm. i havent done a upgrade in a long time. but i do belive u can do it with apt. i think its aptitude dist-upgrade
<Wicked> rene, how did u install privoxy originally?
<rene> well, with tor together. than i tried to install vidalia and that doesnt worked. so, than i find torK and install it.
<rene> and the old tor version is still in the directory.. can be this a problem?
<StR|Sangreal> root@vladislav-laptop:/home/vladislav# aptitude dist-upgrade
<StR|Sangreal> Načítavajú sa zoznamy balíkov... Hotovo
<StR|Sangreal> Vytvára sa strom závislostí
<StR|Sangreal> Reading state information... Hotovo
<StR|Sangreal> Inicializujú sa stavy balíkov... Hotovo
<StR|Sangreal> Zapisujú sa rozšírené stavové informácie... Hotovo
<StR|Sangreal> Vytvára sa databáza značiek... Hotovo
<StR|Sangreal> Nasledujúce balíky sa nepoužívajú a budú ODSTRÁNENÉ:
<StR|Sangreal>   linux-headers-2.6.24-19 linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic
<StR|Sangreal>   linux-headers-2.6.24-21 linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic
<StR|Sangreal>   openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev openoffice.org-officebean
<StR|Sangreal> 0 balíkov aktualizovaných, 0 nových nainštalovaných, 6 na odstránenie a 0 neaktualizovaných.
<StR|Sangreal> Treba stiahnuť 0B archívov. Po rozbalení sa uvoľní 137MB.
<StR|Sangreal> Chcete pokračovať? [Y/n/?]
<rene> i canwhat is this?
<Wicked> !flood | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<StR|Sangreal> ok, i am sorry
<miso> Hi - I have a question about the LiveCD if anyone has a second
<StR|Sangreal> Wicked, the command will only remove some packages
<Wicked> rene, im not sure i understand you. how did u install tor
<rene> primary we have to fix the tor problem..
<StR|Sangreal> it isnt probably what i am looking for
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, hmm ok. i vaughly remember having to change the sources.list to use the upgraded repo's
<BluesKaj> !ask | miso
<ubottu> miso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<miso> No matter what K/Ubuntu LiveCD I use, I get the following error: "kernel panic: try passing init= option to kernel". Any ideas why?
<rene> thrue the site http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en , than i tried to install vidalia, over the vidalia HP, but this really not functioned. so, after few days i install tork, (privoxy i installed few days ago, manueally thrue monitor) a
<StR|Sangreal> Wicked, do you possibly understand why adept fails?
<rene> (privoxy i installed few days ago WITH TOR, manueally thrue monitor)
<rene> i also have made a up & upgrade..
<rene> nothing
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, not really. but i know from past experiences that the gui package managers are much less stable then using the command line...which is why i only use the cli to maintain updates and install packages
<rene> library: everything is in place, installed
<rene> cli?
<Wicked> rene, did you use apt to install everything? or did u seperatly download and install them>
<miso> cli = command line interface
<Wicked> rene, i think you downloaded the wrong version and messed something up.
<rene> so many people and just some GOOD GUYS are answering me..
<BluesKaj> !kernel panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic
<rene> ooh, maybe you are right..
<rene> do you know the HP for kubuntu deb priovxy?
<miso> BluesKaj - I don't understand.
<StR|Sangreal> ok, wicked, pls give me the sequence i should execute
<StR|Sangreal> (maybe with a little comment what it does)
<Wicked> rene, ONLY install stuff through apt. avoid downloading stuff from websites and installing...we are not on windows!
<rene> well, sometimes i received on an homepage which i visited an 503 error. privoxy error, can this help a littel?
<Wicked> rene, i dont.
<StR|Sangreal> Wicked, could you pay a little attention to my problem so that i may proceed the update and quit, please?
<rene> no, no worries, i know how to install programms. but, how can i check if it is the right version?
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, well you would edit /etc/apt/sources.list. change all the hardy to intrepid. then you would reload the list "aptitude update" then you would "aptitude dist-upgrade"
<BluesKaj> miso , I was trying to get our infobot to give an explanation of possible kernel panic causes , but it doesn't have any information
<Wicked> !patience | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> !panic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panic
<Wicked> !kp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kp
<Wicked> !kernelpanic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelpanic
<BluesKaj> !info kernelpanic
<ubottu> Package kernelpanic does not exist in intrepid
<miso> Ah, I see, thanks. The *only* LiveCD I seem to be able to boot is OpenSuse 11.
<BluesKaj> !info kernel panic
<ubottu> panic is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<rene> Wicked; just a question: to who you are talking 2?
<miso> which suggests I may have a hardware issue...
<rene> i am confused if you are talking to me or not..
<rene> :-)
<miso> Wicked's showing how the ubuntu bot works
<Wicked> rene, i am helping you and StR|Sangreal . when i want to tell you something i prefix it with your name
<StR|Sangreal> i am sorry for violating the community rules... i am new here and i do not really know what to expect and how to request... but i am thankful to your advice, i would try
<BluesKaj> miso, could be hardware alright
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, yea. no probs. just remeber we are helping to be nice...and we once got help here when we didnt know what to do.
<BluesKaj> miso, are you taliking about just trying to run the live cd or installing the OS ?
<miso> either way, it won't work
<Wicked> is this a laptop?
<Wicked> or desktop?
<miso> Wicked - you're asking me? if so, Desktop
<StR|Sangreal> well, wicked, i know that i cannot offer anything here, but mostly i recognize two states: being attended or not being attended
<rene> so the possibilities are there that i  have the wrong privoxy.. maybe.. thats why is tork all the time asking "where is tor". also, now he says, connected to tor.. but.. again but.. i am really sorry for the BUT, but, it doesnt work right. .
<BluesKaj> ok miso, which desktop and how old and which kubuntu release ?
<Wicked> miso, yea i was.
<Wicked> miso, have you verified the downloads before burning them?
<miso> Sempron 2200, 3GB RAM, 40GB & 80 GB harddrives, about 4-5 years old.
<miso> Yes, download was verified. Burn's were fine.
<Wicked> miso, thats more then capable...but i would verify the download is complete. check the md5
<Wicked> hmm
<miso> To give some background.... this is an old box that I want to set an LFS system up on. Easiest way to do that is to install anoither distro first so I thought I'd use kubuntu as that is what I use on my regular box.
<rene> hello? did you droped me??
<miso> but *no* version of the kubuntu livecd will work - same error
<miso> The OPenSuse liveCD however, does work.
<miso> So I installed OpenSuse and have run the lfs install and I *know* I got it right.
<StR|Sangreal> Wicked, what is the meaning and usage to aptitude command?
<miso> Unfortunately, on booting lfs I get this kernel panic error - exactly the same as when booting the Kubuntu liveCD.
<miso> So I'm trying to redue possibilities and unfortunately I'm thinking it's more an more likely be hardware related...
<BluesKaj> miso , lfs , 'scuse me but what file system is that , or is it one ?
<miso> sorry - lfs = Linux From Scratch. It's a bare-bones distro...
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> early dinner, bbiab
<miso> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<rene> ok guys, thanks for oyur help
<StR|Sangreal> okay
<StR|Sangreal> replacing hardy with interpid caused all repositories to malfunction
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, aptitude is like apt-get
<StR|Sangreal> Wicked, could you chceck my problem please?
<StR|Sangreal> i think the last step was in a wrong direction
<Wicked> which step?
<StR|Sangreal> replacing hardy with interpid
<Wicked> thats right.
<StR|Sangreal> aptitude then didnt recognize any of the formerly valid repositories
<StR|Sangreal> ok, undone, what next?
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, well you would edit /etc/apt/sources.list. change all the hardy to intrepid. then you would reload the list "aptitude update" then you would "aptitude dist-upgrade"
<StR|Sangreal> i said i did that
<StR|Sangreal> all the repositories went to invalid and no package could be recognized
<Wicked> *sigh*. obviously ya didnt change them all..or typo'ed
<StR|Sangreal> aha
<Wicked> please verify that you ONLY changed hardy to intrepid.
<StR|Sangreal> spelling fail :D
<Wicked> ah ok.
<UbuNoo1> I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 on Toshiba Laptop.  My first linux install on a machine so I'm still learning... Everything seems to work well except the Sound.  I've checked online documentation.  I know that the sound card type, and the kernel module that should be loading (which is loaded).  So, I'm not sure what to try next.  Any ideas?
<Wicked> UbuNoo1, in a terminal. type "alsamixer" make sure nothing is muted and that the sliders are uo
<Wicked> *up
<StR|Sangreal> i had a similar problem and i needed to have my alsa fully reinstalled
<StR|Sangreal> ...
<UbuNoo1> Wicked- chking...
<StR|Sangreal> after aptitude update, except a few invalid repositories the rest appears to be fine
<Wicked> ubottu, also how are you checking the sound?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wicked> doh
<Wicked> UbuNoo1, how are you checking the sound too?
<Wicked> by default mp3's wont play
<StR|Sangreal> now i should execute aptitude dist-upgrade and pray?
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, what invalid repos?
<Wicked> pastebin me the output
<genii> Perhaps pray first
<StR|Sangreal> okay i will try
<StR|Sangreal> :)
<StR|Sangreal> Ign http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/restricted Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> eg this has gone wrong hasnt it?
<UbuNoo1> Wicked - Just ran alsamixer... All the sliders are up.  I've been trying to play *wav files from /usr/share/sounds/ using Kaffeine.  (BTW - how do I check if something is muted with alsamixer?  I've been using KMix to check sound configurations)
<StR|Sangreal> in the mixer
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I have changed the UUID in /boot/grub/menu.lst  and in /etc/fstab  and now my system boots with an ash shell as result I've changed the UUID using bklid or sth. like supposed when booting ends with fsck error 80. WHAT can I do now ? I dont even see the root partion, only a certain one, which I used for data storage. How can I mount the missing partitions ? I need to do it to change back the uuid i think (but actually the uuid which was there befo
<Matisse> re, maybe I just got the wrong one)
<StR|Sangreal> you have to have all the green points above the bar checked
<StR|Sangreal> means light green, not dark green
<Wicked> StR|Sangreal, umm. something has i think. check to make sure u didnt erase to much...or everything is spelt correct
<StR|Sangreal> after reconfigurating the text file, automatic updates have detected some 800MB to install
<StR|Sangreal> 235 to install, 800 to upgrade and 30 to remove
<StR|Sangreal> thus i have launched the adept updater and now i am praying
<StR|Sangreal> is that finish?
<UbuNoo1> Wicked - Alsamixer has all the bars "up", and all items are active (not muted).    Any other ideas about how I should test the sound?
<UbuNoo1> Anyone else have experience getting the sound to work on install of Kubuntu 8.04 on a laptop?
<Wicked> hey sorry. im really busy atm
<Wicked> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<UbuNoo1> wicked - I know you're busy; thought someone else might be able to help too...
<StR|Sangreal> another important nottice to sound
<divinebovine> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<StR|Sangreal> in system configuration, you have auto detect driver by default
<Riddell> divinebovine: hmm?
<divinebovine> zumran: is harrasing users inapropriately online.  can we have him banned?
<genii> divinebovine: Don't do that
<StR|Sangreal> change it into alsa
<divinebovine> k.
<Riddell> divinebovine: he hasn't said anything on channel
<divinebovine> no worries, just wait
<ikonia> what's up ?
<Riddell> divinebovine: try nalioth if you need a freenode staff member
<ikonia> divinebovine: what did he say he's not said anything in the channel
<divinebovine> he's messaging users with asl requests
<ikonia> divinebovine: who is he messaging ?
<Skrot-> Hi. Is there a way to boot the kubuntu installer from a small USB key and install the packages via network?
<divinebovine> i've got no proof of anyone but me.  however considering i've been silent for about 4 months and had no reason to be clicked on i'm surmising there are more than one user being approached
<StR|Sangreal> ﻿please, there is another problem with running x module components...
<genii> !install | Skrot-
<ubottu> Skrot-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<genii> Skrot-: The first link there has different methods
<Skrot-> great. DVD is broken and Ive formatted my old partitions
<StR|Sangreal> in my own world its getting worse... how can i reboot the x server?
<UbuNoo1> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<StR|Sangreal> btw is ubottu a bot?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: The dirty way should be ctrl-alt-backspace. The proper way would be logout, choose "Restart X Server" in login screen menu
<Matisse> no
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Yes, ubottu is a bot
<StR|Sangreal> genii, to introduce my problem: i have probably started an update to 8.10, changed repositories and asked my adept to update
<StR|Sangreal> after trying to install some packages, he claimed that sth cannot be installed until i reboot x
<StR|Sangreal> but the setup itself goes on
<StR|Sangreal> what would you recommend me to do?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: did it say "restart X"   or just something like "reboot"   they are two different things
<StR|Sangreal> restart
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Then you can use the way I said
<StR|Sangreal> it said some thinx like kdm, xdm will only do sth if i restart x
<genii> StR|Sangreal: But if it's continuing on , wait til it's done.
<StR|Sangreal> but i am afraid of breaking the process of setup of other things
<genii> StR|Sangreal: That is only the login manager. No worries
<StR|Sangreal> ok, the update went wrong
<Skrot-> is the live USB system creator supposed to be bundled with the live cd?
<StR|Sangreal> probably cuz i havent restarted at the proper point
<StR|Sangreal> what shall i do?
<genii> Skrot-: Yes, with 8.10 it is
<Skrot-> genii: Whats the exec called?
<UbuNoo1> Sangreal - On the Hardware tab of Sound System Settings, I changed the "Select the audio device" from autodetect to "ALSA" -- It then tried to restart the sound system but seems to be an infinite loop. (Progress bar reaches 100%, and starts over at 0%)
<genii> Skrot-: I don't know offhand
<Skrot-> genii: how about where to start it from using GUI?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: What error or so is it saying?
<StR|Sangreal> wait pls
<UbuNoo1> Sangreal - no pblm.
<genii> Skrot-: I think unetbootin perhaps
<StR|Sangreal> first of all i have some yet not understood troubles
<StR|Sangreal> i have accidentally launched katapult
<Skrot-> genii: I have no such executable
<StR|Sangreal> i have no clue what it does... except that i see that my notebook doesnt recognize the accumulator
<StR|Sangreal> and icons in the main menu have disappeared
<StR|Sangreal> genii, what should i do?
<genii> Skrot-: Let me finish with StR|Sangreal first please
<Skrot-> sure, np :(
<Skrot-> err, :)
<Skrot-> not that used to the english keyboard layout
<zumran> hi, is there a way to run .exe files in ubuntu, ...i am new to ubuntu and linux
<StR|Sangreal> wine
<BluesKaj> !wine | zumran
<genii> StR|Sangreal: These issues are likely due to the method you did of upgrading instead of the regular way
<StR|Sangreal> if you have wine properly installed and configured, it will execute automatically
<zumran> where can i download wine
<StR|Sangreal> sudo apt-get install wine
<hyper_ch> zumran: what windows program do you think you need?
<StR|Sangreal> hyper_ch, let him be
<zumran> ms office @ hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> zumran: what for?
<StR|Sangreal> well
<StR|Sangreal> sorry, hyper_ch
<StR|Sangreal> use openoffice instead :)
<hyper_ch> StR|Sangreal: :)
<zumran> for working with documents @hyper
<hyper_ch> OOo is much better at consistent formatting and structuring of documents
<StR|Sangreal> sudo apt-get install openoffice
<StR|Sangreal> :)
<StR|Sangreal> you will like it
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Does ctrl-alt-f1 gain you a console screen?
<hyper_ch> took me like 4h to style my master thesis
<StR|Sangreal> you mean tty?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Yes
<StR|Sangreal> sure
<hyper_ch> genii: ctrl+alt+ [F1-F6] and F7 is back at the "normal" desktop
<StR|Sangreal> i can run all ttys except on tty7 where x runs
<genii> hyper_ch: Yes, I know. Thanks for the extended explanation
<genii> StR|Sangreal: I would suggest to try the !aptfix
<StR|Sangreal> i think that my installation went pretty wrong
<cantropy> hello, I have just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and am using the default xorg.conf, there are some strange refresh problems. especially in gtk applications like Firefox
<StR|Sangreal> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zumran> ok ive installed wine, now can i use it to launch an exe file?
<StR|Sangreal> first install ooo :)
<hyper_ch> zumran: any reason you don't want to use openoffice?
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal , for ppl new to linux , telling them to sud apt-get an app can be confusing ...perhaps explaining that the konsole should be used with the commands will help.
<StR|Sangreal> but, it should :)
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: if they don't understand, then they can ask
<zumran> im just used to ms office nothing else i already have oppen office installed
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Since the gui update is still working we need to kill the lockfile, etc this way to try and get it going again
<StR|Sangreal> well, the man has successfully installed wine hence he is fine with that
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch , they may not know enough to ask
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: yet they have been capable of installing Linux?
<BluesKaj> we don't need to discoutrage ppl here
<StR|Sangreal> BluesKaj, you are right, but i am rather busy with my problem :(
<UbuNoo1> zumran: What version of Office do you use?? OOffice is nearly identically to MS Office 2003 and before.
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch , if ppl are here to help then a full expalnation is in order
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: IMHO if someone is capable of installing Linux then I do credit them and think they are also capable of asking for help
<zumran> i think its version 2
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Is it chugging away noe on the --reconfigure   ?
<cantropy> has anybody has refresh problems in firefox? like when the Alt-F1 menu is popped up, it flickers with a weird line for an instant but later on refreshes okay.
<genii> *now
<StR|Sangreal> genii,
<BluesKaj> they ask for help but not getting proper instructions can be discoutraging
<StR|Sangreal> i am fully lost right now
<UbuNoo1> zumran - Are you using MS Office 2007?
<StR|Sangreal> i didnt make anything since adept failed
<BluesKaj> hmm my KB seems to be sticking again ...coffee
<StR|Sangreal> so you know my recent state
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you may think of them as helpless... I rather think of them as eager to explore
<zumran> @ubunoo1 yes
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Since the X terminal is unresponsive, we are currently trying to unlock the package system, then to tell it to finish configuring everything that was pending.
<BluesKaj> no i don't think of them as helpless , pls don't assume stuff
<hyper_ch> I don't think MSO '07 runs in wine
<zumran> ok....how do i use wine to run a file???
<StR|Sangreal> me neither
<StR|Sangreal> okay, genii
<hyper_ch> zumran: wine /path/to/file.exe
<StR|Sangreal> what shall i execute?
<StR|Sangreal> should i reboot the x session?
<StR|Sangreal> restart
<genii> zumran: Usually if you select an exe from in the file manager it will want to use wine as the default app to ruin it with
<genii> *run    ;)
<zumran> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> bbl
<cantropy> does anyone see strange refresh update problems in kubuntu? Any pointers on what I could check? I think the integrated Intel graphics card has been installed properly.
<StR|Sangreal> BluesKaj, that was an exceptional kindness towards the newbie :)
<zumran> ok i have a question
<genii> StR|Sangreal: In the tty screen on ctrl-alt-f1       to do the instruction provided by the bot
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: well, I think if they don't understand something they can ask... you think if they don't understand anything then they can't ask... so IMHO I think you consider them as helpless
<StR|Sangreal> and those are pls?
<zumran> is it possible to browse the linux partition in windows???
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<zumran> how
<StR|Sangreal> eg download ext2 plugin for total commander
<genii> StR|Sangreal: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<StR|Sangreal> can i copy it into a kind of clipboard or do i have to memorize?
<UbuNoo1> cantropy - I haven't... What version of kubuntu are you running?
<hyper_ch> there's an ext2 plugin for TC? wow... if I'd known that while I still had a windows partition....
<genii> zumran: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<cantropy> UbuNoo1: 8.10 I have checked glxgears etc. get about 550 fps
<StR|Sangreal> genii?
<hyper_ch> cantropy: what videocard?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: The command?
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<cantropy> its the Intel E3100
<UbuNoo1> I'm running 8.04.. Started with 8.10; ran into pblms, and installed 8.04.
<genii> StR|Sangreal: You are currently using the box which is problemmatic to be here in irc?
<zumran> do i have to install total commander in windows
<josh_> i how do change my X Configuration file from the KDE GUI?
<josh_> im messing with Duel Monitor support
<StR|Sangreal> genii, i do not understand your questions
<cantropy> I recall reading recently that there was some issue with the graphics driver and that I might need to wait for kernel .28
<josh_> i need SU Status
<josh_> or something
<hyper_ch> zumran: just install this here:  http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_11a.exe
<StR|Sangreal> some kde features are going wrong but except that i can do most of things regularly
<StR|Sangreal> what box?
<Skrot-> computer, StR|Sangreal
<cantropy> UbuNoo1: what problems did you get?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: The computer which is being updated, is it the same computer you are using right now talking to us with?
<hyper_ch> cantropy: 8.10 won't feature a .28 kernel
<StR|Sangreal> yes
<cantropy> hyper_ch: I meant the 2.6.28
<genii> StR|Sangreal: So then your X is not entirely locked up or so
<hyper_ch> cantropy: that's what I was refering to as well
<StR|Sangreal> no
<genii> StR|Sangreal: In this case, open Konsole. Then copy the command from here to Konsole and run it there.
<josh_> somebody please, how do i get Sudo Status to change my Ress  under Nvidia X Server Settings so i can save the new changes to my  ( X Config File )
<zumran> ttp://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_11a.exe - - should i install this in windows
<cantropy> hyper_ch: okay, that means, I would have to wait until April for the next installment of Kubuntu
<hyper_ch> josh_: kdesu nvidia-settings
<josh_> thanks Hyper XD
<hyper_ch> cantropy: the next release is already available as alpha 2
<hyper_ch> cantropy: might be that someone backports the 28 kernel - but I doubt it
<BluesKaj> zumran, yes
<genii> zumran: I would recommend that as the solution to viewing your linux partitions under windows, yes
<StR|Sangreal> i am losing on computing potential
<zumran> ok thanks
<StR|Sangreal> probably some dying processes are hanging on
<cantropy> hyper_ch: thanks, but I want to get comfortable with tinkering things before I am comfortable using a non release version.
<hyper_ch> StR|Sangreal: got htop installed?
<StR|Sangreal> no clue
<hyper_ch> cantropy: wise choice :)
<genii> StR|Sangreal: What happened during the update. Did it stop with some error you could say to us? Is it still going? etc
<cantropy> hyper_ch: thank u :)
<hyper_ch> StR|Sangreal: sudo apt-get install htop     and then run  "htop" in the terminal
<hyper_ch> StR|Sangreal: sorry, update still in progress for you... then this won't work
<zumran> what if i want to cut and copy files from one partition to another, i know its possible in linux what will it be possible in windows with that program?
<StR|Sangreal> okay to refer to my state... i changed repositories, let auto updates proceed... some components corrupted whence x ran; then the install completed with saying some of the packages couldnt be installed
<StR|Sangreal> now i have killed the daemon that remained after those updates
<StR|Sangreal> dpkg is still running
<genii> zumran: The driver there allows for write to ext3 and ext2, so yes
<StR|Sangreal> is there sth more i could reveal to solve my problem?
<StR|Sangreal> btw in 40 hours i have an important exam whence i would like to end with this as soon as possible
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Since your computer is not locked up or so, suggest to reboot it. Then to try running update again.
<StR|Sangreal> dont you thing some installed things may collide with some not installed ones?
<StR|Sangreal> dpkg completed
<genii> StR|Sangreal: If you have problems when next boot into newest kernel, try boot into the previous kernel
<StR|Sangreal> ok
<genii> Hmm. Perhaps you were just impatient
<StR|Sangreal> anything else i should now?
<StR|Sangreal> know
<cantropy> thanks all, bye ...
<StR|Sangreal> (well its quite late in sk ...)
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Try in Konsole:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade                 and say if it has some problem
<genii> If a very long output then use pastebin
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<StR|Sangreal> vladislav@vladislav-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid Release.gpg
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release.gpg
<StR|Sangreal> Ign http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/restricted Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> Get: 1 http://archive.canonical.com intrepid Release.gpg [189B]
<StR|Sangreal> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/main Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates Release.gpg
<StR|Sangreal> Ign http://archive.canonical.com intrepid/partner Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> Hit http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main Translation-sk
<StR|Sangreal> and so
<genii> stR
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> Bah
<StR|Sangreal> what does it mean?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Please use the pastebin as I told you if it is more than 2 or 3 lines!!
<StR|Sangreal> i am sorry
<LeeJunFan> KDE4 ticked me off so much I switched to Gnome. Gnome bored me so much I switched back.
<genii> StR|Sangreal: So far, nothing extraordinary. This is just getting the lists
<genii> StR|Sangreal: The: sudo apt-get upgrade                      result is what we are interested in
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Does it give some error, or does it say a bunch of packages can be upgraded, or does it say "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.", or something else entirely different? etc
<StR|Sangreal> some packages have corrupted dependancies
<genii> OK. At least thats informative
<StR|Sangreal> most of them are related to amarok
<StR|Sangreal> i disable its service and retry
<StR|Sangreal> didnt help
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Thats because it doesn't matter if its running or not, but rather if it's installed. It will try to upgrade whatever you have installed, whether it's running or not.
<Zehava> Isn't there a GUI for altering things like your java class path for kubuntu?
<genii> Away a few minutes
<StR|Sangreal> would it help if i terminated x, and then in tty called apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<StR|Sangreal> ok i try rebooting
<genii> Back
<carlo> hello
<genii> Skrot-: Have you looked at pendrivelinux  instructions for making a bootable usb install ? They have there from livecd, however same method can be used from existing install.
<Zehava> How can I change my java path globaly please
<UbuNoo1> webpigeon - Can installing Pulseaudio solve my problem, given that sound isn't working currently?? I should be able to get sound working without pulseaudio, right?
<BluesKaj> UbuNoo1 , yes ..have you tried alsa ?
<UbuNoo1> Yeah... Actually, ALSA is not working.
<UbuNoo1> alsamixer says everything is "on", and volumes are up.
<UbuNoo1> System Settings -- Sound System -- Hardware tab -- Select audio device -- autodetect.  Tried changing autodetect to ALSA, but the Sound System is not able to restart when it tries to.
#kubuntu 2009-01-06
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a problem with adept
<Neremor> btw. apt
<Neremor> I messed up my software lists and would like to reset them to the default lists
<Neremor> i only added one or two
<Neremor> is there a way to do that?
<s0101> how does a correct mac adress look if i want to set up a new one? the question is how do i know what numbers to chose ?
<k4_> s0101:  search the web for "mac adress prefixes"
<athlon1> Do you know any linux suite for mobile Nokia E65?
<s0101> thanks
<BluesKaj> Neremor , open adept /sources/edit software sources/kubuntu software or third party sources and highlight the sources you want to remove , click remove
<genii> BluesKaj: He didn't hang around :(
<BluesKaj> nice , another guy with no patience
<BluesKaj> I guess I was bust trying figure when he left ...seems to happen a lot ...instant gratification or nothing :)
<BluesKaj> bust=busy
<genii> BluesKaj: I figure the guy with the crashed upgrade isn't going to be back anytime soon
<StR|Sangreal> greetings
<BluesKaj> ahha
<StR|Sangreal> is there still someone who could attend my problem with failed dist-upgrade ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Heh, irony
<StR|Sangreal> well i am on windoze now :(
<BluesKaj> StR|Sangreal , post your souces.list on pastebin
<StR|Sangreal> i cannot switch my wireless radio on
<StR|Sangreal> the kernel and the K are fine
<StR|Sangreal> yet some settings went lost
<null__> ugh fuck kubuntu it sucks so much compared to windowss!!!!!
<null__> i need to restart my usb and i cant even do that
<StR|Sangreal> and some apps of the previous distro are broken as well
<StR|Sangreal> and - i am fully lost in k4
<StR|Sangreal> but now the main plot turned into switching on the radio :)
<BluesKaj> gonna watch some tv ...relax my back
<genii> !language | null__
<ubottu> null__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<null__> can you help me genii
<StR|Sangreal> genii pls could you first resolve my problem?
<genii> null__: I'm soon leaving, sorry
<null__> :(!!
<genii> StR|Sangreal: Since the dependencies are all messy, it is almost impossible to fix. I suggest install fresh
<StR|Sangreal> ok, a general question
<StR|Sangreal> who thinks that .10 with k4 is better or worthier than .04 with k3?
<genii> StR|Sangreal: I'm currently sticking to my 8.04 / 3.5.10 box
<mister-tea-lapto> me too
<StR|Sangreal> but - probably k4 is how user oriented systems do will develop in the future, isnt it?
<genii> null__: "need to restart usb" is fairly vague. You have some specific usb device which doesn't work? etc. A more specific description and someone may know about your issue in detail and be able to assist (just not me currently)
<mister-tea-lapto> probably
<StR|Sangreal> i mean, i was fine with my .04
<StR|Sangreal> but as i updated and broke the system, how shall i cope with the fact that it all was in vain?
<mister-tea-lapto> beer
<genii> mister-tea-lapto: Proast!
<StR|Sangreal> ok.. who recommends me to install a new stable intrepid instead of former .04 with the older k?
<Zehava> Could anyone tell me how to change my java classpath permanantly and globally please?
 * mister-tea-lapto buys the channel a round
<StR|Sangreal> thanks :) where can i find a slovak intrepid distro?
<null__> genii: Well, all my usb devices stopped working and I'm getting floods of crazy errors to syslog.  usb_storage is busy doing a cwd and wont die, so i can't remove usbcore.  trying to rmmod ehci_hcd hangs and i can't kill modprobe.  /etc/init.d/udev restart does not fix anything
<genii> Zehava: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217936&highlight=classpath
<Zehava> genii thanks
<genii> null__: The udev restart would also be your usb restart. So thats not going to help much. that it is the usb-storage might be some issue with external usb hd or usb stick
<null__> my load is 15.xx with 10% cpu, and lsof confirms usbhid-up has about 20 files open (this happened due to a brown out which made my ups usb cry and it broke all usb); lsof also shows about 20 open for an lsusb i can't kill
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<null__> i have physically unplugged all usb devices
<null__> also, my root hard drive is failing and i don't have a backup
<null__> if i reboot i'll prolly lose everything
<genii> null__: Sounds like you have some possible hardware damage due to the brownout
<null__> i have a backup on an external usb hd which now has a corrupt superblock i can't recover.  :)
<genii> null__: You can't   sudo kill -9 <pid-of-lsubs-process>   ?
<genii> *lsusb
<null__> oh i've tried
<null__> i've -9'ed every possible process
<null__> anything related to lsusb, modprobe, and nut (the ups) won't die
<StR|Sangreal> pls could sb advise me where to find a multilingual or slovak distro?
<genii> null__: Nothing immediate comes to mind as some solution.
<null__> i'm going to kill this x session and see if that does anything
<genii> I need to be /away for a few hours now.
<StR|Sangreal> pls does anybody know where to download a multilingual dvd with kubuntu 8.10?
<Zehava> Isn't there some sort of GUI for setting the class paths? I've used it before but can't remember the name and thi is a new install
<null__> yeah that didn't help
<mister-tea-lapto> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<mister-tea-lapto> hmmm can't pm ubottu
<null__> oh man
<null__> i killed x, the music stopped, and now i can hear 'impending fan failure' from a hardware piece
<mister-tea-lapto> jussi01:  hey I can't pm the bot
<mister-tea-lapto> he must be busy
<ralpho> kubuntu is king
<cmaklad> Is this the right palce to ask a question about crontab?
<kurumin> boa noite
<StR|Sangreal> is here anyone still active?
<StR|Sangreal> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<buckethead> No. No one is home.
<buckethead> Unless you ask a question, Then someone might magically appear.
<stodge> Kubuntu 8.04, no sound from my usb audio device
<buckethead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <- Start there.
<buckethead> It should get you within hand grenade range.
<stodge> Let me see what kinfocenter says about it
<stodge> Maybe I should update my kernel
<stodge> kinfocenter shows no module for the device
<buckethead> I believe there is a step in there to fix that.
<StR|Sangreal> goodnite kubuntu :)
<buckethead> That goes back to the hand grenade range part. You'll have to sub out 'aptitude' for 'apt-get'
<Styx993> hello
<Styx993> is there a way to make kde put the stuff on the desktop actually on the desktop?
<apow> on kde 4.2 there will be an option folder view as desktop i believe.
<apow> but so far I guess not
<Styx993> augh
<buckethead> I like folderview, I've got one for a desktop, one for my media folder, and another for my file server.
<Styx993> too many channels...
<apow> Central elements of the desktop experience have been improved to provide a better experience. These include grouping and multiple row layout in the task bar, icon hiding in the system tray, notifications and job tracking by Plasma, and the ability to have icons on the desktop again by using a Folder View as the desktop background
<Styx993> so am i able to not use a seperate folderview widget?
<Styx993> err
<Styx993> am i able to not use one?
<Styx993> zomg theres a lot of channels
<apow> anyone has a good solution for ATI + compositing? unfortunately xvideo sucks when used with compositing managers, and I like to see the ocasional movie, so no eye-candy for me.
<omarco> is there a way to mount PTP cameras as removable storage automatically?
<denis_> what are PTP cameras?
<omarco> cameras that require the sad PTP protocol to transfer its pictures to another device
<Danu> Hello  why te screen blinker until become black?
<Danu> with kde 4
<Styx993> ack
<Styx993> my cd drive sounds like its going to kill me or something
<omarco> I'm aware there's a way to mount them using a FUSE thing I found around, but I'm not aware how can I do to automount it this way :-(
<Danu> Hello  why te screen blinker until become black?
<Danu> it blinks a lot
<JontheEchidna> Danu: just a second
<Danu> ok
<denis_> omarco ah ok, I don't know any of them. Which brand do you have?
<JontheEchidna> Danu: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<omarco> It's a stinking Kodak
<omarco> :P
<denis_> lol
<denis_> who uses Kodak?
<denis_> :-P
<omarco> some Fujifilms and Canons also use PTP exclusively, which sucks
<denis_> buy Canon or Leica ;-)
<denis_> my powerhsot 75 works
<denis_> ......shot
<omarco> do you have to use a specific program or does a drive appear somewhere so you can copy your photographs like a pendrive?
<Danu> Mister JontheEchidna i don't have a dual monitor and i already did and nothing :(
<denis_> no, just connect
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't have to be dual monitors exactly, even an unconnected tv out port will trigger the flickering
<denis_> omarco I use digikam
<Danu> but i already did that before and it keeps blinking
<JontheEchidna> Danu: so you turned off the service, logged out and logged back in?
<Danu> yes
<omarco> denis_: Hmm, I think it uses PTP. Not sure if digikam also manages photos from mass storage devices (it probably should...)
<Danu> i did that before like 2 weeks ago
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<denis_> omarco oh for sure, it only recognizes it as mass storage device, not as Canon...
<denis_> version 2 is almost out
<omarco_pizza> then it should be mass storage. Lucky! :-P
<Danu> Anyone has "downgrade" to KDE 3 on intrepid (i read in some place that it can be with some repositories)?
<denis_> oh sorry, I meant 0.10 is almost out
<JontheEchidna> Danu: you might try upgrading to KDE 4.2, which doesn't have the problematic patch at all
<denis_> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=42641
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Danu> is "beta"
<JontheEchidna> it's still better than 4.1, I can assure you
<Danu> ok Thanks Mr. JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> iwlist ra0 scan shows the local ssids in my area. But the knetworkmanager utilitty does not find any ssids. How can I manually configure this?
<SiVA_> or get knetworkmanager to recognize the ssids
<denis_> so
<SiVA_> how can I manually configure a wifi connection through the console?
<denis_> hehe, good question
<SiVA_> is that better? hehe
<SiVA_> I'm trying to use iwconfig but I keep getting "set failed on device ra0..."
<Danu> Mr. JontheEchidna, Sorry the bother but when i try to upgrade says "it can't be install the actualizations", try a Parcial Actualization
<denis_> parcial??
<Danu> and then when i click "parcial actualization" then nothing happens
<JontheEchidna> could you do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the terminal and paste the output where it fails?
<denis_> I think you mean parTial
<JontheEchidna> denis_: probably a translation
<denis_> oh
<Danu> sorry, partial
<Danu> i've been learnin' english since a month ago
<StR|Sangreal> hola!
<denis_> oh wow, so your English isn't that bad!
<Danu> Thanks Mr. denis_
<denis_> hehe, your welcome ;-)
<StR|Sangreal> pls how to force an application prompt name of which i dont know, to run in sudo mode?
<denis_> StR|Sangreal: I thin it should run if already installed??
<denis_> think, sorry
<Danu> this delete KDE 4.1?
<StR|Sangreal> well i have an installed app i run through leftclick :)
<denis_> StR|Sangreal:
<StR|Sangreal> but if i wanna give it administratorial rights, what should i do?
<Danu> most than all is the space i have a little tiny HD, that's why i'm so concern with space
<denis_> StR|Sangreal: start it in command line
<StR|Sangreal> i said i have no clue of its prompt name
<denis_> StR|Sangreal: with "sudo" in front
<StR|Sangreal> thats clear if i knew the prompt
<StR|Sangreal> kdesudo "name"
<JontheEchidna> Danu: yes, upgrading to KDE 4.2 will replace KDE 4.1
<Danu> ok Thanks Mr. JontheEchidna
<denis_> StR|Sangreal: you can see the path when you right-click on the name and then go on "properties!"
<StR|Sangreal> hm such a brilliant sollution ;)
<StR|Sangreal> another thing
<denis_> thanks :-)
<StR|Sangreal> how can i defragment a fat32 windoze-rezident partition from linux?
<denis_> eh
<StR|Sangreal> (cuz the windoze itself isnt willing to tidy up its mess you know :))
<denis_> sorry, no f.... idea
<cmaklad> Is this the right palce to ask a question about crontab?
<denis_> I don't know crontab.......
<StR|Sangreal> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<cmaklad> Well my problem is setting the default email address. I changed that in the /etc/contab to something else other than root, but it still sends email to root...
<StR|Sangreal> sorry thats not in my competence :(
<StR|Sangreal> i will check mine
<denis_> StR|Sangreal:  why do you still use windows?
<StR|Sangreal> i sometimes have to share my laptop with newbies
<denis_> StR|Sangreal:  I'm trying to get rid of it and I think I'm doing good :-)
<denis_> doing what?
<StR|Sangreal> and i havent got much experience with advanced linux features
<denis_> well I think you just have to have a guest account
<denis_> StR|Sangreal:  good thing is that you don't have to bother about killing the OS without the rights ;-)
<denis_> sorry, you don't have to worry
<StR|Sangreal> some games and a computing algebra system i used were only licensed for win
<StR|Sangreal> and it is a resitude from our scholar system as well
<denis_> StR|Sangreal:  sorry, what's a resitude?
<denis_> something like a rest?
<StR|Sangreal> would you prefer german/spanish/slovak? ;)
<denis_> Deutsch bitte
<StR|Sangreal> ein ueberrest
<denis_> aah, Überbleibsel :-)
<StR|Sangreal> i am not IT oriented
<denis_> how come you speak so many languages?
<StR|Sangreal> if you want we can talk over xmpp :)
<StR|Sangreal> this is a kubuntu channel :)
<denis_> xmpp....... I can offer you skype, msn, icq.........
<StR|Sangreal> msn
<denis_> ok
<denis_> theisd at gmx.de
<omarco> Does anyone here ever used gphotofs or fusermount? I'm in desperate need of help
<mr_clark> Is there a built-in gui tool for mounting nfs shares in Kubuntu 8.10?
<om> hello guys
<om> I have installed Kubuntu 8.10
<om> I have a problem tht after installation i only got memory test option on the grub so i went in through normal ubuntu live cd
<om> now i edited the grub.conf
<om> but waht abt the vmlinuz file how to edit it
<om> ?
<om> i copied the initrd image file to /boot
<om> but waht abt the vmlinuz file
<om> how to obtain it?
<mr_clark> om, do you have any kernels installed?
<wellington> #latino
<om> mr clark
<om> i installed the os from an magzine multiboot dvd of ubuntu
<om> i am unable to boot in
<om> the kubuntu
<mr_clark> om, So the only kernel option you see is the memory test?
<WAILTER> #dominicanos!
<denis_> good night
<om> yes
<om> thnks to some pages i visited to google
<om> i am downloading vmlinuz an initrd option
<om> actually i had initrd file
<dr_willis> I would think you may want to download  a kubuntu iso and reinstall. that may be much faster then trying to figure out how come grub got messed up.
<dr_willis> sounds like their multiboot dvd - has issues
<om> i had it in the / then i copied in /boot then i edited few lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<om> dear friend i am in India it takes lots of time to download
<dr_willis> If i recall right some times the one in / is a link tot he one in /boot/
<om> the speed is 40 kbps
<om> ya symlink
<om> guys am i going right by downloading this
<dr_willis> If you had a vmlinuz then you got one.. You just need to be sure the grub menu.lst is accessing it in the right place
<om> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<om> i have 3 paritions in the Samsung harddisk
<om> tht is sdb1,2,3
<om> 1st is Linux Kubuntu
<om> n 2nd is Extended one
<om> 3rd is Swap
<om> so waht do i write is
<om> hd1,0
<om> ?
<om> i am sorry for writing tht way i knw ur eyes must be paining by reading this way
<dr_willis> grub starts counting at 0.
<om> sorry guys won't repeat it
<erling> a question?
<om> okay
<dr_willis> first hard drive is hd0, first partition would be hd0,0
<om> so my 2nd hdd would be hd1,0
<om> ?
<erling> how can i change the channel in this irc .. i am new i kubu
<dr_willis> That would be fiurst parttion, 2nd hd.
<dr_willis> WAILTER,  /join #CHANNELNAME
<WAILTER> THANZ
<EagleScreen> om I think you have reason: hd1,0
<om> ya
<om> hd1 represents my 2nd harddisk right?
<dr_willis> 'grub starts counting at 0' is the thing to rember.
<om> yes
<EagleScreen> om are you trying to install Kuubntu or what??
<om> i have installed kubuntu on 2nd hdd
<dr_willis> aparently hes trying to fix a - messed up install...
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<om> i have downloaded a initrd.gz
<om> now may i paste it to /boot
<om> ?
<dr_willis> cp command is the normal way to copy files.
<EagleScreen> yes, paste it to /boot
<om> i don't have untar or something right?
<EagleScreen> but, why did you downloaded a initrd.gz different than installed with Kubuntu?
<om> dr willis
<om> i got this dvd from a magzine which didn't have a vmlinuz file i suppose
<om> it had a initrd file in /
<om> also it may had vmlinuz file i didn't saw
<om> but then i downloaded this file
<EagleScreen> vmlinuz file is the Linux kernel binary compressed image
<om> so should i untar it?
<EagleScreen> negative it is not necessary
<om> so should i just copy the file?
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> copy the file to / or /boot, you decide
<om> okay
<om> now i have initrd an vmlinuz
<om> but their versions are been mentioned
<om> would it take it
<om> from the files
<EagleScreen> really I do not understand why are you doing all this
<dr_willis> the menu.lst must have the proper file names.
<om> ?
<dr_willis> EagleScreen,  aparently some magazine multi-boot-dvd messed up and dident install properly
<om> ya
<om> dr willis
<om> u tell me waht may i do now
<om> i have the files
<om> downloaded from a site
<om> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<dr_willis> I would think it may be faster to boot a live cd, chroot into the installed system. and install a new kernel with apt-get
<EagleScreen> om, first please, open /boot folder, and tell us what files is there
<om> i am currently on a ubuntu live cd
<dr_willis> om copy them to the right place. fix menu.lst to load them  with the proper name/place/path.. and reboot and se eif it works.
<om> hello
<dr_willis> or chroot to the installed system. and try a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  may install the latest kernel and fix it all for you
<dr_willis> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<om> may i paste them?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. need to track down a better chroot basic guide
<dr_willis> om  try it and see.. I would sugegst learning the terminal very soon.
<EagleScreen> om as you want, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to paste things
<om> ya i knw tht
<om> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100781/
<nick__> hello all, how do I share a folder with another client in my local network at home?
<EagleScreen> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<EagleScreen> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nick__> i try and it will not allow, maybe i am doing it wrong
<nick__> its a link from kde, to gnome
<om> he;l;;p
<om> dr willis
<EagleScreen> om did you use command ls to paste that? please use 'ls -l'
<dr_willis> nick__,  a quick an easy way to get files back/forth from 2 ubuntu machines is to use ssh/scp and sshfs also
<om> okay
<nick__> what info do i put in the areas and where do i find that info
<Dexi> Anyone know how to fix an OSD that displays below all other windows?
<om> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100785/
<EagleScreen> om i supuse that vmlinuz is which you downloaded
<om> waht happened ?
<om> is tht wrong one?
<EagleScreen> not, only for confirmation, and the file initrd.img is also you downloaded inst it?
<babyredgold> italiani?
<om> ya the .gz file
<om> waht happened plz tel me
<om> waht may i do Eagle Screen?
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> lets tets that kernel you has been downloaded
<om> n waht abt the old initrd file
<om> which has the version with it
<EagleScreen> open a text editor as root, and open file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<om> okay
<om> after it
<om> ?
<EagleScreen> paste it
<babyredgold> italy?
<EagleScreen> i am not sure if that kernel will boot on a installed system, but you can test
<om> u mean the whole file in the pastebin?
<om> i suppose u want the entries
<EagleScreen> babyredgold #kubuntu-it
<om> may i paste the entries/
<EagleScreen> yes om, the entries
<dr_willis> 'apt-get install pastebinit'
<dr_willis> pastebinit /path/to/file
<dr_willis>  those 2 commands will make life a LOT easier :)
<dr_willis> apt-get install pastebinit, then 'pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<om> okay just a sec
<om> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100794/
<om> here it is
<om> Eagle
<EagleScreen> what om
<om> i suppose u would say to change the name of the vmlinuz file in the menu.lst
<om> ?
<om> is the downloaded vmlinuz file correct one?
<EagleScreen> yes
<om> becoz it doesn't has any symlinks
<EagleScreen> wait a momment..
<om> yes for the change of name in the menu.lst now u would paste the right contents n type the pastebin url to me am i right
<om> so i m changing my /boot/vmlinuz -2.6.27-7-generic to just vmlinuz
<om> n initrd.img -2.6.27-7-generic to initrd.gz?/
<EagleScreen> i am going to paste what you should type in my opinion
<om> okay
<om> i m waiting
<nick__> networking: every time i attempt to transfer files from one machine to the other, it disconnects the network connection and reconnects back again over and over
<EagleScreen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100797/
<EagleScreen> try booting it
<EagleScreen> om if this does not fix your problem, you have to use live CD to start session in your installed system and install the current kernel in repositories
<om> okay
<nick__> anyone?
<EagleScreen> coming back soon
<om> rebooting myself
<EagleScreen> sysinfo
<EagleScreen> Sysinfo for 'kairi': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2)), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz at 800 MHz (3724 bogomips), HD: 46/226GB, RAM: 1919/1999MB, 136 proc's, 51.12min up
<epimeth> ahoy!
<EagleScreen> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<omkar> hello Eagel
<omkar> dr willis
<omkar> it made it
<omkar> i m in to my Kubuntu
<omkar> thnks to GOD
<omkar> its done
<omkar> n thnks u people to
<omkar> i am in KDE 4.1
<omkar> now a little issue is there abt Graphics
<omkar> it runs very well on normal Board Graphics
<omkar> but i haven't used my geforce 6200
<epimeth> congrats :-)
<dr_willis> now learn to use complete sentances on IRC and stop using  ENTER 1000x more then its needed
<dr_willis> :)
<epimeth> dr_willis: I think its human nature... you can't force us to go against our animalistic instincts!!!!
<epimeth> see?
<epimeth> :-p
<epimeth> ugh... where *is* everyone... I'm bored
<dr_willis> watching TV. ;
<epimeth> whats on?
<epimeth> and how do I add keywords to ubottu?  I'd like him to respond to !echo :-)
<zer0o> hi guys, is there a chan for web-developing support?
<szrhawaii> need to know where to put the color file for my kdm theme anyone know the location of it I forgot it
<szrhawaii> anyone out there
<szrhawaii> man did everyone die in here cricket cricket so i have this ksrc file i want to use for my kdm login box and forgot the file location of the other default ksrc files and was wondering if anyone knew where to go in order to put my new one in it
<szrhawaii> guess ill keep searching me files
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi.
<szrhawaii_> anyone know where the default ksrc files are for the kdm
<Alan_Lockwood> I droped 1600 files on the desktop and i have 1600 plasmoids as icons, how can i delete them?
<Alan_Lockwood> x_X
<szrhawaii_> you trying to delete the desktop plasmoids
<szrhawaii_> isnt that the base of the new kde 4.1 though
<szrhawaii_> i swear the panel itself soley runs on the plasmoid style
<szrhawaii_> or are you just deleting the icons
<szrhawaii_> if your deleting or doing anything with icons its usr/share/icons
<szrhawaii_> thats mainly where you will find your default icons and other icon sets
<szrhawaii_> not sure if it will delete the desktop icons
<szrhawaii_> for the plasmoids though
<szrhawaii_> dwidmann you in here
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: actually yes
<szrhawaii_> hey do you know where the file location to add a color file to my kdm list
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: a color for the **kdm** list? hmm, let me poke around a bit and see if I can find it
<szrhawaii_> alright thanks i knew where it was in 3.5 but i not sure its the same in 4.2
<kalma> fuck off
<dwidmann> !language | kaima
<ubottu> kaima: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<szrhawaii_> someones having a bad day
<dwidmann> szrhawaii, maybe something to do with .........share/config/kdm/backgroundrc?
<szrhawaii_> ill check that out
<dwidmann> or perhaps just /etc/kde4/kdm/backgroundrc
<szrhawaii_> the etc one isnt it it should just be a folder with ksrc files in them
<szrhawaii_> the other one i dont have a directory to
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: hmm, well, there isn't any kdm related directory with kscrc files on my system...
<szrhawaii_> so i gotta manually configure it in
<szrhawaii_> i know in kde 3.5 they had a file to put it in
<szrhawaii_> but that was after i downloaded the kdm manager
<dwidmann> For the regular desktop color scheme I probably know where to put it, but I don't know with regards to kdm, for it I've only done whole themes
<szrhawaii_> the desktop one is an easy on
<szrhawaii_> e
<szrhawaii_> its the kdm one i am more interested in
<szrhawaii_> but thanks for the help though
<szrhawaii_> hey dwidmann kdisplay does the kdm color right
<dwidmann> hrm, not sure *checks*
<dwidmann> I guess you could try putting some things in /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes and see if it picks up on it though eh?
<hatoyu> Where can i change my system font size setting?
<szrhawaii_> in the system settings hatoyu
<stdin> System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<hatoyu> szrhawaii_:  thank you
<szrhawaii_> its in appearance
<szrhawaii_> thats where one is
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: hmm, by the looks of what I'm seeing in kdm, maybe it just uses the desktop color schemes?
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: because I see it listing things like honeycomb and obsidian coast and such in kdm
<szrhawaii_> yeah i noticed that also
<szrhawaii_> maybe its a home/. type of file
<hatoyu> how can I fix it :
<hatoyu> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<hatoyu> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<hatoyu> QT_QTDBUS_LIBRARY (ADVANCED)
<hatoyu> I want to install kdelibs 4.1.80
<hatoyu> I have install qt4.4.3
<dwidmann> hatoyu:  but have you install libqt4-dev?
<hatoyu> dwidmann:  yes I install the it
<dwidmann> hatoyu: and maybe libdbus-qt-1-dev
<hatoyu> let me try it
<dwidmann> hatoyu: or maybe you could just do the really easy thing and "sudo apt-get install kde-devel" or maybe "sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs"
<szrhawaii_> i asked which one he was using
<hatoyu> i want to install KDE 4.2 beta /kdelibs 4.1.80
<szrhawaii_> heres a how to
<szrhawaii_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-beta-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<szrhawaii_> hatoyu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-beta-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<hatoyu> szrhawaii_: thank you
<dwidmann> hatoyu: that would still pull in everything you need to build it, or should anyway
<dwidmann> hatoyu: anyhow, that's how I did it ... I've got an svn build from < a week ago
<szrhawaii_> hey dwidmann how do i force quit the find files/folders window
<szrhawaii_> the killall isnt working
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: try hitting ctrl+alt+escape to bring up xkill, then click on it
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: or try killall -s kill
<szrhawaii_> k
<szrhawaii_> the ctrl+alt+esc isnt working
<szrhawaii_> even that didnt do it
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: if it were it would just change your cursor to an x or something ... it's kind of odd if it's not working though
<szrhawaii_> nah same cursor
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: of course it can be run manually with the xkill command
<szrhawaii_> in terminal
<szrhawaii_> that worked
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: or from krunner, doesn't really matter where you run it from
<szrhawaii_> thanks
<szrhawaii_> the cursor does change to an x thats wierd
<szrhawaii_> i wonder why they dont allow any real mods to the kdm anymore
<szrhawaii_> except the theme way
<dwidmann> szrhawaii_: I guess because it's more consistent and easier to distribute/share, is what I'd assume
<szrhawaii_> yeah maybe
<szrhawaii_> hey dwidmann is a svg file a compiled file or something i can just make using gimp
<szrhawaii_> like a png or jpeg
<dr_willis> Scaled Vector Graphics
<dr_willis> png/jpg are bitmapped graphics.
<dr_willis> not 'quite' the same
<szrhawaii_> can gimp produce that file if i add it on the end of it when i save it
<szrhawaii_> or will it not work
<dr_willis> gimp does not edit 'vector' graphics.. so No.
<szrhawaii_> so what would i use
<dr_willis> dia, and other  vector graphic editors
<dr_willis> perhaps.
<szrhawaii_> dia
<faileas> inkscape i think
<szrhawaii_> hmm
<dr_willis> try apt-cache search svg
<szrhawaii_> ill just look through the package manager
<dr_willis> I recall there being some other SVG editors out. not all were GPL.
<szrhawaii_> thanks im trying to find a way to make my own kdm
<dr_willis> You mean make your own kdm theme?
<dr_willis> I recall some SVG editor that had a 'tiger' as a mascot.. but cant rember its name..  googling. seems to imply that Inkscape is very well done however
<dr_willis> http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<dr_willis> that may be one i was thinking of :)
<szrhawaii_> there is a file here that said it was a plugin for gimp that made svg files now its a stand alone program
<dr_willis> ive never really messed with SVGs  other then to set them as my wallpaper :)
<dr_willis> so cant really advice much on the topic
<szrhawaii_> my gimp was making files svg files as a standard file in 3.5
<szrhawaii_> now its a different format
<dr_willis> I imagine thers some way to get bitmap type images to be svg's but you proberly lose the main benifits of SVG files..
<szrhawaii_> yeah theres a thing called autotrace which was a plugin for gimp before
<szrhawaii_> now its a stand alone program
<szrhawaii_> so that might be one to look at
<dr_willis> Not sure what you are really trying to do.. I mussed the core problem...
<szrhawaii_> im just changing the background in my oxygen theme
<szrhawaii_> for now
<szrhawaii_> just to get things started
<dr_willis> well good luck.. i dont mess with kde4 much
<szrhawaii_> someone has too lol
<szrhawaii_> thanks
<aotianlong> anyone use dell 1537
<aotianlong> why the internal microphone not work
<aotianlong> any solostion.
<aotianlong> thanks
<aotianlong> ?
<szrhawaii_> dr_willis that autotrace thing is nice
<szrhawaii_> all i got to do is change the filename and it works
<szrhawaii_> i got nothing
<MinusSeven> xotudoci
<Ced_> hey, does anyone know how i execute a .exe as root? I've been a while off ubuntu and i forget how to >_>
<Ced_> I have wine, i just need to know how to execute it as root
<jussi01> Ced_: why would you need that?
<Ced_> To install an application
<jussi01> Ced_: you still shouldnt need to execute it as root
<jussi01> Ced_: all of wines "hard disk" is in your user folder
<Ced_> Hm, odd, well, can you tell me how to do it anyway, so i can be sure?
<jussi01> Ced_: no.
<Ced_> 'k
<Ced_> Well, the problem is that it says it doesnt have permission to install files
<jussi01> Ced_: which app?
<Ced_> Adobe illustrator
<jussi01> Ced_: all I can suggest is to ask in #winehq
<Ced_> Ok, will do, thanks for your help!
<szrhawaii> dwidmann you still in here
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: yeah, I"m back again, I was downstairs watching a movie earlier
<szrhawaii> oh hey do you know how to get the webcam option to work in the kopete
<Drayakir> Hi. I have a very newb-ish question. I recently installed kubntu, and I love it... but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to open a CD.
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: not really, I don't have a webcam
<szrhawaii> have you heard anything about that
<szrhawaii> i got the window now just not the pictures
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: not really
<szrhawaii> you know anyone who might
<dwidmann> Drayakir: maybe it's not automounting them, try running the command "mount /dev/scd0" and see if you can't get at the files then
<dwidmann> szrhawaii: 'fraid not
<szrhawaii> k ill try that
<Drayakir> It's not that there's an iautoRun on it, it's that there's just a slew of files. But I'll give it a shot, thanks
<hatoyu> I have install kde-nighty but when I build kdevelop 4
<hatoyu>  ERROR: the installed kdelibs version 4.1.3 is too old, at least version
<hatoyu>   4.1.85 is required
<Drayakir> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only    Is that good or bad?
<szrhawaii> try the ppa
<szrhawaii> try the ppa hatoyu
<szrhawaii> for the dev files
<szrhawaii> or try dwidmanns way through terminal
<szrhawaii> for dev files
<hatoyu> and I biuld kdelibs 4.1.85
<hatoyu> kde-nightly-kdelibs:
<hatoyu>   Installed: 20081229+svn903070-0neon1
<hatoyu> I think i have install the newest kdelibs
<szrhawaii> did you try the sudo apt-get install way he told you earlier also
<szrhawaii> 4.1.3 is the kdelibs for kde 4.1
<hatoyu> now I have install kde 4.2 beta
<szrhawaii> is it still not the newer kdelibs
<hatoyu> Yeah I know
<hatoyu> How can I get the kdelibs 4.1.85 easyly
<szrhawaii> do you want the rpm package
<hatoyu> yes that's ok
<StR|Sangreal> hola all here!
<StR|Sangreal> please, i need some help setting up my new kubuntu .10
<szrhawaii> you got i386 or x86_64
<hatoyu> szrhawaii: can you give me url
<dwidmann> Drayakir: it's just saying that CDs are read only, it's fine
<szrhawaii> which version you need i386 or 64
<hatoyu> 1386
<hatoyu> i386
<szrhawaii> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/10999320/com/kdelibs-4.1.85-1.fc11.i386.rpm.html
<szrhawaii> there you go
<szrhawaii> thats what i found so far
<szrhawaii> its made from fedora
<dwidmann> Drayakir: seeing as that seems to have been the problem, there's a file we can edit to take care of it. Run the command "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab", press ctrl+f and search for "scd0", on the line for it, remove the word "noauto"
<hatoyu> ok I will try it
<szrhawaii> hatoyu heres one for ubuntu jaunty https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/kdelibs-bin/4:4.1.85-0ubuntu2
<hatoyu> szrhawaii: I download it now
<StR|Sangreal> please, how should i set up my internet connection after reinstalling OS? the wireless network is connected, ip is detected automatically, but i have proxy server and it doesnt seem to trigger
<szrhawaii> hatoyu hey you have kubuntu huh
<szrhawaii> i found the ppa for it
<szrhawaii> if you want that instead
<szrhawaii> its easier to upload
<hatoyu> szrhawaii: what ppa?
<szrhawaii> the repo
<szrhawaii> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main >if you through this in your repositories than it will load up in your package manager
<hatoyu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu intrepid main
<szrhawaii> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<hatoyu> let me try it
<szrhawaii> thats the one from kubuntu
<szrhawaii> hatoyu this is where i got it from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<szrhawaii> its under instructions
<StR|Sangreal> pls is there sb to advise me how to successfully configure my proxy settings for apt and the rest of the system?
<sam_> can you move directories from one server to another with scp or just files
<JohnFlux> sam_: man scp;   that shows a -r option
<JohnFlux> sam_: to copy recursively (i.e. the whole directory)
<sam_> JohnFlux: thx so : scp -r /path/to/directory user2@host2:/path/to/endlocation should do it - i'll try that
<JohnFlux> sam_: something like that
<StR|Sangreal> please, could sb help me here?
<StR|Sangreal> i need a hint how to configure my network connection (its a wlan over proxy)
<StR|Sangreal> please, is there sb to advise me in configuring my connection?
<rene_> my tork is still not working..
<Matisse> After changing /boot/grub/menu.lst  my system always starts with ash ! what now ?
<ActionParsnip1> starts with ash?
<Matisse> some kind of secure mode, because no root partition is found
<ActionParsnip1> Matisse: does it boot ok with the other kernels (if you have any) in the list?
<StR|Sangreal> try set default to 0
<Matisse> which default ?
<StR|Sangreal> the default num
<StR|Sangreal> which tells which configuration should be booted
<ActionParsnip1> Matisse: compare it to the original and see what has changed
<rene_> and my tork?
<StR|Sangreal> or simply check which config you want, and its number you should put for the default
<Matisse> well, i could try, but if I remember correct,  there were 3 times the same boot options
<ActionParsnip1> Matisse: you didnt backup the original?
<StR|Sangreal> you deleted elder kernel configuration?
<StR|Sangreal> and maybe hence the default value is missing
<Matisse> I cant change it in ash
<StR|Sangreal> first of all, if you can restore the former file, do that, and do comment instead of deleting
 * Ash-Fox cannot be changed.
<ActionParsnip1> Matisse: boot to recovery mode (esc when grub loads) and select a failsafe kernel
<Matisse> Now I'm running knoppix, but I don't find the directory with the real devices
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Matisse> StR|Sangreal, I have a file with the old settings :)
<StR|Sangreal> just replace
<StR|Sangreal> wait i must mount my linux partition
<StR|Sangreal> :)
<ActionParsnip1> Matisse: rename the faulty menu.lst and reinstate the original so you can boot gracefully, then compare the files by eye
<StR|Sangreal> after upgrading to intrepid i cannot connect to the net via wlan...
<Matisse> well, you're right. Actually I tried to fill in the correct UUID but blkid didn't work in the ash shell
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: run lspci and lsusb, one line will identify the device, you will need to reinstall the card again for the new system and/or kernel
<Matisse> thx for illumination :)
<Matisse> i'll try it
<ActionParsnip1> Matisse: wtg for backing up the original
 * ActionParsnip1 wished more folks would backup original conf files
<StR|Sangreal> :)
<StR|Sangreal> please
<StR|Sangreal> i have upgraded to intrepid and my wlan connection fails on approaching the proxy
<StR|Sangreal> how should i fix it?
<ActionParsnip1> StR|Sangreal: is it usb or internal?
<AS|Sangreal> the wireless module is internal
<AS|Sangreal> and appears to be working correctlz
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: then run lspci and you will see what chip it has, you can then install drivers for that chip
<AS|Sangreal> i mean the connection is set up
<AS|Sangreal> i can loin and ping the dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> can you ping your wireless acess point?
<AS|Sangreal> but i cannot ping the proxy
<AS|Sangreal> and sth is wrong cuy eg icq doesnt need http proxz but doesnt work
<AS|Sangreal> and adept neither
<ActionParsnip1> ok, can you ping 38.99.130.180
<AS|Sangreal> dont know, i have to reboot
<AS|Sangreal> whz that address?
<ActionParsnip1> its an ip
<ActionParsnip1> of www.bmezine.com
<mfilipe> how do I do to downgrade to kde3?
<ActionParsnip1> mfilipe: you must compile source afaik
<AS|Sangreal> but the proxy is surely online and working cuz i am using it on mz windoze station
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: sure, but is there any authentication needed to use the proxy?
<AS|Sangreal> no
<ActionParsnip1> if you can access your access point fine then its gonna be hard to diagnose
<ActionParsnip1> is it 100% necessary to use this proxy?
<AS|Sangreal> zes it is
<ActionParsnip1> can you ping the proxy?
<ActionParsnip1> by name and ip
<AS|Sangreal> btw
<AS|Sangreal> i cannot ping the gatewaz
<AS|Sangreal> nor the dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: can you connect to anything at all?
<AS|Sangreal> i have mz adapter online
<ActionParsnip1> whats that?
<AS|Sangreal> it has detected the network, accepted password and logged in
<AS|Sangreal> (i mean the hardware)
<AS|Sangreal> but i do not see anz network places and have destination net unreachable
<ActionParsnip1> do you get an ip address?
<AS|Sangreal> yes
<ActionParsnip1> ok, i'd suggest renaming the /etc/network/interfaces file and rebooting
<ActionParsnip1> so you can re-establish the link
<AS|Sangreal> i dont understand
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: that file contains settings, if you rename it you will get a stock set of settings (blank) you can then reconnect to your access point
<ActionParsnip1> as if you'd never connected
<AS|Sangreal> hm what is the path, ?
<AS|Sangreal> should i even create a new blank file for it?
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: no its automatically done for you
<AS|Sangreal> wtf i cannot see anz files after launching kdesudo dolphin
<AS|Sangreal> nor from windoze
<rene_> TORK IS RUNNING!! after 5 days working.. what a simple misstake.
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: you dont need dolphin
<AS|Sangreal> but it is a huge problem
<AS|Sangreal> i cannot access mz files
<AS|Sangreal> it sazs couldnt connect to klauncher; the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by anz .service files
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: sounds like you have more issues than you thought
<AS|Sangreal> actuallz i have no clue what went wrong
<ActionParsnip1> thats only when you kdesudo dolphin from what ive seen
<ActionParsnip1> use the cli command to rename the file and reboot
<AS|Sangreal> i have corrupted the update from hardz to intrepid. then i downloaded the dvd and installed. after the installation the net doesnt work and sth what wanted to be downloaded could be
<ActionParsnip1> did youo md5 check the dvd iso as well as verify the disk once burned?
<AS|Sangreal> sure
<ActionParsnip1> and was it all ok?
<AS|Sangreal> yes
<ActionParsnip1> good
<AS|Sangreal> the distro source is probablz fine
<ActionParsnip1> how did ou corrupt the upgrade from hardy?
<frogonwheels> nybody know what causes ksmserver to stop responding to calls?
<frogonwheels> did a qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer saveCurrentSessionAs saved
<AS|Sangreal> some packages collided with x modules running and didnt execute, thus i had a szstem sth between
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: sounds like a corrupted install then
<frogonwheels> then .... /KSMServer sessionList   doesn't show 'saved' inthe list.. just 'default' and 'saved at previous logout'
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: due to these collisions
<AS|Sangreal> yes
<ActionParsnip1> frogonwheels: ive no idea personally, i'd try a little later
<AS|Sangreal> didnt help
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: you could boot to failsafe console after adding your install dvd as a repository and run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<AS|Sangreal> what shall i add?
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: add you installation dvd as a repository
<AS|Sangreal> (would this solve all possible failures of the instl process?)
<frogonwheels> ok.. so killall ksmserver was a bad move. (It's ok - I get why)
<frogonwheels> did anybody answer me while I was restarting?
<ActionParsnip1> frogonwheels:  ive no idea personally, i'd try a little later. differrent users in here n all
<frogonwheels> ActionParsnip1: yeah.  I seem to recall I had this problem when I first tried kde4 on debian
<frogonwheels> .. btw it works now I've restarted...
<frogonwheels> but I think it's a problem that it hangs somewhere in the middle of a logout call..
<ActionParsnip1> frogonwheels: fixes lotsa stuff ;)
<frogonwheels> ActionParsnip1: yeah. not much help when 1/2 the point of doing it was to save my current session and bring me back to where I was... *sigh*
<AS|Sangreal> got stuck onto scanning disc on inex files
<AS|Sangreal> -nothing said
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: sounds like a bad disk
<ActionParsnip1> frogonwheels: you have historys all over the place
<frogonwheels> ActionParsnip1: yeah -not critical. just annoying.
<ActionParsnip1> AS|Sangreal: you may also want to fsck your partitions from livecd
<AS|Sangreal> the installdvd should be able to checksum itself shouldnt it?
<AS|Sangreal> ok i am hashing the disk,
<Malic> l
<Malic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AS|Sangreal> !de | ubottu
<ubottu> AS|Sangreal: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<AS|Sangreal> !patience | ubottu
<ubottu> AS|Sangreal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> AS|Sangreal: please dont abuse the bot.
<Malic> which backup programs do you use with kde? is there a comparable one to time-machine für mac os-x?
<AS|Sangreal> aloha
<AS|Sangreal> i have checked the distro dvd and it is fine
<AS|Sangreal> i will apparentlz reinstall but i expect to get into the same situation whence i have already done this so far
<jussi01> !backup | Malic
<ubottu> Malic: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<faileas> hmm?
<faileas> i didn't know there was a mindo factoid
<faileas> XD
<rene_> somebody knows how i can change tork server manuelly? i mean not only chnage the server automatickly, i want to choice one
<xiooli> hi, could you please tell me what are the counterparts of zenity and gnome-osd in kde?
<snikker> how ccan i convert .amr file to .mp3 or .ogg?
<darkenergy> any bluetooth developments in intrepid so far?
<johannes_> hi
<AS|Sangreal> thanks to all
<AS|Sangreal> my second installation seems to be selfstanding :)
<Reptile> How do i change the standard plasmoid background from black to transparent
<rdale> i want to install kubuntu on an hp network that is currently running mandriva off a usb drive - is it possible to do it directly from the internet?
<rdale> ^hp network^hp netbook
<johannes_> how do i install a jaunty package for one driver only, without replacing the rest of the packages
<jussi01> !install | rdale
<ubottu> rdale: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jussi01> johannes_: you dont. Using packages from other versions breaks things...
<rdale> ubottu: ok thanks - i've been searching around, but they don't seem to talk about running an install from a machine that is already running and connected to the internet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jussi01> rdale: have you another machine with ubuntu handy`
<jussi01> ?
<rdale> yes, i have a macbook running intrepid on the same network
<jussi01> rdale: 2 ways to do it then. make a bootable USB or netboot from an iso on the intrepid machine
<jussi01> rdale: I strongly suggest the bootable usb
<jussi01> very simple to do
<jussi01> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rdale> jussi01: yes, a usb sounds best, but the shops are closed where i am because it's a holiday. i think i'll try putting an iso in a directory on my other machine and install from that
<jussi01> rdale: and you cant use the one that mandriva is on?
<johannes_> with the Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 i have got the problem that the screen flickers when typing prssing one key , like changing focus
<johannes_> does anybody have an idea?
<rdale> jussi01: well that would wipe mandriva, but i could do that yes
<jussi01> rdale: true, but yeah.
<jussi01> rdale: so on the intrepid install do: sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<jussi01> rdale: then settings -> create a usb startup disk
<rdale> and usb-creator will do everything if i just put the mandriva usb stick in the machine running intrepid?
<jussi01> rdale: self explanatory from there
<jussi01> rdale: youll need an iso to create it from
<rdale> if i need to download an iso anyway, so installing from an iso on disk today, and buying another usb stick specially for kubuntu tomorrow sounds the best option
<darkenergy> rdale: you could save an image of the usb stick for now
<rehman> my konquerer is not opening any page. pleas help
<rehman> any linux master here, please?
<k4_> rehman: please open konqueror from a konsole and ceck the output
<k4_> rehman:  perhaps some proxy stuff
<rehman> how to open
<rehman> from konsole
<jussi01> rehman: open konsole, type: konqueror
<k4_> rehman:  this is just for bug finding - normally you dont do this
<bram_> hallo
<ActionParsnip> lo
<Skrot-> hi. is there a known bug in (k)networkmanager where clicking on either a WiFi or Ethernet connection doesn't do anything? The application doesn't seem to react at all
<ActionParsnip> Skrot-: do both devices work?
<ActionParsnip> Skrot-: do you get ips etc
<Skrot-> yes
<Skrot-> also, when I plug in the ethernet cable knetworkmanager suddenly reacts
<Skrot-> and connects
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> so when does it stop
<Skrot-> it stops whenever I want to connect some WiFi network, I click the desired network and nothing happens
<Skrot-> it works on occation though
<ActionParsnip> try something else like wifi radar
<ActionParsnip> ive seen a tonne of issues with knetwork manager
<ActionParsnip> in here
<Skrot-> also, if I get lucky and get to connect a WiFi, connecting to ethernet again by GUI (without unplugging and plugging) won't work :)
<ActionParsnip> you could sudo ifdown eth0
<ActionParsnip> then try connecting to the wifi
<Skrot-> I figure this must be a bug in knetworkmanager or the networkmanager deamon. Before I reinstalled with a clean 8.10 I had a dist-upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 with the same issue
<vbgunz> how many times should root *ASK* for the password here? -> sudo touch rootfile; sudo -k; echo "hello" | sudo tee rootfile >/dev/null; cat rootfile
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: once
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: if its not, put it in a script and run the script with sudo
<ActionParsnip> wait, whats sudo -k?
<vbgunz> ActionParsnip: hmm. I thought it should ask twice. isn't this what sudo -k is for?
<vbgunz> ActionParsnip: removes timestamp
<ActionParsnip> yeah thats the one, then twice
<vbgunz> but that line only ever ask for my password once and everything runs... I don't get it and thought I come in here and ask
<ActionParsnip> try using && instead of ;
<ActionParsnip> && = run if last step passed
<ActionParsnip> ; = run this command next
<mooperd> guys
<mooperd> thing look horrific
<mooperd> KDE 4.1 is glitchy as hell
<mooperd> firefox runs like a troll
<BluesKaj> g'morning
<JohnFlux> mooperd: kde4.2beta is looking pretty nice
<JohnFlux> mooperd: quite a lot of the bug have been ironed out
<Zehava> I have phpmyadmin set up and working, and I'd like to get phpbb3 working with it, but I can't seem to get the phpbb to show up in the browser, any suggestions?
<mooperd> JohnFlux: how do upgrade to beta?
<genii> mooperd: look in the /topic
<JohnFlux> mooperd: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<JohnFlux> mooperd: oh, or the link in the topic :-D
<skulltech> hey
<skulltech> any other aussie ubuntu fans here?
<skulltech__> i am lookinbg for someone who can help show me the ropes with a few things using a ubuntu intrepid os
<Tm_T> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<faileas> skulltech__: be specific, and someone may know. unless its obscure as hell ;p
<skulltech__> im looking for help with the new ubuntu
<faileas> skulltech__: what part of it?
<skulltech__> wat apps to use for specific uses
<skulltech__> like i know how to use the apps just not sure of the names of them
<HappySmileMan> There is a handbook on the livecd listing the most common apps and their Windows equivalents
<skulltech__> is there a way to access said handbook without the llivecd?
<HappySmileMan> skulltech__: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/about-kubuntu/C/index.html
<HappySmileMan> That's an older version of it
<StR|Sangreal> hola! how can i upgrade to OOo3?
<HappySmileMan> About a year old
<BluesKaj> skulltech__ , the best thing to do is to check adept and type in what the app does that you want like video or burn or ...
<HappySmileMan> But it's almost the same
<thefish> anyone mad much luck with plasmoids and kde4.2? just about all of them error out for me with "could not find requested component: xyz"
<thefish> s/mad/had/
<StR|Sangreal> lag
<shadowhywind> hay all is there a way to mount a folder with a VIDEO_TS folder as a cd?
<genii> shadowhywind: I usually just use in Kaffeine: File...Open Directory
 * genii brews a fresh pot of coffee
<shadowhywind> genii heheh i never even thought of that thanks!
<genii> shadowhywind: np
<BluesKaj> I wonder if anyone has been successful VLC streaming/converting a dvd to a folder ?
<Zehava> what's the command to copy a full directory please
<jussi01> Zehava: cp -R
<StR|Sangreal> pls, how can i upgrade to ooo3?
<Zehava> thanks jussi01
<JohnFlux> Zehava: if it's for backing up, using the -a option as well to preserve permissions, owner, etc
<mahasamoot> I'm having trouble with sound
<Zehava> JohnFlux I appriciate that
<mahasamoot> I'm running 8.10, amd64
<jussi01> Hrm, I just stabbed myself again :=)
<StR|Sangreal> what sort of trouble?
<genii> jussi01: Trying to scratch under the cast? ;)
<jussi01> cripes... -> #kubuntu-offtopic. sorry!
<sam_> hi wanting to connect to ADSL modem to a single kubuntu box, i have 3 NICs on the router and am using firehol for my iptables config
<snarkster> anyone know how to adjust the autofsck to include my jfs partition?
<sam_> snarkster: sorry, wish i new
<snarkster> thank you.
<snarkster> it checks my system partiton just fine, just seems to hang up on the jfs.
<snarkster> so periodically I get no /home found and back to login screen again
<snarkster> is there a cfg file for autofsck?
<wesley> Who will go to FOSDEM?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<setuid_w00t> My icon for /home/myUsername/Desktop is showing up as a question mark in Dolphin.  Any idea why this would have happened?
<cuznt> because there is no icon for it?
<setuid_w00t> cuznt: I'm pretty sure there used to be an icon for it.
<cuznt> does it work when you click on it?>
<StR|Sangreal> sorry for a trivial question, but how can i get adobe flash into my firefox and|or opera?
<jussi01> StR|Sangreal: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<StR|Sangreal> Prevádzam fpdownload.macromedia.com na IP adresu... 92.122.194.70
<StR|Sangreal> Pripájam sa k fpdownload.macromedia.com|92.122.194.70|:80... zlyhalo: No route to host.
<StR|Sangreal> download failed
<CrunchyFerrett> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CrunchyFerrett> Let the record show that Kubuntu does NOT approve of the HP-G50 laptop out of the box.
<stanley_> hey guys i installed compiz so i can change my window decorations...but I have no idea how to run it...an icon doesn't appear in the start menu, can anyone tell me what to do??
<CrunchyFerrett> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bjorn_> Where can I buy a computer with kubuntu preinstalled?
<genii> bjorn_:  Dell and System76  both offer Ubuntu preinstalled. From there you can install the Kubuntu desktop
<bjorn_> genii, ok. But i would like to have a system with runs smothly, everything tested. no bugs etc.
<genii> bjorn_: They will be running Ubuntu smoothly. If you change to KDE desktop there may be issues with Compiz or so, but everything else that worked under Gnome should also work under KDE
<vili> Hello, how do you turn X off?
<vili> cant install my drivers :(
<vili> Anyone?
<Tm_T> vili: what drivers you
<Tm_T> re installing?
<genii> vili: Logout. Then from login screen choose "console login".  After text login do: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop   (or use kdm-kde4 if you have kde4)         then do the driver command, whatever that is.     Then after:   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start   (or again, kdm-kde4)
<genii> Tm_T: Nvidia likely
<CrunchyFerrett> What is the command to tell me which version of Kubuntu I'm running?
<genii> CrunchyFerrett: lsb_release -a
<CrunchyFerrett> !cookie | genii
<ubottu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * genii munches
<CrunchyFerrett> I remember THAT trigger, if nothing else!
<flodin> i'm trying out kde by installing kubuntu-desktop
<flodin> and i note that it's really slow
<flodin> especially the "desktop" plasmoid that comes up when i log on
<flodin> dragging the scrollbar updates at maybe 2 fps
<CrunchyFerrett> flodin: My expierence has been that KDE4 requires approx the same system resources as Vista Home Premium
<flodin> other programs are a bit laggy but not anywhere near as slow as the plasmoid
<CrunchyFerrett> if you can't run Vista, then KDE4 is gonna be slow. But that's just my thought.
<flodin> well gnome was running fine with all the desktop effects enabled... and this is a dual-core 2ghz system with 1gb ram and an nvidia 8600 card
<flodin> if this is normal, then fine i'll just go back to gnome and be happy. But it seemed to me more that something is not working as it should
<flodin> it's not using tons of cpu when i scroll around either
<CrunchyFerrett> flodin: I retract my earlier statement. You should have more than enough horsepower.
<flodin> could it have to do with me running gdm as desktop manager? I'm a bit stumped
<flodin> i get 60 fps according to the fps meter effect plugin
<flodin> oh. when i scroll the plasmoid it drops to 6 fps
<BluesKaj> flodin install htop and see what's using cpu and mem
<genii> BluesKaj: I already suspect having Desktop Effects enabled is his resource hog
<flodin> it's X
<BluesKaj> yeah, it can be ...i have 2G Ram and if i turn compiz on , it slows things a bit but really enuff to be annoying
<BluesKaj> not really
<flodin> using 100% of one of the cpus
<CrunchyFerrett> I surrender. Anyone have a tip on getting the Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x to work?
<BluesKaj> i used the cube thing to show my daughter some the 'effects" that compiz/emerald can do , but it's strictly for whizbang fun , other wise it's quite useless for me ...some use it for showing several diff apps that are open simultaneously .
<flodin> mostly it's running fine though, it's the plasmoid that really kills performance
<flodin> i can drag a maximized transparent window around at 60fps
<flodin> it's the same when i disable desktop effects
<flodin> oh. Looks like some known problem http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=87865
<flodin> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165166
<toni_> hola a todos
<toni_> soy nuevo en qué página puedo encontrar informacion?, gracias
<honza_> b
<toni_> hola :)
<tomaz_in_nap> ppl, from day 1 of kubuntu 8.10 I have a broken libfam-devel on  repositories, Its`s my db that`s broken or anything else?
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> for some reason I keep getting Error 16 when I boot. I reboot, then get  Error 18, then reboot again, and get Error 18 - cyllinders exceeded by BIOS or something on GRUB
<bdizzle> anyone know how to fix this?
<bdizzle> I've got two physical hard drives on my computer, about 5 partitions + swap + home
<bdizzle> ?
<cuznt> i think it means it can not find grub
<cuznt> bdizzle
<cuznt> but that is way above my head
<BluesKaj> bdizzle , check  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cuznt> bdizzle might be on a live cd i imagine
<bdizzle> no, I'm not
<cuznt> cool
 * cuznt stfu's now
<aleksandar> hello, i am using hardy, a week ago a had an option to upgrade do 8.10 in adept, now it is gone. I would like to upgrade. how do I do it?
<bdizzle> BluesKaj: I'm at menu.lst now
<bdizzle> what am I looking for?
<binMonkey> hi, guys.  i just updated wicd and now my wireless doesn't connect at boot up.  i re-entered my encryption settings.  is there a file i need to edit, too?
<arathorn> selam
<genii> !tr | arathorn
<ubottu> arathorn: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<BluesKaj> bdizzle , post you menu.lst on pastebin , so we can check it out
<bdizzle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bdizzle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/101156/
<BluesKaj> genii , i can't spot anything out of the ordinary on bdizzle pastbin post , can you ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/101156/
<SiVA_> hi
<SiVA_> I have two laptops. One works with net, the other doesn't. The other one is a fresh install
<bdizzle> I haven't had any problems like this for a few months. It started when I transfered over the contents of my laptop hard drive onto my desktop
<bdizzle> so now the hard drives are a bit full
<SiVA_> when I right click on the knetworkmanager globe on the working laptop, I see "Deactivate Connection->Disable Wireless". But I don't see that Disable/Enable wireless option on the new laptop
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm not sure about the uuid line by itself. Usually in that spot is somethng like "root            (hd0,0)"     or so
<SiVA_> even tho iwlist ra0 scan shows my router, the usb wifi seems to be working. Do I have to do something to "enable wireless" in kubuntu 8.10?
<genii> BluesKaj: This may be some change from 8.04 -> 8.10 however
<bdizzle> yeah, I am running 8.10 I think
<genii> bdizzle: You currently on a livecd or so on same box?
<bdizzle> no
<bdizzle> I managed to get it to boot after a few hard reboots (ie, ctrl + alt + del at GRUB)
<genii> bdizzle: So this error is on the drive which is the copy?
<bdizzle> hold on, I'm not quite sure what you mean
<bdizzle> the first physical hard drive is an 80 GB hard drive, containing Windows XP on one partition, and random data files on the other
<bdizzle> the second physical hard drive is a 320 GB hard drive, split into three parts. The first two partitions of about 100 GB contain my data from my laptop of my hard drive, while Kubuntu is installed on the third partition
<genii> bdizzle: You said earlier: "Error 16 when I boot. I reboot, then get  Error 18, then reboot again, and get Error 18 - cyllinders exceeded by BIOS or something on GRUB"  and also: " It started when I transfered over the contents of my laptop hard drive onto my desktop"
<bdizzle> yes
<bdizzle> that would probably all be occuring on the second physical hard drive
<genii> If you just used for instance dd from one drive to another then put that drive in another box which maps cylinders/heads different, would explain
<bdizzle> ah
<bdizzle> yeah, I did try to do a direct copy over
<SiVA_> can someone please help me with my wireless problem? When I right click on the knetworkmanager it shows my device but says "Wireless disabled"
<genii> Work, AFK
<BluesKaj> SiVA_, click on the globe icon in the panel ,edit connections
<bdizzle> well, hopefully come saturday, I will have my laptop back and I can determine whether or not I need to copy everything back over, or I can just straight delete it off
<bdizzle> hopefully the problems will end then
<SiVA_> BluesKaj: I did that, but my router isn't showing up. ALthough in the console, iwlist ra0 scan does show it
<sehven> can anyone help me on my first install?
<BluesKaj> SiVA_, if I remember correctly , there's an optional wizard that scans for dhcp/router , then it wll ask for an option to encrypt wep or wpa , then a password
<SiVA_> BluesKaj: Right.. you mean the New COnnection Wizard? Problem is, it doesn't find my router. Why wouldn't it find my router, when I can clearly see it using the console?
<SiVA_> if I knew how to configure manually through the console, I'd be all set
<BluesKaj> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sehven> i need help installing kubuntu
<SiVA_> shouldn't there be an entry in my /etc/network/interfaces for the particular device?
<SiVA_> there isnt.....
<genii> Back
<EagleScreen> sehven just ask your questions
<sehven> ok thx
<sehven> i want to install kubuntu with my xp in same hd but in separate partitions
<genii> SiVA_: If you want network manager to be able to configure it, no entries there in /etc/network/interfaces   - or else network manager believes it's a manually configured device and does nothing with it
<sehven> but during setup my balls run off when i was asked about partitions
<sehven> was afraid myt overwrite my xp
<sehven> and i dont know how to select where to install kbuntu
<EagleScreen> sehven do you know any about partitions and partitioning a disk?
<BluesKaj> SiVA_ my prob is that i din't have a prob with wireless when i ran kubuntu live cd on wife's laptop , and i was able connect with 2 clicks and a password , so I'm kinda useless in this situation :(
<genii> sehven: Did you run the install from inside of Windows (wubi) or from booting to the livecd ?
<sehven> yes
<sehven> live cd
<SiVA_> genii: Ok, nothing is in there except 'lo'. when I right click the networkmanager I see my device listed byt it says "Wireless disabled". I can sucessfully scan routers on the console though
<sehven> was trying to install 8.10
<EagleScreen> sehven how many partitions do you have now in your hD?
<SiVA_> sehven: You need to free up space in your XP partition first... use XP disk tools to change the size of your partition (if there's onlyu one). Then you can use that free space in ubuntu setup
<genii> SiVA_: Does:   ifconfig                           show wlan0 (or ath0 or whatever your wifi interface is named)
<jana> hi there...
<sehven> only 2 EagleScreen
<SiVA_> ifconfig shows ra0 yes.. it's a usb wifi device. Other people have had success with it
<SiVA_> genii: yes it does
<sehven> SiVA_ i have 2 partitions already, 18/18
<SiVA_> genii: Using iwconfig I am able to set the essid and pass key.. then I tried running ifconfig ra0 up but it doesn't fetch an IP address from dhcp
<SiVA_> sehven: Are they both used by XP?
<genii> SiVA_: Did you:  sudo dhclient ra0                     ?
<sehven> nop
<EagleScreen> sehven are they C: and D: (Windows fortmat) and sda1 and sda2 (Linux format)??? and what are you using them for???
<sehven> their both ntfs too
<jana> i'm trying to slow down cpu fan but without any luck... main problem is that i can load powernow-k8 getting this message FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device
<SiVA_> genii: that's a new one for me... so I configure the device using iwconfig then issue this command to get an IP?
<jana> sry cannot load
<sehven> EagleScreen its C: and E: and sda1/sda5 was shown
<genii> SiVA_: If it has no entry in /etc/network/interfaces like: iface ra0 inet dhcp                 then yes
<EagleScreen> sehven are you using now Linux on Live CD?
<sehven> nop
<sehven> stil on xp
<genii> Work, AFK 2-3 minutes
<SiVA_> genii: Ok, so how would I automate this every time the computer starts?
<BluesKaj> actually sehven , if you run the kubuntu install, choose the manual partitoning option , then choose how much space you would like to use for kubuntu ext3 , and a small amount of space for a swap file. usually a 1G swap will do
<EagleScreen> if you have only two partitions and they are sda1 and sda5, you have a singular partition table, it would be useful that you boot Live CD, use konversation to enter in this chat and paste us the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' command
<eduardo_> tengo problemas con hi5 y firefox
<sehven> yes i saw that, was going to select the whole drive e: for ext3, but was wonderin about the next empty slot with \
<eduardo_> alguien podría ayudarme?
 * BluesKaj backs off , too many cooks
<sehven> ok ill try
<genii> SiVA_: The usual way is to put the connection info into /etc/network/interfaces
<sehven> lol hope i dont get lost inside linux ^_^
<sehven> brb thx
<BluesKaj> the / is your main kubuntu home partition
<EagleScreen> eduardo_ visita kuubntu-es para hablar en español
<EagleScreen> #kubuntu-es
<rabx> may I ask a question ?
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> SiVA_: There's an example in posting number 3 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<rabx> running Mirc under Wine in Ubuntu. How can I change the window fonts in the channel windows. all I have tried has come to no avail
<BluesKaj> why run mirc ?
<rabx> because its easy for me to script
<SiVA_> genii: thanks. How can I turn my networking on and off after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces withofut restarting my computer?
<BluesKaj> haven't run mirc in 4 yrs so I've forgotten a lot ...never ran scripts in it anyway
 * BluesKaj wonders what scripts ppl run in mirc
<rabx> ah ok fyi Im an op/botmaster in a channel on another network , so I really need to be able to script quickly without having to do stuff in tcl
<rabx> hence the use of mircscript
<BluesKaj> maybe you should ask in #mirc
<SiVA_> genii: dhclient keeps sending out broadcasts to 255.255.255.255 but doesn't get an ip :(
<SiVA_> I notice after running it ifconfig shows a new entry: ra0:avahi and it has some strange inet addr
<SiVA_> q
<rabx> doubt they would know, but Ill try Thanks bud
<genii> SiVA_: Apologies on lag, work required me. To restart networking without reboot, usually:   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<genii> SiVA_: Conceivably your wireless router is not broadcasting it's ssid
<SiVA_> the laptop I'm on now uses 8.10 and I used the network manager to configure it successfully. I have another laptop too here that worked out of the box
<SiVA_> anyway I can install the gnome network manager tool and try that?
<genii> SiVA_: Not sure how well that works under KDE
<ohzie> Can I make gqenview no open up inside konqueror, and instead open up in a different window?
<ohzie> gwenview**
<Kupari> Hello, how can i find my real IP address, ifconfig shows 10.0.0.3
<ThomasD> Kupari: your external ip? go to a site like www.myip.dk
<ohzie> Can I set konqueror so that it's click-to-select and double-click to open?
<ThomasD> Kupari: or your local? cause in that case it is what ifconfig tells you it is ;-)
<ThomasD> ohzie: jes, somewhere in kcontrol
<ThomasD> ohzie: in kde 3.5 anyway
<ohzie> thomas_, :/
<ThomasD> ohzie: just use control to select a file
<ThomasD> you get used to it ;-)
<ohzie> ThomasD, I double-click out of habit, and then the file opens twice.
<ohzie> I'd rather just make it work the way I want it to.
<SSJ_GZ> ohzie: KDE3 or 4?
<ohzie> 4.3.1
<ohzie> errr
<ohzie> 4.1.3
<SSJ_GZ> ohzie: Hehe
<ohzie> SSJ_GZ, :3
<ohzie> To be honest, xfce4, with konqueror as my file manager. Frankly, nautilus and thunar both suck.
<ohzie> A lot.
<SSJ_GZ> ohzie: Open System Settings, go to the Mouse section (you can do a search for it).  You'll see the setting you want.
<ohzie> and I haven't played with dolphin much yet. :\
<ohzie> Oh thank god. :D
<SSJ_GZ> Hehe :)
<SiVA_> holly sh1t
<DarkAdmiral> i wonder why there is no kde4 rc1 released :(
<SiVA_> after 2 days of kicking and screaming, I finally got the network going!!!!
<vladimir__> Всем привет.
<genii> SiVA_: Congrats :)
<genii> !ru | vladimir__
<ubottu> vladimir__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> vladimir__:  /join #ubuntu-ru
<vladimir__> Народ подскажите пожалуйсто как попасть в delphin под rootом
<SiVA_> genii: I gave up on the USB device, and went back to the PCMCIA card. It didn't work at first... for some strange reason I have to plug it in, take it out and plug it in again for it to work : /
<SiVA_> off now to get the mac going. thanks genii
<genii> SiVA_: Best luck
<holycow> what is the kde pdf reader?  i don't see kpdf in the repos any more
<vladimir__> вав
<dabear> holycow, okular
<alonea> ok, I though my volume buttons didn't work, but I found that they actually do, but its controlling the PCM channel instead of "front". How do I change this?
<alonea> DaSkreech: hello
<alonea> nm...
<alonea> I got it to go to right channel, but is there any way to get the light change on mute to work? it used to turn red when its muted.
<Benny1981BE> Hi there... I'm using Ubuntu for the first time and I would like to know if any of you have any advise for me ?
<alonea> be patient
<holycow> dabear: danke
<dabear> :)
<Benny1981BE> is it that slow ?
<dabear> what should be slow?
<Benny1981BE> ubuntu
<dabear> ?
<alonea> if you have problems, try fixing them one at a time. Do not be afraid of the terminal and have a willingness to learn. Do expect things to magically happen.
<alonea> *dont expect
<Benny1981BE> well... i prefered "Do expect" but anyway...
<heapy> hello !
<alonea> slow? the OS? no, it shouldn't be.
<Benny1981BE> is it known to generate a lot of problems ?
<DaSkreech> Hi alonea
<DaSkreech> holycow: okular
<alonea> problems are generally users wanting things configured a different way. As for hardware issues, that really depends on what you have and what you are trying to do.
<heapy> just thought i would pop by and say announce im trying kubuntu hardy for the first time
<heapy> so far, so good :)
<DaSkreech> Hi Benny1981BE how are you?
<DaSkreech> heapy: Welcome!!
<alonea> heapy: intrepid has support for the updated kde versions, hardy does not as far as I saw.
<Benny1981BE> I see... so if I'm using it well it should work well... right ? ^
<alonea> it should. The system is very stable for me on my not so good laptop
<DaSkreech> Benny1981BE: A simple rule of thumb I follow is that the first 2-3 weeks suck
<DaSkreech> After that it starts to get comfortable
<heapy> its sound alonea, im quite happy wiv kde 3.5, i need a stable system and kubuntu has that sussed as far as im aware wiv hardy
<StR|Sangreal> i just thought that DaSkreech is sth like a welcoming bot ;)
<alonea> heapy: ah yes, if you are using 3.5, then  intrepid isn't necessary.
<DaSkreech> After like 2 months most things work so well you just stay. They pretty much work better as you go along and understand more
<Benny1981BE> great :) that's good news. Thanks a lot for your time
<DaSkreech> !hi | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<heapy> i have been playing around wiv open suse 11.0, and tbh, kbuntu has it wooped
<seele> does the kde4 network manager come in the beta?
<DaSkreech> heapy: Yeah KDE 3.5 is quite stable
<StR|Sangreal> (with no offense, it is great to maintain a friendly atmosphere in here, seriously)
<DaSkreech> seele: caffeine.nu ?
<seele> DaSkreech: uh yes?
<DaSkreech> What's .nu ?
<seele> dunno, not my server
<DaSkreech> oh hi seele :-)
<DaSkreech> Still doing Quassel tests?
<alonea> Benny1981BE: and if you have any issues, people are usually around to help out. Most common stuff I see is wireless cards and video cards. For me, if I can get those to work, other issues are trivial to fix if they exist at all
<seele> no.. i'm trying to figure out how to use the kde4 network manager in the kde4.2 beta for kubuntu :P
<DaSkreech> alonea: true. You'd think with such a focused problem pool it would be solved aleady :)
<DaSkreech> seele: RC is out soon?
<DaSkreech> The network manager is a plasmoid now correct?
<heapy> here is a quick question, does anyone have a lexmark printer working wiv ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> :-)
<heapy> sound lad
<holycow> DaSkreech: thats funny you mention two weeks
<DaSkreech> try the hardware support link
<holycow> we here have a 2 day, 2 weeks, 2 months rule
<DaSkreech> Why's that blessedbeef?
<alonea> DaSkreech: really. what depresses me is drivers for my vid card suck in windows as well as linux, though compiz is wonderful. Its just wine is a never gonna happen for me.
<DaSkreech> The first two hours don't count? :(
<StR|Sangreal> sorry to disturb... how could i painlessly install gnome for trying into my distro?
<DaSkreech> alonea: What Video card?
<DaSkreech> StR|Sangreal: Which distro?
<holycow> 2 days to just kindas learn the basics, where icons are, what apps to use,  2 weeks to iron out about 80% of all workflow and technical issues, 2 months to resolve 99% of all workflow and technical issues
<StR|Sangreal> kubuntu intrepid
<holycow> it pretty much is dead on for most users
<alonea> DaSkreech: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)..*cries*
<DaSkreech> holycow: Yeah if they survive the first two hours :)
<DaSkreech> alonea: Didn't they have updated drivers for that recently?
<robile> whats the command to show all processses? ax ps or sth. like that
<alonea> DaSkreech: yeah, and they made things a little better, but 3d apps in wine are very unstable and often crash the xserver
<genii> ps aux
<robile> os ax
<DaSkreech> robile: ps aux
<robile> keke :p
<genii> (this shows users as well)
<robile> ty
<DaSkreech> all processes from all users even if they don't have a parent terminal
<alonea> DaSkreech: and intel didn't make very good drivers for windows either. I searched the card once and oh my the list of angry people goes on and on
<DaSkreech> WEll Wine is wonky what 3D games are you trying?
<alonea> DaSkreech: in native linux, its actually pretty good. Guild Wars and WoW. Both gold or plat. games. Guild Wars I can't even get to the logon screen before the xserver crashes.
<heapy> bbs lads have a nice evening
<alonea> DaSkreech: WoW runs for about 5 minutes, then gets very slow until it freezes. not to mention the graphical mess ups
<DaSkreech> have you tracked where the leak is from?
<DaSkreech> Wine X or the drivers ?
<alonea> DaSkreech: I can't. I have to sys rq. Doesn't the log dissapear after that?
<DaSkreech> Hmm Not sure I should find that out :)
<topo> ciao
<topo> hallo
<alonea> DaSkreech: heh. and don't get me started on the windows issues...lets just say changing settings that on other cards would improve framerates has no effect whether you raise them or lower them.
<DaSkreech> can't be that hard to get a none Intel card
<Bauldrick> is there a command line 'network manager'
<hyper_ch> Bauldrick: there's the /etc/network/interfaces file taht you can manually edit thruoght the command line
<alonea> DaSkreech: a none intel card?
<DaSkreech> non
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<DaSkreech> Laptop huh?
<alonea> DaSkreech: laptop...
<alonea> and when I got it, to get the better card was I think 200-300 more.
<DaSkreech> Ouch
<rolf29> HELP..
<Bauldrick> i need somebody...
<alonea> Help!
<Bauldrick> oooooooooooooohhhh
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rolf29> anyone who can tell me how to use beryl insted off compiz fusion on kde 4.1??
<alonea> Bauldrick: ^_^. Was continuing on there.
<Pici> rolf29: Beryl is no longer supported.
<rolf29> ok
<Pici> rolf29: In fact, Compiz Fusion is a merge of the Beryl and Compiz projects.
<rolf29> i cant get the windows to burn up and such whit compis fusion
<rolf29> the windows efect is enabled but wont take action..
<DaSkreech> rolf29: What do want to do that for?
<rolf29> when i open a window i want it to fold like a plane, but it dosent work..
<DaSkreech> rolf29: take it up in #compiz
<wanted74> bonsoir
<Pici> !fr | wanted74
<ubottu> wanted74: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<wanted74> sorry
<wanted74>  i quit sorry
<john> hello
<Guest94352> can anyone tell me if there's BCM wireless support in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<alonea> Broadcom?
<HReiser> yes
<alonea> there should be. Mine worked out of the box, though some cards may need to be ndiswrapped like before.
<HReiser> what module do you load?
<HReiser> I have BCM4312
<alonea> HReiser: i have same card and it worked out of box with hardy and intrepid
<HReiser> I booted from the live CD and didn't see any wireless. shoulded do something in plus?
<alonea> HReiser: well, I don't know about the live cd, but you can't assume it will read hardware the same off of the disk compared to when it installs and configures your hardware.
<HReiser> alonea, thank you. How can I be sure I have the same wireless card?
<HReiser> i'm not sure 100% about that
<alonea> lspci in terminal
<alonea> HReiser: this is the card I have: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<HReiser> one second to check this out
<HReiser> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<tue> Hello. I have just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I would like to use an external monitor, ie. not a dual head setup, just so that when the external monitor is plugged in and xorg is restarted the external monitor is used. I got an ati x1300 card, so i figure i should use aticonfig to generate the correct xorg.conf?
<HReiser> should be ok then...
<alonea> HReiser: hopefully. the support seems much better than it used tobe
<HReiser> alonea, thank you very much!
<HReiser> let's hope we won't use ndiswrapper
<alonea> HReiser: its a pain.
<HReiser> oh yes
<HReiser> belive me
<HReiser> the first thing when I brought my new laptop was: a intel wireless
<HReiser> first thing belive me
<HReiser> not a thing about the CPU or smth :D
<HReiser> Intel all the way
<HReiser> Intel has much better coverage
 * HReiser chroot /jail/Hans_Reiser /home/Hans_Reiser !!!
<alonea> hate it when my nick ghosts...back now
<HReiser> what do you mean?
<HReiser> it's a AFK or smth?
<alonea> HReiser: me? by ghost? I switched internet and it didn't release me from the server. so you have to kill your ghost.
<michi> guten abend
<Pici> !de | michi
<ubottu> michi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<michi> sorry, i thought this is the german channel. i just upgraded from hardy to intrepid and there are some things different
<heapy> hello,
<kayetanadmin> ???????????/
<kayetanadmin> anyway
<heapy> does this error msg mean anything to anyone? - signal 8 sigfpe? - i was just lookin at ebay using konqueror and got that error
<michi> could anybody here please help me installing w32 codecs? medibuntu does  not work like on hardy heron
<omarco> does anyone know of a software to crop photographs that offer similar functionality to the Crop tool from Photoshop?
<ghostcube> hy guys ! i want to know how i can get jackd as source to my systemsettings  or  is this not possible on kubuntu ?
<heapy> mm i only seem to get this sigfpe error when loggin into ebay? issit cus it asks to dload java?
<BluesKaj> michi , w32codecs...there is no space ..medibuntu hardy has be replaced with the new version source
<BluesKaj> has to be replaced with
<BluesKaj> omarco , try the gimp
<jiha> How can I change colors and icons for kde3 apps when only kde4 systemsettings is delivered with ubuntu 8.10 and no more kcontrol?
<jiha> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> jiha , that's a tough one ...there is a way but it involves reinstalling the OS
<kayetanadmin> DAMN i am on the KUBUNTU 1
<kayetanadmin> i need help on UBUNTU
<omarco> BluesKaj: tried it, it's cropping tool is too simplistic and cubersome, and it doesn't offer any redeeming functionality
<kayetanadmin> can someone help me
<jiha> BluesKaj: How does it work?
<kayetanadmin> i am really strugglin here cos i got no sound but sound card is detected
<jiha> BluesKaj: Do you have a link to a howto or such?
<something132> hello [ep[;e
<something132> people
<something132> i need help with ubuntu 8.10
<PSiL0> something132: join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> jiha , I saw alink on google a while back but it looked like a lot of work ...i'm used kde4 now
<jiha> BluesKaj: The problem is that there are some apps that are not yet ported. Like kile.
 * jiha has an idea.
<jiha> I have an .kde folder from ubuntu 8.04 with the correct settings for icons and colors.
<jiha> Maybe copying works.
<BluesKaj> jiha . it looks available in adept
<BluesKaj> kile that is
<jiha> BluesKaj: kile is still a kde 3.x app, afaik
<BluesKaj> jiha , just change the icons in icon settings on the desktop or panel
<jiha> BluesKaj: With systemsettings?
<jiha> That does not work :-(
<BluesKaj> no , right click on the app , choose icon settings then click on the icon in the dialogbox
<BluesKaj> you'll sees adropdown list od choices
<BluesKaj> of
<jiha> BluesKaj: But I don't mean the app's icon. I mean *all* icons within the app's toolbars etc that can't be changed.
<BluesKaj> jiha , sorry,  dunno how to help with that
<craver> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> omarco: Gwenview and digikam as well as Krita can do that
<ivan_> heh
<wad> Hi, folks. I'm trying to figure out how to clone the display on my laptop, so I can use an external monitor at the same time as my laptop screen.
<wad> How can I tell what resolution I'm currently in?
<omarco> DaSkreech: Thanks, I'll have a look at those :-)
<genii> wad: xdpyinfo should tell you
<wad> ah, thanks!
<nicklas_> lol it was just me to check the channel
<wad> Ah, that does!
<wad> genii: So... When boot up with the external CRT unplugged, I get the display on my laptop screen, at 1400x1050. When I boot with the CRT plugged in, I get the display on it, at 1280X1024.
<wad> What I want to do is get both of them, all the time, at 1400x1050. Is this possible?
<genii> wad: Not sure. Does the crt support that?
<wad> Sure, it's a CRT, not an LCD. :)
<wad> At least, I suppose it does... gonna check the specs. Viewsonic G810
<genii> wad: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/viewsonic/viewsonicg810.html   reports 1600x1280 possible
<wad> I found that too. :) But does it support 1400x1050?
<wad> I would assume it would.
<heapy> does this error msg mean anything to anyone? - signal 8 sigfpe? - i was just lookin at ebay using konqueror and got that error
<wad> genii: Do you know how linux works? Why doe I get both displays active when I'm logging in under KDE, but not after I log in?
<wad> Some freaking xorg.conf thing, no doubt. That xorg.conf is just baffling.
<dr_willis> wad,  what video chipset is this anyway?
<wad> Some Intel chipset... it's a Lenovo T61 laptop.
<genii> wad: Besides which the Xorg people are going away entirely from using it as well
 * wad looks it up.
<dr_willis> There are Thinkpad specifi linux forums - i recall...
<wad> genii: I hope they will replace it with something more usable?
<wad> I'm a hard-core computer geek of several decades, and even I can't figure it out.
<dr_willis> ive very little hassles with configuiring  my xorg.conf :)
<dr_willis> but it does pay to tinker with it.
<genii> wad: As I understand it's supposed to end up where udev just tells X binary whats attached and no conf files
<wad> I spent a whole day fiddling with it a while back. I'd set it up, and it would do seemingly random things instead.
<wad> genii: That would be nice... as long as it gives the user control!
<dr_willis> Of course now a days - its getting more and more minimal.. so when it works like you want its great.. when it dont.. You are back to  trying to undo the automatic stuff
<wad> yeah. *shudder*
<genii> dr_willis: Yup
<dr_willis> sounds like windows. :) eitehr it works.. or its a pain...
<wad> Anyhoo... So should I play with xorg.conf to try to get this to work?
<wad> The core problem is that I don't understand how it works.
<dr_willis> :) but at least under linunx you can go back to the old xorg.conf if ya want
<wad> For some reason, when I boot without a monitor attached, it uses 1400x1050 on the laptop display.
<genii> wad: You could make a tradition entry for the crt with the H and V refresh raes
<wad> When I boot with the CRT attached, I get both displays, up to the point where I've logged in... then the laptop goes dark, and I have the CRT at 1280x1024. STRANGE!
<dr_willis> ive also noticed with external monitors - some times the pc/mb/bios/chipset try to  be 'smart' and do things what they think is the right way
<genii> wad: Then it would try to use highest common value both crt and lcd support
<wad> genii: I've already got that, I think.
<wad> I want a cloned display, same thing on both screens.
<wad> That's why I want 1400x1050 on the CRT.
<dr_willis> you are cloning a wide screen to a non wide screen? or was the LCD not wide screen?
<wad> No wideness here. :)
<dr_willis> that must be an Old laptop. :)
<wad> Naw, it's fairly newish.
<wad> dual-core CPU, 160GB HDD, 4 GB RAM.
<wad> Or maybe 2GB RAM...
<dr_willis> i dont even recall seeing any in stores lately thats not wide screen
<dr_willis> ive never had a CRT that could do  1400x1050  either
<wad> I think a CRT can do whatever you send it, as long as it's lower than the max.
<dr_willis> its possible its a limit of the video card that it cant do the higher res's with  2 moniotrs.
<wad> You can fiddle with the controls on the front of the monitor to correct the aspect ratio as needed.
<wad> dr_willis: That's a good point!
<dr_willis> wad,  well with some CRT's perhaps.. but i wouldent guarentee that.
 * wad nods.
<dr_willis> I dont even have a PC with a CRT any more
<wad> Yeah, yeah. But I do... I'm not as rich as you guys, able to afford the latest gear. :P
<dr_willis> and Most of those laptops /makers may make assumptions on  assuming the user will be attatching a projector to the external vga.
<wad> Should I start with the xorg.conf, you think?
<wad> I'm going to reboot.
<genii> wad: http://www.mepis.org/node/11112    has a bunch of what seem valid modelines for this monitor in the xorg.conf example
<genii> wad: One of which is: Modeline "1400x1050" 129 1400 1464 1656 1960 1050 1051 1054 1100 +HSync +VSync
<heapy> has anyone come across a signal 8 sigfpe error ? i got this when looking at ebay...
<dr_willis> ebay? You meay to say your browser crashed with that error while looking at ebay.com ?
<ICeBall> Quick question, is the new alpha able to run in mc virtual machine? I tried to start it and right after it loads hardware drivers, the screen goes green, then the screen messes up and freezes
<BluesKaj> alpha ?
<leandro_> Hi, I would like to change my keyboard layout. But not just on kde, onthe wholew system
<ICeBall> jaunty witht the new kde
<leandro_> How do I do that?
<ICeBall> kde 4.2 beta
<wad> I figured it out!
<Tm_T> ICeBall: FYI there's not much support in Jaunty yet
<wad> xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024
<wad> then xrandr -s 1400x1050
<ICeBall> @leandro go to control center and regional i think, w/e has the flag icon with it.
<leandro_> but I waqnbt that the change affects all the system
<leandro_> including coinsole
<leandro_> and kdm
<leandro_> I know how to change on kde, but I want ti change on the whole system
<ICeBall> Tm_T ty, another question, I had osx86 on my system, then installed windows in another partition, will gparted be able to recognize hfs?
<ICeBall> @leandro then you need to download a locolized version, or durring install choose youre language and keyboard layout, etc
<DaSkreech> ICeBall: #ubuntu+1
<ICeBall> DaSkreech: ty
<leandro_> yes... btu I changed my keyboad and don[ t want to reinstall the system
<DaSkreech> There should be a way to do that system wide I think
<DaSkreech> configs in /etc ?
<leandro_> I am pretty sure that there must be a way, but i do not know in which file
<ICeBall> Yeah, i think there is a eaier way though, i forget the pkg name, but something like langlib-xxx, where xxx is language
<ICeBall> i cant member though
<genii> !info language-selector-qt
<ubottu> language-selector-qt (source: language-selector): Language selector for Kubuntu Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.17 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB
 * genii brews a fresh batch of coffee
<genii> I think you may need as well language-support-<language-code>     possibly language-support-translations-<language-code>
<ICeBall> !info server
<ubottu> Package server does not exist in intrepid
<ICeBall> oops
<ICeBall> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 342 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<leandro_> xorg.conf for example do not have layout configured there
<ICeBall> What would work better as a work station including lampp, gnome or kde?
<ICeBall> or would it really matter?
<leandro_> Does anybody knows where xorg reads config for keybvoard layout
<ICeBall> !info xorg-config
<ubottu> Package xorg-config does not exist in intrepid
<genii> ICeBall: Doesn't really matter. Most real servers should actually run headless though
<ICeBall> genii: ty, yeah i know, but my teacher does not know linux well enough for that :P.
<genii> ICeBall: Then whatever desktop you like, with firefox so they have something familiar to use on whatever web control panels you install later
<wad> Yep, this works. I get 1400x1050 on both displays, cloned. :)
<wad> Thanks for your help, guys.
<wad> xarndr is the right tool.
<ICeBall> genii ok ty, and on the side, what is that thing called in gnome, its like that 3d box to switch between apps?
<genii> wad: Well, you did the figuring out part :)
<wad> Yeah, but you guys were great moral support. ;)
<genii> ICeBall: I think you mean "compiz" but not certain
<ICeBall> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ICeBall> genii: ok yeah, ty for the help
<genii> I have to go /away now,  I'll be /back in a couple-few hours
<ICeBall> genii: can you use compiz on kde?
<ICeBall> kk, cya
<genii> ICeBall: Not easily on the newer kde4
<ICeBall> but on 3?
<ghostcube> http://dot.kde.org/1170773239/1170778900/1170862970/1170863051/kcmphonon5.png  can anyone help me to get this in 8.10 ?
<ghostcube> what am i missing for jackd in source list
<ICeBall> ghostcube: what is exactly missing?
<ICeBall> or what do you want
<ghostcube> if i start jackd i cant see it in the xine phonon backend list as a available source
<ghostcube> and i dont know how to manage this here
<ICeBall> !info jakd
<ubottu> Package jakd does not exist in intrepid
<ICeBall> well thats now help :P
<ICeBall> no*
<ICeBall> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.109.2-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 412 kB
<ghostcube> i have the packages all works fine but i cant use this with phonon like on the screenshot
<ghostcube> and need to know what iam missing
<JontheEchidna> I think ubuntu disables the jack xine plugin
<ICeBall> OO, i think that its also youre sound card, i have the same one
<ICeBall> its a bogger sometimes
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, oh
<JontheEchidna> they did so to fix this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/203605
<ghostcube> :|
<mercutio22> hi. Whats the packager manager name for KDE4?
<JontheEchidna> mercutio22: adept
<mercutio22> JontheEchidna> where is it to be found?
<JontheEchidna> where in the menu?
<mercutio22> and the terminal app?
<JontheEchidna> konsole is the name of the terminal app
<JontheEchidna> both are in the "system" submenu
<mercutio22> JontheEchidna> I think I don't have it. Which packages do I have to install to have the regular KDE applications?
<kapono> anyone know how to work your pod tuch second gen on ubuntu?
<mercutio22> I think I am using metacity as my window manager in compiz, which is the KDE one?
<JontheEchidna> mercutio22: you're using intrepid, right? If so, installing kubuntu-desktop should give you a standard KDE4 install
<BattleStarJesus> How do I configure specific users to not be displayed on the login screen?
<DaSkreech> BattleStarJesus: From System Settings
<mercutio22> JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> mercutio22: you're welcome
<omwami> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DarkriftX> anyone here know where i could find a tutorial/guide on compiling mencoder from svn?
<DarkriftX> google isnt treating me well
<khakane> treat it like a prostitute
<DarkriftX> heh
<HappySmileMan> ....
<DarkriftX> all i get as resutls are "compiling ffmpeg" and if i use -ffmpeg, i get "compiling mplayer"
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: Why are you compiling ?
<DarkriftX> i was told to compile the latest mencoder for a script im running
<DarkriftX> well "compile svn mencoder" was what i was told
<david_edmundson> heh, how old was that document though....
<DarkriftX> wasnt a document
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DarkriftX> was someone telling me to do it
<DaSkreech> where did you get the script
<david_edmundson> DarkriftX: mencoder is part of mplayer (kinda)
<DaSkreech> and how old was it?
<administrator_> hey all
<DarkriftX> days old DaSkreech
<administrator_> having a pretty serious problem here...  adept throws a sig11 whenever i try to update repos
<DaSkreech> What do they need from the svn mencoder?
<DarkriftX> the script is to encode video for a device that is less than 2 months old
<DaSkreech> administrator_: do it from the command lin
<DaSkreech> +e
<administrator_> if i try to sudo apt-get update from the cli i get an error too
<DarkriftX> i have no idea, i just try to do as told so if it doesnt work its not my fault lol
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: ah that would be it
<administrator_> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get update, right?
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: sudo apt-get build-dep mencoder
<DaSkreech> administrator_: yes
<administrator_> DaSkreech: that throws a serious of errors about repos not being updated, signatures are invalid...  and tells me to run apt-get update again
<administrator_> *series of errors, i meant to say
<administrator_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release
<administrator_> etc
<administrator_> The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<administrator_> this *just* stopped working.  ive been using it as a termserver (ltsp) and everyone that uses it does so with restricted privileges so i dont see how its possible...
<DarkriftX> DaSkreech: done
<administrator_> the idea to reinstall adept crossed my mind, but i cant seem to install anything since the repos are out of date, creating a kind of chicken and egg problem
<DaSkreech> administrator_: The issue is beneath Adept
<DaSkreech> What happened before this
<DaSkreech> DarkriftX: pull the svn or latest tarball of mencoder
<administrator_> DaSkreech: absolutely nothing.  three people were using ltsp as restricted users
<ubuntu_> howdy.  how can i get the UUID of a drive?
<administrator_> ...  for a few weeks...  before that everything was fine..  seems the repos becoming outdated triggered this
<ubuntu_> (i'm trying to set up FSTAB)
<DaSkreech> administrator_: When did it start?
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DaSkreech> administrator_: What release is this? Hardy?
<ubuntu_> thanks DaSkreech
<administrator_> DaSkreech: yeah..  hardy is 8.04 right?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> well the repos are not outdated then it seems that your hard drive has forgotten the GPG signature of the repos
<DaSkreech> which could mean a few things
<DaSkreech> but lets do some tests first
<administrator_> DaSkreech: sure
<DaSkreech>  run sudo apt-get update with adept close and pastbin the poutput
<DaSkreech>  !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<administrator_> DaSkreech: you fixed it somehow...  i guess the 11th time was a charm
<administrator_> i tride an apt-get upgrade adept right before that (pulled out of my butt), maybe that fixed it somehow
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Danu> Hello i have a weird problem when i Try to search something in Google with Konqueror it doesn't open, just says : document html and ask me to save it or open with another browser :S
<ubuntu_> ok, next question... i'm editing menu.lst and i see the following for my main entry:  http://pastebin.ca/1301244
<ubuntu_> i don't remember there being a line for uuid before.... is that my problem?
<dr_willis> the newest grub stuff can use UUID.
<dr_willis> mine does look different.. but its from a upgrade, not clean install
<dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f60556362
<Danu> it's really strange :S what happen why doesn't open?
<administrator_> DaSkreech: thanks, gotta run
<Danu> And by the way, Mr. JontheEchidna Thank you so much, i finally solved the problem upgrading to KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> Whooo KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> Danu: great :)
<Danu> please anyone knows about this Konqueror stuff?
<DaSkreech> Which stuff?
<Danu> ok here i go again :  i have a weird problem when i Try to search something in Google with Konqueror it doesn't open, just says : document html and ask me to save it or open with another browser :S
<dr_willis> search something in Google with Konqueror  -> meaning you go to google.com and type in a seradh item?
<DaSkreech> Danu: gg: searchterms does that ?
<Dario_Andres> hi: do anyone knows if there are debug symbol packages for KDE 4.1.85 for Kubuntu PPA repo ?
<michi> does anybody here know, which driver i need for my gforce 4 mx 440?
<Danu> Mr. DaSkreech yes
<stdin> Dario_Andres: yes, the packages end in -dbg (eg: kdelibs5-dbg)
<DaSkreech> Dario_Andres: There should be just append -dbg to whatever package you want it for
<DaSkreech> michi: nv should work
<Dario_Andres> there aren't for me , just for an user asking for them in the KDE bugtracker :) ... he needs the kopete debug symbols.. are they build? is kdenetwork-dbg or kopete-dbg ?
<Dario_Andres> thanks in advice
<michi> how can i install it? the hardware manager does not work. no activation of the nv driver
<DaSkreech> kopete-dbg
<Dario_Andres> he said something like: Kubuntu 8.10 updated via PPA.
<Dario_Andres> The dbgsym package is only for KDE4.1.2
<Dario_Andres> maybe he doesn't have the proper repo activated...
<genii> Danu: In Konq if you go to Settings...   Does Save View Profile       say "Web Browsing" or instead, "File Management"         ?
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: that's correct isn't it? 4.2 packages should all have a dbg package ?
<JontheEchidna> it's per-module
<JontheEchidna> kdenetwork-dbg
<JontheEchidna> etc
<Dario_Andres> JontheEchidna: thankyou very much :)
<JontheEchidna> Dario_Andres: You're welcome
<Dario_Andres> :)
<Danu> Mr. genii what?
<JontheEchidna> Dario_Andres: Oh, I've seen you at b.k.o
<DaSkreech> Ah
<JontheEchidna> keep up the good triaging work :)
<genii> Danu: In Konqueror, When you click on where it says "Settings" across the top. The submenu opens. One of the items onthe submenu says either: Save View Profile "Web Browsing"  or else: Save View PRofile "File Management"               which one does it say?
<Dario_Andres> JontheEchidna: oh, thanks, we are at report-cleaning frenzy there :P
 * DaSkreech hugs Dario_Andres
<Dario_Andres> why so much love? :D
<IceBall> Quick question, when i try to load the live cd, it goes through the loading bar, then it goes to a black screen that prints out I/O buffer error, and gives sector numbers over and over again?
<DaSkreech> Dario_Andres: Entomophobia ?
<DaSkreech> IceBall:
<Danu> Mr. genii Web Browsing
<DaSkreech> your Cd is either screwed or your Cd Driver doesn't like the kernel
<IceBall> hmm, if i run the cd test will it tell me?
<michi> which nv driver do i need for my 3d support? nvidia-glx-96,  nvidia-glx-71,  nvidia-glx-177, or  nvidia-glx-173?
<Dario_Andres> DaSkreech: I had to look at the translator and then the dictionary to enjoy your comment T_T ... thanks :D
<DaSkreech> Dario_Andres: We don't like bugs :)
<DaSkreech> IceBall: Something like that :)
<IceBall> DaSkreech ok ty
<DaSkreech> michi: 173 i think
<michi> 137 for gforce 4 mx 440?
<Danu> Mr. genii it says Web Browsing
<genii> Danu: OK, thanks
<Danu> this is so weird!
<DaSkreech> Danu: Shift button not stuck?
<Danu> :S
<Szadek> Kubuntu experimental repo doesnt update so long time ... its only beeing updated on beta3 possibly ? neon project may be too unstable for my taste ............
<DaSkreech> michi: Sounds more reasonable
<genii> Danu: Perhaps try the steps outlined in post number 4 of here: http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?showtopic=10709
<DaSkreech> Szadek: Neon or the beta reo ?
<Szadek> the beta ! neon is maybe ( i dont have feedback from who uses ) unstable .
<DaSkreech> Szadek: new one ships this week you will have an update very shortly
<Danu> i'll be right back
<Szadek> ohh kool then =) .I like to see how it is going the progress ... but i dont want my desktop to be crashing every single action i do , thats why i dont use neon packages .
<Szadek> thanks DaSkreech
<Szadek> for the info =)
<DaSkreech> Szadek: ha ha you know that they have been in bugfix mode for a while right?
<Szadek> rihgt
<Szadek> right*
<DaSkreech> So if anything neon should be more stable
<Szadek> i like to see that progress ... not talking about new stuff =)
<Szadek> maybe
<Szadek> or maybe not i just dont know
<Szadek> like i said i have no feedback from the people using neon
<DaSkreech> In any case you should have RC within a week
<DaSkreech> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<DaSkreech> Then two weeks later Final
<DaSkreech> Followed each month by more bugfixes
<DaSkreech> Really at that point you'd want to jump off neon as they are now in break stuff like crazy mode :)
<jennifer> hey folks
<jennifer> i have a bit of a problem acessing a certain website which up until three days ago I never had an issue with
<faileas> DaSkreech: i assume you just remove the repos and update to 'jump off'? ;p
<faileas> and wait for the official ones to catch up?
<jennifer> i've tried everything from pinging it to re installing Firefox yet nothing seems to work
<DaSkreech> Which site?
<dr_willis> could be a site/server issue ?
<DaSkreech> faileas: Yeah shut them off like a day or so before
<DaSkreech> Well before the tag
<DaSkreech> The final package would be a higher build number than yours so you update to final
<jennifer> fringe-forum.com
<DaSkreech> works here
<jennifer> i haven't been banned or anything from that site
<DaSkreech> what do you see when you go there?
<jennifer> it never loads; i type in the address and the page never loads
<jennifer> so i go to another browser, same thing
<jennifer> sometimes i able to get onto the site but when i go to log in; it takes me to the 'Thanks for logging in' screen and is suppose to redirect me. Even when I click the button to do so; it never loads
<DaSkreech> So it loads up?
<DaSkreech> Dump your cookies I would guess
<jennifer> i have tried that
<jennifer> nothing works
<jennifer> is there some command that i could use in Konsole to bypass this issue?
<Adola> Kopete won't tell me I'm spelling words wrong anymore.  And, I know I still suck just as bad at it.
<dr_willis> http://fringe-forum.com/forums/index.php
<dr_willis> works here. under FF/windows vista at least :)
<jennifer> i just have linux OS
<jennifer> i havent changed anything to my comp and up to three days ago everything was fine.
<DaSkreech> Adola: What version of KDe ?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Tried it in Konqui?
<dirk_> does anyone else here have trouble using comcast for apt-get?
<jennifer> yeah but the page doesnt load all the way
<Adola> DaSkreech: 4.1
<DaSkreech> Adola: 4.2 fixes that
<DaSkreech> Erm? all the way?
<jennifer> it gives me on the bottom of the page; fringe-forum.com contacted, waiting for reply
<Adola> DaSkreech: It was working, just yesterday, I'm not sure what I may have done.  But, it doesn't "underline" words that aren't spelled right now.  Is there nothing I can do aside from upgrading?  (I'm on Dial-up, that's not so easy you know)
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Works fine here
<DaSkreech> try from konsole w3m http://fringe-forum.com/forums/index.php
<jennifer> could i have a bug or something in Firefox
<jennifer> how do i do that
<DaSkreech> Adola: Oh I thought you meant it never did it there is a Spelling button you click to start it again
<jennifer> konsole w3m
<Adola> DaSkreech: Just figured it out thanks to someone in #kopete.  It was a simple rightclick.
<DaSkreech> jennifer: in konsole type w3m fringe-forum.com
<DaSkreech> Adola: Right that was it
<Adola> Thank you!
<jennifer> ok
<jennifer> wow
<jennifer> that works
<jennifer> but i cant do anything
<DaSkreech> jennifer: ok so it's not your computer IP that's messing it up
<wesley> How can i check which gma driver i am using ?
<jennifer> what is this page i am looking at?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: It's the forum
<DaSkreech> It's a terminal based web browser I use it when i need to browse through something fast
<DaSkreech> i.e. Without loading flash java or images
<jennifer> well i would like to do it the old way so how can i fix it?
<jennifer> get a new web browser?
#kubuntu 2009-01-07
<DaSkreech> jennifer: no just need to fix your old one I guess ;)
<DaSkreech> jennifer: did you try a new FF profile ?
<jennifer> yeah and that worked fine for a few times. But when i logged out and logged back in; same problem popped up
<wesley> i have kde4.2 Rc
<arrrghhh> so i tried to upgrade 4.1 to 4.2...
<arrrghhh> and now 4.1 is borked.
<jennifer> could it have something to do with getting a corupt file from my adept manager
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Well you shouldn't have 4.1
<arrrghhh> is it better to just do a complete kubuntu reinstall?
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, why?
<wesley> i am using kde-nightly, and its now 4.2 rc
<DaSkreech> wesley: Your driver has nothing to do with KDE
<arrrghhh> 4.2 rc was scheduled for release today.
<DaSkreech> Umm
<jennifer> i am able to download files but when it goes to unpack them; i get a load error or something
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> said who?
<wesley> DaSkreech you know which drivr i have ?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Hmm ? What upacking ?
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, so why shouldn't i have 4.1?
<DaSkreech> wesley: No I would guess if it's a driver then lsmod would show ou
<DaSkreech> you
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: You just said you upgraded to 4.2
<jennifer> hang on i'll get the message in a second
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, well i tried.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: How? what were you following ?
<arrrghhh> it didn't complete the upgrade, and not even a dpkg-reconfigure -a fixed it.
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, there's directions on kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> Ok and you are on intreprid ?
<arrrghhh> yeppers
<wesley> Okay lol, the bug i reported is fixed within 2 hours
<jennifer> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: what package broke?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Umm ok what command is this from ?
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, at this point i'm not even sure.
<wesley> DaSkreech i tested my vga on 7.10 8.04 and 8.10 with glxgears and i am getting higher framerates with glxgears in ubuntu 7.10
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see
<arrrghhh> ok
<DaSkreech> glxgears is not a benchmark
<jennifer> it said that it crashed because of a SIGABRT
<DaSkreech> jennifer: you pressed ctrl+c
<wesley> But on 7.10 and 8.04 it uses vesa driver and not intel, and thats kind of strange
<DaSkreech> Signal Abort
<arrrghhh> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<DaSkreech> run that with a sudo
<arrrghhh> i tried running that, and it went thru a lot of crap and didn't finish.
<arrrghhh> i'll try it again
<jennifer> what does Ctrl + C do
<arrrghhh> cancels the operation usually
<DaSkreech> jennifer: abort
<arrrghhh> it also copies
<arrrghhh> if you're not in a console
<jennifer> ummm ok
<wesley> whats S3TC ?
<arrrghhh> ctrl-c?  copy?
<DaSkreech> S3 texture compression
<DaSkreech> Or the reason that S3 still exists today
<jennifer> i am trying sea monkey
<DaSkreech> jennifer: what command was that error from?
<DaSkreech> Ok
<arrrghhh> Unknown media type in type 'interface/x-winamp-skin' - i get a lot of those unknown media types
<wesley> is that better S3?
<jennifer> i dont know and i am havin the same issue on this browser
<arrrghhh> jennifer, sea monkey is pretty much firefox...  just older and has more features, like the old netscape.
<arrrghhh> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<arrrghhh> i get that, and a bunch of those media type unknown error.s
<jennifer> so what do i try to get IE7 instead b/c Firefox isnt loading that site
<arrrghhh> jennifer, ie7?  on linux?
<jennifer> someone told me that i could install it on here
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> like m$ would want that to happen
<arrrghhh> have you tried opera?
<jennifer> i am just ticked off and no not yet
<arrrghhh> i don't even know what the problem is
<DaSkreech> wesley: S3 is acompany S3TC is an algorithim made by the company S3
<jennifer> i can load every freaking site but FF and i am really getting ticked.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Your filetypes needs to be regenerated?
<DaSkreech> ie4linux.com
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, beats the heck outta me
<arrrghhh> and ie4... bleck.
<arrrghhh> ie6 is bad lol
<DaSkreech> ie for linux ;-P
<arrrghhh> jennifer, you can load every site but FF?
<jennifer> yep
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, yea, it's hilarous.
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Hold up you can't load mozilla.org ?
<arrrghhh> jennifer, so you can't load the firefox main website?!?
<jennifer> i can on Firefox 2 but on the new one; it says not connected to the internet
<jennifer> a page load error
<arrrghhh> are you behind a proxy?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<arrrghhh> check your network settings in ff2
<wesley> DaSkreech is there a program where i can change vga drivers ? KDE4.2 doesnt include it
<jennifer> i have, everything is set to default
<DaSkreech> wesley: Umm I can't think of any off the top of my head
<DaSkreech> jennifer: in both?
 * djdarkman has no more energy drink left.... :(
<wesley> because i am not sure if kubuntu is using the intel driver and not the vesa
<jennifer> no just the new firefox
<arrrghhh> jennifer, well check the one that works and compare it...
<jennifer> ok how do i check my network settings in Firefox 2
<arrrghhh> uhm prefs advanced network?
<jennifer> sometimes i can load FF on firefox 2 but not firefox 3 and vice versa
<arrrghhh> you're not making sense.
<DaSkreech> jennifer: The old one has changed settings from the default ?
<DaSkreech> wesley: try typing xrandr in the konsole
<arrrghhh> if ff2 is working, then there is a config issue with ff3.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Could be a routing error in her network
<DaSkreech> jennifer: So this isn't just with a few sites it's with all sites ?
<arrrghhh> i guess but if ff2 works then...
<jennifer> no i am only have issues with one site
<jennifer> fringe-forum.com
<DaSkreech> you've told me two
<jennifer> no only with one site
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/101388/ this is what i get
<arrrghhh> fringe-forum.com works for me
<jennifer> i am looking at my connection settings in firefox 2; it is set to direct connection to the internet
<arrrghhh> in ff 3.0.5.  so there's some config issue with ff or some issue in your network.
<jennifer> i have Sprint as my internet service provider
<jennifer> i called them up; they said that it is nothing on their end
<DaSkreech> faileas: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/42-rcs-tagged-trunk-is-now-43.html
<arrrghhh> jennifer, it's probably not your isp.  i was saying YOUR network.
<jennifer> how when i havent made any changes
<DaSkreech> jennifer: How is your computer connected to the modem?
<DaSkreech> Through a router?
<wesley> DaSkreech i already read then, i reading the planet everday
<jennifer> i have a sprint mobile broandband connection card
<DaSkreech> wesley: Hmm ?
<arrrghhh> just because you haven't made any changes doesn't mean changes haven't occured (hardware, etc).  but, if ff2 ALWAYS works and ff3 NEVER works then it's a config issue with ff3!
<jennifer> which is linked to the third line in my dad's plan
<wesley> www.planetkde.org
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: In any case what happened with dpkg command ?
<szrhawaii> Does anyone know of a program style like KXdocker for kde 4
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, looks like it failed.  i don't see how or why.  it asked me a TON of questions.
<wesley> szrhawaii look on kde-look.org there´s a plasmoid being develop
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: jennifer said sometimes FF2 works and FF3 doesn't sometimes FF3 works and FF2 doesn't
<arrrghhh> the last error was something about flash plugin for ff not working.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Wht questions ?
<szrhawaii> what is the name
<DaSkreech> Run it again
<jennifer> im going to delete FF3
<szrhawaii> whats the name wesley
<DaSkreech> jennifer: --purge it
<DaSkreech> jennifer: apt-get remove firefox --purge
<arrrghhh> it asked me a ton.  like keyboard layout, whether i want home directories viewable by all, locale, etc
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Woah what?
<wesley> szrhawaii something with dock, enough searhing kde-look
<DaSkreech> did you upgrade to a new version of kubuntu ?
<arrrghhh> no i don't think so...
<arrrghhh> all i did was "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<szrhawaii> why would i go to kde-look for a program
<szrhawaii> im at kde-apps
<wesley> its a plasmoid
<jennifer> its not lettin me do that
<wesley> you wont find it at kde-apps
<ralpho> er whats a plasmoid
<wesley> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<wesley> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<wesley> wtf
<jennifer> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jennifer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<arrrghhh> jennifer, do you have a package manager running?
<wesley> it doesnt know anything about plasmoids
<jennifer> no i closed it out
<jennifer> brb
<arrrghhh> jennifer, something still has a lock on your dpkg.
<DaSkreech> jennifer: you have something else running ?
<wesley> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/PeachyDock?content=78494
<DaSkreech> with a package manager?
<jennifer> just the internet and messenger
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> adept fix
<DaSkreech> !adept fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<szrhawaii> wesley is kooldock a decent program
<DaSkreech> Run that command ^^^
<wesley> szrhawaii the link is a dock for kde4
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, not me?
<wesley> szrhawaii, buy a mac
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: no jennifer
<jennifer> ok it worked
<arrrghhh> figured.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: ok You are not supposed to get messages like that just for installing KDE
<szrhawaii> im not trying to buy a mac
<arrrghhh> hrm.  i don't know what to do.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Run the dpkg again and paste bin the errors
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, tell me about it.  that's why i'm wondering if something is really hosed & if it would just be easier to reinstall kubuntu
<szrhawaii> im trying to see something but your no help since only plasmoids are there and im looking for a program which has nothing to do with a look
<wesley> docks on linux arent that great, maby you have luck with peachdock
<szrhawaii> whats peachdock
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: You are mixing up plasmoids and themes
<DaSkreech> Themes are look Plasmoids are functions
<wesley> thanks
<DaSkreech> !info peachdock
<ubottu> Package peachdock does not exist in intrepid
<szrhawaii> im just looking for the program to see what and how they compiled it
<DaSkreech> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<DaSkreech> !docks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks
<DaSkreech> !info cooldock
<ubottu> Package cooldock does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Hmm :-/
<dr_willis> !docks
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, http://pastebin.com/d937a374 - there's the entire console output of dpkg-reconfigure -a
<wesley> szrhawaii ive tried using docks in kde4 but they either dont work, or not good config able
<szrhawaii> i only like the raising of the icon style and trying to figure the coding and the way they comiled that part
<szrhawaii> i really dont care to much for docks myself
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<wesley> you could make a second panel orso? stuff some icons in it ?
<arrrghhh> k
<szrhawaii> no
<arrrghhh> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ramin> Hi folks, Can I ask dummy linux questions here?
<szrhawaii> dont want a second panel or a dock
<dr_willis> ramin,  sure..
<szrhawaii> just want to see the programs internals
<dr_willis> ramin,  the worse we can do is give you a URL to read  :)
<arrrghhh> k i ran that command
<arrrghhh> it's uninstalling flash i think
<ramin> I want to know which version of the Boost package is installed on my system
<jennifer> ok so now what do i do to purge firefox 3?
<dr_willis> Boost? never heard of it..
<dr_willis> !info boost
<ubottu> Package boost does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Right when that's done run the dpkg again
<wesley> szrhawaii then just look on kde-look, by plasmoids and karamba
<arrrghhh> it's doing the update/dist-upgrade now.
<szrhawaii> but they really dont have the raise up and down look im looking for
<ramin> it's libboost I believe
<dr_willis> ramin,  fire up synaptic - search for it.. and look at the details
<arrrghhh> wow looks like it finished
<arrrghhh> reboot!  brb
<ramin> @dr_willis where was this synaptic thing?
<jennifer> where do i go from there...i entered that command and now how do i purge firefox?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Which command? sorry doing a few things right now
<wesley> DaSkreech kde4.2 rc is really better
<jennifer> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a                                                               »
<DaSkreech> It is
<DaSkreech> jennifer: ah sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge
<arrrghhh> k looks good
<jennifer> it gives me the same message
<arrrghhh> now to try the 4.2 update again :S
<jennifer> permission denied
<DaSkreech> jennifer: same error? that something is using the database ?
<jennifer> it asks me 'are you root?"
<ramin> could anybody help me? I just did sudo apt-get install libboost.*-dev libboost-doc libboost.*1.34.1
<khakane> jennifer: well are you?
<ramin> but I couldn't find it on my system
<jennifer> yes
<arrrghhh> jennifer, are you sure?
<arrrghhh> it wouldn't ask if you were root if you were... no offense.
 * khakane nods
<jennifer> well how the hell would i know
<khakane> by typing sudo first
<DaSkreech> jennifer: did you put sudo in front of the command ?
<crimsun> ramin: find what precisely on your system?
<jennifer> i got it
<khakane> how does it feel to be root
<khakane> ;)
<ramin> kubuntu
<wesley> Juk bug is still not fixed
<jennifer> it didnt work...error processing
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, so i did the update again, and i get this - http://pastebin.com/d69feb01
<crimsun> ramin: err, you can't find "kubuntu"?
<ramin> Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<ramin> this is my system
<ramin> I can't find the library that I just installed
<ramin> libboos
<ramin> I did it using apt-get
<crimsun> ramin: they're in /usr/include/boost/
<jennifer> http://pastebin.com/m2114bb86
<crimsun> ramin: (well, the headers are. the shared libs are in /usr/lib/)
<genii> !info boost-build
<ubottu> boost-build (source: boost-build): cross-platform build system for C++ projects. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-m12-2 (intrepid), package size 356 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<arrrghhh> jennifer, why the heck do you use clamav?
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: be nice
<khakane> and there are other packages that have not been configgured
<arrrghhh> no really?
<arrrghhh> i'm not trying to be mean
<DaSkreech> Well ask questions in a nice way
<jennifer> what is it?
<ramin> thanks! you guys are great
<DaSkreech> jennifer: It's an antivirus for Windows
<khakane> jennifer: i would apt-get remove havp
<DaSkreech> khakane: Agreed
<jennifer> ok
<khakane> and then try again with removing firefox
<arrrghhh> sorry i'm a little blunt.
<arrrghhh> which is why i work in IT.
<arrrghhh> ;)
<DaSkreech> I realise which is why I'm telling you to be nice
<jennifer> i didnt know i had it
<DaSkreech> jennifer: apparently :)
<jennifer> ok its removed
<arrrghhh> i'll try :D
<jennifer> now try to remove firefox
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: This is a forum where people are not confident in asking for help. You are trying to assist them but doing so in a way that scares them doesn't help anyone's intentions
<jennifer> well ir worked
<jennifer> it
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: How's that install working?
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, yea, which is the main reason people don't like trying to get help in these linux channels.
<arrrghhh> well i did another update
<arrrghhh> looks like it finished!
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Don't make it worse :) make it better
<arrrghhh> still says i have one package to update...
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Run it again then
<jennifer> whats x11proto-core-dev ?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: A devlopers package if you are coding for X11
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, gwenview has been kept back.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: No reason ?
 * genii feeds DaSkreech a cookie
<DaSkreech> Aww Gwenview is really nice
<jennifer> i dont even know what it is so should i delete it?
 * DaSkreech wags his tail
<arrrghhh> i don't need it.
<wesley> git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel how do i get that inside ?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: If you like. It won't assist you or harm you
<arrrghhh> and it didn't seem to give a reason
<DaSkreech> genii: help wesley
<genii> jennifer: It's not needed unless you're programming something that needs it
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: but .... it's nice :(
<arrrghhh> jennifer, essentially it's something that is for developers only
<wesley> git-core ?
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, i like picasa :D
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: 3 ?
<wesley> and then git git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel  ?
<arrrghhh> yes picasa 3
<genii> wesley: You will have problems if you try to compile the souce code from there
<jennifer> okay well thats taken care of now how to fix the site problem
<wesley> ow and if i pick the for normal users ?
<arrrghhh> brb, gonna try kde again.
<DaSkreech> jennifer: I still have no idea why that one site isn't working How reliably does it not work?
<genii> wesley: Have you tried yet instead adding the deb-src line for a later *buntu version then get/build xserver-xorg-video-intel       ?
<wesley> Your item cleared customs in NETHERLANDS at 7:13 PM on January 6, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.   FINALLY Gives some Kriek to DaSkreech and genii
<arrrghhh> well it looks pretty different
<arrrghhh> so i'm assuming it's 4.2 :D
<jennifer> i've never had issues with it
<wesley> genii now can you give that deb-src
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: In anything but Konversation try help _> About KDE
<DaSkreech> jennifer: yes but since 3 days ago you have never been able to get on?
<arrrghhh> lol xchat es no kde app :P
<jennifer> i've had issues getting on. As soon as i go to log in..it messes my computer up
<arrrghhh> 4.1.85 (4.2 beta 2) evidently
<arrrghhh> i was hopin for the rc, oh well.
<wesley> doesnt anyone want to port amarok 1 to kde4
<genii> wesley: Which kubuntu are you currently on?
<wesley> 8.10
<crimsun> are you serious about backporting amarok1 to kde4?
<crimsun> amarok1 seems quite unmaintained
<wesley> yeah, its better then 2
<arrrghhh> wesley, why?  amarok 2 is sweet.
<crimsun> s/back/forward/
<arrrghhh> i guess to each his own lol
<wesley> to bugged, and the gui, doesnt look nice
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: No RC
<DaSkreech> as yet
<arrrghhh> i thought that was today?
<genii> wesley: Then add to /etc/apt/sources.list a line:  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted universe multiverse
<DaSkreech> crimsun: That's a forward port
<genii> wesley: You might want countrycode in there as well
<DaSkreech> Ah right :)
<crimsun> DaSkreech: yes, note the regexp =)
<DaSkreech> wesley: It's a .0 release and the UI isn't final
<wesley> okay, because on moment i dont like how it looks, but i was joking about porting 1
<wesley> genii why add my land code ?
<wesley> btw thats nl
<genii> wesley: Will likely be a faster mirror is why
<arrrghhh> if you get a mirror closer to you, chances are it'll be faster.
<genii> wesley: That is if they have the jaunty on it yet
<wesley> they have
<wesley> its nl
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, i thought rc1 for kde4.2 was out today?
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: nope
<wesley> arrrghhh not its tagged ( the trunk is rc now )
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i thought i read that on the schedule.  those change tho ;)
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/42-rcs-tagged-trunk-is-now-43.html
<jennifer> well i dunno what to do
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: Nope just attached the right date to the wrong thing
<jennifer> maybe its the site itself when i go to log onto that account
<arrrghhh> lol i see
<DaSkreech> jennifer: what happens when you go to it?
<arrrghhh> jennifer, and if it's ONLY that ONE page... it's probably the website.
<genii> wesley: Then make sure you have build-essential installed. Then do an   apt-get source xserver-xorg-video-intel  (somewhere under your home dir)  then cd xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4.1         then the usual configure/make/make install    or so
<wesley> okay :)
<jennifer> i go onto the site and login. it says thanks for loggin in and the page will redirect u
<jennifer> it never does
<wesley> i have build things default, because i need to compile my wlan
<arrrghhh> jennifer, do they have a link to click if the page doesn't automatically redirect you?
<wesley> fedora has it working my wlan, but i didnt like fedora i always come back by kubunty
<arrrghhh> they _all_ have in my personal experience
<jennifer> yes
<jennifer> i click it an nothing happens
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> no popups blocked?
<wesley> hope i can build tomorrow my mini itx with kde4 on it
<DaSkreech> jennifer: where does it normally redirect you to?
<DaSkreech> what URL ?
<arrrghhh> jennifer, well there's one sure-fire way to rule out FF problems.  try opera!
<arrrghhh> probably still fringe-forums.com
<jennifer> how do i get it
<arrrghhh> jennifer, opera.com.  grab the .deb for ubuntu.
<wesley> how the support on atom 330 dual core ?
<jennifer> http://fringe-forum.com/forums/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1231290167-e2918d80b181ea8f8643a342f43ca4acc4b788a5
<arrrghhh> double click and install.  i don't know if it's in the repo.s
<sztomi> Hi. Does a port of oxygen theme for kde3 exist?
<wesley> going have my first dual core machine and it only uses 8 wat
<wesley> sztomi yes
<DaSkreech> I don't know it works here :(
<dr_willis> sztomi,  i belive ive seen them on kde-look.org
<sztomi> I keep looking :)
<jennifer> do i need to dwnload the package in TAR.GZ format
<DaSkreech> jennifer: deb if possible
<sztomi> only icon themes I see
<jennifer> ok
<arrrghhh> jennifer, don't take this the wrong way, but what made you try linux?
<wesley> checking for DRM... configure: error: Package requirements (libdrm >= 2.4.0)were not met:  genii
<wesley> !libdrm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdrm
<jennifer> windows xp crashed my computer twice
<arrrghhh> jennifer, noble of you to try linux.  i hope you stick with it, it's a steep learning curve but well worth it!
<wesley> i have photo from my notebook when it had a bluescreen of dead
<sztomi> jennifer: you are lucky. I happened ONLY twice
<sztomi> :Ö
<DaSkreech> !find libdrm
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-dev, libdrm2, libdrm2-dbg, libdrmaa-dev, libdrmaa1.0
<DaSkreech> !info libdrm2
<ubottu> libdrm2 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.1-0build1 (intrepid), package size 253 kB, installed size 324 kB
<wesley> is kubuntu working on adept ?
<genii> wesley: You may have to d/l the source of each dependency as it comes up. This is the drawback of doing it this way
<DaSkreech> wesley: no It's a dead project as of jaunty
<wesley> ow, whats going be the next package manager /
<DaSkreech> jennifer: You have a deb file?
<DaSkreech>  kpackagekit
<jennifer> yes
<genii> I hope not CNR
<genii> DaSkreech: Whew
<wesley> oh lol it was slow on fedora kpackagekit
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, so adept is not being used in jaunty?
<arrrghhh> i've never used kpackagekit...
<DaSkreech> jennifer: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/opera.deb
<arrrghhh> lol ubuntu i don't think would EVER use cnr
<wesley> looks good, but was kind of slow on fedora
<arrrghhh> is gdebi a gnome thing?
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: You can use it in Ubuntu right now
<wesley> kpackagekit looks better then adept
<DaSkreech>  I liked adept :(
<DaSkreech>  Debtags ftw
<wesley> me to
<wesley> adept kde3 was the best
<DaSkreech> I know
<arrrghhh> adept kde4 kinda sucks...
<wesley> that kde4 version is dumb
<DaSkreech> The authour couldn't maintain it though
<jennifer> its automaticly doing so
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: He wrote that in a few days from scratch to have it in time for the KDE4 launch
<wesley> if i typ vlc it doesnt find vlc
<DaSkreech> asa favour since he doesn't use Kubuntu
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, wow really?  adept was being managed by one person?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: Sweet :)
<wesley> but if i typ vlc player then its find vlc
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> He put real life stuff on hold so that Adept would have something the worked by the time kubuntu shipped
<arrrghhh> jeebus
<jennifer> thats weird
<DaSkreech> http://web.mornfall.net/blog/farewell__44___adept.html
<jennifer> it said it installed when im not seeing anything
<DaSkreech> jennifer: not seeing anything ?
<arrrghhh> jennifer, k-menu -> internet -> opera
<jennifer> its not showing up
<jennifer> i may have to reboot
<jennifer> brb
<arrrghhh> no...
<jennifer> huh
<arrrghhh> that's the thing with linux
<arrrghhh> the _only_ time you should have to reboot the computer (completely) is with a kernel update.
<wesley> so the adept inventor leaves kde ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> jennifer: alt+F2 -> opera
<wesley> is he still devolping free software then ?
<DaSkreech> possibly
<DaSkreech> but he's very swamped with his real life
<DaSkreech> If he has time I do not doubt that he will return to KDE work
<arrrghhh> a programmer with a real life?  no...
<arrrghhh> lol
<wesley> i wish i could devolp for kde
<jennifer> it didnt work
<jennifer> i went to install it and nadda
<DaSkreech> He's online now if you would like to say something to hime
<DaSkreech> jennifer: how did you install ?
<DaSkreech> wesley: What prevents you?
<wesley> arrghhh they have to wifes and maby kids ( You  think a dev doesnt want those things )
<jennifer> the file is on my desktop so i click it. then click the install button
<DaSkreech> oh ok :)
<arrrghhh> wesley, joking...
<wesley> DaSkreech its hard, if i see al those lines ( Which maby isnt that hard if you learn, but i dont get it really how ypu do that make a app
<dr_willis> what are we installing? i missed it...
<dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> opera
<DaSkreech> from opera's site
<DaSkreech> they deb it up it seems
<Chris47> Where we can get the list of driver wifi updated in 2.6.28 ^
<Chris47> ?
<dr_willis> i just do a 'sudo dpkg -i operawhatever.deb'
<DaSkreech> wesley: ha ha those lines are an app :)
<dr_willis> I was thinking they had a EULA you had to agree to.
<DaSkreech> Chris47: kernel.org
<DaSkreech> Or kerneltrap.org
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> maybe
<DaSkreech> does the kdebi have a  confirmation dialog?
<DaSkreech> jennifer: whats the name of the file ?
<wesley> DaSkreech yeah i know that, and i know that you can take part of codes in you app, but it looks so complecated
<dr_willis> heh -  the opers  download is 'file not found' here for me on ubuntu
<DaSkreech> wesley: well it depends on your mindset. There are many things that you can do without coding to help KDE though
<wesley> I bug already
<jennifer> opera_9.63.2474.gcc4.qt3_i386
<DaSkreech> jennifer: .deb ?
<jennifer> yes
<DaSkreech> jennifer: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/opera_9.63.2474.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb
<wesley> so i did the make install stuff and like, so i bet if i wanna see effects i should restart xserver ?
<kk> test
<DaSkreech> yo uten
<DaSkreech> !test | kk
<ubottu> kk: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<genii> wesley: You might also want to run depmod
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/101403/
<jennifer> that worked
<jennifer> brb
<wesley> what does depmod ?
<genii> wesley: Adds the driver you just made to the list of ones it knows about
<sztomi> does any one know of a theme for kde3, kde4 AND gtk2, which is the same for all of them, and isn't qtcurve (which I dislike:P)
<dr_willis> plastik   perhaps
<wesley> oh okay, i hope it worked
<sztomi> I'll check it out thx
<jennifer> it doesnt work
<dr_willis> !dosentwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosentwork
<dr_willis> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jennifer> it take me through but gives me a blank page
<dr_willis> clarify a bit more?
<arrrghhh> jennifer, i think that confirms it's the site.
<jennifer> well then there's nothing else i can do until the admin fixes it
<wesley> genii that source contained updated drivers ofcourse ? Are intel issues fixed? there was a bug that made the fps slow
<wesley> 9.04 is not is it ?
<genii> wesley: 1) As updated as you can get without going tortuous way of compiling bleeding edge from Xorg itself (after adapting libs etc for *buntu)  2) Dunno
<wesley> going restart
<jennifer> thanks y'all for the help
<Danu> Hello there's a script for Amarok 2 to know what are you listening?
<Danu> i mean, in irc for example the /media
<wesley> so i am back, and kde4.2 is lookinh amazing
<khakane> yup
<arrrghhh> 4.2 is a vast improvement over 4.1
<frogonwheels> wesley: certainly its starting to live up to the promise of 4.0
<arrrghhh> lol yea
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: love the nick
<arrrghhh> i'm excited for the final release
<arrrghhh> frogonwheels, lol not sure what to make of yours.  i've had this handle for about 10 years now!
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: even better. Yay for tab completion.
<arrrghhh> lol
<wesley> but there are still regression problems and stuff but further it looks good, only kwin may be a bit faster sometimes i believe
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: and the chances of somebody typing arrghghhh and getting the exact combination is quite remote - brilliant
<arrrghhh> indeed.  like the symmetry too?
<arrrghhh> i've been a nerd all my life ;)
<frogonwheels> yes
<frogonwheels> One area I wish there would be improvements on is handling multiple screens with the xrandr integration
 * frogonwheels should probably get off his butt and log stuff.
<wesley> that still sucks if it are 2 different sizes
<frogonwheels> wesley: well for me - even just getting 2 screens sucks. possibly an ATI driver issue.
<arrrghhh> once i got a new monitor & the nvidia driver setup my separate x-screen setup worked!
<wesley> frogonwheels no worry i bet more then enough people are bugging on it
<frogonwheels> wesley: oh - and restoring from fullscreen apps.. now THAT sux
<wesley> alt f3
<frogonwheels> wesley: nah - it doesn't restore the screen properly.
<frogonwheels> wesley: it screws up all the regions totally.
<frogonwheels> you get two viewports onto a virtual screen space.. but they overlap and are back-to-front and don't quite cover the full virtual space.
<wesley> can be, dont know that
<arrrghhh> do you use twinview frogonwheels ?
<frogonwheels> .. usually have to log out , restart X server, log back in.
<frogonwheels> nope
<frogonwheels> googling now
<arrrghhh> frogonwheels, it's either twinview or separate x screens.
<arrrghhh> depending on how you want the monitors to interace.
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> interact
<frogonwheels> oh no - ATI - so not nVideo.. mergedFB
<frogonwheels> nVidea
<frogonwheels> argh
<frogonwheels> lol
<Danu> please an script for irc of Amarok2 (/media, what are you listening)
<arrrghhh> i didn't realize the terminology would be different!
<wesley> i have Intel onboard
<arrrghhh> i thought twinview/separate X screen thing was an X11 thing not an nvidia thing.
<arrrghhh> wesley, how do you have two monitors with a single head?
<frogonwheels> huh.. from ubuntuforums :  HowTo: Dual Monitors (Xinerama/TwinView/MergedFB)
<wesley> i have a vga port on my note book
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: Xinerama is the X11 thing...
<arrrghhh> frogonwheels, i see.
<arrrghhh> wesley, ah, didn't realize it was a laptop.  that changes things.
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: sounds like TwinView and MergedFB are the emulation layers for Xinerama extensions for nvidia/ati respectively
<claudia_> ciao
<claudia_> ````````````
<arrrghhh> frogonwheels, interesting.  i've always tried to shy away from ati... just a personal preference.
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: huh.. MergedFB is the opensource and BigDesktop the ATI (firegl? ) proprietory drivers.
<wesley> arrrghhh but 2 monitors doesnt work that well with 2 different resolutions
<arrrghhh> wesley, it does for me.
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: yeah.. it was actually a bit of an accident.
<arrrghhh> wesley, i have a 1440x900 screen and a 1920x1080 screen
<arrrghhh> i'm NOT able to drag windows inbetween.
<arrrghhh> because i use separate X screens.
<wesley> oh, now i dont need 2 screens
<arrrghhh> but even with twinview or one "big screen" i didn't seem to have issues.
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: I've worked like that b4 when MergedFB REALLY was bad.. and I found it quite workable.
<wesley> yeah i have dutch localization build
<arrrghhh> i heard ati support used to be exceedingly poor
<arrrghhh> hopefully amd open sources their drivers!
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: I actually have 3 monitors with the middle one shared between a Vista (boo hiss) box and my linux (ati) box :)
<wesley> thats why i use intel
<arrrghhh> probably not tho lol
<arrrghhh> wait you have a linux-vista-linux window setup?
<arrrghhh> that would just be confusing!
<arrrghhh> yea
<wesley> Intel performancs pretty well
<arrrghhh> intel is awesome.  i bought a server board with pretty much all intel stuff for that reason, i knew it would run linux well :D
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: I have a keyboard switcher that switches my keyboard/mouse/monitor between 2 systems.
<arrrghhh> well they contribute a lot of code to the kernel!
<arrrghhh> frogonwheels, oh so you don't have 3 monitors
<frogonwheels> which is always a good thing.
<arrrghhh> yea kvms are nice
<dr_willis> even if they can confuse things :)
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: yeah 3 physical monitors.  1 is just vista, 1 just linux.. middle gets swapped.
<arrrghhh> oh i see
<arrrghhh> wacky
<frogonwheels> arrrghhh: you have to turn the auto-detect montior config change on kde off.. or it gets confused
<arrrghhh> i just have a 19" widescreen on the left, and a 42" widescreen on the right :)
<wesley> arrghhh i bought also a intel mini itx board with a atom 330 for 80 $
<arrrghhh> nice
<arrrghhh> those new atom processors are cool
<arrrghhh> my buddy @ work has a new netbook with one of those processors
<wesley> yep they are, they dont use that much
<dr_willis> I got an AcerAspireOne
<arrrghhh> he uses vista tho :S
<arrrghhh> ie8 beta
<arrrghhh> bleck!
<arrrghhh> yet he works on linux servers all day long haha
<wesley> dr_willis i have bought the dual core atom
<dr_willis> Opera 10 Alpha
<arrrghhh> i didn't know they made a dual core atom haha
<sztomi> is there a deb package for QGtkStyle?
<wesley> hopefully i will get linux on it without problems
<arrrghhh> they just keep addin cores.  they hit a wall with processor speeds
<arrrghhh> wesley, it'll probably be smooth.
<arrrghhh> unless they used a weird wifi card.  like broadcom!
<arrrghhh> besides, isn't that what livecd's are for?
<Danu> no one knows a script for Amarok2 to do /media (not here of course)?
<dr_willis> check the web site for your irc client?
<arrrghhh> you want to control amarok thru irc?
<Danu> Mr. dr_willis i use Konversation
<Danu> is to show what i'm listening like i did before with Amarok 1.4
<arrrghhh> crazy
<arrrghhh> was that a plugin for amarok or for konversation?
<arrrghhh> mr dr
<arrrghhh> mister doctor willis!
<dr_willis> I never use Konversation, or amarok.
<arrrghhh> lmao
<arrrghhh> awesome response
<wesley__> if i have 170 kb download how fast is my internet then?
<arrrghhh> i'm hoping songbird will get on par with the things itunes does.  converting music would be relatively easy with ffmpeg backend on any os i would think....
<arrrghhh> wesley__, are you speed testing it or downloading something...?
<wesley__> no, but when i read from providers 120 mbps, then you thing you can download with that speed
<maxmahem> Question: Anybody else running KDE 4.2 beta having problems with their window decorations?
<wesley__> uh without desktop effects ?
<wesley__> blue shadows you mean and like ?
<maxmahem> With the desktop effects, it doesn't seem to be listening to my choices for decoration theme.
<maxmahem> And the title bar changes color at random times.
<wesley__> goodnight people
<wesley__> going sleep
<maxmahem> Oh, another importnat ish question: is there I can set my remaining windows partitions to get mounted as umm... not as root? Also, can I still write to them?
<maxmahem> They are NTFS.
<PSiL0> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PSiL0> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know what packages to install on 4.2b2 for debugging symbols for libplasma.so.3?
<JontheEchidna> OxDeadC0de: kdelibs5-dbg, I guess
<OxDeadC0de> ty JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> yw
<werenerd> Does anyone else here hate Intrepid with a passion?
<werenerd> I don't think I have ever been so frustrated with an OS as I am right now
<werenerd> WTF is wrong with the Knetwork Manager?
<william> what's wrong with it?
<DaSkreech> werenerd: Don't read release notes do you?
<werenerd> oh yeah I have,
<werenerd> DaSkreech: I jsut can't believe I can't work around it
<werenerd> Knetwork has been a POS for 2 releases now, but I am used to it
<p_quarles> the more we have off-topic arguments with trolls, the more we miss actual support questions that we can help with :)
<DaSkreech> Try not using knetworkmanager
<werenerd> I have always been able to workaround it
<werenerd> DaSkreech: I uninstalled it and now I cannot connect at all to a wired or wireless
<DaSkreech> :-)
<werenerd> p_quarles: you talking to me?
<werenerd> DaSkreech: I tried getting tWicd to instal by adding it's repo. But that wouldn't work. Kept failing wo retrieve the listing.
<werenerd> I am just about pulling my hair out
<maxmahem> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kwilliam> Is anybody else have the Zoom Kwin effect stop working after upgrading to KDE 4.2 beta packages?
<kwilliam> When I try zooming in or out with Meta+= or Meta+-, it doesn't zoom, and the screen stops interacting until the zoom is set back to 100%.
<DaSkreech> werenerd: why don't you just quit knetworkmanager?
<maxmahem> kwilliam: I have had quite a few problems with my effects after upgrading to KDE4.2 beta, the compis ccsm may help you reconfigure it.
<maxmahem> Though it may introduce its own issues.
<werenerd> I am trying to install wicd so I can use a wireless network. I uninstalled knetwork because they conflict
<tylor> werenerd : good luck i uninstalled network manager once
<kwilliam> maxmahem: um, I'm talking about Kwin's native zoom effect, not compiz
<maxmahem> Yeah, but I think you can manage it through there.
<kwilliam> But... I don't even have compiz installed. How would that work?
<bryan__> hello all, i have a problem which i can not figure out. i am using a laptop, when i do livecd, sounds works fine, after installing the os the sound stops working.
<tylor> maxmahem: look in System Setting=>Desktop>All Effects and you might be able to configure it
<dwidmann> Okay, so I just got myself a RadeonHD 4670, and I can't seem to get it to bow to my will with regards to my monitors resolutions ... (the resolutions seem ... off)
<tylor> sorry my last post was to kwilliam
<maxmahem> I don't claim to completely understand it, but kwin includes a great deal of the compiz effects. I know that ccsm will let you reconfigure that effect.
<maxmahem> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager should bring it in.
<kwilliam> i'll look into that, thanks
<DaSkreech> bryan__: check if your mixer is muted
<DaSkreech> maxmahem: it does not
<DaSkreech> kwin has exactly 0 of the compiz effects
<arrrghhh> i kinda wish kubuntu would follow the kde release cycle
<arrrghhh> i don't really have any idea how much the kubuntu project depends on ubuntu tho.
<maxmahem> :shrug: I must be wrong then. Though I know you can configure the meta+scroll effect he is talking about through there.
<werenerd> Does anyone know how to flush the Adept/apt cache?
<arrrghhh> kwin should be configurable thru systemsettings, no?
<tylor> maxmahem: in Mandriva if you enable Compiz then it disables  kwin effects, could be the same in kubuntu
<tylor> maxmahem: just a coincidence that they are both "meta +"
<stdin> one can't have compiz and kwin running, they are mutually exclusive
<stdin> DaSkreech: not true, it has several similar effects
<hatoyu_> When I start up kdevelop error:cannot talk to klauncher
<kwilliam> Kwin doesn't use any compiz effects, they've just re-implemented several of them
<kwilliam> hey, is sound guy still there?
<stdin> that's why I put "it has several similar effects"
<maxmahem> The whole thing is rather mysterious to me. Is there any easy way to check what manager is running at any one time?
<stdin> maxmahem: if "pidof kwin" returns nothing, then it's not kwin
<tylor> try "top -u <username>" and the effects should be pretty high on the list of cpu usage
<kwilliam> bryan__, have you tried messing with kmix?
<maxmahem> Hmm... seems I am running compiz then.
<kwilliam> or, just pgrep kwin
<kwilliam> or pgrep compiz
<kwilliam> DaSkreech, are you running Kwin?
<DaSkreech> stdin: But they are not compiz effects
<DaSkreech> installing ccsm does nothing
<stdin> DaSkreech: well, kwin is not compiz, so yes
<kwilliam> Is anybody running Kwin with the 4.2 beta 2 packages?
<kwilliam> I don't know if I write a bug report saying the Zoom effect broken or not.
<tylor> kwiliams: not with beta, did you check System Settings=> Desktop>All Effects ?
<kurumin> opaaa eai boa noite
<kurumin> :D
<kwilliam> Yes, it's enabled, it runs but brokenly.
<kwilliam> e.g., nothing happens but if I activate the Present Windows effect, it start working
<kurumin> instalei o Kurumin NG mto legal
<kwilliam> until I click a window, and then it stops again
<genii> !es | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tylor> kwilliam: ok then file a report but make sure one hasnt already been filed
<kwilliam> tylor, should I file it in launchpad or bugs.kde.org do you think?
<tylor> bugs.kde.org i would think
<kwilliam> k
<stdin> !pt | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jimmy51_home> hello... anyone had any luck with an nvidia fx5200 + kubuntu 8.10?
<maxmahem> Isn't KDE 4.2 RC 1 supposed to drop like today or soemthing?
<kwilliam> jimmy51_home: I had an fx5200 a long time ago, but haven't tested with the latest, no
<jimmy51_home> i had integrated video working fine (except it sucked).  i popped in the nvidia card, booted, activated the restricted driver, rebooted, and now it hangs at Checking battery state and the screen flashes every now and then.
<tylor> jimmy51: if you are not completely stuck on ubuntu, Mandriva support Nvidia from the LiveCD
<jimmy51_home> tylor: i'm stuck :)  this is my wife's machine
<arrrghhh> jimmy51_home, checking battery state?  in a desktop?
<DaSkreech> maxmahem: no
<kwilliam> jimmy51_home: Is it using the *right* nvidia driver? I think their are three, based on how old the card is.
<jimmy51_home> well, it first attempted to use whatever adept + the hardware manager found
<arrrghhh> and yes there are three
<jimmy51_home> i downloaded the recommended 173.14.xx package from nvidia and ran it
<arrrghhh> it's supposed to *recommend* the best one
<jimmy51_home> it said i had no kernel headers to match so it had to be compiled
<jimmy51_home> and failed to compile
<kwilliam> well, that's probably your problem there!
<tylor> yea that would be it
<kwilliam> um, now how to fix that? i'm not sure
<arrrghhh> jimmy51_home, the nvidia way is not always best
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: kubuntu discussed that already
<jimmy51_home> hehe, well, i tried the kubuntu way first
<arrrghhh> yes they did!
<jimmy51_home> enabled the restricted driver it suggested
<jimmy51_home> bomb
<kwilliam> Well, are you more concerned about getting the computer to boot or getting the nvidia driver working?
<jimmy51_home> downloaded the package nvidia recommended
<jimmy51_home> bomb
<jimmy51_home> nvidia driver working
<arrrghhh> lol
<DaSkreech> update-apt-xapian-index
<OrbJinzo> wow
<kwilliam> Well..... if you're not dead set on the fx5200, ATI has much better KDE4 support these days I'm told. ;-)
<jimmy51_home> hehehe
<OrbJinzo> id install the 177.xx drivers
<OrbJinzo> binary.
<jimmy51_home> i tried to install 177.... it said my GPU was last supported in 173
<omarco> Is it possible to control what a shell script should do if it receives a "CTRL+C" (e.g. removing a pseudo lock file)?
<jimmy51_home> so i said no
<jimmy51_home> shouldi installe it anyway?
<OrbJinzo> i thought it was supported guess not.
<DaSkreech> kwilliam: Yes kwin
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<OrbJinzo> let me check the archived drivers
<jimmy51_home> can i do an apt-get install headers or something so it can compile a module?
<kwilliam> DaSkreech: does the Zoom effect work for you with beta 2 packages?
<OrbJinzo> linux headers right?
<jimmy51_home> yeah
<DaSkreech> kwilliam: it works
<OrbJinzo> ya i think the package is linux-headers
<kwilliam> DaSkreech: hm. Do you have Active Desktop Borders enabled?
<kwilliam> Never mind, disabling Active Desktop Borders doesn't help me.
<OrbJinzo> hey jimmy whats the exact card?
<Hato> When I install kubuntu 8.10 and I setup a static IP address the network manger is not working?
<DaSkreech> kwilliam: Everything else works?
<DaSkreech> Hato: Read the release notes
<kwilliam> DaSkreech: Magnifier is broken too... and snow. Everything else works.
<kwilliam> (Using OpenGL, nvidia (ugh) card)
 * DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> kwilliam: You have zoom on?
<kwilliam> DaSkreech: Yes
<DaSkreech> And magnify ?
<kwilliam> No! lol
<OrbJinzo> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<kwilliam> that would be bad, lol
<arrrghhh> oops
<kwilliam> I think they have the same hotkey by default, don't they?
<DaSkreech> Yes that would be a good reason why they don't work :)
<kwilliam> It would indeed.
<va> ciao
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<kwilliam> lol
<va> :-9
<kwilliam> i wonder...
<kwilliam> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kwilliam> aw, I was hoping it would say "no speaking in English please!"
<craver_> Uptime: 1 days, 2 hours and 44 minutes
<jimmy51_home> hmmm... i already have the linux-headers i guess
<jimmy51_home> maybe that's not the headers it wanted?
<genii> 10:37PM  up 526 days,  5:39, 5 users, load averages: 0.08, 0.06, 0.10
 * kwilliam hibernates laptop for week, claims uptime of >7 days
<stdin> genii: best I can do is: 05:40:45 up 174 days,  9:06,  0 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.11, 0.04
<craver_> Sysinfo for 'craver-laptop': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.86 (KDE 4.1.86 (KDE 4.2 >= 20081221)), CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5600@1.83GHz at 1000 MHz (3657 bogomips), HD: 37/105GB, RAM: 1727/1999MB, 146 proc's, 1.2d up
<genii> We grow -ot ;)
<stdin> ok, enough with the silly scripts
<craver_> damn, exiting channel
<qcjn> anyone uses konversation instead of xchat, is there advantage ?
<tylor> i am using konversation
<tylor> i dont know of any advantaged
 * craver_ is using konversation
<qcjn> tylor: do you like it better then xchat
<kwilliam> I haven't used xchat much, so I wouldn't know.
<tylor> konversation is all i have ever used
<kwilliam> compare the features listed on the websites?
<jimmy51_home> where are the linux-headers stoared?
<jimmy51_home> it says to run make oldconfig && make prepare on them
<qcjn> tylor: ok ! it's just that i m trying KDE, that i,ve install from Ubuntu, so i'm checking out the differences
<kwilliam> qcjn: oh! I get it.
<craver_> anyone running Jaunty + KDE 4.2?
<OrbJinzo> Heh i use konversation cause im lazy
<arrrghhh> i would not run jaunty yet
<arrrghhh> maybe in a vm
<kwilliam> craver_: Jaunty's not out yet is it?
<OxDeadC0de> it's +1
<arrrghhh> like alpha
<craver_> how stable is it?
<OxDeadC0de> go ask in ubuntu+1 or kubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> probably not very lol
<OrbJinzo> in a VM not very.
<qcjn> OrbJinzo: i'm lazy to, so i think i ll try it then :)
<craver_> i'm bord already, need to play with something new
<tylor> add me to the lazy list
<kwilliam> craver_: lol
<Vardim> Anyone can talk in portuguese ?
<Vardim> I have a big problem when trying install ubuntu.
<Vardim> can anyone help me ?
<craver_> problem?
<OxDeadC0de> hmm, anyone know how to get debugging symbols loaded in 4.2b2? I install kdelibs5-dbg but then I run plasmoidviewer in gdb and i don't get any symbols for qt or plasma (both of which I installed symbols for..)
<Vardim> not really ubuntu and yes kubuntu
<Vardim> yes
<Vardim> error 22
<jimmy51_home> where are the linux headers stored by default?
<arrrghhh> !pr | Vardim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<kwilliam> craver_: Figure out how to set up a build environment and compile KDE4 from SVN for me then! ;-D
<arrrghhh> er
<arrrghhh> !br | Vardim
<ubottu> Vardim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<OrbJinzo> kde = crap crap
<OrbJinzo> er 4
<OrbJinzo> ..
<OxDeadC0de> jimmy51_home /usr/src/linux-headers-kernel#/
<Vardim> anyone can try fix a problem of me ?
<Vardim> please.
<craver_> usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9/
<OxDeadC0de> -generic even
<arrrghhh> 4.2's looking pretty promising.  they've made ridiculous progress in a year.
<tylor> Vardim: whats your problem
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<OrbJinzo> is it still impossbile to cofigure and crashes?
 * craver_ agrees, 4.2 is a huge improvment
<OrbJinzo> configure
<arrrghhh> error 22 is a grub error probably... can't boot.
<OxDeadC0de> yea, 4.2 rules, and I'm trying to get the "Welcome to KDE 4.2" plasmoid up and running but when I give it animations it crashes and I want to find out why but can't get debug symbols
<craver_> crashes when i access power management but nothing else.
<OrbJinzo> heh
<OxDeadC0de> probably something to do with me using ruby instead of c++
<kwilliam> arrrghhh: I know, i went to file bug reports based on 4.1, and they were INVALID because it'd all been fixed in 4.2!
<OrbJinzo> i still use 3.5
<arrrghhh> nice
<arrrghhh> 3.5.10 is "rock solid" for sure!
<qcjn> ok, i'm on Konversati0n
<kwilliam> So I installed the beta2 yesterday.
<OrbJinzo> i like konversations interface though
<OxDeadC0de> kwilliam we welcome you to 4.2b2 then, but, just so you know, RC1 will be out in a few days so be ready to upgrade again
<OrbJinzo> also the shell access is nice.
<Vardim> Im trying to install kubuntu 8.10 in a notebook Acer Aspire 5610, with assisted configuration (middle of the space to the / and what last to a /dev/sda5) and when is installing the process of instalation stops when "localizing your hardware".
<qcjn> Does it have  voice recognition
<Vardim> tylor:
<craver_> 4.2 will probably be released this month for sure.
<OrbJinzo> heh no.
<Vardim> its stops unexpectly
<kwilliam> OxDeadC0de: awesome! (maybe zoom will be fixed for me!)
<tylor> Vardim: sorry i have never heard of this problem before
<Vardim> anyone can help me ?
<OrbJinzo> could be a bad install CD
<OxDeadC0de> kwilliam the kde zoom plugin? I use compiz for all that kind of stuff still ;)
<Vardim> OrbJinzo:  i hope that its not
<Vardim> cuz is when is localizing the hardware
<kwilliam> OxDeadC0de: Lol. Compiz is so last year </sarcasm>
<Vardim> not when copying flies or configuranting smth
<qcjn>  trying stuff
<Vardim> ive already tryed manual config, but the same problem
<kwilliam> Vardim: Kubuntu won't install?
<Vardim> mb me hardware doesnt support this ?
<OxDeadC0de> kwilliam it may be so last year :P, but it's still damn fast on my hardware where kwin is slow at the same effects, and offers so many more effects, but comes with it's bugs
<Vardim> kwilliam: yes, it dst isntall.
<Vardim> i do not know why
<Vardim> the cd is ok
<OrbJinzo> ok
<Vardim> i ve burned in ubuntu, and downloaded in the official website
<Vardim> i was using windows but pirate so i ve decided use something free
<OrbJinzo> id try reinstalled with the english language pack then adding your native language./
<Vardim> but it DONT intall
<arrrghhh> Vardim, error 22 right?
<Vardim> yes
<OrbJinzo> ya its a bad install
<OrbJinzo> it cant find the partition
<Vardim> which is the procedure for me install now
<genpfault> for some reason when I continuously resize the System Settings dialog in kde4 it won't redraw/reflow until I stop moving the mouse; what's up with that?
<craver_> partition table or boot sector is jacket
<craver_> jacked
<arrrghhh> Vardim, you can fix this
<Vardim> it configurated one swap automatctlly and and ext3
<arrrghhh> can you get to the GRUB menu?
<OrbJinzo> What i would do Vardim is reinstall using the english language then install portaguese
<Vardim> hmmm...
<kwilliam> What? Why?
<Vardim> i ll try
<OrbJinzo> that depends if it even fully installed arrrg
<kwilliam> Error 22 is a GRUB problem right?
<arrrghhh> error 22 is just a grub error
<OrbJinzo> ya
<arrrghhh> it's probably the wrong partition
<Vardim> but why do it stops in the localizing hardware
<Vardim> arrrghhh:  what would you do ?
<arrrghhh> it stopped in the middle of the install?
<craver_> boot off rescue disk
<Vardim> 80% of install
<arrrghhh> hrm
<OrbJinzo> but he also mention it froze on localizing hardware.
<arrrghhh> did you verify the boot disc?
<Vardim> no
<arrrghhh> boot from it and verify it.  if it fails, then there you go.  reburn at a slower speed.
<Vardim> i ll try then verify the boot disc and install in english language
<Vardim> ok
<minus18_pundit>  is there anyother way other then aptoncd to back up installed software? i want to include the codecs, the drivers.
<Vardim> if the boot is ok i ll try with english language
<arrrghhh> minus18_pundit, drivers?
<Vardim> any another tip ?
<Vardim> i ve unpluged my webcam
<arrrghhh> Vardim, that's the place to start.
<Vardim> ok
<Vardim> i ll try
<Vardim> thanks guys
<Vardim> bye.
<arrrghhh> good luck
<OrbJinzo> have a good one
<Vardim> went
<OrbJinzo> i think im growing old
<OrbJinzo> i forgot what i wanted to do now :(
<minus18_pundit> i want to backup my all installed softwares including the codecs and the printer driver
<OrbJinzo> and im only 24
<kwilliam> minus18_pundit: RemasterSys maybe?
<craver_> i know this is a long shot but are there any packet radio guys here?
<OrbJinzo> packet radio?
<kwilliam> what IS that?
<kwilliam> minus18_pundit: that makes a LiveCD of the current system... I haven't used it before though.
<craver_> packet radio is what started the internet
<OrbJinzo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packet_radio
<minus18_pundit> remastersys is remastering program. isn't it?  i just want to back up.
<craver_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALOHAnet
<minus18_pundit> i am lloking for an alternative to ptoncd
<minus18_pundit> i am looking for an alternative to aptoncd
<craver_> i've got a project that requires a long range data connection in remote areas
<kwilliam> minus18_pundit: Here I enlist Wikipedia: Remastersys is a free and open source script for Ubuntu-based operating systems that can:    * Create a customized Live CD/DVD (a remaster) of Ubuntu and derivatives.    * Back up an entire system, including user data, to an installable Live CD/DVD.
<kwilliam> ah well, it probably doesn't qualify as a replacement for aptoncd
<arrrghhh> minus18_pundit, i usually have my /home in a separate partition.  reinstalls are a breeze.
<arrrghhh> i save a few configs that i customized along the way, but that's it.
<minus18_pundit> ok
<OrbJinzo> have a backup on old PC with many harddrives in it
<OrbJinzo> like me
<kwilliam> minus18_pundit: Most of the codecs are really easy to install now.
<kwilliam> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<arrrghhh> i have a backup on a new pc with many hard drives :D
<qcjn> wheather
<kwilliam> and the medibuntu repository
<OrbJinzo> well im a recycler to
<arrrghhh> and all the "drivers" you speak of are built into the kernel
<arrrghhh> minus maybe nvidia/ati video drivers
<arrrghhh> and crappy wifi drivers like broadcom
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Xchat is better for scripting I would guess
<arrrghhh> scripting?  xchat?
<DaSkreech> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kwilliam> qcjn: Probably the easiest way to compare features is look at Settings > Configure Konversation
<qcjn> ho, i was just trying, cause in the configuration it had that...you know it's like a button, You have to push on it !:)
<qcjn> ok, had a fault
<qcjn> weather
<qcjn> nop
<enot> weather
<enot> stranno)
<qcjn> yes it ,s in command line
<qcjn> command Aliases
<DaSkreech> qcjn: you need to start it with a /
<qcjn> ok, like command in xchat
<kwilliam> weather
<craver_> same for any irc client
<kwilliam> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<craver_> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<kwilliam> oh. Didn't know about that.
<kwilliam> Qt: 3.3.8b
<kwilliam> KDE: 3.5.10
<kwilliam> kde-config: 1.0
 * kwilliam thinks that's sweet
<craver_> wish /slap still worked :(
 * kwilliam thinks it's too bad Konversation's not ported to KDE4.
<craver_> ?
<craver_> Linux craver-laptop 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tylor> i am using konversation on kde4
<craver_> mm sorry, i'm running KDE 4.2 with konversation
<qcjn> well it doesn't seem to do nothing even with the /
<arrrghhh> tylor, it runs but it's still a kde3 app
<kwilliam> tylor, yes but it's not *using* KDE4.
<kwilliam> If you Help > About, you can see that.
<kwilliam> or just //kdeversion
<tylor> i learn something new everyday
<craver_> works fine either way
<khakane> Irssi 0.8.12 Linux 2.6.15-52-server i686
<arrrghhh> well lets get to porting
<kwilliam> craver_: yeah, but but but...
<arrrghhh> tylor, it's all the diff between qt3 and qt4...
<kwilliam> there's got to be SOME reason that Qt4 is better
<kwilliam> :-)
<jimmy51_home> geez.  i got the display to at least start KDE but now i've got no kybd and mouse :(
<arrrghhh> kinda rewritten from the ground up as i understand it.
<kwilliam> Konversation could have those sweet toolbars that resize when you move them. :-)
<craver_> what happened to the emerald-themes
<kwilliam> jimmy51_home: I will admit, that is strange. Generally, Linux supports keyboards. :-)
<qcjn> ok, the weather script don't work, but google works
<kwilliam> aliases are also cool
<kwilliam> bug 12345
<kwilliam> hm, uh.
<jimmy51_home> kwilliam: yeah... strange.  i get some kind of crash on boot with a Call Trace and a don of mumbers being dumped
<kwilliam> I meant auto-replace, sry.
<kwilliam> bug: 12345
<kwilliam> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12345?
<kwilliam> ah. no space
<jimmy51_home> right now the last line says 94.492508 <c0370000> ? netdev_exit+0x10/0x20
<qcjn> it bring you to a page talking of a bug in konversation
<jimmy51_home> did i mess something up when i ran make oldconfig && make prepare?
<kwilliam> really? I just picked a random number, lol
<kwilliam> jimmy51_home: I have no idea. I tried compiling a kernel once and failed.
<jimmy51_home> maybe i should try changing grub to boot to my older version
<jimmy51_home> since it looks like i killed this one
<OrbJinzo> sounds like me when i had to enable more then 3gigs of ram 32bit.
<qcjn> no, i'm wrong, it's another bug about a printer
<qcjn> Qt: 3.3.8b
<qcjn> KDE: 3.5.10
<qcjn> kde-config: 1.0
<OrbJinzo> Qt: 3.3.8b
<OrbJinzo> KDE: 3.5.10
<OrbJinzo> kde-config: 1.0
<qcjn> we're like kids discovering the new toy script :)
<OrbJinzo> haha
<kwilliam|away> Sysinfo for 'Swordfish': Linux 2.6.27-9-generic running KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2)), CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz at 2000 MHz (3990 bogomips), HD: 35/60GB, RAM: 1925/2023MB, 143 proc's, 13.21h up
<kwilliam|away> qcjn: yeah
<qcjn> i had a script on xchat that showed "now playing" from my mpd. But audio here didn't work
<qcjn> Sysinfo for 'qcjn-desktop': Linux 2.6.24-23-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz at 2660 MHz (5325 bogomips), HD: 173/251GB, RAM: 993/1011MB, 125 proc's, 5.15h up
<OrbJinzo> Current weather for  : Temperature: , Pressure: , Wind:
<Hato> how can i fix the error :Cannot talk to klauncher
<kwilliam> Hato: If I had a dime for every time I got that error...
<kwilliam> That is a GOOD question!
<kwilliam> Is that a D-BUS thing? anybody know?
<Hato> yesterday everything is ok but now report this error when I use kedevelop
<kwilliam> Hato: well, I haven't gotten it in a long time.
<kwilliam> Just when you start kdevelop?
<kwilliam> or some other time?
<Hato> kwilliam: not at start kdevelop It's happened when I click to expand the file tree
<kwilliam> Hato: wow. well, I'm no help to you then. That's odd.
<kwilliam> Maybe ask on the kdevelop channel? I can't think what klauncher has to do with a filetree widget.
<Hato> kwilliam: Thank you I try it
<jimmy51_home> can i remove/reinstall the kernel on my system from the livecd?
<jimmy51_home> * Starting kernel log daemon...    [OK]       /n  Segmentation fault /n Segmentation fault
<jimmy51_home> and a ton o gibberish after that
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: Yes
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: how can i do that?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: The best part about konversation for me is alt+Ctrl+A
<qcjn> what's to know to add aliases
<jimmy51_home> boot to livecd, run terminal, ... and say my system is mounted under /media/disk-1
<qcjn> DaSkreech: does it do something ??
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: sudo chroot /media/disk-1
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Go Settings -> Notifications -> Somone wrote you nick in a message and check the last column
<jimmy51_home> assuming i get that far.... then what?
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: You are now on your drive as if you had booted up and logged in as root except the kernel running is from the Live CD
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: So do whatever you like or feel is needed
<jimmy51_home> apt-get remove linux-2.27-7-generic
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Now anytime someone says your name just press alt+ctrl+A to pull konversation to the front
<jimmy51_home> apt-get install linux-2.27-7-generic ?
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: sure
<qcjn> DaSkreech: doesn't have a last column
<DaSkreech> qcjn: so it doesn't have a first column either?
<qcjn> lol
<qcjn> there's only one column
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<DaSkreech> qcjn: whats the column name?
<qcjn> events
<DaSkreech> There isn't a column to the left of that name Flash taskbar entry ?
<DaSkreech> Well not named that but you get that tooltip when you mouse over it?
<qcjn> yes it's events
<DaSkreech> To the left of events?
<DaSkreech> There are no columns with icons ?
<qcjn> to the left, now cause i clicked, there is that icon
<DaSkreech> ok in the row that says Someone wrote your nick in a message click to put an icon there
<qcjn> flash the task bar entry icon
<qcjn> i've just done it
<qcjn> it's there now
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> click out to ok then minimize konversation
<DaSkreech> or put it in the systray
<qcjn> ok
<DaSkreech> when I highlight your name press alt+ctrl+A
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Hello!
<OrbJinzo> i love that feature
<DaSkreech> OrbJinzo: Great isn't it?
<qcjn> do it again
<OrbJinzo> yar
<OrbJinzo> the only thing that gripes is no autorejoin on kick
<OrbJinzo> I got friend with a !random kick script.
<qcjn> i have to click on the X to close the window or the -
<DaSkreech> qcjn: ok
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Either. You can just open your browser or something
<DaSkreech> As long as konversaton isn't focused
<qcjn> ok, i close now
<DaSkreech> qcjn: but pressing that should bring it back up to the front
<DaSkreech> qcjn: you get an OSD when I say your name right?
<DaSkreech> I think that should be on by default
<DaSkreech> right OrbJinzo?
<qcjn> when you say my name, the icon tray blinks
<OrbJinzo> yep
<OrbJinzo> thats what i have
<OrbJinzo> i got sounds disabled
<DaSkreech> qcjn: right. Pressing alt+ctrl+A should bring Konversation back up to the front when that happens
<qcjn> if i do ctrl + alt+ A nothing
<OrbJinzo> i do have a dumb question though
<DaSkreech> So if someone says something to you you don't even have to move your hands
<OrbJinzo> what key combo to move between virutal desktops in kde?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: Compiz?
<DaSkreech> OrbJinzo: ^Fn
<qcjn> no
<qcjn> donT have compiz in kde
<DaSkreech> hmm strange it should work
<qcjn> have it only in gnome
<qcjn> i ll just minimize to see, now
<qcjn> i've just seen that i have compiz tray, i've just started it. But nothing
<qcjn> ok, i've reload xwindow, and compiz works now
<qcjn> that ctrl + alt+ A, does it work with compiz or without compiz
<qcjn> DaSkreech:  so ??
<qcjn> anyone still here ??
<qcjn> back in a minute
<qcjn> back
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: thanks
<jimmy51_home> chroot let me remove and reinstall the headers
<bdizzle> I think my computer hates my mouse
<bdizzle> I have to click things two and three times, and even then, the window will disappear and I have to keep trying at it until it "sticks"
<Newbie> hi
<Newbie> I m back
<Newbie> i ve installed the kubuntu
<Newbie> now i ve got problems
<Newbie> can anyone help me ?
<dr_willis> State the problem to the channel. be clear, concise, and verbose.
<Newbie> i ve upgraded kubuntu but the packages aint runned
<Newbie> i saw in adept to me go in the preview but there inst no preview there
<Newbie> what do i need do to for install the packages of upgrade
<Newbie> ?
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' is how i normally update/upgrade
<Newbie> no no
<Newbie> the packages are already downloaded
<Newbie> 327 MB
<Newbie> but in the adept program it dont install
<Newbie> how can i do to install
<Newbie> i dont need get it
<Newbie> its already downloaded ...
<GreydMiyu> So?  Let apt-get determine that.
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' is how i normally update/upgrade - it will download them if needed.. if they are allready downloaded.. then it will use the ones doenloaded
<dr_willis> Unless you are saying you MANUALLY downloaded the .deb packages somewhere...
<qcjn> dr_willis: they talked to me about ctrl + alt + A  in konversation. Does it work with compiz or without ??
<Newbie> ok
<Newbie> i ll try
<dr_willis> No idea. I dont use COmpiz :) if compiz has that key combo bound.. then it wont work in konversation.
<Newbie> where is the shell of kubuntu ?
<Newbie> can u localize me
<Newbie> i ve installed for the first time
<dr_willis> Konsole = the default kde Terminal program
<Newbie> i saw
<Newbie> thanks
<dr_willis> or ya can install/run others...
<GreydMiyu> yakuake = funfun
<OxDeadC0de> try yakuake!
<GreydMiyu> But not good for persistent terminal windows.
<OxDeadC0de> why? as long as xorg doesn't go down it's fine
<Newbie> appeared a problem
<Newbie> E: unable to lock the administration directory /var/lib/dpkg/, is another process using it ?
<Newbie> appeared this
<GreydMiyu> I mean in the sense where you want to have a terminal window to one side that stays on one desktop and not a console pulldown for quick terminal work.
<Newbie> in the update and in upgrade both
<OxDeadC0de> another package manager program is running
<OxDeadC0de> you can only run one at a time
<Newbie> ok
<Newbie> i guess is the adpet
<Newbie> i ll close the process
<GreydMiyu> For example I'm programming Python in vim in a terminal to the left of konversation.  I'd not want to do that in yakuake.
<OxDeadC0de> oh, well, i prefer to do my terminal work on top of a web browser or text editor anyway
<OxDeadC0de> I do that in yakuake all the time :P
<OxDeadC0de> made an irc bot in python that way even
<dr_willis> i like the 'terminator' gnome-terminal variant. :)
<OxDeadC0de> haha that's a cooler name
<OxDeadC0de> but if I have a web browser open on top of the terminal I can be looking at api docs or examples as I do it
<OxDeadC0de> er, underneath the terminal
<GreydMiyu> Darn it, the downside of Mercurial, I forget where my repositories are.  :(
<Newbie> yes it runned
<Newbie> but before i needed to use a dpkj --configure -a
<Newbie> why ?
<xp-killer> HOW DO I ACTIVAT THE UPNP,
<xp-killer> ?
<Newbie> i guess was cuz a package of language that aint install
<Newbie> now is ok is installing
<dr_willis> what 'upnp' ?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search upnp to find a upnp server and install it perhaps?
<xp-killer> yes upnp
<OxDeadC0de> wouldn't that be part of iptables?
<OxDeadC0de> er, does he want a server or a client?
<dr_willis> 'yes upnp' - dosent really answer much. :)
<xp-killer> ktorent says it hepl foward ports on my router
<Newbie> why when i put su in the konsole and my key it says thats is incorrect
<Newbie> ?
<Newbie> why did i need make a dpkj --configure -a?
<Newbie> what is dpkj ?
<MisterFlibble> it's dpkg
<dr_willis> xp-killer,  ktorrent has a upnp plugin  you can enable in its settings
<werenerd> Does anyone here use wicd?
<xp-killer> oh sorry i dint see the side to activat it
<Newbie> MisterFlibble:  yes
<Newbie> dpkg
<Newbie> pkg=package ?
<Newbie> draw packages is this ?
<MisterFlibble> stands for debian package
<OxDeadC0de> debian package
<MisterFlibble> silly question....is shipit not doing x86-64 anymore?
<MisterFlibble> or did they just hide it real good? is it coming back?
<Newbie> MisterFlibble:  ty
<MisterFlibble> Newbie: You shouldn't invoke dpkg usually unless you know what you're doing
<MisterFlibble> and apt is not cooperating
<MisterFlibble> it has a lot of override switches that can easily break things
<balboa02> Is it possible to resize the width of columns (in column view) in Dolphin on KDE 4.2 or have multiple columns page (ala Thunar or Nautlius's 'compact' mode)?
<xp-killer> who can help me with port conections? my downloads are not downloading how it sopose to do
<dr_willis> If you are refering to torrent ports. you could always manually set the router to forward the proper ports to the linux box
<dr_willis> if the router supports 'upnp' then the upnp plugin for ktorrent is supposed to handle that auto-matically
<MisterFlibble> xp-killer: You should have UPNP turned on, on your router and in the torrent client
<MisterFlibble> and they'll figure out the networking mess for you
<xp-killer> MisterFlibble: my box dont have upnp
<dr_willis> If the router box does not have UPNP . then you are wasting your time :) manually forward the ports
<thomas> hello, I've just installed Kubuntu 8.10, and the sound isn't working.  The only sound I hear is the logout sound.  Nothing else works.  I've set my default device in the sound settings and tryed googleing for help.  I've installed the mediabuntu stuff as per the howto, and there's no change.
<dr_willis> most new routers have the upnp features
<thomas> I've seen other references to sound problems in 8.10, so I'm sure I'm not the only one... has anyone figured out how to fix it?
<dr_willis> a lot depends on your exact sound card.
<thomas> sound blaster Live 5.1, plus onboard HDA Intel, plus some USB devices.  The SB Live 5.1 is the main card.
<GreydMiyu> Huh, mine "just works".  It's an XGamer Live.
<GreydMiyu> KDE 4.1 did have some odd issues with the startup sounds.
<dr_willis> My SB cards have all 'just worked'
<dr_willis> you may want to disable gtheonboard  in the bios.. been best to disable it befor you installed..
<dr_willis>  not sure about the 'plus some usb devices' :)
<MisterFlibble> dr_willis: Not just new routers, my old Wireless B had it too
<thomas> Why wasn't this an issue before.  It worked on 7.10 and 8.04, as well as OpenSUSE
<dr_willis> MisterFlibble,  mine does also.. but some times those old ones.. dont do it very well
<thomas> Doesn't this have to do with the new sound system in 4.1?
<MisterFlibble> dr_willis: Thats where Tomato or DD-WRT come in
<MisterFlibble> default firmware usually sucks
<dr_willis> My router is one of those that cant be updated that way. L:()
<dr_willis>  but its lasted me for 3+ years now... so  i may get a new one someday
<GreydMiyu> MisterFlibble: Presuming you have a router with decent hardware to begin with *glares at his WRT54G ver 6*
<MisterFlibble> dr_willis: I use DD-WRT Micro on a Linksys WRT54G version 6
<MisterFlibble> mmhm
<dr_willis> I got one of those Mini-linksys ones..  I forget the exact one.. but aparently its a pain to haxxor. :P
<qcjn> my mp3 player show's up in puppylinux but not in ubuntu KDE
<MisterFlibble> the Linksys firmware is horribly unstable, you constantly have to reset the router
<hatoyu> I use kubuntu-nighty but the plasma-desktop widget is missing
<dr_willis> I do have Debian on my NSLU2 :)
<GreydMiyu> I didn't have to reset mine ever, it just was a pain in the butt, was overloaded easily and in general I preferred having my server do the routing before its power supply blew and took the MB with it.  :/
<MisterFlibble> hatoyu: Development builds mean anything can happen, any thing can go wrong, at any time
<MisterFlibble> Will they release KDE 4.2 Final for Ibex?
<hatoyu> MinusSeven:  thank you
<hatoyu> MinusSeven:  I see
<thomas> does 8.10 use alsa?  ... or what?
<qcjn> can i add my mp3 player, some way
<dr_willis> You could always mount it manually qcjn
<dr_willis> qcjn,  you may want to try installing/running that ntfs-config tool and enable the 'removeable media' options.
<qcjn> ok
<OxDeadC0de> the ppa launchpad kde4.2 is also missing debug symbols for plasma, unless they named them something else and didn't put them in kdelib's debug symbols since it's now part of kdelib :/
<lanoxx_> someone in here how could help me fix my sound drivers?
<lanoxx_> i downloaded an installed pack from asus.com which broke my sound completly, now i dont know how to get it to work again
<OxDeadC0de> or unless I have "dll hell"
<MisterFlibble> OxDeadC0de: They also packaged the wrong build of kformula
<MisterFlibble> so you can't install Koffice
<OxDeadC0de> :|
<OxDeadC0de> I can use openoffice if I need office really, but not having debug symbols cripples my capabilities to investage bugs in software I'm trying to write on it for the next release
<OxDeadC0de> gah I need a new hd so I can compile it all myself...
<xp-killer> whats the default ports udp and tcp for ktrrent?
<qcjn> dr_willis: it sees another ntfs , but not my player
<OxDeadC0de> what ever happened to the feature on game console where if you held down a bunch of certain buttons for long enough it'd reset
<OxDeadC0de> consoles*
<xp-killer> on the ps3 it existes
<OxDeadC0de> bah, i only have a ps2
<xp-killer> then upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> that's like telling me to get a real job
<xp-killer> stop feeding on momy tits and drink out your own bottle
<xp-killer> whats the default ports  for ktrrent? i change mine i want to put them back how it was
<xp-killer> ktorrent*
<OxDeadC0de> never heard of google? smartass?
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: u ever heard if u have the direct answer for someone who is strugling to help them
<xp-killer> ?
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: just launch your ktorrent n give me the default ports
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: if u help me some day i might help u
<GreydMiyu> http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&q=ktorrent+default+ports
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: i have an extra ps3 there u want it? ;)
<OxDeadC0de> haha I'll live, don't like games much anyway, they distract me from trying to write decent software that can hopefully help me get a job in it ;)
<OxDeadC0de> even though i want to write them... :P
<OxDeadC0de> so atm, i'm a student
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: is not just a game system
<OxDeadC0de> I know, i've read the specs and reviews etc :P
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: its does everthing u want it to do even cook food
<OxDeadC0de> my laptop does that
<xp-killer> XD
<OxDeadC0de> fries eggs on cold days even
<xp-killer> when u get cancer dont complain
<OxDeadC0de> I already learned not to keep it on me
<xp-killer> wait how u get a laptop and u cant even aford a ps3?
<OxDeadC0de> had jobs before
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: wwhat laptop u have?
<xp-killer> had jobs befor ?lol
<OxDeadC0de> turion x2 64 1.8ghz, 2gb 566mhz :| ddr2 sdram, low end nvidia geforce fx 6150-go igp, 120gb sata hd, extra sata slow
<OxDeadC0de> slot*
<qcjn> hi' i'm ubntu kde, wan't to mount my mp3 player of 2Gb...This could be it Disque /dev/sdd: 2041 Mo, 2041012736 octets
<qcjn> do i just do "mount /dev/sdd"
<xp-killer> ....
<Xpert> i cant use the amarok
<Xpert> it needs codecs
<Xpert> ive installed the libxine1-ffmpeg
<Xpert> but it dont runned the sound yet
<Xpert> what may i do ?
<solid_liq> Xpert: I thought you were an expert ;)
<Xpert> how to put a fast iniciallization in the side of the K button to add applications
<xp-killer> lol
<Xpert> im not a PC expert
<xp-killer> lol
<Xpert> no help ?
<xp-killer> lol
<Xpert> is just a nickname
<Xpert> ?
<Xpert> which codecs do i need to download ?
<Xpert> i ve trying apt-get install vlc
<Xpert> but atribute search is not working
<Xpert> so i dont know the name of the package
<dr_willis> vlc dosent really need codecs i thought
<Xpert> i trying online but didnt find
<dr_willis> !win32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Xpert> what is the name of vlc ?
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<dr_willis> its vlc :)
<dr_willis> its in the multiverse repos
<dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Xpert> ah ok, i forgot that is case sensitive
<Xpert> ty
<Xpert> :D
<Xpert> vlc run which kind of files ?
<Xpert> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<cyberskoby> isn't that stuff in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> some are.. some are not
<dr_willis> enable medibuntu repos.. install kubuntu-restricted-extras , and then install whatever else ya want from there.
<Xpert> houston ive got a problem
<Xpert> ive installed vlc
<Xpert> the music apparently is running
<Xpert> the sound is rightly configurated
<Xpert> but no sound
<cyberskoby> plug your speakers in
<Xpert> cuz when i enter in the linux it makes sound
<Xpert> its plugged
<cyberskoby> kk =]
<Xpert> grr
<dr_willis> be sure vlc is set to use 'alsa' and not 'pulse audio' also in its settings... perhaps
<Xpert> i m getting grazie
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> what alsa means ?
<dr_willis> also  ive seen some videos that use weird audio codecs tht dont have linux support.
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_willis> alsa = sound sybsystem
<Xpert> alsa output setted nothing happened
<Xpert> :s
<pipegeek> howdy.... anyone in here know why qt4 apps would show up with empty menus, when run from a gnome session?  Running intrepid here.  Realize this might be the wrong room, but I thought I'd give it a shot.
<pipegeek> menus are literally empty (in qt4 designer and qdvdauthor)
<Xpert> vlc dont play sound
<Xpert> mb a system config bad ?
<Xpert> bad system confi*
<Xpert> sorry for my english
<Xpert> no idea ?
<spekdro> :P
<spekdro> ayudenme:)
<spekdro> help me
<spekdro> +_=
<pipegeek> spekdro, diganos su problema :P
<spekdro> pipegeek:
<pipegeek> my spanish is just awful
<pipegeek> :)  what up
<spekdro> tengo mi kubuntu con un error de usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, -a
<spekdro> i have one error :P this error
<pipegeek> hmm
<pipegeek> :)
<spekdro> i need repair this
<spekdro> mi english is bad :P
<spekdro> the error is dpkg :@
<spekdro> u cand help me?
<pipegeek> que es el mensaje, palabra por palabra?
<spekdro> ?
<spekdro> the actualisacion
<spekdro> i dont can update
<pipegeek> hehe, I give up.  Sorry, it's been too many years since I tried to speak
<spekdro> xD
<spekdro> loock
<pipegeek> so, if a package was left in a broken state, or the package manager quit badly before it was done,
<pipegeek> sometimes you end up with a package that's half-installed.
<pipegeek> and synaptic/aptitude tells you this, and tells you to run dpkg --configure -a to finish the job.
<spekdro> :O
<pipegeek> so, what you need to do is to open a terminal, and type:
<pipegeek> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pipegeek> and that should put things to rights :)
<spekdro> wait hold on
<pipegeek> (I hope)
<pipegeek> okay
<spekdro> :P leet me see
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<spekdro> wait
<pipegeek> ?
<spekdro> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<spekdro> wait
<spekdro> in synaptic ?
<spekdro> don see aplicar:@
<pipegeek> aha
<pipegeek> no
<pipegeek> Open a terminal.
<spekdro> ok
<pipegeek> now type:
<pipegeek> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spekdro> xD
<pipegeek> :)
<spekdro> loock
<pipegeek> ?
<spekdro> ot@ubuntu:/home/spekdro# sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spekdro> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<pipegeek> aha.  You need to close synaptic first
<spekdro> a LOl
<spekdro> loock
<spekdro> root@ubuntu:/home/spekdro# sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spekdro> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 5053 package `kdeplasma-addons-libs4':
<spekdro>  `Depends' field, reference to `libqtcore4': version contains `)'
<pipegeek> exciting!
<spekdro> that is is running?
<pipegeek> hold on a moment
<pipegeek> sudo dpkg --clear-avail # (blanks that file)
<pipegeek> sudo apt-get update # repopulates it
<pipegeek> spekdro,
<spekdro> a lol
<spekdro> wait leet me se
<spekdro> this udo dpkg --clear-avail # (blanks that file)
<spekdro> oki
<pipegeek> (if it wasn't clear, you should type those two things into the terminal)
<spekdro> it http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/multiverse Sources
<spekdro> Reading package lists... Done
<spekdro> That it ?
<pipegeek> cooool
<spekdro> :D
<pipegeek> think so
<spekdro> jejeje i goin to the apt:P
<pipegeek> :)
<spekdro> hold on
<spekdro> worrrrrrrrrrrkinggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<spekdro> Thank you bro
<spekdro> so much
<pipegeek> no prob :)
<spekdro> what is u name
<pipegeek> patrick
<spekdro> where are u from :D
<spekdro> my name is pedro:P
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<pipegeek> sorry, jussi01
<tuxwulf> Is there doc somewhere that I can install kubuntu persistent on a USB drive?
<jussi01> !usb | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lolipop> Help, i got this error : su: Authentication information cannot be recovered , what can i do now? i cant event to modify any file without sudo access
<lolipop> i was removing ldap authentication
<tuxwulf> jussi01: Thanks again!
<jussi01> :)
<kriox> hi ...
<kriox> i've got  a little problem i looking for a icon that allow me to configure the splash wallpaper
<kriox> and i search in the apparence menu' but i do not find
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<makinita> buenas, un nuevo usuario de kubuntu os saluda
<makinita> me lo habia instalado varias veces pero siempre sobre vmware en windows xp
<ActionParsnip> !es | makinita
<ubottu> makinita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<makinita> y he decidido utilizarlo como sistema operativo principal
<makinita> sorry
<makinita> bye
<kriox> sorry but in yours 8.04 kubuntu version there is this Personal Setting - Apparence & Themes - Splash Screen because i do not finf
<kriox> i have not kde 4
<ActionParsnip> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<kriox> iubottu no way
<ActionParsnip> kriox: does that fix you up?
<kriox> i will try to customiza my kubuntu whit my logo
<GreydMiyu> ActionParsnip, the faqmastah.
<ActionParsnip> i just have black belt googlefu and 2nd dan ask.com-chi
<ActionParsnip> hazaaaah
<ActionParsnip> oooh new nvidia drivers in the updates
<ActionParsnip> eeeeeeeeeeee
<Tm_T> new?
<MisterFlibble> You can install the Nvidia packaged from Jaunty into Intrepid easily
<MisterFlibble> *packages
<ActionParsnip> im not touching jaunty
<ActionParsnip> intrepid works fine
<MisterFlibble> well, I never said you install Jaunty, just the Nvidia driver package
<MisterFlibble> The Nvidia driver in Intrepid has a bug in it that drives me nuts
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: what version does it have now?
<MisterFlibble> I'm half tempted to just remove all of Ubuntu's stuff and dkms, and use Nvidia's installer
<ActionParsnip> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/restricted nvidia-glx-177 177.82-0ubuntu0.1 [15.4MB]
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: bah, old (:)
<MisterFlibble> but I'm lazy and DKMS will rebuild the kernel modules automagically, so tat tat
<GreydMiyu> Yeah, the jaunty one is surprisingly stable.
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: work on my 6250 nvidia
<GreydMiyu> And, added bonus, added a few fps to WoW under wine.
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: sure, but I like my 180
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: the heaviest game i play is frets on fire
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: oh I don't do games much either, its about KDE4 fixes
<GreydMiyu> Y'know, after getting Rock Band 2 and playing that for quite a while I went back to FoF and was horrified at how touchy it is.
<Tm_T> GreydMiyu: touchy as in "not that forgiving" ?
<Tm_T> IIRC it requires more accuracy than others usually
<ActionParsnip> GreydMiyu: its nice with the mhl mod
<GreydMiyu> Touchy as in not forgiving at all.
<Tm_T> I wouldn't say it a bad thing
<GreydMiyu> Well, when i swear I'm hitting the strum at the right time and it's failing me out, pft.  Too darn touchy.
<ActionParsnip> GreydMiyu: i find it ok and the wii version i have to play behind the music, mind you i play a proper guitar as well so its all weird to me
<ActionParsnip> GreydMiyu: its great when the woman is getting her face on
<GreydMiyu> Yeah, I can imagine.
<StR|Sangreal> hola!
<StR|Sangreal> please, how should i install ooo3?
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<StR|Sangreal> and how can i bring flash to run?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MisterFlibble> Nvidia 177 has a well known bug when running on a Geforce 76xx on KDE
<MisterFlibble> it will cause display corruption
<GreydMiyu> Huh, that explains a lot.
<MisterFlibble> the bug is fixed as of 180.11 (beta)
<StR|Sangreal> ActionParsnip, is the repository and the commands valid for Kubuntu os as well?
<StR|Sangreal> it claims i have flashplugin-nonfree installed, but it is not so
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: kubuntu is exatly the same as ubuntu but uses kde / kwin instead of gnome / metacity by default
<ActionParsnip> StR|Sangreal: can you view flash based pages like: http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<StR|Sangreal> not really
<MisterFlibble> The Flash player included in the AMD64 edition of Ubuntu is buggy and has to run in nspluginwrapper
<MisterFlibble> I find that the 64-bit Flash from Adobe works well (it's alpha though)
<ActionParsnip> MisterFlibble: theres a native 64bit one at www.adobe.com
<MisterFlibble> ActionParsnip: Yes, and the first thing you'll notice is how much smoother the video playback is, and the infamous grey box bug is gone
<cuznt> http://www.rathergood.com/blode2 <~~~ WHAT is that
<ActionParsnip> MisterFlibble: tell me about it, i also apt-built my firefox too and its much slicker
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: its some childish but funny anims
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: http://www.rathergood.com/zoology
<cuznt> It's killing me OJ
<cuznt> New Stuff     * Communist Christmas   * Mummy's Tummy     * My Pussy Is Haunted    * Goblin Shark  and   * Miss U
<ActionParsnip> its all good, check jamie and his magic todger, its hilarious
<pietro_> salve
<OxDeadC0de> hmm, rc1 was tagged, how long till there's an "ubuntu" release?
<pietro_> hi
<Adola> Hello, I need some advice.
<Adola> I found this cool site that proclaimed to have "The best Ubuntu Repo" and, it looks pretty cool.  However, it's only for Fiesty.  Do I really need a repo like that?
<SlimeyPete> depends whether you need the software that's in it
<Adola> Well, I love trying out new software, and this repo has alot of really cool stuff.
<Adola> But, i'm running Intrepid.  Not fiesty.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: if you are running feisty then yes, otherwise no
<Adola> Bah, does anyone know of a big reop list for Intrepid full of useless software :P
<SlimeyPete> if you try to use a fiesty repo with a different version of ubuntu then you may run into serious dependency problems
<ActionParsnip> Adola: technically the "best" repos are the official ones, as you know they are maintained by the ubuntu team themselves
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Yes.  I know this.
<wesley> Is it true to play HD video you need a core duo 2.0 ghz ? ( Because i play 720 p with a celeron )
<wesley> People that wrote that probaly use Windows, but then again
<MisterFlibble> Adola: You shouldn't run packages meant for earlier versions of Ubuntu if you can avoid it, and it's always best to get whatever you can from official sources
<thomas> Thanks for all the help with the sound issues
<rubens_> hola
<MisterFlibble> I'm still perfectly happy with DVD, but call me when you can get a Blu Ray burner for $40
<Adola> MisterFlibble: Yes, thank you.
<thomas> it turns out that I needed to create an /etc/asound.conf file
<MisterFlibble> :)
<Adola> But, does anyone know of any really big repo's for Intrepid?  Like...With TOO much software ;P
<mal> hello
<MisterFlibble> Adola: There was a group a while back that made a program called Automatix to get a bunch of stuff that wasn't in the official Ubuntu repos, but it modified shared libraries and messed other software (and later upgrades) up pretty badly
<thomas> I'd write a bug report, as I did when I figured out how to fix a usplash in 7.04, however the same problem was in 7.10... so I don't think it would do any good
<Adola> Ok, also.  Using "Proposed" software updates a good idea?  Like, checking the box under software sources
<Tm_T> Adola: it's ok if you like to use packages which are under testing, aka not tested yet
<MisterFlibble> Adola: If there's a particular program you need and it's not in the repository, try getting a stand alone DEB package directly from the organization that makes the program
<Adola> MisterFlibble: Yes, I came into ubuntu too late for Automatix.  it's now dead.  I would love to try it out though.
<Tm_T> Adola: no you wouldn't
<Tm_T> Adola: it's highway to broken systems
<MisterFlibble> Adola: Proposed is usually safe but the packages haven't been thoroughly tested, you shouldn't keep it enabled as it can cause trouble
<Adola> No, I don't really need just ONE program.  I just..Like having the options of easily upgrading.
<Tm_T> Adola: also immediately unvoid a warranty
<Tm_T> Adola: how adept or other package managers doesn't do it?
<Adola> And also, SVN?  I've asked someoneabout a bug in Kopete.  And they said the latest SVN edition of Kopete will fix it..How do I get that?
<MisterFlibble> Tm_T: I really hate Adept, I have Synaptic installed :)
<thomas> so, just to let you guys know that if you see others with sound problems tell them to jabber me mahasamoot@gmail.com, and I'll be happy to help
<Tm_T> Adola: you have to build it, it's bit more complicated (:
<MisterFlibble> Adola: You shouldn't do that
<Adola> So, don't use proposed?
<Tm_T> Adola: it's up to you, proposed that is
<MisterFlibble> Adola: If the update you need is in proposed, you can enable the repo, grab only that update, and turn off the repo again
<Adola> Well, I have ummm, someone told me to get something to build the latest version of WINE through SVN.  I can't even remember the name of that program though.
<MisterFlibble> Adola: Wine has it's own repository with the most current build
<MisterFlibble> Adola: http://winehq.org/download/deb
<Adola> I've got wine.
<Adola> Is there a .deb of the svn version of Kopete?  Because, the bug has been bothering me for quite some time.
<DarkSmoke> hey
<DarkSmoke> i installed kvirc from their website because the kubuntu one is not up to date
<DarkSmoke> on startup it gave me an error about DCOP server not running
<DarkSmoke> and the kvirc systray icon is on the desktop instead of being in the systray
<rdale> i'm trying to use usb-creator to make a 4 Gb kubuntu intrepid install, but it just hangs on startup (starting from the command line). do i need to initialize the usb stick first or something?
<ActionParsnip> DarkSmoke: does a reboot help any?
<Adola> http://kopete.kde.org/svnaccess.php
<Adola> Is this how to get the latest svn version?
<DarkSmoke> ActionParsnip:  hmm didn't try to reboot
<manare> Hi, kmail systray tell me that I have 8 unread email, but its wrong. How can i _reset_ him. restart is not working
<mal> quit
<ActionParsnip> manare: killall kmail then rerun it
<DarkSmoke> i'll reboot brb
<mal> Quit
<manare> killing no work ;(
<ActionParsnip> manare: ps -ef | grep kmail
<ActionParsnip> manare: kill its pid
<ActionParsnip> manare: kill it dead
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> the reboot helped :D
<manare> ActionParsnip: It'a couple of day that I have 8 unread mails. Lots of reboot, logins.
<ActionParsnip> manare: strange, gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> manare: are allmails read?
<ActionParsnip> manare: but showing 8 unread mails
<manare> ActionParsnip:  I have 3 disconnect IMAP account. all have no unread mesg
<ActionParsnip> manare: try right clicking the inbox and marking all as read
<ActionParsnip> manare: that'll learn it
<manare> ActionParsnip: done and I tried to recreate cache and so on
<manare> ActionParsnip: but still 8 email
<manare> ActionParsnip: I dont want recreate accounts
<Adola> Someone told me KDE 4.1 is WORSE than 4.2....Is it honestly?
<Adola> Beacuse, RC 1 for 4.2 is coming out in a few days.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: its all individual
<Adola> ActionParsnip: Could you please elaborate?
<MisterFlibble> Adola: KDE 4.2 is a bit temperamental at times
<MisterFlibble> it is useable though
<Tm_T> MisterFlibble: no problems with it here
<Tm_T> though, I'm already on 4.3 wagon
<MisterFlibble> I have things segfault sometimes
<Tm_T> that's not because of KDE version I bet
<MisterFlibble> and hopefully Jaunty will support my webcam again
<Tm_T> MisterFlibble: also, if you can reproduce, please report
<Adola> Ok.
<Adola> Well, how do I get it?
<Adola> What repo do I add?
<Adola> Or...Whatever?
<Tm_T> Adola: see kubuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> Adola: i thought kde4.2 was garbage but dont mind 4.1, i personally use fluxbox with kde apps, f you ask the next guy his/heropinion may be wildly different or near identical
<ActionParsnip> Adola: there is no yes / no answer, its all an opinion which is neither right nor wrong
<Adola> Thank you.
<MisterFlibble> I hate minimalism, KDE is better than GNOME in useability and resource use, but tends to be somewhat less stable
 * Tm_T is wondering when first huge borkages comes to 4.3
<Tm_T> MisterFlibble: it's all stable here
<MisterFlibble> in my experience
<Tm_T> aye
<wesley> Tm_T yeah 4.3 is not broken yet ( See the yet )
<Tm_T> wesley: I know, yet
<Tm_T> as I'm using that branch (:
<wesley> had it with 4.1 when i went to 4.2
<ActionParsnip> i love minimal, gets the job done without bows and bells cluttering the place up
<wesley> some weeks later the trunk started to break
<Adola> I like clutter.
<Tm_T> wesley: didn't happen to me
<wesley> but its true that svn is now 4.3
<ActionParsnip> Adola: then you want kde with compiz and avant window manager
<mooperd> Grrrrr, kde 4 is slow and clunky
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I've got them all.
<mooperd> can I make it faster, it is rather frustrating
<Adola> Except Avant.  I use emerald.  I've never even really looked at avant
<ActionParsnip> Adola: god help you
<wesley> kde4.2 is qiute good
<Adola> What's wrong with that stuff?  My desktop looks pretty :)
<wesley> running the rc already
<ActionParsnip> Adola: i dont like clutter,i dont even have wallpaper
<Adola> o.O
<Adola> Wow.
<Adola> I've cluttred myself with widgets.
<wesley> only still bugs with regression and like, but overall it looks good
<Adola> Or, plasma's.
<ActionParsnip> Adola: not disimilar: http://apcmag.com/system/files/images/fluxbox.jpg
<mooperd> wesley, I think I upgraded. I followed the instructions at the top of the page but it still says 4.1 on the login bit
<Adola> Is this your desktop?
<Adola> (I'm on dial-up...Things take a while to laod)
<ActionParsnip> Adola: although my slit is 100% not 66%
<ActionParsnip> Adola: pretty much
<wesley> mooprd did you use the ppa ?
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry...that's ugly O.o
<mooperd> wesley: the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Adola: my systems can all run compiz with full bells and whistles, i just hate all that rubbish
<wesley> ppa is beta 2 from kde4.2 and kde-nigthly is rc
<mooperd> yes, I think ppa
<MisterFlibble> I have most of the internet programs that come with KDE uninstalled, Opera can do the work of half a dozen of them :P
<Adola> Well, I suppose I'm the perfect KDE user.
<Adola> I love clutter.  And shiney.
<mooperd> but Im not surte if I have it installed correctly
<wesley> must say compiz is lesss buggy then kwin composting
<mooperd> how do I use the RC?
<Adola> Kwin sucks.
<Adola> HARD.
<ActionParsnip> MisterFlibble: opera is awesome but keep firefox incase your sites dont support it
<manare> is bluetooth support back in 4.2?
<Adola> Compiz is faster, betterlooking, and overall better.
<MisterFlibble> wesley: Compiz slows down other OpenGL apps, bad
<ActionParsnip> Adola: slooooow compiz
<Adola> Yeah, then, you should REALLY have IE backed up too.
<MisterFlibble> I always left it off when I used GNOME
<wesley> But using compiz with kde4 doesnt work good
<Adola> ActionParsnip: I think compiz is blazing fast.  It's kwin that haults.
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz-core
<MisterFlibble> I just use Kwin and deal with it
<ubottu> compiz-core (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.8-0ubuntu4.1 (intrepid), package size 178 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+deb1-8 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<MisterFlibble> Sabayon was using Compiz with KDE 4
<MisterFlibble> that was a disaster
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox is a whole host of apps for just 4mb and is light as a feather
<wesley> Yeah thats because it will not work well
<ActionParsnip> horses for courses
<wesley> Kwin got composting in it, and running compiz is crap on kde4
<Adola> Yes, well.  I must be off to school.  Thank you guys for your help.  I'll upgrade to 4.2 if it's not TRUELY a disaster.
<wesley> but kwin improved in kde4.2, maby its because the intel bugs that it buggy
<Adola> Bye!
<wesley> 4.2 is better then 4.1
<ActionParsnip> Adola: if you want something more pretty: http://www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/2489/exoduz_fluxbox.jpg
<webaska> hello.. can anyone help me a little? you know there is such option in notebooks with vista...to press 11 so it can restore vista... i tried to install opensuse but it didnt worked well with notebook..so i messed up now..
<MisterFlibble> GNOME is turning into more of a trainwreck every release
<wesley> ActionParsnip you know of the intel bugs ?
<MisterFlibble> Ubuntu can only cover up so much of it
<wesley> Gnome is just releasing the same crap every 6 months, they just play a new number after it
<ActionParsnip> wesley: in which hardware, intel make a huge range of hardware
<wesley> intel gma 965
<mooperd> Hi, how do I check which version on kde Im using?
<MisterFlibble> wesley: I know, it hasn't really improved in any way useful to me in at least 5 years
<MisterFlibble> :P
<MisterFlibble> I wonder what they've actually done to it, if anything
<ActionParsnip> wesley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2754506
<wesley> i am getting fps fron only aroun 110 , that isnt normall is it ?
<MisterFlibble> crap
<MisterFlibble> netsplit
<GreydMiyu> Only problem I have with 4.2 are the notifications.
<froggerBob> Hi, I got this problem where every TCP connection just stalls until timing out every few minutes. it's becoming impossible to download large files.
<GreydMiyu> And the inability to have them just go away.
<andrew_> vista rules
<GreydMiyu> -.-
<MisterFlibble> yay for Netsplits
<wesley> great kde is marking most of my bugs dulicate
<manare> Is bluetooth support back in 4.2?
<GreydMiyu> Well, are they?
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094 ActionParship this bug i meant
<JohnFlux> wesley: and is it a duplicate?
<Kal-El> ciao
<Kal-El> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<GreydMiyu> Hm, bonus points to someone who can tell me why konversation insists on opening links in opera instead of firefox.  :/
<JohnFlux> GreydMiyu: There's a 'default applications' in system settings
<JohnFlux> GreydMiyu: what is that set to?
<hatoyu> GreydMiyu: Settings > configure >general
<wesley> needed to pay 26 euro tax for my intel motherboard
<froggerBob> Hi, I got this problem where every few minutes all TCP connections just drop in unison. what might be the problem?
<hatoyu> GreydMiyu: opera '%u'
<GreydMiyu> "in application based on its url"
<MisterFlibble> the best way to avoid paying taxes on that stuff here is to buy it online from an out of state company, and don't tell the state you live in that you bought it :)
<jussi01> MisterFlibble: -offtopic please ;)
<MisterFlibble> sorry
<GreydMiyu> Since it wasn't either of those, any other suggestions/
<chakie_work> hm, i installed a 8.10 on a laptop i have. the cd also had an included cd-only version for testing and there x.org worked fine with the native resolution and looked nice. after installing i have only garbled graphics and a console login
<webaska> how to delete all partitions without installing kubuntu ? is that possible?
<Aeon5717> hello guys, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and now i have kde4!!! can i somehow install kde3.5.10 on kubuntu8.10? My computer isn't strong enough to support kde4
<tue> hey, installed kde 4.2 beta 2 on intrepid, but now i cannot use msn in kopete (when i click add account there is no option for msn). Any ideas? is msn plugin being provided by another package?
<Aeon5717> i cannot find kde3 in repo
<manare> no msn plugin in4.2 beta
<Tm_T> Aeon5717: umm, KDE4 shouldn't be any heavier than KDE3
<Tm_T> Aeon5717: and no, there's no KDE3 fro 8.10
<GreydMiyu> Aeon5717: KDE3 was removed in 8.10.
<Aeon5717> Tm_T: i have a problem with video card (this is a laptop) intel i915
<Aeon5717> when i play the movie now in kaffeine, it freezes every time a subtitle shows
<Aeon5717> it is very annoying
<tue> manare: hmm. says so on the announcements page: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 . But well, its no biggie :-) .
<Aeon5717> that did not happen in kde3
<Tm_T> Aeon5717: have you turned off compositioning?
<Aeon5717> any ideas?
<Aeon5717> Tm_T: sorry, i do not know what that is. i never used kde4 before
<Aeon5717> i disabled desktop effects
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> helped?
<Aeon5717> let me check...
<Aeon5717> no :(
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<mooperd> Hello, how do I upgrade to the rc version of kde4?
<sehven> why does my resolution change back everytime i reboot?
<Aeon5717> where do I choose a video driver that X uses?
<Tm_T> mooperd: see kubuntu.org
<Aeon5717> perhaps it is using i810 instead of intel
<mooperd> Tm_T:  there is info about upgraging to the beta (which I have allready done
<Tm_T> mooperd: then rc packages aren't available yet
<mooperd> ) but I would like to get in on testin gthe nightly rebuilds
<Tm_T> !neon | mooperd
<ubottu> mooperd: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Tm_T> mooperd: FYI: those packages are different
<mooperd> neon? is this the fance pantst thing?
<marek_> hi, what is the best app for recording video from tv card?
<makinita> buenas
<makinita> soy nuevo en esto de kubuntu y tengo un problemilla con el xine
<makinita> ejecuto el xine y veo pelis sin problemas, audio y video ok
<Aeon5717> makinita: please use englosh in this channel
<Aeon5717> *english
<makinita> pero cuando cierro el xine y abro el amarok para oir mp3, no se oyen y tengo que volver a abrir el xine por que me deja el sonido en mute
<makinita> sorry
<Aeon5717> :)
<Aeon5717> np
<Tm_T> !br | mooperd
<ubottu> mooperd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tue> i have another question. I have a laptop (t60 thinkpad) with an ati x1300 graphics card. I also have an external monitor which has a higher resolution than the laptop screen. What i want is, to be able to plugin in the monitor, restart x, and have only the monitor displaying my desktop at the correct resolution. I would like to accomplish this with the fglrx driver. (When i use the vanilla, eg. dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, xorg.conf this is how
<tue> it works). If anyone has such a setup, which is working, i would very much like their xorg.conf in the pastebin or whatever.
<Tm_T> baaah
<sehven> why does my resolution change back everytime i reboot?
<makinita> i am going to find spanish help, thanks
<Aeon5717> makinita: ok
<makinita> bye
<mooperd> Tm_T:mi aerodeslizador está lleno de anguilas
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> mooperd: my mistake, ignore
<mooperd> Tm_T:Si me dijo que tenía un cuerpo bonito, se le mantenga en contra de mí?
<mooperd> no probs :)
<geny> i every body
<geny> i'm tring to play midi with the sound card guillemot maxi sound on ubunto 8.04
<geny> it dosn't work...
<geny> help me please
<chakie_work> seems a nvidia quadro card doesn't work too well in linux
<chakie_work> nor does kubuntu manage to get my network card working on this thinkpad t61
<chakie_work> this seems to be a looong day... :(
<Malic> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chakie_work> didn't know that configuring the network on linux is still a manual task...
<chakie_work> i even see an e1000e network driver loaded but nothing uses it
<chakie_work> and i have manually added the "alias eth0 e1000e" to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<chakie_work> i have no idea what else to do...
<matt_d> hey
<matt_d> can i mount an iso into a dvd
<matt_d> if its the cd iso of kubuntu?
<matt_d> will it work in a dvd?
<tue> chakie_work: have you tried it on a livedisk? i used to have all sorts of funky networking issues because of a broken installation. never figured it out, but a reinstall worked.
<chakie_work> tue: no network there either
<mooperd> whats the kubuntu dev channel
<chakie_work> i booted into the live version by mistake when installing. the graphics worked perfectly there too
<chakie_work> but without a network i can't get any gfx drivers installed
<chakie_work> i remember having problems like this in 1994, but didn't expect to see them 2009
<matt_d> anyone help me out?
<Malic> what do you think about konserve?
<tue> chakie_work: strange... im sorry i dont think i can help you :-( .  it seems like the e1000e has some serious issues.
<chakie_work> tue: yeah
<chakie_work> i see that NetworkManager disables the eth0 device because of "reason: 2"
<chakie_work> very informative
<chakie_work> then i see ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<chakie_work> argh, i've already wasted half a day on this. network-manager seems to be some POS
<mooperd> Im using the 4.2 beta and have a few problems with it. the taskbar(If it is called that in linux land) keeps disappearing and the background does the same till I mouseover it. Im on Version 4.1.85 (KDE 4.1.85 (KDE 4.2 Beta2)) and qt is at 4.4.3
<chakie_work> there isn't even any link light on the switch, so kubuntu seems to have totally dropped the ball on bringing up the network device
<mooperd> chakie_work: er, I think you will find that link lights come up even if you dont have ram in the machine
<CrypTom> hi all, I've got a strange effect on my kubuntu server (8.10), yesterday I've added about a thousand pupil accounts, some of them did not get the right primary group (but most of them are ok!). Now I'm no longer able to add a user to a group
<sdogi> anyone fluent in java?
<CrypTom> usermod -g group user           always tells me: unknown group blabla
<sdogi> never mind :)
<CrypTom> useradd -m -g somegroup user      worked well yesterday, but today reports the same thing...
<tue> chakie_work: this seems relevant. perhaps the links in the second post can be of help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927943 . it appears to have been blacklisted for some time because it could corrupt hardware.
<tue> chakie_work: damn i didnt even think that was possible....
<bryan_> hello all
<Aeon5717> i have a problem with a script. it does not execute on doubleclick, and it does when i run it in console with ./script.sh any ideas?
<Aeon5717> hello bryan_
<tue> mooperd: i also had a painting issue or two with beta 2. i suggest you might hold out untill rc1 which is due for the 13'th, since the problem may allready be solved.
<bryan_> so, i finally made the jump to install kubuntu. i really wanted to do a dual boot, something went wrong and now my xp install is gone.
<Aeon5717> bryan_: do you still have it on your harddrive?
<tue> bryan: that sounds bad. do you know if the xp partition itself is gone?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | bryan_
<ubottu> bryan_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bryan_> tue: it appears so. the hard drive space has the full hard drive
<bryan_> i had set it to do 20 gb or so and now it has the full hard drive
<tue> bryan_: okay. this is very bad news. if linux is taking up all your hd space xp is most likely gone for good.
<bryan_> tue: yes, i am quite aware of that. but all is good. i backed up what i wanted. and am ready to dive in to the open source scene.
<tue> bryan_: when installing kubuntu, there should have been an option (i think after selecting the timezone) about partitioning the harddrive. you might have selected to use the full hard drive there....
<chakie_work> tue: it was backlisted, yes, but i enabled it as the first thing i did
<bryan_> tue: i had selected to keep the windows xp partition, and make the new one 20gb. I remember the option, but during install an error occurred, and i contiuned on, resulting in the wipe
<tue> bryan_: phew :-) . I blew my windows partition the first time i tried to use linux back in the redhat 6.1 days and was quite pissed :-) . If you want to install windows, i think its possible to use kparted or some other application to resize your linux partition and then install windows, but usually its better to install windows before linux because windows will overwrite the bootloader.
<bryan_> tue: yea... i was prepared for anything. it worked well when i did it at work, but not so much on the machine i really wanted it to work on... hopefully, wine is developed enough for the programs i need to run.
<chakie_work> or no, the e1000e or e1000 drivers were not blacklisted at all, it was an eepro100 driver that was blacklisted
<chakie_work> i see the darn device with "lspci"
<tue> bryan_: dont know, i havent used wine in the last couple of years. i keep an xp partition :-) . man i would be pissed if the installer overwrote it.
<bryan_> tue: yea but what can i do? being pissed wont bring it back.
<sehven> guys i have a prob
<tue> bryan_: since i assume you just did a reinstall, i would properly install xp anew overwriting everything, and then try to install linux again and hope it didnt mess up this time.
<sehven> cant seem to get the cube working
<bryan_> tue: ok.
<eilema> can someone help me with mounting a ntfs drive on ubuntu
<bryan_> does linux need a virus scanner?
<stdin> bryan_: short answer: no
<stdin> long answer: only if you plan to serve files to windows clients and want to protect them from potential viruses
<bryan_> stdin: i didnt think so. but i did a search and some results turned up, so i wanted to be sure, before i got into a problem.
<bryan_> stdin: and i dont plan to server any files. not from this machine. :)
<eilema> can someone help me with an ubuntu problem??? hopefully one on one?
<bryan_> eilema: what is your problem?
<wesley__> I need some help, i am trying to install kubuntu on my intel atom 330 machine ( totaly new, unformat ect )
<bryan_> wesley: what is your problem?
<eilema> ok bryan , when i try to open my second seagate harddrive on ubuntu it gives me "You are not privileged to mount the volume"
<eilema> it is in ntfs
<bryan_> eilema: oh, i am not sure about ntfs installs. i know its hard to mount those.
<wesley__> I get kernel panic when starting the 64 bit live cd from usb
<bryan_> eilma: because of the security
<chakie_work> hm, eth0 was totally disabled in /etc/network/interfaces
<chakie_work> adding it as "auto dhcp" at least makes the damn thing try to get an address for it
<eilema> ive read on a bunch of forums how to do it, i just dont totally understand what their talking about
<chakie_work> but still no link
<eilema> lie entering codes in the terminal etc........
<torkiano> hello all, anyone tried KCall? http://www.basyskom.de/index.pl/kcall
<wesley__> I am installing a mini itx, but by starting the live cd i got all errors, and stuff, it was the amd64 live usb
<eilema> i dont want to write to the drive just watch and listen to whats on it
<bryan_> eilema: send me the sources you are using
<wesley__> Can it be that hyper threading is a problem in linux ?
<wesley__> the intel atom 330 supports hyper threading
<bryan_> wesley: i would have no idea, can you run the check to see if the download has all the files.
<wesley__> it worked on my notebook the live usb, but i going try 32 bit and jaunty
<MisterFlibble> wesley__:Hyperthreading only helped the Pentium 4 because it wasted so many cycles anyway, it will do little or nothing for Core 2/Atom/i7
<wesley__> I have disabled it but, what will it do when i enable it
<MisterFlibble> probably a little bit improve or a little bit hurt depending on the workload
<MisterFlibble> I wouldn't bother with it
<wesley__> improvements are always welcome
<MisterFlibble> the execution pipeline on Intel/AMD's modern CPUs are nowhere near as insanely long as the Pentium 4's
<wesley__> Oh jaunty live cd loads XD
<MisterFlibble> and they have more cache on the die
<wesley__> i have 2x 512 chache
<wesley__> its a mini itx pc
<MisterFlibble> HT would probably help a server a little
<MisterFlibble> it would probably do nothing or hurt desktop performance
<wesley__> Seems the jaunty live cd works, but 8.10 not
<MisterFlibble> I don't use Ubuntu alphas, nuh uh
<MisterFlibble> bad news
<wesley__> I wanted to run stable, but i bet that the hardware is not supported in 8.10, because atom is new
<MisterFlibble> :P
<wesley__> My notebook runs 8.10, but thats old hardware, atom 330 is kind of new
<MisterFlibble> Intel only has a skeleton crew writing drivers for Linux
<MisterFlibble> sometimes their new stuff isn't supported for a year or more
<wesley__> better then nothing
<MisterFlibble> AMD is better with Linux
<MisterFlibble> usually they submit drivers before the hardware is even out
<wesley__> but the Dont like AMD, they suck
<wesley__> AMD doesnt have intel intergrated vga
<wesley__> Will 8.04.2 get updated drivers and stuff ?
<wesley__> Guys ?
<Pici> wesley__: 8.04.2 will just include things that have been pushed out in regular security updates. It is not a new release.
<wesley__> Now, then i go unstable, nothing bad having the unstable already if its works
<wesley__> I mean if 8.10 doesnt work then wil 8.04 also not, maby different distro but i like them not
<SlimeyPete> 8.04 might work
<SlimeyPete> sometimes newer drivers introduce new bugs so using older ones can fix problems
<wesley__> why would 8.04 work and 8.10 not? and 8.04 doesnt have updated kde
<robin0800> wesley__: what about 9.04 already out as alpha 2
<wesley__> robin0800 thats what i installing now, and the live cd booted, desktop effects works, sound to, everthing works
<wesley__> okay here something i wanna know, i have 2 gb memory how much swap do i need then
<Pici> wesley__: Are you planning to hibernate the computer?
<Pici> wesley__: i.e: suspend to disk?
<wesley__> Uh not really, but it can be that i want to use it sometime
<Pici> wesley__: Well, you'll need at least as much swap as ram if you are.  1.5 times is a safe bet.
<sehven> just got my 8.10 running hours ago, cant seem to make desktop cube work
<sehven> help anyone?
<wesley__> most time i just shutdown, i almost never hibernate, but i want everthing to work, and space on harddrive is more then enough
<wesley__> so 4000 mb swap ?
<wesley__> or or say 2500 ?
<wesley__> how much should i need for root, 15000 should be enough ?
<Pici> wesley__: 2500 is good, 10gb is fine for root.
<sehven> help with desktop cube pls
<Pici> sehven: Can you elaborate?
<wesley__> so with 10 i would have enough space ?
<Pici> wesley__: Yes.
<wesley__> going make jfs systema
<wesley__> jfs file systems from it
<sehven> Pici, i want to use the desktop cube, but cant seem to get it to work
<wesley__> jfs means more gb , ext3 takes big amount of gb away
<sehven> already downloaded compiz stuffs
<Pici> wesley__: You aren't going to find a lot of support if you have problems with your JFS install though, ext3 is the supported fs type for installations.
<Pici> sehven: Do you get an error when you try to enable it?
<wesley__> never had problems before with jfs
<sehven> nope
<aleite>  Hello guys!
<sehven> it just wont do the cube thing
<wesley__> you cant resize it, but thats it, jfs seems to be faster and got more gb
<aleite>  I compiled KDE from trunk. Does anyone know how to make kdm my default display manager?
<Pici> sehven: Then #compiz-fusion should be able to help you setup the proper settings to enable the cube
<Pici> aleite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sehven> oki Pici thx ^^
<aleite> Pici: I compiled it myself. I tried it but it says kdm is not installed
<sehven> oppps T_T accidentaly removed panel
<sehven> how do i restore it?
<wesley__> pici far i know is xfs not supported as root in ubuntu, but jfs is no problem
<wesley__> werent they going to add ext4 to 9.04 ?
<Pici> wesley__: I mean not supported as in you won't find many people with similar installs to help you with it. Whether the installer itself will install on jfs, I'm not sure.  And yes, ext4 support is in 9.04.
<Tex-Twil>  Hello, how can I disable the gdm login and use only a console login ?
<Tex-Twil> kdm sorry
<wesley__> No ext4 in 9.04 alpha yet
<wesley__> jfs will install, i use it on my notebook to, if you compare jfs to ext3 then jfs is cleary better
<wesley__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<tiveven> Hello, what is what somebody can tell me how to desinstaller xubuntu
<eraca> merhaba arkadaşlar
<wesley__> when ext4 is out can you convert ext3 to ext4 then ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Pici> tiveven: Just install something else over it/reclaim the space with your other OS.
<eraca> hi
<leif> hey is konquer a good browser and wich back end do it use
<wesley__> yes
<leif> is it a webkit or
<stdin> konqueror can use webkit or khtml
<tiveven> Pici: I do not want to ecraser because I want to gain(win) some memory of storage
<leif> ok
<torkiano> leif: I'm using webkit with konqueror and seems great
<torkiano> There is a PPA with webkitkde here:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/paulo-miguel-dias/ubuntu intrepid main
<wesley__> stdin do you know what i best can use jfs or ext3 or doesnt that mather? i know you cant shrink jfs but jfs is faster and more gb
<mooperd> Hello, I have the beta version of kde 4.2 running and Im getting all this strangeness on the task bar http://www.moonet.co.uk/kde4.2.eurgh.png. I have tried both the open source and nvidia drivers and get the same effect. Its not really harming usability but it is darned ugly.
<wesley__> hmm that is nvidia related, sure of it, i dont have that on my intel vga
<kalel> ciao a tutti
<kalel> non riesco a condividere l'hard disk con virtualbox sapete aiutarmi?
<Tm_T> !it | kalel
<ubottu> kalel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mooperd> wesley__: I have tried both drivers and get exactly the same effect
<stdin> wesley__: depends what you want to use it for. generally ext3 is fine
<wesley__> stdin just downloading, but on internet there are bechmarks that say that ext3 is slow and like
<stdin> wesley__: ext3 is fine, the bottleneck is the hardware (HDD)
<rayack> yee
<wesley__> but why does ext3 take more space then say jfs ? I know ext3 is default and best supported under linux, and even Windows
<leif> is there a way to see wich engine i run in konquer
<sehven> wats shortcut for console?
<sehven> i lost my desktop
<stdin> leif: the one with kubuntu is khtml
<sehven> and panel
<sehven> T_T
<stdin> sehven: Ctrl-Alt-F# where # is 1 - 6
<stdin> or Alt-F# from another console
<leif> ok so is it posible to change for webkit
<stdin> wesley__: it doesn't take that much space, and a journal is a good thing
<Tm_T> leif: you need package called webkitkde
<wesley__> stdin can i convert ext3 later to ext4? because on the moment i can not choose ext4
<leif> ahh that one i have thanx
<Tm_T> wesley__: can
<leif> thanx Tm_T
<wesley__> Tm_T how would that go? will there be a tool for ?
<Tm_T> wesley__: few commands and changing mount parameters and done, I believe
<Tm_T> wesley__: nothing you should worry until it's time
<wesley__> isnt that hard? but ubuntu 9.04 has already ext4, can gparted convert orso ?
<Tm_T> wesley__: no, nothing hard I believe
<stdin> "The ext3 filesystem is forward compatible with ext4, making it possible to mount an ext3 filesystem as ext4 and use it as such." Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Backward_compatibility
<kalel> ragazzi scusate se sono italiano
<MisterFlibble> wesley__: According to Eric Sandeen, you can mount an ext3 volume as ext4, but you have to choose whether or not to enable extents, which will destroy backwards compatibility with ext3 (but they're ext4's biggest feature)
<kalel> sapete aiutarmi con le cartelle condivise di virtualbox?
<MisterFlibble> if I understood him right
<Tm_T> !it | kalel
<ubottu> kalel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kalel> command virtualbox folder condivise
<wesley__> But i gues that converting would be hard ? or mounting? because you will need to edit that file
<MisterFlibble> wesley__: XFS has been in the kernel for quite some time, its what I use, it had some problems with Linux 2.4 being stupid, but it has always worked well for me in recent 2.6 kernels
<stdin> wesley__: no harder than converting ext2 to ext3
<MisterFlibble> wesley__: No, it's just an option as part of the command to mount it
<wesley__> XFS and JFS seems to be better, but overall ext3 got more features, so that where i think that maby its better to pick ext3, so i can shrink
<MisterFlibble> if you think you may want to go back to ext3 later, don't enable extents
<MisterFlibble> JFS is basically abandoned
<wesley__> oh
<wesley__> lol i am using it on my notebook
<MisterFlibble> and it is incompatible with SELinux (Ubuntu uses AppArmor though)
<MisterFlibble> Thats why you can't use JFS in Fedora or Red Hat
<wesley__> ow, but those bechmarks are confusing most times
<sehven> pheww
<sehven> that was a close one
<MisterFlibble> Reiser and JFS are basically abandoned, ext3 is a freaking dinosaur, ext2 is worse
<MisterFlibble> XFS is the only decent filesystem the kernel supports
<MisterFlibble> Ext4 will be up there with XFS though
<sehven> my balls almost ran off again losing panel ^_^
<wesley__> But you cant use it as root, but i see ext3 as the ntfs from Linux
<MisterFlibble> and XFS has a defragmenter, (Ext4 will eventually)
<MisterFlibble> wesley__: Easy, make a /boot partition as ext3
<MisterFlibble> it only has to be maybe 300 megs or so
<wesley__> can xfs be shrinks ?
<MisterFlibble> or you can use LILO
<MisterFlibble> LILO can boot XFS, GRUB is just fairly stupid
<wesley__> i have 1 tb
<MisterFlibble> no, XFS can't be shrunk
<MisterFlibble> you can grow it, but not shrink (xfs_growfs)
<wesley__> xfs is faster then ext3?
<MisterFlibble> wesley__: It wastes less space and it blows ext3 away on most disk operations
<MisterFlibble> the downside is GRUB is stupid, and XFS can't be shrunk
<wesley__> JFS can be used as root
<MisterFlibble> and you never have to do a fsck because the system does one as it mounts the filesystem
<MisterFlibble> it's so quick you don't really even notice
<MisterFlibble> yeah, but IBM essentially has 1 guy working on XFS, in his spare time
<MisterFlibble> so you tell me where it's going :P
<MisterFlibble> I mean, JFS
<MisterFlibble> :P
<MisterFlibble> JFS should not be used, I'm surprised it's still an option
<wesley__> getting crazy XD, so what shoul by partition table be ?
<MisterFlibble> meh, I just give a few hundred megs of ext3 to /boot, however much SWAP I need, and the rest to XFS on /
<MisterFlibble> make sure you get the xfsdump package when you get a moment
<wesley__> is it safe using xfs ? because it isnt supported to root
<MisterFlibble> you can mount your root file system as XFS
<MisterFlibble> it's not supported on /boot though
<MisterFlibble> unless you use LILO
<wesley__> so how much should be the boot ?
<wesley__> mb
<MisterFlibble> well, Ubuntu will happily litter your disk with an unlimited number of old kernels
<MisterFlibble> (and their boot images)
<wesley__> few gb then ?
<MisterFlibble> so a few hundred megs, and make sure to remove your old kernel packages and modules every so often
<wesley__> 100 mb you suggest ?
<MisterFlibble> Fedora leaves two old kernels behind
<MisterFlibble> I wish Ubuntu did that
<MisterFlibble> I do 300-350
<MisterFlibble> I've never had a problem
<wesley__> is that enough ?
<wesley__> but you need to remove old kernels
<MisterFlibble> well, if you have an insane amount of space you're not going to use, you can give it more
<MisterFlibble> I just prune the old kernel packages now and then, in Synaptic
<wesley__> 1 tb i said
<wesley__> my mini itx has a 1 tb hitachi hd in it
<MisterFlibble> Or like I said, you can use LILO as your boot loader
<MisterFlibble> Ubuntu does give you the option
<wesley__> 9.04 doesnt give much options ( a bug )
<MisterFlibble> then all you need to worry about is your root file system and your swap file
<wesley__> i make / and a /home and swap maby better using ext3
<MisterFlibble> well, doesn't 9.04 support Ext4?
<wesley__> not in alpha 2,  its the only live cd you have for kubunty
<MisterFlibble> I thought manual partitioning was broke on the alpha 2 livecd
<wesley__> uh not really it kind of works, only editing doesnt work, but have a complete emty table
<MisterFlibble> XFS was ported to Linux from IRIX
<wesley__> whats irix ?
<MisterFlibble> and IRIX is still better than Linux in some ways
<MisterFlibble> SGI's version of UNIX
<wesley__> has it kde ?
<MisterFlibble> no, it used CDE I think
<wesley__> then its no try
<MisterFlibble> well, it 's not free
<MisterFlibble> it's not open sourced
<wesley__> ow
<wesley__> its microsoft friend
<MisterFlibble> and it never was meant for a PC
<MisterFlibble> no
<LinuxApe> Anyone use usb-creator?
<wesley__> yeah me works
<MisterFlibble> it was just one of the proprietary UNIX systems left over from the 80s/90s
<wesley__> ow
<MisterFlibble> HP and IBM still have their own too
<LinuxApe> wesley__: I tried it today - gets as far as the Starting Up dialog and hangs there.  Ever see or hear of that type of behavior?
<wesley__> dont knoe
<wesley__> Going name my mini itx Dexter
<wesley__> my notebook names Grimmjow
<wesley__> Swap can be added always later ?
<wesley__> i have left 2500 to make swap later
<sergio__> ciao a tutti
<sergio__> mio primo login, e mio secondo giorno di kubuntu
<wesley__> only germaan englisch support
<sergio__> ops sorry
<sergio__> I thought about it later
<sergio__> I have a question, though
<LinuxApe> Figured it out - had an ext3 filesystem on the usb drive instead of vfat.
<galathalion> any nice mediaplayer?
<galathalion> amarok kinda sux
<LinuxApe> galathalion:  Have you upgraded to the new version of Amarok?  It's quite slick.
<galathalion> what version?
<LinuxApe> 2.0
<sehven> help desktop cube dont work!
<galathalion> LinuxApe: no, how do i do that?
<LinuxApe> It's not in the repositories yet, but there are instructions on kubuntu.org on upgrading.
<galathalion> amarok just keep crashing
<galathalion> :<
<LinuxApe> http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.0
<somekool> hi there, my kubuntu system does not detect my 2GB of ram, anyone can help ? I did a grep HIGHMEM in /book/* and the running kernel seems to support up to 4GB
<galathalion> thx
<LinuxApe> instructions here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<somekool>  /boot/*
<torkiano> MisterFlibble: Here is a good fs benchmark between ext4 ext3 XFS and reiser: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_benchmarks
<inocencio> ajuda
<inocencio> ola boa tarde
<MisterFlibble> torkiano: XFS kicks butt for as old as it is, it's like 17 years old and still beats Ext4 as often as Ext4 beats it :)
<torkiano> MisterFlibble: yes, seems to be a good fs. I'll try it ;-)
<torkiano> And wait for brtfs...
<MisterFlibble> torkiano: It takes the pain out of working with large files and directories
<MisterFlibble> move/copy/delete, stuff Ext3 will leave you waiting on forever
<MisterFlibble> I just wish they'd fix GRUB
<MisterFlibble> *sigh*
<MisterFlibble> I'm not really sure why distributions switched from LILO to GRUB, when LILO works so much better
<MisterFlibble> politics I imagine
<_lumm> kashif stop privat messages.
<torkiano> And is XFS suitable for external hard discs?
<_lumm> ask here if u got troubles
<torkiano> I guess that yes, isn't it?
<MisterFlibble> torkiano: Yes, but MAKE SURE you have the thing properly unmounted before you yank the USB/Firewire cord
<torkiano> MisterFlibble: no problem, is a fixed-external disc (1TB)
<alonea> how do you make you trash can into a black hole (as when you delete something, it actually deletes)? I was told once upon a time, but forgot how.
<kashif> hello
<kashif__> hello
<alonea> hello
<torkiano> I have a 2.6.27-10 linux kernel ¿CAn I use a ext4 filesystem?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> hello
<WIZARDSLOVAK> anyone here?
<MisterFlibble> torkiano: No, Ext4 isn't officially in the kernel til 2.6.28
<MisterFlibble> Fedora has been shipping Ext4Dev, which is the development version of Ext4, but you don't want to mess with that
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i got a question , i have PC dual boot xp and suse,and i wanna chanfe suse for kubuntu , what should i do?
<wesley__> So i have install kubuntu 9.04 succesfull
<cuznt> simply install kubuntu
<_lumm> !in
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<MisterFlibble> WIZARDSLOVAK: Format the partitions Suse is on and give them to Kubuntu :)
<wesley__> ive chosen for all safety just ext3
<wesley__> Pici like i told 8.10 didnt want to start
<WIZARDSLOVAK> what about grub loader?
<MisterFlibble> The Kubuntu installer should take care of that
<WIZARDSLOVAK> aha
<MisterFlibble> it's been a few years since I've dual booted
<WIZARDSLOVAK> one more quesstion
<wesley__> But it seems to work god 9.04, so i can life the next months with alpha
<WIZARDSLOVAK> is kde4 in kubuntu stable?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i did use linux for 2 months so i am out of picture
<MisterFlibble> Kubuntu 8.10 has Kubuntu 4.1.2, and will update to 4.1.3 when you grab your first round of patches
<MisterFlibble> errr KDE 4.1.2
<MisterFlibble> that is
<wesley__> you can update to kde4.2 beta 2 if you want looks better and is stabler
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well i remember when i installed suse kde4 was unstable
<kashif__> how
<MisterFlibble> there's experimental KDE 4.2 if you want it, but I don't recommend it unless you're willing to deal with bugs :)
<kashif__> gnome is better
<WIZARDSLOVAK> nah i want stable version of kde4,
<Pici> wesley__: I was just saying that 9.04 is offtopic for this channel and that #ubuntu+1 is the proper place to discuss it :)
<wesley__> kashif gnome is fooling all it users
<MisterFlibble> 4.1.3 then, it hasn't given me problems
<WIZARDSLOVAK> back in suse i had problems with xserver when i had kde4 , when i switched to kde3 no problems whatsoever
<wesley__> Pici i am not really going discuss it, i just run it on that machine
<Pici> wesley__: Roger that
<wesley__> but i really think that gnome just release ever 6 month the same gnome
<MisterFlibble> WIZARDSLOVAK: KDE 4.0.x was premature, 4.1.x has worked out most of the issues
<wesley__> KDE4.2 has matured really
<wesley__> running it on my notebook
<WIZARDSLOVAK> MisterFlibble  thank you
<MisterFlibble> yep
<leif> ?? how do i get the beta
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i have kubuntu in my virtualbox but its not the same as  reall pc
<MisterFlibble> add the repo
<leif> ok
<MisterFlibble> instructions are on kubuntu.org
<wesley__> leif you can get beta from kubuntu.org or add the kde nightly repo and install kde-nightly, that keeps up with svn, thats what i use
<WIZARDSLOVAK> one think i dont like about all linux, its game support
<WIZARDSLOVAK> othervise linux rulez, windows sucks
<MisterFlibble> Where is the nightly repo?
<seele> has anyone else had problems with plasma with 4.2 beta 2?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> what would be  most important directories for kubunut?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> swap , /home  , /boot???
<sehven> my desktop cube wont work! help!
<alonea> how do you make you trash can into a black hole (as when you delete something, it actually deletes)? I was told once upon a time, but forgot how.
<WIZARDSLOVAK> man i would love to help you but i am kinda newbie in kubuntu
<sehven> wizard
<sehven> is your dcube working?
<sehven> im also new to kubuntu
<sehven> cant get it to work
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well i didnt install kubuntu on pc yet
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i have it on vbox tho
<sehven> ohh
<WIZARDSLOVAK> how you do dcube?
<sehven> config it
<sehven> jst download all compiz stuff first
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well you need min dual core cpu for it right?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i have p4ht
<sehven> nop dont think so, but not sure
<alonea> my dcube works I think. is that where when you switch apps it spins sorta like a cube?
<sehven> cause i used a proggy to do it in xp
<sehven> yes alonea
<sehven> mine doesnt
<WIZARDSLOVAK> ooo thats dcube
<sehven> what did you do?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i always wondered what it is
<sehven> yes wiz desktop cube
<sehven> ^_^
<WIZARDSLOVAK> sorry noob here lolz
<alonea> umm...nothing. actually now that I think of it, I don't think compiz is on cause I can't figure out how to get it to load on startup.
<sehven> dont worry i jst made it up
<sehven> hehe
<WIZARDSLOVAK> jeez
<sehven> im using 8.10
<sehven> whats your hotkeys for dcube?
<alonea> I just alt tab
<sehven> u using kde4.1?
<sehven> my  alt+tab shows diff animation
<ingerashu> hi everyone
<ingerashu> can anyone help me ?
<ingerashu> i have a problem...
<ingerashu> i heard about a program which lets windows to run in virtualbox and make use of linuxs' files
<ingerashu> you see linux partitions in virtualized windows
<WIZARDSLOVAK> you gotta install "guest additions"
<ingerashu> that is its name?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> when u open os in virtualbox , click device and "install guest addidiotns"
<WIZARDSLOVAK> thats when you use VirtualBox not Vmware
<webaska> how to delete allmost all partitions and delete grub..
<ingerashu> i'll try it now
<WIZARDSLOVAK> you wanna format your drive?
<ingerashu> is there any way to resize that drive in virtulabox?
<ingerashu> i choose it to small...
<ingerashu> and  i dont want to reinstall windows again
<webaska> i want to delete all partitions except 1..and from that one to load recovery system(vista-notebooks)
<WIZARDSLOVAK> ingeranshu ,, i dont quiet understand wht you wanna do
<ingerashu> i say it again
<ingerashu> i installed xp with virtualbox
<ingerashu> and i choose 3gb for the hdd
<ingerashu> but it's too small
<WIZARDSLOVAK> oooo
<ingerashu> and i want to enlarge it without remaking the xp
<ingerashu> it took 1gb with no reason
<ingerashu> xp is about 800 mb
<ingerashu> and shows me 1.3 gb free
<ingerashu> instead of 2.2
<WIZARDSLOVAK> sorry man but as far as i know VB there is no suck a action to resize disk
<WIZARDSLOVAK> you gotta make new and reinstall xp
<ingerashu> but if i install guest additions, cant i use the wine drive from linux? :D
<WIZARDSLOVAK> in VB you choose shared folder
<ingerashu> i'll try it now to see
<WIZARDSLOVAK> thats the foler you will be able to use btv os and VB os
<ingerashu> i have more questions about different things in ubunt :D
<ingerashu> would you help me?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well i am newbie and i use kubuntu lol
<WIZARDSLOVAK> ask and if i can help you i will , if not me i am sure someone here will
<ingerashu> i use ubuntu for 3 days....
<ingerashu> well...
<ingerashu> about cairo-dock
<ingerashu> i saw a movie on youtube
<ingerashu> about a plugin
<WIZARDSLOVAK> since i use linux i alway used IRC as my support and 99% it did help or solve my problem
<ingerashu> parabolic plugin
<ingerashu> and i want it
<ingerashu> but i didnt find any help on google
<ingerashu> is it a cairo theme?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> what is that plugin for?
<ingerashu> makes cairo-dock more cool
<ingerashu> nice effects
<wesley__> 4.872 FPS  is this more then 4000 or 4 fps only ?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> check repos
<WIZARDSLOVAK> its 872 fps better then 4000
<alonea> how do you make you trash can into a black hole (as when you delete something, it actually deletes)? I was told once upon a time, but forgot how.
<Bou> press shift when deleting
<wesley__> so i habe 4.872v means 4872 fps
<Bou> alonea: press SHIFT when deleting, it will delete without storing into trash.
<ingerashu> what's the best configuration on virtualbox?
<ingerashu> because when in started, my comp process slow
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well what are  your pc specs?
<ingerashu> 1 gbram, athlon 2800,nvidia fx 5200
<ingerashu> quite old
<ingerashu> but it works great so far
<WIZARDSLOVAK> lol i got same video card
<ingerashu> :)
<trojkolka> hello hello anyone knows when amarok 2.01 hits the kubuntu-members-kde4 repos?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well if you set up too big specs for vbox it will take power from your pc
<WIZARDSLOVAK> what i do i never put more then 45% of my actuall RAM
<WIZARDSLOVAK> it works pretty good
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i can watcj simpsons and still work on vbox
<ingerashu> well i putted 500 mbram ,128 mb for video
<WIZARDSLOVAK> ooooo so u used all your video memory
<WIZARDSLOVAK> put 32 or 64
<ingerashu> but it wont see ugly?
<ingerashu> squared
<ingerashu> ?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> u use all your memory for vbox , there is nothing left for you os , then your pc is slow as shit
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i never used more then 64
<jussi01> !ohmy | WIZARDSLOVAK
<ubottu> WIZARDSLOVAK: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<cuznt> my poop is never slow
<ingerashu> and you can play games like dota?
<ingerashu> or something like that
<ingerashu> ?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well u cant play games in vbox os
<ingerashu> why not?
<Guest43995> maybe if it was very old
<Guest43995> with a software renderer
<Guest43995> but it'd be slow :P
<WIZARDSLOVAK> vbox doesnt support 3d yet
<ingerashu> good to know
<ingerashu> but
<__rob__> get vmware workstation, it supports DX8
<ingerashu> in ubuntu i cand install anything
<WIZARDSLOVAK> only reson i did dual boot was games
<ingerashu> so whats the difference between vmware and virtualbox?
<__rob__> i play wow on ubuntu, c2d 2gig, 2gig ram, nvid8600gt
<__rob__> vmware isnt free, i dunno about vbox
<ingerashu> its free vbox
<WIZARDSLOVAK> vbox is free
<__rob__> that'd be the difference then
<alonea> Bou: There is a way to make the trash basically not exist. so when you send something to the trash it goes literally nowhere. Its safer this way.
<ingerashu> but
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i personally prefer vbox over vmware
<ingerashu> i can play cs in ubuntu
<ingerashu> just with wine
<__rob__> vmware player is free.... but its not good
<ingerashu> but dota i cant
<__rob__> i use wine, was about to suggest it
<ingerashu> when i enter the game
<__rob__> dota = warcraft 3 yeah?
<ingerashu> appears "out of range 65kz"
<ingerashu> yes
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i never used wine
<__rob__> you looke donline?
<ingerashu> if i use it  windowed  works
<ingerashu> but it like half the screen
<ingerashu> there's no good like that
<__rob__> i had to make a few tweeks to get wow to work
<ingerashu> yes but with vmware
<ingerashu> not wine
<__rob__> no thats with wine
<__rob__> and it can hit upto 80fps
<ingerashu> what tweaks?
<__rob__> turnin off particle effects was one, runnin in opengl was another
<__rob__> and a few things to reduce the graphics quality
<ingerashu> running wine in opengl?
<ingerashu> i mean wine applications
<__rob__> running wow with opengl in wine
<Bou> alonea: "safer" is relative :), but yes I see what you mean. I've always use Shift though.
<__rob__> if you can use openGL as your renderer its alot faster
<ingerashu> well i'll search the net for that
<ingerashu> :)
<ingerashu> one problem solved
<__rob__> but i think WC3 was software renderer
<__rob__> because it worked on mac
<ingerashu> so wont work?
<__rob__> well its not direct x
<__rob__> which is a good thing
<__rob__> it's possible it is openGL
<ingerashu> well i'll search for it till i find whats about it :P
<ingerashu> about vbox
<ingerashu> if i delete the fixed drive
<__rob__> what are you running?
<ingerashu> it will add the free space to my linux partition
<ingerashu> right?
<ingerashu> ubuntu 8.10
<__rob__> in a virtual machine?
<ingerashu> no
<ingerashu> this is my os
<__rob__> ahh ok
<ingerashu> i gave up xp
<__rob__> well install wine, then install WC3 an run it
<ingerashu> i had recently too many problems
<Arv3n> Hi guys.
<__rob__> i've decided to go linux for a week
<ingerashu> a had one virus
<Arv3n> on kde 3.5, how can i get the taskbar to be one line only?
<ingerashu> that i couldnt get rid of
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ingerashu> i had zonealarm firewall
<sun_> what is irc
<__rob__> ah, i was usin vista, probably shouldnt say it in here but i love vista, but the new kde had me curious
<Arv3n> !google irc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google irc
<jussi01> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ingerashu> and if i turned it off after 15 seconds my computer was blocked
<Arv3n> aw, man. =/
<__rob__> i do not like XP
<ingerashu> i like ubuntu desktop effects :)
<ingerashu> nice job with them
<sun_> I like KDE!
<__rob__> i find this (kubuntu8.10, kde4.1) a bit laggy
<ingerashu> whats the difference between kde and gnome?
<__rob__> doesnt feel that responsive
<__rob__> the window manager
<__rob__> the guts are the same
<__rob__> but the pretty bits are different
<ingerashu> so what do you suggest to be the best os?
<__rob__> i prefer vista, but everyones different
<ingerashu> i mean linux os
<ingerashu> :)
<ingerashu> dont like at all vista
<__rob__> ahh i dunno, kde4 is nice so far, we had a fight last night, had to hard reboot :(
<Arv3n> so..
<Arv3n> does anyone know how to make kde 3.5 have a one line task bar?
<__rob__> an like i say feels sooo laggy
<__rob__> Arv3n: you tried resizing it?
<Arv3n> i dont want it at size 35.
<Arv3n> thats too small, i just want a one line taskbar.
<__rob__> i dunno then, im on 4.1
<Arv3n> 4.1 sucks, go 4.2
<Arv3n> you won't regret it. (H)
<__rob__> i upgraded last night maybe i do have 4.2 :P
<Arv3n> im not kidding, either.
<Arv3n> you probably have 4.1.3
<Arv3n> you gotta add the kde experimental ppa
<__rob__> 4.2 not stable yet?
<__rob__> ah il wait then, not be long
<Arv3n> 4.2 beta 2 is not "officially" stable
<Arv3n> yeah, good decision. it comes out at the end of january.
<__rob__> yeah il just wait then
<ubuntu_> how can I mount /dev/hda1 somewhere on Kubuntu?
<__rob__> ubuntu_: theres some file you can do it in, i cant remember it sorry
<sun_> how long it takes to upgrade KDE?
<__rob__> depends on your internet conenction
<ubuntu_> no just temporary
<Arv3n> ubuntu_
<DarkSmoke> oi
<Arv3n> mkdir /mnt/directory_name
<DarkSmoke> my firiend wants to isntall kubuntu
<Arv3n> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/directory_name
<DarkSmoke> but she doesn't know anything about formating and partitioning
<Arv3n> oh, make sure its sudo at the front.
<DarkSmoke> is there some step by step guide with pictures how to do it?
<__rob__> if you have ubuntu you just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkSmoke> no no
<DarkSmoke> she uses windows
<DarkSmoke> buit wants to change to kubuntu
<__rob__> use wubi then, wubi is awesome
<__rob__> oh she doesnt wanna dual boot?
<DarkSmoke> no
<DarkSmoke> she wants to change.
<__rob__> its not hard to install, i wouldnt bother with a guide
<__rob__> ubuntu is renowned for its ease of installation
<DarkSmoke> oh yeah
<__rob__> take maybe 30 mins
<DarkSmoke> if you live in my island you'd knew how ignorant maltese people are
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<DarkSmoke> lol
<__rob__> lol
<wesley__> how can i get ext3 converter to ext4 ?
<ubuntu_> it says that Ihave not enough permissions to read
<__rob__> i gotta reboot after updates brb
<__rob__> ubuntu_: use sudo?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> ok people
<sun_> how about KDE4
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i am out to switch suse for kubuntu
<khakane> good choice
<ubuntu_> the drive is mounted i just can't open it
<wesley__> so how can i convert ext3 to ext4 ?
<ingerashu> still anyone here ? :D
<ingerashu> in pidgin
<ubuntu_> I have a mounted drive but when I click to browse its files it says something about permissions. what can i do?
<ingerashu> you have an ignore list?
<ingerashu> or in kopete
<rob> back
<Guest62776> back
<ingerashu> hey
<ubuntu_> I have a mounted drive but when I click to browse its files it says something about permissions. what can i do?
<__rob__> have you mounted it with permissions for all users?
<__rob__> how did you mount it?
<ubuntu_> how to do that?
<ubuntu_> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/kokos
<__rob__> who was talkin about games in kubuntu under wine? im gettin 155fps in wow atm :P
<ingerashu> nice
<__rob__> maybe you could try chmod 777 on the folder you mounted it to
<ingerashu> rob
<ubuntu_> sudo chmod 777 <folder> ?
<__rob__> so: sudo chmod 777 /mnt/kokos
<__rob__> yeah i think
<ingerashu> rob
<__rob__> yeah?
<ingerashu> you use pidgin or kopete?
<ubuntu_> I get the same error
<genii> ubuntu_: The permissions of the root of a hard drive device/partition are always made owned by root in the udev system. You need either to have mount options which change this, or else a folder there which the user you are running as owns
<__rob__> im usin emseme atm, kopete kept droppin connection an disconnecting :S
<ubuntu_> i am currently using kubuntu live CD
<ingerashu> dont you know if there is an ignore list in pidgin or kopete?
<Tm_T> ingerashu: there is in Kopete atleast that kind of functionality in some protocols
<ingerashu> but
<ingerashu> in kopete
<__rob__> there is in kopete
<ingerashu> it shows me their id's
<ingerashu> in messenger
<ingerashu> i had 300 at ignorelist
<ingerashu> but now
<ingerashu> some of they entered on me
<ingerashu> so
<ubuntu_> I need some help please I am in a serius situation I have to recover my files
<Xpert> good afternoon, I have some doubts.
<Xpert> first, i ve download by the official website mozilla firefox 3 and i m not able to install it using the bash, can anyone help me and say the procedure
<Xpert> i looked for some foruns and there they say that would have a firefox-installer.bin but in the folder there is no installer
<Tm_T> Xpert: why you would do it that way?
<Xpert> there is only firefox-bin
<__rob__> Xpert: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Pici> Xpert: What version of (K)ubuntu are you using?
<Xpert> Pici: 4.1
<Xpert> kde 4.1 kubuntu 8.10
<Xpert> __rob__:  i ll try
<Pici> Xpert: The firefox in the repositories is already 3.0.  You shouldn't need to install it from a bin fine.
<Pici> s/fine/file
<Xpert> but i would like to learn how to compile the program too
<__rob__> ubuntu_: maybe you should look into a file called /etc/fstab google it then edit yours, an remount using it
<Pici> Xpert: The .bin contains the binary version, it is already compiled.
<Xpert> ok i ll try
<Xpert> __rob__:  how i update the fstab
<ubuntu_> I am using live CD does this matter?
<Xpert> i ve already did this in the past, but i dont remember anymore
<__rob__> Xpert: that wasnt to you
<Xpert> ok
<__rob__> Xpert: that was for ubuntu_ he's tryin to mount a drive
<__rob__> ubuntu_: actually dude why dont you just recover the files as admin?
<ubuntu_> how?
<__rob__> what os you using?
<__rob__> ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> kubuntu
<__rob__> do sudo dolphin
<ingerashu> can anyone help me with that messenger question?
<ingerashu> pls
<Xpert> it runned __rob__ ty
<__rob__> ingerashu: sorry man i ditched kopete :P
<ubuntu_> command not found
<__rob__> Xpert: see if you can get into the folder now
<Xpert> i saw in foruns the name of the package as mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br
<ingerashu> it's a problem for me
<Xpert> did it changed of name ?
<ingerashu> in kopete i see all the id's
<Xpert> cuz my apt-get search doesnt run
<Xpert> i dont know why
<Xpert> __rob__: how i do this ?
<__rob__> Xpert: i couldnt serch either :S
<ingerashu> of those that were in my ingore list on messenger
<Xpert> __rob__:  i m using a site to do this
<__rob__> ubuntu_: sudo dolphin?
<Xpert> it searchs for names of packages i can post for u if u want
<__rob__> nah its k
<Xpert> ok
<__rob__> i normally use the apt package manager
<__rob__> but commandline is easier in irc :D
<Xpert> another doubt
<ubuntu_> like I said I am using live CD dolphin may not be available
<Xpert> how can i create a fast inicialization pannel at K side
<Xpert> like windows
<Xpert> to put my favorites prograns to open fastly
<Xpert> into the main pannel
<__rob__> ubuntu_: what file manager is on it?
<__rob__> Xpert: what you runnin kde4.1?
<Xpert> yes
<ingerashu> seems the google is man's best friend
<ubuntu_> konqueor (something like that)
<__rob__> Xpert: in the K menu you can pin stuff to the favourites
<ubuntu_> *konqueror
<__rob__> ubuntu_: then sudo konqueror
<__rob__> i hate konqueror
<Xpert> __rob__:  ok ill try
<__rob__> Xpert: thast what i've done, its nice an tidy
<genii> __rob__: Do not suggest to people to run gui apps like konqueror with sudo instead of kdesu/kdesudo. This makes it impossible for them afterwards to run it as their normal user
<wesley__> very helpfull arent they on #ubuntu i asked about ext4 do get shouted that ext4 isnt stable and stuff
<ubuntu_> well I finally can browse to /mnt/kokos/ but I see no files or folders whats wrong?
<fragadELic> what's the "best" irc linux client to use?
<__rob__> genii: hes booting from a live cd, he only wants to recover some files
<genii> Xpert: Use kdesu or kdesudo and NOT sudo
<wesley__> fragadELic i say konversation
<fragadELic> ty
<genii> __rob__: Regardless, please use correct syntax
<fragadELic> any1 know how to use konversation with tor (torify)? or have some links
<ubuntu_> is it because is ntfs?
<__rob__> genii: i didnt know about kdesu, im just trying to help the guy
<genii> __rob__: I understand :) It's just that others may also try this and then find the app unusable afterwards, causing unneccesary problems.
<Xpert> is there any program like emule in linux
<Xpert> whats the name of the package
<Xpert> ?
<__rob__> ktorrent
<Xpert> what is the best ?
<Pici> !p2p | Xpert
<ubottu> Xpert: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<__rob__> i never used any under linux
<Xpert> what is the best package
<Xpert> ktorrent for torrent files
<Pici> Thats up to you to find out.
 * jpedroza likes ktorrent
<Xpert> i need a p2p
<Pici> Xpert: See ubottu's message above.
<__rob__> i think thats one of the problems with open source, the sheer volume of stuff to try out
<Xpert> which is the package of thunderbird mozilla
<Xpert> ?
<Xpert> the last version
<__rob__> Xpert: you used the apt package manager?
<__rob__> you can search in it
<__rob__> an install whatever you want
<Xpert> __rob__:  u mean adept ?
<__rob__> yes :P
<Xpert> where i go to see the package manager ?
<Xpert> i dont like adept
<__rob__> i never click now, i just type in what i want in the k menu
<Xpert> what do u recommend me
<Xpert> amule or xmule ?
<ubuntu_> well I finally can browse to /mnt/kokos/ but I see no files or folders whats wrong? is it because is ntfs fs?
<khakane> ntfs works great
<khakane> ubuntu_: does that drive show up in df?
<ikonia> wesley__: you didn't get shouted at
<ikonia> wesley__: you got advised that if you wish to do it you should to it on your own as the situation is not supported as the tools you want to use are still in development
<ikonia> wesley__: you then got pointed to the development channel of #ubuntu+1 - which you didn't join
<ikonia> wesley__: so please don't say things that didn't happen
<starenka> hello. any idea how to run shell script on bad login attempts (either gui or cli)
<wesley__> I was not talking about you ikonia but Gnea
<khakane> wesley__: just go to a coffee shop, smoke some weed, come back and try again
<khakane> that's what i would do anyways..
<wesley__> i dont use drugs
<khakane> weed aint no drug ;)
<jussi01> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<wesley__> it it , a light drugs
<genii> jussi01: Beat me to it...
<khakane> zzzz
<kilani> hi i need to install my printer but it isnt workind
<kilani> can someone help me
<wesley__> hehe mini case is closed, is it save to remove fans ?
<wesley__> those fans make more sound then the hd
<genii> kilani: What printer make/model, and how does it connect ? (usb/serial/parallel/ network)
<khakane> if its a mini case i wouldnt go unplugging fans
<kilani> genii: it is connected through usb
<kilani> hp officejet5510
<wesley__> i did look if there where no cables in the fans, but i seems the vga on the intergrated chip makes some sound, not so much as a normall pc ofcourse
<khakane> wesley__: gpu fan may be going out
<genii> kilani: Do you have package called   hplip   installed?
<kilani> genii: yes it is installed
<wesley__> khakane, but is that save ?
<khakane> wesley__: depends on how "good" the card is, if its an older card, sometimes you can get away with heatsink only no fan
<khakane> but i would look at replacing the fan or the card, but of course, check to make sure thats the problem first
<khakane> stick your thumb on the fan, see if the noise goes away (while its running of course)
<wesley__> the noiits a intel 945 orso
<genii> kilani: When you added a printer, you got choice of printers and did not specifically see 5510 there?
<wesley__> good idea i going see to that, i have a rear fan to ( if it would get to hot then a pc shutdown automatic ?
<ubuntu__> jeez i just destroyed my grub loader
<ubuntu__> how can i reinstall it?
<ubuntu__> where should i install it?
<genii> !grub | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kilani> genii: problem is that i cannot find it at all when it is connected
<ubuntu__> i had xp dual with suse and wanted to switch to kubuntu/xp
<ubuntu__> now i cant boot none
<ubuntu__> i have live cd and i need to install grup
<ubuntu__> apt-get install grub ??
<wesley__> khakane i dont know if they sound is less more when stopping him, because you hear the hd then
<genii> ubuntu__:See the first link in the message from ubottu
<ubuntu__> when i type "apt-get install grub" i get answer "grub is already newest version"
<ubuntu__> so grub is installed
<ubuntu__> when i click to change grub setting i get "/boot/grub/menu/1st does not exist"
<Xpert> hi
<Xpert> i m back
<Xpert> i m with a problem with amule
<Xpert> i m trying to download xmule but it dont finds the package
<Pici> Xpert: xmule does not appar to be in the repositories.
<Xpert> ok Pici
<eagles0513875> i need some help with smbfs im trying to mount a remote windows partition on linux and i wrote a script when i did it last but now for some reason its not working i have smbfs installed already
<eagles0513875> is there something wrong with this sudo smbmount //192.168.2.2/users /mnt/WindowsShare -o username=jonathan,password=623xvnqh48,rw
<eagles0513875> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<eagles0513875> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 1343 kB, installed size 4156 kB
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me
<eagles0513875> nm its working
<Xpert> what are the best players of videos ?
<Xpert> like windows media player of bsplayer for windows
<eagles0513875> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eagles0513875> Xpert wrong thing
<Xpert> ?
<eagles0513875> wait see the 2nd link
<eagles0513875> where it says multimedia applications above
<jussi01> !players | Xpert
<ubottu> Xpert: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Xpert> jussi01 xmms2 is like winamp ?
<Xpert> for windows
<Xpert> ?
<jussi01> kinda
<jussi01> havent really used it much
<Xpert> which is the exactly name of the package
<Xpert> i need it
<Xpert> i only use apt-get install
<jussi01> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Pici> Xpert: audacious is the player most like winamp on Ubuntu
<Tm_T> and Noatun most like it in KDE
<b0nn> hrm, how do I find my cdrom and mount it?
<zwerg> moun /dev/crom /mnt/cdrom
<zwerg> *mount
<zwerg> or
<zwerg> mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom0
<b0nn> Itasks for a fs type
<b0nn> (cdrom1)
<b0nn> When I specify vfat as the type I get:
<b0nn> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<b0nn> mount: /dev/scd0: can't read superblock
<Xpert> i have a problem
<Xpert> ive installed xmms2 but it doesnt apper in multimedia button ?
<Black> Hello
<Xpert> xmms
<Black> !!!!
<Xpert> any solution ?
<Xpert> ?
<wesley__> look i can put that noisy fan off the temperture keep now around 44
<Xpert> anyone can solve my problem ??????
<Xpert> ??????????????????
<Xpert> no helpers on ?
<wesley__> bartek van Belgie ?
<Tm_T> !helpme | Xpert
<ubottu> Xpert: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bartek> no
<Xpert> Tm_T:  i need to install thunderbird
<alisson> alguem brasileiro??
<Xpert> eu sou
<Xpert> alisson:
<Xpert> preciso instalar o thunderbird
<Xpert> qual o nome do pacote
<alisson> qual tus distro
<Tm_T> !br | alisson
<ubottu> alisson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Xpert> ubottu:  is there #kubuntu-br ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alisson> calma
<alisson> ainda to apanhando aki
<Xpert> boa tarde
<Tm_T> Xpert: alisson: please use english here
<alisson> qual o linux para thunderbird
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> kubuntu8.10
<Tm_T> !thunderbird | Xpert
<ubottu> Xpert: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Tm_T> brrrh
<Xpert> Tm_T:  ok i ve installed now
<Xpert> ty
<dwidmann_laptop> erm, what's the appropriate way to run the badblocks command
<javitox> hi
<javitox> Help
<dwidmann_laptop> I'm hoping all of this output is just due to user error, lest I'm in trouble
<javitox> no speak englesh
<javitox> help
<javitox> Español
<bartek> sprichts du deutsh?
<dwidmann_laptop> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<javitox> gracias
<bartek> danke
<ralpho_>  Gui lah hui te ha
<ralpho_> 谢谢
<alisson> alguem sabe como faço pro soundkonverter converter pra MP3
<Polynomial-C> Hello. I'm trying to help a friend fixing a somehow broken update from kubuntu-8.04 to kubuntu-8.10 and am now stuck with the kernel. It seems like all installed packages were updated to the versions from 8.10 but theinstalled kernel image is still the one from 8.04 and I cannot figure out which package I have to install to get the new default kernel from 8.10.
<genii> b0nn: cdroms do not have a vfat filesystem. Usually they are iso9660 or udf
<genii> Polynomial-C: Did do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                           ? the dist-upgrade is what causes the kernel versions to increment
<Xpert> how do I install xmms2 ? and run it
<Xpert> its already installed but it doesnt appear in the k menu
<Xpert> multimedia menu
<Xpert> i tryed alt-f2 xmms2 but didnt run
<Polynomial-C> genii, no, I did "apt-get update" but not "apt-get dist-upgrade". I will try that now.
<genii> Xpert: If in Konsole you type:  xmms2 --help               does it tell you the command opetions, or say "file not found" or so ?
<genii> bartek: deutsche:  /join #kubuntu-de
<XVampireX> You people know,  KDE 4.2 still got tons of bugs :D
<XVampireX> but it's getting better
<Polynomial-C> XVampireX, it was the same with kde-3 until kde-3.4
<filip__> Unpacking replacement smbclient ...
<filip__> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/smbclient_2%3a3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<filip__>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<filip__> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<filip__> Errors were encountered while processing:
<filip__>  /var/cache/apt/archives/smbclient_2%3a3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb
<filip__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<filip__> what to do?
<genii> filip__: Please don't paste more thann a couple lines at a time into this channel. Use pastebin in this case
<genii> !paste | filip__
<ubottu> filip__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<filip__> ok
<filip__> sorry
<filip__> can you help me?
<genii> filip__: At any rate. Delete the corrupted file in the cache, then try install again
<genii> filip__: eg:   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/smbclient*
<filip__> genii: thank you very much
<filip__> that help
<filip__> bye
<genii> filip__: You're welcome
<XVampireX> Polynomial-C: Yeah, but the bugs in KDE 4 right now... lets just say that it could be called beta quality release (Not many crashes just that certain things like missing icons... and a bug with krunner) are not getting fixed it seems in KDE 4.2
<Polynomial-C> XVampireX, I didn't test anything later than 4.0.5 but that was the worst kde-release I ever gave a try.
<Polynomial-C> genii, "apt-get dist-upgrade" solved every remaining problem. Thank you very much :)
<genii> Polynomial-C: You're welcome
<OuZo> hi, apt-get update is not obaying my /etc/apt/source.list
<OuZo> i changed the server to download from & it still uses the old one
<XVampireX> Explain
<XVampireX> by the way it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<XVampireX> also make sure you change it via root
<OuZo> $ less /etc/apt/source.list | tail -n 3
<OuZo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security universe
<OuZo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
<OuZo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
<OuZo> $ sudo apt-get update
<OuZo> Err http://192.168.1.102 intrepid Release.gpg
<OuZo>   Could not connect to 192.168.1.102:3142 (192.168.1.102). - connect (113 No route to host)
<OuZo> Err http://192.168.1.102 intrepid/main Translation-en_ZA
<OuZo>   Could not connect to 192.168.1.102:3142 (192.168.1.102). - connect (113 No route to host)
<OuZo> 0% [Connecting to 192.168.1.102 (192.168.1.102)]^C
<OuZo> so its trying to connect to an internal apt-cacher server, but that server's IP has changed... so i made it apt point to the default server
<OuZo> but it still tries to use the old one
<wallabee> Having trouble using a new usb wireless mouse. Any help appreciated.  This is what settings tell me:  http://www.imagehosting.com/host.php
<JannoTT> My kubuntu install hangs on 90% at doing some usb stuff. When i googled it it lookd like some very old bug. Dating back to 7.04. When i started live cd without splash screen it complaind about me not using 8139too driver and not able to enumerate usb port 6 or something like that.
<jayhunold> !paste | OuZo
<ubottu> OuZo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wallabee> sorry disreguard that last link.. here's what i get:  http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/2126/20412350ic4.png
<genii> OuZo: : Please don't paste more thann a couple lines at a time into this channel. Use pastebin in this case
<jayhunold> OuZo:  less /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> OuZo: If you are using some caching server which is not transparent, edit your /etc/environment   or ~/.bashrc to reflect this
<blobbylol> hi, i can't start kde anymore, when i enter my login, that does not start kde but that comes back to the login screen. If i type startkde in the terminal, i have $DISPLAY not set or cannot connect to X server ; i've seen that my hd was full 0 Ko free, so i've freed 2 Go but kde still does not start
<OuZo> my enviroment looks standard
<OuZo> $ cat /etc/environment
<OuZo> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<wallabee> blobbylol: i had the smae problem you may need to get rid of more than that for it to start
<blobbylol> wallabee: before i only had 1 Go free and that worked
<wallabee> blobbulol: i was able to log in once but it ran updates and when i logged back in it was back to not able to login
<genii> OuZo: You want it to use an internal proxy, or to bypass the proxy and go direct to the url?
<OuZo> genii: either, i just want to install software for now
<OuZo> lets say the main external repo
<OuZo> here is my list http://paste.ubuntu.com/101834/
<genii> OuZo: The proxy it was using previously... squid or so?
<OuZo> apt-cacher
<blobbylol> wallabee: what did you do ?
<genii> OuZo: OK
<OuZo> but its bypassing all proxies now
<OuZo> $ cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01proxy
<OuZo> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://";
<wallabee> blobbylol:  i'd recommend getting rid of some unused packages via aptitude and rm'ing a little more data and see if that helps.. although i have an 80gb hd and it somehow got filled up even though i only had a couple data filesa nd a couple cd's worth of music so if anyone knows how that can fill your hd up id like to know..but i had to end up reinstalling (bummer i know)
<genii> OuZo: If thats the only line in the apt.conf, just rm the file. Also you could uninstall apt-cacher
<blobbylol> wallabee: i don't think i have to free more than 2 Go
<wallabee> blobbylol: wish i could be more of a help but just sharing my experience
<genii> OuZo: (or at least stop it's service)
<blobbylol> wallabee: ok thanks
<OuZo> the apt-cacher runs on the server... the clients just go to a url as told...
<OuZo> there is no service to stop on clients
<OuZo> as far as i know
<OuZo> but its bypassing all proxies anyway
<SilverRook> can anyone help me with my install of 8.10 it keeps giving me the busybox prompt when i try and boot from livecd
<OuZo> & still looking for a server...
<OuZo> which doesnt make sence to me
<OuZo> its completely ignoring the sources.list
<wallabee> Having trouble using a new usb wireless mouse. Any help appreciated.  This is what settings tell me: http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/2126/20412350ic4.png
<genii> OuZo: The client likely gets it's info from the server by dhcp or so.
<OuZo> this client is a laptop with a direct internet connection...
<genii> OuZo: Try then: sudo dhclient -r eth0 (or whatever adapter name)           sudo dhclient eth0            and then see if ifconfig shows proper connection info
<OuZo> $ ifconfig eth1 | head -n 2 | tail -n 1
<OuZo>           inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<SilverRook> hi
<SilverRook> cansomeone help me pls
<SilverRook> when installing 8.10 i get busy box - and when i install in text only mode i get your cd is not in the drive
<genii> OuZo: OK, that looks good. Maybe there are additional files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d   directory or so, which has the proxy specified
<OuZo> nope, iv looked into all of them & they are harmles & have nothing to do with proxies :(
<Cymew> Have someone managed to install the flash10 beta on AMD64?
<genii> SilverRook: This happens when the installer cannot find a driver for the chipset controlling the cdrom. Like some sata controllers. find your chipset and modprobe the driver, or try set bios to have sata drives in "compatible" mode, or try install from external usb cd unit (which installer knows about by default)
<genii> OuZo: This one is a puzzler then
<SilverRook> genii i also get graphics crash when i try and install on my other system
<SilverRook> but 8.04 worked
<OuZo> it sure is genii, i was reading man apt for a what to manually specify servers to go to... but doesnt seam like that is an option
<SilverRook> both intel and AMD64 versions crash
<genii> SilverRook: Graphics issues are not my strong area. But as for the cd not being found, see my above explanation and possible solutions to try
<SilverRook> ok thanks for that
<genii> OuZo: That is set in the apt.conf file usually (or by manually adding the proxy as a url in the sources.list deb lines)
<Cymew> Or for that matter any 64 bit flash at all? Is it still 32 bit Firefox & plugins that's the solution?
<genii> OuZo: Global proxies are usually set in the conf file of the daemon doing the caching (quid, etc)
<wallabee>  TDYFUIH
<wallabee> ]'
<wallabee> ?
<wesley__> SilverRook intel works great, only low fps but does that say something ?
<OuZo> yeah, but everything is now set to what the original was
<genii> OuZo: Also you can set system-wide proxy by way of environment, but this has not been done in your case
<SilverRook> wesley__ it does the normal kubuntu load bar gets all the way to the end and then i get diagonal scrolled graphics crash
<NicEXE> I am in a complicate situation: I have a non-bootable-virtual-hdd (propably because its corrupted) and I want to recover some files. I am currently using Kubuntu live cd on VirtualBox. I mounted my virtual HDD on /mnt/kokos but when I browse to /mnt/kokos no files or folders are appearing. Is it because it's NTFS? (I am using Kubuntu 32 live CD 7.04 on virtual box)
<SilverRook> i have 8.04 on my hdd at the min on a dual boot and that boots fine
<OuZo> iv changed lots of things, im going to reboot & get back to you genii, thanks for the help thou
<genii> OuZo: You're welcome. If you discover whats the source, please enlighten us :)
<wallabee> Having trouble using a new usb wireless mouse. Any help appreciated.  This is what settings tell me: http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/2126/20412350ic4.png
<wesley__> SilverRook there are some bugs related to performance issues, but i really dont know what a intel vga is supposed to get, but i know aero runs on it
<SilverRook> wesley__ yeh i have had it running on a friends dell machine but i get it home and it wont run on mine
<SilverRook> i have tried both intel and AMD64
<SilverRook> same error on both discs
<SilverRook> and the other pc i have.. the dvd drive isnt supported by the sounds of it
<SilverRook> grrrr
<NicEXE> I am in a complicate situation: I have a non-bootable-virtual-hdd (propably because its corrupted) and I want to recover some files. I am currently using Kubuntu live cd on VirtualBox. I mounted my virtual HDD on /mnt/kokos but when I browse to /mnt/kokos no files or folders are appearing. Is it because it's NTFS? (I am using Kubuntu 32 live CD 7.04 on virtual box)
<wesley__> Do you get on the desktop? Because i would care if the loadbar is messed up in the live cd
<genii> NicEXE: Have you tried asking your question in the #vbox channel yet?
<SilverRook> no it fails just as its about to load desktop from the live cd
<Cymew> none? Shit. Time to go the long way and reinstall everything related to Firefox in 32 bit versions then I guess.
<NicEXE> genii: I'll do it now
<genii> SilverRook: You could try appending:  vga         to the kernel load line of the cd
<SilverRook> is that the same as pressing F4 and telling it to use safe gfx mode ?
<SilverRook> cuz i have done that
<genii> Cymew: Please, try to keep the channel family friendly and be careful of bad language :)
<SilverRook> would it help if i uploaded a video of the machine loading ?
<genii> Bah
<vlt> NicEXE: What does `fdisk -l /dev/your/virtual/hdd` tell you?
<genii> SilverRook: Yes, pretty much the same result. A video of it loading won't be too enlightening, I wouldn't bother
<SilverRook> lol
<SilverRook> ok
<SilverRook> grrrr
<wesley__> genii the intel atom 330 works really good
<SilverRook> all i wanna do is install a kde4 portable desktop onto my new shiny sandisk cruzer 16gb :D
<NicEXE> Cannot open /dev/hda1
<wesley__> SilverRook searh on live usb in adept orso
<SilverRook> i'm thinking of booting the live cd on this one (the one i have xp running on) and installling in text mode
<wesley__> You know what i did, i just picked the unstable and gues what worked for me
<SilverRook> does kubuntu wqith kde4 support sli ? - do you think that could be causing the gfx probs ?
<wesley__> my new pc is installed via usb and i did put 9.04 on it
<wesley__> sli ?
<SilverRook> yeh i have opteron 180 (overclocked) on abit an8sli fatal1ty board with 2x nvidia 6800 ultras running in sli
<SilverRook> i'm gonna pop the hood and remove one of the cards and see if that fixes it
<Danu> Hello i have a strange problem : must of my videos are rmvb, and SMPlayer (Mplayer too) is the only player that play them correctly adn it has work great since time ago, but today i try to open one video and has no sound at all
<Danu> and the weirdest is that i try to open the same one in gnome and the sound work :S
<wallabee> Having trouble using a new usb wireless mouse. Any help appreciated. I've heard of a program called lomoco but dont know much about it. This is what settings tell me: http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/2126/20412350ic4.png
<genii> Away for a bit
<wizardslovak> my dragon player doesnt play .avi
<wizardslovak> what should i do?
<Decadence> ello
<Decadence> hnmmmm quiet
<nicola> qualcuno sa dirmi come vedere un dvd con kaffeina?
<wesley__> https://launchpad.net/~velroy1
<Tm_T> wesley__: yes?
<wesley__> just my lauchpad account, ive put a mug on it
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> !ot | wesley__
<ubottu> wesley__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> (;)
<wizardslovak> i just falled in love with kubuntu
<wizardslovak> i wont use suse ever again
<wesley__> dont be so harse, it links to lauchpadf
<k4k4> wizardslovak: lol
<Tm_T> wesley__: doesn't matter (:
<wizardslovak> apt-get <---best command ever
<wizardslovak> btw is there a side with basica kubuntu commands? something day-to-day use
<Tm_T> !commandline | wizardslovak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> wizardslovak: ^
<wizardslovak> Tm_T: thank you
<wizardslovak> one more think
<wizardslovak> how can i add codecs for kaffeine?
<Tm_T> !mp3 | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tm_T> wizardslovak: also, kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<wizardslovak> as i said apt-get <---best tool ever
<Tm_T> wizardslovak: try wajig
<wizardslovak> whats "wajig"?
<zer0o> hi guys kopete doesn't send any file, i do all the steps but no window appears, neither to me nor to the contact i want to send the file to... ???
<wizardslovak> how do you guys use dcube?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<wizardslovak> what are keyboard shortcuts?
<wizardslovak> command to update system?
<ubuntu_> fuckers what's up??
<jussi01> !ohmy | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ubuntu_> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hoe
<wizardslovak> apt-get upgrade ??
<wesley__> kids ? that bot is crazy kinds dont come here
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> kids?
<wizardslovak> wonder where
<wesley__> yeah me to
<wizardslovak> kids are playing with XP machiens
<wesley__> Not all
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: Mine play with Kubuntu
<jpedroza> wizardslovak: and edubuntu
<wizardslovak> nice , too bad i dont have kids yet
<wesley__> I make deals with my little brother that he may use my pc if he lets him download
<wizardslovak> lol my brother always b*tches when his comp is broken, like its my fault
<wizardslovak> i never used his PC
<zer0o> hi guys kopete and pidgin don't send any file, i do all the steps but no window appears, neither to me nor to the contact i want to send the file to... ???
<wesley__> wizardslovak, my girlfriend blames me for breaking her mac
<wesley__> i said, a mac cant be broken
<wizardslovak> hahah
<wesley__> going put this notebook off
<wesley__> go on my new pc
<wesley__> man what make it noise that mini itx
<wizardslovak> where in kubuntu can i find compizconfig??
<christaker> is there any way to make kde 4 start menu transparent???
<wesley> i am back, and i need help, i wanna control my fan speed, it rocks skyhigh now
<XenThraL> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 177.80, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 177.82.  Please make
<XenThraL> sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<XenThraL> NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering
<XenThraL> anyone know how I can fix that?
<wallabee> I need help with a wireless mouse.  System Settings---->Keyboard & Mouse---->Mouse-->Mouse Receiver      :    You have a Logitech mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a  permissions problem - you should consult the maual on how to fix this.
<wallabee> what manual is the question?
<ingerashu> does anyone know where to download cairo-dock themes?
<ingerashu> i cant find anything
<csc_> hello
<csc_> is there anyone running a live usb with persistence?
<wesley> yes you can make that easy with special tools
<csc_> wesley, are you running it?
<csc_> wesley, can you give me the output "of mount | grep casper" please ?
<wesley> huh no i am not using it right now
<nicola_> mi date il server in italiano
<nicola_> esistono le java per kubuntu
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<wamyc> salut
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pentarex1> Hello I have one question is the commands on ubuntu are the same in Kubuntu (e.x. sudo apt-get install luvcview)
<Pentarex1> ?
<kriox> hi ..
<kriox> have someone experience whiyh recostructor on kubuntu 8.04?
<rickest> Pentarex1: yes
<Pentarex1> rickest: 10nx
<andypls1> what's the proper irc channel to talk about internet domain names?
<sourcemaker> Is it possible to define the alignment of the panel icons? When I position a extra panel on the left screen (top to bottom) the icons are aligned horizontal... instead of vertical
<NmLinuz> hello. where is stored my kde themes? In which directory?
<Aison> hmm, bluetooth is not working at all here ;)
<Aison> :(
<Aison> My phone can't even find my PC
<Aison> but I know that my bluetooth stick works with linux, it worked on a gentoo machine
<Aison> Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth
<casa> ciao
<casa> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Aison> sudo hcitool scan  works
<Aison> I find my phone, but kbluetooth seems to suck on new intrepid
<Aison> when I install some dev packages with apt-get build-dep
<Aison> they are removed allways with apt-get autoremove
<Aison> why?
<jeff_> if anyone can help me turn off desktop effects in KDE it would be greatly appreciated
<JontheEchidna> jeff_: in Intrepid?
<jeff_> i have tried out a few ways that people have suggested on forums but they havent been any hhelp
<jeff_> ya
<JontheEchidna> you've tried turning it off in system settings?
<haegrid> hi guys!
<jeff_> i cant see anything when KDE loads, so i cant change it that way
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> open up ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<jeff_> i have tried to reset it through the terminal but all the instructions to do so seem to be out of date
<JontheEchidna> and then change compositing=true to compositing=false
<jeff_> you see thats the problem...thats not there
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
<JontheEchidna> in the compositing there should be "enabled=true"
<JontheEchidna> change that to "enabled=false"
<jeff_> give one second to get there ill need to reboot
<jeff_> but if memory serves me ther isnt anything like that in there for me
<JontheEchidna> look for [Compositing]
<JontheEchidna> in that section there should be "enabled=true"
<jeff_> i have [$version] [desktop] [plugins] and [windows] but no [compositing]
<glkasleg> what is repository for oo3.0?
<jeff_> under plugins it reads kwin4_effects_coverswitchEnables=false ...which used to read true before i changed it but it didnt seem to change anything
<JontheEchidna> then compositing shouldn't be enabled
<JontheEchidna> does anything appear if you press alt + f2?
<JontheEchidna> (when you're in KDE)
<jeff_> one second ill try
<JontheEchidna> it's entirely possible that plasma is crashing when you log in
<glkasleg> does anybody know if there is a repository for openoffice.org 3.0 in kubuntu hardy?
<jeff_> alt f2 turns bring up a white boy in the middle of the screen, but all i have is a blank screen with a blank white box in the middle of it
<jeff_> *brings up a white box
<JontheEchidna> a white box, interesting
<JontheEchidna> anyway, plasma is probably crashing. To solve that you can rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<jeff_> just did that, how do i launch kde from the terminal now?
<dr_willis> You mean the kde desktop? 'startkde' launches everything normally
<jeff_> thank you
<glkasleg> this is the repository for openoffice.org 3.0 in kubuntu hardy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu hardy main
<jeff_> still having the same problem
 * dr_willis dosetn knwo what the original problem was.
<jeff_> cant see anything in kde when i log in
<jeff_> i did rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and looked at ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc to disable desktop effects but nothing has worked so far
<JontheEchidna> jeff_: if you add a user with "adduser", can that user log in and have everything work?
<dr_willis> try a new user - see if it works for them.. if so . then yes. it does sound like a user config issue for you rother user.. You could as a temp fix rename the whole .kde dir.
<dr_willis> but you will lose all your kde settings that way
<dr_willis> well not loose. :) you could start copying them back I guess to the new made .kde dir.. but it may be easier to just  start from scratch
<jeff_> i wil try
<jaime> hello, quick question
<jaime> what's the technology that is used to render help in UI toolkits/applications
<jaime> I'm not talking about man pages, readme files
<jaime> something along the lines of .chm (Windows)
<jeff_> kde works for the new user
<jaime> If I were to write a UI application in linux, how do I integrate help into the application
<jaime> in Open Office how is the help option implemented, when you click on the menu option (HELP) and then choose OpenOffice.org Help, how is that implemented?
<jeff_> so if i dont care about my kde settings i should just rename the .kde dir?
<kjhk> hello all
<dr_willis> jeff_,  renaming it will be a 'restoreable' way to reset them back to defaults :)
<jeff_> alternativly i could just delete it?
<jeff_> and why does it say $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server when i type startkde
<dr_willis> and how are you starting it? from a CONSOLE? or where exactly?
<dr_willis> if you use kdm to login, you dont need to mess with 'startkde' -  just renaming your .kde* dir will reset the kde settings
<jeff_> ya from the console, after renaming it from there since i failed to make my new user a sudoer
<dr_willis> You would use 'startx' to start up X :) or restart the KDm service
<jeff_> thank you startx was the way to go
<jeff_> thank you dr_willis and JontheEchidna...things are working again
<JontheEchidna> yay
<jpedroza> I just asked this in OpenOffice.org chanel, but it seems it might be a KDE/Kubuntu issue. I can't seem to get OpenOffice to show fonts in dialog boxes. They show up everywhere else, just not dialogs. I am runing OOo3 under Intrepid.
<jeff_> im such a noob, but im kind of ok with things breaking that way im forced to learn a bit about how things actualy work
<jpedroza> Has anyone else seen this?
<JontheEchidna> jpedroza: using an older nvidia?
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: Most current NVIDIA drivers, but using 2 monitors.
<kniolet> jpedroza: it works fine on my computer (kde 4.1/intrepid)
<kniolet> i have an intel graphics card though
<JontheEchidna> there is a problem with the nvidia-glx-96 drivers where text in most kde3 apps and openoffice is invisible
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: The nvidia drivers seem to be my biggest issue these days.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the nvidia dudes forgot to backport the fix from the latest drivers when making the driver compatible with xserver 1.5
<jpedroza> JontheEchidna: I haven't seen this issue with any other apps, just OOo.
<stnormal> I'm getting buffer errors when I try to run the liveCD or install (ver 8.10). The LiveCD will boot all the way, but the install program closes as soon as it's opened, where as the install option hangs when X first opens
<stnormal> or, maybe not... huh... the buffer errors were still there, but this time when I boot into the LiveCD the install program worked. Weird
<luke_> hello
<dr_willis> dirt on the cd? stnormal ?
<stnormal> nah, i tried burning a new one
<stnormal> i suppose it could be a bad torrent, but the self-diagnostic thing in the install menu said that everything was kosher
<wallabee> I need help getting a logitech cordless optical mouse to work.  It seems to be a permission problem. It tells me to consult "the manual" to fix the problem but im not sure what that is.  http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/121/87882236tk8.png
<wallabee> Ive searched threads for hours but dont know the proper settings for the permissions (if that is the problem) so if anyone has any help would be much appreciated.
<wallabee> lsusb shows the receiver connected. Ive also heard of programs like locomoco and logitech_applet but not sure these are of any use.
 * dr_willis wonders what manual they are refering to.. 
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> eery mouse ive had ya just plug in and it works.
<dr_willis> this is a normal usb wireless mouse? Not bluetooth?
<wallabee> wondering about the same manual.. but yes just a normal usb wireless mouse
<wallabee> it seems like it should just work but apparently has some issue with permissions (i believe in libusb)
<dr_willis> So the mouse does not work at all?
<wallabee> unfortunately no.
<wallabee> but it recognizes the receiver which has a little "connect" button but pressing this does nothing.
<wallabee> it seemed to be a common problem for kde user with logitech cordless mice over several releases of kde but i haven't found a viable solution
<dr_willis> I think the mouse AND the reciever both have a connect button
<stnormal> the exact buffer error I get is basically: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1425200
<stnormal> Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 356300
<wallabee> it seems the users that did have sucess changed some permissions this was the closet solution i found http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/permissions-problem-mx510-optical-mouse-378482/
<stnormal> and it repeats a number of times before the "setting preliminary keymap" stage, and after the "loading hardware drivers" stage
<stnormal> each with a different time stamp
<wallabee> i dont see a connect button on the mouse .. when i press the connect on the receiver it makes the red optical light flash a few times like its syching or something
#kubuntu 2009-01-08
<BrianH> howdy
<stnormal> damn...
<stnormal> I was so close to installing kubuntu, but I had to do some repartitioning
<stnormal> and now I can't get the installer to work again
<george> this is not really kubuntu-specific, but how come whenever I used "wget -i FILE.txt" I get an unsupported scheme error message. it says there are no URLs in the file, but there are
<ae88925> george: because FILE.txt is not a URL
<BrianH> installing Kubuntu on a USB thumbdrive atm, installer is crawling *sigh*
<george> wget -i command reads URLs from file though, no?
<ae88925> yes, but you have to tell it that it's a file with URLs
<stnormal> hmm... is there a way to put the kubuntu "livecd" on a thumbdrive instead? Although, I wouldn't know how to boot from it with my laptop...
<george> how do i do that? isn't "-i" sufficient
<ae88925> Oh, you're right
<ae88925> what are the contents of the file
<BrianH> stnormal, yes, I'm doing it right now
<george> links to PDF files
<BrianH> stnormal, err, actually I'm installing it to the thumbdrive, not the LiveCD part
<stnormal> hmm...
<stnormal> ahh, i see
<BrianH> stnormal, and you can boot from a USB flashdrive by setting your BIOS to boot from it
<ae88925> It's probably telling you that one or more of the URL's is not valid.
<arrrghhh> so i installed 4.2 b2 yesterday... and it worked fantastic.  but now plasma (the tray) is gone... i can't run it manually either.
<ae88925> How many lines in the file?
<BrianH> stnormal, make sure that you dont install grub to the master boot record, unless you want grub installed on your HD
<george> it's odd, because if i just weget that URL, no reading from file, it works. 34 lines
<stnormal> hmm, i don't know what grub is
<arrrghhh> !grub | stnormal
<ubottu> stnormal: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stnormal> I'm not quite a linux virgin, but definitely a linux noob
<stnormal> ahh, i see
<arrrghhh> indeed
<arrrghhh> there's LILO also but imho it's used a lot less.
<stnormal> yeah, I remember LILO from years back
<ingerashu> hi everyone
<dr_willis> THe Good/bad old days
<stnormal> so one solution I read about to fix the buffer errors during install is to add "irqpoll" to the boot options, but I'm not sure where I need to add it. Can I add it anywhere before the -- at the end, or is there a specific spot it needs to go?
<ingerashu> can anyone help me with this problem
<ingerashu> i have ubuntu 8.10 and i play counter strike using wine
<ingerashu> i have no lag but it runs lilke i have
<ingerashu> how can i make it run smoother?
<arrrghhh> use a native os to run it.
<ingerashu> not an option
<ingerashu> i only have ubuntu
<arrrghhh> dual boot
<ingerashu> dont want to install back xp
<arrrghhh> i have a clean CLEAN windows xp installs for games only
<ingerashu> so there is no solution?
<arrrghhh> well there may be
<arrrghhh> but this is not the room to ask for that type of help
<ingerashu> why?
<arrrghhh> uhm, look at the name of the channel.
<ingerashu> kubuntu
<arrrghhh> yea
<arrrghhh> not wine or cs...
<arrrghhh> or whatever
<ingerashu> well i run cs in wine, which is in ubuntu
<ingerashu> :))
<arrrghhh> wine is not 'in' ubuntu.
<ingerashu> its a feature
<arrrghhh> yes, that's third party essentially
<stnormal> what does sr0 stand for?
<stnormal> in terms of the devices
<stnormal> is it the first sata device?
<arrrghhh> those are usually hdx or sdx...
<stnormal> hmm
<arrrghhh> and it's normally three letters
<arrrghhh> like sdb - sdb1, sdb2...
<stnormal> I turned off the quiet parameter for the installer
<stnormal> and my I/O errors follow "Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]"
<stnormal> sr0
<arrrghhh> soooo is there any way i can run plasma manually?  i don't get it.  i restarted X - everything seems to run OK but no plasma.
<ae88925> stnormal: sr0 is a symlink to scd0 which is the first scsi CD drive (or SATA, it seems)
<stnormal> hmm
<stnormal> ok, that makes sense then... so if my dvd drive and the kubuntu installer don't get along, what are some options for installing kubuntu on my laptop?
<arrrghhh> usb stick
<arrrghhh> netboot
<stnormal> netboot might work, i know kubuntu is fine with my network adapter
<arrrghhh> it's not easy to setup
<stnormal> but i don't think my laptop has any options to boot from anything but the hdd or the dvd drive (i looked through the bios)
<arrrghhh> i've been trying to get a pxe server running on my server...
<arrrghhh> unless the laptop is like 7 years old
<stnormal> nah, it's brand new
<arrrghhh> i'd bet dollars for donuts it can pxe boot.
<stnormal> pxe?
<arrrghhh> netboot?
<stnormal> i see
<arrrghhh> tftp
<arrrghhh> nfs
<arrrghhh> pxe
<stnormal> well, i'll have to do some googlin' to figure out how
<arrrghhh> there's a lot of services it depends on
<stnormal> the boot menu only has the two options, and the bios is ridiculously sparse
<arrrghhh> and like i said, i've tried on mine.  i haven't been able to figure out all the idiosyncrasies
<stnormal> I see
<arrrghhh> yea laptop bios' usually suck.
<stnormal> is there any way to boot from a cd and then tell it to install from a USB drive?
<arrrghhh> you can't boot from a usb stick?
<arrrghhh> have you had one plugged in while in the bios?
<stnormal> not as far as I could tell, but I'll give it a shot soon
<arrrghhh> pretty much any new laptop i've used can boot from usb
<arrrghhh> what kind is it?
<stnormal> HP
<jerkface> hello, i noticed that some of the vim help files are not installed. how do i add :help iccf and :help uganda? why wouldn't they be included by default?
<jerkface> 8.0.4.1 by the way
<stnormal> hmm
<arrrghhh> jerkface, i don't think vim is part of ubuntu!
<stnormal> well, the installer seems to be working right now
<stnormal> so i'm going to keep my fingers crossed that it survives throughout the install
<arrrghhh> is it?
<jerkface> really arrrghhh?
<jerkface> i must have installed it myself then :-?
<arrrghhh> ok it is
<arrrghhh> lol i always used nano
<arrrghhh> at least it is on mine
<jerkface> probably i need to install vim-full
<arrrghhh> yea i didn't even realize ubuntu shipped with vim... i guess any linux distro does huh
<arrrghhh> it's part of the kernel :P
<jerkface> i think part of the Unix spec says you have to have some form of vi
<arrrghhh> probably
<jerkface> not that linux is unix
<dr_willis> Posix specs? :)
<arrrghhh> it's unix-like, get it right
<arrrghhh> haha
<dr_willis> even busybox has a vi mode/option
<stnormal> that's kind of cool that the liveCD doesn't even touch to the HDD until you decide to install
<dr_willis> I always keep a swap partition of about 512mb setup on every machine i own.. even the windows only ones.. just in case i need to use a Linux Live cd. ;) they can see/use the swap parttion
<arrrghhh> that's the point mestinks.
<stnormal> good idea
<stnormal> does linux benefit from a lot of swap even when there's a lot of ram in the system?
<arrrghhh> so my windows seem to be creating off screen... or larger than my screen.. but the resolution & panning are set correctly... the taskbar seems to be missing, but maybe it's below my viewing area for some reason?
<ae88925> stnormal: for regular desktop use, I'd say no.  It's more about the applications you run than the O/S
<BrianH> stnormal, depends on what you're doing
<arrrghhh> linux *should* only swap when it needs it.  ie runs out of ram.
<stnormal> ahh
<arrrghhh> or as you start approaching the running out of ram point.
<arrrghhh> there's a "swappiness" setting in sysctl.
<stnormal> unlike windows, where if you turn off the swap file you actually improve the performance because the memory manager is too dumb to use up ram before it starts to touch the swap
<arrrghhh> but if you turn off the swap file
<arrrghhh> and you run out of ram....
<arrrghhh> or pagefile i should say.
<stnormal> yeah...
<stnormal> I turned off the pagefile on my XP machine with only 2GB of ram, and haven't ever run into an issue
<arrrghhh> that's good.  just don't try to run too much in parallel lol
<stnormal> my CPU would bottleneck that
<stnormal> it's only got an athlon 64 in it
<BrianH> woo hoo, my kubuntu install is almost done . . . 2 hours later.
<arrrghhh> eh you get enough apps running... you could eat that 2gb of ram.
<stnormal> i need to go meet some friends at the bar, but my ubuntu install is only about 30% done...
<stnormal> I wonder if it's safe for me to leave it
<arrrghhh> damnit i want to know where the heck my taskbar went!  and why windows seem to be creating off the screen partially.
<eelriver> Or leave a memory sieve open long enough
<khakane> stnormal: i dont htink it will blow up or anything ;)
<arrrghhh> probably not.
<BrianH> arrrghhh, check the monitor settings?
<stnormal> true... but I've never opened up task manager and seen more than a few hundred MB being used
<stnormal> granted, I've never opened it up while I was playing a game
<stnormal> but still...
<arrrghhh> BrianH, i did.  resolution & panning is set both to 1440x900.
<arrrghhh> the mouse stops at the bottom of the screen like it should...
<BrianH> hmm, dunno then, KDE?
<arrrghhh> alt-f1 doesn't bring up the menu either
<arrrghhh> i thought that key combo should.
<BrianH> I'm just starting back into the linux scene, so I'm really laying down the WD-40 on the rusty bolts
<BrianH> I otherwise use OSX, which isn't much differen
<BrianH> just more expensive ;)
<ae88925> BrianH: the price is much different ;)
<BrianH> indeed
<ae88925> beat me to it
<BrianH> it's a nice glorified BSD system tho
<arrrghhh> i don't like the interface...
<BrianH> and the 30" HD cinema display is juicy :)
<arrrghhh> but it is pretty damned stable.
<arrrghhh> i just wish jobs wasn't such a prick about stealing code
<ae88925> That's obscene.  I'm jealous.
<arrrghhh> and being completely open about how he does it.
<BrianH> ae88925, I want a 2nd one :)
<BrianH> arrrghhh, stealing code from?
<arrrghhh> yea when i set it to a lower resolution it still fills the screen and then some seemingly.  plasma does not seem to be running at all.
<ae88925> BrianH: what is the resolution on that monstrosity?  My 24" is 1920x1200
<arrrghhh> BrianH, the bsd project!  he openly wrote "haha thanks for the code suckers!" essentially.
<BrianH> ae88925, shitty, 1200x800
<arrrghhh> lol my 17" is 1920x1200
<arrrghhh> and my 42" is 1920x1080 :D
<BrianH> yeah, I think something is wrong somewhere, but I don't mind.  The size makes up for it.
<arrrghhh> haha
<arrrghhh> that's what she said?
<BrianH> heh, nice
<arrrghhh> this screen issue is really bothering me tho.  seems to me like a wacky 4.2 b2 bug, that's the only major thing that's changed lately.
<BrianH> damnit, installer seems stuck at 94%, "Configuring hardware..."
<BrianH> aaah, there we go :)
<BrianH> it better not be installing grub to the mbr . . . *sigh*
<BrianH> the whole reason I installed to the thumbdrive is so I can take it places
<arrrghhh> if you picked create a usb thumb install or whatever
<arrrghhh> it shouldn't install grub
<BrianH> well that's dumb, this article says it will prompt me where to install grub http://principialabs.com/usbuntu-installing-kubuntu-on-a-usb-drive/
<BrianH> but it didn't
<arrrghhh> i don't know if kubuntu has the same installer as the normal ubuntu...
<BrianH> well it's @ 96%, maybe it'll ask me when it's done
<Turbomammoth> I mgiht have a lil problem :) , I just installed Kubuntu 8.10, and as I had some "static" problems in my screen, I tried a lot of different setings...
<BrianH> Turbomammoth, define "static" problems
<Turbomammoth> Static effects, like the olde screen used to have prior to better days power supplies
<BrianH> ah
<Turbomammoth> Or commonly known as "bad ground"
<Turbomammoth> BUT, my REAL problem appeared when I went to play with the "Effects" of the display.
<BrianH> what does the noise look like?
<Turbomammoth> Now, all is black, and I can't do shite.
<arrrghhh> do you have the restricted drivers for your card installed?
<BrianH> blocks?
<BrianH> oh, that sucks
<Turbomammoth> I mean, I see the poiter, but it's all.
<Turbomammoth> pointer*
<Turbomammoth> Anybody have an idea?
<BrianH> can you boot to the cli?
<Turbomammoth> Brian, I'm a newb as neewb can be.
<Turbomammoth> What's a cli?
<arrrghhh> ctrl-alt-f1 Turbomammoth
<BrianH> cli = command line interface
<Turbomammoth> Cool, I have that
<Turbomammoth> Thanks Brian
<Turbomammoth> Si, I've logged on using the cli... what now :) ?
<BrianH> brb, I gotta fix this first
<Turbomammoth> No prob
<BrianH> damnit, the installer finished and it installed grub to the mbr, now I'm getting an "Error 21" message and ESC isn't bringing me to the grub menu
<qcjn>  what's KonquerorecQ5ha, is it an application to wor on web page ??
<BrianH> I had a suspicion it installed grub to the mbr cause it never asked me where to install it
<Turbomammoth> Bad thing I guess?
<dr_willis> I always put grub on my mbr
<BrianH> dr_willis, I'm installing it on a thumbdrive so I can take it from computer to computer
<BrianH> any way to remove it from the mbr?
<dr_willis> BrianH,   I use either unetbootin, or that ubuntu usb-drive tool for that.
<dr_willis> a thumbdrive normally uses syslinux I thouight.. but i guess it can use grub
<BrianH> I was followin this article: http://principialabs.com/usbuntu-installing-kubuntu-on-a-usb-drive/
<arrrghhh> yea every thumbdrive i use i had to put syslinux on it.  i haven't tried the new ubuntu thumb drive installer, i love the idea tho.
<dr_willis> arrrghhh,  it worked for me.. but i had to do some manual tweaking to get it to use the Nvidia drivers properly
<arrrghhh> that's cool.  definitely a nifty feature.
<BrianH> thumbdrive installer?  I'm just installing it normally right to the thumbdrive.  this won't work?
<arrrghhh> BrianH, no.
<dr_willis> BrianH,  it can.. but may not be ideal
<arrrghhh> lol
<dr_willis> and it may take some tweaking
<arrrghhh> out-of-the-box no.  sounds like that ubuntu installer in the livecd works well tho.
<arrrghhh> can't get much more out of the box than that haha.
<arrrghhh> so what can i do to even troubleshoot this plasma/screen problem?  i restarted X to no avail.
<arrrghhh> hrm and when i turn on my 2nd monitor the cursor is just an X...
<Turbomammoth> arrrghhh, is there a "restore to default" command?
<arrrghhh> Turbomammoth, in what sense?  there's dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Turbomammoth> As my install is brand new, I guess it would be simpler for me to restore all to default than to begin to fiddle in the box
<arrrghhh> well what changed?  did you install the restricted drivers for your vid card or what?
<Turbomammoth> so, would the reconfigure -a work for me?
<arrrghhh> uh probably not.  probably a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arrrghhh> i think
<Turbomammoth> Nah, I just went and played (bad idea) in the built-in screen effects
<Turbomammoth> Transparence and such
<arrrghhh> you can't use the built-in screen effects w/o installing a restricted driver
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> i guess the intel cards *may* work w/o a restricted driver.
<Turbomammoth> Lol, now I'll know
<ae88925> My laptop has intel GPU (if you can call it that) and effects work with free driver.
<arrrghhh> no 3d acceleration w/o the restricted driver
<arrrghhh> ae88925, intel's drivers are oss
<arrrghhh> hence why i mention intel :P
<ae88925> Figured I'd add to the confusion.
<arrrghhh> nice.
<arrrghhh> gonna restart x brb
<maxmahem> speaking of crashes, Kontact is crashing for me on launch. Though I can still run K-mail.
<BrianH> aaah, I see now, I started a fresh install again and at step 6 theres an "advanced" button I overlooked, where grub installs
<prometheus77> i just got a new harddrive from ebay how do i redover the files on it
<dr_willis> you mean recover?
<dr_willis> Why would you want to recover someone else files. :) that may or may not even be on there..
<BrianH> he must want their porn
<prometheus77> yes
<prometheus77> i want all of their files
<prometheus77> how2help me
<dr_willis> I would say time google on filesystem recovery i guess..
<BrianH> I hope they were smart and ran several passes of formatting on it
<sehven> installed my grapixcard driver, still desktop cube wont work
<sehven> can anyone help me with desktopcube?
<maxmahem> sehven: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<sehven> asus 256mb ati..
<sehven> asus a9550ge
<sehven> cheap one
<sehven> cant get desktop cube to work since install
<sehven> and updates
<sehven> any ideas?
<maxmahem> You probably just need to enable it. Disable any other desktop switching applications and enable desktop wall.
<maxmahem> Then you are going to need enough desktops to make a cube.
<maxmahem> excuse me, enable desktop cube. I think you can configure the keys there as well.
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<catphin> hey
<sehven> already installed ccsm
<sehven> even wobble in ccsm dont work for me
<SiVA_> how can I tell what kind of video card is installed
<bazhang> sehven, ask in #compiz-fusion
<sehven> max, i have to turn off all desktop switching apps? like alt + tab functions?
<sehven> oki siva
<SiVA_> sehven: oki ?
<sehven> sorry >,<
<sehven> bazhang i mean
<BrianH> anyone know if the livecd will run faster from a thumbdrive then the CD?
<BrianH> the CD crawls on my system
<Turbomammoth> Define crawl?
<Roey> Hello
<faileas> heya roey
<Roey> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10, and I noticed there's no 'scanner' kernel module.  I plug in my scanner (which has worked in previous kernels) and the system just sees it as a regular full-speed USB device (and not as a scanner which xsane can detect).  What gives??
<Roey> hey faileas,  long time no see
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Roey> Dr_willis: does this have to do with the scanner?
<Dr_willis> No it has to do wih me needeing to reinstall grub :)
<Dr_willis> and not rembering the link.
<Roey> oh ok
<szrhawaii> Dr_willis can i configure the kdmrc file in kate and not do anything else and will that file still be in effect or is there a certain way to conifgure that file
<Dr_willis> szrhawaii,  configrue it to do what exactly? There are (under kde3 at least) some kdm config tools tha tlet you set most of the settings in there.. for others you had to edit the config
<szrhawaii> the one in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<szrhawaii> and im just trying to configure the color code
<szrhawaii> actually i want to change out the color scheme it has
<szrhawaii> with something thats not on the list
<Dr_willis> ive never messed with the colors. try editing it.. restart the kdm service. and see if changes take effect I guess..
<Dr_willis> be sure to backup the config :)
<szrhawaii> do you know where the file is sourcing the color schemes from cause i noticed it has stuff like honeycomb and obsidien and stuff
<Dr_willis> if its using the old standard from YEARS and years back color names.. theres some x11color text file that defines them
<Dr_willis> i recall googling for x11 color names, and finding a few nice lists of them all.
<szrhawaii> where is that file in here
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11_color_names
<Dr_willis> somewhere in /etc/ i recall.
<szrhawaii> cause i see it on the kdmrc and in the login manager but not in any other file source
<szrhawaii> ill try etc
<Dr_willis> X11 R6 rgb.txt 1.1 (1994), 1.2 (2005, excl. 96 aliases)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> try locate rgb.txt
<szrhawaii> ok
<Dr_willis> http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/*checkout*/xc/programs/rgb/rgb.txt?rev=1.1
<Dr_willis> 255 239 213		papaya whip
<Dr_willis> I really have to wonder where they got the names for the colors.. :)
<Dr_willis> 'lets walk through the grocery store and look for things that match these colors!'
<szrhawaii> yeah i tried a search like that
<szrhawaii> to find the color source files but it came up empty handed
<szrhawaii> whats the command to tell terminal im a superuser its kdesudo right
<Dr_willis> locate rgb.txt
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt
<Dr_willis> o_o
<Dr_willis> :)
<Roey> hiiiiiiiiiiiii.  Why does this bug still exist in Ubuntu 8.10 for X86_64?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/211569
<Dr_willis> kdesudo is normally used to launch a gui app as the superuser
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> how do i tell it to make the session a superuser
<Dr_willis> sudo -s
<Dr_willis> to get a root shell.
<szrhawaii> ok
<szrhawaii> i liked my other terminal in kde 3
<szrhawaii> it had the option to just click whatever session i wanted instead of typing it
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: you can do that here as well if you like
<szrhawaii> how come this standard terminal doesnt have the same options in the gui as the other one in kde 3
<maxmahem> You could also make a launcher that you could drag your apps to to launch via sudo.
<szrhawaii> how do i do that DaSkreech
<Dr_willis> konsole in kde4 has changed in some ways  compared to the one in kde3
<Dr_willis> You could make new sessins  that do things like that if you wanted
<szrhawaii> yeah i liked the kde 3 one
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: In the profiles sesction I beleive
<szrhawaii> which one is the standard root one
<szrhawaii> i see a few of them but not the root
<Dr_willis> make one that runs 'sudo -s' perhaps :)
<szrhawaii> in the other one i had a python a root and a standard
<Dr_willis> combine a usb thumbdrive with bluetooth adaptor.   yea.. thats it...
<lovre> hi all
<Dr_willis> oops wrong channel :)
<szrhawaii> ill figure it out later
<lovre> is there a plasmoid to check my mail account every few minutes?
<maxmahem> lovre: You can have k-mail run in the system tray and it will do it.
<maxmahem> Or Kontact.
<DaSkreech> lovre: I saw one
<lovre> DaSkreech: i suppose you dont remember the name
<DaSkreech> lovre: Mailbox?
<DaSkreech> lovre: kmail can do that for you though
<lovre> DaSkreech: ok, thank you
<lovre> DaSkreech: i found  this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=75194&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=cae
<lovre> DaSkreech: im not sure how to install it
<DaSkreech> lovre: What version of KDE are you using?
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<DaSkreech> hi
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> HOLAAAAAAA
<juanantonio> ubuntu, pincha ubuntu-es
<juanantonio> o kubuntu-es
<lovre> DaSkreech: 4.1.3
<sehven> how do i restore konsole in menu?
<sehven> sorry for messing it
<sehven> how do i restore konsole in menu?
<DaSkreech> lovre: Errrm Not sure. 4.0 and 4.1 don't work the same way
<DaSkreech> It says tested on 4.0 you may want to e-mail the authour and ask if they updated it for 4.1 they can tell you how to install it if so
<DaSkreech> sehven: What do you mean?
<sehven> well send terminal to desktop
<sehven> then removed it
<sehven> now its not in desktop nor menu
<DaSkreech> You sent the terminal to desktop ?
<sehven> panel can have shortcut for konsole
<DaSkreech> How did you do that?
<sehven> yes as shortcut
<sehven> forgot, ryt clik send to desktop or draged it
<sehven> how do i restore it to menu?
<DaSkreech> sehven: Which version of KDE are you using?
<sehven> 4.1
<maxmahem> anyone lend a hand getting a webcam to work.
<maxmahem> Seems to be quite an ordeal.
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sehven> how do i restore kosole to menu?
<sehven> konsole
<Turbomammoth> Okay... serious help needed, tried all I could find, now I'm just depressed.
<Turbomammoth> !antidepressant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about antidepressant
<Turbomammoth> :P
<nazareno> tem brasileiros ai
<Turbomammoth> Anybody knows A LOT about displays?
<maxmahem> Well I'm on the supported list (I have a Webcam Quickchat 092c) and I've run easycam, but no joy.
<Xpert> i need to install a acrobat reader for linux ? which is the package to download ?
<crimsun> Xpert: you'll need to add the medibuntu repository and install the acroread package
<crimsun> Xpert: instructions for adding the repository and installing the package are on the wiki
<Xpert> add the medibuntu repository ? what is this ?
<Xpert> crimsun:  apt-get said that acroread doesnt exists
<Xpert> is another name
<crimsun> Xpert: please see http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> and the package where i see ─?
<crimsun> please follow the directions for adding the repository
<crimsun> then you can use adept/apt-get/aptitude to install the "acroread" package
<hatoyu> crimsun: acroread is not a opensource software
<juliano> hi
<crimsun> hatoyu: yes, and...? (i was addressing Xpert's "i need to install a acrobat reader for linux")
<DaSkreech> sehven: You can right click and use the menu editor to add it back
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hatoyu> crimsun: goto adobe.com install acrobat for linux
<DaSkreech> Xpert: Why do you need acrobat ?
<crimsun> hatoyu: it's not my question; tell Xpert.
<DaSkreech> !ask | Turbomammoth
<ubottu> Turbomammoth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hatoyu> crimsun: maybe i misunderstanding
<crimsun> hatoyu: i think you may be
<Xpert> |DarkSmoke|: to see a tutorial of Kubuntu
<Xpert> its in pdf format
<DaSkreech> Xpert: Okular can open it
<Xpert> crimsun:  the adept doesnt find the package
<juliano> ubottu, do you speak portuquese?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xpert> juliano:  #ubuntu-br
<Xpert> entra la
<crimsun> Xpert: you would need to have added the proper medibuntu repository
<Xpert> i ve entered that website crimsun but i dont know what to install
<crimsun> Xpert: in any case, there likely is Free software that can open your presentation
<Xpert> there are several sources there
<Turbomammoth> DaSkreech, okay this one's for you. I've just installed Kubuntu V8.10 on mah laptop (quite recent). When I first installed, I had a "noise" in my screen (which later resolved iself), but I tried to FIX it. And I played in the display settings. Now, my screen is black and I can't see shoit
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Xpert> ?
<Turbomammoth> Anyway, thanks a bunch.
<DaSkreech> Turbomammoth: Ok back again. can you tell me what video card?
<DaSkreech> Oh :(
<sehven> how do i unload compiz?
<Xpert> i need to install ark
<Xpert> but adept doenst search it
<Xpert> ???
<Xpert> what to do
<Dr_willis> !info ark
<ubottu> ark (source: kdeutils): archive utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 220 kB, installed size 820 kB
<jimmy51_home> Xpert: terminal, apt-get install ark
<DaSkreech> Xpert: Adept is a little broken right now
<DaSkreech> Xpert: Follow jimmy51_home
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: i gave up on my nvidia card for now
<jimmy51_home> i think the integrated video + nvidia card was too much
<jimmy51_home> (too much for linux to handle without me becoming a kernel module and xserver conf wizard, anyway)
 * mr--t- thinks he will need a sudo with that
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: What were you trying to do?
<jimmy51_home> the wife is going to have to deal with lame integrated graphics until i get her a pci card that is better supported
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: i was trying to use an FX5200 instead of the onboard graphics
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what would cause a  dmesg error -->   [150587.576056] usb 1-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Xpert> nobody knows ?
<Xpert> i need the name of the package of acrobat reader for install
<Xpert> anyone ?
<jimmy51_home> the drivers kubuntu wanted to use failed, the driver from nvidia.com failed, and i ended up giving up
<Dr_willis> Im watcihng some vidoes  on a machine.. and every so often it hangs.. for a few sec.. and i notice that message in 'dmesg'
<jimmy51_home> Xpert: you can search at the terminal
<craver_> just download the binary from Adobe
<craver_> sudo apt-cache search acrobat
<Dr_willis> I though medibuntu had the acrobat reader pacakges
<Xpert> jimmy51_home:  my apt-get dont support search atribute
<jimmy51_home> Xpert:  if you want to find say, firefox.... you would run "apt-cache search firefox"
<Xpert> i dont know why
<Dr_willis> acroread - Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer
<craver_> apt-cache
<Xpert> ive tryied this already
<jimmy51_home> Xpert:  apt-cache search, not apt-get
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn the commands. :)
<Xpert> ok
<Dr_willis>  apt-cache search acrobat
<Xpert> whats the difference ?
<Xpert> ok
<Dr_willis> one searches.. :)
<Dr_willis> one dosent.
<craver_> :)
<jimmy51_home> so.... apt-cache search acrobat to search
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Xpert> ok
<craver_> apt-cache searches your local cache
<jimmy51_home> and if it shows up as acrobat-reader, to install you would run "sudo apt-get install acrobat-reader"
<craver_> so if it might be out of sync you might want to do a apt-get update
<jimmy51_home> sudo runs it as an admin
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: What's wrong with it?
<Xpert> appeared several packages
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: with the stock driver, i enabled the restricted driver, restarted, and X didn't load.  i was stuck with text and had to go to CTRL ALT F5 to do anything
<craver_> install the one that matches your environment
<jimmy51_home> Xpert: are you trying to install a PDF viewer?
<Dr_willis> acroread - Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer
<Dr_willis> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> its a medibuntu package Im pretty sure
<jimmy51_home> Xpert: if you are, kubuntu already hasone.... okular
<Xpert> jimmy51_home:  yes
<Xpert> ty
<Xpert> i ll see
<Xpert> jimmy51_home:  in mine it isnt configurated...
<jimmy51_home> Xpert: it's under K->Graphics
<DaSkreech> Xpert: you don't have okular?
<Xpert> sorr
<Xpert> yes it have
<mr--t-> could he use kpdf?
<Xpert> but where is it ,?
<jimmy51_home> Xpert: K->Graphics->Okular
<craver_> opt/kde-nightly/bin/okular
<craver_> on mine
<jimmy51_home> (as in.... click the K button, select graphics, and click on okular
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: What was the error?
<jimmy51_home> or run it from the terminal as craver_ just said
<DaSkreech> mr--t-: kpdf is dead
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: i don't remember...  i remember a seg fault
<jimmy51_home> tons o' numbers
<DaSkreech> Ugh
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: and at that point.... i gave up
<Xpert> if its installed why wheni downloaded the file .pdf it asked for search the program to open ?
<DaSkreech> Xpert: your filetypes need looking at
<Xpert> i cant see where is okular in the K menu
<craver_> sudo apt-get install okular
<jimmy51_home> make sure you have it
<DaSkreech> Xpert: click the file when it asks type in okular and press enter
<Dr_willis> You did install kubuntu 8.10 ?
<jimmy51_home> apt-cache policy okular
<Xpert> craver_: its installed
<Xpert> ok
<jimmy51_home> then click on the K button, then click on graphics
<jimmy51_home> then click on Okular PDF viewer
<craver_> in 4.2 it's just called Document Viewer
<Xpert> now i saw ty
<jimmy51_home> ah, i always set for classic menu
<jimmy51_home> the new one is very boggy to me
<nonewmsgs> kmail somtimes works great and sometimes it tells me there's no mail when there is
<craver_> how do i get classic view?
<craver_> i don't like the gigantic menu in 4.2
<jimmy51_home> craver_: right click on it
<jimmy51_home> (make sure widgets are unlocked, right click on the K button, and there should be something that says switch to classic)
<Xpert> which is the okular path ?
<jimmy51_home> (OR.... remove the K menu widget and add a classic K menu widget in it's place)
<craver_> ah.. thanks
<craver_> so much better
<jimmy51_home> yeah
<jimmy51_home> that was a deal break for KDE4 and me
<DaSkreech> nonewmsgs: i does intermittent checks I think
<DaSkreech> Xpert: /usr/bin/okular
<DaSkreech> Xpert: you can find the path by the command which
<nonewmsgs> i try to do force check and it still gives me no love
<DaSkreech> so <which okular>
<jimmy51_home> well, my pacers are approaching the 4rth quarter and dunleavy's back.  i better get in there and watch
<jimmy51_home> good night fellas
<maxmahem> okay, I think I have buggered up my webcam configuratino somehow, any hints on how to fix it?
<DaSkreech> maxmahem: how buggered?
<maxmahem> well it doesn't work, but the documentation indicates it should.
<maxmahem> I think sudo possibly ran out in the middle of an install script.
<maxmahem> I got a lot of message about how it couldn't write to a read only disk.
<DaSkreech> maxmahem: Which disk /
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> And sudo doesn't run out
<DaSkreech> linux doesn't work like that
<maxmahem> I'm guessing its the only reason I could figure I got the message I got.
<maxmahem> I don't recall the directory, but the config script gave me a lot of errors while it was trying to rm files and dev new ones (or something like that).
<Dr_willis> use 'sudo -s' and run the script from there...
<maxmahem> It flew by real fast.
<Dr_willis>  script  > script.log  :)
<maxmahem> ok figured out what the error was.
<maxmahem> I was apt-getting camstream and when it went to create video4linux special files in /dv/video* it instead said "udev active, devices will be created in /dev/.static/dev/
<maxmahem> Every command after that failed.
<DaSkreech> ok
<maxmahem> rm, mknod, makedev, all failed due to a Read-only file system
<maxmahem> do I need to remove it, chmod that directory to readable, and tryagain?
<maxmahem> er writeable
<Dr_willis> depends on the filesystem.. and what else is going on
<Dr_willis> I dident think one normally used mknod much these days.. or makedev
 * maxmahem shrugs.
<stnormal> I've got a pretty newbish linux question...
<Dr_willis> I was thinking  mos tof the time when a module gets loaded.. the proper /dev/ entries should be created as needed
<stnormal> I just downloaded a flash player installer (I avoided the .deb one since there's not an x64 version, and just grabbed the tar.gz one). I extracted the files, but I can't figure out how to actually install it
<DaSkreech> stnormal: Ask it
<DaSkreech> stnormal: What are the files in there?
<DaSkreech> is there a README file ?
<stnormal> the files are flashplayer-installer (looks like C code), and libflashplayer.so
<stnormal> I'm guessing the installer is some kind of script, but I dont' know how to run it
<DaSkreech> stnormal: What's the installer ?
<DaSkreech> the name of the file
<stnormal> that's the name of the file
<stnormal> flahsplayer-installer
<Dr_willis> I have no issues with using the flash from the kubuntu-restricted-extras package on my 64bit machine.
<DaSkreech> stnormal: ok good
<stnormal> hmm
<Dr_willis> so its not 64bit.. big dea. ;)
<stnormal> well, if it will work with firefox, I don't care
<stnormal> how do I install it?
<DaSkreech> from the terminal cd into the directory
<DaSkreech> then type sh flashplayer-installer
<stnormal> k
<maxmahem> I'm thinking maybe I need to figure out what is making udev active, stop it, and try again.
<stnormal> ahh, that'll work
<stnormal> that's what i was looking for :)
<stnormal> thanks
<maxmahem> Won't the i386 code not work if he's running 64 bit kubuntu?
<maxmahem> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<stnormal> yeah, this one didn't install either
<maxmahem> Darn, neither do I.
<Dr_willis> maxmahem,  i hear there is 64bit flash in beta testing.. but not tried it.
<stnormal> i was talking to a friend earlier who said he could just recompile a lot of 32bit packages and they would work even if distributed binaries didn't
<DaSkreech> stnormal: try ./flashplayer-installer if it's executable
<stnormal> oh, no, it worked DaSkreech, but it told me that it was incompatable with my hardware
<maxmahem> Dr_willis: Thats what I heard as well, its one of the main reasons I went for i386 instead of 64.
<DaSkreech> Oh. Oh dear
<maxmahem> hmm... messing around with udev seems to be something way beyond my comfort level.
<stnormal> Dr_willis: Do you use firefox? I just want flash content to work in firefox. If the kubuntu-restricted-extras package installs firefox extensions, I'll just use it
<Armagguedes> hey
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Armagguedes> is there a client that works well with kubuntu to connect to other computers running some variant of ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> stnormal,  i install kubntu, i enable medibuntu, i install kubuntu-restricted-extras  and flash worked...
<Armagguedes> remote desktop stuff
<Dr_willis> Not sure if medubuntu is needed :) but i always enable it
<stnormal> hmm
<craver_> i'm using Firefox 3 on Ubuntu 8.10 x86_64 with KDE 4.2 and i've got Flash and JRE working fine.
 * Dr_willis seconds craver_ 's statement
<stnormal> i don't know how to do any of that stuff. I should find a tutorial
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_willis> enable medibuntu = takes 2 min.
<Dr_willis> medibuntu has codecs and other bits you proberly want
<maxmahem> !krdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc
<Dr_willis> 'kubuntu-resticted-extras' i think will grab flash, java, and other bits like fonts and stuff
<stnormal> ahh, i see
<maxmahem> Armagguedes: there is krdc, which is a remote desktop client, I haven't tried it out myself though.
<stnormal> well, it doesn't look like my audio hardware is working
<stnormal> so I have to figure that out first
<Armagguedes> i see
<stnormal> i get sound, but it repeats like it's skipping
<Armagguedes> do you know if it works with ubuntu or xubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<maxmahem> I'm sure it will work on ubuntu if you install it overe there with the necessary kde libs.
<Armagguedes> ok
<Armagguedes> also, how do you update from 8.04 to 8.10?
<maxmahem> sudo apt-get install krdc should do it.
<Armagguedes> do-release-upgrade -d > this is for jaunty
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: what are you trying to do?
<Armagguedes> i'm erasing jaunty alpha2
<Armagguedes> too slow
<Armagguedes> so i'm going back to 8.04, but i have no CDs left to burn 8.19
<Armagguedes> *.10
<stnormal> nice
<stnormal> so, can you guys recommend a good tutorial for someone who's new to linux, but is reasonably good at figuring things out?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | Armagguedes
<ubottu> Armagguedes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<craver_> what are people using for email... Evolution (Outlook Connector) won't work with our Exchange 5.5 server :(
<maxmahem> kmail
<stnormal> do people use konquerer?
<DaSkreech> stnormal: Umm. What do they want to learn
<craver_> i've never used konquerer
<DaSkreech> stnormal: I do. Don't know if that helps
<stnormal> i was just curious. It seems ok, but I love firefox
<DaSkreech> I know
<Armagguedes> DaSkreech, cheers mate
<maxmahem> I have been trying to, but subtle things about its interface keep putting me off.
<DaSkreech> damn you firefox and your extensions
<stnormal> anyhow, I'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed by linux
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: You don't need krdc on Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> You just need a Server
<stnormal> but I need/want to use it
<DaSkreech> craver_: look into Openxchange
<stnormal> and it'd be nice if I could find some good resources to go to before just asking people for help
<DaSkreech> stnormal: hang around here is a good tip
<buckethead> stnormal: The easiest way is just to wallow in it and ask questions. Google helps too.
<stnormal> i see
<DaSkreech> You pick up thigns from other people breaking stuff and you have easy access to people who are probably intereted in the same things you are
<buckethead> Over time you'll start to understand the architecture and what is going on. (Think the matrix, Eventually you just see blonde, redhead, etc..)
<stnormal> hmm
<stnormal> makes sense
<buckethead> I think i've been working with linux for 15 months now, I'm starting to wade into bash and ruby scripting to solve a program. I'm sure these guys are having a good chuckle as I crash into every beginner program ever invented, but i've learned alot so far.
<craver_> was using Zimbra but our CEO had problems with his calendar syncing. before i had a chance to fix it I was forced to install Exchange :(
<buckethead> solve a problem, not a program.. sorry.
<stnormal> alright, so where would I start in trying to diagnose what's wrong with my sound? I looked at the hardware compatability chart, but it wasn't listed yea or nay
<stnormal> and i don't see anything like a device manager
<DaSkreech> craver_: Booo Get it working with Zimbra on the stealth
<buckethead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting <- its for ubuntu, but its a good start.
<DaSkreech> buckethead: crash into every beginning program ? :)
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> stnormal: check if your hardware is muted. That happens sometimes
<maxmahem> Or if your speakers are unplugged!!! I was going mad trying to figure mine out until I realised that...
<stnormal> nah, it plays sound, but it just plays the first half a second over and over again
<DaSkreech> maxmahem: Whooot!
<buckethead> DaSkreech: Crash into every moron mistake.. find * in f doesn't work!
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<wizardslovak> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Armagguedes> if i have 3GiB ram (4GiB actually but 1GiB is not addressed -32bit system), how much swap do i need to make the system hibernate?
<buckethead> stnormal: onboard sound?
<stnormal> yeah, it's a laptop
<wizardslovak> well swap should be twice i believe
<buckethead> Hm. The suggestion of swapping sound cards won't work then, eh?
<stnormal> nah
<stnormal> well, in the audio settings it apparently detects the right hardware
<stnormal> is there any way to check to see if there's a more up to date driver or something?
<wizardslovak> i am getting error "no propriwtary drivers are in use on this system" and show my graphic card, when i click "Activate" nothing happens, what should i do?
<buckethead> Does the source of the sound matter? (amarok, firefox, games, kopete, etc?)
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: 1/2 that
<stnormal> it doesn't seem like it
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: Old skool rule of thumb is twice your RAM shoudl be your swap. It bottoms out about 2GB though. if you want to be sure then 3 Gb Or 3.5
<stnormal> that's part of the reason i was trying to get flash installed, so i could listen to stuff in firefox
<stnormal> hmm, now amarok isn't even making any noise
<Armagguedes> i can't afford a lot of space tho
<DaSkreech> Armagguedes: I would guess 2GB would be ok
<Armagguedes> hm ok
<Armagguedes> thanks mate
<DaSkreech> hi sehven
<sehven> elo das
<sehven> got prob :p
<DaSkreech> Of course you do
<sehven> neither kwin or compiz is working
<DaSkreech> sehven: you started kwin ?
<DaSkreech> sehven: tpe kwin --replace
<sehven> i get error
<buckethead> stnormal: What do you get in response to 'sudo alsamixer'
<sehven> x error (error: bad request[1]
<stnormal> a mixer opens
<stnormal> it looks fine to m
<sehven> same goes for compiz -replace
<stnormal> so how do i install the kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<buckethead> nothing is muted? levels are ok? (That step was mainly to ensure that alsa could find your sound card)
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sehven> panels not working T_T
<stnormal> yeah
<stnormal> hah, i just missed the install
<stnormal> but yeah, nothing's muted, levels are ok
<sehven> what do i do now?
<buckethead> So what happens if you run alsamixer without the sudo?
<stnormal> err, hold on a sec
<stnormal> i suppose i could open a second konsole
<maxmahem> You can open another tab on konsole
<maxmahem> Quite a nice feature.
<stnormal> same thing as when i used sudo
<stnormal> exactly the same
<buckethead> You aren't going to want to hear this.. I'm out of supergood ideas.
<maxmahem> I don't think you should have to be root to run alsa mixer
<DaSkreech> sehven: logout press ctrl+E then login
<buckethead> maxmahem: If there is a permissions problem in /dev/snd...
<maxmahem> ah, well maybe then, I honestly know very little, I only try to contribute the little bit I know.
<maxmahem> I have a feeling I'm mere keystrokes away from messing up my own /dev myself.
<buckethead> There may or may not be a benefit to 'sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base' I would hold off on that unless someone else thinks its a good idea.
<buckethead> Yeah, I'm vaguely amazed I haven't crashed more.
<stnormal> well, I had this sound problem most of the time when I was using the liveCD
<maxmahem> Okay is there a way to back-up /dev before I try and run a chmod to make the whole thing writeable?
<crimsun> stnormal: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<buckethead> Is your laptop reasonably common? Has anyone else reported trouble or lack thereof on your model?
<Armagguedes> how is KDE4.2beta2 working in intrepid?
<stnormal> I have an HP dv4 series, but i couldn't find any info about it for any distro
<craver_> anyone here using a Belkin N1 Vision access point?
<maxmahem> pretty good over here. A lot of nice improvements to the pannel.
<wizardslovak> hej
<stnormal> kubuntu was friendly with my network adapters, so I chose to install it
<maxmahem> and other aspects of the plasma system.
<g_> anyone know when the kernel update is expected to drop?
<wizardslovak> i am getting error "no propriwtary drivers are in use on this system" and show my graphic card, when i click "Activate" nothing happens, what should i do?
<Armagguedes> ok good
<Armagguedes> thanks maxmahem
<stnormal> that alsa-info.;sh didn't work
<stnormal> it said alsa-info.sh: 285: [[: not found
<crimsun> stnormal: you need to run it using bash
<stnormal> ahh
<maxmahem> Oh, crimsun have every told you you are the man? Cause you are. You rock dued.
<wizardslovak> how do i make dcube work?
<mooglinux> running a 2.2ghx athlon64 and having some slight hesitation here and there on the neon nightlies. is that kde being buggy or is my proccessor finally underpowered?
<mooglinux> tho i will say that things are definatly snappier on the 4.2 beta than in 4.1
<maxmahem> Might just be the those nightlies, don't the debut stuff slow you down?
<stnormal> crimsun: Isn't that what I'm doing when I type "sh [filename]"?
<maxmahem> It's very snappy over here on a similar system.
<stnormal> into a terminal, i mean
<DaSkreech> g_: Kernel Update?
<crimsun> stnormal: no, you're telling it do use /bin/sh, which is /bin/dash not /bin/bash
<crimsun> to use*
<stnormal> oh, i think i get it
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: It's in KDE 4.2
<stnormal> there we go
<DaSkreech> mooglinux: Nightlies have debug turned on by default they are probably writing out logs
<wizardslovak> i just installed kubuntu so i believe its 4.1
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: read the topic
<stnormal> gah...
<wizardslovak> DaSkreech: which topic?
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: here in the IRC chan
<mooglinux> so how would i disable debugging? since im not savvy enough to make use of the logs anyway
<wizardslovak> well sorry for noob question but i dont see any
<maxmahem> Not sure, it might require a recompile.
<DaSkreech> mooglinux: Doesn't matter if you can. If something crashes the logs will be sent for the bug report
<crimsun> stnormal: it should have generated a url.
<DaSkreech> The people reading it can use it very well
<stnormal> yeah, I'm just trying to figure out how to get the URL over here
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: type /topic
<mooglinux> so just using it and doin nothing else and im providing feedback?
<DaSkreech> If something breaks yes
<stnormal> .ubuntu.ocm/102023
<stnormal> err, paste.ubuntu.com/102023
<stnormal> my keyboard seems to be acting kind of wonky
<mooglinux> would it be better to use the packages from the kubuntu experimental repo or the neon nightlies?
<crimsun> stnormal: your 'PCM' is zeroed.
<stnormal> I wasn't sure what PCM was, so I left it at zero
<crimsun> stnormal: if you'd like sound to be audible, you don't want it to be zeroed.
<wizardslovak> in ubuntu faq there is no word about dcube
<maxmahem> mooglinux: I'm running that over here at it seems pretty good. Though I am eagerly awaiting the RC 1 release which should be out pretty soon now I think.
<stnormal> alright, i'm still running into the same problem now... audio skips and then stops playing
<DaSkreech> mooglinux: Depends on what you want
<crimsun> stnormal: can you be more detailed in your description of the symptom?
<DaSkreech> stnormal: PCM is wav it's what makes sound
<stnormal> well...
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: What's Dcube ?
<stnormal> it's like the first quarter second of the sound file just keeps repeating a couple times a second
<wizardslovak> when you change desktops it looks like cube
<bazhang> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<mooglinux> plasma has that too now
<wizardslovak> well i have some problems with my graphic card
<maxmahem> only in 4.2
<wizardslovak> i cannot activate it
<maxmahem> I don't think its in 4.1
<mooglinux> tho the only ways it seems to allow you to activate it is by a screen edge... prolly should offer more ways to activate the effects
<maxmahem> there is a keyboard command scripted to it by default umm..
<maxmahem> ctrl+f11
<wizardslovak> i was looking for that keyboard command
<maxmahem> it you just want to show it off or something.
<wizardslovak> it doesnt work
<mooglinux> mmm, no go, guess its not set
<wizardslovak> ctrl+f11
<maxmahem> wizardslovak: you need to either upgrade to 4.2 or install compiz fusion, head over to #compiz-fusion for help with that.
<wizardslovak> i am there but noone answers
<crimsun> stnormal: hmm
<crimsun> stnormal: does the sound continue to act up in such a manner?
<stnormal> well, the only thing i've been able to test it on are the sounds that play when kubuntu loads or shuts down
<stnormal> and the demo file that comes with amarok
<stnormal> one time on the livecd the sound DID work right when I was shutting down
<stnormal> but I have no idea what was different
<crimsun> stnormal: could you add `dmesg' output to pastebin?
<mooglinux> that does remind me. my previous track key does not work with amarok now
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: are you on KDE ?
<wizardslovak> yes
<DaSkreech> What version ?
<wizardslovak> sorry  mand i just migrated from suse
<wizardslovak> well i believe its 4.1
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: No issues :)
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: in any app that is not konversation do help -> about KDE
<wizardslovak> well its says "k desktop enviroment Release 3.5.10"
<stnormal> is there an easy way to copy the output from a konsole to the clipboard?
<mooglinux> why does kde override the hardware numlock? bios sets it as on at boot but kde ignores that and treats it as off, even tho the keyboard light is on
<qcjn> i 've changed to Ubuntu, i wanted to changed some things with kate, and it says error, something about utf-8 to iso??something
<qcjn> in kde
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: That is NOT konversation :)
<wizardslovak> nah i used help from kaffeine player
<DaSkreech> stnormal: highlight it, paster it or redirect it to a file
<maxmahem_> stnomral: copy and paste?
<stnormal> there's no "select all" kind of function?
<DaSkreech> qcjn: what's the error?
<mooglinux> i think it depends on what program you ask. conquerer tells me im on 4.1.96, but amarok 2 says 4.1.3
<DaSkreech> stnormal: not particularly
<stnormal> h
<stnormal> ahh
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: Oh. Umm I guess not kaffiene either then :)
<stnormal> i'm going to have to figure out how to disable the click on my touchpad
<stnormal> that's starting to get annoying
<qcjn> don't remember exactly, but it sid it can't save, like can't utf-8 to iso something
<maxmahem_> type kwin -v that should tell you.
<wizardslovak> ok now i used konqueror and its "kde 4.1.3"
<mooglinux> run "kwin -v"
<mooglinux> like maxmahem_ said
<wizardslovak> kde 4.1.3 kwin 3.0
<wizardslovak> qt 4.4.3
<stnormal> paste.ubuntu.com/102026/
<maxmahem_> Yeah, the cube isn't in that version of kwin, if you want it you need to instal compiz.
<wizardslovak> ok so i am learning ubuntu command "apt-get install compiz"??
<wizardslovak> right or wrong?
<mooglinux> prolly want compiz-fusion
<maxmahem_> or compiz-kde
<maxmahem_> and you should probably pick up ccsm as well, in fact there is a nice 'desktop effects' package in adept that will do it all for you.
<wizardslovak> so what command should i use
<mooglinux> you want ccsm, definatly
<mooglinux> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde ccsm
<wizardslovak> "couldn't find package ccsm"
<mooglinux> just get compiz-kde then
<maxmahem_> it's called up compiz-configuration-setting-manager or something IIRC.
<craver_> compizconfig-settings-manager
<maxmahem_> google it.
<crimsun> stnormal: try this:
<craver_> sudo apt-get install desktop-effects-kde compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<crimsun> stnormal: echo options snd-hda-intel position_fix=2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mooglinux> compiz-settings-manager probably. it was renamed from ccsm
<crimsun> stnormal: after that, you'll need to reboot
<craver_> may want to add fusion-icon and emerald also
<craver_> although the emerald-themes seem to be gone :(
<maxmahem> yeah that aplet that lets you switch managers is a good idea, compiz doesn't always play nice with kde.
<stnormal> k, i'll let you know how it worked...
<wizardslovak> craver_:  ok install complete
<wizardslovak> now what?
<mooglinux> theres a couple emerald themes kicking around. im using one now since i havnt found a metacity theme with semi-transparent decorations
<craver_> run ccsm
<maxmahem> It should be on your menu now as well.
<wizardslovak> ok i got it
<wizardslovak> in desktop section i enabled desktop cube and rotate cube
<maxmahem> mooglinux: are you having any problems running compiz with kde? because it messed up my window decorations.
<maxmahem> and I'm getting a package conflict preventing me from installing compiz-kde now as well.
<wizardslovak> but i stil dont know where or which are keyboard commands or keys for it
<maxmahem> the key commands for it are listed in there in ccsm where you configure it. You can configure those as well.
<mooglinux> ive never used compiz on kde, just under gnome
<stnormal> no luck, crimsun
<craver_> all the keyboard commands can be found in ccsm
<craver_> you can also create your own
<mooglinux> messing up the window decorations is common under gnome too. you have to change the window decorater. metacity --replace or some similar command
<crimsun> stnormal: sudo sed -i 's/position_fix=2/position_fix=1/' /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> stnormal: afterward, reboot again
<Daskreech2> wizardslovak: Ha ha they got you to install compiz?
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> now i am looking for key to rotate
<Daskreech2> mooglinux: metacity is the window manager
<craver_> center mouse key for me
<Daskreech2> wizardslovak: alt+ctrl+left/right
<craver_> make sure you make your desktop size 4 instead of 2
<craver_> then you can unfold it too
<wizardslovak> where to change desktop size?
<stnormal> hmm
<craver_> under general
<mooglinux> im actually starting to see why kde wanted their own compositer instead of compiz lol
<craver_> General --> Desktop Size
<wizardslovak> horizontal or vertical?
<Daskreech2> mooglinux: Compiz is horrible
<wizardslovak> horizontal i changed to 4  vertical is 1
<Daskreech2> wizardslovak: that works
<craver_> yep
<mooglinux> its improved alot. used to require sacrifices at the full moon. it is a troublemaker tho
<wizardslovak> right/left you mean byt arrows?
<Daskreech2> mooglinux: It's not a product it's a lab
<craver_> yes, a couple years ago it was hell to setup
<Daskreech2> wizardslovak: yes
<craver_> you had to have exactly the right video chipset
<wizardslovak> doesnt work
<maxmahem> meh, kde's compitising isn't perfect. I'm still getting odd white boxes painted on my screen (trailing my focus) from time to time.
<maxmahem> wizardslovak: seriously, go to #compiz-fusion they can help you with all that.
<wizardslovak> ok i know what might be problem
<wizardslovak> at the begining i saw that my graphic card wasnt activated
<Daskreech2> not running compiz ? :)
<Daskreech2> oh ok
<wizardslovak> i clicked on active and nothing happened
<wizardslovak> maybe i should download/update video driver?
<mooglinux> probably
<maxmahem> The hardware updater is your best bet, but it can be kind of flaky at times.
<stnormal> hmm... now kubuntu isn't loading
<maxmahem> it might take it a couple tries to get it installed, and you will have to reboot x afterwards.
<wizardslovak> ok downloading and installing driver
<wizardslovak> lets see what happens
<stnormal> alright, it looks like I still have the same problem
<wizardslovak> error" a fatal error occured.aplication KMix crashed and caused the signal 6 (sigabrt)"
<wizardslovak> i will restart pc and will see
<wizardslovak> be back
<crimsun> stnormal: ok, did you change the position_fix= parameter? if so, what did you change it to?
<mooglinux> isnt the 2.28 kernel sopposed to have some nice new features?
<stnormal> i typed in exactly what you had up there
<crimsun> stnormal: ok, sec
<wizardslovak> ok back
<wizardslovak> ok now i see my card is activated
<crimsun> stnormal: sudo sed -i 's/position_fix=1/probe_mask=5/' /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> stnormal: (reboot, as per usual)
<wizardslovak> well ctrl+alt+right/left doesnt work
<mooglinux> try middle clicking, the mouse wheel
<stnormal> should it be echoing anything back to me after I'm typing these things in?
<rahmad> hi
<crimsun> stnormal: not the sed commands, which are done "in place" (hence the -i)
<stnormal> i see
<mooglinux> most commands dont say anything if they complete successfully
<Agent_bob> stnormal the sudo "could ask for passwoed"  but the sed -i will edit the file silently
<Agent_bob> err sorry crimsun beet me to that
<rahmad> some body, help me!
<rahmad> i have problem to  install flash plyaer for my web browser
<stnormal> it seems to be getting better crimsun
<stnormal> it's like... instead of just repeating the same first part over and over again, it progresses through the file, repeating random bits over and over again
<Agent_bob> rahmad kinda depends on the ubuntu version,   lsb_release -r
<rahmad> i am using kubuntu 8.10
<mooglinux> installing flash-plugin-nonfree should do the trick
<crimsun> stnormal: heh. ok, now you need: sudo sed -i 's/probe_mask=5/probe_mask=5 enable_msi=1/' /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<stnormal> hah, alright
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> it worksssssssssssss
<wizardslovak> hihihi
<wizardslovak> i am happy
<crimsun> stnormal: i need to catch some shuteye for work today, so good luck. catch me in about 18 hours if you still need assistance.
<Agent_bob> rest well crimsun
<wizardslovak> i will be going to bed
<wizardslovak> nite people
<Agent_bob> night wizardslovak
<stnormal> heh, I've got two monitors hooked up to my PC, and then my laptop. I keep trying to move my mouse across my monitors to control stuff on my laptop
<stnormal> alright, i'll probably be back
<mooglinux> just curious, ¿uʍop ǝpısdn pɐǝɹ noʎ uɐɔ
<DaSkreech> mooglinux: Yes new kernel is sweet
<mooglinux> so what has everyone so excited about it DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> !flash | rahmad
<ubottu> rahmad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> stnormal: You can do that
<DaSkreech> mooglinux: GEM Ext4 are the top two
<DaSkreech> mooglinux: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_28
<DaSkreech> Great lil site
<mooglinux> found that just before you said anything about it lol
<stnormal> well, my PC is a windows box, and my laptop has linux on it
<DaSkreech> stnormal: Makes no differenec
<stnormal> huh
<mooglinux> aww, only intel i915 works with GEM right now
<wizardslovak> one more question
<wizardslovak> i was trying to get media player working on wine but i am getting lots of errors, and cant stop them
<wizardslovak> should i use kill wine?
<DaSkreech> Hi wizardslovak :)
<mooglinux> why not use totem or vlc or one of the many other excellent linux players?
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: Wait. What?
<wizardslovak> i wanna stop wine
<wizardslovak> i am getting lots of errors
<mooglinux> ctrl+c
<stnormal> you can get media player classic native in linux, can't you?
<wizardslovak> when i click close ok "ok" it wont close
<rahmad> i have download flash! but i can't install !
<wizardslovak> i know i am using kaffeine but i wanted allplayer
<DaSkreech> !flash | rahmad
<ubottu> rahmad: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DaSkreech> allplayer ?
<Agent_bob> can't kill name   you can use  killall name   or you can kill `pidof name`
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> ok so i  need id of wine
<wizardslovak> how to check it?
<wizardslovak> jeez i already forgot all the commands i used in suse
<eelriver> ps aux | grep wine
<Agent_bob> pidof wine
<Agent_bob> !find pidof
<ubottu> File pidof found in manpages-es-extra, manpages-it, manpages-ja, manpages-ko, manpages-pl (and 1 others)
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: what's allplayer ?
<DaSkreech> killall wine works
<stnormal> can you open up a console and type "jobs -l"?
<Agent_bob> i still like killall best for things like that, where you probably only have one instance running
<DaSkreech> WHy yes I can!
<wizardslovak> i did type "jobs -l" and nothing
<wizardslovak> allplayer is media player , really good one
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Really? I would think you would want it for multiple instances
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: What's that good about it?
<Agent_bob> stnormal it doesn't tell me anything but i can type it
<wizardslovak> well its much easier to use it
<wizardslovak> but now i ot lots of error and i need them gone
<wizardslovak> kill all wine ids and still errors are up
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech have you scanned the man page on killall ?    it's suposed to be cleaner than kill pid   in most cases
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: What errors?
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: I don't care. It's faster :) I don't want to find 5 pids and kill them one at a time
<wizardslovak> error ,runtime error 216 at 0043E72D
<wizardslovak> button "ok" but when i click nothing happens
<DaSkreech> And ou are sure it's a wine issue ?
<wizardslovak> its shows wine symbol
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech of course.    it's perfect if you want to kill every instance of blah   but for example if my new build of bash hangs i obviously don't want to killall bash   ;/   on the other hand if i run something in qemu and it hangs (or wine)  then killall is perfect for those things that you both can and want to bring down every instance of ...
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Yeah .. obviously :)
<Agent_bob> pidof is handy to
<Chris> Hi, I think I've broken something badly in package land: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102046/ Would someone tell me how I can restore this to a state where I can install packages and it not complain?
<Agent_bob> heh, i remember when you could  "sudo kill -9 1"   and the kernel would panic  :)))
<Agent_bob> ah man,  forgot i was lagging so bad.
<wizardslovak> ok now i am out
<wizardslovak> nite again
<DaSkreech> Chris: try install python-qt4
<DaSkreech> night
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: Fixed it?
<Chris> DaSkreech: thanks, but I just get the same error as per lines 20 through 41
<Chris> I had googled for the underlying symptom of "short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/PyQt4/QtCore.so')
<Chris> And various suggestions were dpkg -i --force-all <deb file> and removing the deb file and trying again. Neither of these helped.
<Agent_bob> Chris you need to purge the python-qt4* file in your package cache
<DaSkreech> Chris: You removed the deb file ?
<Chris> Agent_bob: meaning removing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-qt4*? yes
<Chris> yes, if I remove it, it just faithfully redownloads it, then complains with the same error
<Agent_bob> one way.   as root,   apt-get clean ; apt-get install -f
<Chris> I'll try that
<Chris> downloading python-qt4...
<Chris> I switched back to the default mirror in case my local mirror was causing problems, so it's rather slow.
<Chris> same error, as expected
<Chris> :)
<Chris> (I might add, this was after attempting to install kubuntu-desktop)
<Agent_bob> pastebin the output of    dpkg --configure -a
<Chris> okay
<Chris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102047/
<Agent_bob> Chris it looks like a bad package "python-qt4" to me,  you can "fix" the rest of those errors with  ( dpkg --configure -a --force-all )   and file a bug report on the "python-qt4" package   then as soon as a fix is out, do the apt-get clean ;apt-get install -f    again.   but!   it might be more comfortable to just remove the offending package until a fix is out ( apt-get remove --purge python-qt4 )
<DaSkreech> Chris: try pull the deb file from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Agent_bob> Chris also as DaSkreech mentioned, and/or specify a different version of the package.
<Agent_bob> !info python-qt4
<ubottu> python-qt4 (source: python-qt4): Python bindings for Qt4. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4770 kB, installed size 19564 kB
<Agent_bob> example might be something like   apt-get install python-qt4-4.4.2     not sure about the subversioning
<Chris> ok, thanks
<Chris> I'll give that a try
<Chris> by the way, your --purge suggestion does nothing, since it's not installed.
<Agent_bob> that gives you at least 4 options   maybe you will find one that you like,   but please do file a bug
<Chris> ok, 1 down, 3 to go :)
<Chris> and yes, I'll file a bug
<Chris> though I'm worried I brought this on myself, and it's not a package fault
<Agent_bob> the error message says its a package error  "short read in package python-qt4"    unless your network is chopping the file up and loosing some of it....
<Chris> wouldn't the package system perform some kind of checksum/hash on the deb before attempting to unpack it?
<Chris> short read to me implies it's not long enough (premature EOF), which seems odd. Even a network problem would result in a TCP/IP failure, and not once it gets to reading the completed file.
<Chris> (though I'm merely speculating on the error message semantics)
<Chris> hmm, I might rerun it using strace to see what it's actually doing
<szrhawaii> so does anyone knoe how to make profiles in terminal
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: #kde will probably help as well
<szrhawaii> Do you know how to make one of my profiles a root one
<szrhawaii> is it /root/bin/bash instead of /bin/bash
<Chris> I've downloaded python-qt4_4.3.3-2ubuntu4.1_i386.deb manually from mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu , and it is the same file as the one I already had in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Chris> strange
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: Umm no
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: More like /bin/bash sudo -i
<szrhawaii> oh ok
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech ?   did i miss something?   bash wont execute sudo    it's not a script.
<DaSkreech> Should run it as a command thought
<DaSkreech> though
<DaSkreech> Might need to give it a path >_<
<Agent_bob>  /usr/bin/sudo: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file
<Agent_bob> from command #   /bin/bash sudo
<Agent_bob> that probably wasn't what you meant though.  anyway   sudo -i   is the command
<Agent_bob> sudo -i ;sudo su - ;su - #if you have unlocked the superuser account, else only the first two will work.
<Agent_bob> oh and, sudo bash -li
<Agent_bob> heh i have this system so wierded out, that only superuser can run sudo and if superuser does  sudo -i  they become root which is not superuser   ;/  ;\   ;|
<spekdro> pipegeek:
<Agent_bob> howto test if a function name is already set "shell grammer" ???
<sgraham> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is there a way to force module-assistant to look in a different location for source code?
<Agent_bob> i suspoze that this would be considered unsafe ?  -rwsr-xr-x 1 0 0 664084 Jan  8 01:45 /bin/bash
<bazyl> hi everybody ;)
<Agent_bob> bazyl
<ctux> hello
<ctux> little help needed
<ctux> i downloaded kubuntu 8.10
<ctux> there is kde KDE 4.2 Beta 2 released too and the kubuntu website says i have to add an experimental repo to get it
<ctux> so do i keep the main kde 4 repo and experimental both enabled or disable the main kde4 repo?
<ctux> any suggestion ?
<Agent_bob> both
<ctux> Agent_bob: wont create any conflict?
<Agent_bob> but i would suggest, neither, and use kde3     my suggestion
<ctux> Agent_bob: i want kde3 myself but that is not in official repos i guess
<Chris> Agent_bob: if you recall my previous issue.. so how would I get the system to a state where I can actually install other, unrelated packages? will I need to re-install the whole system?
<ctux> i saw an unofficial repo for it though
<Agent_bob> chris  the --force-all i mentioned should do that.
<ctux> Agent_bob: are you getting kde 3 packages from that unofficial repo too?
<Chris> Agent_bob: it doesn't
<Agent_bob> chris you can also manually remove all the non-configured packages
<Agent_bob> chris what error message are you getting now ?
<Agent_bob> ctux i'm still using dapper.
<Chris> The following packages have unmet dependencies: apport-qt: Depends: python-qt4 but it is not going to be installed
<Chris> (and 7 other packages)
<Chris> how do I manually remove those?
<ctux> ah
<Agent_bob> chris apt-get remove <add the eight names here>
<Chris> agent_bob: thanks, that resolved it
<Agent_bob> chris you will want to watch closely the package list when installing things now, to note whether or not you are "redoing the same faulty package"
<ctux> i wonder if anybody using kde 3 on 8.10
<Chris> Agent_bob: naturally, thanks
<ctux> Agent_bob: http://forum.kde.org/how-get-kde-kubuntu-10-t-11996.html
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Dapper???
<ctux> DaSkreech: may i ask you about kde3 on 8.10?
<DaSkreech> yes
<ctux> do i keep the official repos and add the one for kde 3?
<ctux> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<ctux> he says add this one
<DaSkreech> He?
<ctux> the maintainer of kde 3 repo
<ctux> i will install from mini iso
<ctux> but wanna be sure regards the repo
<Agent_bob> yes dapper   LTS ya know
<DaSkreech> ctux: There should be a PPA repo
<ctux> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> ctux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<ctux> DaSkreech: thanks, this is what i was looking for indeed
<aftertaf> morning all :)
<Agent_bob> aftertaf
<aftertaf> another beautiful day in the world of the free (as in beer)
<tomato_> 안녕들 하세요
<BullHorns> anybody developing on ubuntu here?
<Hato> how can i auto insmod a ko driver when the server restart
<tomato_> I`m user
<jussi01> !bum | Hato
<ubottu> Hato: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jussi01> BullHorns: several. what do you need?
<tomato__> 다들 어디 사는겨
<BullHorns> I want to join the development team if possible, 9 years c/c++
<tomato__> 영어로만 말하네
<aftertaf> Hato: or add it to the modules list
<jussi01> BullHorns: head on over to #kubuntu-devel :)
<aftertaf>  at /etc/modules
<aftertaf> BullHorns: and yeah, nice initiative . . . . :D
<BullHorns> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> tomato__: what languge do you need?
<Hato> aftertaf: can you give me a example :my driver name is shdpci.ko at my home dir
<DaSkreech> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<DaSkreech> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<aftertaf> Hato: what do you type to load it with modprobe or insmod...?
<Hato> aftertaf:  insmod
<Hato> by manual it's successed
<aftertaf> whats the full line you type?
<aftertaf> sudo insmod [xxx]
<Hato> aftertaf: yes
<aftertaf> what do you type instead of [xxx] ?
<Hato> shdpci.ko
<Hato> i type insmod /xx/xx/xx/shdpci.ko at /etc/moudle but it's not use
<aftertaf> have you tried "sudo insmod shdpci" without the .ko ?
<Hato> no let me try it
<Hato> aftertaf:  maybe you missunderstanding me . I successed insmod like sudo shdpci.ko but it's manual when the server restart I must insmod again,I want to at the moudle automatic
<aftertaf> i do understand . . . .
<Hato> aftertaf: and the /etc/moudle is so clean and i donot know how to type it
<aftertaf> but can you use insmod on the file without the .ko extension?
<Hato> no it tell me no such file\
<aftertaf> ok :(
<aftertaf> what is this file anyway?
<Hato> a cti pci card driver
<Hato> the third company support
<aftertaf> ok
<aftertaf> type just the name of the file in /etc/modules
<aftertaf> not the path to it
<aftertaf> maybe it is not in the correct folder also....
<aftertaf> third party driver maybe not for ubuntu, but a different GNU/Linux distribution
<aftertaf> what is its full path?
<Sarasvati> Hello
<Sarasvati> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> no one at all
<Agent_bob> not me
<aftertaf> im here
<aftertaf> while being here, too.
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> is there a way to update alsa
<DarkSmoke> on kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> without compiling..
<ActionParsnip> DarkSmoke: sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkSmoke> no dude, not like that, a version that is not in kubuntu
<Agent_bob> if it's a .deb you can use the package manager   else.  not really
<solaries> I have a really strange problem: Since the latest kubuntu 8.10 my mouse click is indeterministically disabled when using xinerama
<ActionParsnip> solaries: do you use compiz?
<Agent_bob> speeking of,  is there a way to make xorg itself accept keyboard input for things like twm or blackbox  without a mouse ?
<solaries> yes
<solaries> but it does not seem to work with xinerama
<ActionParsnip> solaries: its compiz, ive seen it do this
<ActionParsnip> solaries: read the last post here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90918
<ActionParsnip> once again, compiz is garbage
<solaries> but how can one disable it?
<solaries> only found that compiz button which I have to click each time I log in
<thiagoo> hey guys
<thiagoo> is there a linux partition manager
<solaries> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/90918 says that it is always this way. In my case it happens from time to time.
<solaries> and it is left _and_ right click disabled then
<ActionParsnip> !gparted | thiagoo
<ubottu> thiagoo: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<thiagoo> thank you
<ActionParsnip> solaries: its a compiz thing it can kill mice
<aftertaf> thiagoo: or parted, if you feel hardcore ;)
<SlimeyPete> pish
<SlimeyPete> parted is for weenies
<thiagoo> i just need to delete a partition which windows does not see but linux does
<SlimeyPete> real men use fdisk ;)
<thiagoo> weird huh
<aftertaf> lol SlimeyPete :)
<SlimeyPete> actually in all seriousness I do use fdisk, but that's only cos I've not got around to playing with parted
<Hato> aftertaf:  let me try it .the driver is build for ubuntu
<griswald> has anyone here used Ubuntu Ultimate Edition? if so did you like it?
<Tm_T> griswald: no, and I would recommend to stay as far as possible from it
<griswald> why is that?
<Tm_T> it's ugly pile of hacks that makes us devels cry
 * jussi01 concurs with that
<Tm_T> also it means immediately voiding any warranty from ubuntu
<Tm_T> no, seriously, it's dangerous
<jussi01> ie. no support here
<jussi01> is it possible to run a 32 bit program on 64bit?
<Tm_T> jussi01: is
<Tm_T> but, mmmmh, I forgot the package you need atleast
<jussi01> Tm_T: is it just ia32libs?
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: you need ia32 libs, then you can install 32bit packages all you like
<Tm_T> ye
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: if I have that, can I run a single 32bit binary?
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: absolutely, if you run the file command against it, the system knows its 32bit and will use 32bit libs
<griswald> Tm: could you explain alittle more on what make UE so dangerous? and since Ubuntu is Open Source how can they have a warranty?
<Tm_T> griswald: as in community support
<Tm_T> griswald: also if it breaks something, or if something breaks after using it, you blame them and them alone
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: hrm, so I just install ia32libs and run the program as normal, correct?
<Tm_T> griswald: anyway, how it works, is very very dangerous, it forces package installs without any smart way to tell if it's safe
<Tm_T> griswald: and much more
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: you got it
<Tm_T> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: Super! thanks
<Agent_bob> so does this look right to zero out a partition table ?  "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1 skip=445 count=64 "
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: why? :)
<griswald> what does that mean forces package installs? like software that should be able to run with certian hardware is being forced to run?
<Tm_T> griswald: no, installing stuff in a way that might mean removing whole system under it
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux umm because i don't use partitions but lilo builds a blank partition table when you install it to MBR,  and not that that hurts anything, just that i don't like having a blank partition table on a partitionless disk.
<griswald> ok i uderstand now. but it really doesnt pose a threat to the hardware in the sytem does it?
<Tm_T> griswald: well, perhaps not, unless you're very unlucky (:
<Tm_T> griswald: I cannot tell, nor care, that wouldn't make it much worse really
<griswald> i see
<Tm_T> all those ultimatix, ultimate etc stuff are not supported by Ubuntu in anyway
<Tm_T> so if you use them, use their support
<Tm_T> and now I stop talking about this before I bite my tongue off
<griswald> well for me being deployed i got tired of windows crashing over here in afghanistan. so a buddy of mine recommend ubuntu. and after some reading i found UE. it was perfect for what i needed. having almost no access to the internet, it had everthing i needed to get up and go.
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: wait what?
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: you want to have a partionless disk?
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux umm because i don't use partitions but lilo builds a blank partition table when you install it to MBR,  and not that that hurts anything, just that i don't like having a blank partition table on a partitionless disk. <<< i have no partitions.
<Tm_T> griswald: still, and no, you will not advertise it here
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: but you still have a filesystem?
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux of course
<griswald> sorry just making conversation. didnt mean to advertise
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: hmm, what makes you think that this is possible?
<Tm_T> griswald: I know, just mentioned (:
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: the fdisk man page says that linux doesn't allow that
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux the fact that i've been using linux on hda for several years was my first clue that it would work  LOL
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: any advantages of that?
<Agent_bob> and i can't help if there are errors in some man page.  file a bug against fdisk/man9
<Agent_bob> 8
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: what's the purpose?
<jaro> hi there. I'm going to replicate system onto another disk. I'm deciding whether I should clone partition with dd or just copy files with cp.
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip no.  it's a big disadvantage, in that, every time you mention it, you have thirty people telling you it can't be done.
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux preferance.
<jaro> I'd like to know wheter cp is suitable for filesystem replication
<Agent_bob> jaro cp -A
<Tm_T> jaro: if you do it from device to device, too
<ActionParsnip> Agent_bob: ive heard of it but never bothered as ive got stuff to do
<Tm_T> or hmm, evil
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip i first started when i was cramped for disk space,  it seemed wise to use every byte i could,   then kinda liked the novalty of it, and kept using partitionless disks from that point on.
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: in the old days, disks would skip the filesystem as well
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: the fun of writing a zip file directly to /dev/hda  :-)
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip i'm talking about when i installed linux on a lappy with a 210m hdd  i needed all 210m of it... :)
<ActionParsnip> gentoo :)
<JohnFlux> 210MB is small? hah.
<muxomor> Hallo all, could you help me with such a problem: i had an nvidia card, installed for it proprietary driver. Then i  unplugged it, and put an ati card, modified xorg.conf for using ati  open-source driver (Card Radeon 9200 SE, RV280 based). Now i dont' have 3d, glxinfo says "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual". Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102102/
<jaro> I would probably also use cp -xa to prevent copying mounted subdirectories
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux it is for a modern linux install
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux ubuntu warty took 180m minimal
<muxomor> tis strange - direct rendering is disabled, acceleration erenabled, and in the end it tolds me about missing nvidia x driver
<thiagooo> hey
<thiagooo> what was the hardcore partition manager someone suggested here
<thiagooo> i have a partition which just wont delete
<thiagooo> its crazy
<Agent_bob> thiagooo cfdisk ?
<aftertaf> fdisk or pated ;)
<muxomor> fdisk?
<thiagooo> sudo apt-get install cfdisk?
<aftertaf> fdisk
<Agent_bob> thiagooo sfdisk is hardcore.
<aftertaf> what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<thiagooo> im running off a livedisk
<Agent_bob> cfdisk > fdisk > sfdisk > edit by hand your partition table with a hex editor
<thiagooo> it didnt show anything
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: according to the people in ##kernel, the cost of using a partition table is only 512 bytes
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux yeah, and ?
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: hardly seems a worthwhile saving on a 210MB hard disk ;-D
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: of course, the 'coolness' is still there
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux when free space is less than 1m every byte counts
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: 1 million what?
<Agent_bob> bytes
<thiagooo> this is crazy
<thiagooo> this this recovery vista partition that the sony support installedin my hard driver
<thiagooo> and i just cant get rid of it
<thiagooo> any ideas?
<Agent_bob> thiagooo if you want to lose all data   zero the disk and start from scratch.
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: sudo fdisk  -l    showed nothing at all?
<Agent_bob> thiagooo as root    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda #example only.  (and it will take it a little while to write a "zero byte" to every bit of the disk.  <use with the expectation of losing all data on the entire hd, not just a partition.
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: can you tone down the crazy a little bit :-D
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: im fine with loosing everything
<thiagooo> thanks for that bit of information
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: the fact that he can't even get fdisk to work is worrying
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux that's not crazy.   if he wants to erase the disk that' s a good way.
<aftertaf> thiagooo: if you run parted ? does it show anything?
<thiagooo> sudo apt-get install parted?
<Agent_bob> should be installed
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: people don't always want what they ask for
<aftertaf> is installed normally
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: can u explain again how to zero the disk
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: you should cooperate with aftertaf
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux  then they shouldn't ask for it.    the attitude of "we have to protect the stupid common people form their selves" has always kinda tic'd me off.
<aftertaf> :) lol
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: well you should protect people from their selves
<thiagooo> JohnFlux: what are you on about man?
<aftertaf> ok . . . . . .
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux no,  i shouldn't and wont.
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: if someone says "I've got a partition that won't delete" that should start raising alarm bells
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: not getting you to use cat to solve it
<thiagooo> aftertaf: sorry for not answering, i can run parted but i cant delete the partition from there either
<aftertaf> thiagooo: you want to wipe the whole disk? do what bob said : cat /dev/zero > /dev/yourdisk
<aftertaf> thia no pb :)
<Agent_bob> thiagooo repeting, as you requested.    as root    cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda       #example only.  (and it will take it a little while to write a "zero byte" to every bit of the disk.  <use with the expectation of losing all data on the entire hd, not just a partition.
<thiagooo> aftertaf: the unalocatted space shows as 140 gb but it is actually 160 gb
<thiagooo> the recovery partition the sony support was 20 gb
<Agent_bob> i would want the extra 20g too, if it were me.
<thiagooo> exacly
<thiagooo> the partition is nothing anyway
<thiagooo> its all in chinese and ive told everytime i send my laptop to support that i want english
<thiagooo> i live in china btw
<thiagooo> hence why i want it delete
<thiagooo> it has no use to me
<aftertaf> after the dev zero... any risk that disk is totally unuseable?
<thiagooo> aftertaf: is there?
<aftertaf> dunno.
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: sorry, im not that comfortable with linux so im not that sure on how to do what you wrote me
<aftertaf> bob, if he uses parted and writes a new partition table, will that also free it up ?
<Agent_bob> aftertaf i have never seen it.  and have zeroed many.   that's no promice that there wont be one tho
<aftertaf> :)
<JohnFlux> aftertaf: right
<JohnFlux> aftertaf: but it's still a worry that he can't get fdisk to work
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: do you know what a console is?
<thiagooo> how do i get to work johnflux
<thiagooo> install it through sudo apt-get?
<JohnFlux> where you can type commands
<aftertaf> thiagooo: open a console and type this : "sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda"   if hda is the disk you want to liquify
<Agent_bob> aftertaf wrong,
<aftertaf> Agent_bob: argh you're right
<Agent_bob> sudo and redirrection doesn't work right.
<JohnFlux> we know have crazy people trying to get him to zero every byte on the disk
<aftertaf> redirection ;)
<JohnFlux> now
<Agent_bob> you could tee it though
<aftertaf> good luck, i'm going to apt-get hoover_the_house
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux and even crazier trying to keep him from it...
<Agent_bob> :\
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: oh good grief
 * aftertaf isnt crazy, just riddled with flu :)
<thiagooo> JohnFlux: what should i do then man
<thiagooo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<aftertaf> thiagooo: you have no data you want to keep, so wipe the disk
<thiagooo> thank you
<aftertaf> or write a new partition table.
<thiagooo> yes i have no data i want to keep
<JohnFlux> aftertaf: how is that an 'or' thing?
<aftertaf> good luck all :)
<JohnFlux> what exactly does zeroing the device accomplish?
<aftertaf> total wipeage
<JohnFlux> he's still going to have to write a new partition table
<Agent_bob> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=10 ;sudo gparted    :)))
<aftertaf> true
<JohnFlux> I bet that this whole problem comes down to that he simply didn't run gparted as sudo
<JohnFlux> or some trivial problem like that
<Agent_bob> technecally it should be gksudo gparted    or kdesudo qtparted
<Agent_bob> but from a live CD you can't mess up permissions in your home anyway.   reboot clears all.
<thiagooo> so zeroing the bytes has no problem except wiping the whole disk?
<thiagooo> JohnFlux: this is for you btw http://paste.ubuntu.com/102109/
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: okay so install util-linux
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: or try just running 'fdisk'
<JohnFlux> i'm sure the live cd comes with fdisk install
<JohnFlux> installed
<thiagooo> nop :/
<thiagooo> anyway
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: okay so apt-get install util-linux    like it tells you
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: the live cd comes with gparted or something right?
<thiagooo> JohnFlux: yes
<thiagooo> JohnFlux: and gparted also does not see that partition
<mooperd> Hi!, Can i downgrade kubumtu 8.10 to kde3.5
<thiagooo> all it shows right now is an unalocatted space of 140gb
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda gives me permission denied
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: and what does it say about the rest of the disk?
<thiagooo> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<thiagooo> bash: /dev/hda: Permission denied
<Agent_bob> thiagooo i told you it would,  "redirrection" is not affected by sudo.
<thiagooo> JohnFlux: i just told you the only thing it shows is an unalocatted space of 140gb
<thiagooo> nothing else
<Agent_bob> sudo -i  then run it.
<thiagooo> ok
<thiagooo> sorry
<thiagooo> im running it off a livecd so what would be the password?
<Agent_bob> hense the   as root;   cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda  #example...
<Agent_bob> password ?
<thiagooo> how do i go as root then
<Agent_bob> does the live CD now have a password ?
<Agent_bob> sudo -i
<Agent_bob> sudo -i  # this makes me root
<thiagooo> cat: write error: No space left on device
<thiagooo> this is what it gives back
<Agent_bob> thiagooo pretty quick,  but that should do it.  :)
<Agent_bob> thiagooo assuming you selected the correct device node   "sda" for example.
<thiagooo> sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda
<thiagooo> this is what i wrote
<Agent_bob> thiagooo i don't know if your hdd will show as hda or sda  might try both   which ever doesn't exist it will let you know.
<Guest99464> just curious, anyone know of an easier way than re-encoding the .cps file kwin produces when you do an image capture, and if there's a native way to view it?
<shiv_j> Why is kde4 so slow. I have 4GB RAM, 2.2 Ghz Dual core
<bvalek2> shiv_j: driver problems
<bvalek2> i have 512 MB ram, with 2GHz Celeron P4, and KDE4 is smooth
<bvalek2> i installed the NVidia closed-source driver
<shiv_j> bvalek2: nt really because I have gnome installed along and it blazes. I removed desktop effects. Still my mouse is slow to move. It takes forever to open a folder
 * faileas had KDE running decently on a celeron M 1.something, on a system with 320 mb of ram at one point ;)
<shiv_j> bvalek2: I have nvidia installed on gnome side. Do I need to redo for kde?
<Agent_bob> thiagooo i jsut tested,  if the device node was correct the message is "cat: write error: No space left on device"  and if the device node is incorrect the message is "bash: /dev/hde: No such device or address"    so you hit it the first time  :)
<thiagooo> well
 * Agent_bob couldn't use hda or sda in the test as he has both.
<bvalek2> shiv_j: i dont know how KDE4 works, but probably it is not aware of your NVidia driver. yes, try the install in KDE4 too, it wont harm anything (it will say in the worst care, that its already installed, and do nothing)
<thiagooo> i wrote it again with sda
<thiagooo> and its still working
<thiagooo> and my laptop made some noise
<thiagooo> =/
<thiagooo> it still hasnt got back into root@ubuntu
<Agent_bob> !tab | thiagooo on then the first time you just filled up your ram.  you can rm /dev/hda to free some ram.
<ubottu> thiagooo on then the first time you just filled up your ram.  you can rm /dev/hda to free some ram.: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<faileas> Agent_bob: i thought the newer kernels all use sdX ?
<Agent_bob> faileas i didn't ask what version of live CD he had.
<thiagooo> its still not back to root@ubuntu where i can write something
<Agent_bob> faileas i suggested both hda and sda at different times and expected him to find out which he had...
<Agent_bob> thiagooo it will take a while.
<thiagooo> i just ran gparted to check the partition
<thiagooo> and it is taking so long to scan
<thiagooo> still scanning
<ctux> hello
<thiagooo> probability a messed up my device?
<Agent_bob> shouldn't until run a partitioning tool while the zeroing process is going on.
<Agent_bob> s=until==
<ctux> anybody know if kde3 repo for intrpid is down? i get error that it has been permanently moved
<thiagooo> it was done
<thiagooo> wasnt it?
<Agent_bob> ctux the link you posted earlier said it was moved
<Agent_bob> thiagooo did gparted finish scanning ?
<Tm_T> ctux: there is no repo for it, IIRC
<thiagooo> n ope
<thiagooo> i closed it
<ctux> yes Agent_bob thats what happened with me when i added it to my apt.sources list
<Agent_bob> Tm_T there was an unofficial one he was using
<Tm_T> Agent_bob: was
<Tm_T> what I know, there's no one anymore, but I might be wrong, as usual
<Agent_bob> thiagooo did the cat command return "no space left on device" ???
<ctux> Agent_bob,: this works though
<ctux> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/
<Agent_bob> cool
<thiagooo> when i wrote with hda yes
<Tm_T> ctux: interesting, looks ok
<thiagooo> when i write with sda nothing comes b ack
<ctux> Tm_T: yes
<thiagooo> and it changes to ubuntu:cat
<Agent_bob> thiagooo no.  rm /dev/hda ;cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda  # that's the one you want.  the hda didn't exist and you created it with the >.
<Agent_bob> thiagooo and it will take several minutes to zero out a disk.   so run it and go get a coffee or something.
<thiagooo> root@ubuntu:~# rm /dev/hda ; cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda
<thiagooo> rm: cannot remove `/dev/hda': No such file or directory
<Agent_bob> thiagooo that's oke.
<Agent_bob> ok
<thiagooo> am i done?
<Agent_bob> no
<thiagooo> whats the next step
<Agent_bob> wait until it says "no space left" and returns to  root@host/~
<thiagooo> how long
<thiagooo> should it last
<thiagooo> take*
<Agent_bob> several minutes.  i can't say exactly the speed of the hdd and the size of the hdd dictate the time to write zeros to every byte of the hdd   so  160G * ${B/S} = T
<thiagooo> ojk
<Agent_bob> thiagooo the next step, when the time comes, is to install linux as usual.  using entire disk in the partitioning step of the install
<Agent_bob> some like to reboot between these two processes.   it might not be a bad idea, but shouldn't be needed.
<chakie_work> is it possible to install intrepid with disk encryption?
<thiagooo> its still going agent bob
<chakie_work> i can't find any option for it in the 32 nor 64 bit versions
<Agent_bob> thiagooo give it time.
<thiagooo> k
<Agent_bob> seems like it took almost an hour on the 200g i just did a few weaks ago
<thiagooo> ok then
<thiagooo> it returned this right after i typed it
<thiagooo> ^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A^[[A
<thiagooo> i might have typed something in accident after right?
<Agent_bob> yeah you probably used the uparrow or something
<thiagooo> no harm there?
<Agent_bob> no
<thiagooo> ok to use kopete while its doing it?
<Agent_bob> it's the terminal telling you it dosent understand your key strokes.   and yes it's ok to use any non-hard-disk app.
<chakie_work> the installation docs talk about encrypted disks and encrypted LVM, but there are no options related to that in the installer
<chakie_work> pebkac or docs snafu?
<chakie_work> the docs say this about the manual partitioning: "The main setting is Use as:, which determines if the partition will have a file system on it, or be used for swap, software RAID, LVM, an encrypted file system, or not be used at all"
<chakie_work> i have no options there apart from the basic filesystems like ext3, xfs, swap
<Agent_bob> ubottu encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Agent_bob> chakie_work hmmm not what you want i guess.   sorry
<chakie_work> Agent_bob: no, i need whole disk encryption
<chakie_work> i've now tested kubuntu and ubuntu, both 32 and 64 bit versions
<chakie_work> as the 64 bit versions don't according to the docs have anything related to crypto
<Agent_bob> chakie_work well i'm not familear with disk encription so if no one else in here speeks up. you might ask in #ubuntu  because the installer (ubiquity) is common in all *buntu's
<chakie_work> Agent_bob: well, yes, that's true. i'll try there
<swperman> I'm having trouble setting up a VPN on kubuntu... i've installed network-manager-pptp, but when i try to add a new one, name field and ok button are disabled. it says "no configuration interface for the vpn service ppp. check installation".. any clue?
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: my sda hd is still shown as 149.06 gb
<thiagooo> :(
<thiagooo> and gparted does not show anything else except the unalocatted 149.05
<Agent_bob> thiagooo did you reboot ?
<thiagooo> and gparted does not show anything else except the unalocatted 149.05
<thiagooo> sorry
<thiagooo> but ya
<thiagooo> i did
<Rioting_pacifist> how can i find out whats using my entropy
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: ?
<amerigo> !amule
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule
<Agent_bob> did you reboot after the zeroing of the disk thiagooo ?   some reccomend that,  although i have never had too it can't hurt anything
<thiagooo> ya
<thiagooo> Agent_bob: do you know about any bootable partition managers?
<Agent_bob> !gpartedCD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpartedCD
<Agent_bob> hmm google for  gparted CD
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> if i have alsa installed on kubuntu
<DarkSmoke> the default one
<amerigo> i have a question .... amule tells me that the folder in which it download files is /home/user/.amule/incoming/"files" but if i go in /home/user there's no folder /.amule
<DarkSmoke> and i compile and make install a newer version in /usr/local
<DarkSmoke> which one will be used?
<amerigo> how i can find it?
<leif> is there some plugins to konquer
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> in kde openoffice.org the toolbars , menus all vanish
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix this ?
<dwidmann> hmm, anybody know from where krunner gets its path?
<wesley> hi i would like to know if its possible to install other os via usb, like booting the iso from usb
<Agent_bob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: for finding programs?  probably just the PATH variable
<dwidmann> JohnFlux: if only ...
<wesley> Agent_bob i dont wanna install ubuntu i know how to do that, bu i am wondering can i install a other os also via usb
<Agent_bob> define other os please
<Agent_bob> or short answer is "yes"
<wesley> osx
<wesley> more can i not say because that would not fit in the guidelines
<Agent_bob> more can i not help cause i am "Agent" bob
<wesley> i only need to know if you can boot a iso so it acts as cd ( i know this can inside ubuntu, but then will osx not install )
<Agent_bob> like i said the short answer is yes.   i can't walk you through it though for the same reason you stated. ...  plus one.
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: oh really, clearing the whole disk to zero didn't help?
<JohnFlux> what a surprise.
<Agent_bob> the guide for installing ubuntu from usb stick should work as a patern to learn from tho
<Agent_bob> JohnFlux you forgot the </irony>  ^
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: 160 * 1000^3 / 1024^3 = 149.01
<wesley> Agenr_bob i going install osx on a intel atom, but according to aple that illigal, but they ship intels :s
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: I think that your 160GB hard disk really is just 149GiB
<JohnFlux> thiagooo: 160 gigabytes = 149 gigibytes
<Agent_bob> he said 140g before, must have gained 9g
<JohnFlux> Agent_bob: or he just 'rounded'
<Agent_bob> or the restore partition was taking up 9g  wouldn't that be wierd tho
<kniolet> wesley: installing osx on non apple hardware kinda sucks, not only is it a pain in the butt, a lot of hardware doesn't work right, especially video cards since there are generally only drivers for video cards that apple puts in their hardware
<wesley> kniolet, i found a intressting tut and, my hardware is new and everthing is backed up, so why not give it a try
<wesley> may i post it here ? i bet not ?
<kniolet> post what here?
<kniolet> oh
<kniolet> the tutorial
<kniolet> no
<kniolet> better not to
<kniolet> wesley: besides os x sucks lol i have a macbook and after 2 months of mac os, i reformatted the drive and installed linux on it
<wesley> kniolet, i have a Iphone, but i cant say that osx sucks, i kind of liked it, only works different
<wesley> i have a imac standing here btw, i use a mac keyboard now
<kniolet> to me it's like linux, but broken lol personally i'd take kde4 over osx anyday (though thats just personal preference of course)
<wesley> no sorry kwin is still not perfected, but i like kde4 to
<xbmc> hi people
<^Manu> sorry
<^Manu> i have a few questions regarding display drivers..
<wesley> kwin looks slow sometimes
<^Manu> i just tried to build the latest version of the intel display driver from source.. it looks like it went according to plan, but now the 3d performance is REEEEALLLY slow..
<^Manu> like 1fps type slow..
<^Manu> how can i see the versions of my drivers and stuff?
<wesley> have you run glxgears ?
<^Manu> all those glx tools say "Can't open display :0.0"
<wesley> ps its not recommend to build the intel driver from source
<^Manu> why not?
<^Manu> the current binary doesn't support my hardware..
<wesley> its not supported, if you build then grab the source code from ubuntu
<^Manu> also, previously, before i started messing with it, when i tried to run some 3d apps, it crash saying you need opengl 1.3, running 1.2.. or something..
<^Manu> well can i fix it somehow? just reinstall the ubuntu drivers?
<^Manu> it all appeard to go according to plan.. just that the 3d went to tell..
<^Manu> hell
<^Manu> how can i see what version drivers are running?
<^Manu> i have no idea about linux.. don't even know how to print the running services :/
<^Manu> surely theres a short command to show my driver version?
<^Manu> i don't even know if the driver i built is running..
<Agent_bob> ^Manu where to start...    man man    man intro     man ps      press ctrl+alt+esc might help too...
<^Manu> i'm maned everything so far..
<Agent_bob> glxinfo | grep -i driver
<wesley> i suggest report a bug, i did it yesterday to, i also have my ? if ubuntu uses the reight drivers, and if intel performance like it shoul
<^Manu> glxinfo doesn't work
<^Manu> "unable to open display :0.0"
<wesley> i only get about 40 fps so thats kind of slow, but i dont kow about those thuff
<Agent_bob> ^Manu from within the running gui ?
<^Manu> i don't really care about the fps, but 1fps implies a software raster..
<^Manu> yup
<^Manu> i thought that was odd too.
<^Manu> theres obviously a display, or i wouldnt have windows and everything.
<Agent_bob> hmmm   what does    xhost +LOCAL:  #say to you ?
<amijai> hello
<^Manu> same thing
<wesley> i have running kwin here, and sometime its needs to repaint the window, strange is this doessnt happing in Windows aero
<amijai> I have a usb stick I manage to curropt
<amijai> I want to re-format it as vfat, but I do not know how to find which device it is
<amijai> it shows up in lsusb but does not mount automatically
<^Manu> so...
<Agent_bob> ^Manu something not normal there.   mounted nosuid ?   running these commands from a different user account within the gui ?     using debian rather than ubuntu ?    other things i didn't think of ???
<^Manu> i can't see a list of versions of running services?
<wesley> So i and many others believe that intel gma is performing slow
<thomas__> I'm interested a photodatabase for intrepid, any suggtions?
<^Manu> kubuntu
<^Manu> oh, runnung from root :/
<Agent_bob> hmmm   what does    sudo xhost +LOCAL:  #say to you ?
<^Manu> sorry! that was silly of me!
<amijai> anyone?
<^Manu> the same shell i was using the compile the drivers :/
<Agent_bob> you really shouldn't compile as superuser.
<amijai> how do I find out which device I should use for the mount command?
<^Manu> Opengl renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Agent_bob> amijai what are you mounting ?
<^Manu> that's not good...
<^Manu> i suppose that's because i didn't build the mesa driver too..
<^Manu> i couldn't get it to build :(
<Agent_bob> amijai i missed what you were trying to mount... could you repete
<wesley> here runs desktop effects, but getting low framrates, i believe thats a bug
<^Manu> so i'm a bit screwed :(
<jannoTT> Is there a way to make Konsole work in Kdevelop?
<amijai> bob: I want to know what is the device (under /dev) for the usb stick
<amijai> I plugged it in but it does not mount automatically
<amijai> I just want to ron mkfs.vfat to the device
<Agent_bob> amijai ok that's going to be a variable of /dev/sd?   you can find out with the command  dmesg | grep -E 'sd. '  # i think
<amijai> ron=run
<amijai> cool!
<amijai> forgot that one!
<Agent_bob> amijai note that the whole device is sd? but if partitioned the partitions are   sd?#   where ? is a letter and # is a number
<Agent_bob> amijai a variable of /dev/sd?   you can find out with the command#   dmesg | grep 'sd: '  # < correction
<Agent_bob> well i still did it wrong,,,
<Agent_bob> amijai a variable of /dev/sd?   you can find out with the command#   dmesg | grep -e 'sd.: '  # < correction #2 and that one does work.
<Agent_bob> amijai you can see partition information with    sudo fdisk -l     or venella  fdisk -l /dev/sd?   if you have read access to the device nodes
<Agent_bob> and if you don't have,  then   cat /proc/partitions    sould still work.
<dstar> I've got a laptop with an ATI graphics processor (Radeon HD 3100M). Anyone know how I can swap between the LCD and an external monitor on the fly? I haven't had much luck...
<^Manu> what is pkg-config?
<amijai> thanks bob - that was it! got it!:-D
<dstar> Googling hasn't helped either.
<Agent_bob> amijai welcome,  always -gt 1 methoods of feline epidurmal removal.
<amijai> another question
<amijai> I would like to create a bootable dos disk from the usb stick and use it to update my bios
<amijai> I have no floppy
<^Manu> why the f*** won't kde remember the state of the taskbar whenever i restart?
<^Manu> it completely re-organises the taskbar every time...
<amijai> is there a way I can get an msdos boot image (*.img) and use dd?
<DarkTan> i'm currently using Xubuntu, but I also want to use KDE, do i just use "sudo apt-get install KDE" or is there more to it?
<^Manu> like it puts the clock in the middle, and the 'K' on the right and messes everything else around too.
<Agent_bob> amijai one way would be to dl a bootable floppy image and dd it to the usb stick   then mount the stick and put the needed files there and reboot...
<amijai> bob - that is exactly what I want to do
<amijai> do you know where I can get / create such image?
<Agent_bob> amijai google for   bootdisk download   or  bootdisk image     either should hit several
<Agent_bob> amijai freedos would probably work for that
<amijai> bob: I got the image, can you plz tell me the syntax for dd?
<amijai> I thought: dd if=dos.im of=/dev/sdg1
<amijai> freedos is what curropted the stick to begin with
<Agent_bob> amijai i think you'll have to put the image dirrectly on the device rather than trying to put it in a partition.  i.e.   dd if=file.img of=/dev/sdg
<amijai> k
<Agent_bob> amijai that way at boot time the bios will see a floppy drive/disk  rather than a partitioned/hdd with a funky partition that it doesn't know what to do with...   :)
<amijai> worked!
<amijai> now, when I plugged it again - it mounted automaticaly and shows all the dos system disk files!
<amijai> Thanks!
<amijai> got to go
<Agent_bob> ok.  well i'm out for a while,   you're welcome.
<Agent_bob> shalom #kubuntu
<DarkTan> so, anyone know how to install KDE from within Xfce?
<Pici> DarkTan: kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage that holds all of the KDE stuffs
<DarkTan> ok, so using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install it? is there any this else i have to do with it? afterwards?
<Bou> it everything goes fine, no :) then choose KDE session at login screen
<craver_> what's a nice media player for KDE?
<craver_> i've used mplayer from the command line for years, i think it's time to use something different
<DarkTan> ok thx
<Bou> craver_: kaffeine
<DarkTan> the two that come with it are pretty good, Amarok for the music....K[something] for everything
<DarkTan> yeah, kaffeine
<Bou> but Amarok for music certainly :)
 * DarkTan uses Amarok under Xfce too
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<^Manu> so, how do i show the version of my video driver?
<^Manu> i REALLY want to see the version of my video driver :(
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu: what video card do yu use?
<^Manu> intel
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu: dpkg --l | grep xserver | grep intel
<^Manu> ah, 2.5.99.1 .. good good, thx :)
<^Manu> this is interesting then... this version should support my sound hardware.. but the sound is still not working :(
<^Manu> so i need to build alsa against the video driver source or something?
<^Manu> surely alsa can get the HDMI synk from the video driver at runtime?
<cllaudyu> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cllaudyu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<menace82> hello everybody...
<cllaudyu> heeloooo
<cllaudyu> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<cllaudyu> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<^Manu> can anyone please tell me why the F*** kubuntu can never remember teh taskbar layout?
<^Manu> it rearranges the taskbar completely every time i restart..
<dabear> so don't restart?
<dabear> heh
<DarkTan> save before restarting
<amerigo_> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu: maybe you havent got write access to your plasma config file
<^Manu> where does that live?
<ActionParsnip> ^Manu: when you turn off, click to save your session. I'll find where the file lives
<^Manu> click to save my session?
<^Manu> it doesn't save the state of the taskbar whenever i finsh modifying it?
<robin0800> ^Manu: settings advanced session
<nHawk> does any know why there is keyboard lag in intrepid ibex and not in hardy heron?
<nHawk> any one*
<ActionParsnip> nHawk: bad settings
<nHawk> ActionParsnip: default settings are bad ? :S
<ActionParsnip> nHawk: usually, defaults suck
<nHawk> ActionParsnip: can u suggest me some ideas?
<^Manu> in settings advanced session manager, what am i interested in?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | nHawk
<ubottu> nHawk: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<nHawk> ok let me try that :)
<robin0800> ^Manu: let it save your session ....you could also try to lock the taskbar
<^Manu> i've locked the taskbar, it doesn't respect that.
<^Manu> and theres no option to save my session, there's only "restore previous session", which is selected/
<^Manu> how can i check my alsa version?
<IppatsuMan> ^Manu: dpkg -l | grep ' alsa'
<ActionParsnip> IppatsuMan: you can grep -i alsa too (-i == case insensitive) ;)
<IppatsuMan> ActionParsnip: all packages have lowercase names, so that's not necessary :)
<ActionParsnip> IppatsuMan: its just habit for me
<IppatsuMan> it's a habit for me too :)
<ActionParsnip> IppatsuMan: i keep meaning to alias it but never bother
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> I installed the ati fglrx drivers and it screwed my x server. How do I get it back?
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SiVA_> I tried that, but it didn't work
<SiVA_> how can I stop the KDE window manager from the console, and then restart it?
<craver_> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<craver_> depending on your version
<SiVA_> when I start it, my screen flashes a few times and then it eventually starts but it's really slow
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: that will set your xorg.conf back to defaults, theres also the repair x server in the recovery menu of grub
<SiVA_> it was working fine until I installed those damn ati drivers
<SiVA_> actionparsnip I will try that
<SiVA_> (recovery mode) ... trying that
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: esc when grub loads
<Zehava> I need to run sed through and entire directory and remove 1 string every instance it is found, is this possible?
<SiVA_> ati driver install did something whacky to my system
<SiVA_> xfix didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: find -name *.txt -exec sed <somestuff {} \;
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: will execute sed <somestuff on all *.txt files for example, {} means the filename found (absolute path)
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: i'd look into find exec, its damn powefulf
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<flipflop> hi.  The "end" key on my laptop is not working under KDE.  How can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> flipflop: does it create an event in xev? do you have the correct keyboard layout set?
<flipflop> i dunno
<flipflop> how do I check the xev thing?
<Skefv> Hello
<flipflop> ah, I got it.. yea, xev registers the end key
<Zehava> ActionParsnip thanks
<Skefv> I have gotten Kubuntu on my eee-pc and i need some good wlan application that works well with kde and is user friendly, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: id make a test bunch of files to check your syntax, or backup the data before you run the command
<Zehava> ActionParsnip thanks, I have all of this backed up on a thumb drive and another directory on the pc it's self
<jpedroza> Skefv: I use the default KNetworkManager for managing wlan
<Skefv> I think its too hard to use when you need to write in ipadresses for it
<Skefv> i would like some application to search for wlans
<Saizoku> sorry, i got a bluescreen (yes i am on windows) can someone review if i got any help? Thanks :)
<Skefv> And again. :o
<Zehava> how can I install a java jdk and/or jre to read globaly in kubunut?  I need the newest one that isn't in the apt list yet
<DaSkreech> Skefv: You are Saizoku ?
<Skefv> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Zehava: Get it from Sun then
<DaSkreech> what's the problem ?
<Zehava> I am downloading it, and I have the jdk already, but java -version still shows the old one, how do I get the system to recognize it?
<DaSkreech> You probably need to have it in your path
<Zehava> right
<Zehava> and i"m not sure how to add that
<Zehava> I was told and showed a GUI that I"m suppose to use to do it a few weeks ago but I've reinstalled since then and didn't write down the name
<jojo__> i don't see in ubuntu 8.10 one wlan but in 8.04 i'm see it, it's only in this wlan the rest of wlan are correct
<ubuntu> is super Ubuntu supported the same as Ubuntu or is this a different org
<DaSkreech> Different Organization
<DaSkreech> Zehava: Where did it install to?
<jojo__> i don't see in ubuntu 8.10 one wlan but in 8.04 i'm see it, it's only in this wlan the rest of wlan are correct
<jojo__> please help
<Zehava> it just extracts to a directory in my home at the moment
<ubuntu> i wonder will Ubuntu adopt some of these same features
<craver_> what do you mean you can't see it?
<jojo__> in wicd or knetwork not appear
<jojo__> sorry for my english
<prometheus77> howshouldipartitonmynewharddrive?
<DaSkreech> Zehava: Ah well .. Umm do you want that to be accessible by your entire system?
<prometheus77> sorrymyspacebarkeyisbrokenok ?
<DaSkreech> prometheus77: lol. What do you want on it?
<prometheus77> i want to pack it full of the pinguinz
<simon_> hey
<simon_> im in desperate need of some help before im forced to put vista back on :(
<Zehava> DaSkreech yes I would like to have my jre and jdk accessable by the entire system without having to put in the full path at every use.  Would be great
<jpedroza> simon_: No one can force you to put Vista back on.
<DaSkreech> prometheus77: Make a good sized /home partition then
<DaSkreech> simon_: ask
<DaSkreech> Zehava: Edit your $PATH in ~/.bashrc
<DaSkreech> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Can you walk Zehava through adding a ~/dir to his $PATH
<DaSkreech> assuming that Zehava is a he :)
<simon_> i have an ati card ive followed every damn guide i can find yet i cannot get World of Warcraft to work under wine it loads but the graphical tearing is unreal its unreadable yet it worked fine when i had gentoo on ?
<DaSkreech> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DaSkreech> simon_: May want to upgrade to the latest Wine. Also ask in #winehq They probably have a bot just to answer that question
<DaSkreech> Maybe two >_>
<dr_willis> edit .bashrc - and put the proper line in there. :)              at the end.. export  PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<craver_> i miss BaLtHoR :( RIP
<Zehava> Yes I"m a he
<simon_> lol just seems wierd how i managed to get it working fine in gentoo but the person im doing this for can't use it as its too complicated :P
<Zehava> lol
<simon_> right off to wine hq il give u an update :-)
<craver_> how can i disable the screen saver from command line?  power management crashes in KDE 4.2 so i can't disable it there.
<Skefv> Did you come up with some help for me? =o
<Skefv> And can i change wallpaper in kde? =o
<BlueG> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 only to find that the video driver no longer works with processors lacking SSE support and KDE will no longer start. any suggestions?
<BlueG> Fix the nvidia driver somehow? Downgrade? Would installing an alternate DE possibly get the system working for now?
<dr_willis> alternative desktop - is a good thing to test out.
<dr_willis> depending on your needs. You may just want a different window manager.
<BlueG> dr_willis: any suggestions? What package should I try installing?
<BlueG> like xdm or gdm as opposed to kdm?
<dr_willis> those are just login managers.. not desktops
<BlueG> oh, I guess kwin is the window manager
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop   for the 'xfce' desktop,,, ubuntu-desktop for gnome
<dr_willis> window managers... fluxbox, jwm, icewm,  openbox, are all popular
<dr_willis> alternative file managers - rox-filer, thunar,  gentoo,
<dr_willis> I tend to use jwm + rox-filer on my low end systems :) or my high end systems wheni want somthing quick
<Skefv> so there are no other application for wlansurfing?
 * dr_willis isent sure what   wlansurfing    is.
<slow-motion> hi
<Skefv> i meant
<Skefv> An application to scan for wlan and connect to wlan
<Skefv> Knetworkmanager doesn't really fit me :p
<dr_willis> I tend to use gnome. :)
<Skefv> Oh.
<dr_willis> Tsting out EEEbuntu on my AcerAspireOne at the moment
<HappySmileMan> Anyone know if there are KDevelop packages for Kubuntu yet?
<HappySmileMan> (KDevelop4 that is)
<Skefv> dr_willis, i got eeebuntu with kde installed
<Skefv> on my eeepc :)
<dr_willis> I wonder why they made their own launcher.. instead of using Matchbox for the desktop.. but i guesss 'matchbox' is tooweird of a Desktop for most peoples needs.
<dr_willis> !info matchbox
<ubottu> matchbox (source: matchbox): base environment for resource-limited systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Skefv> :o
<biagidp> I've got two monitors working in 8.10 using xinerama, but my second monitor doesn't show a desktop background and the application on that screen dont show on the taskbar.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<sehven> guys i placed "." before a file name
<sehven> how can i access it?
<sehven> found it ^^
<DaSkreech> sehven: Welome to Unix :)
<jezza1> One problem with it thoujgh DaS.  DOENS RUN WOW VERY WELL lol
<sehven> thx das
<DaSkreech> jezza1: Sounds like a problem with WOW :)
<DaSkreech> opensource WOW and in 6 months it will get sorted
 * DaSkreech waves at secondlife
<sehven> hehe
<jezza1> naw works on my windows partition. just not my Kubuntu or my ubuntu
<sehven> can konversation fileserve?
<DaSkreech> Fileserve ?
<DaSkreech> You mean transfer files? Or act as a permanent server ?
<sehven> yea like mirc+omen+autoget thing
<sehven> perma server
<DaSkreech> 	/me shrugs
 * sehven always gets my music from irc
<awry> hey everybody
<awry> anyone have any tips for downgrading bluez on intrepid?
<awry> i believe i need to compile bluez3 from source, then recompile whatever package(s) contain solid, correct?
<awry> which would be one or more kdebase-* packages?
<sehven> got prob with audio tho
<sehven> no sound comes out from big speaker
<awry> anyone know which kdebase-* package(s) need recompiled?
<sehven> tho its connected with small speaker, same jack
<titanix88> hello! I am having trouble with ekiga. Can anyone help?
<DaSkreech> awry: For bluetooth?
<titanix88> It looks like I cannot register. Im sure I got right username and password.
<titanix88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102256/
<g_> my firefox just became broken lastnight after a kubuntu nightly update with kde 4.2 beta 2
<g_> anyone else experience this?
<g_> all of my bookmarks are no longer visible
<DaSkreech> g_: Hmm ?
<awry> DaSkreech: yes, for bluetooth/solid
<DaSkreech> awry: What version of KDE ?
<awry> my understanding is bluetooth is integrated into solid
<awry> DaSkreech: 4.2b2
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> #kde or #solid
<g_> Daschreech and my homepage was reset to this mozilla.org page
<ubuntu> ah, kohomada kattiya?
<ubuntu> baratama chat wage ne?
<DaSkreech> KDE doesnt have anything to do with Firefox so I'm not sure unless your profile changed
<awry> DaSkreech: it's a (k)ubuntu packaging question more than a kde/solid question
<awry> e.g., which ubuntu package contains solid?
<ubuntu> magulak katha karanawa
<DaSkreech> !ph
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<DaSkreech> I think
<ubuntu> oi, umbalata mawa penne nadda?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: taglog ?
<ubuntu> cant u see me?
<g_> daschreech well my homepage is still set to google in my preferences in firefox but it sends me to mozilla.org so that's pretty weird it happened after lastnights updates
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Yes but I dont know which language
<ubuntu> ah... sorry its..
<DaSkreech> g_: Check your profiles
<ubuntu> kamak nadda?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Which country? :)
<g_> Daschreech how do you check a profile and where is the profile?  kde?
<sehven> thats not tagalog
<mk> hola a todos!!
<DaSkreech> sehven: What is it?
<sehven> malaysian i  guess
<mk> alguien que me pueda echar una mano??
<DaSkreech> mk: hola Espanol?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> ponna rala... mama yanawa... BYe!!!
<Guest13294> si DaSkreech
<ubuntu> ane pako, mata owa therenne na huthige putho
<g_> Daschreech how do you check a profile and where is the profile?  kde?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: bye! Um mama yanawa
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Which language?
<DaSkreech> !es | Mkel
<ubottu> Mkel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> gon hutho katha karapan English walin
<shb> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Mkel> #ubuntu-es
<craver_> !narf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about narf
<ubuntu> mona bluetooth da? ai Wifi nadda umbala gawa? :P
<g_> Daschreech how do you check a profile and where is the profile?  kde?
<craver_> --ProfileManager
<ubuntu> monawada umbala oya kiyawana kunu harupa?
<ubuntu> in India ehema nam na
<DaSkreech> g_: What craver_said
<ubuntu> kawda hutho danne
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-in
<ubuntu> no no... its not an Indian
<craver_> :)
<DaSkreech> then it is .... ?
<craver_> !zu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zu
<ubuntu> its different. I just are there anyone can understand my language, means I checked are there anyone chat in my country
<ubuntu> * I just check
<g_> Daschreech I dont know what !narf means, I'm not really in the mood for stupid games Im just going to delete it
<DaSkreech> g_: What?
<DaSkreech> g_: Run firefox from the command line with --ProfileManager
<oim> hi everone
<ubuntu> hi paka
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok but you can find a room with people that speak your language
<g_> Daschreech I already deleted it Im going to start fresh
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: even if someone here spoke then you could not talk here
<ubuntu> no I don't, its Kubunto default IRC chat
<oim> i want to upgrade amarok to 2 but it is imposible to find the package
<DaSkreech> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<DaSkreech> oim: a) it's on www.kubuntu.org b) why do you want to upgrade ?
<oim> DaSkreech: to use new version
<g_> Daschreech ok Ive reinstalled firefox but its still broken, this sucks
<DaSkreech> oim: You know it has less features ?
<g_> Daschreech there is no profile to change its just on default
<DaSkreech> g_: It's probably using a new profile instead of your old one. Is there a set of directories in ~/.mozilla ?
<DaSkreech> g_: That's what I mean it made a new default
<oim> DaSkreech:  i know it has more features :)
<ek> Hi, all. I have an interesting problem that I can't seem to fix.
<ek> I rebooted my Kubuntu 8.04.1 machine today to have it mount all file systems read-only every time I boot.
<oim> i do what is writing there http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0. but it is impossible to find package. what is wrong
<ek> I've tried running fsck on /dev/sda1 from an install disk and everything reports fine.
<ek> I've even removed the errors=remount-ro from the /etc/fstab file and still get a read-only file system every time I boot. Is there something I'm missing?
<apow> well, show us dmesg.
<g_> Daschreech there's just the default profile in there
<g_> Daschreech should i move that profile away from in there?
<awry> anybody know what happened to ubuntuforms?
<awry> forums, that is
<niklauz> is there a way to put more than one irc command on one line?
<niklauz>  " ; " maybe?
<g_> Daschreech lol this is getting better and better I can't even do a search anymore with firefox in google, it wont let me
<ek> apow: http://www.purplehat.org/~ek/dmesg.txt
<g_> Daschreech how do you move a file in linux?
<g_> Daschreech I cant do a web search to find out how
<dstar> Hey, my external LCD monitor is ghosting slightly to the right... is there any change that's an X problem, or is it going to be hardware?
<apow> ek: nothing wrong with your dmesg.
<apow> well did you try a remount?
<apow> mount / -o rw,remount
<ek> apow: Yes. The remount works although it still won't fully start.
<ek> And, if I reboot, it goes into read-only again.
<apow> what do you mean "won't fully start"
<ek> apow: Well, if I go into recovery mode and run the remount then go back to "normal boot" or whatnot, I never get an X server anything.
<dstar> (I.E., do I need to look at a new monitor/cable?)
<ek> apow: My guess is due to /var and such still being read-only.
<apow> are you, by any chance, using a hand-compiled kernell?
<ek> ... which I can't remount.
<apow> oh you cant? why?
<ek> apow: No. Nothing like that. The system is 100% default.
<apow> ok, and why can't you remount /var
<apow> ?
<ek> apow: Not sure. The /var partition isn't listen in the /etc/fstab.
<apow> oh wait
<ek> s/listen/listed/
<apow> do you actually have a /var partition?
<apow> or is it simply under / ?
<ek> Nope. Should be part of /
<apow> then /var cannot be ro if / is rw.
<apow> run these: touch /testfile; touch /var/testfile
<ek> apow: That's what I would think also.
<apow> see those files actually get created
<apow> after you remount of course.
 * Mekzholan looses the K-Menu and other programms (Firefox, Thunderbird) from the controllbar after shutdown and restart. :( Can anybody help me?
<ek> Hrm. Seems to work now. That's strange as it wouldn't let me write to /var after a remount earlier.
<ek> Now, if I go into "normal boot" everything seems to work okay.
<ek> However, I'm wondering if it will choke on the next boot again...
<apow> ^
<apow> \o/
<adams> I have a pcmcia sound card because my onboard card doesnt work, but I cant seem to unmute the pcmcia card. Its an audigy2 z5.  How do I disable the onboard sound driver
<apow> try it right now.
<ek> apow: I am. One moment...
<ek> apow: Right back to read-only...
<LazersX> Gah,
<LazersX> Kubuntu boots up to a prompt.
<LazersX> Help..?
<ek> apow: Strange thing is, there was no bad shutdown or anything previous to this. I simply shut the machine down normally to check the RAM type...
<ek> Rebooted into issues.
<ek> Might be related to some updates or something though.
<Mekzholan> Does anyone know where the system settings for the controllbar are stored?
<apow> dcop test from command line
<LazersX> Hold on.
<apow> nice.
<apow> ek: really weird.
<LazersX> dcop not found?
<g_> daschreech now it says firefox is already running and you must first close it, I uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<nicolas_> Mekzholan: controlbar?
<apow> what happens is that upon booting your / is mounted root-only
<LazersX> Ye
<Bou> Mekzholan: you mean the panel at bottom?
<apow> afterwards some process remounts / as rw
<g_> dude this is crazy
<Mekzholan> Bou: yes, the bar at the bottom
<apow> this process is probably borking
<apow> or the caller
<LazersX> So what do I do?
<Bou> Mekzholan: right-click, "add panel"
<g_> does anyone know how to totally remove firefox?
<Mekzholan> Bou: the thing with the K-menu that's constanty disapparing after reboot for me :(
<LazersX> Anyone got help?
<Bou> Mekzholan: :( not sure I can be of any help about it
<Mekzholan> :(
<LazersX> It boots into busybox, not X.
<Mekzholan> even google doesn't show many similar problems :(
<apow> ek: check the file /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh
<LazersX> I installed it from windows, though.
<apow> check the line rootmode
<LazersX> How?
<apow> ek: found it?
<g_> Hey mmy firefox is totally broken, this is super freakin crazy
<g_> I remove it and reinstall it and it still saysits running
<LazersX> Hellpp?
<apow> killall -9 firefox; killall -9 firefox-bin
<g_> I changed the default profile to default.old and that's when things really got messed up
<LazersX> Im on the grub edit menu.
<dstar> ...hardware. Great. Well, at least I remembered I had a spare monitor.
<g_> apow it says no process killed
<LazersX> Eh, well, Kubuntu fails.
 * LazersX uninstalls.
<apow> g_: ps -ef | grep firefox
<LazersX> Thanks for not helping. Bye.
<g_> 6348  6322  0 11:25 pts/1    00:00:00 grep firefox
<ek> apow: Hold on a sec...
<ek> I went for a smoke break while I let it choke on the LDAP auth (Due to no network) and now it seems to have booted normally.
<jpedroza> I am having an issue with Intrepid where I lose the ability to click with the mouse. It only seems to happen with dual monitors enabled with my Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT.
<ek> I couldn't watch to see if it was doing any checks due to the LDAP retry every 1 second.
<ek> I'll reboot now to see if its fixed.
<apow> read what i said about checkroot.sh
<jpedroza> Has anyone else seen this?
<kkkduifjalsdd> is there a tool which can search a word is many pdf files?
<jpedroza> A restart of X fixes the no-click issue
<ek> apow: Ah. Thanks. I'll take a look.
<g_> apow that command just gave me some numbers
<g_> apow is there anything that I should do next?
<g_> Im going to reboot
<adams> does kde4 still use alsa?
<DarkSmoke> oi
<DarkSmoke> does kubuntu has a GUI to configure disks ? i forgot to use the swap partition during install.. lol
<DarkSmoke> wait it is being use by ksysguard is saying no space available
<DarkSmoke> hmm :S
<g_> MY firefox is officially destroyed, does anyone know how to totally remove it?
<khakane> apt-get remove firefox
<g_> that wont do it, there's still settings that are saved
<DarkSmoke> go to your home directory from konsole
<khakane> rm -rf /etc/firefox-3.0/
<DarkSmoke> and do rm -rf .firefox
<DarkSmoke> and rm -rf .mozilla
<khakane> i dont think there is a .firefox, its in .mozilla
<g_> I just went to apt get remove firefox and it says firefox is not installed
<ek> apow: The checkroot.sh script is there.
<g_> I dont know about you guys but this seems malicious
<g_> this is pretty messed up for some random bug
<g_> this happened lastnight and hti is weird
<rapid_> kubuntu.de
<DaSkreech> g_: Sorry lots of calls here
<g_> daschreech its cool, I suppose whenever anyone gets a chance to show me how to totally remove firefox I would be very grateful
<apow> ek: ok, how about the rootmode line?
<apow> ek: does it state "rw"?
<ek> apow: Yes. rw.
<apow> then i don't know what else could you do
<apow> I'd suggest running checkroot.sh start by hand
<ek> apow: It might also be an LDAP issue.
<apow> but I don't know the side effects.
<ek> apow: Okay. I'll give that a shot as well.
<apow> oh wait
<apow> luiz@sekishusai:/home$ mount
<apow> /dev/sdb2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<apow> what's the output of your mount command?
<ek> Well, completely b0rking the machine /CAN/ be done. I'm not using it for anything at the moment.
<ek> apow: I'll paste. Hold on a tick...
<ek> apow: http://www.purplehat.org/~ek/mount.txt
<apow> kde is opening OO writer for txt files
<apow> lol
<apow> your / is mounted rw
<apow> 99% certain this is a LDAP issue then.
<apow> as root, type id -a
<ek> Exactly. That's what made me think the same.
<apow> as your sudo-enabled local user, type id -a as well
<ek> As soon as I'm finished with this work, I'll test some more stuff.
<ek> apow: http://www.purplehat.org/~ek/id-a.txt
<ek> ^ id -a output.
<apow> do you have a LDAP user named ek as well?
<ek> Yes. That's the user I'm logged in with now.
<ek> There is no local "ek" user.
<ek> I used a local "admin" account earlier when troubleshooting.
<ek> There must just be something mis-configured somewhere.
<g_> anyone know how to completely remove firefox, Ive used synaptic to do it and it didnt work.
<apow> ensure that you are a member of those: groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),125(sambashare)
<ek> apow: Okay. Thanks.
<ek> g_: You can try: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<g_> ek that doesn't work mit says it doesnt exist
<ek> g_: What exactly remains that shouldn't be there? The executable and everything?
<g_> ek configuration files
<g_> ek if i remove it and reinstall it, firefox is still totally completely horribly messed up
<vito_> buonasera! chi mi può dare una mano con ilkde di 8.10 bloccato?
<Pici> !it | vito_
<Mamarok> !it | vito_
<ubottu> vito_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ek> g_: Oh. Do you want to start from scratch then?
<vito_> sorry!
<yao_ziyuan> when compiling QtCurve for KDE4 i used: ~/Desktop/QtCurve-KDE4-0.60.0/build$ cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..
<yao_ziyuan> i also have QtCurve for KDE3 sources. how do i compile it?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in kubuntu 8.10.
<g_> ek yes I do indeed
<ek> g_: As the user you run Firefox as, type: rm -rf ~/.mozilla/
<conni> hola cual es el canal en español soy nuevo
<ek> That will wipe Firefox's slate completely clean. It will need to regenerate new files upon it's next start.
<g_> wow that totally worked!!
<conni> hola alguien que me ayude
<g_> ek thanks your the best man
<yao_ziyuan> i'd just ignore KDE3
<hyper_ch> !es | conni
<ubottu> conni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<conni> gracias
<imad> wots up ?
<imad> nothing else matter$
<ek> g_: Welcome.
<Koordin> hi i have kubuntu 8.10 : how can i write an unicode char knowing his code ?
<galaad> Sorry, I don't understand what you want
<Koordin> let's say i want to write the char unicode 8866, how can i enter it ? on windows it was Alt + 8866 then release Alt ; but on kubuntu 8.10 i don't know how to do
<galaad> hum
<galaad> Have you search on google?
<Koordin> i've seen several ways to do it, but none works
<galaad> Hum...
<galaad> Sorry, I don't know
<Koordin> ctrl + shit + code does not work ; for ctrl + shit + u there is a problem because i've set another shortcut ; but i can't find where i can set the shortcut for the unicode chars
<Koordin> i've searched in "Keyboard & Mouse"
<galaad> yes
<galaad> and there's nothing?
<Koordin> i did not find
<galaad> hum
<galaad> I've the same result
<galaad> try to find on the doc's website
<galaad> I don't know sorry
<galaad> It's a very good question^^
<resno> hello all. i am trying to add ssh on my kubuntu install, and i cant find the program in the add/remove software list.
<Xpert> i need help
<Xpert> i ve installed rpm package but it dont run normally
<resno> xpert: what is the problem?
<Xpert> rpm -ivh filename ? is the command to install a rpm file ?
<Xpert> i need to install a rpm file
<Xpert> but i got rpm from apt-get install rpm
<Xpert> and now it is suckking
<resno> xpert: you said it doesnt run normally?
<Xpert> yes
<Xpert> i will show the error ooone moment
<khakane> ew rpms in ubuntu
<Xpert> kubuntu i m using
<Xpert> rpm is a red hat system file isnt ?
<khakane> ok, how about.. ew.. rpms in debian based linux distros..
<resno> hello all. i am trying to add ssh on my kubuntu install, and i cant find the program in the add/remove software list.
<Pici> RPMs should not be installed in Ubuntu.
<khakane> resno: you could apt-get install ssh
<Pici> resno: The client or the server? or both?
<resno> pici: server
<Xpert> resno:  it says for me install alien
<Xpert> what is this ? a package ?
<Pici> resno: khakane's command will install the server and client
<khakane> yup
<Xpert> error in /var/lib/rpm
<resno> ok that will work for me!
<Xpert> database cant be opened
<Pici> Xpert: What software are you trying to install?
<resno> pici: thanks, kgakane!
<Xpert> AdobeReader8.rpm
<Xpert> smth like acrobat reader
<Xpert> what may  i do ?
<Pici> kpdf or okular should be able to open it.
<Xpert> Pici when i downloaded the file .pdf showed a screen saying "open with"
<Xpert> okular is instaled
<Xpert> but where are the file to me path it ?
<Xpert> i dont know nothing about linux
<Pici> Xpert: /usr/bin/okular
<Xpert> ok i ll try
<Xpert> all the prograns of the system are in /usr/bin ?
<Pici> Xpert: Many, but not all.
<Xpert> and where are the others ?
<Xpert> in /lib ?
<Pici> Not usually.
<Xpert> where then ?
<Pici> `which okular` should show you the location
<Pici> echo $PATH will tell you where binaries generally could be
<Xpert> ok okular runned now ty
<Xpert> but now i want to learn isntall a rpm file
<Xpert> i ve got the rpm package
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Xpert> Pici:  alien is the name of the package ?
<Pici> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.72 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Xpert> ok ty
<Pici> Xpert: Yes, but if the install fails or does other weird things we cannot help you
<resno> bots are very helpful ;)
<Xpert> how can i force my cd rom to eject ?
<Xpert> Pici:
<craver_> eject
<craver_> sudo eject
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> ty
<craver_> BaLtHoR was the greatest bot ever.
<craver_> RIP
<Xpert> i need help
<Xpert> crash when installing alien
<Xpert> it says for me put the cd of kubuntu 8.10 and press enter i put and nothing happens
<resno> xpert: they told you earlier they cant help you with it!
<Xpert> same error
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> :(
<resno> pici said it earlier...
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> i have one doubt
<Xpert> when i use the command su for root
<Xpert> i put my keyword and it say authentification failed
<Xpert> why
<Xpert> ?
<Xpert> another
<robin0800> its sudo
<Xpert> how can i exit from root
<Xpert> but for what uses su ?
<ye||ow> strg+d
<resno> robin0800: whats the diff between sudo and su?
<resno> su is when you are running a command? sudo is for login in a root?
<robin0800> sudo is kde and ubuntu version of su
<Xpert> i wanna have permission of root only
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> but when i take a su and it says authenfication failed
<Xpert> isnt weird ?
<resno> xpert: is your password right?
<Xpert> it shouldnt root me ?
<Xpert> yes
<Xpert> sure
<Xpert> with sudo i can root and install everything
<Xpert> but when i try only su for root forever it dont runs
<khakane> why not try something like
<khakane> sudo bash
<Pici> Xpert: use sudo -i
<Pici> !sudo | please read
<ubottu> please read: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Xpert> Pici:  it said invalid option
<khakane> Xpert: sudo bash
<Pici> Xpert: Just sudo -i
<khakane> wil drop you to root bash
<Xpert> i m using the bush
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> sudo -i runned
<Xpert> now how to exit from root ?
<khakane> exit
<Xpert> ok
<Xpert> ty
<Guest47973> i deleted two big files (2gig total) but i still only have 34meg free space, nothing in trash
<resno> i think its funny... your name is xpert, but you are not an expert at all...
<khakane> resno: ;)
<Xpert> resno: i m not a pc xpert ;s
<resno> xpert: what are you an xpert of?
<ye||ow> Xpert: strg+d
<Xpert> what is strg ?
<Xpert> string ?
<Xpert> resno:  in Math
<faichele> "Strg" would be the "Ctrl" key in English...
<Xpert> ok
<faichele> And "Ctrl + D" is the escape sequence for a shell logout.
<faichele> At least for sane shells like bash.
<Xpert> ty
<Xpert> :D
<Xpert> i m learning much here
<Xpert> but i cant install alien grrr
<Xpert> i m nervous
<Xpert> lol
<Xpert> should i try adept ?
<resno> xpert: if takes time. try doing some research for alien online.
<Xpert> ok i ll
<faichele> What do you need alien for with Kubuntu?
<_rob_> i deleted two big files (2gig total) but i still only have 34meg free space, nothing in trash, where did the space go?
<resno> faichele: he wants to run rpms.
<Pici> Please use the software repositories before installing from source or RPMs.
<resno> _rob_: was it truly deleted?
<Pici> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<_rob_> resno: i cant see them in file manager
<faichele> I agree with Pici; if you can, stick with the Kubuntu repositories.
<resno> he wants to go off into uncharted water, to make whatever program work.
<resno> _rob_: it was a file and not a software correct?
<_rob_> resno: yeah it was files
<resno> _rob_: how did you go about deleting them?
<vito_> on KDE 8.10 startup, when i have to input password, i cannot do everyting, no type and no move mouse pinter..
<_rob_> pressed delete.....
<vito_> until tha last shutdown it works
<Xpert> what is a reposithory ?
<Pici> Xpert: Please read  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<resno> xpert: installing it through your programs install thing.
<Xpert> ok
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<resno> _rob_: have you tried searching to see if it is indeed deleted?
<rodut> HEllo
<faichele> Add the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories; what you don
<rodut> Need wireless help were do i turn?
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<faichele> t find as Kubuntu package there doesn't exist.
<dr_willis> for a start.. depends on the exact issue rodut .
<rodut> thnx will check
<rodut> dr_willis - I can not find my wireless, new to kubuntu.
<resno> rodut: do you see a gear in the bottom right hand corner?
<rodut> nope
<dr_willis> check that restricted-drivers tool to see if you need to install any extra drivers/firmware for it.. You may need to track down what chipset your wireless card is also.
<rodut> I've change from wpa2 to wpa personal sercurity on my router though i read that it is not supported..?
<rodut> thnx dr_willis
<rodut> will try that
<resno> rodut: that would have little to do withthis. we first need to find if your chipset is supported.
<Xpert> which is the path of gedit please ?
<rodut> Atheros i think it is
<resno> xpert: why do you need the path?
<Xpert> to open sourceslists in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xpert> to try see the problem with alien
<resno> xpert: oh, you are still working with alien.
<Xpert> yes
<Xpert> i want to learn
<rodut> Can i disable my network connection an activate again, in some way?
<Xpert> it can be always helpfull in the future
<resno> xpert: why would you want to learn about something that is not supported? and is not useful for this distro?
<resno> rodut: is it an internal or external wifi?
<Xpert> cuz in the future im thinking in changing to mandriva
<rodut> internal
<Xpert> mandriva is the fusion of which distributions ?
<Xpert> connectiva ?
<Xpert> i m brazilian i guess that will be good for me
<Dario_Andres> hi Kubuntu people... is there a package which provides debug symbols for the qtnetwork module ? thanks
<resno> rodut: do you see the icon that shows the eternet connection?
<rodut> any time a try to type sudo apt- get something it allways respond sudo:unable to respond host rodut, why?
<dr_willis> rodut,  have you changed your hostname recently?
<dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<rodut> I have i white icon bottom left corner like a small switch thingy
<dr_willis> unable to 'resolve' host rodut   perhaps tis saying?
<rodut> yeah , thats correct sry i ment that
<dr_willis> Your host's actrual hostname and /etc/hosts file some how are not in sync
<dr_willis> which is why i asked if you have changed your hostname
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<rodut> No havent changed
<resno> rodut: the error is saying that arent the same.
<Bundestrojaner> a friend is using 8.10 on a system with an Radeon 7000, the problem is, he can't set a resolution higher than 800x600
<resno> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<rodut> Alright, any ideas how to fix it?
<resno> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Bundestrojaner> resno: was the video for me?
<resno> bundestrojaner: no.
<Bundestrojaner> k
<Bundestrojaner> but any ideas for the problem?
<rodut> The p
<rodut> roblem i
<Bundestrojaner> would the proprietary ati-driver fix this?
<rodut> sry
<resno> it could be
<Bundestrojaner> he installed a package named "catalyst" but it didn't change anything
<resno> it might be restricted, so check that.
<Bundestrojaner> resno: what might be restricted?
<Bundestrojaner> and how?
<Bundestrojaner> i'm using gentoo, so i know not much about kubuntu
<dr_willis> rodut,  the bot has been saying what to do to 'fix' it. :) but i have to wonder how it got changed..   You need to edit the   /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts, OR try the networking tool.
<resno> the driver. using a driver that is not "supported". you have to enable it.
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: run jockey-kde to install the proprietary video drivers in Kubuntu
<resno> pici: thanks, i dont know the commands. i just know what it might be.
<rodut> Okey thanks...
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: simply sudo jockey-kde ?
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: just jockey-kde  should take care of it... or kdesudo jockey-kde
<Bundestrojaner> Pici: and that's all? my friend is a real beginner on linux...
<Bundestrojaner> it's for an ATi
<Pici> Bundestrojaner: It should let you know if theres a driver available to be installed or not
<Bundestrojaner> ok
<The-Compiler> How can I move a panel in KDE4 from the top to the bottom?
<craver_> upgrade to 4.1 or 4.2
<craver_> much easier to customize the desktop
<_rob_> resno: how would i search to see if its deleted?
<Bundestrojaner> Btw: what's the difference between kdesudo and sudo?
<Pici> !kdesudo | Bundestrojaner
<ubottu> Bundestrojaner: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Pici> Explains it clearer than I can
<Bundestrojaner> ok
<resno> _rob_: do you remember the file name?
<_rob_> no
<resno> _rob_: i am not sure what to do.
<_rob_> resno: it was 2 folders, with one big file in each
<_rob_> cant find with file manager or ls
<_rob_> the files are "gone" but it seems to not freed the space
<resno> you checked to see if it was in the trash?
<_rob_> trash is empty
<_rob_> never went there
<_rob_> i guess cuz it was too big
<resno> well, i dont know where it went. or what to do. ill have to leave it to the more advnaced ppl
<heapy> hello!
<heapy> can someone please help out regarding mplayer, and streaming videos from the internet? - m trying to stream from lfc.tv (asf, or wmv) but mplayer doesnt like it. I have installed w64codec's, any ideas lads?
<_rob_> you tried vlc?
<heapy> i would prefer to keep wiv mplayer, if there is a way to do it rob lad
<marco2265> Sorry for my english, i have a problem with window's colors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/102352/
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone know of a way to adjust the color scheme for KDE3 apps running under KDE4? qtconfig-qt3 has proven useless for this (unless I'm missing something).
<thiagooo> does k3b burn isos?
<_rob_> yeah
<thiagooo> i cant burn anything running it off a livecd though can i
<thiagooo> :P
<contrast> thiagooo: not if you only have one disc drive... unless you want to run off a live usb instead. ;)
<thiagooo> exactly
<thiagooo> how do i run things off a live usb  though
<thiagooo> like
<thiagooo> if its a boot application
<thiagooo> like a partition manager
<thiagooo> can it have other stuff saved in the usb drive too?
<heapy> bbs lads, trying an update
<shb> is anyone else having problems with the xserver just randomly locking up in kde 4.1 ?
<_rob_> havin to reboot every couple of hours
<OrbJinzo> are you using a laptop?
<shb> yes
<shb> ati radeon 1400
<OrbJinzo> and getting a check battery error?
<shb> if I look on tty7 this is always there
<shb> the xorg.log says something about a loop
<shb> sorry
<thiagooo> contrast: how do i run boot thing off a usb? can it have other stuff saved on it, too?
<shb> tty8
<OrbJinzo> its a known issue with the current kernel
<shb> hmmm
<OrbJinzo> do a uname -r for me
<shb> any work arounds?
<shb> I tried restarting everything
<shb> kdm
<OrbJinzo> ...
<shb> and the lot
<shb> nothing
<shb> ....I sshed to my laptop from my server.
<OrbJinzo> the fix is booting in with a different kernel verison
<contrast> thiagooo: google unetbootin - that's probably the easiest solution. as for having other stuff saved on your flash drive, i imagine that wouldn't be a problem - just use gparted to set one partition for the live cd image and another for your other stuff.
<contrast> thiagooo: i could be wrong on that last part though - never tried it, but it seems like it'd work.
<OrbJinzo> but sbh
<OrbJinzo> which kernel are you running?
<thiagooo> contrast: thank you
<contrast> thiagooo: np
<chrisaustin> Hello All, a quick question, is there any way to get kubuntu to display the login screen after a user goes idle?  Instead of just locking the current session?
<dr_willis> You want the user tobe forced to logout after idle for so long?
<shb> Orbjinzo: sorry I was on another channel
<bollullera> buenas noches
<cow_2001> i've already asked that on #ubuntu and realized maybe this is a better place to ask such a question. trying to run kopete on wmii results in a process of kopete running in the background but no kopete window showing up.
<BazBaz> howdy, I installed BASKET NOTES on my gnome desktop and konqueror, korganizer, knotes and a lot of other kde stuff came along for the ride. I understand that BASKET is a kde app but does it have to bring all those other apps - can't i just bring in the kde library?
<bollullera> good morning
<shb> Orbjinzo: 2.6.27-9-generic is my kernel
<cow_2001> bollullera: :)
<OrbJinzo> ya
<chrisaustin> dr_willis: Well, not su much, I'd like to preserve the session, but have the login screen displayed on idle timeout so that other users could log in
<OrbJinzo> thats the verison.
<contrast> BazBaz: what program did you use to install it?
<OrbJinzo> you have to boot into another verison of the kernel
<shb> ahha
<BazBaz> contrast: add/remove
<shb> I have to download another first :D
<bollullera> cow_2001 ;)
<dr_willis> chrisaustin,   ask in #KDE - it may be doable/ or allready a feature that just needs to be enabled..   I'd hate to think what issues that may cause with removeable media, and other  things. :)
<jpedroza> Evening all. I was just handed a Verizon wireless USB modem. Is anyone using the usb modem with Verizon under Kubuntu?
<contrast> BazBaz: go to Synaptic -> Preferences -> uncheck "Consider recommended packages as dependencies.
<contrast> BazBaz: after that, try uninstalling basket and installing it again.
<BazBaz> contrast: interesting... doing it...
<OrbJinzo> jpedroza
<OrbJinzo> http://www.linux.com/forums/topic/3768
<isaacj87> jpedroza: I just googled it, seems like it should just work
<contrast> that's one terrible default setting. :-\
<jpedroza> isaacj87: The modem is detected, but what app would I use to actually connect?
<isaacj87> jpedroza: yikes, I don't know...does networkmanager understand it?
<jpedroza> There it is
<jpedroza> isaacj87: Yep, it shows up in there
<BazBaz> contrast: i still see em listed as dependencies - do u know if they are?
<isaacj87> jpedroza: cool. :)
<contrast> BazBaz: they shouldn't be. not according to apt-cache show basket
<contrast> BazBaz: did you reload after changing the setting?
<BazBaz> contrast: ya... strange
<BazBaz> contrast: i was thinking of installing it from the downloadable online version anyways since it is a higher version
<contrast> where's that?
<BazBaz> contrast: is there a way to manually add all kde libraries without requesting a specific software?
<BazBaz> http://basket.kde.org/index.php
<thiagooo> if i want to install kubuntu manually, what partitions do i have to create in my unalocatted space?
<_rob_> a main an a swap i think
<KRF> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<KRF> thiagooo ^
<thiagooo> thank you
<contrast> BazBaz: not really sure tbh. kdelibs4c2a might be the package you need, not sure though...
<contrast> BazBaz: let's try this...
<contrast> BazBaz: got a terminal open?
<BazBaz> ya
<jimmy51_> what would be a good PCI video card for me?  i'm running kubuntu 8.10 on an intel board with 945 chipset + GMA 950 integrated video (sucks).  I'd like to enable 3D and compiz and light 3d games.  I have a FX5200 but X server pukes with it
<contrast> BazBaz: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge basket
<contrast> BazBaz: that should get rid of basket along with all the other stuff add/remove pulled in with it
<chrisaustin> dr_willis, thanks, I'll check there
<_rob_> jimmy51_: fx5200 should be fine, u got right drivers installed?
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, I just installed kubuntu 8.10 and the new beta 2 of kde 4.2 but my sound in firefox flash apps doesnt work...anyone know why?
<dr_willis> because flash is annoying ? :)
<BazBaz> contrast: that is done
<Zeelot3k> actually no audio works right now...but if I reboot it works
<contrast> BazBaz: sudo apt-get install basket
<_rob_> because your volume isnt turned up? open mixer and check levels/channels
<jimmy51_> _rob_: i enabled the restricted driver kubuntu 8.10 suggested, which failed.... and also downloaded the latest 173.14.xx driver from nvidia.  that failed too.  it actually wanted to recompile a module but always failed.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. boot up.. test sound..  play some stuf.f.. then play some flash.. see if flash is some how crashing things?
<Zeelot3k> _rob_:  no that's not it
<BazBaz> when i do apt-cache show basket it shows less dependencies than in synaptic (maybe i needed to restart it or something) but it still shows kontact
<BazBaz> contrast: "kaddressbook kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdelibs-bin
<BazBaz>   kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5 kdepim-kresources kdepimlibs5 kmail knotes kontact
<BazBaz>   korganizer libkdepim4 libkholidays4 libkleo4 libkpgp4 libksieve4 libmimelib4
<BazBaz>   libphonon4 phonon phonon-backend-gstreamer"
<BazBaz> oops
<contrast> !pastebin | BazBaz
<ubottu> BazBaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BazBaz> ya sorry
<jimmy51_> _rob_: i suspect it's something to do with the fact that the integrated video is impossible to disable and the nvidia driver wants to be the king
<contrast> np
<BazBaz> i didn't know there would be line breaks
<jimmy51_> _rob_: but i'm not sure.  it seg faulted though.
<_rob_> jimmy51_: can you not disable integrated in the bios?
<contrast> BazBaz: no konqueror this time?
<BazBaz> contrast: i'm not sure if that was there the last time
<jimmy51_> _rob_: nope.  the only options are Init First: (Auto, PCI, or integrated)
<BazBaz> contrast: but no
<contrast> hmm...
<BazBaz> contrast: here is the whole writeup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102366/
<BazBaz> contrast: are the suggested applications what we tried to disable in synaptic
<BazBaz> what is the tiniest kde app
<contrast> you could try downloading the source tarball and see if there are any options for disabling kde/kde-pim integration in the configuration script at build time.
<BazBaz> contrast: hmm, interesting approach
<contrast> BazBaz: no, suggested is lower priority than recommended
<contrast> BazBaz: sometimes i find myself scratching my head until it bleeds in response to the ubuntu packaging god's dependency decisions.
<contrast> BazBaz: situations like this are when the benefits of source-based distros like gentoo make themselves apparent.
<BazBaz> contrast: hehe
<contrast> Anyone know of a way to adjust the color scheme for KDE3 apps running under KDE4? qtconfig-qt3 has proven useless for this (unless I'm missing something).
<OrbJinzo> Gentoo is fun if you have a couple days to waste.
<Zeelot3k> ok so sound does work for me but amarok doesnt play any sound and flash seems to have no sound in firefox, what can this be?
<Zeelot3k> please can anyone help?
<contrast> Zeelot3k: did you already try System Settings -> Sound (or Multimedia)
<jpedroza> Zeelot3k: Have you checked in kmix that all volumes are unmuted?
<Zeelot3k> contrast:  the sound works fine there
<Zeelot3k> the test sound works
<Zeelot3k> volume is not the issue
<contrast> Zeelot3k: amarok 1 or 2?
<Guest8030> holaaaaaaaaa
<thiagooo> how do i check my ram in kubuntu?
<carolina> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest8030> _
<carolina> hola holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest8030> hola carolina
<Guest8030> como estas?
<carolina> bn
<Guest8030> aki nadie habla en español
<Guest8030> :(
<carolina> tu de donde soi
<Guest8030> yo soy de españa y tu?
<carolina> chilito
<jpedroza> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<contrast> thiagooo: Alt+F1 -> System -> System Monitor
<khakane> thiagooo: type free in a shell
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<resno> ive always known linux to be an os which didnt require any restarts... has this changed in recent times?
<DarkSmoke> what development packages contain qt make ?
<BazBaz> contrast: there is a way to compile without pim integration but i still have the problem of not having kde libraries
<thiagooo> so just double checking
<BazBaz> contrast: would it work to install kde-desktop but not login to it?
<BazBaz> contrast: just to have the libs
<contrast> BazBaz: erm, that'd work, but that's not really the best way.
<thiagooo> to manually install kubuntu i create a swap partition with the same amout of ram i have and an ext3 partition with the amout of hd i want the kubuntu partition to have
<BazBaz> contrast: it did feel kludgy
<contrast> BazBaz: is this the kde3 or kde4 version of basket?
<BazBaz> hmm, another good question - i am looking for the latest or whatever u recommend
<contrast> BazBaz: pastebin the exact error you get when trying to compile basket
<chris_> how can i update klamav?? it gives the message "Update Process died unexpectedly! Did you kill it manually?" everytime it starts or i try to update. ive tried searching forums but couldn't find a solution
<BazBaz> contrast: its very short: configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<BazBaz> contrast: and then: Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<contrast> hang on...
<contrast> BazBaz: what version is this again?
<contrast> # i mean
<thiagooo> ?
<BazBaz> basket-1.0.3.1
<contrast> thiagooo: that's right
<thiagooo> contrast: thank you
<contrast> BazBaz: still on it (forgot to install apt-file when i upgraded to 8.10)....
<jpedroza> I have a verizon aircard UM150 that shows up, and I can configure it, but it won't connect. Is anyoue using intrepid with a Verizon USB modem?
<BazBaz> contrast: what are u thinking of using apt-file to do
<contrast> finding which package provides kde-config
<ubottu> which is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<BazBaz> contrast: looking inside kde-desktop perhaps?
<BazBaz> contrast: ah
<contrast> ok, got it (i think)...
<contrast> sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a ... if it doesn't config after that, try installing kdelibs-dev as well. barring that, i'm lost.
<contrast> s/config/build/
<BazBaz> hehe.. ok, trying!
<BazBaz> oh btw, where do u suggest i compile to? I know kde apps have to be with kde or something like that
<contrast> --prefix=/usr ... on a (very important) sidenote, you know about checkinstall?
<trappist> compile to?
<BazBaz> contrast: no
<contrast> BazBaz: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<contrast> then whenever you get to the "sudo make install" step of any source-based install, prefix "make" with "checkinstall" - so "sudo checkinstall make install".
<contrast> BazBaz: this will install the program as a package - much tidier.
<BazBaz> contrast: oh excellent - so you get the best of both worlds
<contrast> yep :)
<contrast> bb in a few, starvin'...
<BazBaz> contrast: so now when i run "sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr" a whole lot of checking occurs but then i get a couple of warnings/errors at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102385/
<BazBaz> contrast: ok
<starenka> hi. anybody knows why kubuntu 8.04.1 booted from flash (made by usb-creator) end up in busybox on Asus EEE 900a ?
<contrast> BazBaz: sudo apt-get install libqt3-headers. libjpeg-dev appears to be optional.
<heapy> now then, i have just done a fresh install of hardy kubuntu, and ran the updates. it changed the kernel etc. now hav added medibuntu repo, and its poped up wiv another 209mb of 'updates'. my question, is it sound to install these?
<heapy> infact, after added medibuntu, its wanting to update the kernel again to 2.6.24.23 from 24-22. is that right?
 * _lumm slaps rhys
<rhys> no you
<rhys> :P
<heapy> am running hardy kubuntu btw
<BazBaz> contrast: if this works out its definitly worthy iof a blog - i see online lots of people complain about all the unnecessary packages
<contrast> back
<rhys> welcome back
<contrast> BazBaz: yeah... i think the worst culprit is firefox - a package i imagine 99% of kubuntu users install. it depends on the entire gnome package management suite, which is beyond retarded.
<JontheEchidna> actually that's only because the ubuntu doods now have apt automatically installing recommends
<JontheEchidna> you can get around that by sudo apt-get install firefox --no-install-recommends
<Digital_Pioneer> OK... I got the Kubuntu 8.10 DVD, and I want to install it onto a system which doesn't have a DVD drive (old computer) so I moved the HDD temporarily to a system which DOES have a DVD drive, and the HDD I wish to install to is at /dev/sdb. Now what the heck is wrong with the Kubuntu installer that it refuses to install to sdb?? It acts like the only drive in the system is sda.
<contrast> JontheEchidna: interesting... still dumb though, imo. apt-get != aptitude. sidux seems to be the only distro left that realizes this.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, quite dumb
<robile> what is the parameter for "find" to NOT search in case sensitive mode?
<robinr> -iname -ipath etc
<robile> robinr, thx!
<contrast> BazBaz: any progress?
<charles__> hi everyone
<rhys> hi
<charles__> with kubuntu, whatis the difference with ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> +KDE - GNOME chakie_work
<Dr_willis> opps charles__  :)
<charles__> lol
<charles__> just that XD?
<Dr_willis> basically
<charles__> but
<charles__> i have a good PC, KDE is better for me ?
<Dr_willis> Better - depends on what YOU want
<IppatsuMan> charles__: you can't know unless you try it
<Dr_willis> You can easially install gnome and kde both. and try them both out
<Dr_willis> may as well install xfce also
<charles__> i can install KDE on ubuntu ?
<ae88925> charles__: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<charles__> (sorry for my questions ... I'm just a new user of linux)
<didac> hello
<charles__> ok i try that
<didac> i'm new on irc
<charles__> hello
<rhys> hi didac
<didac> there are any Catalan channel?
<didac> Catalan language
<Homesick> no, fuck off
<Homesick> #kubuntu-es
<Dr_willis> charles__,  of course you can. :) linux is your os  YOUR way
<charles__> i install kubuntu desktop now
<didac> only spanish?
<didac> ok
<didac> thanks
<didac> :)=
<charles__> i'm a old user of vista :D
<charles__> an old*
<Dr_willis> given how vista is not that old... :P
<charles__> i uninstall it
<charles__> because of an error xD
<ae88925> In Linux-time, Vista is ancient
<Digital_Pioneer> Vista is crap, no matter how old it is. :)
<charles__> yeah ...
<charles__> i want to uses Linux for all my life
<charles__> its better
<Digital_Pioneer> True, true.
<charles__> no virus, free for all
<Digital_Pioneer> *Few viruses
<charles__> yeah, i cant take one ^
<Digital_Pioneer> *Few, harder to get viruses. ;)
<charles__> ^^
<Digital_Pioneer> (The joy of package management)
<charles__> yeah, someone tell me its very hard to have
<charles__> just tell me
<charles__> i DL my G15 drivers
<charles__> and i dont know how to install it
<charles__> i tried -install file:///home/charles/Bureau/libg15render-1.2
<Digital_Pioneer> charles__: Check Synaptic first.
<Digital_Pioneer> Or Adept...
<Digital_Pioneer> Or whatever Kubuntu uses.
<Digital_Pioneer> LOL
<Digital_Pioneer> Package manager.
<charles__> xD
<charles__> package manager ? where is it xD
 * Digital_Pioneer uses APT directly.
<Digital_Pioneer> charles__: You on KDE 3 or 4?
<charles__> im using ubuntu for now
<charles__> i have gnome
<charles__> and i tried to install KDE,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<charles__> like that
<charles__> but i dont know how its work exactly
<Dr_willis> at the LOGIN screen theres a menu
<Digital_Pioneer> Ahh, OK, you know how to use apt. :)
<Dr_willis> pick kde from the menu :)
<charles__> no i dont know xD
<charles__> someone tell me to do that
<charles__> lol ^
<charles__> ^^
<Dr_willis> Install the KDE desktop ------->   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Digital_Pioneer> Well... You are looking for graphics drivers for an intel chipset, right?
<Dr_willis> there ya go.. t will install.. will download a few 100mb of data
<Digital_Pioneer> I would think those are present.
<charles__> no, i have my drivers installed
<charles__> not a problem
<Digital_Pioneer> Then what are you looking ror?
<Digital_Pioneer> *for
<charles__> for install my G15 drivers
<charles__> i have files
<charles__> file:///home/charles/Bureau/g15composer-3.2
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, someone enlighten me, what is G15?
<charles__> that thing
<charles__> its a keyboard
<charles__> sorry ^^'
<Digital_Pioneer> IC... Well, what is that file g15composer-3.2 then?
<charles__> i need to install that ^
<Digital_Pioneer> You can run `file /home/charles/Bureau/g15composer-3.2` (without the ``) to find out.
<charles__> http://wiki.blap.info/linux:g15tools
<charles__> i cant run it, its a file
<Digital_Pioneer> Run the command: file /home/charles/Bureau/g15composer-3.2
<charles__> i do it
<Digital_Pioneer> What did it say?
<charles__> nothing appens xD
<charles__> charles@charles-desktop:~$ file /home/charles/Bureau/g15composer-3.2
<charles__> /home/charles/Bureau/g15composer-3.2: directory
<charles__> charles@charles-desktop:~$
<Digital_Pioneer> Directory...
<charles__> hooo, that is the thing we want ? :o
<Digital_Pioneer> That's gonna be a source code.
<charles__> i tell you its a file
<Digital_Pioneer> No, it's a directory. :)
<charles__> (im french, sorry, for me file = directory)
<Digital_Pioneer> Ahh, LOL
<Digital_Pioneer> OK.
<charles__> ^^
<Digital_Pioneer> Well... First, `apt-cache search g15` I would say...
<charles__> wow
<charles__> many results ^'
<charles__> ^^
<charles__> g15composer - Scriptable command interface to libg15render
<charles__> g15daemon - Screen multiplexer for Logitech G15 Keyboard
<charles__> g15daemon-audacious - G15daemon Audacious visualization plug-in
<charles__> g15macro - A simple Macro recording/playback application for G15Daemon
<Digital_Pioneer> Good.
<charles__> g15mpd - A simple frontend for the MPD Media Player Daemon, for use with g15daemon
<charles__> g15stats - a CPU/Memory/Swap usage meter for G15Daemon
<charles__> libg15-1 - Library for interfacing with the Logitech G15 keyboards
<charles__> libg15-dev - Library for interfacing with the Logitech G15 keyboards
<charles__> libg15daemon-client-dev - Development packages for libg15daemon-client
<charles__> libg15daemon-client1 - Development packages for libg15daemon-client
<charles__> libg15render-dev - Library for interfacing with the Logitech G15 keyboards
<charles__> libg15render1 - Library for interfacing with the Logitech G15 keyboards
<charles__> it's amazing :P
<marlon_> ok'
<CharlesTell> :)
<CharlesTell> what i do now ?
<Digital_Pioneer> charles__: Please don't paste more than 3 lines. ;) If you need to, you can put them all on a pastebin (such as http://rafb.net/paste ) and paste the link here.
<marlon_> :)
<CharlesTell> ok sry :s
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: `sudo apt-get install g15composer`
<marlon_> ok
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: NP. :)
<CharlesTell> oO"
<CharlesTell> its says its not "valable" (in french)
<Dr_willis> ive used the g15 stuff under linux befor. ;)
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: `apt-cache policy g15composer`
<CharlesTell> good
<Dr_willis> You may need to update/upgrade and try again...
<marlon_> ããèèèìììì
<CharlesTell> g15composer:
<CharlesTell>   Installé : (aucun)
<CharlesTell>   Candidat : 3.2-1
<CharlesTell>  Table de version :
<CharlesTell> 3.2-1 0
<CharlesTell> (sorry if its in french :s)
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: This would be a good time to use rafb.net/paste ;)
<Digital_Pioneer> Anyways, it's done now.
<CharlesTell> yes lol
<marlon_> ok
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: `apt-get update && apt-get install g15composer`
<marlon_> lol
<marlon_> lol
<CharlesTell> http://rafb.net/p/FMlm6839.html
<Digital_Pioneer> Oh, bah.
<CharlesTell> oO"
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install g15composer`
<CharlesTell> yes
<CharlesTell> i do it myself :)
<Digital_Pioneer> :)
<CharlesTell> now ?
<Digital_Pioneer> Did it work?
<CharlesTell> i dunno xD
<CharlesTell> its says me yes
<marlon_> jol
<marlon_> h
<Digital_Pioneer> `apt-cache policy g15composer | grep Installé`
<CharlesTell> no response
<marlon_> l_l
<CharlesTell> o_o'
<marlon_> :(
<CharlesTell> i think i need to install all
<CharlesTell> :s
<marlon_> o_o
<CharlesTell> libg15, libg15render, g15daemon and g15composer
<Digital_Pioneer> `apt-cache policy g15composer | grep nstall`
<Digital_Pioneer> Heheh
<marlon_> u are
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: apt will do that for you.
<Bou> CharlesTell: when installing g15composer it should alert you that other packages will be installed automatically
<CharlesTell> ho ... ok :o
<CharlesTell> (its wonderfull linux xD)
<marlon_> ted!").
<Digital_Pioneer> Yes. :)
<marlon_> [18:21] <Digital_Pioneer> `apt-cache policy g15composer | grep Installé`
<marlon_> [18:21] <-- ulitkus has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<marlon_> [18:21] <-- jannott_ has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<CharlesTell> but
<marlon_> eh
<CharlesTell> no one is install
<CharlesTell> its say Installé : (aucun)
<CharlesTell> aucun  mean nothing
<marlon_> what are u talking about
<Bou> CharlesTell: what happened after you entered `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install g15composer` ?
<Bou> what was the message?
<CharlesTell> many things xD
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: rafb.net/paste
<Bou> paste them to rafb.net then
<CharlesTell> http://rafb.net/p/3nMhs870.html
<Digital_Pioneer> I don't know French, but that looks successful.
<Bou> it looks like a succesful instam
<Bou> *install
<Digital_Pioneer> Run g15composer
<CharlesTell> yes, i think too
<CharlesTell> Atteint mean "reach"
<CharlesTell> how can i do that ?
<Bou> i'm french by the way
<CharlesTell> apt-get g15composer ?
<Bou> type 'g15composer'
<CharlesTell> lol bou, c'est vrai xD?
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: No, just run `g15composer`
<Bou> CharlesTell: yes, but english only here ;)
<CharlesTell> charles@charles-desktop:~$ g15composer
<CharlesTell> Please provide a FIFO filename to read from.
<CharlesTell> ok bou
<CharlesTell> :D
<CharlesTell> bou what is mean FIFO XD?
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis: OK, he installed it, now you'll have to tell him how to use it. ;)
<sts> hey all
<CharlesTell> hey
<Bou> Digital_Pioneer: héhé :)
<CharlesTell> i tell him what xD?
<rhys> hii
<marlon__> ok
<marlon__> eh
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: FIFO means First In First Out. It's a virtual file.
<BazBaz> hi guys, I am on gnome but trying to compile a kde app. I did:
<BazBaz> $ sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a
<BazBaz> $ sudo apt-get install libqt3-headers
<BazBaz> but when I try to configure the make to the /usr folder (as recommended) I get the error that there  are no KDE headers installed
<BazBaz> Anyone know where the headers would be if I am installing the kde libs like this?
<CharlesTell> ho ... ok
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: But you shouldn't need to worry about that. :)
<CharlesTell> ok ^^
<marlon__> hi guys i have my a website
<CharlesTell> how i know what g15composer want ?
<Digital_Pioneer> BazBaz: Yes, you need the KDE dev packages too.
<ae88925> Can anyone suggest a lighter-weight alternative to Konsole (but nicer than xterm)?
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: may ask how i get em :)
<Digital_Pioneer> CharlesTell: I don't know what a G15 is. ;)
<CharlesTell> its a keyboard xD
<marlon__> www.imarcus20.socialgo.com
<Digital_Pioneer> BazBaz: I would `apt-cache search kdelibs dev`
<Bou> CharlesTell: quit, and try 'man g15composer' for some manual help
<marlon__> eh?
<marlon__> xD
<marlon__> OD
<marlon__> pop
<CharlesTell> haaaa i have an help
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: there is kdelibs4-dev and kdelibs5-dev, which do u recomend?
<Bou> CharlesTell: good luch then..
<Bou> *luck
<CharlesTell> thx bou xD
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  i dont even rember what he was doing...
<CharlesTell> i will need it
<Bou> Dr_willis: he just installed g15composer
<sts> which is the best irc clent for ubuntu?
<Bou> and now wondering how to use it :)
<Digital_Pioneer> BazBaz: Ehhh, both? :P
<Dr_willis> g15composer wont do much by itself.. read its docs.. :) its used by other g15 apps i recall
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: hehe, ok
<CharlesTell> oO"
<marlon__> Digital_Pioneer
<Dr_willis> g15daemon - Screen multiplexer for Logitech G15 Keyboard g15stats - a CPU/Memory/Swap usage meter for G15Daemon
<CharlesTell> very hard to use
<Dr_willis> Install/run those
<Digital_Pioneer> marlon__: ?
<CharlesTell> i run g15composer b
<CharlesTell> and its says Sorry Cant connect to g15daemon
<CharlesTell> xD
<marlon__> yeah
<IceBall> Someone, when i test audio in administration using oss, everything works, apps play music etc, but when i try to use a flash player, i.e youtube i get no sound and it crackles?
<BazBaz> sts: i actually like the cleanliness of pidgin irc
<Dr_willis> I would go get my G15 keyboard.. but this desk is too small for it. :)
<CharlesTell> :s
<BazBaz> sts: are u looking for DCC and hardcore irc'ing?
<marlon__> Digital_Pioneer yeah
<CharlesTell> G15 its amazing, when its work xD
<Dr_willis> I use it for quick macros in my MMORPG's mainly
<CharlesTell> yeah me too
<Dr_willis> G1 = select and heal #1
<CharlesTell> but ... i cant launch the macro
<marlon_> Dr_willis  what game
 * Bou suits his geek armor
<Dr_willis> G13 = selet and BIG heal #1
<Dr_willis> marlon_,  LOTOR mainly
<CharlesTell> oO
<marlon_> what that
<Dr_willis> Lord Of the Rings Onlinx
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: after those packages do i go for it again in the /usr dir?
<CharlesTell> ok dr
<sts> IceBall:  try firefox with plug for flash player
<sts> yes BazBaz
<CharlesTell> bou
<CharlesTell> Bou*
<Bou> yop?
<IceBall> sts, it has one, i.e the utube vids load and play, but no sound
<CharlesTell> with moniteur, i can do what i want ?
<IceBall> sts, all sound from alsa crackles, im using oss
<Bou> CharlesTell: moniteur?
<CharlesTell> terminal
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: I get a similar error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail
<Digital_Pioneer> BazBaz: After installing those, run configure again.
<Bou> CharlesTell: what do you want to do?
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: thats after the configure
<Bou> CharlesTell: most things can be done via terminal
<CharlesTell> ok, if i want to change directory of place
<CharlesTell> i can?
<Digital_Pioneer> BazBaz: Yes... You have to find where the klibs installed to.
<Bou> CharlesTell: sure
<CharlesTell> like all g15 directories in a special directory
<CharlesTell> how can i do it ?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<Dr_willis> what are you really trying todo CharlesTell  ?
<Bou> CharlesTell: erm.. it won't work anymore if you do it I think
<CharlesTell> just change the place
<CharlesTell> move
<BazBaz> searching my filesystem for 'klibs'... (is there a smarter way?)
<CharlesTell> move files
<CharlesTell> move files in a directory
<CharlesTell> file:///home/charles/Bureau/libg15render-1.2
<CharlesTell> file:///home/charles/Bureau/libg15-1.2.7
<Bou> CharlesTell: moving the one you just installed? of the one that you downloaded?
<CharlesTell> file:///home/charles/Bureau/g15lcd-1.2
<CharlesTell> file:///home/charles/Bureau/g15composer-3.2
<Dr_willis> CharlesTell,  and why are you trying todo this?
<CharlesTell> just learn xD
<Dr_willis> why did you not use the package manager to isntall the stuff and be done withit?
<CharlesTell> hard to use ^^
<powertool08> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_willis> whats hard to use?
<Bou> Dr_willis: we made him install it with apt
<marlon_> brb
<CharlesTell> yeah,
<Dr_willis> apt is a package manager. ;)
<CharlesTell> ^
<CharlesTell> ok !
<CharlesTell> but with synaptic i cant add what i want
<sts> byeeeee and happy new year with love and pease.....
<CharlesTell> :s
<Bou> Dr_willis: but i guess he initiallt downloaded files instead of using apt
<Dr_willis> synaptic and apt-get should  both isntall the saem stuff and work the same
<Bou> CharlesTell: anyway, you can move the files
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: I found a folder named 'klibc'... is that it?
<powertool08> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Bou> CharlesTell: you can create a directory with 'mkdir'  and check 'man mv' to know how to move it into
<CharlesTell> ok !
<CharlesTell> i type : mkdir test
<Bou> CharlesTell: now type 'ls'
<Bou> you should see the 'test' directory
<Dr_willis> It may be time to go track down a BASH/shell tutorial or 2  CharlesTell  :)
<CharlesTell> i see it
<CharlesTell> lol yes xD
<CharlesTell> BASH/shell if different ?
<Bou> 'mv' can be used to rename files or move them, so check the help to know the syntax
<CharlesTell> i type man mv
<CharlesTell> i see the manuel
<BazBaz> Digital_Pioneer: I tried /usr, /user/lib, /user/lib/klibc, /usr/lib/kde4 >> all give the same msg "no KDE libraries installed" - what am i supposed to be looking for exactly?
<CharlesTell> i type : mkdir test2, mv test test2
<CharlesTell> its good ?
<Bou> what do you want to do?
<CharlesTell> just move test in test2
<Dr_willis> Now is the time to start reading docs/tutoials :)
<CharlesTell> i do it :P
<CharlesTell> yes ^
<CharlesTell> i will do it :D
<Dr_willis> You will learn more that way
<CharlesTell> thank you very much
<CharlesTell> to all :)
<Bou> going to bed
<Bou> good night all
<CharlesTell> Dr_willis and Bou ^
<CharlesTell> good night
<Bou> or good morning,afternoon, whatever
<CharlesTell> its 00:46
<CharlesTell> xD
<Bou> CharlesTell: you forget Digital_Pioneer ;)
<Bou> bye
<CharlesTell> yeah
<CharlesTell> i dont forget him
<CharlesTell> Digital_Pioneer was the principal xD
<CharlesTell> but he left
<CharlesTell> ?
<Itaku> how can i change the clock from 24 hour to 12 hour?
<judgen> !lircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lircd
<judgen> !lirc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<judgen> dang
<judgen> How do i get my remote to work?
<judgen> ive tried so many guides not
<CharlesTell> goodbye all :)
<CharlesTell> see ya
<fyn> What's the best way to share control of some running applications?  I want to let my gf use amarok and ktorrent.  I know I can use VNC to export the whole desktop, but that's not quite what I want.  There are a bunch of half baked things like shared-app-vnc.sourceforge.net but they don't look up to date, what's the current actively maintained way of doing this?  Maybe nxwindows handles it somehow?
<fyn> Alternatively, what's the best way to remotely control Amarok from OSX?  I've seen web interfaces floating around, any good ones?  Any of them make it into the ubuntu repos?
#kubuntu 2009-01-09
<sehven> whats the diff between kubuntu -7 and kubuntu -9 in my boot? i noticed -9 was created after updates
<PSiL0> god how I hate gstreamer
<Szadek> last update of aya plasma theme messed it all up =/
<JontheEchidna> sehven: -9 is a newer kernel
<sehven> ohh
<sehven> thx jontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> there should be a linux-image-generic-something-7 that you can remove now
<sehven> do i really have to remove old kernel?
<sehven> where do i edit login sound? somethings wrong with it, it always play short
<sehven> unlike shutdown sound
<sehven> yey! sounds work fine now ^__^
<Digital_Pioneer> BazBaz: Hey, sorry to disappear on you. I can't honestly say what to do, I prefer distros that package the headers with the program. :P
<chris_> hi
<chris_> does anyone know whether there'll be bluetooth support in kde 4.2?
<fislas> hola
<fislas> rober
<fislas> robert
<fislas> robert
<fislas> que hay
<fislas> klmk
<fislas> dme
<respinosa> que paso
<fislas> dlrm
<SuspectZero> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<wesley__> someone knows how i can edit files in osx from with -s boot
<Bman_> hello, how can I create a kiosk system with only a minimal linux os and qt as the main interface?
<stnormal> hey crimsun, you there?
<crimsun> yes, busy ATM
<stnormal> k
<Bman_> is kubuntu good for a kisok system?
<poochie> I used a kubuntu liveCD to resize a windows partition on a laptop (using gparted) so i can install kubuntu. The power was cut during the process. How can i repair/recover the partition?
<poochie> gparted now calls it an unknown partition and I can't seem to find a way to access it
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I was wondering if it was safe to use QTParted to redistribute the partitions for my windows part of my computer to shrink it from 50 GB to 40 GB so that I can put more space on my laptop?
<stnormal> you should probably just use windows to redistribute partitions
<stnormal> err, at least the windows ones
<bdizzle> I forgot how to do that in windows, without causing it to reformat itself
<poochie> any thoughts on recovering a messed up partition stnormal?
<stnormal> nope, sorry
<poochie> alright
<stnormal> hmm, I guess you can only do it if you have winXPMCE or later... vanilla XP doesn't have the resize option
<stnormal> are you running vista or XPMCE?
<bdizzle> XPMCE ?
<bdizzle> ie, XP, or ME, or CE ?
<stnormal> no, XP Media Center Edition
<Taylor_M> I'm getting this weird error, something about 0x72, 0x80
<stnormal> my pops has it on his computer, and I'm fairly certain I've managed partitions on it... I could be wrong, though... you might need Vista to resize active partitions with windows software. If you don't have Vista, maybe someone else can tell you how to resize partitions safely with gparted
<Taylor_M> Sysenter_Do_Call 0x12/0x2f
<Taylor_M> can anyone help with this?
<LeeQ> Hello all, I have just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and need some help...
<Zehava> I have installed mysql, and nmap shows the port is open, I created a new user, but I still can't connect from my laptop on the same network.  Any suggestions?
<LeeQ> I have it plugged into my TV and it detected the default resolution (1920x1080) properly, but the text is HUGE
<LeeQ> way too huge to manage
<LeeQ> but when I go into the system setup it says everything is set to 9pt font
<LeeQ> I have turned on the Nvidia drivers
<stnormal> does kubuntu for x86-64 come with the 32bit gcc development package?
<LeeQ> any ideas?
<dwidmann> wow ... I have video scaling with the vesa driver ... that's different
<stnormal> or do I need to install that myself?
<bdizzle> stnormal: I've got XP Pro on it. Hopefully the last MS OS I'll have for a wihle
<bdizzle> what is the difference between QT Parted and GParted?
<dwidmann> bdizzle: different toolkit, they're separately developed, but they both use libparted to do all the work
<bdizzle> okay
<Taylor_M> I'm getting this weird error, something about 0x72, 0x80
<Taylor_M> Sysenter_Do_Call 0x12/0x2f
<Taylor_M> can anyone help with this?
<Taylor_M> It happens when I try to boot, through WUBI or the live CD
<Taylor_M> It says that and just freezes
<poochie> seems TestDrive will do the trick for recovering my partitions. just a helpful tip for future needs
<dwidmann> #290011
<Taylor_M> It's version 8.10 BTW
<dwidmann> by the looks of it
<nonewmsgs> Taylor_M, have you tried the i86 version?
<Taylor_M> yes, I have
<Taylor_M> Intel Celeron D processor
<dwidmann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290011
<Zehava> anyone can help me figure out why kubuntu wont' allow outside connections to mysql server?
<Taylor_M> the ISO file I downloaded was kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386
<Taylor_M> what do I do?
<nonewmsgs> unfortunatly Taylor_M your problem requires someone greater than myself to assist you
<Taylor_M> Is it just 8.10, is it in previous versions?
<Taylor_M> because I'm thinking about downloading an earlier version.
<sehven> Taylor_M: i have same version, no errors for me
<sehven> mybe file is broke or somethin
<sehven> not sure, im new to linux too
<Taylor_M> If this helps I'm trying to run it on a COMPAQ Presario SR1503WM
<Taylor_M> no specs have changed, except for the RAM and video card
<Taylor_M> It works just fine on my brother's ThinkPad
<bdizzle> grr
<bdizzle> someone help me troubleshoot my speakers please?
<bdizzle> I just got my laptop back from repair for a power plug, and now the sound doesn't work
<yak> wtf is this
<paulandsara> could someone help with 2 problems im either to dumb to figure out or....... i couldnt find the faq where the answer was
<szrhawaii> does anyone know where the source files for the folder icons are ive checked the default and default kde folders and the folder icons are different then the standard ones used and i dont like these oxygen folders and want to change them
<szrhawaii> ive checked root/usr/share/icons/default filesystems and its not the same as the folder icons im using on dolphin for some reason
<usuario_> hola alguien ,me puede ayudar
<usuario_> buenas noches
<usuario_> hola buenas noches alguien me puede ayudar a instalar firefox en mi kubuntu
<Suiseiseki> usauario: http://kubnewb.blogspot.com/2006/06/how-to-install-firefox-for-kubuntu.html
<usuario_> cias
<usuario_> gracias
<usuario_> disculpen cual es el cana de español
<Suiseiseki> de nada
<solid_liq> usuario_: do you realize this is an English speaking channel?  No hablo espanol
<usuario_> o es global?
<OrbJinzo> heh
<OrbJinzo> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Suiseiseki> to late for that
<OrbJinzo> bah
<Suiseiseki> I already told the user the channel via PM
<OrbJinzo> thats good.
<OrbJinzo> meh im looking around for a cheap intel based mac.
<Suiseiseki> plus that would need to be !español
<OrbJinzo> heh
<OrbJinzo> spanish and portguese look the same to me
<Suiseiseki> They are quite simmilar
<OrbJinzo> the extant of my spanish is the menu at taco bell
<OrbJinzo> sad really
<derek_k> could someone tell me if kubuntu 8.10 has effects enabled by default in kde 4?
<maxmahem> Question: I'm trying to set-up my windows partitions to mount on boot, so editing fstab and all that. Any reason I shouldn't make a mount point in the media directory for them? Is that the traditional location for them?
<shadow98> hey guys i just got kubuntu installed and having issue with sound..it sound system configuration is sees the correct card
<shadow98> sound blaster audigy
<shadow98> sb0090
<shadow98> but i don't hear anything..but if i boot back into windows everything is fnie..
<ActionParsnip> !sound | shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: it works in windows as yuo have installed drivers, you need to find out what drivers the card needs in linux
<shadow98> ActionParsnip: i don't see option for enable the sound system..
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: if you have an onboard card as well as the soundcard, disable the onboard in bios to lessen confusion
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: then you need to install drivers, creative cards suck at best
<shadow98> what are the best cards
<ActionParsnip> if you check the hcl, you may find how to configure it
<ActionParsnip> there is no best
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | shadow98
<ubottu> shadow98: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: creative seem to be struggling to support windows
<shadow98> i mean it finds the right card and everything..
<Dolo> does any one here know of a linux os that is better than ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=980&start=0
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: your system can find any hardware you throw at it, doesnt mean you have the drivers
<shadow98> so who has best support for linux as far as sound
<ActionParsnip> shadow98: check the hcl link, it will show you what works / doesnt work
<Dolo> I got ubuntu all set up after a few months of tweaking it but my new slave drive is a sata and apparently u cant make a sata a slave drive so i think im screwed and must reinstall ubuntu to the new hd and then use this one as the slave drive
<Dolo> is there any easy way to do that other than juggling 80 gigs worth of data
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: you can have any sort of drive as a slave
<Dolo> current drive is ide so bios keeps booting the sata drive first
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Cattler Drive ?
<DaSkreech> Cattle
<Dolo> ranch
<Dolo> dressing
<Dolo> up
<Dolo> ...
<DaSkreech> Dolo: can't you swap that in the BIOS ?
<Dolo> i tried but the fringing thing wont let me swap the order of drives
<Dolo> keeps the 2 sata slots as primary
<Dolo> didnt matter before i only had ide
<Dolo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_drives_in_the_United_States
<Dolo> yeeha mofo
<Dolo> any suggestions on how to set this up?
<Dolo> when i used to use fedora i had it installed on slave drive and windows on primary first
<Dolo> so when i installed the fc i had option to dual boot
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: thats the easiest way to do it as grub will be configured for you
<Dolo> was wondering if theres some easy way to set up a dual boot off the new 120 so i can get back to ubuntu and not have to move the data
<shadow98> im going to try and upgrade the kernel...see if that helps
<Dolo> but not sure if i need to install then entire fc or ubuntu os
<Dolo> or if theres an easyer work around
<Dolo> so i can keep as much of the new drive free so i can use it as storage
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: http://www.linux.com/feature/152592
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: personally, i'd clean install. feels like getting out of the shower
<Dolo> it just took me sooo long to finally get ubuntu working right
<Dolo> all st up the way i like
<Dolo> fixed that godamn youtube sound thing
<Dolo> recycle bin that wouldnt mepty
<Dolo> buncha stuff for wine
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: you can use dd to copy the data over between the partitions
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: you will need to reinstall grub
<DaSkreech> Dolo: What's up?
<Dolo> ya it'll be better off
<Dolo> ima do what action parsnip said to a clean install on the new drive then drag my info over to the new drive
<Dolo> then i'll delete the other drive and leave it as the storage
<Dolo> well thanks for the adivce gonna get started
<Dolo> intrepid is the newest ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Hi Mez
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<szrhawaii> WHats up ActionParsnip
<szrhawaii> Can you help me with a problem im having install this plasmoid
<szrhawaii> Im trying to install a plasmoid and it says that the cmakelist.txt isnt there but it is
<gtlee> hello
<szrhawaii> It says my CXX compiler cant be found but its there i saw it myself
<szrhawaii> hello
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> i got a question
<gtlee> m8 i ask how does your kubuntu desktop look?
<szrhawaii> hello
<wizardslovak> my kubuntu system is pretty slow, i got p4ht and 1024ram
<wizardslovak> my xp runs faster
<szrhawaii> do you got 4.1 wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> yes
<szrhawaii> turn of your desktop effects
<szrhawaii> that might help speed it up
<wizardslovak> lol 3d cube?
<szrhawaii> that caused mine to slow down
<szrhawaii> no
<gtlee> i installed the kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu gnome,but i saw it just like i did nothing be4
<szrhawaii> the system settings>desktop>disable desktop effects
<gtlee> just add some kde app
<szrhawaii> you running compiz also wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> yes i do
<szrhawaii> then you got to turn off the kwin desktop settings
<wizardslovak> but then i wont be able to use 3d cube,would i?
<szrhawaii> wizardslovak kmenu>system>system settings>desktop effects>disable effects
<szrhawaii> wizardslovac yes you will cause im running it as well
<wizardslovak> i did disable effects
<szrhawaii> just have to make compiz your primary desktop effects
<wizardslovak> well right now i ddont need cube anyways
<szrhawaii> also you need to change another setting to compiz
<wizardslovak> which?
<szrhawaii> are you using emerald for your window manager
<wizardslovak> well i am kinda noob in kubuntu so i have no ide whats emerald
<szrhawaii> wizardslovac its an install part of compiz
<szrhawaii> if you downloaded it
<wizardslovak> well i did install compiz yesterday
<szrhawaii> if not then you dont have to worry about that other setting
<wizardslovak> how can i find it out?
<szrhawaii> but that desktop effect is for the kwin desktop effects not the compiz effects because they are two different programs
<szrhawaii> is your window the stock kde one
<wizardslovak> yes
<szrhawaii> then you have kwin
<wizardslovak> i didnt change nothing in windows
<szrhawaii> your fine
<wizardslovak> yes i have kwin
<szrhawaii> yeah
<szrhawaii> just turn off the desktop effects that i told you and your compiz will take care of those desktop effects for you
<szrhawaii> then just reboot and you will see the difference
<wizardslovak> ok i did it already
<DaSkreech> gtlee: logout and press alt+T then choose KDE
<wizardslovak> ok ill reboot ill be back
<ActionParsnip> no need to reboot, just restart x
<szrhawaii> yeah that too
<szrhawaii> if he knew how
<szrhawaii> ActionParsnip how do you do restart x again
<szrhawaii> Actionparsnip or DaSkreech my terminal is telling me that CXX compiler was not found but its in there do you have an idea how to remedy the problem
<wizardslovak> well still same think
<odog7777> how can Improve dvd playback in ubuntu 8.10 with a intel gma 4500 MHD?
<szrhawaii> it will speed up just give it a little
<szrhawaii> unless you got some other thing running at the same time
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: ctrl + alt + backspace
<szrhawaii> thanks
<odog7777> no i meen the dvd playback is grainy and choppy all the time
<wizardslovak> well in xp i can watch player and browe web and use chat
<odog7777> ubuntu doesn't provide a very good driver for this chip i'm afraid
<wizardslovak> in kubuntu i do same and player is getting stuck
<powertool08> !dvd | odog7777
<ubottu> odog7777: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<resno> hello all. i am trying to install cabextract. i dont see it in the resposortories. what is the command to install it?
<powertool08> odog7777: I'd double check that you have all the right stuff in those guides, maybe you're missing part of it but have enough to play video, just not well
<resno> get-apt install cabextract?
<powertool08> resno: apt-get search cabextract, if its there that will list it
<powertool08> resno: then apt-get install cabextract or whatever package name the search returns, also sudo in front of both commands
<ActionParsnip> resno: try typing cab and press tab to tab complete the package name
<resno> ActionParsnip: when i type apt-get search cab and tab... nothing shows
<DaSkreech> szrhawaii: logout then press alt+e to restart X
<powertool08> resno: with search it won't autocomplete, with install it will if it exists
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: Which player?
<wizardslovak> kaffeine
<ActionParsnip> resno: press tab a few times
<DaSkreech> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (intrepid), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<matias> alguien de buenos aires?
<resno> ok, i found it but it says:
<DaSkreech> !es
<resno> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> resno: sudo apt-get install cab
<resno> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> resno: do you have synaptic open?
<powertool08> resno: sorry, I use aptitude (similar package mananger) it has the search, I don't think apt-get search is a valid command
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: its apt-cache search
<DaSkreech> apt-cache search
<powertool08> resno: do you have synaptic open?
<resno> ok. actionparnisp: yes i had it open
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: How are you?
<resno> its downloading now... my apologiez
<ActionParsnip> resno: sweet
<wizardslovak> DaSkreech: hej i am good , yoursef?
<wizardslovak> yourself
<DaSkreech> Not too bad
<resno> ActionParsnip: getting use to downlinad with terminal is hard for me. since i am  windows guy.
<wizardslovak> i love 3dcube but thats prob whats slowing my system
<wizardslovak> is there something like "task manager" in kubuntu?
<powertool08> resno: You'll adjust quickly, I used to be a windows guy and now I won't even open synaptic, only use aptitude
<wizardslovak> maybe if i turn off something i dont use
<powertool08> wizardslovak: top
<wizardslovak> resno i love linux and i didnt have big problem to switch
<wizardslovak> what "top"??
<resno> powertool08: i intended to never return to windows. i just need a few things to work, to make the transitino smoother.
<powertool08> wizardslovak: in a terminal run the command "top" it lists all your processes
<ActionParsnip> resno: once you learn it its a snap
<resno> top runs the top processes. there is a diff command to show all processes.
<powertool08> resno: I had the same opinion, although I found I'm using windows more since I started my new job, but at home I stick to linux
<wizardslovak> whats xorg??
<resno> powertool08: i use linux and windows at work, so it got me wanting to use linux at home... works uses vista!! :(
<powertool08> !xorg | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wizardslovak> ooo ok
<wizardslovak> well i see i gotta get myself new PC
<powertool08> resno: Thats sad, at least my boss hates vista, we're all XP, I'm going to push for linux where I can
<resno> powertool08: i always remembered linux not needing to restart for changes to happen, but ive noticed some updates need it. has there been a change?
<wizardslovak> i use xp for games only
<wizardslovak> otherwise linux
<powertool08> wizardslovak: Note the the ? in the above factoid is either a k or a g depending on whether you're using kdm or gdm, kubuntu uses kdm
<wizardslovak> i had suse but then i wanted to try kubuntu and since then i am using it
<dilan> hi guys how can i add mp3 support for kubuntu?
<wizardslovak> i just gotta relearn commands
<wizardslovak> !restricted formats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<powertool08> resno: I'm not sure how many actually need restarts, I thought that perhaps they were more of a suggestion? I know kernel updates require a restart...
<wizardslovak> dilan: !restricted formats
<dilan> yes
<powertool08> !mp3 | dilan
<ubottu> dilan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wizardslovak> dilan:  apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> wizardslovak: press ctrl=esc
<wizardslovak> ctrl+esc? for what?
<powertool08> dilan: looks like the same link, disregard
<DaSkreech> resno: you only need to restart for kernel updates
<DaSkreech>  some other updates you don't need to restart but to make things simple ubuntu asks you to
<wizardslovak> one think i like "apt-get"
<wizardslovak> yast is good but apt-get much better
<powertool08> resno: I think with some things you may need to restart the service or something and like DaSkreech said, restarting the entire system is more noob friendly.
<DaSkreech> resno: You on'y need to restart for kernel changes
<wizardslovak> well yesterday i did update my system and i had to restart system in order for updates to take effect
<powertool08> wizardslovak: Do you remember which updates needed the restart?
<wizardslovak> yea i believe one or more were kernel updates
<resno> haha noob friendly... sounds like me
<wizardslovak> lol resno not only one , ima noob too
<powertool08> resno: We're all noobs, its just a matter of to what extent. Even guru's are in a constant state of learning
<powertool08> I've been using linux since around mid '07 and I'd still call myself a noob
<resno> powertool08: yea, i guess your right. this kinda off topic but is there an irc short to typing peoples names?
<resno> shortcut*
<powertool08> resno: type the first few letter and then tab
<wizardslovak> well type first letter then "tab"
<wizardslovak> resno: lol
<resno> powertool08: wizardslovak: i never knew that would work LOL
<dilan> i've installed mp3 support & the music plays but the sound doesn't appear. my sound card is HDA Intel (ALC662 Analog)
<powertool08> resno: If you don't type enough then hit tab a few times and it cycles through all of them
<resno> dilan: sound doesnt appear?
<dilan> yes
<powertool08> resno: I think he means he can't hear it
<sidney> from Ubuntu i can see the folders in one windows computer but not the other. And from windows it asks for a password
<wizardslovak> dilan: did you plug in speakers? lol
<powertool08> dilan: Do you have onboard and an add in card?
<wizardslovak> well did you install   linux on fat32 or ext3?
<dilan> hell yeah i plugged the speakers & i have an onboard card i think
<resno> dilan: is this a laptop or desktop?
<powertool08> dilan: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and play around with each channel, maybe something is muted
<dilan> a desktop
<dilan> wat is alsa mixer?
<resno> speakers plugged in? alsa is the volume controller.
<powertool08> dilan: Its the audio mixer settings, you can adjust bass, treble, pc speaker volumes, etc
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dilan> where is it?
<resno> dilan: type alsamixer in terminal
<powertool08> dilan: You run it in a terminal/console/command prompt
<sidney> cant you get to alsa mixer from the speaker?
<powertool08> dilan: K menu -> System -> konsole if you don't know how to open the terminal
<resno> sidney: sure, commands are always easiest for instruction purposes
<powertool08> dilan: I'm using kde 3.5, if you're on kde 4 the menu might be alittle different. You can also try alt+f2 and type konsole there.
<powertool08> dilan: Did you find it?
<dilan> ok got it. there r some vertical bars...& 2 of them r full
<powertool08> dilan: Ok, check each one, don't move them up until red, just somewhere in the green and see if you can hear the music
<dilan> how can i move them up?
<powertool08> dilan: with the arrow keys on the keyboard.
<dilan> okay i can hear the sound but but it dropps
<sidney> resno: when i open the mixer in a terminal it  only has one bar
<wizardslovak> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<powertool08> dilan: You may also find a box with MM in it. That means its muted, pressing m will mute/unmute
<resno> sidney: you need to switch to advanced.
<resno> check the options on the toolbar
<powertool08> dilan: What do you mean it drops?
<dilan> sound stucks
<sidney> resno:  is that done from terminal also?
<resno> sidney: no the acually mixer
<dilan> okay..................guys got it. it works fine now. thanks a million
<powertool08> dilan: So it plays for a bit and then stops, then picks up again in the same spot?
<wizardslovak> can i use my kubuntu system as server to share files btw 2 xp desktops with router?
<powertool08> dilan: Ok you need to save the settings or it may revert back to the way it was after a reboot
<resno> wizardslovak: yes, you need to set up samba shares
<wizardslovak> samba is for that isnt it? will i be able to see files in XPs true my kubuntu?
<resno> wizardslovak: samaba will make it look like another windows share
<powertool08> dilan: Exit with Esc, then type "sudo alsactl store 0
<resno> !samba
<wizardslovak> is there something else? or samba is only one? i tried samba couple times but no luck
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<resno> powertool08: i am trying to install this program: Songbird_1.0.0-860_linux-i686.tar.gz how do i unzip(gunzip) and install it?
<wizardslovak> resno did u use apt-get first?
<resno> yes i have the app on my achine wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<powertool08> resno: It's not in the repo's I take it? Installing from source is the least preferred option as it doesn't do dependency handling like the package managers
<wizardslovak> ok people i am oout for today
<wizardslovak> good night
<resno> powertool08: problem is its not in the repos.
<resno> wizardslovak: night.
<wizardslovak> one more think
<wizardslovak> how to install from fource?
<dilan> got another problem....i accidenty removed the task bar how can i get it back?
<resno> powertool08: its songbird. from the people that mozilla, their sound player
<powertool08> resno: But if that is the only option, tar xjfv? check tar -h I forget what each switch does, you will need one or more of those but not all. Anyway, tar -xjfv Songbird_...i686.tar.gz and it will extract to a folder in whatever directory you are currently in, there's an option to extract elsewhere, again, check tar -h.
<wizardslovak> i forgot everything about linux
<wizardslovak> i ment source
<wizardslovak> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<powertool08> dilan: alt+f2 type kicker and ok/enter
<dilan> it didn't work
<powertool08> resno: then cd into the directory you just created by extracting, it may have an install script, if so then "./install_script_name" or "sh install_script_name"
<powertool08> dilan: are you using kde 3.5 or kde 4?
<wizardslovak> ok ill plray tomorrow with source packages
<wizardslovak> nite
<powertool08> resno: Also the script may not be set to executable, if not "chmod +x install_script_name"
<resno> powertool08: ok, its more complex then i want to deal with at this late hour.
<resno> i am quite tired and have work in the am.
<powertool08> resno: If there isn't an install script then use "./configure" when that finishes then "make" then when that finishes "sudo make install"
<powertool08> resno: I like to chain them all together with && between each command, that way if configure or make fails then it won't waste time trying to install when it won't work anyway
<resno> powertool08: haha ok.
<powertool08> resno: Ok, its not quite as hard as it sounds, unless it doesn't configure or make properly, then its a true PITA
<resno> i just searched and found a script to install it powertool08
<powertool08> resno: Awesome, scripts are easy, just check that its executable, you can do that with ls -l and you get something like rwrwx or some variation, if it has the x then you're good to go, if not use the chmod +x command.
<dilan> someone please tell me how to get my taskbar back
<powertool08> dilan: Which version of kde are you running?
<powertool08> dilan: run "kde-config --version" in a terminal if you don't know
<resno> powertool08: haha it didnt work. well anyway, its 1am.. ive got work in a few hours. night all thanks powertool
<powertool08> resno: no problem, good luck with it later
<dilan> its 3.5.10
<powertool08> dilan: Ok, run "ps aux | grep kicker" and paste the output here
<sidney> I rebooted now i'm back to no shares
<dilan> in a terminal?
<powertool08> dilan: Yes.
<dilan> 8034  0.0  0.0   3236   812 pts/2    S+   11:50   0:00 grep kicker
<powertool08> dilan: Ok, now run "kicker" from the terminal
<powertool08> dilan: Did the taskbar come back or did it throw out an error?
<dilan> it says command not found
<Alan_Lockwood> Is it possible to make Konqueror use default fonts when browsing?
<dilan> it didn't appear
<powertool08> dilan: Thats odd...
<dilan> yes
<powertool08> dilan: When did it disappear? Did you do any updates or a restart before hand or did it crash in the middle of your session?
<dilan> i accidently removed it
<powertool08> dilan: How did you accidentaly remove it?
<dilan> i've right clicked it & removed it
<powertool08> dilan: Ok, run "sudo aptitude reinstall kicker"
<powertool08> dilan: Let me know when that finishes running.
<dilan> i can't type my password
<sidney> can someone tell me if this is a proper command   sudo  /etc/fstab
<powertool08> sidney: No its not.
<powertool08> sidney: If you want to edit fstab the use sudo nano /etc/fstab
<powertool08> dilan: Is it rejecting the password or just not letting you type it?
<sidney> powertool08: thanks
<dilan> doesn't let me to type it
<powertool08> dilan: It doesn't show the characters or stars as you type. When it prompts for the password type it as usual, you won't see anything change though, then press enter.
<rhys> night guys
<rhys> im off for the night
<powertool08> Haha, but you just joined.
<rhys> :( i am just saying night
<rhys> :P
<powertool08> Ok, goodnight :)
<rhys> i have to get up in like 2 hours lolol
<rhys> goodnight powertool
<powertool08> That sucks, I have 6.
<rhys> heheh
<rhys> ill be back tommorrow cya soon
<powertool08> Ok, bye
<sidney> from where do i get the server name
<powertool08> What server name?
<sidney> powertool08: i need to add this line //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<powertool08> sidney: You were using samba right? //servername is the name of the computer you're trying to connect to, so whatever your XP/Vista machine is named, sharename would be the folder you're sharing on the Windows machine
<sidney> powertool08: thaaanks again
<powertool08> sidney: np
<sidney> powertool08: I think i need to purchase a good book any suggestions
<powertool08> sidney: Just a book in general or a book to learn something specific?
<xp-killer> help!i download a torent and azureus open it and azureus went in a language i dont understand look like japanees i tink
<powertool08> lol
<powertool08> Have any japanese reading friends?
<xp-killer> lol dont need that
<xp-killer> i just need someone who has azureus install
<xp-killer> to tell me where to go  to change the language
<xp-killer> u tool
<powertool08> xp-killer: I think the quickest solution might be to reinstall with "sudo aptitude reinstall azureus" in a terminal
<powertool08> I don't use azureus so I don't know the menu layout
<sidney> powertool08: i i'm not real sure where to start these websites are real general. They seem to be for people that already have a knowledge of linux commands and terms
<xp-killer> powertool08: then install it i can bear to lose my 3 gig download already past half way
<powertool08> sidney: What part do you not understand?
<powertool08> xp-killer: I'd do a google search, find out where it stores download pieces, move the file, reinstall, then move it back. Although I don't think it would overwrite that folder, just the program files
<xp-killer> no chances
<xp-killer> i rather ask google where to change the language
<powertool08> xp-killer: ok
<sidney> powertool08: is not the mountname the same as the share name? I read for an hour then it ask for something i never expected
<powertool08> sidney: No, the sharename is the folder you are sharing on your windows machine, the mountname is where you are mounting it locally
<sidney> i suppose it's looking for a paththe linux computer is the mount
<powertool08> sidney: Yes, the mountname can be anywhere on your local linux machine, you choose where you want it to show up, as long as the folder exists you shouldn't have any problems
<eigentard> test
<powertool08> !test | eigentard
<ubottu> eigentard: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<powertool08> :P
<resno> hello all again. i just cant put down the computer, i was intending to go all linux, but wine doesnt fully support my program.  is it possible to dual boot with xp and keep this current install?
<powertool08> resno: Yes, look at GParted, if the linux partition takes 100% of the disk you have to have some free space on the partition, shrink it, then create a new partition and install windows, then windows will overwrite grub so you have to reinstall grub and add windows to the boot list
<resno> powertool08: ok, thats what my question was focused on. i know windows can be a hog and wont play friendly.
<powertool08> resno: Windows prefers to be installed first and as the first partition on the disk, you can install it second and on other partitions, it just adds steps to the process
<resno> powertool08: yea, i wasnt intending to do it this way, but linux kinda took over the drive.
<powertool08> resno: lol, Linux knows what's best for you
<resno> but linux kinda ran over my windows install
<resno> powertool08: yea... i guess so
<powertool08> resno: Really? How did you install? wubi?
<resno> nah.. off a live cd.
<resno> powertool08: i messed up somewhere, i got an error msg and thought by going back it would fix it... nope
<powertool08> resno: Odd, I've never had that happen to me, although I don't normally do the 3 click do it all for me setup, I like to do a manual install and change partitions and mountpoints
<resno> powertool08: oh, it worked fine on my work computer, of course the one where iwanted to keep stuff it all blows up
<powertool08> resno: hmm, sorry.
<resno> powertool08: how do i go about installing grub?
<powertool08> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<resno> heh... simple enough
<resno> ok, thanks again powertool08 i am realling heading to bed now
<powertool08> resno: factoids are awesome when you know the right keyword. I've picked up a few over the months of being in channels
<powertool08> resno: Ok, goodnight
<joshua__> does anyone know anything about wallpaper tray?
<powertool08> What is wallpaper tray?
<joshua__> changes wallpaper automatically
<powertool08> joshua__: What's the problem with it?
<MisterFlibble> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<MisterFlibble> I'd recommend LILO because it's not retarded and can boot a XFS partition
<powertool08> lol
<powertool08> Most people don't use XFS though
<MisterFlibble> I don't believe GRUB will ever be fixed, it boots Ext3 and Ext4 and thats really all they care about
<zbyszek> hi folk
<joshua__> i downloaded the latest versiion
<joshua__> and i tried to compile it
<zbyszek> and...
<joshua__> and its not working
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: could you not make the boot partition ext and everything else XFS?
<joshua__> i ran the command ./configure
<zbyszek> as usual
<MisterFlibble> I gave up on GRUB after trying to use it once, it sees /boot on an XFS partition and all you get is "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB......." scrolling down the screen
<joshua__> and make install
<joshua__> and nothing
<MisterFlibble> powertool08: Yes, you can, and then you can mount / as XFS
<powertool08> joshua__: Its in the repos, just sudo apt-get wallpaper-tray and there's no need to compile
<MisterFlibble> but Ubuntu doesn't like to remove old kernels automatically, so that's why I usually tell people to use Ext3, cause Ubuntu will happily stockpile old Linux boot images til the partition fills up
<MisterFlibble> and then it gets a little cranky
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: true, I've got about 4 in mine right now, everytime I reboot I remember I should clean it up, then I don't do it immediately and forget
<MisterFlibble> I found that out at one point when Was using Edgy Eft and wondered where all my disk space was
<joshua__> that only gives me an older version
<joshua__> 4.4 or something
<MisterFlibble> turns out I had kernels from Dapper and Breezy too
<MisterFlibble> and every time I got a patch that installed a new kernel :P
<MisterFlibble> Ubuntu *really* needs to do what Fedora does, and rig it to only keep the active kernel and your last two before that
<powertool08> joshua__: Is there a feature you're wanting in the newest one that the repo version doesn't have? If the repo version does the job you need it for, I'd go that way because it will find updates eventually, when installing from source its up to you to remember to update it
<MisterFlibble> that way. the system cleans itself up and the user never needs to be any the wiser
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: I'd like that
<chris_> hello. after having used intrepid for a while, i have switched back to hardy on my dell xps m1530. i wanna go back to intrepid (nvidia has released new drivers, finally), but i used to sometimes get a blank display after start-up, sometimes it would beep (through the soundcard, not speakers!) terribly, then start or not (remain blank). sometimes it would also go blank, but the x server would work, while the consoles do not (i'm pretty sure
<chris_> they work, they are just not visible). has anybody ever experienced such a thing?
<MisterFlibble> powertool08: I set a CRON job to make a defragmentation pass on my main volume every day B-)
<MisterFlibble> CRON is really pretty nifty
<joshua__> how do i update?
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: awesome, but I thought you don't really need to defrag with journaling fs
<powertool08> joshua__: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<MisterFlibble> powertool08: Thats a myth, nobody ever bothered to write a defrag tool for Ext3, doesn't mean it doesn't fragment
<powertool08> joshua__: or you can go through the K menu and find adept updater if you prefer
<MisterFlibble> it fragments more slowly than something like NTFS, but it still gets slower after months or years
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: ahh
<MisterFlibble> powertool08: You can mount an Ext3 volume as Ext2 and run e2defrag, but it destroys the Ext3 journal
<MisterFlibble> They're making an e4defrag to take care of Ext4 volumes
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: so what happens when you destroy the journal? Will it rebuild on next boot?
<joshua__> im using gnome
<powertool08> joshua__: Oh, the aptitude command will still work, I forget what gnome named the updater, you can ask in #ubuntu if you want the gui
<insmod> anyone know if they solved the issue with ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. USB 1.1 WebCam -- it uses the zc3xx
<MisterFlibble> powertool08: You risk destroying all data on the volume
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: Excellent!
<MisterFlibble> so the de facto way to defrag Ext3 is to tar the partition and then make a new Ext3 file system (formatting)
<MisterFlibble> then untar everything from the backup
<MisterFlibble> lol
<powertool08> MisterFlibble: haha, well I don't think my /home is ext3, can't rememeber.... and I upgraded with hardy so I'm not too worried about fragmentation yet
<insmod> <MisterFlibble>no need to defrag in linux
<MisterFlibble> it's why I never use Ext3, it's disk management tools are a joke, Ext4 will fix that though
<joshua__> when i tried to install wallpapoz it got size mismatch error... what is that?
<MisterFlibble> Ext3 is painfully slow, and you can't defrag it
<powertool08> joshua__: I have no idea, I suggest google and #ubuntu, its typically more active than here.
<MisterFlibble> XFS is the best choice usually
<chris_> MisterFlibble: try reiserfs then. or jfs, xfs, etc.
<insmod> <MisterFlibble>no need to defrag in linux
<powertool08> LOL! reiserfs kills your wife though...
<MisterFlibble> Hans Resier is in prison for murdering his wife, JFS has one guy working on it part time
<MisterFlibble> insmod: Yeah tere is
<MisterFlibble> *there
<insmod> <MisterFlibble> ah no
<chris_> MisterFlibble: see, some conversations have to go a predefined path
<powertool08> chris_: http://valleywag.gawker.comhttp://valleywag.gawker.com/385449/murderer+developed-file-systems-introduce-new-features/385449/murderer+developed-file-systems-introduce-new-features
<MisterFlibble> That must be why there's a defrag utility that ships with Ext4
<MisterFlibble> and XFS
<chris_> who cares?
<insmod> MisterFlibble: I have been using it since 1996 and never had to
<chris_> you want a filesystem or what?
<insmod> MisterFlibble: that;s more for looks then anything
<powertool08> chris_: well regardless of the wife killing, theres a decent chance it won't be maintained as well as before the wife killing.
<MisterFlibble> chris_: I know there were some former Namesys employees maintaining Reiser4
<chris_> reiserfs is pretty well maintained i think
<insmod> MisterFlibble: dosen't do very much -- not noticeable
<MisterFlibble> you can use Reiser4 in Ubuntu, but you must patch the kernel
<chris_> reiser4 seems to be pretty stable, but patching the kernel can be a bitch
<MisterFlibble> every time you get an update :P
<chris_> that too
<MisterFlibble> or you can ignore Ubuntu kernels and jsut make your own with Reiser4 included from the kernel.org sources
<MisterFlibble> but no telling how that could go
<chris_> ther is a how-to on the forums for compiling your own kernel. it's pretty good
<MisterFlibble> Ubuntu doesn't even include most of the packages you need to build a kernel
<MisterFlibble> so you'd have to download like 200+ megs of packages to get the tools you need
<chris_> i'd doubt that
<MisterFlibble> the G++ package was like 50 megs all by itself
<chris_> ubuntu doesn't include almost anything to compile your own stuff by default. why should it?
<powertool08> chris_: in case you need it? what if you don't have access to the internet to download from the repos but need to compile something?
<MisterFlibble> chris_: Well, they have to stay on one 700 meg CD image, so that means they naturally have to triage things by what fits and what they need
<chris_> powertool08: get the dvd then. i think it's in there
<MisterFlibble> chris_: I did :)
<MisterFlibble> LiveCDs bother me, they have all kinds of crap you don't want, and miss lots of stuff you do
<MisterFlibble> but I believe they call that "sensible defaults", no two people want the same packages
<MisterFlibble> so they take their best guess at what most people want
<powertool08> Its against my argument of needing something in case you don't have internet, but I think that Ubuntu should have a net install (I haven't seen it if it does) like Arch, that way after the install you are 100% up to date and don't have to get all the updates since the cd was made.
<MisterFlibble> the LiveCD is pretty useless if you have a system without the Internet
<MisterFlibble> but you can go through packages.ubuntu.com on a system that does and store the packages on some kind of physical media
<hatoyu> svn: Malformed network data how can i fix the error
<chris_> you can also go and make an 'offline' update. if you have a portable device, that is
<hatoyu> the source server and at two city
<hatoyu> chris_: I can control the two computer and i wanto fix it and make it work correct
<chris_> hatoyu: sorry, can you brief me again, pls? what doesn't work?
<hatoyu> when svn co svn://xxx.xxx.xx.xx/ it's tell me the error svn: Malformed network data
<hatoyu> but in intranet the svn server work correct for long time
<hatoyu> now I goto another city use internet it's erro
<Q-collective> hey all
<Q-collective> I want to install koffice 2.0 beta 3 (I think the latest), but it isn't showing up in adept (I have unsupported updates checked)
<aftertaf> look on kubuntu.org for the post with the repos....
<Q-collective> sorry, what post?
<hatoyu> chris_: I fix it the svn port must 3690
<MisterFlibble> hmmm, kthesaurus understands dirty language too
<MisterFlibble> lmao
<MisterFlibble> lmfao
<chris_> hatoyu: cool
<Q-collective> could anyone help me?
<zbyszek> i don't think so
<zbyszek> help is not avaible
<zbyszek> just as usual
<zbyszek> life..
<Q-collective> yeah, figures
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> is there a page on kubuntu org news that men,tions koffice beta ?
<Q-collective> aftertaf: you mean http://www.kubuntu.org/koffice-2-beta-3 ?
<MisterFlibble> I had to force overwrite some files to get Koffice to install :P
<aftertaf> not sure :)
<aftertaf> http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=koffice+2.0+beta+3+kubuntu
<aftertaf> i love that function... So silly :)
<Q-collective> lol
<aftertaf> you need the intrepid backports in your sources.list
<MisterFlibble> what is Akonadi server?
<Q-collective> aftertaf: how to do that?
<aftertaf> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> better to sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup     first
<aftertaf> you know vim?
<aftertaf> if not replace by kate
<Q-collective> I prefer nano, but ok
<aftertaf> so, you have backports in there?
<Q-collective> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Q-collective> that one I think?
<Q-collective> ok
<Q-collective> installing
<Q-collective> thx
<Q-collective> :)
<aftertaf> without the -src
<aftertaf> sorry, being pointless on facebook also.... :D
<Q-collective> meh
<Q-collective> it worked
<Q-collective> :p
<aftertaf> :D
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded the packages "libssl0.9.8" and "openssl". Why does usn say "After a standard system upgrade you need to reboot your computer to effect the necessary changes"?
<Dr_Willis> i would think they are giving extra  emphisis to reboot.. due to the security nature of the upgrades.. abnd programs that may still be usiong the old versions
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i want to change the idle time of my monitor
<silv3r_m00n> where can i get the setting
<MisterFlibble> Christian emoticons for Kopete in the repo???
<MisterFlibble> I demand Flying Spaghetti Monster icons
<MisterFlibble> :P
<aftertaf> amen !
<DanWard> hey guys, how would you rebrand kubuntu?
<JohnAnderson> got a question
<JohnAnderson> whats the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu besides the desktop enviroment
<JohnFlux> DanWard: iirc, there are some scripts to rebrand debian
<JohnFlux> JohnAnderson: none
<JohnAnderson> okay cool
<JohnFlux> JohnAnderson: well, except whether kdm/gdm is installed
<JohnAnderson> ok
<DanWard> what would i look for ?
<JohnFlux> DanWard: google for 'rebranding debian' ?
<DanWard> it comes upwith debain to rebrand firefoz
<JohnFlux> heh
<DanWard> firefox
<DanWard> "Debian to rebrand FireFox"
<MisterFlibble> Can anyone recommend a decent ATI Radeon under $80?
<MisterFlibble> I'm looking to upgrade from an Nvidia Geforce 7650 GS
<MisterFlibble> I don't want to replace it with another Geoforce though
<MisterFlibble> I honestly know nothing about ATI's video cards, but after I saw that one of Nvidia's executives donated $10,000 to Yes On 8, I decided to never buy anything from them again
<kriox> hi people what goes wrong?
<kriox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102648/
<kriox> synaptic or adept do not work
<ActionParsnip> kriox: what if you run that coomand? have you ran the command it recommends?
<kriox> ok
<ActionParsnip> kriox: the system is telling you how to fix it
<kriox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102651/
<ActionParsnip> kriox: yu arent super user, you didnt use sudo
<FIcaBlok38> hello
<ActionParsnip> kriox: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> hi FIcaBlok38
<FIcaBlok38> is possible to set my ati radeon 9000
<kriox> sorry i do
<FIcaBlok38> to tv out
<ActionParsnip> kriox: if you did, the command would work. you need to put sudo at the eginning of the command for it to work
<FIcaBlok38> i want to watch movies on my tv
<ActionParsnip> FIcaBlok38: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22465
<MisterFlibble> Is it usual for a video card to need a connection to the power supply?
<ActionParsnip> MisterFlibble: if its powerful enough to warrant it yes
<ActionParsnip> !ot | MisterFlibble
<ubottu> MisterFlibble: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kriox> ActionParsnip: ok it seems it work again thanks man
<ActionParsnip> kriox: told you you didnt have sudo
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<ActionParsnip> kriox: the system tells you how to fix it, just read the screen
<kriox> ok
<ActionParsnip> FIcaBlok38: http://lilserenity.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/installing-ubuntu.pdf
<ActionParsnip> FIcaBlok38: page 24
<FIcaBlok38> ActionParsnip: tnx
<kriox> ActionParsnip: i try to install the java. jar 6 but it is not go well and interrupt the dowloading
<chriss_> salut ?
<chriss_> are you frensh ?
<ActionParsnip> !java | kriox
<ubottu> kriox: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<chriss_> please i search frensh help
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chriss_> thx you
<coubeatczech> hi, do you know how to change language in just one application? (konqueror)
<stdin> coubeatczech: KDE_LANG=<language-code> someKDEapp
<coubeatczech> thanks to standart input
<ActionParsnip> stdin: nice :D
<ActionParsnip> sounds like KD Lang haha
<Mamarok> does anybody know if I can install from a live CD on an external HD? Ubiquity doesn't see these HD, althought everything is mounted
<Mamarok> my internal HD died this morning :(
<Mamarok> or do I have to use an alternate CD?
<orbital_fox> Mamarok: you could possibly manually mount it?
<Rudd-O> for those who may be interested: http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mamarok> orbital_fox: the HDs are already mounted
<Mamarok> and I want to install *to* an external HD
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: yep, thats the guide you need
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: the cd also has the option of usb install
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: thx, will have a look, but the text is misleading :)
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mamarok> yep, but only seen on a second glance
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: read *all* text *all* the time
<MisterFlibble> Mamarok: If you have the money, a Solid State Drive is much more pleasant
<MisterFlibble> but who can afford those? :P
<ActionParsnip> stdin: hey all, how can I suggest factoids for ubottu please?
<Mamarok> MisterFlibble: I will buy a new laptop soon anyway, but I want to be able to work for now
<stdin> !bot | ActionParsnip, see usage information
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, see usage information: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> ty buddy
<Nasj> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Nasj> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<ActionParsnip> no edlin ;)
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<scorpion3> hi kan mir wer bei einem problem mit kubuntu 8.10 bezüglich der auflösung helfen?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Nasj> !kde4
<ubottu> kde4 is KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 |  4.2 Beta 2 packages http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 | Support in #kubuntu
<Nasj> how do you go from KDE 3.5 to KDE 4.x ?
<Nasj> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<Nasj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nasj> How do I upgrade my KDE3.5 to KDE4 ?
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: you can compile kde3.5 for intrepid
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<Nasj> thanks
<DS-Sleepin> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> i heard its posible to compile kubuntu from source and with cflags optimaztions too , is this true ?
<edgy> Hi, I want to try kde 4.2 beta, is it usable or is there any serious problems?
<orbital_fox> the kubuntu beta is not bad
<orbital_fox> im using it
<orbital_fox> they have added stuff and rectified issues
<edgy> orbital_fox: kmail is working properly?
<edgy> orbital_fox: I should add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main to sources, right?
<scorpion3> so, da bin ich wieder. kam die selbe fehlermeldung wie in der console
<orbital_fox> edgy yeah
<orbital_fox> edgy: by properly, what is you problem and ill tell you if its fixed
<edgy> orbital_fox: nothing specific but I have important data in my mails and hope the upgrade won't spoil it
<edgy> orbital_fox: I am now upgrading and would tell you if things are smooth ;)
<edgy> orbital_fox: whild dist-upgrading I see lots of 4.1 versions is this normal? e.g  kdelibs5-data 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<ActionParsnip> edgy: i thought it was pretty useless but lotsa people like it
<ActionParsnip> !neon | edgy
<ubottu> edgy: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<orbital_fox> edgy: i guess
<orbital_fox> i didnt have any probs
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I tried the neon packages but it didn't work for me. when I log there is two error messages of can't find widgets for folderview and plasma or something like that
<ActionParsnip> edgy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-beta-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Guest99122> hai =D
<Guest99122> lovely..
<Guest99122> how can i upgrade from kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 alpha 2?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I did exactly follow that link and i got the error I told you but now i am trying to install from kubuntu-experimental and hope that would work
<Nicekiwi9> help?
 * Nicekiwi9 twiddles his thumbs for s bit
<Nicekiwi9> how do i upgrade from kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 alpha 2?
<stdin> Nicekiwi9: ask in #ubuntu+1
<six_strung_out> Hi guys
<Nicekiwi9> i have.....
<six_strung_out> I'm using kubuntu and I can't install drivers for my NVidia card.
<Nicekiwi9> no one seems very talkitive ont hese channels =(
<martina__> nn    parlo  inglese
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<martina__> vvvg
<martina__> io  non  lo  so l'inglese
<martina__> è  pruttissimo
<martina__> è  bruttissimo
<eagles0513875> !info konstruct
<ubottu> Package konstruct does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !konstruct
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konstruct
<ingerashu> hi everyone
<eagles0513875> !hi | ingerashu
<ubottu> ingerashu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> hi ingerashu
<ingerashu> does anyone know how to install a webcam on ubuntu 8.10?
<eagles0513875> !info webcam
<ingerashu> i really need it
<ubottu> webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<eagles0513875> ingerashu never tried to be honest with you
<ingerashu> could you give me a link? :D
<ingerashu> i installed camorama,cheese....
<chriss_> #kubuntu_fr
<ingerashu> i works with cheese
<ingerashu> but if i run kopete
<ingerashu> and try to give someone my web
<ingerashu> is not working
<mm__> اهلا
<ingerashu> doing nothing
<chriss_> i search channel frensh for kubuntu
<eagles0513875> mm__ what language
<mm__> ar
<eagles0513875> !fr | chriss_
<ubottu> chriss_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> !ar | mm__
<ubottu> mm__: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ingerashu> eagles can you help me?
<chriss_> merci
<mm__> no one in #ubuntu-ar
<ingerashu> !ro | ingerashu
<ubottu> ingerashu, please see my private message
<eagles0513875> mm__ you can ask in here but in english
<mm__>  <eagles0513875>I do not know the English language
<eagles0513875> mm__ u have to be patient in that channel then
<yao_ziyuan> my gnome handles small-sized chinese characters better,
<yao_ziyuan> so i want to copy my gnome's fontconfig configuration for kde use.
<yao_ziyuan> how?
<eagles0513875> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mm__> <ubottu> I want the Arabic channel
<eagles0513875> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Pici> !sa | mm__
<ubottu> mm__: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<eagles0513875> ty Pici
<eagles0513875> Pici can i ask you a question unkubuntu related though in offtopic
<Pici> eagles0513875: sure
<flipflop> how do I get Network Manager to automatically activate a connection on startup?
<eagles0513875> flipflop is it wifi or wired
<flipflop> wifi
<flipflop> it works just fine, except I have to click the damn thing every time I log in..
<eagles0513875> i have been having issues with netowrk manager even picking up my network and this is a clean install
<eagles0513875> and if ur in range it should do it automatically
<flipflop> it doesn't do it automatically, and my wifi router is about 10 inches away
<eagles0513875> funny thing i have it worse off then u do it doesnt even find my wifi
<eagles0513875> normally it automatically saves the info just have ot choose the connection you want to connect 2
<flipflop> * sigh *
<DarkSmoke> sucky routers buy  a good brand!
<DarkSmoke> like, linksys
<flipflop> LMAO
<flipflop> if you call linksys a good brand...
<eagles0513875> i have a linksys
<eagles0513875> hey dark i send u an im on msn bro
<eagles0513875> i have 2 actually one in usa and one where i am right now her ein europe
<DarkSmoke> eagles0513875: yeah my bad was compiling kvirc4.0 qt4
<Nasj> hmm
<mm__> Can I register a special name?
<eagles0513875> !register | mm__
<ubottu> mm__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DarkSmoke> i never found one for sale in malta, but they are the most compatable with linux, since you can install linux in them :)
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke working on the amarok 2.0 svn so i can hack at it
<eagles0513875> i know where u can get one if your interrested
<Nasj> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 but now when i open firefox, the font of the menu is really small.  How do i change that ?
<DarkSmoke> eagles0513875: where?
<flipflop> dark, you're full of crap.
<DarkSmoke> flipflop: yep , and THC and Alcohol and much more
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke ill tell u on msn bro or in ubuntu-mt
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DarkSmoke> yo ActionParsnip
<DarkSmoke> sup dawg ;p
<ActionParsnip> nm man
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip O_o
<eagles0513875> im getting a weird issue with amarok svn O_o
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: wassup with it?
<DarkSmoke> hm, what your doing eagles0513875 with amarok?
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke trying out the svn ot hack away at it lol dunno what im trying to do exactly tbh
<eagles0513875> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull .. && make && make install do i need sudo in front
<DarkSmoke> cmake
<DarkSmoke> why not ccmake
<DarkSmoke> its way nicer
<eagles0513875> ask in amarok channel
<scorpion3> hallo. habe noch nen kleines problem. habe gerade aus der leiste unten das feld gelöscht wo die programme angezeigt werden. wie kriege ich die wieder? :-/
<eagles0513875> !de | scorpion3
<ubottu> scorpion3: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<scorpion3> sry
<CosimO> ciau
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: only infront of make install
<Nasj> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 but now when i open firefox, the font of the menu is really small.  How do i change that ?
<Nasj> hhm
<Nasj> adept manager font is also very small
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: can you be more specific than menu please
<chriss_> #ubuntu_fr
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: ahhhh, and in other apps too
<chriss_> ubuntu frensh channel ?
<Nasj> Well
<Nasj> in firefox
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip im still getting an error
<Pici> !fr | chriss_
<Nasj> everything except the pagfe im visiting is really small font
<ubottu> chriss_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: do them one at a time, see where its failing
<Nasj> so tools and such
<Nasj> is really small
<Nasj> adept ditto
<Nasj> verything every word in adept is tiny
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip this is the error i get CMake Error: Unable to open check cache file for write. /home/jonathan/Desktop/amarok/build/CMakeFiles/cmake.check_cache
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22821.html
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: do you have write access to that file?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why Konqueror scrolls down to a <td id="foo"> but not to a <tr id="foo"> when calling an URL ending in #foo?
<eagles0513875> user and group r both set to me
<ionut_> hi all
<ionut_> does anyone know how can i have a forum on my dekiwiki
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: if you boot to recovery root console and rename /home/<user name>/.kde then reboot and log in as you it may help
<ionut_> does exists an extension
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: it will default all your kde settings
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: if you gain nothing you can alwys rename back
<Nasj> wait
<Nasj> i found a solution i think
<Nasj> in thta thread
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> te firefox problem was DPI settings
<Kovert> can some  on tell me where to find the screen with the 8 box's to assign activity from the mouse in kde?
<Kovert> I know it is a poor discription
<Kovert> it is too easy to show a split view on a NET BOOK
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<resnostyle> hello all. i going to be use gparted to reinstall windows, question is should i partion it so i can transfer files between linux and windows
<MisterFlibble> hmmmm, Broadcom Wifi is pretty craptacular
<resnostyle> partion it a certain way.
<Kovert> resnostyle: you dont give enought info as to what you want to accomplish
<eagles0513875> MisterFlibble i have no problems with mine cept its 3 yrs old
<MisterFlibble> if I use Windows, I can get a signal three houses away, if I use Linux, I can barely get a signal from the bedroom to my living room
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/102747/
<resnostyle> Kovert: i have a current linux install, and i am going to install windows. in order to transfer files between the two oses, do i have create an extra partition?
<Kovert> resnostyle: there are many way to do this
<eagles0513875> resnostyle no
<eagles0513875> !ntfs3g | resnostyle
<ubottu> resnostyle: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eagles0513875> resnostyle is that what you are after
<resnostyle> eagles0513875: yes!
<Kovert> eagles0513875: he want to install windows
<eagles0513875> resnostyle do you have dule boot already
<eagles0513875> duel*
<Kovert> ithink best way is windoze on seperate drive
<resnostyle> eagles0513875: no. i dont have a dual boot yet.
<resnostyle> Kovert: this install is on a laptop.
<Kovert> ah
<eagles0513875> resnostyle install windows first but when u do make sure there is a 2nd partition and leave that empty then install linux
<Kovert> resnostyle: hope you have a huge hard drive
<resnostyle> Kovert: yea, i didnt intend to go back to windoze, but my program wont work right
<resnostyle> Kovert: its a 80 gb
<Kovert> resnostyle: you are going to be very tight
<eagles0513875> resnostyle do 40 windows and 40 linux
<eagles0513875> i have done it before that way on this laptop which is fully linux now and have had no issues
<Kovert> resnostyle: what about wine?
<eagles0513875> !wine | resnostyle
<Kovert> for the program that wont work?
<ubottu> resnostyle: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<resnostyle> Kovert: haha wine. spent all night getting it to work, and it didnt really work out
<eagles0513875> oh
<Kovert> resnostyle: B eer?
<resnostyle> Kovert: never heard of beer
<Kovert> we havent either :-)
<ionut_> hei
<ionut_> how can i have on my linux a theme like that of mac os x ?
<Kovert> whats the other windoze emu?
<Kovert> ionut_: google that! tghere is a lot on it
<ionut_> yes but i don't fine
<ionut_> find
<ionut_> can someone give me one
<ActionParsnip> Kovert: theres crossover office and cedega which are paid for software
<ionut_> or a link
<Kovert> So no one knows how to get to the window where the screen edge dialog is configed?
<ActionParsnip> Kovert: wine is pretty decent
<eagles0513875> ya i have used it for games no issues and even utorrent and ventrilo no issues
<Kovert> \J #KDE
<Kovert> yeah i know
<eagles0513875> Kovert u talking to me
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: ktorrent is quite similar to utorrent
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Kovert> eagles0513875: nope but if yiou know how to get to the screen edge configuration dialog I am
<eagles0513875> Kovert no i dont im fighting cmake for amarok and kvirc
<eagles0513875> :(
<Kovert> !cmake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmake
<eagles0513875> !info cmake
<ActionParsnip> !info cmake
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.0-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7325 kB, installed size 18668 kB
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.0-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7325 kB, installed size 18668 kB
<ActionParsnip> touche
<eagles0513875> lol ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> already have it installed
<eagles0513875> this is the error i keep getting with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/102747/
<Kovert> so we think a package ios missing
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> what package
<Kovert> looking
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> think i found what im missing
<Kovert> is the findkde.. in the right plkace
<Kovert> place
<mefisto__> could someone tell me if ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config exists? I renamed it but kaffeine doesn't seem to recreate a new one
<Kovert> mefisto__: need the entire path
<eagles0513875> Kovert i found what i was missing it was some dev pkgs
<mefisto__> Kovert: I gave the entire path: ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config
<eagles0513875> Kovert i gtg for now
<Kovert> eagles0513875: it all waays is good when  some one who has no idea looks with you
<eagles0513875> ill be back in 2 hrs to deal with this
<Kovert> tiklde is a folder name?
<Kovert> tilde
<Pici> ~ means your $HOME
<mefisto__> if you do: ls ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config it will list the file if it exists
<mefisto__> anyone else? does the file exist?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: let me check
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: andy@fileserver:~$ file ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config
<ActionParsnip> /home/andy/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config: ERROR: cannot open `/home/andy/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/xine-config' (No such file or directory)
<mefisto__> ok thanks ActionParsnip. must be an old config file no longer needed
<ActionParsnip> Kovert: ~/ is your home directory, its a shorthand, try it
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: how big is it
<mefisto__> 13.9 kb
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i'd leave it, you arent gaining anything
<mefisto__> well kaffeine was crashing whenever I tried to open kaffeine's xine settings. I tracked it down to that file. so I've renamed it and I'll keep it there, but kaffeine seems to be working normally without it
<ksa-24> وزطع
<ksa-24>  هع
<ksa-24> هع
<mefisto__> english ksa-24?
<Pici> !sa | ksa-24
<ubottu> ksa-24: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ksa-24> no one Saudi Arabia
<Pici> ksa-24: this channel is english only
<Zehava> I have a setup in my /var/www where index and portal are both in there at the same time.  How can I tell the server to start with portal.php instead of index.php so when peopel go to the site they get the portal first?
<ionut_> does anyone knows how can i install new extensions on dekiwiki
<ionut_> ?
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: symlink it
<Zehava> ActionParsnip I'm still fairly new to linux.  how would I do that?
<Zehava> sudo ln -s /var/www/portal.php
<Zehava> ?
<ionut_> who knows a software with which i can make a subtitle for a mouvie
<bartek_> ello
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: cd /var/www; sudo ln -s ./portal.php ./index.php
<ActionParsnip> Zehava: the files will appear identical but there is only 1 real file, the other is a link, if you edit te link in a text file the system will show you the text
<Zehava> Thanks a ton ActionParsnip got it!
<alessio_> buona sera
<michal_> michał
<Netziro> ciao
<Zehava> having trouble with my website again.  it was directing people to the index.php and I wanted portal.php to start first.  So I added the symlink to make the portal.php look like index.php and now I can't access the forum at all
<Zehava> when I click the link to go to index.php it still sends me back to portal.php
<trappist> Zehava: how do you even still have an index.php if there's a symlink there?
<Zehava> I have index.php and portal.php both real files inside the /var/www directory
<Zehava> I need the server to default to portal.php first instead of index.php
<trappist> what's the symlink?
<Zehava> it is right now ln -s ./portal.php ./index.php
<Zehava> so it defaults to portal now, but when I click the link to take me to index, it still goes back to portal
<trappist> that would make index.php a symlink not a real file
<Zehava> right so it wont' read the real file at all?
<trappist> you can't have a symlink and a real file of the same name in the same place at the same time
<trappist> not sure which you have, but based on how it's behaving it sounds like it's the symlink
<Zehava> yes it is
<Morydd> after upgrading to intrepid, digikam no longer launches when I connect my camera. Any ideas how to correct this?
<trappist> so, first you need an index.php :)
<Zehava> if I remove the ./index symlink completely it shows on the browser my files instead of showing the portal
<Zehava> I have an index.php
<Zehava> it's just in another sub directory
<trappist> but it's a symlink
<trappist> ah.
<Zehava> I want the ./portal to show up first
<trappist> then your link to index.php needs to point into that subdirectory
<trappist> like <a href="/foo/index.php">
<Zehava> right, but how do I get the server to show the protal.php still?
<Zehava> cause right now, with no symlink to index.php it just shows the file directory
<trappist> wait, symlink *to* index.php?
<trappist> by default, the server should look for a file (or symlink) called index.php... *in the requested directory*
<Zehava> I did this "sudo rm ./index.php
<trappist> so you'll get index.php (which points to portal.php) in your root directory, if that's what you're talking about, and if you have an index.php in a subdir called foo, that's what you should get if you go to http://yoursite/foo/
<Zehava> and now when I go to the url it shows me the file directory
<Zehava> okay I'll work on that, thanks
<trappist> well yeah.  that's what was taking you to portal.php.
<Netziro> u could make a index.php with Header linked on portal.php
<Netziro> 2 lines of code
<trappist> Netziro: yeah but that would generate additional requests, eat up additional bandwidth, make the page take longer to load
<tboxmy> how do i know whats the glibc2 version installed?
<jussi01> tboxmy: apt-cache policy package
<Zehava> I'm trying to find the real index.php right now
<Netziro> Yes, of course. but an header will forward request to new page... so the additional requests will be only on the first time
<Netziro> isn't an include :)
<tboxmy> jussi01: I tried but got W: Unable to locate package glibc2
<tboxmy> my apps need glibc 2.3.2 to run
<Zehava> well crud, I don't know what the old index.php pointed to
<Netziro> Zehava: show me the dir three of this site
<Zehava> how?
<Zehava> I cannot find the forum index.php page at all right now
<Zehava> now that I removed the index.php symlink that was originally here
<Netziro> are u sure old original index.php was a symlink or a real file?
<Zehava> probably a real file that I removed
<Zehava> not sure
<Zehava> if it was a real file my rm statment would have removed it, so I'm putting it back now
<Morydd> after upgrading to intrepid, digikam no longer launches when I connect my camera. Any ideas how to correct this?
<Zehava> so, once I have both portal.php and index.php the real files in the directory, how can I tell the server to default to portal.php instead of index.php?
<Netziro> index.php contains lines of code?
<Pici> Zehava: Like I said in #ubuntu, this is really an Apache issue that the folks in #apache should be able to help you with quickly.
<Zehava> yes, it is a real file, and right now, if I go to portal.php it still sends me to the index.php
<Zehava> pici they at apache told me to alter a file I don't even have
<Pici> Zehava: Which file?
<Zehava> .htaccess
<Netziro> u have to make it
<Zehava> I don't have that file inside this directory
<Pici> Zehava: You need to create that file.
<blauzahl> http://bugs.kde.org/180147 <---is this something typical or is it a problem on their side? ie what useful thing can i tell this person
<Pici> .htaccess files are optional
<Zehava> and I tried that, and I created one and it told me I didn't have access to index.php when I tried to go to my site in browser
<Zehava> okay I'll go try there some more, thanks for the help
<Netziro> u have to write in Options -Indexes -MultiViews -FollowSymlinks
<Netziro> and
<Netziro>     AllowOverride None
<Netziro>     Order allow,deny
<Netziro>     Allow from all
<Zehava> is it possible to remove a symlink without removing the file it's self if there is both?
<Zehava> never mind
<SlimeyPete> if it's a soft-link then just plain 'rm' will do it
<max06> ah, i think, it's right here :)
<max06> good evening
<max06> Is it possible to tell Dolphin that it must use the mount-option "nounix" when mounting smb-shares?
<max06> (Intrepid)
<Dr_willis> i dident think dolphin mounted  the smb shares.. it sort of browsed them
<Dr_willis> but i could be wrong.
<max06> hm... dolphin shows me up all possible shares
<max06> when i click them, it asks for username and password...
<Dr_willis> its showing the shares... but access one and check the 'mount' command in a terminal
<Dr_willis> accessing them is not always 'mounting' them.
<max06> but i need to pass the parameter "nounix" to the mount-command
<max06> I want to use a NAS
<max06> when a share is password-protected, smbclient crashes with an segmentation fault
<max06> i can use the share when i mount it with -o nounix
<george_> salut a tous
<veryhappy> hello
<veryhappy> i have a question
<veryhappy> i want to build a server from a pentium3
<veryhappy> it sounds mad but its not so bad if the server is slow
<veryhappy> i just have the question how can i make a minimal installation
<Dr_willis> a Pent 3 can be a ok file server.   There are server install disks at the ubuntu download sites..
<veryhappy> and should i use xdm as minimal gui?
<Dr_willis> or use a normal insatll. and just dont start up X.  if you want to occasinally go into X to congireu stuff you still have the option
<Dr_willis> xdm is a login manaager. its not the GUI itself. it uses X
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> sorry...
<veryhappy> by the way im a german but my english is good enough thank you
<veryhappy> but i want to know
<legodude> a p3 is more than fast enough
<Dr_willis> Theres a dozen + ubuntu variants that have minimal guis,  Crunchbang is one that comes with fluxbox, fluxbuntu is another.
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> i have just debian
<Dr_willis> You could always install/use a lighter desktop later.
<veryhappy> on the system
<veryhappy> but i needed avm
<veryhappy> stick for wlan
<veryhappy> and that runs only over ubuntu
<veryhappy> but ubuntu is a little bit slower on the pc as debian
<veryhappy> is that bad?
<legodude> a faster p3 should be able to easily saturate gigabit with pretty much any os
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> thank you if i have new questions i will ask you again
<veryhappy> thank you
<legodude> if you are ram constrained, only launch X when you need it
<veryhappy> perhaps i'll come back
<veryhappy> yes i will do
<veryhappy> su
<veryhappy> X
<veryhappy> right?
<veryhappy> or i say just sudo x
<veryhappy> ok see u later thx
<mamat_> hi, any ideas why qcad (which seems to use qt) does not show my default printer (shows other which i dont use, all other apps i've tried show all printers, but i dont use qt much) how could i go about debuging that?
<Dr_willis> ive not used qcad in years...
<Dr_willis> You are running qcad under gnome?
<omkar> hello guys
<Dr_willis> Hello
<mamat_> Dr_willis: yep
<omkar> i want to install vmware version 1.0.6 in Kubuntu 8.10 how to do it
<omkar> i have a tarball file
<omkar> hello Dr_willis i am the one who had the Vmlinuz file probs remember
<omkar> ?
<omkar> couple of days ago
<mamat_> untar the ball?
<mamat_> Dr_willis: google says i'm not the only one apparently
<omkar> but the probs is the kernel
<omkar> 2.6.27
<omkar> which is not supported by the vmware
<omkar> it says
<omkar> Execution aborted
<omkar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/102829/
<wesley> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/not_really_into_pokemon.png
<omkar> plz read it n tell me how can i run the VmWare 1.0.6 on the new kernel 2.6.27.8
<mamat_> Dr_willis: fixed by linking /var/.../printcap to /etc/printcap
<lovre> is there any physics computer simulation software for linux?? I would like to simulate some simple physics with rolling balls, and such simple stuff..
<omkar> can anyone solve the question for me?
<JontheEchidna> lovre: You might be interested in "step"
<wesley> Does Ubuntu has vacation? There isnt been any respons on my bugs
<JontheEchidna> I've not used step personally but it is a physics program
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/314914
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/314889
<lovre> JontheEchidna: ill look into it, thank you
<_Ju|ian> bonjour
<wesley> that are the bugs that still need to be looked at
<wesley> Yeah ive have been running osx and osx performaced flawless, but kwin not, it seems that there is a bug in xorg
<JontheEchidna> wesley: ubuntu sees the right device
<wesley> or Linux just uses the wrong drivers, because i hear most peopl using i810, but some intel gma´s are better then the other
<JontheEchidna> 945GC is the shortened name, with 82945G/GZ being the long name
<JontheEchidna> so your bug is about performance?
<wesley> yes
<wesley> if you look to the osx benchmark on the same machine, then you see cleary better performance, so i am wondering, can it be that there is a bug in xorg preventing that intel gma performance good
<wesley> or is it kwin ?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<JontheEchidna> is it slow with desktop effects off?
<wesley> the same performance in glx gears, but, ofcourse no repainting when desktop effects is switched off
<Dolo> my dvd drive now on linux doesnt seem to work
<Dolo> it reads as cd rom / blu ray re drive
<JontheEchidna> wesley: I'd change the title to something about the drivers being slow, and changing the package affected to xserver-xorg-video-intel
<wesley> what i see is that kwin needs to repaint the windows, so you see a sec or maby its a fraction of a sec a white screen, and then you see the sreeen
<JontheEchidna> bugs filed against plain "ubuntu" usually slip into the void of unlooked-at bugs
<wesley> oh okay, i usally tag with [ ]
<Dr_willis> kde4 is  slowly gettting improved on in the speed area. :)  testing out 4.2 now - and its definatly faster in that area
<borut> HALLLOOO
<wesley> but for example 4.000 is 4 fps ?
<wesley> bug 1 is still not fixed
<slow-motion> hi
<Zehava> how can I find out what version of apache I have?
<Zehava> got it
<wesley> where can i see on lauchpad on which bugs i commented and which i reported ?
<sehven> why cant i change my password
<sehven> T_T
<veryhappy> hello
<veryhappy> im back
<marek_> hi, how can i connect my laptop with my HSDPA phone via buetooth and knetworkmanager?
<veryhappy> which notebook do you have
<veryhappy> and which mobile
<marek_> i have ibm with internal BT
<marek_> and my mobile is samsung l76
<veryhappy> ok
<marek_> l760
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> i have this big problem
<marek_> i can send files, photos etc
<DarkSmoke> i installed the latest driver from nvidia website cause it fixes some anoying bugs but now im getting a very low resolution
<DarkSmoke> and i can't choose a higher one, any help plsss
<veryhappy> DarkSmoke: and you cant install a higher resolution?
<veryhappy> hmmm
<DarkSmoke> install? :O you mean.. choose
<veryhappy> DarkSmoke: if you remove your xserver
<veryhappy> and then reinstall?
<veryhappy> just a idea...
<DarkSmoke> what do you mean? removing xorG?
<veryhappy> no
<DarkSmoke> that would remove half of kubuntu cause of dependencies
<DarkSmoke> then what?
<DarkSmoke> :/
<marek_> DarkSmoke did you tried to use krandtray?
<veryhappy> first try to remove your xserver
<DarkSmoke> yep 640 is the highest marek_
<marek_> DarkSmoke usually i typed "sudo dpkg-reconfiure xserver-org"
<marek_> DarkSmoke usually i typed "sudo dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg"
<marek_> when having problem with Xserver
<veryhappy> marek_:
<veryhappy> marek_: how did you try to connect with hdspa?
<veryhappy> hsdpa
<veryhappy> sorry
<marek_> veryhappy i didnt tried at all
<veryhappy> well sorry
<veryhappy> my mistake
<veryhappy> you want to make it the first time, right?
<marek_> yup
<veryhappy> well sorry im a german :-D
<marek_> kein problem :)
<veryhappy> well you want to take which programs?
<veryhappy> knetworkmanager
<veryhappy> and bluetooth?
<marek_> i would like to have it on my knetworkmanager connections list
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> which version of ubuntu do you use marek_
<marek_> kubuntu 8.10
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> well now i understand hsdpa is umts right?
<marek_> yes
<marek_> umts = 3G, HSDPA = 3,5G veryhappy
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> well i didnt found any article sorry
<veryhappy> but im ready to help you
<veryhappy> if we going on step-by-step
<veryhappy> marek_: please come into a private chat
<sidney> what is the purpose of this 20 GB media drive
<Dolo> i looked around but havent found any awsers why my dvd drive is showing up as a cd rom / blu ray
<genii> Dolo: Can you pastebin result of command:    sudo lshw -C disk
<Dolo> *-cdrom
<Dolo>        description: DVD reader
<Dolo>        product: DVD-ROM SD-612
<Dolo>        vendor: SAMSUNG
<Dolo>        physical id: 0
<Dolo>        bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0
<Dolo>        logical name: /dev/cdrom1
<Dolo>        logical name: /dev/dvd1
<Dolo>        logical name: /dev/scd0
<Dolo>        logical name: /dev/sr0
<Dolo>        version: 0.5
<Dolo>        capabilities: removable audio dvd
<Dolo>        configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<jayhunold> !paste | Dolo
<ubottu> Dolo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dolo> ya i messed up
<Dolo> i know what paste bin is
<Dolo> wasnt thinking
<Dolo> sry
<khakane> WHO DARES TYPE MORE THAN ONE LINE ON IRC
<Dolo> lol
<Dolo> is there some way to change the driver?
<Dolo> update?
<Dolo> genii: ?
<Dr_willis> One dosent normally use 'drivers' for optical disks. they all sort of follow the standards
<genii> Dolo: Apologies on lag, work required me. Let me investigate this model to see if there is some known issue.
<Dr_willis> ti really dosent matter if it 'shows up' as somthing else. :)  Unless you dont like the different icons or whatever...  Or was there some bigger issue I missed?
 * Dr_willis scrolls up
<Dolo> cant use dvds on it
<Dolo> Showing up as cd rom / blu ray
<Dr_willis> 'showing up' is one  thing.. mounting it is another.. what exactly do you mean by 'showing up' ? Tried to mount the thing manually and access the files?
<Kuaera> I apologize for not lurking too long before asking, but I was wondering the status of the koffice-data-kde4 package bug [icons in wrong location]; I'd like to test KOffice 2 in Jaunty, so.
<genii> Dolo: I'm seeing references to this issue of not being able to read dvds (in Windows). The suggested fix in this case seems to be to upgrade the firmware
<hyper_ch> Kuaera: for jaunty see #ubuntu+1
<Kuaera> Understood
<Dolo> sry
<Dolo> but how do i do that exatcly?
<Dolo> the firmware?
<Dolo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
<Dr_willis> last time i had to update the firmware on a DVD+RW drive.. i just bought a new DVD+RW Drive. :)
<gabriel_> hello to all
<genii> Dr_willis: Me too, actually
<Dolo> how do u go about updating firm ware
<Dr_willis> You have tried to mount the thing manually?    sudo mount -t udf /dev/sdc0  /media/SOMEDIRTHATMUSTESIXT
<genii> Dolo: The method varies depending on the manufacturer and type of firmware update method they use
<Dolo> no but i tried right click mount
<Dr_willis> Dolo,  i would say the dvd manafacurers have some tool for that.. that is prlbery a windows only tool.. and i would try out other methods/livecds/ and so forth and prove its a firmare issue
<Dolo> well they have a driver update exe
<Dolo> would that work?
<Dr_willis> Dolo,  TRY it manually.. prove its a drive issue.. not just a quirk of the kde itnerface
<Dolo> 1 sec
<gabriel_> is good to install the KDE 4.2 ??
<Dr_willis> Trouble shotoing 101 - when in doubt.. fall down to the lower levels of the OS and  try it there. :)
<Dr_willis> Im using kde 4.2 now gabriel_  had a few issues with the install.. but it seems to be working ok
<sourcemaker> Will there a new beta between kde 4.2 beta2 and the final?
<gabriel_> cool Dr_willis i gone give a try
<gabriel_> I love KDE is so nice and don't have any issue
<Dr_willis> ive had lots of issues with kde4. :) i finally today decided to try it again
<Dr_willis> 4.2 is a vast improvement so far
<gabriel_> 4.1 is solid like a rock
<gabriel_> just don't install compiz or emeral and works great!!
<gabriel_> kwin efects are great
<gabriel_> brb
<genii> Dr_willis: This drive seems to be about 6-7 years old
<ubuntu_> hi
<Dr_willis> gabriel_,  i found kde 4.1 totally useless...
<Dr_willis> so sluggish on all my machines. and constantly crashing.. at least now ive gone an hr+ on 4.2 and no crashes so far
<ubuntu_> I have broken my vista master record while installing kubuntu to an external drive
<wesley> sourcemaker no next release is kde 4.2 rv
<Dr_willis> 4.2 still seems more sluggish then it should be.. But thats proberly in part to the nvidia/kde4 drivers
<ubuntu_> what can I do to fix it?
<Dr_willis> !fismbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fismbr
<Dr_willis> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sourcemaker> wesley: thanks
<ubuntu_> ubottu: not sure if your answer is for me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  depending on the version of windows you are using, and the cd's of windows you have.. theres various commands to restore the default windows MBR.
<wesley> Dr_willis as far as i know kde4.2 still has grapical issiues
<Dr_willis> read the GRUB links given above perhaps as a start.
<ubuntu_> I have lost the vista mbr and can't boot the computer, only with external drive attached
<Dr_willis> wesley,  yea - ive not seeing them as badly as in  4.1
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  be more clear - you mean you cant boot the pc withOUT the excernal drive attatched?
<wesley> Dr_willis thats true, but osx preforms beter on the same pc by me
<gabriel_> installing 4.2
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/314914
<Dr_willis> wesley,   Only OS-X i got here is on my OLD OLD imacDV, or in vmware :)
<wesley> Dr_willis i have it running on a intel atom 330 with 2 gb of memory
<Dr_willis> wesley,  i On a netbook?
<wesley> Dr_willis no a nettop
<Dr_willis> Been building up a Multi-Live-cd-thumbdrvie - for my Acer Aspire One  today. :) i got 4 live disrtos on it so far.
<ubuntu_> how can I recover the master boot record?
<Chris`> Hello I am experiencing issues with installing Kubuntu from a live iso partition. Atm I am running from the partition and I can mount the other partitions but "Install" cannot recognise the harddisk at all. It just returns blank info with no partitions or harddisks. How can I fix this?
<wesley> Dr_willis, acer one is ofcourse less powerfull then a atom 330
<wesley> but i doesnt ubuntu run on it then ?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu  runs on it. :)  been testing out all sorts of live disrtos
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: exactly
<ubuntu_> I'm desperate
<ubuntu_> is not my own computer
<Dr_willis> Geexbox, Puppy,  SliTaz, TinyCore
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  if you want windows to boot normally. Use your windows cd's and the proper  commands to fix the mbr/boot records.
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: I have tried everything on the windows side, but with no luck
<ubuntu_> Dr_willis: How can I do it on linux? at least be able to boot grub without the external drive
<Dr_willis> Then you dident do it right..  Ive restored the windows boot loader  a dozen times from varioyus windows cd's
<wesley> Dr_willis, ive installed on my nettop windows 7, so those atoms are fairly strong
<Dr_willis> To boot grub - you would need the grub files somewhere on the normal hard drive
<Dr_willis> ie; a /boot/ partition on the hard drive somewhere.
<Dr_willis> OR you dont install grub to the hd's mbr. but to the usb drives MBR and tellthe bios to boot that.. that way you leave windows alone
<Dr_willis> but the live-cd-installer can not do that. I think only the alternative installer cd can do that
<DarkSmoke> i updated kde4.2
<DarkSmoke> and the icon of kvirc became a question mark
<DarkSmoke> how can i change it ?
<ubuntu-dron> Good evening. Has the nvidia-driver-new been updated to 180.22 yet
<ubuntu-dron> ?
<jussi01> ubuntu-dron: no. in jaunty possibly...
<wesley> how can i see which driver my vga is using ?
<ubuntu-dron> thanx a lot
<Dr_willis> Hmm 4.2 seems to work 'better' with the desktop effects on for me. :)
<gabriel_> there is no screen savers on 4.2
<kai_> anybody know why vpnc needs admin rights to start?
<tictric> wesley: for example with KDE-Infozentrum
<gabriel_> 4.1 don't have any
<tictric> click on OpenGL
<Chrix98> evening!
<Chrix98> what's the login for the 8.04 Live Demo ?
<brian11111223323> .
<wesley> tictric what do you mean ?
<tictric> KDE-Infozentrum is an application that you can use
<wesley> okay
<tictric> to lookup things like that
<wesley> oh okay, sorry i didnt you you where answering my asking
<tictric> np
<kai_> anybody know why vpnc needs admin rights to start?
<Dr_willis> if its a system type service.. i would imagine it would need admin rights
<Dr_willis> !info vpnc
<kai_> its a normal vpn client even in windows a vpn client doesn't need admin rights
<kurumin_> ei
<kurumin> ei
<kurumin_> porra
<kurumin> hehehe
<wesley> tictric you know how to get those in konsole those details
<genii> !br | kurumin
<kurumin> yap
<kurumin> porra, acho que a última vez q conectei no irc ainda usava conexao discada
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> kurumin: eg:   /join #kubuntu-br    o     /join #ubuntu-br
<kurumin> tks
<Iraimbilanja> Hi. Any way I can use a 64bit Ibex CD to chainload and rescue a Windows system on a 32bit pc?
<Iraimbilanja> Mostly I want to get at a grub prompt, I guess
<wesley> genii kde info centrum says then my intel gma x3100 uses i915 driver ( 3 d part )
<tictric> wesley: you can also type: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tictric> provided you got 'less' installed
<tictric> that shows you everything
<gabriel_> nice!!!!
<gabriel_> 4.2 rocks the house
<Pici> less is installed by default iirc.
<wesley> how can i configure driver in kubuntu ?
<tictric> I always thought 'more' was the default
<tictric> wesley: what exactly do you want to do?
<Iraimbilanja> more is a dos app ;]
<wesley> tictric change the vga driver ( i could do that in kde3 )
<Dr_willis> more has beeb around on systems  for a LONG time. :)
<Dr_willis> I rember when 'less' was new and cutting edge
<gab3> will the alternate install CD allow me to select updated packages at install time?
<stdin> less is more :)
<stdin> gab3: it will let you do a network install, so yes
<tictric> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gab3> great....
<tictric> hope that helps wesley
<wesley> no i needed to know how to change the vga driver
<tictric> no, not really. What driver do you want to install then wesley
<wesley> i965
<wesley> kcontrol isnt anymore in 8.10
<genii> wesley: The i9xx drivers are int he package xserver-xorg-video-i810
<wesley> that package isnt installed default :s
<wesley> so how do i get my vga to use that driver?
<genii> wesley: First step would likely e to install the driver package.
<genii> *be
<serverin> how to join quakenets channel?
<kurumin_> ooooooooooooooooo
<wesley> genii i have
<brian11111223323> can someone run me though the steps of installing vmware after its extracted?
<serverin> how to join quakenets channel??
<brian11111223323> it seems to install everything but fails in the final stages
<jussi01> !repeat | serverin
<ubottu> serverin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<serverin> join irc.quakenet.org
<serverin> ?
<wesley> !discriminationoffguikde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tictric> wesley: now I found something for you :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<stdin> serverin: try /server irc.quakenet.org
<rob-_-> hi
<genii> CF007: You might want to ask specifically in #vmware
<rob-_-> Anyone have any ideas why Kubuntu is so laggy and jerky? draging windows switching programs etc? running on C2D 2ghz, 2gb ram, nVid8600GT
<wesley> the documentation of ubuntu is so userunfriendly for kubuntu users
<Guest41528> hola
<Guest41528> alguien sabe si existe algun canal irc de joomla?
<bazhang> Guest41528, #joomla
 * ildyakonov is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<gabriel_> looks great
<gabriel_> but i can not find the sound control
<stnormal> are there any drivers for intel video controllers?
<bazhang> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.4.1-1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 427 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<bazhang> stnormal, ^^
<stnormal> thanks
<anton_> hi all
<stnormal> darn, i already have those installed
<anton_> where is conf network in 8.10?
<WIZARDSLOVAK> hello people
<WIZARDSLOVAK> can i set up wireless connection if i am using live cd kubuntu on my notebook??
<EagleScreen> WIZARDSLOVAK yes you can
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well how
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i am tryng system settings but there is nothing about wireless connection
<bazhang> WIZARDSLOVAK, what wifi? usb or pci
<WIZARDSLOVAK> wifi
<evge> I have problems with subtitle in dragonplayer
<evge> it just can't active the menu link for .srt subtitle
<WIZARDSLOVAK> are there command for it?
<evge> anyone that could help with similar issue
<bazhang> WIZARDSLOVAK, yes
<bazhang> WIZARDSLOVAK, usb or pci
<gabriel_> the notifice icons is not working on KDE 4.2
<gabriel_> any one know how to solve it
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well laptotp has integrated atheron wireless card
<WIZARDSLOVAK> and my router has wifi
<WIZARDSLOVAK> with same laptop i am connected with xp
<WIZARDSLOVAK> now i want kubuntu to connect
<bazhang> WIZARDSLOVAK, what does ifconfig in terminal show
<bazhang> ie two entries or three
<bazhang> such as ath0
<WIZARDSLOVAK> ok its shows only "eth0" and "lo"
<bazhang> WIZARDSLOVAK, then it is not detecting the ath0
<bazhang> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WIZARDSLOVAK> well what should i do?
<bazhang> see above
<WIZARDSLOVAK> i am using usb version of kubuntu
<bazhang> wont matter afaik; is that live or persistent
<resnostyle> i know this is not the right venue, but i am caught between using kubuntu or going back to windows. windows since i web development and need phtoshop and software like dreameaver.
<bazhang> resnostyle, check the appdb for wine support of windows software or find alternatives native to linux
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<resnostyle> bazhang: yea, i ran it in wine but it hangs and is not quite right.
<stnormal> i get sound in kubuntu, but it doesn't work right
<resnostyle> stnormal: what do you mean?
<bazhang> resnostyle, no real need for dreamweaver; there are plenty of html makers native to linux
<stnormal> everything stutters and plays very slowl
<stnormal> slowly
<keymone> html makers suck, all of them
<bazhang> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<keymone> all except your hands ;)
<bazhang> gedit/kate
<resnostyle> bazhang: true. but my biggest concern is photoshop.
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<bazhang> resnostyle, cs2/3?
<resnostyle> and it didnt work right.
<resnostyle> cs4
<Guest41528> #joomla
<bazhang> not sure about that one, check appdb for more info
<resnostyle> bazhang: cs4. the newest one. support is spotty for it
<bazhang> Guest41528, /join #channel
<resnostyle> bazhang: it loads up but when i start doing stuff. it freezes.
<bazhang> resnostyle, then learn to live without or dual boot/vbox
<resnostyle> bazhang: LOL. fair enough.
<resnostyle> bazhang: vbox?
<resnostyle> bazhang: like vmware?
<bazhang> resnostyle, not sure how virtualbox does with 3d (likely no support)
<bazhang> resnostyle, yes; though more integrated with ubuntu now
<bazhang> ie in the repos and easy to install keep up to date :)
<stnormal> kubuntu is designed to automatically update when new drivers and that sort of thing are released, right?
<stnormal> or at least, it'll notify me automatically that updates are available?
<EagleScreen> yes
<stnormal> I think kubuntu hates my laptop... DVD drive, audio adapter and graphics adapter are all really buggy
<stnormal> but since it seems fine with my CPU and network adapter, I guess that's all I need.
<EagleScreen> stnormal bad luck
<EagleScreen> hardware support is improving with tha pass of time
<stnormal> yeah, I suppose I'll just have to hope support gets better in the future
<stnormal> that's what I figure
<EagleScreen> now only buy hardware compatible with Linux
<stnormal> I need linux for work, but it'd be nice not to have to boot into windows on this laptop
<EagleScreen> stnormal what is your laptop model
<stnormal> HP DV4-1114nr
<EagleScreen> stnormal any download nfor Linux in its web page
<stnormal> derp, i didn't even think of that
<stnormal> i feel ridiculous now
<stnormal> because I've been going the download site to check what components are actually in the lappy
<stnormal> doesn't look like they support linux
<EagleScreen> write HP support, and request support for Linux, it helps for manufacturers think in Linux
<EagleScreen> stnormal if your hardware is not working propertly, report it to Launchpad
<stnormal> should I "report a bug"?
<ingerashu> can anyone help installing my webcam under ubuntu 8.10?
<jacobw-uk> hi there, if install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage on my clean ubuntu install, will all the kde apps appear in the gnome menus and vice versa, i'm wanting to avoid that as not to confuse the other users of the computer
<stnormal> or is there a better place to report it?
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: a bug with kubuntu or kde?
<EagleScreen> ingerashu yes, report a different bug for each device hardware that is not working propertly
<jacobw-uk> if it a purely KDE bug, the you could report it to bugs.kde.org
<stnormal> jacob: EagleScreen recommended that I report that my hardware isn't working properly to launchpad
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: yes, it would be best to report that kind of bug to launchpad
<stnormal> if I have Kubuntu installed, is it possible to re-install kubuntu from scratch from within kubuntu?
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: it is likely that someone will see it and tell you the workaround/fix
<EagleScreen> stnormal also if you were more specific with your problems, may be you could obtain a better help, but report it anyway
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: have you started a thread requesting support on ubuntuforums.org or kubuntuforums.net?
<stnormal> maybe I'll start there.
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: it is probably possible, but it would be far far easier either to clean reinstall or try another route to fix your problem
<stnormal> I have a suspicion that something buggy happened with the install. Booting from the LiveCD had a ton of errors during the boot sequence, and maybe 3/4 of the times I loaded Kubuntu from the CD there was some sort of crash
<stnormal> and I could have sworn that one time that I booted from the liveCD, my audio actually worked fine
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: could be a badly burnt cd, if you burnt it too fast then errors can be written on the desk
<jacobw-uk> *disc
<stnormal> hmm
<bazhang> or corrupt iso
<bazhang> md5 the iso
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: thats entirely possible actually
<stnormal> i ran out of CDRs, I can use a DVD-r instead, can't I?
<bazhang> yep
<jacobw-uk> stnormal: yes
<stnormal> hmm, where do I find the hash to compare my ISO to?
<jacobw-uk> stnormal, er in the same directory as you downloaded the kubuntu iso usually
<jacobw-uk> be right back
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stnormal> well, I did the self-check on the liveCD, and it said everything was good
<stnormal> is that basically what it was doing there?
<stnormal> looks like my iso is good, I'll try reburning and see if that makes a difference
<stnormal> huh, no errors and a MUCH faster boot-up
<stnormal> I bet that CD was bad
<stnormal> didn't fix the audio, though...
<stnormal> if I do need to reinstall kubuntu, do I need to wipe the partition first?
<aeonoris> So I changed the owner of everything in my home folder to me, and now it seems that certain programs can't access their files.  Is there any effective way to fix this?
<eelriver> stnormal, No
<aeonoris> stnormal- i'm pretty sure a wipe is not needed
<stnormal> eh, nevermind, it doesn't look like the bad cd screwed anything up
<stnormal> I didn't get any of the read errors with the DVD, but nothing worked any different in the OS.
<stnormal> it did seem to boot almost as fast as the actual installation, which seems a bit weird
<eelriver> aeonoris, IWhat programs?
<edoceo> Does ubuntu have 'acroread' ?
<powertool08> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<powertool08> My guess is no
<edoceo> Turns out it's actually the Adobe version that runs on linux - how to tell the bot?
<powertool08> edoceo: and my guess was wrong
<aeonoris> Uh, yakuake and others, it's their configuration files
<powertool08> edoceo: sudo apt-get acroread will install it
<edoceo> I tried that but my system would not:  E: Package acroread has no installation candidate
<eelriver> aeonoris, You should be able to delete them (after backing up) then restart the program. They will make another config file with the correct permissions
<ole_> Hi kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 looks great, thanks!. But I have one question:  Is there a recommended way to install firfox on kubuntu 8.10?
<powertool08> edoceo: Looks like its not part of the official repo but in the mediabuntu one  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/06/23/install-adobe-acrobat-reader-812-on-ubuntu-804/
<JontheEchidna> ole_: sudo apt-get install firefox --no-install-recommends
<aeonoris> eelriver, but I would have to set anything I configured again, right?
<powertool08> JontheEchidna: I think its firefox-3.0, try typing firefox then <tab>
<JontheEchidna> powertool08: doesn't matter which one really, firefox depends on firefox-3.0
<JontheEchidna> ole_: you'll also probably want this theme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<eelriver> aeonoris, Yes, or look at the permissions of the new file, set the correct permissions on the backup and replace new .congi file with the back up
<ole_> aeonoris: thanks that really helped the dependencies, is there a recommended theme as well?
<powertool08> JontheEchidna: Oh sorry, I misread your comment
<eelriver> aeonoris, Does that make sense?
<aeonoris> ole_, wrong person.  try JontheEchidna
<aeonoris> eelriver, yeah, thanks.
<ole_> JontheEchidna: Thanks!
<draik> Hello all.
<rhys> hey powertool
<draik> I'm using Firefox 3.0.5. I don't know what is happening, but it keeps on sending/receiving https requests to Google. I don't have to even be at a Google site. I go to MySpace and it is still happening. It happens only in Firefox. Am I missing something.
<jota> hola
<kkathman> what could be causing my screen to go to "saver" mode and locked, when I have the screen saver set to like 2 hours. (it seems to go to saver mode about 15 minutes in)
<mefisto_> kkathman: could it be triggered by your hardware? monitor maybe?
<kkathman> mefisto_:  hmm well I am somewhat of a loss then, why it doesnt go to saver mode under Gnome on the same box?
<jussi01> kkathman: have you set you screen power management settings correctly?
<kkathman> jussi01:  they are in the default mode, i.e. power management is disabled
<jussi01> kkathman: system settings, display, power control
<jussi01> try explicitly disabling it
<kkathman> jussi01: ok thanks I'll try that
<jussi01> kkathman: and do let me know if it works
<kkathman> jussi01:  seems the highest you can set the power mgmt is 2 hours :(
<kkathman> but we'll see
<jussi01> kkathman: you cant set lower to disabled?
<kkathman> I can on the standby, but apparently not on the other two?
<dirk_> hi! does anybody try to import some address files to the addressbook in kontact? there is a small problem with the kategories :(
<jussi01> weird. maybe check the general power management settings also
<kkathman> jussi01:  well, now it seems to work :)
<kkathman> general power mgmt ?
<jussi01> kkathman: anyway, Im off to bed, leave me a message on how it goes
<Daisuke_Ido> kkathman and jussi01, neat
<dirk_> I can't choose a kategorie for the values which are outside my windows :(
<jussi01> kkathman: system settings advanced power management
<jussi01> kkathman: yeah, there are screen setting in that also
<kkathman> jussi01:  looks like this is the culprit
<Daisuke_Ido> does kde4 properly suspend yet?
<jussi01> kkathman: yeps, was just thinking that
<carolina> fgh
<genii> carolina: Yes, we see you
<aib> [   21.671583] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 180.22, but  this kernel module has the version 180.11.
<aib> 180.11 is the packaged nvidia driver
<aib> 180.22 is the one I built from source. how do I get rid of 180.11 ?
<steevy06> salut
<steevy06> ya t-il quelqu'un
<steevy06> ?
<steevy06> hello
<steevy06> ?
<steevy06> you are here ?
<steevy06> i am novice
<steevy06> in irc
<steevy06> satari
<steevy06> bonjourno
<steevy06> lol
<steevy06> ya quelqu'un ?
<Tm_T> !irc | steevy06
<ubottu> steevy06: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> steevy06: especially look the first url in there
<steevy06> ok
<steevy06> tanks
<KomiaPoika> is there a package to have screen savers other than blank screen with kde 4.0.3 in kubuntu8?
<Tm_T> wajig search screensaver  >> kscreensaver and kscreensaver-xsavers-extra
<KomiaPoika> are there packages to get kde 4.2 installed?
<Tm_T> for example
<Tm_T> KomiaPoika: see kubuntu.org for that
<carolina> hooolaaa
<steevy06> hello
<steevy06> ok
<steevy06> IM french
<Tm_T> !fr | steevy06
<ubottu> steevy06: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<steevy06> oki tanks !!
<steevy06> bye
<gab3> where can i find an i686 kernel for kubuntu?
<gab3> :-)
<Tm_T> gab3: generic
<gab3> optimized, i mean
<gab3> for i686
<OrbJinzo> compile it yourself.
<gab3> i could..
<genii> gab3: You could also use apt-build
<Tm_T> that's as optimised as you can get, unless you like only to get _your_ hardware supported alone
<Tm_T> gab3: prolly it's enough, as it's built in i686
<genii> The problem with custom kernels is you also lose all the precompiled drivers whic go along with that kernel.
<OrbJinzo> ^^
<OrbJinzo> also it takes a long time >_<
<genii> Yup
 * Tm_T sees no point to make another i686 kernel
<Tm_T> as generic is one
<OrbJinzo> The only reason i see is if you have more 3gigs of ram
<OrbJinzo> Kinda funny though i recently switched to a server based kernel
<KomiaPoika> how can i get kde 4.2 in kubuntu8
<OrbJinzo> look at the channel topic
<OrbJinzo> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Tm_T> indeed
 * OrbJinzo still thinks kde 4 sucks
<Tm_T> OrbJinzo: ok
<Tm_T> glad my 4.3-series is great
<OrbJinzo> is that SVN?
<Tm_T> indeed it is
<carolina> hello
<Tm_T> hi hi carolina
<OrbJinzo> hello
<OrbJinzo> how is 4.3
<Tm_T> good, good, some nice features added already
<Tm_T> some strings fixed etc
<OrbJinzo> the power manger bug fixed yet?
<OrbJinzo> causes X to crash.
<Tm_T> what power manager bug?
<OrbJinzo> its a bug with kde 4
<carolina> hi hi
<Szadek> were diid you got kde 4.3 ?
<Tm_T> OrbJinzo: never had bug
<OrbJinzo> he compiled it via SVN
<OrbJinzo> Well let me try to describe
<Tm_T> Szadek: it's not 4.3, but what will eventually be that
 * Szadek >> too lazy to compile looool
<carolina> i can not see java program, how can help me???
<Tm_T> !java | carolina
<ubottu> carolina: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<carolina> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
<Tm_T> carolina: or, install package kubuntu-restricted-formats
<OrbJinzo> it was mainly with laptops as you can see but would spit an error when you excuted a program and would cause X to crash with check battery state error.
<carolina> in konsole???
<OrbJinzo> ya
<carolina> wait
<Tm_T> carolina: in konsole, write "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<KomiaPoika> how can i upgrade from hardy to intrepid ... apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Tm_T> KomiaPoika: ^
<KomiaPoika> rgr
<OrbJinzo> haha bot does all the work'
<OrbJinzo> hello this is tech support.
<carolina> slowly, please, im speak spanish!!!
<OrbJinzo> have you tried turning it off and on?
<Tm_T> OrbJinzo: no, just lets us away from repeating stuff
<OrbJinzo> Tm_T tis joke
<Tm_T> I know
<steevy06> hello
<OrbJinzo> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Szadek> just a question - which irc client are you using right now ?
<Tm_T> irssi
<OrbJinzo> Im using konversation
<Szadek> im enjoying quassel =)
<OrbJinzo> quassel?
<Tm_T> Szadek: though, you perhaps shouldn't do polls here (:)
<Szadek> im not doing that , im just asking a question ....
<Tm_T> you kinda did =)
<Tm_T> anyway, nevermind, carry on etc
<OrbJinzo> heh
<Szadek> loool
<steevy06> hello, i search the french serveur please
<steevy06> i use ubuntu
<steevy06> tanks
<OrbJinzo> ! french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<steevy06> tanks
<OrbJinzo> !random
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random
<OrbJinzo> lol
<OrbJinzo> no random kick script
<OrbJinzo> hehe
<Tm_T> !bot > OrbJinzo
<ubottu> OrbJinzo, please see my private message
<OrbJinzo> aye thanks
<Szadek> amarok 2 plasma stuff , is there anyway to remove that ?? is kinda annoying and ocuppies lot's of space
<Szadek> =(
<Tm_T> Szadek: just drag it away
<Tm_T> I mean, drag other items to take space over it
<Szadek> yah but i dont want that space at all lool
<Szadek> i dont use any widgets there
<Tm_T> well then you reduce window size
<Szadek> its a sad solution that one
<Szadek> =/
<Tm_T> Szadek: bah, you don't get what I mean, and I fail to explain
<Tm_T> Szadek: those splitters in both side of the plasma view can be moved
<Szadek> i know
<Szadek> i do that already
<Tm_T> so, what's the problem?
<Szadek> but sometimes it shows again that space
<Szadek> i want to disable
<Szadek> to not have that space
<Tm_T> you can't IIRC
<armel> slt
<mooglinux> logged into the 4.2 beta, and things had been working good, but i am without sound in amarok.
<mooglinux> recieved an error message about my sound device not working
<mooglinux> pidgin does, however, make its notification noises. so somethings bugged out on me
<Tm_T> mooglinux: see your phonon settings
<mooglinux> where are those located? in multimedia under system settings?
<Tm_T> mooglinux: yes
<mooglinux> ok i have a number of output devices here. pulseaudio, esound, and three nvidia ones
<jacobw-uk> hi there, how do i uninstall all the dependencies of the kubuntu-desktop package?
<jacobw-uk> i don't think i can manage kde and gnome on the same system that computer illerates have to use also :s
<Dr_willis> so they pick what desktop to use at login.. whats so hard about that?
<KomiaPoika> jacobw-uk: so what GUI is for computer illiterates?
<Tm_T> !puregnome | jacobw-uk
<ubottu> jacobw-uk: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<jacobw-uk> KomiaPoika: well I've taught them to use GNOME and I don't want to confuse them *cough* irritate them *cough*
<Dr_willis> Theres too many handy kde apps to limit yourself to just gnome
<Dr_willis> set them up to use gnome by default and let them go at it..
<jacobw-uk> yeah for me there is. but for very basic users who already know how to use gnome thats not a significent factor to warrant time and effort into changing it
<Dr_willis> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<jacobw-uk> unfortunately kde and gnome menus have a habit of colliding.
<jacobw-uk> and also i want to start using the jaunty alphas on a seperate partition ;)
<mooglinux> under gnome you can edit the menus easily enough
<Dr_willis> You can never dumb things down enough, eventually the users have to put forth some effort and learn the tools they have.
<sd32> help, all  my entry fields in windows are half size,how can i get them back to normal?
<jacobw-uk> Dr_willis: yeah they can in the future if they want of their own accord
<bastid_raZor> using k3b i notice i'm missing some of the external programs k3b uses to work properly. eMovix is the only package or packages that would contain eMovix..
<Dr_willis> ive never had emovix actually work. :)
<Dr_willis> Not tried it in ages however
<jacobw-uk> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<bastid_raZor> Dr_willis; what is it for?
<Dr_willis> bastid_raZor,  it lets you make a bootable dvd I think that has an embeded movie player.
<Dr_willis> at least  i think thats what it did at one time
<keres> how do you do italicized text in konversation?'
<bastid_raZor> Dr_willis; okay. i won't be needing something like that. thanks.
<jacobw-uk> the one thing that really annoys me about gnome is the lack of a good clipboard system
<Dr_willis> never noticed. :)
<jacobw-uk> so annoying to close an app and its data disappear of the clipboard
<Dr_willis> i tend to install glipper/klipper
<Dr_willis> thats a spcific gnome bug from what i hear.
<jacobw-uk> Dr_willis: hmm if it is a bug its very long running one
<mooglinux> i reordered the sound devices and put one that does work at the top, but amarok still isnt giving me sound
<mooglinux> i tried closing and reopening amarok but that didnt do it. what gives?
<bastid_raZor> Dr_willis; considering i have all the rest it asks for, what else might i need to be able to burn mp3's to a cd? it claims it needs them to be in wave format.
<bastid_raZor> Dr_willis; i seem to remember in the past that i was able to just drag them down and it would convert them on the fly.. i may be mistake but i thought it was possible
<realmatt> is there a way to have my laptop speakers cut off when I plug in my headphones?  It works automatially in Vista but I can't seem to get it to work in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> For k3b? Theres some  addon you must install.. It used to be listed in the kubuntu faq page I recall.
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu-restricted-extras package may include the package
<bastid_raZor> thanks
<bastid_raZor> i run gnome and have ubuntu-restricted-extras .. would that be the same? i just have a few KDE apps i use since gnome lacks in a few places.
<mooglinux> ive got no sound in amarok, but i changed the order of sound devices to put working ones on top. i have sound in pidgin
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras have some overlap in what they install.. but each installs some stuff the other does not
<Dr_willis> I always install both - Since i use gnome and kde.
<bastid_raZor> okay, will do.
<bastid_raZor> the kubuntu-restricted-extras is the key. it now works fine. thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I got a little script of like 10-20 things i always install on a clean install :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras are like #1
<Dr_willis> brb
<mooglinux> im on the latest build of 4.2 and i logged in and got a message that my sound device didnt work. i switched to a different one in the settings but amarok is still not playing any sounds. pidgin, however, has worked the entire time (alert sounds)
<draik> I'm using Firefox 3.0.5. I don't know what is happening, but it keeps on sending/receiving https requests to Google. I don't have to even be at a Google site. I go to MySpace and it is still happening. It happens only in Firefox. Am I missing something?
<Dr_willis> ad images comming from google servers?
<Dr_willis> or google specific extensions
<Dr_willis> how are you even detecting that its doing this?
<khakane> if i already have a system loaded on a HD, and i want to add a 2nd hard drive and setup linux raid, is that possible? or will i need to reload server?
<Dr_willis> Depends on the raid setup i imagine
<Dr_willis> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<khakane> it will just be a RAID1
<khakane> but like i know it will change from like /dev/sda to /dev/md0 or whatever
<draik> Dr_willis: I don't even go to Google and it happens.
<draik> I used WireShark to check the connection.
<Dr_willis> google servers also serve up a lot of ad images.. and some sites  work with google to get ad/other stuff also.
<Dr_willis> so a image from bubba.com may be comming from google somewhere
<sidney> how do i add my audigy's listed in sound control but not in the terminal
<sidney> it's listed
<fcghjkl> i searching for fs like unionfs, but with writing feature (only whole file on partiton with most free of space (free space detecting automaticaly while writing file(s) ) ).
<fcghjkl> i need to union partitions like raid
<fcghjkl> without formatting and any other manipulations
<fcghjkl> and if hard drive disconnected by me,i want to see files on other computer
<fcghjkl> i found AuFS, but its something like toy...
<maxbaldwin> how do you clear Konqueror's cache like you do in firefox?
<maxbaldwin> personal data, visited sites, etc...
<joao_> alo som
<warlock2> to ubuntu 8.04 ltsp4 o ltsp5?
<warlock2> I can install ltsp with one ethernet?
<maxbaldwin> what do you mean 'one ethernet'?
<maxbaldwin> join #ubuntu
<bthompson> is there a way to remote desktop into kubuntu
<maxbaldwin> bthompson: krdc
<bthompson> maxbaldwin: what about having the ability to remote desktop into kubuntu
<maxbaldwin> that's the program to do it in.
<maxbaldwin> or just ssh in. :\
<bthompson> so there is nothing you have to setup..like in windows you have to check the box for allow remote desktop ability
<bthompson> i want to be able to remote into the machine im on..
<jussi01> !vnc | bthompson
<ubottu> bthompson: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rben13> hi
<rben13> For some reason, when I boot my Kubuntu DVD, I get a screen resolution that is unusable. My computer uses a nVidia 9800 GT graphics card
<rben13> Anyone got any ideas as to why?
<jussi01> rben13: err, unusable as in?
<rben13> Can't actually get to anything to click on
<jussi01> hrm
<bthompson> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<rben13> Wife just arrived and insists she be fed
<rben13> So I guess I'll revisit this later
<rben13> thanks for help
<bthompson> rr http://ppa.launchpad.net VERSION/main Packages 404 Not Found
<bthompson> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net VERSION/main Sources 404 Not Found
#kubuntu 2009-01-10
<bthompson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bthompson> i am adding those to sources.list
<bthompson> and its giving me 404
<bthompson> oh stupid me..
<bthompson> VERSION must be replaced..hehehe
<bthompson> what is 8.10 considered I tried Intrepid Ibex
<bthompson> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu Intrepid main
<bthompson> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu Intrepid main
<bthompson> This is not working for me..
<bthompson> im getting ...  Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<bthompson> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net Intrepid/main Packages 404 Not Found
<bthompson> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net Intrepid/main Sources 404 Not Found
<bthompson> anybody able to help me out with this..
<darkdelusions> bthompson: what was the question
<bthompson> im trying to install FreeNX
<bthompson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bthompson> following those directions
<bthompson> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu Intrepid main
<bthompson> 19:09 < bthompson> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu Intrepid main
<darkdelusions> what the issue your running into?
<bthompson> im getting ...  Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<bthompson> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net Intrepid/main Sources 404 Not Found
<bthompson> darkdelusions: any ideas?
<darkdelusions> Well the deb is sposed to go into your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<bthompson> i did that
<darkdelusions> kk
<bthompson> when i run apt-get install update i get the 404 errors
<darkdelusions> odd one sec let me try it
<darkdelusions> (i beeing meaing to install it anyways) :)
<darkdelusions> wow and excuse the bad typing there :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<bthompson> cool so we can get thsi working together..
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  is knetworkmanager *supposed* to be completely broken in 4.2 beta 2?
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: no?
<Daisuke_Ido> Tm_T: that's what i thought
<rob-_-> Daisuke_Ido: works on mine, just upgraded today
<Daisuke_Ido> but every time i attempt to configure wep, it crashes.
<rob-_-> tried a reboot?
<Daisuke_Ido> i would prefer to avoid one.
<bthompson> darkdelusions: what happened there
<darkdelusions> I annoyed the laptop goods and my keyboard stoped working
<darkdelusions> errr gods :)
<darkdelusions> it my bad typing skills
<darkdelusions> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey, i have other things i need to reboot for, so may as well
<Daisuke_Ido> be back in a few minutes
<rob-_-> you angered the typing gods :P
<darkdelusions> Ya that to :)
<carolina> español
<darkdelusions> my keyboard on my laptop randomly freaks out for some reason
<carolina> yyy
<bthompson> darkdelusions: that sucks....
<Bou> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Bou> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darkdelusions> bthompson: it worked for me add the following to your source.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu intrepid main
<bthompson> darkdelusions: any status on the sources.list
<darkdelusions> and deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu intrepid main
<bthompson> darkdelusions: it was lowercase i...i had capital I
<darkdelusions> They might be it :)
<bthompson> darkdelusions: thanks for the help
<darkdelusions> np :)
<bthompson> now on to finishing he install
<Daisuke_Ido> that was a pain
<Daisuke_Ido> it did eventually work
<Daisuke_Ido> but crashed twice before it would (after rebooting)
<bthompson> darkdelusions: did you ge this working /usr/NX/bin/nxclient &
<Daisuke_Ido> now the only problem is that it's ugly.
<darkdelusions> bthompson: one sec I kinda left it doing what it was doing and havent gone back to it :)
<darkdelusions> bthompson: did u install the NX client from the NoMachines website?
<Zehava> I need help with mysql and the mysql guys aren't answering.  I'm on kubuntu and I can't get outside users to be able to connect to my server
<darkdelusions> bthompson: you shouldnt have to use the /usr/NX/bin/nxclient & thats just a way to startup the client but its also in the menu
<darkdelusions> bthompson:  you get it working?
<vito_> how can i repair Vista MBR without installation cd?
<robbmunson> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> Zehava,  from what i recall the mysql configs can restricte what ip/s can access the server.  but thats about all i know on the topic. Im not sure what the default configs in ubuntu does
<robbmunson> vito_: i suggest grabbing the super grub disk
<Dr_willis> vito_,  track down a vista cd - or try the system-rescue live cd. it MIGHT have some tools to do it..  or perhasp at bootdisk,com  they may have some cds with tools
<Dr_willis> Gupergrub disk might have it also.
<darkdelusions> vito_:  I just had to do this and I used EasyBCD (in windows) and it did the job for me.
<vito_> i need vista & kubuntu, but i after error on vista i cannot restore vista.. on boot satrt grub and stops on error..
<darkdelusions> ahh ok
<vito_> and non don't start windows
<vito_> now
<darkdelusions> I thought u wanted to remove grub :) ignore me nothing to see here
<vito_> yes! i need to restore vista and after to install kubuntu (all again), but mi dvd restore don't work properly because don't remove grub
<darkdelusions> can you get into windows at all or no?
<vito_> no
<vito_> this is what i want
<darkdelusions> the link ubottu linked should help ya out
<darkdelusions> !fixmbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Frenchie41111> Hello
<Frenchie41111> Hello
<Frenchie41111> Ok Then No1 Reply
<vito_> tnxs i will try!
<darkdelusions> Frenchie41111: but but replying is hard :)
<OrbJinzo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frenchie41111> Lol
<OrbJinzo> what?
<OrbJinzo> i was checking something
<darkdelusions> ok time to install kde 4.2 beta2
<kandy> ya ti kkun de vivant icitte :þ
<darkdelusions> humm kde 4.2 is umm pretty
<Zehava> WOW, I'm being told in mysql channel that my problem is debian specific
<Zehava> I am trying to allow remote users to access my databases on a mysql server.  I follow the directions from mysql to comment out the bind-address line ni my my.cnf file
<Zehava> and when I try to restart the server I get these errors
<Zehava> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Zehava> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<RobertLaptop> Anyone setup commandIR under 8.10?
<amaro> preciso de ajuda minha internet nao navega
<legodude_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<legodude_> or port?
<six_strung_out> Hi all
<amaro> kubuntu 7.04
<six_strung_out> Can anyone help with a driver problem?
<amaro> no no! software is problem
<legodude_> amaro: ?
<legodude_> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amaro> i'am not speaking inglish
<six_strung_out> WTF??  My programs won't run!
<legodude_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<legodude_> six_strung_out: ??
 * legodude_ is terribly confused
<six_strung_out> Okay, if I click on Sudoku, for instance, it will show on my task bar, but the game will not actually run.
<six_strung_out> Further, I cannot seem to install proprietary drivers for my NVIDIA card.
<amaro> my internet no navegation!
<amaro> alguem fala portugues ou espanhol aqui?
<six_strung_out> legodude__ can you help me?
<six_strung_out> anom01y: can you help me?  I can't install NVIDIA drivers
<legodude__> with what?
<six_strung_out> And for some reason I can't get all programs to run.
<legodude__> my internet here is really terrible so I may drop
<six_strung_out> For instance GNUnet
<six_strung_out> Okay
<amaro> lo rato rueu la ropa de lo rei de roma!
<draik> I used WireShark to check my connection. Even if the page is empty (no open tabs or sites being viewed), Firefox is sending and receiving connections to Google via HTTPS. How can I stop this?
<xMopx> Hi - does the kubuntu alternative or livecd have the "Rescue a broken system" option still?
<maxmahem> xMopx: mine does, kubuntu alternative 8.1
<xMopx> Ok, thanks
<maxmahem> Question: I should be able to use Konquorer to click on irc:/ links on web-pages and have it open up the channel in conversation, correct? Only it doesn't seem to be working, I get a "protocol not supported IRC:" is there a configuration option I am missing?
<amaro> hello!
<OrbJinzo> hello thar
<amaro> how are you?
<OrbJinzo> fine
<BrianH> howdy howdy
<maxmahem> Just a note to those who for some reason may not have played around with Amarock. It is incredibly awesome. Nothing out there even comes close. Seriously.
<BigMike> ?????every day fsck starts up and says force check not check 29 times - how do I stop it ?????
<maxmahem> Did you let it complete?
<hoymkot> hi
<hoymkot> i want to uninstall wine, but i forget which way i used to install it
<hoymkot> is there a way that works for all cases?
<draik> hoymkot: sudo apt-get remove [packagename packagename2 ...]
<BrianH> hey quick question, anyone know I can setup qemu to boot from a USB drive?
<BrianH> I have kubuntu installed onto a usb thumbdrive I made with usb-creator, and it'd be faster if I just ran it through an emulator on my mac then this crappy PC
<hoymkot> uninstall successfully
<hoymkot> thank you very much draik
<six_strung_out> Hi guys..
<draik> hoymkot: You are welcome.
<six_strung_out> Can anybody help me install an NVIDIA driver?
<MisterFlibble> six_strung_out: The driver manager should offer you three drivers, use 177 unless your card is Geforce 5 or lower, then the 9x series covers the legacy cards
<six_strung_out> MisterFlibble: it does, but they won't activate.
<six_strung_out> Is there a command line command I can give?
<rambo298> any k3b users here?
<mister-tea-lapto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_2> so is it $unregistered or *root* that gets sent to > 'go play with your self channel'  ?
<_2> cause it's kind of stupid imo.
<[NetSkier> Why is there no help for ktorrent?
<[NetSkier> Why doesn't the ktorrent online manual exist?  The file or folder help:/ktorrent/index.html does not exist.
<_2> maybe because the ops ran every body off with the 'we hate root' policy ?   any way i'm not hanging around where i'm not wanted.
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; what are you trying to do with kTorrent that isn't working?
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, download fast.
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; did you forward the ports needed?
<[NetSkier> noaXess, because I could not find which ports were needed.  That is why I wanted to read the online manual.
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, because I could not find which ports were needed.  That is why I wanted to read the online manual.
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; you tell it which ports to use or use the plugin to forward them for you.
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, Please elaborate re the plugin.
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; UPnP plugin.
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, OK, I saw that but guessed it was a ms windows thing, so skipped it.
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; that is amazing to think something that off the wall.
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, well I am more creative than smart.  ;)
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; did that solve the problem you're having? torrenting isn't always fast regardless of having the setting correct or not.
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, Actually, statistically there are FAR more windows users than linux users, so why would it be surprising to have something specfic for windows in a router?
<bastid_raZor> [NetSkier; why would kubuntu have something for a different OS?
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, I saw this in my router configuration screen,not in Kubuntu.
<bastid_raZor> nevermind.
<Xpert> Hi i have a big problem with kde, someone can help me ?
<Xpert> me main pannel (down bar disapeared)
<Xpert> and now i ve added a new pannel but the itens minimized dont show anymore
<Xpert> which are the widgets i need put again
<Xpert> for appear the minimized items
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, I was confused because I saw that UPnP section in my router, and my mind was stuck on that.  I enabled the ktorrent UPnP plugin, and now have a non-zero upload speed, and things seem to be accelerating.
<devin_> when with kde4.2 be available ?
<devin_> will
<Xpert> nobody ?????
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, The missing ktorrent documentation was reported as a bug in November 2006, and people have been talking about it for two years.
<mister-tea-lapto> boring
<manish> I added a network calendar from gmail and since then thnderbird keeps on beeping for calendar alerts. Even when i try to dismiss all the messages it still does not respond and hangs the application. Please help
<[NetSkier> bastid_raZor, The ktorrent problem seems solved.  Thank you.
<manish> [NetSkier Please help me with this. I installed thunderbird yesterday and added my gmail Imap account.. I added a network calendar from gmail and since then thnderbird keeps on beeping for calendar alerts. Even when i try to dismiss all the messages it still does not respond and hangs the application. Please help
<yousef_> Will kde 3.5 ever be available for kubuntu 8.10??
<[NetSkier> manish, I would but I have no idea re your problem.
<manish> Thanks a Lot for listening. have a nice day
<[NetSkier> yousef_, My guess is NO, since folks are more likely to spend their effort making 4 work well.
<[NetSkier> yousef_, but one should never say "never".
<mister-tea-lapto> manish: try the mozilla forums
<yousef_> damn
<yousef_> i have kde4
<yousef_> *hate
<mister-tea-lapto> go back to 8.04
<yousef_> thats what i'm on now
<[NetSkier> mister-tea-lapto, What about reconfiguring 8.1 to run Gnome until KDE4 gets fixed?  Would not that be easier than reinstalling?
<mister-tea-lapto> maybe
<mister-tea-lapto> but he's still on 8.04
<yousef_> i guess im staying on 8.04 as long as i can
<[NetSkier> mister-tea-lapto, I am thinking about trying just that.  I have two KDE 4 systems.  One, KDE 4.1 runs pretty well, but I upgraded that one from 8.04 using the UN-approved method.  The other one runs KDE 4.2b2, and is totally screwed, and was upgraded using the PREFERRED method.  Preferred by WHOM I wonder, not by me.
<[NetSkier> yousef_, YOu can stay on it for at least a couple of more years.
<RobertLaptop> Kde 4.1 is getting closer to replacing 3.5.  But I am staying with 8.04 until 4.x is as usable as 3.5
<mister-tea-lapto> me too
<yousef_> nice
<mister-tea-lapto> my 8.04 3.5.10 works great
<mister-tea-lapto> if I wanted problems I'd go back to windoze
<RobertLaptop> I still run 4.1 from time to time for testing virtualbox
<leo> a
<mister-tea-lapto> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<RobertLaptop> Last time I ran 4.1.x it has two major issue left.  1 rendor windows.  It seems to have issues rendor windows.  I have seen in under both fedora and kubuntu on both nvidia opensource, closesourced and Intel video cards.  2nd is you can't configure you task bar that makes switching tasks much harder.
<yousef_> 4.1 has too much crap in the system tray
<yousef_> plus useless widjets like vista
<yousef_> *widgets
<SilentDis> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<SilentDis> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<oem> Oiii
<Naahh> Oiee
<Naahh> oii
<pjammer> !dingo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dingo
<pjammer> !ruby on rails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby on rails
<sonic> Using kde 4.2 beta2, I still dont have access to the kde4 k3b or konversation. Why is that?  Opensuse I know uses the never versions.  Are they still in kde playgroud?
<sonic> NetSkier: if you are not afraid to lose your settings and such, sometimes a good "rm -rf .kde"  (from a terminal login so kde doesnt resave the bad configs on logout)  can sort out alot of issues after a big kde upgrade. A fresh set of configs might clean kde4 up for you
<sonic> [NetSkier  ^^^
<sonic> Im using kde4.2 beta2 and outside of a few minor bugs (dolphin crashes on moving files/folders sometimes) Im finding it very usable
 * pjammer will fool around with his kubuntu laptop tomorrow.
<[NetSkier> sonic, I just returned.  What the heck.  I will try your suggestion.
<[NetSkier> sonic, I deleted both .kde and .kde4, and things got a little better, but the system is still not usefully usable.  Thanks for the idea.
<DarkriftX> does anyone know what causes kde to detect my usb storage devices and add them to my desktop for easy mounting? (mine only works about 20% of the time and im trying to figure out why/fix it)
<dr_willis> I thought kde4 had some little plasmaioid thing in the panel that did that.. not the desktop..
<angeline> how can to use Wireless network? I'm 1st time user
<angeline> How to use *
<dr_willis> use that restricted-driver tool to be sure the drivers are installed.. then if that works...  ther shold be some network-manager icon on the panel to configure the thing
<angeline> hmm.. Thanks for ur information
<angeline> but I'll try
<angeline> now I'm using wired...
<dr_willis> thats good.. at least you have wired to download the needed wireelss drivers
<dr_willis>  !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<angeline> thanks
<angeline> But I am using Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu ... Is that the same?
<dr_willis> pretty much the same
<dr_willis> use restricted-manager tool to install drivers.. use network-manager tool to connect
<angeline> ok
<angeline> thanks
<angeline> :)
<angeline> Thanks a lot!!! I'm appreciate it
<ahmed> hi
<raj> any1 der
<Baz_> hi, i installed "Windows Wireless Driver" (ndiswrapper i think) and borked up my wireless driver... I used the program to try and remove the driver, then i uninstalled the program itself but my wireless card is still not being detected... how do I revert back to the default working driver that was there right after installation??
<sophia_sh> Hello everyone, your help is needed. I am a newbie O:-) to kubuntu and did that horrible thing again (updating wihthout thinking!). I was running Kubuntu on my Thinkpad x31 and startet an allover upgrade with an unsecure connection (wlan), it did not complete and now i am in a mess. Alll i get from my computer now is "welcome to xix" but i can't type my pw in. Ii visited the console and tried the standard-procedure "apt-get auto-upgrade a
<lenin> hola alguien habla español necesito instalar  beril en kubuntu y no tengo idea de como hacerlo post primera ves que toco linux
<bindaas> what is the default power manager for kubuntu ?
<bindaas> kpowersave?
<DarkSmoke> hey
<DarkSmoke> somebody is able to compile gspca?
<SilentDis> stupid question of the day... my DNS is automatically configured, how do i show what it is?
<SilentDis> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<uga> SilentDis: I guess you mean your IP?
<uga> or your domain name
<SilentDis> no, i want the IPs of my DNS servers that are in use right now
<uga> ah
<SilentDis> I can pull my IP from ifconfig easily enough
<uga> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<SilentDis> thanks!
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I have a big problem with my boot partition
<ubuntu> I have installed kubuntu to an external drive
<ubuntu> and now, at boot time, my computer needs the external drive
<ubuntu> because grub fails with error code 17
<kaist> hiya
<kaist> I wanna make a script that checks the access times of all the files in a folder and trashes those that haven't been accessed for 60 days
<kaist> what commands would I use for such a thing?
<olskolirc> so you want us to write you a whole script is that correct kaist ?
<kaist> nope
<kaist> just need to know the command that gives access time info that would be usable in a script
<kaist> not ls -l
<kaist> nvm, found it myself
<olskolirc> what is it?
<olskolirc> kaist,
<kaist> olskolirc: seems like "stat" would do it, but I'm still checking it out
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why Konqueror scrolls down to a <td id="foo"> but not to a <tr id="foo"> when calling an URL ending in #foo?
<olskolirc> kaist,  you might want to ask this in #bash since you are talking about scripting
<kaist> found all the pieces
<fjellrev1> anyone good at remote desktop?I get error cannot connect to host bla bla,connection refused. but the thing is that I have an ftp server on it and that I can access?
<kaist> stat [file]  -c %X to print the file access time in seconds since the epoch, date +%s to display the current time in seconds since the epoch. compare to see if date is 60 days greater than stat, and delete if so
<cstoner> * hope it's not running around 2038 *
<zer0o> hi guys trying to disconnect an ipod from kubuntu hardy (kde3.5.2) and it says "kde mediamanager is not running"
<zer0o> help
 * DS-Out is away: out
<downhill_> where can I find the early 2004 and 2005 releases of Kubuntu (ISOs)?
<downhill_> they aren't mirrored anymore :/
<bazhang> downhill_, which ones
<downhill_> weren't there releases back in 2004 and 2005?
<downhill_> 6.06 is the oldest I can find.
<bazhang> downhill_, why would you want an eol release
<downhill_> I'd rather not answer that. It's not relevant to the question anyway.
<bazhang> downhill_, well if it is end of life it is totally unsupported, and will get zero security upgrades or bug fixes
<downhill_> bazhang; I've been using Linux since ~1999. I know. I'm just asking a simple question. If you care to say something relevant, that'd be great...
<downhill_> this channel is always so unhelpful.
<bazhang> downhill_, which specific release
<downhill_> I already answered that twice. You're on ignore.
<m4v> downhill_: try torrents, or other p2p software, as bazhang say, those releases are unsupported.
<fjellrev1> downhill_: this what you looking for http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/    or   http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/6.06/  ??
<downhill_> fjellrev1; the first one, yes! thank you =D
<downhill_> very much.
<fjellrev1> hey!!newbie fixes!! :D
<Tm_T> downhill_: FYI, you should check your attitude, we all do our best, son
<downhill_> I wonder if the ignore list has a limit.
<downhill_> thanks again fjellrev1 ^_^
<fjellrev1> perhaps someone could tell me where Ktorrent is located so I can fix firefox to run torrents instead of downloading
<Tm_T> fjellrev1: open konsole and run "which ktorrent"
<Tm_T> fjellrev1: should tell where your one is
<fjellrev1> aaaaahaaaaa :) thank you very much
<Tm_T> np
<downhill_> fjellrev1; http://masterdownhillgames.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-firefox-and-mimetypes.html <-- even better
<blackflag> Hello all :) I have a quad-core a 2GHz. When I have a look cat /proc/cpuinfo there a 8 cpu's shown each with  1GHz. How could this be?
<fjellrev1> downhill_: what is xdg anyways?
<downhill_> fjellrev1; a freedesktop.org way to provide a D/E-neutral way of opening files.
<Tm_T> blackflag: hyperthreading I guess
<downhill_> er, well, xdg-open is
<downhill_> blackflag; Intel i7?
<blackflag> no its an AMD
<downhill_> hmm, well the 1ghz is due to Cool'n'Quiet
<downhill_> I dunno why it shows 8. Are you running a new Deneb core (Phenom II) or just the Agena core (Phenom I)?
<blackflag> Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2350
<downhill_> ooooh D) Neither haha
<downhill_> I have no idea, honestly. the Barcelonas didn't have any multithreading-per-core features (like HyperThreading)... so...
<blackflag> okay, thanks! Its a Dell machine. Then I will go and ask them... :)
<downhill_> somehow I doubt they'll know haha. good luck ;)
<Thor> short question: is that possible to write movie dvd (video_ts and audio_ts) with k3b ?
<downhill_> you betcha.
<fjellrev1> downhill_: Perhaps you know how to fix my firefox from crashing unexpectedly all the time without warning or error,or even better,making flash actually work ALL the time in konqueror?
<downhill_> fjellrev1; wouldn't know squat about konq, I don't like it or use it. Are you running a lot of addons in Firefox?
<downhill_> or any, for that matter.
<fjellrev1> downhill_:  only language packs,ubuntu pack,flash and vlc plug in
<downhill_> damn, that's pretty much what I use (except lang packs)
<downhill_> you could run an strace if your compy can handle it
<fjellrev1> strace?
<downhill_> like... strace firefox | tail -n 100 -f
<downhill_> stack trace
<fjellrev1> okay.i will try
<dragonrider8> hello
<downhill_> dunno how helpful that'll be tho...
<fjellrev1> hehe,well loads of stuff happened,is there anything in particular I should be on a look out for?
<dragonrider8> is there a release for kubuntu 8.10 alternate power pc ps3 ?
<dragonrider8> i only found for ubuntu
<downhill_> fjellrev1; you also might want to try disabling the gtk/qt theme changing mechanism (whatever the name is...), it's in systemsettings > appearance > GTK Style or whatever
<downhill_> fjellrev1; did it crash yet?
<fjellrev1> downhill_: not yet,but I guess I'll just have to wait for it,but the wierd thing is that allthough it crashes I can still to restore previous session and nothing bad happens :/
<downhill_> interesting
<christophe> #ubuntu-fr
<downhill_> don't mean to sound like a prick, but lots of people complain about firefox on windows crashing like that and it only happens like a handful of times a year for me >.<
<downhill_> same on Linux >.<
<fjellrev1> heh,catch your drift,but the thing is that this happens atleast two-three times a day.I have been a slow progressing newb for years now so I am very comfertable with ignoring bugs and crashes :) this one though is appearing too much
<downhill_> dragonrider8; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<downhill_> dragonrider8; http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/ doesn't look like it. :/
<dragonrider8> yes , i have sawn that ...
<downhill_> looks like works' being done on Jaunty tho.
<downhill_> yeah
<dragonrider8> it was only available few days ago ...
<dustrial> does this mean i cant use my KDE3? anymore?=> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<downhill_> dustrial; yep.
<dustrial> :( thx
<dustrial> kde4 is reliable fun right now?
<downhill_> 4.2 brings a mass of features, bug fixes and other goodies. You'll be good :)
<dustrial> and i still can run kde3 apps if i need to?
<downhill_> only if they're in the repository. For example, 8.10 comes with Amarok 1.x.
<downhill_> you can always compile them if you choose.
<dustrial> :) the damn problem with this linux OS is, i dont know where the work is in... 1000 little workarounds...  but thanks, i try the trick... =)
<downhill_> dustrial; KDE4 is a major version upgrade. unlike Windows, it doesn't have a lot of compatibility layers and blah blah blah. they just re-write or port the old apps to work with the new libraries. it's a different way of doing things, and it's usually at the expense of the user. but then, name an OS that has a nicer desktop shell than KDE4 ;)
<downhill_> it's give and take.
<downhill_> try to think of KDE4 and KDE3 as 2 separate products ;)
<dustrial> yeah i see that
<downhill_> ah yeah, word.
<dustrial> i was just thinking of kde4 as u stable and kde3 as my productive home
<dustrial> had major drbl with kde4.2 and removed it from my system
<downhill_> 4.2 will probably change your mind on that ;) let's hope anyway, eh? :)
<downhill_> it's not done yet...
<downhill_> RC1 is due out very soon
<dustrial> yeah... i really wanted to keep 8.04, because of longterm soupport, but my hardware is pretty new and i hope i can use more of my stuff with 8.10
<downhill_> I think yearly updates work best.
<dustrial> ^^
<dustrial> i have to reconnect cu and thx
<Tycho451> Hi everybody, I installed the libc6-i686 upgrade that came up last night (~10h ago), which failed and now I can't boot. chroot from a rescue cd brings a segmentation fault and the forums are down :(
<Tycho451> Can anybody here help me or point me in the right direction?
<ksa-24> اهلا
<ksa-24> ??????????????????
<StR|Sangreal> hola! please how can i install ooo3 sk onto my kubuntu?
<dr_willis> !ooo3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo3
<StR|Sangreal> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<dr_willis> From what i gather.. ooo3.. can cause issues.. but theres supposed to be some PPA or other repos for it.
<dr_willis> i wouldnet mess with it - unless you really really really needed oooo3
<StR|Sangreal> well my company works with ooxml :(
<ksa-24> ؟\
<StR|Sangreal> ooxml is the native MSO13 format (docx, xlsx...)
<StR|Sangreal> and afaik there is no support for those on 241 or is it?
<dr_willis> Theres a few too many buzzwords/anacroms/tech terms in that last sentance or 2... :)
<dr_willis> ive no idea.  on what it has..
<dr_willis> i do know that oo03 has caused some issues in  kde4 - from what people ive seen in here asking about problems after installing it.
<StR|Sangreal> ooxml is a new closed source microsoft markup code which is probably not supported in openoffice.org 2.41
<StR|Sangreal> but as my company used mso13 and hence most of documents are in docx, xlsx or so, i need ooxml support onto my kubuntu
<StR|Sangreal> not necessarily ooo3, but i dont know any sollution
<StR|Sangreal> (ooxml sux i know, but what else can i do?)
<StR|Sangreal> except that, a simple question: how can i add files into my amarok collection?!
<yusuf_> StR|Sangreal: http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=3363
<yusuf_> using open office 3 on kubuntu
<yusuf_> followed the intructions on that web page
<StR|Sangreal> i would prefer slovak mutation if possible
<StR|Sangreal> any idea how to install sk ooo3 mutation?
<StR|Sangreal> cuz the provided source is for US one
<pidus> is there anyway that i could get back the 'desktop' button in kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.1...or some shorter way to get to desktop rather than minimising all the open windows?
<JontheEchidna> pidus: there's the show desktop widget
<JontheEchidna> just drag it from the add widgets window to the very edge of the panel. (It's much easier to drag things to the panel in 4.2)
<StR|Sangreal> y
<pidus> JontheEchidna: cool! thanks...also do you know..why don't i see the top menu(including the file menu) in many applications such a amarok
<StR|Sangreal> pls how can i add files onto amarok library?
<StR|Sangreal> pidus: try alt F3 > advanced settings > uncheck no border
<StR|Sangreal> (must be above the window with the cursor of course)
<pidus> its already unchecked
<StR|Sangreal> no clue then
<StR|Sangreal> how can i add files into the library please?
<pidus> do u explicitly want to add a specific file or a folder containing files?
<pidus> ahh! my top menu just doesn't show in amarok..
<StR|Sangreal> folder
<pidus> go to settings->collection and select the folders you wish for it to scan and select "rescan collection"
<ksa-24> الوووووووووو
<pidus> in my case i no longer see the settings menu :-(
<StR|Sangreal> how can i configure my multimedia keys for play, stop, backward, forward, open to work in amarok?
<StR|Sangreal> ok, already solved
<StR|Sangreal> but it is buggy: i cannot force the play/pause button to change its meaning if sth is running or not
<StR|Sangreal> it simply replays the song so i have to configure pause for eg shift+play
<StR|Sangreal> please, i have trouble with my flashplayer
<StR|Sangreal> it is installed by default, but doesnt work
<StR|Sangreal> how can i fix that?
<pidus> if its installed as a package it'd appear in your package manager adept/synaptic or whatever you are using
<StR|Sangreal> it is there
<yoolao> hello, i want to add comments on my files, video pdf... how can i do this ?
<mefisto__> anyone ever use the "shrink factor" control in k9copy?
<mefisto__> k9copy users: which way does the "shrink factor" control work? Is a smaller number (slider to the left) going to be less shrinking, or more shrinking? I assume the closer the number is to 1, the closer it is to an unshrunk direct copy
<mefisto__> can anyone who has used shrink factor confirm this?
<the_p> hello. how can i install the ipw3945 driver in kubuntu
<matrix> ls
<vito_> a new installation of kubuntu 8.10 on Asus V1.. i cannot use CDROM
<Nasj> Hmm, I upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 yesterday in adept, And also installed 8.10 Kubuntu on my brothers laptop. But i noticed that now I dont have the right icons and such.. But i still use the old ones. How can this be fixed ?
<pjammer> vito_: you are saying that you can't see a CD when you stick one in the drive? or that i's not listed when you use konsole?
<mefisto__> vito_: does ls /dev/scd0 list anything?
<bthompson> anybody have info on how to map windows key to kmenu...some of the sites i am finding on it are older and seem not to apply to kubuntu 8.10
<bthompson> http://tuxtraining.com/2008/03/04/make-the-windows-key-on-your-keyboard-open-kmenu-in-kde#more-24
<bthompson> thats tutorial i am following...but i don't see option in keyboard shortcuts
<ubuntu> i am having trouble installing kubuntu 8.10.  I can boot into the livecd, but it cannot find my sata hard drive to setup partitions and install... any suggetions?
<mefisto__> ubuntu: is this a new disk, or have you already used it in this machine?
<pulaski> hello, can anyone suggest a channel where I can ask questions about apache2 configuration as the files are set up on kubuntu?
<pulaski> never mind I found a place to start
<Nasj> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nasj> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Nasj> !Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<bthompson> hwo do i set an manual ip in kubunto i created the connection and hit connect and save in edit connections
<bthompson> but it is still using dhcp address
<ahmos> hi,is there plugin for konqueror that warning me about risky sites?PLZ
<Malic> Hi! How often does plasma save the configuration of the widgets/plasmoids? Sometimes my plasma crashes and after a restart my configuration has gone..
<Malic> Is there a solution to this problem?
<Malic> i use kde 4.2 beta2
<mehrab> hey guys
<mehrab> I wanna install a plasmoid from source, but when I try the commands, I get these errors and can't install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/102883/
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and nvidia drivers stopped working. i tried to reinstall new ones, but it still doesn't work. how can i install nvidia drivers?
<mehrab> any idea?
<bthompson> how do you get the static ip you set in network manager to work..
<bjorn_> Hi, is it possible to turn of screen when computer is idle?
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: remove all the nvidia drivers, then reinstall
<mefisto__> bjorn_: power management settings, somewhere in systemsettings
<KomiaPoika> mefisto__: how do i remove all previous nvidia drivers?
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: you could search for "nvidia" in adept and remove anything that is installed
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: how did you install the previous working nvidia drivers?
<KomiaPoika> mefisto__: with the pkg.run binary from the nvidia website
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: I don't have any experience with nvidia really, so I suggest you search the website you downloaded from for instructions on removing it. there is probably an uninstall script in the download you originally got
<KomiaPoika> yes the binary overwrites the previous one but the drivers wont work
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: there may be config settings from the old one that need to be removed
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481887
<KomiaPoika> mefisto__: thx, i see progress
<dustrial> jo hey again
<dustrial> got kde4 again and got a Abit AirPace , which should run with my new ubuntu now... but i cant find where to do the adminstuff in the control-panel
<dustrial> pls help
<dustrial> and btw, is there a way to get classical pop-up 'start-menue'?
<KomiaPoika> what's the difference between installing nvidia drivers from website and nvidia-glx packages?
<legodude> dustrial: are you looking for "system settings"?
<charles__> jkg
<charles__> alo
<charles__> usuarios do kubuntu me digam o que e isso mesmo e pra que serve
<legodude> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<legodude> or
<legodude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<legodude> es I think
<charles__> alo!!!
<charles__> alguem ai
<dustrial> legodude: system settings has no entry on hardware?
<legodude> dustrial: what are you trying to accomplish?
<charles__> digam me pode ser em qualque lingua pra que serve isso
<dustrial> got a wireless card for my desktop system, didnt use it with ubuntu 8.04, just installed 8.10 with newer kernel, and now it should be  used ... i dont know how to test it... so i am looking for a hardware manager where i can see if the hardware is recognized and up n' ready ...
<legodude> dmesg?
<dustrial> mm i try it
<legodude> I have a "hardware viewing" program
<dustrial> from the repos?
<legodude> dunno
<legodude> I'm looking at it, but not really sure that it gives any useful info
<legodude> I'd try dmesg for sure
<[Synapse]> Hello everyone! Please tell me, can I install KDE3 in Kubuntu 8.10 insted of KDE4? I understood that it's the default one there, no?
<legodude> [Synapse]: http://dot.kde.org/1225379191/1225397878/1225417809/1225593122/1225770339/
<legodude> don't know anything about it, but there you go
<Nikke_> [Synapse]: what ive been told you cant install it in a smart and easy way
<vito_> Kububtu 8.10 how can mount cdrom or dvd? 'il mount point /mnt/cdrom non esiste'!!
<stdin> vito_: /media/cdrom
<vito_> stdin: sudo mount -t /media/cdrom /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<szrhawaii> is python 3 any different from python 2.5
<legodude> yes
<legodude> quite different
<stdin> vito_: just do "mount /media/cdrom0"
<szrhawaii> if so whats the diff
<legodude> #python will tell you
<szrhawaii> it says i need to be identified
<stdin> szrhawaii: http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.0/
<szrhawaii> what common differences do you notice on it
<vito_> stdin now is mounted, but it appear empty..
<stdin> vito_: make sure the CD/DVD is not empty
<vito_> iìm sure.. i tryed with a lot of them.. on photo CD not problem, on an mp3 CD, it don't reads..
<v6lur> hi. how can i hide a logical fat32 partition on a external hdd?
<v6lur> qtparted shows the partition's status as hidden, but when i plug it in, KDE(3) still shows "new media device" dialog for this partition
<vito_> stdin: i tryed with a lot of them.. on photo CD not problem, on an mp3 CD, it don't reads..
<DaSkreech> !register | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<vito_> stdin: the dvd too don't start automatically..
<pjammer> vito_:  is your system setup to read mp3's though?
<pjammer> now he leaves?
<v6lur> hm, seems i can only hide the extended partition that the logical part. is in. that'll do.
<william> I am attempting to make incremental backups of a remote server on a spare hard drive I  have using rsync. Everything is working fine but I would like to automate the process
<william> currently I run a command 'sudo backup_remote_server.sh'
<william> the problem is I can't put this as a cron job because sudo prompts for a password
<william> I am sure this is a common problem, any ideas?
<william> is this a case where I should enable my root account?
<jussi01> william: no
<[Synapse]> So, all I want to know now: what release should I download if i want to have KDE3 and all the new packages? :)
<yoolao> 4 is better
<[Synapse]> won't it crash seven times a day?
<DaSkreech> william: You don't need to run it with a password
<yoolao> for what i do no
<DaSkreech> [Synapse]: Ha ha ha no
<DaSkreech> [Synapse]: 5 at most
<[Synapse]> and for what yes?:)
<yoolao> i dont know more that me
<DaSkreech> [Synapse]: Official packages are only on Hardy. unoffical packages are available for Ibex
<[Synapse]> what is the mirror for them?
<[Synapse]> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/ - this one?
<DaSkreech> [Synapse]: That's one but we are trying to advocate people using hte PPA
<DaSkreech> Quite a few of the externaly packaged KDE3 repos are very badly done and while they work will mess up your system
<dustrial> well, i cant find a ePCI card in lspci ... so how do i check for ePCI soupport?
<cadaverpimp> Can Kubuntu be loaded into one of the new EEE PCs?
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: the 4.2b2 repo isn't exactly making my system glow beautifully
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Glowing was added after b2
<Daisuke_Ido> i wasn't referring to *actual* glowing, mind you.
<Daisuke_Ido> several things don't work (such as the new version of kpatience, it crashes as soon as one chooses a game)
<KomiaPoika> ERROR: The kernel you are installing for is a Xen kernel!
<KomiaPoika>                                                                                 
<KomiaPoika>          The NVIDIA driver does not currently work on Xen kernels.
<KomiaPoika> this is why nvidia doesnt work
<KomiaPoika> how can i run nvidia drivers in kubuntu 8.10 with this xen issue?
<Daisuke_Ido> don't use the xen kernel?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Serious? works fine here
<KomiaPoika> Daisuke_Ido: how do i not use the xen kernel ?
<KomiaPoika> i installed 8.10 upgrading from 8.04
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: using the one from kubuntu-experimental
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: That's not B2 that's neon isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: nope, kubuntu-experimental is beta 2 according to the page on kubuntu.org
<KomiaPoika> how do i replace my xen kernel by a standard kernel is kubuntu 8.10?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: ok what other issues do you have with it?
<Bedboy16> how can i install the driver for a radeon 7000 on kubuntu 8.10
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: knetworkmanager is quite flaky, it regularly crashes when trying to set up wep for my network
<DaSkreech> knetworkamanger is KDE3
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's a beta, i know that.  i'll probably just try back when 4.2 final is released
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's my other thing.  there are still too many apps not ported for me to consider taking that plunge permanently.  it looks like it's making progress, but it's just not ready for *me* yet
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: RC1 is 3 days away
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Which apps do you need?
<Daisuke_Ido> i will definitely take a look at that
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-restricted-modules
<Daisuke_Ido> i would prefer kde4 native kaudiocreator and k3b
<Daisuke_Ido> but for the moment, i'd be happy with good power management and working networking under kde
<Daisuke_Ido> if i don't have that, my laptop's not much use as a laptop, so i'll wait and check the RCs and final release
<yoyo2> ciao
<yoyo2> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> kaudiocreator I'm not sure about I just use audiocd:/ kioslave and k3b is already beta for KDE4
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: how do you like powerdevil?
<Daisuke_Ido> never used it
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: after it's installed, reboot and choose the "generic" kernel to boot
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: in the grub menu, that is
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Seriously? it's one of the hot things in Beta 2
<Daisuke_Ido> audiocd:/ doesn't offer me nearly enough configurability, though hearing k3b's in beta is a nice surprise
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Is there a -dbg fo kopete Beta 2 ?
<DaSkreech> for
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: what is it?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: What is what?
<Daisuke_Ido> powerdevil
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: the power management applet in Beta 2 it has shortcut keys for power modes and stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> power management.
<Daisuke_Ido> mmmkay
<Daisuke_Ido> that i didn't see
<Bedboy16>  how can i install the driver for a radeon 7000 on kubuntu 8.10
<Adola> Bedboy16:  It should install automatically.
<Adola> Under proprietary drivers.
<Bedboy16> Adola: the list "propietary drivers" is empty...
<Adola> Well, I'm not experienced enough to help you further.  All I could say is google "Radeon 7000 drivers Ubuntu"
<aeonoris> Could anybody give me advice on a good motherboard to buy?  The end computer will probably be a quad-core kubuntu general purpose computer, with a focus on games.
<DaSkreech> Adola: It's not propietary
<look2thestars> If you got the money, get Intel.
<DaSkreech> Adola: AMD doesn't have support for that anymore since the oen source driver is better than the one they provide
<DaSkreech> Bedboy16: See above
<look2thestars> You won't be sorry. For more of a budget, check tomshardware guide... new stuff out all the time. Do the research, it will pay off.
<DaSkreech> aeonoris: One that supports a quadcore and PCi-E
<DaSkreech> not sure what else you'd want :)
<Adola> DaSkreech: Really?  Wow, that's kinda pwned isn't it?
<DaSkreech> aeonoris: hit up ##hardware or #gametome
<DaSkreech> Adola: No tht's the way they want it
<Adola> aeonoris: Yeah, I too have that question.
<look2thestars> exit
<DaSkreech> look2thestars: try /quit
<Adola> I want Quad-Core, preferably intel.  With crossfire support
<Adola> P35?
<DaSkreech> Adola: ##hardware
<aeonoris> DaSkreech, thanks.
<DaSkreech> #phoronix if you want Linux hardware geks
<DaSkreech> geeks
<Adola> Yeah, thanks.
<DaSkreech> Adola: If the open source driver is really good they don't have to waste time supporting that card anymore. They can focus more on hardware and software for new cards and new features as open source guys catch up they can drop it and move on
<DaSkreech> It's a great model
<Adola> Oh, that's cool.
<Adola> Ahh, ATI is so smart.
<Adola> Much better than those nVidia suckers.
<DaSkreech> AMD
<DaSkreech> Well they have more balls I guess
<DaSkreech>  nVidia doesn't want to get sued
<Adola> Yeah, AMD, sorry.  But, I still choose to call them ATI...Because...ATIRADEONMAN is my email adress :)
<DaSkreech> Is the story they tell
<DaSkreech> Adola: Wooot :)
<DaSkreech> I would think that you would be more hip to the driver situation then "_"
<Adola> Dial-up...>.> That's my excusse :D
<Adola> Also, every release of Ubuntu is another +6 to my anniverasry with Linux.
<dustrial> so really, where to manage drivers on kde4
<dustrial> ?
<Adola> 8.10 was my 1 year :D
<ksa-24> اهلين
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: hi
<ksa-24> هلا وغلا
<DaSkreech> Adola: Sweet Welcome!
<DaSkreech> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Adola> :)  Yeah, I'm loving it so far.  It's pretty sweet.  I keep Windows around for gaming....>.> You pretty mujch have to be a gamer.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<aeonoris> Adola, PlayOnLinux (via WINE, but POL is more comvenient) is a pretty good program for getting games running on Linux.
<aeonoris> convenient*
<Adola> aeonoris: I'm sorry..But, I've tried WINE.  It's just....I don't care what ANYONE says.  You can't beat the real thing.  It's not possible.
<Adola> However, I've been considering a VM.  but, my current PC prolly would die :)  I've got a Pentium IIII with 3.0 GHZ and 1GB or ram.  So, I dont' think it will VM a Windowsbox.
<Bedboy16> Adola: i found on google that driver in xorg.conf schould be ati, but it is vesa...
<dustrial> VMs dont have 3d acc. !
<aeonoris> Adola, I've actually found some games that work -better- on Linux...  But I can't complain, I'm doing the same thing as you are.
<Adola> Bedboy16: Yeah, try chaning it to ATI
<Adola> aeonoris: Yeah, it's a sad world.  Pretty sure MONOPOLIES got banned a few...About a hundred years back. >.>
<Adola> Bed
<dustrial> well guys, KDE4 just doesnt offer some necessary control tools from KDE3 ... how to manage drivers?
<Adola> bedboy must have restarted :/  I've had to do what he's doing.. I usually get a nice "Resolution is not compatible" error and must change back to vesa.  But, 8.10 fixed all that :)
<aeonoris> dustrial, the hardware drivers manager, I think the name might have something to do with "jockey".
<Bedboy16> when i change driver in Xorg.conf to ati, the x-server doesn't start...
<Bedboy16> how can i install the driver?
<mefisto__> Bedboy16: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Bedboy16> mefisto: it's already installed :-|
<mefisto__> Bedboy16: so what you need is a good xorg.conf setup
<mefisto__> Bedboy16: there are lots of howto's on the web. search for your video card + xorg.conf, or just "ati + xorg.conf"
<KomiaPoika> mefisto__: i got it to work with version 1.80
<mefisto__> KomiaPoika: what? a different nvidia driver?
<Bedboy16> is there no autoconf-tool for xorg on kubuntu?
<mefisto__> Bedboy16: look at the top of your xorg.conf file. it should tell you there: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<virus_> привет
<khakane> ..
<powertool08> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<powertool08> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jan-hinrich> hallo
<Bedboy16> mefisto: this command replaced xorg something like that:
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: kdenetwork-dbg
<Bedboy16> Section "Monitor"
<Bedboy16>         Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<Bedboy16> EndSection
<ksa-24> I want to explain the program Lkl
<ksa-24> DaSkreech I want to explain the program Lkl
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: ah thanks
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: Ok
<DaSkreech> Explain!
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: can I get some clarification on dbg packages
<DaSkreech> Once installed they always run debug correct?
<DaSkreech> I can't turn it off or need to do anything special to turn it on?
<DaSkreech> !info lkl
<ubottu> Package lkl does not exist in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> installing them is all you have to do
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: ok sweet
<ksa-24> ubottu Do you want to url??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ksa-24> DaSkreech Do you want to url??
<ksa-24> DaSkreech ؟؟
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: Yes
<ksa-24> DaSkreech I want to explain the program Lkl
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: What is lkl ?
<DaSkreech> Give me a URL
<ksa-24> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=79324
<DaSkreech> !find keylogger
<ubottu> Package/file keylogger does not exist in intrepid
<aeonoris> !define keylogger
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeonoris> aww.
<aeonoris> !info keylogger
<ubottu> Package keylogger does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info lkl
<ubottu> Package lkl does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info lkl
<ubottu> Package lkl does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Liar
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: It is a keylogger it records everything someone types
<ksa-24> Thank you've finished
<look2thestars> quit
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: it should be in the Universe repository
<look2thestars> exit
<DaSkreech> look2thestars: try /quit
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: It is version 0.1.1 in Ibex
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: did #ubuntu-arabic help ?
<fredrik> Can i make more space on my ubuntu? i only choosen 30 gb
<ksa-24> No one in the ubuntu-arabic
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: Alright
<DaSkreech> fredrik: yes
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: What do you want with lkl ?
<fredrik> Daskreech: How ?
<DaSkreech> fredrik: gparted
<fredrik> DaSkreech: and where is that?
<ksa-24> DaSkreech Is a program to record keyboard
<ksa-24> DaSkreech
<Kovert> if I want to set the deafuly application in firefox to ktorrent for torrents how do I do that
<Kovert> sorry default
<Kovert> !ktorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent
<Kovert> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2+dfsg.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1827 kB, installed size 9000 kB
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: yes
<DaSkreech> ksa-24: That is what it does
<stdin> Kovert: in Firefox: Edit -> Preferences -> Applications, look for "TORRENT file" and set it to ktorrent
<Kovert> stdin: isnt there
<stdin> what isn't there?
<Kovert> stdin: torrent
<stdin> select Use other... and choose /usr/bin/ktorrent
<Xpert> what is an X-Server ?
<Kovert> stdin: there is no optio to direct torrents
<stdin> Kovert: select Use other... and choose /usr/bin/ktorrent
<stdin> !X | Xpert
<ubottu> Xpert: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DaSkreech> !x11
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Xpert> stdin: in kde 4.1 how do i reduce the size of the icons ?
<stdin> from what application?
<velroij> i am on irc fro osx86
<Kovert> stdin: got it I had to say open with use/bin/ktorrent   thanks
<velroij> reported today the intel gma ug like was asked ( i am wesley )
<stdin> Xpert: for the default sizes use System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced
<velroij> can it be that osx doesnt play hd video ?
<DaSkreech> velroij: Highly unlikely
<jussi01> velroij: this kubuntu support, please keep on topic
<velroij> Can i dual boot with osx ?
<Kovert> !osx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osx
<velroij> !iPC
<Kovert> osx does not exist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iPC
<Kovert> !info ipc
<ubottu> Package ipc does not exist in intrepid
<jussi01> velroij: you are talking about osx on non apple hardware?
<velroij> but if i install kubunytu, kubuntu will detect osx ?
<DaSkreech> velroij: yes
<DaSkreech> velroij: You may want to look into Refit
<velroij> Kover, who said iPC is a package
<velroij> DaSkreech i have a PC, and on first boot is running OSX, and i wanna set rest linu,
<velroij> going make a live usb
<DaSkreech> OSX doesn't run on PC
<velroij> it does
<Kovert> I would have to agree with velroij
<velroij> i have it succesfull running, only hd video doesnt seem to work really
<jussi01> velroij: its illeagal to do that, so please do not mention it more in here.
<jussi01> !o4o | velroij
<ubottu> velroij: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<velroij> thats strange osx is build for intel
<jussi01> velroij: if you read apples ts and cs...
<velroij> So why are there apps that support jailbreak ipods and iphine in package manager ?
<velroij> Ubuntu should be fair on all parts, so remove those apps that support jailbroken ipods\
<velroij> siegie
<siegie> velroij: ja?
<velroij> lol had ik het toch goed,
<velroij> I though already that you where from ubuntu -nl
<Kovert> velroij: http://neosmart.net/blog/2006/easybcd-15-multidual-boot-vista-linux-mac-os-x-bsd/
<siegie> velroij: offcourse i am, (i have a registerd nick)
<velroij> i have to registerd nicks, only never use them,
<basy_> hi, how to mount xxxxx.iso file ?
<stdin> !iso | basy_
<ubottu> basy_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xpert> i need to create a script using the shell bash
<Xpert> whats the procedure
<Xpert> ?
<jussi01> Xpert: #!/bin/bash then write your script
<Xpert> but there is a prompt not ?
<Xpert> i need a place to write it
<jussi01> Xpert: any text editor
<Xpert> i ve tried gedit and kate but they dont save as .c like i d like
<jussi01> put !#/bin/bash at the top and write away
<Xpert> how can i use gedit
<Xpert> and then save as .c
<Xpert> ?
<Xpert> jussi01 i ll try
<jussi01> you are writing a bash script or a c file?
<Xpert> i want write scripts in perl and in C
<Xpert> i have they ready
<Xpert> just need save and compile
<jussi01> Xpert: ok, so you dont want what I just said
<Tegeme> Hi all! Can You help me with shell script? I can't LET varable((
<Xpert> ok
<jussi01> !code | Xpert
<ubottu> Xpert: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<aeonoris> Xpert, why don't you just type ".c" after the filename if you want the extension to be .c?
<Xpert> aeonoris: i ll try
<Xpert> i thought that d have an option to select the format
<Xpert> i ll try wait
<aeonoris> Xpert, also, if you need a compiler for C, I think GCC works, and for C++ there's G++
<Tegeme> Hi all! Can You help me with shell script? I can't LET varable((
<Tegeme>  I need to get horisontal and vertical resolition from avi file and do some math with them, but LET command falling with let: not found. What's wrong?
<Tegeme> #!/bin/sh
<Tegeme> BITRATE=512
<Tegeme> WOUT=320
<Tegeme> HOUT=240
<Tegeme> for file in *.avi
<Tegeme> do
<Tegeme> IFS=' :'
<Tegeme> exiftool "$file" | grep Height | while read q w ImageHeight
<stdin> !paste | Tegeme
<ubottu> Tegeme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Xpert: .c is not a shell script btw
<stdin> Tegeme: 1) do NOT paste into channels, use pastebin. 2) let is a bash built-in, use #!/bin/bash
<DaSkreech> Tegeme: ##bash
<DaSkreech> stdin: Who was that?
<Tegeme> stdin, thank You! All works! I'm sorry for the flood, i'm first time at IRC...
<stdin> DaSkreech: mute for Tegeme
<DaSkreech> stdin: Ah ok
<jackpot_200111> hey guys..i m using kubuntu 8.10 with kde4....
<DaSkreech> THat's scripted?
<DaSkreech> jacongrats
<DaSkreech> jackpot_200111: Congrats
<jackpot_200111> i have an radeon 9200 AGP card and i can't get hardware acceleration on... i know its one of the listed issues in the release
<jackpot_200111> so do i have any other option...except going back to 8.04.1 KDE4
<legodude> are there known problems with really slow transfers over SMB if using dolphin?
<aeonoris> jackpot_200111, what have you tried thus far?
<jackpot_200111> install fglrx propritery drivers
<jackpot_200111> no luck...it fails to recognize the X11 version
<jackpot_200111> upgrading xorg to svn version
<Samuel-NotAFK> ﻿Please help: sam@sam-laptop:~$ firefox
<Samuel-NotAFK> Segmentation fault
<Xpert> when i open /usr/bin/perl and paste some script how i save and execute it ?
<Xpert> anyone can help me w
<Xpert> using bash
<aeonoris> Samuel-NotAFK, have your tried reinstalling firefox?
<Samuel-NotAFK> aeonoris: Yes.
<Samuel-NotAFK> aeonoris: And purging and reinstalling.
<stdin> Xpert: Ctrl-D to run it, you can't save like that
<Xpert> ty
<Xpert> it doesnt run
<aeonoris> Samuel-NotAFK, when did the problem arise?
<stdin> Xpert: you should put the script in a text file and run that with perl
<Samuel-NotAFK> aeonoris: After I ran FSlint as root.
<Samuel-NotAFK> aeonoris: Stupid idea I know.
<Samuel-NotAFK> It deleted all empty directories and merged some files.
<aeonoris> Have you restarted the X-server?  Doesn't sound related, but I seem to recall that fixing some firefox problem for me after fiddling with files.
<maxmahem> question, where does KDE store its keyboard shortcuts? I haven't been able to find them.
<maxmahem> I ask because I would like to adjust the mapping of mousebuttons 8 & 9, and kde doesn't seem to listen to their input in the 'Configure Shortcuts' window.
<bryan__> hello all. i am trying to get an app and install it with termianl. get-apt install openssh.
<stdin> maxmahem: ~/.kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc
<aeonoris> bryan__, that's *apt-get* install, right?
<stdin> bryan__: the package would be openssh-server to get the server, or just install the "ssh" package
<bryan__> aeonoris: i just realized i was typing it backwards... right after i asked LOL
<maxmahem> thanks stdin, I was looking in that directory, but couldn't seem to see it.
<bryan__> stdin: thanks.
<aeonoris> Max, is your xorg.conf mouse device section configured so that the extra buttons are 'there'?
<maxmahem> aeonoris: well I don't see an input section in xorg.conf at all... but xev does give me responses when I click them, so I assume they are enabled.
<maxmahem> x has my side buttons mapped to button 8 and 9 it seems.
<aeonoris> maxmahem, yeah, I imagine if they work then x can see them.
<DaSkreech> Samuel-NotAFK: try safe mode
<DaSkreech> bryan__: Tab helps a lot
<bryan__> DaSkreech: i am learning that tab is the useful in many situations then i thought before
<DaSkreech> bryan__: You'll start pressing tab in your head in real life to start remembering peoples names and addresess it's a dangerous power
<bryan__> DaSkreech: haha. yea i bet. if only everything supported the tab feature. why cant all programs tell me what iwant to know?
<DaSkreech> bryan__: Replace the entire keyboard with one button
<bryan__> DaSkreech: that would be perfect. on a side note, in windows, to end a task you do alt-control-delete. is there a builtin shortcut for linux?
<DaSkreech> bryan__: Ctrl+esc
<bryan__> DaSkreech: you mean the great tab has little to offer for closing programs?
<DaSkreech> You can tab to the program and close it :)
<bryan__> i am using a recent install of kubuntu and randomly it freezes.
<DaSkreech> bryan__: what video card?
<DaSkreech> bryan__: also have you applied updates?
<bryan__> DaSkreech: yes. i have applied updates. what do i run in terminal to find video card type.
<DaSkreech> sudo lshw -C video
<bryan__> what is that after sudo?
<bryan__> DaSkreech: is that a letter or the | symbol?
<DaSkreech> letter L
<DaSkreech> bryan__: if you highlight it with the mouse you can paste with the middle mouse button
<bryan__>   *-display UNCLAIMED
<bryan__>        description: VGA compatible controller
<bryan__>        product: M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<bryan__>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<bryan__>        physical id: 0
<bryan__>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<bryan__>        version: 00
<bryan__>        width: 32 bits
<bryan__>        clock: 33MHz
<DaSkreech> highlighting somethign with the mouse automatically copies it
<bryan__>        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi bus_master cap_list
<bryan__>        configuration: latency=0
<DaSkreech> !paste | bryan__
<ubottu> bryan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bryan__> DaSkreech: haha sorry
<DaSkreech> bryan__: You don't have a driver installed for it
<DaSkreech> !ati | bryan__
<ubottu> bryan__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bryan__> DaSkreech: when i loaded up, it was a restricted driver.
<bryan__> i cant believe how great linux is. when windows requires ten cds to reinstall drivers, linux will pick you up get you running out of the box.
<beachsurfin> what's with my asian font rendering?
<beachsurfin> http://bayimg.com/baMdNaabO
<beachsurfin> every japanese or chinese site is like this
<beachsurfin> if i highlight the text, i can read it
<beachsurfin> but it's inconveniant
<kozniac> asdfasf
<kozniac> sadf
<kozniac> f
<kozniac> as
<kozniac> f
<kozniac> asf
<kozniac> ???
<yao_ziyuan> is it normal to have two scim-launcher's running, one for gtk+ apps, the other for qt apps, especially in kubuntu?
<m1t> âñåì ïðèâ
<m1t> åñòü îäèí ìàëåíüêèé âîïðîñèê,
<m1t> íèêàê íå ìîãó íàéòè íîðìàëüíûé èíäèêàòîð çàðÿäà áàòàðåè íà áóê
<m1t> ïðîãà, êîòîðàÿ ñòîèò ïî-óìîë÷àíèþ â kubuntu î÷åíü òîðìîçèò çàïóñê ñèñòåìû
<wesley> shipit wont accept a second order will it
<m1t> óäàëèë åå, êàê ñîâåòîâàëè íà ôîðóìå
<m1t> òîëüêî çàìåíó íàéòè íå ìîãó ))
<m1t> ìîæåò êòî çíàåò?
<wesley> wroong channel dude
<wesley> ive installed kubuntu, but osx is not in the grub menu
<wesley> can i place it there ?
<Zeelot3k> hey is it possible to install the same partitioning tool that is used for kubuntus installation? what is it called?
<dr_willis> qtparted, gparted?
<Zeelot3k> they seem different
<wesley> dr_willis do you know how i get osx in grub ? its on /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> no idea wesley  - check the grub docs/homepage perhaps
<dr_willis> proberly chainload/boot the hard drive
<JontheEchidna> wesley: there's a grub editor in the advanced tab of systemsettings
<wesley> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wesley> why cant i typ the location of osx? /dev/sda2
<wesley> it only gives me suggestions
<dr_willis> and the suggestions are?
<vigo> Hello, is Kubuntu the 'lite' version of Ubuntu, I have a Itronix that my friend wants working and need a small or light distro to make it function, it is a wireless field box?
<dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dr_willis> vigo,  kubuntu has kde. ubuntu has gnome. xubuntu has xfce
<vigo> Thank you
<dr_willis> then theres various unifficial releases
<dr_willis> fluxbuntu, (fluxbox)  CrunchBang - Openbox  and proberly a dozen others
<vigo> I was just trying to locate the lightest version that supports the Itronix hardware
<dr_willis> No idea what ltronix is..
<mauricio> ??
<dr_willis> but if any ubuntu release supports it.. then they all should
<vigo> Itronix is a field box, GTE labled
<dr_willis> That makes it so clear... :) Not..
<dr_willis> its a 'secialzed thing' ? ;)
<dr_willis> Specialized
<wesley> where can i find the grub boot list ?
<vigo> Uhm,,,Like for a field tech that is working on power lines and does not need abuncha data, just needs to have coms and record lite textual logs.
<dr_willis> wesley, grub gets it settings from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vigo> I guess I will try 8.04 in it,,,couldn't hurt as the thing won't boot now.
<vigo> I thank you kindly for the assistance
<maxmahem> Is it just me, or does arK not work. Like at all.
<maxmahem> What do you guys use for compression?
<dr_willis> i never used it :  ) never cared for it
<maxmahem> It will extract things okay, but I can't get it to compress anything.
<maxmahem> dr_willis: what do you use then?
<dr_willis> i rarely make archives under linux
<dr_willis> i do use mc and its archive features on occasion
<dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<dr_willis> is handy also
<Orbjinzo> anyone familiar with xchat?
<dr_willis> Many of use use xchat.
<dr_willis> Its very popular
<dr_willis> and well documented.
<Orbjinzo> ya i know i have a basic question
<Orbjinzo> how i can reform the chat window
<dr_willis> reform?
<Orbjinzo> er format
<Orbjinzo> similar to like mIRC
<dr_willis> No idea what you mean. Xchat has font and othe rsettings in its menus...
<dr_willis> I always set the fonts to somthing a bit larger disable spellcheck, and enable color/indented nicks
<Orbjinzo> ya that i know how
<Orbjinzo> im actually talking the line that it has between nicks and the text
<Orbjinzo> kinda of annoyinhg
<dr_willis> actually I perfer it there.. I find it annoying on clients that dont have it
<dr_willis> there maybe some setting for it. Ive never noticed
<dr_willis>  a lot of settings are setable with the /set command also
<maxmahem> I may have found the problem with arK. It won't do rar's unless you add the back-end library to do it.
<maxmahem> Not a problem that, BUT it doesn't give you any kind of feedback that making rar's isn't possible untill you do this.
<maxmahem> RAR's show up on the menu and everything, despite the fact they won't work.
<Orbjinzo> ah ha i found it
<pteague> i keep getting a "CUPS server error" with the message "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-bad-request'. ... how do i get it to stop giving me this error when i log in ?
<maxmahem> no wait, arK still didn't work. It doesn't even work when it shows you a bar showing its working.
<teixeira> galera estou usando o ubuntu e tenho um pavilion 6000 com controle remoto mas, nao funciona no 8.10
<teixeira> alguem tem uma dica de como faço funcionar
<darone> o que nao funciona
<dr_willis> maxmahem,  you have needed rar  installed for .. years :) for that to work.. heh
<dr_willis> Lol.
<dr_willis> it works.. oh wait it dident.. it did.. it dident.. :)
<dr_willis> there are several rar packages. You may need 1 or mor eof them
<teixeira> o controle remoto
<maxmahem> I got no problem with needing a RAR backend, but it certianly doesn't tell me that.
<maxmahem> Fresh out the box it makes you think it is all set to go with rars. Which is apparently a lie.
<maxmahem> Even after installing rar via apt-get it still doesn't seem to be working though.
<dr_willis> rars are evil :)
<dr_willis> lol
<OrbJinzo> meh i went back to konversation
<OrbJinzo> i just need one thing for it to do and i would be one happy person
<OrbJinzo> auto rejoin a channel when kicked/temp ban
<maxmahem> if it would do zips I would be happy, but its not playing nice with them either it seems.
<dr_willis> why not just play nice and not get banned OrbJinzo  ? :)
<OrbJinzo> heh
<OrbJinzo> its !random script
<OrbJinzo> on channel i hang in alot.
<OrbJinzo> You can do nothing about that :P
<OrbJinzo> cant*
<dr_willis> err.. yea.. right...
<dr_willis> there are xchat script to do most anythying you want on the various xchat web sites. :) but do what you want
<OrbJinzo> im a picky person i know
<OrbJinzo> i could make it easy and just mirc >_< then would defeat my purpose
<Orbjinzo> test
<Orbjinzo> this is better
<romulo> hola
<romulo> #list
<Orbjinzo> test
<shadowkanji> has anyone tested alpha 2?
<slashBoot> hi
<shadowkanji> hey
<slashBoot> i am using ubuntu 8.10 and i dont like the menu, can I make it look like the kde 3 version?
<shadowkanji> try moving the panels around, resize them and move the menus?
<slashBoot> shadowkanji
<slashBoot> I would like to have the old kde 3 menu on kde4, is this possible?
<shadowkanji> yes, right-click the menu and there should be an option somewhere to change it to classic style
<slashBoot> TY very much this is much better
<shadowkanji> no problem
<shadowkanji> has anyone tested 9.04 alpha 2?
<shadowkanji> want to know how stable it is
<slashBoot> shadowkanji do you think you can help me with a sound problem on my laptop?I've got no sound :(
<kniolet> shadowkanji: i think there is an #ubuntu+1 chanel for 9.04
<shadowkanji> thanks kniolet
<shadowkanji> slashboot, did u try enabling all sound channels and putting them up full?
<shadowkanji> that's what I had to do
<slashBoot> shadowkanji, how should I do that please?
<shadowkanji> right-click the sound icon, open kmix
<shadowkanji> then (trying to remember, using ubuntu atm), then there should be a preferences option which should allow you to enable other channels
<slashBoot> lemme check
<slashBoot> the mute option is selected and i cannot deselect it
<shadowkanji> hrm
<shadowkanji> which version of kubuntu u using?
<slashBoot> 8.10
<shadowkanji> what sound card?
<slashBoot> I don't know for sure I have a centrino 2 platform
<slashBoot> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<slashBoot> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<wesley> if om /dev/sda1 is standing osx whivh entry in grub would he be ?
<wesley> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vitae> /dev/sda1 should be the first drive, first partition, ergo (hd0,0)
<Orbjinzo> there
<vitae> /boot/grub/device.map should tell you what disk, if it's not the first
<Orbjinzo> test
<Orbjinzo> yay
<yrjokin> hi - I keep opening k3b whenever I try to into anywhere (home, documents etc) in the 'places' menu (same happens when I open a completed torrent from the pop-up
<wesley__> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<marco_> kkk
<SlashBOOT> no luck
<wesley> i have on hd so my first partition would be hd 0.1 ?
<SlashBOOT> yes
<wesley__> that was not right, my hd 0.1 is linux, could it be hd 0.0 ?
<vitae> it's 0,0
<bthompson> how can i reconfigure keyboard...for some reason my down arrow doesn't work...
<danub> how do you reload the environment after you modify it?
<bthompson> it works in windows...but not in kubuntu
<danub> i tried export environment but that didn't do it
<TomCollins> for whatever reason my laptop detects a tv as connect, definitely do not have on connected
<TomCollins> how can i turn this off and how can i make sure its off every time it starts up
<TomCollins> for whatever reason my laptop detects a tv as connected... definitely do not.  how can i turn this off and how can i make sure it remains off every time i start up
<TomCollins> whoops, sorry to double
<bthompson> can anyone help me with reconfiguring keyboard in kubuntu
<wesley__> hehe now i have osx in the menu
#kubuntu 2009-01-11
<bthompson> i found it it was in regional and language
<bthompson> anybody know anyway to may the windows key to kmenu
<DarkSmoke> hey
<DarkSmoke> why doesn't kubuntu shipit ofer you the choice of 64bit and 32bit anymore ? :s
<yrjokin> bthompson: don't you need your windows key? For compiz etc
<dstambou> the fonts in my amarok-nightly do not match up with my other kde applications (from kde-svn-nightly)
<dstambou> any ideas why not?
<hidronico> okay so ive extracted the bcmxxx drivers to /lib/firmware after this the alternate driver program or whatever its called does not list any drivers i think the instructions for this fwcutter miss a few steps any suggestions will be much appreciated!
<LizardKing> hi, all!
<g_> I upgraded to open office 3 and now it won't even load and keeps giving me this annoying error.  Is there anyone here who knows how to remedy this?
<amaro> alguem fala portugues?
<LizardKing> where should I go to learn about the file directory? what does each folder and subfolder means?
<HappySmileMan> !pr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<amaro> link for ubuntu br or pt?
<amaro> what link for ubuntu br or pt?
<HappySmileMan> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HappySmileMan> Never sure what abbreviation for portugal :S
<vitae> LizardKing: look for File Hierarchy Standard as a start
<LizardKing> where's that?
<dr_willis> google for the terms
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html   for starters :)
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_willis> Definition: FSH: File System Hierarchy (Linux, LSB)
<dr_willis> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<Adola> Hello.  I know this is not for general discussion.  But can I PLEASE ask a quick survey question?
<Adola> Offtopic is dead.
<dr_willis> Not a lot of chatter in here either. :)
<Adola> I see that..
<Adola> Well, can I ask you> :P
<dr_willis> Sure why not.. i bet  the answer is going to be 'it depends'
<dr_willis> :P
<Adola> Ok, thanks!
<Adola> Windowsroom is stuffy and wouldn't let me ask.
<Adola> Is levelling up charachters in games fun?  Like Final Fantasy and stuff.
<dr_willis> Playing games is fun.. leveling up lets you just know your progress..
<Adola> So.
<Adola> I'm not allowed to ask questions..
<Adola> Only..Yes or no?
<Adola> I'm sorry for the ambiguity.
<dr_willis> This is a Kubuntu Support Channel.  and thus should focus on Kubuntu SUpport questins
<dr_willis> theres 10000's of general chatter channels. :)
<pteague> typically questions are should i use this or that... or shouldn't this work... or similar... to which the typical answer is "it depends"
<pteague> & i have to agree with dr_willis ... play games is the fun part... leveling specifically to level is just a grind
<pteague> although some people find that fun
<dr_willis> No they dont.. they are just habbitual addicted to the 'positive renforcement' aspect. :)
<adz21c> so the answer to that i guess "it depends" on who you are :-
<adz21c> :-P*
<gerob> Is this the right channel to get a little help installing drivers for a 8600 GT in 8.10?
<Adola> Yes, I understand this is a help cahnnel.  I'm here nearly everyday.
<pteague> adz21c: lol, exactly =)
<dr_willis> ubottu,  is a level 95 helper !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gerob> Can I get help with Ubuntu 8.10 here or should I try another channel?
<pteague> gerob: i'm using an 8600gts... i have nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-settings installed
<gerob> ok let me try that
<dr_willis> gerob,  basicially i just run the  restricte-driver-manager tool - it installs  nvidia-glx-new, i always install nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig manually
<andy__> Hello All
<gerob> so dont use the Synaptic package manager?
<andy__> 10 min ago finish to install Ubantu 64
<dr_willis>   restricte-driver-manager tool  should have an icon on th epanel somewhere.. and should of poped up a dialog on first boot also...
<OxDeadC0de> hey the level grind can be fun in a game where fighting is half or more of the interaction with the game...
<pteague> gerob: i tend to use aptitude out of preference... it's been a while since i used the gui
<dr_willis> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<dr_willis> or run it with 'kdesudo jockey-kde'
<dr_willis> :)
<pteague> OxDeadC0de: like WoW! ;)
<andy__> ...can't run NetworkManager. From shell type "NetworkManager" and press Enter but system show : you must be a root. Im with root previlegi
<OxDeadC0de> Exactly, or D2/D3 for the first couple days...
<dr_willis> andy__,  try kdesudo networkmanager
<dr_willis> and be sure to get the case correct.
<gerob> Im pretty new to Linux and Ubuntu
<pteague> my preference is actually eve online
<dr_willis>  Synaptic package manager installs the same stuff as apt-get, as jockey should..  they all call the same stuff/do the same things in thebackground
<OxDeadC0de> eve online is very sexy
<dr_willis> Thats a online chat..with some sort of mineral mining game in the background right?
<dr_willis> :P
<andy__> dr_willis, just do it - no any result. Just second shell line without any message
<gerob> dr_willis: yah thats what I thought
<OxDeadC0de> lol, it's a space flight sim game
<dr_willis> andy__,  as far as i knwo network manager just puts a little ocon on the panel somewhere.
<pteague> dr_willis: apparently you've not enjoyed pvp ;)
<OxDeadC0de> mmo space flight sim at that
<dr_willis> pteague,  the term 'enjoy' and 'pvp' are 2 words that i rarely see together.
<pteague> lol
<OxDeadC0de> haha I love pvp too in games
<dr_willis> now *(#*!&*@ and pvp = all the time.
<OxDeadC0de> after I finish killing all the stupid little mobiles, I want a challange.. real people offer the best ;)
<andy__> yes... but not running :(
<andy__> when I reboot I will need configure internet manually again :( like sudo infconfig eth  netmask   broadcast etc etc:(
<andy__> ...also when I open file with movie ( .avi) dragon program run (video player) but no voice and screen :(
<dr_willis> that sounds like a codec issue. Install the w32codecs from medibuntu repository. and perhaps try some other media players like vlc, and gmplayer
<andy__> let me try...
<SuspectZero> hey there. i just installed a lilo and i tried booting into my kubuntu partition but i get a kernal panic saying "unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,7)". i tried adding "init=/sbin/init" into the lilo config but init was an unrecognized token. can someone help me please?
<dr_willis> Why are you even using lilo?
<SuspectZero> cause when i try to install grub through chroot, the grub-install command doesnt work
<torkiano> hello, I have a little problem with my Kubuntu with KDE 4.2: the trash apple no show the elements in it
<dr_willis> I imagine the same reason grub isent working when chrooted.. is also the reason lilo isent working right..    grub can be annoying to troubble shoot. but its well documented.. LILO is just.. old and  very much  more problematic in some ways
<torkiano> see: http://imagebin.ca/view/Us-dl8.html
<torkiano> Anyone have this problem too?
<SuspectZero> dr_willis well heres the situation. im in a different distro and i load up bash and i type "chroot /dev/sda6 (the kubuntu partition) /bin/bash" then i type "grub-install /dev/sda". but i think its cause the sda's arent even loaded that it doesnt allow it
<dr_willis> You must set up /dev/ and /proc/ properly i do recall
<dr_willis> or else grub-install  from the chrooted enviroment will not be able tio see the proper dev entries
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LizardKing> so..... /usr/sbin is the equivalent of Program Files?
<dr_willis> or you could run the grub command line tool. and  reinstall grub from it
<dr_willis> LizardKing,  just 'barely'
<dr_willis> 'bin' and 'sbin' where most exeutable binaries live
<SuspectZero> thts exactly whats happening in which its not able to see the proper dev entries
<LizardKing> both under the root directory?
<SuspectZero> i'll check out those links. thanks
<dr_willis>  eerything is under the root directory. :) thats why its the root directory
<dr_willis>  there  /sbin and /bin and /usr/sbin and /usr/bin i imagine also
<LizardKing> heh, I mean /directly/ under it.....
<dr_willis>  /bin gives the full path to the location
<dr_willis>  so yes its under / :)
<dr_willis>  /usr/bin  is in usr
<LizardKing> so ultimately, if I want to copy the command for a program to access my browser, I'd have to tell it something like /bin/<browser folder>?
<dr_willis> try 'which firefox'
<dr_willis>  which firefox
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/firefox
<dr_willis> ta-da :)
<LizardKing> what's 'which'?
<dr_willis> a command.
<dr_willis> man wich
<dr_willis> man which
<dr_willis> to learn more
<Orbjinzo> also known as sloppy joes
<Orbjinzo> sorry hehe
<LizardKing> it's not returning anything....
<vitae> it will only return something if firefox is installed
<LizardKing> it is
 * dr_willis woudl guess a typo then
<Orbjinzo> isnt firefox installed with all ubuntu based distros?
<darkdelusions> Yes
<LizardKing> so..... "which firefox" isn't spelled right?
<darkdelusions> Its not installed with Kubuntu by default
<Orbjinzo> hrm
<Orbjinzo> i never noticed.
<Orbjinzo> heh
<darkdelusions> apt-get install firefox
 * Orbjinzo already has firefox installed
<dr_willis> type 'firefox' then and see
<LizardKing> ok, something on my system is messed up
 * dr_willis agrees
<LizardKing> I KNOW Firefox is on here, I'm using right this very moment...... but it's telling me that it isn't
<dr_willis> i would guess your PATH is some how changed.. try it in a new terminal window
<LizardKing> same result
<Orbjinzo> which firefox
<LizardKing> 2.0.0.17
<mitchell> hello
<Orbjinzo> hello
<darkdelusions> mitchell: hello
<mitchell> please help
<Orbjinzo> whats the problem?
<mitchell> how can I start an application maximized in kde 4
<mitchell> for example dolphin
<Orbjinzo> if i remember KDE saves that setting
<mitchell> not kde 4
<mitchell> im with kde4 and ubuntu 8.10
<mitchell> everytime i start dolphin i have to maximize that window
<mitchell> and every app
<mitchell> it's annoying
<dr_willis> used to be a kde support called 'kstart'  that could do that..
<mitchell> mmm
<dr_willis> i also saw the netbook remix - had a tool called 'maximus' that forced EVERY app to me maxamized. but it may be gnome only
<mitchell> does kde4 has that app?
<mitchell> mm
<Orbjinzo> im also reading that it might be a kde bug to
<Orbjinzo> http://forum.kde.org/printthread.php?tid=17037
<mitchell> i was thinking it could have something to do with the instruction that executes the program in the icon
<Orbjinzo> i doubt it.
<mitchell> for example, i put some icons in the panel of kde 4 for launching the app faster
<mitchell> when i need it
<Orbjinzo> you can look at whats its executing but i doubt its a flags problem
<mitchell> mmm
<mitchell> i also saw in system preferences
<mitchell> in windows behavior
<Orbjinzo> im just looking at what im reading from searching with google.
<mitchell> sorry if i get wrong with the exact translation because in fact i speak spanish
<Orbjinzo> theres a spanish channel if you need a native speaking person.
<mitchell> yeah... ive been looking for some help in google all the afternoon
<mitchell> no
<Orbjinzo> ! mitchell spanish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mitchell> at all
<Orbjinzo> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<patches_> Hi ..........................
<Orbjinzo> i assumed you prolly tried that though.
<darkdelusions> .....
<dr_willis> ...---...
<Orbjinzo> ......
<Orbjinzo> .-....__...---
<mitchell> well im trying right now
<Orbjinzo> this is now the morse code channel
<uga> Orbjinzo: you should know there's only two symbols in morse, not 3 =)
<Orbjinzo> haha
<mitchell> haha
<Orbjinzo> cant blame a man for trying eh?
<patches_> haha
<darkdelusions> its a new form of morse code :)
<dr_willis> Trinary COmputers...
<patches_> a more verbose morse?
<dr_willis> ya got +1 ,0, and -1
<Orbjinzo> yes
<dr_willis> MorseCode2.0
<mitchell> hahaha
<Orbjinzo> alpha
<mitchell> RC1
 * LizardKing thinks trinary computers would be so much better
<Orbjinzo> on off and ?
<Orbjinzo> no so on
<Orbjinzo> not*
<LizardKing> on 1, on 2, and off
<Orbjinzo> whats 2 though?
<LizardKing> another switch
<Orbjinzo> works for me heh
<LizardKing> kinda like multi-setting lamps..... there's off, dim, and bright
<Orbjinzo> hrm
<Orbjinzo> that would really awesome
<Orbjinzo> like run at 1/2 power
<LizardKing> well, kinda
<mitchell> hey,  it seems nobody in the spanish channel knows the answer to my question
<LizardKing> more like another channel for on
<mitchell> there isn't so much people anyway
<Orbjinzo> can also try the main kde channel to
<Orbjinzo> #kde
<LizardKing> on 1 would be the bit in the / position, on 2 would be in the \ position, and off would be |
<Orbjinzo> that just reminds me of my fan.
<asobi> why can't konqueror search partial file names????????????????
<Orbjinzo> low med high
<Orbjinzo> have you tried a wildcard char like *?
<asobi> yes
<patches_> casa1?!?
<LizardKing> the way I imagine binary computers working is a small switch, where on (the - position) carries a charge from one end to another, but of (the | position) doesn't connect the two ends, so it can't carry the charge
<patches_> erica!!!!!
<asobi> this is very stupid. who would build default search so you have to search for_the_exact_file_name_no_matter_how_long_or_complex
<Orbjinzo> *shrug*
<LizardKing> if there's *four* ends-- say top left to bottom right, and bottom left to top right-- then the switch can be from on 1 (\), to on 2 (/), to off (|)
<Orbjinzo> ok
<LizardKing> make sense?
<Orbjinzo> yes
<darkdelusions> call me crazy but I normally used find in a termal to find what i am looking for
 * Orbjinzo thinks darkdelusions is crazy
 * darkdelusions knows he is crazy
<slimeball> It seems like anything networky doesn't redraw or whatever unless I move my mouse. If I'm sshed into my file server, I don't see anything from my inputs unless I move the mouse. If I'm loading a web page, it doesn't show it's loading until I move the mouse. Apt doesn't look like it's doing anything unless I'm moving the mouse. Any ideas?
<patches_> okay.
<patches_> keep moving the mouse!!!!
<slimeball> My wrist gets tired!
<patches_> aaaaahhhh....
<uga> slimeball: could it be that the screen doesn't refresh unless you move the mouse?
<judgen> Is it possible to use kde3 in intrepid?
<uga> slimeball: does the clock change if you don't move it?
<patches_> too much of it and tou may go blind
<uga> judgen: if you build it yourself
<darkdelusions> judgen: if you wanna jump threw 1000 firey hoops of hell yes
<slimeball> uga, if I click a dir on my hard drive in konqueror, it goes without mouse movement.
<slimeball> But if I click a dir on my file server... it doesn't load unless I move the mouse.
<judgen> darkdelusions ill just stay with hardy then.
<uga> slimeball: click == mouse move
<uga> =)
<darkdelusions> judgen: start using kde4 its the future :) I didnt like it at first but it keeps getting better
<Orbjinzo> acutally im on 8.10 and use kde3
<slimeball> Clock moves
<Orbjinzo> right...
<Orbjinzo> thats what they said about os/2
<darkdelusions> rofl
<Orbjinzo> and look where os/2 is today
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo: hey now there like 10 people out there still using it :)
<Orbjinzo> heh i have a copy of ecomstation
<Orbjinzo> its quite nice
<Orbjinzo> ecomstation is the new os/2
<LizardKing> is there some way to set the clock to 12 hours?
<KWGoD> hey i got an icon that i can´t click and it won´t go away
<darkdelusions> I worked for a market research firm that was still using OS/2
<darkdelusions> I was like oh god
<KWGoD> yes?
<darkdelusions> rofl
<KWGoD> icon...wont go away
<KWGoD> help?
<KWGoD> mabe?
<KWGoD> ?
<darkdelusions> Where is it located
<KWGoD> bottome left corner above toolbar
<KWGoD> its just a random folder
<KWGoD> and i´ve got OCD
<KWGoD> i cant move it and it wont go away
<uga> LizardKing: yes, under system settings, region and language, and choose time & dates
<uga> you can specify the time format there
<Orbjinzo> you can try opening konsole and navigating to the desktop and using the command rmdir foldername
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo: You beat me to it :)
<LizardKing> hm, I can't find firefox manually, either......
<Orbjinzo> hehe
<darkdelusions> LizardKing:  when u did a which earlier did it come up with anything?
<LizardKing> not a thing
<pteague> is there a way to modify the title on wine windows?
<Orbjinzo> you could try removing firefox and reinstalling it
<Orbjinzo> pteague: as far as i know no.
<darkdelusions> LizardKing: did u install it threw apt?
<mason_> This may be an extraordinarily stupid thing to ask, but I'm new to Kubuntu and I'm wondering if there's anything in specific I should do, just as essentials or anything.
<Orbjinzo> thats a open ended question mason
<Orbjinzo> what do you need in detail?
<Orbjinzo> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Orbjinzo> or !wine
<Orbjinzo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<borg-queen_> i am trying to install kubuntu and the installation seems to go through correctly but when it tries to boot into the system i get "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/77944048-0d30-486d-856f-8da948837dd6 does not exist. dropping to shell"
<mason_> So... I should get Wine, any drivers or anything that I need?
<Orbjinzo> whats your setup?
<KWGoD> nah my friend was a royal dick and changed the wallpaper when he came over while i was gone
<Orbjinzo> system spec wise.
<LizardKing> it's apparently /usr/bin/firefox-2
<KWGoD> thanks though
<mason_> Well
<mason_> Old computer
<Orbjinzo> about the only other thing i would say is if you have ati or an nvidia video card.
<mason_> What do you need exactly...? I'm a really big newb to general computers. I've been trying to get into it, and I'm still learning.
<LizardKing> except for, now that I added firefox-2 to the browser command, the MUD client opens up an instance of the browser, but not the page I'm trying to get to....
<mason_> I have an nvidia video card
<Orbjinzo> well youll prolly want install your video drivers
<Orbjinzo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<borg-queen_> Orbjinzo: it is a xfx nforce 750a motherboard. 4GB DDR2 2AMD A64 X2 7750 and a 500 GB Western Digital Sata hard drive
<OxDeadC0de> ten mason_ if you're really new your best help will always be google.com , don't be afraid to look things up to find out what they mean, and there will be terms you have to lookup to find out what the explaination of foo means... and you'll be fine
<Orbjinzo> oxdead speaks truth
<OxDeadC0de> mason_ also, software isn't scary or voodoo, if you have picked up logic in your life "if this then do that" you'll be able to understand them
<OxDeadC0de> or while this do that
<mason_> Hmm
<mason_> Okay
<adreignss> hello
<mason_> But I must ask, is there anywhere were I can find apt-get install commands in a large list or anything?
<adreignss> ok imhaving a problem with  pulseaudio using a dell ptiplex
<OxDeadC0de> mason_ what do you mean? if you want to find a package to install, aptitude search mp3; then you can do sudo apt-get install package-name (like rhythmbox or something)
<adreignss> gx1
<adreignss> im slow typing
<Orbjinzo> borgqueen
<Orbjinzo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=987243
<darkdelusions> mason_:  When I frist started I used Ubuntuguide.com it has must of the commin wanted programs on it
<adreignss> with this snd card
<mason_> Okay
<mason_> Thanks
<borg-queen_> Orbjinzo: thank you trying now
<adreignss> need some help withpulseaudio using dell optiplex gx1 with snd-cs4236
<darkdelusions> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adreignss> pulseaudio is working but no sound fromspeakers
<adreignss> in 8.04 i couldjust add snd card to ect/modules
<Orbjinzo> you could try removing it.
<darkdelusions> adreignss: did u try turning you sound up in the mixer?
<adreignss> yesi did
<Orbjinzo> is your card enabled
<Orbjinzo> in alsamixer?
<adreignss> i dont think so
<adreignss> i dontknow how
<adreignss> pulseaudiois working when i playmusic and lookat the volume meter
<adreignss> it moves but no sound fromspeakers
<mason_> Hmm
<Orbjinzo> try killing the pulseaudio process
<adreignss> r u familiar with crystalsoundcards
<Orbjinzo> no
<Orbjinzo> im just doing what i would first,.
<mason_> Is there a way to make my taskbar go back to   default...? I hit remove something on accident on the bottom and I don't know how to add it back xD
<mason_> I got rid of the thing that lets me see open applications
<adreignss> whenn i killpulseaudio i have to figure out how to make my sound still work bcauseof the snd card
<mason_> (goot it...
<mason_> I fail xD
<mason_> )
<adreignss> i did work in 8.04
<adreignss> it
<adreignss> and8.04 didnt have pulseaudio
<adreignss> does any1 know how to set this sound card with pulseaudioor something.
<Orbjinzo> ...
<adreignss> snd-cs4236
<Orbjinzo> !pulseaudi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudi
<Orbjinzo> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<adreignss> it never talks about dell computers
<Orbjinzo> ... does it matter
<adreignss> ye
<Orbjinzo> you didnt have pulse audio in 8.03
<adreignss> yes
<adreignss> but i got it now
<Orbjinzo> why dont you disable it?
<Orbjinzo> alsa would take over
<pidus> i no longer see the services option (to start/stop services) in setting in kubuntu 8.10 it was easily visible in system preferences..does anybody know about it?
<adreignss> will it
<darkdelusions> Humm I been looking at google and haven't been able to find anything for the Dell sound issue
<adreignss> that sucks
<Orbjinzo> i would just try first killing pulseaudio in the processes
<Orbjinzo> and see if that doesnt fix it.
<Orbjinzo> you might have to set what programs you use to use alsa as sound.
<adreignss> and change everything to alsa
<adreignss> oh mannn
<adreignss> soo complicated
<darkdelusions> I am wondering if killing pluse would fix my annoying headset issue
<Orbjinzo> Me i totally removed it and havent looked back since.
<Orbjinzo> is it a usb headset?
<darkdelusions> if I have my headset plugged in it plays threw both Speakers and headset
<darkdelusions> na
<Orbjinzo> ah
<Orbjinzo> my headset works great
<Orbjinzo> took me a while get the mic to work right...
<darkdelusions> my mic works great
<Orbjinzo> ah
<Orbjinzo> well for some reason my hda intel sound card didnt wanna play nice
<darkdelusions> I got an HDA intel
<Orbjinzo> i played with the mux settings
<Orbjinzo> and it worked
<pidus> where can i see non kde services in kubuntu 8.10?..i only see the kde services manager in system settings
<darkdelusions> its kinda annoying because I can be listening to music or talking on vent without it playing threw the speakers
<Orbjinzo> i wonder
<erica647> Can anyone tell me how to get the alsa wrapper working in Kubuntu?  I just installed it
<Orbjinzo> you got vent to work without the window focused?
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo:  only if i am in another wine based app
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo: like wow
<Orbjinzo> ya
<Orbjinzo> thats what i do.
<darkdelusions> I really wish they would get off there ass and write a linux client
<Kovert> why is everything greyed out in the Samba - KDE Control Module?
<Orbjinzo> and erica647 you just add alsa-oss to the command you use.
<darkdelusions> I wonder
<darkdelusions> brbb
<erica647> I tried prefixing with aoss but it doesn't seem to work
<Orbjinzo> what are you trying to run first place
<adreignss> how could  i just use oss
<erica647> In ventrilo, it still doesn't see it
<adreignss> oss
<Orbjinzo> aoss wine "C:\Program Files\Ventrilo\Ventrilo.exe"
<erica647> yeah that's what I'm trying
<Kovert> >wants to wine about samba
<erica647> I'm obviously missing something
<darkdelusions> Humm Just set amarok to alsa
<darkdelusions> and It still did it damn
<Orbjinzo> does vent actually run when you type the command?
<erica647> yes
<Orbjinzo> then it should be on
<Orbjinzo> i just did it and vent ran for me
<erica647> but shouldn't 'the device be listed as alsa wrapper or something
<borg-queen_> Orbjinzo: ok i tried the "rootdelay=130"and I got the same error and I also tried to look up my uuid for my disk by "cat /dev/disk/by-uuid/" and I got "No such file or directory"
<Orbjinzo> then i have no clue borg-queen_
<Orbjinzo> sorry :(
<Orbjinzo> no erica
<borg-queen_> Orbjinzo: I am still looking... this sucks because I just want to boot up
<erica647> When I open vent, I get a msg said Failed to open input device
<Orbjinzo> are you using a usb headset?
<erica647> no
<erica647> just a standard mic
<Orbjinzo> hit up console
<Orbjinzo> and type alsamixer
<Orbjinzo> er konsole
<erica647> ok I'm there
<Orbjinzo> hit tab to capture
<Orbjinzo> whats shown there
<erica647> It's in red and there's no volume
<erica647> there's also 2 capture bars
<Orbjinzo> alright
<Orbjinzo> using your arrow keys
<Orbjinzo> hit up the first one
<Orbjinzo> and press spac
<Orbjinzo> and hit up on the arrow key
<Orbjinzo> this should have linux open it
<erica647> ok I moved the bars up
<Orbjinzo> youll see like L CAPTUR R
<Kovert> bind4
<erica647> do I do that on both?
<Orbjinzo> should only be one
<erica647> I see 2 capture bars
<Orbjinzo> first one is normally for the back port and the other one is for front
<Orbjinzo> ya i know
<Orbjinzo> i have 3
<erica647> so do I need to raise them both?
<Orbjinzo> im saying location on the computer itself
<Orbjinzo> nah only one
<Orbjinzo> youll have to play to find out which one
<erica647> ok
<erica647> grrr... I raised them both and I still get the error
<Orbjinzo> ok
<Orbjinzo> whats the chip: say?
<Orbjinzo> in alsa mixer
<erica647> Realtek ALC888
<erica647> that's correct
<Orbjinzo> question do you have an nvidia chipset in your motherboard?
<erica647> yes
<Orbjinzo> nforce right?
<erica647> I had this working with Ubuntu
<erica647> yes
<Orbjinzo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674437
<Orbjinzo> you might have to reinstall your chip drivers
<erica647> ok thanks Orbjinzo
<Orbjinzo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676032
<erica647> I didn't realize that KDE was so different from gnome  lol
<Orbjinzo> this post might help you some to
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo: now you got me started on this damn sound issue :) good job now I am not gonna stop till i fix it :)
<Orbjinzo> it shouldnt be unless you did the upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10
<Orbjinzo> er kubuntu 8.10
<erica647> no I did a clean install
<Orbjinzo> prolly a chipset driver issue.
<erica647> both 8.10... works great out of the box with Ubuntu
<ctw> Hi! Ever since upgrading from hardy to intrepid (with the KDE 4.2 beta 2) I don't have access to the web shortcuts with Alt+F2 (I can run commands with Alt+F2, but if I try to type something like "gg: search terms" it doesn't work (web shortcuts are enabled and they work if I put them directly into the Konqueror search bar)
<ctw> Any ideas?
<Orbjinzo> im trying
<Orbjinzo> haha dark good luck with that
<ctw> It works fine on my other machine on which I have a fresh install (i.e., not an upgrade from hardy)
<Orbjinzo> youll go bald!
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo: Probally
<darkdelusions> cause I cant find anything on it
<Orbjinzo> hey
<Orbjinzo> you can have carwax now
<Orbjinzo> shiny head
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> and google.com/linux is almost useless anymore
<darkdelusions> I keep getting Windows junk
<Orbjinzo> haha
<Orbjinzo> i never even knew that existed
<darkdelusions> hehe
<darkdelusions> it used to be a good way to cut threw the crap
<Orbjinzo> http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
<Orbjinzo> this was my favorite though
<Orbjinzo> meh i just learned google the hard way
<darkdelusions> I should go ask in the ubuntu channel to see if anyone has any idea but that channel scares the crap outta me
<Orbjinzo> heh im in now
<Orbjinzo> hard to read
<darkdelusions> Ya I am idle in it
<darkdelusions> everynow and then i will throw my cheap 2 cents in
<darkdelusions> but I have such a hard time reading it
<darkdelusions> ok I braved the channel
<Orbjinzo> you have more gusto then I
<Orbjinzo> hehe
<darkdelusions> odd
<darkdelusions> if I choose mute headset
<darkdelusions> it mutes the headset
<darkdelusions> but I i choose mute speakers it laughs at me
<Orbjinzo> amazing
<Orbjinzo> haha
<darkdelusions> its like ya you wanted to do what... uhhh no
<Orbjinzo> screw with your mind?
<darkdelusions> Pretty much
<darkdelusions> my laptop is evil
<darkdelusions> like that
<Orbjinzo> heh i got a laptop on order now
<Orbjinzo> im deciding if i wanna install linux on it
<darkdelusions> epic answer
<darkdelusions> [22:02] <KingOfDos> darkdelusions: try to add other sources in the mixer
<KingOfDos> did that work? :)
<Orbjinzo> haha
<Orbjinzo> you have a stalker now man
<darkdelusions> nope
<Orbjinzo> i feel sorry for you
<Orbjinzo> :P
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> KingOfDos: for the life of me i can figure it out
<darkdelusions> KingOfDos: its driving me INSANE
<KingOfDos> KingOfInsane :D
<darkdelusions> its like the mixer only see 1 input
<darkdelusions> Stupid HDA intel of evilness
<KingOfDos> did you install pulse?
<darkdelusions> unless pulse is installed by default and I didnt realize it no
<KingOfDos> it's not default indeed
<torkiano> hello, are there some plasma applet to use the translation service from Google?
<darkdelusions> torkiano: I would look on kdelook.org
<torkiano> thank you darkdelusions
<darkdelusions> torkiano: errr
<darkdelusions> torkiano: kde-look.org
<booleancat> Any reason the default konsole profile is so low contrast?
<booleancat> in 4.2betawhatev
<hatoyu>  libQtGui.so.4 undefined reference to `QCoreApplicationPrivate::checkReceiverThread(QObject*)
<hatoyu> When I make kdevelop 4
<hatoyu> kubuntu-nighty
<darkdelusions> booleancat: you can change the konsole color
<torkiano> darkdelusions: I haven't find anything :-( I search for some plasma applet that works similar to pastebin applet
<darkdelusions> torkiano: the only other i could suggest would be to google it
<darkdelusions> there may not be one
<darkdelusions> torkiano: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Translate!+(multi-language)?content=54177
<rdb> hola
<rdb> a todos
<booleancat> darkdelusions: I know, I just think that the default (while usable) is too low con
<booleancat> trast
<darkdelusions> Evil sound card of doom
<Orbjinzo> haha
<Orbjinzo> keep going
<Orbjinzo> :P
<booleancat> \away somewhere, doing something
<torkiano> darkdelusions: thank you! but it is for karamba... (kde3)
 * booleancat grumbles
<Orbjinzo> aye karamba
<Orbjinzo> hehe
<darkdelusions> torkiano: Sorry I didn't even look ;)
<darkdelusions> I blame Orbjinzo
<Orbjinzo> hey...
<Orbjinzo> you did it to yourself
<darkdelusions> Orbjinzo: so I found this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4263007#post4263007 but I have no clue what card is in here :)
<darkdelusions> its not in the list :)
<Orbjinzo> heh
<Orbjinzo> do you feel better blaming me?>
<darkdelusions> Ya :)
<Orbjinzo> fine then
<darkdelusions> rofl
<Orbjinzo> :P
<darkdelusions> Well that was an epic fail
<Adola> I've got KDE 4.1.  How do I get 4.2?
<darkdelusions> !kde4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4.2
<darkdelusions> its in the topic :)
<Adola> Is there any upgrade button?
<torkiano> Adola: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<dr_willis> we dont need no steeenking buttons! :)
<Orbjinzo> no we need many buttons that do nothing
<dr_willis> I did have some odd quirks/issues when i upgraded to kde4.2 so be warey
<dr_willis> i had to manually remove some packages.. upgrade. then reinstall them
<dr_willis> nothing major.. just a bother
<dr_willis> BUt that may be fixed by now
<Orbjinzo> did your computer giver you the error: Install windows?
<Orbjinzo> lol
<dr_willis> actually ive been fighting with windows all day.. XP and Vista Machine cant see each others shares.. bit they both can see the Linux FIleserver shares...
<Orbjinzo> yay WoW cue
<dr_willis> file server can see both xp and vista machine shares...
<Orbjinzo> heh
<darkdelusions> this is the error i get when i installed windows 7
<darkdelusions> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/windows_7.png
<Orbjinzo> lol
<Orbjinzo> that needs to be bill gates
<Orbjinzo> instead of hitler
<spawn57> hi, can you guys tell me what services are needed (e.g. portmap, nfs-common) on boot to be able to mount nfs partitions on boot?
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<dr_willis> that url will tell ya spawn57  :)
<spawn57> thanks dr_willis
<thomas__> how can I reset my pannel and plasma widgets to orignal defaults?
<dr_willis> you can reset all kde settings by removing the proper files from .kde/   but be carefull :)
<thomas__> This works too... 'kquitapp plasma; rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma',   Thanks for the tip tho.
<dr_willis>  removing the proper files from .kde
<dr_willis> was what you did. :)
<ctux> hi
<dr_willis> hi
<LizardKing> I forget if I installed Kildclient, or if it came default with Kubuntu....
<El_Boss> hola gente
<El_Boss> se me lee?
<p_quarles> !es | El_Boss
<ubottu> El_Boss: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<El_Boss> ah, ok, thatś right
<El_Boss> but I speak good enough english too, so thats why i have both channels in my favourites
<Adola> Hi, I just updated to KDE 4.2.  I can't get Kopete to open.  It says "Qsql Query :: prepare : database not open"
<maxmahem__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<BrianH> howdy
<Adola> Hello.
<Adola> Can anyone please help?
<BrianH> with?
<Adola> I just upgraded 4.2
<Adola> And, Kopete won't work
<BrianH> I thought it was still beta
<BrianH> KDE 4.2?
<maxmahem__> 4.2 is still beta, but I'm not having any problems with Kopete over here.
<Adola> Yes.
<maxmahem__> Well other than it doesn't like my webcam.
<Adola> QSqlQuery::prepare: database not open
<p_quarles> It sounds like an Akonadi problem
<Adola> Is the error I get when I run Kopete
<Adola> HJow do I fix that?
<BrianH> anyone here have experience running Kubuntu from a USB drive through Qemu?
<BrianH> I created a CD that has grub installed that forces a system to boot from the USB thumbdrive, and it all works nicely on an actual PC
<maxmahem__> I had a couple problems with Akonadi after upgrading. I never did resolve them, after a couple restarts of X they kind of resolved themselves.
<BrianH> but the PC I'm using is pretty slow, so I tried to run it simmilarly through Q (a qemu port for OSX), and it keeps redirecting me to an intramfs prompt
<Adola> Restarts of x?
<BrianH> whatis intramfs?
<Adola> How do I restart x?
<maxmahem__> Yeah, log out and hit umm.. Control-E or Alt-E or something.
<Tm_T> alt-e
<maxmahem__> It should be on the menu down there.
<maxmahem__> You can also hit ctrl-backspace or something at anytime (mostly) in KDE, but that will obviously dump your whole session.
<Tm_T> and is not recommended
<Adola> Restarting X
<Adola> Didn't work.
<maxmahem__> Is there a way to test localy if I set up my shares correctly? Like connect login and connect to my own shares?
<maxmahem__> when setting up SAMBA I mean.
<microchip420> hey guys, i am having an issue with my external HDD, i connected it to a friend's pc, which is a Windows OS, and now it will not mount
<dr_willis> You can access the local shares.  same as you sould assces remote shares..
<dr_willis> not a perfect test.. but you can try it
<dr_willis>  there are also some tools to check the smb.conf file for errors.
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.4 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Orbjinzo> mircochip420
<Orbjinzo> what filesystem is the HD formatted with
<agh> hi guys
<microchip420> Orbjinzo: i am unsure
<Orbjinzo> Microchip420: find out and thats your answer.
<microchip420> kk, brb
<agh> whats the issue?
<microchip420> i am having an issue with my external HDD, i connected it to a friend's pc, which is a Windows OS, and now it will not mount
<agh> hmm it seems like it was filesystema changed
<Tm_T> or just broken
<cyril11> ntfs or fat32 ?
<agh> it has happened to me with usb flash memories
<agh> a nightmare
 * Tm_T typically format all that stuff to ext2
<agh> agree
<Tm_T> even my phone uses ext2 (:
<agh> :-)
<microchip420> cool, i was able to force the mount
<microchip420> problem solved, w00t w00t
<dr_willis> http://www.puppylinux.org/community/puppy-ce/puppy-215-ce-viz/expansion-packs
<dr_willis> some neat sfs info there
<Tm_T> dr_willis: sfs?
<patches> hi all
<agh> hi
<dr_willis> wrong channel paste. :)
<dr_willis> lol
<Tm_T> I assumed so
<dr_willis> PuppyLinux. :)
<rio_> Hello !
<joseph> hey, rio
<rio_> I have kinda got myself in some trouble to install 3D Cube :\ and now Kubuntu looks are gone :"(
<rio_> and its neither Kubuntu nor ubuntu lolz
<rio_> how do I fix it
<rio_> I used one very long command just a while ago it removied all GNome but all good aps too
<rio_> can anyone tell me the ways to restore kubuntu
<Rio_Jan09> Anyone free there ?
<patches_> hi
<[NetSkier> rio_, it would help if you would type that long command in here so we could think about it.
<rio_> Ok KDE is back
<rio_> but everything gone including firefox
<rio_> KDE apps only
<rio_> ok sure
<rio_> I am reffering to something *cats website
<rio_> oops that web browsing history is no more since firefox is removed
<rio_> sorry cant give that
<rio_> psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<rio_> this is the webpage
<rio_> and thanks to that I m back to KDE
<[NetSkier> rio_, "sudo apt-get install firefox" will install firefox.
<[NetSkier> rio_, but don't type the quotes.
<rio_> yes thanks
<rio_> I installed
<[NetSkier> wolf13
<dr_willis> reoving firefox -  should not of removed the users firefox settings. :) reisntall it and they should still be there
<rio_> oh
<rio_> how do I get that cube btw
<robinr> how does one get to see the reason for a package update
<rio_> I tried my level best
<rio_> Its updating
<robinr> adept doesn't tell me
<maxmahem__> rio_: to get that cube effect you need to either install compiz or upgrade to KDE4.2
<maxmahem__> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rio_> compiz istall
<rio_> ed*
<rio_> and hor 4 ver 1 and # of desktop = 1
<rio_> yet it wont work
<maxmahem__> head over to #compiz-fusion then for configuration help and what not.
<rio_> ok thanks a lot
<maxmahem__> You might install CCSM from adept to help you configure it as you like.
<rio_> yes I installed it yet again
<dr_willis> 4.2 has a cube and a 'cylinder' :)
<maxmahem__> and sphere as well.
<dr_willis> Enabling the effects actually made KDE 4.2 useable.. :) wasent near as sluggish as when i had them disabled.. figure that out...
<maxmahem__> Only problem I have with it is it keeps the positoning relationships of your desktop on the cube, which doesn't map very well most of the time, and can be confusing. I wish I could configure where and how it maps my desktops.
<rio_> I have some plugin for XP which works nice
<rio_> exctly like that
<rio_> I was expecting Kubuntu doin it better
<Tm_T> rio_: it does well
<Tm_T> rio_: just that if you decide to use compiz, it's not kubuntu territory anymore
<maxmahem__> Compiz can do it in a very impressive manner, kwin's effects are bit more primative, but more stable.
<Tm_T> maxmahem__: how primative? (:
<Tm_T> I fail to see any big difference
<rio_> I see so I'd better leave it alone ? suggesions are welcome
<rio_> its my first day on any Linux
<dr_willis> I would suggest not mixxing compiz + kde.
<Tm_T> I second to that
<dr_willis> stick wht the kde4.2 effects if you want them
<rio_> ok
<MaxMahem> Well for example my problem above. If I arrange my desktops as a square (2x2) they map rather strangely to the cube.
<Tm_T> interesting
 * Tm_T doesn't use cube at all
<Tm_T> so, who knows
<Tm_T> I have 9 desktops in use anyway
<rio_> I guss I'd go back flip effects and desktops
<MaxMahem> In fact they don't really map to the cube at all, but maintain their square relationship to one another. Which may be what somepeople want, but not me. It makes the cube effect rather confusing.
<MaxMahem> Also some of my favorite compiz effects (like burning the screen up) aren't present on KDE yet.
<MaxMahem> Or having a hot-spot to minimise your desktop, which is another effect I like.
<rio_> a very stupid question Will Gnome apps will work in KDE (or Kubuntu) properly ?
<MaxMahem> rather minimise all your current windows to your desktop.
<Tm_T> MaxMahem: hot-spot? like having some effect triggered by edge/corner of desktop?
<MaxMahem> rio_: with the proper librares (which adept/apt-get should get for you) they will. There will be some visual differences.
<MaxMahem> Tim_T: Exactly.
<rio_> my firefox shows very bad grphics with drop down menus
<Tm_T> MaxMahem: it's already in KDE 4.2 so... who is this Tim anyway?
<MaxMahem> You can trigger an expose effect (which I like) but not a minimise all effect (which I also like).
<MaxMahem> my bad, thats what I get for not using tab complete. My eyes are getting bad, I need to increase the font size.
<Tm_T> MaxMahem: heh, I use font size 7 in terminal usually
<MaxMahem> Well I have Samba share set up here. But no easy way to test it with no windows client on hand.
<MaxMahem> Though I couldn't get SWAT working.
<MaxMahem> rio_: If your new to Linux you should spend some time playing with Amarok, greatest music app ever IMO.
<MaxMahem> Incredibly awesome.
<rio_> I think I like this (OS n everything)
<rio_> I m gonna use it as everyday use and windows for windows only apps
<rio_> I have been installin and experimenthing since 12 hrs btw LOLz
<rio_> I expect only thing from apple now Unix release of iTunes :D
<zac> Heyyy
<zac> im looking for someone to explain to me how to install amarok 2
<zac> <--Kubuntu noob
<Tm_T> !neon | zac
<ubottu> zac: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<zac> i saw the site.
<zac> but i cant make sense of it
<zac> like the compiling instructions were hard for me
<Tm_T> zac: look what ubottu said
<Tm_T> zac: you don't have to compile anything
<zac> well not compiling
<zac> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Compiling:2.0
<rio_> if ur on kubuntu it must be installed by default right ?
<zac> yaa
<Tm_T> rio_: not Amarok 2
<rio_> oh
<zac> but theres no update on amarok one v.v
<Tm_T> zac: see what ubottu said
<zac> i did
<zac> all it took me to was some neon thing
<zac> can someone just give me the terminal codec (if there is one)
<rio_> OMG
<rio_> its cool
<zac> duh
<zac> i want it so bad
<zac> lol
<zac> i like literally installed kubuntu on my pc two days ago
<rio_> I also installed bout 20 hrs ago
<zac>  lol
<zac> this is a pretty nice IRC client btw
<booleancat> amarok2 is cake. you got that figured out yet zac?
<zac> nooo
<zac> i just want someone to help me install it
<booleancat> k, awesome
<zac> like query me or something, it would be much appreciated
<zac> v.v
<booleancat> are you using the newest kubuntu (intrepid, I *think*)
<zac> 8.10
<rio_> you can try website guides dude you place the tar in home then type commands
<zac> idk how to install the new beta eiter, (which would also be appreciated, if someone toldme)
<booleancat> k, what i want you to do is type "sudo adept" from the console
<zac> im sorry
<zac> wats the console..
<zac> like taskbar?
<zac> sorry im used to vista
<booleancat> :) k. Type ALT-F2. in the box that pops up, type "konsole" (all without quotes of course)
<booleancat> that's fine, its just easier to explain stuff over console if you're chatting, rather than live
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> nothing comes up
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> oops
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> nvm i thought u said f12
<booleancat> K, just click the "start menu" thing. Does it have a "search bar" at the top?
<booleancat> oh
<booleancat> yeah, f2
<MaxMahem> to update to KDE4.2 you need to add a different repository to your source list umm...
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> OHHH
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> terminal
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> haha u could of just said that :P
<booleancat> yeah ;) sorry
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> :P
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> no worries
<booleancat> Anyway, "sudo adept" and put in your pword. When adept opens, go to the Sources option and then Edit Software Sources
<jennifer> hey room
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hahaha
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> omg
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ok
<MaxMahem> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrped main I think (might have spelled something wrong).
<booleancat> you got it from here? ;)
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> not rly
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> adept manager looks different from normal
<jennifer> i have a little question. Will adobe cs3 work on my computer using Wine?
<booleancat> K, go to the "Third Party Software" tab. and then click Add
<MaxMahem> jennifer: I haven't run it, but I think I heard that it was supposed to be emulated near perfectly.
<booleancat> what do you mean different?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> uhm
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> like theres interface, and role, and use
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> never seen that before
<jennifer> okay just wondering because I am about to install it up here. thanks
<booleancat> basicly, you're looking for a Sources option, or a Repositories option
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> mmk
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> wheres third party software ?
<booleancat> Maybe yours is different... Are you using kde 4.1?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ya
<jennifer> also I am having issues getting my printer to work. I have a Dell 810 all in one printer. And i was told to install the Lenmark 9500 driver for it since my printer is the same type of build
<jennifer> only issue when i go to install it; my computer freezes on me
<booleancat> hrm, I'm on 4.2betawhatev
<MaxMahem> I have no help for printers, they are the devil.
<Firefishe> I need the snd_rtctimer module on 8.10, however, it does not appear to be available.  Thoughts?
<booleancat> want the hard-core instrunctions? they aren't TOO bad. I promise
<MaxMahem> adept should look pretty much the same in 4.1. I don't think anything really changed, interface wise.
<Firefishe> If you're dependent up on kde 3.5.x on a stable system, I don't know if I'd be switching over to 4.1 just now.
<Firefishe> upon
<jennifer> anyways thnk
<MaxMahem> 4.2 is supposed to be out at the end of this month I think.
<MaxMahem> 4.1 is stable enough, but the user interface still needs some work.
<MaxMahem> 4.2 cleans up most of the issues, and really the 4.2 beta isn't that bad, I'm running it now.
<Firefishe> I'm running 4.1 in 8.10 right now, and it's fairly stable without having to go into gnome.  I am having a problem with rosegarden complaining of low latency and a missing module called snd-rtctimer. It's for MIDI instrument work.
<Firefishe> I like the new kde! :)
<MaxMahem> Yeah, but I couldn't stand not being able to have multiple rows on the Pannel, thankfully 4.2 fixes that and several other issues.
<Firefishe> MaxMahem:  Well, I'll look forward to 4.2 when it goes final
<MaxMahem> It will be great. I think alot of people are going to be very impressed. Still some rough edges on KDE, but its getting way better.
<MaxMahem> In fact my list of issues is pretty small now. Can't get my webcam working, can't configure my extra buttons on my mouse, and arK is crap. That is about it.
<MaxMahem> Hopefully my arK problems will be fixed in 4.2
<Firefishe> I use the CLI for archive operations
<Firefishe> I can see what's going on better, imho anyway.
<MaxMahem> I've had to revert to that at times, but it would be nice to be able to click on a folder in dolphin and have arK compress it into an archive. Or drag and drops files into a open archive.
<MaxMahem> arK is supposed to be able to do that... but it hasn't worked so good over here.
<rio_> hello again where do I post crash report ?
<Firefishe> MaxMahem:  Well, there are alternative archiving gui programs, too.
<MaxMahem> I haven't had a chance to play around with them just yet, though I have downloaded a couple.
<rio_> hey that thing crashes a lot
<rio_> media player
<rio_> amarok 2
<rio_> I tried to install it. But Adept installer crashes :'(
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> really?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> how did u get it so fast ?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> ohhh
<rio_> no no not the media player
<rio_> sorry for that
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> whats this server called?!
<MaxMahem> tab on the far left should tell you.
<MaxMahem> I'm on clarke.freenode.net
<rio_> damn it now my adept installer wont even start
<rio_> how do I start installer it just keep crashin
<rio_> E: Type 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntuhttp://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu' is not known on line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sour
<darklife> ndasd
<rio_> this si wat I see in terminal
<rio_> and installer wont even start :(
<herrspock> good morning, just a question, why the web page of Kubuntu is displayed perfectly in firefox, but not in konqueror?
<stdin> rio_: you pasted wrong, you need to edit the file and replace the line with "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main"
<rio_> how do I undoe it
<stdin> rio_: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> rio_: and edit it
<stdin> herrspock: they look identical to me in both
<Muzer> Hello. Why won't it let me change the icons for file associations? I'm on the right page, but where on the internet and in help pages the icon is supposed to be clickable, it isn't
<herrspock> stdin: then it must be konqueror 3.5.8, that I am using, I'm going to install kubuntu 8.10 today, let's see then
<stdin> herrspock: http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4886/konqjb3.png
<rio_> you saved my day stdin Thanks a tonne
<herrspock> stdin: I see, then I'll report the result with konqueror 4
<Adola> Hello.
<Muzer> hello
<Adola> I updated to KDE 4.2  and now Kopete won't work.
<robinr> several apps krasched after upgdrade the first time. Launching them worked.
<robinr> those were started on login btw, worked after manual launch
<robinr> haven't tried to logout and in again
<Adola> So, anyone know how to fix it?
<RurouniJones> Anyone know how you install and activate a KDE Theme manager file (.kth) in KDE 3.5?
<RurouniJones> the install is easy, just click the file and it appears to activate an "Install KDE theme" program
<RurouniJones> After that...how on earth do you activate teh bloomin thing
<marek_> hi i have a gigantic problem, every time i install something, with apt-get, it blocks console on "starting bluetooth"
<marek_> this is some serious case, can you help me?
<Walex> marek_: it probably has failed to run a post-install script for some package, and then tries to run it on every installation.
<Walex> marek_: what are you using to install?
<flipflop> hi. My laptop mic isn't working.  What do I do?
<flipflop> KMix doesn't even show an Input tab..
<Tung> hi
<Tung> <-- noob XD
<marek_> Walex apt-get
<marek_> i just ran some updates
<marek_> i also tried to reboot
<marek_> and the same thing happened
<marek_> it completely demolished my system
<marek_> please help
<marek_> flipflop try alsa-mixer in konsole
<marek_> look especially for mic boost
<fjellrev1> I am having a huge problem with my laptop here,think it's a conflict between Kwin and compiz,but anyways.it hangs on boot up,worked perfectly before I left the house,now it hangs when loading default applications for my session,anyone know where I should start to fix this?
<flipflop> marek_: what package is that?  I don't have alsa-mixer
<Walex> marek_: "completely demolished" seems a bit strange, and anyhow your description of your problem is not that clear, so I can only guess.
<Tung> <-- has also a poblem.. always when i try to install something there are application problems while installing. and its shown me but after installing everything works.. any ideas? XD
<marek_> Walex i will try to explain it more detailed
<marek_> i'm starting my computer
<marek_> and i  can see kubuntu logo
<marek_> and the sattus bar
<marek_> but it stops in about 80%
<marek_> and i can see text
<marek_> "starting bluetooth" with no "OK" on right
<Tung> ^.^
<marek_> flipflop type in konsole "alsa-mixer"
<flipflop> I found it.  It's "alsamixer" tho, not "alsa-mixer"
<flipflop> and there's nothing about mic there :(
<flipflop> except "Mix as output" but I don't think that's what I want
<flipflop> *Mic as output
<Walex> flipflop: press F5
<flipflop> oh ok...
<Walex> marek_: have you got any Bluetooth hardware?
<marek_> yes, bluetooth usb stack
<Walex> flipflop: or use 'alsamixergui'
<Walex> marek_: *hardware*?
<marek_> Walex but i tried to plug it off
<Walex> marek_: ah you meant "stick".
<coucouf> hi there, I just changed my password for my main account and now KDM refuses to log me in...
<marek_> Walex - stick thats correct
<coucouf> googling a bit, I found some interesting solutions like "reinstall", so ideas welcome :)
<marek_> the previous line is "Reloading kernel event manager .,.       [OK]"
<Walex> marek_: odds are that if you let wait a long time (20m) it will timeout and then you can disable Bluetooth. on startup. Probably the stick is somewhat incompatible.
<marek_> it worked befre
<marek_> before
<marek_> Walex, there was a small update, and there was something with bluetoth, sisnce then, it started
<marek_> i think im having this bug
<marek_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262927
<marek_> i also have pvr usb2 tv tuner
<flipflop> no luck :(
<flipflop> my mic still doesn't work
<deamoon> hi ppl
<deamoon> what command is toupdate repositories?
<deamoon> any1?
<fjellrev1> apt-get install update ?
<fjellrev1> nto install
<deamoon> E: Type ‘http://ppa.launchpad.net’ is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<deamoon> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<deamoon> im getting this
<deamoon> y
<deamoon> ?
<fjellrev1> because you have enabled cd repo also
<deamoon> but i cant change anythink
<deamoon> its not working
<deamoon> how can i change it
<deamoon> ?
<fjellrev1> if you open synaptic and press manage repo and uncheck ch
<deamoon> i cant open it
<fjellrev1> uncheck cd
<deamoon> thats a problem
<fjellrev1> how are you trying to open it?
<deamoon> trought meniu
<deamoon> application
<fjellrev1> try sudo synaptic or sudo adept,depending on which you use
<deamoon> fatal error occurred
<deamoon> w8 ill pastebin it
<flipflop> How do I get my microphone to work?
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/103465/
<deamoon> any ideas why
<deamoon> ?
<deamoon> fjellrev1.?
<fjellrev1> looks like it has something to do with QT
<deamoon> which means?
<fjellrev1> i am no wizard on this but you could try and download libQt packages, libQtCore .. or sudo apt-get install synaptic and try that instead,i find it better
<deamoon> ok ill trry
<deamoon> i cant
<deamoon> install
<deamoon> anythink
<fjellrev1> what whaat? :) whats it saying?
<deamoon> E: Type ‘http://ppa.launchpad.net’ is not known on line 55 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<deamoon> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<fjellrev1> aha..
<deamoon> :(
<fjellrev1> okay sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<fjellrev1> find the launchpad and E repos and uncomment them with # infron of them
<ubottu> launchpad is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<fjellrev1> they should be on line 55 the launchpad
<fjellrev1> find E as well
<ubottu> as is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<deamoon> looks like its start working
<fjellrev1> yeah!great success!think you should stay clear of the launchpad repo
<deamoon> ok
<deamoon> <fjellrev1>.ty fella
<fjellrev1> np,nice to be able to help
<deamoon> xexexe
<wathek> hello all how can I delete the pppoeconfig configuration ?
<keymone> check /etc/ppp/peers
<wathek> ok
<wathek> keymone, could you help me please ? I cannot find why I cannot connect to wireless network anymore yesterday I used pppoeconfig to be able to connect a network and now the kde network manager don't connect to any network how ever iwlist scan shows me the availble networks but not kde network manager
<keymone> well pppoeconf has nothing to do with wireless network
<keymone> how do you know kde network manager does not show any networks? did you try adding a network?
<wathek> yes
<wathek> keymone, and when I click on connect to other network I choose my network nothing happens
<keymone> check syslog for errors
<wathek> ok
<wathek> keymone, it says Jan 11 12:07:18 Wathek NetworkManager: <WARN>  impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (2) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/Connection/8 failed to activate: (2) Device not managed by NetworkManager
<keymone> no idea what's wrong..
<keymone> check if you have to install some restricted drivers
<keymone> but that's a pure guess
<wathek> keymone, euh
<wathek> ok
<wathek> keymone, what's strange is that iwconfig shows me my wireless config
<wathek> and iwlist scan detects some networks
<wathek> keymone, I'm using a non-free driver for my wireless card
<mario1965> ciao
<chukwuma> hello all
<chukwuma> wanna chat
<tictric> chukwuma: #kubuntu-offtopic
<chukwuma> ffffffffffffffff
<ksa-24> سسسسسسسسسسسسس
<chukwuma> any one wanna chat
<hyper_ch> no
<hyper_ch> don't query me
<chukwuma> wuery you ok
<thomliz> hi
<Adola> Hello.
<Adola> I need help please
<PhilRod> Adola: just ask. If anyone knows, they'll tell you
<Adola> Ok.
<Adola> I updated to KDE 4.2 and now KOpete won't connect
<Adola> I get this error
<Adola> QSqlQuery::prepare: database not open
<Koordin> hi is it possible to do such a useless thing as letting only a time t for entering the password (on sudo for example, or on unlocking, or on login, etc.)
<Adola> Hey, Tuxguitar isn't in Synaptic or Adept.
<Adola> Why>
<orbital_fox> Adola: probably too new/unstable
<Adola> Well, In like...The dumb Adept.  (The one that has asearch bar and shows you a nice graphical list of applications-Not the one whith all that otehr stuff..Like source code and that good sguff)
<Adola> It shows up in the dumb adept.
<Adola> But not in like...Synaptic Package Manager
<Adola> (Also, it's doing this with Hydrogen)
<diego> olá amigos
<orbital_fox> that is weird.. cause they should both probably have the same repositories, there for same packages
<Adola> Yeah.  I know.
<orbital_fox> why dont you install from the one you can get it from?
<Guest60157> Hi, i am lookingo for a aplication to make my xfce stay like a MacOSX. somebody can help me?
<orbital_fox> Guest60157: what do you mean by " stay" ?
<Adola> I will.  But, THere are extra's that dumb adept wont' show
<orbital_fox> Adola: by extras you mean recommendations?
<Adola> No, like.
<Adola> Umm, just extra stuff.
<Adola> Like, for example.
<Adola> "Kmess" in Kopete
<Adola> If you use dumb Adept.  You can only get Kopete.  But, with smart Adept or SMP, you can get Kmess
<Guest60157> <orbital> sorry for my terible english.... the aparence. and that toolbar
<orbital_fox> Adola: so what you are referring to as dump is the simple installer/remover, why the smart is the full package manager?
<Adola> Yes.
<Idzme> we're can i tun off that bouncing icon at the start off each programm??
<orbital_fox> Guest60157: you should probably go to the XFCE channel then
<rio_de_janeiro> ok!
<rio_de_janeiro> thanks
<Dragnslcr> Idzme- I think it's System Settings -> Desktop -> Launch Feedback
<orbital_fox> Adola: the package manager has more options for handling less established packages, and giving power users more options
<Idzme> Dragnslcr: thanks, I'll have a look
<Adola> HOw do I get back usablility?
<orbital_fox> Adola: what do you mean usability?
<bthompson> anybody know how to get a kodak easy share digital camera working in kubuntu...it sits on a dock that is connected via usb...in windows when you press the button on the dock it comes up and has you pull pictures of camera...
<Adola> Well,Package manager wont' correctly.
<Adola> It won't show many packages
<Adola> Like...There are very few.
<Adola> And yes, I've reloaded.
<Adola> Let me try again thtough
<bthompson> oh an some how after i rebooted the kmenu is on the right hand screen and not on the left...how do i get it back on the right side..
<orbital_fox> bthompson: search the forums for the kodak camera
<orbital_fox> Adola: are you in the simple installer/remover or the full package manager
<Adola> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/kubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Adola> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Adola> I'm in the advancd.
<Adola> I reloaded.  And got that error.
<orbital_fox> Adola: thats a development branch with nightly builds if i am not mistaken
<orbital_fox> you could damage your system if dont know what you are doing
<Adola> Ok.  I typed in "Inkscape" intot eh advanced installer.
<Adola> I have inscpae installed.
<Adola> And nothing showed up.
<bthompson> anybody got any ideas on how the kmenu got to the right of screen instead of left..
<Muzer> My on-motherboard sound card, which kmix identifies as "HDA Intel", in Windows can output in 2, 4, or 6 channels, each progressively converting more input ports into output ports. However, on Linux, I can only choose 2 channel or 6 channel, so I can either have the mic working, or surround sound working.
<ghostcube> hi guys i read about the kde xorg garbage that is resulting from an patch that fc and ubuntu are doing toxorg.conf is there anything known if this gets fixed
<ghostcube> its really annoying
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> *xorg server
<bthompson> Adola: not finding much on the forums in respect to the kodak camera
<Adola> ?!
<Adola> Kodak camera?
<bthompson> its a z7590....i think it may take some tweaking to get it working on the camera dock
<bthompson> i would bet if i had the usb cable to plug it directly in it might work...
<dr_willis> from what ive seen most docks are just usb hubs + a power converter thing..
<dr_willis> some may have extra features I guess. :)
<Adola> Where is the document htat has the reop's on it?
<bthompson> well i feel stupid...i just realized the cable was disconnected from the dock....so its work now..
<ghostcube> i talking about htis one here http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170462
<bthompson> it doesn't pop up a program but you can select import from camera...in digikam program
<Adola> What is the document's name with the repos?
<ghostcube> sources.list
<ghostcube> in /etc/apt/
<Adola> Thanks.
<ghostcube> np
<bjorn> Is it possible to add password to a folder in the file system?
<jobjebaraj> how to configure touchpad in Lenovo laptop? Please Help me on the driver downloads and configuration
<jobjebaraj> How to configure laptop inbuilt cam on Lenov Laptop? Help me on the driver downloads and configuration
<hatoyu>  I make install kdevelop4 and run it correctly but some menu can not pop up and I didnot find new project
<dr_willis> Configure what aspect of the touchpad?   Theres some Ubuntu/kubuntu forums/docs i think that  have some specific info on laptops.
<MinusSeven> hi
<MinusSeven> I installed Kubuntu. If I'm using one program that uses sound, any other programs I load, the sound doesn't work.
<hunt_> aloha all, i am pretty new on kubuntu and i would like to backup my system be4 i do something again in my lib and than nothing function anymore. can somebody give me instruction 4 this please?
<bvalek2> MinusSeven: as far as i know, you are supposed to be able to use 16 distinct programs, that use sound
<bvalek2> hunt_: all you need to back up, is that you fear to lose :)
<ghostcube> MinusSeven, you can try to get this done by jackd if the sound progz you use can communicate with it
<ghostcube> it has an own patch bay
<hunt_> i dont want to lose.. ;-)
<hunt_> not again, it happens few days ago, some changes in the lib and i couldnt connect to the internet anymore
<hunt_> i just want to backup the system be4 i install something new where i am not sure
<bvalek2> hunt_: save your private files, and then experiment around. in the worst case, you have to do a complete reinstall, but you dont have to worry, since you have everything backed up. this is the best way to get familiar with your system
<ghostcube> hunt_, the home folder is all u need
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> everything else is system
<hunt_> i eisntall the system few days ago because of some new settings and then i couldnt get anymore too the internet.
<Guest95544> hi
<flodin> hi i installed kubuntu-desktop the other day to try out kde, but i can't find anywhere that i can change keyboard layout. Do i need to install something more?
<JontheEchidna> flodin: There is a keyboard layout configuration module in the regional & language section of system settings
<bvalek2> flodin: select from the start menu -> System settings -> Personal -> Regional & Language ->Keyboard Layout
<flodin> ahh there, thank you
<flodin> by the way, i was here last week trying to figure out why kde was running extremely slow
<lenjoubert> flodin: and did you figure out?
<flodin> it turns out it was the nvidia drivers. I've upgraded from 170 something to version 180
<flodin> the speed difference is crazy
<lenjoubert> I have nvidia drivers as well
<bvalek2> flodin: i remember that, i am glad that it worked :)
<flodin> at that time i don't think the drivers were released yet, at least not for 64-bit
<lenjoubert> I have nvidia 177.82
<flodin> but i discovered they were available now
<flodin> yeah 177 is what i meant
<lenjoubert> and have nuerious problems with "greyed out" screens
<flodin> actually the functionality is there in version 177 too, but you had to enable it with special tweaks in xorg.conf. In 180 it's enabled by default
<flodin> apparently it was some problem with memory allocation speed in the driver
<lenjoubert> I will immediately download the 180
<lenjoubert> only problem is about 15 minutes afterwards to get xorg going after any nvidia update :-(
<flodin> not with ubuntu. I just grabbed them with aptitude :)
<flodin> search for nvidia-glx-180
<lenjoubert> tnx I usually download from nvidia website
<lenjoubert> flodin: tnx will do
<flodin> you will need to add the restricted package sources if you didn't already
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<lenjoubert> flodin: will do so and report back if there is a speed increase ....
<raidenovich> salut, i bought a barebone to us it as an server, i installed kubuntu on it. everything works fine, but when i attempt to start a remote login i get very many graphical issues... i cant see anything... i use the remote login with krdc and an laptop.. could it have anything to do with the framerate supportet on my laptop?
<flodin> how can i change the blinking rate of the cursor?
<thomliz> hi
<thomliz> wie geht
<thomliz> hallo arno
<feb> hi, gutentag, bonjour, dag
<thomliz> was ist jetzt
<feb> a stupid installer corrupted system files. How do you force a reinstallation of a package without removing and redownloading all the dependencies ?
<SlimeyPete> sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<thomliz> bitte duch
<SlimeyPete> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<feb> SlimeyPete: does it reinstall libs and all or just reconfigure stuff ?
<thomliz> ja
<SlimeyPete> feb: it re-installs the package. I don't think it re-installs dependencies though.
<feb> SlimeyPete: sounds good, gonna try
<SlimeyPete> feb: also try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename"
<feb> i think i tried that one
<feb> gonna try to repair the system at distance
<Kovert> what is the default samba for intrepid with kde 4.2 beta (I know it shouldn't matter)
<BluesKaj> Kovert , just look for it in adept or install normally with apt in the the terminal
<bobek> hey
<bobek> I hawe a probem witch brownse my disk
<salvatore> ciao
<ghostcube> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ghostcube> :)
<bashit> hello
<bashit> i've got a question concerning bluetooth support in the freshly released kde 4-2 beta
<bashit> does it work yet? :)
<root> g'morning...any tips for getting verizon usb modem working
<ghostcube> first never log in to irc as root
<ghostcube> :D
<wa4chq> hello...any tips for getting verizon usb modem working with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !pl | bobek
<ubottu> bobek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cumulus007> GTk apps are ugly in Kubuntu
<cumulus007> I want to se Firefox, but it looks ugly
<cumulus007> I have had this problem earlier, but I could fix it
<cumulus007> now, I have forgotten how to fix it
<cumulus007> does ayone know how to fix it?
<flodin> hm right, there's some thing to tweak firefox
<flodin> some extension
<flodin> you'll probably find it if you google
<flodin> but fwiw, you should try opera which is a qt application
<cumulus007> opera, blergh
<doc__> hi there
<BluesKaj> hi there to you too, doc__  )
<paolo> hi. I can't install (apt) the headers of my kernel (2.6.24-19-generic). when I do apt-get install linux-headers-386, I have the wrong versions of the headers (25 and 27)
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-&(uname -r)
<paolo> ghostcube: already tried. it says that the package can't be installed
<ghostcube> for what reason
<paolo> Package linux-headers-2.6.24-19-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<paolo> ghostcube:
<ghostcube> what distrie is this ?
<ghostcube> hardy ?
<paolo> 8.10 kde 4
<paolo> ghostcube:
<ghostcube> so u cant have 2.6.24 normally
<paolo> it seems I can't
<ghostcube> what does uname -r tell u
<paolo> 2.6.24-19-generic
<ghostcube> is this an update from hardy
<paolo> yes
<ghostcube> ok you ticked stay with menu.list
<ghostcube> it hasent created an new kernel entry as it seems
<paolo> so what should I do in order to fix it ?
<ghostcube> dpkg -l linux-image*   is there an 2.6.27.x
<paolo> ghostcube: ?
<paolo> ah
<paolo> sorry
<paolo> let me try
<paolo> linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic and others
<ghostcube> no 2.6.27 ?
<paolo> ghostcube: yes, there is it
<ghostcube> ok now u need to edit youre grub/menu.list
<ghostcube> and add the kernel
<paolo> ghostcube: I have this line
<paolo> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=4525401c-850b-45d7-a034-f7d75cead19c ro single
<ghostcube> can u pastebin the menu.list plase
<ghostcube> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<paolo> ok
<paolo> ghostcube: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103574/
<ghostcube> paolo, can u ppost the line from the installed linux 2.6.27 kernel i need to know the exact naimg
<lovre> hi all
<paolo> ghostcube: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=4525401c-850b-45d7-a034-f7d75cead19c ro single
<paolo> do you mean this one ?
<ghostcube> nah :)
<jussi01> ghostcube: paolo you can just run sudo update-grub
<ghostcube> jussi01, if he ticked stay with old one this wasent working here but he can try it
<lovre> i edited a script that runs on startup a few months ago, but now i dont know what script that was. I only know i can see its output in virtual terminal 8 (CTRL+ALT+F8).. does anyone have an idea what could be that script?
<ghostcube> paolo, try what jussi01 suggested
<ghostcube> close menu.list
<ghostcube> and do sudo update-grub
<ghostcube> if this wont work we can try it the other way
<paolo> but then I have to reboot ?
<ghostcube> first look into the menu.list again if the command added the new kernel
<paolo> I don't see it in menu.list
<ghostcube> u did the sudo update-grub ?
<paolo> yes
<ghostcube> ok then it wont work this way
<ghostcube> :)
<lovre> i found it, it was rc.local.. thank you
<ghostcube> can u post the output of  dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.27*
<ghostcube> to pastebin.com
<ghostcube> jussi01, this is a strange thing it doesnt detect th enew kernel if u told at hardy update keep installed menu.list
<ghostcube> i had this many times
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103577/
<Guest72677> Hi there every body
<Guest72677> I need to ask something about kubuntu
<ghostcube> paolo, why do you have so many kernels installed
<Senior> My headphones jack is not working
<paolo> ghostcube: I really don't know. I didn't install any kernel manually
<paolo> I only installed linux-headers-386
<Senior> ghostcube: My headphones jack is not working
<ghostcube> paolo,  dpkg -l linux-image*    and post it with the ii or un infront of it to pastebin.com pls
<ghostcube> Senior, no idea have u checked the mixers
<paolo>  ii or un infront of it <--- ?
<ghostcube> sure if u do dpkg -l  it will list the packages with the state of installation
<paolo> ah sorry
<paolo> ok
<freaky_t> can anyone tell me how i can get that desktop folder display in kde4 when a friend has "accidently" closed it? oO
<Senior> ghostcube: nop
<ghostcube> freaky_t, afaik its an mini programm
<freaky_t> yea what is it called? oO
<ghostcube> or wait just drop the folder to the desktop
<ghostcube> it should ask you how to display
<paolo> ghostcube:
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/103578/
<flodin> er... how do you actually select a file in dolphin
<flodin> without executing it
<paolo> ghostcube: by thw way, thnks for your help!
<ghostcube> paolo, http://pastebin.com/m6de11a98
<ghostcube> hmm wait
<ghostcube> http://pastebin.com/m1a1606f8
<ghostcube> this one
<paolo> ghostcube: does it differs only on lines 127-131 ?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> the new entry for the kernel
<paolo> ghostcube: should i reboot, obviously ?
<ghostcube> after u added this yes
<paolo> let's try
<paolo> ghostcube: thnks for all!
<ghostcube> working ?
<paolo> yes
<ghostcube> ok :)
<paolo> now the actual kernel i 2.6.27
<ghostcube> and remain if it asks again keep or install new menu.list for an update
<ghostcube> install th enew one :)
<paolo> ok
<Bauldrick> looking to get a 3 in 1 wifi printer anyone use one here?
<bigmanden> curious as to whether I could get an answer from anyone regarding the best way to remove a swap partition before I reinstall ubuntu dualboot on an imac
<naesa> is there a way to use the old 3.5-menu in kde4? or atleast something that looks like it
<torkiano> naesa: yes
<naesa> torkiano: mind telling me how? :)
<torkiano> add component to the panel
<torkiano> there is 2 diferent start menus
<naesa> what's the old one called?
<JontheEchidna> naesa: right click on the menu button and select "classic menu"
<naesa> oh boy is it really that simple?
<naesa> i feel like an idiot.. Thanks JontheEchidna and torkiano
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rainarrow> Hello, I've got a problem with my display resolution: I chose 1280x960 in system settings->Display, but when I restart, it becomes 1280x1024(after loggin in). Once I start system settings->Display without doing anything, the display resolution become correct
<rainarrow> is there a way to make my system remember my resolution setting?
<JontheEchidna> me knows there's an open bug about that
<JontheEchidna> er
 * JontheEchidna knows there's an open bug about that
<rainarrow> really? actually it worked for me before I delete(and let the system rebuild automatically) my ~/.kde directory
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434 and http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=163707
<rainarrow> ok..
<rainarrow> confirmed, my problem is the same as this bug
<OxDeadC0de> When will 4.2RC1 be packaged??
<OxDeadC0de> or will it?
<ghostcube> 13.01.
<rainarrow> Thanks, JontheEchidna
<freaky_t> ghostcube ok thank you
<holli> hi. is there a way to become a real superuser in a shell, that saves me from typing "sudo this", "sudo that"? (basically the password for "su")
<ghostcube> there is an roadmap for kde 4.2
<ghostcube> hoisn, set the root password and then su
<ghostcube> holli,
<holli> how do i do that?
<ghostcube> sudo passwd  is for the root password
<holli> will try
<holli> wonderful. thx
<liddell> hi hi
<holli> he he =)
<BrianH> howdy howdy
<liddell> so i am trying to upgrade wine and adept manager is saying that it would break packages. so it tried it with synaptic and it says "Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 is to be installed" any suggestions?
<BrianH> is atp-get not available from the LIveCD?
<ghostcube> apt-get should work fine
<BrianH> I'm running from my usb thumbdrive right now (made from usb-creator) and it won't recognize atp-get
<ghostcube> its apt
<ghostcube> not atp
<ghostcube> :|
<BrianH> *sigh* it's been a long day, thanks :)
<thomliz> hi
 * Tm_T slaps Bou_afk with awaynick reminder
<rainarrow> how to add the systray icon that let you change screen resolution? mine is lost after deleting my .kde directory
<megajosh2> Lol why am I in here, I don't even have Kubuntu
<estan> hm. how can i make the external monitor hooked up to my laptop stay turned on when i close the laptop lid?
<ingerashu> hi everyone
<estan> i want only the laptop screen to turn off.
<ingerashu> does anyone know how to speed up file transfer in pidgin?
<ingerashu> it's really slow
<ingerashu> maximum 100kb :|
<ingerashu> anyone?
<estan> another question; anyone recently gotten bad sound (noisy at high pitch) with intel laptop?
<estan> (82801G chip).
<holli> strange. i have just installed the flash player for youtube, image is ok but there is no sound. strange because the soundcard works. (can play mp3s)
<holli> so many questions =)
<estan> i don't get the noise in mplayer (alsa), only in KDE apps (kaffeine, amarok).
<ghostcube> holli, flashplayer 10 ?
<ghostcube> there is something about an bug for this
<jevon_> having a problem updating repositories. When I try in gui, I get a crash through KDE. If I run apt-get update, I get a list of 302: moved temporarily errors
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get -f install
<jevon> no go
<holli> the newest, ghostcube
<holli> i did not really look at the version number
<holli> =)
<TraceRoute87> how the heck do you properly rearrange icons on the panel on kde4.1
<holli> bah, never mind
<holli> something has set the mixer volume to zero :]
<holli> it wasn't me. i think
<holli> fine. so now flash works in firefox, how to make it so in konqueror
<holli> ah, i had installed the nvidia driver
<holli> looks like it comes with its own sound mixer. wtf?
 * holli shakes head
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> how can i install a slide show screen saver in kde4 beta?
<KomiaPoika> in kde 4.2 beta i can't put up a single picture in the background of kdm, why?
<invitado> hi
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> heyy
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> i just installed amarok 2, without configuring amarok 1.4 audio previously ( i just reinstalled kubuntu) and when i go to configure it, it doesnt work
<jevon> any ideas on how to fix problems with "repository error 302: moved temporarily"
<Bou_afk> Tm_T: you hurted me!
<mm_> عربي ؟
<ksa-24> الووووووووووو
<jussi01> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<jevon> having a problem updating repositories. When I try in gui, I get a crash through KDE. If I run apt-get update, I get a list of 302: moved temporarily errors
<jussi01> jevon: Id suggest going into adept and changing to a different country or the main archive
<jussi01> (theres a dropdown box)
<jevon> any ones you know that works wityh 8.04
<Tm_T> !away > Bou
<ubottu> Bou, please see my private message
<jevon> strange; this computer works fine with the updates, but my laptop is messing up
<bthompson> hey guys after rebooting my kemnu ended up on the right side of my screen any ideas on what may have caused this and how i get it back to the left side..
<jevon> can you just drag it back over
<bthompson> no
<bthompson> i don't know how it got over there in the first place..it wasn't like this when i rebooted..
<bthompson> maybe i should try another reboot..
<bthompson> rebooting now
<ingerashu> it is possible to save my ubuntu settings on dvd or something?
<ingerashu> i want to installanother os
<ingerashu> and i want to save these programs i installed on ubuntu and all of the settings for the future
<darkdelusions> ingerashu: You could back up your home folder
<darkdelusions> that is where most of your setting are stored
<shadeslayer> hi everybody
<ingerashu> could you be more precise?
<ingerashu> im really disapointed in ubuntu
<ingerashu> i mean linux in general
<ingerashu> many programs runs much slower than a xp program
<ingerashu> many times it blocks
<ingerashu> internet speed reduced
<ingerashu> problems running xp games
<ingerashu> ...
<underdog_> can anyone tell me why i cannot connect to my wireless (wpa2 protected) network?  it freezes at 28% and says unable to connect.  it's a linksys wireless pci adapter.
<jackpot_200111> try wicd..... i was also having issue wtih network manager. wicd works like a charm
<jackpot_200111> assuming this is not a driver issue
<underdog_> hmm, i did.  but it showed unable to connect
<underdog_> and i connect no problem from my laptop
<underdog_> but the desktop = no dice
<ksa-24> no
<gast> exit
<W8TAH> hi guys in 16 days KDE 4.2 will be comming out -- how can i integrate it into my Intrepid systems?
<ghostcube> W8TAH, in 2 days the rc1 is coming
<ghostcube> www.kubuntu.org
<ghostcube> and there is an article gfor beta2
<ghostcube> and the main updates should be in official repo
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> how stable is beta 2 prooving to be?
<W8TAH> proving
<mbc_admin> jackalope?
<shadeslayer> W8TAH:except for a few glitches here and there its quite stabke
<shadeslayer> *stable
<W8TAH> very cool
<W8TAH> i'll do the upgrade on here right now
<shadeslayer> W8TAH:only the weather and the RSS feed widgets do not work,its better that KDE 4.1
<W8TAH> ok -- thats dooable -- will the weather one be functional by final?
<shadeslayer> W8TAH:yeah they'll probably fix it as its a reported bug
<W8TAH> kewl
<PigeonHD> Hey i've just switch from ubuntu to kubuntu and my printer doesn't work... do i need to do something special?
<shadeslayer> PigeonHD:does'nt the HP application thingy in the K menu work???
<PigeonHD> hmmm HP application thingy ? lol
<shadeslayer> im new too
<PigeonHD> ok
<shadeslayer> just 2 weeks of usage
<PigeonHD> well yeah i got an HP
<jussi01> PigeonHD: what printer is it and how did you install it in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> AND i dont have a printer lol
<PigeonHD> with CUPS
<PigeonHD> HP LaserJet 1018
<jussi01> PigeonHD: also, describe "doesnt work"
<PigeonHD> well doesnt print lol
<jussi01> PigeonHD: but it has installed?
<PigeonHD> hmmm i guess yeah
<PigeonHD> but when i click a test page, it doesnt print
<jussi01> PigeonHD: have you tried a normal page from open ofice?
<PigeonHD> yeah, not working
<Alukard> Всем доброго вечера.
<Alukard> Есть русскоязычные пользователи?
<jussi01> !ru | Alukard
<ubottu> Alukard: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PigeonHD> so that was russian? lol
<shadeslayer> i thought it was greek :D
<jussi01> maybe it was... hrm... didnt look closely...
<PigeonHD> i thought too shadeslayer lol
<jussi01> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<PigeonHD> well maybe not
<PigeonHD> that was strange :P
<jussi01> nah, russian
<shadeslayer> definitely
<ghostcube> yep kyrillic
<shadeslayer> the guy had said a good evening to all of us lol
<bert_> wie setz ich richtig einen einhängepunkt für sda6
<PigeonHD> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<legodude> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<PigeonHD> lol
<legodude> er
<legodude> darn
<legodude> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<legodude> there we go
<PigeonHD> what is the format of the driver?
<W8TAH> as i am using adept to upgrade im getting a ton of fails on the retreive package lits -- when i try to do it via apt-- its yelling about unauthenticated packaes
<legodude> bert_: mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/einhangepunkt
<shadeslayer> W8TAH:just skip the authnentication check
<W8TAH> expected behavior?
<shadeslayer> legodude:google translate lol
<jussi01> W8TAH: yeah
<W8TAH> ok
<PigeonHD> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<PigeonHD> :(
<shadeslayer> W8TAH:well it just authenticates if passages are from ubuntu repos or not
<jussi01> W8TAH: Im guessing they are ppa's?
<shadeslayer> not a biggie
<W8TAH> ya
<jussi01> W8TAH: expected then
<W8TAH> cool by me
<shadeslayer> i never paid any attention to them
<shadeslayer> just followed the instructions
<W8TAH> well adept kept failing
<W8TAH> so im now usig apt
<shadeslayer> W8TAH:dunno,mine went easily through adept
<W8TAH> Errors were encountered while processing:
<W8TAH>  /var/cache/apt/archives/pkg-kde-tools_0.2ubuntu2~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<W8TAH> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<W8TAH> tholmes@Tim-Laptop:~$
<Alukard> если я не говорб по английски это не значит, что не поимаю, что вы пишете gr :(
<shadeslayer> dont know anything about it,but yeah i did encounter some errors,but it upgraded easily
<legodude> !ru > Alukard
<ubottu> Alukard, please see my private message
<W8TAH> ok -- trying again
<Alukard> Ok
<nct> Hi. In KDE 4.2 beta, is there a package that I can install to have file information in dolphin, such as the sizes and resolutions of images or bitrates of audio files?
<legodude> nct:  hit F11
<legodude> nm
<legodude> I thought that gave resolution
<nct> it doesn't give any more data other then the generic ones such as size, types, and dates
<legodude> yup, I thought I've seen it somewhere though
<nct> in kde 3.x, a right click+properties gave a lot more informations
<nct> I guess that I am missing some plugin
<legodude> maybe it was around in 4.1?
<nct> I've tried to start nepomuk, just in case, but it doesn't help, it just provides rating
<The_ManU_212>  hi i use hardy and want to use my saa7134 with vlc, anyone can help?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> can someone help me with amarok 2 please
 * booleancat just had to perform the "./configure && make && make install" dance for the first time in /years/
<booleancat> |zac|-sk|8|er-: hi! I'm back now ;)
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hey !!!
<booleancat> good timing, bit
<booleancat> btw*
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hahaha
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> look at ur pm !
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> hello ?
<|zac|-sk|8|er-> booleancat: check ur pm
<mx-tvt> hey... does kubuntu offer any patch to get kde4-window-decorator working with kde4-nightly?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Walzmyn> !ping-right
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping-right
<amaro> alguem fala portugues?
<amaro> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuu BRASIIILL  kd o link?
<m4v> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dr_willis> !pt
<alex13outros> boa noite!
<amaro> fala aew alex
<uga> amaro: please no portuguese/brasileiro here
<alex13outros> é posivel atualizar kubuntu 8.04 para 8.10?
<uga> !br | alex13outros
<ubottu> alex13outros: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<uga> !br | amaro
<ubottu> amaro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<uga> sigh, I hope they know reading their own language at least =)
<alex13outros> Obrigado
<dr_willis> !redneck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redneck
<dr_willis> No #kubuntu-redneck :)
<dr_willis> i recall years ago the redhat installer had a 'redneck' language option.  aparently it was a test-case/example that accidently got included in the releae. :)
<uga> sure people loved that
<uga> add-on love on redhat
<amaro> messenger for linux?
<Tm_T> !kopete | amaro
<ubottu> amaro: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<amaro> thank you!
<ScottG489> Hey, I've been using gde for a while but I just installed kde to try it out. All the text is way too large though. Could someone help?
<dr_willis> You can set the fonts in the control panel settings areas I recall.
<joshua24> why is it when i stick a cd it does not even see it? using KDE 4.2 beta
<ScottG489> how do i find that?
<joshua24> !Pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<romain_> hi
<booleancat> There any canadians in here (other than |zac|-sk|8|er- )?
<romain_> j ai besoin d aide
<booleancat> romain_: Is that a yes, to me?
<romain_> i want know my ip
<booleancat> 93.6.78.218
<romain_> for a ssh
<booleancat> that's your ip for whatever you want
<romain_> yes but putty say is not correct
<booleancat> If you are behind a NAT, all bets are off
<romain_> i have a router
<booleancat> you need to configure it to correctly forward port 22 to the computer you want
<romain_> when i make localhost ip it s ok
<romain_> but 93.6.78.218 no
<romain_> i have do ifconfig
<booleancat> romain_: Are you french?
<romain_> oui
<booleancat> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<romain_> thanks
<ScottG489> was i talking in kubuntu or kde before?
<booleancat> you're welcome
<wesley> whats the best way to read and write on the same hd in linux and osx ?
<wallabee> i wanna be able to put videos from my cellphone (MP4) on my computer to watch. Im able to view the video but not the audio for any of these mp4 movies. Can anyone tell me how i can watch these with audio by a codec etc. or conversion????
<wesley> aha hfs can not be written in
<cb_> hello
<IppatsuMan> !medibuntu | wallabee
<ubottu> wallabee: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wallabee> IppatsuMan: are the instructions for adding the repositories for Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex the same for Kubuntu of the same version or do i need to change something??
<IppatsuMan> wallabee: the instruction are exactly the same for both kubuntu and ubuntu
<MaxMahem> wallabee: I'm not sure how those instructions work for ubuntu, but the general idea is the same.
<MaxMahem> add a new depository to your sources list, and get the packages.
<skande> hello all
<skande> please can u help me
<wallabee> I get the following after  http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1306070adding the source list and trying to add the GPG :
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wallabee> sorry that was when trying to add the GPG i get : http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1306070
<wallabee> asking something about the cd-rom?
<IppatsuMan> wallabee: you should remove Kubuntu's cd rom as registered repository, you can do this using adept, or removing the corresponding line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KomiaPoika> how can i watch a 8GB hdtv .ts file?
<dr_willis> .ts ? Hmm
<dr_willis> try vlc/mplayer?
<jonasfa> Hello everybody... How can I start an "guest session" on KDE?
<dr_willis> Not a guest session thing in the user switcher applet? or is that a gnome only feature?
<ubuntu_> ciao
<ubuntu> ciao
<KomiaPoika> dr_willis: mplayer does it, thx
<jonasfa> i can't see any "guest session" option on the switch user dialog :/
<dr_willis> jonasfa,  you did use kdm to login with?
<torkiano> jonasfa: it will be implemented in next release: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyGapAnalysis
<dr_willis> ahh. :) there ya go.. heh
<dr_willis> gnome only for now it seems
<jonasfa> not even through command line?
<dr_willis> You could just make a guest user with the password of guest :)
<jonasfa> i'm using GDM as login manager
<dr_willis> i find that when using gdm to login to KDE and kDM to login into Gnome - often some settings/features change. like the logout options and so forth
<jonasfa> well.. i'll wait for jaunty so... :)
<jonasfa> thank you all
<wesley> is there a filesystem in linux that osx can read and write ?
<dr_willis> Osx can read/write ext2/3 i thought
<dr_willis> You may want to ask in a OS-X channel
<dr_willis> but they will proberly ask 'whats this filesystem voodoo of which you speak? and what does it have to do with elegant eyecandy?'
<dr_willis> :P
<KomiaPoika> wesley: #macosx
<wesley> dr_willis osx reads my external hd but not my inyternal ones
<kniolet> OS X cant read/write ext3
<kniolet> only the mac fs (HPFS iirc) and windows FAT and NTFS ones
<wesley> so i yhough maby theres one that not only for linux ( i was thinking about jfs ?
<kniolet> fs support is mac os sucks imho
<wesley> so ntfs works under osx ?
<kniolet> pretty sure
<wesley> i though i could use ext3 with ext2fs
<kniolet> though ntfs in linux can be kinda sketchy
<pedrogarcia> olá alguem fala portugues
<wallabee> I still have a problem: after installing the w32codecs im still unable to have any audio while watching mp4 files from the cellphone.  Dragon player and others play the video fine just no audio.  VLC player i get the following:
<wallabee> No suitable decoder module:
<wallabee> VLC does not support the audio or video format "samr". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<IppatsuMan> !pt | pedrogarcia
<ubottu> pedrogarcia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wallabee> Is there a player or a codec i can get for this "samr" it mentions. If not can i convert this?  I dont think it should be that difficult to watch an mp4 video if my cell phone can play it my computer definately should be able to.
<IppatsuMan> wallabee: try installing the package amrnb from medibuntu and playing it with mplayer
<wallabee> IppatsuMan: Thank you for the advice .. will try
<IppatsuMan> wallabee: a quite fast method to install proprietary codecs and other useful (but non free as in speech) stuff is installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<IppatsuMan> it will install almost anything for mp3, divx, dvd, proprietary audio and video codecs, java, common microsoft fonts, adobe flash and so on
<wallabee> IppastsuMan: thank you again. lol. that was my first try before i started searching for another solution
<benzss> does anyone know if it's possible to back up ktorrent?
<romain_> what is the server for frensh please?
<wallabee> IppatsuMan: thanks using the amr lib and mplayer seemed to work perfect thanks for the advice
<KomiaPoika> romain_: #kubuntu-fr
<IppatsuMan> wallabee: you're welcome :)
<romain_> thanks
<Szadek> hello everyone , ist there any webcam aplication in kde4/qt4 ??
<Szadek> is*
<torkiano> Szadek: kopete?
<Szadek> im not searching that , i want to take phots e make movies using my webcam , right now im using cheese , but it has some problem , the photos and videos have too much brightness , and im on kde4 , im looking for something similar but better integrated with the gui
<KomiaPoika> Szadek: use gimp to tune your photo's brightness
<Szadek> and the videos ?
<downhill_> any way to get the old Adept (2.0) installed and working again? 3 sucks for a number of reasons and KPackage isn't ready yet...
<downhill_> on Kubuntu 8.10 that is
<ahmos> hi how i can mount my cd rom please?
<downhill_> ahmos; should just be able to click it from Dolphin and it'll auto-mount.
<ahmos> it doesn't
<downhill_> did you remove some packages from your system or something?
<ahmos> frankly i have changed some settings in disk & filesystem
<downhill_> such as...
<ahmos> i choosed type iso9660 - cd-rom
<ahmos> mounted in /media/cdrom0
<ahmos> device /dev/sdc
<downhill_> could you please paste the contents of /etc/fstab into a pastebin, editing out anything sensitive (such as usernames and passwords)?
<downhill_> pastebin -> www.slexy.org
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<downhill_> same diff.
<ahmos> http://slexy.org/view/s2EL43kgnn
<downhill_> thanks
<tyutin> anyone know of any drive encryption software that supports pre-boot auth?
<ahmos> :)
<downhill_> ahmos; hmm, it *does* say "user" for the mount options. you *should* be able to. does dmesg say anything relevant?
<downhill_> ooooh
<downhill_> ahmos; take out "noauto" from your ODD's line (/dev/scd0)
<ahmos> ok
<downhill_> or rather, change it to "auto"
<downhill_> that'll fix it.
<dr_willis> auto/noauto makes the device auto-mount at boot up..
<dr_willis> it has nothing to do with automounting on disk inserted
<downhill_> really?
<downhill_> I thought it mattered for both.
<dr_willis> Nope.
<dr_willis> mount -a --> reads the auto/noauto
<ahmos> i noticed that some partitions are listed twice is that normal?
<dr_willis> fstab does not controll 'mounting on the fly' of devices.. thats HAL's job. if i recall right.
<downhill_> hmmmmm
#kubuntu 2010-01-11
<petrsss> why I can not write "sudo > xxx.txt"   ?
<petrsss> bash: xxx.txt: Permission denied
<petrsss> BUT I can sudo rm 1.txt
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Have you set permissions when you were root?
<paulsomebody> petrsss: And owner?
<petrsss> I do not understand
<petrsss> I am happy
<petrsss> bye
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Become root again, launch Dolphin, right click on folder and set yourself as owner. What is unclear?
<petrsss> good bye my friens
<petrsss> paulsomebody   OK
<petrsss> good bye my friend paulos
<Bearcat> folks, i just installed the most recent kubuntu install disc over an older installation. When i log-in to kde i see the desktop flash for a moment then it boots me back out to the kdm screen. Somtimes the splash screen gets as far as the desktop icon and it boots me out. Looking in my .xsession-errors file i see that it's complaining about x-terminal-emulator : Fatal IO error: client killed.
<Bearcat> any ideas? I'm not sure where else to look
<xixor> yo, if I just installed a package and it installed a ton of other libs, and now I don't want that package, is there a way I can uninstall everything that was installed?
<paulsomebody> xixor: Maybe 'sudo apt-get autoremove'?
<Izinucs> Quassel just stopped connecting to freenode.. and nothing that I do will let it connect.. any ideas how to fix that?
<xixor> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<xixor> so... how do I use strigi?
<Izinucs> working again.. weird
<paulsomebody> xixor: It have no relation to your problem.
<paulsomebody> xixor: Uninstall package by KPackageKit and then run command I advised.
<paulsomebody> I want to upgrade to the KDE 4.4 RC, but I have a lot of blocked updates. Among them libatcore4 version 4.6.
<paulsomebody> And 'kde-window-manager' too. Where can I found a reason why they are blocked?
<gh0s7> hey guys i keep getting an error when trying to run the live cd of kubuntu
<paulsomebody> gh0s7: What error?
<gh0s7> Video mode not supported
<gh0s7> on the live cd when i try to boot
<paulsomebody> What video mode are you trying to boot into?
<gh0s7> how do i change the video mode?
<gh0s7> im just hitting try ubuntu without installing
<gh0s7> does this with ubuntu and kubuntu
<gh0s7> Integrated NVIDIA Geforce 6150 LE graphics
<paulsomebody> In the bottom you should see F… things. One among them changes video modes.
<gh0s7> ok thankyou will try paulsomebody you've been a great help and thankyou for your time
<paulsomebody> gh0s7: Thank you, I should learn irony from you.
<Grimreaper> irc://irc.freenode.net/pauldotcom
<koko> asd
<Ev0luti0n_> can anybody download anything from piratebay?
<genii> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jordanbuchman> i like pie
<david_> hi there.
<jukaspakroc> hi
<david_> im getting a core dump when i try to ssh to myself
<david_> anyone had that before?
<jordanbuchman> is anyone a noodle
<jukaspakroc> oh my god... where are they live?
<jukaspakroc> oops:D you know, i dont speak very well english
<jukaspakroc> *where do you live...:)
<happy_> how do you install a kate syntax file?
<genii> happy_: http://www.intelligentdv.com/blog/8/how-to-install-kate-syntax-files/
<happy_> thanks
<frewsxcv> everytime i start kubuntu, it disable compositing...how do i fix this?
<genii> frewsxcv: Intel video card?
<frewsxcv> genii: no ati
<frewsxcv> genii: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102853
<meowbuntu> hi all i am having problem with firefox thus affecting my xmarks settings. i have changed a password for an account online first firefox wont remember the new password for that site even thought i have it set to remember passwords.
<luigiguy91> Is this where I get kubuntu support?
<Empty_foo> luigiguy91: did you pay for support?
<luigiguy91> I am not sure if i paid for support.
<maco> luigiguy91: yes this is the official support channel for kubuntu
<maco> Empty_foo: stop winding luigiguy91 up
<Empty_foo> ok.. then this is where you ask people to help you if they can.. lol
<genii> frewsxcv: Perhaps see: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually  (if running Karmic substitute that name instead of "jaunty" in the commands given)  Also posting 5 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849422
<amdsempron> Is this kubuntu support?
<amdsempron> Hello?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<amdsempron> Ok, this isnt funny, i just need help here.
<amdsempron> OK, can anyone please help me with moving my software to different hardware?
<genii> amdsempron: You keep popping into #xubuntu, rant for a minute and leave again. how could you expect someone to assist in such a situation?
<APERSON> I'm using compiz, and no matter what I do (sans disabling either the viewport switcher or rotate cube) I can't disable switching desktops with the mousewheel.  Can anyone give me some clues on this?
<Nafri> anybody knows how to share folder with Samba using dolphin?
<Nafri> when i use share this folder, nothing happens
<Nafri> 'm missing some package i guess, but i don't know which one
<Bearcat> Folks. A client of mine just did an upgrade to kubuntu 9.10.  They have a chromium video onboard graphics chip and they get the login problem. Kde starts to load at best and then drops back to the login screen or i just get a flash of a white square and it drops back to the login screen.  I'd love any help i can get. I've been searching for hours. Changing the driver to vesa has no effect. moving the .kde dir has no effect, putting
<Bearcat> Option "NoAccel" "true" has no effect. I don't know what to do next.
<urthmover> new to KDE here....what is the kayboard shortcut to bring up the "Start" button in the lower left?
<urthmover> keyboard
 * urthmover is surprised how quiet it is in here
<Bearcat> urthmover: i am too. all of them must be sleeping
<urthmover> wierd
<urthmover> there must be north american people around
<Bearcat> urthmover: yeah tell me about it
<urthmover> I'm so used to gnome...this kde stuff looks pretty but is kinda funky...Konsole is beginning to feel cluttery and irssi is acting strange
<meowbuntu> are there any good applications for extracting audio cds to mp3 etc
<genii> !rip
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<meowbuntu> genii, i am looking for a crossplatform application for gnome and kde
<tsimpson> K3B can rip CDs
<tsimpson> as long as you have libk3b6-extracodecs installed for mp3 support
<Bearcat> i'm so frikin' confused. I can't even switch to the vesa driver. I can't *believe* this bug was allowed to escape to 9.10.
<Bearcat> hundreds of people are gonna be with out kde and apparently there is no fix.
<genii> There's also CLI ... ripit, grabcd-rip
<Bearcat> just "too bad" get a new video card. rrrrrrr
<Bearcat> this is a very common on-board video chip too
<tsimpson> urthmover: Alt-F1 by default
<urthmover> I have just installed kubuntu-desktop.  What is the keyboard shortcut to bring up the launch menu?  Alt+F1 Alt+F2 do not seem to do anything?
<tsimpson> right click the launcher to get to its settings, there is a place to configure it there
<urthmover> so there an no keyboard shortcuts by default is that right?
<kubian> alt+f2 will bringup sometjhing like a run command
<tsimpson> that's not what I said, by default it should be Alt-F1
<urthmover> kubian: nothing happen when I press Alt+f2 strangely no matter what window is in focus
<meowbuntu> sound-juicer does not allow me to extract to mp3 how can i do that. do i need a codex for it
<kubian> urthmover: don't understand exactly what's your problem
<urthmover> kubian: pressing Alt+F1 does not work from anywhere....at all  nothing happens
<kubian> what r u trying to do? if u installed kubuntu then during startup you select what DE u want gnome or kde session
<urthmover> I chose kde for the default environment
<kubian> if kded session then you can see the task panel below and on the far left is the "K" to start things
<urthmover> kubian: yes I am definitely using KDE .  the problem is that I am unable to figure out any keyboard shortcuts to do things  like bring up the launch menu
<kubian> u shud configure them in system-settings
<urthmover> I have read the Alt+F1 is the default for that....but mine doesn't seem to be working correctly.  when I look in the Standard keyboard shortcuts....I'm having trouble figuring out which binding belongs to the launcher menu for example
<meowbuntu> how do i get the codex to convert to mp3
<urthmover> kubian: have I described this issue thoroughly?
<kubian> i never used kb srt cuts but since u mentioned it i just used it and alt+f1 worked
<urthmover> kubian: bummer....I like to use the mouse as little as possible
<urthmover> kubian: thanks
<kubian> urthmover: in global shortcuts..I see it there in plasma workspace
<Bearcat> can anyone help me get a unichrome onboard graphics card working with KDE in 9.10?  This is just nuts
<Bearcat> i've been working on this for 6 hours
<urthmover> kubian: well I rebooted and now Alt+F2 brings up a run menu  which is nice...but Alt+F1 still doesn't bring up the launcher
<genii> Bearcat: Does: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-openchrome                show that driver as installed?
<urthmover> kubian: oh well I'll dig around the keyboard shortcuts to see what I can find
<titan_ark> damn, hibernate doesnt seem to turn of the hard disk!
<titan_ark> why is it so?
<Bearcat> genii: thanks! I'll check
<Bearcat> genii: yes. it is. So is vesa and via, both of which i have tried
<DBCOOPA> i installed ubuntu 9.10 last night and haven't been able to get sound to work. any thoughts
<titan_ark> DBCOOPA install alsamixer
<DBCOOPA> whats the package called?
<DBCOOPA> it appears to be installed actually, none of the levels seem to be turned down.
<DBCOOPA> course, i'm not sure what some of the options are to right.
<titan_ark> oh
<titan_ark> could you paste a screenshot?
<titan_ark> i am a n00b myself, but just configured mine, so i am not sure if i can help, i could try though
<DBCOOPA> this is my first five minutes using konversation, not sure how. :)
<titan_ark> :D
<kubian> urthmover: in global shortcuts select the plasma workspace and u can see there alt+f1 to activate the app launcher widget
<Bearcat> wow. I'm gonna loose a client over this. I can't believe kubuntu does not have a working driver for this chip
<Bearcat> i mean it's one of the most common on-board chips out there.
<DBCOOPA> i can send you this however. :)
<Bearcat> i don't understand why i can do an apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via and via is not found.
<Bearcat> when i ask for it in xorg.conf
<titan_ark> DBCOOPA: use http://imagebin.ca/
<titan_ark> actually, configuring through terminal would be better, but i dont know how to do it
<DBCOOPA> http://imagebin.ca/view/jdiNMtL.html
<titan_ark> lol you seem to be using a newer version than me. It looks okay.
<DBCOOPA> well thats not good.
<titan_ark> I would suggest you join the #Ubuntu channel as you are on gnome and none of the pros seem to be here
<titan_ark> Prolly someone there will be able to help you
<DBCOOPA> prolly good idea.
<titan_ark> good luck :)
<DBCOOPA> appreciate it.
<newbie123abc_> kde 4.4 RC1 and yours new old problems
<kubian> why is phonon-backend-xine still at 4.3.85 not 4.3.90?
<kubian> at kubuntu-ppa/beta?
<newbie123abc_> kmix doesn't control HDMI output.
<newbie123abc_> what's happen?
<NeuFin> hi
<NeuFin_> hi#
<Fla> hallo
<Fla> hallo?
<meowbuntu> is installing restricted extras a good idea
<meowbuntu> Fla, how can i help you
<meowbuntu> just ask
<meowbuntu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThoTor> gr
<Fla> hi
<meowbuntu> hi !google
<meowbuntu> is installing restricted extras a good idea
<meowbuntu> hello is installing restricted extras a good idea
<meowbuntu> Fla, and
<meowbuntu> ThoTor, ??
<ThoTor> ja?
<genii> meowbuntu: kubuntu-restricted-extras gives you stuff like mp3, flash video, java, some codecs and fonts, etc. So it's probably not a bad idea
<ubuntu> hey anyone feel like helping someone with a mnt problem?
<Fla> hallo
<ubuntu> hi
<Fla> was geht?
<hateball> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> mein linux mnt ist krank
<hateball> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> fdisk -l shows /sdb5 as linux parition.  mount /dev/sdb5 says special device xxx does not exsist
<Fla> hallo?????????????????????
<ubuntu> Alle schlafen?
<Fla> y
<Fla> halo?
<Fla> hallo ??????????????????
<ThoTor> nönö
<Fla> ey yo^^
<ThoTor> was geht?
<Fla> boring shit^^
<ThoTor> jnik
<meowbuntu> genii, restricted extras is it legal or not
<Fla> wir ham  ma nen kreis!
<ThoTor> habt ihr bestimmt gegooglet^
<Fla> ^^
<ThoTor> ^^
<ThoTor> mach den kreis mal schwarz!
<Fla> issa
<Fla> habt ihr auch n kreis?
<newbie123abc_> kmix doesn't control HDMI output.
<newbie123abc_> what's happen?
<ThoTor> gib ma die attribute fürn kreis
<ThoTor> fla, gib ma die attribute fürn kreis!!!
<ThoTor> mach ma hinne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Fla> ich habn männchen gemacht!!!
<meowbuntu> hi i have a file in a directory with the name Ubuntu 9.10 i cant cd to it in terminal need help
<olidel> cd "Ubuntu 9.10"
<meowbuntu> olidel, read what i said that did not work
<meowbuntu> i cant cd to it
<louis> someone knows virtualbox?
<louis> Hi! Anyway:)
<Krezkey> hey folks....can anyone tell me the app name that lets you switch between window managers. like kde,gnome,emerald
<ForgeAus> hehe kdm?
<ForgeAus> its where you log out and log back in
<ForgeAus> selecting the WM in the process...
<Krezkey> I thought there was one that you can get to from system settings
<ForgeAus> its also not an app you run as much as it is a service/daemon thingy that is ran for you
<ForgeAus> well not so much in system settings
<ForgeAus> thats actually a kde thing
<ForgeAus> (used to be kcontrol in KDE and system-settings was a custom one for Kubuntu)
<ForgeAus> but now its merged into one kinda...
<ForgeAus> anyway...
<Krezkey> I thought I saw a switcher tool in settings in one of the distros
<ForgeAus> KDM is where you set gnome, kde, etc...
<ForgeAus> but you can run stuff like kwin -replace or fluxbox -replace or whatever wm your using
<Krezkey> ok...now how do I do it...lol
<ForgeAus> (note: theres a difference between a WM and a Desktop
<Krezkey> change it in kde I mean
<ForgeAus> Gnome is a desktop, (uses metacity which is the WM its based on)
<ForgeAus> KDE is a desktop (runs on kwin WM)
<ForgeAus> there a few desktops out there, but many more WM's
<Krezkey> well I added emerald and some window themes and wanted to try them out. but as you can see I can't figure it out
<ForgeAus> emerald is compiz isn't it?
<Krezkey> it said it was compiz addon and wm app. so not sure
<Krezkey> it is standalone or have to hace compiz
<Krezkey> have to
<ForgeAus> yeah compiz is a WM that gives 3D fx for desktop, really you shouldn't need it with KDE4 since Kwin has 3dFX etc...
<ForgeAus> but Emerald is just a part of it that lets you select decorators basically...
<Krezkey> thats what I wanted to try...the decorators
<ForgeAus> ok
<Krezkey> guess I'll mess with it a little more
<Krezkey> thanks
<platz1> how does the automount of usb drives in kubuntu work, all i can find redirects to ubuntu and gvfs, any help, need to set the automount point from /media /home/platz1
<jussi01> platz1: why do you want to mount them in /home?
<amhb2008> vvvvcvgf
<amhb2008> hi
<gigasoft> my kde environment  keep crushing, is there a solution?
<meowbuntu> are the restricted extras legal in new zealand
<meowbuntu> i would like to know that '
<ForgeAus> lol gigasoft? use a different desktop?...
<zamarronstein> hi friends
<tat> how do i change the mountpoint of usb sticks from /media/USBNAME /home/tat/USBNAME ?
<llutz> tat: create an udev-rule
<tat> llutz: isnt there already one that says /media that i can modify ?
<llutz> tat: have a look and try
<anakinz> Is there someone who can help me get the grub working again after installing win7 on my ubuntu machine?? I have tryed verious solutions on the ubuntu forum, but when it says ex. type sudo find 'stage1' in terminal from live cd, it doesent exist..!
<zamarronstein> do you install ubuntu first and after that, you install win7?
<anakinz> yes
<anakinz> or, I first used partition manager from the live cd to remove 60GB to the win 7 hdd..
<sentix> Hello, I tried googling for this and came up empty... is it normal for 40-50 instances of apport-kde to be running in the background?
<||arifaX> I can not lock my computer (kubuntu 9.10) any request to lock it ends in nothing. this happens now the 2nd time. after rebooting everything is fine. Any idea?
<blip-> hi,  I did Killall plasma on KDE4.... after this when I restart the system plasma doesn't reopen.  how do I bring it back up ?    running "plasma" in the term window gives errors about not connecting to Xserver or something
<fr33dom> hail
<fr33dom> i need to ask something about creating a new datastore in vmware web interface
<fr33dom> can any12 guide me?
<anakinz> Is there a command like format c: I can run in terminal from live cd to reset my linux disks??
<tsimpson> anakinz: use the partitioner from the live CD
<anakinz> tsimpson: That I have tryed, but there is a swap area with 12 GB witch I am trying to get back to the sd1 but I can´t...
<fr33dom_> guys i need to know which directory to enter on vmware to create new data store, inorder to create the new virtual machine in. the directory is /dev/sda1 LABELED WIS
<tsimpson> anakinz: just delete the partition I guess
<fr33dom_> BUT IF I ENTER /dev/sda1 it responds FILE NOT FOUND
<fr33dom_> any opinions?!
<soee> good morning
<tsimpson> fr33dom: /dev/sda1 is not a directory, it's a device
<anakinz> Then it places the 12 GB as "free space" it doesent ad it to sd1..  and sd1 is now gone, it´s now called sda5..!
<tsimpson> you should be able to extend it
<fr33dom_> again, to extend i booted with gparted cd
<user_> hey peter
<paulsomebody_> I have a problem installing drivers for my multi functional. Driver packages are okay, GDebi says all dependencies are satisfied, but when I install first of two packages GDebi provides me with an error message stating than it needs but cannot find package named 'libcupsys2'. Ubuntu Package Search says that this package is already provided by 'libcups2'. What could I do to finally fix it?
<paulsomebody_> 'libcupsys2' is already installed.
<paulsomebody_> There were no such a problem on Ubuntu 9.04, it revealed itself when I get to the fresh installation of karmic.
<sawsereqwa> hi, I did 'killall plasma' on KDE4... and now it's always turned off even after I restart the system :/     It gives errror when I try to start it.  any ideas ?
<naftilos76> Hi, if i write this: 'dpkg -l | grep ^rc' i get all removed but not purged pakgs! How can i purge them all at once?
<anakinz> How to rearange the grub in 9.10? It says that grub.cfg is read only so I can´t make any changes to it, but I want my win 7 hdd as the sekond choise instead of the last choise, can someone help?
<Guest11966> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<matteo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<trevor> what is the best browser for kde other than konqueror....one that is integrated well with kde unlike firefox
<maco> arora?
<paulsomebody_> I guess Konqueror is the only opportunity.
<trevor> konqueror is nice, but it just seems too sparse for me
<trevor> i dunno
<fr33dom> trevor: google chrome, firefox
<trevor> im downloading chromium right now
<fr33dom> ya
<fr33dom> once u get some addons on
<fr33dom> its pretty close to firefox
<fr33dom> and lighter
<trevor> is there an addon to make firefox look more integrated?
<fr33dom> intergrated how?!
<fr33dom> search for themes
<trevor> oh, with the theme
<trevor> the oxygen theme
<fr33dom> ya
<fr33dom> go to tools
<fr33dom> addons
<fr33dom> and search for themes
<FloodBotK3> fr33dom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trevor> ok cool thanks
<maco> arora was the one that was competing with konqueror to be the default browser in 9.10
<fr33dom> ull find a bunch
<fr33dom> well
<fr33dom> i dono
<fr33dom> am used to firefox
<FloodBotK3> fr33dom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody_> People, could anyone help me with my problem?
<Kolia> !ask | paulsomebody
<ubottu> paulsomebody: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zhenya> Good morning everyone!
<paulsomebody> I know that, I have described it a little above.
<daskreech> I haven't heard it
<daskreech> hi Zhenya
<Zhenya> daskreech: HI!
<Zhenya> guys, i'm trying to build some shortcuts in the audio player, what does the 'meta' key mean?
<daskreech> Alt
<paulsomebody> I have a problem installing drivers for my multi functional. Driver packages are okay, GDebi says all dependencies are satisfied, but when I install first of two packages GDebi provides me with an error message stating than it needs but cannot find package named 'libcupsys2'. Ubuntu Package Search says that this package is already provided by 'libcups2'. What could I do to finally fix it? 'libcupsys2' is already installed. There
<paulsomebody> were no such a problem on Ubuntu 9.04, it revealed itself when I get to the fresh installation of karmic.
<daskreech> for most keyboards
<daskreech>  Can be the apple key on an apple keyboard
<daskreech>  and near anything on a Dvorak
<paulsomebody> Or «Win» key.
<BluesKaj> !meta
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<daskreech> paulsomebody: try install them both at the same time
 * daskreech chuckles at BluesKaj
<daskreech> Good pull :)
<paulsomebody> They don't depend upon each other, they depend upon 'libcupsys2'.
<Zhenya> hmmm the alt key doesn't work inthe amarok, :(
<daskreech> paulsomebody: Ah where did you get them?
<paulsomebody> From the canon official site.
<BluesKaj> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<BluesKaj> that's what i was looking for
<ilumi> yoyoyoyoyoyo
<ilumi> you guys seen that video, where guys girlfriend smashed his ps3?  awesome
<genii> !ot | ilumi
<ubottu> ilumi: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: Is this related to my question?
<BluesKaj> paulsomebody_, i don't like using gdebi installer because it fails sometimes . Use the terminal : 'sudo dpkg -i 'name of package'
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: Still doesn't work, I have tried that.
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: Have your read what my problem is?
<BluesKaj> paulsomebody_, make sure you have all your source repositotries enabled in your package manager or sources.list
<BluesKaj> err repositories
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: Hmm. I have.
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: Problem is — package 'libcupsys2' is no longer present in repository, it's features are now provided with 'libcups2' packages or something like that. I have read this in the Ubuntu Package Search pages. But this driver still depends upon this old package.
<genii> paulsomebody_: I'd suggest: sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends=libcupsys2 <packagename-from-Canon-here>
<paulsomebody_> genii: That is idea.
<BluesKaj> paulsomebody_, yeah , unfortunately the printer/cups driver situation is a problem with some printers. If you have a HP printer try the hplip driver package . Otherwise search for a separate driver package for your printer combo device
<daskreech> It's canon
<paulsomebody_> It is canon and I have good, working official driver.
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: I appreciate your willing to help, but maybe it's worth reading questions before giving answers?
<paulsomebody_> genii: Thank you, it worked.
<genii> paulsomebody_: Welcome
<BluesKaj> paulsomebody_, you mentioned your 'multi functional" ...perhaps you could be more specific ...multifunctional drivers using the cups system indicates a printer/fax/scanner
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: That's okay now.
<daskreech> paulsomebody_: he's not paid to sit here and help. He may have a life beyond this room which he needs to attend to
<daskreech> paulsomebody_: Paitence is needed on both sides here
<paulsomebody_> daskreech: What a news. I haven't even thought about it.  I thought I was writing to my paid support channel, sorry. That is what you would like to hear?
<BluesKaj> paulsomebody_, maybe i din't see your original question .. I just got here 40 mins ago
<daskreech> paulsomebody_: ha ha No Just perhaps he did not see where you mentioned canon
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: What are we arguing about? I have been already helped, solved my problem and go on with computing happily.
<daskreech> Indeed
<ilumi>  thanks, so i installed java as root, and im trying to run a java program as user but it cant find java, how can i make sure that all the java programs that run as user can see java?
<paulsomebody_> To run java program you should probably type 'java <program>' or ''java -jar <program>'.
<BluesKaj> not arguing . you accused me of not reading your original question ..which I did read, then several lines down you happened to mention canon without addressing anyone in particular
<paulsomebody_> BluesKaj: I see that really displeased you.
<BluesKaj> I thought it desrved an answer
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<compertos> hello
<paulsomebody> compertos: Yes?
<daskreech> !hi | compertos
<ubottu> compertos: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<subito> hello, i'm on ubuntu, but i've installed kubuntu-desktop, now that i want kde 4.4 RC1, i've added the kubuntu-ppa on my sources.list, but when if i type apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, the kde packages are not upgraded (but i got a few upgrades for other packages)
<Peace-> subito: what you done ... ubuntu + kubuntu desktop = messed system for me
<Peace-> subito: anyway...
<tsimpson> subito: did you read http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1 ?
<Peace-> :)
<subito> tsimpson: well it just says to add the ppa
<subito> Peace-: actually it's not for me :d
<tsimpson> subito: which PPA did you add exactly?
<subito> tsimpson: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu karmic main" in the sources.list
 * genii ponders backports
<subito> genii: what?
<tsimpson> subito: when you do "kde4-config --version" what does it say you have?
<subito> tsimpson: it's for me and my friend is not available, but i guess he still has kde 4.3.4, or maybe he didn't realize that he had upgraded
<subito> tsimpson: but i think he would have realized it
<tsimpson> maybe, but all the updated packages are in that repository
<tsimpson> and others have upgraded with it just fine
<subito> tsimpson: here is what he got when he tried 'dist-upgrade' http://pastebin.com/m2324bcb4
<tsimpson> as long as he ran "sudo apt-get update" before that, it would have worked
<tsimpson> (as far as I can tell without more information)
<subito> tsimpson: i'll give you more when he'ill come back :)
<Kelytharun> hello
<ilumi> sup sup
<Kelytharun> I am in need of a little a help. I'm trying to get Kubuntu working on a friend's computer and get stuck at a point. She has a Sony HDR XR500VE camcorder, and I can't get any program to edit or at least convert the AVCHD files it makes.
<Kelytharun> I have tried Kdenlive, PiTiVi, LiVeS, Avidemux, Cinelerra, Openshot so far
<Kelytharun> they all either crash when I try to load up a file from the camera, or refuse to load it
<Kelytharun> any ideas?
<ilumi> Kelytharun: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/01/03/transcoding-mtsm2ts-avchd-video-files-with-free-software/
<Kelytharun> thanks Ilumi, looking through it
<wftl> My weekly question on the subject. Has anyone, anywhere, actually gotten akonadi to work with KDE 4.4 on Kubuntu Karmic? If so, can you tell me/us how?
<wftl> I haven't been able to use Kontact for days because Akonadi is always starting up and never actually starts.
<darkham> hey people, what about the package manager and kde4.4RC1?
<ilumi> isn't 4.4 a dev version?
<darkham> ilumi, yes is a relase candidate
<wftl> ilumi: RC1 right now
<wftl> Which means it's a developer version, but should be pretty damn close to the real thing by now.
<xorred> karmic, can't join to a pptp vpn - it appears in the list of connections but I can't click it - click but no result
<xorred> no error no nothing
<xorred> it's also set to autoconnect - still does not connect
<xorred> same pptp connects fine with windows
<ilumi> Kelytharun: this tut is pretty old so you might be able to find something newer/easier , try google
<amichair> does Kate support RTL? how does one switch the text direction?
<lpollio> ciao a tutti
<Kelytharun> well, there are some, but all recommend only command line tools... so I guess I'll have to throw quickly together a simple Qt GUI with two file selectors... :D
<daskreech> amichair: run the program with --reverse
<daskreech> wftl: check in #kubuntu-devel ?
<wftl> daskreech: Will do. Thanks.
<amichair> daskreech: that reverses the interface, not the edited text
<darkham> someone with  4.4RC1 ?
<fire`lala> darkham: yeah
<amichair> does Kate support RTL? how does one switch the text direction? (not the application interface, but the edited text direction)
<darkham> fire`lala, oh, :)
<darkham> what about kpackagekit ?
<fire`lala> darkham: I don't use any kde frontend to apt
<darkham> fire`lala, ok
<ilumi> darkham: whats the problem
<urthmover> simple question...how do I make the font smaller on the kdm login....it bothers me that my username and password is too big for the field
<darkham> ilumi, i only want to now if somethig is changed in kpackagekit in the future 4.4
<vtcorrea_> wich are the sound libs necessary for flashplugin on firefox
<subito> tsimpson: kde4-config --version gives him "Qt: 4.5. KDE: 4.3.4 (KDE 4.3.4) kde4-config: 1.0"
<ilumi> darkham: what version do you have
<darkham> ilumi, i've kde 4.3.4
<ilumi> darkham: version of the packagekit
<subito> i have a friend who is trying to install kde 4.4 RC1, he added the kubuntu ppa in his sources.list then he did update and dist-upgrade but kde was not upgraded, and he still has Qt 4.5 and KDE 4.3.4; does someone have an idea? something to mention is that he has ubuntu and not kubuntu, and he installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu
<dwidmann> Hmm, I've just noticed something bad for me ... I've got a dark color scheme and it seems openoffice is forcing black text in the file open/save dialogs :'(
<ilumi> subito: it should show errors in the console
<subito> ilumi: no, the upgrade was fine, it upgraded some packages, but kde was not upgraded
<genii> subito: What says result of command: grep Prompt  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades                  ?
<shane2peru> ok, I need some help with this flash stuff, it is getting on my nervess
<shane2peru> I purged all the usual places for the libflash...so file and then sudo aptitude reinstall flash-nonfreeplugin
<shane2peru> I mean flashplugin-nonfree and it installs and I don't have flash.
<shane2peru> any help would be appreciated.
<daskreech> shane2peru: where don't you have flash?
<shane2peru> firefox
<shane2peru> I guess I should have mentioned that
<shane2peru> I'm also using Ubuntu and then ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for what it is worth (I'm working in KDE desktop)
<daskreech> shane2peru: restarted firefox of course?
<shane2peru> daskreech: right
<darkham> i've a very funny issue, in my hp dv6-1350sl i can't use the phones
<shane2peru> daskreech: I also run about:plugins in firefox, and it shows flash plugin, however youtube and any video site doesn't work
<daskreech> shane2peru: Does it try to start the plugin?
<daskreech> shane2peru: make a new profile in firefox
<daskreech> darkham: headphones?
<subito> genii: are you still there? the output is: "Prompt=normal"
<philyaw> is there a cool program out there for kubuntu that will kill processes?
<philyaw> and can someone tell me the command to get my process ids
<philyaw> so I can use the kill function
<philyaw> Amarok locks up all the time
<darkham> daskreech, yes, the headphones
<darkham> in win7 if i plug headphones , the speaker goes mute, and only headphones works
<darkham> in kubuntu karmic, if i plug headphones, they are muted
<darkham> and speakers are the only thing working
<daskreech> darkham: Might be pulseaudio or phonon
<genii> subito: Ok, thats fine then. Had a hunch it might be set to "never" , this stalled a box of mine before for upgrades when it seemed there was no other reason
<daskreech> philyaw: press alt+ctrl+Esc and the mouse will turn into a skull. Click whatever you like and it dies
<daskreech> philyaw: ctrl+Esc may also be useful for you
<Peace-> darkham: that means bad alsa driver configuration
<subito> genii: ok :( so what might be the problem?
<daskreech> subito: what's apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace say?
<darkham> Peace-, i relly think that phonon suck....
<Peace-> darkham: nope
<Peace-> darkham: that problems meand you have to edit alsa  conf....
<darkham> i'll continue to try
<genii> subito: Does something like: apt-cache policy kdelibs5 | grep Candidate                      show a later version available than what is currently installed?
<subito> daskreech: http://pastebin.com/m1b38c955
<subito> genii: Candidat : 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic2
<genii> subito: So then no. Is the sudo apt-get update command complaining of pubkey or so?
<subito> genii: no :(
<daskreech> Yeah seems that its not seeing the server at all was it added properly?
<genii> subito: Can you pastebin the sources.list ?
<subito> daskreech: genii: here is the output for dist-upgrade; so i think the deb server has been taken into account http://pastebin.com/m383d66ce
<daskreech> subito: /etc/apt/sources.list would be useful
<subito> genii: daskreech: well it seems now that it's working for my friend; he spotted the pubkey error and then added it and now it seems to work; but i don't know why he hadn't seen it before
<daskreech> ?
<daskreech> THat shouldn't stop it upgrading but whatever he changed grats
<subito> we'll never know :(
<_-osh-_> Kwin died with my last upgrade. Known issue?
<_-osh-_> I had desktop effects enabled and now I can't turn them off. System settings also dies when trying to do that.
<_-osh-_> Should I just delete fglrx from system and hope?
<daskreech> _-osh-_: no I would rename kwinrc
<aperson> all of my widgets stay put from session to session except my desktop widget.  Is anyone else experiencing this and/or know how to remedy this?
<_-osh-_> kwinrc? hmm.I'll look at that.
<_-osh-_> daskreech: just noticed thta fglrx wasn't installed.
<_-osh-_> must have been lost during upgrade
<_-osh-_> let's see if that makes any difference first.
<frans> hi guys, how is life?
<_-osh-_> daskreech: ha. wouldn't you know. installing fglrx did the trick.
<_-osh-_> daskreech: odd that it got lost during upgrade though.
<frans> my other ubuntu 9 pc screen just froze, i can ssh into it, how can i restart x ?
<_-osh-_> frans: ctrl-alt-backspace
<_-osh-_> frans: if on console
<frans> _-osh-_: keyboard also dead, but i have ssh connection
<daskreech> _-osh-_: not really :) it requires kernel stuff so it may have tried installing before that did then got dropped
<_-osh-_> frans: killall X
<_-osh-_> frans: or ps -eaf | grep X
<daskreech> frans: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<_-osh-_> frans: and then kill the pid that has X.
<daskreech> frans: My way is faster :)
<_-osh-_> frans: or listen to daskreech he helped me. =)
<_-osh-_> daskreech: that's what I get for being an old unix-fart.... ;-)
<frans> daskreech: kdm? it is running gnome
<daskreech> frans: gdm then
<daskreech> _-osh-_: Old UNIX stuff still works :)
<daskreech> It's just time consuming at this point
<jb0694> does anybody know where u can get updated help documentation for kubuntu 9.04.  the help docs in the operating system are out of date
<frans> daskreech: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart didnt do anything, just mentions a better way
<daskreech> frans: what does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop say?
<jb0694> preferably a pdf document that i can download and view offline
<_-osh-_> daskreech: Thanks for your help. I'll add a few euros to KDE e.V. on your behalf next time I add money to my paypal account.
<daskreech> Thanks :)
<daskreech> jb0694: file a bug on lp
<_-osh-_> daskreech: Comunity help me, I help comunity. =)
<daskreech> and speak to nixternal. He will give you timelord suit
<frans> daskreech: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<frans> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<frans> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<frans> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop gdm
<FloodBotK3> frans: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tato42> how do i get rid of kde and just run gnome
<daskreech> frans: ahh so ok sudo service gdm restart ?
<daskreech> tato42: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove
<tato42> ok thanks i'll try that
<genii> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<frans> daskreech: "restart: Unknown instance:"
<daskreech> frans: stop then :(
<daskreech> genii: Wrong thing to remove
 * genii thinks about kdelibs4c2
<daskreech> I could have sworn I changed that
<jb0694> the kdu user guide that comes with kubuntu 9.04 was last revised in 2004.  is it worth it to even read this or have there been too many changes since then?
<jb0694> *kde user guide that is
<philyaw> Does anyone know how to figure out why my sound doesn't work within any web browser?
<philyaw> Though it works elsewhere within Kubuntu
<frans> daskreech: sudo kill -9 <X> did kill it, but howto restart?
<daskreech> jb0694: probably outdated but not so much so that it's useless
<daskreech> frans sudo service gdm start ?
<frans> daskreech: "start: Job is already running: gdm" , well just stop/start, but with ps i see "/usr/bin/X :1", is that the real screen?
<daskreech> frans: That's a new real screen
<rigo> hi there. I'm having issues with the integrated microphone of my laptop. Can somebody help me please?
<tzily> kubuntu is retarded
<jb0694> how useful would a general, introductory book on ubuntu be if i'm trying to use it to understand kubuntu?
<tzily> kubuntu is still retarded
<daskreech> jb0694: Pretty good
<daskreech> The main difference is KDE instead of Gnome
<daskreech> Everything else works the same
<tzily> how fucking stupid could you people be reading books on operating systems
<ilumi> tzily: you have to be 5% smarter than your tools, to use it
<Pici> !ohmy | tzily
<ubottu> tzily: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ilumi> tzily: you are obviously not at that level
<tsimpson> ilumi: please ignore them
<tzily> who cares
<djani> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now have problems with enabling KVM for my Radeon X1300. I created /etc/init.d/radeon.conf with line 'options radeon modeset=1' , then I did 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k all ' and rebooted, but now I stll can not enbable desktop effects
<frans> I am trying small opengl programs, but they run very slow (100%cpu) or freeze X, any tips?
<djani> Please help
<ilumi> djani: did you put in the settings to enable composite?
<djani> sorry, not KVM, I mean KMS. ilumi, I do not understand question
<alzear> Hello all, I have a very annoying problem. When I start a browser (firefox or chrome) the cpu load goes upp about 50% and remains constant there. This ends up with the fan starting to go into high gear. Why is the browser consuming so much cpu load?
<alzear> btw, I am running the latest firefox and chrome on kubuntu 9.10 :-)
<ilumi> djani: maybe you need to add composite settings to your radeon config?
<djani> how to do that?
<frans> alzear: is it FF or X using cpu?
<ilumi> djani: look at your xorg.conf composite settings,
<ilumi> djani: maybe you just need to paste the composite enable line, but i'm not sure
<djani> Is't KMS one thing to make all graphics work?
<ilumi> djani: what is kms?
<djani> kernel mode setting
<ilumi> why do you mess with that?
<djani> Because that is only way to get Radeon X1300 to work
<ilumi> djani: the open source radeon driver supports it
<claude> salut a tous !
<djani> Yeah, supports it over KMS
<djani> You mean xorg-radeonhd /
<djani> ?
<ilumi> yeah
<claude> y a t il des francophones?
<alzear> frans: firefox
<djani> ilimi I instaled it, but no composite effects, now I am trying to play tuxracer
<claude> belges suisses quebecois !
<djani> Terible!! It is like 1 frame per two seconds
<frans> alzear: try closing tabs untill little cpu, perhaps a plugin or javascript? what version, try newer firefox?
<ilumi> djani: did you check your composite settings in xorg.conf?
<alzear> frans: I have the latest firefox. I have tried to close tab-by-tab to identify what page it is, but I haven't been able to see a pattern yet. I just installed flash blocker to see if that helps...
<alzear> frans: firefox 3.5.7
<alzear> frans: Funny thing is, that I have the same behaviour in chrom
<alzear> chrome
<ilumi> alzear: run it from console and see if you get any errors
<alzear> ilumi: smart! I will try that...
<djani> ilumi: Here is xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m65b1c7b
<ilumi> djani: you are not using the radeon driver, you are using a vesa driver
<djani> I noticed that now... how to correct it?
<ilumi> do aptitude search radeonhd
<ilumi> then install it as sudo
<shane2peru> ok, how do I find out what my printer name is to be able to print with lpr?
<ilumi> whats lpr?
<shane2peru> ilumi: it is the command line for printing
<ilumi> do you have gui??
<shane2peru> ilumi: yes
<ilumi> open any word processor go to print, your printer should be listed, aka printer name
<shane2peru> before you say it, I wrote a script some time ago to print books, however it appears that lpr is not working corretly
<shane2peru> ilumi: is that the same name I would use with lpr?
<ilumi> i never used lpr , so i dont know
<ilumi> you can also go to system settings printers
<ilumi> and look there
<shane2peru> yes, I tried changing/shorting it there, didnt' have much success.
<ilumi> try lpr help, maybe you need to specify location?
<shane2peru> ilumi: lpstat -a  shows all connected printers. :)  JFYI
<djani> ilumi: I reinstalled radeonhd driver, but xorg.conf still says vesa
<djani> and still no 3D
<ilumi> djani: well , you will need to reconfigure xserver
<djani> I think that old command for that does not work
<ilumi> yeah, but i dont know what they use now
<djani> Thanks for help
<djani> Can you tell me how is corect old command, so I can google for nw
<djani> new
<ilumi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djani> thanks
<shane2peru> djani: ilumi that is still the correct command at least for ATI stuff, I'm new to nvidia
<ilumi> djani: if it works make sure you pick the right driver,
<djani> shane2peru, no, it is not work
<djani> Nothing happens
<ilumi> djani: and you will still need to add composite settings to xorg.conf
<shane2peru> djani: I think you need to be  out of x when you run it
<djani> aha ok. killall gdm should work ?
<shane2peru> djani: right, just make sure you are in a tty
<djani> killall gdm does not work. What other can I use?
<shane2peru> are you using gdm or kdm?
<djani> gdm
<djani> GNOME
<shane2peru> hmm, should be gdm
<shane2peru> were you root?
<djani> I used sudo
<djani> says no process found
<shane2peru> try: sudo service gdm stop
<mefisto__> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shane2peru> mefisto__: same thing, they added the new service thing that does the same thing
<djani> 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' works, but 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' definetly does not work
<djani> I need to find that new comand
<djani> But Google can not find it
<djani> When I type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (while X is down) nothing happens but 'echo $?' returns 0
<shadeslayer> does plasma crash everytime you open a app in kde 4.4 RC?
<shadeslayer> everything is slow as hell and i fell as if im back to the P3 age :P
<ilumi> install puppy linux
<shadeslayer> ilumi: lol... im sure its just the configs,messing everything up :P
<shadeslayer> (i have a T8100,3GB ram,nVidia 8600MGT Dell XPS Laptop)
<shadeslayer> brb..
<ilumi> well puppy is fast
<ilumi> linux is pretty slow overall
<ilumi> especially kde
<ilumi> unless you are just running a cli, then it's fast
<nivramdu94> Hello Eerybody
<paolopao> hi. do you know any good channel for audio on linux?
<ilumi> hello hello
<nivramdu94> I don't know, sorry
<ilumi> alsa?
<nivramdu94> yes alsa is good
<nivramdu94> I'm French
<nivramdu94> Who speak french here ?
<mefisto__> !fr
<ilumi> nivramdu94: hows that zionist president treating you
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nivramdu94> good bye
<paolopao> hi. do you know any good channel for audio on linux?
<paolopao> hi. do you know any good channel for audio on linux?
<ilumi> try #alsa
<Izinucs> Is there an option someplace to adjust system sounds?
<TheGamer81> I need help moving kubuntu to different hardware.
<ilumi> what do you mean
<Izinucs> TheGamer81: that should be easy.. either use clonezilla or partimage to mirror the partitions on a backup device.. then restore on the new device
<TheGamer81> I am trying to move kubuntu from a Pentium 4 to AMD Sempron 2800+
<paolopao> ilumi: I was searching something for audio programs
<ilumi> paolopao: whats the problem
<Izinucs> paolopao: what do you want to do.. play music, record something ??
<TheGamer81> Hello? Nobuddy's going to help move lubuntu from intel to amd
<Izinucs> TheGamer81: see my last post to you
<paolopao> Izinucs: sound processing. but something better than audacity
<Izinucs> paolopao: the medibuntu repos have some interesting audio tools including multitrack recorders for processing..
<Izinucs> !medibuntu | paol
<ubottu> paol: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ilumi> paolopao: how advanced do you need it?
<paolopao> ilumi: at least better than audacity
<ilumi> paolopao: http://ardour.org/
<ilumi> paolopao: http://www.jokosher.org/
<ilumi> paolopao: http://www.metadecks.org/software/sweep/
<ilumi> paolopao: http://traverso-daw.org/
<paolopao> thanks ilumi
<ilumi> np
<paolopao> ilumi: they're not good programs
<paolopao> sorry... I'm searching something which is similar to cool edit, or sound forge, or samplitude on windows
<ciro> arancia meccanica
<aperson> I have two sound cards, and flash it outputting out the wrong one.
<aperson> outputting to*
<shadeslayer> anyone have the annoying problem of plasma crashing everytime you launch a app?
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.4 RC1
<aperson> there's a reason why those packages are for testing :)
<shadeslayer> aperson: i know... but its strange...
<shadeslayer> it didnt happen at all in beta :P
<aperson> I've heard of at least 4 others who have had similar, myself including
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> aperson: atleast im not alone :P
<jce0694> let me try this one last time:  is there any place where i can get up-to-date information on using the kde desktop environment.  i'm caught between a rock and a hard place here as there are many current books out on ubuntu (which uses gnome) and all the books on kubuntu are old (as well as the kubuntu 9.04 built in help which was last revised in 2004)... are there any documents where i can get current (at least a year old) informa
<jce0694> tion on using the kde desktop?
<renato_> ho, how do I install the kernel source for ubuntu server?
<aperson> jce0694, what do you specifically want to know?  for general information I just search through blogs
<renato_> I did that already, and all I could find is that is HIGHLY deprecated
<aperson> renato_, that wasn't directed at you.
<renato_> ok
<aperson> !ubuntu-server > renato_
<ubottu> renato_, please see my private message
<jce0694> thnx but i want a structured approach to learning linux kde instead of randomly stumbling around in the dark until I find what I'm looking for... it's a matter of efficiency... i'll learn much faster if there's a strutured approach to learning this
<ilumi> jce0694: kde4 is still in heavy development , thats why there isnt much documentation on it yet
<renato_> I saw it, I already know that. I need to change/recompile ftd:sio.c because of a bug with handling an usb smartmouse
<ilumi> jce0694: because things change all the time
<jce0694> the help documentation that comes with the OS is a major disappointment... it was last updated in 2004... i don't understand that... programmers spend all this time writing code (which is the hard part) but when it comes to documentation (the easy part) they just don't seem to care.... why?
<aperson> jce0694, I"m sure youve seen: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/guide.php
<ilumi> see  answer above
<jce0694> i mean there's alot of things that change... why can't the software developers change the documentation as they change the OS... seems simple enuf
<happy_> jce0694: simple, not easy, fun, ect :-P
<jce0694> aperson, no i haven't... that seems like an excellent guide. many thnx
<aperson> fwiw: that was the first result for 'kde usage manual'
<aperson> oh, second
<jce0694> i'm confused... what's the difference between kde 4.3 and kubuntu 9.10?
<kriss3d> well kde is how ubuntu shows itself to you
<kriss3d> kubuntu is the linux distro which uses kde (not sure which version in 9.10 but i assume latest)
<jce0694> so if i have kubuntu 9.10 then i have kde 4.3 installed?
<kriss3d> i belive so yes.. though im not sure which version of kde is used in kubuntu 9.10
<jce0694> ok... thnx
<kriss3d> im using KDE 4.3.2
<kriss3d> thats what my kde says..
<kriss3d> rightclick the blue button.. click the edit menu or whatever its called in english
<kriss3d> in the menu that opens you click the help button
<kriss3d> and then about kde.. the version is showed in the top
<PEPPINO> im download vlc-1.0.4.tar.bz2 and unzipped it. My question is: where i can find the list of libs requested inside the package?
<Daughain> Thats why I prefer to use synaptics.
<genii> PEPPINO: Usually if you do ./configure --help it tells you all the possible options
<PEPPINO> genii: yes but not the list of the necessary libs... but proobably i worng
<genii> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<genii> PEPPINO: There is something in 1.0.4 you require that 1.0.2 in repositories does not provide?
<PEPPINO> genii: i had to compiled it because of teletext missing support
<Daughain> Does tftp have issues with wndows?
<Riddell> ** testers needed for amarok 2.2.2
<afi___> riddell, ican test
<aperson> Riddell, are there packages for it?
<soee> Riddell: im already using it i think :)
<Riddell> it's in this PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Riddell> soee: from there?
<soee> Riddell: i think so i have it in updates
<Riddell> soee: working ok?
<soee> Riddell: one thing i noticed when i cheked About in Amarok there is version 2.2.2 but im using KDE 4.4 RC1 and ther is info that im on 4.3.2 witch is wrong
<thegatekeepercor> when i install nvidia driver i get in dmesg after x fails to init it
<thegatekeepercor> allocation failed: out of vmalloc space
<thegatekeepercor> any ideas how to fix?
<Riddell> soee: I see that too in About Amarok, strange, About KDE gives the right info
<soee> Riddell: same here
<soee> Riddell: about visiual aspects, just a little think, wait a second :)
<soee> *thing
<draik> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soee> Riddell: look at selected area http://yfrog.com/3uzrzutekranu13p - if u resize the center of the payer the letters are outside layout background :) just a detail but i like when all works and looks good
<Riddell> soee: best report it to bugs.kde.org
<soee> oks
<PEPPINO> where i can fin minizip package for karmic?
<draik> What happened to all of the deskjet PPD files for HP printers?
<PEPPINO> where i can fin minizip package for karmic?
<Riddell> aperson: did you test amarok?
<draik> Were HP deskjets removed or were they relocated? I can't seem to find them anywhere.
<Daughain> Dpes tftp work with windows?
<Daughain> Or can I only use it on another linux box?
<aperson> Riddell, using it now
<Riddell> aperson: all good?
<aperson> was rather miffed it reset my ui
<aperson> but other than that, so far no issues
<draik> Where can I find PPD files that I need?
<taufik> hai
<newbie123abc> hi all
<newbie123abc> why kmix doesn't control HDMI output?
<paulsomebody> I need help upgrading to KDE 4.4 RC. I have a lot of blocked updates — 69 against 90 that would be applied, but they are all from 'Kubuntu Beta Backports
<paulsomebody> ' repository. Is this okay?
<paulsomebody> Should I just don't mind that?
<draik> !hp
<draik> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BluesKaj> paulsomebody, some advice for what it's worth if you run nvidia , kde 4.4 RC broke my graphics , have to use gnome/ubuntu desktop til the nvidia graphics probs are fixed
<paulsomebody> What driver?
<BluesKaj> there are some bugs files on launchpad
<paulsomebody> What version I meant?
<BluesKaj> I was using the glx-190.42
<paulsomebody> I have the same.
<paulsomebody> Probably without 'glx'.
<paulsomebody> What card do you have?
<BluesKaj> the 190.53 is current and it works with gnome , I can't get kde installed due to broken dependencies ... my card is the 7600gt
<paulsomebody> Then I probably shouldn't risk.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I think it's wiase to wait a week or 2
<BluesKaj> err wise
<PEPPINO> after compiling a package using make install..... can i remove the directory?
<ilumi> make uninstall?
<aperson> Riddell, amarok is getting my metadata wrong
<aperson> PEPPINO, yes
<PEPPINO> aperson: and sorry... how could I remove the pachage from the system?
<aperson> though I recommend making packages instead of doing a plain old make install
<aperson> what ilumi said, make uninstall, though you need the source for that
<PEPPINO> aperson: I ì've tried just know to generate a deb package but unfortunately some errors exuisting
<aperson> PEPPINO, how so?  with checkisntall?
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: Use 'checkinstall' or something like that.
#kubuntu 2010-01-12
<PEPPINO> paulsomebody: i downloaded it but i dont know how t ouse
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: Downloaded what source tarball or binary?
<baxeico_> hi
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: If it's *.tar.gz then it is source package.
<paulsomebody> !hi | baxeico_
<ubottu> baxeico_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PEPPINO> paulsomebody: source
<PEPPINO> sakoman_: im workind in the directory
<baxeico_> I upgraded yesterday to KDE 4.3.4 from backports
<baxeico_> plasma and kwin seems way slower than before (4.3.2)
<PEPPINO> aperson: 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file modules/misc/notify/notify.c
<baxeico_> i'm using nvidia binary driver
<PEPPINO> aperson: this is the error I have using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<baxeico_> e.g. if I toggle the plasma dashboard it take about 5 seconds to show up
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: If you are new to GNU/Linux it is probably not the best idea to compile packages youself. Are you sure this is necessary?
<baxeico_> and i see Xorg using 90% cpu in between
<baxeico_> somebody else noticed some problem after upgrade to 4.3.4?
<PEPPINO> paulsomebody: I have already compiled it and it work fine..... the only think i m not able to do  is to generate a .deb file
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: I have never debianized packages myself.
<aperson> I've only done it with checkistall
<aperson> which works pretty well for me
<PEPPINO> paulsomebody: I saw in the INSTALL FILE THAT IT SHOULD BE POSSIBILE and so i tried
<PEPPINO> aperson: whichh is the command string
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: Of course that is possible. No need to shout.
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: If you still have source you can do 'make uninstall' in the source directory. Works the same way as 'make install'.
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: At least I think so.
<baxeico_> is it possible to safely downgrade to 4.3.2 again from 4.3.4 backports?
<PEPPINO> paulsomebody: yes you are right but i prefer to remove the source directory...it is too big
<PEPPINO> aperson: are you still there
<paulsomebody> PEPPINO: If you want to remove it cleanly you could download it again if it is not too much traffic.
<aperson> PEPPINO, yessir
<paulsomebody> aperson: Sir?
<PEPPINO> aperson: how can i use checkinstall
<PEPPINO> aperson: thanks for the sir
<aperson> PEPPINO, ./configure; make; checkinstall
<aperson> PEPPINO, just use it in place of make install
<baxeico_> anyone upgraded to 4.3.4 backports from 4.3.2 using nvidia binary driver?
<PEPPINO> aperson: which should be the result?
<aperson> PEPPINO, well, it'd build the package and install it
<PEPPINO> aperson: a .deb package?
<aperson> PEPPINO, yep.
<PEPPINO> aperson: ohhhhhhhhhhh
<aperson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<PEPPINO> aperson: i dont beleave it
<baxeico_> ok guys, I'll go to sleep. I'll try again tomorrow to poke you here
<genii> belief is not neccessary for something to exist
<PEPPINO> paulsomebody: thanks for your time
<PEPPINO> aperson: im trying
<paulsomebody> baxeico_: You could also post on the forums.
<paulsomebody> baxeico_: ubuntuforums.org
<baxeico_> thanks
<baxeico_> goodnight
<timber> sziasztok
<timber> Beszél valaki itt magyarul?
<soulsurfer> hey did anyone just recently start having problems with flash and sound?
<genii> define "recently"
<soulsurfer> like in the past few days
<genii> !hu | timber
<ubottu> timber: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<soulsurfer> i just started having a problem today
<timber> speak hungarian?
<aperson> soulsurfer, turn up your pcm volume
<soulsurfer> that's not it
<genii> timber: Try #ubuntu-hu as the bot says
<soulsurfer> i start firefox with flash and it starts playing sound and then just stops
<soulsurfer> the video keeps playing but sound disappears
<soulsurfer> and vlc has choppy sound
<soulsurfer> where it was smooth before
<aperson> are you using the latest flash?
<soulsurfer> yeah i believe so
<aperson> I can't say I have any issues
<soulsurfer> unctions, but it eems like a problem I had in the past, I'm willing to bet that if flash player and vlc and mplayer start producing sound, then Amarok and KDE
<soulsurfer> oops
<soulsurfer> 10.0.42.34
<soulsurfer> is my vlc version
<soulsurfer> i mean flash
<FloodBotK3> soulsurfer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulsurfer> the amount of time before sound cuts off in flash changes as well
<soulsurfer> does anyone here have a solid understanding of the kde sound system?
<soulsurfer> I'm guessing it goes (app) -> sound server for some apps and then (app) -> phonon -> backend(xine) -> pulseaudio
<soulsurfer> is that right?
<PEPPINO> aperson:  it seem to be created... thanks for your time Sir
<PEPPINO> aperson: goodnight
<aperson> PEPPINO, no problem
<soulsurfer> as a side note, skype sound works which has the audio set to pulseaudio
<soulsurfer> so i guess that proves pulseaudio is working alright
<soulsurfer> ok if anyone is interested, i found 2 things out
<soulsurfer> one - the sound of flash is driven through "ALSA plug-in [firefox]"
<soulsurfer> two, I was able to get it  to play smoothly by changing the Internal Audio Profile in the Volume Control of padevchooser
<titan_ark>   whoa the power management says that i have no battery inserted!
<titan_ark> any idea why this has happened?
<soulsurfer> the driver that reads the battery information is down?
<titan_ark> ah, i dunno how to verify that.
<paulsomebody> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<titan_ark> it was working fine, i had just left the notebook and gone to make myself some lunch!
<soulsurfer> hmm
<soulsurfer> did you try just restarting?
<titan_ark> i returned to see that the notebook was probably in sleep and when i logged in i had to plug in power, so i thought the battery got entirely discharged
<titan_ark> no i have not
<titan_ark> i should not have to restart everytime i leave the notebook for about an hour!
<soulsurfer> no you shouldn't
<soulsurfer> i guess going into sleep is causing that module to close
<titan_ark> okay, how to i restart it?
<soulsurfer> unfortunately, i dont know the module that manages battery monitoring
<titan_ark> oh okay
<titan_ark> np, thx
<soulsurfer> sure
<peter_> hi
<happy_> hi peter_
<michael____> Recently, my usb drives have stopped showing up when I attach them. Can anyone offer any suggestions on why that may be or how I can fix it?
<michael____> If I plugin a device and reboot it shows up properly in Dolphin.
<Empty_foo> michael____: does it work on other machines?
<semistud2354> OK...SO...i start KStreamRipper and i put in a .pls and another with the ip address and port and all it says is BUFFERING...
<semistud2354> ON occasion....i can get it to connect and rip....where do i start to look for a problem
<michael____> Empty_foo: yes, and worked on this one as recently as last week
<semistud2354> OK...SO...i start KStreamRipper and i put in a .pls and another with the ip address and port and all it says is BUFFERING...
<semistud2354> ON occasion....i can get it to connect and rip....where do i start to look for a problem
<semistud2354> OK...SO...i start KStreamRipper and i put in a .pls and another with the ip address and port and all it says is BUFFERING...
<semistud2354> ON occasion....i can get it to connect and rip....where do i start to look for a problem
<semistud2354> anyone have any ideas??
<ilumi> semistud2354: run it from a console and see if you have any errors
<semistud2354> what would the command be?
<semistud2354> streamripper http://83.133.126.55:8904
<semistud2354> ??
<semistud2354> do you use streamripper
<ilumi> i guess KStreamRipper
<semistud2354> i did i quick internet check and didnt find anything of value
<ilumi> no i never used KStreamRipper
<semistud2354> is there anything else you use...that you would recomend...or just in general you dont use that type of program
<ilumi> what do you use it for?
<semistud2354> recording internet music...
<semistud2354> ex. SHOUTCAST
<semistud2354> that ip address...
<semistud2354> its to a radio station...
<semistud2354> listen to it...if you like techno
<semistud2354> its good
<semistud2354> but besides that...im having trouble trying to get this darn program to connect to the server...
<A3K_One> Can someone help me troubleshoot an audio problem?
<semistud2354> if i said....SWITCH TO WINDOWS...how fast would i get booted from the server...lol
<semistud2354> just curous
<ilumi> semistud2354: i read that audacity works, also amarok(but guess you cant listen while recording)
<semistud2354> amarok 2
<A3K_One> I just moved to kubuntu karmic, and I can't for the life of me get audio multiplexing between apps. Tried with/without pulseaudio, installing different alsa flavors...still locked to one app
<semistud2354> really!!! is it a plugin
<A3K_One> whichever app takes control of sound first has control
<ilumi> A3K_One: i guess also first
<ilumi> A3K_One: alsa
<ilumi> semistud2354: maybe you can find a newer version of streamriper?
<A3K_One> I have alsa installed :/
<A3K_One> nobody?
<ilumi> semistud2354: also check out StreamJacker, Icecream,
<ilumi> A3K_One: what is audio multiplexing?
<A3K_One> sharing the audio output device with multiple apps ie: program x/y/z all have the ability to play audio at the same time.
<A3K_One> as it is, I launch program X and then Y, only X has audio.
<A3K_One> I had this problem with an old release of Ubuntu, and just removed pulse and it fixed it
<ilumi> A3K_One: im on kde, but not ubuntu, and multiplexing works
<ilumi> A3K_One: probably configs messed up
<A3K_One> real world example: I have dual monitors. If I want to play MMORPG in one and youtube vid in the other, only the first app has audio
<A3K_One> or streaming radio and another app tries to use sound it does not work,
<ilumi> A3K_One:  check this http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/AlsaSharing
<Daughain> HOw about tftp, ilumi?
<Daughain> I keeo getting "sendto: invalid argument" error, anythoughts?
<Daughain> Anyone?
<titan_ark> Daughain: hello
<Daughain> Heya, titan_ark
<titan_ark> errors? i have one too :P
<Daughain> :P
<Daughain> What ya got, titan_ark ?
<titan_ark> power management says there is no battery
<Daughain> Uplug it?
<Daughain> Or, shut it down and unplug, then reboot?
<titan_ark> it was unplugged and when i came back saw it in sleep and this error and no battery, plugged in and it still says no battery.
<titan_ark> plugged out now and its working but says no battery :P
<titan_ark> dint reboot cos i wanted to chk if i could find someone to help me sort out the problem w/o rebooting
<ilumi> Daughain: u using tftp from a command line?
<Daughain> ilumi: I didnt know there was another wAY TO DO SO. =)
<Daughain> Sorry.
<Daughain> titan_ark: Try a full reboot.
<ilumi> Daughain: invalid argument probably means the command isnt typed up right
<Daughain> ilumi: I'm running out of ways to type the command. =) And, the one way that is getting anything, bears no relation to the commands according to the man page.
<titan_ark> Daughain: hmmm i can do that, but i dont want to be rebooting every time the notebook goes into sleep :P
<Daughain> titan_ark: Disable sleep. :P  The reason I'm suggesting it is to find out if the issue involves the sleep mode, or not. If you ave a battery after full reboot, that helps narrow down where the problem may lie. :P
<ilumi> Daughain: whats the command u are using?
<Daughain> get <IP>:<path>
<titan_ark> Daughain: hmm okay shall do
<titan_ark> tada
 * Daughain chuckles...
<Daughain> ilumi: get <IP>:<path>
<ilumi> you mean tftp get
<Daughain> No, tftp command puts you into the command interface for tftp, once there you execute your command.
<ilumi> ok
<Daughain> ilumi: You need to quit from tftp interface to get back to normal command line.
<ilumi> try putting the ip into the tftp
<ilumi> tftp [options] [host [port]
<ilumi> then
<ilumi> get filename
<titan_ark> Daughain: back after a reboot and it says 98% battery!
<Daughain> ilumi: Thats the 'connect' command, and, it doesnt work properly. I input an IP, then use the get command (since I am accessing a windows box) get C:\<path>  and it tells me C: isnt a host.
<Daughain> titan_ark:  Now put it to sleep mode manually.
<Daughain> Give it 5 min, then wake it up again.
<Daughain> ilumi: It requires me to manually input the IP on each 'get'.
<titan_ark> wokay
<Daughain> titan_ark: This is called testing. :P
<titan_ark> lol okay
<titan_ark> tada
<Macintosher> I am having problems with kubuntu on my pc.
<Daughain> Macintosher: State ya prob. =)
<Macintosher> Every 10 minutes, a window keeps poping up saying I have been rick rolled and I did a clean install today, and it still gives me that problem.
<Daughain> Macintosher: "rick rolled'???
<Macintosher> Yes, Like that prank people pull all the time.
<Daughain> I gots no clue what ya are talking about
<ilumi> Daughain: i dont see anywhere that says you can do what you are doing, but dont know
<Macintosher> Ok, now I have a lot of packages for kubuntu on one cd and after installing the google chrome package i have, it starts giving me this problem.
<Daughain> ilumi: ??? As in connect to a windows box, or use the command line I am using?
<Daughain> Macintosher: Remove google chrome?
<ilumi> Daughain: to use get the way you are using
<Macintosher> No, I do that and it still does that rick roll thing.
<Macintosher> I think the one I doenloaded was infected.
<Daughain> ilumi: If it was working, I wouldnt be worried.=) I cant seem to get it to work using the dirs from the man page......This is the closest I can come to getting it to connect.=( And, I need the sucker working for an install. =(
<titan_ark> Daughain: it says no battery now!
<Daughain> Macintosher: You can try cleaning out any folders and files left over from the chrome install manually.
<titan_ark> in fact it sent me back into sleep again!
<Macintosher> I tried that and it still does that rick roll thing.
<ilumi> Daughain: maybe try to specify the port if you know which port
<Roasted> whats up guys
<Daughain> titan_ark:  Ok, so now we know the sleep function is the issue, right? CHeck and see if sleep uses the swap partition like hibernate does.
<ilumi> sup sup
<teage> is there a command line script for cleaning junk files and memory?
<teage> or a program?
<Daughain> ilumi: Ya...Dunno the port though. =(
<Daughain> Roasted: Morning.
<Macintosher> I actually instaid usually try to clean it out myself.
<Daughain> Macintosher: Ok, see if ilumi has any ideas for ya.
<titan_ark> Daughain: how do i do that? esp cos this is a wubi install!
<dwidmann> I think kleansweep might be able to help in the junk files dept.
<Roasted> so tempted to install kubuntu on my rig again
<Roasted> mandriva is giving me a headache
<titan_ark> Daughain:  hey i guess you are a bit tied down with your issue, il wait a while
<ilumi> teage: you mean in ram?
<teage> kleansweep, thanks
<Daughain> titan_ark: wubi?? windows may be the culprit then. I'm really not familiar with how wubi works, other than I know it uses windows functions for a lot of things, rather than the linux ones.
<teage> ilumi> i guess, i want to clean everything.
<teage> and maybe free up some memory
<titan_ark> Daughain: ah okay. the only reason i used wubi was cos every time something gets screwed up, i dont want to end up doing too much housekeeping
<ilumi> teage: you shouldnt mess with ram, you can do apt-get autoclean to clean some unused files, thats all i know
<titan_ark> any idea if there is a wubi channel :P
<Macintosher> Ok, so is anyone going to help with this rick roll thing i mentioned earlier?
<Daughain> titan_ark: windows may be the reason everything keeps getting screwed up. =) You are still relying on windows for your linux install. Set up a part, and do a true dual boot, if you really need to keep windows.
<teage> ilumi> i had read somewhere for a script for just that (ram) and i just cant for the life of me find it. I have used it before. Have had no issues .
<titan_ark> Daughain: i need it for certain reasons/ applications. the last time i did dual boot i had so many driver issues and was bugged restoring and reinstalling irritating windows
<teage> well
<teage> thanks for the help guys
<ilumi> teage: linux does the memory management, no need for a script
<Daughain> titan_ark: I can understand that, but dont know what to say. I keep an XP machine for the few things that do *not* run in linux, and will never be ported for it.
<Macintosher> and still nobuddy's helping me?
<Daughain> Macintosher: I did, to the extent that I could. :P
<titan_ark> Daughain: yeah, i know, but cant afford the luxury of 2 boxes :(
<titan_ark> power management says it runs a daemon called power devil, can i just restart it?
<Macintosher> can i talk to ilumi please
<ilumi> Macintosher: whats the problem?
<Daughain> titan_ark: Find a cheap $100 Pent M like I did for windows. =)
<Daughain> titan_ark:  You can try just restartinbg power devil and see if that solves the issue, yeah.
<titan_ark> Daughain: $100 is quite a bit for an unemployed grad student like me :'(
<titan_ark> how do i restart it?
<titan_ark> hoping i dont get slashed for thi sn00bness
<Daughain> titan_ark: I'm currently an unemployed mechanic, I traded for that system, and had to rebuild this one since the OS had crashed when I bought it. =)
<Daughain> titan_ark: Ummm......This wil prly require sudo , but it should be sudo <ap name> stop
<titan_ark> Daughain: whoa nice :)
<titan_ark> hmm will try
<Daughain> titan_ark: Google dbusdaemon and see if thats it.
<Daughain> titan_ark:  I gotta h=go for a bit.....If ya dont have it figgered out when I get back, I'll see what I can do to help.=)
<titan_ark> Daughain: sure shall check
<titan_ark> ah okay :)
<titan_ark> tc
<titan_ark> damn, no one with suggetsions on restartig daemons :P
<ilumi> whats up?
<titan_ark> ilumi: my power managemnt says that i have no battery everytime the notebook goes into sleep
<titan_ark> i just thought i could restart the powerdevil daemin
<ilumi> do a locate service
<titan_ark> but either i am doing it wrong, or something is wrong :P
<titan_ark> am a n00b!
<ilumi> type in console  locate service
<titan_ark> could you please be a lil more elaborate?
<titan_ark> oki
<titan_ark> whoa huge list
<ilumi> ok,
<ilumi> go to your sbin/ and see if there is a file or script called service
<titan_ark> i found this: /usr/share/kde4/services/powerdevilconfig.desktop in the result of locate service
<ilumi> thats not it
<titan_ark> ah
<titan_ark> amit@ubuntu:~$ ps -ef | grep powerdevil
<titan_ark> amit      2955  1695  0 20:54 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit4: kcmshell4 [kdeinit] powerdevilconfig
<titan_ark> amit      2960     1  0 20:55 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/khelpcenter help:/kcontrol/powerdevil/index.html
<titan_ark> amit      3057  1695  0 21:05 ?        00:00:00 kdeinit4: kcmshell4 [kdeinit] powerdevilconfig
<titan_ark> amit      3081  2777  0 21:11 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto powerdevil
<FloodBotK2> titan_ark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan_ark> does this help?
<titan_ark> ah sorry
<ilumi> go to your /sbin/ folder and see if there is a file or script called service
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> in a min
<titan_ark> ilumi: sorry, but what is its path?
<com8> there are any prog like googe earth but with true satelites???
<titan_ark> got it
<ilumi> in console do cd /sbin/
<ilumi> then ls s*
<ilumi> or just open the file manager, go to root aka / then sbin
<titan_ark> no, there is nothing as service
<titan_ark> ilumi: yes, that way i can see service
<ilumi> so from that directory do sudo service servicename restart
<titan_ark> powerdevil: unrecognized service
<titan_ark> that is what it throws at me
<ilumi> probably has a different name?
<titan_ark> wont "ps -ef | grep powerdevil" give its process id?
<titan_ark> if it existed
<titan_ark> ?
<ilumi> open system monitor, and see what the name of it is
<titan_ark> there is nothing by the name power!
<titan_ark> i can see a kcmshell4 process when i search for the keyword "power"
<titan_ark> that is it
<ilumi> well if you have the id, just match the id with namw
<ilumi> name
<titan_ark> it does not show any id
<titan_ark> will top help?
<titan_ark> in terminal?
<ilumi> top is the same as system monitor
<titan_ark> ok, but the gui does not show the pid
<ilumi> just right click on top of the columns and select show pid
<titan_ark> ah :P
<titan_ark> yes, i can see that kcmshell having same pid as when i did the ps -ef | grep powerdevil command
<ilumi> titan_ark: maybe the powerdevil isnt started, thats why it shows no battery
<titan_ark> oh
<titan_ark> so how can i start it?
<ilumi> just type powerdevil in console and see what happens
<titan_ark> command nt found
<ilumi> type locate devil
<titan_ark> i can see quite a few things
<titan_ark> do i pastebin it?
<ilumi> sure
<titan_ark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355346/
<ilumi> try alt +f2  and powerdevil
<titan_ark> nothing
<xjjk> that's now how you start powerdevil
<titan_ark> there is a power management
<titan_ark> xjjk: how do i do it?
<xjjk> titan_ark: check power management first
<titan_ark> everytime i go into sleep it says no battery
<xjjk> AFAIK if nothing is there, then powerdevil isn't working
<xjjk> but to start/stop powerdevil
<xjjk> go to System Settings > Service Manager
<xjjk> under "Startup Services" you'll see Powerdevil
<titan_ark> i cant see Service manager in System in settings
<xjjk> titan_ark: it may be under advanced
<titan_ark> yes i see it.
<titan_ark> it says power devil is running
<ilumi> xjjk: do you know the service name for powerdevil?
<xjjk> ilumi: it's called "Power Devil" in KDE"s service manager; I don't know what it's called outside
<xjjk> it's sort of a pain to work without the GUI, since it's not a normal daemon but a dbus desktop session thing
<xjjk> titan_ark: what did stuff in the power management applet look like
<titan_ark> i did a stop and start but no change
<titan_ark> xjjk: it says everything is okay, just that number of batteries = 0
<xjjk> titan_ark: that implies there's a problem with HAL somewhere
<xjjk> not KDE
<titan_ark> ah
<xjjk> titan_ark: on the command-line, type "acpi"
<xjjk> you may also need to install that application; sudo aptitude install acpi to do that
<titan_ark> yeah i need to install it
<titan_ark> okay done
<titan_ark> acpi gives no result but
<xjjk> titan_ark: it should, that's a low-level tool
<xjjk> titan_ark: try acpi -b just to be sure
<xjjk> I get:
<xjjk> $ acpi -b
<xjjk> Battery 0: Unknown, 78%
<xjjk> you should too
<FloodBotK1> xjjk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan_ark> it says command not founf
<xjjk> titan_ark: er, check if you installed it correctly
<titan_ark> did it again, says it is installed, but why dies not ask a Y/N before the install?
<titan_ark> oh the command not found was because of a missing space, did acpi -b and still no result
<xjjk> titan_ark: it tends to ask y/n only when it's pulling in more packages than you specified, or something like that
<xjjk> or if packages are not signed
<titan_ark> ok
<xjjk> titan_ark: OK, so, time to go more low-level
<titan_ark> heh, okay
<titan_ark> bring it on :P
<xjjk> titan_ark: what brand laptop is this?
<titan_ark> its an HP
<xjjk> titan_ark: open a terminal, go to /sys/class/power_supply
<xjjk> what do you see there? you should see AC and BAT0
<titan_ark> i just see AC
<xjjk> hrm, that's bad
<xjjk> so, it appears to be a kernel/driver problem
<xjjk> it doesn't detect a battery at all
<titan_ark> ah
<xjjk> has Linux ever seen the battery?
<titan_ark> yeah, this is the case after it gets into sleep
<titan_ark> after a reboot it is fine
<xjjk> oh, wait
<xjjk> so, when you start the computer
<xjjk> it sees the battery
<titan_ark> yup
<xjjk> but after you resume from sleep it doesn't see it anymore?
<titan_ark> thats right
<xjjk> titan_ark: that sounds like a kernel bug
<titan_ark> okay
<xjjk> do you know what version you're running? I'd try with an older or newer kernel
<titan_ark> i am on an older kernel
<titan_ark> the one ending ...30-14
<xjjk> er, what version of Ubuntu is this
<titan_ark> another problem in updating the kernel to the latest is i end up with some funny errors and cant boot in
<titan_ark> its karmic
<titan_ark> 9.10
<xjjk> karmic comes with 2.6.31 AFAIK
<titan_ark> :-o lemme check, one min
<cartmanius> hola
<cartmanius> alguien que hable español
<xjjk> cartmanius: no, lo siento =/
<xjjk> cartmanius: AFAIK there is a special Spanish channel...
<cartmanius> ok
<cartmanius> thanks
<xjjk> cartmanius: #ubuntu-es I think
<titan_ark> xjjk: yeah, when i update to 2.6.31.17.30, i cant boot :P
<xjjk> titan_ark: yah, you definitely want to fix that
<titan_ark> i am on 31.14.30 i think
<titan_ark> a friend with the same notebook is facing the same trouble he was using 16 perfectly and after he updated to 17 he too get s a filesystem error and cant boot in
<titan_ark> so i just did a reinstall and do all updates excluding that one
<titan_ark> but he doesnt have trouble with the battery
<titan_ark> probably cos he is using gnome and i am on kde?
<xjjk> titan_ark: same notebook? exactly the same?
<xjjk> titan_ark: the problem you're seeing is kernel level, and would be the same under GNOME or KDE
<titan_ark> both are HP, same series, just that mine was a CTO and his was readily configured
<titan_ark> oh okay
<xjjk> titan_ark: what about BIOS versions
<titan_ark> xjjk: yes even BIOS versions are same, cos we had to flash em to the latest before we upgraded to win 7
<xjjk> weird
<titan_ark> so i am pretty sure i took the latest one off HPs site
<xjjk> titan_ark: not sure what's going on there...
<xjjk> titan_ark: I'd fix that kernel problem, and try to go to the latest
<xjjk> but more than likely the problem you're having still exists there too
<xjjk> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.3/
<titan_ark> ah, how do i do that is the problem
<xjjk> titan_ark: try one of those kernels
<xjjk> are you using i386 or amd64?
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> amd 64
<titan_ark> btw, this is a wubi install we both are using
<xjjk> titan_ark: get http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.3/linux-headers-2.6.32-02063203-generic_2.6.32-02063203_amd64.deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.3/linux-headers-2.6.32-02063203_2.6.32-02063203_all.debhttp://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.32.3/linux-image-2.6.32-02063203-generic_2.6.32-02063203_amd64.deb
<xjjk> titan_ark: that may have something to do with this; I don't know anything about wubi
<xjjk> if you're getting a filesystem error that also seems as if it may have to do with wubi too
<titan_ark> oh okay
<titan_ark> but then doesnt that mean that the latest kernel is causing this incompatability with wubi?
<xjjk> titan_ark: the latest update, yes
<titan_ark> hmm
<xjjk> you should look into that
<xjjk> the newer kernel I posted above may or may not fix the problem
<titan_ark> okay
<xjjk> titan_ark: er, just to warn, what I posted is considered "bleeding edge"
<titan_ark> which out of the 3 should i use?
<xjjk> it's the latest "vanilla" linux kernel release
<xjjk> titan_ark: you should download all 3, and install manually with sudo dpkg --install linux*deb
<titan_ark> oh okay sounds interesting!
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> and what if it screws things up, will i be able to recover?
<titan_ark> or a reinstall :P
<xjjk> titan_ark: if that bleeding edge kernel doesn't work, you can always go back to whatever you're using now that does
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> okay, now do i need to install em in any specific order?
<xjjk> titan_ark: it's easiest to use the command I posted, passing them all to dpkg at once
<xjjk> dpkg will figure out the order
<xjjk> but AFAIK it's linux-image first, then headers
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> i am quite a n00b
<xjjk> NP we all started somewhere
<xjjk> titan_ark: if you've the disk space, I'd ditch Wubi and install natively to disk
<titan_ark> well i have the disc space, the problem is that i need windows too, and then things quite often get screwed up and i need to end up doing restores and reinstalls
<titan_ark> this happened with the jaunty 9.04
<titan_ark> no audio no wireless no matter what i tried
<titan_ark> couldnt get my mbr back and had to do a fresh install
<titan_ark> in just 1 week of buying the notebook :P
<xjjk> ick
<Macintosher> Ok, i did what ilumi said with redownloading kubunt and i dont have any problems now, but it is running extremely slow.
<titan_ark> xjjk: coming back to installing the kernels, do i need to go to that path first where it is DLed
<titan_ark> ?
<xjjk> titan_ark: er, not sure what you're asking, but I think the answer is yes?
<titan_ark> ah, i meant do i need to run in from the folder where i DLed it
<xjjk> titan_ark: yes
<xjjk> otherwise it won't be able to find the file
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> okay, its doing its job
<titan_ark> okay done
<titan_ark> prolly needs a reboot now
<xjjk> yes, and select that kernel
<xjjk> hopefully it'll work
<titan_ark> yeah
<titan_ark> with my fingers crossed
<titan_ark> hope to cya on the other side ;)
<titan_ark> tada
<xjjk> titan_ark: still there?
<Macintosher> hello? anyone going to help me with this second problem i just got?
<titan_ark> ah yes
<titan_ark> just closing all apps
<xjjk> titan_ark: is this the error you're getting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lupin/+bug/477169
<titan_ark> xjjk: checking
<titan_ark> xjjk: yup thats right, i donot remember exactly but i do remember seeing that kernel-panic and filesystem error
<xjjk> titan_ark: that thread appears to have some solutions, you should look through it
<titan_ark> okay thx
<titan_ark> shall mail it myself in case i cant get i
<titan_ark> *in
<titan_ark> done
<titan_ark> logging off
<titan_ark> cya
<titan_ark> hope to get back in fine
<cartmanius> some tool for capture screenshots of desk in ubuntu?
<xjjk> cartmanius: for kubuntu, checkout ksnapshot
<cartmanius> in the center of software ubuntu to download? or direct internet?
<xjjk> cartmanius: AFAIK it's already installed
<xjjk> check your menus, or run directly with krunner (alt+f2)
<cartmanius> i have ubuntu not kubuntu
<xjjk> cartmanius: there's a utility included but I'm not sure it's name
<xjjk> you should ask in an Ubuntu channel
<iconmefisto> wrong channel cartmanius
<cartmanius> ok thanks so much
<titan_ark> xjjk: you there?/
<cartmanius> yes
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having trouble getting a VPN connection working in 9.10.
<Crell> I have openvpn installed, and network-manager-openvpn.
<Crell> I've entered in the information my sysadmin gave me, but when I try to select the VPN connection from the network manager plasmoid it simply doesn't respond at all.
<Crell> I checked syslog, and got the following error.
<Crell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355368/
<Crell> But I'm not a network admin, so I have no idea how to figure out what I need to do from that.
<Crell> I know the VPN itself works on the server side, because other people at my company are able to connect (using Macs).
<Crell> Any hints on how to decypher that?
<Zhenya> hi y'all, having some issue with firefox file associates. Where do i find the programs when it prompts me to select a program to open a file with?
<titan_ark> Hey Zhenya
<titan_ark> which file?
<Zhenya> titan_ark: any file really.Like where do i find AMAROM in the file structure
<iconmefisto> amarok?
<titan_ark> hmm
<Daughain> /home/.amarok
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: you'll find most programs in /usr/bin
<Zhenya> i dont have an .file type of files there
<Zhenya> oh usr/bin let me try that
<Daughain> show hidden
<titan_ark> Daughain howdy
<xjjk> titan_ark: greetings again; did you get the new kernel working?
<titan_ark> xjjk: yeah it is working
<Daughain> only sorta here, titan_ark
<xjjk> titan_ark: did the battery problem go away?
<titan_ark> i did get 2 messages while booting, it was quite fast, so couldn get an eye on it
<titan_ark> Daughain: :) oki
<titan_ark> xjjk: need to test that
<Daughain> movie time.
<Zhenya> thank you guys that worked fantastically! WOOT for this awesome support forum
<titan_ark> xjjk: btw, i tried acpi -b and got this: Battery 0: Discharging, 16%, discharging at zero rate - will never fully discharge.
<titan_ark> Daughain: enjoy =)
<xjjk> titan_ark: er, interesting..
<xjjk> titan_ark: that's when plugged in via AC?
<titan_ark> a battery that will never discharge :D
<titan_ark> nope, disconnected
<titan_ark> now it is connected and i get this:
<titan_ark> Battery 0: Charging, 79%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<xjjk> titan_ark: never seen that before
<titan_ark> i wonder why i get the wierd problems :P
<Daughain> not just you.
<titan_ark> Daughain: :D
<xjjk> I'm debugging my own weird problem..
<xjjk> I'm trying to get my webcam to work with widescreen resolutions
<xjjk> apparently... there are multiple revisions, and some work differently than others
<titan_ark> xjjk: btw even after that kernel upgrade, why am i notified to upgrade to the older kernel 17.30?
<titan_ark> xjjk: ah okay
<xjjk> titan_ark: it won't detect that newer vanilla kernel as newer
<xjjk> because that package is not from the repositories
<titan_ark> gotcha
<titan_ark> so when does this kernel become official?
<xjjk> it's always going to tell you to install the latest Ubuntu-supported one
<xjjk> titan_ark: never
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<titan_ark> whoa!
<xjjk> that site is for test kernels
<Daughain> lol
<titan_ark> okay
<xjjk> they dont include everything included with normal Ubuntu kernels
<xjjk> if you use any proprietary hardware, you may have noticed you don't have drivers for them with that vanilla kernel
<Zhenya> guys, another question. Firefox seems to scroll real choppy in linux but very smooth when i'm in xp. Is there somekind of swap settings or something i can adjust to smooth this out>
<Zhenya> ?
<titan_ark> hmmm my wireless card works
<titan_ark> i had to install the properietry driver on the initial install
<xjjk> titan_ark: interesting... what wireless card?
<xjjk> maybe the newer kernel has them built-in
<titan_ark> its a broadcom
<xjjk> titan_ark: ugh, those are terrible to work with
<titan_ark> had to install the sta driver
<titan_ark> :D yeah, had a tough time with it
<xjjk> titan_ark: lsmod | grep bcm
<xjjk> there's an open-source Broadcom driver within Linux
<Zhenya> any ideal y'all about the scrolling?
<xjjk> it may have started working with 2.6.32.2
<titan_ark> xjjk: the command throws back nothing
<xjjk> titan_ark: hrm, go figure
<titan_ark> Zhenya: my scroll works fine :P
<xjjk> it works, knock on wood
<titan_ark> xjjk: k =)
<Zhenya> titan_ark: doesnt seem choppy or anything?
<Zhenya> titan_ark: mine feels more like mac  osx scroll (choppy on an older machine) than xp
<titan_ark> Zhenya: :P i guess not, or rather it doesnt bother me
<titan_ark> cant figure out the difference
<Zhenya> titan_ark: you proabably have muhc better hardware than me
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: does this happen with all webpages? do you have any firefox extensions installed?
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: pretty much yes, especially long ones like google reader
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: not really any extensions that would effect performance
<titan_ark> xjjk: I just checked the hardware drivers and it shows that i am still using the STA broadcom driver
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: is smooth scrolling on? (firefox prefs, advanced tab)
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: that seemed to help on smaller pages but now the longer pages are just DRAGGING and lagging in scrolling!
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: try starting firefox in safemode to see if any themes or extensions may be the cause (firefox -safe-mode)
<Zhenya> ok let me try that!
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: yep same problem in safemode (although the title-bar doesn't say firefox is in safemode
<ammar> hi
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: also as a note it is WAY slower in scrolling and basicly unusable if i turn on the smoth scrolling. As a hardwarereference this is NOT an issue with xp
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<titan_ark> enjoy the show?
<Zhenya> titan_ark: good night!
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: good night!
<titan_ark> Zhenya: Done for the day? good night.
<rizvan> hi, how to type zwnj (zero width non-joiner) in Hindi keyboard layout, i have 3rd level with right-ctrl key
<Zhenya> exit
<Zhenya> titan_ark: yep. its 230am here and i've been up since 730 :D
<Zhenya> time for some sleep
<Zhenya> woot
<alloosh> hi, not sure why no one is answering in ubuntu so asking here, why quanta is not supporting sftp after installing 9.10?
<renato> hi, how do I find what kernel version is runnning?
<Kolia> renato: uname -a ?
<renato> tx
<renato> I am running kernel 2.6.31-17-server I need to install the kernel source, what is the package containing the kernel source?
<tsimpson> renato: do you need the source? or just the headers?
<renato> I need the source, I need to modify and recompile a module
<tsimpson> renato: then you can do "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" to get the source in the current directory (no sudo required)
<renato> tsimpson: tx. I think I remember, in the /boot directory there should be a file containing the current setting for the running kernel, do you happen to remember that file anme?
<renato> name
<tsimpson> renato: it's the one starting with "config-"
<renato> tsimpson: got it. one last question, I remember reading somwehere there is a different package to download for the module source? aren't they included in the kernel I just downloaded?
<tsimpson> that was only for the restricted modules, non-free ones
<renato> ok, tx
<renato> tsimpson: downloading the kernen with your method resulted in two files :linux_2.6.31.orig.tar.gz and linux_2.6.31-17.54.diff.gz but when I went to try to applu the patch patch <linux_2.6.31-17.54.diff I got a warning:   Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] does it mean that while I got the patch the patch has been applied already?
<tsimpson> renato: unpack it with "dpkg-source -x linux_2.6.31-17.54.dsc"
<renato> unpack what? the patch?
<tsimpson> no, the whole source
<tsimpson> it'll unpack the source and apply the patch
<renato> the kernel did already unpack in my home directory as a result of  apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<tsimpson> then the patch is already applied
<renato> yes, I was thinking the same
<renato> the configuration file for the kernel, is called .config sin't it?
<renato> (the one that is supposed to be on the kernel directory=
<renato> )
<tsimpson> renato: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<renato> haha, I was still at make && make modules
<Brozac> after installing evolution mail there is no such option as ms exchange account, any other packages needed ?
<jesterKing> hi, I'm trying to change locales from C to UTF-8
<jesterKing> running 9.10, I'm trying to run dpkg-reconfigure locales, but nothing happens
<jesterKing> is there some file I need to edit first?
<jesterKing> hmm, right
<jesterKing> sudo locale-gen fi_FI.UTF-8; sudo update-locale LANG=fi_FI.UTF-8
<bigbrovar> anyone knows how i can get amarok to sync with my mass storage based music device? its one feature I have missed from the 1.x version of amarok
<sravan_> Is there any software that plays HD mkv and .avi files in kubuntu ?????---- VLC is unable to play HD files properly :(
<krion> hi
<happy_> hi
<Fanfare> sravan_: !medibuntu
<Fanfare> !medibuntu | sravan_
<ubottu> sravan_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<erghezi> history and bookmarks dont work in my firefox 3.6 or 3.7
<sravan_> Fanfare, : In mediubuntu , Which package should I install ?
<erghezi> everplays: درست شد
<erghezi> sravan_: گرچه همه چیز پرید!
<erghezi> sorry
<sravan> erghezi, : I didnt get you :(
<erghezi> sravan_:  because that's persian :D
<erghezi> google desktop cant index any file in kubuntu
<sravan_> erghezi, : What is it's English name ?
<erghezi> sravan_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_people
<martijn> hi i want the to ask a backport for ktorrent, is this possible here?
<martijn> hi i want the scripts for ktorrent to work, does anyone of you have any idea how to get it to work?
<Fanfare> sravan_: depends on w32codecs or w64codecs iirc
<Fanfare> hm, is HD content so different?
<martijn> Fanfare: yes it is a lot sharper
<Fanfare> martijn: i mean codecwise...
<martijn> most HD movies come in mkv media container and is 720p or 1080p
<Fanfare> mkv = matroska?
<martijn> no idea if the codebase of HD is so much better than HD avi, i guess it is
<martijn> it is smaller in file size though if you compare avi from mkv
<martijn> yup mkv is matroska indeed
<Fanfare> so only thing one needs is the matroska codecs ... ? which is a depandency of vlc...
<martijn> yup, that or libxine1-ffmpeg or w32codecs/w64codecs
<martijn> i have the experience that w32codecs under smplayer gives me the best results for HD movies
<Babyshambles> hi. can somebody help me please. after upgrade to kde 4.4 rc1 my desktop is fade to black. http://imagebin.org/79525
<Bios> hey whats the difference between a hard link and a symbolic link?
<xjjk> Babyshambles: is plasma running
<xjjk> looks as if it's crashing
<Tm_T> Bios: symbolic link is, well, link, hardlink is more like "same file in two places" for real
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: I'd say you don't have plasma-desktop running, doublecheck you don't have any plasma related files in ~/.config/autostart/ folder
<Bios> so its more like the file is physically copied but there is only one file in the os?
<Bios> (hard)
<Tm_T> Bios: no copy, the actual data is in one place, but file appears in two places
<Tm_T> Bios: no matter which place you remove it, it stays working in other
<Bios> ok
<Bios> so a symbolic link would fail to work if i remove the orginial data file?
<Tm_T> Bios: but symbolic link works just as link, if original file is removed, link is dead
<Babyshambles> xjjk, Tm_T  i'm able to run plasma-desktop but it's only temporary. after the next reboot it crash again.
<Tm_T> Bios: yes
<Bios> okidoki thanks man
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: see what I said before
<Tm_T> Bios: symbolic link is excellent choice if you want something to appear in other place, or under other name, never have found reason to use hard link myself yet
<Bios> well at least you wont have anykind of dead links when using hard links ;)
<Bios> uhm btw will links be refreshed automatically if you move the original file?
<Babyshambles> Tm_T, i have plasma desktop on autostart folder. http://imagebin.org/79528
<Tm_T> Bios: symoblic links? no, with hardlink, it works
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: remove it
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: remove both of those
<Babyshambles> Tm_T, done. do i need to reboot now?
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: just relogin
<Babyshambles> Tm_T, sorry but it don't fix anything
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: did they reappear there?
<Babyshambles> Tm_T, there's nothing on autostart folder and if i run plasma-desktop i get weird panel http://imagebin.org/79529
<Tm_T> Babyshambles: hmm, are you willing to remove your plasma settings? or just move them aside to see if it helps, run this in konsole: "mkdir ~/plasmatemp && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmatemp/" and relogin
<daskreech> Tm_T: Wouldn't Babyshambles have to logout first?
<Tm_T> daskreech: agh, true
<Babyshambles> Tm_T, ok. be right back
<Tm_T> daskreech: can you lead him thru? I have to go
<Tm_T> should need to make sure everything is installed all fine too if that doesn't help
<Tm_T> anyway, gone ->
<daskreech> So does Babyshambles it seems
<Babyshambles> Tm_T, daskreech after run mkdir ~/plasmatemp && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmatemp/ i still get the same problem.
<daskreech> Babyshambles: this was while logged out of KDE ?
<Babyshambles> daskreech, no it's while login, after splashscreen desktop is fade to black.
<daskreech> Babyshambles: do you know how to logout of KDE and go to a VT ?
<Babyshambles> daskreech, what is VT?
<daskreech> Babyshambles: Virtual Terminal
<Babyshambles> daskreech, how can i reach into it?
<daskreech> Babyshambles: Ok Linux has a set of terminals which are logically different computers
<daskreech> You are on the GUI now which is Terminal 7
<daskreech> The other terminals are normal command line affairs
<daskreech> Babyshambles: You can get to them using the keys alt+Ctrl+F# where # is 1, 2, 3 etc. TO get back to the GUI you press Alt+Ctrl+F7. try it now
<Babyshambles> daskreech, i've been there, what should i do?
<daskreech> Babyshambles: Ok when you log out of KDE you will be on the login screen jump to a VT and login and run the command that you were given. If you have typed it in already you should be able to just press up and get it back. When it's done go back to VT7 and login to KDE again
<Babyshambles> daskreech, ok let me try
<daskreech> ok
<erghezi> i cant completely upgrade to kde 4.4
<erghezi> some packages is blocked!
<erghezi> http://img5.tinypic.info/files/kjfo7l5jgcdqqwb2x13r.png
<erghezi> dolphin and amarok dont work
<Babyshambles> daskreech, when i run mkdir ~/plasmatemp && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmatemp/ it says file exist
<daskreech> Babyshambles: mv ~/plasmatemp ~/plasmatemp-1
<Babyshambles> daskreech, on gui or vt?
<daskreech> vt
<daskreech> erghezi: Is it klipper that's blocking them?
<Babyshambles> daskreech, i still get the error
<Babyshambles> still no plasma desktop
<daskreech> Babyshambles: ok I assume someone asked you to hit alt+F2 and type plasma-desktop there ?
<fire`lalala> hm I had some similar issues which where caused by defect desktop effects
<fire`lalala> try to disable them with alt-shift-f12 ... if plasma-desktop is indeed running
<daskreech> fire`lalala: That's Kwin
<fire`lalala> daskreech: ups, you're right
<Babyshambles> daskreech, fire`lalala http://imagebin.org/79531
<Babyshambles> double plasma
<fire`lalala> double?
<fire`lalala> you can remove these widgets
<Babyshambles> fire`lalala, rebooting and let see if the problem is fix
<Babyshambles> daskreech, fire`lalala it's gone again after reboot
<fire`lalala> what's gone?
<Babyshambles> fire`lalala, plasma
<Babyshambles> how to add plasma desktop to ~./config/autostart ?
<alvin> In KDE 4.4 RC1, where can the Akonadi Settings be found?
<Guest23805> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kaddi> if I never use samba and don't share files with windows machines over network, can I just uninstall it? What would be the best way to remove it?
<joro_> hello
<kaddi> hi
<joro__> kaddi hi
<Roasted> does kubuntu 9.10 have the software center? or did ubuntu leave that to themselves?
<kaddi> Roasted: they kpackagekit
<Roasted> kpackagekit is their version of software center?
<kaddi> yes, sry, I originally planned to make a sentence but must have lost a couple of words
<Roasted> is it pretty comparable?
<kaddi> Roasted: I'm not really familiar with either, so i can't say. But you can download all software with that program
<kaddi> !fr | joro__
<ubottu> joro__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<daskreech> Roasted: as it stands currently yes but you can install the software center in Kubuntu if you like
<cipher_> hi
<elysion> hi! anyone here care to help me? was trying to upgrade kde from 4.2 to 4.3 using the following instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/install-kde-43-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904.html
<elysion> after the upgrade plasma failed to launch
<elysion> so i uninstalled the packages according to the uninstallation instructions on the same page
<elysion> that didn't quite help, so I removed libplasma3 and reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<soee> hi
<elysion> so now kde starts and works quite ok, but the global shortcuts don't work
<mau> hi !!! the cahannel in italian pleas,,,tnx.
<mau> please
<Kolia> !it |mau
<ubottu> mau: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<elysion> the global shortcuts settings in the system settings does not list a thing in the kde components
<mau> tnx..
<Fanfare> !it | mau
<ubottu> mau: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Fanfare> elysion: i dont have 9.04, but iirc staging is a bad repository!
<erghezi> i upgrade mykde to 4.4
<erghezi> Fanfare: but the klipper dont install
<elysion> Fanfare: which repository should i use then?
<erghezi> i  use " sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/klipper_4%3a4.3.90-0ubuntu~karmic1~ppa3_amd64.deb"
<erghezi> now dolphin and amarok dont work!
<mau> I need an  program to work with audio, mix, cut, add ... someone has some experience.
<Fanfare> elysion: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports has kde 4.3.2
<mau> for kubuntu kde
<Fanfare> mau: audacity (not kde) , ardour ( not kde)
<Fanfare> mau: squeeze  (is kde iirc)
<mau> tnx
<elysion> Fanfare: could you give the line I should put in sources.list?
<bo7amny> iam new to kde , i have kubuntu 9.10 and every time i start my laptop the wallet program stat up (even when i unstall ) , how can i mange start up application ?
<bo7amny> *how can i control start up application ?
<Fanfare> elysion: see the page, click on no karmic, then choose dist. version
<t13rteen> hey!
<bo7amny> brb
<Fanfare> mau: Sweep was the kde apps name :-)
<elysion> Fanfare: yeah, got it already. was just a bit of a pain with links :P
<Fanfare> elysion: yeah theyre hidden in favor to the new ppa:bla thing...
<elysion> funny that the guy who made the guide instructed to use the staging repo while on the page it says "DON'T USE"
<elysion> ...and would have probably been a good idea for me to check the facts before blindly upgrading
<Fanfare> :-) check what u install on your system!
<elysion> Fanfare: nah, just go windows-style :P
<erghezi> i upgrade to kde 4.4 . after restart, not i dont have desktop
<erghezi> some packages like kubuntu-desktop is blocked
<ilumi> sucks for you
<elysion> Fanfare: yay, by removing staging and re-upgrading I got 4.3 working :)
<elysion> thanks for the tip!
<ilumi> erghezi: do sudo apt-get remove kde
<ilumi> erghezi: reboot, then sudo apt-get install kde
<Fanfare> "DON'T USE"
<erghezi> ilumi: ok
<erghezi> ilumi: Package kde is not installed, so not removed
<ilumi> ok try instal kde
<erghezi> ilumi: Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kaddi> if I never use samba and don't share files with windows machines over network, can I just uninstall it? What would be the best way to remove it?
<erghezi> kaddi: the best way is compile new kernel and disable it:D
<llutz> kaddi: sudo aptitude purge samba
<ilumi> remove purge
<llutz> only "purge"
<ilumi> why?
<llutz> remove purge is senseless, purge includes remove
<kaddi> llutz: i removed the samba package but most packages like samba-common and so on remain installed
<llutz> kaddi: aptitude why samba-common
<kaddi> return smbclient installed
<ilumi> erghezi: try sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<erghezi> ilumi: this package is blocked!
<kaddi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<erghezi> ilumi:   dont install already!
<ilumi> erghezi: yeah but the old one might be still installed
<erghezi> ilumi: hmm , so let's me check it
<kaddi> llutz: sorry, forgot the name: It returns smbclient as installed. the description says command line SMB/CIFS client for unix. I don't suppose I need that if I don't use samba-shares? (i have no clue how that actually got onto my system)
<llutz> kaddi: try "sudo aptitude purge smbclient smbfs -s" and look what else would be removed   -s = simulate
<kaddi> llutz: apparently kubuntu-desktop depends on smbclient... I might not want to uninstall it then :p
<llutz> it's just a meta-package
<kaddi> so removing it would have no effects?
<llutz> kaddi: not really
<kaddi> one sec
<llutz> kaddi: just watch what is goimg to be removed and stop if in doubt
<kaddi> llutz: i don't totally understand what the output is telling me, switching the language and gonna post you the output.
<llutz> kaddi: try "LANG=C sudo aptitude purge smbclient smbfs -s"
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> http://pastebin.com/d6eb9588b
<kaddi> llutz: I just wanna be sure that kubuntu-desktop is all that is getting broken. :)
<llutz> kaddi: so it just removes smbclient and the meta-package
<BiosElement> kaddi: It looks fine to me.
<llutz> kubuntu-desktop:
<llutz>   Installed: (none)
<kaddi> k, great :) thanks
<llutz> kaddi: ^^ did it too :)
<llutz> but apparently kde still works fine here
<kaddi> lol, great. -.- now aptitude why samba-common returns wine and winbind. It didn't show them earlier
<llutz> kaddi: that's why you always should use minimal-cd and install what you really need instead of trying to strip down a (bloated) live-cd-install
<kaddi> llutz: I need and use wine frequently, I don't think it actually comes preinstalled... so I guess samba has to stay for now :s
<bo7amny> iam new to kde , i have kubuntu 9.10 and every time i start my laptop the wallet program stat up (even when i unstall it ) , how can i control start up applications ?
<BiosElement> bo7amny: If you removed the wallet package...it wouldn't startup. But you probably want to keep it for wifi/website passwords. Autostart is System Settings / Advanced / Autostart but you probably won't find wallet there.
<bo7amny> thank u very much
<giLL0r> another (insecure, not recommended) resolution: set wallet pass to nothing. it will open w/o asking for the password
<BiosElement> True. Worth noting though that for a laptop, it's a very very bad idea as if anyone steals your laptop, they'll have all your passwords
<giLL0r> True. Worth noting though that one should encrypt at least /home for a laptop, just in case it gets lost. ;)
<sravan_> Suppose if my friend's comp  is connected to my comp through  blue tooth or WiFi or some mechanism , How can I know the IP or MAC adress of HIS ( my friend's ) comp ???
<ilumi> sravan_: netstat might show the connection
<ilumi> and ip
<ilumi> actually im pretty sure it will
<faLUCE> (9.10) hi. I want to add a timer in the grub menu when booting. I don't find men.lst anymore. what should I modify?
<ma> sorry,,the name of the italian channel ?
<ilumi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ilumi> faLUCE: not sure about the timeout, but you can get into menu by pressing shift right when grub loads
<genii> faLUCE: GRUB_TIMEOUT=      line in /etc/default/grub   ... then run the sudo update-grub
<faLUCE> sorry, I'm using xubuntu
<genii> faLUCE: That method is desktop-agnostic
<faLUCE> then... I dunno: I don't have /etc/default/grub
<OxDeadC0de> faLUCE: do you have /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<OxDeadC0de> faLUCE: or /usr/etc/grub.d/00_header
<OxDeadC0de> in 00_header I have:set timeout=${GRUB_TIMEOUT}  (Which sets it to 5 when the grub.cfg is generated, ie: kernel upgrade etc)
<leo> hi, i am doing a security copy but i can not copy some windows ntfs files, some help?
<ilumi> cdwhats a security copy?
<leo> sorry i don't understand cdwhats
<ilumi> what's
<leo> that's a simply copy
<leo> from a hard drive to another one
<ilumi> whats the problem?
<leo> i have problems with the windows folder
<ilumi> you get errors or what?
<leo> when i moun the unit sda, and i am in 70 % I have problems
<leo> sometimes appear  retry retry all etc..
<leo> what is the best way to do a copy of a windows hard drive
<ilumi> so it copies it 70% and then it stops?
<anto_to> hello
<leo> sometimes
<ilumi> supsup
<anto_to> how for kubuntu help in italian?
<ilumi> are you copying a folder with files and folders in it?, are you using a command line? what command?
<ilumi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<leo> then i retry but i have problems i have to merge and then i have another time the same problem
<leo> i am using nautilus
<shadeslayer> aperson: ping
<aperson> shadeslayer, yessir?
<ilumi> leo: try using a command
<shadeslayer> aperson: i fixed the thing with the crashy desktop :P
<aperson> shadeslayer, howso?
<shadeslayer> aperson: i forgot to recompile my smooth tasks plasmoid,due to which the desktop kept crashing... i just read the bug report
<ilumi> leo: cp -R /home/hope/files/* /home/hope/backup
<ilumi> leo: change path to whatever you need
<ilumi> leo: paths
<ilumi> leo: there isnt any progress indication, so if copying lots of files it might apperar to be stuck
<ilumi> appear
<ilumi> and -R is for copying folders including folders and files within that folder
<ilumi> youdont need it for copying single files
<|apriori|> hi all
<ilumi> sup sup
<|apriori|> I got a problem with using debugging symbols to debug an application
<|apriori|> apparently the suplied debug symbols are incorrect.. in the output of gdb there is the following shown, which doesnt make any sense:
<shadeslayer> aperson: also from the kubuntu-devel ML :
<|apriori|> 0x00007ffff1faf48c in RubberBand::RubberBandStretcher::Impl::study (this=0xeba330, input=0x1d3f160, samples=16293, final=<value optimized out>) at src/StretcherImpl.cpp:782
<shadeslayer> I found that Fancy Tasks, STasks and Smooth Tasks can and will crash plasma
<|apriori|> 782     src/StretcherImpl.cpp: No such file or directory.
<shadeslayer> workspace.
<|apriori|>         in src/StretcherImpl.cpp
<ilumi> |apriori|: i think you need to have dev libs installed for all the apps involved in the crash to get good debug info
<|apriori|> I know.. but the problem is this specific error: "src/StrecherImpl.cpp" no such file or directory.
<|apriori|> in other words.. it doesnt find the respective source file in the debugging symbols
<cm> hi everybody how can i install songbird to my kubuntu
<ilumi> |apriori|: it's looking in the wrong dir i guess
<|apriori|> ilumi: actually gdb should be able to find it right away.. but it doesnt.
<cm> is there anybody wants to help mi
<cm> me
<|apriori|> ilumi: and usually.. you dont need to have the sources installed, too..
<ilumi> cm: check repos,  aptitude search songbird
<|apriori|> only dev, dbgsym and the actual library
<ilumi> |apriori|: dont know
<Phoenix_the_II> ok, i've got pulseaudio installed along with alsa, but i have like multiple sound cards in my system. and each time a new program opens i need to change it's output stream to the correct sound card
<genii> cm: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<Phoenix_the_II> is there a way to default this to the correct card?
<cm> i looked at them but i want to install latest version
<ilumi> cm: what version is in the repo?
<cm> 1.2, 1.4
<cm> but latest 2.0
<ilumi> cm you can do sudo apt-get build-dep songbird
<ilumi> cm: and then just compile the new version, if they have source
<genii> ilumi: They don't
<ilumi> cm: if not then just install the bin or whatever they have
<genii> cm: The link I gave you already shows how to install the latest with the script they provide
<cm> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<ilumi> the latest version on their site is 1.4.3
<cm> yes my mistake
<cm> here 1.4 have deb package
<cm> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<cm> but
<FloodBotK3> cm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cm> i cannot install that
<|apriori|> ilumi: solution, although not quite satisfactory: use command "directory" to point to the root dir of the respective sources. usually not needed, but apparently its the only solution here
<ilumi> cm: all you have to do is download , unizip and execute
<ilumi> cm: ./songbird
<cm> i cannot dl
<ilumi> cm: ?
<cm> firefox says
<cm> i don't know what type of link is this
<cm> http://www.getdeb.net/install/songbird
<cm> this is the link
<ilumi> cm: download from the official website
<cm> it tries to communicate with apt
<cm> but it doesnt work
<ilumi> i just got it and im running it
<cm> in official site
<ilumi> it's too easy
<cm> there is
<cm> ne
<cm> no
<cm> deb package
<FloodBotK3> cm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilumi> http://getsongbird.com/
<ilumi> you dont need a deb package
<cm> i tried it
<ilumi> and?
<cm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355625/
<cm> ilumi i paste the result
<ilumi> cm: ok so get it from repo, you said they have 1.4
<cm> not in repo
<cm> http://www.getdeb.net/install/songbird
<cm> in here
<cm> but i cannot dl from here firefox says : i don't how to open this link. i think this site tries to communicate with apt but it doesnt work with firefox nor konqueror
<genii> So save it then use dpkg -i on it
<ilumi> cm: hold on
<cm> i found
<cm> thanks for your help ilumi the link is http://skyzim.com/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=8 if you want to download too
<ilumi> cm: try from command apt-get install link
<ilumi> cm: or sudo apt-get install http://www.getdeb.net/install/songbird
<ilumi> cm: or if you already downloaded, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<cm> i install and dl but no chance it gives gstreamer error
<ilumi> maybe you dont have gstreamer installed
<cm> i am searching
<cm> but dep package says you have all dependencies
<cm> and install with no error
<ilumi> it might not be a dependency
<ilumi> or just do sudo apt-get install gstreamer
<ilumi> and see what you get
<ye> hai
<ilumi> hai
<genii> "lib64" indicates it wants 64 bit stuff. Does: uname -m     report i686 or x86_64 ?
<ye> anybody can help me for chinese input ubunty 9.10
<ye> anybody can help me for chinese input ubuntu 9.10
<ye> where can download it? i am new user. TQ ^.^
<cm> cm@scorpid:~/Ä°ndirilenler$ uname -m
<cm> x86_64
<cm> genii
<genii> cm: OK so lib64 is correct
<jorgen> hi
<jorgen> does anyone know a decent audio cd -> mp3 ripper for 9.10 ?
<cm> i worked it last
<cm> simply 64bit version doesn't work
<cm> you must use 32bit
<erghezi> i cant access to tty (Alt+Ctrl+F1-F6)
<jkaze> hi, I am trying to install Amarok 2.2.2 but I can't see it in the KPackageKit?!
<ilumi> jkaze: prob not there
<greyfox_> @jkaze Did you add the ppa repository for the new Amarok?
<jkaze> yes
<greyfox_> Then all you should need to do is a system update
<jkaze> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports thats what the news page said
<erghezi> i see black screen with blicker cursor in tty
<jkaze> It seem I'll go and download the source!
<jkaze> thank you guys
<greyfox_> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade should install amarok for you
<jkaze> I'll try that, thanks a lot
<greyfox_> erghezi are you using the livecd?  Ive had troubles with 9.10 not having tty with the live cds
<genii> erghezi: Might try in Konsole: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup                  what TTY to use is the 9th or 10th setting there, after keyboard,language, etc setups
<erghezi> genii: i am in kubuntu 9.10
<genii> (default should be /dev/tty[1-6]   )
<genii> erghezi: the console-setup works in all versions
<erghezi> genii: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-17-generic
<erghezi> genii: my kernel is 2.6.32.2
<genii> erghezi: Probably iterating it for all your kernels
<greyfox_> erghezi: 2.6.32 is 10.04 you using the beta?
<erghezi> genii: i compile it handy
<genii> erghezi: Thats why then
<erghezi> genii: until last night , tty was well
<ilumi> whats tty used for?
<greyfox_> ilumi: Its a command prompt
<genii> ilumi: X is usually only running on one TTY, the others normally wait there for a text login. They are handy to use for fixing X, also some prefer them to the graphical text console
<ilumi> so hows tty different from xterm and such?
<genii> ilumi:  xterm  is just an X interface to one
<ilumi> so tty is the main terminal like dos?
<genii> ilumi: You don't need any kind of graphical desktop to use a command-line console
<genii> ilumi: Basically
<ilumi> ok, thanks
<genii> ilumi: Although because linux is a true multitasking system, there are 6
<genii> (7 if you count the one X runs on)
<greyfox_> actually they are 63 if you look in your /dev
<ilumi> yeah but is sucks because when x hangs you cant switch to them
<greyfox_> depends on the hang
<greyfox_> if you have another computer and have ssh installed on the computer hanging sometimes you can still get in
<rethus> hava a clean kubuntu installation
<ilumi> yeah sometimes you can switch but blindly
<rethus> now i want to add firefox and choose firefox 3.5
<ilumi> when in gui how to switch to it?
<rethus> but there are many dependencys, or did i choose a wrong firefox package?
<rethus> one dependency is gnome-mount
<greyfox_> rethus: firefox is a GTK application and there are a bunch of programs that KDE doesnt come with needed to run it
<rethus> thats a bit strange ?!
<rethus> so this is all right?
<genii> rethus: It's normal, yes
<ilumi> rethus: you can just downlad and run as user, no need to install
<rethus> gnome-icon-theme and so on
<greyfox_> ilumi: ctrl + alt + [F1-F6]
<greyfox_> rethus: yeah should be fine
<rethus> k.
<rethus> have change today from suse 11.2 to kubuntu
<rethus> nwow configur my system
<ilumi> greyfox_: cool
<greyfox_> rethus: Nice to have you as a part of the Kubuntu community!
<rethus> thanx
<ilumi> rethus: lol , you used ms suse
<greyfox_> rethus: Having any other problems?
<ilumi> rethus: hows that microsoft os worked for you?
<rethus> now i have migrate my mails (seems to work). I search for a way to get a overview of all my used programms under suse, which i often use
<greyfox_> ive tried suse before works fine and has a large company and community backing it up
<rethus> like eclipse, knoda and so on.
<ilumi> greyfox_: and it's owned by microsoft :P
<greyfox_> tehtus: you can pin your most used programs to the start menu
<greyfox_> rethus:*
<greyfox_> Also since you are using KDE4 you can make a shortcut easily anywhere desktop taskbar etc...
<rethus> greyfox... i mean not to handle it if installed... i mean now for megrating to know which programms i had on my old partition.
<greyfox_> ahh
<rethus> greyfox: thanks, i'm familar with kde work many Years with it
<greyfox_> rethus: your looking for an automated way to install all the programs you used to have then?
<rethus> greyfox: no only a eyecandy overview to see whcih important programms i have to install
<rethus> what was the imap ssl-port ?
<rethus> 993 odr 939
<greyfox_> i think 993
<greyfox_> rethus: So why the switch from Suse?
<rethus> greyfox: i realy like fast config via yast... and suse is not bad (hey its linux ;) but i switch, cause ubuntu has a better updating-strategy, and ubuntu base on debian
<ilumi> and its not owned by microsoft
<greyfox_> Ive tried suse and others before and always reverted back to Kubuntu because of the package manager/deb packages
<ilumi> yeah the package manager is very nice
<greyfox_> I just wish Kubuntu would get as much attention as Ubuntu does.  It seems like we get kicked to the side everytime they some up with something new.  Then it takes a couple of releases for Kubuntu versions of Ubuntu made softwware to come out
<McHavok> hello.
<greyfox_> Hello
<McHavok> I have a problem with KpackageKit
<ilumi> it could, if the devs polished it out and make it faster
<greyfox_> Whats the trouble?
<McHavok> I'm opening paste page to copy it.
<McHavok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/355652/
<ilumi> try sudo apt-get -f install
<greyfox_> yeah open konsole and see what that tells you
<McHavok> Is there a way to fix it?
<rethus> greyfox_: can u tell me what shiretoko for a firefox-folk is?
<greyfox_> What version are you running? 9.10?
<rethus> 9.04
<McHavok> greyfox_?
<ilumi> McHavok: try sudo apt-get -f install
<greyfox_> rethus: shiretoko is just a Alpha for the new firefox
<rethus> ah, ok, but why is it installed. i only have choose firefox 3.5
<gorn> hello together.. i merged transcode (kubuntu 9.10) but there is no avimerge.. is avi merge out?
<greyfox_> rethus: where do you see that its installed? is it a package?
<rethus> kmenu > search
<rethus> i have choosed in kpackageKit only firefox 3.5 + nobinonly-0ubuntu
<rethus> but now there are 6 firefox-packages installed
<greyfox_> hmm ive only got regular firefox installed
<rethus> but where can i get it
<Bios> hey my k3b is not working
<greyfox_> firefox has source packages available let me look around a bit
<Bios> i get the problem Unable to open new session
<Bios> I m in the user group "burning" and "fuse"
<Bios> i also tried to run k3b with sudo ... but still no success
<rethus> greyfox_ have add the package firefox-webdeveloper too, but see no webdeveloper-plugin
<rethus> strange
<iconmefisto> I'm trying to set pulseaudio default sink in /etc/pulse/default.pa but it does not work on boot. I think it's because the default I want is on the local network, which does not connect until several seconds after login and wireless connection is active, so the default sink I want is not present when /etc/pulse/default.pa runs. Any ideas how I can get around this?
<genii> iconmefisto: Pulseaudio has a CLI ( reference page for it here: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/CLI ), one of it's commands includes set-default-sink . Conceivably you could do a post-up directive for wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<iconmefisto> genii: post-up directive? what would that look like?
<iconmefisto> genii: the pulseaudio cli command works when network is up, but I have no idea how to script the command in /etc/network/interfaces
<genii> iconmefisto: Under the main wlan0 stanza, in this case something like: post-up /usr/bin/pulseaudio set-default-sink  whatever
<genii> Apologies on lag, work, this is why I am for most part /away
<genii> iconmefisto: man interfaces         also gives several examples of usage
<iconmefisto> genii: ok, so just a line starting with "post-up" and following that, whatever command I want to be executed
<genii> iconmefisto: Basically, yes
<iconmefisto> thanks genii, seems like just what I need
<rethus> try to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10. got the message: if repository (Universe) not activated, some Packages would be deletet... like acl, gcc-4.3 and so on. How can i chack if this repo is activatet?
<rossem> rethus,are you using sinaptic?
<iconmefisto> rethus: alt-F2 and type: kdesudo software-properties-kde   then make sure universe is ticked
<rethus> kpackagekit
<iconmefisto> rethus: or in kpackagekit, settings, edit software sources (to get to the same dialog)
<rethus> iconmefisto: thanx. now i start my upgrade :D
<phoenixz> When will Kubuntu9.10 have a fix for the @W#$*(@#* intel driver? Right now I am on an older version of the intel driver, it works at least a little faster, but now I have crashes every 30 minutes..
<phoenixz> Maybe a bit if a dumb question here but.. If Linux wants to conquer the desktop, how come that in 2010 there still is not a normal working intel graphics driver?
<phoenixz> And anyway, GUI still heller slow.. be it a 1000% faster than intel's "latest and greatest", its still slow..
<newbie123abc> hi all
<phoenixz> newbie123abc: hi too
<newbie123abc> how can i put on kmix to control HDMI output?
<newbie123abc> phoenixz: ^
<phoenixz> newbie123abc: that I do not know, sorry
<newbie123abc> someone plz
<phoenixz> newbie123abc: patience please
<phoenixz> newbie123abc: We're all volounteers.. People will help you if they see you and if they know the answer..
<FreeNslaved> Hals audio broadcast just began on channel 12 over at Http://www.BoldVoices.TV if anyone wants to listen in on
<monbazin> hello
<happy_> hi
<markus_> moin
<markus_> when I try to install kdelibs-dev I get dependencies errors.
<markus_> kdelibs5-dev: Hängt ab: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.2) aber 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 soll installiert werden
<markus_> Hängt ab: libplasma3 (= 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.2) aber 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 soll installiert werden
<markus_> what can I do here?
<ikonia> markus_: chat
<ikonia> markus_: sorry, didn't see the rest of your question
<ikonia> markus_: what version of kubuntu are you using, do you have any ppa's enabled ?
<markus_> 9.10
<markus_> yes, have the backports enabled
<ikonia> markus_: 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 suggests you have another PPA enabled
<jmcantrell> anyone know if there's a way to set the desktop background image from the command line or a python script?
<bodom> hi there, i got a firewall issue.
<bodom> basically, I want to filter packets depending on ther gateway, but I can't figure how to
<ikonia> bodom: which firewall software are you using
<bodom> ikonia: iptables/netfilter? What else?
<ikonia> bodom: try #netfilter and #iptables then, they have solid guys in there
<bodom> ikonia: I'll try ty
<jhunold> Any tips why device notifier stopped showing usb devices ? And fat partitions start to mount automagically ?
<iconmefisto> jhunold: you may have an updated device notifier with new options. right-click the icon, device notifier settings and see what's there
<inteliwasp> how can i reset the mistakes i made in nvidia-settings from the console?
<jhunold> yes, i checked those via system settings. the strange thing is that my vfat partition gets mounted and nothing shows up in device notifier nor gets mounted.
<ilumi> maybe it's not fat?
<ilumi> wow, no one is having problems, amazing
<iconmefisto> this channel is just too effective
<jce0694> how would i know if the drivers are installed for my graphics card?
<genii> iconmefisto: Did you get your pulseaudio sink situation sorted out?
<fujimitsu> jce0694: look in kickoff>applications>system>hardware drivers
<iconmefisto> genii: I did, but not with /etc/network/interfaces. my wireless interface isn't in there, and couldn't figure out why or how it is configured, so I just added an autostart script in systemsettings to do the command I need after "sleep 30"
<greyfox_> iconmefisto: to check if hardware acceleration is working run glxgears (you might need to install mesa-utils)
<iconmefisto> greyfox_: was that meant for someone else?
<greyfox_> iconmefisto: if hardware acceleration is not working your cpu will max out
<greyfox_> yeah sorry
<greyfox_> meant: jce0694
<jce0694> that's what's strange though... i've been to that menu and the only window that comes up when i click on hardware drivers is my broadom STA wireless drivers (says activated and currently in use) but says nothing about all the other drivers on my laptop... strange
<greyfox_> jce0694: try running glxgears and see what you get for fps
<smellynoser> Hi, my processor is 2ghz, but it's running at 1200mhz. Is that normal for a desktop PC?
<greyfox_> smellynoser: what kind of processor do you have?
<eeos> is it possible to set vlc as the application that is called to open dvds instead of dragon player?
<greyfox_> smellynoser: lots of newer CPUs reduce their speed when not being used to save power/heat
<smellynoser> greyfox_: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        E1400  @ 2.00GHz
<smellynoser> greyfox_: Is that not an OS setting? Can I not turn it off?
<iconmefisto> jce0694: what does jockey-text -C say?
<fujimitsu> jce0694: some intel integrated graphics drivers wont show up in hardware drivers list..
<greyfox_> smellynoser: when you use an application that needs the speed it automatically throttles up to full speed you shouldn't need to turn it off
<jce0694> greyfox_: i ran glxgears but it doesn't say what the fps is... how do i find out the fps?
<greyfox_> jce0694: sorry run it from konsole it outputs fps there
<devilsadvocate> smellynoser, if you want to disable cpu scaling you need to set your power profile to "performance"
<smellynoser> devilsadvocate: Thanks :)
<smellynoser> greyfox_: Thanks :)
<devilsadvocate> smellynoser, it should'nt be necessary to do that, though, unless you really think you have speed issues. for the most part cpu clocks just get wasted as heat
<jce0694> greyfox_: i ran from konsole but still no fps.. is it supposed to shop in the actual windows w/ the gears spinning?
<jce0694> oh... i see it now
<greyfox_> jce0694 : whats the fps?
 * Idzme tweets: testing from irc client
<jce0694> greyfox_: wait...i  see it in the konsole, took a bit... says 28.5 when i make it full screen
<markus_> I removed all repos I added by hand and did apt-get update and then upgrade. But I still get the same error. Is it possible to downgrade packages like this?
<greyfox_> jce0694 : if the gears spin smoothly and have a high FPS then you have hardware acceleration and your drivers are working.  If they are choppy you are using your CPU to render them
 * Idzme tweets: great this works fine, tweeting from #Xchat now ;-)
<greyfox_> jce0694 : just leave it at the normal size
<jce0694> greyfox_: is 28.5 a decent frame rate... seems really slow for such a simple animation
<jce0694> greyfox_: it's like 302 fps when i leave in small window  what do u think... are the drivers for my gfx card installed?
<greyfox_> 28 is kinda slow i get 500+ on full screen with an ATI x1300
<phoenixz> When will kubuntu have a GOOD working intel GFX driver? Its really not nice to be running the latest and best OS in the world only to find that its at crawling speed due to a crapped up Intel graphics driver..  We're in 2010 now, can this really be happening?
<greyfox_> jce0694 : what kinf of gfx card do you have?
<tomas_> :)
<jce0694> is there a quick way to find out... i know it's not an onboard gfx card though... i will have to log out and into windows xp to find out unless u know a way i can see this in kubuntu
<iconmefisto> what does glxinfo | grep direct   say?
<greyfox_> jce0694 : in konsole run "lspci | grep VGA" (no quotes)
<greyfox_> jce0694 : thats a vertical bar not a L or i
<jce0694> RS690M Radeon X1200 series
<ekiflay> anyone with vmware's mks knowledge?
<greyfox_> i have a x1300 and i get 6000+ fps with normal sized glxgears your driver is not working
<iconmefisto> jce0694: if you do: glxinfo | grep direct   does it give you "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<fujimitsu> i bet he doesnt have the ati driver installed
<greyfox_> x1200 should be open source drive anyways
<greyfox_> strange that its not working.  What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<jce0694> iconmefisto: it says direct rendering is enabled
<greyfox_> then your driver is working
<jce0694> i also have some slight artifacting problems when i try and enable desktop effects from the KDE control module
<jce0694> greyfox_: but why such a slow frame rate?  how come some people with an X1300 get much faster fps on gxgears
<greyfox_> mine is a dedicated card yours being integrated might be much slower
<greyfox_> plus yours most likely uses your RAM for gfx memory instead of having its own faster gfx ram
<jce0694> greyfox_: i'm using 9.04...i would upgrade to 9.10 but i heard every upgrade runs risk of problems so i'm trying to upgrade at least every other new version that comes out
<greyfox_> good plan to wait for 10.04 since its a LTS version
<jce0694> greyfox_: the x1200 is a seperate hardware device i believe (not onboard gfx)
<Daughain> greyfox_: If the X1200 is on a laptop, it is integrated, I have one as well.
<jce0694> can i get a few others to chime in here?  what fps do you get when you run glxgears in FULL SCREEN?
<iconmefisto> jce0694: 530 frames in 5.0 seconds, I have X1200 too
<jce0694> so apparently i don't have the drivers installed i guess... can i just go to the radeon website and download them?
<markus_> ikonia: I removed all repos I added by hand and did apt-get update and then upgrade. But I still get the same error. Is it possible to downgrade packages like this?
<fujimitsu> what the make of your laptop, jce0694
<ilumi> jce0694: 237fps full screen
<snarkster> wondering if anyone has tried to access the motorola Q from kubunut
<snarkster> kubunutu
<snarkster> I have it connected to my laptop via usb and it doesnt show up in device screen
<iconmefisto> snarkster: if it has a memory card and that is what you expect to see in device notifier, check phone USB settings
<snarkster> ok
<iconmefisto> snarkster: my motorola is set to "Default Connection: Memory Card"
<fujimitsu> snarkster: kubuntu .. valiant effort there..
<ekiflay> snaker install moto4lin
<ekiflay> that will enable you to connect to your motorola phone
<iconmefisto> ekiflay: have you ever used moto4lin? it doesn't always work for all phone models
<ekiflay> yes
<snarkster> ekiflay thank you
<rethus> does the 64bit version support same software like the 32bit software for kubuntu?
<ekiflay> all you need is to set the device type
<ekiflay> for the two modes
<ekiflay> you wellcome snarkster
<Daughain> rethus: I havent run across anything it doesnt support.
<rethus> daughain: i didn't understand.
<rethus> can u explain your answer?
<rethus> or spell it in other way
<Daughain> rethus:  I run 64 bit ubuntu, and kave not found anything 32 bit supports that 64 doesnt.
<dimas> hi
<dimas> who know what i shoud to turno on the button of wireles
<dimas> ?
<iconmefisto> what button?
<rethus> what is with java, flashplayer or skype?
<rethus> daughain
<rethus> is it usable to install xubuntu 9.10 and switch than to kubuntu, or better download whole kubuntu 9.10 and install it direktly
<rethus> ?
<jce0694> sorry i was afk... it's a dell d631
<iconmefisto> rethus: you can install kubuntu-desktop and have both xfce and kde
<iconmefisto> rethus: but I guess it's tidier to reinstall with kubuntu CD if you're sure you want kubuntu and not xubuntu
<rethus> i have a xubuntu cd here on my table, but have to download kubuntu
<rethus> so is it better to download kubuntu or should i install xubuntu and switch than to kubuntu?
<rethus> cause i have only 3mbit DSL
<rethus> need 30 Mintutes to download kubuntu-cd
<Guest96437> hey all. I have a question and I'm not exactly sure where I should ask this. It has to do with a Mono project created in MonoDevelop which errors when I try and create a deb using debuild
<zintus> kubuntu 9.10 etc
<zintus> no one?
<zintus> tried different xorg.conf varinats and xbindkeys
<zintus> x server didn't even started with xbindkeys -_-
<ilumi> zintus: many links on google for configuring that mouse
<zintus> tried sections to xorg and xbindkeys
<zintus> no one worked
<zintus>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is right config to edit?
<ilumi> zintus: some info here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<ilumi> zintus: search for MX510
<ilumi> i mean 518
<zintus> first i have no section "InputDevice" at all
<zintus> is it ok?
<ilumi> make it
<genii> zintus: Add whatever sections you need, just make sure they are complete
<zintus> ok, will try it
<zintus> thx for help ^_^
<zintus> next question: why my X server didn't woke up after adding xbindkeys to autostart ?
<ilumi> try restart
<zintus> tried two or three times
<zintus> black screen in place of cool kde icons appreaing
<zintus> and stuck keyboard in rescue mode
<zintus> removed only with "single" option to normal mode
<zintus> i have no idea about it purpose)
<ilumi> zintus: there are more advanced configs for that mouse, but dont know if they will work for ubuntu, you have to try and test
<zintus> ok, will do
<zintus> and how X server worked without mouse section at all?
<iconmefisto> it should work with no xorg.conf
<zintus> and how it does?
<iconmefisto> zintus: X autoconfigures itself these days
<zintus> why then it hangs if xorg.conf is corrupted?
<iconmefisto> but you can still make your own xorg.conf and it should override those settings
<iconmefisto> zintus: so X does not start?
<zintus> started after xbindkeys removal
<zintus> i have instructions now and config for my mouse, will try)
<zintus> thx for help again)
#kubuntu 2010-01-13
<ehc> how can I turn on/off the on screen display connected to turning volume up or down?
<ilumi> ehc?
<ehc> ilumi: yes?
<ilumi> maybe ecs?
<ehc> ilumi: should the be visible as a process under system activity?
<ehc> ilumi: ecs? i'm googling "kde ecs" and not finding much info. does it have a web page or longer name?
<ilumi> no meant escapte key
<ilumi> but look for process that has osd in it
<ilumi> escape
<kosmos> privet
<ilumi> privet tovarish
<NotWired> anyone know how well (or badly) kubuntu runs on the new lenovo edge laptop?
<jce0694> anyone have an x1200 radeon gfx card... i have one and can't find the drivers
<hexorg> Hey, when I boot the cd (kubuntu 9.10) I get the menu, but when I press "Install Kubuntu" it freezes, then unfreezes in a minute or so, but nothing happens...
<iconmefisto> jce0694: it should just install and work
<jce0694> iconmefisto: u mean when i install kubuntu os it should have already installed the drivers for the gfx card?
<iconmefisto> jce0694: exactly
<jce0694> iconmefisto: but why the slow frame rate for glxgears? everybody has way faster fps
<iconmefisto> if you do apt-cache search radeon, you'll find xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon which should be installed
<iconmefisto> ctrl-esc and see if there are any processes that are hogging resources
<jce0694> there's no way to check with gui's... i'm not really good with konsole yet
<iconmefisto> you can search for "radeon" in kpackagekit. that should show the same packages
<jce0694> iconmefisto: you're a bit too far ahead of me... i don't know where kpackagekit is
<jce0694> iconmefisto: or what it is
<Daughain> ubuntu 9.10 has the x1200 driver as native.
<NotWired> jce0694: just type it in the search window
<iconmefisto> systemsettings, add/remove software, or just alt-F2 and type kpackagekit
<jce0694> Daughain: native... that means it automatically supports the gfx card?
<Daughain> jce0694: yes.
<Daughain> ubuntu 9.10, not 9.04
<Daughain> an I dont know about kubuntu.
<maco> low level things like drivers are the same between ubuntu and kubuntu
<maco> default apps are the difference
<Daughain> Maco thanks/
<jce0694> iconmefisto: ok thanks guys... i think it's installed...
<iconmefisto> jce0694: this is what kpackagekit shows is installed on mine (searching for "radeon"): http://imagebin.ca/view/rmwDq4J.html
<jce0694> iconmefisto: ok... mine looks similar... i have another question about installing software and removing it
<jce0694> iconmefisto: how come when i open kpackagekit and look at software management i don't see all programs that i have installed... specifically i installed matlab a while back and want to remove it but it does not show up as an installed program
<iconmefisto> did you install it manually? or through kpackagekit or apt-get install ... ?
<jce0694> iconmefisto: i did not install the software through kpackage or apt-get
<jce0694> iconmefisto: i guess that is why it does not show up huh?
<iconmefisto> probably
<iconmefisto> how did you install it? there's probably an uninstall that came with the download (if you downloaded it from somewhere)
<jce0694> i installed the software to the wrong directory... since i didn't install through kpackage or apt-get would i just delete the directory and all sub directories manually to "uninstall" it?
<iconmefisto> jce0694: I don't know what matlab is or what it does, so I don't really know. if you delete the directory, you'll remove the files, but the install may have changed some system settings too.
<jce0694> iconmefisto: matlab is a psuedo type of programming language for computations but without all the heavy syntax... similar to mathematica or maple (u may have heard of those)
<iconmefisto> did you run a script to install it? or just unpack an archive and nothing more?
<jce0694> a script installed it i think
<iconmefisto> is there a readme file? if so, it may explain how to uninstall
<jce0694> iconmefisto: illsearch for one... do most programs have an uninstall script/executable thingie
<iconmefisto> jce0694: usually yes, if there is an install script
<jce0694> iconmefisto: ok... i'll poke around and see what i find
<thelinuxexperime> is there a way to tell MonoDevelop to generate a make file for a .desktop file? I'm running into problems creating a .deb because it doesn't know what to do with the .desktop
<elamraouy> hi evreybody
<ilumi> supsup
<elamraouy> j'ai un probleme je peux le poser?
<ilumi> french?
<crimsun> thelinuxexperime: I don't know MD well, but you could always create/modify the appropriate debian/foo.install
<elamraouy> ok j'ai installé le bureau kde sous ubuntu gnome ,c marche bien mais au demarrage de grub ca plante
<elamraouy> je dois choisir un autre kernel pour que ca marche
<thelinuxexperime> crimsun: the weird thing is when I ran dh_make it didn't create a .install file
<crimsun> thelinuxexperime: it shouldn't.
<thelinuxexperime> crimsun: oh. haha sorry I am very new to this, actually very new to Linux in general
<thelinuxexperime> crimsun: is there a web resource I can look at to find the format of a .install file?
<crimsun> thelinuxexperime: man 1 dh_install
<crimsun> thelinuxexperime: or, search for "man dh_install"
<jce0694> anybody know about the lmdown command...i'm trying to uninstall matlab from my laptop and it says to use this command (http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/en/data/1-17VR3/index.html?solution=1-17VR3)
<alien64> hi , i tried installing kubuntu 9.10 on my tower machine but the installer could see my partitions. I have that drive set for cable select should i just make it master?
<thelinuxexperime> crimsun: :P thanks
<alien64> could mot see
<alien64> it has Sabayon on it atm woou like to put kubuntu on it instead
<nathan__> Just installed proprietary graphics driver for ati and it says it is activated but not in use how do I fix this problem?
<genii> nathan__: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Now_you.27ll_have_to_edit_your_xorg.conf
<genii> nathan__: applies to 9.10 or other as well
<nathan__> genii: I am using karmic
<genii> nathan__: See my second remark. 9.10 is karmic
<alien64> genii: any help for me?
<genii> alien64: Hardware wise it's best to set both drives on an IDE cable to "cable select" and then put the master on the end of the ribbon
<alien64> only the one drive
<alien64> not 2 in the machine
<PengytheDuckwin> Hello, is there a way to force Kubuntu to use my HDMI as sound output and not my sound card?
<alien64> the installer doesnt see it at all
<nathan__> genii: Does this apply even if I installed the driver through hardware drivers
<genii> alien64: Then end of the ribbon if it has space on the ribbon for 2 drives, either cable-select or master jumpers usually although some drives require all jumpers removed in this config
<crimsun> PengytheDuckwin: choose it as the preferred output device in Phonon
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: I know I sound very noobish like this, but the command phonon only brings me to choose the sound deinterlacer.
<rubisco> moohaww hawww...welbekomen, yo!!!
<rubisco> anyone know where I get an illegal copy of kubuntu?
<PengytheDuckwin> ...
<PengytheDuckwin> uh, no actually
<rubisco> hehe
<crimsun> PengytheDuckwin: System Settings > Multimedia
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: changing it there doesn't do anything, even though the "test" function works perfectly
<crimsun> PengytheDuckwin: for which apps?
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: no sound works on any app, because I think it's directiing to my sound card for some reason, though the HDMI is top on my preferred list.
<crimsun> PengytheDuckwin: does speaker-test work after you've configured Phonon?
<crimsun> e.g., speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav
<PengytheDuckwin> <crimsun> :~$ speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav
<PengytheDuckwin> speaker-test 1.0.20
<PengytheDuckwin> Playback device is default
<PengytheDuckwin> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 2 channels
<PengytheDuckwin> WAV file(s)
<FloodBotK3> PengytheDuckwin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PengytheDuckwin> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<PengytheDuckwin> whoops
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: phonon's testing works, though
<crimsun> PengytheDuckwin: does restarting the desired audio app(s) suffice?
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: you mean closing and reopening? no, but I might have to restart X.
<crimsun> that would be silly, but...ok
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: I know, but I've tried everything else already, unless I take out my sound card completely.
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: well what do you know, it actually worked!
<crimsun> sounds like a bug in Phonon, then
<PengytheDuckwin> crimsun: nevermind, apparently the boot-up sound only worked, not flash video
<jmbecker> hello]
<jmbecker> hello
<ilumi> supsup
<jmbecker> hi
<gkffjcs> Hey all, how do I change my clock, my computer says it's 2:59pm, when my localtime is actually 8:59pm
<genii> gkffjcs: rightclick on clock, "Adjust Date and Time" option
<gkffjcs> Flash has no sound.
<gkffjcs> I can use other things, and the system has sound, but not flash
<twobits> forgive me for a perhaps noobish questions, but is there anyway to make amarok just play a file when I click on it from the right sidebar instead of adding it to a playlist?
<e_t_> twobits: not that I know of. When I want to play just a single song, I usually use vlc or smplayer. Amarok will allow you to replace the current playlist with one song, though.
<twobits> e_t_: ah, thanks
<Daughain> Anyone good with tftp awake?
<nirjhor> hi
<nirjhor> good morning everybody
<nirjhor> anybody here?
<ggkgkgklgk> hey huys
<ggkgkgklgk> *guys
<ggkgkgklgk> just installed 9.04, went fine, ati 9.12 went fine
<ggkgkgklgk> compiz+emerald install went fine
<ggkgkgklgk> then I downloaded and installed kubuntu's recommended updates
<ggkgkgklgk> and now I have no window borders when using compiz
<ggkgkgklgk> any help?
<e_t_> if you switch back to kwin, do the borders come back?
<ggkgkgklgk> yeah
<ggkgkgklgk> tried removing compiz, emerald, and fusion icon
<ggkgkgklgk> and then reinstalling
<ggkgkgklgk> to no avail
<ggkgkgklgk> same problem
<ggkgkgklgk> only happened after updating
<e_t_> try entering this command: ps ax | egrep '(decorator|emerald)'
<ggkgkgklgk> tried it and then switched to compiz, same
<ggkgkgklgk> should I switch to compiz then try it?
<e_t_> yes
<ggkgkgklgk> nope
<ggkgkgklgk> same thing
<e_t_> what output do you get from the command?
<ggkgkgklgk> 4944 ?        S      0:01 emerald --replace
<ggkgkgklgk>  6260 pts/2    S+     0:00 egrep (decorator|emerald)
<e_t_> did you install compiz-kde?
<ggkgkgklgk> think so- here's the command I used
<ggkgkgklgk> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager emerald
<ggkgkgklgk> and I got the fusion icon from the package manager
<ggkgkgklgk> it worked just fine through a few restarts, and I didn't make any changes to it before installing the updates
<ggkgkgklgk> then after update restart it wouldn't work
<e_t_> Run the compiz settings manager and make sure window decoration is enabled.
<ggkgkgklgk> it is
<e_t_> does anything happen if you run "emerald --replace"?
<porki>  I got a problem when I booted ubuntu 9.10 pc http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhnuqe.jpg
<ggkgkgklgk> no
<ggkgkgklgk> but this is weird
<ggkgkgklgk> it must have something to do with one of the plugins I was using
<ggkgkgklgk> I restored everything to default and started compiz and I have borders back
<ggkgkgklgk> hmmm
<e_t_> I guess then, you should activate your plugins one at a time to find the offending one. (Or just be happy it worked and move on ;)
<ggkgkgklgk> weird
<ggkgkgklgk> wish that had occurred to me sooner
<ggkgkgklgk> thanks anyway et
<porki> I got a problem when I booted ubuntu 9.10 pc http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhnuqe.jpg
<ggkgkgklgk> :)
<e_t_> porki: can you describe what the problem is?
<porki> please see the ss - http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhnuqe.jpg
<porki> when i boot the pc the graphics stopped working
<e_t_> So they worked before, you rebooted, and now they don't work?
<porki> yes
<e_t_> did you do any updates?
<porki> nope
<werfact> look at your xorg conf
<werfact> see if its loading the nvidia driver
<porki> how to look the xorg.conf ?
<werfact> open it with kate
<werfact> or any text editor
<Daughain> Any help for tftp issues?
<e_t_> porki: have you ever used the terminal before?
<porki> yes
<porki> I opened the xorg.conf
<werfact> it should tell you what driver its loading
<porki> it seems that its not loading - http://pastebin.com/d69a1c3fc
<werfact> yeah its not loading nvidia
<werfact> you need to reconfigure the xserver, but i dont know how because they got rid of the old command
<e_t_> try "sudo dpkg --configure xserver-xorg"
<werfact> or Xorg -configure
<e_t_> that might not work while X is running
<porki> when I restarted the pc then i got message that kernel not loaded and to restart x server
<crimsun> (porki: I was addressing you in the other channel)
<werfact> porki: what dod you do?
<porki> ?
<werfact> did
<porki> brb, power cut :-(
<petsounds> hi. what package i should install to get a minimal installation of kubuntu on top of ubuntu, i mean just kde. thanks
<titan_ark> petsounds: someone had suggested kde-core
<titan_ark> but it dint work for me
<titan_ark> petsounds: you could try
<petsounds> titan_ark, thanks. but no thanks, if it's doesn't work for you, it doesn't work for me either :)
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> you could try googling abt it
<titan_ark> i just decided to install kubuntu :P
<genii> !info kde-minimal
<ubottu> kde-minimal (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment, minimal applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:50ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
 * genii sips
<petsounds> genii, merci beaucoup ;)
<titan_ark> genii: why werent you in the room on that fateful day :P
<genii> It was probably around this hour. I'm not normally around now
<petsounds> oh and one more question, i add the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta and do i get kde 4.4 rc1 if i install kde-minimal?
<genii> Sorry, don't know :) Probably
<petsounds> ok, thanks anyway
<petsounds> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<david___> geez lots of davids
<franxavior> hi there
<franxavior> i was wondering how to change the "preview" thing when your cursor if over a desktop item
<franxavior> so it doesnt show up
<franxavior> ?
<Daughain> franxavior: Dig through system settings?? =)
<franxavior> Daughain: im trying!
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> any1 there??
<Tm_T> ubuntu: usually here's someone
<titan_ark> damn, mic is not working again
<titan_ark> what crap :(
<genii> franxavior: Click on the wrench on the side of the "Desktop Folder" Choose Display ... uncheck Previews box
<Daughain> titan_ark: Hopw'd ya lose it this time?? :P
<titan_ark> Daughain: i have no clue
<titan_ark> probably the kernel upday xjjk suggested
<Daughain> titan_ark: LOL, though I do understand. I'm still trying to get this damn istall done. =(
<titan_ark> i wonder why linux needs to be so hard on somone who really wants to get it :P
<xjjk> sorry, what's up?
<titan_ark> xjjk: hey :) nm
<titan_ark> microphone not working!
<xjjk> hrm
<xjjk> not working, meaning, you're getting an in-use error?
<titan_ark> well i was trying skype and no voice :(
<xjjk> does anything not skype work
<xjjk> skype is a flaming piece of #$%
<Daughain> sype seems ot have a few issues....
<titan_ark> it was working reasonably (read: with lot of noise) before
<titan_ark> need to install a voice recorder tool to check
<titan_ark> i think there is no default tool, right?
<xjjk> no clue
<xjjk> I never use my microphone...
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<titan_ark> i need to, to speak to folks back home
<titan_ark> damn, bad day for it to stop working
<Daughain> titan_ark:  You using the biult in mic on the laptop?
<titan_ark> already aheving a bad day
<titan_ark> Daughain: tried both, the built in mic array and my headphones
<Daughain> titan_ark: Neither working, I take it?
<titan_ark> yeah
<Daughain> You try changing hardware in alsa?
<titan_ark> the damn thing was working until yesterday x(
<titan_ark> Daughain: yeah tried almost all combinations
<titan_ark> actually the options seem to have reduced from what they were before
<Daughain> Well....sitting.
<Daughain> I get to see a preveiew of what is ahead of me......And, I'm using BT, not hardwire... =)
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> any suggestions for a voice recording tool?
<Daughain> And, whats the liklihood kde will make it easier??=)
<titan_ark> ubuntu has a default one
<genii> !info qarecord
<ubottu> qarecord (source: qarecord): audio recording tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 51 kB, installed size 220 kB
<Daughain> 9.10 changed a lot of BT reosaurces and stuff...Irritatig, but true.
<Daughain> Already started looking into it. =(
<Daughain> rww All I have is a /etc/inetd.conf
<Daughain> Oops.
<titan_ark> any idea how i can check the latest version of alsa and if i have got it right?
<titan_ark> hmmm
<Daughain> Me? No clue. =(
<titan_ark> genii: i installed qarecord, but cant find it
<titan_ark> Daughain: =) np, thx
<Daughain> !als
<Daughain> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> titan_ark: Kmenu...Multimedia
<genii> Where Dragonplayer, K3B, KMix are
<titan_ark> genii: hmm got it
<titan_ark> installed audacity
<titan_ark> all i get is noise
<titan_ark> Daughain: woki, shall chk that
<titan_ark> Step #1: Open the pulseaudio record meter (pavumeter --record)
<titan_ark> and this itself fails
<titan_ark> x(
<genii> titan_ark: Is Mic or Front Mic unmuted in kmix?
<titan_ark> kmix does not even seem to start
<titan_ark> i start it and i can see the tab in the panel below and then it goes away
<titan_ark> same is the case with pulse audio device chooser
<titan_ark> genii: pulseaudio volume control shows no input devices!
<genii> titan_ark: No idea, offhand
<titan_ark> genii: sigh :(
<alvin> In KDE 4.4 RC1, where can the Akonadi Settings be found?
<Tm_T> alvin: systemsettings -> advanced tab -> Akonadi settings
<alvin> Tm T: That was the case in KDE 4.3.x, but it isn't there anymore in 4.4 RC1
<Daughain> titan_ark: That sound slike bad install or missing dependencies.....????
<Tm_T> alvin: if not, you don't have it properly installed
<genii> alvin: Start up akonadi tray, rightclick on it
<genii> Tm_T: Yes, they do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362487
<Tm_T> genii: oh? thanks
<genii> np
<titan_ark> Daughain: i dont understand
<titan_ark> Daughain: are you suggesting i reinstall something? alsa?
<alvin> Oh, break akonadi? What morons are we?
<Tm_T> genii: shame on me, as I cannot use those packages I don't know how they are if they differ from my system ):
<alvin> What if you need to add another calendar source, or an addressbook? (ok, there is a way)
<Daughain> titan_ark: It sound slike kmix is not fully starting, and my guess as to why would be bad install, or bad(missing) dependencies.....Just throwi9ng a thought out there, nothing more.
<titan_ark> Daughain: okay so il prolly try reinstalling em
<alvin> They are 'advanced' settings. Can we have an extra tab in system settings 'super advanced settings'?
<titan_ark> Daughain: it says its in the newest version. how do i reinstall?
<Daughain> titan_ark:  I dunno, I was just throwing it out there hoping one of the bog brains would have something more useful to say.
<titan_ark> Daughain: hmm k thx :)
<titan_ark> need to check how to re install a package
<genii> sudo apt-get install --reinstall something
<genii> titan_ark: Did you do stuff with alsa earlier like asoundconf or something?
<titan_ark> genii: nope i just did a kernel update yesterday
<titan_ark> a "vanilla" kernel
<Daughain> Oi, this install thing is getting hairy.
<genii> titan_ark: What soundcard you have?
<titan_ark> Daughain:?
<titan_ark> genii: its an intel HDA something
<Daughain> Sup?
<titan_ark> how do i get the exact info?
<titan_ark> some grep command :P
<genii> titan_ark: lspci | grep Audio
<titan_ark> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<genii> If on a previous kernel you followed the !intelhda instructions and it worked then, you need to do those after every kernel update
<titan_ark> reinstalled kmix, and of no use
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> eg
<titan_ark> genii: i dint do nothing the first time, it just worked fine after the alsa install
<Daughain> titan_ark:  I appreciate you trust I have a clue, but I really dont. =) I just try.
<titan_ark> Daughain: :D okay
<titan_ark> genii: prolly cos its a vanilla kernel, it just does not include something that was there in the previous kernel i was using
<Daughain> titan_ark:  I know a bunch of these ommands, but, not lkie genii  or some of the others, who can rattle em off. I'm ucky if I can remember then when *I* need them.=)
<titan_ark> lol
<genii> titan_ark: Does: lsmod| grep snd_hda_intel                       show that module is loaded?
<titan_ark> at least u can, i only remember a small part
<genii> I would suspect kmix, pulse etc work right and don't need any reinstall but that they just can't find what to use if it's driver isn't loaded
<titan_ark> this is what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/355939/
<titan_ark> cant make sense out of it
<genii> titan_ark: It means the driver IS loaded
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> which line told you that?
<xjjk> titan_ark: how new is the laptop
<titan_ark> i bought it in august'
<xjjk> new enough... do you know if the driver is just plain buggy
<xjjk> my laptop, for example, would lose sound whenever coming back from suspend
<Daughain> WHOOT!!!!
<genii> titan_ark: All of them :) But mostly: snd_hda_intel          26287  5
<xjjk> it was fixed in ALSA's development trunk
<xjjk> but it took almost a year for it to show up in Ubuntu
<titan_ark> xjjk: hmmm i just booted into kubuntu now, dint get hibernate!
<titan_ark> genii: ah okay
<xjjk> titan_ark: so, yeh, odd bugs here and there
<titan_ark> xjjk: ah okay
<titan_ark> well, even when i was using it in the previous kernel, the audio recording was very very noisy
<titan_ark> but just a day earlier when i was using Ubuntu karmic, i was able to set it to crystal clear recording
<xjjk> titan_ark: yeh... that's the fun part about kernel development
<titan_ark> and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop screwed it up :P
<xjjk> latest alsa fixes, for example, won't be in the latest kernel
<xjjk> because alsa develops their stuff separately
<titan_ark> hmm okay
<xjjk> it takes X weeks/months for the latest alsa stuff to become part of the kernel
<xjjk> and then X weeks/months for distributions to start using that kernel
<titan_ark> phew
<xjjk> titan_ark: you can download the alsa drivers separately and compile them
<titan_ark> i actually noticed that the options in alsa are far lesser in the kde than in ubuntu
<titan_ark> and after last nights kernel update, some recording options have reduced
<titan_ark> xjjk: how could i do that
<titan_ark> ?
<titan_ark> i have no clue
<xjjk> titan_ark: mmm, have you fiddled with everything else
<titan_ark> i would appreciate it if you could run me through the steps
<titan_ark> xjjk: i guess o
<titan_ark> o == so
<xjjk> I'll take your word for it, I've never had serious sound problems
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> the audio o/p works perfectly
<titan_ark> its the mic recording that is causing all the trouble
<xjjk> titan_ark: does the mic work fine in windows?
<genii> titan_ark: I used on Jaunty the !intelhda instructions. Right now I use Jaunty and am testing Lucid, so have no Karmic install, etc where it might have odd issues. Exact same hardware on my box as yours
<titan_ark> yes, crystal clear. in fact a few days back i was using Ubuntu and i could configure it in that too
<xjjk> just wondering, do you have an option called "mic gain"
<xjjk> and that's turned OFF, right?
<titan_ark> xjjk: where exactly do you want me to check that?
<titan_ark> alsamixer in terminal?
<titan_ark> genii: okay
<xjjk> titan_ark: kmix, alsamixer, etc
<titan_ark> xjjk: kmix just doesnt seem to come up
<titan_ark> everytime i start it, i can see its tab open and close that is all
<xjjk> titan_ark: check the status area of your plasma dock
<titan_ark> sorry?
<xjjk> titan_ark: er, notification area
<xjjk> whatever they're calling it now
<xjjk> the thing in the lower right of your screen
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> would you like a screenshot/
<xjjk> hrm, no, it should be obvious
<xjjk> open a terminal, and run kmix --nofork
<xjjk> see if it's crashing
<titan_ark> amit@ubuntu:~$ kmix --nofork
<titan_ark> <unknown program name>(4124)/: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup D-Bus service. Probably already running.
<xjjk> so, yeah, it's running...
<titan_ark> okay
<titan_ark> xjjk: opened kmix and tried changing some settings
<titan_ark> no change
<titan_ark> just that now there is no noise at all
<titan_ark> not a sound!
<titan_ark> xjjk: are you still there?
<titan_ark> i guess iv had enough for a day
<titan_ark> cya everyone
<Daughain> Gonna be one of those days, I think.
<Daughain> Anyone help me with an edit of a dhcpd.conf?
<samuel> hi there.
<samuel> what was the way to create a passwort for superuser (to use su on konsole)?
<Daughain> use sudo to et su access via konsole.
<Daughain> get even.
<Daughain> Never needed a password....
<Daughain> Wait.....
 * Daughain is braindead right now...
<samuel> daughain: i dosn't like this kind of security. so i'm a little paranoid. I want to have a different root-password
<Daughain> Didn;t you create a password when you did your install in the first place?
<samuel> ok, i got it
<samuel> sudo passwd
<hettar_> ANyone managed to get the nepomuk search stuff to work in the rc packages ?
<samuel> for me its not secure enough. cause if someone have break my userpasswd, he has all rights on the machine. with extra root-account he need 2 passwords to take the system over
<hettar_> hmm unless they hack the root account thus only needing 1 password
<Daughain> samuel:  Nice to know that.....I'm a newb, so, didt know you could se more than one pwd.
<rethus> Hi there, i have installed kubuntu 9.10 and create a new user. If i try to install firefox via firefox-installer. K ask me for my user-password, and after that nothing happends
<Daughain> Isnt firefox native to begin with?
<Daughain> Oh, kubuntu.......Thats right.
<Vroomfondle> rethus: why are you using firefox installer?
<APERSON> where can I configure the steps that my volume wheel increments in?
<rethus> mh, i look at kmenu search for firefox and find this installer
<Vroomfondle> rethus: just use the package manager (Computer -> KPackagekit)
<Vroomfondle> hopefully that will work better
<APERSON> Vroomfondle, when I installed firefox via apt, it added a firefox-installer to my menu
<APERSON> along with a regular firefox entry, but the installer is there as well
<rethus> ok, have other problem.
<rethus> have created a new user, and try to edit repo-sources in kPackagekit
<rethus> i click on edit software sources, and K ask me to insert my password.
<rethus> i do, but nothing happends
<Vroomfondle> does the new user have admin (sudo) rightd?
<Vroomfondle> rights
<rethus> Vroomfondle: don't know. one moment i have a look
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Love the name.
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: :)
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Now, If I could only remember the character. =)
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: You familiar with dhcpd.conf files?
<rethus> k, the user has adminstrator-privileges
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: We don't demand solid facts. What we demand is a total absence of solid facts. I demand that I may or may not be Vroomfondle!
<Daughain> LOL
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: not really, sorry
<Daughain> I need to re read the trilogy. =)
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: No worries. Eventually I will find someone who can help. =)
<rethus> daughain: if i type sudo aptitude install gimp on console, i got: suther is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<rethus> how can i add a user to make him able to install packages?
<Daughain> use sudo apt-get install <filename>
<Daughain> Oh.... =[)
<Daughain> rethus: I dunno.....I;m a newb in the first place, and, I'm not running kubuntu.
<rethus> can anybody help:   if i type sudo aptitude install gimp on console, i got: suther is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Daughain> Though, you would need to switch to your su acct to do anything about it.
<Vroomfondle> rethus: add the user to /etc/sudoers
<Vroomfondle> but you'll need to have sudo access in order to do that...
<genii> rethus: With a user that has sudo rights already: sudo usermod -G -a admin username-you-want-to-be-able-to-sudo
<genii> Alternately: su -c "sudo usermod -G -a admin username-you-want-to-be-able-to-sudo" username-with-sudo-rights-name
<rethus> but please explain me: why did i need to add a normal user to sudo? (i came from suse) and there a root-account, and eachtime i do something which need root-privilegs, i would be asked for a password
<rethus> how is this managed in ubuntu?
<silv3r_m00n> which software can I use in kde 3.5 to check for updates , everytime the system starts
<genii> rethus: The first user added in Ubuntu has sudo/admin rights. Subsequent users do not
<rethus> ok. so my first user is a kind of admin
<genii> rethus: Yes
<rethus> so it would be good to create a subuser and only work with this user ?
<rethus> for my own desktop i mean
<genii> Good idea in case it gets compromised, but not essential
<noaXess> hi all
<rethus> genii: but if i create a new subuser which is not root, i didn't can install updates and new packages with kpackagekit?
<fanti> hello! i tested a bit with aircrack-ng and my own AP, but aireplay-ng tells me that "Sysfs injection support was not found either" on my kubuntu system.... ?
<noaXess> how can i check a cd-rom for failures? i need fsck.iso9660 right? in which package is it included?
<genii> rethus: Only locally into /home/username/bin      sort of idea
<rethus> therefor i need to become in sudo to have administrative privileges... and than this is no longer a user-account ... its a admin-account like first account ater installing?
<noaXess> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<genii> rethus: Pretty much, yeah
<noaXess> .iso9660
<noaXess> !fsck.iso9660
<rethus> ok, but as my first user, i have set my new useraccount to administrative privilegs. why this isn't enough?
<rethus> hae i to type the user to /etc/sudoer manualy?
<genii> rethus: If you have not logged out/logged in the user you just changed groups to, it won't have taken effect yet
<rethus> genii, ok, so i restart now
<rethus> thanks
<genii> np
<silv3r_m00n> how to automatically check for updates every time kde3.5 starts
<genii> silv3r_m00n: Run update-notifier-kde
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<noaXess> is there a way to check a cdrom's filesystem?
<noaXess> if i run fsck /dev/sr0 i get: fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found
<Ash-Fox> iso9660
<Ash-Fox> That's your filesystem. fsck looks up what filesystem it is before executing fsck.<filesystemtype>
<noaXess> Ash-Fox: aha.. so, what tool can i use to check the iso9660 fs?
<noaXess> libiso9660-5
<Ash-Fox> That's a library.
<Ash-Fox> As for filesystem checkers for iso9660, never heard of any. As for recovering disc images, I would use 'dd'
<noaXess> but.. if you install a kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu.. you can first check the cd/dvd for fs errors.. how to the installer do that?
<ct529> hi! I would like the system to propose to open dvds with VLC instead of dragonplayer. How do I modify this setting? I am finding the configuration files very complicated to understand .... do I have to creaqte a file in /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions or in /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ or in both or ....?
<genii> noaXess: md5 checksums of each file
<noaXess> genii: and how to do that with a tool.. over the whole content of the cd/dvd?
<noaXess> manually
<Daughain> Now there;s one I need to get around to doing myself... =)
<rethus> genii: k, works now. have add my user to group admin and sambashare
<Ash-Fox> To recover a disc to an iso, I would use, dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/whatever/file.iso conv=noerror,sync
 * genii bedtime
<Ash-Fox> That will create an iso image of the disc in question, which you can then later try to mount to retrieve the data.
<noaXess> genii: then good night :)
<rethus> can anybody tell me whats for  the archive.cannonical.com
<noaXess> Ash-Fox: thats not the problem.. i want check a burned cd that was made in my notebooks cd/dvd/bluray-drive... it can be, that the drive is fault..
<ct529> I am using kde 4.3.4 on kubuntu 910 64 bit
<Ash-Fox> noaXess, do a md5hash then
<rethus> can anybody tell me whats for  the archive.cannonical.com ? i've found them in kPackageKit source settings (not marked)
<Ash-Fox> noaXess, make a md5hash of a good disc somewhere on a different computer, then do a md5hash on the same disc.
<rethus> and i need a tipp for repositories which are usable in keramic
<noaXess> Ash-Fox: ik
<Ash-Fox> If the md5hash ends up being different, then there was some problem reading it.
<noaXess> ok
<rethus> maybe for mozilla, java, eclipse and so on.
<ct529> rethus: keramic?
<rethus> kubuntu 9.10
<ct529> rethus: do you mean karmic as in (k)ubuntu version or keramic as in kde theme?
<rethus> karmic :) sorry.
<ct529> rethus: wiki.ubuntu.com and search for repositories
<rethus> i'm brand new to kubuntu. till yesterday
<rethus> change from suse 11.2
<Ash-Fox> Just a guess, note that I stick to LTS versions only. deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic-commercial main
<Ash-Fox> I have no idea if that's valid.
<ct529> rethus: there should be a page with how to add respositories .... also look for special repositories for non-free software
<Vroomfondle> you'll find kubuntu is a little less coherent than suse (but generally a bit more up-to-date)
 * Daughain chuckles.
<Daughain> Can anyone help me configure my dhcpd.conf file?
<Ash-Fox> I hope when the next Kubuntu LTS comes out, KDE4 is not lacking in stuff still.
<fanti> .join ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> Daughain, are you sure you don't want to configure /etc/network/interfaces instead ?
<linux> whats about hackers
<linux> yes
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: Nope, I need my dhcpd.conf looked over and help getting it configured.
<trueplaya> hehe
<Ash-Fox> Daughain, alright. I haven't got a reference infront of me, last time I configured the daemon was some time ago, but if you stick it on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com I'll take a look. Getting any errors, problems?
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: I'm trying to get dhcp and tftp configured for a client install. As far as I can tell, my issue is currently in the dhcpd.conf. I;m connecting, and tftp starts, but it cant find the install file. I'm betting I configured the .conf IPs wrong.
<rethus> ct529: arent there lists of repos and there packages anywhere... on wiki-page i didn_t find them
<Ash-Fox> Network installs, fun.
<Ash-Fox> Daughain, out of curiousity, could you enable more logging in tftp, run through the startup process and then check it's log in /var/log/ to see if the connections are even being established from the client?
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: http://pastebin.ca/1749439
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: Once I make sure that conf file is done right.
<Ash-Fox> Daughain, nothing there screams 'invalid' to me at all.
<Daughain> I'm at 20 hours on this, and three people helping.... =)
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: OK....The hardware address, is that for the client, or the server system?
<Ash-Fox> server system
<Daughain> That is what I thought......Ok....Lemme get that edited, and we shall see what happens.
<Ash-Fox> Wait a sec.
 * Daughain waits.
<Daughain> HOw do I find my mac address in ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> Same way you do it on most linux systems, 'ifconfig'
<Ash-Fox> Currently just checking the manuals
<Daughain> Well, since I have been using linux for about a month, I'm still learning.
<ct529> rethus: you must be joking. This is result nr. 3 ifyou search the wiki.ubuntu.com for repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu.
<Daughain> I just happento need ot learn this right now, instead of being able to wait till I'm at a point where I hace a better idea what I am doig =)
<ct529> rethus: And this is the result page for the search for the word "repositories": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=repositories&titlesearch=Titles
<ct529> rethus: all respositories you need
<Ash-Fox> No, the hostname thing is for the client according to the manual.
<rethus> i searched for non-free
<ct529> I would like the system to propose to open dvds with VLC instead of dragonplayer. How do I modify this setting? I am finding the configuration files very complicated to understand .... do I have to creaqte a file in /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions or in /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/ or in both or ....?
<Ash-Fox> err the hardware ethernet
<ct529> I am using kde 4.3.4 on kubuntu 910 64 bit.
<Daughain> Ash-Fox:  Ok....So that is for the client mac address.......
<Ash-Fox> Daughain, according to the dhcpd.conf manual, yes.
<Daughain> And, the router, dns, and next servers all having the same IP is fine?
<Ash-Fox> Provided that's where it's meant to go, yes.
<Daughain> Ash-Fox:  Yeah, thats what I need to find out.
<Ash-Fox> Well, if you don't know where stuff is meant to go on your network, you can't configure dhcpd at all
<Ash-Fox> You need to know what the gateway is, what the dns servers on your network is and what server is hosting tftpd
<Daughain> Since there is only one router on the lan at this time, and, it is my net gateway, I assume they are in the right places.
<Bonster> any1 no why strigi keeps reindexing?
<Ash-Fox> the tftpd wouldn't be your router.
<Ash-Fox> It would be your server
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: I know I neeeed to knwo all that, and, thats what I am trying to lear.
<Ash-Fox> And make sure your dhcp server on your router is turned off
<Daughain> yes. IP for server is 192.168.2.5
<Daughain> 192.168.2.1 is the router/gateway
<Daughain> 192.168.2.2 is the client system
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: Errr....hunh?
 * Daughain thins he needs more coffee.
<Ash-Fox> Well, you need bootp installed
<Ash-Fox> allow booting;
<Ash-Fox> allow bootp;
<Ash-Fox> Should be in your dhcpd.conf
<rethus> is synaptik, kpackagekit and aptitude the same way to install packages?
<rethus> i ask cause kpackagekit sucks
<Bonster> yea is same
<Ash-Fox> next-server should be '192.168.2.5'
<rethus> but synaptic isn't installed out of the box?
<Daughain> boot installed and set up in dhcp.conf
<Bonster> no is not
<Daughain> Ok, so, I need to tiurn off dhcp on the router why? I just want to inderstand this, not being wise.
<Ash-Fox> Because otherwise you'll have two DHCP servers on then etowrk, and then it depends which server responds first ot theclient for the client to know what it's doing
 * Daughain nods..
<Daughain> OK, so I can turn it back on after I;m done with this.
<otswim> hello, i upgraded to kde 4.4 rc1, is there something to do about the notification 'Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server ...'
<Daughain> brb
<Ash-Fox> Imagine the DHCP server as a guy with a loudspeaker. You yell out to him, and he yells back information. Now, if you have two people yelling back information, you don't know which person to use
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: I actualy did understand the first explanation...Need to reboot router to turn off dhcp. Brb
<rethus> how did i navigate in aptitude gui?
<leo_> someone know how to boot a recovery partition in samsung
<Bonster> otswim, install the virtuoso
<rethus> i move to the package and klick + but nothing happends to choose this package
<rethus> is there a gtk gui for aptitude too?
<otswim> Bonster: how?
<Bonster> otswim, open kpackagekit and search for it
<Vroomfondle> rethus: yes. It's called synaptic
<rethus> k. btw. kubuntu is damn fast ... suse 11.2 (kde 4.3.1) is much slower
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: OK, bootp is instaled and working fine. I just hadnt added those lines to what I pastebined.
<Daughain> dhcp i=on the router is turned off.
<Ash-Fox> Provided tftp is configured, you got the files setup etc. should work now
<Daughain> Need to edit next-server setting.....
<Daughain> OK, thats done....Sorry, going back over what ya said needed to be fixed, and trying to get it all done. =)
<Daughain> DNS server shouold be router, or serever IP?
<Ash-Fox> router
<Daughain> OK....Lets give it a try.
<Daughain> So much for that.....OK..
<Daughain> Still fails to find the bootfile.
<otswim> i still get 'Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server blabla' even though "virtuoso-server is already the newest version."
<rethus> which package shoul i install to be able to compile packages?
<rethus> are there a metapackage on kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> sudo apt-get install build-common
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: WHats the command again to see running process'?
<Ash-Fox> ps aux
<a2f> just wondering what the best usenet client for kde is
<Daughain> ps -A, that was it.
<Daughain> Wait......
<Daughain> If I am using bootp, why do I need dhcp?
<Daughain> If I am using bootp, which then calls tftp, what is the dhcp doing?
<Daughain> And, if the dhcp is merely taking the place of the one from my router, then I need to get the bootptab configured properly.....
<Daughain> Ash-Fox: Can you help me with that quick?
<otswim> i still get 'Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server blabla' even though "virtuoso-server is already the newest version."
<ardchoille> Will Kubuntu Luci Lynx be an LTS release?
<ardchoille> *Lucid
<rethus> ash-fox: i found only build-essential, no build-common.
<rethus> have i to add another repo?
<Kolia> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> Kolia: Thank you
<APERSON> where can I configure the steps that my volume wheel increments in?
<rethus> question for firewall on ubuntu. Have read there are only pichains installed. I have samba, 2 Webserver (lighttpd and apache), mysql on my local server and wish that noone could connect to it if i didn't explicy allow this.
<rethus> i'm behind a router. Did i need a firewall?
<rethus> and 2. question: how did i add all multimedia-support (non-free)? yesterday greyfox_ tell me something about this, but i forgot it
<Daughain> rethus: Adding a software firewall onto your linux box is mostly a matter of choice, how paranoid you are, and if it is a personal system, or business. =)
<rethus> business
<rethus> on the webserver and mysql are many projects
<Daughain> rethus:  I;d advise a software firewall, then.
<rethus> what would u use? guarddoc or some other?
<Daughain> rethus: I said I would advise one, I didnt say I was in any way qualified to advise *which* one.=)
<rethus> ok :D
<rethus> you are new on linux or kubuntu?
<Daughain> rethus: I prolly know less than you do about linux. =)
<Daughain> 1 month, or so, on linux.
<rethus> ah, ok. then welcome to the right side of life ;)
<rethus> nice to have u on linux-side
 * Daughain chuckles...
<rethus> i' working over 10 years with linux... certified in redhat and working a long time on suse. But till yesterday i changed to kubuntu
<rethus> and i go to love kubuntu.
<Daughain> Well, vista and unemployment decided me now was the best time to switch. I have the time to learn what I need to.
<rethus> i'm confused why i haven't change erlyer
<Daughain> Technically, I'm not running kubuntu. I started with ubuntu instal and added kde later.
<Kolia> like many people
<Daughain> Kolia: ????Reffering to whos comment>? =)
<Joschi> hi
<Daughain> Morning.
<rethus> i have configured a network on windows 7 (for a friend of my - new notebook) . I only have try 1 hour, but i hate windows7
<Daughain> I havent even looked a 7 yet.
<Daughain> I expect I will, evebtually.....
<APERSON> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * Daughain was waiting for that.
<APERSON> :)
<rethus> i take 4 hours to get xp and windows7 clients into the same workgroup... buxp must start first, tha... but xp doesn't see windows7 still now...
<rethus> windows is like a u-boat - open a window and problems starting
<Daughain> My prob is usually windows and linux working together....I need to keep 1 XP box for certain apps, but, samba doesnt seem to like it. =(
<Daughain> THats the reason I'm dealing with this lanboot right now. I cant get samba to allow the xp box access to anything, so, need to do an end run.
<APERSON> Daughain, what apps? I use either wine or a virtual machine for anything I may need
<Daughain> BB apps, mostly.
<rethus> i have used xp and suse long time
<rethus> works great... like it will do on ubuntu
<Daughain> APERSON: I dont know enough yet to get into virtual machines.
<APERSON> Daughain, they're easy, virtualbox is a great tool
<Daughain> And, the one time I tried wine, it was effectively useless for what I was doing.
<rethus> so one trick is don't forget the winbind and nmbd packages and turn of firewall (both, specialy on xp) off while configuring
<Daughain> APERSON: I;m a mechanic by trade, and have 1 month on linux. I have about seven projects I need to get done before I have the time to learn VM. =)
<Daughain> APERSON: Gimme a few more months, and I expect I will have one running. =)
<APERSON> Daughain, fair enough, but I must say, if you can install an operating system, you can run a virtual machine
 * Daughain nods...
<rethus> did anyone have a hint for a good firewall on ubuntu?
<rethus> gui
<APERSON> rethus, I use firestarter, which is just a gui for iptables
<APERSON> though it hasn't been in development for some time now, it still works for my purposes
<Daughain> APERSON: I expect so, but, I need to install linux on this lappy, before I do anythng else, then I have another router I need to add onto my home lan, and, it has a HD I need to get figured in there as well....Once I have al the hardware in place and organized so it is usefull to all systems, then I can start worrying about a VM. =)
<Daughain> And, I still havent gotten tftp to find the damn boot file.
<APERSON> ah yes, that laptop of yours
<Daughain> APERSON: Yup.=)
<Daughain> Once I get ubuntu on it, I need to get the removable media on it working....
<APERSON> I don't see why you can't just boot from a cd - is the drive physically damaged?
<APERSON> I know you were saying there weren't any drivers for it in windows
<Daughain> APERSON: I dont know if it is physically damaged or not....I do know that everything on that side of the system doesnt work. That includes the cd, floppy and wireless.
<Daughain> And, short of physical damage tot he board, I dont see that hapening easily.
<APERSON> ahh
<Daughain> And, usualy that much force leaves external evidence.
<Daughain> HOwever, trying to boot from a cd, the drive just clicks.....
<Daughain> Need to burn an i386 copy of 9.10 one of these days.
<chandru> hi
<Daughain> Morning.
<chandru> i am very much interested in learning the kubuntu, i need any user guide is their
<Daughain> APERSON: You familiar with this kind of thing, by any chance?
<chandru> no,
<APERSON> Daughain, I tried setting something up similar, but failed in my attempts
<APERSON> this was also a couple of years ago now
<Daughain> APERSON: "Failure is not an option."  =)
<APERSON> chandru, http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/guide.php
<APERSON> chandru, that'd be an alright spot to get an overview of kde
<chandru> ok
<Daughain> APERSON: Well, I am slowly getting it srted out, even slower going understanding how it all works.
<Daughain> I *think* I have it figured out, but, nooone to ask to see if I am right.
<chandru> how to configure the hyper terminal to connect the cisco devices
<rethus> need the nvidia-settings for twinview (2 display). which driver should i install?
<APERSON> rethus, the latest that ubuntu provides you
<rethus> i have the 7300GS
<Vroomfondle> rethus: if you do "apt-cache show nvidia-glx-173", for instance, you will see a list of cards supported by that driver
<Vroomfondle> the same goes for the other nvidia-glx packages.
<Daughain> HOw do I restart dhcp?
<rethus> service dhcp restart
<Daughain> rethus: What was I saying earlier? =)
<Daughain> "dhcp: unrecognized service"????
<rethus> mh, didn't know how it named in kubuntu
<rethus> have a look in /etc.init.d
<Daughain> inet.d restart?
<APERSON> isn't dhcp managed by the network-manager now?
<rethus> or look "service --status-all"
<APERSON> just tab complete after service
<APERSON> sudo service <tab>
<APERSON> life would suck without tab-completion :)
<Daughain> Ok, so far nothing has worked.
<Daughain> Got it,.
<rethus> APERSON: very strange. NVIDIA-173-kernel-source not installed but nvidia-173-modalias
<rethus> so my card is listet in 172 (7300GS)
<rethus> so i have to install the kernel-moduls by synapic, or is there a nvidia-installer which automaticly choose the right one?
<rethus> and whats about the glx-driver
<rethus> i didn't know which nvidia-package i should install
<rethus> can anybody help
<APERSON> rethus, the restricted drivers manager is for this exact purpose
<rethus> restricted drivers manager? how can i find/use them?
<Daughain> INteresting.....It doesnt like the IP/subnet combination.
<APERSON> rethus, it should be in you menu as 'hardware drivers'
<Daughain> wtf
<rethus> aperson: thanks... now have learnd a bit of kubuuntu :)
<Daughain> rethus:  Stic around... =) You can answer some more of *my* questions. =)
<rethus> i go to love kubuntu... only need to now where to find the things
<Daughain> I want to try openbsd, once I understand linux a bit better.
<Vroomfondle> the only real similarity between the two is the use of a unix-style shell, plus some of the basic tools are roughly equivalent
<Vroomfondle> (from a user's perspective, anyway)
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: SO I may as well go ahead an tinker with it now as later? =)
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: if you're feeling reasonably comfortable with typing unix-style commands then yes
<Daughain> Vroomfondle:  Not debian based?
<Vroomfondle> you can run GNOME/KDE on OpenBSD too, if you wish
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: OpenBSD? No. It's BSD based. Completely different code-base compared to Linux.
<Daughain> That might help, then. =)
 * Daughain nods.
<Vroomfondle> it's only similar because it happens to be "unix-like" and POSIX-compatible, like Linux is.
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: I thi I will try them sowly then.=)
<Daughain> Comnputers are just a hobby for me.
<Daughain> Once I get this OS install done, I need to find out why DE is eating ram.
<Daughain> Or if it is firefox.
<Daughain> Back to trying to figure out the dhcp.conf agai....
<Daughain> WHats wrong with this line:  subnet 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0   ??
<Daughain> Wait...If dhcp is encoutering that line as an error, it hasnt been running.....
<Vroomfondle> makes sense.
<Daughain> If it hasnt been rnning, I havent been using dhcp when connecting to the client system....
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: pastebin your file
<Daughain> Ergo, I need to get my bootptab configured properly...
<Daughain> Which one?
<Vroomfondle> the dhcpd.conf one
<Vroomfondle> I'm not that hot on it but maybe I'll spot something, you never know ;)
<Daughain> I wish I knew what pastebin page it was on.....Lemme post it again.
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1749509
<Daughain> kde is about tob get on my nerves.
<Vroomfondle> hrm... that does look perfectly reasonable
<Vroomfondle> does it give a specific error message?
<Daughain> /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf line 28: subnet 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.
<Daughain> Same error with ot w/o dhcp runnong on router.
<Daughain> it==or
<Daughain> Need mroe coffee.
<rethus> have installed skype 2.1beta. Start it and enter my user and passwd. but always i can't log in... if i try same user and password on skype-page, it works
<rethus> there are known bugs?
<Daughain> rethus: No clue, Ihavet gotten that far yet.
<Daughain> Wait, no, mine worked.....Just never got around to getting my BT configured.
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Thats the joke, client system shows that IP and subnet as correct.
<APERSON> rethus, have you opened up appropriate ports?
<rethus> got the message "Maybe other skype process is running"
<Daughain> rethus: By any chance is it set up to start on boot?
<rethus> thats not the porblem
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: tried 192.168.2.0?
<rethus> where does the Directories for compiling sources .. on suse they are on /usr/src/packages/SOURCE, RPMS, packages
<rethus> where does they are on kubuntu?
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: No sucvh animal.  *.2.1 is the router../
<Vroomfondle> but 2.0 is the subnet, surely
<Vroomfondle> this is specifying a subnet, not an address
<Daughain> I can try.....But, if dhco hasnt been running, then, I;ve been using bootp and tftp.
<Daughain> In which case, I need to get my bootptab configured properly....????
<Vroomfondle> I guess. Now that I definitely can't help with, I'm afraid - I've never played with bootp
<Daughain> Where is the tftp dir?
<rethus> if i try to save a file to /usr/src i got no response of firefox. Why? He must tell me that i didn't have the permissions
<rethus> or have i something misconfiguratet?
<Daughain> rethus: I feel the same way. NOthing I do seems to work.
<Vroomfondle> rethus: save it to your home directory, then move it from there using sudo
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Yup, apparently that was the edit I needed for dhco.
<rethus> Vroomfondle: moe to?
<rethus> /usr/src?
<Daughain> I'll be a lfying white baboon.
<rethus> did u have subffolders on /usr/src/? How did u manage your source-packages?
<Vroomfondle> rethus: yeah. "sudo mv myfile.c /usr/src/" should work.
<rethus> daughain: for me all works well... i have only some questions, cause kubuntu do something in other manner as suse
<Vroomfondle> you can put subdirectories in there if you like, yeah
<Daughain> I knew one of those things wasnt configured right.
<Daughain> rethus: I was merely reffering to the temp annoyance of not being able to get something figgered out right then.
<rethus> Vroomfondle: is there a way to save directly into /usr/src/packages?
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: basically you were specifying a full address (which would be expected to point to a PC or other device) rather than a subnet (which points to a range of addresses); dhcpd wanted you to tell it which subnet it should administer.
<rethus> so if i change the packages for "world reading" would this still working after reboot, or does the permissions set back to toor?
<Vroomfondle> rethus: it would still work after reboot
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Ya....I understood that once you made the point about it being a subnet generic, rather than specific.
<Vroomfondle> and as far as I know there's no way to save directly. I don't think Firefox supports sudo functionality.
<rethus> k, thanks. Caus i remember on suse (for example) the /opt/ direktory will switch back to default permissions
<Daughain> Kidz, we have liftoff!
<Vroomfondle> rethus: /usr/ will keep its permissions. /tmp/ won't. Not sure about /opt/ on Kubuntu.
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: excellent :)
<rethus> now i have SOURCES and DEWBS as subfolger off /usr/src/
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: I kept thinjing there was an issue with that conf file,  I also knew I didnt know enough to know what it was.
<Vroomfondle> I'm off for lunch. Good luck, guys.
<Daughain> I wonder if this type install wil format as well.....DOnt all ubuntu installs format?
<Daughain> Ok, now for some advice: This lappy is a Pent M 1.8ghz w/512M ram.
<Daughain> Will it run kde at a decent speed?
<Daughain> Or would it be better off with just gnome?
<baxeico_> hi, is there a way to downgrade to kde 4.3.2 (i'm on 4.3.4 from backports now)
<APERSON> Daughain, it should run alright
<Daughain> APERSON: As in nice and smooth?
<APERSON> Daughain, and you can tell the partitioner to do whatever you want during install
<APERSON> Daughain, as in, try it and see :P
<Daughain> Ya, I got that far. This hd *really* needed a format. =)
<APERSON> Daughain, wait, you got everything working?  I'll have to read my scrollback
<Daughain> APERSON: :P I usually do.
<Daughain> APERSON: Yes, its installing karmic right now.
<kgx> whats the easiest and cleaniest way to remove kde4 from kubuntu 9.10? i already have 3.5 on it and want to completely get rid of kde4
<Daughain> APERSON: The issue was I used a specific subnet ID instead of the generric subnet at line 28. Once Vroomfondle pointed that out and I edited it, worked like a charm.
<kgx> which package should i remove?
<Daughain> That was irritating.
<Daughain> And, I dont thin oyu can remove kde from ubuntu.
<Daughain> Kubuntu.
<APERSON> Daughain, sure you can
<APERSON> Daughain, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Daughain> Kubuntu installs gnome also?
<Daughain> Or, do you need to install gniome?
<APERSON> Daughain, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
 * Daughain nods.
<APERSON> or xubuntu-deskop if you want to try that
<Daughain> Still getting used to how flexible all this is, APERSON  =)
<APERSON> Daughain, enjoy it while it's new!
<APERSON> Daughain, the magic wears off after a while and you just come to expect it in everything
<Daughain> APERSON: WHats the dofference bwtween aptitude and apt-get? Other than preference?
<Daughain> APERSON: I am!!! =(
<Daughain> =)
<APERSON> Daughain, it's a front-end like synaptic or packagekit
<Daughain> Once I get the toshi configured, next is to find out what is sucking my ram on this one.
<Daughain> APERSON: newbie here.....Not wuite sure what 'front-end' means in this case.
<APERSON> Daughain, open up your system monitor and see :)
<Daughain> APERSON: system monitor says KDE.
<Daughain> :P
<APERSON> Daughain, have you used kpackagekit?
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: are you sure that something's sucking up all your RAM? Be aware that the concept of "free memory" on Linux is different to what it was in Windows (pre 7).
<Daughain> APERSON: Nope, never heard of it till today.
<APERSON> Daughain, so you've been using apt directly then?
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: 15hr uptime and my ram usage is up to 1471MB.
<Daughain> APERSON: aot or synaptics.
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: yes, but is it actually usage? Or cache?
<Daughain> Mostly apt.
<Vroomfondle> Linux will deliberately use up as much RAM as it can get its hands on, all the time.
<Vroomfondle> because free RAM is wasted RAM.
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: SOunds like windows. :P
<Vroomfondle> aye, but Linux actually does something sensible with it ;)
<Daughain> vr ok, this is a discussin for another day.
<Daughain> LOL.
<sea__> Vroomfondle: Really? What happens when something else wants some RAM though?
<Daughain> I sure hope so. -)
<Vroomfondle> sea__: basically Linux uses up lots of RAM for cache to speed up program loading, file access etc. When an application wants RAM, some of the cache memory is re-allocated.
<Vroomfondle> so from the application's point of view there's no problem - it gets to use as much RAM as it needs (assuming there's enough in the system, of course), and Linux re-sizes the cache to make that possible.
<sea__> Oh that's nifty.
<Vroomfondle> Windows 7 does a similar sort of thing - MS finally caught up after all these years ;)
<Daughain> Hmmmm....I may need to let this syste,m stay up for more than 18 hours and see what happens.
<APERSON> Daughain, aptitude wraps apt-get and many other programs into one.  Some would argue that aptitude isn't needed anymore, but I still used it as it's a good package manager imho
<Daughain> I usualy reboot when the usage is showing 90+%.
<APERSON> I'm going on 61 days on my laptop
<APERSON> 62*
<Daughain> APERSON: Mebbe I need to learn more about aptitude. But, that bisnt a surprise. =)
<Daughain> Too used to windows junk, still paranoid, y'know?
<Daughain> Wanna hear something entertaining?
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: to find out how much RAM is actually in use by apps, type "free -m" and look at the number for "+/- buffers/cache free"
<rfgergrthnre> If Linux is so perfect, why does this channel exist?
<Daughain> Oh, wow.....This install method is neat!!!!! It appears to install the ubuintu skeleton, then asks you to choose anything more you want to include...
<APERSON> because humans aren't.
<Vroomfondle> that's how much RAM you've effectively got going spare for apps to use (though as I say it may technically be in use for cache, currently - but you don't need to worry about that)
<APERSON> Daughain, ubuntu-minimal?
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Hold that thought, I need to configure the client for a min.
<Daughain> I hater whe I hit the wrong button.
<Daughain> APERSON: I guess....
<Daughain> Well, mebbe not instaling anything extra at thus point is a good thing.
<Daughain> Only has a 30G drive in it. =(
<Vroomfondle> yeah. Go for basic install then build up from there.
 * Daughain nods.
<APERSON> Daughain, for perspective, I run ubuntu on a 4GB eeepc
<APERSON> I'm using about 2GB for the install
<Daughain> APERSON: I know it can be done, Im ust used to the live-cd install. In this case I am using what was called a 'desktop edition install'.
<APERSON> eh?
<Daughain> Where, once I install the basic files via tftp, the rest is done by dl from repo, and install in realtime via dl. Least, thats how it appears to be working.
<digmore> hi, ifconfig -a only shows lo. There is no "eth". How can I fix this issue
<APERSON> so in otherwords, ubuntu-minimal
<Daughain> OK, its usingthe mini.iso install.
<Daughain> Yup.
<Daughain> Just hope I can get the dead side of the board working.
<Daughain> Wireless and dvd, at least.
<Daughain> Whats the difference between grub and grub 2?
<vinnie_> im getting this error at the bottom of the dolphin window when trying to open a directory as root, using the root action in the right click context menu. http://imagebin.org/79696 can someone please tell me why this happens?
<APERSON> Daughain, grub2 has lots of improvements over grub
<APERSON> !grub2 > aperson
<ubottu> APERSON, please see my private message
<Daughain> OK, time to test the pudding.....
<Daughain> Well, pure cmd line interface.
<Daughain> OK, the easy way to install kde is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Daughain> INstalled kubuntu desktop, now screen is blank.......Any thoughts?
<Daughain> Or, do I just need to wait for this old proccy to get done installing everything? =)
<APERSON> Daughain, how did you install it?
<Daughain> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daughain> I scrolled back. =)
<kriss3d__> anyone else having problems with kopete not letting me sign on to msn ?
<Daughain> lights show the hd doing something...
<APERSON> Did you reboot the machine after it was done installing?
<Daughain> APERSON: Not yet......I was writing an email, when I was done, I noticed the blank screen. It was still running thorugh the install when I started the email.
<Daughain> Go ahead and reboot
<Daughain> ?
<Daughain> Hmmmmm......Hd still sounds like it is writing...
<APERSON> Daughain, hit right control
<Daughain> Thsnks. Its still installking.
<APERSON> Daughain, the tty blanks the screen after awhile
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> THats why I asked here, instead of doing a hardw reboot.=)
<APERSON> Daughain, as long as you have sysreq keys, you shouldn't really ever need to do one of those :)
<Daughain> APERSON: sysreq??
<APERSON> Daughain, should be where print screen is
<APERSON> that's a lesson for another day I think :)
<Daughain> Lappy, APERSON , Those keys are scattered, but now Iknow which ones ya aee talking about.
<Daughain> There are plenty of those lessons. =)
<APERSON> if you ever care to read about them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Daughain> Right now, I'm wondering if there is neough time for me to shower before the install finishes =)
<Daughain> Hmmmm...Need to see how much 250G would be on bthe ubuntu cloud.
<Daughain> HOw to reboot from cmd line>? I have a prompt again.
<APERSON> sudo reboot
<Daughain> Cool. I shouljda guessed that one.
<rethus> i have installed pidgin. Before (suse 11.2) it was shown in KDE-Systemtray. now its not. How can i add this programm to systemtray
<APERSON> rethus, should be a plugin iirc
<rethus> did u know which plugin it is?
<APERSON> rethus, something along the lines of system-tray
<APERSON> I think
<APERSON> otherwise, it's a setting in pidgin somewhere
<Daughain> pidgin has a systems tray icon....
<APERSON> rethus, open up pidgin's preferences, it's on the first page (first option too)
<xoen> Hi all
<Daughain> morning.
<xoen> I've seen there is no information on the website about donations
<Daughain> OK, got the nvidia driver screen up, and, when I click on activate, it doesnt do anything.....????
<rethus> APERSON: thanks works
<APERSON> Daughain, hmm... I've actually never installed the drivers with the driver manager
<Daughain> Right now, I;d just like the thing to notice the lan.
<Daughain> Ok, have internet, but that was strange.
<egonw_> can I ask here about 4.4rc1? just installed the beta packages for karmic, but akonadi gives fatal errors while booting, and not sure how to get it to use the virtuoso packages... any pointers?
<Daughain> How do I uninstall konq and kopete?
<Tm_T> why you would like to uninstall those?
<Daughain> Because I cant stand them, and, the eprson I am setting this system up for isnt used to them.
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> use the regular add/remove programs tool, aka kpackagekit, or, with commandline "sudo apt-get remove konqueror kopere"
<Daughain> And, with this tiny hd, no reasn to keep apps tat will never get used./
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> though, Konqueror shouldn't take much space
<Daughain> Neither do, but this only has 30G.
<Daughain> And I know she wil load it down as fast as she can pretty much, so, I dont see any reason to take up rom with something she will never use.
<Daughain> WHats the oackage name for firefox install via cmdline?
<Daughain> Package, even?
<Daughain> nm
<Vroomfondle> just firefox
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> strange....kpackage thing wouldnt fulfuill dependencies for a gimp addon,m but installed just fine from cmdline.
<SwissTorExit> hello to everyone, just want add the chan , great day :P
<Oxymis> OSX Vs Windows Vs Linux
<SwissTorExit> hi Oxymis , for me linux :P
<Oxymis> yep, im using kubuntu
<Oxymis> duh thats why im here
<SwissTorExit> me too
<Daughain> linux, what a surprise in here. =P
<SwissTorExit> eheheheh for sue
<Oxymis> but im really tired of the macheads
<SwissTorExit> sure*
<APERSON> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Oxymis> okay sorry
<SwissTorExit> well my english are not very good, so i will ned translate so such word
<SwissTorExit> sorry
<APERSON> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Daughain> WHats the pakage name to install flash player?
<Daughain> Or do I need to use the dl on the adobe site?
<iconmefisto> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<APERSON> Daughain, flashplugin-nonfree
<Daughain> thanks
<APERSON> Daughain, whenever I'm looking for a package, I do a aptitude search foo
<genii> Daughain: If you want java, flash, mp3 and other stuff all in one shot use kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daughain> genii: Thaty explains why I have never had to ask this before.. =)
<Daughain> I'm just hoping sound works OOB.
 * Vroomfondle passes Daughain a lucky rabbit-foot and a book of incantations
 * Daughain accepts them both and kneels down to study the book...
<rethus> aperson: can u minimize firestarter to tray ?
<rethus> ah, i got it in the settings
<APERSON> rethus, yep, and there's a switch you can set in the launcher to start it minimized as well
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Thanksm still didnt help.
<Daughain> OK, any ideas on youtube sound?
<Daughain> Or any flash sound?
<BluesKaj> Daughain, any audio on other apps ?
<Daughain> I dont think so, hasnt made a beep yet.
<BluesKaj> try playing a mp3 or something
<Daughain> trying to find one. :P
<Daughain> BluesKaj: This is a *very* fresh install. =)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Daughain> And, the sys still uses usb1, so everything loads 6 times slower.
<BluesKaj> try system settings /multimedia /music, choose the soundcard then test , see if you get any audio
<Daughain> Npe.
<Daughain> Alrady done that
<BluesKaj> is pulseaudio listed
<BluesKaj> ?
<Daughain> I think it was, but as soon as I tried to test, it said nope, and defaulted back to the soundcard
<Daughain> It was pulse or alsa, I frget which.
<Daughain> As old as this toshiba is, I expected everything would already be standardized for it.
<BluesKaj> well, it's alsa , because it's actually the kernel source driver. Pulseaudio is just another layer that ppl can use for more control if they install the GUI , but mostly it's quite useless IMO
<Daughain> Well, I appear to have nothing for sound.
<otswim> hello, i've upgraded to kde 4.4 RC1, but now i get 'Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store its data. ...' even though i've installed the package virtuoso-server
<BluesKaj> Daughain, ok lets try this : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<werfact> otswim: you can disable it and forget about it
<Daughain> waiting for the system to atch up to me.
<werfact> Daughain: whats the problem?
<Daughain> 1.7ghz/512M ram.
<otswim> werfact: i don't know what is nepomuk for, but isn't great? :D
<Daughain> and usb1. =(
<werfact> otswim: nepomuk tracks the metadata of files, used for search
<otswim> werfact: the metadata? that can be useful right? so why disable it?
<BluesKaj> Daughain, are you running your OS on a USB outboard drive ...that expalins it
<werfact> otswim: well, it's useless, unless you do a lot of searching
<Daughain> No, OS onboard, trying to find some kind of media file to play from outboard. :P
<BluesKaj> nepomuk nevr did much for me
<otswim> werfact: my job is to search :d
<Ramblurr> is anyone able to browse samba shares in dolphin?
<Daughain> This thing is running worser than it dd on XP.
<werfact> otswim: what kind of searching are you talking about,
<otswim> werfact: research; but it was just a joke
<werfact> otswim: it's used for desktop search
<otswim> yes i know, i just disabled it i don't think it will be useful you're right
<BluesKaj> Ramblurr, yes , use the network option
<Daughain> asoundconf: command not found
<werfact> Daughain: what are you trying to do
<Daughain> Get sound on this antique toshiba laptop.
<BluesKaj> Daughain, I was afraid of that asound is no longer with us ...bummer:(
<Daughain> Ya, I jst installed ksrmic.
<werfact> Daughain: all you should really need is alsa alsa-oss
<BluesKaj> Daughain, speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<werfact> Daughain: i mean alsa and alsa-oss
<bo7amny> iam using kubuntu 9.10 and i want to connect my 3g modem and it dos not work , unlike in ubuntu 9.10 it works just fine , can i install the netwok program that in ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<Daughain> werfact: Ok, installing them.....
<Daughain> I need to logout or reboot?
<werfact> Daughain: also by default (probably bug) sets the pcm to 0, so you might think the sound doesnt work
<Daughain> werfact: pom???
<Daughain> pcm, even?
<werfact> the voulme of pcm line,  which basically means your volume is all the way down
<BluesKaj> bo7amny, yes you can
<Daughain> werfact: One of the first thigns I did was go and turn the volume up in kmix
<werfact> Daughain: yeah but make sure pcm and front are all the way up, then regulate with master
<Daughain> werfact: Once it reboots...
<Daughain> Kinda forgot this was a minimal install.
<BluesKaj> Daughain, again try this :  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<Daughain> BUt, damn it runs like junk....
<Daughain> No sound, nothing on boot at all.
<werfact> Daughain: also check your /etc/rc.conf   if the alsa daemon got added to it
<werfact> if not , just add alsa
<werfact> in the daemon section
<werfact> Daughain: well im not on ubuntu , so not sure if thats the same section
<Daughain> And the system *just* finished rbeooting, so now I try to catch up on all the help.=)
<Daughain> BluesKaj: Um....How do I get that to stop?
<Daughain> Close term... I got it.
<Daughain> Thanks guys, we got sound now.
<werfact> woohooo
<Daughain> werfact: After the 30 hours to get the install done in the forst place, sound was nothing. =)
<werfact> Daughain: puppy would probably be better for that pc
<werfact> runs much faster
<soee> hi
<Daughain> If it will run xchat, fiurefox and pidgin, it might be an idea.
<werfact> Daughain: lol, were you installing via the dialup?
<Daughain> werfact: No lanboot.
<Daughain> Had to configure dhcp, tftp
<werfact> soee: supsup
<Daughain> werfact: BTW, I started with linux about 1 month ago.
<APERSON> Daughain, instead of just closing the terminal, try ctrl+c :)
<soee> werfact: all good :)
<Daughain> APERSON: I'll try to remember that for next time, =)
<Daughain> OK, now tme for breakfast, I think. Thats all. =)
<Daughain> Thanks, even.
<Daughain> Mebbe sleep should be soon too....
<werfact> yup
<Daughain> A shower and food should work. =) See ya in a bit.
<dudu> hi all
<dudu> any one with vmware esx experience?
<APERSON> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daughain> My monitor dsapeared...
<KARMIC_PS3> anyone else on a ps3 or consider them selves knowledgable in that area
<Daughain> WHats a ps3?
<KARMIC_PS3> playstation 3
<Daughain> Think that answers it from my end.
<Daughain> A game thing running linux. Thats pretty cool.
<Daughain> Pros, man,
<Daughain> Props.
<KARMIC_PS3> yeah im trying to find a version of wine that supports powerpc core
<TheAncientGoat> Dude. Why do you want to do that?
<TheAncientGoat> Did they manage to get gfx accel working on it?
<KARMIC_PS3> not yet that i know of gfx still a major set back for me
<TheAncientGoat> Yep. Thats pretty much the reason I didn't mess around with linux on mine.. that, and very few progs have ppc support these days
<Vroomfondle> erm, WINE on powerpc would be pointless, unless you have a Windows application which makes *only* win32 API calls and does absolutely nothing else, and is compiled for powerpc.
<Vroomfondle> wine doesn't do processor emulation.
<KARMIC_PS3> well i get mostly everything i need working except for wine the packages i dl for ppc all seem to have missing files
<Daughain> WHat package do I need to install for mutiple monitor support?
<KARMIC_PS3> what dist
<Daughain> i386 karmic.
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: it should already be available, as long as you have the right graphics driver installed
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: Oh, goody, back to the nvidia driver that refuses to install.
<Vroomfondle> KARMIC_PS3: I don't understand. What are you planning to run using wine? Is it a custom application for which you own the source code?
<Vroomfondle> because any commercial application which has been compiled for intel won't work under Wine, period.
<KARMIC_PS3> just try to type monitor into synaptic
<KARMIC_PS3> well i got win3.1 to install on dosbox so i could play an old game called castle of the winds
<Vroomfondle> yes, but dosbox does CPU emulation
<Vroomfondle> wine does not
<Vroomfondle> you can use dosbox to run x86 apps on a powerpc processor. You cannot use wine to do the same thing.
<KARMIC_PS3> so why cant i get a version past 3.1 to install with dosbox
<Vroomfondle> You could use vritualisation software such a virtualbox, and install Windows in that
<KARMIC_PS3> okay weel than i was just misinformed about wine
<KARMIC_PS3> i have the same prob with virtualbox finding a version for ppc
<Vroomfondle> KARMIC_PS3: try qemu? It's a bit harder to use but AFAIK it runs on powerpc
<KARMIC_PS3> yeah i have qemu but it freezes when it goes to load
<KARMIC_PS3> its an older version i couldnt get newer versions
<KARMIC_PS3> to install on ppc
<Vroomfondle> the powerpc platform is getting a bit neglected these days
<Daughain> Ok.....How do I get the nvidia accelerated graphics driver (ver 96) to install, or activate, or whatever?
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: are you seeing an error message?
<Daughain> Do i need a wrapper for this sucker?
<Vroomfondle> shouldn't do
<Daughain> Not via kde.....
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: try using apt-get to install nvidia-glx-96
<Daughain> ANyone know howto start it from cmdline?
<Vroomfondle> then, if I remember correctly, you may have to run a setup script (something like nvidia-glx-setup or something)
 * Daughain chuckles..
<genii> nvidia-settings
<Vroomfondle> (it's been a while since I used such an old driver!)
<genii> Daughain: There is also jockey-text
<KARMIC_PS3> what is AFAIK
<genii> KARMIC_PS3: "As Far As I Know"
<Daughain> Yet another strange itwm that installs via cmd lin, but not gui.
<KARMIC_PS3> okay thought it was a prog for a sec lol
<Daughain> genii: Dont nvidia settings come with the driver instLL?
<Vroomfondle> I thought with the old version of the driver there was a script you had to run manually in order to update the xorg config. That said, these days xorg configures itself automatically so maybe it's no longer required.
<genii> Daughain: nvidia-settings  is the command-line app you run after the driver has installed, to make correct xorg.conf entries, checks the modelines, etc
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: xorg sets itself for most things..... =)
<KARMIC_PS3> when using qemu do you have to configure a c:. cause i go thru the setup a new system instructions which include choosing a processor, a boot image, and something else, but never asks for a home dir or anything
<Daughain> Hmmmm....hat said I didnt have a /etc/x11/xorg.conf......Hmm
<KARMIC_PS3> and i figure thats why it freezes cause it has nowhere to install
<Daughain> whats the path to restart the xserver?
<APERSON> Daughain, you can do a sudo service kdm restart
<genii> Daughain: sudo start kdm            (or gdm or so on)
<Daughain> Ah,opk.
<Daughain> xserver is part of kdm....
<KARMIC_PS3> how hard is it to setup gen2
<Daughain> Slowly getting this figured out. =)
<iconmefisto> Daughain: kdm requires xserver to work, but xserver is not really "part of" it
<KARMIC_PS3> the instructsions talked about configuring 3 stages of tarballs and compiling the kernel...... seemed to complex
<Daughain> OK, restarting kdm loads the xserver, then?
<iconmefisto> Daughain: yeah
<Daughain> Am I supposed to still have a blank screen?
<Daughain> iconmefisto: Thanks,.
<Daughain> Next time Ill just reboot. That seems to work.
<Vroomfondle> KARMIC_PS3: you mean gentoo?
<Vroomfondle> it's not too bad - the instructions are pretty good
<Vroomfondle> but it does take a long time
<Vroomfondle> (everything's compiled from source - takes ages)
<Vroomfondle> back in the day, it used to take days to install a Gentoo system. I imagine it now takes at least a few hours even on a modern computer.
<Daughain> Hmmm......lanboot via linux allows me to load an OS onto a client system, as long as I have a viable .iso, right?
<genii> If you have dialup be prepared to duct tape the phones down for a week
<genii> ( compiling gentoo )
<KARMIC_PS3> yeah but 2 was quicker
<KARMIC_PS3> well i only have wireless internet and cant get a term to connect via wireless
<Vroomfondle> yeah, wifi will probably be an issue
<APERSON> Daughain, should
<KARMIC_PS3> yeah cause i got a gentoo livecd and it looks nice on a ps3 but install didnt seem realistic
<Daughain> Hmmmm......This is not good....
<Daughain> APERSON: Kinda thought so, since the injected files can al be changed......Thats interesting to note. =)
<KARMIC_PS3> i dont understand why a dist can have a livecd but cant install without an ic
<Daughain> ic?
<KARMIC_PS3> internet connection
<Daughain> ah.
<Daughain> with linux, I cn see that, considering how often things are updated.
<Daughain> Or, quickly, if you prefer.
<KARMIC_PS3> this is the error message i get when i try to get virtualbox
<KARMIC_PS3> well never mind it wont paste
<Daughain> pastebin is our freind.
<KARMIC_PS3> but its a failed to fetch error and says something about malformed version
<Vroomfondle> virtualbox probably just doesn't really support powerpc. It does paravirtualisation which (as far as I understand it) involves not emulating a whole processor. QEMU emulates the whole processor, if you can get it to run.
<steven__> moin
<Daughain> This is not good.....After nvidia, I *only* have a screen if my external monitor is plugged in at boot.
<Daughain> If not, I get blank on the laptop screen.
<KARMIC_PS3> well i got the one version to install. but also on that my repos dont detect it as having been install and therfor wont update it
<werfact> KARMIC_PS3: what package manager?
<KARMIC_PS3> synaptic
<werfact> KARMIC_PS3: use console
<Daughain> Now this may be a fun one for everybody.
<APERSON> Daughain, try nvidia-settings
<KARMIC_PS3> apt-get install qemu? do i need to add a new repo first
<APERSON> KARMIC_PS3, shouldn't
<Daughain> APERSON: And, then what?
<APERSON> Daughain, you should be able to configure your displays there
<KARMIC_PS3> okay ill try. how do you do the little orange bar over my name thingy.
<APERSON> !tab > APERSON
<ubottu> APERSON, please see my private message
<Daughain> OK, kde wallet has got to go.
<APERSON> Daughain, annoying?  I just gave mine a blank password
<APERSON> KARMIC_PS3, use people's nicks in your messages
<iconmefisto> is there any point to using kwallet with a blank password?
<Daughain> Irritating. I chose it on this system, and, I cant get inet until I give the thing a pwd. I just want it off the system entirely.
<iconmefisto> you can just disable kwallet. look in systemsettings
<APERSON> Daughain, that's why I gave mine a blank password :)
<APERSON> it won't bug you
<Daughain> WHere do I find edid.bin?
<APERSON> Daughain, find / -name edid.bin ?
<Daughain> Lemme see if I can find it on this syste,.
<KARMIC_PS3> you know i had a problem with my screen bein blank after i tried to install my ps3 controller as a mouse which included modding the xorg.conf file. which wasnt there and it said to create it. but when i restarted x wouldnt start to fix mine i just deleted the xorg.conf file and it works fine now.....but i think thats only will work on karmic cause i previously used ydl and i know it relied on the xorg.conf file to  start x
<Daughain> No good.....OK, nvidia settings is showing the internal monitor as effectively not existing.,
<Daughain> Ah, found the settings...
<KARMIC_PS3> what WM or DE does linspire use
<genii> KARMIC_PS3: Xandros/Linspire usually ships with KDE
<KARMIC_PS3> xandros did they change the name again
<Tm_T> I like to kindly remind that we have chatter channel #kubuntu-offtopic (:
<KARMIC_PS3> is there a qemu channel
<KARMIC_PS3> okay in terminal mode it tells me that qemu is already at its most up to date version so why wont synaptics let me install a frontend for it
<whizard> hi
<KARMIC_PS3> it says qemu is not installabe
<KARMIC_PS3> installable
<jarek> I'm looking for some PPA repository with KDETV for KDE4. Is it awvailable somwere?
<KARMIC_PS3> whats a ppa repo
<KARMIC_PS3> i added on the other day but i dont know the difference between that and one in deb http://............ format
<APERSON> KARMIC_PS3, a ppa is a personal package archive.  they are repositories that are created by users
<KARMIC_PS3> O okay
<jarek> so, the question remains that same, anyone know about KDETV for KDE4?
<KARMIC_PS3> i dont know what happened to my install but when i shut down last nite qemu wasnt seen as not installed by synaptics and today it shows up as installed and will let me get all the associated software for it now... works for me but i wonder why.
<KARMIC_PS3> ill look for the ppa
<Daughain> OK, this is gonna be fun. nvidia settings refuses to save any changes I make.
<APERSON> Daughain, run it as root
<Tm_T> not as root but with kdesu
<APERSON> I'm sorry "with root privileges"
<Daughain> APERSON: Running it as root doesnt even give me the internal lcd as an option. =)
<jarek> I'm googled for this, but without success. Any volunteer for compiling this?
<jarek> You can found this in playground
<Daughain> Mebbe I got it...
<APERSON> jarek, if you're on a 64bit arch I can give it a shot
<jarek> yes, I am
<APERSON> jarek, then pm me the details, I'll give it a go
<KARMIC_PS3> anyone know of a version of yahooim or something like it that can be used on ppc
<inclement> In KDE 3, konqueror used to be able to open pdfs in tabs by embedding kpdf, but I can't work out how to do the same for dolphin and okular. Is this possible?
<iconmefisto>  inclement: my konqueror still opens pdfs in konqueror. what happens when you right-click, open in new tab/window, or middle-click the pdf?
<rethus> i have installet kdenetwork-filesharing. how can i now configurate my samba?
<inclement> iconmefisto: I've just checked, and konqueror does still do that. I had assumed that dolphin could too, since they're similar (maybe I'm just wrong here), but dolphin has no option to embed okular - not 'open in new tab' option, and middle click doesn't work
<iconmefisto> konq and dolphin do share components, but konqeror still has more features and options
<marek_> hi
<marek_> please help me
<marek_> were is ubuntu channel polisch ?
<iconmefisto> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<iconmefisto> that's polish, right?
<inclement> iconmefisto: Okay, thank you
<rethus> where can i configure my printer in kubuntu?
<Daughain> I had better resolution before installing the damn nvidia crap.
<daverag> Hello guys, I'm trying to have a cron job every 2 minutes but it doesn't seem to work
<daverag> this is my command:  */2 * * * *  executable
<daverag> I can't use the kcron utility because it erases the selected times
<rethus> where can i configure my printer in kubuntu?
<iconmefisto> rethus: systemsettings
<rethus> ahh, i''m blind.. have look serveral times, but didn't see it :D
<Daughain> If removing the nvidia junmk doesnt give me back the screen, I'm gonna do a friggin OS reinstall.
<Daughain> This nvidia stuff is mor eirritating than doing the install.....Hey, this is cool, removing nvidia put me back to a command prompt.
<Daughain> OK, reinstall kde, I guess.'
<Daughain> About to install gnome and have done with it.
<Daughain> SInce when is kwin an unrecognized service?????
<Daughain> how do I restart the desktop environ?
<iconmefisto> sudo service kdm start
<iconmefisto> /etc/init.d/kdm start
<iconmefisto> startx
<iconmefisto> one of those
<Daughain> removed it.
<iconmefisto> removed what?
<Daughain> kubuntu-desktop.
<Daughain> I'm still stuc on how installing the nvidia drivers screwed up the whole desktop.
<Daughain> OK, reinstall time.
<iconmefisto> did it create a xorg.conf ?
 * Daughain shrugs.
<iconmefisto> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daughain> I'm stuck at cmd prompt, and do no know the fuling architecture anywhere near well enough to navigate it to find out anything.
<Daughain> fuling==filing.
<viruz> hello
<Daughain> removed, the reinstalled kubuntu-desktop, reboot, cmd prompt. Run kdm service, get told it is already running, still no gui.....Time for a groundup.
<iconmefisto> Daughain: does   ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   say the file doesn't exist?
<viruz> is there any order? or should i just post my problems?
<Daughain> No such file.
<Daughain> Just post viruz
<viruz> i fail with installing the drivers of my xfx radeon hd4890
<Daughain> May need to locate tyhe package bame and install via apt-get
<viruz> neither via the "proprietary driver" thing nor with the "sh downloadname.run"
<Daughain> There is also the questionof whether that driver needs a wrapper of some kind as well.=(
<viruz> i get the kubuntu loading screen and at the time kde should start, i get 3-4 sparkling white horizontal lines, after 5 secs or so the monitor says out of range
<Daughain> iconmefisto: /etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or dirctory./
<viruz> x_64
<viruz> kubuntu downloaded today
<Daughain> viruz: SOrry, I cant help ya. =) I'm having my own graphics issues.. =)
<Daughain> removed the nvidia driver, abd my whoe gui left too.
<viruz> already thought that :-/
<Daughain> command prompt with kdm service running.
<viruz> how big is the chance that ill get help within the next 2 hours?
<Galvatron> Hi
<Daughain> viruz: No clue, all depends on who is here and how busy they are.
<Daughain> Morning, Galvatron
<viruz> hi
<iconmefisto> viruz: can you switch to a virtual terminal?
<viruz> im currently @ windows
<Galvatron> From tme to time, my Kubuntu 9.04 freezes j8st after loading desktop
<viruz> at which moment should i be able to switch to the terminal?
<viruz> when gfx sucked up?
<Galvatron> I use Compiz-Fusion (Kwin turned off), Radeon 9200SE (open "radeon" driver" = the same with "ati")
<iconmefisto> viruz: ok, when you boot into kubuntu, if you get "out of range" on your monitor, try ctrl-alt-F1 and log in in text mode
<viruz> that works
<Galvatron> After freeze I can't switch to virtual terminals or reset X
<viruz> i resetet driver to vesa with that
<iconmefisto> viruz: are you in windows on another pc?
<viruz> no :-/
<Galvatron> Only compinations with Alt + SysRq work, but not fully
<viruz> sudo aticonfig --adapter=0 --initial
<viruz> thats 1 more thing i tried
<viruz> it just produces the same error
<viruz> but i get a message
<iconmefisto> viruz: ok, when logged in in a text console, use xrandr to set correct resolution
<viruz> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyUninitialised file found, configuring.
<iconmefisto> viruz: did you manually install ati driver?
<viruz> i did 3 things
<viruz> 1: installed it with the proprietary driver thing, failed->vesa
<viruz> 2: installed it with sudo sh donwloadedfile.run->gives an error before its installed
<viruz> ill do it again
<viruz> dont know the text
<viruz> 3: sudo aticonfig --adapter=0 --initial, failed->vesa
<iconmefisto> what does "failed -> vesa" mean?
<viruz> well, it failed and i set driver back to vesa
<iconmefisto> how?
<viruz> manually editing the xorg.conf
<viruz> replacing fglrx with vesa
<iconmefisto> what version of kubuntu?
<viruz> latest, today downloaded
<viruz> i did updtes before i installed the driver
<viruz> *updates
<iconmefisto> viruz: ok, try renaming xorg.conf to something like xorg.conf.ati to disable it
<viruz> i already have 20 backups, do u want 1?
<iconmefisto> and remove xorg-driver-fglrx to remove the driver
<viruz> http://pastebin.com/m4dc7d460
<viruz> this is what  aticonfig produced
<viruz> ok, im rebooting and removing the fglrx stuff
<viruz> i guess ill be able to join irc using kubuntu
<Daughain> Ok, tme for a movie and food. See ya later.
<viruz> iconmefisto: back
<iconmefisto> rebooted already?
<viruz> im at kubuntu, did nothing up to now
<viruz> will now do that stuff
<iconmefisto> so it's working?
<viruz> with vesa driver
<iconmefisto> ok
<viruz> and 800*600
<viruz> not an awesome situation
<viruz> oh
<viruz> i have xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<viruz> should i delete both?
<iconmefisto> sure
<viruz> or anything with fglrx?
<iconmefisto> if you remove the main one, you could then do sudo apt-get autoremove  to remove other packages that were automatically pulled in with it
<viruz> ok
<viruz> done
<viruz> what now?
<iconmefisto> so fglrx is removed. confirm that xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed (the open source ati driver)
<viruz> latest version is installed
<iconmefisto> and delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or rename it if you want to keep a copy)
<viruz> it is
<viruz> erm
<viruz> its empty
<iconmefisto> ok
<iconmefisto> restart X server
<viruz> i guess it will stop my irc client?
<iconmefisto> yes
<viruz> ok
<viruz> is there a shorter way than reboot?
<iconmefisto> log out, and from the login window there is a menu where you can restart X
<viruz> ok
<viruz> i have a high screenresolution again
<iconmefisto> ok, and compositing?
<viruz> sry, im a noob
<viruz> whats that?
<viruz> i have the comands compose and composite
<iconmefisto> can you enable desktop effects? (right-click a titlebar and go to "configure desktop behaviour")
<iconmefisto> *configure window behaviour
<viruz> compositsystem is of
<iconmefisto> does it let you turn it on?
<viruz> how?
<iconmefisto> tick the "enable desktop effects" box and click apply
<viruz> Mit den gewählten Einstellung lassen sich die Arbeitsflächen-Effekte nicht aktivieren. Die vorherigen Einstellungen werden wiederhergestellt.
<viruz> Bitte prüfen Sie Ihre X-Einrichtung. Möglicherweise müssen auch die erweiterten Einstellungen angepasst werden, insbesondere der Composit-Typ.
<viruz> should i translate?
<iconmefisto> mine looks like this in english: http://imagebin.ca/view/oOG7Zu.html
<genii> viruz: "effekt nicht aktivieren" is prettey explanatory
<viruz> The choosen settings cannot be activated. old settings will be restored. please check x-configuration. its possible that extended settings have to be fixed/changed, expecialy the composit type
<iconmefisto> ok, it seems you video card needs the proprietary ati driver to enable compositing
<iconmefisto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<iconmefisto> try to follow that guide closely
<robas> good day to all. Im running Kubuntu 9.10 on Panasonic Toughbook CF 28 laptop. How to make icons in K menu a bit smaller? running on 800x600
<iconmefisto> viruz: or if you don't want or need compositing, just keep using the open source ati driver
<viruz> well, i need 3d acceleration
<iconmefisto> robas: I don't know how, but you could right-click menu button and "switch to classic menu style"
<iconmefisto> robas: or try changing resolution with krandrtray
<robas> iconmefisto> thanks
<ubuntu> im having problems installing kubuntu
<ubuntu> this computer has a jacked up windows installl present,  the installer says that i don't have any partitions and it wont let me select "add"
<iconmefisto> ubuntu: do you want to keep the windows partition?
<viruz> ok i need the proprietary driver
<viruz> the open source one makes 2 fps at the menu of a game -.-
<ubuntu> iconmefisto, no way
<viruz> erm iconmefisto
<ubuntu> iconmefisto, never again
<viruz> "Prerequisites For Installing the fglrx Driver from the Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Repositories"
<viruz> i read al the steps and thats basicly what i did
<viruz> well, this one "Installation of the fglrx Driver from the Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Repositories"
<viruz> is there a chance that the second way works?
<iconmefisto> viruz: it's worth trying I suppose. when you tried to install the driver downloaded from ati website, you still had the ubuntu fglrx installed, which won't work. but now you've removed fglrx
<viruz> k
<iconmefisto> viruz: you might want to google your video card + kubuntu karmic to see if you can find more info or help
<viruz> ok
<viruz> well with my x1950 i had problems on any distrubtion
<iconmefisto> viruz: there might be something specific to your card that you could add to xorg.conf to make it work properly
<viruz> ok
<viruz> is it worth a try contaction the manufactorer?
<viruz> XFX
<iconmefisto> maybe, but they'll probably tell you to ask ati, or they'll just say they don't support linux
<viruz> 4. Enable the "Source Code" repository from the Synaptic Package Manger.
<viruz> i have kpackagemanager atm
<viruz> *packagekit
<iconmefisto> go to kpackagekit settings, edit software repositories
<viruz> ok
<viruz> so its not a problem?
<iconmefisto> make sure "source code" box is ticked
<viruz> just did it
<viruz> i guess this will take some time :-/
<viruz> ah, finished
<Zhenya> guys, hi! I have realized that Okular cannot edit pdfs, is there a way to do this natively on the kubuntu install, if not what shoiuld i download?
<eriklewis> anyone know about why an install might not show your partitions?
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: you could try installing pdfedit
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: HI! Thank you i will try that one!
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: or select and copy the pdf contents, and paste into openoffice, edit, and save as a new pdf
<ulysses__> Hello, I want to set up an e-mail alias in KMail, how can I do it?
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: that works too :D i will do pdf edit cause i have to this once in a while, and this often
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: it's not always easy to edit in pdfedit
<iconmefisto> but give it a try
<dfrey> Why does PHP insist on trying to install Apache every time a PHP update is released?
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: okthanks:D i'll give it a try
<eriklewis> Is there a KDE command to format my hard drive?
<llutz> konsole (sudo mkfs ....)
<iconmefisto> eriklewis: if you want to just delete partitions, you can use fdisk
<viruz> ok, rebooting now :-/
<viruz> ok, at least there is no crash of xorg
<viruz> fuck
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<viruz> http://pastebin.com/ma63b27a
<iconmefisto> viruz: that error was after reboot?
<viruz> yes
<viruz> ok, i red something
<viruz> sounds like the 9.4 driver could work, atm im trying to install 9.12
<jb0694> still trying to find out why i get really bad fps when i run glxgears... apparently i have gfx card drivers installed but i get like 30 fps when i run glxgears... any ideas... anybody?
<viruz> what was the command to remove the driver?
<viruz> ah, got it
<iconmefisto> sudo apt-get remove --purge
<iconmefisto> viruz: or if you didn't do purge, after removal do sudo apt-get autoremove
<kaddi> !emulator
<genii> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kaddi> ah, thanks
<genii> kaddi: np
<iconmefisto> viruz: when you get a working driver, you might want to read this thread about tweaking your xorg.conf (but keep backups just in case) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849422
<viruz> first thing when i got this stuff running is making a twenty packups
<viruz> uhm
<iconmefisto> viruz: this might also help, but looks like the same as the ubuntu guide to me: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<viruz> i generated debs for 9.04 now
<viruz> *pray*
<iconmefisto> viruz: is it a laptop?
<viruz> desktop
<iconmefisto> if you keep having trouble, maybe you could find a replacement card, nvidia or newer ati?
<amigrave> under ubuntu gnome, when connecting using ssh to a host, the ssh gui agent is automatically opened for the involved key. How to get this automatic feature in kubuntu ?
<gkffsck> Hey all, how do I install all the help documentation? Specifically the help documentation for KOrganize?
<genii> gkffsck: kdepim-doc
<viruz> i wont buy a new card...
<erock> How do I erase my hard drive that has no label?  Any help would be much appreciated.
<Oxymis> i have a dual monitor setup, and i want the taskbar to go across both screens. is this possible?
<danny_> any help me
<danny_> like enter spanish
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kaddi> did xou mean that?
<Oxymis> can the bottom bar in kde go across two monitors
<alexandernst> Kate (the text editor) started opening only one instance. How can I make it act like before and open more than 1 window?
<ig> hi guys
<ig> running kubuntu 9.10
<ig> but the latest FF is screwed up
<user1_> any help me
<ig> konqueror works ok
<user1_> like spanish
<ig> but FF keeps givin "connection reset"
<ig> why??
<ig> any ideas??
<user1_> like entre spanish
<genii> !es | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Swinger> ola
<werfact> olala
<Swinger> synaptic package manager
<Swinger> its just great
<werfact> yeah, its alright
<Swinger> i remember a time when i used to press clt+ctrl+backspace and xserver would restart it self
<Swinger> now for some reason nothing happens :S
<Swinger> alt+ctrl+backspace*
<genii> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Swinger> thanks!
<sourcemaker_> kpackagekit does not notify about new updates... what's wrong?
<SoS1> hello
<SoS1> have a big problem
<SoS1> i have 9.10 installed and it's now the second time, that my laptop freezes and capslock is flashing..
<inclement> I asked earlier about having okular open pdfs embedded in dolphin (like konqueror can), but apparently this isn't possible. I just remembered, okular could also be embedded in opera, but unlike konqueror->dolphin opera hasn't changed. Can I embed okular in opera?
<inclement> (It used to Just Work, and I can't find out how. The only obvious plugin is the adobe reader one, which is rubbish compared to okular)
<SoS1> will we get a answere soon? :)
<Guest20207> how to turn off the popups in kde4?
<mauri> i need help......during compiling vlc i have :   libtool: link: unsupported hardcode properties
<thelinuxexperime> can someone please direct me to where I would get advice on creating a deb package? thanks in advance!
<ilovealcoa> how to turn off the pop-ups in the kde4 panel bar?
<inclement> Right click, system tray settings, unselect 'show notifications'?
<ilovealcoa> thanks, but where are the system tray settings?  i instead see "panel settings"
<inclement> I get 'system tray settings' if I right click on the 'i' in a circle
<ilovealcoa> ha!  great, thanks.  however, this didn't actually solve the problem, the popups that i'm referring to are the ones that appear when the mouse is moved over, say, a minimized application, or the kickoff application launcher
<APERSON> ilovealcoa, right click on an empty area on you pane where your task manager is and uncheck 'show tooltips'
<markus_> hy everybody
<markus_> how can I remove the password when waking up?
<mauri> how is possibile to generate a .deb package including the call to the dependances?
<ilovealcoa> APERSON: thanks, that worked great.  but still the i get a pop-up when i hover over the application launcher?  i tried right-clicking on this and looked at "application launcher settings", but there did not appear to be anything useful.  is there a way around this?
<adon> ;
<adon> how do i get karmic koala to connect via dsl??
<inclement> ilovealcoa: Oh, that. I have tried and failed before to find the answer myself! Sorry :(
<APERSON> ilovealcoa, no idea
<APERSON> how does one change the steps that the volume is incremented in?
#kubuntu 2010-01-14
<daskreech> adon: how is the DSL connected to the computer?
<ilovealcoa> inclement, APERSON: thanks anyways
<daskreech> ilovealcoa: what are you trying to find?
<ilovealcoa> daskreech: a method to disable the pop-up that appears when the mouse hovers over the kickoff application launcher
<daskreech> ilovealcoa: That would disable it for all the widgets ofcourse
<ilovealcoa> daskreech: that would be perfect!
<ilovealcoa> daskreech: but you don't have a solution either?
<daskreech> Moment ;)
<daskreech> Phone
<oscar__> hey room
<oscar__> i need help
<twobits>  hey, is there any way to change the default download directory for konqueror? I can't find the option for it
<|2-bits|> no?
<Fanfare> use kget
<|2-bits|> Fanfare: thanks. is there no other way, though?
<Fanfare> konqueror saves last used path... kget can be configured more finegrained...
<|2-bits|> Ah, I see.
<|2-bits|> mine keeps going to ~/documents, though, regardless of whatever I last did
<|2-bits|> but i will try with kget
<|2-bits|> thanks
<Fanfare> have fun
<KARMIC_PS3> any one got help for qemu probz
<daskreech> KARMIC_PS3: have you asked the question?
<KARMIC_PS3> it doesnt do anything after being setup the emulated system never starts
<KARMIC_PS3> i've tried about every os
<daskreech> how are you starting it?
<daskreech>  I can't stay that long but #qemu and ##Linux would likely have information that works just as well
<KARMIC_PS3> ive tried thru qemu itself and and thru a frontend. do you mean something aside from that
<KARMIC_PS3> and i would be happy to ask my ?'s elsewhere but i have no idea how to find a channel i  need
<KARMIC_PS3> how to you search for the apropriate channel or a different channel at all
<sdwrage> Hey all
<sdwrage> having a bit of a problem with my vm of kubuntu finding packages
<sdwrage> even sudo aptitude search apache doesnt find anything
<daskreech> KARMIC_PS3: you can use /list to get a listing of all the channels. Your client will dictate how you search
<daskreech>  but if you type /join ##linux you should get a good stream of answers
<daskreech> sdwrage: Can it see the internet?
<sdwrage> daskreech, yep
<sdwrage> able to get on the internet just fine
<daskreech> sdwrage: and sudo apt-get update works ?
<sdwrage> lemme look
<sdwrage> daskreech, thx man that fixed it
<daskreech> sdwrage: uh huh :)
<sdwrage> it must have been because I installed the network adapter to the VMX after I installed to my virtual drive
<sdwrage> cool beans
<KARMIC_PS3> huh where do i type that at
<KARMIC_PS3> where do i type /list or /join at
<baddog> the same place you type to talk
<baddog> btw, don't type /list here
<baddog> /msg alis help
<KARMIC_PS3> okay im confused
<KARMIC_PS3> i want to go to a different channel
<daskreech> KARMIC_PS3: Which channel?
<KARMIC_PS3> something for qemu
<daskreech> KARMIC_PS3: in the same place you type to enter text for here type /join #qemu
<daskreech> you can also type /join ##linux
<daskreech> or if the words above are in blue you can click on them
<KARMIC_PS3> okay thnx
<daskreech> KARMIC_PS3: Ah umm you need a registerd nick for ##linux
<daskreech> !register | KARMIC_PS3
<ubottu> KARMIC_PS3: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<daskreech> Though that shouldn't be needed I think
<daskreech> KARMIC_PS3: #ubuntu may also be able to help but it's quite difficult to get help there
<clamrock> help!  how to clear aptitude's list of pending installations?
<daskreech> clamrock: apt-get remove the packages
<clamrock> um, there are 1000's of pending installations, it would be tedious to list all of them like that
<Fanfare> clamrock: aptitude (without options) , Menu Actions > cancel pending
<clamrock> fanfare: great, thanks!!
<Fanfare> clamrock: have fun
<Fanfare> Q: someone with a dualscreen (twinview) around?
<jeepmanmatt> new user to kubuntu
<ubuntu> Is there a way to get drive stats from the gui in kubuntu 9.10?
<ubuntu> I know I can run df from terminal
<ubuntu> but is there a way to do it in the gui?
<Fanfare> ubuntu: there is a monitoring widget...
<ubuntu> I think I ran that, but didn't notice anything on disk stats
 * ubuntu checks again
<Fanfare> ubuntu: check again... there are many monitoring widgets for ram cpu lan disk etc
<izzyb> k, I'll keep looking then
<izzyb> thanks
<Fanfare> izzyb: have fun
<meowkbuntu> hi all i am wanting to know it i can use ubuntu tweek on kubuntu
 * izzyb on a live cd from the install disk so I'll have to wait until the install finishes
<Fanfare> what is tweek?
<meowkbuntu> ubuntu tweek is a great ap[plication
<meowkbuntu> look into it
<meowkbuntu> i am not sure if there is kubuntu tweek  thats what i want to know
<izzyb> In general you can run anything from ubuntu in kubuntu, its just a matter of having the required libraries installed
<meowkbuntu> !tweek
<Fanfare> meowkbuntu: well, as i see this, all settings about desktop will not be usefull, as its a gnome/gtk app... but systemsettings might work...
<izzyb> ah, yeah, that's not going to be too useful in kde
<izzyb> except if you want to switch back and forth between kde/gnome
<izzyb> but it would probably still run, just not be all that useful
<meowkbuntu> Fanfare: maby there is a kubuntu tweak application then
<Fanfare> meowkbuntu: i  dont know kde has systemsettings for desktop stuff...
<meowkbuntu> Fanfare: so does ubuntu
<meowkbuntu> but ubuntu tweek is like great
<Fanfare> Q: someone know a nice kde backup tool?
<cjae> I have the tragedy black theme install but my gtk app are a little hard to understand, is there a way to not globally have this theme?
<cjae> or just have it a shade lighter?
 * cjae eyes get sore with bright screen
<Ramblurr> is there a way to setup a samba sahre
<Ramblurr> share*
<Ramblurr> in kubuntu karmic?
<Ramblurr> i.e., share my local files via smb
<Ramblurr> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2377/280/1600/filesharing.jpg <-- this dialog doesn't exist in kde4?
<Ramblurr> ah, i needed to install kdenetwork-filesharing
<ctw_> Hi -- after a recent update my laptop (running Kubuntu Jaunty) no longer connects to the wireless networks. The network manager sees the networks, but when I click on them nothing happens (it doesn't even seem to attempt to connect)
<ctw_> does anybody here have any insights on this?
<ctw_> the router is fine (I can connect with another computer)
<thetuxracer> hello :) ! can anyone help me to automatically mount partitions on boot?
<iconmefisto> thetuxracer: still there?
<thetuxracer> yes!
<iconmefisto> what partitions do you want to mount?
<iconmefisto> windows partitions?
<thetuxracer> i have a few ntfs partitions,
<iconmefisto> can you currently mount them manually?
<thetuxracer> yes. the problem is: for every first access, i have to supply the password. ill post a screenie.
<thetuxracer> yes, i can access them manually
<thetuxracer> http://i47.tinypic.com/10eln68.jpg
<iconmefisto> so you have created fstab lines for those partitions?
<thetuxracer> umm, i did, but it gave me errors. i basically ddnt know how to put a whitespace character in the mount point
<thetuxracer> (/040)
<thetuxracer> is what i mean
<iconmefisto> ok, the easiest thing to do is remove all the fstab entries for ntfs partitions you created, and install ntfs-config
<iconmefisto> ntfs-config will automatically set up fstab with all ntfs partitions
<thetuxracer> ok
<iconmefisto> or just comment out the ntfs lines in fstab if you prefer
<thetuxracer> ill apt-get them
<thetuxracer> hmm, yes. ntfs configuration tool setup the fstab for me
<thetuxracer> ok, ill reboot and be back in a sec.
<iconmefisto> you don't have to reboot
<iconmefisto> still there?
<thetuxracer> @iconmefisto ok, it worked. though ntfs config tool deosnt make a new directory for u!
<iconmefisto> new directory?
<iconmefisto> the mount point?
<thetuxracer> oh, i meant mount point
<thetuxracer> yes! :P
<iconmefisto> you could edit fstab to use the mount points you want
<thetuxracer> now i have lots of unused folders in /media need to delete them!
<thetuxracer> yes, ill copy paste the above entries, and change mount points
<iconmefisto> also, sudo mount -a  will "mount all" the partitions in fstab. no need to reboot
<thetuxracer> ok
<thetuxracer> ok, im all set
<thetuxracer> thank for the help, iconmefisto!
<iconmefisto> no prob
<gehzumteufel> Anyone around?
<gehzumteufel> kdeinit:Aborting.$DISPLAY is not set
<gehzumteufel> What can I do to fix that?
<Trebesan> anyone in the mood to assist a new kubuntu/ubuntu/Linux noob?
<kkathman> Can someone tell me why I can't see the text on the RSS NOW widget or the Microblogging widget ?
<Trebesan> i"m not completely computer defunct, but i could sure use some help troubleshooting something
<kkathman> Trebesan: what kind of probs ?
<Trebesan> ive got wifi connection problems
<Trebesan> it can establish connection with my router, but the issue after that
<Trebesan> is i cant get any pages to load.
<kkathman> Trebesan: ahh.... yeah that's a toughie sometimes
<kkathman> All of my connections are hardwired :(
<Trebesan> it handles hardwired just fine
<kkathman> Trebesan: have you done pings to the gateway and perhaps to google.com ?
<Trebesan> sec
<Trebesan> telling me network unreachable
<Trebesan> cant even ping the router
<kkathman> Trebesan:  ok well that's a decent start at least
<Trebesan> it would just be ping 192.168.1.1
<Trebesan> right?
<kkathman> Trebesan:  can you open a terminal session?
<Trebesan> im in terminal. how else would i ping? :<
<kkathman> Trebesan:  ok.. do an ifconfig and be sure of your gateway
<Trebesan> okay, what am i looking for here in iwcnfig?
<kkathman> Trebesan:  do you see on the left eth0 ?
<Trebesan> eth0 would be the wired adapter correct?
<Trebesan> but yes, i see ot
<Trebesan> it*
<Trebesan> sorry typing over the other keyboard is difficult ;)
<kkathman> does it have a inet addr ?
<Trebesan> its not currently wired
<Trebesan> im on a seperate computer
<kkathman> yeah makes sense
<kkathman> sorry bout that
<kkathman> lol
<Trebesan> shall i disconnect this one and run wired and wifi?
<Trebesan> would that be beneficial?
<kkathman> well, you might try, if possible, to see if the wired connection works
<kkathman> if so, that at least rules out a lot of things and basically points to the card
<Trebesan> it did earlier
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> what kind of card?
<Trebesan> WUSB100 Linksys
<Trebesan> usb adapter
<kkathman> lets see if, by chance ubotu has anything
<kkathman> !WUSB100
<Trebesan> what is that?
<kkathman> I think I saw ubotu quit a bit ago :(
<Trebesan> !WUSB100
<kkathman> its a bot with information
<Trebesan> it show ubottu
<Trebesan> shows** is connected
<Trebesan> 9.04 didnt even recognize it
<kkathman> Trebesan:  ok try going to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907809
<Trebesan> 9.10 does
<kkathman> you might need ndiswrapper...but I'm not sure
<Trebesan> sec
<Trebesan> lemme switch this one to wired
<Trebesan> brb
<Trebesan> there
<kkathman> now can you get out on the wired?
<Trebesan> of course
<TheAncientGoat> Grr.. After logging out, my screen turns into a bunch of unorganized lines.. I can still roughly make out what is going on, but reading text is hard
<TheAncientGoat> What on earth can it be..
<TheAncientGoat> I tried changing my refresh rate, that didn't help
<kkathman> Trebesan:  ok,,,, so that's definitely the card...the driver I reckon
<hobojon> :/
<hobojon> aparently i lagged out
<kkathman> yeah seems there is alot of issues tonight
<hobojon> is kubuntu only able to open one window at a time?
<Trebesan2> :<
<kkathman> Of course not
<kkathman> I have several open right now
<Trebesan2> then why is it meinimizing other windows
<Trebesan2> when i open another
<kkathman> Whoa I dunno !
<kkathman> Thats really odd
<Trebesan2>  ugh
<kkathman> Mine isn't doing that at all...I am having probs with the widgets tho
<Trebesan2> i might just go back to a GNOME desktop...
<Trebesan2> i got familar with GNOME and this KDE stuff is french to me
<kkathman> Trebesan:  try this..
<kkathman> Trebesan:  Try backing up your .kde directory and then reboot, letting it build you another one.  Then check out these things
<kkathman> That fixed ALOT of issues for me
<Trebesan2> im unsure how to do that
<Trebesan2> arg im out of beer, and this is just one of those nights that you just so happen to want a case
<kkathman> Trebesan:  Iyour need to copy the .kde directory in your user directory
<kkathman> to somewhere else
<kkathman> then just reboot
<kkathman> remove it from the original location
<kkathman> it will be in your /home/username directory
<markc> how do I format a usb stick to fat32 on karmic?
<markc> should I install gparted or something?
<Respatix_> how do i get to my souces to edit them in a terminal?
<tsimpson> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<dimko> а по русски тут говорят?
<tsimpson> Respatix_: they are located in /etc/apt/sources.list and the .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tsimpson> !ru | dimko
<ubottu> dimko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<markc> ah, apt-get sinstall partitionmanager, thank
<tsimpson> markc: if you don't mind using the terminal, you can use the mkfs tool
<tsimpson> but a GUI partitioner can also do the formatting
<markc> tsimpson: sure, but I'd have find and rtfm
<markc> gparted brings in unwelcome gnomeish stuff
<Trebesan> sigh
<tsimpson> markc: partitionmanager is the KDE tool
<markc> got it, thanks, how do I start it... kdesu partitionmanager or something?
<markc> if I just start it as a user it's saying I won't be able to do much
<tsimpson> yeah, but use "kdesudo"
<tsimpson> it should also be in the menu somewhere
<markc> oh yeah... there t'is, thanks again
<Trebesan> great. now when i reboot, it shows the kubuntu load screen then goes blank
<Trebesan> it hung earlier. this old machine is such a POD
<Trebesan> POS*
<markc> tsimpson: too easy, thanks for your help, seems a bit strange partitonmanager isn't already installed and hooked up to some RMB option
<cjae> anyone use calibre what is the best pdf conversion on sony reader? besides lrf
<naftilos76> Hi, does anybody know an app that uses the soundcard to make specrum analysis measurements or generate signals like sine, triangle etc?
<cjae> will installing pwmanager break karmic?
<Trebesan> anybody around and want to help me poke at an issue?
<Trebesan> anyone have an idea as to why im able to ping google in console... but unable to load it on the browser?
<Mamarok> Trebesan: you might be behind a proxy
<Trebesan> ...
<Trebesan> im connected at home
<Trebesan> that wouldnt make sense
<Mamarok> then I don't know, sorry
<Trebesan> hmm
<Trebesan> so no ideas at all?
<adon> how do u connect to dsl in 9.10?
<Tm_T> good day all
<onja_> hello, y a t'il un lien en français
<bkiab> does anyone here know anything about xorg.conf editing?
<Vroomfondle> best to just ask straight out. If anyone can answer, they will.
<bkiab> kk
<bkiab> how can i make the r128 driver work? i'm stuck using fbdev which is really, really slow.
<Vroomfondle> in theory if it's installed then XOrg should load it automatically, but failing that:
<Vroomfondle> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/r128.4.html
<Vroomfondle> check out the example just under "Synopsis"
<Vroomfondle> put something like that in your xorg.conf and see what happens
<bkiab> ok i have tried most of those options but whenever i try to use r128 x will not start
<Vroomfondle> have you checked /var/log/xorg.log.0 for lines beginning with "EE"?
<bkiab> yes
<bkiab> i talked to one of the xorg devs for a bit, but he didn't seem to know either :(
<Vroomfondle> I take it there was nothing useful there then?
<bkiab> not really
<Vroomfondle> Is this on a laptop? Cos to be honest with such an old card + driver I'd suggest just getting hold of a different graphics card if possible.
<bkiab> imac g3
<infinite> Hello All
<Xinux-al> hello infinite
<infinite> I am about to buy a wireless router for my home, the options are Belkin G Wireless router, CISCO(LINKSYS)->WRT54GH, and TP-Link->TL-WR642G routers, can I fiind drivers for any of these wireless routers
<Vroomfondle> ...drivers?
<Vroomfondle> why would you need a driver for a router?
<Xinux-al> i think you don't need driver for router
<Vroomfondle> that's not how routers work :)
<Vroomfondle> as long as you have a driver for your wifi card, you should be fine
<Xinux-al> yes that's true
<infinite_> Do you use any drivers for a wireless router to connect to a laptop?
<uwe> hallo
<Vroomfondle> infinite_: Well, you'll need a driver for the wifi chipset in your laptop
<Vroomfondle> but you won't need a driver for the router itself, because the router is not in any way attached to the laptop
<Vroomfondle> it'll just communicate with the laptop via wifi.
<Vroomfondle> Hi, uwe.
<Xinux-al> hi uwe
<uwe> jemand der deutsch spricht hier?
<Xinux-al> Vroomfondle can you explan me exactell how wireless work
<Xinux-al> if you want
<Vroomfondle> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<infinite_> I have Kubuntu 9.10 installed on my laptop. The wireless routers that I listed have a CD for Win Vista and Mac OSX. There is no software for Linux.
<Vroomfondle> infinite_: you don't need the software.
<Xinux-al> infinite can you give me the name of your router
<Vroomfondle> just use the web interface on your router.
<Vroomfondle> Xinux-al: what do you want to know, exactly? The wifi card in the PC communicates with the router via radio waves.
<infinite_> The routers I saw are Belkin G Wireless Router, CISCO(LINKSYS)->WRT54GH, and TP-Link->TL-WR642G.
<infinite_> What is ndsiwrapper?
<Xinux-al> you know i have a laptop i have a wifi card included and what can i do to to use wireless (execuse m english)
<Xinux-al> inifinite
<Vroomfondle> infinite_: it allows you to use Windows network drivers
<Xinux-al> yes
<Xinux-al> to use windows network on kubunut or ubuntu
<Vroomfondle> Xinux-al: usually you just have to click on the network icon in the system tray and add a new wirless network (assuming you have set up a wireless router)
<Xinux-al> ok thank you Vroomfondle
<infinite_> Wont the wireless transmission be encrypted, how will my laptop access that transmission and decrypt it
<infinite_> Does Kubuntu have drivers for the wireless chipset?
<Xinux-al> infinite i don't know what you need exactely but try to see this
<Xinux-al> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Xinux-al> there is CISCO
<infinite_> Hi: I found that you need drivers for the wireless card, and not the router
<markc> is it possible to have a unified single fileview across for desktops
<markc> folderview*
<markc> is it at all possible to have the same folderview on multiple desktops?
<Noxo> hii
<Noxo> i just have installed kubuntu
<Vroomfondle> hi.
<Noxo> where can i find the synaptic?
<Vroomfondle> K -> Computer -> KPackageKit
<Noxo> computer?
<Noxo> where?
<markc> K button
<markc> on the panel down the bottom left corner
<Noxo> i have: help favoritss;settings but not computer
<markit> hi, I've ubuntu remix 9.10, and want to be able to run also kde that I love, I've installed a kubuntu desktop package and switched to kdm, but after the log and the spash I've  a black screen, just the cursor (or alt+f2 to run a program) working. What could I have missed? I've removed kubuntu-netbook since I would like the "normal" K menu
<Noxo> ok markc iv installed it thx
<markit> (ah, I've also ppa repository enabled...)
<otswim> hello, where can i change the behavior of word-moving in the terminal? i don't want the cursor to stop on dots '.' when doing ctrl+right / ctrl+left
<lysandre> #darkcore
<lysandre> #darkCore
<lysandre> #freebeer
<APERSON> The system tray doesn't respect my setting for notification positions, is there a remedy to this?
<icons> l
<comedit> I have had some kind of crash where my  personal info regarding email (disconnected imap and my desktop is not there anymore the way it used to
<comedit> howvere I have a backup
<comedit> I thought to restore (application backintime)
<comedit> kamail dir
<comedit> kmail
<comedit> to start with
<comedit> in the kmail dir however is a lock
<comedit> wait a sec checking stuff
<comedit> on the phone sorry
<comedit> i restore the dimap folder
<comedit> i get errors saying
<comedit> The UID cache file for folder 989405213/INBOX/Trash could not be written. There could be a problem with file system permission.
<comedit> if I look at the kmail dir I see a file called lock
<comedit> knotact is running now
<comedit> i shut it down now
<comedit> can simply remove this lock file and restart kontact
<comedit> or is this to simple thinking
<ubuntu> Hello, people. I need help booting my system. I have installed new version of nvidia drivers, and later my kernel was updated from official repository. Somehow this make my system unbootable. Error message was 'X server cannot start. Screens found, but none have usable configuration'. Additional error message stated that there is a mismatch between version of nvidia driver and kernel video API. Later I booted with previous version of kernel
<ubuntu>  and added some Launchpad PPA repository with fresh nvidia drivers which I foolishly believed should fix my problem. They make my system totally unbootable instead. I can login into console, but a few moments later system hangs up completely - blank black screen. I am now on Live CD. What could I do if any to revive my system?
<RiotingPacifist> ubuntu: the PPA will be for oss drivers, nvidia drivers will not be avalible for the new kernel, just use the old kernel until nvidia drivers are updated
<ubuntu> RiotingPacifist: How could I apply this to my old system from the live CD?
<ubuntu> RiotingPacifist: If you mean just boot into the old kernel - they are all unbootable.
<RiotingPacifist> ubuntu: that is what i meant, if your sure they are all unbootable then i can't be much use other than to suggest you ask for help in #ubuntu and #nvidia
<RiotingPacifist> !nvidia | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> RiotingPacifist: Is there a way to install old ones from the live CD?
<RiotingPacifist> your old kernel will still be in your grub menu (unless you erased it), if you want to reinstall from the cd, make sure the cd is in your sources then use something like aptitude or synaptic to install the kernel offered from the cd, apt-cache policy linux may help you find out which one it is
<ubuntu> RiotingPacifist: Problem is - my system hangs up even in console login. Is it possible without booting it?
<ubuntu> But wait, I didn't try old kernel with 'Safe Mode'. Could this help?
<RiotingPacifist> old kernel with safe mode should work, but if it's hanging on console login then i don't know whats wrong
<RiotingPacifist> it is possible to use aptitude without booting it, you need to chroot into the actual install then run aptitude inside the chroot
<RiotingPacifist> !chroot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<ubuntu> I don't know is it 'hanging' or not, but after few seconds after console login cursor hides and there is nothing else but the blank black screen.
<RiotingPacifist> ubuntu: sounds like x is trying to start or the kernel is crashing, does your numlock key flash?
<ubuntu> I didn't noticed that, probably not.
<ubuntu> No, I would have noticed that.
<ubuntu> RiotingPacifist: So, what would you advice me except booting in safe mode?
<RiotingPacifist> if console logins (alt+prtscr+r then ctrl+alt+f1) are failing then my advice is to look for somebody with better advice than me in #ubuntu or #nvidia, i know the way to install software to a nonworking install is chroot (see link above), but i don't know it well enough to help you. I would check for obvious errors (df ar your disks full, etc) but I don't really no ubuntu well enough to know how to fix your problem
<ubuntu> Disk are surely okay. Thank you, I'll seek further help there.
<RiotingPacifist> np, just wish i could be of more use, double check disks, far too often ive gone hunting for a bug only to realise i had run out of space on one of my disks and it was causing a non disk full related error
<RiotingPacifist> ubuntu: just saw this forum post, it **may** help with the nvidia problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 , but i think you have a more serious error
<rethus> how does the programm naemd which makes updates (in the tray) ?
<rethus> it doesn't appear in the tray
<rethus> anymore
<rethus> and how can i do autostart firestarter in kde?
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: autostart is controlled by the autostart kcm in systemsettings, just type autostart in krunner and pick it
<rethus> RiotingPacifist: nothing appear if i type auto in kmenu
<rethus> which package i have to install
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: no idea what you mean for "how does the programm naemd which makes updates (in the tray) ?"kpackagemanager", does system updates if that is what you mean
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: not sure run systemsettings and find the program manually
<rethus> i mean the little icon which green if no update there
<RiotingPacifist> it's in systemsettings>advanced>usersettings>autostart
<RiotingPacifist> i think you mean kpackagemanager, it only shows up when there is work to do, if your up to date there is no icon, you can check its running with pgrep -l package
<rethus> thanks
<rethus> one question to akonadi
<RiotingPacifist> if you must have the icon you can remove kpackagekit and use the gnome program instead, i think it's called update-notifier, it should work in kde without any problems but i don't know
<rethus> how can i switch to akonadi... and should i do?
<rethus> RiotingPacifist: its enough, if the icon appear if new updates available
 * mistrynitesh installed screen-profiles, wondering how to change the current screen profile
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: I think akonadi is more for developers, it works behind the scenes so it will start up if any programs need it but if it doesn't start up there is nothing for it to do (and in my experience if it does start up you just open yourself up to problems, for now anyway)
<raphink> mistrynitesh: you mean really screen-profiles, or byobu?
<paulsomebody> RiotingPacifist: I booted command line and found irc client. It's very nice, you know.
<raphink> mistrynitesh: normally, that would be F9 -> Change Byobu's colors
<mistrynitesh> raphink: the 'screen-profiles' package...
<raphink> mistrynitesh: you should switch to the byobu package
<raphink> screen-profiles is a quite old package
<paulsomebody> Could anyone tell me where is the sources.list file?
<raphink> paulsomebody: in /etc/apt/
<mistrynitesh> raphink: but byobu is not in the official repos
<paulsomebody> Thank you.
<paulsomebody> q
<raphink> mistrynitesh: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: to see if its running pgrep akonadi -l, to get the tray icon which is probably what your after run akonaditray
<mistrynitesh> raphink: jaunty
<raphink> mistrynitesh: ah, right
<raphink> well then, whenever you switch to karmic or lucid (when it's out), you can use byobu instead :-)
<raphink> that said, the version is jaunty is old ;-)
<mistrynitesh> raphink: thanks... just tried the 'screen-profiles' command and it is giving me some options... I wonder why I didn't try that earlier
<raphink> mistrynitesh: when you use screen-profiles, you first have to select a profile, then you just launch "screen"
<raphink> once in screen, you use F9 to access the options menu
<mistrynitesh> raphink: oh! I see... i have given the command from within the screen... will quit and select the profile first!
<raphink> in byobu now, that would be byobu-select-profile
<raphink> I don't remember what it was exactly in screen-profiles
<raphink> autocompletion should help you with that
<raphink> ah there
<raphink> mistrynitesh: select-screen-profile
<raphink> you type that, choose your profile, then type screen
<mistrynitesh> raphink: aha! thanks a ton! will be back after trying this
<rethus> how can i add suspend to dist by keyboard-press?
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: if you only want suspend to disk you can set that suspend button or the power button to do this in your powerdevil profiles
<rethus> powerdevvil?
<rethus> before at suse i used powersave
<rethus> and sign the keyboard-key to s2disk
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: if you wan't to do a better way then find the command that is called when you hibernate (it's probably a dbus call or something) and a shortcut to it using systemsettings>input action>new>global shorcut>dbus command/normal command
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: for some reason i think it's called powerdevil, but basically im talking about the battery icon
<RiotingPacifist> here i have pm-hibernate, but i think it needs root access to hibernate directly, so something like kdesudo pm-hibernate would work
<RiotingPacifist> yeah pm-hibernate may only be run by the root user
<rethus> i need a command which rund directly
<rethus> click on the button >A> suspend2disk
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: i think you can only hibernate through a dbus call, unless you install s2disk, if i disapear it's because ive found the command
<rethus> or can i add my username in such way that it have permission to use pm-suspend
<RiotingPacifist> rethus: the command is "qdbus org.kde.powerdevil /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Hibernate"
<rethus> if i run this on bash, it would s2disk?
<RiotingPacifist> yup, well it just did here
<rethus> whats with uswsup?
<RiotingPacifist> no idea, it uses the same method as the battery icon, i think it uses pm-utils, which calls, uswsup, but tbh i don't know
<APERSON> The system tray doesn't respect my setting for notification positions, is there a remedy to this?
<daskreech> APERSON: Which version of KDE?
<APERSON> daskreech, 4.3.4
<daskreech> What are you doing to set the positions?
<APERSON> daskreech, right clicking on the notification icon > system tray settings> and clicking on the screen position I'd like the notifications to show up
<daskreech> APERSON: And they ignore it?
<APERSON> daskreech, yes, they always appear in the bottom-right corner regardless of where I tell them to go
<dinfo> HI ALL
<APERSON> !hi > dinfo
<APERSON> err, meant to pipe that
<genii> Live n learn :)
<APERSON> the bot's gone!
<daskreech> APERSON: I'm not certain it works like that
<APERSON> well, what's the option there for?
<APERSON> this window specifically: http://imgur.com/PuxSc
<APERSON> well, I'm sorry
<APERSON> that's for avantana notifications
<APERSON> it works if I set it to those ones, thanks daskreech
<daskreech> APERSON: Alright :)
<APERSON> now howabout where can I configure the step the volume gets incremented in?
<markus_> hy everybody
<daskreech> crimsun: Hi Do you know if you can play with the soundcard's volume step?
<daskreech> hi markus_
<APERSON> I know in gnome it's a gconf setting
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<daskreech> APERSON: I see KOSD may support that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<daskreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi daskreech
<BlueRay> fgfhhf
<BlueRay> how to remake FIREFOX????????????????????????
<BlueRay> _fucking_  firefox get down CPU
<petsounds> remake?
<BlueRay> my cpu work on 99%
<BlueRay> refuck
<Pici> BlueRay: Please watch your languge here.
<BlueRay> delete   and install new
<BlueRay> ok
<BlueRay> Pici   do not bub me--- i am sorry
<BlueRay> HOW TO REINSTALL FIREFOX
<BlueRay> REMAKE REBUILD REINSTALL   I do not know how to say
<BlueRay> I want new firefox
<Vroomfondle> sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<BlueRay> old is BAD
<Vroomfondle> now stop shouting.
<Vroomfondle> if you're on Karmic you have Firefox 3.5.x, which is new
<BlueRay> In C is fumction  getpgrp ))
<BlueRay> OK   I am ready do it
<BlueRay> I made it
<BlueRay> What dpkg stends for?
<BlueRay> I meant abbreveate
<Vroomfondle> debian package
<BlueRay> ok
<markus_> What does this tell me: "CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found."?
<markus_> What do I have to install?
<daskreech> markus_: build-essentials
<markus_> this worked. thanx a lot!
<markus_> Got my first kde4 program running... yeeeeees!
<markus_> did this in the commandline. kdevelop says it can't find "#include <KAboutData>". What do I have to set for this to work?
<daskreech> markus_: Wheee :)
<daskreech> markus_: #kde-devel might be more useful :)
<markus_> daskreech: ok. moving there
<KoWwu> q
 * daskreech yawns
<soee> hi
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone have any experience overclocking under Linux? I've kinda hit a brick wall.
<Vroomfondle> last thing I knew, overclocking was primarily done in the BIOS...
<contrast> Vroomfondle: Right... But I've read from several sources that any OS-related CPU frequency scaling can interfere with OCing, which seems to potentially be related to the problem I'm having. I've already tried turning Powerdevil off completely in Service Manager, seems to have no effect though.
<bonjour-910-64> bonjour   , hello , , perdu  !
<markit> hi, I've ubuntu remix 9.10, and I've installed kubuntu-desktop and set to use kdm and log as kde, but after login and spalsh screen, I've a black screen and the mouse. Alt+f2 let me run the app I want, but I do't have the desktop! any clue?
<markit> I'm using ppa repo
<bonjour-910-64> aie aie    pas bon mon anglais    very bad english
<petsounds> !fr > bonjour-910-64
<petsounds> bonjour-910-64, #ubuntu-fr
<bonjour-910-64> au secours !! SOS !!!!
<ubottu> bonjour-910-64, please see my private message
<Galvatron> In Kubuntu 9.04 I added "acpi=off" to kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst and after reboot the cursor got big lags. Removing "acpi=off" parameter didn't help.
<daskreech> contrast: try #phoronix ?
<markus_> markit: I would simply install kubuntu directly. Should be easier than to find this bugs?
<markit> markus_: yes, it would, but I would loose my data
<contrast> daskreech: Already got it, but it isn't much good given I can't seem to get my overclock to stick in Linux. Thanks anyway. : \
<contrast> daskreech: Ahh, didn't read that right, thought you were referring to their test suite. I'll head over there, thanks! :)
<markit> I've seen that I've no plasma-desktop process running, even if is a package is installed
<markit> but really could be a rc1 bug
<BluesKaj> markit, what graphics card and driver ?
<daskreech> markit: what happens when you run plasma-desktop
<markit> it's an acer d250 netbook, works fine with gnome, I think is an intel card. But I've the mouse and if I run a program works fine (alt+f2), so seems that graphic is ok, just desktop is missing
<markit> let me check
<markit> mm the desktop appeard :) wondering why I have to do manually
<shadeslayer> markit: its kinda of a known bugs with certain configs.. i had it beta 2 but not in RC :P
<markit> let's try to reboot it, maybe now has got it configured
<daskreech> markit: Somepeopel seem to have an issue with KDE starting too quickly for the the Dbus to keep up and plasma dies it seems
<markit> I see, hope they will be able to fix for rc2 soon :)
<markit> thanks a lot for the tip
<shadeslayer> its even on the kubuntu devel ML
<shadeslayer> markit: it may be solved by renaming .kde to .kde_old... it sets up new configs and that might resolve the problem.. not a sure shot solution
<markit> shadeslayer: I removed kde completely, removed .kde, reinstalled kde-desktop but nothing went better
<shadeslayer> markit: did you rename the .kde folder in home?
<markit> shadeslayer: I removed it
<shadeslayer> markit: ah well then :D
<daskreech> markit: That's where you mail and someother data is kept so try renaming it in future
<shadeslayer> was worth a try... though theres no known solution..
<daskreech> You could delay KDE starting up I guess
<markit> mm taskabr seems "doubled", like one over another with a certain offset
<shadeslayer> markit: you can put a pre-kde startup script in the autostart item
<shadeslayer> the script would just contain one command... plasma-desktop
<markit> mm no audio also :(
<markit> really making basic things work is a nightmare
<shadeslayer> markit: oh thats simple... click on the sound icon in the tray
<shadeslayer> markit: thats why we are here :)
<markit> lol
<markit> I've removed mute
<markit> also I've tried to check systemsettings, but "test" button gives no sound
<shadeslayer> markit: no click on the mixer
<markit> (xine as backend)
<markit> done, all channels are up and unmuted
<shadeslayer> nice.. ok next step,type : alsamixer in a konsole
<markit> as root or regular user?
<shadeslayer> markit: then set everything to high there too... regular user
<markit> mm speakers was muted, but unmuting it did not changed anything
<markit> do I have to reboot something?
<shadeslayer> markit: nope
<shadeslayer> markit: now try to play something
<markit> no sound
<shadeslayer> markit: ok,um type : speaker-test : in a konsole.. do you hear static?
<markit> I hear nothing
<markit> maybe the backend is broken?
<shadeslayer> markit: ok,now type : lspci | grep audio
<shadeslayer> scrap that
<markit> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shadeslayer> oh ok it displays it.. didnt do it here :P
<shadeslayer> one sec
<markit> (I've added "-i" in grep)
<shadeslayer> ah nice :),and google shows loads of slimy bugs
<markit> wonderful :(
<markit> btw, in gnome works, so should be a kde bug, but alsa does not sound
<shadeslayer> oh it works in gnome?
<markit> yes
<markit> but I use kde on the desktop, kde everywhere, so I installed it in the netbook also :)
<markit> if you want, I can try again, maybe a full-upgrade broke the sound in gnome also
<shadeslayer> yeah,KDE is everywhere :)
<markit> hold on
<shadeslayer> markit: um no need
<shadeslayer> markit: ok lets try another backend,but that might cause some videos to stop working
<contrast> Any overclockers around? I just did my first build last night. Raised the CPU's bus from its default of 333MHz to 366MHz, left the default multiplier alone (x8). CPU clock reads 2.92GHz in BIOS, but upon booting into Linux, it's only clocked at 2.66GHz.
<markit> mm knetworkmmanager crashed in loggin out
<shadeslayer> contrast: i think #linux would be more appropriate,since the kernel is custom built
<shadeslayer> markit: that happens here too
<contrast> shadeslayer: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<shadeslayer> markit: install phonon-backend-gstreamer
<markit> I'm booting gnome right now, ok
<shadeslayer> markit: ok
<daskreech> I dunno I've never had knm crash
<markit> ok, in gnome works, so is not a kernel / audio module problem
<daskreech> And audio always comes auto muted for some reason but thats easy to fix
<shadeslayer> daskreech: well its not muted thats for sure
<daskreech> Then again I have a list of bugs I keep finding in corner cases that no one else can replicate
<shadeslayer> daskreech: like the facebook plugin not working in 4.4?
<shadeslayer> (for kopete)
<markit> shadeslayer: do I have to change default backend to gstreamer, I suppose
<shadeslayer> markit: yes
<daskreech> shadeslayer: Wouldn't know I don't have facebook
<shadeslayer> daskreech: ah ok
<markit> I was able to hear test music, then tried to change outputdevice and systemsettings "froze", sigh
<markit> let me kill it and try play video
<shadeslayer> markit: ah thats kinda of a problem in RC... everything freezes up :)
<shadeslayer> beta 2 was *much* more stable and smooth
<ToxinPowe> I agree
<markit> urgh, so a lot of regressions have been introduced
<markit> wondering how quality test is done, if I can get so many problems in a fresh install
<markit> and not in "strange corner cases"
<shadeslayer> markit: yep,beta 2 was more of a RC1 whereas RC1 is... well kinda SVN like :P
<markit> ok, login sound is good :)
<markit> shadeslayer: thanks a lot for your time and suggestions
<shadeslayer> markit: oh no problem.. im always around :)
<shadeslayer> markit: btw does it work with the gstreamer backend?
<markit> mmm most of the video don't play, I have a still image, with smplayer and movieplayer or whatever
<markit> shadeslayer: yes, system sound work with gstreamer backend only
<markit> well, let me test reverting back to xine
<shadeslayer> markit: hmm well please report a bug with the kde bug tracker
<shadeslayer> or at the xine site,if they have a bug tracker
<markit> now reverting to xine shows (when I "apply") a message  like "analog channel does not work", but it works
<markit> really is not good for regualar use, I will name it "alpha 1"
<markit> not rc1
<shadeslayer> markit: so xine works now?
<markit> yes, seems so
<markit> at least with system sounds
<shadeslayer> markit: yeah,pity you couldnt try out beta 2 though
<markit> let me try video
<kubian> kde does not play well with gstreamer
<kubian> use phonon
<markit> now video "plays", but no sond
<markit> kubian: how can I do?
<kubian> you should get rid of those gstreamer*
<markit> I thought I was using phonon with gstreamer or xine backend
<kubian> shud be phonon-backend-xine
<kubian> sometimes it helps to reboot if you made changes to sound
<Gintulis> how to turn on playlist reapeet in amarok 2.2.2 ?
<markit> "the M$ way", lol
<shadeslayer> Gintulis: its in the lower right corner in your current playlist
<shadeslayer> Gintulis: had to ask in #amarok about 3 weeks earlier
<kubian> goto playlist->repeat-> off || track || album || playlist
<shadeslayer> kubian: they changed it in 2.2.2
<shadeslayer> kubian: theres no repeat->off
<kubian> oops..sorry am using 2.2.1
<markit> ok, no sound from video, I give up
<kubian> let me upgarde real quick
<shadeslayer> kubian: Gintulis instead you do : click arrow on track progression->repeat track/playlist/whatever
<shadeslayer> markit: hmm,and what about xine?
<markit> I'm using xine now
<shadeslayer> markit: and sound works?
<markit> with gstreamer the image was still
<markit> with xine the image "runs", but no sound
<markit> let me check a mp3
<markit> system sounds work
<shadeslayer> markit: ok..
<shadeslayer> markit: thats a start :P
<Nete> how do you view sys info?
<Gintulis> now, i faund it
<markit> mm amarok started the first time, now is hanging
<markit> ctrl+esc does not show the task manager...
<markit> no, neither amarok plays music
<markit> really I give up and I will stay with gnome, using kde apps, until 4.4 is released
<shadeslayer> markit: well sorry that this didnt work out,RC 1 is pathetic with the regressions
<markit> shadeslayer: don't worry, I'm a long time kde lover, I will never give up ;)
<shadeslayer> that coupled with virtuoso taking 20pc of my CPU... its frustrating
<shadeslayer> markit: nice to hear that :)D
<markit> I'm using kvm for virtualization. Btw, a very interesting solution is proxmox distro (debian based)
<markit> http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Main_Page
<shadeslayer> markit: solution for what?
<markit> virtualization
<shadeslayer> ah..
<markit> they have a "bare metal installer", you enter the cd and it installs the distro with web interface for vm management
<markit> (it erases the entire HD, be careful :))
<shadeslayer> markit: kinda like the chromium OS
<medius> Anyone know anything about ecryptfs on kubuntu here?
<jonah_> hey guys, i can't configure samba, the error is: Error: "/tmp/ksocket-jonah" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<shadeslayer> medius: apart from the fact that it just worked once for me? no :P
<jonah_> can anyone please help
<shadeslayer> jonah_: did you start it with sudo?
<jonah_> shadeslayer: yeah i think i did, but now whatever i do it says it...
<shadeslayer> jonah_: did you read the wiki?
<jonah_> shadeslayer: surely my home user account should be 1000 and not 0 anyway, cos 0 is root
<medius> I add a new user using adduser --encrypt-home <newusername>, When I login as the new user everything works correctly and the private home is mounted automatically.  But when that user logs out I get "fopen: Permission denied" and the private home remains mounted.
<jonah_> shadeslayer: what wiki? samba one?
<shadeslayer> jonah_: the ubuntu wiki on samba?
<jonah_> shadeslayer: i just pressed right click, properties and then pressed to configure sharing. nothing happened. so i ran dolphin in konsole with sudo so i could get an output error
<shadeslayer> jonah_: thats the worst thing ;P
<shadeslayer> !samba | jonah_
<ubottu> jonah_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jonah_> shadeslayer: why is it bad?
<shadeslayer> jonah_: never use GUI apps with sudo
<shadeslayer> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<jonah_> shadeslayer: ah ok i'll use kdesudo in future, thanks. but what can i do now to fix this and set up samba?
<shadeslayer> jonah_: see the wiki entry!
<jonah_> shadeslayer: but the wiki doesn't mention kde or samba setup in system settings, or the option on the right click. so how can i do it through the kde tools provided?
<jonah_> shadeslayer: would rebooting help?
<shadeslayer> jonah_: um no
<shadeslayer> jonah_: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#Samba_File_Sharing
<dsaaaa> hello again
<dsaaaa> I install phpMyAdmin
<dsaaaa> and I can not see  where he is????
<dsaaaa> WHERE!!!!!!!!!11
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: theres a particular address you need to go to
<dsaaaa> apt-get install phpmyadmin -> vuollaa
<dsaaaa> shadeslayer ???
<dsaaaa> NO
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: no,its a web URL which points to /var/www
<shadeslayer> and uses apache on the local server for phpmyadmin... one sec
<dsaaaa> Yes !   but I can not see my phpmyadmin therer
<JulCes> can i install kubuntu on a dynamic disk?
<dsaaaa> root@ubuntu:/var/www# ls
<dsaaaa> Free_Hosting_Manager_V2.0.2  index.html  joomla
<dsaaaa> root@ubuntu:/var/www#
<FloodBotK2> dsaaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: please wait for a sec
<dsaaaa> how to find phpmyadmin   that was installed
<shadeslayer> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<dsaaaa> find / phpmyadmin     this request return many many bad strings --- fing - is stuped program!
<dsaaaa> ubottu ???  so???   get out if you do not know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<llutz> pebkac
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: please mind your tone
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/55943
<dsaaaa> how to shut down    root mode???
<markus__> dsaaaa: I had the sam eproblem. Does localhost/phpmyadmin work?
<dsaaaa> "sudi -i"
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: root mode of what?
<dsaaaa> how to exit?
<dsaaaa> sudo -i
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: try : ctrl+D
<dsaaaa> ok
<dsaaaa> it is work
<JulCes> can i install kubuntu on a dynamic disk?
<shadeslayer> JulCes: dynamic disk?
<dsaaaa> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<dsaaaa> BUT where is MY PHPMYADMIN???
<JulCes> i bought a laptop with dynamic disk
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: its at localhost/phpmyadmin
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: do you know what phpmyadmin does?
<dsaaaa> Not Found
<dsaaaa> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: www.localhost.com/phpmyadmin
<dsaaaa> yes   I showld restart my server
<dsaaaa> I thing
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: you also need LAMP
<dsaaaa> do not find phpmyadmin
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: also try :  http://localhost/phpMyAdmin
<dsaaaa> one year ago   I install phpmyadmin!!! and it work
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: do you have lamp installed?
<dsaaaa> The requested URL /phpMyAdmin was not found on this server.
<dsaaaa> what is lamp?
<shadeslayer> !lamp | dsaaaa
<ubottu> dsaaaa: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dsaaaa> YES
<dsaaaa> and all work
<llutz> shadeslayer:  www.localhost.com might not be what you expect
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: im sorry but i dont know anything more about phpmyadmin,used it for about 2 hours,which was 3 months back
<shadeslayer> llutz: idk the exact address,but its something like that
<llutz> just "localhost"
<llutz>  www.localhost.com is an existing internet domain
<dsaaaa> OK  MANS    say me plkease command     throo which I can find MY DRAMATIC phpmyadmin
<dsaaaa> find / phpmyadmin     does not work!!!
<shadeslayer> dsaaaa: phpmyadmin is not some piece of CLI,its rather a url
<dsaaaa> It return me many   BAD PATHES!!!
<llutz> dpkg-S phpmyadmin
<dsaaaa> NONONO
<shadeslayer> and a daemon if im correc
<llutz> dpkg -S phpmyadmin
<dsaaaa> ~!!
<dsaaaa> yes
<dsaaaa> I found!!
<dsaaaa> phpmyadmin: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/pmd/scripts/ajax.js
<dsaaaa> why not in www???   it is terrable
<kilrae> anybody know how to convince my computer that a different monitor is the primary one?
<dsaaaa> I should make link to  /usr/share/phpmyadmin/   ?????
<genii> dsaaaa: You'd want anyone with access into the webserver to be able to run ajax.js ?
<kilrae> intel, KDE 4.4, Karmic
<dsaaaa> how do you think   guys
<dsaaaa> no   I show you one of founded strings
<dsaaaa> It is not metter
<genii> dsaaaa: The phpmyadmin install normally makes an apache2 config addition for an alias to where it actually is
<genii> eg: so no linking stuff from the web dir should be needed
<dsaaaa> when I installoing phpmyadmin   one ask me     And  I select "apache2"
<dsaaaa> But I do not remember what ask me installer of phpmyadmin ))
<genii> dsaaaa: Did you install phpmyadmin from the package manager of (k)ubuntu or did you download and install it from someplace?
<dsaaaa> GUYSpetr@ubuntu:/var/www$ sudo ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<dsaaaa> OK?   I am clever?
<genii> Not really
<dsaaaa> I wrotre    "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<dsaaaa> when I located in /var/www/
<dsaaaa> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 2010-01-14 21:27 phpmyadmin -> /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<dsaaaa> link do not work
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about where to begin
<dsaaaa> link can not work?
<dsaaaa> because permission of server is not enough
<markus__> dsaaaa: I solved this by simply downloading phpmyadmin and copied it into /var/www. Then it is exactely as you know it
<genii> dsaaaa: When you did the apt-get install of it, the installer already made the changes needed it to be at http://localhost/phpmyadmin         but apache2 usually needs a restart before you can see it there
<dsaaaa> how to delete files that I copy now
<dsaaaa> all that I copy
<daskreech> dsaaaa: Jsut delete them normally
<dsaaaa> Guys    You all want to know   what I do????  Why I install all thing ang phpmyadmin???   OK I say you.   I write checkers on php
<dsaaaa> I wrote it on clear C    but it is not good
<sourcemaker> how can I enabled the kpackagekit update notification?
<sourcemaker> it does not work any more...
<genii> Some things to think about: copying everything from /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ into /var/www is not a solution. Anyone able to browse the root of your webserver can see then all the actual subdirs and files there, possibly exploit them, etc. Also updates to myphpadmin will not get applied, only to where the package manager put them originally. so if you delete where they originally put them you will in addition get package manager errors later which just
<genii>  compounds the issue. The best thing is not to have any subdirs or symlinks in /var/www but to let the installer edit the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default with it's httpd.conf file so that it has the right Alias /phpmyadmin/ "/usr/share/phpmyadmin/" entry and restart apache2
<FloodBotK2> genii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * genii sips
<DerHorst> Another good thing might be if you rename phpmyadmin
<DerHorst> when your server should be available to the web
<DerHorst> there are at least a few subjects who try to get access to the blah.com/phpmyadmin or /pma or a few things
<dsaaaa> yes ))    I know...   because now password is clear...
<dsaaaa> " let the installer edit the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default with it's httpd.conf file so that it has the right Alias /phpmyadmin/ "/usr/share/phpmyadmin/" entry and restart apache2"   -    yes    you are right
<dsaaaa> Warning: include(/etc/phpmyadmin/config.header.inc.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/config.header.inc.php on line 6
<gehzumteufel> Hopefully someone can help me with this. I ran some quick updates yesterday, and now KDE won't start. If I try to start it from command line, it gives me $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server. I run the startx command, and it gives me errors with the NVIDIA driver. "Failed to initialise the NVIDIA kernel module
<frodoleggins> hi all, is there an application to do screencast written with qt?
<gehzumteufel> Any ideas on how I can fix this without x?
<dsaaaa> gehzumteufel   I have not ideas
<gehzumteufel> Yeah me either
<dsaaaa> get beer and drink
<gehzumteufel> LOL
<gehzumteufel> I have beer here at the office
<gehzumteufel> And some whiskey too
<gehzumteufel> ah I just figured it out
<frodoleggins> no one knows?
<gehzumteufel> NVIDIA driver issue
<dsaaaa> frodoleggins   I tryed to write checkers on QT!!!  and it is bad documentation!!
<dsaaaa> I love not QT!!!!!!!
<gehzumteufel> Skype does screencasting
<gehzumteufel> How do I remove an incorrect kernel module and replace it with the correct one...without x?
<Vroomfondle> rmmod and insmod
<Vroomfondle> and lsmod to list modules if you need it
<gehzumteufel> well basically the NVIDIA driver module somehow got reverted to an old driver
<genii> Vroomfondle: modprobe -r and modprobe is more prudent, has sub-module dependecy checking/removing
<genii> (than insmod/rmmod )
<gehzumteufel> How do I run .run packages?
<gehzumteufel> I basically have to reinstall the NVIDIA driver
<kriss3d_> hmm nautillus cant connect to windows shares ??
<genii> gehzumteufel: make sure it's executable with: sudo chmod +x whatever.run       then: ./whatever.run            (usually. Some of then need command line arguments added depending on what it does)
<gehzumteufel> hmm it is the NVIDA driver
<genii> gehzumteufel: Probably use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual as a guide
<gehzumteufel> I just got it. It is an sh file
<gehzumteufel> Just ran sh NVIDIAblahblahblah and it is installing
<gehzumteufel> Installed a newer driver than I had before too. w00t fixed
<Roasted_> whats up guyus
<markus__> genii: All this security stuff is totally not needed if you develop on your local machine behind a router. On a webserver visible from the outside there should not be a phpmyadmin at all. So to make things working as fast as possible is to copy the phpmyadmin files directly in the webspace. imho.
<DerHorst> when coping is okay, a symlink should work too
<genii> Since the installer automatically makes an alias to it why should it be neccesary, unless you are downloading the myphpadmin from it's source location or something
<Dekkz> Hello.. i have a problem... just got my new computer.. got 2x750gb SATA disks which i use in raid 0... then i installed windows 7... then i installed Kubuntu.. no problem so far... but when i rebooted the computer nothing happened.. just straight into windows 7... any ideas what to do? seems like grub didnt install at the raid
<Dekkz> Hello.. i have a problem... just got my new computer.. got 2x750gb SATA disks which i use in raid 0... then i installed windows 7... then i installed Kubuntu.. no problem so far... but when i rebooted the computer nothing happened.. just straight into windows 7... any ideas what to do? seems like grub didnt install at the raid
<werfact> Dekkz: seems like you didnt even used raid for installation, only single drive
<Dekkz> hmm... well... in the installation i choose to install ubuntu on the raid partition
<rapid_> guten abend. ist es hier erlaubt auch auf deutsch zu schreiben'? mein englisch ist grausam...
<werfact> Dekkz: yeah, but that was a ntfs raid partition?
<genii> !de | rapid_
<ubottu> rapid_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Dekkz> no... ext3 partition..
<genii> Dekkz: Was this from Wubi or from booting the install cd?
<rapid_> ok , thank you for the information
<Dekkz> the live cd
<genii> (wubi has lots of issues with raid0)
<werfact> Dekkz: if you used ext3 raid, windows wouldnt be on there anymore
<rapid_> #kubuntu-de
<Dekkz> even if i installed it on another partition?
<werfact> Dekkz: press shift right when grub loads and see if you have a menu for ubuntu
<Dekkz> i dont even have grub there?
<werfact> Dekkz: how is the raid laid out, partition layout?
<Dekkz> 2x750gb SATA disks in raid 0.. 100 mb sucky win 7 partition, 150 gb win 7 partition, 150 gb logical with a 16gb swap and 134 gb ext 3 partition, 300 gb ntfs partition and 800 gb ntfs partition
<werfact> Dekkz: yeah, i think you have to boot from the / or boot partition if you made it, not the windows partition,
<werfact> Dekkz: but with raid im not sure how you going to do that
<werfact> does the raid have option to choose which part to boot?
<Dekkz> nope :S not what i have seen.... but shoudlnt there be a mbr also?
<werfact> mbr is on the harddrive, it wont matter as you have a raid
<werfact> is the raid built in motherboard?
<genii> I don't think it's possible to install to the mbr of something like /dev/md0  or so
<werfact> Dekkz: go to your raid menu where you create raid partitions, and see if you can pick from which partition to boot
<Renovatio> hi all, i've got a problema with my pc. with lshw it recognize my cd-rom device but if i put a cd in my device it always tell me "status=no-disc"...which can be the problem?
<genii> Renovatio: What kind of cd? Blank CD-R/CD+R, audio cd, driver install cd, etc ..?
<Renovatio> genii, it seems to be with no cd in every cases...now i putted an audio cd but with empty cd or dvds it's the same!
<genii> Renovatio: Apologies on lag, work required me. Is there some line in your /etc/fstab which has /dev/sr0  in it?
<genii> (or scd0)
<genii> Carnage\: Please fix your default username to something which someone does not already have
<Renovatio> genii, don't worry for lag: wirk first of all...anyways i have this "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0", do you talk about this?
<|2-bits|> is there anyway quick and easy way to address the plethora of missing file associations in firefox
<genii> Renovatio: Yes. that looks correct
<|2-bits|> going through and adding them to firefox manually looks painful
<genii> Renovatio: Internal CD drive or external?
<Renovatio> genii, internal
<genii> Renovatio: After you put in a disc, does: dmesg | tail                report io errors or so?
<genii> Work calls again :/
<Renovatio> genii, i'll wait you here :)   dmesg | tail   don't report me this: http://pastebin.com/d6be95d72
<genii> Renovatio: Hm. What reports output from: groups     (with no sudo in front)
<Renovatio> genii nico adm dialout cdrom plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare
<teage> is there a way to install guest additions for linux?
<teage> I am running vb with a linux distro and want to install guest additions much the way you would if it where windows.
<teage> is that possible?
<soee> need quick explanation, whats a mpd server ?
<werfact> teatime: yeah u can install
<chx> hi. the capslock led and the capslock state are out of sync. that's annoying. how can i switch off the led :) ? Kubuntu 9.10
<werfact> chx: put some electric tape on it
<chx> oh come on
<daskreech> chx: how did you get them out of sync?
 * chx spreads arms
<chx> KDE always had mysterious key combos that did funny things whne i typed too fast
<daskreech> ha ha. Check what the xmod key is for it
<daskreech> I thought we killed most of those
<chx> xmodmap?
<chx> lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)
<chx> what am i to do with it?
<mauri> i've download .tar.bz2 package source. Is there a command able to see which are his dependences requested?
<daskreech> chx: it should have one to toggle so if possible swap them
<daskreech> mauri: sudo apt-get build-dep package name
<mauri> daskreech: which sould be "package name"?
<daskreech> mauri: Whatever is the name of the application/lib/module you are trying to build
<mauri> daskreech: i've build vlc-1.0.4.tar.bz2
<mauri> daskreech: sudo apt-get build-dep vlc-1.0.4.tar.bz2  ?
<daskreech> just vlc
<mauri> daskreech: uhmm... I if use only vlc.... the result shows the dipendence of the package contained in the repository
<daskreech> mauri: should be very close
<daskreech> if not exactly the same
<mauri> daskreech: unfortunately no
<daskreech> wildly different?
<mauri> daskreech: http://wiki.videolan.org/Contrib_Status  vould be ?
<alessandro> ciao
<mauri> alessandro: ciao
<mauri> daskreech: are you still there
<daskreech> mauri: Somewhat :)
<daskreech> mauri: I've seen the web page
<mauri> daskreech: question: i've run sudo apt-get build-dep vlc
<daskreech> right
<mauri> daskreech: and a lot of package (.dev) are requested
<svnt> Some one live in USA?
<mauri> daskreech: it is strange because i've compiled it and it work without the package shown by apt-get build
<daskreech> mauri: That's right
<mauri> daskreech: sorry...why?
<daskreech> mauri: It will get all recommendations as well as requireds
<daskreech> so vlc only requires a few things but to get all the bells it will recommend quite a number more
<daskreech> the build-dep gets all the functionalilty that it can so you will see more
<mauri> daskreech: there is no way to kow only the package streactly requested by the package iìve just compiled and made .deb
<daskreech> mauri: i'm sorry I don't understand that?
<mauri> daskreech: sorry my english is not too good
<mauri> daskreech: i try to explain what iìve done
<mauri> daskreech: i compiled source package installing the lib requested by ./configure
<mauri> daskreech: and at the end iìve build a .deb file using checkinstall
<daskreech> mauri: right
<mauri> daskreech: now, checkinstall does not resolve the dependences? and so i would like to know which are the necessary package to use that .deb file. A lot of packages i've install were only for complilin i supposed
<daskreech> which depends is it asking for?
<daskreech> mauri: Right
<Renovatio> genii, i live in italy and here it's going to be very late so i cannot wait for you again...thank you for all and good work ;-)
<phoenixz> Is there anything known about the Intel driver in Kubuntu 9.10? The actual drivers (the default "new" one and the fall back) are both HORRIBLE.. the new one causes me having to wait 30 seconds to see the 30 characters I just typed.. The fallback is still slow as hell, though now I "only" have to wait 5 seconds.. but with this one, suspend hangs my machine and every now and then, at random, the screen blanks and never comes back forcing me to restart the
<phoenixz> machine..
<phoenixz> In other words, current intel drivers suck balls, pardon my French
<mauri> daskreech: the problem is not what is asking (i made a text list by myself) but the problem is what was already installed on the machine......
<phoenixz> Is there any news on a new Intel driver that actually ... eh.. just works?
<daskreech> mauri: ah umm ok what's installed?
<daskreech> how are you installing your package btw?
<mauri> daskreech: the .deb is installed bu kpackagekit..... but if start from a clean system and instal it... i think that samething will be missing... is it true?
<daskreech> mauri: if you built it against the packages (karmic ) and you are installing a new system with the same depends (another karmic) then no
<daskreech> It will install the same way
<daskreech> the things you installed by build-dep are for compiling only
<mauri> daskreech: ok and so which are the ones to allow vlc working?
<mauri> daskreech: sorry for my stupid questions
<daskreech> mauri: the same as the ones you need for vlc
<mauri> daskreech: sudo apt-get show vlc?
<daskreech> mauri: Right
<mauri> daskreech: sorry  suso apt-cache show vlc?^
<daskreech> mauri: No need for sudo
<daskreech> apt-cache show vlc will work fine
<daskreech> you aren't making any changes to anything so no sudo
<mauri> daskreech: for istance, apt-cache show vlc-nox but i'venot installed it and the compiled package woorks
<daskreech> mauri: Nox is recommended
<daskreech> not needed for VLC but it will install without it
<daskreech> build-dep is more extensive because once you've built the package then installing vlc-nox won't make a difference because when you compiled it it didn't know about vlc-nox
<daskreech> so when you compile it tries to get every possible scenario
<daskreech> then when you install it only uses what MUST be there for it to work
<daskreech> if you want to install more things then that's fine since when you compiled you told it "Oh if you see vlc-nox then do this if there is no vlc-nox then just ignore that and go on playing"
<daskreech> mauri: Does that make sense?
<mauri> daskreech: http://pastebin.com/d4ac51c66     it seems not reccomend
<daskreech> mauri: ha that's the package that you compiled ?
<mauri> daskreech: it is the result of apt-cache show vlc
<daskreech> mauri: Right you installed your package already?
<mauri> daskreech: yes using checkinstall
<daskreech> mauri: Right. that's your package you are looking at
<mauri> daskreech: i repeat... for istance vlx-now is not installed at the moment on my pc even if it is requested
<mauri> daskreech: too difficult write in english wha i have in my mind
<Empty_foo> silly question perhaps, if you are in term7 n=0 and you hit crtl alt F7, why doesn't gui restart/refresh ?
<daskreech> Empty_foo: cause you are already in term 7?
<daskreech> why would it?
<Empty_foo> why wouldn't it?
<daskreech> Because you are already in Term 7
<Empty_foo> right
<Empty_foo> but why the different behaviour?
<daskreech> it doesn't refresh any of the other terms if you are  there and press the button to go there
<daskreech> why should term 7 be any different ?
<Empty_foo> if I'm on 7 and i go to 3 then it starts/refreshes 3 .. if I'm on 7 and I go to 7 why doesn't it do the same thing?
<Empty_foo> like i said.. silly question.
<daskreech> Empty_foo: If you are on 3 and go to 3 does it refresh it?
<Empty_foo> and that's exactly what i'm talking about!!!
<Empty_foo> why doesn't it?
<Empty_foo> ok, saner question... haha..
<daskreech> Empty_foo: because you are already on three :)
<Empty_foo> how can I stop the pop-up bubbles on the toolbar (or what ever it's called) from occurring.. looked around and i think I've turned off all desktop effects
<daskreech> It's like someone calling you on the phone and asking you to go to your office. If you are already there you say "Ok" and hang up
<daskreech> you don't walk outside and knock on the door and go back in
<daskreech> Empty_foo: the toolbar?
<daskreech> you mean the tooltips?
<Empty_foo> hang on one sec
<Nete> hello, trigger not displaying correctly.
<soee> daskreech: i thnik he means the ones popping out when u hover some icon etc, was searching the same and couldnt find how to edit or turn it off
<daskreech> The toolbar or the taskbar?
<Empty_foo> soee: yup those ones
<Nete> Can you run trigger non-fullscreen?
<Empty_foo> Nete: not sure what you mean by that.
<Nete> the racing game trigger always starts fullscreen. It doesn't display correctly. I have intel graphics
<Empty_foo> Nete: ahh ok.. which racing game?
<Fanfare> Nete: check its config and set it to windowed (and your resolution to simulate fullscreen)
#kubuntu 2010-01-15
<cjae> any suggestions for a good password manager?
<cjae> I was using pwmanager but not supported in karmic anymore
<cjae> is there anyone here ever : ) not trying to be rude
<cjae> was going to use keepassx but it couldn't even properly import .pwm files
<lzz> hi everyone
<Nete> Hello. How Do I view system info in kubuntu.
<Nete> I want to know the name of my graphics card
<nikitis> How do I set up KDE to use Alt+ codes?
<DrX> Hola
<DrX> alguien podria ayudarme porfavor
<DrX> hi, help me please
<xuCGC002> DrX: What's wrong?
<DrX> hi where spanish support?
<DrX> mirc channel?
<DrX> :(
<xuCGC002> DrX: channel is kubuntu-es
<xuCGC002> DrX: #kubuntu-es
<DrX> :) asi? jeje no sabia
<xuCGC002> sorry
<DrX> tnks
<xuCGC002> Drx: No problem
<Darkseid> good evening folks
<Darkseid> have a firefox question
<Darkseid> and I have given up on googling it
<Darkseid> how do you manually add mime types?
<genii> Darkseid: /etc/mime.types
<Darkseid> nope that aint it
<Darkseid> thanks though
<Darkseid> #ubuntu
<genii> Darkseid: If you do:  about:config   in firefox and search for: mime_types  you'll see this is in fact the file it looks at
<xuCGC002> Darkseid: No, we're not going back to that. :-D
<Darkseid> lol
<Darkseid> yeah I see that in the about config
<Darkseid> hrmph
<Darkseid> trying to set the association for the Citrix client to fire off wfica when I go to it through a browser
<genii> Darkseid: Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo instructions?
<Darkseid> still no help
<Darkseid> the client works fine
<Darkseid> but I have to manually browse to its' location to launch it
<Darkseid> and it is just getting annoying
<genii> Darkseid: What is it's mime type?
<Darkseid> .ica
<genii> Darkseid: Possibly in about:config adding a new string called applications.ica   or application.ica  with the value being the path to wfica might work
<Darkseid> worht a try
<Darkseid> lets see what happens... worse outcome.. nothing
<Darkseid> which is no different than I am at now
<Darkseid> ;)
<Darkseid> nope
<genii> Might take a close/repoen of ff
<Darkseid> I did
<genii> Darkseid: in my mime.types it has application/x-ica         maybe try application.x-ica    as the name instead of application.ica ( in about:config)
<Darkseid> aaaah
<Darkseid> trying now
<Darkseid> I have application.ica
<genii> If that doesn't work I'm fresh out of ideas on it :)
<Darkseid> nope
<Darkseid> was worth a shot though
<Darkseid> thanks for your help
<Darkseid> I guess I just have to browse to the folder everytime
<werfact> anyone needs help??/
<daskreech> werfact: Me :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<crimsun> daskreech: yes, it's possible both at run-time and at compile-time to adjust the volume steps
<daskreech> crimsun: Ok thanks.
<zintus> hello everyone)
<zintus> can someone help me my trouble with X server?
<tom__> whats the trouble?
<zintus> i have mx518 and i want side duttons to work
<zintus> what i do: add mouse section to my xorg.conf
<zintus> just as described here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<zintus> what i have: black screen
<zintus> as i researched - problem in Driver option
<zintus> if i change it to evdev all is ok
<zintus> but i have package with mouse driver installed, wtf?
<zintus> i mean driver "mouse"
<daskreech> zintus: You may want to add the evdev events to actual events
<zintus> what do you mean?
<zintus> without config section i can select items in dolphin/etc with side buttons
<zintus> and tried xbindkeys to bind side buttons to ALT|LEFT with no effect
<zintus> same black screen on x server startup
<daskreech> I'm not sure how the black screen corresponds to your mouse?
<zintus> adding mouse section to xorg.conf == black screen
<zintus> adding xbindkeys to autostart == black screen
<daskreech> ah
<daskreech> ok
<zintus> so?
<daskreech> sorry I'm not fully here. Have you looked at any docs for the Mouse section of xorg ?
<zintus> suddenly not
<zintus> thx for a right direction to search
<chuck_> can anyone help me with editing /etc/apt/sources.list    I am clueless when it comes to editing in these terminal programs
<chuck_> I just need to add a couple of lines to access some intel video drivers
<chuck_> does anyone have 5 minutes to share their great linux knowledge please?
<iconmefisto> chuck_: what's the problem you're having?
<genii> chuck_: What lines and from where are they you wanted to add?
<Zhenya> hi guys, i got a ton of questions from a newb
<Zhenya> so here goes.
<Zhenya> question #1. I installed 2 apps not from the kpackage. When i run them i get no memory left erros
<Zhenya> and the computer basicly goes to shit and i have to hard reboot
<chuck_>  iconmefisto: the lines are
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: HI!
<chuck_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu intrepid main
<genii> chuck_: Perhaps use the pastebin if it's more than 3 lines
<chuck_> and
<Zhenya> the two apps I installed are google earth and mixxx
<chuck_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu intrepid main
<genii> chuck_: And you are running intrepid?
<chuck_> yes
<chuck_> i used the command
<daskreech> Zhenya: Yeah those would eat memory
<genii> chuck_: alt-f2   then: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zhenya> oh so i'm actually running out of memory?!?
<Zhenya> i have like 2 gigs in this thing
<chuck_> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> chuck_: vi or nano is fine too if you don't mind command-line
<daskreech> Zhenya: did you check if you were running out of memory?
<Zhenya> daskreech: hi! storage or ram?
<chuck_> genii: no i do not like command line let me try kate
<iconmefisto> chuck_: you might find nano easier to understand than vi. or just use kate as genii suggests, that should be very familiar
<genii> chuck_: You will also after need to install the gpg key
<daskreech> Zhenya: how much free ram you have
<Zhenya> dang it lost connection, did anyone say anthing to me?
<chuck_> genii: i think i have that
<Zhenya> daskreech: how do i check?
<chuck_> someone was helping yesterday in vi but I had to reinstall today
<daskreech> Zhenya: short way is type free on the command line before and after you run the apps
<Zhenya> right nw i'm running my usual mix
<Zhenya> T U F
<Zhenya> Pay your LSLC Associate Membership Here. Associate Membership is open to those individuals and families who live beyond the active area of an LSLC chapter, but wish to enjoy the benefits of the newsletter or email list. This Membership is also open to certain eligible individuals such as dealership employees, automotive educators, and youngsters without a driver's license or Land Cruiser, but having a Land Cruiser itch.
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: free -m (the -m option will show memory in megabyte units
<FloodBotK3> Zhenya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zhenya> whoops
<daskreech> other way is to hit ctrl esc
<Zhenya> wrong thins
<Zhenya> 2061264     799340    1261924
<Zhenya> i have 1224 free!
<Zhenya> in megs
<chuck_> genii that was easy with kate thank you
<genii> chuck_: You're welcome
<chuck_> genii: the alt-f2 is that basically a terminal command line?
<genii> chuck_: It prompts you for a program name to run... so not really a terminal in itself
<genii> Konsole would be a terminal/console
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: memory seems like everything is good
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: any other reason that could possibly happening?
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: I got googleearth from medibuntu repos. maybe try that? http://medibuntu.org/
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: could you give me a quick lesson on repos etc?
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: the medibuntu website has links explaining how to do it all. eg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repository
<Zhenya> great! thanks
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: how do i uninstall stuff, heh?
<werfact> Zhenya: u using intrepid?
<Zhenya> werfact: no idea what that even is, just installed linux for the first time last week :P
<werfact> what version
<genii> werfact: I think chuck_ was the one using Intrepid :)
<Zhenya> kubuntu 9.10
 * genii makes more coffee
<werfact> Zhenya: so whats the problem
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: there should be an uninstall script in the folder you installed googleearth
<Zhenya> ok let me look there
<werfact> lol, stay away from google garbage
<Zhenya> werfact: k sounds good. but then i can't make a phone call on my android :P
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: same story with mixxx?
<werfact> try skype
<Zhenya> werfact: what about when I leave? :P
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: I don't know what mixxx is, but don't think it's in medibuntu (if that's what you mean)
<werfact> when you leave where?
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: mixxx is  a digital dj software
<Zhenya> ok great got google earth uninstalled
<Zhenya> guys where are most things installed? in bin?
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: mixxx is in official repos
<iconmefisto> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1717 kB, installed size 3220 kB
<Zhenya> ya and it crashes everytime when i run it....
<Zhenya> i just want to uninstall and play with these things when i'm better acquanited with linux
<werfact> Zhenya: install from repos
<Zhenya> werfact: but how do i first uninstall it?
<Zhenya> found it woot, I though it should be in the same place with kpackage....
<Zhenya> oh it is
<Zhenya> werfact: i did install it through the repository
<DasBooo> Morning
<DasBooo> I have a problem: i need, to connect to the internet, a new dial-up. I configured it, but i can't find where to use this new connection...can u help me?
<DasBooo> it's a dsl-connection
<daskreech> DasBooo: how is it coming from the DSL modem?
<DasBooo> directly to my pc
<daskreech> DasBooo: Via Ethernet?
<DasBooo> jap
<daskreech> And how do you get an IP address?
<DasBooo> from auto eth0 i think ^^
<DasBooo> right now i'm on with my windowspc -.-
<DasBooo> the problem is, i don't know, where or how to use my configured connection
<DasBooo> it's not in the list when i click on the trayicon
<werfact> i guess you need to open the kppp or whatever its called, i think thats for the dialup
<daskreech> DasBooo: How is your windows connection getting it's IP address ?
<DasBooo> KPPP is open and i configured my dsl-connection there @werfact
<werfact> DasBooo: you dont know how to start he connection?
<DasBooo> windows is connecting by a simple login with my login
<DasBooo> ops ^^
<DasBooo> just a simple login with name and pass
<daskreech> For DSL you may need to know if it's PPPoA or PPPoE
<DasBooo> tried everythin...the problem are not my settings
<DasBooo> the problem is, that i can't see my connection...or where to dial up
<DasBooo> it's not listed in KPPP
<genii> pppoe is dsl , ppp is acoustic modem
<DasBooo> i looked...it's pppoe
<genii> DasBooo: Do you see in the tray near speaker icon a network icon?
<DasBooo> yes
<DasBooo> by clicking this icon i can see eth0
<DasBooo> sry, i am realllllly late, will be back later
<john-charles> Hey all, is there a script folder for ram sleep/ hybernation, kind of like net up and net down?
<genii> JonathanD: /etc/acpi
<genii> tab fail :(
<genii> gkffcks: /etc/acpi
<gkffcks> thanks, quick question, if you know the answer, there doesn't appear to be a division between going down, and comming up in that directory, how do I distinguish the scripts?
<genii> gkffcks: The scripts for each action are self-contained
<gkffcks> so there's no way to add a specific script? Basically I need certain network file systems unmounted, and appearantly the process doesn't actually let if-down scripts execute.
<genii> gkffcks: You can add in the /etc/acpi/events   some conditions to a particular action but thats about it
<gkffcks> I see.... well I'll mess with it, and see if i can get it doing what I need. Thanks!
<genii> gkffcks: If you open /etc/acpi/events/ac            you can see what it does when on wall power, etc
<gkffcks> Basically I wrote a pretty nice python script that mounts some sshfs mount points, and unmounts them when net up, and down, but they never get unmounted when the system sleeps, which leaves all the mountpoints as frozen, when the system comes back up.
<baddog> woah. So I just enabled desktop effects, and now I have a black screen with xchat and System Settings on it
<baddog> :/
<baddog> is it possible xchat did this? :/
<chalcedny> my husband's computer is typing 3 letters when he presses the u key.. unfortunately that's in his login
<chalcedny> we traded from the usb keyboarad to a ps2 keyboard and it's still happening
<Guest3080> Hi, can anyone tell me how to fix 'resolv config missing in 9.10
<Guest3080> cannot get dial up working
<rosco_y> what is a good video player for kubuntu?
<ayo12> olaa
<ayo12> ola algun español o ablante español??
<ayo12> hola hasse
<T0mRiddle> Hi, I made the File Menu on Konsole disappear on accident
<T0mRiddle> Anyone know how to restore it?
<T0mRiddle> Woop, nevermind, right clicking worked this time
<Hasse> ayo12: hi :)
<ayo12> hi how are you??
<Hasse> ayo12: ... I guess you wanna reach someone else - but I'm fine anyways :)
<Hasse> ayo12: you?
<jing>  sdf
<ayo12> sorry, I'm spanish and to translation for me are very difficult jejeje :D
<jing> Sorry, I am a green hand
<jing> Hello, everyone
<jing> :-)
<ayo12> hi
<cjae> Using kde 4.3.4 from ppa, how do I stop nepomuk indexing it slowing my system down terribly
<cjae> it is*
<Mamarok> cjae: just stop it in the system settings
<cjae> Mamarok: how uncheck nepomuk desktop
<Mamarok> cjae: go to the system settings -> Advanced Tab -> Desktop search and disable it
<cjae> Mamarok: that should say how? ... uncheck nepomuk desktop
<cjae> it seems to have worked
<Mamarok> well, unchecking seems logical, no? :)
<cjae> my file transfer was at like 3 hours or something
<cjae> yes
<cjae> last time I had it enabled I thought there was a system tray applet or whatever that would let me shut it off
<Mamarok> cjae: that only disables the Strigi earch, not Nepomuk
<cjae> oh
 * cjae thinks the rain is gone
<cjae> thanks
<coogrid> ..
<dfaure> X won't start at boot, and when I start it manually, it has no keyboard and mouse. X log says: (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
<dfaure> what's the next step for finding out what the problem is?
<Tm_T> dfaure: and haldaemon is running fine?
<dfaure> I can't see any "hal" in the process list, but     start: Job is already running: hal
<dfaure> hmm ok after "sudo service hal restart" it is -really- running....
<dfaure> ok so it's like ssh, I don't understand why those services aren't started at boot
<dfaure> is there a log file of the boot output? dmesg has nothing
 * dfaure notes that the recovery menu without keyboard is really not useful....
<Tm_T> dfaure: I know the feeling, shame I cannot help
<dfaure> init: ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4
<dfaure> I see that a lot during boot
<dfaure> init: hal main process terminated with status 127
<dfaure> then the same with avahi-ademon and kdm
<noaXess> hi all
<SwissTorExit> good morning to everyone
<noaXess> have problem with the openoffice pdf import extention fomr ubuntu repo... i know it's an oo.org question.. but the extention is from ubuntu repos..
<SwissTorExit> i have a question, why on kubuntu when i take a git i.e, it never ask or e never see the fingerprint to control if it's really the right ?
<noaXess> SwissTorExit: good morning to you.. swiss.. now it's time for noon
<SwissTorExit> :D
<icons> hi
<cjae> ok is there a way to edit the menu in kde4 to make kickoff launch apps on the same screen kickoff is on (nvidia twinview)
<cjae> I think the is way by alt f2 screen 0 or something like that
<cjae> alt f2 vlc screen 0 that should say
<Kolia> cjae: vlc screen 0 from command line does the trick?
<cjae> Kolia: something like that I am trying to find the page again
 * dfaure is experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/430611 except that it got closed because someoe though it only happened when /var was on a separate partition....
<antares> mp3
<antares> buongiorno a tutti
<SwissTorExit> hello antares
<Kolia> cjae: if you find the command line that does it, right-click on the menu icon > Menu editor > find the app you want to launch this way and check the "command" field
<cjae> Kolia: I am thinking menu editor will use the same settings twice
<Quintasan|Szel> anyone knows how can I display list of AP's near me in command line?
<Kolia> cjae: i don't understand
<llutz> Quintasan|Szel: iwlist s
<cjae> I think menu editor will use the same settings on kicker 1 as kicker 2 making it not useful unless you want for example firefox to only open on screen 1
<Kolia> cjae: oh i see what you mean now.
<Kolia> well you can still try with one app
<Kolia> maybe you'll get a good surprise :)
<starslights> nobody have a idea about my question ?
<Kolia> starslights: which was?
<starslights> ihi Kolia, i would'like to be able to verify the sig certificat of https git or svn in exemple
<starslights> when i take one, kubuntu never ask about it
<starslights> i.e on ubuntu the first time we need confirm with temporary, permanant or refused and i never have found on kubuntu and it will be great to can compare the sig
<starslights> sorry about my english
<Kolia> starslights: i don't know sorry
<starslights> okie, thanks to have answered, but you see what i mean ?
<Kolia> not sure (but it's a long time since I left Ubuntu)
<starslights> well when you want downlaod a program bfrom the source in a git repo for exemple, to be sure that's not a fake , the site of the program give a  siganture certificat for the https connection for the git. i.e:signature du certificat HTTPS : 11:34:5c:b1:c4:12:bla bla bla.... and my question are how can i see this cert in the terminal before it download the program.
<starslights> actually it automatic download without asking me if it the same sig...
<avihay> any chance someone knows how to make movies work in stepmania4 from the binary package in playdeb?
<starslights> hi avihay, no idea, sorry
<avihay> sigh... bouken desho desho just isn't the same....
<cjae> I still have windows opening on the wrong screens, kde 4.3.4 9.10. Can someone please tell me 1. Does randr have any affect if you use the proprietary nvidia driver 2. Is it the nvidia driver which is the problem 3. Is there any solution
<cjae> twinview
<cjae> I am searching for months and seem to find plenty of wrong answers
<cjae> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cjae> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in karmic
<plan_rich> hi there! what about javafx in kubuntu. It works in eclipse/netbeans, but it does not in konquerer nor firefox...
<plan_rich> do you have the same problem?
<user1_> hi
<icons> hey'
 * mistrynitesh wants to know about popular text based web browsers
<dfaure> mistrynitesh: links
<plan_rich> hi there! what about javafx in kubuntu? It works in eclipse/netbeans, but it does not in konquerer nor firefox? what about you?
<mistrynitesh> dfaure: was just going through the package description of elinks, it says: it is enhanced version of links...
<chfwiggum> hi all
<chfwiggum> how do i install all docs of all installed kde apps?
<Renovatio> hi all, i've got a problem wih my cd-rom device...lshw recognize it and fstab seem to be configured properly but my OS doesent' see any cd insered...what could this isse depends on?
<psicho> a lame question
<psicho> if i install a library using the package manager where the hell does this package install ?
<Tm_T> typically the libraries are in /usr/lib
<psicho> well it isnt there :D
<psicho> that was the first place i was lookin
<psicho> lol i have never installed it :D
<dfaure> dpkg -L <packagename> tells you, anyway, where the stuff got installed
<psicho> dfaure: thanx for this info
<noaXess> in gimp, if i want print any picture i can't change any paper settings.. is that a gimp isue or kubuntu/kde/gtk?
<ldeveaux> quit
<zoiss> hey guys. i was setting up my kyocera printer, but i got some issues with it. the printer is ignoring all settings. it is printing in duplex always for example ...is there anyone how can help?
<zoiss> *who can help
<psicho> is there a good tool for synchronizing stuff between win and kubuntu ? if both OSes are on the same machine ?
<shadeslayer> everything is slow as hell
<shadeslayer> brb
<artem_> порно
<sk81> is there a tool which collects event log messages from an email inbox an desplays them in a table on a webpage?
<shadeslayer> !ru | Aradiv
<ubottu> Aradiv: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> any ideas about : http://pastebin.ca/1752389
<jb0694> how can u tell which version of kubuntu you are running (i.e. 32 bit or 64 bit)?
<shadeslayer> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<shadeslayer> um thats not it..
<jb0694> i mean, is there a command or a gui that will tell you directly what bit version of kubuntu somebody has?
<Kolia> uname -a won't give a clue?
<shadeslayer> jb0694: yeah do : uname -a
<jb0694> thnx... that tells me
<Kolia> cool
<acer_> i am nopphon
<snowtown86> n
<BluesKaj> hiya folks
<dinfo> HI CHANNEL
<Fanfare> Q: is there a top-like tool to monitor xserver?
<Fanfare> dinfo: whats up?
<dinfo> fine thanks
<Tm_T> Fanfare: to monitor what exactly?
<Fanfare> Tm_T: general xserver... what app needs how much x... something like that
<Tm_T> Fanfare: err, that doesn't make much sense, X is not like cpu or ram
<Vroomfondle> Is there a limited amount of 'x' to go around, then? If my X server runs out of x, can I buy some more somehow?
<Fanfare> Tm_T: ok, different view... i sometimes see X climb to the top of my proccesses. then i'd like to know what X does...
<Fanfare> Vroomfondle: pssst u need an X? psst...
<Tm_T> that I do not know (:
<LjL> !info xrestop | Fanfare
<ubottu> Fanfare: xrestop (source: xrestop): X11 server resource usage monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-4 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Vroomfondle> Fanfare: if X hits the top of your process list regularly it might be because you're not using DRI
<Vroomfondle> that's a common cause.
<Fanfare> Vroomfondle, LjL: ok, checking, thx
<Fanfare> LjL: thx just what i wanted...
<mellhen> will khtml or webkit be standard in konqueror in kubuntu 10.04?
<Tm_T> mellhen: not yet decided
<mellhen> have you ever tried accessing ebay with khtml if you want to view an article you have to scroll "meters" down
<Tm_T> mellhen: hmm, haven't noticed this
<mellhen> and maps.google.com does not work with khtml (try changing your location).webkit works. is there any guy here, who dicides this?
<Tm_T> mellhen: whole team participates in this decision
<mellhen> ok, so it would be nice to be in this team, wouldnt it? Where can i publish bugreport which are read by members of this team? i  did a lot of in launchpad an never got any feedback.
<mellhen> Tm_T: how can i participate?
<mac_nibblet> THe special version for netbooks that does include normal laptops?
<mac_nibblet> Anyone?
<Tm_T> mellhen: one method is to mail to kubuntu-devel mailinglist, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> mac_nibblet: it works in any computer
<mac_nibblet> Tm_T, yeah but does it support laptops better then the regular dist?
<Tm_T> mac_nibblet: no, just different default desktop
<mellhen> Tm_T: i send a suscription request, thanks
<mellhen> mac_nibblet: what about to install kubuntu-desktop and after plasma-netbook-package?
<JuJuBee> What program can I use to extract the audio tracks from a music video dvd
<PA1> How to change the login window options in ubuntu 9.10?
<dfaure> PA1: the manual solution is to edit /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc as root
<dfaure> but there's a configuration module for it too, in lde ;)
<dfaure> kde
<psicho> hey people
<mellhen> Tm_T: would it be usefull to post bugs in this mailing-list, too?
<psicho> what should I install if i have no manual entry for such functions as memcpy etc... ?
<jjjasxxx> My cooler rotate with very HIGH speed!  Where can I see speed of them?
<Tm_T> mellhen: not really
<mellhen> jjjasxxx: lm-senors and pwmconfig
<PA1> hey thanks..
<mellhen> jjjasxxx: if you are yousing an ibm notebook try Thinkpad ACPI
<jjjasxxx> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ lm-sensors
<jjjasxxx> bash: lm-sensors: команда не найдена
<mellhen> Tm_T: so for bugs launchpad is still the first address?
<jjjasxxx> command not found   BUT I now install throw apt-get
<sfears> i'm having trouble finding the package that adds disk management tools (partitioner) to the system settings
<Tm_T> mellhen: yes
<mellhen> jjjasxxx: if you have installed lm-sensors run sudo sensors-detect and pwmconfig as root. hope itl help. try to find tutorials&howtos in your language
<nikitis> I need help adding a new harddrive to fstab.  I thought I did it correctly, but it's still not auto-mounting at boot.  Could someone help me
<nikitis> http://fpaste.org/M9or/ My fstab
<nikitis> It's the last entry
<soee> hi
<mellhen> i read something about nepomuk search will be integrated in dolpin in kde4.4RC1. i cant find it in kubuntu 10.04A2. How to activate it?
<soee> mellhen: when kubuntu 10.04 a2 was released ?
<mellhen> soee: yesterday
<mellhen> soee: but it contains kde4.4rc1
<soee> mellhen: ok thank u, ill stay with 9.10 till some rc version
<mellhen> soee: would be better if you want to be productive
<soee> anyone figure out how disable/edit tooltips in kde 4.4 rc1?
<ubuntu> ola
<ozi> HELP
<ozi> need simple image editor for karmic
<LjL> !info kolourpaint4 | ozi
<ubottu> ozi: kolourpaint4 (source: kdegraphics): simple image editor for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 851 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<soma__> setting pidgin ubuntu 9.04
<ozi> yes
<ozi> working
<ozi> tanks
<sfears> i have a second hard drive installed and mounted as a vfat partition.. but i can't copy any files to it as a user becuase it's owned by root.. how do i mount this partition owned by a user?
<dfaure> sure, only stay 5 minutes after asking your question....
<ubotte> dfaure do not flood
<dfaure> ?
<Empty_foo> lol
<rafaelmf> when I install audacity, mp3 files are associated to audacity, and not amarok anymore. where I could change this system-wide?
<dfaure> rafaelmf: type "Associations" in your K menu, to start the "File Associations" configuration module
<dfaure> rafaelmf: then type mp3, and change the order of the apps on the right
<rafaelmf> the same for .avi and mplayer/vlc. i try to change this by /usr/lib/mime/packages and update-mime, but seems that ther order come from another place
<rafaelmf> dfaure: but i need a system-wide solution, not on my ~/.kde/
<dfaure> yes, /usr/share/mime/packages is only the definition of the file types, not the associations with apps.
<dfaure> for a system-wide solution, change the InitialPreference field in the .desktop file
<dfaure> so that the one in amarok is greater than the one in audacity
<dfaure> or install mimeapps.list globally, if you'd rather not touch the .desktop files
<luis_> I need help with plasma: the windows doesnt have buttons to close, also the process crash, how i can kill plasma so i reset it?
<dfaure> hmm not sure that last solution works.
<dfaure> luis_: that's kwin, not plasma
<luis_> well how i can kill kwin
<dfaure> luis_: type kwin & in a terminal
<dfaure> or rather kwin --replace &
<dfaure> I guess you got compiz, like I did after upgrading.
<luis_> kwin & not installed!
<luis_> wtf?!
<dfaure> oh that might be what happened to me too then, since I compile my own kde....
<ikonia> luis_: I've warned you before about your language
<luis_> not u did not =)
<luis_> hahaha i am kidding
<luis_> sorry i say wtf a lot, even in real life
<luis_> dfaure: in one of the lines i read: uninstalling wine 1.2
<luis_> ...?
<dfaure> wine is a Windows emulator, completely unrelated
<luis_> the why kwin was uninstalling it...!
<luis_> i just installed kwin
<luis_> let me reboot
<sameh> hi
<sameh> any one wants to talk
<sameh> ?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<luis_> well
<luis_> windows problems got fixed
<luis_> but now i dont have wine
<luis_> :)
<luis_> its wine 1.2 in conflict with kwin or something?
<werfact> how do i delete without moving to trash?
<devilsadvocate> werfact, shift+del
<werfact> devilsadvocate: thanks
<cihan> hi
<werfact> hiiii
<dfaure> luis_: dunno, try apt-get install wine?
<federico> hello
<Fanfare> werfact: hold <shift> while selecting delete
<rafaelmf> dfaure: about change de initialPreference on .desktop, you say in /usr/share/applications/kde4/amarok.desktop for example?
<rafaelmf> i didn't find this field there
<ryrych> hello, I followed this topic (http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108441.0) but can't get my microphone to work
<werfact> rafaelmf: what's the problem?
<rafaelmf> werfact: solution for association with apps on system-wide way
<werfact> rafaelmf: you want to create a shortcut or what?
<werfact> ryrych: did you check the microphone volume?
<rafaelmf> audacity for example, when installed, is the app to open .mp3, and not amarok anymore
<ryrych> werfact: yes, of course
<rafaelmf> and i want to know from where it's read the preference of apps.
<werfact> rafaelmf: right click file, properties, wrench looking icon, there u select which app to use to open the file
<genii> sameh: Please stop PMing
<rafaelmf> like a mimeapps.list  globally
<werfact> rafaelmf: once you change it, it should be global
<rafaelmf> werfact: that way you say, it resolves only for my user (~/.kde)
<werfact> ryrych: try to unistall pulse and just use alsa
<werfact> rafaelmf: do it as root i guess
<sameh__> hi
<werfact> hiii
<markus_> Is this plasmoid for weather forecast working at all? When I enter "Bogota" as city it just says that it can't find that
<Kage> markus_: how big is "Bogota"?
<markus_> 8 million
<markus_> capital of colombia
<Kage> Hmmmm
<Mamarok> markus_: try changing the server you use for the weather applet
<markus_> Same happens when I enter "New York"
<Mamarok> the US servers are pretty useless for foreign stuff
<Mamarok> also you need to specify the continent
<markus_> When I enter "New York, North America" same response
<markus_> I get the impression its broken
<Mamarok> markus_: use the BBC server, Bogota, Cloumbia works here
<Mamarok> Columbia*
<Mamarok> so does New York, USA
<markus_> Mamarok: Strange, not for me
<Mamarok> markus_: did you change the weather service provider?
<Mamarok> also, you might give the LCD weather widget a try
<Mamarok> it usually works better than the other one
<markus_> yes, tried all 3 of them. Just trying the lcd one
<Mamarok> anyway, those servers are all useless for me, they only know Zürich in Switzerland, which is not even the capital :(
<Mamarok> AccuWeather is the only reliable server I know
<Mamarok> but not in the list, unfortunately
<markus_> Same response on the lcd one. Seems to be the same dialog
<Mamarok> well, it works here for Bogotá, try with the accent?
<kubian> which weather service are you using?
<gatobravo> hi
<markus_> I had that working on my last install. Now I have 9.10 brand new. Everything works, except that...
<Mamarok> kubian: he has tried all of them
<gatobravo> i new user of linux
<Mamarok> hi gatobravo
<genii> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gatobravo> thanks
<markus_> Same result with the accent. Something else is broken
<iconmefisto> !info yawp
<ubottu> Package yawp does not exist in karmic
<markus_> maybe I could try to ping the servers? How do I find out the url?
<kubian> diff service uses diff city codes
<Mamarok> iconmefisto: yawp is the package manager for OpenSuSE, in Kubuntu you should use apt-get or aptitude on the command line or the software installer in the system settings
<iconmefisto> Mamarok: no it isn't. it's a weather widget
<kubian> am using 4.4 right now and cwp has more providers
<Mamarok> markus_: it's not the server, since I managed to get data for major cities with the BBC weather service provider
<markus_> MamaroK: But maybe I can't reach it from here?
<Mamarok> markus_: are you behind a firewall?
<markus_> As fas as I know not. But behind a wireless access point
<Mamarok> iconmefisto: the yawp package is on kde-looks.org
<iconmefisto> Mamarok: thanks, I'm already using it
<mac_nibblet> Hiho
<mac_nibblet> how on earth do i install a kth file?
<mac_nibblet> everything i find on google referse to theme manager
<mac_nibblet> but i cant find that program
<Mamarok> mac_nibblet: in the system Settings -> Appearance -> Colors you can download new color schemes with the button Get New Schemes
<mac_nibblet> aah
<mac_nibblet> oki
<mac_nibblet> thanks!
<Mamarok> for different styles you get either the other kde4 styles from the package manager or download from kde-look.org
<mac_nibblet> Mamarok: yeah i downloaded nuovXT2
<Mamarok> mac_nibblet: that is a KDE 3 style IIRC
<Mamarok> or just icons
<Mamarok> if you want other icons, go the the icons part and download them from there
<mac_nibblet> Mamarok:  do you know how to change the colors of the frame?
<torasuku> None of my plasma widgets are working on my desktop :\
<torasuku> Correction: I can't add any plasma widgets to my desktop.
<torasuku> The only thing I get is "Could not find requested component: x"
<mac_nibblet> click on "Theme Manager > Install New
<mac_nibblet> Theme" select the file "NuoveXT2-5.kth" from the ~/NuoveXT2.5_KDE_Theme/Style/ and click OK
<torasuku> mac_nibblet: was that for me?
<mac_nibblet> no
<torasuku> I didn't think so, heh, I was pretty confused.
<mac_nibblet> :_P
<mark__> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mac_nibblet> markus__ me?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> q pecs
<alex_mercer> q pecs
<Tm_T> !fr | alex_mercer
<ubottu> alex_mercer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<alex_mercer> oui
<alex_mercer> bye
<sergej_> аватар
<genii> !ru | sergej_
<ubottu> sergej_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<markus_> iconmefisto: Where exactely do I find it. The search in kde-looks does not find a package named yawp
<markus_> Found it with google :-). The site sucks
<BluesKaj> markus_, maybe it isn't a kde app
<Daughain> Anyone have a resource for installing windows based bios and driver installers?
<docx_> Hello :) I have little problem with installing karmic 64bit. It runs in live ok, but install freeze during formating disks :( I have zotac ion mb with atom 330, sata controller set to AHCI mode
<markus_> BluesKaj: Google pointed me to the right point on the page. Their own search does not find the package :-(
<docx_> Do someone know where can be problem :(
<BluesKaj> docx_, to which ext are you formatting the disk
<docx_> BluesKaj: ext4, actualy I didn't change predefined settings
<BluesKaj> docx_, no need to format the disk if it's already ext4 , just install to / on the ext4 partition, using the manual option
<markus_> docx_: Try to format the disk by hand
<docx_> BluesKaj: disk is not already formated. It is clean new computer..
<docx_> markus_: hey Im stupid :D of course fdisk & mkfs :)
<docx_> markus_: but stange thing is that when I tried install 32bit karmic, there was no problem
<markus_> docx_: No clue about 64 Bit version. Still stuck with 32 bit machines here ;-)
<BluesKaj> docx_, the use the computer you are talking to us on to download and burn gparted live cd . It's a partitoning cd that will format your disk to ext4 , then when you install from the kubuntu live cd , nopartitioning will be needed
<BluesKaj> !gparted | docx_
<ubottu> docx_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<docx_> BluesKaj: I have no problem with running live ubuntu instance. but installation process freeze during formating
<docx_> BluesKaj: but ok, i will try format disks by other way
<docx_> markus_: so, I tried mkfs.ext4 but it freezes at creating about 550th inode from ~3700
<docx_> markus_: and it freezes whole system
<markus_> docx_: Maybe your disk has an error? Try another filesystem
<markus_> Mamarok: Got yawp working. Much better than the ones I had! I am hapy :-)
<soee> markus_: whats yawp ? :>
<markus_> soee: A waether widget for kde 4.4
<soee> markus_: can u give me some link pls ?
<markus_> soee: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=94106
<iconmefisto> oh sorry, just got back and saw the questions about yawp. mine came from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive/ppa
<zaqs> hi
<markus_> Just found that in my fstab: blkid -o value -s UUID. which should tell you the UUID. Kindof stupid that I have to enter the UUID?
<markus_> iconmefisto: I got it from svn. And compiled it with cmake. Had to install some stuff to achieve this, but finally I got it working ;-)
<iconmefisto> markus_: ok, I could have saved you some time, I suppose by posting the ppa link earlier
<iconmefisto> glad you got it working though. should be in official repos
<kkathman> OK I guess that wroks
<kkathman> works that is
<kkathman> Its sure a bright yello :)
<user__> hi
<user__> I have a problem installing/using skim
<user__> I installed it and it wokrs fine in firefox and seamonkey
<user__> but it does not work in konqueror
<user__> nor in amsn
<user__> furthermore it broke my dead keys in amsn and konqueror, and quassel and konversation
<user__> so I cannot write the accentuated e but instead I get ´e
<vitamin-carrot> wow skin of death
<user__> but in firefox it works great
<user__> what went wrong?
<vitamin-carrot> if you stop using the skin does everything work again?
<user__> what skin?
<BiosElement> He meant "skim" I think.
<user__> I meam skim / scim
<user__> for Chinese / Japanese input
<vitamin-carrot> ah
<user__> for kde I need "skim" in addition to "scim"
<user__> I followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-452018.html
<domenico> lista
<Pavel_> Can anyone help me figure out why Brasero isn't working in 9.10?
<BiosElement> Pavel_: What's the problem? Besides it 'not working'?
<Pavel_> In audio project mode, it won't let me add mp3 files to the playlist
<Tm_T> Pavel_: you haven't installed required support packages?
<Pavel_> I've installed the restricted extras and lame packages
<BiosElement> Pavel_: Do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<Pavel_> BiosElement: they'd be in kubuntu-restricted-extras, right?
<Pavel_> The exact phrase it gives me is that "this file is not suitable for audio or video media"
<Fanfare> like w32codecs
<Pavel_> this only occurs in audio project mode; in data project mode I don't get the error
<BiosElement> Pavel_: I think so, yes. One thought might be running it from console and seeing if it outputs any errors.
<Pavel_> how do I run it from consol/
<BiosElement> Pavel_: Applications -> System -> Konsole and type in IIRC 'brasero'.
<Pavel_> (installing w32codecs, one moment) - is the command "iirc 'brasero'   -?
<genii> just: brasero
<BiosElement> Just "brasero".
<Pavel_> okay...
<Pavel_> I tried adding an mp3 and once again got the "this couldn't be opened/ it isn't suitable for audio or visual media" message
<BiosElement> Pavel_: Any output in konsole?
<Pavel_> no
<BiosElement> bah, figures. Any reason you can't use k3b? Might get around the problem you're having.
<Pavel_> k3b has never worked for me...
<BiosElement> Hmm, well I'm not entirely sure what's wrong. You might try #ubuntu since brasero is a gnome app.
<Pavel_> currently once I tell it to convert a file or burn a project it brings up the window but no progress ever occurs
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jongbergs> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tm_T> !bot > jongbergs
<ubottu> jongbergs, please see my private message
<jongbergs> hi, how do i reset panels in kubuntu 8.10?, gconftool cannot be used under kde.
<jongbergs> win 2
<Tm_T> jongbergs: by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc when you're outside of KDE, for example (:
<jongbergs> Tm_T: you mean on the virtual terminal?
<Tm_T> jongbergs: for example, yes, just logout from KDE first
<jongbergs> Tm_T: is there a tool like gconftool under kde?
<Tm_T> jongbergs: no
<jongbergs> Tm_T: is it safe to delete plasmarc instead?
<Tm_T> jongbergs: if you remove it, you go back to defaults with whole plasma, that would happen with move too though
<jongbergs> Tm_T: i'll try that, thanks for the info.
<cbrowne> it's recommended you mv it to plasmarc.bkp rather than rming it
<Tm_T> indeed
<cbrowne> not that it has to be plasmarc.bkp, that's just my convention which I've picked up from other users
<Daugha|n> What command do I use to find the lan mac address for a system?
<genii> Daugha|n: Of the box you're on, the: ifconfig           shows it
<Daugha|n> gene_: Thanks.
<Daugha|n> So much for that idea....
<user__> or can someone help me with the dead keys in kde apps?
<user__> In kde apps I cannot write with accents or ñ instead of ~n., yet in firefox and seamonkey I can
<jwill-> Is it just me, or did KMix remove the audio balance feature?
<jwill-> And is there a different way to adjust balance?
<jwill-> Nevermind, right-clicking on sliders in kmix has this option
<mac_nibblet> Can someone give me their font settings
<mac_nibblet> mine are kinda fucked :S
<Tm_T> !language | mac_nibblet
<ubottu> mac_nibblet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jwill-> mac_nibblet: You mean in appearance?
<mac_nibblet> jwill yeah
<jwill-> mac_nibblet: It's just DejaVu Sans 9, by default.
<jwill-> mac_nibblet: You can set them manually.
<mac_nibblet> Ah thanks!
<mac_nibblet> now my eyes dont hurt
<user__> in xterm it works, not so in konsole
<user__> it's set to german keyboard, NOT the nodeadkeys option but default: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout de -variant
<user__> still konsole does not have dead keys
<user__> what's wrong?
<jwill> Something
<jwill> In KDE, since apparently only KDE applications have that problem.
<jwill> Try #kde, user__.
<user__> ok, thx
<comedit> I have had a crash of kontact or maybe only kmail
<comedit> luckily i backup each night
<comedit> and work with IMAP
<comedit> HOWEVER IF I restore the dimap folder
<comedit> i kmail
<comedit> in kmail
<comedit> and i startup kontact
<noaXess> hi all
<comedit> i see it trowing away lots of folders keeping only one alive
<noaXess> i have a problem with sound ..... if i play a sound with aplay /usr/share/sounds/anysound.. then it will work at second time i use the command..
<noaXess> something like a delay
<comedit> and kontact gives 67 errors
<kTk5> Hey everyone. Does the livecd mode not work under Ludic alpha 2? I get to the login screen, but I don't know the password or user name? Is it root or live or something?
<comedit> The UID cache file for folder 989405213/INBOX/Trash could not be written. There could be a problem with file system permission.
<comedit> anbody a clue
<kTk5> Anybody knows the password for the login screen in Lucid Alpha 2?
<praxitelis__> hi
<mauri> i've try to generate .deb package using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc but it gave the following error:http://pastebin.com/d42375b7d
<mauri> i've try to generate .deb package using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc but it gave the following error:http://pastebin.com/d42375b7d
<xorred> I upgraded to kde 4.4.1 rc1, and now my plasma wont start
<xorred> how can I downgrade?
<xorred> kubuntu 9.10
<xorred> omg
<xorred> kline
<xorred> can't reinstall, or uninstall kde 4.4 rc1
<xorred> how do I do that?
<Fanfare> xorred: did u try plasma-desktop in konsole?
<xorred> can't reinstall, or uninstall kde 4.4 rc1
<xorred> how do I do that?
<Tm_T> xorred: doublecheck you have plasma-desktop installed, then doublecheck you have _no_ plasma related files in ~/.config/autostart/
<xorred> omg it started
<xorred> with plasma-desktop
<xorred> I'll reboot now
#kubuntu 2010-01-17
<LinuX2half> Does anyone know why I receive the message "Can't open new sessions" "Probably a problem with the medium". This message occurred in k3b CD writing program, I was trying to burn an image to the DVD and the error arrived.
<LinuX2half> hm.. is anyone here..?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 9.10: shutdown applet won't work. click button, nothing happens. anyone know what's wrong here?
<Nordmoen> could anyone help me with eclipse and dropins? it seems like eclipse doesn't load the dropins at all, but debug doesn't tell me anything
<yabuk> Tm_T, yeas, I'm
<yabuk> rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop*
<yabuk> but it not fixed my problem
<axiom> How can I tell what sound system I am running?  (trying to get sound in flash.)
<natch> My old PC cannot run X window for many distros, but the Kubuntu can. Even though when it ups to date for new kernel, it cannot run.
<natch> Why is it being like this?
<DexterF> axiom: check ps ax if pulse is running. frehs install of 9.10? probably pulseaudio. for flash and pulse you need a package... mmh.. flashsomething...
<DexterF> some plugin..? not sure
<DexterF> what's the easiest way to file a bug report?
<Tm_T> yabuk: you have to be logged out from KDE while you do that
<axiom> DexterF: ah, I do have pulse then.  Flash sound did work before, but then when I setup my surround sound it quit working.
<axiom> DexterF: What are you filing a bug report against?
<DexterF> axiom: shutdown applet broken
<axiom> for kde?
<DexterF> uh hu
<DexterF> clicking the shutdown button doesnt do a thing. shutdown -h works.
<axiom> hmm.. I've seen that sometimes
<axiom> have you used https://bugs.kde.org ?
<DexterF> well, I guess its a kubuntu thing.
<axiom> maybe
<axiom> I guess that would be launchpad then
<yabuk> Tm_T: I used a live cd to do that command
<DexterF> does one need an account for that?
<axiom> yes
<axiom> hmm. so when I "ps ax" I see "12699 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep pulse"
<natch> :)
<natch> cannot run X window
<axiom> but then when I "sudo killall pulseaudio"  I get "pulseaudio: no process found"
<dlublink> Hey, I am wondering if you guys could tell me why you chose KDE and not Gnome ?
<Tm_T> dlublink: ask in #kubuntu-offtopic (:
<dlublink> I get in trouble a lot :P
<Tm_T> no you're not in trouble (:
<HeaVenGh0st> Hi there
<HeaVenGh0st> I need help on installing kubuntu
<HeaVenGh0st> anyone?
<jussi01> HeaVenGh0st: just ask the question
<HeaVenGh0st> I am trying to install kubuntu on win xp
<HeaVenGh0st> but first error came like 247mb ram it need 256mb
<HeaVenGh0st> after saying continue.. some stuff gone further but stuck on creating virtual drive
<jussi01> HeaVenGh0st: if you have only that amount of ram I would really suggest something like xubuntu
<HeaVenGh0st> but same goes with ubuntu 9.04
<HeaVenGh0st> nothing happens.. trying to install with wubi
<HeaVenGh0st> how long would it take to install ubuntu 9.04 through wubi?
<Tm_T> jussi01: Xubuntu installer needs same amount
<Tm_T> IIRC
<HeaVenGh0st> Tm_T: I am entered into the ubuntu GUI first time after rebooting
<HeaVenGh0st> it says Chekcing installation?
<Tm_T> sorry I don't know
<HeaVenGh0st> ok
<HeaVenGh0st> :(]
<actionParsnip__> hey guys, my system is missing the bottom kde bar, how can I get it back please
<fujimitsu> actionParsnip__: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=57853
<actionParsnip__> fujimitsu: ty man
<Nordmoen> could anyone help me with eclipse and dropins? it seems like eclipse doesn't load the dropins at all, but debug doesn't tell me anything
<blue112> Be;l
<blue112> Hello here*
<blue112> How can I install amarok < 2.0 ? Everywhere one the wiki it's written that amarok 2.x isn't ended yet, but I can't find a place to download the old one :/
<shadeslayer_> blue112: i dont think you can install < 2.0
<blue112> shadeslayer_, then I just have to use a unfinished amarok, with no alternative ?
<shadeslayer_> though google may turn up something
<shadeslayer_> blue112: um its not unfinished... i really like it
<blue112> There's no media device support
<blue112> The old amarok does it fine
<shadeslayer_> blue112: which device?
<blue112> Every
<blue112> i can't find any option to connect a device into amarok 2.2
<shadeslayer_> uh,no i can use my ipod and blackberry
<shadeslayer_> blue112: that doesnt mean it has no support
<blue112> Then what, it's hidden ?
<shadeslayer_> blue112: you just need to find it,its under the collection menu
<shadeslayer_> blue112: the left most panel, Collection > HD/Device
<blue112> shadeslayer_, I don't have such thing, I just have a left pannel which says "Local Music", "Internet"...
<shadeslayer_> blue112: local music > collection
<BluesKaj> blue112, there's a site for amarok kde3 version , forgotten the url
<blue112> shadeslayer_, ok, so now I have "Local Collection" with my musics inside... where would I configure the divces ?
<shadeslayer_> blue112: find it?
<blue112> devices*
<shadeslayer_> blue112: theres no need for configuring,just click on the music on your HD and right click it > transfer to > click device
<shadeslayer_> its autoconfigured
<BluesKaj> oops I misunderstood ....again :)
<blue112> shadeslayer_, no, my device isn't detected by amarok. In the old version, I use to manually configure it
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj: hehe :)
<kraken_> bonjour
<BluesKaj> I have amarok but I'm not using it ...the new one is clunky IMO
<blue112> kraken_, this is an english-speaking channel :)
<shadeslayer_> blue112: use : right click > copy to collection > Device
<blue112> I don't have "copy to collection"
<shadeslayer_> blue112: did the device appear in the local collection?
<blue112> No, it's not. I told you I should configure it manually.
<shadeslayer_> blue112: did you mount the device?
<blue112> shadeslayer_, I did.
<shadeslayer_> blue112: what did you attach?
<blue112> an iPhone (which is fully supported by libgpod)
<shadeslayer_> blue112: hmm better ask in #amarok before replacing 2.2 with 1.4
<blue112> :/
<blue112> There's no way to configure devices manually ?
<shadeslayer_> blue112: please ask in #amarok
<shadeslayer_> blue112: also : http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<blue112> shadeslayer_, that's for the old amarok ;)
<blue112> I've asked in #amarok :/
<shadeslayer_> blue112: what did they say?
<blue112> Nothing
<shadeslayer_> blue112: then please wait for a answer and see the link i gave you
<Kolia> blue112: are you sure the iphone is *fully* supported
<Kolia> ?
<jason_> kubuntu doesnt have the software center???
<Kolia> the last time i checked (christmas) it was more fully instable..
<jason_> was that directed to me?
<blue112> Kolia, it's enough supported for me to put music on it :)
<blue112> That's all I want to with it ;)
<Kolia> blue112: you use the gtkpod thingy?
<blue112> gtkpod is crashing because of a weird problem, but it used to work.
<Kolia> it detected my music find, but i didn't dare to sync it, too afraid of messzing it :)
<Kolia> it's not supported in amarok now afaik
<shadeslayer> btw i heard that they removed support for ipod devices from 3rd party apps on engadget
<Kolia> and i don't think it handled iphone in its old version neither
<blue112> It was supported on the old version
<Kolia> shadeslayer: 'they' = ?
<shadeslayer> Kolia: apple
<blue112> As it used libgpod, and libgpod supported it
<Kolia> blue112: iphone? i don't think so. Ipod yes
<Kolia> shadeslayer: yep they messed up with the ipod touch and iphone making it hard to sync since dev had to reverse engineered it *again*
<Kolia> i should try to sync my music with gtkpod.. not a big risk actually
<shadeslayer> Kolia: yeah thats what i heard... apple was stupid enough to mess with the Open source community
<Kolia> shadeslayer: well it has always been their strategy and according to their results, looks like a good one
<Kolia> it just sucks for us :)
<jason_> why is it kubuntu doesnt have the sfotware center??
<Vroomfondle> lack of manpower, probably
<jason_> sigh
<jason_> maybe someday
<Kolia> or maybe never, not sure it's planned
<jason_> well
<jason_> if its not planned for 10.04, I think its time I go to a distro that gives a damn about kde
<jason_> but I'll hang onto hope for 10.04
<jason_> for the 5th time
<Kolia> jason_: software center has noting to do with kde, i don't see your point.
<jason_> software center is on ubuntu
<jason_> but not on kubuntu
<jason_> that's my point
<Kolia> "i think it's time ti go to a distro that gives a damn about kde" : what does that mean?
<jason_> I've used a ton of distros, and I'm just not sold on the fact that canonical acknowledges Kubuntu is as big as it is.
<jason_> I have heard rumors though that they're trying to put more devs on the 10.04 LTS release though
<jason_> which it'd be the perfect time to really push that full bo re
<Kolia> i see
<Dragnslicer> Is "Software Center" anything more than an apt GUI?
<jason_> not really
<jason_> it's very nice to use though
<jason_> it just would have been nice to see it integrated from the get go
<tobias___> does someone know a programm for flash-programming at kubunut for free?
<TheAncientGoat> tobias___: Do you only need an actionscript compiler, or something like the Adobe flash ide?
<hellhound_> i am having trouble playing a dvd.  when i insert the disk it does not do anything but mount the disk.  when i try to play it with Dragon Player it just brings up a black screen but still will not play
<TheAncientGoat> Because you have lots of options if you just want to use Actionscript
<TheAncientGoat> hellhound_: Try installing VLC
<iconmefisto> hellhound_: just this one dvd? can you play others?
<tobias___> No, Adobe Flash
<hellhound_> iconmefisto: it is all dvds
<iconmefisto> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iconmefisto> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tw0r> morning...
<iconmefisto> hellhound_: using the medibuntu repository to install required packages is what I do to enable dvd playback, amongst other things
<tw0r> can I speak czech here?
<iconmefisto> hellhound_: medibuntu info re: dvd playback https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Playing%20Encrypted%20DVDs
<TheAncientGoat> tobias___: Actionscript is Flash. Its the "code" that defines what the swf file shows (roughly). Think of it as html versus dreamweaver. Unfortunately there aren't any visual flash IDE's but you can get around well enough using a normal IDE thats geared up for Actionscript
<hellhound_> iconmefisto: thank you that worked!!!
<tobias___> Ah okay
<tobias___> ^^
<hellhound_> iconmefisto: is there a better player than dragon.  one that has slow mode and fast forward?
<BluesKaj> hellhound_, VLC
<iconmefisto> hellhound_: vlc is my fav. smplayer is not bad too (it's mplayer-based)
<TheAncientGoat> tobias___: I think you might be able to use the windows version under Wine or crossover though
<hellhound_> BluesKaj: iconmefisto:  what is the package name for vlc?  I found many packages with vlc in it
<wrinkliez> hey guys, i have a problem with flash.  it seems that every now and then i cant click on the buttons. like im watching a youtube vid and i cant pause or click the bar.  p.s. im not using 64bit flash
<BluesKaj> just plain vlc aka VideoLan
<jason__> is anybody running the broadcom STA driver in kubuntu?
<jason__> every time I try to install it, my laptop locks up
<iconmefisto> jason__: how are you trying to install it?
<Empty_foo> is xUbuntu debian or something else?
<blue112> Empty_foo, xubuntu is ubuntu running xfce desktop
<Empty_foo> lol.. x as in (x) ubuntu..
<BluesKaj> Empty_foo, all ubuntu releases are debian based
<Empty_foo> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> they just differ by desktop management , mostly
<jason_> well it looks like I have wireless now
<jason_> not sure why it bombed out the first time I tried to add it
<jason_> system locked up when adding the STA driver in the hardware manager. So I cut the power, booted back up again, and added it again. I added it the 2nd time successfully however it wouldnt allow me to click anything. it prompted me to reboot but never allowed me to click on the kickoff menu to reboot. It was just dead, yet I coiuld move the mouse.
<jason_> cut the power AGAIN and this time I could boot up with wireless
<jason_> blah
<RiotingPacifist> kdm no longer seams to start if i don't have ipv6 support, is this an upstream issue or a packaging one
<jmichaelx> is dolphin able to show the size of a dir, without right-clicking and viewing properties?
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: yes, in dolphin prefs, general, status bar tab, enable "show space information"
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: i have that selected. it shows me the amount of free space, not the size of the directory
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: ok, I see what you mean, sorry
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: from what i can tell, there is no way to set it to show directory sizes. if that is the case, that is really, really lame
<RiotingPacifist> iconmefisto: doesn't that only show the size of the partition, you can't know the size of a dir without going through all the sub dirs so, unless you use something like kfilesizeviewer you can't do what you want
<RiotingPacifist> s/ iconmefisto / jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> RiotingPacifist: it seems to me that is functionality that should be a basic part of any file browser
<RiotingPacifist> No file browser will impliment it because it would make browsing too slow
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: it shows in status bar number of files and folders, and total size of files (not including subdirectories)
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: ok, that is not showing in my status bar. i wonder what it is i have not selected in preferenced
<jmichaelx> preferences*
<iconmefisto> do you have anything selected? when no files are selected I see that info in status bar. when files are selected it shows info about the selections
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: no, nothing selected
<jmichaelx> it seems to me, a file system would ideally keep some sort of running tab of file/directory sizes. maybe that would just be too resource intensive?
<RiotingPacifist> to make it feasible you would need to store the information somewhere and then recuse upwards every time you modify a file, so if i modify "/home/juan/code/others/code/linux-2.6.33-rc4/arch/x86/kernel/acpi/boot.c" something needs to update 12 files, that's 12 files per file, image if i ran a patch that modified 50 files thats 600 extra file updates
<jmichaelx> yeah, i am sure that would bog things down
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: don't know why you're not seeing the statusbar info. this is what it looks like here: http://imagebin.ca/view/eHszsI.html
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: ty. i certainly am not seeing that. what version of kde/dolphin are you using?
<iconmefisto> dolphin 1.4, KDE 4.4 RC
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: but I'm pretty sure dolphin has always shown that
<jmichaelx> hmm, i wonder if that has been added to 1.4
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> i am looking at dolphn on two different machines. that info is showing on neither.
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: I'm looking in settings. maybe it's something I enabled and forgot about
<shadowhywind> hay all running into a problem trying to add a printer, its coming up with a Printer Configuration does not provide an interface 'KCModule' If i start systemsetting from the console I get This module has no valid entry symbol at all. The reason could be that it's still using K_EXPORT_COMPONENT_FACTORY with a custom X-KDE-FactoryName which is not supported anymore any ideas?
<RiotingPacifist> looking up file sizes by default would also be slow, if you want to look for large files taking up your harddisk space du/filelight/konqueror's filesizeviewer can help
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: i will continue to poke around. i appreciate your assistance.
<fujimitsu> file>properties shows other/extra info of folder in view
<jmichaelx> fujimitsu: yes, i had just discovered that. that is helpful, although i wish i could get the details to show up in the status bar, as they do for iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: do you see file size info in status bar when a file is selected?
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: no, only the number of folder
<jhonny> hola
<markus__> Hy everybody
<markus__> I have problems with 2 plasmoid: facebook and google calendar
<markus__> The facebook plasmoid does not wait for my internet connection to establish. So it does not start working at all
<markus__> The google calender plasmoid say I should turn on browser plugins. How do I do that for a plasmoid?
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: interestingly, the information given by dolphin, under file>properties does not match the output of df -h
<martijn_> the scripts in ktorrent do not work, is there anything i miss here?
<jason_> whats up guys
<foxgenco> por fin
<foxgenco> hola
<foxgenco> Tengo un problema con el teclado no se si alguien sepa como resolverlo
<foxgenco> el acento esta al lado de la ñ y no de la p
<foxgenco> que hago?
<jason_> hablas engles?
<foxgenco> ok
<foxgenco> sorry
<seme> hi guys
<foxgenco> my problem is
<jason_> thats the one thing I can say in spanish :P
<foxgenco> i need configure the keyboard to spanish mexico
<foxgenco> but no exist mexico, only spain
<jason_> ehh I'm not too sure. :(
<arturet> Hello, can anyone try to open a DCC to my user, I'm suspecting I have Firewall problems
<seme> kubuntu doesn't have the standard ubuntu administration apps installed?  How do I get to the admin apps that ubuntu has normaly?
<seme> I don't remember what the command line for the x config is
<foxgenco> mmm
<iconmefisto> mexico uses a different keyboard layout?
<foxgenco> well are the same of variation of latinoamerica
<foxgenco> but that option no exist
<fujimitsu> !sudo > seme
<ubottu> seme, please see my private message
<foxgenco> i need the config of keyboard .
<foxgenco> the
<fujimitsu> !sp
<foxgenco> Spanish-mexico (variant latinoamerica )
<iconmefisto> foxgenco: I see Latin American in the list
<seme> ubottu: not sure what that is for?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foxgenco> where are? that
<seme> I know sudo I just don't remember what command is for the ubuntu xconfig utility
<fujimitsu> right , ubottu , i meant !es
<seme> since I'm running kubuntu which means I don't have the standard ubuntu administration menu
<seme> that is visible in gnome
<iconmefisto> foxgenco: systemsettings > regional & language > keyboard layout
<amichair> can anyone recommend a dark-ish color scheme? something easy on the eyes, but not depressing...
<fujimitsu> something dark and cheerie..  interesting taste.. kde-look.org might help you
<foxgenco> okey thantks for help
<foxgenco> bye
<amichair> fujimitsu: thanks, I was hoping for a specific recommendation :-)
<amichair> a white background everywhere feels like staring into a flourescent light...
<fujimitsu> screen brightness can be adjusted via power management applet
<fujimitsu> [the one that looks like a battery in task bar]
<amichair> fujimitsu: that or the monitor brightness controls.. but that just makes everything dull and reduces contrast
<amichair> I guess I'll just play around with the colors myself :-)
<fujimitsu> indeed.. but i'd check some themes at that website .. wouldnt hurt
<amichair> I'll do that to, thanks :-)
<andey> how do i get rid touchpad tap to click?
<phoenixz> Hi, I have a dual monitor setup now on my laptop (attached old monitor), configured 2nd monitor to the left of the first one.. I want firefox to be configured in such a way with specific window behaviour that it will show up on the second monitor if connected. If not, it should show on the first. Is this possible
<seme> is there any way to make the kde monitor config write those changes so that they are global instead of for my user?
<phoenixz> Could anybody take a look at my Xorg.0.log file here http://pastebin.com/f56f54cf2 and give me a clue as to what might be causing my laptop (Dell D620, Intel I945 GFX chipset) to work slow (while not having high CPU, top shows) and every 30 seconds or so to like.. hang for 10 seconds (I can write, but text does not show up for like 10 seconds, mouse moves normal..)
<mael> e ae?
<jaime_> hola a todo@s
<jaime_> j/ #kubuntu-es
<kraken> hello
<Alfmanu> hi
<jean__> Test
<jean__> Hello where i am ?
<jean__> and who are you ?
<zaqs> :)
<jason_> Trying to understand linux permissions here... if I have a file owned by curt:curt, and me (jason) is a member of the group curt, and the RWX permissions on it are 770, why is it I get permission denied when I try to rsync that directory to a 2nd hard drive?
<Xpert> gu
<Xpert> hi
<Xpert> i need install bitchx in win32
<tsimpson> ask in ##windows
<jaime_> join #kubuntu-es
<iconmefisto> jaime_: type /join #kubuntu-es (or click the channel name in this line)
<phoenixz> Could anybody take a look at my Xorg.0.log here http://pastebin.com/f56f54cf2 ? Im talking in #intel-gfx about my intel driver causing me problems, they mentioned me that there are continuous xrandr calls being executed, they figure that comes from KDE.. Can anybody tell me what the problem is here and if its related to KDE?
<happy> phoenixz: there are smarter kde people on #kde
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: yeah #kde is a better place for that
<phoenixz> happy: shadeslayer: crap, wrong channel, I thought I Iwas already in KDE :) thanks anyway!
<dexel> тут водку пьют?
<dexel> когда Ubuntu-10 выйдет?
<shadeslayer> !ru | dexel
<ubottu> dexel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SimpleAnecdote> Hiya guys. So I'm on Kubuntu 9,10 64bit and npviewer.bin (the flash player) is eating my cpu usage and everything slows down until I force quit it (which of course makes the flash app blank and unsable). Is there anything I can do?
<floh> Hi, I want to try to get wlan working with wpa. I had it working with kubuntu 9.04 (without knetworkmanager). But since 9.10 wpa is not working (except if I connect wlan with knetworkmanager). Could someone explain what could be wrong since kubuntu update? Or do someone have a "checklist", which I should try to find out why it isn't working?
<phoenixz> RiotingPacifist: Just checked, should be no problem, the i810 is an ancient driver that has nothing to do with my chipset.. Not sure why X would complain though..
<phoenixz> RiotingPacifist: anyway, this could not be the cause for the xrandr calls then?
<RiotingPacifist> phoenixz: the only error in the log is i810 related, that's all im going from
<phoenixz> RiotingPacifist: okay.. so there are no known problems from KDE about multiple xrandr call then?
<iconmefisto> could someone explain what the kde4.4RC widget sharing is? I don't understand what is meant by "allows you to access this widget from another computer as a remote control"
<RiotingPacifist> phoenixz: none i know of
<phoenixz> \Also nothing in KDE that could cause duplicated EDID readings in the xorg log files?
<kubotp> hello
<kubotp> anybody know how to get list of used ports?  I want to catch program that use dhcp port = 67 and 68
<RiotingPacifist> kubotp: sudo netstat -4ap
<kubotp> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State       PID/Program name
<kubotp> tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN      -
<kubotp> tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      -
<kubotp> tcp        0      0 host137-218-155-9:48974 bos-d040c-rdr3.blue:aol ESTABLISHED 13505/pidgin
<kubotp> tcp        0      0 host137-218-155-9:60165 kouky.bearstech.co:8001 ESTABLISHED 17876/konversation
<RiotingPacifist> !pastebin > kubotp
<FloodBotK1> kubotp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> kubotp, please see my private message
<kubotp> tcp        0      0 host137-218-155-9:60993 64.12.30.88:aol         ESTABLISHED 13505/pidgin
<kubotp> tcp        0      0 host137-218-155-9:58703 buddychat-d01b.blue:aol ESTABLISHED 13505/pidgin
<kubotp> udp        0      0 *:bootpc                *:*                                 -
<kubotp> udp        0      0 *:57820                 *:*                                 -
<kubotp> udp        0      0 *:mdns                  *:*
<kubotp> where is DHCP client?
<axiom> no sound in 64bit flash.  Should I even be trying to geet this to work with pulseaudio, or is that not meant to wrk?
<chashall> maco hi ya
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: i've had it working both without PA, but without doing anything so i can't help other than saying that it's acheivable
<axiom> RiotingPacifist: Well, thanks for the encouragement anyway
<audi_a6> axiom = suzuki axiom?
<axiom> no, just regular axiom
<axiom> know anything about getting flash sound working?  So many pages are tellling me conflicting things
<georg> yesterday i migrated my amarok 1.4 (backport) to 2xxx
<amichair> is there some way to get konversation to respect the desktop theme colors?
<axiom> I swear I had this working with esound for a bit, but then I couldn't get my surround to work
<georg> is there something like similar artist?
<axiom> now my surround works (with pulseaudio) but I can't get flash sound.
<audi_a6> axiom do not worry!  I have epson printer-scanner  and one do not work in linux  And I use Windows when I need to use my printer!
<audi_a6> Am I crazy?
<axiom> ha, but I don't even get sound in my windows virtual machine
<audi_a6> bye new sound-blaster-crad
<axiom> maybe crazy.  sometimes I think I should just get windows and get a girlfriend..
<audi_a6> *card
<audi_a6> get a girl?   yes
<audi_a6> get and push
<axiom> they like it if pandora works
<audi_a6> pandora  = panda?   grizzly?   beer?
<axiom> no, the music service
<axiom> they get very relaxed when listening to thier own station
<audi_a6> just get girl  ---  girl good with and without music
<axiom> but music lures them!
<audi_a6> where can I get girl?
<axiom> ha, you will probably have to leave the house
<BluesKaj> !ot | audi_a6 , axiom
<ubottu> audi_a6 , axiom: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<axiom> ok, thanks for the notice, really I would like help getting sound in flash here
 * BluesKaj appoints himself as the OT cop
<audi_a6> ubottu sorry bot  but girls is good
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<audi_a6> ubottu do you want girl?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> axiom, install flashplugin-nonfree
<tsimpson> audi_a6: stop it
<axiom> BluesKaj: yeah, but that is not 64-bit, is is?
<audi_a6> ok :-(
<RiotingPacifist> BluesKaj: are you sure, I always found flash worked better with 64bit alpha than the wrapper
<georg> ubottu do you want a 64 bit girl?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<axiom> er... I mean flash works fine, I just have no sound
<BluesKaj> axiom, it will be if you use if your sources.list
<HeaVenGh0st> how to get xbuntu on ubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> RiotingPacifist, i just use the canonical partners and medibuntu repos
<tsimpson> HeaVenGh0st: install the package "xubuntu-desktop"
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: how?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tsimpson> HeaVenGh0st: with the package manager, synaptic, adept or kpackagekit, whichever you have installed
<axiom> BluesKaj: ok, done that, restarted FF, still no sound.  about:plugins tells me I have "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42"
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: i cant login into my ubuntu, at the dos prompt of ubuntu
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: do you have sound normally?
<axiom> yes
<axiom> in Amarok
<axiom> and Kaffeine
<tsimpson> HeaVenGh0st: then use apt-get, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<axiom> not in miro though
<axiom> or any gnome app really
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: speaker-test?
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: it says "-bash: /dev/null: Permission Denied
<axiom> that gives no sound at the moment..
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: speaker-test is testing alsa directly :s, does it give you an error or just no sound?
<axiom> no error, just no sound.  hmm.. no wamarok doesn't work either..
<BluesKaj> axiom,  sorry to hear that...i gave up on ff and now use google-chrome
<axiom> well, that would be fine, but I never got flash to work there
<tsimpson> HeaVenGh0st: what is the output of "ls -l /dev/null" ?
<BluesKaj> check your alsamixer levels
<HeaVenGh0st> what is this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<iconmefisto> HeaVenGh0st: configures all packages that are unconfigured, eg when an upgrade was interrupted before completing
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: check alsamixer for any mutes, quick solution is to rebot and see if it fixes your sound
<axiom> BluesKaj: main appear to be at 0, raised that, but still no sound anywhere
<HeaVenGh0st> iconmefisto: thanks mate!!
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: i will let u know in a min i just ran dpkg
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: make sure everything is full and nothing is MM (muted)
<axiom> BluesKaj: am init6, back in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> RiotingPacifist, full is not a good idea, 75% is plenty to drive the speaker amps to full power ...to high and you distort/overload the speaker amp inputs
<BluesKaj> too high
<RiotingPacifist> BluesKaj: K, will say 75% in the future, but this is ALSA it does take care of that, it's not like hes running oss
<BluesKaj> the red in the alsa ctrls are there for a reason :)
<Daugha|n> RiotingPacifist: Doesnt matter..Pushing too high output can burn your receiver.
<axiom> well, sound works in flash now, but not in kaffeine.  feels like whack-a-mole here
<RiotingPacifist> axiom: check your levels in alsamixer again
<axiom> Master is at the top
<BluesKaj> axiom, lookin system settings multimedia.Is pulseaudio installed?
<axiom> yes
<BluesKaj> test it
<axiom> test makes a nice sound there
<iconmefisto> BluesKaj: if your "speaker amps" can't handle 0dB inputs (which is what you get when alsamixer levels are 100%) then that's a problem with the "speaker amps". alsamixer doesn't amplify the signal at all
<BluesKaj> ok what about your soundcard
<axiom> er, what about my soundcard?
<BluesKaj> test
<axiom> Audigy SE [SB0570] (CA0106)) seems to work fine when I test
<BluesKaj> 100% is 0db ?...you gotta be kidding, iconmefisto
<BluesKaj> ok, then remove pulseaudio, you don't need it
<Daugha|n> BluesKaj: 100% is 0db on the card, 100% is +5 at the headphone jack. Depends...
<crimsun> 100% is meaningless, BTW
<crimsun> the only thing that matters is the dB reported, and many hardware do that incorrectly
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: ls -l /dev/null , i have got crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2009-04-20 10:00 /dev/null
<BluesKaj> crmsu it depends on soundcard gain , but usually 100% is too high
<crimsun> BTW, if that happens [that your hw does it incorrectly], report a bug against linux so that it can be fixed
<tsimpson> HeaVenGh0st: there is a solution here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/16830 basically you edit /etc/rc.local and add "chmod 0666 /dev/null" before "exit 0"
<RiotingPacifist> BluesKaj: 100% is always 0db gain for alsa
<RiotingPacifist> if the speakers add gain after that it's their perogative
<BluesKaj> alsa doesn't determine total soundcard gain ...I would be careful making such a general statement, RiotingPacifist
<cjae> anyone catch my pastebin?
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: just restarted the system.. let c if it gonna make any difference
<crimsun> BluesKaj: RiotingPacifist is correct in the strict sense that 0 dB /should/ correspond to "100%" for alsa drivers.
<crimsun> that's precisely why I mentioned that if they /don't/ correspond, one needs to file a bug so that we can fix it.
<RiotingPacifist> crimsun: 0db gain, it's relative if the mp3 is playing at 1db then the output will be 1db
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: u r a star..it works
<crimsun> RiotingPacifist: whatever the card reports as 0 dB should be honored.
<RiotingPacifist> cjae: nope
<crimsun> RiotingPacifist: yes, of course that doesn't affect the actual file
<HeaVenGh0st> tsimpson: my resolution is smaller than the actuall size of my lcd
<HeaVenGh0st> any help in this regard?
<cjae> RiotingPacifist: http://pastebin.com/m6b70f526
<RiotingPacifist> crimsun: your right, i picked the wrong end of the scale to apply the "gain" to
<BluesKaj> well, if you wish burn your music at 100%....it will be interesting to hear the results :)
<HeaVenGh0st> My resolution is smaller than the actuall size of my lcd
<HeaVenGh0st> ubuntu 9.04
<axiom> BluesKaj: thanks for your help, I think I have audio in both kaffine and flash now :)
<HeaVenGh0st> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Daugha|n> WHats the command to run a ram test?
<iconmefisto> Daugha|n: you can run memtest from the grub boot menu
<BluesKaj> axiom, you're welcome:)
<RiotingPacifist> cjae: sorry i got no idea whats wrong, basically check the permisions on devices is all i can recomend
<Daugha|n> iconmefisto: I was hoping there waqs a way t do so wirthout rebooting the system, or does it require no load to run properly?
<HeaVenGh0st> "Error: Brokencount>0" unmet dependencies......... could anybody help me?
<cjae> !gdebi
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<cjae> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9 (karmic), package size 30 kB, installed size 232 kB
<RiotingPacifist> Daugha|n: There may be a tool that can test some of your mem but the only way to properly test it is without an OS running so from grub
<cjae> what is the kde equal?
<HeaVenGh0st> "Error: Brokencount>0" unmet dependencies......... could anybody help me?
<cjae> of gdebi
<RiotingPacifist> cjae:  gdebi-kde
<Daugha|n> RiotingPacifist: Can you tell I am new?? =)
<cjae> ahh
<cjae> thanks
 * cjae appologizes for enter punctuation 
<HeaVenGh0st> "Error: Brokencount>0" unmet dependencies......... could anybody help me?
<iconmefisto> Daugha|n: "a truly comprehensive memory test program must take over the entire RAM space, and be as small as possible, in order to thoroughly test the whole memory." from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memtest86%2B
<RiotingPacifist> Daugha|n: not really it's not the kind of thing youd know unless youd run into memory problems before
<dan__> evening folks.  can I ask a horribly retarded question?
<HeaVenGh0st> "Error: Brokencount>0" unmet dependencies......... could anybody help me?
<HeaVenGh0st> "Error: Brokencount>0" unmet dependencies......... anybody have enough knowledge to answer this
<RiotingPacifist> HeaVenGh0st: run sudo aptitude that might offer a fix
<HeaVenGh0st> RiotingPacifist: i will try
<dan__> i'm trying to install the kubuntu netbook remix on my dell mini 10...  the OS works fine, but I can't connect, either wired or wireless and if I can't connect I can't download and install the drivers for the horrible broadcom network cards.  any ideas where I can download it from and how I can install it?
<dan__> the windows box is working and connecting fine on the end of the same network cable
<BluesKaj> dan__, your eth0 /wired card is probly different then the wifi one ...do a lspci to find which is which
<Daugha|n> RiotingPacifist: I have, but always in windows before, and I've never run across a windows app that will run a memtest before OS boot. Still getting used to linux.=) Anyone familar with ntfsprogs? Im needing help with syntax for a command.
<chosig> I'm new to KDE, but well versed in Linux... but in Kmail, how do I specify from which mail adress i want to send a mail?
<meowbuntu> hi all i have a problem i need to edit the boot infomation where is fstab in grub 2
<Daugha|n> meowbuntu: /etc/fstab
<meowbuntu> thanks
<RiotingPacifist> chosig: either pick an identity or message> send file via, or the mail icon that has an arrow on it
<dan__> Blueskaj, sorry, I'm pretty new to linux.  how do I do that?
<Daugha|n> dan__: lspci | grep wlan
<Daugha|n> If I remember correctly.
<meowbuntu> also i need the uuid of all my partitions
<HeaVenGh0st> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<chashall> meowbuntu, this may help http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<BluesKaj> dan__,click on the kmenu ,system ,open the konsole , type lspci at the prompt
<chashall> has anyone worked with pysdm package?
<dan__> done.  w/lan is a broadcom, ethernet is a realtek
<Daugha|n> dan__: What ya trying to get done>
<dan__> i just wanna get this thing connected
<Daugha|n> dan__: Care to be more specific?
<chashall> maco, you around?
<dan__> okay.  everytime I try to load the w.lan drivers, it tries to download, and for somereason, it won't connect wired
<BluesKaj> dan__, ethernet is your wired connection,, wlan is wifi
<dan__> fails everytime
<HeaVenGh0st> my ubuntu is saying 7 broken packages?
<HeaVenGh0st> how could i fix that
<Daugha|n> HeaVenGh0st: synaptics has a filter for broken, use it to define wich packages need help.
<Daugha|n> dan__: is eth0 plugged in?
<dan__> i know.  I assumed that they would be from the same manufacturer, but no.  still, everytime I plug in a cable it fails to get a network address, which is odd - wouldn't appear to be managing the auto DHCP, and obviously wireless appears to be impossible sans drivers
<dan__> not at the moment, it's plugged in to my windows box
<HeaVenGh0st> Daugha|n: what is the command again?
<Daugha|n> HeaVenGh0st: I said synaptics, I never remember the cli command to repair packages.  SOmething like dpkg -a, but there;s more to it.
<Daugha|n> dan__: You on a laptop?
<HeaVenGh0st> yes
<dan__> well, the install will be on my mini ten, currently I'm on my win7 desktop
<Daugha|n> dan__: Ok, you havent installed on the mini yet?
<Daugha|n> dan__: The OS, that is.
<Daugha|n> HeaVenGh0st: From term, hit the up arrow, and you shoud find the command, if you avent closed term since you ran the command.
<dan__> it was just a second ago, currently got jolicloud back on it so I can shift out my files
<HeaVenGh0st> hmm Daugha|n
<Daugha|n> HeaVenGh0st: term==terminal==konsole  All the same
<HeaVenGh0st> Daugha|n alright cheers
<Daugha|n> dan__: Does the mini connect via wlan right now?
<dan__> yep
<chosig> RiotingPacifist: aah found out how... MEssage > send via...
<Daugha|n> dan__: Are you using the netbook remix for install?
<e_t_> HeaVenGh0st: "sudo apt-get -f install" is the command, I think.
<dan__> yep.  mostly because it looks so shiny.  I am using unetbootin to istall of a usb flash drive, though, if that makes any difference.  certainly means I can't point the pakcage manager at it to get the drivers fom there
<Daugha|n> dan__: And how are you trying to install?
<HeaVenGh0st> e_t_: thanks man going to try now
<Daugha|n> OK.....
<Daugha|n> dan__: Never dealt with unetbootin....I use livecd or lanboot myself.
<iconmefisto> HeaVenGh0st: you could also try sudo aptitude -f install  rather than apt-get. aptitude is better at analyzing and fixing problems
<tcarter> how do i uninstall ubuntu 9.04 so i can install windows 7 and the reinstall ubuntu 9.04 for dual boot system?
<dan__> far as I can tell, it just puts a bytecopy of the .iso an the pen drive
<HeaVenGh0st> iconmefisto: wow u guys are such helpful dudes...
<dan__> i'd install the dell-specific ubuntu moblin remix, but the interface is grim.
<Daugha|n> dan__: Yeah, thats y understanding as well.....once you install., itrefuses to connect via eth0?
<dan__> yup
<James147> tcarter: you just need to formate the disk to "uninstall" ubuntu... make sure you back up any data you want to keep first
<Daugha|n> You usng kubuntu or ubuntu install?
<dan__> won't pick up a network address, and like a retard, can't remember what my settings are, and they appear impossible to find under win7
<tcarter> james147> what command should i run to do that
<Daugha|n> dan__: Go inti the router config page,and that will tell you your subnet....And, wired, from left to right is 1,2,3,4, usually. That sould elp you get your local IP.
<tcarter> james147: what command should i run to do that
<dan__> nope, i lie, I can find my ip settings
<e_t_> dan__: in Windows, you can open a cmd window and type "ifconfig /all"
<dan__> yep, just done it
<chashall> tcarter, take a look at this http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<chosig> now i remember why i don't use kde (no offense) but it's more unstable than windows...
<HeaVenGh0st> have we got any virus issues in Ubuntu?
<chosig> Absolute clean install, Kontact is only thing configured, if you close main window while writing a mail you get seg fault
<chosig> note word /unstable/ :P
<chashall> in 10 years i havent had a virus in linux if that tells you anything
<dan__> right, sweet, I'll try to get that thing connected in the morning
<James147> tcarter: You can do it when your installing windows. Just tell it to reformat the disk when your at the partition slection part of the installer (I would create two partitions when your there anyway, to save you having to shrink the volume later if you want to install kubuntu again)
<maco> HeaVenGh0st: if you install .debs from random people, anything could be inside them. but no, there are no known viruses in the wild right now that could affect your system
<chashall> hey maco your back
<dan__> thanks guys.  have a good evening
<chosig> Virus' are rare, root kits is another matter
<HeaVenGh0st> !debs
<tcarter> chashhall: that link assumes that i either have a clean system or that windows is already installed
<maco> chashall: yeah im kinda wobbling between naptime and chores-time
<HeaVenGh0st> what are debs?
<maco> HeaVenGh0st: .debs are like Setup.exe's
<chosig> maco: dissconnect brain, nap while choring :P
<chashall> i had a few questions or suggestions to ask
<chashall> for
<tcarter> james147: ubuntu will not recognize my windows disk at startup
<chashall> if you have time
<James147> tcarter: its not ubuntu that looks for the disk at start up, its the bios, make sure you need to configure your bios to boot from cd first
<cjae> how do I apply settings of one folder to all folders in dolphin?
 * HeaVenGh0st Sounds good to me about virus's
<tcarter> james147: i have done this and have tried two different windows 7 disks (both brand new) and it will not catch it....any other cd will
<cjae> figured out
<HeaVenGh0st> which is better Xubuntu vs Ubuntu?
<maco> HeaVenGh0st: thats not answerable. that's preference.
<HeaVenGh0st> 256mb Ram 800mHz? now what do u reckon?
<HeaVenGh0st> maco?
<maco> xubuntu probably
<maco> ubuntu wasnt very fast when i had only 192mb ram
<iconmefisto> HeaVenGh0st: xubuntu is probably more suitable for an underpowered machine. it will run more smoothly
<maco> so i dont recon itd be very fast on 256 either
<James147> tcarter: hmm, sounds like a problem with the disk if others are reconised but that is less likly if you have tryed two
<HeaVenGh0st> maco: any solution for not getting full resolution size screen on my laptop lcd?
<Kolia> !ask |chashall
<ubottu> chashall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tcarter> james147: can i just reformat the hrdisk...easily?
<maco> chashall: oh i didnt realise you were talking to me. highlight me please
<maco> chashall: what's up?
<chashall> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<chashall> maco i tried a fresh install of 10.04, it went badly on reboot, it kept power cycling my hard drive
<James147> tcarter: you can, but I don't see why it would help your problem. If you can't boot the windows install disk now reformatting wouldn't help at all.
<meowbuntu> how can i mount partitions from live cd
<maco> chashall: 10.04 stuff goes in #ubuntu+1
<maco> chashall: and umm.... given the stompy stompy my flatmate was doing this afternoon when he came home from work...
<tcarter> james147: any reccomendations?
<chashall> so i installed 9.1 and it seems to be running stable but want to run the upgrade but i failed to write the instructions down last night, would you please give them to me again?
<chashall> ok
<maco> chashall: apparently someone didn't test something they uploaded and so if you have nvidia drivers...booting doesnt work
<chashall> maco ati
<maco> i dont know how ati will do
<maco> he just said "non-free hardware"
<maco> so that'd be ati, nvidia, broadcom
<James147> tcarter: Your sure it is trying to boot from cd/dvd roms first?
<maco> in his case, either nvidia or broadcom was the issue
<chashall> it booted and installed but on reboot the hard drive started clicking
<ilumi> clicking harddrive means it probably went bad
<chashall> booted mint and the same hard drive works fine so i installed 9.1 and here i be
<chashall> the drive is fine its just the install went hay wire
<iconmefisto> chashall: btw, it's 9.10 as in 2009, october
<tcarter> james147: yes. if i put my ubuntu disk or any other it boots straight from there...but both windows cd's are not even given a second thought....and i have alreadyu loaded 1 machine from one oif the disks
<chashall> maco should we switch to +1?
<maco> yeah probably
<chashall> ok ill switch
<James147> tcarter: One thorught is it a cd rom or dvd rom you are useing?
<tcarter> james147: cdrom
<James147> tcarter: I beleave that windows 7 comes on a dvd so your cdrom wont beable to read it
<HeaVenGh0st> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<James147> tcarter: need to get a dvd rom to install 7
<tcarter> james147: that is probably it then.....thank you for the insight
<James147> tcarter: Noproblem
<HeaVenGh0st> DO i need to restart after installing xubuntu?
<James147> HeaVenGh0st: you need to restart from the live cd inorder to boot into it but you can continue to work from the live cd if you want
<RiotingPacifist> just want to check this is a kdm bug before i file it, basically if i boot to a kernel without ipv6 support i get the following in kdm.log http://pastebin.com/d5d31271c
<HeaVenGh0st> ohh sorry.. James147 xubuntu from ubuntu.. i have already got ubuntu
<James147> HeaVenGh0st: No, you just need to logout and change the session you loginto
<dawgy_> anybody here have any success with compiling qgis (src or svn)? I keep getting a sip error and I'm looking for a workaround
<HeaVenGh0st> James147: thanks.. could you help me to resize the resolution, as i m not getting full resolution in my laptop LCD
<jb0694> is kpackage program you use to install software on kubuntu or should i use something else?
<iconmefisto> jb0694: kpackagekit
<James147> jb0694: kpackagekit or you can use what ever you want to
<jb0694> what's the diff between kpakcage and kpackagekit?
<James147> HeaVenGh0st: Check in the settings you should beable to do it from there if not you might need to edit your xorg.conf file can't really help with that though
<HeaVenGh0st> James147 thanks anyway
<HeaVenGh0st> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<James147> jb0694: I think kpackage was for kde 3.5 kpackagekit is the new one for 4.x
<alumno00> Hallo. Can any tell me where can I find Kubuntu 9.10 manuals? Thanks
<jb0694> i just installed kpackagekit but how do i launch it?
<James147> jb0694: from the menu or typing "kpackagekit" in a terminal
<guitar431> all your bases are belong to us
<iconmefisto> alumno00: are you looking for a general usage guide for the entire system? or something more specific?
<alumno00> General and specific. All available information. I've used ku 8.04, but now, I'd like to know new changes...
<iconmefisto> alumno00: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic
<iconmefisto> alumno00: for more specific things, you'll have to be more specific :)
<alumno00> Thanks. I'll read it and ask when finished (in a few days i hope). Thanks
<jb0694> a little confused with kpackagekit... first off it appears to have exactly the same functionality as the add/remove software utility already bundled with the OS.  my problem is that i want to install a program from my flash drive using kpackage.  is this possible or is kpackage only used for installing programs from the online repository?
<guitar431> someone set us up the bomb
<jb0694> *kpackagekit
<James147> jb0694: what format is the file you want to install in *.deb?
<jb0694> James147: it's a program called matlab (similar to mathematica or maple)... the program is inside a folder which has a main script file that executes.  there are other files and subfolders that the script accesses (i'm guessing) to completely install the program
<jb0694> it's not a standalone file that extracts or anything like that... its a script i run which installs the program
<James147> jb0694: soulds like you either need to run an instliation script form inside the program (if it has one) or if you can run the program already just copy it to where you want it
<James147> jb0694: just run the script in terminal, might need to make it excuatable first (chmod u+x /path/to/file)
<guitar431> but the most important thing is that all your base are belong to us
<jb0694> James147: i installed it already but it never showed up in the menu as an installed program... i'm trying to do this such that the OS sees this program as installed... no what i mean?
<James147> can you run the program from terminal?
<guitar431> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg
<jb0694> i can run the program from terminal after it was installed
<jb0694> but it never showed up in the menu as an installed program is the problem
<iconmefisto> jb0694: so the only problem is it's not in the menu?
<jb0694> right... i thought if i installed the program through kpackagekit, the program would show up in the menu
<James147> Sounds like the installer dident create a menu entry, you can manually create one if you want to access it from the menu (right click kmenu >> menu editor >> new item >> ...)
#kubuntu 2011-01-10
<James147> pulaski: when/if it gets fixed then yes
<pulaski> James147: Thanks for the tip. I'm going to look around and see if I can find the bug report or somplace I can monitor progress on the bug. Can you offer a comment on doing this or should I even bother?
<James147> pulaski: if you want to know the progress of the bug then finding the bugreport is worthwhile
<pulaski> James147: Thanks again for your help this afternoon. I'll check back.
<Magier02> hello
<cory_> Can anyone help with CUPS?
<cory_> I have been going through help pages for the past 3 hours and have yet to find a solution to my problem
<valorie> cory_: state your question, and if anyone can help, they will
<cory_> I just added a printer that is on my server to my client comuter, while it is recognized I keep getting a printer not connected error
<cory_> ...I can print a test page off the server but have no sucess on my client
<buckethead> cory_: Firewall?
<cory_> idk, to my knowledge the firewall is just set to its defaults
<buckethead> cory_: Right. Drop it and then try.
<cory_> k
<cory_> @buckethead do you know the command to "refresh" the server I just disabled the firewall but it won't take effect until  I reboot and I do not really want to do that
<buckethead> refresh?
<buckethead> Which firewall are you using?
<cory_> default
<cory_> UFW
<buckethead> 'ufw disable' didn't just bring it down?
<cory_> no
<cory_> Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<buckethead> Right. That's fine.
<cory_> so I do not need to reboot?
<buckethead> No.
<buckethead> It stopped it AND stopped it from coming up on start-up.
<cory_> oh ic
<cory_> still the same problem
<buckethead> You've got "Share printers connected to this system" selected, right?
<buckethead> Does CUPS on the client see the printer?
<cory_> yes and yes
<buckethead> Do you have firefox installed? Try using a non-native kde app.
<cory_> wait how to I make sure that "Share printers connected to this system " is selected?
<buckethead> On the server?
<cory_> I do not have a gui
<buckethead> How are you accessing CUPS on the server?
<cory_> using ssh
<buckethead> I'm not sure, I usually enable remote administration in the servers cupsd.conf and then hit the web server.
<cory_> ?
<buckethead> If you go to the servers ip address on port 631, does the cups interface load?
<cory_> yes
<buckethead> If you go to administration, It's on the right column.
<buckethead> That view access log selection might also be useful.
<buckethead> I've got to step away. Good luck.
<cory_> thk
<volty> hi, no ffmpeg no mencoder available, kubuntu10.10
<volty> how can  i install at least one of them possibly without compiling ?
<crislue> hola a todos
<ecinx> My computer is going real slow, how do I check whaat's using up resources
<Snowhog> cristian: !es
<Snowhog> !es | cristian
<ubottu> cristian: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Snowhog> ecinx: Open a console and type: top
<cristian> ok tank ou
<James147> ecinx: ^^ or for a graphical way press crtl+esc
<ecinx> ty both
<ecinx> James147:  I found out how to do snippets in emacs, and emacs also has abbrevs mode
<ecinx> I didn't figure abbrevs out yet though
<ecinx> brb
<ecinx> hmm
<ecinx> I restarted irc and closed all the browser tabs and it still seems slow
<James147> ecinx: is your cpu or ram full?
<ecinx> I dont' think so
<ecinx> irc was taking over 300MB
<ecinx> and a lot of browsers, but i closed them
<ecinx> the biggest things now are kwin 57.6MB and Xorg 44.7MB
<James147> ecinx: you could be io bound then, i would check to see if your useing your swap at all
<ecinx> How Do I do that?
<James147> free -m
<James147> ecinx: also, you could install and run "iotop"
<James147> (to see if anything is thrashing the disk)
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/QUZTRn6R
<ecinx> James147:  ^^
<ecinx> When I alt tab I can  flip through windows, sometimes I don't know what I do a bunch of windows come on the screen at the same time, like little thumbnails, I find that efficient especially wit the touch scrreen, how do I do that?
<James147> ecinx: wow, you have allot of swap
<ecinx> James147: what does that mean?
<James147> ecinx: you are currently using about 2gigs of memory ^^ that seems rather high
<James147> (that is, swap + mem - buffers/cache, so i presume thats 2 gigs of programs)
<James147> ecinx: install htop (its like top, but better, much better ;)  ) then run it and sort by mem%  (press > and select mem)
<ecinx> Ii'm going to upgrade to 8gb, but that doesn't mean i don't want to stay udner 1GB of used memroy
<James147> ecinx: uneeded application memory is a waste... and you should be trying to start under about that if you not running that much... the rest of the ram should be filled with buffers and disk cache (programs and files that are no longer used but kept in the memory)...
<James147> ^^ and swap tends to just slow everything down if you have mroe then 1-2 gigs of ram
<James147> ecinx: ^^ you could try disabling it (swapoff -a)
<ecinx> and then turn it back on?
<ecinx> when i installed ubuntu it suggested creating a swap for speed
<James147> ecinx: yeah... that assumes you ahve no ram
<James147> ecinx: I havent had a problem with having no swap on all my computers (all now have at least 2 gigs)
<ecinx> swap in essense is a thing of the 90's
<ecinx> ?
<ecinx> yeah all my comps have 2gigs + too
<James147> ecinx: its needed for hybernation, and if you need more ram then you physically have...
<ecinx> I like to hybernate :)
<ecinx> the batteries suck on this thing
 * James147 tends to shutdown... seems quicker to boot then resume from hyberantion..
<James147> ecinx: cant you sleep?
 * James147 sleep dosent need swap
<James147> ^^
<ecinx> the battereis really suck, if im in a class room my pc dies out by the end of the period
<ecinx> if not it's really low
<James147> ecinx: ... hmm, well i suggest you try disabling swap for now with "swapoff -a" (swapon -a or a reboot will enable it again)
<James147> see if it makes a difference
<James147> (or makes things worst) ... also try to find out what applications are using all the ram
<ecinx> i turned it off
<ecinx> i ddin't get a new prompt, yet
<James147> ecinx: if you want you can watch your memory usage with "watch free -m"
<ecinx> actually let me reboot, remember we ugpraded KDE and i dind't reboot
<ecinx> free 44  ??
<ecinx> 22
<ecinx> that's not kool
<James147> ecinx: ??
<ecinx> im back
<ecinx> i had to restart it froze
<d3jake> I replaced my 30 (or forty, I forget which) gigabyte harddrive in my latop (Compaq NC6000) several weeks ago. On it I had two partitions, one for Windows XP, one Kubuntu 8.04. Since then I have purchased and installed a 80GB drive. I, again, installed Kubuntu and XP. This time I used a experimental version of Kubuntu called Trinity as I am one of the group that keeps ahold of KDE3. Unfortunately I have come to dislike Trinity on
<d3jake> many levels, and would like to find a way to copy over the contents of my old partition and overwrite my newer installation so it will be as if nothing had changed. I assume I can do this as no hardware in the equation has been changed, but I have no idea how. I was told by a friend that I could simply tar.gz all of my files on the old partition, and overwrite all of the new ones. Do you dolks have any idea how I could do this? Is the method I listed valid
<ecinx> http://imagebin.org/131915
<ecinx> James147: That was before I restarted
<ecinx> after it unfroze
<James147> d3jake: ^^ you should just beable to copy the contents of teh dirve over
<ecinx> I conneccted an external monitor, how do i fix the resolution, if it's not listed
<James147> d3jake: you may or may not need to edit /etc/fstab as well
<James147> ecinx: you could try the xrandr command :)
<James147> (though i dont know what options you need)
<ecinx> it doesn't list the native resolution there
<d3jake> James147: What is the /etc/fstab for, dare I ask?
<James147> ecinx: what driver?
<James147> d3jake: mounting drives at boot
<James147> (or with mount -a)
<d3jake> James147: Okay, thanks!
<ecinx> I didn't install a driver for it
<James147> ecinx: waht graphics card?
<ecinx> I think it's intel HD graphics
<ecinx> something like that
<James147> ecinx: i think you should play with the --newmode option in xrandr
<James147> or --fb option
<James147> ecinx: btw, is your system any faster?
<ecinx> i think the swap is back on
<ecinx> let me turn it off
<ecinx> but yes, i just restarted
<James147> ecinx: you might find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<James147> ^^ note you can tell linux to not swap as much, which you probally want to do (then you can have swap enabled, but not have things swaped out so much.. see the swappiness section of the link)
<ecinx> I bookmarked it
<ecinx> I have to fix this monitor situation, and see if i can get kile to compile it gave me trouble earlier
<elkng> how can I find all installed packages with "word" in names?
<James147> dpkg -l | grep word
<ecinx> now quassel keeps crashing
<elkng> James147: thanks
<ecinx> .
<FloridaGuy> dont like ktorrent....like transmission..but is there anything better and lighter
<FloridaGuy> dont like ktorrent.....like Transmission.....is there anything better faster and lighhter ?
<valorie> FloridaGuy: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/whats-best-linux-bittorrent-app
<valorie> everyone has an opinion!
<FloridaGuy> valorie: thanks
<albertollamas201> join #asterisk-peru
<Daskreech> FloridaGuy: rtorrent?
<valorie> they did leave that off my link list, for sure
<Daskreech> hi valorie
<valorie> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> how are you?
<swimmercol> hello anybody knows about voip asterisk?
<valorie> lets see if ubottu knows anything
<valorie> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<swimmercol> xd
<valorie> that's rather general
<Daskreech> !asterisk
<valorie> carla wrote some good howtos about asterist a couple of years ago
<valorie> let me see if I can find 'em
<valorie> http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/blog/2006/04/building_an_asteriskhome_test.html
<valorie> 2006, but she's excellent
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> interesting
<swimmercol> jejeje
<swimmercol> hi valorie
<valorie> hi swimmercol
<swimmercol> wher are u from?
<valorie> me? I live in Washington state, in the US
<swimmercol> very cool
<swimmercol> the next astricon
<valorie> how about you?
<swimmercol> marylan
<swimmercol> i live Colombia
<swimmercol> whats your name?
<valorie> Valorie, just like my nick
<swimmercol> a ok
<swimmercol> its nice
<valorie> thanks! I think my mom made it up, I haven't met many people with the same spelling
<swimmercol> yeah its real
<swimmercol> my name is albert
<Snowhog> valorie: swimmercol !#kubuntu-offtopic
<swimmercol> nice to meet you
<valorie> sec
<valorie> thanks snowhog
<valorie> sorry
<swimmercol> what is it?
<MiguelPerez> somebody can help me... my audio/video frozen .. i use kubuntu 10.10, with a core2duo 2Ghz, 3Gb ram, IntelGM45Hd (video)
<ecinx> hola miguel
<MiguelPerez> hola ecinx
<ecinx> srry i can't help, I am a kubuntu newbie
<ecinx> whereu from though
<MiguelPerez> thanks anyway
<ecinx> no problemo
<ecinx> try #ubuntu, or #linux
<ecinx> I compiled kile, hopefully correctly and in the last step it launches, but it doesn't seem to be installed in kickoff
<ecinx> and it wont' launch with 'kile' at prompt
<nirazio> For some mysterious reason the virtual desktop icon from the kubuntu 10.10 panel has disappeared. How could I added it back to the panel?
<valorie> click on the cashew
<valorie> or maybe just the little up triangle
<valorie> you might have hidden it
<nirazio> valorie: Checked it..
<Daskreech> valorie: how does hiding it work?
<valorie> if there is stuff you don't want to remove, but don't need to display all the time, there is the function of hiding it
<whilo> uh i got a weird bug, where the ui of different kde and non kde applications is not properly updated. this really gets on my nerves when moving the curser and changing text in kate, as i have to switch lines to refresh :-/
<valorie> that little pyramid is where that's done
<valorie> whilo, are you in rc2?
<valorie> i've had various little weirdities in rc2, that I didn't notice in rc1
<whilo> valorie: yep
<whilo> it makes me really aggressive as i don't see what java code i am actually writing :-/ hopefully this gets fixed soon, other than that kde 4.6 is pretty impressive
<valorie> be sure to report it
<valorie> my problems are so..... flimsy, I can'
<valorie> t really pin them down well
<whilo> valorie: me neither, they even happen in firefox regularly
<elkng> how can I make "X" do not autostart on boot?
<whilo> i think emacs was ok, but am not sure
<whilo> elkng: man service
<elkng> whilo: thanks
<whilo> valorie: do you have intel graphics?
<valorie> whilo: ati radeon
<valorie> sorry, my old dog is restless tonight
<poyntz> is the latest version of kde stable?
<valorie> poyntz: do you mean 10.10?
<valorie> yes, stable
<valorie> or do you mean 4.6rc2 -- in which case i would say for me stable, with some display oddities
<poyntz> valorie: nope kde4.5.x whatever the latest is
<valorie> 4.5.90 is beta rc2 now
<valorie> 4.5.4 was very stable
<zonk> hi
<zonk> if i want to check last created file in system or by user which log i should read?
<poyntz> valorie: what's the repo for kde versions?
<valorie> in this instance, beta ppa
<poyntz> valorie: are you on the latest?
<valorie> latest in the PPA, yes
<valorie> I don't build kde from trunk or anything
<poyntz> valorie: how does it compare? and does it cause any troubles with linux-image-x packages?
<valorie> and I'm in Mav, not Natty
<valorie> what do you want me to compare?
<poyntz> valorie: the latest to 4.5.1
<valorie> 4.5.4 was totally stable
<valorie> 4.5rc2 is stable, but as I said, I'm having a few small problems
<poyntz> valorie: ahh cool ty.
<poyntz> valorie: btw is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta the right beta ppa?
<valorie> yes
<poyntz> valorie: is it possible to upgrade to 4.5.4 and not the latest?
<poyntz> valorie: because when i added the ppa i just noticed a bunch of updates appear..
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> now that I don't know
<poyntz> valorie: does the latest support omaque?
<poyntz> valorie: actually dont answer that haha.. mine apparently supports omaque but it isn't supporting it atm.. =S
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<valorie> not sure that will still work, but it's worth a try
<Anf3t4m1n> hi guys, i have a question for you.... do you know the program pulse audio? i have a dolby 5.1 connected to my sound card in to the digital output, but i can select only "digital stereo" and "analog 5.1"... where can i find the "digital 5.1" exit of my sound card?
<whilo> valorie: if you have ati and i have intel and we both use 4.6rc2 on mav where it worked with xorg properly before, then it is likely a kwin issue
<whilo> imo
<valorie> could be -- I hope they track it down before natty
<whilo> valorie:  i hope they track it down before 4.6 ;-) it is really difficult to do text work if your text-widget is not updated correctly
<valorie> whilo, it hits me every once in awhile in konversation, too
<jado> hi, how can i make my microphone work under kubuntu? do i need to install some drivers?
<jado> and more importantly, where can i test it? because right now i'm trying under ventrilo on wine
<aomegax> hi
<James147> jado: first, make sure it isent muted, best way to do taht is run "alsamixer" in a terminal and check the capture devices (if you turn on the playback devices for the mic as well then it should echo to the speakers and let you test it)
<aomegax> i have problem with login (kubuntu 10.10 x86_64), after inserting user and pwd i don't allow to desktop but I see login page again
<jado> James147: you're right it was muted :)
<James147> aomegax: first: create a new user and see if you can log in with them,
<aomegax> I have reinstalled nvidia driver too, but anything
<aomegax> I can enter with console
<James147> aomegax: alt+crtl+F1 to swtich to a vertual console, login then add a user with "sudo useradd -m -U USERNAME"
<aomegax> ok...and after?
<James147> (or adduser USERNAME)
<James147> aomegax: add a password for the user (sudo passwd USERNAME)
<James147> aomegax: then alt+ctrl+f7 to switch back to the gui and try to login with them
<aomegax> ok
<aomegax> it works
<James147> aomegax: then that suggests that there is something wrong with a config file in your home directory
<aomegax> mmm
<aomegax> but yesterday all work!
<aomegax> now...if i delete .kde?
<James147> aomegax: first check to see if you own all your own files :)
<James147> aomegax: may or may not work, and isent advised to just delete it
<James147> aomegax: you can try renaming it first, if it works thereafter then the problem is inside .kde
<James147> if not then its outside
<aomegax> reneming kde doesn't work
<James147> aomegax: then rename it back :)  try running "ls -lR ~ | grep -v USERNAME | grep -v total | grep -v ^$" ... see if it outputs anything (replacing USERNAME...)  it should list all files not owned by you
<aomegax> ok
<aomegax> how can  i see more page?
<aomegax> ls -lR --less...?
<James147> aomegax: :S wasent expecting there to by many lines... but add " | less" to the end to pipe it to less
<aomegax> ok :)
<aomegax> ok there are only images
<aomegax> that are of www-data user
 * James147 wonders why you dont own all the files in your home....   might want to do a "sudo chown -R USER:USER ~"   << that will make all files in your home owned by you
<James147> ^^ or not if they are ment to be owned by www-data :)
<James147> aomegax: and I take it you still cannot login?
<James147> (just making sure)
<aomegax> should i restart pc?
<James147> aomegax: souldnt need to
<James147> aomegax: I would start by deleting ~/.Xauthority ... that has caused me problems in the past
<Anf3t4m1n> hi guys, i have a question for you.... do you know the program pulse audio? i have a dolby 5.1 connected to my sound card in to the digital output, but i can select only "digital stereo" and "analog 5.1"... where can i find the "digital 5.1" exit of my sound card?
<aomegax> James147: no, it dosn't work
<James147> aomegax: can you pastebin xorgs log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<aomegax> James147: if i enter with new user and I pastebin is is right?
<James147> yeah
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> ^^ or pastebinit
<aomegax> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aomegax> 55241
<aomegax> excuse me
<aomegax> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552416
<James147> hmm... dont see any errors... you could try launching starting kde from a virtual konsole: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552420/
<aomegax> James147: ok, one moment
<aomegax> after I do startx /usr/bin/startkde
<aomegax> xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to x server
<James147> aomegax: sorry loged out for a sec, missed what you said (if you said anything)
<James147> aomegax: and you stoped kdm first?
<aomegax> James147: yes
<aomegax> James147: i do again it
<James147> aomegax: hmm, what graphics card do you have?
<aomegax> James147: when i do startx how can i save output so i can pastebin?
<James147> aomegax: you can save it to a file by appending &> ~/file   (will save it to a file called file in your home directory... the & tells it to redirect stderr and stdout)
<aomegax> ok
<aomegax> James147: i haven't permission
<James147> aomegax: :S ^^ make sure the path is somewhere you can write
<aomegax> James147: startx &>~/file (even with &>/home/aomegax/file)
<James147> aomegax: try putting a space between the > and ~@
<James147> "startx /usr/bin/startkde &> ~/file"
<aomegax> James147: nothing
<aomegax> James147: however after starting startx it writes again and again invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key..
<James147> :S
<James147> aomegax:  hmm, try deleting .ICEauthority
<aomegax> James147: where is it?
<James147> ~
<aomegax> James147: there isn't
<James147> aomegax: hmm... not entirly sure what else to do rather then randomly renaming config files in ~ :S
<James147> aomegax: one approch is to move all config files to somewhere like ~/configs  ... then try to log in, you can then try moving them back bit by bit untill you cant login, then thats probly the file :)
<aomegax> James147:  mmm...where are config file? in which folder?
<aomegax> James147: ~/.config?
<James147> aomegax: config files tend to start with a . (makes them hidden) and normally in your home directory... .kde .config .local are where some applicaitons tend to group them
<James147> ^^ and you will not want to mode .bashrc or .profile...
<James147> move ^^
<aomegax> James147: should I move to backup all .FOLDER?
<James147> aomegax: ^^ dont need to move them to a ihdden folder, can just put them in ~/backup  or ~/configs or something
<aomegax> James147: can I do: sudo mv .* ~backup/ ?
<James147> aomegax: no, that will match everything (. expands to a single character and * matches 0 or more, so .* matches 1 or more characters)
 * James147 is looking for a way around that :)
<James147> ^^ or maby it will work :S cp seems to treat it differently then mv
<aomegax> James147: ok I have moved all . in  backup/...now can I login?
<James147> aomegax: make sure you keep .bashrc and .profile
<James147> then try to log in
<aomegax> James147: when i log in an alert appears: "kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. the error code is 3. check" when I do ok it goes to login page again
<James147> aomegax: whats the output of ls -la?
<aomegax> James147: I have all my folder and .bashrc and .profile (own by aomegax)
<aomegax> James147: now I have added .kde too... ook?
<James147> aomegax: but you still cannot log in?
<aomegax> James147: only with .bashrc and profile i have error with kstartupconfig
<James147> aomegax: and the new account logged in fine?
<aomegax> yes, fine
<aomegax> James147: adding .kde i have however error
<AivarasKivilius> Hello, I have strange insue - I can't add downloaded widget to desktop.
<James147> aomegax: hmmm, wonder what happens if you copy the configs from the new user to your user
<James147> !details | AivarasKivilius
<ubottu> AivarasKivilius: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AivarasKivilius> I downloaded http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MOC+Plasma+Client?content=135354 try to add it with "Get New Widgets" but it cant find it. Kubuntu 10.10
<AivarasKivilius> not cant find, but just don't see.
<aomegax> James147:  all .file?
<aomegax> James147:  or only .bashrc and .profile?
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!! I can't manage to have my desktop effects running under Kubuntu10.10 with a ATI Radeon X133Pro... Any idea?
<chiiiiiz> ATI X1300Pro... sorry
<James147> aomegax: i would say all ^^ i really dont know why its failing at this point :S
<chiiiiiz> I can't even check the box where to enable them... It used to work before...
<James147> chiiiiiz: have you installed the drivers? (open "Hardware drivers" in the menu)
<chiiiiiz> Yes, when I installed... I must admit I did not check... why would they not be installed ? Its is an old board... I do not think there would be new drivers for it
<chiiiiiz> It says "noproprietary drivres used...". I used the ati drivers, since Catalyst does not support it any longer
<James147> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aomegax> James147: always kdestartupconfig4 error
<aomegax> James147:  :s bah!
<aomegax> James147: ok it works with config of new user
<aomegax> James147: now I put my old config
<James147> aomegax: heh, wasent expecting that to work :S   ;)
<James147> aomegax: but at least you can login again :) and slowly copy back the old configs till it breaks again
<elkng> in liveCD there is an option in "grub/loopback.cfg":  "linux   /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed boot=casper maybe-ubiquity iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash --" what I have to change to boot in "init 3" of single user mode?
 * James147 thinks you append "3" to the end... but isent sure
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<elkng> in liveCD for "kubuntu" there is an option in "grub/loopback.cfg":  "linux   /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed boot=casper maybe-ubiquity iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} quiet splash --" what I have to change to boot in "init 3" of single user mode? is it possible?
<elkng> ouch!
<elkng> wrong channel =)
<noaXess> how do i set maybe LC_TIME for a specifix user? in .proile, right.. but how?
<noaXess> just LC_NUMERIC="de_CH.utf8"?
<noaXess> or LC_TIME="de_CH.utf8"
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<gaetano> avrei un problema
<gaetano> ho collegato una webcam al pc, con cheese riesco a vedermi ma con altri programmi o da qualche sito non mi vedo come mai??
<gaetano> scusate chi può aiutarmi??
<sre-su> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<r1pp3rj4ck> hi... I have a problem with the Konsole, the auto-completion doesn't work with the aptitude, however it does on xterm and the ttys (haven't tried anything else)
<r1pp3rj4ck> and it works on the filename auto-completions also on Konsole
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<r1pp3rj4ck> brb
<rethus> if i click to an ok button.. i got always a liitle audio "plop", where can i deactivate that?
<rethus> KDE: if i click to an ok button.. i got always a liitle audio "plop", where can i deactivate that?
<James147> rethus: possibally in the notifications settings...
<rethus> where can i deactivate it?
<James147> rethus: is it when a window or dialog closes?
<James147> rethus: you can try searching though system settings > notifications
<rethus> no, if i click on back button in browser, or ok button on dialoge and so on
<James147> cant see and event for button clicked though :)
<rethus> james147: its since i installed ubuntu-desktop beside kde
<rethus> kde runs now on gdm
<James147> rethus: then it could be a gnome option...
<rethus> how can i start the gnome-systemsettings on cmd?
<rethus> have search and found it... gnome-control-center
<kayleigh> hi all
<aomegax_> James147: thank you for your help... :)
<James147> aomegax_: you manage to fix it?
<James147> Hello kayleigh
<Bauldrick> hmmm, need help getting kubuntu to 'see' other devices on my network.... I have multiple samba shares on different devices (Ubuntu, Debian, Wind...), none of which show up (they show up from other devices). Also  a Soundbridge I presume should show up under network services (zeroconf). iptables has no rules, but it's like something is blocking ..
<kayleigh> how ya doin?
<aomegax_> James147: so and so, now it works, now i must study so I test it after
 * James147 suggests to Bauldrick to make sure he can ping the other computers
<Bauldrick> yeah, and ssh into them...
<shane4ubuntu> ok, the device notifier, is there a way to configure it to pop up and after 3 seconds disappear?  It pops up and just stays there.
<Bauldrick> if i 'add network folder' and create one of said samba shares it connects fine, so kubuntu or whatever program can't search and see my devices properly i presume?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: hmm never thought of that
<shane4ubuntu> actually I think it does disappear, just I think my mouse was accidentally over it
<James147> shane4ubuntu: yeah, they dont disapear if you mouse ofver them
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: ah that would probably be why I never thought of it
<phoenix_firebrd> how long will nepomuk take to index  580 gb, i cant say how may files are present, but mostly videos of sizes 700 Mb approx. , audio files of 5Mb~ and some software collection
<phoenix_firebrd> correction, nepomuk=strigi
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using kde 4.6 rc2 and strigi is using a lot of cpu and it keeps on running for past 2 days
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: It depends on whats files its indexing... however, video + music shouldnt take as long as text files (of the some size at least :) )
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: I find it help to kill virtuoso-t everynow and then... I think there are still some problems with it, not sure how dangrous killing it is though... but i havent have any problems so far
<phoenix_firebrd> James147:hello James thats what i am worried about, other apps take only 1 or 2 hours, but 2 days is too much. right now i have disable file indexing
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: may be its a bug in strigi?
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: probally, try deleting its settings to reset it... might help (or rename them)
<James147> (and probally the index as well)
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: is the settings of strigi located at home/.kde ?
<James147> o ... hmm, i think they are ... I think the index is in ~/.kde?share/apps
<phoenix_firebrd> James147:  there are some files in "/home/phoenix/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/" is it safe to delete those. i am afraid that may break the strigi
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: you wont break it by deleteing files in your home directory, if anything you will fix it... anything that isent present when it next runs will be recreated using the default settings
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: ok, should i delete this "/home/phoenix/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk"            or    this  "/home/phoenix/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/"
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: personally I would remove the nepomuk folder, let it start from scratch and hope the problems you where having where the result of a bad file... i would also look in ~/.kde/share/config  for its config files (apps tends to contain data,  and config the config files)
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: ya you are right , i found the config files at ~/.kde/share/config, i will delete all the nepomuk settings and see if that works
<ctac> ПРивет мир!
<rork> !ru | ctac
<ubottu> ctac: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ctac> join #ubuntu-ru
<quiescent> does anyone have skype with audio and video working under kubuntu 10-10
<danub> hey all. i get this message every time i start up "no command arguments supplied! usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> kdesudo will now exit...
<danub> how do i make this stop?
<danub> no one knows eh?
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: deleted the configs, restarted the system, nepomuk started and index the initial fast indexing. now its silent, hope my problem is solved. thank you
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: yup that sounds more like what should happen :)
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: ya :)
<danub> phoenix_firebrd: is that relating to the message that pops up about needing more packages?
<bigbrovar> danub: try going to systemsettings look for startup and shut down under session management, set to start with an empty session
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: ??
<danub> phoenix_firebrd: nevermind. it needs some virtuoso thing
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: i didnt ask for any packages and i am using kde 4.6 rc2
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: i -it
<danub> phoenix_firebrd: oh, I was hoping your answer would fix my problem too :P but nevermind
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: what is it, we will help to solve it
<danub> nepomuk needs the virtuoso RDF server to store its data, installing the virtuoso.
<danub> but its there every time ti restart
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: kde version
<danub> how do i find it?
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: open any application, goto the help menu-> about kde
<danub> 4.4.5
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: by default it shouldnt ask for any installation of packages. did you remove any packages related to nepomuk?
<danub> not that i am aware of
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: can you use the application "aptitude" to see if there any dependency issue?
<danub> omg, how do i make pidgin stop sending me notifications in the kde notifier?!
<danub> sure, lemme load it up
 * James147 remembers the back end for nepomuk changing ... thinks it might have been in 10.04...
<phoenix_firebrd> danub: in the pidgin notification settings , you have to configure not to show a popup message for an incoming message
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: what is that james
 * James147 also remembers strigi/nepomuk not working very well in 10.04...
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: thats true
<attempt> hi everyone
<James147> Hello attempt
<attempt> http://img406.imageshack.us/i/schermata42n.png/  sorry in advance for my english. this is my problem. what can i do? barely newbie.
<attempt> kde 4.4.5 on ubuntu 10.04 lucid linx.
<Scunizi> anyone notice on 10.04 kontact/ Kmail after hitting the send button lately it takes 5+ seconds to make a new message window disappear and actually put it in the outbox?  Is there a solution for this?  It just started in the last few days after the last update.
<Daskreech> attempt: looks like you are missing a semi colon somewhere
<attempt> thanks Daskreech but i am a newbie and a don't know how to resolve. i have read the file mimeapps.list but i don't know what a semi colon signifies.
<attempt> idem virtualbox.desktop
<Daskreech> attempt: #kde might be able to give more info
<rork> Scunizi: kontact 4.4.8 works fine
<attempt> ok thanks Daskreech
<attempt> thanks. bye
<tsev> my amarok crashed once
<tsev> after that it couldnt load
<tsev> i deleted its recent files
<tsev> but now it cannot load album covers etc
<James147> tsev: what version?
<tsev> 2.3.2
<tsev> how can i do a clean instal
<tsev> ?
<tsev> to make it work as it used to ?
<James147> tsev: your can reset its settings by renaming or deleteing ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok  note, i had problems with the dynamic playlists in kde 4.6 (they are located in the apps/amarok folder)...
<tsev> ok man! thanx... i ll give it a try
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: i am using dynamic playlist for the past 1 hour , its working fine for me
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: so have i, but the latest one crashes when ever i try to save a playlist or open an existing one
<phoenix_firebrd> James147: ok
<tsev> couldn not enter folder /.kde/share/config/amarokr
<tsev> wtf?
<tsev> ok
<tsev> i made it
<tsev> its working perfect for the moment
<tsev> thanx james147!
<James147> tsev: you dont need to recreate the config files, launching amarok will do that... and config/amarokrc is ment to be a file not a folder
<tsev> yeap
<tsev> i got that
<tsev> (at last)
<tsev> i m kinda new on that as you can immagine
<tsev> thanx again dude
<bullium> I've got dual monitors running kubuntu 10.04 and I'd like it when I maximize the window it doesn't span both when I maximize only the monitor the window is on
<James147> bullium: what graphics card/drivers are you using?
<bullium> nvidia
<bullium> James147: sorry...nvidia
<James147> bullium: useing which drivers?
<bullium> James147: 195.36.24
<James147> bullium: cofigured as twinview? or seperatescreens?
<bullium> James147: TwinView
<James147> hmm, kde should beable to split twinview back up into two screens.. check system settings > display & monitor > multiple monitors
<gerd__> join irc.freenet.de
<precubcr> help pls
<precubcr> grimwepa on kubuntu 10.10 ?
<precubcr> works ?
<Daskreech> hello precubcr
<James147> grimwepa?
<Daskreech> What's grimwepa?
<precubcr> hello
<precubcr> grimwepa is a tool for wep/wpa2 cracking
<Daskreech> !info grimwepa
<ubottu> Package grimwepa does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> apparently not
<precubcr> http://code.google.com/p/grimwepa/
<precubcr> ;)
<Daskreech> Well not from the standard repos. Check for a PPA or a selfhosted deb file
<James147> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Daskreech> That would work I suppose :)
<TommyV> Go for aircrack-ng
<precubcr> yes
 * James147 notes that grimwepa uses aircrack :p
<precubcr> but i want grimwepa
<precubcr> it is easyer ..
<precubcr> i know how to aircrack-ng
<precubcr> :P
<FloodBotK1> precubcr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> precubcr: there are plenty of guids out there for it
<James147> quite good ones too
<precubcr> PM pls ? with link ?
<James147> the hardest part is configuring your drivers... which i doupt grimwepa can do ...
<precubcr> it does  not ... but u don`t need it to configure nothing
<bullium> James147: thanks I'll play around in there for a bit...I'll be checking back
<James147> precubcr: http://www.google.com  << cant remember off hand but they arnt hard to find... i think the offical ones where good
<precubcr> James147 thx ^^
 * James147 also notes that grimwepa looks like a java applicaiton... so all you really need to do is install openjdk and run "java -jar file.jar"... but it also looks like it uses aircrack... so you need that anyway...
<bullium> James147: All off the options in Multiple Monitor Support are enabled?
<James147> bullium: if you have twinview enabled they should be
<bullium> I understand, but why do my windows maximize across both monitors? The panel is only showing on the first monitor
<James147> bullium: what version of kde/kubuntu are you using?
 * James147 notes that he is also using twinview, and his windows maximise as the should... well except games...
<bullium> James147: I'm actually running ubuntu 10.04 with kubuntu-dekstop installed
<bullium> Qt: 4.7.0
<bullium> KDE Development Platform: 4.4.5 (KDE 4.4.5)
<bullium> KDE Daemon: $Id: kded.cpp 1031637 2009-10-05 16:58:19Z lunakl $
<James147> bullium: ubuntu with kde is effectvly kubuntu :)
<bullium> I know...The install of this system was ubuntu 10.04 I installed the kubuntu-dekstop package just the other day which until then I had been running gnome
<bullium> James147: that was for you..
<rankinnn> thats practically kubuntu i guess !
<bullium> rankinnn: yep practically...I just wanted to point that out...in case gnome had done something with the x config or something
<rankinnn> lets wait and see the next generation of kde
<James147> bullium: gnome shouldent touch xorg.conf ...
<James147> bullium: ... could you try creating a new user and see if it works for them?
<James147> bullium: that will tell you if it a problem with your configs
<bullium> James147: I'll try another account and let you know bbl
<m_tadeu> hi...what is ibus all about?
<Snowhog> m_tadeu: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bullium> James147: After I logged off and back on KDE started working properly with multiple monitors...thanks for the suggestion
<m_tadeu> Snowhog: thanx...now, since it's not installed by default, it's not critical, I guess... what is the advantage of using it?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> I have a question
<James147> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m_tadeu> is it possible to drag a window only in the title bar? I drag windows a lot by accident
<veluxes> hi...
<veluxes> anybody there?
<sithlord48> hey all i have two monitors w/ different resolutions, i added a xrandr command to sthe start up chain (pre kdm ) i want ot remove the other monitor , does any one know where this file is?
<Snowhog> !ask | veluxes
<ubottu> veluxes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sithlord48> Snowhog: !!!!!
<sithlord48> Snowhog:  hows it going
<veluxes> ok...i just installed kubuntu 10.10 and i am totally new..my prob is i got a terratec aureon universe 7.1 soundcard and it is not working
<sithlord48> veluxes:  have you looked in the mixer , check to be sure you have the proper "master" channel
<James147> veluxes: run alsamixer in a terminal, make sure non of the playback changes are muted and have their volumes turned up
 * James147 grumbles about alsa defaulting to mute... and pulse not unmuting the channel but instead hiding them...
 * sithlord48 grumbles with James147 
<hugo> hello
<James147> Hello hugo
<hugo> hello james
<veluxes> i checked the alsamixer and its still not workin...
<sithlord48> did u check to see if the correct master channel is set in the kmixer? (near the clock on the panel)
<hugo> what's the problem "veluxes"
<veluxes> coooooool thanks a lot
<sithlord48>  to late i fixed it :P
<sithlord48> ok wish me luck just upgraded to kde 4.6 time to restart
#kubuntu 2011-01-11
<Daskreech> sithlord48: anything went boom>
<Daskreech> my apologies
<Daskreech> kaboom?
<sithlord48> Daskreech: in my upgrade?
<Daskreech> yes
<sithlord48> nothing at all it went very smooth (from kde 4.5.5)
<Daskreech> to 4.6 RC?
<sithlord48> yes
<sithlord48> rc2
<Daskreech> That's depressing :(
<sithlord48> Daskreech:  i have not really played w/ anything either.
<sithlord48> there might be some things broken that i havent used , but quassel , rekonq and plasma desktop are working , smooth tasks widget too
<Daskreech> sithlord48: Important things first :)
<sithlord48> Daskreech:  yes i can't use the computer with out smooth tasks :P
<Daskreech>  I found out that one of the Games under Kpat is broken when you do something a certain way  that used to work before but it's fixed now so should be good for 4.6.0
<user1> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<pixie__> on faacebook you know when you want to upload pix that little box that pops up for it wont pop up for me since i started using kubuntu... do i need to install a package to be able to get that upload box?
<James147> pixie__: with what browsers?
<pixie__> James147: I am using firefox
<James147> pixie__: try some of the others ones (konquror, rekonq, chromium) see if it works for any of them
<pixie__> James147: ok
 * Daskreech doesn't use Facebook. Is it flash?
<shane4ubuntu> pixie__: you may need to install flash, I'm pretty sure that is a flash thing
<Efebo_abel> Hi
<davide_> ciao
<quiescent> what do I need to get skype on Kunbutu 10-10
<Kubuntiac> Anyone else not getting any KDE 4.5.5 packages after adding the kubuntu-ppa ppa?
<Kubuntiac> I've done apt-add-repository:ppa:kubuntu-ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but it just says no new packages. I'm on 10.10 and KDE still shows as running 4.5.4 :/
<Riddell> apt-add-repository:ppa:kubuntu-ppa isn't right, should be apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<valorie> Kubuntiac: you might ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Kubuntiac> Riddell: yeah, I do that and the PPA shows in Kpackagekit, it says it's already added, yet no new packages...
<Kubuntiac> (copied and pasted yours)
<Riddell> Kubuntiac: apt-cache policy kdelibs5 ?
<Kubuntiac> lol. It says I have KDE 4.5.5... I must have upgraded before and only used sleep (not logout / reboot) since as my apps help menu still says about KDE 4.5.4
<Kubuntiac> Thx Riddell!
<Kubuntiac> Will reboot and no doubt see 4.5.5 goodness :)
<Daskreech> Kubuntiac: You can just log out and back in
<arthur> hello
<Kubuntiac> Daskreech: Yes, I could. Every couple of months or so I like to do a full shutdown just to keep things running silky smooth :)
<Kubuntiac> Speaking of which...
<Daskreech> hi arthur. Are you training for a race?
<elkng> how can I change resolution in console?
<moetunes> elkng:  xrandr -q   will let you know the resolutions available and   xrandr -s 1280x1024   or whatever to set one
<elkng> moetunes: in console, I want 80x25
<moetunes> elkng:  in a tty? you need to edit /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub and reboot for that afaik
<elkng> moetunes: thanks
<moetunes> np
<mr-rich> TVTime plays my old bt878 card no problem, Me TV can't find it ... any help?
<moetunes> they use the same kernel drivers afaik - I use me-tv here and it autodetected ok
<mr-rich> moetunes: well, I get the error "no dvb devices found" ...
<mr-rich> tvtime works just fine ...
<moetunes> mr-rich:  I can sggest the #me-tv channel but apart from that ...
<mr-rich> 3 ppl in there ... me included :(
<moetunes> yes it is slow in there but they can be helpful if you are patient
<moetunes> mr-rich:  me-tv uses the xine engine - open up xine and see if it can find the frontend to use
<mr-rich> moetunes: checking ...
<mr-rich> moetunes: xine sez no plugin found and the same "no dvb devices" ...
<mr-rich> moetunes: I also can find nothing /dev about dvb ...
<moetunes> mr-rich:  how did you install me-tv? - from the repos?
<mr-rich> moetunes: yup ... same with xine ...
<moetunes> mr-rich:  here I have a dvb folder in /dev with a frontend fifo
<moetunes> so dunno what's up at your end
<moetunes> what does tvtime interface with?
<mr-rich> moetunes: not sure ... modules, I think ... I can see the card get loaded in dmesg ...
<moetunes> mr-rich:  if you can find the interface your card makes it might work symlinking it to /dev/dvb/frontend0
<moetunes> and me-tv supports dbv-t/c/s and atsc - what sort is your card?
<mr-rich> moetunes: It's a very old bttv card (bt878) (WinTV) ...
<mr-rich> from like 2004-5 or so?
<moetunes> my winfast card is from 2005
<mr-rich> hmmmmm
<moetunes> I'm sure somewhere in tvtime it will tell the interface it uses
<mr-rich> in /dev/video0 ... that's what I saw in dmesg ...
<moetunes> try making a symlink mr-rich
<mr-rich> just did ... no luck sofar ..
<moetunes> bummer
<mr-rich> well, I'll figure this out some more during the snow storm on Wed, maybe ... :)
<mr-rich> nite
<Bloodhawk> I'm running ubuntu in a KDE environment and Shutdown/Restart are missing from the dropdown menu, how can I add them manually?
<Daskreech> Bloodhawk: Change your display manager
<Bloodhawk> Daskreech: How would I go about that? I'm rather new to the linux system.
<Daskreech> So you installed KUbuntu and then moved to Gnome?
<Bloodhawk> No, I installed Ubuntu and moved to KDE
<Daskreech> ah ok install KDM
<Bloodhawk> Daskreech: apparently KDM was already installed when i looked at the package list, should I be grabbing the gdm functionality for kdm?
<Daskreech> no on the terminal you can just sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and it should ask you which you would like to use
<Daskreech> If you want KDE then choose KDM if you want GNOME then GDM
<Daskreech> For most purposes they are the same but for some reason which escapes me they won't agree on a way to pass power commands to allow shutdown and so on in a desktop agnostic way
<Daskreech> If they just did that it would be fully a matter of choice as to which one you would run
<Bloodhawk> alright, switched it over. guessing it just needs a reboot to take effect now :)
<elkng> how long it will take to install kubuntu from liveCD?
<elkng> I'm waiting for about 1.5 hours allready
<Daskreech> elkng: maybe 20 minutes
<elkng> Daskreech: mine was 90 munutes
<Daskreech> the CD Drive didn't like the CD
<elkng> how to remove service from autoloading?
<Daskreech> elkng: which service?
<elkng> Daskreech: kdm
<Daskreech> elkng: that starts the GUI
<elkng> Daskreech: I know
<Daskreech> ok
<scottyr> part
<Daskreech> man update-rc.d
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> Could someone help a noob here please
<Daskreech> only if you stay around ubuntnoob
<LostThyme> Does anyone know from experiences, if the X-Fi Xtreme Gamer works well in the latest ubuntu/kubuntu?
<forcat> ???
<forcat> any one here?
<Tm_T> yes
<Daskreech> What the heck
<Daskreech> LostThyme: I have no experience with it but knowing Creative I'd say no it doesn't
<LostThyme> Ah.
<LostThyme> I'm trying to find a good sounding card that will work well in linux/ubuntu
<LostThyme> any suggestion, daskreech?
<Daskreech> what are your options?
<LostThyme> Something on the cheaper side, that sounds good while playing music and games. That's about it. I don't need the best, top of the line..but I want it to sound good. My current onboard is terrible.
<LostThyme> I have a 5.1 logitech speaker system as well
<LostThyme> if that matters
<Daskreech> LostThyme: which version of the  X-Fi Xtreme Gamer do you have?
<LostThyme> Oh, I don't have that at all. I was just thinking of buying one as an upgrade..my problem is, I don't know if it'll be supported, and I don't want to buy something that won't work correctly.
<LostThyme> I'm all for other recommendations though :P
<jhohn> LostThyme: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<Daskreech> and now I'm being told that it works well with the new Alsa Drivers
<LostThyme> Hmmmmmmmmmm..well if that's the case, I may go with it. I've heard it's a good card
<Daskreech> jhohn: I don't think that's been up dated in years
<LostThyme> I just want to make sure I get the right version -- I swear, it seems creative releases several versions of one card..some work, others don't.  I've run into that in the past.
<Daskreech> LostThyme: me too. If you can bump into leinir on IRC and ask him about his
<Daskreech> LostThyme: yeah and when they don't work the yare pretty hostile about people  getting them to work
<Daskreech> Strange company
<LostThyme> Very. Haha. Well, thank you for the help. I'll watch for leinir.
<Hedron> hi all, is there a way to prevent a package from updating?
<Hedron> I mean using apt
<susundberg> why would you want to do that?
<Hedron> the last update of xorg is no good with my video card
<tsimpson> !pinning | Hedron
<ubottu> Hedron: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Hedron> I whant to downgrade and lock the version
<susundberg> Check.
<poyntz> updating to kde4.5.95 fixed all my problems =)
<poyntz> if you're having problems off a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10 suggest ya do the same..
<Hedron> this has nothing to do with kde
<Hedron> just xorg package is not working with my intel video the way it should be
<Hedron> I get a lot of screen corruption and artefacts since the update
<Hedron> the corruption is visible under other programs such as openoffice, so it is not kde related
<susundberg> hmm
<susundberg> afaik intel drivers have usually worked great with xorg
<susundberg> have you searched the database for bugs?
<Daskreech> not fully true
<Daskreech> they rewrote them about a year and a 1/2 ago which caused lots of breaking
<susundberg> .. and now that rewrite is starting to be in ubuntu kernel i guess ..
<Daskreech> Oh no that was a year ago
<susundberg> ok, anyway, i currently have nvidia latest drivers and the text-console is not working
<susundberg> so these are not that good either ..
<elkng> where is xorg.conf?
<fild0> locate xorg.conf
<elkng> I cant find it in /etc/X11
<elkng> right now I'm in another system and cant use locate
<elkng> just want to copy kubuntu's xorg.conf but cant find it
<moetunes> xorg.conf doesn't get made nowadays but will be used if you make it
<elkng> ok
<moetunes> there'll be some on the net you can copy
<poyntz> in kmail how do ya make all ya email accounts go in the local folder?
<Daskreech> elkng: xorg.conf doesn't exist anymore
<Daskreech> it's all autoconfigured
<Daskreech> if you make one and put it in /etc/X11 then it will be read and overide the autoconfig
<bigbrovar> Hi guys I just want to know the version of Qt that ships with kde 4.5
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: KDE 4.5 doesn't contain Qt itself, do you mean what version it requires?
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: yeah something like that. I reported a bug about some Qt app I was using and the developer asked what version of Qt I have running
<bigbrovar> Tm_T: I use to think that every release of kde was based on a particular version of Qt
<Tm_T> bigbrovar: it's prolly 4.7 then, but you can check your Qt version in any Qt app just by opening the help menu and choosing the "about"
<Tm_T> Qt or KDE app
<bigbrovar> ok thanks I would do that
<bigbrovar> the about in kde apps don't carry the version of Qt.
<tsimpson> or use kde4-config --version from a command line
<tsimpson> the first line should have the Qt version
<moetunes> or try   apt-cache policy qt
<tsimpson> qt is not a package
<moetunes> ohh
<bigbrovar> tsimpson: thanks mate
<amichair> is there an ntfs defragger for linux?
<tsimpson> amichair: looks like you need to use the windows defrag tools, I can't find anything for linux
<amichair> tsimpson: ok. was hoping no to need to move internal disks around servers just for that (downtime and all), but I guess I'll wait till I must and do so.
<tsimpson> or just move away from NTFS altogether
<alumno> Hello
<alumno> can someone help me?
<amichair> tsimpson: good point. I'm still clinging on to cross-platform support for some reason (some disks I have do move between OSs every once in a while). Maybe it's time to rethink that...
<tsimpson> amichair: there are ext2/3 drivers for windows http://www.fs-driver.org/, so you can still move things about when needed
<tsimpson> the only downside is that it doesn't have journaling support
<javier_> Hi
<javier_> Anyone here?
<Tm_T> !hi
<javier_> hi
<javier_> do you happen to know how to get an usb headset's mic to work?
<nimesh> anyone knows how to install mplayer in ubuntu
<susundberg> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<veluxes> hi...is there any other volume-controll except the alsamixer and the master next to the clock?...i only hear sound, but very quiet, when i turn my "hardware"-volume to max
<ubuntu> salut a tous !
<Spicemaster> hello how can i setup dns server in ubuntu ?
<Space_Man> veluxes: open the volume control and play with the mixer settings, you can also right click the speaker icon and change the master channel
<sre-su> Does Quick Access(the one besides KDE Application Launcher in default panel) supports previously-selected-folder view? KDE 4.5.5
<bigbrovar> I am using the window manubar widget for kubuntu 10.10 but observed that couple of application take a very long time before the start during which plasmashell freezes completely. I experience this with dragon player and clementine.
<bigbrovar> I dont get this problem when I have the window manubar widget disbled.
<bigbrovar> is anyone else having similar experience?
<insmod> i hate network manager
<insmod> i really hate it
<BluesKaj> howdy
<rtdos> how do i install the gnome desktop (not the full ubuntu package) on kubuntu ?
<volodya> rtdos: well, 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' is the only way I know. However, it installs a pile of random apps, whcih all become default.
<rork> rtdos: `sudo apt-get install gnome`, `sudo apt-get install gnome --no-install-recommends`, `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends` check the package recommendations to decide which you want.
<rtdos> thanks rork
<rtdos> thanks volodya
<rtdos> rork, i get this error: gnome : Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<rtdos> whether or not i use --no-install-recommends
<domux_> rtdos: dependancies
<rtdos> huh?
<domux_> rtdos: you have a problem
<rtdos> how do i fix it?
<rmrfslash> Anyone else upgrade to 4.5.5 and have their entire desktop flipped upside down, windows all fragmented and text backwards?
<rmrfslash> I created an entirely new home directory, so it doesn't appear to be any settings.
<rmrfslash> Just completely botched.
<rmrfslash> I even installed ubuntu-desktop and the same effect.
<domux_> rtdos: try sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla
<rtdos> what did i just install domux_ ?
<rtdos> now i get this message:  gnome : Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (>= 1:2.28+1ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<rtdos>          Depends: epiphany-extensions but it is not going to be installed
<domux_> rtdos: what you wanted to install if you got this error ?
<rtdos> just the gnome desktop, domux_
<rtdos> without all the ubuntu extras.
<rmrfslash> seems it might be a driver issue or something
<rmrfslash> if it's not not isolated to kde
<rmrfslash> clearly no one else here can help
<rmrfslash> well, no one period... not "no one else"
<rork> rmrfslash: I was thinking maybe you could fix it with xrandr but I never used that tool
<domux_> rtdos: so i guess yo u tried to do this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-deskto
<domux_> p
<rork> rmrfslash: also I was wondering what you mean with "fragmented windows" could you make a !screenshot to satisfy my curiosity?
<rtdos> yes, domux_
<rmrfslash> rork: sure....
<rmrfslash> rork: just imagine that the top of a window frame is on the bottom, the bottom is on the top, right is on the left and left on the right
<rmrfslash> rork: oh, and not only is the top on the bottom, it's also backwards
<rmrfslash> rork: definitely appears to be some axes issues somewhere
<rork> rmrfslash: so basically it's rotated 180 degrees, try `xrandr -o inverted` or `xrandr -o normal` to turn it
<rmrfslash> rork: let me try this... but it's a bit worse than that actually because it's not like things are *just* inverted... typing in a terminal/console does not reveal all of the text
<rmrfslash> it's all backwards, but half the text is chopped off
<rtdos> domux_ i tried "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment --no-install-recommends" and it seemed to install gnome for that.
<rmrfslash> if having no desktop at all is the biggest disaster, this is the second biggest :) Of course, what the user experience is doesn't necessarily correlate with the severity of the issue.
<rmrfslash> though I would argue that bugs in ext4 are even bigger than that
<rmrfslash> :P
<domux_> rtdos: okay good
<domux_> rtdos: tell us if you get gnome install errors
<rtdos> no errors yet, domux_ will try now to login using gnome desktop.
<rmrfslash> rork: it's not just rotated (I tried the xrandr -o inverted)
<rmrfslash> rork: that inverts the display and my mouse begins moving the opposite direction. Using print screen actually shows the correct orientation of everything (which suggests even more that this might be a driver issue)
<rmrfslash> rork: I have a screen shot that I took w/ my phone... should be decent quality
<rmrfslash> I'll throw it up on tinypic
<rork> rmrfslash: ok, which graphicscard do you have?
<rmrfslash> integrated intel
<rmrfslash> it's a laptop... I will fetch this from lspci... hang on
<rmrfslash> rork:  http://oi56.tinypic.com/4q261u.jpg
<rmrfslash> rork: sweet huh?
<supermagic> upside down
<rork> rmrfslash: yeah, I found a similar one :) http://img30.imageshack.us/f/pantallazoyk.png
<rmrfslash> that's more than just upside down
<rork> rmrfslash: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10342274 mine is from this topic
<rmrfslash> almost a perfect match
<supermagic> lol
<rmrfslash> intel driver (as I predicted)... figures
<rmrfslash> what a piece of junk
<rmrfslash> Good thing AMD is now releasing open source drivers w/ full 2D/3D acceleration :D
<rmrfslash> and firing their CEOs
<rmrfslash> So the fix is to use fbdev... awesome
<rmrfslash> Intel should just stick to making CPUs
<rmrfslash> this is not how I need to spend the first 2 hours of my day
<rtdos> domux_ my login menu shows ubuntu instead of gnome even though i selected gnome on the command line. like the other desktops i installed, i can't get an internet connection (it's wireless)
<mr-rich> Anyone here have their iPhone 4 working with Aramok?
<rtdos> other than that, it worked. and i'm back in my kde desktop no problems.
<domux_> rtdos: wow im using kubuntu so i dont remenber all the options but on the top do you see a wifi icon ?
<rtdos> no.
<domux_> rtdos: maybe the wifi module is not loaded when log on ubuntu
<rtdos> i added the network monitor but it's not either seeing my wireless adapter or not seeing my network (or both)
<rork> rmrfslash: did switching the driver fix your problem?
<rtdos> domux_ is there a way to get the wi-fi module to load up no matter what desktop i choose?
<domux_> type a lspci
<domux_> and tell me your network controller
<rtdos> here is are the results from lspci - http://pastebin.com/YHzUX8u2 - and here is the name of my wireless adapter - wlan0
<domux_> rtdos: okay i have to go i'll be back soon keep locked
<rtdos> ok i'll be here, domux_
<BluesKaj> rtdos, RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller , pretty standard wifi chip...do you have network manager icon in the panel ?
<rtdos> when i am using kubuntu/kde BluesKaj but not when i use another desktop
<BluesKaj> rtdos, ??
<rmrfslash_> rork: fbdev appears to work. Still no idea how the intel driver botched things up like this.
<rtdos> BluesKaj: when i am using the kde desktop, i see a network manager icon, but when i use another desktop such as gnome, lxde, openbox or anyother desktop (other than kde) i do not see the network manager icon.
<BluesKaj> setup knetworkmanager in kde and network manager in gnome , perhaps if missing , install it , rtdos
<rmrfslash> rmrfslash: http://oi56.tinypic.com/4q261u.jpg
<BluesKaj> rtdos, run this in the terminal in gnome , sudo dhclient wlan0
<tokeefe> I'll file a bug report, but my troubles appear to have resulted from the latest Intel driver update. Must have been rolled out within the last week. Here's a screenshot of the effect http://oi56.tinypic.com/4q261u.jpg   I have a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) according to lspci/lshw
<rtdos> ok blueskaj
<rtdos> will it work in other desktops too, blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, dunno , it might
<rtdos> alright be back in a minute, blueskaj
<mr-rich> anyone have thier iPhone 4 working with Aramok?
<BluesKaj> heh, i don't even have my desktop working with amarok ...it's a mess IMO :)
<vhann> Hi, I'm using KDM 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 in Kubuntu Lucid Lynx with a Glass theme. I can use it as a XDMCP client perfectly. But it won't work as a XDMCP server.
<vhann> I tried with KDM on my Slackware64 13.1 box and both client and server work
<vhann> Is someone able to use KDM as an XDMCP server here?
<coder2> Hello.
<coder2> Could anyone help me with file names
<vhann> coder2: What's the question?
<coder2> Unicode file names are displayed in wrong characters, at least in Qt apps. And Open Office is not able to open such files at all.
<coder2> I can see a similar bug in open office bugtracker since 2007
<vhann> coder2: Would the following filename be an example of something you can't open in OpenOffice: "aaéooèèiiàyït.odt" ?
<coder2> yes
<vhann> coder2: I can save and open this in OpenOffice on Slackware. Let me try on a Ubuntu box
<vhann> coder2: Opens fine in my Lucid Lynx Kubuntu box
<coder2> The odd thing is: I have 2 systems: ubuntu10.04+kde and kubuntu 9.04. The problem persists only on the first one.
<coder2> Yes, 9.04 runs older openoffice
<coder2> The problematic file names contains cyrillic letters.
<coder2> I do not know what prevents QT apps display such file names.
<coder2> BTW file names are displayed wrong on both systems
<coder2> Does anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<shane4ubuntu> coder2: a shot in the dark here, but could it be that fonts are missing?  I'm not sure what cyrillic letters are, but sounds like you need fonts??
<shane4ubuntu> coder2: I'm not sure if QT is using other fonts, I'm not sure
<shane4ubuntu> !pm | coder
<ubottu> coder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shane4ubuntu> coder2: ^^
<rtdos> BluesKaj - here is the results of the command "sudo dhclient wlan0"   http://pastebin.com/RmfXLtey
<coder2> sorry
<shane4ubuntu> coder2: no prob, as I stated, it is a shot in the dark and I really don't know, just trying to help brainstorm out an answer.
<domux_> rtdos: hey im back
<rtdos> hey domux_
<coder2> thanks. bye.
<BluesKaj> rtdos, do you have the gnome network manager installed?
<rtdos> thanks. this is the result of running the 'sudo dhclient wlan0' on the other non-kde desktops - http://pastebin.com/RmfXLtey
<rtdos> how can i tell if i have gnome network manager installed ? won't the one for kde work ? or does each desktop require its own?
<domux_> rtdos: ok so i've read the last post and i think when you you've thee gnome environment installation you didn't install all components
<domux_> rtdos: you've installed*
<rtdos> this is the command i used domux_   "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment --no-install-recommends"
<domux_> rtdos: check if you have network-manager installed
<rtdos> how?
<domux_> console
<BluesKaj> yes trichard_ you need the gnome network manager on gnome
<yofel> rtdos: apt-cache policy network-manager-gnome
<BluesKaj> oops , rtdos
<trichard_> heh
<domux_> otherwise you need to install it
<BluesKaj> sry trichard_ , I mistyped
<trichard_> BluesKaj: no problem :)
<rtdos> when i typed in console it told me to install this - "sudo apt-get install conserver-client"
<domux_> i think you're network driver are already here but you cannot use
<domux_> it
<BluesKaj> hmm , I had gnome desktop on our laptop with kde and I had to use the network manager defaulted to each
<yofel> yep, KDE needs knetworkmanager or the plasma applet and gnome needs nm-applet
<yofel> (or maybe there's an indicator for that these days? haven't kept in touch with it)
<rtdos> here are the results of the command yofel told me to run - http://pastebin.com/SAwk8hx6
<yofel> rtdos: install it
<BluesKaj> too bad /etc/network/interfaces doewsn't have an easier way to connect wifi like it does ethernet
<domux_> try sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<rtdos> yofel, its telling me its already the newest version
<domux_> rtdos: try sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<BluesKaj> rtdos, then alt+f2 , network-manager-gnome ..it should launch
<domux_> or install via synaptic
<rtdos> ok. trying it now.
<rtdos> does each desktop need to have its own network-manager?
<BluesKaj> yes
<domux_> BluesKaj: you can install network-manager-gnome on kubuntu it will work
<shane4ubuntu> Seems like network and network manager have issues across the boards with *buntu, seems like the questions most often dealt with
<BluesKaj> domux_, I don't need it
<rtdos> ok for some reason it uninstalled "browser-plugin-gnash" - is that bad?
<shane4ubuntu> does wicd solve that issue BluesKaj?  I'm not familiar with what he is trying to do.
<yofel> wicd is a network manager replacement - what he needs is the gnome network manager UI - should be enough
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: I see, I don't really understand the whole thing, and abandoned network manager years ago, just never have cared much for it, it is complex.
<BluesKaj> too many red herrings here ...
<domux_> BluesKaj: i know im trying to tell you that you can use the gnome network in kubuntu likewise you can knetwork on ubuntu
<domux_> BluesKaj: use*
 * shane4ubuntu goes to lunch to eliminate one of the red herrings??.  :)
<BluesKaj> network manager is required by each desktop for wifi only , ../etc/network/interfaces when setup for eth0 can handle the ethernet connections for all types of desktops in ubuntu
<rtdos> does it matter which one i use for the other desktops, like lxde, xfce4, or openbox?
<domux_> lol
<yofel> lxde and xfce should work fine with network-manager-gnome
<BluesKaj> dunno rtdos , I neber tried to use 4 other desktops ...never recognized the need :)
<BluesKaj> neber=never
<domux_> rtdos: did you solve your problem before trying to install other desktop
<yofel> also, 'gnome-desktop-environment' Is a debian thing I think, the only supported way to install gnome in ubuntu is to install 'ubuntu-desktop' with or without recommends (network-manager-gnome is a recommends though)
<yofel> same goes for lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<rtdos> domux_ i noticed my problem after installing the other desktops.
 * BluesKaj wonders why some ppl need so many diff desktops , except for teaching purposes , perhaps.
<BluesKaj> must really clutter up the menus
<rtdos> testing. a guy i work with uses openbox because it's so minimalist. i'm not sure how he connects to the network, though. his other machine is straight text only box.
<rtdos> being text only, how would he connect to the network (it's a wireless adapter) ?
<yofel> well, you can connect to a wireless network with wpa_supplicant and dhclient from the command line, no need for any network manager
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: Generally I stick to one desktop, however in the beginning I installed several to learn/see what I liked best.
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: does clutter up the menus though
<BluesKaj> rtdos, , probly good at configuring /etc/network/interfaces foe wifi rtdos, I've seen a few tutorials
<rtdos> i'll be sure and google them, thanks blueskaj. (that's what i'm doing too shane4ubuntu but somehow keep coming back to kde)
<Guest91073> hola
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: yes, I stuck to gnome for a long time, just recently ventured into KDE, and am very pleased with it, no more gnome, at least not on the desktop
<rtdos> i'll admit that gnome does have some nice features but kde has more 'ooomph' :)
<domux_> Guest21960: Hello
<rtdos> brb gonna reboot and see if it works.
<domux_> ok
<yofel> reboot?
<yofel> just log out
<cosmic303> hiya all. anyone knows why my kubuntu 10.04 would freeze when i unplug my monitor?
<cosmic303> and i mean like freeze completely...cant even access via ssh anymore if it happens
<domux_> cosmic303: wow
<cosmic303> thats what i thought.
<cosmic303> id expect kde to freeze, but not the whole thing..kinda confuses me
<BluesKaj> hmm, cosmic303 .maybe X daemon keeps searching for something send X signal to , stopx in the terminal
<cosmic303> BluesKaj: but i cant access any terminal when it happens..it just completely freezes..no consoles, no ssh..nothing
<cosmic303> i can only do a cold reset
<mime> hey ppl, my lucid linux habgs when trying to render in 3d, after a minute or two, any idea? i have the recommended drivers installed
<mime> hangs
<BluesKaj> cosmic303, well stopx before you unplug your monitor
<truthseer> hello
<nonickname2> hi - are there any known problems with kmix after updating to kde 4.5.5 (maverick, kubuntu-ppa enabled)?
<nonickname2> here, it uses ~100% of one (hyperthreaded) core and its memory usage reached more than 1gb (until i killed it)
<nonickname2> (i think it worked before the update, not absolutely sure - but i think i'd have noticed something like this...)
<nonickname2> (does switching sound backends matter? switched to the vlc backend some days ago and back to xine afterwards)
<BluesKaj> xine seems to be ok , haven't tried anything else in a while
<James147> nonickname2: first try killing it then restarting it... if that dosent help try resettings its configs (~/.kde/share/config/kmix*)
<James147> ^^ if taht still dosent help youcan try changing backends...
<nonickname2> backend changing was before that (was curious about the vlc backend)
<nonickname2> yesterday i did the update to kde 4.5.5 and iirc the kmix problems did start yesterday
<nonickname2> ...starting kmix on the commandline, the same happens - 80% cpu usage, lots of ram used
<James147> nonickname2: then try resettings kmixes settings
<nonickname2> just renaming the files? tried that already, didn't help
<Scunizi> How do you restart the sound system in Kubuntu?
<dereine> hi i'm currently trying to setup a small usb sound "card". kmix already sees this new device and it allows me to change the volume already
<dereine> sadly there is still no output on this device
<dereine> has someone an idea how to debug this issue?
<yofel> try to run 'alsamixer' and check if something is muted, if you have maverick install pavucontrol and check if something is muted there too
<nonickname2> probably found the problem - 535M big pulseaudio config file (?) in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmix/profiles/ - no idea how this happened...
<domux_> Scunizi: try sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Scunizi> domux_: thanks.. but kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio.. it uses phonon
<ct529> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, phonon uses PA
<domux_> Scunizi: wrong kubuntu until 8.04 kubuntu use pulseaudio
<yofel> Scunizi: since maverick we use PA, and kill the pulseaudio process
<domux_> Scunizi: phono is a multimedia framework
<yofel> domux_: that init script doesn't do anything usefull since PA isn't run as a system service by default
<domux_> yofel: ok :)
<dereine> yofel: already tryed this
<Scunizi> my sys is 10.04 not 10.10 so is PA installed ?
<domux_> Scunizi: sure !
<yofel> Scunizi: by default not, so you'll probably need to restart alsa
<yofel> Scunizi: try 'sudo alsactl restart'
<Scunizi> yofel: is that alsactl (L) .. if so then I get an "alsactl: Unknown command 'restart'
<domux_> yofel: by defaut PA is installed !
<yofel> domux_: not on lucid afaik
<yofel> (kubuntu)
<domux_> yofel: but it use alsa
<yofel> yes
<yofel> in lucid phonon uses alsa directly, in maverick phonon uses pulseaudio which uses alsa
<domux_> yofel: ok
<domux_> yofel: so my lucid wasn't  from kubuntu lol
<Scunizi> yofel: was that a pipe symbol or an "L" at the end of alsact?
<m4v> has anyone noticed that sometimes amarok's contextual menu just stop working? you right click and the menú flickers and disappears. Then I need to restart amarok.
<yofel> Scunizi: and L, and if it doesn't work then I'm out of ideas, haven't done this in a long time
<cuznt> in linuxAdmin Class @ itt-tech we use fedora RHEL and to go into pseudo"runlevels" you su telinit and using #'s 0-6 can go into various modes. NOW, today i was a dork running RHEL in a virtual shell, forgot which  cli i was in and telinit 1 on my kubuntu, which brought me into the recovery shell
<cuznt> why did it do that?
<cuznt> i would assume kde does not recognize runlevels or would for that matter understand telinit
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how can I change the background of a desktop?
<g0th> I have kubuntu 10.10 when I right click on the background it says "Configure Page", there I can change the background but it applies to all desktops not to an individual one
<BluesKaj> g0th, choose desktop settings
<g0th> BluesKaj: where?
<BluesKaj> g0th, right click on an open space on the dektop .the dialog should show desktop settings , a wrench icon, at the bottom
<g0th> no
<g0th> it just shows "configure page"
<BluesKaj> ?
<g0th> It does not show a desktop settings dialog
<g0th> the only "useful" entry is "configure page", there I can select a desktop background
<g0th> but it applies to all desktops, my question was how to choose individual backgrouns for each desktop
<BluesKaj> hmm, always had diff back grounds for gnome and kde , never encountered that prob...
<BluesKaj> something else is wrong with your setup g0 you should get a dialog with several options whenright clicking on the desktop
<nonickname2> moved that config file away - kmix works nicely again - (but the entries written into the file when some audio is played might be malformed (not sure...))
<Bloodhawk> Is there a command I can type to get my computer hardware specs? or where can I look otherwise to check it? (trying to figure out if my system is capable of running 64-bit)
<nonickname2> thanks for now - bye
<Whiskeydrop> While testing a new user account I noticed in gdm that my default user is still logged in.  The w command shows the default still logged into pts/7.  How can I get this straightened out?
<Whiskeydrop> If I ctrl+alt+F7 I get a term that is frozen.
<BluesKaj> Bloodhawk, are you on windows atm ?
<domux_> Bloodhawk: to know if you hav hardware 64 bits capable type in console cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "flags" | head -n1 | grep "lm" | wc -l
<domux_> Bloodhawk: if you have a 1 you have a 64bits if 0 you dont
<BluesKaj> Bloodhawk, or uname -a
<domux_> BluesKaj: ;)
<Bloodhawk> BluesKaj & domux_, thanks, I got it
<cragdor> Hi all
<BluesKaj> Bloodhawk, to know for sure , cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cragdor> I recently bought a graphics card (4 months ago), NVIDIA GTS250, and kubuntu 10.04 worked fine, i then disupgraded to 10.10, and everything stopped working. I've dissabled nouveau and reinstalled binary driver, but i get an error saying the card is not supported, even though it is acording to nvidia readme, even the PCI id is there. any ideas
<cragdor> BluesKaj: Hi its been a while
<BluesKaj> hey cragdor, yeah where ya been ?
<yofel> hm, I can say that maverick worked fine with my 250GTS while I used it, where did you get the driver from?
<cragdor> BlueKaj: Working Working and more work...... Studying from my Red Hat Certified Engineer exam. But Kubuntu 10.10 has fallen appart on my computer
<cragdor> BlueKaj: How are you?
<BluesKaj> cragdor, drop to a tty , stop service kdm , install nvidia-current , start service kdm , startx
<cragdor> BluesKaj: Tried that.... lol
<yofel> *install nvidia-current; run nvidia-xconfig (!)
<BluesKaj> hehe, well I had to say it :)
<cragdor> BlueKaj: Tried that too
<cragdor> Even dissabled nouveau, and modesetting
<cragdor> Seems like a bug, apparently the binary driver isn't picking up my card, even though its marked as supported
<yofel> well, the binary card *did* pick up my 250GTS here, try to purge it, remove the xorg.conf and reinstall the driver
<yofel> *binary driver
<cragdor> Its an error from NVIDIA module in my kernel log
<yofel> can you pastebin that?
<BluesKaj> crg did you try booting in with low grahics then installing the rec'd driver in settings/additional drivers ?
<cragdor> Nothing wrong with xorg, whats your device PCI ID?
<cragdor> Not easily bare with me
<yofel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] (rev a2)
<cragdor> http://pastebin.com/d72nGTG3
<cragdor> Please note that this is not my PasteBin but instead someone elses with the same text but different binary driver, paste bin linked them when i pasted mine
<cragdor> Yofel, BluesKaj : Please see above
<yofel> I never saw that before o.O
<cragdor> Yeah, interesting isn't it: I got told in the Ubuntu Channel that i had a old graphics card
<cragdor> Lol
<BluesKaj> heh cragdor some of those new 200 and 300 series nvidias are posing some baffling probs for ppl ...seems to work if you can boot in low graphical mode and the reset the graphics resolution after installing the recommended driver
<cragdor> I booted into recovery mode, so no graphics at all, just good old fashion command line
<yofel> ever had the driver from the nvidia site installed?
<BluesKaj> did you tried nvidia-current ?
<yofel> that would give a different error though :/
<cragdor> Yeap, all worked in Ubuntu 10.04
<yofel> cragdor: add ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates and try the newer driver there
<yofel> maverick has .06 x-updates .29
<cragdor> yofel tried that one,
<yofel> :S
<cragdor> lol
<yofel> hey, I'm slowly running out of ideas for a problem that I don't have :P
<yofel> just curious, what does nvidia-detector say?
<cragdor> Lol, don't laugh but i am currently left to use an Win7 install on the computer that i only have for connecting to work(they done;
<cragdor> don't support windows :( )
<cragdor> the problem is, I like KDE, i have all my work on it
<yofel> did you try a live disk? does that work at least?
<yofel> (that would mean nouveau had a chance to work at least)
<cragdor> Well nouveau works, all be it very very slow
<cragdor> and not full resolution, i have a 1920x1080 scren
<BluesKaj> cragdor, once the nouveau driver is installed then you should get dialog after desktop login to install the recommended driver , if not then there's something else corrupting the works
<cragdor> I think its a problem with my perticular card, will investigate
<yofel> cragdor: checked what nvidia-detector says? or are you on windows?
<cragdor> it said none
<BluesKaj> I helped a guy, just a few days ago, with the same card as yours and that's how he fixed it. cragdor
<yofel> hm... well, if we don't get to anything, you could ask in #ubuntu-beginners too, knowledgeble bunch usually
<cragdor> Hmmm
<cragdor> Will look into both! Where are you two in the world out of curiousity
<cragdor> I'm Cambridge, UK by the way
<BluesKaj> Ontario Canada
<cragdor> Cool
<yofel> Suttgart Germany
<yofel> *Stuttgart
<cragdor> Argh i like Germany, went to Ottobeuren
<cragdor> Never been to Stuttgart
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I have been plagued with, "why network manager over wicd?"  so I found this:  http://nthrbldyblg.blogspot.com/2010/03/networkmanager-vs-wicd-vs-wpagui.html  and learned that network manager is perhaps better, so I want to figure out how to setup my box the way I want it with network manager, any network manager experts out there want to help me?
<shane4ubuntu> should be simple, I want a static IP address that is always connected. :)  simple
<yofel> if it's a wired connection I usually just drop NM and go for /etc/network/interfaces. Is it wireless?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: no it is wired, I tried the interfaces thing, and well, didn't do so well
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: here's mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/552974/
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, /etc/network/interfaces is the best way to go, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, that seems simple enough, mine is eth0  and ip adress, I can edit, dns-nameservers?  what is that?
<yofel> for wired NM always forced DHCP for me for some reason since lucid, didn't do so before that :/
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: you probably don't need those, that's the adresses for /etc/resolv.conf if you set them manually
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: well, I do use OpenDNS 208.68.222.222 and I do set those manually
<shane4ubuntu> is that the same?
<yofel> then set it there
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: make sure you add eth0 to the auto line at the top, that's what I often forgot to do
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, opendns only works if you are in the US , the settings don't seem to apply for international dynamic IPs
<yofel> BluesKaj: I think I reached them from here once, didn't try in a while though
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: hmm, they have been working for me, I have filtering setup (free account) and it has always worked for me
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: Oh, that reminds me I need to re-setup ddclient, that is how I updated the dynamic ip address
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: do I have to edit resolv.conf too?  or just set them in the interfaces?
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, well good to hear, but google dns works well here
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: well, I only use opendns for the filtering thing
<shane4ubuntu> otherwise, I wouldn't even monkey with the dns
<BluesKaj> dharman, set the nameservers in resolv.conf as well
<shane4ubuntu> actually I wouldn't even know about dns. :)
<BluesKaj> ioops wron guy dharman
<shane4ubuntu> I figured that was for me.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, set the nameservers in resolv.conf as well
<yofel> set them too, I'm not exactly sure how resolvconf stuff works
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, they are already set, now I would use ifconfig -s eth0 up  correct?
<shane4ubuntu> first, I would have to disconnect wicd right?
<shane4ubuntu> last time I played with this, I was in a mess for a while, but I think I picked an already occupied ip address.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, set the router IP as a nameserver  too , dunno why , I was advised by actionparsnip to do so...he';s a network guru
<Bloodhawk> Is there a way to set up a dual-display permanently? Every time I try to set it up through the 'Nvidia x server settings', it cancels out all my changes after a shutdown or reboot.
<BluesKaj> enuff for one day ...take care folks
<yofel> the router has his own DNS data too, which is usually good to have as a fallback if the other ones fail
<shane4ubuntu> hhmm, I will have to remember to thank him later! was on the phone when he left.
<cragdor> Bloodhawk: You can, but you need to do it in xorg.conf, and setup twinview
<shane4ubuntu> Bloodhawk: do you have the proprietary driver installed?
<cragdor> Yeah the proprietary driver was installed when i did
<shane4ubuntu> Bloodhawk: through the Nvidia x server setting thing it should set it up, then you can see the setup and copy it and paste it into an xorg.conf and you are good to go, that is what I'm using
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, I'm going to leave it without the router ip as dns for the time being, and keep that in mind in case I have a problem later.
<shane4ubuntu> trying to keep it as simple as possible for me. :)
<cragdor> I would do the following: Add these to the device section of xorg.conf:
<cragdor> Option          "TwinView" "true"
<shane4ubuntu> ok, brb, going to disconnect and reconnect through network manager hopefully
<Bloodhawk> shane4ubuntu & cragdor: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<kaddi> hi, my kubuntu has become awefully slow. It needs 3-5 seconds for a window to open up, when I click on it in the taskbar and X is using 30-60% of CPU at all times.
<kaddi> How do I fix that?
<cragdor> You can use:  Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "FPD,FPD"    to specifiy which devices are connected
<cragdor> and Option          "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" to specify where the monitor is in reference to the primary
<me1> has anyone had a problem with using k9copy to backup dvd's?  some of the movies i've backed up have problems playing on my standalone tv media player (it does read most iso images great) but the iso's that give me problems on the media player play flawlessly in movie player or vlc.
<cragdor> shane4ubuntu:  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/260.19.29/README/configtwinview.html
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: it is completely ignoring my static ip
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: can you pastebin your interfaces?
<shane4ubuntu> which is quite annoying, I have to have static ip, because something/someone bumbs my Vonage IP and then it disconnects
<yofel> use pastebinit
<Bloodhawk> shane4ubuntu: is it the OpenGL/GLX Information that I copy over to the xorg.conf?
<shane4ubuntu> Bloodhawk: hmm, not sure I looks like an xorg.conf file, if you know what that looks like, if not, give me a minute and I will check it out.
 * yofel is back in a few mins
<shane4ubuntu> cragdor: what was that link you pasted as I bouned in and out?
<Bloodhawk> shane4ubuntu: Where would I look for the file currently in use? I could just compare myself if I could find it XD
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: when you get back:  http://pastebin.com/mNjHjFcP
<shane4ubuntu> Bloodhawk: ok, here is mine:  http://pastebin.com/Q6S0kzcR
<vhann> Hi, I'm sure many here are using Kubuntu Maverick Meerkat. Can someone confirm being able to use KDM as a XDMCP server?
<shane4ubuntu> Bloodhawk: ok, in Nvidia X server settings, when you hit save to X configuration File, just choose a location you can write to ie:  /home/username/   then copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  with sudo and you should be good to go.
<shane4ubuntu> cragdor: are you around?  do you have that link you pasted earlier?  I would like to look at it.
<Bloodhawk> shane4ubuntu: thanks, I'll give it a try.
<shane4ubuntu> Bloodhawk: no prob
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: look at line 4, very closely
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: eek, that was an oversite.
<yofel> as for DNS: I just checked, on my desktop I'm still getting them over DHCP with network-manager, on my server I don't have network-manager installed but resolvconf which takes care of that
<yofel> (and breaks easily if you install postfix and don't watch out :S)
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, when I disconnect, it reconnects automatically with Auto, and dhcp, how do I get rid of that?
<shane4ubuntu> I installed network-manager-kde because I had removed it when I installed wicd
<yofel> 'sudo service network-manager stop' and either remove it or disable it permanently in /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<yofel> just comment the 'start on' stuff out
<yofel> make sure your resolv.conf is still set correctly after disabling NM though
<Bloodhawk> shane4ubuntu: Worked like a charm, thank you very much.
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: do you have a place for bugs ?
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: for muon? help -> report bug is best
<yofel> sithlord48: if you mean muon bugs they should go to bugs.kde.org
<sithlord48> idk if its muon or Qapt. or what that kit but it seams to only happen w/ natty
<shane4ubuntu> this is why I hate network manager and all of this and use wicd
<shane4ubuntu> am I connected now???
<shane4ubuntu> yofel doesn't connect
<sithlord48> sorry to hear that shane4ubuntu cause it's ben very good for me since 4.4
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: does ifconfig show that eth0 is using the IP?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552995/
<yofel> obviously not :S
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: http://pastebin.com/6ARwX5Dg
<shane4ubuntu>  
<shane4ubuntu> that is my interfaces
<yofel> network manager is stopped?
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: I have always had problems with network manager and setting up static IP, probably user error, but seems difficult.
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: yep, I removed it
<sithlord48> ok the issue i have w/ muon is that anything i install with it (or anything that uses it to install, like the rekonq, amarok , dialogs taht say dl this) any time i install or remove i have to then do a apt-get install -f  to fix my libc-bin cause its not installed correctly
<yofel> nah, I had my problems with NM and static IP on wired connection too, it always force the auto connection with DHCP on my by default
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu: i can't speak for that by forcing my router to give a certian mac a certian ip always
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: right, that is what it is doing for me
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: that is routing around the problem with the router, no pun intended. :)
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: does it work if you simply use 'ifup eth0'?
<yofel> does it give any error when running ifup?
<vhann> Doesn't anybody use XDMCP here?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: let me disconnect and give that a try.
<yofel> JontheEchidna, sithlord48: I can confirm that libc6-bin error on natty actually, happened when I tried to install amarok extension stuff earlier
<sithlord48> yofel: every time.. apt-get works just fine
<yofel> yep, I fixed it with dpkg --configure -a
<sithlord48> yofel:  if you install something else it will do it again
<shane4ubuntu> ok, am I connected again?
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, I guess so.
<sithlord48> you never droped shane4ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: seems that ifconfig eth0 up is broken
<yofel> ...
<Woodzy> shane4ubuntu are you around?
<shane4ubuntu> ok how do I disable wicd?
<shane4ubuntu> Woodzy: yep
<sithlord48> uninstall it..
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: that would leave me crippled if I'm unable to connect upon reboot
<sithlord48> if your wired you shouln't even need NM or wicd
<shane4ubuntu> I'm wired, but I want to set ip address.
<sithlord48> it should automagicly work just like it does on a live cd (if you have dhcp at least)
<Woodzy> shane4ubuntu i am using wicd like you suggested, but whether or not i use a static ip or dhcp i can't connect when i use dhcp i get a message that says it can't obtain ip address
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: no, I changed the files.
<shane4ubuntu> Woodzy: hmm, that is odd, I never had that problem, if you want dhcp, you can use network manager, as it likes that. :)
<Woodzy> sudo apt-get install network-manager ?
<shane4ubuntu> brb, going to reboot
<shane4ubuntu> Woodzy: yep
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu: gl
<shane4ubuntu> if I'm not back in 5 minutes, I'm kicking my cpu around the yard outside out of frustration. :)
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: yofel is this a bug w/ muon or something else ?
<yofel> I would blame qapt, since usual apt works fine
<sithlord48> yofel: file angist Qapt then is that still bugs.kde?
<yofel> should be
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: it's either an APT or dpkg bug
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna:  how do u mean? i use apt or dpkg to fix it
<JontheEchidna> bug 680328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "Many postinst scripts fail using either AptDaemon, PackageKit, or QApt" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<yofel> not that one again -.-
<shane4ubuntu> Foul!  stupid wicd popped back up, after I removed it!
<JontheEchidna> at the least, somebody from canonical finally assigned it to the canonical team responsible for that sort fo thing
<JontheEchidna> only took them two months
<shane4ubuntu> yeah, got it!
<shane4ubuntu> thanks yofel
<yofel> DNS stuff works too? that's what I had problems with
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: so what am I using?  I assume I'm not using network manager
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: not 100% sure how to check that.
<yofel> try to use any URL and see if it opens ;)
<sithlord48> ok cool
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: yep, pages are opening fine
<yofel> good, then the resolv.conf should be fine
<yofel> and what you're using is simply ifup, which is run automatically on boot if there's any configuration in interfaces
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: lol, so I'm not even using network manager after all of that?
<yofel> nope
<shane4ubuntu> doesn't network manager come default with install?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I installed ddclient and got opendns back up and running again too, so dns stuff is working indeed.
<yofel> it does, and is the best compromize for wired and wireless, but you don't actually need it
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: ok, but for my laptop, I use wireless, another day I will tackle that with network manager
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> i use kde 4.6 rc2,  when i click the time widget on the desktop ,calender popus up, when i press the esc key, its not closing, when i press the ?time widget again it goes off. is it bug or this is the way it is meant to work
<phoenix_firebrd> i use kde 4.6 rc2,  when i click the time widget on the desktop ,calender popus up, when i press the esc key, its not closing, when i press the time widget again it goes off. is it bug or this is the way it is meant to work
<phoenix_firebrd> i feel that it should accept the key input (esc key) and go off. does this thing work the same way in 4.5.4?
<shane4ubuntu> phoenix_firebrd: mine is on the panel, and works the same way, 4.5.5 here
<phoenix_firebrd> shane4ubuntu: what do you mean by same way?. it does not accept key input??
<shane4ubuntu> right, the esc key does nothing
<phoenix_firebrd> shane4ubuntu: every other widget accepts key inputs right?
<DarkriftX> isnt there a way to tell apt to reinstall a package?
<DarkriftX> or to force install even though its installed
<shane4ubuntu> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not sure, I'm not really the kde guru, still learning kde stuff.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarkriftX: hi
<DarkriftX> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> shane4ubuntu: thanks for the help bro
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: power management and network don't accept ESC here too
<phoenix_firebrd> DarkriftX: do you want the user settings to be removed also?
<yofel> neither does knotify
<shane4ubuntu> DarkriftX: sudo apt-get --reinstall  man page says
<DarkriftX> its virtualbox-ose-dkms and my vb stopped working after kernel update. i think it just needs to reinstall it to get the correct module installed for my kernel
<shane4ubuntu> DarkriftX: perhaps sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<DarkriftX> ok, cool. thx
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya even in 4.6 rc2 same thing
<shane4ubuntu> DarkriftX: no prob
<DarkriftX> i checked --help but didnt see it. man and me dont mix well (i can never remember the keyboard commands and get stuck in it)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shane4ubuntu what do you people think , do we need it to accept key input?
<shane4ubuntu> phoenix_firebrd: personally, not for me, never thought about it, but if I click to open it, usually I click to close it.
<shane4ubuntu> phoenix_firebrd: now if I hit ctrl-f12 and show all widgets and then hit esc they disappear.
<yofel> I doubt it, not much sense for something to accept key input that you can't open with a key combination
<phoenix_firebrd> shane4ubuntu: is it ergonomic on the desktop?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: widget do have hot key right?
<yofel> if they do it doesn't work here
<DarkriftX> is it normal for your system to "collect" kernel versions? i have like 5 listed (normal and recov of each) when i go to grub
<yofel> ah, now it worked
<shane4ubuntu> DarkriftX: yes, you have to remove them manually, I think they are there for fallback purposes.
<yofel> it closes as soon as you focus on something else though (a simple alt+tab closes it)
<DarkriftX> ok, cool
<phoenix_firebrd> DarkriftX: is the backports enabled?
<yofel> DarkriftX: yes, they are kept since for whatever reason a newer kernel might not work, then you still have the old as fallback
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when you click on the digital clock widget on desktop, a calender pops up, try closing that
<yofel> alt+f4 closes it :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: an esc would be much better
<yofel> true, I have no idea where to report that though, maybe ask in #kde-devel
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: probably we have to file a wish in bugs .kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you test your virtual keyboard, mine is very slow
<yofel> how do I open it? never used it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: add the widget to your tab
<yofel> hm, it takes a second for every key. Seems like it opens a tooltip every time I click on a key or something like that o.O
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: same problem. thats a bug
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i thinkk its not a bug , they have done it purposly
#kubuntu 2011-01-12
<sinthetek> heya, i've been having issues with kdm ever since testing a beta ppa
<Thunderirc> anyone abl;e to help
<James147_> !details | sinthetek
<ubottu> sinthetek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sinthetek> i managed to remove most/all of the packages ppa-purge but ever since kdm doesnt' want to let me login
<James147_> !ask | Thunderirc
<ubottu> Thunderirc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sinthetek> ubottu: i'm in the process.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sinthetek> my b, ubottu :P
 * sinthetek redirects the statement to James147_ 
<Thunderirc> im running ubuntu server , and i setup the ircd i can connect just fine to the network , but outside users cant  any help will be appreciated
 * James147_ redirects sinthetekto ubottu's second statment :)
<yofel> Thunderirc: is the IRC port open and forwarded to that server?
<Thunderirc> thats just the thing i added it to linksys and its still not working , i just dont get why ubuntu and my network has to use the routers ip
<James147_> sinthetek: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed ^^ that should pullin anything you need... otherwise test a new profile, see if you can log in with thekm
<Thunderirc> when i do ifconfig only the 192.168.xx ips show up
<ubuntu> hey does someone got a fujitsu siemens amilo 7400 running 10.10 ?
<Thunderirc> yofel did i lose u
<yofel> Thunderirc: well, you're on your local network obviously
<yofel> Thunderirc: how are you trying to get others to connect to your ircd
<yofel> ?
<sinthetek> after adding a ppa and then removing it (and downgrading (hopefully) all of the related packages, i cannot seem to get past the splash screen upon login. at this point it seems to crash and revert back to kdm. the errors that appear to be most relevant have to do with inability to connect to ibus (which i've tried re-installing) and something related to inotify (which i've also tried reinstalling). i have also tried dpkg-reconfiguring and re-i
<Woodzy> how do i re-install the kde / kubuntu network manager from apt-cache ?
<Thunderirc> by mirc ... when i went to the laptop on the same network .. i put the ip in and 6667 and its sayings that port is closed. but i have it port forwarded in linksys router settings
<yofel> wait, if you're on the same network the router settings don't matter - the ircd is properly running?
<yofel> and listening on 6667?
<Thunderirc> yes
<Thunderirc> running right now as we speak... services and bnc
<yofel> try running nmap on the laptop to see what ports on the server are open
<yofel> nmap <serverip>
<Thunderirc> ok
<sinthetek> i've also tried disabling compositing in kwinrc, btw
<yofel> Woodzy: the package name is plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<yofel> and knm-runtime
<Thunderirc> yofel its saying host is down .. may be up but blocking
<yofel> then configure the firewall, I fear that I don't know anything about iptables though
<Thunderirc> the only firewall that i have up is the linksys
<Thunderirc> (%) Welcome to the ThunderIRc IRC Network Thunderirc!email@192.168.1xx.xxx
<Thunderirc> see the ip , i never seen an ircd use the routers ip address
<yofel> well, in probably uses the IP that the server has currently, don't know too much about ircds though
<yofel> s/in/it/
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
 * sinthetek tries reinstalling every package on his system
<sinthetek> will apt-get's --purge work in conjunction with --reinstall?
<precubcr> hy all
<precubcr> need a litle help pls
<sinthetek> not seeing any errors but not certain it is actually doing it
<precubcr> how can i install pyrit on my kubuntu maverick¿?
<precubcr> it works ..
<precubcr> but u need to do first the 1 later the 2nd
<precubcr> and than
<precubcr> --upgrade
<Woodzy> my wireless network device can no longer obtain ip address automatically. is there a way to flush dns?
<Woodzy> or is there something else i need to look at?
<Woodzy> my wireless is no longer able to obtain ip address automatically, how can i fix this?
<Woodzy> is there a way to reset my network settings to default, looks like my network-manager-applet changed in the system tray (looks different).
<Woodzy> can i not connect to an un-encrypted network ?
 * Woodzy slaps FloodBotK2 around a bit with a large trout
<tim> I use kubuntu with open-ssh to edit my webserver files.  Since upgrading to maverick, I can not paste into the directory.  I still can using a lucid client, but not using maverick.  I just connect using dolphin.  I installed nautilus, and I can paste in sftp using that.  Is there a fix for dolphin to be able to paste in to and sftp directory?
<tim> Since upgrading to Maverick, I can't paste into a remote sftp directory using dolphin or konqueror.  Is there any fix for this?
<poyntz> can anyone explain why kpackagekit crashes on startup ~ http://pastebin.com/C4LZwmRc ?
<poyntz> i upgraded to the latest kde but it corrupted kpackagekit.. is there any way to fix this?
<poyntz> just fixed it by installing the latest
<poyntz> thnx
<Thunderirc> im lost here i changed my ip in ubuntu . and now i cant connect to SSH .. what should i do
<Woodzy> is there a way to reinstall the plasma network management widget for kde from the kubuntu disk? mines missing.
<joebob777as7> Having issues with two 10.04 systems: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount
<joebob777as7> can't mount usb ntfs drives by plugging them in
<joebob777as7> added them to fstab and that works but if they aren't plugged in the system won't boot and that won't do.
<joebob777as7> plz help been googling for hours lots of people have the issue no one has solved by not modifying fstab
<shane4ubuntu> joebob777as7: you should always be able to mount as root, that is not a fix, just a work around,
<shane4ubuntu> Woodzy: should be able to, however you will have to uncomment out the disk thing in sources.list
<Woodzy> shane4ubuntu not sure what i need to install to get the network-manager plasma widget / applet back ?
<Woodzy> shane4ubuntu, is there a way to set network settings back to default?
<nolstradomis> hey im looking for some help compiling java. could anyone give me a hand
<mr-rich> Is there a way to tell Kubuntu to (temporarily) disconnnect a usb device such as a printer?
<Woodzy> @nolstradomis: there's a java #channel or two on freenode. :)
<Woodzy> does kubuntu have a repair installation like windows ?
<sinthetek> any idea on the best way to go about re-installation when you are using the default /home encryption option?
<sinthetek> could you just re-add the users with their passes set to the same thing and have everything in tact?
<sinthetek> or would that re-initialize their encrypted directories overwriting everything that is there?
<sinthetek> s/directories/encrypted-homes
<poyntz> is omaque supposed to work?
<gizmobay> When I plug in a usb flash drive, the files come up in nautalis. How can I change this to dolphin?
<sinthetek> anyone know of a way to login to an encrypted /home from a liveusb?
<leenux> which kubuntu uses kde 4.5?
<poyntz> sinthetek: cd ~ ?
<sinthetek> poyntz: since when can you use cd to login to anything?
<c2tarun> anyone using kubuntu 10.04 - 64bit?
<leenux> c2tarun: i was going to try it
<c2tarun> leenux: Actually I was facing a problem, kubuntu don't have gcc preinstalled in it. And I need gcc compiler to install my lan driver. Without LAN driver I can access internet. If you try Can you please download the deb file for gcc from repository and give it to me?
<c2tarun> why there is no gcc provided in kubuntu?
<leenux> c2tarun:  you sure?  that sounds weird
<c2tarun> what distro are you using now?
<leenux> c2tarun: i am not running kubuntu at the moment
<leenux> gcc should be in the repository... have you installed synaptic?  I always install that even though the de is not gnome
<c2tarun> leenux: ok does ur distro directly detect ur LAN Card in your current distro?
<leenux> lan ethernet you mean, right?  not wifi card
<c2tarun> leenux: yup
<leenux> yes, it detects my lan but it's an open source one... atheros
<leenux> what's your lan card?  do you know the chipset?
<leenux> i used to have a realtek one before with a previous mobo and it was detected too before
<c2tarun> mine is also atheros but I need to install AR81 family driver from outside
<leenux> but i switcheed motherboards and now it's atheros and automatically detected and this is in debian!
<leenux> debian is more strict now
<leenux> really?!?
<c2tarun> I m using ubuntu and it don't detect. After installing the driver it gets detected and after then I can use internet.
<leenux> that's odd.
<leenux> which atheros is it again?  they all should be detected though by now
<leenux> is it a notebook?
<leenux> oh, AR81... maybe you should google the family and select the options in google for most recent hits or findings
<c2tarun> actually i have the driver :( problem is to install that driver I need gcc compiler
<apparle> c2tarun: what driver
<c2tarun> AR81 family driver for lan ethernet
<leenux> notebook or desktop?
<leenux> it's possible if it's a new atheros chip, it's not yet in the kernel yet
<leenux> shouldn't have to compile
<c2tarun> dell inspiron N4010 (laptop)
<c2tarun> ya its a new laptop
<leenux> ahhh
<c2tarun> any suggestions :( I liked kde so want to use kubuntu
<leenux> hmmm..google that chipset... and add 'atheros' + 'linux''
<leenux> see what you come up with
<leenux> you can try kubuntu but you should just use live cds or dvds until one detects
<elkng> I've booted from liveCD and all desktop enviropment entire big menu, how can I get regular desktop?
<leenux> if it's same situation then it's because it's a new lan chipset
<leenux> my guess
<c2tarun> sorry but what do you mean by chipset? my laptop model?
<leenux> no the chipset of the lan card
<leenux> it's atheros ar81xxxxx where xxxx are numbers
<leenux> i think command lspci should show it
<c2tarun> ok wait
<leenux> mine shows AR8121/AR8113/AR8114
<c2tarun> leenux: driver is available. but its not in debian format. And I have to install it by compiling
<c2tarun> mine is AR8152
<apparle> how to use a phone as a modem over bluetooth
<apparle> does kubuntu maverick support it
<leenux> c2tarun: i dont know... i think atheros needs to support that chip
<apparle> c2tarun: it is a common problem for your chip
<apparle> I am searching... wait for some time
<leenux> apparle: sorry, no idea
<c2tarun> sure apparle thanx :)
<leenux> probably because these notebooks get very recent lan chips not to mention recent wifi chipsets unless it's intel
<apparle> c2tarun: see if this helps.... net is slow so I can't see that page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1505697.html
<apparle> c2tarun: if nothing else you can compile the driver, but lets search for a simpler solution first
<lord-drist> #twil
<poyntz> where's the official vlc channel?
<c2tarun> apparle:sure
<poyntz> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<poyntz> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1.2 (maverick), package size 1998 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<poyntz> grr
<poyntz> wat would be great
<c2tarun> poyntz: hey where can we get these xchat/IRC commands
<poyntz> c2tarun: ?
<c2tarun> poyntz: like !vlc or !info vlc what are these?
<poyntz> wat would be great is if audio in dragon automatically output to HDMI when a HDMI cable was attached..
<poyntz> c2tarun: commands for ubottu
<poyntz> !help > c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun, please see my private message
<apparle> c2tarun: it seems you will have to compile
<c2tarun> apparle: how can we do that?
<apparle> does the computer in question connected to net
<apparle> by wifi etc
<c2tarun> no, I tried everything but internet is not accesible in any way
<leenux> go to this webpage c2tarun.......
<leenux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16953/need-wired-driver-for-an-atheros-ar8152
<leenux> it looks like a wip
<poyntz> !xchat | c2tarun
<leenux> a yucky hack but probably have to do some tweak to get it to work for now :-/
<poyntz> !info xchat | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<poyntz> c2tarun: so yeh.. its just a client.. these commands aren't specific to it
<poyntz> c2tarun: im running irssi
<c2tarun> poyntz: I can see ubottu commands :(
<apparle> c2tarun: is there anyway you can connect it to internet.... maybe a wireless modem
<poyntz> c2tarun: type !help commands
<c2tarun> actually for wifi I have a broadcom wifi card. but first I have to connect to internet via LAN and then install its driver and then only I can connect to internet.
<poyntz> c2tarun: actually that doesn't work... i dunno haha
<c2tarun> i'll be right back in 5 mins
<c2tarun> sorry
<c2tarun> apparle: u there?
<ryrych> good morning!
<ryrych> Could I ask someone nifty to make a .deb package of Keyboard Layout Editor for me? I tried to compile it but it failed. :( I can provide you link with instructions :)
<Storm_> Hi
<Storm_> anyone here?
<Storm_> I just installed Kubuntu
<Storm_> Hi Chrise
<Storm_> and Armi
<Tm_T> Storm_: welcome
<Storm_> Thanks
<Storm_> can you help me with 1 simple question please on Kubuntu
<ChrisE> hey
<ChrisE> what's up?  what you trying to achieve?
<Storm_> you know like on  windows and mac os x and ubuntu
<Storm_> you can drag your mouse on the desktop and makea  box to select several icons
<Storm_> well I cant do that on Kubuntu
<Storm_> its a simple feature every OS seems to have
<maco> that works fine for me in my folder view widget...
<Storm_> there must be a way for kubuntu
<ChrisE> you should be able to, i can on my desktop folder
<ChrisE> this is a pretty fresh 10.10 installation
<ChrisE> you mean in the desktop folder or on the desktop itself?
<Storm_> the desktop itself
<Tm_T> Storm_: sounds like you begin the select action outside the folderview widget
<Storm_> i just instealled 10.10 also
<maco> how are you having any icons on the desktop?
<Storm_> i have no iceons on desktop yet
<ChrisE> me neither
<maco> see where it says Desktop Folder in a lighter blue box?
<maco> your files and any launchers you want to add would go in there
<maco> drawing a box works fine in it
<Storm_> i clicked out of it
<Storm_> so i just have a blank desotp
<maco> oh. well then you either need to add it back to be able to have those there or you have to go to the desktop properties and change it so the entire desktop is a folder view
<maco> (in which case i dont think youd be able to have widgets on the desktop, though im not quite sure)
<Storm_> hmm
<ChrisE> this is new to me too
<Storm_> I did a right click on desotp
<Storm_> and hit add panel
<Storm_> now how do i remove it sorry lol
<ChrisE> don't do pointy clicky file management usually
<Storm_> i fixed the panel problem
<maco> poke around a bit, you'll get the hang of the widgets :)
<Storm_> yea its strange though how by default i can not use a box and select icons on the desktop. every linux distro and operating system lets you do this :-(
<Storm_> i dont like widgets never used them on any OS
<maco> you can use a box...
<maco> its just that by default you dont have the icons scattered ALL OVER the desktop. instead they are nicely held in a little scrollable box
<Storm_> k
<Storm_> I just installed google earth now dont knwo where it installed
<Storm_> and the search does not find it either but it says it installed
<Storm_> sorry im a newb kinda
<ChrisE> type alt-f2 then googleearth into the box and if it installed properly, it'll run
<Storm_> k thanks its not running
<Storm_> then the Kubuntu packagae manager lied to me when it said its installed
<maco> or it crashed when it tried to run
<maco> the last few releases google has had have done that :-/
<ChrisE> do you have a directory called .googleearth?
<ChrisE> is there a crash report in it?
<Storm_> i type in google earth in the search and the search should search the whole hard drive like windows right?
<Storm_> search shows nothing also
<ChrisE> no space
<Storm_> yea i did not use space
<maco> Storm_: it may not have indexed it yet...
<Storm_> k maybe i have to restart then
<maco> its not a restart thing
<maco> files are indexed systemwide daily
<ChrisE> that's a very windows way of doing things
<maco> and then for the desktop search...i dont know if you have it turned on or not
<ChrisE> doing it via the alt-f2 box will find it if it's on the path
<Storm_> so what should be my next step in fixing this problem
<Storm_> yea i did the alt f2 and type in googleearth nothing happens
<Storm_> but the package manager says google earth is installed and there is a button to hit remove
<ChrisE> ok, log out and log in again
<ChrisE> there should be no need to reboot though
<maco> shouldnt need to log out either
<Storm_> if it instealld right will it be under my programs menu
<ChrisE> well you could start a terminal session and run it from there, to pick up anychanges in your path
<maco> i installed it from google's webpage not hte package manager (because package manager just pulls google's latest, which was broken and simply crashed at the time), but i ended up with a google-earth directory in my home dir
<maco> do you have that?
<maco> it does show in my menu
<Storm_> it says
<Storm_> google earth  package
<Storm_> all it says
<Storm_> 0.5.7
<maco> does it say what the package's actual name is? i think its just googleearth ... you could try typing "dpkg -L googleearth" on the command line to get a list of files it installed
<Storm_> I fixed it. I just went to googles website and installed in manually
<Storm_> instead of the Kpackage manager
<Storm_> omg its installed and i open up the program now it doesnt work
<Storm_> sigh
<Storm_> it loads and then it just goes away
<Storm_> thanks for the help guys I appreciate it. I  have google earth installed now and it opens up and loads then just closes. I used linux a few years back and I was hoping things have changed but its all stayed the same. Im going back to windows. If a smiple program like google earth does not even work there is no sense for me even trying to use linux as I need this program. Thanks again for the help. Maybe I will try linux in another 5 years
<ubuntuku> lol
<OchoZero9> what do i do if my mouse is frozen?
<OchoZero9> is there any keycombination that I may hit to see if the system comes back to life?
<OchoZero9> shiii i something smells burn and it wont turn on
<OchoZero9> it turnned back on
<Adys> I'm having this issue with kmix: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112567.0 - Killing it and restarting it works like a charm, for a few hours, then it starts lagging again.
<Adys> Saw kde bug 237239 but i dont think it consumes as much memory as the bug claim for me so that might be different
<ubottu> KDE bug 237239 in Backend: Pulseaudio "Kmix memory leak in 4 4 2" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237239
<Adys> any idea what's wrong?
<george> efi
<jtheuer> how do I generate an additional locale? "dpkg-reconfigure locales" just says 'up to date'
<Tm_T> jtheuer: if you install related lang-pack, locale will be generated automatically
<jtheuer> Tm_T: I want the select dialog because I need a specific additional locale
<Tm_T> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Tm_T> jtheuer: ^
<jtheuer> thanks a lot
<jtheuer> I still don't know how to get back to this debconf dialog where I could select locales but 'locale-gen' worked
<the-bug> hi all!!!
<the-bug> any bodies there?
<ecinx3> how can i get on my kubuntu desktop from my laptop when I'm not home?
<hotmanta> Do you want a remote graphical session?
<ecinx3> yes
<hotmanta> You can try out nomachine an Italian product or maybe VNC.
<hotmanta> What OS does you laptop have?
<ecinx3> win7/kubuntu
<hotmanta> Ok, when running kubuntu on your laptop you can ssh -X to you desktop and run any GUI application remotely as well. Very handy.
<the-bug> hi all?
<the-bug> anyone no how to fix internal sd cardreader?
<hotmanta> ecinx3, not sure if my comments are helpful? you may be new?
<ecinx3> i donwloaded desktop sharing
<the-bug> very new!!! lol
<the-bug> sory thought u ment me!!!
<ecinx3> it says VNC
<hotmanta> no prob the-bug
<ecinx3> so ill just get tight vnc for windows , hopefully it works
<hotmanta> Where did you get desktop sharing?
<ecinx3> kpackagekit
<hotmanta> ok, I am just looking now at kpackagekit for description.
<ecinx3> http://www.kde.org/applications/system/krfb/
<hotmanta> couldn't find the package you mentioned?
<ecinx3> by name is krfb
<ecinx3> description desktop sharing
<hotmanta> OK, KDE wrapper for VNC, looks good.
<the-bug> i can see that ecinx3 and hotmanta are very busy, anyone else out there for a bit of info?
<the-bug> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze?
<ecinx3> the-bug: I'm new too
<the-bug> lol! i no how u feel!!!
<ecinx3> i didn't see the ssh -X  until now.  can you elaborate?
<ecinx3> in my data structures class they told me i need to ssh to the school computer and compile there.
<hotmanta> OK, ssh -X allows remote computer to render the xwindows application.
<ecinx3> that's only if i go from kubuntu to kubuntu?
<the-bug> come back later bye all!!!
<hotmanta> yes, linux remote computer  to linux computer.
<ecinx3> that's fine too because in windows i also have a kubuntu vbox
<hotmanta> the -X part allow the remote computer to tunnel the screen info over ssh protocol..
<ecinx3> nice
<ecinx3> i don't need any software?
<ecinx3> just get on the terminal and type ssh -X  ip.ip.ip.ip ?
<hotmanta> no special software, very handy to run a single app remotely like dolphin file manger for example.
<ecinx3> specifically i want to use kile
<hotmanta> to use is ssh -X  ip.ip.ip.ip then type the app name like kate for text editor.
<hotmanta> what is kile?
<ecinx3> the kubuntu in my laptop 11.04 kile  doesn't do the abbrevs
<ecinx3> in my desktop it works fine. and the 11.05 is not in the package manager, and I think i didn't compile it correctly so it crashes within a minute of use
<ecinx3> kile is a LaTeX editor based on kate
<hotmanta> ok try it , and see how you go, might work for you.
<ryrych> Could I ask someone nifty to make a .deb package of Keyboard Layout Editor for me? I tried to compile it but it failed. :( I can provide you link with instructions :)
<ecinx3> i know almsot any editor handles LaTeX fine, but I need to do some math formulas and i can type it faster using the macros and stuff
<hotmanta> ok sounds like you need a niffty editor for you studies.
<ecinx3> im trying to configure emacs for that, but it will take a while, the way kile works it reads off a file called  cwl and it applies the stuff from there.. in emacs you need to use skeleton or  a program called Yassnippet, and you have to do each macro one at a time.  while as the cwl is one big file
<hotmanta> didn't know about these cwl files, sounds niffty.
<ecinx3> yeah, i couldnt find info on that cwl stuff really,  but it works
<ecinx3> http://www.cds.caltech.edu/~fastex/ftp/docs/users_guide/ if you ever need to type latex math you may want to consider this
<ecinx3> only if you doing at least 5 pages, otherwise you can just click on the math symbols  and not worry about learning a synhtax
<hotmanta> did a google on cwl kate editor and looked in the kile handbook to see what you mean.
<ecinx3> seems like the kile peole reimplimented fastex to cwl file
<ecinx3> i mean for any other progamming language snippest work jsut fine , if else , getters ,setters,
<ecinx3> but theres a code for every math symbole and then it gets complicated when you do an integral from -infinity to positive inifinity ....
<hotmanta> right, I don't need to use latex, but my friend used to use it. Derived for TEX wriiten by the guru donald kunuth
<hotmanta> sorry, Donald Knuth, my mistake in speeling his name.
<ecinx3> don't know who wrote it, but yeah i knew it came from TeX
<hotmanta> sorry, I have fat fingers.
<ecinx3> I replaced microsoft word and open office for LaTeX
<ecinx3> looks much nicer..
<hotmanta> Yeah Donald is a real software guru, he would pay people who could find bugs in the TEX program
<ecinx3> nice
<hotmanta> It is the most bug free program in thw world.
<ecinx3> but i dont think plain ol' TeX is used anymore
<ecinx3> mostly LaTeX , then XeTeX and some other stuff which all came from TeX
<hotmanta> may be not just mentioned it as my friend was really into it and donald's book about programming.
<ecinx3> compared to a 'real' programming language, it's easy to learn
<hotmanta> ok, so you use it quite a bit?
<ecinx3> and then just use a reference for any keywords
<ecinx3> I started 2 months ago
<ecinx3> people know it for math and science
<ecinx3> but the main thing is to make PDFs
<ecinx3> so if you write a document instead of .doc or .txt it will be pdf and look nice
<ecinx3> it does this for you  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typesetting
<hotmanta> I will take a look, I have started using BasKet for my documenation.
<ecinx3> WOW
<ecinx3> I just download that program 15 minuts ago
<hotmanta> really that is freaky.
<ecinx3> yw..
<hotmanta> search google for "how to display xwindows app ssh -X" and there are some videos to watch, they may help.
<ecinx3> k thx
<hotmanta> no prob, good talking to you.
<ecinx3> do you know how to download a directory from the internet?
<hotmanta> a directory, please provide more info
<ecinx3> http://www.rsriv.ece.ufl.edu/F10/
<hotmanta> you want all these files? wget or curl may help you here?
<ecinx3> how do you do that?
<hotmanta> wget -r http://www.rsriv.ece.ufl.edu/F10/
<ecinx3> oh do i type where i want to save it to?
<ecinx3> nevermind it worked thansk
<hotmanta> Try cd ~/Downloads;wget -r http://www.rsriv.ece.ufl.edu/F10/
<ecinx3> thanks
<ecinx3> I'm repeating this class, I forgot to download these files the first time around
<hotmanta> cool
<ecinx3> hopefully i get at least a B+ this time
<hotmanta> good luck!
<ecinx3> thaks
 * y0m6uy is away: Indisponible actuellement
 * y0m6uy is back.
<ecinx3> what's the command to updtate my system?
<ecinx3> apt-get upgrade dist ...
<hotmanta> I use apt-get update;aptitude -y dist-upgrade "hint, you may need to apt-get install aptitude first"
<hotmanta> Will need to be root or place use sudo "sudo apt-get update;sudo aptitude -y dist-upgrade"
<hotmanta> hope this helps, I need to go now,  bye ecinx3.
<ecinx3> thanks
<ArGGu^^> just noticed that in system monitor the network history does not display anything. I'm using kubuntu 10.04.
<ArGGu^^> *10.10
<ArGGu^^> I'm using kubuntu 10.10
<ArGGu^^> Is here other 10.10 user who could check if it working?
<gaetano> ciao
<ArGGu^^> hi
<gaetano> i have a problem
<gaetano> i want a program like skyper
<gaetano> maybe for linux
<ArGGu^^> skyper? skype?
<gaetano> yesc
<gaetano> skype
<ArGGu^^> I think that skype is in ubuntu repos
<gaetano> yes but
<gaetano> theran't
<gaetano> videoconfe.
<skramer_> gaetano: I have Skype running on Kubuntu 10.10 & videoconference is working without problems
<gaetano> :(
<gaetano> skype 2.0???
<ArGGu^^> 2.1 beta has videoconference
<skramer_> yes, 2.1.0.81
<gaetano> i'm a idiot:(
<gaetano> but
<ArGGu^^> gaetano what version of (k/x)ubuntu you are using?
<gaetano> i don't kwon
<ArGGu^^> 10.10?
<gaetano> i use  10.010
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ btw Does the network history in system monitor work in your kubuntu installation?
<ArGGu^^> In my installation it wont display anything :S
<skramer_> ArGGu^^: seems like it does
<skramer_> ArGGu^^: there's a yellow graph and and a pink one, both showing peeks
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ ok, need to clear config maybe it will help.
<skramer_> ArGGu^^: but, I'm not sure if the shown values are correct... :-|
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ yeah, but I don't have any graph in it.
<skramer_> ArGGu^^: hmm... unfortunately, I have no clue...
<skramer_> my system was updated from 9.10, though...
<skramer_> anybody knows if an U1 client is available for KDE?
<vbgunz> I just recently added a wireless card to my box. kde is killing me with this extremely annoying popup of "secrets for router - kde daemon"... then my password is already pre-filled I just need to either hit ok or cancel... this is annoying. how do I get rid of it?
<vbgunz> it pops up every now and again
<skramer_> I mean there has been one, but unfortunately it is no longer available
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ what is U1?
<skramer_> ArGGu^^: sorry... it's Ubuntu One
<ArGGu^^> ok
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ it seems that the ubuntuone-kde project is dead :S
<skramer_> what a pity...
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ source code of 0.1-alpha1 is still available
<skramer_> ArGGu^^: so maybe I'll compile myself if I got little more time to spare ;-)
<ArGGu^^> skramer_ ok, https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<susundberg> hi
<c2tarun> kubuntu don't have gcc compiler preinstalled. I need gcc compiler for installing my LAN driver. Can anyone help me in installing gcc on kubuntu 10.04
<susundberg> open konsole and type apt-get install gcc
<susundberg> what was that build essentials
<susundberg> that should actually be better, since you will probably also need make & friends
<susundberg> Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<c2tarun> susundberg: the problem with apt-get is there is no internet on that system. :(
<c2tarun> in order to make internet work I have to install LAN driver which needs gcc compiler
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, it's actually build-essential that you need
<susundberg> then you need to download package and transfer them with some other mean
<c2tarun> I tried transferring that package from ubuntu's /var/cache/apt/archives
<c2tarun> but it didn't work
<susundberg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <- there you might find packages
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, whay kind of connection , wifi or ethernet?
<c2tarun> are you guys using kubuntu 10.04 LTS 64 bit
<c2tarun> I don't have any connection on kubuntu. first I have to install LAN for ethernet and then i'll install wifi
<BluesKaj>  c2tarun , ok what is your NIC , do a lspci  to see what the ethernet card is
<susundberg> i have 11.04 x64 and 10.04 x32
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet
<BluesKaj> c2tarun,realtek ?
<c2tarun> susundberg: hey can you extract build essential files from /var/cache/apt/archives. and mail me
<c2tarun> no Atheros
<susundberg> no i will not do that
<susundberg> that would be silly
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: Atheros
<BluesKaj> athero is wifi
<c2tarun> susundberg: ok
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: Atheros is for ethernet
<susundberg> are they both in pci(*) not on usb?
<c2tarun> yup, no one is on usb
<BluesKaj> c2tarun,, it's a laptop right ?
<susundberg> c2tarun: and you are sure the driver is not working ?
<c2tarun> yup its a laptop
<susundberg> that the problem is not in your settings?
<susundberg> what does ifconfig show?
<c2tarun> susundberg: yup the driver is not working as i checked it with ifconfig eth0
<c2tarun> no device detected
<BluesKaj> i'm sure the ethernet driver works , you just need to enable it in knetworkmanager
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: ok, i'll give it a try....
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, run ifup eth0
<c2tarun> actually i don't have kubuntu installed right now. :( I have to uninstall it and reinstall ubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> ?? how can you uninstall if it it isn't installed
<susundberg> for the record: i have never in my life (sofar) had computer where the wire-ethernet would not work 'out of the box'
<susundberg> if settings are proper
<BluesKaj> susundberg, same here , I dunno what he means by a lan driver , either
<susundberg> here is what i found by googling his card: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617044
<susundberg> ya
<BluesKaj> I think the knetworkmanager wasn't configured , it only takes a sec and it's usually automatic on most setups
 * frewo64 is away: Zurzeit abwesend
<Fleck> help, radeon hd 4870, using open radeon driver, but 3d performance is low, glxgears in full screen (1280x1024) gives me 300fps ;D that how GeFore MX 400 was performing ;P
<Fleck> GoForce*
<BluesKaj> dunno about the GeFore MX 400, but my nvidia 8400gs does 3d and dri and all the desktop effects without a prob
<BluesKaj> Fleck, read above
<Fleck> desktop effects are on
<Fleck> but performance is bad
<Fleck> with fglrx i get distorted mouse cursor etc :D
<Fleck> (guess because of dual screen setup)
<Fleck> and with fglrx i cant turn on desktop effects
<BluesKaj> radeon eh , Fleck ...glxgears runs 70fps here on full scrn, 600 default
<Fleck> well with vertical sync yes
<Fleck> but try vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<BluesKaj> resolution here is 1920x1080
<Fleck> BluesKaj whats your video card?
<Fleck> ohh
<Fleck> 8400gs
<Raupio> Hi everyone
<domux_> hi !
<Guest54072> ciao
<Guest54072> c'è qualche italiana
<gizmobay> When I plug in a usb flash drive, the files come up in nautalis. How can I change this to dolphin?
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, sudo gdm service stop, sudo kdm service start
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, let me rephrase that: sudo service gdm stop, sudo service kdm start
<mr-rich> Where does kununtu mount usb printers?
<mr-rich> looks like netsplit city ...
<gizmobay> BluesKaj: I initially installed Ubuntu with Gnome and then added KDE. I ended up using gconf-editor and unchecked media_automount
<Raupio> Hi! I'd like to know how to play downloaded video files with sound
<Raupio> all the files qork except these ones
<Raupio> im using VLC
<gizmobay> Raupio: what kind of file is it?
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, I suppose you installed kubuntu-desktop
<Raupio> an avi
<Raupio> its weird
<gizmobay> BluesKaj: yes
<Raupio> i can play everithing but this  ¿?
<gizmobay> Raupio: right mouse click on it and open with vlc or something
<Raupio> Im akready with vlc, i tried kaffeine also
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, then if you aren't using gnome , then remove ubuntu-desktop
<Raupio> I'll reboot
<gizmobay> may not have the proper codec
<Raupio> any name of codec pack?
<gizmobay> BluesKaj: you're probably right I should remove it
<gizmobay> try it in mplayer
<BluesKaj> Raupio, check the vlc video options/plugins , make sure all relavent codecs are listed there
<Raupio> ok im on the way, where can I find a list with all the relevant codecs
<BluesKaj> Raupio, and install kubuntu-restricted-extras as well , if you haven't already
<Raupio> I Installed kubuntu yesterday, maybe I need more reading hours xD
<BluesKaj> Raupio, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , in the konsole
<Raupio> done, but still mute
<along> vvvvvvcv
<BluesKaj> Raupio, ok, now open the konsole and type alsamixer, then unmute any ctrls with M key by navigating the ctrls with arrow keys to increase and decrease the volume
<BluesKaj> as well
<Raupio> I did it, nothing changes, it works with mplayer but i wanna figurate whats worng
<Raupio> is there any point if I've been trying unsuccessfully the pulse audio app?
<BluesKaj> Raupio, ok what kind of media are you trying to play ?
<Raupio> V 2x02.avi xD
<Raupio> with vlc and kaffeine I have no sound, with mplayer i do
<BluesKaj> avi should play on any player
<Raupio> yeah, i think i have some configuration wrong.... somewhere xD
<Raupio> thanks anyway for your help
<Raupio> bye
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> i get an error report each time i close amarok.
<mr-rich> Does anyone know how to unmount a usb printer?
<Williamson69[TFD> If anyone knows a lot about Linux and could answer my questions. Please query me. I am a very new user and want to use Linux. Please help me. If you are a Guru on Linux. I would love to talk to you. Please query
<tim__> I can't paste into an sftp directory using dolphin after upgrading to Maverick.  I've done remote editing this way for years.  Is there a fix?
<yofel> Chiumiento: I would recommend you to ask in #ubuntu-beginners, they know a lot and are always happy to help beginners
<yofel> (since there doesn't seem to be anyone around currently that has time)
<mr-rich> Chiumiento: what exactly is your problem?
<rtdos> shane4ubuntu, are you around?
<veluxes> hi, im using mozilla firefox 3.6.13   and i cant watch youtube videos in full screen it just shows me every sec a new picture of the clip..can i do something abou it?
 * frewo64 is back.
<domux___> have you flash plugin installed ?
<veluxes> i dont know i just installed kubuntu for the first time..how can i check?
<Anf3t4m1n> hi! when i start kubuntu, on all the desktop appears a shadow of a window.... i think it's a graphical bug... how i can resolve?
<veluxes> ok i got it just need to know which ubuntu version.. i got kubuntu 10.10 is it .deb for ubuntu 8.04+ or APT for ubuntu 9.04+
<domux___> veluxes: ok open your kpackagekit and type flash then look for adobe flash plugin for mozilla
<BluesKaj> veluxes, open the konsole , type , or copy and paste , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: hi try to install restrited driver for your graphic card if you didn't do it
<Anf3t4m1n> domux__: already installed :|
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, which graphics card?
<Anf3t4m1n> nvidia 8800 gtx
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, ok reboot , hold down the shift key to get boot grub menu if needed , choose the recovery kernel , then when the dialog box popd up choose fix broken packages , afterwards , startx
<Anf3t4m1n> oky
<Anf3t4m1n> i try!
<Bucky> hello everybody. can you suggest me a KDE (Qt based) voip client with whom using google talk videos? looking for a skype substitute...
<domux___> Bucky: hav no idea
<domux___> Bucky: skype is quite good !
<Bucky> heve issue with it, and the development is still at 2.1 ...
<marxjohnson> Bucky: Kopete supports Google Talk, not sure if video works too, but it works on other protocols so worth a shot
<petmem> Using KDE 4.5.5 in Kubuntu Maverick.  I can't paste into sftp directory using dolphin or konqueror.  If I install nautilus, I can paste using that.  Any ideas?
<Anf3t4m1n> blueskaj.. doesn't work :(
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, explain , "doesn't work "
<Anf3t4m1n> the shadow is on my desktop!
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: can you take a screen ?
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, shadow ?
<Anf3t4m1n> yes
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: use ksnapshot
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, do you have the recommended nvidia driver installed ?
<Anf3t4m1n> yes, i have the recomended driver :(
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<veluxes> ok i tried both and both ways worked thx but its still not workin..
<domux___> veluxes: youtube prob ?
<veluxes> ok i tried both ways and installed also some other stuff..but the fullscreen is still not workin
<Anf3t4m1n> nvidia driver version: 260.19.06
<Anf3t4m1n> azz imageshack doesn't work
<Anf3t4m1n> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2954/schermata2i.png
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos:
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: yes
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: ok thankx
<Anf3t4m1n> :-\
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: thanks for the help yesterday, we discovered that ifconfig eth0 up is broken and I had to use ifup eth0
<Bucky> marxjohnson: kopete seems not to support either voice http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols.html#protocols-gtalk other sugggestions?
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: so do you use compiz-fusion ?
<marxjohnson> Oh my mistake, just it has a libjingle option in the Jabber settings
<Anf3t4m1n> domux___: i think no...
<veluxes> domux__: ok i tried both ways and installed also some other stuff..but the fullscreen is still not workin
<rtdos> oh, hey, shane4ubuntu, i figured out what my problem was: after installing gnome-desktop some how it confused my system and wouldn't let me login using a wireless connection. i created another account to edit my privs' and made sure i had administrator settings and that my account was able to access wireless devices.
<Anf3t4m1n> crush
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: ok go to your system setting > Dessktop effect > find Shadows and uncheck it
<rtdos> well, actually, i didn't figure it out but did seem to find a work around.
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: good, glad to hear it, although I didn't really help much on that, that was the network manager stuff that I really don't understand myself.
<Anf3t4m1n> ok, unchecked...
<rtdos> somehow when i installed gnome it either reset my privs that kubuntu gave me by default or confused the system all together.
<domux___> veluxes: ok open firefox via the Konsole go to youtube then copy and paste the output
<domux___> Anf3t4m1n: ok reboot your X server
<veluxes> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<veluxes> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<veluxes> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<FloodBotK2> veluxes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veluxes> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, yeah the ifup command helps :)
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: that is what I used to use, and at some point they introduced ifconfig and said ifup was going out of style, so I had forgotten about the ifup command, none the less, got it all working.
<domux___> veluxes: hmmm npviewer is the firefox's flash plugin
 * BluesKaj scratches his head about shadows , always helps to expalin one problem in more detail
<veluxes> ok got to go thnx for the help.....
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, I had the impression you had some kind of dark shadow across your screen , not tunder you mouse cursor or icons
<jacksonje> how do you make openoffice fonts look better in kubuntu?
<domux___> BluesKaj: the best way might be remove all nvidia driver download the lasted driver then run the sh i think
<BluesKaj> domux___, I have a 8000 series card as welland have no probs with the driver so far , think it could be his monitor
<domux___> BluesKaj: yea same for me but according to the screen, this shadow don't seem to provide to his monitor maybe im wrong...
<BluesKaj> domux___, I'm still wondering what he means by "shadow" ...english isn't his first language so his description of the problem might not be accurate
<domux___> BluesKaj: probably
<jacksonje> how do I enable lcd subpixel rendering for gnome/gtk apps under kubuntu/kde?
<mr-rich> does anyone know of a way to unmount a usb printer w/o unplugging it?
<BluesKaj> jacksonje, system settings /application appearance /gtk appearnce /gtk fonts ..change the dpi and fonts etc
<domux___> mr-rich: simply unplug it
<domux___> anyone know how to assign multimedia key to amarok ?
<domux___> ok found i
<domux___> it
<mr-rich> domux___: unmount it w/o unplugging ... :)
<veluxes> hi im back with a lot new trouble not only my fullscreen at youtube isnt workin..after updating and rebooting i cannot hear anything except if i turn the volume of my soundsystem up to max..and even then its very quiet
<veluxes> amarok kmix and alsamixer are set to max volume
<wachu> hey, I need help
<wachu> somebody speek polish?
<wachu> anybody?
<45PABOLN4> veluxes: type alsamixer in terminal and check if PCM is set to max
<crush3r> How do you get the onscreen keyboard to work in Ubuntu 10 Netbook edition. I'm running it on a tablet PC.
<veluxes> 45PABOLN4: yes it is.. i set everything to max
<wachu> I have problem, I can't run haven and hearth. Game not starting ;/
<wachu> can somebody help me?
<domux> veluxes: do you hav pavucontrol ?
<wachu> omg
<veluxes> domux: no whats that? how do i get it
<domux> veluxes: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<domux> veluxes: its a pulseaudio control center
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using kde 4.6 rc2, in that file searching is done using only the index( correct me if am wrong). i need a file searching program which does live searches
<veluxes> it displays that the music is running on 100% but still allmost no sound :(
<veluxes> domux: it displays that the music is running on 100% but still allmost no sound :(
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: almost?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: low volume ?
<veluxes> same as befor i have to set my soundsystem to max volume to hear a quiet wisper..
<veluxes> and a lot of noise
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: have you increased the pcm level?
<veluxes> to 100
<veluxes> in alsamixer
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: laptop or desktop?
<veluxes> desktop
<veluxes> aureon universe 7.1
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: soundcared internal or external?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: what sound card
<veluxes> internal
<domux> veluxes: aplay -l
<veluxes> **** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****
<veluxes> Karte 0: T71Universe [Terratec Aureon 7.1-Universe], Gerät 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724]
<veluxes>   Sub-Geräte: 0/1
<veluxes>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<veluxes> Karte 0: T71Universe [Terratec Aureon 7.1-Universe], Gerät 1: ICE1724 IEC958 [ICE1724 IEC958]
<FloodBotK2> veluxes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veluxes>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: what is your kde version?
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: what is your kde version?
<veluxes> kubuntu 10.10 ...?
<domux> veluxes: its not the kde version :)
<veluxes> oh..how do i get it?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: have you tried "pavucontrol"?
<veluxes> yes did not work...
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: what might be the problem
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: you mean you still not able to get a audiable level of volume?
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: is it right to discuss about hardware here or should we move to offtopic channel?
<veluxes> yes. maybe it has something to do with the auto-updates i ran before the reboot..there were 192
<domux> phoenix_firebrd: i dont know
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: are you sure that its not your speaker or amplifier fault
<domux> veluxes: kde4-config --version
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: in vlc you can increase the volume upto 400%, see that if that works. if there is no change, try to reinstall pulseaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: are you there?
<veluxes> qt : 4.7.0
<DarthFrog> Ribbrt!
<veluxes> kde: 4.5.1
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: have you tried 4.6 rc2?
<DarthFrog> I'm running right now.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: good, i have one doubt, have time?
<DarthFrog> For what?
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: in phonon->speaker setup -> speaker placement and testing shows some buttons for speaker positions, are they meant to produce sound when press or its just to show the placement
<domux> veluxes: until ubuntu use pulseaudio i dont know where the sound config file are !!
<yofel> erm, we use pulseaudio?
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: /etc/pulse/
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: good question, the buttons don't have any effect here either
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: Hmm, strange.  I only have a bizarre little icon of a yellow something or other on that page.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is that app complete?
<yofel> phononlogger: are they supposed to do anything?
<domux> phoenix_firebrd: ther is nothing important here
<phoenix_firebrd> domux: the default.pa contains the pulseaudio settings
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: if they intended to show the placement , they wouls have used label, they must have used buttons to produce sound on press like the test sound one
<veluxes> i can go up to 200%...but its still very noise and just a bit louder...
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: in vlc?
<veluxes> in vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: did you use the volume increase key
<veluxes> yes..
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: is the volume normalized?
<veluxes> reinstall pulseaudio...how do i do it sudo delete pulsaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: will uninstalling pulse break the system?
<veluxes> dont think so..checking..
<domux> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: ok
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: No idea but I doubt it.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: last time i tried , i had no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: thank you
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  Umm, if you've already done it and found out what happens, then why ask me???  :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: the command to uninstall "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio"
<domux> lool
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: i am not sure about that, thats why i asked you. i cant remember if i had dependency issue
<veluxes> ok  i will reinstall pulse and reboot...
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: use purge
<phononlogger> yofel: obviously :P
<phononlogger> yofel: talk to coling in #phonon if they do not do anything :P
<domux> veluxes: you said you've done an upgrade and then when you've rebooted you got no sound is tha right ?
<veluxes> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> phononlogger: who is coling
<phononlogger> master of pulseaudio in KDE
<veluxes> ok and install is sudo apt-get install pulseaudio..?
<domux> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> phononlogger: i think i read his blog, when i read his blog some time back, he said the new phonon config app is not complete. i thought he might have completed?
<veluxes> cool im getting into it ;)
<phononlogger> phoenix_firebrd: that post was from forever and ever ago ;)
<phononlogger> at any rate it needs to be complete in 4.6, with 4.6 being a stable release, so...
<phoenix_firebrd> phononlogger: no that was for kde 4.6
<phononlogger> phoenix_firebrd: 4.6 is in development for ever and ever
<phononlogger> well, 7 months or so
<phoenix_firebrd> phononlogger: jan 26?
<phononlogger> phoenix_firebrd: pardon?
<phoenix_firebrd> phononlogger: will it be complete then?
<yofel> 4.6 release date, well, when more people should start debugging it :P
<phononlogger> oh
 * phononlogger never knows release dates :P
<phononlogger> tagging is what matters
<phononlogger> and if someone told colin that it was not working I am sure he would fix it ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> phononlogger: i support that
<phoenix_firebrd> stablity is important than release dates
<yofel> huh? really? then I've obviously been using ubuntu for too long..
<phoenix_firebrd> debian??
<yofel> ah right, that would count as stable
<veluxes> ok now i dont hear anything at all (vlc youtube amarok)
<yofel> veluxes: logout and correct phonon settings (output device)
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: do volume settings again
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: is the pulse deamon started?
<veluxes> i dont know im sorry im totally new with this...where can i find it?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you using kde 4.6 ?
<veluxes> i reset all volume to max still nothing
<veluxes> no 4.5.1
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: did you restart the system after the install?
<veluxes> yes
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I am, 4.6 natty
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  do the drag and drop to taskbar( eg. draginf a media file to mimized vlc) work?
<yofel> no idea, let me try
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: is vlc configured to use pulseaudio?
<veluxes> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: open phonon settings and check if its shows pulseaudio server
<veluxes> pulse is displaying that i should hear a lot
<yofel> nope, if I drop it on the systray, nothing happens, if I drop it on the taskbar I get a new launchad in the panel
<yofel> *launcher
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: bad, its a bug
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 10 days to go , still bugs
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262561
<ubottu> KDE bug 262561 in general "Cannot drag and drop files on taskbar entries anymore" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: see it says resolved, but ..
<yofel> no, it says resolved: duplicate
<yofel> it's tracked in kde bug 261443
<ubottu> KDE bug 261443 in general "dragging an item (file) over the taskbar doesn't raise the application (4 6 regression)" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261443
 * yofel adds some votes
<phoenix_firebrd> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261443
<veluxes> i can opem phonon and it shows me the audio-output devices...but i cannot find settings or a server...
<yofel> seems like aaron committed a fix for that today though
<veluxes> backend is xine..
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: volume low or no sound
<yofel> veluxes: you're on maverick right? it should show a 'internal analog stereo' as output device
<veluxes> no sound since last reboot
<veluxes> it shows multi channel audio controller  analog surround 7.1
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: pavucontrol and configure the device and volume
<yofel> veluxes: it should look like this if pulseaudio is running http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/pulse.png (that's my view at least)
<veluxes> i just got analog stereo duplex, analog stereo output and analog stereo +digital stereo
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: select analog stereo duplex
<veluxes> and it looks different cause here it says in phonon  envy24pt/ht analog stereo
<veluxes> no doesnt work...
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: what does aplay -l say?
<veluxes> Karte 0: T71Universe [Terratec Aureon 7.1-Universe], Gerät 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724]
<veluxes>   Sub-Geräte: 0/1
<veluxes>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<veluxes> Karte 0: T71Universe [Terratec Aureon 7.1-Universe], Gerät 1: ICE1724 IEC958 [ICE1724 IEC958]
<veluxes>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<FloodBotK2> veluxes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<veluxes>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes:  use the paste.ubuntu.com link, there paste the output. give the result link
<veluxes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553353/
<veluxes> thx..didn want to send an email
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes:  remote desktop?
<veluxes> yes if you like
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: install the teamviewer software
<veluxes> but my system runs in german...
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: so?
<veluxes> i just thought this could be a prob..
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: unstall teamviewer and tell me
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: install teamviewer and tell me
<veluxes> ok... with sudo apt-get install teamviewer it says package not found
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<veluxes> which one dep 64bit?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: try 32 first
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: or which ever is correct for your processor
<veluxes> ok got it
<veluxes> need an ip..do u need mine to?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: send it to my email.
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: phoenix_firebrd@yahoo.com
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: email the id and password, shown in that app
<veluxes> ok send it
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: got it
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: open the task manager
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: what happened?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: what happened?
<veluxes_> sorry it crashed couldnt tip anything but it was very load as i rebooted... i will try again
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: ok
<veluxes> and no sound
<veluxes> and no sound
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: can we try again?
<veluxes> teamview again? maybe it doesnt crash thistime
<veluxes> oke
<veluxes> sent..
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: got it
<Bauldrick> anyone want to troubleshoot a hp 3050 printer with me? It installs, kubuntu sends print job to it, kubuntu says its printed, but printer does nothing?
<Bauldrick> i've tried through kubuntu settings, and using hplip, both have the same result - either via usb or wifi
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: can you use the system without pulseaudio?
<yofel> Bauldrick: I've seen that on my network printer here, HP too, it usually does print half an hour later or so, but I haven't really figured out why it does that
<yofel> doesn't happen every time too
<veluxes> did not try
<veluxes> we can if u like
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: the sound will work
<veluxes> ok so ill uninstall pulseaudio
<Bauldrick> yofel: is that when using the usb connection also?
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: the same command "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio"
<veluxes> thx
<yofel> haven't tried that, I usually get to print it what I need so I just left it
<veluxes> ok ill reboot
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: ok
<Bauldrick> yofel: well, this sucks :( - the only action I seem to get from printer is when using 'clean cartridges' in hp device manager. thats the only time the printer responds (makes a noise) to anything, I'm 64bit would that be something?
<veluxes> hm doesnt work..
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: then pulseaudio is not the problem
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes:  now 3 to go
<veluxes> :)
<veluxes> ok
<veluxes> teamview
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: 1. alsa  2. you soundcard 3. you amplifier or speaker system
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: i dont know much in alsa, try that alsa channel
<veluxes> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: alsa-utils restart
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: are you there?"
<veluxes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553381/
<veluxes> yes still pasting...
<veluxes> it failed
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: can you try this again "speaker-test -Dplug:surround71 -c8 -l1 -twav"
<veluxes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553382/
<veluxes> same as before
<veluxes> ttp://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=&ie=UTF-8&text=%0D%0AWiedergabe-Gerät+ist+plug%3Asurround71%0D%0AStream-Parameter+sind+48000+Hz%2C+S16_LE%2C+8+Kanäle%0D%0AWAV-Datei(en)%0D%0ARate+ist+48000+Hz+(angefordert%3A+48000+Hz)%0D%0APuffergröße+von+4+bis+8192%0D%0APeriodengröße+von+2+bis+4096%0D%0AVerwende+maximale+Puffergröße+8192%0D%0APerioden+%3D+4%0D%0AFehler+beim+Setzen+der+Hardware-
<veluxes> Parameter%3A+Das+Gerät+oder+die+Ressource+ist+belegt%0D%0AFehler+beim+Setzen+der+Hardware-Parameter%3A+Das+Gerät+oder+die+Ressource+ist+belegt%0D%0A&sl=de&tl=en#
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: did you mess up with the alsa settings?
<veluxes> no
<veluxes> i just upgraded and rebooted
<veluxes> hm maybe i reset the system and try rebooting without upgrading if its working its because of the update
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: i am not able to solve your problem. try the alsa channel
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: ya try rebooting
<veluxes> ok but thx anyway when i find a fix i tell you
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: are you going to reboot
<veluxes> thx
<veluxes> yes
<veluxes> right away
<veluxes> ok for now its working i tried reboot and shut-down/turn on both gave sound with amarok but no opener but i can live with that thanks a lot
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: welcome
<veluxes> cu around got kind of late...
<phoenix_firebrd> veluxes: ya, bye, have a nice day
<stalcup> what's the default password on a kubuntu live cd?
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup: why do you need?
<stalcup> gparted needs a password
<veluxes> bye u too
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup:try starting gparted from konsole
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup: sudo gparted
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup: if password is asked, simply press enter
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup: i think you wont be asked for a password
<stalcup> phoenix_firebrd: well, no way to launch it in konsole
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup: why?
<stalcup> because it wont launch
<phoenix_firebrd> stalcup: have you tried?
<Scunizi> Where do I put a <filename>.desktop file in the system to create a menu launcher?
<James147> Scunizi: I believe at .config/menus/applications-merged  but am not sure (run "kbuildsycoca4 --menutest" to rebuild the menus)
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is this the channel for getting help on KDE 4.6 RC2 ?
<James147> Scunizi: note also you can create *.desktop files placed in the right location via right clcik kmenu > edit menu (or by running kmenuedit)
<Scunizi> James147: hummm ok.. I'll take a look.  I did a search for other's and a lot are on .kde/share/apps/
<James147> Roey: you can ask here, or at #kde
<Scunizi> James147: but editing the menu directly to add a launcher might just be easier.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> James147:  it's just that every single time I ask, I get bounced to somewhere else.
<Roey> so here:
<Roey> James147:  I find that none of my Keyboard Settings are respected ([x] make capslock an additinal control, [x] two shift keys together to change language layout, keyboard repeat rate and timeout, etc.) even though they appear to be configured correctly in the Keyboard Settings dialog.
<James147> Roey: did they use to work before?
<Roey> yes!
<Roey> James147:  yes! up until 4.6b1 !!
<Roey> James147:  it's driving me insane...
<James147> Roey: Then I would first suggest you try a new user, see if they work for them
<Roey> James147:  I tried with a new user, and saw that this problem affects it too
<Roey> James147:  I do not have this problem on my intel box at work
<Roey> running the same distro
<James147> Roey: hmm, then its likly a bug... have you checked to see if its been reported?
<Roey> I don't know what to check ofr even.
<Scunizi> James147: editing the menu directly worked like a champ.. thanks
<James147> Roey: https://bugs.kde.org/  would be a good start
<Roey> :P
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> I meant what is the name of the module
<James147> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<James147> ^^ or there
<James147> Roey: sorry I cant be of more help, I have never used those settings :)
<Roey> it's ok.
<Roey> it's one of those fucking bugs that seems to affect >only< me
<Roey> for some reason.
<Roey> the one before this was an nvidia issue that iddn't get resolved till the beginning of the month, and it had been that way for a year now.
#kubuntu 2011-01-13
<rtdos> i'm using the 'shelf' applet(?) and i was wondering how i can configure the new documents (i.e. put in my own new document types) ?
<James147> rtdos: mmm, if i recall i think they are just .desktop files somewhere... but dont know where
<rtdos> thanks james.
<Ginbuntu> is it possible to configure the task bar of kde4 work like the super bar in win 7?
<Ginbuntu> I like it that way
<James147> Ginbuntu: yes and no...
<James147> Ginbuntu: you can add icons to the taskbar and have them expand into the tray entrys (at least on kde 4.6...)
<Ginbuntu> James147: problem is when I click on it the second time, it will launch a new process instead of showing the existing one
<James147> Ginbuntu: ^^ no... not if you drag them to the taskbar... not just the panel... but I only found this in kde 4.6, Ithink its a new feature in that version
<tim__> I have a strange situation.  Using Kubuntu Maverick with KDE 4.5.1, I can't paste files into an sftp directory using dolphin or konqueror.  I can create files, and even paste clipboard contents into a new file, I just can't paste files.  Any ideas?
<zak_> how can I install keepass 2.14 in linux using mono?i tried installing keepassx but it doesnt work with my 2.14 database i made in windows
<James147> zak_: like this:http://keepass.info/help/v2/setup.html#mono
<Ginbuntu> it seems kde4 is not so smooth on my laptop
<Ginbuntu> it is a big laggy
<Ginbuntu> bit
<rtdos> for the application launcher (start menu) is there a cache somewhere where the favorite apps are stored?
<c2tarun> Can anyone please tell me how to install kubuntu in virtual box?
<GinoMan> Hey, I installed the package "ruby1.9" and the associated packages, but when I type in ruby -v, I get....
<GinoMan> ruby 1.8.7 (2010-01-10 patchlevel 249) [i486-linux]
<GinoMan> How do I make the ruby command use 1.9 instead of 1.8.7
<danni_> hello all
<tsimpson> GinoMan: the command would be "ruby1.9"
<GinoMan> thanks
<tsimpson> 1.9 is the development version of ruby, so it won't replace the "ruby" command
<ubuntu> .
<nolo> ls
<shilow> i have a  question,  i have my updat emanager to  only   upgrade distribution if  it s along term release and  its trying to do a ddist upgrade   has anything  went stable lately to cause that ?
<negercer> hi
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien ke me ayude
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> please
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> i need help
<ubuntu> eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> hholq
<ubuntu> jj
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> help
<jhohn> !help | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> jhohn: i need help
<jhohn> !help ubuntu
<jhohn> !help | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> error 141 in instaletion
<ubuntu> keyboard conf error
<ubuntu> ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<ubuntu> ???
<jhohn> And what telss /var/log/syslog ?
<ubuntu> Jan 13 07:26:06 ubuntu kernel: [ 1003.632298] EXT4-fs (sdb6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ubuntu> an 13 07:26:23 ubuntu ubiquity[5181]: debconffilter_done: ubi-console-setup (current: ubi-console-setup)
<ubuntu> Jan 13 07:26:23 ubuntu ubiquity[5181]: dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubi-console-setup', 141)
<ubuntu> Jan 13 07:26:38 ubuntu ubiquity[5181]: dbfilter_handle_status: answer 524288
<ubuntu> Jan 13 07:26:42 ubuntu ubiquity[5181]: log-output -t ubiquity setxkbmap -layout en_US -variant nodeadkeys -option
<FloodBotK2> ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> ok
<hotmanta> Hello, I have a question about time/date auto sync to time source, anybody interesting in discussing this?
<xavier_> what is the question, I am a noob but might help u find the answer
<hotmanta> Thanks, I would like to know how time sync operates in kbuntu as apposed to Ubuntu which I fully understand.
<xavier_> ok,  well,  i dont know, let me tinker, if I find an answer, I will let u know
<hotmanta> OK, I have been searching google to find a good explanation but can't find one.
<xavier_> Yeah,  The most answers u will find are how to set, or how to, not how it works
<hotmanta> exactly
<xavier_> kubuntu and ubuntu, from my limitied knowledge are not that different.  Are u shure it does not operate in a simular way?
<xavier_> sure, typo,  damn keyboard sucks on this computer
<hotmanta> From what I can see it operates differently, it does not use the ntp daemon
<hotmanta> On ubuntu it prompts you to install the ntp service when you choose to auto time sync. Kbuntu does not.
<xavier_> I think it is already installed with kubuntu.  U have to enable the ntp daemon, but i think it already installs.
<hotmanta> no only ntpdate get installed I believe not the service, I was looking at this earlier today.
<hotmanta> I am talking Kubuntu 10.10, maybe earlier versions came with it installed / disabled.
<xavier_> Well.  If u are able to update the time, using the ntp servers, then some sort of ntp daemon is installed,  might not be the exact one, but it is installed.
<hotmanta> Yeah thats what I thought, but after investigation I am not so sure.
<xavier_> if it updates, and u didnt install it,  it has to be running and already installed.
<hotmanta> It may be a script that runs but not a daemon as one person hinted at in a forum.
<hotmanta> It does a time sync as soon as I hit the apply button, I set my clock back 5 mins and saw it happen.
<muesli> how can i rename a plasma activity?
<muesli> kde 4.5.5
<xavier_> - hotmanta,  good luck. If I find something and ur still online,  I will let u know.
<hotmanta> Cheers xavier!
<sobczyk> anyone knows how to set up skype sound? currently I have no sound in skype
<simion314> hi, i am on a laptop with kubuntu 10.04 , i noticed in the last week if i plug the headhones use them a while then when remove them the laptop sound will not work, i have to put back the headphnes untill i reoot
<inf3rnu5> hi
<inf3rnu5> fr?
<tsimpson> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Roey> hey why doesn't kded4 run for me?
<Roey> oh, it crashes on startup
<Roey> apparently that is why my keyboard settings don't load
<user> hi
<cduffy> hey apple
<cduffy> knife!
<c2tarun> how can i post a feature request in kubuntu?
<cduffy> which system u using?
<c2tarun> dell inspiron, right now i m using ubuntu. Need a feature in kubuntu for its full functioning on my system
<cduffy> do u got the newest version? 2.6.37?
<cduffy> remember 2.4 is still developing
<c2tarun> cduffy: are you talking to me? :(
<cduffy> yes
<c2tarun> what is these versions are?
<cduffy> ok, you can find a tutorial here:
<cduffy> http://www.cems.uwe.ac.uk/~cduffy/
<cduffy> i hope this can fix your matter. if not eMail me, i will return it later then
<c2tarun> cduffy: I want to post a request of embedding gcc into kubuntu kernel or AR81 family driver for ethernet into kubuntu kernel :(
<cduffy> oh im sorry, i mistakely read linux :D
<cduffy> c2tarun: did u try using windows
<c2tarun> cduffy: trying windows means?
<cduffy> yes
<cduffy> in my opinion windows 7 is better
<c2tarun> cduffy: ok thanks
<cduffy> try it with the professional 32bit version. ther 64 bit is not that much compatible
<c2tarun> my laptop was imported with win 7. Sorry to say but win7 is worst operating system i ever used. I my opinion if you want to use windows, go for XP its best.
<cduffy> maybe for industrial usage, but win7 got many extra features
<cduffy> and it looks better btw
<nirazio> What is “Free Space Notifier” ?
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> some people suggest restarting a missing kde taskbar with the command "kicker", but the command cant be found
<Matisse> dcop kicker doesnt help me too (seems like theres no dcop running)
<Matisse> if i restart x with alt + sysrq + k then the taskbar is back again, but that cant be the solution...
<diego_> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rtdos> how do i re-install the network-manager plasma applet?
<susundberg> network-manager-kde - KDE system tray applet for controlling NetworkManager
<rtdos> tried that, susunberg, the plasma applet is not showing up.
<rtdos> this is the error i get - Reinstallation of network-manager-kde is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<susundberg> rtdos if you can set up network without network manager, boot to rescue with network prompt run apt-get purge .... and apt-get install
<susundberg> but i would rather suggest finding out why its not showing up
<MostEvilRoey> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262721
<ubottu> KDE bug 262721 in general "Crash upon restart" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<rtdos> so would i.
<MostEvilRoey> anyone hae any more information about this?
<rtdos> do i need the cd to boot to rescue?
<susundberg> rtdos: have you checked daemon and .xsession errors?
<susundberg> or did you do something you suspect that broke it
<susundberg> does it show up on another user?
<rtdos> no.
<rtdos> it was there yesterday. i was adding wep to my router.
<susundberg> try if it works with another user?
<rtdos> yes i tried that.
<susundberg> ah ok
<susundberg> no luck?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, right click on the desktop m, choose add panel
<BluesKaj> oops , I should have scrolled down
<rtdos> blueskaj, i even went so far as to delete my .kde profile settings.
<susundberg> is network manager running though?
<rtdos> yes.
<rtdos> but i noticed that my laptop now connects to my router at a slower rate (with or without wep activated on the router)
<BluesKaj> wep or wpa won't slow things down , it's the encryption used by the wifi  as security, it's normal
<rtdos> but what i'm saying is, BluesKaj, even without wep or wpa my laptop seems to connect to my router a lot more slowly than before. is this normal? and do i necessarily need the plasma widget if i am connecting?
<susundberg> no you do not need that but it makes things easier
<susundberg> http://linux.die.net/man/8/iwconfig
<BluesKaj> the plasma widget is default if you're using network manager, you need to for configuring wifi in a GUI
<BluesKaj> gotta go for a few mins ....BBL
<susundberg> have tried start the widget from konsole and see the outputs?
<jemadux> where is kfind in kickoff menu ?
<BluesKaj> .
<MostEvilRoey> hey all, quick question, I know network manager is in kdeextragears but does it have an individual package in Kubuntu?  It's buggy and kills my kded4
<rtdos> thanks blueskaj, susunberg
<BluesKaj>  MostEvilRoey it's called knetworkmanager
<rtdos> how do i start the widget from konsole, susunberg?
<rtdos> (sorry, had to go get coffee) :)
<MostEvilRoey> BluesKaj:  thanks
<James147> rtdos: you can use plasma-windowed to open them as a window
<rtdos> i did not know that, James147. is plasma required to use kde ?
<James147> rtdos: plasma is the desktop in kde ^^ not nessorly required (probally needs to be installed, but dosnt need to run)
<rtdos> ok, now you have me curious, James: is there a way to disable Plasma so it doesn't start up?
<James147> rtdos: more then likly although i have never really tried
<James147> any reason you want to?
 * James147 goes to his netbook to see if he can disable it
<rtdos> i'm still experiencing periodic xserver restarts and i'm wondering if disabling plasma might help?
<James147> rtdos: kquitapp plasma-desktop      will close it... run like that for a bit and see
<rtdos> ok thanks James147
<James147> no need to completly disable it :)
<James147> ^^ note that alt+f2 is your friend when running without plasma
<James147> (and that you can still be suprisnly productive :D )
<woodzy> it worked but i lost my network. :)
<woodzy> weird. i'm gonna do some more investigating.
<rtdos> wild. james147, for some reason my xserver crashed (again!) - is there a log file somewhere?
<BluesKaj> rtdos, are desktop effects on ?
<James147> rtdos: try ~/.xsession-errors  or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<James147> rtdos: you can also try stopping kdm and starting an xsession manually from a virtual terminal, will telll you more then it crashses (run startx)
<brenda90210> How do you delete a printer through system settings?
<rtdos> blueskaj, yes desktop effects are on - james here is the error log of .xession-errors   http://pastebin.com/Y0qFHTHZ
<veluxes> hi i want to get xine because i think my fullscreen on youtube might be not working cause its missing..but the link in phonon doesnt work ..so i tried it manually and this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/553673/
<Kruz> hi, how can I set all or only some disks to spin down after a interval of time?
<James147> Kruz: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571450
<James147> (or better yet look to the "laptop-mode-tools" if your using a laptop)
<Kruz> tanks James147. Is the first (from 2007) link still valid? I tryed to install laptop-mode-toold, but it conflicts with pm-utils
<James147> Kruz: I would think so, low level tools like hdpram dont tend to change much... and dont tend to change the way they get configured :) (you might need to install hdpram)
<James147> ^^ although I havent tested it (I tend to use laptop-mode-tools todo it)
<Kruz> thank you James147
<Kruz> ah James147, do you know of any gui to easy config that?
<muesli> can i make the taskbar only show apps from the current activity?
<muesli> ah, found the bug report, will be in 4.6... https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166914
<ubottu> KDE bug 166914 in widget-taskbar "Display items in taskbar only from current activity" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<James147> muesli: on kde 4.6 (not sure about 4.5) right clcik the task manager > task manager settings > check "only show tasks from the current activity) (was check here by default)
<James147> muesli: ^^ if you use activities you might want to try kde 4.6, support from them has improved quite abit
<muesli> what's the repo for 10.10?
<James147> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.6-rc-2
<muesli> James147: thanks
<smorgerbowrg> who know where this file:  kwinrc   ???? helpme please
<smorgerbowrg> who know where this file: kwinrc ???? helpme please
<c2tarun> smorgerbowrg: look here ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<smorgerbowrg> ok, check it
<c2tarun> got the file?
<smorgerbowrg> hoooo yes
<smorgerbowrg> here is
<smorgerbowrg> tank you
<rtdos> James147 or BluesKaj: my xsever crashed again - here is the .xsession errors log http://pastebin.com/HzUejhHy and the log from /var/log/Xorg.0.log - http://pastebin.com/jnW7RebJ
 * rtdos thinks it may or may not be due to either the xscreensaver or powersave settings ?
<James147> rtdos: does it also happen on a new user?
<rtdos> yes.
 * James147 nothing in the logs jumps out at me ...
<James147> rtdos: well, you could try uninstalling xscreensaver and see if that helps
<rtdos> James147: I even went so far as to delete my .kde directory and set xscreensaver to blank screen. no luck.
<rtdos> could it be related to qt?
<James147> rtdos: anyreason your not using kscreensaver?
<rtdos> yea, i meant kscreensaver. :)
<rtdos> still trying to distance myself from windoze :)
<James147> rtdos: you could try just turning off kscreensaver... not sure if that would help though... i have no clue what could be causing it... what application do you have running when it crashes? (including the ones in the background?)
<rtdos> either firefox or konquerer - usually firefox.
<bolder_> nabend
<bolder_> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<veluxes> hi i cant find an audio output in xine can anybody help me?
<James147> !details | veluxes
<ubottu> veluxes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<veluxes> ok im runnin kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.5 im actually trying to get mp3 played on my 5.1 surroundsystem and im trying to watch youtube videos in full screen which is like watching a diashow of the clip
<James147> veluxes: first the mp3s: do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<veluxes> im sorry im totally new how do i check : locate kubuntu-.....?
<James147> veluxes: run kpackagekit: search for "kubuntu-restricted-extras" and install it if it isnt already
<domux__> hi everyone §
<domux__> !
<domux__> veluxes: So did you find a solution to solve your problem
<domux__> ?
<domux__> veluxes: youtube probs
<veluxes_> do i need to configure it somehow?
<veluxes_> when i do xine -A i only get the help menu no audio driver... but i can listen to amarok...
<James147> veluxes_: kubuntu uses pulseaudio.. you should only need to cofigure things through that
<domux__> veluxes_: tell me you had these issues the first time you installed kubuntu 10.10?
<veluxes_> i do not use pulseaudio cause it didn't work at all i think im using alsa and phonon...
<veluxes_> i have a terratec aureon universe...
<veluxes_> yes
<veluxes_> well 3 days ago
<domux__> veluxes_: mmm so did you solve the fullscreen youtube issue
<veluxes_> no actually not we solved the no sound issue and im going on to the fullscreen and mp3 to 5.1
<veluxes_> i thought i can solve them both with the xine-thing...
<veluxes_> just for my understanding what is the difference between xine (xine-ui,gxine) kaffeine and amarok?
<veluxes_> and how can amarok be working fine and the others dont find audio output
<domux__> veluxes_: so maybe i hav an idea for the fullscreen
<veluxes_> oh cool
<domux__> veluxes_: type a sudo gedit(or whatever like kate or kwrite) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii-around> For KDE graphical apps use kdesu/kdesudo for gnome grphical apps use gksu/gksudo
<James147> veluxes_: did you close amarok when testing sound in other applications?
<veluxes_> yes
<James147> veluxes_: (making sure its not in the system tray)
<veluxes_> no its closed
<veluxes_> kwrite has some trouble i give you the paste... the conf in kwrite is empty..
<bolder_> n8
<domux__> veluxes_: no need
<veluxes_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553737/
<domux__> veluxes_: do you know how to manipulate vim
<genii-around> veluxes_: You're getting that error because you used just: sudo
<domux__> yea
<domux__> kdesudo
<veluxes_> oh
<veluxes_> ok thx..so what do i do with the xorg.conf?
<domux__> veluxes_: alright so find >>Option"AccelMethod" in Section Device
<domux__> veluxes_: forgot something very useful when you edit config  always make a backup file
<veluxes_> where is section device? the file is empty..or do i just type it into the file?
<domux__> veluxes_: empty ??? xorg.conf ???!!!!
<veluxes_> yes...
<veluxes_> not good?
<domux__> yea smell too bad
<James147> veluxes_: best to renerate a xorg.conf file by running "sudo Xorg -configure" (note, must be done when X isent running)
<James147> domux__: no, xorg dosnt require an xorg.conf file any more, and kubuntu no longer supplys one
<domux__> James147: really i didn't know that 'cause when i wanted to display a second screen "Twinview mode" i had to edit the xorg.conf
<veluxes_> hm ok it seems like X is running...but what is it and where can i shut it?
<veluxes_> kill all gdm?
<genii-around> veluxes_: logout, ctrl-alt-f1, then: sudo service gdm stop             then issue the regenerate xorg.conf command previously given. Then: sudo service gdm start         and alt-f7
<genii-around> Or use kdm rather in this case
<James147> domux__: the nvidia tools create you an xorg.conf file, and xorg will still read it if its present, it just isent needed anymroe
<woodzy> 2 questions: what is the difference between rekonq and konquerer? the following page is not showing up properly in konquerer (is this place to ask?) - http://www.pogo.com - my view > view mode only shows khtml / advanced text editor / image map editor / text documents / kjot part & klink status part - shouldn't it also show webkit?
<James147> woodzy: rekonq and konq are two completely different programs, rekonq, as far as i know, is baised off the qt webkit demo... konq now has two engins, kwebkit and the old khtml...
<James147> woodzy: by default (even in 10.10, as far as i know) konq still uses the khtml by default
<James147> ^^
<domux__> James147: yea i agree with you but when nvidia tools didn't exist i did it by editing the xorg.conf and now the nvidia tools add the lines for you
<woodzy> how do i determine or switch which engine konquerer is using?
<James147> domux__: xorg use to require a xorg.conf file, it just dosnt anymore
<James147> woodzy: first make sure you have kpart-webkit installed
<domux__> James147: unless you got recommended driver xorg require xorg.conf
<James147> domux__: it dosent require it ^^ almost all cards will now work without one... just some cards will work better if you crete one to configure them
<woodzy> James147, i can't find it anywhere. sudo apt-get install kpart-webkit says package not found.
<James147> woodzy: what version of kde/kubuntu?
<woodzy> kubuntu 10.10
<genii-around> woodzy: Check that universe repo is enabled
<James147> woodzy: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kpart-webkit"  << worked from a clean install :)
<James147> (of 10.10)
<domux__> woodzy: kde4-config --version to know the kde version
<woodzy> Qt: 4.7.0
<woodzy> KDE Development Platform: 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
<woodzy> kde4-config: 1.0
<veluxes> ok trouble i think.. i did the logout etc and i have the error  [drm] No DRICreatePCIBUSID symbol..number of screens dont match number of detected devices configuration failed
<James147> woodzy: also, to view/switch which one you are using at runtime: in konq, View > View Mode > KHTML|webkit
<woodzy> i only see khmtl james.
<James147> woodzy: you can set it as default by editing html in file association in system settings
<James147> woodzy: means it isent installed
<James147> woodzy: ^^ did you try the above command?
<woodzy> i'm running the above command now james.
<domux__> veluxes: are you sure you have recommended driver installed ?
<hellslinger> does anyone know what "direct rendering" does differently for KDE desktop effects? Both modes work fine for me but I am curious
<woodzy> james147: this is the 'error' message i got after the list of 'updates'   Failed to fetch http://deb.playonlinux.com/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'deb.playonlinux.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<veluxes> for my sound? in phonon it lists a lot terratec aureon universe 7.1 driver...
<woodzy> never mind. that's for my playonlinux app. :)
<woodzy> ok kpart-webkit is installed.
<James147> woodzy: now restart konq
<woodzy> ok.
<domux__> hellslinger: google !:p
<hellslinger> sigh... yeah did that
<veluxes> maybe i need to combine them? i yesterday som jack combination kid was there too but didnt work
<hellslinger> was curious if there were any devs who knew exactly what was going on
<domux__> hellslinger: so what you got ?
<woodzy> works. how do i make webkit the default engine for all websites?
<James147> woodzy: ^^ you can use view > view mode to change the rendering for that page... and you can open new pages with webkit by changing the html entry in System settings > file association
<woodzy> ss > fa ? ok, got it. brb.
<woodzy> got it.
<woodzy> i see how to change the app under ss > fa but how do i change it to use konquerers webkit engine by default?
<veluxes> now its missing...jack audio connection kit
<deadduck_> Hi
<deadduck_> need help to get amarok working  http://paste.ubuntu.com/553763/
<James147> deadduck_: you missed the "make" step
<James147> NEVER run make as root ^^ which is basically what you did
<DarthFrog> "make" is kinda important. :-)
<deadduck_> i havet don any make command yet
<deadduck_> installed amarok with apt-get
<James147> deadduck_: also, why are you compiling from source? and not using teh version in the reops?
<deadduck_> i get this error ween i start it :P
<James147> error? that looks like build commands...
<deadduck_> my error message are in swedish so i thought not to post that
<deadduck_> but i start amarok
<deadduck_> it pops up a windows telling me to do that
<kaddi> is there a way to play divx videos on kubuntu without installing the gnome stuff (totem, gstreamer, etc)
<deadduck_> beacus amarok cant find prefixes
<deadduck_> kaddi, vlc ?
<kaddi> the vlc plugin isn't working for me, at least not when i try to stream something
<James147> kaddi: umm, kaffeine should beable to and dragon player (with the codecs, install kubuntu-restricted-extras should pull everything you need)
<kaddi> James147: so is there a plugin for browser?
<kaddi> James147: i've erstricted extras installed but can't play divx videos in rekonq or firefox
<James147> kaddi: o for browser... umm... i think dragon player can act as one.. at least it dose in rekonq for me
<James147> kaddi: can you p[lay them in the normal players?
<kaddi> i don't know, i don't have any divx videos on the pc
<kaddi> last time i tried divx was in jaunty and there you had to install half gnome (exageration) to get it to work
<James147> kaddi: you should beable to download them form the sites you are tring to view them on :0
<kaddi> James147: they're embedded movies, you got a random for download?
<James147> kaddi: :S no sorry,
<kaddi> and download divx movie really isn't returning anything useful on google
<kaddi> ok, someon link me to a small divx video i can quikcly download for testing purposes pelase >.<
<kaddi> aegh, sorry that so wasn't meant to go here
<kaddi> ok, found something and i can play it back in kaffeine fine. How do I get it to play in rekonq too?
<Daniel> I am checking out an old version of Kubuntu in vmware player.  Is there a way to find out what Kubuntu version it is?  I know it is running KDE 3.5.1
<James147> Daniel: try cat /etc/issue
<Daniel> Okay.
<Daniel> breezy badger.  thank you.
<kaddi> oh wow
<Daniel> just a live cd no install.  i like the background.   chalkboard.
<Daniel> hand prints on it.  lol
<Daniel> copy of original cd before it got cracked.
<Scunizi> is there a gui front end for rsync and kde like there is for gnome?
<javier> I think luckybuckup it is what you're looking for
<woodzy> how do i dis-able power settings when my laptop is plugged in?
<javier> *luckybackup
<Scunizi> javier: I'll take a look. thanks
<javier> yw
<woodzy> lukcybuckup: sounds like a stiff drink. :)
<Scunizi> or what happens *after* a stiff drink :)
<woodzy> lol. yea. :)
<woodzy> how do i dis-able power settings when my laptop is plugged in?
<James147> woodzy: system settings > power managment.... for lower level stuff look into configuring laptop-mode-tools
<woodzy> James147: my thought is, if i disable the powersaving then see if that affects xserver from restarting.
<thales--> I was working right now on a file on Kate, when my house ran out of energy, then when I opened the file again I had only half of the file(only 150 lines of the 300 lines it was supposed to have), Is there anything I can do?
<rtdos> i am getting this error - The playback of this movie requires a Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer plugin which is not installed. - when i attempt to play a video file.
<rtdos> do i need lame or ffmpeg?
<sea4ever> Try ffmpeg just in case
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 and I get this backtrace from kded4's launch:  http://pastebin.com/xWp8Ge6C  Which module is it segfaulting on?
<yofel> it's a solid crash from kded_tablet.so, do you have a tablet pc?
<Roey> I have a wacom tablet, yeah
<Roey> is there some package I can remove so that kded4 (and my keyboard settings that I've configured) can work again?
<Roey> yofel:  see above
<yofel> apt-file says the lib belongs to kde-config-tablet, so removing that would probably make it not crash
<yofel> which KDE version?
<Roey> 4.5.95
<Roey> and it's a known issue:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252743
<ubottu> KDE bug 252743 in general "Wacom Tablet kded module crashed" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Roey> in fact, that last comment there is mine with my own stack trace
<Roey> wow
<Roey> yofel:  that worked out perfeectly
<Roey> thank you  so much!!
<Roey> ::)
<Roey> god
<Roey> that ends months  of madness right there
<rtdos> i get this error - The playback of this movie requires a Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer plugin which is not installed - when i try and play a wmv file.
#kubuntu 2011-01-14
<javier> rtdos: it sounds like you are missing codecs
<veluxes> i just used the hardware information prog and i found out that i have no graphics and 3 audio driver..that just don't seem right...how can i fix this?
<veluxes> in there it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/553825/
<rtdos> which one's javier ? is there something like klite codecs package for windows?
<FloridaGuy> ? reinstalling kubuntu....i had saved ... /var/apt/archives .... from my last install to a usb stick.... can i put that back in its place... then do apt-upgrade...with out redownloading everything for a faster install
<javier> rtdos: w32codec
<rtdos> thanks javier
<javier> yw
<cameleon> Hi, I need help setting up dual booting Win7 and Kubuntu. Any takers?
<sea4ever> cameleon: You install win7 *first* and then kubuntu second
<nerdy_kid> cameleon: what exactly?
<sea4ever> Kubuntu's installer has an option in there to 'choose between them at boot'
<cameleon> yeah I have a free Hdd i want to install kubuntu on and the installer won't let me use it unless I use the advanced partition set up
<cameleon> and I don't know where to tell it to put the bootloader
<sea4ever> The bootloader should go on whichever device (hard-drive) you use as the 'main one'. The semi-permanent one at least.
<cameleon> Win7 is listed as dev/sda and the space I want to use is dev/sdb. So sda?
<sea4ever> /dev/sda is a whole device. Win7 should be /dev/sdaX where X is a number. That would be which partition
<sea4ever> but yes, sda will work.
<Roey> hey why is kdenotify4 taking up 100% cpu time?  I am limitiung it with cpulimit for the timebeing
<Roey> question: my buttons on my window titlebars have disappeared.  How do I get them back?!
<Roey> (I don't remember how long it's been... probbaly a few months like this?)
 * rtdos hears deafening silence.
<rtdos> how do i restart the printer daemon? it seems as though my computer can not longer see my network printer (though i can print to the same printer on my windows machine).
<pepelopolus_> hello
<pepelopolus_> how may I add icq server at Konversation?
<rtdos> can kword not handle microsoft word documents (save or load) ?
<rtdos> how can i change this - http://pastebin.com/TJHpqzB6 - so that it matches open office word processor instead of koffice kword ?
<cato37> i installed drupal 6 thru kpackagekit but it doesn't show up in the application launcher. how do i launch drupal?
<cato37> nvrmnd. i have the manual on the browser...
<cameleon> Hi, I'm running KPackage to update some libraries, but it can never get libc6, either it hangs at 0% or tells me I should check my web connection. As you can tell, I am connected. Any suggestions?
<moetunes> cameleon:  maybe try a diffrent mirror
<cameleon> how do I change mirror?
<moetunes> cameleon:  have a look at    http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors   to pick one close to you and you should be able to change mirrors from the menu
<cameleon> moetunes: thanks
<moetunes> np :)
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> I have no btutons on my window titlebars
<Roey> how do i fix this?
<moetunes> see if kwin is running in a konsole do   ps aux | grep kwin
<Roey> I mean it i
<Roey> KWin's running, it's just that the window titlebars have lost their buttons
<Roey> and I'm wondering if this is the theme or what
<moetunes> would be a strange theme...
<moetunes> do they come back if you change themes?
<Roey> haven't tried
<Roey> I suppose I will do that tomorrow
<Roey> I'm going to bed now though :)
<Roey> moetunes:  see ya tomorrow
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> FloodBotK1:  sorry
<Roey> FloodBotK1:  I won't.
<moetunes>  see ya :)
<Roey> :)
<manu_> hello
 * Daskreech waves
<muesli> hey guys
<muesli> i got weird issues with kubuntu's power management
<muesli> after resuming from sleep mode, my mouse is stuttering, certain keyboard keys are dead (e.g. arrow up doesn't work anymore, x11-wide)
<muesli> i'd appreciate any clues / ideas what could be going on there
<cameleon> Hi, I've installed the nvidia video driver for my 8600 GTS. and I'm stuck using 640x480 resolution as no other otions appear in the X server settings application. Any help?
<mr-rich> cameleon: did you restart the X server?
<cameleon> yeah. Restarted the whole computer to make sure I restated the right thing
<mr-rich> How did you install the driver?
<cameleon> through  the additional drivers application
<mr-rich> ok ... that's what I was going to recommed ... I installed mine from there and I don't have an issue ...
<mr-rich> I'm at 1900x1200 ..
<cameleon> thats the kind of thing I'm needing, right now i'm using a 22' monitor at 640 x 480 trying to fix this thing
<mr-rich> isn't there a driver specific config util?
<cameleon> yeah, it's only listing 640x480 and 320x240
<mr-rich> in system settings?
<cameleon> yeah, it's the one with the nvidia logo?
<mr-rich> in "Display and Monitor" ?
<cameleon> that util only list the same two resolutions
<mr-rich> cameleon: well, sorry, I'm stumped ... mine works fine ... I have a Radeon HD 5750 ...
<cameleon> thanks anyway
<adone> hgdf
<insmod> how can i view hidden essids in networkmanager
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I installed ubuntu, then did "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", chose kdm as the default and rebooted.  When I logged in it dumped me to an xterm.  I had to manually run startkde
<JohnFlux> is it possible to fix this?
<moetunes> JohnFlux:  at kdm when you login select a kde session
<JohnFlux> moetunes: oo
<moetunes> that means nothing to me
<JohnFlux> moetunes: thanks :-)
<moetunes> heh np :)
<faLUCE> hi. Do you know if ubuntu well works with a Zotac GeForce 9300-ITX-I-E?
<Tm_T> works reasonably well
<Tm_T> some needs will require closed drivers
<apparle> hello guys, how to change the user agent of rekonq
<apparle> any way to do it, at the moment
<insmod> how can i view hidden essids in networkmanager
<volty> address book (kontacts or like that), where are the files stored ?
<bredyankey> ввывы
<javier__> anyone here?
<Decorian> yeah, but i'm not a dev, i just use kubuntu
<javier__> have yoyu had any problems with your fan being 100% on?
<Decorian> no, i haven't
<javier__> mine won't stop
<Decorian> oh dear, i take it that it didn't always do this?
<javier__> not in windows
<javier__> just installed a 10.10 coupled days ago
<Decorian> first thing i would think of is motherboard drivers, but i don't know if that's right
<Decorian> laptop or desktop?
<javier__> desktop
<Decorian> personally i would search the ubuntu/kubuntu help for your make of motherboard, and the problem, but i don't know much more than that, sorry
<javier__> thank you
<Decorian> np
<Decorian> javier__: the other possibility is to ask again here, later when someone who knows might be on.
<pablo> Hola
<geekosopher> pablo: Hola? meaning?
<pablo> Hola soy edu feliz Navidad
<alejandro> hola soy pablo y soy gay
<geekosopher> pablo: oh, kem chho?
<alejandro> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaro
<ubuntu-server-10> esto que eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest84264> si ombreeee
<ubuntu-server-12> flipa
<alejandro> vividown
<Guest84264> hello my name is pablo
<Guest84264> i am guy
<ubuntu-server-12> your name is no importan for me
<ubuntu-server-10> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ubuntu-server-10> to wena gente
<alejandro> laguna todos sabemos que ers el 12
<ubuntu-server-10> jaja
<alejandro> myfreecams.com que bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ubuntu-server-10> xDDD
<ubuntu-server-12> flipaaaaa
<ubuntu-server-12> eres un feoooo
<Guest84264> my free cams wiht mothe this ale
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BajK> how can I unmute my sound? (without Kmix!)
<BluesKaj> BajK, open alsamixer , makes ure there's no M in the ctrl boxes at the bottom ,use the M key
<BajK> thx
<BajK> since KMix is pretty broken on my system
<BajK> (100% has to do with that stupid Pulseaudio)
<BluesKaj> I never edit kmix , alsamixer will do it for you
<BajK> I think it's time for a kubuntu re-install
<BajK> on my notebook where it's a fresh install, everything works. on my machine, kmix is broken, and lots of other things
<BajK> hm, still no sopund although I have removed all the MMs
<BajK> ah ok, got it
<BajK> lol, i need to unmute headphones o.O
<the_p_> hi can anyone tell me if it is possible to try different versions of libblas?
<fuxy> tset
<Daskreech> the_p_: how would you like to try them?
<Daskreech> Does anyone know how to set up a GW iptables rule that does load balancing across two out interfaces?
<the_p_> Daskreech: thanks for answering i just solved the issue. i had segfaults with an optimized blas library using another implementation solved the issue.
<Daskreech> the_p_: Ok :)
<ox3a> which is the command line menu editor?
<ox3a> i used kmenuedit but it is GUI
<rtdos> James147, i found out why my xserver keeps restarting: apparently i cannot have gnome on my kubuntu distro. (at least gnome from ubuntu) because when the screensaver would kick in, both kscreensaver and gnome-screensaver are kicking in. isn't there a way to install ONLY gnome without any ubuntu extras?
<BluesKaj> whynot just use kdm or gdm , one or the other by dropping to a tty and stopping one service and starting the other, rtdos
<breed> is there a popular alternative to network manager on kubuntu? it doesn't really work with wpa one-time-passwords
<avihay> wicd is pretty popular
<avihay> as an alternative network manager
<avihay> I don't know about one-time-passwords though
<breed> @avihay ok i'll give it a try. wpa_gui works great, but it doesn't seem to be integrated into ubuntu and i have to start wpa_supplicant by hand
<rtdos> i was using kdm, BluesKaj, but i'm not sure why both kscreensaver and gnome-screensaver daemons were running at the same time but since i uninstalled ubuntu-desktop (even though i specified gnome-desktop-environment without the 'extras') my xserver has not crashed. :-\
<rtdos> isn't there a way to install gnome without having to use gdm or installing any of the ubuntu flavored gnome extras?
<DarthFrog> rtdos: You can choose whether to use gdm or kdm.
<DarthFrog> rtdos: And why would you not want the Ubuntu gnome extras?   Seems to me that they would be the primary reason for putting up with GNOME in the first place. :-)
<DarthFrog> rtdos:  You do know that you can run any GNOME apps you want under KDE?  You don't have to install or run the full GNOME desktop to run the apps.  Same applies for KDE apps under GNOME.
<BluesKaj> rtdos, yes just install ubunutu-desktop
<rtdos> DarthFrog, I just like playing aroudn with desktops. :)
<rtdos> BluesKaj, what would be the difference then, installing either ubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop-environment?
<genii-around> ubuntu-desktop -> bundled apps  gnome-desktop-environment -> just gnome
<genii-around> ( and a few standard apps like file browser, etc)
<rtdos> genii-around, isn't there a way to specify no-dependicies or no-extras (or something to that effect) ?
<genii-around> rtdos: There are switches like --no-install-recommends in apt-get. But for dependencies not
<James147> rtdos: in aptitude you can tell it to install recomendation or not... but even if you could you shouldent tell it to not install dependicies, that chould break everything :p
<BluesKaj> well, someone told me , if i wanted to run kubuntu and ubuntu on the same install , ubuntu-desktop was best ...never did figure out why tho
<James147> BluesKaj: ^^ just includes more packages and ubuntu specific settings
<rtdos> maybe i might just partition my hd and put ubuntu on it's own...the other desktops seem to co-exist fine with kde while gnome does not. go figure. :)
<James147> rtdos: why is it not?
<BluesKaj> well, I'm pretty kde pure here right now , i have some gtk-libs that are probly necessary but otherwise that's about it
<BluesKaj> rtdos, there's something not right with your install..gnome and kde can exist side by side without any probs
 * BluesKaj thinks ...too many cooks etc ..(too many desktops)
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> !info plasma-widget-menubar maverick
<ubottu> plasma-widget-menubar (source: plasma-widget-menubar): A Plasma applet to display application menubars. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1.13-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mark____> testing amarok with a database of 20,000 songs
<mark____> still performing well
<rtdos> i don't know blueskaj / james147 - for some reason i selected gnome-desktop-environment with the --no-install-recommends, but it told me that i had installed ubuntu-desktop default.
<BluesKaj> rtdos, maybe #ubuntu can help
<rtdos> OK. :)
<dr_> kukuruku
<dr_> привет
<N9NU> can someone tell me whats included in the natty DVD that is: 4.xGB in size and the one that is ~750MB ?
<N9NU> sources? or extra software
<genii-around> N9NU: Extra software, you can use it as a source to offline install a lot of stuff in main
<N9NU> oh kewl ok....will snag the Gb one...tnx
<Daskreech> rtdos: apt-get install gnome ?
<N9NU> desktop-gnome
<Daskreech> rtdos: how does gnome not play well with KDE?
<rtdos> Daskreech, for some reason either ubuntu-desktop or gnome-desktop-environment (i installed the 2nd but the list showed i had the 1st installed) also installed gnome-screensaver which conflicted with my kubuntu / kde install causing my xserver to restart periodically. since i uninstalled gnome-desktop-environment (or ubuntu-desktop) my xserver has not crashed.
<TweakedEh> Hello, I'm having some trouble installing virtualbox-4.0 it has unmet dependencies and I'm not sure what to do. http://pastebin.com/yiYfGVnE
<James147> TweakedEh: what version of kubuntu?
<TweakedEh> 10.10 james147
<TweakedEh> sorry 10.4
<James147> TweakedEh: well, it looks like it wants qt 4.7, but you ahve 4.6...
<James147> TweakedEh: ^^
<TweakedEh> so I have to update
<James147> TweakedEh: you will probally need to enable a repo then update... not sure which 4.7 is in on 10.04
<TweakedEh> James147: I have removed all the comments from /etc/apt/sources.list if that is what your talking about
<James147> TweakedEh: i think you might need to add the backports repo... but I am not sure (ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports  add it in kpackagekit)
<James147> ^^ but that will upgrade your version of kde as well
<TweakedEh> James147: lol that is fine, Thank you for your help
<James147> TweakedEh: ^^ I would recomend pgradeing to 10.10 though... as far as i remember that has 4.7 by default
<TweakedEh> James147: That is the plan then.
<jacobw> i've just switched to kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu-desktop
<jacobw> i can't believe i haven't done this before, kde is so much better than gnome :s
<jacobw> the bouncey ball widget brings joy to my desktop :D
<haes> hello?
<James147> Hello haes
<haes> can i get some help?:P
<James147> !ask | haes
<ubottu> haes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haes> i want to coneckt to quakenet. and i have no ide how to do it:P
<haes> anyone?
<martinalex> haes: its under file -> networks -> configure networks, if you want to stay connected
<martinalex> but writing /server irc.quakenet.org should work as well (not tested)
<haes> i dont have networks under file:(
<haes> hold on. on quakenet now:P
<rtdos> is there a duke nuke'm 3d or blood engine available for linux? (or better, is there a gaming channel somewhere that discusses linux games?)
<Space_Man> rtdos: you could try quake 1, quake 2 etc
<Space_Man> they've been ported to linux
<rtdos> i will, thanks spaceman.
<Space_Man> try http://www.yamagi.org/quake2/
<rtdos> Space_Man: anything on blood or shadow warrior though? (or witchaven?)
<Space_Man> idk, I've only played with yamagi and Q2
<Space_Man> and darkplaces for quake 1
<sven_oostenbrink> Whats the name of the app that does volume control (responding to volume buttons, et)?
<sven_oostenbrink> It crashed, and I cant change volume anymore..
<Space_Man> possibly kmix
<James147> sven_oostenbrink: kmix
<sven_oostenbrink> James147: gottit, thanks!
<armin> hi all
<dan08> hey
<dan08> armin
<armin> all ubuntu users :)
<dan08> haha :)
<armin> my con. client add my name armin
<armin> lol
<armin> :D
<armin> is my home folder
<spyder> lol registred!
<dan08> cool :D
<RegistredAllNick> :D
<dan08> anyone from UK?
<RegistredAllNick> I am windows user, yesterday installed ubuntu
<RegistredAllNick> :D
<RegistredAllNick> ubuntu is full effected
<dan08> really? haha. do you like ubuntu??
<RegistredAllNick> o yes
<RegistredAllNick> Ubuntu is mi first love
<dan08> haha :)
<RegistredAllNick> :D
<RegistredAllNick> my
<RegistredAllNick> my english bad
<RegistredAllNick> ubuntu supported my language
<RegistredAllNick> bosnian :D
<RegistredAllNick> it's cool
<RegistredAllNick> windows is s?it
<RegistredAllNick> Bill Gates work only for many
<dan08> thats good. id say ubuntu is different :D that makes it special
<RegistredAllNick> how make linux?
<RegistredAllNick> name?
<gr8m8> there might even be a bosnian channel
<gr8m8> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RegistredAllNick> Richard Stallman
<RegistredAllNick> ?
<bkadoctaj> Hi all, just wondering if there's any way to rename window titles in KDE4.  Using Kubuntu 10.10 if that matters.
<mrothhh> what a good ubuntu server book?
<mandla> Anyone online?
<DarthFrog> Nobody but us chickens.
<dan08> hey mandla
<mandla> Hey guys, are you familiar with LAMP server?
<mandla> Whenever i try to display my php files on the browser, the browser attempts to download it.
<mandla> Can anyone help
<DarthFrog> Do you control the server?
<dan08> i had a similar problem
<dan08> but i cant remember what i did to fix it
<dan08> DarthFrog: I think he does
<mandla> DarthFrog: No, its just on my PC, working on my final year project
<DarthFrog> I'm fairly sure the answer is server-side, with something like: LoadModule php5_module        /usr/lib64/httpd/modules/libphp5.so
<mandla> DarthFrog: man could you break it down to me, im kinda new here.
<DarthFrog> mandla: That's a config parameter for an Apache server I administer.
<DarthFrog> You want the server to parse the PHP file and process it.  So it needs the libphp module loaded.
<mandla> DarthFrog: I think iv done that, coz i saw that on the net and tried it out but it ddnt work.
<DarthFrog> Have you tried the command line php utility?
<mandla> DarthFrog: which one?
<mandla> DarthFrog: please be patient with me.
<DarthFrog> php5
<DarthFrog> "apt-cache search php | less" will tell you what's available to install.
<mandla> DarthFrog: which command should i try
<DarthFrog> php5
<mandla> DarthFrog: mandla@DX300:/usr/lib/php5
<mandla> There is no module insde the php5 folder
<mandla> DarthFrog: There is no sub-folder module inside the php5 folder
<DarthFrog> Did you type "php5 <your php file>"?
<mandla> DarthFrog: let me try.
<mandla> DarthFrog: PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<mandla> success in database creation.mandla@DX300:~/Public$
<mandla> DarthFrog: thats what is says
<DarthFrog> Sound like you need to change how you comment.
#kubuntu 2011-01-15
<DarthFrog> I'm not a programmer so I don't know for sure but I *think* you need to use a ";" to comment out a line.
<mandla> DarthFrog: Thanx man. I will keep on trying
<dan08> try: "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" that should solve it :D
<dan08> hey can someone help me??
<DarthFrog> !ask | dan08
<ubottu> dan08: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kulitorum> Woops, I removed the application launcher - how do I get it back?
<Kulitorum> HA - I figured it out :) - Keep up the good work
<FloridaGuy> im in a live session right now...on a usb flasg drive.....installed gparted..its asking for root password....what is root pass for a live session ?
<KimLaroux> Hhhmm, that's weird... Kpakagekit stopped automatic updates, I just manually checked and I have some 30 critical upgrades to do... Anyone else had that problem?
<the_bait_ut> nope, but you can do that from command line
<the_bait_ut> do you know how?
<the_bait_ut> ??????
<Fanfare> the_bait_ut: sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<the_bait_ut> cool, fine...
<KimLaroux> I know how to do so... duh... that's beside the point
<the_bait_ut> so try that, because there was recent update of that package i guess, maybe it will fix that
<laptop> j
<Blueleaf> f
<Blueleaf> anyone know how to get ubuntu to connect to a windows system similar to RDP/
<Blueleaf> d
<Blueleaf> is anyone here
<davinci> where can i find the driver for ati x1200
<zak_> im using kubuntu 10.10 on an asus laptop and my headphone port doesnt work. how can i fix that
<kevin__> l need some help with my Ubunto operating system
<moetunes> kevin__:  if you use ubuntu there is the #ubuntu channel - if you use kubuntu ask away :)
<jackalope> i have a question
<jackalope> in firefox when i use the wheel on my mouse the screen looks like a puzzle
<jackalope> im just wonder if this problem has crop up with anyone else here?
<apparle> Is there any way to connect to mobile gprs over bluetooth
<jackalope> i think you need to directly hook it up
<jackalope> not to my knowlegde which inst much
<jackalope> make sure you have the correct service plan
<jackalope> through your cell service cause there are hevy fine
<jackalope> fines*
<jackalope> im laying down on my bed
<jackalope> why im typoing lol
<obscurant1st> is there anyway i could use the start button of my keybopard to open up the menu in my system panel, like windows does?
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<scriptwarlock> ping
<scriptwarlock> !hello
<scriptwarlock> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Guest46599> Question ... in Kopete, when I select a dark scheme for the chat window, it doesn't change the text input area.
<DouglasK> Let's retry that with a real nick  :)
<DouglasK> Question ... in Kopete, when I select a dark scheme for the chat window, it doesn't change the text input area.
<dereine> personally i think the best way to achieve a dark schema is to use the invert effect :)
<DouglasK> Hm... I'd not thought about it.
<DouglasK> I might just do that.
<DouglasK> Still ... I gotta wonder if that's as designed, or if it's a bug.
<DouglasK> As designed - enhancement request, low priority.  Bug - asthetic, maybe not quite so low.
<Tm_T> DouglasKAway: the input area is separate from chat style currently (and please no awaynicks)
<DouglasK> Tm_T: thanks for the heads up on the nick.
<DouglasK> Tm_T: is there a way to change the input area's colours?
<Tm_T> DouglasK: yes, but cannot remember exactly how, sorry
<DouglasK> No worries ... just knowing it is possible means it's worth doing the work to find out how.  :)
<ox3a> Hello
<ox3a> Someone can help me editing menu?
<ox3a> pls?
<dereine> kmenuedit
<ox3a> dereine, I doing another way
<ox3a> Trying make linux kde base distro and thats why i need to add my extra own menu in mounted iso
<ox3a> Perhaps need to edit manually or command line dereine
<ox3a> dereine, Any way?
<bigbrovar> ox3a: are u trying to add an item to the menu? or u want to rearrange an item? and I guess you want this to be systemwide?
<ox3a> bigbrovar, Add item and rearrange both but very important adding item
<bigbrovar> ox3a: u can always use kmenuedit. but your changes would not be systemwide. one way to make them systemwide is to edit the menu entry by hand from /usr/share/applications
<bigbrovar> ox3a: AFAIK the menu entry is a freedesktop standard which is followed by all desktop environment.
<bigbrovar> u can u can always create a *.desktop using any .desktop file as a guild on how it should be structured.
<ox3a> dereine, How can i add item there(i know menu configuration is exist in ~/.config/menus
<ox3a> dereine, Can you give me a simple example please( it will systemwide and my own distro)
<ox3a> ?
<ox3a> in /usr/share/applications all are exec apps but not directory. I need to add a directory/folder item and a lot of sub menu under the directory/folder
<chris____> hi
<Guest28203> xbins
<javier_> hi to everybody. Im in a big problem, maybe with no solution. I had an important .odt paper in my harddrive and, somehow, i've lost it (I mean, it's empty now). I hoping there is something in Kubuntu similar to Windows "restore system to a previous state", but i certainly doubt and cannot find any application like that. So, I looking for help restoring that file or confirmation that there is anything to do. Thanks!
<foormea> hi
<foormea> i don't get it, with 10.10, i'm telling kopete to show in systray, but it just won't show
<lesley> hi i have a problem, i just activated my gfx drivers on ubuntu, when i reboot it says 'fatal server error: no screens found'
<rork> foormea: did you check the hidden trayicons?
<foormea> rork: yeah. checked in kopete and systray
<foormea> tried checking with/without the messaging systray thinggy
<foormea> doesn't change a thing
<xmichael91> hi all. my x server fails to start when I start up kubuntu. but then normally starts with startx cmd. what is the reason?
<xmichael91> soon I installed ati drivers.
<davraychr> Greetings!  I just tried to use KTorrent to download all of WIkileaks, which gives a torrent for each file (4 thousand something torrents in all). This didn't go well, and I ended up with a ton of jobs showing up in my notifications area.  Is there a good way to clear those out withjout clicking the little X one at a time?
<davraychr> like for example a file where they are stored? grepping .kde for a bunch of patterns yielded nothing
<xmichael91> is there anybody who use kubuntu with ATI mobility radeon videocard?
<rork> !anybody | xmichael91
<ubottu> xmichael91: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rork> oh, sorry you did ask before
<wperw_> hello
<rork> hi
<ewae> I have a problem with my domain, when I type my domain name it goes on my internet box instead of redirect on my computer
<ewae> is somebody knows how to use zoneedit and azote?
<kaddi> is there a way to change the minimum width of kaffeine? It's huge (taking up three quarter of my screen) and I can't resize it to make it any smaller >.<
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<kaddi> hi
<foormea> msttcorefonts has been replaced by ttf-mscorefonts-installer, is this correct?
<sagaci> Hi
<rork> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<sagaci> So natty kubuntu will be something like kde 4.6 yeah?
<forward> hello
<sagaci> Hi
<forward> this software is very good
<sagaci> Yes
<Bazaar> Hi everyone, should I use Kubuntu 32 or 64 on my Core 2 Duo iMac?
<Bazaar> the 32-bit version would work, but just up to around 3.5 GB of RAM, right?
<Bazaar> nobody here?
<Bazaar> are you ignoring me on purpose or something?
<DarthFrog> Or perhaps nobody has an answer for you.  It happens.
<Bazaar> I see, but null is differerent from "" if you know what I mean ...
<DarthFrog> It's also early in the morning (well, it is here).  Folks might not be up yet.  Or sufficiently caffeinated to be firing on all cylinders.
<Bazaar> But there are around 250 people in this chatroom ... or are they all just idleing?
<DarthFrog> At the most active times, there might be 3 or 4 threads going.  It varies. A lot.
<Bazaar> Well, as you might noticed, I am not very often in IRC, therefore I do not really know how it regularly goes.
<Bazaar> Would you happen to know how I can disable the displac of the "xy joined" messaged in Pidgin?
<DarthFrog> Leave the window open all day and see what goes on?
<mendred> hi..on kubuntu 10.10 in network manager > edit network connection, the "System connection" checkbox is disabled by default..is there anyway to enable this? I would like to create system wide wireless connections so that network manager connects on boot startup rather than waiting for login
<DarthFrog> Sorry.  I use Konversation.
<Bazaar> np
<Bazaar> are you a sudoer?
<Bazaar> @DarthFrog: Can one disable that in Konversation?
<DarthFrog> mendred: I don't know the specific answer to your question using Network Manager.  But I would do it using wpa_supplicant and the /etc/network/interfaces file manually.
<DarthFrog> Bazaar: Yeah, it's easy to do in Konversation.  It's in one of the Settings.  I have it turned off.
<Bazaar> apt-get install konversation it is then :D
<mendred> DarthFrog: Ok thanks :)...i was trying to get it in networkmanager instead of installing wpa_Supplicant
<DarthFrog> mendred: AFAIK, if you use networkmanager, you can store the passwords in Kwallet.  But you'll still have to give your password to Kwallet when logging in after booting.
<DarthFrog> But my knowledge is limited in that area, sorry.
<mendred> DarthFrog: Ok thanks!
<DarthFrog> mendred: Come back later on when more people might be active and ask again.  I'd be interested in the full answer also.
<bzr2> hmm, konversation seems a little more techy than pidgin ...
<DarthFrog> Is pidgin a GNOME app?
<mendred> DarthFrog: yeah will do..am googling this...and it seems there is way..but that the kde applet for nm doesnt have this enabled...so may have to use the gnome applet instead :)
<Bazaar> DarthFrog: I am not too sure, but I believe that it is standard on Gnome. Kopete is the standard for KDE I believe. The scrollbars do not look like oxygen, but rather like the odd ones in firefox.
<DarthFrog> Does Kopete do IRC now?
<Tm_T> DarthFrog: nope
<DarthFrog> Tm_T: That's what I thought.
<fenix777> ????? ????! ? ubuntu ???????
<Bazaar> okay, so Konversation and Kopete does the same on KDE than Pidgin does on Gome together
<DarthFrog> Another KDE IRC app is Quassel.
<Bazaar> or you go leet with xchat :D
<DarthFrog> Kvirc is still available.
<Tm_T> there's tons of irc-clients, Kubuntu's default is currently Quassel
<DarthFrog> You might even get mIRC running under wine. :-)
<bzr2> I think I will settle with Konversation: blends into KDE, has this nice purple line and I can ignore all the join/kick/idontcare messages
<bzr2> wine ...
<bzr2> c'mon
<geekosopher> irssi all the way
<bzr2> well, that sounds like I got to spend a weekend trying IRC clients, huh?
<DarthFrog> Choice is good!
<Tm_T> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DarthFrog> bzr2: Personally, I'd suggest picking one and learning it inside and out.
<bzr2> yeah, that is the same way I did not start with git besides bzr, but rather leaning the guts of bazaar a little better
<bzr2> Apple's Time Machine just tricked me badly: It showed xx GB of 39,9 GB all the time. Now it just says 40.8 of 40.8 GB ...
<BluesKaj> bzr2, if you're interested , konversation is the best irc client for kubuntu , IMO and experience
<bzr> I just have tried xchat, pidgin and konverstation, and the latter (or former, I am not sure about my english here) seems to be quite good.
<BluesKaj> yeah bzr, xchat is sort of ok , but's a windows app ported to linux and it's clunky IMO ...konversation on the other hand is clean and simple
<DarthFrog> "Latter" would refer to Konversation.  "Former" would be ambiguous, perhaps referring to either xchat or pidgin or maybe both.
<bzr> Thanks, so "latter" means the last of an enumeration, "former" one but the last?
<frank_> hi! where can i get help if i have problems with xboard?
<bzr> what kind of problem do you have with it?
<rats__> frank_: you might be able to find something here http://www.gnu.org/software/xboard/
<frank_> rats__: ok, thanks. that may help.
<rats__> your welcome
<pingusman> in the login srceen appears "Fri 14 January 2:07 AM" how can change to appears "Friday 14 January 2011  14:07:10" (KDM) ?
<pingusman> command  date  "+%A %d %Y  %T"  in bash give me wishing results
<pingusman> in the xml file of the theme KDM write "<text>%c</text>" what must change ?
<bazaar> I assume that you might just have to replace %c with %A %d %Y  %T
<sithlord48> sup fellow kubuntu users?
<pingusman> bazaar:  If only it were so easy
<bazaar> isn't %c just the short for a complete date? Or was that %r?
<bazaar> bzw, is it normal that the installer for Kubuntu 10.10 takes a lot of time after the preparation screen?
<mendred> DarthFrog: found the workaround..but it involves using nm-applet
<mendred> DarthFrog: so i guess this means that networkmanager can handle connections at startup..but some reason the kde network manager applet cant handle it...
<DarthFrog>  mendred Glad to hear you got it working.
<bzr> how can I change the monitor and display setup at startup/login?
<sre-su> How to set default media player in KDE/Kubunt? System Settings> default Applications doesn't contain such options
<arge> 2 questions -- 1 i installed 10.10 on toshiba a200 and when it boots/shutdown there is no kubuntu screen - just a blue console with text in it
<arge> 2 i gets really hot
<arge> 2 it gets really hot
<cedric_> peace
<bzr> arge: Maybe linux does not recognize the acpi stuff which controls the fans and so on. But I am definitly no expert on that.
<arge> bzr: hmm
<bzr> I do have the same blue console on my iMac where I just installed 10.10 after I installed the ATI driver
<arge> bzr: i see mine after nvidia
<arge> bzr: and there no other problems?
<arge> bzr: just wondering if it's a bad install
<mams3> 123 test
<vanguard> the sound of my ALC889 card is very faint -- what can I do?
<jschall> ktorrent doesn't suppress sleep when torrents are running, even though i have the box checked. i googled and found a bug for the issue, but it was an old, fixed bug. any thoughts? using kubuntu 10.10 with kubuntu-ppa for latest version of KDE.
<jschall> additionally, ps3mediaserver can't suppress suspend either
<vanguard> What can I do when my ALC889 sound output is like -12db too faint?
<hotwings> anyone happen to know exactly how big a base install of kubuntu 10.10 is?
<cameleon> The installer says 2.3GB
<hotwings> thanks cameleon
<cameleon> np
<hotwings> needed to know if i should go grab a 16GB sdhc, or use one of the 8GB ones i have laying around
<Wenzel__> hello, I have installed Kubuntu 10.10 on a netbook, i've installed the bc43 driver and the wifi doesn't work, but it works on ubuntu on the same netbook
<Wenzel__> the interface looks "waiting for authorization" then "configuring interface" and then nothing
<vanguard> did you enter the password?
<Wenzel____> yes
<Wenzel____> it is encrypted in WPA
<Wenzel____> and I entered the correct password, many times
<PhilRod> Wenzel____: I've had problems if I put in an incorrect password the first time, then it appears to ignore the correct ones i type in later. I had to delete the connection and recreate it
<PhilRod> fwiw...
<nerdy_kid> Wenzel____: maybe try changing the network password, I have heard that did it for some people
<Wenzel____> ok I'll try
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daskreech> Oj
<Daskreech> Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `www.google.com' on position 1
<Daskreech> anyone has any idea what would cause that error?
<Tm_T> in where?
<Tm_T> oh, right
<Daskreech> Tm_T: CLI
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I don't know how you get "host" to spit that kind of error, I tried but failed
<Daskreech> Tm_T: That's from traceroute
<Daskreech> but if I run w3m or anything else I'll get somethign similar
<Daskreech> ip addresses work fine
<Daskreech> Names work with a ping command however
<Tm_T> Daskreech: try retyping the url?
<Daskreech> Tm_T: What command are you running?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: traceroute
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Works fine with a IP address?
<hotwings> is there any way to select what gets installed with kubuntu?  i dont need/want about 90% of the junk and would rather not have to bother uninstalling it if it cant -not- be installed in the first place
<James147_> hotwings: not easly... you might want to consider a distro like arch, where you build and configure it from the ground up
<hotwings> ive only ever used debian testing without a desktop/gui.. originally had thought installed base debian and then kde or gnome would be ok but i was told its a huge mess trying to do that and you cant simply install kde and get everything.. you'd have to install all the components separately.. seems really lame but ..................
<James147_> hotwings: afraid if you want a streamline install your going to need to need to install allot of things manually... or uninstall them (but working from the group up is easier)
<James147_> hotwings: ^^ i suggest you look at arch, they have plenty of documentation and isent to hard to build up the system you want using that
<FloridaGuy> useing 64 bit kubuntu 10.10..installed the latest virtualbox in the repo....trying to run sabayon from virtualbox...and its saying....This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu..?
<James147_> FloridaGuy: seems the vm is set to 32bit ^^ as far as I know virtualbox can emulate a 64bit (if running on a 64bit), but you might need to tell it to when you create the vm
<FloridaGuy> James147_: k
<hotwings> thanks James147_, will look into it
<Daskreech> Tm_T: Fixed it! ^_^
<Daskreech> hotwings: Install the Kubuntu server then install what you want
<Tm_T> Daskreech: ah good, what was it?
<Daskreech> Tm_T: My DNS server was disappearing intermittenly I moved the DNS to a closer server and it works fine now
<Daskreech> Now to break it again :)
<Tm_T> nice
<Daskreech> can I use IPtables to do a local port switch?
<Daskreech> have a server listen on a port then have IPtables expose a different port on the network?
<Toast__> I'm having a problem with really really laggy response from some KDE apps, for example Kmail or Kate and would appreciate some help debugging the problem. I'm running 10.10 with nvidia driver on a 3 core AMD with 4GB ram. It's hard to track down the cause as the problem comes and goes.
<Toast__> Most recently when I had a problem, X was taking about 50% of one of my cores and firefox was using about 20%. Closing firefox removed the problem, but opening it again with the same number of tags didn't bring the problem back.
<Toast__> Have any of you seen a problem like that?
<Daskreech> Toast: what's your definition of a laggy response?
<Toast> Daskreech: I type a sentence and look up to find only two words on the screen, letters appearing slowly in front of my eyes, or move the scroll bar with my mouse and have a wait a second before the application responds.
<Daskreech> can you run top or ksysguard to see if it's CPU bound?
<James147_> Toast: are you useing dual screen?
<Toast> I've tried htop and generally seem to have plenty of cpu, though at it's worst, X can be taking quite a lot of one of the cores.
<Toast> James147_:  I have used dual screen in the past. Currently I have 1 screen connected, but I may still be configured for two.
<Daskreech> do you have desktop effects turned on?
<James147_> Toast: ^^ i would make sure its configured as one and your not useing xinerama (caused horrffic lag for me when i was useing it similar to what you have)
<Toast> Daskreech: Desktop effects are turned off.
<Toast> James147_: I will be putting my second monitor back on soon... Lets see what the setup prog says...
<James147_> Toast: i suggest taht when you do, use twinview instead of seperate screens
<Toast> James147_: Will do.
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> could you tell me the paths where Kubuntu is looking for autostart?
<James147_> ryrych: ~/.kde/Autostart is one...
<James147_> /usr/share/autostart is probaly another
<ryrych> James147: do you know which is used when I set autostart in system settings?
<James147_> ryrych: the one in ~/.kde
<yofel> there's also ~/.config/autostart/, but I don't know where that is used
<ryrych> James147: recently I started to run kwin with some parameters (in autostart as a script). But the entry is no longer there. Regrettably while start-up screen is flickering as if the script from autostart was used. Is it possible the script is kept elesewhere?
<ryrych> and that it is still run during start?
<James147_> ryrych: only place i know of that kde touchs is ~/.kde/Autostart.. though I seem to ahve a ~/.kde/share/autostart as well :S  ^^ and there is the one yofel said, but as far as I know kde dosent use that (though I am probally wrong :) )
<ryrych> yofel: wait, probably it is what I'm looking for :)
<yofel> I know gnome uses it, but kde doesn't list what I have there so I'm unsure
<ryrych> yofel: yeah! KDE's system settings use it. And there is my guilty :D
<James147_> Think kde uses the one listed in - System settings > Account details > Paths
<ryrych> James147: I looked up there and there is ~/.kde/Autostart listed there. But all entries from system settings were placed in .config/Autostart
<James147_> ryrych: hmm, weird
<ryrych> maybe all my probs with desktop effects will go away :D
<ryrych> thank you guys, at least I can count on kubuntu channel - it is not possible on ubuntu one because of message flood :)
<ryrych> bye for now!
#kubuntu 2011-01-16
<rtdos> how do i configure my firewall? for some reason i can no longer connect to my site through ftp and it says my connection is blocked by my firewall.
<James147_> rtdos: kubuntu dosent ahve one enabled by default ^^
<James147_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<James147_> rtdos: if you have a router then its probally that
<rtdos> my router has never returned me that message before. :-\
<rtdos> i'll check out ufw
<James147_> ^^ i doupt its kubuntu if you ahven enabled the firewall yourself... its mostlikly the router
<Blueleaf> l
<rtdos> i don't know how it got enabled, james147, but when i ran ufw status it did say it was enabled. :-\
<rtdos> gonna reboot.
<James147_> rtdos: :s you shouldnt need to reboot
<veluxes> hi.. im trying to get Desktop Cube running but evertime i aktivate Desktop effects it says the following desktop effekts could not be activated: blur cover switch desktop cube and desktop cube animation
<veluxes> is there maybe a prob with my graphic driver?
<James147_> veluxes: possibally, which one are you using?
<veluxes> hm how do i find out..sorry im new.. lspci? or is that just the hardwarelist?
<James147_> veluxes: that will list your card
<veluxes> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
<James147_> veluxes: i suggest you install the nvidia drivers if you ahvent already... open "hardware drivers" from the menu (or run "jockey-kde") and install them that way
<rtdos> James147: what is the equivalent to 'sudo gedit <filename>' ?
<James147_> rtdos: NEVER use sudo to open a graphica application
<James147_> rtdos: but "kdesudo kate <filename>"
<James147_> ^^ or what ever editor you like instead of kate :)
<rtdos> ahox, that's what i meant, thanks james :)
<rtdos> how do i install the proper codec that allows me to play the following radio stream - http://easylink.playstream.com/seawm1/wmkv.wvx - it appears that it is a windows media stream.
<veluxes> ok i did that but its still not workin..do i need to reboot?
<veluxes> what is jockey? a hardware-detecting tool?
<James147_> veluxes: its best to restart after installing a new video driver, but you only need to restart X
<vanguard> wohoo, just built my first .deb package :D
<veluxes> oh cool its workin thanks a lot
<yofel> vanguard: cool! if you're ever interested in learning more about kubuntu packaging drop into #kubuntu-devel anytime ;)
<vanguard> is it about packaging other stuff in kde or the packagin of kde itself?
<yofel> well, KDE itself is a given, but other things get packaged too if it makes sense to have them
<vanguard> I guess I will have to gain a lot more experience for that ... I just put a .jar of my Java project in a .deb which is mostly made up from tutorials. But it installs fine on my machine :)
<lvella_> hey
<lvella_> I just installed kubuntu
<vanguard> gz
<James147_> Hello lvella_
<vanguard> what did you use before?
<lvella_> ubuntu
<lvella_> heheh
<lvella_> but
<vanguard> well, that is not really that extreme of a switch :)
<lvella_> I am missing some colors in konsole
<lvella_> do you know what I mean?
<lvella_> I type "ls"
<vanguard> you mean like the prompt and ls ?
<lvella_> yes
<vanguard> hmm, my console is with colors here
<James147_> lvella_: what happens if you tpye "ls --color"?
<lvella_> and in vt, if I type "sudo apt-get install <package_name>", the package name is autocompleted with tab
<James147_> ^^ --color=auto even
<lvella_> in konsole, it is not
<lvella_> ls --color works
<lvella_> isn't konsole loading some bash configuration by default?
<vanguard> ~/.bashrc
<James147_> lvella_: kubuntu should put the color aliases in your .bashrc, check if they are there
<lvella_> humm
<lvella_> I just guessed what happened
<lvella_> due to some... issues, my home directory was not copied from /etc/skel
<lvella_> thanks
<James147_> lvella_: then that might be why :)
<lvella_> I just fixed is
<lvella_> it
<lvella> I'm back!
<lvella> clicked on "disconnect" by mistake
<lvella> do you know if quassel have on type spell check, like xchat?
<James147_> lvella: it does, enable it in its settings
<lvella> found it
<lvella> thanks
<lvella> it is easier to ask than to search, you already have the info indexed in our brains
<lvella> *your
<James147_> lvella: not that it takes long to find :) and you get to know what other options are there
<lvella> now a harder question, last time I used kde I had the same problem, but found no solution
<lvella> there is a network configurator program that opens up when I click in the networking icon
<lvella> there I can create and manage my network connection
<vanguard> you can use the little widget in the systray
<lvella> yes
<lvella> the problem in inside
<lvella> when I create a new connection
<lvella> I can only create local connections (for my user)
<lvella> there is a grayed checkbox called "System Connection" (or something like this, mine is in portuguese) inside the properties of a new connection
<lvella> but I can not "check" it
<vanguard> that problem was talked about a couple hours ago as well ... I just do not know the solution.
<lvella> is there a way to create a system wide connection?
<lvella> see, here I have dhcp, but I need this machine to use a specific manually assigned ip address
<lvella> when I create a new manual connection there
<lvella> the network becomes unstable
<lvella> and oscillate between my manual configuration and the "auto eth0"
<veluxes_> i downloaded compizz cause it looks much nicer i just got the problem that i cant chance the number of desktops to 4 its stuck on 1... any idea?
<veluxes_> and this just crashed.. Executable: kde4-window-decorator PID: 1906 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<lvella> is people using radeon proprietary driver with kubuntu? is it ok?
<lvella> i like the free driver, it is cool for movies, but not for games...
<James147_> lvella: you can set up a static address on an wired connection like this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<James147_> lvella: and as far as I know the radeon drivers should work, although I have never used them
<lvella> why links are being opened by firefox instead of rekonq? where is this setting?
<James147_> lvella: system settings > default application
<lvella> well, it doesn't seems to be there...
<James147_> lvella: what exactly?
<lvella> inside "default application" → "web browser", there is just the very cryptc message (free translation) "Open URLs http and https: in an application based on the contents of the URL"
<lvella> this is selected
<lvella> but I don't know what it means
<James147_> lvella: check "in the follow browser" and type "rekonq" in the boxz
<lvella> not firefox is referenced somewhere
<James147_> (thinks the top one basically means "auto" ^^ :)  )
<lvella> ok, but from where kde is locating firefox?
<James147_> lvella: might want to check the program "update-alternatives" or something... (not on my kubuntu box atm)
<chenbang> hello everybody...
<James147_> Hello chenbang
<chenbang> i m new here
<James147_> Then welcome :)
<chenbang> thanx
<vanguard> the radeon driver does not work too good on my 2600 here
<vanguard> I guess it is kinda hard since it is an iMac ...
<veluxes> does anybody use compiz around here?
<dan08> veluxes: i do :D
<veluxes> do you use ccsm?
<dan08> veluxes: yes
<dan08> veluxes: do you need help with something?
<veluxes> i cant set more then 1 desktop and it always crashes when i start compiz
<veluxes> it says Executable: kde4-window-decorator PID: 1906 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<dan08> veluxes: did you google for an answer?
<veluxes> yes cant find anything about the desktop thing...didnt try the other aktually but im on it ;)
<veluxes> thought it might be the same prob..guess its not..
<dan08> veluxes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/572780
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 572780 in compiz (Ubuntu Lucid) "KDE4 Window Decorator Crashes with Compiz in Lucid Lynx 10.04" [Medium,Fix committed]
<dan08> veluxes: there is a fix for it apparently
<legoeland_> salut la popullation
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dan08> im off guys. bye
<lvella> how to play mp3?
<lvella> I've installed gstreamer backend
<lvella> plus gstreamer ffmpeg
<lvella> but no good...
<James147_> lvella: install kuubntu-restricted-extras
<lvella> why is openjdk restricted?
<lvella> hard question:
<lvella> how to import bookmarks from chrome to rekonq?
<lvella> hum
<lvella> acid test just froze rekonq
<rtdos> a few minutes after my screensaver kicks in, it powers off. how do i prevent it from powering off?
<yofel> rtdos: go to power management settings -> edit profiles -> performance profile and change the display settings
<rtdos> yofel, both dim display and enable display power management are un-ticked
<rosco_y> what is 10.10's nickname?
<yofel> rtdos: maverick meerkat
<yofel> rosco_y: ^
<yofel> rtdos: hm... check the screensaver settings maybe? not sure if that has another setting
<valorie> James147_: kub-xtras doesn't have gst goodies
<valorie> dunno why
<valorie> but so far only xine and vlc codecs
<valorie> I should bring that up to the packagers, I guess
<rtdos> ok, hold on yofel
<yofel> valorie: amarok did ask me if I want to install gst codecs when I started it in natty
<valorie> woooooooooooo!
<valorie> that would be thanks to the hard work of the phonon folks
<valorie> for which I thank them
<valorie> however, would be good to be prompted during the install
<veluxes_> hi i want to install http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/core/commit/?h=compiz-0.8&id=04c6a44893a00088c63acd3ba327022f8aa551cc&ss=1... im suppost to type autogen.sh and than make make install but if i type autogen.sh i get autogen.sh: command not found
<veluxes_> i googled and after sh ./autogen.sh it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/554583/
<veluxes_> automake failed..
<yofel> you probably want to install 'libtool'
<veluxes> thank you but he still cant find some macros
<veluxes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554584/
<yofel> valorie: can you please run 'sudo apt-get build-dep compiz-kde'
<yofel> veluxes: ^
<yofel> sorry valorie :S
<valorie> lol
<valorie> used to it
<valorie> :-)
<yofel> ^^
<rtdos> isn't there a command to install kde all ?
<yofel> sudo apt-get install kde-full?
<yofel> it's a debian thing, but works fine for us too
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> that doesn't install every kde application (there's no way full KDE would fit onto a CD)
<veluxes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554591/   ok i finally got to get my make but it seems like its got prob with me using the 1.desktop how do i unuse it?
<rtdos> thanks yofel, btw, gnome powersaver was still installed so i removed that lets see if that helps.
<yofel> veluxes: a) it didn't build everyhting successfully b) make install requires sudo (and the understanding that your compiz will be prefered over the system one until you remove it)
<veluxes> do i get to use compiz if i install kde-full with kubuntu 10.10?
<yofel> using checkinstall would be better
<yofel> veluxes: nope, that's unrelated
<rtdos> how do i use checkinstall ?
<Guest6612> if my registry gets too big I get a stack overflow when i use wine.  is there some setting i can change to fix that?
<veluxes> ok i did the make install..ill restart and see if it works
<yofel> veluxes: logging out is enough
<veluxes> oh ok
<Guest6612> sorry  wrong channel
<yofel> bedsack: well, not necessarily, you could try to run it in a shell after modifying the stacksize with ulimit -s
<yofel> not sure if that's the issue though
<yofel> #winehq might give you a better suggestion though
<veluxes_> ok i think it did it,...but do i need to disable desktop effects for it?
<bedsack> thanks yofel.  I meant to be on the winehq channel :)
<veluxes_> or virtual desktop? still cant get the cube
<yofel> no idea, the desktop effects menu is meant for kwin, not compiz, use ccsm for compiz
<veluxes_> ok i didnt aktivate compiz...now i did and its still not working...
<jetscreamer> i installed the nvidia-nonfree but xorg doesn't seem to be using it
<jetscreamer> what am i missing
<yofel> jetscreamer: please use jockey-kde
<jetscreamer> ?
<jetscreamer> k...
<yofel> jetscreamer: there is no nvidia-nonfree package, please use jockey-kde to install the nvidia driver
<yofel> and please don't use the .run from the nvidia site
<jetscreamer> it was in sources
<yofel> ?
<jetscreamer> yeh
<bazhang> !find nvidia-nonfree
<ubottu> Package/file nvidia-nonfree does not exist in maverick
<jetscreamer> well that wasn't the exact name
<jetscreamer> one sec
<yofel> jetscreamer: if you mean nvidia-current, jockey will install that
<jetscreamer> ah yes that
<jetscreamer> so jockey will do something else as well i take it :)
<yofel> yep, tell X to use it ;)
<yofel> (you could run nvidia-xconfig too, but that will put a lot of junk into your xorg.conf)
<yofel> jockey does a cleaner job
<jetscreamer> yeh seen that
<jetscreamer> messy
<veluxes> konsole
<jetscreamer> how do you arrange the icons on the desktop, like by name or whatever
<zeroadrenaline> on wich gui?
<zeroadrenaline> I assume that you are talking about kde 4.5
<jetscreamer> kde4
<jetscreamer> .5 i guess
<jetscreamer> whatever's the latest
<zeroadrenaline> ok, if you do right clik on plasma desktop
<jetscreamer> yeah i have...
<zeroadrenaline> go to Preferences
<jetscreamer> no preferences menu item
<zeroadrenaline> ..... no way!
<jetscreamer> closest is desktop settings... add widgets, panel...
<jetscreamer> run command
<jetscreamer> lock screen, leave
<jetscreamer> activities
<jetscreamer> that's it
<jetscreamer> and nothing in desktop settings does that :(
<zeroadrenaline> just type "Alt + s"
<zeroadrenaline> sorry, "Alt+d" (go to desktop) and "Alt+s" (go to settings)
<zeroadrenaline> are you there?
<zeroadrenaline> the, you must go to activity
<jetscreamer> wallpaper activity and mouse actions
<jetscreamer> k
<James147_> jetscreamer: what activity type are you using?
<zeroadrenaline> if you use Desktop, (default if I'm not wrong, you can manage the widgets)
<jetscreamer> yeah it says desktop
<zeroadrenaline> but if you selet folder view (I have my desktop in spanish, I don't know the correct option in english, but must say somthing about folder)
<jetscreamer> but there's nothing under it but name: uinmamed
<jetscreamer> ahh ok i saw that
<James147_> jetscreamer: then you are trying to sort the icons in the folder view on the desktop? or just icons on the desktop?
<zeroadrenaline> the forlder view is most like "windows desktop"
<jetscreamer> yeah there we go type folder view
<jetscreamer> thanks a lot
<jetscreamer> icons on the desktop
<zeroadrenaline> if you change to this, you will see all your icons like on windows desktop, and them you can sort by name, size, type, whatever
<James147_> ^^ you can also sort the ones in the folder view in much the same way
<James147_> (widget taht is)
<zeroadrenaline> jetscreamer: anything else?
<jetscreamer> the command is there, but the icons aren't moving
<jetscreamer> i placed them manually, but they should get arranged anyway shouldn't they?
<zeroadrenaline> may be they are stocked on place. There is an option right there where you go to sort it, that allows you to leavit on grid, or bocked in his place.
<mrroth> how come I do sudo chown users:mrotth raid/  chown: invalid user: `users:mrotth' <---- I get that error
<James147_> mrroth: its USER:GROUP
<zeroadrenaline> user:group
<mrroth> so the user is mrotth:group
<mrroth> what would be the group
<jetscreamer> dang beatme
<mrroth> thanks zeroadrenaline
<mrroth> I will try
<zeroadrenaline> ok
<James147_> mrroth: normally the same as your user
<James147_> mrroth: unless you want it in a different group for some reason
<zeroadrenaline> mrroth: you welcome
<mrroth>  sudo chown mrotth:mrotth raid/
<mrroth> chown: invalid user: `mrotth:mrotth'
<mrroth> ahh it worked
<mrroth> hmm typo
<zeroadrenaline> ok, stop trying commands as a blind guy. If you don't stop, you'll broke something.
<zeroadrenaline> Just read the output of this commands and think about it
<zeroadrenaline> sudo cat /etc/passwd
<James147_> ^^ yeah, its useful to read the manpages before you try new commands :)
<zeroadrenaline> sudo cat /etc/group
<zeroadrenaline> this two commands gives you all the info you need about what users and groups are in your system.
<jetscreamer> ` '
<James147_> (also run: "groups" to see which groups you are in)
<mrroth> ahh I see
<mrroth> I got it
<James147_> ^^ but most of the time your files should belong to the group named after you (so mrroth:mrroth)
<zeroadrenaline> ok, well, if there isn't a group called mrroth you can't do "sudo chown mrroth:mrroth /path" because (as you probably suppose) there isn't any group called mrroth
<James147_> unless, ofcourse, you have a reason not to :) such as to let others see/use/edit the files
<mrroth> yea wha tI am trying to do is this, create in the root directory a mount point for my raid1 (software mirror of two 500 gig sata disk, for data)
<zeroadrenaline> so, just check well what user and group must pass to the command, and then I'm jure that you will not fail again.
<zeroadrenaline> mrroth: ok just a coment, never mount on /root anything, there is /mnt path created to allow you to mount your fs's right there.
<James147_> ^^ or in /media :)
<zeroadrenaline> or, if you don't like /mnt, use /media, but never use /root
<James147_> (though thats mostly for removable
<zeroadrenaline> James147_: are you reading my mind? jejejejeje
<James147_> :D
<mrroth> OH and why is that zeroadrenaline
<mrroth> I will do so, but hmm
<zeroadrenaline> when you mount some fs, let's suppose thata you have a device caller /dev/sda2 and you are trying to moun it into /root
<James147_> mrroth: you can mount things where ever you like... but unless you have a reson for doing so its best to keep it in /mnt or /media
<zeroadrenaline> well, you probable do something like this: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /root
<James147_> ^^ /root is roots home folder... you shouldnt really put things in there that arent needed
<mrroth> oh
<jetscreamer> sort works for a directory i created in /home/user/Desktop, but not the icons i dragged from the start menu
<zeroadrenaline> ok, you mount it on /root
<mrroth> i can screw shit up
<jetscreamer> says root owns em might be that
<mrroth> but I can still do /mnt/raid
<zeroadrenaline> but all the content of /root folder previous to mount now is unaccesible to you, because you "push" it down with your fs
<James147_> mrroth: what i advise is you create a folder in /mnt or /media  (called "raid" or what ever you want) and mount it there
<mrroth> k good idea James147_ thanks James147_ and zegenie
<mrroth> zeroadrenaline...
<zeroadrenaline> when you performe umount /root you wil recover all the original content,
<mrroth> oh that sucks
<zeroadrenaline> but /root (as some say) is the home folder of the root user
<James147_> mrroth: ^^ also there is little need to chown in this case... what you should do it keep the folder owned as root and apply a mask to the mount options to let others access it (though root needs to mount it)
<zeroadrenaline> if you mount some fs there, you are puting your /dev/sda2 over all the home info of root user, and definitly this is not a god idea.
<mrroth> James147_ how would I do that
<mrroth> so I created a folder in /mnt/raid
<mrroth> I then want to mount my raid 1 mirro on it
<mrroth> and still allow mrroth to use it
<James147_> mrroth: set the options uid=   and gid=   to the appropite amsks is i remembeer right
<zeroadrenaline> there is a file in /etc/fstab thata allows you to set the mounting point of every fs and whe your pc boot, all the fs declared on /etc/fstab will be mounted automatically
<James147_> mrroth: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount  << tells you everything you need to know about the mount command
<mrroth> thanks James147_ let me read
<zeroadrenaline> if you search at google automatic mount with /etc/fstab you will find a lot of info about it.
<zeroadrenaline> just remember that the fstab manage the grants in reverse of chmod
<zeroadrenaline> in chmod 777 is rwxrwxrwx
<mrroth> oh
<zeroadrenaline> but in fstab 777 is ---------
<mrroth> oh
<zeroadrenaline> so, if you whant to give 755 grants to a fs
<zeroadrenaline> you will need to set something like this
<jetscreamer> yeah ok the ones i right clicked and hit 'add to desktop' can't be automatically arranged, but copy to works
<zeroadrenaline> "/device /mount/point fs-type options"
<zeroadrenaline> without "
<zeroadrenaline> in our example
<mrroth> hmm
<James147_> mrroth: this might be of intrest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<zeroadrenaline> /dev/sda2 /mnt/raid ext3 rw,auto,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=002,gmask=002 0 0
<mrroth> ahh cool
<zeroadrenaline> uid=1000 is the thefault for the first user of the system
<zeroadrenaline> gis=100 is the default of "users" group
<mrroth> oh I see
<jetscreamer> d
<jetscreamer> gid
<zeroadrenaline> (uid=USER_ID, gid=GROUP_ID,umask=USER_MASK,gmask=GROUP_MASK where mask is the grants of them in the fs)
<zeroadrenaline> as I allways say, first of all, and take this like your MANTRA as sysadmin:
<zeroadrenaline> BACKUP ALL YOUR FILES BEFORE EDIT IT!!!
<mrroth> ahh HMM that a good mantra
<zeroadrenaline> so: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bkp.YYYYMMDD
<rtdos> what do i need to install to add a irc server and a newserver to my installation (that will be run from my local network) ?>
<mrroth> apt-cache search IRCD
<zeroadrenaline> after that and ONLY AFTER THAT, you are allowed to do rm, vim, destroy, kill, and all that commands that we love to use to destroy our system and get entire night without sleep.
<James147_> zeroadrenaline: mrroth: ^^ or better yet: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bkp-`date +%f`     << will auto append the date :)
<James147_> ^^ %F even
<rtdos> mrroth, is it the same for nntp?
<mrroth> not sure
<mrroth> never used nntpd
<zeroadrenaline> James147_: you are a hacker jejejejejejeje!
<zeroadrenaline> are there someone that are testing firefox 4?.
<worraps>  
 * jetscreamer sticks a fork in it
<jetscreamer> they should be happy
<jetscreamer> dual boot system for somebody
<yofel> zeroadrenaline: yes
<zeroadrenaline> .............
<zeroadrenaline> yofel, are you testing ff4?
<zeroadrenaline> yofel: are you testing ff4?
<yofel> considering I'm using 4.0~b10~hg20110114r60482+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 - yes ;)
<yofel> (that's the 4.0 daily build version)
<mrroth> for software raid 1 mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdb1 fdisk says Disk /dev/sdc: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes and Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes is this my first step
<mrroth> or do I have to create the partions first
<yofel> I haven't set up a raid in ages, but I'm pretty sure you need the raid first and the partitions after that
<daggett_> Test only (large post previoulsy typed seems to have been lost)
<daggett_> Test only again as 'daggett' and not 'daggett_'
<mrroth> yofel k
<yofel> daggett_: test succeeded
<daggett_> Thanx yofel. I am very new 2 this. Actually, I tried, using a drop down menu to the left of the input field to change to 'daggett' without the trailing underscore ('_'), but seem to have failed, not that that is very important.
<sinthetek> hey, can anyone tell me how exactly to add extra privileges to a new users account?
<yofel> daggett_: you can type '/nick daggett' here, that should change the name
<sinthetek> i installed kubuntu for someone but created an extra account so that i could set some stuff up but now she doesn't seem to have certain options available
<sinthetek> (ie package managers aren't showing up etc)
<sinthetek> how can i can modify her account so that system config and package management show up the same as the first user who logged in?
<yofel> sinthetek: you probably need to add that user to the admin group, not sure how adding users works
<mrroth> hmm
<valorie> adding someone to sudoers group: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139243
<valorie> !sudoers
<daggett_> Kubuntu KDE 4 seems impressively powerful, but maybe at a cost to familiarity by users such as myself. Previously I had used KDE (3, I think) on a Debian Linux desktop. I had found KDE preferable to the Gnome desktop (maybe because I did not know more about Gnome).  One task I don't know how to perform, for example, which i was able to perform on KDE 3 was to move progrma icons on the KDE task bar (located on my desktop at
<daggett_> the bottom).  Can anyone tell me how to move an icon or point me to docs which show me how?
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<valorie> daggett_: it is a bit difficult to get used to the plasma desktop, I agree
<valorie> however, now that I'm used to it, I really like it
<valorie> make friends with that cashew
<ussher_> normally when i want to see what the contents of a file are from the command line i do $ nano /path/to/the/file.txt  is there any way to just print the file to the command line without using an editor?
<geekosopher> :s/difficult/different :)
<moetunes> ussher_:  do   cat /path/to/file
<ussher_> moetunes: perfect
<moetunes> woot
<ussher_> is there a |more to stop it going all in one go?
<ussher_> |grep something?
<moetunes> ussher_:  I use   less /path/to/file   q to exit it
<moetunes> up/doen arrows to scroll
<ussher_> i just tried |less and that seams to work too. :)
<ussher_> moetunes++
<daggett_> Thanks, valorie.  I expect I will find I like it a lot more when I am used to it.  I am afraid that I don't grasp what you mena by 'cashew' if that was meant for me.
<valorie> to the right top and right bottom of your screen you'll see a little shape
<valorie> pretty much like a cashew nut
<valorie> that opens up the menu to add widgets, various desktops and activities, etc.
<valorie> you are getting into KDE 4 at a good time
<yofel> as of KDE 4.6 you'll be able to drag and drop launchers to the panel again, until then you'll have to use the panel settings
<valorie> bugs are mostly gone, it's stable, and getting sorta fun
 * valorie hasn't really figured out activities yet
<yofel> they were flaky in the past, but with 4.6 my experiments haven't crashed once yet
<yofel> I'm too used to NOT use activities though ^^
<mrroth> hmm
<daggett_> Yes, spotted the 'cashew'. It causes a horizontal grey bar, which is the full length of my screen, to pop up above my task bar. (It disappears no sooner than I go back to Quassel). How do I use it to, for example, to remove a space bar or move a program  icon on the task bar?
<yofel> daggett_: you click on 'add widgets' wich will open another bar, and add an 'application launcher' to the panel
<daggett_> Thanks, yofel. I now have second application launcher located on the far right of my task bar. I already had one on the the far left. Not sure what to do with it now. It would stilll be nice to manage icons on the task bar itself, as well as within an application launcher. (BTW, I think a 'help' icon located on the horizontal grey bar would be helpful to me.)
<yofel> hm, I got the wrong one then :S
<yofel> ok, I have no idea how to do this anymore in kde << 4.6 :S
<yofel> daggett_: which release are you using?
<mrroth> hi
<daggett_>   Does this from /var/cache/apt/archive tell you wht version I am running :kubuntu-desktop_1.205_i386.deb ?  (Thanx 4 letting me know, yofel.  I should be able to manage 4 now without that capability.  I am sure I will find the answer eventually.)
<mrroth> I can't seem to figure out software raid in linux
<insmod> is there a fix to bug #606377 in lm-sensors my install of 10.10 runs the laptop really hot!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 606377 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606377
<yofel> daggett_: maverick (and you can use lsb_release -a to find that out or just tell me the kde version from the help->about kde menu next time ;) )
<yofel> daggett_: feel a bit adventurous? you could try kde 4.6 rc2 - you can just drag and drop launchers to the panel there. You might get a crash here and there though (I only get one on logout though)
<veovis_muaddib> Okay, assume I'm really BAD at networking, but pretty good with linux.  I have a kubuntu machine with eth0 hooked up to my router and internet, and eth1 hooked up to my original xbox.  I want to be able to ftp into the xbox, but I don't care if it gets internet or not.  Is there a guide on how to do this?
<veovis_muaddib> Or a term I should google?
<yofel> daggett_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.6-rc-2
<daggett_> The output from "lsb_release -a": is: No LSB modules are available, nl, Distributor ID: Ubuntu. nl, Description:    Ubuntu 10.10, nl, Release:        10.10, nl, Codename:       maverick
<daggett_> Thanks, for the link, yofel. It looks to me like installation of RC 4.6 will be a little more involved than the way I installed Kubuntu (I just used "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop".  Is there a simple way to install RC 4.6?)  Just maybe someone with my lack of experience with Ubuntu/Kubuntu would be better advised to go on tweaking the Kubuntu 10.10 I have now.
<yofel> daggett_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> but you can stick to 4.5 too, I works fine.
<daggett_> Thanx, yofel. I think I will set up a copy of (Kubuntu(?)) 4.5 on a different partition and try  out "sudo add-apt- ...", but not in the next 5 minutes. (How does one copy an existing installation of [K]Ubuntu onto a differnt partition? I have a 64GB SSD, which could be a good place to experiment) BTW, is there an easy way to change my Display Manager to GDM from KDM? I may need to revert to Gnome, if I can't get KDE to work
<daggett_>  as Ineed to or if KDE proves unstable . (My screen once went completely blank after I pressed the wrong icon or typed in the wrong command and I had to restart my computer. Hopefully that won't happen again.). However, when I select Gnome through KDM (and not GDM) I get a completely empty (although pretty) and unresponsive screen. I am hopeful that GDM will allow me to select either a workable version of the KDE desktop or
<daggett_> of the Gnome desktop.
<FloodBotK2> daggett_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daggett_> Apologies, FloodBotK2.  I might test it if that is OK 2 see what happens.
<yofel> daggett_: you can just login to gnome from KDM too, just select the other session
<yofel> (click on the blue arrow in kdm)
<daggett_> But as I said, I got an empty and unresponsive Gnome desktop.  It may be that all the Gnome desktop settings have somehow been lost on my Gnome desktop. I would like to see if selecting Gnome from GDM makes a difference.
<yofel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm will ask you if you want to use gdm or kdm
<geekosopher> once 4.6 is released, will it be available int kubuntu-ppa/ppa repo?
<yofel> probably in kubuntu-ppa/backports - /ppa is for stable updates, meaning 4.5.X
<geekosopher> yofel: i meant when 4.6 will be the current stable
<geekosopher> does that mean 4.6 will never land in /ppa even after its final release?
<yofel> yeah, that's why I said backports, /ppa is for the same version that maverick came from, meaning 4.5
<yofel> s/from/with/
<yofel> and what's so bad about using backports?
<geekosopher> nothing, just my laziness to add one more repo :)
<yofel> ^^
<geekosopher> yofel: thanks for clarifying the difference between /ppa and /backports, I was under different impression
<mrroth> what is this Warning: Not all of the space available to /dev/sdb appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all of the space (an extra 1 blocks) or continue with the current setting?
<daggett_> FloodBotK2, as an experiment, I tried out paste.ubuntu.com at http://paste.ubuntu.com/554627/ . It seems that carriage returns are needed to prevent the lines from being excessively long.
<valorie> haha, daggett_
<valorie> FloodBotK2 is a bot, and rather silly
<kenneth> hello
<kenneth> please can you help me to use my cam
<geekosopher> kenneth: tell us the exact problem you are facing, and if someone here knows how to solve it, they will most probably reply :)
<kenneth> i want to chat on yahoo messenger with my web cam please help me
<geekosopher> kenneth: how are you trying to chat on yahoo messenger? using kopete?
<moses_> does the 10.10 iso give off errors when you first boot it up?
<daggett_> To repeat a question, which was buried within the flood up above:  How does one copy an existing installation of [K]Ubuntu onto a differnt partition?
<kenneth> yes
<naftilos76> hi, i have an ip camera which saves thousands of 640x480 jpg pics on the disk. I usually erase them every max 24 hrs. That period is enough for the camera to save as much as 20 k pics. When i try to preview them i need something that can handle that amount of pics in a decent period of time. I used Gwenview in the mode where i could see the screen filled up with thumnnails. That mode, as i remember, loaded as much as 500-1000 new pics per
<naftilos76> sec. Suddenly now that is changed down to 50-100 and that is a real pain in the neck when loading 10 k pics! Any suggestions on how to timely preview those pics?
<kenneth> yes with kopete
<naftilos76> Is there an other app that can show sizeable thumbnails while loading them fast?
<kenneth> please how can i find ip for site when useing the terminal
<an1> whois
<Kulitorum> I can't connect to my kubuntu machine from windows, not shared files, and not shared printers. Printers is most important right now, wife wants to print something. I think it may be firewall related, but I can't find any firewall config tool, what should I look for?
<valorie> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<valorie> does that help at all, Kulitorum?
<valorie> i don't know anything about them
<Kulitorum> back. reading.
<moetunes> there's a link about printer sharing
<moetunes> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Kulitorum> yeap, reading :)
<Kulitorum> installing Guarddog
<Kulitorum> Hmmm
<Kulitorum> I can ping the kubuntu machine, but typing its ip in windows finder gets me a error message......
<Kulitorum> ....waiting for timeout....
<Kulitorum> "windows cannot find \\192.168.1.101\ check the spelling.......
<Kulitorum> michael@server:/etc/init.d$ ps -ef | grep smb
<Kulitorum> root      1035     1  0 02:51 ?        00:00:00 smbd -F
<Kulitorum> root      1111  1035  0 02:51 ?        00:00:00 smbd -F
<Kulitorum> michael   7231  6246  0 12:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto smb
<FloodBotK2> Kulitorum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kulitorum> that's not right, is it?
<valorie> floodbot, hush
<valorie> however, if you have more than that small paste, please use a pastebin
<valorie> lol
<jophish> Hi all!
<jophish> When trying to suspend my laptop, I am getting this error in dmesg "PM: Device usb3 failed to suspend async: error -2"
<jophish> I can suspend the laptop fine using ubuntu, it's just not working with kubuntu
<Kulitorum> Hmmm, gtg. I'll be back later for more premium support :) - thanks for now
<jophish> likewise, suspend to disk doesn't work
<jophish> I'm not entirely sure how to do about debugging this
<jophish> I have fixed the problem
<jophish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522998 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
<vanguard> I got my ATI card running now, but I cannot activate desktop effects because of some X-Config. What can I do?
<vanguard> and all fonts are really big now, in the appareance->fonts menu, there is still size 9 selected.
<vanguard> fixed the last issue, set the font dpi to 96
<vanguard> does anyone have an idea about the desktop effects?
<nowyx> salut
<nowyx> cherche copin lol
<precubcr> hy
<precubcr> need help pls
<youngray> 大家好：）
<nowyx> why?
<precubcr> please
<precubcr> i have installed mu kubuntu maverik
<precubcr> but erased my desktop folder
<precubcr> any way to recover it ?
<nowyx> ho? what os?
<precubcr> kubutnu 10.10
<nowyx> ok
<nowyx> 1s
<nowyx> download gparted
<nowyx> with apt-get install gparted on konsole ;-)
<nowyx> after you open the software and you tell me what is displayed
<precubcr> ok
<precubcr> wait
<nowyx> oki =)
<precubcr> but
<precubcr> it is not gnome
<precubcr> it is kde
<nowyx> is same
<precubcr> only
<precubcr> see the 1st hdd
<nowyx> don't worry
<precubcr> it says
<precubcr> not allocated
<FloodBotK2> precubcr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nowyx> ok my adress is killerfist@hotmail.fr
<precubcr> nowyx wrong i can see all
<precubcr> why do u need to know that ?
<BluesKaj> hi all
 * BluesKaj gets more coffee...
 * mjobin gets its first coffee
<ggeorgy> do you know any j2me emulator for ubuntu like midpx???
<ggeorgy> hi
<ggeorgy> ???????????pleasew
<ggeorgy> please
<vanguard> I do not know any, sry
<yofel> !patience | ggeorgy
<ubottu> ggeorgy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<vanguard> I got a fairly simple problem I believe: I copied the UrbanTerror files to /opt/urt/. Then I made a symlink to my ~/bin dir with ln -s ioUrbanTerror.i386 ~/bin/urt. When I am in ~/bin and type ./urt, it tells me that it cannot find it. What can I do?
<trichard> vanguard: is ioUrbanTerror.i386 executable?
<yofel> vanguard: you need to use the full path when creating the symlink
<yofel> (I think)
<vanguard> the link is lrwxlrwxlrwx and the ioUrT.i386 is executable as well
<vanguard> ls displays the symlink red
<vanguard> yeah, full path ffw :)
<vanguard> thanks a bunch!
<Super> Hello.
<ai__> Фигасе народу!!!!
<senorpedro> hi
<senorpedro> i want to map alt-f5 to maximize window. is this possible in kde?
<senorpedro> i cant find anything in the systems menu about that
<yofel> senorpedro: go to system settings - shortcuts and gestures - global shortcuts - kwin
<yofel> (depending on your kde version)
<senorpedro> thx yofel
<senorpedro> i didnt saw the dropdown. its easy to miss
<yofel> np
<veluxes> hi..what was the konsole-cmd to get my NVIDIA-driver running... junkey-kde?
<yofel> jockey-kde
<veluxes> aah thx
<vanguard> does anyone have an idea why I cannot enable the compiz effects although I got my ATI driver running?
<v3nd3tta``> someone knows why i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, can run programs trough java (konsole cmd) but can't play minecraft in browser? D=
<v3nd3tta``> browser = FF 3.6 or so
<vanguard> maybe you do not have it enabled in the browser?
<yofel> vanguard: is icedtea6-plugin installed?
<vanguard> let me check
<vanguard> icedtea-6-jre-cacao is installed on my machine
<yofel> vanguard: then install the plugin
<Goliath> omg help
<Goliath> what is folder .mailcup for?
<Peace-> Goliath: ??
<Peace-> what's your problem exactly
<Goliath> i deleted this
<yofel> Goliath: the .mailcup folder in your home folder?
<Goliath> yes
<yofel> hm, that was the user configuration folder for some application - nothing important to the system at least
<Goliath> yofel: do you know which app?
<yofel> nope
<Peace-> Goliath: no problem
<Goliath> its mailcap actually
<Goliath> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mailcap
<jwesleycooper> Hello everyone, I've got a minor annoyance on my hands:
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: ??
<jwesleycooper> I wanted to use the Lockward Screensaver in Kubuntu 10.04,
<Peace-> mm S: dunno man jwesleycooper what's that
<jwesleycooper> but though I installed the necessary package, it's not giving me a listing for it
<jwesleycooper> it's a screen saver provided by the package of extra opengl screen savers for xscreensaver
<Peace-> mmm
<jwesleycooper> ... but it's not showing up in kde's screen saver util
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: run this
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: kbuildsycoca4
<Peace-> refresh stuff... programs and so on...
<jwesleycooper> ok, just a sec
<jwesleycooper> I didn't need to sudo it, did I, because I got quite a bit of output ... or is that normal?
<Peace-> normal
<jwesleycooper> it's still now showing ... any other ideas?
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: with sudo xD?
<jwesleycooper> ok, lol
<jwesleycooper> I got a error message, but it's still running
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: could be a problem of package or... just try to log out and log in ... or try to reboot sometime this packagers forget to make some stuff like refresh programs when a package is sinstalled
<jwesleycooper> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-jwesleycooper" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jwesleycooper> it finished now, ok, going to try it again
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: no problem with that
<James147_> ^^ probally best not to run it as sudo... as far as I know it only does stuff to your home anyway
<Peace-> xD
<jwesleycooper> well, didn't work, time to try a log out, bye for now
<Peace-> *these
<jwesleycooper> back, the loging back in didn't solve it ... must be an issue with a config file or something
<jwesleycooper> so ... anyone know which file contains the screen saver app's listing?
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: mmm
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: what did you install
<Peace-> i will try to installl to
<Peace-> too
<jwesleycooper> just a sec, I'll get the package name
<jwesleycooper> well, the package with the screen saver in it was xscreensaver-gl-extra
<jwesleycooper> I also installed xscreensaver-data-extra
<Peace-> now i will instal
<maramanu07> list
<maramanu07> \list
<jwesleycooper> plus I already had kscreensaver-xsavers installed, so that shouldn't be the problem
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: wait xD downloading
<jwesleycooper> ok
 * Peace- installing
<Peace-> so now in  sscreensaver right?
<jwesleycooper> ah, I think I see the issue, I'm missing kscreensaver-xsavers-extra
<jwesleycooper> which would seem to correspond with the extra pack for xscreensaver
<jwesleycooper> trying that now
<jwesleycooper> hmmm, the screen saver app still isn't showing it, tried kbuildsycoca4 also
<jwesleycooper> perhaps another login, brb
<jwesleycooper> nope, still didn't work
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: mmm
<Peace-> let me see if kpackagekit ha something
<Peace-> maybe they are old package
<Peace-> i dunno
<jetscreamer> files in the ~/.kde/Autostart are what, bashscripts?
<jetscreamer> if doing it manually
<jetscreamer> not just drag/drop an icon
<Peace-> jetscreamer: you can put bash script yes
<Peace-> jetscreamer: shoudl work too
<Peace-> with a link
<Peace-> but i didn't tried
<jetscreamer> !/bin/bash at top? i forget
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jwesleycooper> rofl
<Peace-> jetscreamer: you have to do ... #!/bin/bash
<jetscreamer> ah yeah thanks
<Peace-> jetscreamer: anyways if you go on systemsettings....
<Peace-> jetscreamer: and you filter with autostart...
<Peace-> jetscreamer: you can find autostart manager....
<jetscreamer> trying to get xscreensaver-command --activate to run on login
<Peace-> jetscreamer: i think you can do it with autostart manager on systemsettings
<jwesleycooper> well, it's not really that critical or important right now, but thanks for the help anyway everyone
<Peace-> jwesleycooper: Thanks, I ended up just installing kscreensaver-xsavers which has xscreensaver-gl and kscreensaver. I can now see everything in the System Settings menu.
<jwesleycooper> I could try taking this to the forums when I have the time ... I think I already have those packages, but I'll check after the security updates finish
<jwesleycooper> yep, I've already got all of those, how odd ...
<Peace-> :(
<Peace-> i dunno man
<jwesleycooper> it's ok, I'll just make a post on the forums, and let this one go for now; it's not like I seriously need it right away :)
<jwesleycooper> bye everyone
<jetscreamer> i needed xscreensaver & , not xscreensaver-command --activate & :)
<jetscreamer> activate means 'blank screen now' not 'turn on'
<jetscreamer>  :/
<jetscreamer> now how do i make the fonts in the application menu bold or larger
<James147_> jetscreamer: system settings > application appearence > fonts
<jetscreamer> thx
<jetscreamer> i mean the 'start' button... the big K
<James147_> jetscreamer: mmm, i would think it should use those fonts ^^ though it will probally use general for the font in the menu
<James147_> ^^ although i am not sure
<James147_> yes, it does :)
<jetscreamer> yeah, menu
<jetscreamer> cool, thanks
<jetscreamer> ahh, the entire world should be in bold font :)
<jetscreamer> <--blind
<jetscreamer> how about 'where do you set things like mouse double-click speed'
 * jetscreamer looks around in system settings
<James147_> Input devices ^^ or keyboard & mouse (depending on which version you are on :)  )
<jetscreamer> kubuntu 10.10 maverick
<James147_> ^^ Then it should be in input devices
<jetscreamer> yes thankee
<HarleyDave> hiya folks, any wine users in here?  i got a problem resizing a window.
<James147_> !ask | HarleyDave
<ubottu> HarleyDave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jetscreamer> so increasing the double click interval will make the time you have to do the second click greater... right? :)
<HarleyDave> here's the issue if anyone has any ideas, love to hear them.  i'm using y!epic (yahoo chat client) under wine, but the program starts full screen and cant be resized smaller.
<jetscreamer> yeah ok that's good
<HarleyDave> you can see the resize arrows, but it wont grab and resize.
<James147_> jetscreamer: I would think so :) best way to find out is to try it
<HarleyDave> gee gimme a chance to get the question typed in before ya lecture me with policy, k?
<James147_> HarleyDave: ^^ lots of people just say what you said then say nothing till someone prompts them, its normaly the quickest way to get a response :)
<HarleyDave> i understand.  thanks for the input.
<HarleyDave> is there a wine channel here?  i am using a very unfamiliar irc client and havent seen the channel list command yet.  lol
<James147_> ^^ normally best to start with the question if you want to avoid that :) ... but anyway... #winehq is the wine channel
<HarleyDave> k, thanks
<jetscreamer> okie one more thing: when i have a start menu item highlighted and right click then hit 'add to desktop', the icons that are created have that vertical bar when you highlight them, the bar has a size box, refres, tool setting icon, then an X lower down.... the problem is, while the bar usually goes away, sometimes it doesn't.. atm i have two of the bars showing up, and the mouse is nowhere near either of them. i have double click to acti
<jetscreamer> vate items on the desktop enabled, not single click
<jetscreamer> s/refres/resize/
<jetscreamer> err no
<jetscreamer> s/refres/refresh/
<James147_> jetscreamer: weird :S
<jetscreamer> when i run the mouse over em again, they go away
 * James147_ notes that locking the screen will cause them not to show at all... or at least should :)
<James147_> jetscreamer: ^^ other then that the only thing I could suggest is to try a enw user and see if they suffer from the same problem, if they dont then its probally a problem with a config file
<jetscreamer> this is a brand new installation
<jetscreamer> and it's not for me so this is an issue i can leave alone
<jetscreamer> i got everything else good afaict
<jetscreamer> i'm gonna see if it still does it on single click first
<jetscreamer> was wonderin
<jetscreamer> dang, where was that
<theKamcat> is there anyone here can give me advice about kubuntu?
<James147_> !ask | theKamcat
<ubottu> theKamcat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jetscreamer> oh yeah konq
<theKamcat> i have a kubuntu system that seems to want to destroy my hd can you help me save it?
<James147_> theKamcat: thats seem sto want to? so it hasent done so already? and what are you doing that makes it want to do that?
<theKamcat> i'm getting system crashes that maybe are corrupting my file system
<theKamcat> reinstall gives a very temporary relief
<James147_> theKamcat: can you explain whats wrong in more detail?
<theKamcat> i don't know if i have a failing hd
<theKamcat> ok - i installed meerkat on a 2tb disk with an ext3 filing system throughout
<theKamcat> applications like firefox cause system freezes
<theKamcat> i have to do hard restarts
<James147_> theKamcat: how much ram do you ahve?
<theKamcat> this behaviour is persistent even after completely wiping the disk & reinstalling
<theKamcat> 4gb
<theKamcat> i have an 8gb swap approx
<theKamcat> its causing me to tear out hair
<jetscreamer> !info meerkat
<ubottu> Package meerkat does not exist in maverick
<theKamcat> i've not enough expertise to find cause but i've been using kubuntu for some time
<theKamcat> lol
<James147_> ^^ well taht should be mroe then enough :) ... first thing I would do is boot into a live cd and and run a e2fsck check on the drive with the -c option (will tell it to look for bad blocks)
<theKamcat> yup done that a number of times
<James147_> theKamcat: ^^ then I would do a memtest to see if the ram is ok (should be an option on the live cd)
<theKamcat> also ran seagate tools
<theKamcat> did find one bad sector and got an error code
<theKamcat> but it reported it as fixed & ok
<Tabun_> every time I log on to my ubuntu box with kde I have to type in my passoword to the vallet, how to fix that?
<theKamcat> the last fsck.ext3 i did reported corruption in my /home & my / files
<James147_> Tabun_: store your network keys in an unencrypted file (and option in the "configure networks" button in the network widget)
<James147_> theKamcat: did you do the fsck from a live cd?
<theKamcat> after 'fixing' the errors i reached a point where the disk would no longer mount
<theKamcat> yup - also tried it from a thumb drive
<Tabun_> Thanks James147!
<theKamcat> the drives were unmounted
<James147_> theKamcat: do you ahve a spare drive you can install it on? ^^ its likly the drive is dieing
<jetscreamer> use jfs or ext4 maybe... i know jfs is solid
<jetscreamer> no idea about ext4
<James147_> jetscreamer: ext3 is solid as well
<jetscreamer> i've had my issues, minor as they may have been
<theKamcat> in a way that what i want to hear james but its a new drive & the seagate tests show no errors now
<jetscreamer> once i had a thing like what he had with the fsck
<jetscreamer> never any problems with jfs at all
<theKamcat> i avoided ext4 it seemed slightly unstable on both my machines
<jetscreamer> i'm trying it in this new install
<jetscreamer> it's for somebody else :)
<precubcr> please
<James147_> theKamcat: new drives can die :) although normally thats due to a manufacturing problem
<theKamcat> could it be the size of the hd?
<precubcr> how do i install nvidia drivers on maverick ?
<jetscreamer> once sec i just learned how
<James147_> precubcr: run "jockey-kde" (labled "hardware drivers" in the mebnu)
<precubcr> James147 no that installs the driver from kubuntu i need to install the one from nvidia
<precubcr> it is a .run file
<jetscreamer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<James147_> precubcr: ^^ its not recomended you do that, they dont tend to work as well
<yofel> precubcr: why do you think you need that?
<precubcr> beacause i use pyrit ;))
<jetscreamer> basically it's apt-get install nvidia-current* nvidia-settings && nvidia-xconfig && nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf and take out everyting but the nvidia driver section
<jetscreamer> and run that additional drivers thing
<precubcr> aha
<yofel> nah, using the .run is more complicated
<jetscreamer> actually i tried the .run too... didn't work for me
<yofel> since it breaks the package management way of handling the driver
<precubcr> someone told me it is done by ctrl+alt+f1, starting console mode
<theKamcat> are there any problems with kubuntu & larger hard drives - i mean like 2TB?
<precubcr> and run the package there
<jetscreamer> and i've done a lot of .run installs
<yofel> precubcr: ok, sec
<jetscreamer> theKamcat: nah shouldn't be
<James147_> theKamcat: there shouldnt be ^^
<jetscreamer> lol
<theKamcat> the machine seemed ok until i put that drive in it
<jetscreamer> does your bios support it?
<James147_> theKamcat: then its likly a falty drive
<theKamcat> must be the drive then?
<jetscreamer> not that linux uses the bios
<yofel> precubcr: you need to switch to tty (the key combi) - sudo service kdm stop to get X out of the way, then install the driver, blacklist the nouveau driver, and then don't forget to reinstall the driver on a kernel update
<theKamcat> ok - thanks - i'll get onto the supplier tomorrow - i think i'm in warranty
<James147_> yofel: ^^ sudo stop kdm   is quicker to type :)
<precubcr> yofel. ... a litle bit complicated no ?
<James147_> precubcr: its going to be if you want to install them
<yofel> precubcr: that's what you need to do, leave something a way and X won't start
<precubcr> yes .. happend :((
<yofel> ah, possibly you have to run nvidia-xconfig after installing the driver
<precubcr> today its the 6th time i install kubuntu ..
<yofel> not sure if the .run does that automatically
<precubcr> yofel the driver configures that for me ..:P
<yofel> ok
<precubcr> yes it does ;)
<theKamcat> yup the hd reports fine in bios
<precubcr> but plese
<precubcr> can i send u a photo ?
<precubcr> somhow ?
<precubcr> to see my error scren ?
<yofel> !imagebin
<FloodBotK2> precubcr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<theKamcat> thanks for the support guys :)
<theKamcat> its just finished reinstalling but i know already - it will fall over again soon
<theKamcat> i've never had an experience as bad as this before - well since i walked away from windows :p
<James147_> theKamcat: I still think its a hardware fault ^^
<precubcr> hahahaah why dont u part the 2 tb ?
<theKamcat> i'll ask the supplier to change it - they have been pretty good in the past
<theKamcat> i just wasn't sure what was happening
<theKamcat> i think you are right james
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i am trying to listen to A2DP audio on Kubuntu 10.10 with KDE 4.5.5 but no luck. I am using a Motorola S805 headset. I have searched in the internet but there was no wikis or anything tha could clearly indicate steps to be taken in order to make a bluetooth A2DP audio transfer possible. I have pulse installed off course! Can anyone help?
<theKamcat> luckily it is 'her' computer so i can still get online - until she takes mine that is :p
<mandla> Hey guys! any good UML diagram tools available? Apart fro DIA?
<mandla> Hello??? UML tools? Apart from Dia draw.
<James147_> mandla: unbrello
<James147_> umbrello even
<mandla> James147_: Iv been trying to use it, some of the diagram components aint available, like DFD components
<James147_> ^^ I wouldnt know, havent use it much, I avoid UML programs as much as I can, havent found a single one that works well
<mandla> James147_: is there any linux version of Visual Paradigm (VP)?
<James147_> I dont know ^^ probaly, its baised on eclipse is it not?
<mandla> James147_: YAh
<harleen> hello
<bdizzle> hey, does anyone know if Amarok has a volume equilizer in it?
<harleen> can someone tell me how i can learn programming in linux?
<harleen> ubuntu?
<harleen> i have never programmed anything
<James147_> bdizzle: it does as far as I know
<bdizzle> where?
<James147_> under tools if i remember correctly
<James147_> harleen: first you need to pick a language to learn :)
<harleen> james: which language is most used?
<harleen> i do not know how i can learn to modify programs
<marxjohnson> harleen: depends what you want to do
<James147_> harleen: that would depend on what you want to do ^^ c/c++ are popular, but not the easiest to get into, python is a nice language, easy to pick up and becomming very popular
<marxjohnson> are you looking at creating desktop applications, kernel hacking, device drivers, web applications...
<James147_> harleen: ^^ java is another common one, though i dont like it much
<harleen> i want learn to hack..yes
<James147_> but like marxjohnson said, which is best depends on what you want to do
<James147_> harleen: ^^ define "hack"?
<marxjohnson> step back a bit, give us an example of something you'd like to program
<marxjohnson> then we can probably recommend the language(s) you should look at
<harleen> i want to make applications for my iphone
<marxjohnson> then you'll need to learn Objective C
<harleen> i want to be able to jailbreak my iphone
<James147_> harleen: dont need to knonw how to program to jailbreak it as far as I know ^^ though there are (or should be) lots of guids on how to do that
<James147_> but yes, objective C is what the iphone uses
<marxjohnson> iPhone programming and Ubuntu programming are going to be substantially different - the iPhone is not Linux-based
<harleen> (retval_t)forward:(SEL)sel args:(arglist_t)args; // with GCC
<harleen> what does this means?
<James147_> harleen: no clue, where did you find it?
<Tm_T> this isn't really programming channel
<harleen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objective-C
<harleen> is there a channel for programming?
<Tm_T> ##c
<Tm_T> and multiple others, I'm sure
<marxjohnson> harleen: If you've not done any programming before, looking at source code examples wont help you much - you might want to buy a book, or find a beginners' tutorial
<harleen> okay thanks
<precubcr> hy
<rork> hi precubcr
<precubcr> is there any way to start kubuntu 10.10 with num pad active ?
<moetunes> precubcr:  I install numlockx and add it to autostarted apps
<James147_> precubcr: system settings > input devices > keyboard > "NumLock on KDE startup"
<moetunes> or that ^
<precubcr> jeje ok
<precubcr> thx
<precubcr> :X:X
<mandla> Any free PHP code generators?
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> im using kubuntu with kde, but my mic dont work, is it normal?
<shallwe> mic works only in pulse or in alsa too? ty :D
<James147_> shallwe: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure the capture devices arent muted
<shallwe> James147_: aa ok i will try now ty :D
<xxx> kubuntu rules
<shallwe> you right :D its down all volume :(
<shallwe> i can change there? in terminal
<shallwe> cuz the mic dont show in panel
<James147_> shallwe: yes, alsamixer will change the volums
<shallwe> got :D
<shallwe> wok s with TAb o.O
<shallwe> just i need think a little :D
<James147_> shallwe: up/down to turn the volume up/down, left/right to select a chanel, and m to [un]mute
<shallwe> ty :D lets test
<shallwe> James147_: ty man :D works fine
<mercan> selam
<jperl> hi, seit einem update auf 10.10 kann ich mein kubuntu nicht mehr booten (kernel panic - not synching vfs: unable to mount root fs ...)
<jperl> versuche jetzt zwar in einer chroot umgebung linux-image erneut zu installieren, aber leider schlägt das fehl. siehe http://paste.ubuntu.com/554892/
<Tm_T> !de | jperl
<ubottu> jperl: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jperl> sorry guys, I thought I was in the german channel, however the problem remains the same. I cannot boot since a update to 10.10 (kernel panic - not synching vfs: unable to mount root fs ...)
<yofel> jperl: you probably didn't set the chroot up corretly
<yofel> jperl: use method 3 from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD for the chroot setup
<jperl> I am trying to fix that with a livecd with chroot but somehow grub doesn't find even /
<yofel> you didn't bind mount /dev it seem
<yofel> *seems
<yofel> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<James147> jperl: ^^ dont need to chroot, just mount it on the live cd and run "sudo install-grub --root-directory=/path/to/mount /dev/sdXY"
<jperl> hm ok that might be, I will retry
<yofel> James147: I only referenced that for the chroot, he has broken kernels
<yofel> jperl: did you try to select an older kernel image on boot from the grub menu?
<jperl> yofel: yes unfortunately none of them work. only the latest gives me the kernel panic
<jperl> I will retry with method 3 setting up chroot
<jperl> looks like I missed something
<d0uglas> Hi folks. Any of you know of a Linux laptop operation like System76 but instead of Gnome they do Kubuntu too/instead?
 * James147 notes that Kubuntu is an OS, and Gnome is a desktop envrioments ^^ and that kubuntu uses the KDE as its desktop envrioment
<d0uglas> Right, I know, and I'd just get a ubuntu laptop and slap kde onto it but this is for someone else and I don't want to have to deal with making sure all the drivers are working, kde is able to mount her sd card etc, just out of the box KDE
<James147> d0uglas: if its designed for ubuntu then it will work with kubntu
<James147> ^^ the only diffreence is the desktop interface.. the drivers are identicl
<d0uglas> just don't want to lose any custom driver or system configuration fitting this system76 company does for their laptops.. they don't just burn the latest ubuntu iso
<James147> d0uglas: you can install "kubuntu-desktop" on a ubuntu computer to effictivly ahve kubuntu..., that shouldnt mess up the system configs
<James147> ^^ but then you will have both desktop enviroments
<d0uglas> but what the hell you're right i'll just fire up kubuntu -- rather than install KDE on top of their ubuntu/gnome setup -- James, the thing never worked perfectly in KDE. For example it wouldn't mount removable storage in KDE, would stay on networks and reconnect on its own, but when you jumped back over to gnome everything worked
<d0uglas> but I think the most efficient way to do this is just to format and fire up kubuntu .. okay thanks fellas
<jperl> thanks, for the above help. seems like I did not mount the critical virtual filesystems properly. hopefully I can reboot now.
<asfyxia> hey goys , be careful with mixing up KDE and Gnome desktops ;-)
<d0uglas> exactly, or if you do that for someone, make sure they have no means of contacting you when they can't get picasa working with their camera
#kubuntu 2012-01-09
<HearsFred> Thanks qbit, I'm going to try another client
<renny_> hi
<arado> anyone awake?
<mellin> Yes
<ionut> hi all. i don't remember the password to login on channels (i've used it  a logn time ago). is there any way to get it back ?
<ioubuntu> done no problem. thanks all
<ioubuntu> good bye
<BarkingFish> arado - we're about, sort of. Do you need some help with something?
<arado> i do not need help. i just wonder about the quitness in this channel (with more than 250 people)
<arado> i´m just bored ;)
<hellslinger> qbit: I'm not sure what did the trick, but after removing gnome and unity and reinstalling upower, everything started working correctly :)
<yottabit> so i'm trying to figure out why search and launch workspace isn't showing me the notebook iterface
<yottabit> halp appreciated
 * yottabit throws a bone at everyone who entered the channel
<mosno> yottabit, howdy
<yottabit> howdy mosno
<yottabit> think you can help with my workspaces issue?
<mosno> yottabit, highly unlikely
<yottabit> hahah
<mosno> yottabit, i don't even have kubuntu installed
<yottabit> :)
<yottabit> what are you waiting for?
<mosno> yottabit, i was just wanting to see the calibre/volume of conversations in here
<yottabit> there isn't much in here
<yottabit> #ubuntu has more activity but you might not get an answer because of the volume
<mosno> yottabit, yeah. i've been playing with kde 4.6 on debian...
<mosno> yottabit, i was considering installing kubuntu in a vm to steal ideas/config
<yottabit> i used gentoo for years, but i don't know what the v/c is like on #gentoo-kde
<yottabit> most #nixos users are kde users
<mosno> yottabit, i'm more interested in debian derivatives
<yottabit> where are you putting those ideas?
<yottabit> hopefully on the interwebs
<mosno> yottabit, no, i mean i was planning on seeing how kubuntu implement something, eg. horizontal touchpad scrolling, gtk theming, then if i like the solution, porting it to my debian install
<yottabit> oh, go for it!
<mosno> yottabit, thanks for giving me permission ;)
<yottabit> heh, just encouraging you to do something before the day's up :)
<mosno> yottabit, i wish i had the time! i'm at work doing work stuff :(
<mosno> but it's nice to lurk on IRC and feel connected
<bibismcbryde> I'm kind of a linux newbie, and I've been trying for a while to install the rt2870 driver so that I can use my cisco ae1000 usb wireless adapter. I've been following the instructions here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html and am able to get up to changing the config.mk file in os/linux, but when I type "make," I get the following error:
<bibismcbryde> make -C tools make[1]: Entering directory `/home/elizabeth/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/tools' gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/elizabeth/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/tools' /home/elizabeth/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/tools/bin2h cp -f os/linux/Makefile.6 /home/elizabeth/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/Makefile make -C /lib/modul
<bibismcbryde> oops - hold on
<bibismcbryde> Has anyone else had that problem?
<bibismcbryde>  /home/elizabeth/Downloads/2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1/os/linux/../../common/cmm_mac_usb.c:52:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘usb_buffer_alloc’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<bibismcbryde> and a bunch of other stuff like that?
<bibismcbryde> It's a long error message, but that's the first thing that causes it to not make
<yottabit> ummm...
<yottabit> i'm trying to think of a channel to send you to
<bibismcbryde> I've googled this line and it's come up in three queries, one of which is in german
<yottabit> i don't think you're going to find much help here
<bibismcbryde> okay
<bibismcbryde> sorry
<yottabit> np
<yottabit> ##networking maybe
<yottabit> ##wireless
<yottabit> ##linux is another ofc
<bibismcbryde> how do I switch channels? (never used irc before - pretty embarassing as a cs major)
<yottabit> i think the questions that generally are answered in here are kde related
<yottabit> type in /join #foobar
<bibismcbryde> awesome. thanks
<yottabit> np, gl
<naught101> sometimes when my phone is playing up, and I try to unmount it (usb storage), it locks up the usb bus totally, so that I can no longer mount/unmount devices. Even my mouse no longer works if I unplug and replug
<naught101> andyone know if there's a way to reset the usb bus or something? not sure if this is something to do with KDE or linux generally
<naught101> oh, and dmesg has something like [ 1560.737009] INFO: task umount:16178 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<levi501d> is there a way to permanently ignore a directory from updatedb?
<randomatix> levi501d: $ man updatedb.conf
<levi501d> ahh roger that thanks :)
<drox> Good day in Italy is 7.50 and I can not understand why no sound is heard only by the applications or Internet sites or those with more applications in Java ... Can anyone help me out?
<jalcine> KTimeTracker doesn't work as a standalone, like it can't build its KPart.
<jalcine> And when I use it in Kontact, it always fails.
<jalcine> Fails to create a task due to some non-existent lock it wants me to remove at ~/.kde/share/apps/kabc/lock/
<jalcine> Now, it crashed when I tried to adjust the times. I think something's messed up.
<jalcine> Going to report a bug.
<jalcine> Also, how do I edit what appears in the Messaging menu?
<jalcine> It keeps showing Empathy, but I neither have it installed or use it.
<kroonrs> My skype doesn't seem to pick up my internal microphone - I can record and playback successfully using parec and pacat.  I'm running KDE on Lucid.  Skype configured to use pulseaudio for everything, no other options showing.
<kroonrs> jalcine: look for KDE menu editor
<almoxarife> does kde have an equiv of gnome-keyring?
<drox> almoxarife: hi i have a little problem, i don't listen audio when i stay in internet type youtube. I think the problem can to be flash-plugin, but i don't find solution, Could you  help me?
<almoxarife> drox: if its flash you also dont see video
<drox> i know and understand... but then what can to be?
<almoxarife> drox: use nickname, i am in a couple of places
<almoxarife> drox: no sound on youtube only? flash only? no sound? explain
<drox> in another aplication i listen audio, type amarok, or system... but in internet whit application flash i don't lisen nothing
<drox> in another aplication i listen audio, type amarok, or system... but in internet whit application flash i don't lisen nothing almoxarife
<almoxarife> drox: no sound on internet using the web browser?
<drox> i use ff, i have to try rekonq, nothing different
<drox> i use ff, i have to try rekonq, nothing different  almoxarife
<drox> yes using the web browers almoxarife
<drox> almoxarife:  no sound, if i use the amarock to listen radio no problem audio. I think a problem config plugin web browers, but i don't konw that
<almoxarife> drox: i want to make sure i understand this, can you see flash video with the web browser?
<drox> yes i see
<almoxarife> drox: but you can not hear the sound? if you can not hear, the answer is 'yes'
<drox> yes i think understand
<almoxarife> drox: flashplayer has a 'mini-volume' volume control, is that control 'muted' or all the way to the negative(left-side)??
<A_J> hey all, can someone tell me how to swicth a user.
<Peace-> A_J: wtf kmene switch user?
<Peace-> kmenu
<Tm_T> Peace-: please watch your acronym use
<A_J> kmenu Peace- ?
<A_J> new to KDE, can you tell me where is it.
<A_J> Peace-:  ?
<almoxarife> A_J: that big K on your panel?? see it?
 * A_J makes a screenshot
<almoxarife> drox: ??
<A_J> http://i.lulzimg.com/3684a46623.png
<Peace-> A_J: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/09/plasma-desktopOI7175.png
<A_J> almoxarife ^
<drox> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/09/schermata2.png where is this control? in web browers?
<Peace-> A_J: omg you are not using kde
<A_J> umm i installed it over ubuntu Peace-
<Peace-> A_J: you have xfce
<Peace-> A_J: please ask to #ubuntu
<A_J> oh damn.
<Peace-> here we support only kde
<A_J> sorry i guess
<drox> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/09/schermata2.png where is this control? in web browers? almoxarife
<drox> what you do not understand is why everything was up to Saturday night yesterday, after he has had a hand my wife does not work anymore ... if it is a configuration problem how do I fix this? I have my panel messoil phonon and hardware can be ... boh almoxarife
<Peace-> drox: kmix is running?
<Peace-> drox:  veromix installed?
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all ?
<drox> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/09/schermata2.png Peace-
<almoxarife> what is the terminal command to see all the sound hardware?
<almoxarife> aplay?
<almoxarife> anyone??? sound hardware see all in terminal???
<almoxarife> drox: open a terminal
<almoxarife> drox: open kterminal
<drox> almoxarife:  ok to do
<drox> almoxarife:  i open alsamixer -V all but it don't canale in mute...
<almoxarife> in terminal type                   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<drox> almoxarife:  i habe a widget plasma
<almoxarife> drox: did you open a terminal?
<drox> yes
<almoxarife> in terminal type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<almoxarife> type the next line
<almoxarife> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<almoxarife> drox: copy paste to terminal
<drox> why install pastebinit, i have widget!!!
<almoxarife> drox: would you please do as asked, you can uninstall after wards
<drox> ok
<almoxarife> when it is installed
<drox> i install
<almoxarife> copy paste the next line and share the link
<almoxarife> aplay -L | pastebinit
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798139/ inow understand
<almoxarife> drox: :)
<drox> almoxarife: for listen i use Creative, Intel only record...
<almoxarife> drox: you have a huge selection of choices, i cant tell you which is the correct one, your first choice from the png is 'not' the 'default', should it be the 'default' option??
<almoxarife> drox: i would suggest taking your audio back to 'HDA Intel, ALC1200 Analog' , verify you have sound from that option for all sources of 'sound', then experiment with the other options, do you understand??
<drox> ok i understand
<almoxarife> drox: could the problem be related to 'creative'??
<almoxarife> drox:another line for the terminal, copy paste next line, share link
<almoxarife> pastebinit /var/log/sys.log
<almoxarife> drox: i gave you wrong log
<drox> impossibile read /var/log/sys.log
<almoxarife> drox: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<drox> one moment
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798150/
<fatum> hi. I have Kopete, icq client and when I get messages from Trillian (Windows) from one of my contacts, I get also HTML tags with it.. any help?
<almoxarife> <drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/798150/ <-- look at line 3396
<almoxarife> fatum: those tags a copy paste or your client not able to interpret html?
<almoxarife> fatum: look at this, makes sense? http://help.trillian.im/discussions/suggestions/410-html-tags-in-icq-messages
<fatum> so, problem on his side?
<drox> ok thank you almoxarife
<Ignus_Fatum> hello
<Ignus_Fatum> Newbee  Allert
<Ignus_Fatum> Having trouble with encrypted swap
<Ignus_Fatum> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Ignus_Fatum> #
<Ignus_Fatum> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<Ignus_Fatum> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<Ignus_Fatum> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBotK2> Ignus_Fatum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ignus_Fatum> #
<Ignus_Fatum> ?
<loacks> how to display the groups some user is in of the users some group contains?
<zacarias> When I restar Kubuntu, the screen resolution always goes back to 1024x768. I have to choose the wright resolution (1440x900) each time I restart the computer. This doesn't happen if I just logout. Any idea of how to solve this?
<drox> web browers for the handling of the browers is handled only through pulse?
<GuestOgre> wow
<GuestOgre> kubuntu 11.10 is faster than Debian 6 kde
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
 * GuestOgre shocked
<GuestOgre> KDE is very fast with nouveau!
<beyondcr> love kde
<beyondcr> 12.04 is solid
<GuestOgre> well, i hated KDE in Debian 6, it is very slow.
<GuestOgre> kde 4.4.5 , very old
<BluesKaj> GuestOgre,  which nvidia card , you might get even faster response with the nvidia recommended driver in kmenu>apps>settings>additional drivers
<GuestOgre> wow, i'm updating with Additional Drivers... i can't wait :D
<BluesKaj> beyondcr,  it's not solid for everyone ..believe me
<BarkingFish> how do I find out whether we have wireless drivers inbuilt for a particular wifi card?  I have one I can put inside my machine now on PCI, but don't know if i can get (or we have) drivers for it.
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  if you know what chip it uses then it's fairlyeasy to search the package manager for the driver if that kernel source driver exists
<BarkingFish> I don't know what chip it is, BluesKaj - I know the make and model of the card though, it's a Netgear WG311 v2
<mr-rich> BarkingFish: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Netgear+WG311+linux
<BarkingFish> right, BluesKaj :)  I found the chip data on google, it's an acx111 chip
<BarkingFish> package manager doesn't show up any hits on the chip
<BarkingFish> i'll install it into my PC, and see if I can get the ID and run it through ndiswrapper for now
<zacarias> In the Kickoff menu, when I choose the "Quit" tab I never see the option to shut down or restart the computer (just "log out", "hibernate", "change user" and "lock"). How do I change that?
<BarkingFish> back in a bit
<mikecb_> what's the deal with ubuntu one in kubuntu?  Is there a qt frontend?
<lethu> mikecb_, can you be more clear please?
<mikecb_> is there a separate application for kubuntu, or are we forced to install the gtk application written for ubuntu?
<lethu> mikecb_, have you installed Kubuntu then ended up with a Gnome desktop environment?
<BluesKaj> bar yeah , it's relatively old so it might be easy to install , drivers etc should be available without having to resort to ndiswrapper
<mikecb_> no
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  yeah , if you want ubuntuone , you're stuck with gtk afaik
<mikecb_> lame
<mikecb_> thanks
<lethu> mikecb_, when you can't find the application you are looking for in QT, then it's sometimes necessary to install gtk in order to get some apps which don't exist in a Qt form
<mikecb_> lethu: indeed, was just wondering if anyone had developed one.  Thanks.
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  personally I use dropbox , there's a method for kde without needing nautilus
<lethu> mikecb_, yw
<mikecb_> BluesKaj: me too, but I'm trying to move away from it because I don't like it that much.
<mikecb_> plus, one is cheaper
<mikecb_> :)
<schnelle> zacarias: remove kickoff menu from panel and add it again and see if that helps
<BluesKaj> ok, mikecb_ if you require more space then that's differnet ...I'm not paying , anyway my ISP provides me with 25G of space with easy access fo family etc to share stuff
<mikecb_> cool
<BarkingFish> Hi again :)  Right, the card is in place, and it's being detected by lspci - I can't see anything at the moment registered as a second network interface though, so I assume we don't directly have drivers for it.
<BarkingFish> This is what my system is telling me it is: 03:05.0 Network controller [0280]: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface [104c:9066]
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  run lsmod , try to find the card , the driver name should be right beside it
<BarkingFish> it doesn't show up in lsmod
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  sudo modprobe acx ..try that
<BluesKaj> that should load the driver
<BarkingFish> fatal: Module acx not found
<hazamonzo> Does Kate usually have issues opening up a 60kiB file?
<BarkingFish> hazamonzo: no, it shouldn't anyway
<hazamonzo> kate is now eating 100% of one on my cores and frozen :(
<BarkingFish> I've had files open in there well over 16mb and it's not done anything.
<hazamonzo> Iwonder if its just the type of file.... its just a .js with json data
<BarkingFish> press CTRL+ALT+ESC, your cursor will change to a skull and crossbones, click on the kate window and that will kill it.  It sounds like it's just outright hung
<BarkingFish> try to reopen the file in kate, and if it fails again, let us know.
<hazamonzo> BarkingFish: yeah i am looking at the processes but i was reluctant to kill it as i have many files open in kate. Didn't want to lose them when i restarted kate
<hazamonzo> Guess i have no choice. 2 secs
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I managed to find the last issued software version for the card, just downloaded it and I'll try rigging it through ndiswrapper.
<hazamonzo> BarkingFish: Dang.. same thing again.. http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/09/plasma-desktopBV3736.jpg
<hazamonzo> only the one file opened in kate this time. the same json .js
<hazamonzo> Vi it is :)
<BarkingFish> hazamonzo: do you think you could put a copy of that file on dropbox for me and let me check it this end please?
<hazamonzo> BarkingFish: Sure. Can i use pastebin though?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  I was hoping you'd be able to avoid ndiswrapper , however I used it for a while and it worked ok , not the fastest for file transfers etc but fine for regulare websurfing etc
<BarkingFish> i'm running on ndiswrapper now with my old USB wifi stick :)
<BarkingFish> I'm just setting up a second interface for all my wireless stuff, so I can have one in broadcast mode and a PAN
<BarkingFish> hazamonzo: that's fine
<hazamonzo> BarkingFish: 1 min
<BarkingFish> i'll be back in a sec, BluesKaj and hazamonzo - just gonna restart and check the PCI card is up
<BarkingFish> brb
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: card is up and working, slightly odd as it's skipped an interface name, but as long as it works I'm not fussed.
<BluesKaj> ok wep ?
<BarkingFish> I now have my usb stick on wlan0 and the pci card has (for some reason) been assigned wlan2
<BarkingFish> works on wep and wpa
<BluesKaj> cool
<BarkingFish> i'm on the card now over a wpa connection
<BarkingFish> don't understand why the device identifier is different, why did it get wlan2, and can I change that?
<BluesKaj> I have a belkin usb stick rt2870 driver , that widget says it's connected in NM but only to the router , it doesn't load any webpages ..404 etc
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  uhm, why fool with success ? :)
<BarkingFish> because I'm a stickler for things being in order, BluesKaj :)
<BarkingFish> autism does that to you :)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  you may regret it if you do
<BarkingFish> i would at least want to try, if it goes feet up I can uninstall the ndiswrapper stuff and start again
<BarkingFish> it's no biggie
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  it may be leaving the option for the ethernet card use "1"
<BluesKaj> to use
<BluesKaj> Nm that is
<BarkingFish> looks like it is actually, I have eth1 on the system as a wired for my pocket PC
<BarkingFish> ok, scratch the change then, but it's gonna throw me for a bit :)
<BluesKaj> ndiswrapper :)
<BarkingFish> ndiswrapper is lovely, I just wish we had an onboard driver for some of these weird assed chips that you find :)
<BarkingFish> It would make life so much easier
<BluesKaj> well, it works and that's the good part ...kind of an old nic , consider yourself fortunate , i think :)
<BluesKaj> my belkin usb is even too old for W7 :(
<BarkingFish> yeah, anyway I don't want wifi through it, just want it to run a dhcp for my pocket PC to go wireless to my main machine
<BarkingFish> i'll set the wireless up for the pocket PC through wicd, since I know it better :)
<floown> hello
<floown> someone can indicate me how to use sed to increase the timeout in grub?
<floown> I can use nano, the tty's display is to big (the caracters)
<floown> * I can not
<ts2> floown: should be "set timeout=some_number" afaik
<floown> ts2: ? what is the command please, I don't understand…
<BluesKaj> floown,  you can in /etc/default/grub with root permissions , then sudo updte-grub after editing
<BluesKaj> update-grub
<floown> BluesKaj: sure, but I can not use nano to do that… you have forget the verb in your sentence : what should I do? Edit ?
<floown> Ok, and with the sed command ?
<BluesKaj> floown,  use alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub , look for the timeout and set it to however many secs you want
<floown> BluesKaj: I'm in tty, sorry
<floown> and can not use nano or wim
<floown> cause the caracter are to big on the screen : I'm entering the letter as a blind…
<ts2> sed -i -e 's/^GRUB_TIMEOUT=[0-9]*/GRUB_TIMEOUT=20/' /etc/default/grub
<ts2> (for example)
<floown> I try, thx
<ts2> you may also want to increase GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT, that is how long grub will wait for a key-press before skipping showing the menu
<floown> ok ts2, many thx, just a question again (I try to help my dad with the phone, in fact) : the right file to edit is/etc/default/grub and not   /boot/grub/menu.lst ? He use the Kubuntu 11.04
<floown> (the dist-upgrade had fail…)
<floown> to 11.10
<GuestOgre> dude, this version is awesome like very nice crazy, it is faster than gnome :/
<ts2> menu.lst is for the older grub, 11.04 should have grub2 I think
<floown> ts2: ok, nice, have a nice day
<BluesKaj> ts2,  yes grub2 is default on 11.04
<Combatjuan> Silly question, but how do I accept the auto-complete in KDE Alt-F2? I can hit "End (or Ctrl-E) and then Enter" but I'd prefer to have a single key combo that doesn't involve moving my hands far from home row.
<floown> ts2: I'm back to my grub problem, sorry. My father should use grub 1 in Kubuntu 11.04 and the vbeinfo command is not disponible in the grub command. Could you help us please if you have an idea about the problem, or a method to switch grub1 to grub2 befor I repair the display resolution?
<ts2> floown: to change the timeout of grub?
<floown> ts2: no, in fact I have only reboot the computer and I have ask befor my father to see the informations about the screen's display to resolve befor this problem. Sorry  ^^
<shadeslayer> Combatjuan: Not sure, but I think you could configure it in systemsettings
<Combatjuan> shadeslayer - You're right (at least kind-of).  Standard keybindings has several settings dealing with completion but none of them (save Ctrl-E Text Completion) works for me.  So I'll just stick with that.
<shadeslayer> You could just define a custom key binding
<Combatjuan> I suppose in this case "Next" and "Previous" aren't really part of it and it is "Text Completion" and not "Substring Completion" so it's probably working as intended.
<khaled> hi
<khaled> im have problem with ntfs driver
<khaled> can't device works good
<JayF> Hi all.  Linux virgin exploring Kubuntu here.  Is there a reason this room is silent?
<JayF> I'm also an IRC virgin.
<adminn> hello
<adminn> I have a question....how do I do the day to day updates in kubuntu 11.10?
<adminn> hello....anybody here?
<adminn> could anyone help me please?
<Efry> hello
<Efry> anybody?
<Efry> hello
<rork> Efry: can you open the muon software center?
<Efry> yep
<Efry> then what?
<rork> Muon software center > Settings > Updates
<Efry> is that going to update my sistem?
<rork> I'm not sure, I don't use it myself, but it says auto update, check daily and install without confirmation so that should be what you're looking for
<Efry> ok, thank you :)
<rork> Maybe someone else can confirm this but that might take some time for this channel is not very active
<Efry> yep, I kind off noticed that :)
<Efry> but I think that that is it
<Efry> I just don't get it...there are so many people on this IRC chanel....
<rork> It's the default channel in the Kubuntu KDE chat apps, I think many just keep it
<Efry> aham, ok man, you've been verry helpful
<rork> I'm afraid maybe 20 people are pretty, and they don't watch the channel all the time
<rork> Thanks, I try :)
<razl> hi, I shrinked my linux partition and created an ntfs partition on the free space but windows doesn't show it in explorer. what do I have to do to make windows recognize it?
<BluesKaj> razl,  did you format it to ntfs , if so then ask in #windows , if not format it
<razl> BluesKaj: I used GParted to create the ntfs partition, I think it formatted it (otherwise, why would the file system matter)
<BluesKaj> ok ,some partitioners just flag the partition , but don't format until literally told to do so
<BluesKaj> gparted formatted it  ...you may need to flag it as a boot partition for windows to see it , but I haven't worked with windows for many yrs , things may have changed since
<BluesKaj> razl,  you really should ask in #windows
<razl> BluesKaj: I did that at first but nobody answered since an hour
<BluesKaj> razl,  does your btfs partition show up in dolphin>places ?
<BluesKaj> ntfs
<CharlieSheen> I am using Kubuntu 11.10, on a slightly older XP machine.  I am having problems, and am currently connected via ethernet, but I need to connect wirelessly.  I have WICD on my system, but it is still not picking up and of my wireless connections.  Can anyone assist me?
<BluesKaj> which wifi nic chip , CharlieSheen ?
<CharlieSheen> i dunno, all I know is what card it is, been trying to figure that out myself, but I am extremely novice.
<CharlieSheen> How can i view that information from terminal?
<CharlieSheen> I -think- it is Agere.
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  sudo lshw -C network
<BluesKaj> or lspci and look for mobile
<CharlieSheen> Product: 82801CAM (ICH3) Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Cotnroller
<CharlieSheen> Doesn't show mobile
<BluesKaj> wlan?
<CharlieSheen> But when the machien was windows, -it was wireless- so I know it is there
<CharlieSheen> No wlan either
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  do you see anything like broadcom , atheros , belkin
<CharlieSheen> i see communication comtroller agere ststems lt winmodem (rev 02)
<CharlieSheen> Other than that or 82801CAM (ICH3) Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Cotnroller
<BluesKaj> yeah the agere sounds right for wifi nic , CharlieSheen
<CharlieSheen> Alright, so what should I do from here?  Like, what should I google for?
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  look in your package manager for agere , you'll see a driver for it , martian modem
<CharlieSheen> So apt-cache show agere?
<BluesKaj> no.open apper or muon
<CharlieSheen> imuon is not finding anything
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  that's why I prefer snaptic
<BluesKaj> synaptic
<CharlieSheen> What is synaptic?
<CharlieSheen> If it is something I can install with sudo apt-get and whatnot, and will be easier than this, I am game lol
<BluesKaj> it's a gnome based package manager , which is more precise than any other IMO
<CharlieSheen> Ah...so...what do I do, lol >.>
<CharlieSheen> Am I pretty much screwed right now?
<BluesKaj> yup , sudo apt-get install synaptic
<BluesKaj> are you on 11.10 ?
<CharlieSheen> Yes.
<CharlieSheen> Ok its doing its thing lol
<CharlieSheen> Also
<BluesKaj> also make sure you have the canonical partners repositories enabled in the package manager
<CharlieSheen> Can I PM you?
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  I prefer not to pm ...ppl can learb from what we're doing here
<BluesKaj> learn
<CharlieSheen> kk, here is a link, it is ebay, but it is the wireless card from the same line of computers.
<CharlieSheen> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-COMPAQ-Evo-N1000c-N1015c-Wireless-LAN-Card-Port-WF01-/300534803144
<CharlieSheen> Also - Give me a few moments, I was having a small issue, but its fixed now.
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  best to look in windows in the control panel >devices to find the right wifi card , not all compaqs were equipped with the card you posted
<CharlieSheen> Yeah, the machine is only kubuntu 11.10, no windows on it anymore.
<BluesKaj> did you install synaptic ?
<CharlieSheen> it is installing now, had an issue with my update heh
<CharlieSheen> ok its installed
<BluesKaj> ok look in kmenu>apps>system for it , then type agere in the searchbox
<CharlieSheen> ok found agere, martian modem driver, I marked it for installation
<BluesKaj> ok , install it to see if it's the right driver , you'll probly need to reboot , then check network manager to set it up with your router
<CharlieSheen> how do I open it as admin?  It wont let me apply without doing that
<BluesKaj> open CharlieSheen do you jave the network widget in the panel ?
<CharlieSheen> no, earlier instructions from someone else had me remove -purge network-manager
<CharlieSheen> Because they were saying 'use wicd instead'
<BluesKaj> that was probly for the ethernet card , right ?
<BluesKaj> ok do you have wicd then ?
<CharlieSheen> yes.
<CharlieSheen> but it wouldn't let me apply the driver
<CharlieSheen> because it wasnt open in admin mode?
<BluesKaj> ok launch wicd from the kmenu or run command , alt+f2
<CharlieSheen> k
<CharlieSheen> its open
<BluesKaj> I haven't used wicd in a while . which tabs and options do you have there
<BluesKaj> do you see any wifi networks listed?
<BluesKaj> in preferences
<CharlieSheen> no wireless networks found
<BluesKaj> hope nothing's changed on your router wifi settings , and are you using wep or wpa setings there ?
<CharlieSheen> wpa
<BluesKaj> CharlieSheen,  personally I'd try network manager first before wicd
<BluesKaj> wicd used to be afine wifi manager . but it hasn't ben easy to configure in the last few releases
<BluesKaj> sorry CharlieSheen , I have to go ..bbl ..I hope
<CharlieSheen> lol thanks for your help
<CharlieSheen> hopefully i can figure this thing out lol
<MaxHR> Hello, looking to get speech recognition running, mainly for word processing, but maybe also browsing, any suggestions for programs in the repos that will do this?
<afief> Anybody up to verifying a bug?
<pedro> Oh yeah
<BarkingFish> afief: sure, depends which prog the bug's in and whether i've got it
<BarkingFish> and also, which version of kubuntu you're using, and which version of kde :)
<afief> Anybody up to verifying a bug?
<BarkingFish> ...
<BarkingFish> what am I? chopped liver? :P
<afief> BarkingFish: sorry all you said arrived at the same time
<BarkingFish> lol
<BarkingFish> sorry, must have a wee bit of lag here :)
<BarkingFish> nope, must be at your end :P
<afief> well, the bug is in freeglut and supporting libraries(mainly OpenGL stuff), I'm on Kubuntu 10.10 with the KDE PPA
<afief> BarkingFish: quite possible, but I have no clue how to fix it
<BarkingFish> ah, well I can't help you then unfortunately.
<afief> :(
<BarkingFish> I'm on 11.10 with KDE 4.7.4
<BarkingFish> just give me an idea, what is the bug?
<afief> I need someone with a compiler and freeglut-dev installed
<Resistance> afief:  you can't install the compilers yourself and compile?
<afief> Resistance: I did, but I'd like someone to verify it before I start sending out bug reports
#kubuntu 2012-01-10
<leontopod> ok, installed kubuntu on my acer aspire one
<leontopod> wireless doesn't seem to be working
<leontopod> it's a netbook
<Darkwing> leontopod: I have the same netbook. What is is doing/not doing?
<leontopod> well, it finds my wireless access point (mustelafuro)
<leontopod> and I set it up
<leontopod> with my password
<leontopod> and click ok
<leontopod> and then nothing happens
<leontopod> no connectivity
<Darkwing> Yeah, I've had that issue... do you save the password/have it auto connect?
<leontopod> I was able to connect it with an ethernet cable
<leontopod> using a static ip address
<leontopod> so I do have internet connectivity right now
<leontopod> it's just I want it to be wireless
<leontopod> hmmm
<leontopod> auto connect?
<Darkwing> disable wireless and reenable it happens again.
<leontopod> how?
<Darkwing> gimme a sec
<leontopod> ok
<leontopod> it's working now
<leontopod> I had to click on "Autoconnect"
<Darkwing> Manage Connections > Connection name > Edit -- At the top
<leontopod> ok wait
<leontopod> where is "Manage Connections"?
<leontopod> Darkwing, under System settings I see "Network Settings"
<Darkwing> Sorry... the Network Management plasmoid
<leontopod> but where is Network Management Plasmoid?
<Darkwing> Bottom right.
<leontopod> nothing in bottom right
<leontopod> this is kubuntu, right?
<leontopod> latest version
<leontopod> Darkwing, bottom left has a "cashew"
<leontopod> but bottom right there is nothing at all
<leontopod> also, and more importantly, it's not letting me install Firefox
<leontopod> "The package "firefox-kde-support" has not been found among your software...
<leontopod> I don't understand, I have internet connectivity now
<leontopod> shouldn't it be doing an apt-get under the covers?
<ronnoc> leontopod: thepackahge you want is simply called kubuntu-firefox-installer
<ronnoc> it willpull in all the additional integration packages needed
<leontopod> ronnoc, how, though?
<leontopod> I am clicking on the firefox icon and it is asking me if I want to install
<leontopod> I click OK then I get that message
<ronnoc> what version of kubuntu are you on?
<leontopod> the very very latest
<leontopod> do I have to open up a terminal and do an apt-get update?
<ronnoc> the easiest way to install it would be to open Muon Package Manager and search for kubuntu-firefox-installer and install it
<ronnoc> no reason to use command line unless you wanted to
<leontopod> Kubuntu 11.10_Live
<leontopod> installed from usb flash drive
<leontopod> on my netbook
<ronnoc> yea open muon
<leontopod> how?
<leontopod> I thought I was familiar with KDE, using KDE 4 on Slackware
<leontopod> but this is totally different
<ronnoc> it's ok - click on the KDE icon on the lower left and in the search box type "muon" with no quotes
<ronnoc> or you can press <alt> + <F2> and in the drop down box at the top of the screen (KRunner) just type muon - either way is OK
<Darkwing> actually, krunner is disabled on netbook. The search bar in the middle of the screen is what shoudl be used.
<trans-stilbene> wow.  that's kind of a dud.
<ronnoc> Darkwing: Ahhh Plasma Netbook - ok my bad
<trans-stilbene> I liked krunner.
<trans-stilbene> but what is the search in the middle of the screen? is it always there?
<Darkwing> It's there (Installed) just disabled by default for freeing up hdw for netbooks.
<trans-stilbene> which one is disabled by default?  krunner?
<Darkwing> Aye.
<Darkwing> At least for the Kubuntu Netbook install
<trans-stilbene> that might be good.
<trans-stilbene> I have had quite a lot of problems with krunner crashing.
<trans-stilbene> do you know if that is fixed yet?
<Darkwing> Was there a bug filed?
<Darkwing> Also, was it krunner or, akanodi with krunner?
<trans-stilbene> I think the bug was filed.  what is akanodi?
<Darkwing> Or, nepomuk
<trans-stilbene> oh
<trans-stilbene> yeah, it could be nepomuk running amok, npi
<Darkwing> :)
<leontopod> lower left I see a cashew
<trans-stilbene> I beg your pardon?
<Darkwing> It would be at the top. It's the widget that shows your network connection. Right click then manage connections
<leontopod> ok got muon up
<leontopod> what now?
<leontopod> I used the search bar to find it
<ronnoc> search for kubuntu-firefox-installer
<ronnoc> when oyu find it, right click and select "mark for installation"
<leontopod> ronnoc it says it is installed
<leontopod> do I click on it?
<ronnoc> nah
<ronnoc> what if you search for just firefox in muon?
<leontopod> nope
<ronnoc> ok then install it from tehre
<ronnoc> *there
<leontopod> install what?
<ronnoc> firefox
<leontopod> not found in muon
<leontopod> there is firefox-local-en but that is installed
<trans-stilbene> leontopod, you need to just wget the firefox binaries.  what you have installed is most likely a non-working firefox INSTALLER.
<trans-stilbene> I had that problem once.
<leontopod> I think I will try a regular ubuntu install
<leontopod> this kubuntu is fucking with my brain
<trans-stilbene> up to you, but I think kubuntu is better.
<ronnoc> but still in muon the base firefox package should show up
<ronnoc> leontopod: I've installed Firefox from the live CD many times. It shouldn't be an issue.
<leontopod> ronnoc yeah it's weird
<leontopod> let me try installing regular ubuntu and see if I get farther
<ronnoc> leontopod: one last easy thing you could try 1st:
<ronnoc> open the program "konsole" (KDE's terminal)
<ronnoc> apt-get update
<ronnoc> apt-get install firefox
<ronnoc> should get it done
<ronnoc> if not, something's hosed somewhere
<leontopod> I miss the task bar a lot
<leontopod> that's the real reason I wanted to try kubuntu
<leontopod> but apparently it is turned off on netbooks =(
<ronnoc> leontopod: you can turn it back to the desktop look I think
<Darkwing> Yes, you can.
<ronnoc> leontopod:  You would select System Settings > Workspace Behavior > Workspace and where it says 'Netbook' you can change it to 'Desktop'
<leontopod> cool thanks ronnoc
<ronnoc> leontopod: :)
<leontopod> ok now firefox is installing
<leontopod> interesting
<leontopod> thanks for that tip
<leontopod> this is much more like the kde I am used to
<leontopod> Darkwing, I never found that plasmoid
<leontopod> how do I install it?
<leontopod> I guess I have to install it?
<ronnoc> he meant your Network Manager icon in the lower right of the tray (now that you're in Desktop mode). it's just KDE's network icon.
<leontopod> oh
<leontopod> ronnoc, ok
<leontopod> what does the network manager icon look like?
<leontopod> I am in desktop mode now
<leontopod> I see a battery icon
<leontopod> oh, found it
<leontopod> thanks
<leontopod> wow, this is nice
<leontopod> I am doing all the updates
<leontopod> there are hundreds of updates!
<leontopod> what the!
<FloodBotK2> leontopod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leontopod> !!!!
<leontopod> =)
<ronnoc> lol
<ronnoc> there's no reason to update a live cd
<leontopod> well I got a warning icon saying updates were available, ronnoc
<ronnoc> leontopod: is your thumb drive install persistent?
<leontopod> uhm, I installed from the thumb drive
<leontopod> then it told me to remove the thumb drive and press enter
<leontopod> so that's what I did
<leontopod> so the thumb drive is currently not plugged into the netbook
<leontopod> is that what you mean?
<ronnoc> yepp. you're all good.
<leontopod> ok =)
<westmi> I need a partition editor
<leontopod> I also need to find a printer driver for a Dell Color Printer 725
<leontopod> how would I search apt for something like that?
<ronnoc> leontopod: plug your printer in and go to system settings again. Then go to Printer Configuration and add new printer. Most printers will install OK that way. If not, come back and we'll see.
<leontopod> gah, this is on an ubuntu install
<leontopod> and the woman I installed it for on her notebook has the notebook over at her house
<ronnoc> westmi: in Kubuntu it's either called Partition Manager or KDE Partition Manager
<leontopod> it's one of those deals "gee, Windows Vista just doesn't work any more, we just use this computer to screw around, what can you do?"  "Oh, I'll install ubuntu!"  A few days later she says OH BY THE WAY WE NEED TO PRINT
<leontopod> *sigh*
<leontopod> why are people so stupid?
<ronnoc> leontopod: it's actually a lot easier since you're usually not chasing down drivers all over the Net
<leontopod> ok
<ronnoc> most are built into the Linux Kernel already
<leontopod> but how can I tell if a Dell Color Printer 725 is built int, ronnoc?
<leontopod> is there any list anywhere?
<leontopod> s/int/in/
<ronnoc> www.openprinting.org is a good resource if you just wanted general linux printing help
<leontopod> ok thanks
<westmi> unresolved dependencies
<westmi> libparted0
<westmi> for some reason, I can't install partition manager or gparted
<westmi> I am sooo f23483ng frustrated.
<almoxarife> i am new to kde, i figured pretty much everything out on my own except one thing, 'event sounds', the level is 'stuck' at 50% and there it stays, i cant find a way to raise it or lower it, no other audio level is effected btw, i dont have any other issue with audio
<westmi> cannot install due to unresolved dependencies
<almoxarife> westmi: i bet you got a ppa causing the issue
<westmi> something about having thr right repo added or enabled
<almoxarife> westmi: do you have all the repos enabled?
<westmi> but I have no way of knowing what repository has the dependencies I need libparted0
<westmi> don't know...
<almoxarife> westmi: what version?
<westmi> kubuntu 10.04
<almoxarife> westmi: natty?
<westmi> I'm just trying to format my usb thumbdrive
<almoxarife> westmi: does you version include 'start-disk-creator'? or allow you to install it??
<westmi> and , for some reason cannot install gparted or partition manager due to unresolved dependencies
<almoxarife> westmi: you can stop repeating yourself
<westmi> k sorry
<almoxarife> westmi: does you version include 'start-disk-creator'? or allow you to install it??
<westmi> yes, it does have start up disk creator
<almoxarife> westmi: and does 'it' not allow you to format a usb?
<westmi> idk...let me see...brb
<westmi> "event sounds" is the beeps, or sounds that are associated with ...?
<almoxarife> westmi: 'events'
<westmi> like, notifications?
<almoxarife> westmi:  may i suggest you include the nick of the person you are talking to
<almoxarife> westmi: thnks
<almoxarife> westmi: yes, an event is for example my nick shows up in a line of txt, i get 'beeped'
<westmi> almoxarife, or if you have updates available,
<westmi> yeah, idk , sorry- mine doesnt even work
<almoxarife> westmi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/libparted0
<AndroidLoverInSF> how can i enable the proprietary graphics drivers in kde?
<westmi> AndroidLoverInSF, hardware drivers
<westmi> klaunch>applications>system>hardware drivers
<AndroidLoverInSF> under system-settings, hardware, i just see 'device actions', 'display and monitor', 'information sources', input devices', 'power management', 'removeable devices', 'multimedia'.  i'm on ubuntu 11.04 kde
<westmi> AndroidLoverInSF, you can pick and chose which drivers you want to use there
<westmi> AndroidLoverInSF, AFAIK, your looking in the wrong place
<AndroidLoverInSF> i cant find 'hardware drivers' under 'system'
<AndroidLoverInSF> i'm going intou ubuntu software center and search there
<AndroidLoverInSF> but i dont know what kind of card i have
<AndroidLoverInSF> do i need to enable some other 'other software' under the update manager
<leontopod> ok I am updating and it has been stuck at "running dpkg" at 52% for an hour now
<leontopod> is it stuck?
<leontopod> wow
<leontopod> I had to remove the battery to reboot my netbook
<leontopod> I guess kubuntu is now in an undefined state
<Kimlaroux> I think you can still recover it
<leontopod> well I was able to reboot
<leontopod> and it booted clean as far as I can tell
<Kimlaroux> and it booted?
<leontopod> but I don't know what state it's in
<leontopod> it's a "down machine", as they say in the industry
<leontopod> until it is checked out
<Kimlaroux> you were updating from what to what?
<leontopod> I installed kubuntu on my netbook using a thumb drive
<leontopod> that all worked fine
<leontopod> it didn't look like kde at first, not the kde that I am used to
<leontopod> but I was able to get help with that
<leontopod> and now it looks like the kde I am familiar with
<leontopod> except, there was a yellow icon screaming at me to run updates
<leontopod> so I clicked on it
<leontopod> and it started doing hundreds of updates
<Kimlaroux> outch
<leontopod> then it started "running dpkg"
<leontopod> and got stuck at 52%
<leontopod> so what did I do wrong?
<leontopod> I have no idea
<Kimlaroux> when you go to your package tool and refresh the updates, does it list any?
<leontopod> where is the package tool?
<leontopod> and what btw is dpkg?
<Kimlaroux> dpkg is the tool that takes care of the packages on your system, it installs them, configure them and keeps them up to date
<leontopod> wow, it crashed
<leontopod> that can't be good
<leontopod> my system is in an undefined state right now
<leontopod> I think I am going to reinstall from scratch
<leontopod> and try just plain ubuntu this time
<Kimlaroux> meh
<Kimlaroux> you could try to do "dpkg-reconfigure -all
<Kimlaroux> this will redo everything dpkg was doing when it hung
<leontopod> it's too quiet
<arinov> hi
<arinov> i have network printer on Windows coputer and i cant connect Kubuntu via samba to it
<arinov> i have samba, cups installed
<arinov> when i refresh list of computers in local network through Windows Printer via SAMBA i have computer names but no printers
<arinov> but i have another linux distro with gnome where printer is configured
<arinov> and works fine
<arinov> Kubuntu 11.04
<arinov> where can i read step-by-step instructions or how to fix it?
<hellslinger> anyone have experience configuring smb4k? When I click on a share in network neighborhood, it faisl to mount because it can't find an entry in /etc/fstab... I'm using smb4k because I don't want to use /etc/fstab
<amichai> does anyone know where the touchpad settings (from system settings panel) are stored? what configuration file they end up in?
<amichai> ah.... finally found it, unde ~/.config/synaptiks
<krise> Hi all
<krise> how can i reset KDE to default settings
<susundbe1g> remove your home directory should do it
<ts2> krise: all your users settings for KDE are stored in the ~/.kde directory, you can just remove (or rename) that directory
<susundbe1g> or even ~/.kde
<krise__> ts2 is it the folder usr/share/kde4 ?
<ts2> krise__: no, don't touch anything in /usr, just the .kde folder in your home directory
<susundbe1g> krise__: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old as ts2 said sounds wise ..
<krise__> ts2 i dont see kde folder in my home directory
<ts2> krise__: it starts with a dot "." which denotes a hidden file/directory
<krise__> sorry guys i need step by step help
<ts2> krise__: just open a terminal and run "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old"
<krise__> mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/krise/.kde'
<krise__> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<RedAshes> hey this is weird.. I'm trying to rm -r this folder, and it keeps saying "cannot remove, folder not empty"... the folder IS empty.  I have tried everything I can to delete this folder and nothing works! wtf is goin on?
<ts2> krise__: you missed the second part "~/.kde_old"
<krise__> ts2 , nothing happens
<ts2> RedAshes: there may be hidden (dot) files inside it (especially if you got it from svn/bzr), but you can force it by adding the -f option to rm
<krise__> krise@krise-HP-ProBook-4520s:~$ mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_old
<krise__> krise@krise-HP-ProBook-4520s:~$
<ts2> krise__: no error message means there was no error :)
<krise__> well thats great :)
<ts2> so you can just log out and then back in, and you should have the default settings
<krise__> so what now
<RedAshes> okay, -f is not working
<krise__> ok
<RedAshes> and there are no hidden files in it, I checked
<RedAshes> in fact... the files in the folder disappeared when I first tried rm -r, which should have removed it regardless of files
<ts2> RedAshes: what exactly do you mean by "not working"?
<RedAshes> I mean its giving me the same error
<RedAshes> "cannot remove, folder not empty"
<RedAshes> dude it should have deleted it from rm -r
<ts2> try running "ls -AR" on the directory, see what it outputs
<RedAshes> dude... it has one file in it.. .fuse
<RedAshes> I have ALREADY RMED THAT FILE 5 TIMES
<RedAshes> it's still there
<RedAshes> ok
<ts2> what directory are you removing?
<RedAshes> and besides that, rm -r is supposed to remove it REGARDLESS of files inside
<RedAshes> I have used rm -r a bunch of times on folders with hundreds of files
<RedAshes> Im trying to get rid of Kottonmouth Kings - Royal Highness
<ts2> -r just means recursive, -f tries harder without prompting
<RedAshes> uhm, I used -f
<RedAshes> it refuses to delete the directory dude
<ts2> use -r and -f together, "rm -rf ....."
<RedAshes> I did
<RedAshes> dude
<RedAshes> what part of I have done that already do you not understand
<RedAshes> it refuses to delete the directory
<RedAshes> do I need to paste it for u
<ts2> I would suggest you watch your attitude, all help here is voluntary
<RedAshes> I seriously want rid of this folder
<RedAshes> and it wont delete it
<kbroulik> is it just me or does KDE 4.8 (or is it Precise's fault? dunno anymore if it happened before the upgrade to 4.8) no longer remember a configured screen resolution at all?
<RedAshes> and I have tried everything you're suggesting already
<RedAshes> thanks for the help
<RedAshes> ed@Ashes:/media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive/My Files/Music$ rm -r -f Kotton*
<RedAshes> rm: cannot remove `Kottonmouth Kings - Royal Highness': Directory not empty
<RedAshes> red@Ashes:/media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive/My Files/Music$ l -a Kotton*
<RedAshes> ./  ../  .fuse_hidden000003dd00000009
<RedAshes> red@Ashes:/media/FreeAgent GoFlex Drive/My Files/Music$
<FloodBotK2> RedAshes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ts2> what is the output of "mount" (use the paste link above to pose)
<RedAshes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799123/
<ts2> I said the output of "mount"
<RedAshes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799124/
<RedAshes> there ya go
<RedAshes> btw I copied this folder from a windows computer that had had a pretty bad virus on it, so maybe that has something to do with it
<ts2> RedAshes: for some reason fuse doesn't want to release that directory, but try running the rm command with sudo, it should get it before fuse can re-add the file
<RedAshes> okay
<RedAshes> I already tried it with sudo, but not using -f
<RedAshes> okay didn't work
<RedAshes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/799126/
<krise_> ts2 thanks
<RedAshes> earlier when I played the songs using mpg123 it sounded like they were chipmunks
<RedAshes> then the files disappeared
<krise_> lost all my passwords do
<RedAshes> its a cursed folder
<ts2> RedAshes: ok, you should try un-mounting the device and then re-mounting it again, see if it helps
<RedAshes> i hope it isn't corrupting the rest of my data cuz I bought all those albums... will try that now
<ts2> krise_: this is why you renamed the directory rather than removing it, just copy over ~/.kde_old/share/apps/kwallet to ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet to get the KDE Wallet back
<krise_> ok thanks
<RedAshes> haha it worked
<RedAshes> thanks a lot
<ts2> no problem
<RedAshes> I wonder why that happened
<ts2> fuse can be odd, it does all kind of strange things, especially on NTFS
<RedAshes> could it have been related to me using KAlarm to set up a command to play me a song in the morning off that drive?
<ts2> I doubt it, I think it has to do with how fuse and NTFS handle deleted files
<RedAshes> okay thanks g2g to sleep bye all
<RedAshes> dang, just had 2 say one more thing.. that kinda makes me feel dumb cuz.. I probably didn't even have to delete that folder.  Well, now I know to make sure that my files are messed up before rming something.  Thanks for the help, and this OS is awesome for a free OS, it works a lot better for my purposes than any windows I ever had.  If I knew more about computer science I might not have made a mistake like that... too bad, guess I now gotta get another
<RedAshes> copy of royal highness.  Goodnight all.
<MarcoPau> hi, since last month I've been getting plasma-desktop and kde4-window-decorator segfaults at shutdown. is it a known problem on oneiric?
<krise_> Ok friend, who helps me to install themes
<krise_> i downloaded theme file from kde look but i dont know how to insytall it
<sneauxwolf> list
<beric> Hi. I installed the latest kubuntu and somehow cant see the network widget in the tray anymore. it doesn't even show the "Network management" in the tray settings
<beric> I've googled quite a lot and tried many solutions but none of them worked
<arinov> beric: check repos and try to find something by phrase "networkmanagement"
<beric> what is repos ? apt repositories ?
<arinov> yes
<optiix> Hello
<optiix> I have a AsRock ION 3D with ubuntu 11.10 installed atm. But im sick of unity and shit so I was bout to try you kubuntu
<optiix> But The install wont go thru
<optiix> just get some wierd error that I make no sense of besides it might be the CIR, so i disabled it in BIOS. but still same black screen white text scenario with no installation starting
<optiix> I took a screenshot with my phone, if that helps :| ( http://i44.tinypic.com/1sjsc6.jpg )
<optiix> Please, anybopdy has Any idies about this? Really need it installed =(
<Peace-> optiix: mm?
<optiix> Hello Peace-
<Peace-> optiix: you need to explain
<Peace-> fresh installation
<Peace-> upgrade ?
<optiix> Yes, fresh install
<Peace-> what did you do
<Peace-> live cd worked?
<optiix> I have ubuntu there now. But im trying to get rid of Ubuntu so I can install kubuntu. The install process shoulöd take care of the formatting and partining
<Peace-> this seems a system error
<Peace-> i mean it's not kde fault
<optiix> But the installw ont start. It goes to that: 1: The disc loads. 2: I see the blue screen with the kubuntu logo loading. 3: error before the install starts
<Peace-> optiix: i can't understand this si the live cd?
<Peace-> i mean the screnshot
<optiix> The screenshot is the desktop version
<optiix> 11.10
<Peace-> ...omg
<optiix> tested both x64 and i386
<Peace-> you have installed kubuntu
<Peace-> or that is the live cd
<Peace-> ?
<optiix> no. I try to install it
<optiix> but the install wont start.
<Peace-> so it's the freaking live cd that can't boot
<optiix> I just get that screen
<Peace-> ok download the alternate cd
<optiix> testaed in both internal discdrive and asus BD-rom external
<optiix> okey
<optiix> so u dont think it is some IRQ in bios (if that is even possible to set IRQ in bios :|)
<Peace-> optiix: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/11.10/kubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Peace-> optiix: i don't knwo
<optiix> Can u say...
<optiix> What the difference is between the desktop and alternate?
<optiix> why do u thgink it should work I mean?
<Peace-> alternate supports more hardware and it's  is a text installation
<Peace-> textual
<Peace-> btw your screenshot is not clear
<Peace-> i have to go now
<optiix> okey
<optiix> Thanksyou very much Peace-
<optiix> Peace-, the install is starting now. Im greatful for your help! :D
<Peace-> optiix: nice
<optiix> :)
 * Peace- uses always the alternate version
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<GirlyGirl> Hi can someone help me set up contact to sync with Google Calendar
<GirlyGirl> I want to set Google Calendar with Kontact (KDE-pim) I am using KDE 4.8 RC2 (Build 4.7.97)
<Peace-> GirlyGirl: you need to set up akonadi
<Peace-> there are tuttorinal on google
<GirlyGirl> Peace-: I know but following this http://jpwhiting.blogspot.com/2011/04/kontact-with-google-calendar.html I get an error message at the last step from kio about protocoal error
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lonewolf_> hello
<Guest77940> I have never used knetwork for file sharing.Does anyone use it?
<Guest7357> hello
<alonewolf> do i need to install samba when i have knetwork installed?
<BarkingFish> only if you need to share with windows, alonewolf :)
<alonewolf> ok thanks thought so
<alonewolf> for using knetwork,  do i need ftp or ssh?
<alonewolf> reading on them both. trying to learn to get sharing up and runniing.any help would be good.
<alonewolf> running
<BluesKaj> alonewolf,  ssh is great , and another alternative is NFS , this tutorial is easy to follo rw and works well , if you wish to share from a central server on your LAN ,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<alonewolf> good will go and look thanks
<CharlieSheen> Hi, guys.
<CharlieSheen> I have a huge question, that kind've reverts to my question yesterday.  I have a link here, you can see it is safe, it lists the drivers for my system's network card and stuff.  How...do I get the drivers? http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=97135&prodSeriesId=96306&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#11395
<ts2> CharlieSheen: usually you don't download them from the vendor, because they are under the belief that Windows is the only OS in the universe. most of the time though, Ubuntu ships the drivers you need anyway
<CharlieSheen> TS2 - How do i find them, though?
<ts2> try out the live cd, if everything works then they are built-in
<CharlieSheen> Well, ya see, my friend got rid of his windows xp partition, and now only have kubuntu 11.10
<CharlieSheen> So he cant go check his software like that, and has no option as far as a live cd goes
<ts2> if they have Kubuntu installed, and everything works, then he doesn't need any drivers
<CharlieSheen> ts2 - Wireless won't connect or even show wireless connections available lol
<Guest7357> can someone please help on how to get network manager for lucid
<EvilResistance> Guest7357:  apt-get install network-manager-kde ?:
<flintwingel>  /msg NickServ identify hello12
<Unit193> flintwingel: May want to change your password nwo
<optiix> hm
<optiix> more problems
<optiix> the font size in "window" is like 50px
<optiix> dont find where to change it
<optiix> no sound. Ubuntu 11.10 finds 4 HDMI. But Kubuntu only finds HDMI 1 and HDMI 4. Any clues?
<mushroomblue> yup. freenode and Tor work.
<mushroomblue> anyone in here have any experience getting kontact/kmail working with tor-based mail servers?
<mushroomblue> they seem to error out immediately, saying the address doesn't exist.
<mushroomblue> wtf. quassel is using 100% of my cpu.
<optiix> hep
<optiix> has to try debian also then
<optiix> :|
<julian38> hi boys and girls
<TheAncientGoat> woah
<TheAncientGoat> opening an xml file, with wine installed (which makes it open xml files by default) causes one heck of a bug
<TheAncientGoat> opens thousands of instances of wine
<almoxarife> lesson learned, when migrating from ubuntu to plasma-desktop do wipe 'pulseaudio' , i cna finally control the hardware with phonon
<lordjj> almoxarife why hello.
<almoxarife> listen i gave up on ubuntu for a few reasons, mainly i got tired of not be able to configure my desktop to my liking, so i went plasma-desktop
<BarkingFish> guys - There used to be a program for specifically producing translations and stuff from .po files - can anyone here remember what the heck it was called please? :)
<almoxarife> lordjj: i have not gone back
<almoxarife> lordjj: smooth desktop with all the bling
<lordjj> BarkingFish poedit
<BarkingFish> aha
<almoxarife> and shaved 300k off of ram
<BarkingFish> !info poedit oneiric
<ubottu> poedit (source: poedit): gettext catalog editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6.1-5.1 (oneiric), package size 773 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<BarkingFish> brilliant, thanks lordjj :)
<almoxarife> lordjj: thats all i have to say :)
<almoxarife> lordjj: oh, yeah forgot, and its a stable desktop! without the need for 100 ppa just to have icons
<lordjj> almoxarife well I'm planning on going Arch in a few weeks, so I am interested in what DEs are available. Regarding KDE, it seems from some screenshots I've seen that fonts aren't well anti-aliased. Correct me if I'm wrong.
<lordjj> That was my main issue with e17 also.
<almoxarife> lordjj: i run plasma-oxygen, i dont see it, but i dont have alot of screen to scrutinize
<lordjj> what's plasma-oxygen? A wm / composting manager for KDE?
<almoxarife> lordjj: how will arch improve things?
<almoxarife> lordjj: the composting is xrender or opengl ?
<lordjj> almoxarife it won't, just saying that I do plan on testing with a bunch of DEs.
<almoxarife> lordjj: oxygen is a theme
<lordjj> Ok :P
<almoxarife> lordjj: i had a dark mettalic ubuntu, i kept the same sort of look, i prefer dark menus
<jamil_1> how can I assign keyboard shortcuts to special symbols like → ← etc
<BluesKaj> been searching for a linux version of ldif to csv converter , but can't seem to find one for linux ...any ideas ?
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: doesnt libreoffice do it?
<lordjj> almoxarife yeah I like dark with hints of orange/ red ...
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  no idea , never tried
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  I'll check
<almoxarife> lordjj: the hinting in kubuntu is blueish
<almoxarife> lordjj: i kept the default
<almoxarife> lordjj: what i noticed most was the shaving of 300k ram and still had the 'compiz' effect
<lordjj> 300k? What do you mean
<lordjj> This is my current desktop http://api.ning.com/files/P2cx4T-wM0FuPtX3KAlRhXMVz-F25punDGdsRuG7Gltl0g2JpptBGoyOsA7f3IlRHYhyONyq3YKZcyfYJ*Zvj3ddF4L8Rn5e/Screenshot2.png
<nubb3_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<almoxarife> lordjj: how many desktops?
<lordjj> what do you mean?
<almoxarife> lordjj: how many screens do you keep apps running in?
<lordjj> workspaces? just one. Never needed more really.
<almoxarife> lordjj: i run 6, used to run 9, 9 is a bit much
<lordjj> I just alt+tab
<almoxarife> lordjj: i got used to it, keeps stuff in order for me
<almoxarife> lordjj: what does alt-tab do?
<lordjj> almoxarife using compiz, i set it to do this: http://api.ning.com/files/Fqq8zUJqSC-q9XAvVXeNZY4w3*XyLU3zhyzTA0ZGp4B4L2uVW2GFG3bq0caFEQ*C1P3qMY7tl6QbuPTaCtfjxSKwHS2axLlU/alttab.png
<almoxarife> lordjj: http://imagebin.org/192923 , shows the content of the 6 desktops
<lordjj> is that a video editor? Or a converter?
<almoxarife> lordjj: where/.?
<lordjj> bottom middle
<almoxarife> lordjj: mplayer-kde's
<lordjj> Oh :P.  I fiddled about with Kdenlive once
<lordjj> It's not bad. Except that I there didn't seem to be any smooth fade in/out effects and such.
<almoxarife> lordjj: plasma-desktop has all that bling, cube-fade-explosions-etc
<lordjj> I'll use this screenshot as an example http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/screenshots/general-desktop.png
<lordjj> It just looks like something's wrong with the fonts
<lordjj> They're not smooth
<almoxarife> lordjj: i got hooked on multiple desktops-workspaces, i prefer to keep that is associate in its own space
<almoxarife> lordjj: i dont think the pic you put up is plasma-desktop, looks like the old kde?
<lordjj> almoxarife I don't know, what's this page: http://kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/
<almoxarife> lordjj: i dont know what to say, the icons are not what i thought the virgin desktop i started with looks like, the icon theme i use i believe is the out of the box install
<lordjj> This says it's 4.3 i think: http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/images/kde430-desktop.png
<lordjj> Can u screencaps one of your workspaces in full res?
<almoxarife> lordjj: bu then i really never used kde before this, so i am not an expert
<lordjj> I just wanna see what the fonts look like
<almoxarife> with apps in it?
<almoxarife> http://imagebin.org/192928 <-- lord
<almoxarife> lordjj: i use some gnome apps just because i got used to them
<lordjj> almoxarife thanks. Something about the font just kinda bugs me.
<almoxarife> lordjj: text font//////?
<lordjj> yeah
<lordjj> Looks not anti-aliased
<Zyleb> hi?
<almoxarife> lordjj: i dont know that i have check for anti-alias
<Zyleb> please could someone indicateme which utility could I use on kubuntu to setup multiple OS boot preferences???
<almoxarife> lordjj: it was not set
<almoxarife> it is now
<lordjj> Zyleb something like grub-customizer?
<almoxarife> Zyleb: grub accounts for found OS's, and will show them
<lordjj> almoxarife you set anti-aliasing? Can I see now? (Might be called sub-pixel rendering)
<Aerodinamic> lordjj I'm Zyleb, having some problems with the irc client
<lordjj> What problems?
<Aerodinamic> it freezed but it's not important
<Aerodinamic> but how i run/execute grub
<Aerodinamic> i have located a folder under boot but i dont know how to run it
<lordjj> you don't run it.
<Aerodinamic> text edit??
<lordjj> It's something that handles what boot options you have on startup
<lordjj> let me explain...
<Aerodinamic> ok xD
<lordjj> This is the grub screen http://blog.siliconforks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/ubuntu-out-of-range-grub.png Aerodinamic
<lordjj> It appears when you first turn on the pc.
<lordjj> If you have another OS installed, it will appear as an option there.
<lordjj> Aerodinamic what would you like to know?
<lordjj> almoxarife you set anti-aliasing? Can I see now? (Might be called sub-pixel rendering)
<Aerodinamic> yes, it used to appear but I still dont know why it loads automatically another OS... I have kubuntu installed, and an old messed windows xp which i would like to format but completely newbie on linux i'm lost
<almoxarife> lordjj: i dont see much diff, slight maybe, i dont have the discremenating eye anymore, perhaps because i am going blinder everyday
<lordjj> Aerodinamic if I understand correctly, you installed Windows after you already had a linux distro installed, and now it just boots directly to windows?
<lordjj> almoxarife :P
<Aerodinamic> if i could almost setup the boot order from kubuntu live cd i'll be happy
<lordjj> Aerodinamic do I understand your problem correctly?
<Aerodinamic> oooops sorry i didn't readed some lines, one sec...
<Aerodinamic> not exactly, i had an old win xp installed which was corrupt then i decided to install kubuntu, then i changed the HD to another computer because the other one almost was dead but on the new harward it runs automatically win xp without giving me the chance to chhose kubuntu
<Aerodinamic> choose
<lordjj> Aerodinamic do you have another harddrive that was already on that pc?
<Aerodinamic> yes
<lordjj> Aerodinamic ok then you need to change your hard drive boot order from the BIOS
<Aerodinamic> but its not conneceted now
<lordjj> oh...
<lordjj> what? Then where is XP from? I though you said it was corrupt.
<Aerodinamic> yes, but he tries to load
<lordjj> So is there only 1 hard drive connected now?
<almoxarife> lordjj: see any diff? http://imagebin.org/192930
<Aerodinamic> yes, one with an old winxp and with a kubunto, both installed on the old hardware where i transplanted the hd from...
<Aerodinamic> yes, one with an old winxp and with a kubuntu, both installed on the old hardware where i transplanted the hd from...
<Aerodinamic> sorry for repeating i thought the doskey could work
<lordjj> almoxarife no :P
<lordjj> Aerodinamic well, was there another hard drive from the pc you took it from?
<Aerodinamic> no, it was the unique HD on the almost dead pc
<Aerodinamic> i just want to setup the os boot order from kubuntu live cd, where i'm now, is it possible?
<lordjj> almoxarife look at the fonts here http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/24/Ubuntu_synaptic.png
<lordjj> thats what I mean by smoother
<lordjj> Aerodinamic well I can't imagine why OS boot order would change, but I guess you can update or reinstall grub.
<Aerodinamic> maybe from KDE partition administrator?
<lordjj> Aerodinamic see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lordjj> Aerodinamic if you want to delete the windows partition and see what happens you can do that from partition manager
<lordjj> But you'll probably have to reinstall or update grub
<Aerodinamic> thxs lordjj, i'm almost completely newbie on linux and pretty lost xP
<lordjj> Aerodinamic see "Reinstalling grub 2" : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Aerodinamic> ok, thxs! for now i will read a while, i have info on that hd i dont want to loose by an stupid mistake ;( thxs again!! xD
<lordjj> Aerodinamic there's a special 100mb or so LiveCD that I recommend
<Aerodinamic> Hiren's boot cd?
<lordjj> Aerodinamic it lets you fix grub related issues. You boot from the CD and there's a tool (boot-repair) that let's you fix grub with one click
<lordjj> Let me search for it
<Aerodinamic> that's perfect for me xD
<lordjj> Aerodinamic this is it:
<lordjj> http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<Aerodinamic> thxs man!!!
<lordjj> Boot Repair Disc. Boot it, run the program "boot repair"
<lordjj> and try "recommended repair"
<lordjj> Aerodinamic, more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Aerodinamic> but i have to burn the cd right?
<lordjj> Yes
<Aerodinamic> okok
<lordjj> Aerodinamic make sure to read up before you do anything :)
<lordjj> especially the last link I gave you
<Aerodinamic> yes, i'll do it xDD
<Aerodinamic> thxs again xD
<lordjj> Good luck. If it doesn't work, try reinstalling grub manually like in the 1st link I gave you.
<Aerodinamic> ok ;) a lot to read xD
<dumnut> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10, when i click on wireless icon, it doesn't show list of wireless connections available. how can i connect to wireless?
<RobertLaptop> Question anyone have problems with 11.10 and there plasma desktop crashing every few hours?
<BarkingFish> RobertLaptop: which version of KDE are you using?  If it's 4.7.3, this is a known bug.
<RobertLaptop> Let me check
<RobertLaptop> It is a stand 11.10 install
<RobertLaptop> BarkingFish, 4.7.3
<RobertLaptop> Is there a fix?
<RobertLaptop> Apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't show anything.
<BarkingFish> one second, I know it's fixed here but I'm running a beta version of kde.
<who_me> it's fixed in 4.7.4, gt it from kubuntu ppa. more info here: http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-474
<RobertLaptop> who_me, ok
<RobertLaptop> Lets see if 4.7.4 works better as 4.7.3 has really sucked.
<alonewolf> I have installed samba gui and when I click on it nothing happens.Can anyone help?
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: what version?
<alonewolf> version? I have latest kubuntu and installed latest samba then few minuts ago installed samba gui and nothing loads.
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf:   I don't see it in the packages apt-cache search samba | grep gui
<alonewolf> installed with synapt manager
<DerezzedGoat> smb4k?
<alonewolf> 2:3.5.11 it shows
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: did you try using dolphin to browse the network? I am trying to figure out what you are using...
<alonewolf> and system-config-samba 1.2.63
<alonewolf> no
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: what exactly are you trying to do?  Dolphin has worked for me..  (in the past.. )
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: I just click network, then samba shares, and I am browsing away
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: and if I want to share, I can right click on the folder, and tell it to share
<alonewolf> ok I have 3 computers.2 have kubuntu on them and one has windos xp. one of the linux comp. has a secound drive  from when i used vista. left it as is so it is ntfs ,trying to make home network.
<zacarias> How do you take snapshots or screencasts with kubuntu?
<DerezzedGoat> zacarias: screen shots,   Hit the print screen button. an excelent tool pops up that is very user friendly
<alonewolf> print screen button
<almoxarife> alonewolf: you want to network the kubuntus?
<alonewolf> yes
<DerezzedGoat> zacarias: as for screencasts...  hopefully someone else can help, I ended up googling and having to copy stuff
<zacarias> DerezzedGoat: Thanks!
<DerezzedGoat> zacarias: and convert formats...   any linux tool should work for screen casts
<almoxarife> alonewolf: pick a folder with dolphin within your home folder and right click, see properties?
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: do you want to share files from the kubuntu, or get to a folder on you xp, or both?
<alonewolf> yes i have done that first time i did was a botton to install samba i installed it.
<alonewolf> still not understanding this nwtworking.
<mushroomblue> anyone know why bash would say "/usr/bin/skype: no such file or directory" when /usr/bin/skype exists? I did an apt-get purge and reinstall, and still getting the message.
<rats__> zacarias: try this  ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/my_video.mpg for screencast - just change screen res to your screen res
<alonewolf> networking sorry.
<zacarias> I don't see any menu with "shutdown" or "restart" options. I usually make use of the CLI commands for that. Is there a GUI interface for that (like there is one for Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Ubuntu)?
<zacarias> rays_: this is a terminal command?
<zacarias> rats_ :is this a terminal command?
<almoxarife> alonewolf: networking the various machines requires you decide what folders from what machines are visible, visibility is decided by the OS using its own method
<rats__> yes
<rats__> works well for me
<alonewolf> ok i understand that
<rats__>  ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/my_video.mpg
<alonewolf> the problem is that samba is asking for password i did not set one
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: that is fun... it has always been a problem for me too now  that I thin kabout it.
<almoxarife> alonewolf: samba in what app?  o
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: try a username on the other computer
<zacarias> rats_: how do you stop it?
<DerezzedGoat> and leave the password blank  (if you made it so it does not need authentication)
<alonewolf> i tried on both i put the information for me to login to my comp nothing
<alonewolf> tried with other one to and nothing
<alonewolf> will not let me login
<almoxarife> alonewolf: this and that, speak linux and windows
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: I had to do that a few times... also trying guest.   double check the share information as almoxarife suggested
<alonewolf> thought the gui would help
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: still don't know what gui you are using...
<rats__> zac press q
<zacarias> rats_: and for saving options, etc.?
<almoxarife> alonewolf: and tag your conversation to a nick, i am getting tired of paying attention to you if i am not the recipient
<alonewolf> would the information from the change log help
<rats__> it saves in home file
<alonewolf> how do i tag?
<almoxarife> alonewolf:  tag your conversation to a nick, this is not your floor show
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: type his name almoxarife
<almoxarife> alonewolf: <-- tagged to you!
<rats__> did it work zacarias
<alonewolf> almoxarife
<DerezzedGoat> alonewolf: that is tagging it,  Typically you always include peoples names when you are talking tot hem ina   busy room
<almoxarife> alonewolf: try typing after the tag now what is what
<almoxarife> DerezzedGoat: WA????????????? me too
<kkerwin> Hi. Looking to download the qdbusviewer program. What package might that be in?
<zacarias> rats_: it did. It's not the most starighforward way of doing it, but it works. I can always configure a keyboard shortcut (for starting it it's easy, for stopping I don't know very well how). Thanks!
<kkerwin> Ah. Found it.
<kkerwin> I think ...
<mushroomblue> anyone know why bash would say "/usr/bin/skype: no such file or directory" when /usr/bin/skype exists? I did an apt-get purge and reinstall, and still getting the message.
<fatum> Hello. My Plasma desktop shell closed unexpectedly again. http://paste.kde.org/184904/ <= developer information from a crash
<kkerwin> mushroomblue: Checked file permissions? Do you have read and execute permissions on the file?
<kkerwin> mushroomblue: ls -l /usr/bin/skype to double check.
<mushroomblue> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 21362968 2011-06-08 05:26 /usr/bin/skype
<mushroomblue> seems normal.
<mushroomblue> /bin/sh and /bin/bash both saying file not found.
<mushroomblue> at this point, I'm about to just reinstall out of frustration.
<mushroomblue> had a .Private file corrupt today as well.
<kkerwin> mushroomblue: Ok. Strange question, but do a "echo $PATH".
<kkerwin> mushroomblue: Check that /usr/bin is in there...
<mushroomblue> /usr/bin is in there.
<kkerwin> mushroomblue: Thought so.
<zacarias> what button or menu do you use to restart or shtdown Kubuntu?
<mushroomblue> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<kkerwin> mushroomblue: Perhaps you have a bad hard drive, that resulted in your .Private file corrupting, as well as this issue with skype?
<mushroomblue> normally, the shutdown widget inside lancelot. all of this started after rebooting after waking up from sleep mode.
<mushroomblue> kkerwin: thinking so.
<mushroomblue> brand new netbook, though.
<kkerwin> Hrm. Maybe you can check the md5sum of the skype binary, and compare it against what's on packages.ubuntu.org.
<kkerwin> If the sums are different, then you know you have some kind of corruption.
<kkerwin> Oh, it's not an ubuntu package??
<kkerwin> I'm out of ideas.
<mushroomblue> yeah.
<streetfighter> hi every body
<mushroomblue> I re-downloaded the .deb from skype's website just to be sure.
<mushroomblue> so yeah, just gonna reinstall, then.
<mushroomblue> thanks everyone.
<streetfighter> can i get some help ?
<kkerwin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<streetfighter> I have ubuntu 10.04 and there is a problem to use the wifi device of my pc
<kkerwin> streetfighter: What's your wifi device?
<streetfighter> may device is atheros
<streetfighter> ar
<kkerwin> streetfighter: sudo modprobe ath9k.
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Did that work?
<streetfighter> unable to resolve host ..??
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Are you running that computer inside of a konsole at the moment?
<streetfighter> no
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Ok. Let's get a konsole up and running.
<streetfighter> ok
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Run "ifconfig".
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Then paste the output to paste.kde.org, and post the link here for me to see.
<streetfighter> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d4:96:2c:f9
<streetfighter>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<streetfighter>           inet6 addr: fe80::216:d4ff:fe96:2cf9/64 Scope:Link
<streetfighter>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<streetfighter>           RX packets:718883 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<streetfighter>           TX packets:502908 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBotK3> streetfighter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Make sure that you go to paste.kde.org or paste.ubuntu.com when you paste large pastes.
<streetfighter> ok
<kkerwin> Ok. Copy and paste the output to the website http://paste.ubuntu.com. The website will take you to a new page with a new URL. Paste the URL for me here to see.
#kubuntu 2012-01-11
<kkerwin> streetfighter: Doing ok?
<streetfighter> that is taking me too much time ?
<kkerwin> Well, I just wanted to make sure that you weren't confused.
<zacarias> how do you change your default login manager when you have severl desktops? I'm running Kubuntu but, when I logout, I always have GDM.
<Torch> zacarias: might be sufficient to just modify /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Torch> zacarias: haven't tried though
<zacarias> Torch: I'll try that. Tx
<Zacarias> Torch: Well, I tried that and I ended up with no DM. I just have a prompt, I made login, but no X. How do I start X?
<Torch> Zacarias: if that does not immediately work, i suggest you undo your changes.
<Torch> Zacarias: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Torch> Zacarias: it might ask if you want to set kdm as your default display manager
<Zacarias> Yes, I did it from the prompt. Now I'm trying to reboot. It will probably work.
<Torch> Zacarias: it does not for me because i don't have any other dm installed, but i dimly remember... ok.
<Zacarias> Torch: ok, I'll try that also. (I'm writing from a Mac). There it is, the GDM.
<speedyone> hey
<Zacarias> Torch: it did work! Thanks
<Torch> Zacarias: yw
<streetfighter> good day every body  and thank you kkerwin
<Programmer_> any idea why when i do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade everything on my system wants to uninstall
<ScottyK> Is kubuntu 11.10 too much to handle on an old computer with an AMD XP 1500 CPU, and 1.5GB RAM?
<lethu> ScottyK, not if you disable all the resource demanding eye-candy
<lethu> ScottyK, otherwise I would advise going with a lighter desktop environment
<lethu> like OpenBox
<lethu> or xfce
<ScottyK> Lethu - I was thinking Xubuntu as the backup, thanks for heads up!
<lethu> ScottyK, yw
<Guest9457> I'm trying to upgrade to kubunutu 11.10 from ubuntu 10.10 without doing a clean install how would I go about doing that?
<EvilResistance> Guest9457:  you'd have to do incremental upgrades...
<EvilResistance> Guest9457:  are you trying to switch from KDE to GNOME/Unity, or do you want to keep KDE?
<Guest9457> I'm already using GNOME and want to go into KDE
<EvilResistance> Guest9457:  ah.
<Guest9457> I'm going Ubuntu ===> Kubuntu
<EvilResistance> Guest9457:  i see.  you can *start* by installing kubuntu-desktop from the repos
<EvilResistance> i saw your statement and reread your older one
<Guest9457> okay
<Guest9457> how would I go about doing that?
<EvilResistance> Guest9457:  in terminal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<EvilResistance> note you'll have a TON of stuff that gets downloaded
<EvilResistance> (the gnome stuff will still exist, i know there's a method for removing it but i dont remember what it is)
<Guest9457> it will leave a bunch of kde jive in with my gnome right?
<EvilResistance> it'll add a bunch of KDE stuff to your installation
<EvilResistance> the GNOME stuff will still exist...
<EvilResistance> but it wont display well in KDE
<Guest9457> okay that's fine
<EvilResistance> after its done installing all the stuff from kubuntu-desktop, you'll need to do release upgrades twice... once to get to 11.04 Natty, and then another time to get to 11.10 Oneiric
<EvilResistance> that command is sudo do-release-upgrade
<EvilResistance> BUT BEFORE YOU RUN THAT
<EvilResistance> back up your files
<FloodBotK3> EvilResistance: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest9457> oh yeah I meant 11.10
<EvilResistance> in case the thing explodes and your system breaks.
<Guest9457> I'm already on oneiric
<EvilResistance> Guest9457:  ah.  if you're on oneiric, just install kubuntu-desktop
<EvilResistance> then you'll be fine
<Guest9457> neat thanks
<Programmer_> any idea why when i do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade everything on my system wants to uninstall
<EvilResistance> Programmer_:  are you trying to upgrade to the next version of ubuntu, or no?
<EvilResistance> (dist-upgrade is kinda wonky btw)
<Guest62415> tring to network 2 linux computers for file sharing  i do the right click on a folder go to the tab share and it has a tab to install samba it will not let me shae.thought samba was for linux to windows? how can i fix this?
<Programmer_> EvilResistance, whatever dist-upgrade does
<Programmer_> now i cant even boot the new kernel for some reason
<w30> part
<Guest62415> so, does anyone know why it wants my to install samba?
<almoxarife> <Guest62415>, so you can share folders
<arinov_> i want connect kubuntu to network printer for windows via samba
<arinov_> when i brows network it see nothing
<arinov_> printer works with ubuntu, but in kubuntu i cant find it
<arinov_> help me to fix it, what packages i have to install?
<arinov_> computer with printer available and i can download files from shared folder
<arinov_> but i cant see printers
<arinov_> and how can i set static ip, network manager does not use my custom connection
<arinov_> is there anybody? =)
<EvilResistance> this is one of the slightly slower periods, you may have to wait a couple of hours to get a decent response...
<EvilResistance> !Patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<arinov_> ok
<arinov_> help me with smb printer configuration please
<betornillo> ?
<arinov_> betornillo: i am trying to connect to windows netork printer via samba
<boehmer> hello
<boehmer> somebody can help with issues with akonadi?
<arinov_> printer configuration program cant find printer
<boehmer> when using kmail it complains akonadi doesn't work. i figured out that i might have multiple mysql's running. the report says akonadi server and nepomuk aren't registered at d-bus
<boehmer> i once used fedora and moved my /home to kubuntu
<boehmer> since then it's screwed. when writing mails kmail completely freezes after some sentences or when sending the mail
<boehmer> definitely need to fix that issue but fail on my own:( already worked through http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<arinov_> is there a commercial support of kubuntu?
<ts2> arinov_: yes, the same as for Ubuntu
<ts2> but unless you want to buy a contract from Canonical, you'll have to search it out from a third party
<arinov_> ts2: why in ubuntu my printer via samba works fine out of the box, but not in kubuntu?
<arinov_> what is wrong?
<arinov_> the same version
<arinov_> the same cups
<arinov_> the same printer, network and system
<ts2> I can't say, but it should work exactly the same as far as I can think of
<ts2> but I don't use a printer at all now, so I can't really offer any help
<arinov_> ok
<ts2> arinov_: the only thing I found was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ts2> but it looks Ubuntu (gnome) based
<arinov_> ubuntu printer configuration tool works, kubuntu's does not
<arinov_> i am trying to find out why
<Savior> hi
<Savior> can someone tell me how to install a new system language?
<saksham> hi
<saksham> hello
<bdizzle> hi, I need some help with setting the application command and work path on the icon settings
<bdizzle> I am trying to set it up so that when I click the icon, it launches konsole, then pipes two or three commands to konsole to run the program I want
<bdizzle> I also need help permanently setting a system variable path. I tried using export, but it has a case of memory loss as soon as I close the terminal window
<bdizzle> or another idea would be to somehow get terminal to acknowledge the command "root" to open CERN's ROOT so that I don't have to go into konsole, type ". /$HOME/root/bin/thisroot.sh" and then "root" each time I want to use the program
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joan__> please, does anybody know how to ged rid of gnoem and unity? I installed them because there's an app caled Sigil for editing epub files that doesn't work in kde
<joan__> *gnome
<joan__> I've searched on the Internet but haven't found anything that *really* works
<Peace-> joan__: seach this pure kde
<Peace->  joan__http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Peace->  joan__ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<joan__> ok, let's see
<HorusHorrendus> bambee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmygpo-qt/+bug/914720 <- I think (I'm not good in understanding this bug, it sounds strange) they want to have libmygpo-qt in main ... I think you packaged it for the ppa or?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914720 in libmygpo-qt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libmygpo-qt" [Undecided,New]
<HorusHorrendus> wanna get your package into main or take care of that stuff ;)
<SeanTater> When reinstalling (k)ubuntu, do you need to install/setup anything in order to detect  an existing software RAID array
<eichi> hello. I changed /etc/hostname but not /etc/hosts -> now sudo seems not to run anymore! what can I do now?
<eichi> thats why I cant change the /etc/hosts now ;D
<SeanTater> eichi: for future reference I think this is what the program "hostname" is for. ;P But the only way i can think of that you could change /etc/hosts is by booting into recovery mode and then selecting a root prompt when it boots
<SeanTater> There might be a way of getting around it though --
<SeanTater> Maybe you could open it with a graphical text editor? I think they use policykit instead so it might work, but I wouldn't swear to it
<eichi> SeanTater: which gui editor I can use, which promts for password?
<eichi> but no problem, I use recovery mode
<eichi> its just kubuntu in virtual box ;) boots in seconds
<eichi> hm, I thought ESC gives my grub promt?
<DerezzedGoat> eichi: you may need to press and hold earlier
<eichi> DerezzedGoat: okay, sounds like a reaction game ;) I will try
<eichi> hm. maybe its a problem with virtualbox, that it pipes the ESC to late to guest system :(
<SeanTater> Failing that, you could always boot the install CD and edit the file from there.
<SeanTater> You'll still need to use sudo but I don't think there's a password on the install/live cd
<caius_> hello
<caius_> can someone help me in solving a kubuntu problem?
<eichi> okay, now use a ubuntu live cd in VM - never thought that changing hostname in linux can costs my so much time ;D
<eichi> caius_: maybe?
<aprol> hi aLL
<caius_> eichi: i installesd yesterday kubuntu 11.10
<SeanTater> eichi: Usually it doesn't ;P
<eichi> caius_: thats the idea of this channel - but you have to tell your problem first - hard to help you at the moment
<SeanTater> eichi: You could probably mount the virtual disk as a volume but I don't know off hand how. It's probably tougher tha booting a live cd
<caius_> iǜe got a system message that there are updates availeble
<caius_> i wanted to install them
<SeanTater> eichi: unfortunately I have to go; bye
<caius_> but the system hang up
<eichi> SeanTater: bye
<caius_> today i wanted to install pidgin and muon said that there is another program for software install is already running
<caius_> and i have to close it first
<eichi> caius_: maybe your update process canceled at some point?
<eichi> try
<eichi> sudo apt-get --configure -a
<ts2> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ts2> ^ the first command kills anything that may be locking the dpkg database
<eichi> ts2: oh it was dkpg thought apt-get has this too ;)
<eichi> dpkg
<ts2> eichi: apt-get is just a front-end to dpkg anyway
<eichi> I know
<eichi> does not mean, that it pipes *all* comments that exists in dpkg to dpkg. know one knows...just the man page ;)
<caius_> when it`s finished  i will try again to install software
<caius_> i will let you know
<caius_> thanks guys
<caius_> it works!
<ts2> eichi: the only thing apt does that dpkg does not do is give you the ability to resolve dependencies and download packages automatically, everything else is all dpkg
<caius_> Thank you so much for help !!!
<caius_> Bye
<go8765> is this ppa good to update weechat? or i haveing problems with dependences https://launchpad.net/~number5/+archive/ppa
<ts2> go8765: PPAs vary wildly in quality, you'd need to contact the owner of it for any support
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<go8765> ts2: and what about update of Konversation? i found only 1.3 version in synaptic
<ts2> go8765: you can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas to search for PPAs, but remember that they are created by third parties
<sergey_> fdgdfg
<sergey_> mode -i
<sithlord48> anyone know how to set up the "new" subversion plugin for dolphin ?
<Guest98817> my kubuntu hangs almost every other boot, according to system log just after
<Guest98817> 11/1-2012 16:20:47	et-system	dbus[939]	[system] Activating service name='org.kubuntu.qaptworker' (using servicehelper)
<Guest98817> anoone got clues
<Guest98817> kernel log says:11/1-2012 16:14:57	EXT4-fs (sda6)	re-mounted. Opts: commit=0
<Guest98817> and then nothing
<sithlord48> disk read error? have you fscked that disk?
<Guest98817> running kubuntu 11.10+
<sithlord48> ok have you checked the disk for errors? did you just install ? was it after an update?
<Guest98817> after update
<Guest98817> I think, it has been running fine since 11.10 came out, just  a week ago or so did it start
<Guest98817> maybe I should try the fsck disk... haven't done that yet
<sithlord48> i would start with fsck.
<janik> hi @ all
<helderc> how can I use the ubuntu one service at kubuntu
<daviddoria> how do I connect to a windows share? I went to "add network folder" -> microsoft windows network drive -> name: test , server: OtherComputer, Folder: nameOfSharedFolder, but a progress bar appears for several minutes and then it breaks
<Riddell> daviddoria: can try smb://server/share  in dolphin address bar to check it works
<Riddell> helderc: not well supported currently, the daemon runs but setup of it needs gnome bits installed
<helderc> ah, ok ... thanks Riddell
<daviddoria> Riddell, nope, it just has a progress bar at the bottom that says "loading folder" indefinitely
<daviddoria> i just tried it from windows machine (\\server\share in Run) and it connected immediately
<Riddell> daviddoria: then I'm afraid I don't know more since I don't run windows.  it would need checking if it works generally or just not on your setup and if it can be done on the command line
<lordjj> Anyone knows where I can find a small ASCII Art of a coin? :P
<simonedeo> hi
<excognac> hi all. Unusual desktop behaviour, suddenly closed LibreOffice without saving and so. I think something really went wrong. Anyidea where to start?
<paja> is there around any native english speaker?  I need just about 5 min help for checking abstract of my thesis..  If there were somebody, i would very appreciate it
<BarkingFish> paja: not really kubuntu related, but I'm happy to take a look for you.
<Pici> paja: theres also ##english
<BarkingFish> that would be better for you paja, since I speak english like a native, but I'm not wholly native to the English language
<paja> BarkingFish: thanks and sorry for disturbing this channel .. next time ill use this channel
<paja> BarkingFish: Ok, maybe it is better, I may try it there :) thanks anyway!
<BarkingFish> no problem, paja :)
<almoxarife> i would rather konqueror open a new window as a tab, so that i have one instance of the browser with multiple tabs opening when, do'able?
<Hunty6> Hi! I am trying to install Kubuntu in single boot on my Asus G51J (supports it) but unfortunately the live CD and the USB Stick I have made won't load properly. I already have Kubuntu 10.04 installed in dual boot with Windows 7 and I am trying to boot 11.10 from the live CD so I can completely remove both 10.04 and Windows 7 and only run under 11.10. The loading goes pretty well, there is no error in the files (according to the live CD) but when I
<Hunty6> chose either to install or boot from live CD, all I get is a ''Broken screen'' where I only have big white & black squares along with lots of pixels. Any chance someone knows how to get it to work ? Thanks for the answer!
<aequitas_> hi
#kubuntu 2012-01-12
<verto_> hi all
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.3.86
<cmoman> any one here have issues with their machine not turning off after hitting shutdown. even shutdown -h -P now from the command line doesn't work. all the processes stop but the machine doesn't actually power down.  An ASUS F3T laptop circa 2007.
<cmoman> running Kubuntu Oneric
<lethu> cmoman, suggest looking that up in the ubuntu official forum's
<cmoman> yep, trawled lots of places, installed older kernels, played around with power management settings.
<cmoman> installed different distos, looked through loads of dmesg logs. the machine behaved fine before Oneric
<cmoman> Hunty6: have you checked your downloaded install image is all good?  The alternative CD can help here sometimes too
<lethu> cmoman, sorry can't help you here, I have no knowledge of this issue
<lethu> but, I confirm that there are similar issues in Kubuntu
<lethu> like for example if I set the laptop lid to switch off when closed while have kde's screensaver runing, it locks my computer and forces me to do a manual poweroff
<cmoman> lethu: did you mean Ubunutu?
<lethu> cmoman, nope Kubuntu
<lethu> the Kde variant
<cmoman> lethu: yes, even hibernate no longer works on my machine
<lethu> same, I just don't use suspend to ram and hibernate
<cmoman> I really like the improvements to KDE with 4.7 etc and Kontact but there aren't available on Lucid AFAIK
<lethu> too bad
<cmoman> I can live with hibernate and suspend but the not shutting down is becoming a niggle
<lethu> I understand that
<cmoman> I meant "I can live without  hibernate and suspend but the not shutting down is becoming a niggle"
<EvilResistance> is there any way to have KDE unlock the GNOME keyring on boot/login, as well as the KDE keyrings?
<almoxarife> EvilResistance: yes, add gnome-keyring to startup-apps, its a user app aint it?
<EvilResistance> dunno, i can check on that though
<Mac-azzon> Once you were in this chan 800 user
<firstlast> hello all
<what_if> hello
<firstlast> how do I replace the default 'radeon' driver in Oneiric with 'fglrx'
<what_if> open the "K" menu and type driver at the search box. Should bring up a tool called "additional drivers"
<what_if> firstlast: if you have that installed... That GUI app is the easiest and best way
<firstlast> what_if: X won't start for me, so I'm in the root console in recovery mode
<what_if> oh, I see. thats a whole different story
<firstlast> what_if: I've done 'sudo apt-get install fglrx' and it ran through its paces, but on reboot, no dice
<firstlast> what_if: yes, I have a HD Radeon 6770
<what_if> firstlast: what error is there in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file ??
<what_if> should tell you why X faild to start
<firstlast> what_if: good point, it says: Failed to load module fglrx, module does not exist
<firstlast> what_if: I thought installing it from apt-get would enable the driver and do al that hmm
<firstlast> what_if: my ultimate goal is to use this driver to power 3 monitors through Eyefinity
<what_if> firstlast: it should have worked automatically.... Something did not work out properly if the module is not found.
<firstlast> what_if: if the regular radeon driver does it as well, i can stay with that, since I never play games....do you know if the open source driver can power 3 monitors as well?
<firstlast> what_if: ok let me try again
<what_if> firstlast: reading online states that you may need to do a "   sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx*   "
<what_if> firstlast: then "  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases   "
<what_if> firstlast: then "   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  "
<firstlast> what_if: isn't that the opposite way though? replacing fglrx with the mesa driver
<firstlast> what_if: i wish to do the converse: replace the open source mesa/radeon with fglrx
<what_if> firstlast: sry about that. You should still purge the fglrx packages then reinstall them.
<firstlast> what_if: ok thanks, let me try
<what_if> I have had the problem before where a proprietary driver is installed under one kernel... then the kernel is updated.  The driver thenn only exists for the old kernel. Must purge and reinstall to the updated/newer kernel :)
<what_if> oh... and ensure "" fglrx-modaliases  "" is installed
<flexible> what_if: is there anyway to automate that process? i have to recompile my wireless drivers everytime i update the kernel and it is becoming tiresome...
<what_if> flexible: you can make apt run any program you like after running an installation. However, as far as I know there is no easy way to do what you ask. You would have to custom write a script which mimics the manual steps you take.
<flexible> what_if: so if i wrote a basic bash script (essentially cd'ing into the soure directory, make'ing then make install'ing) then i could have that executed by apt before reboot and after the kernel upgrade?
<flexible> will this compile with the correct linux release?
<what_if> flexible: you could do it with a bash script. Getting it to compile against the correct kernel... when you are not currently running that kernel is possible... but I do not know how to do it. :)
<what_if> firstlast: any luck?
<firstlast> what_if: it seems to have installed it, i was able to load the module with 'modprobe fglrx' in my root shell
<firstlast> what_if now to reboot and see if X starts
<what_if> allright. I will be here. Good luck :0
<what_if> :)
<fabijan> ddh
<fabijan> hi
<firstlast> what_if: ugh, same problem, on picking the non-recovery mode option in Grub, it showed me the welcome screen and then the monitors turned off
<firstlast> no signal
<firstlast> what_if: maybe my xorg.conf is faulty
<what_if> firstlast: whats the /var/log/Xorg.0.log error this time?
<firstlast> what_if: rebooting now
<what_if> firstlast: if you have an xorg.conf ... rename it to something else temporarily. Restarting the 'kdm' service should generate a new xorg.conf
<what_if> ... by restarting X,org...
<firstlast> what_if: same thing
<firstlast> what_if: oh ok, let me try that
<firstlast> what_if: i'll rename it and then try 'startx' eh
<firstlast> what_if: wow it's showing me the same screen on all 3 monitors, mind you, i started it as root from the root shell
<firstlast> what_if: also, this is with the radeon driver
<what_if> firstlast: awesome. At least X is working now.
<firstlast> what_if: ok should i reboot as a regular user now?
<what_if> firstlast: yeah, try a reboot. It may have been the old config file screwing things up...
<firstlast> what_if: ok
<firstlast> what_if: sweet, KDE is now up as regular user, 3 screens triplicated, but one step at a time I guess
<what_if> firstlast: awesome :)
<firstlast> what_if: uh no widgets, taskbar, K button, nothing though, just the blank background....hmm
<what_if> firstlast: thats odd....
<firstlast> what_if: Alt-tab shows me the 5 apps running in the background, but they won't show up when I select them, how odd
<firstlast> what_if: ahh i crashed plasma and all my apps showed for a sec before it restarted, wth
<what_if> firstlast: yeah... plasma is not yet perfect.
<firstlast> what_if: wow completely unusable is more like it :P
<firstlast> what_if: how do I disable plasma, I guess?
<firstlast> what_if: perhaps I should focus on getting my xinerama or whatever working first, i guess
<what_if> do not know how to disable plasma.
<firstlast> what_if: ok no worries
<what_if> you may also want to try disabling all desktop effects.
<firstlast> what_if: maybe I should use the Restricted Drivers Manager now and get fglrx
<what_if> firstlast: good call
<firstlast> what_if: or just from the command line as before
<what_if> the GUI tool is probably best.
<firstlast> what_if: since i don't have the K Menu and don't know how to launch the gui from the command line
<what_if> hmmm... yeah. What an odd problem
<what_if> commandline it is
<firstlast> what_if: ah it's 'systemsettings' in the cmd line
<joshwines> Hey all, quick question, is there anybody running Kubuntu 12.04 and finding it stable enough for a daily machine?
<cjae> is there not a control module for ufw fiewall for kde 4?
<cjae> ive read about it but only see gufw
<firstlast> what_if: actually, i was able to unify all 3 displays, so that's perfect
<firstlast> what_if: now to reboot and hope Plasma behaves nicely
 * what_if crosses fingers
<what_if> :)
<firstlast> what_if: same Plasma problem, damn
<what_if> firstlast: I have no idea on the plasma problem.
<firstlast> what_if: and also, all 3 screens are the same again, it didn't save my changes, sure hope I don't have to set the screens to be to the left and right of each other after every boot
<firstlast> what_if: launching systemsettings as root now
<firstlast> what_if: i just realized that might be a bad idea, but doing it as a reg user doesn't let it stick hmm
<what_if> firstlast: I have to change my screen setup every thime I reboot here... using the Nvidia driver. If you find an an easy fix, let me know :)
<what_if> but then again I change my setup multiple times a day depending on what I'm doing... so no big deal for me
<firstlast> what_if: well, you usually set the screens to the left and right of each other in xorg.conf, but that file doesn't even exist here
<cjae> is there not a control module for ufw fiewall for kde 4?
<what_if> firstlast: looks like you may need to run ' Xorg -configure ' to generate an xorg.conf file.
<firstlast> what_if: ah, sweet, lemme try
<what_if> firstlast: by default, the new Xorg autodetects everything fresh, and remembers nothing :/
<firstlast> what_if: serious? that sounds idiotic...
<what_if> firstlast: welll... I semi-agree. For the non-tech user this is an amazing benefit. Unplug old monitor, replace with new. Xorg auto configures.
<what_if> for multi monitor setups... like you and I... its a PITA...
<firstlast> what_if: yes, especially 3 monitors, which is a whole other level of PITA-ness
<firstlast> what_if: i take it all back, it remembered and all 3 are in a row from L-R as I'd configured
<firstlast> what_if: thank you for all your help, you've been awesome :)
<what_if> firstlast: no problem. I don't sleep as much as is "normal" so I'm glad to help. Gives me something to do, keeps me in-practice
<what_if> :)
<firstlast> what_if: haha cool, ok i'm crashing now, been a long day, night
<what_if> gnight
<uofm49426> hello just install kubuntu 11.10
<uofm49426> running on a led 22 inch tv
<thinhhoang> hi, please help. ibus is not running on GTK+ based applications such as firefox.
<thinhhoang> tried .bashrc, still no luck.
<uofm49426> even at 1360 x 768 i cant see any text
<uofm49426> how do i change text size
<thinhhoang> how do you get ibus work on Kubuntu?
<saurabh_D> h
<lokifaer> bonjour à tous
<noxis> The last update has made kde extremely unstable... again
<AaisleE> ;
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using the onboard intel gma x4500 graphics card. Google earths needs libgl.so, what is the package i need to install to get the libgl.so
<ts2> phoenix_firebrd: libgl1-mesa-glx I'd guess
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: that package is installed, but in muon, the list of installed files shows nothing
<ts2> phoenix_firebrd: same here, but "dpkg -L libgl1-mesa-glx" shows them
<ts2> guess it's a bug in muon
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: let me check that
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: i got it, thats solved the problem
<phoenix_firebrd> ts2: thank you
<ts2> no problem
<yon__> hellowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<yon__> ater  i click log-out or restart or shutdown the background turns black and a confirmation button again asks me for aproval
<yon__> it doesn't look good
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<oracleoftruth> Hi. Having a problem with CD-R. May be the disc but thought I would check. CD will not mount; getting an error saying
<oracleoftruth> The kernel driver for this filesystem type is not available.: Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<napster> How to tell this mother fucking Amarok that don't use my internet connection without asking me? He download what ever he wants x-(
<Galba> hi
<Galba> someone here who can help me with boot problems?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Briareos1> could it be that kmail 1.9.10 does not support mailto-links with parameters? e.g. from command line: kmail mailto:uiae@ex.org?subject=Test&body=Text
<Briareos1> result: 'new mail' view with only the recipient filled
<Briareos1> is there a workaround?
<penguinq> asdf
<ninecharz> muon crashes all the time.
<ninecharz> any fix?
<ninecharz> muon crashes everytime I try to start it. The windows loads but that's it. Seg fault..
<JontheEchidna> ninecharz: have you run any updates recently?
<aanti> [20:23] <aanti> hi there! http://i.imgur.com/jLRuo.png <-- where on my disc can i find those icons ?
<aanti> [20:23] <aanti> whoops, wrong channel
<aanti> i think its a kubuntu modification, but i cant find it on my disc..im after the silver amarok icon
<EvilResistance> i think that'd be a theme but idk
<EvilResistance> or in the icon sets somewhere
<aanti> well i use oxygen icons in systemsettings
<aanti> but i just cant find it, i think i browsed all folders
<aanti> i only find the regular blue icon
<ninecharz> JontheEchidna: well, I've only been on it about 5 days.
<ninecharz> but since today, it just wont start..
<ninecharz> I didnt update anything today.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, yesterday suddenly we got 20 bug reports about it :/
<JontheEchidna> so the thought it that maybe an update broke something
<ninecharz> I tried to send a report but then they wanted a login.
<ninecharz> ill create an account soon. so I can send reports in the future.
<BrokenKubuntu> so adding a .xinitrc breaks kubuntu???
<genii-around> BrokenKubuntu: Shouldn't. But it might depend upon what you put in the file, too.
<BrokenKubuntu> just one command, xmodmap .Xmodmap
<genii-around> Might want to change that to /etc/X11/Xsession & xmodmap .Xmodmap &
<BrokenKubuntu> alright, there any tricks to get it to boot? Right now I'm stuck with a blank screen and blinking cursor
<genii-around> BrokenKubuntu: Probably ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo service kdm stop. Then you can use nano to edit your xinitrc file accordingly, then issue sudo service kdm start
<genii-around> BrokenKubuntu: Apologies on lag, work is fairly busy at the moment
<BrokenKubuntu> See, that is the problem. Kubuntu is not booting now.
<genii-around> BrokenKubuntu: ctrl-alt-f7 to return to the gui screen
<BrokenKubuntu> oh hey, I think I know what the problem is, one sec
<BrokenKubuntu> yep, error was me, boot priority is set to read usb's first, forgot I had I had one plugged in
<BrokenKubuntu> <= doh
<administrator> ...
<administrator___> ...
<BrokenKubuntu> the ~/.xinitrc is working too btw ^^, thx for the help, take it easy!
<ScottyK> question about the "low-fat" settings. Should that be installed before setting up all the users, or does it matter? Thanks!
<cerash> hi!
<cerash> it's a test
<cerash> i'm alone!?
<cerash> alone in the dark!?
<cerash> i'm testing the irc... you can read me?
<ScottyK> cerash - yes
<cerash> oh, thanks
<cerash> sorry but it's the firs time i use irc
<ScottyK> cerash - no prob..
<cerash> iwas not suru it was working
<cerash> it' for developer?
<cerash> or for userrs
<ScottyK> I think it's for everyone..
<cerash> ok, thanks! i'm very happy to begin to use kde...  see you soon  ScottyK
<ScottyK> question about the "low-fat" settings. Should that be installed before setting up all the users, or does it matter? Thanks!
<Riddell> ScottyK: it does not matter, they should get added on login
<ScottyK> riddell - thanks
<mrmikehicks> I am trying to run a configure script for a program called kpicosim (a program for embedded Xilinx 8 bit pico-blaze processor)
 * genii-around smacks the floodbots
<Unit193> Heh, +r
<mrmikehicks> +r
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Hi
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Greenhorn arriving
<Haakon_der_Wikin> :)
 * genii-around slides Haakon_der_Wikin a coffee
<Haakon_der_Wikin> :D
<lethu> when is KDE 4.8 supposed to be released again please?
<mrmikehicks> please ignore my quest for KDE Headers, I have found a deb package for kpicosim. Thanks
<Haakon_der_Wikin> :)
<Torch> lethu: google for kde release schedule
<Torch> lethu: 25th iirc
<lethu> Torch, thank you
<excognac> hi all anybody uses chm2pdf of calibre?
#kubuntu 2012-01-13
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<neo69> hi
<neo69> I'm trying to undo the desktop and desktop bar to the defaults, so I'm deleting the ~/.kde. But when I restart everything is the same. What am I doing wrong?
<FA> hello
<FA> How is everyone?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> good morning
<ubuntu> i have a problem with live cd version of kubuntu 11.10
<ubuntu> libreoffice doc is able to detect my printer connected.. but it is not printing when print is clicked
<ubuntu> thanks for ur attention
<almoxarife> i have a txt file that will have a line that will always have the following txt '127xxx localhost' and i want to place the remark# sign on it, via script, can someone tell me what i would place into the script?
<almoxarife> i need to remark that one line out
<crudson> Is it possible to get alt-middleclick to bring up a window's context menu. Doesn't appear in "Window Actions", but hoping there is another way to do this.
<sb1980> is amd catalyst known to cause performance issues? i'm running kubuntu on my desktop (with ati) as well as on my laptop. laptop is much faster, though it has only half the RAM and less cpu
<mar> 11.10 kubuntu: after closing program from taskbar (right click and close) or closing multiple windows taskbar disappears and reappears after a few seconds (process crashes?). Is it known problem?
<Tm_T> mar: not that I know, use the bug report tool it gives when it crashes?
<mar> Tm_T, it doesn't pop up
<grawcho_> hey dose anyone know why libreoffice has dependecy issues in apt repository in percise (12.04) ... i had to uninstall alltogether :(
<Tm_T> grawcho_: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04
<ts2> 12.04 is in early alpha, so expect *everything* to break, at least once
<mar> Tm_T, where do I report such bug? Or even report it?
<Tm_T> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tm_T> mar: ^
<Tm_T> mar: you're saying plasma crashes, right? if yes, it's plasma-desktop
<grawcho_> ts2: yeah i kinda know that ... i just wanted to know spacificly about a bug ... will check #ubuntu+1 ... thanks
<grawcho_> Tm_T: Thanks
<helderc> the plasma-desktop crash and close every time I choose download and open a file at firefox, detail: later plasma-desktop closed it doesnt open again... So I need to reboot... anyone know how to fix this?
<Peace-> helderc: hola
<Peace-> helderc: are you there?
<helderc> hi
<Peace-> helderc: kde versioin ?
<Peace-> lsb_release -a
<helderc> kde 4.7.3
<Peace-> helderc: lsb_release -a
<helderc> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<helderc> Codename:       oneiric
<Peace-> ok
<helderc> No LSB modules are available.
<Peace-> helderc: ok
<Peace-> helderc: kdebugdialog  run that
<Peace-> helderc: btw if i was in you would upgrade to kde 4.7.4
<helderc> Peace-:  ok, kdebugdialog opened
<Peace-> helderc: tell me one thing you open firefox then you download something and it crash?
<Peace-> or you have to open the file to get the crash
<helderc> Peace-: I need to choose on firefox the option "Download and Open", and then it (plasma-desktop) crash
<Peace-> helderc: mmm you could try this...
<helderc> it crash at moment that file will be open
<Peace-> helderc: when it crash .... just PRESS alt f2
<Peace-> helderc: and run konsole
<Peace-> on konsole run : plasma-desktop
<Peace-> and say what it writes
<helderc> Peace-: I ever try to do this... but plasma doesnt come back... I need to reboot
<Peace-> helderc:mmm you can do alt-f2
<Peace-> ?
<szal> KDE 4.7.3..  standard advice: upgrade to 4.7.4 from the Kubuntu PPA (or do they have 4.7.5 in the meantime?)
<helderc> yes. I can
<helderc> actually open the konsole also...
<Peace-> helderc: so kwin is runnning it's only plasma-desktpp taht is failing
<helderc> * i mean: can open the konsole
<Peace-> helderc: ok ... but what does it say when you try to run plasma?
<helderc> it opens that window that apears when some applicantion crashes... and when its appears, its shows that plasma-desktop crashed again
<Peace-> helderc: listen to me ... i would upgrade like szal says
<szal> if it's "only" Plasma crashing a lot, that is the best you can do
<Peace-> but if you donìt want do that
 * szal wonders anyway whose idea it was to make this crash-happy 4.7.3 the default in Oneiric
<helderc> Peace-: but its safe?
<szal> define 'safe'
<Peace-> helderc: you could do thsi go here
<helderc> I mean, Why kde 4.7.4 it isnt at normal repositories?
<Peace-> helderc: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/13/plasma-desktopPr1614.png
<Peace-> helderc: and RENAME all plasma files
<Peace-> helderc: if this doesn't work ... try creating a new user or RENAMING YOUR ~/.kde
<helderc> Peace-: I do this before or after the upgrade?
<Peace-> helderc: this is to test if you don't want upgrade
<szal> helderc: because it never is; you get stuck w/ 4.7.3 for the rest of Oneiric's existence on your machine if you don't add that repo
<Peace-> helderc: if with this stuff you will keeep to get crashes
<Peace-> helderc: i would upgrade
<szal> helderc: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<helderc> Peace-: ok, I'll upgrade.
<helderc> szal: thanks
<Peace-> :=)
<szal> this update repo will be good for as long as there is KDE 4.7; one there's 4.8 and you want to use that, you'll need yet another repo
<Peace-> helderc: btw rememeber that  renaming config files coudl be neccessary
<helderc> Peace-: so, I really need to rename them?
<Peace-> helderc: the best way is try to upgrade and see
<szal> helderc: what I heard was that on upgrade to 4.7.4 a reboot is required..  unusual, but heck
<Peace-> helderc: if problems => rename
<helderc> Peace-: ok, I got it.... Thanks
<Peace-> szal: :) am on 12.04 xD
<helderc> thanks guys
<szal> Peace-: your pain :P
<Peace-> szal: i have to say , that here , works fine
<Peace-> but i have heard of kernel panic xD
<szal> Colonel Panic in da houze *gg*
<Farsaj2> Hi i need help!! Where i can find qt-recordmydesktop????
<Farsaj2> please provide deb package
<Peace-> Farsaj2: ... sudo apt-get install recorditnow
<Farsaj2> i compile and install from sources but advanced button is not working
<Peace-> Farsaj2: ... sudo apt-get install recorditnow
<Farsaj2> recorditnow  not working on my computer
<Peace->  Farsaj2 i am a screenrecorder... just use ffmpeg
<Peace-> it's light and faster than other softwares
<Peace-> i can help to write down a shell comand
<Farsaj2> i need gui
<szal> Farsaj2: use gtk-recordmydesktop, that one still exists
<Peace-> btw recordmydesktop sucks
<Peace-> i have tried all the screenrecordes on linux i guess ffmpeg is the best
<Peace-> no way
<Farsaj2> i need this shit
<szal> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<viKtor_> hi guys! i need help, when i put my cursor next to the right edge of the screen i seems to be able to go ahead with no limit, i think it's a calibration problem but no idea of how to solve it :S can you help me?
<Peace-> Farsaj2: if you change idea http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/how-to-screencast/ if not sorry but... i canìt help you
<Peace-> *can't
<Peace-> viKtor_: nice question :D but i have not solution
<Farsaj2> <Peace-> thanks
<viKtor_> Peace-: actually i'm not sure if people understand what i mean when i say this :P
<viKtor_> btw, why are you using kde instead of unity? i mean what's the reasons to do it? cause i can't decide... unity has somethings i like a lot but kde looks beautiful!
<ts2> people use what they like, it's a personal choice
<viKtor_> ts2: but there must be something that make choose that decision no?
<Peace-> viKtor_: look this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE&feature=g-upl&context=G2589d63AUAAAAAAACAA
<Peace-> viKtor_: then decide
<viKtor_> i'm in kde now, ill wive it a try
<Peace-> xD
<viKtor_> but there's some stuff i can't do the right way (it's my first time in kde)
<viKtor_> for example, i can't set kickoff to be launched just by the supr key
<Farsaj2> ffmpeg-recorder in recorditnow not working(
<viKtor_> :(
<Farsaj2> then a pres stop button nothing happend
<Peace-> viKtor_: that could be done with lancelot
<viKtor_> lancelot is ugly as hell :S
<Peace-> Farsaj2: that is due to a bug of recordmydesktop
<ts2> the super key is a modifier, like shift or ctrl, it usually can't do anything on its own
<Peace-> Farsaj2: sorry of recorditnow
<Peace-> Farsaj2: because ffmpeg has changed the letter q to CRTL C to stop encoding
<Peace-> ts2: you can show lancelot via qdbus
<Farsaj2> hm
<Peace-> ts2: so you coudl just do a shortut...
<Peace-> shotcut
<ts2> Peace-: I mean that simply pressing the super key doesn't really send an "event", it waits for you to press another key to apply that modifier to
<Peace-> ts2: mmm run xev
<Peace-> ts2: then type super
<Peace-> it's like other keys
<viKtor_> Peace-: i installed lancelot, now how i set the supr key
<viKtor_> ?
<Peace-> eh i am seraching the stuff
<ts2> Peace-: try to assign the super key to a shortcut in KDE
<Peace-> ts2: you right
<Peace-> :_S
<ts2> it's the same for Alt, Ctrl, Shift. it's just a modifier
<ts2> if you turn it into a normal key, then you loose it as a modifier, and it's used a lot more as a modifier
<Peace-> viKtor_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/unity-like-launcher-for-kde-icon-tasks.html
<viKtor_> Peace-: i already have it but what i want is to substitue the unity dash, the kde menu is perfect, but it coulf be really faster for launching app if i just could launch the menu with the supr key
<Peace-> viKtor_: well right now i have no time to explain \try if it sill works
<Peace-> viKtor_: bu i wll do it tonight qdbus lancelot seach that on google maybe you coul find stuff
<Peace-> viKtor_: then you have to do shortcuts
<viKtor_> Peace-: thanks anyway ;)
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Peace-> viKtor_: add lancelot
<Peace-> viKtor_: then configure it there are shotcuts
<viKtor_> Peace-: i already added it
<viKtor_> the problem is that i'm not allowed to configure a single supr key, it ask me to add more keys :S
<Peace-> viKtor_: then you cal always do super 1 2 3 4 5 http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/13/plasma-desktopvY1614.png
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<susundbe1g> BluesKaj: _o/
<ubuntu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dewar> hi can anyone help me im trying to get muon to open and i get an muon-installer PID: 1792 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<dewar> and it crashes
<BluesKaj> dewar,  try opening apper
<mozzymon> is there any fix for muon center crashs at this time?
<mozzymon> ty
<mozzymon> tried to install kubuntu fresh like i always do, but it hangs during updates
<mozzymon> after that muon center is broken
<mozzymon> any fix to get moun
<mozzymon> working
<mozzymon> muon*
<BluesKaj> mozzymon,  do you know how to use the terminal , for updates , sudo apt-get update , then to upgrade the updated packages , sudo apt-get upgrade
<mozzymon> ok
<mozzymon> yes
<mozzymon> just do those commands and reboot?
<mozzymon> ty for the help btw
<mozzymon> ima technitian, tryin to help a friend having the very same issue
<mozzymon> < computer repair geek
<mozzymon> i should probly do it in his teamviewer
<mozzymon> hope it works
<BluesKaj> mozzymon,  it should work , apt-get is much more stable than muon and is the core package , muon and apper and other package managers are merely guis that use apt
<mozzymon> right
<mozzymon> the one that crashes is dpkmgr
<mozzymon> something liek that
<mozzymon> muon has nice listing for people not familiar with using a glowing terminal
<mozzymon> need to have that workin
<BluesKaj> I only use a package manager as a reference for pacjkages listed in the repositories
<mozzymon> ty again for your help and replys
<BluesKaj> hope it works ok , I'm sure it will
<mozzymon> :)
<madacre> hello - I have a fresh kubuntu install, but the x configuration is fubar. How do I boot the local HDD to text mode from the kubuntu livecd?
<EvilResistance> you cant boot the HDD version as text from the livecd.  you can however boot to Kubuntu on the hard disk and hit ctrl+alt+f1 and get a TTY terminal
<madacre> yeah... about that...
<EvilResistance> you're saying Kubuntu doesnt even boot?
<madacre> it kinda freezes up
<EvilResistance> ...
<madacre> yep, attempting to load the dodgy kernel module appears to be a Bad Thing
<EvilResistance> you didnt mention there's a kernel module breaking it :P
<madacre> Here's what happened - when I installed, I checked the 'fetch updates from the internet' thingy. Big mistake - it upgraded my kernel headers but held back the kernel itself, for safety reasons, apaprently
<ALMarshun> having trouble with my wireless with kubuntu, installed on acer aspire one 722 netbook, everything works fine so far
<ALMarshun> ethernet works
<madacre> ... so of course the nvidia fails to install
<ALMarshun> but the wireless manager will not save my network, it just removes it after i add it and will not save
<madacre> ... so I spend some time getting the kernel and its headers in sync, and then install nvidia-current
<madacre> ... BOOM broken system :( as I apparently need nvidia-173 legacy for the card in question, and right now trying to load the module hangs it.
<mozzymon> last updates are hurtin kubuntu
<mozzymon> :(
<mozzymon> needs more testin
<mozzymon> bbl, ty again
<madacre> I tried init=2, but no dice - and I read somewhere that ubuntu did away with the text init level and goes straight to X :(
<madacre> Mmmm chroot time I guess - didn't want to do that, this CDROM takes forever, but oh well. Thanks anyhow
<BluesKaj> madacre,  which nvidia card , the 173 driver is very old and I'm sure not the recommended driver on 11.10
<madacre> its a geforce fx 5600
<madacre> setting up an old PC for my mum to browse the web on, no more
<madacre> ty, bye
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<qwertz__> Hello, my sytem does not boot anymore.
<qwertz__> I get : http://pastebin.com/gFTHrWSu
<qwertz__> How can I get a shell from an alternate CD which understands 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<qwertz__> by accident I found a shell ;-)
<Scunizi> on a dual screen setup if I move a LibreOffice Calc window from one monitor to the other it will automatically expand the Calc window horizontally to the edges of the monitor.  This doesn't happen with other windows I have open.  How do I stop it from doing that?
<jessie> Scunizi: Horizontally or vertically?
<qwertz__> bye
<Scunizi> jessie: horizontally ie side to side
<jessie> Scunizi: Hmmm... Mine does it vertically.
<Scunizi> jessie: that's weird.. does it do it with other windows?
<Scunizi> jessie: you running 11.10?
<jessie> Yes, 11.10. And no, other windows don't do it.
<Scunizi> jessie: so I wonder if this is a setting in libreoffice or a quirk in kubuntu
<Scunizi> jessie: are you also running a system that allows you to switch easily from ubuntu to kubuntu on the login screen?  I am.
<jessie> I am not, no.
<jessie> I only have Kubuntu installed.
<Scunizi> the #libreoffice channel is pretty slow.. might take a while for an answer.
<jessie> Scunizi: Might try #openoffice too.
<jessie> Different, I know, but it may still be valuable.
<Guest42952> do not know if I can ask this here but need to convert wav to midi, anyone know how?
<BluesKaj> BBL , gonna push some snow
<iosif> hi
<iosif> i have a problem with my bluetooth adapter on "dell vostro 1015"
<iosif> it is not working in kubuntu 11.10 and 12.04, but is working in windows 7
<iosif> where is the problem?
<iosif> :)
<Peace-> windows is not linux
<Peace-> you should ask to your dell seller cause they didn't well their job releasing the driver..
<Peace-> btw...
<iosif> i know, but how do i fix the problem?
<iosif> i don't fin a driver on dell.com
<iosif> find*
<Peace-> open a konsole
<iosif> do you spike romanian? (i posted on forum.ubuntu.ro) but they don't know how to help me :((
<iosif> ok
<iosif> i oened it (sorry for my english)
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<Peace-> copy and paste that code
<Peace-> iosif: i am italian ...
<iosif> ok
<iosif> i'm romanian
<iosif> ok i finished the instalation
<iosif> what i have to do now?
<Peace-> enable your device
<Peace-> phone or other stuff
<iosif> i don't have a button for bluetooth
<iosif> i have only for wifi
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> yu have said bluetooth
<iosif> yes
<iosif> but i don't have a button for on/off
<iosif> in windows i activated it form driver
<Peace-> so... then ?
<Peace-> what do you use for ?
<Peace-> i used to transfer files into my phone
<Peace-> from my computer
<iosif> my to
<iosif> but if i restart the computer, boot in windows, restart and boot in kubuntu it is working, BUT after the first shutdown it is not working anymore
<Peace-> so it's a driver problem
<iosif> yes
<Peace-> i have no idea
<Peace-> sorry now i have to go
<iosif> ok
<iosif> thanks
<iosif> bye
<iosif> i have a problem with my bluetooth adapter on "dell vostro 1015"
<iosif> it is not working in kubuntu 11.10 and 12.04, but is working in windows 7
<iosif> where is the problem?
<Haakon_der_Wikin> good evening
<Haakon_der_Wikin> Is there any package for driving Hauppauge Nova S2 DVB-S2 Satelite card?
<Sifrazooy> is there any developers channels to ask for some developing stuff for kubuntu
<EvilResistance> Sifrazooy:  #kubuntu-devel has the devs :P
<Sifrazooy> EvilResistance thnx :D
<Sifrazooy> EvilResistance; thnx :D
<Sifrazooy> EvilResistance: thnx :D
<robert0> the muon program center is crashing everytime i try to open.... someone can help?
<EvilResistance> Sifrazooy:  highlighting me three times isnt nice :/
<Sifrazooy> EvilResistance: indeed i am sry but i am a beginner on IRC :D so sry :D ;)
<EvilResistance> no problem :)
<robert0> the muon program center is crashing everytime i try to open.... someone can help?
<BluesKaj> robert0,  use the terminal sudo apt-get update or upgrade or install or remove
<BluesKaj> !apt-get | robert0
<ubottu> robert0: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<robert0> ubottu: im using apt-get already :P
<ubottu> robert0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robert0> BluesKaj: im using apt-get already :P
<robert0> BluesKaj: already tried apt-get update/upgrade
<BluesKaj> robert0,  I use synaptic, it's the most relaible package manager IME , mainly just for reference
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is the actaull command
<BluesKaj> actual
<robert0> i did one after another
<BluesKaj> robert0,  get to know the apt-get commands and you can use the package manger like apper as a package repository reference only
<xzased> Hi there guys, does anyone know how to detect if a vga cable is connected? programmatically speaking
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MaxHR> Hello, anybody here have plasma active installed?  am looking for tips on how to get it on kubuntu
<almoxarife> MaxHR: plasma active?
<almoxarife> MaxHR: plasma-desktop?
<MaxHR> almoxarife: http://plasma-active.org/
<almoxarife> MaxHR: got you, that is not -desktop, cant help
<iosif> i have a problem with my bluetooth adapter on "dell vostro 1015"
<iosif> it is not working in kubuntu 11.10 and 12.04, but is working in windows 7
<iosif> where is the problem?
<iosif> can you help me?
#kubuntu 2012-01-14
<Renegade15> good day...I recently started knotes for the first time in a while, and it ran through some automatic file conversion - now all my notes save for one are gone. Could somebody explain to me what happened there?
<AndroidLoverInSF> if i have ubuntu 11.04 and installed the kde package, and use that primarily, to upgrade to 11.10, do i follow the ubuntu directions (then install kde packages), or do i run the 11.04 -> 11.10 from kde?
<dahlia> is there another package I can install to listen to shoutcast? I was using amarok but I couldnt figure out the UI and it stopped working completely
<Renegade15> both vlc and smplayer should be able to listen to shoutcast streams
<dahlia> ty Ill try those
<dahlia> I tried installing mplayer but it doesnt seem to work either
<Renegade15> what exactly are you looking for?
<dahlia> something to listen to music with. I usually listen to shoutcast and also my mp3 collection
<dahlia> I was using amarok but it just stopped working completely, no idea why and I didnt even touch it
<Renegade15> have you looked at songbird? http://getsongbird.com/
<dahlia> Id prefer to just use whatever I can install from aptitude first
<Renegade15> looks like they killed the linux version anyway
 * Renegade15 is behind the times
<dahlia> hmmm is there a linux winamp?
<what_if> xmms / xmms2
<dahlia> oh I remember trying that once and totally failing lol
<Renegade15> those two are problematic, imo
<westmi> VLC WORKS PRETTY GOOD
<westmi> crap sory about the caps
<Renegade15> xmms was awesome, but it's outdated/discontinued
<Renegade15> and xmms2 is still in preview releases, as far as I can see
<Renegade15> wasn't very feature-rich/stable last I tried it, though that's admittedly been a while
<what_if> ahhh.. looks like I'm behind on xmms :)
<dahlia> installing smplayer, vlc, and xmms2. will see how they work
<Renegade15> wikipedia says the last stable was on 16 Nov 2007
<Renegade15> a pity, really...it was as close as you could get to winamp
<dahlia> vlc seems to be working :)
<dahlia> anyone know how to set it as default player when I download a stream playlist on firefox?
<dahlia> oh and ty for suggestions :)
<Renegade15> in the system settings, there's the app preference thingy
<Renegade15> in FF, in the Preferences, you have the Applications settings
<Renegade15> those would be my places to start, though I didn't set that up myself
<Renegade15> System Settings -> Hardware area -> Multimedia is what I mean
<dahlia> ah ok I was looking in file associations
<Renegade15> my firefox actually has icecast and shoutcast playlists as already existing application types I can configure
<Renegade15> so go there, I'd guess ;)
<dahlia> lol I cant even find preferences in FF
<Renegade15> are you coming straight from windows?
<dahlia> I forgot to mention my eyes are kinda... meh...bad
<dahlia> no Ive used linux for a long time but not kde
<dahlia> I was using gnome but I cant handle the latest ubuntu unity stuff
<Renegade15> check under Edit, is my point
<dahlia> so Im using kubuntu now
<Renegade15> KDE > *
<dahlia> I like kde but it confuses me sometimes
<Renegade15> how so?
<dahlia> not knowing where to look for things
<dahlia> and amarok was totally confusing to me too
<Renegade15> eh
<dahlia> I dont see well and I didnt understand the icons
 * Renegade15 never liked Amarok
<dahlia> hmmm FF says VLC for a lot of applications
<dahlia> so maybe its working just from installing vlc and deleting amarok
<dahlia> ty :)
<Renegade15> VLC is a very solid player and among the best open source products there are - you should have no issues with it
<dahlia> cool
<Renegade15> I've rarely seen anything it didn't play
<Renegade15> and those were usually very exotic codecs
<westmi> vlc does play video's also :)
<dahlia> I remember having it on ubuntu 9.1 and I liked it
<dahlia> also used... totem?
<dahlia> totem had a nice graphical thingie
 * Renegade15 never used that one, either
<kurumin> oi
<daneshar> how to convert mp3 to ogg codec ?
<Renegade15> daneshar: with an encoder/transcoder of your choice
<Renegade15> mencoder can do it, for example
<Renegade15> (at least I'm rather sure it can)
<daneshar> how i can do it by terminal ?
<Renegade15> it may help your searches to know the actual codec is ogg vorbis, not just plain ogg
<Renegade15> try mencoder
<administrator> hm
<Guest61054> ...
<Guest61054> jemand da?
<Renegade15> ja
<szal> !de | Guest61054
<ubottu> Guest61054: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest61054> ich hab dieses Programm eben erst auf meinem Laptop gefunden...ist irgendwie seltsam
<szal> nothing funny about Quassel, if you ask me..  you got the directions, follow them ;)
<Guest61054> okay
<Zacarias> Ok, I changed my computer's name using this link http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2732/ubuntu_how_to_change_computer_name/    (I changed the two files) and now I'm stuck at the kdm login screen. Whenever I enter my username and password, it loops back to the login window with an empty password. Any help?
<Zacarias> I can login via the console, however
<DarthFrog> Zacarias: Two files?  What two files?  /etc/hostname is the only one you needed to edit.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: In the commentaries there were several ones advising to change /etc/hosts also. I did it before restarting
<DarthFrog> But just hosts and hostname?  That's not what's causing your GUI login problem, I shouldn't think.  However, since you can login at the console, change them back and see if it makes any difference.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: Yes, I don't see why it should. But I'll follow your advice.
<CainMadness> I am having a problem getting plasma themes to work. I install them with the built-in theme lists, shows an uninstall button.. But I can't find them in the list to choose from, to change theme. What did I break?
<DarthFrog> CainMadness: I don't know but you get to keep both pieces! :-)  Did you log out and log back in again?  I don't know if that makes any difference, though.
<CainMadness> I went even so far to restart the netbook.
<CainMadness> Still not showing in the list. Puzzling.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: Iloged in with the console. I tried to run sudo gedit /etc/hosts and it tells me "sudo: unable to resolve host My Computer's Name"
<d1v4d> test
<DarthFrog> Zacarias: Try booting into recovery mode and do it there.
<DarthFrog> Zacarias:  Or boot from a LiveCD,  mount your systems root partition in the live environment and then edit the file.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: I was able to open the file with nano instead of gedit. But I don't know what to do with it now
<DarthFrog> Change it such that the name in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts (for 127.0.0.1) are the same.
<DarthFrog> You don't need to have your hostname in /etc/hosts. "127.0.0.1 localhost" is perfectly acceptable.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: ok, I'll try that
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: I deleted all the mentions to my hostname in /etc/hosts  But I keep having the same problem. Login screen, then some visual noise in the screen, then the login again
<DarthFrog> Zacarias:  Your hostname is set in /etc/hostname.  Somewhere, there is a misconfiguration.  Change that name back to exactly what it was before.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: yes, I'll try that too
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: Yes, that solved the problem. Is there a rule for creating hostname's? I have a hostname with two words like this "myname-xubuntu" (I was using Xubuntu before), and I tried to change ut to "Myname Ubuntu". What was the problem, do you know?
<DarthFrog> Zacarias: You can name your computer anything you want, in one word.  But I would presume that you introduced a conflict by changing the name by hand.
<DarthFrog> You could try "sudo hostname <new name>", which is a better way to do it.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: Or by the fact that there where two separate words, maybe? Anyway, thanks for your help!
<DarthFrog> Two words?  I would think that might have caused the problem.
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: Yes, the name I tried was "Carlos Ubuntu" (Carlos is my name, of course).
<DarthFrog> Hmm, it seems that the hostname command doesn't make a permanent change and that editing /etc/hostname by hand is the way to do it. :-)  "man hostname" for details.
<DarthFrog> Zacarias: Try "Carlos_Ubuntu"
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: Ok!
<Zacarias> DarthFrog: I'll try that.
<DarthFrog> Are we having FloodBot wars???
<Zacarias> It seems so! LOL
<hate_> need help muon keeps crashing and i am still really  new to linux ... need help
<daniel1> "explorer" just died in kde. I'm not sure how to relaunch it
<daniel1> anyone?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ralf_> hi
<ralf_> i've got a question, i'm developing a qt based media and game library
<ralf_> i'm looking for a way to list the installed games
<ralf_> or list installed packages from the 'games and amusement' category
<ralf_> i have some less than ideal ideas such as parsing the system menu
<ralf_> is there a better way?
<ts2> ralf_: use the apt/dpkg database, if you're only interested in Debian/Ubuntu based distros
<ts2> QApt is the library that things like muon use to interface with dpkg/apt -> https://launchpad.net/qapt
<ralf_> thanks for the tip but I don't think I would be able to make use of that since I use Lua
<ralf_> and lqt as the qt binding
<ralf_> i can use dpkg --get-selections to list the installed packages
<ralf_> i just need to set a 'games' filter
<ts2> yeah, your best bet is to use popen dpkg
<ralf_> or use qprocess and read the input
<ts2> qprocess does popen ;)
<ralf_> ok then how to filter the dpkg output to categories
<ralf_> reading the man page atm
<ts2> ralf_: maybe just parsing /var/lib/dpkg/status will help
<ralf_> ok thanks, that might be useful
<ralf_> another question
<ralf_> i would like to install a global shortcut for my app
<ts2> you need to create a .desktop file for your app, and place it in /usr/share/applications
<ts2> the format is INI style, you mostly just need an Type, Exec, and Name entry, then it should appear in the menu
<ralf_> but officially, as in add a KDE component  in System Settings > Global Keyboard Shortcuts, and then list the shortcuts in there
<ralf_> ok let's see
<ts2> oh, a keyboard shortcut
<ts2> that's a little different
<ts2> to use the KDE shortcut system, you need a KDE application (using the KDE libraries), but Qt allows for global shortcuts as far as I know
<ralf_> the .desktop info is useful too, thanks for that
<ralf_> actually i could iterate over all the desktop shortcuts for installed games, answers my first question ;)
<ralf_> but afaik qt does not support global shortcuts
<ts2> I've never really tried to create a global shortcut, usually I'm only interested in shortcuts when my app has focus
<ralf_> i'd like to assign the media control buttons
<ralf_> y'know, play, next, previous, volume control etc
<ralf_> purpose of those is somewhat defeated if you need to focus the player first
<ts2> you probably need to use the KDE libs, or X directly for that
<ts2> KDE has a daemon that listens for all events and passes them along to the app
<ralf_> dbus?
<ts2> via dbus, yes
<ralf_> i noticed you can import keyboard shortcut schemes in global shortcut settings
<ralf_> so maybe I could just create a file and then import that
<ts2> the thing is, KDE would have no way to inform your application that the shortcut was activated unless it was registered with the KDE system (at least, that's how I understand it)
<ralf_> i'm looking at an exported kksrc file
<ralf_> for example
<ralf_> [yakuake][Global Shortcuts]
<ralf_> toggle-window-state=F12
<ralf_> maybe the first field would be the window class
<ralf_> the second row the function in the app to call
<ralf_> then the last field the key
<ralf_> but that's probably wishful thinking
<ts2> I doubt there is a system to directly call methods in a foreign application
<ralf_> ok, last question for now
<ralf_> you've been helpful so far, thx :)
<ralf_> i would like to trigger a function when a usb device is connected
<ralf_> through qt if possible
<ts2> ralf_: that's not really possible in plain Qt, though you could probably do it with QtDBus and listen for signals from the system bus
<ralf_> ok, i do not have the qtdbus library anyway
<ralf_> so forget about that for now
<ts2> there is also the Qt Mobility API, but that's a separate set of libraries build on Qt
<ralf_> i'm restricted to the libs lqt offers me
<PadurKaril> HI
<ralf_> maybe another tiny question
<ralf_> in my app, i need to browse for an executable
<ralf_> I can check whether the file is executable, but not whether it is the one i'm looking for
<ralf_> so i would need to look into the file and get stuff such as the description and version
<ralf_> so i'm looking at some ELF documentation
<ralf_> and commands such as 'file' and 'strings'
<ralf_> but i don't think they do what i want
<princess> join #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<Kottizen> Hello, when following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F5D7000 I was told to 'sudo ndiswrapper -hotplug'. However, that parameter does not exist any more. What should I do?
<Peace-> !ndiswrapper | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ChaosR> Hi, for some reason plasma has been often crashing randomly for me for the past few days, anybody knows why? I think it started after installing some updates
<spartan977> hallo people!
<spartan977> I notice some video artifact when i run dolphin. Can someone tell me why and how to correct this issue?
<spartan977> When i call dolphin, where should be the toolbar i see an artifact, often as a white background with a lof of back dots and dashes. This for a couple of second or till dolphin is loaded.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dbc254> To anyone listening. I'm on a motorcycle forum. Daily email with the entries for that day. Used to be, I could click on one title and it would drop down to that entry in the email update. Now it doesn't. What happened?
<ste>  aiuto come faccio a registrarmi grazie
<Peace-> apachelogger: ping
<savio> hello
<BluesKaj> hello savio
<savio> hi BlueKaj
<BluesKaj> just letting you know there are ppl here who are awake :)
<savio> hahaha
<savio> thx
<savio> help?
<BluesKaj> just ask
<savio> my ubuntu don't have brcm80211 driver
<savio> where would i get this?
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> oops not the right one
<savio> i also check kernel source
<savio> download from linux-next
<BluesKaj> savio,  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<daniele> hi all
<lethu> hello, daniele
<BluesKaj> hi  daniele
<daniele> hi is the first time i use IRc, i'm a little bit confused :)
<pardo> Hola
<pardo> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pardo
<pardo> hi BluesKaj
<pardo> I need help with a trouble in my kubuntu
<pardo> Could you help me, please.
<BluesKaj> pardo,  describe your problem with as much detail as possible
<apachelogger> Peace-: pong
<pardo> I have a problem installing programs on my pc. Every time I try to install one, for example LibreOffice, I get an error with the sudo command.
<daniele> i think you should write down what that error is
<pardo> ok, let me a moment. I show you in a few seconds
<daniele> If you has never touched the /etc/sudoers and similar files. the problem is usually quite simple
<daniele> ps: "has never touched" is correct??  i'm not english :D
<pardo> Do you talk spanish, Daniele?
<hansg01> please help me make kubuntu resemble ubuntu in keyboard shorcuts
<hansg01> how to assign the keyboard shortcut of konsole to that of the terminal ctrl+alt+t?
<daniele> no pardo, i'm italian
<pardo> ok, no problem.
<BluesKaj> pardo,  libreoffice updates are broken at the moment due to a bug , so it's probly just that app that's a problem.
<daniele> exactly sicily, but we're not as the godfather shows you man :D we're mostly great people
<pardo> ok, read this please: The problem is that to install LibreOffice, I must first uninstall OpenOffice. So first try to uninstall Openoffice with this line of code: sudo apt-get purge openoffice. For console but when I enter my password and I enter, it shows me this error: Violation of the segment.
<BluesKaj> pardo, keep open office for now , libreoffice is broken
<pardo> it's so bad.
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> pardo,  . wait for a week or so until the problem is fixed
<pardo> very funny Daniele :D i think you are great people. The godfather is only a stereotype.
<daniele> the error is very strange
<pardo> thanks BluesKaj, I'll be watching :)
<daniele> it happens with any program you try to uninstall?
<pardo> I try uninstal only this.
<BluesKaj> daniele,  the libreoffice is partly installed but it can't finish installing due to the broken dependencies some other apps also require . You can try purging the partly installe libre office manually by purging but I doubt that it will work
<BluesKaj> pardo ^
<BluesKaj> sorry daniele , that was meant for pardo
<pardo> But, in general, when i try install other one, it show me the same error.
<daniele> yeah, i got it BlueSkaj,  and i think you're right
<BluesKaj> yes , see my expalnaton above , it blocks other installs
<BluesKaj> pardo,  can you purge libreoffice ?
<RocknRolla> hey i have to register m nick name "savio"
<RocknRolla> can some1 drop it pls
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pardo> but, i haven't install Libreoffice.
<pardo> I want install LibreOffice but before I have to uninstall OpenOffice.
<pardo> And i can't purge OpenOffice.
<BluesKaj> pardo,  it's partially installed if it's depenedencies are blocking other apps from installing
<pardo> i see.
<savio> who is using nick name savio?
<hansg01> kubuntu graphics changed a lot
<pardo> in this case. must I purge LibreOffice?
<BluesKaj> yes
<pardo> ok
<pardo> let a moment please.
<pardo> let me***
<BluesKaj> pardo,  it might not be possible
<hansg01> what to do windows switcher not there cubic workspace switcher not there
<pardo> so, what i can do?
<BluesKaj> did you try
<pardo> yes BluesKaj, and show me the same error.
<BluesKaj> pardo,  try , sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> hansg01,  open system settings >desktop effects
<hansg01> Blueskaj yeah done next?
<BluesKaj> enable dsktop effects , look at your options there
<wesker> Hello=)
<pardo> not work BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> pardo,  ok , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wesker> Friends tell me, can be a problem when upgrading from Kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10?
<pardo> ok BluesKaj, I run the code and it works.
<pardo> Thanks
<BluesKaj> wesker,  it shouldn't be a problem , 11.10 is quite stable
<BluesKaj> pardo,  glad to to hear it :)
<wesker> Thanks
<BluesKaj> wesker,  your friends are running kubntu 11.04 ?
<BluesKaj> perhaps ubuntu 11.10 might be a problem , but not kubuntu , wesker
<daniele> no it isn't
<BluesKaj> daniele,   the unity desktop is for some ppl whose hardware can't handle the GUI
<pardo> Other question BleasKaj. Just curiosity. Where are you from?
<BluesKaj> pardo,  Canada
<BluesKaj> born in Finland , emiograted to Canada when I was just a child
<BluesKaj> emigrated
<wesker> Unity - a very bad ideya.Gnome 3 - full horror) found KDE 4.7. use with pleasure. I'm sorry. I communicate with you through an interpreter .=)))
<Peace-> wesker: welll i just use kde because it can be what you want
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  :>)
<wesker> =)
<Peace-> wesker: you wanna see the pure horror ?!
<BluesKaj> ok , have to do some errands, BBL ..I leave you in Peace-'s capable hands :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<Peace-> wesker: see this wesker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE see this
<pardo> Ok people, i see you later.
<pardo> It was a pleasure having read.
<DaveWM> I'm having a bit of a problem here.  Trying to get skype setup for my mom,  every time I go to System Settings,  Multimedia,  Phonon,
<DaveWM> audo capture...  I try to move the preferred device up
<DaveWM> I click apply and when I leave and come back to it,  its back the way it was
<DaveWM> sorry,   keep hitting enter on accident.  :/
<DaveWM> in other words phonon doesnt appear to be saving the order of my preferred devices
<DaveWM> I even ran the system settings thing with sudo and tried that way,  still no luck
<wesker> How to patch KDE2 under FreeBSD? xD
<mozzy> is there a fix for muon center?
<mozzy> ill try update and upgrade again today, hasnt fixed it
<mozzy> last update broke muon :(
<mozzy> and fixs for muon or other package manager recomendations?
<mozzy> any*
<mozzy> ty
<mozzy> had to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mozzy> when it asked me to
<mozzy> i ran it and let it fix
<mozzy> then retried updates to fix muon in terminal
<mozzy> it said 0 new updates
<mozzy> like i was upto date even tho dpkg hung badly during updates the first round
<mozzy> any help would be appreciated, ty in advance
<mozzy> seraching forum for recomendations...
<mozzy> seen this issue on 3 kubuntu PCs so far
<mozzy> "Executable: muon-installer PID: 1820 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)"
<mozzy> should i just try to update muon alone...in terminal?
<mozzy> sudo apt=get muon-installer ?
<mozzy> sudo apt-get muon-installer
<mozzy> can anyone plxz advise me, do i need to remove muon center before i reinstall
<mozzy>    -.-
<mozzy> met with silence,,,
<BarkingFish> mozzy: first of all,  please don't use enter as a punctuation mark :)  You can type two or three lines without flooding safely :)
<mozzy> oh gosh
<mozzy> lol
<mozzy> ok then, ill try to keep it all to one line and condense
<BarkingFish> anyhow, try to reinstall muon-installer - you can use this command:  sudo apt-get install muon-installer --reinstall
<mozzy> deal, ty
<mozzy> i was missing the --reinstall part, ill add it to my notes ty
<BarkingFish> if you can't get it to work, there are other graphic package managers within kubuntu, which are nicer than muon anyway! :)
 * BarkingFish is biased, but likes apper
<mozzy> oh ya!?!
<mozzy> :)
<mozzy> thought there might be
<BarkingFish> hi again wesker__ - I saw your post up above. We don't deal with KDE2 or with FreeBSD here - if you have questions about KDE, they go in #kde - FreeBSD questions in ##freebsd :)
<mozzy> invalid operation, I tryed sudo apt-get muon-installer(andinstaller) --reinstall
<mozzy> brb
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> that's cause I gave you the command the wrong way round, mozzy - sorry :)
<BarkingFish> It should be: sudo apt-get install --reinstall muon-installer
<utente> is there a boot option like this "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" however for HD or partitions?
<utente> anyone home?
<mozzy> ty BarkingFish the command worked and reinstalled muon perfectly, unfortunatly the error remains
<mozzy> "Executable: muon-installer PID: 1820 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)"
<BarkingFish> hm
<mozzy> a lib perhaps?
<BarkingFish> are you able to use any of the other gui package managers?
<mozzy> now its PID 1919
<BarkingFish> possibly. which version of kubuntu are you on
<mozzy> 11.10
<mozzy> fresh install
<mozzy> ran all updates and dpkg hung
<mozzy> had to do a dpkg --configure -a for it to sort itself out
<BarkingFish> mozzy: try using apper and see how you get on
<BarkingFish> and I'll look into muon-installer and see what the heck is going on
<mozzy> ok, whats the terminal command
<mozzy> TY
<mozzy> its happened on 3 PCs now, that i know of
<BluesKaj> I wish the devs would issue a bug about muon , this is becoming a pita , and it hasn't been stable since it's inception
<mozzy> updates can be killers on any operating system
<BarkingFish> mozzy: if you're in a GUI, just press ALT + F2 and type apper, hit enter and it will go from there
<mozzy> more testing is required
<mozzy> ok
<BluesKaj> mozzy,  forget muon , use apper or apt-get in the terminal
<BarkingFish> I say we send this back to upstream, BluesKaj - muon is not good.
<BarkingFish> let me have a work in the dev channel
<BarkingFish> *word
<mozzy> ok, no luck with apper run command
<mozzy> must not be installed
<mozzy> TY
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  they're aware of it upstream I'm sure , the dam thing has never worked from the get-go
<mozzy> think ill need to do up apper via terminal
<BluesKaj> hmm, apper doesn't seem to be listed in kmenu>apps>system
<BarkingFish> mozzy: sudo apt-get install apper
<mozzy> will do barkingfish ty
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: I have it right at the top of the K button, System - Apper (Software Management)
<BarkingFish> i gotta go out guys, be back in about 50 mins or so.
<mozzy> ok
<mozzy> cya later, thx again
<BarkingFish> np
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  I probly removed it a while back in one of my cleanup apps ai never use moods :)
<mozzy> ahhh, apper is nice :)
<mozzy> going to test install a few things, see how it reacts
<BluesKaj> dumped all the relevant dirs and folders for akonadi , now I'm about to do the same for nepomuk . usr/bin, usr/lib, usr/share etc
<ubuntu> Hello :)
<mozzy> hi
<mozzy> installin Midori Web Borwser :D
<mozzy> light and fast
<ubuntu> just checking out this Quassel irc
<ubuntu> never heard of midori
<ubuntu> hahaha - look at the nick I got :)
<mozzy> apper worked good
<mozzy> SUCCESS
<mozzy> c[_]
<mozzy> midori is nice, uses webkit engine
<mozzy> same as safari
<ubuntu> hmmm
<mozzy> its extremly fast and light
<wesker_> Well, why do you need the browser?))) is better than opera)
<mozzy> itd good to have more then 1 :P
<wesker_> or firefox=)
<mozzy> Firefox is my main browser
<mozzy> since 2004
<mozzy> :)
<mozzy> hence my nickname..mozzy
<ubuntu> just got a new dell precision m4600 - 16 Gb and ssd :). Just playing around on it now - running kubuntu live cd
<mozzy> very nice
<wesker_> IE for linux =))))))))))))
<mozzy> haa
<mozzy> sadly it can be done
<mozzy> :P
<mozzy> winetricks
<ubuntu> yeah, you can probably skin windows to look like linux too
<ubuntu> hahahahahahahahhahaha
<PadeTezafair> guys!
<PadeTezafair> lol
<ubuntu> hey Ppade
<PadeTezafair> n00b problem
<wesker_> hmmmIt was then, and come the end of the world =)))
<PadeTezafair> lol
<PadeTezafair> i've juste install Kubuntu
<PadeTezafair> There's usually a 'Taskbar' on the bottom...
<mozzy> cool, use apper package manager for now, the updates kill muon
<ubuntu> OK, I have a question --- I wanna run linux but I want it to look like windows and act like windows. What dist should I use :)
<PadeTezafair> I've deleted it :S ... don't find how to reactive it :S
<mozzy> any good kde distro
<ubuntu> It has to be EXACTLY like windows, but free
<PadeTezafair> ubuntu, install Windows dude
<wesker_> in KDE 5 IE will be installed by default))
<mozzy> Kubuntu 11.10, Mint 12(install kde)
<ubuntu> wow !!!!! Great idea - thanx
<mozzy> Mint 12 has a kde version theyre working on
<mozzy> its currently an RC
<wesker_> ohh..
<ubuntu> that was not meant to be a factual statement ;P
<Snowhog> ubuntu: Not gonna find such.
<mozzy> well guess you got me that time :P
<Snowhog> ubuntu: For a Linux to work EXACTLY like Windows, it would have to crash - often. :)
<ubuntu> got me some screen flicker on this ne machine :(
<mozzy> setup fake bluescreen screensavor to trigger every 5 min :)
<PadeTezafair> guys... I've deleted the taskbar on the bottom of Kubuntu 11.10 ... How can I re-add it ???
<wesker_> As far as I saw on the internet, there are issues but they unfortunately for gnome.
<ubuntu> I got a windows emulator out in the alley next to the garage
<mozzy> give it that windows feel lol
<Saito05> kubuntu 11.10 tiene muchos errores :(
<wesker_> Windows blatantly copied KDE =))
<ubuntu> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<mozzy> add the default panel again
<Saito05> alguien que hable español?
<ubuntu> hows unbunto 11.10 or one of the 11.04s ?
<Snowhog> !sp | Saito05
<mozzy> might need to drag all the widgets back in, main menu kicker, task twitcher etc
<mozzy> @Pade
<Snowhog> !sp Saito05
<Saito05> Kubuntu 11.04 es mas estable que 11.10, a que se debe eso?
<Snowhog> Hmm. I never remember the syntax for that.
<mozzy> english please
<mozzy> no hable mucho espanol
<mozzy> hablo*
<wesker_> People. when will the release of Ubuntu 12?
<mechasr> think I'll go try me another distro
<mechasr> this quassel irc is kinda nice
<mechasr> see ya
<mozzy> cya
<wesker_> ?
<wesker_> =)
<wesker_> saito05 lo siento por mi ignorancia de la lengua. Por experiencia puedo decir que cuanto más estable que el 11.04 11.10 11.10 En repetidas ocasiones he observado heladas. y reinicios inesperados. + inhibe bastante fuerte
<Snowhog> !es | wesker_
<ubottu> wesker_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<klgu> hello, not because it has misconfigured the keyboard language use kubuntu 11.10 did not touch anything, is going well with any failure upgrade? As I can grow to be fine? thanks
<Snowhog> FloodBotK3: klgu is a bot?
<klgu> que va
<klgu> im not a bot
<Snowhog> klgu: :)  Your first message was, well, 'odd'. sorry
<klgu> Snowhog, sorry if I use a translator, not much English but I need the help thanks. It literally translates this sorry
<Snowhog> klgu: What is your native language?
<klgu> spanish
<Snowhog> !es | klgu
<ubottu> klgu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wesker_> interesting), I also use a translator =) imagine what the text twice driven out through google?)))
<klgu> Snowhog, not many people on that channel would not know me as the response of the keyboard is misconfigured
<wesker_> klgu Put on another way to enter in the settings klaviatury.esli I understand the question
<wesker_> sorry. keyboard
<wesker_> Put on another way to enter in the settings of the keyboard. If I understand the question
<klgu> klaviatury.esli  ?
<wesker_> sorry.i use google translate=))
<klgu> how I can reconfigure the keyboard to my language?
<wesker_> system is localized to your language?
<wesker_> ??
<wesker_> Klgu?
<Viktorious> Quick question, I'm running out of space on a virtual installation, so I create a new virtual hard drive so I can move /home over to that harddrive. I only have the following question:
<Viktorious> If I set the mount point of say /dev/sdb1 as /home, and edit my fstab then it should work right? But then what happens when the system mounts my other hard drive, which has "/" as a mount point??
<Viktorious> Since /home would be a part of "/" anyway?
<daneshar> i am using a wi-fi dongle. its asking for network name in hidden network . what to give the name ????
<BarkingFish> daneshar: you can only connect to a hidden wifi network if you know the SSID it uses to broadcast
<BarkingFish> if you don't know the name of the network, you're stuck. Ask whoever administers the network, assuming you're supposed to have access to it :)
<daneshar> how i can do that ?
<BarkingFish> all networks have a name to broadcast under - some hide the name so that only authorised persons can connect to it - they'd be given the details by the owner of the network.  If there's a hidden network, and you don't know its name, the chances are you're not meant to be on it.  If you are, speak to whoever owns or runs the network.
<klgu> wesker_, yes my system is on my language
<daneshar> how to scan that ?
<klgu> wesker_, thanks for your help I have to go see if I fix it later. to another bye
<wesker_> Good luck
<BarkingFish> daneshar: You can't scan for the name of a hidden network. That's the whole reason it's hidden :P
<daneshar> then how to connect other network ?
<wesker_> all the secret actually is clearly =)))
<wesker_> <daneshar Network manager installed?
<Snowhog> daneshar: If there isn't another "unhidden" network in the scan, then you can't.
<BarkingFish> daneshar: if you're using network manager, it should show a list of networks which are available.  if there's one in the list you have permission to access, like a public wifi, click it and you'll be asked for its password if it has one.  enter the password and wait, and you'll get connected
<BarkingFish> if there is nothing else in that list, no wifi networks other than a hidden one are available
<daneshar> thanks buddy now i understand !
<wesker_> are you sure that you are an access point?
<mozzy> hi BarkingFish
<mozzy> apper is very nice thx
<mozzy> installed midori just find
<mozzy> fine*
<mozzy> going to redirect the other 2 kubuntu users that have an issue with muon to apper \o/
<BarkingFish> hi mozzy - very pleased to hear you're getting on ok with it, I saw muon once and couldn't get the hang of it, gave up on it.  I'm used to apper's interface, since it's almost identical to what I started on, kpackagekit
<mozzy> oh ok
<mozzy> im useto using synaptic myself on PCLInuxOS
<mozzy> even tho its kinda ugly, non noober friendly and ancient lol
<mozzy> ;)
<mozzy> its good to have a rpm and a debian based distros goin
<wesker_> So ... Sleep today, I did not lay)))
<mozzy> youve made me realise im in too much of a rush to press enter lol
<wesker_> xD
<wesker_> friends tell me, who now plays in that? work, work .... also wants to play
<javaholic5> Hey guys, I have deployed two questionnaires and would appreciate it if you could take about 3 minutes of your time to complete any one of them.
<javaholic5> Your answers will be completely anonymous. Thank you in advance for all your help.
<javaholic5> Developers' questionnaire: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGUwNkl2QVk4bDEtblhfUjFfelZXZlE6MQ
<javaholic5> General IT user questionnaire: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHA2UUhWSVV2WWw4M2VPNnJKNDR5VkE6MQ
<FloodBotK3> javaholic5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wesker_> and there flooders...
<javaholic5> yes, just got the warning msg, sorry
<wesker_> that's good)
<wesker_>  I go to bed) bye =)))
<josm> Hi, im having issues with my sources.list. Trying to add only php5 packages from dotdeb but its unable to find Packages.gz.
<Snowhog> josm: What is the entry you have in sources.list for dotdeb?
<josm> deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable php5
<Snowhog> josm: That isn't correct. What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<josm> Snowhog: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<josm> The syntax might be wrong, but it should at least be the same for all ubuntu/debian servers
<Snowhog> josm: See http://www.dotdeb.org/instructions/ for instructions on adding the entry for your sources.list as well as getting the gpg key.
<josm> Snowhog: yes i did that initially. Problem is, I dont want to use the other packages, like mysql, from dotdeb
<josm> Snowhog: I just want to use php5 and nginx
<josm> And I must use the sources.list, since im gona do the same on several machines. automatic distribution of sources.list via puppet
<josm> And for what I can find in man sources.list, its supposed to work the way I think. Perhaps *if* there is an packages.gz in the php5 directory?
<josm> Snowhog: thanks for looking into it
<Snowhog> josm: Try changing the entry to this:  deb http://packages.dotdeb.org/dists/ stable php5
<josm> Snowhog: Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<josm> :(
<josm> it says dists/dists actualy
<Snowhog> josm: I don't think you are going to be able to do what you want - limit to php5 package only. The Packages.gz files are only in the ../dist/stable/all/binary-* directories.
<josm> perhaps. But how do one control which repos, specific packages should be fetched from?
<josm> was reading about apt-pinning, but i have always thought it were to hold a package at a version
<josm> not control repo
<josm> Default is to install the package with highest version number. And I dont want mysql to be updated from a less stable repository
<josm> man apt_preferences
<mozzy> hi all
<mozzy> jjust spent 20-30 making a new condensed homescreen on my droid tablet, it was worth it \o/
<mozzy> would it be ok if i post a mediafire screenshot url?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mozzy> woah bigtime netsplit
<josm> mozzy: i would like to se
<josm> e
<mozzy> :)
<mozzy> ok
<mozzy> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=399apdiwcdig6cs&thumb=6
<mozzy> hope i dont get kicked for posting a link
<mozzy> its orange sunset go launcher ex theme on a kindle fire
<mozzy> condensed everything into on master homescreen
<mozzy> :)
<mozzy> one*
<josm> funky
<mozzy> useto have 7 or 8 homescreens
<mozzy> "workspaces"
<josm> ok.
<wesker_> So I slept), I with you again
#kubuntu 2012-01-15
<daneshar> update manager shows this error how to fix it ?http://in.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/universe Sources
<RobertLaptop> question anyone else having an issue with aptitude listing most packages twice?
<jmichaelx> RobertLaptop: i am not sure if this is the reason for what you are seeing, but as i understand it, aptitude doesn't really know how to deal with the whole multiarch deal
 * aprol mutlu yarýnlaarrr
<steve3> hello
<steve3> im looking for some wifi help, can anyone help me?
<steve3> Hello??
<hansg01> is there any way to make the taskbar of kubuntu stable?
<hansg01> i mean that it do not auto-hide?
<hansg01> ?
<Kimlaroux> hansg01, of course... it's in the setting of the bar
<hansg01> Kimlaroux: can you please guide me i m new to KDE
<Kimlaroux> when you say taskbar, you mean the whole bar on the bottom of the screen?
<hansg01> Kimlaroux: yeah
<Kimlaroux> okay, when the bar shows up, click on the round button on the right
<Kimlaroux> the panel tool box should come up
<hansg01> yeah
<Kimlaroux> found it?
<Kimlaroux> okay, click on the "More Settings" button, and chose Always Visible
<hansg01> Kimlaroux, Thanks man!
<hansg01> Kimlaroux, Can i ask one thing more?
<Kimlaroux> if I can answer
<Kimlaroux> but someone else might
<hansg01> Kimlaroux, what is the panel alignment? what makes it to left or right or center?
<hansg01> Kimlaroux, i couldn't see any change
<Kimlaroux> That is because your panel takes the whole screen
<Kimlaroux> if you make the panel shorter, then the alignment makes the panel touch either one end of the screen or centered
<hansg01_> how to install Kslpash QML plugin?
<kibble> sup
<gener8> hi, today I was planning on going back to ubuntu after a long time of absence, as I've heard so many good things about kubuntu I grabbed a copy of that instead and started the installation procedure. I however ran into a problem while installing => it does not start an installation, it always ends up on the login screen (I think that's the demo)
<gener8> I have tried a few things but I'm not sure where I should start to make the installation work, could someone give me some sort of hints/tips to look for problems?
<gener8> I have f1'ed it as well, trying to see if there was some part of the stuff going on that I might be able to understand to solve this issue
<gener8> but I didn't get much wiser out of that, the first print that I could see was "chroot: can't execute '/usr/lib/user-setup/user-setup-apply': input/output error", I'm guessing that's not supposed to happen, but why does it happen and how do I fix it?
<stefan__> Hello all, is it possible to run all orchestra cloud services on one machine?
<tonio> ciao
<bsidb> any one know what is the function of kio_http? It occupies most of my CPU resources.
<Torch> bsidb: it retrieves objects from the web via the http protocol, hence the name
<Torch> bsidb: if once of the kio_http processes hangs with 100% cpu usage it should be safe to kill it
<bsidb> Torch:Thank you ~ I always kill it when I find something occupies too much resource~
<daniele>   hi guys, have a good sunday
<_srp> hi, i recently upgraded from kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10. I'm facing some problems with akonadi. It just consumes all my processor. I'm running on a dual core.. and when akonadi is running, both the cores are utilized to almost 100%. it doesn't come down until i stop akonadi manually.. any solutions? any ideas? plz help...
<knon> I need help with dual monitor setup NVIDIA 8800 1900X1200 DUAL WITH 1 SCREEN ROTATED
<knon> anyone able to help?
<knon> kubuntu 11.10
<daniele> Have you changed the filesystem of some of your partitions from ext3 to ext4?
<Torch> daniele: yes
<daniele> might be Nepomuk, the file indexation (i don't knoe if this word is correct) with ext4 fs gives this problem
<daniele> try to right-click on the nepomuk icon on the low-panel, and suspend the indexation
<Peace-> apachelogger: ping
<_srp> anyone reg. the akonadi prob i posted above ^^^?
<Torch> _srp: there are lots of problems when upgrading with akonadi. i couldn't get it to work properly until i completely wiped all akonadi configuration stuff from my system and started with a clean state.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<RocknRolla> how to update kde
<RocknRolla> anyone help?
<BluesKaj> RocknRolla,  update , or upgrade to new vewrsion? to upgrade run this command : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports . For KDE testing of alpha or beta kde releases :sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/alpha( or beta)
<RocknRolla> upgrade
<Timurator> can anyone please point me in the direction of a good userguide for kde
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj: i don't want update kubuntu
<RocknRolla> i just nedd to upgrade KDE
<BluesKaj> RocknRolla,  the repos name is kubuntu , the upgrade is kde ..and btw kubuntu is kde , mostly
<BluesKaj> RocknRolla,  ithe K in kubuntu means ubuntu with the kde , desktop environment
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj: i know
<RocknRolla> but i cutomize my kubuntu with some specfic package
<RocknRolla> and i'm using Backtrack 5
<RocknRolla> with kde enviorment
<marcel_> hello
<RocknRolla> BluesKaj: ?
<undefined0> how can i install my share printer from my windows pc?
<BluesKaj> RocknRolla,  this not the chat for backtrack , for kde go to #kde or #backtrack
<undefined0> shared*
<BluesKaj> undefined0,  ask in #windows about networked printers
<Torch> undefined0: to clarify, do you want to share a printer from windows or from linux? where's the printer connected?
<undefined0> i'm using kubuntu 11.10 why do i need to go to #windows?
<undefined0> the printer is connected to my windows pc
<BluesKaj> undefined0,  you said install from windows
<undefined0> i want to use it in kubuntu 11.10 via samba
<undefined0> oh i'm sorry
<apachelogger> Peace-: pong
<BluesKaj> undefined0,  system settings > printer configuration > server settings
<kroonrs> My cursor jumps in my terminal application in KDE.  One of my applications is curses based, I think, and instead of jumping there, it writes key-codes for the up-arrow key.  Not repeatable, it just seems to happen randomly.  KDE on lucid.
<kroonrs> I have a laptop, but disabling the touchpad or using a USB keyboard doesn't stop it
<kroonrs> any suggestions as to what to try the next time it happens to try track it down?
<36DAAMID6> hi every body , do i have to move a file to able to make it executable ? bec. every time i make the file executable it return as it was ?
<BluesKaj> 36DAAMID6,  open the file with click on properties with root permissions , then make it eexecutable
<BluesKaj> oops ..kb needs cleaning
<36DAAMID6> BluesKaj actually that what i do the problem is when i right click again i find it unmarked as before :S !!!
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj i am 36DAAMID6 i just signed in :D
<BluesKaj> Sifrazooy, yes , I see
<BluesKaj> what files are you trying to make exec , Sifrazooy ?
<BluesKaj> kind of files
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj anyway do u have a sol. to my problem or i should move this file to my home file to be able to make it executable ?
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj .run
<BluesKaj> ahh .run files are installation files , run them in the terminal with sudo
<Sifrazooy> actually i did that too but it gave me Denied permission result !!!
<BluesKaj> cd to the  .run file path or open the terminal in the folder where the .run file is located. Sifrazooy
<Torch> Sifrazooy: this doesn't happen to be on a CD or on a mounted share?
<Sifrazooy> Torch it is on my hard drive , in a mounted drive NTFS format
<Torch> Sifrazooy: you can't make files on NTFS executable
<Torch> Sifrazooy: i think ;-)
 * Torch never tried.
<BluesKaj> me neither , doubt that it'll work
<Sifrazooy> Torch that will be a huge problem for me i don't have a space on Home drive :S
<Torch> correction: i have no idea if you can change the execute bit on NTFS, my NTFS drives are all strictly mounted read-only.
<Torch> Sifrazooy: are you sure the file system is mounted read-write?
<Sifrazooy> Torch nope it is not made read-write
<Sifrazooy> u mean  i can move it to a folder in my file system and try to do it
<Torch> Sifrazooy: to change permissions, the file system the file is on has to support the permissions you want to set AND the file system must be writable
<Sifrazooy> Torch ok thnx :D i will try to move it to my home drive or i might re-consider installing Kubuntu again bec. low memory thing it so annoying
<BluesKaj> interesting how long it takes for ppl to tell us what the problem really is without giving important details like the fact that file is read only on a ntfs drive
<Torch> BluesKaj: if they _knew_ this was crucial they wouldn't need to ask though ;-)
<Sifrazooy> BluesKaj man i can read and write easly on my file system i was considering the root file :D
<BluesKaj> Torch,  surely that fact alone is obvious
<mozzy> hi
<capitainenemo> bonjour
<capitainenemo> hello
<capitainenemo> I look for help about dual boot with XP and kubuntu
<rork> !ask | capitainenemo
<ubottu> capitainenemo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<capitainenemo> thanks I discover this system
<capitainenemo> I have 2 disk on the computer
<capitainenemo> the first is on XP, and I installed Kubuntu on the second
<capitainenemo> I use GAG to boot but I can't find the installation of Kubuntu 11.10
<capitainenemo> XP run correctly
<capitainenemo> I look about grub2 on the web , but its like a true gaz-machine !
<capitainenemo> I can boot on my second disk with supergrubdisk
<rork> I'm sorry I know nothing about gag, but maybe someone else does and will answer your question giving (a lot of) time. If you want to install grub as an alternative see !restoregrub (just type that here) but I don't see why gag wouldn't be working, it's probably just a configuration issue
<capitainenemo> thanks rork
<capitainenemo> I have read that GAG wasn't very efficient with somes partitions "étentues"
<capitainenemo> I think I 'll try to configure Grub for the both hard disks
<capitainenemo> but grub system isn't very mere
<rork> mere as in simple? I've reinstalled grub a  couple of times and found it quite easy to do if you settle for the standard setup
<rork> also if you can boot in your kubuntu system you don't have to go with the livecd, just use your kubuntu install instead (I'm afk now)
<penguin42> is there a way to get a list of the 'jobs' that the notification widget shows on the panel - I'm running kPP and I've always seen a phantom job with just a block of squares in the description
<Peace-> apachelogger: :) you there ?
<Peace-> i guess no but xD
<maciej_> Can someone please help me change the .icc color profile in Kubuntu 11.10; i cannot find an application in the settings menu
<BluesKaj> maciej_,  check this , http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=97114
<maciej_> how do i install Oyranos?
<maciej_> I downloaded a .deb of Oyranos but after the package installer is done I don't see a program anwhere
<BluesKaj> maciej_,  run it in the terminal ?
<maciej_> by typing Oyranos?
<BluesKaj> yes
<maciej_> I just want to change the display's color profile, the same way that gnome-color-managers let me, but if I install gnome color manager in Kubuntu, i can't find the program after I install it
<maciej_> command not found
<BluesKaj> ok what about alt+f2
<maciej_> just recent documents listed
<BluesKaj> type it in
<maciej_> The program oyranos is not listed, just the .deb file i downloaded
<maciej_> gnome-color-manager is not listed either
<penguin42> maciej_: use dpkg -l   on the package you installed to see the files that were in it
<BluesKaj> mac open a terminal sudo dpkg -i thedebfile
<BluesKaj> maciej_,  I thought you had run the .deb file
<maciej_> why can't i run gnome color manager in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> maciej_,  I'll take a guess , because it's meant to be run on gtk apps
<maciej_> before 11.10 i was able to install it on kubuntu
<maciej_> and run it
<penguin42> maciej_: So what happens if you run gnome color manager in kubuntu?
<maciej_> i can't find the program anywhere in utilties/system etc to run it
<penguin42> maciej_: My guess is because gnome changed the way it does colour stuff
<BluesKaj> maj what about kmenu>apps >graphics
<maciej_> and if i double click on a .icc profile from my home folder, it says it's imorted but I have no idea how to change the profile
<maciej_> nothing there
<BluesKaj> maciej_,  open /usr/bin to see if the app is located there
<maciej_> i can open gcm picker but it just doesn't work, it's not running right
<maciej_> gnome color manager is broken up in different apps in bin.. gcm-calibrate won't open
<maciej_> i guess i just can't change the lcd .icc profile in KDE
<RocknRolla> my trash say it reach it's max size what should i do?
<RocknRolla> trash is totally empty
<penguin42> RocknRolla: There is a separate trash on different directories I think, are you sure you have the right trash?
<RocknRolla> trash:/
<toxicsgz> I am making the move from Gnome to KDE, trying kubuntu first before opensuse, I am after a stable OS so should I install 10.04 for now?
<penguin42> toxicsgz: That depends what you mean by stable
<toxicsgz> I mean something I am not going to have to fiddle with to do what I want.
<penguin42> toxicsgz: 11.10 is pretty stable as well in terms of how often it goes wrong; if you mean stable in terms of how often you need to update then 10.04 is going to be supported a bit longer I think
<penguin42> toxicsgz: Then I'd probably go for 11.10
<penguin42> toxicsgz: KDE was working well on 11.10 for me
<toxicsgz> Basically the new Gnome 3 has made this decision for me, time to check out KDE, I want an OS that will stay the same for some time.
<penguin42> toxicsgz: Well if you go for 10.04 you can go with KDE or Gnome 2
<Xavi92> In my opinion (hi everyone), 10.10 is the best Kubuntu version I've tried
<penguin42> toxicsgz: The 11.10 and 12.04 has KDE or Unity (or Gnome 3) -  11.10 worked pretty well for me with KDE
<peace_> form me 12.04  is the best
<peace_> xD
<Xavi92> I recommend it instead of 10.04 or 11.10
<penguin42> peace_: I've got a really annoying bug with KDE in the 12.04 alpha - the task manager is showing windows on other desktops
<peace_> penguin42: task manager?
<peace_> penguin42: who cares i have icontask
<peace_> xD
<penguin42> peace_: List of windows on the panel
<penguin42> icontask?
<peace_> penguin42: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE
<Xavi92> What I specially didn't like from 11.10 was the fact that the "back" button in the start menu was removed
<Xavi92> Has that been fixed in 12.04?
<peace_> it's not a bug
<peace_> they changed kickoff (laucher)
<Xavi92> Hmmmm, I prefer the old kickoff launcher then
<peace_> Xavi92: you can use takeoff
<peace_> the standard menu
<peace_> lancelot
<penguin42> peace_: That's pretty - packaged? Where's the icontask bit?
<peace_> shelf
<Xavi92> Plus, both 11.04 and 11.10 gave me problems when turning off the computer
<peace_> penguin42: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-icontask
<peace_> penguin42: on 12.04 ther eshould beh
<peace_> be
<peace_> Xavi92: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE
<penguin42> peace_: Doesn't seem to be in the 12.04 package set
<peace_> penguin42: 32 or 64bit?
<penguin42> 64
<peace_> penguin42: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4127065/debian%20package/ocelot/plasma-icontasks-0.9.2_64bit.deb
<penguin42> no thanks - don't take drop'd debs
<toxicsgz> Kubuntu sight recommends the 32bit, is that even on 64bit machines?
<peace_> penguin42: are you sure you have not?
<peace_> penguin42: it shoul dbe on the addons package
<penguin42> peace_: apt-cache search icontask  comes back empty - let me see the addons
<peace_> i mean is integrated
<peace_> on kde installation
<peace_> penguin42: addwidget
<peace_> penguin42: search for icontask
<peace_> penguin42: i have http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopjw1692
<penguin42> peace_: Ah yes, got that
<peace_> ...
<penguin42> peace_: Right, got that going - lets see how it does
<penguin42> peace_: Thanks
<peace_> i use nowardev layout for my panels
<peace_> xd
 * peace_ is nowardev
<penguin42> peace_: Are your different panel layouts packaged?
<peace_> penguin42: not yet but you can install them locally with  copyin and pasting a code
<peace_> on konsole
<penguin42> I've not got time today, but maybe some time
<peace_> i am tryin to do it but i have problem
<peace_> i am nob on debain packagin
<penguin42> peace_: There is a #ubuntu-packaging channel
<peace_> penguin42: i did some error i dunno here http://code.google.com/p/plasma-panels-script/source/browse/#svn%2FTestingkubuntu
 * penguin42 disappears for ~20mins
<penguin42> right, one pudding in for dinner
<peace_> penguin42: are you a packager or you know how to do that tuff?
<penguin42> peace_: I've done some small changes to packages, I did once create a small package for internal use - I normally work on the source rather than the packaging
<peace_> penguin42: i really hate do that
<peace_> packaggin
<penguin42> yeh, I think it's mostly because it's not something you do every day - there are a load of debian helper packages that make stuff easier
<almoxarife> what is the default backup method in kubuntu?
<josm> default backup method?
<josm> What do you have in mind?
<josm> You could check out: https://launchpad.net/sbackup/
<gorthaug> hi, how can i switch between plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop?
<josm> penguin42: FPM - Effing Package Management
<penguin42> josm: ?
<BluesKaj> gorthaug,  in system settings>worspace behaviour>workspace>workspace type , then choose
<josm> penguin42: its a nice tool for making deb and rpm packages.
<josm> Worth looking at
<penguin42> thanks
<josm> its on github
<AlanBell> did you want some support on kubuntu Aries?
<Aries> i'd like to now about ldap on ubuntu, any link ? something like that
<AlanBell> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<AlanBell> Aries: if you are using ubuntu you might find the #ubuntu channel better, if you are using the KDE based kubuntu then this is the right place
<Aries> thanks Alan but do you know something like ubuntu certification ?
<toxicsgz> the 11.10 iso is named 'kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso'   does 'amd' refer to cpu type, as opposed to 'Intel"?
<Snowhog> toxicsgz1: It's for a 64-bit CPU, whether Intel or AMD, it doesn't matter.
<daniele___>  \9821234567890'ì
<daniele> I use linux mint
<kjzz> ciao
<kjzz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EvilResistance> kjzz:  can we help you with something?
<Guest97945> I have Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3 and Kernal 3.0.0.14. Everything seems to run fine except for really bad distortion of the title bars, and corresponding overhang on the bottom of the window.  The Desktop Environment is set to use OpenGL. I tried to find answers on the internet but there was too much information about unrelated things. How do i fix the wonky windows titlebar distortion without having to resort to changing to xrender
<Guest97945> settings?
<Riddell> Guest97945: can try upgrading to newer KDE packages, see kubuntu.org
<Riddell> else need to search for problems with that version of kwin and the X graphics drivers version you use
<Guest97945> Riddell: I have the latest (stable) releases. Are there any good sources that would help me find out re: version problems and x graphics drivers?
<Riddell> Guest97945: oh well you can risk the unstable KDE releases I guess is what I ment, but the downside does mean using beta software
<Riddell> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Riddell> hmm that's doesn't help much
<Riddell> xdpyinfo might give you information that you could then search for kwin and that X driver
<Guest97945> Riddell: Thanx. I will give that utility a try. I am learning a lot. :)
<hanno> Hi
<hanno> Has anyone experience with tor torbutton and vidalia?
<hanno> Torbutton works, but vidalio shows tor is not running.
<hanno> And it says it is not able to read /var/run/tor/control
<hanno>  /etc/init.d/tor status says "tor is running"
<hanno> My user is in the group debian-tor
<skierpage> Kubuntu 11.10: Apper has stalled "Installing packages", 71% through the 4.7.4 update, I have a [dpkg] <defunct> process. How can I best restart it?
<toxicsgz> I think i like kubuntu better than openSuse but trying out Mint 12 KDE first :)
<skierpage> Should I just kill Apper, or packagekit, or ?
<hanno> It seems to be a rights problem, as vidalia works, if i start it with kdesudo. But thats no solution is it?
#kubuntu 2013-01-07
<supergino> hi all
<Wizard> Bad morning, everybody ;)
<supergino> monday mornig....
<lordievader> Hey supergino, Wizard
<shadeslayer> monday morning indeed
<Wizard> Hi supergino.
<supergino> just installed  konversation
<RagnaRok__> Monday's aren't that bad really..
<Wizard> I use it under KDE. It's good, but it's annoyingly slow while connecting to my bouncer.
<Wizard> RagnaRok__: Do you work? :D
<supergino>  ?
<supergino> me?
<RagnaRok__> nope i'm in college, 6 months till i get my degree in computer science :)
<supergino> i am going ina while
<supergino> nice day  to everybody
<Wizard> Bye.
<Wizard> RagnaRok__: :)
<Wizard> I haven't got my degree yet. But I'm trying!
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I feel old now
<shadeslayer> graduated a couple of months ago
<RagnaRok__> lol, must be nice
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> but then all my uni friends have moved out
<shadeslayer> and I'm still at home working
<shadeslayer> so that's a bit depressing
<shadeslayer> who runs precise btw?
<RagnaRok__> 12.04?
<shadeslayer> yep
<RagnaRok__> I do.. :P
<lordievader> I do.
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> I'm going to try and backport 4.10 to precise
<shadeslayer> once it's built I'm going to put it in the staging repo
<Wizard> :)
<shadeslayer> Testers would be welcome :)
<shadeslayer> this ppa : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> once I get confirmation that everything is good to go, I'll copy to beta backports
<shadeslayer> gtg lunch
<swarfega> if there is a /lib and a /lib32 folder do 64-bit files go in /lib?
<tsimpson> /lib is for native, /lib32 is for the 32bit libs on 64bit, /lib64 is for 64bit libs on 32bit
<m477> do you know how I can find TeX search path? (on 12.04)
<swarfega> hmm there isnt a /lib64 though, do you just make one?
<tsimpson> swarfega: you don't need /lib64 on a 64bit OS, only on the 32bit one
<Wizard> Oh :(
<brun0> hi all.. does anybody know how can i enable desktop icons on kubuntu
<brun0> ?
<decci> I need help with installing ubuntu 12.04 on compellent SAN . http://paste.ubuntu.com/1506572/
<rishubh> brun0: there is a sign of desktop on screen clickin that will enable icons
<shadeslayer> decci: ask in #ubuntu-server?
<decci> shadeslayer: thanks
<howlymowly> hi poeple....   file tagging in KDE:   if I want to tag multiple files ot once how do I do that?
<howlymowly> the problem is:  I can select multiple files and tag them but dolphin for example will not tag them recursvie throughout a folder structure
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<run> hola
<rishubh> how to enable a wireless connnection in kubuntu
<rishubh> ??
<rishubh> its not allowin me to select the wireless option in network
<kubuntuser> hello
<kubuntuser> can you help me with kubuntu 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, ask your question
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: i have an overheating problem
<BluesKaj> laptop ?
<kubuntuser> yes
<kubuntuser> only with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> are you using it for work or home or both , kubuntuser ?
<kubuntuser> home
<kubuntuser> why ?
<BluesKaj> ok , kubuntuser , because the file indexer is probly running, and the akonadi server for kmail and kontact might also be enabled using up resources and cpu which creates heat
<kubuntuser> how to stop it ?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>computer system settings>desktop search , disable that  first
<kubuntuser> thanks
<kubuntuser> only this ?
<BluesKaj> You can disable akonadi in system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager ,nepomuk search module (tied to akonadi), uncheck that.Then in session mangement, check "restore previous session" and add akonadi, nepomuk to the "applicationsto be excluded from sessions" text
<BluesKaj> ypu already done the nepomuk part  , so do the seesion management part
<kubuntuser> thanks
<kubuntuser> i do that :)
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: seems not this the problem..
<Wizard> Hi BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> it should help keep your cpu cycles to minimim , kubuntuser
<BluesKaj> Wizard, hi
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, logout aqnd back in
<Wizard> There and back again ;D
<kubuntuser> oh ok
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: fan is in high mode mmm
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, have you tried the power settings in system settings?
<BluesKaj> and make sure you have an airspace under the laptop for asir circulation/fan cooling
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: you mean power management ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: i think it's the graphic card..
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: because i have two graphic cards
<BluesKaj> Optimus ?
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: no
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: ati + intel
<BluesKaj> low and high graphics modes ?
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: switchable
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: oh wait
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: now fan is good
<BluesKaj> which laptop kubuntuser ?
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: hp dv6
<kubuntuser> BluesKaj: how can i see what graphic card is in use ?
<fdm391> in terminal do:   cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<kubuntuser> 0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<kubuntuser> 1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<kubuntuser> ?
<fdm391> well, the + means that the IGD (integrated graphics card - the Intel one) is in use
<kubuntuser> oh thanks fdm391
<fdm391> DIS (Discrete is the ATI card)
<fdm391> both are on...
<kubuntuser> i want to use intel because is good for fan
<fdm391> you should turn the one that is not being used off
<fdm391> if you keep both on, your laptop will overheat easily
<kubuntuser> fdm391: how can i disable ?
<fdm391> in terminal do:     echo "OFF" > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<kubuntuser> fdm391: done thanks
<fdm391> i once owned a hp g62, which is similar to yours (hardware-wise) and it was a pain getting it to work with linux
<fdm391> if you do the cat-command now, it should show Off for the DIS line
<BluesKaj> dual graphics is pita on linux , even bumble bee doesn't help on a lot  of them
<fdm391> bumble bee is for nvidia switchable graphics afaik
<fdm391> vga_switcheroo works, sort of.. You can't switch inside X though
<BluesKaj> afaik it doesn't work very well for the optimus / nvidia setups either
<BluesKaj> bumblebee that is
<BluesKaj> brb
<fdm391> well, on these HP laptops, it's even more of a problem because they tend to overheat when both cards are on at the same time
<fdm391> well, at least mine did.. :)
<supergino> hi all folks
<supergino> what's up?
<sbivol> hi all! I have a question regarding Quassel IRC. Can it be configured to load IRC history from the server (and is that even possible)? I see a Backlog option in QUassel, but I think it loads history from local log, not from the server.  My intention is to load the last ~50 messages that I miss when offline so I.
<supergino> re hi all folks
<sbivol> ... so I can haev a clue what people were talking about before I joined
<tsimpson> sbivol: if you mean quassel-client package, then it does load them from the server
<supergino> hi fly
<supergino>  do u fl
<supergino> y?
<sbivol> tsimpson: I'm not sure... the process is called „/usr/bin/quassel”
<tsimpson> sbivol: then that the monolithic client, which is the quassel client and core in one. it's the same as any other IRC client in that once it's disconnected it has no way of receiving messages from the IRC server
<sbivol> tsimpson: I understand that it can't receive messages while disconnected :) I'd like to find out whether it's possible to tell the server „give me the last X messages from this room”
<tsimpson> no, that's not possible with IRC
<tsimpson> once a message is sent it's gone
<tsimpson> that's why people use "bouncers", which are constantly connected to the network
<tsimpson> then you get the log from the bouncer when you connect to it
<tsimpson> that's how the quassel-core/client part work, but you'd need a computer constantly connected to the network for it to work
<sbivol> tsimpson: thank you very much! It's all clear now
<tsimpson> no problem
<tangent3> hi, for some reason when i copy files the progress bar is now displayed in a new dolphin window instead of system tray notification, i seem to have lost the systray notification thing. any idea how i can reenable that?
<sbivol> tangent3: unlock widgets, right-clic the panel -> Add widgets. find System Tray in the list
<tangent3> i do have the systray
<sbivol> tankdriver: doesn't a logout/login help?
<sbivol> sorry, I meant tangent3 :)
<BluesKaj> sb he's long gone
<BluesKaj> sbivol,^
<sbivol> BluesKaj: I had the Quit events hidden
<BluesKaj> he needs the notification widget
<sbivol> BluesKaj: you mean he needs to turn on notifications from the System Tray widget?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> needs to turn the notfier on in the edit settings
<zacarias> where are the installed desktop background images stored?
<BluesKaj> zacarias, the defaults are in Desktop settings , just right click on the desktop , and it's at the bottom of the dialog
<sbivol> zacarias: the .png files are at /usr/share/wallpapers
<zacarias> sbivol: thanks
#kubuntu 2013-01-08
<decci> When I try to install ubuntu 12.04. The installation cannot see the SAN storage device as shown http://tracker.webtechnologyfocused.com.au/ehw/volumesnotdetected.jpg
<decci>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1508279/
<vladimir_> Why don't we have an standard in plug and play for all devices to conect them to ours PCs?
<vladimir_> Why do we have to wait to some developers in order to have the hability to plug ours devices to our PCs?
<vladimir_> To plug and play our devices in ours PCs must be mandatory..not an option of some company..it must be an universal right
<vladimir_> Apple, Android, Window's Phone, all the Tablets must be able to plug and play in any pc, as a universal and mantatory option..
<vladimir_> if I am disturbing someone here, please just tell me
<vladimir_> And I will Shut up..
<rats__> I agree vladimir_
<vladimir_> ok, Rats_> but, you agree to what...to the universal plug and play..or you agree that I must shut up?
<rats__> so I dont buy those devices
<vladimir_> Well, actually, I am using Blackberry, because I need it in my work
<rats__> so I dont buy those devices
<vladimir_> Some people do simple have to use thouse devices
<rats__> PnP
<vladimir_> as a matter of Work..
<rats__> just have to bite the bullet then
<vladimir_> I think..that any device must have, as a default feature, the hability to plug and play in any OS..
<vladimir_> I do use Linux, now I am writing from Kubuntu
<rats__> I agree[3~
<rats__> same
<rats__> 12.04
<vladimir_> ok.. 12.04 its nice,
<rats__> I like LTS distros
<vladimir_> Me too..I was in 10.04 until 12.04 were released
<vladimir_> But, I decided to try 12.10
<worm> I like LTS if I am using KDE...
<rats__> there was alot of things I liked better in 10.04 though
<worm> 10.10 improved a lot by adding Unity, and 12.04 removed some of my favorite behavior of the Unity dock. However Kubuntu is with almost the same experience.
<vladimir_> For me KDE is spectacular..but Unity is simplicity..
<vladimir_> May be you wont see simplicity in Unity in a 30 minutes session. But if you use Unity in a intensive way..may be you will find its simplicity..its very practical
<vladimir_> <worm> I think that Unity is better now than it was in 11.04
<juacom99> Hi one question: Every time i boot my kubuntu 12.04 i get some of the desktop efects disable, when i go to Sysyem-settings->desktop effects->advanced->and change composition type (i got 2 xrender and openGl) i get the effecvts back. so what can i do so the effecvts are aveilables on boot?
<juacom99> i got opengl 1.4 and a Gforce 7300
<vladimir_> <juacom99> In my case, and this is not a solution, I do not use Graphics Card..May be it can sound wild or strange, but I am not a Gamer nor a Image or Video Editor, so I do not need a Graphics card. And with the integrated graphics of my mother board I do have all de effects with no problem
<vladimir_> <juacom99> In a lot of situations graphics cards work fine in Linux, but ussually a lot of users have problems with them
<juacom99> vladimir_: mmm my mother don't support the effects, and i game a lot so i need that card :(
<vladimir_> Ok, I understand
<vladimir_> But check if you have lunux-headers-generic installed
<juacom99> vladimir_: i think is not an issue with the grafic card since when i chnage the render type it enable the effects
<juacom99> i'm almost suar i have lunux-headers-generic but let me check
<juacom99> vladimir_: i'm guessing is a xorg.conf problem...
<vladimir_> Check if you have installed linux-headers-generic this pakage is needed in order that any graphics card work fine
<juacom99> i do version 3.2.0.35.40
<vladimir_> <juancom99> well, may be it is xorg.conf... but give it a try to my point, and just check in google.. linux-headers-generic + graphics Cards + Linux + Ubuntu
<juacom99> i'll give it a try thanks vladimir_
<vladimir_> ok.. U're wellcome
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kubuntuser> hello
<sbivol> kubuntuser: hi
<kubuntuser> hi sbivol
<kubuntuser> anyone tried the daily of today ?
<sbivol> not yet, but I plan to test Raring today
<kubuntuser> sbivol: i have the daily of yesterday tried on usb..
<kubuntuser> sbivol: i like it :)
<sbivol> kubuntuser: I'm running 12.10 with KDE 4.9.97
<kubuntuser> sbivol: i have kde 4.9.97 in this build
<sbivol> kubuntuser: could you please tell me what version of plasma-widget-networkmanagement is in 13.04?
<kubuntuser> sbivol: 0.9.0.5-0ubuntu3
<sbivol> :-| I was hoping it's 0.9.0.6 already...
<kubuntuser> sbivol: i don't know maybe the daily of today have it
<sbivol> kubuntuser: talked to Riddell last week and he hinted that 0.9.0.6 will be in 13.04 :-)
<RagnaRok__> #amd
<Jarris> in our small business kubuntu runs on our workstations, and we spend a lot time doing release upgrades each half year on each client. how do you deal with this?
<Jarris> are you using trminal-server or is there any reliable sort of upgrade routine? any hints are welcome
<sbivol> Jarris: a big speed gain would be setting a local APT mirror if you have 10+ workstations
<sbivol> Jarris: a tool from Canonical, Landscape, is intended to manage lots of workstations. I'm sure it handles upgrades as well
<Jarris> sbivol: we have an apt-chacher
<shadeslayer> Use LTS releases?
<Jarris> but never heard abouit that tool
<shadeslayer> upgrade every < 5 years and you should be good :)
<sbivol> Jarris: https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Jarris> shadeslayer: ouer coders alsways want new software
<Jarris> like db stuff etc.
<shadeslayer> ah
<Jarris> sbivol: ty, i will have a look, sounds good
<shadeslayer> then Landscape should help
<Jarris> does someone know the cost of it?
<sbivol> Jarris: I think you'll find out after registration. You have 30 days trial
<Jarris> sbivol: thanks, i saw that, but didnt wont to register just to see the cost are way to big for our companie
<hateball> Jarris: I think it's like... $50 per machine or something
<hateball> It's not cheap. But then again, time spent doing manual stuff is not cheap either.
<Jarris> hateball: once or each year/month
<tsimpson> Jarris: you can use http://www.ubuntu.com/business/systems-management/contact-us to ask for pricing information, but http://www.ubuntu.com/business/systems-management/how-to-get-landscape suggests it's part of the "Ubuntu Advantage" support package from Canonical
<Jarris> tsimpson: that means what?
<tsimpson> that means it's part of a package rather than available stand-alone
<hateball> Another alternative would be to set up puppet yourself
<tsimpson> but use the contact form to clarify that
<Jarris> ok thanks all
<ovidiu-florin> how can I pass a command line argument to an alias?
<shadeslayer> duck it
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: alias foo="bar --baz --buz"
<shadeslayer> also, create a function instead of an alias
<ovidiu-florin> i tried both ways
<ovidiu-florin> look: function kp() { ps x | grep "$@" | head -n 1 | cut -c -5 ;}
<ovidiu-florin> this does not work as expected
<shadeslayer> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/941338/shell-script-how-to-pass-command-line-arguments-to-an-unix-alias
<shadeslayer> maybe pass $1 ?
<tsimpson> you can't use variables like that in aliases, but you can in functions
<tsimpson> an alias is just a "key" that's replaced with a value
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I tried with $1 and when I run 'kp dolphin' I get: 'grep: dolphin: No such file or directory'
<shadeslayer> that function works in zsh
<tsimpson> works in bash too
<ovidiu-florin> waht is zsh?
<shadeslayer> !zsh
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using bash
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: it's a better shell
<shadeslayer> atleast I think its' better
<tsimpson> I copied your function, replaced "$@" with "$1", and it seems to work here
<shadeslayer> it also works with $@
<ovidiu-florin> I have Kubuntu 12.04. Why doesn't it work here?
<tsimpson> when you say it doesn't work as expected, what do you mean?
<ovidiu-florin> ovidiu@ODWL:~$ kp dolphin
<ovidiu-florin> grep: dolphin: No such file or directory
<ovidiu-florin> this is the function from ~/.bashrc: function kp() { ps x | grep "$1" | head -n 1 | cut -c -5 ;}
<tsimpson> when you run "command -V kp" does it show the correct commands?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<tsimpson> what does it show then?
<ovidiu-florin> it shows something I tried long ago
<ovidiu-florin> kp is aliased to `ps x | grep \!^ '
<ovidiu-florin> closed and reopened the konsole, it seems to work now
<ovidiu-florin> thank you tsimpson
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> don't forget to source your bashrc everytime
<ovidiu-florin> I did.... But apparently nothing happened
<ovidiu-florin> thank you all
<ovidiu-florin> here's my final command: function kp() { kill -15 $( ps x | grep "$1" | head -n 1 | cut -c -5) ;}
<ovidiu-florin> can I run this from krunner?
<ovidiu-florin> I tried but nothing happenes
<tsimpson> you probably need to logout and back in to update the shell the GUI runs in, and you'll want to actually display the output somehow
<tsimpson> probably via kdialog
<tsimpson> if there is a result to display
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> has anyone tried customizing entries in the Right Click > Create New  list?
<shadeslayer> I don't quite remember how that can be customized
<zoie> hello, how can i remove the terminal on the bottom of kate? http://i.imgur.com/0vpjX.png is there also a way to remove the scroll updown/leftright bars?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: you mean add custom entrues in the context menu?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yeah
<shadeslayer> more specifically the "Create new" context menu
<ovidiu-florin> thet's the context menu of dolphin, I think
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: apparently it's /usr/share/templates
<shadeslayer> oic
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=10667#p13168
<shadeslayer> neato, thx guys
<ovidiu-florin> zoie: there should be a terminal or konsole button on the left edge of kate
<zoie> ovidiu-florin: my kate is like that: http://i.imgur.com/DoTqv.png i want to remove the left bar with the document browser/kate snippets choice, as well as the terminal on the bottom and the scroll bars
<ovidiu-florin> zoie: View > view Tools > show side bars
<ovidiu-florin> I hope I translated that correctly
<ovidiu-florin> I'm testing ubuntu in Romanian right now
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu*
<ovidiu-florin> zoie: or: ctrl+ alt+ shift + F
<zoie> ovidiu-florin: it was tools view :) but thanks ye that's it
<zoie> tool views*
<ovidiu-florin> my default browser is Google chorme but links from certant applications like Quassel open in Firefox, how could I fix that?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: when you're done testing the Romanian translations, please tell me your impressions :)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: are you romanian?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: I'm the translator
<ovidiu-florin> the translation is mostly very good
<ovidiu-florin> but missing some strings. There still is work to be done.
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: there is a kcm module for "standard applications"
<ovidiu-florin> for me is very weird because I'm uset to kubuntu in english
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: I've had that go back to firefox at random, when changing something seemingly unrelated elsewhere
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm getting used to it
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: take your time. if there's anything you don't like or an application that you use often and want it translated, drop me a mail (sergiu@ase.md)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: Quassel settings isn't translated
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: I started using Quassel last week (and IRC too!) so I didn't bother translating it before. Will do it this week
<ovidiu-florin> thanks hateball. I double checked the default browser in system settings and it was firefox. It's ok now. :D
<hateball> ovidiu-florin: :)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: If I may say, In the name of the Kubuntu comunity, Thank you.
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: you're welcome :-)
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: are your translations going straight to kde? or just kubuntu?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: to KDE. then KDE -> Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> super :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quest> how to hibernate? i dont see an option in shutdown menu
<guest128> which scripts or services are responsible for cleaning /run/user/$USER after logging out?
<BarkingFish> afternoon guys.  i've got a rather nice keyboard here with some multimedia functions on it which don't work at the moment - i'd like to map them to relevant functions and i don't know how.  can someone help me figure this out please? thanks
<guest128> first of all you need to make sure that the keys are correctly recognized by the X server. You can use a console application called "xev" for that.
<guest128> if they generate events in xev you can either configure them through KDE's systemsettings or via another console application called "xbindkeys"
<luk-> hi, anyone knows how access to old/new transition table in postgresql?
<BarkingFish> excellent, thanks guest128 - i know a couple of them work already, like the volume + and -, mute, sleep and poweroff
<BarkingFish> the ones which don't are browser, email, and the play/stop/ff/rew controls for a media player
<BarkingFish> right, guest128, they all generate xevents and have different keycodes, so I can bind those without much messing around, right?
<guest128> you are lucky that they all create key codes ;)
<guest128> you might also want to add the keycodes to your ~/.Xmodmap file
<BarkingFish> so where in systemsettings do I go to bind them all to events?
<BarkingFish> ^please
 * BarkingFish is forgetting his manners today
<BarkingFish> i don't seem to have an Xmodmap file :)
<guest128> yeah, before you can do anything useful with those keycodes you have to add them to the Xmodmap
<guest128> okay, simply create one
<guest128> one entry could be: "keycode 179 = XF86Music"
<guest128> just adjust the keycode and the event it creates
<BarkingFish> so i could use keycode 180 = vlc  and it would launch vlc?
<guest128> no
<BarkingFish> this is all new territory for me, please excuse me if I sound like a total newb
<guest128> sorry, my first description with xev and xbindkeys was a bit misleading
<guest128> your get the keycode from xev
<Desert_> guest128: does it work by using the Gestures and Shortcuts in kde System Preferences?
<guest128> you put that keycode along with a *valid* XF86* event in your Xmodmap
<guest128> and THEN you can use either systemsettings or xbindkeys to bind the keys to actual applications
<BarkingFish> ok, i assume i can get a list of valid XF86 events somewhere
<guest128> there is a list of valid XF86* events somewhere under /usr/share/X11 I believe, but I don't remember where :(
<BarkingFish> ok, i'll go take a  look :)
<BarkingFish> haha - never mind. xev generated them itself :)
<BarkingFish> for the web browser key it generated:
<BarkingFish> state 0x0, keycode 180 (keysym 0x1008ff18, XF86HomePage)
<guest128> yeah, that's good
<BarkingFish> i still need to add them to the xmodmap though, correct?
<guest128> under keyboard settings in KDE's system settings you should already be able to assign that key
<guest128> no, you don't need to add the keys that generate XF86* events to your xmodmap
<BarkingFish> ok, cheers :D
<guest128> BarkingFish: you can grab some valid XF86 events from this mail: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xlibs-commit/2007-November/003152.html
<BarkingFish> it looks like i can only bind the keys to kde programs - the media keys are bound to amarok, the www key is bound to konqueror and the email key is bound to kmail - none of which i use :(
<BarkingFish> music is via VLC, web via Firefox and email via Thunderbird
<guest128> strange, I've never experienced that
<guest128> you might then want to try xbindkeys
<guest128> it also need's some text-based configuration and you have to autostart it every time you log on, just as xmodmap
<BarkingFish> ok, will look into it later - i'm gonna have to hop down to work in a minute
<BarkingFish> got to go, back in about 2 hours or so
<kubuntuser> hello
<Peace-> hi kubuntuser
<kubuntuser> hi Peace-
<kubuntuser> anyone know if it's possible to stream on a shoutcast server from kubuntu ?
<kubuntuser> i mean with a player or something.
<DarthFrog> kubuntuser:  I'm not clear on what you're asking.  Are you wanting to receive or broadcast?
<kubuntuser> DarthFrog: broadcast
<DarthFrog> Ah.  I'm no help to you then. :-)
<kubuntuser> ok :)
<petersaints> Why was rekonq released on Kubuntu PPA for Raring instead of Quantal? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=rekonq&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<dniMretsaM> petersaints: it probably requires a never version of KDE than is available for Quantal
<petersaints> dniMretsaM: Well KDE 4.9.x is currently available via backports, and that's the latest version.
<dniMretsaM> it might be built on the 4.10 RCs
<petersaints> also the package says 2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10.1~ppa1. Shouldn't be 13.04 if it was for Raring? Or Raring, since it's a pre-release, it's 12.10.1?
<dniMretsaM> non-LTS releases don't get point releases, I don't think, so it's probably just a mislabel
<petersaints> exactly dniMretsaM I think it's strange so I was just checking if it wasn't mistake made by the maintainer (Riddell in this case)
<dniMretsaM> It could be. it does seem strange
<dniMretsaM> let me check something
<petersaints> ok dniMretsaM tks for your attention
<dniMretsaM> the INSTALL file says the minimum kdelibs version is 4.9.0
<dniMretsaM> ima try to compile it and see what happens
<petersaints> dniMretsaM: I tried installing the deb file and it runs just fine in Quantal (with KDE 4.9.5). I may try to compile it later.
<yofel> petersaints: the backport was done to the wrong release, that's all, fixing
<petersaints> yofel: yeah I thought it was exactly that. That's why I came here to see if someone else also noticed it or I was just wrong ;)
<dniMretsaM> thanks, yofel
<dniMretsaM> and it compiles just fine
<petersaints> yeah tks yofel
<petersaints> I thought it was strange to see rekonq 2.0 on other distros "backport-like repositories" but it was still not on Kubuntu. So I decided to check out the ppa website :P
<yofel> thanks for noticing :)
<BluesKaj> so has the quantal backport been edited ?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-ppa-backports-quantal.list , that is'
<yofel> that file is KDE only
<BluesKaj> correction , this one :  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu quantal main
<BluesKaj> ok
<yofel> I uploaded it, will take a bit to build https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=rekonq&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<BluesKaj> yes of course , kde /kubuntu
<petersaints> no problem yofel. Better later than never ;)
<yofel> nevermind what I said about the .list file, I was thinking about the wrong thing
<petersaints> this new rekonq has a neat feature. Web apps ;)
<petersaints> I just use rekonq for that. Firefox is my main browser
<Peace-> petersaints: i use only chromium
<Peace-> && konqueror
<petersaints> Peace-: konqueror is nice too, if you enable webkit
 * dniMretsaM is currently updating to KDE 4.9.95
<DarthFrog> KDE SC 4.9.97 is current beta.
<dniMretsaM> DarthFrog: yeah. oops
<aveiruk> пр
<aveiruk> Привет)
<Gehaktbal_> anyone knows why i get the folowing message?
<Gehaktbal_> joost@desktopLinux:~/projecten/qt/trunk$ svn update
<Gehaktbal_> Updating '.':
<Gehaktbal_> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/joost/.cache/keyring-fHK92b/pkcs11: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Gehaktbal_> getting the gnome-keyring thingie more sinds latest kubuntu upgrade
<Gehaktbal_> the svn update succeeds though it ist a real problem but the warning bugs me
<horace> test
<yofel> soee: did you use jockey to install it?
<yofel> is it even being used? /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell
<soee> well i want to test the lates one so i have added edgers ppa
<soee> an installed nvidia-common
<yofel> nvidia-common is just the detection stuff, is nvidia-current installed? is your xorg.conf set up to use it?
<BluesKaj> soee, I have the same indication, but if you run,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia , you'll see the driver in use above NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<soee> BluesKaj, strange than, my panel is not using any effects
<yofel> soee: can you please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<BluesKaj> do you have desktop effects enabled in system settings?
<soee> BluesKaj, yes they work for other elements
<BluesKaj> wgar panel effects?
<BluesKaj> err what
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/LHjx7UC1
<yofel> looks like it's using the driver fine
<yofel> 313.09
<soee> 310.19 ?
<yofel>  NVIDIA GLX Module  313.09  Tue Dec  4 22:06:18 PST 2012
<soee> ah yest its the lates in edgers ppa
<soee> brb logout
<soee> lol
<soee> re problem is panel width
<soee> if i change it transparency works etc, but there are some width values
<soee> when set panel effects are gone
<Guest58549> hello guys, I've just installed kubuntu on a new computer and It won't boot. the live USB works just fine, I'm on it right now but the installation just doesn't boot. What can I try?
<ovidiu-florin> I am trying a reinstall
<ovidiu-florin> rebooting
#kubuntu 2013-01-09
<rk0n> Hmmmmmmmmm!
<ubuntu> i
<ken70> join #linux
<goodtime> anyone ever get a touch screen to work on a notebook with kubuntu?
<kubuntuser> hello
<kubuntuser> hi Jenm
<dniMretsaM> hi kubuntuser
<cjae> what does one use to get the laptop camera working in kubuntu 12.10, never have used a desktop cam very often so I am unfamiliar with software
<hateball> cjae: do you know for sure it does *not* work?
<hateball> cjae: you can test it in VLC for instance
<cjae> hateball: no I was just wondering what softwares are for it. I see kamoso, but seems development is stale at 2010
<cjae> cheese it gtk
<cjae> is*
 * cjae hasnt installed yet, waiting on a disk image
<hateball> Well I don't know what you're looking to do :D
<hateball> kde-telepathy has support for it in the protocols supporting cams (iirc)
<hateball> And you can use it in VLC as I mentioned
<cjae> setting up someone with kubuntu instead of windows
<cjae> I dont use webcams so I have no idea
<cjae> for example have never even seen skype
<cjae> except the logo lol
<cjae> ok
<hateball> well, launch vlc, open "capture" and pick video for linux
<hateball> should stream the webcam
<cjae> ok
<hateball> that way you know it works
<cjae> sure
<hateball> then it's up to the individual apps to make use of it
<cjae> seems that kde is such a full fledged DE you would think such a thing would have more attention
<hateball> I don't see what you mean?
<hateball> Why would you have an app whose sole purpose is to show what is on the webcam
<cjae> well what does cheese do
<hateball> lets you watch yourself, and I think you can add filters and what not
<hateball> if you want to record yourself
<cjae> I see
<hateball> And you could still run it in KDE even if it's GTK :p
<cjae> I meant like cheese for qt, with some active development
<cjae> right
<mah454> I can not run KDE Desktop in VNC server !
<mah454> this is my xstartup : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1512043/
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<cjae> but I mean when I start a laptop with unity, I can set a picture for my user off webcam
<hateball> cjae: well that's a nice cosmetic touch I guess, no one is stopping you from adding it to KDE/Kubuntu ;)
<hateball> in the meantime, if all you want is a photo of yourself you can take that using VLC, so
<cjae> ya
<cjae> oh it can take stills
<cjae> I thought it just print screen
<cjae> and had to crop
 * Wizard yawns
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FlashDeluxe> hi!  I got a question, thunderbird always crashes if i want to add an account. Does anybody know this problem and has a solution for me? at the moment i have to copie the .thunderbird folder between linux/windows to add accounts, that works but it s*cks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubuntuser> hello
<kubuntuser> after suspend mode audio doesn't work anymore.
<kubuntuser> on 13.04 daily
<kubuntuser> anyone here ?
<Tm_T> kubuntuser: 13.04 isn't supported (here), but you may try ask in #ubuntu+1 which is the place to discuss about 13.04 before it's released
<kubuntuser> ok thanks Tm_T
<Peace-> HI :D
<Wizard> Peace-Flu: Hi.
<Peace-Flu> Wizard: hi
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<kubuntuser> hello all
<Peace-Flu> hey
<Wizard> Hi kubuntuser.
<kubuntuser> hi Wizard
<zoie> hello, how can i switch desktops with my keyboard?
<lordievader> zoie: I believe that there is no default keyboard shortcut for, however you can create one.
<zoie> lordievader: i think i did something with "tab" and some of my windows disappeared
<lordievader> zoie: Systemsettings -> Shortcuts -> Global Keyboard shortcuts -> Kwin -> look for "Switch Desktop"
<zoie> lordievader: it's ctrl+F1 and such but that's not what i did
<lordievader> zoie: Ah, that is probably the Activities (super+tab)
<zoie> lordievader: yes thanks :)
<lordievader> zoie: No problem ;)
<ArchangelSe7en> brb
<Wizard> Seems Kubuntu run pretty well - nobody with troubles today :)
<Peace-Flu> Wizard: :)
<Third3ye> ...
<Third3ye> What are the keyboard shortucs for changing desktops?
<Third3ye> shortcuts
<sbivol> Third3ye: Ctrl+F1,F2...
<Third3ye> lol -- that simple, ey? Thanks :)
<Third3ye> So can anyone confirm of the rumors are founded?
<Third3ye> That KDE is losing developers and is in danger of becoming unmaintainable?
<OerHeks>  rumours .. check your sources
<tsimpson> I'm going to take a wild guess and say "HA! no"
<Third3ye> First time I'm relieved to see journalistic integrity ia still just a warm memory :P
<OerHeks> Third3ye, let me guess, that article you refer too, is written on friday afternoon ?
<Third3ye> DerHeks: I actually read it like 3 weeks ago, and from where I'm not sure
<dougl> friday afternoon after cocktail hour you mean?
<Third3ye> But like my dad always says: there are no stupid questions, only answers with stupid premise :P
<OerHeks> dougl, more like a deadline-article
<dougl> ah - thanks... more media ppl trying to get attention.
<OerHeks> Third3ye, maybe the source of this all is that Kubuntu is no longer supported financially by ubuntu, but KDE is strong
<Riddell> Third3ye: huh?  we have plenty of developers
<Riddell> OerHeks: Kubuntu remains part of Ubuntu just as it always has been
<OerHeks> Riddell, correct, but Blue Systems is sponsoring now?
<Third3ye> DerHeks: HA! "oooo... a big company is no longer supporting an open source project... IT WILL SURELY DIE!"
<Third3ye> xD
<Riddell> OerHeks: Blue Systems is one sponsor yes
<Third3ye> Anyways
<Third3ye> I have bought a new keyboard, a Microsoft keyboard... Sidewinder X4 to be specific
<Third3ye> Some of it's extra keys are not recognised by the KDE keyboard shortcut settings
<Third3ye> Any hints as to how I can fix this?
<Third3ye> And how do I assign an action to JUST the <meta> key... without having to add another key in to the shortcut
<dniMretsaM> Third3ye: you might want to look at ksuperkey
<nandhu> d
<Third3ye> So anybody else had problems getting HDMI audio to work with Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI?
<keithzg-mobile> So are there Kubuntu images for the Nexus 7 yet?
<RaphaelBarros> DOes anybody there knows how to make a panel stay on its place after reboot? I have replace my top panel for a new one (since it was unable to hide or be covered by windows), and now this panel moves to another place every time I boot kubuntu
<RaphaelBarros> Even while I'm using kubuntu, it changes place
<RaphaelBarros> To the middle of the screen, for example
<sonyvaioduo11> has anyone managed to use kubuntu on the sony vaio duo 11?
#kubuntu 2013-01-10
<sonyvaioduo11> has anyone managed to use kubuntu on the sony vaio duo 11?
<TheLordOfTime> !repeat | sonyvaioduo11
<ubottu> sonyvaioduo11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<sonyvaioduo11> has anyone managed to use kubuntu on the sony vaio duo 11?
<sonyvaioduo11> nickname pretty much self-explanatory.
<rootkit> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu 9.04 (because its all I had and I have no DVDs lying around atm). I grabbed the sources.list from my friends 12.10 install and issued apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and its still 9.04. Did I do something wrong?
<Glitchd> hey im trying to figure out how i can rescue my files from a broken ubuntu system that has the kubuntu desktop
<Glitchd> everytime i burn a new live cd, it either doesnt have the live cd option, or i wont mount the filesystem for me to get my dang files
<Glitchd> can someone please help me
<Glitchd> i really dont want to lose those files
<DarthFrog> Why won't it mount the filesystem?
<OerHeks> After update flashplugin today, the download and install hangs in the konsole screen, removal/purge does not solve this > "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.261.orig.tar.gz"
<OerHeks> oh, i left the konsole open, now flashplugin is downloaded .. i was too hasty??
<jussi> OerHeks: yep
<jussi> happens that it gets slow sometimes
<OerHeks> thanks, i thought it was my mistake :-D
<OerHeks> millions+ users updating, smking server, i understand
<Wizard> Hello.
<lordievader> Good morning
<userlain> Can someone help me with LibreOffice?
<hateball> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> userlain, try #libreoffice
<userlain> thank you
<userlain> bazhang, I got my answer there and it works now. Thanks!
<zoie> hello, i'm getting this warning: "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-cORz3c/pkcs11: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type" everytime i "svn" something; is there a way to solve this problem?
<Wizard> Kubuntu <3
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<userlain> HI BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi userlain
<userlain> What's up?
<userlain> What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<userlain> Do you need some assistance?
 * Wizard 12.04 and 12.10
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> I bet BluesKaj doesn't require any assistance :D
<Peace-> :S
<BluesKaj> userlain,  thanks for the offer , but I'm ok atm :)
<BluesKaj> but I do hope the devs can come up with some patches foir the 3,7 kernel otherwise I won't going much further with the kubuntu releases
<Wizard> BluesKaj: What's wrong with 3.7 release?
<BluesKaj> Wizard, some amd 64 cpu and associated hardware and nvidia graphics card drivers break under the new kernel , or the harware recognititon breaks the install procedure
<BluesKaj> In my case I can get to desktop with noapci and nomodeset but ubiquity stalls at the initial install phase if I go any further
<BluesKaj> in 13.04 that is ...I tried various kernel install wrappers from some blogs/tutorials for the 3.7 but none of those work for 12.10 either
<BluesKaj> on my system at least
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: are you using 13.04 packages or do you just have the 3.7 kernel on an earlier release ?
<yossarianuk> For me 3.7 - amd64 and nvidia works on at least 3 systems
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I tried both
<yossarianuk> (different systrems)
<yossarianuk> are you installing the driver from nvidia or a package ?
<yossarianuk> (i.e apt-get the driver or the nvidia binary)
<BluesKaj> tried the 3.7 kernel on 12.10 and 1304 uses the 3.7 kernel as default
<yossarianuk> bodhi linux uses kernel 3.7 by default and works on all 3 systems I have
<yossarianuk> One has a geforce 6000
<yossarianuk> on a 8500
<yossarianuk> one a gts 450
<yossarianuk> all fine
<BluesKaj> mine is a 8400gs
<yossarianuk> have you tried to install the driver manually ? - i.e not the normal ubuntu package ?
<yossarianuk> ps you shoudl
<yossarianuk> *should file a bug report*
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, i filed a bug repoort on launchpad , but it isn';t getting much attn
<yossarianuk> if its not working try to install driver manually (i.e binary from nvidia.com)
<yossarianuk> (make sure you remove the one installed now)
<BluesKaj> bug 1089439
<ubottu> bug 1089439 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 AMD 64 Desktop Daily Build install freezes at hardware scan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089439
<yossarianuk> that doesn;t seem related to nvidia
<yossarianuk> but hope you get progress
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, to some degree it is , it just doesn't seem so when one tries to install from the live -dvd because ubiquity stalls in the text mode at the keyboard hardware scan
<BluesKaj> later I found out that if one uses nomodeset etc to get to the desktop as others have they encounter the nvidia driver problems afterwards
<BluesKaj> I didn't add to the bug about nvidia because I don't get far enough to recreate the errors
<kamajii> why does it take hours to trust a root certificate using Kleopatra..?
<Wizard> kamajii: Explain :)
<kamajii> Wizard: basically, I'm running Ubuntu, with removed gnome and added KDE
<kamajii> Wizard: freshly set-up. I then installed Kleopatra, including its dependencies to the gpg-agent and all the other S/MIME related packages.
<Wizard> So? KDE is KDE, no matter how you installed it.
<Wizard> What do you mean by "takes hours to trust root cert"
<kamajii> Wizard: I hope so. Just wanted to mention it's not actually *K*Ubuntu
<kamajii> anyway, starting Kleopatra fails because the gpg-agent is not running.
<Wizard> If you want actuall kubuntu, you may install kubuntu-desktop package ;)
<Wizard> This will change boot splash and other useless crap and install tons of software.
<kamajii> Thus, I generated the ~/.gnupg directories by running 'gpg' and then I added a 'use-agent' line to the gpg.conf, so the agent gets started
<kamajii> I figured that out by inspecting the startup scripts for X11, seems to be a bug, somehow.
<kamajii> (thanks, I'll stick to a slim Ubuntu+little KDE :-))
<kamajii> restarting X11 then also starts the gpg-agent, making Kleopatra to pass all its self-tests and start up.
<kamajii> I then imported a certificate (CAcert, in case it matters)
<kamajii> a message box pops up, stating that two certs have been imported. Closing this box triggers two progress bars in Kleopatra
<kamajii> one for listing GPG certificates and another for listing X.509 certificates
<kamajii> sorry, forgot one step. The certificates appear in the list widget after closing the dialog box. Then, right-clicking on the root certificate and picking 'trust root certificate' from the context menu triggers the progress bar. Sorry for that
<kamajii> anyway, the latter bar (listing X.509 certificates) takes a quarter of an hour to complete...
<kamajii> Wizard: I can hardly figure out what makes it got stuck so long.
<Wizard> Does it produce any logs?
<Wizard> Maybe check .xsession-errors
<Wizard> I'm not a Kleopatra specialist.
<kamajii> does not produce obvious logs, at least not on stderr/stdout
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Maybe somebody on #kde will have some explanation.
<kamajii> I'll give it a try :-)
<Wizard> Sorry I couldn't help.
<kamajii> no problem.
<faulk2p> check out the #linux there are more people in that room that might be able to help
<Wizard> Uh, that is a troll cave :D
<kamajii> all that crappy akonadi/nepomuk drives me crazy.
<BluesKaj> you can turn them off kamajii
<kamajii> BluesKaj: sure, but then KMail cannot search for emails anymore and so on...
<BluesKaj> interesting that the COC doesn't apply to all the chats on freenode ..it's up to the individual ops to set the rules
<BluesKaj> kamajii, unless you need a real large email database then kmail is important , if you don't them kmail can be replaced with something that works well , like thunderbird
<BluesKaj> them=then
<kamajii> I always liked Kmail because it was slim, fast, simple
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> really ?
<kamajii> in contrast to the all-overwhelming Thunderbird...
<kamajii> yes, KMail in KDE3 was just perfect
<BluesKaj> agreed but the PIM now makes kmail clunky and unfriendly and crashy on my system
<kamajii> exactly.
<BluesKaj> thunderbird is not overwhelming ..it works like a charm for home users like me
<kamajii> what I simply cannot figure out is: I configured everything, including the S/MIME in Kleopatra and it worked for weeks.
<kamajii> this morning I booted the box and it was broken for no obvious reason. No updates have been installed or so
 * BluesKaj doesn't know anything about kleopatra and doesn't need or worry about certificates
<azrael_> Hi I've some problems about the driver of Atheros ar9285 Wireless controller. The driver shows some problems like the instability of the signal/connection and some encryption errors.  Could anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> azrael_, suggest you try #ubuntu chat , there a quite few more wifi gurus there
<BluesKaj> are
<azrael_> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll try there
<fern-again> !list
<ubottu> fern-again: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<azrael_> BluesKaj: The ubuntu's gurus maybe are too busy to give me an answer! Incredible...
<BluesKaj> azrael_, describe the errors
<azrael_> BluesKaj: I've no errors really! Simply I can't view any connection unless I'm very close to the AP/router! When I get distance form it the signal disappears and I lost the connection. I've found out that this problem is common for this adapter, but I didn't manage to solve it.
<BluesKaj> azrael_, perhaps a different channel on the router like ch 9 ...6 seems to be the default for all OSs
<BluesKaj> and if you have router broadcast power settings , make them higher
<azrael_> BluesKaj: This problem makes my laptop useless and I can't change the AP channel of every router I've to connect to... That's not the right solution I think
<BluesKaj> azrael_, sorry to hear that , the broadcast on your laptop chip is obviously weak , there must be a metod to increase it's coverage
<azrael_> BluesKaj: I've heard that some Atheros ar9285 users solved this problem intalling the compat wireless driver, but the last version seems not to be the solution too...
<BluesKaj> azrael_, which model laptop ?
<azrael_> Lenovo B570E
<sda> hi all, i have kubuntu 12.10. I changed icons on KDE but it doesn't on GTK. When i go inside GTK i cannot see the new icon theme. I searched online but i was not able tu find anything. Do you know how fix it?
<azrael_> BluesKaj: That's new too and It's very depressing discover this type of problems :P
<BluesKaj> azrael_, did the wifi chip work ok when you installed kubuntu ?
<azrael_> BluesKaj: What do you mean? It's always worked in this way of course...
<BluesKaj> azrael_, ok , I thought you had installed a different ubuntu driver than the default
<azrael_> Yes... I've try to install the compat-wireless driver, but then I uninstalled it because the results wasn't changed...
<BluesKaj> azrael_, did you blacklist the the default driver after installing the compat-wireless driver ? if not then the compat driver wasn't working
<azrael_> BluesKaj: Mh... You're right, in this moment I can't remember if I was wrong really... I'm going to retry... I'll give you the resoult of the operation in 2 minutes :)
<azrael_> BluesKaj: Checked... I think I needn't to blacklist the old driver or load some others modules... There's nothing like this written in README of the compat-wireless driver! I'm wrong?
<BluesKaj> azrael_, what's the compat driver name ?
<howudodat> I have 12.10 running 64 bit with a linksys WMP600N. I believe this is the same as ralink 2860. The ralink2800pci driver is being loaded and is painfully slow (i dont seem to drop network connection, but I cant stream audio from my NAS).  I have followed the suggestion here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958059 and attempted to build the driver, but they dont work for kernels > 3.0 and it hard freezes my computer when I insm
<howudodat> 7.0-7generic. I am open to suggestions.
<azrael_> BluesKaj: ?
<Num83rGuy> Why does network manager never auto connect my VPN connection though I have "connect automatically" checked in the settings?
<azrael_> BluesKaj: You're interested in compat driver version?
<BluesKaj> the forums have an odd fix for it like the the bottom of this page , azrael_ (why blacklisting the acer wifi driver fixes this guy's issue is a mystery to me ) http://askubuntu.com/questions/95875/how-do-i-make-my-atheros-ar9285-wireless-adapter-work
<azrael_> BluesKaj: That doesn't solve the problem...
<BluesKaj> azrael_, check this out , http://linuxplained.com/how-to-fix-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin/, it might work for 12.10 as well
<BluesKaj> in that tutorial , azrael_, change , linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic to linux-backports-modules-wireless-quantal-generic
<BluesKaj> or whatever release you are using
<Num83rGuy> Why does network manager never auto connect my VPN connection though I have "connect automatically" checked in the settings?
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta check some other installs
<Num83rGuy> ಠ_ಠ
<azrael_> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, I lost the connection
<azrael_> BluesKaj: By the way, I can't find the package linux-backports-modules-wireless-*
<fabiano> Boa noite
<rork> !pt | fabiano
<ubottu> fabiano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<UberDuper> Any way to get a unified inbox kinda thing in kmail?
<UberDuper> I've been googling around and haven't hit on anything yet. I thought I was able to do this in the past with some kinda search workaround. But I don't see any options for that.
<shadeslayer> UberDuper: #kmail maybe?
<shadeslayer> bah, wrong channel
<shadeslayer> #kontact
<UberDuper> hmkay.
<UberDuper> I accidentally removed the menu bar from dragon player.
<UberDuper> Can someone check to see the keyboard shortcut to turn it back on?
<shadeslayer> Ctrl+M
<shadeslayer> ahhh .... I still remember the first time I did this myself
<shadeslayer> brings back memories
<UberDuper> Thanks.. ctrl + shift + m in konsole. :/
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> UberDuper: care to file a bug against that?
<UberDuper> One of the things that still drives me nuts about the various linux desktop envs is the lack of consistency in shortcuts.
<shadeslayer> inconsistent behavior
<UberDuper> I should start submitting bug reports. But I think people would just get mad at me.
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> seems like a genuine issue to me
<UberDuper> I have a lot of issues. :/
 * shadeslayer is all ears
<shadeslayer> but I'm afraid I'll be slow in responding :P
<UberDuper> I'm running the 4.10-RC.
<shadeslayer> UberDuper: better yet, you can just fix the issue in konsole ;)
<UberDuper> Fix what issue in konsole?
<UberDuper> Is konsole the one that's wrong?
<shadeslayer> inconsistent shortcut
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> everything else in KDE uses Ctrl+M
<shadeslayer> dolphin, dragon, konqueror
<shadeslayer> all the games probably
<shadeslayer> kotrrent
<UberDuper> Took me a while to find another app that actually lets me disable the menu bar.
<shadeslayer> heh
<UberDuper> Most of my other problems are likely nvidia related.
<shadeslayer> can't help there I'm afraid
<UberDuper> Running the latest 310.19 driver, if you disable compositing via the shortcut or w/e, when you turn it back on, I think it's kwin starts chewing up a lot of cpu and the graphics are just wonky.
<UberDuper> I don't think this happened with 310.14
<UberDuper> I'm probably gonna revert.. I only installed 310.19 trying to fix the vsync issues.
<UberDuper> (didn't help)
<shadeslayer> need to logout
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<soee> UberDuper, i must say i have more problems with latest drivers than benefits
<UberDuper> Yeah I'm gonna revert.
<UberDuper> I have to disable compositing for wine games.
<UberDuper> Another issue I have that I haven't tested with the new driver yet..
<UberDuper> Some of the compositing effects like the app flipper don't show up in the center of the screen.
<UberDuper> I've got a 4 monitor setup and the flipper pops up completely off the screen.
<UberDuper> I need to play around with it and some of the nvidia xinerama/etc settings. Maybe I can find a combination that works.
<jeroen-> With Gnome (Ubuntu) I used Deja-dup as backup tool. It's backend is Duplicity, a command line tool. Is there any reliable KDE client for Duplicity. I've found time-drive, but last update is from 2010. If there not a good duplicity-client, wat is the best KDDE backup tool for desktop users?
<UberDuper> My screen setup. http://uberduper.com/~jsatter/random/snapshot1.jpeg
<soee> brb
<shadeslayer> jeroen-: there are no awesome backup clients I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> jeroen-: http://lists.kde.org/?t=135741072100003&r=1&w=2
<shadeslayer> fairly recent thread
<soee> what would be the best way to downgrade kernel ?
<emaxxim> salve a tutti
<jeroen-> thanks shadeslaye, I will take a look
<jeroen-> shadeslayer: If there's no decent kde backup client, what is the most reliable linu backup client
<shadeslayer> rsync
<shadeslayer> which is what I use :)
<UberDuper> tar
<Torch> ack. people recommend unison, but i haven't tried it
<yofel> rsync, or rdiff-backup if you need history
<UberDuper> Clicking respond to a new telepathy conversation notification does nothing for me.
<UberDuper> No new tab/window is created either. I have go to into my contact list and start a chat with the person to see their message.
<jeroen-> shadeslayer: UberDuper Torch yofel: It is just for a desktop backup to an external drive,
<shadeslayer> yeah just setup a cronjob
<shadeslayer> with rsync
<jeroen-> shadeslayer: That's my final solution. I like to try a gui first
<shadeslayer> making good gui's is hard :(
<shadeslayer> and there are enough KDE/Qt apps with shitty GUI's
<jeroen-> shadeslayer: that's right. a lot of half baken projects. the downside of open-sourse
<jeroen-> ce
<UberDuper> shadeslayer: You see my screenshot?
<guest16> git also.
<shadeslayer> uh the one with the multitude of monitors? :P
<UberDuper> Yeah.
<shadeslayer> yeah I did
<shadeslayer> I'm afraid I'm no use with multi-screen monitors
<shadeslayer> but afiestas made an app called kscreen
<shadeslayer> maybe that helps?
<UberDuper> With opengl compositing, the task flipper will show in the bottom half of the right portrait monitor if I activate it on the main screen.
<UberDuper> And completely above the right monitor if I activate it on the top screen.
<UberDuper> The screens are setup and work. Getting their positioning right was a nightmare. The issues that remain are tearing and odd placement of some things. Like the flipper.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> UberDuper: you could ask on the kwin-devel mailing list maybe?
<shadeslayer> because that's a fairly unique setup
<UberDuper> Yea
<UberDuper> I'll tinker with some of the nvidia options before I go that route.
<UberDuper> I've just disabled those effects for now.
<Scunizi> I'm trying to setup my wacom Graphire 4 on my system with dual monitors.  I've loaded the appropriate driver and the tablet shows in System Settings > Graphic Tablet. I have 2 issues I need to resolve. 1> Getting the pen to function on only one screen at a time 2> whenever I use the pen for some reason the keyboard is no longer recognized and I have to kill the program I used the pen with (xournal). Any hints, suggestions, solutions?
<m477> where can I set change that I dont wnat to see windows fro  other desktop on a bar?
<musca> m477: just right click on the bar, choose settings
<m477> ok I found thx
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)  Anyone here have any inkling as to when the last version of kubuntu was, which supported type 1 ID3 tags, please?
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: could you be more specific?
<BarkingFish> sbivol_, sure
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: I suspect you need to find something about a certain audio player or metadata editor...
<BarkingFish> I need to get hold of the old ID3v1 tag library to use with Audacity - i'm exporting some music which is going to be used on old equipment which doesn't support ID3v2, so all the metadata won't show on the player.
<sbivol_> ah...
<BarkingFish> I need to know which kubuntu was the last one which had the old libid3tag library which supported version 1 tags
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: since Hardy it's version 0.15.1b, unchanged to this day
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: so you need a version of kubuntu released before 2008
<BarkingFish> right, so I need to go pre-hardy
<BarkingFish> Damn. I hope I can find an ISO for Gutsy :)
<BarkingFish> I don't know anyone who'd have one.
<yofel> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ has all
<BarkingFish> woohoo :P
<BarkingFish> thanks yofel :)
<yofel> but I only see 0.15.1b in the pool
<yofel> 0.15.1b-1 dating back to 09-Jun-2004
<yofel> so you might need an OLD DEBIAN release
<BarkingFish> that's annoying. No Gutsy release of Kubuntu available.
<BarkingFish> Goes from Hardy back to Drake
<yofel> hm. From a quick look at libid3tag it seems to still support v1 tags
<yofel> are you sure that Audacity knows how to write v1 tags?
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: http://archive.debian.net/woody/libs/libid3tag0
<yofel> or even tries to?
<BarkingFish> yofel, as far as I'm aware it does.
<BarkingFish> I might go back through the mists and find an old beta version of Audacity and have a shot from there.
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: may the force be with you in your journey to the pre-Ubuntu ages...
<BarkingFish> I have a lot of old ISOs here of linux distros long since consigned to history.
<BarkingFish> The oldest one I think is Mandrake 7.0, I also have FC2 and FC3 in my box of goodies somewhere...
<BarkingFish> and one of the first releases of Knoppix :)
<UberDuper> I think I have freebsd 2.2.6 media somewhere.
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> The earliest knoppix release in my kit is 1.6
<UberDuper> I had windows 1.0 floppies at one point.
<UberDuper> When I was like.. 10.
<BarkingFish> damn.
<BarkingFish> I had windows for workgroups 3.1.1 at some long forgotten point in the past, but anyway - this is offtopic :)  Shall we take this elsewhere?
<Timberwolf> How do you clear the open with list for a certain file type?
<Timberwolf> reset it to default
<shadeslayer> hmm
<BarkingFish> Timberwolf, find a file of that type - right click the icon and go down to properties
<shadeslayer> Timberwolf: try mv ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.bak && kbuildsycoca4
<BarkingFish> when the properties open, you will see a small spanner on the first tab, click it
<shadeslayer> afaik the file association order is stored in mimeapps.list
<shadeslayer> and renaming that to something else should work
<BarkingFish> the next box which pops up contains the "Application preference order"
<licious> hy
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: doing that for each file is tedious :P
<licious> i have one question about the softwear center in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> s/file/file type/
<BarkingFish> you can remove individual applications from that list, if you don't want them to appear in the "Open with list"
<Timberwolf> that worked
<shadeslayer> Timberwolf: which one? :P
<Timberwolf> properties
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> I thought you wanted to reset them all
<licious> how do i get it
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer, people ask a question, i teach them what I know. Tedious or not, if it works, i use it
<Timberwolf> no just one
<BarkingFish> i don't tell people to move stuff when I have no idea what I'm instructing them to move, for the record :)
<Timberwolf> my open with for shell scripts was messy
<Timberwolf> got one more question: if you have 3 repos with the exact same package, how to you specify which one to download from?
<Timberwolf> from command line
<shadeslayer> Timberwolf: either specify the version or do apt pinning>
<shadeslayer> you can also do this via muon I think
<shadeslayer> night
<BarkingFish> sbivol_, i just checked in apper - id3v2 in kubuntu will convert and list id3v1 tags, but not write them by the looks of it
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: too bad... apparently, libid3tag ever had only two versions: 0.15.0 and 0.15.1
<BarkingFish> it's ok - i'm saved.
<BarkingFish> i found an editor in KDE which will still edit id3v1.1 tags and save them to files :)
<sbivol_> which one?
<BarkingFish> !info Kid3
<ubottu> Package Kid3 does not exist in quantal
<BarkingFish> oh yes it does :)
<DarthFrog> I like Easytag for ID3 editing.
<BarkingFish> There's Kid3 and Kid3-qt which both work nicely for this.
<sbivol_> !info kid3
<ubottu> kid3 (source: kid3): KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-2 (quantal), package size 692 kB, installed size 2129 kB
<sbivol_> \o/ this was my first Irc Fu command :-)
<BarkingFish> congratulations :)  I've been doing IRC fu for years with different bots, and I still make a balls of it :)
<x1000_nemo> #join lubuntu
<sbivol_> BarkingFish: I started using IRC a week ago, so it's all new to me
<Timberwolf> When I run apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, I got Package flashplugin-nonfree is a virtual package provided by:     adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.261-0quantal1      flashplugin-installer:i386 11.2.202.261ubuntu0.12.10.1       flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.261ubuntu0.12.10.1      You should explicitly select one to install.
<Timberwolf> and I'm not sure how. I looked at the apt pinning
<Timberwolf> but I don't know the url
<Timberwolf> I want the first one
<gorgonizer> Timberwolf: you should be able to apt-get install adobe-flashplugin  I would imagine, if that is the one you wish to use..
<boot> going to muon package manager, search and install should be straight forward
<shadeslayer> I actually install flashplugin-installer
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: same here..
<shadeslayer> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shadeslayer> yep, recommended way is flashplugin-installer ^
<Timberwolf> I am using flash-aid
<Timberwolf> and gnash doesn't work right
<shadeslayer> don't even know what that is
<Timberwolf> flash-aid?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Timberwolf> its a firefox plugin
<shadeslayer> I see
<boot> never heard of flash-aid, is it any good?
 * shadeslayer uses chrome
<shadeslayer> comes with it's own flash plugin
<boot> ha, i see what it does...
<Timberwolf> I have had luck with it in the past
<gorgonizer> Timberwolf: trying it now..
<Timberwolf> the adobe beta for 64 bit is a broken link
<dogan> hi
<dogan> türk varmı  loooooooooo
<dogan> merhaba
<dogan> geve
<dogan> gece gece
<bond__> Does anybody here know about how to check what is the TCP initial window size taken by kubuntu?
<gorgonizer> Timberwolf: yeah, found that out ;)... would appear that I will have to go back to flashplugin-installer for 64bit flash, oh well..
<dogan> what up man
<dogan> whats up man
<sbivol_> boot: I'm using Flash-aid, it's excellent
<Timberwolf> I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!!
<Timberwolf> If you use custom location with this url: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.261/install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz
<Timberwolf> now my flash works great!
#kubuntu 2013-01-11
<UberDuper> Ah crap. Reverted to the 310.14 driver and it still goes wonky if I disable / enable compositing.
<doctorpepper> hi guys!!
<doctorpepper> higuys!!!
<doctorpepper>  has anyone managed to install kde-4.9.97 on 12.04 ?
<UberDuper> It's 2013.. Why can't nvidia vsync on eat monitor independently!?
<UberDuper> Is there any way to get kwin to automatically remember the location of app windows when they're closed and reopen them in the same location?
<UberDuper> Any of you know the magic sauce to get kubuntu to install in kvm?
<UberDuper> Oh I think I didn't give it enough ram.
<UberDuper> Yup. Whoops
<jussi> anyone can recommend a basic alarm software? just something like on a phone or watch, set a time and it beeps/blinks at me...
<Tm_T> jussi: "at"
<jussi> Tm_T: want to give me a quick rundown how it works?
<Tm_T> jussi: sure, http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/The_at_Command.html
<hateball> jussi: there's kalarm if you like a gui thing
<jussi> hateball: yeah, my apt-cache search revealed that - have you used it?
<hateball> jussi: yep
<jussi> ok, Ill install it then :D
<hateball> jussi: Well, tried it at least. I had to fix my broken nepomuk so that was a good exercise at least :p
<hateball> jussi: since it relies on kde-pim working properly
<hateball> I don't use anything local for that stuff so I hadnt bothered fixing it before
<jussi> hateball: I use kdepim on a daily basis, so it should work :D
<hateball> jussi: :)
<surfn> i'm having problems formatting a usb flash drive
<surfn> can anyone help?
<hateball> surfn: Are you using the disk utility in KDE?
<sbivol> surfn: how are you trying to format it?
<hateball> surfn: And what are the details of the problem?
<surfn> ok, so I've got a Sandisk 32gb USB drive
<surfn> I'm using partition manager
<surfn> when I try to delete the partition, it won't allow it
<hateball> surfn: Make sure it's not mounted
<surfn> its not mounted.
<sbivol> surfn: try to create a new partition table and apply. then create your new partition
<surfn> sbivol: it is not possible to click new until you have deleted the old partitiion
<surfn> I ran an fsck and got an unusual result...
<sbivol> surfn: if it doesn't work, try „sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX count=10240”. replace X with your USB drive's letter
<surfn> http://paste.kde.org/643586/
<sbivol> surfn: ...then retry in Partition Manager. If it still won't work, I suspect your flash drive is damaged/broken
<sbivol> surfn: fsck complains that the filesystem is invalid. you might want to „sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdX1”
<surfn> sbivol: I did the dd route
<surfn> yeah, got invalid result
<sbivol> dd basically zeroed your partition table so that you can start with a clean one. If PartMan still doesn't want to format it, the drive is probably broken
<hateball> You can run a check with badblocks as well I suppose
<surfn> sbivol: I still can't get it to create a new table... there's errors.
<surfn> how can I run a check for bad blocks?
<surfn> or check if there's just errors
<sbivol> surfn: man badblocks, as hateball suggested
<sbivol> „man badblocks”, to be clear :)
<hateball> I'd use destructive mode, just to test writes properly... since you dont have any data anyhow
<surfn> hateball, how do you use destructive mode?
<surfn> nm, -f is the answer
<hateball> surfn: Not really, -w is
<hateball> Perhaps I should have phrased it differently
<surfn> i got it
<surfn> restarted badblocks test
<surfn> hateball, should this be taking a while or is it that the superblock is fuct?
<hateball> surfn: a 32GB flashdrive will probably take a while
<hateball> surfn: -v should show progress iirc
<surfn> ok, I might head to bed for now, and check in the am...
<surfn> ttfn
<svneo> hi, i'm getting WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-GT4vfX/pkcs11: No such file or directory  every time i "svn up"; how can i solve this warning?
<Piao> weo
<Piao> sd
<Wizard> !cn | Piao
<ubottu> Piao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Wizard> ;P
<Piao> 怎么搞
<jussi> Piao: /join #ubuntu-cn
<svneo> hi, i'm getting WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/user/.cache/keyring-GT4vfX/pkcs11: No such file or directory  every time i "svn up"; how can i solve this warning?
<Tm_T> svneo: by either telling to svn you don't use gnome-keyring or by using gnome-keyring I suppose
<Tm_T> svneo: if you look ~/.subversion/config there's configuration line defining what keytools to use
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!!
<Wizard> hi doctorpepper.
<doctorpepper> can anyone help me , i am trying  to upgrade to kde 4.9.97 on 12.04 , but i a issue with two packages see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519723/
<brun0> hi all i removed accidentaly my window list of task bar when i clicked in something like "remove/cancel task manager"
<brun0> how can i restore it ?
<brun0> somebody ? :)
<kotTon_kaNdiy> you there bruno?
<brun0> kotTon_kaNdiy, sorry ?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> for?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> you asked a question
<kotTon_kaNdiy> <brun0> hi all i removed accidentaly my window list of task bar when i clicked in something like "remove/cancel task manager"
<kotTon_kaNdiy> figure it out yet?
<brun0> kotTon_kaNdiy, yes. how can i restore it ? :)
<brun0> kotTon_kaNdiy, can you help ?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> couple ways
<kotTon_kaNdiy> you can right c lick on the desktop and add a new panel
<kotTon_kaNdiy> for the fastest and easiest way
<brun0> kotTon_kaNdiy, thanks :)
<zoie> Tm_T: i haven't found anything interesting in ~/.subversion/config http://pastie.org/5668066
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> You can safely ignore gnome-keyring warnings while using command-line svn.
<Tm_T> zoie: # password-stores = gnome-keyring,kwallet
<Tm_T> remove hash, remove "gnome-keyring"
<Wizard> On kubuntu, using kwallet is safer :)
<Wizard> s/safer/better/
<Tm_T> Wizard: and totally irrelevant for this support question (;
<zoie> i'm still getting the gnome-keyring error
<zoie> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/jad/.cache/keyring-GT4vfX/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<Wizard> Tm_T: ok, ok :(
<zoie> Wizard: i'm getting this error but i don't want svn to use gnome-keyring
<{-Dark-}> hi all
<Wizard> Hi {-Dark-}.
<{-Dark-}> could someone help me about a boring problem with x11vnc server?
<{-Dark-}> which is the best way to install x11vnc as service and have it always running in background?
<Wizard> {-Dark-}: http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-server-12-04/
<Wizard> First result from google, it even has sample init scripts and screenshots :P
<Wizard> Whatch out for gay Windows screenshots.
<zoie> now i'm getting"p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Wizard> Is gnome-keyring installed?
<yofel> as far as I know that doesn't break anything
<yofel> (the gnome-keyring error)
<zoie> Wizard: i removed it
<zoie> yofel: no but still
<yofel> if you find out where that comes from tell me, I'll agree that it's slightly annoying
<zoie> ok
<Wizard> {-Dark-}: Does it work? ;)
<maco__> hi
<maco__> i need help
<phoenix_firebrd> need a kde app like cpuz , also any tools for overclocking that you can recommend , i prefer to use a GUI based kde apps would be nice
<LucidGuy> Any reason to go with Kubuntu or Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> LucidGuy: default settings that will be more like  the default kde desktop
<L3top> If I understand your question, if your intent is to run the kde environment, installing Ubuntu will just add a lot of unused clutter.
<L3top> and you would be better off just going kubuntu
<shadeslayer> maco__: ssup?
<LucidGuy> L3top, just wondering, because I can't find kubuntu mirrors like Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> huh?
<L3top> what do you mean?
<L3top> the sources are identical
<L3top> same stuff from the same place
<phoenix_firebrd> LucidGuy: torrent?
<shadeslayer> yep, and ISO's should be sync'd by the mirrors
<L3top> yeah
<LucidGuy> I thought the kubuntu-desktop package was not the same as installing kubuntu..
<L3top> its all the same stuff.
<shadeslayer> LucidGuy: it's exactly the same :)
<shadeslayer> just KDE instead of Unity
<L3top> ok... the base os is exactly the same
<L3top> +1 shadeslayer
<maco__> shadeslayer: i have just iso file and i dont know what to do... i try krusader, but it ask parameters. but i dont understand
<L3top> it is just that one comes with Unity, and one comes with KDE pre installed
<LucidGuy> Ok let me try this again.  If I install Ubuntu and then install kubuntu desktop .. will it be identical as if I were to go with kubuntu directly. (minus all the crap left over by unity etc)
<shadeslayer> !iso | maco__
<ubottu> maco__: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<L3top> correct
<L3top> LucidGuy: ^
<shadeslayer> LucidGuy: yep
<phoenix_firebrd> L3top: if you plan to remove the ubuntu stuff, just uninstall the gtk runtime, all the gtk stuff will be pulled with it
<phoenix_firebrd> LucidGuy: ^A
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: some cruft might be left over though
<LucidGuy> Ok .. thanks.  Just thought maybe the kubuntu variant was a little more tailored.  So Canonical is fully responsible for Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> LucidGuy: not anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: like?
<L3top> not exactly
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: I can't say, but I'm reasonably certain that packages that don't use gtk-runtime would be left
<LucidGuy> Yet the apt sources are the exact same servers?  They must be working together then.
<L3top> The DE is not maintained by Canonical, but is available through them... the OS is managed by Canonical LucidGuy
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats true
<maco__> shadeslayer: what is mountpoint?
<shadeslayer> LucidGuy: Kubuntu is now a community project, which means that Canonical provides infra, but does not pay people to work on Kubuntu
<L3top> LucidGuy: DE = Desktop Environment (assumes you know what OS is)
<shadeslayer> it's like Edubuntu/Lubuntu now
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: chromium is the onlt things that stops me from wiping out the gtk stuff
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> maco__: google that word :)
<shadeslayer> maco__: but in Windows terms it's like C:/D:
<LucidGuy> Yet Kubuntu is the only buntu with 5 year LTS .
<shadeslayer> but that's a bad explanation of what a mount point is
<maco__> ok thanl you :)
<shadeslayer> LucidGuy: uh, Ubuntu will also have a 5 year LTS
<maco__> i will try
<shadeslayer> maco__: no problem :)
<LucidGuy> Yes .. Unbuntu does of course
<shadeslayer> maco__: quick and dirty trick : sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<maco__> if i failed, i will come back:)
<LucidGuy> But Lu and Xu do not.
<shadeslayer> LucidGuy: hmm, don't know about those I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ any ideas?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: there is a service to do this , can be downloaded via GHNS
<shadeslayer> for what?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: wrong channel
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> np
<maco__> shadeslayer: i mounted :)
<UberDuper> Have any of you setup kubuntu as a kvm/spice guest?
<UberDuper> I can't seem to get spice-vdagent working right. Can't get dynamic reslution working.
<ardoubleyou> join #drupal-support
<ardoubleyou> oops
<vaibhav_> Is this really work
<vaibhav_> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> need a kde app like cpuz , also any tools for overclocking that you can recommend , i prefer to use a GUI based kde apps would be nice
<phunyguy> hmmm, can't seem to get any KDE apps to utilize the SOCKS proxy I set.
<phunyguy> I have an ssh tunnel to proxy port 1080 through that tunnel as a proxy
<phunyguy> ermmm... yeah you know what I mean
<phunyguy> Yeah, in KDE settings I have "Use Manually Specified Proxy" checked, and for SOCKS I have "localhost:1080" set.  I do have a valid SSH tunnel with port 1080 forwarded to a remote server.  This worked under regular Ubuntu, but not in Kubuntu.
<UberDuper> What was the irc channel for kmail?
<shadeslayer> UberDuper: #kontact
<UberDuper> Thank you, sir.
<shadeslayer> phunyguy: hm, odd, maybe ask in #kde ?
<shadeslayer> and maybe you need to logut/login ?
<UberDuper> shadeslayer: Ever setup kubuntu in a kvm/spice vm?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I've run live sessions in KVM
<shadeslayer> but that's about it
<UberDuper> I just can't get the spice bits working.
<shadeslayer> wouldn't know :)
<UberDuper> So I ditched it and setup x11rdp
<UberDuper> Which I guess is fine.
<UberDuper> I just don't want to use virtalbox.
<UberDuper> I think this is the furthest I've ever gotten trying to switch from osx to linux.
<phunyguy> shadeslayer: I am asking in #kde, and they say it only applies to KIO, and things like KDE IM don't use KIO.  So I set it manually in one of the connections and it still doesn't work.  Even one that uses https proxy doesn't work when rekonq works with https queries just fine.
<phunyguy> I don't get it.
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> if it's IM specifically ask in #kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> but they might be right about the IM bits
<shadeslayer> since all the im bits are done by telepathy and I'm not sure if telepathy respects KDE Proxy settings
<shadeslayer> in which case it's a bug and must be fixed
<phunyguy> same with Quassel and KMail
<phunyguy> they don't respect proxy either
<phunyguy> I can't even find an option to set proxy in Quassel
<phunyguy> and about logging out and back in, that shouldn't matter
<phunyguy> but I will try
<phunyguy> newp.
<UberDuper> You're trying to use an http proxy for IM?
<phunyguy> no, socks.
<UberDuper> ah
<phunyguy> for example, in ubuntu, they allow you to set a system-wide proxy for socks, and empathy utilizes that
<phunyguy> as does anything else requiring an outbound service connection
<phunyguy> argh.   I can't make this work.  (SOCKS proxy)
<UberDuper> Is there any way to trigger a klipper action on images in the clipboard?
<wolftune> Anybody know if there exists a plasma panel widget to do something like the Unity thing where the active window's title bar and buttons are shown in the panel?
<rork> wolftune: window menubar might help you out half way
<wolftune> hmm ok
<wolftune> the deal is: I decided I really like the icon-only task manager, and now I've gone from overly cluttered panel to pretty empty. It would work well to do the Unity thing in the empty space
<rork> yeah, I used it for a while to save some window space. I made an auto-hiding panel on top for the menubar.
<rork> Now instead I have the no panel desktop :)
<wolftune> the no panel desktop?
<rork> I removed all my panels, and have 5 virtual desktops with the most used icons instead
<rork> Each desktop has a different catagory: Internet, Coding, Gaming, Multimedia, System
<wolftune> interesting
<wolftune> anyway, I found something interesting: Application Name Plasmoid
<wolftune> but I haven't found Window Menubar, where do I get that?
<rork> it's standard I thought, just search for menu in the widget toolbar
<rork> Screenshot of "present dekstops": http://www.rork.nl/tmp/desktop.png
<rork> Just play around, use your imagination and make it as you like ;)
<wolftune> I decided to just add extra spacers to make things work better
<osijek_laptop> hi
#kubuntu 2013-01-12
<designbybeck_> I'm using Quassel IRC, on  a new system. I left my other username logged in at work. and now it will not let me login here, it says that Nick is already in use?
<designbybeck_> How do I fix that?
<tindo> anyone here good with conky?
<yofel> designbybeck_: you can kick the other client by ghosting the nick if it's registered
<osiristhevirus> anyone around?  Im new to kubuntu and could use a lil help?
<designbybeck_> yofel:  not sure how to do that
<designbybeck_> it is registared
<osiristhevirus> I need a lil help installing skype
<designbybeck_> osiristhevirus: did you grab the latest from http://skype.com ?
<osiristhevirus> yeah but its telling me wrong arch..  Im using kubuntu 64bit
<yofel> designbybeck_: nickserv has a ghost command
<designbybeck_> yofel:  I didn't see it in there help
<designbybeck_> i'll look again
<yofel> Syntax: GHOST <nick> [password]
<yofel> password only if you're not identified
<designbybeck_> with a slash in front of it yofel ?
<yofel>  /msg nickserv ghost ...
<designbybeck_> k
<aj_> I'm currently on xubuntu 11.04 but i want to be on the latest version of kubuntu ... how would I go about doing that without using a liveCD or liveusb or anything along those lines?
<aj_> i have to install kde window manager and get rid of xfce ?
<yofel> aj_: you would install kubuntu-desktop and then go on the upgrade path
<zacarias> plasma has become very slow. Clicking on the Kickoff menu or trying to add a new element, for instance, is incredibly slow. Maybe I installed something, some widget that I shouldn't. I tried to reset plasma to defaults, but nothing seems to work. Any help?
<cjae> anyone have chrome browser looking like it belongs in kde
<molewin8> hello
<molewin8> i'm getting killed by a bug, i think it's this
<molewin8> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54353
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 54353 in Input/evdev "cursor jumping with xf86-input-evdev-2.7.3" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<molewin8> i think it's related to this
<molewin8> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1041063
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1041063 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Raring) "mouse pointer periodically leaps to left and top of screen with absolute pointing devices" [High,Fix released]
<molewin8> is there anyway to fix my system easily?
<molewin8> basically means kubuntu doesn't really work properly in virtualbox at all
<molewin8> :(
<molewin8> mouse goes crazy
<newguy123> interesting.  irc 101
<newguy123> anyone home yet?
<Subfusc> what do you mean yet? its morning here
<newguy123> night time here
<newguy123> well early morning
<newguy123> hi aguy
<newguy123> hi boot
<newguy123> soes anyone talk in here?
<Nutty> no
<newguy123> how come?
<jubei> hello. I am trying to go from unity to kubuntu but I'm struggling a little. I 've removed unity* then installed kde-standard and kde-full as well as kubuntu-desktop
<Nutty> anyone know where I can find visual fingerprint analyis software
<jubei> the result is now I get a kde-like login screen but after that login screen I get an empty desktop
<jubei> I've deleted everything under ~/.config just to be sure but no effect
<jubei> any ideas on how to troubleshoot it?
<jubei> oh I just realized I was logging into "default" , I'm not trying plasma
<jubei> now*
<Subfusc> jubei: kde use .kde[4] as config directory
<jubei> Subfusc: login to kde plasma worked fine
<jubei> Subfusc: i was logging in to some "default" session
<Subfusc> jubei: it was more FYI ;)
<jubei> Subfusc: ok thanks
<Subfusc> so you know where kde stores its config files
<jubei> it's been a very long time since I tried kde but I must admit
<jubei> it's a bit cluttered  (no offence)
<jimbob6996> so a search
<jimbob6996> they all work
<jimbob6996> just different eye candy is all
<Subfusc> jubei: its a welcome change from Gnomes "there is nothing here"
<jubei> Subfusc :)
<jubei> Subfusc: yes but I think it goes to the other extreme. There's too much here :)
<Subfusc> jubei: once you get an overview, its actually not that bothersome
<Subfusc> its just the part of getting the overview which can be somewhat overwealming
<Subfusc> jubei: and the integration with web is phenomenal for getting themes and setting up the look and feel
<Subfusc> none of the other dm I have tried has that
<jubei> Subfusc: fair enough.  thanks for the help though, much appreciated.
<kotTon_kaNdiy> hi josel
<kotTon_kaNdiy> ./list
<kotTon_kaNdiy> lol
<Das_Auge> hi kotTon_kaNdiy
<kotTon_kaNdiy> hey das
<kotTon_kaNdiy> das boot
<Das_Auge> I got a problem with my kubuntu notebook:
<kotTon_kaNdiy> ok
<kotTon_kaNdiy> which is?
<Das_Auge> Most of the time I am using it with an external display. So by default the internal display is swiched off. But when use the notebook onroad, I start it, and the internal screen remains black.
<kotTon_kaNdiy> have you checked your bios settings?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kid_> Hi all
<heoyea> yelo
<kid_> after creating a 2nd account I dont have permission on files
<heoyea> o
<kid_> for example I'm in ~/Desktop and create a file test.c with nano, I wont be able to save it
<BluesKaj> kid_, di you setup file share permissions
<BluesKaj> did you rather
<kid_> BluesKaj : what's that ?
<kid_> With the 1st user I don't have problems but I do with the 2nd
<heoyea> maybe ur not part of a group?
<heoyea> cat /etc/group
<BluesKaj> as the primary user , you set up the folder permissions to share
<kid_> I created a group called partage
<heoyea> maybe use chown then
<kid_> and what should I see in /etc/group ?
<heoyea> u should see ur user name next to the group that u want access to
<heoyea> like storage, video ..etc
<kid_> both are in sudo
<kid_> while the 1st is in adm, cdrom and plugdev
<heoyea> yea add ur new user name if u want the same access
<heoyea> next to it
<kid_> how to add and next to what ?
<BluesKaj> kid_, why would you want to use another or differnt username anyway , for control over another user 's access ?
<kid_> BluesKaj : 2 sessions for 2 desktop environnements.
<kid_> I'm testing kde and cinnamon and the cleaner way to do that is to have 2 accounts
<kid_> I followed a tutorial in which I had to add the 2nd user to a group. But when I use the command line, I have restriction in  the new account
<Das_Auge> kotTon_kaNdiy: It is not Bios, it is a KDE Setting. If I open a terminal and type "xrandr --auto" the internal screen reapperas. But I have to do that blindly...
<kotTon_kaNdiy> even after a reboot?
<Peace-> kid_: what did you do exacly?
<Das_Auge> Yes: Turn off PC, unplugg HDMI, turn on PC, Log-in-Screen is shown, Log in, Display gets black.
<Das_Auge> I set in the KDE Screen settings (german: Anzeige-Einstellungen) extern-only to default to avoid that the internal notebook-display is shown.
<kid_> Peace : sudo adduser, addgroup, adduser to group, chgrp -R /home/1st and 2nd user, and then symbolic links on repertory and files (ln -s)
<Das_Auge> kotTon_kaNdiy: Before setting this, KDE always asked me wheter I want to enter the Settings to configure the Display.
<BluesKaj> I had our laptop connected a monitor via vga and the setting in dispaly and monitor in system settings , had the option tun the laptop screen off . Is there such an option with your setuo , Das_Auge?
<Das_Auge> BluesKaj: Yes.
 * BluesKaj put son his glasses
<Das_Auge> BluesKaj: I have turned the screen off by default.
<BluesKaj> and it's not keeping your settings ?
<Das_Auge> BluesKaj: It is keeping the setting, even if I plugg off the external monitor. As a result I cannot see the desktop of all, after that. Thats my problem.
<Peace-> kid_: mm well kid it's not so easy understand well what you did btw you could just try to reboot
<Das_Auge> "of all" = "at all"
<Peace-> kid_: even if this is not a linux solution
<Peace-> kid_: btw i do always sudo adduser $USER admin
<Peace-> for my user
<BluesKaj> Das_Auge, so before using " no hdmi " setting make sure you set it back to the default
<Das_Auge> I can't know that before, BluesKaj. If I turn off the Computer and the next day I put it in my bag to turn it on in the train, I remain without display.
<Das_Auge> Is there any way to tell KDE: "If there ist only LVDS1 plugged in, turn it on. If there is also HDMI1, plugg LVDS1 off"?
<Das_Auge> I already did a workaround: a global shortcut runs "xrandr --output HDMI1 --off --output LVDS1 --auto --scale 1x1 --panning 1366x768"
<Das_Auge> But its only a workaround.
<Peace-> Das_Auge: mm you could do a udev rule
<Peace-> Das_Auge: for example when i plug in my nokia i did a udev rule that says
<Peace-> if nokia is plugged on usb run this script
<Das_Auge> that sounds interesting. Never heard about udev rules.
<Peace-> you could do that
<BluesKaj> Das_Auge, this might be a situation that calls for a startup script  , justa s Peace-  suggests
<Peace-> Das_Auge: i dunno if you can do with screen
<Peace-> Das_Auge: but if i were you i would try
<Peace-> Das_Auge: i can give you my website link where i describe what i did for my nokia
<kid_> Peace : I'll show you the tutorial, wait a minuute
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> can you say me how to write the mp3 to a cd so that a regular cd player can play it? (e.g. one that can't play mp3)
<kid_> Peace : http://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Flehollandaisvolant.net%2Flinux%2Fgkde%2F&act=url
<kid_> From part 8 to the end
<kid_> it is a translation so there"re mistakes
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, install soundkonverter , then use it to convert the mp3s to wav files that you then burn to a cd
 * Das_Auge ist looking up for udev at ubuntuusers.de
<XiaYixuan> how do I burn? only cda plays
<XiaYixuan> the player can't play wav ._.
<Peace-> Das_Auge: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/24/nokia-5800-udev-rules-to-automount/
<Peace-> Das_Auge: in that udev rule i run a script
<Peace-> Das_Auge: you need to identy i guess with sudo lshw  the id of your monitor
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, , van't play wav ? it the kind of file from which all standard cds are burned
<Peace-> Das_Auge: after taht modify that udev rule
<Peace-> Das_Auge: and create your own script
<Peace-> XiaYixuan: ?
<XiaYixuan> Peace-: never mind
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, also install kubuntu-restricted-extras to make sure you have the proper codecs and drm (libdvdcss2)
<Das_Auge> no result with sudo lshw. It says nothing about a display. Only the graphics chip.
<Das_Auge> Peace-:
<Peace-> Das_Auge: dsmeg ?
<Peace-> Das_Auge: dmesg
 * Das_Auge is trying dsmeg
<Peace-> wrong command
<Peace-> :P
<Das_Auge> Peace-: Strike!
<Das_Auge> Peace-: http://paste.kde.org/644954/
<Das_Auge> But I dont know which information to use.
<Peace-> wait a moment
<Peace-> Das_Auge: i am reading my notes
<Peace-> Das_Auge: udevadm monitor
<Peace-> Das_Auge: plug in and remove the monitor
<Peace-> see what it says
<Das_Auge> It says: monitor will print the received events for:
<Das_Auge> UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing
<Das_Auge> KERNEL - the kernel uevent
<Peace-> ok you have plugin the monitor ?
<Peace-> have oyu
<Das_Auge> Peace-: Now I got It: http://paste.kde.org/644972/
<Peace-> Das_Auge: ok so subsystem is drm
<Das_Auge> mmhhmm
<Peace-> Das_Auge: we are searching for some etiquette => udev rules = does some stuff  when you feel these etiquette
<Peace-> etiquete are specific for one device
<Peace-> in my case subsystem was usb because my nokia was plugged with usb
<Peace-> cable
<Peace-> if you are not very specific wth etiquette \ ATTR a rule or an action can be loaded by udev even for different device that has the same etiquette
<Peace-> i dunno if you have understood
<Peace-> Das_Auge: if you want more ATTR  try this
<Peace-> Das_Auge: udevadm info -a -p  $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/dri/card0)
<Peace-> with that you should be able to identify all the ATTR (i guess attribute of your device )
<Peace-> Das_Auge: it's not easy man you need to test your udev rules
<Peace-> it will take you time to understand
<Das_Auge> Peace-: indeed
<Das_Auge> Peace-: I got an idea: KDE already has a rule: Every time I plug in the monitor it asks me what to do. What about copying that rule? But I dont know where it is.
<Peace-> Das_Auge: try to google hdmi udev
<Peace-> Das_Auge: you should get something that fit you
<Das_Auge> I already tried.
<Peace-> Das_Auge: video card ? nvidia
<Das_Auge> I got now another Idea:
<Das_Auge> cat /sys/class/drm/card0/card0-HDMI-A-1/status tells me "connected" or "disconnected"
<Peace-> the problem it's that you need to use SUBSYSTEM and ATTR
<Peace-> to identify a device
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> udev can do an ACTION
<Peace-> That in your case will be the xrand stuff
<Das_Auge> what about making a startup script (f.e. in KDE Autostart) which controlls if the external monitor is plugged in. Depending on that it does a xrandr command.
<Peace-> Das_Auge: yes you could do that too
<Das_Auge> the problem: I dont know the sh script language.
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> if [[  "$(command you want )"  ==  "value you know" ]]; then   command you want run ; else command when cable is not plugged ; fi
<Peace-> Das_Auge: ^
<Das_Auge> thanks, Peace-!
 * Das_Auge trying
<kubuntuser> hello
<kubuntuser> i have a problem with my wireless
<kubuntuser> on kubuntu daily 13.04
<kubuntuser> message is setting network address
<kubuntuser> and doesnt work
<kubuntuser> anyone have the same problem of me ?
<kubuntuser> wireless on daily of today not work
<BluesKaj> kubuntuser, join #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 support
<kubuntuser> ok BluesKaj
<Wizard> Hello.
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I just installed Kubuntu 12.10 and chromium but was wondering how I get the flash plugin for it? I've tried googling this but I get Lubuntu entries or posts from Ubuntu 11 that apparently no longer work
<tsimpson> chromium should share the flash plugin with the other browsers, you just need to make sure you have the package flashplugin-installer installed
 * Wizard nods.
<Wizard> Is it possible to disable kruner transparency?
<Wizard> It makes me sick :D
<Wizard> UTF test, Działa? Работает? Works?
<BluesKaj> Wizard, yes, change your desktop theme
<metap0d> Wizard: I'm not the only one who thinks KDE looks like a bubbly cartoon anime game turned into a GUI :D
<metap0d> I wanted to ask a useability question as a newbie ... when I'm using the KDE Menu at the bottom left and go to Applications > Graphics ... is there an easy way to go back a level instead of clicking "Graphics" at the top? Like a hotkey?
<BluesKaj> metap0d, have you used gnome ? that's the cartooney GUI
<metap0d> BluesKaj: I meant more or less the default KDE themes, but yeah it is as well. After I have it configured KDE is just fine.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Which one do you recommend?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> metap0d: I like oxygen and air themes.
<Wizard> It looks cartoonish, but they'r stylish!
<Aurelio> Why does Ark take forever to open a .r00 file???
<Aurelio> Do I need another program thats better? OR is my file corrupted or something
<BluesKaj> Wizard, it's a matter of taste , but if you don't want transparent losks , use one that you like that isn't transparent :)
<BluesKaj> losks=looks
<Aurelio> anyone else have issues with ark opening .r00 files ?
<Wizard> BluesKaj: OK.
<Wizard> Wait, it is possible to check only one theme element do different one!
<BluesKaj> Wizard, only one theme works at a time
<pawel_> hi, is there any way to install software from USC in Kubuntu?
<Wizard> pawel_: Sure.
<pawel_> I mean sofware like proprietary games
<BluesKaj> is USC hosting an ubuntu repository ?
<Wizard> BluesKaj: I don't think it's regular repo.
<Wizard> But I bet USC installed under Kubuntu will behave normally :)
<Obsidian1723> BluesKaj: check launchpad since it could be in a PPA
<pawel_> BluesKaj: I tried to install Legend of Grimrock that I bought in humbleboundle, but it doesn't want to install in Kubuntu
<pawel_> Wizard: yeah, but USC wants doezens of trash
<BluesKaj> pawel_, you need to install wine to run windows apps/gamesin kubuntu
<Obsidian1723> Who needs uSC when you have apt-get, aptittude, and synaptic?
<pawel_> Obsidian1723: but they can't install proprietary games that are available via USC
<Obsidian1723> If you want games, use Windows... if you want to get real work done, use Linux,.
<pawel_> Obsidian1723: what a great idea, if you don't want to help be quiet, ok?
<Obsidian1723> Linux will never compete with Windows for gaming... too much R&D, money, and financial as well as technical (thus really Business) resources behind the games.
<pawel_> Obsidian1723: it will, but it doesn't matter for now
<pawel_> I just want to install games that are available via USC
<Obsidian1723> Well, I'd suggest WINE, but if you want to run Windows programs, why not just run Windows?
<pawel_> they're LINUX games
<Wizard> Obsidian1723: This is not a solution :/
<Wizard> pawel_: You may later uninstall USC and it's dependencies.
<Wizard> Dirty workaround, but should work :)
<Obsidian1723> Well, what about going to an Ubuntu machine, installing the games and repacking them into a DEB file and then install that on the Kubuntu box?
<pawel_> Wizard: true, I'll probably do it this way
<Wizard> Obsidian1723:  pointless, IMO :)
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install dpkg-repack (if you don't have it)
 * Wizard facepalsm
<pawel_> or perhaps, install Ubuntu in virtual machine and start downloading the game - it should add ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d, right?
<Wizard> pawel_: I'm not sure. I installe IntelliJ from USC and it haven't added anything.
<Wizard> It just downloaded deb from some webservice and installed it with dpkg :|
<pawel_> Wizard: ok, I'll install USC
<Wizard> That's the only solution, I'm afraid.
<pawel_> Wizard: ok, thanks for your help
<Obsidian1723> Hopefully it won't break Kubuntu.
<pawel_> Obsidian1723: it won't
<Wizard> How could it?
<Obsidian1723> If it doesn
 * BluesKaj facepalms
<Obsidian1723> t change any repos, I guess it wouldn't.
<Obsidian1723> I haven't used regular Ubuntu in quite some time.
<metap0d> Why are you almost intentionally giving him chalk fulls of incorrect information?
<metap0d> If you're unsure, stop talking.
<Obsidian1723> I would just investigate it before you toss something like that on a system, but hey, it's his system, not mine. Go for it.
<pawel_> Obsidian1723: thanks, but I'm quite handy in Linux and I know it won't breake a thing :)
<pawel_> break*
<BluesKaj> not if the games are listed in the ubuntu repos :)
<pawel_> BluesKaj: afaik they're not
<Subfusc> USC is defaultly installed in Kubuntu?
<Subfusc> I can bring it up and I havent installed it
<pawel_> Subfusc: no, it's not
<BluesKaj> heh, when you mentioned USC , I thought you werfe talking about the unviersity , not the ubuntu software center ,...too many sortforms nowadays
<BluesKaj> short
<pawel_> Subfusc: there's different application
 * RagnaRok__ yawns
<RagnaRok__> night guys
<pawel_> BluesKaj: sorry about that :)
<BluesKaj> hence my confusion , the software center is the repository to me
<BluesKaj> np pawel_ :)
<Subfusc> pawel_: there is more than one USC?
<pawel_> BluesKaj: then I can check if there's additional repo in Ubuntu
<pawel_> Subfusc: in Kubuntu it's just different application: Muon Software Center
<Subfusc> erhm, okay
<BluesKaj> I still use synaptic ...old school
<Subfusc> I still use yum :}
<BluesKaj> just for reference . apt-get is still my install engine
<pawel_> I'm using apt-get and I always copy dependencies to some file to be able to purge some application completely
<Wizard> pawel_: apt-get autoremove does it pretty well :)
<pawel_> Wizard: it usually lefts many packages that are shared with other applications
<pawel_> I miss something like: Pacman -Rsn ;)
<Wizard> pawel_: If they're shared - they're needed - simple.
<pawel_> Wizard: yeah, but they're not needed, but optional
<Wizard> Ah in *that* manner. You can tell apt-get not to install optional and suggested dependencies :)
<Wizard> I think Ubuntu installs optionals by default.
<Wizard> But I'm unsure.
<pawel_> Wizard: well, you're probably right in both cases
<Wizard> Personally I treat it as a compromise. Kubuntu offers me painless setup taking few megabytes in favour ;)
 * Wizard goes afk to watch ski jumping competition in Zakopane.
<Wizard> o/
<pawel_> Wizard: nice, I live near Zakopane btw. :)
<BluesKaj> pawel_, where is Zakopane?
<pawel_> in the south in Poland
<BluesKaj> right, just looked it up
<Aurelio> There we go, just had to install the addons.
<kay> test
<Sanzo> Salut
<Wizard> Sanzo: Salut.
<Sanzo> Wizard: Tu ne sais pas comment faire pour cracker des jeux windows sous linux par hasard?stp
<Wizard> !fr | Sanzo
<ubottu> Sanzo: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Wizard> I don't speak french, unfortunately.
<Sanzo> Wizard: Ok sorry, Do you know how to crack some windows videogames and play on linux? please
<Sanzo>  /join #ubuntu-fr
<Wizard> Cracking is definitelly offtopic here. You may try running your games with wine.
<Wizard> Befor you try, you may check compatibility on wine's website :)
<Sanzo> ok thank you!
<Wizard> You're welcome :)
<Sanzo> Do you know some canal where there is some gamer?
<Wizard> Hard to say, really.
<Wizard> #linux is quite busy.
<Sanzo> Ok thanks a lot! I try to find some canal in french
<harris> help!!!!!!!!!!! my pc is making pop noises
<Peace-> harris: poc korn ?
<Peace-> pop*
<harris> multiple pop sounds
<Peace-> harris: before it did it ?
<Peace-> or it's a new feature
<harris> it only does it on battery  i just got battery
<harris> did not pop with xp
<Peace-> harris: i dunno
<Peace-> sorry
<harris> ok ill try ubuntu
<Linkmaster> that's odd...where are the sounds coming from?
<harris> speaker
<harris> i am useing pear linux
<Linkmaster> speaker
<harris> but they dont have channel
<harris> please help any way
<harris> i need it
<Linkmaster> I remember something like this happening to me once, awhile ago. I don't know pear linux very well however, so I don't know how old/new it is, what's on it, etc., etc.
<harris> have a hp pavilion dv6000
<Peace-> pear linux?
<Linkmaster> That's a rather new computer, interesting
<harris> pear linux 6 pretty new
<Peace-> harris: i i have the same pc
<Linkmaster> Again, I've never heard of pear though
<harris> it a linux version of mac
<Peace-> harris: and with kubuntu 12.10 it works well
<Peace-> harris: it works well even with kubuntu 13.04 alpa
<Peace-> alpha
<Peace-> harris: we DO NOT SUPPORT  OTHER SYSTEM
<Peace-> harris: only kubuntu
<harris> they dont have a channel
<Linkmaster> harris: as Peace said, since he has that one, try loading up Kubu 12.04/12.10 instead, see if that helps
<harris> i like the kayout of pear
<Peace-> harris: i have the same machine and with kubuntu it works well
<Linkmaster> If you partioned /home away from your system, you'll be able to install to kubu w/ no worries
<Peace-> harris: ok but in this channel you can't get support for that
<harris> please
<Peace-> cuz this is #kubuntu only channel
<harris> i might pay
<Peace-> i will not help sorry
<Peace-> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<harris> fine bye
<harris> i will never try kubuntu for this
<Peace-> ok
<Linkmaster> Eh, your loss. At least it works ;)
<Peace-> :D Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> Peace-: -offtopic?
<Peace-> Linkmaster: yes
<Linkmaster> I don't see you in the channel
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SK3L3T0R> Hello.
<Guest91465> hi, I'm having trouble with automatic clipboard copying, it doesn't work anymore: when I select a piece of text with the mouse, it won't be pastable in another place. any ideas?
<Peace-> Guest91465: guess you need to see the settings
<Peace-> Guest91465: right click on clipboard
<Peace-> Guest91465: sorry right click on klipper icon
<Peace-> Guest91465: so configure klipper
<Guest91465> ok, let's see
<Guest91465> it's the scissors icon app, right?
<Peace-> Guest91465: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/12/plasma-desktopJe3022.png
<Guest91465> thnx
<Guest91465> ok, Peace- , the text gets copied but it's not pasted, for example, copying some text from rekonq or firefox is detected by klipper, but it won't be copied on kwrite or google search box. weird...
<Guest91465> Peace-, copypasting with the keyboard does work: ctrl-c, ctrl-v
<Das_Auge> Hi, in Kubuntu 12.04 I start always with the wrong resolution at the logon screen. I use a 1366x768 notebook screen and a fullHD external monitor. The login screen is shown at 1024x768.
<quesada> how trushworthy is the webupd8 ppa?
<quesada> I want oracle java
<TheLordOfTime> quesada, i use it even on production systems
<TheLordOfTime> all it is is a script/wrapper to download/install the oracle java software, it doesn't contain any actual code, what code it does install all comes from Oracle directly.
<TheLordOfTime> quesada, long-story-short if you need oracle (aka "sun") java, use the ppa.
<TheLordOfTime> otherwise, openjdk's java should be sufficient (oracle's said as much)
<quesada> I only need it for intellij pycharm
<quesada> should work with openjdk, but they don't support it
<andybrine> can anyone here recomend an easy way to setup open vpn?
<andybrine> hello everyone
<andybrine> evening :)
<andybrine> this place is usually highly active
<andybrine> i guess there is no one here
<andybrine> can anyone here help?
<andybrine> anyone there
<andybrine> ?
<TheLordOfTime> you have to ask a question
 * TheLordOfTime didn't see a question
#kubuntu 2013-01-13
<metap0d> Anyone know how I can find out which Additional Driver for my Nvidia card is which? I have two experimental and two current entries in the dialog but none of them state driver versions
<UberDuper> Where do you disable the lock screen for the screensaver / blanking?
<UberDuper> I've checked/unchecked everything that looks like it should turn it off.
<UberDuper> Still locks.
<UberDuper> I'm on the 4.10-RC
<robtygart> UberDuper: look at settings > Display > screen savers
<robtygart> or look at your power settings
<userlain> I LOVE KUBUNTU 12.04.1!
<UberDuper> robtygart: I've set it in both places. Doesn't prevent it from locking.
<UberDuper> Maybe a bug.
<metap0d> Hey everyone, is there an easy means to revertan Nvidia driver? I added the edgers PPA to try out the latest Nvidia drivers but they're pretty unstable. Unfortunately in my additional drivers dialog the new experimental driver has replaced my old current.
<metap0d> revert*
<Glitchd> can anyone give me a clue as to how i would go about writing a scritp to launch a program that is in /usr/bin ?
<dniMretsaM> Glitchd: using what, bash?
<Glitchd> dniMretsaM, ummm....idk
<Glitchd> dniMretsaM, its an "sh" script if that helps toward your question
<Glitchd> dniMretsaM, its to launch a program called "x11vnc"
<dniMretsaM> that would be using bash, most likely. you can simply put a call to that file in your script
<Glitchd> dniMretsaM, this is what i have so far
<Glitchd> #!/bin/bash
<Glitchd> /usr/bin/x11vnc.sh
<dniMretsaM> and that doesn't work?
<Glitchd> nope
<Glitchd> says its not there
<jazzkutya> drop the .sh unless if it really is /usr/bin/x11vnc.sh
<jazzkutya> -if
<dniMretsaM> yeah, what he said
<Glitchd> jazzkutya, in the bin folder, its just an icon with "x11vnc" no ending or anything.
<Glitchd> jazzkutya, i thought i was an sh file
<Glitchd> thats hilarious. it worked.
<Glitchd> now i need to add that script to startup at boot
<Glitchd> i have it on my server and i would be convenient if it would just start then i dont have to log in with ssh and start it then log in with vnc
<Glitchd> i could just log in with vnc
<Glitchd> cuts a few step out of the equation
<Glitchd> how would i add that script to start with the machine
<Glitchd> =?
<Glitchd> **?
<jazzkutya> does that x11vnc start it's own session like the vncserver i use?
<jazzkutya> or it uses the session it was started from?
<Glitchd> jazzkutya, dont quite understand what u mean..
<jazzkutya> well then you better not administer any server on the internet :)
<Glitchd> wait i understand after reading it again..
<Glitchd> it starts its own session
<jazzkutya> does it change to an unprivileged user if started as root?
<Glitchd> ...nope wrong. it uses the current session
<jazzkutya> i'm not on linux right now to check this
<jazzkutya> well then it's complicated
<Glitchd> i made an .sh script to start it, i just need to know how to add the .sh script to session and startup, and if that will even work.
<jazzkutya> somehow you can setup autologin with ubuntu i guess... i was able to do this with 8.04 i don't know how it works with current ubuntu
<Glitchd> i dont need it to autologin..
<Glitchd> ok screw that question, answer this.
<jazzkutya> you have to autostart your script from kde _and_ setup autologin so the the system will automatically start a kde session to which you can connect to with kde
<Glitchd> im adding it to session and startup, for the command i put /home/***/x11vnc.sh
<jazzkutya> but afaik ubuntu has a vnc server builtin that can be set up with simple gui
<Glitchd> or do i have to put /home/***/./x11vnc.sh
<Glitchd> ?
<jazzkutya> they are the same
<Glitchd> oh..
<Glitchd> thought it was imparative to put the "./" to make sh scripts launch..
<jazzkutya> in commandline yes but not in an absolute path
<jazzkutya> an absolute path is one that starts with /
<Glitchd> mmk, good to know.
<Glitchd> thx
<Guest78365> hi all
<Wizard> Hi all.
<Syria> Hi, Can I add custom commands to the menu ? like send to > usb flash disc?
<Torch> Syria: you're referring to the right-click menu in, e.g. dolphin for files?
<Syria> Torch:  I found the solution ! thank you buddy, Dolphin > Settings > Configure Dolphin > General > Context  Menu. There are options to "Show 'Delete' command", "Show 'Copy To' and  'Move To' commands".
<Syria> But still don't know how to protect a zipped file with a password!
<meier_hans> test
<meier_hans> hello everybody, can i please get some obfs2 tor bridges? i am currently blocked by chinese fw - you can get them here: https://bridges.torproject.org/?transport=obfs2 . thank you very much
<meier_hans> please help me out and support a free internet
<azrael_> Hi everyone, I've a problem with the ath9k driver for my Atheros AR9285 controller. The signal is very very low even if I'm near the AP and the connection is very unstable. Any idea?
<Das_Auge> Hello people
<Das_Auge> I need some help on a startup problem in Kubuntu 12.04: I start always with the wrong resolution at the logon screen. I use a 1366x768 notebook screen and a fullHD external monitor. The login screen is shown at 1024x768.
<Torch> Das_Auge: gfx card and driver would help ;-)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Das_Auge> Torch: Intel on-chip: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller. Driver: i915
<alsitnetpc> hallo, here is ..
<BluesKaj> alsitnetpc, ??
<FlowRiser> Hey all, i'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with unity+compiz; I want to switch to kde as easy as possible; What's the best course of action ?
<Peace-> FlowRiser: just install kubuntu-desktop package
<Peace-> FlowRiser: and remove unity
<Peace-> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, install kubuntu-desktop , then you cah remove ubuntu-desktop if you wish
<FlowRiser> Peace-, BluesKaj, thanks will do :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: for you information removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove all the packages :P
<BluesKaj> yes , he has to purge them
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mmm ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<BluesKaj> yeah , but the page you poated for pure kde used to be behind anbd didn't include 12.10 until recently , hence my suggestions, Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have you tried with purge?
<BluesKaj> that page takes ages to update , I'm surprised
<Peace-> for what i remember it doesn't do the job
<BluesKaj> yes it woks ok but it's more work
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> BluesKaj: never installed unity :P
<BluesKaj> I did , but switched to gnome shell very quickly , then after a week i got rid of it as well
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P echo  $(apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depen/ || /Rec/{ gsub(/\,/,"") ;gsub(/Recommends:/,"");gsub(/Depends:/,""); print} ' | awk '{ printf "%s", $0 }')
<Peace-> prints all the ubuntu dependences :D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i used this method to reinstall kde :D http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<BluesKaj> well after removing gnome i just purged all the ubuntu apps except for synaptic and then used autremove and autoclean after a reboot ...seems to have done the job ..I'm still running the same install
<Peace-> good
<BluesKaj> I still prefer synaptic to muon tho
<brumesvitas> Salut tout le monde =)
<BluesKaj> hello brumesvitas , c'est anglais ici
<brumesvitas> Oh sorry =)
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> but you can ask your question in english , brumesvitas
<brumesvitas> Ok thanks =)
<Das_Auge> Hello, is there a certain way to tell KDM at which reslution to start?
<FlowRiser> Ok, so i'm downloading the kubuntu-desktop package
<FlowRiser> can i just disable unity, rather than uninstalling it ?
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, you can choose which desktop to run at the login page
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> choose kde4, or whatever others you have installed , such as gnome-shell, gnome-panel, xfce4 etc
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, that might be a problem ... thanks for reminding me to change the login screen to unity-greeter; I'm running a custom greeter
<FlowRiser> Haven't gotten the chance to add a user session change :D
<BluesKaj> personally i think the greeter page i kde is fugly ...it's greyblue theme is awful
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, that's why i'm installing kde, to help d_ed work on his greeter themes
<yofel> lightdm-greeter-kde just uses the default kde background by default. (Meaning it looks much better with 4.10...)
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, my current greeter theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBFlNp13MQ0
<BluesKaj> there is an option to change the bckground on the greeter page in system settings login page but it rarely works
<FlowRiser> Right, so i guess it installed... fingers crossed.
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, it worked! i now have kde installed, tbh it's slower than unity+compiz, but it looks great
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, kwin uses version of compiz , you can get most of the same effects in kmenu>computer>sytemsettings>desktop effects
<BluesKaj> without using compiz
<ovidiu-florin_> Hello world, I have a problem with kontact and Kmail, I crashes. I've only managed to set up my Gmail account on it and since then I can't start it anymore. Any Ideeas?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, unless you need a database email system for work or home office , don't use kmail if it crashes on your system ..I use thunderbird
<ovidiu-florin_> then Why does kubuntu ship with Kmail?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, that's what a lot of KDE users have wonderedd about for the last 3yrs , but one can disable akonadi server for kmail and other PIM apps and instyall aemail of your choice
<yofel> ovidiu-florin_: it tries to stick to KDE software whenever possible, sadly kmail is not the most stable piece of software there
<ovidiu-florin_> I've tried kmail in the previous release, and I really like it, maybe more than thunderbird
<ovidiu-florin_> but it's very unstable
<DarthFrog> Which is too bad.  Kmail had a lot of potential.
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin_, ithink it was an attempt by Canonical to increase penetration into the workplace /market
<yofel> BluesKaj: you may exclusively blame KDE for the current Kontact suite
<yofel> debian did the right thing sticking to the old one
<BluesKaj> well to include it ..sorry , that was apoor choice of words
<BluesKaj> kde is responsible
<ovidiu-florin_> ok, Ill go on the #kde channel
<BluesKaj> but it doen't work at all on my setup ...segfaults after abot 2 days of use ...as if it gets infected by a virus like windows
<yofel> that didn't have anything to do with canonical either, just the kubuntu team
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes I'm aware of that , i just never liked Canonicals enterprise motives and suspect that kde4/kmail was convenient for them
<yofel> well, if it had been better maybe they would've even used it. Sad that it's not
<BluesKaj> but I blame Canoonical for not pushing KDE for a better PIM suite that actually works
<DarthFrog> I doubt Canonical would have much influence with the KDE boys.
<BluesKaj> too bad
<BluesKaj> who does KDE favour then when it comes to OSs
<DarthFrog> Yes, I agree.  Lacking a great mail client will hurt KDE in the long run.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I don't have the sense that KDE favours any one distro over any other.
<yofel> it's not the default DE on any larger distro I know of either
<DarthFrog> yofel:  SuSE?
<ovidiu-florin_> I'm searching for an ideea of an application that I want to make and to know that people are using it, maybe this is it: an email client :D
<yofel> hm...
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, somew=how i doubt that ..everyone has favs , whether thy admit it or not ...I'd like see what OSs the KDE ppl use in their evreyday work
<yofel> DarthFrog: they at least seem to have both gnome and kde on the default DVD
<BluesKaj> thunderbird is agood email , I recommend it highly ..easy to setup and use
<DarthFrog> yofel:  Which is a desirable thing, IMHO.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I like and use Tbird, too.
<DarthFrog> Mainly because Kmail doesn't handle HTML mail properly.
<yofel> depends on your target, if a user doesn't know what gnome or kde is then that's debatable
 * yofel uses tbird too, because akonadi is too slow
 * DarthFrog doesn't see the point in akonadi/nepomuk.  It just consumes resources and gets in the way.
<yofel> nepomuk is getting better and better, but akonadi just stays slow :/
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, exactly it's an unecessary burden for ordinary users
<yofel> and mysql is even the best working backend -.-
<BluesKaj> nepomuk is useless to me
<ovidiu-florin_> what exactly is nepomuk and akonadi?
<DarthFrog> !akonadi
<DarthFrog> !nepomuk
<DarthFrog> Ha.  the bot knows nothing about them.
<FlowRiser> QUESTION: virtual desktops, how do i enable them in kde ?
<BluesKaj> the factoid bot is disabled ?
<yofel> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong!
<FlowRiser> lol, that is nice
<yofel> nope, it's just lacking knowledge
<BluesKaj> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in quantal
<DarthFrog> FlowRiser:  Use System Settings.
<BluesKaj> he
<yofel> FlowRiser: system settings -> workspace behaviour
<FlowRiser> ubottu, hello
<FlowRiser> yofel, DarthFrog thanks
<DarthFrog> We need a kbottu.
<ovidiu-florin_> FlowRiser: theres a widget called Pager that helps you manage them, so you don't have to go to system setting
<yofel> there is kubotu, but for different purposes
<BluesKaj> !pim
<yofel> !info nepomuk-core
<ubottu> nepomuk-core (source: nepomuk-core): Nepomuk Semantik Desktop core libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 374 kB, installed size 1475 kB
<yofel> bah
<yofel> look at http://nepomuk.kde.org/ if you want to know what it is..
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin_, mersi frumos :D
<ovidiu-florin_> FlowRiser: Cu plăcere
<DarthFrog> Nepomuk is very ambitious.  Unfortunately, it's still early days for this type of technology and its immaturity gets in the way frequently.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: actually, I'd disagree
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: I was hoping around the new indexer code
<shadeslayer> and it's pretty good
<shadeslayer> it's really really fast right now, probably because the indexers don't do alot of things
<shadeslayer> I even wrote one to extract data out of ebooks and mobi files, but it didn't get into the repo because if issues
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: my next mini project resulted in this for homerun : http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/09/plasma-desktopwr2226.png
<shadeslayer> but I can't get the poster to resize properly right now
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  Looks nice.
<DarthFrog> The one feature I'd like to see added (and it may already be there, IDK) is when I enter text into krunner, that it runs the program of that name instead of some web page, text document or picture.
<shadeslayer> actually that would be a wieghting issue with krunner
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: can you give me a test case where I can reproduce this?
<shadeslayer> because for eg. if I type quassel, the program always appears before any documents
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  Not right now off the top of my head.  I will do so the next time I encounter the issue.
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-w11147
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: okay
<shadeslayer> KRunner 'learns' as you use it
<DarthFrog> I'm trying to recall the last time I encountered the issue.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> once you find a testcase and can reproduce it on 4.10, then we can poke people in #nepomuk-kde
<shadeslayer> or I can go over to Vishesh's house and heckle him :P
<DarthFrog> the thing is, I now work around it almost without conscious intervention. :-)
<shadeslayer> haha
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  Has 4.10 been released?  I'm on 4.9.97.
 * DarthFrog goes to run dist-upgrade.
<yofel> that would be what's current
<shadeslayer> heh, 4.9.97 is what will become 4.10 eventually
<yofel> DarthFrog: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.10_Release_Schedule
<shadeslayer> so if you can reproduce that with 4.10 ( or 4.9.97 for that matter ) , please do file a bug with full test cases :)
<DarthFrog> yofel:  Thanks.
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  I find trying to file a bug to be the equivalent of "a maze of twisty passages, all alike".  I ususally give up in frustration.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ok, I agree, bugzilla doesn't have the friendliest user interface
<DarthFrog> I keep getting sent back to a previous page.
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<OerHeks> ok BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, I was merely checking the factoid to show my wife the rules
<BluesKaj> or that that rule , at least :)
<OerHeks> It is clear and helpfull, you know english is not my native language selection on Kubuntu :-)
 * OerHeks loves the factoids
<BluesKaj> agreed, and I despise those shortforms and silly text-style words that some use here ..I'm guilty of one (ppl) when I shoule use "people"
<BluesKaj> err should
<jazzkutya> u are offtopic :)
<BluesKaj> proper words in any language should be used
<BluesKaj> not really it's a rule of the room
<BluesKaj> and all should be aware of them :)
<shojo> hi, does the new kubuntu install in dual boot as a program under windows? Its silyl but someone told me that and i'm verifying
<shojo> or any clue what might have given them that idea? They said it was listed in Windows under "program Files"?
<yofel_> that would be installing using Wubi
<shojo> really? what does it do?
<yofel_> install kubuntu in Windows as a program. The system is stored in a file and added to the boot options
<yofel_> Rather slow and really only usable to try it out or when you have no other choice
<yofel_> you can remove it using add/remove program in windows if you want then
<shojo> i see. thank you very much!!! you're amazing for knowing this!
<BluesKaj> there is a misconception about ubuntu that it can only run in windows . Even my daughter asked me about that since some sales jerk at a bigbox store told her that was the case
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, most sales persons don't know jack.
<BluesKaj> no kidding ... or they are deliberately misleading customers because windows is the only install that's allowed...most stores won't sell a raw pc or laptop
<quesada_> I like to have my taskbar vertical, but I also display the window title there
<quesada_> I use "current application" plasmoid to display window name in horizontal taskbar
<quesada_> this doesn't work when the taskbar is vertical
<quesada_> anyone knows a plasmoid that would do this? or  a workaround?
<quesada_> any trick to see the window name (I have window bars off, using awesome)
<jhonny> ciao
<baloo_> bye
<ObsequiousNewt> Hello?
<ObsequiousNewt> Is anyone here?
<musca> yes, just ask.
<ObsequiousNewt> Sorry
<ObsequiousNewt> Um, I was trying to resize my root partition from a LiveCD.
<ObsequiousNewt> I had tested this on a VM with the same conditions and it worked fine.
<ObsequiousNewt> But when I actually tried it, the partitioner seemed to freeze up.
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: Are you using KDE's partition manager?
<ObsequiousNewt> And now I have the partition, which has been resized the way I want it, and it won't boot and in fact is labeled as having no file format.
<ObsequiousNewt> Yeah, I was using the one installed by default on the live cd.
<ObsequiousNewt> But it worked in the VM...
<ObsequiousNewt> So, anyway, I ran boot-repair
<ObsequiousNewt> And I got this:
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: Hmm, well I had the kde one freeze on me too once. However Gparted (gnome's partition manager) works fine, ever since I have been using that one.
<ObsequiousNewt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529244
<ObsequiousNewt> So is it just a bug of the KDE PM?
<ObsequiousNewt> More importantly, is my system in any way recoverable?
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: What you need to do is some disk checking/repairing. What I can conclude from this message is that the boot sector with Grub is fine, however the first and second partition are in a state where the system doesn't know what it is.
<ObsequiousNewt> That's what it looked like.
<ObsequiousNewt> Wait, sda2/
<ObsequiousNewt> ?
<ObsequiousNewt> I didn't do anything to that. Couldn't, either.
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: Oh wait nvm, I'm not reading correctly...
<Torch> i think it's safe to ignore sda2 and sda5
<Torch> sda1
<Torch> seems broken
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: Do you happen to know what kind of filesystem it was?
<Torch> not good
<FloodBotK1> Torch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: Ext4?
<ObsequiousNewt> Yeah
<ObsequiousNewt> I'm fairly sure
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: http://justcheckingonall.wordpress.com/2010/07/18/howto-repair-broken-ext4-partitions/
<ObsequiousNewt> It was Kubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<ObsequiousNewt> Thanks
<ObsequiousNewt> I'll try that
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: This is also a good one, actually better: http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<lordievader> ObsequiousNewt: Or at least I've used the second guide once with a succesfull result :), good luck.
<Torch> i doubt fsck will help, it will just say it's not an ext filesystem
<ObsequiousNewt> It might.
<ObsequiousNewt> I'm going to try both of them, honestly.
<Torch> there's gpart (don'T confuse with gparted) for recovery that i have not used myself and another one whose name i forget
<Torch> ah, testdisk
<Torch> there are a couple of "recovery live cds" where this can be found
<Torch> though gpart might be the better tool for your case.... can't tell right now.
<ObsequiousNewt> Huh
<ObsequiousNewt> Okay, running fsck.ext4 gives me "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.
<ObsequiousNewt> Despite that it's actually ext4.
<Torch> now there was something in that second link about recovering the superblock from one of its backups
<ObsequiousNewt> Well, I'm trying that, but they're all complaining of a bad magic number.
<Torch> suggesting the backups are dead too
<ObsequiousNewt> And the last five say "Invalid argument while trying to open /dev/sda1"
<ObsequiousNewt> Odd, that.
<ObsequiousNewt> I'm trying gpart.
#kubuntu 2014-01-06
<tertu> so I've been having a few kernel panics recently
<tertu> guess what just happened to me
<tertu> it happens whenever i have my compaq hne-200 usb box
<jacobguy7800> Hi
<jacobguy7800> How do I add apps to categories on my menu?
<jacobguy7800> I set the app launcher menu to show when I right click and now I need to add minecraft to it
<jacobguy7800> Actually now it's in the lost & found cat, how do I change that to games
<jacobguy7800> WAIT I just right clicked on the kickoff
<jacobguy7800> sry
<uBUXUBu> hi kubuntu
<jacobguy7800> cls
<jacobguy7800> Sorry
<jacobguy7800> I have a problem with audio
<jacobguy7800> Waiiiiiiiiiiiit did I uninstall pulseaudio?
<jacky> o.O
<jacky> what's going on?
<jacobguy7800> Hi
<jacobguy7800> I have a problem with pulseaudio
<jacobguy7800> I have no sound
<jacobguy7800> Hello?
<jacobguy7800> Anyone here?
<jacobguy7800> I'm just gointg to go to #ubuntu
<jacobguy7800> ...jerks.
<soee> good morning
<zopsi> Anyone know if it is possible to install Kubuntu in a VM then transfer to a HDD with real hardware?
<zopsi> well maybe possible was the wrong word there. Is it feasible?
<HardWareGuy> uhh, did an update break gwenview
<HardWareGuy> LLVM ERROR: Program used external function '__morestack' which could not be resolved!
<HardWareGuy> ugh i updated llvm recently
<HardWareGuy> my other llvm things still work though
<valorie> zopsi: why not just install on the hdd?
<valorie> that's the easiest way
<valorie> run the live session, see if the important stuff works, then install
<soee> HardWareGuy: works fine here
<soee> im on 14.04
<HardWareGuy> soee:  13.10 here
<soee> valorie: are you on Saucy ?
<valorie> yes
<soee> can you check please ?
<valorie> check what?
<soee> valorie: [08:03] <HardWareGuy> uhh, did an update break gwenview
<valorie> oh, gwenview
<valorie> I never use it, sorry
<soee> ah ok :D
<HardWareGuy> what image viewer do you use on kde
<valorie> opens up with no error though
<HardWareGuy> same, but loading ANY image and it craps
<valorie> I mean, the application opens, and a random image opens
<HardWareGuy> sigh i have to figure out if it's the new llvm or some legacy problem
<zopsi> valorie, I use it for a server and it is located in the attic. I want to configure and compile my software on my desktop vs. sitting in the attic.
<valorie> everything seems fine; I can do fullscreen, go to any folder, etc.
<valorie> zopsi: ssh in?
<zopsi> valorie: that would make sense, but the thing is half the stuff in the house relies on the server. I wanted to make a seamless swap of hard disks or something similar.
<valorie> surely there is a way that computer manufacturers do it
<valorie> just image rather than installing
<zopsi> What do you mean by image?
<valorie> where you dd one drive to the other
<valorie> an exact copy
<valorie> not sure that it's possible to do that from a VM though
<zopsi> yeah that is what I was thinking of doing just wasnt sure about drivers and all that
<valorie> that's the thing - a manufacturer is installing on indentical boxes
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gitg> Hello, I am new to kubuntu and I need to configure an HP wireless printer but nothing I do seems to work
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<nashant_> hey. anyone know how to get an icon only taskbar?
<claydoh> nashant_:  there is the icon-only-taskbar widget, I think Fancy tasks might be able to do this as well. You just replace  the Task Manager plasma widget on the panel with a different widget
<nashant_> claydoh: Found it, thanks
<claydoh> ;)
<hanibana> hi, I am installing Kubuntu 12.04 Desktop on new PC. It seems like it does not have the LVM option on partitioning stage of installation. How can I install it with
<hanibana> LVM?
<nashant_> next question, at the moment all sides of the touchpad are being used as scrolling triggers. I only want right and bottom. How would I do that?
<nashant_> hanibana:
<nashant_> hanibana: load up the live desktop, install lvm2 (and system-config-lvm if you want to use a gui), sort out your partitions then run the installer
<nashant_> claydoh: Is there a way to switch desktop with a window, like shift+ctrl+alt+<arrow> in unity?
<nashant> claydoh (or anyone): Is there a way to switch desktop with a window, like shift+ctrl+alt+<arrow> in unity?
<BluesKaj> nafg_, whynot just add pagers in the panel for virtual desktops
<BluesKaj> oops nashant
<nashant> Ah, for me :)
<BluesKaj> nashant, system settings>workspace behaviour>virtuak desktops
<BluesKaj> virtual
<Poisoned_Dragon> beat me too it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> under the switching tab
<Poisoned_Dragon> you can set KB shortcuts to do just that, nashant
<nashant> Found that, but it doesn't seem to have it for me
<Poisoned_Dragon> ?!
<nashant> I've got the switch desktop, but can't see switch desktop with window
<Poisoned_Dragon> with window?
<nashant> Yeah. So it takes the currently focussed window with it
<nashant> Also, I'd love to be able to use the windows key to bring the menu up
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh....
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think you have to move the window first.
<BluesKaj> !virtual desktop  | nashant
<BluesKaj> no info bot
<BluesKaj> nashant, in virtual desktops choose the number ou want
<BluesKaj> then in panel toolbox add the pagers in widgets search
<nashant> BluesKaj: I've got that sorted. I want to be able to switch desktops, taking a window with it, using ctrl+shift+alt+<arrow>.
<BluesKaj> why bother switching  I don't get it
<nashant> I like to have set workspaces for set things. So I've got a win7 VM in the bottom right, xchat in top right, chrome in top left and terminals in bottom left
<BluesKaj> I just use launchers for that
<nashant> if I start, say, a terminal in the top left I want to be able to then switch to bottom left, taking the terminal with it
<FlyingFoXy> is there a reason not to delete '/usr/src/linux-headers*' or is there a cleanup tool that takes care of those not needed any more?
<BluesKaj> FlyingFoXy, use sudo apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<FlyingFoXy> BluesKaj: that seems to not clean anything. I have linux-headers-3.0.0-[15|16|19|19-generic] there and only 19-generic is in my grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> FlyingFoXy,, then do dist-upgrade , that might get rid of uneeded headers
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...stuff to do ..bbl
<FlyingFoXy> ty
<Poisoned_Dragon> Jinkies... Kernel 3.0?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Kubuntu 12.04LTS is 3.2 at first install.
<FlyingFoXy> Poisoned_Dragon: i have 3.11 there as well, but I think i wil need them :)
<FlyingFoXy> this install may have gone through several dist-upgrades already ^^
<BluesKaj> FlyingFoXy, you can remove it manually , sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.24-25-* (example)
<FlyingFoXy> BluesKaj: yeah, did that already
<BluesKaj> ok
<FlyingFoXy> I am still trying to get like 4GB more free space ^^
<BluesKaj> uhm , kernels don't take up much space
<BluesKaj> anyway i have an appointment with the dentist, which I'm not looking forward to...so laters
<FlyingFoXy> bye
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'
<Crell> bah.
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having trouble connecting to a VPN using openvpn / network-manager (or whatever the default applet is).
<Crell> It's just telling me that it's timingout.  Where would I find the logs to pass on to my network admin?
<jacobguy7800> Anyone here?
<nashant> Is there a way to get the windows key to bring up the app menu?
<jacobguy7800> Let me see
<jacobguy7800> Right click on the K menu, Applaucherr menu settings, and then key board shortcuts.
<jacobguy7800> And set it to the Super key (Windows key in linux)
<nashant> It won't let me. Just says 'meta+...'
<jacobguy7800> Huhhhh
<jacobguy7800> Oh, you have to set a combination. Apparently the super key here is the meta key.
<jacobguy7800> So it was waitting for meta+something, like meta+a
<nashant> I got that
<nashant> I want just the meta part though
<nashant> I suppose meta+space isn't too bad
<jacobguy7800> I'm sorry - I'm a linux n00b. Possibly autohotkey could fix it...
<jacobguy7800> I have no sound on kubuntu7, help
<jacobguy7800> I have no sound on kubuntu 13.1-\0
<jacobguy7800> TYPO!!!!!!
<jacobguy7800> I have no souynd on kubuntu 13.10
<jacobguy7800> I have no sound on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Crell, install network-manager-openvpn , then open the panel tool box and install the network manager widget
<Crell> BluesKaj: My network admin figured it out. New year means the VPN credentials expired. :-)  He's reissuing them.
<Crell> Thanks.
<jussi> nashant: you can do it, although its a minor hack. it involves setting up an extra key that isnt mapped anywhere. You cant really get support to do that here, but if you google around, there are some guides available
<jussi> jacobguy7800: can you be more specific? which card you have, did you ever have sound? if yes, what did you do just before sound was lost? etc
<jacobguy7800> Oh sorry for the slow respone
<BluesKaj> jacobguy7800, open a terminal and type, aplay -l , the copy and paste the line beside "Card 0" , here
<jacobguy7800> jussi: It's an integrated chip, a realtek
<jacobguy7800> Okay...
<jacobguy7800> card 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], device 8: HDMI 2 [HDMI 2]
<jacobguy7800> I've had sound before, but I needed to get skype3 working so I dowloaded pavucontrol and pavumeter.
<jacobguy7800> *not skype3 just skype
<BluesKaj> johnflux_, ok sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot ...it's acommon intel bug after upgrades
<BluesKaj> oops jacobguy7800^
<jussi> ahh yeah, I had forgotten about that one
<jacobguy7800> But i didn't upgrade...
<jacobguy7800> I downloaded 13.10 iso yesterday...I just got my computer
<Ghil2> try it, I'm pretty sure BluesKaj is completely right.
<jacobguy7800> Ok
<BluesKaj> did you upgrade some packages after installing
<jacobguy7800> One time I added a repo and then upgraded my sources but uhh...
<jacobguy7800> That was for skype
<jacobguy7800> (I think skype is the problem)
<jussi> jacobguy7800: in anycase, try what BluesKaj suggested
<jacobguy7800> I did. I'm rbooting now.
<BluesKaj> skype can be iffy on kubuntu
<jacobguy7800> Ok
<jacobguy7800> Let me test the sound
<Ghil2> skype can be iffy on linux, sadly -_-
<jacobguy7800> I'm testing it with an OSfirsttimer video, and there's no sound
<jacobguy7800> So what do I do, just purge skype?
<jussi> jacobguy7800: try plugging in headphones and unplugging them... sounds silly... but still
<BluesKaj> odd tho , skype should work with the intel hda driver, it 's very common
<jacobguy7800> Maybe i should try different headphones
<jacobguy7800> I don't have sound anywhere
<jacobguy7800> Not just skype
<BluesKaj> different headphones won't make any difference
<jacobguy7800> I know but what if these ones are broken? They're pretty old
<BluesKaj> jacobguy7800, open alsamixer in the terminal ,and make sure you have muted controls MM, use the M key to unmute
<jacobguy7800> Ok
<BluesKaj> no muted ctrls rather:)
<BluesKaj> jacobguy7800, ^
<jacobguy7800> I've got 3 things I can choose and all of them say 00
<BluesKaj> make sure automute is disabled as well
<BluesKaj> turn the ctrls up to at least 90%
<jacobguy7800> How do I change it?
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys
<jacobguy7800> I can't change them
<BluesKaj> < > to navigate, the up and down keys to increase decrease the volume
<jacobguy7800> Up and down don't do anything
<BluesKaj> you have to navigate to the particular ctrl , it should bve highlighted in red
<jacobguy7800> Yes, it's hilited red
<jacobguy7800> It's not giving me control
<BluesKaj> do you know what I mean by the arrow keys?
<jacobguy7800> Yes
<BluesKaj> beside the number pad
<jacobguy7800> The ones under Insert,Home,PageUp,Delete,End,AndPgDown Keys, the Arrow keys!
<jacobguy7800> The Keys you select things with!
<jacobguy7800> I can go left and right
<jacobguy7800> I just can't change the volume
<BluesKaj> turn the volume up with the up key
<jacobguy7800> I know how arrowkeys work, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> i don't know what you know
<jacobguy7800> I'm screen shotting my alsa mixer
<BluesKaj> or don't know , so don't take offence
<jacobguy7800> http://i40.tinypic.com/yh185.png
<BluesKaj> open system settings > multimedia > audio & video > device preference > choose the HDA Intel analog device that works with the test button
<BluesKaj> jacobguy7800, gotta go ...we're snowed in here, have to clear the walk and driveway
<jacobguy7800> ok. Wait, where are you!?
<jacobguy7800> In BC it's totally green!
<BluesKaj> In Ontario ,  40 mins west of Sudbury
<BluesKaj> bb in an hr or so
<fuke> hi
<ChickenBrain> hmm, I have no menus in KDE after a fresh ubuntu install and then I installed kde via sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain did you restart?
<ChickenBrain> sure
<ChickenBrain> more than once :)
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain .kde folder
<ovrflw0x> delete that folder
<ChickenBrain> ok
<ChickenBrain> then re-login?
<ovrflw0x> restart
<ChickenBrain> ok, then I leave here as well :)
<ChickenBrain> ovrflw0x, no change :)
<ChickenBrain> if I know the application I can start it
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain try kwin --replace
<ChickenBrain> but no menu
<ovrflw0x> you mean no "File Edit etc menu"?
<ChickenBrain> maybe I am too stupid and layout has changed
<ChickenBrain> but I was used to have a "list" of all applications
<ChickenBrain> somewhat organized
<ChickenBrain> in groups
<ovrflw0x> did you try "kwin --replace"?
<ChickenBrain> and if I press the "K" button bottom left corner and then on applications there is nothing
<ChickenBrain> yes
<ChickenBrain> I could see the monitor flicker when it changed
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain i don't get it - what do you mean by i don't see "menu"?
<ChickenBrain> pressing "K" opens a screen similiar to windows start menu
<ChickenBrain> there I have favourites, applications, computer, recently used tab
<ChickenBrain> favourites is fine, some to choose from
<ChickenBrain> computer is fine, some to choose from
<ChickenBrain> but nothing under "Applications"
<ChickenBrain> no entries
<ovrflw0x> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367466/kde-application-menu-items-missing ChickenBrain  <--
<ChickenBrain> yes, that could have been my description (isn't though)
<ChickenBrain> so seems like a "known" bug?
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain are you having the exact same problem?
<ChickenBrain> exactly
<ChickenBrain> to the point, but there is no solution to it as far as I read it :)
<ovrflw0x> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <---
<ovrflw0x> oh ok nvm
<ChickenBrain> and that one I already tried yesterday (on the same post)
<fuke_> hi is there is somebody who can help me
<fuke_> Iam problem while configuring LDAP
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain delete the launcher and add again
<fuke_> IN RHEL ^
<fuke_> redhat 6
<ChickenBrain> nothing changed
<ChickenBrain> funny
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898866&page=2
<ovrflw0x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898866&page=2&p=11598351#post11598351  AND   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1898866&page=2&p=12304854#post12304854
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain get the attachement from 1st link and do what the 2nd link says
<ChickenBrain> cool
<ChickenBrain> works
<ovrflw0x> :D
<ChickenBrain> plenty of errors as output from the 2nd executable
<ChickenBrain> but it works now
<ChickenBrain> room for improvement, but thanks
<ovrflw0x> i forgot how does ChickenBrain sound? quack quack
<ChickenBrain> haha, like a person with no brain :)
<ChickenBrain> anything I need to do now?
<ChickenBrain> assuming that it is a bug somewhat
<ovrflw0x> ChickenBrain dunno maybe you need to google or file a bug
<ChickenBrain> ok, thanks :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone familure with marble?
<BluesKaj> google maps works well
<Whiskey`Wonka> nien
<Whiskey`Wonka> it works like crap on 13:10
<Whiskey`Wonka> it also wants many many 32bit packages, even for the 64bit one as it is just a wrapper setup
<Whiskey`Wonka> back on 12 it was fine but with the move to drop the old libs its not workable and its kludgy as hell
<BluesKaj> not google earth , google maps , runs in an ordinary browser , nothing to install
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah but has no kmz/kml support
<Whiskey`Wonka> i /need/ a 3d render, sorry.
<BluesKaj> works fine here , on 13.10, perhaps your graphics driver is out of date
<Whiskey`Wonka> nien, brand new laptop
<Whiskey`Wonka> in fact it misbehaves on 5 laptops and 2 desktops all 13.10
<BluesKaj> same here , which graphics ?
<BluesKaj> new laptop that s
<Whiskey`Wonka> a mix, this laptop (that i will not try and install it on again) is a gen3 intel using the 915 driver
<Whiskey`Wonka> another laptop has a 1st or 2nd gen intel using the 915 driver also
<BluesKaj> yup , same as this one
<Whiskey`Wonka> the others are 2 ati and one nvidia
<Whiskey`Wonka> and the errors are gfx
<Whiskey`Wonka> the 64bt one doesnt wrap correctly and blows up when GE seaks info from the net
<Whiskey`Wonka> the 32bit one doesnt do that (as often) but still requires lots of 32bit packages and then runs into loops with depends
<Whiskey`Wonka> namely the lsb-core stuff. i think on 13.10 i also end up with package conflicts with something else but i forget now
<Whiskey`Wonka> marble looks like it would be perfect
<Whiskey`Wonka> it runs faster then GE does on all of these in fact
<Whiskey`Wonka> the main issue with marble is te resolution. would love for it to use the google db heheh
<BluesKaj> i gave up on GE , google maps works well enough now that I don't have any need for GE
<Whiskey`Wonka> If i did not need the 3d i would not need it
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, try the libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental , iworks very well here on OpenGL 3.1 and raster Qt graphics
<BluesKaj> along with i915 intel graphics driver
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: use it for what?
<BluesKaj> for OpenGL and 3D
<Whiskey`Wonka> that looks like part of the 3d layer not an application for 3d expression of globes
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea, again, 3d quality is not the issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> and i figured out marbles lack of decent sat photo's. still not as good as GE but far better then the 250meter stuff that is default
<BluesKaj> alright fine, i won't bother you anymore
<Whiskey`Wonka> you are not bothering me at all
<BluesKaj> one thing about marble it has embedded info about geographic locations so an internet connection isn't always necessary
<latsin> sgs
<goodtime> /msg NickServ
<goodtime>           IDENTIFY
<goodtime> /msg NickServ
<goodtime>           IDENTIFY
<FloodBotK1> goodtime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> that's one way to attempt to give us your password
<goodtime> oops
<LjL> it's okay though, we saw nothing because the floodbots silenced you!
<goodtime> heh i was trying to paste it in my terminal but i accidentaly pasted it in my irc client .... ooopppsss
<goodtime> thats a good floodbot
<goodtime> :)
<BluesKaj> goodtime, use the server textbox for that , not the chat
<nypersian> hi, I am downloading the Kubuntu x64 (since my hardware supports it).... however I noticed that the x32 is recommended on the download page..... any recommendation????
<Poisoned_Dragon> how much ram you got?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And, do you plan on handling files greater than 4Gb?
<nypersian> sorry got a phone call... I have 12 GB
<Poisoned_Dragon> Of ram?!
<nypersian> yeap
<Poisoned_Dragon> x64, mandatory.
<nypersian> thought so,,, just wanted to get some ideas here.... thanks >_<
<Poisoned_Dragon> ram in excess of 4GB requires a x64 os.
<nypersian> It was odd that it was recommending x32 as general download, considering most of today's PCs are equipped with x64 CPU and more than 4 GB of ram
<Poisoned_Dragon> Pfft.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In your world maybe.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Over here, only new pcs have that
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't get to use today's pcs. :)
<nypersian> thanks anyways.... have a good one
<jacky> If I wanted to check the output of a key, how would I do that?
<jacky> think it might be a X tool for it
<gomiboy> jacky: xev
<jacky> gomiboy: sweet, thanks
<jacky> a lot of grepping this output
<jacky> looks like 3 keys on my keyboard aren't showing up.
<jacky> Esc, F1 and and Page Down
#kubuntu 2014-01-07
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Guest55809> Hello
<Guest55809> user
<valorie> what?
<valorie> Guest55809: how can we help ya
<Guest55809> How to change your login?
<valorie> long-term, you will want to create an account
<valorie> with nickserv
<valorie> if you do /msg nickserv help on a line by itself, you'll get some information
<valorie> short term, you might be able to do: /nick newnick
<valorie> not sure if that works if you aren't registered with nickserv though
<valorie> success
<Tallendet> Valorie,
<Tallendet> in channel please
<Tallendet> [11:36] <valorie> don't pm without asking
<Tallendet> Sorry
<Tallendet> Thank you, I am very grateful to you!
<valorie> sec, on phone
<Tallendet> What&
<valorie> sorry, had a phone call from the vet
<valorie> is this your first time on freenode or IRC, Tallendet?
<Tallendet> Yes, I am here for the first time. I understand very little English, I'm from Russia.
<valorie> there is a russian channel, if you prefer
<valorie> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valorie> otherwise, we're here to help with Kubuntu-specific issues
<Tallendet> valorie, and you're here to see prices often?
<valorie> and your english is good!
<valorie> I'm here when I'm at my computer, yes
<Tallendet> Valorie, you're here to socialize or a job?
<jarkko_> what's wrong if i have to set setxkbmap fi on every x start?
<jarkko_> keyboard layout resets on every boot
<jarkko_> or pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<valorie> Tallendet: I'm here to help out when I can
<valorie> the social channel is #kubuntu-offtopic
<jarkko_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/keyboard-layout-switches-to-english-each-time-i-reboot
<valorie> jarkko_: very odd that your settings aren't being saved
<jarkko_> i have had this before too
<jarkko_> i think i found solution
<valorie> sounds like it is an ubuntu rather than a KDE problem
<jarkko_> not sure
<jarkko_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414858
<jarkko_> there might be the answer
<jarkko_> have had few issues, but in general kubuntu works ok
<valorie> glad to hear it
<jarkko_> its hard to think how kubuntu could be improved
<jarkko_> but i think system settings could be more clearer
<jarkko_> and install media should have all the language files that it might need, they slow down a lot of the installer
<valorie> jarkko_: systemsettings are provided by KDE
<valorie> so if you have suggested improvements, use bugs.kde.org for that
<jarkko_> they should make a bit clean up there
<valorie> the problem with providing all language files is that many people don't need them, and they increase the size of the ISO
<valorie> if people are online during the install, the language files can be downloaded as the installer works
<valorie> along with any updates
<jalcine> I'm having an issue with remapping keys using System Settings > Input Methods > Keyboard :: Advanced
<jalcine> Like it has the option "Caps Locks key behavior > Use as an additional ESC key" but it doesn't work
<jalcine> and I've been banned from #kde (might be because of accidental flooding)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jacky> is there a way to convert the classic KWallet passwords from blowfish to the new GPG encryption?
<dougl> BluesKaj, good day!
<BluesKaj> hi dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj, you busy? having grub issues that are no emergency but was looking forward to discussing them with you next tiem we had nothing better to do.
<BluesKaj> dougl, ok, what's your grub issue ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, we can quit anytime but I installed 13.04 on the only drive I had in my laptop... format/delete win parts and do clean install using all my hd (realized something did not work with my iphone for work re networking) bought another hd for win installed win got fired deleted win and installed 13.10...
<dougl> in the 13.10 install grub failed to install so now I need to keep using 13.04 drive because that is the only way I can boot 13.10... which leads to complications when I go for 14.04 and when I do kernel updates - So what do you think about those apples BluesKaj ? ...
<BluesKaj> dougl, how old is the laptop? thinking uefi/bios
<dougl> 13.04 on sdbx 13.10 sda2... 13.10 gets reported on sda1 or sda2 depending where I look from...6 months
<dougl> asus g75v
<dougl> It has been years since I did a linux install on any current hardware... I always intentionally took the handmedowns in the house so there would be plenty of ppl with experience in the forums to help solve all my problems with my dated hardware - lol
 * dougl thinks... Happy New Year BTW BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> ok , i needed to use the legacy mode and legacy first boot to install kubuntu , the version doesn't matter. i installed W7 first then kubuntu into prepartitioned ext4 for/  and /home
<BluesKaj> lrgacu in the uefi/bios settings
<BluesKaj> legacy
<dougl> is that an option for the drive? I will go play around in the bios and look?
<lectus> Hello! I installed Kubuntu on my mom's laptop. I need a simple mp3 player for her. Amarok is too complex, because organizing lists is not needed, just a simple click and play interface. Do you have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> happpy new year to you too, dougl
<Walex> lectus: KPlayer?
<dougl> lectus, did you look at banshee
<BluesKaj> dougl, I'm not clear about the drive , is it an outboard and what do want to do on it ?
<lectus> Thanks. KPlayer looks simple enough. I'll take a look at it.
<dougl> sda and sdb are sata internals and I will just keep going back and forth replacing the oldest kubuntu with the current release having the last 2 releases one on each drive
<mazahacka> hi all
<dougl> hi
<BluesKaj> dougl, each partition , right ?
<dougiel> dougl, BluesKaj here too
<dougl> yes one partition on each drive with 13.04 and 13.10
<dougl> one on/in each partition
<BluesKaj> dougl, anyway what i posted above is what worked for me on this new laptop with uefi , but I'm running W7 and Kubuntu 14.04 only here.
<dougl> BluesKaj, ok thanks... what's new with 14.04 - anything exciting?
<BluesKaj> well dougl, it's been a gradual process except for the alpha release a week or 2 ago, really quite stable with few glitches so far , fore me at least.
<dougiel> nice
<rfrancoi> #Blackwhitesex
<BluesKaj> rfrancoi, please don't spam the chat
<dougiel> BluesKaj, alpha came with a money back guarantee tho so all is good - lol
<rfrancoi> Sorry, I'm new and have no idea what I'm doing.  My apolgies.
<BluesKaj> rfrancoi, yeah right , why would you post that anyway ?
<rfrancoi> Dude....fuck off.
<rfrancoi> I explained it already.
<dougiel> ban
<dougiel> i got kids man
<rfrancoi> Move out of your mom's basement.
<dougiel> rfrancoi, wrong channel please go away
<Riddell> left before he got kicked
<BluesKaj> idiots
<dougiel> ok... hard enuff to avoid the porn without it leaking in haere...
<dougiel> seen the pirate bay lately - porn banners galore.
<dougiel> anyway enuff out of me before I get the off topiclecture
<dougl> BluesKaj, sick of me yet... checked bios no mention of uefi except on the dvd rom drive... sudo grub-install /dev/sda = source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory -> from my 13.10 install on sda booted from my 13.04 install on sdb
<dougl> I don't know = do I need to chroot or something?
<BluesKaj> uefi is the replacement for bios on most new pcs/laptops since 2010, dougl
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dougl> BluesKaj, k - will read up a bit... thanks
<BluesKaj> dougl, uefi is a pita for linux users, hence the need for extra reading
<dougiel> k
<ehsjoar> Hi Guys, I have an interesting problem. I am on Kubuntu 12.10. Ever since a month or so ago, kwallet has started behaving really strange. It pops up, asking for a password whenever I log in. Nothing strange there as I have many apps using it (WiFi, Owncloud, VPN...). What has changed is that if I don't provide the password quick enough, it will never accept the password. So if I let it sit, say a minute, then provide the correct password, 
<ehsjoar> In case the whole message didn't make it:  What has changed is that if I don't provide the password quick enough, it will never accept the password. So if I let it sit, say a minute, then provide the correct password, it comes back and asks over and over. The only way to get out of it is to log out and back in again
<ehsjoar> When it is in this state I can't even open my kwallet "Launch Wallet Manager" and click on the wallet. Password fails
<ehsjoar> At the same time this started to happen on my laptop, it did at my son's as well (also Kubuntu 12.10), so I think it was caused by some update or so
<BluesKaj> ehsjoar, personally i avoid kwallet =, it's not worth the trouble , but I'm a home user so to me it's mostly unnecessary anyway.
<ehsjoar> BluesKaj: Yeah, it has caused me a lot of pain over the years. How do you deal with passwords for individual apps and WiFi then?
<ehsjoar> BluesKaj: For now I just entered a blank password for kwallet and it seems to take care of the problem. That way kwallet doesn't even ask, just provide the app with the correct authorization
<BluesKaj> ehsjoar, i turn it off in the kwallet manager, vpn, ssh and my bank are the only apps that require a pw here, not difficult to keep track of 3
<ehsjoar> BluesKaj: Oki, makes sense;-)  For now I think I test this blank password thingy. At least it deals with the Wifi. Not that kwallet solves the issue with multiple passwords anyhow. Firefox and Thunderbird have their own password managers and I still haven't been able to integrate that with kwallet
<dougl> BluesKaj, boot repair did it... kinda feel dirty tho cuz it was all point and click (M$ style) and the problem is gone but I did not learn anything other that what you told me... so where can I find 14.04 - am I allowed to check it out yet?
<BluesKaj> openvpn provides a dialog for username and pw in network manager "edit connections" , so i took care of that right after installation
<dougl> BluesKaj, errr - and thanks too - lol
<BluesKaj> dougl, yes the daily builds are available http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<dougl> BluesKaj, hey - thanks again... 14.04 will not bugger my 13.10 will it?
<BluesKaj> not if you install 14.04 on it's own partition, dougl
<dougl> BluesKaj, nope... it will have it's own drive... backing up 13.04 user data then reformat ext3 and clean 14.04 install - Thanks alot really appreciate all the help and company :)
 * dougl (46 yrs) tried to hack around with his mom (73 yrs)... she was exhausted and confused - much funner to collaborate with the channels...
<BluesKaj> dougl, a suggestion then , create separate / partition and /home partitions , if something mucks you just need to insatll the OS to / and the config fies and settings will be reatined
<BluesKaj> retained in /home that is
<BluesKaj> dougl, well I'm almost as old as your mother so there's hope for her on linux
<dougl> BluesKaj, I do that on my server... oh if I could get her onto linux that would be great she needs xp for propietary logo software for her embroidery crafting... we managed to get tightvnc installed and serverstarted then MS froze, so close...
<BluesKaj> <---70, but my work background was technical so I was introduced to computers back in the 80s when i was still working
<dougl> she was accounting on pc since 3.11 even earlier
<BluesKaj> ok, so linux once one gets around some it's quirks shoudn't be too difficult
<dougl> No she sits down at my 13.10 and looks for games under the k... really no excuse for anyone not to try Ubuntu or variant.. have not looked at much else but woruld assume the same progress has been made in all the distros... except for the gentoo or LFS
<BluesKaj> gentoo is for ppl who wear hair shirts and like to flail themselves with sharp objects :)
<dougl> hey... I love gentoo, just never have enuff time to install it as much as I wreck it - lol
<dougl> but must admit - I am on medication for mental health... so if I don't keep up with my meds I might resort to gentoo - lol
<BluesKaj> dougl, I've tried several other distros over the yrs, but only open suse holds a candle to the debian based ones
<BluesKaj> IMO of course :)
<dougl> redhat 5.2, mandrake/mandriva, Suse Debian ubuntu kubuntu (all the while installing gentoo on other drives) - yes suse looked nice but did not yum it up too much as my memory serveres
<dougl> i did not yum it up
<dougl> yum wsa for suse right?
<BluesKaj> yup, the package management isn't the greatest, but it's passable
<dougl> BluesKaj, have you ever heard of gorrora or korrora... gentoo install and config in less than an hour - but fits all style, still worked great for my compiling days
<dougl> outdated now
<BluesKaj> no, can't say i have dougl , anything to do with compiling OSs from scratch are to be avoided if possible. Tried archlinux and the install was successful but the actual OS wasn't impressive, there really wasn't anything new.
<dougl> BluesKaj, Agreeed... compiling is to be avoided like the plague - altho I did compile the latest and greatest for digikam one weekend only to find it in the repos the next weekend... patience is a virtue - lol
<jbwiv>  hi guys. I'm having a lot of problem with mtp on Kubuntu 13.10. I can navigate folders on my phone, but when I get to the deepest folder where content is it says "Could not enter folder /SM-N900V/Card/SomeFolder". anyone else having this problem?
<dougl> jbwiv, mtp?
<BluesKaj> dougl, compiling has it's virtues if one really needs an app or driver, but it's totally different from having to compile a whole OS :)
<jbwiv> dougl: for accessing android phones
<jbwiv> transferring files,etc
<BluesKaj> mtp , music transfer protoicol
<BluesKaj> ?
<jbwiv> dougl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<BluesKaj> er media then
<dougl> iphone... reading... thanks guys
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> too many gadgets, guess I'm a luddite , still use a flip phone
<BluesKaj> considered a tablet before buying this laptop
<dougl> whoa - too much referencing MS... i know i want to stay away from that - sorry
<jbwiv> dougl: you can't stay away from it if you use a modern android, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> android doesn't need MS does it ?
<LjL> it does need the MTP if you want to transfer stuff using USB
<LjL> (and don't want to play tricks with adb or the likes)
<dougl> jbwiv, windows jaded me back in 98 before 98se I gave up on MS but from what I hear it has come along way... have you thot about chekcking into the ubuntu channel -  lots more traffic
<BluesKaj> there's a mtp for linux , one would thing th app would work with android since it's a linux derivative , especially with device connections
<LjL> BluesKaj: didn't say it wouldn't work, but it *is* an MS protocol
<dougl> BluesKaj, thats what I was wondering
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: mtp is supported by dolphin in kde4
<jbwiv> but hence my problems
<LjL> for some definition of "supported", which generally doesn't include it working for me
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: shared? as in shared with samba or something else?
<jbwiv> sorry...wrong window ;)
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, no just shared so users can access with permissions
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: it's a folder stored on a android phone
<jbwiv> and yes, it can be accessed
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, and crossposting the same question several chat's frowned upon btw
<jbwiv> BluesKaj: why is that exactly? I've been on freenode for *years* and have never had someone tell me so...especially when this could be a #kde issue, but it could also be a more specific #kubuntu issue
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<dougl> hmmm- I'll have to remember that... never thot of it
<dougl> I crosspost all the time cuz I dont know if it is a kde or ubuntu - I better watch myself
<BluesKaj> I do sometimes , but I wait for atleast a half hr bertween
<BluesKaj> still not used to this KB , too small for these fingers...gotta be the KB's fault .....
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ovidiu-florin> is find case sensitive?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes, -iname makes it case unsensitive.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<dougl> 14.04 gonna be LTS ? how do they decide that?
<utusan> dougl: How?  MS decides that imo.
<Jeffro_> Hello, I have a question about upgrading from Ubunto 10.x to Kubuntu.  I am only and end user.  I am not knowledgeble about Linux.
<Jeffro_> Is there anyone here who can help me or instruct me on where to go to get help?
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: switching from Ubuntu -> Kubuntu is easy and can be done in place, but I'd suggest you upgrade to 12.04 if you can (at the least)
<qdata> Jeffro_: well I'm no expert but if it were me I'd just go for the fresh new install of 13.10 because the jump from 10.x to 13.10 is too far
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: but the Ubuntu -> Kubuntu switch is relatively trivial I think
<TheLordOfTime> i do agree with qdata though
<Jeffro_> that is one of the problems I have.
<TheLordOfTime> i'd just back up the data you want to keep and install 13.10 newly
<Jeffro_> 13.10 Ubuntu?
<qdata> upgrade from close versions, like 12.04 to 12.10 but when they get that far apart I wouldn't waste time
<TheLordOfTime> (or 12.04 if you want the oldest still-supported release)
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: 13.10 Kubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: but that's not an upgrade, that's a clean install
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: which is why I said back up the data you want to keep
<Jeffro_> Ok, but what is the best way to backup my data?
<dougl> Jeffro_, 13.10 imo
<TheLordOfTime> i feel like i answer that a thousand times a day...
<dougl> how is your data stored - ie how many partitions do you have?
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: you can copy all your data from your home directory to an external drive or something
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, how is your data stored
<TheLordOfTime> if you don't know i'm assuming autopartitioned by the installer
<Jeffro_> Stored on my harddriv e
<dougl> you onley need your home dir... everything else will be taken care of with 13.10
<TheLordOfTime> dougl: ... in which case everything's on the / partition
<Jeffro_> Yes by the installer
<qdata> well I do thwo things 1) I use clonezilla and make a backup image I can easily put back if I need to and I tar up my entire Home directory and untar it somewhere else - in both cases the 'somewhere' else is a second hard drive
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: you used the automatic partitioner part of the installer?
<dougl> hmmm
<Jeffro_> I have 2 external harddrive, but the don't seem to work with Ubuntu
<dougl> Jeffro_, windows?
<TheLordOfTime> Jeffro_: i doubt that statement very much
<dougl> lol
<TheLordOfTime> because NTFS and HFS+ (Windows and Apple) work fine when you install a couple extra packages
<Jeffro_> I did use one with windows 7 some time ago
<dougl> Jeffro_, stick with us and don.t settle for ubuntu you will not like the interface since yoi are used to 10.XX... lets format one of thos4e externals and back up your data.
<Jeffro_> ok great
<dougl> then install Kubuntu 13.10 on 2 parts so you can upgrade to 14.04 LTS easily
<Jeffro_> what do u mean by 2 parts
<dougl> all in favcour type "I"
<dougl> Jeffro_, 2 partitions one for the system "/"and one for your "/home"
<Jeffro_> ubuntu does not even see the harddrive
<Jeffro_> i just now  plugged it in
<Jeffro_> ok
<dougl> so do you care what is on it or are we just gonna blindly clean it off?
<Jeffro_> i don't care
<dougl> k - how big is it?
<dougl> and how big is your 10.xx drive?
<Jeffro_> 40 gig I think, it is an old one.  about 6 yrs old.
<Jeffro_> 320 gb
<Jeffro_> 10.x drive
 * dougl is gonna be installing 14.04 on the exact same partition scheme in moments...
<Jeffro_> It s actually bigger than that, but that is how big the partition is
<dougl> I think you will run out of hd space on the portable... how much data is in your ~ directiory?
<dougl> ie home directory
<Jeffro_> 233 gb
<dougl> if you have been collecting movies since 2010 your home dir ...
<dougl> yeah
<dougl> Jeffro_, I suggest buying a new drive... is 10.xx machine a desk top?
<Jeffro_> toshiba laptop
<dougl> no room for another drive?
<Jeffro_> no
<dougl> sh?t
<Jeffro_> this external should be big enough, I have never filled it to half capacity
<Jeffro_> can I format  it and see how big it is?
<dougl> <Jeffro_> 233 gb
<dougl> is your home dir 233gb or free space 233gb?
<Jeffro_> it is 233 on /home
<dougl> free or used?
<Jeffro_> 320 in partition, 8 on /system
<Jeffro_> used
<Jeffro_> I do have alot of file I can delete I do not need to keep
<dougl> so you think 233gb home dir will fit on your 40gb portable?
<dougl> ... you will need to delete alot
<Jeffro_> idk, I don't remember the size of the ext
<dougl> ok...
<dougl> wanna get your 40 gig ready then?
<Jeffro_> its plugged up and ready
<dougl> k... lets find it first... we will be guessing unless someone brighter than me chimes in but no worries just takes more tiem
<dougl> do you have a command prompt window?
<dougl> err - how do you like command line work?
<Jeffro_> i can do command line, let me find it
<dougl> konsole is best
<Jeffro_> what about terminal
<dougl> err not familiar with... yes that is gnome = right
<dougl> terminal
<Jeffro_>  I assume so, since I have ubuntu
<dougl> yes
<dougl> "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and look for the size of the disk...
<dougl> we will keep doing this for /dev/sdb /dev/sdc etc until we find the 40 gig
<Jeffro_>  unable to resolve host Toshiba A355 [sudo] password for jeffkoat:
<dougl> when you sudo you use your own password... did you use your own password?
<Jeffro_> all I am getting is error msgs
<Jeffro_> sudo: unable to resolve host Toshiba A355  WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to          switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to          sectors (command 'u').  Command (m for help):
<dougl> no worries... fdisk is old... can you find where is says a size for /dev/sda?
<Jeffro_> doesn,t say
<dougl> don't use the commands... it shoud be displayed on screen already perhaps scrolled off
<dougl> sec
<Jeffro_> Command (m for help): sudo fdisk /dev/sda Building a new sun disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.
<dougl> yeah that is not it... do "q" at the fdisk prompt
<Jeffro_> this is the prompt I  have : Command (m for help):
<dougl> m to learn q to quit without doing anything
<Jeffro_> after typing q (quit?) I have my normal command prompt "Command (m for help):"
<Jeffro_> command prompt : jeffkoat@Toshiba A355:~$
<dougl> "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and look for the size of the disk...by pressing "p" when you have the option to press "m"
<Jeffro_> i get this : /dev/sda5           37834       38913     8675068+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<dougl> k - hit q
<Jeffro_> i am not familar with "blocks"
<dougl> and then we will gui it.
<dougl> "sudo gparted"
<dougl> that has drop down menus and nice to look at
<Jeffro_> 8.27 Gib
<dougl> ?
<dougl> you have gparted running?
<Jeffro_> yes
<Jeffro_>  that is the size if /dev/sda5
<dougl> not sure if your old one is the same as my new one... do you see a dropdown in the upper right to use to find the 40 gig?
<Jeffro_> I see the drop down, but there is nothing there but the  /dev/sda (298.09 GiB) whish I assume is my main partition on the internal hd
<dougl> sec I will see what mine does when I plug it in...
<Jeffro_> excuse my ignorance what is "sec"
<dougl> sec = just a second...
<dougl> I pluged mine in and it did not show up... I restarted gparted with it plugged in and found it in the drop down - can you restart gparted with the external drivbe plugged in?
<Jeffro_> pk
<Jeffro_> ok
<dougl> we should be chatting about this in #ubuntu... there is more traffic and ubuntu is what you are using... I would hav e been corrected alot more but that would be good.
<dougl> more help the better
<Jeffro_> still the same, this may mean the ext hd does not work?
<dougl> LOL - never considered it... just assumed you would be using a working drive.
<Jeffro_> I have a physically smaller, laptop ext.  I will unplug the other one and plug the smaller one and start gparted again
<dougl> k
<Jeffro_> gparted does not see the other one either. I cannot believe neither one works
<dougl> doubtful
<dougl> do "/join #ubuntu"
<Jeffro_>  i am a neophyte when it comes to  this stuff
<Jeffro_> what do u mean do :/join #ubunto" change chat rooms?
<dougl> "/join #ubuntu" where you type to me
<Jeffro_> join #ubuntu
#kubuntu 2014-01-08
<MangaKaDenza> oh right
<MangaKaDenza> anybody here who knows the maintainers of the kubuntu image?
<MangaKaDenza> I have a broken file to report
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<MangaKaDenza> actually it isn't broken anymore .-.
<valorie> cool
<dougl> where do you talk about 14.04?
<tertu> could anybody help me with my archaic USB ethernet box? It causes kernel panics when I try to use it.
<just_bob> howdy
<pnunn> Has anyone managed to get bluetooth tethering to work with 13.10? It seems to have vanished all together from the bluethooth setup.
<Jeffro_> How do I get to the ubuntu room
<pnunn> #ubuntu
<Jeffro_> Is anybody here?
<pnunn> Yess Jeffro_
<Jeffro_> Thanks man
<Jeffro_> I was trying to install Kubunto on my laptop, but Startup Disk creator Will not work.
<pnunn> What "Startup Disk creator"? What's on there now?
<Jeffro_> I am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I am having alot of problems with it.  Trying to use a USB mem stick a startup disk/
<pnunn> OK, 10.04 is pretty old? Any reason for that?
<Jeffro_> The directions say "Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive from Ubuntu  Install and run usb-creator" but it is for Kubuntu 13.10 which is what I am trying to install on my laptop.  When I try to create a usb start drive I get an error message saying "Operation Failed"
<Jeffro_> my first Linux experiance.  It has, up till recently, fairly stable.
<Jeffro_> I am a Linux, Ubuntu neophyte, just an enduser.
<pnunn> OK, so your running 10,04 Ubuntu and you want to go to 13.10 kubuntu? Do you have a DVD drive?
<Jeffro_> yes, but I do not have any blanks here at the moment.
<Jeffro_> But I do have a blank 16Gib USB drive.
<pnunn> Not sure if that works or not.. but.. was going to say, get a DVD, burn it and it will just work. Never had a lot of success with usb devices myself I have to say.
<Jeffro_> BTW, I cannot upgrade ubunto to a newer version.  That's why I and trying to install kubuntu. That
<Jeffro_> s what several users here recommended I do.
<pnunn> kubuntu is good, its what I'm running.
<Jeffro_> I am wanting to, but cannot get it installed.
<pnunn> As I said.. I'd be getting a DVD. That way pretty much always works.
<soee_> pnunn: and ust stick wont work for you ?
<soee_> Jeffro_: ^
<Jeffro_> soee, I cannot get startup creator to configure the me stick bootable
<Jeffro_> #ubuntu
<Torch_> where do i get taskset for 12.04 i can't find a package in the repos
<valorie> !info taskset
<ubottu> Package taskset does not exist in saucy
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> Torch_: what is taskset?
<Torch_> valorie: binds a process to a ginen cpu core
<Torch_> valorie: makes lazily coded programs run
<valorie> AVAILABILITY
<valorie>        The taskset command  is  part  of  the  util-linux-ng  package  and  is
<valorie>        available from ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/util-linux-ng/.
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> from the ubuntu manpage
<valorie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/taskset.1.html
<Torch_> oh, thank you
<Torch_> going to install this package
<valorie> cool
<Torch_> E: Unable to locate package util-linux-ng
<Torch_> *sob*
<Torch_> ahh, wrong package name
<Torch_> util-linux is already the newest version.
<Torch_> *furhtersobs*
<valorie> apt-cache search finds nothing either
<lordievader> Torch_: What happens when you run "taskset --help"?
<valorie> :(
<Torch_> No command 'tasket' found, did you mean:
<valorie> ha, that gets me output
<Torch_>  Command 'basket' from package 'basket' (universe)
<Torch_>  Command 'taskset' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<lordievader> On this 14.04 install it is installed by default.
<valorie> check your spelling
<valorie> taskset
<valorie> oh, basket, how do I miss thee
<lordievader> Basket? What is that?
<Torch_> wasn't that some stticky nots on desktop app for KDE3?
<Torch_> s,nots,notes,
<valorie> it was a note application, but not the stickies
<valorie> I never found those useful
<valorie> but basket WAS useful to me
<valorie> until I lost all my notes, and was never able to recover 'em
<Torch_> ouch
<valorie> anyway, it never made it to kde4
<valorie> the devel got a family instead of an application
<valorie> and no one ever picked it up
<valorie> sadness
<pnunn> valorie: I agree with you. I used Basket for quite a number of years too.
<valorie> we even had a GSoC student who wanted to work on finishing the porting
<valorie> but there was no mentor to be found
<foka> Hello!  Is Howard Chan (smartboyhw) around?  I saw that he would like to revive zh_HK in KDE http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=137311277131368&w=1 and would like to get in touch with him.
<foka> (But it appears that his account on Launchpad is deactivated?)
<foka> Thanks for your help!
<valorie> foka: he's focussing on his studies right now
<lordievader> foka: Last I heard was that he wanted to spend more time on school/study.
<valorie> but he might still have his g+ or blog?
<foka> valorie and lordievader, thank you very much for your help.  That makes sense, supposing he is in Form 3 in secondary school in Hong Kong.
<valorie> I think he's still interested
<valorie> but just extremely busy
<valorie> and focused
<foka> Yes, Howard does seem like a very focused and dedicated person, seeing how he became a Kubuntu developer at such a young age, and how you speak highly of him.  I suppose competition in Hong Kong's education is really cut-throat these days, perhaps much more so than when I was in school in Hong Kong.
<Spellanser> Hello everyone. I have some trouble with kubuntu install. I cant start installing system from livecd, only kubuntu logo on screen 30 min.
<valorie> Spellanser: did you verify the iso after burning?
<valorie> foka: we were his second desktop too!
<valorie> he was already working on Ubuntu Studio before he came over to Kubuntu as well
<valorie> what a great kid
<lordievader> smartboy was the release manager for Ubu Studio, wasn't he?
<valorie> not sure what his job was
<opi99> Heyho
<opi99> shadeslayer: Hi, I updated my Kubuntu 13.10 to the 'KDE Backports' PPA which have the newer KDevelop 4.6.0, which do you uploaded to the PPA, but it crashes on application start: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329717 ... Do you have any help on this?
<ubottu> KDE bug 329717 in general "KDevelop Crash on startup" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> opi99: I'll have a look in some time
<opi99> shadeslayer: Ok thx ... as I understand documentationProviders seems to be null ... so something is missing ... but I'm PHP and no C++ developer ;)
<shadeslayer> opi99: try running kbuildsycoca4
<shadeslayer> and then running kdevelop
<opi99> shadeslayer: This doesn't change anything
<shadeslayer> ack, worth a try ...
<opi99> Yes :)
<yossarianuk> is kubuntu compatible with a  l2tp/ipsec PSK VPN client
<yossarianuk> I have tried opensuse/fedora20 none seem to work out the box
<yossarianuk> i.e the gnome/kde clients do not work
<opi99> shadeslayer: Ok, with kdebugdialog I got more information (and also got the missing backtrace line) ... it was an old self compiled plugin which crashed. :-(
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yossarianuk: try it from the livecd to check?
<shadeslayer> usually if the KDE client doesn't work it'd mean that it's a bug in KDE
<shadeslayer> and is not distro specific
<shadeslayer> opi99: plz close the bug report as well
<opi99> shadeslayer: I don't think the bug report should be closed, as the problem persists. KDevelop crashes couse of malfunction plugins.
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> but then if the plugin is doing evil things, then kdevelop will crash anyway right?
<opi99> shadeslayer: If KDevelop doesn't handle it correctly ... yes
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<dougl> BluesKaj, good morning...
<BluesKaj> Hi dougl
<dougl> how are you today?
<BluesKaj> ok , and you ?
<dougl> well you knolw me... install 14.04 and messed up my grub and my plymouth on my 13.10 install... but the good news is they both boot...
<dougl> no plymouth yet in  14.04 so I am a bit disappointed but it ships with firefox = about time.
<BluesKaj> there's a big update on 14.04 today, that causes boot problem , but running the recovery mode fixes it
<dougl> nice to know = thanks for the info... was it today or last night... last night's update was alot I thot... cant wait to see what comes down the pipe today
<BluesKaj> ssh'd into the trusty partition on the htpc ,and it looks like I'll have to run it there as well
<dougl> ssh all you got for the tv = no keyboard?
<BluesKaj> wireless KB and mouse fro my easy chair
<BluesKaj> from
<BluesKaj> lazy
<dougl> BluesKaj, ok... same here... just a little crappy one the size of a remote with a track pad - got it somewhere off the net for 50 bucks but saves alot of head ache when it comes to logging int netflix.
<BluesKaj> the HTPC ued to be my main computer , til I got this laptop, ssh is easy to update and upgrade from here rather than hauling out the KB , mouse and turning on the TV and switching inputs
<BluesKaj> netflix not my cuppa tea , didn't find anything there that I wanted to watch
<dougl> So... err... um... what are the chances you'd be interested in explaining what I am missing with my grub config... and I think plymouth will fix itself once I figer out grub (plymouth's aspect ratio is messed but works - wrong resolution tho)
<dougl> ssh is the way to go... and netflix and xbmc is good for us - apple tv for netflix and the raspberry pi for xbmc
<BluesKaj> dougl, pastebin your /etc/default/grub file so we can have a look
<jacky> http://paste.kde.org  :)
<dougl> /etc/default/grub
<dougl> lol
<dougl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714824/
<BluesKaj> is that all ?
<dougl> I have another link ... but that is all for that one... sec
<BluesKaj> here's mine , http://pastebin.kde.org/pd93c096a
<BluesKaj> BB in 5 mins
<dougl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6711948/ is the one from the repaired 14.04 install
<dougl> BluesKaj, if this ain't no fun now - lets chat about it another time?
<BluesKaj> dougl, the question is if your grub menu is readable then that's really all that counts , putting it ina high res like 1920x1080 makes the fon very small in my experience
<BluesKaj> font
<BluesKaj> i used 800x600 in the grub menu when the tv was the monitor
<dougl> yeah - it never did do 1920x1080 it was 640x480 and that was fine but there was a background on the menu adn the plymouth animation was 1920x1080 and that is controlled by grub but I dont know how... did you check out my boot repair logs?
<dougl> ...on the grub menu and plymouth andimation...
<dougl> sheesh... my fingers are not doing what they are told.
<dougl> I was trying high res so plymouth would behave
<dougl> BluesKaj, did you see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6711948/ ?
<dougl> that's a mess of info
<dougl> out of ingnorance and desperation I want to delete that windows boot partition but I am afraid it will bugger configs that rely on linux being on sda2
<BluesKaj> dougl, how's your login page res-wise, i don.t mean to be dismissive but the grub menu and the login page a re most important in my view, plymouth etc are just window dressing
<BluesKaj> dougl, if it ain't broke, don't fix it :)
<dougl> BluesKaj, auto login buit after plymouth splash everything goes back to good... you are right it is perfectly functional... just missing a bit of eyecandy but that is what I like - lol
<BluesKaj> your windows boot is exactly correct , the mbr is fine
 * dougl pitches a fit and gets sent to corner by BluesKaj  - "you cant have your eye candy and eat it too"
<dougl> I don't run windows = not installed
<BluesKaj> yes the mbr is used by grub, that's where it installs by default
<dougl> that first grub config is not what is applied to my grub tho... can you humor me a bit and let me get to 14.04 err wait I have it mounted will show you 1404 grub
<BluesKaj> if you had windows that's where the windows boot would install and wipe out grub , then another boot-repair run would be requiered
<BluesKaj> have you run sudo update-grub since installing 14.04>
<dougl> have you run sudo update-grub since installing 14.04> I am sure I did
<dougl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6714983/ is what is applied to current grub
<dougl> knew I shouldn't have let 14.04 mess with 13.10 drive
<BluesKaj> i still have grub installed on the W7 HDD mbr (a totally separate hard drive from the main HDD with kubuntu installs) , since it has to be first in the boot sequence , and ait all works fine
<BluesKaj> i always use manual partitioning with the <ubiquity installer , even after setting up the partitions with gparted ahead of time.
<BluesKaj> does your grub menu show 14.04 ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, oh yeah - everything works except the eye candy :)
<dougl> eyecandy
<dougl> Eyecandy
<dougl> EYECANDY
<dougl> EYECANDY!
<dougl> lol
<FloodBotK1> dougl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dougl> lmao
<BluesKaj> window dressing
<dougl> yep
<dougl> and no worries just thot I chat you up a bit and get another perspective
<dougl> err... has nothing to do with enjoying your company and patience :)
<dougl> gee FloodBotK1 has no sense of humor
<BluesKaj> no , but i was concerned about your autologin choice, not good practice on a devel OS in case stuff breaks at boot, then you casn stuck in limbo
<BluesKaj> can be
<dougl> BluesKaj, good to know will change it up
<BluesKaj> well it happened to me :)
<dougl> and this is why we stick together
<dougl> :)
<binali> Hi People)
<binali> Can you help me?
<dougl> BluesKaj, you still here - I just bricked my box again I cant even get into the bios after deleteing an efi partition any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> efi partition?
<yossarianuk> dougl: deleting a efi partition will make no difference to your bios
<yossarianuk> you can take you HDD out and still get to your bios...
<BluesKaj> efi isn't a partition , it's the replacement fot thr bios on machines since 2010
<BluesKaj> for the bios
<BluesKaj> partitions are still ext or ntfs etc
<Guest68168> hello all can you please help me with equalizer on kde? pulse. i've tried pulseaudio-eq but he have some troubles
<Guest68168> want try another packet
<Guest68168> or maybe i can setting up pulse? but i don't know where in pulse eq...
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: you do get efi partitions also...
<yossarianuk> (they are really fat32...)
<yossarianuk> i.e - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, he doesn't have any windows OSs installed
<yossarianuk> i know - nor do I - but a have an EFI partition....
<yossarianuk> gdisk shows it as code : EF00
<yossarianuk> parted shows as fat32...
<yossarianuk> you need to mount that as /boot/efi in order to boot ...
<yossarianuk> the debian/ubuntu, etc installer sets it up for you nowadays...
<yossarianuk> (I set mine up manually via arch linux install disk.)
<BluesKaj> that's boot partition which should be removed in a lot of cases if you want to install linux without any hassles, so i used legacy mode
<yossarianuk> ie - MBR?
<yossarianuk> (and bios boot partition)
<yossarianuk> When I first tried UEFI it was a nightmare - its now pretty usable with modern distros/nvidia drivers, etc
<yossarianuk> (nvidia drivers did have issues a while ago with some UEFI setups..)
<yossarianuk> The main bonus though is protection against cold boot attacks...
<yossarianuk> SteamOS also requires UEFI (the 'offical' beta does)
<BluesKaj> well. legacy mode works here , without ant efi boot
<BluesKaj> any
<yossarianuk> yes - I originally went back - then I thought that UEFI is the future so may as well get used to it...
 * BluesKaj shrugs , not a gamer :)
<yossarianuk> Kubuntu 13.10 .iso is still broken for UEFI installs unless you have networking during install....
<yossarianuk> (i,e  you need to run updates whilst installing or you will have an unbootable system...)
<yossarianuk> Should have re-mastered the iso IMO)...
<yossarianuk> i.e - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in ubuntustudio-default-settings (Ubuntu Saucy) "UEFI install broken when GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR!=Ubuntu (e.g. Kubuntu/UbuntuStudio)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> managed to install 14.04 and W7 using the uefi legacy mode
<yossarianuk> its fixed in 14.04...
<yossarianuk> Also if your using legacy it means you not using UEFI..
<yossarianuk> your using GPT.
<BluesKaj> right
<yossarianuk> GPT is the main bonus...
<yossarianuk> UEFI does seem to be an enormous amount of hassle...
<BluesKaj> but i had to make the distinction since it's not really the bios any more
<BluesKaj> pita
<yossarianuk> that's true ... Can you use something similar in Winblows - i.e  GPT without EFI?
<yossarianuk> (not that I care about windows...)
<yossarianuk> I was in the verge or re-setting back to legacy+bios boot (system has never been quite as stable with UEFI..) but then SteamOS happened...
<yossarianuk> Also rEFInd is a really lovely boot loader.....
<yossarianuk> sorry - boot manager.
<BluesKaj> in my case i had 6 bloody partitions withW8.1 when i bought this laptop , so I had to repartition the drive anyway and the legacy mode was the only method that worked
<BluesKaj> to install any OS
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: Ah were you ptentially trying to install a 32bit os?
<yossarianuk> *potentially*
<BluesKaj> nope, W7 and kubuntu 14.04 64bit
<yossarianuk> w8 not too your liking then ?
<yossarianuk> (that was a  joke....)
<BluesKaj> 14.04 nvidia graphics are acting up with the latest kernel upgrade on my desktop pc
<yossarianuk> not tried it yet...
<yossarianuk> Although latest kernel + nvidia driver are fine in Arch linux...
<yossarianuk> (now arch linux and UEFI - that is a head fuck to install...)
<BluesKaj> can't get 1920x1080 reolution with the 331 or 304 drivers , haven't tried any others yet
<yossarianuk> but after installing arch linux I now (semi) understand how the UEFI boot process works.
<yossarianuk> running - 331.20 + kernel 3.12.something....
<BluesKaj> 3.13 kernel here
<yossarianuk> ah - that's likely to be the issue...
<yossarianuk> i'm sure the next nvidia release wll sort it.
<BluesKaj> yeah the kernel modules aren't up to it
<yossarianuk> you mean the free nouveau one  - like a loss of 60% fps...
<BluesKaj> haven't tried nouveau yet , dunnom if it's even available
<Poisoned_Dragon> um, isn't nouveau always available? XD It is the xorg driver for nvidia.
<BluesKaj> usually
<BluesKaj> i haven't checked , running 13.10 atm ...i'll reboot into 14.04 when I'm finished upgrading
<yossarianuk> if you install the binary nvidia driver is prevents nouveau running.
<yossarianuk> (blacklists it)
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm aware
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BluesKaj> erikson43
<BluesKaj> not here
<apb1963> is it safe to remove pulse audio?
<lordievader> apb1963: If you have faith Alsa will work for you. Yes. Personally I wouldn't do it.
<apb1963> lordievader: right now pulseaudio is taking 15% of my cpu, and making my voip calls "warble".
<lordievader> apb1963: If you let it resample, it will consume a lot more. Is 15% that big of a deal?
<apb1963> lordievader: I don't know what you mean by 'resample' or why I'd want it to consume more, but yes 15% is huge.
<apb1963> lordievader: ever used a cell phone that broke up sound every other second?  That's what "warbling" sort of sounds like.
<apb1963> lordievader: it makes the call comletely useless
<lordievader> apb1963: Resampling means converting something from 44kHz to 48Khz (or something). Anyhow this might help you: http://linux.die.net/man/5/pulse-daemon.conf
<apb1963> lordievader: right now I'm looking at disabling it
<lordievader> apb1963: It should be possible. Though I don't recommend it.
<apb1963> lordievader: and what would you recommend?
<lordievader> apb1963: Sticking with PA. Googleing for similair problems and seeing if they have fixed it.
<apb1963> lordievader: The fix that seemed to work for most people was removing pulseaudio
<lordievader> apb1963: Bypassing PA is not an option?
<apb1963> lordievader: if by bypassing you mean disabling, that's what I'm attempting to do now
<lordievader> apb1963: No, you are talking about removing. I'm talking about bypassing. Can your voip program talk to Alsa directly.
<apb1963> lordievader: again, I'm talking about disabling... not removing.  There's a difference.  The softphone is in fact set to use ALSA.  I don't know why pulseaudio is interfering with it.
<apb1963> lordievader: in fact, that's an interesting test I could try had I not already disabled pa while we were talking.
<lordievader> apb1963: Configure PA not to respawn when killed. Kill PA. Use voip with Alsa and see if it still has the problem.
<apb1963> lordievader: exactly what I did
<apb1963> lordievader: and now i get no sound at all
<lordievader> apb1963: Does alsa function properly? You can check with aplay (supports only wav, for as far as I know).
<BluesKaj> apb1963, after removing -purging pulseaudio, reboot and then in the terminal run, alsactl init
<apb1963> lordievader: aplay works
<apb1963> BluesKaj: have not removed it, only disabled it
<apb1963> lordievader: i'll try restarting the softphone
<BluesKaj> alsactl init restarts alsa , if you only disabled pulse you won't have any audio , you need to purge it
<apb1963> lordievader: restarting softphone did the trick.  Sound is back, no more warble.
<apb1963> thank you :)
<BluesKaj> apb1963, I'm running with out pulse due to the intel driver working with alsa and flash audio on websites, some versions of the hda driver need pulse for some reason , <i haven't figured that one out yet
<lordievader> apb1963: So now it is using alsa? Still you got PA installed right, or did you purge it?
<apb1963> lordievader: still installed... but killed.. no respawn
<lordievader> apb1963: Ok, well this is a workaround. Not very clean. But hey, if it works...
<apb1963> lordievader: I can remove it at any time....  and may do so since I'm not sure why I need it....  I've had nothing but problems with it.
<apb1963> BluesKaj: no idea
<BluesKaj> pulse isn't really required in some cases, and in others one can play mostly any audio files without it, website audio that uses flash sometimes will require pulse for reasons that ares till a mystery to me
<apb1963> BluesKaj: I guess i'll cross that bridge when I come to it.  If hulu and youtube work, that's 90% of what I need.
<BluesKaj> on our 2 amd pcs we need pulse for webaudio, this laptop intel cpu and intel audio driver don't
<apb1963> BluesKaj: this is a Dell... it uses Intel
<BluesKaj> apb1963, then experiment without pulse , if it won't play flash audio like youtube, then you can always enable or reinstall
<apb1963> BluesKaj: exactly.  However up until now I thought I was in fact using only alsa... not sure how or why pulse got into the picture.
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is installed by default , apb1963
<apb1963> oh ok
<apb1963> but again... softphone is configured to use alsa... so I don't know why pulse would stick it's nose in the middle.
<apb1963> quite possibly the reason for the warbling... the two may have been fighting with each other.
<BluesKaj> no apb1963 , pulse runs as a sound server layer on top of alsa
<BluesKaj> most users don't even know it's there
<apb1963> BluesKaj: well, I don't know... all I know is that my sound sucked until I removed it... and 99% of the posts I've seen on google say the same.
<BluesKaj> what's your audio chip , apb1963?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer shows it in the top left
<apb1963> Analog Devices AD1980
<BluesKaj> ok and the card?
<apb1963> Intel ICH6
<BluesKaj> ok , for safety's sake run , sudo modprobe snd-ad1980 , if there's no output the driver will have loaded correctly
<ctin> hello! help please
<ctin> can not launch any application
<ctin> example:
<ctin> ctin@ctin-kubuntu-PC:~/Qt/Tools/QtCreator/bin$ ./qtcreator.sh
<ctin> QOpenGLShader: could not create shader
<ctin> yesterday all works fine
<apb1963> BluesKaj: considering that things actually work now, I'm kind of nervous about running that command
<BluesKaj> don't be apb1963 , it just loads the driver
<apb1963> BluesKaj: exactly.  And that's what has me nervous
<BluesKaj> ctin, try a different app
<ctin> BluesKaj: .wine/drive_c/Games/Diablo 2$ err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series ", version "1.4 (2.1 (4.2.12217 Compatibility Profile Context 12.104))").
<ctin> err:dbghelp_msc:pe_load_debug_directory Got a page fault while loading symbols
<ctin> any app crashes instantly
<BluesKaj> ctin, just i wine or ?
<BluesKaj> in
<ctin> BluesKaj: about a half of my applications
<apb1963> thanks for the help guys, I'm going to leave well enough alone for now.
<BluesKaj> apb1963, why would loading the correct driver make you nervous
<apb1963> BluesKaj: because if it ain't broke, don't fix it :)
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..okaaaay
<apb1963> BluesKaj: I have sound.  I can make calls.  I'm happy.  When I have time to test hulu and friends I'll worry about alsa if I don't get sound at that point.  Right now I have to deal with other stuff.  I appreciate your efforts.
<apb1963> s/alsa/pa
<BluesKaj> apb1963, ok , have fun
<apb1963> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> ctin, have you updated upgraded lately ?
<ctin> BluesKaj: yes, i have
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade?
<ctin> yap!
<apb1963> dammit
<apb1963> I just tried a call and they're hearing a delay.
<ctin> BluesKaj: does kubuntu contain app like "fixit"
<ctin> ?
<BluesKaj> ctin, there's the recovery kernel in grub, that brings up repair broken packages dialog, which can work sometimes
<BluesKaj> ctin, also look in /var/log/syslog for erors that can give clues to wahat's going wrong
<ctin> grub says: Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<ctin> oh
<ctin> BluesKaj: thank you, i think i will reinstall kubuntu. Too much creepy shit i did last month :)
<lordievader> apb1963: If you want to have multiple programs play sounds you need PA.
<apb1963> lordievader: you mean simultaneously?
<lordievader> apb1963: Yes, that. Say have a music player playing and a browser running some flash video or something.
<apb1963> lordievader: right now I need to eliminate possible causes of this audio delay
<lordievader> apb1963: I'm just mentioning it.
<apb1963> lordievader: 'k.  thank you
<apb1963> BluesKaj: so I'm more ready than I was before now.
<apb1963> BluesKaj: FATAL: Module snd_ad1980 not found.
<BluesKaj> apb1963, cat /proc/asound/cards
<apb1963> and ya... hulu isn't working... nor is youtube.   hulu freezes after a little bit... youtube doesn't bring up the video
<apb1963>  0 [ICH6           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6
<apb1963>                       Intel ICH6 with AD1980 at irq 23
<apb1963> dont' forget... I disabled pa
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted ?
<apb1963> no
<BluesKaj> then do so
<apb1963> ok
<apb1963> BluesKaj: that seemed to do the trick... stuff is working again.  ty
<BluesKaj> yeah, when pulse is disabled it sometimes unloads the the audio driver, ap
<BluesKaj> apb1963,
<apb1963> k
<apb1963> though I haven't done the modprobe
<BluesKaj> no need , it obviously loaded at startup
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Pici> no ops here, just us chickens.
<Go|dfish_> .how about
<Go|dfish_> !staff
<Go|dfish_> woooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
#kubuntu 2014-01-09
<Go|dfish_> whats up whats up whats up
<Go|dfish_> whats up whats up whats up
<mr-jack> if i installed 13.10 on my uefi board and i can select and run kubuntu in grub, but it only appears a black screen. what could be the problem ?
<Go|dfish_> !ops
<Pici> mr-jack: you might get faster help by asking in #ubuntu, kubuntu and Ubuntu should be the same in these regards
<mr-jack> ok,ty
<Whiskey`Wonka> I need a trivial way to disable my touch pad. this laptop does not have a hardware switch and i find that it was a feature i overlooked.
<valorie> do you have synaptiks installed?
<valorie> you should be able to tell with alt+f2
<valorie> if not, install it
<James0r> how can i get the username@systemname part of the console to show in a different color in Konsole?
<tsimpson> you can set the PS1 variable (in your ~/.bashrc) with ansi color escape codes
<tsimpson> for example, I have PS1='\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<UserError> I just saw this on your wiki https://wiki.kubuntu.org/lxle-12.04.4-beta
<UserError> Where did they get the 12.04.4 testing with kernel freeze and HWE?
<Whiskey`Wonka> valorie: yes it is installed, its called kde-config-touchpad and in the sys config there is no disable option
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<soee> good morning
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<eagles0513875> hey lordievader:)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Whiskey`Wonka> any solutions on how to turn a touchpad on/off at will?
<tsimpson> there seems to be ktouchpadenabler
<tsimpson> !info ktouchpadenabler
<ubottu> Package ktouchpadenabler does not exist in saucy
<tsimpson> or there was..
<tsimpson> in raring at least
<Whiskey`Wonka> thanks, ill ask the great google
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea it looks to have been renamed or dropped
<Whiskey`Wonka> and all the other methods look to be the same
<Whiskey`Wonka> really frustrating
<Whiskey`Wonka> id like to auto disable the pad when i use a usb mouse but that option doesnt exist in the config app now
<aboudreault> hey, how can I see the list of other desktop environment in the login menu?
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, do you touchpad management installed - synaptiks ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes
<Whiskey`Wonka> it does not have the features
<Whiskey`Wonka> they look to have been removed from 13.x
<BluesKaj> look in the system tray
<Whiskey`Wonka> nothing present
<BluesKaj> ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> and when i run synaptiks it jsut loads the system control applet
<BluesKaj> type synaptiks in the kickoff search, do you have 2 choices there?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea ran both
<aboudreault> got it. switched to the other login screen.
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, do you have touchpad management option in synaptiks
<Whiskey`Wonka> it loads the same applet as system control, no options there
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, so you don't see any setup like this http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/09/snapshot2.png
<Whiskey`Wonka> no sir. i will reinstall synaptiks
<Whiskey`Wonka> like i said, its the same as running touchpad from the control center
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka, ok it may be fixed in 14.04, because that's what I'm running
<BluesKaj> not may , it is fixed :)
<BluesKaj> kde 4.12.0 here as well
<Whiskey`Wonka> ya im still 13:10
<Whiskey`Wonka> er .
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: ok having muon reinstall it fixed it. nfc what that was about.
<wno> asAS
<wqsk_> y
<ilir1> hello from greece
<lordievader> Hey ilir1
<ilir1> realtek alc662 crackling microphone pls help
<ilir1> help
<vankata> Hello all i have problem: I use kubuntu 13.10 and install latest apache with cgi mod enabled.  But i have  problem - apache download cgi file instead of execute it.
<Dave__> Wie gehts hier weiter ich hab keine Ahnung.....
<Unit193> !de | Dave__
<ubottu> Dave__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Dave__> ok danke
#kubuntu 2014-01-10
<EarendilTheMarin> Is this a support room?
<EarendilTheMarin> Is this a support room?
<sandra> G'day my fellow Kubuntu Inmates :-)
 * Whiskey`Wonka glangs his bars, sings, sweet low, sweet chariot...
<Whiskey`Wonka> where did ma " "
<Whiskey`Wonka> 's go
<sandra> I am new to Linux and to Kubuntu and I was wondering if someone here among you could kindly tell me why Nvidia video drivers don't work on Kubuntu14.04 ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> well now that is a good question, the answer however is poor and sad
<Whiskey`Wonka> did you use the addition drivers to install?
<sandra> I have a ASUS G750 Laptop it has dedicated Nvidia video chip
<sandra> Whiskey`Wonka: Are you asking me ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> that does not matter, well, it might, that gpu might not be supported.
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes i was asking you
<Whiskey`Wonka> sorry ill prefix
<sandra> lol sorry
<sandra> Whiskey`Wonka: It does support my nvidia GPU so it say's per Nvidia's website.
<sandra> Whiskey`Wonka: I was wondering if perhaps I was installing it incorrectly via synaptic package manager?
<Whiskey`Wonka> sandra: ah ok so you used the nvidia site's blob. try again using the 'addition drivers' app to install it
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea dont do that. use the 'addition drivers' it tends to work better
<Whiskey`Wonka> ive had nothing but issues doing it any other way.
<Whiskey`Wonka> and try and mix them? ha!
<sandra> Whiskey`Wonka: I did use the additional drivers option but it only left me at a black screen  on restart.
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah thats progress!
<Whiskey`Wonka> likely your config needed some work at that point
<sandra> Whiskey`Wonka: too this Kubuntu noobi that is looking difficult . But I am open to learing new things.
<Whiskey`Wonka> well good luck, thats more a x11/lightdm/kde issue at that point. im a little to sauced to run that down
<sandra> I was able to install my ATI video driver on Kubuntu 14.04 w/out any problems on Samsung ATIV8 laptop.
<sandra> My next question is ...Why is it so difficult to connect a USB wireless headset to Kubuntu and just have it work ? I ask only because in Windows 8 automatically switches to my wireless headset . I am sure its  my being new to Kubuntu which is the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.
<ussher_> sandra: Kubuntu 14.04 isnt due for release for another 3 months.  sure thats the right version?  latest stable would be 13.10
<sandra> I did notice that under Ubuntu 14.04 all I had to do was switch to my wirless headset it was fast and efficent.
<sandra> ussher_: My son put it on for me but I did notice the same problem under Kubuntu 13.10 in regards to my wireless headset.
<ussher_> (k)ububntu numbers are (year).(month)  and release in 6 month intervals.  14.04  is 2014.april  but its only 2014.Jan right now.
<sandra> ussher_: Could you perhaps tell me of a easy way to enable my wireless USB headset on Kubuntu ?
<ussher_> not sure.  What i would do would be to take the model number and see if there are any blogs about setting it up "seutup wireless xx-214 headset kubuntu".  something like that.
<ussher_> 12.04 has the suffux LTS which stans for "Long term support" .  I like those builds because nothing changes much.
<sandra> ussher_: well a wireless headset is still a USB headset as I said I noticed that in Ubuntu 14.04 it was very easy to just select my USB headset via the sound settings but in Kubuntu I don't see any such option within their Speaker icon option.
<ussher_> 14.04 is still in Alpha 1 status.  its not stable.  its really for testing only.  expect not all things to work.
<sandra> ussher_: Yes but the same problem exists under Kubuntu 13.10 also
<sandra> ussher_: And well other then my USB headset not working off the bat ...I truly am enjoying Kubuntu 14.04 it's a lot better then Windows 8 in my opinion.
<ussher_> :)
<sandra> If my poor departed husband could see me now he would be so surprised .......he always handled my computer issues lol
<sandra> I did read that both Kubuntu and Ubuntu use Pulse Audio and yet I can't figure out why switching to USB headset seems more difficult under Kubuntu then Ubuntu at this time.
<sandra> Is anyone here currently using a USB headset under Kubuntu 14.04 or 13.10 ?
<sandra> Is anyone here currently using a USB headset under Kubuntu 14.04 or 13.10 ?
<Yaroslav> hello everyone,can i get some help please
<Yaroslav> i'm trying to install kubuntu 12.04.3 on my laptop and installation stops with an error that "grub-efi" was not installed
<Yaroslav> tried to install it from ubs-flash and a cd,both failed with that error
<Yaroslav> after searching in the net about this problem i tried to install grub from the konsole of kubuntu
<sandra> Yaroslav: Are you on a UEFI laptop system ?
<Yaroslav> yes,i am
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Yaroslav> An EFI partition can be created via a recent version of GParted (the Gparted version included in the 12.04 disk is OK), and must have the following attributes:  Mount point: /boot/efi (remark: no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically)  Size: minimum 100Mib. 200MiB recommended.  Type: FAT32  Other: needs a "boot" flag.
<Yaroslav> in the installation there is a possibility to choose "efi partition"
<Yaroslav> do i have to choose fat32 or the type i said in the previous message?
<sandra> Yaroslav: May I  ask why don't wish to use Ubuntu 13.10 ? I only ask because I had no problems setting up or installing Ubuntu 13.10 on my EFI laptop Ubuntu 12.04 was sadly a different story.
<Yaroslav> okay,gone trying variants
<Yaroslav> ty all for help)
<Strav`> he. I'm having some troubles compiling nepomuk-core using the kdesrc-build script. The log says I'm missing Soprano (required version >= 2.9.3); I have libsoprano-dev version 2.9.4 installed as well as soprano-daemon and libsoprano4 (all version 2.9.4). Any thoughts on how to fix this error?
<valorie> Strav`: maybe try #nepomuk-kde ?
<Strav`> didn't knew it existed. Thanks! (although, the question seems relevant to kubuntu since there's some problem with my config)
<valorie> true, but most people don't compile nepomuk!
<valorie> !alis | Strav`
<ubottu> Strav`: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Strav`> hmmm sweet :)
<valorie> indeed
<Strav`> disp(sprintf('6 decimal pi %0.6f' % pi))
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mathi> hi
<Waraqa> Hi, I always get false notification of broken battery, How can I disable that?
<Waraqa> I get that every time I start kubuntu
<Waraqa> I'm using kubuntu 13.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<deathlord> whats this for
<jacket> bonjour, je suis nouveau
<jacket> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<jacket> french ?
<Walex> jacky: #ubuntu-fr
<jacky> no parle francais, mon frere, Walex ;)
<jacky> Well, I do
<jacky> just a little
<largi> czesc
<largi> mówi ktos tu po polsk
<largi> ???
<Pici> !pl | largi
<ubottu> largi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<largi> oki thanks :)
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get nvidia-319 or 331 installed for opengl support. (304 has a bug preventing it from functioning correctly). I've installed x-swat ppa and now the driver for 319 appears in "Additional Drivers" but when installing it installs the kernel driver for 331 along with the 319 drivers so there is a conflict. How do I solve this?
<m_tadeu> does kubuntu have a nice photo composer?
<m_tadeu> I need to make a video with my photo albuns....is there such a tool?
<Debored> Good evening
#kubuntu 2014-01-11
<DroBuddy> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 Precise and am unable to get my USB tethering to work; I've been googling this for a few days now and haven't been able to make any head-way. `ipconfig usb0` shows it with a valid IPv4 and IPv6 address; `ip route` looks right, but 'ip link show' shows the usb0 state as UNKOWN. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get this to properly come up?
<DroBuddy> I was using Kubuntu 13.x but down graded hoping that it would resolve the issue, but alas that didn't help either... I feel like I'm running in circles at this point.
<DroBuddy> Carrier => sprint, Data => unlimited, Tethering => allowed per plan
<DroBuddy> adb sees the device and is able to communicate with it; when I switch USB tethering on it shows it as connected in the sys tray, with a valid IP, and DNS appears to be working so I'm not sure what the problem could be.
<DroBuddy> When I attempt to ping google.com it resolves the IP address properly, so that's why I believe the DNS is working properly (and ip route looks right)...
<DroBuddy> I'm all ears. ;)
<DroBuddy> I thought it may have been an iptables issue so I did iptables -F to flush all my rules and added a new rule to allow :80 but that didn't help. So, I'm ASSUMING that it's not a FW issue at this point.
<apb1963>  Anyone know much about jitsi?  I had it working and then I started messing with plugins and now I have no audio.  kubuntu 12.04.3
<apb1963> DroBuddy: -F doesn't reset policies.  Have you tried iptables-save or iptables -L -v to see what's still in your table after you flushed?
<apb1963> DroBuddy: have you tried ifconfig up ?
<DroBuddy> I tried ifconfig usb0 up and down then up and it binds to the IP properly... I'll try the iptables cmds now and let ya know
<DroBuddy> Thanks, btw
<apb1963> can you ping that interface?
<DroBuddy> I can ping the IP allocated but not the GW
<DroBuddy> And, after looking at iptables -L -v it doesn't show any rules for usb0, only for my virbr0 (used for KVM)
<apb1963> What is the policy?
<DroBuddy> One sec. I'm gonna paste the output into a bin... If I can get pastebin to load. :(
<DroBuddy> I'm using shared wifi in a bar right now and it's dog slow
<apb1963> drinking is not the answer ;)
<DroBuddy> lol, I'm not drinking is the sadder part... But it's the closest place that has wifi lol
<DroBuddy> Argh, ubuntu's pastebin wont load, nor will pastebin.com for some reason... But, I can use IRC and google.
<DroBuddy> Gotta love it.
<apb1963> try paste.ubuntu.com
<DroBuddy> Had to untether the phone so it wasn't confused on which interface; now it's loading
<DroBuddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729941/
<DroBuddy> That's my current iptables rules after a fresh install.
<apb1963> ok so policy is accept
<apb1963> what's your route table look like?
<apb1963> where/what is your gateway?
<DroBuddy> 192.168.42.1
<DroBuddy> is the GW
<apb1963> and the ip you're using?
<DroBuddy> 192.168.42.99 is what DHCP is handing out
<apb1963> netmask? or cidr?
<DroBuddy> 192.168.42.244 is the broadcast, so it's a full block (I forget the CIDR notation off the top of my head)
<DroBuddy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729954/ is my ip routes
<DroBuddy> It doesn't show anything now for usb0, but I can re-add it real quick... and amend
<DroBuddy> sudo ip address add 192.168.42.99 peer 192.168.42.244 dev usb0 is what I used to add the route last time... But, I'm not 100% it's right. I think it is, I think it is... lol
<apb1963> it helps to have the route :)
<DroBuddy> Interestingly enough, turning usb tethering on doesn't kill my IRC connectivity, but stops me from being able to resolve websites...
<DroBuddy> Anyway, here is the ip route info with usb0 added: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6729972/
<DroBuddy> :: wishes he would have taken networking classes in school ::
<DroBuddy> lol
<apb1963> default via 192.168.42.129 dev usb0
<apb1963> why?
<apb1963> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<DroBuddy> Argh. This is a bit frustrating.
<DroBuddy> It's getting late; I'm gonna try and tackle this in the morning. Thanks for your time, apb
<DroBuddy> G'night
<James0r> what's a good dvd authoring software for kde?
<James0r> i had a good one i used before but i can't remember the name. was able to quickly throw clips together and it would generate a menu for me
<valorie> kdenlive?
<valorie> !kdenlive
<valorie> silly ubottu
<valorie> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1317 kB, installed size 4677 kB
<James0r> valorie: that's for kinda all purpose video editing right?
<valorie> not sure; I've never used it
<valorie> I've worked with the devels though
<valorie> good people
<valorie> http://www.kdenlive.org/
<James0r> right right. i used it once. worked well.
<mmmmna> Hey...
<mmmmna> In need of some help mid install of 13.10
<mmmmna> nm. 200+ in the memberlist, nobody really here....
<valorie> can't help when you don't say what you need help with!
<emma> how can i set a compose key for kubuntu?
<valorie> oh, there is a great tut for that somewhere
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ComposeKey
<valorie> scroll down for more recent info
<valorie> that page needs updating!
<emma> i was just looking at that page before i came here but my menu doesn't include the keyboard thing that it shows
<emma> do you use kubuntu 4.x ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> ok, I did it, i'll look for the tut I used
<valorie> this might be better: http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey
<emma> does that keyboard option show up for you? I have country region and language and i have spellchecker but no keyboard
<bomber> hello folks.
<bomber> I messed up my graphical kde. I installed a nvidia driver while in x and after the reboot It dont go into the window enviornment anymore.
<bomber> I would love some help getting this back up and running.
<emma> This is a test: æ seems to work!
<emma> ó
<emma> thanks!
<emma> yeah the second link is much better
<valorie> mine is exactly like Current KDE Configuration describes
<emma> yeah mine is like how current KDE configuration describes also, in the second link. But not like how it is in the first link under 4.x
<ussher_> bomber: did you try loggin in and running nvidia-settings as root?
<valorie> yay emma!
<soee> good morning
 * timothys slaps AntiSpamMeta around a bit with a large trout
 * timothys slaps wxl around a bit with a large trout
<RealNWO> kubuntu is better than ubuntu
<RealNWO> cuz kde is better than unity
<lordievader> Good morning.
<keops> hola!
<arkro> hi all, I have UEFI system in my pc( with windows 8). Today, I have installed kubuntu. After rebooting, grub2 prompt is showing up. I don't know where to go from there. Please help.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Felishia-3> ls
<Felishia-3> oops
<Felishia-3> alright alright I'm having trouble in here, someone help :p
<Felishia-3> I did rm -r /boot mistakenly
<Felishia-3> well to the wrong /boot... I was deleting the other OS and I deleted kubuntu boot folder
<Felishia-3> and everything I do with live
<Felishia-3> it's like "no space left on the device"
<sithlord48> its a live system?
<Felishia-3> yap
<Felishia-3> kubuntu
<Felishia-3> 13,10
<sithlord48> does the drive have perssitance?
<Felishia-3> and I'm trying to install boot repair
<Felishia-3> and I can't
<Felishia-3> nope
<FloodBotK1> Felishia-3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sithlord48> then if you reboot w/the  live stick it should still have its /boot
<Felishia-3> yes of course
<Felishia-3> but I deleted the /boot of the one in my hard drive
<Felishia-3> and I don't want to do a complete reinstall
<sithlord48> well then you should only have to reinstall it
<Felishia-3> also I have windows on dual-boot and it's a pain
<Felishia-3> I have a lot of configurations
<sithlord48> perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair will hlep
<Felishia-3> I could do it easily but it always pops up an error message, of everything imagined
<Felishia-3> sithlord48: "No space left on the device"
<Felishia-3> each time I try to run boot-repair
<Felishia-3> so I tried grub-install
<Felishia-3> on a chroot
<Felishia-3> and it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Felishia-3, do you have still have / ?
<BluesKaj> you can install kubuntu to /
<BluesKaj> asuming you have a /home partition there should be no data loss
<BluesKaj> oops talking nobody :)
<BluesKaj> to
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  just have to wait till they get back
<sithlord48> guess it wasn't a long wait lol
<felishia3> and it reboot whenever it has the chance
<felishia3> like now
<felishia3> and I had to go again on the live system
<felishia3> it's like "you're not going to do it"
<BluesKaj> Felishia-3, do you have still have / and /home ?
<felishia3> yes...
<BluesKaj> partitions
<dnivra> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu 13.10 and trying to connect to the phone from desktop to transfer few files. Whenver I open dolphin and navigate to the phone, I get "The process for mtp protocol died unexpectedly." I have transferred files before but been getting this error lately. Any help would be appreciated.
<felishia3> BluesKaj: not as partitions
<sithlord48> dnivra:  unplug the phone and try again.. mtp support is still very new.  i don't know of any better solution for now.
<felishia3> and I have more in /bin and /opt
<felishia3> you know how hard was to configure bin to me!
<sithlord48> dnivra:  also be sure your phone is not locked when you do try to move files.
<dnivra> sithlord48: been doing that a few times and even tried after few reboots. no luck.
<dnivra> well the screenguard is on. is that what you meant by locked sithlord48?
<sithlord48> dnivra:  yes
<felishia3> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<felishia3> he hell?
<felishia3> I don't have a cow
<BluesKaj> felishia3 so what partitions do you have for linux?
<dnivra> sithlord48: maybe that was the issue after all. Thanks for the tip!
<sithlord48> dnivra:  your welcome
<felishia3> just one... I have a lot of partitions
<felishia3> I save my code in another partition so it's safe
<felishia3> but the configuration of linux is on the whole filesystem
<felishia3> one linux partition, two NTFS and the swap
<felishia3> I'm installing boot-repair the k-bad-kitty way I hope it works, I'm not touching the dammed ram anymore
<felishia3> yay yeah :D
<daftpunk> search fgrom kicker seems to be case sensitive ignoring encoding rules for text
<daftpunk> from*
<daftpunk> really annoying IRC qworked but irc didn't
<BluesKaj> try using the applications in the kicker
<kubuntu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kubuntu>  gconf2
<Felishia-3> oops
<Felishia-3> I meant
<Felishia-3> I can't fix it
<Felishia-3> I do apt-get install -f
<Felishia-3> apt-get reinstall
<lordievader> Felishia-3: Could you pastebin the full apt-get output?
<Felishia-3> apt-get whatever I can do
<Felishia-3> ok
<Felishia-3> but it's so dammed long
<Felishia-3> http://pastebin.com/FK7znaUy
<Felishia-3> there is
<lordievader> Felishia-3: Ah, you are using a chroot.
<Felishia-3> yes
<Felishia-3> I was the one that did rm -r to my /boot :(
<daftpunk> yeha using the applications works but the search doesn't work properly, using lts
<lordievader> Felishia-3: It is useful to mention such things.
<daftpunk> chromium also has profile issues on a pc and on a tablet
<Felishia-3> lordievader: I think I should keep going, anyway I don't think I need gnome libraries to run
<Felishia-3> it's kubuntu anyway
<lordievader> Felishia-3: Not for Kubuntu, for what was gconf a dependency?
<daftpunk> activities too, though that's more of a kde bug along with not being able to pipe kio so for instance umm... having a uri within a uri
<Felishia-3> lordievader: I have no idea...
<daftpunk> annoying if you want to like specific apps in a activity, so for instance I have an activity for programming, one for gp and one for editing movies etc...
<Felishia-3> actually I'm learning qt developing, and I don't think I have something that uses gconf2
<Felishia-3> eclipse maybe?
<Felishia-3> or the python IDLE?
<Felishia-3> I thought it used tk tcl and Eclipse I don't know
<lordievader> Felishia-3: Hmm oh well. GTK libs/apps shouldn't be necessary for Kubu.
<Felishia-3> so I'll keep loading boot-repair
<Felishia-3> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<Felishia-3> oh come on!
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: did you do manual partition of harddisk?
<rcw2> in kubuntu 13.10 is there an easy way to see if this skype was installed from ubuntu repos
<Felishia-3> yes
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: that's why
<Felishia-3> but what the heck is /cow?
<Felishia-3> why does it says failed to get the canonical path of /cow?
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: which partitions did you create?
<Felishia-3> Kubuntu, Windows, swap and another NTFS
<Felishia-3> you know I think it'd hundreds of times easier to just format everything and reinstall again
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: did you create "/" and "swap" partitions and formatted them?
<Felishia-3> yes
<ovrflw0x> did you have separate /boot partition?
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: ?
<Felishia-3> oops
<Felishia-3> nope
<ovrflw0x> what?
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: are you female?
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: ?
<Felishia-3> what does that has to be with my question? :(
<Felishia-3> I seriously need to fix my PC
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: create '/' andd 'swap' and install again
<lordievader> Felishia-3: What is exactly the problem? Can't you use a live-cd/usb and install from there?
<Felishia-3> I don't want to format my pc
<Felishia-3> but I'm like going to format all this because it's getting on my nerves
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: what does you hard disk partition table look like?
<ovrflw0x> your*
<Felishia-3> MSDOS NTFS Ext4 NTFS swap
<lordievader> Felishia-3: Doing a dual boot with a shared /home partition? Is that an idea?
<Felishia-3> I'm going to break everything in pieces now... because I'm going to explode
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: hold on there sweety
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: what's mounted on ext4?
<Felishia-3> :( no, I have classes on monday and I'm going to study computational science, how am I supposed to do if my Linux doesn't work?
<Felishia-3> kubuntu
<ovrflw0x> i mean what's mounted on ext4 ? "/" or "/root" or "/boot"?
<Felishia-3> and there's nall
<Felishia-3> "/"
<Felishia-3> and there's all
<Felishia-3> "/root and /boot
<ovrflw0x> Felishia-3: which computer are you on right now?
<Felishia-3> this
<Felishia-3> ts
<Felishia-3> alright it won't write
<Felishia-3> It crashed
<posthuman> @Felishia-3:  calm down :D .... get a live CD and  backup your essential stuff .. after that reinstall whatever your OS is @ the moment.
<Felishia-3> I can do a new partitition and put bin in alright?
<Felishia-3> I can do a new partitition and put bin in alright?
<Felishia-3> I can do a new partitition and put bin in alright?
<FloodBotK1> Felishia-3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<posthuman> no
<posthuman> i dont think doing changes to the file system is what u need right now
<posthuman> backup your files first
<posthuman> xD Felishia left the building
 * monkeyjuice wonder why anyone would have problems
<ovrflw0x> wty is FloodBotK2 so annoying using quiet and things
<ovrflw0x> wtf*
<ovrflw0x> i was going to help a possible female and floodbot quieted
<lordievader> The bots are here for good reason. But, unfortunately, they don't have any intelligence.
<ovrflw0x> k guyz l8trs
<posthuman> l8ter
<mr_crabs> test
<guest-over9000> Hello All
<guest-over9000> Could andone gave me a solution how to properly install a ATI drivers on kubuntu ? fglrx, fglrx-update from Additional Drivers is not working (black screen after reboot), also the official ATI drivers from website, and I can't install when I follow this tutorial: https://gist.github.com/moldcraft/8116528
<guest-over9000> anyone* sorry, my bad
<BluesKaj> guest-over9000, what's your ATI graphics gpu ?
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: HD 6370M
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: I'm rebooting now, see You soon
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: I'm back. Still no clue :( Nothing is working
<BluesKaj> guest-over9000, is this the driver you were trying to install from ati website? http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: I tried it too, still not working. I was trying to install fglrx, and fglrx-updates also with a patch, and still not working. All the ways failed. Open drivers fail, official from the link You posted above failed too
<guest-over9000> I found a new way right now via google, and trying to install it now
<BluesKaj> guest-over9000, does the install fail or once installed fails to boot ?
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: official installed, booted but I was having black scren
<guest-over9000> so I boot in recovery mode and delete them
<BluesKaj> actually booting recovery mode you should choose "fix broken packages" in the dialog
<guest-over9000> hmm so I'll try to install once again drivers, boot into recovery and choose 'fix broken packages' option. Okay I'm doing it now
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll bb in a few mins
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: Okay, I finished install (results with error: http://pastebin.com/PhWxMHLr). I'll reboot now, see You soon
<rcw2> my wifi connection seems to disconnect after closing the lid, but only after 10 minutes of lid closure.  i've told kubuntu to do nothing when closing the lid
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: Okay I'am back. After installing official driver from website and fixing it via recovery mode, I logged to my system, but the resolution is very small and I can't change it. Also the Catalyst panel is not working
<BluesKaj> ok , did you lgin directly from the recovery mode or did you reboot, guest-over9000
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: I reboot to recovery and make fix
<BluesKaj> guest-over9000, reboot agin
<BluesKaj> again
<guest-over9000> BluesKaj: okay doind it right now
<guest-over9000_> BluesKaj: Done. Still that same resolution, not working catalyst.
<BluesKaj> :/
<BluesKaj> you didn't reboot , justy loggrd out and back in
<guest-over9000_> BluesKaj: I reboot the whole laptop.
<guest-over9000_> rebooted*
<rcw2> my wifi connection seems to disconnect after closing the lid, but only after 10 minutes of lid closure.  i've told kubuntu to do nothing when closing the lid
<Ab3L> hi
<ice9> why does changing the GTK theme in KDE from the system settings also changes it in Unity?
<Ab3L> i would like to add an option when in dolphin i drag and drop a file in a folder. currently, when you do it, you get three choices: move here, copy here, link here. I would like to add "hardlink here", but i don't know where and how to build the script. can you help me, or give me a brief tutorial reference? thx in advance.
<trustythar> Good evening to all I would like to make use of it velocizare kubuntu on a netbook with 2 gigs of memory you have some advice?
<trustythar> Good evening to all I would like to make use of it speed up kubuntu on a netbook with 2 gigs of memory you have some advice?
<jdrab> trustythar: run kcm_nepomuk and uncheck everything on first tab
<jdrab> and you can also try to turn off some kde services in "kcmkded"
<tamerlanchiques> Does the kubuntu have overall app store with ubuntu?
<valorie> tamerlanchiques: yes
<valorie> not an "app store" as such, but we share all the same repositories
<valorie> pretty much any application available to any debian user is also available to any ubuntu user, including all the flavors
<tamerlanchiques> Thanks for answer.
<valorie> that's so general; is there something specific we can help you with?
<tamerlanchiques> I have Windows on computer (two NTFS sections). Do I need to create a new partition with own coding? If it is necessary, what file system should I use best?
<tamerlanchiques> And could hurt kubuntu my files that stored in the NTFS file system?
<valorie> hmm, I was hoping some win experts would speak up for you
<valorie> it's been so many years since I used windows......
<BluesKaj> tamerlanchiques, np , intstalling kubuntu will not hurt your windows
<BluesKaj> ntfs files
<BluesKaj> tamerlanchiques, if you have free space on the HDD then you can use that to create an ext4 partition for / (root) and /home and a linux swap
<tamerlanchiques> Thanks for advice. I will try to instal kubuntu tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> tamerlanchiques, i recommend you do some research on partitioning for linux OSs
<BluesKaj> it's worth knowing
<ahoneybun> anyone now how to completely remove gnome from once you install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<valorie> ahoneybun: there is a guide for that somewhere....
<valorie> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<valorie> buh, not that
<valorie> http://superuser.com/questions/28781/how-to-remove-the-ubuntu-gnome-desktop-after-making-the-switch-to-kde
<ahoneybun> hello valorie ll
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> power is flickering here sometimes
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> wind/rainstorm started last night
<valorie> nothing exciting though
<valorie> yet
<Strav>  He. I'm having some problems building nepomuk-core on kubuntu (the issue seems to be related to my soprano setup). Anyone can help?
<valorie> are you building from git?
<valorie> or using project-neon
#kubuntu 2014-01-12
<Strav> valorie: I'm building using the kdesrc-build script. I guess it's pulling the sources from git.
<Strav> valorie: as you suggested, I went to kde-devel and nepomuk-kde for this issue but got no response so far.
<Strav> (Here's the issue I'm having: http://pastebin.com/3tVqKamb (line 62))
<valorie> do you have the soprano-devel packages installed?
<valorie> !info soprano
<ubottu> Package soprano does not exist in saucy
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> apt-cache search doesn't find it either
<Strav> valorie: I have libsoprano-dev installed as well as libsoprano4 and soprano-daemon...
<valorie> ok
<Strav> (at the very least, I believe your apt-cache should list them)
<valorie> one would think so
<Strav> You have kde-backports enabled?
<valorie> yes
<Strav> and you don't have those packages?
<valorie> I got an empty answer
<valorie> which is odd
<valorie> I just updated this machine today
<Strav> hmmm. let me see what's their origin on my machine.
<valorie> ooooo, maybe I don't have backports on this box
<valorie> hmmmm
<Strav> origin: ubuntu main
 * valorie updates again
<valorie> lots and lots of libs
<Strav> for soprano you mean?
<valorie> no, just added backports and am updating
<Strav> ok
<valorie> when it's done I'll check again
<valorie> meanwhile: your build folder is new?
<valorie> in other words, have you built before and been successful, but now are unsuccessful?
<Strav> nope. Brand new build folder. I succeeded in compiling most kde modules except nepomuk-core and kderuntime (which also seems to depend on soprano)
<Strav> One odd thing is that nepomuk-widgets build correctly but also depends on soprano. My guess is that there are some soprano plugins that I might be missing.
<valorie> I'm no expert on building from source, although I do it almost daily for amarok
<valorie> and have done it for phonon and its backends
<valorie> but that is nothing like building KDE
<valorie> any particular reason you are building KDE modules?
<Strav> np :) I try to get a response from #nepomuk-kde or #kde-dev.
<Strav> Yes. I wish to write a small fix for the Solid library (of course I don't need to build all of KDE for this but I in case I wanted to fiddle with some more of it, I though it might be a good thing to try).
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I think both of those chans are worth asking in, and waiting around for
<valorie> which at this time of day is almost guaranteed
<valorie> most of the devels will be in Europe
<valorie> and it will be Sunday morning there
<Strav> Yep. I'll check back in a few. Thanks again for your time it's very appreciated!
<Strav> (and actually, my fix to Solid is directed at an Amarok issue I belive I told you before... regarding the indexing of autofs mounted collections - and Amarok re-indexing the whole thing each time the connection is lost). Turns out Solid forgets about autofs mounted location each time they're disconnected (while it should list them and set "accessible" to false).
<Strav> ... Would also be nice if there was a config gui for autofs. IMHO, it's pretty much the best auto mounting solution available for linux (one that doesn't hang your file explorer if the connection is suddenly lost). But I find very few people are aware of it.
<valorie> I am/was not
<valorie> but thank you very much for trying to fix the bug
<Estersios> what is KDE paste?
<valorie> you mean the URL?
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org
<Estersios> _dizzy: yes
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> which is the kde version in kubuntu now? has it been updated to 4.11.5 ?
<tsimpson> 4.11.3 in Saucy, 4.12.0 in Trusty (development branch) and the Kubuntu Backports PPA for Saucy
<denysonique> If I choose the Oxygen theme after logout all my Qt apps are using gtk-oxygen instead of native oxygen
<denysonique> ok I somehow fixed that
<denysonique> but how can I get the kde globalmenu work for GTK apps as well
<denysonique> I remember it used to work before
<claycorn2> hello
<baker> hallow
<mr_crabs> moin
<keops> hola
<James0r> trying to install mplayer but getting broken packages i can't resolve with synaptic
<James0r> here's my error http://dpaste.com/1547710/
<RealNWO> kubuntu is better than ubuntu
<Dzz> hi guys
<Dzz> i;ve got problem. after 2 weeks of offline i wanted to start my Lubuntu 12.04 but got problem during booting:
<Dzz> "no suitable module for running kernel found [fail]"
<Dzz> any ideas what could happen?
<Dzz> i can boot into console, lan works, internet works
<BluesKaj> Dzz, have you tried upating and upgrading ?
<Dzz> tried sudo do-release-upgrade but it said no new release found
<BluesKaj> Dzz, no , i mean sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , your packages might upgrading no the OS
<BluesKaj> not the OS
<Dzz> just did it
<Dzz> the following packages have unmet dependencies
<Dzz> libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-quantal : depends : libdrm-dev (>=2.4.24)
<Dzz> mesa-common-dev-lts-quantal : depends: libdrm-dev
<Dzz> e: unmet dependencies.
<BluesKaj> Dzz, are you using a proprietary graphics driver or one from a ppa source ?
<Dzz> prop
<Dzz> i've got some standart grafics card on my motherboard.
<Dzz> just tried to load from live cd kubuntu 11.04 and it booted ok
<BluesKaj> Dzz, in order to upgrade to the next kubuntu version you have to turn off the LTS only upgrade in the upgrade manager
<BluesKaj> or update manager
<Dzz> how to do that from console?
<BluesKaj> Dzz, do you have separate / and /home partitions ?
<Dzz> same, on one hdd
<BluesKaj> ok Dzz , run this command , then reboot , and try updating and upgrading your packages , sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends libgl1-mesa-dev-lts-quantal
<Dzz> ok will try now
<Dzz> BluesKaj, same problem. it stays with black screen
<Dzz> not black but with some trash like it was trying to switch modes and frozen
<BluesKaj> ok have you tried nomodeset in /etc/default/grub , use nano to edit in the console
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> Dzz,^
<BluesKaj> Dzz, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Dzz> no i haven't. will do that now
<Dzz> BluesKaj, same problem. stays on corrupted screen
<BluesKaj> Dzz, corrupted ?
<Dzz> i mean black screen with trash
<BluesKaj> trash , what kind of trash , text or graphics or ?
<Dzz> partically grey and some blue and green periodical lines
<Dzz> partially, i mean
<BluesKaj> did you do sudo upgate-grub after editing /etc/default/grub ?
<Dzz> just did it via grub menu -> grub update
<Dzz> it loaded into graphics mode, grey screen with big gear on it. and frozen.
<BluesKaj> rebooted?
<Dzz> yes
<BluesKaj> ok , can you get to the virtual console an install mesa-utils
<Dzz> 5 dots were blinking and then became grey and it stays on place. however when i pressed alt-ctrl-del it rebooted.
<Dzz> will try now
<Dzz> tried apt-get install mesa-utils and got error unmet dependencies
<Dzz> libavahi-client3, libavahi-common3, libglu1-mesa, libpixman-1-0...
<BluesKaj> Dzz, then i recommend a reinstall, this doesn't look promising
<Dzz> yeah, seems to be the best way. i wonder what could happen because last time i was booting it two weeks ago there were no problems
<Dzz> how to reinstall it with keeping all my current settings on desktop? widjets, notes, and so on
<Dzz> huh, tried autoclean and dpkg repair via grub menu and rebooted several times and finally it booted
<Dzz> but with low resolution kinda 800[600
<BluesKaj> ok , perhaps a graphics driver upgrade is in order
<BluesKaj> addtional drivers
<James0r> wow i'm unable to even post a question on kubuntuforums. feeling very useless right now
<James0r> what does "An error has occurred James0r! You must have 1 posts in order to post links. Your current post count is 0." mean?
<James0r> does that mean I have to respond to someone else's post before posting my own question?
<James0r> not sure what it means by "link". i have no "links" in my post
<BluesKaj> James0r, what's your issue with kubuntu first of all?
<James0r> trying to install mplayer, have an unmet dependency
<James0r> tried using apt-get install -f and i'm getting this --> http://dpaste.com/1547841/
<daemongnome> have installed kde connect
<daemongnome> just installed kde connect a coupe of days ago, now when i get a text message it comes up in my notifications
<BluesKaj> James0r, I have to ask , have you updated/upgraded packages lately?
<James0r> BluesKaj: yeah pretty often
<BluesKaj> James0r, ok , try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<James0r> BluesKaj: okay done.
<BluesKaj> now , sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<James0r> BluesKaj: okay.
<BluesKaj> ok update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> and prhaps a dist-upgrade, there's anew kernel available which might upgrade the kernel modules
<James0r> BluesKaj: okay updating now. not sure if it's a big deal but a couple launchpad lines come bcak 404 error when i update
<BluesKaj> James0r, those are repos sources, do have ppas ?
<James0r> BluesKaj: not sure i totally get the difference. would ppas be repos i add after install?
<James0r> BluesKaj: ok updated and upgraded. no new packages installed
<James0r> BluesKaj: or upgraded
<BluesKaj> yes , most launchpad repos are ppas , check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<James0r> BluesKaj: yeah i have a few
<James0r> BluesKaj: some i added for cairo-dock, conky, qwinff and a couple others looks like
<BluesKaj> James0r, ok , one of those could also be the source of your dependency troubles
<James0r> BluesKaj: http://dpaste.com/1547877/
<BluesKaj> mplayer should install without dependency probs
<James0r> BluesKaj: yeah at some point all hell broke loose with dependency problems. it might have been around the qwinff install time
<James0r> BluesKaj: should i delete the qwinff list files and update+upgrade?
<BluesKaj> it might work , dunno\
<James0r> BluesKaj: okay. i'll give it a shot.
<James0r> BluesKaj: gonna have to save this one for another night. thanks anyway for your help
<BluesKaj> James0r, ffmpeg does the same job as qwinff
<BluesKaj> qwinff could be the source of your problem
<zorgborg> does anyone know if start up disk creator program is suitable for extracting win7 iso file to disc? (yes i have a legit copy)
<BluesKaj> zorgborg, for dual boot?
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: yes, i already have kubuntu on my laptop ofc, need to put win7 back on to sell the laptop (eventually)
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: got the empty disc space ready for it
<BluesKaj> zorgborg, if you install windows normally you'll lose grub , but boot-repair can restore grub afterwards, I'm not familiar with the disk creator as far as windows is concerned
<Poisoned_Dragon> zorgborg, extract iso to disk?
<BluesKaj> boot repair is handy to have around btw
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: ah didn't consider that, boot-repair as in just using partedmagic etc
<BluesKaj> no, zorgborg  , boot-repair is an OS by itself for booting the boot-repair cd or usb
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: oh right, hadn't heard of that, ta
<Poisoned_Dragon> bot fail
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair
<BluesKaj> hmm
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in saucy
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zorgborg> Poisoned_Dragon: haven't tried extracting iso yet with start up creator, just wondering if it will put it's own little thing on the disk that might confuse windows (like it puts an exe and stuff when you extract a linux iso)
 * Poisoned_Dragon is still confused.
<BluesKaj> zorgborg, install windows to your NTFS partition, however windows will want to install to the first partition on the drive otherwise it will refuse to install , that's been my experience , usually /dev.sda
<BluesKaj> err /dev/sda
<Poisoned_Dragon> reelly? I never had windows complain that it had to be on the first partition.
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: i have kubuntu at the end of my HDD, so im assuming win7 will have no problem installing as first partition
<Poisoned_Dragon> In fact, OEM installs of Windows are usually on the second partition because the first is reserved for recovery.
<BluesKaj> zorgborg, exactly
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: thanks for reminding me that i have to format the empty space to NTFS tho, oops
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, yes, the windows installer will create the recovery partition iirc
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, no... it doesn't.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm talking about OEM implementations of Windows.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Retail installs just install. No option to create a recovery partition.
<BluesKaj> well, that's been my experience anyway as long as the partiton is assigned /dev/sda
<apb1963> Anyone know how to get java working on chrome?  I'm unable to get java to work.  kubuntu 12.04.3
<zorgborg> okay scap that start up disk creator can't even open the win7 iso file....
<zorgborg> apb1963: tried installing icedtea plugin?
<apb1963> zorgborg: yes
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, my w7 version is a legit corporate version that my daughter gave me, so it may act differently to OEMs
<zorgborg> apb1963: got all it's dependencies/openjdk environment?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Corporate version, eh? Gotta research that one.
<BluesKaj> apb1963, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<apb1963> zorgborg: I don't know... how do I check?
<Poisoned_Dragon> BluesKaj, W7 Enterprise?
<BluesKaj> apb1963, just try to install it or look in muon
<apb1963> BluesKaj: I don't remember... I can try that now?
<zorgborg> apb1963: go to muon package manager or synaptic
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, no , Ultimate
<apb1963> BluesKaj: installing kubuntu-restricted-extras now
<apb1963> zorgborg:  are you talking about the same as BluesKaj?  Or..... what?
<BluesKaj> apb1963, then you should be good to go, yo'll be asked to agree to terms
<zorgborg> apb1963: yeh, just follow their instructions
<BluesKaj> apb1963, muon, apt and software sources all use dpkg to install apps , they're just front ends for dpkg
<apb1963> BluesKaj: is kubuntu-restricted-extras different than ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<BluesKaj> apb1963, kubuntu-restricted-extras is for the KDE desktop
<BluesKaj> on kubuntu
<apb1963> BluesKaj: so than installing ubuntu-restricted-extras is either wrong or insufficient?
<BluesKaj> if you're on ubuntu then it's ubuntu-restricted-extras
<apb1963> isn't kubuntu just ubuntu using kde ?
<apb1963> i'm still confused about that
<BluesKaj> not exectly but close
<apb1963> well i'm pretty sure I installed kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> apb1963, what desktop are you using?
<apb1963> ^^
<apb1963> pretty sure... but not positive
<apb1963> actually I think i'm using plasma-desktop ??
<apb1963> is there a way to be sure?
<apb1963> man it's installing a TON of stuff
<BluesKaj> yes, open a terminal ,  kde4-config --version
<apb1963> Qt: 4.8.2
<apb1963> KDE Development Platform: 4.12.0
<apb1963> kde4-config: 1.0
<BluesKaj> plasma-desktop is kde
<apb1963> so I still don't know?
<tarun> #join nitdgplug
<BluesKaj> no you have kde
<apb1963> and that's not kubuntu?
<apb1963> no i'm pretty close to positive.... 99%... that I installed kubuntu-desktop...  I went back and made a list of all my installs using the output of history... and kubuntu-desktop is in there.
<BluesKaj> yes it shoiuld be kubuntu if that's what your iso was when you installed the OS
<apb1963> hmmm... I don't remember what my iso was... I should be able to find it... hang on.
<BluesKaj> why do i get the feeling  my leg is being pulled here :)
<apb1963> mini-i386-12.04.03.iso
<apb1963> dunno... you have a cat or a dog?
<apb1963> I used debootstrap to install that iso
<BluesKaj> neither
<apb1963> like I said... I went back and made a list out of all the apt-get installs I did... kubuntu-desktop is on that list
<BluesKaj> apb1963, give us a screenshot of your desktop
<apb1963> so, I have no idea what the heck I have... since you're telling me I have kde but not kubuntu.  Still confused over the distinction
<apb1963> You mean with all my windows minimized?
<BluesKaj> i did not say you don't have kubuntu , you said you aren't sure , all indications show that it's kubuntu
<BluesKaj> which file manager do you have ?
<apb1963> http://snag.gy/xN9uc.jpg
<apb1963> I use dolphin from time to time... but most of the time I use the terminal...
<apb1963>  <BluesKaj> no you have kde
<BluesKaj> apb1963, where's your panel ?
<apb1963> BluesKaj: what panel?  what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> you have kde as well , the terminal command showed it
<apb1963> oh you mean across the bottom? Not sure why it didn't show up... let me try again
<apb1963> http://snag.gy/z2G6I.jpg  that's better
<apb1963> I was doing "window under cursor" instead of "full screen" is why
<apb1963> maybe this is why I have so many problems... I have both??
<BluesKaj> do youn see a choice of desktops on the login page, but you do have kubuntu alright , see the "K" kicker , that's the KDE menu launcher
<BluesKaj> no, you just haven't installed all the required plugis due to using the mini iso
<apb1963> my choice of desktops is pretty small....  I stay logged in unless forced to reboot... so I don't recall off hand.  I could switch users and check?
<apb1963> BluesKaj: there's more?
<apb1963> doing another update now
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought the kubuntu-desktop meta packages it suppose to pull them in.
<BluesKaj> apb1963, I don't know what you have and don't have
<apb1963> it's bringing down Debian Base System Miscellaneous files right now... only 60K though.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-restricted-extras isn't included as default even on a full kubuntu iso install
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> darn bot just confuses things
<apb1963> I have default, kde plasma workspace and failsafe
<apb1963> And java crashed and my load shot up to 13
<apb1963> when I pretended to switch users but then didn't.
<apb1963> and then apport-kde failed to recognize the package
<zorgborg> managed to extract win7 iso just fine with k3b, thanks for info guys
<BluesKaj> zorgborg, now the fun starts :)
<apb1963> load is back down to 0.60ish and seems to be working on reducing itself lower.... 0.45... .38...  32....
<zorgborg> BluesKaj: yeh, dreading it when i get round to it!
<apb1963> .27 ...
<apb1963> etc :)
<apb1963> <BluesKaj> do youn see a choice of desktops on the login page, but you do have kubuntu alright , see the "K" kicker , that's the KDE menu launcher  <<< this is why i'm confused... you say I have kubuntu but you tell me I have the KDE menu launcher and that kubuntu is not the same as kde.  I'm lost.
<zorgborg> apb1963: kde is the graphical desktop environment of kubuntu, while plain ubuntu has gnome as its desktop environment (DE), hence the k in kubuntu
<apb1963> zorgborg: so then kubuntu is ubuntu running kde
<apb1963> in any event java on chrome still isn't working... and that's much more important to me
<BluesKaj> apb1963, don't use chrome on linux , install chromium-browser
<apb1963> here we go again.... I thought chrome and chromium-browser were the same?
<BluesKaj> nope
<apb1963> well, other than java... chrome seems to work.... although it does sometimes have load issues...
<BluesKaj> !chromium-browser
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use chrome with openjdk just fine.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In fact, all my linux installs use Chrome with openjdk
<zorgborg> Poisoned_Dragon: same here
<apb1963>  does this link work for you guys?  http://www.pogo.com/games/chess?pageSection=ag_list1_pl_chess2#game:robots  Does the actual game come up?  or does it eventually fail with an oops?
<apb1963> because mine fails
<apb1963> which is what started this whole expedition
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, I don't have openjdk-jre on this laptop. lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> How odd of me.
<apb1963> what's even odder is now I'm not showing I have any java installed..  dpkg --list | grep jdk
<apb1963> ok this shows grep java http://paste.ubuntu.com/6739697/
<apb1963> although I could have sworn grep jre yesteday showed results
<zorgborg> apb1963: asked me if i wanted to allow the site to run icedtea, trys to loads, then just says oops java is required blah blah
<Poisoned_Dragon> apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre
<apb1963> zorgborg: so then it's not me??
<zorgborg> but java stuff normally works fine for me in chrome
<zorgborg> so might just be that game
<apb1963> zorgborg: none of the java games work for me on that site
<apb1963> openjdk-7-jre:
<apb1963>   Installed: (none)
<apb1963>   Candidate: 7u25-2.3.10-1ubuntu0.12.04.2
<apb1963> but the java test site they point you to... does detect i'm running 7-45 or something
<zorgborg> apb1963: try running this jmol of dna http://www.worldofmolecules.com/3D/dna_3d.htm see it that works
<apb1963> ii  oracle-java7-installer                   7u45-0~webupd8~6                              Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 7
<zorgborg> apb1963: might take a few seconds to load
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo update-alternatives --display java
<Poisoned_Dragon> see which version is being offered.
<apb1963> zorgborg: just getting a gray box... after giving permission
<zorgborg> apb1963: yeh stick with it, i got a gray box for a fair few seconds
<apb1963> Poisoned_Dragon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6739727/
<apb1963> zorgborg: well, I don't know if something happened between the gray box and now, but the end result is a black box with a little icon at the top of it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> zorgborg, does icedtea work with oracle java?
<zorgborg> Poisoned_Dragon: no idea, pretty sure im using openjdk
<zorgborg> Poisoned_Dragon: don't really trust oracle java, assuming its diff from openjdk (it is isn't it?)
<Poisoned_Dragon> openjdk is a distributable friendly version of Oracle java.
<zorgborg> Poisoned_Dragon: yeh, ive got openjdk 6 installed
<Poisoned_Dragon> Should be identical in function.
<zorgborg> ah i see
<BluesKaj> hmm , seems jav is no longer included in restricted-extras
<Poisoned_Dragon> brb
<not_found> I stopped using kubuntu some time ago because with 13.04/13.10 any install I do much of the numerical data in dolphin will show in numerals used in the uae where I am currently living and nothing I have found to change it back to the basic 1234567890 we normally use?  is this a knows issue and/or is there a fix?
<Poisoned_Dragon> No... Now a days, you need to use the webupd8 ppa to get an easy install of oracle java.
<Poisoned_Dragon> brb, gotta reboot.
<zorgborg> ive got openjdk-6-jre-lib, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless, icedtea-6-plugin, icedtea-6-jre-jamvm and icedtea-6-jre-cacao installed
<Poisoned_Dragon> Why not use openjdk-7?
<Poisoned_Dragon> and icedtea-7
<apb1963> now I'm getting the molecule... it only took forever.
<zorgborg> apb1963: do you by any chance have a not-so powerful computer, hence why you installed the mini-iso?
<apb1963> zorgborg: I installed the mini because I was using debootstrap
<zorgborg> apb1963: no idea about that
<apb1963> zorgborg: I didn't have a CD big enough to hold a full version... the biggest I had was 700MB and it wasn't big enough
<apb1963> but the computer isn't so powerful either... it's a P4
<zorgborg> i see
<apb1963> and all of my flash whatchamacallits have live versions on them except for one that has some docs I need.
<apb1963> where "all" is like... 2 I think
<apb1963> no... 3
<apb1963> yeah... 2 live flash cd's and 1 with docs
<apb1963> got another website with java on it I can test against?
<apb1963> the box went black again
<BluesKaj> ok, java works , didn't notice that previously
<apb1963> ok if I click on the other molecules, they work
<apb1963> I guess maybe it timed out or something???
<apb1963> so I guess it's pogo that has problems then
<apb1963> in fact... I probably didn't need those restricted extras at all
<BluesKaj> for media codecs you do
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just loaded the pogo site with jave. no joy
<Poisoned_Dragon> the dna molecule app is working
<apb1963> BluesKaj: for what purpose?  I had hulu and youtube working no problem
<apb1963> now chrome is sucking on my cpu
<apb1963> 19% currently
<Poisoned_Dragon> apb1963, pogo is running
<apb1963> that's huge
<apb1963> Poisoned_Dragon: you have the chess game?
<Poisoned_Dragon> um... hmmm.
<apb1963> I don't know what that response means.... lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> nvm, I got oops from pogo
<BluesKaj> apb1963, they run on flash, there are other multimedia codecs included in the restricted extras , chrome has an embedded flash plugin
<zorgborg> Poisoned_Dragon: btw, i might've installed openjdk 6 cos it gets critical updates form canonical, jdk 7 doesnt apparently
<apb1963> BluesKaj: yeah i'm just not sure I need it... can I simply uninstall it, or is that going to break something now?  I can't afford to break things it's my only computer and breakage is not an option
<BluesKaj> pogo works with jdk7
<Poisoned_Dragon> BluesKaj, the game in question is a java game. But, it doesn't recognize icedtea as a valid java plugin.
<Poisoned_Dragon> java.com can't verify either.
<BluesKaj> well , it works here on chromium
<apb1963> java.com says: You have the recommended Java installed (Version 7 Update 45).
<apb1963> Although my load climbed to just under 3
<Poisoned_Dragon> apb1963, try this game... http://multiplayer.needformadness.com/game.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's java and works on my end
<Poisoned_Dragon> Dunno why pogo and java.com don't like me.
<BluesKaj> I,
<apb1963> Poisoned_Dragon: works
<BluesKaj> I'm running kubuntu 14.04 so the different plugins aren't available by default , or so it seems
<BluesKaj> Poisoned_Dragon, jdk7 works on the need for madness game
<Poisoned_Dragon> Me too, BluesKaj.
<Poisoned_Dragon> apb1963, you said you were using Kubuntu 12/04?
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops
<Poisoned_Dragon> 12.04
<apb1963> Poisoned_Dragon: yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, that actually shouldn't matter.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You're using Oracle Java.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, unless it's a distro thing....
<apb1963> installing the restricted extras I think was a mistake for me.
<apb1963> It's really impacting my system
<apb1963> it's sluggish
<apb1963> and that's a serious problem for me
<apb1963> oh crap it seems to have killed my sound as well
<apb1963> no.... sound is ok.. it's just my softphone that doesn't have audio now... which is of course critical for me
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok, I'm starting to think the java thing is distro dependent. On my desktop, which uses Ubuntu Studio 13.10, I can view any java content.
<apb1963> Poisoned_Dragon: including pogo?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I never tried pogo on it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I'm having issues looking at web connected security cams that use java to stream audio.
<Poisoned_Dragon> And that's on kubuntu 12.04
<apb1963> fixed my sound... but system remains sluggish
<apb1963> even the mouse is jerky
<BluesKaj> apb1963, the restricted extras won't affect your sound or mouse, it's only codecs not drivers
<apb1963> BluesKaj: TONS of things came down when I installed it.  It had to have been more than just codecs.  And while I believe you in regard to sound and mouse, the mouse is being affected by the general responsiveness of the system, which has deteriorated
<BluesKaj> apb1963, what's your graphics gpu/driver, sudo  lshw -C display , check the configuration string
<apb1963> sudo: lshw: command not found
<BluesKaj> no :
<BluesKaj> apb1963, sudo  lshw -C display , copy ans paste it into the terminal
<apb1963> sudo: lshw: command not found
<apb1963> copied & pasted
<BluesKaj> install lshw
<apb1963> it's very strange... because that was working a week ago
<apb1963> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<apb1963> oh interesting..... there's two displays... the second one has no driver and is "UNCLAIMED"
<apb1963> whoa... two different product strings
<apb1963> product: RV370 [Radeon X300] & product: RV370 [Radeon X300 SE]
<apb1963> respectively
<apb1963> best to see this for yourself...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6740422/
<BluesKaj> odd they're from the same series , unless lshw is misreading it , what does, lspci } grep VGA, give?
<BluesKaj> err lspci | grep VGA
<Poisoned_Dragon> pipe fail
<Poisoned_Dragon> if it's a laptop, it might be a disabled ext. vga port.
<BluesKaj> well, BBL , stuff to do
<apb1963> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV370 [Radeon X300]
<apb1963> BluesKaj: ^^^
<apb1963> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV370 [Radeon X300]
<BluesKaj> apb1963, check your driver,  in the terminal, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<apb1963> what is it i'm looking for?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6740818/
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm a sad panda.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just tried out the Alpha release of Trusty and kernel 3.12 still has issues with the intel 82855 chipset. :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> Looks like old tech will just have to be replaced, after 2017.
<jarkko> i got 13.10, how to get 14.04 ppas installed?
<Poisoned_Dragon> there are no ppas for 14.04
<jarkko> what
<jarkko> there isnt?
<valorie> jarkko: there are dailies
<valorie> or the alpha
<jarkko> but they are only images?
#kubuntu 2015-01-05
<Reiji> hi
<Reiji> I have a problem.
<Reiji> I installed just kubuntu 14.04 on my laptop
<Reiji> i get the error meessage thatthe setting module of the  energy management couldn't be loaded
<Reiji> *I get the error message that says "Power Management configuration module could not be loaded
<Reiji> Power Management configuration module could not be loaded
<bubblehead> I cant get my dvd to load??
<bubblehead> After reboot, the program doesn't load.
<bubblehead> the 3rd choice ends in error
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cow`> quit
<soee> ;)
<soee> vote please https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/1aa5GRRL5LC :)
<lordievader> soee: Vote on what?
<soee> well i can't tell you on what  - its your decision :)
<lordievader> soee: What is it about, that's what I mean...
<soee> lordievader: just want to know if users are interested in Plasma 5.2 and Vivid release
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj_: howdy
<BluesKaj_> Hi yossarianuk , what's up ?
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj_: Nadda - was just responding to your howdy ...
<BluesKaj_> ok :)
<David1965> the irc.atheme.org appear to be web based but there is no email address to which I can upload my crypto subsystem to
<DEEAN> Hello
<soee> hiho
<DEEAN> somebody could help me
<lordievader> o/
<DEEAN> I installed kubuntu 14.04 andy I can not to change to language
<DEEAN> only in american english....why??
<DEEAN> pv please
<soee> DEEAN: you have only english avaialble ?
<lordievader> DEEAN: Did you install the particular language pack?
<BluesKaj_> DEEAN, kmenu >c omputer>system settings>locale> country and language tabs
<DEEAN> sorry...I have only  english avaiable....
<DEEAN> I installed language pack...
<DEEAN> I changed in system setting >locales> country and language tabs...but, when change to other language, back to american english
<DEEAN> someone feels the same?
<DEEAN> I don not to do , I have kubuntu 14.04 and kde 4.13.3
<foras> всем ку !
<BluesKaj_> !ru | foras
<ubottu> foras: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DEEAN> hello
<foras>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<daum> hey guys - i'm trying to install an updated version of gnucash on trusty, however after following how to add the getdeb repo, i now get https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4d525159519cab241119 when i try to install it, any ideas how to fix those errors?
<lordievader> daum: Is it a trusty ppa?
<daum> ha fail - totally added the wrong one
<daum> that was the issue
<daum> added the 14.10 one
<Guest77206> heoo
<Guest77206> hi
<Guest77206> dsfsd
<EvilRoey> Question/problem:  I can't pull down the Yakuake console AND use both shift keys together to switch languages (it's either one or the other working at a time).  How do I diagnose the issue?
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hi!
<BluesKaj> hey Roey
<EvilRoey> hey hey
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I had been mentally pronouncing your nickname as "blooz-kadge" since we first met here.
<EvilRoey> then it dawned on me one day that the "j" in your nickname can be pronbounced "y", thus rendering pronunciation of your nickname as "Blue Sky".
<EvilRoey> which is it? I forget
<BluesKaj> the latter,the letter J in europe is mostly pronounced as an "I" or "y"
<BluesKaj> my name Kaj is fairly common in Scandinavian
<BluesKaj> names
<EvilRoey> ah
<BluesKaj> but my nick is a play on words because I also play in blues/rock band \
<EvilRoey> I thought your name is Kaj actually
<EvilRoey> yeah :)
<EvilRoey> so it is how I thought thne
<EvilRoey> clever :)
<BluesKaj> Roy or Roey ?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ro-EE
<EvilRoey> that's how you pronounce it
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> i thought that
<EvilRoey> legally Roy but I spell it Roey to make it easier to pronounce right
<EvilRoey> I am from Israel
<EvilRoey> and unfortunately it is difficult to translate the Hebrew pronunciation to English orthography
<BluesKaj> heh, no kidding :)
<BluesKaj> ok , got snow to clear here ... bbl
<EvilRoey> :)
#kubuntu 2015-01-06
<cb_> h
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jubo2> I have an issue with Kubuntu14
<jubo2> something / someone messed up the keyboard mapping
<jubo2> I didn't touch a thing that should throw the mapping off
<jubo2> Any help would be appreciated. Dänks, Dänks
<lordievader> jubo2: Define "messed up the keyboard mapping"
<jubo2> Alt-Gr + 2 jumps to another tab instead of drawing an '@' symbol
<jubo2> hitting the minus sign gives a division symbol
<jubo2> etc. etc.
<jubo2> I better join irc on that machine if I'm going to get some help here
<lordievader> jubo2: Seems like you are using another keyboard layout.
<juboxi> where do I check and how do I correct lordievader _
<lordievader> juboxi: Systemsettings -> Input Devices -> Keyboard model and Layout tab. Or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout" (IIRC).
<juboxi> It says generic 101-key PC
<lordievader> That is ok.
<jubo2> lordievader: ahh.. I chose tab "Layouts" and then it showed the US mapping is on, I added fi-fi. I hope it works now
<jubo2> Ouais.. Success.
<maxxie> hi luser *)
<JoWie> I have an intermitting problem wherein some applications are unable to display random font glyphs in their GUI until i reboot (14.10). Does anyone know of an existing issue that is related to that?
<soee> might be related to desktop effects / gpu ?
<JoWie> that would not suprise me. I have one of those nvidia optimus laptops
<JoWie> it only happends like once a week so it is difficult to diagnose
<JoWie> oh a kwin crash solved it for now
<soee_> JoWie: all works fine on optimus laptop for me
<soee_> and im on nvidia 346 drivers but also older and new beta worked pretty nice
<JoWie> yea i do not have any other issues with the gpu too
<JoWie> i can even play left 4 dead etc
<JoWie> this is one of the first optimus laptops though
<JoWie> anyway i'll see if restarting kwin helps again the next time
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj_> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> I go home.......hurra......hurra.......!!!!!!
<antonio___> Hi. I have problems with file associations. Changing .jpg, .gif, .png to be opened with Gwenview has no effect. Closing file associations dialog and opening again, Gwenview is still the second preferred aplication, and Gimp always the first one. Curiously, the change is accepted for other applicatios, like ImageMagic or web browser. Any idea?
<antonio___> Using Kubuntu 14.10.
<Walex> antonio___: there is more than one place where file associations are defined... look also at what the commands that being with 'xdg-...' are saying
<Walex> antonio___: also try to say explicitly: 'kbuildsyscoca4 --noincremental'
<antonio___> Walex: Still the same. Thanks.
<Walex> antonio___: you could try to logout and login again to clear some things
<Walex> antonio___: try: xdg-mime query default image/jpeg
<JunkHunk> how do I randomize wellcome sound?
<Guest62572> hi, making up my mind whether KDE or GNOME were for me I chose KDE for my next OS. Am I right supposing the core doesn't differ much between different debian-based distros so that I'm going to find guides and support for Kubuntu as easily as I would for Ubuntu or similar distros?
<Guest62572> also, kubuntu 14.04 or 14.10? What's the real difference?
<Guest62572> and, is this the right community for people who are relatively new to unix systems in the first place? Or is KDE a more advanced-users choice?
<gogoo> what time of the day should I consider this channel as active? I live in Europe
<bprompt> gogoo: well.... there are few folks
<gogoo> there are lots of users, maybe just away because of time zones..?
<bprompt> gogoo:  but your assumption is correct, support for ubuntu at the linux core functions is pretty much the same as for any other variation, and you'd find many folks at #ubuntu as well, no necessarily all of them running the gnome or unity version either
<gogoo> thank you
<bprompt> gogoo:   the only difference between the kde or gnome or unity versions, is the desktop and window managers pretty much, for example, I run kubuntu, but my window manager is LXDE, but I use many kde apps, thus
<gogoo> kde apps over lxde? Is it possible?
<bprompt> gogoo:    well... lxde has mostly a desktop and window manager, no apps per se, since is not a suite
<bprompt> ohh... you meant    running kde apps while using lxde window manager?  sure, that's exactly what I do
<gogoo> I need to understand the difference between all these things (desktop environment, windows manager, file manager, suite etc)
<gogoo> what do you advise between 14.04 and 14.10 Plasma?
<bprompt> lxde overhead is lighter, and thus quicker than kwin(kde default window manager), kwin is quite nice, has a great composite manager... but most of what it does, I don't use it as much
<gogoo> I'll add "composite manager" to the list "to-learn"
<gogoo> maybe when I have set up everything
<gogoo> also, do you think I could have different KDE layouts to pick at login window? One for when I work, one for when I study, one for general everyday use etc...
<bprompt> havent' checked 14.10, used 14.04 for a bit... didn't notice a great difference from my 12.04 install.....I figure there were great differences between kde 4.8.5   and kde 4.13  in  14.04.... I didn't see much.... so.. in my case I run 12.04 since I have some apps that 14.04 doesn't....other than that, I'd say 14.04 since is an LTS, whilst 14.10 isn't
<gogoo> ok perfect
<gogoo> this is going to be my steady OS, hopefully :D
<bprompt> gogoo:    composite manager is the app than handles fancy color manipulations, like translucent windows or 3D distortions
<gogoo> oh like Compiz?
<bprompt> yeap
<gogoo> I understand
<gogoo> sorry if I keep asking, but is any CSS handled by KDE? I used to be a webdesigner and I think editing some CSS would be nice
<bprompt> is any css handled by kde?  what do you mean?
<bprompt> kde is not an editor per se or IDE =)
<gogoo> is there any css coded into KDE somewhere so that I can easily edit with a text editor?
<bprompt> gogoo:    why would you want to do that again?
<gogoo> just for fun actually ;)
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> haven't found much myself.... like many other OS, you'd find many configuration files using xml
<gogoo> I'll have to study XML
<gogoo> then
<gogoo> ;)
<gogoo> thank you for your help
<bprompt> I've found that for example   gtk-3  themes, as  opposed to gtk-2, gtk-3 themes do rely on css markup for the theming
<gogoo> that's what I had heard, so I was asking
<bprompt> hmm
<gogoo> I'll look into it
<bprompt> gogoo:   I assume you know html?
<gogoo> yes sorry, I had to leave for a while
<gogoo> yes I do
<gogoo> but I haven't looked into XML yet
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> if you know html, you know xml, since html is sorta like a sibling,  while html has some predefined tags or elements, in xml all bets are off, you can make it up as you want, so is pretty much just a tag soup
<gogoo> sounds very handy for developing configuration files indeed
<bprompt> yeap
<gogoo> that is interesting
<bprompt> something like    <pen-color> #00b </pen-color>      <windowHeight>800</windowHeight>  ...
<gogoo> ok, intuitive and essential. The way to go in my opinion
<gogoo> I'm so excited at the moment :)
<bprompt> format has caught on, since it's very versatile..... if you ever noticed microsoft office latest file formats after say offce 2007 I think... like a word is not a doc is a .docx   an excel file is not an .xls is an .xlsx   <--- the extra "x" is for xml bits included in the format
<gogoo> I had no idea
<bprompt> the formats are sorta like a zipped file, with a bundle of files, some binary and some plain text in xml
<bprompt> if you ever bothered looking into a docx or xlsx
<gogoo> actually no, because it was "windows-stuff" and didn't care
<gogoo> but now I'm glad to know it
<rotzbub> since 1 hour my networkmanager wont connect to the internet via usb modem anymore. i push connect, but nothing happens, tried it with 2 modems. (14.10) , this happened out of the blue, any idea where i can search for errors?
<rotzbub> ah forget it. fixed it... some strange roaming error
<bprompt> I was about to say, j/k  =)
#kubuntu 2015-01-07
<januszmiszczuk> witam czy jest tu polak??????????
<johnflux__> How can I download libssl1.0.0   version 1.0.0 ?
<ludunde> Question regarding plasmoids: Is anyone aware if Python support will not exist for Plasma5 Plasmoid development?  I am asking because  the Plasma5 tutorials page recommends QML as the recommended method (https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma5).
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sandarce> Were there security updates on Kubuntu 14.10?
<sandarce> Were there security updates today on Kubuntu 14.10?
<ilarion> hello i`m using kubuntu and I cannot download wallpaper ....errror is .... Loading of providers from file : http//download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml
<ilarion> I find a web solution to set up proxy....but I cannot find this option
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mparillo> sandarce: I recall a security update to 14.10 yesterday (EST). None today so far.
<estacado> hi
<estacado> has any configured samba to work with es file explorer on android?
<acangiani> Hi!, i am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, but when i try i get an error that says 'Could not calculate the upgrade', later y google a solution with no luck. Any ideas or things i should try?
<aoa> how i can do connect home pc from internet to another pc
<mydogsnameisrudy> !ssh | aoa
<ubottu> aoa: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<aoa> yes i know SSH but both machine haven't Static IP
<mydogsnameisrudy> aoa:  do you need full access or just files
<aoa> full access
<mydogsnameisrudy> aoa: maybe something like this will work http://www.noip.com/free
<acangiani> Hi!, i am trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10, but when i try i get an error that says 'Could not calculate the upgrade', later y google a solution with no luck. Any ideas or things i should try?
<mydogsnameisrudy> achttp://askubuntu.com/questions/541246/unable-to-upgrade-from-14-04-to-14-10-cannot-calculate-upgradesangiani:
<soee> acangiani: can you check if package kubuntu-desktop is installed ?
<BluesKaj> acangiani, make sure you update and upgrade , then disable LTS only upgrades in the package manager/update manager
<acangiani> ok
<acangiani> doing all those thing
<estacado> hi all
<estacado> how do i setup samba on kde?
<estacado> i wanna share a folder with read /write on the network
<BluesKaj> estacado, install samba then open network in dolphin, and open samba shares..you need to share the folders on the other pcs that you want to use
<BluesKaj> first
<BluesKaj> estacado, please use the chat to discuss this issue , no need to pm
<BluesKaj> estacado, that way others can help too
<estacado> ok soz i think i got it
<acangiani> soee: It worked, thanks!
<Prince> Hi
<BluesKaj> hey
<mydogsnameisrudy> sup
<m_tadeu> hi....sometimes my fonts get all messed up to the point it's almost unreadable
<yu_> is this a place for beginners or is there a different chan for kubuntu newbies?
<jay> hello
<yu_> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> yu_: hey there
<yu_> hey mydogsnameisrudy
<mparillo> Anybody using 14.10 Plasma 4 on a netbook? When I tried changing System Settings > Workspace Appearance > Workspace Type to Desktop, it did not completely go to a 'normal' plasma desktop. I still had the top menu bar, and the activities seemed a little different. It got so funny, I did not know where to start with a bug report, so I simply re-installed, But if somebody who knows more than me can try, maybe they can submit a
<mparillo> decent bug report?
<LordSheep> esta vivo
<LordSheep> xDD
<lisacvuk> Hi, anyone can help me recover ext4 partition?
<lisacvuk> Please
<lisacvuk> can anyone help me fix my ext4 partition please? Data: https://paste.kde.org/ppxqmvwpa
<lisacvuk> i tried testdisk, restarting to try
<somekool> looks like rbkdeapi tool from kdebindings-ruby is gone in 14.04 ?!?
<mparillo> Does anybody know where the microphone setting is on Plasma 4 System Settings? If not, is there a command-line alternative?
<Walex> mparillo: 'kmix'
<mparillo> Walex: TY, the cursor bounces, but nothing happens. Do I need to sudo kmix from the konsole?
<somekool> I am loving Kubuntu 15.04 Vivid
<somekool> I am running it for more than a week and it is really awesome
<somekool> no reason to go 14.10 IMO... keep 14.04 if you can't handle risk. otherwise, 15.04 is the way to go
<crdpink2> Can I get Kate to remember my default Schema? It always resets.
#kubuntu 2015-01-08
<ludunde> Is anyone here familiar with writing Plasmoids?
<PeterQ> facing trouble with kde logon using lightdm with kde greeter. logon screen switches back to konsole and freezes. x is started, lightdm is running. logon screen shows konosle with mouse pointer movable on it. any ideas?
<PeterQ> its actually not konsole, instead its some kind of frozen window with kinda snapshot of konsole
<PeterQ> hello?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tux_> i make DNS host on www.noip.com , and forwarding port on modem, disable firewall on modem and PC now when i want ssh to my PC from internet with other client , i can't . ss
<tux_> ssh say : Could not resolve hostname xx.ddns.net : name or server not know
<lordievader> tux_: How recent is the domain-name?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<siwica> I am actually using ubuntu but using kubuntu at work now. I have two questions:
<soee> hiho siwica
<siwica> 1. how can I make kubuntu open a terminal when pressing Ctrl+Alt+t like in Ubuntu
<siwica> 2. How can I snap windows using the keyboard (e.g Ctrl+Alt+Left for resizing it so it fill the left half of the screen)
<soee> siwica: @1. check System Settings -> Shortcuts and play with global shortcuts
<soee> siwica: for second also check shortcuts :)
<siwica> soee: ok, thanks. I will take a look
<soee> for windows switching and similiar stuff check Kwin section
<soee> *in shortcuts
<siwica> soee: ok, I got the snapping and window switching working. But I am strugglinggling with openening the terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T
<siwica> Help appreciated!
<hateball> siwica: it's in "custom shortcuts"
<hateball> I think that'll be it in English
<hateball> the literal translation from swedish locale is "personal webshortcuts"
<hateball> alt+f2 -> type "web" and it should show I think
<hateball> it also shows when typing "global" but it's not the global shortcuts...
<siwica> I found the possibility to set a custom shortcut
<siwica> however, entering /usr/bin/konsole does not work
<hateball> siwica: just konsole is enough
<hateball> it's also possible to rightclick and edit Kickoff and add a hotkey to a given entry there
<teisei> Hello everyone! I have a question regarding the Folder View in Plasma 5. I am using "double click" to open folders and files in Dolphin, but despite this the Folder View widget keeps using the "one click" option
<teisei> Is there any way to fix this?
<arch_mac> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs  added  weekly ci ppa per the page steps but updating  gives 404 failed to fetch
<arch_mac> old info?
<arch_mac> im on 15.04
<beluga> Riddell: VALS Semester of Code 2nd round is open for new organizations until Jan 13th. If Kubuntu wants to join, you can follow these instructions, only using http://vps2.semesterofcode.com/ where appropriate: http://osswatch.jiscinvolve.org/wp/2014/08/06/vals-semester-of-code-open-for-project-idea-submissions/
<other_guy> Is anyone here using the Plasma 5 preview or the 15.04 Alpha?
<other_guy> guess not :-)
<arch_mac> updating vivid with kubuntu-ci daily breaks login   black screen up left blinking cursor
<arch_mac> could not start ksmserver
<arch_mac> login gives black screen   could not start ksmserver
<RCDeet> is there a way to find out what is using a port and shut it down?
<hggdh> lsof, sudo netstat -natp
#kubuntu 2015-01-09
<RCDeet> i was actually able to figure it out via system monitor
<mario__> hola
<mario__> como estan
<derekc> anyone know how to make suspend to ram wake up properly on kubuntu  14.10?  It only wakes up by pressing the power button but the screen remains blank...im thinking maybe the video card is waking up or maybe a device is hanging but no real idea were to start investigating any help appreciated
<soee> good morning
<Mmike> Hi, guys. Do you know how one can lock KDE desktop remotely?
<Mmike> (From ssh session, for instance)
<hateball> Mmike: qdbus org.kde.screensaver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.Lock
<Mmike> qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> beh(2): Service 'org.kde.screensaver' does not exist.
<hateball> Mmike: Ah, you're on Plasma 5 ?
<hateball> I'm on 14.04, and so Plasma 4 and Qt4
<hateball> But I assume there's a similar dbus command
<Mmike> hateball: nope, 14.04, qt4
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> qt5
<Mmike> how did I get that...
<Mmike> hm, I'm assuming that's installed by default...
<Mmike> I used kscreenlocker_greet, seems to be working
<Mmike> I'll know when I get back home :)
<hateball> oh well :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<augugian> ciao
<augugian> !ciao
<BluesKaj> !it | augugian
<ubottu> augugian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zaqwer> qq
<zaqwer> Есть кто?
<hateball> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hateball> Wild guess
<zaqwer> Злые вы
<Vimar> Hi
<sibi> my kubuntu 14.04 brightness not working
<sibi> any one help me
<janrof> buen dia a ttodos
<janrof> quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme
<janrof> uso kubuntu por default, pero instale el escritorio de ubuntu para probarlo pero la verdad no me gusto mucho prefiero kubuntu, el caso es que ahora quiero desinstalar todo lo que esa instalacion de ubuntu puso, como le hago para depurarlo?
<janrof> alguien sabe cual es el canal en español?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> janrof,^
<janrof> tanks
<BluesKaj> de nada
<Vimar> Hi
 * genii makes more coffee
#kubuntu 2015-01-10
<jadergabriel> hi
<jadergabriel> do you have contact with translate team of Brasil?
<valorie> the KDE team? or Ubuntu team
<valorie> we communicate with both
<valorie> to clarify: KDE applications and documentation is translated by the KDE translate teams
<valorie> while ubuntu software and documentation is handled by the ubuntu translation teams
<valorie> kubuntu-specific software is sometimes one, sometimes the other
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Translation for more specific information
<Warod> Hi. With what command can I start plasma 5 desktop from command line as user? Trying to run it on display 0 with xvfb but cannot figure out what's the correct way to start the desktop environment nowdays.
<Warod> (14.10)
<valorie> Warod: try `plasmashell &`
<Warod> ah. so I got it running the first time but it crashed. :)
<Warod> Thanks! Got the error popup this time though. ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<reeed> hi all i need help. I'm trying to boot up 14.04 LTS but it fails after GRUB with a black screen. If I choose Safe mode, I can see that it hangs while setting up the first ramdisk. How to restore the ramdisk image without a complete reinstall ?
<BluesKaj> reeed, can you get to a VT/TTY ? ctl+alt+F1-F6. if so, login and update and upgrade if you have internet
<reeed> no it won't boot at all.
<BluesKaj> so you're trying the recovery kernel
<reeed> i'm running on live CD now
<BluesKaj> yes, but when you say safe mode you mean the recovery kernelm correct ?
<reeed> ah yes I tried whatever options were shown to me in GRUB menu
<BluesKaj> ok
<reeed> i'm trying to nail down the issue. It looks like initrd.img is corrupted
<reeed> is that possible?
<reeed> or is this a red herring?
<reeed> before I reboot, 14.04 LTS was already acting strange. I couldn't update / install packages
<BluesKaj> dunno, are you on an EUFI/BIOS machine ?
<reeed> BIOS probably
<reeed> 5 year old laptop ?
<reeed> possible to copy over initrd.img from a live CD (or even FTP?) to my filesystem?
<BluesKaj> ok, that eliminates one possible issue
<reeed> does the recovery kernel also load the same initrd.img ?
<BluesKaj> dunno, never heard of that
<BluesKaj> reeed, do you really need a LTS ? , because 14.04 IME was never quite right and it's still buggy. Kubuntu 14.10 is more stable and solid on my machines
<reeed> ok
<reeed> pehaps it's time to reinstall and upgrade to 14.10 anyway
<reeed> thx for your help
<BluesKaj> reeed, I'm positive 14.10 will be a better experience for you
<reeed> fingers crossed :)
<BluesKaj> :let us know how it goes
<reeed> ok i'll check back
<BluesKaj> thanks, we appreciate the feedback
<reeed> but yes after the upgrade to 14.04 things got flaky
<reeed> I thought it was because I had to reinstall the NVidia driver (manually)
<reeed> and also because I had wilfully removed 32-bit packages to free up disk space
<BluesKaj> reeed, my nvidia driver was iffy on 14.04 if recall
<reeed> but strange things happened. my Kubuntu menu and login screen both did not allow me to shutdown/restart the machine
<reeed> the option was greyed out
<BluesKaj> that's new to me ...I had freeze and crash problems snd media player like vlc wouldn't load etc
<reeed> no freezes for me. but yes you reminded me, pulseaudio/ALSA gave me problems.
<reeed> stuttering sound as user, fine as root.
<BluesKaj> most likelyn pulse
<reeed> i'm looking for  kubuntu mirror sites now...
<BluesKaj> if you have an intel audio chip , pulse audio isn't usually necessary
<reeed> i dunno ... isn't it all pre-installed / pre-configured ?
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<reeed> so few mirros?
<BluesKaj> reeed, yes pulse is default , but I removed it from my laptop and the audio still works fine , even on flash sites like youtube
<reeed> well i tried that and it didn't go well.
<reeed> somehow removing pulseaudio caused the kernel modules to be unloaded !
<reeed> the kernel snd modules
<BluesKaj> then if it's intel , just run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel to reload the driver
<BluesKaj> usually a reboot is required afterwards, and there will be no output from that command if the driver loads properly
<reeed> do i need to run modprobe each reboot?
<reeed> or is it buried in some /etc/rc.d/.... somehwere ?
<BluesKaj> reeed, no
<reeed> oh another thing that broke after upgrading to 14.04 LTS: I couldn't automount a remote NFS share anymore
<reeed> (mount-on-access, whatever it's called)
<reeed> and my SAMBA share also stopped working
<BluesKaj> reeed, yes, i heven't used NFS in awhile , but I've had to reinstall ssh and samba after most upgrades. if you saves your /home dir to a separate partition then the config files are saved when you install the OS to / on it's own partition as well
<BluesKaj> reeed, using separate partitions for / and /home is very handy
<reeed> yes i'm familiar with that from my FreeBSD days...
<reeed> but got lazy when I switched to Linux
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> how did the upgrade go yesterda, soee
<BluesKaj> i had to leave, so i missed your return
<soee> well like you said, it removed severla packages liek konversation, kmail,kagregator knotes etc (all related to akonadi i think)
<soee> than i had to do updates twice and finally heve them all
<soee> *have
<soee> the only issue is like i mentione dyesterday that propritety drivers does not work with current kernel/systemd
<soee> brb
<brandon_lnx> Hello, are any admins of the Kubuntu forums here?  Trying to get in touch with them, as I can't register nor contact them on their site.  Their server is having a captcha problem for the past few days.
<ramchandra> not a forum but what exactly?
<ramchandra> I'd suggest posting on the forum, I guess they would read that
<brandon_lnx> I can't register for the kubuntu forums, that's the problem.
<brandon_lnx> So I can't post there, if I can't register there.  It's the forums linked on kubuntu's own page.
<brandon_lnx> "Image verification could not be verified due to server issues. Please try again later."
<brandon_lnx> I can't even attempt to just do a contact us there either, because it's the same error.  It's been like this, and I'm not sure the admins are aware since their server upgrade, that the captcha process is actually broken.
<ramchandra> ah, that's sad. I guess you'll have to wait till one of the admins see this.
<brandon_lnx> That's why I was hoping one of them were here.  While here though I could ask my question here for the time being.  Better anyway to talk live about it.
<brandon_lnx> on a brand NEW account, going to Settings, Application Appearance, clicking the font tab on the left, then GTK, results in an immediate crash on the settings application..   Kubuntu 14.10, all updated btw.
<ramchandra> hmm, I think quite possible gtk isn't installed
<ramchandra> try installing a gtk app
<brandon_lnx> Should be though, I have Gimp, Banshee, Xchat, all installed.
<brandon_lnx> When the settings page crashes, I can relaunch it and then the GTK preferences actually open just fine.  But on all new accounts, it's always an imediate first load crash.  I installed fresh on my desktop, and so far, same thing.
<brandon_lnx> Planning on doing a ubuntu-bugs on it, but not sure what the package name is called for it.
<Anpu> hi, anyone tried to run vivid on virtualbox? all i get is colored screen like its on lsd and thats about it
<Anpu> fresh downloaded image
<brandon_lnx> Have not tried, but is this when the boot image shows, or does it show that (the little icon with the disk at the bottom at boot), or when X "should" be loading?
<Anpu> brandon_lnx: it shows little icon at the bottom, then kubuntu 15.05 and 4 dots and then probably when it should show desktop, it shows mess
<brandon_lnx> Ok, so I think your issue is happening when X is loading, and where lightdm is supposed to start.  Shot in the dark, but does your virtualbox have the graphics acceleration turned on?
<brandon_lnx> If it's not, try turning it on.  If it's on, try turning it off.
<Anpu> it has enabled 3d acceleration
<Anpu> but not 2d video acceleration
<brandon_lnx> Try disabling the 3d acceleration.
<ramchandra> click the left arrow button to show syslog
<ramchandra> (when it's running)
<brandon_lnx> I'm guessing the LSD show is probably it's poor attempt to running a compositor in opengl
<Anpu> also if it means, i m on 14.10 plasma 5 preview (host)
<brandon_lnx> When OpenGL messes up, you get stuff like this:  http://owenmundy.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/glitch8.png
<brandon_lnx> I'm guessing that's about similar to what you are probably seeing.
<BluesKaj> vivid suffers from plasma 5/KF5 bugs, the alpha 2 will be released on jan22 should fix some of it's problems
<Anpu> this is how it looks, tried also to disable 3d acc http://www.dodaj.rs/f/v/Es/4FgAlOPt/vivid.png
<brandon_lnx> that's no opengl glitch
<brandon_lnx> looks like it's actually in a text mode almost.
<brandon_lnx> I'm gonna try a test for you.  Did you get 14.04 Kubuntu as a 32-bit or a 64-bit?
<Anpu> i can "recognize" a giant mouse pointer when moving mouse through this color forest
<brandon_lnx> I'm gonna fire up my work computer and try it.  It's on Xubuntu though.
<Anpu> 64
<brandon_lnx> ok..
<brandon_lnx> Give me about 10 minutes.  I'm definitely gonna try this.
<Anpu> ok thanks a bunch
<Anpu> my idea was to toy a little before deciding to roll it on my machine
<brandon_lnx> See to me your screenshot looks like text mode, based on the appearance of "cells"..
<brandon_lnx> So it's likely a virtualization bug, not so much as a bug on the hosts part, in my opinion.
<Anpu> brandon_lnx: see this one: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2S/eK/1T1xSdgh/vivid1.png
<Anpu> when i move my mouse i eventually see giant mouse pointer
<Anpu> and colors change while moving mouse
<Anpu> the red circled one can be moved left or roght or even disappear while moving mouse
<Anpu> thats why  i assumed it is a mouse
<brandon_lnx> Yep, Xorg thinks it's in a graphical mode but Virtualbox is in a text mode
<Anpu> aha ok, got it
<Anpu> just tried 14.04 i had installed and its ok, so vbox and vivid have an issue
<brandon_lnx> looks actually like 132x25 mode 0109h.  :P
<brandon_lnx> Ok, yea my work computer is still installing virtualbox and downloading the image.
<brandon_lnx> I may have a 170mbps internet pipe, but the server only goes so fast.
<Anpu> :)
<brandon_lnx> wow virtualbox is still installing..  apparently 32gb ram and 8x Xeon cores aren't fast enough for it, haha
<Anpu> its not the best, but for quick tests it works for me
<brandon_lnx> Sorry for crude potato picture, my computer has software running that prevents screen captures:  http://i.imgur.com/EKJQSFA.jpg
<brandon_lnx> That's my result.
<Anpu> brandon_lnx: ok thanks. i ll test later on kde 4, could be that tech preview of plasma5 has an issue
<brandon_lnx> Who knows.  I'm on Xubuntu 14.10.  I don't think honestly, that the host should matter, especially when in software render mode, but who knows.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is this the right channel for support on kubuntu-plasma5 ?
<soee> sacarde: more or less :)
<sacarde> I run last iso unstable-kubuntu on qemu (plasma5) but when start live session, I dont view anything
<sacarde> only cursor-mouse on black screen
<soee_> seems like plasmashell does not starts
<soee_> try to press ALT + F2 to open krunner
<soee_> and type: plasmashell
<sacarde> I try to collect all messages
<Kryptic> I was referred here by a Ubuntu user. I want to reinstall Ubuntu (i installed so much crap, its faster to just download another .isp), but I figured I might as well try out a deritative. So I came to Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<Kryptic> Which is more customizable?
<soee_> no idea never used xubuntu :-)
<soee_> xubuntu is known as more lighter and needs less resources
<soee> kubuntu is very customazable
<Kryptic> Soee_: Is it more customizable than Xubuntu? I love widgets. .
<Kryptic> Like how customizable is it? Screenshot, perhaps?
<soee> Kryptic: just search on youtube
<sacarde> <soee_> try to press ALT + F2 to open krunner
<sacarde> in qemu I sendkey: alt-f2
<sacarde> but nothing happend
<alessandro> good evening everybody
<lordievader> o/
<jgcovre> ...
<sacarde> <soee> try to press ALT + F2 to open krunner
<sacarde> in qemu I sendkey: alt-f2
<sacarde> but nothing happend
<soee> sacarde: sorry im not familiar with qemu
<Tori> can i ask technical questions here, or is there a better channel?
<soee> ask
<Tori> I have two problems, perhaps not related, but appeared at the same time: the shutdown, restart and logout butttons in the Leave tab do not work (clicking does nothing). The other problem is that Moun can't install apps and updates and gives this error: "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
<Tori> tried removing ksmserverrc, as it's a popular solution, but it didn't work.
<soee> what kubuntu version ?
<Tori> 14.10
<Tori> oh, and it persists after multiple restarts
<Tori> I can shutdown with the commandline, and if I go to Change USer -> New session and hit shutdwon from there
<soee> do you have updtes ppa enabled and installe dthemall ?
<Tori> yes, and since Moun has problems I had to use apt-get upgrade
<soee> i remember that there was such problems
<soee> but tbh cant say if and when they have been fixed as im running Vivid some time now
<Tori> well, I searched for an anwser before I came here, and this is a reoccurring problem, but usually people report that a restart help, but not in my case
<Tori> we could finally find the source of this issue, since I have it all the time, but I don't know how to troubleshoot it.
<soee> Tori: try asking on Plasma also
<soee> #plasma
<bonk3rzz> updated using muon to 3.13.0-43 and now computer stalls and logon any ideas i can log on into 3.13.0-39 ( how i am talking to ya now) any ideas how to fix this???
<bonk3rzz> PM me if anyone has any ideas
#kubuntu 2015-01-11
<Faalentijn> I'm getting a soft lockup cpu lock up error
<Faalentijn> Can anybody help me with that?
<Faalentijn> Hello?
<harish> hi
<rotek> hello @ all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ap0c> how can I revert a kernel update through a live install?
<ap0c> I tried updating 14.04.1 LTS's kernel from 3.13.x-generic to 3.16
<tucnak> Hey there! I've got a strange issue with battery saving preferences here on Tech preview with latest plasma
<soee> tucnak: this is more related to #plasma
<tucnak> Basically, it keeps on blocking screen after a while, but what interesting is I have settings in Energy Saving that should preserve it from such behaviour
<soee> try to ask there and maybe report some bugs
<tucnak> soee: alright, thanks
<hegemon8> hello
<hegemon8> anyone is testing 15.04 ? I wonder how it performes so far, cause i'm formatting the  drive soon
<soee> hegemon8: im running it 4-5 weeks now and all works fine for me. There might be sometimes problems with packages updates so you must be aware of it before upgrade
<hegemon8> i used early versions before soee but plasma 5 is a bigger jump
<hegemon8> i remember switching from kde 3 to kde4 so :) thats why i ask this time :)
<LP> I want to speak with Lordie Vader
<mparillo> I tried Startup Disk Creator on Kubuntu: Thumbdrive not bootable. I tried unetbootin on Win7 on the same Thumbdrive, and it was bootable. The MD5 checks OK. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, odd, Startup Disk Creator worked just fine here a few days ago...did you reformat the usb drive or just delete the pervious data on it before running creator?
<BluesKaj_> because deleting the previous data is sufficient unless you have it partitioned
<mparillo> BluesKaj_: Thank you. I used the Delete Data option on startup disk creator.
<mparillo> It was originally created with FAT on Win7. Maybe that is the underlying issue?
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, well FAT is best for usb sticks afaik
<BluesKaj_> it is odd tho, can't think of why it wouldn't boot
<BluesKaj_> anyway, errands to do...bbl
<interima> Hi  i need some help. I have kUbuntu 14.04 and Nvidia 750Ti card. When i installed kubuntu (several mounth before) i add xorg-edgers/ppa and installed nvidia drivers. But now kubuntu switch to xorg mesa drivers. I don't know how it happened. I try to reinstall nvidia drivers (no effect).
<BluesKaj_> interima, remove the xorg-edgers ppa. Their support is not very good, run lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D' to see which driver is actually in use , then we can go from there.
<interima> BluesKaj_:http://pastebin.com/9k8Cd9fa
<interima> BluesKaj_:http://pastebin.com/n1NHmrhF
<BluesKaj_> interima, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<interima>  BluesKaj_: nvidia x settings show nothin (only not useful infromation) but before it shows all information
<interima> BluesKaj_
<interima> BluesKaj_: nothing
<interima> BluesKaj_: in output
<BluesKaj_> interima, the nvidia-331 driver is highest nvidia driver supported by 14.04,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<interima> BluesKaj_: wow. i will check now
<interima> BluesKaj_: no effect
<BluesKaj_> explain no effect
<interima> BluesKaj_: http://pastebin.com/r307FRTY
<interima> BluesKaj_: seems like kernel still use gallium mesa drivers
<interima> BluesKaj_: you said me delete edgers ppa (i don't delete yet) but how i can install nvidia drivers without this ppa
<estacado> hi
<estacado> i need some help anyone installed flashtool under kde?
<BluesKaj_> interima,the 331 driver is in the regular repository
<estacado> i have done the procedure once under ubuntu
<estacado> is the location of udev rules the same?
<interima> BluesKaj_: so i will delete edgers ppa and install 331 from default repo
<BluesKaj_> yes
<BluesKaj_> phone...bbl
<Ryon_> is een uitvoerbaar programma. Uit veiligheidsoverwegingen zal het niet worden gestart. deze melding krijg ik wanneer ik een .exe bestand wil openen
<interima> Can someone help me. i install nvidia-331 drivers but kernel still use xorg mesa drivers.
<BluesKaj_> interima , where does it say vesa drivers are in use ?
<BluesKaj_> or mesa rather
<interima> BluesKaj_: glmark says that
<BluesKaj_> interima, glmark is name of the app not the nvidia driver, my laptop syas the same as your glmark, but my gpu driver is definitely the i915 intel
<interima> BluesKaj_: nvidia setting shows nothing
<interima> BluesKaj_: lsmod  don't show nvidia driver
<interima> BluesKaj_: lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA -A 12 don't show kernel driver in use
<BluesKaj_> interima, have you rebooted since installing the 331 driver?
<interima> BluesKaj_: yes
<BluesKaj_> interima, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<BluesKaj_> interima, and another command that will list media kernel modules is, dkms status
<interima> BluesKaj_:lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' nothing
<interima> BluesKaj_: but look at this  http://pastebin.com/TYqpf9HA
<BluesKaj_> int then choose "0",  0 is the default if chosen
<teisei> Hello! Anyone else experiencing a strange error message whenever you rename a file on your Desktop (Folder View)?
<BluesKaj_> interima, then choose "0",  0 is the default if chosen
<interima> BluesKaj_: if i choose 0 xserver crush
<BluesKaj_> interima, do you need 14.04 LTS, I upgraded to 14.10 as soon as it was available since 14.04 was so unstable and buggy
<BluesKaj_> probly get better support for your gtx 750ti gpu on 14.10
<interima> BluesKaj_: i don't think that it can solve problem, cause everything work ok on 14.04. this happend several days ago
<BluesKaj_> then you'll have to wait til xedgers ppa is brought up to date :/
<BluesKaj_> unless you install the proprietary driver from the nvidia website, but it will break with the next kernel upgrade, whenever that is.
<teisei> Nvidia already has drivers that support kernel 3.19 out-of-the-box?
<BluesKaj_> interima, http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverresults.aspx/73666/en-us
<BluesKaj_> teisei, depends which kernel 14.04 uses nowadays
<BluesKaj_> 14.10 here is 3.16 kernel, 15.04 uses the 3.18
<teisei> Well Nvidia 346.22 works with kernel 3.18
<teisei> On the other hand, kernel 3.18 appears to be quite unstable for me compared to 3.16
<BluesKaj_> teisei, yes , but the gtx 750 ti gpu is particularly not well supported on 14.04
<teisei> One of the high end ones? I'm using GTX 460M
<teisei> Which is quite outdated already, I know
<teisei> What kind of problems does the GTX 750 Ti have?
<BluesKaj_> we had the same issue with that gpu yesterday with 14.04 ...it's not a stable OS in many ways in my experience
<BluesKaj_> especially with hi-end graphics
<BluesKaj_> even my lowly nvidia 8400gs had troubles on 14.04
<teisei> What drivers did you use?
<BluesKaj_> the 319 on 14.04 , but I promptly installed 14.10 when the dev release was available and didn't have a problem after that
<teisei> Did you switch from 319 to something newer?
<BluesKaj_> once the 331 driver was available, yes
<BluesKaj_> the 319 was very stable for me
<BluesKaj_> as is the 331 atm
<teisei> Do you happen to be using xorg-edgers?
<DarwinSurvivor> I've installed Kubuntu 14.10 (plasma 4) on a high-dpi screen (280 dpi), but it keeps getting render at 94 dpi.
<DarwinSurvivor> My Google searching has resulting in many answers for Unity on 14.10 and Kde on non-ubuntu distros (where they edit files that don't exist in 14.10)
<teisei> There is a way to ignore/override the DPI autodetection
<DarwinSurvivor> I've done the following in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (had to create the file first): http://pastebin.com/qVimRZY4
<DarwinSurvivor> xrandr shows the corrected dimensions in the eDPI setting, but no changes are visible
<DarwinSurvivor> http://pastebin.com/6am64S73
<DarwinSurvivor> I tried using Screen and Screen0 instead of Monitor, but that just causes lightdm to crash
<DarwinSurvivor> Also, xdpyinfo reports "96x96 dots per inch", so somehow xdpyinfo and xrandr are getting their numbers from different places
<DarwinSurvivor> I keep reading that plasma 5 has much better high-dpi support, how stable is it at this point?
<DarwinSurvivor> note: this is for a family member's primary work machine, so stability is important
<teisei> DarwinSurvivor, Plasma 5 appears to be quite stable for me
<teisei> There are some oddities here and there but no crashes whatsoever
<DarwinSurvivor> can plasma 5 and plasma 4 be run on the same machine (for testing)?
<teisei> Plasma 5 seems to be much faster and smoother than any other desktop I've tried recently
<Walex2_> DarwinSurvivor: it is complicated...
<teisei> DarwinSurvivor, not in the same install of Kubuntu as far as I know
<Walex2_> DarwinSurvivor: DPI calculation and setting have been screwed up by Keith Packard very comprehensively
<DarwinSurvivor> can I just replace plasma 4 with plasma 5 without a full reinstall (and back again if needed)?
<teisei> DarwinSurvivor, I think it's possible. They are just packages after all
<BluesKaj_> teisei, I don't use xedgers ppas. poor longterm support]
<Walex2_> DarwinSurvivor: I have a very draft blog post on DPI here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/drafts2.html#140228b
<teisei> BluesKaj_, yeah the support is a problem, but I'm a sucker for new features and speed improvements (also willing to sacrifice stability for performance boost)
<BluesKaj_> on 15.04 here with plsama 5/KF5 and patiently waiting for the 5.2 on jan22
<teisei> BluesKaj_, are you running kernel 3.18?
<BluesKaj_> teisei, yes
<teisei> No problems with uptime? My system crashes every few hours in 3.18
<BluesKaj_> but this laptop uses intel graphics ..my old pc/media-server with kubuntu 14.10 has the nvidia 8400gs card in it
<BluesKaj_> no problems here with crashes , just the odd freeze which is easily fixed with alt-tab
<teisei> Well the Nvidia drivers from xedgers may play a role in my case
<BluesKaj_> yes, that's possible
<BluesKaj_> tried plasma 5 on the media server pc , but it was much too buggy so I reverted it back to plasma 4
<teisei> In my case the crashes were more like kernel panics
<teisei> Alt-tab or any other keyboard wizardry didn't work in my case
<teisei> BluesKaj_, this is a little offtopic but do you happen to have a menu key on your keyboard?
<BluesKaj_> the windows key ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Thanks guys, I'll read the DPI post and if that doesn't work give plasma 5 a shot
<teisei> Menu key, the one that behaves like right mouse click
<teisei> Wherever your focus is
<teisei> So it basically opens a menu
<BluesKaj_> no idea which key that is
<teisei> http://www.laptopkey.com/uploads/1034_1388193920_ev-kb.jpg see the key between Alt Gr and Ctrl
<teisei> In Xubuntu it was called "Menu" when used in keyboard shortcuts
<teisei> But I was just wondering if it's hard coded in Kubuntu to open the context menu (or whatever they call it)
<teisei> I find this default behaviour useless and I used to bind it to open a terminal
<BluesKaj_> it seems to open different menus depending on which app is open on top
<teisei> Yes indeed it follows your focus (keyboard focus that is)
<teisei> I haven't been able to locate any conf file where I could change the behaviour of this key
<teisei> Quite frustrating to be honest. I was hoping some genius would've come up with a solution
<teisei> Nevertheless the key is called "Menu" but it cannot be used in key bindings because it's not recognized
<teisei> Maybe I could cheat the system somehow and make it appear as some other key which my keyboard doesn't physically include
<BluesKaj_> frankly, I'm more of a mouse usersince i was introduced to computers with application programs run on various analytical lab instruments which followed the msdos basics at the time, then windows 3.1 and '95//
<BluesKaj_> waaay before <i discovered linux :)
<teisei> I see, I see. Maybe I'm too much of a keyboard wizard
<teisei> A gamer does not simply kick his habits
<BluesKaj_> never been a gamer ..... too old I guess
<teisei> Wow
<teisei> I was actually able to change the behaviour of the Menu key to something else
<teisei> But it's still a modifier (composer) key
<teisei> I guess problems just resolve themselves when they are paid some attention to
<bitemeoftn> can someone direct me to an easy way to add my exchange e-mail?
<bitemeoftn> so far the only way i've been able to add it is via POP3 or IMAP which doesn't do my calendars or contacts
<bitemeoftn> hosted exchange.....sorry i should be more specific
<bitemeoftn> i.e. outlook.office365.com
<bitemeoftn> may have it figured out
<romaji> Ok, I'm trying to install 14.04, and I've hit a snag
<lordievader> romaji: What have you run into?
<romaji> it will not let me install it onto a RAID drive that isfree
<lordievader> romaji: Using the standard GUI installer?
<romaji> yea
<romaji> doesn't let me pick the option of that dsk
<lordievader> romaji: Hmm, you might have more luck with the text-based installer that is found on the server or mini iso.
<lordievader> For basic things the gui installer is fine, but for the more complex thing I prefer the text installer.
<romaji> uh... is the text based installer in the desktop iso?
<romaji> becuase it was hell installing this iso onto the thubdrive
<lordievader> Not for as far as I know.
<lordievader> romaji: Unetbootin?
<romaji> Is that what getting the thing onto the drive on windows called?
<romaji> Could it be fixed by putting 14.10 0n there instead?
<lordievader> romaji: Unetbootin is cross platform: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<romaji> yep, that's the thing
<romaji> some how, the checksum checked out, but the drive didn't run for 14.10
<romaji> so, shoud I try 14.10 again, since that might have fixed the bug I have?
<romaji> Um... anyone?
<lordievader> romaji: What bug are you talking about?
<romaji> The one  where it sees my raid drive, but refuses to install to it
<romaji> or, recongnise that it's there in the GUI installer
<romaji> I'd call that a bug
<lordievader> romaji: I'd stick with what I said, try the mini iso.
<romaji> ok, where is that?
<lordievader> I'd agree, do file a bug report ;)
<romaji> How am I going to know which dirve is the right one?
<lordievader> romaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bitemeoftn> thought i had it figured out, but still can't get my contacts or calendar to show
<romaji> these are all ubuntu
<bitemeoftn> trying to use this tutorial http://osdir.com/ml/kubuntu-users/2014-07/msg00124.html
<lordievader> romaji: Yes, you select the Kubuntu desktop during the install.
<romaji> oh, they have both?
<lordievader> romaji: The mini iso is very small as it downloads everything it needs from the internet.
<romaji> ok, so where do i file the bug report'
<romaji> lordievader: ok, I'm ready to do that
<lordievader> romaji: In a terminal: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<romaji> Right, Not on linux, so I'll need to save that
<lordievader> romaji: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity
<andy__> holaaa
<romaji> That's better
<andy__> Tengo ubuntu 14.04 instalado en un disco de 80 Gb, un poco antiguo, y le instale Kde y ahora con gnome 3 y kde 14.4 ocupa 65 GB y el pc va lento..
<lordievader> !spanish | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<andy__> es lo mismo ubuntu 14.04 con kde que KUBUNTU??
<andy__> sorry...
<andy__> thnks
<romaji> lordievader:I'm trying to find out  how to get the installer to install Kubuntu
<lordievader> romaji: Somewhere down the line it asks you what desktop environment you want.
<romaji> Oh, in the normal install system?
<lordievader> romaji: ?
<romaji> like, doing the install the normal way'
<lordievader> romaji: Are you talking about the mini iso or not?
<romaji> lordievader:I'm in the mini iso
<lordievader> romaji: Yes, there somewhere down the line it will ask you for the desktop environment.
<romaji> good
<romaji> Although, I haven't encountered it yet
<romaji> and it''s loading aditional components
<lordievader> romaji: It is one of the last things you install, which makes sense ;)
<romaji> lordievader:Just asked me to activate raid
<lordievader> romaji: And?
<romaji> I've got to go now, I'll be back in 30 min
<romaji> lordievader:It doesn't let me pick that disk
<lordievader> romaji: Hmm, that is too bad. Also, I'm afraid I won't be here in 30 minutes.
<romaji> I don't see why though
<romaji> will someone else be?
<lordievader> romaji: I cannot tell the future (yet) :P
<juacom99> Hi, anyone else is having problems with shortcuts on Kubuntu 14.10 with plasma 5?
<romaji> hello, all I am back, and still stuck
<romaji> Should I file another bug report on another installer?
<pseudo_black> .
#kubuntu 2016-01-11
<Xretsim> hello
<Xretsim> somebody has also problems after updating with connecting to jabber/xmpp (with ssl/don't know without because on my servers I require ssl enabled)
<Xretsim> it's with kopete like with the new internal Instant-Messaging
<Xretsim> in the arch forum I read that is have something to do with a openssl patch :/
<ussher_> I've lost the global keyboard shortcut location.  I want the one that "switch to desktop to the left" (and right).  I'm pretty sure its somewhere in "Global Keyboard Shortcuts" but cant seam to locate it in 14.04
<valorie> ussher_: I use krunner to find things like that
<valorie> alt+f4 usually, then just type switch desktop or so
<ussher_> havent used krunner before, Ill look. thanks
<valorie> oh, you are in for some kde-pleasure then
<ussher_> ah, yes i have, but didnt know what it was called.
<ussher_> i usually use terminal
<valorie> so useful for so many things
<valorie> sure, but krunner is right there
<valorie> although I use yakuake so the terminal is right there as well
<ussher_> that brings up lots of changelog.txt files for me.  I want to set my page left / page right keys to switch desktops, but its something you do once, then it always works, so I've forgotten where to set it. setting up my laptop.
<ussher_> think i've found it though under Workspace behaviour -> 'Virtual Desktops'
<ussher_> yup
<ussher_> thanks valorie, I'll be good til the next time I setup a laptop. :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> nice to talk with you
<ussher_> you too, you're always helpful.
<valorie> thanks!
<ussher_> :)
<Guest98965> Does anyone know where to find kubuntu 15.10 system requirements?
<Guest98965> how much ram required?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<valorie> we should be about the same as Unity
<Guest98965> thank you valorie
<valorie> yw
<Alok_> Hi All
<Alok_> I am new to Kubuntu.....few days back I installed it and found several bug inside that
<Alok_> But the UI was awesome...
<Alok_> not sure of 15.4
<yeuoa> I am having a difficult time figuring out how to format my usb drive
<yeuoa> dolphin doesn't give an option..
<yeuoa> i havent found any information from google that has helped at all
<Chronotoss> Have you tried a pratition program like gparted? or just looked up the fdisk command? I think it's the fdisk command ... I have to look it up everytime I do it aswell.
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<yeuoa> yes i did try gparted..
<Chronotoss> thank you Valorie!
<valorie> Chronotoss: ubottu has all kinds of useful stuff
<yeuoa> after using gparted ive tried to use unetbootin t
<valorie> :-)
<yeuoa> and it tells me i must first mount the usb drive to the mountpoint
<valorie> yeuoa: dd always works....
<valorie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<valorie> ok, both work
<yeuoa> hrm
<yeuoa> i installed kubuntu...
<yeuoa> from a usb drive.
<valorie> ok
<yeuoa> i am needing to format this usb drive, so i can put xubuntu on it
<valorie> that's how most of us do it
<yeuoa> kubuntu is running really slow
<valorie> ok
<valorie> !dd
<yeuoa> i cant get kubuntu off the damn usb stick
<yeuoa> because the geniuses that made this didnt add a format option
<valorie> when you try to put xubuntu on it, it will remove kubuntu
<yeuoa> it will not let me....it tells me i have to first mount it to a mountpoint
<yeuoa> and that is using unetbootin
<valorie> so use dd
<yeuoa> wtf is dd?
<valorie> or kde-partition-manager
<Chronotoss> Run the following command, replacing /dev/sdx with your drive, e.g. /dev/sdb. (do not append a partition number, so do not use something like /dev/sdb1)
<Chronotoss> dd bs=4M if=/path/to/archlinux.iso of=/dev/sdx && sync
<Chronotoss> from my notes on dd
<Chronotoss> off the wiki for arch
<yeuoa> is there a terminal command to format ?
<yeuoa> surely there is
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<valorie> yeuoa: dd is the one
<yeuoa> what does dd stand for?
<Chronotoss> disk destroyer
<yeuoa> ok
<Chronotoss> But really you just point the code correctly and wait and it works.
<valorie> http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/dd-invocation.html#dd-invocation
<valorie> or man dd from the commandline
<valorie> *wait* being the important part
<valorie> it's not fast
<valorie> just good
<yeuoa> i can't get kubuntu to mount my usb drive..
<valorie> good enough to wreck your HD if you do the command wrong
<yeuoa> so its hard getting anything to work at this point
<Chronotoss> True that.
<yeuoa> i even restarted the computer before i came in here..its not working
<valorie> yeuoa: the device manager doesn't see it?
<yeuoa> no
<valorie> and yet you installed from it
<Chronotoss> you should be able to see your drive with lsblk command
<yeuoa> valorie, it was working fine until i used gparted a few ago
<valorie> ah
<valorie> then unfortunately it might be wrecked
<valorie> they seem to die rather easily
<yeuoa> Chronotoss, yes lsblk finds the drive
<Chronotoss> okay so it's not mounted, gparted will unmount a disk before use.
<valorie> cool
<Chronotoss> you can still dd to install then whoo!
<yeuoa> im getting nowhere here
<valorie> don't let me scare you out of using dd
<yeuoa> dd: failed to open ‘/path/to/archlinux.iso’: No such file or directory
<valorie> do you have the iso of xubuntu downloaded and verified?
<valorie> !
<yeuoa> yes
<valorie> you put that path to *that* there
<yeuoa> i see.
<yeuoa> i am a newb bear with me
<valorie>  like ~/Downloads/xubuntu.iso <--- only use the real path, and real name
<yeuoa> got it
<valorie> and it must be exact
<Chronotoss> if you want to know the path to the file, right click it and go to properties, then that's your path, then add the filename at the end.
<yeuoa> ok maybe its working now
<yeuoa> the drive is flashing...but i dont see any progress bars or anything heh
<Chronotoss> Youwont
<yeuoa> ok
<yeuoa> and you say this takes a long time?
<Chronotoss> depends on the file and speed of the bus your working with. for me it was two minutes for a ~500 meg
<yeuoa> ok
<yeuoa> xubuntu was 1g
<yeuoa> and this is creating a bootable iso image on the usb
<yeuoa> ?
<valorie> most of the isos are a gig, yeah
<valorie> yes
<yeuoa> ok
<valorie> yeuoa: you realize you can just install xubuntu-desktop and run that, right?
<valorie> you do not have to do another install
<valorie> you can, but do not have to
<yeuoa> no i did not know that
<valorie> that is one of the strengths of the ubuntu base
<valorie> you can run unity, gnome, kde, lxde, xfce just by installing them
<yeuoa> i had no clue
<yeuoa> but kubuntu seems sluggish and i was wanting to try xubuntu
<valorie> oh, and mate
<valorie> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<valorie> oh, that doesn't have the flavors, sorry
<yeuoa> how do i just install xubuntu from here?
<valorie> in the commandline: sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<yeuoa> thats awesome
<yeuoa> thank you
<valorie> indeed!
<valorie> all the flavor people are cool
<valorie> not that unity people aren't
<yeuoa> and to try the others..i would use sudo apt install gnome-desktop?
<valorie> but I know more of the flavor teams
<valorie> mmmm
<valorie> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<valorie> !ubuntu-gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<yeuoa> im not sure how one remembers all these commands lol
<Chronotoss> Use them, over and over and over
<Chronotoss> and write them XD
<valorie> oh, I just guess what ubottu knows
<valorie> when I get it wrong, it says it doesn't know, in private
<valorie> lol
<Chronotoss> gotta love bots
<valorie> pfff, I don't know if it's still gnome-desktop or gnome-shell or what in the command
<valorie> but at worst you just get an error message
<rww> ubuntu-gnome-desktop for the Ubuntu GNOME stuff. gnome-shell for upstream
<valorie> I like the gnome people, but not the desktop
<valorie> thanks, rww
<rww> (comparable to kubuntu-desktop vs. whatever y'all use instead of kde-standard)
<rww> plasma-desktop i think
<valorie> yup
<Chronotoss> I never saw a need to install multiple desktop types. Is there a use?
<valorie> testing, I guess?
<valorie> I've only done it once, and it was for that reason
<Chronotoss> I've installed a new desktop, but that was getting rid of gnome for K
<valorie> well, I did that a couple of times too
<Chronotoss> right now I"m trying to figure out why my ~/.cache/dconf folder has a root owner.
<valorie> chroot it
<valorie> you probably ran something as sudo when you shouldn't have
<valorie> or used sudo instead of kdesudo
<Chronotoss> I did that... I also tried to nuke it in tty and reboot and it came back that way again.
<valorie> well, you can log out, then move or delete it
<valorie> but if you haven't logged out, it is *instantly* recreated
<Chronotoss> I was logged out and nuked it under another user.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, try chown -R username folder/
<Chronotoss> Did that.
<valorie> you can do it on your whole ~/home
<valorie> although it will take longer
<Chronotoss> My home is small thank god.
<Chronotoss> it's not affecting anything right now, at least from what I can tell, but I've been told there should be no root owner in my home. So I've been looking it over. deleting it, looking things up and trying it.
<valorie> right, that's part of the definition of $HOME
<valorie> vs / (root)
<Chronotoss> Right.
<yeuoa> valorie, ok its done, now what
<valorie> yeuoa: what's done?
<yeuoa> the xubuntu desktop install
<valorie> logout, and grub should let you choose
<yeuoa> ok ill try thanks
<valorie> oops, I was going to say, you may need to update grub
<Chronotoss> I was about to say, at this point you should only get to it at log-in right?
<valorie> yeah
<yejaf> valorie, i didnt get a choice...it just booted into this
<yejaf> valorie, has a pic of a mouse on the desktop lol
<valorie> then you have xubuntu
<yejaf> hmm ok and kubuntu is gone theni guess
<valorie> you might need to update grub if you want to switch back and forth
<valorie> nope, not gone
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> just run `update-grub`
<valorie> in the commandline
<Chronotoss> I want to optimize the video a little bit more, makes my crappy laptop nvidia cry. any Thoughts?
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mJImmer> any one know how to start orca in sddm ?  I am writing a theme and all I can think is to use qprocess
<mJImmer> gsettings is not working
<mJImmer> like use qprocess -> then use gesttings would be super annoying for it to start out the bat
<Chronotoss> Humm interesting reading. I don't know if it will help but i'll have to read all the material first to be sure.
<mJImmer> Yeah it is like because there is no user that I can not use it.  But I can 100% access all the Gsettings with a custom class so not sure *Oo
<Chronotoss> Ohh I'm sorry mJImmer, I was responding to valorie. I've never written a theme before so I cannot help too much.
<valorie> mJImmer: probably best to ask in #kde-devel, or perhaps better in #kde-accessibility
<mJImmer> that is fine I will figure it out.
<mJImmer> crazy thing is I have to keep on droping to shell to test lol brb
<valorie> well, I've used orca before to test, so it works in kubuntu
<Chronotoss> I guess themes are difficult to make? I've been pondering as well a way to control each applications volume, I know you should be able to. have yet to figure out how.
<valorie> Chronotoss: can look at other themes and see how they do it
<Chronotoss> I could, then I would have to take my time away from my other tinkerings and start a new tinkering. I have alot on my plate right now as I'm leaning Plasma and Kubuntu, as well as more about Linux.
<sun-ch> hellO_o
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy, how are you doing?
<Smurphy> lordievader: Sorry. In calls all day ... -> doing work.
<ejay> Hi all. Is there any way to install i386 dev libs and keep 64bit libs? I want to compile wine so I need couple of 32bit libs but, for example, when trying to install dbus:i386 apt-get want to remove dbus package and I want to avoid that. Any ideas?
<soee> ejay: i think better to ask on #ubuntu :)
<Smurphy> ejay: But it is possible, yes.
<ejay> Smurphy: how?
<ejay> Now I'm like - how badly I effed up my OS because I just installed a bunch of i386 libs including xrandr and x11 and such and never took a look if apt-get is removing anything I need.
<clivejo> ejay: have you tried setting up a i386 chroot environment?
<ejay> clivejo: I have not.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Howdy
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<uebera||> Hi. Is it just me or is it currently not possible to run "kvm -cdrom xenial-desktop-amd64.iso" on a 15.10 (x64) host without triggering a kernel panic ("VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)")? (It works using VirtualBox, though.)
<uebera||> The same goes for kubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso, btw.
<kitty> there is no audio in online flash videos. what to do?
<LLL> Turn up volume.
<esperegu> I just upgraded to 15.10 from 14.04 and now when I try to log in kwin crashed continuesly so I don't even get a desktop. Someone knows how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> esperegu:  clean install?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: I am afraid to lose my stuff....
<esperegu> (besides having to reconfigure everything)
<esperegu> BluesKaj: its not windows is it? ;-)
<BluesKaj> esperegu, skipping over a release even though it's EOL requires a clean install, unless you have  separate / (root) and /home partitions, then you can install to / and all your conf files and data will be saved from the previous install
<esperegu> BluesKaj: all on one partition. I did not skip the upgrade. just immediately after reboot upgraded again.
<esperegu> the first upgrade was stuck initially by the way
<BluesKaj> esperegu, so where are you stuck ?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: now by the crash of kwin. I am now removing all kubuntu desktop related packages and will try to reinstall them
<esperegu> hope that will let me in again.
<BluesKaj> esperegu, can you get to a vt/tty to update, upgrade and install packages?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: I am logged in via ssh
<esperegu> BluesKaj: just removed a lot of packages. now installing kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> also install plasma-desktop
<esperegu> BluesKaj: kubuntu-desktop depends on it....
<BluesKaj> esperegu, you may be stuck due to 14.10 being EOL with no active repositories, so my advice is to change the /etc/apt/sources.list debs from utopis to vivid, if you think that's the problem
<BluesKaj> utopia rather
<esperegu> I thought it had to do with plasma so I moved my .kde folder but that made no difference
<duilio_brenta> boh... mi sò scassat' u' cazz!
<BluesKaj> esperegu, sudo sed -i 's/utopia/vivid/' /etc/apt/sources.list'
<BluesKaj> that command will change your sources.list to 15.04 and update and upgrade should work
<BluesKaj> drop the quote mark at the end
<BluesKaj> sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> oops esperegu don't copy and paste  the above
<BluesKaj> that's an example I keep in my cli commands text file
<esperegu> BluesKaj: but it's already at 15.10
<BluesKaj> esperegu, your sources.list shows wily ?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: think so. lemme check. its now rebooting
<esperegu> BluesKaj: jep
<michel_> hi, i wanna add a Telegram account but when i try it says you need morse for that to work but there is no morse package related! what can i do? :c
<BluesKaj> ok , esperegu, still having upgrade freeze
<esperegu> BluesKaj: no. but still crashing on kwin
<esperegu> BluesKaj: think it is an xorg.conf issue
<BluesKaj> do you have an xorg.conf file?
<esperegu> yes
<esperegu> BluesKaj: without it it starts the desktop. but of course not with my monitors properly....
<esperegu> BluesKaj: food first. brb
<BluesKaj> best to delete it and start over with nothing and let the default graphics driver do the work
<BluesKaj> then find the right driver for your gpu and install it
<BigFredy> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Unity, anything to know before installing KDE ?
<BluesKaj> BigFredy, install kubuntu-desktop and then you can choose which desktop you want to use at login
<esperegu> BluesKaj: is it possible to disable a driver?
<BigFredy> BluesKaj : Thanks, i'm on the way.
<BluesKaj> esperegu, which driver needs disabling?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: well. I see intel and nvidia in xorg
<BluesKaj> esperegu, do you have hybrid gpus / optimus system?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: desktop with 2 Nvidia cards (and build in video)
<esperegu> BluesKaj: I used the 2 nvidia cards with xinerama
<BluesKaj> esperegu,did you see my suggestion above about deleting your xorg.conf for now and using the default to keep things stable til we get your setup syraightened out?
<BluesKaj> straightened out even
<esperegu> BluesKaj: yes. I am running without xorg.conf atm
<esperegu> BluesKaj: it logs in now
<esperegu> (no crashes)
<BluesKaj> ok , are pci gpus the same chip?
<esperegu> think so
<esperegu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1
<esperegu> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> esperegu, ok looks good, check in system settings>driver manager for the recommended nvidia driver ..probly the nvidia-340 or 352
<esperegu> Xorg.0.log: NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  340.96  Sun Nov  8 21:46:28 PST 2015
<BluesKaj> esperegu, ok in the terminal,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<esperegu>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<esperegu>         Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<BluesKaj> ok , then you're good to go
<esperegu> BluesKaj: what then?
<BluesKaj> esperegu, I'm not very knowledgeable about multiple monitors, unfortunately , but I'm ure someone else here can help with that or you could ask in #ubuntu or #kde
<esperegu> BluesKaj: looks like a bug.. .reading up on it: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343844
<ubottu> KDE bug 343844 in core "Kwin makes unconditional access to randr extension in (at least) XRandRScreens::update()" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<BluesKaj> I have to go push some snow..we had a storm yesterday...BBL
<esperegu> so what can I install so I can get the version mentioned in the bug report? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343844#c64
<ubottu> KDE bug 343844 in core "Kwin makes unconditional access to randr extension in (at least) XRandRScreens::update()" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<esperegu> anyone? how to get the latest plasma in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> esperegu, depends, if you're willing to try unstable ppas on launchpad
<esperegu> BluesKaj: preferably as stable as possible of course.
<esperegu> BluesKaj: there no releases?
<BluesKaj> the plasma 5.5.3 for wily isn't totally packaged yet, the devs are still working out the kinks
<esperegu> BluesKaj: and 5.5.2 ?
<esperegu> BluesKaj: according to that comment it is fixed in 5.5
<BluesKaj> 5.4.3 goes to 5.5.3 next afaik
<BluesKaj> ok , back to the snow...bbl
<BigFredy> BluesKaj : i am back with KDE desktop but something is wrong with the keyboard
<estan_> hi. does Kubuntu provide source DVDs like Debian does? (http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/source/iso-dvd/).
<estan_> i'm thinking for the convenience of hardware vendors shipping Kubuntu pre-installed, which need to provide the source for all shipped GPL software on durable media, or a written offer to provide it that is valid for 3 years.
<BluesKaj> BigFredy, make sure you update and upgrade now
<BigFredy> update & upgrade done
<BluesKaj> estan_, images are only available for download. The dvd/cd disks are no longer available
<BluesKaj> BigFredy, ok , install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<estan_> BluesKaj: bah. sorry i phrased it wrong, i meant DVD ISOs.
<estan_> BluesKaj: and note that i meant source DVD ISOs, not the regular install media, but the sources (like at the debian URL above).
<BigFredy> BluesKaj : Perfect ! keyboard works fine now
<BluesKaj> estan_, there no disk with isos available whether source or regular install media, whatever you mean by that
<BigFredy> Other thing, in the taskbar the keyboard icon let me only choose English, no way to change ibus settings
<estan_> BluesKaj: sorry, i'm unclear. i'm not asking about physical DVD for purchase, but ISO images, like you can download at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ . but those are the regular install media. i meant source ISOs, containing the source of all the packages.
<estan_> at http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/source/iso-dvd/ , Debian offers 11 DVDs containing the source of all the packages in Debian. i was just thinking if Kubuntu has the equivalent somewhere.
<estan_> i'm guessing that Debian offers those as a convenience for hardware vendors that wish to ship Debian pre-installed, and immediately satisfy the requirement of GPL to provide the source by including those DVDs, instead of having to make an offer (valid for 3 years) to provide it, which is the other option in the GPL.
<denza242> estan_: like a mirror of the sources?
<estan_> denza242: well yes, but put into ISO images for convenient burning.
<denza242> hmm
<estan_> the GPL requires it to be on physical media, if you take the option of providing the source straight away at the time you sell it.
<estan_> so i guess that's why Debian has those ISOs.
<estan_> (if you take the option of making a 3-year promise to provide the source, you're allowed to do so through a network)
<denza242> estan_: https://www.osdisc.com/products/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-1510-software-repository-64bit.html
<estan_> denza242: that does not seem to be the source of the packages, but the packages themselves.
<estan_> but i guess there's no equivalent to those Debian ISOs for Kubuntu.
<denza242> estan_: it can be used as a repository
<denza242> wait
<estan_> of course.
<denza242> estan_: like, the source code of the packages?
<estan_> yes. like the Debian ISOs.
<denza242> hmm
<estan_> i'm asking about the source code. i'm mainly interested from a hardware vendor point of view.
<denza242> estan_: also, there probably won't be a "Kubuntu" one, since Kubuntu pulls all packages from Ubuntu
<estan_> i see. there are no Kubuntu specific packages what so ever?
<BigFredy> I think there an issue with my Ibus preferences
<denza242> estan_: there's kubuntu packages, but nothing that can't be downloaded from the main ubuntu repositories
<BigFredy> when reload, it set my keyboard to qwerty
<denza242> i.e. kubuntu-desktop
<estan_> because as a hardware vendor, if you ship GPL software preinstalled, you are obliged to offer the source, either on durable media (like DVDs, bluerays) as part of the sale, or as a valid-for-3-year offer to provide it either on durable media or for download.
<estan_> denza242: alright.
<BluesKaj> estan_, if you check the kubuntu sources.list you see the src debs listed there, if that's what you mean
<denza242> ^
<denza242> BluesKaj: how does system76 do it?
<BluesKaj> denza242, I assume they follow the FOSS rules for vendor installation OSs, whatever they might be.
<denza242> estan_: I would ask these guys how they handle the issue with source https://system76.com/
<estan_> BluesKaj: yes. sure. i know that i can always gather the sources myself. i was just wondering if there was anything as convenient as what Debian has, pre-made DVD ISOs with all the sources.
<denza242> estan_: tried looking and got nothing
<estan_> denza242: yea. i would guess that most vendors don't take the first option of the GPL (to ship the code at the time of purchase), but take the offer route instead.
<estan_> yea. i think it doesn't exist. thanks for looking.
<denza242> estan_: sorry we couldn't find it for you
<denza242> good luck
<estan_> i'm just thinking. if i was a hardware vendor, i wouldn't count on repositories et.c. being available, since i'll be legally obliged to provide the source for 3 years, i would want to have my own private mirror.
<denza242> estan_: if you have the bandwidth, you could host a mirror yourself
<estan_> that's why it's more convenient in a way to provide the source up-front at the time you sell the machine. because then you've complied with GPL and don't have to think about it.
<estan_> heh yea.
<estan_> i think those 11 Debian DVDs ISOs would fit exactly on one dual-layer Bluray disc btw :)
<estan_> so if you don't sell many machines (which is my situation), then shipping the source at the time i sell the machine would be more convenient than having to make sure it's available somewhere for 3 years.
<estan_> (and it's three years after you provided the object code _or_ after you provided the last spare part for the machine).
<estan_> GPL is complicated :)
<Bigfredy_> how to install more inputs methods in Ibus ?
<BigFredy> ibus input method French added, did'nt saw the arrow at first sight, then it was easy
<esperegu> BluesKaj: which ppa u advice?
<Bigfredy> BluesKaj: Thanks for help, everything is fine now. KDE is running
<ArmOrAttAk> guys i'm using 14.10 and i can't apt-get update. us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com not found. where are the utopic repos?
<genii> It's End Of Life
<genii> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<ArmOrAttAk> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<genii> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> There, that one
 * genii wanders back to work
<ArmOrAttAk> thanks genii
<genii> ubottu: 14.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<ubottu> But 14.10 already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no 14.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
 * genii makes more coffee
<anabain> what is the correct way to get rid of baloo in 15.10?
#kubuntu 2016-01-12
<Cookieos> hello
<michelsedgh> hi, does anybody know what is kidleinject? it uses most of my cpu as a root user.
<Badegakk> Good Monring :)
<turgay> National Holidays and special events not shown in the KDE calendar  http://i.hizliresim.com/NrpEp5.png
<soee_> turgay: it is not implemented yet
<turgay> ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the best out-of-box GNU/Linukka OS, Kubuntu15
<jubo2> Now I have a (serious) problem
<jubo2> when I put machine to sleep it never wakes back up
<jubo2> the screen is black for minutes and minutes and the HDD led is burning
<jubo2> only 4 second push of power button and restart brings it back
<BluesKaj> ju  it's called linux noy linukka , please stop that
<BluesKaj> jubo2,^
<jubo2> I gonna now go swear in other channels
<Nambobin> My friends, I have a problem with my Kubuntu 15.10 Everything works ok until login. When I type my password, kubuntu freezes! Although I can switch to other ttys
<Nambobin> Any help is appreciated, please!
<hateball> Nambobin: What have you changed since it was last working properly?
<Nambobin> Yesterday's night I was working with the computer. I switched off the computer and today I can't login. The only thing I did is update these packages, hateball: https://paste.kde.org/pd8orbszw/iypayf/raw
<hateball> Nambobin: if you can access a tty, make sure you chown ~./Xauthority to your user:user
<Nambobin> I already did, hateball hehe
<hateball> and then have a look at ~/.xsession-errors if it has any interesting data
<Nambobin> let's see
<hateball> Nambobin: the packages are only dev packages so they shouldnt matter
<anton02> how do you mount zfs in the latest version of kubunut
<Nambobin> hateball: I'm searching in ~/.xsession-errors one second
<alex__> hello
<anton02> Kubuntu 15.10 Could Be The End Of The Road - Phoronix
<lordievader> That is rather unlikely... The devs are hard at work on 16.04.
<BluesKaj> anton02, I beg to differ since er're already testing 16.04 Xenial, phoronix is just someone speculating with few facts to back the story
<lordievader> Phoronix should allways be taken with a grain of salt, imo.
<anton02> what's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu + apt-get install kde
<hateball> Well to start with there's no package named kde
<hateball> If would install kubuntu-desktop, the difference would be that your system now has packages installed for both Ubuntu Unity, and KDE Plasma
<hateball> If you have no intention of using Unity, well then you have wasted hdd space. That's about it
<anton02> oh, so all the maintainers of kubuntu need to work on is the DE
<anton02> ZFS support was added to Ubuntu Wily 15.10 as a technology preview. It is only supported on 64 bit architectures.
<Maxiride> Hello everybody, freshly installed kubuntu 15.10. From the system tray settings when I choose to permanently show an item and hit "apply" the item is not shown and if I repeat the procedure the item setting isback to the default "automatic".
<Maxiride> Any idea where the issue might be?
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, that's a plasma problem and it's being worked on
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: thanks, good to know it's an already issued bug =)
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, you can check launchpad or file a bug if you wish
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: I've reached https://bugs.launchpad.net/~bugsquad but I see no bugs listed. I guess I'm on the wrong launchpad page?
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<BluesKaj> Maxiride, or open dolphin and choose help/report bug
<Maxiride> BluesKaj: thanks for the info!
<soee_> Maxiride: i suggest to wait with raporting bug till you upgrade to new Plasma and Frameworks
<Maxiride> soee_: sure, btw it's really a minor bug..
<soee_> Maxiride: wann test Plasma 5.5.3 ?
<Maxiride> soee_: I'm currently with Plasma 5.4.3, I've added the kubuntu backports ppa.
<Maxiride> soee_: Well, why not! But do I need to set it up on a virtual machine\separate HDD partition install or is it enough usable to install it on my main enviroment?
<soee_> Maxiride: well we are testing it atm. but this is what probably will land in the end in backports ppa
<soee_> some users already tested it and did not report any problems
<soee_> Maxiride: join us on #kubuntu-devel if you want to help :)
<Maxiride> soee_: Sure thanks, but before I'll dig a bit in the docs to learn how to do a proper rollback if anything goes terribily wrong
<soee_> Maxiride: you should install ppa-purge
<soee_> and use it to purge given ppa content if needed
<anton02> for some reason my package update manager just told me that a new version of kubuntu is available. weird.
<soee_> anton02: what version are you running atm ?
<BluesKaj> anton02, check your update manager settings, you might have it set for dev releases as well as stable
<Yossarianuk> fairly interesting kernel release - 4.4 :  3D in KVM vms and TCP/IP networking stack 2 - 3 X faster
<Yossarianuk> http://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-new-and-nifty-in-linux-4-4/
<excognac> hi all. got a problem at shutting down kubuntu 14.04 LTS (runned on lenovo 50-80, i5 8gb ram amd radeaon graphics): it says init wait-for-state plymouth-shutdown lightdm process killed by TERM then i have to press powerbutton yet again. Why is that?
<deadmorozz> hi
<deadmorozz> 'sup i want to donate 100$k to foundation
<deadmorozz> 1000000$?
<Yossarianuk> deadmorozz: ok
<jubo2> Got a Kubuntu15.10 here that never wakes from sleep
<jubo2> it just shows black screen and burns the HDD light constantly
<jubo2> only way out seems to be to power-off
<clivejo> when you say sleep, is it a suspend to RAM or suspend to disk?
<lordievader> jubo2: If the journal is set to persistent you can look into previous boots.
<jubo2> clivejo: suspended to ram
<jubo2> lordievader: I dunno if it is set to persistent
<clivejo> wonder why its accessing the HDD
<clivejo> have you a large swap file enabled?
<jubo2> I have a swap
<jubo2> but it it not relevant
<jubo2> the black screen situation is with all attempts to wake up from sleep in RAM
<jubo2> what's large? mine is 8GB
<jubo2> a tad bit overkill but hey.. got a 500GB HDD
<clivejo> are you using much of it at the time of suspend?
<jubo2> no
<BluesKaj> sudo pm-suspend ?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: what does that do?
<lordievader> Isn't pm-tools replaced with systemd in Kubuntu?
<clivejo> sounds like graphics driver problem to me
<clivejo> what graphics is it? Intel?
<clivejo> if you hold down Ctl-Alt and tap F1 do you get tty1?
<jubo2> that I haven't tried
<jubo2> clivejo: Yeah Intel graphics integrated onto the 1st gen i5
<yofel> lordievader: yes, they still work though. (And are easier to use for tests than an mentally long qdbus invocation on logind)
<jubo2> clivejo: I should put this machine to sleep and wake up to see if I get tty
<clivejo> well it would indicate if you are crashing or just losing your graphics
<clivejo> but if it is the Intel graphics Im at a lose as to how to help you.  Ive never used Intel and I believe the Driver Manager is broken :(
<BluesKaj> jubo2, suspends your session with pm-utils ..sleep mode I think
<Yossarianuk> clivejo: if you are using intel GPU and have 15.10 I highly recommend you use the drivers from intel
<lordievader> It could still be a hybrid system.
<Yossarianuk> clivejo: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.1
<Yossarianuk> This fixes a load of things
<jubo2> and now the problem waking from sleep stopped exhibiting.. I did not change a thing
<jubo2> classical computer happening
<clivejo> Yossarianuk: could you guide jubo2 though it
<Yossarianuk> i.e - in 15.04/15.10 using the normal/default intel driver using Google maps in Chrome with h/w accel enabled crashed the browser.
<Yossarianuk> this driver fixes it
<Yossarianuk> jubo2:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.1
<Yossarianuk> you have to be using 15.10
<clivejo> jubo2: I think your problem is your driver
<clivejo> LP:1418295
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1418295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418295 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resuming from suspend" [Low,Incomplete]
<clivejo> apparently it works for sessions under two hours, but anything over two hours results in a black screen
<clivejo> which might be why its working for you now
<jubo2> clivejo: bookmarked now thanks
<jubo2> I will try the better driver if the bug starts exhibiting again
<BluesKaj>  pm-utils just works here, no problems, no  power management settings whatsoever
<Alexia_Death> where do the KdeNlive devs hang out?
<jubo2> Alexia_Death: at #kdenlive
<Alexia_Death> thanks.
<gombean> hi, i'm getting a slow login on 15.10.  where would i start troubleshooting this?
<soee> gombean: do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<gombean> not that i am aware of, i'll check
<soee> if no please enable it and install updates, see than how login time behaves
<gombean> soee: updated and ugraded but still the same
<gombean> takes about 30 secs to log in on very good hardware
<clivejo> just the KDE Plasma login?
<gombean> yes, as far as i can tell. i have it set to autologin on boot.  i get blank screen with cursor for about 30 secs after the boot process has finished
<gombean> then wallpaper loads, followed by plasma panel
<Fanfare> Q: Is semantic desktop gone in kde 5.4
<clivejo> Fanfare: what you mean ?
<Fanfare> tagging and adding metadata in dolphin seems broken here...
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu?
<Fanfare> clivejo: 15.10, kde 5.4.2
<clivejo> what behaviour are you experiencing?
<Fanfare> clivejo: tried to tag files , but tags got lost immediately..
<clivejo> oh, that shouldnt happen
<Fanfare> clivejo: but wait. right now it works...
<clivejo> its working now?
<Fanfare> Not sure if search works... added a comment to a file, but its not yet comming up
<Fanfare> afk
<clivejo> might take a while to be reindexed?
<Fanfare> clivejo: will check that later... I guess i tryed it on a filesystem that was disabled...
<Fanfare> dolphin should disable tagging and commenting there...
<clivejo> Im not sure how dolphin stores that meta data, I assumed it was hidden file or in a dolphin data store somewhere
<clivejo> Its not a feature I use
<westyvw> ever since I upgraded to Plasma I lost the ability to right click and extract here. How do i fix that?
<michelsedgh> westyvw: inatall ark or it is installed for you. just click the option open with ark :)
<westyvw> ark is installed. I can right click and open with ark, but what happened to right click and extract here>
<michelsedgh> westyvw: idk what happened to that but in ark you have an extract option that will do same az extract here.
#kubuntu 2016-01-13
<anabain> which CLI command can be used in order to find out which directory is dolphin currently at?
<genii> which dolphin
<ubernoob> hello. just curious as to what kind of a theme i'm looking for splash screen, is it still ksplash?
<valorie> !info ksplash
<ubottu> Package ksplash does not exist in wily
<valorie> ubernoob: I guess not
<ubernoob> oh, hm.... i wonder then
<valorie> where exactly?
<valorie> grub theme, ubiquity, or what?
<ubernoob> just when its loading up where it scrolls across the screen showing load progress, after login
<valorie> where it says Kubuntu, slowly pulsing?
<ubernoob> no uhm.. on mine its the kde logo, multicolored with a progress bar
<valorie> oh, that's plasma loading, yeah
<valorie> we don't style that at all
<valorie> you might find out more in #plasma
<ubernoob> oh just on or off huh. ok thank you
<valorie> yw, good luck
<calcmandan> fresh install of kubuntu 15.10 this evening. setup the amarok plugin ampache and connected it with my server. It's listing my music but not playing. It'll play anything but streaming via ampache. I launched amarok --debug and captured this: https://paste.kde.org/potqlbjer
<calcmandan> at this point, i can't figure out what the issue is. before reinstalling kubuntu tonight, amarok worked just fine.
<soee_> do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<calcmandan> ummm
<calcmandan> let me check
<calcmandan> soee_: can't tell
<calcmandan> yes backports are enabled
<soee_> well backports containe 2.9beta i think and that might be the problem here
<calcmandan> got 2.8.0 installed.
<valorie> hmm, I can't remember how to use ampache
<calcmandan> it's a plugin in amarok.
<calcmandan> once it's enabled, you add the server and credential info.
<calcmandan> i'm able to select themusic and when i hit play nothing happens
<calcmandan> ampache is my media server.
<calcmandan> i had an issue with corruption on my previous install. it was all working a few hours ago.
<valorie> right, I know what it is, and I found it
<valorie> however, I'm not sure that the server I'm connecting to, still exists
<valorie> what I see though is
<valorie> BEGIN: void AmpacheAccountLogin::authenticate(const KUrl&, QByteArray, NetworkAccessManagerProxy::Error)
<valorie> amarok:   server response code: 0 ""
<valorie> amarok: END__: void AmpacheAccountLogin::authenticate(const KUrl&, QByteArray, NetworkAccessManagerProxy::Error) [Took: 0s]
<valorie> yours connects and finds a song
<valorie> mine doesn't
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Morning
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy, how are you doing?
<Smurphy> lordievader: Work, as usual... What a mess...
<Pliny> hey everyone
<Smurphy> Imagine working remote, WebEx, 12 people in the call, every consultant only knowing his own piece of Hardware and no real clue how it works.
<Smurphy> And then you have to make the entire setup work.
 * lordievader slides Smurphy another coffee
<Smurphy> lordievader: Thx. You're a life saver ...
<Smurphy> And - the only reason these guys are still alive is because it is against the law to shoot them...
<Pliny> is someone familiar with the wifi problem on the yoga 3 pro? (15.10) since I cannot seem to solve it. although i installed all updates directly from the install disk
<lordievader> Pliny: Is the wifi card detected?
<Pliny> no, thats the strange thing
<Smurphy> Pliny: You have the possibility to connect ethernet on it ? Then update all packages from there first.
<Pliny> on the install disk it works
<Pliny> after installing boradcom drivers etc
<Smurphy> broadcom is a mess ... always was, always will be IMHO.
<lordievader> Pliny: You can look at what driver the live-cd uses and install that.
<hateball> Smurphy: Still it is glorious compared to Realtek (ime)
<Smurphy> hateball: true.
<Pliny> yes, this is the strange thing. i instrall all the packages needed for it to function, than with the install i directly update. but as soon as i start up the wifi is not working or detected
<Pliny> even when i reinstall the drivers
<Pliny> pretty fucked up :p
<Pliny> and i'm very sick of unity..
<lordievader> Pliny: Please watch your language.
<Fritigern> Give Kubuntu a whirl then. It's still 'buntu though, so I don;t expect different results on your wifi issues. But at least it's not Unity
<lordievader> Pliny: What is the output of 'lspci -k'?
<Pliny> sorry, forgot i'm on an international (non-eu only) chat
<Pliny> dont know by heart lordie
<Pliny> would need to start in kubuntu to figure that out ;)
<lordievader> You don't have the machine available?
<Pliny> its this machine...
<lordievader> Connecting it through ethernet is no option?
<Pliny> dont have an adapter for it. but i would be able to go and get one today. will need one anyway. :)
<Pliny> so maybe i should just keep it with that and than update
<lordievader> For example, it would also make troubleshooting easier.
<Pliny> true, and since I'm working with adruino and processing for some visual projects, I will need the adapter anyway soon.
<Pliny> just though it would be maybe an easy solution so I can start running my script that installs all my necessarry programs. :) (since i almost always clean install linux)
<howlymowly> hi everyone..  short question:  I am using kubuntu 15.10 two problems:  first:  krunner is not realy usable as it crashes almos evertime I use it ..  is there an easy way to "reset" the configuration of it? which files do I have to delet?  second: the spinning "wait" icon (for example when telepathy is connecting) is "infinitly" fast on my computer which takes 100% processor power ...   any idea what to do about that ;)?   (all of these
<howlymowly> things appeared after an update from 15.04 to 15.10)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<jubo2> Where can I switch the blue glowing Kubuntu text to the clasical white-on-black textual view of the startup process?
<lordievader> jubo2: The tool plymouth-select-theme (or however it is called) can do that for you. (Don't forget to update your initramfs).
<jubo2> is that installed by default lordievader?
<lordievader> No idea, think so.
<jubo2> plymouth-upstart-bridge ?
<jubo2> other options tab-completion gives are plymouth and plymouthd
<hateball> jubo2: do you just want to do away with the splash screen?
<jubo2> hateball: yes, please
<hateball> jubo2: sudo nano /etc/default/grub, remove "quiet splash" from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="", save, sudo update-grub
<lordievader> Oh, I thought you wanted the text based version of the splash screen.
<jubo2> Thanks hateball
<jubo2> I gonna store this in my ~/Documents/commands/
<jubo2> it is just bad manners to not preserve the commands and then come bumming again for the same thing
<jubo2> done.
<BluesKaj> hey jubo2, lordievader, hateball
<lordievader> o/
<joan_> well, how can I get via CLI which dir(s) is currently dolphin at?
<Yossarianuk> joan_: not sure if this is what you meanbut if you double click on the location it gives the full path (which you can then copy)
<jubo2> This seeems interesting - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Foundation#Automotive_Grade_Linux
<lordievader> joan_: dolphin .
<lordievader> Oh, wait the other way around...
<lordievader> Perhaps through dbus?
<jubo2> I mean who'd want a M$FT car
<jubo2> M$FT user? expecting to see white stuff on blue background. Ring any bell with other unfortunate to have used Windows
<enex> hello. I have a question regarding the boot process. Scenario is as follows: Existing system with 120 GB SSD, three primary partitions, one is /boot, the other two are luks-encrypted / and luks-encrypted swap
<enex> the entire thing I copied via dd to a new 240 GB SSD for a new machine, then deleted the third (swap) partition so I could enlarge the second partition, all worked fine, then created a new third encrypted swap partition at the end
<enex> and modified the fstab to the new UUID of the third partition
<Smurphy> then you need to recreate the initial ramdisk so it knows what partition UUID to mount
<enex> when I boot the new system I get an error message though, because it can't mount the third, falls back to initramfs, exit that and you get the reason for not booting, it is still trying for the old UUID
<enex> can't find where that might still be though
<enex> hmm
<enex> got a pointer as to how to do this?
<BluesKaj> enex, can you get to a vt/tty and run sudo blkid to find the newly assigned UUID, then change it in /etc/fstab
<enex> or differently asked, can I just unzip the image, modify the contents and the re-zip it? or will that be a checksum problem or interfere with other things?
<enex> is the ramdisk, once mounted, read only? or does it actually write back to the image? can't imagine it does, does it?
<enex> probably stupid questions to ask :-)
<BluesKaj> guess mine was an immaterial suggestion , since we're dealing luks and encrypted partitions etc
<lordievader> enex: Boot into a live cd, mount your install chroot it and fix stuff ;)
<Alex-Zion> Hi everyone, I'm running a kubuntu 14.04 and I would like to have even kde5 on it, is possible to install kde5 and select during login process which one to use ?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, don't think he's paying attention to any responses...there's alot of that going on today
<enex> I am
<lordievader> Alex-Zion: No, for plasma5 you need to upgrade to 15.10.
<enex> I am in parallel running up and down the stairs though to try what works though, trying to figure out just how to fix it ;-)
<enex> must admit, up until now I never paid much thought to just how the boot process works under these circumstances, so please bear with me, your help is appreciated
<hateball> Alex-Zion: The least painful way is to wait for 16.04, you can upgrade straight to that from 14.04
<Alex-Zion> thanks lordievader, but I would like to remain on LTS so I can't test it
<lordievader> enex: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Alex-Zion> and in any case would be great to have both installed on the same system but I think isn't possible
<BluesKaj> enex, well, /boot partitions are really not required anymore, unless of course required by special circumstances
<enex> 14.04 lts
<joan_> lordievader, and is there any way to get similar results when dolphin is called graphically?
<Alex-Zion> yeah hateball the best solution is to waint until 16.04 but I dont feel completely ready to leave kde4
<BluesKaj> Alex-Zion, i prefer my 14.04 as is with kde/plasma 4 and I have no desire to change to 5 after what I've seen so far, altho I am testing 16.04
<hateball> Alex-Zion: You can always download 15.10 or 16.04 and run off a thumbdrive to test it out
<enex> if I could I'd just change the UUID of the new partition containing swap to the old UUID
<enex> but so far that hasn't worked either
<lordievader> Alex-Zion: Sure you can have a dual-boot of Trusty and Wily.
<Yossarianuk> BluesKaj: here is a good review of Plasma 5.5 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=kde-2016-review&num=1
<Alex-Zion> BluesKaj: I test kde5 on a virtual machine and i tried with few different distro, that's why I would like to have both , because I don't completely trust kde5 for now
<lordievader> enex: Hmm, well still, in the best case an update of the initramfs is enough.
<Yossarianuk> And plasma 5.6 sounds really good (not likely to make it to 16.04 though..)
<lordievader> joan_: Err, through dbus a lot of actions are callable, but i haven't found anything that returns the pwd. (Didn't look very hard though)
<joan_> lordievader, the idea is to inform a script at the server side what is the location the client dolphin is at, in order to decide from that script if the dir is under an nfs mount. In that case, the script will kill that dolphin instance. That, combined with previous identification on nfs files via lsof -N and proper handling, will avoid the client hanging when the server is shut down.
<BluesKaj> Yossarianuk, phoronix has lost all credibility with me after their prediction about kubuntu
<enex> @BluesKaj: special circumstances, none, really, it's just how the setup was suggested back then
<joan_> lordievader, btw, I'm using autofs
<joan_> at the client
<lordievader> enex: Luks is a special circumstance ;)
<clivejo> what prediction?
<enex> ah, ok, nevermind then :P
<lordievader> joan_: lsoffing the dolphin pid doesn't yield results?
<BluesKaj> that 15.10 is the last kubuntu OS, clivejo
<enex> thought somehow someone had figured out some other way of putting the necessary information somewhere and start decryption
<enex> I am still fuzzy on how to "fix things" though, though I have leads now, thank you
<lordievader> joan_: Hmm, nevermind, it's cwd is of where theprocess started.
<joan_> lordievader, it yields too many, indeed, and none if them tells where it is, at least I don't know how to find it out
<lordievader> enex: Supposedly grub can boot off of luks (or was that lvm), but having a /boot and an initramfs is easier.
<enex> lvm it can AFAIK
<hateball> lordievader, joan_ , havent follow conversation fully but have you tried using qdbusviewer to see what is possible to query dolphin?
<joan_> hateball, no, but thanks, I'll investigate. Btw, my fourth post before this one tells the whole story
<joan_> hateball, lordievader, just in case, I'm on 15.10
<joan_> hateball, qdbusviewer: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbusviewer': No such file or directory
<hateball> joan_: installed through apt?
<hateball> I am on 14.04 on this machine, fwiw
<hateball> iirc dolphin is still using qt4 in 15.10? so one would need to install qt4-dev-tools I guess?
<joan_> hateball, I suppose I have to install it, right?
<hateball> joan_: yes, sudo apt install qt4-dev-tools
<hateball> or possibly qttools5-dev-tools
<hateball> but as I said I am on 14.04 here so I am not 100% sure
<hateball> "which qdbusviewer" should point to /usr/bin if it's installed proper
<hateball> there are many many actions available, trying to find a cwd
<joan_> hateball, qttools5-dev-tools is installed, but it doesn't seem to work: which yields: /usr/bin/qdbusviewer
<joan_> but even /usr/bin/qdbusviewer at the CLI outputs the former error
<hateball> something is obviously broken with it then
<hateball> hmmm, one can grab window title...
<hateball> joan_: I suppose you could read the source for dolphin and see how it determines "open a terminal here"
<joan_> hateball, wow! Yes, but I don't know if I'll be able to understand enough to do that...
<Guest25836> 恩
<hateball> joan_: also I dont know why I wrote cwd instead of pwd
<hateball> at any rate my brain is fried now, I cant find anything
<joan_> ok, thanks, but as I need CLI tools, it seems that qdbus is what I need. qdbusviewer is GUI, right?
<hateball> joan_: it's a gui to query running apps what you can do with them
<hateball> it's possible to grab all that using qdbus as well, just... more painful
<hateball> anyhow, you then use qdbus to send the commands
<joan_> ok, then I need qdbus, because I want the dolphin current path info within a script
<hateball> you have qdbus if you're running plasma :p
<hateball> well, anything kde
<foormea> hey, i wanna get online gtalk/hangouts with the "instant messaging" module. in system settings/online accounts, i've connected my google account, a google authentication window popped up and i put my login/password in there, worked fine, and i see my google account in that config window. when i press "configure", it just bugs and quit system settings. in systray, if i press "go online" on the IM icon, nothing happens
<joan_> yeah, the point is that I've no idea how to run it in order to get the dolphin info. Let's see if somebody helps, in the meantime I'll be reading and googling...
<hateball> joan_: it works like this. start a dolphin window. then in a terminal you type "qdbus org.kde.do<tab"
<hateball> joan_: then continue tabbing to show what's available
<hateball> and under each / there are more options
<hateball> joan_: as an example, this is how to show clipboardcontent "qdbus org.kde.klipper /klipper org.kde.klipper.klipper.getClipboardContents"
<joan_> ok, thank you very much, you've been most helpful
<enex> ha, works. To the problem I had earlier, to whom it may concern: unzip /boot/initrd.img-KERNEL-VERSION-NUMBER-generic
<enex> edit the resulting file in a regular text editor, careful, the top part of the file doesn't really look like text, but it gets better soon
<enex> replace the old UUIDs with the new ones
<enex> careful, for the luks construction you get two UUIDs per partition to replace, the one "inside" and the generic one
<enex> re-zip, works like a charm
<enex> thanks to those who helped and delivered the right keywords to work this out ;-)
<lordievader> enex: Does that 'fix' still work after an update of the initram-fs?
<enex> excellent question
<enex> I'll have to have a look at how those updates are done
<Guest25836> https://shimo.im/download/export?filename=1GkPUJLhOUIMYX7B.docx&downloadAs=富贵萌照.docx
<soee_> ?
<Guest25836> https://shimo.im/doc/2ZbTIez49tMd1GXw
<Guest25836> 可以在线编辑的 哦
<BluesKaj> !cn | Guest25836
<ubottu> Guest25836: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<eluus> I am having trouble setting my bluetooth speaker as A2DP (high quality)
<eluus> kubuntu sets it as HSP/HEP and it sounds horrible like that
<eluus> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Guest48966> Is Kubuntu different from Ubuntu
<Guest48966> I mean the like partition tables required and stuff?
<genii> Guest48966: No, all the lower level stuff is the same
<Guest48966> higher level, AKA X11, KDE, and etc. ?
<foormea> hiya. i have a HID device that by default acts as a keyboard/mouse combo. what would be my best way to have a linux box execute scripts upon key triggers coming from that device? i know i can easily remap the 'keymap' on that speific device, but i'm not looking to simply remap, but execute scripts
<Guest48966> https://a.uguu.se/erctqn.png
<Guest48966> does look good?
<BluesKaj> foormea, best to ask in ##linux
<foormea> ok thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !uefi | Guest48966
<ubottu> Guest48966: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest48966> bloomed, okay
<michelsedgh> hey is there any way to enable kde connect on 5.5.3 plasma? :C
<clivejo> michelsedgh: what you mean enable it?
<michelsedgh> clivejo: in 5.5 it doesnt work, i have no idea why
<clivejo> you on wily or xenial?
<michelsedgh> wily
<clivejo> amd64?
<michelsedgh> yes
<clivejo> mind testing something?
<michelsedgh> no tell me :) (im a little noob btw)
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 299 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<clivejo> can you try installing n updated version in my PPA?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+files/kdeconnect-plasma_0.9f-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<michelsedgh> its installed
<michelsedgh> do i have to reboot or something? or delete the old one?
<soee_> kdeconnect works fine for me
<michelsedgh> nope doesnt work :c
<michelsedgh> yeah works
<michelsedgh> thanks :))
<BluesKaj> michelsedgh, you may have to delete the old connection on your phone/device and retry
<BluesKaj> kde connect here on plasma 5.5.3 is working after did that
<BluesKaj> I did that
<michelsedgh> yeah i did that at the first try but it took some time to send the request so when i send the request from my phone it said an error but in the next try it worked :)
<michelsedgh> kdeconnect is a great and useful app, i like it :)
<clivejo> I must grab a recent git, see if there is any nice new features
<michelsedgh> that would be great! thank you :)
<michelsedgh> thanks as always :) see you guys :)
<clivejo> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdeconnect-kde.git 0.9g
<michelsedgh> oh sorry but there is a problem with kde connect and browsing files in dolphin! http://imgur.com/W6OWkJm
<eluus> does anyone know how to enable high fidelity sound output for bluetooth audio?
<eluus> problem effects both ubuntu and kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> eluus, not familiar with bluetooth, but I do know that both analog and digital soundcard outputs are hi fidelity in lossless codec form if so sourced
<eluus> There are two options for bluetooth
<eluus> one is the high fidelity A2DP Sink
<eluus> other is Headset (HSP/HFP)
<eluus> the latter has awful sound quality
<eluus> barely good enough for speech
<michelsedgh> BluesKaj: sorry do you know any fix for kdeconnect opening dolphin problem ?!
<eluus> the A2DP option is there but it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> michelsedgh, no , I just check in ~/Downloads after transferring files from my phone and they are usually there
<michelsedgh> BluesKaj: i cant transfer!
<BluesKaj> michelsedgh, have you chosen a file manager on your phone to transfer from ?
<michelsedgh> BluesKaj: defult only
<BluesKaj> eluus, have you seen this , it could be relevant
<michelsedgh> BluesKaj: sorry i have to leave :c im late. see you
<BluesKaj> eluus, https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<michelsedgh> i will come later for kdeconnect
<michelsedgh> bye
<eluus> thanks BluesKaj I'll try that too after this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=194006
<eluus> brb
<filippo> ciao
<filippo> !list
<ubottu> filippo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stec> Hi for everyone
<stec> I need some help
<stec> I have a problem when  unplug the external monitor
<stec> The laptop screen turns black
<stec> but  in tty mode works
#kubuntu 2016-01-14
<Etienne_> hy
<Guest71583> hy
<delcerro> hello, I installed google chrome in kubuntu 15.10 32 bits but do not work. How can I uninstalled?
<delcerro> Is there anyone who can help me with this issue?
<erwinrobe> hi
<TBotNik> All, What is the best way to get the size of an inserted flash drive?  Examples please!
<TBotNik> All, thinking BASH script here!
<j_yao_SUSE> any  use   gerrit ?
<j_yao_SUSE> > error: unpack failed: error Out of memory loading unknown object
<j_yao_SUSE> > fatal: Unpack error, check server log
<j_yao_SUSE> > To ssh://***********418/JY-shushang-springmvc
<j_yao_SUSE> >  ! [remote rejected] HEAD -> master (n/a (unpacker error))
<j_yao_SUSE> > error: 无法推送一些引用到 'ssh://************9418/JY-shushang-springmvc
<Guest65020> I am unable to set tiling windows to META + LEFT and META + RIGHT like on Windows. Also I  tried to set CTRL + ALT + T for Konsole multiple times and it's not working as well. Any idea why? I am running Kubuntu 15.10 and plasma 5.4.3
<hateball> Guest65020: Where are you trying to set these shortcuts?
<hateball> iirc ctrl+alt+t is even set default
<Guest65020> system settings -> shortcuts
<Guest65020> -> global keyboard shortcuts
<Guest65020> KDE Component - here I select KWin from the list
<hateball> Hmm yes, that should work. I am on 14.04 now so I cant test tho
<Guest65020> and Konsole
<Guest65020> I run Konsole and click on the Konsole icon in the title bar and select more actions
<Guest65020> and then I clock on Windows Shortcut
<Guest65020> and press  CTRL + ALT + T and ok
<Guest65020> but it soesnt work
<Guest65020> Should I set it somewhere else?
<hateball> krunner -> global
<hateball> then there is... hmmm what can it be named in english
<hateball> personal shortcuts?
<hateball> on my kde 4.x it run "/usr/bin/kcmshell4 khotkeys"
<hateball> even searching for khotkeys work, so it might in plasma 5 also
<Guest65020> ok custom shortcuts?
<hateball> yea that should be it
<Guest65020> hmm I will take a screenshot just a sec
<hateball> rightclick, new, point to konsole, set a trigger
<Guest65020> yes, it works
<Guest65020> thanks
<hateball> :)
<Guest65020> why is it not set as default? Or it's just me?
<hateball> I remember it as being default, but I dont remember honestly
<hateball> if it isnt, that's a kde/packaging decision :)
<Guest65020> Btw. I like KDE more and more. Some things are hidden, but it can be customized very well, it seems
<Guest65020> any idea where can I find some tutorial on creating widgets? I have a secondary monitor and I would like to have there a big widget n the whole screen with some info and graphs etc.
<Guest65020> Are widgets created in Qt framework too?
<Guest65020> It's probably not possible to use HTML5 and JavaScript, right?
<Guest65020> I guess it's time to dive into C++ ;D
<Guest65020> I just want to fetch some stuff from different websites and show the results in the widget
<Guest65020> Any idea where to start? I know PHP quite well, so I don't need programming basics. Just some nice KDE widget tutorial to start off.
<hateball> oh
<hateball> they left
<hateball> Well, if they come back, https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma5/QML2/GettingStarted
<g0g0boy> Hey all, anybody run into issues with updating kubuntu distro?
<g0g0boy> getting an error when doing a apt-get upgrade
<g0g0boy> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<g0g0boy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<g0g0boy> linux-image-extra-4.2.0-23-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.2.0-23-generic but it is not installed
<g0g0boy> linux-imalinux-image-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.2.0-23-generic but it is not installedge-extra-4.2.0-23-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.2.0-23-generic but it is not installed
<g0g0boy> tried doing install -f but that also errors
<g0g0boy> apologies please disregard
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<michelsedgh> Q:How can I configure my fan speed? My fan speed goes near max when my cpu temperature goes +50C and it stops at -50C ( sorry i use centigrade )
<Smurphy> michelsedgh: Depends on the system. There are various ways to control fanspeed.
<Smurphy> What system do you have /
<Smurphy> ?
<michelsedgh> thinkpad x1 carbon
<michelsedgh> the thinkfan application i can not bring up the GUI and from the command line i cant configure it :c
<Smurphy> There were tools for that. Check fancontrol thinkpad linux on google.
<BluesKaj> -50C , that's bloody cold
<michelsedgh> BluesKaj: yeah but +50 works full speed and thats a little annoying.
<BluesKaj> michelsedgh, not familiar with fan speed ctl apps , but maybe cpufrequtils can help
<michelsedgh> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> by slowing down your cpu speeds when loads are light etc
<michelsedgh> thanks :)
<michelsedgh> and one last thing. something weird happend yesterday i opened up a video and it said kmnserver failed and until i hard reboot(pressing the power button) my screen went all the time black for a few secs and it came back for 1 second and it was unusable.
<BluesKaj> michelsedgh, I found an app called fancontrol , that might help
<yofel> michelsedgh: you might need to install tp-smapi-dkms. From what I remember the default thinkpad support modules don't permit messing with the fan speed. But try it without first
<michelsedgh> yofel: Thanks :)
<michelsedgh> yofel: in konsole whenever i try to remove or install anything, my plasma crashes as well. i dont know if its related to apt-get update or not
<yofel> michelsedgh: like, this is what I have on one notebook from work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14495499/ but you need to see http://paste.ubuntu.com/14495501/
<yofel> apt might trigger a DB refresh after install/remove, so it might
<yofel> I don't know
<michelsedgh> lol i dont have any directory /etc/acpi/"ibm"/* anymore
<michelsedgh> oh sorry my mistake
<yofel> michelsedgh: hm, on newer models stuff seems to work differently :/ https://github.com/evgeni/tp_smapi/issues/14
<michelsedgh> yofel: no i found that ( i had found it before ) but i dont know how to add commands, i was going to check my Bios settings and see if i can change it there
<Yossarianuk> https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=145278077820529&w=2  - update all sshd configs .....
<Yossarianuk> sorry that is ssh_config - undiscloused but VERY serious bug apparantly.
<readwook> hey, what's the plasma's audio and video gui application name? kcmshell5?
<readwook> i'm looking for a bug report, but i dont find anyth
<taholmes160> Good Morning everyone -- I need some help figuring out how to turn on and off apache depending on the needs at the time -- at boottime if possible
<soee> probably some script
<soee> for example System Settings -> Autostart gives you one way to add script that is executed on startup
<taholmes160> Hummmmmm.... Ok that makes sense ---- thanks
<soee> taholmes160: but you can also ask on #ubuntu if they know some better way
<taholmes160> Ok, cool -- thanks
<soee> np :)
<anabain> A simple one: is it possible to query the pwd via qdbus for the konsole app? If yes, how it's done?
<michelsedgh> is disabling kidle_inject dangerous? could it harm the laptop?
<soee> !kidle_inject
<soee> !package kidle_inject
<michelsedgh> !intel_powerclamp
<only1dcb> Good afternoon, does anyone have time to help a n00b with a third party software installation?  (Specifically, a .tar.xz package with just the .exe inside?)
<soee> you wont be abel to run .exe file
<soee> what are you trying to install ?
<only1dcb> @soee - Telegram.  The .tar only has the Application & the updater application in the archive.  There is no install doc, or installer.  Additionally, Telegram's website seems to indicate that they assume a Linux user knows how to install the archive properly...
<soee> only1dcb: ok, did you downloaded it from here https://desktop.telegram.org/ ?
<only1dcb> soee - Correcty
<only1dcb> *Correct
<soee> ok, it shoud contain 2 files
<soee> right ?
<only1dcb> Yes.
<soee> ok now extract it in your home directory
<soee> and you should be able to launch Telegram
<only1dcb> soee just /home Correct?
<soee> Well eherewer you want, you can for example create Applications folder in home dir and put t there
<only1dcb> Will it show up in the Applications window?   (a la Firefox, Konversation, etc...) ?
<soee> i'm not sure if it is not installed usual way. You can use ppa to install it, and than it shoudl behave like any other app
<only1dcb> PPA?
<soee> yes, do you know how to use terminal ?
<soee> there is ppa with telegram: https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/ubuntu/telegram
<only1dcb> Basics, but that's part of the idea to start using Linux...
<soee> only1dcb: well try runing it now when you extracted it. on my laptop it works fine and is listed in applications dashboard
<only1dcb> Oh yeah, it works fine as a standalone, I just wanted it to be integrated with Muon to keep from having a shortcut on my desktop.
<soee> if you want something to be in menu, you can always manually add new entry to menu :)
<BigFredy> hi all
<soee_> hi BigFredy
<michelsedgh> he could use kmenuedit to add Telegram to application launcher :c
<michelsedgh> Q: will disabling kidle_inject harm device? :c
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<SergioEDuran1> I need some help
<SergioEDuran1> could you hep me friends?
<soee_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SergioEDuran1> friends I am having an issue with the elements of my ssystray, my network icon is not appearing as you can see here: http://imgur.com/395g85j
<soee_> SergioEDuran1: this t know bug, you are using 15.10 with Plasma 5.4.3 ?
<SergioEDuran1> soee_: yes
<SergioEDuran1> indeed
<rexxster> timely, I'm also having a sys-tray issue.  brand new install from cd. updated online to latest everything. My question is whether the 'Update' icon is in the correct state, it shows shield with a little red x.  Is that the right symbol for a system that is up to date?
<rexxster> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=27105
<soee_> SergioEDuran1: wait for Plasma 5.5.3 here it shoudl be better
<soee_> the update status icon has some bugs
<SergioEDuran1> soee_: wich is the newest plasma desktop version?
<SergioEDuran1> I mean on the kubuntu backports ppa
<SergioEDuran1> do you think it couldl have a fix to this issue?
<soee_> yes it might partialy fix it, we are prepering 5.5.3 to release to backports
<soee_> if you wan you can install it now from backports langind ppa
<soee_> *backports langing pp
<SergioEDuran1> thank youvery mutch
<SergioEDuran1> I need go to eat :)
<soee_> :)
<Guest60576> @soee_ When is 5.5.3 expected to be released?
<Guest60576> And by the way SergioEDuran1, if you remove the tray widget and add it back to panel, the icon will show up again
<SergioEDuran1> friends look like the sytray icons update bug is getting worse accourding to this page https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352055
<ubottu> KDE bug 352055 in general "plasma-pa plasmoid not shown in systemtray after startup" [Normal,Reopened]
<SergioEDuran1> what do you think
<Guest8281> It should be fixed on Kubuntu 16.04 or 15.10 with next 5.5.3 backports.
<Guest8281> I run Arch Linux too with Plasma 5.5 and this bug is gone
<SergioEDuran1> when will be avaliable the next backport?
<sandroid> #kubuntu-devel
<sandroid> oops
<SergioEDuran1> hahahaha
<SergioEDuran1> friend I want to hare to you my dektop
<SergioEDuran1> http://imgur.com/r2btJGg
<Guest8281> Nice, the titlebar is cool. And Firefox integrates wonderfully with Breeze theme.
<Guest8281> I prefer the dark theme though :)
<SergioEDuran1> hehehe the titlebar is evolvere light pure
<SergioEDuran1> it should land to the Kubuntu's packages or at least to the kubuntu backports
#kubuntu 2016-01-15
<kurumin> oi
<kurumin> oi
<kurumin> oi
<kurumin> oi
<kurumin__> alguem ai
<kurumin__> Newldentity
<blackholejAH> hey guys
<blackholejAH> something to report with kubuntu [I absolutely LOVE 15.10] but something weird happened
<blackholejAH> when I turn it off, and try to turn it back on [I had to reinstall ubuntu, a very long process, than kubuntu again because of this o_O]
<blackholejAH> it wouldn't automatically log me back in, it was permanently locked on a black screen
<blackholejAH> it seems to be fine if i just restart it, but i really don't feel like shutting down ever again now >->
<blackholejAH> plus can you add a feature to auto hide the default bars, plus make it so you can customize the different things on the part with the time and suck
<blackholejAH> such*
<blackholejAH> no one here?
<valorie> pffff
<ThreeAngels> Hi. What to do when software manager does not start even after you put in the password?
<soee> try running it from Terminal and check errors
<ThreeAngels> soee: Can you tell me what I should write in terminal?
<hateball> ThreeAngels: muon
<ThreeAngels> muon is not working. It's returning an error message
<Chronotoss> Hey guys, Real quick, best package to use for an equalizer, hopefully system wide?
<Chronotoss> I know K uses gstreamer, just thinking that the standard ubuntu pulse EQ may not be the best to use.
<kais3n> Hello
<kais3n> I'm not sure if I'm on the right channel. But I have problems with installing Kubuntu 15.10 in a Virtual Box. As soon as I install the guest additions after a reboot the menu bar disapear and I didn't see any windows.
<kais3n> Virtualbox Version is 5.0.10
<soee> maybe it installs drivers that do now work well with VB, i suggest to play a bit with VB setting (acceleration etc.)
<kais3n> Ok I see what i can find there
<Chronotoss> Any one have any info on a good system wide equalizer?
<soee> equlizer?
<gribs> Hello, I am looking for help. I am usind MDM as desktop manager. May main DE is kde. Recently I've decided to try enlightenment, so I've installed it from ppa https://launchpad.net/~niko2040/+archive/ubuntu/e19. I've tried to change de session in mdm to enlightenment but it did not work: when I've entered my pass and pressed enter session in greater was chenged to kde and kde was loaded. So I've used mdmconfig to change default
<gribs> session to enlightenment. Problem is that now I can not revert it back and load kde from mdm: every time when I choose kde or default in greeter it changes it to enlightenment when I hit enter. Also when I use mdm to change default DE it does not work, it keeps loading enlightenment. I've tried to edit /etc/mdm/mdm.conf but it does not work neither. Could anyone help me to envestigate this problem and make kde default de again?
<kais3n> Thanks Soee, deaktivating 3D support bring KDE back to work.
<soee> :)
<Chronotoss> soee: Yes just like a 10 band to tweak the trebble and base slightly
<soee> Chronotoss: sorry i do not know such
<g0g0boy> Hi in need of assistance regarding kernel updates
<Chronotoss> soee: Do you know if GStreamer uses a Pulse or ALSA base? That would be helpfull in research.
<soee> i think Pulse, but im not 100% sure
<soee> g0g0boy: what is the problem ?
<g0g0boy> says some items have dependancies and to try running apt-get -f install
<g0g0boy> tried apt-get -f install then tells me that my /boot is full
<soee> did you run updates or did manual installation ?
<Chronotoss> soee: tyty, if anyone else could help or have any thing to point me towards please do!
<lordievader> Chronotoss: Pulseaudio had one, not sure if it is still in use/available
<g0g0boy> I then try to remove old kernels built up over time using udo apt-get purge -y linux-headers-xxxxxx
<g0g0boy> which then tells me again that there are depnacies, I keep going around in circles
<soee> g0g0boy: maybe try asking on #ubuntu-kernel
<soee> there are kernel packagers so they might help you
<Chronotoss> lordievader: I've found that one but I am unsure if GStreamer uses Pulse as on the website I only see metion to ALSA
<g0g0boy> thanks soee, will try there if no help here  :)
<soee> Chronotoss:
<soee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72679/is-there-any-sound-enhancers-equalizer
<lordievader> Chronotoss: Mostlikely it uses alsa through pulse ;)
<Chronotoss> Ahh! so either or shuold work then. Thank you both!
<Lara> hello
<Lara> i'm new in linux world
<Guest90124> can anyone tell me what's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Guest90124> ??
<soee> hiho
<soee> Guest90124: it uses different Desktop Environment
<Guest90124> does Kubuntu has Java ?
<soee> Ubuntu Uses Unity while Kubuntu Plasma Desktop
<soee> if nto you can install it :)
<Guest90124> does Java and Mp3s work in Kubuntu as in Ubuntu ?
<soee> yes
<Guest90124> so, the only difference is the desktop "appearance"  ?
<soee> for some media formats support  you might need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<kais3n> Visualy yes, but KDE is not based on GTK
<soee> well yes, Kubuntu is build on top of Ubuntu
<Guest90124> mmmhhhh
<PowerKiller> MP3 -> dead
<Guest90124> are the packages extensions like ubuntu? example .tar
<PowerKiller> MP3 -> closed-source, patented
<Guest90124> powerkiller, but ubuntu runs mp3s files
<PowerKiller> weird, it's GNU/Linux, son
<PowerKiller> We are united only for GNU/Linux, Kubuntu/Ubuntu isn't another distro. with another kernel
<soee> Guest90124: This is how Kubuntu looks atm. on development version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wFTo34mCj0
<PowerKiller> :C I hate closed-source stuff
<soee> Guest90124: and this is Unity (ubuntu ): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoeCcCQuJrM
<PowerKiller> It's all Linux, all Linux is all Linux
<PowerKiller> all GNU distros include gnu tar
<Guest90124> soee, i'll have a look
<PowerKiller> which can extract tar
<Guest90124> powerkiller, but ubuntu runs mp3, my friend explained me about it but i cant remember hahaha
<Chronotoss> The Pulse-EQ by webupd8 works great so far! TYTY to you both ^^
<Guest90124> ok guys, thank you for your help
<Guest90124> i'll try kubuntu someday
<Guest90124> byes
<eeos> hi everybody! I have installed Kubuntu 15.10 but it is a bloodbath .... unless I spend the next 5 days filing bugs instead of working ....
<eeos> The dmesg is full of errors, plasma crashes a couple of times  a day .... has anyone else had th same experience?
<eeos> I have NVIDIA 840 with fall back on integrated Intel card
<eeos> I have currently instlled the recommended nvidia driver (352), but it des not seem to solve the problem#
<soee> hi eeos
<eeos> and finally I keep getting [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<soee> did you enabled backports ppa and upgraded Plasma ?
<eeos> yes
<eeos> wait .... do you mean updated using the usual update procedure? or really make an upgrade?
<soee> ok, i had some problems running 352 driver - i couldn;t switch profile there to nvidia
<soee> eeos: well add ppa and run full-upgrade
<eeos> do you mean the archive ubuntu backport?
<soee> do you have this ppa enabled: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<eeos> in other software?
<soee> yes should be listed on sources list
<eeos> I have http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily-backports
<soee> ok, type in kruner: About
<soee> and see what Plasma version it shows
<lordievader> Hehe, soee and eeos are a palindrome ;)
<lordievader> No, I do not mean palindrome, I mean the one is backwards of the other...
<soee> -.-
<eeos> soee: 5.4.2
<eeos> (sorry phone)
<eeos> soee: 64bit
<soee> well it shoudl be 5.4.3 if you have backports enabled
<eeos> soee: is that more stable?
<eeos> soee: and does it solve the [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<soee> i haven't seen this error
<soee> eeos: have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/712003/drm-intel-pipe-config-compare-mismatch-in-ips-enabled-expected-1-found-0 ?
<soee> and this is not Kubuntu fault directly, but might has something to do with Kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1492764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1492764 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)" [High,Incomplete]
<soee> eeos: can you try newver nvidia driver maybe ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eeos> soee: yes I did see that, but does not solve the problem
<kais3n> I have one more question, but not related to virtual box :-)
<kais3n> "normally" it should be possible to switch between diffrent windows of one application with the key command ALT+'KeyOverTap' but on my Kubuntu 15.10 it didn't
<kais3n> The Key is set under the settings short keys but without function. If I remove the keys I cannot set the combination ALT+'KeyOverTap' anymore. Is there a config file where I can do that?
<soee> ALT + TAB does not work ?
<soee> System Settings -> Shortcuts this is wehere you can manage all shortcuts
<kais3n> ALT+TAB Works but switch between all Windows of all Applications
<kais3n> I want to switch only between the windows of one application
<soee> ah, sorry :)
<marcosRz> Hi, recently I have been facing random black screen at my Kubuntu 14.04. It works flawless for months, but sometimes there is just a black screen. I try going to other ttys and restarting lightdm, but no lock. Eventually I restart and everything works fine. So, is there any way to fix this issue without restarting the system? PS: I'm using an intel driver.
<eeos> marcosRz: just to know, if you look at dmesg, do you see [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)"
<eeos> marcosRz: ?
<marcosRz> Hm
<marcosRz> As far as I remember there was no log output in the tty screen. But I did not check dmesg. Going to do that now
<marcosRz> this is my dmesg | grep i915 output http://pastebin.com/ikq8ZgDe
<eeos> marcosRz: yu seem to have problems too
<Leandronn> Hi everyone, I need some help with Kubuntu 15.10. I've bought an HP ENVY 15t-Q400 CTO Energy Star laptop
<Leandronn> everything works fine but audio. It comes with Bang&Olufsen speakers.
<Leandronn> Cannot make them properly work. It comes with default values.
<Leandronn> Any help would be appreciated
<dark-reader> what's the problem in particular?
<dark-reader> the sound is poor?
<Leandronn> Sound is poor
<Leandronn> because it's configured by default driver, I think
<Leandronn> I tried using hda jack retask, but cannot find correct pin configuration
<BluesKaj> Leandronn, which audio chip ?
<Leandronn> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31) this is what lspci says
<Leandronn> but in jackretask tool I see a realtek
<BluesKaj> realtek uses intel-hda audio
<Leandronn> oh, ok
<Leandronn> I can't find which pins to override, for what I looked for in Google, this laptop has 4 speakers 1 subwoofer
<BluesKaj> Leandronn, using pulseaudio? if ou have the volume cranked higher than 100% it will distort and clip
<Leandronn> If you hear this configuration, you would force me to crank it higher than 100000% lol
<Leandronn> I'm using pulseaudio
<Leandronn> It came by default on my kubuntu installation, I think
<BluesKaj> no need for pulseaudio sound serverwith intel-hda ...its redundant IMO...I remove pulse on my intel audio equipped machines
<BluesKaj> but that's your call
<Leandronn> I will try, It's really anoying listening to music like this
<BluesKaj> I purge pulseaudio , it's the only way to get rid of oit permanenetly
<Leandronn> If anyone can find something about pins of this laptop, please write me to leandro.nnz@gmail.com
<Leandronn> thanks
<BluesKaj> pins?
<Leandronn> I'll let you know what happened
<EvilRoey> hi all!!! How do I get the latest version of Youtube-DL onto my kubuntu 15.10 system?  It's out of date by like half a year...
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Download the script from the author?
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I suppose.... there's a PPA I've found but that only has the latest one for Xenial
<lordievader> The only requirement is python (for as far as I know) so I guess that will work on Wily too.
<EvilRoey> right.
<EvilRoey> apparently this thing is a python library, hkmm
<EvilRoey> *hmmk
<EvilRoey> dliasdkgljskdgkdgldkgs
<EvilRoey> "hmm".
<EvilRoey> There.
<lordievader> Jup, just a python script ;)
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, whynot just use wget for now
<denza242> BluesKaj: you can't _easily_ wget a youtube bideo
<denza242> it's much more convenient to use yt-dl
<BluesKaj> denza242, I used wget for quite a while, but the url had to be correct...iirc it was tricky
<denza242> EvilRoey: getdeb has youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> you ghad to open the page source
<BluesKaj> had'
<denza242> EvilRoey: http://www.getdeb.net/
<denza242> EvilRoey: alternatively, sudo pip install youtube-dl
<denza242> but then you'll have to do multiple series of updates
<BluesKaj> youtube-dl is available for Xenial
<denza242> BluesKaj: hence the _easily_
<denza242> !info youtube-dl xenial
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.11.27.1-1.1 (xenial), package size 573 kB, installed size 3139 kB
<denza242> out of date though
<denza242> apt-cache policy youtube-dl youtube-dl:   Installed: 1:2016.01.09-1~getdeb1
<soee_> is it this: http://youtube-dl.org/ ?
<soee_> grb teh latest sources and run it
<denza242> soee_: https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl
<Smurphy> Anyone knows why I can't use the Arrow UP/Down keys in kmail in the mail listing window
<Smurphy> ?
<denza242> Smurphy: to navigate between individual emails?
<soee_> denza242: this ppa contain build from december https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8/+index?batch=75&memo=525&start=525
<Smurphy> denza242: No. Just to go to the next Mail by example.
<denza242> soee_: still more out of date than getdeb
<Smurphy> It worked in kmail before the move to plasma 5.
<Smurphy> Dunno if it is a kmail issue or a plasma issue though.
<denza242> Smurphy: does it move the message window when you try to navigate with the keyboard
<Smurphy> Yep.
<denza242> Smurphy: probs a kmail issue. Same thing happens to me
<Smurphy> ack
<BluesKaj> denza242, out of date?  the packages are chosen to run with the corrects libs
<denza242> BluesKaj: ytdl runs with python provided by ubuntu
<denza242> *the getdeb ytdl
<BluesKaj> what's the difference , if it works with one version of python vs another
<denza242> BluesKaj: since youtube/google/alphabet keeps tweaking youtube, an out of date version of yt-dl might not be able to fetch the video
<BluesKaj> I doubt thast very much
<BluesKaj> otherwise why would it be in the repos
 * denza242 shrugs
 * BluesKaj shrugs back
<denza242> BluesKaj: try to dl www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSgUPqygAww with ubuntu's copy of ytdl
<BluesKaj> denza242, downloaded perfectly , np
 * denza242 shrugs
<denza242> EvilRoey: ^^ ubuntu's version will work it seems
#kubuntu 2016-01-16
<r_rios> Hello. I'm currently running Kubuntu 12.04 (can't upgrade to 14.04) and I see I can upgrade to Plasma 4.11 using the kubuntu backports. Has anyone done that? Is it reasonably safe?
<r_rios> Some bugs with 4.8 are annoying me
<r_rios> The answer is no
<r_rios> I added the backports repo, but there were several conflicts when I tried to install kde-workspace
<keyvin> I'm getting constant plasma-desktop crashes with kubuntu 15.10. I have integrated intel HD 5500 graphics
<keyvin> Anyone know what gives?
<keyvin> I guess I'll try a bleeding edge kernel ppa
<r_rios> keyvin: not an expert, but there are some things which can trigger bugs like those
<r_rios> For instance: did you upgrade from Plasma 4?
<Grunt_> Hello
<mmnix> hey guys, I repartitioned my hard drive and since then sddm-greeter is not starting anymore :/ sddm is running but when i try to call sddm-greeter it says could not connect to display
<mmnix> any suggestions how that could happend -.-?
<LiveUSB> Hello
<LiveUSB> I'm having the roughest time downgrading Kubuntu via LiveUSB
<LiveUSB> can somebody assist
<LiveUSB> I'm using Unetbootin to make a bootable usb drive with 14.04.
<LiveUSB> without sudo during initiation of app, it says drive not mounted
<LiveUSB> with sudo it goes through the process and transfers files
<LiveUSB> but upon bootup into usb drive.. it just resarts the main OS
<LiveUSB> I can never reach the 14.04 installation screen
<LiveUSB> I never had this issue with Ubuntu
<LiveUSB> .
<kean_> hello
<Maxiride> Just started using a mobile hotspot, is there a way in KSysGuard to see total network usage? aka total data sent\recieved?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Arthur_D> hi, baloo_file is apparently eating up over half a gigabyte of RAM, it started doing that quite recently and I only did the normal updates for 14.04
<Arthur_D> I only have 6 GB of RAM so it's not that I have anything against RAM usage but at times it leaves too little for the rest of the system :/
<soee> might be it is indexing
<soee> so after indexing is finished, all should get to normal memory consumption
<Arthur_D> probably, but I wonder what it's indexing, I haven't copied a lot of files recently
<soee> bude 14.04 uses KDE4 so i can say much here  as i haven't been using it for a long time
<soee> *can't say much
<Arthur_D> hmm actually I have copied a lot of files recently, I have an automatic backup to another computer, and I have sshfs to it as well, so maybe it's indexing the other computer as well
<lordievader> You could run an 'strace -eopen -p $BALOO' (replace the variable with baloo's pid) to see what it opens.
<Arthur_D> thanks lordievader I'll try that
<Arthur_D> hmm nothing
<Arthur_D> "Process 2301 attached" and then nothing
<lordievader> Hmm, it is just taking up memory? Is there cpu activity?
<Arthur_D> there is 1-3% processor usage as well
<Arthur_D> and some sleep also
<lordievader> Yeah, that is not doing much. It is just claiming memory if you ask me ;)
<Arthur_D> yes it kinda looks like that :(
<Arthur_D> maybe I'll just have to buy more RAM
<lordievader> Or restart baloo ;)
<lordievader> Or even disable it if you don't use it.
<Arthur_D> not sure if I use it or not, might help with file search?
<lordievader> That is the idea (I thought, I don't use it ;) )
<ejay> Hi all. How can I get rid of one of those volume controlers from systray? Got two now after readding systray widget to panel.
<soee_> you can uninstall one
<soee_> either kmix or plasma-pa
<michelsedgh> soee_: whats the plasma-pa name in add widgets?? i dont find it!
<ejay> And is it possible to remove kde connecT?
<soee_> well it is package name for new audio control widget
<soee_> in Plasma 5.6 it will also have controls for running apps etc.
<soee_> ejay: why not ?
<michelsedgh> soee_: i know but how can i add it to my systray?
<soee_> michelsedgh: isn't it by default ?
<michelsedgh> idk let me check
<soee_> rught click on it - does it says Audio Volume Controls ?
<soee_> *Settings
<ejay> Ok, my sys tray just went ape shit. Is there some cache for sys tray so it will go back to default?
<soee_> what happend ?
<ejay> cache to remove*
<michelsedgh> audio volume settings :)
<soee_> michelsedgh: well so you probably using plasma-pa
<michelsedgh> yeah i thought its not enabled by default
<michelsedgh> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ejay> So is it some cache for systray? Google gives me nothing.
<soee_> uhm i dont know
<soee_> either .cache
<soee_> or /var/cache
<ejay> I mean, I know where cache files are but I wonder if someone here knows if there is particular cache file for systray only. Don't want to kill ksyscoca or whatever just because systray is not working as intended.
<BluesKaj> think locating the config file and editing it would be the method to use
<ejay> Also - bonus question. Is it possible AND safe to install lxqt DE on system with plasma? I want to see if double screen monitor is plasma only issue (gnome is working fine).
<soee_> dunno, laptop + TV via hdmi works fine for me
<soee_> @work PC with 2 screens works fine also
<ejay> soee_: "works fine for me"
<BigFredy> hi all
<soee_> hiho
<ejay> soee_: problem is - I don't really care if it work for you. It must work for me. Also - we probably have different expectations.
<BluesKaj> hey soee_, BigFredy
<soee_> so how can you say taht you eant to see if it doesnt work only on plasma
<soee_> i told yo it works here so it works on plasma
<soee_> maybe your configuration has some problems
<ejay> soee_: it work on gnome. I want to see if souble screen setup works on Qt based DE so I can exclude Qt related issue.
<soee_> BluesKaj: i think you also use 2 screens no ?
<soee_> ejay: i always prefere to use single DE and do not mix them
<BluesKaj> ejay, a lot of these multi monitor problems are gpu driver and setup related
<soee_> someone said here last days that he could not switch from enlightment to Plasma
<BluesKaj> soee_, no, just one monitor/tv
<soee_> ah ok :)
<ejay> BluesKaj: double screen setup works fine on gnome. Same setup, same drivers. It is something with plasma/qt. I don't believe it's qt.
<ejay> But I want to install lxqt to be sure if it's only plasma related issue.
<soee_> ejay: but both screens fail ?
<ejay> soee_: none of screens fails. I can plug in my second monitor and use it - that's cool. Not cool is what plasma is doing with windows - putting them on secondary no matter what. Also widgets as task manager are losing their shit when pluggin in second monitor.
<soee_> ejay: what Plasma version are you running ?
<ejay> soee_: 5.4.2
<soee_> if screens for than it probably is Plasma fault somehow
<soee_> ejay: no upgrade to 5.4.3 from backports ?
<soee_> ejay: also very soon we should release 5.5.3 to backports, so a lot of bugfixes comming
<ejay> soee_: yeah, I'm on 5.4.3, mea culpa
<soee_> i have 5.4.3 @work and i had small problems there but now almost all works fine, but i use activities and i bind apps to activities
<ejay> soee_: You know what I thinking? I think that what is happening is just intended by devs and every "works for me" person just don't mind collecting windows all over from both monitors and moving head left and right because dialog windows are appearing randomly wherever plasma want them to appear. Ugh.
<soee_> dialog issue i have only with Chromium Browser sometimes i think
<ejay> It's prolly like this new systray API where skype and bunch of not so not-important apps couldn't be docked in systray. #future
<soee_> they are back in 5.5
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends I have a little question:
<SergioEDuran1> well I have an Intel x3000 GPU and I am having issues with th plasma 5 renderization
<SergioEDuran1> specially with OpenGL 2, less issues with OpenGL3 and less with Xrender
<SergioEDuran1> sometimes (for example) the grid of the workspaces expo has an issue where the workspaces you are not using becomes completelly black
<SergioEDuran1> and other wheere switching from window to window via the taskbar is a little bit glitchy and presents some lags
<BluesKaj> SergioEDuran1, workspaces? as in virtual desktops? or activities or both?
<SergioEDuran1> virtual desktop
<SergioEDuran1> and there are sometimes where the same desktop effects makes the screen blink in blaack or the window blinks showing the wallpaper on the glitch
<SergioEDuran1> i mean there is like if the window started to disappear blinking
<SergioEDuran1> letting you see the wallpaper
<SergioEDuran1> I would need to use the workarround for intel GPUs?
<SergioEDuran1> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwib8bXC6a7KAhUK6CYKHVSkB9cQFggcMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.phoronix.com%2Fscan.php%3Fpage%3Dnews_item%26px%3Dintel-plasma-5-driver-crash&usg=AFQjCNGUAkhLfQm7LA35pk5JxzQTilyp1w&sig2=lKDW9gtf7sn4uZseFPPU0w
<BluesKaj> SergioEDuran1,  which plsama version?
<SergioEDuran1> 5.4.2, going for the 5.5.3 right now
<SergioEDuran1> (I am in mid upgrade)
<BluesKaj> SergioEDuran1, upgrade to 5.4.3 first
<BluesKaj> ok , 5.5.3 might work
<SergioEDuran1> yes?
<SergioEDuran1> I will let you know if something is new with my issue
<BluesKaj> not sure, my laptop with intel 4000 gpu works well
<SergioEDuran1> do you had the same issue as me with your GPU and older plasma desktops?
<BluesKaj> no
<SergioEDuran1> I see
<SergioEDuran1> well see you
<BluesKaj> ok
<SergioEDuran1> I will reboot to see what is new with 5.5.3 :D
<BluesKaj> good luck :-)
<SergioEDuran1> thank you
<ejay> If SergioEduran1 will be online again you can tell him to try to change compositor rendering settings.
<mparillo> Can somebody follow the URL to the FAQ in this channel topic?
<mparillo> Do you end up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<mparillo> I will edit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Kubuntu to change KDE4
<mparillo> Whoops!     Immutable Page
<mparillo> Should we change the channel topic to point elsewhere? Perhaps to: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu ?
<Guest89303> Hi, is Plasma 5.5.3 in backports already? Will there be an announcement on kubuntu.org/news?
<mparillo> Not yet. You can add  kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for wily, and head over to #kubuntu-devel to help test.
<ibranba> hello
<cjwelborn> Hello. I have a little UI bug going on in my lock screen for Plasma 5 (Breeze Theme, Maui SDDM Theme).The keyboard layout button is always way too small. I found a KeyboardLayoutButton.qml in my sddm breeze theme components (width: implicitWidth). Changing it doesn't seem to affect anything, and I'm not sure were else to look. Where do you go to edit the lock screen? Or the login screen for that matter?
<cjwelborn> nevermind, I'm cross posting in #kde, and #plasma.
<goddard> ive noticed kde doesn't handle bluetooth quite as well as when I was running unity.. any tricks to get this thing connecting every time?
<goddard> I also noticed sometimes when disconnecting it will "run away" and lock my systme up completely
<goddard> im on 14.04
<renan> alguem pode me ensinar como funciona o para que que serve esse chato?
<renan> chat
<mparillo> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<valorie> mmnix: have you run grub-update since you repartitioned?
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu  | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 15.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
#kubuntu 2016-01-17
<denza242> hi, how do I see which error reports my computer has sent?
<Canon_srv> I am trying to mount a LVM on Ubuntu and having no luch... any hints
<Canon_srv> I have looking in Google with respect to this and nothing seems to work
<valorie> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<denza242> apparently the workaround for intel graphics on KDE is to switch to UXA rendering, anything else I should know/
<denza242> ?
<valorie> !intel
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> silly ubottu
<valorie> !uxa
<valorie> ok.....
<Unit193> UXA is "slower"
<denza242> Unit193: indeed. I did a bit of research (by which I mean I pointed rekonq to Phoronix) and looked up UXA vs SNA vs GLAMOR benchmarks
<denza242> however, compared to what I have right now (AMD E2-1800), either way I'll get a speedboost
<denza242> heck, even a new hard drive would give me a speed boost
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zeiterda> 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
<Frenzy42_> Hey
<Frenzy42_> How to share hotspot wifi with Kubutun plz ?
<Frenzy42_> Hello ?
<BluesKaj> Frenzy42_, this is a bit old, but it might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/124144/how-to-set-up-a-wifi-hotspot-using-kubuntu-12-04
<BluesKaj> Frenzy42_, or here  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<Frenzy42_> thanks its working
<Frenzy42_> kubuntu rocks
<Frenzy42_> bye
<ale__> ciao
<soee> ale__: hiho
<BluesKaj> giglio_, no warez or media/mp3 etc here
<Guest44406> Any idea how to get what freetype version I have installed on my computer?
<Guest44406> I have tried freetype -v
<Guest44406> freetype --v
<michelsedgh_> maybe try freetype --help?
<Guest44406> I am getting " freetype: command not found"
<Guest44406> still getting command not found
<Guest44406> but If I do locate freetype
<michelsedgh_> :c sorry idk what freetype is
<Guest44406> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6
<Guest44406> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6.11.1
<Guest44406> /usr/lib/vlc/plugins/text_renderer/libfreetype_plugin.so
<Guest44406> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6
<Guest44406> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so.6.11.1
<Guest44406> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/freetype2-2.0.typelib
<goddard> how can i make it so when i connect to my usb sound device that I can control the sound automatically as well
<goddard> for example i connect my bluetooth sound device and it connects fine and switches to the main source, but it doesn't change the "default" (if this is the correct term) source.  So when I click my volume keys or change it in the system tray it isn't changing the volume for the correct device
<dolomite> goddard there are probably some pulseaudio hacks you can do but I don't know them
<dolomite> to control multiple sound devices I use veromix as a plasmoid
<dolomite> https://code.google.com/p/veromix-plasmoid/
<goddard> dolomite: cool ill check it out
<SergioEDuran1> Hi friends
<SergioEDuran1> how could I hide elements from my menu with not using the plasma's menu editor?
<SergioEDuran1> when you use the menu editor the new installed apps will not be sorted automatically
<SergioEDuran1> so I want to hide them with not the menu editor
<SergioEDuran1> so? do you know how to make some menu entry hidden?
<SergioEDuran1> i tried editing the .desktop files by adding the NoDisplay=true and Hidden=true even both at the same time but with not success
<amarillo> hi I'm getting this error message when I try to log into KDE 'Call to lnusertemp failed (temp directories full)'.
<amarillo> however df -h  returns  2GB free on /
<BluesKaj> amarillo, open dolphin> places>root> /temp
<BluesKaj> then file>properties
<amarillo> I can't because I cant start KDE
<amarillo> I'm in the root shell right now
<amarillo> KDE won't start
<BluesKaj> you can't login to kubuntu-desktop?
<amarillo> no
<BluesKaj> are you using another DE as well
<BluesKaj> like unity or gnome
<amarillo> no
<amarillo> I have the feeling i somehow screwed up my user account
<BluesKaj> tried updating and upgrading in the shell/
<BluesKaj> ?
<amarillo> not yet   I will try
<amarillo> I can't - I think I don't have network    it can't download anything
<amarillo> however, when I select "activate network" in the recovery modeit does fsck but then it hangs forever
<OerHeks> maybe the disk is not shutdown clean, and is mounted readonly
<BluesKaj> bummer , I was just suggesting that next
<OerHeks> livecd perhaps?
<amarillo> hm I can try... and then do what? chroot ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, try OerHeks suggestion if available
<OerHeks> to check, touch <filename> in your home, if you can, it is not readonly
<OerHeks> :-)
<BluesKaj> never seen  that error before ...strange
<amarillo> I don't know what I did exactly... I cleaned some old packages.. and I also manually deleted /tmp   maybe I shouldn't have done this
<SergioEDuran1> friends so? do you know what can I do?
<SergioEDuran1> i tried editing the .desktop files by adding the NoDisplay=true and Hidden=true even both at the same time but with not success
<SergioEDuran1> what I do not want to use is the Plasma's menu editor because when you edit the menu the new apps you install are not sorted anymore
<amarillo> ok there is some progres...  I can log in with my user, but KDE still shows this error... I read somewhere it is an issue with .Xauthority files...  there are plenty of them in my ~/ directory ??? can i delete them ?
<amarillo> ok  solved
<amarillo> I did non have the correct permission on /tmp
#kubuntu 2017-01-09
<aptgetproblem> can I post a problem here that im having?
<valorie> ya could
<poco_> hey guys got a question for ya
<poco_> I'm installing Kubuntu on an SSD and HDD. I want the SSD for boot and some other frquently used programs and the HDD for everything else. I was thinking of making the SSD root and the HDD /home but then apps like Steam, Wine, Spotify, etc will install to a "/." directory, correct? Will I have to manually change all of these? Is there any easier way?
<yeehi> poco - you could try installing Kubuntu onto the SSD, forget about the HDD
<yeehi> Then, after Kubuntu is installed, search for the HDD in Dolphin.
<yeehi> You ought to be able to find it somewhere in /media/poco/myharddisk
<yeehi> then, mount the hard disk, (format it if necessary) and then use that for storage of things like videos pictures documents etc.
<yeehi> You would need to set your application defaults to save things in the hard disk. For example, Firefox would download to the /media/poco/harddiskname
<yeehi> instead of /home/poco/Downloads
<yeehi> You would need to do this for all the applications you use. Go into settings, and change default storage locations
<poco_> awesome, thank you yeehi
<hateball> come on :|
<hateball> issues with multimonitor are back in full force apparently
 * hateball sighs
<hateball> Cant even get a panel back :|t
<valorie> hateball: :(
<hateball> Well I have a panel on one screen. So that's something
<hateball> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<noaXess> hello all... and good start in 2017 for all ;)
<noaXess> did anybody also recognize that GTK app style/layout is strange since latest upgrades?
<noaXess> GTK apps, like "Back In Time" does not have Breeze layout...
<noaXess> plasma 5.8.5, kde fw 5.28.0, qt 5.6.1
<user|42790> known issues with Kubuntu + macbook pro 9-2?
<hateball> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sjavier> sphilip: Hej
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj.. nice to see you
<BluesKaj> Hi noaXess, nice to see you too, what's happening?
<noaXess> all is well.. expect little layout behavior since latest kubuntu/kde updates..
<noaXess> gtk aps not getting correct Breeze layout
<noaXess> GTK apps, like "Back In Time" does not have Breeze layout...
<noaXess> plasma 5.8.5, kde fw 5.28.0, qt 5.6.1
<BluesKaj> yeah, using the edgy desktop brings a few glitches
<noaXess> BluesKaj: edgy desktop?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.8.5, frameworks etc ppas
<noaXess> aha..
<noaXess> hope it will be solved soon .. but all is working so far ;)
<BluesKaj> Yakkety has more problems than the dev OS Zesty 17.04 that I'm tesating atm
<BluesKaj> testing
<BluesKaj> anyway going to switch to it...brb
<noaXess> strange is also in okular dialog its layout is not correct
<go-rs> hello everyone
<AclevoXYZ> how are we all today
<AclevoXYZ> brb then i guess...
<AclevoXYZ> back
<AclevoXYZ> am I in the wrong channel? I'm looking for off-topic.
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> what is Korgac and what is it used?
<BluesKaj> MOUD, korganizer saved session in system settings
<MOUD> BluesKaj, is it really necessary? it keeps giving me an error when I start ubuntu
<BluesKaj> no MOUD, change your session in sytem settings>startup&shutdown>desktop session>choose default leave option as:end current session, then on login choose restore previous session
<jadew> any ideas on what's wrong with the display scaling and how to fix it?
<jadew> the difference between 1.4 and 1.5 is huge
<jadew> I think it doubles
<jadew> so 1.4 is too small and 1.5 is too big
<BluesKaj> jadew, what's your resolution?
<jadew> 1280x1024, 1920x1080 and 1280x1024
<BluesKaj> 3 monitors?
<jadew> yeah
<jadew> I'd like to be able to set the DPI manually, but that never seemed to be easy
<BluesKaj> dunno how multiple displays works , i just use my plasma TV so there' only one primary display
<jadew> there's something wrong with the scaling math
<jadew> http://imgur.com/a/ImYNQ
<BluesKaj> yes, I have thaqt as well, but just leave it at the default
<jadew> at the default it's too small
<jadew> at 1.4 is too small too
<jadew> at 1.5 it gets too big
<BluesKaj> mine is 1 , that's 1920x1080 res
<jadew> BluesKaj: that doesn't mean much, it's all about the detected DPI
<BluesKaj> DPI here is 96 in fonts that's the only DPI setting I have any control over
<BluesKaj> are you running an xorg.config file?
<jadew> no
<jadew> it never works from one update to the next
<koffeinfriedhof> jadew: never done, but you may check for xrandr --scale
<jadew> koffeinfriedhof: I'll look into it, thanks
<koffeinfriedhof> jadew: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Multiple_displays
<BluesKaj> there might be some tutorials out there about setting multiple monitors in a xserver-xorg,conf file
<jadew> BluesKaj: I've been doing this for many years, xorg.conf is not reliable
<MOUD> BluesKaj, ok, thanks.
<jadew> it breaks with every update
<jadew> every couple of months you have to start over
<jadew> but yeah, that solves it, because you can specify the DPI
<jadew> any idea what "output" means for xrandr?
<jadew> it has a bunch of options that take "output"
<BluesKaj> jadew, ok, i recall waaay back having to setup the xorg file for my old monitors, but haven't needed one for a long time
<koffeinfriedhof> output is the "target" →monitor/display
<jadew> koffeinfriedhof: thought so, but they have --output and then they have --display
<koffeinfriedhof> jadew: this is for multiple Xserver. display is the X display
<jadew> brb, I have to relogin
<koffeinfriedhof> normally you won't have more than one on your system
<user|31021> installed kubuntu in oem mode how do i  get out of oem moge
<BluesKaj> !OEM | user|31021
<ubottu> user|31021: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<frantek> i want to use kontact, i use kerio connect server, mail and contacts (carddav) work as expected but the calender does not. i can connect via cal dav but no enties created by thunderbird, android, kerio webclient show up in kontact. entries created in kontact show up every where else - how to fix this ?
<D-rex> where is the network manager log stored on kubuntu 16.10?
<bine_> Hi! I'm just trying this program yet. Is this a channel to chat, like for fun, or is it a support channel to ask questions about Kubuntu or help comeone else?
<BluesKaj> bine_, support
<bine_> Ok thanks
<genii> bine_: For non-support chat, we use #kubuntu-offtopic instead
<edgy> Hi, if I search for kde_apps, baloo would search for them as different words, can I search for an exact string?
<edgy> any one using baloo here?
<vo1pbx> edgy: baloo is transitonal... it can be safely removed
<edgy> vo1pbx: what does that mean, please?
<edgy> vo1pbx: what's the new tech instead?
<edgy> vo1pbx: baloo is the part of KDE that allows you to search. baloo package is transitional to baloo-kf5 but it's still baloo
#kubuntu 2017-01-10
<jadew> any ideas if I can get Dolphin to work correctly with soft RAID HDDs?
<jadew> it allows me to mount each one individually, which corrupts the RAID
<jadew> hi, is there a way to make linux aware of soft RAID?
<jadew> I have two disks configured in RAID 1 from the BIOS, but I always get 2 disks showing up under linux
<jadew> and if I mount one, it corrupts the RAID
<jadew> sorry, wrong channel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<user|81155> hi
<frantek> what i need: a rdp session on the right (not left of two) monitor on all desktops in fullscreen mode (without decoration) - any suggestions?
<lordievader> Remmina?
<frantek> tried it but i was unable to get exactly what i described
<frantek> i used cinnamon for some years and there i had a script which started "rdesktop" without decoration in fullscreen mode and there is a gnome tweak (which i don't remember) which shows this windows on all desktops
<frantek> one of my basic questions is: how can i show a window without decoration (where the pin for displaying a windows on all desktops lives) on all desktops?
<lordievader> How so?
<lordievader> What didn't it do?
<frantek> well, i will give it a try when im back on the machine where i need this
<frantek> next question: where can i find some information about the differences between "ubuntu" and "kubuntu" base system (not GUI etc.) e.g. systemd setup etc. as there have to be differences. on plain ubuntu with kde-desktop installed the bomngar remote controll client installes flawlesslie and on kubuntu it fails ...
<lordievader> Between the base system there should be no difference.
<lordievader> If you install the Kubuntu-desktop meta package on Ubuntu you get Kubuntu.
<frantek> i thougt so too - but there has to be a difference ... ok atleast /etc/lsb-release is different ...
<frantek> and now to some thing completely different :-)
<lordievader> Sure, there a few minor (visual) differences (splash screen), but that is it.
<lordievader> The core is the same.
<frantek> i want to use kontact, i use kerio connect server, mail and contacts (carddav) work as expected but the calender does not. i can connect via cal dav but no enties created by thunderbird, android, kerio webclient show up in kontact. entries created in kontact show up every where else - how to fix this ?
<frantek> where can i get help?
<lordievader> I thought there was a #kontact, but I'm not sure.
<lordievader> Ask alis I suppose ;)
<lordievader> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<spider_x> Hey guys, I am installing Kubuntu for the first time, I see version 16.10 and 16.04.1 LTS
<spider_x> I assume the LTS is the recommended one for most users?
<mparillo> spider_x: Correct, but I would apply the backports PPA to 16.04.1
<mparillo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<spider_x> ok thanks, I have one more question, currently my machine has two OS's (Dual boot) and I would like to install Kubuntu on top of them (whiping both OS's) is it just follow the installer?
<spider_x> basically I want to merge the existing partitions and use it for Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<spider_x> Hey, is it possible to initiate Kubuntu install from the live session?
<BluesKaj> yes , look in the menu there should be an install kubuntu option
<BluesKaj> not exactly sure which category yho
<BluesKaj> tho
<spider_x> Yep, found it thanks
<spider_x> Hey guys, when I go under Additonal drivers it says "Collecting Information about your system" has been like that for some time now?
<hateball> spider_x: it's bugged, use the commandline utility "ubuntu-drivers" instead
<hateball> spider_x: Is this a fresh 16.04 install? You may want to consider using kubuntu backports PPA as well
<spider_x> Yep just did that
<spider_x> as for the backport, any source on that?
<spider_x> Someone else suggested the same thing
<hateball> spider_x: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<spider_x> Could you explain to me what that does, I mean what does the repository contain?
<hateball> spider_x: Updated versions of Plasma stuff
<hateball> as what is released with 16.04 is... volatile
<spider_x> aha I see, thanks
<spider_x> blaah I think I broke something :D
<spider_x> it said something about rebooting so I did that and now I boot into black screen
<spider_x> and for whatever reason it is giving me the Ubuntu at Grub?
<hateball> what did you do before things stopped working then
<spider_x> ran the thing you mentioned
<hateball> spider_x: and you didnt mess with ubuntu-drivers, only updated to plasma from PPA?
<spider_x> well I did indeed mess with that :D
<spider_x> so I think something must have gone wrong, I will just reinstall me thinks
<spider_x> I will do a clean install and the first thing will be to run the backport stuff
<hateball> well if you installed a driver, that's reversible, no need to reinstall
<hateball> at worst you can boot with nomodeset and go to tty1 and remove whatever broken driver it was
<hateball> spider_x: nVidia or AMD?
<spider_x> nvidia
<spider_x> but the issue was it wasn't booting at all
<spider_x> I mean after the bios boot it went into grub
<spider_x> but it is ok, I didn't have anything on it
<hateball> spider_x: right. so was this installed with encryption?
<hateball> spider_x: and what chipset more specifically
<spider_x> Yes
<spider_x> I am using the LVM full encryption
<spider_x> chipset I have no idea what that is
<hateball> you need a fairly new nvidia driver for it to work with encryption
<hateball> spider_x: well, is it like "nvidia 1070"
<hateball> or is this a laptop?
<spider_x> Desktop Nvidia GTX 9707
<spider_x> 970*
<hateball> spider_x: right, then you like will want a newer driver from the nvidia PPA to have proper functionality
<hateball> spider_x:  so instead of using ubuntu-drivers, do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375 nvidia-settings
<spider_x> ah 375
<spider_x> but I do this after the backports stuff, right?
<hateball> doesnt really matter, I'd sort the driver first
<spider_x> aight
<hateball> in case you feel like reinstalling instead of fixing if it should break, less time wasted :p
<spider_x> haha true that
<hateball> anyhows, I must be off, good luck
<spider_x> Yea cya around, thanks :)
<yossarianuk> hi people - how do I enable the Intel modesetting DDX driver in Kubuntu ?
<ikonia> is that a specical driver ?
<ikonia> or just a boot flag
<ikonia> I thought it was a bootflag
<yossarianuk> its a driver included in xorg.
<yossarianuk> in arch you just remove the xf86-video-intel package and reboot
<yossarianuk> its faster apparantly -> https://www.dinohensen.nl/linux/modesetting-instead-xf86-video-intel-driver-plus-benchmark/
<yossarianuk> + https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/4cojj9/it_is_probably_time_to_ditch_xf86videointel/
<ikonia> yossarianuk: I guess we need to know the package of that in ubuntu
<yossarianuk> xserver-xorg-video-intel ?>
<yossarianuk> just found this -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Debian-Abandon-Intel-DDX
<ikonia> that arch reddit thread is confusing
<ikonia> condradicts itself 10 times
<yossarianuk> https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/07/23/intel-graphics-gen4-and-newer-now-defaults-to-modesetting-driver-on-x/
<marco-parillo> ikonia: If you find an arch thread confusing, try complaining, and see if a whole hour passes before you are told it must be your fault.
<ikonia> marco-parillo: the arch guys are good, I think the wording and approach to it is just a little unstructured in that thread
<yossarianuk> TO be 100% honest I have usually less issues with Arch than other (stable) distros....
<yossarianuk> so looking at that last post it looks like it should be there by default ... I shall check
<ikonia> yossarianuk: that driver is intersting, I'd not seen it before
<yossarianuk> by the sounds of things it sounds better
<ikonia> not convinced looking at that thread, but it looks like it has possibilitys
<ikonia> I'd be interested in the mir component
<yossarianuk> in my experience (15 yrs) of using Linux desktops its the intel driver (I only ever use KDE/Plasma) is the most unstable
<ikonia> really, I've found it to tbe opposite
<ikonia> out of many intel desktops and laptops - I've never had a single problem
<ikonia> (certainly not that I can remember)
<yossarianuk> i.e with plasma4 +5 and on multiple different deskotps and laptops (mainly work ones) the screen goes unusable  - to the point of not being able to see anything
<yossarianuk> thats happened over the last 5 -6 years...
<yossarianuk> At least 3 desktops and 2 laptops ... Oddly with Nvidia that never happens (not tried AMD/ATI on linux ever)
<yossarianuk> that's why i'm interested in trying the other drievr
<yossarianuk> I think issues relate to SNA driver ... - i.e -> http://news.softpedia.com/news/critical-intel-graphics-driver-bug-puts-kde-plasma-5-in-a-really-bad-light-488621.shtml
<ikonia> yossarianuk: I'll be interested in hearing how you get on with your test
<yossarianuk> ikonia: I shall test tonight... btw that link is from a canonical employee .. > https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/07/23/intel-graphics-gen4-and-newer-now-defaults-to-modesetting-driver-on-x/
<tarator> Hi, I just noticed, that the QR-Code generator in the clipboard-plasmoid is gone on KDE with Backports enabled. Can I install it somehow?
<tarator> Kubuntu 16.04, Kde plasma 5.8.5
<BluesKaj> tarator, aha, you use ppas,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<BluesKaj> you might want o look at the staging-plasma anf frameworks ppas again
<BluesKaj> to  & and
<tarator> BluesKaj: I think I already added the ppa. Would it make sense to add it again?
<BluesKaj> ia normally you should use the ppa then delete after getting the packages you want
<BluesKaj> tarator,^
<BluesKaj> ppas left unatteneded can sometimes bring packages not ready for use
<tarator> ok, why delete it after that? But anyway, by adding it again, there should be a newer version of kde for Kubuntu 16.04?
<tarator> Ok, I thought the backports ppa is stable somehow?
<BluesKaj> plasma is now the version number kde is just the platform
<BluesKaj> backports themselves are , not the ppas , don't confuse them
<BluesKaj> it's a poor choice  of names, but they make the rules
<tarator> Ok, thanks for the tip, I didn't know that. So after adding the ppa and updating the system i should remove the ppa?
<BluesKaj> yes , any developer will confirm that as good practice
<tarator> Thanks for your help anyway, but I don' want to tinker around with my computer right now. I need to get things done. I was just missing the nice QR-Code Generator....
<acheronuk> tarator: not advisable to add our staging ppas unless you are asked to by the development team to test things
<tarator> Is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports a staging ppa?
<acheronuk> tarator: and I don't think you will find a fix for your issue there anyway
<acheronuk> tarator: no, that one is fine
<tarator> acheronuk: Ok thanks, I originally even didn't want to install the backports, but the Plsama desktop delivered with Kubuntu 16.04 was unaceptable for production use. It had some eally nasty bugs....
<tarator> (mainly the Multi-Display-Feature didn't work at all for me)
<BluesKaj> poor old 16.04 still has issues...as does 16.10
<tarator> Thanks for your help guys! I will give qtqr a try....
<acheronuk> tarator: KDE have updated the minimum version of the required KF5prison library required for barcode/QR support. unfortunate we don't yet have a new enough version to build plamsa against in our repositories, as it's waiting on some other non kde packages to land in the ubuntu archive
<tarator> BluesKaj: I'm using Kde since version 7.? and with the 16.4 release I wanted to abandon Kubuntu....
<tarator> but I'm too lazy to install another system....
<acheronuk> hopefully the next time we update plasma that will have got there, and it can come back
<tarator> acheronuk: I can live without it, I just hoped I missed to install a package or something. Thanks for your help!
<acheronuk> yes, it's a little annoying, but as said, it's waiting on some stuff outside our direct control
<tarator> This is really sad for an enduser, when nice features disappear with an update. I remember the KIPI-Plugins gone in Gwenview(?) still missing them!
<BluesKaj> tarator, , acheronuk is one of our esteemed deveopers so now you have up to date info :-)
<BluesKaj> ok time to boot back into zesty
<acheronuk> not an excuse, but unfortunately upstream developers often want to use the latest version of libraries with the shiniest new features, but distributions sometime don't have the dependencies yet to build them. and then it takes a little while for things to catch up
<IrcsomeBot> Moataz_ZS was added by: Moataz_ZS
<warmachine> salut tlm
<[Relic]> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
#kubuntu 2017-01-11
<poco_> Hey all so I'm having some serious issues with sound. I can get my device to test fine but no audio in any app other than spotify
<poco_> I have tried uninstalling pulseaudio and alsa too
<poco_> wait just got sound... but not in steam games :/
<Donald_ET3> How do you set a static IP address in Kubuntu? It seems like almost every distro has a graphical utility for doing that, but I can't find it in Kubuntu.
<hazamonzo> Donald_ET3: The Network manager in the bottom right of the default taskbar?
<Donald_ET3> Oh, hey, there it is! I didn't expect to find it there.
<hazamonzo> :s
<Donald_ET3> In other distros I always found it somewhere in system settings.
<valorie> poco_: you were having problems with sound, so you removed the things that give you sound?
<valorie> !sound | poco_
<ubottu> poco_: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poco_> ubottu, I ended up getting it to work by installing pulse audio volume control
<ubottu> poco_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<poco_> ah thank you robot
<poco_> thank you for checking valorie
<hay3650> I'm having difficulty getting conky-manager to work in kubuntu 16.04 .. my google searches have been fruitless
<valorie> !info conky
<hay3650> the widget flickers and does wierd things to the desktop
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.3-1 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<valorie> strange, I know a lot of people use that
<valorie> I use the built-in system monitor
<hay3650> maybe it is because im still new to linux, but all the google searches point towards a conkyrc file
<valorie> or plasma widgets
<hay3650> which I cannot find on my system
<valorie> in ~/.config?
<valorie> or ~/.local
<hay3650> Ill give those a try, thanks for the tip
<hay3650> i used catfish to do the search, and also enabled hidden files in dolphin.
<hay3650> ill give it another attempt. Thanks !
<valorie> best of luck, hay3650
<xdk78> hi
<hateball> greetings
<spider_x> Hey guys, not sure how to explain to google but you know how you have the task bar in the bottom on KDE, is it possible to have the taskbar panel only show what windows are active on that monitor?
<spider_x> I have three monitors and each monitor has a panel of its own, however currently all 3 monitors display all the active windows.
<hateball> spider_x: yes, rightclick the panel
<hateball> spider_x: settings for task manager, and there's checkboxes for exactly that
<spider_x> Thank you hateball :)
<hateball> :)
<hateball> spider_x: oh right, you were here yesterday. I take it you got everything sorted then
<spider_x> Yea, had some hickups with the full-upgrade thing but manage to fix it without reinstalling this time :D
<spider_x> but the error was indeed caused by the LVM full encryption, so just removed that
<hateball> well, you should be able to get that working as well if you really need it
<hateball> Someone once said: Unless you are prepared to lose your data, don't use encryption
<Smurphy> hateball: well. You loose your data if you don't know what you do.
<Smurphy> I encrypt all my data/partitions, and have backups.
<Smurphy> So far, the only data I lost is the one on the devices that have been stolen. And in that specific case, I was very happy encryption was active!
<hateball> ;)
<Smurphy> back to work :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning smu
<BluesKaj> Smurphy
<BluesKaj> still a bit early
<Smurphy> yeah. Late morning here :)
<BluesKaj> not quite 5AM here...
<Smurphy> too early man...
<Smurphy> I need my beauty sleep :D
<BluesKaj> probly get more sleep later...very stormy here, ..wind is howling, keeping me awake
<Smurphy> Where you at?
<Smurphy> France/ North of Paris here... Raining. No wind, 10C ... :}
<BluesKaj> Canada here, 400KM North of Toronto -3C ...snowed 15cm
<BluesKaj> I won't be pushing any snow, we have a contract with a snow clearng service
<Smurphy> Cool :)
<Smurphy> Canada... I think I'll have make a tour there in summer time with my girls once :) After we did Japan.
<spider_x> Yea, I am not too worried about the computer being stolen, my laptop however is fully encrypted
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, nce
<BluesKaj> nice even
<lordievader> spider_x: I have the same policy, if a machine leaves my room often it should be encrypted.
<spider_x> Yea exactly lordievader no point handing the data over so easily :D
<lordievader> Too bad Windows doesn't do Luks.
<spider_x> I have gone away from using Windows all together.
<spider_x> was expecting kubuntu to be clunky but so far running pretty smooth
<lordievader> I keep it around for a few applications.
<spider_x> Yea I did too but then for whatever reason I upgraded to the aniversary update and everything went south from there
<spider_x> would constantly get 100% usage
<Smurphy> spider_x: Remove the plasma widgets on the Desktop. They are the ones using up all CPU.
<Smurphy> I have plasma 5.8.1 here, and no widgets on the desktop. Very smooth.
<spider_x> oh Smurphy I have 0 issues on Kubuntu currently :D
<spider_x> Smurphy: do you use the Panel in the bottom?
<Smurphy> yes.
<Smurphy> Dual-screen setup.
<spider_x> yea same
<hateball> For some reason I use panels up top at work, and bottom at home
<hateball> But everything works properly regardless, so that's not too bad I guess
<spider_x> haha, I guess it is to distinguish work from joy?
<user|43600> I am trying to install kubuntu 16.10 via flash drive, i have tried 4 times with different partings at the end of the setup it throws error to me
<user|43600> guys please help me out
<spider_x> Can you tell anything about the error you are getting user|43600 ?
<user|43600> woah,,
<user|43600> this community is magical
<user|43600> it got solved
<user|43600> :D
<spider_x> You are welcome!
<spider_x> :D
<user|43600> Anyways thanks crew.!
<yossarianuk> hi - I am running 16.10 + PPA, I have dual monitor - when I press windows (super) key to start kmenu when on 2nd monitor kmenu opens in the primary screen, anyway of making the windows/super key open kmenu on the screen I am using ?
<yossarianuk> probably one for #plasma ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: fwiw i have the same behavior in 16.04 + backports, so seems #plasma
<yossarianuk> asked in #plasma and its meant to happen...
<yossarianuk> ' yeah with plasma being so flexible, you could have 30 panels on 5 screens with 20 launchers, so we had to pick some kind of "thing that works for most people" :/'
<yossarianuk> fair enough...
<ikonia> at least you get a response thats "sorry it's not rocket science but it seems the best compromise"
<ikonia> it's nice to see an honest response
<yossarianuk> yes it is
<yossarianuk> the kde/plasma community are ace
<yossarianuk> I guess this is one thing that Gnome got right (Ii.e the menu shortcut works on correct screen) - but I still think gnome isn't really made for a desktop (kde is)
<hateball> do most people use the menu I wonder, as I use nothing but krunner + shortcuts myself
<spider_x> I use the menu for quick accessing
<spider_x> but then again only been using Kubuntu for a day
<hateball> alt+space -> type something, is faster than reaching for the mouse for me at least
<spider_x> You dont need to reach for the mouse, you just press windows keys and type and use arrows to navigate
<hateball> I guess that is true yes
<spider_x> but thanks for the alt+space one, much easier ;D
<lordievader> I rarely use the menu.
<lordievader> Usually only when I either don't have a keyboard shortcut or can't find the (gui) application I'm looking for.
<spider_x> Yea lordievader I am trying to utilize the full power of CLI :D
<kisin> hallo. What can i do, when i have not xorg.conf at my kubuntu 16.04 ? Just create it at /etc/X11 ??
<yossarianuk> kisin: yes - why do you need one though ?
<yossarianuk> (I know there are various reasons you might...)
<kisin> I use nvidia driver. And when i set resolution according to my monitor (ASUS 16:10) and then i want look onto fullscreen vide from web broswer, is at monitr part green without video.
<yossarianuk> hmm doesn't sound good.. what player ?
<yossarianuk> also do you have latest driver (375.26) - if not i'd try upgrading first
<kisin> For example everithing at http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysilani/... youtube is ok
<kisin> I can´t upgrade. I have old card and last suportet driver is 340.98
<kisin> nvidia setting alloved at ViewPortOut just 1360x760
<kisin>  and monitr need 1280x800
<yossarianuk> Can't test as content not available in my region..
<yossarianuk> can you not just use the display setting in plasma systemsetting?
<yossarianuk> ... for resolution?
<kisin> in plasma settings is same options like in nvidia-settings for  ViewPortOut
<kisin> optzions of resolution
<yossarianuk> it just handles resolution I think - check it out ...
<kisin> But i dont know where handles rešsolution? In nvidia settings is for viewPortOut  different posibiletes until need my monitor. And in plasma is it same.
<kisin> I try find same othre resolution, but otherwise create Xorg.conf
<kisin> THX so much and for quick answer (help) :-)
<kisin> Ḧave a nice time
<R13ose> I am on a new user and all I had open was Opera Browser and Libreoffice.  The problem is my browser tabs would freeze
<R13ose> I updated everything just now and will see if this happens again
<R13ose> Bbl
<LMGN> Hey. I have a problem installing kubuntu.
<LMGN> It flickers rapidly
<LMGN> However I can still start the installer
<LMGN> Then
<LMGN> It goes black for a few seconds
<LMGN> Then shows the screen for a split second and that repeats
<LMGN> Until the PC crashes and reboots.
<TheLMGN> Hey
<TheLMGN> I have a problem installing kbuntu
<TheLMGN> Kubuntu*
<TheLMGN> The screen flickers but I can start the installer
<TheLMGN> Then it flickers in a different pattern, few seconds black split second on
<TheLMGN> Then the PC reboots.
<TheLMGN> Rip help.
<dankjankem> hello
<dankjankem> I have a problem with KDE alongside Unity
<valorie> what's the problem, dankjankem?
<dankjankem> after installing KDE, my Unity is ridden with errors
<dankjankem> like everytime i login to Unity, I get multiple errors
<valorie> "ridden with errors" and "multiple errors" is not specific enough to help
<dankjankem> it just says system has encountered an internal error
<dankjankem> or something like that
<valorie> it sounds like a Unity problem, not a kubuntu problem
<valorie> Unity is based mostly on Qt, as Kubuntu is
<valorie> so I think your installing some KDE software is not the cause of your Unity problem
<dankjankem> well I have only been getting these errors after my KDE insatll
<dankjankem> install
<valorie> in the old days, gtk<>Qt problems were an issue, but you pretty much have to install gnome for that to happen now
<momken> hello
<valorie> dankjankem: what did you install?
<valorie> there is no "KDE" besides the KDE community
<momken> I want to write a script to install many packages and software for my own use, because I have 2-3 pcs
<momken> I can write the script with apt
<dankjankem> I installed KDE plasma
<momken> with apt-get/aptitude or pkcon (console of PackageKit)
<momken> I wanted to test pkcon, because PackageKit is a universal way to install packages across many distros
<dankjankem> hold on im gonna restart my pc
<momken> But the output of pkcon is uglier than aptitude. For example result of searches in pkcon includes version numbers in package name
<momken> It makes the output very long and unreadable.
<momken> Did anyone work here with pkcon?
<valorie> I use apt almost exclusively
<valorie> rather than apt-get
<valorie> haven't used aptitude in yonks
<momken> valorie: I am not very aware of differences of apt/apt-get/aptitude.
<valorie> apt is newest
<momken> It seems apt-get is more legacy as I have seen it before.
<valorie> yes
<momken> Isn't aptitude the newest?
<momken> I am used to aptitude mostly due to its search function
<valorie> apt-cache search is quite good
<valorie> afaik aptitude has long been deprecated, but perhaps someone began to update it again
<dax> aptitude never stopped getting updates, Ubuntu just stopped recommending it
<dax> it had trouble with multiarch for, like, a year. it got unrecommended during that
<dax> apt is the most recent addition to the APT-using family. apt-get is basically completely deprecated by it, they do the same thing
<dax> aptitude still has the shiny ncurses UI that some people like
<dax> (or rather, apt-get does a subset of what apt does)
<valorie> thanks, dax
<valorie> once I switched to apt, I saw no reason to come back to aptitude
<dax> it's very much a "use whichever you're happiest with, and if you don't care, use apt" situation
<momken> valorie: But search functionality of apt is aweful. Just search for "gimp". It even lists results in details
<valorie> uh?
<valorie> I just did the search side by side
<valorie> apt-cache search output is much easier to read
<valorie> aptitude separates names from description
<valorie> looks awful
<momken> valorie: I agree that the distance between names and description may be far long. But it makes it a little neater in my opinion.
<momken> But it is not my point
<momken> valorie: The result of search is different between apt/apt-cache/aptitude
<momken> aptitude only searches in package names which outputs a much smaller and stricter list
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I can see the use of that
<momken> apt-cache list is so long that is useless. apt list is only the sorted list of apt-cache
<momken> So basically search functionality of apt and apt-cache is useless
<momken> maybe there should be an argument to strictly search in names (not descriptions)
<momken> valorie: Yeah it is the "--names-only" argument of "search" for both apt and apt-cache
<momken> or only using "-n" which is short enough
<momken> But apart from that, my main goal of shifting to pkcon is that it is distro-independent
<momken> It is very good to write an installation script that can be used on other distros too
<momken> pkcon search also shows findings in the names only
<valorie> calamares is the one I've been hearing about
<valorie> not heard of pkcon
<momken> but the results are very unreadable! Because package names include their version too. If I could only trim the results of pkcon it would be enough for me
<momken> valorie: pkcon is CLI frontend for PackageKit which is a famous universal installer.
<valorie> ok
<momken> Genome Software (the default GUI frontend for Ubuntu) uses PackageKit backend as well
<momken> It seems PackageKit will be the future-
<momken> But I am not used to it
<valorie> I think Calamares uses it also, but don't know
 * valorie is not a coder, or packager
<momken> I don't know how to trim the search results in pkcon
<momken> let me search for calamares
<momken> valorie: calamares is a universal os-installer, not a universal package-installer in different oses
<valorie> really? I mis-understood then
<momken> I read in calamares.io
<momken> valorie: According to man of apt, it is more intended for interactive usage and for writing scripts, for backward compatibility it offered apt-get and apt-cache. But now that I want to install 50+ packages by my scripts, it is better to write my script with pkcon so the installer-script may be used in other distros too!
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> calamaries is cool
<Fanfare> Hi @ all. Q: I have a file i can not delete... it is on a external hdd with a gpt partitiontable and ntfs filesystem.
<Fanfare> ls -l gives: -????????? ? ? ? ?            ? Thumbs.db
<Fanfare> Any hint how to get rid of that file without reformatting...
#kubuntu 2017-01-12
<spider_x> Hey guys, for whatever reason when I shutdown the computer the monitors get turned off but the computer keeps running?
<user|23803> I have forgotten my password and my computer needs to update how can I update my computer
<spider_x> Hello, I am having an issue I installed lightdm on Kubuntu, however it is giving me a  "Failed to Start session"
<valorie> spider_x: what version of Kubuntu?
<valorie> we use SDDM now
<valorie> although afaik it will still work with lightdm
<valorie> we can't provide support for that, though
<spider_x> valorie: 16.04.1
<spider_x> and the login screen was purple
<spider_x> so I removed lightdm and well now no login screen at all
<valorie> do you still have SDDM?
<valorie> `apt-cache policy sddm` in a konsole or terminal
<spider_x> Yea, I just "sudo apt-get installed" it and it says it is already at its newest
<valorie> try sudo apt install -f
<valorie> f=fix
<valorie> not force
<spider_x> yep it is on 0.13.0 version
<spider_x> the sddm that is
<spider_x> well 0.13.0-1ubuntu5
<spider_x> hmm ok I ran sudo sddm and it came up with the usual blue screen
<spider_x> however when I logged in it threw me back into tty1
<valorie> can you say why you installed lightdm?
<spider_x> I was unable to shutdown and I had a suspicioun that it was caused by sddm
<spider_x> which is kind of true since I was able to shutdown just fine with lightdm
<valorie> did install -f do anything for you?
<spider_x> hmm, I am wondering can I reconfigure it to use sddm again?
<spider_x> maybe something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<valorie> `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<valorie> a=all
<valorie> or you can do sddm only
<valorie> I would advise doing all, since it seems you have some other problem
<spider_x> hmm when I try that it gives invalid option -o ?
<valorie> -o?
<valorie> dunno what that might be
<spider_x> yea, I tupe sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spider_x> but then it just gives me a new line now?
<spider_x> and say if I try sudo apt-get update it is stuck on 0%
<spider_x> hmm I rebooted, it came up with the sddm display manager
<valorie> if there is no output, all is good
<spider_x> lets see what happens next
<spider_x> hmmhmm, seems to have fixed itself by removing lightdm
<spider_x> and the sudo apt-get update was caused by the VPN, because it didn't turn off properly so the proxy settings were probablly set to be the ones of the VPN
<spider_x> yep it was indeed the issue
<spider_x> well anyway thanks a lot valorie :)
<spider_x> issue has been resolved
<valorie> excellent
<momken> hello
<momken> I have a case which I have installed kubuntu 16.04 on it
<momken> The only problem is that after going to suspend, if I move the mouse it will wake up
<momken> How could I disable waking up by moving mouse?
<Mrokii> Hello. I've been using Ubuntu for years but switched to Kubuntu some time ago (fresh install). I had been using Kupfer on Ubuntu and am using it on Kubuntu as well, but since switching to Kubuntu, Kupfer doesn't start properly anymore when it is started automatically. In this case, the shortcut to open the command-window doesn't appear. If I kill its process and manually start Kupfer, everything works fine.
<Mrokii> Does anybody have a clue what the cause could be?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<noaXess> hello..
<noaXess> does anybody also have problem with laptop screen sleep mode and not wake up, only if unplug/replug power?
<hateball> noaXess: is it nvidia?
<noaXess> intel/nvidia
<hateball> noaXess: binary blob?
<noaXess> nvm.. i think
<noaXess> nv
<noaXess> let me check to be sure
<noaXess> driver=nouveau
<noaXess> for the nvidia and i915 for the intel
<hateball> alright, then I dont know
<hateball> saw the latest binary blob had some fixes related to backlight and power source detections and so on
<hateball> noaXess: any reason you're using nouveau? old chipset?
<noaXess> as nvidia from repo's does make problem with dual monitor..
<noaXess> binary blob means.. download driver from nvidia directly?
<hateball> well I use the PPA for ease of managment
<noaXess> which one?
<noaXess> official nvidia ppa?
<hateball> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-375
<noaXess> and do you also have dual monitor on your laptop?
<hateball> No, I do not use hybrid gpu at all. I only use pure nvidia on desktop, and pure intel on laptop
<hateball> anyhows, you could give it a go, if it works, great, if not, purge nvidia-375 and you should be back on nouveau
<noaXess> so your laptop has no hybrid graphic, right?
<hateball> noaXess: Nope
<noaXess> okey..
<noaXess> hybrid is tricky as i tested a lot.. if only single monitor.. no prob.. but i work on dual mon. setup
<hateball> noaXess: are you on 16.04 or 16.10? using kubuntu backports?
<hateball> because that's another headache in the multimonitor equation :p
<noaXess> 16.04
<noaXess> kubuntu backports, yes
<noaXess> yes
<hateball> good, at least updated there then
<noaXess> update to 16.10?
<hateball> noaXess: no point, 16.04 is on par as far as plasma goes
<hateball> when running backports that is
<noaXess> aha.. okay.. so keep
<hateball> I'd try the binary blob and see if that works nicer, it's quick enough to test
<hateball> suppose you may want to install "nvidia-prime" to be able to choose between nvidia or intel also
<noaXess> okies.. will check.. later ;).. thanks for hints..
<noaXess> why ever they make hybrid stuff.. its horrible..
<noaXess> internal display, as i know is connected to intel
<noaXess> external connectors (vga and hdmi) is connected to nvidia..
<noaXess> or only hdmi to nvidia and vga to intel.. can't follow that concept
<hateball> well, a lesson learned for the next laptop :p
<hateball> buy with discrete gpu or at least muxless so you can pick in bios
<poco_> hey guys, running Kubuntu 16.04 with a GTX 970 (nvidia-367) and I'm getting a lot of screen tearing in apps like Chrome and Steam games. Any advice?
<alx5000> hi
<soee> hiho
<alx5000> on a scale of 1 to 10, how advisable is adding the kubuntu staging KDE apps ppa?
<alx5000> is there a better way to get 16.12 applications under ubuntu?
<dax> on a scale of 10 to 1, how much do you mind your KDE being unusable
<dax> if it's in staging, it'll presumably be moved to one of the less-crackbuild PPAs when it's been tested
<alx5000> dax: understood, that's what i expected :D
<alx5000> the problem is the backports ppas are still on 16.04
<alx5000> "problem"
 * dax nod
<alx5000> thanks ;)
<Fanfare> Hi @ all. Q: I have a file i can not delete... it is on a external hdd with a gpt partitiontable and ntfs filesystem.
<Fanfare> ls -l gives: -????????? ? ? ? ?            ? Thumbs.db
<Fanfare> Any hint how to get rid of that file without reformatting...
<efeciftci> Fanfare: try if you can view inode number of that file by executing "ls -il"
<efeciftci> inode numbers will be displayed in the 1st column of "ls -il" output
<efeciftci> then you may execute the following command:    find . -inum INODE-NUMBER-HERE -exec rm {} \;
<efeciftci> but be careful with that command :)
<JonelethIrenicus> this is awesome https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.95.php
<speeder> updated kubuntu to 15.04 (dunno why it went to that specific version) and now it boots but immediately crashes with sddm-greeter crashing
<speeder> what now?
<koffeinfriedhof> 15.04 is EOL, speeder. I would recommend a fresh installation with 16.04 or 16.10.
<speeder> koffeinfriedhof: I just told it to update, and then it updated TO 15.04
<Dragnslcr> Or if you can get a terminal, use do-release-upgrade to upgrade to at least 16.04
<speeder> or rather, my dad did that
<lordievader> speeder: What version did you have originally?
<speeder> lordievader: I have no idea
<koffeinfriedhof> you need historical sources (or how they are called) to get 15.04 nowadays...
<lordievader> Dragnslcr: Don't think 15.04 can go to 16.04 directly.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you'll probably have to upgrade to 15.10 then 16.04
<lordievader> speeder: Hmm, perhaps you can upgrade directly, else try to go via 15.10 (if that is still possible). If that all does not work, I think the easiest is to (re)install 16.04.
<speeder> tried typing do-release-upgrade, it said "no update from vivid to xenial"
<speeder> do those 16.something versions support extremely old 32bit machines?
<lordievader> speeder: If you are adventurous you can upgrade to 16.04 directly, but it might break (a lot) of things.
<speeder> now my dad said that 15.04 was actually working for a while
<speeder> and broke down "out of nowhere"
<BluesKaj> !eol |  speeder
<ubottu> speeder: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<speeder> BluesKaj: that helps me how?
<lordievader> speeder: See the last link ;)
<speeder> ?
<BluesKaj> 15.04 is no longer supported , back up your data and install anewer kubunyu like 16.04 or 16.10
<lordievader> "Looking to upgrade from an EOL release?..."
<BluesKaj> a newer kubuntu
<speeder> the links ends at 12.04
<lordievader> speeder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<speeder> lordievader: I am in that godamn link
<speeder> it ends at 12.04
<BluesKaj> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<speeder> it doesn't has a path for how to update 15.04
<BluesKaj> you can't
<lordievader> speeder: It has generic instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading
<lordievader> The adventurous path I had in mind earlier.
<speeder> lordievader: I tried that, at least the ending part
<lordievader> Update sources.list, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<speeder> didn't worked
<lordievader> What ending part?
<speeder> apt-get update, then upgrade, then do-release
<lordievader> Without updating the sources.list? Yeah, that step is crucial.
<speeder> that sort of stuff is what make me cringe every time I see someone claiming Linux is ready for desktop use
<speeder> all this trouble because the machine decided to refuse to boot out of nowhere
<speeder> meanwhile the XP boot on the same machine is working just fine. (and it still updates even!)
<BluesKaj> speeder, you have to keep track of the kubuntu releases.Linux is not like Windows which holds your hand and controls your OS at every turn. It's up to you to on Linux to pay attention to the new releases with all their benefits
<speeder> BluesKaj: I don't mean that, what I mean is that it suddenly broke, and then to fix it requires an entire OS upgrade, it makes no sense, and to upgrade it, requires editing text files.
<speeder> it is not "hand-holding", it is actively hostile to the user.
<speeder> having to configure stuff yourself is one thing, having to dive in text files to do basic tasks is another level of non-usability
<BluesKaj> speeder, it didn't break, 15.04 is just no longer supported
<speeder> BluesKaj: so when it detects it is EOL is breaks on purpose?
<speeder> wtf
<BluesKaj> that's all i'm going to say about it
<BluesKaj> do some research
<speeder> ?
<speeder> research about what?
<BluesKaj> about kubuntu release schedules
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm calling it a day
<mattb_> Hello
<mattb_> I have a problem with KDE and my network card
<mattb_> I have a broadcom bcm4311 and I have tried installing the drivers multiple times and the wifi will not work on KDE
<Fanfare> efeciftci: THX, ls -il also gives no usable info... "? -????????? ? ? ? ?            ? Thumbs.db" looks like the problem is deeper inside gpt table or ntfs filesystem...
<samandar_> Fanfare, what's the issue?
<Dragnslcr> Fanfare- do you get an error message when you try to delete the file with rm?
<samandar_> Fanfare, what folder your file is in?
<samandar_> Fanfare, does it show file does not exist when you try to delete it?
<javi_> hi, trying to create a telegram online account from system settings but I get an error saying that I need a plugin called 'morse', how can I install that?
<ceres> asd
<Fanfare> samandar_: The file is in regular subfolders i can access... However when accessing the file Thumbs.db i get error message "Can't access file: IO Error and all infos shown as questionmarks...
<genii> I'll bet if you do dmesg|tail  at that point you'd see read errors
<genii> ( indicating the drive is going bad)
<Fanfare> genii: thx, nothing comes up in dmesg or syslog when accessing that file...
<Fanfare> oh, there is something...
<Fanfare> Jan 13 00:00:18 RMW-Vaio ntfs-3g[27975]: Could not decode the type of inode 5334
<genii> Corrupted.
<genii> Fanfare: Do you have a windows install on it?
<Fanfare> no, no system on it , pure data drive... but its one huge partition with ntfs... and a gpt
<genii> Fanfare: Needs to have a filesystem check and fix. So requires to be unmounted and then to issue a sudo fsck.ntfs on it
<Fanfare> i guess it was since an unclean unplug from a windows system...
<Fanfare> so u thing fsck.ntfs can handle that?
<genii> Actually, unfortunately there isn't one, sorry
<genii> Fanfare: filesystem check of ntfs from linux is extremely problemmatic
<Fanfare> so, better get a hand on a windows system somewhere... or does M$ offer a repair *.iso? :-)
<genii> There is ntfsfix, which comes with ntfs-3g package, but it can only do simple fixes. Could try that first
<genii> The other alternative is yes, find a Windows system to check it from
<Fanfare> genii: +1 thx for the pointer... will invetigate... i schould have done smaller partitions .... but i was lazy....
<genii> Fanfare: Well, also if you have a choice of filesystem, ntfs makes little sense if there's no Windows :)
<Fanfare> It was chosen for portabillity and large files...
<genii> exfat is a much better choice
<Fanfare> exfat? doon't know that? files > 4GB native win support? Mac and Linux?
<genii> Yep
<genii> Also android
<Fanfare> ok, i will check that for future considerations...
<MrGrymReaper> Hello everyone.
<MrGrymReaper> Could the the packages for owncloud from 16.10 please be backported to 16.04. For a future point release or update?
#kubuntu 2017-01-13
<MrGrymReaper> Specifically the ones for online accounts which were included in 16.10.
<inra> hello everyone, I created a live dvd with brasero, and the dvd creation took ages with the progress bar being very slow. I thought the dvd might be corrupted, so I ended the process. but the dvd booted seemingly successfully to desktop, showing disk-install link. can I safely assume that the dvd is properly created and the OS is healthy?
<inra> shortly, a live dvd creation process stopped for being very, unusually slow, but the dvd boots and installs. should I assume all is ok?
<inra> it was stopped after a while way longer than a live dvd creation process
<luis_> Hello
<luis_> Anyone know how to sync Google calendar with the pop calendar
<luis_> pop up**?
<himcesjf> pop-up calendar?
<himcesjf> luis_: Please elbaorate
<himcesjf> elaborate*
<luis_> himcesjf: The calendar on the desktop by the clock
<luis_> I want it to display my google events
<luis_> himcesjf: I think I found a article on this https://blog.natenom.com/2016/09/how-to-configure-the-clockcalendar-widget-of-kdeplasma-to-display-pim-events/
<himcesjf> luis_: Oh hey, sorry I got caught up. Have you tried KOrganiser?
<himcesjf> luis_: I think syncking KOrganiser with Google Calendar and then configuring clock widgets to show events works
<luis_> Yes, KOrganiser is sync
<luis_> I just don't know how to show it on the widget
<luis_> himcesjf:
<himcesjf> Hmm
<himcesjf> Checking
<himcesjf> Yeah, it changed. I cannot see Show events option. Nor is there any PIM Events plugin in widget
<luis_> himcesjf: That's not cool. This is so easy on Gnome
<luis_> Atleast I can see holidays now
<luis_> lol
<himcesjf> Yeah, you can set Holidays and Timezone with Digital Clock Settings
<luis_> himcesjf: bummer
<himcesjf> But "Show evnts" option is missing. That used to work for me
<luis_> himcesjf: I don't know what to say. I made the switch from Gnome about 2 weeks ago. I still haven't setup my desktop the way I want.
<luis_> himcesjf: Can you connect to facebook with the instant message app?
<luis_> lol
<luis_> So far I can only use it for Hangout
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Hi.. anybody knows how setup multichannel sound output with KDE sound setup ? I'm using HDMI port for sound. and it works, but send only 2 channels.
<Smurphy> IrcsomeBot1: Tell it to use Passthrough ?
<Smurphy> works while watching a movie. Thing is, most audio sources are only stereo. Hence no 5.1 etc.
<lordievader> I wonder what 'pactl info' says about it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Yes I know it depends from source. But I use movie with multichannel soundtrack. I can see it in VLC. but my HDMI sound device still says '2ch'
<Smurphy> what's the capability of your HDMI device? Is it a TV ?
<Smurphy> andwhich software you use?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> In speakers                [0x5f] FL/FR LFE FC RL/RR RC RLC/RRC
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> I'm using VLC player. in sound setting I enabled Dolby multichannel output.
<Smurphy> did you also chose the correct audio-stream to be played back?
<Smurphy> in VLC
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Of course
<Smurphy> Then it should work. Having that kind of setup here too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> And this is weird why it's not.
<Smurphy> I howwver left all configuration (audio) in VLC to its defaults.
<Smurphy> Didn't change anything. Detected it automatically.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> I'm suspecting that because KDE cant understand my hardware setup correctly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> This is multichanned headphones. they cut between montior, but monitor has only 2 channels support.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> I belive KDE not upldate the setup then I'm usign only headphones
<Smurphy> Did you connect the HeadSet to the Monitor?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> kinda. itls like laptop->heaphones->monitor
<Smurphy> Using HDMI?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> yes
<Smurphy> The headphone has a HDMO connector?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Of course
<Smurphy> Weird. Never saw that. But Ok.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Headphones has basestation which actually HDMI switch
<Smurphy> IMHO the Screen does not forward the audio-data-configuration correctly.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> 4 hdmi inputs and HDMI output
<Smurphy> or config.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Yes firstly problem was that ELD was from monitor
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> But in base station setup I disable sound passthroug and now I have ELD from base station for sound
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Eveything works but only 2 ch.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> May be only developers can help with this.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> Because I agree this is not regular case. then ELD setup updated 'on_fly'
<Smurphy> indeed.
<BluesKaj> Morning folks
<diogenes_> Morning
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: You around?
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, yup
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: I added KDE Neon repo following instructions on this page - https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=135278 - on my Kubuntu running 16.10
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: It's returning some issues - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23792242/
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: and -
<himcesjf> W: The repository 'http://archive.neon.kde.org/user yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<himcesjf> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.neon.kde.org/user/dists/yakkety/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<himcesjf> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, that's a normal condition for up to date packages or packages not applicable to you OS version
<himcesjf> BluesKaj: I removed backports PPA and added neon repo, wondering if that's a good step
<BluesKaj> himcesjf, I suggest you ask in #kde-neon
<BluesKaj> it's not a good practice to leave ppas active after using them the first time until there are more packages to upgrade during the OSs development
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @himcesjf, Neon does not build packages for Yakkety. And Neon on top of kubuntu is NOT supported
<himcesjf> acheronuk:  ah, okay
<himcesjf> acheronuk: So it's better to have only Kubuntu backports
<himcesjf> acheronuk: Cool, so IrcsomeBot1 is a Telegram bot
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Telegram bot that bridges between our telegram chat channel and this IRC one.
<acheronuk> you can talk on her via either :)
<acheronuk> *on here
<himcesjf> How can I join Telegram chat cahnnel? acheronuk
<himcesjf> channel*
<acheronuk> https://t.me/kubuntu_support
<IrcsomeBot1> Himanshu was added by: Himanshu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Himanshu> Cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Himanshu, Indeed :)
<francish> Hi all, my plasmashell is eating a lot of CPU, any of you affected as well ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sanguine> Yes, facing that issue on the lines of polling. Filed bug report but no help
<himcesjf> francish: Often times I had to kquitapp5 plasmashell in order to work through GUI
<himcesjf> francish: Are you on laptop or dekstop?
<himcesjf> francish: Asking because I noticed another weird problem when running on AC on laptop, it lags often on AC. When I unplug the adaptor, it works smoothly on battery
<javi_> hi, I'm trying to create a telegram online account from system settings but I get an error saying that I need a connection manager named 'morse', how can I install it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Maksim Muruev> @francish, since kde 4. Seems like this everlasting problem. Then this bug will disappear then KDE team start Plasma 6 )
<momken> Hello
<momken> Is any maintainer of kubuntu-ppa-backports here?
<momken> I want to report a bug in a package in kubuntu backports
<sintre> is this a problem with some fontas not installing?
<momken> sintre: Hello
<BluesKaj> momken, check with #kubuntu-devel
<momken> BluesKaj: ok, thanks
<sintre> i upgraded yesterday and still get this notification once booted that it can't download some font data pack
<sintre> hoping they'll work it out
<BluesKaj> sintre, ignore that
<sintre> doesn't give me option
<sintre> say try again or close
<sintre> on reboot same msg keeps poping up
<momken> sintre: Actually kubuntu-backports updates the "PackageKit" package to v1.1.1 which is very good but not enough. The latest version (sept 2016) contains a bug fix for APTcc which makes PackageKit to work more like apt in deb-based distros
<BluesKaj> momken, if you get a crash/bug then open dolphin>Help>report bug and follow the instructions
<momken> Currently the command "pkcon install texlive" doesn't install all the packages as "apt install texlive" becaues currently pkcon doesn't install recommended packages
<momken> BluesKaj: hmm. But I couldn't find PackageKit in the bug-report page
<momken> Actually packagekit is not part of KDE itself. But its newer version is included in kubuntu-backports
<momken> The version in ubuntu 16.04 repo is too old to be reported
<speeder> so
<speeder> people here told me to fix the laptop that suddenly stopped booting by updating Kubuntu
<speeder> but I can't figure how to do that sources.list file as the EOL page says
<speeder> I went ot the URL, and seemly it doesn't have vivid sources there.
<Fritigern> speeder: use a xenial list instead. Vivid is no longer supported. I would suggest this one: https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/txt/xenial/sources_474fe0d6168d1dbe243636db2fc56229576dca27.txt
<speeder> ?
<speeder> Fritigern: I thought I was supposed to put on the sources.list the version I already have, no?
<Fritigern> No, if you want to update to a new version, then you should use the sources.list from the target version so it actually has something to update with
<speeder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/ <<< then why this page says to use this? deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<speeder> if I had to add the current release, it wouldn't be outside "old-releases" by definition?
<zeLMGN> Hey!
<zeLMGN> When ever I boot my USB stick (the latest lts X64 created using Rufus in Iso mode) every thing seems fine until the screen starts Flickering, I try to install the OS,but after a while the Flickering pattern changes to few seconds black, split second on,then the laptop reboots. I'm using a MSI GP722qe laptop.
<sintre> do you get into a live enviroment?
<zeLMGN> I can yes.
<zeLMGN> But it's only usable for a few minutes
<zeLMGN> and the screen flickers for some reason
<sintre> ok well , to check stuff off i'd download the iso again , and also use a different usb creator
<sintre> depending on os unetbootin may help
<genii> Disable acpi
<zeLMGN> Let me grab my laptop and live usb
<sintre> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<zeLMGN> unetbootin was one of the first thing i tried
<zeLMGN> but there was an issue
<sintre> what was that?
<zeLMGN> i think it wasn't actually copying the files
<genii> zeLMGN: Try appending acpi=off to the kernel line before it loads and see if any different.
<sintre> ok well first off create new stick , make sure before the stick is msdos  partion table and fat 32
<sintre> even though it will isntall info for uefi
<zeLMGN> @genii is there a file on the root of the disk or is there a folder?
<sintre> will boot install needs it to boot
<genii> I had another MSI recently with same flickering issue, the acpi=off helped get it going
<zeLMGN> genii , is there a file on the disk i need to modify?
<sintre> bios is where you need to go
<zeLMGN> my laptop is set to legacy not uefi.
<genii> zeLMGN: No, just F6 for "Other Options" and add it to the end
<sintre> zel>  good when it tries to ask if you want to continue in eufi mode say no then continue on with install
<zeLMGN> and it's deciding to  boot from the windows partition
<sintre> i think gennii has better handle on it as i don't have a msi mobo
<zeLMGN> Ah
<zeLMGN> I pressed F6
<zeLMGN> and a menu has popped up
<zeLMGN> Start kubuntu check disk test memory and boot from disk
<zeLMGN> but in the bottom right
<zeLMGN> expert mode
<zeLMGN> acpi=off noapic nolapic edd=on nodmraid nomodeset freesoftware only
<genii> zeLMGN: So acpi=off is already there?
<zeLMGN> Mhmm
<sintre> well hmm
<sintre> how much ram doyu have
<sintre> you have sry
<zeLMGN> 8gb
<sintre> ok then amd64 is fine
<sintre> hmm again
<sintre> two sticks or one?
<zeLMGN> I don't  know
<sintre> what config is it running in
<zeLMGN> I'll boot into windows and it'll tell me
<sintre> ok do that
<sintre> i came across this before with somebody with an odd ram set up
<zeLMGN> my laptop is stock really
<zeLMGN> i haven't modified it
<genii> zeLMGN: Might want to also look at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2284315
<genii> Seems that model has some weird issues with Ubuntu, like the SSD and Intel speedStep
<zeLMGN> It worked fine with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<sintre> ok so you want the 16.10
<zeLMGN> It's a 1 gig stick
<sintre> ok here may be a plan
<zeLMGN> It's 1 x 8gb stick**
<sintre> ok here is a plan
<sintre> do clean install of 1604
<zeLMGN> Ubuntu?
<sintre> then upgrade to 16.10 once stable
<sintre> kubuntu
<zeLMGN> Oh
<zeLMGN> I'm an idiot
<sintre> isn't that what your here for
<zeLMGN> Wait
<zeLMGN> Yes
<zeLMGN> I belive I have the latest LTS on my stick
<zeLMGN> 16.10
<zeLMGN> it says on the disk label
<sintre> redownload the iso and wipe the stick and start over
<sintre> use 16.04
<sintre> then once installed we can upgrade the distro from terminal
<zeLMGN> I have pretty fast internet so it shouldn't take long to download
<sintre> best work around i can think of at the moment
<zeLMGN> Ah
<zeLMGN> Download complete
<sintre> wipe the stick and make sure its file table is ms/dos
<sintre> then fat 32 partiton
<zeLMGN> are these settings fine?
<zeLMGN> http://sx.thelmgn.com/2017/01/rufus-2.11_2017-01-13_21-27-35.png
<genii> The images are all hybrid now, you can just use dd to usb
<sintre> thtd 16.10 again
<sintre> thats
<sintre> in your picture
<zeLMGN> I haven't wiped the disk yet
<zeLMGN> That's just the device label
<zeLMGN> Yeah
<zeLMGN> I gave it the LTS iso and it changed the label to Kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64
<sintre> k go ahead
<sintre> shouldn't take long
<zeLMGN> DD or ISO?
<sintre> your choice
<zeLMGN> let me get my lapto charger
<zeLMGN> It recommends ISO so I'll use that
<sintre> yes
<sintre> might as well use your program
<sintre> gennii was just mentioning you can copy directly froma  terminal window if you want
<zeLMGN> I'm on Windows so that's not a possibility
<sintre> yea np
<genii> There's Windows equivelents of dd
<zeLMGN> Eh. I like rufus. It's quite fast and easy
<sintre> well lets see if this 1604 is stable
<genii> It used to be because the images were iso9660 only they needed special conversion magic to put on usb, but thats not the case since about 14.04
<zeLMGN> Oh like the imgs?
<zeLMGN> I'm sorry if that sounds dumb.
<sintre> no apology needd
<sintre> we want to see you up and running :)
<zeLMGN> :)
<zeLMGN> USB Stick done
<sintre> k lets try this one out
<zeLMGN> As I was taking the USB stick out I accedentally pressed the power button on my desktop
<zeLMGN> I'm at the deskto
<zeLMGN> p
<sintre> wb
<zeLMGN> No flickering!
<zeLMGN> Huzzah!
<sintre> ok good
<sintre> now lets install
<sintre> btw do you want a duel boot
<zeLMGN> Mhmm
<zeLMGN> I
<sintre> or kubuntu only
<zeLMGN> My disk has been partitioned with my 750GB Windows partition
<zeLMGN> and a 250gb blank partition
<sintre> ok then you go space cleared up
<zeLMGN> Should I click download updates while installing?
<sintre> i would decide partitoon space
<sintre> no
<sintre> just click third party extras
<sintre> we'll do update after
<zeLMGN> And it's got the blue/orange spinny thing
<sintre> hmm , been a week sinse i went thru an install
<sintre> hope that aint bad lol
<zeLMGN> Manual?
<zeLMGN> for the install type
<sintre> k hold up
<sintre> so do you want the 250 for kubuntu and leave 750 for windows?
<zeLMGN> Mhmm
<sintre> is so let it auto magic and install side by side
<sintre> or you gotta figure out what type of partion scheme you want
<zeLMGN> The 250gb parition is already formatted to ext 3 or 4 i belive
<sintre> you can change it later with some aprtioning tools but often easier up front
<sintre> ok if not sure , use kde partion magic
<sintre> i mean kdge partion program
<sintre> bla , and make sure its ext4
<sintre> instaler should do this by itself , but i had some odd snauooes with it messing up
<sintre> probally my hardware but just to be safe
<sintre> actually i would delete that partion entirely
<sintre> leaving it unallocated seems to work just as well
<zeLMGN> Gimme a moment
<zeLMGN> I got a screenshot
<zeLMGN> https://imgur.com/tEA7xOG
<sintre> guided use free space
<zeLMGN> https://imgur.com/V7gEUG2
<zeLMGN> that's my partition thingy
<sintre> pull the trigger
<sintre> plenty of space for both :)
<zeLMGN> Wait
<zeLMGN> How do I trash the Ubuntu
<zeLMGN> It want's to keep both
<zeLMGN> and the ubuntu install is kinda broken
<sintre> delete that partion it was on as well
<zeLMGN> So I have 250gb of blank unformatted space
<sintre> this might not work exactly , but best thing i can think of
<zeLMGN> Huh? I clicked trash in Manual
<zeLMGN> and it canceled it
<sintre> hmm probally because its using its swap file
<sintre> so you had ubuntu on here duel before?
<zeLMGN> Should I delete it using the partition manager?
<zeLMGN> I did.
<zeLMGN> But I installed Windows which disabled booting to ubuntu
<sintre> ok if the partion is gone we can cross are fingers that the installer will over write its mbr
<sintre> if not and you want duel boot you might need to prepare for a win instlall as well
<zeLMGN> I deleted the partition in the KDE Partition Manager
<zeLMGN> I don't care.
<zeLMGN> It's a pretty much clean Windows install
<zeLMGN> all there is on it is some apps that I installed using Ninite
<sintre> well win normally needs to come before ubunut/kubuntu for duel boot to work
<zeLMGN> Now
<sintre> as win10 take over the eufi or mbr
<zeLMGN> I can only wipe the disk.
<zeLMGN> It's Windows 8.1
<sintre> i'd just proceed with install if all that space if unallocated
<zeLMGN> I only have the option to wipe the disk and manual now
<sintre> wlel if you don't care i'd say fk it and wipe it
<sintre> but thats me
<zeLMGN> I still want to keep Windows.
<sintre> ok back out of installer for a second
<sintre> if you can throw up a screen of your partion using kde manager
<sintre> would be helpfull as it is now
<zeLMGN> https://imgur.com/qv3RnpM
<sintre> restart installer and see if it forces you to wipe or manual again
<zeLMGN> Only wipe and manual
<sintre> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<zeLMGN> Should I just create a 250gb partition from the blank space
<zeLMGN> Format it as EXT4
<zeLMGN> and mount it as /?
<sintre> see if that works
<sintre> yea turn it into ext4
<sintre> and restart installer
<zeLMGN> I did it in manual installer mode
<sintre> ok
<zeLMGN> Just click Install
<sintre> if its going to that partion
<zeLMGN> it's nagging about Swap.
<zeLMGN> i don't have 2.3mb of ram
<zeLMGN> it's gonna be fine
<zeLMGN> now it's asking if i'm sure
<zeLMGN> Now it's asking where i am
<sintre> up to you :)
<sintre> ok its running
<zeLMGN> and it's copying
<sintre> just follow steps
<sintre> thank god that worked
<zeLMGN> Uk please
<sintre> hopefully this is hardest part
<zeLMGN> UK keyboard please
<zeLMGN> thanks
<sintre> but once in installed we gotta cross our fingers it write to bootloader coreectly
<sintre> so you can duel boot
<zeLMGN> I've done the setup username/password thing
<zeLMGN> and it's almost done
<zeLMGN> this is why you use USB 3 memory sticks
<sintre> i got to i love em
<zeLMGN> oh god it's doing that language pack
<zeLMGN> I was watching an ubuntu installed
<zeLMGN> And it installed all the language packs
<zeLMGN> then uninstalled everyone exept english
<sintre> as long as you didn't decide to download updates while install you'll be fine
<zeLMGN> I didn't
<sintre> i don't think it matters with the space you have
<zeLMGN> now it's removing stuff
<sintre> when it done reboot and you should come to a grub loader
<sintre> thats normal
<sintre> test and try to boot into windows
<sintre> it will be an option you have to manuall with arrow key go down to you'll have 10 second sor so
<sintre> or it should autoboot into kubuntu
<zeLMGN> It's done
<sintre> k reboot
<sintre> and test windows first
<zeLMGN> wat
<zeLMGN> i pressed shutdown
<zeLMGN> and partition manager popped up
<zeLMGN> it's shut down now
<sintre> odd see what happens when it boots
<zeLMGN> I get a GRUB menu
<sintre> scroll to windows
<zeLMGN> With Ubuntu memory test and windows
<sintre> test windows
<zeLMGN> I accedentally booted to memtest86
<zeLMGN> woops
<sintre> lol
<zeLMGN> I keep pressing the right arrow instaid of down
<sintre> if i had a dollar for everytime i hit the wrong button lol
<zeLMGN> lmao
<zeLMGN> Windows booted
<sintre> whoot
<zeLMGN> but with no windows logo and spinny thing
<sintre> k close down again and go to kubuntu
<sintre> hopefulyl hard part is over
<zeLMGN> The windows shutdown is slow compared to Linux.
<sintre> yea it wants to save itself a session i believe
<zeLMGN> I chose Ubuntu in the grub menu
<zeLMGN> and Kubuntu is doing the glowy thing
<sintre> yep
<sintre> good  now check to make sure your online
<zeLMGN> And the logon screen
<sintre> k log on, you remember your password i hope we'll need it to update
 * genii makes more coffee and passes the mugs around
<zeLMGN> how would i have logged on?
<zeLMGN> And the desktop
<zeLMGN> And it seems to be connected to the internet
<sintre> k go to k at bottom left
<zeLMGN> 233 packages to update
<zeLMGN> lmao
<zeLMGN> it's almost as bad as Windows.
<sintre> ok go to terminal and type sudo apt update
<sintre> not as bad
<sintre> sinse you want to upgrade distro we won't bother with backports now
<zeLMGN> It's doing stuff.
<zeLMGN> 233 packages can be upgraded. RUn apt list --upgradable to see them
<sintre> once done type sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> this will take some time :)
<zeLMGN> press y
<sintre> y
<zeLMGN> It seems to be connecting to some GB cdn of Ubuntu updates
<zeLMGN> Or that's just how it is
<sintre> yea let it do its thing
<zeLMGN> and not a GB CDN
<sintre> after this is done we'll upgrade entire distro to 16.10 if you want
<sintre> if its running its working
<sintre> :)
<sintre> i'll be around gonna go start dinner
<zeLMGN> it's 10:16pm here
<zeLMGN> oh god
<sintre> florida usa here
<zeLMGN> the wifi up here is terrible
<zeLMGN> only 20mb down
<zeLMGN> i get 250 on my desktop with ethernet
<sintre> well when you go for full distro upgrade got an extra ethernet cable you can hook directly to klaptop?
<zeLMGN> No.
<zeLMGN> I'd have to try and swich over to my wifi card on my desktop
<sintre> well won't be to terrible , if you can gget your laptop close the router
<sintre> i hope  :)
<zeLMGN> Wait
<sintre> ?
<zeLMGN> it seems to have done the downloads
<zeLMGN> It's just unpacking
<sintre> ok reboot
<sintre> no
<sintre> don't till its done
<zeLMGN> yeah
<zeLMGN> that'd be a good idea
<zeLMGN> :P
<sintre> lol man your scaring me sometimes
<sintre> :)
<zeLMGN> the wierd thing is
<zeLMGN> my wifi card on my desktop
<zeLMGN> still gets a signal when the antenna is unplugged
<sintre> well once updated hopefully drivers installed might help get better wifi
<sintre> or is it like that in windows as well
<zeLMGN> Something has crashed.
<zeLMGN> ./usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd
<sintre> pay no attention if terminal still working
<sintre> this aint a good sign but i've had crashes when updating and it turned out ok
<zeLMGN> and for some reason
<zeLMGN> on the error dialog
<zeLMGN> the x is out of the window
<zeLMGN> so i had to resize it
<sintre> ok is the terminal still working?
<zeLMGN> It seems to have done
<sintre> if you have a prompt then it should be done
<zeLMGN> it's back to the lmgn@kubuntublade:~$ thing
<sintre> ok reboot
<sintre> back into kubuntu
<zeLMGN> i accedentally typed sodo reboot
<zeLMGN> :P
<zeLMGN> It's logging me in
<sintre> k to make things a bit faster to find
<zeLMGN> and theres no longer a red shield in the bottom right
<sintre> right click on the little k at bot left
<sintre> and click alternatives
<sintre> then to menu view
<zeLMGN> where
<zeLMGN> oh
<zeLMGN> i see
<sintre> so i can navigate you somewhere easier
<zeLMGN> yeah
<zeLMGN> i just wish i could press the start button
<sintre> go to settings
<zeLMGN> mhmm
<sintre> then software and updates
<sintre> should be a tab that says updates
<zeLMGN> Don't see it
<zeLMGN> Just input method OpenJDK System Settings
<sintre> forgot the command on second let me lok for it
<francish> himcesjf, IrcsomeBot1, I'm sorry I had to leave and couldn't answer your messages. Thanks for your answers !!
<sintre> basicly looking for this gui thing we have to change a setting
<sintre> so you can download newest distro
<francish> I experience as well this plasmashell CPU issue since KDE4 and still no solution. I have a laptop and it seems not be affected by this bug, even in main PS mode
<zeLMGN> I found a thing called update manager
<zeLMGN> It says it's upto date
<zeLMGN> Theres a more menu
<zeLMGN> that has a advanced tab
<zeLMGN> that has Configure software sources
<sintre> sudo software-properties-kde
<sintre> then update tab
<sintre> then at bottom
<sintre> where it says notify me of new ubuntu release from drop down menu select
<zeLMGN> go to normal releases
<sintre> for any new version
<zeLMGN> I have Kubuntu Updates
<zeLMGN> Automatic Updates
<sintre> now time to get to upgrading distro
<zeLMGN> and Release update
<sintre> normall release fine
<sintre> after thats select close out
<sintre> now distro upgrade time
<sintre> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sintre> sudo do-release-upgrade
<sintre> and wait again
<zeLMGN> It's Doing Stuff™
<sintre> yea its like to do stuff :)
<sintre> and after we get to do another upgrade lol
<sintre> then our kubuntu installation journey is over hopefully
<zeLMGN> can I resize desktop wigets?
<sintre> don't use any probally a question for somebody else
<sintre> that does
<zeLMGN> found it
<zeLMGN> click and hold
<sintre> cool
<sintre> i'll remember that
<zeLMGN> thanks ask ubuntu
<sintre> i have thrree thing sobn my desktop
<sintre> web browser email and a link to open hom folder
<sintre> i ckinda like mine plane
<sintre> :)
<zeLMGN> on my desktop which runs windows
<zeLMGN> i have an app called fences
<zeLMGN> which allows me to let things to fold up into bars
<zeLMGN> The system just reboote
<zeLMGN> d
<zeLMGN> I don't know if it finished properly
<sintre> guess we'll find out
<zeLMGN> it crashed
<zeLMGN> machine check exception
<zeLMGN> rebooting in 30 seconds
<zeLMGN> and the caps lock was blinking
<zeLMGN> that's cool if you don't have your monitor on
<sintre> no clue on this one
<sintre> lets hope it survived
<zeLMGN> the system seems to be ok
<sintre> at a desktop?
<zeLMGN> yeah
<zeLMGN> the updates may of not been installed
<zeLMGN> Oh god
<zeLMGN> there's a nother red shield
<zeLMGN> 757 updates
<sintre> i know hold up
<sintre> i need ypou to look at something for me
<sintre> system then info center
<sintre> what verion of kubuntu does it say you have now
<zeLMGN> 16.10
<zeLMGN> woot
<sintre> ok hold up we aint done
<sintre> go to konsole again
<sintre> time to add backports
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> after that type sudo apt update
<sintre> then here we go again sudo apt full-upgrade
<zeLMGN> couldn't find a distrobusion template for ubuntu/yakkity
<zeLMGN> when i did the backports command
<zeLMGN> i got a errir about distorbutuon templates
<sintre> well scratching my head there
<sintre> in the meantime just do a sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> can figure out that error later
<zeLMGN> is there anyway to enable ssh so i can do it from my deskop
<zeLMGN> wait
<zeLMGN> google
<sintre> no clue on that one , its still a bit ealry if you hang around they'll be more people around that can help
<zeLMGN> ahah
<zeLMGN> it's litterally
<zeLMGN> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<zeLMGN> Progress: [  2%] [##........................................................]
<zeLMGN> And kernel panic
<zeLMGN> again
<sintre> hey progress is progress
<sintre> ok not good again
<sintre> on alternative if this keeps happing is just to repeat steps as before but stay with 16.04
<sintre> if 16.10 keeps giving these stability issues
<zeLMGN> what i'll do
<zeLMGN> is i'll just turn the volume down
<sintre> i think gennii found a forum post about your pc model and some problems
<sintre> lol good solution in the midterm
<zeLMGN> and leave some autoplaying youtube videos on
<zeLMGN> and see how stable it is
<zeLMGN> just for browsing the web
<sintre> not a bad idea
<zeLMGN> but first download chrome
<zeLMGN> it's not that i don't like firefox
<sintre> i have a few installed
<sintre> use frefox mostly
<zeLMGN> I switch it up every few months really
<zeLMGN> i think i'll just reformat and go back to 16.04
<zeLMGN> it's just crashed again
<sintre> yea , sry man i use 16.04 for my systems work fine with back ports
<sintre> well we almost got there
<zeLMGN> It's fine.
<Roey> hello
<Roey> how do I upgrade Kubuntu?  I tried do-release-upgrade -a, but I got "Checking for a new Ubuntu release"/"No new release found".  I'm on 16.04.
<sintre> sure
<sintre> need to change a setting so it will find it
<sintre> one sec
<dax> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<sintre> sudo software-properties-kde
<sintre> then go to updates tab and follow the bot
<sintre> lol
<Roey> thank you sintre
<Roey> er
<Roey> thanks dax!
<Roey> ahhh ok
<Roey> dax:  prompt was set to lts
<dax> yep, that's default for LTS installs :)
<Roey> thanks!
<Roey> I tried with plasma-discover
<Roey> but I think it was also limited by that line
<Roey> dax:  thanks again old friend, it's upgrading now
<zeLMGN> I figured out how to make the Start button open the menu
<zeLMGN> https://blog.hanschen.org/2012/10/17/open-application-launcher-with-super-key/
<sintre> ?
<sintre> so sticking with 16.10 or gonna go back to 1604
<zeLMGN> Mhmm
<sintre> ?
<zeLMGN> I've gone back to 16.04
<sintre> nice upgrade that release yet
<zeLMGN> yeah
<zeLMGN> i've done all the package upgrades
<sintre> try back ports yet
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<zeLMGN> Nope
<sintre> then sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<Roey> dax:  context:  "Old Friend" was what Star Trek: DS9 commander Benjamin Sisko called his Trill symbiont friend Dax.
#kubuntu 2017-01-14
<rayz> hello
<rayz> who can help me?
<krytarik> rayz: Ask the real question and find out.
<rayz> I found the Korganizer is not work properly
<rayz> telling me that some "akonandi" thing doesnt work
<rayz> how can I fix it
<rayz> btw i am using kubuntu 16.10
<efloid> i have pointer set to open with single click.  so how to select without opening?
<krytarik> Right-click.
<efloid> krytarik: that works but then I have to close the menu
<Fanfare> efloid: or click and drag
<efloid> Fanfare: no because i need to click on the first item of a range
<krytarik> efloid: Doesn't it select on mouseover anyway?
<efloid> looking for an image viewer that shows exif data layover with hotkey
<efloid> usually something like "I" shows a little overlay with exif info
<efloid> or else wondering if dolphin has a way to show the exif date below the file name in icon view with preview
<lethu> efloid, gwenview has exif tab
<lethu> efloid, you just have to customize it
<efloid> lethu: yes tab only.  no overlay
<lethu> ah yeah
<efloid> lethu: but you're right it's about the best there is.  on windows i like fastone image viewer
<lethu> efloid, don't know this one
<efloid> lethu: i see that winetricks has an install option for irfanview so maybe will try it
<lethu> efloid, good luck
<efloid> i really like it for kindle and a couple other apps
<efloid> it installed but some issue with dolphin not passing the image to irfanview
<efloid> hehe, googling for "dolphin open wine" does not give me close to what I want :-/
<efloid> %f is only the filename.  is there an alias for the full path, maybe %F or something?
<viewer|99979> Hi, how long does it take kubuntu 16.04 to be as stable as 14.04 LTS? Right now I am having troubles with plasmashell memory leakage (lenovo tower pc), x not starting with kde, therefore having to move to xfce (thinkpad t530) and so on. Any hint? Thank you guys
<diogenes_> viewer|99979, the problem is not software but hardware
<viewer|99979> Hi diogenes_, is there more standardized hardware then lenovo?
<Roey> hi all
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979: Have you installed the backports ppa?
<Roey> hey I changed /etc/resolv.conf and added OpenDNS servers...but it doesn't appear to take...what gives?
<diogenes_> viewer|99979, lenovo is the worst of the worst ppl ever created
<viewer|99979> Hi DarinMiller, I should downgrade to kde 4.13?
<DarinMiller> Roey: Canonical dynamically creates resolve.conf on boot.  You need to google the files that write the resolv.conf on boot (I don't recall what they are off the top of my head).
<Roey> resolvconf
<Roey> I don't know how to use it
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979: I recommend sticking with Plasma 5 , but install backports:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<DarinMiller> Roey:  just a sec and I will see what I can find.
<viewer|99979> Hi diogenes_ why and what would you recommend to buy in future? Kubuntu 14.04 LTS did work perfectly on that hardware.
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979: I have a Lenovo laptop and it works great with kubuntu 16.10 w/ backports ppa.
<DarinMiller> Roey: Read this page and let me know if you have questions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf
<Roey> I can't
<DarinMiller> ?
<Roey> my system's name resolution is broken
<diogenes_> viewer|99979, first of all lenovo has an agreement with microsoft according to which it should pick only less linux compatible hardwsre
<Roey> this is after I upgraded from 16.04 -> 16.10
<Roey> I swear something messes up every time I upgrade
<Roey> never ever ever smooth for me.
<DarinMiller> Roey:  what is in your /etc/resolv.conf file now?
<Roey> <BytesAndCoffee> I'd think boob gloop sounds better
<Roey> ah
<Roey> wrong channel
<Roey> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Roey> search verizon.net
<Roey> ^ that
<dax> (bot got mad about too many lines in a row, i think)
<DarinMiller> Roey: Ok, that should be fine. IRC chat is able to able to connect but urls fail to resolve?
<Roey> yeah.
<Roey> I mean they timeout and then resolve
<Roey> but...for some reason in hte past half an hour they stopped resolving completely
<DarinMiller> Roey: try removing/deleting your current entires from Network Manager and setting up fresh connections.
<viewer|99979> Hi diogenes, which agreement are you referring to? Any background data on that? Does it target Thinkcentres and thinkpad 3 years of age? What would you recommend to buy in future?
<Roey> DarinMiller: ok
<viewer|99979> Hi DarinMiller, I will give backports a shot on my t530 first
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979: Ok, let me know if you need assistance.
<Roey> DarinMiller: which entries?
<DarinMiller> Roey: Are you connected via wireless or wired at the moment?
<Roey> DarinMiller: wired
<Roey> DarinMiller: I have a router
<Roey> it pushes the DNS to this box
<Roey> DarinMiller: the logical thing would be to log into the router and see what it is pushing
<Roey> it gets it automatically from Verizon
<Roey> (the DNS server)
<Roey> and it in turns pushes it to the box
<DarinMiller> Roey: Have you changed any of the DNS routing options in your nm configuration?
<Roey> DarinMiller: not to my knowledge
<DarinMiller> OK, then don't delete anything.
<diogenes_> viewer|99979, you coul read this about lenovo but this is only one issue I have always had major issues with every single lenovo http://www.zdnet.com/article/lenovo-reportedly-blocking-linux-on-windows-10-signature-edition-pcs/
<Roey> ok
<DarinMiller> Roey: lspci -k
<DarinMiller> Roey: nevermind, that does not list the ethernet controller.  type ifconfig instead and find the name of your network connection.
<Roey> ok
<DarinMiller> Roey:  it should be something that starts with "e"
<Roey> eth3.
<Roey> DarinMiller: ^
<DarinMiller> type:  ethtool eth3
<DarinMiller> and pastebinit here...
<DarinMiller> also pastebin the contents of your ifconfig output
<Roey> I can't resolve pastebin
<Roey> get it?
<Roey> it's all messed up.
<viewer|99979> Hi DarinMiller, if moving to backports helps, thank you. But do you agree, that this step should not be necessary with a LTS-version? If I look back 14.04 was a lot more stable, am I wrong?
<Roey> DarinMiller: oh
<Roey> DarinMiller: so here:
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/KjeEt0R7
<Roey> turns out I can resolv, it just has to time out first
<valorie> viewer|99979: there are bugs in every piece of software ever written
<DarinMiller> Roey: ethtool ethe | pastebinit
<valorie> backports and updates gets you those bugfixes
<Roey> DarinMiller: I don't have pastebinit
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979:  It's a long complicated story that has to do with forced schedules and Plasma 5 in a state of transition when 16.04 was released.
<DarinMiller> Roey: Your network connection looks good, no error in the ifconfig section..
<viewer|99979> Hi valorie, I agree that software always has flaws. I also agree that updates fix the. But backports should not be necessary with a LTS-Version. I am just stating that 14.04 was more stable then 16.04. I wonder what I can do, to improve that. I also wonder what the reason for regression in quality and unit tests could have been.
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979: The kubuntu dev team has shrunk dramatically and is missing people that have full package commit capability.  Also, Canonical has restriction on what can be upgraded in the repos. Thus, the backports PPA to the rescue.
<Roey> DarinMiller: ok
<DarinMiller> Roey: can you ping goole.com from the terminal?
<Roey> no
<Roey> DarinMiller: no, it just hangs there
<DarinMiller> Roey:  Everything was working fine before you upgraded to 16.10?
<Roey> correct
<Roey> there was one question it asked me during hte upgrade process
<Roey> whether or not to update some config file
<Roey> I said 'n' to keep it the way it is
<himcesjf> Killing which process would reset cursor? My cursor is stuck
<DarinMiller> Roey: What is in your /etc/network/interfaces file?  (cat /etc/network/interfaces)
<Roey> auto lo
<Roey> iface lo inet loopback
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: Try unplugging/replugging your mouse...
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: I am on a laptop
<viewer|99979> Hi DarinMiller, was there a reason for the shrinkage? I've read that Canonical removed KDE from beeing a standard desktop. Former Windows Users KDE has always seem to prefer KDE. And it was always better then Unity or GNOME, more complete then XFCE and LXE of course as well. What could be done to get KDE back up?
<DarinMiller> Roey: your /etc/network/interfaces file matches mine.
<valorie> viewer|99979: that's not quite correct -- KDE was  ever the standard desktop
<Roey> ah
<Roey> VALORIE!!!!
<valorie> and Kubuntu has the same support that we've always gotten from Ubuntu
<Roey> valorie: Amy WInehouse has this wonderful song entitled "Valorie", I love it
<valorie> hi Roey
<valorie> she spelled it Valerie
<Roey> ah
<valorie> but it is a great song anyway!
<Roey> I've been listening to it in the car over hte past few days
<Roey> it has such a motown beat to it
<valorie> amy winehouse <3
<Roey> is it a cover or an oriignal?
<Roey> ahhh taht's right we've spoken abotu this before :)
<valorie> she wrote it I believe
<Roey> seriously???
<Roey> what talent!
<valorie> she was
<Roey> sigh
<valorie> another terrible loss
<Roey> and she was only 27!!
<valorie> viewer|99979: we're doing the best we can without our former lead devels
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I'm going to bed
<Roey> good night all :)
<valorie> and new devels are learning and getting better and more connected all the time
<Roey> DarinMiller: and thanks for your help
<valorie> but that was a lot of years of experience we lost
<valorie> Roey: gn
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: Any other suggestions?
<DarinMiller> Roey: good night.  Sorry we didn't solve you nw issue.  Catch me again tomorrow.
<viewer|99979> Hi Valorie, if I remember Versions from dapper drake 6.06 LTS on, you could always choose while installing if kde or gnome, later unity should be installed
<valorie> ah, that's a difference in the installer
<valorie> once Unity hit, it's been 100% Unity
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: Which version of kubuntu?
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: 16.10
<viewer|99979> Hi Valorie, please don't think I am bashing you or any other developer. Thank you so much for your work. I am just trying to find out what could be done to help or change to get KDE as stable as Kubuntu 14.04.
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: are you able to launch a terminal via krunner? (Alt-<spacebar> , then type konsole)
<valorie> I think we are there -- I'm running 17.04, and it has been super-stable
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: yep
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: try restart plasmashell:  killall plasmashell && plasmashell &
<DarinMiller> Roey:  try sudo iptables -F
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: kquitapp5 plasmashell works for me
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: that works too :)
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: I mean, done that, no helkp
<himcesjf> er
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: are you running wayland or x?
<himcesjf> I think it's related to synaptics or such
<DarinMiller> HmpfCBR: did you install the synaptics package or any other touchpad package?
<Roey> DarinMiller: to flush the iptables?
<DarinMiller> Roey: yes
<viewer|99979> Hi Valorie, everyone is talking about backports and the newest versions. But people who would like to work with ubuntu like to use LTS-Versions. The want to have a stable system for at least two years. Users get messages that a new Version is out there and even if you wait until 16.04.01 LTS, the system is still not running smoothly on standard har
<viewer|99979> dware. Either you have a rolling distribution or you have LTS-Versions. The later ones should be very stable, right?
<valorie> they have been very stable for me
<valorie> however, I don't see updating every 6 months as "rolling"
<valorie> I used to run gentoo -- *that* is rolling
<valorie> or now there is arch
<viewer|99979> in an office where people want to get their work done and don't like IT to change, LTS is the only way. 6 month is for private use in school and university with loads of time ok, but with family, work, sports and a normal life a stable version is a conditio qua non.
<valorie> sure, that is the reason for LTS
<DarinMiller> viewer|99979: with the transition to Plasma 5, many instabilities were introduced.  By adding the backports PPA, you will gain the benefits of package updates with stability fixes that the developers are not allowed to add to the 16.04 repos.  So technically, Kubuntu 16.04 is not the most stable as one would expect for an LTS release.
<viewer|99979> So back to the question, what could be done to get Kubuntu 16.04 LTS as stable as 14.04? What was different then, who should be written to. How much money/ how many developers are needed? Which developers should be persuaded?
<valorie> we need more developers, more testers
<valorie> what was different then: we had seasoned veterans in charge, who could upload when needed, knew everyone in charge to get wheels greased, etc.
<valorie> we're learning and developing as I said before
<valorie> there is no magic wand to wave
<valorie> also: we used to have one and then two paid devels
<valorie> now we have none
<viewer|99979> Hi DarinMiller, thank you for agreeing with me. Hi valorie, thank you for reply. Could you give me numbers? Is it possible to get those seasoned veterans back? How much would these paid devels cost? Do you have anyone in mind? How could the community be approached? Is it possibly to ask for money like wikipedia does every year? Any other aproach th
<viewer|99979> inkable?
<valorie> our former core devels are now in their own new project, neon
<valorie> developers are expensive; I can't see us raising enough money to self-fund one
<viewer|99979> Loads of errors. I am sorry for my orthography
<viewer|99979>  valorie, developers differ in wages from country to country. Which salary do you have in mind? Which salary would attract the right developers to stay for quite some time. Which companies use KDE professionally? I have not been approached yet. What kind of fund raising is beeing done. What is thinkable? Is a nag screen like wikipedia thinkable?
<valorie> I think you are beating a dead horse with that line of thinking, viewer|99979
<valorie> we're doing the best we can, and those who want to help will start to help
<valorie> wikipedia has millions of page views daily
<valorie> our website has probably not gotten a million page views YET
<valorie> many companies use KDE software
<viewer|99979> Valorie, I am not a developer. Every bug I find I write about. I don't want to beat. I would like to help, so I am asking, how. Please don't be offended. On the contrary I would like to motivate people like me to pay something.
<valorie> we have a link to contribute -- both time and money
<valorie> and we appreciate both
<valorie> money is useful to send devels to meetings and so forth
<valorie> I"m not offended, just doing other stuff atm
<viewer|99979> valorie, on every open source meeting/conference, I do see KDE. Meetings and conferences are important. To spend money passively seems problematic to me. Instead I would like to know how much money is needed, who would be the right developer and perhaps install a system where bug fixing is lead by people who pay for it. And to think, that people lo
<viewer|99979> ok at the homepage is a littly far fetch since wikipedia is a website and kde is a GUI. So fund raising should be done where people use it. In the GUI, am I wrong?
<sintre> viewer> then stick around spend time and get to know people working on the different projects?
<sintre> i understand the not giving money blindly to a paypal donation button
<sintre> so if you want to use some $ to help out spend some time first , get to know some people then you;'ll have a better idea of where to put your $
<valorie> I would be lovely if groups or companies hired developers to work on kubuntu
<valorie> that has been true in the past, but we didn't make that happen
<valorie> and when those paid people left for other projects, we lost out
<viewer|99979> interesting chat, but I need to go and after that the chat content will be lost. How could we keep in touch as we seem to have a common goal. Back to a yearly salary. Is there a rough amount?
<sintre> this chat room isn't going anywhere
<sintre> so come back and chat
<valorie> viewer|99979: this channel is logged
<valorie> hmmm, link isn't in the topic
<viewer|99979> surely on the server, but not on my side
<valorie> right
<valorie> core ubuntu channels are all logged
<viewer|99979> Thank you all. It was informative, but still too vague to invest my time/money in exchange for influence. I still don't know who i should talk too, which developer should be paid what. So I leave a little frustrated and I am not sure i I'll come back to help. I might come back to get support. But this communication channel does not seem to be aimed
<viewer|99979>  to gain supporters. Anyway thank you for your help. I will try to get along with KDE even if Kubuntu 16.04 failed to meet my expectations and even though I yet didn't find a suitable way to invest myself. All the best for 2017. W/ kind regards, I need to go
<sintre> ok i will not respond to what you said the way i would normally
<sintre> so go away and have fun
<viewer|99979> sintre, again I didn't want to offend anyone. I found out two developers should be funded. I did not find out who and how much though. I guess the NEON project people need to be contacted. Please keep up the good work. I am still willing to invest, but I don't know how yet. But I'd rather have invested some money then spend too much time on bug fix
<viewer|99979> ing. My question for better hardware then lenovo was not replied to. And again Kubuntu 14.04 was perfect for me and 16.04 is not yet, but could be, hopefully in the nearer future. And perhaps a dumb paypal button in the gui would be good too. In Germany people like to spend money at the end of the year for legal persons who can stamp or sign donati
<viewer|99979> on certificates for tax reduction.
<valorie> sure, KDE got a good end of year fundraiser
<valorie> KDE has an e.V. that can do that
<viewer|99979> But is the problem Kubuntu 16.04 LTS or KDE? Who needs the funds?
<viewer|56036> DarinMiller, thank you for https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports. Now my keyboard doesn't work if I use PLASMA at start up. In Xubuntu my keyboard works fine.
<VulcanJedi> my firefox icon is missing, i added a shortcut to my panel, but if I right click and select "Icon settings" it opens a window for "Keyboard shortcuts"
<VulcanJedi> additionally, when i attempt to add an online account to instant messaging in the tray, all I get is this popup "Could not load generic-oauth plugin, please check your installation"
<sintre> are you fully updated?
<sintre> i;m about to pass out aka go to sleep almost 4:30 a here
<sintre> need version you're using as well
<sintre> of kubuntu
<VulcanJedi> 16.04, i should be updated
<sintre> using back ports ?
<sintre> or regular
<VulcanJedi> i'm assuming regular since i don't know what back ports means
<sintre> ok lets get to terminal and start
<sintre> type sudo apt update
<VulcanJedi> got one open
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> if nothing there we can use back ports
<VulcanJedi> nothing to update
<sintre> ok then
<sintre>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> after this repeat
<sintre> previous
<sintre> this is gonna take awhile
<sintre> depending on your hardware and/or connection speed
<VulcanJedi> 138meg, shouldn't be too bad
<acheronuk> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<VulcanJedi> thx, boy that bot is handy
<acheronuk> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<acheronuk> indeed :)
<VulcanJedi> nice!
<sintre> !bot seX0r
<sintre> ok my late night command didnt work again
<VulcanJedi> not that kind of bot, i'd presume
<sintre> yea she'll warm up eventually :)
<VulcanJedi> should i install -f for dependencies after? (i think that's what that does)
<sintre> let it do it thing
<acheronuk> !bothelp | sintre
<ubottu> sintre: For ubottu usage instructions see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots | For help with ubottu plugins for supybot, please ask in #ubuntu-bots
<acheronuk> lol
<VulcanJedi> lmao
<VulcanJedi> good form, sir
<sintre> lol
 * acheronuk must not tease the sleep deprived people really
<VulcanJedi> !dual-monitor
<VulcanJedi> not a thing...
<VulcanJedi> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<acheronuk> link possibly not overly helpful for newer KDE desktops ^^^
<VulcanJedi> while i'm here, do you guys know any tips/tricks/apps/plugins for using dual monitors in plasma?
<sintre> under heavy development atm
<VulcanJedi> yeah, it's a stup at best and references XFree86
<VulcanJedi> *stub
<sintre> i have issues myself with my newer laptop
<sintre> gtting clone to work is impossible atm
<acheronuk> usually use the newest plasma version you can, as multimonitor support is changing and improving fast
<sintre> but if you have hdmi sound issues easy fix for most , get into sound  settings
<sintre> then start picking the profiles one by one
<sintre> one should work
<VulcanJedi> i had fun finding a way to get my line input "listen" turned on
<VulcanJedi> ubuntu's sound settings are rather limited
<sintre> i get like 9 with my new i3 budget notebook
<sintre> drove me crazy trying to get it to work
<sintre> but can manually make it which is atleast good
<sintre> but big hdmi tv  vs notebook screen one will want to mimick the other
<sintre> in unifiy mode instead of allowing each to use native
<sintre> so make either big screen feakin ugly and blurry
<VulcanJedi> i'm still running a core2 quad desktop, and haven't bothered getting a mini hdmi hookup, just use the dvi
<sintre> or notebook trying to make a huge 3 times it ssize image
<VulcanJedi> my 2nd monitor is a 1280x1024 lcd, i ran through so much bad info trying to get the right resolution added to the settings dropdown
<VulcanJedi> i blame nvidia
<sintre> you might have better luck , than me then , have an older laptop gonna try old bga hook up to smaller tv and see what that works out to be , in  a week or so
<VulcanJedi> yeah, you might crash by the time this is done installing
<sintre> well kde duel monitor is a problem regardless
<sintre> this lappy my main is my older and a nvidia
<sintre> older gms 360
<sintre> newer one is intel 5500 integrated
<sintre> problems both ways so far
<sintre> we'll see , lots of help
<sintre> just gotta catch the time zones lol
<sintre> this is kinda  lul period here
<VulcanJedi> all i want to see is the ability to have each window show its own windows in its own panel
<sintre> probally not safe to drink and give dvice at this point lol
<sintre> but atleast you'll be updated :)
<VulcanJedi> or at the very least, option to extend panel across both desktops
<VulcanJedi> depends what you're drinking
<VulcanJedi> so. . . instant messaging isn't fully supported yet?
<VulcanJedi> at least, via tray
<sintre> thats true but i've been up sinse 7 am yesterday
<sintre> :)
<VulcanJedi> ouch
<VulcanJedi> i have fewer and fewer 24 hour all-nighters left in me, i dunno bout you
<sintre> 33 here
<sintre> i'm ewwith you but habbits die hard
<VulcanJedi> same and same
<VulcanJedi> well, a few months away from 33 yet, but i'm looking ahead
<VulcanJedi> i'm going back to doctor who and finishing up with kubuntu later
<sintre> alright man , good to meet you
<sintre> gonna hit the sack
<VulcanJedi> catch you on the flipside
<sintre> c ya :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<VulcanJedi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<VulcanJedi> !empathy
<ubottu> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<VulcanJedi> !telepathy
<VulcanJedi> on the off chance anyone's in here right now... when i click to add my facebook to Online Accounts, an error pops up. "Could not load generic-oauth plugin, please check your installation" I've done a few searches and can't figure how to check my installation (other than adding backports, and doing the whole upgrade and update process via apt) and haven't found anything helpful regarding the plugin...
<KurousagiMK2> apt search libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth
<VulcanJedi> i long for the day i would think of that. i used apt search earlier.
<VulcanJedi> it is installed
<VulcanJedi> would i use checkinstall on it?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TBotNik> All: Having MySQL issue. Write up at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5654815#post5654815 . Need to fix, so can continue my development.  All help appreciated!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, don'think this the place for your question
<BluesKaj> don't think this is the place , rather
<IrcsomeBot1> Johannes P. was added by: Johannes P.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Johannes P.> Hi, my laptops keyboard doesn't work with kubuntu 16.04.01. It does though in bios, grub and other GUIs. Any idea? Thank you for reading this and your input. wkr JP
<francish> Hi IrcsomeBot1, do you get a console with  Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Johannes P.> If you were addressing me. No Ctrl Alt F1 doesn't get me anywhere since in KDE keyboard seems to be dead
<krytarik> So it does work in other desktop environments on the same install?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Johannes P.> Yes,  exactly
<krytarik> Is this a fresh install?  Did it ever work there?  Tried if it's the same in the Guest session?
<Guest52906> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Johannes P.> It's an upgrade from 14.04
<krytarik> Might be related to this: "Warning: 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS upgrade is currently problematic and should not be attempted by the average user. Please install a fresh copy of 16.04.1 instead." - http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement/   How about the Guest session though?
<krytarik> @Johannes P.: Does this notify you, btw?  (Due to the space.)
<zxcvbnm> hey dont know if this is the right place, but i had a doubt about integrating my nextcloud account in kubuntu, because the online accounts app in the system settings states it supports owncloud, but it dosent even shows the owncloud option
<alphazulu> when i do a search in Application Launcher I see a ton of http links that look like my web history or something.  how to disable it?
<alphazulu> i already turned off everything in Plasma search options
<alphazulu> only item I have selected is Applications
<alphazulu> also clicked Clear History multiple times
<various_accounts> The application launcher on the start button?
<various_accounts> or the application launcher that appears at the top of the screen?
<alphazulu> start button
<greyteam> Hello
<alphazulu> various_accounts: oh i just saw!  Application Launcher settings has toggle for "expand search to bookmarks, files..."
<alphazulu> ahh relief!
<greyteam> Hello?
<various_accounts> alphazulu: :)
<various_accounts> hello greyteam
<alphazulu> various_accounts: so what is the Plasma search then?  The one that is at the top of screen?
<greyteam> Do you know how to search channels by keyword on IRC?
<alphazulu> greyteam: channel names or channel contents?
<greyteam> Names
<greyteam> and contents
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<alphazulu> greyteam: well for names, if you use HexChat there's a search under menu -> Server -> List of Channels
<valorie> you can do names and/or contents
<valorie> doing /list on freenode is discouraged
<valorie> that's why they created alis
<various_accounts> alphazulu: I can't remember the name anymore, sorry. I'm not on kubuntu16. downgraded to kubuntu14
<greyteam> you people can see it too?
<valorie> what people can see what?
<greyteam> the list using alis command
<valorie> no
<greyteam> ok..
<valorie> you can always do it in your server tab
<valorie> often a good idea for direct IRC commands anyway
<greyteam> thank you..
<valorie> yw
<various_accounts> ah alphazulu it's `krunner`
<various_accounts> once it pops up you can configure it too
<various_accounts> also possible to do so in the system settings
<various_accounts> (I mean configure the keyboard short in the system settings)
<alphazulu> various_accounts: i don't even think it's running on my system
<alphazulu> just use the Application Launcher
<various_accounts> afaik they didn't remove it in kubuntu16
<various_accounts> *from
<alphazulu> i probably disabled it or something.
<alphazulu> don't really use any desktop widgets
<various_accounts> it's in the `kde-workspace-bin` package
<various_accounts> anyway, you solved your problem, so it's not important :)
<alphazulu> i like pressing the win key and then just typing.  very convenient.
<alphazulu> with newer kubuntu win key activates Application Launcher by default.  on your version you could install ksuperkey.  there's a PPA for it.
<alphazulu> then you just configure it to autostart
<various_accounts> atm, I hit win+space for the application launcher
<various_accounts> and have a bunch of other shortcuts with win+...
<various_accounts> in ubuntu mapping the win key alone toe something messed everything up, hence the switch
<various_accounts> it's all good, cheers
<alphazulu> smart idea.  i should do that also for some routine activities
<alphazulu> if i type win + f + i + enter i get firefox.  i guess win + f would be better
#kubuntu 2017-01-15
<need_help> anyone solve the wifi issue for kubuntu 16.10?
<user|37096> Hello!
<lordievader> Good morning
<frischluft> Hello, where an I find solutions concerning audio and webcam driver problems?
<frischluft> Hello, sorry, had to be offline. Where can I find solutions for driver problems i audio and webcam?
<frischluft> System info: kernel 4.8.0-34, kubuntu 16.10. Laptop: HP x2 Pavillion detachable. B&O inegrated sound system.
<frischluft> integrated webcam.
<frischluft> hello again, repeat my question: ello, sorry, had to be offline. Where can I find solutions for driver problems i audio and webcam?
<frischluft> frischluft
<frischluft> System info: kernel 4.8.0-34, kubuntu 16.10. Laptop: HP x2 Pavillion detachable. B&O inegrated sound system.
<frischluft> integrated webcam.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all\
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> How can I paste a program's shortcut to the desktop?
<BluesKaj> MOUD, in the kmenu right click on the app and choose add to dektop
<BluesKaj> desktop even
<arsam> hello i have problem with set path
<arsam> how i can set path in user profile
<BluesKaj> arsam, path to ?
<arsam> path to install golang
<BluesKaj> it's not a path arsam, it's a command in the terminal, sudo apt install golang
<IrcsomeBot1> Johannes P. was removed by: Johannes P.
<BluesKaj> or open the kmenu>applications>system>software center , arsam
<MOUD> BluesKaj, sorry, I was away. There's no option to add to desktop
<BluesKaj> MOUD, can you find said app in the kmenu?
<MOUD> BluesKaj, no. It's a windows exe file
<BluesKaj> windows.exe files will only work in wibne on linux
<BluesKaj> wine rather
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MOUD> I have wine installed and the the program works fine. I just want to paste a shortcut to that program on the desktop
<BluesKaj> MOUD, ask in #winehq
<MOUD> BluesKaj, ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> !info join
<ubottu> Package join does not exist in yakkety
<flickserve> Hi all
<BluesKaj> hi flickserve
<BluesKaj> flickserve, ask your question here, if you have one.
<Bos3Mq> anyone here ever custom build a kde iso using live-build?
<Bos3Mq> anyone here ever custom built an iso using live-build before?...
<valorie> !live-build
<valorie> !custom-iso
<valorie> well, we do have a factoid, but I can't recall what it is
<sintre> bot must be on a smoke break :)
<valorie> she's on duty, but I can't remember the right trigger
<valorie> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Unit193> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<valorie> and that ain't it
<valorie> huh
<valorie> those are the links I was thinking of, but I never would have come up with "remaster"
<sintre> says that last link that the project has discontinued
<valorie> thanks Unit193
<sintre> the https://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<valorie> Unit193: there is a replacement it seems: https://github.com/clearkimura/Customizer
<valorie> oh, up until 14.04
<valorie> fork slightly more up-to-date: https://github.com/kamilion/customizer
<poco_> hey, any of you all have any issues with icons not appearing in your task bar and/or application launcher? I also notice that the tiny icon at /usr/applications is missing for a lot of apps too
<valorie> poco_: chrome sometimes disappears for me
<valorie> and then comes back later
<valorie> no idea why
#kubuntu 2018-01-08
<[Relic]> in 17.10 what are my options for try to block a program from accessing the internet completely?
<valorie> [Relic]: which application?
<[Relic]> valorie, wasn't thinking too specifically, was looking at gufw but couldn't figure out how to block anything but what was on the list itself
<valorie> I think you'd do it for certain apps
<valorie> I mean, most don't go online
<valorie> browsers do
<valorie> amarok does
<valorie> ktorrent, konversation do
<valorie> amarok still works if there is no connection
<[Relic]> amarok was replaced, I was just trying to see if there was a way to do it, I never know how out dated some of the documentation is, and I don't like screwing things up too badly
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <ajyotirmay> @BluesKaj, hi
<BluesKaj> hi ajyotirmay
<qwip> I have recently installed kubuntu but the fonts don't look good. fonts are looking really thin
<BluesKaj> qwip dpi settingsin system settings> fonts or choose a bolder font style
<qwip> BluesKaj, "Force fonts DPI"?
<qwip> and what is "Fixed width"?
<BluesKaj> qwip, try a different font style first
<qwip> tried that. BluesKaj. no good
<BluesKaj> fixed width is mainly for graphical fonts in guis and browsers that aren't as configurable
<BluesKaj> increase the dpi then
<qwip> to how much?
<qwip> also, the fonts look almost good in system apps but looks really thin in other apps like spotify, firefox
<BluesKaj> dunno, depends on your taste and what you think , looks good to you ..experiment with different fonts, fontstyles, and sizes
<BluesKaj> qwip FF requires the font setting in Application Style>gnome\>app style ,since it bases it's fonts on gnome
<qwip> BluesKaj, ok
<qwip> BluesKaj, in Application Style>gnome\>app style  font is set to Noto Sans but in firefox it shows DejaVu Serif
<qwip> as the default font
<BluesKaj> qwip, which do you prefer ..personally i don't use FF anymore
<qwip> I just use FF!
<BluesKaj> you can change it in FF if you want
<qwip> hmm
<BluesKaj> if you have complaints don't do it here, complain in kubuntu-devel or kde chats
<qwip> ohh, okay. didn't knew about that chans
<BluesKaj> we're just support volunteers, we're not responsible for settings and bugs
<qwip> ahh, okay. I got it
<qwip> Thanks for your help :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> time to push some snow ...BBL
<TBotNik> All: 2 quick Qs! Q#1: I use Gedit, with plugins for dev with the "Cobalt" color scheme. In an HTML file "&nbsp;" and "&amp: are in dark blue and not really viewable. How do I change that color, say to yellow, so I can see all my code?  Q#2: Samba is not letting me login to my own local shares nor on remote machine.  What do I change in the smb.cnf config file to get logins to work?
<TBotNik> All: For Q#1 I found and have the /usr/share/gtksourceview-3.0/styles/cobalt.xml file open in NANO, but do not know which Item defines these items. Have defired a new color of: "<color name="bright_yellow"               value="#9d9d50"/>" that I want to apply, but again don't know which element!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, this is Kubuintu support, not Ubuntu, your GTK questions will receive answers there , more likely than here
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: So far ##linux and #ubuntu no response on the GTK! Is there a better source?
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, what's you desktop?
<BluesKaj> your
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: On Kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<TBotNik> Plasma
<BluesKaj> so why the gtk questions?
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: I do all my dev in Gedit with the plugins, but cannot see the "&nbsp;" or "&amp;" tags, since they are the  same color as the  background, in the Cobalt theme.  Want to see them in yellow!
<BluesKaj> why gedit , why not kate?
<BluesKaj> or kwrite
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Been on Gedit for 15 years now, and don't like the others! Sorry!
 * BluesKaj shrugs , maybe it's time for a change :-)
<BluesKaj> you got an answer in ubuntu
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: The GTK cobalt theme give me most of the contrast I need for editing where the others do not.  I occasionally use NetBeans, but Gedit is my default, as I know all the functions, etc. so nothing new to learn!
<BluesKaj> oops linux
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Yeah, he's saying copy to $HOME and edit there, but still do not know what I'm lookiing for!
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: OK found this site: github.com/mig/gedit-themes and downloading the .zip. Will see if they have a theme I like or the style element defined that I'm looking for so I can add to my current theme and customize!
<BluesKaj> TBotNik, hope it works for you.
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: There are enough themes there I should be able to find what element I'm looking for!
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: I'll run a content find, once installed on "html" in that dir, and should find it!
<BluesKaj> ok
<TBotNik> BluesKaj: Thnx!
<Guest44112> I just installed kubuntu and it seems to have set the date/time and calendar language to my local language (arabic) but I chose English (US) during install. Other's seem to also have this problem and I found no solution searching online.
<kaddi> hi, i'm using kubuntu 17.10 are there any integration packages for firefox I need to manually install to make FF read kde settings correctly? FF seems to think my default texteditor is okular (when it's really kate) and I can't seem to make it understand that's wrong
<BoronBiggs> I just installed kubuntu and it seems to have set the date/time and calendar language to my local language (arabic) but I chose English (US) during install. Other's seem to also have this problem and I found no solution searching online.
<valorie> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<valorie> BoronBiggs: ^^^
<BoronBiggs> valorie: It does work to change the language in the calendar, but doesn't change the language of the clock on the login screen
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I suggest asking in #kde, since nobody has spoken up here
<valorie> mention that you adjusted or at least checked your locale
<BoronBiggs> Ok, nvm, I managed to fix it by editing all locales in /etc/default/locale to en_US
<BoronBiggs> but to be noted, localepurge didn't work to change these and left these locales intact
<valorie> glad you found the fix
<valorie> dunno what localepurge is
#kubuntu 2018-01-09
<Lownotes> ***Okay
<Lownotes> bye
<danfox> Hello. You probably already ehard this umpteen times, but I'd like to ask when is Kubuntu due to support Linux Kernel 4.14 for its official updates?
<danfox> *heard
<danfox> (in 17.10)
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Hi! Does anybody know an alternative to POMODORO TIMER but for KDE? Thanks!
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> victorsnk: what is the pomodoro timer?
<IrcsomeBot> <victorsnk> Is for to do task with time thechniques
<hateball> Does it need to be for Plasma itself? Otherwise there are eg Chromium addons like https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/marinara-pomodoro%C2%AE-assist/lojgmehidjdhhbmpjfamhpkpodfcodef that are open source
<pracownia_> xd
<pracownia> ssa
<pracownia> mikołaj gej
<pracownia> hahahha
<pracownia> pszenica
<pracownia_> jeg jałokim
<pracownia> szhidt
<pracownia_> diwad ładep
<pracownia> bartek gdzie masz pszenice
<pracownia> hahaha
<pracownia_> anhahahahahahahah
<pracownia_> FIND MÓZG MAZURKA*
<pracownia> kurde
<pracownia> wie gdzie jestesmy
<pracownia__> s
<pracownia_> nic nie wie
<pracownia_> O NIE
<pracownia__> mazur
<pracownia_> jesteśmy zgobieni
<pracownia_> mazur chuj
<debiel> Hi pracownia
<pracownia__> :D
<pracownia_> Hi pracownia
<lordievader> !english
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pracownia_> !POLISZ
<pracownia_> mjmjmjmmjmj
<pracownia_> spoko spoko
<lordievader> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Kubabuba> siema
<pracownia> elo
<pracownia> kubu
<Kubabuba> kto tam?
<pracownia_> tu mazurek
<pracownia> miki zacheta
<pracownia_> jestem mazurek lubie w dupe
<Kubabuba> hahahah
<Kubabuba> xD
<pracownia> spierdalaj
<debiel> Que lingua é essa ?
<pracownia> cieniasie
<pracownia> hej
<pracownia> dawd
<pracownia> fjsahdf
<pracownia_> dejm
<pracownia_> B D J Q P
<dawid> das
<pracownia__> geeeeeeeeng
<dawid> jestem
<dawid> to ja
<dawid> dm
<pracownia__> nie most tylko bridge
<acheronuk> stop now
<miki> XD
<debiel> you dumb
<Maakuth> reminds me of the old saying
<Maakuth> "poland is the america of irc"
<hateball> :D
<Guest47620> hi...after I upgraded yesterday, sddm is not working anymore
<Guest47620> tried to purge/install sddm, also the same with lightdm....all I get is a black screen
<Guest47620> what else can I do?
<hateball> Guest47620: black screen soon as the machine starts?
<Guest47620> hateball: I get the kubuntu image on shutdown...bios stuff....kubuntu image on startup...then black screen
<Guest47620> all this after I sudo reboot
<hateball> Guest47620: what GPU/driver are you using? I am thinking if you had a kernel upgrade and nvidia modules did not get built by dkms
<Guest47620> hateball: it's amd
<hateball> Guest47620: just using mesa?
<hateball> or something like amdgpu-pro?
<hateball> Guest47620: do you get any errors in dmesg or Xorg.log ?
<Guest47620> can't remember, actually...how can I check it?
<Guest47620> not on Xorg.log...but on sddm...let me see if I can get it
<hateball> !paste | Guest47620
<ubottu> Guest47620: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<salseroo> hallo ich habe mit postgres probleme, kann mir jemand helfen?
<hateball> !de | salseroo
<ubottu> salseroo: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest47620> hateball: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26352663/
<salseroo> ok. i get this error report
<salseroo> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN9qJG49QcZ
<salseroo> can someone help me
<hateball> Guest47620: can you run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure everything got installed proper?
<salseroo> everything is installed
<Guest47620> hateball: it is
<salseroo> but same error report
<hateball> Guest47620: is this 17.10? using backports? you can check /var/log/apt/history for what got updated and might have broke
<salseroo> i am using 16.04
<Guest47620> hateball: 16.04 with backports
<salseroo> i am installing kivitendo. i have edit some *.conf files
<salseroo> https://steigmann.kivitendo-premium.de/doc/html/ch02s06.html
<hateball> Guest47620: guess you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall qt5-default"
<salseroo> this is the httpd.conf file
<Guest47620> hateball: some history....https://paste.ubuntu.com/26352704/
<Guest47620> hateball: no luck
<salseroo> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN9q7YpK1CZ
<hateball> Guest47620: can only ask you to be patient and wait for someone more in the know to come along then
<hateball> salseroo: that's going to be hard for you to get help with here, just saying. it's some third party thing not in the official supported repos you're trying to install
<hateball> and the link you gave has a broken SSL certificate
<Guest47620> hateball: ok thanks for your pacience
<hateball> Guest47620: I am running the same setup myself, and nothing is broken here
<hateball> then again, segfaults in qt could well be due to driver upgrades and there were some of those in your apt history
<Guest47620> how do I rollback those updates?
<Guest47620> hateball: ^^^
<hateball> Guest47620: there's no real simple way
<hateball> Guest47620: this should give you some idea how you could achieve it tho https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/79050/can-i-rollback-an-apt-get-upgrade-if-something-goes-wrong
<hateball> Guest47620: just for kicks you could try rebooting and picking an older kernel in grub menu
<hateball> Guest47620: to see if the error lies with kernel/drivers
<Guest47620> hateball: news...if I boot on recovery mode, then resume I get the mouse cursor on the black screen
<hateball> Guest47620: can you get into a recovery console and run an fsck ?
<Guest47620> I guess...yes
<Guest47620> hateball: all seems ok
<hateball> Guest47620: dont think I have more straws to grasp for :<
<Guest47620> when I sele the repair broken packages I get this message
<Guest47620> can not upgrade....yout python install is corrupted. please fix the /usr/bin/python symlink
<Guest47620> it's linking to python2.7
<Guest47620> hateball: ^
<hateball> yea, so does mine
<Guest47620> hateball: now I get errors in Xorg.log...(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<hateball> Guest47620: did you try an older kernel?
<Guest47620> this is with the latest on recovery mode...then resume
<Guest47620> I'll try with an older one
<Guest47620> hateball: nop...same errors
<hateball> Guest47620: what kernel are you on?
<hateball> the latest one, that is
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<qwip> Hi! I am using firefox on ubuntu (kde plasma). I am not able to change fonts through about:preferences
<qwip> Whenever I change them there, they get reverted back to default
<qwip> It is showing Default(DejaVu Serif) but I have not set that font anywhere in KDE
<qwip> How can I check if my grahic card is working or not?
<DennisBagley> hello - have xserver failing to load glamour ( eglGetDisplay() failed; glamor detected, failed to inilialize EGL ) after waking a desktop up from suspend - any suggestions ? its like its lost an x module / package ? what would support replying to eglGetDisplay ? ( radeon driver - Radeon 3000 chip )
<BluesKaj> qwip, which gpu?
<qwip> BluesKaj, my laptops
<BluesKaj> qwip, which make and model gpu?
<BluesKaj> run sudo lshw -C video
<qwip> thanks. BluesKaj
<qwip> Can you help me fixing these bad looking fonts in kubuntu? I have been trying to fix them from 5-6 hours but didn't went too far
<qwip> BluesKaj, ^
<BluesKaj> what was the out put of the above command
<BluesKaj> use pastebin
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> qwip, didn't i tell you how to fix those fonts yersterday ?
<qwip> BluesKaj, that didn't worked
<qwip> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26353729/
<BluesKaj> after making changes in systems settings make sure you click the apply button in bottom left hand corner
<qwip> Yeah. did all that
<qwip> the fonts are still really thin and look odd
<BluesKaj> or right hand corner ..sorry :-)
<qwip> yeah
<BluesKaj> which font style did you choose
<qwip> Noto Sans
<BluesKaj> which font name and style
<qwip> Noto Sans 10
<qwip> mainly, the fonts in firefox are looking weird
<qwip> and really bad
<BluesKaj> did you enable antialiasing
<qwip> yeah
<BluesKaj> in system settings>fonts
<BluesKaj> what's the dpi
<qwip> 96
<qwip> my screens dpi
<qwip> this is my modified .fonts.conf file https://pastebin.com/2xxm2pvX
<BluesKaj> and your resolution in system settings>display and monitor ?
<qwip> https://imgur.com/a/6MeSI
<qwip> Resolution: 1366*768
<qwip> What does Scale Method do?
<BluesKaj> change the hack 9 fixed width to noto sans 10 as well
<qwip> It is not giving an option for Noto Sans for that
<qwip> But there is noto mono
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> move the scale slider and you'll see what it does
<qwip> changed it. nothing seems to become better from beforre
<qwip> before*
<BluesKaj> did you set the gtk font settings in system settings>application style>gnome application style>GTK Themes font ? That should set your Firefox fonts settings, but you have to close fo=irefox and open it to take effect
<qwip> yeah, tried that
<qwip> already
<BluesKaj> then that's as much as I can help you with...if you want to muck about with config files that's your choice, but I don't since i'm happy with the settings I have.
<BluesKaj> perhaps someone else has some better advice and can help you with it
<qwip> can you share a screenshot of any app? BluesKaj
<qwip> so, i can see how does your fonts looks like as compared to mine
<BluesKaj> https://ibin.co/3ncZonQIgndc.png
<BluesKaj> this screenshot is displayed on a TV/monitor using 1920x1080 resolution
<qwip> ok, thanks. BluesKaj
<jmacc> help
<Arthur_D> hi, I have a somewhat unusual audio setup where I use JACK as main sound server, with ALSA and PulseAudio bridged to it. This suits me well, but one issue I have is that the volume control in KDE only controls the PulseAudio JACK sink, while ALSA volume does not follow. So then I need to manually change it with alsamixer whenever I have a program not using PulseAudio
<Arthur_D> any ideas for how to work around this? I were thinking of using 'amixer -c2 set Master 1%+' mapped to the volume up and similar for volume down, but KDE does not let me do that since that conflicts with the existing shortcuts
<_Wens_> ‎<‎BluesKaj‎> what  theme do you use?
<BluesKaj> _Wens_, desktop theme is oxygen, window decorations is breeze
<BluesKaj> colours is marble
<_Wens_> ‎<‎BluesKaj‎> Oxygen Original Plasma theme?
<BluesKaj> oxygen workspace theme
<BluesKaj> workspace theme>desktop theme>oxygen
<_Wens_> ‎<‎BluesKaj‎> thank you
<BluesKaj> np
<TheNH813> Akonadi Server Self Test fails. Control process and server process not registered at D-Bus, no resource agents found, no server log found. Using Kubuntu 14.04.
<TheNH813> Any suggestions where to start troubleshooting? It's been years since I sued KDE.
<TheNH813> *used nto sued
<TheNH813> The akonadi configuration settings states it won't work if akonadi isn't started.
#kubuntu 2018-01-10
<lordievader> Good morning
<batteronizer> Hi, I'm running kdevelop 4.7.3 on Kubuntu 16.04 and I get the following error
<batteronizer> https://pastebin.com/3drBGRjE
<batteronizer> How can I fix it?
<valorie> did you Make sure that Kate is installed, KDEDIRS is set properly and that you ran kbuildsycoca4?
<valorie> `apt-cache police kate
<valorie> `
<valorie> https://apaku.wordpress.com/2009/06/24/setting-up-environment-for-running-kdevelop4/
<valorie> hard to remember how to do this old stuff
<lordievader> `apt-cache policy kate`*
<batteronizer> Kate is installed
<batteronizer> I'll check the blog
<lordievader> There is no 4.9 available for 16.04? Thought 4.9 was Plasma 5 based.
<batteronizer> 4.7.3 seems to be the lates
<batteronizer> *latest
<valorie> lordievader: I'm just going by the pastebin
<acheronuk> sadly kdevelop lagged behind on stable releases then
<valorie> if it's giving bad error messages, then we're sunk
<daggs-work> Greetings, I have an ubuntu 16.04 lts installation with the kernel hwe install (4.10), how can I verify if it is patched against the new meltdown bug?
<valorie> daggs-work: did you update and upgrade today?
<daggs-work> yes, no kernel upgrade found
<acheronuk> daggs-work: there will be a HWE update to 4.13 to provide meltdown fix
<valorie> I got one security update in the background today
<valorie> but they do roll those out a bit at a time
<daggs-work> acheronuk: so I need to upgrade to 4.13 and it will come later on?
<lordievader> batteronizer: [1] shows how you can install the lastest kdevelop via an 'AppImage'. [1] https://www.kdevelop.org/download
<acheronuk> daggs-work: the update is currently in -proposed. not finished testing yet I assume
<valorie> lordievader: batteronizer is running 16.04
<daggs-work> still it will be merged only to 4.13?
<acheronuk> probably as an early HWE version upgrade needs a bit more testing
<acheronuk> daggs-work: that is the info so far
<daggs-work> ok
<daggs-work> thanks
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<acheronuk> "The Rolling HWE kernel for Ubuntu 16.04 will go to 4.13 early, instead of also fixing 4.10 HWE kernel."
<lordievader> valorie: I know, the 5.0 release page said "We also provide an experimental pre-built binary package which should run on any moderately recent linux distribution"
<lordievader> Hence the appimage might work on 16.04
<daggs-work> understood, thanks
<valorie> lordievader: cool
<acheronuk> kdevelop 5 is laso in backports ppa. version 5.1.x I think
<acheronuk> *also
<batteronizer> The backports ppa was causing problems for me so I removed it
<batteronizer> The problem with Kdevelop seems that I changed KDEDIRS for building something else
<batteronizer> Switching it wold probably fix it
<dawid> hej
<pracownia_> hhh
<pracownia_> mazurek to daun
<dawid> ostry cienias
<ostry> chyba ty kurwa
<ostry> zwodnik
<ostry> wzwodnik
<pracownia> siema
<pracownia> xD
<user|30885> Hi
<hateball> hello
<user|30885> I just updated my Kubuntu 16.04 with the newest kernel, which leads to a crash on the next boot. Exists there some kind of ticket system to tell the develops this?
<user|30885> developers
<hateball> !bug | user|30885
<ubottu> user|30885: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<user|30885> thanks! bye
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<[Relic]> !blackscreen
<[Relic]> Upgraded linux image and headers, now I get a black screen on boot.  If I purge nvidia files it boots and the screen comes up normally but at a low resolution.  If I install the nvidia drivers, the logout screen crashes so I need to power button shut down the computer and I get back to black screen on boot.
<[Relic]> What am I missing?
<[Relic]> finally works with 384, not sure if I should update the driver again to the higher version though
<EvilRoey> hi guys
<EvilRoey> how do I set it again so that the virtual terminals are not blanked out and unavailable?
<Masha> Who wants to see my naked photos in the link download  http://bit.ly/2CYpsCy
<janar> hey, please build the next kubuntu version pulseaudio equalizer :)
<janar> this install is sometimes impossible
<janar> i hope next version of kubuntu is pulseaudioequalizer default built in :)
<sononuovo> hello
<sononuovo> know channel italian kubuntu?
<someone_> Hi
<someone_>  I want customize KDE 5 to load only basic services such as network manager , I don't want any thing extra , I don't want taskbar because after login the specific program will run and I don't want user be able to use anything.
#kubuntu 2018-01-11
<someone_> Hi , I put a command to run a program at login in the .profile file but the problem is the program run before kde be loaded this led to stop kde session load
<valorie> someone_: the proper way to run programs is to put them in the startup script via systemsettings
<valorie> I just use krunner (alt+space) and type startup
<valorie> that will take you to the correct place in systemsettings
<someone_> sorry place of what ?
<someone_> I think this is a problem in kde , that any program run at login will stop kde session loading
<valorie> you don't use .profile to do this
<valorie> do it through the startup menu in systemsettings
<valorie> it works just fine
<valorie> that's how I make dropbox work, for instance
<someone_> Ok, Thanks.
<someone_> valorie through systemsettings causes the same problem if I put any program such a dolphin run it a login it will run but kde session will not load thus I can't access to desktop. I'm using KUbuntu 16.04
<Hg203> so like i'm trying to install kubuntu with fresh hardware, and using GPT. got the partition table working ok it seems (after earlier issues, but that was with other hardware involved) and now it seems to have issues accessing the cdrom installer files at some point? it didn't say what files
<Hg203> and i found a forum post but it's from 2010 and it's about an error that does say what files messed up
<Hg203> oh it's actually a usb stick btw, not a real cdrom
<Hg203> so yeah like i'm not sure what's up with this. the old solution was apparently to rename some files (to .udeb apparently) and that seems like it may not be the same problem
<Hg203> where would i even get a log? it didn't produce one somehow
<Hg203> i'm trying it again and maybe it'll produce an error code or a log of some sort if it does that again
<Hg203> so strange. the installer just hung this time at 'setting up installed files' or something like that
<Hg203> why are all the help files for older versions relative to 17.10? it seems like no one's used it yet almost
<valorie> Hg203: did you ensure that your ISO is good?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> most everyone uses a usb stick now, yes
<Hg203> valorie: yeah i did when i downloaded it, and i think the liveusb creator did a check after it was made
<Hg203> i torrented the installer anyway so i mean it's sort of hard for it to not pass a checksum
<valorie> true, that's what I do as well
<Hg203> like, the liveusb is fine i'm talkign to y'all through it now
<valorie> so are you using the NEW iso ?
<valorie> or the original, which you shouldn't use
<Hg203> i just found that dpkg stuff was running in bg while the installer had crashed out .. and now it won't run anyway lol
<Hg203> i should maybe reboot
<Hg203> what do you mean new?
<Hg203> how new is new
<valorie> actually I'm not sure that it has been released again yet
<valorie> Thursday was the day
<Hg202> ok well i'm here again on the netbook so i can try a reboot
<Hg202> was this due to the intel/FUCKWIT issue?
<valorie> you aren't using lenovo, correct?
<valorie> this was about the lenovo bug
<Hg202> nope
<Hg202> desktop hardware
<valorie> the new kernel is in there too for meltdown
<valorie> ok
<ylco> can I connect to mIRC with this Quassel ?
<dax> mIRC is an IRC client, it's not an IRC network
<dax> if you're asking about some sort of client/server bouncer setup, then no
<ylco> and this is a network?
<dax> you're currently on the channel #kubuntu on the IRC network freenode
<Hg203> ylco: quassel and mirc are different clients
<Hg203> also, is it normal for the "saving installed packages" step to take a while? i can't remember this being the case last time
<ylco> I understand and agree to this, but there is no other connection that I see
<Hg203> ylco: are you on windows or linux?
<ylco> Linux
<Hg203> ok so you can't really use mirc then unless you want to emulate it; there are other clients besides quassel though
<Hg203> lots of them
<Hg203> i like xchat
<ylco> OK I will install it
<ylco> thx!
<Hg203> *shrug* hopefully they'll figure it out :)
<Hg203> ok this installer has been at the same stage far too long
<Hg203> https://pastebin.com/UcDDqYh0
<Hg203> i get this out of ps
<Hg203> it seems that even if i close the installer dpkg is still trying to do this shit, and it also seems like first it's using python to start shit in perl and then only running dpkg in a way that i understand, and that too isn't working
<Hg203> ok. so, am i correct in assuming that i can set up a new install in the cli at all? or is that no longer supported?
<Hg203> i can't find stuff other than the obvious "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" command which i don't know what that'd do in terms of also installing say, a user, or whatever else i need
<Hg203> like grub things for starters
<Hg203> also anyone know how accurate this still is: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/64088-Quick-how-to-Perform-a-text-mode-or-command-line-install
<valorie> Hg203: the installer seems to take far longer than it should
<valorie> you can do a mini iso and go from there
<valorie> but if you are using 17.10 please wait until tomorrow
<valorie> to be safe
<Hg203> why tomorrow?
<Hg203> no one answered me about what's up with new versions
<valorie> there were a very few people who had their boxes bricked, so ubuntu pulled all the 17.04 ISOs until the bug was verified fixed
<valorie> it's a very weird bug and hard to test, but we're confident that it is fixed
<Hg203> ..but it's 17.10 not 17.04
<valorie> 17.04 is almost out of support
<Hg203> sure
<Hg203> but i'm not using 17.04
<valorie> do 16.04 if you want LTS
<valorie> that was not affected
<valorie> well, 16.04.3 to be precise
<Hg203> oh i see, it says on the d/l page that it's because of lenovo stuff
<Hg203> which someone said maybe you
<Hg203> i don't have that hardware so i'd guess it's no big deal
<Hg203> which still makes me wonder wtf is happening with this installer
<Hg203> also i can totally update the kernel in July or whenever, even sooner, if needed
<Hg203> i'd just like a working box at all right now
<valorie> ok
<valorie> the new kernel is out now, but I was misinformed -- it is not on the new ISO because that was spun last week
<Hg203> ah
<valorie> we've been testing it all this week
<Hg203> cool
<Hg203> i hope it fixes the lenovo users' issues :)
<valorie> but the first update will get it for you
<valorie> I believe it does, yes
<valorie> I mean, it wasn't an Ubuntu bug, but somewhere between lenovo and the kernel, but the kernel is now successfully fixed
<valorie> kernel devels have been working at white-hot for weeks now
<valorie> between that and meltdown/spectre
<Hg203> yeah
<Hg203> i was hearing stuff last week especially
<Hg203> ok so, i guess i can try this but i'm curious why the installer would break this way
<Hg203> also is there a place on the usb drive i can add files for later?
<valorie> !persistance
<valorie> hmm, maybe I spelled it wrong
<valorie> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<valorie> there ya go
<Hg203> wait i can do this to the liveusb i'm using right now? in this session?
<Hg203> and then just reboot?
<Hg203> oh right no i just saw that i can't.. which makes more sense lol
<valorie> oh, I think you have to write it a different way
<Hg203> i'll unplug it and use my netbook to do it
<Hg203> hmm
<valorie> it's been awhile since I did it
<Hg203> yeah sure
<Hg203> k, i'm still here on the other box
<valorie> some people use it for banking while they are traveling, for instance
<valorie> on public machines
<Hg202> yeah i know
<Hg202> there's a lot of applications. i used to have one like that but when i made this one i guess i was in a hurry and didn't do that
<Hg202> i may have gotten an error. can't remember, but i was in windows then
<valorie> dd works the best
<Hg202> easier in linux
<valorie> but it doesn't allow persistence
<Hg202> ah
<Hg202> i don't remember what i did now
<Hg202> but first i want to try one thing
<valorie> I usually just use the kubuntu application
<Hg202> i just remembered that i saw some old forum post say not to boot on usb3 but i was
<valorie> but it doesn't do persistence either as I recall
<Hg202> hm
<Hg202> i can use cli commands it's cool
<valorie> !dd
<valorie> oh pff
<valorie> well, it's built in
<valorie> just man dd for specs
<[Relic]> has anyone gotten anything past nvidia 384 to work with the new kernels?
<valorie> [Relic]: I had to roll back to a previous kernel
<[Relic]> got a black screen when I did it finally tried 384 and that works
<valorie> I now have 384 but haven't rebooted yet
<valorie> good news that it's working for you
<valorie> it's my recommended driver according to driver-manager
<[Relic]> tried using the lastest (and recommended) and get black screen
<valorie> [Relic]: please file a bug
<Hg202> so yeah i tried booting up using a usb2 port and it seems to stupidly still sit there on 'saving installed packages 0%'
<Hg202> anyone ever see that?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I never notice which port I'm using
<Hg202> like the physical port where you plug in the stick
<[Relic]> where?
<Hg202> i just assembled this box so like, i know which ones are usb2 or 3 lol
<Hg202> anyway that did nothing to change things so it wasn't the problem
<freetown> Hg202: nice that you have usb3 ports...I don't on my box...boohoo...
 * freetown is bored
<Hg202> aw
<Hg202> well the mobo is new. though it's LGA1150 so not the newest socket
<freetown> you can't boot on that usb port?
<Hg202> it's got all the basics covered just about. pretty nice for $70
<Hg202> no i can
<freetown> ok...but...it's slow?
<Hg202> i just read on a forum post that kubuntu installer can fuck up on usb3 ports, but it was posted like a couple years ago so i ignored it. just wanted to try a usb2 port just in case
<Hg202> no difference
<freetown> usb3...well...if it was the first generation chipsets...they were buggy...
<valorie> language please
<Hg202> no idea, but it was some software issue they were talking about with regards to accessing files on /cdrom
 * freetown cringes at remembering the 2012 Asus AIO USB3 ports...
<Hg202> but it doesn't seem to apply to my case
<Hg202> lol
<freetown> ah, just realized that I am way over due for a hardware upgrade...geez Linux sure makes you make good use of your stuff...
<Hg202> i'm taking a break to watch an ep of Vikings. but i'll be back on after to try to make my usb stick persistent at least
<Hg202> then i can not have to redo everything every time i reboot onto it
<Hg202> like settings or whatever
<Hg202> ..i still am unclear why i can't install this shit though but i might take y'all's advice and redo it to the LTS version
<Hg202> i'm going to download it now
<freetown> anybody running an AMD Ryzen/Threadripper box?
<Hg202> ok so i guess vikings didn't record right. not watching it lol
<Hg202> ok so i'm checking out the persistence file and it's sort of strange. it says to format with anything (i'm using ext4) and label the part as casper-rw
<Hg202> it then is like 'ok do that' and then stops short of any steps talking about like, how to actually put the liveusb image on there properly
<Hg202> anyway i'm wiping my usb stick and writing the part table the way they want. i guess i'll take another look at the normal liveusb instructions for the rest
<Se7enLC> I'm on kubuntu 17.10 - any idea why alt-shift-tab doesn't walk windows in reverse anymore?
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: alt-shift-tab works in reverse here.  Might check your shortcuts in Sys. Settings to ensure everything is correct.
<Hg202> ok well, i'm using the gui tool to create the persistent liveusb, but just not sure it'll actually be persistent even though the tool does let me specify to save settings and files with 4gb of the stick
<Hg202> ..makes me wonder what the hell the rest of the stick will be used for lol
<Se7enLC> I am able to set the shortcut to alt-shift-tab, and when I press it, it opens up the switcher, but it only moves to the first window
<Se7enLC> as in, I have to let go of alt to get to the next one
<Se7enLC> (hold alt and shift, press tab tab tab doesn't keep switching, but holding just alt and pressing tab tab tab does)
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: very strange, I have never seen that issue and I am baffled as to the cause.  By chance can you log in as different (new) user to see if problem persists?
<DarinMiller> This would determine if a kde/plasma desktop file is corrupted vs a bizarre hw issue.
<Se7enLC> good call. made a new user, switched to it. alt-shift-tab seems to work fine there.
<Se7enLC> any idea what settings I should look for?
<DarinMiller> OK, now to figure out which file to rename....
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: have you tried resetting your KWin shortcuts to Default (under Global Shortcuts in Sys Settings -> Shortcuts?)
<DarinMiller> Obviously, this will reset any Kwin shortcuts you have customized, but they are easy enough to set up.
<Se7enLC> Just did it. Apparently the default for kwin doesn't have anything defined for walk or walk-reverse
<Se7enLC> not sure how that's possible. the brand new user had alt-tab and alt-shift-tab defined, so they must have been the default
<DarinMiller> OK, what happens if you manually set?  (use the "walk" for a filter the list).
<Se7enLC> manually setting alt-tab for walk works fine
<DarinMiller> Walk through windows should be set to alt-tab, Walk through windows  (reverse) shoulld be set to Alt-shift-tab.
<DarinMiller> Stange that a new user and default do not have the same settings.... (sounds like a bug...)
<Se7enLC> manually setting alt-shift-tab for reverse walk is the same as before when I set it. Pressing it opens up the switcher, but you can't switch more than one
<Se7enLC> Yeah, I wish I remember when this bug started
<freetown> anyone here using AMD's SLS with multiple projectors?
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: I suspect a file in your ~/.config directory is corrupt.  I recommend renaming the kwin* files one at a time and restarting kwin after each rename.
<DarinMiller> i.e.  mv ~/.config/kwinrc ~/.config/kwinrcbu
<DarinMiller> killall kwin_x11 && kwin_x11 &
<DarinMiller> then test....
<Se7enLC> sounds good. I did find something online that explains some of it. Apparently the defaults get stored in your .config dir, not somewhere else on the fs
<DarinMiller> If no luck, next try kwinrulesrc
<Se7enLC> so the defaults in this user account are themselves corrupted, too
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: yes, sounds like the defaults are messed up... making a new user now to test the Default rest on my machine...
<Se7enLC> ok, moved kwinrc and restarted kwin.
<Se7enLC> the switcher changed to a different one
<Se7enLC> alt-tab works
<Se7enLC> alt-shift tab....same behavior
<Se7enLC> maddening
<DarinMiller> kwap!
<DarinMiller> try kwinrulesrc
<Se7enLC> file was pretty much empty, but removing it and restarting the wm didn't fix it
<Se7enLC> be right back, trying to log out/back in
<DarinMiller> btw, resetting kwin shortcuts here also clears the walk thru options, so its definitley a bug.  (will need to file).
<Se7enLC> no dice.
<DarinMiller> btw, resetting kwin shortcuts here also clears the walk thru options, so its definitley a bug.  (will need to file).
<Se7enLC> once you've cleared it, does it not work again?
<DarinMiller> I had to re-assign at-tab and shift-alt-tab to re-enable....
<Se7enLC> but when you reassigned it, it worked again?
<Hg202> ooh 99%
<Se7enLC> seems like I have something else...
<DarinMiller> Sledgehammer option: logout, hit ctrl-alt-f1, login the terminal and mv .config to .configbu
<DarinMiller> then log back in..
<Se7enLC> at this point, why not. It's a good a day as any to reconfigure things :-)
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: yes, they worked fine when I re-assigned.
<Se7enLC> well, that certainly reset a lot of things.
<DarinMiller> lol
<Se7enLC> but alt-shift-tab is somehow still broken!
<DarinMiller> noooooooo......
<Se7enLC> right?
<Se7enLC> The fact that it worked with a new user account is baffling
<Se7enLC> it's got to be in a dotfile somewhere
<Se7enLC> only other thing is that the normal account has an encrypted home dir, the test user did not
<DarinMiller> Not sure what stays running after logout.. maybe try a restart "just to be sure"....
<DarinMiller> and if everything is still weird, you can rename your .configbu back to .config. '
<Se7enLC> may as well. I'll try removing a few other directories on my way
<Hg202> huh.
<DarinMiller> ?
<Hg202> when installing (16.04, LTS that i just got) off of liveusb, in the gui tool where it wants me to select device for boot loader part (in manual partition), i use the /boot part right?
<Hg202> it defaults to using the drive itself without a part number.. like it was set to /dev/sda not /deb/sda7 where i have /boot
<Se7enLC> holy fsck, it's working.
<Hg202> yay
<Se7enLC> I also moved my .kde directory out of the way, and rebooted
<DarinMiller> Awesome!!!
<Se7enLC> Not particularly helpful for finding the bug, but I suppose I could move my configs back in and binary search
<Se7enLC> orrrr I could just use this as an excuse for a clean sweep
<Se7enLC> thanks for the help
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC:  np.  Glad to help a little... :)
<Se7enLC> any of you happen to know if the order of plugins in krunner can be modified?
<DarinMiller> Hg202: you need to select the device like /sda or /sdb  etc.
<DarinMiller> Se7enLC: maybe search for krunner plugin file and compare your list with the order in the file.
<DarinMiller> OK, time for bed.  GN all.
<valorie> niters DarinMiller
<Hg200> oh, right! i forgot to see if anyone said stuff about the boot loader part
<Hg200> but i'm guessing it's supposed to be /boot
<valorie> yes
<Hg200> oh
<Hg200> i thought it meant pick out the /EFI part for a bit there
<Hg200> hm
<Hg200> well, it's stalled at 'saving packages' again though
<Hg200> let me try again
<Hg200> shit. the installer messed up and it's still running dpkg processes in the background. how do you ensure you kill them all?
<Hg200> i tried to kill the ones i saw but new ones pop up
<hateball> What installer? The regular Kubuntu installer?
<valorie> how are you sure that it messed up, Hg200
<valorie> it doesn't take as long as upgrading, but longer than you think
<Hg200> valorie: it messed up because it hung on the same step in the process as before, and then after i closed the installer (it asked me to confirm then seemed to do so) it still runs random processes, just not the gui
<Hg200> i used ps to check and it was for a while.. but they're all done/gone now
<Hg200> and now the installer won't start lol
<valorie> I wouldn't stop it
<valorie> just let it go
<valorie> it won't go forever
<Hg200> yeah but it wasn't going that i could notice
<Hg200> it stayed at 0% for like, 15 minutes during an earlier attempt
<Hg200> but, i was selecting the /boot part as where the boot loader goes.
<Hg200> except the boot loader is grub right?
<Hg200> i'll ask again in #grub
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> the latter will help the most
<Hg200> yeah this isn't that useful since i'm not actually messing with grub manually, i'm just using the installer
<Hg200> i asked before if there was a cli way to install the o/s but no one replied
<valorie> I said you can use the mini-iso
<valorie> and build what you want on top
<valorie> there is also net-install
<valorie> a few of the flavors still have an entirely cli install
<valorie> lubuntu I think
<valorie> or xubuntu
<Unit193> (Xubuntu doesn't have the alternate installer, just mini.iso like Kubuntu.)
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<valorie> net-install is just for server, I think
<Hg200> oh i see
<Hg200> but aren't there instructions on how to just go through the process to install the o/s manually?
<Hg200> i mean it's a few apt-get commands and some sort of make world style thing, and a user config
<Hg200> other than having the part table set up, which i can do in the partition manager programs
<Hg200> i know y'all do a lot of work making nice gui scripts for us but i'm thinking of like, how to strip it down so i can go through it in a console to see where the problem really is
<Hg200> there aren't any errors being displayed
<valorie> Hg200: keeping that sort of thing current is harder than you think
<valorie> I dunno how the lubuntu team has time to do it, but we Kubuntu do not
<valorie> if it was as easy as you say, we'd have it
<Unit193> I've not been following, does he want to check the logs in /var/log/installer/?
<valorie> Hg200: ^^^
<Hg200> valorie: ah ok
<Hg200> Unit193: does the liveusb create those logs when using the gui install kubuntu program?
<Unit193> Ubiquity?  Yep.  Also logged to syslog.
<Hg200> no i looked.. while interesting, /var/log/installer doesn't contain what i was trying to figure out
<Hg200> unless that was about someone else
<Hg200> hm
<Hg200> well, i do have a persistent liveusb for now
<Hg200> so i can at least use a stable desktop environment for doing other things
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> glad one part of all your work was successful
<Hg200> ok what the hell is /usr/lib/python3 /usr/lib/ubiquity/bin/ubiquity kde_ui
<Hg200> because that shit is taking up an entire core of my CPU
<lordievader> Good moring
<valorie> ubiquity is the installer
<valorie> please watch your language
<Hg200> oh sorry
<Hg200> ok so, i'm guessing then that that's why it won't start again. because it *was* still running
<Hg200> somehow i thought it was a different component and ignored it
<Hg200> is this part of the installer as well? root         1  0.0  0.0 185232  5944 ?        Ss   00:34   0:04 /sbin/init maybe-ubiquity splash ---
<Hg200> i thought it was the initial liveusb splash screen.. somehow still there in the background
<valorie> I suppose so
<valorie> getting off irc now and going to bed!
<valorie> best of luck, Hg200
<Hg200> ok, thanks for the help :)
<Hg200> so if anyone else is around, i realized one error was that yeah the device it wanted for boot loader was just /dev/sda .. according to a ubuntu handbook page i didn't find before, but it seemed like it was for the wrong version i guess if i did see it
<Hg200> it *is* for the wrong version, but still it seems to work the same with that gui installer
<Hg200> right now it's still at 'saving installed packages' but the CPUs are doing things and it's using RAM so i suspect it's actually doing stuff this time
<Hg200> whoo! i got it to get past that
<Hg200> it's like each problem i've fixed leads me to be able to figure out what the next is. but hopefully there won't be more problems now
<Hg202> so yeah it said it was installing ok, seemed to and stuff, and then rebooted.. and then right after booting up froze on me, forcing me to reboot again
<Hg202> now i'm trying to see if i can get it to boot up or what
<Hg202> ..i tried with the usb stick out just in case but that made it not boot right. it's at least displaying some stuff with it in there.. but it's very slow boot time. not sure if it's doing things and not telling me or what
<Hg202> ironically turning fast boot on in the uefi settings seems to have made it mess up, since i was like 'oh let me do that now that i remember' but, disabled it goes to the grub menu and enabled it doesn't seem top
<Hg202> -p
<Hg202> wellp, it booted ok and seems to be working
<Hg202> i'm not sure why it wanted the usb stick in there for the bootup but *shrug*
<Hg202> it was being super slow due to updating pim apparently
<hateball> maybe you installed grub to your usb stick
<markus_d> I installed kubuntu on my machine at work and it works like charm
<markus_d> My colleages did not even notice yet that this is not windows 10 anymore :D
<markus_d> Installed 17.04
<bjoern_> Hey, I have a problem with my lenovo thinkpad l570 mouse (touchpad works, external mouse works, mousebuttons and "mousepin" [red bubble specific to lenovo] integrated not work) after todays security-updates and several newstarts... could you help?
<bjoern_> ...thats on ubuntu 4.13.0-26-generic and kde x64_64
<hateball> markus_d: 17.04 is EOL, you should upgrade
<hateball> well, EOL soon enough
<markus_d> Will upgrade to 18.04 as soon as it is available
<bjoern_> ...and with Ubuntu 16.04LTS, hope not forgot another detail...
<hateball> markus_d: well you cant upgrade directly from 17.04 to 18.04, so you'd need to move to 17.10 first
<hateball> markus_d: only LTS -> LTS are supported upgrade paths, otherwise you need to upgrade every 6-9 months
<markus_d> Damn. Okay. Will do that then
<Hg200> yay my box seems to be working ok now. i think the first bootup it just had some issues
<Hg200> i broke the screen resolution and had to go into another shell login and kill kde, and it restarted automatically to log me back in
<Hg200> and remembered my settings thus far
<markus_d> update is running... :)
<Hg200> cool
<Hg200> woo. things appear to be working fine so far
<Hg200> however, i can't seem to get steam to run properly
<Hg200> which is not a big deal really in many ways. i'll have to mess with it
<bjoern_> how does it work here? how to get suitable answers?
<bjoern_> and how long normally to wait/reask?
<Hg200> bjoern_: entirely depends on how many people are around
<Hg200> but just ask stuff if you have questions
<Hg200> ooh i think i got steam working
<bjoern_> yeah... I have a problem with my lenovo thinkpad l570 mouse (touchpad works, external mouse works, mousebuttons and "mousepin" [red bubble specific to lenovo] integrated not work) after todays security-updates and several newstarts... could you help?, thats on ubuntu16.04.3LTS and kernel 4.13.0-26-generic...
<markus_d> okay. I am on 17.10 now. Updated works smooth
<markus_d> Only php7.0 got disabled. So I enabled 7.1
<markus_d> I can can have different pictures on my two screens now ;)
<hateball> Hg200: what problems do you have with steam?
<hateball> oh nm see you got it working
<hateball> Hg200: use repo packages if you can, those set up udev rules properly, unlike the package from valve
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<floogy>  gedit does not show recent opened files on ubuntu 16.04.3 I had formerly no zeitgeist installed, but installed it now. The issue didnt go away. I got such messages on zeitgeist restart:
<floogy>   ** (zeitgeist-datahub:25610): WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:229: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
<floogy>  I also tried zeitgeist-daemon --quit && rm -rvf ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/fts.index/ && zeitgeist-daemon --replace
<floogy>  I'm currently running kde plasma, maybe that is the culprit?
<floogy> How does System Settings > Workspace > Desktop Behaviour > Activities work? Is that based on zeitgeist or nepomuk?
<BluesKaj> niether
<BluesKaj> activities is similar to virtual desktops , but has more options, one can run virtual desktops inside activities for example
<BluesKaj> !activities | floogy
<BluesKaj> !info activities
<ubottu> Package activities does not exist in artful
<BluesKaj> untrue, i'm using actitvities
<floogy> kactivitymanagerd and zeitgeist-datahub are processes up and running in ps list.
<floogy> I think, maybe KDE logs activities different to zeitgeist https://superuser.com/questions/208088/is-there-a-kde-equivalent-to-zeitgeists-activity-logging
<BluesKaj> floogy, https://askubuntu.com/questions/253990/what-is-a-activity-in-kde-and-what-can-i-do-with-it
<floogy> I'll try to search rather infos for Activities/kactivitymanager instead of zeitgeist. Thank you for the linkk, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> floogy, np
<hateball> Question is why one would use gedit over Kate when running Plasma
<hateball> or any other DE :p
<floogy> Hm, it looks like, activities may have nothing to do with recent documents of applications, does it?
<floogy> Well, in kate recent documents are showing up ... but that doesn't answer my questions.
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> recent documents works without activities , one can assign apps to different activities
<BluesKaj> I have 6 activities with an app or 2 assigned to each one, since I'm using 2 virtual desktops per activity
<TheFocus> Evening.  Any ideas why server may not be available in kmail???
<BluesKaj> TheFocus, think you need to start akonadiserver
<TheFocus> Thanks for the feedback.  Its bee na while since playing around with linux...  What is start command again???
<hateball> TheFocus: akonadictl start
<BluesKaj> TheFocus, or in krunner (alt+F2) akonadiserver
<TheFocus> Thanks...  Is this a normal output???  https://pastebin.com/0NNJjDz9
<TheFocus> I'm using protocal 993 for imap
<BluesKaj> hateball, does that look normal, i don't use PIM/akonadi
<floogy> BluesKaj, I didn't recognized the different concept of gedit > file > open recent documents > reopen closed tabs over Open > recent documents. So I assumed a different intention of the usage of gedit regarding recent documents. Everything was fine, except I was confused over the programs function.
<floogy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1570227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570227 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Open Recent Items show as always empty in Gedit" [Low,Confirmed]
<floogy> So, I'm sorry for the noise.
<hateball> BluesKaj: I dont think it does, but I dont use PIM/akonadi either
<hateball> TheFocus:  ^
<BluesKaj> floogy, dunno, I've only used gedit a few times when i tried ubuntu, been on kde for almost 15yrs so i use kate
<floogy> John Pye (jdpipe) wrote on 2016-07-31:  "Looks to me that the 'Recent files' menu item needs to be removed, unless a way can be found to re-port the old behaviour into the Unity menus again. No point having that entry with just 'Reopen closed tabs' in it; it's misleading." Comment 9 for bug 1570227
<ubottu> bug 1570227 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Open Recent Items show as always empty in Gedit" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570227
<BluesKaj> floogy, we assume when someone switches to  kde/plasma  that they'll use the default apps provided ...we're not real familiar with ins and outs of ubuntu default apps
<BluesKaj> at least I'm not
<hateball> TheFocus: oh I see now, you ran it with sudo
<hateball> TheFocus: that's not at all what I typed
<floogy> Ok, I was just wondering, why gedit didn't show recent closed tabs (as recent open documents) while restarting the application. I didn't noticed the different purpose to Open > (drop down) recent documents, which I unfortunately didn't recognize.
<floogy> I think of it as a flaw in ui design, due to expections of users, who are used by other systems or apps.
<TheFocus> shit.  thats right...
<TheFocus> Akonadi is already running.  POP3 seems to be OK...
<TheFocus> IMAP connects to server when encryption is none i.e. 143
<TheFocus> cheers for your help...
<anudey> hello
<anudey> I had tried to upgrade my Kubuntu 11.x to 16.04 few days back and it failed severely. Now when I try to login, I see a blank screen and nothing happens.
<hateball> anudey: but you get to SDDM ?
<anudey> what is SDDM? I am little new to Kubuntu....pardon me
<hateball> anudey: The login manager. I mean you get so far that you can pick your user and then enter password?
<BluesKaj> anudey kubuntu 11.x ?
<anudey> yes, I am able to enter my UID and password and then....after  sometime it returns with a blank screen
<anudey> 11.x - I am not very much sure about the .release number after 11
<hateball> anudey: can you change to a tty and login? then make sure you are the owner of the file ~/.Xauthority
<hateball> anudey: but the upgrade went through to 16.04? or are you stuck on 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I got the 3/4 white and 1/4 gray screen again.  I can go into tty but what can I do to not make this happen ever again?
<anudey> the upgrade failed  miserably with many packages not installed...finally the system said that it was not able to upgrade and is going to abort....the system would try to go back to old version
<anudey> I waited for 40 mins and nothing happened....the screen just froze
<anudey> I finally had to hard reboot
<hateball> I am not sure how you tried to update, but there's no supported upgrade path to 16.04 from that far back
<hateball> It's possible, sure... but
<BluesKaj> anudey, you can't "upgrade" from 11.x, it's too old, need a clean install of 16.04
<anudey> the system was prompting for upgrade for many months
<hateball> anudey: If I were you I would just backup data and reinstall 16.04
<BluesKaj> !eol | anudey
<ubottu> anudey: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<anudey> yeah so, this is where I need help.....what is the safest way to upgrade to latest version?
<anudey> Is 17.10 safe? I have a Sony VAIO laptop
<anudey> I see that it has BIOS issues with Lenovo
<BluesKaj> my lenovo is fine, no bios issues
<hateball> if you download images *now* it should be OK
<BluesKaj> the patch is already in
<anudey> I still the message in the site...
<anudey> The download of Kubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to an issue on certain Lenovo laptops. Once fixed this download will be enabled again.
<anudey> this is what I was talking about
<BluesKaj> the patch came doen yesterday ...that message should have been edited, it's old
<hateball> anudey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<anudey> ok cool...so if patch is released then the link should be enabled
<anudey> I can try using the torrent
<anudey> so my question is...what is the safest way to upgrade my system to 17.10? Now that my system is corrupted and I have tons of files in there
<anudey> can I use a USB drive to boot?
<hateball> anudey: Do you have another computer to create installation media?
<hateball> and yes, you can use usb
<hateball> if you dont have another computer and X wont load, you can still login to a tty and wget or torrent the iso, then put on USB using DD
<R13ose> Any ideas on my problem?
<anudey> I have a macbook
<hateball> anudey: I dont think the Kubuntu images have been rebuilt by the looks of things
<hateball> anudey: that is, they do not contain the fix, if you use 17.10. 16.04 should be OK tho
<hateball> anudey: and you can upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04 in a few months time when it is out
<hateball> anyway... I must be off irl
<anudey> ok I can live with 16.04 for now
<anudey> can I simply use the USB  drive to boot and then install?
<hanns134r7> ciao
<hanns134r7> !list
<ubottu> hanns134r7: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<qwip> Help! By mistake while being in su (root) mode in /root/etc/ I issued the command rmdir *. and some folders got deleted. what to do?
<qwip> ^ ignore that. problem solved
<BluesKaj> qwip, you probly needed your pw to remove that dir it's in / (rrot0
<BluesKaj> don't do that again :-)
<qwip> yeah.
<qwip> thank god. i am safe
<qwip> BluesKaj: I had also reinstalled ubuntu and kubuntu and still fonts looks same (bad)
<BluesKaj> qwip, normally just oprn dolphin clicking on root in the left pamnel finding the required dir and after making changes you'll be asked for your pw
<BluesKaj> why did you install ubuntu as well?
<qwip> nope. I installed ubuntu and then installed kde plasma through apt
<BluesKaj> why?
<kubuntu> lol
#kubuntu 2018-01-12
<markus_d> How would I start kate in root modus?
<hateball> markus_d: kdesudo kate
<hateball> markus_d: do not ever run GUI using only sudo, that has the potential to break things
<markus_d> Executing Kate as root is not possible. To edit files as root use:
<markus_d> SUDO_EDITOR=kate sudoedit <file>
<markus_d> weird
<hateball> might be to prevent breaking
<hateball> markus_d: just learn to use nano or some other cli editor :p
<markus_d> I use nano on the command line while connected via ssh
<markus_d> But on my desktop machine I want a graphical editor
<markus_d> I have no clue what the response above want to tell me
<markus_d> SUDO_EDITOR is a constant?
<hateball> it sets the variable SUDO_EDITOR as kate
<hateball> and then runs the command sudoedit against whatever file you want to edit
<hateball> ugh, meeting time
<lordievader> Good morning
<markus_d> Its just not possible to run kate in root mode. Great changes :(
<hateball> markus_d: sure it is
<hateball> just has certain requirements
<hateball> cant be a world writable/readable location etc
<hateball> markus_d: SUDO_EDITOR=kate sudoedit /etc/hello.txt
<hateball> that should work just fine
<markus_d> sudoedit gives me the error that I cannot do that in a writable directory
<markus_d> wtf?!?!?
<markus_d> Can I turn that behavior off? I mean its my machine isn't it?
<markus_d> I also want to browse my system files with kate. Like this that would be impossible, right?
<oerheks> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=376624
<ubottu> KDE bug 376624 in general "[request] Integrate polkit actions to kio" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<acheronuk> yes, kate has kauth integration for saving to protected files since ktexteditor in frameworks 5.34. you just get a dialogue asking for auth
<markus_d> Stupid me. Thanks. This works
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<markus_d> When I try to setup Instant messaging (Google Account) it just crashes
<markus_d> userActionFinished error: 2
<gianni> Hi, since update-apt-xapi is draining all my resources on every start-up, is there a way to disable it?
<qwip> BluesKaj: what font do you use in kde?
<BluesKaj> qwip, dejavu sans
<qwip> BluesKaj: for gnome? or kde?
<BluesKaj> both
<qwip> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi Sick_Rimmit
<Proletario> Does the actual 17.10 distro include the fix so as not to affect the bios of Lenovo and Acer computers?
<krytarik> !intel-spi
<ubottu> The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and a new set of ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
<Proletario> ok, thanks
<acheronuk> Proletario: download links have been updated on https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ to point to the respun ISOs as well
<dax> some of the flavors have, some haven't. main ubuntu site hasn't. kubuntu shines, as usual ;)
<lluix> hello all. Is there a channel where I can get help for VLC video convertion?
<krytarik> !alis | lluix
<ubottu> lluix: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<dax> there is #videolan, i have no idea whether it's a support channel
<lluix> Hello Krytarik
<lluix> Hey Dax , Ive tried in there but everyone was dead there, no response
<lluix> Iḿ going nutts hier
<lluix> Good night guys ;)
#kubuntu 2018-01-13
<claycorn> hello
<valorie> hey claycorn, it's been awhile
<valorie> how are ya
<claycorn> finally back on linux
<claycorn> im doing well thank you
<claycorn> :)
<claycorn> installed kubuntu on a netbook again
<claycorn> its working better than xp
<valorie> naturally!
<valorie> welcome back to the community
<claycorn> thank you valorie :)
<valorie> any problems so far?
<claycorn> hmm mune is not dowloading
<valorie> !info mune
<ubottu> Package mune does not exist in artful
<valorie> not sure what that is?
<claycorn> i have 14.04
<valorie> is that vivid?
<claycorn> muon
<valorie> oh, muon
<claycorn> discovery
<claycorn> i got freedoom but thats it
<valorie> muon is better than discover IMO
<valorie> !info muon vivid
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.2.2-1-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 274 kB, installed size 1882 kB
<valorie> so, that's a package manager *not* a software store
<valorie> I can't recall if discover was started that long ago or not
<valorie> claycorn: any reason you aren't using 16.04 at least?
<valorie> I think you are still back in KDE4, right?
<claycorn> im 14.4
<valorie> yes, so you said
<claycorn> should i upgrade
<claycorn> ?
<valorie> 16.04 is mighty good
<valorie> dunno if I would upgrade though
<valorie> rather than a fresh install
<claycorn> oh ok
<valorie> you can always download 16.04.3 and try it out
<claycorn> its running on 2 gigs of memory
<valorie> imo Plasma has gotten easier on memory, quicker to start, etc.
<claycorn> an older netbook
<valorie> over time
<valorie> the newer the better IMO
<claycorn> but its running much faster now than xp
<valorie> well, xp is a dinosaur
 * DarinMiller agrees with valorie
<claycorn> if it was a transformer it would be a dinobot
<claycorn> :P
<claycorn> ok bad joke sorry
<valorie> no it's fine, but that last transformers movie didn't look that good
<valorie> lol
<claycorn> got any sites for tips for me
<claycorn> been a while since i used kubuntu
<valorie> what sort of tips?
<valorie> seems like the biggies are kubuntuforums.net and askubuntu
<claycorn> ok
<claycorn> want to add more screensavers and i forgot this one cool screensaver
<claycorn> has bricks like tetris
<valorie> my favorite was asquiaquarium or so
<claycorn> not that one
<valorie> !info asciiquarium vivid
<ubottu> Package asciiquarium does not exist in vivid
<claycorn> i know of it
<valorie> huh
<valorie> doesn't run recently
<claycorn> i remember it used blocks and made neat designs
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> never used anything but built-in or the aquarium
<valorie> and don't use them at all now
<claycorn> ok no worries
<valorie> kubuntu forum might know however
<claycorn> asquiarium will work for me
<claycorn> asquiarium will work for me /
<claycorn> where are you from valorie?
<valorie> I'm a life-long Washingtonian
<valorie> living south of Seattle
<valorie> and you?
<claycorn> south carolina
<valorie> you've had quite the weather this winter
<claycorn> yes we did
<claycorn> xscreensaver is the one i want
<valorie> !info xscreensaver vivid
<ubottu> xscreensaver (source: xscreensaver): Screensaver daemon and frontend for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.30-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 532 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<valorie> so apt-get install xscreensaver will do it
<valorie> or use muon
<claycorn> ok
<zergut> Hello when trying to load Linux image via uefi it says no default or UI configuration directive found
<valorie> zergut: did you verify the ISO?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> kubuntu has been good with uefi for years
<zergut> valorie: no, but I've downloaded it from official torrent link
<valorie> good
<valorie> that's auto-verified
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> some of the link might help, zergut
<zergut> valorie: yeah I see, but a man used same ISO on another pc
<zergut> Another man
<zergut> Another pc and everything looks okay
<zergut> valorie: aight in case hashes is okay what can be next?
<valorie> so there might be something peculiar about your computer
<zergut> Like what?
<valorie> it was a bit unclear above -- can you boot into your computer now?
<zergut> Yes it has windows installed, booting is okay
<valorie> can you boot into kubuntu
<zergut> When I try to boot from USB stick it show this message and I think asking about another boot decide
<zergut> Boot:
<zergut> No I can't
<zergut> Device instead of decide
<zergut> I have 2 options uefi: USB stick and just USB stick
<zergut> When I choose USB stick it shows this message, when I choose uefi USB it just load windows somehow
<valorie> huh
<valorie> sounds like grub is messed up maybe
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zergut> But other pc everything okay
<valorie> just running the fix grub command might help
<zergut> Run where?
<zergut> From working Linux station on USB stick?
<valorie> please read that link above to get more help
<valorie> sorry, I'm heading to bed
<valorie> nearly midnight here
<zergut> Okay thank you
<zergut> Good night
<valorie> best of luck
<valorie> seems like this channel is asleep too
<zergut>  Yeah
<zergut> Looks like
<valorie> you might find more help in #ubuntu which is a bigger channel
<zergut> Thanks
<trevize> hello, did nyone else have nvidia driver issues after last update?
<acheronuk> trevize: valorie did, but updating the driver as well sorted it
<acheronuk> on artful
<trevize> do u know how he  updated it?
<trevize> each time a driver update is released I cross my fingers
<trevize> This one also messed my driver
<acheronuk> trevize: she update as per https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3521-1/
<acheronuk> i.e. to the 384.111 driver
<acheronuk> don't know if that is an option for your card
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jimtendo_> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jimtendo_
<miglo> Hi! Is this the right place to ask questions about libappindicator?
<BluesKaj> miglo, you could ask, but that's a somewhat obscure app, dunno if an answer would be forthcoming in a reasonable amount of time
<miglo> I'm looking for a solution to show up again in the system tray the indicator for an application. I've tried some simple example GTK applications that are using libappindicator, but unfortunately an app indicator never appears in the system tray. (I'm using Kubuntu)
<miglo> For my understanding libappindicator should be an option for none KDE applications to show their own indicator in the system tray under KDE, but I'm not 100% sure, since none of the examples is really working for me.
<BluesKaj> miglo, which icons/apps are you trying to migrateto the system tray
<BluesKaj> ?
<miglo> It's an open source application based on wxGTK for which I'm trying to find a solution.
<BluesKaj> miglo, what about trying the quicklaunch in the panel approach instead ?
<miglo> I have to ask Google what quicklaunch is
<BluesKaj> !quicklaunch
<BluesKaj> ok, quicklaunch is a panel widget one can either drag or choose apps to appear there as icons
<BluesKaj> just use the addwidgets and search quicklaunch
<BluesKaj> search for quicklaunch
<BluesKaj> miglo, https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=69491
<miglo> thanks
<sunder> Hello
<stoiss> Ive been trying to get nordVPN work with kubuntu  but it seems that when i click on one after having imported the openVPN profile and filled in my username and pw for the vpn service nothing happens when i click connect
<BluesKaj> stoiss, make sure you have network-manager-openvpn and openvpn installed if openvpn is your protocol
<stoiss> Allright. Too bad theres no better gui application for managing it. Having a vpn list with both TCP and UDP and about 100 servers per country is kinda impractical to scroll through. Id have loved to be able to sort them in a sub group
<BluesKaj> stoiss, rather than use the GUI I settled for placing the ,ovpn files in /etc/openvpn then using the terminal with this command, which I have aliases for each server in ~/.bash_aliases file...example : alias vpnMo='sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/CA*Montreal.ovpn --auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login.txt
<BluesKaj> now not sure this will work for nordVPN , but it does does PIA vpn, and I think you could set either tcp or udp within the command string..there's alot of good info out there on VPN connections via the terminal
<stoiss> BluesKaj:  PIA have an app for this. Id just prefer to be able to use a gui for it. Im just thinking that it should be possible to make a GUI that would manage many different kinds of VPN services
<BluesKaj> think that would need to be done in network-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> stoiss, maybe this will help https://askubuntu.com/questions/953402/kubuntu-network-manager-openvpn-not-routing-traffic-via-vpn-server
<trevize> hello guys, n1 else having problems with nvidia driver 340?
<BluesKaj> trevize, I'm using the nvidia-340 driver , but no problems here, what's your error?
<BluesKaj> trevize, did you install it from system settings>driver manager
<BluesKaj> ?
<user|50410> hey guys, i'm currently stuck on trying to get kubuntu 17.10 to run on my xps 9560. "normal" ubuntu 17.10 is running fine, but everytime i use the live usb stick system and get to the page where i can decide between install and try kubuntu my computer stucks
<user|50410> the touchpad "freezes" and when i tap try it seems to completely freeze. any ideas on how to fix that?
<trevize> happened to me too
<trevize> iirc
<trevize> I just clicked on install and went smoothly
<user|50410> i'd just want to test it out a bit before installing :D
<user|50410> already scrawled the web a bit and played around with some boot flags, but that did not really make any difference
<trevize> there is no need to test, u'll fall in love with it
<trevize> its the best disto out there imo
<trevize> new plasma is way stable than the old one
<trevize> the only problem I got was with the nvidia drivers but ist not a distro related issue. I run it in a 10 year old computer
<user|50410> its just that im currently using ubuntu and want to use KDE now... so i'm looking around whether to use kde neon or kubuntu :P
<trevize> kde is way more customizable if u like to pimp it
<user|50410> yeah that is why im wanting to witch from gnome to kde
<BluesKaj> kde-neon is supposedly bleeding edge, but that doesn't make it a better OS
<trevize> when I switch back to ubuntu it feels as if I am switching from android to ios
<memphisto> there is kde-neon lts
<user|50410> oh no, i started a war :D
<memphisto> i'm too puzzled kde-neon lts or kubuntu lts
<user|50410> i dont think there is an absolute answer to what is better. what matters to me is what i like :P
<user|50410> and i dont like that i cant try it out in live system mode :ÖD
<BluesKaj> trevize, my pc is 9 yrs old and the pc runs great ..have a few improbvements like more memory and a ssd which makes it much faster
<user|50410> so.. anyone around here having any idea on how to fix/debug/get around the issue mentioned above from me? system stuck when i click "try kubuntu" on live usb for kubuntu 17.10 on xps 9560
<memphisto> don't know, mybe try editing the grub for "try kubuntu" with nomodeset and stuff like that. it could be anything really
<user|50410> okay, will look for that, thx
<memphisto> https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<memphisto> i'd remove quite and splash
<memphisto> so you can watch what goes on
<BluesKaj> err quiet splash
<user|50410> dead simple... nomodeset did the trick
<trevize> ‎BluesKaj‎, same here I upgraded mypc to an ssd, removed the cdrom and put an 500gb hd instead. and upgraded the ram. it runs perfectly
<BluesKaj> trevize, so is your nvidia card misbehaving ?
<BluesKaj> gpu that is
<KDEhastooKs> there is not KDE without a K
<BluesKaj> KDEhastooKs, ??
<KDEhastooKs> CrystalMare on KDE not Crystal but Krystal
<trevize> last update messed it up but another one is released a few hours ago and fixed it
<BluesKaj> KDEhastooKs, do you have a question ?
<trevize> now I am ok
<BluesKaj> trevize, good
<trevize> but seriously whenever I get a gpu driver update I cross my fingers
<BluesKaj> trevize, depends where you got the driver
<KDEhastooKs> BluesKaj, no
<KDEhastooKs> ok now yes
<trevize> I get them from ubuntu repo
<KDEhastooKs> how to tag someone!?!?
<krytarik> KDEhastooKs: Tag.
<BluesKaj> trevize, best to use system settings>driver manager
<KDEhastooKs> krytarlik: hello
<krytarik> #fail
<KDEhastooKs> lol KDE can also show the time like a human asnwer at: what time is it?
<BluesKaj> KDEhastooKs, stop trolling please
<trevize> ‎BluesKaj sadly driver manager does not work with me, it stays on collecting info about your system forever
<BluesKaj> it takes a few minutes yes, but be patient it eventually finds the gpu
<BluesKaj> trevize, which gpu is it ?
<trevize> its an invidia gt130m
<trevize> I ran the tool again, I'll report the results
<BluesKaj> trevize, seems you have the correct driver installed anyway :-)
<valorie> driver-manager used to have that bug where it never stopped "collecting info" but that's been fixed for awhile
<BluesKaj> hi valorie yeah I haven't seen that bug for some time.
<valorie> it still takes long than you would think
<valorie> but it works
<valorie> never steered me wrong yet
<BluesKaj> yeah, I just start the manager and go do something else
<valorie> good time to refill the cup!
<BluesKaj> ok time to do some errands..take care folks
<[Relic]> is there a small plasmoid for network monitoring; rather than the built in one that takes up 1/5th of the bar across the whole bottom of the screen?
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> I have a problem with KDE I do not know how I can solve it, the problem appeared before weeks, the problem is when ever I write a word in the search feature in launcher or by press on Alt + f2, the taskbars and the launcher will disappear for 3 sec then return again if retry use search many times KDE will freeze thus I have to logout .
<someone_> this problem was not there before 3 weeks .
<someone_> a user in #KDE tell me to install Backport repo, I installed it , but Is that will help , How it can help? and How I can use it
<someone_> ?
<valorie> someone_: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<valorie> when you type  about system  in krunner (alt+2) what does that tell you about your plasma version?
<valorie> [Relic]: can you upload a screenshot somewhere?
<valorie> my nm applet is little
<valorie> no bigger than any of the other icons
<acheronuk> valorie: 'Network Monitor' plasmamoid is not tha same as plasma-pa in system tray
<valorie> true, I used to have the bigger more informative one
<acheronuk> i.e. https://i.imgur.com/iCJCL5o.png
<valorie> but once I was no longer having problems, I got rid of it
<valorie> yup
<valorie> sometimes useful, but it does take a lot of space there
<acheronuk> dunno about a smaller one :/
<someone_> valorie I'm usibg KUbuntu 16.04 , plasmashell -v = plasmashell 5.5.5
<valorie> someone_: and you are fully upgraded and updated?
<valorie> we've been doing security updates and so forth
<valorie> but yes, if you want a newer plasma version backports is the only way
<someone_> valorie I update Kubuntu whenever the updates be available, I don't want update kde to a newer version , I just want solve this problem.
<valorie> I'm afraid I don't have the help you need, sorry
<someone_> no problem but Is there any tool help me to detect errors in KDE? and if I removed ~/.kde folder Is that may help ?
<valorie> well, firstly: there is no "KDE" -- you are having problems in Plasma
<valorie> second, the ~/.kde folder is only used for kde4 applications
<valorie> I hope you renamed rather than removing it
<valorie> because otherwise you've lost a lot of data that some applications (for instance konversation and amarok) use
<valorie> the place configs and other data is now: ~/.config or ~/.local
<valorie> please look in there rather than deleting the entire folder
<valorie> they are just text files
<valorie> and can be edited without root
<valorie> it sounds to me like your baloo indexer is hanging for some reason
<someone_> Ok , Thank you.
<valorie> but I don't know how to fix that
<valorie> it's always Just Worked for me
<valorie> even back in 16.04 days
<valorie> which seems long ago now!
#kubuntu 2018-01-14
<someone_> valorie the problem has been solved after I renamed ~/.local , ~/.kde and ~/.config/plasma-workspace, and restart the computer.
<someone_> now I will try return them to their original names one by one to discover which one causes the problem
<[Relic]> valorie, that one that acheronuk showed was the one that was in the list, but I couldn't find anyway of resizing it to something small.  Got one that shows numbers now but a graph would be better in a small space
<valorie> I agree but don't know of a smaller one
<valorie> you might find something on store.kde.org which you can search through Discover
<valorie> the software center
<valorie> or by just going to store.kde.org
<someone_> I have discovered that ~/.local the folder which caused the problem, I will try rename all its folder one by one to detect which one caused the problem.
<someone_> valorie I discovered that the problem in ~/.local/share/baloo/ in file its name index , if I rename it to another name the problem does not happen but if I rename it to its name the problem appear again. so What does that mean ?
<valorie> it means something got hosed up in there again, so renaming is the right thing to do
<valorie> good for you finding the cause!
<valorie> possibly a filename it can't process or so
<greno> Hello!
<trevize> day 2 - driver manager still collects info from my system
<punkgeek> hello, is there any good virtual keyboard for kubuntu 16.04? I can't find any good virtual keyboard for plasma 5.8
<punkgeek> like google keyboard for nadroid
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jimtendo> Hi all, was wondering if anyone might know where I can go to see the status of Wayland integration in KDE. I've noticed I have a plasma-workspace-wayland package available, but am a bit nervous to try it as I don't want it to crash and be locked out of my desktop (not sure how I'd go about switching back to X11... maybe just remove that package?)
<BluesKaj> jimtendo, wayland on Kde/plasma will work to some degree with most gpus, but only on nouveau if you have nvidia graphics. My experience with noveau was very limited.
<BluesKaj> the nouveau driver that is
<jimtendo> Thanks BluesKaj, I might give it a whirl tomorrow. I'm using Intel i915 (I think).
<acheronuk> jimtendo: you need to install 'plasma-workspace-wayland'
<acheronuk> that will then give you the option of a wayland or X11 session at the login screen
<BluesKaj> jimtendo, wayland should work ok on intel fairly well, it did on my intel gpu laptop
<jimtendo> Thanks guys, will report back tomorrow with how well it works for me... it's late here and need to head to bed. ;)
<BluesKaj> ok
<larry29936> #QUIT
<IrcsomeBot> Gabrielino90 was added by: Gabrielino90
<IrcsomeBot> <Gabrielino90> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Gabrielino90> know chan telegram italian?
<nickon> hi, I just installed ubuntu and then kde-plasma. Problem is that the start menu is empty. Can anyone help ?
<nickon> anyone ?
<DarinMiller> nickon: Are the following installed?  plasma-desktop, plasma-desktop-data, and plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop
<sstehno> Good Afternoon
<sstehno> I have a canon mf8380cdw that will not print
<sstehno> I tested with 18.04 and have the same problems
<sstehno> I downloaded drivers from canon
<sstehno> instaled and it sees the printer but when test print just sets in the que but not print
<viewer|48076> hello i am trying to remove your operating system from my desktop computer to install windows. How do i remove ubuntu?
<schnoodles> Hello. Today I got into work and my laptop/kubuntu does not seem to want to recognise any of my monitors at all. They do not show in xandrx. To make sure that it was not a monitor problem I dual booted into windows and it seems fine. Is there some better monitor detection command line tools ?
<schnoodles> Ok dw it seems fixed. I just had to downgrade drivers.
#kubuntu 2019-01-07
<volty> Hi, guys. Last night I installed kubuntu-18.04, and today I woke up with a dead computer. Was going to throw it and buy a new one
<volty> Switched on and no video signal, no other signs of life except the fan.
<volty>  After hours of trying, I came with the idea of googling for ubuntu bios corrupt after installation, and found that it happens with some computers since version 17.
<volty> That's to tell you friends, and to press on developers to warn people that with some computers the bios could become corrupted.
<volty> The prob. is really annoying. I was going to order a new pc since I couldn't determine if it's fault of video card, cpu, motherboard, or psu.
<HaMsTeRs> Hello guys, I'm new to KDE.  May I know is there anyway to disable middle click to paste stuffs?   Also, I'm using surface pro touch pad, is it possible to change two finger touch as right click?  thanks
<fareast> I was running gnome 2 now I am in kde
<fareast> what are my choices
<fareast> what about gnome 3
<fareast> or should I just stick to kde
<valorie> fareast: that depends on what you like
<valorie> there is no one right answer for everyone
<valorie> although if it's a look you are going for, plasma can *look* like anything you want
<valorie> it can look like gnome or windows 10 or win 7 or whatever
<valorie> macos
<lordievader> Good morning
<HaMsTeRs> Hello guys, I'm new to KDE.  I actually likes it, but it seems to be a bit buggy.  Currently I'm running Kubuntu.  Would there any chance that Neon is better?
<diogenes_> HaMsTeRs, you expect someone to tell you that neon is better on kubunru channel?
<lordievader> HaMsTeRs: Can you describe why it is 'a bit buggy'? Neon is using newer packages, which are usually less tested that those on Kubuntu. Hence Neon might be buggier than Kubuntu.
<diogenes_> also neon guys don't really care about security
<diogenes_> there have been many reports of security holes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oshunluvr> Is there a way to make kscreen use a specific resolution for a monitor? Mine keeps revery to 75Hz whcih results in a black screen. I need 60hz
<tmroland> hi
<tmroland> i installed ubuntu server and added kubuntu-desktop with tasksel, now kde does not detect network connections even though im connected
<tmroland> why is this happening
#kubuntu 2019-01-08
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot2> LuxoCrypto was added by: LuxoCrypto
<IrcsomeBot2> <LuxoCrypto> Hi, just switched from W10 to Kubuntu and loving it. Just a small question: I want to backup my Kubuntu and move it to a Virtualbox VM. However, the backup is 22 GB. How do I do that? My problem is in Virtualbox I can create the new VM but I cannot access the backup files. Any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2019-01-09
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> anakit was added by: anakit
<IrcsomeBot2> <anakit> My kubuntu is blank screen.but cursor is active
<IrcsomeBot2> <LuxoCrypto> @LuxoCrypto, Bump
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Pinkerton> yo, uh, so, I'm trying to export a .png from Krita and it just won't give me the option
<Pinkerton> It doesn't show up in the formats dropdown
<Pinkerton> Just did apt install krita on Kubuntu Bionic
<Pinkerton> No funny business that I am aware of
<Pinkerton> am I missing something?
<Pinkerton> I tried Google but as far as I can tell no one else has ever had this problem
<bprompt> Pinkerton:   https://docs.krita.org/fr/tutorials/saving-for-the-web.html ?
<Pinkerton> I have looked at this already
<Pinkerton> The problem is PNG is not exposed as an option when I follow these directions.
<Pinkerton> I can do JPG or pretty much anything else
<Pinkerton> Just not PNG, weirdly
<bprompt> hmmm I don't use Krita myself, mostly Gwenview
<bprompt> Pinkerton:   has to be some feature, maybe a mask or need to be "flattened" or layer
<Pinkerton> I have done this as well
<genii> Are you using File->Export and not File->Save As ?
<genii> It's conceivable you might need some additional graphics libraries for conversion to work, like libpng
<Pinkerton> We figured it out in #krita
<Pinkerton> The filetype selection dropdown doesn't respond to mousewheel input and the scrollbar is very unintrusive
<Pinkerton> So I scrolled over it and mistakenly thought there were no options
<Pinkerton> When I grabbed the scrollbar manually I was able to find it and it works as intended
<Pinkerton> my bad guys
<bprompt> hmmm all is well that ends well
#kubuntu 2019-01-10
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello. I just ran an update.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> What does this mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Setting up python3-hug (2.3.0-1.1) ... …   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/hug/_async.py", line 30 …     ensure_future = asyncio.async  # pragma: no cover …                                 ^ … SyntaxError: invalid syntax … dpkg: error processing package python3-hug (--configure): …  installed python3-hug package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1 … Setting up python3-tweepy (3.5.0
<IrcsomeBot> File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/tweepy/streaming.py", line 355 …     def _start(self, async): …                          ^ … SyntaxError: invalid syntax … dpkg: error processing package python3-tweepy (--configure): …  installed python3-tweepy package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1 … Errors were encountered while processing: …  python3-hug …  python3-tweepy … E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg 
<IrcsomeBot> code (1)
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist -- what are you running, and do you have backports or any other PPAs enabled?
<valorie> this isn't really a Kubuntu error - if nobody has ideas here, try #ubuntu
<valorie> we don't package/provide python
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Hmm, OK.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<foormea> hi all. what is the difference between using ssh-add <key> and adding an "IdentityFile <key>" in ~/.ssh/config ? if i want to use ssh-add, what is the cleaner way to load keys at login with kubuntu? apologies but i've found plenty of ways online and they seem... kinda "dirty"
<foormea> also, i've got 2 screens (1 hdmi, 1 dvi). when i boot up i keep getting a window asking if i want to unify outputs, do nothing, use "laptop's screen" (i'm on a desktop), etc
<foormea> i can't find how to disable that window on login
<IrcsomeBot> Rpsuk was added by: Rpsuk
<IrcsomeBot> <Rpsuk> Hello
#kubuntu 2019-01-11
<R3dC4p> In Kubuntu 18.04, attempting to lauch a Plasma session with Wayland, I get the splash screen, and the session crashes back to SDDM. Graphics drivers in used are i915 (HD Graphics 520) and amdgpu (Opal XT, AKA AMD m265)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> Azam Fadil-lillah was added by: Azam Fadil-lillah
<IrcsomeBot3> Marcos Martínez was added by: Marcos Martínez
<IrcsomeBot3> <Marcos Martínez> Hello. I'm a Mint user and I'm thinking of switch to KDE. Why I should to use Kubuntu instead of KDE Neon?
<valorie> hi @marcos martinez
<valorie> depends on what you want
<valorie> if the lastest KDE software is what you need, quickly, then choose neon
<valorie> we have it reasonably fast, esp. in backports
<valorie> but we release every 6 months
<valorie> the base for neon is renewed every two years
<valorie> the two teams cooperate and share some team members
<IrcsomeBot3> <Marcos Martínez> Thank you!
#kubuntu 2019-01-12
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> Nicee
<IrcsomeBot3> Emilio Bono was added by: Emilio Bono
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> 😅😅 at noon now.. … In my pleace
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> 😅 at noon now
<syddel> Good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi syddel
<syddel> A T460s running Kubuntu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpeicB5J4I8
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> @syddel, Nice
<syddel> I always buy secondhand ThinkPads (T or X series) to run Linux. I find they're very Linux friendly (and I do need teraflops of processing power).
<syddel> You can also pick them up for peanuts.
<BluesKaj> too late my Lenovo G500 bit the dust a while back so i just oredered a Dell 5580
<syddel> BluesKaj: I've never had a "G series" Lenovo. I always stick to the T or X models.
<syddel> Here's a T460 running Kubuntu 17.10: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlNwfl4eB6M
<BluesKaj> it's unfortunate because the G500 was a well performing laptop
<BluesKaj> very linux friendly etc
<syddel> I have an X260. I've dropped it, spilt coffee on it, accidentally slept on top of it (etc). It just keeps going.
<syddel> Hello everyone :)
<BluesKaj> wb
<syddel> Switched over to irssi - just trying to get used to the commands/key combos.
<syddel> BluesKaj: Do you use Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes, this channel is for kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> syddel,^
<syddel> I really enjoy the "blur" effect that can applied to Konsole. I hope this trickles down to 18.04 soon.
<syddel> I have 18.04 on my work machine, but use 18.10 on my personal laptop.
<oodsway> looking for help with a login issue
<oodsway> after reboot, keyboard and mouse freeze if I don't login promptly
<Roey{-> hi
<Roey{-> why don't I hear osund??
<Roey{-> sound*
<Roey{-> through the standard device anyway
<Roey{-> I don't see the device listed.
<Roey{-> in pavucontrol I mean.
<Roey{-> hello all
<Roey{-> anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot3> <bauchhaus> did you try alsamixer?
<IrcsomeBot3> <bauchhaus> might be muted there
<Roey{-> Hello all, I'm trying to figure out why I don't see my sound device after I upgraded from Kubuntu 18.04 -> 18.10.  I don't see it with the command "pavucontrol" at all (there are no audio devices in the "Output Devices" tab aside from some port on my monitor)!
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> @Roey{-> Hello all, I'm trying to figure out why I don't see my sound device after I upgraded from Kubuntu 18.04 -, The followintg audio packages are installed on my system.  Ensure yours matches.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CWk9Wk8s2f/
<Roey{-> hmm
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> quick command to check:  apt list *audio* | grep installed
<Roey{-> ok
<Roey{-> DarinMiller: I hand-checked each package and verified that they are installed.
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> Does your system tray contain an audio icon?
<Roey{-> ahhh thank you!!! one moment lemme put my stuff up
<Roey{-> DarinMiller: https://pastebin.com/DhUGy1be
<Roey{-> so I see the volume icon
<Roey{-> and when I prss it, it shows "Audio Volume", with two tabs, Ddevices and Applicatoins.  Under Devices it lists "HDMI/DisplayPort3" (meaning the video card) and "Microphone".
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> And if you right click on it, select Configure Audio Volume, what do you see on the Audio Volume -> Advanced tab?
<Roey{-> DarinMiller: I see QuickCam and HDA NVidia
<Roey{-> DarinMiller: but nothing about my integrated sound card
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> On the Advance tab, try changing the Built-in-Audio Profile ot Analog Stereo Duplex
#kubuntu 2019-01-13
<Roey{-> DarinMiller, I followed the steps past Tsep 4
<Roey{-> so:
<Roey{-> lsmod | grep snd -> this yielded a bunch of lines
<Roey{-> aplay -l also yielded a few devices, including my integrated sound
<Roey{-> and it shows up in alsamixer
<Roey{-> so why doesn't kde see it?
<Roey{-> or mplayer
<Roey{-> for that matter
<Roey{-> like, what is pulseaudio configured to do?
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> Hard to say without the ability to directly interact.  Does the sound work correctly when booted from a live USB?
<Roey{-> right, that's always the thing to test it against
<Roey{-> well, that's worth a try; it did work all the way up until last week or so
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> sound has been working quite well in KDE over last few years, so my troubleshooting is a bit rusty (not that it was all that great in the 1st place)...
<Roey{-> :)
<Roey{-> you're helping me a lot here in diagnosing it
<Roey{-> so we got it to somewhere between pulseaudio and the sound card drivers
<Roey{-> I mean, how can I play a sound on a sepcific device
<Roey{-> or actually
<Roey{-> so I do "mp *" and it plays but I hear no sound.
<Roey{-> DarinMiller: https://pastebin.com/LKsPFGuY
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> when the sound is playing use the sys tray icon to drag app to the desired device.  Kind of awkward but it works.
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> <searching for demo video...>
<Roey{-> sahh
<Roey{-> *ahh
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> Sorry for the delay, I could not find the video and specticle under wayland needs a lot of work. Essentially drag sound application from this tab to the devices tab:
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 687x610) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rmjlgXom/file_12123.jpg
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> Like this:
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 692x608) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2sv8y7UI/file_12124.jpg
<IrcsomeBot3> <DarinMiller> Drop the application on the desited device.  My analog device is the acitve, thus only the LG (bluetooth headset) is highlighted....
<silenf2> Can someone help when compiling from git?
<silenf2> Im facing errors on almost every git im trying to compile
<kab0m> Just installed a fresh KDE Neon...i added a global menu widget which works, but after every reboot the widget does not show a global menu for every programm that got restored from the last kde session until i close and reopen this programm...has someone a fix for this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kab0m> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi kab0m
<BluesKaj> !gug | kab0m
<BluesKaj> oops :-)
<BluesKaj> !bug | kab0m
<ubottu> kab0m: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Azam Fadil-lillah> Nice
<esperegu> how can I start a program so kubuntu ignores the inhibit?
<Kuestion> I was just wondering if the kubuntu installer automatically performs all necessary/recommended optimizations regarding SSDs such various alignments of partitions and that this extends to using LVM and LUKS as well?
#kubuntu 2020-01-06
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> guys, how do I say to Plasma 5.15.4 to show desktop icons on my second screen too? I have configured once to show them on the primary screen but now I do not know how to do the same for the new one, since both in right click menu and in "Configure Desktop" there is nothing referencing "Folder View" mode... … Thank you in advance!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Bryan, right click on the 2nd screen, Configure Desktop, and select Folder View under Layout.
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> (Photo, 728x573) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/G0FXjQYM/file_21688.jpg this is my "right click -> configure desktop", as I said, I cannot find the "Folder View" anywhere... … Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Try the "Layout" drop down on that menu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Folder View should be one of the choices in the drop down.
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> sh* … actually didn't think of that ever :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> hahahaha sorry, … really thanks for the tip!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> np, I have done the same thing when it was first implemented.
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> @DarinMiller, like "where the hell that settings went?" situation?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 'xactly
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Thank you Darin!
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Have a good one!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> You're welcome and same to you? :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|80425> Hello, joining from Kubuntu web. Can I know if the default Kubuntu 19.10 ISO supports non UEFI install i.e. MBR?
<Bakkar> Hello, joining from Kubuntu web. Can I know if the default Kubuntu 19.10 ISO supports non UEFI install i.e. MBR?
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Bakkar: should be.
<Bakkar> IrcsomeBot1: thank you
<Bakkar> Hello aain guys, I have been trying to setup #Kubuntu next to windows. I did not have an EFI boot so I created a 500MB for EFI - as recommended by installer and formated fat32 - but after the install I am unable to access the boot menu. I have checked my BIOS and UEFI is enabled with Legacy support and even UEFI only does not boot. Any ideas?
<Bakkar> can anyone help?
<diogenes_> Bakkar, what happens when you boot the pc?
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Bakkar: when you have UEFI legacy support enabled you cannot boot UEFI-only operating systems, and vice versa when CSM is disabled.
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> You can only boot UEFI-only operating systems together, and CSM OSes together but not a mix and match of both.
<Bakkar> diogenes_: it says unable to boot and I have the grub fallback prombt
<Bakkar> IrcsomeBot1: I have tried both with and without the legacy supports - Both did not boot. I thought may be something I need to manually confgure so I booted the LiveUSB and was checking if any boot repair advice you guys can point out to me
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Bakkar: then check your installation settings. … usually for UEFI installations you need a BIOSBOOT partition at the start of the disk (like 1MiB or so) for OSes like CentOS that requires it, then a 500MiB or so partition for EFI, then I suggest a 100MiB (at least) partition for `/boot` to leave out the boot configurations from any LVM2 or MDadm raid device, then your main OS `/` partition and optionally any other
<IrcsomeBot1> subdivision partitions before your last `swap` partition. … I suggest allocating double your RAM amount of SWAP if you have at least quadruple the space in your hard drive (do not allocate 64 gigs of swap in a 120gb ssd, damn idiot), and being it at the end so you can resize and reinstall your OS and all it's partition with a "layout" already defined and saving time for future upgrades / OS swap (ubuntu->kubuntu->xubuntu->fedora or whatsoeve
<IrcsomeBot1> you get the point), and that's basically it. … happy FOSS OS installs.
<BluesKaj> Bakkar, if you use legacy bios you don't need efi boot
<BluesKaj> or gpt partition table
<sebu> are there any ubuntu users in China, using VPN?
<sebu> I am new, maybe on the wrong channel
<eeos> Hi everybody! Anyone who knows how to add appImage files to Discover Software?
<IrcsomeBot1> Jakub Majer was added by: Jakub Majer
<PerfMonk>  /msg NickServ identify ima001
<westor> PerfMonk: change your password
<PerfMonk> oups!
<PerfMonk>  OK password changed. sorry for the noise.
<qih> PerfMonk: That's your passwd o_0 ... my IRC one is 23 chars long, AlphaNum, Upper/Lower, Special chars <= maybe I'm a *bit* paranoid
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> qih: erm... do you want to talk about my 64 character long 4 usual passwords I actually REMEMBER?
<qih> Haha nope, you win, I can only remember (Just) upto 30 chars
<qih> Passwds based on words like 'red' 'brick' 'three' 'jelly' then modifying the vowels to special chars is quite easy but when you go real random passwds using a strong seed ... not so much
<LIION> CIAO
#kubuntu 2020-01-07
<deusexmachina> How do I switch which browser hexchat uses to open a link in KDE Plasma/Kubuntu? it only opens in the wrong one from hexchat in the offical repos
<deusexmachina> my default browser when I open any link anywhere but hexchat, is opera
<OerHeks> i think all browsers have an option to set it as default, disable that in the unwanted browser?
<OerHeks> there is no hexchat option to set, AFAIK
<valorie> that's odd - konversation certainly does
<deusexmachina> yes they all offer that setting, but it's set to opera and it's opening firefox. I want opera for clicking links. I have firefox and chromium for other purposes and I don't mix them
<lordievader> Good morning
<gaurav_> hi can anyone help me my system goes into suspend mode whenever i connect usb with it
<gaurav_> hi
<gaurav_> damn
<gaurav_> hi can anyone help me my system goes into suspend mode whenever i connect usb with it
<wwe22> hi can anyone help me my system goes into suspend mode whenever i connect usb with it
<lordievader> wwe22: Anything about it in your journal?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Can someone tell me how to see if I have vulkan installed on my kubuntu system? I recently installed steam with proton and started to play.. But I don't know if I can boost the fps installing more up to date drivers for my gpu
<diogenes_> Franzpow, it depends on the gpu and the driver.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I have an AMD
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Radeon 6450 HD
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Something from the 2011.. I think.. Pretty old
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But I don't know how to see which drivers I have installed. Since the installation of Kubuntu I did nothing, so I think that the preinstalled drivers are installed in the system
<diogenes_> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/564va0/does_the_radeon_hd_6950_have_vulkan_support/
<diogenes_> Franzpow read that ^^^^
<user90250> kbuntu for samsang tab 6 to job
<user90250> not job
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Diogenes: oh well so My card does not support vulkan
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I thought that proton could be started only with vulkan drivers, so I was wrong
<user90250> как установить на samsung tab 6 kubuntu 16.04
<diogenes_> Franzpow, no clue about how proton works but i assume they automatically detect vulkan compatible GPUs, if it's not compatible, then they use OpenGL.
<lordievader> !ru | user90250
<ubottu> user90250: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user90250> физические протоны высоко летают и температура их 4 градуса цельсия. осторожно
<diogenes_> user90250, хаха
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hi Linuxophil
<Roey> hi!!
<Roey> anyone here know KDE Connect?  I am having issues opening up my phone's directory on my desktop in Dolphin.  I get a pop-up saying "Error when accessing filesystem. sshfs finished with exit code 1".  how do I fix this? thanks
<bprompt> hmm Roey I haven't used it, I poke my phone/pda through MTP protocol
<Roey> bprompt: how do you do that?
<bprompt> Roey:  well, just plug it in, it shows up as a new device :)
<Roey> ohhh.... you plug it in, ok.
<CCTRIP> hi, new to kubuntu
<CCTRIP> any tips for new user?
<bprompt> yes, use the mouse :)
<CCTRIP> aha
<CCTRIP> excellent
<bprompt> :)
<CCTRIP> excited to try it out
<bprompt> ambiguous questions get ambiguous answers :)
<CCTRIP> fair
<bprompt> tips on how to write latex? get a latex app :), tips on hmmm say web development? install something like "vscode", and a few extensions/plugins for it, terrific code editor
<CCTRIP> i guess, "what to do after instaslling kubuntu"
<CCTRIP> like, any handy tips for a beginner
<bprompt> tips on playing music? amarok works well, I use either VLC player or SMplayer, they also do movies and streaming media
<bprompt> CCTRIP:  it all depends on what you want to do, I write latex, many don't, I do webdev, many don't =), I also do math schematics so I do quite a bit of drawing on a DTP app like Libreoffice Draw, I have lots of PDF books, so I use something like Qpdfview, is a tabbed pdf reader, I have about 7 books open in it
<CCTRIP> music is a big one for me
<CCTRIP> so amarok sounds good
<bprompt> lots of music apps, pick your poison, Clementine, SMplayer, gplayer, kplayer, VLC
<CCTRIP> i'm thinking something with an old school feel
<CCTRIP> any ideas?
<bprompt> well, I use, right now actually, Qmmp, is a QT music player, is Winamp-like and is skinnable, very light, it sits on the systray, only shows the play buttons
<CCTRIP> ty
<bprompt> Qmmp is very very much like Winamp UI-wise
<CCTRIP> cool, winamp is killer
<bprompt> movies, SMplayer, is a front-end for mplayer, very good, skinnable as well, and you can't go wrong with VLC as well, also skinabble
<bprompt> if you want stuff like Geography, check KDE Marble, is an interactive World Atlas, a little bit like google earth, but doesn't show any photos, just paths, locations and roads
<bprompt> difference is that KDE Marble is offlline, it can use online data, but it's mostly offline, and runs pretty fast
<CCTRIP> ok ty
<CCTRIP> gonna boot the distro up
#kubuntu 2020-01-08
<pragomer> hi. I have two kubuntu 18.04.3 installtions (on two pcs). On one of the systems the search function does not work in dolphin: when I hit strg+f and input lets say "mkv" to find all mkv-files, this works on pc1 but not on pc2.
<pragomer> any idea what could be broken here?
<valorie> pragomer: did you disable baloo on one of them?
<valorie> that's the indexer
<valorie> !baloo
<valorie> hmm, doesn't look like we have a factoid for that
<valorie> if you hit alt+space, krunner pops up
<valorie> if you type file indexer monitor you can check
<diogenes_> pragomer, btw there is a good zenity search script that is distro agnostic, you can use it everywhere.
<pragomer> diogenes_: how is it called?
<pragomer> valorie: hi .. yes an indexing issue is what I thought of...  I will check baloo. Thank you
<diogenes_> pragomer, sudo apt install zenity and i will pastebin the script.
<valorie> yw
<pragomer> valorie: jippie.. this helped. I seemed, that my flashdrive was in baloo-config's exceptions... for whatever reason (on pc1 it isnt)... I now deleted the exception and I will see, after re-indexing, if it works, but I think i will.
<pragomer> thank you very much :-)
<valorie> excellent! best of luck
<lordievader> Good morning
<prince__> hi
<qih> Drive-by greeting ...
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<ohallot_tdf> Hi... I installed an Appearance theme "KDE Story" in my Kubuntu. The login screen keep displaying an annoying screen keyboard. How do I get rid of it?
<BluesKaj> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/108368/how-to-disable-onboard-on-screen-keyboard-that-automatically-starts-when-i-log
<ruslan> aaa
<ruslan> Прив
<Jino> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/4be80c9f2b79d9da549b49ae82207110/konsole-error.png
<Jino> Hi Friends
<Jino> I am new to linux and I am using kubuntu
<Jino> my konsole is working weird lately
<Jino> its looks like a ide than terminal any help ?
<balln> hello! is this the right place to ask about audio/video issues? i'm new to kubuntu
<balln> namely - audio (speakers via xonar u5 external card, everything set to 100% in pulseaudio) is very quiet compared to windows. and experiencing poor fps in games and even watching fullscreen videos, with gtx1060, using recommended nvidia-driver-435
<sheytan> Hi! Anyone experiencig problesm with Horizon Go from UPC? It was working fine for the last 3 years and yesterday it stopped. It's loading the channel but then i get an error.  On other platforms (win, android) it works fine :/
<bprompt> horizon go? wassdat?
<bprompt> I guess I don't, since I don't run it :)
<OerHeks> horizon go is tv-on-demand from upc
<OerHeks> in NL it is called Ziggo-go, same compagny
<sheytan> exactly, it's a TV service
<uberbdon> Hello everyone!
<bprompt> allo
<uberbdon> i'm hoping someone can give me a quick hand setting a static IP on my eth0 so I can connect to a device with a hard coded static IP
<uberbdon> I'm using the default "connections" settings GUI within Kubuntu
<uberbdon> way more optiions than simply setting a static IP in window's for IPV4
<tomreyn> is it ethernet or wireless?
<uberbdon> cool, people are here :)
<tomreyn> :)
<uberbdon> So here's my situation, I install internet for a local WISP, and I manually program each radio before deployment
<uberbdon> the default IP for these radios is 169.254.1.1
<uberbdon> in windows, I set my IPv4 IP to static 169.254.1.x and then pop a browser, and enter the device settings
<uberbdon> In Kubuntu, do I need to be disconnected to wlan to do this?
<uberbdon> this is done via ethernet, mind you
<tomreyn> so it's done via ether net but you'd like to know how to do it on wireless?
<uberbdon> negative
<uberbdon> i want to use ethernet
<uberbdon> but I'm attempting this in kubuntu now instead of windows, and windows there werent nearly as many options
<tomreyn> 169.254.1.1 is an ipv4 address from the link local range, but from what i understood that's not a mechanism you use on windows
<uberbdon> i noticed under "method" link local is an option to use
<tomreyn> so you'd rather want static assignment then on kubuntu as well, i guess
<uberbdon> but again, in windows you simply set IPv4 of your NIC to static IP
<uberbdon> I want to be able to switch my static ip around
<tomreyn> yes, likewise on kubuntu
<uberbdon> hmm, ok
<uberbdon> my normal procedure is, log into 169 GUI, program to the IP we're going to use, then change my nic to that IP and continue programming it
<tomreyn> ipv4 method -> manual, then you specify an address on the same subnet
<uberbdon> hmm, ok
<uberbdon> im thinking theres a conflict with me being connected to wifi at the same time
<uberbdon> I guess I shouldve tested that out before running to the IRC channel :)
<uberbdon> ill be right back and let you know if thats the problem
<uberbdon> that was indeed the cause
<tomreyn> so it's alreadey fixed?
<uberbdon> yup
<uberbdon> now that I think about it i don't think you can do that in windows, either
<uberbdon> I'm just always in the field with my laptop device
<uberbdon> windows laptop device*
<tomreyn> very well. windows 10 will automatically switch to link local if if can't get a dhcp lease. i'm not sure how that was on earlier versions.
<tomreyn> oh gone
#kubuntu 2020-01-09
<Katnip> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\--------------------------------------------[-'=p]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]];
<genii> Spder typing detected
<OerHeks> Katnap on keyboard
<qih> o/ all
<wujie> hello
<wujie> 大家好啊
<wujie> 有中国的没
<lordievader> Good morning
<cart_man> Hi everyone. Is it realistic to boot from an External SSD that has a Linux OS on for work? What would the drawbacks look like?
<lordievader> The drawback is, assuming it is connected over usb, likely the limitations of the bus. Other than that, not so much.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cart_man> lordievader: How heavy will that bus limitations be? 4meg a second?
<lordievader> Depends on the version of usb
<lordievader> If it is usb3 it will probably be fine.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Federico Marchetti> I used such a configuration, with a usb3 you'll be fine 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> Zen40 was added by: Zen40
<amigos__> awda
<amigos__> hello
<amigos__> как делишки!
<amigos__> цц
<amigos__> цв
<amigos__> приветтт
<user|50960> hi
<tsarompy> hi #kubuntu <3
#kubuntu 2020-01-10
<IrcsomeBot1> Muzaidi Othman was added by: Muzaidi Othman
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I have a problem. After installation, kubuntu is unable to start
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kGLrclxl/file_21850.tgs
<_zxq9_> Muzaidi: What happens when you try to reboot?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> @_zxq9_, It shows unable to load kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Seems like hdd are not present
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I had change a new sdd
<_zxq9_> Ah. OK. This is often caused by UEFI settings.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> How can i change UEFI setting?
<_zxq9_> Normally you have to go into your UEFI boot settings and tell the motherboard that it is OK to pass control to Kubuntu.
<_zxq9_> There is a tutorial about this here: https://www.linux.com/tutorials/how-install-linux-windows-machine-uefi-secure-boot/
<_zxq9_> There is a feature called "secure boot" in UEFI by default.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Ok..i will try
<_zxq9_> TL;DR:  It normally only has keys for Windows, so you have to go into the motherboard settings and either add grub's partition to the "trusted" group or disable secure boot.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Thanks for the help
<_zxq9_> np
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> @_zxq9_, So i need to change this from bios?
<_zxq9_> Yes. "BIOS" is the old system. "UEFI" is just the new thing that has replaced the old BIOS system.
<_zxq9_> But people still often say bios becaus everyone knows the word.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Ok..this is new to me..
<_zxq9_> It catches a lot of people by surprise!
<_zxq9_> Was actually a big controversy a few years ago when this became the new industry standard.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Ok
<balln> hello! having issues on a fresh kubuntu 18.04 installation, any help much appreciated. audio (speakers via xonar u5 external card, everything set to 100% in pulseaudio) is very quiet compared to windows. and experiencing poor fps in games and even watching fullscreen videos, with gtx1060, using recommended nvidia-driver-435.
<valorie> balln: have you done upgrades? the LTS is on the .3 or so
 * valorie checks
<valorie> yep, 18.04.3
<valorie> I don't know much about the video cards or sound stack
<valorie> if you don't get answers here, you might try #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<valorie> audio and video will be the same in Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<intr3p1d> olá
<balln> yeah i'm on the latest
<balln> i was also on 18.04 before without this issue
<balln> the only thing new is the sound card
<balln> just checked, internal card volume is much better. is there a proprietary asus xonar driver i should find?
<lordievader> Good morning
<nikolas> τεστ μαμα
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/s0XA6XAJ/file_21857.jpg Can someone help me. I use amd ryzen 3 and want to install Kubuntu but can't boot during liveboot
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> @Zen40, You may need to add a few lines to the GRUB entry for Ryzen
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> For my laptop I have to add `processor.max_cstate=5 idle=nomwait rcu_nocbs=0-7` (the 0-7 is for thread count. Replace this with your number of CPU threads. 0-3 for 4 and 0-5 for 6 and so on.)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> @Schykle, Is this Ryzen too ??
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> When you boot the ISO, edit the entry by pressing `e`, and then add the appropriate arguments to the end of the line that starts with "linux" and likely ends with something like "quiet" or "splash"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> @Zen40, Yes. Ryzen 5 2500U
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> Thank you, I'll try
<tomreyn> "processor.max_cstate=5 idle=nomwait rcu_nocbs=0-7" is what you'd add to handle power state issues. needed on *some* zen 1 and 1+ (but not 2) systems to prevent sudden reboots / system instability.
<tomreyn> bios upgrades should be attempted first of all, though, since this is not a great workaround.
<tomreyn> Zen40: did you do a bios upgrade, yet? which kubuntu version are you trying to install there? can you get the exact mainboard and cpu (or laptop, if it is one) product number?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> I want to install Kubuntu 19.04 if I change the kernel to a newer one. Is this problem solved?
<tomreyn> i'd rather try 19.10, since 19.04 is almost end of life
<tomreyn> 18.04 LTS would also work
<tomreyn> depends on the specific hardware you have there, i guess
<tomreyn> generally you'd need to ask AMD about "is this problem solved" if what you see is what Schykle discussed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> sorry maybe I'll try downloading version 19.10 Maybe this problem has been resolved
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> Thanks for the info
<tomreyn> good luck (but i wouldn't get my hopes up too much)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Mine still not work..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Seems like not detect my hard drive which i install kubuntu
<tomreyn> Muzaidi Othman: in bios, set sata mode from current setting of RAID to AHCI
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Its an old laptop
<tomreyn> it's a common solution for this problem, but whether it applies depends on your mainboard
<tomreyn> otherwise, if you can boot to a supported installer and can post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    we can have a look together
<tomreyn> if you see any error message son screen, sharing those may also help
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/op7kOQ00/file_21859.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Only have ide and ahci mode
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2PE2V6K7/file_21860.jpg
<tomreyn> ahci then.
<tomreyn> oh, that's a really old one
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/r0RT9frF/file_21861.jpg
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what the MBA v10.0.0 PCI device is. is this the storage you installed kubuntu to?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Im not sure..it should appear in ide hdd
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Not sure the slot is pci
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I just remove old hdd and put ssd
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> 1st i boot from usb drive and install kubuntu in ssd
<cheesymoon> Good morning
<tomreyn> hi cheesymoon
<tomreyn> Muzaidi: all of this sounds like what i'd done as well. you seem to have installe dthe maximum ram possible, 4 GB, which is just enough to run kubuntu, i think, and a new ssd should do this thing good. did you also do a bios upgrade?
<cheesymoon> will lurk here for a bit
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> @tomreyn, No..i haven done the bios upgrade
<tomreyn> Muzaidi Othman: i guess this will be more diificult now if you have no working operating system installed (especially not windows, which is more often needed for bios upgrades on older computers)
<tomreyn> latest bios is version 3601, released 2008/12/08.  which one you have will be shown on screen right after power up if you disable "full screen logo" or "quiet boot" on the bios
<tomreyn> ah its also on your screenshot, you have 3401
<tomreyn> Muzaidi Othman: after switching, at BIOS -> Main, "SATA mode" to "AHCI mode", saving, rebooting, and reentering the bios, what do you see at the boot priority screen?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> @tomreyn, Yes..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/01r0tx0d/file_21862.jpg
<tomreyn> what you posted earlier here https://irc-attachments.kde.org/r0RT9frF/file_21861.jpg - where the HDD was not properly detected - must have been a result having "SATA mode" set to "IDE" (so the very old parallel ATA mode)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Still the same
<tomreyn> hmm that's after reboot?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Yes
<tomreyn> might actually require the bios upgrade then
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I try to find wheter it has new
<tomreyn> or can you change "IDE HDD" to "AHCI HDD" there?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> No..dont have this option
<tomreyn> it's a windows only bios upgrade, no changelog
<tomreyn> https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/248?b=1
<tomreyn> well it could be this system can only boot off PATA HDDs and USB and CDROM
<tomreyn> if you installed an SSD it's certainly SATA
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Is it possible it not support ssd?
<tomreyn> we can see there it is not being detected
<tomreyn> at least not as a device which could be booted off
<tomreyn> it doesn't even list the SSD as a storage device there
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I try to upgrade bios
<tomreyn> the "PCI BEV: MBA v10.0.0" thing is most likely network boot (PXE)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I see
<tomreyn> so only PXE boot, CDROM, USB flash memory and an undeterminable IDE HDD are listed
<tomreyn> which would make me think it can't handle it for booting off it.
<tomreyn> so, yes, bios upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> It also dont have function to uograde bios using usb..without load any os
<tomreyn> if this doesn't work your only other option is to boot off usb and then have kubuntu still use the hdd
<zxq9> Oh, Hi Muzaidi. Wow. That motherboard issue seems super annoying. A BIOS/UEFI upgrade is probably a good idea (it's a good idea in any case, usually).
<tomreyn> there's no uefi firmware for intel core 2 duo systems ;-)
<tomreyn> but a bios upgrade does exist
<zxq9> Do you have the model number of the motherboard?
<tomreyn> it is an acer travelmate 6292 laptop
<zxq9> OK.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Yes..laptop
<tomreyn> and the bios doesn't seem to consider the newly installed ssd a device it could boot from.
<zxq9> You were able to install Linux to the SSD, though, right?
<zxq9> That means the motherboard *should* be able to see it.
<tomreyn> see yes, boot from, no
<zxq9> Right.
<tomreyn> thats my theory anyways
<zxq9> So SATA is supported, but we don't know enough about modes yet.
<tomreyn> apparently so
<zxq9> ...checking for docs...
<zxq9> Acer is usually pretty good about this, but unfortunately not as good as motherboard makers tend to be.
<tomreyn> even after setting sata mode to ahci (the only other option on https://irc-attachments.kde.org/op7kOQ00/file_21859.jpg ) and rebooting, the boot menu looks like this https://irc-attachments.kde.org/01r0tx0d/file_21862.jpg
<tomreyn> if a hdd it could boot off was detected it should be listing its product name there
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> @zxq9, Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> @tomreyn, Yes..should be 😅
<tomreyn> well i hope the bios upgrade helps. i know it's annyoing to do that. try a windows "live cd", i.e. a PE based one, those can work, and won'T require you to fully install windows
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I try..and come back with the result
<tomreyn> good luck
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Thanks
<zxq9> Hm. Looks like this is actually a BIOS, not a UEFI.
<zxq9> Make sure you don't install the Linux UEFI image (the default).
<zxq9> The original HDD on the Travelmate 6292 *is* SATA, actually, so that shouldn't be the problem.
<zxq9> ~2007 era.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zbEsJxAr/file_21863.jpg My ssd
<tomreyn> that's a datacenter ssd
<tomreyn> sata3, i think
<tomreyn> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/93026/intel-ssd-dc-s3520-series-480gb-2-5in-sata-6gb-s-3d1-mlc.html
<tomreyn> yes 6 Gb/s, so SATAv3.0
<tomreyn> do you have any info on the disk that was originally installed?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uVN2DYXd/file_21864.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Hdd..oct 2007 😆
<tomreyn> That's a HGST (Hitachi) Travelstar 5K160
<tomreyn> but i can't really find details on it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I try to find bios version
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> *new
<tomreyn> i already linked it
<tomreyn> https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/support-product/248?b=1
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> 👍
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I found a good dell that I want to buy. It comes also with ubuntu 18.04 preinstalled. Do you think it will be conpatible with kubuntu 19.10/20.04 with  o problems?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> No problems/ Compatible*
<tomreyn> usually when an older ubuntu version supports it *without need for prorpietary drivers* then a newer ubuntu version will, too
<tomreyn> that's not certain at this point, though
<JackFrost> Heh, yeah.  It's usually eg older nvidia cards where you don't want to upgrade.
<tomreyn> you could try to provide more info, JackFrost
<tomreyn> i mena Franzpow, sorry
<JackFrost> tomreyn: Well for example, the package...Ah.
<tomreyn> sorry ;)
<JackFrost> (I had nvidia 304, that's sadly gone now.)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Tomreyn: I can send you the link to the pc. It has a pentium silver cpu and integrated graphics
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> https://www.dell.com/it-it/shop/notebook-dell/inspiron-14-3000/spd/inspiron-14-3482-laptop/cn34817
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I don't think that I will have driver problems, its is relatively new laptop 2017-2018 maybe?
<tomreyn> wohoo, i successfully convinced my ad blocker to let me look at this page now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> :')
<tomreyn> the cpu launched in Q4'17
<tomreyn> intel gpu, should normally be fine.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Ok thanks
<tomreyn> wireless should be ok by now, firmware was missing initially https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484159 in HWE Next "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0042] is not supported" [High,Fix released]
<tomreyn> "DW1810" (as mentioned on dell shop) is given as a tag on this bug report, so i'm guessing that's what it is
<tomreyn> so yes i guess it can work. maybe not the fingerprint reader
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zhogkd> Hello
<tomreyn> hi Zhogkd
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Tomreyn: mmm is there a fingerprint reader?
<tomreyn> Muzaidi Othman: I found specifications for your old Travelstar 5K160 "HTS541616J9SA00" hdd - this is SATA 1.0 (as opposed to your SSD which is SATA 3.0): https://www.manualslib.com/manual/558116/Hitachi-2-5-Inch-Travelstar-Hts541616j9at00.html?page=2#manual
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I think that dell does not have one
<tomreyn> Franzpow: it says so on the page you linked
<tomreyn> at least when i load it
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Oh really? That's strange I didn't read that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Btw is the wireless bug fixed? I don't mind the fingerprint reader
<tomreyn> " Poggiapolsi in finiture nere senza lettore di impronte digitali " is probably it, though my italian is not so good
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Wait it is written "senza lettore di impronte" means "without fingerprint reader" :P
<tomreyn> oh :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Senza means without
<tomreyn> Franzpow: we can only guess about wireless. "DW1810" (as mentioned on dell shop) is certainly a marketing name since Dell does not actually produce wireless chipsets. it does say Qualcomm there, which is a company actually producing wireless chipsets, but we can only guess on the exact chipset
<tomreyn> i was looking at the british english localization https://www.dell.com/en-uk/shop/notebook-dell/inspiron-14-3000/spd/inspiron-14-3482-laptop/cn34817  but this actually says "without", too, i just missed it
<tomreyn> Muzaidi Othman: So chances are the laptop only supports SATA 1.0, but the SSD is SATA 3.0. Normally the SSD should then just downgrade and be compatible, whicxh essentially it does, since you could install ubuntu on it. but i guess this discrepency may explain why the bios is unable to boot off it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> I see
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> How about upgrade the bios?
<tomreyn> i was assuming you're on it, since you said so twice
<tomreyn> https://www.quora.com/Is-serial-ATA-3-backwards-compatible-with-serial-ATA-1
<tomreyn> upgrading the bios can still help, it' hard to predict
<IrcsomeBot1> <Muzaidi Othman> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Tomreyn: ok I understand. It is strange that dell sells a laptop shipped with ubuntu and no working wireless.. I must know more about this issue
<tomreyn> Franzpow: i didn't say this was so. dell sells it with 18.04 (released in april 2018, with kernel 4.15), and the bug report i pointed you to was from august 2015 (stating the QCA9377 chipset is supported by kernel 4.4)
<tomreyn> so IF this "DW1810" is actually QCA9377 then it's quite likely that it will just work out of the box with (k)ubuntu 18.04 and newer.
<tomreyn> (though even then there can be different hardware revisions for QCA9377 requiring different firmware versions)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Oh I understand
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> So I should be safe
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I will search on the web deeper If anyone had problems
<tomreyn> if you can exmaine the exact dell model number and search the web for it combined with keywords    linux ubuntu debian    this can help.
<tomreyn> hint: "Inspiron 14 3000" is not an exact model number but a series
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, This is the exact model: dell inspiron 3000 cn34817
<tomreyn> cn34817 is the shop configuration ID.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Oh, that not also the id number of the pc? (Depending on the configuration)
<tomreyn> i can't find this on their support area, like when you wanted to download drivers or bios updates for it, so probably not
<tomreyn> there is a dell inspiron 3481 https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/uk/en/ukbsdt1/inspiron-14-3481-laptop/inspiron-3481-setup-and-specifications/specifications-of-inspiron-14-3481?guid=guid-7c9f07ce-626e-44ca-be3a-a1fb036413f9&lang=en-us
<tomreyn> but if you click on CPU there you see there are still many different fittings
<tomreyn> the wireless section looks helpful though
<tomreyn> https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/uk/en/ukbsdt1/inspiron-14-3481-laptop/inspiron-3481-setup-and-specifications/communications?guid=guid-ce7d9f99-1b53-42aa-9c1c-2ae4546ae99b&lang=en-us
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> The link says inspiron 14-3482 … https://www.dell.com/it-it/shop/notebook-dell/inspiron-14-3000/spd/inspiron-14-3482-laptop/cn34817
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I must verify what's different between 3481 and 3472
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> *3482
<tomreyn> https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/uk/en/ukbsdt1/inspiron-14-3482-laptop/inspiron-3482-setup-and-specifications/communications?guid=guid-7e01ea49-9249-4c65-b19c-e7440ade0261&lang=en-us
<tomreyn> and so it's Qualcomm QCA9377 (DW 1810). https://developer.qualcomm.com/hardware/qca9377-x/tools
<tomreyn> https://developer.qualcomm.com/forum/qdn-forums/hardware/qca9377/34827
<tomreyn> no monitor mode, but i guess it should work with ath10k_pci generally
<tomreyn> QCA9377 V1 is supported https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/kvalo/ath.git/tree/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath10k/pci.c#n63
<tomreyn> Franzpow: there are some related bug reports on launchpad.net (1760539, 1803392, 1828742) but my overall impression is that it should generally work.
<tomreyn> that's with 18.04.3 LTS and newer
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> it's russian for me, but I'll try to understand
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> is there a command, apart from neofetch, that could help me see what graphic card I have insdtalled in my pc?
<diogenes_> Franzpow, inxi -G
<diogenes_> also: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A
<diogenes_>  lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> thanks diogenes
#kubuntu 2020-01-11
<IrcsomeBot1> Amelinda was added by: Amelinda
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> someone can help me how to mount iso file on dolphin??
<keithzg-M> Zen40: I gotta admit, I always just mount ISOs from the terminal. `mount -o loop Downloads/SomeIso.iso /mnt` or whatnot.
<keithzg-M> (Probably `sudo mount`, but yaknow)
<keithzg-M> Zen40: You could also add a service to provide that, Preferences > Services > Download New Services, I believe there's at least one option there that should provide GUI ISO mounting in Dolphin.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Zen40> @keithzg-M, its works thanks
<keithzg-M> :)
<Whovian9370> Hey friends! Just wanted to mention that I believe the linked Documentation link, http://docs.kubuntu.org/ , links to a default Nginx on Fedora page!
<Whovian9370> Also to ask if there are any official screenshots of Kubuntu that one could use to possibly try to entice new users? Most of the Ubuntu derivatives seem to have screenshots of what to expect, but somehow I don't believe I can find Kubuntu's
<dax> linked from where?
<dax> (looks like that site used to exist, then got redirected to https://kubuntu.org/support/ , then the redirect went away)
<Whovian9370> dax, https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu#Documentation
<valorie> Whovian9370: thanks for reporting that
<valorie> @ahoneybun ^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> valorie that's beyond my control (at least for that link being there). I can change it to the support page instead I think.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> shouldn't it point to our docs though/
<valorie> ?
<valorie> the wiki if not your generated docs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> https://kubuntu.org/support/ links to the generated docs on Github.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't have access to the main site.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I believe yofel does though.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> perhaps drop him a note giving him the direct link on GH?
<valorie> uncool to have a dead link
<valorie> esp. when we have docs!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well the docs site should be created by the Github push though I'm not sure why it's not up.
<Whovian9370> Happy to help, valorie ! ^_^
<valorie> :-)
<Whovian9370> The issue on screenshots still stands though, since I don't think I could find any (outside of a YT video on the main Kubuntu page)
<Whovian9370> (For the curious, trying to get a family member on an Ubuntu Deriv for the first time, so I was trying to show them screenshots of all the different options)
<Whovian9370> Anyway that's all, thanks for your time, all! I hope you all have a nice remainder of your day!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Whovian9370 : you mean this? https://kubuntu.org/feature-tour/
<Fordrdnk> Anyone awake
<tomreyn> !ask | Fordrdnk
<ubottu> Fordrdnk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fordrdnk> Trying to find a work around.  not using virtualbox to run windows for a program used for work.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Which program?
<Fordrdnk> IDS  Integrated Vehicle Diagnostics
<Fordrdnk> i've tried with Wine but had a few failures..    Never seems to install just right
<tomreyn> in my (somehwat limited) experience, most of the time, windows-only software runs best on windows (whether or not that runs in a VM)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I can't help you.. Did you try to visit wineHQ to see if anyone found workarounds?
<Fordrdnk> well i've looked around, however since its kinda developed and ran by FORD..  not many people other than in dealerships use it.
<tomreyn> once you got windows running in a VM, maybe the folks in ##windows can help you get the software running?
<Fordrdnk> went down that VM route... just lagged as hell...
<Fordrdnk> I'm running a surface pro 4  unfortunately   4 gb ram and 128gb hdd
<Alabalistic> did you install the suplimentory packeges
<Fordrdnk> and those are?? didnt hear about those?
<Alabalistic> you have 2 one is basicly the drivers, they are guest addition and you can download from virtualbox website
<Alabalistic> second is Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-6.0.8.vbox-extpack
<Alabalistic> then your windows will run great, you need to add your username in a group
<Alabalistic> usermod -a -G vboxusers
<Alabalistic> and you will have usb access
<Fordrdnk> oh yeah... the extension packs?
<Fordrdnk> i did those...
<Fordrdnk> i think with the ram i have on this surface... its not enough for VM to run as smooth as desired tho
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Maybe you should just want to have dual boot
<Alabalistic> the guest addition also, its a iso you mount it like cd
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> No extra pain needed
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> If you have enough space on the surface.. I think that's ok to have windows installed along kubuntu
<Fordrdnk> currently have it dual boot... can't be down with out.. just trying to figure out ways aronnd it
<Alabalistic> sudo apt install moreRAM
<Fordrdnk> i wish
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Yeah I understand you. That is the last thing you can do. Maybe you will have luck finding workarounds to make him smoother via wine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Make it*
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Alabalistic: eheh
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Also sudo apt install MoreCPU
<Fordrdnk> LIL... i can't get it to finish proper install with wine
<Fordrdnk> hard part are its network dependancies for its own commmunication with a vcmII
<Alabalistic> which windows are you using, can you go version lower
<Alabalistic> and how many ram do you have?
<IrcsomeBot1> DirhamTriyadi was added by: DirhamTriyadi
<Fordrdnk> Ford has stopped support of windows 7 and windows 8 is garbage in my opinion
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> 4gb of RAM
<Fordrdnk> 4gb
<Alabalistic> 4gb is not enough
<Fordrdnk> yup.. let me grab my soldering gun really quick. lol
<Alabalistic> is there a way to install win10 like live usb
<Alabalistic> this can be a solution, but will be read only I guess
<Fordrdnk> Alabalistic: I have the system Dual Boot windows and kubuntu,   i was trying to conserve the storage and figure out how to do it all in one os
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> You can do it via another pc? Like controlli a remote desktop?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Controlling*
<Fordrdnk> well the system is attached via wifi dongle to a VCM II (Vehicle Communication Module)  this allows for the use of diagnostics of vehicles ie in the shop or test drives... i don't think remote access would be able to use the dependancies of the local system if software is remote
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I understand.. This means that you can't use the software controlling the pc in remote that is running the program?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> You are not streaming the program.. You are using the whole desktop via remote
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Maybe it should work.. Or not?
<Fordrdnk> so if i install it on my desktop at work and use the surface to remote login to desktop i would be using the surface resources to connect to vehicle it would be the desktop and during test drive i'd have to have constant internet connection for
<Fordrdnk> correct?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Yeah, you must have constant internet connection on
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But I don't know in terms of performance how it would do the work
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> But I think it's just as using your surface as a "monitor" while the desktop does the work
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> At least I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Btw if you can try that, and it works, probably you have solved the problem
<Fordrdnk> Franzpow yes that would be what its doing   and the connection would be broken from desktop to vehicle as soon as i would drive out of the bay
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I thought you wanted to use the program staying still in one place
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Not moving away from the work place
<Fordrdnk> Using the program one device all the software one place.
<Fordrdnk> <Fordrdnk> well the system is attached via wifi dongle to a VCM II (Vehicle Communication Module)  this allows for the use of diagnostics of vehicles ie in the shop or test drives... i don't think remote access would be able to use the dependancies of the local system if software is remote
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Ok so I am not getting it. I am sorry I can't be more helpful.
<Fordrdnk> i would like to try and get the program to work within kubuntu instead of VM Windows                VEHICLE  <-------  VCMII(wifi compatible obd box)  -------->  SURFACE PRO 4
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I understood this. I am not getting why it would not work in remote
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Anyway I can't help you more. Maybe someone more expert than me can help you
<Fordrdnk> Your idea techinically would work as long as a test drive would not be required
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Because with test drive you go away from wifi range? Couldn't you use a 4g connection via hotspot?
<Fordrdnk> yes but the wifi communication between VCM  and the DESKTOP hosing the wifi would beak too...  unless the remote system could somehow use the Surface pro Resoucres (WIFI NETWORK ETC)
<IrcsomeBot1> Fabiodani was added by: Franzpow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<proctrap> anyone else with "syncing" hang ups in kmail on kubuntu 18.04 ?
<proctrap> indefinite syncing message etc
<proctrap> so apparently this is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338658
<ubottu> KDE bug 338658 in libakonadi "GMail, Novell Groupwise, other IMAP: "Multiple merge candidates, aborting"" [Grave,Reopened]
<IrcsomeBot1> Vedschy was added by: Vedschy
<petr> Hi, I have a question regarding laptop compatibility. Will kubuntu run on zephyrus s gx701?
<IrcsomeBot1> codic8 was added by: codic8
<IrcsomeBot1> <codic8> Hello
<glick> hi
<glick> pardon, is there any way to get the latest versions of software on kubuntu?
<glick> hi
<glick> hey, in ubuntu when i do apt install qsampler
<glick> it says a suggested package is linuxsampler
<glick> but apt install linuxsampler says no candidate found
<glick> ?
<glick> anyone here?
<glick> 282 people in here and no one talking?
<jpjacobs> glick: that likely means that the package does not exist in the repositories that you have selected (in software sources).
<glick> jpjacobs: how can apt recommend a package that doesnt exist in its repos?
<jpjacobs> good question
<Dragnslcr> Because recommendations are just a list in the package
<Dragnslcr> Whoever packaged qsampler listed it as a recommended package. It might be a package that used to exist.
<Dragnslcr> There's an old mailing list thread that says linuxsampler can't be included in Ubuntu's repositories because of licensing issues, but there's a PPA that has it
<Dragnslcr> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-users/2012-August/008395.html
<glick> is anyone running darktable 3.0 somehow?
<glick> does kubuntu track the release of ubuntu pretty well?
<glick> i think i can deal with kubuntu
<glick> if it hopefully, recognizes my nvidia
<glick> hey in installing kubuntu, it just uses the entire disk?
<glick> doesnt setup swap space?
<glick> or keep a efi boot partition
<Bolvaron> Hi, im just changing to kubuntu for gaming, playing mainly blizzard games and 1 other game. Any suggestions if thats a good idea?
<glick> kubuntu just wants to blow everything away?
<glick> lol wtf
<Bolvaron> ive installed it parallel atm, to test if thats playable, but i want to get rid of windows 10
<glick> kubuntu install just blows away the efi parititon?
<proctrap> Bolvaron: depends heavily on your workload
<proctrap> Bolvaron: if you're not playing any cheat protected games and have nothing else on windows it's fine
<proctrap> Bolvaron: but any modern multiplayer FPS game is bad on linux due to anti-cheat detecting your emulation as hack..
<Bolvaron> im playing World of Warcraft and starcraft 2
<Bolvaron> and im playing final fantasy xiv
<Bolvaron> WoW is running fine atm, with Lutris
#kubuntu 2020-01-12
<glick> hi
<glick> how can i get the snap version of lmms?
<glick> its newer than the repo one but in the kubuntu discover app i cant find it
<glick> i cant find the snap version
<glick> what is the official ubuntu flathub?
<glick> why do I get "Aborted due to failure" when i try to install lmms flatpak?
<glick> through discover?
<glick> now i cant even remove the 'flathub' source from discover
<glick> just another failure message with no clues given
<glick> love that!
<glick> hi
<glick> is anyone here?
<lethu> glick, sudo flatpak remote-delete
<lethu> glick, add the source to the command
<IrcsomeBot1> Jason was added by: Jason
<glick> hey how come when i try to select an image with startup disk creator it doesnt open the iso image
<Alabalistic> what kind of iso do you have win, or Linux
<glick> im on linux and i have a linux image iso
<Alabalistic> I had similar problem with some VM installer, when my iso was outside my home dir
<glick> its in my downloads directory
<Alabalistic> do you wanna use dd
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Hey sorry if that's a dumb question but does kubuntu support uefi?
<diogenes_> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Because I wanted to change to uefi and afaik I need to reformat my hard-drive?
<diogenes_> yes to GPT
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ahh yeah is there a way to do it in Linux? Or would I need an CD or something
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Because I wanted to dual boot windows and linux
<jpjacobs> I can only recommend to take a good backup. Last time I installed windows, on a different physical disk than my previously installed kubuntu, it managed to wipe the entire disk (home partition included).
<diogenes_> first install windows in UEFI then linux.
<jpjacobs> As it was an SSD, there was no way of recovering anything (and admittedly, my backup wasn't as complete as I would have liked).
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Jpjacobs well reformatting normally wipes your hard drive lol
<jpjacobs> IrcsomeBot: I didn't, I told it to install on a *different drive*
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Meh I just need to save some text files that's all xD this computer is almost dead anyways
<jpjacobs> yet it managed somehow to nuke the other
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I only have one hard-drive xD
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> But how do I actually reformat it?
<jpjacobs> you just do so while installing windows.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> That's the thing it doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> It just says the hard drive ain't compatible
<jpjacobs> in that case, boot a live cd session, use the disk management tool to make a new partition table (GPT) (after backup of anything you'd might want to keep)
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Yeah I'm backing up right now and actually I don't have a CD rn
<jpjacobs> so get a disk image, and put it on a usb stick
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I don't have a USB stick xD
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Does a kubuntu image work?
<jpjacobs> There's even an android app to do that, that works well
<jpjacobs> image on what then, (if not usb stick or CD)?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I have no empty CD that's what I meant
<jpjacobs> well, to do any kind of installing without jumping through burning hoops, you'd need at least a USB stick or CD/DVD
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I have a kubuntu CD and a windows CD isn't that all I need
<jpjacobs> ah, so you do have a live cd...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Oh sorry I forgot kubuntu was a livecd oof
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Does it take long to reformat it?
<jpjacobs> it's almost instantly, as it's just the GPT that has to be written, and the rest of the disk does not get wiped
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Wait so nothing gets wiped?
<jpjacobs> unless of course you need to securely wipe it for some reasons...
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> But I would need to reinstall kubuntu right?
<jpjacobs> not immediately. Formatting just means setting the filesystem to assume previously used blocks are now free to be overwritten
<jpjacobs> installing a new partition table is about the same
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> But I need to reinstall kubuntu to have it work with uefi right?
<jpjacobs> yes, I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK because I recently discovered my laptop supports uefi lol
<jpjacobs> at least, that's the easiest and most fool-proof option.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ok can I somehow wipe the whole hard drive
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Because I guess it's easier and then installing windows and Linux instead of deleting every partition
<jpjacobs> so then, you make a GPT table for the disk, install windows, and resize the windows partition when installing kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Afaik I can resize it in the windows installer
<jpjacobs> so wipe as in make sure there's no way to recover, or just starting out with a new partition table and new partitions?
<jpjacobs> because secure wiping takes time, while creating a new partition table does not.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Just so it's empty I don't need a secure wipe
<jpjacobs> so yes, that's easy
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ok
<jpjacobs> you open partition manager in the live CD session, select the (RIGHT) disk, and press the "new partition table" button
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Hang on I need to find my kubuntu disk first xD
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I need to start the disk in uefi mode right?
<jpjacobs> be sure it's a kubuntu version that's still supported too. Because otherwise you'll have troubles updating after installation.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> It should be 19.10
<jpjacobs> I think you'd need to set the correct boot mode in the BIOS (or whatever they call that in the UEFI age): UEFI, no secure boot.
<jpjacobs> that's fine then
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Uhm in my bios it says UEFI: Slimtype DVD bla bla … SATA: Slimtype DVD bla bla
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> But it doesn't say anything from secure boot
<jpjacobs> sure, but there should be somewhere the boot mode (not boot device)
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK I will check in a sec
<jpjacobs> it's independent from the device you boot from, IIRC.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> What does iirc mean?
<jpjacobs> if I recall correctly.
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ahh OK thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I just found some empty CDs oof let me just burn kubuntu on there I can't find my other CD
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> What would be better 19.10 or 18.04?
<jpjacobs> I'd go for 19.10, unless you require and LTS release (e.g. use in business, ...)
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Nah just my home pc
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK Will do thanks for helping btw
<jpjacobs> you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK I don't think I can do this
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Either kubuntu or my CD drive is shitting itself rn
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I'll just check if my other pc has a burner
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK sorry for the long wait I just got my CD @jpjacobs
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I don't see anything about secure boot
<jpjacobs> ok then
<jpjacobs> I'd say, give it a try
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Should I boot now in uefi or later?
<jpjacobs> I don't think it really matters when just reformating the disk
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I will just try in uefi
<jpjacobs> when installing, it does matter I think
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK it's starting
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK im in the livecd now
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> What to do now?
<jpjacobs> start the partioning tool
<jpjacobs> windows key, then type partition manager
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I did
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> It shows my hard-drive
<jpjacobs> great
<jpjacobs> You did back up what you still need (from the entire drive, all partitions)?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Yea from Linux and windows
<jpjacobs> and you do intend to reinstall both linux and windows, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Correct
<jpjacobs> great. So press the " new partition table button" in the toolbar
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> It's grayed out
<jpjacobs> that's ... strange
<jpjacobs> you didn't mount any partition on the drive, nor use any swap partition, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Swap partition?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I have a partition that's called Linuxswap
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> And there is a lock symbol besides it
<jpjacobs> that's it
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Do I need to click deactivate swap?
<jpjacobs> open konsole, type sudo swapoff -a
<jpjacobs> or that, indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Ahh now I can create a partition table
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I need to select gpt right?
<jpjacobs> then you'll probably be asked what type you want
<jpjacobs> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK one sec
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> OK I did
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Was that all?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Oh I need to click apply right?
<jpjacobs> you'll have to apply the changes
<jpjacobs> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> That was so easy
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Thanks mate
<jpjacobs> I think now you could just give it a try to install windows, and then afterwards resize the windows install to make place for your linux partition(s)
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Yea I will just give windows like 200GB and Linux the rest
<jpjacobs> if it doesn't work, boot into the live cd again, and create an NTFS partition.
<jpjacobs> I don't really know the black magic that window's installer does nowadays...
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Windows should it in the setup iirc
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Haha xD
<jpjacobs> safest to install windows first, and resize to add linux later
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Yeah probably
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Oof the shutdown button doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> But console did lmao
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Thanks again man have a great day
<jpjacobs> you too
<Bolvaron> Hey, ive got a problem: i had installed kubuntu to test before i completely switched. now ive got 2 versions on different disks. how can i get rid of one?
<jpjacobs> Bolvaron: if reinstalling is not a big thing (i.e. you don't want to keep your system) it's easiest to reinstall. Otherwise you can just format the partition of the one you don't need anymore from the version you intend to keep
<jpjacobs> But I'd take a backup of your data, and double check before pressing ok to avoid mistakes causing data loss
<Bolvaron> ive reinstalled the system with the option to use the complete disk, but it didnt delete the other installation. If i format this, will it also get out of grub?
<jpjacobs> strange. can you still boot the other, or did it just stick around in grub?
<jpjacobs> after formatting, you should use sudo update-grub
<Bolvaron> i can still boot into the other atm
<jpjacobs> but are you sure it's a separate install, not just another kernel version??
<Bolvaron> so i just use gparted to get rid of the other installation and then update grub?
<Bolvaron> and yes, its my 2nd installation
<Bolvaron> absolutely sure
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Bolvaron boot into the session you want to keep and from a terminal run:  mount | grep /sd
<jpjacobs> I think that should doo the trick
<Bolvaron> ok ill reboot and report back
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That will show you the partition names you do not want to delete.  Then live boot and remove then merge/extend the other partitions as desired.
<Bolvaron> ive deleted the 2nd linux now via gparted and updated grub, trying to reboot
<Bolvaron> will be back soon
<Bolvaron> ok, seems to have worked
<Bolvaron> thanks for your help with grub update, didnt know that way
<IrcsomeBot> Harrycli was added by: Harrycli
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Hi I somehow minimized the installer can I bring it up again somehow?
<diogenes_> FailBacon alt+tab
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Doesn't work
<jordan__> Hey
<jordan__> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <Harrycli> Cool
<BluesKaj> hey jordan__
<jordan__> Hey BluesKaj
<jordan__> What's up
<jordan__> Man
<BluesKaj> try the windows key, FailBacon, if you get a menu type ubiquity in the search
<jordan__> Well what's about kubuntu
<jordan__> I recently used it
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support
<jordan__> So I'm not sure
<jordan__> About services
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Nothing worked eventually my machine froze I'm installing it again (without me minimizing it hopefully xD)
<jordan__> Hey thing interesting in kubuntu
<jordan__> Any thing interesting in kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> ?
<Bolvaron> im beginning to love kubuntu, if uplay would work with lutris
<BluesKaj> yeah, thousands of packages :-)
<jordan__> What is lutris
<Bolvaron> im a gamer and used windows for a long time
<Bolvaron> its like a helper for wine
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Well im still sticking with shadow on kubuntu lol
<BluesKaj> https://lutris.net/
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Is it normal that the installer freezes mid installation
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> But not the PC just the installer
<BluesKaj> why would that be normal, obviously something is erroring
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Well maybe there is a part of the installation where it needs to copy or pull so many files that it freezes
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> So what should I do?
<RamiousZoriastar> hello
<RamiousZoriastar> I am running Linux Mint Cinnamon
<RamiousZoriastar> I am trying to create a bootable usb of Windowsx
<RamiousZoriastar> But
<RamiousZoriastar> Its not booting when I  restart
<RamiousZoriastar> I used Woeusb and all of that already
<RamiousZoriastar> And even direct file copy method
<Heavyarms-> did you try manually setting your bios to boot from usb?
<RamiousZoriastar> And ultipul windows iso
<RamiousZoriastar> Yes
<RamiousZoriastar> I even manually go into the boot selection menu and pick it
<RamiousZoriastar> or does it have to be set to usb as number one?
<Heavyarms-> I believe that is the case, yes
<RamiousZoriastar> ok. I will brb then.
<Heavyarms-> for sure
<mparillo> In Network Manager > Edit Network Connections, for each connection, there is a option on Connect Automatically with Priority option. I assume that way I can prefer some connections to others. Can you point me to any documentation?
<mparillo> In Network Manager > Edit Network Connections, for each connection, there is a option on Connect Automatically with Priority option. I assume that way I can prefer some connections to others. Can you point me to any documentation?
<mparillo> In Network Manager > Edit Network Connections, for each connection, there is a option on Connect Automatically with Priority option. I assume that way I can prefer some connections to others. Can you point me to any documentation?
<mparillo> In Network Manager > Edit Network Connections, for each connection, there is a option on Connect Automatically with Priority option. I assume that way I can prefer some connections to others. Can you point me to any documentation?
<mparillo> In Network Manager > Edit Network Connections, for each connection, there is a option on Connect Automatically with Priority option. I assume that way I can prefer some connections to others. Can you point me to any documentation?
<mparillo> Oh, sorry, I did not see my scroll bar was not at the bottom.
<bprompt> echo echo echo
<mparillo> Mea culpa
<kinghat> does kubuntu 18.04 not have kde backports? i added the repo and full-upgrade and it still showed 5.12.9(iirc).
<valorie> kinghat: not everything can be backported to something so old
<kinghat> LTS?
<valorie> support means support
<valorie> not endless updates
<valorie> the base doesn't support newest Qt, frameworks, plasma
<valorie> next LTS will
<Bolvaron> wow, is this true? Linux uses half the memory that windows uses in the same situation
<bprompt> Bolvaron:  unconfirmed, but doubt it, depends on many factors
<Bolvaron> without any programs, the OS uses 800 MB RAM, windows fully booted without any programs: 2-3 GB
<bprompt> does google chrome in *nix use less memory and cpu than google chrome on windows for the same task?  no that I can tell
<bprompt> Bolvaron:  yes, but those 2-3gbs may well be cached and buffered content for speedy access, which aren't part of the OS core per se
<Bolvaron> i can just see the facts, thats all, and when playing game, it uses 2 GB less than windows also
<bprompt> Bolvaron:  I run kubuntu, but I don't use Kwin, loading Kwin, the system uses more ram than using LXQT which is what I run
<bprompt> so, there are many factors in the process
<Bolvaron> i run kubuntu, and while gaming im using Lutris cause of WoW
<bprompt> I do know that, a new kubuntu install is under 10Gbs I think around 7gbs, windows10 is around 12gbs, but that's not ram, just storage
<Bolvaron> how can i read out how much space the system needs atm?
<bprompt> Bolvaron:  the system needs?
<bprompt> Bolvaron:  you can always check free space with -> df / -lh
